# [Official] NVIDIA GTX 970 Owner's Club



## TopicClocker

NVIDIA GTX 970 Owner's Club

- Edit by Arizonian

[Official] NVIDIA GTX 980 Owner's Club
MSI GTX 900 Gaming Edition Owners Club
Gigabyte GTX 970 G1 Gaming review with benchmarks
GTX 9xx Vs GTX 7xx Vs GTX Titan Vs R9 2xx Bench Off
Intel Pentium G3258 Performance and Owners Club
GTX 970 Feature Showdown: ASUS STRIX vs MSI Gaming vs Gigabyte G1
Extract and Flash GTX 970 and 980 Firmware - NOLIMITS and GameStable - *For BIOs modding, read extensively and Flash at your own risk!*
For more information about Maxwell check out the *[Official] NVIDIA GTX 980 Owner's Club* by skyn3t & OccamRazor!

*Signature Owner's code.







*







*[Official] NVIDIA GTX 970 Owner's Club *











Code:


Code:




Code:


[CODE][CENTER]:clock:[B][URL=http://www.overclock.net/t/1514085/official-nvidia-gtx-970-owners-club][Official] NVIDIA GTX 970 Owner's Club [/URL][/B]:clock:[/CENTER][CODE][CODE]

[/CODE]

*Sign up!*
*Form: GTX 970 Owners*

*GTX 970 Owners List.*
[Official] NVIDIA GTX 970 Owner's Club (Responses).







Spoiler: Nvidia Maxwell Features









Spoiler: enhanced NVENC encoder that adds support for H.265 encoding.



Quote:


> Maxwell's technological enhancements have also bolstered the speed of the H.264 encoder used for GeForce Experience's critically-acclaimed ShadowPlay gameplay recorder. Such is the speed of this upgraded chip, that GeForce Experience users with a Maxwell GPU can now record gameplay at up to 3840x2160, at 60FPS, with a maximum bitrate of up to 130 mbps.


Quote:


> Maxwell GPUs also ship with an enhanced NVENC encoder that adds support for H.265 encoding. Compared to H.264, H.265 compression offers significant bandwidth savings at the same quality level, which will help enable the next generation of streamed gaming experiences within the home or over the cloud.








Spoiler: Multi-Frame Sampled Anti-Aliasing (MFAA)!



With the launch of Maxwell, we are also introducing the world to Multi-Frame Sampled Anti-Aliasing (MFAA). This new, Maxwell-exclusive anti-aliasing technique improves edge quality with a minimal performance cost.

MFAA's image quality and performance improvements make it the perfect solution for high-resolution gaming experiences, where every frame counts. On average, MFAA can deliver similar edge quality to MSAA with 30% faster frame rates.

DirectX 10 and DirectX 11 introduced gamers to tessellation, which features heavily in many PC games, increasing the quality of characters, game worlds, objects, and much, much more. On NVIDIA GPUs, tessellation processing is handled by the Polymorph Engine, and with Maxwell we've upgraded its hardware to version 3.0.





Spoiler: Dynamic Super Resolution (DSR)



Quote:


> To enhance games further we've developed Dynamic Super Resolution (DSR), which gives gamers 4k-quality graphics on a 1080p or higher monitor.


Quote:


> To achieve this, Maxwell renders the game at 3840x2160 at a hardware level, before filtering the image to 1920x1080 and showing it on your monitor. Compared to traditional downsampling, which requires compatible monitors, luck, and a high degree of technical knowledge, DSR produces a higher-quality image that can be instantly enabled with a single click in GeForce Experience, or by changing the resolution in-game.






*Official status granted! - Hopefully I'll be joining soon, too* - staryoshi
*Many thanks to staryoshi and Arizonian!* - TopicClocker


----------



## TopicClocker

*My overclocked benchmarks*

Core: 1550MHz
Memory: 7750MHz

*Firestrike*
*Total Score:* 11272
*Graphics Score:* 13578
*Physics Score:* 11042
*Combined:* 5028



Oh man I should have done this ages ago, the week I was doing this I went on holiday and I got pretty distracted and entirely forgot, I'll try and get this done during this month hopefully.



Spoiler: Warning: W.I.P



EuroGamer: Nvidia GeForce GTX 970 review

Performed using the 344.75 driver.
Using the 347.09 driver I've noticed that performance is improved within Tomb Raider, however I'm using the 344.74 driver so the performance isn't different from EuroGamer's own tests.

GPU: Gigabyte G1 Gaming GTX 970



After experimenting with overclocking and looking at various other reviews I've found out how to match GTX 980 performance with a GTX 970.
EuroGamer were able to push their GTX 970 over GTX 980 performance thanks to their higher memory clocks which I was unable to achieve as I haven't been able to clock my memory to 8GHz.

In these tests I'll be using two resolutions, 1080p and 1440p(and 2160p for Middle-Earth: Shadow of Mordor as I was unable to select 1440p), the aim is to match stock GTX 980 performance under both 1080p and 1440p.

To attain this a GTX 970 will need to have both decent clocking memory and core, I am doing this on stock voltage and stock bios, however those who wish to replicate this may be unable to reach the clocks I do as every card is different and no overclock is guaranteed.

"What if I can't overclock to GTX 980 performance?"
Don't worry if you can't, just OC your card to what you are happy with or simply don't at all, at stock these cards are really powerful anyway.

EuroGamer: Nvidia GeForce GTX 970 review

I use EuroGamer and TechPowerUp!'s reviews to evaluate performance.

1080p Results


GTX 970 G1 Gaming Stock Performance.

Tomb Raider

1080p
Run 1:
Run 2:

Middle-Earth: Shadow of Mordor

1080p


Spoiler: 1080p



Run 1: 92.13 fps AVG
Run 2: 92.58 fps AVG




2160p


Spoiler: 2160p



Run 1: 33.82
Run 2: 33.69
Run 3: 33.81




GTX 970 G1 Gaming Overclocked Performance.
Core:
Memory:


----------



## Yungbenny911

I wanted to create a GTX 970 owners club...







lol


----------



## tango bango

Nice to see a 970 club! Got a EVGA super clock from EVGA. Paid for the 3 day shipping, so I hope its here Monday!


----------



## tango bango

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TopicClocker*
> 
> I'm waiting for the cards I want to come back in stock, I didn't get to order anything LOL.
> 
> I really didn't expect this level of performance out of the GTX 970, I'm seeing cards like the MSI Gaming and the G1 Gaming go toe to toe with the 780 Ti...


Just read a post where someone is hitting over 1500mhz!


----------



## Yungbenny911

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *tango bango*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *TopicClocker*
> 
> I'm waiting for the cards I want to come back in stock, I didn't get to order anything LOL.
> 
> I really didn't expect this level of performance out of the GTX 970, I'm seeing cards like the MSI Gaming and the G1 Gaming go toe to toe with the 780 Ti...
> 
> 
> 
> Just read a post where someone is hitting over 1500mhz!
Click to expand...

My goal = 1800Mhz on water







... 1500Mhz? Meh


----------



## machinehead

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TopicClocker*
> 
> I'm waiting for the cards I want to come back in stock, I didn't get to order anything LOL.
> 
> I really didn't expect this level of performance out of the GTX 970, I'm seeing cards like the MSI Gaming and the G1 Gaming go toe to toe with the 780 Ti...


I expected this level of performance from the 970. I did not expect this price level for it. I thought it would have been around 400 for the 970. Nvidia's pricing strat at launch is usually to launch cards of similiar performance at a premium over AMD cards. AMD's R9s were very good and nvidia knew they had to price aggressively. I actually thought i would just wait for used 290s to plummet and instead got a 970.


----------



## blah238

Bought two of the blower-type GTX 970s direct from EVGA at like 3AM last night lol: http://www.evga.com/Products/Product.aspx?pn=04G-P4-1970-KR

They called me around noon today to confirm my order and let me know they would be shipping out today, very cool.

Can't wait to officially join the club!

BTW, anyone seen any GTX 670 SLI vs. GTX 970 SLI benches? I'm hoping for a huge increase at 4K, because the 670s just don't cut it at that res.


----------



## machinehead

hopefully that one doesn't have the acx fan noise issue


----------



## ikomiko

Whats about watercoolers? so people with a watercooled system can only buy reference cards?

Which reference card do you recommend? Is this one a reference card?

http://www.alternate.de/Palit/GeForce-GTX-970-Grafikkarte/html/product/1158594?


----------



## dual

Just got mine


----------



## InfoWarrior

Had to make a little trip to Microcenter today.....





Huge upgrade over my 770.


----------



## roadlesstraveled

Which of the brands do you guys think will be the quietest at load?


----------



## machinehead

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *InfoWarrior*
> 
> Had to make a little trip to Microcenter today.....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Huge upgrade over my 770.


Lookin good! I will most likely pick up a second after the holidays.


----------



## machinehead

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ikomiko*
> 
> Whats about watercoolers? so people with a watercooled system can only buy reference cards?
> 
> Which reference card do you recommend? Is this one a reference card?
> 
> http://www.alternate.de/Palit/GeForce-GTX-970-Grafikkarte/html/product/1158594?


No reference available at launch unfortunately


----------



## GoldenTiger

Deal me in...


----------



## fleetfeather

are people required to have cards in their possession to join to club, or will an order invoice suffice?


----------



## Stay Puft

So where are the ocn member oc numbers?


----------



## fleetfeather

is there any point atm anyways, due to lack of bios unlock?


----------



## machinehead

Mine won't be here til wednseday


----------



## scotthulbs

I want to see some tests







I have to wait till next friday


----------



## InfoWarrior

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Stay Puft*
> 
> So where are the ocn member oc numbers?


I cant OC unfortunately. My top card gets too hot at stock speeds, in fact close to 25 degrees hotter than GPU2. Look at how close it is to the card below it. Aynone have any ideas short of water cooling or a whole new mobo and case to keep the temps down?

On a better note, these things boost to 1344 mhz stock which is just crazy. I have no real need to oc right now as the performance is already more than adequate.


----------



## fleetfeather

Chuck your 2nd card in the x4 slot. You won't notice the difference in performance anyway, and it will give your top card more breathing room


----------



## ccRicers

Bought a Zotac 970 on Amazon, now to put it in my Jonsbo U2 case for the most ridiculous setup possible in a short SFF system.


----------



## fleetfeather

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ccRicers*
> 
> Bought a Zotac 970 on Amazon, now to put it in my Jonsbo U2 case for the most ridiculous setup possible in a short SFF system.


YES! I was actually thinking about your build when I saw the reference PCB's.

Honestly, I think it's time for a Jonsbo club...


----------



## InfoWarrior

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *fleetfeather*
> 
> Chuck your 2nd card in the x4 slot. You won't notice the difference in performance anyway, and it will give your top card more breathing room


The mobo is an Asus Maximus Gene Vi. Only 2 pcie slots...


----------



## fleetfeather

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *InfoWarrior*
> 
> The mobo is an Asus Maximus Gene Vi. Only 2 pcie slots...


Ebay: pcie x4 to x8 riser ribbon

(Pretty sure you can also just push the card into the x4 slot directly anyway, since it's not closed off at the end, but I'm not 100% sure)


----------



## lightsout

Let's see some OC numbers peeps. Even stock boost clocks!!


----------



## rv8000

Stuck waiting until friday for my 970 Gaming, at least I know it's shipped. Doin pretty good on releases lately got a 780, 290, and 970 on release day. Dat patience (and lack of sleep)







.

... I will not stop until I get 1600 on air, any further will be icing on the cake.


----------



## amlett

I hope my MSI TFV arrives home on tuesday


----------



## GoldenTiger

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *lightsout*
> 
> Let's see some OC numbers peeps. Even stock boost clocks!!


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *fleetfeather*
> 
> is there any point atm anyways, due to lack of bios unlock?


KBT can edit my bios but I have no tool to flash it back on with... with no voltage bump and power limiter at 110% (max my card allows by default) I am able to hit 1410-1430mhz core and 8224mhz mem, bumping into the power limiter (when it dips to 105% tdp it goes up to 1430 but it goes as low as 1410 as it keeps brushing into 110% tdp). I am allowed +37mv by the default BIOS (evga SC ACX) so I am sure I could reach much higher speeds if I were able to use it! The bios appears to have voltage tables adjustable all the way up to 1.312v which is promising, and I can set the power limiter higher as well (tables look correct) so very anxious to be able to test bios mods on these cards!

OC numbers are going to be severely restricted right now by some cards' stock BIOS until we get an nvflash that can write to these.







Of course 1430mhz with 8.2ghz+ memory speed is... well beyond what I really expected a week ago before we started seeing the crazy pre-release oc's and now user oc's







, so I'm extremely excited about how far I'll be able to push these (and everyone else) with bios mods!


----------



## fleetfeather

Ahhh! That makes so much sense then! The Gaming from MSI can somehow add 50mv, and the strix can add 87mv!

This helps explain the variance in OC's seen in some of the reviews.

Everything should likely even out when all cards can add the same offset voltages (up to a certain point at least)


----------



## Jared2608

The MSI 970 Gaming is available locally at a little bit less than an R9-290 with free MSI Gaming mouse pad and free shipping. The retailers site says available 26 September, hopefully there will still be stock when I get paid 4 days later. That's a pretty tough deal to argue with considering the performance of this card.


----------



## ElectroGeek007

My EVGA SC ACX (needs more acronyms







) will arrive this morning!


----------



## vMax65

Hi Guys... just arrived and installed Gigabyte GTX 970 G1



Will give BF4 a good going over today


----------



## Stay Puft

Cancelled my order from Amazon and just ordered a pair from newegg


----------



## TopicClocker

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *fleetfeather*
> 
> are people required to have cards in their possession to join to club, or will an order invoice suffice?


Nah no problem with that, no need for an invoice either.
Just a GPU-z validation would do or a picture if you wanted whenever you receive it.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *fleetfeather*
> 
> Ahhh! That makes so much sense then! The Gaming from MSI can somehow add 50mv, and the strix can add 87mv!
> 
> This helps explain the variance in OC's seen in some of the reviews.
> 
> Everything should likely even out when all cards can add the same offset voltages (up to a certain point at least)


Oh that's interesting!

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *vMax65*
> 
> Hi Guys... just arrived and installed Gigabyte GTX 970 G1
> 
> 
> 
> Will give BF4 a good going over today


OMG that's the card I'm planning on getting, either that or the MSI.


----------



## Nestala

Ordered a Gigabyte GTX 970 Gaming G1 yesterday, will probably arrive Wednesday next week, cant wait.


----------



## GamingWiidesire

Yesterday I also ordered a Gigabyte GTX 970 here in Germany. Paid 322€ inc. Tax/Shipping. It's already sent out, will arrive on Monday.

I still have 3 Monitors. 2x LG W2363D 1080p 120hz and 1x BenQ XL 2411t 1080p 144hz. They only have DVI outputs.
That's why I can't buy any 970/980 of the other brands, they only have 1x DVI. And I don't want to buy another active Displayport -> DVI Duallink Adapter for 100€.

The Gigabyte one's do have 2x DVI, 3x full size Displayport and 1x HDMI 2.0. It's amazing.



I am so excited right now, I really hope I'll get a good chip.


----------



## Nestala

Well I wanted to order an ASUS Stix one originally, because of the zero fan mode on idle, but I decided for the Gigabyte because 3x DP is just to good to pass up.


----------



## vMax65

Just did a first pass on Fire Stike - just over 10K score

http://www.3dmark.com/fs/2785691

Everything at stock at the moment


----------



## noobrifle

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *vMax65*
> 
> Hi Guys... just arrived and installed Gigabyte GTX 970 G1
> 
> 
> 
> Will give BF4 a good going over today


Such a long card! I wonder if it will fit in my FT02 case (12.2" clearance).


----------



## Seblo

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *noobrifle*
> 
> Such a long card! I wonder if it will fit in my FT02 case (12.2" clearance).


Dont think it will, according to this the card is 12.28 inches


----------



## vMax65

12.2 might not make it. I have measured it to 12.5...


----------



## shilka

I dont have money before sep 30 but i plan on buying 2x GTX 970 cards then, problem is i am split between the Asus Strix and the Ggigabyte Windforce G1, The Asus is more quiet of the 2 but i get the feeling that the Windforce G1 is the faster card?
The Asus card is 0 db in ilde and 29 db fully loaded while the Gigabyte Windforce is around 28-30 db in ilde and 40 db fully loaded.

Also planing on doing my own GTX 970 review with over 30 games tested in both 1080P and 1440P single and SLI.


----------



## noobrifle

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *shilka*
> 
> I dont have money before sep 30 but i plan on buying 2x GTX 970 cards then, problem is i am split between the Asus Strix and the Ggigabyte Windforce G1, The Asus is more quiet of the 2 but i get the feeling that the Windforce G1 is the faster card?
> The Asus card is 0 db in ilde and 29 db fully loaded while the Gigabyte Windforce is around 28-30 db in ilde and 40 db fully loaded.
> 
> Also planing on doing my own GTX 970 review with over 30 games tested in both 1080P and 1440P single and SLI.


The MSI Gaming has both the low noise level and fast performance you are after. I was looking at purchasing one of those myself, but Amazon doesn't seem to want to send it to Australia (yet all the other cards, including the more basic MSI are global eligible).


----------



## shilka

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *noobrifle*
> 
> The MSI Gaming has both the low noise level and fast performance you are after. I was looking at purchasing one of those myself, but Amazon doesn't seem to want to send it to Australia (yet all the other cards, including the more basic MSI are global eligible).


It does not have a backplate so i am not interested in it. its either Asus or Gigabyte and i dont want an EVGA card either not after all the problems my friend has had with them.


----------



## HiTechPixel

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *shilka*
> 
> It does not have a backplate so i am not interested in it. its either Asus or Gigabyte and i dont want an EVGA card either not after all the problems my friend has had with them.


I'd go with the Asus Strix. Maybe a bit worse performance once overclocked but its PCB is incredibly well-engineered, overclocks to nearly if not exactly the same levels as all the other cards, has in my opinion a better cooler (all heatpipes make direct contact with the die and the shroud is of metal (others are in plastic)), and lower power consumption during either idle or load.


----------



## shilka

The Asus card is my first pick but since i really dont know that much about video cards i wanted a second opinion.


----------



## vMax65

I have been using the gigabyte GTX 970 G1 card all day today and I can only say that it is great... silent and runs cool. I got it partly because of the look which is a personal thing but the performance straight out of the box was important too as I do not intend to over-clock to much as I will probably buy another one to SLI. In Firestike I got over 10K stock settings... everything runs at max and looks good.


----------



## shilka

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *vMax65*
> 
> I have been using the gigabyte GTX 970 G1 card all day today and I can only say that it is great... silent and runs cool. I got it partly because of the look which is a personal thing but the performance straight out of the box was important too as I do not intend to over-clock to much as I will probably buy another one to SLI. In Firestike I got over 10K stock settings... everything runs at max and looks good.


How loud is it with the fans on full blast?

LOL post number 24.000


----------



## GoldenTiger

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *fleetfeather*
> 
> Ahhh! That makes so much sense then! The Gaming from MSI can somehow add 50mv, and the strix can add 87mv!
> 
> This helps explain the variance in OC's seen in some of the reviews.
> 
> Everything should likely even out when all cards can add the same offset voltages (up to a certain point at least)


It does, I have a feeling the poor voltage controller on the eVGA board is going to limit people though







as far as bios tweaking. Just a hunch. Given only about 1 heatpipe and 3/4 of another touch the chip out of the 3 present amongst a lot of other design flaws including much poorer VRMs I am not as confident in those cards. Maybe there's a reason they limited it to 110% power target and +37mv







? I've already decided to send my pair back given that one was defective and both have worse vrms, worse heatsinks, worse noise levels, and worse power limits/voltage limits, all at a higher price to me from amazon. See what I did below...

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *vMax65*
> 
> 12.2 might not make it. I have measured it to 12.5...


After deciding to send my gtx 970 sc acx cards back due to all of the design issues people have noted and reviewers brought up (in addition to one being defective) I was looking at the G1 Gaming but determined it would either BARELY fit but probably not make it, or just outright not fit, in my Fractal Define R3 case so I went for a pair of MSI Gaming 970's at a nice discount ($670 total for the pair).


----------



## GoldenTiger

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *shilka*
> 
> It does not have a backplate so i am not interested in it. its either Asus or Gigabyte and i dont want an EVGA card either not after all the problems my friend has had with them.


Backplates are really more aesthetic than anything... I have a soundblaster Z audio card in the slot right above where my main card of the pair will go so a backplate would have probably caused clearance issues anyway in my case at least.


----------



## shilka

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *GoldenTiger*
> 
> Backplates are really more aesthetic than anything... I have a soundblaster Z audio card in the slot right above where my main card of the pair will go so a backplate would have probably caused clearance issues anyway in my case at least.


I know that backplates are for aesthetic for the most part but i still like to have them as it makes it easier to dust off the card, no backplate on a card then its a no go.


----------



## RamaGama

Will the 970's ever be made with the aluminium case?


----------



## GoldenTiger

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *shilka*
> 
> I know that backplates are for aesthetic for the most part but i still like to have them as it makes it easier to dust off the card, no backplate on a card then its a no go.


Fair enough!
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TopicClocker*
> 
> Nah no problem with that, no need for an invoice either.
> Just a GPU-z validation would do or a picture if you wanted whenever you receive it.
> Oh that's interesting!
> OMG that's the card I'm planning on getting, either that or the MSI.


*cough* http://www.techpowerup.com/gpuz/details.php?id=5xxw9







.


----------



## vMax65

Can't say as I do not have a way of measuring but I can not hear it at idle and when it is working hard again barely hear it over the normal sounds... my 7970 made way more noise that i could actually hear. This card does not.


----------



## rv8000

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *vMax65*
> 
> Just did a first pass on Fire Stike - just over 10K score
> 
> http://www.3dmark.com/fs/2785691
> 
> Everything at stock at the moment


Wow 12k gpu score @ stock, what was the card boosting too?


----------



## vMax65

Not sure... how do I check?


----------



## rv8000

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *vMax65*
> 
> Not sure... how do I check?


Download MSI Afterburner at the bottom of the page. Once installed you can see what the core hits @ a max in the graphs and that will tell you your max boost clock.


----------



## dartuil

This card make R9 useless.








970 i want.


----------



## tsm106

I get my Zotac 970 from Amazon on Monday. Man the wait is killing me. Just picked up a Vizio Pseries 70in 4k last night. Really need that hdmi 2.0 gpu stat. I also have a fullcover to go with Zotac!

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *rv8000*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *vMax65*
> 
> Just did a first pass on Fire Stike - just over 10K score
> 
> http://www.3dmark.com/fs/2785691
> 
> Everything at stock at the moment
> 
> 
> 
> Wow 12k gpu score @ stock, what was the card boosting too?
Click to expand...

Psst, 'course the 7970 is oc'd quite a bit but interesting none the less.

http://www.3dmark.com/fs/2715773


----------



## pe4nut666

i just about to order a asus strix 970 for my pc and i am wondering if a silverstone sfx 450 watt psu will run this card at stock speeds ?


----------



## tsm106

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *pe4nut666*
> 
> i just about to order a asus strix 970 for my pc and i am wondering if a silverstone sfx 450 watt psu will run this card at stock speeds ?


These cards sip power, 165w tdp iirc so in most cases you could easily run it off 450w.


----------



## shilka

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *pe4nut666*
> 
> i just about to order a asus strix 970 for my pc and i am wondering if a silverstone sfx 450 watt psu will run this card at stock speeds ?


You wont have a problem with a 450 watts PSU.


----------



## pe4nut666

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *tsm106*
> 
> These cards sip power, 165w tdp iirc so in most cases you could easily run it off 450w.


thanks


----------



## shilka

TDP are NOT power draw it never has been and it never will be.


----------



## HiTechPixel

The most I've seen the Asus Strix 970 pull is 310W and that's with a 1314/8000 overclock.

*HOWEVER, 310W is the total system load which includes a Intel Core i7-4960X @ 4,4 GHz, Asus Rampage IV Extreme, Crucial M4 256 GB & Corsair AX1200i.*

So you'll be completely freaking fine. You'll probably have around 100W to spare most of the time.


----------



## Feladis

Just ordered 2x Asus Strix 970. (Chose them for the silly reason of looking better with a backplate; the heart knows what it wants)

I know these sip power but will my Corsair AX850 support these? Check out my rig to see my other components and overclocks - Thank you


----------



## shilka

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Feladis*
> 
> Just ordered 2x Asus Strix 970. (Chose them for the silly reason of looking better with a backplate; the heart knows what it wants)
> 
> I know these sip power but will my Corsair AX850 support these? Check out my rig to see my other components and overclocks - Thank you


You can buy yourself a 3rd card and have power left over


----------



## GoldenTiger

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Feladis*
> 
> Just ordered 2x Asus Strix 970. (Chose them for the silly reason of looking better with a backplate; the heart knows what it wants)
> 
> I know these sip power but will my Corsair AX850 support these? Check out my rig to see my other components and overclocks - Thank you


What shilka said, you could easily run tri-SLI of these cards oc'd with room to spare.


----------



## specopsFI

I'm pretty sure I'm going to join the club soon. As for now, the stock BIOS power limit is a pretty big factor in deciding which 970 to go with. From what I've read, the 970's have a tendency to throttle because of power limit when overclocked. So it's a shame that almost all review sites are only reporting max boost clocks as their OC results since that information is almost useless if the cards can't hold the max boost.

So let's hear it, guys. How much do these throttle on something like Sleeping Dogs with extreme AA? How much of an issue is the power limit? And most of all: what are the stock BIOS power limits for each card? From what I've discovered, most cards have a power limit of 110%. Guru3D said they got their Gigabyte G1 to 112% and Asus Strix seems to go to 120%.


----------



## shilka

Since i feel there not that many GTX 970 SLI reviews out there i plan on making my own review and post it here on OCN (once i get my card that is).
I got 32 games ready and installed and i plan on making single GTX 970 and GTX 970 SLI both in 1080P and in 1440P (with everything cranked as high as it can go), if anyone have any suggestions feel free to send me a PM or write here.


----------



## HiTechPixel

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *specopsFI*
> 
> I'm pretty sure I'm going to join the club soon. As for now, the stock BIOS power limit is a pretty big factor in deciding which 970 to go with. From what I've read, the 970's have a tendency to throttle because of power limit when overclocked. So it's a shame that almost all review sites are only reporting max boost clocks as their OC results since that information is almost useless if the cards can't hold the max boost.
> 
> So let's hear it, guys. How much do these throttle on something like Sleeping Dogs with extreme AA? How much of an issue is the power limit? And most of all: what are the stock BIOS power limits for each card? From what I've discovered, most cards have a power limit of 110%. Guru3D said they got their Gigabyte G1 to 112% and Asus Strix seems to go to 120%.


Not quite sure how throttling has to do with voltage or power. Throttling has to do with temperature target. And no card suffers from throttling.


----------



## 1508AD

Guys I need some help

Im looking at MSI 970'S in sli. My concern is with the fans shutting down under 50 degrees that the cards will add alot of extra heat into the case at idle. Further, does MSI afterburner allow for fan control with these cards at idle.

My other option is blower style for SLI but im having a very hard time finding them in stock.

Thanks


----------



## rdr09

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dartuil*
> 
> This card make(s) R9, 780, 780Ti, Titan, Titan Black, and Titan Z useless.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 970 i want.


fixed.


----------



## specopsFI

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *HiTechPixel*
> 
> Not quite sure how throttling has to do with voltage or power. Throttling has to do with temperature target. And no card suffers from throttling.


Sorry, but no. Throttling has everything to do with the power limit. That's Nvidia's green light program for you. The custom 970's are not throttling because of temperatures, but because of hitting their power limit. Just like GoldenTiger reported in this thread already (post #34).


----------



## GoldenTiger

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *HiTechPixel*
> 
> Not quite sure how throttling has to do with voltage or power. Throttling has to do with temperature target. And no card suffers from throttling.


Wrong, power limit will cause cards (both kepler and Maxwell) to downlock/downvolt to stay within the specified maximum. The temp target helps you tell it to prioritize against that until it hits the limit but greenlight will downclock if either is reached. All hitting "prioritize" on the temp and unlinking them does is tell it not to downclock dynamically until then.


----------



## GoldenTiger

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *1508AD*
> 
> Guys I need some help
> 
> Im looking at MSI 970'S in sli. My concern is with the fans shutting down under 50 degrees that the cards will add alot of extra heat into the case at idle. Further, does MSI afterburner allow for fan control with these cards at idle.
> 
> My other option is blower style for SLI but im having a very hard time finding them in stock.
> 
> Thanks


Actually that's Asus Strix that shuts the fans off below 65c







, and it doesn't affect anything as far as the actual heat output goes. Heat doesn't appear based on fan speed, it just dissipates at a different rate. And yes, Asus allows you to control the fan speed manually, but there's no real world reason you'd want to for idle speeds (extremely low power usage).


----------



## 1508AD

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *GoldenTiger*
> 
> Actually that's Asus Strix that shuts the fans off below 65c
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> , and it doesn't affect anything as far as the actual heat output goes. Heat doesn't appear based on fan speed, it just dissipates at a different rate. And yes, Asus allows you to control the fan speed manually, but there's no real world reason you'd want to for idle speeds (extremely low power usage).


MSI has an almost identical feature according to reviews.

Thanks for the info reference the heat concern. As soon as you wrote that it made perfect sense.

Thanks


----------



## GamingWiidesire

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *specopsFI*
> 
> The custom 970's are not throttling because of temperatures, but because of hitting their power limit. Just like GoldenTiger reported in this thread already (post #34).


The Gigabyte GTX 970 already has a higher power limit by default. Then you can add another 12%.

Here is a review with 1569mhz



I've even seen 1590 mhz in a review of the Gigabyte, but I can't find it right now.

So no worries here, plenty of OC capabilities if you buy the right 970.

Interesting here is also that the Gigabyte doesn't seem to be voltage locked. Nice.


----------



## specopsFI

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *rivaxstorm*
> 
> The Gigabyte GTX 970 already has a higher power limit by default. Then you can add another 12%.
> 
> Here is a review with 1569mhz
> 
> 
> 
> I've even seen 1590 mhz in a review of the Gigabyte, but I can't find it right now.
> 
> So no worries here, plenty of OC capabilities if you buy the right 970.
> 
> Interesting here is also that the Gigabyte doesn't seem to be voltage locked. Nice.


Yep, I already mentioned the 112% for Gigabyte. It is actually my personal favorite of the 970's at the moment. But do you have a source for the higher default power limit? Gigabyte doesn't list TDP in the 970 G1 specs, as far as I can tell. Also, if the voltage really can go up as much as that review says, then I'm pretty sure that 112% power limit won't be enough, either. Their OC performance numbers suggest that some throttling has occured, seeing how their OC of 18% core and 15% memory only got them 9% more performance.

Thanks for the review BTW, hadn't read that one yet!


----------



## GamingWiidesire

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *specopsFI*
> 
> . Their OC performance numbers suggest that some throttling has occured, seeing how their OC of 18% core and 15% memory only got them 9% more performance.
> 
> Thanks for the review BTW, hadn't read that one yet!


Computerbase.de overclocked the Gigabyte GTX 970 from 1367 mhz (Boost out of the box) and 3506mhz (Mem clock out of the box) to 1477 mhz and 3910 mhz.
So 8% increase of boost speed and 11% memory speed increase.
The performance increase (measured in fps) was 11% in Anno 2070, 10% in Battlefield 4 and 10% in Crysis 3.

So I'll go ahaid and say that Proclockers messed up in their measurements.

But we'll see soon. My Gigabyte GTX 970 is coming in 37-40 hours.


----------



## Spiriva

"For anyone curious, this is the driver build that contains the fixes NVIDIA developed to take care of our GTX 970 compatibility issues. Hence the reason it's 970/980 only."

http://www.nvidia.com/download/driverResults.aspx/78216/en-us

*This might be relevant to some of you guys with a 970 if you had any problems.


----------



## tango bango

Got a couple of questions?

1, What can I use to bench my 7870 and 970?
2, What is the best if any, software to use to OC the EVGA 970.


----------



## shilka

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *tango bango*
> 
> Got a couple of questions?
> 
> 1, What can I use to bench my 7870 and 970?
> 2, What is the best if any, software to use to OC the EVGA 970.


There are lots of free programs and stand alone game benchmarks you can download

http://www.techpowerup.com/downloads/Benchmarking/
http://www.guru3d.com/files-categories/benchmarks-demos.html

Unigine Valley Benchmark and Unigine Heaven Benchmark are both pretty good.


----------



## dartuil

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *rdr09*
> 
> fixed.


Indeed.


----------



## tsm106

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *HiTechPixel*
> 
> The most I've seen the Asus Strix 970 pull is 310W and that's with a 1314/8000 overclock.
> 
> *HOWEVER, 310W is the total system load which includes a Intel Core i7-4960X @ 4,4 GHz, Asus Rampage IV Extreme, Crucial M4 256 GB & Corsair AX1200i.*
> 
> So you'll be completely freaking fine. You'll probably have around 100W to spare most of the time.


In gaming where the a third of the data is compressed, power consumption is reduced by as much. The kicker is in gpgpu, where the data sets cannot be compressed you will see real high consumption, on the level of the 780ti and 290x but without any appreciable gains in performance. Thus, Maxwell's low power consumption needs to be taken with a grain of salt. You can see this in detail in Tom's review btw. I'm not using my 970 in anything gpgpu scenarios so it's not a concern for me. But for the ppl using really small psus, it's something to keep in mind.


----------



## Gripen90

May I join too ? I hope mine get delivered Wednesday









I made my order today.




I'm running 3 way SLi on air so a radial blower type cooler is the only way to go.


----------



## TopicClocker

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Gripen90*
> 
> May I join too ? I hope mine get delivered Wednesday
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I made my order today.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I'm running 3 way SLi on air so a radial blower type cooler is the only way to go.


Sure, welcome to the club!
I'm gonna make a sig code soon.


----------



## ironhide138

So out of the 970s on the market ATM, which are the ones to be looking at? I love always been a fan of Asus, and the strix looks pretty nice, and has a back plate...which is a plus. The wind force looks pretty great too, but its huuuuge and if I ever get around to WCing (which I want to do) it would just be pointless...I'd like to stay away from flashy red/orange/yellow cards... trying to.stick to black/white.


----------



## fleetfeather

Gibbo is pulling 1500+ on every sort of 970; MSI, Galax, Gigabyte. He reckons he's got 1680mhz on both the Galax and Gigabyte models with +87mv. I really doubt the EVGA card is going to be held back by it's PWM controller (which is the exact same PWM controller used on the GTX 680s, which can be pushed to 1.3volts)


----------



## GoldenTiger

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *rivaxstorm*
> 
> Computerbase.de overclocked the Gigabyte GTX 970 from 1367 mhz (Boost out of the box) and 3506mhz (Mem clock out of the box) to 1477 mhz and 3910 mhz.
> So 8% increase of boost speed and 11% memory speed increase.
> The performance increase (measured in fps) was 11% in Anno 2070, 10% in Battlefield 4 and 10% in Crysis 3.
> 
> So I'll go ahaid and say that Proclockers ****ed up in their measurements.
> 
> But we'll see soon. My Gigabyte GTX 970 is coming in 37-40 hours.


Damn, nice... I wish I could have fit a pair of Gigabyte ones in my case but they simply wouldn't have fit due to their length







. So I went with MSI Gaming 970's instead... still, the power limit etc. should be nothing a nice BIOS flash can't fix







.

While the eVGA one might not be held back by power phases I can absolutely confirm it is by the low voltage limit and power limit (BIOS limit is 187w as 110% and 175w as 100%). It is constantly hitting the 110% power limit and forcing downclocks/downvolts at just 1430mhz core and 8160mhz memory in my testing with the voltage left at what as best I can tell is 1.187v (it switches every 10-15 seconds between showing 1.175v and 1.200v in afterburner's OSD during gameplay). Adding in the worse cooling (poor heatpipe contact) and lower quality vrm circuitry + controller and very slight coil whine, I don't think it's a good pick (hence why I'm switching to the MSI Gaming 970's).


----------



## fleetfeather

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *GoldenTiger*
> 
> While the eVGA one might not be held back by power phases I can absolutely confirm it is by the low voltage limit and power limit (BIOS limit is 187w as 110% and 175w as 100%). It is constantly hitting the 110% power limit and forcing downclocks/downvolts at just 1430mhz core and 8160mhz memory in my testing with the voltage left at what as best I can tell is 1.187v (it switches every 10-15 seconds between showing 1.175v and 1.200v in afterburner's OSD during gameplay). Adding in the worse cooling (poor heatpipe contact) and lower quality vrm circuitry + controller and very slight coil whine, I don't think it's a good pick (hence why I'm switching to the MSI Gaming 970's).


We'll have to get @skyn3t on the job







Have you already sent back your cards? I'd be keen to see ASIC score for your +37mv card. I'd be more hyped for a Gaming if I knew there were definitely water blocks coming for them.


----------



## C-BuZz

MSI Gamer 970

3D11
P15398- MSI [email protected]/1.215v - X58 Xeon [email protected] - [email protected] CL9 - R3E - *C-BuZz* - STOCK AIR- Link

Firestrike
11663 - Fire Strike - [email protected] - [email protected] - 12GB 1900 - R3E - C-BuZz - Air - Link


----------



## GoldenTiger

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *C-BuZz*
> 
> MSI Gamer 970
> 
> 3D11
> P15398- MSI [email protected]/1.215v - X58 Xeon [email protected] - [email protected] CL9 - R3E - *C-BuZz* - STOCK AIR- Link
> 
> Firestrike
> 11663 - Fire Strike - [email protected] - [email protected] - 12GB 1900 - R3E - C-BuZz - Air - Link


Nice result! Stock air and no power unlock bios yet at that







.


----------



## C-BuZz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *GoldenTiger*
> 
> Nice result! Stock air and no power unlock bios yet at that
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> .


Yep stock bois/cooler









Definitely need more volts, card is topping out around 60c at 1550mhz on the core


----------



## fleetfeather

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *C-BuZz*
> 
> Yep stock bois/cooler
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Definitely need more volts, card is topping out around 60c at 1550mhz on the core


I saw your post on OCAU. Looks great mate


----------



## C-BuZz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *fleetfeather*
> 
> I saw your post on OCAU. Looks great mate


Thx man, Not many results over there. Hoping to get some more results flowing so I can compare









These cards are actually really sweet. Loving the amazing low temps & ZERO noise levels. Although I'm starting to hear the good old fashioned "COIL WINE" hitting 1550mhz on teh core.


----------



## fleetfeather

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *C-BuZz*
> 
> Yeah, no results over there.
> 
> Hoping to get some more results flowing so I can compare


PCCG is sold out of quite a few models now, so I'd expect a lot of the OCAU crowd will get there cards tomorrow or Tuesday. I'll be watching the overclocking thread with great interest


----------



## C-BuZz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *fleetfeather*
> 
> PCCG is sold out of quite a few models now, so I'd expect a lot of the OCAU crowd will get there cards tomorrow or Tuesday. I'll be watching the overclocking thread with great interest


Ha, yep as will I.

The guy @ PCCG said they had 5 units in stock (MSI Gamer) when I picked mine up yesterday afternoon.

The stock boost clock is actually 1323Mhz boost, not 1279mhz as stated on the website.


----------



## GoldenTiger

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *fleetfeather*
> 
> We'll have to get @skyn3t on the job
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Have you already sent back your cards? I'd be keen to see ASIC score for your +37mv card. I'd be more hyped for a Gaming if I knew there were definitely water blocks coming for them.


One of the cards is boxed up (the defective) one, the other one is in my rig still until monday when I'll pull it and ship them both back... it has an ASIC of a paltry 59.0% (not a typo, sadly) at that.


----------



## fleetfeather

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *C-BuZz*
> 
> Ha, yep as will I.
> 
> The guy @ PCCG said they had 5 units in stock (MSI Gamer) when I picked mine up yesterday afternoon.
> 
> The stock boost clock is actually 1323Mhz boost, not 1279mhz as stated on the website.


Sounds like a promising little card.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *GoldenTiger*
> 
> One of the cards is boxed up (the defective) one, the other one is in my rig still until monday when I'll pull it and ship them both back... it has an ASIC of a paltry 59.0% (not a typo, sadly) at that.


Yep, I've been there before. My first Ti Classy had asic of 66%, and overclocked like a dog







Luckily Jacob was able to help me out.

Sounds like swapping out for some different cards is deffs the right choice.


----------



## GoldenTiger

I have a tidbit for everyone...

BIOS files I have reviewed (screenshots taken on my PC) have much higher than stock voltage table entries available!



If, once a new nvflash is released and we can test, the volts take... 1550mhz is just the beginning







. Power limits can be raised in the files as well with integrity preserved.


----------



## ED77

Quick questions for those in the know... would a Seasonic SS660XP2(660W Platinum) be able to cope with 2 970s OC SLi? I'm still gathering the parts for my build but I already bought the PSU and now I'm thinking I may have to return it and go for something beefier instead.









What I have bought to far is:

AsRock Extreme6
WD Black Caviar 2Tb
16Gb RAM
i7 4790K
SanDisk Extreme II SSD

I would like to also run a CPU cooler at some stage

I'm not liking my chances at 660W but I thought I'd ask anyway. Cheers!


----------



## GoldenTiger

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ED77*
> 
> Quick questions for those in the know... would a Seasonic SS660XP2(660W Platinum) be able to cope with 2 970s OC SLi? I'm still gathering the parts for my build but I already bought the PSU and now I'm thinking I may have to return it and go for something beefier instead.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SNIP
> 
> I'm not liking my chances at 660W but I thought I'd ask anyway. Cheers!


Good news! Your PSU could these cards oc'd to the moon + a hefty cpu overclock just fine







. A similar system in reviews with one 970 card has a total power draw of 310 watts for the entire rig. TDP on the 970 is around 146 watts, so even overclocked highly we could call it around 180 watts at most per card in your system. 310 + 40 (overclocking the first cad a bunch) + 180 (second card) even comes welllllll within your 660 watt PSU's capabilities at a total system draw of 530 watts (or less), only loading your PSU to 80% (or less) capacity.

Cheers







!


----------



## Forceman

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *C-BuZz*
> 
> MSI Gamer 970
> 
> 3D11
> P15398- MSI [email protected]/1.215v - X58 Xeon [email protected] - [email protected] CL9 - R3E - *C-BuZz* - STOCK AIR- Link
> 
> Firestrike
> 11663 - Fire Strike - [email protected] - [email protected] - 12GB 1900 - R3E - C-BuZz - Air - Link


You should post that over in the Firestrike thread - not enough Maxwell scores over there.

http://www.overclock.net/t/1406832/single-gpu-firestrike-top-30


----------



## ED77

YES!!!! That is music to my (impoverished) ears!! I really didn't want to get a bigger PSU as it would mean having to send this one back + adding money to get another and it all impacts on my build. Thanks a lot for the quick reply!

Now to find a pair of decent 970s for sale and then a case to fit everything!


----------



## GoldenTiger

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ED77*
> 
> YES!!!! That is music to my (impoverished) ears!! I really didn't want to get a bigger PSU as it would mean having to send this one back + adding money to get another and it all impacts on my build. Thanks a lot for the quick reply!
> 
> Now to find a pair of decent 970s for sale and then a case to fit everything!










Most welcome. Good luck on the hunt and enjoy + post some results once it's all kitted together!


----------



## Matt-Matt

1550Mhz is crazy! This totally makes me want to see if I can sell my 290 + waterblock off for $400ish and get a 970 and just run air haha.

I doubt I'll get $400 though, and I also told myself I wouldn't upgrade because I don't need to.

Keen to see what they can do with voltage + TDP unlocks, I imagine 1600MHz is possible. I don't think we'll see much higher then 1700 however.


----------



## GoldenTiger

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Matt-Matt*
> 
> 1550Mhz is crazy! This totally makes me want to see if I can sell my 290 + waterblock off for $400ish and get a 970 and just run air haha.
> 
> I doubt I'll get $400 though, and I also told myself I wouldn't upgrade because I don't need to.
> 
> Keen to see what they can do with voltage + TDP unlocks, I imagine 1600MHz is possible. I don't think we'll see much higher then 1700 however.


Wouldn't rule ~1650mhz (or better) as an average OC out if we can actually work the voltage up with those bios mods... otherwise I think most people will get around 1500+ as the average for now.


----------



## semitope

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *InfoWarrior*
> 
> I cant OC unfortunately. My top card gets too hot at stock speeds, in fact close to 25 degrees hotter than GPU2. Look at how close it is to the card below it. Aynone have any ideas short of water cooling or a whole new mobo and case to keep the temps down?
> 
> On a better note, these things boost to 1344 mhz stock which is just crazy. I have no real need to oc right now as the performance is already more than adequate.


You need a fan pumping air between the GPUs. Someone needs to start selling shrouds for this kind of setup. With a high pressure fan at the end. I guess this is the benefit of side window fans


----------



## GoldenTiger

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *InfoWarrior*
> 
> I cant OC unfortunately. My top card gets too hot at stock speeds, in fact close to 25 degrees hotter than GPU2. Look at how close it is to the card below it. Aynone have any ideas short of water cooling or a whole new mobo and case to keep the temps down?
> 
> On a better note, these things boost to 1344 mhz stock which is just crazy. I have no real need to oc right now as the performance is already more than adequate.


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *semitope*
> 
> You need a fan pumping air between the GPUs. Someone needs to start selling shrouds for this kind of setup. With a high pressure fan at the end. I guess this is the benefit of side window fans


Youch, yeah... I have a side panel fan (140mm) that will work handily for me as well as extra slot spacing between where the cards will be. Worked for GTX 670 WindForce 3 SLI with near-identical temps between the cards back in the day and those were higher TDP than the 970's are, so expecting similar results.


----------



## Matt-Matt

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *GoldenTiger*
> 
> Wouldn't rule ~1650mhz (or better) as an average OC out if we can actually work the voltage up with those bios mods... otherwise I think most people will get around 1500+ as the average for now.


From what I've seen with 6xx and 7xx is that unlocking the voltage only gives a bit of an overclock, I know we aren't even talking about the same generation or chip at all but I think that in most cases cards the scaling of clock to voltage takes a toll soon after what the default is. I.E My mate only gets an extra 40MHz or something out of a 680 with the 1.212v mod. I mean we could see a 1.3v mod or higher for Maxwell cards but I'm just looking back at what we've seen before.

I'm not saying that we can't/won't be getting 1600MHz averages with BIOS mods, but I'm just speculating that we should be heaps happy with 1500Mhz, that's still a crazy number afterall!

Of course we don't know at all, Maxwell is unclear waters totally and it's only new. We could end up with 2000Mhz golden chips, it is a possibility!
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *semitope*
> 
> You need a fan pumping air between the GPUs. Someone needs to start selling shrouds for this kind of setup. With a high pressure fan at the end. I guess this is the benefit of side window fans


Yeah there is a massive benefit to side mounted fans with dual cars.

I know that some coolermaster cases come with a similar bracket for 92mm fans. I'm sure there's already one out there, otherwise you could use cable ties


----------



## Arizonian

Anyone with 970 SLI run any FRAPS testing @1440 with BF3, BF4, Crysis 1,2 or 3?

Very tempting prices for an SLI build.


----------



## GoldenTiger

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Arizonian*
> 
> Anyone with 970 SLI run any FRAPS testing @1440 with BF3, BF4, Crysis 1,2 or 3?
> 
> Very tempting prices for an SLI build.


Would have but one of the two cards arrived defective. Hopefully someone else can because I'm curious too!


----------



## semitope

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *shilka*
> 
> I know that backplates are for aesthetic for the most part but i still like to have them as it makes it easier to dust off the card, no backplate on a card then its a no go.


I've seen people say this in reviews but I don't quite get it. Some thermal imaging shows the backplate get hot. If its getting hot then its taking heat from the components. Makes sense to think of it as a possible heatsink depending on how its mounted anyway

Also protects the components there from massive CPU heatsinks that could scratch something during installations.

Newegg has the ACX 2.0 cards listed for anyone who cares. out of stock but they are there. I *was* waiting for them myself.


----------



## GoldenTiger

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Matt-Matt*
> 
> From what I've seen with 6xx and 7xx is that unlocking the voltage only gives a bit of an overclock, I know we aren't even talking about the same generation or chip at all but I think that in most cases cards the scaling of clock to voltage takes a toll soon after what the default is. I.E My mate only gets an extra 40MHz or something out of a 680 with the 1.212v mod. I mean we could see a 1.3v mod or higher for Maxwell cards but I'm just looking back at what we've seen before.
> 
> I'm not saying that we can't/won't be getting 1600MHz averages with BIOS mods, but I'm just speculating that we should be heaps happy with 1500Mhz, that's still a crazy number afterall!
> 
> Of course we don't know at all, Maxwell is unclear waters totally and it's only new. We could end up with 2000Mhz golden chips, it is a possibility!
> Yeah there is a massive benefit to side mounted fans with dual cars.
> 
> I know that some coolermaster cases come with a similar bracket for 92mm fans. I'm sure there's already one out there, otherwise you could use cable ties


Oh, it's definitely early yet to say for sure but those are my guesses







. Maxwell 1.0 (750 Ti) benefited hugely from extra voltage, reaching 1500mhz+ core speeds instead of 1350-1400mhz for people when raised from ~1.2v stock to 1.25v or so with BIOS tweaks. Considering Maxwell 2.0's even better oc results so far with stock voltage in comparisons, I have a hunch if we can raise the volts the gains will be even bigger on these cards.


----------



## Matt-Matt

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *GoldenTiger*
> 
> Oh, it's definitely early yet to say for sure but those are my guesses
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> . Maxwell 1.0 (750 Ti) benefited hugely from extra voltage, reaching 1500mhz+ core speeds instead of 1350-1400mhz for people when raised from ~1.2v stock to 1.25v or so with BIOS tweaks. Considering Maxwell 2.0's even better oc results so far with stock voltage in comparisons, I have a hunch if we can raise the volts the gains will be even bigger on these cards.


Nice, I didn't even think of the 750ti!
I've been a bit out of the loop haha, I'm a hardcore AMD fan, there are two nVidia cards at my place and I have a decent amount of cards. Right now I'm leaning towards nVidia but we're yet to see what AMD has to offer. Probably just another 290 (good card but too much heat/power).


----------



## Jodiuh

Msi gaming or Asus strix?


----------



## Jared2608

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jodiuh*
> 
> Msi gaming or Asus strix?


They're both great, I'd get the MSI Gaming because it's a little bit cheaper and I like the look of it.


----------



## DiaSin

Thinking of getting the Windforce 970 (Gigabyte looks like the best overclocker based on guru3d reviews, at least of the initially available cards) as an upgrade from my 7970, then adding another later on for SLI. Thoughts?

Edit: I've been seeing pictures of the Zotac AMP! 970s.. These could be monsters when they launch.

AMP Omega: http://www.zotac.com/products/graphics-cards/geforce-900-series/gtx-970/product/gtx-970/detail/geforce-gtx-970-amp-omega-edition.html
AMP Extreme: http://www.zotac.com/products/graphics-cards/geforce-900-series/gtx-970/product/gtx-970/detail/geforce-gtx-970-amp-extreme-edition.html


----------



## neptunus

Any Strix users? How effective is the cooling system?


----------



## subyman

Got my EVGA ACX SC 970 in and set up. Got to 1510mhz sustained boost in Firestrike with the paltry 30mV increase and 110% power limiter.

Tested my reference 780 before swapping:

780 Firestrike (non-extreme) - 8585 total 9653 graphics 11429 physics
780 Firestrike Extreme - 4349 total 4510 graphics 11424 physics

970 Stock Firestrike - 9914 total 11583 graphics 11480 physics
970 Stock Firestrike Extreme - 5034 total 5284 graphics 11489 physics

970 OC Firestrike Extreme - 5389 total 5693 graphics 11457 physics
970 OC Firestrike - 10714 total 13104 graphics

Looking pretty good so far. Temps were only 64C max without messing with fan profiles. Looking forward to some more voltage/power options.


----------



## FlyingSolo

Can someone tell me the length of the Gigabyte G1. Also between the Gigabyte and MSI which one is the better one.


----------



## DiaSin

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *FlyingSolo*
> 
> Can someone tell me the length of the Gigabyte G1. Also between the Gigabyte and MSI which one is the better one.


I WAS going to paste in the dimensions on the G1 from newegg.. but somehow I don't think 15.9" x 9.3" is accurate. It's huge.. but not THAT huge. That's probably the box it comes in. As far as between the two cards? The reviews I have seen put the gigabyte a hair ahead of the MSI.

Edit: From Gigabytes product page: L=312mm, W=129mm, H=43mm
So.. 12.3in x 5in x 1.7in

Also.. going by this image from the Guru3D review.. I would say that the newegg dimensions are indeed the box it comes in.


----------



## FlyingSolo

Thanks DiaSin. It looks like its going to fit in my case. I'll be getting this instead of the msi unless the msi is better.


----------



## neptunus

Gigabyte is as usual tho. 780 Ti had 5 heat pipes, 280X had 3... this one has four.


----------



## fleetfeather

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *subyman*
> 
> Got my EVGA ACX SC 970 in and set up. Got to 1510mhz sustained boost in Firestrike with the paltry 30mV increase and 110% power limiter.
> 
> Tested my reference 780 before swapping:
> 
> 780 Firestrike (non-extreme) - 8585 total 9653 graphics 11429 physics
> 780 Firestrike Extreme - 4349 total 4510 graphics 11424 physics
> 
> 970 Stock Firestrike - 9914 total 11583 graphics 11480 physics
> 970 Stock Firestrike Extreme - 5034 total 5284 graphics 11489 physics
> 
> 970 OC Firestrike Extreme - 5389 total 5693 graphics 11457 physics
> 970 OC Firestrike - 10714 total 13104 graphics
> 
> Looking pretty good so far. Temps were only 64C max without messing with fan profiles. Looking forward to some more voltage/power options.


Nice results! With the added 37mv, what does the total Vcore add up to? Also, care to swing us a ASIC score? Also, any coil whine? (bit-tech's review suggested feint coil whine in their sample)

Sorry for all the questions!


----------



## DiaSin

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *FlyingSolo*
> 
> Thanks DiaSin


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *neptunus*
> 
> Gigabyte is as usual tho. 780 Ti had 5 heat pipes, 280X had 3... this one has four.


You are very welcome.







One thing I WOULD keep in mind with that windforce design.. it will expel all heat into the case. Its such an open shroud design they didn't even bother adding a vent on the back, they used that space for more connectors. Definitely only for builds with good airflow.


----------



## FlyingSolo

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DiaSin*
> 
> You are very welcome.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> One thing I WOULD keep in mind with that windforce design.. it will expel all heat into the case. Its such an open shroud design they didn't even bother adding a vent on the back, they used that space for more connectors. Definitely only for builds with good airflow.


Yeah i forgot about that. How is there RMA service


----------



## subyman

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *fleetfeather*
> 
> Nice results! With the added 37mv, what does the total Vcore add up to? Also, care to swing us a ASIC score? Also, any coil whine? (bit-tech's review suggested feint coil whine in their sample)
> 
> Sorry for all the questions!


I'll need to check tomorrow for the voltage, but I didn't notice any whine. I'll listen for it closely tomorrow and let you know as well as the ASIC. Crazy to see 1500mhz on stock cooler with junk voltage. These are fun cards.


----------



## fleetfeather

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *subyman*
> 
> I'll need to check tomorrow for the voltage, but I didn't notice any whine. I'll listen for it closely tomorrow and let you know as well as the ASIC. Crazy to see 1500mhz on stock cooler with junk voltage. These are fun cards.


Great, thanks









Fingers crossed it will scale up with the extra volts! (assuming we get rescued with a bios flash)


----------



## FlyingSolo

Just bought the G1 for a little bit more then other places since they are the only ones who have stock in UK

16 stock left on http://www.novatech.co.uk/search.html?s=gtx%20970


----------



## FlyingSolo

Out of the msi and gigabyte and asus which one is better for sli. I still have time to cancel.


----------



## vMax65

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DiaSin*
> 
> Thinking of getting the Windforce 970 (Gigabyte looks like the best overclocker based on guru3d reviews, at least of the initially available cards) as an upgrade from my 7970, then adding another later on for SLI. Thoughts?
> 
> Edit: I've been seeing pictures of the Zotac AMP! 970s.. These could be monsters when they launch.
> 
> AMP Omega: http://www.zotac.com/products/graphics-cards/geforce-900-series/gtx-970/product/gtx-970/detail/geforce-gtx-970-amp-omega-edition.html
> AMP Extreme: http://www.zotac.com/products/graphics-cards/geforce-900-series/gtx-970/product/gtx-970/detail/geforce-gtx-970-amp-extreme-edition.html


You wont be disappointed with the Gigabyte G1... it is great and looks fantastic. Runs really cool and I upgraded from a 7970 so I know you will be happy. There is a picture of my setup with the G1 in this thread somewhere.


----------



## C-BuZz

Who's going to be the first to flash a 980 bios to a 970 ?









Stock voltage table on the MSI Gamer GTX970


Sliders move to 1312.5mV


----------



## GoldenTiger

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *subyman*
> 
> I'll need to check tomorrow for the voltage, but I didn't notice any whine. I'll listen for it closely tomorrow and let you know as well as the ASIC. Crazy to see 1500mhz on stock cooler with junk voltage. These are fun cards.


I gotta ask, (nice oc by the way) what is your ASIC score? My card is 59.0% which is a dog and resulting in it hitting TDP limiter at 1450mhz and below even without the small voltage raise allowed







. This results in a game voltage ticking between 1.175v and 1.200v occasionally so I'm calling it ~1.187v.


----------



## GoldenTiger

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *fleetfeather*
> 
> Great, thanks
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Fingers crossed it will scale up with the extra volts! (assuming we get rescued with a bios flash)


Cautiously optimistic, here:
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *GoldenTiger*
> 
> Oh, it's definitely early yet to say for sure but those are my guesses
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> . Maxwell 1.0 (750 Ti) benefited hugely from extra voltage, reaching 1500mhz+ core speeds instead of 1350-1400mhz for people when raised from ~1.2v stock to 1.25v or so with BIOS tweaks. Considering Maxwell 2.0's even better oc results so far with stock voltage in comparisons, I have a hunch if we can raise the volts the gains will be even bigger on these cards.


----------



## Matt-Matt

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *C-BuZz*
> 
> Who's going to be the first to flash a 980 bios to a 970 ?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Stock voltage table on the MSI Gamer GTX970
> 
> 
> Sliders move to 1312.5mV


Does yours have a BIOS switch? Find out yourself


----------



## GoldenTiger

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Matt-Matt*
> 
> Does yours have a BIOS switch? Find out yourself


No publicly available nvflash version as of this writing is able to flash/write to these cards yet







. I would have already tried the tweak on the ACX SC 970 as I had originally posted about, if I could have.









http://www.overclock.net/t/1514085/nvidia-gtx-970-owners-club/80_40#post_22881380


----------



## GoldenTiger

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *C-BuZz*
> 
> Who's going to be the first to flash a 980 bios to a 970 ?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Stock voltage table on the MSI Gamer GTX970
> [*IMG ALT=""]http://www.overclock.net/content/type/61/id/2181458/width/500/height/1000[/IMG]
> 
> Sliders move to 1312.5mV
> [*IMG ALT=""]http://www.overclock.net/content/type/61/id/2181459/width/500/height/1000[/IMG]


Thanks for the info! What's your card currently hitting on volts during gaming at your 1550mhz OC? Is it 1.262v? If so you've got another 50mv to go if the BIOS edits take (and higher power limit to boot) once a working nvflash is found.

EDIT: Can any MSI 970 Gaming owners tell me how high the card's cooler extends beyond the actual slot area (i.e. the height from where your card screws onto your case, to where the card's cooler ends)? Found a review mentioning the total height actually:
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Bit-tech.net review*
> The card measures 269mm long, so it's a touch shorter than ASUS's Strix card, though both cards have the same extra tall coolers that take the height to around 140mm. It's a dual-slot card like the others, though it's actually a few mm under the requirement for dual-slot, and MSI claims that this aids airflow in tightly cramped SLI situations.


Answers what I wanted to know.


----------



## TopicClocker

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *FlyingSolo*
> 
> Can someone tell me the length of the Gigabyte G1. Also between the Gigabyte and MSI which one is the better one.


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DiaSin*
> 
> I WAS going to paste in the dimensions on the G1 from newegg.. but somehow I don't think 15.9" x 9.3" is accurate. It's huge.. but not THAT huge. That's probably the box it comes in. As far as between the two cards? The reviews I have seen put the gigabyte a hair ahead of the MSI.
> 
> Edit: From Gigabytes product page: L=312mm, W=129mm, H=43mm
> So.. 12.3in x 5in x 1.7in
> 
> Also.. going by this image from the Guru3D review.. I would say that the newegg dimensions are indeed the box it comes in.


Oh man, I've read from reviewers that it's between 290-300mm, I really hope it's not an extra 12mm longer, I can fit it easily but I do want a smaller case later.
The only thing which puts me off this card at the moment is it's length.


----------



## j05u

WOW!!! would be very interesting for me to see heaven and valley 1080p monitor and maximum demands (8x, ultra, etc ...)

No overclock (frequency reference cards without oc) and maximum overclock

To compare with my sli 760 (which should be theoretically same performance as 780ti)

Thank you


----------



## Xerphiel

Does anyone happen to have one of these housed within the Corsair 250d case? Looks like finding a specific version that fits will be tricky.

Also, hows Star Citizen running, if anyone plays?


----------



## Arturo.Zise

Just ordered an MSI 970 Gaming. Should be here Wednesday. Got my 290 cheap so I should get back what I paid for it when I sell it.

Not much of an upgrade from my 290 Tri-X but with DSR, MFAA, less power draw and less heat I just couldn't resist


----------



## GoldenTiger

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TopicClocker*
> 
> Oh man, I've read from reviewers that it's between 290-300mm, I really hope it's not an extra 12mm longer, I can fit it easily but I do want a smaller case later.
> The only thing which puts me off this card at the moment is it's length.


Yeah, I was having a hard time nailing down the exact length on the Gigabyte G1 Gaming 970. I could have fit up to about 295mm (though it would have been the max), but I'm seeing 300-305mm+ quoted in some places which made me err on the side of caution and go for the much shorter (albeit a little taller) MSI Gaming 970 instead.


----------



## FlyingSolo

does these card throttle
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TopicClocker*
> 
> Oh man, I've read from reviewers that it's between 290-300mm, I really hope it's not an extra 12mm longer, I can fit it easily but I do want a smaller case later.
> The only thing which puts me off this card at the moment is it's length.


I know what you mean. My plan was after am done with the card and move to my next upgrade was planing on putting it in my HTPC. But not sure node 304 can fit it. That's the only down side to this card.


----------



## bilbobaghins

just got mine yesterday







GTX 970 Gaming


----------



## ikomiko

Hi guys. It seems that the long PCB's performing very well. Iam looking for the EVGA's, because it look like they have exactly the same pcb as the EVGA gtx760 reference which works with the reference gtx760 watercoolers like "Alphacool NexXxoS NVXP Nvidia GTX760 ".

How is the EVGA perfoming? Should i wait for an acx2, because of the 8+6 power connector? Do all the long EVGA GTX970 Models have the same layout like this?

EVGA GeForce GTX 970 SC ACX2:


Herer the EVGA Geforce GTX 760 SC:


----------



## CaptainZombie

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *FlyingSolo*
> 
> does these card throttle
> I know what you mean. My plan was after am done with the card and move to my next upgrade was planing on putting it in my HTPC. But not sure node 304 can fit it. That's the only down side to this card.


Why not return the G1 and get EVGA and put a water block on it. Then you don't have to worry about the new shoddy ACX cooler. This way you can move to a SFF case later and still have room. It looks like the EVGA is really my only option.


----------



## JordanTr

Im planning to upgrade my r9 290 ( arctic xtreme iv) to gtx 970. Im between asus strix and gigabyte windforce. Which one runs cooler and quieter?


----------



## shilka

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *JordanTr*
> 
> Im planning to upgrade my r9 290 ( arctic xtreme iv) to gtx 970. Im between asus strix and gigabyte windforce. Which one runs cooler and quieter?


The Asus is more quiet 29 db Vs 40 db on the Ggiabyte and its 0 db as the fans turn off in ilde on the Asus.
The Gigabyte on the other hand is 60c under full load the Asus is 71c

I also have a hard time between the Asus and the Gigabyte but i think i am going with the Gigtabyte i dont mind a little bit of noise if the card can run cooler.


----------



## GoldenTiger

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *JordanTr*
> 
> Im planning to upgrade my r9 290 ( arctic xtreme iv) to gtx 970. Im between asus strix and gigabyte windforce. Which one runs cooler and quieter?


Bit of a tossup but the strix can disable its fans when below 65c automatically which makes for silent operation unless running more demanding games (or less demanding ones with no framerate cap, instead of capping them to 60-150fps or so). Both are great coolers and cool well under load otherwise.


----------



## 66racer

Just tuning into this thread since I'm hoping to get one soon but has anyone tried the volt mod that was used through afterburner?

Bummed asus didnt put the hotwire provisions on their card this time. Haha my 770 needed 1.485v for 1515mhz see these things do it stock!


----------



## Stay Puft

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *66racer*
> 
> Just tuning into this thread since I'm hoping to get one soon but has anyone tried the volt mod that was used through afterburner?
> 
> Bummed asus didnt put the hotwire provisions on their card this time. Haha my 770 needed 1.485v for 1515mhz see these things do it stock!


Has it been confirmed what voltage controller the cards have?


----------



## FlyingSolo

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *CaptainZombie*
> 
> Why not return the G1 and get EVGA and put a water block on it. Then you don't have to worry about the new shoddy ACX cooler. This way you can move to a SFF case later and still have room. It looks like the EVGA is really my only option.


I was thinking about that but these evga cards have problems. The only time i'll buy a evga this time is if they have a 970 classy but they don't. And probably wont have it in 970


----------



## Stay Puft

I really hope someone makes a waterblock for the 970 Gaming.


----------



## 66racer

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *FlyingSolo*
> 
> I was thinking about that but these evga cards have problems. The only time i'll buy a evga this time is if they have a 970 classy but they don't. And probably wont have it in 970


Wow really? What problems? They have a 980classy on the way but it seems like the 970 is going to fall into a different performance bracket as nvidia must have huge things on the way because it seems like the manufacturers are not putting a lot of work into these (phew run on sentence lol). Asus put hotwire on the 770 but not the 970, MSI had a 770 lightning but not this time around, not even on the 980. Evga announced a 980 classy but no word on 970.

Curious to see what's in the pipeline but the 970 performance is perfect for what I want. Current 1080p/120hz but want to move to 1440p/120hz this year.


----------



## semitope

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jared2608*
> 
> They're both great, I'd get the MSI Gaming because it's a little bit cheaper and I like the look of it.


hold up, cheaper where? Isn't the strix 339 and the gaming 349?

nvm, think I saw in one review the UK price was lower for the MSI


----------



## FlyingSolo

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *66racer*
> 
> Wow really? What problems? They have a 980classy on the way but it seems like the 970 is going to fall into a different performance bracket as nvidia must have huge things on the way because it seems like the manufacturers are not putting a lot of work into these (phew run on sentence lol). Asus put hotwire on the 770 but not the 970, MSI had a 770 lightning but not this time around, not even on the 980. Evga announced a 980 classy but no word on 970.
> 
> Curious to see what's in the pipeline but the 970 performance is perfect for what I want. Current 1080p/120hz but want to move to 1440p/120hz this year.


I forgot what exactly it was. GoldenTiger had few problems. I think most of these companies are either holding out for the big card. Or they want people to buy the 980 rather then the 970


----------



## Stay Puft

Not sure why everyone is so happy about the classified. Wheres the 980 Gaming? I havent seen a review of it anywhere


----------



## subyman

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *FlyingSolo*
> 
> I forgot what exactly it was. GoldenTiger had few problems. I think most of these companies are either holding out for the big card. Or they want people to buy the 980 rather then the 970


He had a defective one and one with a low ASIC. I don't think that's anything particular to the card. I have the 970 SC ACX and I think the shroud is flimsy. It creaks when you touch it like it rubs against the aluminum fins. Doesn't feel as solid as other coolers I've messed with over the years.

I highly doubt they will do a reference cooler on it either because the board is shorter. During Firestrike the highest temps I got where low 60's even with a voltage bump. I'm happy with that.

Also, for those that got the EVGA ACX SC, did yours come with a backplate? I read in the techpowerup review that EVGA will either have backplates installed on the retail models or offer a backplate through the mail. Mine did not come with one and I was bummed. I started a thread at the EVGA forums so hopefully we get some details.


----------



## GoldenTiger

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *66racer in regards to evga gtx 970*
> 
> Wow really? What problems? .


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *subyman*
> 
> He had a defective one and one with a low ASIC. I don't think that's anything particular to the card. I have the 970 SC ACX and I think the shroud is flimsy. It creaks when you touch it like it rubs against the aluminum fins. Doesn't feel as solid as other coolers I've messed with over the years.
> 
> I highly doubt they will do a reference cooler on it either because the board is shorter. During Firestrike the highest temps I got where low 60's even with a voltage bump. I'm happy with that.


Actually, no... There are a host of issues with the evga design on their GTX 970 cards unfortunately







:
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *GoldenTiger*
> The heatsink doesn't make proper contact with the core by design, and the vrm/volt controller are of low quality (and only 4-phase rather than 6 on other custom designs) as discussed here by TPU's review: http://www.techpowerup.com/reviews/EVGA/GTX_970_SC_ACX_Cooler/4.html Look at the picture and you can see it only contacts about two of the three heatpipes. http://www.techpowerup.com/reviews/EVGA/GTX_970_SC_ACX_Cooler/images/cooler2.jpg
> 
> The fans aren't as quiet as other models, talked about here: http://www.techpowerup.com/reviews/EVGA/GTX_970_SC_ACX_Cooler/24.html
> 
> And finally there is a coil whine present by multiple user reports and a review here: http://www.bit-tech.net/hardware/graphics/2014/09/19/nvidia-geforce-gtx-970-review/14
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *bit-tech*
> For those of you interested in small form factors, the EVGA GTX 970 SC ACX2 is a good option, as the height of the card does not extend past the edge of the PCI bracket, which can be an issue in certain mini-ITX cases. More generally speaking, it's also the fastest card out of the box, so if you're not interested in overclocking yourself then that's good reason to go for it. *However, we dislike the small but apparent noise emitted from the power circuitry under load. It won't affect everyone - only those with otherwise quiet systems or with their PC right next to them, but it does put us off.*
Click to expand...

Quite disappointing to me as I prefer to buy eVGA normally.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *FlyingSolo*
> 
> I forgot what exactly it was. GoldenTiger had few problems. I think most of these companies are either holding out for the big card. Or they want people to buy the 980 rather then the 970


The lemons I received aside, if not for the number of design flaws, I'd have just exchanged for the same cards instead of sending em in for a refund and going to an incoming pair of MSI GTX 970 Gaming cards.


----------



## subyman

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *GoldenTiger*
> 
> Actually, no... There are a host of issues with the evga design on their GTX 970 cards unfortunately
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> :
> Quite disappointing to me as I prefer to buy eVGA normally.
> The lemons I received aside, if not for the number of design flaws, I'd have just exchanged for the same cards instead of sending em in for a refund and going to an incoming pair of MSI GTX 970 Gaming cards.


I read about the voltage regulator, but if the heatsink doesn't properly seat then why are we getting decent temps? I was disappointed by the build quality of the ACX cooler though. Makes me want to go with a water block once they are released. Interested to hear your impressions of the MSI cards compared to the EVGA. I had an MSI Twin Frozr Gaming 760 once as an interim card and was pleasantly surprised by the cooler.


----------



## FlyingSolo

Sorry for the wrong information guys. I normally only buy evga cards to be honest. But this time i'm going with Gigabyte


----------



## machinehead

TEAM MSI FO LYFE


----------



## GoldenTiger

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *FlyingSolo*
> 
> Sorry for the wrong information guys. I normally only buy evga cards to be honest. But this time i'm going with Gigabyte










You meant well! Just wanted to get the info straight







.


----------



## GoldenTiger

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *subyman*
> 
> I read about the voltage regulator, but if the heatsink doesn't properly seat then why are we getting decent temps? I was disappointed by the build quality of the ACX cooler though. Makes me want to go with a water block once they are released. Interested to hear your impressions of the MSI cards compared to the EVGA. I had an MSI Twin Frozr Gaming 760 once as an interim card and was pleasantly surprised by the cooler.


Decent temps are because GM204 is a very cool-running chip in the first place. So much so (148w TDP on the 970 for example) that even with the poor design implementation, it is able to work fairly well.


----------



## j05u

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *bilbobaghins*
> 
> just got mine yesterday
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> GTX 970 Gaming


Thank you very much.
Where "downloaded" the benchmarck you, I could get a link? is a paid version or a full version of evidence ... is that I'd do it exactly like you to score can be compared faithfully without altering any part of the test ...

At what frequency it passed the test with your card? is overclock or frequency of 970 reference?

Thank you


----------



## civerol

Hey guys, I will probably buy two 970's as soon as I get a response from the shop I RMA'd my 780 Ti.
What power supply would you need for two 970's ? Their TDP is pretty low and my current one is the Sea Sonic X-Series X-660 +80 Gold.

I saw people responding "you need minimum 750! or better 850W... ?


----------



## shilka

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *civerol*
> 
> Hey guys, I will probably buy two 970's as soon as I get a response from the shop I RMA'd my 780 Ti.
> What power supply would you need for two 970's ? Their TDP is pretty low and my current one is the Sea Sonic X-Series X-660 +80 Gold.
> 
> I saw people responding "you need minimum 750! or better 850W... ?


You dont need a new PSU the one you have is more then enough for GTX 970 SLI, unless you want to volt mod them.
I am really starting to get annoyed with everyone that dont know jack about video card power draws and talk like they do, you dont need 750 or 850 watts for GTX 970 SLI end of story!.


----------



## civerol

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *shilka*
> 
> You dont need a new PSU the one you have is more then enough for GTX 970 SLI, unless you want to volt mod them.


Thanks! As I thought. I mean, it does not make sense from what I saw in the benchmarks that you still need a stronger psu since the maxwell series has less power consumption









Another question, the last and first time I had Sli it was afwul ( 2x 560Ti's). I had microstutter and driver problems, also they did not scale well.

In the benchmarks I saw that the 970 scales up to 70-100%. Since the 9xx Series is new it does mean that newer drivers will push the performance of those cards, nor?

What is the difference between reference and custom, beside the temperature and maybe higher clock? What is better for Sli, since reference will throw the air out of the case and the custom will just spread the hot air in the case.

I won't overclock the cards too much, mostly just core and memory clock, no volt mod or something like this, because I want the cards to stay cool.

Thanks


----------



## shilka

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *civerol*
> 
> Thanks! As I thought. I mean, it does not make sense from what I saw in the benchmarks that you still need a stronger psu since the maxwell series has less power consumption
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Another question, the last and first time I had Sli it was afwul ( 2x 560Ti's). I had microstutter and driver problems, also they did not scale well.
> 
> In the benchmarks I saw that the 970 scales up to 70-100%. Since the 9xx Series is new it does mean that newer drivers will push the performance of those cards, nor?
> 
> What is the difference between reference and custom, beside the temperature and maybe higher clock? What is better for Sli, since reference will throw the air out of the case and the custom will just spread the hot air in the case.
> 
> Thanks


I have been using GTX 680 cards in SLI for almost 2 years now i have never noticed any problems or microstutter or anything.
Think that was back in the god old days that sort of thing happend.


----------



## GamingWiidesire

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *shilka*
> 
> I have been using GTX 680 cards in SLI for almost 2 years now i have never noticed any problems or microstutter or anything.
> Think that was back in the god old days that sort of thing happend.


No Microstutter is still there. But not everyone can see it. I am 144hz super butter smooth kind of guy, and SLI is still a big no-no for me. I had GTX 670 SLI and I tested 780 SLI from a friend.

If you have a 60hz maybe you don't notice the microstutter, but 60hz alone already makes me want to puke, so juddery...


----------



## GoldenTiger

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *civerol*
> 
> Hey guys, I will probably buy two 970's as soon as I get a response from the shop I RMA'd my 780 Ti.
> What power supply would you need for two 970's ? Their TDP is pretty low and my current one is the Sea Sonic X-Series X-660 +80 Gold.
> 
> I saw people responding "you need minimum 750! or better 850W... ?


In response to someone a page or so back asking the same kind of question about a 660w PSU and GTX 970 cards in SLI, I wrote:
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *GoldenTiger*
> 
> Good news! Your PSU could these cards oc'd to the moon + a hefty cpu overclock just fine
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> . A similar system in reviews with one 970 card has a total power draw of 310 watts for the entire rig. TDP on the 970 is around 146 watts, so even overclocked highly we could call it around 180 watts at most per card in your system. 310 + 40 (overclocking the first cad a bunch) + 180 (second card) even comes welllllll within your 660 watt PSU's capabilities at a total system draw of 530 watts (or less), only loading your PSU to 80% (or less) capacity.
> 
> Cheers
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> !


Don't sweat it, buy the cards you want and enjoy!


----------



## GoldenTiger

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *j05u*
> 
> Thank you very much.
> Where "downloaded" the benchmarck you, I could get a link? is a paid version or a full version of evidence ... is that I'd do it exactly like you to score can be compared faithfully without altering any part of the test ...
> 
> At what frequency it passed the test with your card? is overclock or frequency of 970 reference?
> 
> Thank you


Benchmark name is "3dmark." It can be downloaded at: http://www.futuremark.com/support/downloads . Test run 1569mhz core frequency, 2000mhz frequency memory passed (8000 QDR) in test, overclock.

His 970 card used comes at stock ("reference"/out of the box) at 1280mhz core/1750mhz memory (7000 QDR).


----------



## Pelinox

Damnit, cannot decide between the MSI and Gigabyte..

Does the MSI have the same feature as the ASUS card, where it will stop the fans from spinning during idle/browsing?


----------



## shilka

The nosie on the MSI card is 28 db in ilde and 31,8 doing gmaing and 33,5 doing 3dmark
http://www.kitguru.net/components/graphic-cards/zardon/msi-gtx-970-gaming-4g-review/19/


----------



## civerol

Well, I have a ASUS VG278HE 3D monitor which displays 144hz. I hope microstutter is not that present anymore.. I mean look at the performance









By the way I see that there is no 970 in the reference design of a 980 (you know this titan cooler) to buy anywhere. Well, easier to decide which custom cooler to buy









Is the Asus Strix the new Direct Cu for the Series ? Seems like.

Thank you for your replies guys








(Great to hear that my psu is enough which means peace for my wallet).


----------



## JordanTr

Another question? How about vrm temps. Do asus or gigabyte got problems? Im r9 290 user so cocerned about this


----------



## ikomiko

@ Goldentiger

Whats with the ACX 2.0? They have 6+8 Pin connectors. Do they use the same the vrm/volt controller as the SC?

Ok, found out that the ACX 2.0 has got 4+2 Phases.

http://www.bit-tech.net/hardware/graphics/2014/09/19/nvidia-geforce-gtx-970-review/3


----------



## GoldenTiger

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ikomiko*
> 
> @ Goldentiger
> 
> Whats with the ACX 2.0? They have 6+8 Pin connectors. Do they use the same the vrm/volt controller as the SC?
> 
> Ok, found out that the ACX 2.0 has got 4+2 Phases.
> 
> http://www.bit-tech.net/hardware/graphics/2014/09/19/nvidia-geforce-gtx-970-review/3


I don't know, but the ACX 2.0 has 6+6 pin connectors, not 6+8. Look at the picture in your link







.
Quote:


> One thing the ACX2 cooler does lack is a semi-passive mode. Even when idle, the fans will be spinning, which is not the case with the ASUS or MSI models. Both fans are also controlled by the same 4-pin header so there's no independent control.
> 
> *EVGA sticks with the reference power input design, equipping the GTX 970 SC ACX2 with dual 6-pin power connectors.*


----------



## Jure-Kure

How much is Gtx 970 beter than GTX 770?

I have Gtx 770 and i can sell it for 200 eur and buy Gtx 970 for 340 eur is this good buy?

And if is EVGA GeForce GTX 970 Superclocked ACX 2.0, 4096 MB DDR5 worth 30 eur than EVGA GeForce GTX 970 ACX, 4096 MB DDR5 ?

thanx


----------



## GoldenTiger

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Pelinox*
> 
> Damnit, cannot decide between the MSI and Gigabyte..
> 
> Does the MSI have the same feature as the ASUS card, where it will stop the fans from spinning during idle/browsing?


Yes, it does. The MSI will idle its fans just like the asus until it hits around 65c







.


----------



## GoldenTiger

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jure-Kure*
> 
> How much is Gtx 970 beter than GTX 770?
> 
> I have Gtx 770 and i can sell it for 200 eur and buy Gtx 970 for 340 eur is this good buy?
> 
> And if is EVGA GeForce GTX 970 Superclocked ACX 2.0, 4096 MB DDR5 worth 30 eur than EVGA GeForce GTX 970 ACX, 4096 MB DDR5 ?
> 
> thanx


Cost you will have to decide personally.

Performance it is a big jump though to go from a 770 to a 970.







I would do the swap if you have a 200 eur offer for your card already, no questions asked!


----------



## Jure-Kure

Thanx.

i just have one more question









I can t decide betwen this two cards :

http://www.caseking.de/shop/catalog/Graphics-Card/All-Graphics-Card/EVGA-GeForce-GTX-970-Superclocked-ACX-20-4096-MB-DDR5::29161.html
http://www.caseking.de/shop/catalog/Graphics-Card/All-Graphics-Card/EVGA-GeForce-GTX-970-ACX-4096-MB-DDR5::29144.html

It is big diference between this two cards?


----------



## GoldenTiger

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jure-Kure*
> 
> Thanx.
> 
> i just have one more question
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I can t decide betwen this two cards :
> 
> http://www.caseking.de/shop/catalog/Graphics-Card/All-Graphics-Card/EVGA-GeForce-GTX-970-Superclocked-ACX-20-4096-MB-DDR5::29161.html
> http://www.caseking.de/shop/catalog/Graphics-Card/All-Graphics-Card/EVGA-GeForce-GTX-970-ACX-4096-MB-DDR5::29144.html
> 
> It is big diference between this two cards?


Difference is stock speed: 1178mhz core vs. 1317mhz. All GTX 970 cards reported oc well past those speeds, so go with whichever you want (I recommend getting the less expensive/cheaper one (317 eur) since 1317mhz is no problem for any card!).


----------



## Jure-Kure

Thanx GoldenTiger you help me very much


----------



## ikomiko

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *GoldenTiger*
> 
> I don't know, but the ACX 2.0 has 6+6 pin connectors, not 6+8. Look at the picture in your link
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> .


Thanks for the reply:

When you look at the EVGA Producs site you can see that the ACX 2.0 has got 6+8 pin connectors:

http://www.evga.com/Products/Product.aspx?pn=04G-P4-2972-KR

the superclocked, too:
http://www.evga.com/Products/Product.aspx?pn=04G-P4-2974-KR

only the ACX 2.0 FTW has got 6+6:
http://www.evga.com/Products/Product.aspx?pn=04G-P4-2978-KR

Strange...

And a good cooler isn't for me that important, becuase iam going to buy a 760 watercooler for it.


----------



## rv8000

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *GoldenTiger*
> 
> Yes, it does. The MSI will idle its fans just like the asus until it hits around 65c
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> .


The temp threshold for the Gaming is actually 50c, the Strix is much higher at 60/65. I think 60/65c is pushing it, I don't like my cards to run that hot even under load. I hope this is something you can adjust without forcing the fan to be on all the time.


----------



## ikomiko

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *GoldenTiger*
> 
> Difference is stock speed: 1178mhz core vs. 1317mhz. All GTX 970 cards reported oc well past those speeds, so go with whichever you want (I recommend getting the less expensive/cheaper one (317 eur) since 1317mhz is no problem for any card!).


yes for the regular customers. I never had a EVGA. So iam very interested if the "Superclocked" version are binned and have a better qualitiy then the "normal".


----------



## Stay Puft

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ikomiko*
> 
> yes for the regular customers. I never had a EVGA. So iam very interested if the "Superclocked" version are binned and have a better qualitiy then the "normal".


Evga doesn't bin the cards


----------



## Arizonian

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *rv8000*
> 
> The temp threshold for the Gaming is actually 50c, the Strix is much higher at 60/65. I think 60/65c is pushing it, I don't like my cards to run that hot even under load. I hope this is something you can adjust without forcing the fan to be on all the time.


I think 60C is too high of a temp to kick in fans IMO too. Surprised there isn't a setting for passive cooling.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ikomiko*
> 
> yes for the regular customers. I never had a EVGA. So iam very interested if the "Superclocked" version are binned and have a better qualitiy then the "normal".


Binned for only the advertised clocks EVGA has to warranty.

So it only means the stock clocked GPU wasn't tested for anything higher than stock clocks. The only thing you get with over clocked cards is the guarantee it will run at those higher advertised clocks. It's possible stock clocked cards can over clock better than the super clocked cards because the super clocked cards may not have been tested for anything over that.


----------



## steve210

if i dont like the acx cooler ill just get a arctic cooler Accelero Twin Turbo for my 970. i have one on my 670 its just awesome for cooler never goes above 54 c degrees


----------



## Slomo4shO

Oh if these cards came in single slot format with waterblocks and one were able to run 7-way SLI on a Asus X99-E WS...


----------



## rv8000

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Arizonian*
> 
> I think 60C is too high of a temp to kick in fans IMO too. Surprised there isn't a setting for passive cooling.


This is going to be bad for cases with mildly good airflow, ambient case temps are going to be much higher and with fans kicking in so late it's harder to keep temps under control. I would personally like this feature up until 40-45c, and unless we can change it with afterburner/gputweak I may just have the fans run all the time.


----------



## Azefore

Contemplating selling my reference 780 and getting two reference 970s (want the small waterblock design/etc if they OC decently).

Anyone think I'm better off getting another 780? My current one can sit at 1385/7000 no problem but not too too much over that. I'm mainly impressed at the power draw of these guys and performance/dollar ratio compared to the 980.


----------



## rv8000

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Azefore*
> 
> Contemplating selling my reference 780 and getting two reference 970s (want the small waterblock design/etc if they OC decently).
> 
> Anyone think I'm better off getting another 780? My current one can sit at *1385/7000* no problem but not too too much over that. I'm mainly impressed at the power draw of these guys and performance/dollar ratio compared to the 980.


If that is a stable clock for gaming you could try finding another good clocking 780, if that's just for benching and the clocks in your sig are your stable gaming clocks it may be better to sell the 780 and pick up a 970 (or 2). It seems like an average of 1500 on air is going to be stable for gaming and the 780s will start to fall behind. Mostly a sidegrade overall but there are some nice new features that at least for now are restricted to the 900 series.


----------



## j05u

http://www.3dmark.com/3dm/4114609?

Wow ... the best is a 970 on a 780TI? I understood very little ...

But just spent 3dmarck with SLI 760 (780ti than me ... or so they say) and get worse scores than the companion ...


----------



## Azefore

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *rv8000*
> 
> If that is a stable clock for gaming you could try finding another good clocking 780, if that's just for benching and the clocks in your sig are your stable gaming clocks it may be better to sell the 780 and pick up a 970 (or 2). It seems like an average of 1500 on air is going to be stable for gaming and the 780s will start to fall behind. Mostly a sidegrade overall but there are some nice new features that at least for now are restricted to the 900 series.


Aye it's a small dilemma but I'm thinking it over and just will suck it up till maybe a third top tier card drops above the 980 and go for that one if it's got a really good performance boost but who knows.

The quoted clocks are for gaming, I haven't been updating my sigrig hence lower speeds (I'll change them now), benchwise I haven't pushed it yet but I'm not a benchmark guy so moot for me. Reminds me of 8800 series in a way.

Might have to sit on my hands unless there's a real good deal on a used 780.


----------



## rv8000

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Azefore*
> 
> Aye it's a small dilemma but I'm thinking it over and just will suck it up till maybe a third top tier card drops above the 980 and go for that one if it's got a really good performance boost but who knows.
> 
> The quoted clocks are for gaming, I haven't been updating my sigrig hence lower speeds (I'll change them now), benchwise I haven't pushed it yet but I'm not a benchmark guy so moot for me. Reminds me of 8800 series in a way.
> 
> Might have to sit on my hands unless there's a real good deal on a used 780.


@1440p 60hz with those clocks id just sit on the 780 until we see what's coming up in the next 6 months. Software has been horribly stagnant for awhile imo.


----------



## Azefore

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *rv8000*
> 
> @1440p 60hz with those clocks id just sit on the 780 until we see what's coming up in the next 6 months. Software has been horribly stagnant for awhile imo.


Indeed it has, it's probably what I'll end up doing, upgrade in performance and lower power draw is nice but if they string out the 9xx series like the 7xx then we should be seeing some nice cards in the near future.


----------



## dante`afk

i`ll be selling my 780ti and getting 2 970 too, that price for value is unbeatable.


----------



## SONICDK

would somebody take some screenshot of dsr 4k with a 1080p comparison? would be even amazing if you took the performance on the game at the same time !









i really cant wait until i get my card but there is still a week until i can order it :/


----------



## marsha11

Getting a pair of these soon. Im having to change my motherboard as currrent Asus p8z77 p-lx dont do SLI.

Do the PCI-E slots have to be both X16 for optimal performance?


----------



## DiaSin

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TopicClocker*
> 
> Oh man, I've read from reviewers that it's between 290-300mm, I really hope it's not an extra 12mm longer, I can fit it easily but I do want a smaller case later.
> The only thing which puts me off this card at the moment is it's length.


That extra 12mm may be the length of the DVI plugs/mounting bracket.


----------



## ccRicers

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Stay Puft*
> 
> Not sure why everyone is so happy about the classified. Wheres the 980 Gaming? I havent seen a review of it anywhere


Never mind, you asked for a 980 gaming review. Topicality of this thread made me find the 970 lol


----------



## LOKI23NY

Have an Evga 970 SC on the way. Going to be upgrading from a 670.
Just keeping my fingers crossed that a full block is released that fits this card.


----------



## GoldenTiger

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DiaSin*
> 
> That extra 12mm may be the length of the DVI plugs/mounting bracket.


Tom's says the length from the inside of the bracket (inside the case) to the end of the cooler is 297mm. So hopefully it will fit for TopicClocker if he can take a 300mm card length, it would be a tight placement though.


----------



## TopicClocker

I think I'm gonna go with the Fractal Design Node 804 later, I really like that case and the G1 Gaming should fit.
From their website:
Quote:


> Graphics card compatibility: Graphics cards up to 320mm in length. Graphics cards up to 290 mm in length may be installed if a fan is installed in the lower position in the front.


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *FlyingSolo*
> 
> does these card throttle
> I know what you mean. My plan was after am done with the card and move to my next upgrade was planing on putting it in my HTPC. But not sure node 304 can fit it. That's the only down side to this card.


The card is really long aha, thankfully it's shorter than the Tri-X, according to Tom's Hardware that card is about 305mm long.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DiaSin*
> 
> That extra 12mm may be the length of the DVI plugs/mounting bracket.


Yeah it must be, most reviewers are saying it's between 290-300mm.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *GoldenTiger*
> 
> Tom's says the length from the inside of the bracket (inside the case) to the end of the cooler is 297mm. So hopefully it will fit for TopicClocker if he can take a 300mm card length, it would be a tight placement though.


Yeah I saw that a few days ago but I forgot about it, thanks for the reminder, it'll fit fine in my case, I just wanted to make sure I can fit it in a smaller case at a later date, the Fractal Design Node 804 seems perfect.


----------



## DreadyDK

Hey guys....

Im trying to find out witch 970 to go for, for me it's not all about performance but more the noise level. Could any of u guys tell me witch one to go for (FAN OPTIONS) ?

Atm im in a ITX build, and i need the most quiet model of them all. plus it needs to be good for furture sli in a matx setup

Help much appreciated


----------



## Arizonian

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dante`afk*
> 
> i`ll be selling my 780ti and getting 2 970 too, that price for value is unbeatable.


I'm in this boat too possibly. Only I'm giving the 780TI to my second rig and selling the 690 out of it.

*Wonder what core clocks the 970's have to achieve in order to match a 780TI mild over clock of 1200 MHz?
*
That's what I'm running my 780TI and if I could OC both 970 in SLI to match, then it would be a side grade performance when only one GPU is effective and a huge upgrade when game supports SLI. If I could do that I'd be a happy to move to 970 SLI. This could also make way down the road for a new monitor with G-sync.

Next question would be which 970 is the beefiest?

I like the MSI 6+2 phases power deliver, 1-8pin & 1-6pin, just wish it came with back plate.

ASUS Strix with back plate 6+1 phases 1-8pin but I'm not sold on it.

EVGA ACX2 with back plate but 4+2 phases. It did pretty well over clocking and I'm used to EVGA. I like the ACX cooling on my 780TI and wonder if the upgrade to ACX 2.0 fan blades and power consumption make a difference enough for that better OC it had over ASUS Strix in review. No passive cooling.

I'm sure not all the 970's have come out. If I do this I'm trying to stay within the $350-$370 price range to make the move even sweeter.


----------



## 1508AD

50 for the MSI, 65 for the ASUS.

-fan shutoff below above temps: edit


----------



## Cakewalk_S

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *LOKI23NY*
> 
> Have an Evga 970 SC on the way. Going to be upgrading from a 670.
> Just keeping my fingers crossed that a full block is released that fits this card.


I'm also upgrading from a 670. Just sold mine today. Should have the 970 on the next round of cards that come back in Stock... Trying to figure out the best card to get for me, Itll be under water so air cooling doesn't matter to me


----------



## semitope

Is there any article or forum post examining the build quality of all the 970 cards in detail?


----------



## Arizonian

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *semitope*
> 
> Is there any article or forum post examining the build quality of all the 970 cards in detail?


*Nvidia GeForce GTX 970 Review Roundup: feat. ASUS, EVGA and MSI* does a good job at three of the GPU's.


----------



## bigaza2151

My bro just ordered the superclocked 970

Still cant get over the value on this card, such a beast for the pricepoint


----------



## ironhide138

Anyone have a rough size of the Gigabyte 970s WF's PCB? Im stuck between the windforce, or the Asus DCII (strix is a dumb name). I plan to WC at some point, and im sure one way or another both will have waterblocks... but I dont want to get a WF if the PCB ends up being like 2 inchs longer, and looks goofy with a waterblock. Also, how well does the Windforces backplate help against sag?


----------



## Slomo4shO

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *bigaza2151*
> 
> Still cant get over the value on this card, such a beast for the pricepoint


And to think it was only a generation ago that top mid-grade cards were released sub-$300 and now a mid-grade $300 card is considered a good value... All started with Kepler being a pioneer and changing the order of release from top tier to mid tier for first release. Prior to this generation, the largest chip were always first on the market...


----------



## 66racer

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Slomo4shO*
> 
> And to think it was only a generation ago that top mid-grade cards were released sub-$300 and now a mid-grade $300 card is considered a good value... All started with Kepler being a pioneer and changing the order of release from top tier to mid tier for first release. Prior to this generation, the largest chip were always first on the market...


I totally agree with you. I hate how the top tier doesn't get released at first, it leaves me wondering. The 780ti and 780 were a bit of a surprise, at least for me and would have probably had me wait for a 780 but I did get my 770 at launch. They marked the 680 so high I felt the 770 was a deal. I think my 570 cost me $279 so the 680 was a shocker and now they kind of took the sticker shock away from us. Especially considering what the titan went for, made the 780ti look like a steal.


----------



## Slomo4shO

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *66racer*
> 
> They marked the 680 so high I felt the 770 was a deal. I think my 570 cost me $279 so the 680 was a shocker and now they kind of took the sticker shock away from us. Especially considering what the titan went for, made the 780ti look like a steal.


The marketing and pricing strategy works since human beings seldom use logic when making purchase decisions. Even the GTX 980 has raised the price of mid-grade cards from $500 to $550(10% increase over previous generation) but all you see is phrase about how well it is priced... Ignorance truly is bliss


----------



## RemagCP

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Slomo4shO*
> 
> The marketing and pricing strategy works since human beings seldom use logic when making purchase decisions. Even the GTX 980 has raised the price of mid-grade cards from $500 to $550(10% increase over previous generation) but all you see is phrase about how well it is priced... Ignorance truly is bliss


Well I think the 970 is a pretty good deal ATM considering the cost of last gen, but I never liked paying more then 300 bucks for a GPU so I'm just gonna wait tell I can get them for $280 or so.

I did the same thing with my 7950. All you can do is "vote with your wallet".


----------



## Slomo4shO

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *RemagCP*
> 
> All you can do is "vote with your wallet".


I always do. Picked up my initial 4 R9 290s for $300 each and they all unlocked to R9 290X. And this was back on Black Friday last year


----------



## Azefore

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Slomo4shO*
> 
> The marketing and pricing strategy works since human beings seldom use logic when making purchase decisions. Even the GTX 980 has raised the price of mid-grade cards from $500 to $550(10% increase over previous generation) but all you see is phrase about how well it is priced... *Ignorance truly is bliss*


Wouldn't say that exactly... the 780 prices dropped to $500 from $650 when the 780ti was introduced so technically AT LAUNCH the 980 is $100 less than the 780. If anything when a higher up 980 comes along we're likely to see a $50 price drop on the 980.

In my eyes from the 7xx series, it is priced well and the 970 is dang well priced nicely.


----------



## tango bango

I think the reason the cost is lower than most figured, is because of the cash strapped world today. High fuel prices for years, high food prices for years and other things. I really do believe that Nvidia sees this! My real concern is how long will these gpus last? Its always cheaper rather than quality that these corpratations want.


----------



## Slomo4shO

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Azefore*
> 
> Wouldn't say that exactly... the 780 prices dropped to $500 from $650 when the 780ti was introduced so technically AT LAUNCH the 980 is $100 less than the 780. If anything when a higher up 980 comes along we're likely to see a $50 price drop on the 980.
> 
> In my eyes from the 7xx series, it is priced well and the 970 is dang well priced nicely.


You do realize that the GTX 580 launched at $500.


----------



## 66racer

With the way current pricing has been I cant complain about the 970 pricing one bit. I paid $370 for my asus 770 at launch I believe which was a steal compared to the 680 pricing at the time.


----------



## jrcbandit

So are the EVGA cards with the current design be poor at overclocking when under water? I went with the small PCB with the blower type cooler so I could use GTX 670/760 water blocks eventually. I didn't want to spend the extra $200+ this month to finish putting them under water. I just hope EK and other companies keep making the 670 water blocks.


----------



## C-BuZz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *GoldenTiger*
> 
> Thanks for the info! What's your card currently hitting on volts during gaming at your 1550mhz OC? Is it 1.262v? If so you've got another 50mv to go if the BIOS edits take (and higher power limit to boot) once a working nvflash is found.


It's actually 1.24v under load. So there's a bit of headroom there by the looks of it.


----------



## semitope

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Slomo4shO*
> 
> The marketing and pricing strategy works since human beings seldom use logic when making purchase decisions. Even the GTX 980 has raised the price of mid-grade cards from $500 to $550(10% increase over previous generation) but all you see is phrase about how well it is priced... Ignorance truly is bliss


People still think these cards are mid-range? They are higher end cards. Mid range is sub 300 (760 etc.) those TIs and titans some love so much are just way-up-there-priced-to-make-you-bleed -you-must-be-crazy-to-be-looking-at-them cards. Based on performance alone you can't call these mid range really and the price doesn't make them mid. 980 isn't well price. THe pricing is contradictory I think. One is good value (really good value if it were on the 300 mark), the other is usual nvidia.

Mid range used to be really good value cards like the 4870 etc back in the day I think. Then they shifted things around got the mid range to be over 300 and sold high for more. This goes back to putting high end kinda affordable. The performance is definitely not mid range to me.

What would the 960 be then if these are mid range? What would the cards below the 960 be? Like, what is the 750ti? Crap-range? entry, lower mid, upper mid, high, enthusiast. no?


----------



## subyman

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *fleetfeather*
> 
> Nice results! With the added 37mv, what does the total Vcore add up to? Also, care to swing us a ASIC score? Also, any coil whine? (bit-tech's review suggested feint coil whine in their sample)
> 
> Sorry for all the questions!


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *GoldenTiger*
> 
> I gotta ask, (nice oc by the way) what is your ASIC score? My card is 59.0% which is a dog and resulting in it hitting TDP limiter at 1450mhz and below even without the small voltage raise allowed
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> . This results in a game voltage ticking between 1.175v and 1.200v occasionally so I'm calling it ~1.187v.


ASIC score is 66.1%, not great. Highest stock voltage was 1212mV and highest stock boost clock was 1354mhz.


----------



## fleetfeather

1500+ boost on a 66% ASIC card







can't complain too much about that I think. Looking forward to seeing how things pan out with bios flashing


----------



## semitope

I'm seeing people saying on here (past threads) and elsewhere that a low ASIC score is a good thing.

http://www.overclock.net/t/1367354/problems-of-a-low-asic-quality-card-sapphire-7970-60-4/90

https://litecointalk.org/index.php?topic=12830.105


----------



## fleetfeather

low asic just means more voltage leakage. a low asic chip typically requires more voltage than a high asic chip to produce the same frequency.

not a huge deal if you have a bios capable of pushing voltage to high levels anyway


----------



## Slomo4shO

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *semitope*
> 
> People still think these cards are mid-range? They are higher end cards.


Thanks for validating my point. Release the mid-range cards first and delay the release of the top-range(who previously were always the first to be released) does not magically make a mid-range card top-tier...


----------



## Matt-Matt

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *marsha11*
> 
> Getting a pair of these soon. Im having to change my motherboard as currrent Asus p8z77 p-lx dont do SLI.
> 
> Do the PCI-E slots have to be both X16 for optimal performance?


Hyper SLi maybe? You'll have to look into if it works with 970/980's though.


----------



## semitope

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *fleetfeather*
> 
> low asic just means more voltage leakage. a low asic chip typically requires more voltage than a high asic chip to produce the same frequency.
> 
> not a huge deal if you have a bios capable of pushing voltage to high levels anyway


Think it supposed to mean less leakage but then that means it needs more volts to get to a certain frequency but uses less current and produces less heat. So low asic a good and bad maybe. According to the links. I hated electronics.

Makes sense for these chips to have low.


----------



## Matt-Matt

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *semitope*
> 
> Think it supposed to mean less leakage but then that means it needs more volts to get to a certain frequency but uses less current and produces less heat. So low asic a good and bad maybe. According to the links. I hated electronics.
> 
> Makes sense for these chips to have low.


I've always reffered to the ASIC as;

High Asic = Low leakage, needs less voltage for the same clocks but won't clock as high (supposedly)
Low Asic = Higher voltage, needs more voltage for the same clocks but will potentially clock higher if it can be cooled (supposedly)


----------



## Azefore

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Slomo4shO*
> 
> You do realize that the GTX 580 launched at $500.


I do but factoring in inflation rates (which I believe most people forget about)? To be within $50 of that price that was back in 2010 is good to me, after all, today's money isn't worth as much as yesterdays.

It's not so different when you look back at the 8800 Ultra/GTX/GTS320 lineup.

I'd put these cards at the middle of the high range as well, they're not mid range, not by a long shot, that's why they're replacing the 780/ti lineup which was high end.


----------



## fleetfeather

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *semitope*
> 
> Think it supposed to mean less leakage but then that means it needs more volts to get to a certain frequency but uses less current and produces less heat. So low asic a good and bad maybe. According to the links. I hated electronics.
> 
> Makes sense for these chips to have low.


Hmmm, my understanding falls in line with Matt-Matt's response







I could be wrong though


----------



## Matt-Matt

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *fleetfeather*
> 
> Hmmm, my understanding falls in line with Matt-Matt's response
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I could be wrong though


The thing is that I've never seen anyone proove it? It's just what GPU-Z says and the general consensus around ASIC's.

You can't say that "my card has got 90% ASIC therefore mine will clock less then yours with a ASIC of 75% on the stock coolers. I've seen cards with low ASIC's do high overclocks, and I've seen cards with high ASIC's do bad.

It's still all about the silicon lottery, how well the silicon takes the extra voltage essentially. All that ASIC definitely does mean is that if it's lower it has a higher stock voltage but it could overclock +100MHz on that nobody knows until it's been done.


----------



## Accuracy158

I'm thinking about grabbing a pair of 970s myself. I'm curious as to how well the ASUS Strix's overclocks compare to the competition (when it it only uses a single 8 pin for power). Honestly I would like to see a card with reference cooling + back plate.

The ACX card looks a little loud when compared to the other cards and doesn't look as visually appealing as the 780 ACX. The red on the MSI does not match my black / white / gun metal system.


----------



## FlyingSolo

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TopicClocker*
> 
> I think I'm gonna go with the Fractal Design Node 804 later, I really like that case and the G1 Gaming should fit.
> From their website:


Looks like the G1 will fit in my HTPC case after am done with this card its a node 304.


----------



## juano

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ikomiko*
> 
> Thanks for the reply:
> 
> When you look at the EVGA Producs site you can see that the ACX 2.0 has got 6+8 pin connectors:
> 
> http://www.evga.com/Products/Product.aspx?pn=04G-P4-2972-KR
> 
> the superclocked, too:
> http://www.evga.com/Products/Product.aspx?pn=04G-P4-2974-KR
> 
> only the ACX 2.0 FTW has got 6+6:
> http://www.evga.com/Products/Product.aspx?pn=04G-P4-2978-KR
> 
> Strange...
> 
> And a good cooler isn't for me that important, becuase iam going to buy a 760 watercooler for it.


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ikomiko*
> 
> Hi guys. It seems that the long PCB's performing very well. Iam looking for the EVGA's, because it look like they have exactly the same pcb as the EVGA gtx760 reference which works with the reference gtx760 watercoolers like "Alphacool NexXxoS NVXP Nvidia GTX760 ".
> 
> How is the EVGA perfoming? Should i wait for an acx2, because of the 8+6 power connector? Do all the long EVGA GTX970 Models have the same layout like this?
> 
> EVGA GeForce GTX 970 SC ACX2:
> 
> 
> Herer the EVGA Geforce GTX 760 SC:


i've noticed the different 6+8 and 6+6 pin on different cards, but can find out what any of them actually come with. Responses to questions to EVGA, the pictures on their site, and pictures of cards sent to reviewers show different amount of pins and phases for the same card (not mixing up ACX 2.0 vs 1.0 either). I wish EVGA would decide what card they are actually selling and then take pictures of that for their website and give that card to reviewers. There's no way to know what you'll actually get purchasing a 970 from EVGA currently.

For what it's worth the response I got from EVGA was that all of their 970s use 6+6pin, so I would assume that after sending out cards to some reviewers and taking pictures for their site, they removed a power phase and switched to 6+6pin from 6+8pin.


----------



## Gerbacio

ughhh where can i get a Gigabyte model a MSI model or preferably the EVGA FTW!!!!

its driving me crazy!!!!!

im rocking a GTX 460 ARGHHHHHHH


----------



## CaptainZombie

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *FlyingSolo*
> 
> Looks like the G1 will fit in my HTPC case after am done with this card its a node 304.


Solo, which case are you putting the G1 in? The Node 304 is a pretty nice case, surprised FD hasn't updated it since it came out in 2011.


----------



## FlyingSolo

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *CaptainZombie*
> 
> Solo, which case are you putting the G1 in? The Node 304 is a pretty nice case, surprised FD hasn't updated it since it came out in 2011.


Am putting it in a Parvum S2.0 case. That's the sig rig i have up


----------



## kkit0410

Wow, Got my Gigabyte 970 at 1st day and I couldn't find this thread before lol.





Noob Overclocking question:

Will it causes damage if I increase the power limit to 110%? Only the increase the temperature?
without the power limit, I can only get to +135mhz... It is totally enough for 1080p gaming


----------



## CaptainZombie

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *FlyingSolo*
> 
> Anyone think you can fit a G10 bracket on the card
> Am putting it in a Parvum S2.0 case. That's the sig rig i have up


That's a good looking case. I am still debating on which direction to go with the card since the EVGA is not up to snuff and might require a case change on my end.


----------



## fleetfeather

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kkit0410*
> 
> Does it harm when i increase the power limit to 110%? Only the increase the temperature?
> without the power limit, I can only get to +135mhz... It is totally enough for 1080p gaming


Doesn't harm it, just allows it to suck up more power on demand. Increase the voltage slider to max, along with the power limit and temp limit sliders. After that, you should be able to increase the frequency beyond +135


----------



## subyman

I'm going to buy another 970 for SLI. Kind of wish I went with the MSI, but it was OOS everywhere. Now to find a g-sync 4k monitor.


----------



## subyman

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *fleetfeather*
> 
> Doesn't harm it, just allows it to suck up more power on demand. Increase the voltage slider to max, along with the power limit and temp limit sliders. After that, you should be able to increase the frequency beyond +135


I was able to get up to +150mhz before it crapped out on Firestrike with voltage and power limit increased. What are people getting on their memory?


----------



## FlyingSolo

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *CaptainZombie*
> 
> That's a good looking case. I am still debating on which direction to go with the card since the EVGA is not up to snuff and might require a case change on my end.


Go with a Gigabyte or MSI but then you will have to buy another case tho. I should have my card on Tuesday if you can hold out till then i'll let you know how this card is


----------



## ED77

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Gerbacio*
> 
> ughhh where can i get a Gigabyte model a MSI model or preferably the EVGA FTW!!!!
> 
> its driving me crazy!!!!!
> 
> im rocking a GTX 460 ARGHHHHHHH


I have no sympathy for you since I'm typing this on an old Toshiba laptop with a GT300M... you know how hard it is to play BF3/BF4 on this thing? I do!! hahahaha sold my old rig to build a new one and it's been 3 months like this.

Newegg has the Zotac in stock as I type but I'm resisting that one to go either the MSI or the Gigabyte. Not enough info on the FTW yet... if they improve the hardware side of it when compared to the other EVGA 970s I might change my mind.


----------



## kkit0410

When i check the store, they only have Zotac , inno3d, Galax, Gigabyte available.
I heard Inno3d and Galaxy long time ago (the age of 6600? or fx5200?). I can't find any review of them, they are not good now?

I asked the same question on other forum and people are ignoring me, people can't understand my Engrish?


----------



## FlyingSolo

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kkit0410*
> 
> When i check the store, they only have Zotac , inno3d, Galax, Gigabyte available.
> I heard Inno3d and Galaxy long time ago (the age of 6600? or fx5200?). I can't find any review of them, they are not good now?
> 
> I asked the same question on other forum and people is Ignoring me, people can't understand my Engrish?


Let me get this straight. You can only find Zotac , inno3d, Galax cards at the moment right. If you can find a MSI GTX 970 GAMING Twin Frozr 5 or Gigabyte GTX 970 G1 GAMING get these cards. But make sure they will fit in your case. They are the best ones i think so far.


----------



## kkit0410

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *FlyingSolo*
> 
> Let me get this straight. You can only find Zotac , inno3d, Galax cards at the moment right. If you can find a MSI GTX 970 GAMING Twin Frozr 5 or Gigabyte GTX 970 G1 GAMING get these cards. But make sure they will fit in your case. They are the best ones i think so far.


Thankyou. I already got my card which is Gigabyte.

I just curious about other brand..

Galax is doing crazy marketing in Hong Kong right now... Overclocking event and spamming Ads on some small store's Facebook page


----------



## ironhide138

Anyone have the Asus Strix yet? how is it?


----------



## Feild Scarecrow

Anyone know the approximate gains from going from a normal Zotac to a G1 Gaming? Do people think you will be able to squeeze 10% more out of the card with the better cooler?


----------



## subyman

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Feild Scarecrow*
> 
> Anyone know the approximate gains from going from a normal Zotac to a G1 Gaming? Do people think you will be able to squeeze 10% more out of the card with the better cooler?


Cooler matters, but not that much. The variability in getting a good overclocking chip matters more than the difference in the air coolers. All are pretty good. A few degrees C here and there, but not enough to get close to a 10% difference by the offered coolers alone.


----------



## FlyingSolo

Can someone let me know if the msi dimensions 269x141x35 mm include the heatpipes


----------



## Razzaa

Do i get a Sig at least?

http://www.techpowerup.com/gpuz/details.php?id=bkady


----------



## Razzaa

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Feild Scarecrow*
> 
> Anyone know the approximate gains from going from a normal Zotac to a G1 Gaming? Do people think you will be able to squeeze 10% more out of the card with the better cooler?


It wont matter in terms of overclocking. I got a cheap Zotac and I am keeping up with MSI, Gigabyte and Asus cards in Firestrike and Skydiver. I score around 13,000 for a graphics score in Firestrike. All depends on the lottery.......


----------



## Spud387

I pre-ordered my ASUS Strix 970 the other day. Here is how I went about my decision.

Options were (Canadian prices/availability):

ASUS Strix 970 - $380
EVGA 970 SC ACX1.0 - $385
MSI Gaming 970 - $410
How I went about my decision:

EVGA
I love EVGA and their support. I was hoping to get an EVGA card, but based on reviews I am not to pleased with it. Multiple reviewers claim it is quite noisy for a supposedly quiet cooler and this is from reviews with the new ACX2.0 cooler. Stores only have the ACX1.0 coller model in stock. Also, bit-tech.net did a review of the card and noticed electrical noise and poor placement of the cooler.

MSI
This seems to be one of the better 970's out there. great out of the box OC with ability to go higher, good design and cooling solution. I have never owned MSI before and I'll admit some personal preference came into play, but here is why I still did not purchase it. In Canada, it was the most expensive of the 3. It did not have a backplate which lost it some style points, but more importantly did not protect the electronics on the back. Its a great card, but is priced to match.

ASUS
One of the lower overclocks out of the box, but is priced the lowest. Reviews have been favorable and give it credit for being very quiet and using quality components. Cannot hit a high overclock like the MSI, but was shown to be able to OC to the same as the EVGA. Based on price/performance and the fact that it is a quality made card with a metal cooler housing, backplate included, no electronic noise and good performance I went with this one.

It was a close decision with all 3 and I don't think you can really go wrong with any of them.

My unique scenario is I am replacing my GTX 680 2GB 2-way SLI config with one 970. Will I lose some power? yes, but I won't have to deal with the headache of SLI (doesn't like BF4 on my PC in Win8.1) and I get more PSU power availble to OC my CPU as the 680's with my system were cutting my power consumption closer than I'd like.


----------



## semitope

Does the Asus really overclock less? People aren't hitting thermal limits. Would be power limits?


----------



## Spud387

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *semitope*
> 
> Does the Asus really overclock less? People aren't hitting thermal limits. Would be power limits?


Based on a couple reviews I've seen it couldn't hit as high of an overclock as the MSI card. Also, the ASUS only has a 8-pin connector so yes power could be a limiting factor


----------



## Atzenkeeper500

I looking for an other User that have 2 GTX 970 oder 2 GTX 980 allready. When SLI is enabled I can´t see the DSR-Option in the Driver Settings. With no activated SLI the DSR ist vissible. Can anybody recheck this please? I am using the 344.16 Driver


----------



## 1508AD

Would love to see some 970 SLI firestrike scores. Surely it should do 20000 or above.


----------



## bobsaget

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Accuracy158*
> 
> I'm thinking about grabbing a pair of 970s myself. I'm curious as to how well the ASUS Strix's overclocks compare to the competition (when it it only uses a single 8 pin for power). Honestly I would like to see a card with reference cooling + back plate.
> 
> The ACX card looks a little loud when compared to the other cards and doesn't look as visually appealing as the 780 ACX. The red on the MSI does not match my black / white / gun metal system.


you're not alone http://forums.evga.com/Evga-970-Titan-Reference-Cooler-m2218173.aspx


----------



## FlyingSolo

Anyone who has a msi card can you please measure the height up to the heat pipes


----------



## willibj

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Razzaa*
> 
> It wont matter in terms of overclocking. I got a cheap Zotac and I am keeping up with MSI, Gigabyte and Asus cards in Firestrike and Skydiver. I score around 13,000 for a graphics score in Firestrike. All depends on the lottery.......


Razzaa ... you got the Zotac GTX970 (standard)? The small form-factor ready one? That's the card I'm eyeing off right now (and can pull the trigger on one locally too, for a decent price when you factor the typical import sales on it) as it's the only model which can fit in my case currently available. I don't want to do so without hearing some user accounts and seeing some reviews however.

How are the temps, noise, overclocks etc, including ambient temps.

I would much appreciate your insight. Cheers


----------



## Cakewalk_S

Could someone be so kind to measure the width and length of this area for me on the EVGA GTX 970 SC ACX? I'm looking to get this card and I saw the VRM cooling is built in with the cooler, since I'll be on water cooling, I'll need a new VRM cooler. Ebay has some elcheapo coolers and I just need to know the size of this area. Width is the biggest issue... I can cut the length of a cooler no problem...


----------



## ikomiko

The length should be exactly the same like the the "gtx670/gtx760" reference.

http://www.overclock.net/t/1514327/760-reference-waterblock-for-evga-gtx-970-models


----------



## Cakewalk_S

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ikomiko*
> 
> The length should be exactly the same like the the "gtx670/gtx760" reference.
> 
> http://www.overclock.net/t/1514327/760-reference-waterblock-for-evga-gtx-970-models


I'm doing the aio mod to it so full block doesn't matter. I need the actual dimensions so I can put a heatsink on it for air cooling the vrm. I've got 2 70mm fans on a bracket for cooling the vrm and memory, worked perfect for the 670 and should do the same for the 970...


----------



## TopicClocker

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *semitope*
> 
> People still think these cards are mid-range? They are higher end cards. Mid range is sub 300 (760 etc.) those TIs and titans some love so much are just way-up-there-priced-to-make-you-bleed -you-must-be-crazy-to-be-looking-at-them cards. Based on performance alone you can't call these mid range really and the price doesn't make them mid. 980 isn't well price. THe pricing is contradictory I think. One is good value (really good value if it were on the 300 mark), the other is usual nvidia.
> 
> Mid range used to be really good value cards like the 4870 etc back in the day I think. Then they shifted things around got the mid range to be over 300 and sold high for more. This goes back to putting high end kinda affordable. The performance is definitely not mid range to me.
> 
> What would the 960 be then if these are mid range? What would the cards below the 960 be? Like, what is the 750ti? Crap-range? entry, lower mid, upper mid, high, enthusiast. no?


Wasn't the 4850 and 4870 high-end?
But priced damn good?


----------



## Jure-Kure

http://www.eteknix.com/evga-gtx-970-feature-manufacturing-defect/

Is this bad?


----------



## MrTOOSHORT

Titan-Z is highend, $500- $2000 is midrange, under $500 is low end.


----------



## kkit0410

My Gigabyte 970 have low ASIC score at 67.1%.

I did increase my volt and power limit but i am unable to get +150mhz..

Seem like i got a bad card







Does motherboard matter? I got H77 Pro-4M


----------



## InfoWarrior

I really wanna OC these things but my mATX setup is making it hard right now. Despite my bottom card never passing 60°, my top card throttles at the 80° threshold I have set in Afterburner at stock settings. Heres a Pic:



Take a look at my mobo and let me know if its possible to move my bottom card down to the 4x slot to create some breathing room between the cards. Would I notice any performance decrease if this were possible? Any help has got reps comin.

Heres a pic of my mobo:


----------



## GamingWiidesire

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kkit0410*
> 
> My Gigabyte 970 have low ASIC score at 67.1%.
> 
> I did increase my volt and power limit but i am unable to get +150mhz..
> 
> Seem like i got a bad card
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Does motherboard matter? I got H77 Pro-4M


My ASIC is 65,2% (Gigabyte GTX 970)


----------



## OryxCallotis

Hope this is the right place to ask. I'm looking to upgrade my old GTX560 with a 970, would my PSU be able to support it or not?

Currently using;


Corsair TX650 80+ Bronze CMPSU-650TX (http://www.corsair.com/en-gb/tx650w).
i5-4670k Intel CPU.
Gigabyte Z87-HD3 Motherboard


----------



## GoldenTiger

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *FlyingSolo*
> 
> Anyone who has a msi card can you please measure the height up to the heat pipes


That would rock if someone could, best I can tell is I'll have 5mm of room to spare if I keep my rubber-screws (5mm extended out) case fan (25mm thickness) on the side panel when using the MSI cards (reviews claim it is 140mm tall).

If someone could measure how far, on the MSI GTX 970 Gaming card, how far from the PCI-E bracket tab (the part where it screws onto your case) the card extends outward with the heatpipes/shroud height-wise I would be very grateful. Hoping to be able to keep that side panel fan for my SLI pair coming in.


----------



## Pelinox

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *InfoWarrior*
> 
> Snip


Not possible


----------



## GoldenTiger

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *OryxCallotis*
> 
> Hope this is the right place to ask. I'm looking to upgrade my old GTX560 with a 970, would my PSU be able to support it or not?
> 
> Currently using;
> 
> 
> Corsair TX650 80+ Bronze CMPSU-650TX (http://www.corsair.com/en-gb/tx650w).
> i5-4670k Intel CPU.
> Gigabyte Z87-HD3 Motherboard


More than easily, you could run two of them overclocked to the moon







.


----------



## InfoWarrior

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *OryxCallotis*
> 
> Hope this is the right place to ask. I'm looking to upgrade my old GTX560 with a 970, would my PSU be able to support it or not?
> 
> Currently using;
> 
> 
> Corsair TX650 80+ Bronze CMPSU-650TX (http://www.corsair.com/en-gb/tx650w).
> i5-4670k Intel CPU.
> Gigabyte Z87-HD3 Motherboard


Yes


----------



## GoldenTiger

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *InfoWarrior*
> 
> I really wanna OC these things but my mATX setup is making it hard right now. Despite my bottom card never passing 60°, my top card throttles at the 80° threshold I have set in Afterburner at stock settings. Heres a Pic:
> 
> 
> 
> Take a look at my mobo and let me know if its possible to move my bottom card down to the 4x slot to create some breathing room between the cards. Would I notice any performance decrease if this were possible? Any help has got reps comin.
> 
> Heres a pic of my mobo:


Possible but you would need to cut a slit in the end of the PCI-E x4 slot going horizontally (so the card can go through it). You'd lose a negligible amount of performance (under 1-2%) if the slot is a 3.0 spec one. You can google about fitting x16 cards in x8 slots or x4 slots and find info on this but it would void your motherboard's warranty obviously since you're physically modifying it. PCI-E slots beyond the x1 slot are just extra data lanes for the rest of the contacts. It would be a pretty rough setup though.... I'd recommend a side panel fan if your case allows for it







, anything to create some breathing room. The MSI cards are under 2 slots tall and would work better in a space-constricted setup like that for sure as they'd have a little more breathing room naturally.

EDIT: The best option would be to get a motherboard with the extra spacing, of course, but that's a much bigger project and expense







. In lieu of that getting a side panel fan on there somehow would help a lot.


----------



## InfoWarrior

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *GoldenTiger*
> 
> Possible but you would need to cut a slit in the end of the PCI-E x4 slot going horizontally (so the card can go through it). You'd lose a negligible amount of performance (under 1-2%) if the slot is a 3.0 spec one. You can google about fitting x16 cards in x8 slots or x4 slots and find info on this but it would void your motherboard's warranty obviously since you're physically modifying it. PCI-E slots beyond the x1 slot are just extra data lanes for the rest of the contacts. It would be a pretty rough setup though.... I'd recommend a side panel fan if your case allows for it
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> , anything to create some breathing room. The MSI cards are under 2 slots tall and would work better in a space-constricted setup like that for sure as they'd have a little more breathing room naturally.
> 
> EDIT: The best option would be to get a motherboard with the extra spacing, of course, but that's a much bigger project and expense
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> . In lieu of that getting a side panel fan on there somehow would help a lot.


Thanks for the help. If you expand the picture and take a close look at the 4x slot, you can see that its already open ended. I should be able to fit my card into it w/o any mods. I just wanna make sure that if I do this and have my card hanging over the edge that it wont end up frying anything.


----------



## GoldenTiger

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *InfoWarrior*
> 
> Thanks for the help. If you expand the picture and take a close look at the 4x slot, you can see that its already open ended. I should be able to fit my card into it w/o any mods. I just wanna make sure that if I do this and have my card hanging over the edge that it wont end up frying anything.


You're right, nice! And no, so long as it isn't touching anything below on the actual motherboard, you are good to go! To play it completely safe I would put electrical tape over the end of the card's pci-e area that extends beyond the slot, but electrically it is fully compatible (in the same fashion as x16 slots that are electrical x4, which literally are just plastic and only have the x4 pins like your slot does... all it's missing is the rest of the plastic comparatively







). Then when you pull it eventually you can just remove the tape and it's good to go wherever it wants to end up







.

EDIT: It does look from asus' site that your motherboard's x4 slot is 2.0, so you WILL lose a tad of performance on that card in doing this, however... the most you'll lose between the pair is around 2-3% in the worst case scenario. It'll be well worth it and more than made up for by the temps and overclocking you'll gain







.


----------



## civerol

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Atzenkeeper500*
> 
> I looking for an other User that have 2 GTX 970 oder 2 GTX 980 allready. When SLI is enabled I can´t see the DSR-Option in the Driver Settings. With no activated SLI the DSR ist vissible. Can anybody recheck this please? I am using the 344.16 Driver


Someone the same bug ? It would be a no go to not have DSR if you enabled Sli...


----------



## FlyingSolo

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *GoldenTiger*
> 
> That would rock if someone could, best I can tell is I'll have 5mm of room to spare if I keep my rubber-screws (5mm extended out) case fan (25mm thickness) on the side panel when using the MSI cards (reviews claim it is 140mm tall).
> 
> If someone could measure how far, on the MSI GTX 970 Gaming card, how far from the PCI-E bracket tab (the part where it screws onto your case) the card extends outward with the heatpipes/shroud height-wise I would be very grateful. Hoping to be able to keep that side panel fan for my SLI pair coming in.


I was was going back and forth with MSI or Gigabyte. But my order of the Gigabyte has been shipped. Should have it tomorrow.


----------



## subyman

Just a heads up, found out that MSI's GTX 970 4GD5T OC model uses HDMI 1.4 instead of HDMI 2.0. EVGA says they use HDMI 2.0 on their cards. Better double check if you plan to go 4k in the future.

Update: According to MSI's website, all 9XX cards they make, including the 980, use HDMI 1.4a.


----------



## tsm106

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *subyman*
> 
> Just a heads up, found out that MSI's GTX 970 4GD5T OC model uses HDMI 1.4 instead of HDMI 2.0. EVGA says they use HDMI 2.0 on their cards. Better double check if you plan to go 4k in the future.
> 
> Update: According to MSI's website, all 9XX cards they make, including the 980, use HDMI 1.4a.


Wow, that is lame. Just checked the Zotac I ordered, it's not 2.0. Going to have to refuse it then! Man that is lame.


----------



## FlyingSolo

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *subyman*
> 
> Just a heads up, found out that MSI's GTX 970 4GD5T OC model uses HDMI 1.4 instead of HDMI 2.0. EVGA says they use HDMI 2.0 on their cards. Better double check if you plan to go 4k in the future.
> 
> Update: According to MSI's website, all 9XX cards they make, including the 980, use HDMI 1.4a.


What about the GTX 970 GAMING 4G


----------



## subyman

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *tsm106*
> 
> Wow, that is lame. Just checked the Zotac I ordered, it's not 2.0. Man that is lame.


Yup, luck of the draw for me. I didn't check before I bought but ended up getting HDMI 2.0. That was one of the selling features that Nvidia touted, so I'm surprised manufacturers were able to swap that out.


----------



## Arizonian

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *subyman*
> 
> Just a heads up, found out that MSI's GTX 970 4GD5T OC model uses HDMI 1.4 instead of HDMI 2.0. EVGA says they use HDMI 2.0 on their cards. Better double check if you plan to go 4k in the future.
> 
> Update: According to MSI's website, all 9XX cards they make, including the 980, use HDMI 1.4a.


Thanks for sharing that, that could be huge for some people!

I assumed everything would be HDMI 2.0 in this new generation.


----------



## tsm106

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *subyman*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *tsm106*
> 
> Wow, that is lame. Just checked the Zotac I ordered, it's not 2.0. Man that is lame.
> 
> 
> 
> Yup, luck of the draw for me. I didn't check before I bought but ended up getting HDMI 2.0. That was one of the selling features that Nvidia touted, so I'm surprised manufacturers were able to swap that out.
Click to expand...

I think it's because Nvidia did not force the reference design on the 970s.


----------



## subyman

Surprisingly, even the MSI reference GTX 980 says it has HDMI 1.4a. I'm wondering if MSI's website has a typo, surely they couldn't change out the HDMI ports on the reference card.


----------



## FlyingSolo

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *tsm106*
> 
> I think it's because Nvidia did not force the reference design on the 970s.


I really wanted the reference design. I would have gladly paid more for it.


----------



## tsm106

Yea, me too. I ordered an Evga but dammit no stock now. What to do with the Zotac till then...


----------



## FlyingSolo

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *tsm106*
> 
> Yea, me too. I ordered an Evga but dammit no stock now. What to do with the Zotac till then...


Send the Zotac back and get your refund while you wait for your other card. Since that one does not have HDMI 2.0


----------



## semitope

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *subyman*
> 
> Just a heads up, found out that MSI's GTX 970 4GD5T OC model uses HDMI 1.4 instead of HDMI 2.0. EVGA says they use HDMI 2.0 on their cards. Better double check if you plan to go 4k in the future.
> 
> Update: According to MSI's website, all 9XX cards they make, including the 980, use HDMI 1.4a.


I saw this while checking out MSI's site and was wondering what was going on. Never bothered looking into it much.

Asus site says the strix 970 is 2.0. Just another check mark for me in choosing one.


----------



## Accuracy158

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *bobsaget*
> 
> you're not alone http://forums.evga.com/Evga-970-Titan-Reference-Cooler-m2218173.aspx


I was one of the people posting in that thread.


----------



## shilka

What version of HDMI does the Gigabyte Windforce use?, just looked at their website and they dont say anything about which version of HDMI.


----------



## FlyingSolo

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *shilka*
> 
> What version of HDMI does the Gigabyte Windforce use?, just looked at their website and they dont say anything about which version of HDMI.


On here it says its HDMI 2.0 scroll down

http://www.tomshardware.com/reviews/nvidia-geforce-gtx-980-970-maxwell,3941-5.html


----------



## Micko

At this point in time, HDMI 1.4 output would be a dealbreaker for some people, including me.

Check out this KitGuru review of MSI GTX 970.
Quote:


> The MSI GTX970 Gaming 4G has two DVI connectors on the back (DVI-D and DVI-I), and a full sized HDMI 2.0 and DisplayPort. This HDMI port will handle 4K resolutions at up to 60hz.


And in the comments section, an interesting answer was given regarding MSI mentioning HDMI 1.4 on their website.


----------



## shilka

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *FlyingSolo*
> 
> On here it says its HDMI 2.0 scroll down
> 
> http://www.tomshardware.com/reviews/nvidia-geforce-gtx-980-970-maxwell,3941-5.html


Cool then i dont have to think about picking another card, thanks.


----------



## semitope

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *FlyingSolo*
> 
> On here it says its HDMI 2.0 scroll down
> 
> http://www.tomshardware.com/reviews/nvidia-geforce-gtx-980-970-maxwell,3941-5.html


The reviewers may not actually know. They could be going along with the HDMI 2.0 claim of nvidia thinking its universal, like we did

nvm link provided http://www.kitguru.net/components/graphic-cards/zardon/msi-gtx-970-gaming-4g-review/2/

says 1.4a is just card certification. Guess that means its actually 2.0?
Quote:


> Official Certification by the HDMI consortium. The components are 2.0 (NVIDIA spec) just the card itself hasn't passed the certification yet. No issue.


----------



## zaodrze244

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *1508AD*
> 
> Would love to see some 970 SLI firestrike scores. Surely it should do 20000 or above.


link from polish forum.pclab.pl

https://imageshack.com/i/f0mf8UJCp


----------



## FlyingSolo

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *semitope*
> 
> The reviewers may not actually know. They could be going along with the HDMI 2.0 claim of nvidia thinking its universal, like we did


You might be right. But all the reviewers are saying G1 has HDMI 2.0 Am sure at least one of them should know. Well i get my card tomorrow but don't have a 4k display yet or would have known tomorrow.


----------



## tsm106

Zotac advertises hdmi 2.0 on their gpu on all 900 series models, but under the specs it only lists the hdmi as being capable of [email protected] What are they saying exactly? I guess that means I will be opening up the Zotac to check to see what the heck is going on. But I'm not sure how to test doh other than if the option is available under the adapter to screen?

Have [email protected] tv ready, just waiting onthis card, "out for delivery" so it should be only a couple hours. Well, and another for mounting the fullcover.


----------



## FlyingSolo

Hopefully we should know then if the Zotac has HDMI 2.0


----------



## bilbobaghins

my limit


http://www.3dmark.com/3dm/4123519?


----------



## ccRicers

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *tsm106*
> 
> Zotac advertises hdmi 2.0 on their gpu on all 900 series models, but under the specs it only lists the hdmi as being capable of [email protected] What are they saying exactly? I guess that means I will be opening up the Zotac to check to see what the heck is going on. But I'm not sure how to test doh other than if the option is available under the adapter to screen?
> 
> Have [email protected] tv ready, just waiting onthis card, "out for delivery" so it should be only a couple hours. Well, and another for mounting the fullcover.


I would be puzzled by this too. The regular (smaller) 970 is downgraded in terms of display options, with the AMP! series adding two more DisplayPorts and removing one DVI. But all their HDMI ports are stated as 30 hz for 4k. Looks like you'd have no choice but to use the DisplayPorts for full 60hz at 4k, which isn't too bad since you get 3 of them (except for the 970 mentioned above).


----------



## Xarlith

According to official Zotac's brochure theirs GTX 970 has HDMI 2.0 (4K @ 60 Hz) which is inconsistent with the specification listed on their website (4K @ 30 Hz)...

http://www.zotac.com/fileadmin/Redakteure/Products/Pdf/master_zt-90101-10p_gtx-970_v1.3.pdf


----------



## GamingWiidesire

This might be a stupid question, but where in the Nvidia Control panel can I activate MFAA?


----------



## bobaffett

I went and picked mine up at during launch at microcenter, I love this thing!

what do I need to show to get added?


----------



## scotthulbs

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *bilbobaghins*
> 
> my limit
> 
> 
> http://www.3dmark.com/3dm/4123519?


Looks good to me!








What are your actual clocks?


----------



## TopicClocker

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *bobaffett*
> 
> I went and picked mine up at during launch at microcenter, I love this thing!
> 
> what do I need to show to get added?


A picture or GPU-z validation would do, whichever is your choice.









You know what, I completely forgot to add a link to the form!








I'm gonna update the thread when I can.


----------



## tsm106

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *rivaxstorm*
> 
> This might be a stupid question, but where in the Nvidia Control panel can I activate MFAA?


I don't think it's out yet.


----------



## bilbobaghins

here you go


----------



## shremi

Incomming a pair of Gigabyte's and Msi's to replace my 780 classified .... I plan to keep the ones who overclock better in SLI


----------



## ccRicers

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *tsm106*
> 
> I don't think it's out yet.


Can you active Dynamic 4k Resolution already?


----------



## steve210

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *bilbobaghins*
> 
> here you go


is that the msi card


----------



## bilbobaghins

yes it is


----------



## llBadassll

What about Asus STRIX-GTX970 ? Should i chose it over MSI 970 GAMING or Gigabyte 970 G1 ?
i am really stuck here .. what do you think guys ?
which card is gonna give the best air OC possible ?


----------



## bilbobaghins

for me gigabyte







and lucky


----------



## shilka

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *llBadassll*
> 
> What about Asus STRIX-GTX970 ? Should i chose it over MSI 970 GAMING or Gigabyte 970 G1 ?
> i am really stuck here .. what do you think guys ?
> which card is gonna give the best air OC possible ?


Dont know about the MSI but the Gigabyte runs 11c colder but is 11db louder at 40 db Vs 29 db for the Asus, personally i would pick the Gigabyte in fact i am picking up 2 of them as soon as i get paid which is not for another 8 days.


----------



## tsm106

If you plan to do surround with newer panels the G1 has three DP. That is a huge plus for some.


----------



## GamingWiidesire

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *tsm106*
> 
> If you plan to do surround with newer panels the G1 has three DP. That is a huge plus for some.


Main reason why I took the Gigabyte. 2x DVI, 3x Displayport, 1x HDMI 2.0. WOW!


----------



## GoldenTiger

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *subyman*
> 
> Surprisingly, even the MSI reference GTX 980 says it has HDMI 1.4a. I'm wondering if MSI's website has a typo, surely they couldn't change out the HDMI ports on the reference card.


Brent of HardOCP has a query into MSI about this because there are conflicting reports, and it makes no sense they would be 1.4.


----------



## GoldenTiger

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TopicClocker*
> 
> A picture or GPU-z validation would do, whichever is your choice.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You know what, I completely forgot to add a link to the form!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I'm gonna update the thread when I can.


Thanks, been chomping at the bit to put myself on the list







.


----------



## GoldenTiger

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *bilbobaghins*
> 
> here you go
> 
> 
> 
> [*IMG]http://www.overclock.net/content/type/61/id/2183416/[/IMG]
> 
> [*IMG]http://www.overclock.net/content/type/61/id/2183417/[/IMG]


*Awesome! Looks like you're hitting the power limiter which would be hurting performance, too*... a new nvflash that lets us write our custom BIOS files to these cards can NOT come soon enough







! EDIT2: *I can actually see your clocks dipping in the graph during the run there







,* higher volts and power limit would send you to the moon







. Thursday can't come soon enough for my replacement pair of GTX 970 cards







.

EDIT: Doh, meant to edit this into the last post, sorry for the triple guys haha.


----------



## fleetfeather

Based on the notion that these cards have been rushed out (evident in EVGA's cooler issues), it seems realistic to expect HDMI 2.0 ports to exist on the MSI card, which simply haven't been validated above 1.4a due to time constraints.


----------



## BababooeyHTJ

I wonder how much the difference in power limits makes in performance between the 970 and 980.


----------



## tsm106

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *GamingWiidesire*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *tsm106*
> 
> If you plan to do surround with newer panels the G1 has three DP. That is a huge plus for some.
> 
> 
> 
> Main reason why I took the Gigabyte. 2x DVI, 3x Displayport, 1x HDMI 2.0. WOW!
Click to expand...

Yea yea, 3 or more DP is the holy grail of gpu port options.

Woot, Ontrac just dropped off my 970.


----------



## registered user

Does Gigabyte GTX 970 fit into Bitfenix Prodigy? Prodigy should fir GPU's 320mm long and Gigabyte is 312mm but you never know for sure from the given dimensions when it's that close. Or should I get Asus as it's only 280mm long?


----------



## fleetfeather

Pretty sure everyone thinks 3 DP is _nice to have_, but the interpretation of that statement varies









WF3 is simply toooooo looooong for my taste. It's approaching dual GPU length


----------



## ccRicers

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *registered user*
> 
> Does Gigabyte GTX 970 fit into Bitfenix Prodigy? Prodigy should fir GPU's 320mm long and Gigabyte is 312mm but you never know for sure from the given dimensions when it's that close. Or should I get Asus as it's only 280mm long?


If the HD 7990 fits in the Prodigy, so should that card


----------



## registered user

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ccRicers*
> 
> If the HD 7990 fits in the Prodigy, so should that card


HD 7990 is 305mm, so 7mm shorter than Gigabytes 970


----------



## FlyingSolo

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *registered user*
> 
> Does Gigabyte GTX 970 fit into Bitfenix Prodigy? Prodigy should fir GPU's 320mm long and Gigabyte is 312mm but you never know for sure from the given dimensions when it's that close. Or should I get Asus as it's only 280mm long?


I can see that for you tomorrow. I have that case laying around somewhere


----------



## ccRicers

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *registered user*
> 
> HD 7990 is 305mm, so 7mm shorter than Gigabytes 970


Internal dimensions put the Prodigy at being 340mm long, so the Gigabyte 970 could definitely fit. You just won't be able to use a 200mm front fan or rad, that's all.


----------



## delusion87

Tomorrow mine is coming. Oh baby, can't wait to OC it







And finally play new games lol.
It will be an upgrade from 4890









Btw its MSI Gaming 970.
Hopefully it will fit in my CM HAF 922 otherwise gotta wait on Corsair 730t doh


----------



## Gripen90

Ordered them yesterday - came today









http://s783.photobucket.com/user/DarthExia/media/GTX 970s/20140922_151347Custom_zpsd04d3f03.jpg.html
http://s783.photobucket.com/user/DarthExia/media/GTX 970s/IMG_6900Custom_zps00019cd8.jpg.html
http://s783.photobucket.com/user/DarthExia/media/GTX 970s/IMG_6901Custom_zps0751ee79.jpg.html
http://s783.photobucket.com/user/DarthExia/media/GTX 970s/IMG_6902Custom_zpsd8eda29c.jpg.html

http://s783.photobucket.com/user/DarthExia/media/GTX 970s/IMG_6908Custom_zps1fc85f4f.jpg.html
http://s783.photobucket.com/user/DarthExia/media/GTX 970s/IMG_6951Custom_zps486dd651.jpg.html


----------



## TopicClocker

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *fleetfeather*
> 
> Pretty sure everyone thinks 3 DP is _nice to have_, but the interpretation of that statement varies
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> WF3 is simply toooooo looooong for my taste. It's approaching dual GPU length


On the OCUK forums someone compared it to their 670 windforce, it's longer...








I'm gonna need some time to digest the length of the card...

Thankfully it's not as long as the R9 290 Tri-X.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *registered user*
> 
> HD 7990 is 305mm, so 7mm shorter than Gigabytes 970


Tom's Hardware say it's 297mm long.
http://www.tomshardware.com/reviews/nvidia-geforce-gtx-980-970-maxwell,3941-4.html

I'm quite relieved, if it was any longer I don't think I would want it, but holy cow it's long.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Gripen90*
> 
> Ordered them yesterday - came today
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Images
> 
> 
> 
> http://s783.photobucket.com/user/DarthExia/media/GTX 970s/20140922_151347Custom_zpsd04d3f03.jpg.html
> http://s783.photobucket.com/user/DarthExia/media/GTX 970s/IMG_6900Custom_zps00019cd8.jpg.html
> http://s783.photobucket.com/user/DarthExia/media/GTX 970s/IMG_6901Custom_zps0751ee79.jpg.html
> http://s783.photobucket.com/user/DarthExia/media/GTX 970s/IMG_6902Custom_zpsd8eda29c.jpg.html
> 
> http://s783.photobucket.com/user/DarthExia/media/GTX 970s/IMG_6908Custom_zps1fc85f4f.jpg.html
> http://s783.photobucket.com/user/DarthExia/media/GTX 970s/IMG_6951Custom_zps486dd651.jpg.html


Really cool.


----------



## ccRicers

And here I am still waiting on seven-day shipping on the 970 that I ordered last Friday


----------



## FlyingSolo

Damn the Gainwand looks real nice. how is the OC on it.


----------



## Gripen90

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *FlyingSolo*
> 
> Damn the Gainwand looks real nice. how is the OC on it.


I haven't gotten around OC'ing that much today. But right after installing the drivers I threw them up from their stock 1051MHz to 1151MHz to match the Gainward Phantom version. I'll be OC'ing further tomorrow


----------



## FlyingSolo

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TopicClocker*
> 
> On the OCUK forums someone compared it to their 670 windforce, it's longer...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I'm gonna need some time to digest the length of the card...


That's one of the reason i wanted to cancel my one and go with MSI. I shall see tomorrow once i get my card how freaking long it is.


----------



## ikomiko

Whats the difference except the cooler between the EVGA ACX and ACX2?

I read the ACX has only 4 phases and the acx 2 4+2 is that right?


----------



## scotthulbs

How do you guys think a pair of gigabyte g1's would do on a matx board in an air 240? I got the evga blower 970's on the way but I like the looks of the gigabyte. The open air coolers worry me although I should have great air flow in the 240. Thoughts?


----------



## TopicClocker

I've added a link to the Form in the OP!
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *FlyingSolo*
> 
> That's one of the reason i wanted to cancel my one and go with MSI. I shall see tomorrow once i get my card how freaking long it is.


Good luck!
I can't believe the card is so long.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *scotthulbs*
> 
> How do you guys think a pair of gigabyte g1's would do on a matx board in an air 240? I got the evga blower 970's on the way but I like the looks of the gigabyte. The open air coolers worry me although I should have great air flow in the 240. Thoughts?


If you're talking about this case: http://www.corsair.com/en-gb/carbide-series-air-240-high-airflow-micro-atx-and-mini-itx-pc-case
Quote:


> Maximum GPU Length: 290mm


Tom's Hardware say it's 297mm: http://www.tomshardware.com/reviews/nvidia-geforce-gtx-980-970-maxwell,3941-4.html

You might want to research it a bit more though.
I myself was going to get that case but the card might be a tad bit long, I'm really disappointed if it's too long for it.


----------



## FlyingSolo

The card size of the Gigabyte is L=312mm, W=129mm, H=43mm that's coming from there own site


----------



## scotthulbs

There's way more room than that. Should fit even with an h100i in front. I'll have to break out the tape measure when I get home. I remember oc3d's review of the air 240 he measured about 300mm with an h100i in front


----------



## TopicClocker

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *scotthulbs*
> 
> There's way more room than that. Should fit even with an h100i in front. I'll have to break out the tape measure when I get home. I remember oc3d's review of the air 240 he measured about 300mm with an h100i in front


Wow really? I just had a look at that video and I had no idea, thanks!
Definitely getting that case again now!


----------



## YpsiNine

Hi guys, just bought a MSI 970 Gaming. Very happy so far, it replaced an Asus GTX 660.

Here's the best Fire Strike score I've gotten so far:
http://www.3dmark.com/fs/2804159


----------



## Didjo

Hi guys

Anyone know which cooler is better: MSI Gaming or Gigabyte G1 Gaming?

MSI users can comment a little bit about temperatures?

Thanks!


----------



## kckyle

are there any reference blower style cooler? im not a fan of blowing hot air into my case


----------



## Starbomba

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kckyle*
> 
> are there any reference blower style cooler? im not a fan of blowing hot air into my case


EVGA and PNY have some reference blowers:

http://www.amazon.com/dp/B00NI45AMS
http://www.amazon.com/dp/B00NH5ZNWA


----------



## Gripen90

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Gripen90*
> 
> Ordered them yesterday - came today
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> http://s783.photobucket.com/user/DarthExia/media/GTX 970s/20140922_151347Custom_zpsd04d3f03.jpg.html
> http://s783.photobucket.com/user/DarthExia/media/GTX 970s/IMG_6900Custom_zps00019cd8.jpg.html
> http://s783.photobucket.com/user/DarthExia/media/GTX 970s/IMG_6901Custom_zps0751ee79.jpg.html
> http://s783.photobucket.com/user/DarthExia/media/GTX 970s/IMG_6902Custom_zpsd8eda29c.jpg.html
> 
> http://s783.photobucket.com/user/DarthExia/media/GTX 970s/IMG_6908Custom_zps1fc85f4f.jpg.html
> http://s783.photobucket.com/user/DarthExia/media/GTX 970s/IMG_6951Custom_zps486dd651.jpg.html


A few pages back !


----------



## Razzaa

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *willibj*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Razzaa*
> 
> It wont matter in terms of overclocking. I got a cheap Zotac and I am keeping up with MSI, Gigabyte and Asus cards in Firestrike and Skydiver. I score around 13,000 for a graphics score in Firestrike. All depends on the lottery.......
> 
> 
> 
> Razzaa ... you got the Zotac GTX970 (standard)? The small form-factor ready one? That's the card I'm eyeing off right now (and can pull the trigger on one locally too, for a decent price when you factor the typical import sales on it) as it's the only model which can fit in my case currently available. I don't want to do so without hearing some user accounts and seeing some reviews however.
> 
> How are the temps, noise, overclocks etc, including ambient temps.
> 
> I would much appreciate your insight. Cheers
Click to expand...

Temps are good. If i leave the fan on auto it stays silent and hits about 70c. I used Afterburner to create a fan curve and it is still quiet even at 60-70% gan speed. Ambient around 20c. My highest OC is 1300/2050. I hit the wall after that though.


----------



## Starbomba

Does anyone have a PCB shot on any PNY/Gainward card? I want those ones, but i need to see how much the PCB has changed against the "reference" in the Zotac and EVGA models and see if a waterblock can fit it.


----------



## Cakewalk_S

Ah man this is such a hard decision... What card should i get? I really want to stay at the $330-340 range... I gotta go pickup my amazon gift card for the $330 so I get the 4x fuel perks. New gpu and $1 off per gallon... Lol


----------



## Feladis

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Cakewalk_S*
> 
> Ah man this is such a hard decision... What card should i get? I really want to stay at the $330-340 range... I gotta go pickup my amazon gift card for the $330 so I get the 4x fuel perks. New gpu and $1 off per gallon... Lol


I think people are having a hard time because the differences are negligible. I got the Gigabyte model because it has a back plate and the lettering on the side lights up (huge win). *Edit: I don't actually own the one below... Mine are in the mail.*


----------



## psikeiro

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Feladis*
> 
> I think people are having a hard time because the differences are negligible. I got the Gigabyte model because it has a back plate and the lettering on the side lights up (huge win).


Honestly, any sag? I want two of them and it's very hard to decide between the gigabyte model or the asus strix.


----------



## Arizonian

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Cakewalk_S*
> 
> Ah man this is such a hard decision... What card should i get? I really want to stay at the $330-340 range... I gotta go pickup my amazon gift card for the $330 so I get the 4x fuel perks. New gpu and $1 off per gallon... Lol


I've been narrowing it down to two so far.

*ASUS Strix* 6+1 Phase 1-8pin, back plate, confirmed HDMI 2.0 from ASUS web site.
*GIGAGBYTE G1* 6+2 Phase 1 8pin + 1 6pin, back plate, not confirmed on GB website, but does claim in a review it's HDMI 2.0.

I'm skipping EVGA on the 970's - *[eteknix] Possible Design Flaw In EVGA GTX 970?*

The Zotac AMP Extreme was interesting to me until I discovered it's a 3 slot. I'm not done looking things over and see what else might release but going to stay under $370 for each.

Boy this thread has moved today.









That blue LED on the GB matches my theme.


----------



## Didjo

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Feladis*
> 
> I think people are having a hard time because the differences are negligible. I got the Gigabyte model because it has a back plate and the lettering on the side lights up (huge win).


What about the temps with this WindFore?


----------



## HC1994

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Cakewalk_S*
> 
> Ah man this is such a hard decision... What card should i get? I really want to stay at the $330-340 range... I gotta go pickup my amazon gift card for the $330 so I get the 4x fuel perks. New gpu and $1 off per gallon... Lol


You Americans are so spoiled... In Canada we have to adjust to inflation (usually 120%) and if you are in Vancouver or Toronto you pay at least 12% on taxes + no free shipping...:/ as far as I know Newegg charges taxes only on a few state.

I just bought two Gigabyte for 1K CAD... :/


----------



## subyman

Oooh, I want the GIgabyte. Darn this EVGA card I got.


----------



## kkit0410

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Didjo*
> 
> What about the temps with this WindFore?


I got 66 degree at full load with +135mhz (148x-1500mhz)


----------



## Feladis

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Didjo*
> 
> What about the temps with this WindFore?


I don't actually own this so sorry about that. I just snagged the picture from Reddit to show the leds.


----------



## Didjo

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kkit0410*
> 
> I got 66 degree at full load with +135mhz (148x-1500mhz)


good temp.
Fan in auto?

Thks!
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Feladis*
> 
> I don't actually own this so sorry about that. I just snagged the picture from Reddit to show the leds.


No problem.








Nice leds btw.


----------



## kkit0410

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Didjo*
> 
> good temp.
> Fan in auto?
> 
> Thks!
> No problem.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Nice leds btw.


Can't remember. Should be 40degree = minimum fan speed then goes up to 80% fan speed when 70 degree and 100% at 80 degree.

Set with Msi after burner


----------



## JustSomebody

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Feladis*
> 
> I got the Gigabyte model because it has a back plate and the lettering on the side lights up (huge win). ]



Two can play at that game!

Note this phote is not mine.


----------



## Feladis

That is really nice and matches my Red/White scheme better. I just wish it had a back plate.


----------



## DiaSin

Anyone know if the COLOR of the lighting on the Windforce is customizable? I would really like it white like on my current sapphire card.

Edit: Looking at reviews there is no mention of color customization, only animation and brightness. Bummer. I guess I will just turn the LED off when I eventually get my card.


----------



## Azefore

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DiaSin*
> 
> Anyone know if the COLOR of the lighting on the Windforce is customizable? I would really like it white like on my current sapphire card.
> 
> Edit: Looking at reviews there is no mention of color customization, only animation and brightness. Bummer. I guess I will just turn the LED off when I eventually get my card.


Sounds like something you might want to mod if you're up to it, the stock 7xx reference coolers were able to get their green changed out pretty easily.


----------



## desmopilot

Was debating between the ASUS STRIX and the MSI TwinFrozr V, though it really sounds like you can't go wrong with either. Ended up ordering an ASUS STRIX as it's $379CDN vs $419CDN for the MSI. Hopefully getting it soon!


----------



## Jure-Kure

I will order today but can t decide Evga or MSi


----------



## bobsaget

Don't buy EVGA unless you want the one with the blower style cooler. Issues have been reported with this card. Get the MSi (or the Gigabyte but it was none of your choice) IMO.


----------



## revro

is gtx 970 as powerfull as 780, even at 1440p?


----------



## kkit0410

Yes, OCed 970 can get close to 980 stock...


----------



## Jurge92

I'm thinking if choosing the MSI as well. Either that or Gigabyte, tough I don't like its look. And it's more expensive...

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## tsm106

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *tsm106*
> 
> Zotac advertises hdmi 2.0 on their gpu on all 900 series models, but under the specs it only lists the hdmi as being capable of [email protected] What are they saying exactly? I guess that means I will be opening up the Zotac to check to see what the heck is going on. But I'm not sure how to test doh other than if the option is available under the adapter to screen?
> 
> Have [email protected] tv ready, just waiting onthis card, "out for delivery" so it should be only a couple hours. Well, and another for mounting the fullcover.


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *FlyingSolo*
> 
> Hopefully we should know then if the Zotac has HDMI 2.0


I installed the card and am able to select 60hz for refresh at 2160P. Score!


----------



## revro

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kkit0410*
> 
> Yes, OCed 970 can get close to 980 stock...


well here i see its 42 vs 40fps of stock 780, i guess my windforce 780 is about 44fps
http://www.guru3d.com/articles_pages/gigabyte_geforce_gtx_970_g1_gaming_review,17.html


----------



## uaedroid

Anyone has two Gigabyte 970 on SLI? I am curious to know the temps of both cards in SLI. Thanks.


----------



## HiTechPixel

Anyone know if the Asus Strix 970 supports custom fan curves?


----------



## rv8000

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *HiTechPixel*
> 
> Anyone know if the Asus Strix 970 supports custom fan curves?


Almost every card should be adjustable in afterburner based on the nature of most gpu fans. At the very least I'm sure ASUS had made sure gputweak allows you to set a fan curve. Should be a non-issue.

Side note; this is gonna be a great week! Card should come in a friday and my source 340 comes in today wahoo, lots of new toys


----------



## revro

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *uaedroid*
> 
> Anyone has two Gigabyte 970 on SLI? I am curious to know the temps of both cards in SLI. Thanks.


depends on case and how many fans you have. something like my rig should not have problem, others who knows


----------



## HiTechPixel

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *rv8000*
> 
> Almost every card should be adjustable in afterburner based on the nature of most gpu fans. At the very least I'm sure ASUS had made sure gputweak allows you to set a fan curve. Should be a non-issue.


Sure hope so. I don't like that the fan doesn't spin until it gets to a certain temperature. I like to keep my stuff cool at all times and have an aggressive fan curve.


----------



## Cakewalk_S

I might have to get the EVGA GTX 970 SC2... I only have a set of 2 6 pin power cables for my modular psu.... maybe I can buy the male plugs then switch out the wires...that's the thing holding me back from the strix...that and the name...strixxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## delusion87

A M A G A D.
I are soooo excited


----------



## Rickles

Feels good to finally buy a card on launch day again!!!


----------



## Atzenkeeper500

I have 2 GTX 970 and I only can see the DSR Option in Driver Settings if the SLI is not activated. With SLI activated, the DSR Option is not in the Driver Settings. Can someone recheck it?

I will receive 2 GTX 970 from Gigabyte on the next 2 Days and will write my impressions. I received 2 Inno3D Cards on Saturday but I send them back - too noisy and no good clockers. I had Gigabyte GTX 780 and 670 and like the cooler typ


----------



## Jure-Kure

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *delusion87*
> 
> 
> A M A G A D.
> I are soooo excited


I order this card today


----------



## Daveros

Anyone else having troubles installing 344.11 drivers with a Gigabyte G1 Gaming GTX 970? I am having no luck. They'll "install" but they won't, and I'll get stuck in a loop of GeForce Experience trying to "install" them again.

344.16 seem to be ok, but has its own problems, namely context menu issues causing explorer to crash, and a crash to desktop during Sniper Elite 3 and Firestrike (perhaps unrelated, unsure).

I did the drastic thing and re-installed Windows (8.1) from scratch, and it made no ends, same thing. Card seems fine, just driver issues?


----------



## TopicClocker

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Feladis*
> 
> I think people are having a hard time because the differences are negligible. I got the Gigabyte model because it has a back plate and the lettering on the side lights up (huge win). *Edit: I don't actually own the one below... Mine are in the mail.*


I love that on the Windforce!

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *JustSomebody*
> 
> 
> Two can play at that game!
> 
> Note this phote is not mine.


Lovely!


----------



## YpsiNine

Anyone know if the GPU-z team is usually this slow with updating their software after a big GPU launch like we just had with 970/980?


----------



## Gregory14

Card uses less power and is friggin awsome! Windforce FTW!


----------



## Rickles

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Xaurus*
> 
> Anyone know if the GPU-z team is usually this slow with updating their software after a big GPU launch like we just had with 970/980?


Not sure, I am generally about 6-8 months slower at updating then they are.


----------



## Arturo.Zise

So just installed my new MSI 970 Gaming and I'm so freaking happy!!!

Card is faster, smaller, cooler and quieter than my 290 Tri-X I replaced it with. Haven't fully got the chance to mess with it yet but a quick and dirty OC session with Valley got me a *max boost of 1552mhz stable*. Anything higher and the card just stops and resets to stock clocks. Even with my room temps at 27c it didn't go over 70c. Fans never went past 58% on auto, and I couldn't even hear it over my rad and case fans. Love the cool lit up logo too

Just put some custom DSR downsampling resolutions in the Nvidia control panel, so time to play some games and see what she can do


----------



## Daveros

quick overclock @ 1529 core, and I mean very quick. This thing is going to fly with a bit of tuning and patience.


----------



## PeterPiper

Was thinking to go with EVGA , but the flashy MSI lights got me, so got myself a gtx gaming off amazon, waiting for stock now... anyone knows hows the availability for these ? I'm drooling here


----------



## bce22

Just bought 2 of the $329 Zotac 970s that are available on Newegg. Would have picked up a more OC-centered model if it was available but I bet they'll be fine for me. Replacing 2 gtx 680s.

I'll post details and pics when they arrive and I have a chance to OC them.


----------



## master0068

Hey there,

Sorry if I'm late to the game on this, and it's been specified before, but could you provide more information on the EVGA Geforce GTX 970 "Cooler issue"?

I was actually looking at purchasing either a EVGA GTX 970 reference or one of the custom coolers (ACX), so I'd be interested in knowing more.

Additionally if it has been acknowledged by EVGA and if they are recalling/rectifying the issue (and if there's a specific Serial # range to avoid).

Thanks,


----------



## LOKI23NY

Leaning towards returning or selling the EVGA 970 SC ACX 1.0 I ordered. Seems that out of the different sku's EVGA released, two use the reference pcb design and the rest are custom. BUT there are also differences between the custom pcb's.

For me all that means is that it could be a huge gamble waiting to see exactly which sku's will get full block support and which won't.

Really my own fault for deciding to try and get one right at launch. I had checked all the specs out and only saw a difference in clock speeds, I shouldn't have assumed the cards would have the same pcb.


----------



## TopicClocker

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *master0068*
> 
> Hey there,
> 
> Sorry if I'm late to the game on this, and it's been specified before, but could you provide more information on the EVGA Geforce GTX 970 "Cooler issue"?
> 
> I was actually looking at purchasing either a EVGA GTX 970 reference or one of the custom coolers (ACX), so I'd be interested in knowing more.
> 
> Additionally if it has been acknowledged by EVGA and if they are recalling/rectifying the issue (and if there's a specific Serial # range to avoid).
> 
> Thanks,


Here you go:
http://www.eteknix.com/evga-gtx-970-feature-manufacturing-defect/
http://www.eteknix.com/evga-respond-possible-design-flaw-gtx-970-acx/


----------



## DiaSin

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *master0068*
> 
> Hey there,
> 
> Sorry if I'm late to the game on this, and it's been specified before, but could you provide more information on the EVGA Geforce GTX 970 "Cooler issue"?
> 
> I was actually looking at purchasing either a EVGA GTX 970 reference or one of the custom coolers (ACX), so I'd be interested in knowing more.
> 
> Additionally if it has been acknowledged by EVGA and if they are recalling/rectifying the issue (and if there's a specific Serial # range to avoid).
> 
> Thanks,


Discussion is here, TopicClocker linked the original posts already.


----------



## Rickles

I mean, you could call it a design flaw, but it isn't unique to the 970, they used the same layout on other cards. Essentially they have 2 8mm heat pipes directly under the die and a 6mm pipe off to the side. Scientifically we can all realize that the third smaller pipe is obviously doing much less in terms of heat transfer, but we also have to acknowledge that the third 6mm heat pipe is better then simply having 2 heat pipes.

I haven't pushed my card (got it up and running then went straight into Diablo 3) but I wouldn't say this card is any louder then my last 3 models (6870, 660 Ti, 7970). For me though my computer is about 3 feet away and under my desk, I also wear headphones and commonly have a desk fan (which is far louder).

While having all three heat pipes under the die might have been marginally better I don't really think its that big of a deal, I can overclock mine tonight and post some temps but it didn't seem that bad when compared to others in reviews.

Also the reason I went with EVGA is because of customer service.


----------



## DiaSin

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Rickles*
> 
> I mean, you could call it a design flaw, but it isn't unique to the 970, they used the same layout on other cards. Essentially they have 2 8mm heat pipes directly under the die and a 6mm pipe off to the side. Scientifically we can all realize that the third smaller pipe is obviously doing much less in terms of heat transfer, but we also have to acknowledge that the third 6mm heat pipe is better then simply having 2 heat pipes.
> 
> I haven't pushed my card (got it up and running then went straight into Diablo 3) but I wouldn't say this card is any louder then my last 3 models (6870, 660 Ti, 7970). For me though my computer is about 3 feet away and under my desk, I also wear headphones and commonly have a desk fan (which is far louder).
> 
> While having all three heat pipes under the die might have been marginally better I don't really think its that big of a deal, I can overclock mine tonight and post some temps but it didn't seem that bad when compared to others in reviews.
> 
> Also the reason I went with EVGA is because of customer service.


Still waiting for confirmation on the more recently discovered issue with that cooler, the fact that the third heatpipe appears to be non-sealed, which would just make it a pipe, not a heatpipe.


----------



## vMax65

Ok have had the Gigabyte GTX 970 G1 Gaming in the case since Saturday. No problems installing the drivers and it has been running very cool... under 65 degrees at load. It is also extremely quiet in that I cannot hear it at all in idle and even at load it is the quietest card I have owned. Via the Geforce experience control panel and the LED Visualisation you can play around with the lighting on the logo in that you can change the brightness and have some effects like breathing, flashing and random etc. The card is very well made and is ultra sturdy and wont bend/sag at all especially with the back plate. The shroud covering the fans is an all metal affair which just adds to its strength and looks (may not be everyone's taste but i like it) Be aware that this card is long 12.4 ish inches in length. It has 3 display ports, 1 HDMI 2.0 and 2 DVI ports which is a bonus. The card has been rock stable in all the games that I have played and has battered them all into submission.The GTX 970 of any brand would be a good upgrade for anyone coming from the Nvidia 600/700 (not 780/780ti) series and AMD HD 7970/280/x and below...especially on a budget. I am sure AMD will have an answer to this and this will hopefully lead to price drops for the 290/290x shortly.

http://s42.photobucket.com/user/vbains/media/IMAG0180_zps8075fc40.jpg.html


----------



## Zetzun

Hi! here is mine, MSI Twin Frozr V version http://www.techpowerup.com/gpuz/details.php?id=dchwa:



















PD: deleted furmark, i've run 3dmark instead, (ty for recommendations)
3dmark http://www.3dmark.com/3dm/4132257?


----------



## HiTechPixel

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Rickles*
> 
> While having all three heat pipes under the die might have been marginally better I don't really think its that big of a deal


You don't understand the gravity of the situation. EVGA slapped their old ACX heatsinks onto the new graphics cards with no care in the world about them aligning perfectly. They purposefully gimped their cards because they were lazy and hoped nobody would figure it out. There's simply no excuse in the world that is valid enough for a heatpipe to barely even touch the die let alone cool it. They say it's a "supplementary" heat pipe but we all know that ain't cooling anything.


----------



## DiaSin

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Zetzun*
> 
> Hi! here is mine, MSI Twin Frozr V version:
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> http://www.techpowerup.com/gpuz/details.php?id=dchwa
> 
> 
> 10 min furmark 1080p 8xMSAA (i have also run it with msaa off 15 min no problem)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Can u tell me some free benchmark programs? I don't like furmark


Unigine Heaven is heavily used, as is Unigine Valley.

You can find a full-length demo of the latest 3DMark on steam as well. You just can't pick and choose which tests to run on the demo, you have to let them all run.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *HiTechPixel*
> 
> You don't understand the gravity of the situation. EVGA slapped their old ACX heatsinks onto the new graphics cards with no care in the world about them aligning perfectly. They purposefully gimped their cards because they were lazy and hoped nobody would figure it out. There's simply no excuse in the world that is valid enough for a heatpipe to barely even touch the die let alone cool it. They say it's a "supplementary" heat pipe but we all know that ain't cooling anything.


Considering it may not even be sealed though..

Image taken from page 16 of this thread.


----------



## HiTechPixel

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DiaSin*


Whoah, that's almost even worse. EVGA, the hell?


----------



## mickeykool

You guys all uninstall the drivers and then re-install drivers when swapping out cards. Esp w/ the same brand, aka GTX 760 ---> gtx 970


----------



## vMax65

Unbelievable, I always heard good things about EVGA so hopefully they will rectify this.


----------



## Rickles

The unsealed pipe is much more concerning to me, but if the temps aren't too bad I don't think I'll go through the trouble of returning the card.


----------



## HiTechPixel

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *vMax65*
> 
> Unbelievable, I always heard good things about EVGA so hopefully they will rectify this.


I hope people stop praising EVGA so much after this event. Also hoping they'll see a huge drop in sales and get back on track otherwise they'll be labeled as Nvidia's XFX.


----------



## Zetzun

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DiaSin*
> 
> Unigine Heaven is heavily used, as is Unigine Valley.
> 
> You can find a full-length demo of the latest 3DMark on steam as well. You just can't pick and choose which tests to run on the demo, you have to let them all run.
> Considering it may not even be sealed though..


Thank you! Here is first run: http://www.3dmark.com/3dm/4132257?


----------



## machinehead

Asus did the same thing with the cu cooler didnt they?


----------



## HiTechPixel

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *machinehead*
> 
> Asus did the same thing with the cu cooler didnt they?


Nope. They're both have direct contact with the die but all of Asus' heatpipes make contact plus they're sealed.


----------



## TopicClocker

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *vMax65*
> 
> Ok have had the Gigabyte GTX 970 G1 Gaming in the case since Saturday. No problems installing the drivers and it has been running very cool... under 65 degrees at load. It is also extremely quiet in that I cannot hear it at all in idle and even at load it is the quietest card I have owned. Via the Geforce experience control panel and the LED Visualisation you can play around with the lighting on the logo in that you can change the brightness and have some effects like breathing, flashing and random etc. The card is very well made and is ultra sturdy and wont bend/sag at all especially with the back plate. The shroud covering the fans is an all metal affair which just adds to its strength and looks (may not be everyone's taste but i like it) Be aware that this card is long 12.4 ish inches in length. It has 3 display ports, 1 HDMI 2.0 and 2 DVI ports which is a bonus. The card has been rock stable in all the games that I have played and has battered them all into submission.The GTX 970 of any brand would be a good upgrade for anyone coming from the Nvidia 600/700 (not 780/780ti) series and AMD HD 7970/280/x and below...especially on a budget. I am sure AMD will have an answer to this and this will hopefully lead to price drops for the 290/290x shortly.
> 
> http://s42.photobucket.com/user/vbains/media/IMAG0180_zps8075fc40.jpg.html


Looks fantastic!
Thanks for the information.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Zetzun*
> 
> Hi! here is mine, MSI Twin Frozr V version http://www.techpowerup.com/gpuz/details.php?id=dchwa:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> -snip
> 
> 10 min furmark 1080p 8xMSAA (i have also run it with msaa off 15 min no problem)
> -snip-
> 
> Can u tell me some free benchmark programs? I don't like furmark


Looks fantastic!
And 3DMark is excellent.
http://www.3dmark.com/


----------



## FlyingSolo

Damn i'm still waiting for my card to be delivered today by parcel force. But i don't think its going to happen its already kind of late. Damn you parcel force.


----------



## TopicClocker

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *vMax65*
> 
> Ok have had the Gigabyte GTX 970 G1 Gaming in the case since Saturday. No problems installing the drivers and it has been running very cool... under 65 degrees at load. It is also extremely quiet in that I cannot hear it at all in idle and even at load it is the quietest card I have owned. Via the Geforce experience control panel and the LED Visualisation you can play around with the lighting on the logo in that you can change the brightness and have some effects like breathing, flashing and random etc. The card is very well made and is ultra sturdy and wont bend/sag at all especially with the back plate. The shroud covering the fans is an all metal affair which just adds to its strength and looks (may not be everyone's taste but i like it) Be aware that this card is long 12.4 ish inches in length. It has 3 display ports, 1 HDMI 2.0 and 2 DVI ports which is a bonus. The card has been rock stable in all the games that I have played and has battered them all into submission.The GTX 970 of any brand would be a good upgrade for anyone coming from the Nvidia 600/700 (not 780/780ti) series and AMD HD 7970/280/x and below...especially on a budget. I am sure AMD will have an answer to this and this will hopefully lead to price drops for the 290/290x shortly.
> 
> http://s42.photobucket.com/user/vbains/media/IMAG0180_zps8075fc40.jpg.html


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Zetzun*
> 
> Hi! here is mine, MSI Twin Frozr V version http://www.techpowerup.com/gpuz/details.php?id=dchwa:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 10 min furmark 1080p 8xMSAA (i have also run it with msaa off 15 min no problem)
> 
> 
> Can u tell me some free benchmark programs? I don't like furmark


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *FlyingSolo*
> 
> Damn i'm still waiting for my card to be delivered today by parcel force. But i don't think its going to happen its already kind of late. Damn you parcel force.


You're in the UK right?
I've had late deliveries before, I think at the latest 4-7PM.


----------



## vMax65

Feel for you FlyingSolo... should be there soon but I always used DPD who seem to get things to me on time, not to sure on Parcelforce but still time I think as I have had deliveries all the way to 9pm.


----------



## FlyingSolo

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TopicClocker*
> 
> You're in the UK right?
> I've had late deliveries before, I think maybe 4-7PM at the latest at times.


Yeah in UK mate. Hope your right. Already phoned them few minutes ago and they told me if it does not come by 6 to give them a call again. DPD are the best for delivery always on time


----------



## MoBeeJ

Quick question for 970 owners, can you use DSR for benchmarks (heaven, 3dmark)? It would be really nice for people with lower res monitor (1680x1050) to bench @ 1080p.

P.S. Before anyone jump me i have 3 x 1680x1050 + 1 1080p







.


----------



## Stay Puft

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Zetzun*
> 
> Hi! here is mine, MSI Twin Frozr V version http://www.techpowerup.com/gpuz/details.php?id=dchwa:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 10 min furmark 1080p 8xMSAA (i have also run it with msaa off 15 min no problem)
> 
> 
> Can u tell me some free benchmark programs? I don't like furmark


Mother of God please stop using furmark


----------



## Akima18

Hi Everyone, I had a question about SLI'ing my 970's with regards to overclocking (I'm pretty new to overclocking so forgive me if the answer is trivial)

I've tested both of my Cards separately (Gigabyte 970's) and they are both stable at +150 GPU / +150 Memory Clocks (Using Precision), giving me around 1536 MHz. I've tested them using Valley and Firestrike, and both perform well without any artifacts.

The problem is when I enable SLI, I cannot get overclocks anywhere near that. Even if I run both of them at +120 / +120 or even +120 / +0, I get problems when I try to benchmark them (Valley, Firestrike both crash).

Is this just something inherent when going SLI? Or does anyone have any suggestions as to what the problem might be? Thank you all so much!


----------



## Stay Puft

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Akima18*
> 
> Hi Everyone, I had a question about SLI'ing my 970's with regards to overclocking (I'm pretty new to overclocking so forgive me if the answer is trivial)
> 
> I've tested both of my Cards separately (Gigabyte 970's) and they are both stable at +150 GPU / +150 Memory Clocks (Using Precision), giving me around 1536 MHz. I've tested them using Valley and Firestrike, and both perform well without any artifacts.
> 
> The problem is when I enable SLI, I cannot get overclocks anywhere near that. Even if I run both of them at +120 / +120 or even +120 / +0, I get problems when I try to benchmark them (Valley, Firestrike both crash).
> 
> Is this just something inherent when going SLI? Or does anyone have any suggestions as to what the problem might be? Thank you all so much!


Perfectly normal. Had 760 Hawks. Alone they could do almost 1500 core. Together in SLI barely 1400 core


----------



## Akima18

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Stay Puft*
> 
> Perfectly normal. Had 760 Hawks. Alone they could do almost 1500 core. Together in SLI barely 1400 core


Thank you!


----------



## 1508AD

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Akima18*
> 
> Hi Everyone, I had a question about SLI'ing my 970's with regards to overclocking (I'm pretty new to overclocking so forgive me if the answer is trivial)
> 
> I've tested both of my Cards separately (Gigabyte 970's) and they are both stable at +150 GPU / +150 Memory Clocks (Using Precision), giving me around 1536 MHz. I've tested them using Valley and Firestrike, and both perform well without any artifacts.
> 
> The problem is when I enable SLI, I cannot get overclocks anywhere near that. Even if I run both of them at +120 / +120 or even +120 / +0, I get problems when I try to benchmark them (Valley, Firestrike both crash).
> 
> Is this just something inherent when going SLI? Or does anyone have any suggestions as to what the problem might be? Thank you all so much!


How are your temperatures?

Your PSU enough?


----------



## Akima18

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *1508AD*
> 
> How are your temperatures?
> 
> Your PSU enough?


One of my cards runs at 72-73c when benchmarking, the other one is only around 63-64c
My power supply is roswill hive 750w, I did not know if that could cause issues, but they seem to run fine without any overclocking in SLI, so I am not quite sure.

Now testing it more, it seems it is even crashing in Valley when going as low as +30 Mhz. Benchmarking with no overclock works fine though. And for some reason, +80 Mhz works with Firestrike but crashed everytime I tried it with Valley @[email protected] Confusing


----------



## GoldenTiger

Anyone using a 1440p monitor can you use DSR on it? What about a higher than 60hz 1440p?


----------



## FlyingSolo

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *GoldenTiger*
> 
> Anyone using a 1440p monitor can you use DSR on it? What about a higher than 60hz 1440p?


I'll try it out if i get the card today. But can only do it on 1440p 60hz


----------



## 1508AD

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Akima18*
> 
> One of my cards runs at 72-73c when benchmarking, the other one is only around 63-64c
> My power supply is roswill hive 750w, I did not know if that could cause issues, but they seem to run fine without any overclocking in SLI, so I am not quite sure.
> 
> Now testing it more, it seems it is even crashing in Valley when going as low as +30 Mhz. Benchmarking with no overclock works fine though. And for some reason, +80 Mhz works with Firestrike but crashed everytime I tried it with Valley @[email protected] Confusing


Ok this is strange. Your temps are ok and PSU is enough. how is your cpu temp on load (ill assume its fine and unlikely the problem anyway).

Are you allowing the cards more power? I have never used precision however in afterburner you can allow the cards to draw more power.

Read this thread also it may help

http://www.overclock.net/t/1353203/what-does-power-limit-do-in-msi-afterburner


----------



## cbarros82

I want to water cool a 970 but don't know which one to get? i know theirs no blocks out yet just need some opinions or just wait for the water block to be released


----------



## ccRicers

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *cbarros82*
> 
> I want to water cool a 970 but don't know which one to get? i know theirs no blocks out yet just need some opinions or just wait for the water block to be released


Some water blocks made for the 670 and 760 have been shown to be compatible with some of the 970 cards, but this is just reference boards only.

Your other option is to buy a universal GPU block and cool the VRAM and VRMs with heatsinks. This would work if you have enough empty room below your card.


----------



## Pelinox

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *cbarros82*
> 
> I want to water cool a 970 but don't know which one to get? i know theirs no blocks out yet just need some opinions or just wait for the water block to be released


Some reference cards will fit a 670 waterblock, not i would wait it out and see.


----------



## Akima18

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *1508AD*
> 
> Ok this is strange. Your temps are ok and PSU is enough. how is your cpu temp on load (ill assume its fine and unlikely the problem anyway).
> 
> Are you allowing the cards more power? I have never used precision however in afterburner you can allow the cards to draw more power.
> 
> Read this thread also it may help
> 
> http://www.overclock.net/t/1353203/what-does-power-limit-do-in-msi-afterburner


Yes, in Precision I have the Power target set to maximum and have applied +87mv addition voltage (max).
I think my CPU temp's are okay, I have a watercooled i5 3570k running at 4.8ghz and max temps running the GPU benchmarks are only around 68c

It seems that I can reach +90 max when testing with Firestrike benchmark, and now when testing with Valley benchmark more I can't seem to go above stock at all without it crashing.


----------



## FlyingSolo

I might try and add a G10 on my Gigabyte and see how that works. But for two Gigabyte cards i don't think i can fit two G10 since they take up 2.5 slots and i have a mATX board.


----------



## 1508AD

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Akima18*
> 
> Yes, in Precision I have the Power target set to maximum and have applied +87mv addition voltage (max).
> I think my CPU temp's are okay, I have a watercooled i5 357k running at 4.8ghz and max temps running the GPU benchmarks are only around 68c
> 
> It seems that I can reach +90 max when testing with Firestrike benchmark, and now when testing with Valley benchmark more I can't seem to go above stock at all without it crashing.


Its hard to troubleshoot the problem with out access to the system.

I would remove any additional voltage and try a low overclock. Im looking at your CPU overclock as maybe too aggressive for benching. I had a 2600k with great temps that could do anything except BF4 anywhere over 4.4ghz for example.

I would personally get everything back to default clock wise then monitor temps and work my way back up to try and isolate whats causing the issue.


----------



## Akima18

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *1508AD*
> 
> Its hard to troubleshoot the problem with out access to the system.
> 
> I would remove any additional voltage and try a low overclock. Im looking at your CPU overclock as maybe too aggressive for benching. I had a 2600k with great temps that could do anything except BF4 anywhere over 4.4ghz for example.
> 
> I would personally get everything back to default clock wise then monitor temps and work my way back up to try and isolate whats causing the issue.


I think that you are right and I really should have done that in the first place, I just received a BSOD Clock Watchdog Timeout error, and I think that's probably related to the CPU. I don't know why I was trying to benchmark in the first-place without doing it on a stock CPU >.<. Thanks for all the advice, I'm definitely going to go back to stock CPU speeds and then work my way up from there.


----------



## 1508AD

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Akima18*
> 
> I think that you are right and I really should have done that in the first place, I just received a BSOD Clock Watchdog Timeout error, and I think that's probably related to the CPU. I don't know why I was trying to benchmark in the first-place without doing it on a stock CPU >.<. Thanks for all the advice, I'm definitely going to go back to stock CPU speeds and then work my way up from there.


No problems.

If you run into more trouble just pm me. It will be nothing we wont find/fix eventually.


----------



## Atzenkeeper500

Whats with the DSR Option and SLI-Users - can´t see the Option using SLI - only when I deactivate SLI the DSR is visible - can someone confirm this?


----------



## 1508AD

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Atzenkeeper500*
> 
> Whats with the DSR Option and SLI-Users - can´t see the Option using SLI - only when I deactivate SLI the DSR is visible - can someone confirm this?


I have read multiple users saying the exact same thing. Hopefully will be fixed next driver.


----------



## ironhide138

So has nobody got the Asus Strix? All I see is evga, gigabyte and msi


----------



## desmopilot

Waiting on my STRIX to arrive.


----------



## Atzenkeeper500

But why no one official say this Info? I asked Jacob in the EVGA Forum, after a Day he says no, SLI and DRS is no Problem.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *1508AD*
> 
> I have read multiple users saying the exact same thing. Hopefully will be fixed next driver.


----------



## Jurge92

Can't decide between the EVGA, MSI And Gigabyte.
$456 for EVGA, $503 for MSI and $520 for Gigabyte...

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Diggz

It seems there's some confusion about the length of the Gigabyte GTX970 G1 card. Just got mine today and my ruler is telling me it's about 11.75" NOT 12.2"-12.4" that I've been reading about. I suppose the perspective of the camera to the card seems off but it is dead on.


----------



## CaptainZombie

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Diggz*
> 
> It seems there's some confusion about the length of the Gigabyte GTX970 G1 card. Just got mine today and my ruler is telling me it's about 11.75" NOT 12.2"-12.4" that I've been reading about. I suppose the perspective of the camera to the card seems off but it is dead on.


How tall is the card since I will run into a possible clearance issue? Thanks for checking this for us?


----------



## scotthulbs

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Diggz*
> 
> It seems there's some confusion about the length of the Gigabyte GTX970 G1 card. Just got mine today and my ruler is telling me it's about 11.75" NOT 12.2"-12.4" that I've been reading about. I suppose the perspective of the camera to the card seems off but it is dead on.


Thats what I'm talking about. I have been trying to find a pic like that for days. Thanks


----------



## FlyingSolo

How accurate is that next to his tummy. By no means i'm saying its a wrong length at all. Should have been put flat and measure it on a table or something just saying.


----------



## Diggz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *CaptainZombie*
> 
> How tall is the card since I will run into a possible clearance issue? Thanks for checking this for us?


It's pretty close to 1-5/8" tall. I laid it flat upside down since the fan area is actually slightly raised(to be more accountable for clearance)


----------



## delusion87

Max temp on my MSI is only 64°C when benching while 4890 used to be 65°C idle hahah. + Sooo silent. Pure awesomeness















Currently running at 1200 mhz (tried 1250). The only game i got now is Firefall duh
Love diz cake. Tomorrow running to shop to get me BF 4


----------



## Diggz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *FlyingSolo*
> 
> How accurate is that next to his tummy. By no means i'm saying its a wrong length at all. Should have been put flat and measure it on a table or something just saying.


So picky!!!









Flat on the table.


Where I started the measurement.


----------



## FlyingSolo

Thanks Diggz. How does your card overclock and how noisy is it on full fan speed and on idle. Sadly i wont be getting my one today since its over 9pm here but the status says In progress. I should have had my card by now. Unless they lost it or something. I just hope it none of the two i just said and its just the driver went home or something without delivering it to me


----------



## Diggz

And for those who care about this sorta thing...


----------



## CaptainZombie

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Diggz*
> 
> So picky!!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Flat on the table.
> 
> 
> Where I started the measurement.


Thanks can you also measure the height of the card?


----------



## EVGA-JacobF

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Atzenkeeper500*
> 
> Whats with the DSR Option and SLI-Users - can´t see the Option using SLI - only when I deactivate SLI the DSR is visible - can someone confirm this?


I saw a report of this also but was not able to reproduce it...


----------



## Moparman

Anyone here with SLI 970s please hit me up I'm looking for someone to do a compare with me please.


----------



## Diggz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *CaptainZombie*
> 
> Thanks can you also measure the height of the card?


I did already. Check a few posts back.


----------



## GoldenTiger

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Diggz*
> 
> It seems there's some confusion about the length of the Gigabyte GTX970 G1 card. Just got mine today and my ruler is telling me it's about 11.75" NOT 12.2"-12.4" that I've been reading about. I suppose the perspective of the camera to the card seems off but it is dead on.


Darn, I wish I had known that a couple of days ago, I'd have gone for gigabyte 970 g1 gamings in a heartbeat then







. Oh well... you've helped a lot of people with those pics for sure! +Rep incoming.


----------



## LOKI23NY

Arrived a day earlier than expected. Really not sure what I'm going to do yet.


----------



## tango bango

Hi all, I have a question ? As far as the EVGA cards go, what exactly are the issues with these cards? I have read everything from the heatpipe to bad ram to screwed up bios to not being able to OC it. Usually anything that is talked about here on OC.net is usually honest and fair. Thanks.


----------



## picket23

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Diggz*
> 
> And for those who care about this sorta thing...


Good to see pics, thanks. Does the ram appear to make contact with the heatsink (if you can see)?

Also mate, can you tell me is there a bios switch on the card? Reviews and the specs have said that the gigabyte has dual bios, just wondering if there is a switch or its just a fail safe that flicks over if the card detects and issue with the first bios or something like that. I loved that on my 7950s and 280x's. And I've never flashed an nVidia card in my life so would be more confident if there was a switch.

Edit: I didn't realise that the 970 G1 heatsink was different to the 980 G1's. Thanks for the pics.


----------



## OCChris

I ordered the Zotac gtx 970 cant wait finally finishing my new build. O and how do i become a offical member of this club.

http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16814500362


----------



## TopicClocker

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Diggz*
> 
> So picky!!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Flat on the table.
> 
> 
> Where I started the measurement.


THANK YOU!

Thanks a ton, I was really worried about this card!
Such a relief!


----------



## Diggz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *FlyingSolo*
> 
> Thanks Diggz. How does your card overclock and how noisy is it on full fan speed and on idle. Sadly i wont be getting my one today since its over 9pm here but the status says In progress. I should have had my card by now. Unless they lost it or something. I just hope it none of the two i just said and its just the driver went home or something without delivering it to me


I'm actually building up a new system right now so I won't have an answer for you for a day or two.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *picket23*
> 
> Good to see pics, thanks. Does the ram appear to make contact with the heatsink (if you can see)?
> 
> Also mate, can you tell me is there a bios switch on the card? Reviews and the specs have said that the gigabyte has dual bios, just wondering if there is a switch or its just a fail safe that flicks over if the card detects and issue with the first bios or something like that. I loved that on my 7950s and 280x's. And I've never flashed an nVidia card in my life so would be more confident if there was a switch.
> 
> Edit: I didn't realise that the 970 G1 heatsink was different to the 980 G1's. Thanks for the pics.


From my observation, the RAM does seem to make contact with the heatsink via thermal padding.

And I do NOT see a physical switch for the bios. It is stated on the box that this is a dual bios card but I see no physical switch. (I have yet to run this card so that is all the info I have)


----------



## FlyingSolo

Thanks Diggz.


----------



## YpsiNine

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Rickles*
> 
> Not sure, I am generally about 6-8 months slower at updating then they are.


Hmm right. I'd be a couple of years slower than that again. Thanks though.


----------



## FlyingSolo

Why would Gigabyte put the VRM placement on both of these cards on different place. Looks like i will not be able to use G10 bracket on it.

980 on top and 970 at bottom


----------



## 66racer

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *FlyingSolo*
> 
> Why would Gigabyte put the VRM placement on both of these cards on different place. Looks like i will not be able to use G10 bracket on it.
> 
> 980 on top and 970 at bottom


Asus has their vrm on the 970 in the same place too...interesting


----------



## ZeusHavok

First card arriving tomorrow and second one probably by the weekend. Excited


----------



## Spud387

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ironhide138*
> 
> So has nobody got the Asus Strix? All I see is evga, gigabyte and msi


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *desmopilot*
> 
> Waiting on my STRIX to arrive.


My Strix is also on order, but has not arrived yet.


----------



## FlyingSolo

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *66racer*
> 
> Asus has their vrm on the 970 in the same place too...interesting


Looks like MSI 970 has it as well. Whats going on here.


----------



## GoldenTiger

Woot, my Msi gaming 970 pair is 1 state
Away, might arrive tomorrow instead of Thursday. ,


----------



## FlyingSolo

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *GoldenTiger*
> 
> Woot, my Msi gaming 970 pair is 1 state
> Away, might arrive tomorrow instead of Thursday. ,


That's nice. Hopefully i get my card tomorrow. As my status is saying again loaded to vehicle for delivery. Most likely the guy went home


----------



## shilka

One a week away from payday so i can order a pair of Gigabyte Windforce G1 cards, how come when you have to wait for something times moves so slow?


----------



## GoldenTiger

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *FlyingSolo*
> 
> That's nice. Hopefully i get my card tomorrow. As my status is saying again loaded to vehicle for delivery. Most likely the guy went home


Bleh, hopefully it'll update in an hour or two.... I've seen things update as late as 10pm in whatever timezone people are in before. Good luck!
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *shilka*
> 
> One a week away from payday so i can order a pair of Gigabyte Windforce G1 cards, how come when you have to wait for something times moves so slow?


Will be worth the wait....







. But oh so true...


----------



## subyman

Just missed some MSI Gaming 970's on newegg. I decided to get either the Gigabyte or MSI once I can find them. Going to get two. I'll send this EVGA back to Amazon.

I posted this over at Anandtech, but I thought I'd place it here since some people were asking about the EVGA problems:
Quote:


> They are: Nvidia reference VRM replaced with very cheap alternatives, higher noise than competition, higher temps than competition, nonfunctional third heat pipe (the pipe is not sealed), backplate offer is in limbo (advertisement was shown on EVGA website and mentioned in reviews but then the advertisement was taken down, rep said they are discussing the deal internally), and overall lower build quality.


Hopefully EK makes blocks for the MSI or Gigabyte.


----------



## $ilent

Can i join?


----------



## jrcbandit

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *subyman*
> 
> Just missed some MSI Gaming 970's on newegg. I decided to get either the Gigabyte or MSI once I can find them. Going to get two. I'll send this EVGA back to Amazon.
> 
> I posted this over at Anandtech, but I thought I'd place it here since some people were asking about the EVGA problems:
> Hopefully EK makes blocks for the MSI or Gigabyte.


I wouldn't count on either. They have never made blocks for custom Nvidia MSI boards as far as I know. Mostly EVGA and Asus, as well as brands sold in the EU.


----------



## steve210

I'm excited I order the Msi twin froz 970 about hour ago from newegg


----------



## FlyingSolo

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jrcbandit*
> 
> I wouldn't count on either. They have never made blocks for custom Nvidia MSI boards as far as I know. Mostly EVGA and Asus, as well as brands sold in the EU.


Damn then am out of luck. Since you cant put a G10 bracket on these 970 as well cause the VRM are at the back.


----------



## CaptainZombie

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Diggz*
> 
> I did already. Check a few posts back.


Thanks Diggz, but I am not seeing the hieght of the card anywhere as I show below in blue arrows.


----------



## Feladis

Is it just me or does that card have a smiley face and goatee on the backplate?


----------



## iluvkfc

Ok I purchased one GTX 970 so far (planning to make it 2 once I move my 780 Ti) and it's the ACX 1.0 model. But people have been intensely criticizing it for the misplaced third heatpipe or whatever and saying they are cancelling orders, even returning their cards. So did I make a terrible mistake or are these people overreacting? Is it really that trash? To be clear I don't care about noise whatsoever but high temps sort of preoccupy me and I will be overclocking.

To be fair it's the only one I found available in Canada and was a good deal cheaper than anything else ($376 CAD ~= $340 USD including tax and shipping), pretty good deal when taking into account "Canada tax", other models start at almost $400 not including tax/shipping.

So did I mess up? Also for the second card that I will get in SLI, is it worth to wait for a "reference" model (GTX 680 style cooler)?

Also any advice for SLI? I've never used 2+ cards and worried about top card temps, do I get a side panel fan?


----------



## GoldenTiger

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *iluvkfc*
> 
> Ok I purchased one GTX 970 so far (planning to make it 2 once I move my 780 Ti) and it's the ACX 1.0 model. But people have been intensely criticizing it for the misplaced third heatpipe or whatever and saying they are cancelling orders, even returning their cards. So did I make a terrible mistake or are these people overreacting? Is it really that trash? To be clear I don't care about noise whatsoever but high temps sort of preoccupy me and I will be overclocking.
> 
> To be fair it's the only one I found available in Canada and was a good deal cheaper than anything else ($376 CAD ~= $340 USD including tax and shipping), pretty good deal when taking into account "Canada tax", other models start at almost $400 not including tax/shipping.
> 
> So did I **** up? Also for the second card that I will get in SLI, is it worth to wait for a "reference" model (GTX 680 style cooler)?
> 
> Also any advice for SLI? I've never used 2+ cards and worried about top card temps, do I get a side panel fan?


SLI will be fine temp-wise so long as you have 1 slot space extra between the cards.

As to the EVGA model there are a bunch of issues including the heatsink flaw, additionally the low-quality VRMs, lower number of VRM phases (4 vs. 6 on competitors), poor analog volt controller with no I2C monitoring or commands, and slight coil whine issues reported by many users, not to mention the fans have to spin at higher RPM to maintain equivalent temperatures resulting in consistently noisier operation at the same clocks and speeds than the other models such as the MSI Gaming and Gigabyte G1 Gaming.

All of that combined is why I am returning my pair of SC ACX 1.0 970 cards to Amazon and eagerly awaiting the delivery of my MSI Gaming pair.

Given that it would cost you a lot more to switch to the other brands, it might not be worth it for you to do so and that's something you'll have to decide on for yourself, but for many people there is no additional cost and given the choice they are opting (why wouldn't they?) to get better cards for the same cost







.

I actually am coming out ahead by just shy of $100 on the pair by having made the switch due to a newegg business discount vs. my old amazon order ($655 for a pair of MSI Gaming GTX 970 cards total including shipping vs. about $750 on the amazon order of 2x eVGA GTX 970 SC ACX 1.0's). No-brainer for me, at least, because of that. While you may end up with a little lower an overclock as a result with the eVGA 970's, I wouldn't spend a lot extra if I were you to switch. Long story short, yes, the eVGA cards have a lot of flaws, but no, they aren't so major as to be an "AVOID AT ALL COSTS, ABANDON SHIP!!!" if you already have them en route or are getting them for less cost than others would run you. All things equal though, you'd want to go for anyone else's cards







.


----------



## remc86007

I have the EVGA ACX 1.0 970 model and I have no problems with it. The card runs 1432Mhz without getting over 75c in Crysis 3 with the fan completely inaudible over my low volt Notctua fans.


----------



## remc86007

I just realized this is my first time posting on here in a while. I guess I have some updating to do on my signature specs haha


----------



## iluvkfc

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *GoldenTiger*
> 
> SLI will be fine temp-wise so long as you have 1 slot space extra between the cards.
> 
> As to the EVGA model there are a bunch of issues including the heatsink flaw, additionally the low-quality VRMs, lower number of VRM phases (4 vs. 6 on competitors), poor analog volt controller with no I2C monitoring or commands, and slight coil whine issues reported by many users, not to mention the fans have to spin at higher RPM to maintain equivalent temperatures resulting in consistently noisier operation at the same clocks and speeds than the other models such as the MSI Gaming and Gigabyte G1 Gaming.
> 
> All of that combined is why I am returning my pair of SC ACX 1.0 970 cards to Amazon and eagerly awaiting the delivery of my MSI Gaming pair.
> 
> Given that it would cost you a lot more to switch to the other brands, it might not be worth it for you to do so and that's something you'll have to decide on for yourself, but for many people there is no additional cost and given the choice they are opting (why wouldn't they?) to get better cards for the same cost
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> .
> 
> I actually am coming out ahead by just shy of $100 on the pair by having made the switch due to a newegg business discount vs. my old amazon order ($655 for a pair of MSI Gaming GTX 970 cards total including shipping vs. about $750 on the amazon order of 2x eVGA GTX 970 SC ACX 1.0's). No-brainer for me, at least, because of that. While you may end up with a little lower an overclock as a result with the eVGA 970's, I wouldn't spend a lot extra if I were you to switch. Long story short, yes, the eVGA cards have a lot of flaws, but no, they aren't so major as to be an "AVOID AT ALL COSTS, ABANDON SHIP!!!" if you already have them en route or are getting them for less cost than others would run you. All things equal though, you'd want to go for anyone else's cards
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> .


Ok thanks for the advice on the issues, I will most likely not be returning the card, except... I am concerned about crappy VRM and volt controller more than anything, is there actually a way to adjust voltage on these cards? That issue has plagued me since the dawn of my purchasing of graphics cards... no voltage adjustment support = fail in my book.


----------



## Diggz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *CaptainZombie*
> 
> Thanks Diggz, but I am not seeing the hieght of the card anywhere as I show below in blue arrows.


Ah sorry about that. I see that being more "width" than "height"









The card is in my system but I took a measuring tape to it and is slightly under 4" approximately.


----------



## GoldenTiger

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *iluvkfc*
> 
> Ok thanks for the advice on the issues, I will most likely not be returning the card, except... I am concerned about crappy VRM and volt controller more than anything, is there actually a way to adjust voltage on these cards? That issue has plagued me since the dawn of my purchasing of graphics cards... no voltage adjustment support = fail in my book.


No problem,







. As to the questions you just asked, once the new nvflash supporting writing BIOS files to GTX 970 & 980 cards is in the wild, we'll know for sure... voltage looks to more likely than not be doable, but that's not known either way at this time. Power limit should definitely take, however, and you might be hampered there with the lower quality & number of phases on the VRM's







when oc'ing.


----------



## CaptainZombie

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Diggz*
> 
> Ah sorry about that. I see that being more "width" than "height"
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The card is in my system but I took a measuring tape to it and is slightly under 4" approximately.


That is ok, thanks again for all your help!


----------



## iluvkfc

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *GoldenTiger*
> 
> No problem,
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> . As to the questions you just asked, once the new nvflash supporting writing BIOS files to GTX 970 & 980 cards is in the wild, we'll know for sure... voltage looks to more likely than not be doable, but that's not known either way at this time. Power limit should definitely take, however, and you might be hampered there with the lower quality & number of phases on the VRM's
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> when oc'ing.


You mention that you had (still have?) the EVGA 970s... I trust you did some OCing experiments, how far did you take them? I hear numbers of these cards keeping a boost over 1400 MHz, sometimes 1500? What Fire Strike graphics score? Did that OC work just for 3DMark or games too? Anyway I would be immensely happy with 13.5k graphics score on Fire Strike for a single card, that's about how much my not-so-good 780 Ti does (with skyn3t's BIOS mind you).


----------



## rv8000

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Diggz*
> 
> And for those who care about this sorta thing...


I regret not getting a Gigabyte gaming now, this card probably has the BEST vrm cooling of all 970s so far if that vrm sink is infact incorporated into the rest of the fin stack above it. With possible unlocked voltage through bios mods and power limits to come, G1 might shine above the rest, on air strictly speaking.


----------



## Techboy10

Hey Diggz, how does the Gigabyte fit in the H440, any pictures? I need something to replace my 560ti and I can't decide between MSI and Gigabyte (probably gonna go SLI when I get a new monitor as well). Any need to remove a hdd tray?

Thanks!


----------



## Chrono Detector

I'm interested in the MSI GTX 970 but however I noticed the specs says it still supports HDMI 1.4a instead of HDMI 2.0. Can somebody confirm this? I want to purchase this card but if it does indeed support HDMI 1.4a I won't be buying it because I have a 4K TV, doesn't make sense for MSI to support HDMI 1.4a over HDMI 2.0 while all GTX 970/980 supports HDMI 2.0.


----------



## n4p0l3onic

Hello anyone here with zotac reference 970? Is it any good?


----------



## mAnBrEaTh

Not sure if this has been stated yet however I just received my 2 EVGA 970 SC ACX 1.0's. I verified the 3rd smaller 6mm heat pipe to be completely closed. Here are a few pictures. I have also verified that the GPU spreads almost perfectly symmetrical across both of the larger 8mm heat pipes with almost no overlap. What you see in the review pictures is excess thermal compound reaching beyond on the actual GPU die and building up on the bottom of the heat sink. The actual GPU crease can be seen in the thermal paste and is almost exactly inline with the edge of the heat pipe in width.


----------



## lightsout

Anyone with a 970 and a 1440p monitor care to run some BF4 on high with no msaa? Or even just ultra with no msaa. Trying to figure out if it is worth it to upgrade from my 270's. Comparing my results to reviews I'm not so sure.


----------



## Razzaa

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *n4p0l3onic*
> 
> Hello anyone here with zotac reference 970? Is it any good?


I got.mine to 1300 base clock and then hit the wall. It runs great though imo.


----------



## remc86007

Is anyone else with a 970 finding that the clocks rarely drop into "2d" mode? Maybe its the early drivers or something.


----------



## Arturo.Zise

My final stable settings which I'm happy with on stock BIOS. 1552mhz max boost.



Also somehow managed to hit a 114.7% power target running the RE6 benchmark at 4k DSR. Any idea how it did that?


----------



## StonedAlex

what do you guys think about the Asus STRIX 970? Can the fans be forced to come on at idle temps with a custom fan profile?


----------



## tsm106

Does anyone have an EVGA GeForce GTX 970 Superclocked 04G-P4-1972-KR? Can you share the bios? Thanks.


----------



## ccRicers

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Razzaa*
> 
> I got.mine to 1300 base clock and then hit the wall. It runs great though imo.


What voltage? I am gonna run mine under water and hoping to get at least 1400


----------



## 66racer

Has anyone tested mhz scaling? Im curious how 1300mhz vs 1400mhz vs 1500mhz would be. Im guessing not that big of a difference? With the 770 is wasn't very huge but this is maxwell so curious.


----------



## Arizonian

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *n4p0l3onic*
> 
> Hello anyone here with zotac reference 970? Is it any good?


I think one member is a Zotac owner (tsm106?) but has not reported over clocking however did confirm it's HDMI 2.0 .









Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Arturo.Zise*
> 
> My final stable settings which I'm happy with on stock BIOS. 1552mhz max boost.
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Also somehow managed to hit a 114.7% power target running the RE6 benchmark at 4k DSR. Any idea how it did that?
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


1552mhz max boost is sweet. Nice card.









Quote:


> Originally Posted by *StonedAlex*
> 
> what do you guys think about the Asus STRIX 970? Can the fans be forced to come on at idle temps with a custom fan profile?


I like the Strix, built well, back plate, passive cooling, 6 phase power delivery, HDMI 2.0 but wonder about only having 1-8 pin connector. Like to see what members are getting for stable OC's etc.

I saw the MSI Gaming but passed only because of not having a back plate. I like build, 6 phase power delivery, 1-6 & 1-8 pin connector, and passive cooling.

Having said that, I missed the Gigabyte G1's on Newegg earlier today, which is what I'm shooting for. It has everything except passive cooling but according to reviews it is HDMI 2.0. I saw it up but did not get add 2 to cart successfully. It looks like I might be playing refresh war with some members here.


----------



## Daveros

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Techboy10*
> 
> Hey Diggz, how does the Gigabyte fit in the H440, any pictures? I need something to replace my 560ti and I can't decide between MSI and Gigabyte (probably gonna go SLI when I get a new monitor as well). Any need to remove a hdd tray?
> 
> Thanks!


I don't have pictures, but it fits well, though you will have to remove the corresponding HDD sleds.

It's a very thin, long card for want of a better description.


----------



## CaptainZombie

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *StonedAlex*
> 
> what do you guys think about the Asus STRIX 970? Can the fans be forced to come on at idle temps with a custom fan profile?


Linus posted his review, this card also looks great and has a backplate.......


----------



## Diggz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Techboy10*
> 
> Hey Diggz, how does the Gigabyte fit in the H440, any pictures? I need something to replace my 560ti and I can't decide between MSI and Gigabyte (probably gonna go SLI when I get a new monitor as well). Any need to remove a hdd tray?
> 
> Thanks!


As Daveros stated, it does fit but you would need to remove the hard drive cage nearest to the cards end.


----------



## kckyle

i need some confirmation before i dig into this. will the 256bit bandwidth hinder any sort of higher resolution or anything that is important?


----------



## subyman

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Chrono Detector*
> 
> I'm interested in the MSI GTX 970 but however I noticed the specs says it still supports HDMI 1.4a instead of HDMI 2.0. Can somebody confirm this? I want to purchase this card but if it does indeed support HDMI 1.4a I won't be buying it because I have a 4K TV, doesn't make sense for MSI to support HDMI 1.4a over HDMI 2.0 while all GTX 970/980 supports HDMI 2.0.


Rep said they had to put 1.4a on the listing because the HDMI board hadn't approved their card yet. All electronics on the board are HDMI 2.0 spec, but they aren't officially recognized yet. Rep said it _is_ HDMI 2.0.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mAnBrEaTh*
> 
> Not sure if this has been stated yet however I just received my 2 EVGA 970 SC ACX 1.0's. I verified the 3rd smaller 6mm heat pipe to be completely closed. Here are a few pictures. I have also verified that the GPU spreads almost perfectly symmetrical across both of the larger 8mm heat pipes with almost no overlap. What you see in the review pictures is excess thermal compound reaching beyond on the actual GPU die and building up on the bottom of the heat sink. The actual GPU crease can be seen in the thermal paste and is almost exactly inline with the edge of the heat pipe in width.


Thanks a lot for that confirmation. I haven't had a chance to take my heatsink off yet. We can scratch the heatpipe not being closed off the negative list.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *66racer*
> 
> Has anyone tested mhz scaling? Im curious how 1300mhz vs 1400mhz vs 1500mhz would be. Im guessing not that big of a difference? With the 770 is wasn't very huge but this is maxwell so curious.


1354mhz boost clock gave me 5034 in Firestrike Extreme. +150mhz (hit around 1500mhz boost) core gave me 5389. Decent scaling.


----------



## kkit0410

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Techboy10*
> 
> Hey Diggz, how does the Gigabyte fit in the H440, any pictures? I need something to replace my 560ti and I can't decide between MSI and Gigabyte (probably gonna go SLI when I get a new monitor as well). Any need to remove a hdd tray?
> 
> Thanks!


I get my Gigabyte 970 with h440 together. I Have to remove 1 HDD plate to fit it in.


----------



## subyman

I thought I read somewhere that EK confirmed they are working on a waterblock for the EVGA 970 ACX cards. Anyone have a link to that article?


----------



## ironhide138

I really like the Windforce, but I also really want to get an H440...and it doesnt have the best airflow for non WCed PCs.... would dumping the hot air from the windforce into the case be that bad?


----------



## Daveros

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ironhide138*
> 
> I really like the Windforce, but I also really want to get an H440...and it doesnt have the best airflow for non WCed PCs.... would dumping the hot air from the windforce into the case be that bad?


No, it's not that bad at all. It doesn't seem to be dumping too much hot air anyway, being only a 145W card.

If you're worried, just stick a couple of 140mm fans on the top (unless you were planning on mounting a rad).


----------



## WebTourist

quick test
MSI 970 @1554/8160
90% fan speed - 55 C
http://www.3dmark.com/fs/2811506


----------



## Kyal

Recieved my MSI 970 today, upgraded from a 7950. So nice.


----------



## fleetfeather

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *subyman*
> 
> I thought I read somewhere that EK confirmed they are working on a waterblock for the EVGA 970 ACX cards. Anyone have a link to that article?


Not an article, but rather a forum post from Derick:
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *derickwm*
> 
> EVGA has confirmed water blocks coming if that's your thing...


----------



## jokkan

Waiting for my msi gaming 970. Will somebody be working on a custom bios for these badboys? Skyn3t or somebody


----------



## ccRicers

Someone here (sorry forgot who) previously mentioned they got 4k at 60hz working from the HDMI port of the Zotac 970. Well Zotac updated their page list and it was changed from 30hz to 60hz compatible now:

http://www.zotac.com/products/graphics-cards/geforce-900-series/product/geforce-900-series/detail/geforce-gtx-970/sort/starttime/order/DESC/amount/10/section/specifications.html


----------



## ED77

I'm guessing whatever Nvidia releases after the 980 will probably have the new DisplayPort 1.3, speeds on the 980 SLI (and especially 3 way SLi) area already pushing DisplayPort 1.2 to its limit. Then it will be up to monitors to play catch up...


----------



## Sp33d Junki3

I just ordered the Asus Strix 970 for $380 CAD
I currently have GTX670 4GB SC. I have not seen any comparisons to each.
How much you think will be an upgrade?


----------



## Clockdisaster

what is the price of 970? I remember on web i saw , that 980's price was about 550$? So 970 would be a bit cheaper. Also the differences should be minor between them?


----------



## GoldenTiger

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Clockdisaster*
> 
> what is the price of 970? I remember on web i saw , that 980's price was about 550$? So 970 would be a bit cheaper. Also the differences should be minor between them?


Gtx 970 is $330. It is about 15 percent slower oc to oc than a gtx 980 ($550). Better bang for the buck by far, but a bit slower.


----------



## GoldenTiger

Scheduled For Early Delivery On:
Wednesday, 09/24/2014, By End of Day

Woot. Thanks ups, can't wait







.


----------



## kkit0410

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ironhide138*
> 
> I really like the Windforce, but I also really want to get an H440...and it doesnt have the best airflow for non WCed PCs.... would dumping the hot air from the windforce into the case be that bad?


H440 is not bad, i changed from cheap small tower from coolermaster which giving me 80 degree @ CPU

Now. i am below 60 degree for my CPU all the time with my nice black-red H440.

My Gigabyte doing +135mhz @ 66degree full load, with default fan setting.

P.S: Home temperature is about 30 degree
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Sp33d Junki3*
> 
> I just ordered the Asus Strix 970 for $380 CAD
> I currently have GTX670 4GB SC. I have not seen any comparisons to each.
> How much you think will be an upgrade?


660 > 970 is more like x2 speed/score/power
670.. I guess is x1.8


----------



## Sp33d Junki3

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kkit0410*
> 
> 660 > 970 is more like x2 speed/score/power
> 670.. I guess is x1.8


That much is not small change. Nvidia did good by this upgrade.


----------



## kkit0410

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Sp33d Junki3*
> 
> That much is not small change. Nvidia did good by this upgrade.


Nah,Sorry.. i just checked. it is like 30-50% only.. but still a good upgrade

3dmark 11 score around 8-9k to 11-12k


----------



## REAPER XD

When will there be a waterblock released for GTX 970 cards?


----------



## CyanidePill

Comparing gtx 670 to gtx 970 theoretical benchmarks shows they are neck in neck in memory bandwidth and texel rate, but the 970 has much higher pixel rate, more shaders, and less power requirements, (source http://www.hwcompare.com/18056/geforce-gtx-970-vs-geforce-gtx-670/ ).

Pixel rate is for playing at higher resolutions. The higher the pixel rate, the better the card will be at handling playing games at higher resolutions w/o getting loss in fps.

Texel rate is the rate at which it renders textures. the texel rate also has to do with handling anisotropic filtering.

Texel rate and memory bandwidth are far more important when talking about playing on higher settings and keeping good fps.

So at 1080p resolutions, gtx 670 will play games at max. At 1440p resolutions and higher, gtx 970 is a must upgrade.


----------



## JordanTr

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *WebTourist*
> 
> quick test
> MSI 970 @1554/8160
> 90% fan speed - 55 C
> http://www.3dmark.com/fs/2811506


how is the noise running it at 90%? I was sure i will get gigabyte next week but now im thinking maybe asus or msi would be a good choice if custon fan curve could make same temps as gigabyte at same or even lower db.


----------



## Cakewalk_S

Ah man...dunno which one to pick... I need one soon tho. Integrated graphics is killer...









Zotac looks like a no-go for me...


----------



## WebTourist

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *JordanTr*
> 
> how is the noise running it at 90%? I was sure i will get gigabyte next week but now im thinking maybe asus or msi would be a good choice if custon fan curve could make same temps as gigabyte at same or even lower db.


very quiet card.
Today I expect another card (Gigabyte) and i will tell you is it better or not.








Regards.


----------



## Chrono Detector

I just bought the MSI GTX 970 and hooked it up to my 4K display and still getting that colour loss, either that MSI really didn't add HDMI 2.0 support like their site stated or I did something wrong.

But I admit the card works well, better than my POS Gigabyte GTX 780 GHZ Edition which have me many issues.


----------



## n780tivs980

What is currently the quietest and coolest running 970 out of the strix/gaming/G1? Was set on a 980 but the price performance of two 970's is just so good it's making it very hard to resist.

I know the strix is the quietest at idle since it stops the fans which is an awesome feature, but any idea the quietest and coolest under heavy gaming.


----------



## JustSomebody

great review of msi gaming 970 overclocked.

http://www.eurogamer.net/articles/digitalfoundry-2014-nvidia-geforce-gtx-970-review
they even have decent video review clips showing off it off vs other related high end cards. i love ingame review clips showing fps and such.


----------



## Timeofdoom

Just submitted my card to the doc. It's lovely: boosting up to 1566, while running core/mem @ 1314/1953. Max temp was 77 C at 73 % fan speed.
I could probably be a lot more strict with it, but I really don't have a reason to OC it too hard. Yet







.


----------



## Rickles

Got my evga SC acx 1.0 boosting to 1512 haven't had time (takes hours....) to download valley or firestrike yet but man I love this card! Was getting around 110 fps in WoW with everything maxed at 1080p and my fps in Diablo 3 was all over the place as is expected. (topped out over 300 fps though)


----------



## fleetfeather

wow and d3 are cpu bound tho?


----------



## JustSomebody

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Rickles*
> 
> Got my evga SC acx 1.0 boosting to 1512 haven't had time (takes hours....) to download valley or firestrike yet but man I love this card! Was getting around 110 fps in WoW with everything maxed at 1080p and my fps in Diablo 3 was all over the place as is expected. (topped out over 300 fps though)


300 fps, time to turn on DSR mate , use that power!


----------



## Rickles

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *fleetfeather*
> 
> wow and d3 are cpu bound tho?


Probably true, but I am not playing anything else at the moment, so I guess that's all that is relevant for me. It is nice knowing that I can adjust some settings to decent levels and get to use lightboost in wow.


----------



## JordanTr

That
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *WebTourist*
> 
> very quiet card.
> Today I expect another card (Gigabyte) and i will tell you is it better or not.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Regards.


would be ideal if you could post your personal experience which is better by cool/quiet ratio with custom fan profiles, i am after as low temps as possible but im very sensitive to noise as well, could sacrifice couple degrees for couple less db


----------



## JordanTr

Btw has any gigabyte gtx970 owner tried difference between side fan intake and exhaust?


----------



## Xarlith

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Cakewalk_S*
> 
> Ah man...dunno which one to pick... I need one soon tho. Integrated graphics is killer...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Zotac looks like a no-go for me...


This isn't Zotac's PCB. Similar, but not identical.


----------



## master0068

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *iluvkfc*
> 
> Ok I purchased one GTX 970 so far (planning to make it 2 once I move my 780 Ti) and it's the ACX 1.0 model. But people have been intensely criticizing it for the misplaced third heatpipe or whatever and saying they are cancelling orders, even returning their cards. So did I make a terrible mistake or are these people overreacting? Is it really that trash? To be clear I don't care about noise whatsoever but high temps sort of preoccupy me and I will be overclocking.
> 
> To be fair it's the only one I found available in Canada and was a good deal cheaper than anything else ($376 CAD ~= $340 USD including tax and shipping), pretty good deal when taking into account "Canada tax", other models start at almost $400 not including tax/shipping.
> 
> So did I mess up? Also for the second card that I will get in SLI, is it worth to wait for a "reference" model (GTX 680 style cooler)?
> 
> Also any advice for SLI? I've never used 2+ cards and worried about top card temps, do I get a side panel fan?


Hey, I'm in Canada and haven't been able to find any for less than 370$+tax and shipping.

Can I ask where you got yours and what the base price was?


----------



## Threader

http://www.directcanada.com/products/?sku=11611101997&vpn=04G-P4-0972-KR&manufacture=EVGA

$358.89 Can. free ground shipping and only 5% tax if shipped out from BC

Evga Geforce GTX970 04G-P4-0972-KR


----------



## FlyingSolo

Gigabyte GTX 970 @ 1.8ghz / Noise Test OC not stable.


----------



## Nestala

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *JustSomebody*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Rickles*
> 
> Got my evga SC acx 1.0 boosting to 1512 haven't had time (takes hours....) to download valley or firestrike yet but man I love this card! Was getting around 110 fps in WoW with everything maxed at 1080p and my fps in Diablo 3 was all over the place as is expected. (topped out over 300 fps though)
> 
> 
> 
> 300 fps, time to turn on DSR mate , use that power!
Click to expand...

I doubt that you would see a difference at all if you're using it with D3. I think it's meant for older games where there is no AA existing.
D3 is not that much of a graphics game to begin with.

Edit: My Gigabyte Gtx 970 G1 arrived at home today! Can't wait to get off work and test it.


----------



## amlett

Mine (MSI) arrived today too, can't concentrate now at work.


----------



## TopicClocker

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *FlyingSolo*
> 
> Gigabyte GTX 970 @ 1.8ghz / Noise Test OC not stable.


----------



## GamingWiidesire

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TopicClocker*


Unigine Heaven doesn't show your current turbo boost clock...


----------



## CaptainZombie

I went ahead and placed an auto-notify on Newegg and a Amazon pre-order for the MSI Gaming. Hoping they get some in soon so I can sell my 770 while they are still fetching something decent.


----------



## Atzenkeeper500

2x Gigabyte G1 GTX 970 - Black Beasts that don´t ROAR at FullLOAD

http://abload.de/image.php?img=1540tccsa5.jpg


----------



## Cakewalk_S

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *CaptainZombie*
> 
> I went ahead and placed an auto-notify on Newegg and a Amazon pre-order for the MSI Gaming. Hoping they get some in soon so I can sell my 770 while they are still fetching something decent.


You price it right it'll sell quick. By no means is a 670 or 770 a weak card... It's just a lower price point. Sold my 670 in 1 day at $165...


----------



## GoldenTiger

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Atzenkeeper500*
> 
> 2x Gigabyte G1 GTX 970 - Black Beasts that don´t ROAR at FullLOAD
> 
> http://abload.de/image.php?img=1540tccsa5.jpg


Only showing a thumbnail







.

Edit: here is your pic fixed







.


,

Nice clocks!


----------



## CaptainZombie

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Cakewalk_S*
> 
> You price it right it'll sell quick. By no means is a 670 or 770 a weak card... It's just a lower price point. Sold my 670 in 1 day at $165...


I also have the backplate for it so I was looking the other day and they were fetching around $250 which would be good enough for me if I can get that.


----------



## Cakewalk_S

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Atzenkeeper500*
> 
> 2x Gigabyte G1 GTX 970 - Black Beasts that don´t ROAR at FullLOAD
> 
> http://abload.de/image.php?img=1540tccsa5.jpg


What is this? Lol troll... Can't see anything. Even with my spectacle in...


----------



## DiaSin

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *CaptainZombie*
> 
> I also have the backplate for it so I was looking the other day and they were fetching around $250 which would be good enough for me if I can get that.


Thats surprising.. I was looking at going crossfire with another Vapor-X 7970 which is VERY close in power to a 770, and the vapor-x is averaging about 165 on completed auctions on ebay. Honestly I probably still will do the crossfire thing.. Its alot more power than getting a 970 for less cost ($160-$180 for the second card, and $75 before rebates for the PSU I have picked out to be able to push the second card) and the only single gpu card on the market right now that beats a crossfire 7970 setup is the GTX 980, and thats WAY too much to spend.


----------



## CaptainZombie

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DiaSin*
> 
> Thats surprising.. I was looking at going crossfire with another Vapor-X 7970 which is VERY close in power to a 770, and the vapor-x is averaging about 165 on completed auctions on ebay. Honestly I probably still will do the crossfire thing.. Its alot more power than getting a 970 for less cost. The only single gpu card on the market right now that beats a crossfire 7970 setup is the GTX 980, and thats WAY too much to spend.


I take that back, just checked and now they are between $212-$240 on completed sales. These are dropping fast.


----------



## iluvkfc

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *master0068*
> 
> Hey, I'm in Canada and haven't been able to find any for less than 370$+tax and shipping.
> 
> Can I ask where you got yours and what the base price was?


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Threader*
> 
> http://www.directcanada.com/products/?sku=11611101997&vpn=04G-P4-0972-KR&manufacture=EVGA
> 
> $358.89 Can. free ground shipping and only 5% tax if shipped out from BC
> 
> Evga Geforce GTX970 04G-P4-0972-KR


^This. As far as I understand they're a subset of NCIX. And free shipping is always nice, although may be a bit lengthy (maybe just because I'm in QC and they mostly ship from BC).


----------



## Rickles

Meh, crossfire was really off putting for me, I like to run games in windowed fullscreen.


----------



## GoldenTiger

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Rickles*
> 
> Meh, crossfire was really off putting for me, I like to run games in windowed fullscreen.


SLI can do that







. Crossfire cannot.


----------



## Pip Boy

a bit of a long shot (well a very long shot) I know, but I don’t suppose anyone with a 970/980 could see if DSR is supported in the latest nvidia beta Linux driver.


----------



## $ilent

Any word on custom bios' yet for gtx 970?

Im itching to give my 970s some more power!


----------



## ChristoM

Thought I would post my findings about the Gigabyte GTX 970 G1 which I received this morning.

it does look like a quality product with all metal design. The card also does not sag, which is impressive considering its length.

I went for the Gigabyte because I wanted the cherry picked GPU and the extra cooling. The problem for me is that the card is relatively speaking loud at idle. I know sound is subjective but my system has 0 moving parts when idling (all fans stand still until ~50c is reached). This makes 3 fans spinning constantly at minimum 35% fan speed = ~1500RPM sound intrusive. I am instead going to go for the cheaper plastic shroud MSI GTX 970 with 0db idle fans and no backplate. I might have lower overclocks but this is a compromise I will make.

If you are like me and idle noise is important to you, then don't buy the Gigabyte GTX 970 G1.


----------



## DiaSin

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Rickles*
> 
> Meh, crossfire was really off putting for me, I like to run games in windowed fullscreen.


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *GoldenTiger*
> 
> SLI can do that
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> . Crossfire cannot.


Wait.. Crossfire can't do borderless windowed? Why? It works fine on the single 7970. Thats kind of essential for me, especially in skyrim, which I am kind of obsessed with. May have to do the 970 after all.. Even though its another $100 for less power..


----------



## GoldenTiger

Here's a review someone found in the 970/980 review thread:
http://www.reviewstudio.net/2028-asus-gtx-970-strix-oc-review-bring-the-maxwell-to-the-owl

It compares a 1228mhz GTX 780 Ti OC vs. 1300mhz GTX 780 OC vs. a 1530mhz GTX 970 OC, for the curious *(boost clocks as stated in the text)*.

The 780 Ti in the review is stated to be running at 1228mhz boost in-game with 1975mhz memory (7900mhz qdr)
(http://www.reviewstudio.net/1179-asus-gtx-780-ti-directcu-ii-oc-review-best-performance-dead-silent/overclocking) and you can find the same reference in the 780 OC review on their site.

*BASE CLOCKS are listed by them in the graph. Boost clocks according to the review are as stated above







. This is actually the best oc-to-oc comparison between a 780 ti at good clocks, 780 at good clocks, and GTX 970 at good clocks, that I have seen linked yet.*
















The gap in other reviews narrows a little at 4K, while remaining similar to 1080 when done at 2560x1440 resolution, keep in mind. (They have a 3dmark score in there too but list the combined, rather than GPU, score which makes it meaningless







). The GTX 970 oc'd stacks up very favorably to the GTX 780 Ti oc'd and consistently beats out the 780 oc'd.


----------



## GoldenTiger

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DiaSin*
> 
> Wait.. Crossfire can't do borderless windowed? Why? It works fine on the single 7970. Thats kind of essential for me, especially in skyrim, which I am kind of obsessed with. May have to do the 970 after all.. Even though its another $100 for less power..


That's correct... AMD cards with crossfire can't do any non-fullscreen-exclusive mode utilizing both GPU's (unless any very very recent update changed that). SLI can and has been able to do all game modes (borderless windowed, windowed, and fullscreen-exclusive) utilizing multi-GPU for years.


----------



## TopicClocker

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *GoldenTiger*
> 
> Here's a review someone found in the 970/980 review thread:
> http://www.reviewstudio.net/2028-asus-gtx-970-strix-oc-review-bring-the-maxwell-to-the-owl
> 
> It compares a 1228mhz GTX 780 Ti OC vs. 1300mhz GTX 780 OC vs. a 1530mhz GTX 970 OC, for the curious *(boost clocks as stated in the text)*.
> 
> The 780 Ti in the review is stated to be running at 1228mhz boost in-game with 1975mhz memory (7900mhz qdr)
> (http://www.reviewstudio.net/1179-asus-gtx-780-ti-directcu-ii-oc-review-best-performance-dead-silent/overclocking) and you can find the same reference in the 780 OC review on their site.
> 
> *BASE CLOCKS are listed by them in the graph. Boost clocks according to the review are as stated above
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> . This is actually the best oc-to-oc comparison between a 780 ti at good clocks, 780 at good clocks, and GTX 970 at good clocks, that I have seen linked yet.*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The gap in other reviews narrows a little at 4K, while remaining similar to 1080 when done at 2560x1440 resolution, keep in mind. (They have a 3dmark score in there too but list the combined, rather than GPU, score which makes it meaningless
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ). The GTX 970 oc'd stacks up very favorably to the GTX 780 Ti oc'd and consistently beats out the 780 oc'd.


Sweet thanks for explaining the clocks, I saw this a few days ago but I didn't really understand the clocks. (Because of GPU boost)

It's pretty much what Gibbo said.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Gibbo*
> 
> As you can see from the results, the GTX 970 is the real star offering GTX 780 OC beating performance out of the box with relative ease, then add in the huge overclocking ability, we achieved 1500MHz core with stock voltage and stock fan speed. We did some later testing using higher voltage and full fan speed and we were achieving around 1600MHz core, that is getting into the realms of upto a 40% overclock on the core and we've not experienced such great overclocking ability in cards for a very long time. The card ran exceptionally cool, never seeing over 60c under-load and remaining relatively quiet and add in the fact this card consumes less than 150W typically and will happily run on a decent 450W power supply is really quite an achievement. *When the 970 was overclocked to beyond 1500MHz core and 8000MHz memory it was beating 780Ti and even close to matching stock 980 performance*, again such an amazing achievement for a card which cost little over £250. First time I've said this but NVIDIA and great value for money in the same sentence!


----------



## Ddreder

MSI GTX 970 master race!!









My friend I and got ours ordered yesterday off newegg when the "came back in stock".. I am super stoked. We have been putting off upgrading from our 570's for so long.. But this feels right


----------



## tsm106

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Arizonian*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *n4p0l3onic*
> 
> Hello anyone here with zotac reference 970? Is it any good?
> 
> 
> 
> I think one member is a Zotac owner (tsm106?) but has not reported over clocking however did confirm it's HDMI 2.0 .
Click to expand...

The Zotac works fine, however it is not true reference like the evga short pcb cards. It had some choice components at places where I had to grind out/clearance on my xspc block. It fits fine now. These things obviously run cool, but wow. On water it idles around 28c lol. Ambient here is 75c, typical of socal.

Overclocking on the Zotac and I'd presume the PNY is a pain in the arse. The Zotac is really hampered by it's restrictive bios. My god, +37mv is all I can get while the EVGA's allow +87. The card can do 1515/2000 so far but it needs more juice. Even though it's a small amount, my Zotac is stuck with not enough juice while temps never break 40c, arghhh!

*Oh wth bumped the clocks some more.


----------



## GoldenTiger

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TopicClocker*
> 
> Sweet thanks for explaining the clocks, I saw this a few days ago but I didn't really understand the clocks. (Because of GPU boost)
> 
> It's pretty much what Gibbo said.


No problem... it seemed somewhat odd to me too, so I dug around their site. The base clocks all match up in each card's review for the overclocked numbers and they state the actual boosts inside of those reviews, in addition to the GTX 970's in the 970 review. And yeah, Gibbo seems to have been spot on the mark there...







.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ddreder*
> 
> MSI GTX 970 master race!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> My friend I and got ours ordered yesterday off newegg when the "came back in stock".. I am super stoked. We have been putting off upgrading from our 570's for so long.. But this feels right


Haha, nice! My pair of MSI Gaming GTX 970's has been "out for delivery" for four hours now







. (lays out bait for UPS guy.)


----------



## GoldenTiger

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *tsm106*
> 
> The Zotac works fine, however it is not true reference like the evga short pcb cards. It had some choice components at places where I had to grind out/clearance on my xspc block. It fits fine now. These things obviously run cool, but wow. On water it idles around 28c lol. Ambient here is 75c, typical of socal.
> 
> Overclocking on the Zotac and I'd presume the PNY is a pain in the arse. The Zotac is really hampered by it's restrictive bios. My god, +37mv is all I can get while the EVGA's allow +87. The card can do 1450/2000 so far but it needs more juice. Even though it's a small amount, my Zotac is stuck with not enough juice while temps never break 40c, arghhh!


EVGA SC ACX only allows for +37mv, while the Gigabyte and MSI GTX 970 cards both allow for +87mv.


----------



## tsm106

Wtb bios editor!


----------



## Didjo

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *GoldenTiger*
> 
> Haha, nice! My pair of MSI Gaming GTX 970's has been "out for delivery" for four hours now
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> . (lays out bait for UPS guy.)


Nice!

Don't forget to show us the temperature in SLI.


----------



## machinehead

OMG ITS HERE


----------



## TopicClocker

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *machinehead*
> 
> OMG ITS HERE


Awesome!


----------



## Rickles

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *GoldenTiger*
> 
> EVGA SC ACX only allows for +37mv, while the Gigabyte and MSI GTX 970 cards both allow for +87mv.


Bummer... good thing mine is boosting to 1500 without only moving the power target to max...


----------



## GoldenTiger

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Didjo*
> 
> Nice!
> 
> Don't forget to show us the temperature in SLI.


Will do







.


----------



## ryouiki

I've got a Gigabyte G1 Gaming on the way, which will be a substantial upgrade since I've been running a 750Ti as a placeholder until the 900 series was released.

That said (this might be a stupid question), I initially didn't plan to do SLI, so when I built the system I went with a SeaSonic 660XP2. Should I feel the itch for SLI later, am I going to be short on power trying to deal with two cards?


----------



## shilka

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ryouiki*
> 
> I've got a Gigabyte G1 Gaming on the way, which will be a substantial upgrade since I've been running a 750Ti as a placeholder until the 900 series was released.
> 
> That said (this might be a stupid question), I initially didn't plan to do SLI, so when I built the system I went with a SeaSonic 660XP2. Should I feel the itch for SLI later, am I going to be short on power trying to deal with two cards?


You dont need a new PSU you can have 2 GTX 970 in SLI on that PSU no problem


----------



## Stay Puft

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *GoldenTiger*
> 
> Only showing a thumbnail
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> .
> 
> Edit: here is your pic fixed
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> .
> 
> 
> ,
> 
> Nice clocks!


Is that the current Valley leader for 970's?


----------



## $ilent

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Stay Puft*
> 
> Is that the current Valley leader for 970's?


He is running windowed and at 900p...


----------



## Stay Puft

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *$ilent*
> 
> He is running windowed and at 900p...


Smh....


----------



## GoldenTiger

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Stay Puft*
> 
> Smh....


Yeah, I think the poster of that was trying to show off his clocks, not score







.


----------



## Matthew89

Just got in from work and this was waiting for me


----------



## CrazyNightOwl

Good Lord, can this even be true: at computeruniverse.com the cheapest non-Ti 780 is now less than the cheapest 970! Which one should I get? The 780 is a "top", after all, and has more CUDA cores, which I believe to be a plus when using the GPU in the Octane CUDA-based renderer. Or am I mistaken and one can not make a conclusion by comparing the count of CUDA cores of 2 different architectures?


----------



## shilka

Just ordered myself 2x Gigabyte Windforce G1 GTX 970 cards and they should show up some time next week, but its not 100% for certain that they will so i have my fingers crossed.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *CrazyNightOwl*
> 
> Good Lord, can this even be true: at computeruniverse.com the cheapest non-Ti 780 is now less than the cheapest 970! Which one should I get? The 780 is a "top", after all, and has more CUDA cores, which I believe to be a plus when using the GPU in the Octane CUDA-based renderer. Or am I mistaken and one can not make a conclusion by comparing the count of CUDA cores of 2 different architectures?


Get a GTX 970 its a newer and faster card and it uses less power.


----------



## subyman

Well, EVGA has clarified their back plate issue for GTX 970 early adopters. For a bit of background, TPU and several other review sites were told early retail GTX 970 would either come with a backplate or they would be mailed to early adopters upon registration. They had an advertisement on their EU website called "EVGA's got your back" and TPU, among others, passed the deal along to those of us reading the reviews the night of launch.

I spoke with an EVGA rep through email. Here's the discussion:
Quote:


> On several of the review sites they state that the EVGA GTX970 card would either come with a backplate in the retail packaging or they would be offered for free upon registering the card with you. I purchased an EVGA GTX970 ACX card and it did not come with a backplate and I did not see an option during the registration process to receive my backplate.
> 
> Your website also ran an advertisement detailing the backplate for all GTX 970 and GTX 980 cards, but the advertisement was recently removed. Several customers have been discussing the backplate issue on the forums and we''d appreciate an official response. When will the backplates become available to ship to us?


Quote:


> Hello,
> 
> Can you please direct me to the link with this advertisement? As I have no knowledge of any back plate promotion being ran in the US for these cards.
> 
> Thank you,
> 
> Brandon B


Quote:


> Brandon,
> 
> Here is a google cache (took a snap shot of your website, you guys took down the promotion today) showing the promotion on your website. I read about the promotion in the Techpowerup.com review.
> 
> Quote from the techpowerup review:
> 
> While our review sample came without a backplate, EVGA tells us that most retail boards will have a backplate, with EVGA mailing backplates for early cards out after a product has been registered.
> 
> Review is here: http://www.techpowerup.com/reviews/EVGA/GTX_970_SC_ACX_Cooler/3.html
> 
> Google Cache promotion from your website here: http://webcache.googleusercontent.com/search?q=cache:bxSwbOQTLcUJ:eu.evga.com/articles/00876/+&cd=2&hl=en&ct=clnk&gl=en&lr=lang_en%7Clang_en
> 
> Thanks


Quote:


> Hello,
> 
> Ahh I see what happened. That page and promotion was actually part of the EU site, not the US site. That would of been a promotion that was only available in the EU. I apologize for any confusion on this matter.
> 
> Thank you,
> 
> Brandon B


Quote:


> Brandon,
> 
> The techpowerup review I based my decision to purchase your card from made no indication of regionality. Several review sites mentioned the card would come with a back plate. There is a thread on your forum where many US based customers feel they were mislead by these reviews. An EVGA rep must have given the review sites misinformation that was then passed to your customers. I feel that early adopters deserve the deal they thought they were paying for. I would have purchased a different card if I had known I would not be getting a back plate with the card.


Quote:


> Hello,
> 
> I just checked that review and it has been corrected since your original email. I really do apologize for any confusion on this but we always have advertisements and rotator banners on our page when we do a promotion like this.
> 
> This review was originally created and posted by their editor W1zzard who is located in Germany, the information he would have received was based on the EU EVGA website. We unfortunately cannot be held liable for misinformation or assumptions on third party sites that we don't have control over.
> 
> Thank you,
> 
> Brandon B


As for the TPU review. Here's the original and the amended paragraph:

Here's the original TPU quote:
Quote:


> While our review sample came without a backplate, *EVGA tells us* that most retail boards will have a backplate, with EVGA mailing backplates for early cards out after a product has been registered.


Then after people were wondering where their backplate was:
Quote:


> Our review sample came without a backplate, EVGA tells us that retail boards will not have a backplate, but EVGA will be mailing backplates for EU customers, while US customers can purchase one.


So after all that, not only do EVGA cards not come with a backplate while other cards do and customers were mislead by EVGA's communication with review sites, we now have to open the wallet again and pay for EVGA's miscommunication. This is about the worse way possible to handle it. Why not give everyone who ordered based on the initial reviews a complementary backplate instead of disappointing your early adopters and make them pay for something that was clearly communicated through review sites? Saying we can buy the backplate is rubbing salt in the wound.

So, for those that are looking for a card. No backplate, in fact, you have to pay extra for it. MSI and Gigabyte are the ones to get.


----------



## Stay Puft

Mine have arrived. Were here yesterday but have a very bad case of food poisoning


----------



## GoldenTiger

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Stay Puft*
> 
> Mine have arrived. Were here yesterday but have a very bad case of food poisoning


Eep! Feel better, play with the cards later!


----------



## $ilent

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Stay Puft*
> 
> Mine have arrived. Were here yesterday but have a very bad case of food poisoning


I feel for you, I had food poisoning once really bad, ended up in hospital was in so much pain!

Re ran 3dmark11, my highest score thus far with SLI 1582/7400 overclock:


----------



## Csokis

NVIDIA GeForce 344.16 WHQL driver!


----------



## Rickles

Stay Puft @Stay Puft


----------



## shilka

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Stay Puft*
> 
> Mine have arrived. Were here yesterday but have a very bad case of food poisoning


Hope you get better i had food poisoning once took me 2 weeks before i could eat normally again.


----------



## InfoWarrior

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *subyman*
> 
> Well, EVGA has clarified their back plate issue for GTX 970 early adopters. For a bit of background, TPU and several other review sites were told early retail GTX 970 would either come with a backplate or they would be mailed to early adopters upon registration. They had an advertisement on their EU website called "EVGA's got your back" and TPU, among others, passed the deal along to those of us reading the reviews the night of launch.
> 
> I spoke with an EVGA rep through email. Here's the discussion:
> 
> As for the TPU review. Here's the original and the amended paragraph:
> 
> Here's the original TPU quote:
> Then after people were wondering where their backplate was:
> So after all that, not only do EVGA cards not come with a backplate while other cards do and customers were mislead by EVGA's communication with review sites, we now have to open the wallet again and pay for EVGA's miscommunication. This is about the worse way possible to handle it. Why not give everyone who ordered based on the initial reviews a complementary backplate instead of disappointing your early adopters and make them pay for something that was clearly communicated through review sites? Saying we can buy the backplate is rubbing salt in the wound.
> 
> So, for those that are looking for a card. No backplate, in fact, you have to pay extra for it. MSI and Gigabyte are the ones to get.


You might wanna check this out.........http://forums.evga.com/970-SC-ACX-Backplate-m2219804.aspx#2220628

Free backplate if you register your cards with EVGA


----------



## GoldenTiger

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *InfoWarrior*
> 
> You might wanna check this out.........http://forums.evga.com/970-SC-ACX-Backplate-m2219804.aspx#2220628
> 
> Free backplate if you register your cards with EVGA


Nope... they have rescinded that and said you have to pay for one.


----------



## InfoWarrior

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *GoldenTiger*
> 
> Nope... they have rescinded that and said you have to pay for one.


Those a*******......make me want to return my cards based sheerly on principal alone...


----------



## tsm106

EVGA really cut corners on this release didn't they?


----------



## $ilent

tsm which cards are you looking to purchase


----------



## tsm106

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *$ilent*
> 
> tsm which cards are you looking to purchase


Anything short pcb that has a less restrictive bios.


----------



## $ilent

What about the Galax (mix of Galaxy & KFA2 I believe)

http://www.overclockers.co.uk/showproduct.php?prodid=GX-001-GX&groupid=701&catid=1914&subcat=1010


----------



## iLLicit1

Major coil whine on my EVGA GTX 970 SC. So disappointed.


----------



## FlyingSolo

Looks like my delivery people are having so many problems with my parcel. First they lost one of my parcel. And the guy who should deliver my 970 says he does not even have that parcel in his van but the tracking shows he has it. So there gonna call me back tomorrow with a update on whats going on.


----------



## Threader

Driver inadvertently dropped your card inside his pc.


----------



## $ilent

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Threader*
> 
> Driver inadvertently dropped your card inside his pc.


+1


----------



## revro

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *tsm106*
> 
> EVGA really cut corners on this release didn't they?


do they plan an IPO or what? have they a new CEO, some idiot MBA? they are now squandering their entire brand to earn some pennies? and the backplate fiasco, have they gone insane? wait they haven, they just gone blind cause of greed


----------



## FlyingSolo

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Threader*
> 
> Driver inadvertently dropped your card inside his pc.


Man i know for sure they stole my other parcel since it was a phone. And the other guy over the phone when called said he had that parcel but when he came back that parcel was missing yeah right.


----------



## GoldenTiger

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *FlyingSolo*
> 
> Man i know for sure they stole my other parcel since it was a phone. And the other guy over the phone when called said he had that parcel but when he came back that parcel was missing yeah right.


I was gonna +1 the following...
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Threader*
> 
> Driver inadvertently dropped your card inside his pc.


...but given what you said, it would probably be in poor taste







.


----------



## Threader

All kidding aside, I hope you (Flyingsolo) sort out your delivery issues. Kinda of making me nervous now that I didn't pay the $14 insurance on my 2 x GTX 970 currently in transit.


----------



## Rickles

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *iLLicit1*
> 
> Major coil whine on my EVGA GTX 970 SC. So disappointed.


Man, you guys are making me concerned... I didn't hear any from mine, but maybe I wasn't stressing it enough..


----------



## $ilent

Where have you guys preordered from?

Sounds like some real shady stuff on the delivery part. Only problems ive ever had was with company called Initial CityLink, they have like THE worse review for any courier company in the UK, and for good reason.

These guys just flat out dont even try deliver your stuff, they just lie and say they tried to deliver but they dont even make an attempt, so you have to go to the depot to pick it up yourself.

The reviews are many in number and I would say they are funny to read but its so annoying when a company just flat out lies like these guys do. I have no idea how they are even still a business.

https://www.trustpilot.co.uk/review/www.city-link.co.uk

edit: this review site is even better, almost 1850 1 star rating out of 5 out of total of 2000 reviews: http://www.reviewcentre.com/reviews93418.html


----------



## FlyingSolo

I ordered from novatech and this is my second time ordering from them. The first time was when i didn't find DDR4 anywhere so i had to order it from them lucky that came. Same again didn't find a 970 anywhere in UK and ordered from them again and this happens. After reading there reviews not really happy now. Also used there free delivery which really is the same thing as paying cause they send it by Parcel Force Express 24. I normally order from Scan cause they use DPD and i get free next day deliver from them.


----------



## specopsFI

Guys, is it true that the Gigabyte G1 fans idle at 1500RPM? And that you can't get them lower even manually?


----------



## hamzta09

*Shreada
$ilent*

Please tell me your SLI results and also what the Temps/Noise are and what case you use.


----------



## shilka

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *hamzta09*
> 
> *Shreada
> $ilent*
> 
> Please tell me your SLI results and also what the Temps/Noise are and what case you use.


I am going to make a make major review with single and SLI in 1080P and 1440P FPS numbers once i get my cards, already have a ton of games and programs ready just need the cards.
Wont be untill next week or the week after if i am unlucky.


----------



## hamzta09

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *shilka*
> 
> I am going to make a make major review with single and SLI in 1080P and 1440P FPS numbers once i get my cards, already have a ton of games and programs ready just need the cards.
> Wont be untill next week or the week after if i am unlucky.


Im getting my cards on friday with other new parts. Ill read your review either way. But I would love to have my questions answered before I recieve them, while I can still make changes to the order, incase the Asus or Gig versions are better. Though, performance wise, I doubt it.


----------



## shilka

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *hamzta09*
> 
> Im getting my cards on friday with other new parts. Ill read your review either way. But I would love to have my questions answered before I recieve them, while I can still make changes to the order, incase the Asus or Gig versions are better. Though, performance wise, I doubt it.


The Asus is 11db more quiet but runs 11c hotter then the Gigabyte, i picked the Gigabyte as i rather have a little bit of noise and a colder card(s), performance they are pretty close


----------



## amlett

Sign me up please









Well, I'm impressed with this card. Max OC stable 1550/8000 with 65º, fan 100% Valley and Firestrike. Even at 100% is very quiet compared with my last EVGA 780 ACX.

http://imageshack.us/download/661/LgO1eM.png

Comparing with max stable OCs I got with last cards (when I did the FS the days I had them, graphics score):

780 (one classy and a 6gb acx) 1215mhz: 11863 +1500
290X watercooled EK full block 1225mhz: 13406 -27

With this price and performance/heat/noise, these cards are amazing.

Waiting for some heatsinks for starting to put it on water. EK VGA universal block, fujipoly thermalpads for VRMs, ram heatsinks and a fan blowing to it. With Skyn3t BIOS, lets see how far it goes.


----------



## GoldenTiger

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *hamzta09*
> 
> Im getting my cards on friday with other new parts. Ill read your review either way. But I would love to have my questions answered before I recieve them, while I can still make changes to the order, incase the Asus or Gig versions are better. Though, performance wise, I doubt it.


Are you asking in regards to the MSI GTX 970 Gaming cards? I have a pair due in for delivery today and can post some quick scores & temp/noise info tonight. My case is a Fractal Design Define R3 with all fan spots populated including the side one by low-RPM/undervolted 120 & 140mm fans (max per spot). (Case: http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16811352013 ).


----------



## $ilent

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *hamzta09*
> 
> *Shreada
> $ilent*
> 
> Please tell me your SLI results and also what the Temps/Noise are and what case you use.


SLi results for benchmarks or games?

Single GTX 970 @1607core/8002mem



SLI GTX 970 @1582core/7400memory



Sli GTX 970 @ 1511core/stock memory



Throughout all tests I ran the fans at 100%, I believe max temp I saw was 70C on the top card, bottom card was lower. Case is a Corsair 700D with the CPU watercooled.


----------



## hamzta09

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *GoldenTiger*
> 
> Are you asking in regards to the MSI GTX 970 Gaming cards? I have a pair due in for delivery today and can post some quick scores & temp/noise info tonight. My case is a Fractal Design Define R3 with all fan spots populated including the side one by low-RPM/undervolted 120 & 140mm fans (max per spot). (Case: http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16811352013 ).


Yes the MSI version.
I have the same Case but only 3 fans (1 rear, 2 front) but will fit 5-6 whenever I get my parts.

So your results would be appreciated.
Do you have a decibel meter? If not, a smartphone with access to db app?


----------



## hamzta09

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *$ilent*
> 
> SLi results for benchmarks or games?
> 
> Throughout all tests I ran the fans at 100%, I believe max temp I saw was 70C on the top card, bottom card was lower. Case is a Corsair 700D with the CPU watercooled.


Thanks.

How loud are the fans at 100%?

How loud are they at 75% and also, what temp after a couple runs of Valley/Heaven on ultra?


----------



## GamingWiidesire

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *specopsFI*
> 
> Guys, is it true that the Gigabyte G1 fans idle at 1500RPM? And that you can't get them lower even manually?


No. You can't go lower than 34% with the current BIOS which equals 1607-1617 RPM for my Gigabyte GTX 970. But honestly, I have a pretty silent PC and the other fans are louder than my Gigabyte. So no complaints here.

I manually adjusted the card to stay under 45% till 80 degrees.

Mine overclocked pretty good to 1542 MHz Coreclock and 3947 MHz Memoryclock. Even with this overclock and the reduced fan speeds the absolute maximum temperature I have seen is 72 degrees. While playing Battlefield 4 it's mostly 62-69 degrees.


----------



## subyman

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *GoldenTiger*
> 
> Nope... they have rescinded that and said you have to pay for one.


Yeah, its been a bit of a fiasco. Trying to get some answers has been difficult. Email rep said no deal for US guys even though the reviews all said we would get them and the reviews have even been updated, so obviously there was a miscommunication internally. Why should the customers be the ones to have to pay?
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *InfoWarrior*
> 
> Those a*******......make me want to return my cards based sheerly on principal alone...


I'd return it right now if I knew a water block was coming for the Gigabyte or MSI cards.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *tsm106*
> 
> EVGA really cut corners on this release didn't they?


Definitely. Lots of issues. Sad to see. I really liked EVGA. I hope their well regarded support comes through on this.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *iLLicit1*
> 
> Major coil whine on my EVGA GTX 970 SC. So disappointed.


I haven't noticed any yet. I have a loud pump though, so I'll listen closely next time I game.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *revro*
> 
> do they plan an IPO or what? have they a new CEO, some idiot MBA? they are now squandering their entire brand to earn some pennies? and the backplate fiasco, have they gone insane? wait they haven, they just gone blind cause of greed


I don't know. It is really a two fold issue. One, their competition is doing backplates but they aren't. Secondly, they communicated through reviews that we'd be getting them and then pulled them. Not only do we feel slighted, but the product they are now claiming to have originally intended for the US buyers is inferior to the competition. Strange stance to take for them.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Rickles*
> 
> Man, you guys are making me concerned... I didn't hear any from mine, but maybe I wasn't stressing it enough..


I'm a bit concerned about the VRMs because I want to water cool these cards and hopefully mess with voltages, but with coil whine and cheap VRMs I'm not sure that's a good idea.


----------



## $ilent

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *hamzta09*
> 
> Thanks.
> 
> How loud are the fans at 100%?
> 
> How loud are they at 75% and also, what temp after a couple runs of Valley/Heaven on ultra?


36db from my chair (PC tower is touching the desk im sat at) - 1 fan on @ 100% fan speed
48db from 1 foot from gpu - 1 fan on @ 100% fan speed

41db from 1 foot from gpu - both fans @75% fan speed

65db from right next to gpu - both fans @ 100% fan speed

57db from right next to gpu - both fans @75% fan speed

This is with the side case wall off btw.


----------



## bastian

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *iLLicit1*
> 
> Major coil whine on my EVGA GTX 970 SC. So disappointed.


I don't know what is up with EVGA. I had coil whine on my 780 Ti Ref and the 980 SC Ref I picked up also had it. I took back the 980 SC and am awaiting the Gigabyte 980 G1 - maybe it will be lucky.


----------



## hamzta09

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *$ilent*
> 
> 36db from chair (PC tower is touching the desk im sat at)
> 
> 48db from 1 foot - 1 fan on, second fan off
> 
> 65db from right next to gpu - both fans at 100%
> 
> 41db 1 foot from gpu - @75% fan speed
> 
> 57db from right next to gpu - @75% fan speed


Could you run valley/unigine with fans at 75% and report temps?


----------



## Didjo

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *$ilent*
> 
> SLi results for benchmarks or games?
> 
> Single GTX 970 @1607core/8002mem
> 
> 
> 
> SLI GTX 970 @1582core/7400memory
> 
> 
> 
> Sli GTX 970 @ 1511core/stock memory
> 
> 
> 
> Throughout all tests I ran the fans at 100%, I believe max temp I saw was 70C on the top card, bottom card was lower. Case is a Corsair 700D with the CPU watercooled.


Is your card from Gigabyte or MSI?


----------



## $ilent

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *hamzta09*
> 
> Could you run valley/unigine with fans at 75% and report temps?


Valley 1.0 result with SLI GTX 970 @1582/7400:



Max temp TOP 970 - 75C

Max temp BOTTOM 970 - 55C

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Didjo*
> 
> Is your card from Gigabyte or MSI?


MSI Gaming 970.


----------



## ironhide138

How bright is the wind force logo on the Gigabyte cards? Saw the video a few pages back about the cards fan noise, and noticed when he put his hand like a foot away from the card, it fully lit up his hand!. Would this be annoying if you have a side window in your case, and its maybe 8-10inch from your screen, 16 from your face?


----------



## Gregory14

not annoying at all. a blue LED fan would be brighter.


----------



## GamingWiidesire

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ironhide138*
> 
> How bright is the wind force logo on the Gigabyte cards? Saw the video a few pages back about the cards fan noise, and noticed when he put his hand like a foot away from the card, it fully lit up his hand!. Would this be annoying if you have a side window in your case, and its maybe 8-10inch from your screen, 16 from your face?


you can regulate it with Geforce Experience


----------



## $ilent

Just ran a quick Battlefield 4 benchmark using fraps, got 105fps at 1440p with gtx 970 SLI. Beats GTX780ti by over 10%, and this is at stock.


----------



## zaodrze244

$ilent can you see a big difference in performance compared to 2x670? I wonder about the change 2x680 to 2x970. if this is how any sense, ie if there is a noticeable increase in gaming performance. I play in 1440p.


----------



## Matthew89

Got my card a few hours ago and tried to do a little overlocking and this is where i'm at so far.
MSI 970 Gaming @ 1502 / 7800 - This card is really nice when overclocked and well worth the money


----------



## $ilent

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *zaodrze244*
> 
> $ilent can you see a big difference in performance compared to 2x670? I wonder about the change 2x680 to 2x970. if this is how any sense, ie if there is a noticeable increase in gaming performance. I play in 1440p.


It feels smoother to be honest, but I had to run my 670s with the resolution scale down to 85% and other quality settings down too. And even then my game was jittery at times.


----------



## Diggz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *bastian*
> 
> I don't know what is up with EVGA. I had coil whine on my 780 Ti Ref and the 980 SC Ref I picked up also had it. I took back the 980 SC and am awaiting the Gigabyte 980 G1 - maybe it will be lucky.


My Gigabyte 970 has some coil whine. Not as bad as my 280x did though.


----------



## bastian

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Diggz*
> 
> My Gigabyte 970 has some coil whine. Not as bad as my 280x did though.


You have the Gigabyte 970 G1?


----------



## semitope

Just realized the strix looks like an owl....

cool


----------



## Razzaa

Sold my Zotac for full price and bought the Gigabyte 970. Its a beast.


----------



## Sp33d Junki3

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *$ilent*
> 
> It feels smoother to be honest, but I had to run my 670s with the resolution scale down to 85% and other quality settings down too. And even then my game was jittery at times.


Thank you. I run 1920x1080 on a single 670. getting a 970 is gonna be a nice upgrade that I will see.


----------



## ZeusHavok

Just got my card and ramped up the power target and voltage in Afterburner and it hits and stays @ 1500MHz

Super impressive card, can't wait for the weekend to put my second one in

http://www.techpowerup.com/gpuz/details.php?id=kgm39


----------



## $ilent

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Sp33d Junki3*
> 
> Thank you. I run 1920x1080 on a single 670. getting a 970 is gonna be a nice upgrade that I will see.


Oh it will scream at 1080p. My 970s are getting 105fps on BF4 at ultra setting and thats at stock.


----------



## ccRicers

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *semitope*
> 
> Just realized the strix looks like an owl....
> 
> cool


That's basically what a strix is


----------



## YpsiNine

Hi guys,

I am trying to find a comfortable 24/7 OC for my MSI Gaming 970 and I think I am getting there.

One question though, if there isn't any difference in benchmark results when using different voltages, should I just keep it at the lowest?
I tried +25mV, +50mV and +75mV (see screenshot below from the +75mV run) but the benchmarks were roughly the same when I added more voltage.
I thought perhaps the PerfCap in GPUz was telling me that it needed more voltage to perform better, but it seems I was wrong?

http://www.3dmark.com/fs/2818451


PS: I found the latest GPU-z build from the Techpowerup GPU-z test forum that shows the correct information for Maxwell.


----------



## ZeusHavok

Anyone else using a 1440p monitor and finding that 4k super res looks jaggy as hell?


----------



## JustSomebody

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ccRicers*
> 
> That's basically what a strix is


It's a owl alright.



and that mouse is the 290x right now.


----------



## subyman

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ZeusHavok*
> 
> Anyone else using a 1440p monitor and finding that 4k super res looks jaggy as hell?


I thought the DSR was better for 1080p screens? 1440p would need even more than 4k to get proper scaling with DSR.


----------



## ZeusHavok

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *subyman*
> 
> I thought the DSR was better for 1080p screens? 1440p would need even more than 4k to get proper scaling with DSR.


Well it does go up to 5120x2880 and that looks great. I was just curious if anyone else was getting the same issue as me. I thought it would have worked at any res as it's internal render down-scaling.


----------



## LOKI23NY

Going to have to RMA my card. EVGA GTX 970 SC ACX 1.0









As soon as I start running the valley benchmark or play BF4 the sound starts immediately. I've never dealt with this before, easiest way I can describe it is that it sounds like electricity running though something and then when I cancel the benchmark there is a high pitched noise. I'm assuming this is "coil whine"? No idea how anyone could deal with that sound all the time.

On a side note, I don't find the fans to be that loud.


----------



## Diggz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *bastian*
> 
> You have the Gigabyte 970 G1?


Yep, the Gigabyte GTX970 G1 Gaming.


----------



## tsm106

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *JustSomebody*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *ccRicers*
> 
> That's basically what a strix is
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It's a owl alright.
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> and that mouse is the 290x right now.
Click to expand...

Here's the owl itself from ROG. lol @ 290x comment.

http://rog.asus.com/341242014/gaming-monitors/strix-owl-4k-uhd-wallpaper/


----------



## subyman

MSI Gaming 970's showed up on newegg so I ordered two of those. I'm returning my EVGA SC to Amazon. No more dealing with the backplate crap. Can't wait!


----------



## ZeusHavok

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *LOKI23NY*
> 
> Going to have to RMA my card. EVGA GTX 970 SC ACX 1.0
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> As soon as I start running the valley benchmark or play BF4 the sound starts immediately. I've never dealt with this before, easiest way I can describe it is that it sounds like electricity running though something and then when I cancel the benchmark there is a high pitched noise. I'm assuming this is "coil whine"? No idea how anyone could deal with that sound all the time.
> 
> On a side note, I don't find the fans to be that loud.


yeah that's coil whine. There's reports/rumors circulating at the moment that EVGA cut corners on that card.


----------



## Sp33d Junki3

I got the Strix it was the best price that includes a backplate. Plus one less cable to have around, single 8pin is nice.


----------



## 1508AD

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *$ilent*
> 
> Just ran a quick Battlefield 4 benchmark using fraps, got 105fps at 1440p with gtx 970 SLI. Beats GTX780ti by over 10%, and this is at stock.


I don't understand. Do you mean 2 x gtx 970 is only 10 percent faster than 1 x gtx 780 ti? I assume you mean 2 x gtx 780 ti in sli?

Thanks


----------



## $ilent

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *1508AD*
> 
> I don't understand. Do you mean 2 x gtx 970 is only 10 percent faster than 1 x gtx 780 ti? I assume you mean 2 x gtx 780 ti in sli?
> 
> Thanks


Sorry, yes 2x GTX 970 in SLI is 10% faster than 2x GTX 780ti in sli at stock. (93fps for the 780ti's vs 105fps for the 970s).


----------



## Stay Puft

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ZeusHavok*
> 
> yeah that's coil whine. There's reports/rumors circulating at the moment that EVGA cut corners on that card.


Evga sucks anymore. People need to stop buying their garbage


----------



## 1508AD

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *$ilent*
> 
> Sorry, yes 2x GTX 970 in SLI is 10% faster than 2x GTX 780ti in sli at stock. (93fps for the 780ti's vs 105fps for the 970s).


Excellent thanks


----------



## CrazyNightOwl

While the discussion in this thread seems to be centered around Gigabyte/MSI, I'd like to deviate and ask the owners of the blower-equipped flavors, such as Palit *non-Jet-Stream* or Gainward: how are the temps, noise and, most importantly, the OC potential on those?

In addition, which of the cards mentioned in this thread use reference PCB's, or are know to be able to fit a full-cover block? Which block(s) fit, if any?


----------



## GoldenTiger

MSI Gaming GTX 970's for SLI arrived. Ambient room temperature around 80 degrees fahrenheit







since AC is being finished up on fixes in the morning. However, even at 72% fan speed (~1620rpm) these things are barely audible over my 1000rpm 140mm fractal fans. My case is a Fractal Design Define R3 with all fan spots populated including the side one by low-RPM/undervolted 120 & 140mm fans (max per spot). (Case: http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16811352013 ). I literally can't hear these Gaming 970's above the case fans if I put it down to 1400rpm (~61% fan speed). At all, even with my head next to my PC within inches physically.

Delta between top and bottom cards is about 6c during gaming sessions after 20 minutes or so. Noise is as stated above absolutely beautiful.

Clocks so far are interesting because one card is maxing at 1.193v vGPU in the afterburner readout while the other goes up to 1.225v when both are set to +50mv, and the first gpu won't go higher than 1.193v while the second will go to 1.25v if I up the slider further







... gonna have to figure this part out







.

That all said... whisper quiet and with an 80F room temperature (really, really warm) I am peaking at about 65c with virtually silent noise levels in SLI with this case and fan setup (1 slot spacing between the cards). Overclock so far is game-stable at 1536mhz core/7908mhz mem in SLI and it barely puts out any heat as I mentioned before.

If I can get the flippin' card to go to a proper voltage (GPU1)... I already know the second card has more headroom from trying it individually







. Here's hoping soon enough







.


----------



## subyman

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *GoldenTiger*
> 
> MSI Gaming GTX 970's for SLI arrived. Ambient room temperature around 80 degrees fahrenheit
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> since AC is being finished up on fixes in the morning. However, even at 72% fan speed (~1620rpm) these things are barely audible over my 1000rpm 140mm fractal fans. My case is a Fractal Design Define R3 with all fan spots populated including the side one by low-RPM/undervolted 120 & 140mm fans (max per spot). (Case: http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16811352013 ). I literally can't hear these Gaming 970's above the case fans if I put it down to 1400rpm (~61% fan speed). At all, even with my head next to my PC within inches physically.
> 
> Delta between top and bottom cards is about 6c during gaming sessions after 20 minutes or so. Noise is as stated above absolutely beautiful.
> 
> Clocks so far are interesting because one card is maxing at 1.193v vGPU in the afterburner readout while the other goes up to 1.225v when both are set to +50mv, and the first gpu won't go higher than 1.193v while the second will go to 1.25v if I up the slider further
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ... gonna have to figure this part out
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> .
> 
> That all said... whisper quiet and with an 80F room temperature (really, really warm) I am peaking at about 65c with virtually silent noise levels in SLI with this case and fan setup (1 slot spacing between the cards). Overclock so far is game-stable at 1536mhz core/7908mhz mem in SLI and it barely puts out any heat as I mentioned before.
> 
> If I can get the flippin' card to go to a proper voltage (GPU1)... I already know the second card has more headroom from trying it individually
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> . Here's hoping soon enough
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> .


Sounds great. Bet you are glad you traded out that EVGA early. I went your route. 2xMSI Gaming on the way for me to replace an EVGA. Now if I can find a PG278Q in stock, I'll be all set.


----------



## GoldenTiger

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *subyman*
> 
> Sounds great. Bet you are glad you traded out that EVGA early. I went your route. 2xMSI Gaming on the way for me to replace an EVGA. Now if I can find a PG278Q in stock, I'll be all set.


110% satisfied with the decision to make the switch. From the packaging to heatsink to overclockability to noise levels to temperatures to board quality to the free awesome jumbo mousepad included with each, they're much better than evga's offering







.


----------



## machinehead

Ordered a mouse pad









Got a free 970









Installed it to make sure it works then I'm doing a fresh os install going from vista to 8


----------



## jdc122

any reason why the msi is so popular? looking at the asus strix for SLI, worth the extra cash? its quietness should help as the case is in my room and the fans being off up till 67c is amazing!


----------



## YpsiNine

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jdc122*
> 
> any reason why the msi is so popular? looking at the asus strix for SLI, worth the extra cash? its quietness should help as the case is in my room and the fans being off up till 67c is amazing!


It was either Asus or MSI for me, but the Asus was more expensive where I live and I couldn't really justify it "just because it's Asus".

With that said, I am extremely satisfied with my MSI 970. Looks great, dead silent at idle and great build quality. I think Asus and MSI are the best in that department.


----------



## Cakewalk_S

Just ordered my GTX 970 ASUS STRIX... Now I just need to search around my condo for 2 8 pin atx connectors to mod my only 2 6 pin 12v power connectors....hmmm


----------



## Sp33d Junki3

I would go for the MSI myself. Here it is $420 and Asus is $380 while Gigabyte is $450.


----------



## $ilent

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jdc122*
> 
> any reason why the msi is so popular? looking at the asus strix for SLI, worth the extra cash? its quietness should help as the case is in my room and the fans being off up till 67c is amazing!


Its probably down to the overclocking headroom that seems so commonplace and the quietness of it (fans dont turn on up until certain temp).

Ive not sen one MSI Gaming that hasn done over 1500mhz core yet, seen a handful doing 1600+.


----------



## mickeykool

I downloaded MSI afterburner and for testing i increased my core mhz +100. Ran heaven benchmark and the core has not increased 100+ as I set it to. What am i doing wrong?

thanks


----------



## Stay Puft

Quick and dirty runs. Need to redo the loop to cool the xeons and push them to 4.4ghz. 1550 BC / 7900 effective memory

http://www.3dmark.com/fs/2817459

http://www.3dmark.com/3dm11/8753923


----------



## $ilent

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mickeykool*
> 
> I downloaded MSI afterburner and for testing i increased my core mhz +100. Ran heaven benchmark and the core has not increased 100+ as I set it to. What am i doing wrong?
> 
> thanks


I take it you clicked apply after setting it go +100? Check on the graph where it says gpu core clock to see what it got to during the benchmark. Sorry if this is teaching you to suck eggs.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Stay Puft*
> 
> Quick and dirty runs. Need to redo the loop to cool the xeons and push them to 4.4ghz. 1550 BC / 7900 effective memory
> 
> http://www.3dmark.com/fs/2817459
> 
> http://www.3dmark.com/3dm11/8753923


nicely


----------



## GoldenTiger

https://forums.geforce.com/default/topic/777448/geforce-900-series/-major-issue-sli-gtx-970-cards-one-card-runs-way-lower-voltage-than-the-other-driver-bug-/

Anyone else experiencing this? Ran individually, each MSI GTX 970 gaming will go to 1.243v vGPU, but if run in SLI the secondary card (even tried swapping them) always goes down to 1.19v... hurts the overclock a good bit







! If you're running SLI and have this problem please go bump that thread and post your support for an answer







. Seems like a major driver bug to me.

http://hardforum.com/showpost.php?p=1041118320&postcount=47

Lord Exodia on H confirms the same problem.


----------



## Didjo

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *GoldenTiger*
> 
> MSI Gaming GTX 970's for SLI arrived. Ambient room temperature around 80 degrees fahrenheit
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> since AC is being finished up on fixes in the morning. However, even at 72% fan speed (~1620rpm) these things are barely audible over my 1000rpm 140mm fractal fans. My case is a Fractal Design Define R3 with all fan spots populated including the side one by low-RPM/undervolted 120 & 140mm fans (max per spot). (Case: http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16811352013 ). I literally can't hear these Gaming 970's above the case fans if I put it down to 1400rpm (~61% fan speed). At all, even with my head next to my PC within inches physically.
> 
> Delta between top and bottom cards is about 6c during gaming sessions after 20 minutes or so. Noise is as stated above absolutely beautiful.
> 
> Clocks so far are interesting because one card is maxing at 1.193v vGPU in the afterburner readout while the other goes up to 1.225v when both are set to +50mv, and the first gpu won't go higher than 1.193v while the second will go to 1.25v if I up the slider further
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ... gonna have to figure this part out
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> .
> 
> That all said... whisper quiet and with an 80F room temperature (really, really warm) I am peaking at about 65c with virtually silent noise levels in SLI with this case and fan setup (1 slot spacing between the cards). Overclock so far is game-stable at 1536mhz core/7908mhz mem in SLI and it barely puts out any heat as I mentioned before.
> 
> If I can get the flippin' card to go to a proper voltage (GPU1)... I already know the second card has more headroom from trying it individually
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> . Here's hoping soon enough
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> .


Thanks for the comment!

Is this 65 degrees with overclocking or stock? Is fan on auto?

Do you know if the HDMI is 2.0?

Sorry for many questions. I'm really interested in this card.


----------



## jjsoviet

I will be part of the club tomorrow!









There will be pics of the card. :3


----------



## Gerbacio

Newegg has the MSI on stock....the asus just went out a sec ago

Amazon has the EVGA on stock aswell!!!

HURRY!!!

Sales Order Date: 9/24/2014 4:51:32 PM
Shipping Method: Newegg Next Day

2 x ($349.99) MSI GTX 970 GAMING 4G GeForce GTX 970 4GB 256-Bit $699.98
Subtotal: $699.98
Tax: $0.00
Shipping and Handling: $36.77
Rush Order: $2.99
Total Amount: $739.74


----------



## mickeykool

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *$ilent*
> 
> I take it you clicked apply after setting it go +100? Check on the graph where it says gpu core clock to see what it got to during the benchmark. Sorry if this is teaching you to suck eggs.
> 
> nicely


Thanks Silent, didn't click on apply when I made changes now it all works.


----------



## GoldenTiger

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Didjo*
> 
> Thanks for the comment!
> 
> Is this 65 degrees with overclocking or stock? Is fan on auto?
> 
> Do you know if the HDMI is 2.0?
> 
> Sorry for many questions. I'm really interested in this card.


Overclocking @ ~70% fan speed which is only slightly audible above my undervolted case fans (mostly 140's) in a Fractal Define R3. After long game sessions temps are peaking at about 68-69c though.

Overclocked speeds of 1536mhz core & 8000mhz mem for now due to aforementioned second-card-always-undervolted-in-SLI problem.

MSI rep has confirmed elsewhere it is HDMI 2.0.

Oh, and eye candy:


----------



## Techboy10

Damn, still can't decide on which card (or 2) to get. I really like the MSI but wish it had a backplate and the red/black doesn't go with my system (white/black/blue). The Gigabyte G1 is just crazy long ( would have to remove a hdd tray to fit it (not a huge deal but ehhh) and doesn't have the 0 db idle mode, and the Asus's fans stay idle all the way to 67C which makes me a bit uncomfortable. It also only has a single 8-pin vs 8+6, would that limit overclocking at all?

Also, does the Strix's logo light up like the MSI/Gigabyte?


----------



## ForTheHorde

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *GoldenTiger*
> 
> Overclocking @ ~70% fan speed which is only slightly audible above my undervolted case fans (mostly 140's) in a Fractal Define R3. After long game sessions temps are peaking at about 68-69c though.
> 
> Overclocked speeds of 1536mhz core & 8000mhz mem for now due to aforementioned second-card-always-undervolted-in-SLI problem.
> 
> MSI rep has confirmed elsewhere it is HDMI 2.0.
> 
> Oh, and eye candy:


I will be getting 2 x MSI 970s too, but i have to wait for a cheque and i will build gaming pc from scratch, may take a few months though. Some gaming footage would be most welcome, anything from WoW to BF4 or any CoD games.....or any fighting games if u have any


----------



## jdc122

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Techboy10*
> 
> Damn, still can't decide on which card (or 2) to get. I really like the MSI but wish it had a backplate and the red/black doesn't go with my system (white/black/blue). The Gigabyte G1 is just crazy long ( would have to remove a hdd tray to fit it (not a huge deal but ehhh) and doesn't have the 0 db idle mode, and the Asus's fans stay idle all the way to 67C which makes me a bit uncomfortable. It also only has a single 8-pin vs 8+6, would that limit overclocking at all?
> 
> Also, does the Strix's logo light up like the MSI/Gigabyte?


AFAIK strix logo lights up, and the number of pins never limits a card unless you're talking extreme cooling. 8 pin is rated for 250w, 6 pins are rated for 75w. none of these cards are ever going to need 325w on top of the 75w (I think) they can draw from the pcie slot









irony is, only difference between the six and 8 pins are two extra grounds. those extra pins don't ever provide power







therefore, even if its not rated I doubt most cards would struggle running off a single six pin. it simply helps with better power deliver/safety.


----------



## GoldenTiger

*The mystery deepens...* Despite being set to 110% power target, the cards are bouncing against 100% powerlimit then downvolting even further...







. GPU1 will go down to 1.156v at times which is insane, even while GPU2 remains at 1.206v at that time. Afterburner graphs confirm that the cards never go above 100% despite being set for 110%, other than 1-2 split-second times of 103% being hit inside of a 10+ minute graph.


----------



## jdc122

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *GoldenTiger*
> 
> *The mystery deepens...* Despite being set to 110% power target, the cards are bouncing against 100% powerlimit then downvolting even further...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> . GPU1 will go down to 1.156v at times which is insane, even while GPU2 remains at 1.206v at that time. Afterburner graphs confirm that the cards never go above 100% despite being set for 110%, other than 1-2 split-second times of 103% being hit inside of a 10+ minute graph.


what are you testing them on?

mostly likely launch drivers, I don't think a launch has ever gone perfectly smooth.


----------



## GoldenTiger

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jdc122*
> 
> what are you testing them on?
> 
> mostly likely launch drivers, I don't think a launch has ever gone perfectly smooth.


344.16 WHQL.


----------



## Cakewalk_S

HMM... So I'll be lapping and changing the paste first thing on the strix... those heatpipes need lapped. Trust me, it'll be fine on direct heatpipe, I use 2000gritt so I barely take off anything, just basically the machining marks... Looks like the VRM cooler is almost identical to the 670's VRM heatsink...

Surprisingly enough, the 670's VRM cooler could be modded also,

As you see in the picture there's 2 little clear washers, if you remove those you can create much greater pressure on the VRM's...which creates better thermal transfer between the pad and the cooler... I did this on my 670 and the VRM stayed cool to the touch even under maximum loads... I'll have to see if the strix is the same way...


Found my 8 pin power connectors...only downside is I have to attach a 2 pin atx connector to the other 6...the 2 pin is red...ew. It's going to look dorky


----------



## MaddenModer

Ordered the MSI GTX 970 and it should arrive next week Should be a good upgrade from my GTX 680.


----------



## fleetfeather

Goldentiger, i suspect one of your cards is 60-70% ASIC, whilst the other is 80%


----------



## Gerbacio

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *GoldenTiger*
> 
> 344.16 WHQL.


Did the msi cards came with a slight bridge??

I never sli'ed and I just realized.... I dont have a bridge lol

Any suggestions if they don't come with the bridge?


----------



## $ilent

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Gerbacio*
> 
> Did the msi cards came with a slight bridge??
> 
> I never sli'ed and I just realized.... I dont have a bridge lol
> 
> Any suggestions if they don't come with the bridge?


I don't think my msi cards came with a bridge


----------



## Daveros

Question, when we are talking about "1500MHz core clock" are we including the boost, or not? I haven't really been playing with real overclocking since I was running my GTX 470, so I am a bit behind.

I can push my G1 up 157MHz and memory up to 7512MHz stable (none of those little yellow flashes in ATITool, completely stable in Valley, Firestrike) which ends up giving me a core clock count of over 1500MHz that I can see in MSI Afterburner, but that doesn't even seem to add up anywhere? 157 + G1 stock is 1335/1486. Valley throws me even further by saying my core is running at over 1680MHz, which just doesn't even make sense...

What am I doing wrong? Have a got a bad chip if I can only clock the core to 1335? I get a Firestrike GPU score of 13250.


----------



## tango bango

Well O'm sending my EVGA back. Can't decide on the Gigabyte G1 or the MSI gamming. Both have good aspects. Decisions, decisions!!


----------



## GoldenTiger

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *fleetfeather*
> 
> Goldentiger, i suspect one of your cards is 60-70% ASIC, whilst the other is 80%


Other people are reporting the issue too, but the ASIC is 63% vs 70% anyway and it happens regardless of which card is in which slot, when used individually both will go up in voltage properly. It's definitely an SLI issue somewhere along the line







.


----------



## error-id10t

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Daveros*
> 
> Question, when we are talking about "1500MHz core clock" are we including the boost, or not? I haven't really been playing with real overclocking since I was running my GTX 470, so I am a bit behind.
> 
> I can push my G1 up 157MHz and memory up to 7512MHz stable (none of those little yellow flashes in ATITool, completely stable in Valley, Firestrike) which ends up giving me a core clock count of over 1500MHz that I can see in MSI Afterburner, but that doesn't even seem to add up anywhere? *157 + G1 stock is 1335/1486*. Valley throws me even further by saying my core is running at over 1680MHz, which just doesn't even make sense...


Talk final boost, the one you see for example in Afterburner or GPU-Z, that's what everyone talks about.

On the bolded section, you're forgetting to add the so called - whatever we want to call it - automatic boost (it used to be called Keppler boost but obviously it's now Maxwell boost). So you're already boosting to 13XX whatever, then you throw in that offset; that's your clock.


----------



## Daveros

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *error-id10t*
> 
> Talk final boost, the one you see for example in Afterburner or GPU-Z, that's what everyone talks about.
> 
> On the bolded section, you're forgetting to add the so called - whatever we want to call it - automatic boost (it used to be called Keppler boost but obviously it's now Maxwell boost). So you're already boosting to 13XX whatever, then you throw in that offset; that's your clock.


Thanks.

It just throws me a bit, because the G1 stock boost is 1329MHz, and I added another 157 and ended up with over 1500 (can't recall exactly, 1522MHz?) in Afterburner. Just am a touch on the confused side, but not unhappy if my chip is fine.

I bet I could get more from it with more voltage, too. Quite easily. Seems a bit constrained with only +87mv.


----------



## semitope

was asked before but didn't see definitive answer. Does the asus strix 970 have a LED for the logo?

Also does it really OC less than the MSI? If so, any theories on why? The MSI having the bare back PCB with memory chips on there is not really desirable


----------



## Spud387

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *semitope*
> 
> was asked before but didn't see definitive answer. Does the asus strix 970 have a LED for the logo?
> 
> Also does it really OC less than the MSI? If so, any theories on why? The MSI having the bare back PCB with memory chips on there is not really desirable


From the reviews no it does not. It has an LED by teh power connector that glows RED if the 8-pin is not plugged in and glows white if the 8-pin is plugged in


----------



## fleetfeather

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *GoldenTiger*
> 
> Other people are reporting the issue too, but the ASIC is 63% vs 70% anyway and it happens regardless of which card is in which slot, when used individually both will go up in voltage properly. It's definitely an SLI issue somewhere along the line
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> .


gotcha. thanks


----------



## renji1337

I just realized im gonna have a 1300w psu with 2 970's. lol


----------



## frag06

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *GoldenTiger*
> 
> 110% satisfied with the decision to make the switch. From the packaging to heatsink to overclockability to noise levels to temperatures to board quality to the free awesome jumbo mousepad included with each, they're much better than evga's offering
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> .


How is the mousepad? And did both come with one?

As for your SLI issue, I'm pretty sure I've seen others report the issue too, even with 700 series cards.


----------



## GoldenTiger

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *frag06*
> 
> How is the mousepad? And did both come with one?
> 
> As for your SLI issue, I'm pretty sure I've seen others report the issue too, even with 700 series cards.


Mousepad feels to be of good quality, not exactly microfiber but the surface the mouse goes on is a pretty finely woven cloth and the neoprene base is of a nice thickness. *Both cards included the mousepad*, which pictures the TwinFrozr cooler with a cutaway wireframe view on half, and a solid view on the other half. It's a nice touch, I might actually use it







.

That's not exactly comforting on the SLI front though... has anyone ever found a fix? Did custom BIOSes fix it for people who experienced it with 7xx owners?


----------



## frag06

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *GoldenTiger*
> 
> Mousepad feels to be of good quality, not exactly microfiber but the surface the mouse goes on is a pretty finely woven cloth and the neoprene base is of a nice thickness. *Both cards included the mousepad*, which pictures the TwinFrozr cooler with a cutaway wireframe view on half, and a solid view on the other half. It's a nice touch, I might actually use it
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> .
> 
> That's not exactly comforting on the SLI front though... has anyone ever found a fix? Did custom BIOSes fix it for people who experienced it with 7xx owners?


Good to know it's a nice one. Been thinking of buying a new mousepad, but maybe now I won't have to.









I'll see if I can find some posts about the SLI issue.


----------



## $ilent

Hmm only one of my msi cards came with a mousepad which I think is poor. Only problem is I don't know which e tailer shipped the card without the lad, so I don't know who to complain to!


----------



## GoldenTiger

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *frag06*
> 
> Good to know it's a nice one. Been thinking of buying a new mousepad, but maybe now I won't have to.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I'll see if I can find some posts about the SLI issue.


Thanks... I'm actually going to do a little google digging later on tonight or in the morning, don't have time to this instant much as I'd like to. But yeah, I'd hold off on buying a mousepad, see if you like the one that comes with these things... if nothing else you might save a few bucks, if not, no real harm done. It's of extremely similar quality to my very old Everglide Titan pads if you've ever seen or heard of those (which I had bought a couple of spares of way back when, I have one last one remaining unused and the one I'm on is getting fairly worn by now), so a pretty nice pad all said and done.


----------



## Sideways8LV

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Diggz*
> 
> As Daveros stated, it does fit but you would need to remove the hard drive cage nearest to the cards end.


Any reason why your NZXT cpu cooler is upside down?

On topic, my MSI GTX 970 Gaming 4G's (2 of them) come tomorrow Woohoo! Sadly the rest of my build won't be with me for upto two more weeks. Boo!


----------



## korruptedkaos

hi guys!

looking for someone to test a 970 backplate or backaplates?

I have measurements & I can cut a design? whatever you want really? wether any one wants to try this?..... its totally free!

all you have to do is supply me with an address & I will ship this totally free!

if you want a specific colour anodized in red red/blue or black just PM me


----------



## ironhide138

Dont have a 970 yet, and when I do.. I plan on getting one with a backplate already, but can't wait to see what you make


----------



## frag06

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *GoldenTiger*
> 
> Thanks... I'm actually going to do a little google digging later on tonight or in the morning, don't have time to this instant much as I'd like to. But yeah, I'd hold off on buying a mousepad, see if you like the one that comes with these things... if nothing else you might save a few bucks, if not, no real harm done. It's of extremely similar quality to my very old Everglide Titan pads if you've ever seen or heard of those (which I had bought a couple of spares of way back when, I have one last one remaining unused and the one I'm on is getting fairly worn by now), so a pretty nice pad all said and done.


I've heard good things about that mouse pad. My MSI 970 should be here tomorrow, so I'll give the MSI pad a try.

I may have been thinking of a different issue about the 700 series cards, but I know I've seen other reports of this issue, or at least some very similar. Hopefully it is a driver problem and is fixed soon.

I'll keep looking around.


----------



## twelvie

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *machinehead*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Installed it to make sure it works then I'm doing a fresh os install going from vista to 8


That pesky sticker, was wondering why my fans were going wild and to my amazement realized I left that sticker on so only one fan was working!

Bit of a der moment on my behalf.


----------



## ironhide138

It really should be in larger print.....


----------



## Sideways8LV

LOL, giving you your first rep for making me laugh.


----------



## machinehead

I left mine on too. Where I come from you don't take tape off something or it might fall apart.


----------



## cyph3rz

Well as for me I sold my Gigabyte R9 280X to get the MSI GTX 970. It was either getting the Gigabyte G1 GTX 970 or the MSI GTX 970 but went with MSI instead. I also bought an MSI A88XM Gaming mATX mobo and a Corsair Obsidian 350D case for my soon to be new build.


----------



## kkit0410

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Sp33d Junki3*
> 
> That much is not small change. Nvidia did good by this upgrade.


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *error-id10t*
> 
> Talk final boost, the one you see for example in Afterburner or GPU-Z, that's what everyone talks about.
> 
> On the bolded section, you're forgetting to add the so called - whatever we want to call it - automatic boost (it used to be called Keppler boost but obviously it's now Maxwell boost). So you're already boosting to 13XX whatever, then you throw in that offset; that's your clock.


Sorry i still can't understand..

I got +135 on Afterburner (I can't go higher, don't know why, 3dmark 11 just got DX error). GPU-Z said i got 147x mhz(boosted) but my MSI afterburner in game OSD said i get 1520mhz while gaming.


----------



## Strileckifunk

I've been checking Tiger Direct for the Gigabyte model all week at work but no such luck. I'd really like to take advantage of the $15 coupon, not to mention the 10% back my bank offers from ordering off their website.


----------



## mAnBrEaTh

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *GoldenTiger*
> 
> https://forums.geforce.com/default/topic/777448/geforce-900-series/-major-issue-sli-gtx-970-cards-one-card-runs-way-lower-voltage-than-the-other-driver-bug-/
> 
> Anyone else experiencing this? Ran individually, each MSI GTX 970 gaming will go to 1.243v vGPU, but if run in SLI the secondary card (even tried swapping them) always goes down to 1.19v... hurts the overclock a good bit
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ! If you're running SLI and have this problem please go bump that thread and post your support for an answer
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> . Seems like a major driver bug to me.
> 
> http://hardforum.com/showpost.php?p=1041118320&postcount=47
> 
> Lord Exodia on H confirms the same problem.


Running 2 EVGA 970's SC in SLI here. One ASIC quality of 85 other 61. Card with ASIC quality of 85 3D GPU voltage = 1.0870 and card with 61 = 1.2000. While in SLI neither cards respond to increased vGPU using Afterburner or Precision. I have yet to test each card individually.


----------



## Razzaa

Love the Gigabyte 970 but the blue LED Windforce logo doesn't match my Red & Black theme. I just emailed Gigabyte asking if it will void warranty by changing it out.


----------



## machinehead

The MSI has a blue led with a red and black cooler. Joan rivers is turning over in her grave


----------



## jlhawn

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Strileckifunk*
> 
> I've been checking Tiger Direct for the Gigabyte model all week at work but no such luck. I'd really like to take advantage of the $15 coupon, not to mention the 10% back my bank offers from ordering off their website.


my god I want the 970 Gigabyte G1







also, I won't go for any other as they all look like poo, and I'm tired of the ones that look like an old VHS video tape like the EVGA 970 reference model, or the really awful looking PNY 970







.


----------



## bastian

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Strileckifunk*
> 
> I've been checking Tiger Direct for the Gigabyte model all week at work but no such luck. I'd really like to take advantage of the $15 coupon, not to mention the 10% back my bank offers from ordering off their website.


Should be seeing more of the Gigabyte 970 & 980 G1 by end of month.


----------



## rpjkw11

Thanks, JLhawn, for expressing my sentiments about the looks of nVidia reference cards of late. A perfect description, though I've come to think of them as cheap transistor radios from the 1960s. I've toyed with the idea of buying a Titan (NOT the Z) but I can't bring myself to pay $1K for something that looks so cheap. The non-reference cards are all I'll consider and I'm waiting for a GTX 980Ti, preferably Asus, to come out. The Asus GTX 970 STRIX OC, however is singing a strong Siren song that's hard to resist.


----------



## jlhawn

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *rpjkw11*
> 
> Thanks, JLhawn, for expressing my sentiments about the looks of nVidia reference cards of late. A perfect description, though I've come to think of them as cheap transistor radios from the 1960s. I've toyed with the idea of buying a Titan (NOT the Z) but I can't bring myself to pay $1K for something that looks so cheap. The non-reference cards are all I'll consider and I'm waiting for a GTX 980Ti, preferably Asus, to come out. The Asus GTX 970 STRIX OC, however is singing a strong Siren song that's hard to resist.


did you see that the ASUS 970 STIX only has 1 8 pin connector? I may be wrong but I was told that this can limit how much you can overclock the gpu.
the PCB is 6 phase though so not sure, it might overclock just fine but I just like a little more power if needed, the G1 has a 6 and 8 pin power connector.
and yes a old transistor radio is a good description also.


----------



## TopicClocker

Hey everyone, is anyone interested in posting their benchmarks in this thread?
http://www.overclock.net/t/1514272/nvidia-and-amd-ati-graphic-card-comparison

It would be nice to show off what the GTX970 is capable of!









Who's up for some super-fast Firestrike scores?


----------



## Razzaa

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TopicClocker*
> 
> Hey everyone, is anyone interested in posting their benchmarks in this thread?
> http://www.overclock.net/t/1514272/nvidia-and-amd-ati-graphic-card-comparison
> 
> It would be nice to show off what the GTX970 is capable of!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Who's up for some super-fast Firestrike scores?


I posted a couple Firestrike runs couple pages back. My Gigabyte scored a 13,974 graphics score. 1580 boost!!!!


----------



## xsadrulesx

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mAnBrEaTh*
> 
> Running 2 EVGA 970's SC in SLI here. One ASIC quality of 85 other 61. Card with ASIC quality of 85 3D GPU voltage = 1.0870 and card with 61 = 1.2000. While in SLI neither cards respond to increased vGPU using Afterburner or Precision. I have yet to test each card individually.


I'm running a single EVGA 970 SC and mine doesn't respond to an increase in voltage in either Precision or Afterburner as well. I cap at 1.2 V. I've pushed power limit and voltage to the max (110% power limit and increase of 37 mV) and nothing.


----------



## ZeusHavok

My voltages on the Palit max out @ 1.261v

That's with a ASIC of 72.2%


----------



## semitope

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jlhawn*
> 
> did you see that the ASUS 970 STIX only has 1 8 pin connector? I may be wrong but I was told that this can limit how much you can overclock the gpu.
> the PCB is 6 phase though so not sure, it might overclock just fine but I just like a little more power if needed, the G1 has a 6 and 8 pin power connector.
> and yes a old transistor radio is a good description also.


any more info on this? Searched on the power each pin can provide and it says 6 pin is supposed to be 75W each and 8 pin is 150W. 2 six pins = 1 8 pin then. But is the 225W not enough and is the 150w or 75w a hard limit.

As far as benefit I have seen mentioned is that a single 8 pin is better for installation and cable management vs 2 6 pins or 6 pin and 8 pin.


----------



## Legonut

Hey guys just thought I would show off what I've accomplished:
http://www.3dmark.com/fs/2820213


That's with two MSI 970 Gaming @ 1546MHz core and 2018Mhz memory. This was on air, max temps with default fan profile were 73C. Can't wait to get an unlocked BIOS to get past 1600Mhz!
Also 4770k @ 4.8 and 2133mhz ram.


----------



## twelvie

As a side note, can someone explain why my MSI has a smell kind of reminiscent of stale chocolate milk?

Other than that very happy with it.


----------



## nvoir45

Which GPU should I go with? The ACX 2.0 SC, or the ACX 2.0 SSC?


----------



## subyman

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *nvoir45*
> 
> Which GPU should I go with? The ACX 2.0 SC, or the ACX 2.0 SSC?


Neither. Gigabyte, MSI, or ASUS (Asus's RMA process is rough though.)


----------



## nvoir45

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *subyman*
> 
> Neither. Gigabyte, MSI, or ASUS (Asus's RMA process is rough though.)


Are they really that bad? I think I saw a bunch of reviews at first stating that the EVGA was pretty good. I assume there's a lot of issues then. Would the MSI be better?


----------



## ZeusHavok

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *nvoir45*
> 
> Are they really that bad? I think I saw a bunch of reviews at first stating that the EVGA was pretty good. I assume there's a lot of issues then. Would the MSI be better?


I've heard about issues with the 3rd heat pipe not sitting on the chip properly.

I would recommend the Palit Jetstream. Mine has been stellar so far but all the for-mentioned choices are equally as good.


----------



## subyman

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *nvoir45*
> 
> Are they really that bad? I think I saw a bunch of reviews at first stating that the EVGA was pretty good. I assume there's a lot of issues then. Would the MSI be better?


I returned my EVGA for a number of reasons and so have a few others in this thread. GoldenTiger received one that was DOA and the cards have the worst voltage regulators, worst cooler, and are overall of cheaper quality than the MSI or Gigabyte. The Gigabyte is a larger card, so be sure to check your clearances. The MSI seems to be the best buy so far and has the best power delivery package.


----------



## fleetfeather

I'm holding for a 970 FTW HC.

Jacob said the PCB is re-hauled on the FTW model, and the voltage can be pushed above 1.2V from the factory.


----------



## error-id10t

The FTW has always been non-reference PCB which clocks high.. one of it's main attractions, but it's never been unlocked though. I haven't seen any posts about this so is that what they're implying or..?


----------



## nvoir45

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *subyman*
> 
> I returned my EVGA for a number of reasons and so have a few others in this thread. GoldenTiger received one that was DOA and the cards have the worst voltage regulators, worst cooler, and are overall of cheaper quality than the MSI or Gigabyte. The Gigabyte is a larger card, so be sure to check your clearances. The MSI seems to be the best buy so far and has the best power delivery package.


I've usually stuck with EVGA in my GPU choices so I have a hard time following through.. I'll take a look at the MSI though as it looks like it has pretty impressive numbers as well.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *fleetfeather*
> 
> I'm holding for a 970 FTW HC.
> 
> Jacob said the PCB is re-hauled on the FTW model, and the voltage can be pushed above 1.2V from the factory.


I thought about waiting for the FTW as well even though I didn't list it in my last post.


----------



## fleetfeather

PDF doc on the EVGA website lists the following additional features for the FTW:

Triple BIOS Ready
1.215v+ Voltage Boost

I've been told the SSC also accepts 1.215v+ voltages, but does not necessarily feature an upgraded PCB from the SC variants


----------



## zakelwe

This thread is getting bigger at I rate I can keep up with, so apologies, but has anyone got the snappily named ZOTAC GeForce GTX 970 AMP! Extreme Edition ?

It has 3 fans like the Gigabyte, which seems to be one of the coolest of the cards ( if slightly more noisy ) so I wondered if the design was as efficient?

http://www.vrworld.com/wp-content/uploads/2014/09/Zotac-GTX-970-Extreme-Edition.jpg#

It's a bit odd as the design seems to mean it covers the airflow for 2 of the fans somewhat. it also has USB connector for overclocking and measurements which I have not come across before, is there any point? So it has piqued my interest, though whether it delivers is another matter.


----------



## Diggz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Razzaa*
> 
> Love the Gigabyte 970 but the blue LED Windforce logo doesn't match my Red & Black theme. I just emailed Gigabyte asking if it will void warranty by changing it out.


Just change out the heatsink then!


----------



## Feladis

If you figure out how to switch out the LEDs on the WIndforce, I'd love to know... I also need to switch it with red ones to match my ROG board


----------



## Diggz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Feladis*
> 
> If you figure out how to switch out the LEDs on the WIndforce, I'd love to know... I also need to switch it with red ones to match my ROG board


I don't think it'll be too hard. Looks like you will need to get a led strip and replace the stock one, and just splice in the pwr/gnd cable. Maybe get LED's that are dimmable as well? Or are they all dimmable?


----------



## Razzaa

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Diggz*
> 
> Just change out the heatsink then!


Nice so the Kraken fits? Did you have to do any modding? I assume the Card has VRM and Vram heatsinks on it out of the box? What are your temps like now?


----------



## Diggz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Razzaa*
> 
> Nice so the Kraken fits? Did you have to do any modding? I assume the Card has VRM and Vram heatsinks on it out of the box? What are your temps like now?


Yes the Kraken fit without and real issue. The one "mod" I made was with the nzxt backplate. If you are familiar with the Kraken backplate, there is some foam attached to it to give it cushioning room for the mounting process.


The overall surface area of this foam was a tad too big with fit inside the G1 backplate cut out behind the GPU die, so I had to trim it down a little bit to make it fit.

There are no clearance issues.

The card does not have its own VRM/VRAM heatsinks, but I put aftermarket copper heatsinks over all of them.


----------



## Razzaa

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Diggz*
> 
> The card goes not have its own VRM/VRAM heatsinks, but I put aftermarket copper heatsinks over all of them.


I have some Cosmos copper Vram heatsinks collecting dust.....I wonder if they will fit.


----------



## Diggz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Razzaa*
> 
> What are your temps like now?


Well I have to say they are decent. I am in a room thats usually about 78-83 degrees F. And obviously having the H440 makes everything else in the case a bit warmer.

At a boost clock of 1510mhz+8100mhz, after about 45mins of playing Shogun 2 on max settings, the highest temp was 60C (during the big battles with 99% load).


----------



## blah238

Alright, finally got my EVGA GTX 970s delivered and installed, here is my GPU-Z/3dmark, please add me. Thanks!

PS, anyone know why it's showing up as "Generic VGA"? And doesn't that score seem a bit low? Granted I am running everything at stock right now.

http://www.3dmark.com/3dm/4151155


----------



## fleetfeather

HOLY COW!

Amazon express shipped my 970. It's here in Australia in THREE DAYS?!?!?!?!?!?!?!?!? I paid for basic shipping!


----------



## Razzaa

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *blah238*
> 
> Alright, finally got my EVGA GTX 970s delivered and installed, here is my GPU-Z/3dmark, please add me. Thanks!
> 
> PS, anyone know why it's showing up as "Generic VGA"? And doesn't that score seem a bit low? Granted I am running everything at stock right now.
> 
> http://www.3dmark.com/3dm/4151155


That is really low.My single 970 scores higher out of the box. I would re install your drivers. The cards should not be showing as VGA.


----------



## YpsiNine

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *blah238*
> 
> Alright, finally got my EVGA GTX 970s delivered and installed, here is my GPU-Z/3dmark, please add me. Thanks!
> 
> PS, anyone know why it's showing up as "Generic VGA"? And doesn't that score seem a bit low? Granted I am running everything at stock right now.
> 
> http://www.3dmark.com/3dm/4151155


If that is SLI, then it's lower than my single 970...

http://www.3dmark.com/3dm/4135960

Best,
X


----------



## Diggz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *blah238*
> 
> Alright, finally got my EVGA GTX 970s delivered and installed, here is my GPU-Z/3dmark, please add me. Thanks!
> 
> PS, anyone know why it's showing up as "Generic VGA"? And doesn't that score seem a bit low? Granted I am running everything at stock right now.


I think that's a single card benchmark. I'm pretty sure you need a paid version to benchmark in SLI.


----------



## blah238

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Razzaa*
> 
> That is really low.My single 970 scores higher out of the box. I would re install your drivers. The cards should not be showing as VGA.


Yeah really strange. Well I am going to chalk it up to 3DMark being ******ed because they are definitely performing great in games.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Diggz*
> 
> I think that's a single card benchmark. I'm pretty sure you need a paid version to benchmark in SLI.


Really? I benched my GTX 670s with the free version no problem. Maybe they changed something.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Xaurus*
> 
> If that is SLI, then it's lower than my single 970...
> 
> http://www.3dmark.com/3dm/4135960
> 
> Best,
> X


Yeah that was SLI... hmm something definitely amiss lol


----------



## subyman

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *fleetfeather*
> 
> HOLY COW!
> 
> Amazon express shipped my 970. It's here in Australia in THREE DAYS?!?!?!?!?!?!?!?!? I paid for basic shipping!


Isn't that the only way to do international orders, by air? They can't cargo ship it to you, it would take months haha. Amazon must have a deal with UPS/Fedex for their global shipping. Good to know.


----------



## ED77

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *fleetfeather*
> 
> HOLY COW!
> 
> Amazon express shipped my 970. It's here in Australia in THREE DAYS?!?!?!?!?!?!?!?!? I paid for basic shipping!


This brings me heaps of joy! hahaha

What did you get? I'm thinking of going MSi but from Newegg (amazon was more expensive when I checked). Aussie dollar sucks atm though...


----------



## PeterPiper

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *fleetfeather*
> 
> HOLY COW!
> 
> Amazon express shipped my 970. It's here in Australia in THREE DAYS?!?!?!?!?!?!?!?!? I paid for basic shipping!


when did you order it, I'm still waiting for mine to ship ~!


----------



## REAPER XD

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ED77*
> 
> This brings me heaps of joy! hahaha
> 
> What did you get? I'm thinking of going MSi but from Newegg (amazon was more expensive when I checked). *Aussie dollar sucks atm though*...


I second this!!

On the side note, any plans for the Gigabyte GTX 970 G1 Gaming waterblock? Or for the Asus Strix one as well


----------



## Daveros

Ok, it seems my max clock is either

a) 1486MHz
b) 1537MHz
or
c) 1676MHz

depending on the program telling me. a = GPU-Z, b = Afterburner, c = Valley

all with the same +157 bump....

I am also a little dissapointed that my max clocks on this G1 Gaming Edition seem so low in comparrison to a lot of others in this thread.


----------



## Karlberg

Maybe using gigabytes own OC GURU II program is better?


----------



## Daveros

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Karlberg*
> 
> Maybe using gigabytes own OC GURU II program is better?


Worth a try, innit?


----------



## fleetfeather

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *subyman*
> 
> Isn't that the only way to do international orders, by air? They can't cargo ship it to you, it would take months haha. Amazon must have a deal with UPS/Fedex for their global shipping. Good to know.


I think you might be onto something, although they 'did' quote my card's expected arrival as Oct 3rd. Oh well hah
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ED77*
> 
> This brings me heaps of joy! hahaha
> 
> What did you get? I'm thinking of going MSi but from Newegg (amazon was more expensive when I checked). Aussie dollar sucks atm though...


I have a ACX SC. I shall see how it performs. If it's not faulty and I don't like it, I have someone in Aus who is happy to take it off my hands at cost price.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *PeterPiper*
> 
> when did you order it, I'm still waiting for mine to ship ~!


I ordered mine on launch night. It began shipping Tuesday our time (Monday in the US)

---

edit: Sorry Arizonian haha... Cow probably is a better farm animal to use


----------



## error-id10t

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *subyman*
> 
> Isn't that the only way to do international orders, by air? They can't cargo ship it to you, it would take months haha. Amazon must have a deal with UPS/Fedex for their global shipping. Good to know.


All I ever see are 3 options and the fastest is 2-5 days which is ~$30 more than the standard 9-12 days.


----------



## fleetfeather

This was my invoice,



Interestingly, I'm still waiting for that RAM and the Fans to arrive. I'm thinking Amazon threw launch-day buyers a bone with shipping


----------



## TopicClocker

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Daveros*
> 
> Ok, it seems my max clock is either
> 
> a) 1486MHz
> b) 1537MHz
> or
> c) 1676MHz
> 
> depending on the program telling me. a = GPU-Z, b = Afterburner, c = Valley
> 
> all with the same +157 bump....
> 
> I am also a little dissapointed that my max clocks on this G1 Gaming Edition seem so low in comparrison to a lot of others in this thread.


Click on the sensor tab in GPU-Z, I'd go by both GPU-Z and MSI Afterburner as Valley often has inflated clocks for reasons I don't know.

If "B" is your max stable clock I'd say that's quite decent, I don't know about the volts though, I've seen a few get to 1500MHz without voltage increments.


----------



## CrazyNightOwl

I apologize for repeating the same question once, but I'd really like to find out the following:

While the discussion in this thread seems to be centered around Gigabyte/MSI, I'd like to deviate and ask the owners of the blower-equipped flavors, such as Palit *non-Jet-Stream* or Gainward: how are the temps, noise and, most importantly, the OC potential on those?

In addition, which of the cards mentioned in this thread use reference PCB's, or are know to be able to fit a full-cover block? Which block(s) fit, if any?


----------



## Daveros

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TopicClocker*
> 
> Click on the sensor tab in GPU-Z, I'd go by both GPU-Z and MSI Afterburner as Valley often has inflated clocks for reasons I don't know.
> 
> If "B" is your max stable clock I'd say that's quite decent, I don't know about the volts though, I've seen a few get to 1500MHz without voltage increments.



Looks like it's b?

Might have to work on min volts for the clock, but I can't seem to push the clock higher without artifacting in ATITool.


----------



## REAPER XD

May I ask what the max voltage your card goes upto? @Daveros


----------



## TopicClocker

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Daveros*
> 
> 
> Looks like it's b?
> 
> Might have to work on min volts for the clock, but I can't seem to push the clock higher without artifacting in ATITool.


Yup, it looks like it's B.

I don't really know what are the highest average clock is as it's early days, but 1500-1600MHz and it looks like your cards are clocking well.
I also don't know how much voltages are required to get their either.

What's your ASIC rating? Also does anyone know if Maxwell cards are rated differently?


----------



## Daveros

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *REAPER XD*
> 
> May I ask what the max voltage your card goes upto? @Daveros


1.25v. That's with the +87mV.

Stock is 1.206v


----------



## REAPER XD

Thank you









Anyone know what the stock voltage for a Strix is as well as the max one?


----------



## Daveros

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TopicClocker*
> 
> Yup, it looks like it's B.
> 
> I don't really know what are the highest average clock is as it's early days, but 1500-1600MHz and it looks like your cards are clocking well.
> I also don't know how much voltages are required to get their either.
> 
> What's your ASIC rating? Also does anyone know if Maxwell cards are rated differently?


Thanks.

I apologise for my ignorance, but I have no idea what an ASIC rating even is...
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *REAPER XD*
> 
> Thank you


You are quite welcome.


----------



## REAPER XD

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Daveros*
> 
> Thanks.
> 
> I apologise for my ignorance, but I have no idea what an ASIC rating even is...
> You are quite welcome.


Right click the top left corner of GPU-Z and click on the ASIC thing


----------



## Daveros

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *REAPER XD*
> 
> Right click the top left corner of GPU-Z and click on the ASIC thing


63.3%

Not sure what that means?


----------



## REAPER XD

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Daveros*
> 
> 63.3%
> 
> Not sure what that means?


Check out this discussion -> http://linustechtips.com/main/topic/27079-what-is-asic-quality/


----------



## Cakewalk_S

Man...tax killed me

Code:



Code:


Item Subtotal:       $349.99 
Shipping & Handling:        $8.64

Total Before Tax:       $358.63 
Estimated Tax:  $21.52

Gift Certificate/Card:  -$333.00

Order Total:    $47.15

Guess I'll make it up in the 1300 fuel perks I earned with the gift card...









I havent seen too many people with the STRIX yet... hows overclocking going on those???? I don't think I've seen a 970 below 1500MHz max for the core overclock yet...


----------



## jdc122

biting the bullet I think, going to sell my 780ti classy and get sli 970's, still undecided on msi or asus though. I prefer asus as a brand but msi's seem to be clocking better and they also have a uk center if I need to rma...


----------



## Creo

Anyone have a clue as to whether the kraken will fit on the MSI 970?


----------



## Arturo.Zise

So I just noticed my MSI 970 Gaming is sitting at max clock speed while idling on the desktop or browsing the web. Doesn't seem to be downclocking to 2D mode. Any idea's how to correct this?


----------



## Nark96

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Arturo.Zise*
> 
> So I just noticed my MSI 970 Gaming is sitting at max clock speed while idling on the desktop or browsing the web. Doesn't seem to be downclocking to 2D mode. Any idea's how to correct this?


Probably a driver issue. Which driver are you on currently? 343.11? or 343.16 ?


----------



## jdc122

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Creo*
> 
> Anyone have a clue as to whether the kraken will fit on the MSI 970?


yes, not sure where but I have already seen a picture of someone using one. only mod needed was trimming the foam on the backplate as it was slightly too large


----------



## YpsiNine

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Arturo.Zise*
> 
> So I just noticed my MSI 970 Gaming is sitting at max clock speed while idling on the desktop or browsing the web. Doesn't seem to be downclocking to 2D mode. Any idea's how to correct this?


Sounds like you have set "max performance" in Global in Nvidia driver panel or something. I have the same card and no problems here.

edit: Or you could be simply running a 3d program (having it opened) at the same time, like 3dmark etc.


----------



## -X3-

Alright guys, I've got a question, and I'd be happy to hear what you think.

So yeah, I want to buy a new GPU, and I'm pretty torn between two options - either wait until 970's are listed in our marketplace, and just snag one (local prices of 970's don't seem to be appealing at all, so probably gonna buy from someone in the states), or just grab a non-reference R9-290 for around 200$ + shipping. Obviously the 970 is the better choice when it comes to performance and other cool perks, but would that be the right choice for someone who doesn't really care about power consumption and heat? I mean, a 290 can be had for significantly cheaper making it possibly a better value.

Any thoughts?


----------



## REAPER XD

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jdc122*
> 
> yes, not sure where but I have already seen a picture of someone using one. only mod needed was trimming the foam on the backplate as it was slightly too large


You don't have to trim the for the MSI GTX 970.. That was for the GTX 970 from Gigabyte due to its backplate..
(on page 76 post 753)


----------



## Arturo.Zise

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Xaurus*
> 
> Sounds like you have set "max performance" in Global in Nvidia driver panel or something. I have the same card and no problems here.
> 
> edit: Or you could be simply running a 3d program (having it opened) at the same time, like 3dmark etc.


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Nark96*
> 
> Probably a driver issue. Which driver are you on currently? 343.11? or 343.16 ?


Nevermind. Reset back to default settings in Nvidia control panel and restarted my pc. Now it's all good.


----------



## hamzta09

So the MSI boards dont come with a SLI bridge?


----------



## GamingWiidesire

So now after tweaking my Memory clock to the maximum I get 13419 Graphics Score in Fire Strike. For 322€ inc. tax/shipping the Gigabyte is a price/performance beast.


----------



## YpsiNine

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *hamzta09*
> 
> So the MSI boards dont come with a SLI bridge?


Hmmm. My didn't. I don't use SLI though so doesn't matter.

Here's what was in my box:


Best,
X


----------



## $ilent

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *hamzta09*
> 
> So the MSI boards dont come with a SLI bridge?


Nope.


----------



## registered user

I've been reading for few days and still can't decide between Asus, MSI and Gigabyte


----------



## Csokis

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *hamzta09*
> 
> So the MSI boards dont come with a SLI bridge?


The SLI bridge (usually) comes with your motherboard, not the graphic card.


----------



## GamingWiidesire

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *registered user*
> 
> I've been reading for few days and still can't decide between Asus, MSI and Gigabyte


Do you need the extra connection of the Gigabyte (2x more Displayports)?
If yes, take the Gigabyte

Are you an absolute silent freak?

If yes, the Gigabyte is out. With 34% it makes a little bit of noise.
If not, take the cheapest one.


----------



## REAPER XD

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Xaurus*
> 
> Hmmm. My didn't. I don't use SLI though so doesn't matter.
> 
> Here's what was in my box:
> 
> 
> Best,
> X


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Csokis*
> 
> The SLI bridge (usually) comes with your motherboard, not the graphic card.


He was talking about the motherboard.. Lol.. He said MSI 'boards'


----------



## Weelkoo

Mine MSI 970 GTX Gaming 4G came yesterday, currently at 1552~1580MHz @ GPU (fluctuating during tests) and 8000 MHz @ MEM








Few sample scores in comparison to my old GTX 670 (1189 / 6600 MHz) - rest of my rig: i5 2500K @ 5GHz, 8GB DDR3 1600MHz CL7, ASUS Maximus IV Extreme:


----------



## hamzta09

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *REAPER XD*
> 
> He was talking about the motherboard.. Lol.. He said MSI 'boards'


No, the GPUs.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Csokis*
> 
> The SLI bridge (usually) comes with your motherboard, not the graphic card.


Whenever I purchased an AMD gpu I always got a Crossfire bridge in the packaging. That applied to my 280X and the 5850 I had long ago.

It would appear that the SLI bridge that comes with the ASUS Z97-A is suited for those cards with just 1 slot in between. i.e. its a short bridge.
These cards will have 2 slots inbetween though :O


----------



## Csokis

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *hamzta09*
> 
> Whenever I purchased an AMD gpu I always got a Crossfire bridge in the packaging. That applied to my 280X and the 5850 I had long ago.


Yes, because:

SLI Bridge = Comes with motherboard.
Crossfire Bridge = Comes with graphic card.


----------



## hamzta09

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Csokis*
> 
> Yes, because:
> 
> SLI Bridge = Comes with motherboard.
> Crossfire Bridge = Comes with graphic card.


How come?


----------



## Nark96

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Arturo.Zise*
> 
> Nevermind. Reset back to default settings in Nvidia control panel and restarted my pc. Now it's all good.


Glad to hear


----------



## Maliken

Replaced my venerable GTX 580 with the Gigabyte G1 Gaming, the illuminating logo matches the LEDS from my fans and peripherals.


----------



## FlyingSolo

Can someone let me no the height of the MSI card to the heat pipes at the top.


----------



## dartuil

Someone got a strix here?


----------



## Threader

Just put in a pre-order for 2 x Asus Strix GTX 970s as a back-up plan should my any of my two EVGA ACX 1.0 GTX 970's demonstrate any sign of coil whine.

Price was reasonable for the Asus with just $20 more per card over the the Evga's. MSI and Gigabytes are $50-60 more each. times 2 is too much.


----------



## FlyingSolo

Man am just going back and forth with novatech and parcel force. Parcel force are saying they lost my G1 card and novatech are saying that someone in parcel force said its getting ship to me today. How does that work when my parcel is lost


----------



## registered user

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *GamingWiidesire*
> 
> Do you need the extra connection of the Gigabyte (2x more Displayports)?
> If yes, take the Gigabyte
> 
> Are you an absolute silent freak?
> 
> If yes, the Gigabyte is out. With 34% it makes a little bit of noise.
> If not, take the cheapest one.


Gigabyte is out. Is there anything negative comments on MSI? Asus might run a little hotter when the fan idles? Price is the same for both.


----------



## Rickles

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *hamzta09*
> 
> How come?


Crossfire bridges are flexible so they can cover either a 2 or 3 slot spacing. I have only ever had rigid SLI bridges so they are sent with specific mobos that have either 2 or 3 slot spacing.


----------



## j3poysy

Anyone knows the rated speed used in the memory chips of the Gigabyte G1 GTX 970? Thanks!!


----------



## dartuil

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Threader*
> 
> Just put in a pre-order for 2 x Asus Strix GTX 970s as a back-up plan should my any of my two EVGA ACX 1.0 GTX 970's demonstrate any sign of coil whine.
> 
> Price was reasonable for the Asus with just $20 more per card over the the Evga's. MSI and Gigabytes are $50-60 more each. times 2 is too much.


So strix arent out yet?


----------



## rv8000

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *-X3-*
> 
> Alright guys, I've got a question, and I'd be happy to hear what you think.
> 
> So yeah, I want to buy a new GPU, and I'm pretty torn between two options - either wait until 970's are listed in our marketplace, and just snag one (local prices of 970's don't seem to be appealing at all, so probably gonna buy from someone in the states), or just grab a non-reference R9-290 for around 200$ + shipping. Obviously the 970 is the better choice when it comes to performance and other cool perks, but would that be the right choice for someone who doesn't really care about power consumption and heat? I mean, a 290 can be had for significantly cheaper making it possibly a better value.
> 
> Any thoughts?


The 290 is a great card, you may be able to fimd aftermarket versions for a similar price otherwise youll have to invest more for better cooling which may defeat the purpose of getting the 290. A 290 at ~1030/1400 gives you stock 290x performance, and most cards will do 1100 on the core without excessive cooling, core scaling for hawaii is pretty decent too so the perfomance gap between a 970 isnt going to be more than 5-10% until we see if drivers will make any difference. The biggest question imo is whether or not you want to deal with cooling the ref 290 and having to throw more money down. Both are great cards.


----------



## semitope

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dartuil*
> 
> So strix arent out yet?


they are out. just everybody seems to be going EVGA, Gigabyte or MSI here. Other people elsewhere done bought out the Asus cards I think


----------



## subyman

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Rickles*
> 
> Crossfire bridges are flexible so they can cover either a 2 or 3 slot spacing. I have only ever had rigid SLI bridges so they are sent with specific mobos that have either 2 or 3 slot spacing.


I have a flexible SLI connector that came with an Asus motherboard. Suits either 2nd slot or 3rd. Glad I was able to dig it up last night so I don't have to order one. If you do have to order they are only $5-10.


----------



## Pelinox

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *FlyingSolo*
> 
> Man am just going back and forth with novatech and parcel force. Parcel force are saying they lost my G1 card and novatech are saying that someone in parcel force said its getting ship to me today. How does that work when my parcel is lost


If it's insured, which I would assume, Parcel Force will cover the cost and Novatech would have to ship you a new one.


----------



## semitope

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *semitope*
> 
> they are out. just everybody seems to be going EVGA, Gigabyte or MSI here. Other people elsewhere done bought out the Asus cards I think


I assumed you were talking about the 970 here. If its the 980 Not sure they are out.


----------



## GoldenTiger

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *registered user*
> 
> Gigabyte is out. Is there anything negative comments on MSI? Asus might run a little hotter when the fan idles? Price is the same for both.


MSI is absolutely silent all the way up to about 50% fan speed even with my head next to my computer's case compared to the undervolted fractal fans I have running for case cooling (Corsair H75 undervolted to 60% fan speeds in BIOS for the fans onthe CPU). At 65-70% it's slightly audible but very quiet, not even what I'd call moderate noise at all and I'm a noise-sensitive guy for sure. At idle they will turn off their fans until they hit around 50-55c by default on auto fan which means they are passive, no noise at all.

*Kind of a cool feature with the MSI Gaming GTX 970 is you CAN set a custom fan curve including the passive mode in MSI Afterburner! The BIOS allows the minimum fan speed to be set to 0 at any given temperature range, so you can customize this and then have it go to a specific speed once it hits different higher temperatures.* Serious kudos to MSI on that,







.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *subyman*
> 
> I have a flexible SLI connector that came with an Asus motherboard. Suits either 2nd slot or 3rd. Glad I was able to dig it up last night so I don't have to order one. If you do have to order they are only $5-10.


Yeah, I got a 120mm or so flexible asus sli bridge off of amazon for ~$9 shipped several years ago, it has worked through a couple of motherboards and SLI setups without a hitch.


----------



## 1508AD

Has anybody played any Planetside 2 with these in SLI. Just after some info on how they perform?


----------



## BradleyW

Hello,
I have a question.
When running SLI, can you force AFR "on any game" via the NVCP, just like you can on AMD CCC suite? I am aware not all games support multi GPU's, but with CCC, AFR can always be forced.

These are the CCC options. Easy as that!


----------



## KenjiS

Ordered my MSI 970, Should be here monday I believe

Will look foreward to advice and guidance on OCing the crap out of it ;D


----------



## GoldenTiger

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *BradleyW*
> 
> Hello,
> I have a question.
> When running SLI, can you force AFR "on any game" via the NVCP, just like you can on AMD CCC suite? I am aware not all games support multi GPU's, but with CCC, AFR can always be forced.
> 
> These are the CCC options. Easy as that!
> 
> [*IMG ALT=""]http://www.overclock.net/content/type/61/id/2187130/width/500/height/1000[/IMG]


Yes, you can. Options are OFF, NVidia preferred (default profile), AFR 1, and AFR 2 modes.


----------



## FlyingSolo

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Pelinox*
> 
> If it's insured, which I would assume, Parcel Force will cover the cost and Novatech would have to ship you a new one.


I just finished talking to them a little while ago. And i told them rather then sending me another one and since your going to ship it with parcel force again i rather have my refund. So they just gave me a pdf file to write and send that back and will give me a refund once they receive it . While i wait for the refund just ordered a MSI 970 from scan and hopefully should have it tomorrow and they send it with DPD so that's all good.


----------



## FlyingSolo

Tiger can you please tell me the height of the MSI card to the top heat pipes are. I have just ordered that now and want to make sure it will fit.


----------



## mayford5

Quick question. Are there any full coverage waterblocks for these yet? I can't find any on EK or any of the sites I buy my loop parts from.

Thank you
Andrew

Edit: NVM I found EK put out some info here on page 10


----------



## trawetSluaP

I have the 970 Strix. Am well chuffed with it!

Regarding LEDs, it has one above the power connector as someone previously mentioned. It doesn't have logo illumination.


----------



## HarryPearce

Just bought an MSI Gaming G4. It cost me 343 Eur in Slovakia, EU. Its a big step up from 660 to be sure. Although I have to say, my card has a very noticeable coil whine to the point where I am worried that something might be wrong. Should I be indeed worried and ask for a replacement?

Anyway. other than that it performs very well. I managed to clock it to 1324 Core/2023 Mem, with boost going up to 1520, and complete a run of Fire Strike with a score of 11079. I dont know if that is a lot, I notice that the best bench for a single 970 is 12516. Probably has to do with the physics scores a lot, since I have an i5 4690k, and it doesnt score all that well in it (Link). Temps are great too, I set a custom fan curve to max out at 70 deg, since I really dont want it running too hot to get as much longevity out of it as I can. Maybe thats entirely unnecessary though.

I tried playing metro LL redux, and with turned on SMAA it gets about 30 fps. Not sure why SMAA is that computation intensive, without it I get 60+ fps handily.

I shall wait until a 20 or 16nm maxwell comes out, and then I'll buy a pair along with a water loop and sell this one. Hopefully.

All in all, a great card, do not regret it a bit.


----------



## BradleyW

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *GoldenTiger*
> 
> Yes, you can. Options are OFF, NVidia preferred (default profile), AFR 1, and AFR 2 modes.


Sounds great. Could you post a screenshot showing the options?
Thank you very much. +1.


----------



## ChristoM

Got the MSI GTX 970 GAMING 4G today. It performs almost exactly as I expected, about 10-20% slower than overclocked GTX 670's in SLI. It is relatively quiet under load and completely silent at under 50c.

I did notice some coil whine during benchmarking, but it was not intrusive and I only heard it because my head was close to the card. I don't consider it a big enough issue for a RMA. My 670's did the same thing and never bothered me, because when I'm gaming the fans are spinning and this is enough to drown out any coil whine. Also with v-synch on the card doesn't work as hard so no coil whine then.

My initial overclock seems ok at 1530Mhz on the core and a slightly disappointing 7800Mhz on the Ram. Moving the voltage slider seems to do nothing. GPU-Z shows more volts but I am in serious doubt of this because it does not make any difference to my overclock.

The bright white dragon logo on the card looks quite good. Using Geforce Experience I can set the logo to flash/breath/off/solid etc. and adjust brightness.

Anyone else notice a faint coil whine?


----------



## Nark96

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ChristoM*
> 
> Anyone else notice a faint coil whine?


Most GPU's generally have some coil whine, like you said it's nothing to worry about or nothing worthy of an RMA. If it doesn't bother you, just leave it be







My GTX 780 Classy has coil whine in older games, and I'm not surprised, like in CSS I get the max FPS possible '299 FPS' and there is a very mild coil whine when I move the cursor around the screen. It only happens in older games and a few benchmarks like Valley etc

Oh and I see you're new. Welcome to OCN


----------



## Stay Puft

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ChristoM*
> 
> Got the MSI GTX 970 GAMING 4G today. It performs almost exactly as I expected, about 10-20% slower than overclocked GTX 670's in SLI. It is relatively quiet under load and completely silent at under 50c.
> 
> I did notice some coil whine during benchmarking, but it was not intrusive and I only heard it because my head was close to the card. I don't consider it a big enough issue for a RMA. My 670's did the same thing and never bothered me, because when I'm gaming the fans are spinning and this is enough to drown out any coil whine. Also with v-synch on the card doesn't work as hard so no coil whine then.
> 
> My initial overclock seems ok at 1530Mhz on the core and a slightly disappointing 7800Mhz on the Ram. Moving the voltage slider seems to do nothing. GPU-Z shows more volts but I am in serious doubt of this because it does not make any difference to my overclock.
> 
> The bright white dragon logo on the card looks quite good. Using Geforce Experience I can set the logo to flash/breath/off/solid etc. and adjust brightness.
> 
> Anyone else notice a faint coil whine?


No coil whine with mine


----------



## Threader

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Threader*
> 
> http://www.directcanada.com/products/?sku=11611101997&vpn=04G-P4-0972-KR&manufacture=EVGA
> 
> $358.89 Can. free ground shipping and only 5% tax if shipped out from BC
> 
> Evga Geforce GTX970 04G-P4-0972-KR


Just cancelled my order with DirectCanada. Their online system makes you believe you bought instock items but the live stock system is far detached from reality.

After they charged my credit card in full 48 hours ago my shipping status was still pending today. I called and was told my order will not ship until maybe October 6th. What a crock. I got tricked into a pre-order









Just ordered 2 x Zotacs from a ShopRBC.com and called them to confirm in stock and shipping out today. They only have Zotac so don't bother for anything else as it's all backordered.


----------



## ZlITTeR

hi all
i have 2 question
my system is
2500k @4.6
sli 770 gtx
gigabyte sniper 3 z77
8gig ddr3 1600
os on ssd 120gig
case cooler master haf xb
1000w psu

sorry for my bad english
first question i plan too move for sli 970 cause the 2500k the vga are in PCI Express v2 and not 3 did it will slow theses 970s ?

second question anybody have the small 970 zotac? whats the oc u gets they are really cute


----------



## Menta

proof of life, how do i join the club ?


----------



## Threader

The ZOTAC GTX 970 ZT-90101-10P is also missing a backplate similar to the Evga standard GTX 970 cards but and this seems much more important design change that the Zotac has all the memory chips on in the inside and hopefully all in contact with the heatsink.

Anyone have info about the Zotac standard GTX 970 voltage regulation circuitry? I can't find any reviews except for the amped version

*Zotac back PCB GTX 970*



*EVGA back of PCB GTX 970*



Anyone have info about the Zotac standard GTX 970 voltage regulation circuitry? I can't find any reviews except for the amped version


----------



## Ddreder

Does anyone have a picture of the MSI 970 running in a computer with the backlit logo? I really want to see what it looks like..


----------



## GoldenTiger

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ddreder*
> 
> Does anyone have a picture of the MSI 970 running in a computer with the backlit logo? I really want to see what it looks like..


It's a nice light white... I'll try to grab a pic in a few minutes for you and make a second post







.

Posted this into the other owners' thread, but I am sure people here will be interested in it too, regarding BIOS flashes for the GM204-based cards:

_____________________
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *GoldenTiger*
> 
> I can. Additionally I have something that may help... google for "station drivers nvflash 5.190" and grab it (it is a Windows version, but "simplified for Chinese oem"). It can detect and (if you have no vga driver installed otherwise it crashes your system, it actually instructs you to boot with no vga driver... I used a secondary windows install for that but I would hazard safe mode would do the same trick for you) save your BIOS cleanly. Unfortunately it provides this when you try to flash:
> 
> 
> 
> The best I have found about the error through google is that it is a UEFI certification protection and you normally would use:
> nvflash --protectoff, or a DOS based nvflash
> to get around it. However this version does not support the command.
> 
> The full vendor string is:
> VEN_10DE&DEV_13C2&SUBSYS_09743842&REV_A1&BUS_1&DEV_0&FN_0
> 
> For my GTX 970 at the moment.
> 
> EDIT: In fact I will attach the nvflash version I am trying this with. It can detect the card but as I said due to UEFI error, not actually flash it.
> 
> nvflash5.190-win-simplified.zip 724k .zip file


So, an update on this for people, long story short is I am fairly sure we need a newer nvflash due to these errors as while the hash can be fixed, the digital certificate isn't something I know how to do offhand. I believe skyn3t and Occam are working on that front, but I figure I'll drop a little technical info from work I fiddled with today on my own as well.

As you can see in my quoted post there are two errors, when booting into Windows with VGA driver disabled, that arise when attempting to flash a modified BIOS with the nvflash there. There is a cert error related to the UEFI bootstrap code, and a "HASH MISMATCH". Either one causes nvflash to abort the procedure.

The hash mismatch can be fixed via this post's methodology by making your Checksum 32 match the original BIOS file's (http://www.xtremesystems.org/forums/showthread.php?180607-Tutorial-How-to-fix-a-bios-checksum), but I have as yet not found a way to fix the CERT error, which does appear to be an nvflash issue







without having the --protectoff command available in this version.

Here's an example of what happens when you mod the BIOS using KBT:

Code:



Code:


stock crc-32: 165FEEB2
stock checksum32: 011D9480
stock checksum decimal: 18715776

mod crc-32: CD1F7512
mod checksum32: 011D9680
modded checksum decimal: 18716288

The resulting difference when converted to decimal from hex is +512 dec. stock to mod. This can be fixed with the whole calculation and manual hex edit method in the old XS guide linked above resulting in a matching checksum 32 (in my case I had to find a similar error text and calculate out the difference to edit in):



(Screenshot of MSI GTX 970 Gaming BIOS)

After modification, I ended up with this by editing the power cord disconnected error text (which, being plain ASCII text, is safe to edit):



Matching check32 after power tables altered. Unfortunately, I am stymied from here as to how to make nvflash put the BIOS into the cards due to the digital signature issue







. Useful right now, probably not much to most here, but maybe in a few years on another release someone will see this post and get some ideas similarly to how I did from that 2008 XS post. Back to playing some games and thinking for a few







!


----------



## Nark96

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ddreder*
> 
> Does anyone have a picture of the MSI 970 running in a computer with the backlit logo? I really want to see what it looks like..


There were some recent pictures posted a few pages back in this very thread.

But here's one:


----------



## GoldenTiger

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Nark96*
> 
> There were some recent pictures posted a few pages back in this very thread.
> 
> But here's one:


Beat me to it,







Thanks!


----------



## Ddreder

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Nark96*
> 
> There were some recent pictures posted a few pages back in this very thread.
> 
> But here's one:


Awesome thank you! I guess I was too lazy to dig through this whole thread.. lol


----------



## semitope

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Menta*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> proof of life, how do i join the club ?


first person with the asus?

Would love to see OC results if you're into that.


----------



## jdc122

in case nobody has seen the thread yet, it seems the reference (short) pcb 970 is the same as the 760, which is the same as the 670









cheap watercooling anyone?


----------



## Nark96

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *GoldenTiger*
> 
> Beat me to it,
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks!


No worries








Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ddreder*
> 
> Awesome thank you! I guess I was too lazy to dig through this whole thread.. lol


Haha, you're welcome and ehhh we're all lazy sometimes


----------



## GosuPl

I sold my 780Ti's few days ago, for almost 540 USD each biggrin.gif
So now, what is better option?
2x980 Gaming G1
Or 2x970 Gaming G1 + ASUS ROG Swift PG278Q ?

SLI 970 G1 Gaming is much worse than SLI 780Ti Matrix?

BTW 970 SLI can handle Crysis 3 1440 p v.high + MSAAx8 with frame above 60 fps?
And how much vram this is used?


----------



## Menta

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *semitope*
> 
> first person with the asus?
> 
> Would love to see OC results if you're into that.


ok, i will try to do a mini review, tight on time but i will try


----------



## jokkan

have anyone who has the Msi gaming 970 experienced that the card wont clock down itself? constantly running at its boost clock or whatever you want to call it? Anyone know whats up with this?


----------



## hamzta09

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jokkan*
> 
> have anyone who has the Msi gaming 970 experienced that the card wont clock down itself? constantly running at its boost clock or whatever you want to call it? Anyone know whats up with this?


Adaptive Performance enabled in Nvcpl?

Or you got Flash running or somth with HW acceleration?


----------



## subyman

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jokkan*
> 
> have anyone who has the Msi gaming 970 experienced that the card wont clock down itself? constantly running at its boost clock or whatever you want to call it? Anyone know whats up with this?


How many monitors do you have hooked up?


----------



## jokkan

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *hamzta09*
> 
> Adaptive Performance enabled in Nvcpl?
> 
> Or you got Flash running or somth with HW acceleration?


I have that setting at Adaptive. I did not have this problem with my previous card. Gonna try some other drivers tomorrow. Time for bed now









Quote:


> Originally Posted by *subyman*
> 
> How many monitors do you have hooked up?


Only one monitor.


----------



## quick1unc

I'm doing a completely new build with the X99 platform and I ordered 2 MSI Frozr 970's. Does anyone have any pics of the Kraken G10 mounted to this particular model or any issues you ran into when installing it. Newegg says my cards will be here Tuesday, hopefully the rest of the components will be here by then as well

Here is the parts for my new PC

http://pcpartpicker.com/p/Kbx3WZ


----------



## denalb

Been following this forum since I got my eVGA GTX 970 SC ACX 1.0. Finally decided to join up and post. So far the card has not overclocked well for me. Very low offset increases have caused the nvidia driver to crash when stress testing. Going to stay stock speeds for now, or try to return this one and pick up an MSI 4G when they come back in stock.

http://www.techpowerup.com/gpuz/details.php?id=fgd9s


----------



## GoldenTiger

Here's my results (and temps that I end up at after over an hour of play in BF4 and around 90 minutes earlier in Archeage with maxed gpu usage throughout) with the aim being for silent operation & low heat output:










This is on the MSI Gaming GTX 970 pair oc'd and just +12mv out of +87mv applied through afterburner







. Haven't tried higher low-noise game-stable attempts but I can bench much higher if I raise the fans a little bit and up the volts







. I also haven't tried higher for game-stable sessions yet so this probably isn't the max OC (I am guessing I could maintain 1500mhz or so at this silent operation and maybe going to +25mv instead from my initial toying around). Might try that later, but given I didn't dip beneath 60fps for more than about 2 seconds out of 10 minutes recorded @ 4k nearly-Ultra settings (2x msaa though) in the graph there for example (and never observed under 60fps when I looked), even 1500mhz should be plenty for now until BIOS mods get going







.


----------



## Sideways8LV

Finally, they arrive! Gorgeous!


----------



## steve210

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Sideways8LV*
> 
> Finally, they arrive! Gorgeous!


coool still waiting for my msi 970 it wont be here till Saturday


----------



## Sp33d Junki3

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *quick1unc*
> 
> I'm doing a completely new build with the X99 platform and I ordered 2 MSI Frozr 970's. Does anyone have any pics of the Kraken G10 mounted to this particular model or any issues you ran into when installing it. Newegg says my cards will be here Tuesday, hopefully the rest of the components will be here by then as well
> 
> Here is the parts for my new PC
> 
> http://pcpartpicker.com/p/Kbx3WZ


You do not need 1300w PSU. EVGA 750w G2 is all you need.
Also why get 2xSSD, one large 512GB Crucial MX100.
H100i is ok, but better off to get the Swiftech H220-X


----------



## renji1337

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Sp33d Junki3*
> 
> You do not need 1300w PSU. EVGA 750w G2 is all you need.
> Also why get 2xSSD, one large 512GB Crucial MX100.
> H10O is ok, but better off to get the Swiftech H220-X


I'm thinking of selling my 1300w and getting a 900w or something xD


----------



## quick1unc

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Sp33d Junki3*
> 
> You do not need 1300w PSU. EVGA 750w G2 is all you need.
> Also why get 2xSSD, one large 512GB Crucial MX100.
> H10O is ok, but better off to get the Swiftech H220-X


I had already purchased the PSU because I was going to be running a 295x2 and only decided on these 970's afterwards. I may just sell it and use my 850 since I'm sure it will handle these no problem. The SSD I already had one and I just received 1 free from new egg when I ordered the 4k Samsung monitor


----------



## semitope

Wish the rest of the maxwell buyers were like this thread. then the Asus 970 would still be in stock

EVGA SC ACX 1 and SC ACX 2 are showing as available on newegg.


----------



## TopicClocker

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *GoldenTiger*
> 
> Here's my results (and temps that I end up at after over an hour of play in BF4 and around 90 minutes earlier in Archeage with maxed gpu usage throughout) with the aim being for silent operation & low heat output:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This is on the MSI Gaming GTX 970 pair oc'd and just +12mv out of +87mv applied through afterburner
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> . Haven't tried higher low-noise game-stable attempts but I can bench much higher if I raise the fans a little bit and up the volts
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> . I also haven't tried higher for game-stable sessions yet so this probably isn't the max OC (I am guessing I could maintain 1500mhz or so at this silent operation and maybe going to +25mv instead from my initial toying around). Might try that later, but given I didn't dip beneath 60fps for more than about 2 seconds out of 10 minutes recorded @ 4k nearly-Ultra settings (2x msaa though) in the graph there for example (and never observed under 60fps when I looked), even 1500mhz should be plenty for now until BIOS mods get going
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> .


You actually got to play ArcheAge?








I'm hearing stories of 2 days in a Queue.


----------



## machinehead

I just installed win 8.1 64bit and im getting weird runtime errors trying to run unigine


----------



## Sp33d Junki3

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *renji1337*
> 
> I'm thinking of selling my 1300w and getting a 900w or something xD


900w will vary on how many cards you use.
EVGA 850w G2 is a great choice.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *quick1unc*
> 
> I had already purchased the PSU because I was going to be running a 295x2 and only decided on these 970's afterwards. I may just sell it and use my 850 since I'm sure it will handle these no problem. The SSD I already had one and I just received 1 free from new egg when I ordered the 4k Samsung monitor


You can run 2x970 with a 650w


----------



## shremi

Hello beautiful.... I'm going to have a fun night


----------



## Nark96

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *shremi*
> 
> 
> 
> Hello beautiful.... I'm going to have a fun night


why 2 different models? I'm assuming you're going to be putting them in separate systems?


----------



## GoldenTiger

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *shremi*
> 
> 
> 
> Hello beautiful.... I'm going to have a fun night


Beautifuuuullll







.


----------



## semitope

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Nark96*
> 
> why 2 different models? I'm assuming you're going to be putting them in separate systems?


probably intends to return one pair. Some serious abuse of retailers been going on. Eventually they will cut out this returning etc.


----------



## Menta

i was wondering if the gpu clock this low during normal usage surfing the web, movies, youtube, photo edit, will be an issue


----------



## GoldenTiger

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Menta*
> 
> [*IMG]http://www.overclock.net/content/type/61/id/2187405/[/IMG]
> 
> i was wondering if the gpu clock this low during normal usage surfing the web, movies, youtube, photo edit, will be an issue


Nope, completely normal







.


----------



## Menta

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *GoldenTiger*
> 
> Nope, completely normal
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> .


good to know, this card is so cool... wow!!!

just might jump to sli....


----------



## shremi

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Nark96*
> 
> why 2 different models? I'm assuming you're going to be putting them in separate systems?


I actually was planning on selling locally the worst pair i live outside the us but my buddy needed also some new cards he pretty much always runs everything @ stock speeds so i get to play with both cards and get to keep the best of both
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *semitope*
> 
> probably intends to return one pair. Some serious abuse of retailers been going on. Eventually they will cut out this returning etc.


Nope man not my case I live in mexico and here you can pretty much make some profit even in old or used hardware but of course you need to purchase at the prices from the US.


----------



## GoldenTiger

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TopicClocker*
> 
> You actually got to play ArcheAge?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I'm hearing stories of 2 days in a Queue.


Haha, not that bad... only time the queue is an hour or two at this point is prime, usually it's ~10 minutes or so off-peak.


----------



## jlhawn

what a bunch of crooks, when the gpu was out of stock it listed for $369.99, now that they have some in stock they raise the over 400 bucks.









http://www.amazon.com/Gigabyte-GeForce-Graphics-GV-N970G1-GAMING-4GD/dp/B00NH5T1MS


----------



## TopicClocker

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *GoldenTiger*
> 
> Haha, not that bad... only time the queue is an hour or two at this point is prime, usually it's ~10 minutes or so off-peak.


Was in the queue for 2-4 hours the other day, it must be alot better in the US, seeing over 2000 place in the queue alot.


----------



## machinehead

I haven't looked into archeage but its on my list since its free


----------



## GoldenTiger

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jlhawn*
> 
> what a bunch of crooks, when the gpu was out of stock it listed for $369.99, now that they have some in stock they raise the over 400 bucks.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> http://www.amazon.com/Gigabyte-GeForce-Graphics-GV-N970G1-GAMING-4GD/dp/B00NH5T1MS


That's a third-party seller














.

"*Ships from and sold by LoTN LLC.*"

Amazon's listing is:
"*$369.99
Sold by: Amazon.com*"


----------



## Sp33d Junki3

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jlhawn*
> 
> what a bunch of crooks, when the gpu was out of stock it listed for $369.99, now that they have some in stock they raise the over 400 bucks.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> http://www.amazon.com/Gigabyte-GeForce-Graphics-GV-N970G1-GAMING-4GD/dp/B00NH5T1MS


You know that is not Amazon selling. It is a 3rd party.
They can charge what they want. Hence it is better not to buy from people like them and only from actual companies.


----------



## jlhawn

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Sp33d Junki3*
> 
> You know that is not Amazon selling. It is a 3rd party.


yep, but the 3rd party are crooks IMO.
Amazon doesn't even list the gpu anymore which is a bummer as they had it for 369 but always out of stock. oh well I'll just keep waiting cause I won't pay over 400 for it.


----------



## GoldenTiger

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jlhawn*
> 
> yep, but the 3rd party are crooks IMO.
> Amazon doesn't even list the gpu anymore which is a bummer as they had it for 369 but always out of stock. oh well I'll just keep waiting cause I won't pay over 400 for it.


Yes, they do...

I just quoted the pricing on the product page you linked, it's in the box at the right saying "other sellers". Amazon always shows the in-stock ones first, and since amazon directly doesn't have them they are showing a third-party seller on the main area. Nothing new.
Quote:


> *$369.99*
> Sold by: Amazon.com
> Temporarily out of stock. Order now and we'll deliver when available. We'll e-mail you with an estimated delivery date as soon as we have more information. Your account will only be charged when we ship the item.
> 
> Domestic shipping rates and return policy.


And why would you wait? Place your backorder with amazon and they'll send it to you as they get stock, it's much quicker than waiting for everyone else's to be filled since it will not show in-stock until all existing backorders are complete.


----------



## Sp33d Junki3

If you wait to order, you will be waiting a long time. People who pre order will go first and if any left over will be sold.
Newegg and NCIX all out of stock right now too.
You can place your order with Amazon or NCIX for the next shipment.

You can get different brand like MSI or Asus


----------



## jlhawn

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *GoldenTiger*
> 
> Yes, they do...
> 
> I just quoted the pricing on the product page you linked, it's in the box at the right saying "other sellers". Amazon always shows the in-stock ones first, and since amazon directly doesn't have them they are showing a third-party seller on the main area. Nothing new.
> And why would you wait? Place your backorder with amazon and they'll send it to you as they get stock, it's much quicker than waiting for everyone else's to be filled since it will not show in-stock until all existing backorders are complete.


I know, your right, I just don't like when sellers try to take advantage of buyers.
maybe I'll take your advice and just order from Amazon and hope it doesn't take a month or more to get one.
thank you.


----------



## jlhawn

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Sp33d Junki3*
> 
> If you wait to order, you will be waiting a long time. People who pre order will go first and if any left over will be sold.
> Newegg and NCIX all out of stock right now too.
> You can place your order with Amazon or NCIX for the next shipment.
> 
> You can get different brand like MSI or Asus


I really want the G1, it's just nice with the backplate and all the monitor connectors and the reviews show it is a sweet overclocking gpu


----------



## shremi

First card only boost to 1316 working on Max overclock without bumping the voltage

Any particular benchmark you guys want to see???


----------



## jjsoviet

Checked my tracking for the GPU, it says my order hasn't been delivered yet despite it being a 2-day shipping


----------



## Azefore

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jjsoviet*
> 
> Checked my tracking for the GPU, it says my order hasn't been delivered yet despite it being a 2-day shipping


If it's Amazon prime call and complain, they can give out up to half of item value if it's a day late and you put that across to them "well enough"


----------



## jjsoviet

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Azefore*
> 
> If it's Amazon prime call and complain, they can give out up to half of item value if it's a day late and you put that across to them "well enough"


Too bad it's Newegg









I'll still call them though, they could probably waive that extra I paid for shipping. Maybe.


----------



## Germanian

ordered a MSI 970 gaming

I BENT DOWN TO THE PRESSURE







. Back to NVIDIA side after Geforce 6800 LE.

sold 1x R9 290 already. Now i need to sell the 2nd one.
Reference cooler just was too loud for my taste.

$349 +$9 shipping- $15 tigerdirect 15off 100 coupon and 5% cashback from discover = about $326.3 out the door no tax to CALI

I was going to get the gigabyte G1 gaming, but it was $20 more i don't think it's worth it.


----------



## YpsiNine

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Germanian*
> 
> ordered a MSI 970 gaming
> 
> I BENT DOWN TO THE PRESSURE
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> . Back to NVIDIA side after Geforce 6800 LE.


Congrats, you will be very happy with the MSI for sure!

Best,
X


----------



## Luckael

any one here using Zotac Gtx 970? what is your average temp?


----------



## Germanian

anyone know max temperature for the GPU core GTX 970?

tried googling but it didn't show anything


----------



## shremi

OK guys first Msi card is done

Max clocks are 1554 Core 8200 Mem but not gaming stable since a saw a few glitches in Valley i think 8000 Mem is going to be stable




Im impressed with this cards best bang for the buck


----------



## Germanian

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *shremi*
> 
> OK guys first Msi card is done
> 
> Max clocks are 1554 Core 8200 Mem but not gaming stable since a saw a few glitches in Valley i think 8000 Mem is going to be stable
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Im impressed with this cards best bang for the buck


nice score. Hoping i can do that in a week


----------



## gib6717

Hi guys, my msi 970 is transit and being delivered Tuesday!! I'm pretty new to overclocking so was wondering what some stable settings are in afterburner. Any help is appreciated!


----------



## ironhide138

Ah, now I'm torn.between the gigabyte and Asus again. The gigabyte is awesome, but I want to WC it eventually, and then it would have no bsckplate


----------



## Humafold

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jlhawn*
> 
> yep, but the 3rd party are crooks IMO.
> Amazon doesn't even list the gpu anymore which is a bummer as they had it for 369 but always out of stock. oh well I'll just keep waiting cause I won't pay over 400 for it.


They aren't crooks. Amazon takes 15% of their first $100 and 8% of every dollar after. If they sell it as low as Amazon they will lose money after Amazon takes their cut.


----------



## rv8000

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ironhide138*
> 
> Ah, now I'm torn.between the gigabyte and Asus again. The gigabyte is awesome, but I want to WC it eventually, and then it would have no bsckplate


Do you plan to go full block or mount an aio on the card? I'm 99% sure the gigabyte card can have a kraken G10 mounted will keeping the backplate on the card, just requires cutting some of the foam off the g10 bracket backplate. There is a post in the thread somewhere with pictures. If you go full block (that is if they release a block for either model), most have backplates made to accompany the full cover block.


----------



## frag06

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *shremi*
> 
> OK guys first Msi card is done
> 
> Max clocks are 1554 Core 8200 Mem but not gaming stable since a saw a few glitches in Valley i think 8000 Mem is going to be stable
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Im impressed with this cards best bang for the buck


Nice.

I can hit 1304MHz boosting to 1556MHz (1569MHz at +87 MV) on +18 MV (might need less, but I haven't tested it yet), but If I go any higher I start getting crashes. I'm hitting the power limit, going so far as 114% TDP as reported by GPU-Z.

Memory so far I have gotten to 1978MHz, but haven't tested any further.


----------



## Ghostrider5666

I have a Gigabyte GeForce GTX 970 G1 on order from amazon.


----------



## quick1unc

Has anyone been able to mount the G10 to the MSI Frozr card yet?


----------



## ironhide138

Full block. Even with a AIO, the back plate is like 3" longer than the PCB


----------



## Razzaa

The Gigabyte 970 doesn't have Vram heatsinks on it i have heard. I have a couple packs of Cosmos Copper heat sinks laying around. Does anyone think they will fit?



Edit: Just took a look and unfortunately they wont fit.


----------



## SAN-NAS

MSI GTX 970 4GD5T OC - does it have the same vrm as the Gaming 4G with 6+2?


----------



## $ilent

We should have an msi gaming owners club since there is so many of us!


----------



## GoldenTiger

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *$ilent*
> 
> We should have an msi gaming owners club since there is so many of us!


Haha! Does seem to be the best model on an overall basis, though you could easily argue the Gigabyte G1 Gaming is a strong contender too







.









That was stable for an hour of BF4 just now + several loops of Tomb Raider benchmark (since it often has shown me artifacting in the past on other cards). I'm doing better in SLI with just +12mv on the slider than I was with +87 set







... with the fan RPM's at that level it's still extremely quiet. Readout looked like that the whole time pretty much.


----------



## machinehead

TEAM MSI! Finally I'm on a winning team!


----------



## rv8000

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ironhide138*
> 
> Full block. Even with a AIO, the back plate is like 3" longer than the PCB


Must full blocks have optional plates you can buy.


----------



## frag06

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *GoldenTiger*
> 
> Haha! Does seem to be the best model on an overall basis, though you could easily argue the Gigabyte G1 Gaming is a strong contender too
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> .
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> That was stable for an hour of BF4 just now + several loops of Tomb Raider benchmark (since it often has shown me artifacting in the past on other cards). I'm doing better in SLI with just +12mv on the slider than I was with +87 set
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ... with the fan RPM's at that level it's still extremely quiet. Readout looked like that the whole time pretty much.


A low MV boost seems to work pretty good. I can max my core to + 190 (1556MHz boost, or 1569MHz with +87 MV) with +18 MV, but I might be able to do it with 12 MV. I haven't tried a low MV boost yet with memory overclocked, but it looks like you hit the power limit well before you max out voltage with this card. With + 18 MV I am hitting up to 114% TDP.


----------



## rivaltr

Hi guys i want to unlock voltage control within afterburner. Do i choose reference design, standard msi or extended msi?


----------



## $ilent

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *rivaltr*
> 
> Hi guys i want to unlock voltage control within afterburner. Do i choose reference design, standard msi or extended msi?


Voltage control so far only gives us + 87mv in afterburner, nobody knows for sure which cards will offer full unlocked voltage control.


----------



## B-rock

I'm looking to go G1 but it seems a lot of people are going MSI, Is there a reason to over the G1 if space isn't an issue? G1 appears to have the better cooling and has a back plate, I'm not going to be custom cooling as of yet but if I did I would be doing the AIO cooler on the GPU. Would this end up being a problem?


----------



## rivaltr

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *$ilent*
> 
> Voltage control so far only gives us + 87mv in afterburner, nobody knows for sure which cards will offer full unlocked voltage control.


Yeah but what option of the 3 do i take because i will never want to use higher then +87mv anyway.


----------



## Germanian

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *B-rock*
> 
> I'm looking to go G1 but it seems a lot of people are going MSI, Is there a reason to over the G1 if space isn't an issue? G1 appears to have the better cooling and has a back plate, I'm not going to be custom cooling as of yet but if I did I would be doing the AIO cooler on the GPU. Would this end up being a problem?


if the gigabyte is same price go for it. My MSI cost $349 the gigabyte was $369 so for me the choice was easy. I went with MSI


----------



## $ilent

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *rivaltr*
> 
> Yeah but what option of the 3 do i take because i will never want to use higher then +87mv anyway.


Do you want to watercool it?


----------



## JordanTr

Just pulled the trigger on gigabyte gtx 970 G1. Its 2am here in uk. In scan's site they say item due today and let choose saturday ( september 27 ) delivery. What if they wont get it on time or preorders will be higher than availability? Can i claim for refund i payed for saturday delivery?


----------



## rivaltr

No im using the gigabyte gtx 970 cooler.


----------



## rivaltr

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *$ilent*
> 
> Do you want to watercool it?


No im using Gigabyte Gtx 970 gaming card. Im not gonna use water but just the aircooler. Also Afterburner keeps giving me voltage limit 1 even on stock clocks is that bad or doesnt it matter?


----------



## bastian

Can someone with a G1 post a video of various fan speeds?


----------



## ryouiki

Just received/installed my Gigabyte G1 Gaming. Curious that a few others in the thread have complained that it is loud... I had to open the case to check and see that the fans were functioning, it is much quieter then my previous Gigabyte 750 Ti at idle, which uses a smaller Windforce cooler.

Overall very pleased with this card, now I have to fight off the urge to go SLI.


----------



## Daveros

Has anyone else noticed their G1 Gaming fans running at full speed on POST?

Mine seems to. Why would that be?


----------



## Germanian

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Daveros*
> 
> Has anyone else noticed their G1 Gaming fans running at full speed on POST?
> 
> Mine seems to. Why would that be?


probably it's put in BIOS on startup to clean out the fan from dust.
I had some cards before that did that.


----------



## Serandur

Alright, I just installed my Gigabyte GTX 970 and the 344.16 drivers from Nvidia's site, but I'm having some issues. I'm on GPU-Z 0.7.9 and it's only report 32 ROPs. Plus during shut down and start up, the fans rev up to ridiculous speeds. Any ideas? Thanks.

Just tested the 970 in Crysis 3, not discernably faster than my old 780 at 1150 MHz, though I find the 1405 MHz boost my 970 gets out of the box impressive.


----------



## Didjo

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *shremi*
> 
> 
> 
> Hello beautiful.... I'm going to have a fun night


Can you tell us which card is cooler at stock and overclocked? And about the noise?


----------



## shremi

Well final thoughts of the day the Gigabyte Gaming 1 couldnt get anything above 1520 on the core so i imediately switched to the msi for SLI been playing a little with both cards so i think both can go 1554 on the core and 7800 on memory i know it can go higher i just wanted to see a quick benchmark test



And some Valley



The only thing i am worried about is temps as ran Valley and heaven i got 83º C on the top card and this was with both cards running 100 % fan speed i guess i am going to try some gaming and see if it gets that hot i might need some waterblocks for this cards


----------



## rivaltr

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *shremi*
> 
> Well final thoughts of the day the Gigabyte Gaming 1 couldnt get anything above 1520 on the core so i imediately switched to the msi for SLI been playing a little with both cards so i think both can go 1554 on the core and 7800 on memory i know it can go higher i just wanted to see a quick benchmark test
> 
> 
> 
> And some Valley
> 
> 
> 
> The only thing i am worried about is temps as ran Valley and heaven i got 83º C on the top card and this was with both cards running 100 % fan speed i guess i am going to try some gaming and see if it gets that hot i might need some waterblocks for this cards


What do you get at voltage limit with afterburner 0 or 1?


----------



## shremi

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Didjo*
> 
> Can you tell us which card is cooler at stock and overclocked? And about the noise?


Sure thing at stock i have to say the MSI since the fans don't start spinning up until you hit 50º C i believe ..

Also at full load and overclock i really think the MSi is quieter and if i am correct i believe that the gigabyte was also a bit hotter under load both of the cards were running 100% while overclocking but i might be mistaken .... Since i just popped in the card ran one time Valley and upped the volts to see if it could reach the 1550Mhz but crashed so i took it out and started working on the SLI of msi


----------



## xsadrulesx

I'm a little disappointed with my EVGA 970 SC. The cooler is ok, it's a little on the loud side once pushing past 60% fan speed but keeping it around 55% keeps my temps at mid 70s (my case is Air 240 (itx/ mATX case and it's hot in my room) so not too shabby. My only complaint is that i can't overvolt the card. It stays at stock 1200 mV even after increasing it using OCing software. I was considering returning it but i think i will just use EVGA's Step Up program to pick up a GTX 980 instead and just pay the difference.


----------



## KenjiS

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *shremi*
> 
> Well final thoughts of the day the Gigabyte Gaming 1 couldnt get anything above 1520 on the core so i imediately switched to the msi for SLI been playing a little with both cards so i think both can go 1554 on the core and 7800 on memory i know it can go higher i just wanted to see a quick benchmark test
> 
> The only thing i am worried about is temps as ran Valley and heaven i got 83º C on the top card and this was with both cards running 100 % fan speed i guess i am going to try some gaming and see if it gets that hot i might need some waterblocks for this cards


Nice!

Was that true on both cards or just the MSI?

I have the same issue with my 770s... Its one reason I want to go back to one card, the heat exhaust is nuts...


----------



## Accursed Entity

This thread need more pictures!


----------



## dartuil

Is downsampling cool with 970?


----------



## KenjiS

Mine wont be here till wednesday..

Cant wait to bolt it in, Planning to get Shadows of Mordor to play on it too


----------



## GoldenTiger

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *KenjiS*
> 
> Nice!
> 
> Was that true on both cards or just the MSI?
> 
> I have the same issue with my 770s... Its one reason I want to go back to one card, the heat exhaust is nuts...


My MSI Gaming pair of GTX 970's doesn't exceed this at these settings:



That's with +12mv. Top card ticks up to 70c at times but it levels out at 68-69, bottom card stays around 63-65c. Extremely quiet (only very slightly higher of a noise level as my 1000rpm 140mm case fans), low heat output.... win all around







. Picture was taken after about 45 minutes of gameplay across 2 matches in bf4. Since then I've played around with them at 1532mhz and the same settings and +25mv, basically the same result.









Case is a Fractal Design Define R3 with one slot spacing between the two cards and a 1000rpm 140mm fan on the side panel blowing onto the cards.


----------



## shremi

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *KenjiS*
> 
> Nice!
> 
> Was that true on both cards or just the MSI?
> 
> I have the same issue with my 770s... Its one reason I want to go back to one card, the heat exhaust is nuts...


I only tested sli with the msi cards since the gigabytes didn't clocked as good and this temps were on a high overclock with heaven and Valley so I need further testing under gaming to see if a 980 will be needed

Edit : I think that I will need a side intake fan unfortunately my case doesn't provide it nzxt switch 810 so I guess I'll just wait and see if blocks become available for our cards or mod the case for an intake side fan


----------



## cyph3rz

It's normal for Gigabyte cards to rev up fan speed on POST. My Gigabyte R9 280X I used to have did that sometimes. But it's not supposed to do that shutting down. Maybe the G1 is a little different...idk.

I'll be getting my MSI 970 tomorrow wo0T!!

Lets see some more pics of your cards in your rigs guys!!


----------



## machinehead

Heres my stock score:


Unigine keeps giving me x86 browser error even though I installed the x86 runtime from microsoft


----------



## GoldenTiger

Won't complain for now... 21522 GPU score.

http://www.3dmark.com/3dm/4162076









.


----------



## ED77

So what you're saying is "time for 3 way SLi"??


----------



## Serandur

CRAAAAAAPPPPP... my Gigabyte 970 has irritating coil whine/buzz. Why...


----------



## zakelwe

Galax have half way house for quiet gaming it seems, they run 1 of the 2 fans continuously






I wonder if you can change the fan profiles so it comes in at different temps?


----------



## shremi

So for for veryone that has been asking for more pictures

Here is what my current setup looks like


----------



## Arizonian

Well I've narrowed it to GB G1 and MSI Gaming. Still torn, it's that close for me. SO I'm letting fate decide between the two. Which ever is first available on Newegg is what I'm getting.









I like both cards for different reasons.

Been re-refreshing Newegg all day.

3 of 5 EVGA cards just sitting there available since this afternoon. No one is touching them.


----------



## Accursed Entity

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *shremi*
> 
> So for for veryone that has been asking for more pictures


Thanks, they look oh so sexy!


----------



## 970Rules

New gtx 970 owner here, I have been lurking and reading reviews/feedback you all posted here, went with the group buying the msi gaming for the high overclocking, am happy to say my results are spot on with rest of you guys!

This is my 970 overclocked.


While not highest of the i5 cpu line am on, that graphics score of 13477 is on fire and blazing past stock 780 ti / 980 graphics scores I seen posted!
It always boosts to 1556 in all games I tested so far and stays silent and cool doing so, no need to touch the core clock anymore past what's it doing by its self.

I always been a amd kid up 2 now.... so I made sure to check out the GeForce experience app I heard so much about and running it's optimized settings on ever game it found.
I sure run a 1080p 60 refresh rate monitor, so ever game with this gpu is running maxed out now and is smooth game play all around!
However I noticed on D3 and skyrim and many other less demanding games, it did this funny resolution of 2715x1527 DSR, i was uncertain at first, never seen such a res before. Turns out 2X the res of 1080p in gpu math is 2715x1527! so i loaded up and started playing around in Skyrim with it, yup I love the DSR tech, 2x scales perfect for UI and ever else is better with a higher res! Skyrim is noticeable improved now, I hold in high regard the brute force power of this gpu.....

Nvidia has won me over with the GTX 970..... outstanding gpu for the money.....


----------



## dartuil

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Arizonian*
> 
> Well I've narrowed it to GB G1 and MSI Gaming. Still torn, it's that close for me. SO I'm letting fate decide between the two. Which ever is first available on Newegg is what I'm getting.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I like both cards for different reasons.
> 
> Been re-refreshing Newegg all day.
> 
> 3 of 5 EVGA cards just sitting there available since this afternoon. No one is touching them.


No EVGA for me. No thanks.


----------



## Arizonian

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *xsadrulesx*
> 
> I'm a little disappointed with my EVGA 970 SC. The cooler is ok, it's a little on the loud side once pushing past 60% fan speed but keeping it around 55% keeps my temps at mid 70s (my case is Air 240 (itx/ mATX case and it's hot in my room) so not too shabby. My only complaint is that i can't overvolt the card. It stays at stock 1200 mV even after increasing it using OCing software. I was considering returning it but i think i will just use EVGA's Step Up program to pick up a GTX 980 instead and just pay the difference.


If you don't have any other way out of your card by returning it or selling it for what you paid, then *if* your budget permits by all means *Step-Up*. Doesn't matter who manufactures an Nvidia reference card and EVGA does have superior customer support / service.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dartuil*
> 
> No EVGA for me. No thanks.


Hence the awkward whistling. Anyway I'm going to change the subject.


----------



## Menta

don't mind the note pad.


----------



## FragZero

Anyone running SLI 970's with no slots between the cards? I see this question a lot but can't find anyone running such a setup. Best card i can find is probably the MSI gaming version which has a little bit less than 2 slot cooling solution, should work no?


----------



## catbuster

How the hell strix has only 1 x 8 pin connector?


----------



## ChristoM

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Luckael*
> 
> any one here using Zotac Gtx 970? what is your average temp?


Woops, quoted the wrong post. Can anyone delete my post?


----------



## FragZero

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *catbuster*
> 
> How the hell strix has only 1 x 8 pin connector?


The 970 is a 145watt part

Pci-e 8pin = 150 watt
pci-e slot = 75 watt

So more than enough power available!


----------



## Menta

the core was clocked at 1400MHZ and memory was only stable at 7700mhz, at 8000 artifacts where noticeable. did not touch any thing else yet

ps. max temperature was 62 degrees Celsius, fan speed set to 70%


----------



## TopicClocker

Sweet jesus, who saw the 6GB vram requirement for Shadow of Mordor's ultra textures?
Source: http://uk.ign.com/articles/2014/09/26/middle-earth-shadow-of-mordor-review
Quote:


> On the PC side Mordor also compares to the Batman games, in that it's of good quality. There are even some enhanced graphics settings, including an ultra-high texture setting that requires a full 6GB of video memory. My only issue with it is some awkward menu controls, but most of those are customizable and those that aren't aren't too inconvenient to get used to.


----------



## nandapanda

Ok so question: For those of you guys with the MSI or Asus in SLI what are your idle temps like? Also for the MSI cards can you set the point at which they stop being passive?

I'm looking into getting either the gigabyte or MSI cards for SLI and i'm a tad worried that the high idle temps for MSI will just cause the rest of my case to heat up. As i'm looking at a silent build this isn't ideal. Leaning towards the MSI as i'm still not sold on the windforce coolers standing the test of time.

PS first post- Boo yah


----------



## Karlberg

Just got my MSI card. Just some quick tests on stock voltage. Stable 1500/8000 so far (or maybe not). More testing the weekend.


----------



## jdc122

planning on ordering two msi 970's as soon as my 780ti classy sells. with the way these cards push air into the case, do I want the side fan on my 600t as an intake or exhaust?


----------



## shilka

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *FragZero*
> 
> The 970 is a 145watt part
> 
> Pci-e 8pin = 150 watt
> pci-e slot = 75 watt
> 
> So more than enough power available!


TDP is not power draw.


----------



## Jure-Kure

Hello

Today i get Msi Gtx 970

When i just be on internet fans don t work and temps was 49c it s not this a litlle to hot? than i go to play titanfall and funs start working and max temp rise to 63c and when i stop playing temps go back to 49-50c is this normal or it is too hot?

Thanx


----------



## Hot Fuzz

Anyone know when the GTX 970 Stix or Gigabyte G1 Gaming will be available to purchase again on amazon or a rough estimate? I'm waiting eagerly for one of those two cards to come available so I can grab one up since Australian price for a GTX 970 are the same as a GTX 980 in US.


----------



## Cakewalk_S

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Hot Fuzz*
> 
> Anyone know when the GTX 970 Stix or Gigabyte G1 Gaming will be available to purchase again on amazon or a rough estimate? I'm waiting eagerly for one of those two cards to come available so I can grab one up since Australian price for a GTX 970 are the same as a GTX 980 in US.


I'm waiting on my strix to ship. Still out of stock... I saw on amazon that the zotac card will be back in Stock Oct 15!!!! I sure hope it's not 3 weeks from now for the strix...


----------



## TopicClocker

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jure-Kure*
> 
> Hello
> 
> Today i get Msi Gtx 970
> 
> When i just be on internet fans don t work and temps was 49c it s not this a litlle to hot? than i go to play titanfall and funs start working and max temp rise to 63c and when i stop playing temps go back to 49-50c is this normal or it is too hot?
> 
> Thanx


That's the Zero Frozr function the card has, I would say it's not much to worry about unless you're uneasy about the temps, you might be able to change the function, I can't really remember.


----------



## doza

Hi All!

i have some Questions regarding overclocking my new Strix970, just got it .
i had 7970GHZ Vapor x and i returned to the green side after i got sick of power draw and noise comming from it!

Questions are regarding overclocking this monster:

does afterburner supports gtx970?
im trying to overclock it trough asus gpu tweak,max pointer for mhz is only 1400mhz?
when i put max 1400mhz in program gpu is running at 50mhz more ( same thing at stock settings,i guess thats nice), but how can try to oc it even more when i cant go beyond 1400mhz in program?

voltage slider does nothing...
and do i put power target at 120? when overclocking?

whill post some comparison betwean overclocked 7970hgz vs overclocked strix970 when i sort this overclocking thing with strix, for those people that wants to see difference betwean these two cards

thx upfront and sry for eanglish, its not my native


----------



## YpsiNine

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Serandur*
> 
> I'm on GPU-Z 0.7.9 and it's only report 32 ROPs.


You'll need to download the test build of GPU-z, you can find it here:
http://www.techpowerup.com/forums/attachments/gpu-z-exe.59347/

Hope this helps.

Best,
X


----------



## nandapanda

Is there a way to change the zero function in order to make the fans kick in earlier?


----------



## Jure-Kure

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *nandapanda*
> 
> Is there a way to change the zero function in order to make the fans kick in earlier?


Yes card become very hot before vent star to runing


----------



## Jure-Kure

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TopicClocker*
> 
> That's the Zero Frozr function the card has, I would say it's not much to worry about unless you're uneasy about the temps, you might be able to change the function, I can't really remember.


I see thanx.


----------



## Hot Fuzz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Cakewalk_S*
> 
> I'm waiting on my strix to ship. Still out of stock... I saw on amazon that the zotac card will be back in Stock Oct 15!!!! I sure hope it's not 3 weeks from now for the strix...


Did you order one when they still showed 'in stock?' I saw another GTX 970 card that was coming in stock on the 3rd of October I believe so it might be different depending on the vendor.


----------



## Arturo.Zise

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *nandapanda*
> 
> Is there a way to change the zero function in order to make the fans kick in earlier?


I just open up Afterburner and click the auto button off for fan speed. It will then jump to 25% and sit there at idle. My temps went from 50c idle to 33c now.


----------



## Jure-Kure

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Arturo.Zise*
> 
> I just open up Afterburner and click the auto button off for fan speed. It will then jump to 25% and sit there at idle. My temps went from 50c idle to 33c now.


Which afterburn you have?


----------



## Rickles

Got a random shutdown when playing D3 last night... had to power cycle PSU and let the board drain for a minute...

Using release day drivers and an egva SC acx 1.0.. it clocks over 1500 mhz on stock so I don't really want to return it.. should I just update the drivers?

Oh also, after the shutdown I was getting no video on boot...


----------



## Sideways8LV

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *shremi*
> 
> So for for veryone that has been asking for more pictures
> 
> Here is what my current setup looks like


I noticed you said your top card was running a little hot. It's a small concern of mine as the only air I have coming into the case is being pushed through a front mounted radiator. I might have to go push pull to get stronger airflow if my temps hit the 80's.


----------



## hamzta09

oooh.. aaah..


----------



## Cass67

Picked the MSI 970 up today and it seems really nice ... I think this is pretty much at its limit though, Putting the clocks any higher cause instability.

Not sure if someone can explain the dependency between the gpu clocks and the core clock speeds on the 2 gpuz tabs ..





(edited with new scores - memory oc improved)
(edited with firestrike results)


----------



## Creo

What speed is your cpu at?

My 2600k @ 4.15Ghz
MSI 970
Core + 200 = 1548Mhz
Mem +575
+37mV
Power limit + 10
Temp 53c

Hit 61.4 fps in heaven


----------



## incep

Got an EVGA GTX970 ACX SC.
After a day of using and testing, this is my experiences so far.

It doesn't clock as well as reviews say it does. I only got +100 core and +140 mem, and I'm not sure if even that is completely stable yet. Compared to techpowerup who got +150/250! Huge difference.

There is definitely a power control whine, but it isn't always prevalent. It was pretty loud when I benched it in 3DMark, but didn't notice it much when gaming normally.

It's not very silent when idle, but it's not very noisy when gaming either. But I used to have a card with an Accelero Xtreme cooler, so.. Maybe I got too used to it.

Heaven benchmark results: 1462 before OC, 1582 after.

In my country (Norway), it was one of the cheapest versions, Zotac AMP! Extreme costs over 100$ more. Great bang for the bucks so far.

I heard we would get shipped a backplate if we registered it online, but they seem to have withdrawn that statement, not sure what is going on...


----------



## Cass67

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Creo*
> 
> What speed is your cpu at?
> 
> My 2600k @ 4.15Ghz
> MSI 970
> Core + 200 = 1548Mhz
> Mem +575
> +37mV
> Power limit + 10
> Temp 53c
> 
> Hit 61.4 fps in heaven


OC to 4.5Ghz


----------



## bce22

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Luckael*
> 
> any one here using Zotac Gtx 970? what is your average temp?


Temps are effected of course by fan speed. For a really quiet fan on a single card I can adjust the fan profile in Afterburner and keep it at or under 70C. For SLI I find my top card hitting about 74C while the bottom card is under 70C. Top card fan is audible for certain. Not nearly as loud as my GTX 680s in SLI however.

I can post screenshots of my Afterburner settings and Fan Profile this weekend on this thread for you.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *tsm106*
> 
> The Zotac works fine, however it is not true reference like the evga short pcb cards. It had some choice components at places where I had to grind out/clearance on my xspc block. It fits fine now. These things obviously run cool, but wow. On water it idles around 28c lol. Ambient here is 75c, typical of socal.
> 
> Overclocking on the Zotac and I'd presume the PNY is a pain in the arse. The Zotac is really hampered by it's restrictive bios. My god, +37mv is all I can get while the EVGA's allow +87. The card can do 1515/2000 so far but it needs more juice. Even though it's a small amount, my Zotac is stuck with not enough juice while temps never break 40c, arghhh!
> 
> *Oh wth bumped the clocks some more.


I'm hitting the Power Limiter at almost stock. 106% is not nearly enough!!!. I think the power limiter is my issue rather than pure voltage. With a BIOS that ups the power limit and opens the voltage some I think I can make these cards really sing.

I love their look and size. They just look classy with no weird science-fiction styling or LEDs. They will never be top Performing OC cards.


----------



## GoldenTiger

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *nandapanda*
> 
> Ok so question: For those of you guys with the MSI or Asus in SLI what are your idle temps like? Also for the MSI cards can you set the point at which they stop being passive?
> 
> I'm looking into getting either the gigabyte or MSI cards for SLI and i'm a tad worried that the high idle temps for MSI will just cause the rest of my case to heat up. As i'm looking at a silent build this isn't ideal. Leaning towards the MSI as i'm still not sold on the windforce coolers standing the test of time.
> 
> PS first post- Boo yah


*Edited to fix temp numbers... I misremembered but looked at afterburner now to check). Idle temps remain at 26-30c even when playing youtube videos or similar with the fans off (passive).* You can indeed adjust the passive point with a custom afterburner fan curve... set the fan speed to "0%" in the curve and it shuts off the fans (zero RPM on the tachometer) for any given temperature, and the rest of the curve as you desire for gaming temperatures and fan speed settings.









I'm running a silent, albeit not completely passive, build myself, with the noisiest fans being 1000rpm Fractal Design R2 Silent Series 140mm fans in the case, and only once I pass about ~1300rpm the MSI GTX 970 Gaming (that's 54% fan speed) do the cards in SLI become audible over the rest of the case noise in the slightest (and this is in a Fractal Define R3 case with some noise-absorbing foam that comes stock). If I leave them at 1200rpm/below I literally cannot hear them over the rest of the case fans even if I stick my head a couple of inches from the case physically, let alone normal seating distance.

I am able to run 1300rpm on the fans and obtain a 1530mhz core/8020mhz memory stable gaming clock speed for both cards in SLI mode so far with max temp on top card loading out at ~70c, and bottom card ~65c. I'm waiting for custom BIOS flashing before I really try to push them much further, other than benching, since I value quietness significantly normally.


----------



## Creo

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *bce22*
> 
> Temps are effected of course by fan speed. For a really quiet fan on a single card I can adjust the fan profile in Afterburner and keep it at or under 70C. For SLI I find my top card hitting about 74C while the bottom card is under 70C. Top card fan is audible for certain. Not nearly as loud as my GTX 680s in SLI however.
> 
> I can post screenshots of my Afterburner settings and Fan Profile this weekend on this thread for you.
> I'm hitting the Power Limiter at almost stock. 106% is not nearly enough!!!. I think the power limiter is my issue rather than pure voltage. With a BIOS that ups the power limit and opens the voltage some I think I can make these cards really sing.
> 
> I love their look and size. They just look classy with no weird science-fiction styling or LEDs. They will never be top Performing OC cards.


Yep in Heaven my power limit hits around 100% and in firestrike my power limit rockets up to 110% and my card throttles. Need a custom bios.


----------



## specopsFI

I've been waiting patiently for actual availability and the early adopter price premium to drop, but I'm starting to lose it. In Finland, there have been a couple of batches of 970's delivered for preorders, but nothing available for order that would be in stock. Also, the pricing is still a bit awkward, 390 euros for all the better models.

In the meantime, I've placed an order on a brand new GTX 780 Lightning for 299 euros with a delivery date yet unannounced. If it ships before the 970's materialize, I think I'm sticking with GK110 a little longer. I have had five of those already and once I sold my last 780 Classified for 400 euros a couple of weeks ago, I thought I'd left Kepler behind me for good. Now, I'm not so sure. Kind of torn, I was looking forward to something new to tweak with but at those prices the Lightning just seems like a better deal than the 970.

Just a question that I haven't seen a conclusive answer for: does the voltage control work the same way with these than it does for Kepler? As in, are the clock bins tied to the voltage bins or can you increase voltage without the card simultaneously boosting the clocks higher? I've never liked that with Keplers, it would be far better to keep the two separated.


----------



## rivaltr

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *bce22*
> 
> Temps are effected of course by fan speed. For a really quiet fan on a single card I can adjust the fan profile in Afterburner and keep it at or under 70C. For SLI I find my top card hitting about 74C while the bottom card is under 70C. Top card fan is audible for certain. Not nearly as loud as my GTX 680s in SLI however.
> 
> I can post screenshots of my Afterburner settings and Fan Profile this weekend on this thread for you.
> I'm hitting the Power Limiter at almost stock. 106% is not nearly enough!!!. I think the power limiter is my issue rather than pure voltage. With a BIOS that ups the power limit and opens the voltage some I think I can make these cards really sing.
> 
> I love their look and size. They just look classy with no weird science-fiction styling or LEDs. They will never be top Performing OC cards.


Could you check the voltage limit number what it is getting when benchmarking even on stock clock/stock voltage? In my case it keeps going to 1 even on stock voltage and stock clocks.
Your answer would be greatly appreciated


----------



## DuraN1

Need a custom BIOS, throttling at 110% when benching the MSI Gaming


----------



## rivaltr

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DuraN1*
> 
> Need a custom BIOS, throttling at 110% when benching the MSI Gaming


Do you hit voltage limit 1 all the time when benching and gaming on stock voltage and stock clocks as well??


----------



## B-rock

I switched my order from a g1 to the MSI gaming due to what everyone here was saying. The only thing I'm worried about here is the temps, right now I have an aio strapped to my 6950 and it works amazing.

Will I have a problem doing something similar with the MSI gaming down the road if I choose to do so? No I don't want a custom loop


----------



## bce22

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *rivaltr*
> 
> Could you check the voltage limit number what it is getting when benchmarking even on stock clock/stock voltage? In my case it keeps going to 1 even on stock voltage and stock clocks.
> Your answer would be greatly appreciated


Mine is the power limit not voltage limit. I have never seen my voltage limit hit 1 even at +87 volts. It's throttled by power limit only it seems. Though it hits 1 at times at stock as well. I can see it throttle and drop to a lower bin on stock so need to up the power limit slider above 106 for certain (need custom bios for this...hopefully soon).

Even with the throttling it makes sense to boost the core clock as much as possible as it hits the limit its throttling back to higher clocks. I pretty much am staying at 1392 and 1431 at full load.


----------



## DiaSin

Would someone with a modest overclock on their 970 run Heaven 4.0 at the settings I used on this run? I want to see how it compares to my Vapor-X 7970. I would especially love to see this from someone with an i5 chip. For reference, my 3570k is at 4.5ghz. I dunno why heaven shows the stock speed.


----------



## a_ak57

Well, put in a preorder for the MSI Gaming version at NCIX. Was planning to keep my 670s for a while longer, but games really seem have increased in VRAM usage faster than I expected (I have the 2GB models and run 1440p). Probably won't be able to sell the cards for more than peanuts since everyone else is doing the same, but I figure I won't lose too much money for around the same (maybe better?) performance with less heat, power and no SLI issues.


----------



## ChristoM

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *B-rock*
> 
> I switched my order from a g1 to the MSI gaming due to what everyone here was saying. The only thing I'm worried about here is the temps, right now I have an aio strapped to my 6950 and it works amazing.
> 
> Will I have a problem doing something similar with the MSI gaming down the road if I choose to do so? No I don't want a custom loop


I don't know if you will be able to mod a AIO cooler later, but the MSI is very popular so I think if they release any after market brackets etc. it should include compatibility for the MSI version.

In a single configuration with default fan profile my MSI 970 under max strain is hitting ~73c with overclocks of ~1530 core and 7800Mhz on ram. If you have a case with bad airflow add a few degrees.

The temps look very good and you should not have to worry at all! Noise is also low, fans only become intrusive past 80% fan speed which I have not reached yet with the default fan curve. However if you really want the lowest temps you need the Gigabyte G1, but be prepared to live with some more noise. That is almost always the trade off, best thing is to find a balance according to your personal preference.

SLI will probably add another 10c under max load...but even then it is well within specification and I would not worry for a second.


----------



## doza

i just repleaced vapor-x 7970ghz with strix gtx970 il run it for u np, il put some other scores alsow today comparing these 2 cards


----------



## ChristoM

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *a_ak57*
> 
> Well, put in a preorder for the MSI Gaming version at NCIX. Was planning to keep my 670s for a while longer, but games really seem have increased in VRAM usage faster than I expected (I have the 2GB models and run 1440p). Probably won't be able to sell the cards for more than peanuts since everyone else is doing the same, but I figure I won't lose too much money for around the same (maybe better?) performance with less heat, power and no SLI issues.


I was in exactly the same boat...was happy with my MSI GTX 670's in SLI PE OC performance but only 2GB frame buffer is a massive let down. You will unfortunately not get the same performance, my overclocked MSI 970 GAMING is about 10-20% slower as compared to my overclocked 670's and I was fully expecting this so no surprises. I can however say that it is MUCH quieter and I am planning on adding another one in about a year when they should see nice price drops.


----------



## Sideways8LV

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *hamzta09*
> 
> 
> 
> oooh.. aaah..


Awesome! Can't wait to post my Pc parts pic in a couple weeks. You must be excited!


----------



## rivaltr

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *bce22*
> 
> Mine is the power limit not voltage limit. I have never seen my voltage limit hit 1 even at +87 volts. It's throttled by power limit only it seems. Though it hits 1 at times at stock as well. I can see it throttle and drop to a lower bin on stock so need to up the power limit slider above 106 for certain (need custom bios for this...hopefully soon).
> 
> Even with the throttling it makes sense to boost the core clock as much as possible as it hits the limit its throttling back to higher clocks. I pretty much am staying at 1392 and 1431 at full load.


Hmm there must be something wrong with my card then if its voltage limit 1 even on stock volts/stock clock.


----------



## a_ak57

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ChristoM*
> 
> I was in exactly the same boat...was happy with my MSI GTX 670's PE OC performance but only 2GB frame buffer is a massive let down. You will unfortunately not get the same performance, my overclocked MSI 970 GAMING is about 10-20% slower as compared to my overclocked 670's and I was fully expecting this so no surprises. I can however say that it is MUCH quieter and I am planning on adding another one in about a year when they should see nice price drops.


I see, well, I can deal with some performance loss for the other advantages. And I guess it'll still be an improvement in some games that have SLI issues.


----------



## JordanTr

Just got mail from scan.co.uk thatbits possible they gonna receive stock only tomorrow even monday. I payed for tomorrow delivery since they tell on site they receiving stock today. They changed my delivery to sunday, if they aint getting stock by tomorrow they will refund me delivedy cost and ship me card as soon as they got stock. Ahh that waiting... Already sold my r9 290+ arctic xtreme IV, got to dispatch it on monday. Btw bought gigabyte gtx970.


----------



## doza

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DiaSin*
> 
> Would someone with a modest overclock on their 970 run Heaven 4.0 at the settings I used on this run? I want to see how it compares to my Vapor-X 7970. I would especially love to see this from someone with an i5 chip. For reference, my 3570k is at 4.5ghz. I dunno why heaven shows the stock speed.


here u go: strix970 stock(1305mhz):



overclocked to 1500mhz: 

firestrike gpu score : 12663


----------



## Sideways8LV

Nice FPS increase


----------



## DiaSin

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *doza*
> 
> here u go: strix970 stock(1305mhz):
> 
> 
> 
> overclocked to 1500mhz:


Oh wow.. That OC result is nearly twice the score I get with my 7970..


----------



## bce22

DiaSin
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *rivaltr*
> 
> Hmm there must be something wrong with my card then if its voltage limit 1 even on stock volts/stock clock.


I will take a screenshot of my afterburner graph showing the limits for you tonight.


----------



## GoldenTiger

Here's some single-card "high-fps for high refresh rate 1440p" testing I did on behalf of an H user (unfortunately, the H forums are down at the moment so I can't post it there, but it dawned on me that some others might find the info useful too).

(Large: http://cdn.overclock.net/f/f6/f6d24031_cGtmL3o.png)


2x MSAA would peg the GPU usage at 99% full-time and result in about 8-10% lower performance than the numbers shown. I was CPU-limited the entire time with GPU usage never reaching full







.


----------



## twelvie

......


----------



## quick1unc

I'm building my new rig next week and doing SLI for the first time ever. I have 2 MSI Gaming 970's on the way. Anyone with the same SLI setup or SLI i general have anything I should be aware of setting these up?


----------



## twelvie

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DiaSin*
> 
> Would someone with a modest overclock on their 970 run Heaven 4.0 at the settings I used on this run? I want to see how it compares to my Vapor-X 7970. I would especially love to see this from someone with an i5 chip. For reference, my 3570k is at 4.5ghz. I dunno why heaven shows the stock speed.




Just finished overclocking my Msi 970, this is with a stock 3570.


----------



## GoldenTiger

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *quick1unc*
> 
> I'm building my new rig next week and doing SLI for the first time ever. I have 2 MSI Gaming 970's on the way. Anyone with the same SLI setup or SLI i general have anything I should be aware of setting these up?


A side panel fan, if possible, is going to be your friend







. Otherwise make sure you remove the fan sticker







, I've seen many remark they didn't remember to... enjoy the beasts!


----------



## Rickles

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DiaSin*
> 
> Would someone with a modest overclock on their 970 run Heaven 4.0 at the settings I used on this run? I want to see how it compares to my Vapor-X 7970. I would especially love to see this from someone with an i5 chip. For reference, my 3570k is at 4.5ghz. I dunno why heaven shows the stock speed.


I could do this tomorrow, my internet is too slow to download it without taking like 2 hours.


----------



## doza

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DiaSin*
> 
> Would someone with a modest overclock on their 970 run Heaven 4.0 at the settings I used on this run? I want to see how it compares to my Vapor-X 7970. I would especially love to see this from someone with an i5 chip. For reference, my 3570k is at 4.5ghz. I dunno why heaven shows the stock speed.


here are some number comparing vapor-x7970 (1200mhz) vs strix970 (1500mhz)

7970 (1200mhz) gtx970 (1500mhz)

resident evil 6 (max): 11900 18400
Tomb rider (max): 57fps 88fps
Sniper Elite: 58 fps 79 fps
Heaven 4.0 35fps 59fps
3DMark11 X score: X3771 X5531
Firestrike ( gpu score): 9329 12663


----------



## machinehead

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *GoldenTiger*
> 
> A side panel fan, if possible, is going to be your friend
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> . Otherwise make sure you remove the fan sticker
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> , I've seen many remark they didn't remember to... enjoy the beasts!


QFT! I get a 5% increase in fps with the sticker though!! So since you are cpu limited guess this means its time to upgrade that cpu


----------



## fataliate

Got my MSI frozr 970 last night. Didn't get a chance to put her in yet since I was studying for exams. What would be clocks I am looking to OC for without touching the voltage in afterburner? Core clock and memory that is.


----------



## Decheka

I see a lot of people going for the MSI over Gigabyte or other brands. I see most clocks are the same/close. Any particular reason for this?


----------



## doza

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *fataliate*
> 
> Got my MSI frozr 970 last night. Didn't get a chance to put her in yet since I was studying for exams. What would be clocks I am looking to OC for without touching the voltage in afterburner? Core clock and memory that is.


on my strix970 voltage slider is usless, what ever i do voltage goes max as it can ( VDDC: 1.2120 )
i am hitting that power limit of 120% in some scenarios at 1500mhz so i cant go further


----------



## fataliate

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Decheka*
> 
> I see a lot of people going for the MSI over Gigabyte or other brands. I see most clocks are the same/close. Any particular reason for this?


My reasoning was just personal preference really. I liked the fact that it was around 20 bucks cheaper and preferred a card that was not as long length wise as the gigabyte version. Funny because my previous card was a gigabyte gtx 760. So my reasoning was all preference nothing real technical in my case.


----------



## doza

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Decheka*
> 
> I see a lot of people going for the MSI over Gigabyte or other brands. I see most clocks are the same/close. Any particular reason for this?


bett it is hitting that power limit
i know for my card as soon i hit that max 120% power limit i throttle or get kicked do desktop


----------



## GoldenTiger

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *machinehead*
> 
> QFT! I get a 5% increase in fps with the sticker though!! So since you are cpu limited guess this means its time to upgrade that cpu


Haha, nah, I run 4k and am gpu limited for normal gaming still at 5k 60hz







. That graph was to test 1440 for someone else.

My gaming chart looks like this:










Though I can and do run 1530mhz core in sli now.


----------



## picket23

Question for GoldenTiger since you seem to be the man chasing up about the power limit not going to 110% and sli voltage droop on SLI 970s:
Of the people that have confirmed this to you, were they all using MSI gaming cards like you? I know one over at hardforums was, what about the others? I was about to drop some cash on this model but I am curious about this.. If it's just an MSI bios issue might be a quicker solve from them.

And a question for anyone with SLI 970s of a different brand.. Does what happens with GoldenTigers 970 SLI set up happen with yours?

Hopefully it's not some new nVidia boost "feature" for cards in SLI (obviously incredibly unlikely.) Really, I wish they did away with the power/temp limit crap and just let you run your cards as hard and hot as you wanted. Obviously a bit more freedom with voltage would be good too, particularly on the new 900 series with their relatively cool temps.


----------



## TopicClocker

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *GoldenTiger*
> 
> A side panel fan, if possible, is going to be your friend
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> . Otherwise make sure you remove the fan sticker
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> , I've seen many remark they didn't remember to... enjoy the beasts!


I ran a 6850 and a 6870 in Crossfire for the heck of it the other-day, it was the first time I've ever ran a dual GPU setup like Crossfire or SLI.

My top card was practically cooking since the cards were directly next to each-other.

I burnt my fingers on the heat-pipes.








My side-panel was off lol.


----------



## Sp33d Junki3

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ChristoM*
> 
> I was in exactly the same boat...was happy with my MSI GTX 670's PE OC performance but only 2GB frame buffer is a massive let down. You will unfortunately not get the same performance, my overclocked MSI 970 GAMING is about 10-20% slower as compared to my overclocked 670's and I was fully expecting this so no surprises. I can however say that it is MUCH quieter and I am planning on adding another one in about a year when they should see nice price drops.


Not bad if that is within SLI.


----------



## Ragsters

I have three GTX 970 questions.
1.How many GTX 970 cards have a 8pin/6pin configuration?
2.What is the power supply wattage recommendation for SLI configuration?
3. Have they made any new water blocks for the GTX 970 yet?

I am thinking of selling my 7970 and buying 2 GTX 970s and was hoping that my 650w Seasonic would be enough.


----------



## Trrip

Hello everyone!
I got myself MSI 970 and i'm looking for safe OC parameters for it . (i'm new to it too). So far using afterburner i got core clock to +150 to be stable in valley. Further then that and driver reverts settings mid run.
GPU-Z reporting 1500 mhz core , power consumption @89% and VDDC 1.2180 . ASIC 79%. Does voltage increase look safe for me? and what value?

Thanks!


----------



## 1508AD

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ragsters*
> 
> I have three GTX 970 questions.
> 1.How many GTX 970 cards have a 8pin/6pin configuration?
> 2.What is the power supply wattage recommendation for SLI configuration?
> 3. Have they made any new water blocks for the GTX 970 yet?
> 
> I am thinking of selling my 7970 and buying 2 GTX 970s and was hoping that my 650w Seasonic would be enough.


650W psu is easily enough


----------



## Sp33d Junki3

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ragsters*
> 
> I have three GTX 970 questions.
> 1.How many GTX 970 cards have a 8pin/6pin configuration?
> 2.What is the power supply wattage recommendation for SLI configuration?
> 3. Have they made any new water blocks for the GTX 970 yet?
> 
> I am thinking of selling my 7970 and buying 2 GTX 970s and was hoping that my 650w Seasonic would be enough.


SLI 970 you can run on a 550w.
Asus is a single 8pin
Gigabyte & MSI is 8+6pin
Watercooling will vary on which model they will start to use to make blocks for.


----------



## dartuil

970 strix in box!! shipped soon!!


----------



## Ragsters

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *1508AD*
> 
> 650W psu is easily enough


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Sp33d Junki3*
> 
> SLI 970 you can run on a 550w.
> Asus is a single 8pin
> Gigabyte & MSI is 8+6pin
> Watercooling will vary on which model they will start to use to make blocks for.


Thanks guys! You see I am trying to figure out if it makes more sense to buy 2 x gtx 970s or 1 x 7970 and a new PSU.


----------



## shilka

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ragsters*
> 
> Thanks guys! You see I am trying to figure out if it makes more sense to buy 2 x gtx 970s or 1 x 7970 and a new PSU.


Buy two GTX 970 cards and keep the PSU you have.


----------



## Sideways8LV

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dartuil*
> 
> 970 strix in box!! shipped soon!!


Woohoo for you! If it wasn't for the creepy owl eyes, they make a damn sexy card.


----------



## Netherwind

I recently bought a pair of MSI GTX970 Gaming G4 but one of them does not idle correctly in 2D mode (desktop).

I've tried:
¤ Reinstalling the drivers using DDU
¤ Reset the NVCPL to factory settings

What can I do to fix this?


----------



## rivaltr

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Netherwind*
> 
> I recently bought a pair of MSI GTX970 Gaming G4 but one of them does not idle correctly in 2D mode (desktop).
> 
> I've tried:
> ¤ Reinstalling the drivers using DDU
> ¤ Reset the NVCPL to factory settings
> 
> What can I do to fix this?


Have u enabled multi monitors because when i run multi monitors my graphics card dont idle as much as when i enable 1 monitor. The core speed and power bumps up. So I just use windows + p key to enable 1 monitor and when i want to use 2 i just use extend but this will cost me more power usage.


----------



## xredlizard

Hey guys, can someone tell what 970 vendor should i go for my mini itx ?


----------



## 1508AD

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Netherwind*
> 
> I recently bought a pair of MSI GTX970 Gaming G4 but one of them does not idle correctly in 2D mode (desktop).
> 
> I've tried:
> ¤ Reinstalling the drivers using DDU
> ¤ Reset the NVCPL to factory settings
> 
> What can I do to fix this?


If your desktop is over 120hz your gpu will not downclock also


----------



## rivaltr

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *1508AD*
> 
> If your desktop is over 120hz your gpu will not downclock also


Thats not true i use 144hz and my clocks does go idle when i have 1 monitor enabled. The 144hz one and i use 144hz on my desktop.


----------



## Threader

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *xredlizard*
> 
> Hey guys, can someone tell what 970 vendor should i go for my mini itx ?


I think the Zotax Standard GTX 970 card is the shortest of them all for now. Doesn't make it the best card but how long of a card can you fit in your case?


----------



## Netherwind

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *rivaltr*
> 
> Have u enabled multi monitors because when i run multi monitors my graphics card dont idle as much as when i enable 1 monitor. The core speed and power bumps up. So I just use windows + p key to enable 1 monitor and when i want to use 2 i just use extend but this will cost me more power usage.


Well in NVCPL -> 3D settings -> 3rd option, I used to have Single monitor enabled but now I tried Multi monitor but with the same result.


----------



## ccRicers

For those that already have this card, I have a question about the DSR option in the GeForce Experience panel. Is the performance hit effectively the same as playing a game on a native 4k monitor with no AA? I am looking for comparisons between 1080p with various AA settings and with DSR set to 4k.


----------



## xredlizard

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Threader*
> 
> I think the Zotax Standard GTX 970 card is the shortest of them all for now. Doesn't make it the best card but how long of a card can you fit in your case?


I have a EVGA Hadron Air and the website says "Supports Graphics Card 10.5in - 267mm"
It must be a blower style cooler


----------



## rivaltr

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Netherwind*
> 
> Well in NVCPL -> 3D settings -> 3rd option, I used to have Single monitor enabled but now I tried Multi monitor but with the same result.


So also with 1 monitor you dont get idle clocks? I guess try to reinstall driver with ddu and maybe see if u do run afterburner check 2d/3d profile settings.


----------



## CherryWiggins

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Sp33d Junki3*
> 
> SLI 970 you can run on a 550w.
> Asus is a single 8pin
> Gigabyte & MSI is 8+6pin
> Watercooling will vary on which model they will start to use to make blocks for.


So would that make the Asus a bad overclocker since it only has a 8pin?


----------



## Netherwind

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *1508AD*
> 
> If your desktop is over 120hz your gpu will not downclock also


Haha, you are right! Setting my monitor to 100Hz instead of 144Hz made GPU1 idle










Quote:


> Originally Posted by *rivaltr*
> 
> Thats not true i use 144hz and my clocks does go idle when i have 1 monitor enabled. The 144hz one and i use 144hz on my desktop.


Hm, what setting do you have enabled that I dont ?!?


----------



## j3poysy

Hey guys, got my Gigabyte G1 970
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ccRicers*
> 
> For those that already have this card, I have a question about the DSR option in the GeForce Experience panel. Is the performance hit effectively the same as playing a game on a native 4k monitor with no AA? I am looking for comparisons between 1080p with various AA settings and with DSR set to 4k.


I want to see this as well.


----------



## rivaltr

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Netherwind*
> 
> Haha, you are right! Setting my monitor to 100Hz instead of 144Hz made GPU1 idle
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hm, what setting do you have enabled that I dont ?!?




I just went to desktop then screen resolution and set 144hz.at 1080p.
Maybe its a bug with sli and the new drivers so maybe with driver update it will be gone for u? I dont know tbh.


----------



## Netherwind

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *rivaltr*
> 
> So also with 1 monitor you dont get idle clocks? I guess try to reinstall driver with ddu and maybe see if u do run afterburner check 2d/3d profile settings.


Problem is that I've already reinstalled with DDU and it didn't help. Which AB 2d/3d profile settings do you mean?


----------



## 1508AD

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *rivaltr*
> 
> Thats not true i use 144hz and my clocks does go idle when i have 1 monitor enabled. The 144hz one and i use 144hz on my desktop.


On my Rog swift clocks will not go to full idle unless monitor is set to 120hz or below.


----------



## ChristoM

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Sp33d Junki3*
> 
> Not bad if that is within SLI.


Yea sorry I was replying to a post about SLI.


----------



## Netherwind

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *rivaltr*
> 
> 
> 
> I just went to desktop then screen resolution and set 144hz.at 1080p.
> Maybe its a bug with sli and the new drivers so maybe with driver update it will be gone for u? I dont know tbh.


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *1508AD*
> 
> On my Rog swift clocks will not go to full idle unless monitor is set to 120hz or below.


Maybe it's something DisplayPort? Anyway, thanks for checking this!


----------



## rivaltr

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Netherwind*
> 
> Problem is that I've already reinstalled with DDU and it didn't help. Which AB 2d/3d profile settings do you mean?


These are my afterburner and resolution graph.



This is 2d/3d profile settings:



If you click on picture then original download the .bmp file and open with paint you will get to see full res picture.


----------



## boykisser

I won't be overclocking much. Should I go with MSI 970 or ASUS? I just want a cool and quiet card with good performance and maybe slight overclock when I feel like it, but nothing exceptional.


----------



## doza

dont know for msi but i have asus,just played WF new order, and i am so confused in positive way, maxed settings and fan is at 38% about 800rpm u cant hear it,best thing now is off jezz i can't get used to it


----------



## tsm106

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *boykisser*
> 
> I won't be overclocking much. Should I go with MSI 970 or ASUS? I just want a cool and quiet card with good performance and maybe slight overclock when I feel like it, but nothing exceptional.


Get the highest clocked one out of the box?


----------



## Sp33d Junki3

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *CherryWiggins*
> 
> So would that make the Asus a bad overclocker since it only has a 8pin?


No that should not factor how the card can OC.


----------



## boykisser

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *doza*
> 
> dont know for msi but i have asus,just played WF new order, and i am so confused in positive way, maxed settings and fan is at 38% about 800rpm u cant hear it,best thing now is off jezz i can't get used to it


But what were the temps? You can make the fan speed stay at 10% @ any temp but that doesn't mean it's running at 40C.


----------



## quick1unc

Found this in another thread regarding a waterblock for 970's.

"Hi，
We are checking this now and we will release a compatibility list within the next week.
FYR,we donot plan to make GTX 970 block.

Best Regards
Flora
XSPC Asia Ltd"


----------



## Accursed Entity

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Sideways8LV*
> 
> Woohoo for you! If it wasn't for the creepy owl eyes, they make a damn sexy card.


Good thing you don't see them when installed in a conventional build anyways...


----------



## steve210

https://forum-en.msi.com/index.php?topic=183618.0#msg1318043
Any having fan issue with your Msi gaming card heres what was post there


----------



## TopicClocker

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *boykisser*
> 
> I won't be overclocking much. Should I go with MSI 970 or ASUS? I just want a cool and quiet card with good performance and maybe slight overclock when I feel like it, but nothing exceptional.


Between both of them personally I prefer the MSI Gaming GTX970, brilliant card.
It has a fantastic cooler, a sweet LED on the side, has "Zero Frozr" which makes the fans stop when in low usage, the fans work independently of each other and I think the 6+8pin connectors helps with overclocking.
It is also one of the highest clocked GTX 970s available.

Check this out!






And for the ASUS Strix GeForce GTX 970, Linus!






And here are some reviews:

EuroGamer
http://www.eurogamer.net/articles/digitalfoundry-2014-nvidia-geforce-gtx-970-review

Kit Guru
http://www.kitguru.net/components/graphic-cards/zardon/msi-gtx-970-gaming-4g-review/

Bit-tech
http://www.bit-tech.net/hardware/graphics/2014/09/19/nvidia-geforce-gtx-970-review/1

Guru3D
MSI GeForce GTX 970 Gaming
http://www.guru3d.com/articles-pages/msi-geforce-gtx-970-gaming-review,1.html

ASUS GeForce GTX 970 Strix
http://www.guru3d.com/articles-pages/asus-geforce-gtx-970-strix-review,1.html


----------



## kostacurtas

My Gigabyte GTX 970 G1 Gaming arrived today!









Coming from 2 x Sapphire 7950 Vapor-X, then Nvidia GTX 780Ti and now to the GTX 970 I believe that this GPU is just perfect.
Excellent price/performance, temps, power consumption, DSR/MFAA/DX12, etc.

The past and the future:

 

As I see that many are still trying to choose the right GTX 970 for them, I choose the Gigabyte:

- For the excellent temps. Maximum 65 even at the VRM area vs +80 for the MSI or Asus.
- Good looks + stock backplate.
- Good out of the box OC.
- I don't like the zero fan at idle from Asus/MSI/Palit/etc.

I am very happy with the first tests of my Gigabyte GTX 970 G1 Gaming:









- Core +150MHz and memory +1GHz (effective).
- Power limiter and voltage at stock.

The card boost steady at 1542.5MHz core / 8GHz memory while using 82.5% (max) of TDP:




http://www.3dmark.com/fs/2832572


----------



## $ilent

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kostacurtas*
> 
> My Gigabyte GTX 970 G1 Gaming arrived today!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Coming from 2 x Sapphire 7950 Vapor-X, then Nvidia GTX 780Ti and now to the GTX 970 I believe that this GPU is just perfect.
> Excellent price/performance, temps, power consumption, DSR/MFAA/DX12, etc.
> 
> The past and the future:
> 
> As I see that many are still trying to choose the right GTX 970 for them, I choose the Gigabyte:
> 
> - For the excellent temps. Maximum 65 even at the VRM area vs +80 for the MSI or Asus.
> - Good looks + stock backplate.
> - Good out of the box OC.
> - I don't like the zero fan at idle from Asus/MSI/Palit/etc.
> 
> I am very happy with the first tests of my Gigabyte GTX 970 G1 Gaming:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> - Core +150MHz and memory +1GHz (effective).
> - Power limiter and voltage at stock.
> 
> The card boost steady at 1542.5MHz core / 8GHz memory while using 82.5% (max) of TDP:
> 
> http://www.3dmark.com/fs/2832572


FOr some reason the GIgabyte GTX 970s are scoring higher graphics score in firestrike vs the MSI ones.

Mine clocked at over 1600mhz core and 8000memoy only gets 13672.


----------



## nSone

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kostacurtas*
> 
> My Gigabyte GTX 970 G1 Gaming arrived today! :


Looks great! How's the noise level / fan speed at idle? G1 is mt favorite from the start, just hope it'll fit in my CM k350, cause *dat backplate*


----------



## j3poysy

This is what i got from my Gigabyte GTX 970.


----------



## kostacurtas

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *nSone*
> 
> Looks great! How's the noise level / fan speed at idle? G1 is mt favorite from the start, just hope it'll fit in my CM k350, cause *dat backplate*


I find it silent at idle and quiet at full load. But consider also that my setup is not totally silent.

This is from idle and you compare temps and fan speed at full load (+OC) at my previous post:


----------



## Accursed Entity

I was hoping for a reference 970, with the metal shroud as they show in pictures... just like the 980. So, the MSRP that Nvidia set was too low for it?


----------



## gizmo83

new member here with a single msi gtx 970 gaming oc


----------



## Razzaa

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kostacurtas*
> 
> My Gigabyte GTX 970 G1 Gaming arrived today!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Coming from 2 x Sapphire 7950 Vapor-X, then Nvidia GTX 780Ti and now to the GTX 970 I believe that this GPU is just perfect.
> Excellent price/performance, temps, power consumption, DSR/MFAA/DX12, etc.
> 
> The past and the future:
> 
> 
> 
> As I see that many are still trying to choose the right GTX 970 for them, I choose the Gigabyte:
> 
> - For the excellent temps. Maximum 65 even at the VRM area vs +80 for the MSI or Asus.
> - Good looks + stock backplate.
> - Good out of the box OC.
> - I don't like the zero fan at idle from Asus/MSI/Palit/etc.
> 
> I am very happy with the first tests of my Gigabyte GTX 970 G1 Gaming:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> - Core +150MHz and memory +1GHz (effective).
> - Power limiter and voltage at stock.
> 
> The card boost steady at 1542.5MHz core / 8GHz memory while using 82.5% (max) of TDP:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> http://www.3dmark.com/fs/2832572


Im right above you with my 4790k OC'd. Almost identical graphics score though. From what i have seen the Gigabyte cards are scoring a lot higher than the MSI cards.

http://www.3dmark.com/fs/2824919


----------



## WebTourist

MSI is quiet !
Gigabyte is for OC!

Some results on air :

Firestrike @1555/8160 link


3dmark11 P16548 @1555/8160 - link


Catzilla 28241 @1575/8160 link


Unigine Heaven GTX 970 @1560/8040


----------



## Didjo

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *WebTourist*
> 
> 
> 
> MSI is quiet !
> Gigabyte is for OC!
> 
> Some results on air :
> 
> Firestrike @1555/8160 link
> 
> 
> 3dmark11 P16548 @1555/8160 - link
> 
> 
> Catzilla 28241 @1575/8160 link
> 
> 
> Unigine Heaven GTX 970 @1560/8040


Good OC!

Which card is cooler MSI or Gigabyte?


----------



## renji1337

I got 2 970 msi's here, both running at 1590-1600mhz in SLI







top card running at 60c and bottom 45-50c when gaming.


----------



## WebTourist

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *renji1337*
> 
> I got 2 970 msi's here, both running at 1590-1600mhz in SLI
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> top card running at 60c and bottom 45-50c when gaming.


Temps are the same because Gigabyte is OC (1370 stock) .
MSI is quiet


----------



## Razzaa

Heaven on mild OC of 1550/8000







stock voltage


----------



## machinehead

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *gizmo83*
> 
> new member here with a single msi gtx 970 gaming oc


did you leave that sticker on the fan? theres an official club for that


----------



## gizmo83

ahahahha obviously i removed it







serious people leaved it attacked?


----------



## rv8000

MSI Gaming finally came in today. The plastic shroud is nicer than I thought it was originally, its more a matte finish than cheap shiny plastic look. The card is insanely quiet even @ 75% fan speed I was astounded how quiet this card was. Mild bit of coil whine, nothing compared to any of my older cards though (7970, 670, 680, 290, 780).




I'm going to say this, I'm a little disappointed in the card in terms of overclocking. During some quick testing, ramping up clock speed only without touching voltage, I eventually got the core up to 1551 (+235 in AB). Any higher firestrike would immediately blackscreen. The card was hitting roughly 102% power with +235 (1551) with no voltage increase so the power limit wasn't an issue, and changing the voltage to +87mV also made zero difference. No matter what setting the slider for core to 240+ would cause immediate black screens during tests. I then decided to move onto memory overclocking. I quickly set the slider to +200 and the test ran fine, immediately set the core to +235 and mem to +200 and what do you know immediate blackscreen. I was not able to bench with any memory overclock until I set the voltage to +87mV, so something seems fishy to me. Eventually I was able to get a firestrike run without any black screening or artifacting at 1566/3969 for a gpu score of 13806. Power limit was an issue for that run as I'm going over the max of 110, could visually see mild throttling (stutters) during firestrike. I also noticed overclocking the memory seem to had a larger effect on the power limit than overclocking the core itself.

Has anyone had a similar issue on a 970 in terms of core clocking and immediately crashing/black screening? I just feel my case is weird because there is no sign of instability, and yet the card ended up boosting higher (1566) after I had overclocked the memory, and when just going for the core the card would immediately blackscreen over 1551 no matter what voltage I gave it.

Also what is the max power limit available for a Gigabyte G1 card on the stock bios?

What's MSI policy on removing the HS, I see a tamper sticker but I remember hearing they will still honor warranty? I want to repaste the card as there is most likely too much tim as always.

*Forgot how terrible Nvidias boost nonsense is for overclocking. PLEASE GET RID OF IT.


----------



## renji1337




----------



## machinehead

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *gizmo83*
> 
> ahahahha obviously i removed it
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> serious people leaved it attacked?


firestrike is 1000 higher with it


----------



## MaN227

really enjoyed reading through this thread, lots of good info and still makes me feel good about my preorder of x2 G1's.

waiting just sux don't it?









a goofy cosmetic question about the G1's blue WINDFORCE led.

can you not simply pop off the small pcb the led is attached to and place some transparent plastic film inside there to make it the color you wish? for instance the red film in el cheapo cardboard 3D movie glasses?


----------



## semitope

Funny people are calling OC over 1500 MHz minor and disappointing.

Can some of you guys do compute benchmarks? Get some idea of the FP32/FP64 performance of these cards. I am assuming this is important for physx hairworks etc. Even if not, seems a good thing to bench

Dont think I saw many reviews with it, but then again I might just have ignored that part

http://www.anandtech.com/show/8568/the-geforce-gtx-970-review-feat-evga/14

seems close enough to the 290x 290 on single. Of course double precision is much worse.


----------



## nvoir45

Alright boys.

Made the decision to hop off the EVGA train. Now trying to find a MSI GTX 970 in stock.. LOL


----------



## renji1337

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *nvoir45*
> 
> Alright boys.
> 
> Made the decision to hop off the EVGA train. Now trying to find a MSI GTX 970 in stock.. LOL


check out neweggbusiness and use the 30 off coupon.

it will let you get a 970 for 328 shipped.


----------



## nvoir45

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *renji1337*
> 
> check out neweggbusiness and use the 30 off coupon.
> 
> it will let you get a 970 for 328 shipped.


Is there a link for the coupon? I usually have it subscribed to their newsletter.

Hopefully there will be some in stock.. There was one up last night but as soon as I was about to pay it was sold..


----------



## renji1337

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *nvoir45*
> 
> Is there a link for the coupon? I usually have it subscribed to their newsletter.
> 
> Hopefully there will be some in stock.. There was one up last night but as soon as I was about to pay it was sold..


btw this works only on neweggbusiness which is different from newegg.com

B2BMLR55 50 off 550

B2BC30V7 30 off 300


----------



## nvoir45

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *renji1337*
> 
> btw this works only on neweggbusiness which is different from newegg.com
> 
> B2BMLR55 50 off 550
> 
> B2BC30V7 30 off 300


Ah, I just found these right as you posted it. Thanks. I'll try and buy it from there -- I am aware it is different from newegg.


----------



## registered user

So does the Gigabyte 970 fit into Bitfenix Prodigy?


----------



## dartuil

Gigabyte is 30cm , asus is 28 , msi is 27 and zotac is 22.
You have to check if your case can.


----------



## semitope

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *renji1337*
> 
> btw this works only on neweggbusiness which is different from newegg.com
> 
> B2BMLR55 50 off 550
> 
> B2BC30V7 30 off 300


how do you sign up with them? I tried but then they wanted business information.


----------



## Netherwind

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *renji1337*
> 
> I got 2 970 msi's here, both running at 1590-1600mhz in SLI
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> top card running at 60c and bottom 45-50c when gaming.


How the hell did you get such low temps?







I'm running a mild OC of 1390/7500 and my top card is at 75, bottom at 69 while playing Metro Last Light at 1440p 144Hz.


----------



## renji1337

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *semitope*
> 
> how do you sign up with them? I tried but then they wanted business information.


Just make up a name, they wont ask. I could offer to make websites out of my home and thats technically a business.


----------



## registered user

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dartuil*
> 
> Gigabyte is 30cm , asus is 28 , msi is 27 and zotac is 22.
> You have to check if your case can.


I don't have the case yet.


----------



## rv8000

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *registered user*
> 
> So does the Gigabyte 970 fit into Bitfenix Prodigy?


Maximum clearance with HD cage removed is 13.1", so the answer is yes.


----------



## cyph3rz

Got mine today...new build too with a Corsair Obsidian 350D mATX case.


----------



## jjsoviet

Guess what came in the mail :3


----------



## FlyingSolo

Got my MSI 970 but card didn't come with the mat inside. Also card not displaying anything at all. I must have got the worst luck ever trying to get a 970. Any idea


----------



## rene mauricio

Perhaps someone here who owns a 970 (strix perferably) can help. 



 places the GTX 970 between the 290 and 290X and often times lower than the 780. I was under the impression that the 970 was faster than a 780 and therefore better than the 290X. I understand his results are off OC'ed cards but his "review" is the only one I have seen that has a 970 performing worse than a vanilla 290.

Did he get a bad card? Were his other cards cherry picked? Bad drivers? I am so confused...


----------



## Germanian

linus compares all the cards @ max overclock on their samples. That's why it's different.

You can read the clockspeeds here.
https://docs.google.com/spreadsheet/ccc?key=0AmLKAgEko3SAdHFtby1jNTFvaTF2UHhaMzdMQ0FNM2c&usp=sharing#gid=0


----------



## bce22

So I did some benching with my little Zotac 970s in SLI on air in my giant 900D case









Here are the highlights.

Definitely some OC Headroom on these little giants. Running a +225 Core (Topping out at 1452 but mostly hovering around 1420ish) and +225 Mem OC though I as the screenshots will show I am constantly hitting the Power Limit threshold and am throttling back a couple of bins because of it. Look forward to a custom bios to up power limit. I don't think I have too much more headroom with these cards on air as my top card is topping out at 76C and I really don't want to turn the fans any higher (87% at 76C).

All in all these aren't going to be winning any GTX970 Performance crowns but damn aren't they cute!!!









Here are some HUGE Screenshots (I have a 3440x1440 LG Monitor) of my Firestrike and Heaven benches. I can add more data at request if people are interested.


----------



## rubicsphere

Is that Graphics score low
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *bce22*
> 
> So I did some benching with my little Zotac 970s in SLI on air in my giant 900D case
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Here are the highlights.
> 
> Definitely some OC Headroom on these little giants. Running a +225 Core (Topping out at 1452 but mostly hovering around 1420ish) and +225 Mem OC though I as the screenshots will show I am constantly hitting the Power Limit threshold and am throttling back a couple of bins because of it. Look forward to a custom bios to up power limit. I don't think I have too much more headroom with these cards on air as my top card is topping out at 76C and I really don't want to turn the fans any higher (87% at 76C).
> 
> All in all these aren't going to be winning any GTX970 Performance crowns but damn aren't they cute!!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Here are some HUGE Screenshots (I have a 3440x1440 LG Monitor) of my Firestrike and Heaven benches. I can add more data at request if people are interested.
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


Is that Graphics score low? Or am I not benching correctly I wonder??










I see you are throttling! That explains it

Mine is 24510 with 1467/7000 on both my 970's.


----------



## cyph3rz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *bce22*
> 
> So I did some benching with my little Zotac 970s in SLI on air in my giant 900D case
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Here are the highlights.
> 
> Definitely some OC Headroom on these little giants. Running a +225 Core (Topping out at 1452 but mostly hovering around 1420ish) and +225 Mem OC though I as the screenshots will show I am constantly hitting the Power Limit threshold and am throttling back a couple of bins because of it. Look forward to a custom bios to up power limit. I don't think I have too much more headroom with these cards on air as my top card is topping out at 76C and I really don't want to turn the fans any higher (87% at 76C).
> 
> All in all these aren't going to be winning any GTX970 Performance crowns but damn aren't they cute!!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Here are some HUGE Screenshots (I have a 3440x1440 LG Monitor) of my Firestrike and Heaven benches. I can add more data at request if people are interested.


Wow I'd like to see your card in your 900D mega case


----------



## renji1337

I'm holding 60c top 50c bottom card in my room with ac on and fans at 80% and there still really quiet, loving these so far.


----------



## GoldenTiger

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *semitope*
> 
> how do you sign up with them? I tried but then they wanted business information.


You need a tax ID number for a business (that you either own or are authorized to use, of course heh) to order from them. I got my pair of cards through NEB with a discount







.


----------



## renji1337

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *GoldenTiger*
> 
> You need a tax ID number for a business (that you either own or are authorized to use, of course heh) to order from them. I got my pair of cards through NEB with a discount
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> .


you don't. I completely skipped that field and didn't write anything.


----------



## jjsoviet

I am hearing a weird buzzing sound whenever I play games on the MSI 970. Anyone else noticed this faint sound?


----------



## FlyingSolo

Card working fine now. Going to see how this compares to my 780 SC


----------



## bce22

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *cyph3rz*
> 
> Wow I'd like to see your card in your 900D mega case


HAHAHA!!!!

I will try to take a picture for you in the daytime. Im in the process of finishing my build. I took about a year off from PC hobby so i still got lots to do to get it like I want.

In regards to the bench. I wonder if my throttling is what is holding back my score compared to yours. These cards aren't made to be massive OCers and my power limit can only be raised to 106% instead of 110%+


----------



## bce22

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jjsoviet*
> 
> I am hearing a weird buzzing sound whenever I play games on the MSI 970. Anyone else noticed this faint sound?


It's coil whine and it isn't unique to your card. Many MSI 970 owners have commented about low coil whine.


----------



## GoldenTiger

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *renji1337*
> 
> you don't. I completely skipped that field and didn't write anything.


Hm, back when I signed up the form wouldn't even submit without it







. I'd be wary of your order getting cancelled if it allowed you through anyway, but good luck














!


----------



## renji1337

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *GoldenTiger*
> 
> Hm, back when I signed up the form wouldn't even submit without it
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> . I'd be wary of your order getting cancelled if it allowed you through anyway, but good luck
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> !


I don't think they can cancel my order when I already have the cards(could they??), if anything I could always just add my SSN, since a SSN is a EIN.

Also neweggbusiness does not report to the IRS. Just the same as newegg credit doesn't report to any of the 3 credit places.


----------



## jjsoviet

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *bce22*
> 
> It's coil whine and it isn't unique to your card. Many MSI 970 owners have commented about low coil whine.


Hmm, is this a defect or a normal thing? Kind of miffed because of this, but not a deal-breaker.


----------



## machinehead

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jjsoviet*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Guess what came in the mail :3


I got one of those with the 340$ mousepad i ordered


----------



## jjsoviet

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *machinehead*
> 
> I got one of those with the 340$ mousepad i ordered


lol


----------



## bce22

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jjsoviet*
> 
> Hmm, is this a defect or a normal thing? Kind of miffed because of this, but not a deal-breaker.


Coil whine isn't an electronic defect and isn't damaging but it can be annoying if it is too loud. It is probably an acceptable return reason especially if you say you are shooting for a near silent build.


----------



## rivaltr

I seem to be getting voltage limit 1 all the time. I know im using a bit higher voltage and clocks but even on stock clocks and stock voltage its doing this. I only started change voltage since today while i already have the card 3 days and its been giving voltage limit 1 since day1. Anyone knows whats up?


----------



## blah238

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *blah238*
> 
> Yeah really strange. Well I am going to chalk it up to 3DMark being ******ed because they are definitely performing great in games.
> Really? I benched my GTX 670s with the free version no problem. Maybe they changed something.
> Yeah that was SLI... hmm something definitely amiss lol


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *blah238*
> 
> Alright, finally got my EVGA GTX 970s delivered and installed, here is my GPU-Z/3dmark, please add me. Thanks!
> 
> PS, anyone know why it's showing up as "Generic VGA"? And doesn't that score seem a bit low? Granted I am running everything at stock right now.
> 
> http://www.3dmark.com/3dm/4151155


Okay I reinstalled the drivers, seems to have helped. Also OC'd my CPU to 4.8, that probably helped a bit too. Still stock clocks on the video cards: http://www.3dmark.com/fs/2837173

What tool(s) should I use to overclock the cards? Afterburner?


----------



## bce22

afterburner is fine to overclock for sure.


----------



## schoolofmonkey

How are you guys finding this card?
I'm tossing up whether to get a GTX970 Gaming G1 or a GTX 980 (Just took a reference GTX980 back for heat issues was going to wait for the gaming g1).

I'll only be gaming at [email protected], does the GTX970 run Dead Rising 3 ok (as good as a crappy port can run).

Sitting back and reevaluating the amount I game and that its only at 1080p makes it hard to justify the extra $300.

What do you think.


----------



## n4p0l3onic

So how are asus 970 strix overclocks? Are they subpar compared to msi and gigabyte?


----------



## Germanian

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *schoolofmonkey*
> 
> How are you guys finding this card?
> I'm tossing up whether to get a GTX970 Gaming G1 or a GTX 980 (Just took a reference GTX980 back for heat issues was going to wait for the gaming g1).
> 
> I'll only be gaming at [email protected], does the GTX970 run Dead Rising 3 ok (as good as a crappy port can run).
> 
> Sitting back and reevaluating the amount I game and that its only at 1080p makes it hard to justify the extra $300.
> 
> What do you think.


if you want a constant stable 144FPS on 1080p you need at least 2x 970.
One card is not enough to get that high FPS even overclocked unless you want to drop quality or play older games.

Avg FPS for a 970 overclocked imo is between ~60-118 FPS fluctuating in newer games.

You can check the GPU benchmark here http://www.overclock.net/t/1513723/various-nvidia-gtx-980-970-reviews


----------



## jlhawn

why does this sites review show the GTX 970 with the reference GTX 980 cooler? and the nice back plate. these are the ones I want.

http://www.guru3d.com/articles-pages/geforce-gtx-970-sli-review,1.html


----------



## schoolofmonkey

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Germanian*
> 
> if you want a constant stable 144FPS on 1080p you need at least 2x 970.
> One card is not enough to get that high FPS even overclocked unless you want to drop quality or play older games.


The GTX780ti didn't have a constantly high FPS either, before I took back the GTX980 it was the same.
It's more the smoothness of the 144hz monitor than keeping a constant 144 fps, you can see the difference going back to a 60hz monitor.
Even if the game is only doing 60 fps, you can tell the difference (well I can).

I kinda like the idea of buying one now and then sli next month (for my birthday..lol), but Sli isn't without it's issues.

So I'm torn, plus wife is getting tired of me not being happy with video cards lately..
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jlhawn*
> 
> why does this sites review show the GTX 970 with the reference GTX 980 cooler? and the nice back plate. these are the ones I want.
> 
> http://www.guru3d.com/articles-pages/geforce-gtx-970-sli-review,1.html


I just saw that, even in the pull down its a GTX980, it looks exactly like the one I just do a re-tim on.


----------



## ED77

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Hot Fuzz*
> 
> Did you order one when they still showed 'in stock?' I saw another GTX 970 card that was coming in stock on the 3rd of October I believe so it might be different depending on the vendor.


AFAIK, Amazon won't ship the MSI cards to Australia... you may have better luck with one of its vendors though.


----------



## ironhide138

Heres everyone buying MSI gaming cards, local shop only has them and the EVGA.... And heres me, thinking "why did they have to be red?". They should start doing Swappable colours on GPUS, like the corsair sp120 fans


----------



## master0068

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Accursed Entity*
> 
> I was hoping for a reference 970, with the metal shroud as they show in pictures... just like the 980. So, the MSRP that Nvidia set was too low for it?


I asked the exact same question...

Except, there were rumors of 299$ being the "actual" reference MSRP, and 329$ for custom coolers. Based on the prices I'm seeing that was incorrect.

Additionally, when NVIDIA showcases the GTX 980 and 970 with the Metal covers, you'd think THAT'S what you can get for 329$ right? But apparently, that's OEM only, and probably at a price premium.


----------



## Germanian

does the MSI 970 gaming come with DUAL BIOS? i forgot to check. Might be useful later.


----------



## Didjo

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *n4p0l3onic*
> 
> So how are asus 970 strix overclocks? Are they subpar compared to msi and gigabyte?


I'm curious about overclocking in these cards too.


----------



## Kyal

Anyone with a 970 play csgo? I feel like my FPS is a lot lower then it should be(i5 3570k @ stock, msi gtx 970. IK the game is CPU dependent, but surely I should get more?), getting anywhere from 180-300FPS on low settings native res.


----------



## dartuil

My asus is in box but not shipped . -_-
So frustrating!!


----------



## master0068

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Didjo*
> 
> I'm curious about overclocking in these cards too.


Based on the reviews (I've read so many...) the Asus Strix GTX 970 seems like a great choice for Overclocking. It seems to hit 1450-1500mhz on Boost, and 7.7GHz - 8.0GHz on memory.

Really, that's what I'm aiming for. If I get a 1450MHz / 7.7GHz, I'll be happy, anything more is bonus.

Apparently it uses Samsung memory that often hits 8.0GHz, and I've seen 2 reviews say that it's rated for 8.0GHz (and another that said 7GHz) so not sure if they are using a mixture of Memory type on different cards, or if the reviewers were mistaken.

The only thing that bugs me about the ASUS is the fact that the fans turn off below 60 degrees, which makes for a high idle (50ish degrees vs 35 ish of others). I know this can be solved with a custom fan curve, but I'd prefer the ability to only enable that if desired.


----------



## master0068

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jlhawn*
> 
> why does this sites review show the GTX 970 with the reference GTX 980 cooler? and the nice back plate. these are the ones I want.
> 
> http://www.guru3d.com/articles-pages/geforce-gtx-970-sli-review,1.html


Nvidia Reference Cards.

I want those too, apparently OEM only.


----------



## nandapanda

From
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *master0068*
> 
> Based on the reviews (I've read so many...) the Asus Strix GTX 970 seems like a great choice for Overclocking. It seems to hit 1450-1500mhz on Boost, and 7.7GHz - 8.0GHz on memory.
> 
> Really, that's what I'm aiming for. If I get a 1450MHz / 7.7GHz, I'll be happy, anything more is bonus.
> 
> Apparently it uses Samsung memory that often hits 8.0GHz, and I've seen 2 reviews say that it's rated for 8.0GHz (and another that said 7GHz) so not sure if they are using a mixture of Memory type on different cards, or if the reviewers were mistaken.
> 
> The only thing that bugs me about the ASUS is the fact that the fans turn off below 60 degrees, which makes for a high idle (50ish degrees vs 35 ish of others). I know this can be solved with a custom fan curve, but I'd prefer the ability to only enable that if desired.


From what I've read, one review said you can only set the asus cards to have a constant fan speed of 50% I'm on mobile so can't find review atm. Someone please correct me if I'm wrong and you can create a custom speed in afterburner (same for Msi). Personally find that odd and there should be no reason you can't create a fan prof for the asus


----------



## master0068

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *nandapanda*
> 
> From
> 
> From what I've read, one review said you can only set the asus cards to have a constant fan speed of 50% I'm on mobile so can't find review atm. Someone please correct me if I'm wrong and you can create a custom speed in afterburner (same for Msi). Personally find that odd and there should be no reason you can't create a fan prof for the asus


I think you read that wrong and I think I read that same review. If it's the same one I read, they just set it to 50% when overclocking because the standard BIOS auto fan profile, was affecting stability and boost since fans wouldn't run below 60 degrees.


----------



## nandapanda

You're exactly right! I just found it. Cheers for correcting me


----------



## master0068

Found it. Knew it was something along those lines.

"One issue we did notice with the ASUS card is that it initially wasn't boosting as high as we'd have expected. We noticed that the fans didn't seem to want to spin beyond 42 percent, apparently prioritising low noise over boost frequency. As such, we set the fans manually to 50 percent, which saw a higher and more constant boost clock emerge. The downside to this is that the fan speed is locked, and won't slow down or enter its passive mode, even when idle."

http://www.bit-tech.net/hardware/graphics/2014/09/19/nvidia-geforce-gtx-970-review/12


----------



## master0068

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *nandapanda*
> 
> You're exactly right! I just found it. Cheers for correcting me


Don't sweat it. Isn't that what these forums are for? Us little guys have to stick together to make sure no one buys those EVGA cards.


----------



## Razzaa

Why do the 970's perform poorly in Valley/Heaven but so good in 3Dmark? Lacking bus width in Unigine?


----------



## scotthulbs

These cards suck, can't even break 12 fps in Valley Gonna have to push the overclock to the max and see if I can break 12


----------



## subyman

Anandtech's review of the EVGA FTW still shows them using only 4 VRMs. I would have thought they would have upgraded them for the card. The PCB looks identical to the SC and regular cards, just a new heatsink and a bios switch. Anandtech's review says that it has an extra VRM phase, but I only see four chokes in the picture.


----------



## subyman

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *master0068*
> 
> Nvidia Reference Cards.
> 
> I want those too, apparently OEM only.


Those cards look awesome. I so wish they were available.


----------



## master0068

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *subyman*
> 
> Those cards look awesome. I so wish they were available.


You'd be paying for them.









Considering it sits in our case face down, be happy that you're forced to save money and get a cheap one.









I still think it's false advertising on nvidia's part.


----------



## ED77

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *scotthulbs*
> 
> These cards suck, can't even break 12 fps in Valley Gonna have to push the overclock to the max and see if I can break 12


4434x2494 8xAA??


----------



## scotthulbs

I'm pretty happy with my EVGA 970 SC. It doesn't clock as high as some but I needed a blower cooler and my choices are limited. Pretty happy with 1497 core and 7800 memory. Can't wait to get the 2nd card.

Broke 12fps in valley too

















Here's a legit Valley Extreme HD Bench with an EVGA 970 Superclocked NON ACX


Bumping the Core some more without issue here's 1440p @ 1562 / 7800


----------



## subyman

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *scotthulbs*
> 
> I'm pretty happy with my EVGA 970 SC. It doesn't clock as high as some but I needed a blower cooler and my choices are limited. Pretty happy with 1497 core and 7800 memory. Can't wait to get the 2nd card.
> 
> Broke 12fps in valley too
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Here's a legit Valley Extreme HD Bench with an EVGA 970 Superclocked NON ACX


What does your temp get up to with that cooler?


----------



## scotthulbs

I have an AIO cooler on the card, max temp thus far is 54c.


----------



## schoolofmonkey

Well I just installed 1 Gigabyte GTX970 Gaming G1.
It was a woah this card is faster than I thought moment.

It benched 9fps lower than the reference [email protected] I had, temps have yet to see over 60c.

Its damn near silent under full load, a little bit of coil whine exiting Heaven, but all my cards have done that.

Will pick up a second one on my birthday (10th October..lol)


----------



## Feladis

Noob question but what's the best way to bench this in single card and then SLI? When I downloaded 3d Mark, it seemed like I had to pay for it...


----------



## scotthulbs

Well worth the $200+ savings eh


----------



## Arizonian

Well another day of refreshing.







I saw the Asus Strix come into play for about 20 mins before it went Sold Out.

EVGA finally sold out of the ACX 1.0 and shrouded model. The other three have been available since yesterday. I'm holding out for Gaming or G1.


----------



## jojoenglish85

ill be joining i also got the EVGA 970 SC non ACX, can't wait.


----------



## schoolofmonkey

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *scotthulbs*
> 
> Well worth the $200+ savings eh


Here's a quick run of adrenaline benchmark, top numbers are from the GTX980 last night:

http://s1294.photobucket.com/user/schoolofmonkey2/media/benchmarks_zpseb63ba97.jpeg.html


----------



## n4p0l3onic

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *master0068*
> 
> Found it. Knew it was something along those lines.
> 
> "One issue we did notice with the ASUS card is that it initially wasn't boosting as high as we'd have expected. We noticed that the fans didn't seem to want to spin beyond 42 percent, apparently prioritising low noise over boost frequency. As such, we set the fans manually to 50 percent, which saw a higher and more constant boost clock emerge. The downside to this is that the fan speed is locked, and won't slow down or enter its passive mode, even when idle."
> 
> http://www.bit-tech.net/hardware/graphics/2014/09/19/nvidia-geforce-gtx-970-review/12


Can we set up custom fan profile for 970 strix with afterburner? Or will the bios override it?


----------



## nvoir45

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Arizonian*
> 
> Well another day of refreshing.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I saw the Asus Strix come into play for about 20 mins before it went Sold Out.
> 
> EVGA finally sold out of the ACX 1.0 and shrouded model. The other three have been available since yesterday. I'm holding out for Gaming or G1.


Yeah.. I'm in the same boat.. Except trying to grab the MSI 970.. No luck


----------



## ANN1H1L1ST

I just installed my new EVGA 970 SC w/ ACX. Upgraded from a 770 SC and I couldn't be happier. It runs everything I thow at it and actually out performs my roommates 780. Here are some benchmarks:


----------



## Arizonian

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *nvoir45*
> 
> Yeah.. I'm in the same boat.. Except trying to grab the MSI 970.. No luck


Sorry to hear that becaiuse we are in an F8 war for them.









But seriously Good luck.


----------



## Clockster

Hey guys.

I want to go Tri sli with the MSI GTX 970 Gaming, I've changed my mind a million times already but now I am set on going for that setup.
Just 1 question, if you look at how the fan shroud covers the card it seems like the second sli connector is somewhat blocked.



Will this be a problem if I plan on running Tri Sli?


----------



## nvoir45

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Arizonian*
> 
> Sorry to hear that becaiuse we are in an F8 war for them.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> But seriously Good luck.


IN STOCK NOW!! used the 30 dollar discount!! got it!


----------



## nandapanda

Just wondering why the MSI seems so popular on these forums? Any reason people aren't jumping on the Asus Strix? Any coil whine or other issues that I haven't read about?

As far as I can tell the MSI has the edge on overclocking but both seem to perform the same. The asus also has a backplate.

Where i'm located the MSI's are all sold out and only the EVGA and Gigabyte are on sale. Don't really want to go for the G1 (i'm sure its a fantastic card but i've had bad experiences with them in the past few years).


----------



## KenjiS

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *nandapanda*
> 
> Just wondering why the MSI seems so popular on these forums? Any reason people aren't jumping on the Asus Strix?
> As far as I can tell the MSI has the edge on overclocking but both seem to perform the same. The asus also has a backplate.
> 
> Where i'm located the MSI's are all sold out and only the EVGA and Gigabyte are on sale. Don't really want to go for the G1 (i'm sure its a fantastic card but i've had bad experiences with them in the past few years).


The MSI has the best power design for one(8+6), and the cooler design is VERY good

Also according to reviews it seems to be the best at overclocking so far.

The EVGA is the least favorite as one of the heatpipes is not even touching the chip, it overall seems like a rushed design to most folks.

As for the Asus.. I dont know, I dont think its a bad card really, but I also have to say in benchmarks it seems to be the slowest of the bunch


----------



## nandapanda

Ahk cool, thanks KenjiS! I'm going to be putting two in SLI for 3440x1440 so i'm not overly fussed about overclocking them. Should be more than enough GPU grunt. The MSI's have a lower height than the asus however so they'd probably be better for sli marginally - more room between cards. Time to re-read all the reviews for the 10th time... haha


----------



## KenjiS

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *nandapanda*
> 
> Ahk cool, thanks KenjiS! I'm going to be putting two in SLI for 3440x1440 so i'm not overly fussed about overclocking them. Should be more than enough GPU grunt. The MSI's have a lower height than the asus however so they'd probably be better for sli marginally - more room between cards. Time to re-read all the reviews for the 10th time... haha


I ordered an MSI if it helps

OCing them looks to be insane tho, Just saying


----------



## Smikke

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Gripen90*
> 
> Ordered them yesterday - came today
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> http://s783.photobucket.com/user/DarthExia/media/GTX 970s/20140922_151347Custom_zpsd04d3f03.jpg.html
> http://s783.photobucket.com/user/DarthExia/media/GTX 970s/IMG_6900Custom_zps00019cd8.jpg.html
> http://s783.photobucket.com/user/DarthExia/media/GTX 970s/IMG_6901Custom_zps0751ee79.jpg.html
> http://s783.photobucket.com/user/DarthExia/media/GTX 970s/IMG_6902Custom_zpsd8eda29c.jpg.html
> 
> http://s783.photobucket.com/user/DarthExia/media/GTX 970s/IMG_6908Custom_zps1fc85f4f.jpg.html
> http://s783.photobucket.com/user/DarthExia/media/GTX 970s/IMG_6951Custom_zps486dd651.jpg.html


How loud/warm are these cards ? I'm thinking about to order couple of those cards (2-way SLI), but I'm not sure how good is this adaptation of blower cooler.
Every article which I have found are reviewing cards with 2-3 fanned custom coolers.


----------



## Arizonian

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *nvoir45*
> 
> IN STOCK NOW!! used the 30 dollar discount!! got it!


Congrats.









Had two in cart. As I proceeded to check out it went down to one . I backed out to check cart and when I tried to put two back in, none were available.


----------



## Menta

I have noticed with time the strix starts running hotter in idle reaching like 42 degrees, have a pretty good cooling design but still. Thinking of adding a extra fan near the card


----------



## schoolofmonkey

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Menta*
> 
> I have noticed with time the strix starts running hotter in idle reaching like 42 degrees, have a pretty good cooling design but still. Thinking of adding a extra fan near the card


That's because the strix turns off the fans when it's idling, they kick back in under load...
It's part of that 0db thing...


----------



## Menta

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *schoolofmonkey*
> 
> That's because the strix turns off the fans when it's idling, they kick back in under load...
> It's part of that 0db thing...


Yes I know but over all temps tend to raise a bit for my liking. My cpu has gone up in temps because the hot air is not being pushed effective and have to ramp up every case fan and cpu fan to maintain tempreture as it was before installing the card


----------



## nvoir45

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Arizonian*
> 
> Congrats.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Had two in cart. As I proceeded to check out it went down to one . I backed out to check cart and when I tried to put two back in, none were available.


This order took all the pain off my shoulders.. My F8 key can be restored now.

Hope you end up getting those GPU's too!


----------



## schoolofmonkey

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Menta*
> 
> Yes I know but over all temps tend to raise a bit for my liking. My cpu has gone up in temps because the hot air is not being pushed effective and have to ramp up every case fan and cpu fan to maintain tempreture as it was before installing the card


Far enough, the Gigabyte Gaming G1 is idling at 28c at the moment,
I can't hear it over my case fans and Peppa Pig..lol


----------



## Menta

for 24\7 the strix idle at 30-35 but will also depend in room temps


----------



## Menta

seems like i can set the the curve i want in AI suite.


----------



## n4p0l3onic

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Menta*
> 
> seems like i can set the the curve i want in AI suite.


How does it overclock?


----------



## schoolofmonkey

How's this for a mild overclock on air.
The cards ASIC quality is only 63.9%, that's kinda low though right??

http://s1294.photobucket.com/user/schoolofmonkey2/media/IMG_zps30afea4b.jpeg.html


----------



## YellowJello

Two MSI 970s, can't get the core over 1500 without it crashing but the memory is pretty good. Does core voltage even do anything currently? Has no effect on the stability. This is while playing Battlefield 4 at Ultra 1440p.


----------



## schoolofmonkey

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *YellowJello*
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Two MSI 970s, can't get the core over 1500 without it crashing but the memory is pretty good. Does core voltage even do anything currently? Has no effect on the stability. This is while playing Battlefield 4 at Ultra 1440p.


How's this?

http://s1294.photobucket.com/user/schoolofmonkey2/media/newbenchmark_zps5b7e864a.jpeg.html

And Valley

http://s1294.photobucket.com/user/schoolofmonkey2/media/valley_zps0b9e2f04.jpg.html


----------



## Menta

Highest i can go for now. not bad i think


----------



## schoolofmonkey

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Menta*
> 
> Highest i can go for now. not bad i think
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


My turn again is it..


----------



## Menta

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *schoolofmonkey*
> 
> My turn again is it..


----------



## schoolofmonkey

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Menta*


Nap, can only match you, after that artifacts and black screen...


----------



## Menta

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *schoolofmonkey*
> 
> Nap, can only match you, after that artifacts and black screen...


yep same here


----------



## schoolofmonkey

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Menta*
> 
> yep same here


Actually I had to drop it back about 5mhz under yours, but man they are good overclockers..

I knew it was going to crash because the moment I started Heaven it would have a quick flash of artifacts then hang going down the path..lol


----------



## JoeGuy

I can't wait for voltage tweaking beyond 1.25mv's

I'm getting 1579mhz on boost. I want that 1600+ 24/7 stable and cool.


----------



## zipper17

Guys i wanna to ask, Does my PSU Seasonic 650W can handle 970 in SLI + systems?

searching around the internet, i'm not so sure ...


----------



## jojoenglish85

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *zipper17*
> 
> Guys i wanna to ask, Can my PSU handle 970 in SLI?
> 
> searching around the internet, i'm not so sure ...


I would at least get an 850wat psu


----------



## shilka

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *zipper17*
> 
> Guys i wanna to ask, Can my PSU Seasonic ss 650 At handle 970 in SLI + systems?
> 
> searching around the internet, i'm not so sure ...


Yes it can.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jojoenglish85*
> 
> I would at least get an 850wat psu


Thats massive overkill.


----------



## schoolofmonkey

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Menta*


Think I spoke to soon.

New benchmark:

http://s1294.photobucket.com/user/schoolofmonkey2/media/newrun_zpsc575ed65.jpg.html


----------



## zipper17

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jojoenglish85*
> 
> I would at least get an 850wat psu


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *shilka*
> 
> Yes it can.
> Thats massive overkill.


so it can or not?

is there any test that can be trusted to prove that 650watt psu can handle 970 SLI (2-way) ?

some ppl say it would not be, but some say it would be. confusing


----------



## shilka

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *zipper17*
> 
> so it can or not?
> 
> is there any test that can be trusted to prove that 650watt psu can handle 970 SLI (2-way) ?
> 
> some ppl say it would not be, but some say it would be. confusing


650 watts is more then enough anyone that says its not dont know what the hell they are talking about, a system with 3x GTX 970 uses 631 watt so yes 650 watts is more then enough for 2x.


----------



## jojoenglish85

Its called future proofing, get something that you will not have to every have questions about.


----------



## nandapanda

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *shilka*
> 
> Yes it can.
> Thats massive overkill.


What would you recommend for a 970 SLI system that has 2-5 fans+CPU rad. I've seen so many conflicting things about what's actually needed.


----------



## shilka

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jojoenglish85*
> 
> Its called future proofing, get something that you will not have to every have questions about.


Thats called a waste of money if you know you will never have more then y number of video cards you dont go out and buy a PSU for x number of video cards.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *nandapanda*
> 
> What would you recommend for a 970 SLI system that has 2-5 fans+CPU rad. I've seen so many conflicting things about what's actually needed.


Again 650 watts is more then enough the average power draw on a GTX 970 is 150 watts add another 200 watts for your whole system and you get 500 watts.


----------



## jojoenglish85

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *shilka*
> 
> Thats called a waste of money if you know you will never have more then y number of video cards you dont go out and buy a PSU for x number of video cards.


You can actually do what you want, who does the bare minimum on this forum any way? I have had an 850 spare psu for 3 years that i have used with crossfire and my past setups, i never had to think about my psu being able to power up everything either. Its not like i told the guy to go out and get a supernova 1600, he has a 650 and is worried. Buy something in your rig that is future proofed, a new psu.


----------



## shilka

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jojoenglish85*
> 
> You can actually do what you want, who does the bare minimum on this forum any way? I have had an 850 spare psu for 3 years that i have used with crossfire and my past setups, i never had to think about my psu being able to power up everything either. Its not like i told the guy to go out and get a supernova 1600, he has a 650 and is worried. Buy something in your rig that is future proofed, a new psu.


There is no need he still has 150-200 watts leftover he will just be throwing money away for no reason.


----------



## zipper17

yea for normal use PC, 650watt 970 SLI, i believe it can handle just fine

but still curious though


----------



## GoldenTiger

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *YellowJello*
> 
> 
> 
> Two MSI 970s, can't get the core over 1500 without it crashing but the memory is pretty good. Does core voltage even do anything currently? Has no effect on the stability. This is while playing Battlefield 4 at Ultra 1440p.


This is probably why: http://forums.geforce.com/default/topic/777448/geforce-900-series/-major-issue-sli-gtx-970-cards-one-card-runs-way-lower-voltage-than-the-other-driver-bug-/ If you have the same issue please post in that thread!







And yes, it has a definite effect on stability with the cards run individually, however in SLI mode one card is being forced to run at much lower voltage than the other for most people so far which makes it harder to OC properly.

*Re: the fan question for the MSI Gaming GTX 970, you can set custom fan curves including the passive fan in Afterburner!







* See this picture for an example starting at passive, going to ~650rpm fan speed at 44c, then increasing in a couple of steps to a maximum of ~1450rpm at higher temps. For the MSI GTX 970 Gaming cards, "1%" = passive = 0rpm on the tachometer = no noise







.

Picture below:


----------



## Matthew89




----------



## schoolofmonkey

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Matthew89*
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


Hmm interesting, barely touching the GPU and bumping up the ram gave the exact same result.
Do you have +100mhz on the gpu, what's your memory set at?


----------



## Matthew89

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *schoolofmonkey*
> 
> Hmm interesting, barely touching the GPU and bumping up the ram gave the exact same result.
> Do you have +100mhz on the gpu, what's your memory set at?


----------



## Sp33d Junki3

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *zipper17*
> 
> Guys i wanna to ask, Does my PSU Seasonic 650W can handle 970 in SLI + systems?
> 
> searching around the internet, i'm not so sure ...


Already mentioned that your 650w is more than enough.
I ran 2x GTX670 SLI and never gone over 510w under full load (100% stress test cpu+gpu at the same time)
This is all on my Corsair AX650
2x970 would be much lower


----------



## schoolofmonkey

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Matthew89*
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


Your base clocks are lower than the Gigabyte, Going for another run now..lol


----------



## jojoenglish85

I waste money every year on pc parts, just buy what you think you need and if money is not an object then just buy what you want.


----------



## Menta

any way to turn on, on the strix?


----------



## Pelinox

Might still be a little left in the tank..

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Menta*
> 
> 
> 
> any way to turn on, on the strix?


Open Settings, and tick "Unlock voltage control" and restart Afterburner


----------



## OkanG

Will hopefully join soon. I think it'll be a nice upgrade from my single 670 right now







How many of you can vouch for the Gigabyte G1 Gaming Windforce model?


----------



## Menta

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Pelinox*
> 
> Might still be a little left in the tank..
> 
> Open Settings, and tick "Unlock voltage control" and restart Afterburner


----------



## schoolofmonkey

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Menta*


Next for me, from what I've been reading, don't skimp on your ram clocks, they will handle +400 easily.



But now guys with the extreme overclocks run Wolfenstien The new order, I did after loading the game, green screen and crash..lol
Yet every benchmark program it passes fine..lol
I just set my overclock back to GPU +122 (1300Mhz), Memory +200 (1853Mhz), all good now..


----------



## hamzta09

My results in BF4 with 2x MSI GTX 970 Gaming 4G

Ultra, 4x MSAA, Post AA on, HBAO, 100% res.
1920x1080 121hz.

A Constant 120-121 fps. (Dawnbreaker, Dam)
GPU usage: 90-100%

CPU usage: prob around 50% or so, (HT enabled), didnt check.

GPU temps on both cards: 55-60c. - This is extremely low compared to my 280X's, on which the top card ran 10c hotter in games and both cards exceeded 75-80c AND they were LOUD. These cards are VERY quiet, the buzzing from my h80i fans are toppling these GPUs.

CPU temp: 55-65c.


----------



## n4p0l3onic

So between asus strix, msi gaming and gigabyte g1 which one is the best for gtx970?

How about zotac, palit and inno3d?


----------



## Pelinox

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *n4p0l3onic*
> 
> So between asus strix, msi gaming and gigabyte g1 which one is the best for gtx970?
> 
> How about zotac, palit and inno3d?


Define best..

The best clocker would be between Gigabyte and MSI, MSI seem to win on being quiet, for the rest, i have no clue. It seems the majority pick between those two. Few ASUS card here, not much of the rest, although i think the cheap Zotac card is very nice, for the price, which is much lower, it seem to be decent and very small.


----------



## schoolofmonkey

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Pelinox*
> 
> Define best..
> 
> The best clocker would be between Gigabyte and MSI, MSI seem to win on being quiet, for the rest, i have no clue. It seems the majority pick between those two. Few ASUS card here, not much of the rest, although i think the cheap Zotac card is very nice, for the price, which is much lower, it seem to be decent and very small.


My Gigabyte at 60% fan speed is dead silent, my AIO RAD fans are louder, its hard to show you, but its the quietest card I've had.


----------



## KenjiS

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Sp33d Junki3*
> 
> Already mentioned that your 650w is more than enough.
> I ran 2x GTX670 SLI and never gone over 510w under full load (100% stress test cpu+gpu at the same time)
> This is all on my Corsair AX650
> 2x970 would be much lower


Itd make me nervous... I know my UPS tells me I'm drawing a good 600-630 watts at full crank depending on game with 2x 770s in SLI, Thats a VERY high loading on a 650W power supply

of course YMMV.... but my two cents? I dont know if I'd be OK pulling that much from a 650W PSU


----------



## Pelinox

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *schoolofmonkey*
> 
> My Gigabyte at 60% fan speed is dead silent, my AIO RAD fans are louder, its hard to show you, but its the quietest card I've had.


Which is subjective. I've just read alot report it being loud at idle, specially, because it can't go lower than 36% fan if i am correct, which is 1600RPM?

The MSI will always be queit, because it can do 0%


----------



## renji1337

My bottom MSI card stays at 0 in bf4 because it stays at 48/49c load lol. I keep my room at around 65-70


----------



## schoolofmonkey

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Pelinox*
> 
> Which is subjective. I've just read alot report it being loud at idle, specially, because it can't go lower than 36% fan if i am correct, which is 1600RPM?
> 
> The MSI will always be queit, because it can do 0%


You're right it is subjective, you have to factor in how loud are your case fans.
But I have to take the side off my case, stop all the case fans and stick my ear next to the gpu to hear the fans on idle.
It's only at 100% I can hear it over everything else.

I was only giving my opinion and how I've found the Gigabyte card, its up the person buying what he/she wants to get.


----------



## GuniGuGu

So 2 questions:

1. Is there a link to the google doc on the 1st page? I hate looking at the spreadsheet in that small view.
2. Any recommendations on what 970 variant I should go for if i want to over-clock em in SLI in a case all on air cooling? Is a blower better than open air since it wont heat up the adjacent card?


----------



## TopicClocker

Thanks @staryoshi and @Arizonian for helping to make this club official.

I'm currently reading through all of these unread posts.


----------



## Clockster

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Clockster*
> 
> Hey guys.
> 
> I want to go Tri sli with the MSI GTX 970 Gaming, I've changed my mind a million times already but now I am set on going for that setup.
> Just 1 question, if you look at how the fan shroud covers the card it seems like the second sli connector is somewhat blocked.
> 
> 
> 
> Will this be a problem if I plan on running Tri Sli?


Quoting myself lol...Any info would be appreciated guys.


----------



## jojoenglish85

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *GuniGuGu*
> 
> So 2 questions:
> 
> 1. Is there a link to the google doc on the 1st page? I hate looking at the spreadsheet in that small view.
> 2. Any recommendations on what 970 variant I should go for if i want to over-clock em in SLI in a case all on air cooling? Is a blower better than open air since it wont heat up the adjacent card?


Ill be running SLI with two blower style cards in an H440, until i get them properly under water.


----------



## GuniGuGu

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jojoenglish85*
> 
> Ill be running SLI with two blower style cards in an H440, until i get them properly under water.


I have no plans on going water for these bad boys though. I don't plan to overclock them that hard, just what ever is stable that is on air... Is your reason for blowers because they are cheaper and you are going to replace them with water eventually or because you think they are better than open air coolers in sli config?


----------



## master0068

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *n4p0l3onic*
> 
> Can we set up custom fan profile for 970 strix with afterburner? Or will the bios override it?


I seriously doubt that Asus would screw up that badly, as to prevent a custom fan profile. Especially considering the card is built for overclockers. Reviewers were able to set it to a custom fan speed, and that's essentially what a fan curve is, "set to x fan speed, when temperature reaches y". I'm sure you can.


----------



## jojoenglish85

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *GuniGuGu*
> 
> I have no plans on going water for these bad boys though. I don't plan to overclock them that hard, just what ever is stable that is on air... Is your reason for blowers because they are cheaper and you are going to replace them with water eventually or because you think they are better than open air coolers in sli config?


Honestly im just tired of the same type of style from MSI/GIGabyte and even the ACX from EVGA. I wanted the titan/980 reference style on the 970 but it didn't happen.
One of the best looking cards IMO EVGA GTX 970 Superclocked (non-ACX)


----------



## master0068

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *nandapanda*
> 
> Just wondering why the MSI seems so popular on these forums? Any reason people aren't jumping on the Asus Strix? Any coil whine or other issues that I haven't read about?
> 
> As far as I can tell the MSI has the edge on overclocking but both seem to perform the same. The asus also has a backplate.
> 
> Where i'm located the MSI's are all sold out and only the EVGA and Gigabyte are on sale. Don't really want to go for the G1 (i'm sure its a fantastic card but i've had bad experiences with them in the past few years).


Where I live the Asus card is one of the cheapest, yet it has 5+1 VRM, good cooler, backplate and overclocks well. It seems to have good memory for overclocking to at least 7.7GHz too. I think the Asus will be my choice, as the MSI is 40-50$ more, and I can tell you that it, TO ME, it's not worth 50$ more for the same GPU.


----------



## motokill36

Hi All anyone upgrade to 970 from a R9 290 ?

Maybe just for the Power savings ?


----------



## Netherwind

Something super weird started happening after I played some Doom 2 in Doomsday Engine and now also in AC4. One of my fans is going haywire and at first I couldn't locate the source but now I found what it is. It's the top card - for some weird reason the fans are maxxing out which makes a terrible sound but the weirdest part is that both MSI AB and HW Monitor says the fan RPM is zero.

Oddly enough I was watching some DOTA 2 matches (ingame) earlier today and then everything worked just fine, this started with me playing Doomsday Engine which is not demanding at all like you could imagine. When I launched AC4 the temps were totally fine but even now in Windows...the fan spins at 100% or something.

What the hell is going on here?!?


----------



## master0068

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *KenjiS*
> 
> Itd make me nervous... I know my UPS tells me I'm drawing a good 600-630 watts at full crank depending on game with 2x 770s in SLI, Thats a VERY high loading on a 650W power supply
> 
> of course YMMV.... but my two cents? I dont know if I'd be OK pulling that much from a 650W PSU


I'm with this guy.

If you know anything about electricity an power draw, you aren't supposed to exceed 90% ish of max power requirements, at least not on a regular basis.

Power Supplies run more efficiently when they aren't fully loaded, so additional headroom is always a good thing.

If you're overclocking an i5/i7 (especially older ones), and you have 16GB ram, a couple of Solid States, a 1TB hard drive, a Blu Ray/DVD, some fans, a few lights, and a pair of GTX 970 Overclocked.. I'd DEFINITELY spend the extra 20$ and get a 750w at least.

If you can't afford 20$, don't overclock at all, and you should be fine.

From what I've read, overclocked GTX 970 with an overclocked CPU hit closer to 400w system load. So if you add another overclocked GTX 970 you're probably in the 600w range. That's 92% power draw under load. WAY too much.

Don't listen to the people that say it's a "waste" of money. A waste of money is frying components, or swapping it out at a loss 2 months from now. Under loading a Power Supply means longer life, and usually better use of wattage (i.e. lower power bill).

Go 750W +


----------



## shilka

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *master0068*
> 
> I'm with this guy.
> 
> If you know anything about electricity an power draw, you aren't supposed to exceed 90% ish of max power requirements, at least not on a regular basis.
> 
> Power Supplies run more efficiently when they aren't fully loaded, so additional headroom is always a good thing.
> 
> If you're overclocking an i5/i7 (especially older ones), and you have 16GB ram, a couple of Solid States, a 1TB hard drive, a Blu Ray/DVD, some fans, a few lights, and a pair of GTX 970 Overclocked.. I'd DEFINITELY spend the extra 20$ and get a 750w at least.
> 
> If you can't afford 20$, don't overclock at all, and you should be fine.
> 
> From what I've read, overclocked GTX 970 with an overclocked CPU hit closer to 400w system load. So if you add another overclocked GTX 970 you're probably in the 600w range. That's 92% power draw under load. WAY too much.
> 
> Don't listen to the people that say it's a "waste" of money. A waste of money is frying components, or swapping it out at a loss 2 months from now. Under loading a Power Supply means longer life, and usually better use of wattage (i.e. lower power bill).
> 
> Go 750W +


Think again



A 450 watts can power an overclocked system with one GTX 970 and a 650 watts can power 2 no problem you dont need more power.


----------



## Shogon

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *master0068*
> 
> I'm with this guy.
> 
> If you know anything about electricity an power draw, you aren't supposed to exceed 90% ish of max power requirements, at least not on a regular basis.
> 
> Power Supplies run more efficiently when they aren't fully loaded, so additional headroom is always a good thing.
> 
> If you're overclocking an i5/i7 (especially older ones), and you have 16GB ram, a couple of Solid States, a 1TB hard drive, a Blu Ray/DVD, some fans, a few lights, and a pair of GTX 970 Overclocked.. I'd DEFINITELY spend the extra 20$ and get a 750w at least.
> 
> If you can't afford 20$, don't overclock at all, and you should be fine.
> 
> From what I've read, overclocked GTX 970 with an overclocked CPU hit closer to 400w system load. So if you add another overclocked GTX 970 you're probably in the 600w range. That's 92% power draw under load. WAY too much.
> 
> Don't listen to the people that say it's a "waste" of money. A waste of money is frying components, or swapping it out at a loss 2 months from now. Under loading a Power Supply means longer life, and usually better use of wattage (i.e. lower power bill).
> 
> Go 750W +


Well that other guy has been here for years and knows a thing or two about power supplies. But what do I know, I ran a 2700k @ 4.8 and a GTX 690 on a 650W power supply while so many were telling me I need an 850W.


----------



## master0068

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *shilka*
> 
> Think again
> 
> 
> 
> A 450 watts can power an overclocked system with one GTX 970 and a 650 watts can power 2 no problem you dont need more power.


I'm not sure what you're trying to disprove here?

You're showing people that a GTX970 stock hits a maximum power draw of 173w. Add an oberclock and you're close to 200w.


----------



## master0068

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *master0068*
> 
> I'm not sure what you're trying to disprove here?
> 
> You're showing people that a GTX970 stock hits a maximum power draw of 173w. Add an oberclock and you're close to 200w.


That's great, good for both of you.

I'm not here to argue. He doesn't have to take my advice and at the end of the day it's not going to affect me.


----------



## $ilent

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Clockster*
> 
> Quoting myself lol...Any info would be appreciated guys.


You are correct, the second sli slot is covered, I just looked at my two in SLI in my pc. You will need to use those flexible SLI bridges.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *KenjiS*
> 
> Itd make me nervous... I know my UPS tells me I'm drawing a good 600-630 watts at full crank depending on game with 2x 770s in SLI, Thats a VERY high loading on a 650W power supply
> 
> of course YMMV.... but my two cents? I dont know if I'd be OK pulling that much from a 650W PSU


Id go with what shilka says. In all fairness even if your rig pulls 630W and you have a 650W PSU, if its a decent unit it will be able to cope if the rig pulls more than 650W IIRC. Im sure shilka will explain it better.


----------



## shilka

A thing many here fail to realize is peak/max power draw is NOT the same as average/everyday power draw, hardware can use UP to x amount yes but that does NOT mean that will be the everyday power draw so unless you are using all of your hardware 100% 24/7 you will never ever hit max power draw that is a fact.

So everyone look at average power draws NOT peak power draws unless you are folding or bitcoin mining you will NOT be using 100% of your hardware therefore again its average power draw not peak/max power draw.
See it this way you have a car that can go up to 250 km/h but you are not alowed to drive it faster then 110 km/h therfore you are never using every bit of what the car can do.

So back to the topic on hand 650 watts is more then enough for GTX 970 SLI unless the cards have volt mods on them, and i dont think they volt mods yet?, AMD CPU´s can suck a ton of power so if you have an AMD CPU overclocked to hell you might need more then 650 watts after all but for those that run Intel you dont, thats the end of that story.


----------



## $ilent

Is there any word on a custom bios being made yet for the gaming 970?


----------



## fleetfeather

I also agree that a pair of 970's on a 650W unit will provide a highly enjoyable experience. I severely doubt the notion that you would sit anywhere close to 80% (or higher) capacity during gaming


----------



## Shogon

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *master0068*
> 
> That's great, good for both of you.
> 
> I'm not here to argue. He doesn't have to take my advice and at the end of the day it's not going to affect me.


At the end of the day someone could save money, but like you said not here to argue. If you were attempting to quote me, but instead quoted yourself.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *$ilent*
> 
> Is there any word on a custom bios being made yet for the gaming 970?


I think it may be a while till there is a bios editor that has support for the new cards, but I haven't heard or seen any custom ones out. I can't wait to see what they can do though! It's funny and sad seeing my 1400 MHz 780ti being beaten by 970's on stock bios's







Oh the step-up is going to take forever..


----------



## machinehead

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Shogon*
> 
> Well that other guy has been here for years and knows a thing or two about power supplies. But what do I know, I ran a 2700k @ 4.8 and a GTX 690 on a 650W power supply while so many were telling me I need an 850W.


I think most people had a misconception about the 690, they thought that since it was 2 680's it would draw twice the power, but it only drew 50% more


----------



## shilka

I plan on doing a mega GTX 970 review and i think i will try and get my hands on a kill a watt so i can bury all this nonsense going around about power draws.
That reminds me anyone out there that wish to donate steam copy of Theif for the purpose of testing and benchmarking its a game i dont have but wish i could test.


----------



## KenjiS

All i know is what my UPS says when I'm gaming at full tilt. And it says I'm drawing over 600W...

-edit- but no. At Idle I'm at 243 right now

I'd still feel uncomfortable running even a good 650W PSU at 100% for long periods of time. But thats just me


----------



## FlyingSolo

MSI 970 Stock



and the GTX 780 SC stock was 9389


----------



## shilka

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *KenjiS*
> 
> All i know is what my UPS says when I'm gaming at full tilt. And it says I'm drawing over 600W...
> 
> -edit- but no. At Idle I'm at 243 right now
> 
> I'd still feel uncomfortable running even a good 650W PSU at 100% for long periods of time. But thats just me


Is that number from the wall? becasue if it is you need to remember the efficiency so you need to take your PSU´s remember off from that number.
If your PSU has 80% efficiency you need to remove 20% from 600 watts if your PSU has 90% efficiency you need to remove 10% and so on.


----------



## FlyingSolo

I will test later on with a kill a watt what i get with a i7 5820k and 970 both at stock and OC


----------



## shilka

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *FlyingSolo*
> 
> I will test later on with a kill a watt what i get with a i7 5820k and 970 both at stock and OC


That would be helpful to debunk the myths going around.


----------



## fleetfeather

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *shilka*
> 
> Is that number from the wall? becasue if it is you need to remember the efficiency so you need to take your PSU´s remember off from that number.
> If your PSU has 80% efficiency you need to remove 20% from 600 watts if your PSU has 90% efficiency you need to remove 10% and so on.


UPS measurements are the same as killawatt measurements. So, from the wall


----------



## KenjiS

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *shilka*
> 
> Is that number from the wall? becasue if it is you need to remember the efficiency so you need to take your PSU´s remember off from that number.
> If your PSU has 80% efficiency you need to remove 20% from 600 watts if your PSU has 90% efficiency you need to remove 10% and so on.


From my UPS not the wall, Dont have a kill-o-watt(Tho I'd assume it should be similar). I have an 87% efficiency PSU. so 13% and I'd be at... 522-550 or so then.

And I'm not necessarily arguing with you. If you have a fairly lean system (IE you're not me with like 5 HDDs in my system one of which being a 10k RPM one) you probubly are OK with a very good 650W PSU. My first thought when someone says 650W however is that we're possibly not dealing with a -good- 650W PSU.

Thats probubly more why video card manufacturers recommend 800W PSUs. Because they dont know if you have some cheap "800W" PSU that barely delivers 700 or a good one


----------



## Menta

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *master0068*
> 
> I seriously doubt that Asus would screw up that badly, as to prevent a custom fan profile. Especially considering the card is built for overclockers. Reviewers were able to set it to a custom fan speed, and that's essentially what a fan curve is, "set to x fan speed, when temperature reaches y". I'm sure you can.


yes you can with the ai suite or after burner at start up


----------



## Shogon

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *machinehead*
> 
> I think most people had a misconception about the 690, they thought that since it was 2 680's it would draw twice the power, but it only drew 50% more


True. After the 295 people expected it to be a fire breathing monster but in my use it was pretty crazy to have 1.2 GHz on both chips and still never go past 550W or so on my kill-a-watt. That's not counting the efficiency the Kinwin LZP-650 had.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *shilka*
> 
> I am plaing on doing a mega GTX 970 review and i think i will try and get my hands on a kill a watt so i can bury all this nonsense going around with power draws.


Will be interesting to see! Whenever my step-up goes through I'll see how the 970 will be on a 450W Rosewill CAPSTONE with a q9650.


----------



## FlyingSolo

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *shilka*
> 
> That would be helpful to debunk the myths going around.


shilka going to do a quick test now both the cpu and gpu at stock.


----------



## $ilent

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *shilka*
> 
> That would be helpful to debunk the myths going around.


I've already done a test benching both my 970s with a huge overclock and maximum overvolt & maximum power limit and didn't see wattage go over 570 watts with my kill a watt. That was with my sig rig.

The 970s pull about 225 watts each with maximum overclocking.


----------



## shilka

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *KenjiS*
> 
> Thats probubly more why video card manufacturers recommend 800W PSUs. Because they dont know if you have some cheap "800W" PSU that barely delivers 700 or a good one


Actually the numbers they recommend are based on a peak rated PSU, let say you have a PSU that can do 550 watts on the 12v rail and 100 watts on the all other rails its a 550 watts PSU but if you add all the number all of a sudden they can sell it as a 650 watts PSU but it can still only do 550 watts on the 12v rail so its a 550 watt PSU not a 650 watts PSU.

The Rosewill Hive is just such a unit the 750 watts is a 650 watts the 650 watts is a 550 watts and the 550 watts is a 450 watts, i hate when companies pull crap like that.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *$ilent*
> 
> I've already done a test benching both my 970s with a huge overclock and maximum overvolt & maximum power limit and didn't see wattage go over 570 watts with my kill a watt. That was with my sig rig.
> 
> The 970s pull about 225 watts each with maximum overclocking.


Thats the max power draw right?


----------



## motokill36

People do like to buy massive psu lol
I had 3 R9 290's on a 950W Corsair
and its never went pop .
was showing close to 1300watts from wall
All good








Of course it was not 24 /7
But run my R9 290 of a 550 watts Psu No Problems at all with D5 pump as well


----------



## KenjiS

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *shilka*
> 
> Actually the numbers they recommend are based on a peak rated PSU, let say you have a PSU that can do 550 watts on the 12v rail and 100 watts on the all other rails its a 550 watts PSU but if you add all the number all of a sudden they can sell it as a 650 watts PSU but it can still only do 550 watts on the 12v rail so its a 550 watt PSU not a 650 watts PSU.
> 
> The Rosewill Hive is just such a unit the 750 watts is a 650 watts the 650 watts is a 550 watts and the 550 watts is a 450 watts, i hate when companies pull crap like that.


Ouch. Or that yes...

Im quite happy with my AX850. Has worked very very well for the last..almost 4 years now


----------



## Arizonian

Can I ask for a favor of those newer members who do not have their rigs listed to please do so? Go through rig builder which is on the upper right-hand side of OCN page.

Reason being is when you post your scores members will eventually forget which GPU you own. It's easy to look down at your specs and then relate the scores to the manufacturer. There are so many members that it's easy to forget who owns what.

It'll make it a lot easier for comparison for all of us. Thanks a lot.


----------



## Menta

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *KenjiS*
> 
> Ouch. Or that yes...
> 
> Im quite happy with my AX850. Has worked very very well for the last..almost 4 years now


epic psu!

sold mine off to buy a ax860 worst mistake ever... rattling noise all over the place. ended up returning it


----------



## $ilent

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *shilka*
> 
> Actually the numbers they recommend are based on a peak rated PSU, let say you have a PSU that can do 550 watts on the 12v rail and 100 watts on the all other rails its a 550 watts PSU but if you add all the number all of a sudden they can sell it as a 650 watts PSU but it can still only do 550 watts on the 12v rail so its a 550 watt PSU not a 650 watts PSU.
> 
> The Rosewill Hive is just such a unit the 750 watts is a 650 watts the 650 watts is a 550 watts and the 550 watts is a 450 watts, i hate when companies pull crap like that.
> Thats the max power draw right?


Yes max wattage shown on the kill a watt for the system during benchmarking.


----------



## ryouiki

Much like mediocre 4790k, my Gigabyte G1 Gaming just doesn't like to be pushed hard







Somewhere after1480MHz things go south, and the artifacts/crashing surface. Not that I know if it means anything but for giggles my ASIC Quality reads 60.8%.

At any rate, with both running a stock it is still faster then what I need it for 99% of the time... better luck next time maybe


----------



## class101

so as far I can read my HX750W will do it fine with a 2 way sli , thanks guys for the number


----------



## FlyingSolo

MSI 970 and i7 5820K both at stock settings.

On idle running nothing 57.1 watts. Highest i have seen 57.9 watts



Running Heaven on 1440p everything set to highest settings. Only disabled stereo 3d and multi monitor.

highest i have seen is 270.3 watts and lowest was 254.4 watts


----------



## ironhide138

Hey, anyone here useing the gigabyte G1 in an NZXT H440? hows the temps? I know the case doesnt have the best airflow.


----------



## Clockster

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *$ilent*
> 
> You are correct, the second sli slot is covered, I just looked at my two in SLI in my pc. You will need to use those flexible SLI bridges.


Thank you


----------



## FlyingSolo

Will test both the GPU and CPU with OC with a kill a watt later on.


----------



## writer21

So whats the best 970 for overclocking? I hear MSI is the choice but in the past I had bad experience with their 670 pe/oc which throttled and I couldn't unlock power limit either.


----------



## $ilent

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *writer21*
> 
> So whats the best 970 for overclocking? I hear MSI is the choice but in the past I had bad experience with their 670 pe/oc which throttled and I couldn't unlock power limit either.


Both msi gaming and gigabyte g1 are great, I've yet to see one that doesn't do over 1500mhz core, and some do over 1600 on stock bios. Once we get modified bios I think we can surely expect over 1700mhz core. Heck one of my msi gamings stock boosts to 1400mhz.


----------



## Kyal

Yo guys, was just curious what's the normal settings people use when running Unigine Heaven, and what should normal results look like for stock 3570k + MSI gaming GTX970 @ 1080p?


----------



## quick1unc

i'm debating returning/selling my 2 MSI 970's that are on the way from newegg for an evga model for liquid cooling. Seems like the alphacool 670 waterblock fits the 970's from evga.


----------



## shilka

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *FlyingSolo*
> 
> MSI 970 and i7 5820K both at stock settings.
> 
> On idle running nothing 57.1 watts. Highest i have seen 57.9 watts
> 
> 
> 
> Running Heaven on 1440p everything set to highest settings. Only disabled stereo 3d and multi monitor.
> 
> highest i have seen is 270.3 watts and lowest was 254.4 watts


270 watts and thats from the wall right?


----------



## FlyingSolo

Its plugged in a extension cable and no other plus are on that and that's plugged to the wall. Will that make any difference


----------



## $ilent

oh if it makes a difference my kill-a-watt was also plugged into an extension cord.


----------



## Hot Fuzz

I'm weighing up a purchase between the ASUS Strix 970 and Gigabyte G1 Gaming 970. This card will be slotting into a NZXT H440 on air cooling so I need something that can stay cool and quiet. What do you guys think I should pick up?

Cheers.


----------



## Netherwind

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *$ilent*
> 
> Both msi gaming and gigabyte g1 are great, I've yet to see one that doesn't do over 1500mhz core, and some do over 1600 on stock bios. Once we get modified bios I think we can surely expect over 1700mhz core. Heck one of my msi gamings stock boosts to 1400mhz.


What's a normal stock boost? Mine boost to 1281-1290 each.


----------



## TopicClocker

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Hot Fuzz*
> 
> I'm weighing up a purchase between the ASUS Strix 970 and Gigabyte G1 Gaming 970. This card will be slotting into a NZXT H440 on air cooling so I need something that can stay cool and quiet. What do you guys think I should pick up?
> 
> Cheers.


The Strix has 0 decibel technology, so the fans don't spin up until it becomes warmer, the Gigabyte GeForce GTX 970 G1 Gaming hasn't got this feature however it is one of the best clocking cards with one of the highest out of the box clocks along with the MSI Gaming 970.

Linus has an excellent video.


----------



## FlyingSolo

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Netherwind*
> 
> What's a normal stock boost? Mine boost to 1281-1290 each.


My MSI 970 boost to 1380 that shows in afterbunner but in gpu-z it shows as 1379.9


----------



## $ilent

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Netherwind*
> 
> What's a normal stock boost? Mine boost to 1281-1290 each.


Between 1300 - 1400 best ive seen. Are you sure your reading the maxwell boost? The card needs to be under load, then check sensors tab in GPUz.

edit: In fact id put money on that your not reading the maxwell boost clock, since the cards boost to 1279Mhz and not a single one ive seen hasnt boosted over that at stock.


----------



## GoldenTiger

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *KenjiS*
> 
> Itd make me nervous... I know my UPS tells me I'm drawing a good 600-630 watts at full crank depending on game with 2x 770s in SLI, Thats a VERY high loading on a 650W power supply
> 
> of course YMMV.... but my two cents? I dont know if I'd be OK pulling that much from a 650W PSU


GTX 970's have a lower TDP and draw far less than a 770 does. Additionally and also importantly, a reading with a UPS or kill-a-watt is simply the power from the wall, not how much is actually used by the system. The AC-DC conversion typically happens at around 75-80% efficiency, and the DC output is what a PSU is rated for. So you can take off 20% off that reading right off the bat handily and those aren't exactly the most accurate devices in existence in the first place







. *So in actuality your system with two much-higher draw GTX 770's is, at worst case, taking under 480 watts from the power supply.*

The other thing, as mentioned before, is GTX 970/GM204 is much more power efficient than GK104. *The GTX 970 has a TDP of just 148w, while the GTX 770 has a TDP rating of 230 watts. This means the consumption would be even lower for the system.*

(Source: http://www.tomshardware.com/reviews/geforce-gtx-770-gk104-review,3519.html)

Long story short, 650 watts is *WELL MORE THAN ENOUGH* for a GTX 970 oc'd setup with no worries at all. It isn't going to come even close to the 90% load mark on a PSU let alone 80%







.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *master0068*
> 
> I'm with this guy.
> 
> If you know anything about electricity an power draw, you aren't supposed to exceed 90% ish of max power requirements, at least not on a regular basis.
> 
> Power Supplies run more efficiently when they aren't fully loaded, so additional headroom is always a good thing.
> 
> If you're overclocking an i5/i7 (especially older ones), and you have 16GB ram, a couple of Solid States, a 1TB hard drive, a Blu Ray/DVD, some fans, a few lights, and a pair of GTX 970 Overclocked.. I'd DEFINITELY spend the extra 20$ and get a 750w at least.
> 
> If you can't afford 20$, don't overclock at all, and you should be fine.
> 
> From what I've read, overclocked GTX 970 with an overclocked CPU hit closer to 400w system load. So if you add another overclocked GTX 970 you're probably in the 600w range. That's 92% power draw under load. WAY too much.
> 
> Don't listen to the people that say it's a "waste" of money. A waste of money is frying components, or swapping it out at a loss 2 months from now. Under loading a Power Supply means longer life, and usually better use of wattage (i.e. lower power bill).
> 
> Go 750W +


*It is a complete non-issue. At all. Whatsoever. A single OC'd 970 rig will pull about 250-280w from the wall installed in a quad-core i5 or i7 system, or around 225w internally out of a 650 watt power supply's rating. Add a second oc'd 970 and you might at most reach about 400-420w internally, which is still just ~61.5% of its rated load.* Please don't spread misinformation.... there is no risk of "frying components" or other statements such as those. While I agree a bigger PSU is not a big expense, if someone already owns a 650w supply there is *ZERO* need for them to replace it for an oc'd-to-the-wall GTX 970 SLI system.

If you don't know the answer to something, it's really best not to say one (EDIT: or at least without framing it as an opinion/guess)







. _I'm sure you mean well, but considering how easily wrong information gets spread around on these kinds of forums.... it does more harm than good overall to speculate and then word it as "fact"._


----------



## doza

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Hot Fuzz*
> 
> I'm weighing up a purchase between the ASUS Strix 970 and Gigabyte G1 Gaming 970. This card will be slotting into a NZXT H440 on air cooling so I need something that can stay cool and quiet. What do you guys think I should pick up?
> 
> Cheers.


go with gigbyte, i have strix and it has little buzzing whine,yes it is quiet as hell (vent's)but that vram on card does not have cooling like gigabyte has,so if fans are barely spinning that vram is cooking hot, what did asus thing building ultra quiet card with no passive vram cooling? plus i bet u gonna go cheaper with gigabyte+ its better


----------



## Netherwind

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *FlyingSolo*
> 
> My MSI 970 boost to 1380 that shows in afterbunner but in gpu-z it shows as 1379.9


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *$ilent*
> 
> Between 1300 - 1400 best ive seen. Are you sure your reading the maxwell boost? The card needs to be under load, then check sensors tab in GPUz.
> 
> edit: In fact id put money on that your not reading the maxwell boost clock, since the cards boost to 1279Mhz and not a single one ive seen hasnt boosted over that at stock.


I set my settings in MSI AB to stock and ran Thief Benchmark. At first they started at 1304 for half of the run but later GPU1 went down to 899 and then went back up again to stabilize at 1291 where GPU2 was.

So you reckon I got bad samples?


----------



## GoldenTiger

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Netherwind*
> 
> I set my settings in MSI AB to stock and ran Thief Benchmark. At first they started at 1304 for half of the run but later GPU1 went down to 899 and then went back up again to stabilize at 1291 where GPU2 was.
> 
> So you reckon I got bad samples?


Or you're hitting the power limiter, which, as Brent (HardOCP GPU reviewer) mentions here, is pretty easy to do on these cards and after running a game or bench for a few minutes will usually kick in at otherwise good clocks:

http://hardforum.com/showpost.php?p=1041125118&postcount=131


----------



## blah238

My best run so far. WTB unlocked power limit









http://www.3dmark.com/fs/2843631


----------



## GoldenTiger

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *blah238*
> 
> My best run so far. WTB unlocked power limit
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> http://www.3dmark.com/fs/2843631
> 
> [*IMG ALT=""]http://www.overclock.net/content/type/61/id/2189753/width/500/height/1000[/IMG]












Here's my best one so far for 2x GTX 970 SLI, without a new nvflash to put on higher power limit I don't think I'm going to get more yet.







But once we have that... to the moon







!

http://www.3dmark.com/fs/2829028 (21522 gpu score).


----------



## picket23

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *GoldenTiger*
> 
> Additionally and also importantly, a reading with a UPS or kill-a-watt is simply the power from the wall, not how much is actually used by the system. The AC-DC conversion typically happens at around 75-80% efficiency, and the DC output is what a PSU is rated for...
> ...If you don't know the answer to something, it's really best not to say one than try to guess
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> . _I'm sure you mean well, but considering how easily wrong information gets spread around on these kinds of forums.... it does more harm than good overall to speculate and then word it as "fact"._


Had a whole post typed up saying the same thing, it's 4am here so mine probably wouldn't have made sense, glad you got in first. I wonder how many people have traded in their current PSU for a new higher wattage one unnecessarily due to bad advice on forums.

It doesn't help that the guru3d site (which was referred to earlier in this discussion) has been spewing absolute nonsense about power requirements in their reviews for years. I mean they show their power consumption measurements and then completely contradict the values they measured when recommending the minimum required PSU.
E.g. from the gtx 970 g1 review page:
Quote:


> Measured power consumption GTX 970:
> 
> System in IDLE = 120 Watts
> System Wattage with GPU in FULL Stress = 280 Watts...
> ...Subjective obtained GPU power consumption = ~ 170 Watts


Then they somehow conclude:
Quote:


> GeForce GTX 970 or 980 in 2-way SLI - On your average system the cards require you to have an 800 Watt power supply unit *as minimum.*


Well calculated guru.....


----------



## blah238

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *GoldenTiger*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Here's my best one so far for 2x GTX 970 SLI, without a new nvflash to put on higher power limit I don't think I'm going to get more yet.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> But once we have that... to the moon
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> !
> 
> http://www.3dmark.com/fs/2829028 (21522 gpu score).


Noice!

Mine don't seem to respond at all to increased voltage. I get flickering smoke in Firestrike if I go much higher on the core, and black screen flickering if I go much higher on the memory, and increasing the voltage seems to have no effect on either the actual voltage or the artifacting. Tried with Afterburner and Precision, same thing.

Also what's up with the huge differences in voltages on mine? 1.2 vs 1.112

I have yet to try each card individually to see which one is weaker, but I think the 2nd card has a much lower ASIC quality (77 vs 61).


----------



## $ilent

Guys, i made an MSI GTX Gaming club here - http://www.overclock.net/t/1515697/msi-gtx-900-gaming-edition-owners-club/0_100#post_22917366

If anyone is interested in joining


----------



## GoldenTiger

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *blah238*
> 
> Noice!
> 
> Mine don't seem to respond at all to increased voltage. I get flickering smoke in Firestrike if I go much higher on the core, and black screen flickering if I go much higher on the memory, and increasing the voltage seems to have no effect on either the actual voltage or the artifacting. Tried with Afterburner and Precision, same thing.
> 
> Also what's up with the huge differences in voltages on mine? 1.2 vs 1.112
> 
> I have yet to try each card individually to see which one is weaker, but I think the 2nd card has a much lower ASIC quality (77 vs 61).


Interestingly despite the volt reading not adjusting I do see the power limiter hitting more quickly if I up the settings, which makes me think we are just hitting that almost immediately and that is why volts aren't helping. This means once custom bios flashing is doable we're going to see even more out of these things just with unlocked power draw.

And thanks :d. For 24-7 I am using 1504mhz clocks due to power limiter eventually kicking in and causing instability otherwise, but even with that it's wicked stuff. Once we can uncork that power limit I..







.


----------



## TopicClocker

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *$ilent*
> 
> Guys, i made an MSI GTX Gaming club here - http://www.overclock.net/t/1515697/msi-gtx-900-gaming-edition-owners-club/0_100#post_22917366
> 
> If anyone is interested in joining


Added it to the OP!


----------



## $ilent

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TopicClocker*
> 
> Added it to the OP!


Thanks matey!

Sorry I didnt want to take a dump on your thread, I just thought I could make a side club for MSI owners to join. Am I still ok to be in both? Can never be in too many clubs right


----------



## registered user

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *FlyingSolo*
> 
> I can see that for you tomorrow. I have that case laying around somewhere


Did you get your Gigabyte? I saw this image of Prodigy and GTX 760 which Gigabyte lists at 275cm: http://s14.postimg.org/8tosqohpt/20130120_135854.jpg

It seems that there is about 20mm gap between the GPU and the fan so GTX 970 will not fit with the front fant. Does that affect temps a lot? I will have 4790K with small OC.


----------



## Jurge92

I just ordered the Gigabyte G1 GTX 970, and just wondering what's included in the package. Like DVI/HDMI cables and such. My R9 290 Tri-X included a HDMI and a DVI cable.

Sorry if it has been asked before, but I can't find any information about it :/

_Edit: Correction, it did only come with a HDMI cable._


----------



## Hot Fuzz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TopicClocker*
> 
> The Strix has 0 decibel technology, so the fans don't spin up until it becomes warmer, the Gigabyte GeForce GTX 970 G1 Gaming hasn't got this feature however it is one of the best clocking cards with one of the highest out of the box clocks along with the MSI Gaming 970.
> 
> Linus has an excellent video.


Thanks for the video, I've actually watched it already but was refreshing to watch again. The 0 decibel technology does sound pretty good but within the H440 I think I would prefer the GPU fans to be running to some degree in the case just to help with overall cooling. I really like the MSI Gaming 970 but cannot order it due to being in Australia and I am ordering internationally through amazon and they only have a couple of GTX 970s I can pick up. Cheers for the help.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *doza*
> 
> go with gigbyte, i have strix and it has little buzzing whine,yes it is quiet as hell (vent's)but that vram on card does not have cooling like gigabyte has,so if fans are barely spinning that vram is cooking hot, what did asus thing building ultra quiet card with no passive vram cooling? plus i bet u gonna go cheaper with gigabyte+ its better


So your Strix has some form of coil whine or is it just a general whine? I was leaning slightly more to the Strix as it was a bit cheaper then the Gigabyte G1 Gaming. That does sound a bit troubling especially when the H440 isn't known as the best airflow case around. Thanks for the advice.


----------



## Feladis

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jurge92*
> 
> I just ordered the Gigabyte G1 GTX 970, and just wondering what's included in the package. Like DVI/HDMI cables and such. My R9 290 Tri-X included a HDMI and a DVI cable.
> 
> Sorry if it has been asked before, but I can't find any information about it :/


You get no cables. All you get are molex adapters.


----------



## Sp33d Junki3

Canada sucks when it comes to preorders. I ordered my Strix and just have to wait. Eagerly waiting to have fun adding to new case NZXT S340, which is also on preorder...


----------



## $ilent

I have asked for the 970/980 Owners club to be put onto the OCn carousel on the homepage


----------



## TopicClocker

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *$ilent*
> 
> Thanks matey!
> 
> Sorry I didnt want to take a dump on your thread, I just thought I could make a side club for MSI owners to join. Am I still ok to be in both? Can never be in too many clubs right


Sure, no problem!
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *$ilent*
> 
> I have asked for the 970/980 Owners club to be put onto the OCn carousel on the homepage


Awesome, thanks!


----------



## tango bango

I'm still waiting for EVGA to approve my refund, but was curious if anyone might know what the wait period is for the Gigabyte G1 or MSI gamming on Amazon.


----------



## GoldenTiger

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *tango bango*
> 
> I'm still waiting for EVGA to approve my refund, but was curious if anyone might know what the wait period is for the Gigabyte G1 or MSI gamming on Amazon.


Should be within a few business days from reports so far, of your backorder.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *$ilent*
> 
> I have asked for the 970/980 Owners club to be put onto the OCn carousel on the homepage


w00t!


----------



## hamzta09

Has anyone here, with SLI, tried Arma 3?

I get really poor frames in it, microstuttering and the TV-cams flicker.


----------



## schoolofmonkey

Don't know if someone has already posted this:

NVIDIA GeForce GTX 970 SLI Review
http://www.techpowerup.com/reviews/NVIDIA/GeForce_GTX_970_SLI/

Seems it's beating the Radeon R9 295X2.


----------



## ccRicers

Woot, got my Zotac 970, now comes the hassle of undoing my water loop to try this card out lol

I wonder if its Firestorm software is any better than using Afterburner for OCing.


----------



## Arizonian

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *schoolofmonkey*
> 
> Don't know if someone has already posted this:
> 
> NVIDIA GeForce GTX 970 SLI Review
> http://www.techpowerup.com/reviews/NVIDIA/GeForce_GTX_970_SLI/
> 
> Seems it's beating the Radeon R9 295X2.


I've had many low end single GPUs. Some high-end single GPU's. Even tried a dual GPU. I did have a crossfire very very briefly, Iv'e never had an SLI. That TechPowerUP! SLI review has got me pumped.

It looks like 970 SLI will be more than enough for 4K or 1440p @120 Hz. It leaves the door open for when I'm ready for the next move once my wallet heels.


----------



## schoolofmonkey

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Arizonian*
> 
> I've had many low end single GPUs. Some high-end single GPU's. Even tried a dual GPU. I did have a crossfire very very briefly, Iv'e never had an SLI. That TechPowerUP! SLI review has got me pumped.
> 
> It looks like 970 SLI will be more than enough for 4K or 1440p @120 Hz. It leaves the door open for when I'm ready for the next move once my wallet heels.


I came from a GTX780ti Matrix, only reason I did was I had so many issues with the GTX780ti card in general (went through 5 different models and brands, all had some issue).

I had my heart set on the GTX980, but the reference card I had was so hot and loud, so I returned it, there is still no custom cooled version out here.
So while I was sitting around with nothing but my sons R9 270 I started looking up the GTX970 cards and found that review.

Here in Australia 2x GTX970 card's cost more than 1 reference GTX980, but only by $150.
So even at that going rate it's still better to get 2x GTX970's, because the average joe doesn't have the money for 2x GTX980, and really that's some serious overkill even in 4K gaming.

At the moment I'm only running 1 GTX970 and I'm impressed, I think the extra vram is really helping in the new titles, I can certainly see a huge improvement in Watch_Dogs, I have everything maxed (couldn't on the GTX780ti), 2xMSAA (I can't see a difference in anything higher anyway), and I get a near constant 60fps, lowest dip I saw was 45fps.
The game is using 3.8Gb's of vram.

That being said I am going to pickup another GTX970 Gaming G1 in 2 weeks...









I've only had 1 SLi setup and that was 2x GTX670's, and they were awesome, personally I wish I never upgraded to the GTX780ti.

Forgot to add, I'm only gaming at [email protected], I tried higher res monitors, but I love the smoothness of 144Hz..


----------



## Sagman76

Asus 970 Strix owner here. Just ran Firestrike and got the following results with a mildish overclock.


----------



## ucantescape1992

I just put in my order for an Asus Strix 970 on Amazon, since no one has them in stock. Is anyone else still stuck waiting on amazon? Anyone know where these are in stock?

I want one bad, but I have a full class schedule and I can't mash F5 all day on newegg. They sell out within the hour


----------



## schoolofmonkey

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Sagman76*
> 
> Asus 970 Strix owner here. Just ran Firestrike and got the following results with a mildish overclock.
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


I think the Strix and the MSI Gaming have lower clocks than the Gigabyte Gaming G1 but not by much, I only have to apply +125 to get the same clock speed.
The vram clocks are exactly the same.

When I had the stupidly high overclock (+175 Gpu, +400 Vram), it would pass Heaven fine, would black screen and crash with anything else.
Guess Heaven isn't the best test for stability


----------



## dartuil

980 vs titan black?
What are the most powerful in percentage?


----------



## steve210

im excited now just got this baby home


----------



## GoldenTiger

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Arizonian*
> 
> I've had many low end single GPUs. Some high-end single GPU's. Even tried a dual GPU. I did have a crossfire very very briefly, Iv'e never had an SLI. That TechPowerUP! SLI review has got me pumped.
> 
> It looks like 970 SLI will be more than enough for 4K or 1440p @120 Hz. It leaves the door open for when I'm ready for the next move once my wallet heels.


Having gamed on GTX 970 SLI oc'd for a few days now I am absolutely more than happy with it. It runs cool, runs quiet, and performs great, all while not heating up the office like some older setups I had did







. Performance is actually higher than I even wanted for 4K 60hz (IPS), and than I had expected... rig is quiet (not silent, but very quiet).


----------



## schoolofmonkey

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *GoldenTiger*
> 
> Having gamed on GTX 970 SLI oc'd for a few days now I am absolutely more than happy with it. It runs cool, runs quiet, and performs great, all while not heating up the office like some older setups I had did
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> . Performance is actually higher than I even wanted for 4K 60hz (IPS), and than I had expected... rig is quiet (not silent, but very quiet).


And no need for overclocking I'm guessing?


----------



## DiaSin

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *schoolofmonkey*
> 
> And no need for overclocking I'm guessing?


Heh.. For most members of these forums the need doesn't need to be there. Overclocking is like modding skyrim, or eating pringles, once you start you just can't stop. The only reason I am not OCing my 7970 is cause I am two power-pins short on my PSU to populate the last two pins needed for overclocking headroom.


----------



## ZeusHavok

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *schoolofmonkey*
> 
> And no need for overclocking I'm guessing?


Nope. Just got 15k on firestrike without any OC on the cards and using my old i53570k @ 4.6 (as I still haven't got around to building my new stuff)

http://www.3dmark.com/3dm/4185291


----------



## DiaSin

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ZeusHavok*
> 
> Nope. Just got 15k on firestrike without any OC on the cards and using my old i53570k @ 4.6 (as I still haven't got around to building my new stuff)
> 
> http://www.3dmark.com/3dm/4185291


So a 3570k still isn't a bottleneck with those in SLI? Good to know. That means once I get my first 970 (when I get money, which keeps looking farther and farther away) I can focus on a 1440p monitor as my next upgrade without worrying about a new mobo/cpu/ram, especially as the minimum I see as a reasonable upgrade is a 5820k.


----------



## schoolofmonkey

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DiaSin*
> 
> Heh.. For most members of these forums the need doesn't need to be there. Overclocking is like modding skyrim, or eating pringles, once you start you just can't stop. The only reason I am not OCing my 7970 is cause I am two power-pins short on my PSU to populate the last two pins needed for overclocking headroom.


It was my first time overclock to that extreme too, I've mainly just ran cards at stock, maybe giving it a small +70 - 100Mhz for a benchmark then running it stock for everyday use.

I found my overclock stable in Heaven but crashed in everything else, so I just put it back to +100 GPU and +120 vram, stable now.
Will just ran stock speeds when I got sli, there's really no need to overclock.

Heck I don't even overclock my 4790k...Silly hey..lol
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ZeusHavok*
> 
> Nope. Just got 15k on firestrike without any OC on the cards and using my old i53570k @ 4.6 (as I still haven't got around to building my new stuff)
> 
> http://www.3dmark.com/3dm/4185291


Running the GTX970 in Sli seems to be the way to go, it's killing the 295x2 and is cheaper...


----------



## Nark96

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DiaSin*
> 
> So a 3570k still isn't a bottleneck with those in SLI? Good to know. That means once I get my first 970 (when I get money, which keeps looking farther and farther away) I can focus on a 1440p monitor as my next upgrade without worrying about a new mobo/cpu/ram, especially as the minimum I see as a reasonable upgrade is a 5820k.


If it were SLI 980's I think it would be a bottleneck. But with 970's it should be fine


----------



## Menta

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Hot Fuzz*
> 
> Thanks for the video, I've actually watched it already but was refreshing to watch again. The 0 decibel technology does sound pretty good but within the H440 I think I would prefer the GPU fans to be running to some degree in the case just to help with overall cooling. I really like the MSI Gaming 970 but cannot order it due to being in Australia and I am ordering internationally through amazon and they only have a couple of GTX 970s I can pick up. Cheers for the help.
> So your Strix has some form of coil whine or is it just a general whine? I was leaning slightly more to the Strix as it was a bit cheaper then the Gigabyte G1 Gaming. That does sound a bit troubling especially when the H440 isn't known as the best airflow case around. Thanks for the advice.


No coil or whine her


----------



## Cakewalk_S

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ucantescape1992*
> 
> I just put in my order for an Asus Strix 970 on Amazon, since no one has them in stock. Is anyone else still stuck waiting on amazon? Anyone know where these are in stock?
> 
> I want one bad, but I have a full class schedule and I can't mash F5 all day on newegg. They sell out within the hour


Same boat... I ordered my STRIX on wednesday and still no notification of when I'll receive it or when they will have it back in stock.









Cant wait for it tho!


----------



## master0068

[/quote]

That's dangerously close to 10000, I couldn't help myself but push it a bit more, JUST to hit that 10k. It would eat away at me, because I'm OCD like that.

Do it. Do it.


----------



## GoldenTiger

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *schoolofmonkey*
> 
> And no need for overclocking I'm guessing?


Heh, that is with overclocking included in all that







. These are my current 24/7 gaming settings in SLI:


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DiaSin*
> 
> Heh.. For most members of these forums the need doesn't need to be there. Overclocking is like modding skyrim, or eating pringles, once you start you just can't stop. The only reason I am not OCing my 7970 is cause I am two power-pins short on my PSU to populate the last two pins needed for overclocking headroom.


Pretty much. I have enough performance headroom with my current OC even that I could probably run stock and be fine







. But it was so easy to get the extra bit more with no real downside, that I spent the hour or so tweaking to do so. Done until custom BIOS can be flashed, then I'll spend a little time getting hopefully what I can on individual card settings (1600mhz+) while in SLI mode at that point







.


----------



## ucantescape1992

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Cakewalk_S*
> 
> Same boat... I ordered my STRIX on wednesday and still no notification of when I'll receive it or when they will have it back in stock.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Cant wait for it tho!


It's driving me insane. If one pops up anywhere else I'll buy it and cancel my amazon order.


----------



## schoolofmonkey

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *master0068*
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


That's dangerously close to 10000, I couldn't help myself but push it a bit more, JUST to hit that 10k. It would eat away at me, because I'm OCD like that.

Do it. Do it.







[/quote]

But our CPU's are different so that pushes my score up a bit.


----------



## master0068

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *schoolofmonkey*
> 
> That's dangerously close to 10000, I couldn't help myself but push it a bit more, JUST to hit that 10k. It would eat away at me, because I'm OCD like that.
> 
> Do it. Do it.


But our CPU's are different so that pushes my score up a bit.

http://s1294.photobucket.com/user/schoolofmonkey2/media/firestrike_zpsf0a92829.jpeg.html[/quote]

Well.. see, now YOU my friend, need 11k.


----------



## Zetzun

I was able to run a full 3dmark benchmark at 1500mhz but i have to drop it to 1470mhz for a 24/7 stable overclock. Is this fine? Is my card a bad overclocker?


----------



## jjsoviet

This is the best I could push it with my system, though I haven't OC'ed my 4690K yet.


----------



## master0068

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Zetzun*
> 
> I was able to run a full 3dmark benchmark at 1500mhz but i have to drop it to 1470mhz for a 24/7 stable overclock. Is this fine? Is my card a bad overclocker?


I'd be totally content with that.

Are you? Ultimately that's what matters. You're going to see any noticeable performance gains from 50-80mhz on the core. And by noticeable I mean with your eyes, not benchmark numbers. I think you get about 5% per 80MHz (although it's not a static gain, due to the fluctuating Boost clock), so if you're getting 30fps, that's 1.5fps. If you're getting 60, that's 3fps.

No human can see 1.5fps. Now when you're getting a good 200MHz (which gives you even more Boost), you're reaching the 15% increases, which start to show, and can sometimes take you from barely playable, to tolerable (or pretty good, to smooth) i.e from 50ish FPS to 60FPS (especially if you're trying to maintain a specific Refresh Rate for obvious reasons).


----------



## blah238

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ZeusHavok*
> 
> Nope. Just got 15k on firestrike without any OC on the cards and using my old i53570k @ 4.6 (as I still haven't got around to building my new stuff)
> 
> http://www.3dmark.com/3dm/4185291


Damn, how are your stock cards getting so much higher scores than my OC'd? http://www.overclock.net/t/1514085/official-nvidia-gtx-970-owners-club/1200_100#post_22917490


----------



## schoolofmonkey

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *master0068*
> 
> Well.. see, now YOU my friend, need 11k.


Hows this?


----------



## nandapanda

Ended up getting an Asus Strix
 






Will run some stock benchies today, unfortunately my CPU cooler is currently RMA so won't be overclocked either


----------



## master0068

I can't remember who was asking about the Power Supply for the GTX 970 SLI, but here's where I saw the 386W power consumption for an overclocked 970 and i7.

http://techgage.com/wp-content/uploads/2014/09/NVIDIA-GeForce-GTX-970-and-GTX-980-Overclocked-Power-Consumption.png

http://techgage.com/article/taking-it-to-the-limit-overclocking-nvidias-geforce-gtx-970-980/


----------



## master0068

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *schoolofmonkey*
> 
> Hows this?


That is awesome.







Don't you feel better now?


----------



## master0068

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *nandapanda*
> 
> Ended up getting an Asus Strix
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Will run some stock benchies today, unfortunately my CPU cooler is currently RMA so won't be overclocked either


Awesome, let me know how much luck you have with overclocking, as this is the one I'm likely to get here.

Let me know if the auto fan profile interferes with overclocking, apparently it's too conservative (but you already know that, since I sent you the review.







).


----------



## nandapanda

I'll overclock it when I get the chance







most likely later on this week.

http://iforce.co.nz/i/tmrgdt2m.zrr.png

Benchmark in heaven.

I'm not entirely impressed with how quiet it is to be honest, did a custom curve in MSI and tested how loud fan speeds were, 40% is silent, 50% is audible and highly annoying, 60% is unbearable.


----------



## master0068

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *nandapanda*
> 
> I'll overclock it when I get the chance
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> most likely later on this week.
> 
> http://iforce.co.nz/i/tmrgdt2m.zrr.png
> 
> Benchmark in heaven.
> 
> I'm not entirely impressed with how quiet it is to be honest, did a custom curve in MSI and tested how loud fan speeds were, 40% is silent, 50% is audible and highly annoying, 60% is unbearable.


I wonder if that's common amongst the other custom cards (MSI, Gigabyte), or if that's exclusive to the Asus. It seems someone is complaining about coil whine, and fan noise from every manufacturer, from what I've seen.


----------



## nandapanda

I get coil whine upon exiting heaven but thats it, only a small amount when I stick my head next to the card. .

Would it be possible for someone to set their MSI/Gigabyte cards to 40, 50 and 60% fan speed to test for noise levels?


----------



## schoolofmonkey

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *nandapanda*
> 
> I get coil whine upon exiting heaven but thats it, only a small amount when I stick my head next to the card. .
> 
> Would it be possible for someone to set their MSI/Gigabyte cards to 40, 50 and 60% fan speed to test for noise levels?


Gigabyte cards at 60% are still quieter than the Noctua NF-P14 on my RAD.
Even at 100% I've got to mute the TV and turn down the computer speakers, and my case is 2 foot from my head..


----------



## master0068

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *nandapanda*
> 
> I get coil whine upon exiting heaven but thats it, only a small amount when I stick my head next to the card. .
> 
> Would it be possible for someone to set their MSI/Gigabyte cards to 40, 50 and 60 to test for noise levels?


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *schoolofmonkey*
> 
> Gigabyte cards at 60% are still quieter than the Noctua NF-P14 on my RAD.
> Even at 100% I've got to mute the TV and turn down the computer speakers, and my case is 2 foot from my head..


I wonder what the temps are at each corresponding %.

I mean, some cards can run at 60 degrees at 40% fan speed, but maybe on the other card, you'd need 60% fan speed to run @ 60 degrees.

Not all cards cool the same. I'm not stating this to play favorites, but because I'm actually curious (and haven't yet purchased a GTX 970 yet, so it could affect my decision).

Being patient DOES have its perks.


----------



## nandapanda

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *schoolofmonkey*
> 
> Gigabyte cards at 60% are still quieter than the Noctua NF-P14 on my RAD.
> Even at 100% I've got to mute the TV and turn down the computer speakers, and my case is 2 foot from my head..


Is that 60% of card load or 60% of maximum fan speed?


----------



## schoolofmonkey

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *master0068*
> 
> I mean, some cards can run at 60 degrees at 40% fan speed, but maybe on the other card, you'd need 60% fan speed to run @ 60 degrees.


Well my Gigabyte at 60c is at 60% fan speed, but due to how quiet it is I never notice it.
One plus side the Gigabyte has higher out of the box overclocks.


----------



## master0068

Off topic, does anyone have any experience with the MSI "Tiger"?

It's like a blue MSI, with a tiger on the box, which has been referred to as MSI OC as well.

How's the cooler? Are they binned to be lower performing? How's the PCB, VRM etc.

Haven't heard anything about these cards.


----------



## rv8000

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *nandapanda*
> 
> I get coil whine upon exiting heaven but thats it, only a small amount when I stick my head next to the card. .
> 
> Would it be possible for someone to set their MSI/Gigabyte cards to 40, 50 and 60% fan speed to test for noise levels?


I don't have a meter on hand atm, but i checked 75% on my MSI card and to me its rather quiet (not silent) but probably as loud as my sapphire 290 vapor-x was at ~47%. This is easily the quietest card I've owned.


----------



## nandapanda

Mmm that's a shame 75% on the asus makes it sound like its dying... lol Just emailed to see if I could exchange for an MSI card. At 100% load and fans at 40% the card is at 70 degrees which is great. If it were a single card setup i'd be fine with that as that's silent. I'm planning on SLI however and adding in another asus though will increase temps and push fan speed up and that's when things will start to get loud... Hopefully they can pull through with the MSI.


----------



## subyman

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *master0068*
> 
> Off topic, does anyone have any experience with the MSI "Tiger"?
> 
> It's like a blue MSI, with a tiger on the box, which has been referred to as MSI OC as well.
> 
> How's the cooler? Are they binned to be lower performing? How's the PCB, VRM etc.
> 
> Haven't heard anything about these cards.


There is a thread on Anandtech with someone that bought one. He had issues with his and is sending it back, but only one data point doesn't say too much.


----------



## abombthecoder

Will 970 be enough for nvidia surround with 3 1080p monitors? I need to always be at or above 60 fps. I'm not sure how nvidia surround works, is it faster then a 5760x1080 monitor, or is it just like running out at that resolution, i.e. it turns your 3x monitors into a 5760x1080 monitor? If that's the case, I I think I might need to 2x 970s or 1x 980.


----------



## ZeusHavok

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DiaSin*
> 
> So a 3570k still isn't a bottleneck with those in SLI? Good to know. That means once I get my first 970 (when I get money, which keeps looking farther and farther away) I can focus on a 1440p monitor as my next upgrade without worrying about a new mobo/cpu/ram, especially as the minimum I see as a reasonable upgrade is a 5820k.


The only time I suspect my CPU is bottlenecking is when I try and play Guild Wars 2 and Crysis 3 @ 5k. I get a flat 40fps and a bit of shuddering. Other than that it is absolutely fine.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *blah238*
> 
> Damn, how are your stock cards getting so much higher scores than my OC'd? http://www.overclock.net/t/1514085/official-nvidia-gtx-970-owners-club/1200_100#post_22917490


My CPU score probably pushes it a lot higher, plus the stock clocks on my cards are 1300MHz
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *abombthecoder*
> 
> Will 970 be enough for nvidia surround with 3 1080p monitors? I need to always be at or above 60 fps. I'm not sure how nvidia surround works, is it faster then a 5760x1080 monitor, or is it just like running out at that resolution, i.e. it turns your 3x monitors into a 5760x1080 monitor? If that's the case, I I think I might need to 2x 970s or 1x 980.


From my experience so far depending on what game it is I'd say you are going to need at least 2 970s. It really depends on how the game scales.


----------



## cyph3rz

Have you guys seen this card? Weird.


----------



## master0068

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *subyman*
> 
> There is a thread on Anandtech with someone that bought one. He had issues with his and is sending it back, but only one data point doesn't say too much.


No, but it sure doesn't instil confidence.


----------



## DiaSin

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *cyph3rz*
> 
> Have you guys seen this card? Weird.


YEah, I think the phantoms have been around since the 600 series. I wish they would expand into the north american market, I would love to try one of those.


----------



## renji1337

So far so good


----------



## schoolofmonkey

Just did a little more tweaking, I can't get the core any higher without increasing the voltage, and that's something I've never done before..

http://s1294.photobucket.com/user/schoolofmonkey2/media/fs_zps984fb8d0.jpeg.html


----------



## buttface420

quick question, which would be better for adobe premier pro video editing? the gtx 970 or a gtx 780? premier pro uses cuda cores up and and the 780 has more. i know the 970 test better for gaming but what about video editing/rendering?


----------



## rv8000

Has anyone tested or taken the time to thoroughly compare the Gigabyte and MSI cards, im curious as to why the Gigabyte cards are scoring 200-300 points higher in Firestrike (and extreme) on average.


----------



## KenjiS

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *rv8000*
> 
> Has anyone tested or taken the time to thoroughly compare the Gigabyte and MSI cards, im curious as to why the Gigabyte cards are scoring 200-300 points higher in Firestrike (and extreme) on average.


Check the clocks perhaps?

Theres a few reviews of it yes. in general both are VERY close and I'd wager they're scoring higher in Firestrike due to a higher clock or something


----------



## master0068

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *GoldenTiger*
> 
> GTX 970's have a lower TDP and draw far less than a 770 does. Additionally and also importantly, a reading with a UPS or kill-a-watt is simply the power from the wall, not how much is actually used by the system. The AC-DC conversion typically happens at around 75-80% efficiency, and the DC output is what a PSU is rated for. So you can take off 20% off that reading right off the bat handily and those aren't exactly the most accurate devices in existence in the first place
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> . *So in actuality your system with two much-higher draw GTX 770's is, at worst case, taking under 480 watts from the power supply.*
> 
> The other thing, as mentioned before, is GTX 970/GM204 is much more power efficient than GK104. *The GTX 970 has a TDP of just 148w, while the GTX 770 has a TDP rating of 230 watts. This means the consumption would be even lower for the system.*
> 
> (Source: http://www.tomshardware.com/reviews/geforce-gtx-770-gk104-review,3519.html)
> 
> Long story short, 650 watts is *WELL MORE THAN ENOUGH* for a GTX 970 oc'd setup with no worries at all. It isn't going to come even close to the 90% load mark on a PSU let alone 80%
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> .
> *It is a complete non-issue. At all. Whatsoever. A single OC'd 970 rig will pull about 250-280w from the wall installed in a quad-core i5 or i7 system, or around 225w internally out of a 650 watt power supply's rating. Add a second oc'd 970 and you might at most reach about 400-420w internally, which is still just ~61.5% of its rated load.* Please don't spread misinformation.... there is no risk of "frying components" or other statements such as those. While I agree a bigger PSU is not a big expense, if someone already owns a 650w supply there is *ZERO* need for them to replace it for an oc'd-to-the-wall GTX 970 SLI system.
> 
> If you don't know the answer to something, it's really best not to say one (EDIT: or at least without framing it as an opinion/guess)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> . _I'm sure you mean well, but considering how easily wrong information gets spread around on these kinds of forums.... it does more harm than good overall to speculate and then word it as "fact"._


You're a troll. I posted a link to an overclocked system pulling 380 watts with a single 970.

And it's for the guy asking the question not because I careabout anything you're saying.

Most of the reviews showing system power consumption in the 310w range are showing a stock or stock oc card with a bare bones system. A single SSD, CPU and GPU, and RAM.


----------



## ZeusHavok

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *KenjiS*
> 
> Check the clocks perhaps?
> 
> Theres a few reviews of it yes. in general both are VERY close and I'd wager they're scoring higher in Firestrike due to a higher clock or something


Probably due to voltage scaling. I've seen people who's cards don't do over 1.2v where both of mine go up to 1.26v @ 110% power


----------



## master0068

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *schoolofmonkey*
> 
> Just did a little more tweaking, I can't get the core any higher without increasing the voltage, and that's something I've never done before..
> 
> http://s1294.photobucket.com/user/schoolofmonkey2/media/fs_zps984fb8d0.jpeg.html


Don't be afraid of the first time. They only allow a minimal increase in voltage on the cards currently in production and it's well within the operating specs. But sometimes it won't give you much more headroom, so if you're happy with what you have, just stay as is.


----------



## Clukos

Any word about this? Seems that Gigabyte has a way better cooling solution than MSI according to thermal images from Guru3d

The Msi one:




The Gigabyte G1:


----------



## rv8000

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Clukos*
> 
> Any word about this? Seems that Gigabyte has a way better cooling solution than MSI according to thermal images from Guru3d
> 
> The Msi one:
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The Gigabyte G1:
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


We'll thats a given, the majority of the heat is from the VRM section on MSI card. Gigabyte integrated the VRM heatsink into the entire cooler for better dissipation, while the MSI card has a small secondary heatsink sitting underneath the twin frozr cooler.



Apart from clock differences, the cards seem to be scoring differently clock for clock. The gigabyte card also has higher max power limit on the stock bios, 112% as opposed to 110% (MSI). I imagine the heat in the vrm section could be effecting stability and max oc for the MSI card. I also wonder if there could be some bios improvements from MSI, and not just changing power limit/voltages/boost bins.

** I wonder what lead to the reversed design of the VRM sections on these pcbs, the fan bracket on the Kraken will be useless now. Only hope for good vrm cooling on these cards are going to be full blocks or wonky mods unless they release newer aio mounts. Sort of regretting my decision. Don't get me wrong the MSI cards are fantastic, but I like to play benchmarks







, and the Gigabyte cards seem to be the winner. I wish I had seen pictures for the G1 cooler removed before I went for the MSI card.


----------



## InfoWarrior

Is it me or are the coolers on the MSI cards rather thin? From a glance it appears that it only takes up 1.5 slots rather than 2...


----------



## schoolofmonkey

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *master0068*
> 
> Don't be afraid of the first time. They only allow a minimal increase in voltage on the cards currently in production and it's well within the operating specs. But sometimes it won't give you much more headroom, so if you're happy with what you have, just stay as is.


Yeah you can only do + 87Mv on the core.

This is what Guru3d topped out at on their overclock.

Temp Target 80 Degrees C
CPU clock +150 MHz
Power limiter 112%
Mem clock +500 MHz
Volatge + 87Mv
FAN RPM default

Personally I wouldn't leave that as a 24/7 overclock, it'd be more for benching...

Update:

I've maxed out the card, it will not do any higher, hope the info helps people:


----------



## Pandora's Box

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *InfoWarrior*
> 
> Is it me or are the coolers on the MSI cards rather thin? From a glance it appears that it only takes up 1.5 slots rather than 2...


Designed that way for SLI compatibility.


----------



## ZeusHavok

Maybe a stupid question but do we have confirmation that the 980 water blocks will fit the 970s? I know they are made from the same core but are the cards the same?


----------



## schoolofmonkey

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ZeusHavok*
> 
> Maybe a stupid question but do we have confirmation that the 980 water blocks will fit the 970s? I know they are made from the same core but are the cards the same?


No, the GTX970 has a completely different card layout.


----------



## nvoir45

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *schoolofmonkey*
> 
> Yeah you can only do + 87Mv on the core.
> 
> This is what Guru3d topped out at on their overclock.
> 
> Temp Target 80 Degrees C
> CPU clock +150 MHz
> Power limiter 112%
> Mem clock +500 MHz
> Volatge + 87Mv
> FAN RPM default
> 
> Personally I wouldn't leave that as a 24/7 overclock, it'd be more for benching...
> 
> Update:
> 
> I've maxed out the card, it will not do any higher, hope the info helps people:


Just to ask a question because I'm pretty new to OCing GPU's.

What would be an acceptable OC for a 24/7 OC? Or is it only just better to OC when you're about to play a game and then turn it off after?


----------



## KenjiS

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *nvoir45*
> 
> Just to ask a question because I'm pretty new to OCing GPU's.
> 
> What would be an acceptable OC for a 24/7 OC? Or is it only just better to OC when you're about to play a game and then turn it off after?


In general with modern GPUs the way they'll work is dynamically scale power based on need

IE, you can OC your core to say, 1300mhz, If within the limits of heat and such, the card can then "boost" itself up even more to say, 1500 or 1600 mhz

Then you exit the game to browse some OCN, Well then the card could kick down to like, 200mhz or basically "idle", reducing power and everything with it.

Quite a nice little thing actually


----------



## master0068

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *schoolofmonkey*
> 
> Yeah you can only do + 87Mv on the core.
> 
> This is what Guru3d topped out at on their overclock.
> 
> Temp Target 80 Degrees C
> CPU clock +150 MHz
> Power limiter 112%
> Mem clock +500 MHz
> Volatge + 87Mv
> FAN RPM default
> 
> Personally I wouldn't leave that as a 24/7 overclock, it'd be more for benching...
> 
> Update:
> 
> I've maxed out the card, it will not do any higher, hope the info helps people:


You know, 80 degrees is still pretty low. Don't think of the stock clock temps, this wave was intentionally underpowered to make a statement and hurt AMD's credibility. It wasn't long ago most of us would have been happy to have a 80 degree GPU.


----------



## revro

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *abombthecoder*
> 
> Will 970 be enough for nvidia surround with 3 1080p monitors? I need to always be at or above 60 fps. I'm not sure how nvidia surround works, is it faster then a 5760x1080 monitor, or is it just like running out at that resolution, i.e. it turns your 3x monitors into a 5760x1080 monitor? If that's the case, I I think I might need to 2x 970s or 1x 980.


rule of thumb was a single 7970 per 1 1080, and since a 780=970 and is about 40% above 7970 you could say 2 970 are enough for 3 1080


----------



## schoolofmonkey

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *nvoir45*
> 
> Just to ask a question because I'm pretty new to OCing GPU's.
> 
> What would be an acceptable OC for a 24/7 OC? Or is it only just better to OC when you're about to play a game and then turn it off after?


What @KenjiS said.

This is my first time overclocking my card to the brink.
I'm running mine at +100Mhz core and +200 memory, I'm sure I could set it higher, but there's really no point for 3/5 fps in "real world" gaming.
The Samsung memory on these cards is actually rated to run at 8000Mhz, but is set to run at 7000Mhz stock.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *master0068*
> 
> You know, 80 degrees is still pretty low.


And yet this card doesn't go over 66c with that overclock in a 26c ambient room, impressive no?


----------



## master0068

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *schoolofmonkey*
> 
> What @KenjiS said.
> 
> This is my first time overclocking my card to the brink.
> I'm running mine at +100Mhz core and +200 memory, I'm sure I could set it higher, but there's really no point for 3/5 fps in "real world" gaming.
> The Samsung memory on these cards is actually rated to run at 8000Mhz, but is set to run at 7000Mhz stock.
> And yet this card doesn't go over 66c with that overclock in a 26c ambient room, impressive no?


Yeah, you really can't complain if it's going to run cooler.









About your last comment, are you sure about that Samsung memory? I don't know the actual model to be able to look it up for speed rating but I've seen reviews say it's rated at 8GHz as well as others say 7GHz.

If it's 8GHz then it's piece of mind that you can most likely hit 7.7 on any card assuming the power delivery system holds up.


----------



## ZeusHavok

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *master0068*
> 
> Yeah, you really can't complain if it's going to run cooler.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> About your last comment, are you sure about that Samsung memory? I don't know the actual model to be able to look it up for speed rating but I've seen reviews say it's rated at 8GHz as well as others say 7GHz.
> 
> If it's 8GHz then it's piece of mind that you can most likely hit 7.7 on any card assuming the power delivery system holds up.


Just attempted to run mine at 8000MHz with stock settings and instantly got artifacts so I'm not sure about that.

However it runs fine at 7600MHz so far, not attempted any higher & probably won't until I get blocks for my cards.


----------



## Arizonian

Well after a serious day of camping Newegg I saw the EVGA cards finally all go out of stock but never did see the Gaming or G1 card become available again like yesterday.

I have been literally rolling over in my sleep, refreshing my iPhone, just to see if something becomes available.









Congrats to all the new 970 owners, thanks for posting and sharing your scores, temps and opinions. It's been helpful.


----------



## master0068

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ZeusHavok*
> 
> Just attempted to run mine at 8000MHz with stock settings and instantly got artifacts so I'm not sure about that.
> 
> However it runs fine at 7600MHz so far, not attempted any higher & probably won't until I get blocks for my cards.


Yeah but memory clock isn't only dependent on its rating. The actual GPU and hardware may not be stable with the memory pushing along at that speed.

I find it odd that all of the GTX 970/980 run at stock memory speed. Especially given their low bus rate and bandwidth. Perhaps a voluntary move to further separate it from the upcoming GK210 part.


----------



## Weelkoo

i5-2500K can deliver scores higher that 11k in FS











http://www.3dmark.com/3dm/4147554?


----------



## schoolofmonkey

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Weelkoo*
> 
> i5-2500K can deliver scores higher that 11k in FS
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> http://www.3dmark.com/3dm/4147554?


Just scored 11451 in Firestrike.
Will post a pick if you want, but I've flooded the thread with so many..lol


----------



## Razzaa

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *master0068*
> 
> Yeah, you really can't complain if it's going to run cooler.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> About your last comment, are you sure about that Samsung memory? I don't know the actual model to be able to look it up for speed rating but I've seen reviews say it's rated at 8GHz as well as others say 7GHz.
> 
> If it's 8GHz then it's piece of mind that you can most likely hit 7.7 on any card assuming the power delivery system holds up.


I have been benching mine consistently @ 8000 for a week now with 0 artifacts. Have been as high as 8200 with no issues.


----------



## Razzaa

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *schoolofmonkey*
> 
> Just scored 11451 in Firestrike.
> Will post a pick if you want, but I've flooded the thread with so many..lol


This is my best so far.



http://www.3dmark.com/fs/2843055


----------



## schoolofmonkey

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Razzaa*
> 
> This is my best so far.
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> http://www.3dmark.com/fs/2843055


Yeah you beat me, card has "hit the wall"
Any higher and it crashes on the second test.
My CPU isn't overclocked at all either.

http://s1294.photobucket.com/user/schoolofmonkey2/media/pushingfs_zps9241aaae.jpeg.html


----------



## Razzaa

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *schoolofmonkey*
> 
> Yeah you beat me, card has "hit the wall"
> Any higher and it crashes on the second test.
> My CPU isn't overclocked at all either.
> 
> http://s1294.photobucket.com/user/schoolofmonkey2/media/pushingfs_zps9241aaae.jpeg.html


I was so amazed this card broke into the 14k graphics score. That easily beats a reference 980........


----------



## MoBeeJ

Question regarding DSR, the monitor has to be 1080p to use it? Ii have 3 x 1680x1050, can DSR be used to increase surround resolution to 5760x1200 and down sample it to 5040x1050?


----------



## KenjiS

Great. Now talking in another thread has made me doubt ordering a 970


----------



## sherpa25

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *KenjiS*
> 
> Great. Now talking in another thread has made me doubt ordering a 970


What thread?







Might stop me from getting mine tomorrow.


----------



## KenjiS

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *sherpa25*
> 
> What thread?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Might stop me from getting mine tomorrow.


Just the one where its essentially turned into me vs 2 other guys over how much VRAM is necessary with them arguing that every example i picked is a "bad game" and thus invalidates any and all of my evidence...


----------



## naved777

So what is the best 970
Gigabyte G1,MSI Gaming.Asus StriX or EVGA ACX 1.0 ?


----------



## Clukos

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *naved777*
> 
> So what is the best 970
> Gigabyte G1,MSI Gaming.Asus StriX or EVGA ACX 1.0 ?


From what I've read the G1 has the better heat dissipation and a backplate. MSI and Strix might be a tie with looks favoring the Msi card. The EVGA one is pretty bad.


----------



## JoeGuy

Was playing The Walking Dead: S2 with DSR down from 5K to 1440p.

It looks bloody great and the MSI 970 holds it boost clock with ease.


----------



## sherpa25

Anyone with the MSI 970 encounter the fan issue where the 2nd fan (below the power connectors) stay spinning at full even after load (i.e. ending a game)? Just saw it in the msi forum and they're requesting posting S/N and bios version, for MSI to check on Monday.


----------



## Accursed Entity

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *JoeGuy*
> 
> Was playing The Walking Dead: S2 with DSR down from 5K to 1440p.
> 
> It looks bloody great and the MSI 970 holds it boost clock with ease.


How well does a single 970 holds other games at 1440p?


----------



## ZeusHavok

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Accursed Entity*
> 
> How well does a single 970 holds other games at 1440p?


Very well. Even super intensive games like PCARS and Crysis 3 can be maxed (minus some AA) @ 1440p


----------



## JoeGuy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Accursed Entity*
> 
> How well does a single 970 holds other games at 1440p?


Great, I tried TR, Hitman, Metro LL, Batman, SD's, Just Cause 2 & Dark Souls 2. I couldn't get it to dip below 60 as long as the AA solution was sensible.

I even downsampled Dark Souls 1 from 4K with 3x SMAA & DSfix max settings like SSAO & Dof with a locked 60fps. But 4x SMAA dipped it down to 50fps.


----------



## class101

I'm jealous
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *JoeGuy*
> 
> Great, I tried TR, Hitman, Metro LL, Batman, SD's, Just Cause 2 & Dark Souls 2. I couldn't get it to dip below 60 as long as the AA solution was sensible.
> 
> I even downsampled Dark Souls 1 from 4K with 3x SMAA & DSfix max settings like SSAO & Dof with a locked 60fps. But 4x SMAA dipped it down to 50fps.


Btw think to build your rig in rigbuilder I would have appreciated to know what card model do you have, I guess it is a MSI ?


----------



## Netherwind

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *GoldenTiger*
> 
> Or you're hitting the power limiter, which, as Brent (HardOCP GPU reviewer) mentions here, is pretty easy to do on these cards and after running a game or bench for a few minutes will usually kick in at otherwise good clocks:
> 
> http://hardforum.com/showpost.php?p=1041125118&postcount=131


So what you mean is that we need a BIOS that unlocks 200% PT?


----------



## renji1337

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Netherwind*
> 
> So what you mean is that we need a BIOS that unlocks 200% PT?


that would be heaven for these cards lol


----------



## JoeGuy

Yeah I have the MSI vers. But I hear the Gigabyte overclocks like a trooper as well.

I do like the look and compact size of the MSI though and the fans turn off under 62c completely.

The fact it's shallow in size and has silent fans when not under heavy load while being very cool makes it ideal for SLI in the future I think.


----------



## renji1337

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *JoeGuy*
> 
> Yeah I have the MSI vers. But I hear the Gigabyte overclocks like a trooper as well.
> 
> I do like the look and compact size of the MSI though and the fans turn off under 62c completely.
> 
> The fact it's shallow in size and has silent fans when not under heavy load while being very cool makes it ideal for SLI in the future I think.


Keep in mind I have a high airflow case with a modded side panel fan on the acrylic. But during BF4 as an example the top card maxes out at 60c and the bottom 45-50c. it's super cool.


----------



## kkit0410

hmm.. I am using Gigabyte 970.

I got it on 1st day and OCed +135mhz and +300mhz on memory 110% power limit.. It was okay until today.

I am getting DX error suddenly.

Any idea?


----------



## escalibur

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kkit0410*
> 
> hmm.. I am using Gigabyte 970.
> 
> I got it on 1st day and OCed +135mhz and +300mhz on memory 110% power limit.. It was okay until today.
> 
> I am getting DX error suddenly.
> 
> Any idea?


Lower the clocks or put more juice to the card.


----------



## Kyal

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *sherpa25*
> 
> Anyone with the MSI 970 encounter the fan issue where the 2nd fan (below the power connectors) stay spinning at full even after load (i.e. ending a game)? Just saw it in the msi forum and they're requesting posting S/N and bios version, for MSI to check on Monday.


I had this yesterday, was confused so I just gave the 2nd fan a little spin and it started spinning up and then they both went idle. Haven't had the issue since afaik(summer here so I edited the fan curve.)


----------



## Clockster

Well the MSI cards are off the table for me now, Although it is an amazing GPU, I never realized it didn't have a backplate, yet it costs exactly the same as the Gigabyte G1 Gaming and the Asus Strix both of which are fantastic cards.

Meh Choices







lol

Tempted to go for the G1 gaming, brutal out of box performance + Backplate...Vs Black and Red Asus (Suits my rig perfectly)...ugh lol


----------



## GamingWiidesire

Interesting differences in the Firestrike Scores. I got a Gigabyte GTX 970 @ 1542 MHz Boost and 1973 MHz Memory Clock and I get 13419 Graphics Score in Firestrike, yet another user (MSI) with the same Boostclock and slightly higher Memoryclock with 2000 MHz gets ~13700 points. I don't think that 27 MHz MC make a 300 point difference.


----------



## incog

I'd go G1 over the Strix. I'm sure you can disassemble the G1 and do your own paint job on it if you really want them colors. G1 looks good either way though.


----------



## hamzta09

Stock clocks (1316 boost) on both cards.

This good or bad or average?
30fps minimum sounds poor though lol.

Not sure why Unigine always fails to read GPU core mhz.


----------



## fleetfeather

EVGA's FTW 970 is weaksause 4+2 phase. Pass.









Strix block pls.


----------



## incog

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *renji1337*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *JoeGuy*
> 
> Yeah I have the MSI vers. But I hear the Gigabyte overclocks like a trooper as well.
> 
> I do like the look and compact size of the MSI though and the fans turn off under 62c completely.
> 
> The fact it's shallow in size and has silent fans when not under heavy load while being very cool makes it ideal for SLI in the future I think.
> 
> 
> 
> Keep in mind I have a high airflow case with a modded side panel fan on the acrylic. But during BF4 as an example the top card maxes out at 60c and the bottom 45-50c. it's super cool.
Click to expand...

Could you maybe snap a few shots (or link to them if they already exist) of your side panel configuration? ^^


----------



## hamzta09

Question anyone here running a Soundcard? I.e. creative or asus and encounter static noise when *both* GPUs are running?

Very low vol, not something youll notice if you got sound coming through. But if you're running valley for instance and you mute the valley sound, do you hear any static noise?

I do.


----------



## master0068

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Razzaa*
> 
> I have been benching mine consistently @ 8000 for a week now with 0 artifacts. Have been as high as 8200 with no issues.


Great to hear. It"s looking like 7.7GHz on memory is pretty much the minimum you'll hit unless you're really unlucky.


----------



## doza

what is gain in overclocking memory on today's gpus? 1-2 fps max? or is it more?


----------



## semitope

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Arizonian*
> 
> Well after a serious day of camping Newegg I saw the EVGA cards finally all go out of stock but never did see the Gaming or G1 card become available again like yesterday.
> 
> *I have been literally rolling over in my sleep, refreshing my iPhone, just to see if something becomes available.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *
> 
> Congrats to all the new 970 owners, thanks for posting and sharing your scores, temps and opinions. It's been helpful.


last night I dreamt that the Asus strix was going for $312 and came with a couple hot asian girls. sighs

I saw the msi on for a bit while others were out of stock.


----------



## master0068

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *KenjiS*
> 
> Just the one where its essentially turned into me vs 2 other guys over how much VRAM is necessary with them arguing that every example i picked is a "bad game" and thus invalidates any and all of my evidence...


Why does that matter though? There's been very few examples of needing more than 2GB (Watch Dogs being one of them), but regardless, it means that 4GB will in fact be beneficial with a LOT of titles released going forward.

But, I'm still curious about what other choice you'd have at that price range? It's not like there's a cheaper 2GB version of the GTX 970.









Get it!


----------



## master0068

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *doza*
> 
> what is gain in overclocking memory on today's gpus? 1-2 fps max? or is it more?


That's a question that can't be answered with a static metric.

There are a LOT of factors at play here, the type of activity/game, if bandwidth is a limiting factor, resolution, graphic options etc.

And again, how much are you overclocking memory? Going from 7000MHz to 8000MHz will yield a good performance increase on these cards, probably an average of 5%, combine that with 10% from core, and you've got nearly GTX 980 performance.

I've seen benchmarks where overclocking the memory doubled the bench scores, but that proves 1 thing, that being on the cusp of not having enough bandwidth can cripple your framerates, and the 256bit bus isn't ideal for extreme settings.

I'm running a 4K, so I'm prioritizing overclocking the memory when I get my GTX 970.

Hope that helps.


----------



## InfoWarrior

Took my EVGA 970's back to microcenter. I couldnt handle the coil wine or the fact that I needed to run 75%+ fan profile to keep the cards running at stock clocks. Gonna switch to the MSI cards or go 980 instead once they get restocked.


----------



## master0068

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *semitope*
> 
> last night I dreamt that the Asus strix was going for $312 and came with a couple hot asian girls. sighs
> 
> I saw the msi on for a bit while others were out of stock.


Haha... You know you're spending too much time thinking about a GTX970 when.


----------



## incog

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *InfoWarrior*
> 
> Took my EVGA 970's back to microcenter. I couldnt handle the coil wine or the fact that I needed to run 75%+ fan profile to keep the cards running at stock clocks. Gonna switch to the MSI cards or go 980 instead once they get restocked.


The EVGA coolers are flawed, that's why you had to run those kinds of fan speeds.

http://www.eteknix.com/evga-respond-possible-design-flaw-gtx-970-acx/


----------



## TopicClocker

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *KenjiS*
> 
> Just the one where its essentially turned into me vs 2 other guys over how much VRAM is necessary with them arguing that every example i picked is a "bad game" and thus invalidates any and all of my evidence...


Well, if Shadow of Mordor really does need 6GB for Ultra I'm gonna wait for the 6-8GB models.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *fleetfeather*
> 
> EVGA's FTW 970 is weaksause 4+2 phase. Pass.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Strix block pls.


So disapointed in the EVGA model, I was going to go with them this time around.


----------



## master0068

Well, if Shadow of Mordor really does need 6GB for Ultra I'm gonna wait for the 6-8GB models.

There are already a few reviews out, so benchmarks shouldn't be far behind, I'm REALLY curious to see how this performs on the following cards at both High and Ultra texture settings.

780ti - 3GB
780ti - 6GB
GTX 970 - 4GB
GTX 980 - 4GB

You have to consider in some instances,the ultra settings for textures don't offer much (if any) improvement over the "High" settings, and usually just eliminate texture compression. Now that obviously isn't always the case, and honestly, in pretty much any new game that promises "revolutionary" graphics, the first thing I usually complain about are random blotchy textures, and lower than I'd like Texture Resolution.


----------



## master0068

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *master0068*
> 
> Well, if Shadow of Mordor really does need 6GB for Ultra I'm gonna wait for the 6-8GB models.
> 
> There are already a few reviews out, so benchmarks shouldn't be far behind, I'm REALLY curious to see how this performs on the following cards at both High and Ultra texture settings.
> 
> 780ti - 3GB
> 780ti - 6GB
> GTX 970 - 4GB
> GTX 980 - 4GB
> 
> You have to consider in some instances,the ultra settings for textures don't offer much (if any) improvement over the "High" settings, and usually just eliminate texture compression. Now that obviously isn't always the case, and honestly, in pretty much any new game that promises "revolutionary" graphics, the first thing I usually complain about are random blotchy textures, and lower than I'd like Texture Resolution.


They'd also kind of be doing something completely ridiculous... since there aren't really any 6GB+ cards, except the custom 780 cards and the custom R9 290s. SLI/Double GPU cards don't make use of the full amount of memory so those aren't valid examples.


----------



## KingCry

Zotac GTX 970 FS Extreme with a Stock FX 8120


----------



## turbobooster

did myself also a nice birthday present

msi gtx gaming +180 core, and +500 memory

http://s1279.photobucket.com/user/Wilco_V_Gerwen/media/3d11maxoverclock_zps86f09709.png.html


----------



## Crazy Chuckster

This is my SLI 970 G1's +125 core, +500 mem, stock volts

http://www.3dmark.com/3dm/4185861



http://imgur.com/JvBaJQc


----------



## escalibur

Couldn't resist and I've ordered GALAX (about 350€) mostly out of curiosity because card's cooling seems to be quite solid:


----------



## OkanG

I have to stop looking at this thread until I get the money to order my new rig


----------



## rv8000

Anyone know why the 970's have 4 memory ic's on the front of the pcb and 4 on the back? The design decision confuses me, as you lose out on cooling for the memory on certain cards, could definitely help with some of the higher memory oc's for slightly increased stability with lower temps.


----------



## machinehead

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *renji1337*
> 
> Keep in mind I have a high airflow case with a modded side panel fan on the acrylic. But during BF4 as an example the top card maxes out at 60c and the bottom 45-50c. it's super cool.


That's pretty good temps. I run my fans in my antec 900 on low and max around 70 (single)


----------



## subyman

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Clockster*
> 
> Well the MSI cards are off the table for me now, Although it is an amazing GPU, I never realized it didn't have a backplate, yet it costs exactly the same as the Gigabyte G1 Gaming and the Asus Strix both of which are fantastic cards.
> 
> Meh Choices
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> lol
> 
> Tempted to go for the G1 gaming, brutal out of box performance + Backplate...Vs Black and Red Asus (Suits my rig perfectly)...ugh lol


I think the Gigabyte is $10-20 more in US. Gigabyte seems like the hardest one to get a hold of. The backplate and upgraded IO panel are worth the money, but I went with the MSI due to the best PCB and am crossing my fingers we get water blocks.


----------



## rv8000

Does anyone have a STRIX card in hand yet?

I'm looking to do a clock-clock comparison in FS and FSE between the Gigabyte, MSI, and ASUS 970's. PM me if you'd like to help, I need someone with a STRIX and Gigabyte card; results will be an average of 5 runs at the same clocks (highest attainable for the lowest card and set to match).


----------



## cyph3rz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *escalibur*
> 
> Couldn't resist and I've ordered GALAX (about 350€) mostly out of curiosity because card's cooling seems to be quite solid:


It looks nice but they should have designed the back plate like the fan shroud or something similar with the same color and with a black pcb board. I don't get these companies sometimes.


----------



## doza

can someone confirm this, that 6 pin power cable that goes into 6 pin wga power on z77 Mpower, can ur computer boot at all if Gtx970 connected?

i had 2 different gpus before strix970 and it worket with that 6 pin cable inserted,but with strix computer wont boot when that 6 pin cable is inserted?

i know that 6pin is not needed, gpu has plenty of power from that 8pin(strix)+75w pcie,just wanted to try that 6 pin to see if if it could help squeeze some of mhz from that card?


----------



## dartuil

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *rv8000*
> 
> Does anyone have a STRIX card in hand yet?
> 
> I'm looking to do a clock-clock comparison in FS and FSE between the Gigabyte, MSI, and ASUS 970's. PM me if you'd like to help, I need someone with a STRIX and Gigabyte card; results will be an average of 5 runs at the same clocks (highest attainable for the lowest card and set to match).


My strix is prepared You'll help my with oc i'll help you with results


----------



## Netherwind

1430/8000 - 3DMark failed
1480/7000 - 3DMark failed

Not looking good


----------



## Razzaa

Anyone done any rendering with these cards? How was it?


----------



## master0068

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *rv8000*
> 
> Does anyone have a STRIX card in hand yet?
> 
> I'm looking to do a clock-clock comparison in FS and FSE between the Gigabyte, MSI, and ASUS 970's. PM me if you'd like to help, I need someone with a STRIX and Gigabyte card; results will be an average of 5 runs at the same clocks (highest attainable for the lowest card and set to match).


I'd imagine this is HIGHLY subjective to the system you have, and the individual card (not by manufacturer only).

If "clock by clock" performance differs, it's because the different cards are boosting differently. For example if you have 3 individuals with 3 of the same vendor's cards (i.e. 3 Asus Strix), you'll likely get different "clock for clock" performance, as they won't all boost the same. This will be attributed to the individual cards performance, power requirements, efficiency etc. as well as the ambient temps (room temp, case temp, case cooling efficiency).

I kind of don't like the way the cards boost, because you can find yourself a nice stable 1400MHz core, that boosts to 1553Mhz or whatnot, and then you find that in 80% of games it won't boost past 1450MHz for example. So even if you have a higher base overclock than the next guy, your card may be running lower in some, or most instances.


----------



## master0068

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Netherwind*
> 
> 1430/8000 - 3DMark failed
> 1480/7000 - 3DMark failed
> 
> Not looking good


Try 1400 / 7600
Then 1430 / 7600
Then 1430 / 7700

Did you boost max TDP to 115% and give it +87mv ?


----------



## rv8000

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *master0068*
> 
> I'd imagine this is HIGHLY subjective to the system you have, and the individual card (not by manufacturer only).
> 
> If "clock by clock" performance differs, it's because the different cards are boosting differently. For example if you have 3 individuals with 3 of the same vendor's cards (i.e. 3 Asus Strix), you'll likely get different "clock for clock" performance, as they won't all boost the same. This will be attributed to the individual cards performance, power requirements, efficiency etc. as well as the ambient temps (room temp, case temp, case cooling efficiency).
> 
> I kind of don't like the way the cards boost, because you can find yourself a nice stable 1400MHz core, that boosts to 1553Mhz or whatnot, and then you find that in 80% of games it won't boost past 1450MHz for example. So even if you have a higher base overclock than the next guy, your card may be running lower in some, or most instances.


That's why you compare the gpu score only and do multiple runs for a pool you can average for each card. As well as normalize and match the boost clocks (or as close to as possible you can get if they have different boost bin settings).


----------



## dartuil

RV8000 we can compare we have similar rif only cpu change.


----------



## nSone

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Razzaa*
> 
> Anyone done any rendering with these cards? How was it?


well no one seems to be able to answer this question so far... it's been asked a few times in this and the other 970/980 threads but looks like it's a topic to be ignored for now. I'm really looking forward for some compute / rendering benches on this card so hope those will start to pop out in next few weeks or so... only viable review I've bumped on is the one from sweclockers http://www.sweclockers.com/recension/19332-nvidia-geforce-gtx-980-och-gtx-970/16#pagehead
so if any hints on this please point them out guys

[edit] I'm guessing driver support could be an issue too for now


----------



## master0068

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *rv8000*
> 
> That's why you compare the gpu score only. As well as normalize and match the boost clocks (or as close to as possible you can get if they have different boost bin settings).


Comparing the GPU score only is irrelevant to factoring boost clock difference..

Yeah and normalizing the boost clocks, will help, but that's my point here, tthere are rumors going around that "clock for clock", cards are performing differently. Some Motherboards can affect overall performance clock for clock, but this isn't what's happening on the GTX 970. I was simply expanding on the topic so he can understand that comparing clock for clock isn't something you should be relying on for comparing cards, as the boost is all over the place on these, and that's what's ultimately creating the gap between individual cards.


----------



## harney

+1 MSI 970 owner here


----------



## rv8000

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *master0068*
> 
> Comparing the GPU score only is irrelevant to factoring boost clock difference..
> 
> Yeah and normalizing the boost clocks, will help, but that's my point here, *tthere are rumors going around that "clock for clock", cards are performing differently*. Some Motherboards can affect overall performance clock for clock, but this isn't what's happening on the GTX 970. I was simply expanding on the topic so he can understand that comparing clock for clock isn't something you should be relying on for comparing cards, as the boost is all over the place on these, and that's what's ultimately creating the gap between individual cards.


Yes. I'm just curious about the bolded statement, this is my attempt to see if it is true or not. It's important to me as I enjoy benchmarking, so if one card is performing better than another at the same clock I will be grabbing one of those.

*It is more an approximation than exact obviously, but if there is a large difference it should be factored in to the decision on which card one would want to buy.


----------



## doza

when setting boost clock to 1451 actual boost clock is 1501? thats normal?


----------



## Netherwind

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *master0068*
> 
> Try 1400 / 7600
> Then 1430 / 7600
> Then 1430 / 7700
> 
> Did you boost max TDP to 115% and give it +87mv ?


I did boost TDP but can only do it to 110%, not tried voltage.
Anyway, both are going back to the shop since both coilwhine (one a bit more than the other).
I'm thinking about what to do now, go for Gigabytes or stick with MSI. I really loved that they were so utterly silent.


----------



## rv8000

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *doza*
> 
> 
> when setting boost clock to 1451 actual boost clock is 1501? thats normal?


Yes, as long as it's not hitting a power or temp limit the card will continue to boost to its highest boost bin for the base core oc.


----------



## master0068

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *rv8000*
> 
> Yes. I'm just curious about the bolded statement, this is my attempt to see if it is true or not. It's important to me as I enjoy benchmarking, so if one card is performing better than another at the same clock I will be grabbing one of those.


Honestly, if you think there are ACTUAL clock for clock differences (which I would HIGHLY doubt), the easiest, fastest way to do this, or how I'd do it, is to downclock both cards to like 800MHz, and run the same test (quickly have both parties observe the recorded Boost clock using Afterburner or the likes), they should all use the same boost logic (which is governed by the actual GPU) and reach the same boost.

I've read a lot of reviews, and there are a select few that recorded the actual highest boost achieved in about 10 different games/benchmarks and there's a VAST difference between the different games. It surprised me actually.

But in records to clock for clock, I'm going to recap, that I totally doubt there's a difference, this isn't like a Motherboard where chipsets, buses, can be different by manufacturers, this is a PCB defined by Nvidia, and all the vendors can really do is up the power delivery system.


----------



## master0068

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Netherwind*
> 
> I did boost TDP but can only do it to 110%, not tried voltage.
> Anyway, both are going back to the shop since both coilwhine (one a bit more than the other).
> I'm thinking about what to do now, go for Gigabytes or stick with MSI. I really loved that they were so utterly silent.


Which one do you have again?

You know, I've never seen this much nitpicking bout any other GPU release in the past. This was an easy GPU to cool, and to impress with, I'm really surprised the vendors got it so wrong (Especially EVGA.. big fail there, and pretty much the only ones I see in stock in the Canadian shops here).


----------



## rv8000

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *master0068*
> 
> Honestly, if you think there are ACTUAL clock for clock differences (which I would HIGHLY doubt), the easiest, fastest way to do this, or how I'd do it, is to downclock both cards to like 800MHz, and run the same test (quickly have both parties observe the recorded Boost clock using Afterburner or the likes), they should all use the same boost logic (which is governed by the actual GPU) and reach the same boost.
> 
> I've read a lot of reviews, and there are a select few that recorded the actual highest boost achieved in about 10 different games/benchmarks and there's a VAST difference between the different games. It surprised me actually.
> 
> But in records to clock for clock, I'm going to recap, that I totally doubt there's a difference, this isn't like a Motherboard where chipsets, buses, can be different by manufacturers, this is a PCB defined by Nvidia, and all the vendors can really do is up the power delivery system.


No, not true. If you looked at the thread on the Powercolor 290 PCS+ cards you would know that the bios can have a huge effect, I've experienced this personally and have had several different bios updates from powercolor each increasing the cards performance by relatively large amounts (3-5%). While it's not necessarily the case here, it is more than possible. There's also the fact that the Gigabyte card has a 250w (or 280w can't remember off the top of my head) TDP via the bios, so in actuality the max power limit of 112% is much higher than the MSI or ASUS card.


----------



## Arizonian

OMG - it happened again! Just a little bit ago, not sure how long they were up on Newegg. Been refreshing for two days now most of the day. Went to put two MSI Gaming cards but only one ends up in cart.









Need two at same time or it's a no go. So I don't have to pay for a year and give myself some breathing room.









Either Gaming or G1 will suit me fine.

Anyone with SLI play any Crysis 3 maxed out @1440? Got any FRAPS numbers?


----------



## master0068

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *rv8000*
> 
> No, not true. If you looked at the thread on the Powercolor 290 PCS+ cards you would know that the bios can have a huge effect, I've experienced this personally and have had several different bios updates from powercolor each increasing the cards performance by relatively large amounts (3-5%). While it's not necessarily the case here, it is more than possible. There's also the fact that the Gigabyte card has 250w (or 280w) TDP via the bios, so in actuality the max power limit of 112% is much higher than the MSI or ASUS card.


Yeah, but the R9 290 has its own boost system too... which again throttles intensely. Just upping the fan speed on the R9 290 brought performance up significantly, and I know BIOS updates were to change the fan curve, not actually directly improve clock for clock performance, but allowing the card to up-clock more frequently.

Again, TDP is going to affect max boost, which I'm not debating doesn't result in improved performance, I'm just not a believer that there will be an ACTUAL clock for clock performance difference between any of the cards.


----------



## harney

quote" Anyone with the MSI 970 encounter the fan issue where the 2nd fan (below the power connectors) stay spinning at full even after load (i.e. ending a game)? Just saw it in the msi forum and they're requesting posting S/N and bios version, for MSI to check on Monday.""

Yes its done it twice with my msi

where are the links re this

ta


----------



## doza

1501 core 7800 memory


in first test in firestrike im hitting tdp limit 2-3 times as it dips to 1489mhz for second than goes back to 1501, memory could go up but im allredy at limits of that samsung chips( 8000 rated) so score woud not go mutch higher


----------



## Netherwind

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *master0068*
> 
> Which one do you have again?
> 
> You know, I've never seen this much nitpicking bout any other GPU release in the past. This was an easy GPU to cool, and to impress with, I'm really surprised the vendors got it so wrong (Especially EVGA.. big fail there, and pretty much the only ones I see in stock in the Canadian shops here).


I got a pair of MSI GTX970 Gaming G4.

Now I added some voltage and on of the cards successfully completed one run at 1478/7600.
http://www.3dmark.com/3dm/4194606? (13083 Graphics Score)

Though I see in AB that the TDP of 110 is reached several times.


----------



## rv8000

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *master0068*
> 
> Yeah, but the R9 290 has its own boost system too... which again throttles intensely. Just upping the fan speed on the R9 290 brought performance up significantly, and I know BIOS updates were to change the fan curve, not actually directly improve clock for clock performance, but allowing the card to up-clock more frequently.
> 
> Again, TDP is going to affect max boost, which I'm not debating doesn't result in improved performance, I'm just not a believer that there will be an ACTUAL clock for clock performance difference between any of the cards.


The bios updates had nothing to do with increasing the fan speeds, nor was the 290 PCS+ throttling in the first place as it had the most effective cooling solution on any hawaii card. The bios updates were directly performance related, and each time I updated there was a clear increase that had nothing to do with throttling core clocks as they remained consistent on every bios and every overclock setting. Like I said, review that thread I linked in my previous post and you will realize that it is very possible for there to be a difference in performance clock for clock, even professional reviewers noticed this when reviewing the 290/290x PCS+ in comparison to other 290/290X cards.


----------



## master0068

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *rv8000*
> 
> The bios updates had nothing to do with increasing the fan speeds, nor was the 290 PCS+ throttling in the first place as it had the most effective cooling solution on any hawaii card. The bios updates were directly performance related, and each time I updated there was a clear increase that had nothing to do with throttling core clocks as they remained consistent on every bios and every overclock setting. Like I said, review that thread I linked in my previous post and you will realize that it is very possible for there to be a difference in performance clock for clock, even professional reviewers noticed this when reviewing the 290/290x PCS+ in comparison to other 290/290X cards.


Well that scenario sounds like a goof up, and was addressed with BIOS updates. The fact that they fixed it, proves that clock for clock, all cards should perform the same.

If one of these other GTX 970 cards currently have a bad BIOS, then I suppose you could also see a performance problem.


----------



## master0068

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Netherwind*
> 
> I got a pair of MSI GTX970 Gaming G4.
> 
> Now I added some voltage and on of the cards successfully completed one run at 1478/7600.
> http://www.3dmark.com/3dm/4194606? (13083 Graphics Score)
> 
> Though I see in AB that the TDP of 110 is reached several times.


That's not bad. You're not happy with that? I would be, you're not going to see a big performance increase going up another 50Mhz on core, unless you're not happy with noise, cooling and other stuff too, which seems to be the case.


----------



## shilka

master0068 would you please stop double posting please use the edit function multi quote instead.
Thank you.


----------



## rv8000

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *master0068*
> 
> Well that scenario sounds like a goof up, and was addressed with BIOS updates. *The fact that they fixed it, proves that clock for clock, all cards should perform the same.
> *
> If one of these other GTX 970 cards currently have a bad BIOS, then I suppose you could also see a performance problem.


And in turn this proves that it is possible, for one reason or another, that the bios could be causing decreased performance in comparison to another card. All of the cards should perform the same clock for clock, there is no argument there, it's just there *could* be an issue causing a performance decrease due to the bios.


----------



## Netherwind

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *master0068*
> 
> That's not bad. You're not happy with that? I would be, you're not going to see a big performance increase going up another 50Mhz on core, unless you're not happy with noise, cooling and other stuff too, which seems to be the case.


It's not bad at all but it's not as good as other several users







One of the cards is definitely pulling the other one back, re-installer the other card and applied the exact same settings in AB.
Anyway, I won't settle for the coil whine and they are definitely going back due to that (and not how they are OC:ing, that's just a bonus).

1466/7600/+25mV


----------



## master0068

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *rv8000*
> 
> And in turn this proves that it is possible, for one reason or another, that the bios could be causing decreased performance in comparison to another card. All of the cards should perform the same clock for clock, there is no argument there, it's just there *could* be an issue causing a performance decrease due to the bios.


Interesting, I just read up on the R9 290 PCS+ fix, and it was related to throttling, or "Self-Defense" happening too soon on the voltage reading. It was throttling due to Voltage.


----------



## rv8000

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *master0068*
> 
> I just read up on the R9 290 PCS+ fix, and it was related to throttling, or "Self-Defense" happening too soon on the voltage reading. It was throttling due to Voltage.


We're arguing the same thing, just in different ways. Whatever the reason, the bios was causing an issue, the end result being different performance at the same "observed" clocks.

My initial purpose stands, investigating if there was a difference at the same observed clocks between the three cards due to bios differences. If you interpreted this as the cards giving different performance "clock-for-clock" as an absolute, that was never my intention.


----------



## master0068

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *rv8000*
> 
> We're arguing the same thing, just in different ways. Whatever the reason, the bios was causing an issue, the end result being different performance at the same "observed" clocks.
> 
> My initial purpose stands, investigating if there was a difference at the same observed clocks between the three cards due to bios differences. If you interpreted this as the cards giving different performance "clock-for-clock" as an absolute, that was never my intention.


Not arguing, I wanted to educate myself on that whole fiasco, so I thought I'd share the specifics of the issue with the 290 PCS+ cards.


----------



## mcknigk

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *bce22*
> 
> So I did some benching with my little Zotac 970s in SLI on air in my giant 900D case
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Here are the highlights.
> 
> Definitely some OC Headroom on these little giants. Running a +225 Core (Topping out at 1452 but mostly hovering around 1420ish) and +225 Mem OC though I as the screenshots will show I am constantly hitting the Power Limit threshold and am throttling back a couple of bins because of it. Look forward to a custom bios to up power limit. I don't think I have too much more headroom with these cards on air as my top card is topping out at 76C and I really don't want to turn the fans any higher (87% at 76C).
> 
> All in all these aren't going to be winning any GTX970 Performance crowns but damn aren't they cute!!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Here are some HUGE Screenshots (I have a 3440x1440 LG Monitor) of my Firestrike and Heaven benches. I can add more data at request if people are interested.


Lookin' good! If you don't mind my asking, what do you think the viability is of running these Zotac 970's in SLI on a mATX mobo in an mATX case? Aka, cards in adjacent brackets, side-by-side. Wondering if the heat from one card will choke out the other

Like this:


----------



## jjsoviet

Forgot my validation


----------



## blah238

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Netherwind*
> 
> It's not bad at all but it's not as good as other several users
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> One of the cards is definitely pulling the other one back, re-installer the other card and applied the exact same settings in AB.
> Anyway, I won't settle for the coil whine and they are definitely going back due to that (and not how they are OC:ing, that's just a bonus).
> 
> 1466/7600/+25mV


I don't get how people with cards lower clocked than mine, with CPUs lower clocked than mine, are getting way higher scores!

The only difference is they are running Ivy Bridge or Haswell vs. my Sandy Bridge.

TIme to buy an X99? lol


----------



## dartuil

Those 970 are cool.


----------



## renji1337

Just broke 18k and 27k gpu score with my 970s


----------



## Germanian

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *blah238*
> 
> I don't get how people with cards lower clocked than mine, with CPUs lower clocked than mine, are getting way higher scores!
> 
> The only difference is they are running Ivy Bridge or Haswell vs. my Sandy Bridge.
> 
> TIme to buy an X99? lol


cause you are on pciexpress 2.0 that might give you a lil bit worse FPS. I wouldn't worry about it.


----------



## Accursed Entity

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *JoeGuy*
> 
> Great, I tried TR, Hitman, Metro LL, Batman, SD's, Just Cause 2 & Dark Souls 2. I couldn't get it to dip below 60 as long as the AA solution was sensible.
> 
> I even downsampled Dark Souls 1 from 4K with 3x SMAA & DSfix max settings like SSAO & Dof with a locked 60fps. But 4x SMAA dipped it down to 50fps.


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ZeusHavok*
> 
> Very well. Even super intensive games like PCARS and Crysis 3 can be maxed (minus some AA) @ 1440p


That's it, I'm going 1440p then, thanks a lot guys! Rep+


----------



## jjsoviet

Hard to get which 1440p monitor is good though


----------



## nandapanda

Played a bit of the witcher 2 and bioshock last night. Pretty stunned at how well the 970's perform tbh all at 60fps with ultra. Bioshock was quite a bit higher at 1440p


----------



## mAnBrEaTh

Made the switch from 2 EVGA SC ACX 1.0's to 2 MSI Gaming's and could not be happier! Downside to EVGA's would be lower default voltage. Could not adjust default voltage even with Precision X16 or any other tool. Lower overclocking headroom at least until custom bios. Slight coil wine and less efficient GPU cooler.

Validation link

http://www.techpowerup.com/gpuz/details.php?id=m4rbr


----------



## Edkiefer

what is your stock idle voltage ?

I get 0.850v , anyway you got higher TDP headroom with MSI 970 gaming than EVGA .
how much it OC is another story .


----------



## mAnBrEaTh

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Edkiefer*
> 
> what is your stock idle voltage ?
> 
> I get 0.850v , anyway you got higher TDP headroom with MSI 970 gaming than EVGA .
> how much it OC is another story .


Default idle voltage was the same for both brands. I've seen .8370v - 0.850v.


----------



## Frozenoblivion

Anyone test out the EVGA ACX 2.0 GTX 970 yet?


----------



## Azefore

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jjsoviet*
> 
> Hard to get which 1440p monitor is good though


If you don't mind the subjectively ugly enclosures then the Korean and related models (QNIX/Monoprice) are the ones to go for, otherwise Dell, ASUS, and Ben-Q offer the goods for a decent price tag


----------



## jjsoviet

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Azefore*
> 
> If you don't mind the subjectively ugly enclosures then the Korean and related models (QNIX/Monoprice) are the ones to go for, otherwise Dell, ASUS, and Ben-Q offer the goods for a decent price tag


Hmm yeah, I'm fine with the current Korean models in terms of design, bezel be damned. Difficult to assess which panel type I should go for, from IPS to PLS and AH-VA, and if the said monitors are good for both gaming (response time) and photo editing (color calibration, viewing angles).

Plus they're still a wee bit expensive, $300-400 is in the realm of another 970 lol


----------



## Accursed Entity

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Azefore*
> 
> If you don't mind the subjectively ugly enclosures then the Korean and related models (QNIX/Monoprice) are the ones to go for, otherwise Dell, ASUS, and Ben-Q offer the goods for a decent price tag


This is the one I'm looking forward to buy next week: BenQ GW2765HT

Unless the Asus PB278Q is better, I can't get no korean monitor where I live.


----------



## shilka

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Accursed Entity*
> 
> This is the one I'm looking forward to buy next week: BenQ GW2765HT
> 
> Unless the Asus PB278Q is better, I can't get no korean monitor where I live.


Asus PB278Q uses PWM so if you are sensitive against PWM flicker its not the monitor for you, note thats its very rare for anyone to be sensitive against PWM flicker but a few are.


----------



## schoolofmonkey

Well it looks like Gigabyte confuses us again...lol..

It seems they have 2 GTX970 models, the Gaming G1 and now the Windforce OC.

Gigabyte GeForce GTX 970 Windforce OC 4GB
The Gigabyte GeForce GTX 970 Windforce graphics card features a 1114MHz core clock with a 1253MHz boost clock, 4GB 256-bit GDDR5 memory, PCI-E 3.0, Open GL 4.4 support, DirectX 12 support, 2x DVI, HDMI and 3x DisplayPort. Backed by a 3 year Gigabyte warranty.

$499 au
http://www.pccasegear.com/index.php?main_page=product_info&cPath=193_1692&products_id=29219&zenid=e14796cdf2ec2e078b33370fd8f5b78e

Gigabyte GeForce GTX 970 G1 Gaming 4GB
The Gigabyte GeForce GTX 970 G1 Gaming edition graphics card features a 1178MHz core clock with a 1329MHz boost clock, 4GB 256-bit GDDR5 memory, PCI-E 3.0, 1644 CUDA cores, DirectX 12 support, OpenGL 4.4 support, 2x DVI, HDMI, DisplayPort and more. Backed by a 3 year Gigabyte warranty.

http://www.pccasegear.com/index.php?main_page=product_info&cPath=193_1692&products_id=29092&zenid=e14796cdf2ec2e078b33370fd8f5b78e

$519 au


----------



## Accursed Entity

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *shilka*
> 
> Asus PB278Q uses PWM so if you are sensitive against PWM flicker its not the monitor for you, note thats its very rare for anyone to be sensitive against PWM flicker but a few are.


Thanks, let's see what I'll do.

I'm gonna buy a single 970 and try it, if I feel like it I'll buy another one then.


----------



## shilka

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Accursed Entity*
> 
> Thanks, let's see what I'll do.
> 
> I'm gonna buy a single 970 and try it, if I feel like it I'll buy another one then.


As soo as i get my 2x Gigabyte cards i will be making a major review of them both 1x and 2x cards in 1080P and 1440P got 33 games installed so i wont be busy at all lol.
They better show up this week or i will be rather cross.


----------



## Accursed Entity

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *shilka*
> 
> As soo as i get my 2x Gigabyte cards i will be making a major review of them both 1x and 2x cards in 1080P and 1440P got 33 games installed so i wont be busy at all lol.
> They better show up this week or i will be rather cross.


Can't wait for that review, I expect a lot of pictures!


----------



## shilka

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Accursed Entity*
> 
> Can't wait for that review, I expect a lot of pictures!


I have asked for help in making some graphs as thats better and more profession looking, skyn3t is helping me out with some of it so special thanks to him, TopicClocker has also been very helpful so thanks to him as well.


----------



## GoldenTiger

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *JoeGuy*
> 
> Yeah I have the MSI vers. But I hear the Gigabyte overclocks like a trooper as well.
> 
> I do like the look and compact size of the MSI though and the fans turn off under 62c completely.
> 
> The fact it's shallow in size and has silent fans when not under heavy load while being very cool makes it ideal for SLI in the future I think.


You also can customize a fan curve including the passive feature and what temperature it should kick in at, in MSI Afterburner, plus set pretty low fan speeds as well (I have tested running them as low as 600rpm as well as passive, in curves







... these are very nice cards!).
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Netherwind*
> 
> So what you mean is that we need a BIOS that unlocks 200% PT?


What we need is an nvflash version able to write it, people have had the BIOS to do it since day 1







. (I know, I know, semantics!







)


----------



## three6

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Frozenoblivion*
> 
> Anyone test out the EVGA ACX 2.0 GTX 970 yet?


Mine arrives tomorrow or Tuesday I will let you know.


----------



## Frozenoblivion

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *three6*
> 
> Mine arrives tomorrow or Tuesday I will let you know.


Sweet, thanks man!


----------



## gib6717

I have a msi 970 on the way and I'm using a 1440p screen.. Reading all the sli setups has me thinking.. If I'm trying to max out the settings on say Crysis am I better with a 980 or sli 970?


----------



## Frozenoblivion

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *gib6717*
> 
> I have a msi 970 on the way and I'm using a 1440p screen.. Reading all the sli setups has me thinking.. If I'm trying to max out the settings on say Crysis am I better with a 980 or sli 970?


For fps, GTX 970 SLI, a bit more pricing, but a hell of a lot more performance.


----------



## Rickles

My top score is 2744 (when I got the mem to 8k), I don't think this score is too bad for my peon's evga sc acx

Also pretty sure that is right around the score of the 660TI SLI I had going for a bit...


----------



## class101

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *gib6717*
> 
> I have a msi 970 on the way and I'm using a 1440p screen.. Reading all the sli setups has me thinking.. If I'm trying to max out the settings on say Crysis am I better with a 980 or sli 970?


No bout the sli of 970 performs better

3dmark FireStrike of 970 SLIx2 (hit only valid results and select 2 gpu)
3dmark FireStrike of 980 x1 (hit only valid results and select 1 gpu)

+3k score / +20fps approx.


----------



## blah238

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Germanian*
> 
> cause you are on pciexpress 2.0 that might give you a lil bit worse FPS. I wouldn't worry about it.


Yeah I don't think that's it. Here is a result with the same CPU as me that beats the pants off mine: http://www.3dmark.com/compare/fs/2815243/fs/2843631

Only difference is the cards. Only thing I can assume is that EVGA's just have a much lower power limit on their BIOS.

Apparently I have the #1 2500K/EVGA 970 SLI score in the world though woohoo!









http://www.3dmark.com/search?_ga=1.255168654.789999964.1411871836#/?mode=advanced&url=/proxycon/ajax/search/cpugpu/fs/P/1199/982/500000?minScore=0&cpuName=Intel%20Core%20i5-2500K%20Processor&gpuName=NVIDIA%20GeForce%20GTX%20970


----------



## MaN227

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *schoolofmonkey*
> 
> Well it looks like Gigabyte confuses us again...lol..
> 
> It seems they have 2 GTX970 models, the Gaming G1 and now the Windforce OC.
> 
> Gigabyte GeForce GTX 970 Windforce OC 4GB
> $499 au
> Gigabyte GeForce GTX 970 G1 Gaming 4GB
> $519 au


they had both cards at launch as far as I know. and my "take" on the two is they are the exact same card, with one exception. the G1 has cherry picked cores, and thus the making of another sku with higher OC, the G1 GAMING.


----------



## Cakewalk_S

I wonder if asus binned the strix cards... Something leads me to say no though since the direct cuII has been replaced by the new "strix" name...


----------



## gib6717

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *class101*
> 
> No bout the sli of 970 performs better
> 
> 3dmark FireStrike of 970 SLIx2 (hit only valid results and select 2 gpu)
> 3dmark FireStrike of 980 x1 (hit only valid results and select 1 gpu)
> 
> +3k score / +20fps approx.


Looks good to me! Now I just have to learn how to overclock


----------



## GoldenTiger

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *hamzta09*
> 
> Question anyone here running a Soundcard? I.e. creative or asus and encounter static noise when *both* GPUs are running?
> 
> Very low vol, not something youll notice if you got sound coming through. But if you're running valley for instance and you mute the valley sound, do you hear any static noise?
> 
> I do.


That's RF intereference/feedback noise. A ground loop isolator will solve that permanently







, like this: http://www.amazon.com/gp/product/B001EAQTRI/ (that's the one I got years ago and has worked perfectly, it is around $11).


----------



## Menta




----------



## master0068

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Menta*


You NEED 7 more points. :|


----------



## Feladis

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Menta*


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *master0068*
> 
> You NEED 7 more points. :|


I think he needs 993 LESS points


----------



## schoolofmonkey

Oh now here's a tip.
Run 3dmark 11 after Friestrike, I found that an overclock will pass with Firestrike, but not with 3dmark 11.

My +160mhz overclock, crashed in 3dmark 11 Performance, I had to drop it back to +150mhz to have it pass.
So if you want to know 100% it's stable run 3dmark 11.

http://s1294.photobucket.com/user/schoolofmonkey2/media/IMG_zps491fdc84.jpeg.html


----------



## master0068

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Feladis*
> 
> I think he needs 993 LESS points


What kind of horrible discouraging person are you! Aim high, not low!


----------



## Feladis

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *master0068*
> 
> What kind of horrible discouraging person are you! Aim high, not low!


If I was a teacher grading homework I would round down, not up. Can't give people credit for stuff they didn't earn


----------



## locc

Got my Gigabyte last Friday. Upgraded from 7950 boost with 1100MHz core. Speed increase was about 60% from oc'd 7950 to oc'd GTX 970 in 3DM for reference.
So far clocks are set to 1500MHz with boost and +300MHz for memory. Artifacting starts after 1570MHz or so. Memory goes to +500 but then random 1 frame long flickering occurs every minute or so. Had to back down to +350 before it went complete away. With those 1500 boost / +300mem clocks 11146 on firestrike.


----------



## Menta

I ran several runs and this one was the most reliable, clocked a tad down 1400/7350. 55% Fan speed max 57°c

Strix.

Done with benching until a proper unlock volt bios comes out.


----------



## master0068

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Feladis*
> 
> If I was a teacher grading homework I would round down, not up. Can't give people credit for stuff they didn't earn


Haha, I know, but you have to encourage them to ACHIEVE those things, not tell them to lay off so they can score a rounded, lower number.









"I don't like your C+, can you possibly perform a little lower, so I can give you a C".


----------



## scotthulbs

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *class101*
> 
> No bout the sli of 970 performs better
> 
> 3dmark FireStrike of 970 SLIx2 (hit only valid results and select 2 gpu)
> 3dmark FireStrike of 980 x1 (hit only valid results and select 1 gpu)
> 
> +3k score / +20fps approx.


I wouldn't say that is a fair comparison since the top 980 is running @ nearly 2,000 Mhz base clock a more reasonable comparison would be http://www.3dmark.com/compare/fs/2842018/fs/2840396 These are results the average person could actually replicate.

So more like +9k gpu score / +35-40fps approx.


----------



## cloudzeng

Pre-ordered the Gigabyte G1 970, but canceled it due to the fact that it's gonna take forever for them to fulfill the pre-order. Gonna test my luck and try to get one when newegg randomly restocks one card.. You guys are so lucky.,,


----------



## rv8000

Here are some preliminary results for my Strix/Gaming/G1 comparison; I will be creating a thread that goes into more depth in comparing the cards when I have more time this week. I would like to thank @Razzaa and @doza for providing benchmark results for the STRIX and G1 cards.

The main purpose was to debunk the rumor going around that one card is faster than another clock for clock. The answer is simple and was pointed out in a couple of reviews, the Gigabyte G1 card has a much higher stock TDP; in other words, the cards perform exactly the same but the ASUS and MSI card will be throttled due to the lower TDP. The following graphs show the average of a 5 batch run for FS and FSE @ 1501/1950 for all of the cards.



The Gigabyte card experiences zero throttling and thus ends up with the highest score in both FS and FSE; the G1 only hit 92% power limit @ 1501/1950 1.23v

The MSI and ASUS cards experience some throttling and thus result in lower scores (the ASUS card slightly more than the MSI card); both the MSI and ASUS card hit and exceeded their 110% power limits @ 1501/1950 1.25v

*Conclusion:* If you're looking for a card on air, and have no plans to mess with the bios the Gigabyte card should on average allow for higher overclocks depending on your luck with silicon. Until nvflash supports the 900 series the Gigabyte card is superior for benching.


----------



## master0068

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *rv8000*
> 
> Here are some preliminary results for my Strix/Gaming/G1 comparison; I will be creating a thread that goes into more depth in comparing the cards when I have more time this week. I would like to thank @Razzaa and @doza for providing benchmark results for the STRIX and G1 cards.
> 
> The main purpose was to debunk the rumor going around that one card is faster than another clock for clock. The answer is simple and was pointed out in a couple of reviews, the Gigabyte G1 card has a much higher stock TDP; in other words, the cards perform exactly the same but the ASUS and MSI card will be throttled due to the lower TDP. The following graphs show the average of a 5 batch run for FS and FSE @ 1501/1950 for all of the cards.
> 
> 
> 
> The Gigabyte card experiences zero throttling and thus ends up with the highest score in both FS and FSE; the G1 only hit 92% power limit @ 1501/1950 1.23v
> 
> The MSI and ASUS cards experience some throttling and thus result in lower scores (the ASUS card slightly more than the MSI card); both the MSI and ASUS card hit and exceeded their 110% power limits @ 1501/1950 1.25v
> 
> *Conclusion:* If you're looking for a card on air, and have no plans to mess with the bios the Gigabyte card should on average allow for higher overclocks depending on your luck with silicon. Until nvflash supports the 900 series the Gigabyte card is superior for benching.


+rep for taking the time to do this.

Looking at the numbers the differences are so minute that they have zero impact on real life performance. Although the Gigabyte has more potential all of the other cards come pretty close that it's just a pissing contest for higher benchmarks and matching others clocks.

The gigabyte is 60$ more than the cheapest GTX 970 where I am (Canada) so it's priced significantly higher.

But with that said, it's only my opinion and there are many people who will pay more for a slightly higher over clock, it's part of the fun we all crave after all!









Thanks again for doing this I'm sure a lot of people will benefit and appreciate it, myself included.


----------



## tsm106

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *scotthulbs*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *class101*
> 
> No bout the sli of 970 performs better
> 
> 3dmark FireStrike of 970 SLIx2 (hit only valid results and select 2 gpu)
> 3dmark FireStrike of 980 x1 (hit only valid results and select 1 gpu)
> 
> +3k score / +20fps approx.
> 
> 
> 
> I wouldn't say that is a fair comparison since the top 980 is running @ nearly 2,000 Mhz base clock a more reasonable comparison would be http://www.3dmark.com/compare/fs/2842018/fs/2840396 *These are results the average person could actually replicate.
> *
> So more like +9k gpu score / +35-40fps approx.
Click to expand...

lol, I don't think the average person is going to be sporting a X99 rig complete with top of the line cpu. It's funny though that the other user linked smoke's runs which are pro clockers runs, ie. it's like top fuel dragsters, not remotely close to even the top of the enthusiast grouping which is where silent scones runs fit into.

Bottom line though two is better than one and, I think that's generally true enough especially in this case.


----------



## scotthulbs

I was referring to the GPU scores







But man those physics scores really make my 3570k seem like a steaming pile of sheeit


----------



## ED77

Forgive my ignorance but why such a big difference in CPU Turbo boost between SLi and single card?

Maximum turbo core clock 4,862 MHz(single) 4,200 MHz (SLi)


----------



## tsm106

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ED77*
> 
> Forgive my ignorance but why such a big difference in CPU Turbo boost between SLi and single card?
> 
> Maximum turbo core clock 4,862 MHz(single) 4,200 MHz (SLi)


One is overclocked and one is not so much. To give you an idea of what overpowered physics scoring the 5960X is, the sli score of over 19K physics is equivalent to a 3930K on LN2 or chiller, and somewhere int he range of 5.4ghz. The single score is with the 5960X overclocked... need I say more 23K physics, lol that is too OP.


----------



## ED77

So basically you can almost render a video whilst gaming at 1080p Ultra?


----------



## $ilent

Hey Guys

I made a quick online petition for any of the watercooling manufacturers to make us a block for the MI GTX 970, just a bit of fun really but if you fancy signing it please do so here - https://www.change.org/p/watercooling-manufacturers-create-a-waterblock-for-the-msi-gtx-970-gaming-edition-graphics-card

Who knows, they might actually look at it.

thanks!


----------



## schoolofmonkey

Ok here's a naked Gigabyte GTX970 G1 Gaming.

To me it looks like a reference board, but I'm sure they are cherry picked GPU's for the G1 overclocks.

http://s1294.photobucket.com/user/schoolofmonkey2/media/20140929_142029_zpsf95bdaad.jpg.html


----------



## nandapanda

Managed to get ahold of a 3440x1440 monitor for two weeks, if any of you would like to see some benchmarks of certain games/ my impressions please let me know. Might be relevant to some of you. Unfortunately i don't have access to a camera (for now) but I do intend on making a short video if possible! Will be doing benchmarks with a 970 Strix (if I don't manage to return it for an MSI) and two GTX 680's.


----------



## subyman

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *schoolofmonkey*
> 
> Ok here's a naked Gigabyte GTX970 G1 Gaming.
> 
> To me it looks like a reference board, but I'm sure they are cherry picked GPU's for the G1 overclocks.
> 
> http://s1294.photobucket.com/user/schoolofmonkey2/media/20140929_142029_zpsf95bdaad.jpg.html


Really shows how weak the EVGA cards are. 6 chokes instead of 4 and a massive cooler with properly aligned heat pipes. Great card. Thanks for the pics. BTW I think reference VRMs are only 4+1.


----------



## rv8000

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *schoolofmonkey*
> 
> Ok here's a naked Gigabyte GTX970 G1 Gaming.
> 
> To me it looks like a reference board, but I'm sure they are cherry picked GPU's for the G1 overclocks.
> 
> http://s1294.photobucket.com/user/schoolofmonkey2/media/20140929_142029_zpsf95bdaad.jpg.html
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


I don't think anyone really knows which pcb is actually the reference one for the 970 at this point. Initially it looked as if the 970 was a short pcb based card, which points to the possibility of the Zotac or Palit cards being actual reference pcbs. I wouldn't suspect the G1 is a reference pcb but I don't think we can say for sure.


----------



## The Nano

Could someone with good eyesight check which buck circuit MSI's GTX 970 card has? The card shouldn't have any backplate so it should be visible. Can't find any good pictures of this card.



e: Added a picture


----------



## turbobooster

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *schoolofmonkey*
> 
> Oh now here's a tip.
> Run 3dmark 11 after Friestrike, I found that an overclock will pass with Firestrike, but not with 3dmark 11.
> 
> My +160mhz overclock, crashed in 3dmark 11 Performance, I had to drop it back to +150mhz to have it pass.
> So if you want to know 100% it's stable run 3dmark 11.
> 
> http://s1294.photobucket.com/user/schoolofmonkey2/media/IMG_zps491fdc84.jpeg.html


i could pass 3d mark 11 with +180 on the core and +500 on the memory
i could pass fire strike with +175 on the core and +500 for the memory, so in my case 11 is not as demanding.

http://s1279.photobucket.com/user/W...strikemaxoverclockgtx970_zps1403e7bb.png.html


----------



## ramoncosta




----------



## nandapanda

Is that Full system load ie the whole pc is using 500W or is that simply the load from the graphics cards?


----------



## blah238

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *nandapanda*
> 
> Is that Full system load ie the whole pc is using 500W or is that simply the load from the graphics cards?


Pretty sure it's full system load.


----------



## schoolofmonkey

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *turbobooster*
> 
> i could pass 3d mark 11 with +180 on the core and +500 on the memory
> i could pass fire strike with +175 on the core and +500 for the memory, so in my case 11 is not as demanding.
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> http://s1279.photobucket.com/user/W...strikemaxoverclockgtx970_zps1403e7bb.png.html[/URL
> 
> 
> ]


You have lower stock clock speeds than me.
Here's a list:

Gigabyte G1 Gaming: 1178MHz core clock with a 1329MHz boost clock
MSI Gaming: 1140MHz core clock with a 1279MHz boost clock in OC mode
Asus Strix: 1114MHz with a boost clock of 1253MHz
Gigabyte Windforce OC: 1114MHz core clock with a 1253MHz boost clock

So when you add +180 its exactly like me adding +150


----------



## turbobooster

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *rv8000*
> 
> I don't think anyone really knows which pcb is actually the reference one for the 970 at this point. Initially it looked as if the 970 was a short pcb based card, which points to the possibility of the Zotac or Palit cards being actual reference pcbs. I wouldn't suspect the G1 is a reference pcb but I don't think we can say for sure.


after running different benchmarks, with the msi gtx 970 i had no problem with throttling down.

this picture of gpu-z was taken after firestrike, but the card was at stock settings.

http://s1279.photobucket.com/user/Wilco_V_Gerwen/media/gpu-z_zpsc149b10d.png.html

if you need more info, then let my now if you want


----------



## OCChris

Does anyone know when Zotac will be releaasing the gtx 970 amp omega the one with the triple fan config on it that's the one i want?


----------



## rv8000

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *The Nano*
> 
> Could someone with good eyesight check which buck circuit MSI's GTX 970 card has? The card shouldn't have any backplate so it should be visible. Can't find any good pictures of this card.
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> e: Added a picture


As best as I can tell; first line is NCP81174, second line is 2TG1493


----------



## The Nano

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *rv8000*
> 
> As best as I can tell; first line is NCP81174, second line is 2TG1493
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


Awesome! The first line is the circuits model and that will do just fine! Many thanks. Things are about to get interesting


----------



## rv8000

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *The Nano*
> 
> Awesome! The first line is the circuits model and that will do just fine! Many thanks. Things are about to get interesting


I do hope you share the results with us








Quote:


> Originally Posted by *turbobooster*
> 
> after running different benchmarks, with the msi gtx 970 i had no problem with throttling down.
> 
> this picture of gpu-z was taken after firestrike, but the card was at stock settings.
> 
> http://s1279.photobucket.com/user/Wilco_V_Gerwen/media/gpu-z_zpsc149b10d.png.html
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> if you need more info, then let my now if you want


Were you referring to my earlier post comparing the MSI Gaming, STRIX, and G1 model benchmark and comments? If so, the cards were all clocked at 1501/1950, not their stock clocks. At these clocks the MSI and ASUS cards both experienced mild throttling.


----------



## The Nano

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *rv8000*
> 
> I do hope you share the results with us


You bet I will, put my friend to post the results


----------



## JapanBC

I have a pair in sli but haven't fired it up yet...it's a new build...does anybody know about any issues with a 4k monitor? I've been hearing things like windows 7 text appearing very fuzzy... Will upgrading to a new ek monitor Crete any issues with the card or with windows7?


----------



## The Nano

Now that I got info about MSI's 970 buck controller. Could someone who owns Gigabyte's GTX 970 Gaming G1 check which buck circuit it has? Would appreciate it a lot









This one: http://www.guru3d.com/articles_pages/gigabyte_geforce_gtx_970_g1_gaming_review,2.html

e: Oh yeah... Gigabyte has backplate so its going to be hard unless you have xrayvision


----------



## Razzaa

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *The Nano*
> 
> Now that I got info about MSI's 970 buck controller. Could someone who owns Gigabyte's GTX 970 Gaming G1 check which buck circuit it has? Would appreciate it a lot
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This one: http://www.guru3d.com/articles_pages/gigabyte_geforce_gtx_970_g1_gaming_review,2.html


Where is it listed on the card?


----------



## The Nano

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Razzaa*
> 
> Where is it listed on the card?


Hard to say because of the backplate but I would assume its placed to the same are as MSI's. Trying to google some pictures of the back side of the PCB but with no luck


----------



## Razzaa

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *The Nano*
> 
> Now that I got info about MSI's 970 buck controller. Could someone who owns Gigabyte's GTX 970 Gaming G1 check which buck circuit it has? Would appreciate it a lot
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This one: http://www.guru3d.com/articles_pages/gigabyte_geforce_gtx_970_g1_gaming_review,2.html
> 
> e: Oh yeah... Gigabyte has backplate so its going to be hard unless you have xrayvision


If i have time tomorrow i might get ambitious!!


----------



## turbobooster

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *rv8000*
> 
> I do hope you share the results with us
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Were you referring to my earlier post comparing the MSI Gaming, STRIX, and G1 model benchmark and comments? If so, the cards were all clocked at 1501/1950, not their stock clocks. At these clocks the MSI and ASUS cards both experienced mild throttling.


yes to your urliere post, but i the boost clock was set at 1500mhz
oke i can do 1294 on the core and +500 on the memory, so will do it again, with gpu-z open.


----------



## turbobooster

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *turbobooster*
> 
> yes to your urliere post, but i the boost clock was set at 1500mhz
> oke i can do 1294 on the core and +500 on the memory, so will do it again, with gpu-z open.


oke did the test again, and set power limit to +110 and according to gpu-z it was using indeed a bit more, 111.4

http://s1279.photobucket.com/user/Wilco_V_Gerwen/media/3dtest_zps9e37bdc6.png.html


----------



## schoolofmonkey

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *The Nano*
> 
> Hard to say because of the backplate but I would assume its placed to the same are as MSI's. Trying to google some pictures of the back side of the PCB but with no luck


Wish you posted that before I had my card apart, didn't even thing about getting a picture of the back.
I will try when the kids go to bed, there's only 6 screws holding on the heat sink and 4 holding on the back plate.


----------



## nandapanda

My Asus strix, on the asus default fan settings is idling around 45-50 degrees. Can other strix owners confirm this is normal? Also if other MSI and Gigabyte users could post their idle temps that would be awesome! I can't seem to get the strix below 40 degrees without pushing the fan speeds past 40%


----------



## Menta

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *nandapanda*
> 
> My Asus strix, on the asus default fan settings is idling around 45-50 degrees. Can other strix owners confirm this is normal? Also if other MSI and Gigabyte users could post their idle temps that would be awesome! I can't seem to get the strix below 40 degrees without pushing the fan speeds past 40%


that's about right, eventually reaches 38-39.


----------



## schoolofmonkey

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *nandapanda*
> 
> Also if other MSI and Gigabyte users could post their idle temps that would be awesome!


My Gigabyte G1 Gaming idles at 29-31c depending on the ambient temps, 26c ambient had it idling at 31c.

http://s1294.photobucket.com/user/schoolofmonkey2/media/temps_zps6b937859.gif.html


----------



## Menta

not really comfortable having no fans working....i will probably set up a profile 35% rpm until 40,45% until 50 and 85% past 58


----------



## turbobooster

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *nandapanda*
> 
> My Asus strix, on the asus default fan settings is idling around 45-50 degrees. Can other strix owners confirm this is normal? Also if other MSI and Gigabyte users could post their idle temps that would be awesome! I can't seem to get the strix below 40 degrees without pushing the fan speeds past 40%


idle temps mis gtx 970, also around 40.

http://s1279.photobucket.com/user/Wilco_V_Gerwen/media/Naamloos_zps6062f945.png.html


----------



## Cakewalk_S

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *nandapanda*
> 
> My Asus strix, on the asus default fan settings is idling around 45-50 degrees. Can other strix owners confirm this is normal? Also if other MSI and Gigabyte users could post their idle temps that would be awesome! I can't seem to get the strix below 40 degrees without pushing the fan speeds past 40%


Thats terrible even with the fans on... Maybe asus did it again with using enough thermal paste to do 10 cards...slapped onto 1 card.


----------



## Menta

don't think its terrible at all 40 degrees with 0 rpm is pretty good if i set up the fan to spin at 35% the temps drop to around 31 constant.

was testing some games and the fans did not spin up and only reached 43 degrees (rivals on full settings) more intensive games don't seem to push 60 degrees easily with a 60% fan set up.

its a question if you willing to have your system running a bit hotter at the cost of silence


----------



## nandapanda

I just realized that, as I have two monitors plugged in, the card's core clock and memory were no longer downclocked. Which was why the card was up near the 45/50 mark at idle. With a single monitor plugged in the core clock and memory is at 135 and 324 respectively. Fan speed is at 35% and GPU temps at 33. Much better.

Plugging in the extra monitor adds 9 degrees to the idle temperature with fan speed set at 35%


----------



## Menta

is it worth it to buy 3dmark?

any diference of buying through steam?


----------



## dartuil

ASUS strix are coming here!!


----------



## turbobooster

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *turbobooster*
> 
> idle temps mis gtx 970, also around 40.
> 
> http://s1279.photobucket.com/user/Wilco_V_Gerwen/media/Naamloos_zps6062f945.png.html


sorry update, now its running for quit a time at idle temps are 33 degrees Celsius. not 40.


----------



## ruinairas

I got the GTX 970 Zotac Stock edition. I'd avoid it like the plague. I have really high running temperatures with no overclock at all. I've seen others with the 970 doing the same thing with furmark and they get much less temps (Even with a high overclock of 1,500mhz+).

My friend is currently undergoing the same high temp issue and he is having weird fps problems with games like tomb raider. A min of 30, and a high of 52. Their appears to be some quality control issues over at Zotac

.


----------



## Cakewalk_S

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ruinairas*
> 
> I got the GTX 970 Zotac Stock edition. I'd avoid it like the plague. I have really high running temperatures with no overclock at all. I've seen others with the 970 doing the same thing with furmark and they get much less temps (Even with a high overclock of 1,500mhz+).
> 
> My friend is currently undergoing the same high temp issue and he is having weird fps problems with games like tomb raider. A min of 30, and a high of 52. Their appears to be some quality control issues over at Zotac
> 
> .


Ew! That looks horrible! Maybe a really bad TIM job?


----------



## fleetfeather

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Cakewalk_S*
> 
> Ew! That looks horrible! Maybe a really bad TIM job?


As the dude mentioned in his other thread (in which I recommended he come over here), the temperature increase only began ~1 week after owning and using the card. The Zotac was, apparently, running @ around ~65C for the first few days of gaming usage

^ Has this scenario happened to anyone else's card? (specifically Zotac owners?)


----------



## KingCry

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *fleetfeather*
> 
> As the dude mentioned in his other thread (in which I recommended he come over here), the temperature increase only began ~1 week after owning and using the card. The Zotac was, apparently, running @ around ~65C for the first few days of gaming usage
> 
> ^ Has this scenario happened to anyone else's card? (specifically Zotac owners?)


I didn't have temp issues I ended up with artifacting like crazy in games

Also here is a 3Dmark Firestrike Extreme run done on my back up system yesterday.

http://www.3dmark.com/3dm/4196411


----------



## Pelinox

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ruinairas*
> 
> I got the GTX 970 Zotac Stock edition. I'd avoid it like the plague. I have really high running temperatures with no overclock at all. I've seen others with the 970 doing the same thing with furmark and they get much less temps (Even with a high overclock of 1,500mhz+).
> 
> My friend is currently undergoing the same high temp issue and he is having weird fps problems with games like tomb raider. A min of 30, and a high of 52. Their appears to be some quality control issues over at Zotac
> 
> .


What exact model is that?


----------



## KingCry

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Pelinox*
> 
> What exact model is that?


Zotac GTX 970


----------



## Jackarl

I got a Zotac GTX 970 as well and reach the same temperatures unless I make a custom fan profile and then I don't go over ~70c. I highly recommend you do it. There's no surprise you reach those temperatures with the stock fan speeds (barely ever goes over 50%, or 2000 rpm).


----------



## Pelinox

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *KingCry*
> 
> Zotac GTX 970


Zotac have several models, so a link to the specific model would help...


----------



## KingCry

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Pelinox*
> 
> Zotac have several models, so a link to the specific model would help...


This is the only model that is available from Zotac in the US right now, so I am assuming its this one.

http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16814500362


----------



## GoldenTiger

This morning, *I did some interesting testing based on the suggestion of DASH on Hardforum.*

So I toyed around with lower mem speeds and they drastically reduce TDP usage. By doing testing with stock mem I was able to determine a maximum core that then triangles instead of just driver TDR'ing/crashing. Turns out everyone is probably going to be throttling at around 1500-1520 core if using 8ghz+ memory at this point for playing games (at least on MSI Gaming GTX 970's and anything but the Gigabyte G1 which is known to have a higher bios tdp limit) . *This is why we're also seeing everyone reporting driver crashes instead of hard locks when they are trying to test







. Clocks will vary on ASIC quality for when this happens but this is why.*

By using stock memory and +0 mv I am finding I start getting triangle artifacts at around 1540mhz on the core in SLI, which doesn't throttle down or hit the power limiter, or crash for at least the couple of minutes I left it running. If I up the core voltage just to +12mv instead of 0mv, I hit the limiter, it throttles a little (and automatically lowers the volts) and crashes







. *Long story short, custom BIOS flashing is going to unchain GTX 970 cards for people once the new nvflash is out and about. The TDP limit is what is holding back real oc'ing on these things and causing driver crashes/TDR instead of actual artifacting/hard crashing.*

*The cards, interestingly, will NOT go to 110% tdp if the power limit is being reached.* Instead they will lower the volts (even though it won't show in the OSD but rather the TDP shown, voltage monitoring doesn't show in proper substeps it appears) and driver crash, or lower the clocks 5-10mhz at a time in conjunction and then either crash or stay stable, but perhaps crash after 30-60 minutes of gaming once the cards warm up and the TDP limit is hit again.

*Another interesting tidbit is that with my 2600k @ 4.4ghz, I am actually NOT loading the gpu's 100% inside of Firestrike normal mode... I can see the GPU usage sitting at 85-89% the entire run, which is part of why some people's gpu score is lower here.*

I then tested for max memory inside of the TDP with as high a clock as I could do on the core. My best game-stable result (2 hours) is this for SLI mode:

http://www.3dmark.com/3dm/4200438

1514mhz core and 8224mhz mem, on Firestrike Extreme resulting in *11042 gpu score*. This was with no volt adjustment on the cards with TDP peaking (max reading) of 106% on one card and 101% on the other, with them sitting at 98-102% most of the time. It's about the same in games and does not throttle at all while so far being rock-stable and artifact-free.


----------



## KingCry

Amazing Info to know about the TDP for Maxwell and overclocking.


----------



## fleetfeather

http://www.techpowerup.com/gpuz/details.php?id=6adzb


----------



## LFletcher

Can anyone with a Strix measure the height for me?

It's supposed to be 140mm, but from the pictures I've seen looks taller than the MSI (which is 141mm).


----------



## ruinairas

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *KingCry*
> 
> This is the only model that is available from Zotac in the US right now, so I am assuming its this one.
> 
> http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16814500362


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *fleetfeather*
> 
> As the dude mentioned in his other thread (in which I recommended he come over here), the temperature increase only began ~1 week after owning and using the card. The Zotac was, apparently, running @ around ~65C for the first few days of gaming usage
> 
> ^ Has this scenario happened to anyone else's card? (specifically Zotac owners?)


Yes that is the card. Zotac must have a crappy cooling solution...I bet a maxwell gpu would run at these temps with a heatsink alone especially seeing msi versions disable the fan all together in non demanding games.


----------



## Olper

It's great that there are enthusiasts ready to walk the walk... I mean to dismantle cards to check the chips! I will sleep well tonight, knowing such people exist.

What seems strange about MSI's card having NCP81174 is that the buck controller is for 2, 3 or 4 phases. MSI's card "has" 6 phases! Have they connected two phases in one logic? This would mean that the card really has only three phases, with two sets of chokes+fets each. I don't see it being the optimal solution for ripple.. Can it be so?

I took a look at some older cards of Asus. Many of them, if not all, have a (rebranded) CHiL 8318, which is up to 8 phases. GTX 670 DC2 uses this to control 6 phases, while GTX 760 DC2 boasts 10 phases. Maybe Asus has done the same trick with GTX 760 DC2?


----------



## Rahldrac

So are we all going with Gigabyte G1 for the overclock headroom? Is there any reason to go for the other cards? (I mean MSI and strix have the passive mode, but the gigabyte seems to be really quiet anyway?).
Can't see any negative about it, except for some worrisome reports of coil whine?


----------



## KingCry

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Rahldrac*
> 
> So are we all going with Gigabyte G1 for the overclock headroom? Is there any reason to go for the other cards? (I mean MSI and strix have the passive mode, but the gigabyte seems to be really quiet anyway?).
> Can't see any negative about it, except for some worrisome reports of coil whine?


EVGA's FTW card is gonna be up there with overclocking headroom and with it sporting Dual BIOS support it means its built for overclocking head room.


----------



## Germanian

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Menta*
> 
> is it worth it to buy 3dmark?
> 
> any diference of buying through steam?


worth it idk. Basically in the full version you can just skip the demo run so it saves you a lot of time if you do a lot of benching in a row, but it's up to you if is worth it.
You could use Valley or heaven benchmark instead, it's free.

I bought it on Steam cheap couple months ago and it works fine. No problems here.


----------



## Rahldrac

I thought EVGA had problems with heatsink placement this time around?


----------



## sherpa25

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jackarl*
> 
> I got a Zotac GTX 970 as well and reach the same temperatures unless I make a custom fan profile and then I don't go over ~70c. I highly recommend you do it. There's no surprise you reach those temperatures with the stock fan speeds (barely ever goes over 50%, or 2000 rpm).


Can you share your custom fan profile.


----------



## delellod123

the gigabyte has dual bios as well


----------



## KingCry

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Rahldrac*
> 
> I thought EVGA had problems with heatsink placement this time around?


Only on the 970 SC and SSC versions but the FTW version and 980's will have the same contact as the 770/780/780ti do with the core.


----------



## Rahldrac

I really like that look over the G1.
But then again, I do not know if it can go toe to toe with the G1 in overclocking? http://www.anandtech.com/show/8568/the-geforce-gtx-970-review-feat-evga/16

I wished the G1 looked like the Asus Strix.


----------



## KingCry

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Rahldrac*
> 
> I really like that look over the G1.
> But then again, I do not know if it can go toe to toe with the G1 in overclocking? http://www.anandtech.com/show/8568/the-geforce-gtx-970-review-feat-evga/16
> 
> I wished the G1 looked like the Asus Strix.


Well you got think about how far do they actually push the cards do they do everything with a stock TDP and voltage or do they increase them so there could be alot more overclocking headroom available on the card.


----------



## ED77

I read that review as well and to be honest, given all we've seen with the 970 cards from EVGA so far, I'm not really expecting much from the FTW... new cooler or not. Plus anandtech does some proper reviewing most of the time, I doubt they'd just give up OC'ing the card further on their first try.

What worries me even more is that I'd expect EVGA to pick a decent card to send to the reviewer... and if that's decent, then what does a bad one perform like?!


----------



## Hot Fuzz

Does anyone know when the ASUS 970 Strix or Gigabyte G1 Gaming 970 will be in stock on amazon? I don't know if I should waiting or just pick one up from a local shop and pay an extra $100-$120.


----------



## KingCry

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Hot Fuzz*
> 
> Does anyone know when the ASUS 970 Strix or Gigabyte G1 Gaming 970 will be in stock on amazon? I don't know if I should waiting or just pick one up from a local shop and pay an extra $100-$120.


Look on NCIX.com they are doing preorders for them.


----------



## Menta

Like i said yesterday let the mod bios appear. Until then sit tight...

With that said any Asus msi giga have a pretty good headroom already


----------



## ED77

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *KingCry*
> 
> Look on NCIX.com they are doing preorders for them.


They don't ship to Australia, at least I couldn't find a way to do that when I tried a couple of months back.


----------



## doza

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *nandapanda*
> 
> My Asus strix, on the asus default fan settings is idling around 45-50 degrees. Can other strix owners confirm this is normal? Also if other MSI and Gigabyte users could post their idle temps that would be awesome! I can't seem to get the strix below 40 degrees without pushing the fan speeds past 40%


mine strix is at 38c idle with 23c ambient (side pannel off)

at 40% fan speed idle temp is 30c

your ambient tem is higher or u have weak airflow in chassis


----------



## semitope

what's up with these cards being out of stock? its a smaller chip, same 28nm process, these companies don't need to make 780s 780 TIs or titan cards anymore etc. So why is it seemingly hard to keep up stock?


----------



## KingCry

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *doza*
> 
> mine strix is at 38c idle with 23c ambient (side pannel off)
> 
> at 40% fan speed idle temp is 30c
> 
> your ambient tem is higher or u have weak airflow in chassis


Your running a modified fan profile he has his fan profile default so the fan isn't spinning until its needed.


----------



## ED77

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *semitope*
> 
> what's up with these cards being out of stock? its a smaller chip, same 28nm process, these companies don't need to make 780s 780 TIs or titan cards anymore etc. So why is it seemingly hard to keep up stock?


I'm only guessing here but it seems a lot of ppl were holding out to buy one of the new cards and when the 900s came out priced so aggressively many ppl actually bought 2 instead of 1. On top of that, a lot of ppl that weren't even considering upgrading just yet (i.e. 760/770/780/780Ti/280/280X/290/290X owners) all of sudden realized that unless they sold their cards now they probably wouldn't get any money out of them very soon since the 900 series is such good value, so these ppl anticipated their upgrade. Add to that everyone who loves a new card and you have the perfect storm.

I honestly don't remember seeing a card series being released and have so many ppl buying it from the word go...


----------



## The Nano

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *schoolofmonkey*
> 
> Wish you posted that before I had my card apart, didn't even thing about getting a picture of the back.
> I will try when the kids go to bed, there's only 6 screws holding on the heat sink and 4 holding on the back plate.


This would be awesome. Then we would see if Gigabyte does same thing as MSI.

Related to this.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Olper*
> 
> It's great that there are enthusiasts ready to walk the walk... I mean to dismantle cards to check the chips! I will sleep well tonight, knowing such people exist.
> 
> What seems strange about MSI's card having NCP81174 is that the buck controller is for 2, 3 or 4 phases. MSI's card "has" 6 phases! Have they connected two phases in one logic? This would mean that the card really has only three phases, with two sets of chokes+fets each. I don't see it being the optimal solution for ripple.. Can it be so?
> 
> I took a look at some older cards of Asus. Many of them, if not all, have a (rebranded) CHiL 8318, which is up to 8 phases. GTX 670 DC2 uses this to control 6 phases, while GTX 760 DC2 boasts 10 phases. Maybe Asus has done the same trick with GTX 760 DC2?


----------



## doza

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *KingCry*
> 
> Your running a modified fan profile he has his fan profile default so the fan isn't spinning until its needed.


mine is not spinning at idle it spins

when i set that 40% fan


----------



## KingCry

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *doza*
> 
> mine is not spinning at idle it spins
> 
> when i set that 40% fan


Its designed not to spin at all untill it hits a temp target which you must have that really low like 20C low because they come stock at around 65-70C to kick on.


----------



## Menta

Asus ai suite gpu fan control overrides gpu tweak or msi after burner with a strix card.

but.....

its not that good because the fans keep ramping up and down.

the best method might be two profiles one for normal use set at 38% silent and one for overclocked gaming..


----------



## fleetfeather

Me owning a good clocking card from EVGA:

Not.even.once.


----------



## Edkiefer

MSI released a updated bios for 970gaming that have the fan issue of second one not spinning down .

Post #80

https://forum-en.msi.com/index.php?topic=183618.50

Seems like fix is little if'y , only few tried and 50% fix rate .

They posted bios, Nvflash etc in zip .
You must uninstall drivers first , then run the bat .

This also brings up a way to uodate moded bios too I assume .

PS: I don't have fan issue so just posting info .


----------



## subyman

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ED77*
> 
> I'm only guessing here but it seems a lot of ppl were holding out to buy one of the new cards and when the 900s came out priced so aggressively many ppl actually bought 2 instead of 1. On top of that, a lot of ppl that weren't even considering upgrading just yet (i.e. 760/770/780/780Ti/280/280X/290/290X owners) all of sudden realized that unless they sold their cards now they probably wouldn't get any money out of them very soon since the 900 series is such good value, so these ppl anticipated their upgrade. Add to that everyone who loves a new card and you have the perfect storm.
> 
> I honestly don't remember seeing a card series being released and have so many ppl buying it from the word go...


That's what I did. I had a 780 and after seeing the 970 performance, I knew it would be worth about $225 in a few months. Hurried and sold it for over the price of a GTX 970. Ended up buying 2x 970's because of the price. I've never owned SLI before.


----------



## 970Rules

I bring you guys a new 970 msi gaming review for few people sure on sidelines.

http://www.hardocp.com/article/2014/09/29/msi_geforce_gtx_970_gaming_4g_video_card_review#.VCmCrKhdWOY

I always loved hardocp reviews, forced on gaming result's, they even overclocked it to stable 1500+ and talked about what we been saying over and over here on this forum!
"Let's make this very clear, there is more headroom for overclocking the GeForce GTX 970 GPU on our MSI GeForce GTX 970 GAMING video card than the power limit allows."

I feel like this sums it up.


the hare is 970's unconcerned gpu core clock rate, and that turtle is the power limit defeating us.


----------



## subyman

HardOCP always speaks the truth. No tarting it up.


----------



## Russ369

For those looking for one in Canada, Newegg just got a couple of the ACX 2.0 EVGA models in stock, managed to snag one! Im so happy cuz I thought I would have to wait until mid-October! Hopefully since its the 2.0 version I wont get any coil whine or cooling issues like others have...

I like EVGA, my old 680 was EVGA and I used it for 2.5 years with no issues!

yay!


----------



## subyman

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Russ369*
> 
> For those looking for one in Canada, Newegg just got a couple of the ACX 2.0 EVGA models in stock, managed to snag one! Im so happy cuz I thought I would have to wait until mid-October! Hopefully since its the 2.0 version I wont get any coil whine or cooling issues like others have...
> 
> I like EVGA, my old 680 was EVGA and I used it for 2.5 years with no issues!
> 
> yay!


Only difference between the ACX 1.0 and 2.0 are the fans. PCB is unchanged. Still only has 4 VRMs.


----------



## Russ369

What does that mean for me?


----------



## semitope

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *subyman*
> 
> That's what I did. I had a 780 and after seeing the 970 performance, I knew it would be worth about $225 in a few months. Hurried and sold it for over the price of a GTX 970. Ended up buying 2x 970's because of the price. I've never owned SLI before.


Wish newegg set per customer limit to 1.


----------



## MrMD

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *970Rules*
> 
> I bring you guys a new 970 msi gaming review for few people sure on sidelines.
> 
> http://www.hardocp.com/article/2014/09/29/msi_geforce_gtx_970_gaming_4g_video_card_review#.VCmCrKhdWOY
> 
> I always loved hardocp reviews, forced on gaming result's, they even overclocked it to stable 1500+ and talked about what we been saying over and over here on this forum!
> "Let's make this very clear, there is more headroom for overclocking the GeForce GTX 970 GPU on our MSI GeForce GTX 970 GAMING video card than the power limit allows."
> 
> I feel like this sums it up.
> 
> 
> the hare is 970's unconcerned gpu core clock rate, and that turtle is the power limit defeating us.


Their section on overclocking is identical to my experience with it so far.

I got the boost clock to 1503mhz(+175 core) and the mem to 8000mhz(+500)

In FS and valley i see the tdp in 110-111% occasionally(maybe for 5 seconds total per run) and the core throttles bak around 20mhz for a few seconds till tdp <110% .If i increace the voltage past +17mv the card kicks the boost clock up a little more,and obviously this increases the frequency of power goin to 110% and i experience a little more throttling.

Cant complain tho 1503/8000 on stock voltage is crazy,this will be my limit until the new bios's are in circulation. never goes above 70c either

http://www.3dmark.com/fs/2853830 Firestrike with my 4670k @4.3


----------



## iluvkfc

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Russ369*
> 
> For those looking for one in Canada, Newegg just got a couple of the ACX 2.0 EVGA models in stock, managed to snag one! Im so happy cuz I thought I would have to wait until mid-October! Hopefully since its the 2.0 version I wont get any coil whine or cooling issues like others have...
> 
> I like EVGA, my old 680 was EVGA and I used it for 2.5 years with no issues!
> 
> yay!


Meh, not yay, for $410 + $12 shipping.


----------



## Russ369

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *iluvkfc*
> 
> Meh, not yay, for $410 + $12 shipping.


I got free shipping cuz of their membership trial offer thing...

Yeah it was a bit more expensive, but atleast I get to have one instead of waiting, I wanted one by next week and looks like ill have it.

Im just reading alot of quality concerns, but some reviews have told me to not read into it too much...


----------



## steve210

Here my valley benchmark post 210 core clock/ memory 400 at 1535 mhz but at the beginning it was running at 1552 mhz it down clock the boost
MSI 970


----------



## steve210

my temps never went above 64 degrees Celsius on 55-60% fan curve.
i set my own fan curve on idle 21% temps 28 degrees Celsius


----------



## fleetfeather

Let me play you the song of my people


----------



## fleetfeather

keep in mind, that isn't valley or firestrike severity load...


----------



## The Nano

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *fleetfeather*
> 
> Let me play you the song of my people


Makes me wonder how on earth you are going to hear that coil whine when the case is closed & your i5 original fan literally screams for its life...


----------



## fleetfeather

Stock cooler is temporary as I await the rest of my WC gear to arrive. The iphone mic admittedly didn't do a great job picking up the high frequency sounds


----------



## Chunin

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *The Nano*
> 
> Makes me wonder how on earth you are going to hear that coil whine when the case is closed & your i5 original fan literally screams for its life...


Yea that Intel cooler made my day. Buy a 350 USD card but jew on the aftermarket cooler for your CPU, sounds like win to me.









On the serious note though, my Gigabyte 670 also whines when i run that windows benchmark or when some of the games ive played were coded so youd get 3k FPS in the menus, thats when itd whine too.


----------



## picket23

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *fleetfeather*
> 
> Stock cooler is temporary as I await the rest of my WC gear to arrive. The iphone mic admittedly didn't do a great job picking up the high frequency sounds


Does water cooling solve coil whine?


----------



## GoldenTiger

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Hot Fuzz*
> 
> Does anyone know when the ASUS 970 Strix or Gigabyte G1 Gaming 970 will be in stock on amazon? I don't know if I should waiting or just pick one up from a local shop and pay an extra $100-$120.


Does amazon not allow international backorders? In the US we can just place a backorder if it shows "out of stock" by adding it to the cart and they'll ship it once they have stock... people have reported it taking only a few business days so far.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Menta*
> 
> Like i said yesterday let the mod bios appear. Until then sit tight...
> 
> With that said any Asus msi giga have a pretty good headroom already


This... people have BIOS files (including of course skyn3t and Occam







) but there still is no nvflash for DOS in the wild for these cards... soon(tm) I'd imagine, or at least soon enough though. One of the two errors the existing one for windows spits out can be resolved with hex editing shenanigans (I did that myself, actually chronicled the process briefly in a prior post here), but the other one from what I have found out appears to be something that won't be gotten around with that sort of thing very readily







The good news, however, is that any full nvflash version that boots in DOS and can recognize these cards should be able to flash from there, even if it does require extra legwork on the BIOS file creation front for people who mod their own.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *semitope*
> 
> what's up with these cards being out of stock? its a smaller chip, same 28nm process, these companies don't need to make 780s 780 TIs or titan cards anymore etc. So why is it seemingly hard to keep up stock?


High demand.


----------



## fleetfeather

Loaded up Valley, different sort of whine. Sounds like crickets chirping.

Somewhat relaxing, in a weird kind of way....








Quote:


> Originally Posted by *picket23*
> 
> Does water cooling solve coil whine?


Nope, just reduces the other sounds going on


----------



## GoldenTiger

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *970Rules*
> 
> I bring you guys a new 970 msi gaming review for few people sure on sidelines.
> 
> http://www.hardocp.com/article/2014/09/29/msi_geforce_gtx_970_gaming_4g_video_card_review#.VCmCrKhdWOY
> 
> I always loved hardocp reviews, forced on gaming result's, they even overclocked it to stable 1500+ and talked about what we been saying over and over here on this forum!
> "Let's make this very clear, there is more headroom for overclocking the GeForce GTX 970 GPU on our MSI GeForce GTX 970 GAMING video card than the power limit allows."
> 
> I feel like this sums it up.
> 
> 
> the hare is 970's unconcerned gpu core clock rate, and that turtle is the power limit defeating us.


I don't usually do this.... but.... I'm gonna just repost my earlier thing from today.







And yes, that picture sums it up perfectly







.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *GoldenTiger this morning*
> This morning, *I did some interesting testing based on the suggestion of DASH on Hardforum.*
> 
> So I toyed around with lower mem speeds and they drastically reduce TDP usage. By doing testing with stock mem I was able to determine a maximum core that then triangles instead of just driver TDR'ing/crashing. Turns out everyone is probably going to be throttling at around 1500-1520 core if using 8ghz+ memory at this point for playing games (at least on MSI Gaming GTX 970's and anything but the Gigabyte G1 which is known to have a higher bios tdp limit) . *This is why we're also seeing everyone reporting driver crashes instead of hard locks when they are trying to test
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> . Clocks will vary on ASIC quality for when this happens but this is why.*
> 
> By using stock memory and +0 mv I am finding I start getting triangle artifacts at around 1540mhz on the core in SLI, which doesn't throttle down or hit the power limiter, or crash for at least the couple of minutes I left it running. If I up the core voltage just to +12mv instead of 0mv, I hit the limiter, it throttles a little (and automatically lowers the volts) and crashes
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> . *Long story short, custom BIOS flashing is going to unchain GTX 970 cards for people once the new nvflash is out and about. The TDP limit is what is holding back real oc'ing on these things and causing driver crashes/TDR instead of actual artifacting/hard crashing.*
> 
> *The cards, interestingly, will NOT go to 110% tdp if the power limit is being reached.* Instead they will lower the volts (even though it won't show in the OSD but rather the TDP shown, voltage monitoring doesn't show in proper substeps it appears) and driver crash, or lower the clocks 5-10mhz at a time in conjunction and then either crash or stay stable, but perhaps crash after 30-60 minutes of gaming once the cards warm up and the TDP limit is hit again.
> 
> *Another interesting tidbit is that with my 2600k @ 4.4ghz, I am actually NOT loading the gpu's 100% inside of Firestrike normal mode... I can see the GPU usage sitting at 85-89% the entire run, which is part of why some people's gpu score is lower here.*
> 
> I then tested for max memory inside of the TDP with as high a clock as I could do on the core. My best game-stable result (2 hours) is this for SLI mode:
> 
> http://www.3dmark.com/3dm/4200438
> 
> 1514mhz core and 8224mhz mem, on Firestrike Extreme resulting in *11042 gpu score*. This was with no volt adjustment on the cards with TDP peaking (max reading) of 106% on one card and 101% on the other, with them sitting at 98-102% most of the time. It's about the same in games and does not throttle at all while so far being rock-stable and artifact-free.


----------



## semitope

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *GoldenTiger*
> 
> High demand.


its seemed more than just demand (though I guess it is *always* more than just demand). I don't typically follow new GPU releases like this so I don't know what the norm is.

I wonder where the bottleneck is. Would seem the bottleneck is with nvidia getting out the GPUs since all are sold out most of the time. But I had thought maybe those companies with backplates and metal cooling assemblies might have a tougher time putting out the cards. Demand must be huge internationally though.

need some insiders


----------



## quick1unc

Has anyone in here with the EVGA ACX 970's purchased and installed the alphacool 760 waterblock. I just ordered 2 of the evga from newegg since they just popped up. This is in addition to the 2 msi 970's that will be here tomorrow, but I want to get more info on what I'll need for an SLI watercoolin setup. i'm going to expand my H220-X to include the GPU's, but this is my first time liquid cooling gpu's so I want to make sure I get everything I'll need.


----------



## Menta

dam Evga really screwed this one...


----------



## subyman

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Russ369*
> 
> What does that mean for me?


More stable power delivery and potentially better overclocks.

Got my MSI Gaming 970's in today. The build quality is leagues above the EVGA card I sent back. I'm so glad I returned the EVGA and went with the MSI cards.


----------



## GoldenTiger

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *semitope*
> 
> its seemed more than just demand (though I guess it is *always* more than just demand). I don't typically follow new GPU releases like this so I don't know what the norm is.
> 
> I wonder where the bottleneck is. Would seem the bottleneck is with nvidia getting out the GPUs since all are sold out most of the time. But I had thought maybe those companies with backplates and metal cooling assemblies might have a tougher time putting out the cards. Demand must be huge internationally though.
> 
> need some insiders


The bottleneck in this case is, as always, production I'm sure, which is normal. However, the abnormal part is that they are getting large restocks in (20-30+ of each card model) at newegg for example and selling them out... over, and over, and over, every day or two. This indicates to me that NVidia is pushing out a lot of product but the demand is high on a sustained basis for these cards still. Most launches you see rare restocks with maybe 5, 10 units at a time of one or two models at a time, and they sell back out. That's not the case this time.


----------



## subyman

GoldenTiger, a post on MSI's forum mentioned that uninstalling the nvidia drivers allows nvflash to work for 970's. Might be worth a shot.


----------



## GoldenTiger

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *subyman*
> 
> More stable power delivery and potentially better overclocks.
> 
> Got my MSI Gaming 970's in today. The build quality is leagues above the EVGA card I sent back. I'm so glad I returned the EVGA and went with the MSI cards.


Yep, from packaging to hsf to accessories to even the BOX quality, the card is just way way better than the 970 SC ACX 1.0's from evga I had gotten. I'm very glad I made the switch to the MSI Gaming cards.


----------



## semitope

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Menta*
> 
> dam Evga really screwed this one...


the thing with the heatpipes not all touching was actually on the gtx 760 as well. Made me wonder about EVGA as a whole. I don't know if anyone made an issue of it back then. Someone post it in this thread too, I think, and nobody seemed to notice. Could be the same cooler even... not sure.

http://www.overclock.net/t/1403674/official-nvidia-gtx-760-owners-club/30#post_20272991


----------



## picket23

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Edkiefer*
> 
> Post #80
> https://forum-en.msi.com/index.php?topic=183618.50
> ...
> They posted bios, Nvflash etc in zip .
> You must uninstall drivers first , then run the bat .
> This also brings up a way to uodate moded bios too I assume .
> .


Your saying msi forums have a nvflash that can work with the 970?

Is this correct? What's everyone waiting for..?


----------



## Edkiefer

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MrMD*
> 
> Their section on overclocking is identical to my experience with it so far.
> 
> I got the boost clock to 1503mhz(+175 core) and the mem to 8000mhz(+500)
> 
> In FS and valley i see the tdp in 110-111% occasionally(maybe for 5 seconds total per run) and the core throttles bak around 20mhz for a few seconds till tdp <110% .If i increace the voltage past +17mv the card kicks the boost clock up a little more,and obviously this increases the frequency of power goin to 110% and i experience a little more throttling.
> 
> Cant complain tho 1503/8000 on stock voltage is crazy,this will be my limit until the new bios's are in circulation. never goes above 70c either
> 
> http://www.3dmark.com/fs/2853830 Firestrike with my 4670k @4.3


Are you seeing voltage going up with less than 20mv ?
for me every 20mv is tipping point for voltage 20mv=1.243, 40mv=1.262v


----------



## Edkiefer

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *GoldenTiger*
> 
> Does amazon not allow international backorders? In the US we can just place a backorder if it shows "out of stock" by adding it to the cart and they'll ship it once they have stock... people have reported it taking only a few business days so far.
> This... people have BIOS files (including of course skyn3t and Occam
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ) but there still is no nvflash for DOS in the wild for these cards... soon(tm) I'd imagine, or at least soon enough though. One of the two errors the existing one for windows spits out can be resolved with hex editing shenanigans (I did that myself, actually chronicled the process briefly in a prior post here), but the other one from what I have found out appears to be something that won't be gotten around with that sort of thing very readily
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The good news, however, is that any full nvflash version that boots in DOS and can recognize these cards should be able to flash from there, even if it does require extra legwork on the BIOS file creation front for people who mod their own.
> High demand.


Why must it be DOS type , MSI posted updated Nvflash (windows version) , all you need to do first is uninstall driver before flashing .


----------



## acidmanvl

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *picket23*
> 
> Your saying msi forums have a nvflash that can work with the 970?
> 
> Is this correct? What's everyone waiting for..?


The weird thing is that the nvflash is the exact same version that was previously released around 16 september (5.190.0.1), I just compared both files and they are the same.


----------



## 970Rules

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *semitope*
> 
> its seemed more than just demand
> need some insiders


pcper did nearly 2 hour plus video with one of nvidia top people, Tom Petersen , Director of Technical Marketing , maxwell Q&A video




I watched it on side as i played Hearthstone. learned a lot of stuff
As for resupplying the retail channels , here that part


----------



## master0068

Can anyone who has a bit of time to spare, do a quick test for me?

I'm looking for someone with a 970 that hits 8GHz on memory.

I want to see results from 3-4 benchmarks/games showing the following

- Stock Core clock and 7GHz memory
- Stock Core clock and 8GHz memory

And (if possible) For the 2nd example below, essentially the MAX core clock you can hit on 8GHz memory, and then run the same benches as above, then downlock the memory to 7GHz and run benches

- Max Core and 7GHz memory
- Max Core and 8GHz memory

I want to see straight up memory scaling performance, ideally 4K with max graphics (no AA, or just FXAA). Or if you can't run @ 4k, simply max resolution with 8XAA, trying to simulate scenarios where bandwidth would be a factor.

I've got a 4K screen, and I'm curious about how much increasing the bandwidth will help performance.


----------



## jrcbandit

Everyone returning their EVGA cards did you have to pay a 15% restocking fee? Starts to add up when SLIing. I didn't pay a restock fee for the non-Game edition MSI but I refused delivery since I figured water blocks would never be made for those cards.

I ordered the short EVGA cards to put water blocks on them but I'm worried about coil whine.


----------



## Edkiefer

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *acidmanvl*
> 
> The weird thing is that the nvflash is the exact same version that was previously released around 16 september (5.190.0.1), I just compared both files and they are the same.


I didn't check version or run it but did look at date ,that was newer and file size was not same compared to 5.165 windows version .

Many have updated there bios but most didn't fix the fan issue .

I don't see why you couldn't just edit bios with KBT 1.27 (the TDP, power target to say 240w from 220 value now , rename it as MSI bios and flash with there bat file .


----------



## ccRicers

So finally installed my 970 Adidas Edition Zotac and got to testing Valley a couple of times, according to the settings on the Bit Tech 970 review article to compare, ultra 1920x1080 and NO AA. This is the basic model, not any of the AMP models. I got scores from the upper 3600's to 3800's on stock settings, compared to 4100 to 4300's on the MSI, Gigabyte and Asus cards.

I'm gonna do some further testing with Valley and Fire Strike and post screenshots when I come back home.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *fleetfeather*
> 
> Loaded up Valley, different sort of whine. Sounds like crickets chirping.
> 
> Somewhat relaxing, in a weird kind of way....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Nope, just reduces the other sounds going on


I remember you had a bad EVGA card, but don't remember if you are using another one from them.

I got some coil whine with my Zotac with the Valley benchmark too, and it's especially noticeable at the exit screen where FPS spikes into the thousands. However, this is only hearing it directly with my ears. On the other hand I do not hear any whine at all using my headphones (RP-DJ 1200's high impedance with Asus Xonar DG), with any products I've had.

The fans on the card itself not great, but are good enough- they sound less tolerable at mid RPMs when they are speeding up for heavy loads. They are kind of like the fans I had on my XFX HD 9750 but much less rattly and annoying.


----------



## ryouiki

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *fleetfeather*
> 
> Let me play you the song of my people


My Gigabyte 970 does the same thing, however it is not noticeable when the case is closed... obviously YMMV.


----------



## GoldenTiger

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *picket23*
> 
> Your saying msi forums have a nvflash that can work with the 970?
> 
> Is this correct? What's everyone waiting for..?


It's unfortunately not correct. It can only flash signed files with the correct HASH of the original file. The HASH part can be fixed with some hex editing legwork but the UEFI cert cannot be done on our end. Nvflash for DOS will not check the cert in prior cards' cases but there is no known nvflash in the wild that will recognize the Maxwell 2.0 boards. The BIOS file is easy enough for a basic mod and the hex edit is trickier but not tough if you learn how to calculate it out (took me ~5 minutes to do the entire thing).

You will see this screen when trying to flash a modded but non-checksum fixed file:


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *GoldenTiger*
> 
> So, an update on this for people, long story short is I am fairly sure we need a newer nvflash due to these errors as while the hash can be fixed, the digital certificate isn't something I know how to do offhand. I believe skyn3t and Occam are working on that front, but I figure I'll drop a little technical info from work I fiddled with today on my own as well.
> 
> There are two errors, when booting into Windows with VGA driver disabled, that arise when attempting to flash a modified BIOS with the nvflash there. There is a cert error related to the UEFI bootstrap code, and a "HASH MISMATCH". Either one causes nvflash to abort the procedure.
> 
> The hash mismatch can be fixed via this post's methodology by making your Checksum 32 match the original BIOS file's (http://www.xtremesystems.org/forums/showthread.php?180607-Tutorial-How-to-fix-a-bios-checksum), but I have as yet not found a way to fix the CERT error, which does appear to be an nvflash issue
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> without having the --protectoff command available in this version.
> 
> Here's an example of what happens when you mod the BIOS using KBT:
> 
> Code:
> 
> 
> 
> Code:
> 
> 
> stock crc-32: 165FEEB2
> stock checksum32: 011D9480
> stock checksum decimal: 18715776
> 
> mod crc-32: CD1F7512
> mod checksum32: 011D9680
> modded checksum decimal: 18716288
> 
> The resulting difference when converted to decimal from hex is +512 dec. stock to mod. This can be fixed with the whole calculation and manual hex edit method in the old XS guide linked above resulting in a matching checksum 32 (in my case I had to find a similar error text and calculate out the difference to edit in):
> 
> 
> 
> (Screenshot of MSI GTX 970 Gaming BIOS)
> 
> After modification, I ended up with this by editing the power cord disconnected error text (which, being plain ASCII text, is safe to edit):
> 
> 
> 
> Matching check32 after power tables altered. Unfortunately, I am stymied from here as to how to make nvflash put the BIOS into the cards due to the digital signature issue
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> . Useful right now, probably not much to most here, but maybe in a few years on another release someone will see this post and get some ideas similarly to how I did from that 2008 XS post. Back to playing some games and thinking for a few
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> !


The nvflash in the MSI forum archive is the same version that we already had found online, but includes a fan profile bios fix that was then re-signed by MSI so nvflash will accept it. Nothing new here, unfortunately, yet.


----------



## rv8000

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Edkiefer*
> 
> I didn't check version or run it but did look at date ,that was newer and file size was not same compared to 5.165 windows version .
> 
> Many have updated there bios but most didn't fix the fan issue .
> 
> I don't see why you couldn't just edit bios with KBT 1.27 (the TDP, power target to say 240w from 220 value now , rename it as MSI bios and flash with there bat file .


Access on the forums for that nvflash file is restricted, also if you download the same version you still cannot flash with a custom bios even after following the directions they gave. Apparently it has something to do with certification for the bios according to Golden.

*edit for being too slow, and golden providing much better info


----------



## a_ak57

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *970Rules*
> 
> I bring you guys a new 970 msi gaming review for few people sure on sidelines.
> 
> http://www.hardocp.com/article/2014/09/29/msi_geforce_gtx_970_gaming_4g_video_card_review#.VCmCrKhdWOY
> 
> I always loved hardocp reviews, forced on gaming result's, they even overclocked it to stable 1500+ and talked about what we been saying over and over here on this forum!
> "Let's make this very clear, there is more headroom for overclocking the GeForce GTX 970 GPU on our MSI GeForce GTX 970 GAMING video card than the power limit allows."
> 
> I feel like this sums it up.
> 
> 
> the hare is 970's unconcerned gpu core clock rate, and that turtle is the power limit defeating us.


Just to clarify, is this saying that the cards are capable of overclocking more but there's an artificial restriction placed on them via software/BIOS or something, or that the cards could overclock more if they had better power delivery (like two 8-pin connectors)?


----------



## GoldenTiger

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *a_ak57*
> 
> Just to clarify, is this saying that the cards are capable of overclocking more but there's an artificial restriction placed on them via software/BIOS or something, or that the cards could overclock more if they had better power delivery (like two 8-pin connectors)?


Everyone would be able to OC further on average if not for the wattage on the TDP limiter in the BIOS (software)







is what that's saying.


----------



## a_ak57

I see, thanks. So is that something that will be (relatively) safe to unlock or more just something you'd do temporarily for cool benchmark numbers?


----------



## ED77

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *GoldenTiger*
> 
> The bottleneck in this case is, as always, production I'm sure, which is normal. However, the abnormal part is that they are getting large restocks in (20-30+ of each card model) at newegg for example and selling them out... over, and over, and over, every day or two. This indicates to me that NVidia is pushing out a lot of product but the demand is high on a sustained basis for these cards still. Most launches you see rare restocks with maybe 5, 10 units at a time of one or two models at a time, and they sell back out. That's not the case this time.


Yep, I agree with this 100%. I know of at least 8 ppl who got the 970 (2 of them bought 2 cards) and another 4 who bought the 980. And these card has been out for what now? 10 days?? Another interesting thing is that these cards seem to be bringing a lot of AMD loyals to the NVidia camp...

Here's hoping AMD will release something even more amazing so the competition is there to drive everyone forward


----------



## rv8000

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *a_ak57*
> 
> I see, thanks. So is that something that will be (relatively) safe to unlock or more just something you'd do temporarily for cool benchmark numbers?


As long as you're not exceeding safe temperature limits for any of the components, will be different for air/water/exotic cooling solutions, it is perfectly safe provided you flash the card properly. For example my MSI 970 Gaming boosts up to 1566 without any voltage increase but ends up being throttled down under heavy load because the TDP limit is too low. Altering the voltage limits would be considered more so for "cool benchmark" results unless you have proper cooling to keep the voltage up.


----------



## GoldenTiger

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *a_ak57*
> 
> I see, thanks. So is that something that will be (relatively) safe to unlock or more just something you'd do temporarily for cool benchmark numbers?


Safe for 24/7 use







.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ED77*
> 
> Yep, I agree with this 100%. I know of at least 8 ppl who got the 970 (2 of them bought 2 cards) and another 4 who bought the 980. And these card has been out for what now? 10 days?? Another interesting thing is that these cards seem to be bringing a lot of AMD loyals to the NVidia camp...
> 
> Here's hoping AMD will release something even more amazing so the competition is there to drive everyone forward


Amen







.


----------



## Razzaa

I want unlocked BIOS NOW!!!!!!!

Seriously though, this is insane. These cards are beast.


----------



## Edkiefer

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *GoldenTiger*
> 
> It's unfortunately not correct. It can only flash signed files with the correct HASH of the original file. The HASH part can be fixed with some hex editing legwork but the UEFI cert cannot be done on our end. Nvflash for DOS will not check the cert in prior cards' cases but there is no known nvflash in the wild that will recognize the Maxwell 2.0 boards. The BIOS file is easy enough for a basic mod and the hex edit is trickier but not tough if you learn how to calculate it out (took me ~5 minutes to do the entire thing).
> 
> You will see this screen when trying to flash a modded but non-checksum fixed file:
> 
> 
> The nvflash in the MSI forum archive is the same version that we already had found online, but includes a fan profile bios fix that was then re-signed by MSI so nvflash will accept it. Nothing new here, unfortunately, yet.


Thanks for explaining that, I didn't even try it .

Being on a low res monitor I don't hit TDP much but i am sure there be a way to open up the TDP with new bios flasher , just matter or time .


----------



## acidmanvl

Can't someone crack the nvflash ?


----------



## GoldenTiger

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *acidmanvl*
> 
> Can't someone crack the nvflash ?


It's not the nvflash that's the problem but the encrypted UEFI cert,







. Just need one that works in DOS and we'll be good to go!


----------



## Razzaa

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *rv8000*
> 
> As long as you're not exceeding safe temperature limits for any of the components, will be different for air/water/exotic cooling solutions, it is perfectly safe provided you flash the card properly. For example my MSI 970 Gaming boosts up to 1566 without any voltage increase but ends up being throttled down under heavy load because the TDP limit is too low. Altering the voltage limits would be considered more so for "cool benchmark" results unless you have proper cooling to keep the voltage up.


This Gigabyte G1 never hits close to the TDP for some reason. I can run it at 1550/1950 and i dont get close even. It eventually starts having driver crashes at 1580/1950 though. but still doesn't hit TDP. Im confused lol


----------



## rv8000

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Razzaa*
> 
> This Gigabyte G1 never hits close to the TDP for some reason. I can run it at 1550/1950 and i dont get close even. It eventually starts having driver crashes at 1580/1950 though. but still doesn't hit TDP. Im confused lol


Default TDP for the Gigabyte card is 250w (or 280w I can never remember) which is why you aren't coming close power limit. The msi card has a TDP limit of 220w, or the 110% power limit shown in AB/Precision/GPUtweak.


----------



## acidmanvl

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *GoldenTiger*
> 
> It's not the nvflash that's the problem but the encrypted UEFI cert,
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> . Just need one that works in DOS and we'll be good to go!


Ok sorry for all this repeating, I got it now


----------



## GoldenTiger

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *acidmanvl*
> 
> Ok sorry for all this repeating, I got it now


Hehe







.


----------



## Razzaa

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *rv8000*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Razzaa*
> 
> This Gigabyte G1 never hits close to the TDP for some reason. I can run it at 1550/1950 and i dont get close even. It eventually starts having driver crashes at 1580/1950 though. but still doesn't hit TDP. Im confused lol
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Default TDP for the Gigabyte card is 250w (or 280w I can never remember) which is why you aren't coming close power limit. The msi card has a TDP limit of 220w, or the 110% power limit shown in AB/Precision/GPUtweak.
Click to expand...

Why doesn't it ever lock up or black screen? The drivers only crash and recover.


----------



## Edkiefer

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *rv8000*
> 
> Default TDP for the Gigabyte card is 250w (or 280w I can never remember) which is why you aren't coming close power limit. The msi card has a TDP limit of 220w, or the 110% power limit shown in AB/Precision/GPUtweak.


All the TDP I looked at through KBT show TDP of 250 for 970/980 , the power target for MSI970 is 220, the G1 has value of 280 (hmm higher than TDP ) and MSI 980 has power target of 241w (120% ) .

So thats why G1 would have higher limit and why the EVGA have lower as they have only 187w for PT .
Even though they all have 110% max, you can't go by that cause the 100% wattage value if different for each .


----------



## rv8000

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Edkiefer*
> 
> All the TDP I looked at through KBT show TDP of 250 for 970/980 , *the power target for MSI970 is 220*, the G1 has value of 280 (hmm higher than TDP ) and MSI 980 has power target of 241w (120% ) .
> 
> So thats why G1 would have higher limit and why the EVGA have lower as they have only 187w for PT .
> Even though they all have 110% max, you can't go by that cause the 100% wattage value if different for each .


Correct, just getting my terminology wrong. The MSI has a TDP of 250w, but the power limit is set to max at 220w (110% power slider setting).
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Razzaa*
> 
> Why doesn't it ever lock up or black screen? The drivers only crash and recover.


Different cards react differently to instability.


----------



## Cakewalk_S

Man all this talk about tdp issues makes me think I don't even need to bother to water-cooled my gpu... Just lapp the strix cooler and change the paste for a 60c max and call it a day... Hmm...


----------



## AmitPc

Might be joining you guys soon







trying to sell my 770, really the only problem is how much money im willing to shell out to cover the gap.
SUCKS, are these 970's as good as they seem? "30% more performance at 2/3rds of the tdp with amazing overclockability AND run at lower temps"
OR should i wait? will the price of the used 770 go up after everyone trades hands with them?
looking for some direction here-any advice would be appreciated.
Thanks


----------



## Didjo

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Edkiefer*
> 
> Thanks for explaining that, I didn't even try it .
> 
> Being on a low res monitor I don't hit TDP much but i am sure there be a way to open up the TDP with new bios flasher , just matter or time .


Does display res change power limit? For example 1080p display don't reach 110% of power limit and 1440p reach?

Sorry for my bad english.


----------



## doza

anybody experiencing computer freeze after trying to save bios from gpuz?

tried 5 times lol and each time i got freeze, dont remember last time i got this problem:S

gpuz 0.7.9.
asus strix970


----------



## GoldenTiger

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Didjo*
> 
> Does display res change power limit? For example 1080p display don't reach 110% of power limit and 1440p reach?
> 
> Sorry for my bad english.


If you are CPU bottlenecked you might not reach the power limit at 1080p because you wouldn't be hitting 99% utilization on your GPU, but would at 4K because of increased GPU load.

Your English is fine







!

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *doza*
> 
> anybody experiencing computer freeze after trying to save bios from gpuz?
> 
> tried 5 times lol and each time i got freeze, dont remember last time i got this problem:S
> 
> gpuz 0.7.9.
> asus strix970


Use this newer GPU-Z test build:

http://www.techpowerup.com/forums/threads/gpu-z-test-build-bios-saving-on-maxwell.205635/


----------



## doza

thx! it's working


----------



## MrMD

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Edkiefer*
> 
> Are you seeing voltage going up with less than 20mv ?
> for me every 20mv is tipping point for voltage 20mv=1.243, 40mv=1.262v


Stock i get 1.212
When i push up to +15mv i get little jumps to 1.2370 with slight jump in boost clock of 1516 but doesnt hold goes bacjk down to 1.212v/1503mhz clock. It is stable tho

At +25mv It holds a constant 1.2370v. Stressed with all other stuff as i had it before +175 core +500mem.The boost clock i would of expected is 1503,but just by adding the extra 10mv it slightly boosted the clock up to 1516mhz. Again rock solid in Valley and Firestrike

Not pushed the mv to see what it takes to get 1.25,wouldnt matter for now as in benches im already touching 110% power usage and any more will almost certainly throttleBut i assume like you it would be at around 40mv


----------



## Garrett1974NL

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *AmitPc*
> 
> Might be joining you guys soon
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> trying to sell my 770, really the only problem is how much money im willing to shell out to cover the gap.
> SUCKS, are these 970's as good as they seem? "30% more performance at 2/3rds of the tdp with amazing overclockability AND run at lower temps"
> OR should i wait? will the price of the used 770 go up after everyone trades hands with them?
> looking for some direction here-any advice would be appreciated.
> Thanks


Just buy the damn 970 ok?















It's just so much fun to overclock a cheap card to beyond 1500 core...ahh the joys of overclocking, it never gets boring








Mine does 1554 max in Battlefield, at 1559 I get driver crashes. Glad I sold my 780Ti that topped out at a stable 1228. And that was watercooled rofl...


----------



## Didjo

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *GoldenTiger*
> 
> If you are CPU bottlenecked you might not reach the power limit at 1080p because you wouldn't be hitting 99% utilization on your GPU, but would at 4K because of increased GPU load.


Thanks for the help GoldenTiger.

You're very helpfull!


----------



## Edkiefer

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Cakewalk_S*
> 
> Man all this talk about tdp issues makes me think I don't even need to bother to water-cooled my gpu... Just lapp the strix cooler and change the paste for a 60c max and call it a day... Hmm...


Actually these cards are in much better shape than older versions were you would hit TDP issues because as you go up with voltage and clocks it would pull even more.
thing with Maxwell is they keep clocking so high as for temps you don't need water for GPU core, VRM maybe if high OC .
They run real cool with just edited fan profile and not loud at all .


----------



## Nark96

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Garrett1974NL*
> 
> Just buy the damn 970 ok?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It's just so much fun to overclock a cheap card to beyond 1500 core...ahh the joys of overclocking, it never gets boring
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mine does 1554 max in Battlefield, at 1559 I get driver crashes. Glad I sold my 780Ti that topped out at a stable 1228. And that was watercooled rofl...


You sold your 780Ti and got a 970? that's like going backwards lol, wouldn't even consider that an upgrade. Should have gone with the 980 for a more noticeable performance Improvement


----------



## specopsFI

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *rv8000*
> 
> Default TDP for the Gigabyte card is 250w (or 280w I can never remember) which is why you aren't coming close power limit. The msi card has a TDP limit of 220w, or the 110% power limit shown in AB/Precision/GPUtweak.


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Edkiefer*
> 
> All the TDP I looked at through KBT show TDP of 250 for 970/980 , the power target for MSI970 is 220, the G1 has value of 280 (hmm higher than TDP ) and MSI 980 has power target of 241w (120% ) .
> 
> So thats why G1 would have higher limit and why the EVGA have lower as they have only 187w for PT .
> Even though they all have 110% max, you can't go by that cause the 100% wattage value if different for each .


Both of you: +rep!

I actually just came in here for this exact info. Been going back and forth between Gigabyte, MSI and Asus (plus a really cheap GTX 780 Lightning) and this actually made me pull the trigger. Gigabyte GTX 970 G1 it is then! Haven't had a Gigabyte card since the GTX 460 days, the 460 SOC was the top dog in the enthusiast value GPU market back then. Hope this G1 lives up to that! Now if only my store could get it in stock, right now they give an ETA for Oct 9th


----------



## Razzaa

Got bored and was seeing if could just leave Power limit at stock.

This is everything stock. Except core of course











Below is a 25mv bump because anything after that is pointless as it wont go past 1250mv. Power limit still stock. Just by increasing 25mv it bumped my boost up. I didn't change the clocks from above.



Below is as far as i can go on 25mv bump.



In my case power limit increase does nothing because i never hit the 100% to begin with.


----------



## Edkiefer

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Didjo*
> 
> Does display res change power limit? For example 1080p display don't reach 110% of power limit and 1440p reach?
> 
> Sorry for my bad english.


I would say it depends on clocks, res and app your testing .
I get different results depending on real games or BM and because I am on a 1600x1200 only certain app push the TDP up for me, but again i haven't even pushed OC but that is how TDP works for me .

Something like Valley I get lower TDP with FSAA =8x then if I have it off were fps soot way up, my power goes up too .
with stock 100% and midl OC I was coming close to 100% in Valley with 0x FSAA .


----------



## GoldenTiger

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Nark96*
> 
> You sold your 780Ti and got a 970? that's like going backwards lol, wouldn't even consider that an upgrade. Should have gone with the 980 for a more noticeable performance Improvement


It'll perform about the same OC'd compared to a 1228mhz 780 ti, but be cheaper (meaning he'll pocket some money) and run a lot cooler + have MFAA support, on stock air at that







. Doesn't sound like going backwards to me







. Check spoiler for performance proof







:


Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!



Here's a review someone found I thought was worth posting as this kind of comparison is often cited but rarely has data to answer it so far:
http://www.reviewstudio.net/2028-asus-gtx-970-strix-oc-review-bring-the-maxwell-to-the-owl

It compares a 1228mhz GTX 780 Ti OC vs. 1300mhz GTX 780 OC vs. a 1530mhz GTX 970 OC, for the curious *(boost clocks as stated in the text)*.

The 780 Ti in the review is stated to be running at 1228mhz boost in-game with 1975mhz memory (7900mhz qdr)
(http://www.reviewstudio.net/1179-asus-gtx-780-ti-directcu-ii-oc-review-best-performance-dead-silent/overclocking) and you can find the same reference in the 780 OC review on their site.

*BASE CLOCKS are listed by them in the graph. Boost clocks according to the review are as stated above







. This is actually the best oc-to-oc comparison between a 780 ti at good clocks, 780 at good clocks, and GTX 970 at good clocks, that I have seen yet.*





































The gap in other reviews narrows a little at 4K, while remaining similar to 1080 when done at 2560x1440 resolution, keep in mind. (They have a 3dmark score in there too but list the combined, rather than GPU, score which makes it meaningless







). The GTX 970 oc'd stacks up very favorably to the GTX 780 Ti oc'd and consistently beats out the 780 oc'd.


----------



## Edkiefer

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *doza*
> 
> anybody experiencing computer freeze after trying to save bios from gpuz?
> 
> tried 5 times lol and each time i got freeze, dont remember last time i got this problem:S
> 
> gpuz 0.7.9.
> asus strix970


Yes, you need a newer 0.7.9 version , that happened to me to, it rebooted system with old version.
new version unloads the vid driver before exporting .

I think I got it off the MSI 970 fan issue post .

https://forum-en.msi.com/index.php?topic=183618.0

I forget which page but it in there I think .


----------



## Edkiefer

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MrMD*
> 
> Stock i get 1.212
> When i push up to +15mv i get little jumps to 1.2370 with slight jump in boost clock of 1516 but doesnt hold goes bacjk down to 1.212v/1503mhz clock. It is stable tho
> 
> At +25mv It holds a constant 1.2370v. Stressed with all other stuff as i had it before +175 core +500mem.The boost clock i would of expected is 1503,but just by adding the extra 10mv it slightly boosted the clock up to 1516mhz. Again rock solid in Valley and Firestrike
> 
> Not pushed the mv to see what it takes to get 1.25,wouldnt matter for now as in benches im already touching 110% power usage and any more will almost certainly throttleBut i assume like you it would be at around 40mv


Ok, I see my results are tiny different , my default is 1.218 , anyway I didn't check for holding at high OC, all I did to see where it raise and held . I didn't raise clocks way up .


----------



## Nark96

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *GoldenTiger*
> 
> It'll perform about the same OC'd compared to a 1228mhz 780 ti, but be cheaper (meaning he'll pocket some money) and run a lot cooler + have MFAA support, on stock air at that
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> . Doesn't sound like going backwards to me
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> . Check spoiler for performance proof
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> :
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> Here's a review someone found I thought was worth posting as this kind of comparison is often cited but rarely has data to answer it so far:
> http://www.reviewstudio.net/2028-asus-gtx-970-strix-oc-review-bring-the-maxwell-to-the-owl
> 
> It compares a 1228mhz GTX 780 Ti OC vs. 1300mhz GTX 780 OC vs. a 1530mhz GTX 970 OC, for the curious *(boost clocks as stated in the text)*.
> 
> The 780 Ti in the review is stated to be running at 1228mhz boost in-game with 1975mhz memory (7900mhz qdr)
> (http://www.reviewstudio.net/1179-asus-gtx-780-ti-directcu-ii-oc-review-best-performance-dead-silent/overclocking) and you can find the same reference in the 780 OC review on their site.
> 
> *BASE CLOCKS are listed by them in the graph. Boost clocks according to the review are as stated above
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> . This is actually the best oc-to-oc comparison between a 780 ti at good clocks, 780 at good clocks, and GTX 970 at good clocks, that I have seen yet.*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The gap in other reviews narrows a little at 4K, while remaining similar to 1080 when done at 2560x1440 resolution, keep in mind. (They have a 3dmark score in there too but list the combined, rather than GPU, score which makes it meaningless
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ). The GTX 970 oc'd stacks up very favorably to the GTX 780 Ti oc'd and consistently beats out the 780 oc'd.


Fair enough but to me it seems a waste







personally I would have gone all out and got the 980


----------



## Edkiefer

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Razzaa*
> 
> Got bored and was seeing if could just leave Power limit at stock.
> 
> This is everything stock. Except core of course
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Below is a 25mv bump because anything after that is pointless as it wont go past 1250mv. Power limit still stock. Just by increasing 25mv it bumped my boost up. I didn't change the clocks from above.
> 
> 
> 
> Below is as far as i can go on 25mv bump.
> 
> 
> 
> In my case power limit increase does nothing because i never hit the 100% to begin with.


What card do you have, the G1 ?

You can see your getting VOp flags(limited by operation voltage) in GPU-Z

Anyway, maybe more voltage set in bios but were getting good almost 1600 results so that's massive improvement over ref 970 .


----------



## orick

Seems some ppl are saying the zotac plain 970 isn't very good. But I found this thread where owners seem pretty happy. What do you guys think? It's the only brand that's readily available in Canada and not have jacked up prices.

http://www.overclock.net/t/1514089/zotac-970


----------



## Razzaa

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Edkiefer*
> 
> Yes, you need a newer 0.7.9 version , that happened to me to, it rebooted system with old version.
> new version unloads the vid driver before exporting .
> 
> I think I got it off the MSI 970 fan issue post .
> 
> https://forum-en.msi.com/index.php?topic=183618.0
> 
> I forget which page but it in there I think .


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Edkiefer*
> 
> What card do you have, the G1 ?
> 
> You can see your getting VOp flags(limited by operation voltage) in GPU-Z
> 
> Anyway, maybe more voltage set in bios but were getting good almost 1600 results so that's massive improvement over ref 970 .


Correct me if im wrong but Vop flags mean i could boost the clock higher but i am limited by the lack of volatge?

VOp = Operating. Indicating perf is limited by max operating voltage.

Which is a good thing. Unlocked voltage will be great for these cards!!!


----------



## ideaidea

Man, I wonder what performance is achievable on a good water setup with unlocked overclocking...


----------



## rv8000

I miss the overclocking freedom of my 290s, so many hoops to jump through thanks to greenlight


----------



## Netherwind

Anyone running SLI that got problem with the top card downclocking in less demanding games?
My top card normally clocks down to 899MHz but in the picture below I changed Power saving Features to Max Performance just to check. This is strange since the bottom card boosts normally and this seems to make my FPS lower than usual.



Second question, I feel like my CPU is bottlenecking in CPU bound games like Watch Dogs and even WoW. I was expecting 120fps in Pandaria but it fluctuates between 65-110. I also got a driver crash/reset (screen froze, went black half a second and resumed like nothing happened. Right now I'm running at stock speeds.

BF4 could also be bottlenecking, I hoped for 120fps there too but am ranging between 50-105 depending on map and other effects.

i5 3750K @ 4,4GHz


----------



## ideaidea

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *rv8000*
> 
> I miss the overclocking freedom of my 290s, so many hoops to jump through thanks to greenlight


Yeah, overclocking sucks nowdays.


----------



## Nark96

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Netherwind*
> 
> Anyone running SLI that got problem with the top card downclocking in less demanding games?
> My top card normally clocks down to 899MHz but in the picture below I changed Power saving Features to Max Performance just to check. This is strange since the bottom card boosts normally and this seems to make my FPS lower than usual.
> 
> 
> 
> Second question, I feel like my CPU is bottlenecking in CPU bound games like Watch Dogs and even WoW. I was expecting 120fps in Pandaria but it fluctuates between 65-110. I also got a driver crash/reset (screen froze, went black half a second and resumed like nothing happened. Right now I'm running at stock speeds.
> 
> BF4 could also be bottlenecking, I hoped for 120fps there too but am ranging between 50-105 depending on map and other effects.
> 
> i5 3750K @ 4,4GHz


A 3570K shouldn't be a bottleneck for two 970's, if it were 980's then it would be a bottleneck.


----------



## Edkiefer

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Razzaa*
> 
> Correct me if im wrong but Vop flags mean i could boost the clock higher but i am limited by the lack of volatge?
> 
> VOp = Operating. Indicating perf is limited by max operating voltage.
> 
> Which is a good thing. Unlocked voltage will be great for these cards!!!


I think so but i don't have a lot experience with it as i am coming form 660ti PE/OC and didn't have that feedback .


----------



## master0068

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Nark96*
> 
> A 3570K shouldn't be a bottleneck for two 970's, if it were 980's then it would be a bottleneck.


That's a bold, unfounded statement.

The 980 isn't a huge leap from the GTX 970, so they're going to be bottlenecked by pretty much the same CPU clocks.

And being CPU bottlenecked depends on a lot of things, like the application/game you're running, graphics settings, resolution etc.

I've got a 3570k, and it's not a bottleneck, the next waves of CPUs haven't been about performance, but rather energy efficiency.

Clock that 3570k to 4GHz or more, and you're good for pretty much anything.


----------



## Dimensive

Got my dual GTX 970s today.


----------



## master0068

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Nark96*
> 
> You sold your 780Ti and got a 970? that's like going backwards lol, wouldn't even consider that an upgrade. Should have gone with the 980 for a more noticeable performance Improvement


I'm with you on this one. Although, I'd pick a 970 because I need HDMI 2.0, (4k @ 60 Hz TV support)







.

Otherwise, I'd stick with the 780ti and wait for something faster, like the "980ti" or whatever they'll call it.


----------



## Nark96

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *master0068*
> 
> That's a bold, unfounded statement.
> 
> The 980 isn't a huge leap from the GTX 970, so they're going to be bottlenecked by pretty much the same CPU clocks.
> 
> And being CPU bottlenecked depends on a lot of things, like the application/game you're running, graphics settings, resolution etc.
> 
> I've got a 3570k, and it's not a bottleneck, the next waves of CPUs haven't been about performance, but rather energy efficiency.
> 
> Clock that 3570k to 4GHz or more, and you're good for pretty much anything.


'pretty much anything' lol. Not true. Do you honestly think a 3570K has same performance as a 4790K for instance in Battlefield 4, which has very good multi-thread support? I think you'll find that was a bold, unfounded statement







and a 980 is quite a leap when overclocked compared to a 970. I'm talking about SLI 980's first of all not single vs single. SLI performance 980 SLI VS 970 SLI, the 980's smash the 970's.

Lastly, 'the next waves of cpu's haven't been about performance but rather energy efficiency' while that may be true in certain aspects, that's not always the case. The new DC/Haswell CPU's clocked at 4+ GHz will destroy any Ivy/Sandy CPU.


----------



## Nark96

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Dimensive*
> 
> Got my dual GTX 970s today.


Very nice







I'm jealous


----------



## steve210

my computer shut down twice while playing dark souls 2 i had afterburner running but no overlocking on my msi 970 gaming.
i tried crysis 3 and elder scrolls online they both played good no shut down.
do i need to uninstall afterburner could that be shutting my computer off and restarting


----------



## Nark96

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *steve210*
> 
> my computer shut down twice while playing dark souls 2 i had afterburner running but no overlocking on my msi 970 gaming.
> i tried crysis 3 and elder scrolls online they both played good no shut down.
> do i need to uninstall afterburner could that be shutting my computer off and restarting


Power supply model and wattage?


----------



## ideaidea

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *master0068*
> 
> Otherwise, I'd stick with the 780ti and wait for something faster, like the "980ti" or whatever they'll call it.


Well, 980 is already the full version of GM204. You can't just unlock more cores like it was done with 780ti. It would take nVidia to make another chip, and they have absolutely no reason for that at the moment. Even if they have working samples of a bigger Maxwell they are in absoluetly no hurry at the moment to let it out.


----------



## steve210

CORSAIR Professional Series HX750 (CMPSU-750HX) 750W ATX12V 2.3 / EPS12V 2.91 SLI Ready CrossFire Ready 80 PLUS SILVER
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Nark96*
> 
> Power supply model and wattage?


----------



## Nark96

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ideaidea*
> 
> Well, 980 is already the full version of GM204. You can't just unlock more cores like it was done with 780ti. It would take nVidia to make another chip, and they have absolutely no reason for that at the moment. Even if they have working samples of a bigger Maxwell they are in absoluetly no hurry at the moment to let it out.


That is just a rumour/speculation none of us know if that GM204 is the full chip. There could be a more powerful 20/16nm GM204 next year. Again, speculation.


----------



## Nark96

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *steve210*
> 
> CORSAIR Professional Series HX750 (CMPSU-750HX) 750W ATX12V 2.3 / EPS12V 2.91 SLI Ready CrossFire Ready 80 PLUS SILVER


Hmmm your PSU has more than enough wattage, especially if you haven't overclocked and are running stock clocks. Very odd. It could be a dying PSU though. I doubt afterburner is causing shut downs on your PC, the issue lies somewhere else.

*EDIT*

It could be the driver too. Which driver are you running? 343.11 or 343.16?


----------



## master0068

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Nark96*
> 
> 'pretty much anything' lol. Not true. Do you honestly think a 3570K has same performance as a 4790K for instance in Battlefield 4, which has very good multi-thread support? I think you'll find that was a bold, unfounded statement
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> and a 980 is quite a leap when overclocked compared to a 970. I'm talking about SLI 980's first of all not single vs single. SLI performance 980 SLI VS 970 SLI, the 980's smash the 970's.
> 
> Lastly, 'the next waves of cpu's haven't been about performance but rather energy efficiency' while that may be true in certain aspects, that's not always the case. The new DC/Haswell CPU's clocked at 4+ GHz will destroy any Ivy/Sandy CPU.


Hey,

Just for comparisons sake (because in all honesty, I WISH CPUs were getting much faster and actually contributed to gaming performance more), and hopefully we can leave it at that, without starting an e-war, here's some benchmarks showing insignificant differences between i5, and mobile i7 in SLI.

Even compared to an i3, in your so called "optimized for multi threading" Battlefield 4, we're not talking a big difference here, so an i5 3570k @ 4.4GHz is going perform better than that i3.


Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


----------



## steve210

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Nark96*
> 
> Hmmm your PSU has more than enough wattage, especially if you haven't overclocked and are running stock clocks. Very odd. It could be a dying PSU though.


wow i only had that power supply two years i normal clean my case every month weird though


----------



## shilka

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *steve210*
> 
> wow i only had that power supply two years i normal clean my case every month weird though


You can test it with a digtal multi meter to see if its broken or not.


----------



## ideaidea

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Nark96*
> 
> The new DC/Haswell CPU's clocked at 4+ GHz will destroy any Ivy/Sandy CPU.


My Sandy is as 4,7, and it's not at 5,0 bacause I'm too lazy to go the BIOS and tune my rig.

Last time I checked there were no difference in FPS if you had a well clocked CPU from intel 2xxx-k and on, no matter what GPU setup.
And the difference between 970 and 980 is about 10%, def not enough to see a drastical CPU dependence between these two. Shall we do some math? 50 FPS on 970 -> 55 FPS on 980. What happens if we have two cards? We double it! 100 FPS on 2x970 -> 110 FPS on 2x980. MAGIC! It's still 10%! Unbelivable, isn't it?


----------



## Accursed Entity

So many dual 970's and here I am trying to buy a G1 970 from Amazon lol


----------



## steve210

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Nark96*
> 
> Hmmm your PSU has more than enough wattage, especially if you haven't overclocked and are running stock clocks. Very odd. It could be a dying PSU though. I doubt afterburner is causing shut downs on your PC, the issue lies somewhere else.
> 
> *EDIT*
> 
> It could be the driver too. Which driver are you running? 343.11 or 343.16?


344.16 WHQL could that driver bebugged


----------



## ideaidea

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *master0068*
> 
> Even compared to an i3, in your so called "optimized for multi threading" Battlefield 4, we're not talking a big difference here, so an i5 3570k @ 4.4GHz is going perform better than that i3.


I would still go for the fastest single core performance, even in 2014/2015.


----------



## Nark96

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *master0068*
> 
> Hey,
> 
> Just for comparisons sake (because in all honesty, I WISH CPUs were getting much faster and actually contributed to gaming performance more), and hopefully we can leave it at that, without starting an e-war, here's some benchmarks showing insignificant differences between i5, and mobile i7 in SLI.
> 
> Even compared to an i3, in your so called "optimized for multi threading" Battlefield 4, we're not talking a big difference here, so an i5 3570k @ 4.4GHz is going perform better than that i3.
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


This is at 1080P. Beyond 1080P CPU's with HT, 4+ cores will start to take the lead.


----------



## Nark96

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ideaidea*
> 
> My Sandy is as 4,7, and it's not at 5,0 bacause I'm too lazy to go the BIOS and tune my rig.
> 
> Last time I checked there were no difference in FPS if you had a well clocked CPU from intel 2xxx-k and on, no matter what GPU setup.
> And the difference between 970 and 980 is about 10%, def not enough to see a drastical CPU dependence between these two. Shall we do some math? 50 FPS on 970 -> 55 FPS on 980. What happens if we have two cards? We double it! 100 FPS on 2x970 -> 110 FPS on 2x980. MAGIC! It's still 10%! Unbelivable, isn't it?


Not always the case







and it's more than 10% to be fair. It's 10% more powerful than the R9 290X not a 970.


----------



## ideaidea

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Nark96*
> 
> That is just a rumour/speculation none of us know if that GM204 is the full chip. There could be a more powerful 20/16nm GM204 next year. Again, speculation.


By full you mean there's a better/bigger version? Ofc there is! We just won't be able to buy it for another year







.


----------



## master0068

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Nark96*
> 
> This is at 1080P. Beyond 1080P CPU's with HT, 4+ cores will start to take the lead.


That would make even less sense. As you increase the resolution and graphics, the workload goes up significantly for the GPU, and very little, if any for the CPU.

That's the whole point of testing at lower resolutions to test CPU performance... when you know GPUs aren't the bottleneck, you can see how much difference in performance there is between the CPUs.

If anything, a SLI configuration at 1080p would help prove your statement, and increasing resolution would likely result in more even performance between the CPUs as the GPUs would start being the bottleneck.


----------



## Nark96

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *steve210*
> 
> 344.16 WHQL could that driver bebugged


That driver only supports the GTX 970/980 as far as I know. But I believe they addressed a few bugs that were present in 343.11 in 343.16. I'm quite active on the NVIDIA driver feedback thread and atm there are countless driver issues with the current branch for GTX 980/970 GPU's.


----------



## ruinairas

Is there any way to enable MFAA right now? I heard you can find it in the Nvidia Control Panel, but I don't see the option.


----------



## ideaidea

Surprised that nobody has already voltmodded their 980/970 on a water rig...









I wanna see them clocks!


----------



## Nark96

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *master0068*
> 
> That would make even less sense. As you increase the resolution and graphics, the workload goes up significantly for the GPU, and very little, if any for the CPU.
> 
> That's the whole point of testing at lower resolutions to test CPU performance... when you know GPUs aren't the bottleneck, you can see how much difference in performance there is between the CPUs.
> 
> If anything, a SLI configuration at 1080p would help prove your statement, and increasing resolution would likely result in more even performance between the CPUs as the GPUs would start being the bottleneck.


Min FPS increases as res increases for higher resolutions with HT enabled. Not sure about MAX FPS though.


----------



## DiaSin

I think PCPartPicker is stoned









I put together a list for a new build just to see what it would cost, and noticed something odd about the wattage it claimed the system would draw..
http://pcpartpicker.com/p/txHwD3
Seems kinda high doesn't it?

So then I added in my current storage, which, if I actually had money for this build, I would transfer over. Now look at the wattage.
http://pcpartpicker.com/p/3PJYf7
Seems the be about an extra 100-150 watts more than that system would really draw I think.


----------



## ideaidea

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Nark96*
> 
> and it's more than 10% to be fair. It's 10% more powerful than the R9 290X not a 970.


Even 4-way 980 won't bottleneck into CPU at a good resolution like 1440p or 4K... I guess


----------



## Nark96

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ideaidea*
> 
> By full you mean there's a better/bigger version? Ofc there is! We just won't be able to buy it for another year
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> .


You just contradicted yourself lol


----------



## Nark96

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ideaidea*
> 
> Even 4-way 980 won't bottleneck into CPU at a good resolution like 1440p or 4K... I guess


4 way SLI 980's would be silly. SLI beyond 3 way doesn't scale very well, even at higher resolutions.


----------



## GoldenTiger

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Nark96*
> 
> Not always the case
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> and it's more than 10% to be fair. It's 10% more powerful than the R9 290X not a 970.


It's around 12 percent at equal clocks. And since these cards hit the same clocks being the same chip and architecture... That's really not a huge gap between the gtx 970 and 980.


----------



## master0068

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ideaidea*
> 
> I would still go for the fastest single core performance, even in 2014/2015.


Yeah, People have a misconception about how much games are really capitalizing on Multi threading. You see games releasing official statements that they will be optimizing for multi threading, then you look at benchmarks, and performance is identical for a 2 core vs 4 core CPU (clocked the same).

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Nark96*
> 
> That is just a rumour/speculation none of us know if that GM204 is the full chip. There could be a more powerful 20/16nm GM204 next year. Again, speculation.


Oh it's coming. We're going to see a GM210 on 28nm, and likely a GM204b on 20nm. The revision might not come with a huge performance boost though, 28 to 20 likely won't bring a huge performance increase, although on a chip like GM204, even without the die shrink, they could EASILY increase voltage and crank that SOB to 1700MHz core, 8.5GHz memory and call it a GTX 985.

Now THAT's what I would have wanted to see instead of the GTX 970 and 980.

I for one, am more impressed with performance rather than efficiency. I can afford an extra 2$ a month in hydro. I wish they would have pushed these a bit more, but I guess it's par for the course, when the competition isn't doing much, and Nvidia's new strategy is the release more products and capitalize on revenue.


----------



## Nark96

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *GoldenTiger*
> 
> It's around 12 percent at equal clocks. And since these cards hit the same clocks being the same chip and architecture... That's really not a huge gap between the gtx 970 and 980.


12% isn't exactly small haha, but I see where you're coming from for the price premium it's not worth the extra







but for someone 'upgrading' from say a GTX 780/780Ti a GTX 980 would be more beneficial. But, personally I think it would be silly to upgrade anyway from a 780/780Ti, each to their own though.


----------



## Nark96

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *master0068*
> 
> Oh it's coming. We're going to see a GM210 on 28nm, and likely a GM204b on 20nm. The revision might not come with a huge performance boost though, 28 to 20 likely won't bring a huge performance increase, although on a chip like GM204, even without the die shrink, they could EASILY increase voltage and crank that SOB to 1700MHz core, 8.5GHz memory and call it a GTX 985.


True say


----------



## master0068

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Nark96*
> 
> Min FPS increases as res increases for higher resolutions with HT enabled. Not sure about MAX FPS though.


Yeah, in some benchmarks it looks like that's the case, but don't always look at benchmarks so subjectively.

I'll tell you why. Although the min FPS is higher, the average is roughly the same, which means the increase in minimum isn't affecting the overall average i,e, consistent gameplay experience.

Which also means that

a) the few (or only) scenes where the minimum IS being increased, is so seldom, that it isn't enough to bump up your average (think the Heaven 4.0 Benchmark where people are getting 8fps min). If it hits it even ONCE, it records it.

b) it could just be a CPU hitch where it can manage the data to feed the SLI cards, again, essentially being so infrequent that it doesn't improve actual experience, BUT proving that the new CPUs are doing SOMETHING more efficiently, likely memory management, bus management etc. just not enough to help with gaming, or to claim that a i5 3570k would bottleneck.


----------



## ideaidea

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Nark96*
> 
> You just contradicted yourself lol


No.







980 is a maxed out GM204 with 4x4SMMs. There could be a whole 4SMM block disabled, but that would be really weird. It could be 4x5SMMs but, that would also be kinda weird. No. Most probably it's maxed.
....but, nVidia migth have a better die , let's call it Gx2xx. Won't be surprised to see a better die with 6x4SMMs or some other configuration with 2500+ CUDA cores in their next flagship... ahyway, won't happen soon








Quote:


> Oh it's coming. We're going to see a GM210 on 28nm, and likely a GM204b on 20nm. The revision might not come with a huge performance boost though, 28 to 20 likely won't bring a huge performance increase, although on a chip like GM204, even without the die shrink, they could EASILY increase voltage and crank that SOB to 1700MHz core, 8.5GHz memory and call it a GTX 985.


or this... considering how willing TSMC is to swith to 16nm.


----------



## Nark96

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ideaidea*
> 
> No.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 980 is a maxed out GM204 with 4x4SMMs. There could be a whole 4SMM block disabled, but that would be really weird. It could be 4x5SMMs but, that would also be kinda weird. No. Most probably it's maxed.
> ....but, nVidia migth have a better die , let's call it Gx2xx. Won't be surprised to see a better die with 6x4SMMs or some other configuration with 2500+ CUDA cores in their next flagship... ahyway, won't happen soon


You never know, NVIDIA always surprise slump people with their kick you in the crotch GPU releases xD
I'm thinking their next flagship card will likely have 3200+ Cuda cores, obviously depending on what AMD has to offer


----------



## Nark96

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *master0068*
> 
> Yeah, in some benchmarks it looks like that's the case, but don't always look at benchmarks so subjectively.
> 
> I'll tell you why. Although the min FPS is higher, the average is roughly the same, which means the increase in minimum isn't affecting the overall average i,e, consistent gameplay experience.
> 
> Which also means that
> 
> a) the few (or only) scenes where the minimum IS being increased, is so seldom, that it isn't enough to bump up your average (think the Heaven 4.0 Benchmark where people are getting 8fps min). If it hits it even ONCE, it records it.
> 
> b) it could just be a CPU hitch where it can manage the data to feed the SLI cards, again, essentially being so infrequent that it doesn't improve actual experience, BUT proving that the new CPUs are doing SOMETHING more efficiently, likely memory management, bus management etc. just not enough to help with gaming, or to claim that a i5 3570k would bottleneck.


Fair enough and thanks for clearing that up, well said.


----------



## TopicClocker

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *master0068*
> 
> Yeah, People have a misconception about how much games are really capitalizing on Multi threading. You see games releasing official statements that they will be optimizing for multi threading, then you look at benchmarks, and performance is identical for a 2 core vs 4 core CPU (clocked the same).
> Oh it's coming. We're going to see a GM210 on 28nm, and likely a GM204b on 20nm. The revision might not come with a huge performance boost though, 28 to 20 likely won't bring a huge performance increase, although on a chip like GM204, even without the die shrink, they could EASILY increase voltage and crank that SOB to 1700MHz core, 8.5GHz memory and call it a GTX 985.


Binning might be the next big problem, but I don't know.


----------



## ideaidea

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *master0068*
> 
> The next card (GM210) I'm guessing,will have 6 GPCs, and 6 memory controllers. That's 3072 Shaders, and 384bit bus. It'll likely run hotter, and won't be able to clock as high, so allowing people to clock a GTX 970 to speeds that would beat a 980ti is bad for business (although it would be great for us
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ).
> 
> The GTX 980ti will be the 4K monster, and I want it, but I NEVER buy flagship cards. 400$ has always been my soft limit, especially since I upgrade roughly every 12-18 months.


Ofc Huang knows what he's doing... But the card that you described won't be needed untill x390... which is far away from now. And I also doubt that another 100MHz on 970 will make that much difference







I mean, come on! Let us have fun with the cards. It's not like unlocked 970 will be better than unlocked 980, or any other new unlocked card.

I once bought a $700 card. Was totally worth it









But the saddest part is that we don't have any good 4K monitors for gaming.


----------



## rv8000

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Nark96*
> 
> *12% isn't exactly small haha*, but I see where you're coming from for the price premium it's not worth the extra
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> but for someone 'upgrading' from say a GTX 780/780Ti a GTX 980 would be more beneficial. But, personally I think it would be silly to upgrade anyway from a 780/780Ti, each to their own though.


In any situation were it really matters or you're going to notice a difference it is a small performance gap. An example would be 4k were many games struggle with max quality settings (bar eye candy), say you have a 40 fps avg at said settings 12% is a little less than 5fps. This isn't going to be a huge change. Aside from that at 1080p, and 1440p it is honestly really hard to find games that a 970, 290, 770, 280x, cannot handle above 60fps unless you're trying to meet certain requirements (120hz +, 3d, multi monitor etc...). So in a big picture sense you're not going to an important difference in most cases. 970 is a much better buy in almost every respect, unless you benchmark or have extreme circumstances then the 12% will make all the difference.


----------



## master0068

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ideaidea*
> 
> Ofc Huang knows what he's doing... But the card that you described won't be needed untill x390... which is far away from now. And I also doubt that another 100MHz on 970 will make that much difference
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I mean, come on! Let us have fun with the cards. It's not like unlocked 970 will be better than unlocked 980, or any other new unlocked card.
> 
> I once bought a $700 card. Was totally worth it
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> But the saddest part is that we don't have any good 4K monitors for gaming.


Seiki is releasing 4K monitors. 28,32,and 40 inches I think. With Displayport, and HDMI 2.0.

I have the SEIKI SE39UY04, and I've got to say, I'm super happy with it. I paid 400$ (it's 340$ on amazon now) and it's beautiful. Obviously 30hz sucks, but for video, desktop and slow paced games, it's fine. I'm REALLY anxious for a 46" 4k with HDMI 2.0 to come out at a reasonable price.

No, the SADDEST part is with we don't have any good 4K gaming cards.


----------



## subyman

I installed the two MSI 970's I got in the mail today and they both have high ASIC scores. One is 79% and the other is 83.2%. They run at 1554mhz and 8Ghz memory each without any voltage increase. Power limit isn't maxed either either. Right when I add voltage, I get over 100% power limit though. I'm thinking the 83.2% card could possibly reach 1600mhz without SLI.

Firestrike score with +500 mem and +200 core was 21544 graphics.

FWIW, the top card in SLI doesn't even get as hot as the EVGA single card did lol.


----------



## n780tivs980

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *subyman*
> 
> I installed the two MSI 970's I got in the mail today and they both have high ASIC scores. One is 79% and the other is 83.2%. They run at 1554mhz and 8Ghz memory each without any voltage increase. Power limit isn't maxed either either. Right when I add voltage, I get over 100% power limit though. I'm thinking the 83.2% card could possibly reach 1600mhz without SLI.
> 
> Firestrike score with +500 mem and +200 core was 21544 graphics.
> 
> FWIW, the top card in SLI doesn't even get as hot as the EVGA single card did lol.


The msi gamings? I really hope the 980 gaming is as good as the 970s when it comes out, as these are by far the best of the 970s.


----------



## Razzaa

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *subyman*
> 
> I installed the two MSI 970's I got in the mail today and they both have high ASIC scores. One is 79% and the other is 83.2%. They run at 1554mhz and 8Ghz memory each without any voltage increase. Power limit isn't maxed either either. Right when I add voltage, I get over 100% power limit though. I'm thinking the 83.2% card could possibly reach 1600mhz without SLI.
> 
> Firestrike score with +500 mem and +200 core was 21544 graphics.
> 
> FWIW, the top card in SLI doesn't even get as hot as the EVGA single card did lol.


If Asic score held much weight my last two cards would be horrible. That wasn't the case. This card has a 66% and i can OC 1560/8100 with stock voltage and stock power limit. I take those scores with a grain of salt now.


----------



## subyman

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Razzaa*
> 
> If Asic score held much weight my last two cards would be horrible. That wasn't the case. This card has a 66% and i can OC 1560/8100 with stock voltage and stock power limit. I take those scores with a grain of salt now.


The card with the lower ASIC does use less power and it sits on top in SLI. Perhaps they are decent indicators between brands but not so much when comparing to everything. Seems like ASIC is a general indicator, but not a hard law.


----------



## Razzaa

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *subyman*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Razzaa*
> 
> If Asic score held much weight my last two cards would be horrible. That wasn't the case. This card has a 66% and i can OC 1560/8100 with stock voltage and stock power limit. I take those scores with a grain of salt now.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The card with the lower ASIC does use less power and it sits on top in SLI. Perhaps they are decent indicators between brands but not so much when comparing to everything. Seems like ASIC is a general indicator, but not a hard law.
Click to expand...

Ya there are always exceptions. The lower scores are supposed to represent voltage leak as well. Good tool perhaps but i never know if i won the silicon lottery until i start clocking the chip. I am anxiously waiting for unlocked bios and a way to flash these cards. I have a feeling we are going to see 1700mhz + on air possibly.


----------



## subyman

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Razzaa*
> 
> Ya there are always exceptions. The lower scores are supposed to represent voltage leak as well. Good tool perhaps but i never know if i won the silicon lottery until i start clocking the chip. I am anxiously waiting for unlocked bios and a way to flash these cards. I have a feeling we are going to see 1700mhz + on air possibly.


I think it will be easy. I tried for 1600mhz, but I hit the power limit, it pulls voltage, and then driver crash. Even putting memory back to +0 still has me pulling voltage. Temps are only high 60's in Firestrike, so there is plenty of headroom for more voltage on these coolers. Come on nvflash!


----------



## Razzaa

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *subyman*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Razzaa*
> 
> Ya there are always exceptions. The lower scores are supposed to represent voltage leak as well. Good tool perhaps but i never know if i won the silicon lottery until i start clocking the chip. I am anxiously waiting for unlocked bios and a way to flash these cards. I have a feeling we are going to see 1700mhz + on air possibly.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I think it will be easy. I tried for 1600mhz, but I hit the power limit, it pulls voltage, and then driver crash. Even putting memory back to +0 still has me pulling voltage. Temps are only high 60's in Firestrike, so there is plenty of headroom for more voltage on these coolers. Come on nvflash!
Click to expand...

Exact same thing happens to me @ 1600mhz. Except i dont hit the power limit. These cards are crazy. Never thought i would be pushing for 1600mhz on air.....not this soon anyway!


----------



## mAnBrEaTh

Anyone running SLI on a X58 platform? My Rampage III Formula supports PCIE 2.0 x16 in slots 1 and 3 for full x16 / x16 configuration. GPU-Z reports card in slot 1 running at PCIE 2.0 x16 but card in slot 3 running at PCIE 2.0 x8 during full screen 3D applications. I have not been able to resolve this, been browsing google like a mad man









Not sure if its a GPU-Z, driver, or MB issue. I feel like PCIE 2.0 @ x8 is causing a decent bottleneck with this beast. GPU utilization is not always pegged in benchmarks. BTW CPU is a X5660 @ 4.6 GHz.


----------



## ZeusHavok

Any updated info about water blocks for reference design cards? I really want to push these.


----------



## subyman

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Razzaa*
> 
> Exact same thing happens to me @ 1600mhz. Except i dont hit the power limit. These cards are crazy. Never thought i would be pushing for 1600mhz on air.....not this soon anyway!


If you don't hit the power limit, do you run out of voltage? I run out of power before voltage.


----------



## Edkiefer

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *subyman*
> 
> I think it will be easy. I tried for 1600mhz, but I hit the power limit, it pulls voltage, and then driver crash. Even putting memory back to +0 still has me pulling voltage. Temps are only high 60's in Firestrike, so there is plenty of headroom for more voltage on these coolers. Come on nvflash!


While i don't doubt that is happening, it really should not pull voltage and keep clocks the same when hitting power limit .
It should first throttle clock down, then lower voltage accordingly .

I think 1600 or air might be at edge of chip w/o adding a lot more voltage.

But yes, first thing would be raise power target , then see how it goes .


----------



## Razzaa

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *subyman*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Razzaa*
> 
> Exact same thing happens to me @ 1600mhz. Except i dont hit the power limit. These cards are crazy. Never thought i would be pushing for 1600mhz on air.....not this soon anyway!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> If you don't hit the power limit, do you run out of voltage? I run out of power before voltage.
Click to expand...

Yes i run out of voltage. My temps never exceed 62c-63c.


----------



## Gregory14

is there a cooler for the Gigabyte 970 WIndforce? It gets warm and my whole case gets hot air trapped in. Not sure how to approach it. Get a top down blower or add more heatsinks to the card.


----------



## xsadrulesx

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Arizonian*
> 
> 3 of 5 EVGA cards just sitting there available since this afternoon. No one is touching them.


i don't have a problem with my EVGA SC other then i can't increase the voltage. Maybe that will change if/when i can get a custom bios. However i will be using their step up program to get a 980 anyways because i feel it definitely is the weakest out of all the non reference cards. That being said though i also feel like it's not as bad as a lot of people made it out to be. It looks like it's too late now though their reputation has definitely been tarnished a bit. I can't say enough good things about their customer service though.


----------



## mAnBrEaTh

Most likely related to my previous post but low GPU score in Firestrike while running SLI. Can someone with a GPU score of 20K+ post screens of graphics tests 1 and 2?


----------



## BinaryDemon

I finally got mine! Wooohoo.


----------



## scotthulbs

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Dimensive*
> 
> Got my dual GTX 970s today.


Looks good







How are the gpu temps in the Arc Mini??


----------



## BinaryDemon

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mAnBrEaTh*
> 
> Most likely related to my previous post but low GPU score in Firestrike while running SLI. Can someone with a GPU score of 20K+ post screens of graphics tests 1 and 2?




My guess would be the PCI-E 2.0 @ 8X is holding you back slightly, especially since your overclock is a decent amount higher than mine.


----------



## GoldenTiger

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Nark96*
> 
> 12% isn't exactly small haha, but I see where you're coming from for the price premium it's not worth the extra
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> but for someone 'upgrading' from say a GTX 780/780Ti a GTX 980 would be more beneficial. But, personally I think it would be silly to upgrade anyway from a 780/780Ti, each to their own though.


I gained quite a bit going from 780 non-Ti @ 1228c to GTX 970 SLI compared to just going 780 SLI... I run 4K and these cards have a lot of advantages over what that speed was providing:

I gained...
-~15-20% perf per card over what the 780 would have offered oc to oc given the speeds... (tested in my system single card score from ~a month ago vs single card of the new 970's on firestrike extreme)
-Virtually silent operation in SLI (even my single 780 had to run at a moderate noise level, whereas these 970's in SLI mode are quieter together!)
-MFAA functionality soon
-Cooler operation on cores (less heat output too meaning lower room temp)
-Extra 1GB of VRAM (4gb vs 3gb)
-Passive fan on desktop usage
-Judging by every other prior architecture it'll pick up another ~15%+ speed over the next several months from driver improvements








-Finally to top it all off once unlocked BIOS files can be flashed I'll probably gain another 7-10% from the additional overclock as a result alone since I'm hitting the TDP limiter on the stock one.
-(And as a somewhat non-tangible, these will hold a better resale value down the road)

I think it'd be silly to go 780 SLI if you already owned one, but to each their own indeed







.

Personally I didn't think paying ~65%+ more money for the ~12% speed to be worthwhile for me to go further to a 980 sli pair, even though I run 4K (well, $327 vs. 550 in my case actually per card, so more than that







). However, making money on selling my 780 then buying a pair of 970's was a no-brainer.


----------



## The Nano

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ZeusHavok*
> 
> Any updated info about water blocks for reference design cards? I really want to push these.


EK 670FC GTX fits with EVGA's reference model. Same as Palit's 970 and others.

Check this list: http://www.coolingconfigurator.com/waterblock/3831109856482


----------



## ED77

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *GoldenTiger*
> 
> I gained quite a bit going from 780 non-Ti @ 1228c to GTX 970 SLI compared to just going 780 SLI... I run 4K and these cards have a lot of advantages over what that speed was providing:
> 
> I gained...
> -~15-20% perf per card over what the 780 would have offered oc to oc given the speeds... (tested in my system single card score from ~a month ago vs single card of the new 970's on firestrike extreme)
> -Virtually silent operation in SLI (even my single 780 had to run at a moderate noise level, whereas these 970's in SLI mode are quieter together!)
> -MFAA functionality soon
> -Cooler operation on cores (less heat output too meaning lower room temp)
> -Extra 1GB of VRAM (4gb vs 3gb)
> -Passive fan on desktop usage
> -Judging by every other prior architecture it'll pick up another ~15%+ speed over the next several months from driver improvements
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> -Finally to top it all off once unlocked BIOS files can be flashed I'll probably gain another 7-10% from the additional overclock as a result alone since I'm hitting the TDP limiter on the stock one.
> -(And as a somewhat non-tangible, these will hold a better resale value down the road)
> 
> I think it'd be silly to go 780 SLI if you already owned one, but to each their own indeed
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> .
> 
> Personally I didn't think paying ~65%+ more money for the ~12% speed to be worthwhile for me to go further to a 980 sli pair, even though I run 4K (well, $327 vs. 550 in my case actually per card, so more than that
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ). However, making money on selling my 780 then buying a pair of 970's was a no-brainer.


And DSR! Not that it matters to you on a 4K monitor...


----------



## GoldenTiger

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mAnBrEaTh*
> 
> Most likely related to my previous post but low GPU score in Firestrike while running SLI. Can someone with a GPU score of 20K+ post screens of graphics tests 1 and 2?


It's more than likely your CPU bottlenecking you... I have a 2600K @ 4.6ghz I'm running and it bottlenecks me with oc'd 970 SLI (gpu usage ~85-88% per card). If I run Firestrike Extreme instead I get 99% GPU usage per card pegged. 1080p with two cards of this class is simply too low for them to be maxed out with Firestrike's normal settings.

*PCI-E x8 2.0 per card is not a bottleneck at all, as has been tested by Pugetsystems extensively, for Titan-class cards in SLI even at 4K resolutions*. All tests were within margin of error except one sub-test with ~44 vs ~45fps







.

LINK: http://www.pugetsystems.com/labs/articles/Impact-of-PCI-E-Speed-on-Gaming-Performance-518/


----------



## GoldenTiger

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ED77*
> 
> And DSR! Not that it matters to you on a 4K monitor...


Hehe, nope







, also worth noting DSR is eventually coming to Kepler cards according to NVidia, though MFAA is not. That's why I didn't list it, too







.


----------



## BinaryDemon

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *GoldenTiger*
> 
> It's more than likely your CPU bottlenecking you... I have a 2600K @ 4.6ghz I'm running and it bottlenecks me with oc'd 970 SLI (gpu usage ~85-88% per card). If I run Firestrike Extreme instead I get 99% GPU usage per card pegged. 1080p with two cards of this class is simply too low for them to be maxed out with Firestrike's normal settings.
> 
> *PCI-E x8 2.0 per card is not a bottleneck at all, as has been tested by Pugetsystems extensively, for Titan-class cards in SLI even at 4K resolutions*. All tests were within margin of error except one sub-test with ~44 vs ~45fps
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> .
> 
> LINK: http://www.pugetsystems.com/labs/articles/Impact-of-PCI-E-Speed-on-Gaming-Performance-518/


Wow good to know, I guess the Graphics Tests aren't as much a pure GPU test as they sounds like.


----------



## GoldenTiger

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *BinaryDemon*
> 
> Wow good to know, I guess the Graphics Tests aren't as much a pure GPU test as they sounds like.


When firestrike came out awhile back and 680 class cards were about the top tier, even normal mode was a solid GPU test for SLI. But by the time you're running cards ~twice as fast as those each, it just isn't enough of a GPU demand anymore. Firestrike Extreme runs much more demanding settings in addition to 2560x1440 resolution which ends up resulting in it still being a good test, however.


----------



## CrusherW9

Does anyone know if there are temperature throttle points on these similar to the 600 series cards?


----------



## xP_0nex

How is the MSI Gaming compared to the Asus Strix? The MSI has some vram on the back of the card without any sort of cooling for them. Couldn't tell with the Asus from all the pictures I've seen so far. Does it even matter if they're exposed in these cards with direct cooling?


----------



## Razzaa

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *xP_0nex*
> 
> How is the MSI Gaming compared to the Asus Strix? The MSI has some vram on the back of the card without any sort of cooling for them. Couldn't tell with the Asus from all the pictures I've seen so far. Does it even matter if they're exposed in these cards with direct cooling?


This is a good run down of each card pros/cons. http://www.overclock.net/t/1516121/gtx-970-comparison-strix-vs-msi-gaming-vs-gigabyte-g1


----------



## GoldenTiger

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *xP_0nex*
> 
> How is the MSI Gaming compared to the Asus Strix? The MSI has some vram on the back of the card without any sort of cooling for them. Couldn't tell with the Asus from all the pictures I've seen so far. Does it even matter if they're exposed in these cards with direct cooling?


GDDR5 runs pretty cool in the first place... basically unimportant unless pushing extreme clocks with added vMEM (not core voltage but mem voltage with a hardmod).


----------



## ANN1H1L1ST

This is where I'm at right now: http://www.techpowerup.com/gpuz/details.php?id=wqvgq


----------



## subyman

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *GoldenTiger*
> 
> GDDR5 runs pretty cool in the first place... basically unimportant unless pushing extreme clocks with added vMEM (not core voltage but mem voltage with a hardmod).


Yeah, I have no problem hitting 8Ghz on the memory with the MSI.


----------



## fleetfeather

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *subyman*
> 
> Yeah, I have no problem hitting 8Ghz on the memory with the MSI.


In response to your way earlier post:

I thought my card was DOA, but it wasn't. Apparently, DDU driver sweeping is not all powerful, and I had to format my OS drive to get everything working. The card featured in my video is the only card I own.

It's a pretty horrid sample, which is quite typical of my luck in the GPU lottery. Crashes valley @ 1490 / 7160 @ 1.20V

I think the noise of the ACX v1.0 is somewhat overblown (is that a pun?). On the stock fan profile, the card is quite pleasant. Although, ramping to 70% manually reminds me of the 290/290X cooler. Sometimes I manually toggle the fan speed between 40 and 70% just to simulate flying home for the holidays (sounds like a small jet taking off)


----------



## subyman

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *fleetfeather*
> 
> In response to your way earlier post:
> 
> I thought my card was DOA, but it wasn't. Apparently, DDU driver sweeping is not all powerful, and I had to format my OS drive to get everything working. The card featured in my video is the only card I own.
> 
> It's a pretty horrid sample, which is quite typical of my luck in the GPU lottery. Crashes valley @ 1490 / 7160 @ 1.20V
> 
> I think the noise of the ACX v1.0 is somewhat overblown (is that a pun?). On the stock fan profile, the card is quite pleasant. Although, ramping to 70% manually reminds me of the 290/290X cooler. Sometimes I manually toggle the fan speed between 40 and 70% just to simulate flying home for the holidays (sounds like a small jet taking off)


My EVGA didn't have trouble hitting 1500mhz, but I couldn't do much with the memory. I could start easily hearing the fans on the EVGA over my case fans at around 45%. 55% became too much without headphones. The MSI's are completely inaudible over my case fans even in SLI. I found it interesting that the top SLI MSI card was having lower temps than a single EVGA card.

Sorry to hear about your overclock. I think the EVGA power limit is the lowest of them all, so maybe when a bios comes out you'll be able to unlock more potential.


----------



## ED77

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *fleetfeather*
> 
> In response to your way earlier post:
> 
> I thought my card was DOA, but it wasn't. Apparently, DDU driver sweeping is not all powerful, and I had to format my OS drive to get everything working. The card featured in my video is the only card I own.
> 
> It's a pretty horrid sample, which is quite typical of my luck in the GPU lottery. Crashes valley @ 1490 / 7160 @ 1.20V
> 
> I think the noise of the ACX v1.0 is somewhat overblown (is that a pun?). On the stock fan profile, the card is quite pleasant. Although, ramping to 70% manually reminds me of the 290/290X cooler. Sometimes I manually toggle the fan speed between 40 and 70% just to simulate flying home for the holidays (sounds like a small jet taking off)


That card sounds like it wants to go back home... I'd let it.


----------



## fleetfeather

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *subyman*
> 
> My EVGA didn't have trouble hitting 1500mhz, but I couldn't do much with the memory. I could start easily hearing the fans on the EVGA over my case fans at around 45%. 55% became too much without headphones. The MSI's are completely inaudible over my case fans even in SLI. I found it interesting that the top SLI MSI card was having lower temps than a single EVGA card.
> 
> Sorry to hear about your overclock. I think the EVGA power limit is the lowest of them all, so maybe when a bios comes out you'll be able to unlock more potential.


Yeah that's interesting. Maybe there's some variance between cooler noise? Seems like a long shot, but I guess it's possible. I'm diggin the MSI cards, but I could never jump on one until I got confirmation of waterblocks.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ED77*
> 
> That card sounds like it wants to go back home... I'd let it.


Yeah I think Jacob's gonna try help me out with a replacement card. If his hands are tied and he can't secure a FTW card as a replacement, I'll have to return it to Amazon.

Really, we need some confirmation of waterblocks for the Strix, Gaming G1 and Gaming cards... I'm not buying a 970 only to be left waterblockless. It's the main reason why I bought this ACX SC in the first place.


----------



## turbobooster

is my card oke then in its clocks ore is it average.

in firestrike i do +175 on the core and +500 on the memory
so the normal clock speed is then 1294mhz boost over 1500


----------



## SAN-NAS

I ordered the MSI GTX 970... Non gaming version but can't find if it has the same vrm as MSI gaming? Got it on tigerdirect with coupon for $315

MSI GeForce GTX 970 4GD5T OC

I don't think I've seen anyone report with this card


----------



## subyman

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *fleetfeather*
> 
> Yeah that's interesting. Maybe there's some variance between cooler noise? Seems like a long shot, but I guess it's possible. I'm diggin the MSI cards, but I could never jump on one until I got confirmation of waterblocks.
> Yeah I think Jacob's gonna try help me out with a replacement card. If his hands are tied and he can't secure a FTW card as a replacement, I'll have to return it to Amazon.
> 
> Really, we need some confirmation of waterblocks for the Strix, Gaming G1 and Gaming cards... I'm not buying a 970 only to be left waterblockless. It's the main reason why I bought this ACX SC in the first place.


My wallet is happy no water blocks have been announced for the MSI yet haha. I'm hoping we get WBs at some point, but I'm pretty satisfied with the performance. Looking forward to the bios.


----------



## jokkan

Here is my 970 Msi gaming

3Dmark: http://www.3dmark.com/3dm/4200405?

Boost 1591mhz gpu/mem 230/544 +87mV 3930K @ 4.4

Perhaps i could go a little lower on the voltage. Looking forward to a new bios, and please, pretty please EK. Do an waterblock for this


----------



## turbobooster

i score 11251 in fire strike.

i7 2600k at 4.5ghz

http://hwbot.org/submission/2639357_

graphics score 13429
physics score 11313
combined 5059


----------



## Tonza

Got yesterday GTX 970 Gaming, seems to be pretty awesome card, installed card, on stock voltages i just slapped +200 core and +400 mem and it has ran everything flawlessy (gonna start search max clocks after work today). Boosts stable 1516-1526 core which is very nice, also card is so silent and maximum of 65C in Heaven loop on Fractal Arc Mini R2 case (have now different system than in sig). stock voltage on my card 1.2-1.225V in load. Insane card, over 13k GPU score in Firestrike aswell









This is with Heaven 4.0 Extreme loop.


----------



## ZeusHavok

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *The Nano*
> 
> EK 670FC GTX fits with EVGA's reference model. Same as Palit's 970 and others.
> 
> Check this list: http://www.coolingconfigurator.com/waterblock/3831109856482


Thanks man, rep'd


----------



## Nark96

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *GoldenTiger*
> 
> I gained quite a bit going from 780 non-Ti @ 1228c to GTX 970 SLI compared to just going 780 SLI... I run 4K and these cards have a lot of advantages over what that speed was providing:
> 
> I gained...
> -~15-20% perf per card over what the 780 would have offered oc to oc given the speeds... (tested in my system single card score from ~a month ago vs single card of the new 970's on firestrike extreme)
> -Virtually silent operation in SLI (even my single 780 had to run at a moderate noise level, whereas these 970's in SLI mode are quieter together!)
> -MFAA functionality soon
> -Cooler operation on cores (less heat output too meaning lower room temp)
> -Extra 1GB of VRAM (4gb vs 3gb)
> -Passive fan on desktop usage
> -Judging by every other prior architecture it'll pick up another ~15%+ speed over the next several months from driver improvements
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> -Finally to top it all off once unlocked BIOS files can be flashed I'll probably gain another 7-10% from the additional overclock as a result alone since I'm hitting the TDP limiter on the stock one.
> -(And as a somewhat non-tangible, these will hold a better resale value down the road)
> 
> I think it'd be silly to go 780 SLI if you already owned one, but to each their own indeed
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> .
> 
> Personally I didn't think paying ~65%+ more money for the ~12% speed to be worthwhile for me to go further to a 980 sli pair, even though I run 4K (well, $327 vs. 550 in my case actually per card, so more than that
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ). However, making money on selling my 780 then buying a pair of 970's was a no-brainer.


These cards were mainly targeted for the 600 series users and below not people with 700 series GPU's. IMO it's silly to upgrade from a GTX 780/780Ti for such a miniscule gain in performance. Best bet it is to wait just a while longer till they start to change manufacturing processes to 20/16nm or whatever they're going to use. These 970/980's are just merely the start of Maxwell


----------



## Cakewalk_S

I'm just hoping my strix will get me at or a tad over 1500mhz and maybe 7.5ghz memory.., seems ALOT of cards easily get over 1500mhz here. It'll be interesting to see if we gain any overclock headroom with cards under water. Most of the 6** series cards that didn't have overheating issues didn't gain overclock when cooling was sub 50c on water. Hoping this isn't the case...
Still no movement on my strix at Amazon...no expected packaging or restock date yet...bummed


----------



## Olper

I started a thread in Graphics Cards Volt Mods. There I wish to discuss mainly the hardware differences of the GTX 970-cards. Check it out, and if you have any input for the topic, please share!

http://www.overclock.net/t/1516169/best-gtx-970-for-watercooling-and-for-mods

For example, if someone has a Gigabyte G1 Gaming, could you check out which voltage controller chip it has! Same thing for the reference design.


----------



## fleetfeather

OH MY LAAAAWD!

Zotac! Where have you BEEN all my life!



http://www.lesnumeriques.com/carte-graphique/zotac-geforce-gtx-970-amp-omega-p21801/test.html


----------



## specopsFI

Anyone have an Inno3D GTX 970 iChill 4X yet? You know, this ugly duckling with four fans? And if not, anyone know where to find a BIOS for it? Would be interesting to know what kind of power limit that one has, with a separate heatpipe for the VRM and all...


----------



## ZeusHavok

Can the Power limit not be extrapolated from the cards TDP? (145W) against a stock cards TDP?

That might be stupid but whatever.


----------



## n4p0l3onic

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *fleetfeather*
> 
> OH MY LAAAAWD!
> 
> Zotac! Where have you BEEN all my life!
> 
> 
> 
> http://www.lesnumeriques.com/carte-graphique/zotac-geforce-gtx-970-amp-omega-p21801/test.html


Sorry but what were you so excited about? That review stated that zotac card is inferior to msi one and therefore not in the same league as the big 3.


----------



## specopsFI

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ZeusHavok*
> 
> Can the Power limit not be extrapolated from the cards TDP? (145W) against a stock cards TDP?
> 
> That might be stupid but whatever.


It kind of could if we had the actual TDP for each model. Mostly we just get the "reference 970 = 145W" info which doesn't necessarily reflect even the baseline 100% power limit of that particular card. Then there is the variance in the max power limit each card allows. Taking a look inside the BIOS is the only way to be sure about the individual max power levels of each model.


----------



## fleetfeather

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *n4p0l3onic*
> 
> Sorry but what were you so excited about? That review stated that zotac card is inferior to msi one and therefore not in the same league as the big 3.


Excited for the power delivery, which is quite strong. Not too phased by some reviewer's opinion of a card... Reviewer's, generally speaking, are quite daft (LOL french pun)


----------



## kkit0410

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *fleetfeather*
> 
> In response to your way earlier post:
> 
> I thought my card was DOA, but it wasn't. Apparently, DDU driver sweeping is not all powerful, and I had to format my OS drive to get everything working. The card featured in my video is the only card I own.
> 
> It's a pretty horrid sample, which is quite typical of my luck in the GPU lottery. Crashes valley @ 1490 / 7160 @ 1.20V
> 
> I think the noise of the ACX v1.0 is somewhat overblown (is that a pun?). On the stock fan profile, the card is quite pleasant. Although, ramping to 70% manually reminds me of the 290/290X cooler. Sometimes I manually toggle the fan speed between 40 and 70% just to simulate flying home for the holidays (sounds like a small jet taking off)


Few days ago, I posted here and I talked about my Gigabyte 970 is getting unstable at +135 after few days..

I used DDU and reinstall 344.16, my OC is back to normal.


----------



## RecklessN1

Anyone have a Gigabyte 970 with coil whine problems?

I got mine today and running firestike (not in physisc test) and some others benchs and games, the card do this "buzzzz" and i think this is coil whine.

A video of my card with the sound.




And sorry for my bad english.


----------



## mickeykool

Got an issue here, not sure if its my card or monitor but ran some benchmarks and everything seems stable. Last night i was playing endless legend for a good 20 min then my monitor went black. I have tri monitor set up so I could move my mouse to other screen so that how i k now my computer didn't crash or anything. But after a few more min my 2nd monitor changed to white then black.

Anyone know what could be the issue here? Not enough power?

Thanks


----------



## Fletcherea

Man I hope some small cards come out of this 970 line up. With all the bragging of heat and power. I shall not be excited until under 9 comes.
That ZOTAC one is ghetto this time around with the fan shroud that's obviously for one of their larger AMP! cards(unlike that last couple gens, they had shrouds that fit).
It's still wicked early though, we'll see soon =D


----------



## xP_0nex

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Razzaa*
> 
> This is a good run down of each card pros/cons. http://www.overclock.net/t/1516121/gtx-970-comparison-strix-vs-msi-gaming-vs-gigabyte-g1


Suprised I didn't see this, but thanks was exactly what I was looking for.









So if I want to potentially plan on running a block later on I'm going to have to grab a EVGA or PNY reference... Decisions...


----------



## writer21

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *RecklessN1*
> 
> Anyone have a Gigabyte 970 with coil whine problems?
> 
> I got mine today and running firestike (not in physisc test) and some others benchs and games, the card do this "buzzzz" and i think this is coil whine.
> 
> A video of my card with the sound.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And sorry for my bad english.


A little off topic but I see you have 2 fans on the hyper evo I believe and none on the back of the case. Did you find that setup drops temps better? I have mines on the back of the case 120mm fan.


----------



## xP_0nex

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *RecklessN1*
> 
> Anyone have a Gigabyte 970 with coil whine problems?
> 
> I got mine today and running firestike (not in physisc test) and some others benchs and games, the card do this "buzzzz" and i think this is coil whine.
> 
> A video of my card with the sound.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And sorry for my bad english.


Are you sure it's not your PSU?


----------



## RecklessN1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *writer21*
> 
> A little off topic but I see you have 2 fans on the hyper evo I believe and none on the back of the case. Did you find that setup drops temps better? I have mines on the back of the case 120mm fan.


I have same temps with 2 fans on hyper and one in the hyper and other on the back of the case.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *xP_0nex*
> 
> Are you sure it's not your PSU?


When i have my old gtx 760 i dont heard that sound, but i can try with another psu.


----------



## Ddreder

Have any of you been experiencing your 970's not clocking up to utilize the full graphics card both OCed and on stock clocks? On games like BF4, Archeage, Grid 2, and Arma 3 my card sometimes gets stuck anywhere from 504mhz to 899mhz and the temps and fps definitely reflect this. on BF4 I was able to remedy this sort of by restarting afterburner but then while playing I got a driver crash and after I restarted the game it went from 1521mhz down into the 1300's? This is just a super strange issue and I cant find info on it anywhere.. I remember having downclocking issues with my gtx570 and having to force it to run at full bore all of the time because it would never behave but idk about the 970.. Any help would be great thanks guys!


----------



## Edkiefer

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *RecklessN1*
> 
> Anyone have a Gigabyte 970 with coil whine problems?
> 
> I got mine today and running firestike (not in physisc test) and some others benchs and games, the card do this "buzzzz" and i think this is coil whine.
> 
> A video of my card with the sound.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And sorry for my bad english.


Hard to tell from vid the whine or not but I can say that in general you get the coil whine when the fps go very high .
I hear it a bit in Valley, not during the test but when it switches to other load screen when you close it and if you have OSD fps up you see xxxx fps .
So it mostly when BM and very high fps .

At least that is when I here it faintly with last 2 cards (MSI 660ti PE/OC and MSI 970 gaming ) .


----------



## xP_0nex

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *RecklessN1*
> 
> I have same temps with 2 fans on hyper and one in the hyper and other on the back of the case.
> When i have my old gtx 760 i dont heard that sound, but i can try with another psu.


I was just suggesting; for the longest time I had a "whine" noise whenever I ran benchmarks. This was with GTX 580, HD 7870's, and R9 290. Over time I started to hear a weird noise from my desktop whenever I scrolled within Chrome. Swapped my PSU and never heard the noise again.


----------



## Nark96

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *writer21*
> 
> A little off topic but I see you have 2 fans on the hyper evo I believe and none on the back of the case. Did you find that setup drops temps better? I have mines on the back of the case 120mm fan.


How exactly is this off topic lol? Do you know what off topic means?


----------



## SweWiking

My gf got the Gigabyte g1 gaming 970 today, and it seems like a nice overclocker.












This is after 2h of looping 3dmark. I have not tried any higher then this, but will do


----------



## RecklessN1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *xP_0nex*
> 
> Are you sure it's not your PSU?


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Edkiefer*
> 
> Hard to tell from vid the whine or not but I can say that in general you get the coil whine when the fps go very high .
> I hear it a bit in Valley, not during the test but when it switches to other load screen when you close it and if you have OSD fps up you see xxxx fps .
> So it mostly when BM and very high fps .
> 
> At least that is when I here it faintly with last 2 cards (MSI 660ti PE/OC and MSI 970 gaming ) .


I tried some bench and some games and the sound is still audible. I heard the sound of load screen when i has a lot of fps and different.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *xP_0nex*
> 
> I was just suggesting; for the longest time I had a "whine" noise whenever I ran benchmarks. This was with GTX 580, HD 7870's, and R9 290. Over time I started to hear a weird noise from my desktop whenever I scrolled within Chrome. Swapped my PSU and never heard the noise again.


I swaped my psu for my test psu now, and the sound is still audible.


----------



## nSone

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SweWiking*
> 
> My gf got the Gigabyte g1 gaming 970 today, and it seems like a nice overclocker.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This is after 2h of looping 3dmark. I have not tried any higher then this, but will do


Nice! Can you tell me whats the case of your rig? I'm a bit concerned about fitting the Gigabyte g1 in mine CM k350.
Thanks.


----------



## semitope

so the neweggbusiness discount expired before the cards came back in stock. Please post here if you've found another way to lower the prices on these cards.


----------



## writer21

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *RecklessN1*
> 
> I have same temps with 2 fans on hyper and one in the hyper and other on the back of the case.
> When i have my old gtx 760 i dont heard that sound, but i can try with another psu.


Thanks!


----------



## hamzta09

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *nSone*
> 
> Nice! Can you tell me whats the case of your rig? I'm a bit concerned about fitting the Gigabyte g1 in mine CM k350.
> Thanks.


Looks like an R2


----------



## SweWiking

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *nSone*
> 
> Nice! Can you tell me whats the case of your rig? I'm a bit concerned about fitting the Gigabyte g1 in mine CM k350.
> Thanks.


She got a "Fractal Design Define XL R2" case.

*running at 1550mhz now


----------



## GuniGuGu

Guys I'm thinking about cramming 2 of these 970's into a Silverstone SG10 (matx case). Is there any differences between the blower style cards?


----------



## Edkiefer

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ddreder*
> 
> Have any of you been experiencing your 970's not clocking up to utilize the full graphics card both OCed and on stock clocks? On games like BF4, Archeage, Grid 2, and Arma 3 my card sometimes gets stuck anywhere from 504mhz to 899mhz and the temps and fps definitely reflect this. on BF4 I was able to remedy this sort of by restarting afterburner but then while playing I got a driver crash and after I restarted the game it went from 1521mhz down into the 1300's? This is just a super strange issue and I cant find info on it anywhere.. I remember having downclocking issues with my gtx570 and having to force it to run at full bore all of the time because it would never behave but idk about the 970.. Any help would be great thanks guys!


I had this happen the other day out of the blue , BF4 preformance was great but the clock and usage also seemed very low . It was jumping around the 800-1111 clock .
Now at the time I had fps limit of 85 (built in one of BF4) , so even though that was never a problem before, I started raising the limit .
I had to go to 140 fps limit to get full clocks but even then it dropped around between games .
I closed AB and restarted , same thing .
ran valley BM but that worked as it should .

rebooted system and all was back again , so was one time thing .


----------



## Nark96

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *GuniGuGu*
> 
> Guys I'm thinking about cramming 2 of these 970's into a Silverstone SG10 (matx case). Is there any differences between the blower style cards?


For smaller, more compact cases blower cards are more suitable, for (most) larger cases open air coolers/aftermarket cards are better.


----------



## SweWiking

This is with the mV set at max in px (+87mV), it would run at 1600mhz but crashed after a few loops of 3dmark, at 1560mhz its stable tho.
I have not played around with the memory on the card yet, just sat it to +270 before









Im using 780ti sli (watercooled at 1300mhz with skyn3t bios) so im not going to jump on the 9xx train my self, but how ever after seeing her card play at 1560mhz on air with stock bios I have to say its really impressive! And the Gigabyte g1 gaming 970 seems like a really awesome card!


----------



## Rickles

I've personally found WoW to be more stressful on cards then Valley, the clocks I used for my Valley score I recently posted didn't hold up in WoW...


----------



## staryoshi

ETA on my Asus STRIX GTX 970 is Thursday. Expect a comparison to my GTX 780


----------



## Nark96

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *staryoshi*
> 
> ETA on my Asus STRIX GTX 970 is Thursday. Expect a comparison to my GTX 780


Shoulda gone with a 980 tbh or just waited till 20/16nm. To each their own though


----------



## Jam0r

New owner, MSI Gaming 970

Still tweaking at the moment but seems to be a decent booster, getting 1584 in some games.

I take it we are still waiting for the ability to flash the bios on these cards for a bit more?

Temps never go above 63 at the moment so very happy with that.


----------



## humpmasterflex1

Ive ordered two MSI gaming 4g gtx970s last monday on amazon... and they still dont have them in stock









but im assuming they should come in sometime before new years hopefully


----------



## staryoshi

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Nark96*
> 
> Shoulda gone with a 980 tbh or just waited till 20/16nm. To each their own though


There are more reasons to change graphics cards besides an increase in framerate. It's mostly a performance sidegrade, but the other advantages are numerous. Plus, I love playing with new cards. That's reason enough


----------



## fleetfeather

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Nark96*
> 
> Shoulda gone with a 980 tbh or just waited till 20/16nm. To each their own though


> Be a GTX 780 owner
> Come to GTX 970 Owners Club
> Start telling people they're doing it wrong


----------



## CaptainZombie

Has anyone been able to fit the MSI 970 Gaming OC in the Air 240 yet?


----------



## gib6717

Just joined the club!! Guys I have some questions as I'm very new to overclocking. Is there anyway to get my score higher and is it safe to leave the card with these settings long term?


----------



## Nark96

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *staryoshi*
> 
> There are more reasons to change graphics cards besides an increase in framerate. It's mostly a performance sidegrade, but the other advantages are numerous. Plus, I love playing with new cards. That's reason enough


Fair enough


----------



## Russ369

Quick question fellas: I ordered a 970, im currently using a regular 1080p which I downscale to 1440p maybe even 1800p.

Since the 970 has so much vram and performs well at 1440p (native), I was inquiring into getting a nice 1440p monitor.

So I was wondering: I understand that downscaling makes my 1080p image look alot nicer, is it worth switching over to a native 1440p monitor rather than just downscaling?


----------



## Menta

stock 970 ultra pack and ultra


----------



## desmopilot

Been hearing rumors of coil whine on the MSI and ASUS cards. Have owners in this thread experienced any?


----------



## Menta

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *desmopilot*
> 
> Been hearing rumors of coil whine on the MSI and ASUS cards. Have owners in this thread experienced any?


my Asus has no coil so far


----------



## Arizonian

/thread cleaned

Back on topic please


----------



## Nark96

I've actually saw someone a few pages back saying they had coil whine on a Gigabyte 970.


----------



## Accursed Entity

I've seen that the red cable of the G1 card is almost always visible, isn't there a way to hide at least 90% of it?


----------



## Nark96

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Accursed Entity*
> 
> I've seen that the red cable of the G1 card is almost always visible, isn't there a way to hide at least 90% of it?
> I don't think he was arrogant, I've been seeing your posts here and most of them are about "you should have done this or that". It's kinda weird, it's like you're always trying to find an argument.
> 
> Let's keep this thread clean please, everyone has a motive for his/her hardware choices and everyone has different tastes. *ALL* of them are perfectly respectable and fine.


I've only made a few posts on this thread, no idea what you're talking about lolz. If you don't think he was arrogant that's fine. I really don't care







now back on topic as Arizonian said.

As to the cable on the Gigabyte G1 GAMING, I'm pretty sure you can tuck it in on the shroud, but someone who actually owns the card will be able to further explain if it can be done.


----------



## Menta

i forgot to mention the game.lol

shadow of mordor.

plays on ultra (60 fps 1080p) with the texture pack included...very nice


----------



## Nark96

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Menta*
> 
> i forgot to mention the game.lol
> 
> shadow of mordor.
> 
> plays on ultra (60 fps 1080p) with the texture pack included...very nice


Hey, how much V-RAM is it using with the Ultra Textures pack?


----------



## master0068

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Menta*
> 
> 
> 
> stock 970 ultra pack and ultra


Is this what I think it is? The one that's supposed to require 6GB and I called B.S. on?


----------



## Menta

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Nark96*
> 
> Hey, how much V-RAM is it using with the Ultra Textures pack?


i did not check and had the gpu tweak closed but later i will do some more testing with oc.


----------



## Nark96

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Menta*
> 
> i did not check and had the gpu tweak closed but later i will do some more testing with oc.


Ohh ok, and thank you


----------



## picket23

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *desmopilot*
> 
> Been hearing rumors of coil whine on the MSI and ASUS cards. Have owners in this thread experienced any?


I have had 6 different cards in the last 12 months and all of them have had coil whine to some degree. Only one card's whine I could hear with the case closed and, funnily enough, that one didn't have coil whine when I first got it... Most of them didn't whine all the time, just under certain conditions (like extremely high fps at game menus, during certain benchmarks, etc.) So yeah, from my limited experience with a small sample size of modern gpus, it seems to be getting more and more common. I have spent a lot of time researching different models of cards and it seems like any card you search for will have some reports of whine. So end result is that I don't look too much into it, just buy a card and if it has whine that is disturbing I would send it back.

Actually, the one card I have had where I didn't notice any was a gigabyte r9 290, but I am pretty sure it was a reference board under the aftermarket windforce cooler so not anything gigabyte did stopped it having whine. Was just luck of the draw.


----------



## tsm106

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Menta*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *desmopilot*
> 
> Been hearing rumors of coil whine on the MSI and ASUS cards. Have owners in this thread experienced any?
> 
> 
> 
> my Asus has no coil so far
Click to expand...

Coil whine can happen to setup though quality of power does factor into it.


----------



## Menta

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Nark96*
> 
> Ohh ok, and thank you


----------



## Menta

loaded a quick game just to check... but it does not hit full 100%


----------



## Nark96

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Menta*
> 
> loaded a quick game just to check... but it does not hit full 100%


So the rumours about it needing 6GB V-RAM for ultra settings was BS














knew it was too stupid to be true haha; thank you though!


----------



## Razzaa

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Menta*
> 
> 
> 
> stock 970 ultra pack and ultra


Shadows of Mordor? Good to know, thanks


----------



## desmopilot

Didn't realize the STRIX 970 was so tall. It's looking like I couldn't fit it in my Fractal R3 with a fan on the side panel


----------



## JapanBC

Hey all

I've got 2 Gigabyte GTX 970s SLI
anyone here know if this pair is good for 4k gaming?
and since we're on the topic, anyone else waiting for the Acer XB280hk G-sync 4k monitor?? Im thinking of getting that one in mid oct when its released...


----------



## master0068

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Razzaa*
> 
> Shadows of Mordor? Good to know, thanks


Here's a comparison showing Ultra vs High textures.

On the Environment textures, there's a clear difference, it's not even debatable.

http://www.dsogaming.com/wp-content/uploads/2014/09/mesom-high-4.jpg
http://www.dsogaming.com/wp-content/uploads/2014/09/mesom-ultra-4.jpg

On the Character, there's barely any differences, it looks like the Tesselation got improved or something based on the neck lining and fur on his armor, otherwise, not a noticeable improvement.

http://www.dsogaming.com/wp-content/uploads/2014/09/mesom-high-5.jpg
http://www.dsogaming.com/wp-content/uploads/2014/09/mesom-ultra-5.jpg

I'd really like to see a GTX 970 benchmark High vs Ultra. So to that fellow that posted his Ultra Benchmark, could you kindly run another with everything on Ultra, EXCEPT Textures on High.









_source : DSO Gaming -_ http://www.dsogaming.com/screenshot-news/middle-earth-shadow-of-mordor-ultra-versus-high-textures-comparison/


----------



## semitope

newegg has a promotion going on for 10% off with VISA, but they put $5 promo gift cards on almost all of these cards. Wonderfully, the giftcards mean you can't use the visa promo to take up to $20 off the cost.









only a couple cards in stock there though (think zotac and pny)


----------



## crazymofo

Anyone with an ASUS Strix gtx 970? Can you help me measure the length of the card from the end to the heatsink/pcb from the back? The card to my understanding is 28cm so I am planning to cut the plastic portion of the card to reduce the length to fit in my casing. Before doing this I need to know the length of the card up to the pcb/heatsink so I can estimate how much I can cut.


----------



## doza

every day i came up from work and
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *crazymofo*
> 
> Anyone with an ASUS Strix gtx 970? Can you help me measure the length of the card from the end to the heatsink/pcb from the back? The card to my understanding is 28cm so I am planning to cut the plastic portion of the card to reduce the length to fit in my casing. Before doing this I need to know the length of the card up to the pcb/heatsink so I can estimate how much I can cut.


28 cm whole card (including that mask with wents)
27cm (pcb+ heatsink)

pcb 25 cm


----------



## crazymofo

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *doza*
> 
> every day i came up from work and
> 28 cm whole card (including that mask with wents)
> 27cm (pcb+ heatsink)
> 
> pcb 25 cm


Thanks for measuring, seems like I will need to get MSI then as my casing can only fit cards that is less than 25.6cm. 27cm is too long, I wont be able to mod the heatsink haha


----------



## Menta

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *master0068*
> 
> Here's a comparison showing Ultra vs High textures.
> 
> On the Environment textures, there's a clear difference, it's not even debatable.
> 
> http://www.dsogaming.com/wp-content/uploads/2014/09/mesom-high-4.jpg
> http://www.dsogaming.com/wp-content/uploads/2014/09/mesom-ultra-4.jpg
> 
> On the Character, there's barely any differences, it looks like the Tesselation got improved or something based on the neck lining and fur on his armor, otherwise, not a noticeable improvement.
> 
> http://www.dsogaming.com/wp-content/uploads/2014/09/mesom-high-5.jpg
> http://www.dsogaming.com/wp-content/uploads/2014/09/mesom-ultra-5.jpg
> 
> I'd really like to see a GTX 970 benchmark High vs Ultra. So to that fellow that posted his Ultra Benchmark, could you kindly run another with everything on Ultra, EXCEPT Textures on High.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> _source : DSO Gaming -_ http://www.dsogaming.com/screenshot-news/middle-earth-shadow-of-mordor-ultra-versus-high-textures-comparison/


high




ultra




ran the high twice. there was and increased memory output at ultra but the benchmarks don't have any big changes


----------



## MaN227

newegg has the G1 instock RUN RUN RUN !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## rv8000

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MaN227*
> 
> newegg has the G1 instock RUN RUN RUN !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


Thank you! Snatched one up!


----------



## Arizonian

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MaN227*
> 
> newegg has the G1 instock RUN RUN RUN !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


OMG I just logged on real quick to say I just nailed 2 GB G1's On Newegg finally!









I said I would let the fates decide between MSI and Gigabyte and they have.









Back to work see you guys tonight.


----------



## nagle3092

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MaN227*
> 
> newegg has the G1 instock RUN RUN RUN !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


Damnit I knew I should have measured inside my node 304 last night. Yeah well, guess I will do it when I get home and see if it will fit.


----------



## Menta

with overclock











in game bench test seem like total crap to me...going to load good old fraps and ran the bench lowest to ultra on texture option


----------



## MaN227

your welcome guys I grabbed my 2 and rushed over here to "share some love" for fellow OCN'ers









boys I am now officially stoked knowing in a few short days I will have 2 wonderful kick ass gigabyte G1's to admire up close and personal


----------



## Techboy10

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MaN227*
> 
> newegg has the G1 instock RUN RUN RUN !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


Woohoo, just ordered 1! Thanks!

Finally decided to get a Gigabyte over the MSI and needed to get it from Newegg since Amazon started charging tax in my state (lame







). Newegg also has crazy fast shipping to me in MA, even with Eggsaver I always seem to get it in 2 days.

Can't wait! Finally upgrading my from 560Ti, might grab a second once I pick up a new monitor (really want a 34" 21:9 ultrawide one), but just 1 will be a crazy upgrade for now.


----------



## semitope

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MaN227*
> 
> newegg has the G1 instock RUN RUN RUN !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


If the $30 off on Newegg business was still on I would choose this. 370+shipping a little much. Breaks the value of these almost


----------



## Sp33d Junki3

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SweWiking*
> 
> My gf got the Gigabyte g1 gaming 970 today, and it seems like a nice overclocker.
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This is after 2h of looping 3dmark. I have not tried any higher then this, but will do


Suggestion, move all your HDD to lower cage and put SSD anywhere. Remove the top HDD cage sop that your airflow is not being block.


----------



## master0068

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Menta*
> 
> high
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ultra
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ran the high twice. there was and increased memory output at ultra but the benchmarks don't have any big changes


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Menta*
> 
> 
> 
> with overclock
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> in game bench test seem like total crap to me...going to load good old fraps and ran the bench lowest to ultra on texture option


You're awesome.

Weird, how the framerate is basically identical between the High and ultra runs, and there's only 200mb more memory usage, a far cry from the 6GB minimum they are recommending. You downloaded the Ultra Texture pack right?

Your next test has a significantly lower min FPS, but like 50% increase in max FPS too, is that why you're saying the in game benchmark is bunk? Seems inconsistent, or maybe the GTX 970 is downclocking when being pushed too hard, affecting the min fps?


----------



## Menta

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *master0068*
> 
> You're awesome.
> 
> Weird, how the framerate is basically identical between the High and ultra runs, and there's only 200mb more memory usage, a far cry from the 6GB minimum they are recommending. You downloaded the Ultra Texture pack right?
> 
> Your next test has a significantly lower min FPS, but like 50% increase in max FPS too, is that why you're saying the in game benchmark is bunk? Seems inconsistent, or maybe the GTX 970 is downclocking at odd times, affecting the min fps?


no the 970 is fine, its the test that is inconsistent,i am guessing 6gb of vram is for above 1080p or since there is no 5gb card they had to put 6gb to be on the safe side


----------



## ElectroGeek007

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *nagle3092*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *MaN227*
> 
> newegg has the G1 instock RUN RUN RUN !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
> 
> 
> 
> Damnit I knew I should have measured inside my node 304 last night. Yeah well, guess I will do it when I get home and see if it will fit.
Click to expand...

I would pick one up to exchange out my EVGA 970, but it won't fit in my 250D. Dat length...


----------



## master0068

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Menta*
> 
> no the 970 is fine, its the test that is inconsistent,i am guessing 6gb of vram is for above 1080p or since there is no 5gb card they had to put 6gb to be on the safe side


Yeah maybe at 4k, and with 8xAA.

I can test @ 4K when I get it, but I only have a GTX 670 with 2GB so it won't do much good.

You could create a custom 4k resolution and it'll downsample to 1080p


----------



## Rickles

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *master0068*
> 
> You're awesome.
> 
> Weird, how the framerate is basically identical between the High and ultra runs, and there's only 200mb more memory usage, a far cry from the 6GB minimum they are recommending. You downloaded the Ultra Texture pack right?
> 
> Your next test has a significantly lower min FPS, but like 50% increase in max FPS too, is that why you're saying the in game benchmark is bunk? Seems inconsistent, or maybe the GTX 970 is downclocking when being pushed too hard, affecting the min fps?


Could it be that the ultra texture pack doesn't load if the card doesn't have 6 gigs of vram?

I mean, I know games can read cards and adjust settings to various presets based on the card...


----------



## nagle3092

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ElectroGeek007*
> 
> I would pick one up to exchange out my EVGA 970, but it won't fit in my 250D. Dat length...


You should measure to be sure. I found some pics in the node 304 thread with some having sapphire trixx cards in them those are 305mm this is 312mm. It looks like it should fit in the node but Im gonna measure to be sure (max length listed for the node is 310mm). I might just wait to see what the 960 brings to the table though.


----------



## master0068

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Rickles*
> 
> Could it be that the ultra texture pack doesn't load if the card doesn't have 6 gigs of vram?
> 
> I mean, I know games can read cards and adjust settings to various presets based on the card...


I don't think that's the case, as I saw some comparison pics that were run on a GTX 970, and the Textures are definitely different between the 2. That's not to say that the Textures are loaded properly on the benchmarks we saw for the fellow on this thread.


----------



## BinaryDemon

Not the System Punisher I was expecting given all the 6gb vram hype.


----------



## KenjiS

Got mine today!

Just getting her dialed in, Heres my first run, Complete stock out of box

http://www.3dmark.com/3dm/4216250?

I saw 1354mhz...

Now to OC


----------



## Androosky

Everyplace ive checked is out of stock... how did you guys manage to grab them?


----------



## KenjiS

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Androosky*
> 
> Everyplace ive checked is out of stock... how did you guys manage to grab them?


Ordered mine last week..

So far I have it stably running at 1504 Core and 8000 Memory









To push more or not...


----------



## MaN227

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *semitope*
> 
> If the $30 off on Newegg business was still on I would choose this. 370+shipping a little much. Breaks the value of these almost


not following your thinking. firstly most folks don't have a business account, and never even concern themselves with what price a "business" can purchase something for. I personally could care less if someone with a business is not getting a G1 for 30 dollars cheaper then all the rest of us "regular Joe's" can. A dollar to a doughnut says any "business" is not going to pass on a 30 dollar savings to their customer they are reselling to.







If the extra 30 dollars everyone else pays will "break" your businesses monthly budget simply do not buy it from the egg, and wait for prices to come down or a sale. If your willing to wait you will get a better price than 370$'s for a G1, business acct or not, but how long your gonna wait... who knows.

shipping was 3.99 and you got a 5 dollar off gift so it was 369 $ total shipped to you. (while they still had them in stock that is, at this moment they again are out of stock and I see shipping cost up to 5.92$ )

perhaps you can find another etailor that has a lower price, the best I have seen is 365, and would have to wait who knows how long to get it.

my order from newegg for 2 G1's came to 739.98 , got FREE shipping (premiere) and on top of that there is 5 dollars gift on each so -10 brings the total shipped to 729.98. and I managed to get an extra 10 dollar off each card which brings my total cost for 2x G1's shipped to my door to 709.98. 354.99 each for the G1's.

and I made the "newegg has them in stock" post for those that have been waiting for ANY store to have them in stock, regardless of the selling price so fellow OCN'erz could snatch one or two up if they like. I'm certain quite a few members have been waiting for this GB G1 to be in stock to snatch their own, glad to have been able to help some members out, sorry it did not suit your businesses budget.

Peace


----------



## KenjiS

Final score, 1500 Core, 8000 memory. Tried 1600 and got artifacting and lockup.

http://www.3dmark.com/fs/2868162

From 11,867 stock to 13,240 full OC, Not bad right?

Shadow of Mordor now runs fine at Ultra settings compared to before.. Solid 58fps









Tried to run Rome Total War II but it wont even load now.. Investigating that


----------



## Cakewalk_S

Is anyone attempting to use the EVGA OC Scanner anymore? It's similar to furmark I know, but I just wondered if people like to still use it for finding artifacts and stability... I used it on my 670 and had no issues. I was able to identify with factual evidence artifacts when they showed up.

Still no word from Amazon on when they're going to ship my strix...getting impatient..


----------



## locc

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Cakewalk_S*
> 
> Is anyone attempting to use the EVGA OC Scanner anymore? It's similar to furmark I know, but I just wondered if people like to still use it for finding artifacts and stability... I used it on my 670 and had no issues. I was able to identify with factual evidence artifacts when they showed up.
> 
> Still no word from Amazon on when they're going to ship my strix...getting impatient..


I tried that but the artifact detection didn't work. Even when I increased core and/or memory on purpose so high that I saw the artifacts program didn't register a single one.


----------



## nandapanda

If anyone wants me to do some benchmarks @ 3440x1440 let me know!
Have an asus strix 970.


----------



## Cakewalk_S

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *locc*
> 
> I tried that but the artifact detection didn't work. Even when I increased core and/or memory on purpose so high that I saw the artifacts program didn't register a single one.


Did you do the fullscreen test with artifact check on?


----------



## KenjiS

Got it back up to 1550, Thought that the OC was causing Rome Total War II to not load, Was wrong









http://www.3dmark.com/fs/2868249

So yeah, 1550/8000



And Rome Total War II result is 57.3 fps, VS 61fps on my 770 SLI. Interesting however is the 970 never dips below 45fps minimum, Whereas my 770 dropped a lot harder on one or two occasions. So theres that

So far very impressed, its most of my SLIs performance, but substantially quieter, and a good deal cooler. I rarely go above 70 degrees now versus before where I was 80 under load almost always


----------



## semitope

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MaN227*
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> not following your thinking. firstly most folks don't have a business account, and never even concern themselves with what price a "business" can purchase something for. I personally could care less if someone with a business is not getting a G1 for 30 dollars cheaper then all the rest of us "regular Joe's" can. A dollar to a doughnut says any "business" is not going to pass on a 30 dollar savings to their customer they are reselling to.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> If the extra 30 dollars everyone else pays will "break" your businesses monthly budget simply do not buy it from the egg, and wait for prices to come down or a sale. If your willing to wait you will get a better price than 370$'s for a G1, business acct or not, but how long your gonna wait... who knows.
> 
> shipping was 3.99 and you got a 5 dollar off gift so it was 369 $ total shipped to you. (while they still had them in stock that is, at this moment they again are out of stock and I see shipping cost up to 5.92$ )
> 
> perhaps you can find another etailor that has a lower price, the best I have seen is 365, and would have to wait who knows how long to get it.
> 
> my order from newegg for 2 G1's came to 739.98 , got FREE shipping (premiere) and on top of that there is 5 dollars gift on each so -10 brings the total shipped to 729.98. and I managed to get an extra 10 dollar off each card which brings my total cost for 2x G1's shipped to my door to 709.98. 354.99 each for the G1's.
> 
> and I made the "newegg has them in stock" post for those that have been waiting for ANY store to have them in stock, regardless of the selling price so fellow OCN'erz could snatch one or two up if they like. I'm certain quite a few members have been waiting for this GB G1 to be in stock to snatch their own, glad to have been able to help some members out, sorry it did not suit your businesses budget.
> 
> Peace


Nothing to do with business. I only got the account after posts here about it and the promo they were having. The gigabyte was always out of the running for me based on the crazy price and I only mentioned newegg business because that $30 discount would be the only way I was going to buy it unfortunately. I can't justify the extra cost compared to the MSI (even though it has more metal and a backplate, those aren't that crucial and the asus has a backplate for, what used to be, $40 less. - before the $10 markup on the asus). I'm sure people would buy for whatever, there's a lot of hype on this. I was just talking about my own perception. At a certain point it becomes much less desirable.


----------



## tango bango

Sorry if this has been asked already but this thread is going like wildfire. Has anyone bought a gigabyte g1 or msi gaming from amazon with the backorderr deal? If so how long did you have to wait for it to be filled and shipped?


----------



## MaN227

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *semitope*
> 
> Nothing to do with business. I only got the account after posts here about it and the promo they were having. The gigabyte was always out of the running for me based on the crazy price and I only mentioned newegg business because that $30 discount would be the only way I was going to buy it unfortunately. I can't justify the extra cost compared to the MSI (even though it has more metal and a backplate, those aren't that crucial and the asus has a backplate for, what used to be, $40 less. - before the $10 markup on the asus). I'm sure people would buy for whatever, there's a lot of hype on this. I was just talking about my own perception. At a certain point it becomes much less desirable.


roger that and understood. can you tell I'm not big on greedy rich folks ?














perhaps a bit over zealous in hindsight









I guess if you can't swing that asking price of 370, u can choose one of the 330$ options , or if the G1 is what you got your heart set on, save up for awhile, perhaps you can score a sweet black friday deal on one. best of luck


----------



## master0068

Shadow of Mordor - Ultra.

Well... looks like it does in fact use close to 6GB if you have a card that has the memory.

http://i1.wp.com/gearnuke.com/wp-content/uploads/2014/09/middle-earth-pc-comp-2.png

But I've got to say... the environment textures are still butt ugly in my opinion... what will it take to please me? A game with 12GB worth of textures?


----------



## KenjiS

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *master0068*
> 
> Shadow of Mordor - Ultra.
> 
> Well... looks like it does in fact use close to 6GB if you have a card that has the memory.
> 
> http://i1.wp.com/gearnuke.com/wp-content/uploads/2014/09/middle-earth-pc-comp-2.png
> 
> But I've got to say... the environment textures are still butt ugly in my opinion... what will it take to please me? A game with 12GB worth of textures?


The game screencaps like poo..

The actual -game- looks better than the screens make it look...


----------



## master0068

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *KenjiS*
> 
> The game screencaps like poo..
> 
> The actual -game- looks better than the screens make it look...


Although I TOTALLY know what you mean, it also doesn't make any sense at the same time









But I agree, the animations, character models and movement is good.

The Textures are still crap though, let's be honest.


----------



## MaN227

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *tango bango*
> 
> Sorry if this has been asked already but this thread is going like wildfire. Has anyone bought a gigabyte g1 or msi gaming from amazon with the backorderr deal? If so how long did you have to wait for it to be filled and shipped?


not sure when you put in your order at amazon. the order I just cancelled there was placed on the 24th. and I have contacted them 4 times since then via chat and phone and get answers range of

1. first week of November
2. last week of October
3. No Idea, I don't have any info on when they will be in stock, but you'll be sent an email when they are.

snagged 2 G1's today while newegg had them in stock.

depends on how bad/quickly you want them. and hell, who knows they may have them tomorrow , you just never know.


----------



## Vesanius

Just got my MSI GTX 970 on Monday and I just love the card. Overclocks like hell and if someone comes up with a modified bios to increase the Power Limit to say 120% it would OC even further. Steady 1529/8000 Mhz OC with maximum of 72C temp with fan speed on auto and only Power Limit is throttling it. I could get it even further but it wouldn't be steady enough to be worth it,. Wwith better Power Limits I bet you could go as far as 1.6 Ghz with this card and that is insane, especially for such a low price. Got some coil whine, but that seems to be a feature with this card and it's not so bad that I couldn't live with it. It only appears while gaming with higher clock speeds and can't hear it at all through the game sounds regardless if I'm using speakers or headphones.


----------



## acidmanvl

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *master0068*
> 
> Shadow of Mordor - Ultra.
> 
> Well... looks like it does in fact use close to 6GB if you have a card that has the memory.
> 
> http://i1.wp.com/gearnuke.com/wp-content/uploads/2014/09/middle-earth-pc-comp-2.png
> 
> But I've got to say... the environment textures are still butt ugly in my opinion... what will it take to please me? A game with 12GB worth of textures?


Actually well optimised games are using dynamic texture resolutions(i forgot the exact name) but the texture asset swap for higher resolutions when your getting close to it. You can have multi levels of textures. Crappy games dont optimize and are stuck with high res assets everywhere and full you vram. Also high res texture doesnt mean nice texture. You can always draw a crappy texture in photoshop ans save it in 4k and that doesnt make it nice.


----------



## quick1unc

Well got these bad boys from Newegg today Installed them in my new X99 build, so still have alot of software/drivers to install, but so far everything is coming along smoothly with the 4k monitor. I'll update more after I get everything setup and get some OC'n done on the CPU/GPU.


----------



## master0068

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *acidmanvl*
> 
> Actually well optimised games are using dynamic texture resolutions(i forgot the exact name) but the texture asset swap for higher resolutions when your getting close to it. You can have multi levels of textures. Crappy games dont optimize and are stuck with high res assets everywhere and full you vram. Also high res texture doesnt mean nice texture. You can always draw a crappy texture in photoshop ans save it in 4k and that doesnt make it nice.


Yeah I know, other methods are ID's "MegaTexture" and "Virtual Texturing", I think the method you're describing is just LOD though, which has been around for AGES.

It was more of a sarcastic statement and a jab at how unjustified the 6GB requirement really is. And you're totally right about high res textures, that doesn't automatically mean great quality. Especially when you consider the size of the object it's being used on in game.


----------



## nandapanda

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *quick1unc*
> 
> Well got these bad boys from Newegg today Installed them in my new X99 build, so still have alot of software/drivers to install, but so far everything is coming along smoothly with the 4k monitor. I'll update more after I get everything setup and get some OC'n done on the CPU/GPU.


Nice! I'm looks like theres a solid chuck of space between the cards for airflow. What have the temps been like so far?


----------



## quick1unc

Ya, I'm debating getting a flexible SLI cable and moving the bottom card to the slot #3. Right now there's no room for my sound card between the 2 GPU's without severely restricting air flow. The temps right now are good at idle, 33 and 35 degrees. I'm concerned about the CPU though, at idle i'm at 44C with the swiftech H220-X. I'm new to the X99 platform but I would assume idle temps in the mid to low 30's.


----------



## semitope

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *master0068*
> 
> Shadow of Mordor - Ultra.
> 
> Well... looks like it does in fact use close to 6GB if you have a card that has the memory.
> 
> http://i1.wp.com/gearnuke.com/wp-content/uploads/2014/09/middle-earth-pc-comp-2.png
> 
> But I've got to say... the environment textures are still butt ugly in my opinion... what will it take to please me? A game with 12GB worth of textures?


huge textures don't mean good textures.

seen people praise the game but I don't know. Never seems like it would be particularly challenging or deep


----------



## THS89

Can someone please explain why some manufacturers use more or less "phases" for power delivery ?

I get that some use better components for VRMs or chokes or mosfets but why do some use more than others ?

The card in question is the ASUS GTX 970 which I have.

It uses 6+1 phase. (6 for gpu and 1 for VRAM)

Isn't this a serious concern ?

Even weaksauce EVGA-non FTW uses 4+2 (so 2 for VRAM)

MSI seems to have the best. 6+2

So why does ASUS only use single phase for the VRAM ? Is this a concern ? Are they trying to save a few bucks ?


----------



## gib6717

My first run was 9744 now I'm here:


----------



## Akima18

Hi everyone,

It's been awesome reading this thread!

I also purchased two Gigabyte 970's, but unfortunately mine weren't so great. One of them had terrible coil whine, and altogether they seemed to be pretty bad in terms of overclocking (I could barely pass 1500 mhz for some reason and the memory could barely be increased.) One of the cards was pretty good, but the other seemed to be terrible! >_<. I was pretty upset after reading what everyone else was able to achieve.

I decided to return them and purchased the MSI 970's from newegg since they would save me money plus I had seen more positive results on here with them! BEST DECISION (for me!). I got lucky and got some decent cards so far, I think.

After just installing them and playing around with them for only an hour or so, I was able to achieve this score without any artifacts whatsoever!


http://www.3dmark.com/fs/2869113

ASIC Quality = 81.0% and the other card is 79.0% (I'm pretty new to all of this, so from reading this thread I'm not even sure if that matters or is really any good O.O)

I'm really pleased and am definitely going to be tinkering with them more in the coming days. Thanks everyone for posting their own experiences, I really enjoyed reading what everyone had to say about these cards =).

Also: It seems these cards also have coil whine, but it is not as loud so I am okay with it. Unless I am mistaken in what coil whine is, whenever my cards go under heavy load they make this kind of "mechanical / electronic buzzing sound". I'm positive its coming from the GPU's, just curious as to why they do that. (It's definitely not the fan's because I can run them at 100% when not under full loud and I don't hear that sound at all)


----------



## semitope

Strange. This card http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16814500364



Is on newegg, but does not show up in the list of 970s when you go through the filter (when I checked anyway). $410 though


----------



## Sp33d Junki3

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *THS89*
> 
> Can someone please explain why some manufacturers use more or less "phases" for power delivery ?
> 
> I get that some use better components for VRMs or chokes or mosfets but why do some use more than others ?
> 
> The card in question is the ASUS GTX 970 which I have.
> 
> It uses 6+1 phase. (6 for gpu and 1 for VRAM)
> 
> Isn't this a serious concern ?
> 
> Even weaksauce EVGA-non FTW uses 4+2 (so 2 for VRAM)
> 
> MSI seems to have the best. 6+2
> 
> So why does ASUS only use single phase for the VRAM ? Is this a concern ? Are they trying to save a few bucks ?


Asus didnt cheap out. They use Digi+ VRM. Which uses digital control instead of analog.


----------



## THS89

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Sp33d Junki3*
> 
> Asus didnt cheap out. They use Digi+ VRM. Which uses digital control instead of analog.


They only do so for the VRM that feeds the GPU. It doesn't apply to the VRAM.

Source: http://www.bit-tech.net/hardware/graphics/2014/09/19/nvidia-geforce-gtx-970-review/2

"We also find a 6-phase power delivery system for the GPU, a 50 percent upgrade from stock specifications. It also uses ASUS's DIGI+ VRM controller for precise, digital voltages, as well as high quality Super Alloy Power components for buzz-free choke operation, longer capacitor lifespan and MOSFETs with a 30 percent higher voltage threshold than standard. *Sadly, the memory has not been granted the same treatment. It is fed by a single phase found at the other side of the PCB, and this one does not use any special components*."

If I am reading this right, it means that ASUS cheaped out on the components which feed the VRAM.


----------



## semitope

Another one that isn't in the filtered list of 970 cards yet on newegg

http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16814500363



No way i'd buy either of these zotac cards though. Cost even more than the gigabyte. I assume there are more cards not showing up the usual way. I saw the gtx 980 MSI gaming card as well.

Does anyone know when that stupid promo gift card thing will end? Rather the 10% off.


----------



## Sp33d Junki3

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *THS89*
> 
> They only do so for the VRM that feeds the GPU. It doesn't apply to the VRAM.
> 
> Source: http://www.bit-tech.net/hardware/graphics/2014/09/19/nvidia-geforce-gtx-970-review/2
> 
> "We also find a 6-phase power delivery system for the GPU, a 50 percent upgrade from stock specifications. It also uses ASUS's DIGI+ VRM controller for precise, digital voltages, as well as high quality Super Alloy Power components for buzz-free choke operation, longer capacitor lifespan and MOSFETs with a 30 percent higher voltage threshold than standard. *Sadly, the memory has not been granted the same treatment. It is fed by a single phase found at the other side of the PCB, and this one does not use any special components*."
> 
> If I am reading this right, it means that ASUS cheaped out on the components which feed the VRAM.


Over thinking too much on this. It is not an issue to OC the card.


----------



## THS89

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Sp33d Junki3*
> 
> Over thinking too much on this. It is not an issue to OC the card.


My question isn't even about OC... Better components mean more life. More phases means it can handle more power.

I am just asking why ASUS cheaped out and used single phase for the VRAM when most others (EVGA / MSI) use 2 phase for the VRAM.


----------



## Gripen90

Got my 2x MSI installed in my 2nd gaming rig.


----------



## Sp33d Junki3

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *THS89*
> 
> My question isn't even about OC... Better components mean more life. More phases means it can handle more power.
> 
> I am just asking why ASUS cheaped out and used single phase for the VRAM when most others (EVGA / MSI) use 2 phase for the VRAM.


Having 1 phase does not mean cheap out, just a different design. That do not mean the Strix cant handle the OC. Strix already has better components over reference.
To handle more power it is based on the PCI-e connection. Asus only uses single 8pin so total headroom is lower than MSI/Gigabyte.

I've used the card in a build and found to be great card with really good OC. Hence why I have one on order for myself.
If you are not happy, return the card, pay a 15% restocking fee and buy a different one.


----------



## rv8000

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *semitope*
> 
> Another one that isn't in the filtered list of 970 cards yet on newegg
> 
> http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16814500363
> 
> 
> 
> No way i'd buy either of these zotac cards though. Cost even more than the gigabyte. I assume there are more cards not showing up the usual way. I saw the gtx 980 MSI gaming card as well.
> 
> *Does anyone know when that stupid promo gift card thing will end? Rather the 10% off.*


I can almost guarantee the promotions will end at the same time, no way they're going to lose out on $$$ from such a hot selling item. Win - Win situation for the egg, they make money + give you incentive to spend more money


----------



## xP_0nex

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Gripen90*
> 
> Got my 2x MSI installed in my 2nd gaming rig.


How's the temp and noise?


----------



## JordanTr

Ok it looks like i got qorst experience getting my gigabyte g1 card. Ok i ordered my card 25.09.14 since they been claiming they get stock 26.09.14 i put my order and paid extra £12 to get it delivered saturday. Ofcourse they didnt receive stock, ao put my delivery on sunday, failed with stock again. Finally today i get my order update that item been picked, duspatched and my delivery date is 05.10.14 (sunday). I know they done it as excuse not to refund me those £12 i paid, but cmon, i ended up paying extra to get item later??? Nonsense. People who ordered them with free delivery get them tomorrow or latest thursday. And this is scan.co.uk i can't believe that... Sent email to querries and said that i paid not for storage services, but to receive the item faster. Will see what they gonna tell me in the morning


----------



## raceitchris

Hey guys I am pretty new to these forums with 2x PNY GTX 970's in SLI ( the blower kinds) on 2600K @ 4.9 system.

Using Afterburner 4.0 with a 106 power limit. Both of my cards I have noticed in just about *every* single game and benchmark hover at 115% power limit at max out at 120% (with "106" set in A.B.).

Here is a YouTube video below, you can see the Power Limit dancing between 112-118 range. Both cards are constantly hitting *120* in games. Does anyone know if this is this normal????


----------



## cyph3rz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Akima18*
> 
> Hi everyone,
> 
> It's been awesome reading this thread!
> 
> I also purchased two Gigabyte 970's, but unfortunately mine weren't so great. One of them had terrible coil whine, and altogether they seemed to be pretty bad in terms of overclocking (I could barely pass 1500 mhz for some reason and the memory could barely be increased.) One of the cards was pretty good, but the other seemed to be terrible! >_<. I was pretty upset after reading what everyone else was able to achieve.
> 
> I decided to return them and purchased the MSI 970's from newegg since they would save me money plus I had seen more positive results on here with them! BEST DECISION (for me!). I got lucky and got some decent cards so far, I think.
> 
> After just installing them and playing around with them for only an hour or so, I was able to achieve this score without any artifacts whatsoever!
> 
> 
> http://www.3dmark.com/fs/2869113
> 
> ASIC Quality = 81.0% and the other card is 79.0% (I'm pretty new to all of this, so from reading this thread I'm not even sure if that matters or is really any good O.O)
> 
> I'm really pleased and am definitely going to be tinkering with them more in the coming days. Thanks everyone for posting their own experiences, I really enjoyed reading what everyone had to say about these cards =).
> 
> Also: It seems these cards also have coil whine, but it is not as loud so I am okay with it. Unless I am mistaken in what coil whine is, whenever my cards go under heavy load they make this kind of "mechanical / electronic buzzing sound". I'm positive its coming from the GPU's, just curious as to why they do that. (It's definitely not the fan's because I can run them at 100% when not under full loud and I don't hear that sound at all)


Which power supply are you using and how many watts is it? Sometimes I think maybe the power supply might be causing coil whine. A high quality/ high amperage power supply is important for maximum power and efficiency.


----------



## Feud

Glad to be apart of this club!









http://www.3dmark.com/3dm/4216155?


----------



## emrsuperuser

Just received my MSI yesterday. This thing is amazing. Blows my GTX 670 away.

I am fairly new to overclocking video cards, but I managed to OC mine to +500 memory clock and +185 Core clock at 110% power limit. Ran this for a few hours on Unigine Valley, Heaven, 3D Mark 11, and Firestrike with no issues, crashes, or artifacting whatsoever. I am seeing a lot of people mention that they are being held back or throttled due to power limit or voltage.

How do I know when my card is being throttled and has hit the power limit or voltage limit? Also, how do I go about reaching the max stable OC from here? Do I just keep increasing the core clock by +5 until it crashes? What about the memory? Do I increase memory clock by 50 or 100 until it crashes?

One final question. What kind of fan curves are you other MSI owners using? 69 degrees Celsius at 52% fan speed seems kind of high to me.


----------



## DBEAU

I wonder when we'll see an update to nvflash for these things. I'm itching to get a modes bios running.


----------



## FlyingSolo

Is anyone with a MSI 970 getting any buzzing sound at the back of the card near the dvi,hdmi ports while running heaven or any game benchmarks.


----------



## Colin_MC

Which one should be better - Asus Strixx or MSI TFV? (noise/temp/oc). Or maybe another option?


----------



## schoolofmonkey

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *FlyingSolo*
> 
> Is anyone with a MSI 970 getting any buzzing sound at the back of the card near the dvi,hdmi ports while running heaven or any game benchmarks.


Had it on my GTX970 G1 Gaming, GTX780ti (all 5 models I owned), and my R9 290x Tri-X.
There's a little on the GTX980 I currently having in my machine, but not as bad as the others.

I've been told its "normal"....


----------



## Accursed Entity

I'll have my 1440p build soon but without cards! I'm getting impatient... can I run my PC at 1440p without the graphics card(average browsing and desktop)? It's a i7 4790k build.


----------



## FlyingSolo

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *schoolofmonkey*
> 
> Had it on my GTX970 G1 Gaming, GTX780ti (all 5 models I owned), and my R9 290x Tri-X.
> There's a little on the GTX980 I currently having in my machine, but not as bad as the others.
> 
> I've been told its "normal"....


Thanks. So I shouldn't worry right or should i try and get a replacement and see if that works.


----------



## FlyingSolo

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Accursed Entity*
> 
> I'll have my 1440p build soon but without cards! I'm getting impatient... can I run my PC at 1440p without the graphics card(average browsing and desktop)? It's a i7 4790k build.


Yup that should be fine.


----------



## schoolofmonkey

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *FlyingSolo*
> 
> Thanks. So I shouldn't worry right or should i try and get a replacement and see if that works.


I can bet my GTX980 if you got another one it would still did it.
Depends on the card how loudly it does it


----------



## Vesanius

Okay I was a bit too quick to praise my MSI GTX 970... When going high FPS and and high power consume there's some seriously noisy coil noise... It only occurs when the power consume is high (90+% TDP) and FPS is over 60-70. The higher the FPS the more noise there is. If there's high FPS with low power consume or FPS below 60 with high power consume there's no coil noise that I can hear...
I am not entirely sure if the sound comes from the GPU or the PSU, but it only happened with this new card and the FPS factor makes me think about it... I guess I'm gonna RMA it after getting the PSU out of the case and making sure which one of them is making all the sound....


----------



## Arizonian

Cool to see everyone scoring 970's. Congrats and thanks for everyone posting pics, I like seeing them. Thread is moving fast as most new club threads do with hot cards. Especially these prices.








Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Colin_MC*
> 
> Which one should be better - Asus Strixx or MSI TFV? (noise/temp/oc). Or maybe another option?


Check this thread out. GTX 970 Comparison: STRIX vs MSI Gaming vs Gigabyte G1
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *semitope*
> 
> Strange. This card http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16814500364
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Is on newegg, but does not show up in the list of 970s when you go through the filter (when I checked anyway). $410 though


Uh that's messed up. When I do a search for GTX 970, that Zotac isn't listed. Yet there it is. When I last looked available and I tested it out by adding it to a live cart while logged in.









Just checked Newegg and without paying extra, my G1's are already in shipping and will be here no later than Friday evening. 3 day shipping.


----------



## specopsFI

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *specopsFI*
> 
> Anyone have an Inno3D GTX 970 iChill 4X yet? You know, this ugly duckling with four fans? And if not, anyone know where to find a BIOS for it? Would be interesting to know what kind of power limit that one has, with a separate heatpipe for the VRM and all...


Anyone? I might have to be the first if I don't hear from you soon


----------



## Jam0r

Had a play with my MSI 970. Not sure it could go much further than this, probably needs more volts and power limit. Temps are still very good though so has plenty of scope for more.

Just waiting for MSI water blocks and back plates now from EK


----------



## Organon

Got a Gigabyte G1 Gaming and can't overclock it at all without driver crashes. ASIC quality is at 60%. Sad


----------



## The Nano

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Organon*
> 
> Got a Gigabyte G1 Gaming and can't overclock it at all without driver crashes. ASIC quality is at 60%. Sad


Hey! Is it possible for you to check which voltage controller Gigabytes card has?

It should be somewhere around here...


----------



## Organon

It has a backplate, can't see anything without removing that.


----------



## The Nano

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Organon*
> 
> It has a backplate, can't see anything without removing that.


Was too slow to edit my post. By any chance could you remove the backplate and check it?


----------



## Gripen90

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *xP_0nex*
> 
> How's the temp and noise?


After 1hour Unigine Heaven 4.0 loop max temps were 72°c for top card 54% fan speed, 65°c bottom card 44% fan speed. They are barely audible at these speeds
Idle is 31°c for both cards and fans are turned off (they turn off below 60°c).
Cards are running [email protected] core untill further.


----------



## blah238

Installed Win8.1, gained 6k points. *boggle*

http://www.3dmark.com/compare/fs/2871181/fs/2863010


----------



## Organon

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *The Nano*
> 
> By any chance could you remove the backplate and check it?


It's a brand new card and I have games to play! So, no. Sorry


----------



## ZeusHavok

Semi related question:

Any time I play a game at 5k I get a constant 40fps regardless of what's being rendered on screen. CPU is never @ 100% usage and the GPUs never hit 100% usage. Am i being limited by my 8x8 PCI-E or my CPU? I can't work it out since my CPU is @ 4.8GHz


----------



## The Nano

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *blah238*
> 
> Installed Win8.1, gained 6k points. *boggle*
> 
> http://www.3dmark.com/compare/fs/2871181/fs/2863010


How is this possible? Is W8.1 better for gaming than W7?


----------



## JordanTr

It looks they reacted to my email about "storage services" and my g1 gaming. My card is delivered just few moments ago. Will test it late night tonight


----------



## blah238

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *The Nano*
> 
> How is this possible? Is W8.1 better for gaming than W7?


Honestly I have no idea. It might just have been the clean install that did it.


----------



## Sammyboy83

It's win8, not the clean install. I just did a clean install yester day, which didn't gave any gain. Many people is experiencing the same thing, that the graphics score rocks with win8. I will install win8 after work, and give it a try.


----------



## The Nano

Is it only the benchmark programs or does the performance boost come with games too? For example Shadows of Mordor? Anyone care to test?


----------



## Balb0wa

My gigabyte g1 from scan came today, low asic, will only do 1480 on the core, not as good as my msi 970, it did only cost me £243 though.


----------



## locc

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Cakewalk_S*
> 
> Did you do the fullscreen test with artifact check on?


Actually no, is that a requirement?


----------



## Cakewalk_S

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *locc*
> 
> Actually no, is that a requirement?


If you dont checck the box for artifact check it wont check for it...lol


----------



## Sammyboy83

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *The Nano*
> 
> Is it only the benchmark programs or does the performance boost come with games too? For example Shadows of Mordor? Anyone care to test?


Some games will take benefits of win8, but you will not see that much of performance boost as synthetic benchmarks.


----------



## moccor

Is EVGA the only manufacturer that allows changing the stock cooler? I like EVGA, but I don't think I want to risk a card with coil-whine when I like a quiet PC


----------



## nandapanda

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *The Nano*
> 
> Is it only the benchmark programs or does the performance boost come with games too? For example Shadows of Mordor? Anyone care to test?


I just jammed some Mordor. Single 970 strix with stock clocks and was 50-60 fps consistent with a mix of high and ultra settings @ 3440x1440p. So if you're wanting to run it at anything below that resolution you will be happy! I don't think it has a benchmarking utility, not that I saw anyway. The vram usage was around 3gb.


----------



## trawetSluaP

Hi guys,

Currently have my Strix at 1485Mhz final boost clock, although it doesn't like the memory being pushed much as it's only at 7400MHz.

I've noticed people saying they apply +87mv in Afterburner but mine only goes up to +37mv. Is this a setting I have to change?


----------



## Techboy10

Damn, seeing a lot of G1's with low asic scores (and thus low overclocks), making me nervous for when mine arrives next week. Maybe I should have ordered an MSI (especially since it would have saved me $20)...

Although I wish it was coming from Newegg's NJ warehouse instead of the CA one, as it would have been here in 2 days (right in time for the weekend). Now I gotta wait until next week since I was cheap and only got 4-7 day shipping







.


----------



## scramz

I Did a bold overclock with my MSI 970 and run heaven again.

GPU: 1600Mhz
Mem: 2052Mhz
Fan Speed: 75%
Max Temp: 63c (In a mini ITX case)
Voltage: Stock (Max 1.2180)

8Ghz on the memory was eassssyyyyyyy! and on stock volts.

I have a good clocker so I will try and fine tune the final overclock then start pushing volts to see how far this thing can go.


Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


----------



## Balb0wa

The msi cooler is better as well, also the msi is shorter, the giga is a big card!


----------



## semitope

Could the low asic poor overclocking be because of voltage limit?


----------



## Threader

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *blah238*
> 
> Installed Win8.1, gained 6k points. *boggle*
> 
> http://www.3dmark.com/compare/fs/2871181/fs/2863010


Thanks. Need to check OS on posters 3DMarks scores. I was miffed at my lower SLI GTX 970 scores. Too high of a price to pay to have to run Win 8.1 on my main rig just for a few more FPS.


----------



## Threader

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Balb0wa*
> 
> The msi cooler is better as well, also the msi is shorter, the giga is a big card!


Some prefer girth over length. In the end it's how well you use it that counts


----------



## Cakewalk_S

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Threader*
> 
> Some prefer girth over length. In the end it's how well you use it that counts


A particular gender would likely rep that...lol

Gosh amazon... They must have the biggest amount to of backorders for the strix ever... Still not shipped. Maybe today will be the day


----------



## Edkiefer

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *emrsuperuser*
> 
> Just received my MSI yesterday. This thing is amazing. Blows my GTX 670 away.
> 
> I am fairly new to overclocking video cards, but I managed to OC mine to +500 memory clock and +185 Core clock at 110% power limit. Ran this for a few hours on Unigine Valley, Heaven, 3D Mark 11, and Firestrike with no issues, crashes, or artifacting whatsoever. I am seeing a lot of people mention that they are being held back or throttled due to power limit or voltage.
> 
> How do I know when my card is being throttled and has hit the power limit or voltage limit? Also, how do I go about reaching the max stable OC from here? Do I just keep increasing the core clock by +5 until it crashes? What about the memory? Do I increase memory clock by 50 or 100 until it crashes?
> 
> One final question. What kind of fan curves are you other MSI owners using? 69 degrees Celsius at 52% fan speed seems kind of high to me.


your throttling now , power wise .
How to tell ?
1) your clocks are not staying stable, flat at max OC .
2) looking at TDP % your hitting max (in your case 110%)
you can also set performance flags on in AB or look in GPU-Z (the colored part in perfcap values .
I would back down a little on , till its stable on max clock as many times it might go below just 1 bin down (13mhz) .


----------



## Techboy10

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Balb0wa*
> 
> The msi cooler is better as well, also the msi is shorter, the giga is a big card!


The MSI is shorter and taller, but the Gigabyte has a better cooler according to Guru3D (http://www.guru3d.com/articles_pages/asus_geforce_gtx_970_strix_review,8.html - 60C load vs 68C for the MSI). Also, the Gigabyte might be louder at idle since it doesn't have the 0db fanless mode, but it looks to be just at quiet at load according to their tests (39 DBa). It also comes with a backplate and the shroud is all black, which I really like since red doesn't go with my color scheme.

Both seem to be fantastic cards though, just hoping that my G1 turns out to be a decent overclocker.


----------



## Olper

Could be the low asic score chips leak more and bump into power% wall. Someone said the card throttles voltage and this makes it crash..

maybe when bios modding is available, low asic score cards get a second chance!


----------



## dartuil

Someone tested the DSR ?
How is it for you?


----------



## Edkiefer

Word of caution on MSI 970 gaming , when you get card if there is a sticker on first fan .
remove it very carefully , not pulling on the hub (hold the fan blads when removing tape , do it slowly 0.
That is what I did , MSI "thinks" this might be cause of some with fan2 100% spinning after load and staying .
There also saying there no putting the sticker on the fan anymore in production .

https://forum-en.msi.com/index.php?topic=183618.150

So worth it to be careful .

I was careful and don't have the issue .


----------



## Edkiefer

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Balb0wa*
> 
> My gigabyte g1 from scan came today, low asic, will only do 1480 on the core, not as good as my msi 970, it did only cost me £243 though.


Hmm, how can that be only 1480 when your boost is 1468 ?


----------



## Balb0wa

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Edkiefer*
> 
> Hmm, how can that be only 1480 when your boost is 1468 ?


Thats just a screen shot i did before, 1480 is what i got stable.


----------



## Balb0wa

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Techboy10*
> 
> The MSI is shorter and taller, but the Gigabyte has a better cooler according to Guru3D (http://www.guru3d.com/articles_pages/asus_geforce_gtx_970_strix_review,8.html - 60C load vs 68C for the MSI). Also, the Gigabyte might be louder at idle since it doesn't have the 0db fanless mode, but it looks to be just at quiet at load according to their tests (39 DBa). It also comes with a backplate and the shroud is all black, which I really like since red doesn't go with my color scheme.
> 
> Both seem to be fantastic cards though, just hoping that my G1 turns out to be a decent overclocker.


Well the msi runs cooler in my rig.


----------



## JordanTr

I
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Balb0wa*
> 
> My gigabyte g1 from scan came today, low asic, will only do 1480 on the core, not as good as my msi 970, it did only cost me £243 though.


paid £298. How did you get that cheap? Will check my asics an oc tonight


----------



## staircase0

This card is basically on bar with GTX 780TI @FHD. BF4 2 fps difference.

http://www.techpowerup.com/reviews/ASUS/GTX_970_STRIX_OC/25.html

This card was on Newegg for 277€..

780TI is better in general performance, but it is not +100-200€ better.

This is like total market trolling.


----------



## Balb0wa

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *JordanTr*
> 
> I
> paid £298. How did you get that cheap? Will check my asics an oc tonight


Had a 20% ebay code, got the msi for £228 and the G1 for £243 , you get sent the ebay codes if you have an account that doesn't get used a lot


----------



## fleetfeather

check latest post in GTX 980 owners club


----------



## Rhezuss

Hi guys! I ordered a EVGA GTX 970 SSC ACX 2.0 card monday, should receive it by the end of the week and have a great weekend









Now, I read lots of comments, unfortunately for me after I ordered the card, that the SSC and lower versions used an "old" ACX 2.0 cooler, one with ACX 1.0 parts. So it is more an ACX 1.5 cooler than a 2.0. The FTW edition will use the real ACX 2.0 fan.

Now, many complaint about coil whine and loud fan on the ACX 1.5 cooler (i'll keeping calling it the 1.5 for clarity). Any of you have an EVGA model, SSC or SC and would you care to comment on your experience with this card?

I know forums are generally flooded with negative comments while those who don't have troublers will not post. I hope I won't have to return my card, i've been waiting a long time for this upgrade!









Thanks everyone!


----------



## jojoenglish85

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Rhezuss*
> 
> Hi guys! I ordered a EVGA GTX 970 SSC ACX 2.0 card monday, should receive it by the end of the week and have a great weekend
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Now, I read lots of comments, unfortunately for me after I ordered the card, that the SSC and lower versions used an "old" ACX 2.0 cooler, one with ACX 1.0 parts. So it is more an ACX 1.5 cooler than a 2.0. The FTW edition will use the real ACX 2.0 fan.
> 
> Now, many complaint about coil whine and loud fan on the ACX 1.5 cooler (i'll keeping calling it the 1.5 for clarity). Any of you have an EVGA model, SSC or SC and would you care to comment on your experience with this card?
> 
> I know forums are generally flooded with negative comments while those who don't have troublers will not post. I hope I won't have to return my card, i've been waiting a long time for this upgrade!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks everyone!


Try searching the last 20 pages for your answers, they are there.


----------



## fleetfeather

Well you hit the nail on the head: most comments are from the vocal minorities (both good and bad) on these sorts of forums. Me personally, Yeah I have coil whine, but that's not going to be isolated to any particular brand...

I'll either get it replaced or return it to Amazon. I'd prefer to get it replaced if possible, but I'll have to wait and see what EVGA says


----------



## Nark96

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *fleetfeather*
> 
> Well you hit the nail on the head: most comments are from the vocal minorities (both good and bad) on these sorts of forums. Me personally, Yeah I have coil whine, but that's not going to be isolated to any particular brand...
> 
> I'll either get it replaced or return it to Amazon. I'd prefer to get it replaced if possible, but I'll have to wait and see what EVGA says


Coil whine is generally a norm on most GPU's nowadays, nothing to worry about, unless it reaaally bothers you. Me, personally, I don't find it that big of a deal and it doesn't happen on all 3D applications. Mostly older games that don't have V-Sync unveil the coil whine in GPU's. All in all, nothing to worry about unless you're a bit of a noise freak or you have very bad coil whine.


----------



## locc

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Cakewalk_S*
> 
> If you dont checck the box for artifact check it wont check for it...lol


I had the artifact box checked ofc but just didn't run it at full screen.


----------



## TopicClocker

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Balb0wa*
> 
> Had a 20% ebay code, got the msi for £228 and the G1 for £243 , you get sent the ebay codes if you have an account that doesn't get used a lot


Thanks, that's good to know.
I got a £10 voucher from eBay a few months ago, I didn't really know why.


----------



## class101

20% damn that's hell a lot


----------



## Akima18

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *cyph3rz*
> 
> Which power supply are you using and how many watts is it? Sometimes I think maybe the power supply might be causing coil whine. A high quality/ high amperage power supply is important for maximum power and efficiency.


Hi cyph3rz, the one I am currently using is FirePower Silencer MK III 750W http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=9SIA4H81E87008&cm_re=mk_iii_silencer-_-9SIA4H81E87008-_-Product . I also thought the PSU may have been the problem so I replaced out a Rosewill HIVE 750w http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16817182133&cm_re=rosewill_hive_750-_-17-182-133-_-Product (I had the Silencer lying around and it was brand new), but both seem to give me the same problem, so I am not sure if it is the PSU, or maybe I need an even better one? O.O


----------



## shilka

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Akima18*
> 
> Hi cyph3rz, the one I am currently using is FirePower Silencer MK III 750W http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=9SIA4H81E87008&cm_re=mk_iii_silencer-_-9SIA4H81E87008-_-Product . I also thought the PSU may have been the problem so I replaced out a Rosewill HIVE 750w http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16817182133&cm_re=rosewill_hive_750-_-17-182-133-_-Product (I had the Silencer lying around and it was brand new), but both seem to give me the same problem, so I am not sure if it is the PSU, or maybe I need an even better one? O.O


Return the Hive your old PSU is better and the Hive is a peak rated PSU so the 750 watts is not a 750 watts its a 650 watt.


----------



## Rickles

My evga SC ACX 1.0 seems like a decent enough card. Tops out around 65 fps in valley (which seems the norm) and has no coil whine and is quiet enough for my use.

It really just all depends.


----------



## ED77

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *fleetfeather*
> 
> check latest post in GTX 980 owners club


Dammit... I have to go to bed 'cause 1am and I'm supposed to wake up in well, 4½hs really! But now I want to know if that really works...


----------



## Akima18

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *shilka*
> 
> Return the Hive your old PSU is better and the Hive is a peak rated PSU so the 750 watts is not a 750 watts its a 650 watt.


What I mean to say is the Hive is the old one that I replaced out with the Silencer MK3. You are saying that the MK3 is better, right?







. Thanks for the info though!

I wish that would have been the source of the coil whine, but it seems many users here are also experiencing the same thing. I guess it is just normal for these cards to behave like that. Mine is not too loud at all, but I was just wondering if it might have caused an issue







.


----------



## Creo

Found it: Nvflash 5.196

http://pan.baidu.com/s/1qWoH9WK

Source:
http://www.chiphell.com/thread-1142593-1-1.html


----------



## wgizmo

Any one did G10 on this card?


----------



## TopicClocker

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *fleetfeather*
> 
> check latest post in GTX 980 owners club


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ayaya119*
> 
> *NVFLASH 5.196 is work for MAXSWELL bios now!
> 
> and i flashed my gtx980 sli already*


"All right chums, Let's do this! LEEEEEEEROOOOOOOOY JEEEENKINNNNS!"

Terrible, I know.


----------



## 970Rules

"NVFLASH 5.196 is work for MAXSWELL bios now!"


----------



## doza

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *970Rules*
> 
> "NVFLASH 5.196 is work for MAXSWELL bios now!"


ahhaha nice one


----------



## amlett

jajajajajajajaja

:_______)


----------



## b3ka

Guys any news on voltage sync in SLI setup of 970?


----------



## Jam0r

So who is the first then?!


----------



## scramz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Rhezuss*
> 
> Hi guys! I ordered a EVGA GTX 970 SSC ACX 2.0 card monday, should receive it by the end of the week and have a great weekend
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Now, I read lots of comments, unfortunately for me after I ordered the card, that the SSC and lower versions used an "old" ACX 2.0 cooler, one with ACX 1.0 parts. So it is more an ACX 1.5 cooler than a 2.0. The FTW edition will use the real ACX 2.0 fan.
> 
> Now, many complaint about coil whine and loud fan on the ACX 1.5 cooler (i'll keeping calling it the 1.5 for clarity). Any of you have an EVGA model, SSC or SC and would you care to comment on your experience with this card?
> 
> I know forums are generally flooded with negative comments while those who don't have troublers will not post. I hope I won't have to return my card, i've been waiting a long time for this upgrade!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks everyone!


I have seen a few reviews on the EVGA 970 and nearly everyone mentions the coil whine on the cards. It turns out EVGA are not using high grade components resulting in coil whine. As for the MSI and ASUS 970's, they are using high grade caps so the coil whine is barely audible if not non existed.


----------



## doza

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *trawetSluaP*
> 
> Hi guys,
> 
> Currently have my Strix at 1485Mhz final boost clock, although it doesn't like the memory being pushed much as it's only at 7400MHz.
> 
> I've noticed people saying they apply +87mv in Afterburner but mine only goes up to +37mv. Is this a setting I have to change?


dont know is voltage locked or not on strix970 as i change voltage gpuz and other programs are still reporting default max vcore 1.2120, only asus gpu tweak toll reports that new voltage

as for memory mine goes to 7800 did not go higher as memory oc is giving u nothing very small gain...
try to manualy set fan speed cca 50% and than try to oc memory ,vram does not have good cooling so that coud be your's problem


----------



## Invisible

So this is my first NVIDIA card, got the MSI Gaming 970. I'm not sure how MSI/NVIDIA cards work as I've only had AMD but does this look normal in Afterburner? This was after playing 15min of Shadow of Mordor.



GPU usage is all over the place, and Core Clock and Memory Clock are not at max. Any reason for these three things? Also my VRAM usage in AB was only set to monitor up to 3081MB for some reason, which was odd. Had to change it to 4096.


----------



## Razzaa

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Invisible*
> 
> So this is my first NVIDIA card, got the MSI Gaming 970. I'm not sure how MSI/NVIDIA cards work as I've only had AMD but does this look normal in Afterburner? This was after playing 15min of Shadow of Mordor.
> 
> 
> 
> GPU usage is all over the place, and Core Clock and Memory Clock are not at max. Any reason for these three things? Also my VRAM usage in AB was only set to monitor up to 3081MB for some reason, which was odd. Had to change it to 4096.


Doesn't look normal at all.


----------



## MikeGR7

Ok time to come out and join the club...!

First things first. What do i have to do to be enlisted in the first page?


----------



## MikeGR7

Looks ok to me. Maybe the card isn't pushed hard or the game needs a patch. What settings and resolution are you gaming at?


----------



## The Nano

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *scramz*
> 
> I have seen a few reviews on the EVGA 970 and nearly everyone mentions the coil whine on the cards. It turns out EVGA are not using high grade components resulting in coil whine. As for the MSI and ASUS 970's, they are using high grade caps so the coil whine is barely audible if not non existed.


I've read a lot of people complaining about MSI cards too... So its not only EVGA


----------



## Ddreder

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *The Nano*
> 
> I've read a lot of people complaining about MSI cards too... So its not only EVGA


I can vouch for this. My MSI card gets pretty noisy when I let my FPS run rampant. I lowered my overclock a little bit and it seemed to help.


----------



## Razzaa

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MikeGR7*
> 
> Looks ok to me. Maybe the card isn't pushed hard or the game needs a patch. What settings and resolution are you gaming at?


That is not normal GPU behavior for a graphically demanding game. It never went past 83% usage. In a game like SoM it should stay in the high 90s. Mine does.


----------



## Invisible

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Razzaa*
> 
> That is not normal GPU behavior for a graphically demanding game. It never went past 83% usage. In a game like SoM it should stay in the high 90s. Mine does.


Would having VSync on cause this? I hate screen tearing so I have it on 60Hz.


----------



## Edkiefer

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Invisible*
> 
> So this is my first NVIDIA card, got the MSI Gaming 970. I'm not sure how MSI/NVIDIA cards work as I've only had AMD but does this look normal in Afterburner? This was after playing 15min of Shadow of Mordor.
> 
> 
> 
> GPU usage is all over the place, and Core Clock and Memory Clock are not at max. Any reason for these three things? Also my VRAM usage in AB was only set to monitor up to 3081MB for some reason, which was odd. Had to change it to 4096.


Try valley or heven BM , GPU usage depends on a lot of things , are you running V sync on ? . Some games have built in fps limiters ,( I don't know that game ).
Your not throttling, the clock looks flat except for the end .


----------



## Invisible

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Edkiefer*
> 
> Try valley or heven BM , GPU usage depends on a lot of things , are you running V sync on ? . Some games have built in fps limiters ,( I don't know that game ).
> Your not throttling, the clock looks flat except for the end .


Ya, I was running with VSync on. I completely forgot I had it on. I ran the Mordor benchmark with it off and GPU usage was always at 97-99% and I got an average FPS on 83 on max, except for textures I have on High instead of Ultra.

And the clock is flat at the end because I closed out the game and took a few seconds to get the Snipping Tool open.

What's the reason for the clocks not being at the top of the graph though? Whenever I had my 7950 they were always at the top when gaming. Is it not at the top cause the card isn't using the "boost" feature?


----------



## picket23

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ddreder*
> 
> I can vouch for this. My MSI card gets pretty noisy when I let my FPS run rampant. I lowered my overclock a little bit and it seemed to help.


You talking about coil whine like them or just fan noise?

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Invisible*
> 
> So this is my first NVIDIA card, got the MSI Gaming 970. I'm not sure how MSI/NVIDIA cards work as I've only had AMD but does this look normal in Afterburner? This was after playing 15min of Shadow of Mordor.
> 
> GPU usage is all over the place, and Core Clock and Memory Clock are not at max. Any reason for these three things? Also my VRAM usage in AB was only set to monitor up to 3081MB for some reason, which was odd. Had to change it to 4096.


What's your cpu and what resolution are you playing?
Do you only have one 970 or are you running SLI?
What FPS are you getting?

I'd uninstall AB and reinstall if you haven't since changing in the new card. Double check that your AMD drivers uninstalled and reinstall the nvidia ones also.

.....NM sounds like you got it sorted. The old vsync trick..


----------



## Csokis

MSI GTX 970 Gaming in stock (Scan, £280)!


----------



## Ragsters

I just saw this today guys!

http://shop.watercool.de/epages/WatercooleK.sf/en_GB/?ObjectPath=/Shops/WatercooleK/Categories/Wasserk%C3%BChler/GPU_Kuehler/%22Geforce%20GTX%209xx%22


----------



## fleetfeather

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ragsters*
> 
> I just saw this today guys!
> 
> http://shop.watercool.de/epages/WatercooleK.sf/en_GB/?ObjectPath=/Shops/WatercooleK/Categories/Wasserk%C3%BChler/GPU_Kuehler/%22Geforce%20GTX%209xx%22


HNNNNNNNNNNNNG


----------



## moccor

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *moccor*
> 
> Is EVGA the only manufacturer that allows changing the stock cooler? I like EVGA, but I don't think I want to risk a card with coil-whine when I like a quiet PC


Any info on this? I think MSI specifically says its not allowed and apparently ASUS is bad with supprt/warranties/RMA's so idk what to choose, but I want to use a CLC on the GPU and retain the warranty


----------



## fleetfeather

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *moccor*
> 
> Any info on this? I think MSI specifically says its not allowed and apparently ASUS is bad with supprt/warranties/RMA's so idk what to choose, but I want to use a CLC on the GPU and retain the warranty


Any manufacturer will let you remove the cooler, so long as you can put the cooler back on without damaging anything


----------



## MikeGR7

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Razzaa*
> 
> That is not normal GPU behavior for a graphically demanding game. It never went past 83% usage. In a game like SoM it should stay in the high 90s. Mine does.


Yeah that's why i asked him about his settings. Vsync and\or resolution plays big role on the performance.
And voila. It's solved once he turned off Vsync. I don't have this game btw but seems decent.


----------



## MikeGR7

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MikeGR7*
> 
> Ok time to come out and join the club...!
> 
> First things first. What do i have to do to be enlisted in the first page?


Help anyone?


----------



## Ddreder

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *picket23*
> 
> You talking about coil whine like them or just fan noise?
> What's your cpu and what resolution are you playing?
> Do you only have one 970 or are you running SLI?
> What FPS are you getting?
> 
> I'd uninstall AB and reinstall if you haven't since changing in the new card. Double check that your AMD drivers uninstalled and reinstall the nvidia ones also.
> 
> .....NM sounds like you got it sorted. The old vsync trick..


I'm talking about coil whine. I think mine is louder than it should be but I really dont feel like trying to return it.. I just lowered my clocks down a little bit so that it maxes out at 1504mhz and it is a lot quieter. I can still hear it but it is not as vicious lol.. I remember my ASUS 570 had some coil whine when I would OC it and it never blew up so idk Im just gonna play it safe but I am super impressed with this card. I am definitely glad I bought one


----------



## fleetfeather

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MikeGR7*
> 
> Help anyone?


A GPU-Z validation will get you on the board, I believe.

(download GPU-Z, click the Validation tab, hit the Submit button, post the hyperlink to your validation in this thread)


----------



## moccor

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *fleetfeather*
> 
> Any manufacturer will let you remove the cooler, so long as you can put the cooler back on without damaging anything


I see on the pic here http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16814127832 that there is a sticker on one of the 4 screws saying "warranty void if removed". Yeah there are ways to remove stickers with lighter fluid and put them back on as though it was never touched, but I don't really want to pour lighter fluid near a GPU lol. I guess I may have no choice though, coil-whine is the worst 'feature' of a GPU


----------



## fleetfeather

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *moccor*
> 
> I see on the pic here http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16814127832 that there is a sticker on one of the 4 screws saying "warranty void if removed". Yeah there are ways to remove stickers with lighter fluid and put them back on as though it was never touched, but I don't really want to pour lighter fluid near a GPU lol. I guess I may have no choice though, coil-whine is the worst 'feature' of a GPU


You can also heat up the sticker, or use a pin head to carefully get between the sticker and the screw


----------



## MikeGR7

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *fleetfeather*
> 
> A GPU-Z validation will get you on the board, I believe.
> 
> (download GPU-Z, click the Validation tab, hit the Submit button, post the hyperlink to your validation in this thread)


Gpu-Z not opening! The logo appears and then nothing... It worked normally with my 770.
I use win7 with 344.16. Any ideas???


----------



## fleetfeather

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MikeGR7*
> 
> Gpu-Z not opening! The logo appears and then nothing... It worked normally with my 770.
> I use win7 with 344.16. Any ideas???


got the latest version?

http://www.techpowerup.com/downloads/2398/techpowerup-gpu-z-v0-7-9/


----------



## TopicClocker

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MikeGR7*
> 
> Help anyone?


Click on: "Form: GTX 970 Owners" above the table.


----------



## moccor

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *fleetfeather*
> 
> You can also heat up the sticker, or use a pin head to carefully get between the sticker and the screw


Good point... You may have just sold a MSI 970 haha (ofc when they're in stock >_>). Thanks though for the info


----------



## scramz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ddreder*
> 
> I can vouch for this. My MSI card gets pretty noisy when I let my FPS run rampant. I lowered my overclock a little bit and it seemed to help.


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *The Nano*
> 
> I've read a lot of people complaining about MSI cards too... So its not only EVGA


I must be one of th lucky ones then. My MSI 970 doesnt have any, and its a great overclocker.


----------



## escalibur

GALAX GTX 970 @ 1478MHz





Not bad.


----------



## MikeGR7

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TopicClocker*
> 
> Click on: "Form: GTX 970 Owners" above the table.


Thanks found it!
But Gpuz makes jokes now.....


----------



## Sammyboy83

Did a new run with win8.

http://www.3dmark.com/fs/2873900


----------



## MikeGR7

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *fleetfeather*
> 
> got the latest version?
> 
> http://www.techpowerup.com/downloads/2398/techpowerup-gpu-z-v0-7-9/


Yes and i had it installed-uninstalled many times but the same.


----------



## fleetfeather

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MikeGR7*
> 
> Yes and i had it installed-uninstalled many times but the same.


that's a bit strange. I'm sorry, I don't have the answer to that problem


----------



## MikeGR7

Yeah but at least you tried.








I'll go speak to my buddy google....


----------



## moccor

Anyone have a opinion of the Zotax GTX 970 Amp editions? Tried finding a review but I didn't see any, normally there is multiple sites with reviews for the same GPUs


----------



## Ragsters

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *fleetfeather*
> 
> HNNNNNNNNNNNNG


???


----------



## MikeGR7

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *fleetfeather*
> 
> that's a bit strange. I'm sorry, I don't have the answer to that problem


Solved!
Just for the info I had to use Gpuz in compatibility mode as WinXp.
As to why i don't know but it works now.


----------



## Razzaa

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MikeGR7*
> 
> Help anyone?


Fill out the application link the OP provided on the front page.


----------



## MikeGR7

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Razzaa*
> 
> Fill out the application link the OP provided on the front page.


Yeah it's solved but thank you.


----------



## Cakewalk_S

Does anyone have any luck contacting amazon for products on backorder and getting more information from them? My asus strix 970 has been on backorder for a week now with no emails or any change... Wondering if I should call them...


----------



## acidmanvl

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Creo*
> 
> Found it: Nvflash 5.196
> 
> http://pan.baidu.com/s/1qWoH9WK
> 
> Source:
> http://www.chiphell.com/thread-1142593-1-1.html


Right the day I receive my card, that is perfect ! =)


----------



## r0l4n

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Sammyboy83*
> 
> Did a new run with win8.
> 
> http://www.3dmark.com/fs/2873900


Crazy how win8.1 pumps up the score! Now we are talking!


----------



## acidmanvl

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *r0l4n*
> 
> Crazy how win8.1 pumps up the score! Now we are talking!


Is it the same nvidia driver between 7 and 8.1 ?


----------



## Nark96

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *acidmanvl*
> 
> Is it the same nvidia driver between 7 and 8.1 ?


Why would he change the driver from Windows 7 to 8.1? lol. The driver is likely the same







There are only two drivers available for the 900 series atm, 344.11 and 344.16, they are essentially both the same but the 344.16 driver has some day one fixes implemented in it. The scores wouldn't change anyway even if he did change it.


----------



## r0l4n

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *acidmanvl*
> 
> Is it the same nvidia driver between 7 and 8.1 ?


Not my results, but yes, same driver.


----------



## acidmanvl

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Nark96*
> 
> Why would he change the driver from Windows 7 to 8.1? lol. The driver is likely the same
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> There are only two drivers available for the 900 series atm, 344.11 and 344.16, they are essentially both the same but the 344.16 driver has some day one fixes implemented in it. The scores wouldn't change anyway even if he did change it.


I was asking if nvidia had different drivers between the os. Could be same installer but with different files installed if your on windows 8... I guess not.


----------



## Nark96

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *acidmanvl*
> 
> I was asking if nvidia had different drivers between the os. Could be same installer but with different files installed if your on windows 8... I guess not.


Nope it's exactly the same driver files. Nothing in the driver package changes when you change OS lol


----------



## quick1unc

Do you need the paid version of 3dmark to do a test with SLI?


----------



## y2kcamaross

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *quick1unc*
> 
> Do you need the paid version of 3dmark to do a test with SLI?


no


----------



## Rhadamanthis

i'm in the club with my gigabyte 970 gaming


----------



## quick1unc

Ok, did my first SLI run, first time ever doing SLI so have been hesitant on the overclocking, but maybe you guys can tell if there's anything I should change.
http://www.3dmark.com/fs/2874861


----------



## GoldenTiger

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Creo*
> 
> Found it: Nvflash 5.196
> 
> http://pan.baidu.com/s/1qWoH9WK
> 
> Source:
> http://www.chiphell.com/thread-1142593-1-1.html


Already covered this in the 980 owners' thread but it will not flash modded files because of the exact same UEFI cert error and hash mismatch (the latter of which can be fixed manually via hex edits and calculations) as 5.190.1 has. We will need an nvflash for DOS that is new and can recognize Maxwell 2.0, to actually put our modded files in.


----------



## shilka

Well this is just fantastic the Gigabyte GTX 970 is sold out everywhere here, every single shop and site i know have them sold out so i have no idea when i will get my cards, and its been almost a week since i made my order.
Either have to pick another card import one or just wait.


----------



## master0068

Removed


----------



## DBEAU

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *trawetSluaP*
> 
> Hi guys,
> 
> Currently have my Strix at 1485Mhz final boost clock, although it doesn't like the memory being pushed much as it's only at 7400MHz.
> 
> I've noticed people saying they apply +87mv in Afterburner but mine only goes up to +37mv. Is this a setting I have to change?


My zotac only allows +37mv as well. Idk if nodded BIOSes will help with that eventually but I hope so.


----------



## Germanian

i just got my MSI 970 gaming and it has coil whine








it's not super loud or anything since it's in my case, but you can still hear it.

came with mouse pad too, not using anyway though got a better one.

Is this normal at stock settings?

3DMARK firestrike
Graphics Score
10430
http://www.3dmark.com/3dm/4226458?


----------



## hamzta09

In BF4 with Ultra preset at 1080p and 150% res scale I manage an avg fps of 90 with dips to 60 with 2x MSI in SLI.


----------



## Sp33d Junki3

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Germanian*
> 
> i just got my MSI 970 gaming and it has coil whine
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> it's not super loud or anything since it's in my case, but you can still hear it.
> 
> came with mouse pad too, not using anyway though got a better one.
> 
> Is this normal at stock settings?
> 
> 3DMARK firestrike
> Graphics Score
> 10430
> http://www.3dmark.com/3dm/4226458?


Try a different PSU, 1500w is way overkill on a system that is no more than 300-400w.


----------



## Razzaa

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Germanian*
> 
> i just got my MSI 970 gaming and it has coil whine
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> it's not super loud or anything since it's in my case, but you can still hear it.
> 
> came with mouse pad too, not using anyway though got a better one.
> 
> Is this normal at stock settings?
> 
> 3DMARK firestrike
> Graphics Score
> 10430
> http://www.3dmark.com/3dm/4226458?


My Gigabyte scores a 12K plus graphics score on stock clocks. It is clocked a little higher though. 10k seems low.


----------



## Germanian

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Sp33d Junki3*
> 
> Try a different PSU, 1500w is way overkill on a system that is no more than 300-400w.


i thought of selling it, but the Enermax maxrevo 1500 goes pretty cheap nowadays so no point selling it. I had bought it when I was still using 3x R9 290's









Now I see around 280-300W max power consumption with my rig







at stock clocks (measured with Kill a Watt)
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Razzaa*
> 
> My Gigabyte scores a 12K plus graphics score on stock clocks. It is clocked a little higher though. 10k seems low.


I saw it boost to around 1340mhz on core on stock settings no overclock.


----------



## quick1unc

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *quick1unc*
> 
> Ok, did my first SLI run, first time ever doing SLI so have been hesitant on the overclocking, but maybe you guys can tell if there's anything I should change.
> http://www.3dmark.com/fs/2874861


Is mine low for sli?


----------



## 904bangingsys

I bought the 04G-P4-1970-KR. Are there any actual overclocking guides to these cards?

Or has anyone have info on how much I can push this card?

http://www.tigerdirect.com/applications/SearchTools/item-details.asp?EdpNo=9191506&sku=EVG-102595186

/OT

I bought this as well, cannot wait.

http://www.tigerdirect.com/applications/SearchTools/item-details.asp?EdpNo=7674734&CatId=5469


----------



## renji1337

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *quick1unc*
> 
> Is mine low for sli?


I get 26.5k graphics score but your physics score owns mine.

I run my cards at 1580-1600/8000


----------



## Germanian

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *renji1337*
> 
> I get 26.5k graphics score but your physics score owns mine.
> 
> I run my cards at 1580-1600/8000


are you able to change fan speeds in MSI afterburner? my MSI 970 doesn't change fan speed in manual mode.


----------



## hamzta09

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Germanian*
> 
> are you able to change fan speeds in MSI afterburner? my MSI 970 doesn't change fan speed in manual mode.


I can change fanspeed on both GPus in afterburner.


----------



## Germanian

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *hamzta09*
> 
> I can change fanspeed on both GPus in afterburner.


can you upload a picture of your MSI afterburner settings here plz. Like this


----------



## Invisible

So what would be a good starting point to OC the MSI Gaming version? I've only ever had AMD cards so I'm not sure how high the values can go. I know bringing up my 7950 from 900/1250 to 1250/1750 was an extreme overclock. Are the number gains about the same?


----------



## hamzta09

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Germanian*
> 
> can you upload a picture of your MSI afterburner settings here plz. Like this


I havent changed anything at all in afterburner other than setting fan curve.

Anyway if I untick Auto and put fan at 100%, they blow full blast.


----------



## Nark96

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *hamzta09*
> 
> In BF4 with Ultra preset at 1080p and 150% res scale I manage an avg fps of 90 with dips to 60 with 2x MSI in SLI.


That's weird, I get 90+ FPS with my single 780 Classified OC'd to 1265MHz @1080p







same settings all ultra with 150% res scale.


----------



## hamzta09

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Nark96*
> 
> That's weird, I get 90+ FPS with my single 780 Classified OC'd to 1265MHz @1080p
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> same settings all ultra with 150% res scale.


Was it with 75 fov and on Shanghai 64?

Perhaps you got an über card.

This guy got 770 in sli and get about the same fps as us both, on same settings.


----------



## Nark96

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *hamzta09*
> 
> Was it with 75 fov and on Shanghai 64?
> 
> Perhaps you got an über card.
> 
> This guy got 770 in sli and get about the same fps as us both, on same settings.


Yeah everything is pre-set on Ultra with everything on full and 150% scale (64 bit) Shanghai I get around 95 sometimes 100+ FPS depending on the environment (i.e. explosions, denser areas with more destructible objects etc and number of players). Maybe I do have an über card, or it's likely the drivers, since they are new drivers and it's a new card architecture. I'd give it some time once they start releasing better/ and more optimised drivers your avg FPS will likely go up to around 120+









Damn I'm getting similar performance to a SLI 770's


----------



## Aznlotus161

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ragsters*
> 
> I just saw this today guys!
> 
> http://shop.watercool.de/epages/WatercooleK.sf/en_GB/?ObjectPath=/Shops/WatercooleK/Categories/Wasserk%C3%BChler/GPU_Kuehler/%22Geforce%20GTX%209xx%22










please ekwb...

Also, any NZXT H440 owners here?

Wondering how tight the squeeze is with the Gigabyte variant.

Probably have to take the drive cages out.


----------



## delellod123

Running extreme Valley Benchmark (1080p) with a G1 970. This thing REally overclocks well! I am tempted to bring it higher, but just really wanted to see if it was capable of hitting 1500/8000. Didn't adjust the fan profile and my temp was 64 max (in an antec 302 small case). I am simply impressed with this card.


----------



## blah238

So does anyone know why in SLI my second card is undervolted from 1.2 to 1.112? Really strange.


----------



## Pandora's Box

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *blah238*
> 
> So does anyone know why in SLI my second card is undervolted from 1.2 to 1.112? Really strange.


It's a known issue. My 2 MSI 970's are 0.018volts appart, the top card being the higher of the two. I just put my higher scoring ASIC card in the bottom slot since that card will require less volts for the same clock speed as the top card.


----------



## blah238

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Pandora's Box*
> 
> It's a known issue. My 2 MSI 970's are 0.018volts appart, the top card being the higher of the two. I just put my higher scoring ASIC card in the bottom slot since that card will require less volts for the same clock speed as the top card.


Yeah I did the same. Is there anything besides this thread about it?


----------



## Pandora's Box

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *blah238*
> 
> Yeah I did the same. Is there anything besides this thread about it?


That is all I have seen on the issue.


----------



## JordanTr

Finally arrived


GPU - Z validation http://www.techpowerup.com/gpuz/details.php?id=cqh3v

Can i join the club?









This is my 24/7 clock, i can do 1570 core and +500 memory, but decided to roll back a bit just to be on the safe side







It boosts out of the box to 1380. With overclock i get 25% performance increase comparing to my old R9 290. However without oc i get 19%, so 11% oc on clocks give me only extra 6% real performance. However im really happy with the card. In silence freak and can say this one runs a bit louder than my R9 290 (arctic xtreme IV) at idle. cant really see big difference on sound between load and idle, maybe little bit more noise, but just by tiny bit. Havn't tried DSR yet, since i got 1440p monitor i guess it will scale 5k resolution. P.S. no coil whine if you have any guys, just be patient in few weeks it should be gone or turned down to minimum.

How to enable DSR for particvular games which i got lots fps? I see DSR option on nvidia control panel but only in global settings.


----------



## scotthulbs

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *904bangingsys*
> 
> I bought the 04G-P4-1970-KR. Are there any actual overclocking guides to these cards?
> 
> Or has anyone have info on how much I can push this card?
> 
> http://www.tigerdirect.com/applications/SearchTools/item-details.asp?EdpNo=9191506&sku=EVG-102595186
> 
> /OT
> 
> I bought this as well, cannot wait.
> 
> http://www.tigerdirect.com/applications/SearchTools/item-details.asp?EdpNo=7674734&CatId=5469


Overclocking guide.... Search will probably find something for you, but just start with maxing out the Power Limit in your overclocking software.

I have the 04G-P4-1972-KR I only got it over the one you got cause I'm impatient and it was all that was still available on launch day. I am more than pleased with my card, it overclocks nearly as well as all the other but without any voltage increase available its slightly slower. It still boosts to 1523 core and 1923 memory without issue after a 90 minutes of Crysis 3.

http://www.techpowerup.com/gpuz/details.php?id=ddx3q

http://www.3dmark.com/fs/2876745



I'm pretty excited to get my second card hopefully this week, thanks Amazon. I had 2 originally but I listed them for sale before I got them thinking if I can sell them for a profit I could wait a while for myself to get them. Sure enough 1 sold on Amazon for $500








Between that and selling my 670 FTW's I will be out roughly $200 to upgrade from SLI 670's to SLI 970's I couldn't be happier


----------



## Didjo

Why some people don't reach the power limit of MSI cards with 1600MHz core and 8000MHz VRAM and some people reach it?


----------



## Aznlotus161

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Didjo*
> 
> Why some people don't reach the power limit of MSI cards with 1600MHz core and 8000MHz VRAM and some people reach it?


Silicon lottery is what that refers to.

Luck of the draw similar to how CPU overclock numbers work as well.

Also using various BIOS and modded ones will give you more flexibility too.


----------



## JordanTr

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Didjo*
> 
> Why some people don't reach the power limit of MSI cards with 1600MHz core and 8000MHz VRAM and some people reach it?


My max tdp i saw so far is 88.8% with powerlimit 112% and+87mV. Gigabyte Gtx970 G1. And asics is pretty low only 68.8%. However i saw my card hit 1.248V. Uasually it sit around 1.200V


----------



## Didjo

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Aznlotus161*
> 
> Silicon lottery is what that refers to.
> 
> Luck of the draw similar to how CPU overclock numbers work as well.
> 
> Also using various BIOS and modded ones will give you more flexibility too.


Thanks!

I didn't know about the silicon lottery refers to power limit too, good to know.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *JordanTr*
> 
> My max tdp i saw so far is 88.8% with powerlimit 112% and+87mV. Gigabyte Gtx970 G1. And asics is pretty low only 68.8%. However i saw my card hit 1.248V. Uasually it sit around 1.200V


I think Gigabyte cards don't have this problem. The TDP limit in Gigabyte cards are higher.


----------



## Gerbacio

i dont understand how the voltage can be so different.....i switched cards and it doesnt matter ...the difference is always there!

i havent even pushed them yet....i dont want to thou if the difference is that much,...is this a driver issue or is a different problem?

this has me worried!


----------



## Aznlotus161

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Didjo*
> 
> Thanks!
> 
> I didn't know about the silicon lottery refers to power limit too, good to know.


By power limit, are you referring to it in context of TDP?

Here's a great comment I found very useful (diff. between power limit and voltage control):
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *brettjv*
> 
> It's quite different from voltage control. It's something more akin to 'wattage control'. Your card has some amount of 'juice' it's expected to run at, at a maximum. Let's say you have 2 x 6 -pin connectors on your card + the power from the motherboard. The max 'rated' wattage draw from each of these three connections is 75W, and you have 3, so the absolute max wattage draw that AMD is going to 'allow' your card to draw is 225W.
> 
> However, they likely 'expect' a card with this connector configuration to draw something like 175W. Lets call that wattage amount the card's TDP, for the sake of simplicity.
> 
> So, when your power limit is set at 100%, this means your card is 'limited' to it's TDP, and if whatEVER you're doing with the card is causes it to exceed a draw of 175W, the driver will start to downclock and downvolt the card in order to get it run within the expected power envelope designated by the power target slider and the TDP.
> 
> Raising the Power Target up simply allows for your card to draw more juice through it's three connectors without resorting to downclocking/volting. In the scenario I described, it's likely that whatever % value you have available over 100% is going to reflect the difference between TDP and 'max safe wattage draw', based on the connectors running to your card. If your card indeed had a TDP value of 175, it's likely that max power target would be 100% + (225-175)/175 * 100, or 128% maximum power target.
> 
> So, when you OC, and especially when you OV your card, you are obviously likely to increase the power draw of the card (depending of course on the intensity of the test, whether you have v-sync on, these types of things), and if you don't raise the power limit, it might well cause the card to downclock/downvolt when you don't want it to.
> 
> I've never heard that raising power target causes instability, and if it does, it's because something is 'broken' in terms of the driver or the application you're using to raise the target. If things were working correctly, the impact of raising the slider should only be as I described above, basically just allowing you to reach higher OC/OV w/o downclocking due to excessive power draw ... but all this of course assumes that your card is otherwise capable/stable at the OC/OV combination you're chosen ... raising the target shouldn't affect stability, just the point at which the card auto-downclocks to save energy


----------



## Didjo

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Aznlotus161*
> 
> By power limit, are you referring to it in context of TDP?
> 
> Here's a great comment I found very useful (diff. between power limit and voltage control):


Let me know if I understood.

In Gigabyte cards the power limit is set at 280W and the TDP is 300W. So, I have +20W extra to spend with custom BIOS?

Great comment, it helps a lot! REP+


----------



## master0068

Shadow of Mordor benchmarks on a GTX 670 2GB.

Shows the performance hit of Ultra vs High Textures at both 1080p and 4K.

If anyone wants to do the same tests on a GTX 970, I'll add the results. Everything else is on Ultra (except lighting which for some reason caps off at High).


----------



## Pandora's Box

4K Ultra textures/ultra settings:

Avg fps: 60.3
Max: 266.55
Min: 8.8

1080P Ultra textures/ultra settings:

Avg: 142.3
Max: 929.57
Min:17.65

2 GTX 970's at 1516MHz core, 7.5GHz RAM


----------



## blah238

Anyone got the Windows 10 Technical Preview up and running with a 970/980? I installed the Windows 8.1 drivers but am unable to open the NVIDIA Control Panel.

edit: I killed the NVIDIA Control Panel Application and NVIDIA User Experience Driver Component processes in the task manager and it worked after opening it from the right-click desktop menu


----------



## dante`afk

are there any particular brand yet with 970s that seem to do fairly good OC (1500+)?

thinking of getting 2 now.


----------



## thrawniejoe

Just got my Asus 970, I tested it against my other video cards in fire strike. There wasn't much difference from my R9 290 but once i overclocked it I gained 1000 points and the temperature was only 69c.


----------



## Razzaa

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dante`afk*
> 
> are there any particular brand yet with 970s that seem to do fairly good OC (1500+)?
> 
> thinking of getting 2 now.


Gigabyte G1 Gaming seems to always git 1500+ from what i have seen from others. My max is 1592/8200. Run out of voltage though. Temps never exceed 64c.


----------



## blah238

First Windows 10 score: http://www.3dmark.com/fs/2877921

Slightly higher than my Windows 8.1 score at same clocks


----------



## Razzaa

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *blah238*
> 
> First Windows 10 score: http://www.3dmark.com/fs/2877921
> 
> Slightly higher than my Windows 8.1 score at same clocks


How do i get Windows 10 ???


----------



## semitope

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Pandora's Box*
> 
> 4K Ultra textures/ultra settings:
> 
> Avg fps: 60.3
> Max: 266.55
> Min: 8.8
> 
> 1080P Ultra textures/ultra settings:
> 
> Avg: 142.3
> Max: 929.57
> Min:17.65
> 
> 2 GTX 970's at 1516MHz core, 7.5GHz RAM


http://www.eurogamer.net/articles/digitalfoundry-2014-eyes-on-with-pc-shadow-of-mordors-6gb-textures

Here they say turning on the textures is a bit tricky. You guys sure you are using the right textures? Or is this trickiness regional?


----------



## blah238

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Razzaa*
> 
> How do i get Windows 10 ???


http://windows.microsoft.com/en-us/windows/preview


----------



## GoldenTiger

I posted this earlier in the thread:
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *GoldenTiger*
> 
> It's more than likely your CPU bottlenecking you... I have a 2600K @ 4.6ghz I'm running and it bottlenecks me with oc'd 970 SLI (gpu usage ~85-88% per card). If I run Firestrike Extreme instead I get 99% GPU usage per card pegged. 1080p with two cards of this class is simply too low for them to be maxed out with Firestrike's normal settings.
> 
> *PCI-E x8 2.0 per card is not a bottleneck at all, as has been tested by Pugetsystems extensively, for Titan-class cards in SLI even at 4K resolutions*. All tests were within margin of error except one sub-test with ~44 vs ~45fps
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> .
> 
> LINK: http://www.pugetsystems.com/labs/articles/Impact-of-PCI-E-Speed-on-Gaming-Performance-518/


in response to someone asking about CPU bottlenecking on Firestrike Normal. I came across someone quoting me on another forum (Guru3d) saying they didn't see the same behavior, so I decided to do a test... (posted this in response to him):

Ok, this is... interesting, decided to try it for a minute:

1) With my UP2414Q monitor hooked up (4k MST 60hz over displayport 1.2), my 3dmark GPU score for normal FireStrike is *~21,000.*

vs.

2) With my X-Star DP2710 monitor hooked up (1440p 110hz over dual-link dvi), my 3dmark GPU score for normal FireStrike is *~23,000.*

That's with the GTX 970 pair in SLI mode for both tests... what the---? *That's a 10%+ difference in performance literally just swapping which monitor is hooked up from a DL-DVI 1440p to a 4k panel @ 60hz in MST mode.*

_______________

*Does anyone else own both a 4k MST monitor and a lower-res monitor and can confirm this is not just a system anomaly on my end?*


----------



## blah238

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *GoldenTiger*
> 
> I posted this earlier in the thread:
> in response to someone asking about CPU bottlenecking on Firestrike Normal. I came across someone quoting me on another forum (Guru3d) saying they didn't see the same behavior, so I decided to do a test... (posted this in response to him):
> 
> Ok, this is... interesting, decided to try it for a minute:
> 
> 1) With my UP2414Q monitor hooked up (4k MST 60hz over displayport 1.2), my 3dmark GPU score for normal FireStrike is *~21,000.*
> 
> vs.
> 
> 2) With my X-Star DP2710 monitor hooked up (1440p 110hz over dual-link dvi), my 3dmark GPU score for normal FireStrike is *~23,000.*
> 
> That's with the GTX 970 pair in SLI mode for both tests... what the---? *That's a 10%+ difference in performance literally just swapping which monitor is hooked up from a DL-DVI 1440p to a 4k panel @ 60hz in MST mode.*
> 
> _______________
> 
> *Does anyone else own both a 4k MST monitor and a lower-res monitor and can confirm this is not just a system anomaly on my end?*


I always set my desktop resolution to 1080p when I'm running 3DMark despite having a 4K screen. 3DMark will scale it to fit your desktop resolution and this is likely to reduce the score.

I am not sure if that is what's happening here, but worth a shot if you're running at 4K.


----------



## blah238

I'm seeing a very tangible performance increase in Windows 10 TP vs. Windows 7 in an older Unreal Engine 3-based, DX9-only game (Tribes: Ascend). I wonder if there is anything to it or just a side effect of the clean install. It doesn't really work with SLI but without it I am able to max it out at 4K with much more consistent ~60FPS than with Windows 7.


----------



## JordanTr

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *blah238*
> 
> I'm seeing a very tangible performance increase in Windows 10 TP vs. Windows 7 in an older Unreal Engine 3-based, DX9-only game (Tribes: Ascend). I wonder if there is anything to it or just a side effect of the clean install. It doesn't really work with SLI but without it I am able to max it out at 4K with much more consistent ~60FPS than with Windows 7.


Probably i will gonna try windowz 10 as well then nvidia will put drivers for that os on their site.


----------



## Man from Poland

hey can some 1 send me bios form EVGA GTX 970 SC ACX 2.0. THX


----------



## ZeusHavok

Just got Windows 10 set-up. Runs really well, going to do a Firestrike run now.


----------



## fleetfeather

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Man from Poland*
> 
> hey can some 1 send me bios form EVGA GTX 970 SC ACX 2.0. THX


change .txt to .rom

ACXstock.txt 175k .txt file


edit: that's ACX 1.0 bios, but it should be the same as 2.0


----------



## ZeusHavok

Ok so there's definitely a performance increase with using Windows 10 over 8.

I just got this score: http://www.3dmark.com/fs/2878864 with having my GPUs with a 100MHz LESS OC than with this one: http://www.3dmark.com/fs/2874704


----------



## Man from Poland

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *fleetfeather*
> 
> change .txt to .rom
> 
> ACXstock.txt 175k .txt file
> 
> 
> edit: that's ACX 1.0 bios, but it should be the same as 2.0


Thx i will test but Jacob F. say acx & acx 2.0 have dif fan control system. So will see whats happend







I wonder if the bios from ssc will also fit to base acx 2.0 or sc version (little more voltage) or mayby some bios editor will be nice


----------



## fleetfeather

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Man from Poland*
> 
> Thx i will test but Jacob F. say acx & acx 2.0 have dif fan control system. So will see whats happend
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I wonder if the bios from ssc will also fit to base acx 2.0 or sc version (little more voltage) or mayby some bios editor will be nice


yeah i'd like a SSC or FTW bios too


----------



## 904bangingsys

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *scotthulbs*
> 
> Overclocking guide.... Search will probably find something for you, but just start with maxing out the Power Limit in your overclocking software.
> 
> I have the 04G-P4-1972-KR I only got it over the one you got cause I'm impatient and it was all that was still available on launch day. I am more than pleased with my card, it overclocks nearly as well as all the other but without any voltage increase available its slightly slower. It still boosts to 1523 core and 1923 memory without issue after a 90 minutes of Crysis 3.
> 
> http://www.techpowerup.com/gpuz/details.php?id=ddx3q
> 
> http://www.3dmark.com/fs/2876745
> 
> 
> 
> I'm pretty excited to get my second card hopefully this week, thanks Amazon. I had 2 originally but I listed them for sale before I got them thinking if I can sell them for a profit I could wait a while for myself to get them. Sure enough 1 sold on Amazon for $500
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Between that and selling my 670 FTW's I will be out roughly $200 to upgrade from SLI 670's to SLI 970's I couldn't be happier


That is what I am speaking of, I don't know of power limit or what it is for or does. I used google and searched 970 overclocking guide nothing came up. Using siteverclock.net: 970 overclocking guide

If someone may point me in the right direction would be cool. Thanks!


----------



## fleetfeather

Fellow EVGA GTX 970 owners, a few questions for you:

1. What are your card's stock voltages?
2. When adding the extra 37mv, do your voltages change?

Thanks


----------



## scramz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *fleetfeather*
> 
> Fellow EVGA GTX 970 owners, a few questions for you:
> 
> 1. What are your card's stock voltages?
> 2. When adding the extra 37mv, do your voltages change?
> 
> Thanks


My card runs at this:

GPU: 1600Mhz
Mem: 4105Mhz (2052)
Voltage: Stock (Max 1.2180)

I am yet to add volts but after reading around, adding volts doesn't really do much help.


----------



## fleetfeather

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *scramz*
> 
> My card runs at this:
> 
> GPU: 1600Mhz
> Mem: 4105Mhz (2052)
> Voltage: Stock (Max 1.2180)
> 
> I am yet to add volts.


Based on past posts, you're an MSI GTX 970 owner


----------



## scramz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *fleetfeather*
> 
> Based on past posts, you're an MSI GTX 970 owner


Yes Sir, that is correct.


----------



## Cakewalk_S

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *scramz*
> 
> Yes Sir, that is correct.


Lol someone forgot to read


----------



## dartuil

Should I overclock my 2600k?


----------



## Cakewalk_S

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dartuil*
> 
> Should I overclock my 2600k?


Wow... Asking that on OCN... No brainer! I've got my 2500k back upto 4.5ghz from 4.4 in prep for my 970... I need to call amazon tho... Card has been on backorder more than a week... Never gonna get this strix...


----------



## dartuil

I got STRIX too.
They seems to want to steal it , time and time waiting the usps.


----------



## TopicClocker

200+ pages and 2000+ posts!








Congrats everyone, thanks for making this thread so amazing!


----------



## scotthulbs

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *904bangingsys*
> 
> That is what I am speaking of, I don't know of power limit or what it is for or does. I used google and searched 970 overclocking guide nothing came up. Using siteverclock.net: 970 overclocking guide
> 
> If someone may point me in the right direction would be cool. Thanks!


This is full of info

http://www.overclock.net/t/1265110/the-gtx-670-overclocking-master-guide/0_50


----------



## mAnBrEaTh

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *fleetfeather*
> 
> Fellow EVGA GTX 970 owners, a few questions for you:
> 
> 1. What are your card's stock voltages?
> 2. When adding the extra 37mv, do your voltages change?
> 
> Thanks


Originally I was owner of 2 eVGA ACX 1.0's before making the switch to MSI's. I was unable to successfully apply the +37mv using any overclocking utility. I tried Afterburner, Precision, and the Asus GPU Tweak. One ASIC quality of 85 other 61. Card with ASIC quality of 85 3D GPU voltage = 1.0870 and card with 61 = 1.2000.


----------



## fleetfeather

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mAnBrEaTh*
> 
> Originally I was owner of 2 eVGA ACX 1.0's before making the switch to MSI's. I was unable to successfully apply the +37mv using any overclocking utility. I tried Afterburner, Precision, and the Asus GPU Tweak. One ASIC quality of 85 other 61. Card with ASIC quality of 85 3D GPU voltage = 1.0870 and card with 61 = 1.2000.


Exactly what I thought.

If you don't get a solid ASIC score (high ASIC, low voltage leak), your EVGA card is unable to add the +37mv via PrecisionX, as the card is locked down to accept no more than 1.20v.

For the record, my ACX SC has a "stock voltage" of 1.20v as well (ASIC 67%)


----------



## Techboy10

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dartuil*
> 
> Should I overclock my 2600k?


Yes!!!

I've had mine running at ~4.5GHz/1.3v pretty much since I bought it way back on release day. Still rock solid and really fast. No reason for me to upgrade in the near future, especially since an upgrade will need a new motherboard/cpu/ram(probably) and cost a lot of $$$.

2600k is still a great chip.


----------



## Nark96

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Techboy10*
> 
> Yes!!!
> 
> I've had mine running at ~4.5GHz/1.3v pretty much since I bought it way back on release day. Still rock solid and really fast. No reason for me to upgrade in the near future, especially since an upgrade will need a new motherboard/cpu/ram(probably) and cost a lot of $$$.
> 
> 2600k is still a great chip.


Soon your CPU will start to show its age. When newer GPU's are released you'll see bottlenecking. But for now, it's good enough, especially when overclocked


----------



## dartuil

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Techboy10*
> 
> Yes!!!
> 
> I've had mine running at ~4.5GHz/1.3v pretty much since I bought it way back on release day. Still rock solid and really fast. No reason for me to upgrade in the near future, especially since an upgrade will need a new motherboard/cpu/ram(probably) and cost a lot of $$$.
> 
> 2600k is still a great chip.


Thank you man.


----------



## GoldenTiger

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Nark96*
> 
> Soon your CPU will start to show its age. When newer GPU's are released you'll see bottlenecking. But for now, it's good enough, especially when overclocked


Every video card release, I keep thinking this might be the time for my launch-day 2600K to retire...
Every video card release, I ponder whether I should be looking at upgrading my 2600K, but decide to get the new cards first...
Every video card release, I find that the 2600K is still doing perfectly







.


----------



## MikeGR7

So my Giga running at 1.243V is good.
71.2% Asic and i can't complain it's stable at 1545 core.
Still wanting the custom bios though.


----------



## MikeGR7

And it IS perfect indeed. The doubt is in our heads. lol
I even question my [email protected] sometimes but then i smack my self.


----------



## scotthulbs

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *fleetfeather*
> 
> Fellow EVGA GTX 970 owners, a few questions for you:
> 
> 1. What are your card's stock voltages?
> 2. When adding the extra 37mv, do your voltages change?
> 
> Thanks


My card is the Blower style Superclocked and the voltage doesn't change on my card either. Turns out our cards don't have overvoltage according to evga. I thought it was weird that increasing the voltage did nothing so I looked closer at the evga website. Check these out and look under "key features"

Your Card http://www.evga.com/products/Specs/GPU.aspx?pn=0560c2db-51a4-4f52-85ea-29777752e5a6
My Card http://www.evga.com/products/Specs/GPU.aspx?pn=74ef227b-980e-4a4f-8a69-7ffbceb6bcc6
ACX 2.0 SSC http://www.evga.com/products/Specs/GPU.aspx?pn=d8328514-f9bc-44aa-ae85-d50c9f433297

Looks like only the ACX SSC and FTW actually get overvoltage.

Kinda sucks but my card is perfectly stable @ 1523 boost with 7700 memory. It will bench @ 1550 / 8000 with my voltage maxing out @ 1.212v I wish I could see the voltage some of these cards are getting 1.25v


----------



## dante`afk

all cards with custom cooling seem to be sold out everywhere?

don't wanna get zotac though, only bad reviews.


----------



## Stay Puft

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dante`afk*
> 
> all cards with custom cooling seem to be sold out everywhere?
> 
> don't wanna get zotac though, only bad reviews.


Give it another month and more and more will be in stock.


----------



## fleetfeather

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *scotthulbs*
> 
> My card is the Blower style Superclocked and the voltage doesn't change on my card either. Turns out our cards don't have overvoltage according to evga. I thought it was weird that increasing the voltage did nothing so I looked closer at the evga website. Check these out and look under "key features"
> 
> Your Card http://www.evga.com/products/Specs/GPU.aspx?pn=0560c2db-51a4-4f52-85ea-29777752e5a6
> My Card http://www.evga.com/products/Specs/GPU.aspx?pn=74ef227b-980e-4a4f-8a69-7ffbceb6bcc6
> ACX 2.0 SSC http://www.evga.com/products/Specs/GPU.aspx?pn=d8328514-f9bc-44aa-ae85-d50c9f433297
> 
> Looks like only the ACX SSC and FTW actually get overvoltage.
> 
> Kinda sucks but my card is perfectly stable @ 1523 boost with 7700 memory. It will bench @ 1550 / 8000 with my voltage maxing out @ 1.212v I wish I could see the voltage some of these cards are getting 1.25v


Yep. I'm trying to chase down a SSC bios like a madman, but no one seems to be around. I started a thread on the EVGA forums, got no response.


----------



## scotthulbs

Can the SSC or FTW bios be flashed via nvflash. I thought it didn't work yet?


----------



## fleetfeather

The new NVFlash should accept non-modded bios flashing, yes


----------



## scotthulbs

thats good to know. Would there be any reason for me not to try the same thing and get the SSC or FTW bios? I modded the bios on my 670's but are there any concerns with flashing to a different bios all together?


----------



## hamzta09

Anyone here running SLI and could verify framerate in Shanghai 64 Conquest Large, 150% res scale, Ultra PRESET @ 1080p?

Not sure if my performance is due to drivers or due to the game.


----------



## fleetfeather

I heard the fan profile is a bit different between the bios's, but I don't think there's any reason why the card would be bricked from flashing the SSC bios (not sure about FTW, dont know if the pcb is the same)


----------



## picket23

You can lose some functionality due to flashing a bios if the cards don't have the same components on the pcb (or it may not work at all.) The standard evga 970 flashed to the 970 SC would work fine as they are the same cards with the same components but a different bios. I have no idea if the FTW or SSC cards are different in anyway that would impact how the card functions. Someone here will have looked at the cards to see what differences there are between them. Should be safe enough to try it though.

Edit: Sorry fleet had already replied saying basically this just before me


----------



## Germanian

on my msi GTX 970 gaming i can get about to steady 1528 core boost with settings below.
After 1530 core i start getting artifacts which might go away with extra voltage, haven't tried yet. I am happy, all I wanted was 1500 daily 24/7 if unlocked BIOS helps getting me more even better









+0mv core voltage,
power limit 110%,
+200 core clock,
+0 memory clock
ASIC is 71.7%
stock voltage 1.218v
temperature around 64-68c (fans were really quiet on auto, only hit up to 55-57% i think)


----------



## fleetfeather

I've found a SSC owner on the nvidia forums. Asking him now if he could save a copy of his bios for us. I'll happily be the guinea pig for this test. (Jacob already told me the SSC and SC ACX pcb's are the same)


----------



## scotthulbs

Looks like flashing to SSC won't work for me since it seems to have a full length pcb and mine seems to be the shorter reference 670/760 pcb. Custom bios should easily get over 1600 core, I'm excited to see that happen


----------



## Edkiefer

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *fleetfeather*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I've found a SSC owner on the nvidia forums. Asking him now if he could save a copy of his bios for us. I'll happily be the guinea pig for this test. (Jacob already told me the SSC and SC ACX pcb's are the same)


FWIW, Techpowerup has large database of bios , they could have it there .

http://www.techpowerup.com/vgabios/

this the one you want ?
http://www.techpowerup.com/vgabios/162035/evga-gtx970-4096-140905.html


----------



## fleetfeather

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Edkiefer*
> 
> FWIW, Techpowerup has large database of bios , they could have it there .
> 
> http://www.techpowerup.com/vgabios/


Thankyou for that. Unfortunately, TPU doesn't have a copy of the SSC bios (yet!)


----------



## Germanian

Have you guys noticed that once you apply + core voltage it stops boosting?
idk why, maybe hitting power limit.


----------



## picket23

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *fleetfeather*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> (Jacob already told me the SSC and SC ACX pcb's are the same)


Sweet should be good to go then. Does the SSC also have a higher power limit? Or just hoping to get the card to respond to voltage changes?

Still waiting on my giga g1 970 from PCCG but it should be here tomorrow (well today I guess it is now.) You know this is the first nVidia card I have purchased in the 3 short years I've been working on PCs. I was actually looking forward to being able to try out an evga card since they don't make AMD cards.. But alas with all the positive reports for this card I ended up back with gigabyte. It's a bit boring since I have had a ton of gigabyte cards and is taking some of the excitement out of things. Sick of the 3 fan gigabyte style (appearance wise) but with the higher power limit I felt like I had the best chance of a great o/c before the modded bios flashing happens.


----------



## Edkiefer

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Germanian*
> 
> Have you guys noticed that once you apply + core voltage it stops boosting?
> idk why, maybe hitting power limit.


your probably hitting power limit , check GPU-Z or AB

I notice there are some thermo ,tiny throttling around 65c , were it lower clock few mhz if it gets hot a while .
I altered fan profile and was real easy to stop .

My advice is run w/o voltage to most stable clock which probably be around 1475-1500 ,depending on chip .
If you do want to add voltage don't just go 87mv, try 20+mv first , that should get ya 1243mv


----------



## fleetfeather

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *picket23*
> 
> Sweet should be good to go then. Does the SSC also have a higher power limit? Or just hoping to get the card to respond to voltage changes?
> 
> Still waiting on my giga g1 970 from PCCG but it should be here tomorrow (well today I guess it is now.) You know this is the first nVidia card I have purchased in the 3 short years I've been working on PCs. I was actually looking forward to being able to try out an evga card since they don't make AMD cards.. But alas with all the positive reports for this card I ended up back with gigabyte. It's a bit boring since I have had a ton of gigabyte cards and is taking some of the excitement out of things. Sick of the 3 fan gigabyte style (appearance wise) but with the higher power limit I felt like I had the best chance of a great o/c before the modded bios flashing happens.


I'm not aware of a higher TDP on the SSC card (probably still 110%), but I am hopeful of some more voltage to play with. As I mentioned previously, I'm not able to add any voltage to my card in its current state, and I'm also no where near TDP limits (max I've seen is 101% in valley)

I've heard nothing but good things about the G1 Gaming cards; some dude on OCAU has his card at 1650 / 8000 with stock volts (his card's "stock voltage" is 1.24v)


----------



## Razzaa

Think i could get away with running 970 SLI on a XFX 550w psu? Lmao pushing my luck maybe.


----------



## picket23

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *fleetfeather*
> 
> I'm not aware of a higher TDP on the SSC card (probably still 110%), but I am hopeful of some more voltage to play with. As I mentioned previously, I'm not able to add any voltage to my card in its current state, and I'm also no where near TDP limits (max I've seen is 101% in valley)
> 
> I've heard nothing but good things about the G1 Gaming cards; some dude on OCAU has his card at 1650 / 8000 with stock volts (his card's "stock voltage" is 1.24v)


Yeah fair enough, didn't see you mention that your not hitting the tdp wall like others are. Volts should be good then.

I also must have missed the dude on OCAU with his card at 1650, was that in the owners thread? Nm i'll track it down


----------



## fleetfeather

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *picket23*
> 
> Yeah fair enough, didn't see you mention that your not hitting the tdp wall like others are. Volts should be good then.
> 
> I also must have missed the dude on OCAU with his card at 1650, was that in the owners thread? Nm i'll track it down


Yeah soz, didn't even mention the TDP thing.

Ugh, looks like I messed up; the dude has 1580mhz at stock volts. I've seen 1650mhz on those G1 Gaming's as well, but can't find the post @ 3am lol


----------



## nvspace126

Quick question - I'm looking to upgrade my 470 to the 970 (it's about time). There are some models (notably the ASUS one) that come with 2xDVI and 2xHDMI connectors, I was wondering if it is possible to run 3 monitors with a single card?


----------



## picket23

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *fleetfeather*
> 
> Yeah soz, didn't even mention the TDP thing.
> 
> Ugh, looks like I messed up; the dude has 1580mhz at stock volts. I've seen 1650mhz on those G1 Gaming's as well, but can't find the post @ 3am lol


All good, hopefully it will be me hitting 1650 later today. Or maybe it will be DOA. Or even worse, not be able to hit 1350mhz... who knows


----------



## Man from Poland

I have tweet from Jacob Freeman (evga product manager) i just asked him about additional voltage on SSC and FTW also I asked about evga blocks @bartek985 SSC=1.216v / FTW= around 1.266v. No blocks from EVGA but you will see 3rd party definitely.


----------



## picket23

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *nvspace126*
> 
> Quick question - I'm looking to upgrade my 470 to the 970 (it's about time). There are some models (notably the ASUS one) that come with 2xDVI and 2xHDMI connectors, I was wondering if it is possible to run 3 monitors with a single card?


They come with 2 DVI and 1 HDMI and 1 Display port. Yeah you can run three monitors. You can run 4 actually.


----------



## nvspace126

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *picket23*
> 
> They come with 2 DVI and 1 HDMI and 1 Display port. Yeah you can run three monitors. You can run 4 actually.


Thank you


----------



## scramz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *fleetfeather*
> 
> Yeah soz, didn't even mention the TDP thing.
> 
> Ugh, looks like I messed up; the dude has 1580mhz at stock volts. I've seen 1650mhz on those G1 Gaming's as well, but can't find the post @ 3am lol


My MSI does 1607/8050 on stock volts (1.21) at the most.

I will up the volts tonight and see if I can hit 1650. (But I doubt it lol)


----------



## TopicClocker

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *scramz*
> 
> My MSI does 1607/8050 on stock volts (1.21) at the most.
> 
> I will up the volts tonight and see if I can hit 1650. (But I doubt it lol)


Wow that's impressive!
Do you mind me asking about what scores you get in Firestrike and Valley?

Also what's your ASIC quality?


----------



## scramz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TopicClocker*
> 
> Wow that's impressive!
> Do you mind me asking about what scores you get in Firestrike and Valley?
> 
> Also what's your ASIC quality?


ASIC is 82%

I am on the way home at the moment, Heaven 4.0 was 1650+

My Max TDP at them speeds during heaven was about 104%, which I was surprised with.

I will post my scores tonight.


----------



## TopicClocker

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *scramz*
> 
> ASIC is 82%
> 
> I am on the way home at the moment, Heaven 4.0 was 1650+
> 
> I will post my scores tonight.


Awesome, thanks!


----------



## Xarlith

My watercooled Zotac 970. Waiting for bios flasher to increase power limiter.


----------



## Edkiefer

Those that have pushed card hard, what happens on 970 when you go to far ?

with older 6xx you get driver reset, I never got locked up system , so does same thing happen or does it lock up/BSOD .

Of course I am talking going slowly not just adding 200+ right off the bat .

Just curious as what to expect .


----------



## quick1unc

I'm not having too much luck with a good OC on my MSI's. Asics are 80 and 76%. I've got to 1476 boost with 1903 on the memory, but even doing 0 on the memory and taking the card to 1500 with no voltage added i'm crashing.


----------



## fleetfeather

Sigh...... no one's willing to give up a copy of the SSC bios


----------



## Edkiefer

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *quick1unc*
> 
> I'm not having too much luck with a good OC on my MSI's. Asics are 80 and 76%. I've got to 1476 boost with 1903 on the memory, but even doing 0 on the memory and taking the card to 1500 with no voltage added i'm crashing.


Are both cards getting same voltage ?

I saw few reports the voltage would be lower on 1 card, hence dropping clocks or crashing .

Maybe driver update will improve things , these cards are controlled more by drivers than past version .


----------



## AgentHydra

After sitting on my order for a full week I finally got my 970s direct from PNY, can't wait to get these bad boys up and running some games!


----------



## ucantescape1992

I've had the EVGA SC ACX 1.0 for about a week now. Not a terrible card, but the locked voltage and power limits are disappointing. I'm able to run it at 1480.

Hopefully someone posts those bios's soon so we can see if they work.


----------



## b3ka

As for G1 being a good choice I cant say that (so far) for SLI setup, because Voltages aren't in sync and simple +100Mhz on GPU is causing BF4 to hang like mad









Default clocks for me so far.


----------



## fleetfeather

so very, very tempting (even though price gouge)

http://www.amazon.com/ZOTAC-ZT-90102-10P-GeForce-256-Bit-G-SYNC/dp/B00O4CSQ1A/ref=sr_1_26?ie=UTF8&qid=1412274493&sr=8-26&keywords=%22gtx+970%22


----------



## Cakewalk_S

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *fleetfeather*
> 
> so very, very tempting (even though price gouge)
> 
> http://www.amazon.com/ZOTAC-ZT-90102-10P-GeForce-256-Bit-G-SYNC/dp/B00O4CSQ1A/ref=sr_1_26?ie=UTF8&qid=1412274493&sr=8-26&keywords=%22gtx+970%22


I thought 3 slot cards were done after the Fermi cards... Guess not


----------



## Threader

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *fleetfeather*
> 
> so very, very tempting (even though price gouge)
> 
> http://www.amazon.com/ZOTAC-ZT-90102-10P-GeForce-256-Bit-G-SYNC/dp/B00O4CSQ1A/ref=sr_1_26?ie=UTF8&qid=1412274493&sr=8-26&keywords=%22gtx+970%22


Why do you need to be gouged by that marketplace vendor on amazon? he clearly buys it from newegg for $380 and resells

http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16814500363&cm_re=gtx_970-_-14-500-363-_-Product


----------



## fleetfeather

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Cakewalk_S*
> 
> I thought 3 slot cards were done after the Fermi cards... Guess not


dat pcb tho..

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Threader*
> 
> Why do you need to be gouged by that marketplace vendor on amazon? he clearly buys it from newegg for $380 and resells
> 
> http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16814500363&cm_re=gtx_970-_-14-500-363-_-Product


<-- Australia (newegg wont ship the card to AU)


----------



## Threader

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *fleetfeather*
> 
> dat pcb tho..
> <-- Australia (newegg wont ship the card to AU)


yeah right sorry about that _"mate"_


----------



## fleetfeather




----------



## acidmanvl

Too bad, I received my card(MSI) and now my computer is restarting after 30 sec inside games or benchmarks.
I tryed to update the GPU driver,update the mobo BIOS, reset mobo to default settings without any overclock, plugged GPU cables into the other PSU sockets. Still reboot after couples of seconds when GPU is working hard.

I have a Fatal1ty 750 PSU but im not sure if the problem is the GPU, the mobo or the PSU...

Any1 have a idea how I can get more info maybe with some sort of monitoring tools or logs ?


----------



## DanJota

Has anyone received their Asus cards from Amazon? I ordered mine on September 20 and so far it's not even being prepared to shipping


----------



## MrMD

On my MSI running +175 core and +500 mem(1503boost 8000mhz ram) +17mv and 110% power im hitting the TDP limit,i can put the core clock higher and it will run at higher clocks but will downclock slightly during Benches when TDP reaches 110%

Im reaching TDP limit on firestrike and heaven bench.In games not quite hitting that high,but usually it will peak at 105%

How are people get the same clocks at under 100% tdp

My asic is 72.5%


----------



## iRUSH

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MrMD*
> 
> On my MSI running +175 core and +500 mem(1503boost 8000mhz ram) +17mv and 110% power im hitting the TDP limit,i can put the core clock higher and it will run at higher clocks but will downclock slightly during Benches when TDP reaches 110%
> 
> Im reaching TDP limit on firestrike and heaven bench.In games not quite hitting that high,but usually it will peak at 105%
> 
> How are people get the same clocks at under 100% tdp
> 
> My asic is 72.5%


Probably because their ASIC is 80%+


----------



## semitope

Strix currently back in the egg

For a minute anyway


----------



## Germanian

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MrMD*
> 
> On my MSI running +175 core and +500 mem(1503boost 8000mhz ram) +17mv and 110% power im hitting the TDP limit,i can put the core clock higher and it will run at higher clocks but will downclock slightly during Benches when TDP reaches 110%
> 
> Im reaching TDP limit on firestrike and heaven bench.In games not quite hitting that high,but usually it will peak at 105%
> 
> How are people get the same clocks at under 100% tdp
> 
> My asic is 72.5%


ya, your result is almost like mine. It depends on your ASIC mine is only 71.7%
I get stuck around 1520-1535 core on stock voltage.


----------



## Xerin7

Asus Strix 970s are back in stock at Newegg! I was looking at the MSI, but after reading some Asus reviews I took the plunge on two of these instead. Looks to be a very quiet gpu, with same feature of shutting off fan at low temps like on MSI. Decent form factor, not as bulky as Gigabyte. Looking forward to trying them out.

http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16814121899&cm_re=asus_strix_970-_-14-121-899-_-Product

If you order with a Visa, you can get $20 off by entering visacheckout as the coupon code.


----------



## Jurge92

This is the best
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Aznlotus161*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> please ekwb...
> 
> Also, any NZXT H440 owners here?
> 
> Wondering how tight the squeeze is with the Gigabyte variant.
> 
> Probably have to take the drive cages out.


Mine fits perfectly.

Also, has anyone else tried Windows 10 with this card? Preferably those coming from Windows 8.1. If so, is the results in benchmark better?

For show: I get 1582 MHz on core and 1951 MHz on memory with my Gigabyte G1 GTX 970. ASIC is only 67,5 %.


----------



## Edkiefer

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Germanian*
> 
> ya, your result is almost like mine. It depends on your ASIC mine is only 71.7%
> I get stuck around 1520-1535 core on stock voltage.


1500 on stock voltage seems about right for most , what would you think 80+ ASIC give , i don't think results be much different .

have to remember the 970 are defective 980's so probably have more leakage .


----------



## fleetfeather

I now have a copy of the SSC bios









nvflash is quite painful to use tho...


----------



## Cakewalk_S

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DanJota*
> 
> Has anyone received their Asus cards from Amazon? I ordered mine on September 20 and so far it's not even being prepared to shipping


I'm in the same boat man. Ordered mine the 24th and still don't have any date on when it'll be shipped. I'm going to try and call or email amazon and figure out what's up...


----------



## Xerin7

MSI 970 is back in stock at Newegg as well. Think I'll keep my Asus order.


----------



## Razzaa

Mine is similar. Asic of 66% and i get 1591/8200.


----------



## scramz

MSI 970

Before on stock volts:

1600/8210

Heaven Score 1647

After adding some volts there was not much of a boost.

1631/8230

Heaven Score 1653


Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!







I am not clocking up 1MHz at time just bold clocking.


----------



## TopicClocker

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *scramz*
> 
> After adding some volts there was not much of a boost.
> 
> MSI 970 - 1631/8230
> 
> Heaven Score 1653
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


Good lord.


----------



## scramz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TopicClocker*
> 
> Good lord.


Then again, stock volts are 1.21 and locked OC volts up to 1.26 so only .05 volts


----------



## rv8000

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *scramz*
> 
> MSI 970
> 
> Before on stock volts:
> 
> 1600/8210
> 
> Heaven Score 1647
> 
> After adding some volts there was not much of a boost.
> 
> 1631/8230
> 
> Heaven Score 1653
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I am not clocking up 1MHz at time just bold clocking.


Just curious, have you run firestrike at either of those clock settings.


----------



## Edkiefer

nice OC , just to bad your throttling , power wise .

Just curious whats your ASIC ?


----------



## fleetfeather

is there a reason why nvflash arguments -4 and -5 don't work in nvflash 5.196?


----------



## Edkiefer

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *fleetfeather*
> 
> is there a reason why nvflash arguments -4 and -5 don't work in nvflash 5.196?


I don't know how true, but it was posted somewhere in last day or so that you have to use none of switches/flags, just plain flash (name of rom) .

So I guess it has to be same company for now .


----------



## fleetfeather

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Edkiefer*
> 
> I don't know how true, but it was posted somewhere in last day or so that you have to use none of switches/flags, just plain flash (name of rom) .
> 
> So I guess it has to be same company for now .


Yeah, no arguments appears to have worked. Reinstalling NV drivers now.

Hopefully I now have a bit more voltage to play with


----------



## Arizonian

Lookie lookie what showed up.


















I don't have time to take them out of the box right now to even look at them but can't wait till tonight to start playing with my first SLI set up.

Probably won't be till the weekend until I have some good benchmarks going.

First GB card. Fingers crossed. Hoping for 1500/8000 OC 24/7 and call it a day.


----------



## fleetfeather

Nope, SSC bios causes no display output when reaching the welcome screen.

So, apparently, the SSC bios is not compatible with the SC cards, despite featuring an identical PCB?


----------



## Xerin7

Gigabyte is back in stock at Newegg as well.


----------



## Edkiefer

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *fleetfeather*
> 
> Nope, SSC bios causes no display output when reaching the welcome screen.
> 
> So, apparently, the SSC bios is not compatible with the SC cards, despite featuring an identical PCB?


maybe try shut down system totally with no power cord, then boot up .


----------



## Frozenoblivion

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *fleetfeather*
> 
> Nope, SSC bios causes no display output when reaching the welcome screen.
> 
> So, apparently, the SSC bios is not compatible with the SC cards, despite featuring an identical PCB?


My mind can't process how that works...
Maybe it isn't the same PCB? o.o


----------



## fleetfeather

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Edkiefer*
> 
> maybe try shut down system totally with no power cord, then boot up .


ehh, I can try again I guess. I might leave it all til later tonight (been up all night). If anyone wants to give it a go themselves, they'll need the following:

SSC.txt 175k .txt file

(change .txt to .rom)

NVWinFlash_5.196.txt 575k .txt file

(change .txt to .rar)
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Frozenoblivion*
> 
> My mind can't process how that works...
> Maybe it isn't the same PCB? o.o


Yeah im not sure either. maybe it's just an issue of me trying to flash a ACX2.0 bios to a ACX1.0 card, although I can't understand why that would be an issue either...


----------



## gib6717

Since I'm new to the scene and had no idea what ASIC score was, I did some research and opinions seem to be split on how useful it is. What's everyone's opinion? My msi is 68.2 but the card seems to overclock OK. Is it worth considering an rma?


----------



## a_ak57

Well, I grabbed one of the G1s from newegg, so I guess I'll be part of the club sometime soon. Now to try and offload my 670s for more than a pack of peanuts.


----------



## ganzosrevenge

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *gib6717*
> 
> Since I'm new to the scene and had no idea what ASIC score was, I did some research and opinions seem to be split on how useful it is. What's everyone's opinion? My msi is 68.2 but the card seems to overclock OK. Is it worth considering an rma?


No. Because typically, the lower the ASIC score, the better it'll do under water / LN2, etc., basically it leaks a bit more power out (ie: a bit less efficient), but in turn it'll be able to handle more power when it's correctly cooled.


----------



## scramz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *rv8000*
> 
> Just curious, have you run firestrike at either of those clock settings.


Before on stock volts:

1600/8210

3dMark Graphics score 14136

After adding some volts there was not much of a boost.

1631/8230

3dMark Graphics score 14177

Huge amount of throttling on the power.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Edkiefer*
> 
> nice OC , just to bad your throttling , power wise .
> 
> Just curious whats your ASIC ?


82%


----------



## gib6717

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ganzosrevenge*
> 
> No. Because typically, the lower the ASIC score, the better it'll do under water / LN2, etc., basically it leaks a bit more power out (ie: a bit less efficient), but in turn it'll be able to handle more power when it's correctly cooled.


Thanks


----------



## Razzaa

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *gib6717*
> 
> Since I'm new to the scene and had no idea what ASIC score was, I did some research and opinions seem to be split on how useful it is. What's everyone's opinion? My msi is 68.2 but the card seems to overclock OK. Is it worth considering an rma?


I wouldnt RMA. Asic isnt the end all be all. My last two cards had poor asic and both overclocked really well.

Edit: Ninja'd


----------



## Razzaa

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *scramz*
> 
> Before on stock volts:
> 
> 1600/8210
> 
> 3dMark Graphics score 14136
> 
> After adding some volts there was not much of a boost.
> 
> 1631/8230
> 
> 3dMark Graphics score 14177
> 
> Huge amount of throttling on the power.
> 82%


Must be throttling a fair amount. I scored a 14,125 graphics score with 1591/8000.

http://www.3dmark.com/fs/2843055


----------



## Azefore

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Razzaa*
> 
> I wouldnt RMA. Asic isnt the end all be all. My last two cards had poor asic and both overclocked really well.


^Pretty much this, my 780 does fine underwater with unlocked voltage @ 88.9% ASIC


----------



## dante`afk

whats the difference between those 2?

http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16814125684
http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16814125685


----------



## Razzaa

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dante`afk*
> 
> whats the difference between those 2?
> 
> http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16814125684
> http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16814125685


The G1 is clocked higher and was picket through the GPU Gauntlet program i believe.


----------



## MrMD

Seems that goin up to 1600mhz on the core doesnt give that big a jump,at least in FS

My fs run at 1503mhz boost clock /8003mhz ram was shade under 13,600 graphics score http://www.3dmark.com/fs/2860143

this is the highest clock speeds i can run with out experiencing Power throttling


----------



## GamingWiidesire

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dante`afk*
> 
> whats the difference between those 2?
> 
> http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16814125684
> http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16814125685


Difference of the Windforce:


different cooler style (Windforce plastic, G1 metal), because of the different used materials also slightly different colour
different clock/boost speeds (G1 faster, may have more selected chips)
only 4 heatpipes (G1 8)
*no backplate!*
Windforce is 2mm shorter
different package
different fan stickers
Conclusion: Windforce version may be a little bit cheaper, but in my opinion the G1 has way better cooling, higher clocks, backplate etc. -> go for the G1


----------



## moccor

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *GamingWiidesire*
> 
> Difference of the Windforce:
> 
> 
> different cooler style (Windforce plastic, G1 metal), because of the different used materials also slightly different colour
> different clock/boost speeds (G1 faster, may have more selected chips)
> only 4 heatpipes (G1 8)
> *no backplate!*
> Windforce is 2mm shorter
> different package
> different fan stickers
> Conclusion: Windforce version may be a little bit cheaper, but in my opinion the G1 has way better cooling, higher clocks, backplate etc. -> go for the G1


How is Gigabytes support with Warranties? Do they allow changing their cooler?


----------



## Razzaa

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *moccor*
> 
> How is Gigabytes support with Warranties? Do they allow changing their cooler?


Only if they cant tell when you send it in for RMA.......


----------



## zakelwe

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ganzosrevenge*
> 
> No. Because typically, the lower the ASIC score, the better it'll do under water / LN2, etc., basically it leaks a bit more power out (ie: a bit less efficient), but in turn it'll be able to handle more power when it's correctly cooled.


What stats do you have to to prove this, or is it just hear say? Stats wise I mean, some numbers.

Actually has anyone ever done an investigation into how the ASIC score is judged and how it stacks up to how "good" a chip is?

We need a graph of ASIC score v overclocking at least preferably with at least a few hundred results.

Has anyone got anything like that?


----------



## moccor

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Razzaa*
> 
> Only if they cant tell when you send it in for RMA.......


I like the way you think. Hahaha


----------



## nagle3092

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *moccor*
> 
> How is Gigabytes support with Warranties? Do they allow changing their cooler?


3 years by serial number with no "Warranty void if removed stickers", them and evga are the only ones left of the big brands that still dont add those stickers. Hence why I only buy from them 2 anymore for nvidia cards. Side note just scored a G1 Gaming, looking forward to it.


----------



## ganzosrevenge

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *zakelwe*
> 
> What stats do you have to to prove this, or is it just hear say? Stats wise I mean, some numbers.
> 
> Actually has anyone ever done an investigation into how the ASIC score is judged and how it stacks up to how "good" a chip is?
> 
> We need a graph of ASIC score v overclocking at least preferably with at least a few hundred results.
> 
> Has anyone got anything like that?


Look at the general ASICs of classifieds, and look at the ones for KPEs. The KPEs are as low as mid 50s, but they OC insanely well becasue of how much power they can handle


----------



## Razzaa

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *zakelwe*
> 
> What stats do you have to to prove this, or is it just hear say? Stats wise I mean, some numbers.
> 
> Actually has anyone ever done an investigation into how the ASIC score is judged and how it stacks up to how "good" a chip is?
> 
> We need a graph of ASIC score v overclocking at least preferably with at least a few hundred results.
> 
> Has anyone got anything like that?


check on techpowerup forums. Im sure they have something like what you are asking for.


----------



## moccor

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *nagle3092*
> 
> 3 years by serial number with no "Warranty void if removed stickers", them and evga are the only ones left of the big brands that still dont add those stickers. Hence why I only buy from them 2 anymore for nvidia cards. Side note just scored a G1 Gaming, looking forward to it.


Thanks for the info, I actually ordered the G1 from Newegg before I read this, I didn't see any warranty stickers in the pics but I had hopped there was none and you just confirmed that for me.


----------



## zakelwe

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ganzosrevenge*
> 
> Look at the general ASICs of classifieds, and look at the ones for KPEs. The KPEs are as low as mid 50s, but they OC insanely well becasue of how much power they can handle


That's just more claims I'm afraid.

You'd never get a scientific paper passed with that sort of support.

Show me the ASIC v overlocking results for air, water and LN2 graphs and that will prove your point, otherwise you are just going on the general concensus and repeating it.

Saying "insanely well" doesn't prove what you are claiming I am afraid.

I think the whole ASIC quality number is fools gold.

Prove me wrong.

Good luck.


----------



## dante`afk

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *GamingWiidesire*
> 
> Difference of the Windforce:
> 
> 
> different cooler style (Windforce plastic, G1 metal), because of the different used materials also slightly different colour
> different clock/boost speeds (G1 faster, may have more selected chips)
> only 4 heatpipes (G1 8)
> *no backplate!*
> Windforce is 2mm shorter
> different package
> different fan stickers
> Conclusion: Windforce version may be a little bit cheaper, but in my opinion the G1 has way better cooling, higher clocks, backplate etc. -> go for the G1


thanks, ordered them G1`s


----------



## nagle3092

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *moccor*
> 
> Thanks for the info, I actually ordered the G1 from Newegg before I read this, I didn't see any warranty stickers in the pics but I had hopped there was none and you just confirmed that for me.


No problem, since Asus and MSI added those stickers I wont touch them.


----------



## Sigtyr

Hello everyone, I'm very excited to join the 970 family! I just purchased the G1 970 GTX off Newegg. Never thought I would get it today after seeing how long it's been out of stock. Today was a good day to use nowinstock.net







. This will be a huge upgrade coming from my 670 Windforce and also my first upgrade since I built my rig in 2012. I also like the similarities of the price/performance of the 670 and the 970. Can't wait to install this bad boy in and run some benchmarks.


----------



## Wiz766

Was looking into buy up a pair or maybe three 970s. Leaning at the Asus Strix or the Zotac AMP Omega....what should I do for two in SLI to start?


----------



## Jinholic

G1 ordered off the egg, now to wait. This should be a nice upgrade seeing as I've been using my i7's HD 4600 for the last few months while waiting on Maxwell to get here.


----------



## bastian

Anyone with a Gigabyte 970/980 G1 test through DVI/Displayport that 120hz is working correctly for them...there are some reports of 120hz issues with the G1 and it may be related to Gigabytes Flex display.


----------



## maestrobg

hi guys

I am new owner od MSI GTX970 Gaming









here is my test rig:

Asus P8Z77V deluxe
Intel 3770k 4.8ghz
4x4 gb kingston predator 2400 mhz
Intel SSD 60gb 330 series

results :

1. 3dmarkvantage:

default 45630

default3.jpg 626k .jpg file


oc 50946

195v055450.jpg 620k .jpg file


2. 3dmark11:

default gpu score 15436

default1.jpg 605k .jpg file


oc 17703

220v055.jpg 606k .jpg file


3. 3dmark13

default gpu score 11610

default2.jpg 639k .jpg file


oc 13526

220v087500.jpg 632k .jpg file


4. unigine heaven 4.0 :

default 1352

default4.jpg 496k .jpg file


oc 1581

190v055500.jpg 501k .jpg file


5. unigine valley 1.0:

default 2396

default5.jpg 490k .jpg file


oc 2757

200v055450.jpg 495k .jpg file


for me this is impressive


----------



## 904bangingsys

Received my EVGA 04G-P4-1970-KR in the mail today along with my ASUS VN247H-P, I could not imagine how much everything looks with 1080p vs LCD 1280x1024 especially with pc games.. WOW.

I have the card OC'd at c1355 and m2000 power limit 110.


----------



## dante`afk

here we go











since I did not follow all the 220 pages here, is there any bios mod yet for voltage unlock or is the +87mv from the msi afterburner all that can be done?


----------



## moccor

Damn, that tax sucks. I remember when I bought a 780Ti from Amazon, I got hit with like 60-70$ in tax. Thankfully no tax in PA for Newegg yet


----------



## GamingWiidesire

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *bastian*
> 
> Anyone with a Gigabyte 970/980 G1 test through DVI/Displayport that 120hz is working correctly for them...there are some reports of 120hz issues with the G1 and it may be related to Gigabytes Flex display.


Never heard of this.

My G1 is connected with 3x DVI-only monitors.

2x DVI (1080p 144hz and 120hz) through the DVI connections and 1x 1080p 120hz from a Displayport with an active DVI Dual link Adapter on it.
Working flawlessly.


----------



## delellod123

newegg just mailed me. Asus StriX are available. didn't check site though, just got the email


----------



## YpsiNine

My 970 moved to my new Gaming rig:


----------



## Techboy10

God I wish I payed for faster shipping from Newegg (or that it was shipping from their NJ warehouse instead of their CA warehouse). This wait is killing me!! G1 shipped yesterday and won't be here until Tuesday.

Lame.


----------



## rv8000

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Techboy10*
> 
> God I wish I payed for faster shipping from Newegg (or that it was shipping from their NJ warehouse instead of their CA warehouse). This wait is killing me!! G1 shipped yesterday and won't be here until Tuesday.
> 
> Lame.


Even though I already have my MSI 970, I'm in the same boat. I took a chance on them having stock in the NJ warehouse again hoping to get free overnight per usual, but of course it's Cali. I guess NJ is a place for second hand stock once things start to slow down. As long as the G1 will hit 1500 for me the MSI is going up for sale.


----------



## moccor

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Techboy10*
> 
> God I wish I payed for faster shipping from Newegg (or that it was shipping from their NJ warehouse instead of their CA warehouse). This wait is killing me!! G1 shipped yesterday and won't be here until Tuesday.
> 
> Lame.


That is me every time I order from Newegg "Please be Lasership".


----------



## dante`afk

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *rv8000*
> 
> Even though I already have my MSI 970, I'm in the same boat. I took a chance on them having stock in the NJ warehouse again hoping to get free overnight per usual, but of course it's Cali. I guess NJ is a place for second hand stock once things start to slow down. As long as the G1 will hit 1500 for me the MSI is going up for sale.


how do you see where the item is in stock?


----------



## semitope

Since it seems new batches of cards are going out I'd love to know if anything has changed. Bios revisions, card revisions etc. Need to compare those who get now to the originals. Supposedly MSI is not putting on stickers on the fans anymore so wondered if anything else is being done differently


----------



## rv8000

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dante`afk*
> 
> how do you see where the item is in stock?


You can only tell where it's shipped (where it was stocked) from through newegg once they give you tracking information. As far as I know they have 3 warehouses/shipping facilities; CA, TN, and NJ.


----------



## GoldenTiger

So, I decided to try comparing the experience of DSR 1440p 110hz vs. 4K 60hz native, but I am finding that custom resolutions immediately disable the DSR options from showing up in the NVidia control panel, and if I enable DSR first it says to disable it to use custom resolutions.

I have tried using CRU (Custom Refresh Utility by toastyx) with just the 110hz resolution in the EDID at all, and the clockrate patcher used on the NVidia drivers. However, this results in the refresh rate working and showing as the "native" resolution, but no DSR option in the control panel still. No DSR factors dropdown like normally appear, or the smoothness setting.

Anyone have an idea offhand?


----------



## Frozenoblivion

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Xaurus*
> 
> My 970 moved to my new Gaming rig:
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


The MSI GTX 970 has LEDs too?????


----------



## GoldenTiger

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Frozenoblivion*
> 
> The MSI GTX 970 has LEDs too?????


Yep, it illuminates the back of the shroud with the MSI logo with a white light from behind. Looks pretty nice actually. The red and black part get a backlit effect.


----------



## jlhawn

Finally back in stock, just ordered me a Gigabyte G1 Gaming for $369.
my order status shows it's being packed for shipping, and now when I check where I ordered it they are already out.


----------



## DBEAU

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *GoldenTiger*
> 
> So, I decided to try comparing the experience of DSR 1440p 110hz vs. 4K 60hz native, but I am finding that custom resolutions immediately disable the DSR options from showing up in the NVidia control panel, and if I enable DSR first it says to disable it to use custom resolutions.
> 
> I have tried using CRU (Custom Refresh Utility by toastyx) with just the 110hz resolution in the EDID at all, and the clockrate patcher used on the NVidia drivers. However, this results in the refresh rate working and showing as the "native" resolution, but no DSR option in the control panel still. No DSR factors dropdown like normally appear, or the smoothness setting.
> 
> Anyone have an idea offhand?


From what I've found, custom resolutions I.e. 110hz aren't compatible with DSR. Its either one or the other.


----------



## MrMD

Anyone having an issue with their GPU not downclocking to idle speeds while idle/low gpu load after Using afterburner? It doesnt always happen either,if i just open AB apply OC profile and close it straight way usually its fine,But if i leave AB open for a while then play a game/watch a YT vid ect,often after that my card wont down clock below base clock speeds even while idle on desktop,until i restart windows and its bak to fine again.

Glitch with Afterburner? i uninstalled and then reinstalled it ,but it still happens. :/


----------



## Triniboi82

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jlhawn*
> 
> Finally back in stock, just ordered me a Gigabyte G1 Gaming for $369.
> my order status shows it's being packed for shipping, and now when I check where I ordered it they are already out.


Same here, just got an msi from the egg, decided I was going to buy a 2nd about an 1hr later and they're all gone already.


----------



## iRUSH

Anyway to make the fans run all the time on the Strix and MSI cards instead of passive mode?

I'm not fond of that solution on these high ends cards.


----------



## ramoncosta

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *moccor*
> 
> Damn, that tax sucks. I remember when I bought a 780Ti from Amazon, I got hit with like 60-70$ in tax. Thankfully no tax in PA for Newegg yet


if you think that's bad, you don't know what bad means .
the gtx 970 is selling on my country for $600, the 780ti still sells for $850 here .
Brazil FTW !!


----------



## staryoshi

What's that sound? It's not my new GTX 970, that's for sure. This STRIX model is silent and deadly - expect a brief comparison to my outgoing GTX 780 soon. (Very brief, but still fun)


----------



## dante`afk

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jlhawn*
> 
> Finally back in stock, just ordered me a Gigabyte G1 Gaming for $369.
> my order status shows it's being packed for shipping, and now when I check where I ordered it they are already out.


wat, who ships at 9PM?
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *moccor*
> 
> Damn, that tax sucks. I remember when I bought a 780Ti from Amazon, I got hit with like 60-70$ in tax. Thankfully no tax in PA for Newegg yet


egg also puts tax later on the item, for me at least.


----------



## merwan

I love the MSI logo, I ordered it and seriously cannot wait for this card to come later today







))


----------



## cyph3rz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Xaurus*
> 
> My 970 moved to my new Gaming rig:


Mine too


----------



## ramoncosta

Ordered my Gigabyte G1 gtx 970 today
Did anyone upgrade from 670 to 970 ? how much improvement should i expect ?


----------



## jlhawn

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dante`afk*
> 
> wat, who ships at 9PM?
> egg also puts tax later on the item, for me at least.


it shows they are packaging it so it won't ship till tomorrow, I live 2 states up from where the egg is and I paid 12 bucks for 2 day shipping so I should see it Monday unless they ship it with those ontrac idiots, I'm hoping by choosing 2 day they will ship ups or fed ex.
and where I live it's now 7:30pm and I placed my order at 6 and new egg is in the same time zone as me.


----------



## iRUSH

Any of these 970's not sag when installed? Drives me nuts lol


----------



## jlhawn

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *iRUSH*
> 
> Any of these 970's not sag when installed? Drives me nuts lol


this is what I made for my 680 for $3.24 and it's adjustable.
the new Gigabyte I just ordered has a backplate so will see if it sags


----------



## Edkiefer

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *iRUSH*
> 
> Anyway to make the fans run all the time on the Strix and MSI cards instead of passive mode?
> 
> I'm not fond of that solution on these high ends cards.


Just make custom fan profile in AB, or any GPU app that supports that .


----------



## cyph3rz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jlhawn*
> 
> this is what I made for my 680 for $3.24 and it's adjustable.
> the new Gigabyte I just ordered has a backplate so will see if it sags


Nice. I'd put that in my case. You can put a H60i cooler type of sleeve/tube to make it look better. Here's the one that comes with Powercolor's Devil 13 HD7990 card but I don't like it:



H60i tubes:


----------



## GoldenTiger

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *iRUSH*
> 
> Anyway to make the fans run all the time on the Strix and MSI cards instead of passive mode?
> 
> I'm not fond of that solution on these high ends cards.


Their TDP is low enough it is 1000000000000% fine but you can always set a manual fan speed or custom curve in afterburner et al.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DBEAU*
> 
> From what I've found, custom resolutions I.e. 110hz aren't compatible with DSR. Its either one or the other.


Same, I was wondering if there was a workaround... I tried editing the EDID as I stated but even with 110hz as the "native" resolution the driver just refuses to allow me to use DSR







.


----------



## Ghostrider5666

I cancelled my Gigabyte G1 GTX 970 on Amazon and order one on newegg.


----------



## Russ369

I managed to get one of the batches of the MSI ones about 30 minutes ago on Newegg, I still have my EVGA 970 coming which im going to refuse delivery for, glad im getting the better quality product (from what ive read)... Hell, it was $10 dollars cheaper compared to the EVGA one too, not that it matters really...


----------



## jlhawn

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *cyph3rz*
> 
> Nice. I'd put that in my case. You can put a H60i cooler type of sleeve/tube to make it look better. Here's the one that comes with Powercolor's Devil 13 HD7990 card but I don't like it:
> 
> 
> 
> H60i tubes:


I have been thinking about putting some black pvc pipe over it so the threads don't show.
I made a thread on OCN under graphics cards/general with the instructions on how I made it. I can also post the part numbers for the items I bought from Lowes (hardware store) but on the thread I made I posted the size's of the all thread rod and the nuts that are in the rubber ends, the rubber ends come with the nuts in them.


----------



## Tejh

Now that I have mine I have a question.

In every review I've read, the default voltage and core clock speed has been 1.206 / 1140. Mine is 1.218 and 1114mhz respectively. Is anybody's within the specs usually listed?


----------



## rv8000

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Tejh*
> 
> Now that I have mine I have a question.
> 
> In every review I've read, the default voltage and core clock speed has been 1.206 / 1140. Mine is 1.218 and 1114mhz respectively. Is anybody's within the specs usually listed?


If you have an MSI Gaming card the 1114 is normal. The 1140 that is listed is when you have the MSI Gaming app installed, it allows you to set the card to 3 different presets: silent 1051mhz, gaming 1114mhz, and oc 1140mhz. Without the app installed and a preset selected the default core clock will be 1114mhz.


----------



## Arizonian

Everything is aesthetically pleasing, it was like these were meant for me. I would have went for either MSI Gaming or the G1













Spoiler: One more!







First time SLI set up it was easy.

No coil whine. Barely audible fans, even with two. I had to check if they were on. I'm quite please. I have a 6th fan I can install on the bottom blowing air upward if I remove the custom PSU cover I've got and IF I really need to in the first place. Another CM Jetflo 120mm sits sideline in case. Going to get white PSU sleeving installed for finishing touches.

I'm going to stop right here benching. Looking to find the top clocks I can run 24/7 with stability gaming. I can push more if I go back up to 4.5 GHz on the chip. Was trying some over clocking of the bus and had to lower Core to keep stability.

It doesn't look like GPU-Z or perhaps even MSI Afterburner not working properly yet. Did I miss that? Sorry it's my only question.










*Firestrike [17305] i7 3770K @ 4.2Ghz*

*1522 MHz Core / 7800 MHz Effective Memory*

*45%* Fan Speed *72C* Temp *84%* Power GPU 1 *80.2 %* TDP *1.1870* VDDC *88.4* ASIC *97%* GPU Usage

*45%* Fan Speed *55C* Temp *85%* Power GPU 2 *89.9 %* TDP *1.0250* VDDC *69.8* ASIC *99%* GPU Usage

*Firestrike Extreme [9964] i7 3770 @4.2GHz*

*GPU-Z Validation*
http://www.techpowerup.com/gpuz/details.php?id=cmf36

http://www.techpowerup.com/gpuz/details.php?id=kdzz3

*CPU Validation*
http://valid.x86.fr/i58yir

It's cool seeing all the rigs checking in with bright new shiny GPU's, congrats to everyone as well.









Logging off again for some more gaming. Excuse to open up Crysis 3.


----------



## nandapanda

Have a question guys, I have the Asus strix 970, it's great but while gaming the noise is a little too much for my liking. At fan speeds greater than 50% the card is very audible. In an sli config the cards at load will have to run at 45-60% fan speed to keep temps at 70 degrees. Tomorrow is the last day I can refund the card. Will moving to an msi or gigabyte card be worth it? I'm planning on a silent sli build so want as quiet as possible with good temps


----------



## xsadrulesx

Returned my EVGA 970 today. Managed to grab the MSI card from newegg while it was in stock today. I got one day shipping since i wanted to play with it this weekend and i knew the work days would drag on next week if i had to wait. Bad news is the audio on my motherboard seems to have crapped out, i tried every solution to fix it even a fresh OS install and nothing. So i will be picking up a new mobo from microcenter tomorrow. I've been trying to save up money too but it looks like that won't be happening


----------



## gib6717

Is 115.3 TDP normal? I'm new so trying to figure everything out so if someone could point me to a guide it'd be helpful!


----------



## Razzaa

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *gib6717*
> 
> Is 115.3 TDP normal? I'm new so trying to figure everything out so if someone could point me to a guide it'd be helpful!


Looks like you might be throttling a bit. Is power limit turned up?


----------



## gib6717

Here's my afterburner settings:


----------



## nagle3092

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *nandapanda*
> 
> Have a question guys, I have the Asus strix 970, it's great but while gaming the noise is a little too much for my liking. At fan speeds greater than 50% the card is very audible. In an sli config the cards at load will have to run at 45-60% fan speed to keep temps at 70 degrees. Tomorrow is the last day I can refund the card. Will moving to an msi or gigabyte card be worth it? *I'm planning on a silent sli build so want as quiet as possible with good temps*


Your best bet would either be A watercooling or B having a board that will allow you to space the cards further apart and having lots of airflow through the case.


----------



## rv8000

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *nandapanda*
> 
> Have a question guys, I have the Asus strix 970, it's great but while gaming the noise is a little too much for my liking. At fan speeds greater than 50% the card is very audible. In an sli config the cards at load will have to run at 45-60% fan speed to keep temps at 70 degrees. Tomorrow is the last day I can refund the card. Will moving to an msi or gigabyte card be worth it? I'm planning on a silent sli build so want as quiet as possible with good temps


Subjectively I want to say the MSI card is quieter, but I don't have a STRIX to compare it to. The gigabyte card is definitely the "loudest" of the three. Supposedly the MSI cooler is tailor designed to be more efficient in SLI setups compared to the other two as the height of the cooler has been reduced to allow more space in between cards. I personally don't notice my MSI Gaming until 75% fan speed and even then its barely audible, all subjective though.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *gib6717*
> 
> Is 115.3 TDP normal? I'm new so trying to figure everything out so if someone could point me to a guide it'd be helpful!


What version/brand of the 970 do you have?


----------



## jlhawn

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Arizonian*
> 
> Everything is aesthetically pleasing, it was like these were meant for me. I would have went for either MSI Gaming or the G1
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: One more!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> First time SLI set up it was easy.
> 
> No coil whine. Barely audible fans, even with two. I had to check if they were on. I'm quite please. I have a 6th fan I can install on the bottom blowing air upward if I remove the custom PSU cover I've got and IF I really need to in the first place. Another CM Jetflo 120mm sits sideline in case. Going to get white PSU sleeving installed for finishing touches.
> 
> I'm going to stop right here benching. Looking to find the top clocks I can run 24/7 with stability gaming. I can push more if I go back up to 4.5 GHz on the chip. Was trying some over clocking of the bus and had to lower Core to keep stability.
> 
> It doesn't look like GPU-Z or perhaps even MSI Afterburner not working properly yet. Did I miss that? Sorry it's my only question.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *Firestrike [17305] i7 3770K @ 4.2Ghz*
> 
> *1522 MHz Core / 7800 MHz Effective Memory*
> 
> *45%* Fan Speed *72C* Temp *84%* Power GPU 1 *80.2 %* TDP *1.1870* VDDC *88.4* ASIC *97%* GPU Usage
> 
> *45%* Fan Speed *55C* Temp *85%* Power GPU 2 *89.9 %* TDP *1.0250* VDDC *69.8* ASIC *99%* GPU Usage
> 
> *Firestrike Extreme [9964] i7 3770 @4.2GHz*
> 
> *GPU-Z Validation*
> http://www.techpowerup.com/gpuz/details.php?id=cmf36
> 
> http://www.techpowerup.com/gpuz/details.php?id=kdzz3
> 
> *CPU Validation*
> http://valid.x86.fr/i58yir
> 
> It's cool seeing all the rigs checking in with bright new shiny GPU's, congrats to everyone as well.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Logging off again for some more gaming. Excuse to open up Crysis 3.


very nice. my G1 will be here Monday.
I don't do sli anymore, had it back with my 2 GTX 580's but when I bought my single GTX 680 4gb it performed so well I stayed with a single gpu.
to much trouble getting sli profiles, otherwise my sli ran perfect with never a problem.


----------



## gib6717

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *rv8000*
> 
> Subjectively I want to say the MSI card is quieter, but I don't have a STRIX to compare it to. The gigabyte card is definitely the "loudest" of the three. Supposedly the MSI cooler is tailor designed to be more efficient in SLI setups compared to the other two as the height of the cooler has been reduced to allow more space in between cards. I personally don't notice my MSI Gaming until 75% fan speed and even then its barely audible, all subjective though.
> What version/brand of the 970 do you have?


MSI


----------



## nandapanda

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *nagle3092*
> 
> Your best bet would either be A watercooling or B having a board that will allow you to space the cards further apart and having lots of airflow through the case.


Unfortunately water cooling is well out of my budget. Both cards will be in a nanoxia DS5 silent case so airflow will not be the best, i'm just looking for the card that's going to be the most efficient given the circumstances.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *rv8000*
> 
> Subjectively I want to say the MSI card is quieter, but I don't have a STRIX to compare it to. The gigabyte card is definitely the "loudest" of the three. Supposedly the MSI cooler is tailor designed to be more efficient in SLI setups compared to the other two as the height of the cooler has been reduced to allow more space in between cards. I personally don't notice my MSI Gaming until 75% fan speed and even then its barely audible, all subjective though.


Mmm, I've been tossing up whether to get the MSI for a while now. They seem to have an edge on the asus in terms of temperature and noise.


----------



## staryoshi

No air cooling solution is a substitute for space between cards a multi-GPU setup







(One slot space minimum for realistic attempts at silence)


----------



## rv8000

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *gib6717*
> 
> MSI


Did you have the voltage set to +87mV, I've seen my card hit 113% at 1566/7920 with some mild throttling due to the power limit so it seems normal. Higher leakage (lower ASIC quality) will also cause the card to use more power.


----------



## gib6717

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *rv8000*
> 
> Did you have the voltage set to +87mV, I've seen my card hit 113% at 1566/7920 with some mild throttling due to the power limit so it seems normal. Higher leakage (lower ASIC quality) will also cause the card to use more power.


Yes the voltage is at +87mV. ASIC is 68.2 as long as it's normal and won't damage the card.


----------



## rv8000

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *gib6717*
> 
> Yes the voltage is at +87mV. ASIC is 68.2 as long as it's normal and won't damage the card.


It will not damage the card, definitely normal and you have nothing to worry about.


----------



## gib6717

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *rv8000*
> 
> It will not damage the card, definitely normal and you have nothing to worry about.


Thanks!


----------



## denalb

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *fleetfeather*
> 
> Nope, SSC bios causes no display output when reaching the welcome screen.
> 
> So, apparently, the SSC bios is not compatible with the SC cards, despite featuring an identical PCB?


Out of curiosity I also tried to flash to the ssc bios to the SC ACX1.0 card. Same issue as you. 2D mode no drivers I was fine until I tried to install nvidia drivers. Black screen no output. I had to safemode ddu the drivers, reflash back to stock bios in order to resolve it. I also tried to pull the plug for a few minutes to allow power to drain. Did not help.


----------



## nRRe

Add me to the list.

Strix 970 with a 4770k in a nzxt source 530.

i have everything for a custom loop coming except the GPU block, tubing and some fittings...heard the EK 670-DCII blocks fit the 970.


----------



## jlhawn

since I couldn't find any info online using google can anyone here tell me for sure if the GTX 970 I just ordered will run on my motherboard? (X58 Sabertooth). I am running a GTX 680 with no problem now.


----------



## staryoshi

I'm official now (Asus STRIX GTX 970):


----------



## k3nnis

Nice cooling Asus STRIX 970. I have mine in a box and will install later tonight.

Does it have any LEDS that light up? like MSI and Gigabyte...


----------



## nandapanda

They have an led white light next to the power to show that it's turned on but no, unfortunately the strix logo does not light up.


----------



## k3nnis

Ok no worries. Thanks. Hopefully it still looks great


----------



## staryoshi

I have an LED strip inside of my case which causes the light to shine on the massive STRIX heatpipe, creating a cool effect. But yeah, it only has a single white LED by the 8-pin connection. It runs ice cold at load, and silently at that. (And the fan spends most of its time in idle







)


----------



## k3nnis

Nice. Does playing league of legends at highest setting @ 1200P going to get the fans spinning??


----------



## Arizonian

Finally got them fine tuned. I lied and did more benchmarks.









GB G1 SLI i7 3770K *4.49 GHz*

3DMark 11 - *21754*
3DMark 11 Extreme - *10517*
Firestrike - *17725*
Firestrike Extreme - *10034*
Valley - *113 FPS*


Spoiler: Valley Screenshot







MSI Afterburner +50mV +112 Power +122 Core Clock +395 Memory Manual Fan Curve

*1526* Core *1950* Memory GPU 99% TDP 98%

GPU 1 *86C* 1.2430v ASIC 71.8%
GPU 2 *75C* 1.2560v ASIC 69.8%

Ok so tommorow I start gaming and see where I'm at. Now that I got both cards running properly..










Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


----------



## fleetfeather

Sorry fellas, what's the PCB length and height for the Strix?


----------



## b3ka

That's great scores, WOW. What did you do to keep voltages at almost same levels? One of my cards in SLI won't go up to 1.2000 
What software to use for modyfing clocks? Good to see such results for Gigabyte!


----------



## jojoenglish85

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Arizonian*
> 
> Finally got them fine tuned. I lied and did more benchmarks.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> GB G1 SLI i7 3770K *4.49 GHz*
> 
> 3DMark 11 - *21754*
> 3DMark 11 Extreme - *10517*
> Firestrike - *17725*
> Firestrike Extreme - *10034*
> Valley - *113 FPS*
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Valley Screenshot
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> MSI Afterburner +50mV +112 Power +122 Core Clock +395 Memory Manual Fan Curve
> 
> *1526* Core *1950* Memory GPU 99% TDP 98%
> 
> GPU 1 *86C* 1.2430v AICC 71.8%
> GPU 2 *75C* 1.2560v ASIC 69.8%
> 
> Ok so tommorow I start gaming and see where I'm at. Now that I got both cards running properly..
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


Looks delicious, can't wait until i can get both my cards in and get them setup right. Still waiting on newegg lol.


----------



## Arizonian

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *b3ka*
> 
> That's great scores, WOW. *What did you do to keep voltages at almost same levels?* One of my cards in SLI won't go up to 1.2000
> *What software to use for modyfing clocks?* Good to see such results for Gigabyte!


Thank you.

I did nothing other than increase +50mV on the Core voltage in *Afterburner* and both cards responded. I noticed on 3DMark 11 both boosted to 1506 MHz on the Core and 1526 MHz when I ran Extreme.

First GB GPU's for me leaves me impressed thus far.

Upgraded from a single 780TI that I'm giving to a second rig. Then selling a 690 out of that to make up for the difference for this purchase. Opens the door to a new 120 Hz G-sync monitor should I ever have enough cash again.









Good luck on figuring out getting that second card to line up.


----------



## machinehead

Ok I finally chased out the gremlins in my windows 8.1 build that was giving m stupid runtime errors in some benchmarks and games so when I get home later I can finally do some OC work


----------



## machinehead

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *rv8000*
> 
> Even though I already have my MSI 970, I'm in the same boat. I took a chance on them having stock in the NJ warehouse again hoping to get free overnight per usual, but of course it's Cali. I guess NJ is a place for second hand stock once things start to slow down. As long as the G1 will hit 1500 for me the MSI is going up for sale.


Yeah the nj seems to be more of an overflow warehouse and with these cards flying off the shelf they might never end up there. Actually I don't think I have ever had a video card or cpu shipped from neweggs nj warehouse


----------



## Cakewalk_S

Wow, even tho Amazon has the STRIX out of stock and I'm paying $22 in sales tax...this certainly surprised me with their reply...saved me $10...


It prob won't be till next week or even later till its back my guess...But still, really good customer service. That surprised me. Most companies don't make it right till a customer escalates it to their upper management..lol


----------



## fleetfeather

Gigabyte G1 Gaming owners, could you please measure up your PCB for me? I know the length with the cooler is between 29cm and 30cm, but I'm specifically chasing PCB dimensions

cheers


----------



## Clukos

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Arizonian*
> 
> MSI Afterburner +50mV +112 Power +122 Core Clock +395 Memory Manual Fan Curve
> 
> *1526* Core *1950* Memory GPU 99% TDP 98%
> 
> GPU 1 *86C* 1.2430v ASIC 71.8%
> GPU 2 *75C* 1.2560v ASIC 69.8%]


Uhm that seems kinda hot for G1's? What's your ambient temp?


----------



## GoldenTiger

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jlhawn*
> 
> since I couldn't find any info online using google can anyone here tell me for sure if the GTX 970 I just ordered will run on my motherboard? (X58 Sabertooth). I am running a GTX 680 with no problem now.


Yes, it'll work 100% fine







.


----------



## GoldenTiger

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Cakewalk_S*
> 
> Wow, even tho Amazon has the STRIX out of stock and I'm paying $22 in sales tax...this certainly surprised me with their reply...saved me $10...
> 
> 
> It prob won't be till next week or even later till its back my guess...But still, really good customer service. That surprised me. Most companies don't make it right till a customer escalates it to their upper management..lol


Yeah, amazon's CS tends to be top notch and definitely goes, at times, above what you really could ask or expect, unasked







.


----------



## picket23

Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!








So I guess I can join the club officially now. But have a look at the bend in the PCI bracket at the end of the card (pic in the spoiler above.) Anyway, bent it back as it was extremely flexible and fit it in the case. I am going to have to ask the shop what the hell is going on there tho, 2nd hand card or what..









Clocks seem to be okay - at stock power limit and voltage was able to get over 1550 core and 8000 mem.

Just did a quick run with +25mv 112% power and core offset at +185 memory at 8000mhz.
The card boosted to 1577-1587 and graphics score on Firestrike was 13935.
Total was 11729 with my 3770k at 4.7. http://www.3dmark.com/3dm/4242842

I noticed that my voltage goes up to 1.25v with just a small +25mv increase (from 1.225v under load at stock) there is no inbetween voltages though and it won't go higher. It's like there is two discreet voltages that the card can run at under load and nothing else. ASIC is 70.5%.

Also, according to gigabytes website there is a rev 1.1 of the card now.. It never takes gigabyte long to start pumping out revisions. They don't mention what has changed in rev 1.1 so it will be up to users to find out... Hopefully they haven't done anything too silly with it. Mines a 1.0 revision so can't report on that.


----------



## YpsiNine

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *picket23*
> 
> I noticed that my voltage goes up to 1.25v with just a small +25mv increase (from 1.225v under load at stock) there is no inbetween voltages though and it won't go higher.


I don't understand, you add 25mV and expect something else to be added?

1,225V + 25mV = 1,250V


----------



## Clukos

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *picket23*
> 
> Clocks seem to be okay - at stock power limit and voltage was able to get over 1550 core and 8000 mem.


1550 at stock volts is pretty good actually. If it's stable that is.


----------



## fleetfeather

So, EVGA GTX 970 owners who have a ACX1.0 cooled card are eligible to Step-Up to the FTW model. You'll also receive a free backplate for your card (regardless of whether you want to Step Up or not).

However, both of these offers are only open to Canada, NA, and (I think) Europe


----------



## Agent_kenshin

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Arizonian*
> 
> Finally got them fine tuned. I lied and did more benchmarks.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> GB G1 SLI i7 3770K *4.49 GHz*
> 
> 3DMark 11 - *21754*
> 3DMark 11 Extreme - *10517*
> Firestrike - *17725*
> Firestrike Extreme - *10034*
> Valley - *113 FPS*
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Valley Screenshot
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> MSI Afterburner +50mV +112 Power +122 Core Clock +395 Memory Manual Fan Curve
> 
> *1526* Core *1950* Memory GPU 99% TDP 98%
> 
> GPU 1 *86C* 1.2430v ASIC 71.8%
> GPU 2 *75C* 1.2560v ASIC 69.8%
> 
> Ok so tommorow I start gaming and see where I'm at. Now that I got both cards running properly..
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


Thanks for the info. I am looking forward to seeing more and your thoughts for these for 1440p I am really thinking about getting a pair or even 3 970's for [email protected] due to nice price on these but I think I will wait till some water blocks come out and then there's the issue with getting a CPU for a X79 mobo I got a couple months ago.

Edit: I also came across this for any current EVGA 970 owners. Free back plate for products purchased before November 9th, 2014

http://www.evga.com/articles/00876/EVGAs-Got-Your-Back/


----------



## Rickles

Ughhhh still getting random shut downs and then no video on boots with my EVGA SC









Maybe I'll just step up to a 980 classy when they come out...


----------



## fleetfeather

Is Valley hard on memory clocks? I know Valley likes high memory, but I'm not sure if Valley is super stressful on it...


----------



## KingCry

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *fleetfeather*
> 
> Is Valley hard on memory clocks? I know Valley likes high memory, but I'm not sure if Valley is super stressful on it...


Heaven is harder on Memclocks from what I have noticed with benching my 770's and a few 980's and 970's


----------



## picket23

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Xaurus*
> 
> I don't understand, you add 25mV and expect something else to be added?
> 
> 1,225V + 25mV = 1,250V


I don't blame you I have no idea why I wrote it like that. What I meant to say was that no matter what voltage is added in afterburner the resultant voltage displayed is one of two voltages, either 1.225v or 1.25v. If I add an amount less than 25mV it stays at 1.225 and if I add 80mv its stays at 1.25. Most cards I have had the voltage is a continuous value not discrete steps. Although one other gigabyte card I had a while did something similar to this too.

Anyhow gaming is good, set power limit max and core to +150 for a 1505 mhz boost and 8000 on the memory. Sticks to those clocks like white on rice and no issues so far
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Clukos*
> 
> 1550 at stock volts is pretty good actually. If it's stable that is.


I think my stock volts is higher than usual but not sure, i'll have to go back through other peoples posts and check


----------



## fleetfeather

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *KingCry*
> 
> Heaven is harder on Memclocks from what I have noticed with benching my 770's and a few 980's and 970's


yeah alright then


----------



## GoldenTiger

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *picket23*
> 
> I don't blame you I have no idea why I wrote it like that. What I meant to say was that no matter what voltage is added in afterburner the resultant voltage displayed is one of two voltages, either 1.225v or 1.25v. If I add an amount less than 25mV it stays at 1.225 and if I add 80mv its stays at 1.25


Same here... it will never go to any values for me except 1.193v, 1.206v, 1.225v, and 1.25v







. The former two are only obtainable if I have SLI enabled and show on the slave card, while 1.225v and 1.25v appear on the primary card always regardless.


----------



## YpsiNine

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *picket23*
> 
> I don't blame you I have no idea why I wrote it like that. What I meant to say was that no matter what voltage is added in afterburner the resultant voltage displayed is one of two voltages, either 1.225v or 1.25v. If I add an amount less than 25mV it stays at 1.225 and if I add 80mv its stays at 1.25


Ah, in that way, thanks for explaining and sorry for nitpicking.


----------



## picket23

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *GoldenTiger*
> 
> Same here... it will never go to any values for me except 1.193v, 1.206v, 1.225v, and 1.25v
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> . The former two are only obtainable if I have SLI enabled and show on the slave card, while 1.225v and 1.25v appear on the primary card always regardless.


Ah ok, thanks. I have had 280x like this that when you tried to modify the voltage using bios editor it would only let you select from a few discreet values. The voltage regulation components only allowed these values and nothing else I guess. Makes that extended +87mV slider in afterburner a bit useless when all I can do is set +25mV and after that nothing changes.

So no movement on the SLI voltage dropping issue?


----------



## OkanG

Just ordered the Gigabyte G1 Gaming 970, very excited!

How is it compared to the other versions, noise wise? Most reviews state it's very cool, but a few say that it's slightly louder than the others, although still very silent.


----------



## Duddits11

I have a problem with volt both in AB and in Asus tweak.
The max volt I see, under stress, is 1,212.
Why is it not going to 1,25 with a +37 mv increase in AB?
I have a Asus 970 strix.


----------



## GoldenTiger

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *picket23*
> 
> Ah ok, thanks. I have had 280x like this that when you tried to modify the voltage using bios editor it would only let you select from a few discreet values. The voltage regulation components only allowed these values and nothing else I guess. Makes that extended +87mV slider in afterburner a bit useless when all I can do is set +25mV and after that nothing changes.
> 
> So no movement on the SLI voltage dropping issue?


Nothing, yet.... if you haven't posted here yet, do so though please







! https://forums.geforce.com/default/topic/777448/ (thread on problem)


----------



## KingCry

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Duddits11*
> 
> I have a problem with volt both in AB and in Asus tweak.
> The max volt I see, under stress, is 1,212.
> Why is it not going to 1,25 with a +37 mv increase in AB?
> I have a Asus 970 strix.


Are you monitoring VIA GPUz if so it caps out at 1.2120V for reading Nvidia GPU voltages. I would recommend using Precision X 16 It allows for up to 1.3V on most GPU's and has a nicer UI to work with just getting to the settings is a little confusing still.


----------



## a_ak57

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *OkanG*
> 
> Just ordered the Gigabyte G1 Gaming 970, very excited!
> 
> How is it compared to the other versions, noise wise? Most reviews state it's very cool, but a few say that it's slightly louder than the others, although still very silent.


From what I can gather, it's louder than the ASUS/MSI at idle since they have that fanless mode, but under load they're comparable (G1 might be a little louder, but I don't think it's really anything of note). As you mentioned, it's still not very loud anyway.


----------



## fleetfeather

loooool memory at 8120mhz in heaven w/ stock volt (1.20)


----------



## Duddits11

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *KingCry*
> 
> Are you monitoring VIA GPUz if so it caps out at 1.2120V for reading Nvidia GPU voltages. I would recommend using Precision X 16 It allows for up to 1.3V on most GPU's and has a nicer UI to work with just getting to the settings is a little confusing still.


I am also monitoring the volt in AB. It says the same thing.


----------



## Edkiefer

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *GoldenTiger*
> 
> Same here... it will never go to any values for me except 1.193v, 1.206v, 1.225v, and 1.25v
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> . The former two are only obtainable if I have SLI enabled and show on the slave card, while 1.225v and 1.25v appear on the primary card always regardless.


It looks like the bios has it maxed to 1.262 , I think the highest I get is 40mv, anymore and doesn't raise .


----------



## b3ka

These are my voltages in SLI


----------



## Pandora's Box




----------



## jlhawn

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *GoldenTiger*
> 
> Yes, it'll work 100% fine
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> .


thank you


----------



## iRUSH

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Pandora's Box*


Crazy that a 970 is almost doubling the graphics score of my 770 at stock. I really need to get one of these lol


----------



## hamzta09

67.9 and 78 asic.
havent touched the power limit.
+200, +300.

Stable in valley and heaven.
Can go further, but I dont see the point.

For some reason I cant screenshot Valley with prtscrn, I just get a black image.


----------



## MikeGR7

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *fleetfeather*
> 
> Gigabyte G1 Gaming owners, could you please measure up your PCB for me? I know the length with the cooler is between 29cm and 30cm, but I'm specifically chasing PCB dimensions
> 
> cheers


It's 25.5cm my friend.


----------



## Rickles

I mentioned it earlier, but I've always found WoW to be harder on memory clocks then Valley. I know it's stable when it is Alterac Valley stable.


----------



## hamzta09

1514 core
4000 mem.

still only at 90% pt.

Alt tabbing lags like mad though, when typing.


----------



## DividebyZERO

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Pandora's Box*


Do you have any game benchmarks you can or have run? I am really interested to see how your setup is performing. I didn't think anyone was running FX with 970gtx let alone 3 of them. I like it!


----------



## $ilent

Our prayers have been answered!

Waterblock coming for the MSI GTX 970 Gaming!

http://www.overclock.net/t/1516714/ek-waterblock-coming-soon-for-msi-gtx-970-gaming/0_100


----------



## fleetfeather

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MikeGR7*
> 
> It's 25.5cm my friend.


Thank you my friend








Quote:


> Originally Posted by *$ilent*
> 
> Our prayers have been answered!
> 
> Waterblock coming for the MSI GTX 970 Gaming!
> 
> http://www.overclock.net/t/1516714/ek-waterblock-coming-soon-for-msi-gtx-970-gaming/0_100


Nice!


----------



## BinaryDemon

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DividebyZERO*
> 
> Do you have any game benchmarks you can or have run? I am really interested to see how your setup is performing. I didn't think anyone was running FX with 970gtx let alone 3 of them. I like it!


That is an interesting setup, I'd like to see more too.


----------



## Edkiefer

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *hamzta09*
> 
> 
> 
> 1514 core
> 4000 mem.
> 
> still only at 90% pt.
> 
> Alt tabbing lags like mad though, when typing.


you really need to raise TDP to 110% as there no downside .

Try an rerun Valley with no FSAA, I find TDP goes up .


----------



## k3nnis

Hi Guys,

Just sharing some quick pics that I have taken of my Asus STRIX GTX 970



http://imgur.com/koEaa

?

Sorry for the bad photo quality.

Let me know what you think. I will take better pics on the weekend


----------



## MikeGR7

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *fleetfeather*
> 
> Thank you my friend
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Nice!


When you gather results from other popular brands please post them so we all have a better idea of the custom pcbs


----------



## Pandora's Box

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *BinaryDemon*
> 
> That is an interesting setup, I'd like to see more too.


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DividebyZERO*
> 
> Do you have any game benchmarks you can or have run? I am really interested to see how your setup is performing. I didn't think anyone was running FX with 970gtx let alone 3 of them. I like it!


TombRaider @ 3840x2160 using the same settings Guru3D used in their 3-way 980 SLI review (http://www.guru3d.com/articles_pages/geforce_gtx_980_sli_review,13.html)










Sleeping Dogs @ 3840x2160 and 1080P


----------



## 904bangingsys

For my 04G-P4-1970-KR, I cannot overclock it for crap to run firestrike. I get a bur sound from my speakers and PC locks up. Whether core 100Mhz+ Default mem. 100Mhz+ mem and 100mhz+ core. Doesnt matter. Atm I am at 110 power limit. +140 core and +500 mem, it runs codwaw,cod4 at highest settings just fine, it just cannot run firestrike. It can run firestrike just fine at default clocks etc.

This is irritating as I wanted to get a score to see what it is.

Any ideas? ANyone have the 04G-P4-1970-KR yet?

Edit:

Could DSR being enabled cause this?


----------



## Stay Puft

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Pandora's Box*


Time for a 5820K


----------



## picket23

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Pandora's Box*
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


My 1 x 970 for comparison http://www.3dmark.com/3dm/4245124 (1577/8000 clocks) = 5965 total with 6285 graphic

EDIT:
Also what do people think is going on with the voltage limit of 1.25v (on my card at least). I have 87mv to play with in AB. The first 25mV take me from 1.225 up to 1.25, but then the next 62mV reports as doing nothing. Hardware locked? Or is afterburner just reporting that I have 87mV spare to increase but in reality there isn't..


----------



## subyman

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *904bangingsys*
> 
> For my 04G-P4-1970-KR, I cannot overclock it for crap to run firestrike. I get a bur sound from my speakers and PC locks up. Whether core 100Mhz+ Default mem. 100Mhz+ mem and 100mhz+ core. Doesnt matter. Atm I am at 110 power limit. +140 core and +500 mem, it runs codwaw,cod4 at highest settings just fine, it just cannot run firestrike. It can run firestrike just fine at default clocks etc.
> 
> This is irritating as I wanted to get a score to see what it is.
> 
> Any ideas? ANyone have the 04G-P4-1970-KR yet?
> 
> Edit:
> 
> Could DSR being enabled cause this?


It gets to the end of fire strike on stock clocks right?


----------



## staryoshi

If you're hitting an overclocking wall, mind your mem clocks. When you get into +500 territory (8000mhz effective), things can start to get a bit unstable, even if the core clocks have room to spare. (Since these are 7000mhz effective clock memory modules)

I'm not addressing this at anyone in particular, just a heads up. I'm playing with +150/+500 atm (1466mhz core boost)


----------



## fleetfeather

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *staryoshi*
> 
> If you're hitting an overclocking wall, mind your mem clocks. When you get into +500 territory (8000mhz effective), things can start to get a bit unstable, even if the core clocks have room to spare. (Since these are 7000mhz effective clock memory modules)
> 
> I'm not addressing this at anyone in particular, just a heads up. I'm playing with +150/+500 atm (1466mhz core boost)


Also, if you're hitting Power Limit throttling, drop your memory clocks a bit.

I wasn't even close to Power Limit throttling until I clocked my memory skyhigh... Pretty sure _Core is King_ still applies


----------



## jrcbandit

Could Nvidia drivers cause system instability? My processor and memory are overclocked but were 100% stable with my AMD 290x. I reinstalled Windows 8.1 and it crashed once when idle and once during hard drive access, never during graphic card benchmarking/stressing of my 970s. I think I'm going to try uninstalling the Intel management and matrix stuff because I think they gave me an issue awhile back too.


----------



## Nark96

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jrcbandit*
> 
> Could Nvidia drivers cause system instability? My processor and memory are overclocked but were 100% stable with my AMD 290x. I reinstalled Windows 8.1 and it crashed once when idle and once during hard drive access, never during graphic card benchmarking/stressing. I think I'm going to try uninstalling the Intel management and matrix stuff because I think they gave me an issue awhile back too.


Yes NVIDIA drivers can cause system instability. Which driver do you have installed at present? 344.11 or 344.16?


----------



## fleetfeather

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jrcbandit*
> 
> Could Nvidia drivers cause system instability? My processor and memory are overclocked but were 100% stable with my AMD 290x. I reinstalled Windows 8.1 and it crashed once when idle and once during hard drive access, never during graphic card benchmarking/stressing of my 970s. I think I'm going to try uninstalling the Intel management and matrix stuff because I think they gave me an issue awhile back too.


Pretty unlikely lol... Check Event Viewer and see what the crash logs say is the source of the error.

Alternatively, nuke any previous driver installs using DDU and start fresh.


----------



## GoldenTiger

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Rickles*
> 
> I mentioned it earlier, but I've always found WoW to be harder on memory clocks then Valley. I know it's stable when it is Alterac Valley stable.










Never was much of as WOW player, but I can appreciate that pun







!


----------



## Nark96

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *fleetfeather*
> 
> Pretty unlikely lol... Check Event Viewer and see what the crash logs say is the source of the error.
> 
> Alternatively, nuke any previous driver installs using DDU and start fresh.


'Pretty unlikely' lol go check the NVIDIA 344.11 and 344.16 driver feedback thread on the NVIDIA forum...


----------



## fleetfeather

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Nark96*
> 
> 'Pretty unlikely' lol go check the NVIDIA 344.11 and 344.16 driver feedback thread on the NVIDIA forum...


Not going to read over 100 pages of replies only to find a few hits lol... Alternatively, I searched "344.16 bsod" and "344.11 bsod" and found 2 pages of results, most of which aren't directly relevant to the search parameters.

With this in mind, the issue you're suggesting is likely overstated by the vocal minority. I'd suggest that a lack of relevant hits for the aforementioned searches indicates the problem is quite rare


----------



## jrcbandit

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Nark96*
> 
> Yes NVIDIA drivers can cause system instability. Which driver do you have installed at present? 344.11 or 344.16?


I'm using 344.16.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *fleetfeather*
> 
> Pretty unlikely lol... Check Event Viewer and see what the crash logs say is the source of the error.
> 
> Alternatively, nuke any previous driver installs using DDU and start fresh.


One of the errors wasn't in the event log, was a Whea Uncorrectable Error. The 2nd one was in the log but I haven't exactly figured out what means yet. KMODE_EXCEPTION_NOT_HANDLED 0x0000001e


----------



## Nark96

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *fleetfeather*
> 
> Not going to read over 100 pages of replies only to find a few hits lol... Alternatively, I searched "344.16 bsod" and "344.11 bsod" and found 2 pages of results, most of which aren't directly relevant to the search parameters.
> 
> With this in mind, the issue you're suggesting is likely overstated by the vocal minority. I'd suggest that a lack of relevant hits for the aforementioned searches indicates the problem is quite rare


There are only 59 pages lol... but suit yourself


----------



## TopicClocker

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Arizonian*
> 
> Everything is aesthetically pleasing, it was like these were meant for me. I would have went for either MSI Gaming or the G1
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: One more!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> -snip-
> 
> It's cool seeing all the rigs checking in with bright new shiny GPU's, congrats to everyone as well.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Logging off again for some more gaming. Excuse to open up Crysis 3.


Dayum.


----------



## Cakewalk_S

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jrcbandit*
> 
> I'm using 344.16.
> One of the errors wasn't in the event log, was a Whea Uncorrectable Error. The 2nd one was in the log but I haven't exactly figured out what means yet. KMODE_EXCEPTION_NOT_HANDLED 0x0000001e


I don't know the exact cause but I've seen that on my machine on boot up when my vcore is too low... Probably cpu or memory related... Might want to check that or revert back to stock and go from there...


----------



## MrMD

Re-post of an issue i have that i posted last nite ,thread moves so fast havent seen any reply to it

Anyone having an issue with their GPU not downclocking to idle speeds while idle/low gpu load after Using afterburner? It doesnt always happen either,if i just open AB apply OC profile and close it straight way usually its fine,But if i leave AB open for a while then play a game/watch a YT vid ect,often after that my card wont down clock below base clock speeds even while idle on desktop,until i restart windows and its bak to fine again.

Glitch with Afterburner? i uninstalled and then reinstalled it ,but it still happens. :/
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jrcbandit*
> 
> I'm using 344.16.
> One of the errors wasn't in the event log, was a Whea Uncorrectable Error. The 2nd one was in the log but I haven't exactly figured out what means yet. KMODE_EXCEPTION_NOT_HANDLED 0x0000001e


Definatly sounds like Cpu/mem instablity. Check your Mem voltage is at what its rated for 1.5/1.65 and double check your the stablity of your CPU overclock


----------



## fleetfeather

BSOD Code E1 can be Uncore related or Memory related, but it can also be device driver related too. You would have to try provide more info on the details of the STOP error. If it doesn't list a driver device, It might be hardware (voltage) related.

Before fiddling with overclock voltages, I'd still try sweep any previous drivers using DDU first.


----------



## Rickles

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *fleetfeather*
> 
> Not going to read over 100 pages of replies only to find a few hits lol... Alternatively, I searched "344.16 bsod" and "344.11 bsod" and found 2 pages of results, most of which aren't directly relevant to the search parameters.
> 
> With this in mind, the issue you're suggesting is likely overstated by the vocal minority. I'd suggest that a lack of relevant hits for the aforementioned searches indicates the problem is quite rare


I haven't had BSODs but I've had random restarts and no video on boot 3 times now.


----------



## 904bangingsys

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *subyman*
> 
> It gets to the end of fire strike on stock clocks right?


Yea.


----------



## fleetfeather

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Rickles*
> 
> I haven't had BSODs but I've had random restarts and no video on boot 3 times now.


Yeah, your card sounds like a hot mess atm. Sorry to hear about that.

It might sound a bit drastic, but have you had a crack at wiping your OS and starting fresh? I had to resort to a clean wipe for my card as well, as it appears DDU isn't _all powerful_ at removing drivers wherein the dGPU is baked onto the mobo itself (Zotac ION mITX system).


----------



## Pelinox

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MrMD*
> 
> Re-post of an issue i have that i posted last nite ,thread moves so fast havent seen any reply to it
> 
> Anyone having an issue with their GPU not downclocking to idle speeds while idle/low gpu load after Using afterburner? It doesnt always happen either,if i just open AB apply OC profile and close it straight way usually its fine,But if i leave AB open for a while then play a game/watch a YT vid ect,often after that my card wont down clock below base clock speeds even while idle on desktop,until i restart windows and its bak to fine again.
> 
> Glitch with Afterburner? i uninstalled and then reinstalled it ,but it still happens. :/


Happens with my card aswell.. Reading this page, listening to radio and having Afterburner and GPU-Z open, sensor tab is showing consistently 899Mhz on the core and 1900mhz on the memory.

Only drops off if i return to desktop for 5-10 seconds


----------



## fleetfeather

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MrMD*
> 
> Re-post of an issue i have that i posted last nite ,thread moves so fast havent seen any reply to it
> 
> Anyone having an issue with their GPU not downclocking to idle speeds while idle/low gpu load after Using afterburner? It doesnt always happen either,if i just open AB apply OC profile and close it straight way usually its fine,But if i leave AB open for a while then play a game/watch a YT vid ect,often after that my card wont down clock below base clock speeds even while idle on desktop,until i restart windows and its bak to fine again.
> 
> Glitch with Afterburner? i uninstalled and then reinstalled it ,but it still happens. :/
> Definatly sounds like Cpu/mem instablity. Check your Mem voltage is at what its rated for 1.5/1.65 and double check your the stablity of your CPU overclock


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Pelinox*
> 
> Happens with my card aswell.. Reading this page, listening to radio and having Afterburner and GPU-Z open, sensor tab is showing consistently 899Mhz on the core and 1900mhz on the memory.
> 
> Only drops off if i return to desktop for 5-10 seconds


I'm not experiencing this issue, but I'll throw a suggestion into the mix:

Do you have any Intel 'Display Software' type processes running? Such processes could be forcing your card out of idle state at the desktop


----------



## Pelinox

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *fleetfeather*
> 
> I'm not experiencing this issue, but I'll throw a suggestion into the mix:
> 
> Do you have any Intel 'Display Software' type processes running? Such processes could be forcing your card out of idle state at the desktop


Nope, it seems to be very inconsistent. Now that i watch it, it has dropped to 135mhz for the last 3 minutes, then suddenly spikes to 1114mhz for a few seconds. Nothing that bothers me, though. Temperature stays low.


----------



## MrMD

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jrcbandit*
> 
> .


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Pelinox*
> 
> Happens with my card aswell.. Reading this page, listening to radio and having Afterburner and GPU-Z open, sensor tab is showing consistently 899Mhz on the core and 1900mhz on the memory.
> 
> Only drops off if i return to desktop for 5-10 seconds


when this happens to me even goin to desktop with nothing else open(browsers ect) my clocks stay high,only way to fix it a restart.Wont happen at all unless i open Afterburner and leave it open for a while.Quite an annoying issue to have tho,especially when i like to leave my PC idle while im out/busy,but with this bug my clocks are high and the tdp just sits at around 27%.Maybe their it will be fixed int he next AB update,i seen a few people mention having similar issues


----------



## fleetfeather

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Pelinox*
> 
> Nope, it seems to be very inconsistent. Now that i watch it, it has dropped to 135mhz for the last 3 minutes, then suddenly spikes to 1114mhz for a few seconds. Nothing that bothers me, though. Temperature stays low.


Oh, well yeah I get that too. Happens whenever I use a program with hardware acceleration. Even Firefox and/or Flash objects will produce that frequency increase, I believe.


----------



## MrMD

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *fleetfeather*
> 
> I'm not experiencing this issue, but I'll throw a suggestion into the mix:
> 
> Do you have any Intel 'Display Software' type processes running? Such processes could be forcing your card out of idle state at the desktop


Checked,nothing like that running i can see.Im on Win 8.1

the issue only occurs IF i open and use afterburner,sure the issue is with the software.Its not a massive deal,but still irating,the obvious solution is to not use AB at all,but thats not very practical when i want to enable my OC on my card


----------



## jrcbandit

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Cakewalk_S*
> 
> I don't know the exact cause but I've seen that on my machine on boot up when my vcore is too low... Probably cpu or memory related... Might want to check that or revert back to stock and go from there...


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MrMD*
> 
> Definatly sounds like Cpu/mem instablity. Check your Mem voltage is at what its rated for 1.5/1.65 and double check your the stablity of your CPU overclock


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *fleetfeather*
> 
> BSOD Code E1 can be Uncore related or Memory related, but it can also be device driver related too. You would have to try provide more info on the details of the STOP error. If it doesn't list a driver device, It might be hardware (voltage) related.


Thanks for the advice, I'll have to check my bios as well as stress test CPU/memory. The memory did pass the SuperPi test.

Another possibility is that my CPU might not like the reduced flow rate in my loop after adding 2 970s in a ghetto manner. I bought a new EK SLI water bridge that should restore the flow rate.


----------



## b3ka

Guys how to read VRel + VOp in GPU-Z after OCing the card?
My G1 is stuck at 1500Mhz in GPU while being 7600 on Mem.


----------



## fleetfeather

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MrMD*
> 
> Checked,nothing like that running i can see.Im on Win 8.1
> 
> the issue only occurs IF i open and use afterburner,sure the issue is with the software.Its not a massive deal,but still irating,the obvious solution is to not use AB at all,but thats not very practical when i want to enable my OC on my card


Checked to see whether the issue persists using PrecisionX?


----------



## MrMD

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *b3ka*
> 
> Guys how to read VRel + VOp in GPU-Z after OCing the card?
> My G1 is stuck at 1500Mhz in GPU while being 7600 on Mem.


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *fleetfeather*
> 
> Checked to see whether the issue persists using PrecisionX?


No but i will install and try that,although im pretty sure the MSI cards Voltage can only be unlocked using Afterburner.
Definatly worth a try tho


----------



## fleetfeather

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MrMD*
> 
> No but i will install and try that,although im pretty sure the MSI cards Voltage can only be unlocked using Afterburner.
> Definatly worth a try tho


Yeah fair enough. I guess it's worth checking out at least. If the issue doesn't keep happening, you can at least rule out RivaTuner as the culprit, since RivaTuner is used in both applications


----------



## MrMD

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *fleetfeather*
> 
> Yeah fair enough. I guess it's worth checking out at least. If the issue doesn't keep happening, you can at least rule out RivaTuner as the culprit, since RivaTuner is used in both applications


I actually suspected Rivatuner at first,so i uninstalled that,issue still persisted sadly :/

Downloading PrecisionX atm,will report back in a few hours with an update


----------



## Man from Poland

Hey ppl mayby some I saw or have and make PCB pic EVGA SSC ACX 2.0 & SC 2.0?


----------



## 904bangingsys

Just a heads up to GTX 900 series owners.

If you use acronis bootable media. It will not work with the GTX 970...

The screen stays black.

I swapped the HDMI plug over to my Intel HD 2000 graphics, and acronis bootable media works.


----------



## Duddits11

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MrMD*
> 
> I actually suspected Rivatuner at first,so i uninstalled that,issue still persisted sadly :/
> 
> Downloading PrecisionX atm,will report back in a few hours with an update


Where did you find the latest precision x?
Link?


----------



## MaN227

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Duddits11*
> 
> Where did you find the latest precision x?
> Link?


adding link in appropriate section


----------



## KingCry

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Duddits11*
> 
> I am also monitoring the volt in AB. It says the same thing.


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *iRUSH*
> 
> Crazy that a 970 is almost doubling the graphics score of my 770 at stock. I really need to get one of these lol


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MaN227*
> 
> try this precision 16 5.2.2.0
> 
> mind you I have an account with EVGA and on site it says you need to be logged in, so it may or may not work for you but I'm trying to help. If it don't simply register.


Steam has it.


----------



## ccRicers

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *fleetfeather*
> 
> Oh, well yeah I get that too. Happens whenever I use a program with hardware acceleration. Even Firefox and/or Flash objects will produce that frequency increase, I believe.


I can vouch for that. It was sometimes used as a free way to get more hashrate out of GPU mining lol. I know that's how it went with my 750 Ti's.


----------



## Duddits11

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MaN227*
> 
> adding link in appropriate section


Thx


----------



## Rahldrac

Wrong tread


----------



## MaN227

here you go, link to thread with newest precision on free host server

http://www.overclock.net/t/1516789/evga-precision-16-v5-2-2-0/0_20


----------



## Yungbenny911

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Pandora's Box*
> 
> Sleeping Dogs @ 3840x2160 and 1080P


Something is not right... My previous SLI 770 gets 96.5 FPS at just 1306Mhz, and your V-ram say 3072MB instead of 4GB


----------



## Duddits11

Hmm can not get higher voltage than 1212mv in all oc programs (asus tweak, AB, Precision x).


----------



## hamzta09

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Yungbenny911*
> 
> Something is not right... My previous SLI 770 gets 96.5 FPS at just 1306Mhz, and your V-ram say 3072MB instead of 4GB


Maybe he got a rebranded 780.


----------



## Man from Poland

News from evga :
New firmware update for GTX 970 ACX 2.0 cards. ACX 1.0 cards soon http://forums.evga.com/m/tm.aspx?m=2228516&p=1


----------



## fleetfeather

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Man from Poland*
> 
> News from evga :
> New firmware update for GTX 970 ACX 2.0 cards. ACX 1.0 cards soon http://forums.evga.com/m/tm.aspx?m=2228516&p=1


I highly doubt it, but it would be nice if these new bios's are less voltage-restrictive, so we might actually be able to raise voltage up to the same values as MSI and Gigabyte owners


----------



## EVGA-JacobF

I just came here to post that, nice to see it already was


----------



## EVGA-JacobF

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *fleetfeather*
> 
> I highly doubt it, but it would be nice if these new bios's are less voltage-restrictive, so we might actually be able to raise voltage up to the same values as MSI and Gigabyte owners


FTW and SSC models can go to higher voltage levels.


----------



## fleetfeather

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *EVGA-JacobF*
> 
> FTW and SSC models can go to higher voltage levels.


non-SSC and FTW owners still restricted to the previous voltage limit with these new bios's? Any chance an _enthusiastic_ user could obtain a higher voltage-enabled SC bios (at their own risk)?

(apologies for the cross-posting. I'm also "proxyo" on the EVGA forum)


----------



## KingCry

I don't know if its just me but I can't find any of the 970 FTW cards for purchase online anywhere besides direct from EVGA.


----------



## EVGA-JacobF

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *fleetfeather*
> 
> non-SSC and FTW owners still restricted to the previous voltage limit with these new bios's? Any chance an _enthusiastic_ user could obtain a higher voltage-enabled SC bios (at their own risk)?
> 
> (apologies for the cross-posting. I'm also "proxyo" on the EVGA forum)


Yes, actually the SSC and FTW use a different VRM, that is how they are able to go higher.


----------



## fleetfeather

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *EVGA-JacobF*
> 
> Yes, actually the SSC and FTW use a different VRM, that is how they are able to go higher.


well, that explains why I couldn't get any success with flashing the SSC bios across to my SC card then, lol... What's the difference, different buck controller or..?


----------



## EVGA-JacobF

Different type of VRM controller.


----------



## fleetfeather

Fair enough then,

Cheers


----------



## desmopilot

Sign me up! After a bit of a wait I finally picked up my ASUS STRIX!


----------



## MrMD

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MrMD*
> 
> I actually suspected Rivatuner at first,so i uninstalled that,issue still persisted sadly :/
> 
> Downloading PrecisionX atm,will report back in a few hours with an update


After a few hours and playing a bunch of different games,so far switching to PrecisionX seems to have solved my issue.My clocks seem to downclock properly when idle/desktop.Also turns out you can unlock voltage on MSI cards with it.Will use this until an updated version of AB is out


----------



## hamzta09

Is it possible to see VRM temps on Nvidia cards?


----------



## Man from Poland

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *EVGA-JacobF*
> 
> FTW and SSC models can go to higher voltage levels.


So can u make oc on FTW and show us potential of this card?


----------



## Germanian

for anyone looking for a starting overclock this should be doable for every card out there GTX 970

try to not use core voltage right away.
Try finding maximum core clock without adding voltage and then once you start seeing artifacts or texture popping in and out raise voltage.

If you add voltage it takes away from your Max TDP. You will hit over 115% TDP and the card throttles speed.

http://www.3dmark.com/fs/2890438

my overclock is like this
overclocked to core boost 1478

+150core
+500 mem
65% fanspeed custom profile gpu
57c
max +10mv voltage
only hits like 95-105% TDP


----------



## fleetfeather

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Germanian*
> 
> for anyone looking for a starting overclock this should be doable for every card out there GTX 970
> 
> try to not use core voltage right away.
> Try finding maximum core clock without adding voltage and then once you start seeing artifacts or texture popping in and out raise voltage.
> 
> If you add voltage it takes away from your Max TDP. You will hit over 115% TDP and the card throttles speed.
> 
> http://www.3dmark.com/fs/2890438
> 
> my overclock is like this
> overclocked to core boost 1478
> 
> +150core
> +500 mem
> 65% fanspeed custom profile gpu
> 57c
> max +10mv voltage
> only hits like 95-105% TDP


Not every card will be able to do +150 on the core, or +500 on the memory


----------



## hamzta09

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *fleetfeather*
> 
> Not every card will be able to do +150 on the core, or +500 on the memory


I dont really consider +150 on core being that much of an OC on these cards though. I manage more then 200 on both cards with 500 mem.


----------



## KingCry

Once someone does the BIOS update for the EVGA ACX 2.0 cards for the fanless mode can you report back temps?


----------



## fleetfeather

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *hamzta09*
> 
> I dont really consider +150 on core being that much of an OC on these cards though. I manage more then 200 on both cards with 500 mem.


You need to speak to every EVGA owner that's locked to 1.20V then

edit: as Jacob mentioned on the previous page, not all EVGA cards have their voltage locked down heavily, but many do. The result being that there's precious little room to add Core and/or Memory offset to an already factory overclocked card.


----------



## jrcbandit

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *hamzta09*
> 
> I dont really consider +150 on core being that much of an OC on these cards though. I manage more then 200 on both cards with 500 mem.


Not really. My 2nd 970 was not able to do +150 core +500 memory only +150 core +125 memory or if I added more memory then I couldn't go as high with the core.

I put the 2nd card in SLI and under water and both cards are doing +175 core +500 memory just fine. So with the poor overclocking performance of my 2nd card, I dunno if SLI is just less demanding for it to work or if water cooling + rear plate cooling of memory helped it past the initial limitations.


----------



## blah238

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *EVGA-JacobF*
> 
> Different type of VRM controller.


Is the reference GTX 980 VRM the same as either of EVGA's 970 VRMs?


----------



## rv8000

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *hamzta09*
> 
> I dont really consider +150 on core being that much of an OC on these cards though. I manage more then 200 on both cards with 500 mem.


As fleet mentioned some cards have different components and different restrictions on power limit/voltage and cannot necessarily hit those clocks atm. The cards also feature different base clocks so it's hard to say +xxx number for the offset as it results in different clocks across the different 970's.


----------



## delellod123

i contacted gigabyte about rev 1.1 G1 970, got a very generic response. Maybe v 1.1 is the same, just for cards outside USA?

Question: Just wanted to know what changed from REV 1.0 to REV 1.1. Please let me know, as I am considering SLI 10/3/2014 9:01 AM
Answer:

Dear Customer,

We never received rev 1.1 for this card in the North America region, only rev 1.0 was received in this region

Thank you

10/4/2014 1:30 AM


----------



## Yungbenny911

If 970 owners can contribute to this thread, it'll be very much appreciated









*LINK*


----------



## Man from Poland

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *fleetfeather*
> 
> You need to speak to every EVGA owner that's locked to 1.20V then
> 
> edit: as Jacob mentioned on the previous page, not all EVGA cards have their voltage locked down heavily, but many do. The result being that there's precious little room to add Core and/or Memory offset to an already factory overclocked card.


For evga 970 SSC max is 1.218 for FTW is 1.266
But I think MSI gaming and Gigabyte G1 have highest voltage then FTW and I saw 1 review and theY oc only to 1453 boost whit 1.266. So I think FTW have not much TDP. So sad


----------



## fleetfeather

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Man from Poland*
> 
> For evga 970 SSC max is 1.218 for FTW is 1.266
> But I think MSI gaming and Gigabyte G1 have highest voltage then FTW and I saw 1 review and theY oc only to 1453 boost whit 1.266. So I think FTW have not much TDP. So sad


Thanks for the info.


----------



## Man from Poland

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *fleetfeather*
> 
> Thanks for the info.


http://hexus.net/tech/reviews/graphics/74853-evga-geforce-gtx-970-ftw/?page=16
http://www.anandtech.com/show/8568/the-geforce-gtx-970-review-feat-evga/16


----------



## Ziglez

Just got my card today, Very impressed with performance, was sad to see that it has a slight whine to it. From what i've read online this is common with the 970 series. But ill stress it for a while, maybe it will go away.


----------



## scotthulbs

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Man from Poland*
> 
> http://hexus.net/tech/reviews/graphics/74853-evga-geforce-gtx-970-ftw/?page=16
> http://www.anandtech.com/show/8568/the-geforce-gtx-970-review-feat-evga/16


Both of those reviews had pretty crappy overclocks considering the extra voltage. My reference blower style EVGA 970 does 1335 gpu clock 1474 Boost and stays at a steady 1537 in games while running the memory @ 7712. I hope my second card matches my first. Time to get it open and put it through the paces to see how the 2 compare.


----------



## Germanian

i just found out something interesting. I installed Windows 10 Technical Preview and it just OWNS my windows 7 score.

Windows 10 Preview: http://www.3dmark.com/fs/2893023
Graphics Score 13522

Windows 7: http://www.3dmark.com/fs/2893134
Graphics Score 11491

both same clocks, same settings, same driver,
+25mv,
powerlimit 110,
+185 core,
+400 mem,
fan custom, max RPM 65% fan speed


----------



## MaN227

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Germanian*
> 
> i just found out something interesting. I installed Windows 10 Technical Preview and it just OWNS my windows 7 score.
> 
> Windows 10 Preview: http://www.3dmark.com/fs/2893023
> Graphics Score 13522
> 
> Windows 7: http://www.3dmark.com/fs/2893134
> Graphics Score 11491
> 
> both same clocks, same settings, same driver,
> +25mv,
> powerlimit 110,
> +185 core,
> +400 mem,
> fan custom, max RPM 65% fan speed


so how exactly are you testing win10TP? are we talking installed in a VM? 2 diff physical pc's? dual booting 10 and 7 on your current 7 install ssd/hd? both a fresh/clean install ? what? all these things can make a difference in results.


----------



## blah238

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Germanian*
> 
> i just found out something interesting. I installed Windows 10 Technical Preview and it just OWNS my windows 7 score.
> 
> Windows 10 Preview: http://www.3dmark.com/fs/2893023
> Graphics Score 13522
> 
> Windows 7: http://www.3dmark.com/fs/2893134
> Graphics Score 11491
> 
> both same clocks, same settings, same driver,
> +25mv,
> powerlimit 110,
> +185 core,
> +400 mem,
> fan custom, max RPM 65% fan speed


Yeah I noticed the same thing:
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *blah238*
> 
> Installed Win8.1, gained 6k points. *boggle*
> 
> http://www.3dmark.com/compare/fs/2871181/fs/2863010


I also noted actual game performance improvements:
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *blah238*
> 
> I'm seeing a very tangible performance increase in Windows 10 TP vs. Windows 7 in an older Unreal Engine 3-based, DX9-only game (Tribes: Ascend). I wonder if there is anything to it or just a side effect of the clean install. It doesn't really work with SLI but without it I am able to max it out at 4K with much more consistent ~60FPS than with Windows 7.


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MaN227*
> 
> so how exactly are you testing win10TP? are we talking installed in a VM? 2 diff physical pc's? dual booting 10 and 7 on your current 7 install ssd/hd? both a fresh/clean install ? what? all these things can make a difference in results.


For me I just put it on a fresh HDD I had sitting around and took out my other drives. Didn't want to mess around with dual booting.


----------



## quick1unc

Swapped out my Asrock X99 mobo today for the Gigabyte X99 Gaming G1, I have to say it is great all the way around. The stability is night and day and my ability to overclock is much better than before. This is my latest 3dmark in SLI; 1569 on the Core clock.

http://www.3dmark.com/fs/2893311


----------



## Germanian

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MaN227*
> 
> so how exactly are you testing win10TP? are we talking installed in a VM? 2 diff physical pc's? dual booting 10 and 7 on your current 7 install ssd/hd? both a fresh/clean install ? what? all these things can make a difference in results.


i use dual boot.
I just installed on my same SSD drive on 2nd new partition.
Windows 7 old install probably like 1-2 years old
Windows 10 installed today.

On windows 10 the GTX 970 is much faster you can see it and feel it. It's much smoother. Maybe it's the newer DX version or maybe the clean install with no garbage on it.


----------



## master0068

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Germanian*
> 
> i just found out something interesting. I installed Windows 10 Technical Preview and it just OWNS my windows 7 score.
> 
> Windows 10 Preview: http://www.3dmark.com/fs/2893023
> Graphics Score 13522
> 
> Windows 7: http://www.3dmark.com/fs/2893134
> Graphics Score 11491
> 
> both same clocks, same settings, same driver,
> +25mv,
> powerlimit 110,
> +185 core,
> +400 mem,
> fan custom, max RPM 65% fan speed


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *blah238*
> 
> Yeah I noticed the same thing:
> I also noted actual game performance improvements:
> 
> For me I just put it on a fresh HDD I had sitting around and took out my other drives. Didn't want to mess around with dual booting.


Now THIS has me twice as excited as the GTX 970 release...

I can't see it being real though, there must be something at play here, are all of your performance improvements on a GTX 970 card? If so, maybe Nvidia forgot to remove the intentional driver handicap, you know the one they release as a counter to AMD Mantle, and driver optimizations!

Nvidia has been playing a dirty game these recent years.

But, if Windows 10 is actually bringing tangible performance increases in Direct X, I'll be really impressed, and extremely surprised. FYI, Direct X 12 is NOT in the W10 Tech Preview, so it's not that.


----------



## sonic2911

It's hard to buy the MSI gaming version now. Does EVGA fix their heatsink?


----------



## blah238

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *quick1unc*
> 
> Swapped out my Asrock X99 mobo today for the Gigabyte X99 Gaming G1, I have to say it is great all the way around. The stability is night and day and my ability to overclock is much better than before. This is my latest 3dmark in SLI; 1569 on the Core clock.
> 
> http://www.3dmark.com/fs/2893311


Interesting, my Windows 10 graphics score is quite a bit higher despite lower clocks:

http://www.3dmark.com/compare/fs/2893419/fs/2893311


----------



## Germanian

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *blah238*
> 
> Interesting, my Windows 10 graphics score is quite a bit higher despite lower clocks:
> 
> http://www.3dmark.com/compare/fs/2893419/fs/2893311


it shows your windows 10 score much lower.


----------



## blah238

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Germanian*


I was replying to someone else. BTW you might want to post on Futuremark's support thread about unidentified graphics cards: https://support.futuremark.com/futuremark/topics/processor_is_not_recognized_graphics_card_is_not_recognized


----------



## blah238

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Germanian*
> 
> it shows your windows 10 score much lower.


Graphics score. I.e. the one that matters


----------



## Germanian

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *blah238*
> 
> BTW you might want to post on Futuremark's support thread about unidentified graphics cards: https://support.futuremark.com/futuremark/topics/processor_is_not_recognized_graphics_card_is_not_recognized


i think they just fixed it. Here is my new one. Only thing left is to get the Windows 10 Preview recognized, it shows as 64-bit Unknown (6.4.9841)

http://www.3dmark.com/fs/2893224


----------



## master0068

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *blah238*
> 
> Graphics score. I.e. the one that matters


3DMark 11 uses PhysX right?

For the Physics score is it purely CPU (I know he has an i7 6 core), or does it have a GPU accelerated test as well?


----------



## Stay Puft

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *quick1unc*
> 
> Swapped out my Asrock X99 mobo today for the Gigabyte X99 Gaming G1, I have to say it is great all the way around. The stability is night and day and my ability to overclock is much better than before. This is my latest 3dmark in SLI; 1569 on the Core clock.
> 
> http://www.3dmark.com/fs/2893311


Something is wrong because it took me 5 minutes to get my 5960X to 4.6ghz with a X99X Killer


----------



## jlhawn

why do so many people on the nvidia forum have so many problems with their GTX 970 gpu's? even on older gpu's there are so many problems posted on the nvidia forums, I have never had any of it.
I hope my new GTX 970 that is arriving tuesday doesn't start problems for me,
but they must be doing something wrong as I never see these kinda problems with my systems, (I have 1 tower and 3 laptops all nvidia) nor do I see this in the systems I build for friends and family.


----------



## ccRicers

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *blah238*
> 
> Yeah I noticed the same thing:
> I also noted actual game performance improvements:
> 
> For me I just put it on a fresh HDD I had sitting around and took out my other drives. Didn't want to mess around with dual booting.


Well, you found me a new use for my OCZ SSD that hasn't been doing anything lately. Do I still have to back up personal files if I use another physical drive for Win10? I hope not.


----------



## blah238

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ccRicers*
> 
> Well, you found me a new use for my OCZ SSD that hasn't been doing anything lately. Do I still have to back up personal files if I use another physical drive for Win10? I hope not.


Haha, I was going to do the same thing but my old OCZ Vertex 1 is deader than a doornail apparently.

You shouldn't need to back anything up if you are just using a separate drive for a new OS and not dual booting. I would completely disconnect your other drives so that there is no risk of them being written to while installing and testing Win10.


----------



## Pandora's Box

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Yungbenny911*
> 
> Something is not right... My previous SLI 770 gets 96.5 FPS at just 1306Mhz, and your V-ram say 3072MB instead of 4GB


I took back the AMD FX-9590 and Asus Sabertooth motherboard I bought from Microcenter. They had a core i7 4820K for $239 and a Asus P9X79 WS Motherboard for $130 that I picked up, ended up being $10 out of pocket for the exchange.

Massive difference:

4K:



1080P:


----------



## quick1unc

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Stay Puft*
> 
> Something is wrong because it took me 5 minutes to get my 5960X to 4.6ghz with a X99X Killer


There was definitely something wrong, but with newegg I didn't want to risk going with the same board, they allowed me to do an exchange so I took it.


----------



## mAnBrEaTh

Anyone notice low GPU utilization will cause down clocking then instability and ultimately driver stop responding? I have come to the conclusion my old X58 setup even with a X5660 at 4.6 GHz cant feed these 970's in SLI on CPU intensive games such as BF4 at 1080P

On a BF4 64p map GPU utilization across both cards will range from 60 - 99%. I assume when GPU utilization reaches a certain point the primary card down clocks which also alters voltage eventually causing instability and crashing. This has been viewed through Afterburner on a second monitor.

I have been able to force constant GPU utilization of 90% + by maxing FOV and resolution scaling within game however AVG FPS suffers.

Any possible way to stop down clocking even when low GPU utilization is occurring?


----------



## BinaryDemon

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *master0068*
> 
> 3DMark 11 uses PhysX right?
> 
> For the Physics score is it purely CPU (I know he has an i7 6 core), or does it have a GPU accelerated test as well?


It's not PhysX. Its based on the open source Bullet Physics Library but it is CPU based. Vantage was the last 3dMark version to use PhysX.


----------



## master0068

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *BinaryDemon*
> 
> It's not PhysX. Its based on the open source Bullet Physics Library but it is CPU based. Vantage was the last 3dMark version to use PhysX.


Good riddance.


----------



## cix92

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *blah238*
> 
> I also noted actual game performance improvements....


Can you exactly tell what games and how much fps you gained ?

It's very interesting , win10 might end up great for games


----------



## specopsFI

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jlhawn*
> 
> why do so many people on the nvidia forum have so many problems with their GTX 970 gpu's? even on older gpu's there are so many problems posted on the nvidia forums, I have never had any of it.
> I hope my new GTX 970 that is arriving tuesday doesn't start problems for me,
> but they must be doing something wrong as I never see these kinda problems with my systems, (I have 1 tower and 3 laptops all nvidia) nor do I see this in the systems I build for friends and family.


Because complaining about your problems is what any of that kind of forums are about. It's not representative of the general user experience. There are always people and products with problems and only hearing from those particular people gives a very biased view of the reality.


----------



## nandapanda

Can anyone comment on the gigabyte g1 noise levels? Returning my strix as the fans get unbearably loud greater than 55% and not sure whether to go for gigabyte or msi


----------



## schoolofmonkey

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *nandapanda*
> 
> Can anyone comment on the gigabyte g1 noise levels? Returning my strix as the fans get unbearably loud greater than 55% and not sure whether to go for gigabyte or msi


Personally I found the Gigabyte G1 fan noise really quiet, even at 100%.
When the card is set to stock you can't hear the fans over your normal case fans even under load.

Unless you've got a dead silent room with a dead silent PC, you won't hear it.
I found it the quietest air cooler I've ever tried...

I just stepped up to the GTX980 G1 Gaming now...


----------



## Arizonian

So tested clocks in Crysis 3 & 2 tonight.

Had to back off running memory @ 7800 MHz effectively like I could while running benchmarks. I saw pink spots artifact while gaming so I backed down to 7500 MHz. I was able to raise my Core clock as a result. Testing other games next, but so far here is what I've been able to achieve. Stable without one crash about 90 mins in each game.

*1547 MHz Core 7500 MHz Memory* +60mV TDP 89% GPU Load 98% Fan Speed 100%

GPU 1 79C in Crysis 2 and 84C Crysis 3 1.2430v
GPU 2 never over 71C on both games 1.2560v

I'm happy thus far, might see if I could squeeze 1560 MHz on the Core.

No issues with second GPU not getting enough voltage as first one. I think the fans are quite but I'm used to ACX or Nvidia reference blowers.


----------



## OkanG

Sweet mother of all that is sexy. Can't wait for the rest of my setup to arrive!


----------



## nandapanda

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Arizonian*
> 
> 
> No issues with second GPU not getting enough voltage as first one. I think the fans are quite but I'm used to ACX or Nvidia reference blowers.


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *schoolofmonkey*
> 
> Personally I found the Gigabyte G1 fan noise really quiet, even at 100%.
> When the card is set to stock you can't hear the fans over your normal case fans even under load.
> 
> Unless you've got a dead silent room with a dead silent PC, you won't hear it.
> I found it the quietest air cooler I've ever tried...
> 
> I just stepped up to the GTX980 G1 Gaming now...


Awesome, thanks to both of you, looks like I'll be going gigabyte
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *OkanG*
> 
> Sweet mother of all that is sexy. Can't wait for the rest of my setup to arrive!


Wooooooooow that is one long card. Hopefully the wait isn't too long!


----------



## Klerk

A bit of a noob question, how do you use DSR on certain games?


----------



## JordanTr

I hope its not my new gigabyte gtx970 g1, but i get all pc shutdown and after 2-3s reset while i playing shadow of mordor. It happens after playing 5-10m however last night i was able to play whole 2h set my powerlimit to 100%. I suspect its my 2 years old ocz 750w zt psu, so i bought evga g2 850w ( i dont need that much power, but it was only £5 more than 750w model). If that will happen tonight then i will install my new psu it will be left or either my gpu or electric system in the house. It never happens uf i play not gpu intensive games like lineage2 or dota. Can leave my pc on with l2 open for 24h. Btw my gpu boosts to 1380 out of the box, i need to set +128 on core to get it to 1520


----------



## JordanTr

Had
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Klerk*
> 
> A bit of a noob question, how do you use DSR on certain games?


this question myself. In nvidia control panel global settings just tick all dsr options and then you can change your res in game or in nvidia experience settings.


----------



## Klerk

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *JordanTr*
> 
> Had
> this question myself. In nvidia control panel global settings just tick all dsr options and then you can change your res in game or in nvidia experience settings.


Got it thanks. Tested it in dota2 and it looks really nice but some of the text become really small and hard to read.


----------



## Germanian

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Klerk*
> 
> Got it thanks. Tested it in dota2 and it looks really nice but some of the text become really small and hard to read.


if you use the 4.00x option you can switch the Smothness to 0% for more sharpness tradeoff.
If you use anything between 2.00x-4.00x leave it around 25% smoothness as a compromise.


----------



## 904bangingsys

I don't know about you guys but I am finding more problems with this 970 and or with this graphics driver "344.16-desktop-win8-win7-winvista-64bit-english-whql" than I would have ever thought.

1)Will not run stable with firstrike. Can't OC it at all and run firestrike. Bur sound from speakers, pc locks up..
2)HDMI signal gets lost at wake after sleep. Have to hard reset.
3)Will not work with acronis bootable media.


----------



## Jurge92

Can someone post their Ungine Valley results at Extreme HD in 1080p? I need some comparison!

Here is mine at stock:


----------



## Klerk

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Germanian*
> 
> if you use the 4.00x option you can switch the Smothness to 0% for more sharpness tradeoff.
> If you use anything between 2.00x-4.00x leave it around 25% smoothness as a compromise.


I've been just using the default 2.00x, 33%. I'm trying out different settings now.


----------



## Ziglez

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jurge92*
> 
> Can someone post their Ungine Valley results at Extreme HD in 1080p? I need some comparison!
> 
> Here is mine at stock:


I got 58.1 with a 3770k at stock. A nice upgrade from my 770 which got 42.


----------



## GoldenTiger

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *blah238*
> 
> Graphics score. I.e. the one that matters










Yep. This is exactly why I still highlight the GPU score in a red box and usually draw a nice big arrow on the screenshot since people don't generally seem to pay attention to the relevant score portion







.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *master0068*
> 
> Now THIS has me twice as excited as the GTX 970 release...
> 
> I can't see it being real though, there must be something at play here, are all of your performance improvements on a GTX 970 card? If so, maybe Nvidia forgot to remove the intentional driver handicap, you know the one they release as a counter to AMD Mantle, and driver optimizations!
> 
> Nvidia has been playing a dirty game these recent years.
> 
> But, if Windows 10 is actually bringing tangible performance increases in Direct X, I'll be really impressed, and extremely surprised. FYI, Direct X 12 is NOT in the W10 Tech Preview, so it's not that.


Hardly surprising... windows 8 was an improvement, and presumably the version of DX inside of Win10 preview, though not DX12, is a small part of the way there towards what DX12 will be providing. DX12 is poised to be a very good jump across the board and will be able to be taken advantage of for perf improvements very easily due to rapid middleware integration already occurring. Also should provide some measure of improvement even for existing DX11 titles.


----------



## GoldenTiger

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Klerk*
> 
> I've been just using the default 2.00x, 33%. I'm trying out different settings now.


25% is basically "ideal"







. It will also result in the best text legibility when using DSR.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *JordanTr*
> 
> Had
> this question myself. In nvidia control panel global settings just tick all dsr options and then you can change your res in game or in nvidia experience settings.


Repped for a nice reply to him







.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Arizonian*
> 
> So tested clocks in Crysis 3 & 2 tonight.
> 
> Had to back off running memory @ 7800 MHz effectively like I could while running benchmarks. I saw pink spots artifact while gaming so I backed down to 7500 MHz. I was able to raise my Core clock as a result. Testing other games next, but so far here is what I've been able to achieve. Stable without one crash about 90 mins in each game.
> 
> *1547 MHz Core 7500 MHz Memory* +60mV TDP 89% GPU Load 98% Fan Speed 100%
> 
> GPU 1 79C in Crysis 2 and 84C Crysis 3 1.2430v
> GPU 2 never over 71C on both games 1.2560v
> 
> I'm happy thus far, might see if I could squeeze 1560 MHz on the Core.
> 
> No issues with second GPU not getting enough voltage as first one. I think the fans are quite but I'm used to ACX or Nvidia reference blowers.


Heh, yeah, that's exactly why unless someone specifies how they tested what they call "stable" I don't pay much attention to it







for gaming speeds, at least. I can bench far higher than I run for 24/7 even with the volt issue that I and a lot of others have in SLI, though admittedly the speeds I get for 24/7 are still quite impressive even with that







.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mAnBrEaTh*
> 
> Anyone notice low GPU utilization will cause down clocking then instability and ultimately driver stop responding? I have come to the conclusion my old X58 setup even with a X5660 at 4.6 GHz cant feed these 970's in SLI on CPU intensive games such as BF4 at 1080P
> 
> On a BF4 64p map GPU utilization across both cards will range from 60 - 99%. I assume when GPU utilization reaches a certain point the primary card down clocks which also alters voltage eventually causing instability and crashing. This has been viewed through Afterburner on a second monitor.
> 
> I have been able to force constant GPU utilization of 90% + by maxing FOV and resolution scaling within game however AVG FPS suffers.
> 
> Any possible way to stop down clocking even when low GPU utilization is occurring?


Have you tried "Prefer maximum performance" in the control panel for games under "Power management"? This should prevent the cards from downclocking while in 3d mode.


----------



## Ziglez

All at stock.


----------



## jrcbandit

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jurge92*
> 
> Can someone post their Ungine Valley results at Extreme HD in 1080p? I need some comparison!
> 
> Here is mine at stock:


Here is mine in SLI at +165 core, +500 memory:


----------



## Ziglez

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jrcbandit*
> 
> Here is mine in SLI at +165 core, +500 memory:


I'm also buying a second one, can you do it without sli?, so i can see the scaling. Thanks <3


----------



## Man from Poland

hey some 1 can tell me what is max voltage on MSI 970 gaming becouse i wanna change my evga 970 to some card whit more voltage.


----------



## crucible

Hello OCN. New member here. Just want to ask some questions on my 970.

Fire Strike Score

Zotac 970 1216 Boost +154/ 1753 Mem +250 Powerlimit at 106%.

I'm trying to reach 12k on graphics score but temps are already reaching 83c with a single run of Fire Strike.
Should I try for 1400/2000 or stay put at current clocks? Also I'm new to overclocking NVIDIA and just followed this guide.


----------



## jojoenglish85

Just grabbed a second SC 970 from TigerDirect, got tired of waiting on Newegg to keep them instock long enough for me to purchase another one.


----------



## steveTA1983

I upgraded from a modded bios, massively overclocked 780 to an evga 970 sc, and ive noticed that while it might not bench as well (8740 passmark, 1487 heaven, and a lousy 2676 valley), gaming is butter smooth. I can play watch dogs pretty much maxed out with temporal smaa with no lag, and other games seem to perform better as well. I just dont get why it performs "eh" when benching, but is better than my modded 780 when gaming. Think "upgrading" was a smart move? I guess new drivers and mods can only make this card better, and considering it is not modded other than oc'd using afterburner (+86 core and +325 memory), this is a good indication that it can/will be a powerhouse in the near future.


----------



## steveTA1983

Anyone know how to get the voltage past the +37 restriction?


----------



## MikeGR7

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *nandapanda*
> 
> Can anyone comment on the gigabyte g1 noise levels? Returning my strix as the fans get unbearably loud greater than 55% and not sure whether to go for gigabyte or msi


IMO Is a very quiet card and even quieter and cooler than the 770 Windforce it replaced.


----------



## 904bangingsys

I got somewhere with the 04G-P4-1970-KR & firestrike.

I've been at this since I've had the card.

this is so damn irritating.

Only stable overclock with firestrike I can find is

EVGA PrecisionX 16 v5.2.2.0

Core: 50MHz
Memory: 150MHz
Overvoltage: 12mV
Firestrike score: 7204

Any suggestions? SHould I increase the core by 5MHz at a time?


----------



## MikeGR7

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *JordanTr*
> 
> I hope its not my new gigabyte gtx970 g1, but i get all pc shutdown and after 2-3s reset while i playing shadow of mordor. It happens after playing 5-10m however last night i was able to play whole 2h set my powerlimit to 100%. I suspect its my 2 years old ocz 750w zt psu, so i bought evga g2 850w ( i dont need that much power, but it was only £5 more than 750w model). If that will happen tonight then i will install my new psu it will be left or either my gpu or electric system in the house. It never happens uf i play not gpu intensive games like lineage2 or dota. Can leave my pc on with l2 open for 24h. Btw my gpu boosts to 1380 out of the box, i need to set +128 on core to get it to 1520


OMG i have the same card and psu.
That's scary but i don't experience any problems thus far


----------



## picket23

Not having as much luck overclocking my Gigabyte G1 as I would have hoped. All good on stock volts and boosting to 1550+ mhz but adding voltage doesn't seem to help me get anything more out of it. When it tries to boost over 1570 it tends to crash in Crysis. Can make it through firestrike at ~1577 with voltage applied but no higher without artifacting or crashing. Memory overclocks well to over 8000 but I will leave it stock while testing core further. I'm certainly not complaining, I was just optimistic when I first got the card and it was hitting 1550 with no added volts. Mind you, according to gpu-z all I am getting is +25mV and afterburner shows even less, so I guess that's not going to give a whole heap of extra head room...


----------



## mAnBrEaTh

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *GoldenTiger*
> 
> Have you tried "Prefer maximum performance" in the control panel for games under "Power management"? This should prevent the cards from downclocking while in 3d mode.


Yes I've already tried this no difference downclocking still occurs


----------



## Ziglez

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *crucible*
> 
> Hello OCN. New member here. Just want to ask some questions on my 970.
> 
> Fire Strike Score
> 
> Zotac 970 1216 Boost +154/ 1753 Mem +250 Powerlimit at 106%.
> 
> I'm trying to reach 12k on graphics score but temps are already reaching 83c with a single run of Fire Strike.
> Should I try for 1400/2000 or stay put at current clocks? Also I'm new to overclocking NVIDIA and just followed this guide.


As long as your card it's underclocking itself, then the temps aren't anything to worry about.


----------



## quick1unc

What's the difference between vally 1.0 and 4.0. I notice my 4.0 score is much lower for SLI than others 1.0 scores.


----------



## master0068

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *GoldenTiger*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Yep. This is exactly why I still highlight the GPU score in a red box and usually draw a nice big arrow on the screenshot since people don't generally seem to pay attention to the relevant score portion
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> .
> Hardly surprising... windows 8 was an improvement, and presumably the version of DX inside of Win10 preview, though not DX12, is a small part of the way there towards what DX12 will be providing. DX12 is poised to be a very good jump across the board and will be able to be taken advantage of for perf improvements very easily due to rapid middleware integration already occurring. Also should provide some measure of improvement even for existing DX11 titles.


Windows 8 didn't come with any noticeable performance boost, at least not for gaming.

"Of the 10 games we benchmarked, only one demonstrated a significant difference in moving from Windows 7 to Windows 8, and only on Nvidia's GeForce GTX 660. That game was Borderlands 2, where our average measured frame rate dropped from 86.6 to 81 FPS. But at that speed, the five-frame drop is hardly worth fretting over."

So yes. It is surprising.

As for performance increases from dx12, I'm taking it with a grain of salt because dx10 was supposed to deliver the same thing, and Mantle is essentially doing some of what dx12 will do and it hasn't shown any benefits on high end systems.


----------



## quick1unc

http://www.3dmark.com/fs/2893886


----------



## Jonno1820

May I join?


----------



## Edkiefer

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *quick1unc*
> 
> What's the difference between vally 1.0 and 4.0. I notice my 4.0 score is much lower for SLI than others 1.0 scores.


I think you mean Valley 1.0 verse Heven 4.0 , there to separate BM, you can not compare scores, just made by same company .


----------



## Stay Puft

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Pandora's Box*
> 
> I took back the AMD FX-9590 and Asus Sabertooth motherboard I bought from Microcenter. They had a core i7 4820K for $239 and a Asus P9X79 WS Motherboard for $130 that I picked up, ended up being $10 out of pocket for the exchange.
> 
> Massive difference:
> 
> 4K:
> 
> 
> 
> 1080P:


Did you really just buy X79?







Take it back and get X99 and a 5820K


----------



## JordanTr

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MikeGR7*
> 
> OMG i have the same card and psu.
> That's scary but i don't experience any problems thus far


I hope you will be ok. I had feeling about my psu earlier while using r9 290 which uses more power, there been some crashes with black screen, but not suddent shutdowns like this. I guess gtx970 showed me weak spot in my system







will check it tonight







interesting thing if i leave powerlimit at 100% its ok, it happens only if i put 112%, however it never reached 90% as far as i have seen.


----------



## Invisible

Maybe I'm not understanding the clock numbers, but how in the hell are people getting their memory up around 7500? I brought mine up +400 (out of a max of +1000 in Afterburner) and it goes to 3903 when playing Shadow of Mordor. How are people doubling their memory speed?

Also what is boost clock? Is that an nvidia thing, I dont remember having anything called that on my 7950.


----------



## hamzta09

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Invisible*
> 
> Maybe I'm not understanding the clock numbers, but how in the hell are people getting their memory up around 7500? I brought mine up +400 (out of a max of +1000 in Afterburner) and it goes to 3903 when playing Shadow of Mordor. How are people doubling their memory speed?
> 
> Also what is boost clock? Is that an nvidia thing, I dont remember having anything called that on my 7950.


Because its dualdatarate or wahtever just like RAM.


----------



## Nark96

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Invisible*
> 
> Maybe I'm not understanding the clock numbers, but how in the hell are people getting their memory up around 7500? I brought mine up +400 (out of a max of +1000 in Afterburner) and it goes to 3903 when playing Shadow of Mordor. How are people doubling their memory speed?
> 
> Also what is boost clock? Is that an nvidia thing, I dont remember having anything called that on my 7950.


7500MHz effective memory clock speed. It works just like RAM/memory. For instance 2400MHz ram will be shown as 1200MHz in the OS whereas in the BIOS it states 2400MHz. DDR, 'Double Data Rate'. Hope you understand







it's the simplest explanation I could think of haha









As to boost clock, when a 3D application is launched and it's GPU intensive, the GPU needs to be pushed further for better performance on certain games/applications, the core clock will boost up from the base clock of say 1100MHz to a boost clock of 1300Mhz etc. NVIDIA calls this feature GPU boost 2.0.


----------



## Edkiefer

Right, if not familiar with DDR , what afterburner shows just 2x that and in GPU-Z 4x it will give effective speed .

NV uses boost2 tech , so what you see in GPU-Z for boost, is not your real boost clock in games.

It will be dynamic but will be higher in game than boost value ,around 100mhz depending on card and game .


----------



## Invisible

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Nark96*
> 
> 7500MHz effective memory clock speed. It works just like RAM/memory. For instance 2400MHz ram will be shown as 1200MHz in the OS whereas in the BIOS it states 2400MHz. DDR, 'Double Data Rate'. Hope you understand
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> it's the simplest explanation I could think of haha
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> As to boost clock, when a 3D application is launches and it's GPU intensive, and the GPU needs to be pushed further for better performance the core clock will boost up from the base clock of say 1100MHz to a boost clock of 1300Mhz etc. NVIDIA calls this feature GPU boost 2.0.


Thanks a lot, I didnt even realize it worked the same way as RAM.

How does boost clock coincide with overclocking? Cause I have my core at +120 right now. So if it the stock speed was 1100, its now 1220. Would that mean the boost would be 1420?


----------



## Yungbenny911

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Stay Puft*
> 
> Did you really just buy X79?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Take it back and get X99 and a 5820K


Anyone going X79 at this point should either buy used stuff from people moving to X99, or new X99 components. I saved 350$ by getting used RAM from OCN, Used Mobo from Ebay, and a new CPU from Microcenter. Ebay gives money back guaranteed even if the seller says he/she doesn't accept returns, so that felt like the safest place to buy a used mobo: you can always send it back lol









MOBO Asrock X79 extreme 6 = 97$
Corsair Dominator 2400Mhz Cas 9 = 300$
4930k = 479$ (518$ AT)

My money....


----------



## Nark96

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Invisible*
> 
> Thanks a lot, I didnt even realize it worked the same way as RAM.
> 
> How does boost clock coincide with overclocking? Cause I have my core at +120 right now. So if it the stock speed was 1100, its now 1220. Would that mean the boost would be 1420?


No worries at all!







and if you download a program called GPU-Z it will give you an idea of what I mean about base clock and boost clock when overclocking etc.

See here for an example:



As you can see, 'default clock' of '1006MHz' indicates the base clock of the GPU. The 'boost' tab shows the boost clock of '1072MHz'. When you overclock, the base clock isn't affected, your boost clock is, this is how GPU Boost 2.0 works


----------



## Stay Puft

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Yungbenny911*
> 
> Anyone going X79 at this point should either buy used stuff from people moving to X99, or new X99 components. I saved 350$ by getting used RAM from OCN, Used Mobo from Ebay, and a new CPU from Microcenter. Ebay gives money back guaranteed even if the seller says he/she doesn't accept returns, so that felt like the safest place to buy a used mobo: you can always send it back lol
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> MOBO Asrock X79 extreme 6 = 97$
> Corsair Dominator 2400Mhz Cas 9 = 300$
> 4930k = 479$ (518$ AT)
> 
> My money....


I should slap you for buying corsair memory


----------



## OkanG

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Stay Puft*
> 
> I should slap you for buying corsair memory


Reason or Kingston fanboy?







I'm curious, I have Corsair RAM in my current rig, and just ordered Kingstons for my new one


----------



## Agent_kenshin

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Yungbenny911*
> 
> Anyone going X79 at this point should either buy used stuff from people moving to X99, or new X99 components. I saved 350$ by getting used RAM from OCN, Used Mobo from Ebay, and a new CPU from Microcenter. Ebay gives money back guaranteed even if the seller says he/she doesn't accept returns, so that felt like the safest place to buy a used mobo: you can always send it back lol
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> MOBO Asrock X79 extreme 6 = 97$
> Corsair Dominator 2400Mhz Cas 9 = 300$
> 4930k = 479$ (518$ AT)
> 
> My money....


I agree







, I have saved a lot of money so far for my X79 setup that I am working on. A friend wanted to get rid of a X79 deluxe that was never used for around $220 and got some 2400 CL10 G.skill trident X memory for $120 used 16gb kit now just waiting on a good deal on a CPU. X79 is still a very good platform. Going with 2 or even 3 way SLI with these 970's are very tempting for [email protected]


----------



## Stay Puft

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *OkanG*
> 
> Reason or Kingston fanboy?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I'm curious, I have Corsair RAM in my current rig, and just ordered Kingstons for my new one


G. Skill fanboy actually


----------



## Jorginto

Any custom bios activity guys? Did skyn3t cook anything new?


----------



## Yungbenny911

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Stay Puft*
> 
> I should slap you for buying corsair memory


bu bu but... They were pretty







.... (Honestly that's why i got them







)


----------



## MikeGR7

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *JordanTr*
> 
> I hope you will be ok. I had feeling about my psu earlier while using r9 290 which uses more power, there been some crashes with black screen, but not suddent shutdowns like this. I guess gtx970 showed me weak spot in my system
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> will check it tonight
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> interesting thing if i leave powerlimit at 100% its ok, it happens only if i put 112%, however it never reached 90% as far as i have seen.


Actually the scary part comes with the fact that i have my second G1 in the post waiting for SLI!
In all honesty i think i will be fine, yours was probably lemon from the start.

We'll know soon enough...


----------



## Stay Puft

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Yungbenny911*
> 
> bu bu but... They were pretty
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> .... (Honestly that's why i got them
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> )


Thats why everyone buys them


----------



## Arizonian

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jonno1820*
> 
> May I join?


OP has a link to a submission form you fill out and enroll yourself. Congrats.









Quote:


> Originally Posted by *staryoshi*
> 
> I'm official now (Asus STRIX GTX 970):
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


I forgot to say Congrats man









In all my own excitement I got caught up.








Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MikeGR7*
> 
> OMG i have the same card and psu.
> That's scary but i don't experience any problems thus far


I have G1's and not experiencing any issues. Don't worry.









Quote:


> Originally Posted by *JordanTr*
> 
> I hope you will be ok. I had feeling about my psu earlier while using r9 290 which uses more power, there been some crashes with black screen, but not suddent shutdowns like this. I guess gtx970 showed me weak spot in my system
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> will check it tonight
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> interesting thing if i leave powerlimit at 100% its ok, it happens only if i put 112%, however it never reached 90% as far as i have seen.


I run mine at 112% Power Limit and my TDP never goes beyond 89% thus far too.

Have you recently re-overclocked your CPU with this card?

I went from 4.2 GHz back to 4.5 GHz and forgot to add a bit more voltage to the CPU. Would crash as soon as I started benching. A few of those, went back into BIOS to add the extra juice and no more problems. Might be something minor like that your over looking.









It could be the card, which can happen to anyone. If you can run two 290's with your PSU, you should be able to run two 970's without it breaking a sweat. I doubt it's your PSU.

My last EVGA 780TI had to be RMA'd after two months of owning it. It just happens. Started crashing with slight over clock and then started crashing at stock. Replaced it and all was well.

Good luck figuring yours out.


----------



## JordanTr

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MikeGR7*
> 
> Actually the scary part comes with the fact that i have my second G1 in the post waiting for SLI!
> In all honesty i think i will be fine, yours was probably lemon from the start.
> 
> We'll know soon enough...


im on my way home will put that psu after my dinner and try that thing again


----------



## MikeGR7

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *JordanTr*
> 
> im on my way home will put that psu after my dinner and try that thing again


Waitng patiently...


----------



## kckyle

hey anyone here have a pny 970? can anyone give any owner's opinion on it?


----------



## MikeGR7

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Arizonian*
> 
> OP has a link to a submission form you fill out and enroll yourself. Congrats.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I forgot to say Congrats man
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> In all my own excitement I got caught up.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I have G1's and not experiencing any issues. Don't worry.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I run mine at 112% Power Limit and my TDP never goes beyond 89% thus far too.
> 
> Have you recently re-overclocked your CPU with this card?
> 
> I went from 4.2 GHz back to 4.5 GHz and forgot to add a bit more voltage to the CPU. Would crash as soon as I started benching. A few of those, went back into BIOS to add the extra juice and no more problems. Might be something minor like that your over looking.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It could be the card, which can happen to anyone. If you can run two 290's with your PSU, you should be able to run two 970's without it breaking a sweat. I doubt it's your PSU.
> 
> My last EVGA 780TI had to be RMA'd after two months of owning it. It just happens. Started crashing with slight over clock and then started crashing at stock. Replaced it and all was well.
> 
> Good luck figuring yours out.


Thank you! BTW when you passed the 1550 point did you see artifacts or crashed?
Also what are your Asics? Mine is 71.2.
Thanks!


----------



## rpjkw11

Slightly off-topic, but I notice so much more activity in this thread compared to the GTX 980 thread. My take is the 970 is not only a very good value, but is an excellent GPU. I bought an Asus GTX 980 STRIX. While I'm not sorry in the least, I'm realizing there is very little difference in the two cards at least for my uses. I'm glad to see nVidia knocked one outta the park, so to speak.


----------



## Arizonian

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MikeGR7*
> 
> Thank you! BTW when you passed the 1550 point did you see artifacts or crashed?
> Also what are your Asics? Mine is 71.2.
> Thanks!


When I saw artifacts it was because my memory at 7800 MHz effectively was too high. I did not crash. I was able to exit out safely. Lowered my memory to 7500 MHz and all was good. I don't see much gain gaming if I go any higher on memory so I focused on the Core. I'm not done trying to push this a little bit further on the Core just to actually see where the ceiling is.

GPU 1 1.2430v ASIC 71.8%
GPU 2 1.2560v ASIC 69.8%

*Scores*


----------



## mcknigk

Would someone be willing to comment on the noise, temperatures and overclockability of the EVGA GTX 970 blower design cards?


----------



## MikeGR7

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Arizonian*
> 
> When I saw artifacts it was because my memory at 7800 MHz effectively was too high. I did not crash. I was able to exit out safely. Lowered my memory to 7500 MHz and all was good. I don't see much gain gaming if I go any higher on memory so I focused on the Core. I'm not done trying to push this a little bit further on the Core just to actually see where the ceiling is.
> 
> GPU 1 1.2430v ASIC 71.8%
> GPU 2 1.2560v ASIC 69.8%
> 
> *Scores*


Thanks for that info. I also encountered artifacts but not crashing. Did not pinpoint it to the memory though and that will have me lower it at stock
and play even more with core. I was supossed to start like this anyway but was lazy.









Asic seems like an 70 percent average on the G1s so that's actually pretty good compared to other brands.


----------



## MikeGR7

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mcknigk*
> 
> Would someone be willing to comment on the noise, temperatures and overclockability of the EVGA GTX 970 blower design cards?


My comment may be speculation but the design is almost identical to the cooler my old Palit GTX 670 had. It was loud actually but keep in mind the
potential benefits if youre targeting SLI. The MSI would be a better bet i guess even then.


----------



## steveTA1983

Anyone else here upgrade from a 780? And if so, what are your impressions so far


----------



## Rhadamanthis

difference for gigabyte 970 gamingversion 1.0 vs 1.1???


----------



## MikeGR7

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Rhadamanthis*
> 
> difference for gigabyte 970 gamingversion 1.0 vs 1.1???


I'll double that.


----------



## fleetfeather

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Rhadamanthis*
> 
> difference for gigabyte 970 gamingversion 1.0 vs 1.1???


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MikeGR7*
> 
> I'll double that.


You'll need to contact gigabyte directly and ask. I suspect it is a mere bios tweak.

It won't be anything hardware-wise, because the r1.0 has only been out for a few weeks. There wouldn't be enough time for GB to change anything major in such a short time frame.


----------



## Aznlotus161

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Rhadamanthis*
> 
> difference for gigabyte 970 gamingversion 1.0 vs 1.1???


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MikeGR7*
> 
> I'll double that.


If you're referring to the difference between the G1 and Windforce OC variant:

Windforce OC ("tamer" version of the G1): Clock speeds are set at a 1114 MHz core with 1253 boost and 7.00 GHz memory whereas the G1 gaming has 1178 MHz core and 1253 MHz boost.

Probably no backplate as well so it should really be a bang for your buck card.


----------



## fleetfeather

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Aznlotus161*
> 
> If you're referring to the difference between the G1 and Windforce OC variant:
> 
> Windforce OC ("tamer" version of the G1): Clock speeds are set at a 1114 MHz core with 1253 boost and 7.00 GHz memory whereas the G1 gaming has 1178 MHz core and 1253 MHz boost.
> 
> Probably no backplate as well so it should really be a bang for your buck card.


they're not. they're asking for the difference between the Gigabyte Gaming G1 Rev 1.0 and the Gigabyte Gaming G1 Rev 1.1


----------



## Aznlotus161

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *fleetfeather*
> 
> they're not. they're asking for the difference between the Gigabyte Gaming G1 Rev 1.0 and the Gigabyte Gaming G1 Rev 1.1


I'm glad I can read


----------



## jlhawn

so the specs on new egg for the Gigabyte G1 show it at just over 15inches, Gigabytes web-site show the specs at just over 12inches. is new egg measuring the fan shroud/cover? and Gigabyte is measuring only the board? either way it will fit in my case as my top hdd rack has been removed as I don't need it.
I can't wait till Tuesday for my G1


----------



## fleetfeather

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jlhawn*
> 
> so the specs on new egg for the Gigabyte G1 show it at just over 15inches, Gigabytes web-site show the specs at just over 12inches. is new egg measuring the fan shroud/cover? and Gigabyte is measuring only the board? either way it will fit in my case as my top hdd rack has been removed as I don't need it.
> I can't wait till Tuesday for my G1


Newegg's 15in measurement is the box size. Gigabyte's 12in measurement is the total card length (including shroud)

Hope that helps


----------



## MikeGR7

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *fleetfeather*
> 
> You'll need to contact gigabyte directly and ask. I suspect it is a mere bios tweak.
> 
> It won't be anything hardware-wise, because the r1.0 has only been out for a few weeks. There wouldn't be enough time for GB to change anything major in such a short time frame.


Having a long experience with their products i don't think they would name it revision just for a bios update. Even so where is that newer bios?
Last revision for example was my windforce gtx 770 and that had major differences in the VRM area.
Glad to hear more ideas about the matter though!


----------



## fleetfeather

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MikeGR7*
> 
> Having a long experience with their products i don't think they would name it revision just for a bios update. Even so where is that newer bios?
> Last revision for example was my windforce gtx 770 and that had major differences in the VRM area.
> Glad to hear more ideas about the matter though!


To add to the brainstorming, I believe when GB changed the PCB of their GTX 780, they gave the SKU a completely different name (Gigabyte GTX 780 Windforce vs Gigabyte GTX 780 Windforce Ghz Edition), which suggests to me that they wouldn't change core components with a revision number such as 1.1

However, I could indeed be totally wrong.

There was some discussion about this topic in the Strix vs Gaming vs Gaming G1 Comparison thread, but no one was able to confirm what the change is.

Keep in mind that if it is just a bios revision (which is something that EVGA released for their own cards yesterday), you'll be able to flash the new bios across to a rev 1.0 card anyway


----------



## MikeGR7

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *fleetfeather*
> 
> To add to the brainstorming, I believe when GB changed the PCB of their GTX 780, they gave the SKU a completely different name (Gigabyte GTX 780 Windforce vs Gigabyte GTX 780 Windforce Ghz Edition), which suggests to me that they wouldn't change core components with a revision number such as 1.1
> 
> However, I could indeed be totally wrong.
> 
> There was some discussion about this topic in the Strix vs Gaming vs Gaming G1 Comparison thread, but no one was able to confirm what the change is.
> 
> Keep in mind that if it is just a bios revision (which is something that EVGA released for their own cards yesterday), you'll be able to flash the new bios across to a rev 1.0 card anyway


No the Ghz edition had a total new revision of the Kepler core straight from nvidia. It was a limited production silicon that made to very few special incarnations of the card.
That clearly warranted a new name! I can post source if you're interested.


----------



## MikeGR7

My eyes playing games or one reply just dissapeared???


----------



## Arizonian

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MikeGR7*
> 
> My eyes playing games or one reply just dissapeared???


Yeah, my own.







:

When I realized the GPU in question I was replying to was completely the wrong one. I deleted it to keep from going off topic but even that failed.


----------



## jlhawn

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *fleetfeather*
> 
> Newegg's 15in measurement is the box size. Gigabyte's 12in measurement is the total card length (including shroud)
> 
> Hope that helps


great. thank you.

edit: checked again on new egg specs and they say card size not box size, they should change that to specify box size as they have the height at 9.3inches, which there is no way a graphics card is 9.3inches tall. come on new egg ! really?


----------



## the3Xiled

I've created a ticket today asking Gigabyte US about the difference between rev. 1.0 and 1.1 (I currently have 1.0). My guess is that it's a modified BIOS allowing you to set the fan speed lower than 34/49% and perhaps a less aggresive fan curve.
I asked them exactly that and also asked that if it really is just a BIOS change, then when you'll be able to download modified BIOS if you have rev 1.0. I'll post their answer here if I get any.


----------



## Rhadamanthis

my bios is 84.04.1F.00.62 and i see that is latest

i asked the difference between the Gigabyte Gaming G1 Rev 1.0 and the Gigabyte Gaming G1 Rev 1.1

i write to gigabyte to investigate....


----------



## fleetfeather

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MikeGR7*
> 
> No the Ghz edition had a total new revision of the Kepler core straight from nvidia. It was a limited production silicon that made to very few special incarnations of the card.
> That clearly warranted a new name! I can post source if you're interested.


Whoops! You're right









I think the GTX 780 Windforce Rev 1.0 has a different PCB to the GTX 780 Windforce Rev 2.0, correct? IIRC, the Rev 1.0 card had a reference PCB, whereas the Rev 2.0 had a custom PCB?


----------



## the3Xiled

Rhadamanthis: Btw do you have rev 1.0 or 1.1? And can you set the fan speed lower than 34%? Thanks.


----------



## semitope

What revision are msi cards on?
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *the3Xiled*
> 
> I've created a ticket today asking Gigabyte US about the difference between rev. 1.0 and 1.1 (I currently have 1.0). My guess is that it's a modified BIOS allowing you to set the fan speed lower than 34/49% and perhaps a less aggresive fan curve.
> I asked them exactly that and also asked that if it really is just a BIOS change, then when you'll be able to download modified BIOS if you have rev 1.0. I'll post their answer here if I get any.


Previously someone said they had asked and gigabyte us said they've only received 1.0 in the US.


----------



## Arizonian

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *the3Xiled*
> 
> Rhadamanthis: Btw do you have rev 1.0 or 1.1? And can you set the fan speed lower than 34%? Thanks.


I have 1.0 and 34% is the lowest fan speed.


----------



## Rhadamanthis

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *the3Xiled*
> 
> Rhadamanthis: Btw do you have rev 1.0 or 1.1? And can you set the fan speed lower than 34%? Thanks.


i have 1.0 revision with asic 73.7%

34% is the lowest fan speed.


----------



## cyph3rz

Anybody playing Shadow of Mordor with their 970? If so what's your average FPS and graphics settings? I'll be playing it later today.


----------



## the3Xiled

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Arizonian*
> 
> I have 1.0 and 34% is the lowest fan speed.


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Rhadamanthis*
> 
> i have 1.0 revision with asic 73.7%
> 
> 34% is the lowest fan speed.


Y, looks like we're all on the same boat. No one with the new revision. Thanks for the answers guys


----------



## hamzta09

Anyone getting Freezing when turning around in Shadow of Mordor at Ultra with the Texture Pack?

My game is at a SOLID 120fps with the FEAR 3 SLI profile.
VRAM usage is 3.4GB.

Whenever I turn ~90* the game freezes/stutters like crazy.


----------



## Man from Poland

http://eu.evga.com/articles/00876/EVGAs-Got-Your-Back/
Free backplate for evga owners. Nice they post this today


----------



## semitope

Any hope for backplate being sold for the msi, 3rd party? Possible to mod one on?


----------



## rv8000

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *semitope*
> 
> Any hope for backplate being sold for the msi, 3rd party? Possible to mod one on?


From MSI directly, I'd say no. It's possible there will be some third party ones (Coldzero; and EU company makes backplates), however they're most likely going to be plexi/plastic backplates.

If EK releases one, or any other waterblock company to go with their blocks you should be able to get the plate to fit with different length/sized screws and standoffs.


----------



## TopicClocker

Has anyone noticed EVGA's 5 year warranty in the EU?

http://eu.evga.com/articles/00877/EVGA-GeForce-GTX-980-970-FREE-5-Years-Warranty/

That's really impressive.


----------



## MikeGR7

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Arizonian*
> 
> Yeah, my own.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> :
> 
> When I realized the GPU in question I was replying to was completely the wrong one. I deleted it to keep from going off topic but even that failed.


No problem it happens to all of us. And indeed the thread is moving fast!

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Rhadamanthis*
> 
> my bios is 84.04.1F.00.62 and i see that is latest
> 
> i asked the difference between the Gigabyte Gaming G1 Rev 1.0 and the Gigabyte Gaming G1 Rev 1.1
> 
> i write to gigabyte to investigate....


Exactly my bios version too.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *fleetfeather*
> 
> Whoops! You're right
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I think the GTX 780 Windforce Rev 1.0 has a different PCB to the GTX 780 Windforce Rev 2.0, correct? IIRC, the Rev 1.0 card had a reference PCB, whereas the Rev 2.0 had a custom PCB?


Don't remember but it surely run above 1Ghz with greater headroom also. BTW most if not all Giga designs are "custom" because of the use of high quality "Ultra Durable" parts.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Rhadamanthis*
> 
> i have 1.0 revision with asic 73.7%
> 
> 34% is the lowest fan speed.


Nice Asic there mate:thumb:


----------



## maestrobg

here is the pictures of my beast


----------



## JordanTr

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Arizonian*
> 
> OP has a link to a submission form you fill out and enroll yourself. Congrats.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I forgot to say Congrats man
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> In all my own excitement I got caught up.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I have G1's and not experiencing any issues. Don't worry.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I run mine at 112% Power Limit and my TDP never goes beyond 89% thus far too.
> 
> Have you recently re-overclocked your CPU with this card?
> 
> I went from 4.2 GHz back to 4.5 GHz and forgot to add a bit more voltage to the CPU. Would crash as soon as I started benching. A few of those, went back into BIOS to add the extra juice and no more problems. Might be something minor like that your over looking.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It could be the card, which can happen to anyone. If you can run two 290's with your PSU, you should be able to run two 970's without it breaking a sweat. I doubt it's your PSU.
> 
> My last EVGA 780TI had to be RMA'd after two months of owning it. It just happens. Started crashing with slight over clock and then started crashing at stock. Replaced it and all was well.
> 
> Good luck figuring yours out.


changed the psu so good so so far btw i could complete any benches before just playing that game give me this sudden shutdown, looks like elctricity gone in all house







i didnt have much time to test will check it tomorrow. Im starting to think that its my electric installation, cause fist then i put my pc back together swithed psu switch on on heard some kind of shortage in electrical socket. Would UPS help me in that situation?


----------



## MikeGR7

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *JordanTr*
> 
> changed the psu so good so so far btw i could complete any benches before just playing that game give me this sudden shutdown, looks like elctricity gone in all house
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> i didnt have much time to test will check it tomorrow. Im starting to think that its my electric installation, cause fist then i put my pc back together swithed psu switch on on heard some kind of shortage in electrical socket. Would UPS help me in that situation?


Definately it will help you, but that doesn't mean you shouldn't bring an electrician ASAP.
First step i would check the contacts on the wall for any signs of burn and-or smell of burned plastic.


----------



## mse09

First post here (on this thread), anyway. I'm not seeing much talk about either of the newer Zotac's that have been released. The Amp! Omega/Extreme are both out, has anyone here got one? If so, impressions? Also, in general how long do we think we're looking at before custom bios options come around? Just curious.


----------



## dartuil

To strix owner what are your temperatures?


----------



## Tartar

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *cyph3rz*
> 
> Anybody playing Shadow of Mordor with their 970? If so what's your average FPS and graphics settings? I'll be playing it later today.


I am playing with my sig rig and a brand new G1 that just shipped in yesterday at 60+ fps on max settings with ultra textures.


----------



## doza

just tried last light benchmark to compare fps with physx on and off and with max settings in benchmark options 1500mhz core and 7800mhz memory

physx off 53fps
physx on 49fps
shouldn't physx impact more than this 4 fps?


----------



## JordanTr

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MikeGR7*
> 
> Definately it will help you, but that doesn't mean you shouldn't bring an electrician ASAP.
> First step i would check the contacts on the wall for any signs of burn and-or smell of burned plastic.


Im renting this house so not gonna hire electrician, i will tell the owner that i suspect something is wrong with electricity, haven't heard anything from him more than month, maybe he is dead haha


----------



## Ziglez

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Rhadamanthis*
> 
> i have 1.0 revision with asic 73.7%
> 
> 34% is the lowest fan speed.


Nice asic, i also got a decent card too, Have you tried overclocking yet?.


----------



## dartuil

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *doza*
> 
> just tried last light benchmark to compare fps with physx on and off and with max settings in benchmark options 1500mhz core and 7800mhz memory
> 
> physx off 53fps
> physx on 49fps
> shouldn't physx impact more than this 4 fps?


Can you share your temperatures ?
On vrm and core? please.


----------



## k3nnis

Silly question I have the strix 970 is there a way to check temps in game? I'm using GPU tweak from asus


----------



## iluvkfc

Is there any way to increase power target above 110%?


----------



## Ziglez

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *k3nnis*
> 
> Silly question I have the strix 970 is there a way to check temps in game? I'm using GPU tweak from asus


You could use msi afterburner on-screen display.


----------



## Rhadamanthis

is good????


----------



## Rhadamanthis

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ziglez*
> 
> Nice asic, i also got a decent card too, Have you tried overclocking yet?.


seee -1 post


----------



## dartuil

I using aida64.


----------



## crucible

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ziglez*
> 
> As long as your card it's underclocking itself, then the temps aren't anything to worry about.


Card underclocks properly, sometimes as low as 1250 when running fire strike. Hope I can reach 1400/2000 with stock voltage.


----------



## godgxjs

Got my MSI GTX 970 GAMING 4G yesterday. My ASIC score is 82.9%. I'm using +200 on core and +500 on memory, with 110% power and +87mV. (using precision X 16)

My graphics score for standard Fire Strike benchmark is 13735. The core ran at a stable 1592MHz with that overclock.

So far I'm liking this card a lot. It runs really quiet and performs very well. I will keep testing with more benchmarks.


----------



## k3nnis

Thanks.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ziglez*
> 
> You could use msi afterburner on-screen display.


----------



## quick1unc

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *godgxjs*
> 
> Got my MSI GTX 970 GAMING 4G yesterday. My ASIC score is 82.9%. I'm using +200 on core and +500 on memory, with 110% power and +87mV. (using precision X 16)
> 
> My graphics score for standard Fire Strike benchmark is 13735. The core ran at a stable 1592MHz with that overclock.
> 
> So far I'm liking this card a lot. It runs really quiet and performs very well. I will keep testing with more benchmarks.


I've found more issues than good even using any extra voltage on the MSI card. I was able to achieve the same stable OC with 0 on the voltage as I was with +87 and with less heat, I guess every card is different. Mine went 1552 boost clock and 7900 memory with no extra voltage and I know some others had the same or slightly better results as well.


----------



## Ziglez

Slight overclock on the card.


----------



## Edkiefer

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *quick1unc*
> 
> I've found more issues than good even using any extra voltage on the MSI card. I was able to achieve the same stable OC with 0 on the voltage as I was with +87 and with less heat, I guess every card is different. Mine went 1552 boost clock and 7900 memory with no extra voltage and I know some others had the same or slightly better results as well.


Your better off not using voltage as long as it clocks ok .
there very little TDP headroom so adding voltage will just trigger TDP throttling .


----------



## munq

Anyone running SLI with these bad boys? I have one Asus Strix GTX 970 on the way, but I was wondering if I could run two in SLI. I've been reading around on power usage, but some say this and some say that, so I figured why not ask for a few more opinions and possible experiences. CPU is i7-4790k on Asus Maximus VII Ranger. Power supply is Seasonic P-660W (xp2) Platinum. Will it suffice, or do I need to go up a tier?


----------



## Germanian

anyone on a INTEL Z87 chipset can you please go into control panel > hardware and sound > device manager and then in the top click on VIEW > Show hidden devices

and go to System Devices > PCI bus and show what driver you have installed.
For some reason on windows 7 my GPU is not using correct driver I think.
I am not geting good points in 3Dmark, but under Windows 10 it does a lot better.

I think I got the wrong PCI bus driver installed can someone please reply.


----------



## SAN-NAS

MSI non gaming is giving 1504/7700 without extra volts but kinda fluctuates in benchmarks. 71c after 30mins of bf4 stock fan profile 1400/7200. No coil whine. Still testing but pretty happy. FireStrike Score is only 900 less than my 290x score I could get.


----------



## Arzack

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *nandapanda*
> 
> ...




btw gigabyte owner here, stable at 1.6, I removed fans and led and I found out that 3 92mm pwm fans fit perfectly. Now I have more watt and the card doesn't downclock (10 MHz) or downvolt (from 1.225 to 1.2) anymore when reaching 62° (something I noted before removing the fans).


----------



## Razzaa

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Arzack*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *nandapanda*
> 
> ...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> btw gigabyte owner here, stable at 1.6, I removed fans and led and I found out that 3 92mm pwm fans fit perfectly. Now I have more watt and the card doesn't downclock (10 MHz) or downvolt (from 1.225 to 1.2) anymore when reaching 62° (something I noted before removing the fans).
Click to expand...

Interesting indeed. What fans did you replace them with and how do they connect to the pcb?


----------



## Arzack

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Razzaa*
> 
> Interesting indeed. What fans did you replace them with and how do they connect to the pcb?


They are arctic pwm F9 fans, connected to the mobo and regulated with speedfan. I was able to achieve a little bit higher overclock after replacing them.


----------



## Arizonian

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SAN-NAS*
> 
> MSI non gaming is giving 1504/7700 without extra volts but kinda fluctuates in benchmarks. 71c after 30mins of bf4 stock fan profile 1400/7200. No coil whine. Still testing but pretty happy. FireStrike Score is only 900 less than my 290x score I could get.


Nice and congrats









I've been messing around finding top clocks gaming. I'm pretty happy sitting at 1554 MHz Core 1900 MHz Memory. Past Crysis 3 & 2 - Far Cry 3 and BF 4 tests, no crashes or artifacts. Looks stable.









Still trying to fine tune just how much voltage I need to keep the nice clocks. Starting to lower it as much as I can from here. Temps have maxed 87C top / 74C bottom when I'm full load for awhile in demanding games. I'm at +60mV and think if I can back off a bit, that can lower my over all temp too.


----------



## renji1337

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Arizonian*
> 
> Nice and congrats
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I've been messing around finding top clocks gaming. I'm pretty happy sitting at 1554 MHz Core 1900 MHz Memory. Past Crysis 3 & 2 - Far Cry 3 and BF 4 tests, no crashes or artifacts. Looks stable.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Still trying to fine tune just how much voltage I need to keep the nice clocks. Starting to lower it as much as I can from here. Temps have maxed 87C top / 74C bottom when I'm full load for awhile in demanding games. I'm at +60mV and think if I can back off a bit, that can lower my over all temp too.


I don't know how some peoples cards are getting that hot. Mine max at 65c and 50c bottom in games like bf4, crysis 3 with v sync off at 1600 and +87mv


----------



## TopicClocker

Oh I totally saw the typo of Far Cry 3


----------



## scotthulbs

Finally got my second 970 up and running. EVGA 970 SC blower style cards with ASIC's 63.6 and 68.4. Stable @ 1503 / 7712. Overall I am very pleased.

Busted 26k GPU score in Firestrike


----------



## Arizonian

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TopicClocker*
> 
> Oh I totally saw the typo of Far Cry 3


----------



## blah238

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mcknigk*
> 
> Would someone be willing to comment on the noise, temperatures and overclockability of the EVGA GTX 970 blower design cards?


I have two of the EVGA base GTX 970s in SLI, sandwiched next to each other in a mATX case. Mine overclock decently (+220 core, +250 mem), but the first card's temp does get pretty high, 85-88C, whlie the second only gets up to around 65C (although the second card is undervolted in SLI for some reason). I think they start to throttle around 84C. The fans are pretty loud above 60% or so. Not quite hairdryer loud but somewhere between that and a typical CPU fan.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *scotthulbs*
> 
> Finally got my second 970 up and running. EVGA 970 SC blower style cards with ASIC's 63.6 and 68.4. Stable @ 1503 / 7712. Overall I am very pleased.
> 
> Busted 26k GPU score in Firestrike


Are you watercooling those cards or something, 49C max?! I am finding at least with an mATX case that the EVGA blower style cards heat up pretty good when they are side by side, but I am going to try an ATX board and case shortly.


----------



## scotthulbs

Yeah but the cheap way, with this

http://asetek.com/desktop/gpu-combo-coolers/740gn.aspx


----------



## sonic2911

Where do you buy 970s guys? OOS everywhere -,-


----------



## master0068

Hey owners of all types of GTX 970s, can you share your model and if it has a FULL size hdmi 2.0 port.

I'm seeing conflicting details on some of them (like the MSI), and I want to EXCLUDE any cards with mini HDMI from my potential candidates.


----------



## cyph3rz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *sonic2911*
> 
> Where do you buy 970s guys? OOS everywhere -,-


Well if you don't mind paying $460 average you can get an MSI, Gigabyte, or Asus GTX 970 on eBay. Tigerdirect has PNY and Zotac GTX 970 for $329.


----------



## sonic2911

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *cyph3rz*
> 
> Well if you don't mind paying $460 average you can get an MSI, Gigabyte, or Asus GTX 970 on eBay. Tigerdirect has PNY and Zotac GTX 970 for $329.


thanks bro
I don't like PNY, ZOTAC and also tigerdirect







) I have a mini-ITX build so the gigabyte g1 is not my cup of tea. Still waiting for MSI>ASUS>EVGA


----------



## ccRicers

Damn, my Zotac card on eBay is now going for $50 more than I paid for lol. Not really surprised if the 970's greatly outsold the 980's by volume. If only more dedicated water blocks came out fast enough for it...


----------



## Omaks

Can someone tell me the dimensions in mm of VRM chips on the back of *MSI GTX 970 GAMING 4G*?


----------



## SAN-NAS

I'm not finding any advantage of 87mv so far.


----------



## hrockh

has anyone got any update on when Amazon will get stock of the Asus/MSI/Gigabyte 970?
I'm limited to Amazon. com as it's the only American webstore that will ship where I live (Abu Dhabi)
thanks!


----------



## Man from Poland

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *munq*
> 
> Anyone running SLI with these bad boys? I have one Asus Strix GTX 970 on the way, but I was wondering if I could run two in SLI. I've been reading around on power usage, but some say this and some say that, so I figured why not ask for a few more opinions and possible experiences. CPU is i7-4790k on Asus Maximus VII Ranger. Power supply is Seasonic P-660W (xp2) Platinum. Will it suffice, or do I need to go up a tier?


Take a look they tell all about your problem







http://www.guru3d.com/articles_pages/geforce_gtx_970_sli_review,4.html


----------



## xsadrulesx

My MSI GTX 970 has a coil whine. It's not the worst i've heard but it still bothers me. I had just returned my EVGA 970 for not being able to overvolt and loud fans and now i get this lol. I have no luck with these cards man. I really don't want to go through the rma process again. I have a few days to make up my mind though.


----------



## Genome852

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *xsadrulesx*
> 
> My MSI GTX 970 has a coil whine. It's not the worst i've heard but it still bothers me. I had just returned my EVGA 970 for not being able to overvolt and loud fans and now i get this lol. I have no luck with these cards man. I really don't want to go through the rma process again. I have a few days to make up my mind though


Really common. Coil whine can decrease over time if you decide to keep it. My last msi had whining for a couple months then disappeared unless I was getting 4 digit framerates in some game menus.


----------



## MikeGR7

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *master0068*
> 
> Hey owners of all types of GTX 970s, can you share your model and if it has a FULL size hdmi 2.0 port.
> 
> I'm seeing conflicting details on some of them (like the MSI), and I want to EXCLUDE any cards with mini HDMI from my potential candidates.


My Gigabyte G1 is Full of course.


----------



## MikeGR7

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Germanian*
> 
> anyone on a INTEL Z87 chipset can you please go into control panel > hardware and sound > device manager and then in the top click on VIEW > Show hidden devices
> 
> and go to System Devices > PCI bus and show what driver you have installed.
> For some reason on windows 7 my GPU is not using correct driver I think.
> I am not geting good points in 3Dmark, but under Windows 10 it does a lot better.
> 
> I think I got the wrong PCI bus driver installed can someone please reply.


----------



## the3Xiled

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Genome852*
> 
> Really common. Coil whine can decrease over time if you decide to keep it. My last msi had whining for a couple months then disappeared unless I was getting 4 digit framerates in some game menus.


Sure it can decrease or disappear but there is no guarantee it's actually gonna happen. If the coil whine was really annoying and I had a choice to return the card I'd do it in a heartbeat.


----------



## the3Xiled

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *xsadrulesx*
> 
> My MSI GTX 970 has a coil whine. It's not the worst i've heard but it still bothers me. I had just returned my EVGA 970 for not being able to overvolt and loud fans and now i get this lol. I have no luck with these cards man. I really don't want to go through the rma process again. I have a few days to make up my mind though.


Generally it's not that uncommon to come across MSI GPU or even motherboards that have bad coil whine issues based on the responses from people on various forums. I'd say that MSI is like the most common brand to have those issues. It's usually a coin flip while purchasing a GPU whether it's gonna be plagued with coil whine or not. Some brands (Asus) don't seem to have coil whine issues that often...


----------



## Rhadamanthis

another test , no overvolting


----------



## munq

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Man from Poland*
> 
> Take a look they tell all about your problem
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> http://www.guru3d.com/articles_pages/geforce_gtx_970_sli_review,4.html


Yeah, I've read that one. Doesn't fully answer my question though. What the consumption shows on most reviews looks like 660W would be able to drive SLI without a hitch at maybe 80% max PSU consumption, but yet I see most recommend AT LEAST 750w+. So I'm still torn









E: Here you can see power consumption for entire system with overclocked Haswell-E and GTX 980 SLI: http://us.hardware.info/reviews/5623/11/nvidia-geforce-gtx-980-sli--3-way-sli--4-way-sli-review-test-results-power-consumption
With that in mind a 660W should be able to drive dual SLI easily, any opinions?


----------



## doza

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dartuil*
> 
> Can you share your temperatures ?
> On vrm and core? please.


dont know vrm temps as they are not yet supportet by gpuz or other programs, maybe they whill never be

as for core temp on auto fan speed in valley benchmark 10 minutes i get 69c(fan 40%) if i put custom 50% fan speed temp goes to 60c but fan than gets little audible for my taste, room temp is 21c

thinking on putting h100i on gpu, i know il get max 50c with it (my previous vapor-x 7970ghz had that temp...) Warranty void if removed sticker on one of those four heatsink holders


----------



## the3Xiled

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Rhadamanthis*
> 
> 
> 
> another test , no overvolting


What are your max temps with that fan setting (I guess you have fixed 65% fan speed for testing), please? Thanks.


----------



## Ziglez

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *xsadrulesx*
> 
> My MSI GTX 970 has a coil whine. It's not the worst i've heard but it still bothers me. I had just returned my EVGA 970 for not being able to overvolt and loud fans and now i get this lol. I have no luck with these cards man. I really don't want to go through the rma process again. I have a few days to make up my mind though.


My g1 gaming also has a slight coilwhine, it's not horrible. but once you notice it, it's forever stuck in your head







. I don't know if i wanna rma it, and take 3 weeks only to get another coil whine card back.
I'm probably just gonna hope that it goes away after a while.


----------



## Rhadamanthis

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *the3Xiled*
> 
> What are your max temps with that fan setting (I guess you have fixed 65% fan speed for testing), please? Thanks.


59 °-62°- 65° range


----------



## 904bangingsys

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *scotthulbs*
> 
> Finally got my second 970 up and running. EVGA 970 SC blower style cards with ASIC's 63.6 and 68.4. Stable @ 1503 / 7712. Overall I am very pleased.
> 
> Busted 26k GPU score in Firestrike


What MHz, voltage and power limit have you added on these cards?

Reason I ask I have the 04G-P4-1970-KR, and finding it to be hard to overclock.

Edit:

Also how are you getting 112% and 113% tdp along with how are you getting 1.2120v???


----------



## Man from Poland

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *munq*
> 
> Yeah, I've read that one. Doesn't fully answer my question though. What the consumption shows on most reviews looks like 660W would be able to drive SLI without a hitch at maybe 80% max PSU consumption, but yet I see most recommend AT LEAST 750w+. So I'm still torn
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> E: Here you can see power consumption for entire system with overclocked Haswell-E and GTX 980 SLI: http://us.hardware.info/reviews/5623/11/nvidia-geforce-gtx-980-sli--3-way-sli--4-way-sli-review-test-results-power-consumption
> With that in mind a 660W should be able to drive dual SLI easily, any opinions?


Yes but they tell on this test only cards are on full stress. So that is 440watts so when u add CPU the total consumption will be around 600-650 watts. So u will not have any free space on PSU. will work many times at 90-100% so is not good for him.
Good option is use 2 times stronger PSU then full system consumption.
U can use this also http://www.enermax.outervision.com/PSUEngine


----------



## MikeGR7

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Man from Poland*
> 
> Yes but they tell on this test only cards are on full stress. So that is 440watts so when u add CPU the total consumption will be around 600-650 watts. So u will not have any free space on PSU. will work many times at 90-100% so is not good for him.
> Good option is use 2 times stronger PSU then full system consumption.
> U can use this also http://www.enermax.outervision.com/PSUEngine


Well two times the consumption seems a bit overkill but around 20 percent is more logical.
Keep in mind that most PSU have bad efficiency at loads below 70 percent of their capacity so double the power is
dual loss, in purchace price AND in everyday consumption.

Good advice if having AMD in the back of your head though.


----------



## GamingWiidesire

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *the3Xiled*
> 
> I've created a ticket today asking Gigabyte US about the difference between rev. 1.0 and 1.1


I also opened a ticket.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Rhadamanthis*
> 
> my bios is 84.04.1F.00.62 and i see that is latest


Interesting, my Bios version is 84.04.1F.00.60. Maybe you already have rev 1.1? Can you go under 34% in idle?


----------



## Rigwizard

Ah a thread dedicated to the gtx 970 cool. Got mine on the 9/24/14 and from what I've been reading I think I got lucky. Its a a very quiet MSI GTX 970 Gaming 4G and it has no problems with coil whine. Both fans work well even though I did tear the sticker off a tad eagerly !

Here is what I've managed with it so far -->


----------



## Rhadamanthis

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *GamingWiidesire*
> 
> I also opened a ticket.
> Interesting, my Bios version is 84.04.1F.00.60. Maybe you already have rev 1.1? Can you go under 34% in idle?


i have 1.0 version and bios that i write and i not go under 34%


----------



## gilmour89

Hey guys I have a MSI GTX 970 GAMING, when i'm @stock actual core boost (2.0) clock is 1329mhz, but after a short period of time it goes at 1316 mhz and sometimes bounces back at 1329 again. I'm running all stock, out of the box, stock voltages and stock power limit. But If i put voltage up at +87mv, core clocks stays locked at my oc value, 1570mhz and does not jump to a lower value. It jumps back only if it hits power limit (as it should). Why does that core-clock floating happen at stock? May i know if other MSI owners have this kind of problem in here?







Actual ASIC is 70,5% if that helps. thanks guys


----------



## shilka

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Man from Poland*
> 
> Yes but they tell on this test only cards are on full stress. So that is 440watts so when u add CPU the total consumption will be around 600-650 watts. So u will not have any free space on PSU. will work many times at 90-100% so is not good for him.
> Good option is use 2 times stronger PSU then full system consumption.
> U can use this also http://www.enermax.outervision.com/PSUEngine


If you read again you will see thats its for the whole system not the cards so there is no need to added more wattage on top its already there, its 440 watts not 600-650 watts.


----------



## Edkiefer

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *gilmour89*
> 
> Hey guys I have a MSI GTX 970 GAMING, when i'm @stock actual core boost (2.0) clock is 1329mhz, but after a short period of time it goes at 1316 mhz and sometimes bounces back at 1329 again. I'm running all stock, out of the box, stock voltages and stock power limit. But If i put voltage up at +87mv, core clocks stays locked at my oc value, 1570mhz and does not jump to a lower value. It jumps back only if it hits power limit (as it should). Why does that core-clock floating happen at stock? May i know if other MSI owners have this kind of problem in here?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Actual ASIC is 70,5% if that helps. thanks guys


Are your temps getting to 65+c ?

try making fan profile that keeps max temp below 65c (try to get 60c ) .


----------



## mAnBrEaTh

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *scotthulbs*
> 
> Finally got my second 970 up and running. EVGA 970 SC blower style cards with ASIC's 63.6 and 68.4. Stable @ 1503 / 7712. Overall I am very pleased.
> 
> Busted 26k GPU score in Firestrike


Both of your 970's in SLI have the same default vGPU of 1.2? I wonder how this is when so many have reported a large difference between the 2nd card and voltage including myself.


----------



## SAN-NAS

Adding 87mv seems to do nothing and rarely hits 1.2 usually only for a sec, then goes back to 1.18. Anyone have the same issue? Tried precision and AB.


----------



## xsadrulesx

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *the3Xiled*
> 
> Generally it's not that uncommon to come across MSI GPU or even motherboards that have bad coil whine issues based on the responses from people on various forums. I'd say that MSI is like the most common brand to have those issues. It's usually a coin flip while purchasing a GPU whether it's gonna be plagued with coil whine or not. Some brands (Asus) don't seem to have coil whine issues that often...


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ziglez*
> 
> My g1 gaming also has a slight coilwhine, it's not horrible. but once you notice it, it's forever stuck in your head
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> . I don't know if i wanna rma it, and take 3 weeks only to get another coil whine card back.
> I'm probably just gonna hope that it goes away after a while.


My other gpus are now making the same noise. My GTX 760 and R9 280x and they didn't have this problem before so i'm lost. All day yesterday i tried 3 different gpus, 2 different (brand new) motherboards, 2 different powersupplies, unplugged my hdd and left in only my ssd, 3 different cpu coolers, disconnected all fans, and i even changed cases to see if any of that would get rid of the problem but it's still there. The noise is coming from my pc because it only makes that noise when it's under load (benchmarks, games, etc) Heaven in particular it makes this terrible squealing noise when i quit the application. This really has me stumped, i don't get how 2 cards that didn't have any noise issues before now do...it's really unbelievable.


----------



## JordanTr

Wanted to confirm that those random shutdown was caused by my PSU, with new EVGA G2 850W i was playing Shadow of mordor for 5h without issues even clocked my vga to 1550/7600. P. S. i also had some coil whine for couple days, now its gone, just keep your cards on their max for a while and it should go away after some time, same happened with my old R9 290.


----------



## scotthulbs

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mAnBrEaTh*
> 
> Both of your 970's in SLI have the same default vGPU of 1.2? I wonder how this is when so many have reported a large difference between the 2nd card and voltage including myself.


I thought the same thing. I was expecting to see the lower voltage and I expected it would limit my clocks. Are people experiencing this issue with all brands of cards? Just thinking maybe it has something to do with my cards not having any voltage control.


----------



## Moomanpoo

Would also like to confirm my Gigabyte 970 GTX's G1 Gaming showing different volts in SLI

1.168 on the top card 1.225 on the bottom. No mv was added.

344.16 drivers


----------



## subyman

I can't hear any coil whine over the coil whine of my PSU lol, well except for the EVGA card I returned. My MSI's don't have much if an perceptible coil whine. It was fun going back and playing Crysis at >60fps with gysnc and everything cranked to the max. When the title card came up saying 2007, I'd forgotten it was so long ago. Still a great looking game.


----------



## DtEarth

So I purchased the *GALAX GeForce GTX 970 EXOC*. Main reason I chose this card over others was because the VRM was on the right side of the PCB. Only other card I've seen setup this way was the Zotac Amp series. This is so my Kraken G10 bracket would work for my current water cooling. Price was another reason. The Galax card was $329 and the Zotac card was $379. The Galax cards have always been available since launch. Other reason, because they made me feel better about OC, was the 8+6 pin power connectors and the 6 phase controller. Also came with a back plate which you'll see why in pics later.

So I've been playing with this card for a few days now and it's performing very well. I upgraded from a Gigabyte Gtx 760 4gb, which worked well, but this card just works much smoother. No tearing so far and the FPS dips are not noticeable. This card OC great. I've been able to get a good
stable OC of *GPU - 1539 MHz and MEM - 7412 MHZ.* That's +273 on Core Clock and +200 on Memory Clock with MSI Afterburner (vs. 4.0.0.) The card can be pushed further but I stuck with this as my current daily clock. Till we can see the potential of this card without the TDP restrictions.
On air this card hung around the 64°C on water (Kraken G10 with H55) it's 45°C at full load. On idle temps were 33°C on air and 26°C on water.
With Middle Earth I'm getting an average of 85 FPS on ultra settings at 1080p. Fire Strike score was 11131, grapics - 13247, Phyics - 11883.
My ASIC is 74.1%
All and all so far I'm pleased with Galax 970.


----------



## scotthulbs

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *904bangingsys*
> 
> What MHz, voltage and power limit have you added on these cards?
> 
> Reason I ask I have the 04G-P4-1970-KR, and finding it to be hard to overclock.
> 
> Edit:
> 
> Also how are you getting 112% and 113% tdp along with how are you getting 1.2120v???


Our cards don't have any voltage control. It may show up in afterburner or precision but looking at the published specs there is no extra voltage available. As for the 1.212 that is just what both cards operate at, regardless of whether I use the voltage slider.


----------



## iluvkfc

Hi, can anyone help or give advice on OCing my card? It's the GTX 970 with ACX 1.0 with ASIC 71.1% and stock voltage of 1.200V.

I am using Precision X 16 to OC and the maximum I can get is 250/350 for a stable run of Fire Strike. Any higher on the memory results in artifacts and and higher on the core (even with memory lowered) results in lockups. Sometimes 3DMark doesn't run at all and spits out a driver error and then I can't even run 3DMark on stock clocks without a hard restart. Increasing voltage doesn't seem to do anything, as GPU-Z still reports 1.200V. And besides that, any Fire Strike runs lead to "Pwr" perfcap, with clocks dropping from 1500 MHz at start all the way down to 1450 MHz. This leads to graphics score in the low 13000s...

Is there anything I can do to get a better result because this seems like a very ****ty one? Any way to increase power target, actually increase voltage, or anything? I set myself a 13.5k goal for graphics score and so far it seems undoable.


----------



## fleetfeather

Shipping my card back to Amazon today. $35 AUD down the drain haha...

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *iluvkfc*
> 
> Hi, can anyone help or give advice on OCing my card? It's the GTX 970 with ACX 1.0 with ASIC 71.1% and stock voltage of 1.200V.
> 
> I am using Precision X 16 to OC and the maximum I can get is 250/350 for a stable run of Fire Strike. Any higher on the memory results in artifacts and and higher on the core (even with memory lowered) results in lockups. Sometimes 3DMark doesn't run at all and spits out a driver error and then I can't even run 3DMark on stock clocks without a hard restart. Increasing voltage doesn't seem to do anything, as GPU-Z still reports 1.200V. And besides that, any Fire Strike runs lead to "Pwr" perfcap, with clocks dropping from 1500 MHz at start all the way down to 1450 MHz. This leads to graphics score in the low 13000s...
> 
> Is there anything I can do to get a better result because this seems like a very ****ty one? Any way to increase power target, actually increase voltage, or anything? I set myself a 13.5k goal for graphics score and so far it seems undoable.


I actually just discussed in this thread why the voltage is locked down to 1.20V despite moving the 37mv slider. The TL;DR of it is you don't really have anything you can do to increase your card's overclock at this point.


----------



## DiNet

So, I've got my 970 today.

Can't use DSR on crysis3, just keeps telling me |Unable to retrieve current settings", anyone got this?

Borderlands 2 doesn't list higher than 1920^1080

I do love that I can just go global ress to 4K! Tho it does look extremely weird on 60" with PC connected








And yea, after going 4K global I could set Borderlands 2 to 4K in-game. Not seeing any improvement tho.


----------



## Stay Puft

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *sonic2911*
> 
> Where do you buy 970s guys? OOS everywhere -,-


You'll have a nice month wait for one now. I ordered 3 hours after release and had to wait like 5 days for mine


----------



## Genome852

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DiNet*
> 
> I do love that I can just go global ress to 4K! Tho it does look extremely weird on 60" with PC connected
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And yea, after going 4K global I could set Borderlands 2 to 4K in-game. Not seeing any improvement tho.


Overall it should be a pretty obvious improvement when it comes to jaggies and reduction in texture shimmering. If you were already running with high amounts of AA / SGSSAA then it might be a bit pointless.. though I think that the artstyle of BL2 will have it benefit less from this than other titles.


----------



## dartuil

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *doza*
> 
> dont know vrm temps as they are not yet supportet by gpuz or other programs, maybe they whill never be
> 
> as for core temp on auto fan speed in valley benchmark 10 minutes i get 69c(fan 40%) if i put custom 50% fan speed temp goes to 60c but fan than gets little audible for my taste, room temp is 21c
> 
> thinking on putting h100i on gpu, i know il get max 50c with it (my previous vapor-x 7970ghz had that temp...) Warranty void if removed sticker on one of those four heatsink holders


Thank you i get the same. Aida64 give 90 on vrm.


----------



## 904bangingsys

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *scotthulbs*
> 
> Our cards don't have any voltage control. It may show up in afterburner or precision but looking at the published specs there is no extra voltage available. As for the 1.212 that is just what both cards operate at, regardless of whether I use the voltage slider.


Thanks a bunch for all the info.

Yup, I cannot overclock this card at all to have it pass firestrike. The post i made about +50core and 150memorystating I found a stable set of clocks, I was wrong.

Only clocks that pass firestrike with my card is default.

But I can play hours on cod4mw1 and codwaw with +150core and 500+Memory.

I wonder if it has to do with I am not running in PCIex16 3.0 but running in pciex16 2.0? I dont have an ivy bridge cpu to enable 3.0.

Any overclocks, anything at all makes speakers make a bur sound and I get a pc lockup. Have to hard reset.


----------



## 904bangingsys

Well guys my card will no longer pass firestrike at default.

Should I RMA it?

I need some help please







.


----------



## blah238

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *scotthulbs*
> 
> I thought the same thing. I was expecting to see the lower voltage and I expected it would limit my clocks. Are people experiencing this issue with all brands of cards? Just thinking maybe it has something to do with my cards not having any voltage control.


I have the same cards except non-SC and they exhibit the issue. Maybe it's a BIOS thing. I haven't tried flashing the SC BIOS onto mine, has anyone else?


----------



## Arizonian

/thread cleaned and unlocked.

Reminder - no profanity tolerance means all posts with profanity is deleted. For those who respond to posts with profanity your replies with profanity quoted was removed. It's almost a waste of your time to respond to someone who is using profanity.

Please carry on.


----------



## Didjo

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DtEarth*
> 
> So I purchased the *GALAX GeForce GTX 970 EXOC*. Main reason I chose this card over others was because the VRM was on the right side of the PCB. Only other card I've seen setup this way was the Zotac Amp series. This is so my Kraken G10 bracket would work for my current water cooling. Price was another reason. The Galax card was $329 and the Zotac card was $379. The Galax cards have always been available since launch. Other reason, because they made me feel better about OC, was the 8+6 pin power connectors and the 6 phase controller. Also came with a back plate which you'll see why in pics later.
> 
> So I've been playing with this card for a few days now and it's performing very well. I upgraded from a Gigabyte Gtx 760 4gb, which worked well, but this card just works much smoother. No tearing so far and the FPS dips are not noticeable. This card OC great. I've been able to get a good
> stable OC of *GPU - 1539 MHz and MEM - 7412 MHZ.* That's +273 on Core Clock and +200 on Memory Clock with MSI Afterburner (vs. 4.0.0.) The card can be pushed further but I stuck with this as my current daily clock. Till we can see the potential of this card without the TDP restrictions.
> On air this card hung around the 64°C on water (Kraken G10 with H55) it's 45°C at full load. On idle temps were 33°C on air and 26°C on water.
> With Middle Earth I'm getting an average of 85 FPS on ultra settings at 1080p. Fire Strike score was 11131, grapics - 13247, Phyics - 11883.
> My ASIC is 74.1%
> All and all so far I'm pleased with Galax 970.


Nice card!

Can you take some photos of the cooler and heatpipes?

Thanks!


----------



## JordanTr

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DiNet*
> 
> So, I've got my 970 today.
> 
> Can't use DSR on crysis3, just keeps telling me |Unable to retrieve current settings", anyone got this?
> 
> Borderlands 2 doesn't list higher than 1920^1080
> 
> I do love that I can just go global ress to 4K! Tho it does look extremely weird on 60" with PC connected
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And yea, after going 4K global I could set Borderlands 2 to 4K in-game. Not seeing any improvement tho.


i get no problem with dsr and borderlands 2


----------



## Stay Puft

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *904bangingsys*
> 
> Well guys my card will no longer pass firestrike at default.
> 
> Should I RMA it?
> 
> I need some help please
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> .


I3 will bottleneck a 970 in the first place


----------



## hamzta09

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Stay Puft*
> 
> I3 will bottleneck a 970 in the first place


in a multithreaded app maybe


----------



## 904bangingsys

well well. Looks I am rma'ing both my power supplies and video card. back to evga.

We cheeked the voyage in psu, 12v rail is all wonky from what the rep stated.

Some times we all gonna take it on the chin some day.

Rant "SUK"


----------



## acidmanvl

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *904bangingsys*
> 
> Thanks a bunch for all the info.
> 
> Yup, I cannot overclock this card at all to have it pass firestrike. The post i made about +50core and 150memorystating I found a stable set of clocks, I was wrong.
> 
> Only clocks that pass firestrike with my card is default.
> 
> But I can play hours on cod4mw1 and codwaw with +150core and 500+Memory.
> 
> I wonder if it has to do with I am not running in PCIex16 3.0 but running in pciex16 2.0? I dont have an ivy bridge cpu to enable 3.0.
> 
> Any overclocks, anything at all makes speakers make a bur sound and I get a pc lockup. Have to hard reset.


I also have pci-e 2.0 on a 2500k, and have no problem running at +209 +380 (around 13650 in firestrike) but I had to change my PSU. Mine was not stable enough for this card and the computer was restarting after 15 sec into games.


----------



## nandapanda

Have there been any reports of problems with the gigabyte cards? Everyone on here seems to be super happy with theirs but on some local forumspeople are having lots of crashes


----------



## Feladis

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *nandapanda*
> 
> Have there been any reports of problems with the gigabyte cards? Everyone on here seems to be super happy with theirs but on some local forumspeople are having lots of crashes


I had a couple of bizarre issues while playing Skyrim with my Gigabyte card. Game black screened and computer reset. I looked at Event Viewer and it said "The computer has rebooted from a bugcheck. The bugcheck was: 0x00000116." Only happened a couple of times. Also I got this really weird screen once:



Last one is very strange. Perhaps the other crashes are driver issues.


----------



## Stay Puft

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Feladis*
> 
> I had a couple of bizarre issues while playing Skyrim with my Gigabyte card. Game black screened and computer reset. I looked at Event Viewer and it said "The computer has rebooted from a bugcheck. The bugcheck was: 0x00000116." Only happened a couple of times. Also I got this really weird screen once:
> 
> 
> 
> Last one is very strange. Perhaps the other crashes are driver issues.


Check your pcie cables. Maybe one is loose


----------



## Feladis

Yeah, I think the +2 part of the 4+2 cord was slightly off. Just never seen that error before.


----------



## ramoncosta

Has anyone tested Shadowplay on the 970 or 980 ?
i want to know how much better it is, nvidia said the encoder is 2,5x faster, does that mean the new series can encode a 10000 bitrate video at the same quality as 20000 bitrate on the old series ?


----------



## Icekilla

What do you guys think of this card? Is it worth buying?

EVGA 04G-P4-0974-KR GeForce GTX 970


----------



## frag06

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Icekilla*
> 
> What do you guys think of this card? Is it worth buying?
> 
> EVGA 04G-P4-0974-KR GeForce GTX 970


No.

You are better off with the MSI 970 or Gigabyte G1 970. The poor design combined with the poor overclocking performance (locked voltage IIRC) with EVGA 970's make them a poor choice compared to other 970's.


----------



## Icekilla

Well, I'm not planning to overclock it, TBH. Too riskiy for me. Are there any other alternatives? I checked the MSI and Gigabyte options and they're either too long to fit into my case or too expensive to import into Mexico.


----------



## frag06

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Icekilla*
> 
> Well, I'm not planning to overclock it, TBH. Too riskiy for me. Are there any other alternatives? I checked the MSI and Gigabyte options and they're either too long to fit into my case or too expensive to import into Mexico.


There is the STRIX 970, which is also a good card.


----------



## tango bango

FYI...I called NCIX last Friday 10/3/14, to find out when they might be getting more of the Gigabyte G1s in stock. The rep said on 10/6/14.

http://www.ncixus.com/


----------



## jrcbandit

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ziglez*
> 
> I'm also buying a second one, can you do it without sli?, so i can see the scaling. Thanks <3


Didn't have a chance earlier. Was redoing my rig cause a new SLI water bridge finally arrived so my computer wasn't up and running until today. I ran it as a single card too:



My original SLI:


Testing my new setup for leaks:


----------



## gib6717

Quick question - Just installed a new PSU (850w) and have MSI 970s in sli. When I try to run Fire Strike, my screen goes black and computer freezes and I have to do a hard reset. This happened when I had 660s in sli. Everything was fine until I added the second card. Any ideas what's wrong?


----------



## Juub

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *gib6717*
> 
> Quick question - Just installed a new PSU (850w) and have MSI 970s in sli. When I try to run Fire Strike, my screen goes black and computer freezes and I have to do a hard reset. This happened when I had 660s in sli. Everything was fine until I added the second card. Any ideas what's wrong?


Does it happen only in Fire Strike?

Also, I get beat by my brother's XFX Double Dissipation R9 290(9801250). He gets 11,216 in Fire Strike and I get about 11,055. I got a Zotac GeForce GTX 970 and when I overclock it 150/500 the screen in Fire Strike starts flickering which suggest the OC is unstable. Did I get a dud card?


----------



## Germanian

seems power issue, what power supply did you buy?

if you have your 970's overclocked set back to stock. Use 344.16 driver
http://www.nvidia.com/download/driverResults.aspx/78216/en-us


----------



## rv8000

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *gib6717*
> 
> Quick question - Just installed a new PSU (850w) and have MSI 970s in sli. When I try to run Fire Strike, my screen goes black and computer freezes and I have to do a hard reset. This happened when I had 660s in sli. Everything was fine until I added the second card. Any ideas what's wrong?


Was this with both cards at stock clocks?


----------



## Germanian

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Juub*
> 
> Does it happen only in Fire Strike?
> 
> Also, I get beat by my brother's XFX Double Dissipation R9 290(9801250). He gets 11,216 in Fire Strike and I get about 11,055. I got a Zotac GeForce GTX 970 and when I overclock it 150/500 the screen in Fire Strike starts flickering which suggest the OC is unstable. Did I get a dud card?


it's luck of the draw.
I pretty much cap around +195-200 (comes out to like 1530mhz) after that i get artifacts
Voltage might help try applying +20mv if it still shows artifacts that's your chip's physical limit don't push it higher.

At first I saw a lot of people at 1600, but it seems most people cap between 1480-1550 core boost. Personally for me highest i get is around 1520-1535mhz after that no good, artifacts even voltage doesn't help.


----------



## Juub

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *rv8000*
> 
> Was this with both cards at stock clocks?


Yeah OC headroom is usually smaller with two cards if I recall correctly. If they're overclocked to the moon they'll crash most 3D applications.


----------



## gib6717

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Juub*
> 
> Does it happen only in Fire Strike?


Heaven as well.

I bought a EVGA 850 B2

I think I may know the problem.. I used 1 cable for both cards. I should probably use 2 cables.


----------



## Germanian

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *gib6717*
> 
> I think I may know the problem.. I used 1 cable for both cards. I should probably use 2 cables.


if your card has space for 2 PCI express connections you need both for power delivery for sure.


----------



## MikeGR7

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *nandapanda*
> 
> Have there been any reports of problems with the gigabyte cards? Everyone on here seems to be super happy with theirs but on some local forumspeople are having lots of crashes


I highly recommend it!


----------



## MikeGR7

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Icekilla*
> 
> What do you guys think of this card? Is it worth buying?
> 
> EVGA 04G-P4-0974-KR GeForce GTX 970


No.


----------



## Germanian

if you get messages like DRIVER STOPPED RESPONDING or DRIVER HAS STOPPED it means you went above your power limit TDP.

Step down your overclock till it stops. You can't just put all settings to max with these maxwell cards. They are BIOS limited to a certain TDP like 115% for mine it seems (MSI 970)

Make sure when you start overclocking you don't apply voltage until you reach core clock limit. Once you hit the limit apply like +20-30mv and see if stops artifacting, if it's still artifacting or random texture pop ins it means you have reached the maximum.


----------



## ANN1H1L1ST

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Icekilla*
> 
> What do you guys think of this card? Is it worth buying?
> 
> EVGA 04G-P4-0974-KR GeForce GTX 970


I have had this card for about two weeks. Great performance for the price. It overclocks pretty well too. Yes I would recommend it!


----------



## raceitchris

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *AgentHydra*
> 
> After sitting on my order for a full week I finally got my 970s direct from PNY, can't wait to get these bad boys up and running some games!


Also have two of the PNY GTX 970's. Wanted a good blower card to vent the heat out of my case.
I've noticed about 30 percent of the exhaust does escape back into the case through the large gaps near the SLI teeth.









Same PCB as the Palit card in the guru3d review, as far as I can tell. http://www.guru3d.com/articles_pages/palit_geforce_gtx_970_jetstream_review,3.html . Max overclock for both of mine is also the same as the Palit one in this review. (but with no voltage increases on mine)

http://www.3dmark.com/3dm/4273796? Fire Strike scores 15087

Power Limit max's and is set to 106 (w/ no voltage increase), but both cards will max out at *121* Power Limit. Not sure if this is good or normal???







Hopefully not frying it.


----------



## 904bangingsys

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Stay Puft*
> 
> I3 will bottleneck a 970 in the first place


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *hamzta09*
> 
> in a multithreaded app maybe


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *904bangingsys*
> 
> well well. Looks I am rma'ing both my power supplies and video card. back to evga.
> 
> We cheeked the voyage in psu, 12v rail is all wonky from what the rep stated.
> 
> Some times we all gonna take it on the chin some day.
> 
> Rant "SUK"


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *acidmanvl*
> 
> I also have pci-e 2.0 on a 2500k, and have no problem running at +209 +380 (around 13650 in firestrike) but I had to change my PSU. Mine was not stable enough for this card and the computer was restarting after 15 sec into games.


I'm semding em both off to evga through advance rma process.

I am just exhausted with em, the psu if thats the case and gpu. I paid a lot of money for this stuff. Quite disturbing.

Good luck to the rest.

I am betting there is gonna be infinity time on waiting for a replacement.

/end of frustration.


----------



## munq

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *shilka*
> 
> If you read again you will see thats its for the whole system not the cards so there is no need to added more wattage on top its already there, its 440 watts not 600-650 watts.


Quite so. Asked around on other overclocking forums as well and found a few overclockers running fully overclocked systems with overclocked SLI GTX 970 on 620-650W PSUs with zero issues.


----------



## ubersonic

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *raceitchris*
> 
> Also have two of the PNY GTX 970's. Wanted a good blower card to vent the heat out of my case.
> 
> Same PCB as the Palit card in the guru3d review, as far as I can tell. http://www.guru3d.com/articles_pages/palit_geforce_gtx_970_jetstream_review,3.html . Max overclock for both of mine is also the same as the Palit one in this review. (but with no voltage increases on mine)


In case you don't know you can flash the Jetstream BIOS to the blower card for extra stock speed and more importantly extra power limit.


----------



## dante`afk

would never go with EVGA since all the bad reviews on the 9xx series.


----------



## DBEAU

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ubersonic*
> 
> In case you don't know you can flash the Jetstream BIOS to the blower card for extra stock speed and more importantly extra power limit.


I didn't think there was a way to flash these cards yet.


----------



## 904bangingsys

Here what it is coming down too. Rep: thinks it is a faulty PSU. That new one will be here in a few days. By the time it comes, install the new PSU, to see if the problem precists with the evga card. If the card keeps failing, the card will then be rma'd.

Btw, evga customer service is awesome. He cleared a few things up etc with me, he was allinall very polite.


----------



## Jurge92

OK. After hours (over a few days) of stability testing with my Gigabyte G1 GTX 970 with dozens of crashes, freezes and restarts, I think I have found my stable clocks.



I went sick of the memory not wanting to reach higher then it does, so I just lowered it into a "safezone" of +350 MHz (1927,8 MHz) and it's seems to be were it wants to be. The core clock I had to stop at +180 MHz (1571,7 MHz with boost). I reached higher on both with some successful runs of firestrike, but repeated sessions resulted in crashes. I don't really thinks it matters in real world applications like gaming anyway, so I'll just keep them there. My ASIC score is unfortunately kind of low (67,5%), so that's a bummer. Although I think I have squeezed the card pretty well. I have found no throttling, power never goes beyond 90% and the temps stays below 60 Celsius.


----------



## ubersonic

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DBEAU*
> 
> I didn't think there was a way to flash these cards yet.


You can't flash modded BIOS's yet as they don't pass the validation/security/certifiwhatever check, but you can flash official BIOS's fine provided it's the same card with different settings like the Palit blower/jetstream are.


----------



## dante`afk

the wait can be terribly long if the fedex facility is just 20 minutes away from your home and the driver is still not there 2 hours later


----------



## nepas

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ubersonic*
> 
> You can't flash modded BIOS's yet as they don't pass the validation/security/certifiwhatever check, but you can flash official BIOS's fine provided it's the same card with different settings like the Palit blower/jetstream are.


A friend of mine has just bought one of the Palit blower cards.so I will try this on his card and see what happens.


----------



## Spud387

Whelp, I installed my ASUS Strix 970 of the weekend, performed great and it was really cool to see the fans not spinning, but there was a slight coil whine when the card was at rest (no biggy, just like my current 680GTX). However, once I turned on Heaven benchmark the thing started screeching/ticking pretty bad to the point where it was audible even with the side panel on.

Returning my ASUS Strix today. It seems that quite a few 970's seem to have the coil whine problems.


----------



## incog

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *904bangingsys*
> 
> Here what it is coming down too. Rep: thinks it is a faulty PSU. That new one will be here in a few days. By the time it comes, install the new PSU, to see if the problem precists with the evga card. If the card keeps failing, the card will then be rma'd.
> 
> Btw, evga customer service is awesome. He cleared a few things up etc with me, he was allinall very polite.


EVGA is known for its excellent customer service. That's the best reason to go with them. Their G2 series PSUs are also quite among the best. It kind of sucks that they messed up with their heat-sink issue on the 9xx cards, especially considering how good those cards are. EVGA should be making money off of this, since they're partial to Nvidia.


----------



## MEC-777

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *raceitchris*
> 
> Also have two of the PNY GTX 970's. Wanted a good blower card to vent the heat out of my case.
> I've noticed about 30 percent of the exhaust does escape back into the case through the large gaps near the SLI teeth.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Same PCB as the Palit card in the guru3d review, as far as I can tell. http://www.guru3d.com/articles_pages/palit_geforce_gtx_970_jetstream_review,3.html . Max overclock for both of mine is also the same as the Palit one in this review. (but with no voltage increases on mine)
> 
> http://www.3dmark.com/3dm/4273796? Fire Strike scores 15087
> 
> Power Limit max's and is set to 106 (w/ no voltage increase), but both cards will max out at *121* Power Limit. Not sure if this is good or normal???
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hopefully not frying it.


How are these PNY blower cards in general and how are them temps and noise under heavy loads and gaming?

There isn't much info out there on these cards but I'm curious because I have a mini-ITX system and wouldn't mind a bit of noise if it's not too bad and kick most or all the hot air out the back.

However, if they're always throttling and running the fan at high rpm all the time just to control temps, then maybe it's not worth it?

Any info you (or any blower 970 owner) could share, I would greatly appreciate.


----------



## ucantescape1992

EVGA, being Nvidia's OEM, knew that 970's would be flying off the shelf's due to their MSRP and high price to performance. To prepare for demand they produced large quantities and cut costs in manufacturing and parts. In EVGA's defense, they were most likely under pressure and these were necessary measures for successfully releasing a card with such high performance at a cost that price to performance wise has never been seen before. This can be seen by simply looking at their PCB's, everything is crooked and it looks like a 14 year old's first attempt with a soldering iron.

All this being said, they botched the heatpipes and there's no excuse for that. I know they claim only the two primary heatpipes contact the die by design, and that the third is an auxiliary. This claim is a joke.

I own an EVGA SC ACX 1.0. It's not terrible, but the cooling solution is sub par for aftermarket and the restraints as far as TDP and Voltage offset are an absolute buzzkill. My card had whine for about the first week I was running it. In this time period I obviously ran benches like heaven and valley constantly, in order to learn the limits of the card. The whine was unbearable, but to my amazement there is no audible whine now. Cards can have more whine out of the box, it may or may not go away.

I'm returning the EVGA 970 and I have an MSI Gaming 4G coming in the mail Friday. The main reason for the switch is that I wanted a quieter card with more playroom in regards to TDP and Voltage Offsets.

I'm used my rig being cooled by a single loop, the loudest thing in my case being the AP-15's spinning at 1100 RPM (read: silent). I'm coming from an HD7970 underwater @ 1200mhz core, 1.328V, 24/7, never above 45C.

Eventually I want two Gaming 4G's underwater w/ dual D5's and more rads


----------



## ucantescape1992

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Icekilla*
> 
> What do you guys think of this card? Is it worth buying?
> 
> EVGA 04G-P4-0974-KR GeForce GTX 970


I have that card. It's not bad but if you're willing to wait I'd get another card with better cooling that's not voltage locked and has a higher TDP limit.

Mine does +120 Core and +350 Mem. (Observed Boost 1474mhz) I have to run the fans at 70% to keep it under 65, at 70% the fans are LOUD.


----------



## DBEAU

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ubersonic*
> 
> You can't flash modded BIOS's yet as they don't pass the validation/security/certifiwhatever check, but you can flash official BIOS's fine provided it's the same card with different settings like the Palit blower/jetstream are.


I see. Very interesting. You think I can flash the Zotac AMP BIOS to my Zotac reference card?


----------



## Tejh

For testing the overclock's stability, would it be better to use Unique or Firestrike? Using firestrike my card will downthrottle if necessary(especially in the demo) but otherwise remains mostly solid, where as in Unique it stays solid 100% of the time and doesn't even break 100% tdp


----------



## melodystyle2003

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Tejh*
> 
> For testing the overclock's stability, would it be better to use Unique or Firestrike? Using firestrike my card will downthrottle if necessary(especially in the demo) but otherwise remains mostly solid, where as in Unique it stays solid 100% of the time and doesn't even break 100% tdp


Probably the unigine heaven 4.0 is the second best for gpu stability test, with first in the list being few hours of playing a demanding game.


----------



## dante`afk

okay i`m kind of pissed now, there is not even a SLI bridge in any of these packets???????

jesus


----------



## Rahldrac

So i've just installed my new G1 cards. Reinstalled the drivers. And I can not enable SLI..
The place in the Nvidia controlpanel only says: surround and PhysX

(And Ascics is only 61% so that sucks.)


----------



## Exilon

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dante`afk*
> 
> okay i`m kind of pissed now, there is not even a SLI bridge in any of these packets???????
> 
> jesus


SLI bridges come with your motherboard.


----------



## dante`afk

oh okay, thought SLI bridge is still necessary,

thank you

so do you mean the bridge is built in onto my motherboard or there is one in my motherboard accessories?


----------



## Tejh

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dante`afk*
> 
> oh okay, thought SLI bridge is still necessary,
> 
> thank you
> 
> so do you mean the bridge is built in onto my motherboard or there is one in my motherboard accessories?


the actual physical bridge should have came packaged with your mobo. you still need it


----------



## ucantescape1992

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Tejh*
> 
> For testing the overclock's stability, would it be better to use Unique or Firestrike? Using firestrike my card will downthrottle if necessary(especially in the demo) but otherwise remains mostly solid, where as in Unique it stays solid 100% of the time and doesn't even break 100% tdp


Heaven is good for exposing artifacts, Valley is great for heat (I've found it gets cards hotter than Heaven 4.0 does), and BF4 is great for overall stability. If you can play BF4 64 player servers for a couple hours your card is stable.


----------



## Arizonian

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dante`afk*
> 
> okay i`m kind of pissed now, there is not even a SLI bridge in any of these packets???????
> 
> jesus
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


First congrats -







Awesome feeling with two G1's.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dante`afk*
> 
> oh okay, thought SLI bridge is still necessary,
> 
> thank you
> 
> so do you mean the bridge is built in onto my motherboard or there is one in my motherboard accessories?


It is. Comes as an accessories to most motherboards. My Z77 Asus Sabertooth came with one. I looked up your Asus Maximus Hero VII and I don't think you received one?


Spoiler: Maximus Hero VII Contents!







They are cheap but what a drag your ready to go with two new shinny GPU's and your not capable.

Get an SLI bridge and in the meantime try one at a time and start testing them out at least. See what's under the hood.


----------



## nagle3092

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dante`afk*
> 
> oh okay, thought SLI bridge is still necessary,
> 
> thank you
> 
> so do you mean the bridge is built in onto my motherboard or there is one in my motherboard accessories?


Mobo manufacturer is supposed to include it.


----------



## semitope

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *nagle3092*
> 
> Mobo manufacturer is supposed to include it.


are they supposed to include a crossfire bridge as well or are they the same thing? Nvidia doesn't make chipsets in these motherboards, they don't make/license out PCI-e etc etc. There is no reason to expect motherboard makers to ship SLI bridges in particular with the motherboards. That should be nvidia's responsibility and should come with any GPU that allows for SLI. Would be something if nvidia was even charging them to include the bridge...

Weird


----------



## subyman

My Asus motherboard came with an SLI bridge. I think AMD used to include them with the card? The problem with including them with the card is that people would be throwing away a lot of bridges.


----------



## semitope

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *subyman*
> 
> My Asus motherboard came with an SLI bridge. I think AMD used to include them with the card? *The problem with including them with the card is that people would be throwing away a lot of bridges*.


Its the same with if the mobo maker made put it out. I got an sli bridge with my asus even without an nvidia GPU. I got a second one with my amd gpu from years ago (5770). AMD not needing bridges now i think is ideal for that concern.


----------



## Hackslash

anyone knowing already how to see which rev. your Gigabyte G1 970 has?

is there a print on the pcb?

aaand is there already an announcement about a new bios?


----------



## nagle3092

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *semitope*
> 
> are they supposed to include a crossfire bridge as well or are they the same thing? Nvidia doesn't make chipsets in these motherboards, they don't make/license out PCI-e etc etc. There is no reason to expect motherboard makers to ship SLI bridges in particular with the motherboards. That should be nvidia's responsibility and should come with any GPU that allows for SLI. Would be something if nvidia was even charging them to include the bridge...
> 
> Weird


There is every reason to expect mobo manufactures to include them. Not every board has the same pci-e layout, not every board can do 3 way sli or 4 way sli. They designed it so they should support it. There is no reason why a MSI gpu should include a bridge that would only fit the spacing on an mATX Gigabyte board.

Also sli bridges are different than crossfire bridges, they are not interchangeable.


----------



## Praz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dante`afk*
> 
> oh okay, thought SLI bridge is still necessary,
> 
> thank you
> 
> so do you mean the bridge is built in onto my motherboard or there is one in my motherboard accessories?


Hello

One SLI bridge is included with the M7H motherboard.


----------



## locc

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Hackslash*
> 
> anyone knowing already how to see which rev. your Gigabyte G1 970 has?
> 
> is there a print on the pcb?
> 
> aaand is there already an announcement about a new bios?


If I recall my card had the revision number clearly visible near the pcie connector. Mine is rev. 1.0.


----------



## semitope

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *nagle3092*
> 
> There is every reason to expect mobo manufactures to include them. Not every board has the same pci-e layout, not every board can do 3 way sli or 4 way sli. They designed it so they should support it. There is no reason why MSI should include a bridge that would only fit the spacing on an mATX Gigabyte board.
> 
> Also sli bridges are different than crossfire bridges, they are not interchangeable.


to solve the spacing problem all that would be needed is a flexible sli bridge.

One thing I saw while checking, a lot of these boards seem to come with multiple bridges (like 3-4) at the high end (>$200). Lower end ones (<$200) that support 3 cards often come with just one. In both cases not ideal. Something easily solved by just getting a flexible bridge with each card. Not a big deal, just weird.


----------



## maestrobg

hi guys









my card was stucked in pcie gen 1.1 mode, but now here are the results in 3.0 mode









3dmark11: 18297 

3dmark13 13695 

3dmarkvantage 51142 

skydiver 43414 

unigine heaven 4.0 1597 

unigine valley 1.0 2791


----------



## dante`afk

picdump on my way for 24/7 settings. no coil whine, fan noise is not disturbing, not even at 70% fanspeed. cpu runs at 4.6ghz, 1564 on gpu and 7900 on memory, +50mv

I might need to switch the upper card with the lower card, sinc it seems the upper one needs more vcore for the same speed and gets hotter anyways, what do you guys think?



http://imgur.com/f9KgC


----------



## Stay Puft

Am i still #1 in valley with a single 970?


----------



## semitope

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *maestrobg*
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> hi guys
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> my card was stucked in pcie gen 1.1 mode, but now here are the results in 3.0 mode
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 3dmark11: 18297
> 
> 3dmark13 13695
> 
> 3dmarkvantage 51142
> 
> skydiver 43414
> 
> unigine heaven 4.0 1597
> 
> unigine valley 1.0 2791


did you do any benches before fixing the pci-e issue? would be nice to see comparison


----------



## maestrobg

yes look ath the post 2157

yes it is a diference...


----------



## NickBRCM

Joining the club:


GPU-Z Validation - http://www.techpowerup.com/gpuz/details.php?id=6exp7


----------



## mull54

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *maestrobg*
> 
> hi guys
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> my card was stucked in pcie gen 1.1 mode, but now here are the results in 3.0 mode
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 3dmark11: 18297
> 
> 3dmark13 13695
> 
> 3dmarkvantage 51142
> 
> skydiver 43414
> 
> unigine heaven 4.0 1597
> 
> unigine valley 1.0 2791


What was your issue with the pcie, and how did you fix it?


----------



## Rahldrac

So I have still some problems with doing a Gigabyte G1 970 SLI on an Maximus Hero VII motherboard.
The problem is that I find no way to enable the second GPU.

I have tried changing their slots. (Both work in the upper position Asic quality 71,4% and 60 something).
I have done a complete new install of windows (8.1), and the newest drivers, no difference.

When I try to change the lighting effect on the card through Geforce Experience only the topmost card change.

Anybody have any ideas? Do I need to install some extra motherboard drivers for the lower PCI-e slot? I am at a loss.


----------



## Sp33d Junki3

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Rahldrac*
> 
> So I have still some problems with doing a Gigabyte G1 970 SLI on an Maximus Hero VII motherboard.
> The problem is that I find no way to enable the second GPU.
> 
> I have tried changing their slots. (Both work in the upper position Asic quality 71,4% and 60 something).
> I have done a complete new install of windows (8.1), and the newest drivers, no difference.
> 
> When I try to change the lighting effect on the card through Geforce Experience only the topmost card change.
> 
> Anybody have any ideas? Do I need to install some extra motherboard drivers for the lower PCI-e slot? I am at a loss.


You are using both red PCI-e slots?
Are you using an SLI bridge?
Check bios for any settings for SLI or PCI-e slots.


----------



## Germanian

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Rahldrac*
> 
> So I have still some problems with doing a Gigabyte G1 970 SLI on an Maximus Hero VII motherboard.
> The problem is that I find no way to enable the second GPU.
> 
> I have tried changing their slots. (Both work in the upper position Asic quality 71,4% and 60 something).
> I have done a complete new install of windows (8.1), and the newest drivers, no difference.
> 
> When I try to change the lighting effect on the card through Geforce Experience only the topmost card change.
> 
> Anybody have any ideas? Do I need to install some extra motherboard drivers for the lower PCI-e slot? I am at a loss.


Seems like maybe you forgot to enable the DIP SWITCH for pci express.
Also if you have onboard graphics enable try to switch to OFF.
Did you plug in both cables in both slots?


----------



## nagle3092

Quick oc and results are promising. Just left work early since it got delivered today. And it fits perfectly in a node 304.


----------



## Rahldrac

@Sp33d Junki3 Thank you very much for the answer, will check it out now!
And yes, I am using the bridge and both the red ones.

@Germanian Thank you very much for answering! how would I go about enabling DIP switch? I do have onboard graphics, but I have not installed drivers for them this time around. Since I was worried it might interfere like it does all the time on my laptop.
All cables are plugged in in both slots, bottom fan have light (you just can not change them) and fans are blowing.

Ninja edit:
Did not find anything about SLI in bios.
Did find PCI-e Dimm check. Which showed only on GPU, which worries me quite a bit


----------



## maestrobg

mull54

i just set in bios Gen 3 for pci e slot


----------



## MaN227

count me in


----------



## melodystyle2003

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *nagle3092*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Quick oc and results are promising. Just left work early since it got delivered today. And it fits perfectly in a node 304.


Temps / loudness is relatively high (to explain my self, 64oC with 2000rpm on high clocks is fantastic), well done gigabyte! What asic does it have?
I guess i will order mine gigabyte g1 soon.


----------



## nagle3092

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *melodystyle2003*
> 
> Temps / loudness is relatively high (to explain my self, 64oC with 2000rpm on high clocks is fantastic), well done gigabyte! What asic does it have?
> I guess i will order mine gigabyte g1 soon.


Considering its in an m-itx case temps are good. ASIC is 72.5, it does 1500 core 8000 mem on stock voltage (haven't tried to push higher than that on stock). Can't keep mem that high though when going for 1600 core.

Out of the box it boosted to 1390 and I just went straight for 1500/800, then pumped up voltage and went to 1600/8000. It ran for a bit but crashed so dropped it to 1600/7800 and it ran fine. Still got plenty of fine tuning to do but its looking good so far.


----------



## gib6717

Hey guys I'm having some problems - I put in a brand new 850w PSU and have msi 970s in sli. When I ran Fire Strike, I get a black screen and have to restart the computer. I originally was using 1 cable to power both cards but figured that could be the issue so I changed it to 2 cables with the same result. I reverted the cards back to stock from overclocking and still get a black screen. What could possibly be going wrong?


----------



## nagle3092

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *gib6717*
> 
> Hey guys I'm having some problems - I put in a brand new 850w PSU and have msi 970s in sli. When I ran Fire Strike, I get a black screen and have to restart the computer. I originally was using 1 cable to power both cards but figured that could be the issue so I changed it to 2 cables with the same result. I reverted the cards back to stock from overclocking and still get a black screen. What could possibly be going wrong?


Test each card individually and see if any of them present the same issue by themselves.


----------



## gib6717

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *nagle3092*
> 
> Test each card individually and see if any of them present the same issue by themselves.


Is there a way to disable one card at a time? Also this happened with my 660s in sli.

Tomb Raider won't start either. Very confused.


----------



## nagle3092

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *gib6717*
> 
> Is there a way to disable one card at a time? Also this happened with my 660s in sli.


If your board has pci-e dip switches then you can disable a pcie slot.

If it did it with other cards then I'm guessing it's something wrong with your board.


----------



## Mattb2e

Please add me to the club, I just ordered a Gigabyte G1 Gaming GTX 970, should be getting it either tomorrow or Wednesday.


----------



## Yungbenny911

http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16814125684

In stock!









G1 gaming, hurry! haha (this is for lurkers)


----------



## abeltbuckle

Newegg has a both Gigabyte G1/OC versions back in stock. Get em while they are hot









Edit: flipping ninja's man


----------



## Yungbenny911

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *abeltbuckle*
> 
> Newegg has a both Gigabyte G1/OC versions back in stock. Get em while they are hot


Beat you to it


----------



## jlhawn

it showed up a day early.








the fans are super quiet even at 100% my 680 blower cooler was 4 times louder at 85%


----------



## Mattb2e

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Yungbenny911*
> 
> Beat you to it


Purchased one long before you mentioned it







. Almost pulled the trigger on a Zotac Omega, but it went out of stock before I could finalize the order. Glad I got the Gigabyte, as it is the best card currently available IMO.


----------



## jjsoviet

Quick question: which of the voltage unlock options in Afterburner should I use, standard or extended MSI?

Trying my hand at voltage overclocking now.


----------



## Germanian

if you have a MSI 970 gaming then standard MSI.
Any other brand use Reference design imo


----------



## 904bangingsys

Hi, with my pad experience with this 04G-P4-1970-KR. I a rma it.

I am looking to the utmost overclockable 970 that there is,

Please post the great white of all970 gpu's.

Can someone start me off plase. I have faught this other card for days and frankly I'm:axesmiley

Please.

Iim in dire help and do not want to screw up up picking the wrong crard.


----------



## jjsoviet

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Germanian*
> 
> if you have a MSI 970 gaming then standard MSI.
> Any other brand use Reference design imo


I have the Gaming, so standard it is. Thanks!


----------



## Yungbenny911

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mattb2e*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Yungbenny911*
> 
> Beat you to it
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Purchased one long before you mentioned it
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> . *Almost pulled the trigger on a Zotac Omega*, but it went out of stock before I could finalize the order. Glad I got the Gigabyte, as it is the best card currently available IMO.
Click to expand...

Me too! If EK clarified that they were making blocks for that card, i would have bought them immediately. Oh well, i can't wait to get my msi gaming 980's, they already shipped this morning







.


----------



## gib6717

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *nagle3092*
> 
> If your board has pci-e dip switches then you can disable a pcie slot.
> 
> If it did it with other cards then I'm guessing it's something wrong with your board.


Ugh it probably is the motherboard.. I'm having issues with the memory slots as well.. Time for an rma


----------



## shilka

So i was told a date when my cards would be back in stock and the answer was 1-5 weeks, thats just great now i just have to wait that long to get my damm cards.
Seems like every single shop in northern europe has zero GTX 970 cards in stock and thats every brand and model thats out of stock so i cant even buy something else.


----------



## Stay Puft

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *shilka*
> 
> So i was told a date when my cards would be back in stock and the answer was 1-5 weeks, thats just great now i just have to wait that long to get my damm cards.


Should have ordered on release day like the rest of us


----------



## shilka

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Stay Puft*
> 
> Should have ordered on release day like the rest of us


I was broke at that time kinda hard to buy with no money, and all the cards we got here was gone in less then an hour so i would still not have gotten any cards.


----------



## Stay Puft

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *shilka*
> 
> I was broke at that time kinda hard to buy with no money, and all the cards we got here was gone in less then an hour so i would still not have gotten any cards.


Then stop complaining


----------



## snoball

Any 970 owners looking to trade up to a 980?

I am hunting for 970 MSI Gaming or Strix.

Details in sig.


----------



## shilka

How about you stop being an .......


----------



## Stay Puft

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *snoball*
> 
> Any 970 owners looking to trade up to a 980?
> 
> I am hunting for 970 MSI Gaming or Strix.
> 
> Details in sig.


Only if you had a 980 Classified









Quote:


> Originally Posted by *shilka*
> 
> How about you stop being an .......


Not possible..


----------



## jjsoviet

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Stay Puft*
> 
> Should have ordered on release day like the rest of us


I ordered when Newegg had some on sale, which actually lasted far longer than I expected (a few hours)

Won't be able to buy another until I sell off my 680. Is $200 shipped a good price or should I lower it?


----------



## Stay Puft

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jjsoviet*
> 
> I ordered when Newegg had some on sale, which actually lasted far longer than I expected (a few hours)
> 
> Won't be able to buy another until I sell off my 680. Is $200 shipped a good price or should I lower it?


200 is a good price for a 680


----------



## jjsoviet

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Stay Puft*
> 
> 200 is a good price for a 680


Thanks. Hopefully I'll put it up for sale soon, too busy right now unfortunately.


----------



## xsadrulesx

I have my MSI clocked to 1518 mhz on boost clock but i can't 60+ fps on Heaven 4.0 like i've seen on here. Max i've gotten was 57.7 fps. Is it dependent on CPU? I have an i5 3570 at stock clocks and i see people here have either an i5 OC'd or i7.


----------



## Sp33d Junki3

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *xsadrulesx*
> 
> I have my MSI clocked to 1518 mhz on boost clock but i can't 60+ fps on Heaven 4.0 like i've seen on here. Max i've gotten was 57.7 fps. Is it dependent on CPU? I have an i5 3570 at stock clocks and i see people here have either an i5 OC'd or i7.


You will want to OC your 3570 to help offset the 970.


----------



## xsadrulesx

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Sp33d Junki3*
> 
> You will want to OC your 3570 to help offset the 970.


it's the non k. I got it only because before i had an i3 and a h61 chipset mobo as my budget build. i wanted something better and didn't want to spend on a new cpu and another $100+ for a mobo as well


----------



## Sp33d Junki3

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *xsadrulesx*
> 
> it's the non k. I got it only because before i had an i3 and a h61 chipset mobo as my budget build. i wanted something better and didn't want to spend on a new cpu and another $100+ for a mobo as well


That is all benchmark is, testing. The real test is how well your games play compared to your previous card.


----------



## Russ369

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jjsoviet*
> 
> Thanks. Hopefully I'll put it up for sale soon, too busy right now unfortunately.


I sold my 680 for $200, fairly quickly I might at (next morning)

Good price.


----------



## jlhawn

anyone know about the Gigabyte utility for adjusting the Windforce logo light on my Gigabyte Gaming G1 GTX 970? I found a utulity on the web site but it won't open after install, I think it has a conflict with MSI Afterburner.


----------



## sonic2911

I have just order the evga sc acx2.0 version. I know it's not good as giga, msi or asus but can't wait







my xeon doesn't have integrated gpu , so no GPU now -,-


----------



## NickBRCM

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jlhawn*
> 
> anyone know about the Gigabyte utility for adjusting the Windforce logo light on my Gigabyte Gaming G1 GTX 970? I found a utulity on the web site but it won't open after install, I think it has a conflict with MSI Afterburner.


I use the LED Visualizer option on GeForce Experience.


----------



## jlhawn

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *NickBRCM*
> 
> I use the LED Visualizer option on GeForce Experience.


thank you.
but I don't like geforce experience


----------



## three6

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *sonic2911*
> 
> I have just order the evga sc acx2.0 version. I know it's not good as giga, msi or asus but can't wait
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> my xeon doesn't have integrated gpu , so no GPU now -,-


I have one and there's really nothing wrong with it unless your expecting huge over clocks. I have mine a +150 core and +300 mem runs 71c load and when evga releases the updated bios it will be silent until 65c I believe. Bonus too is that when I registered my card they are sending me a backplate for it


----------



## sonic2911

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *three6*
> 
> I have one and there's really nothing wrong with it unless your expecting huge over clocks. I have mine a +150 core and +300 mem runs 71c load and when evga releases the updated bios it will be silent until 65c I believe. Bonus too is that when I registered my card they are sending me a backplate for it


yup, thanks
I'm using the corsair 250D case, mini itx. So I hope the temp will be fine. also just slight OC


----------



## jlhawn

If some of my games use 100% of the gpu and gpu boost goes to 1380mhz then one game I have only 40% of the gpu is being used and the core clock is 1175mhz then that would be a game issue and not the gpu at issue yes?? this is on my new Gaming G1 GTX 970


----------



## jjsoviet

Welp I posted my 680 for sale just now









Hope someone bites so I could fund another 970


----------



## fleetfeather

Selling used 600 and 700 series cards after the GTX 970 launch must be brutal lol..


----------



## jjsoviet

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *fleetfeather*
> 
> Selling used 600 and 700 series cards after the GTX 970 launch must be brutal lol..


It is, I'm not holding my breath anyone would be interested to be honest. But hey, I'm taking chances.


----------



## jlhawn

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jjsoviet*
> 
> It is, I'm not holding my breath anyone would be interested to be honest. But hey, I'm taking chances.


I'm not even gonna try and sell mine, I have a PNY GTX 680 4 gb and I still have 2 PNY GTX 580's and all are in the original boxes and have been registered for the lifetime warranty but I won't sell them as I won't get enough for them so they can just sit in my closet of computer parts for testing or backup in case of a gpu failure.


----------



## OkanG

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jlhawn*
> 
> I'm not even gonna try and sell mine, I have a PNY GTX 680 4 gb and I still have 2 PNY GTX 580's and all are in the original boxes and have been registered for the lifetime warranty but I won't sell them as I won't get enough for them so they can just sit in my closet of computer parts for testing or backup in case of a gpu failure.


I'd wait 40 years and sell them as antiques. Lifetime warranty ftw


----------



## nagle3092

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *OkanG*
> 
> I'd wait 40 years and sell them as antiques. Lifetime warranty ftw


PNY "lifetime warranty" is only good for the life of the product. Once the product isn't made anymore you have no warranty.


----------



## OkanG

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *nagle3092*
> 
> PNY "lifetime warranty" is only good for the life of the product. Once the product isn't made anymore you have no warranty.


Fake advertising I tell you!


----------



## jlhawn

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *nagle3092*
> 
> PNY "lifetime warranty" is only good for the life of the product. Once the product isn't made anymore you have no warranty.


well a friend of mine had a PNY GTX 560ti that failed after 3 years and PNY sent him a GTX 580 1.5gb as they did not have anything to replace his 560 with.
but I know that was a fluke as what your saying is correct but since he had 2 560ti gpu's go bad I think PNY was just trying to make him happy which they did.
he is still running the 580.


----------



## Feladis

So I just got the right cable to install my second GTX 970... and my results with 3D Mark are worse than with one 970... I had 9.7k score with one and now it's substantially lower:



Any ideas what I'm doing wrong? I attached the SLI thingy and enabled in the control panel.


----------



## KingCry

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Feladis*
> 
> So I just got the right cable to install my second GTX 970... and my results with 3D Mark are worse than with one 970... I had 9.7k score with one and now it's substantially lower:
> 
> 
> 
> Any ideas what I'm doing wrong? I attached the SLI thingy and enabled in the control panel.


restart the system and see if your score is normal again.


----------



## Feladis

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *KingCry*
> 
> restart the system and see if your score is normal again.


I restarted and got the same score


----------



## KingCry

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Feladis*
> 
> I restarted and got the same score


Double check your drivers for your system as I had 2 different drivers installed for some reason on my system when I enabled SLI.


----------



## mAnBrEaTh

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jlhawn*
> 
> If some of my games use 100% of the gpu and gpu boost goes to 1380mhz then one game I have only 40% of the gpu is being used and the core clock is 1175mhz then that would be a game issue and not the gpu at issue yes?? this is on my new Gaming G1 GTX 970


With a single GPU you should not be CPU limited causing low GPU usage. This could be a specific game problem. For me however running SLI on X58 and a X5660 I am CPU limited in BF4. This will cause lower GPU utilization which results in cards downclocking unless I turn eye candy way up. I have noticed that the cards will begin downclocking themselves below 75% utilization.


----------



## rv8000

Has anyone with a Gigabyte G1 looked at the cooler/LED to see if it's easily swap-able, or at the very least it would be easy to access and replace the led?


----------



## jlhawn

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mAnBrEaTh*
> 
> With a single GPU you should not be CPU limited causing low GPU usage. This could be a specific game problem. For me however running SLI on X58 and a X5660 I am CPU limited in BF4. This will cause lower GPU utilization which results in cards downclocking unless I turn eye candy way up. I have noticed that the cards will begin downclocking themselves below 75% utilization.


thanks for the info
so far the only game doing this is Assetto Corsa. all others are good. but the game looks very good and performs very good, all my games I always set everything to max/ultra with FXAA if the game allows it, and it's not an option in that particular game.


----------



## Feladis

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *KingCry*
> 
> restart the system and see if your score is normal again.


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *KingCry*
> 
> Double check your drivers for your system as I had 2 different drivers installed for some reason on my system when I enabled SLI.


How do I check if there are multiple drivers installed? I followed the ATI removal guide to the letter when I took out my 7870, so I'm not sure that's the issue. As a side note, I tested the second card in the first slot and it runs as good as the other one.


----------



## llBadassll

Has anyone opened voltage for these cards?
because from what i heard these card true overclock ability are limited right now


----------



## KingCry

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Feladis*
> 
> How do I check if there are multiple drivers installed? I followed the ATI removal guide to the letter when I took out my 7870, so I'm not sure that's the issue. As a side note, I tested the second card in the first slot and it runs as good as the other one.


If you run something like Unigine Heaven to benchmark the cards. it will show to different drivers for the cards.


----------



## cyph3rz

*!! Gigabyte (GV-N970WF3OC-4GD) GTX 970 in stock on Newegg !!*


----------



## Feladis

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *KingCry*
> 
> If you run something like Unigine Heaven to benchmark the cards. it will show to different drivers for the cards.


I ran that benchmark and it says I have 2x 970s running on the 344.16 driver and nothing else. I am so confused... Not sure what my options are other than try reformatting or return both cards.


----------



## escalibur

My new baby...











5-6 Heaven runs..


----------



## sonic2911

where do u buy it?


----------



## dante`afk

at some point my 2 cards downclock to 1521 from 1560, even with good temperatures. then after a minute they go back to 1560 with same temperatures.

why?


----------



## dartuil

Crysis 3 dont like DSR.
Someone have a solution?


----------



## DBEAU

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dante`afk*
> 
> at some point my 2 cards downclock to 1521 from 1560, even with good temperatures. then after a minute they go back to 1560 with same temperatures.
> 
> why?


Power limit probably. Look at your Afterburner graph. When the clocks reduce is the power at or above what the power limit slider max is?


----------



## Feladis

I just downloaded the most current version of 3D Mark and scored 13,551 graphics score. Is that in the ballpark for SLI 970s?


----------



## nagle3092

Max on stock voltage for now, I might be able to squeeze a little more out of it.

1600 core +0 mem runs on stock volts but I'm getting little artifacts. Testing 1574 +250 mem on stock volts now.




That should do for now, time for bed. Will have to get back to testing overvoltage another day. For stock volts I'm pretty damn happy.


----------



## Jinholic

Card came in today just finished setting it up, looks to be fine at stock I'll start overclocking tomorrow.


----------



## Arzack

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *rv8000*
> 
> Has anyone with a Gigabyte G1 looked at the cooler/LED to see if it's easily swap-able, or at the very least it would be easy to access and replace the led?


You can remove the led easily with screws but it's a custom led I guess, so I don't know if you can replace it. If you want to swap the cooler you'll have to cool the ram too.


----------



## Attero87

Does this score look normal for my strix 1400 base 7500 mem


----------



## MaN227

not paid much attention to all the benchmarking stuffs in this thread, as quite frankly I don't know jack squat about benchmarks and oc'ing a GPU, I've always just run them as is.

I understand there is no "cookie cutter" oc settings for the 970 G1 but would love to find a stable running oc, no interest in setting any benchmark records, what I would like is a bit more FPS in gaming. any pointers? it seems most find afterburner to be the best? how about precision x?

here is a run I did just after install 2x GB G1 970's everything stock.



no clue if this is good or bad, average or what.


----------



## Sammyboy83

That score seems very low, more fit for one 970 rather than two.

http://www.3dmark.com/fs/2873863

You can see my graphics score with some overclocking. Almost twice as your score, something is not right.


----------



## Cakewalk_S

WOOHOO! After waking up this morning, I saw Amazon has a delivery estimate on my card....then next email...payment method declined...nice fraud protection... So I quickly went into Amazon and changed my billing info to get it to work. Whew! Still shows delivery estimate of Thursday!!! I moved so apparently it declines sometimes...still

The ASUS Strix will be under water over the weekend once I can get some good testing out of the way. I'll also lapp the cooler and post results of that too


----------



## dante`afk

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Feladis*
> 
> I just downloaded the most current version of 3D Mark and scored 13,551 graphics score. Is that in the ballpark for SLI 970s?


looks rather low for 2 cards.

i have like 24k


----------



## Arturo.Zise

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dartuil*
> 
> Crysis 3 dont like DSR.
> Someone have a solution?


I have run Crysis 3 at 4k DSR without any problems. My frames drop to low 20's but that's about it.


----------



## dartuil

My screen go big and is strange.








Maybe because i have a second monitor?


----------



## dante`afk

If i click on 'adjust image settings with preview' in the nvidia CP my graphics driver reset and system freezes, anyone else?


----------



## Aznlotus161

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MaN227*
> 
> not paid much attention to all the benchmarking stuffs in this thread, as quite frankly I don't know jack squat about benchmarks and oc'ing a GPU, I've always just run them as is.
> 
> I understand there is no "cookie cutter" oc settings for the 970 G1 but would love to find a stable running oc, no interest in setting any benchmark records, what I would like is a bit more FPS in gaming. any pointers? it seems most find afterburner to be the best? how about precision x?
> 
> here is a run I did just after install 2x GB G1 970's everything stock.
> 
> 
> 
> no clue if this is good or bad, average or what.


It's kind of similar to OCing your i7, MSI afterburner is pretty decent.

Here's a beginner's guide: http://www.overclock.net/t/1374499/how-to-overclock-your-nvidia-amd-ati-graphics-card-a-beginners-guide/0_100

A few of the higher benchmarks you might see are through hacked/custom BIOS.

You wouldn't happen to have a 1440p monitor would you?

Trying to find people with SLI Gigabyte G1s and seeing what fps they get at 1440p.


----------



## dante`afk

@Aznlotus161 i`m on 1440p, whatya wanna know?


----------



## Triniboi82

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jjsoviet*
> 
> Thanks. Hopefully I'll put it up for sale soon, too busy right now unfortunately.


Got both my 680's sold for $300US, pretty happy cause my upgrade didn't cost me much. Just waiting for the msi models to be restocked.


----------



## sonic2911

MSI twV and asus strix, which is better?


----------



## gizmo11x

hey guys,
just installed the G1 Gaming.
unfortunately the coil whine is real in almost everything that puts some load on the GPU. not very high pitched but still annoying.

are these scores ok?
http://www.3dmark.com/fs/2917803
I am guessing the low Physics Score is due to the CPU.

thx


----------



## Zipperly

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *gizmo11x*
> 
> hey guys,
> just installed the G1 Gaming.
> unfortunately the coil whine is real in almost everything that puts some load on the GPU. not very high pitched but still annoying.
> 
> are these scores ok?
> http://www.3dmark.com/fs/2917803
> I am guessing the low Physics Score is due to the CPU.
> 
> thx


Turning on vsync during gaming can keep the whine in check somewhat.


----------



## MaN227

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Sammyboy83*
> 
> That score seems very low, more fit for one 970 rather than two.
> 
> http://www.3dmark.com/fs/2873863
> 
> You can see my graphics score with some overclocking. Almost twice as your score, something is not right.


humm, well this sucks as i don't know where to begin, I see your settings for gpu are higher than mine , could that be why? these cards are at stock settings now.

I have SLI enabled with second card as physics ( the auto recommended setting)

PCIe 2 .... on my board perhaps that is why? both on x16 lanes though.

as stated I have NO CLUE lol

and thx to the other fellow for the link to beginner guide, did not even think to search for such as I assumed all cards are different and would not be right for mine. the last thing I want to do is push the card to far and F it up.


----------



## jonnybxoxo

Getting the ASUS GTX 970 today anyone heard anything good about that card?


----------



## mse09

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jonnybxoxo*
> 
> Getting the ASUS GTX 970 today anyone heard anything good about that card?


There are several users in this thread who are happy with theirs. Just search the thread for Asus, I'm sure you'll find a lot of info!


----------



## mse09

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *sonic2911*
> 
> MSI twV and asus strix, which is better?


Honestly it's just personal preference. Some are reporting better OC's on the MSI at this point. That could all change once custom/unlocked bios's become available though, nobody knows yet.


----------



## dante`afk

mang these cards are producing some hot air...I`m not gonna need that much of heating this winter.


----------



## Cakewalk_S

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dante`afk*
> 
> mang these cards are producing some hot air...I`m not gonna need that much of heating this winter.


Lol are you trolling? Get a gtx480 or 580 and we'll talk heat... 480 and 580 are basically space heaters...


----------



## Threader

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dante`afk*
> 
> mang these cards are producing some hot air...I`m not gonna need that much of heating this winter.


Reduced heat output and purchase costs when compared to card of lesser performance from last gen high end GPUs (both Nvidia and AMD)









Maxwell is a winner


----------



## Feladis

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dante`afk*
> 
> looks rather low for 2 cards.
> 
> i have like 24k


Anyone have suggestions for how I might fix my SLI score. :/


----------



## dante`afk

I had 580 SLI, single 680 and single 780ti.

For me, I feel the hot air from 970 SLI to be equal like the 580 SLI, while the single card solutions did not produce much









My opinion bros.


----------



## KingCry

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Feladis*
> 
> Anyone have suggestions for how I might fix my SLI score. :/


It might be a bad Driver install or SLI isn't properly enabled in the Control Panel.

THis is how it looks for the 770 SLI set up I currently have.


----------



## scotthulbs

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MaN227*
> 
> humm, well this sucks as i don't know where to begin, I see your settings for gpu are higher than mine , could that be why? these cards are at stock settings now.
> 
> I have SLI enabled with second card as physics ( the auto recommended setting)
> 
> PCIe 2 .... on my board perhaps that is why? both on x16 lanes though.
> 
> as stated I have NO CLUE lol
> 
> and thx to the other fellow for the link to beginner guide, did not even think to search for such as I assumed all cards are different and would not be right for mine. the last thing I want to do is push the card to far and F it up.


Leave the PhysX setting on auto. By choosing 1 card or the other I am pretty sure that card is only utilized for PhysX, and that is why you score is on par with single card runs


----------



## HAL900

hi
What program flashing gtx 970 ?
nvflash 5.19 and 196 dosent work


----------



## MikeGR7

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *scotthulbs*
> 
> Leave the PhysX setting on auto. By choosing 1 card or the other I am pretty sure that card is only utilized for PhysX, and that is why you score is on par with single card runs


What you say is true and i think the solution to his problem !
Only do this when using two diffrent cards and can't sli them eg. one 970 and one 750.


----------



## MaN227

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *scotthulbs*
> 
> Leave the PhysX setting on auto. By choosing 1 card or the other I am pretty sure that card is only utilized for PhysX, and that is why you score is on par with single card runs


that is how I have it, AUTO.

one thing I noticed is framerate seems capped at 60.

asus rog swift 1440 monitor at 144hz with G- sync. perhaps it is because of gsync? or the 144hz?


----------



## gizmo11x

unfortunately it's the same with vsync. of course the higher the fps the louder the whine is but it is audible when under load (bench or game).

what's strange is that it's not the usual high pitched noise but more like a deeper buzzing sound.

anyway, gonna keep it for 1 week to see if gets better as the card OC well and I really like it.


----------



## MikeGR7

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MaN227*
> 
> humm, well this sucks as i don't know where to begin, I see your settings for gpu are higher than mine , could that be why? these cards are at stock settings now.
> 
> I have SLI enabled with second card as physics ( the auto recommended setting)
> 
> PCIe 2 .... on my board perhaps that is why? both on x16 lanes though.
> 
> as stated I have NO CLUE lol
> 
> and thx to the other fellow for the link to beginner guide, did not even think to search for such as I assumed all cards are different and would not be right for mine. the last thing I want to do is push the card to far and F it up.


OR we are confused about your settings......
Do you have it on auto select? Also have you ticked the box *Dedicate this card to Physx* ?


----------



## Attero87

Just got my strix, cant say i'm dissapointed! 1504 boost, 8000 on the mem.


----------



## MikeGR7

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MaN227*
> 
> that is how I have it, AUTO.
> 
> one thing I noticed is framerate seems capped at 60.
> 
> asus rog swift 1440 monitor at 144hz with G- sync. perhaps it is because of gsync? or the 144hz?


Beat me to it! Now i saw you have it on AUTO. As for the cap it's Vsync.
Your Monitor is propably running at 60hz....


----------



## HAL900

http://www.3dmark.com/3dm/4247000


----------



## Attero87

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *HAL900*
> 
> http://www.3dmark.com/3dm/4247000


what is your boost speed


----------



## HAL900

1580/8000MHZ


----------



## escalibur

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *sonic2911*
> 
> where do u buy it?


http://www.av-electronix.de/4096+MB/180469/GALAX+GeForce+GTX+970+4GB+GDDR5+256-bit+Dual+DVI-I+DVI-D+HDMI+DP1.2.article

Total price was 350,89€ including shipping. I have no idea why the price went so much up after that.


----------



## MaN227

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MikeGR7*
> 
> Beat me to it! Now i saw you have it on AUTO. As for the cap it's Vsync.
> Your Monitor is propably running at 60hz....


yes AUTO ,and no box checked for dedicated physics.

monitor can run 60 , 120, 144 hz.

I'm just scratching my head here, being as I don't have much of an understanding about it all.

also g sync replaced v sync, I tried disable it in nvid panel got score of 14222 with it off, better but still not very good apparently. sniff sniff


----------



## scotthulbs

Are you running the monitor @144


----------



## Rhadamanthis

Gigabyte response:
There are only some little differences between rev. 1.0 and 1.1 in minor minor components


----------



## MikeGR7

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MaN227*
> 
> yes AUTO ,and no box checked for dedicated physics.
> 
> monitor can run 60 , 120, 144 hz.
> 
> I'm just scratching my head here, being as I don't have much of an understanding about it all.
> 
> also g sync replaced v sync, I tried disable it in nvid panel got score of 14222 with it off, better but still not very good apparently. sniff sniff


Just go to Nvidia CTRLPanel\ Change resolution\ Check what you have there.


----------



## Attero87

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *HAL900*
> 
> 1580/8000MHZ


hmm i tried running the same and i get at least 450 less points on my graphics score with my strix


----------



## Arizonian

I'm learning with my first SLI set up overclocking and dealing with temps on the first card.

However I am seeing my motherboard temperatures of 70 Celsius / PCIe lane of 60 Celsius warnings that I've never had before.

i've tried it without adding any voltage to the cards as well as very mild overclock to the Core with no overclock to memory and things still warm up. Come to think of it the only thing I haven't tried completely at stock which I will do tonight.

So for you SLI veterans who have experienced this before any opinions?

Edit to add I'm gaining in demanding games like Crysis 3 maxed out when this happens. it does not heat up with normal desktop use.


----------



## Pandora's Box

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Arizonian*
> 
> I'm learning with my first SLI set up overclocking and dealing with temps on the first card.
> 
> However I am seeing my motherboard temperatures of 70 Celsius / PCIe lane of 60 Celsius warnings that I've never had before.
> 
> i've tried it without adding any voltage to the cards as well as very mild overclock to the Core with no overclock to memory and things still warm up. Come to think of it the only thing I haven't tried completely at stock which I will do tonight.
> 
> So for you SLI veterans who have experienced this before any opinions?
> 
> Edit to add I'm gaining in demanding games like Crysis 3 maxed out when this happens. it does not heat up with normal desktop use.


With non-reference cards (blower style coolers), you have to have case cooling to remove that heat that is being dumped in the case by the GPU's.

Here is my setup:

http://i.imgur.com/WQnrQ7C.jpg

I have that top fan blowing down onto the cards, the back fan blowing cold air in, and the 2 fans in the front blowing hot air out.

MSI is shipping me 2 extra long SLI cables so I can move that third card down to the lowest PCI-E slot.

Edit: I am a strong believer in using a AIO water cooler for the CPU when going SLI with non-reference cards, as its one less component that is dumping heat into the case.


----------



## trawetSluaP

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Attero87*
> 
> 
> 
> Just got my strix, cant say i'm dissapointed! 1504 boost, 8000 on the mem.


Wow, I'm jealous.

I have a Strix which gets to 1485 Core but can only do 7400 Memory before the driver crashes!


----------



## HAL900

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Attero87*
> 
> hmm i tried running the same and i get at least 450 less points on my graphics score with my strix


may not have all the time in 1580 mhz


----------



## HAL900

flasher Gtx 970??


----------



## picket23

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Rhadamanthis*
> 
> Gigabyte response:
> There are only some little differences between rev. 1.0 and 1.1 in minor minor components


God gigabyte are annoying. Their Tahiti cards went through about 6 revisions, they just can't help themselves.


----------



## Arizonian

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Pandora's Box*
> 
> With non-reference cards (blower style coolers), you have to have case cooling to remove that heat that is being dumped in the case by the GPU's.
> 
> Here is my setup:
> 
> http://i.imgur.com/WQnrQ7C.jpg
> 
> I have that top fan blowing down onto the cards, the back fan blowing cold air in, and the 2 fans in the front blowing hot air out.
> 
> MSI is shipping me 2 extra long SLI cables so I can move that third card down to the lowest PCI-E slot.
> 
> Edit: I am a strong believer in using a AIO water cooler for the CPU when going SLI with non-reference cards, as its one less component that is dumping heat into the case.


Yep I am leaning to not having enough airflow in my case. I have a custom PSU cover which I will remove so I can put a bottom fan pushing air up and another fan on the side to assist with airflow. I'm running a bit light with only five right now and they are running very quiet.

With a single GPU or even a dual GPU I never had this problem. I don't watercool or modify my GPUs because I switch them out yearly if not sooner sometimes. It's fun trying different combinations I've never had. I can't complain because for the same money I spent last year I got a huge upgrade with this SLI set up.


----------



## Pandora's Box

GPU's at 1572 Core, 7908 Mem.


----------



## HAL900

someone tried to write it bios gtx 980 to gtx 970 to unlock units??


----------



## gregus

i want to buy a sli of gtx 970, but i hesitate with gigabyte for power or asus strix for style


----------



## Stay Puft

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Pandora's Box*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> GPU's at 1572 Core, 7908 Mem.


How does that compare to your Amd setup's score?


----------



## Pandora's Box

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Stay Puft*
> 
> How does that compare to your Amd setup's score?


lol. I wondered if you'd ask that


----------



## Stay Puft

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Pandora's Box*
> 
> lol. I wondered if you'd ask that










You're welcome dude.


----------



## TopicClocker

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Pandora's Box*
> 
> With non-reference cards (blower style coolers), you have to have case cooling to remove that heat that is being dumped in the case by the GPU's.
> 
> Here is my setup:
> 
> http://i.imgur.com/WQnrQ7C.jpg
> 
> I have that top fan blowing down onto the cards, the back fan blowing cold air in, and the 2 fans in the front blowing hot air out.
> 
> MSI is shipping me 2 extra long SLI cables so I can move that third card down to the lowest PCI-E slot.
> 
> Edit: I am a strong believer in using a AIO water cooler for the CPU when going SLI with non-reference cards, as its one less component that is dumping heat into the case.


Really cool, I love Corsair's AIOs!

Although your SLI cables look like they're playing twister aha.


----------



## Pandora's Box

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TopicClocker*
> 
> Really cool, I love Corsair's AIOs!
> 
> Although your SLI cables look like they're playing twister aha.


lol. Yeah its the one thing I am not a fan of for these MSI Gaming cards. the heatsink extends beyond the second sli connector preventing you from using the solid 3 or 4 way sli connector. MSI are helping me out though and are sending me 2 extra long SLI connectors so I can move the third GPU to the bottom slot on my motherboard so I have some space between the cards.


----------



## TopicClocker

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Pandora's Box*
> 
> lol. Yeah its the one thing I am not a fan of for these MSI Gaming cards. the heatsink extends beyond the second sli connector preventing you from using the solid 3 or 4 way sli connector. MSI are helping me out though and are sending me 2 extra long SLI connectors so I can move the third GPU to the bottom slot on my motherboard so I have some space between the cards.


Awesome, good luck!


----------



## doza

just downloaded latest aida64 4.70 i think and it shows vrm temps on my strix970, it goes to 90c on stock settings (fan) if i set fan to 50% it goes down to 80c!

aida shows gpu voltage and vrm voltage

gpu is always at 1.2120
and vrm is at 1.158-1.189 ( jumps every few seconds)

if i change gpu voltage in gputweak gpu voltages stays at 1.2120 but vrm voltage goes up?
i set max gpu voltage 1.256 it only goes to 1.242 max (vrm voltage)


----------



## Techboy10

Ahh! My Gigabyte 970 got delivered but I won't be home for another 2.5 hours









Hopefully I win the silicone lottery and have a good overclocking chip with no coil whine


----------



## Jam0r

Stock BIOS limits the MSI quite easily.

http://i58.tinypic.com/2ztdico.png

GPUz reports i'm reaching the limit so it won't go any higher.

Memory on these cards is crazy. Had it running at 8262Mhz with no issues.


----------



## Atzenkeeper500

My 2 Gigabyte G1 @1500, Memory +200 + 4790K @4,9GHz

http://www.3dmark.com/3dm/4289869?


----------



## Jevgenius

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Pandora's Box*
> 
> With non-reference cards (blower style coolers), you have to have case cooling to remove that heat that is being dumped in the case by the GPU's.
> 
> Here is my setup:
> 
> http://i.imgur.com/WQnrQ7C.jpg
> 
> I have that top fan blowing down onto the cards, the back fan blowing cold air in, and the 2 fans in the front blowing hot air out.
> 
> MSI is shipping me 2 extra long SLI cables so I can move that third card down to the lowest PCI-E slot.
> 
> Edit: I am a strong believer in using a AIO water cooler for the CPU when going SLI with non-reference cards, as its one less component that is dumping heat into the case.


Is your setup loud and what average temperatures in gaming did you have?


----------



## dante`afk

Did some testing with +500 Mhz and + 0 Mhz on the memory, I get neither in Tomb Raider nor in Shadow of Mordor more FPS with +500.

However you get much more points in 3DMark with that.

Conclusion, not worth.


----------



## Razzaa

Tempting to get another card but my XFX 550w wouldnt be enough for SLI. What do you guys suggest for a PSU min wattage


----------



## shilka

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Razzaa*
> 
> Tempting to get another card but my XFX 550w wouldnt be enough for SLI. What do you guys suggest for a PSU min wattage


650 watts is more then enough.


----------



## Razzaa

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *shilka*
> 
> 650 watts is more then enough.


Ya i figured it would be. Thanks.


----------



## Arizonian

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Techboy10*
> 
> Ahh! My Gigabyte 970 got delivered but I won't be home for another 2.5 hours
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hopefully I win the silicone lottery and have a good overclocking chip with no coil whine


Oh boy that'll make these last two hours go real slow.

Congratulations and good luck on the OC.









Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Atzenkeeper500*
> 
> My 2 Gigabyte G1 @1500, Memory +200 + 4790K @4,9GHz
> 
> http://www.3dmark.com/3dm/4289869?


Congrats as well.









I've been messing around with clocks and 1506 MHz Core seems to be the sweet spot all day long long on air for theses cards in SLI. No extra voltage required for me to keep it stable up to 1554 MHz core and 7500 MHz memory.

I have found at +60 mV is what it takes for the 1.2560 to kick in on my second card. On my first card it maxs @ 1.2430 (off top of head, might be off) even if I bring it to +87 mV it will not go any further.

I'm unstable at 1560 MHz even without any overclock to memory. I can game all day long at 1554 MHz Core and that's whether I add voltage or not so far. I honestly don't have enough gaming hours in my own opinion but if I should freeze or hardlock up I know that I can easily add up to +60 mV effectively if I need.

In SLI Im limited in overclocking due to temperatures. SLI I can't overclock the hell out of it but then again I'm playing Crysis 3 maxed settings (no AA) final boss mob low 99 FPS - 118 FPS @1440. I'm a pretty happy camper regardless. By the time I really need to overclock this I'll be already be upgrading. Opens door for a new Gsync monitor perhaps.


----------



## rv8000

G1 finally came in, seems to be a marginally better clocker than my MSI card; 1533 tops for the MSI without voltage increase, 1567 tops for the G1 without voltage increase. My specific G1 has less coil whine than my MSI card but both are definitely tolerable. With my pc idle I can notice the fact that gigabyte fans are spinning in comparison, but JUST barely. The cards seem to have similar noise levels at stock settings, the G1 being minutely louder. The G1 is about 5c cooler in comparison to my MSI Gaming.

After about 30 mins of tweaking finally found a stable clock 1587/8000 to bench at, finally broke 14k gpu score.

http://www.3dmark.com/3dm/4290243

Even with +87mv @ 1587/8000 I only hit 99.4% power, thank you for such a generous bios Gigabyte, well at least for TDP



Side by side


----------



## jlhawn

I got under 8000 on 3D Mark 11 Firestrike, is this about the norm for my system in below sig at stock clocks with my new 970 G1?

thanks.

edit for typo


----------



## HAL900

rv8000

Beter Gigabyte or MSI ?


----------



## sonic2911

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *HAL900*
> 
> rv8000
> 
> Beter Gigabyte or MSI ?


i think gigabyte


----------



## rv8000

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *HAL900*
> 
> rv8000
> 
> Beter Gigabyte or MSI ?


In terms of what you can do with the stock card, the Gigabyte G1. Higher TDP/Power limit without having to edit the bios, more efficient cooler, better vrm cooling. If you're going to/have plans to put the card under water as far as I know the MSI card has beefier components setup (6+2 phase) compared to the G1's 5+1, although it's rumored (and until MSI confirms) that because of the buck controller on the MSI Gaming card it is technically a 3+1 phase card w/doubled chokes.

To make it simple, for air and not modding the bios get the Gigabyte G1. If you have plans to mod the bios and go water get the MSI Gaming or ASUS Strix. I'm getting a detailed look at the Zotac Omega card sometime today so if things pan out well there may be another card to recommend.


----------



## OkanG

More parts, heyooooo!


Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!










My G1 waits patiently, once more. Just need my PSU and CPU Cooler to get shipped


----------



## rv8000

6.3k Gpu score on extreme @1587/8208, I want more volts









http://www.3dmark.com/3dm/4290672


----------



## Attero87

Can't seem to get my strix stable past 1504. Any more and it's instant artifacts in 3dmark even with +37. I guess I topped the card


----------



## doza

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Attero87*
> 
> Can't seem to get my strix stable past 1504. Any more and it's instant artifacts in 3dmark even with +37. I guess I topped the card


dont raise voltage yu are only hitting tdp limit with it, when custom bios arives than change voltage, strix has low tdp so changing voltage only hurts your oc couse it consumes more tdp, just max out tdp to 120% and oc max u can unthill u see throttling or in your case artifacts but dont use voltage oc


----------



## nagle3092

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *rv8000*
> 
> 6.3k Gpu score on extreme @1587/8208, I want more volts
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> http://www.3dmark.com/3dm/4290672


How far can you get without voltage? I was able to get my core up to 1604 but I was getting little artifacts. Dropped it down to 1574 and +250 on mem and it hasn't had an issue yet by just upping the power limit and leaving voltage at 0. I am hoping to do some more testing tonight after my sons practice and see how far I can take the core. I know 1600 +500 mem is good with +87mv but didnt test anything other than that last night.


----------



## Razzaa

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *rv8000*
> 
> 6.3k Gpu score on extreme @1587/8208, I want more volts
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> http://www.3dmark.com/3dm/4290672


I also want more voltage. My highest is 6320. I am patiently waiting for a custom bios........


----------



## mse09

Apparently Fedex is delivering my card (Zotac Amp Omega) via horse and buggy. It has taken five days to get from LA (Oct 2nd) to Southaven, MS (Oct 7th). I guess it's not going to be here tomorrow like I hoped. My luck it shows up Friday and I work all weekend long.


----------



## jlhawn

stock clocks



http://www.3dmark.com/3dm/4289304?


----------



## rv8000

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *nagle3092*
> 
> How far can you get without voltage? I was able to get my core up to 1604 but I was getting little artifacts. Dropped it down to 1574 and +250 on mem and it hasn't had an issue yet by just upping the power limit and leaving voltage at 0. I am hoping to do some more testing tonight after my sons practice and see how far I can take the core. I know 1600 +500 mem is good with +87mv but didnt test anything other than that last night.


Got to a max of either 1566 or 1557 can't remember what the boost clock was for the core offset. Tbh this whole +87mV doesn't seem to squeeze more than 20-30mhz out of the card, although my MSI card was TDP limited with voltage up 1577 seemed to be the limit as I would just black screen. I haven't seen any artifacts yet my system just completely black screens at unstable clocks, it's very odd to me, most of the time cards will start showing symptoms/few artifacts but with my two 970's its been all or nothing.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jlhawn*
> 
> stock clocks
> 
> 
> 
> http://www.3dmark.com/3dm/4289304?


Your score is extremely low for stock, I got a GPU score of about 11.8k stock on my MSI gaming. Did you do a proper driver clean, make sure everythings connected, and make sure you have max performance set in your OS power options? Something is fishy with your system/setup to get a score like that.


----------



## nagle3092

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *rv8000*
> 
> Got to a max of either 1566 or 1557 can't remember what the boost clock was for the core offset. Tbh this whole +87mV doesn't seem to squeeze more than 20-30mhz out of the card, although my MSI card was TDP limited with voltage up 1577 seemed to be the limit as I would just black screen. I haven't seen any artifacts yet my system just completely black screens at unstable clocks, it's very odd to me, most of the time cards will start showing symptoms/few artifacts but with my two 970's its been all or nothing.


I thought I noticed that as well about the voltage. It didnt seem like there was alot of added headroom though I was plowing through it last night and didn't test much with it. Here is hoping to get it further.


----------



## k3nnis

Is there a list that we can look at for the overclocks that have been done on the asus gtx970 strix? Without raising voltage.


----------



## rv8000

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *k3nnis*
> 
> Is there a list that we can look at for the overclocks that have been done on the asus gtx970 strix? Without raising voltage.


Not currently, your best bet is to ask users on here what they've experienced/tried. The OP has the owners list so I'd just try and pm anyone with the STRIX card.


----------



## k3nnis

Thanks will do.


----------



## MaN227

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *scotthulbs*
> 
> Are you running the monitor @144


I just changed that highlighted setting as u have it. it was on application controlled prior.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MikeGR7*
> 
> Just go to Nvidia CTRLPanel\ Change resolution\ Check what you have there.


checked res and its set correctly at default for monitor 2560x1440 .

also at 144 refresh.

a noob question indeed. do oc setting "stick after reboot" when using afterburner and or precision?

I have the free version of 3dmark does that make a difference? as there are many greyed out settings for it.


----------



## Techboy10

Got my G1









Terrible ASIC quality of 62.2% though, especially since I never plan to watercool it







. Hopefully it will reach at least 1500 MHz.

Stock boost to 1354 MHz.

Firestrike before - http://www.3dmark.com/fs/2912535

Firestrike after - http://www.3dmark.com/fs/2921865

Idle temp: ~28C
Load temp: ~60C (reached 61C during Firestrike)

Pictures! Please ignore the ugly psu cables and mismatched RAM (purchased the red set when RAM was $25 for 8GB) haha


----------



## Pandora's Box

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jevgenius*
> 
> Is your setup loud and what average temperatures in gaming did you have?


Its silent at idle, cant hear it at all. In gaming if I take my headphones off, I can hear it but all I hear is air moving, not annoying fans going 100Mph. I cant hear my system while I am gaming with headphones on and I use open ear headphones.

Gaming temps top card 75C, middle 78C, bottom 65C. Like I said earlier once I get those extended SLI cables from MSI I will be able to move the third card to the bottom slot, allowing the top 2 cards some breathing room. I expect temps to go down 5-10C easily. These temps are also with the cards overclocked to 1500MHz.

I agree with Arizonian though, gaming with a GTX 970 SLI or Tri-SLI setup, you simply do not need to overclock these cards. Frame rate is constantly above 100fps no matter the game. In Shadow of Mordor I am pegged at 99fps constantly and this is with the game upscaled to 4K.

Also memory overclocks seem to do little for gaming fps boost, benchmarks yes, gaming not worth it.


----------



## DBEAU

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mse09*
> 
> Apparently Fedex is delivering my card (Zotac Amp Omega) via horse and buggy. It has taken five days to get from LA (Oct 2nd) to Southaven, MS (Oct 7th). I guess it's not going to be here tomorrow like I hoped. My luck it shows up Friday and I work all weekend long.


Wow, that's a bummer. Let me know what kind of options you have in Afterburner when you get your card. I'm wondering if I'f be able to flash your bios to my reference card. Anyone have a clue?


----------



## jlhawn

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *rv8000*
> 
> Got to a max of either 1566 or 1557 can't remember what the boost clock was for the core offset. Tbh this whole +87mV doesn't seem to squeeze more than 20-30mhz out of the card, although my MSI card was TDP limited with voltage up 1577 seemed to be the limit as I would just black screen. I haven't seen any artifacts yet my system just completely black screens at unstable clocks, it's very odd to me, most of the time cards will start showing symptoms/few artifacts but with my two 970's its been all or nothing.
> Your score is extremely low for stock, I got a GPU score of about 11.8k stock on my MSI gaming. Did you do a proper driver clean, make sure everythings connected, and make sure you have max performance set in your OS power options? Something is fishy with your system/setup to get a score like that.


yes I did everything correctly, I am running a X58 board with the pci-16 2.0 and not 3.0
I have seen others with about the same in a older system.

edit: oops I just checked and all my programs except firestrike are set to prefer maximum performance in nvcp, I will run it again.

well it went from 7028 to 7078.
their chart shows a i7 with a titan gets 9131. so whats up with that.
as long as all my games run perfect at max/ultra settings which they do thats what matters.
I also noticed that firestrike is only using 70% of my gpu when all my games use 80% to 100%
also did some searching and for my old cpu my score is about right.


----------



## mse09

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DBEAU*
> 
> Wow, that's a bummer. Let me know what kind of options you have in Afterburner when you get your card. I'm wondering if I'f be able to flash your bios to my reference card. Anyone have a clue?


I will definitely post what I find here, as apparently no one else has gotten this model. I'm hoping it turns out to be a good one, if not I'll be bummed. To think with the 2x8pin power input I should potentially be able to push this card easily, we will see. Will report back after it finally gets here.


----------



## Mattb2e

So I got the card installed as soon as I got home today. I have been playing with it for a while now, and i'm fairly disappointing with the temps i'm getting. The card is running at 72C at stock clocks with 70% fan speed. I am not sure if I am not getting enough air flow to the card, or if the card itself is just running hot.

My previous video card (HD 7870) ran in the 60's at full load.


----------



## n780tivs980

http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16814500364&ignorebbr=1&cm_re=PPSSNAMMOXACXL-_-14-500-364-_-Product

Back in stock, dual 8 pins and people reporting 1600mhz easy.

SO TEMPTED

Not seen any one with it in here though?


----------



## Zipperly

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mattb2e*
> 
> So I got the card installed as soon as I got home today. I have been playing with it for a while now, and i'm fairly disappointing with the temps i'm getting. The card is running at 72C at stock clocks with 70% fan speed. I am not sure if I am not getting enough air flow to the card, or if the card itself is just running hot.
> 
> My previous video card (HD 7870) ran in the 60's at full load.


That doesnt sound right at all, my 780 only gets to 58c with massive overclock and 70 percent fan speed. Might wanna try reapplying the thermal paste, also what is your airflow in your case like?


----------



## Feladis

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MaN227*
> 
> I just changed that highlighted setting as u have it. it was on application controlled prior.
> checked res and its set correctly at default for monitor 2560x1440 .
> 
> also at 144 refresh.
> 
> a noob question indeed. do oc setting "stick after reboot" when using afterburner and or precision?
> 
> I have the free version of 3dmark does that make a difference? as there are many greyed out settings for it.


WOW, so I have the Asus Swift monitor and just changed my Nvidia Control Panel settings to Highest Refresh Rate Possible, *and my graphics score went up 6k points!!!!* It's not doing as great as other SLI 970s, but it's nice to have confirmation that they're doing a decent job.



http://www.3dmark.com/3dm/4292020

I wonder if there are other things I can do to increase to the 24k range. During the Futuremark test, my first card went up to 99% usage but the other was around 71% max.


----------



## Zipperly

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *n780tivs980*
> 
> http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16814500364&ignorebbr=1&cm_re=PPSSNAMMOXACXL-_-14-500-364-_-Product
> 
> Back in stock, dual 8 pins and people reporting 1600mhz easy.
> 
> SO TEMPTED
> 
> Not seen any one with it in here though?


What about this one? its dual 8 pin too and cost less.

http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16814500363&SortField=0&SummaryType=0&PageSize=10&SelectedRating=-1&VideoOnlyMark=False&IsFeedbackTab=true#scrollFullInfo


----------



## Mattb2e

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Zipperly*
> 
> That doesnt sound right at all, my 780 only gets to 58c with massive overclock and 70 percent fan speed. Might wanna try reapplying the thermal paste, also what is your airflow in your case like?


200mm fan in the front, 120mm fan at the back, H220 radiator at the top blowing in. I don't see how a newer card with a much more energy efficient power envelope, and WF3 cooler would run hotter than my previous card.


----------



## sonic2911

BHphoto has MSI gaming for pre-order
http://www.bhphotovideo.com/c/product/1085232-REG/msi_gtx_970_gaming_4g.html


----------



## Zipperly

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mattb2e*
> 
> 200mm fan in the front, 120mm fan at the back, H220 radiator at the top blowing in. I don't see how a newer card with a much more energy efficient power envelope, and WF3 cooler would run hotter than my previous card.


Well thats why im saying something isnt right, likely a very poor thermal paste job. I would try redoing that first and go from there.


----------



## Mattb2e

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Zipperly*
> 
> Well thats why im saying something isnt right, likely a very poor thermal paste job. I would try redoing that first and go from there.


I shouldn't have to tear apart the cooler to reapply TIM on a brand new card if Gigabyte did a poor job the first go around. Would you want to tear down a card you just took out of the box?


----------



## jlhawn

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Feladis*
> 
> WOW, so I have the Asus Swift monitor and just changed my Nvidia Control Panel settings to Highest Refresh Rate Possible, *and my graphics score went up 6k points!!!!* It's not doing as great as other SLI 970s, but it's nice to have confirmation that they're doing a decent job.
> 
> 
> 
> http://www.3dmark.com/3dm/4292020
> 
> I wonder if there are other things I can do to increase to the 24k range. During the Futuremark test, my first card went up to 99% usage but the other was around 71% max.


I think 3d mark firestrike is wack, I wouldn't trust it.
my 2 GTX 580's last year in my current system scored over 35K but my new GTX 970 Gaming G1 Gigabyte in the same system (yes X58) only scored 7078.
and it's only using about 70% of my gpu but my games use every bit of my gpu up to 100%


----------



## Triniboi82

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mattb2e*
> 
> I shouldn't have to tear apart the cooler to *reapply TIM* on a brand new card if Gigabyte did a poor job the first go around. Would you want to tear down a card you just took out of the box?


I was actually gonna suggest that as well. That's part of troubleshooting, you could either do a tear down/reapply, rma the card but sure you'll have a good wait for a replacement, or just live with it. Taking off a gpu cooler is pretty easy to do. When I get mines, if temps are off that's exactly what I'll do.


----------



## jlhawn

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mattb2e*
> 
> I shouldn't have to tear apart the cooler to reapply TIM on a brand new card if Gigabyte did a poor job the first go around. Would you want to tear down a card you just took out of the box?


I wouldn't take it apart just yet I would contact Gigabyte, I have the same gpu (got it yesterday) and my highest temp so far under full load with gpu boost at 1380mhz was 61c with fan at 45%


----------



## Mattb2e

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jlhawn*
> 
> I wouldn't take it apart just yet I would contact Gigabyte, I have the same gpu (got it yesterday) and my highest temp so far under full load with gpu boost at 1380mhz was 61c with fan at 45%


I have a ticket submitted already, just waiting on a response. I am gonna pick up a higher CFM 200mm fan tomorrow in the event that i'm not getting enough fresh air into the case, however I do not think that is the situation.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Triniboi82*
> 
> I was actually gonna suggest that as well. That's part of troubleshooting, you could either do a tear down/reapply, rma the card but sure you'll have a good wait for a replacement, or just live with it. Taking off a gpu cooler is pretty easy to do. When I get mines, if temps are off that's exactly what I'll do.


oh no, I understand, as I have done this several times in the past. It's not hard to do, I just don't think it's the best option just yet. I have never had to replace TIM on a brand new card before, and as I said previously, my last GPU ran cooler than this one, and it is significantly older.


----------



## dante`afk

Spent whole day testing my 2 G1's today.

Benchstable are 1564 on gpu and 8000 on memory, however really game stable is only 1500mhz on the gpu. It is not a temperature issue, no matter if +0mv or +87mv, it will not clock higher and be stable at the same time. I talk here about several hours playing without the driver to reset on ultra settings 1440p.

Also, no matter how more mhz the memory gets, FPS do not change, +0mhz or +500mhz does nothing FPS wise.


----------



## Serandur

Oh no, my replacement Gigabyte G1 970 is here because my first one buzzed. I'm too nervous to do the switch, worried the second will be no better.


----------



## Zipperly

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mattb2e*
> 
> I shouldn't have to tear apart the cooler to reapply TIM on a brand new card if Gigabyte did a poor job the first go around. Would you want to tear down a card you just took out of the box?


Do as you wish, im only trying to help out and yes I have had to do it before and never considered it a difficult job.


----------



## jlhawn

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Serandur*
> 
> Oh no, my replacement Gigabyte G1 970 is here because my first one buzzed. I'm too nervous to do the switch, worried the second will be no better.


change it now and then let us know.


----------



## moccor

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mattb2e*
> 
> I shouldn't have to tear apart the cooler to reapply TIM on a brand new card if Gigabyte did a poor job the first go around. Would you want to tear down a card you just took out of the box?


That's exactly what many people do lol. Stock TIM sucks


----------



## Serandur

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jlhawn*
> 
> change it now and then let us know.


Going to have to wait, it's been a long day and I'm hungry/tired. I will definitely post results though. Maybe try SLI a bit...


----------



## Mattb2e

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Zipperly*
> 
> Do as you wish, im only trying to help out and yes I have had to do it before and never considered it a difficult job.


It's not a difficult job, however it's something I would rather use a last resort. If Gigabyte says to go ahead and re-apply TIM, I will. I have done my fair share of reapplications of TIM, and I would rather not unless I have to.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *moccor*
> 
> That's exactly what many people do lol. Stock TIM sucks


I have never had any issues with stock TIM, the last 3 cards I bought have had very good out of the box performance, and I was able to overclock decently as a result. This card doesn't give me much headroom in it's current condition, hopefully that can be easily fixed.


----------



## dVeLoPe

so im getting frustrated with everythign bering sold out so first one in stock im buying but should i choose one over another?

EVGA FTW 970
ASUS STRIX 970
GIGABYTE G1


----------



## dante`afk

gigabyte or asus. evga did no good job on the 9xx series.


----------



## Zipperly

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mattb2e*
> 
> I have never had any issues with stock TIM, the last 3 cards I bought have had very good out of the box performance, and I was able to overclock decently as a result. This card doesn't give me much headroom in it's current condition, hopefully that can be easily fixed.


Well I certainly have had my fair share of cards with bad TIM jobs and have been able to fix many issues similar to yours with a simple reapplication. I understand you dont wanna do it and thats fine, was just giving you my own personal experience and so I suggested you try it.


----------



## ramoncosta

Guru3d review:

the 970 SLI with a Core i7 3960X with all cores clocked at @ 4.6GHz
System Wattage with GPU in FULL Stress = 439 Watts

but:
GeForce GTX 970 or 980 in 2-way SLI - On your average system the cards require you to have an 700~800 Watt power supply unit as minimum.

*** ? 439 watts in full stress and i need a 700W card ? is it just because of the efficiency ?
i'm pretty sure my Corsair CX600V2 can sustain up to 610W in the 12V rail, am i safe to use 2 970s in this PSU or not ?


----------



## Mattb2e

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Zipperly*
> 
> Well I certainly have had my fair share of cards with bad TIM jobs and have been able to fix many issues similar to yours with a simple reapplication. I understand you dont wanna do it and thats fine, was just giving you my own personal experience and so I suggested you try it.


I appreciate your suggestion, and it's not invalid by any means, I may still have to do just that


----------



## Mattb2e

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ramoncosta*
> 
> Guru3d review:
> 
> the 970 SLI with a Core i7 3960X with all cores clocked at @ 4.6GHz
> System Wattage with GPU in FULL Stress = 439 Watts
> 
> but:
> GeForce GTX 970 or 980 in 2-way SLI - On your average system the cards require you to have an 700~800 Watt power supply unit as minimum.
> 
> *** ? 439 watts in full stress and i need a 700W card ? is it just because of the efficiency ?
> i'm pretty sure my Corsair CX600V2 can sustain up to 610W in the 12V rail, am i safe to use 2 970s in this PSU or not ?


Generally they over-inflate the recommended wattage to to sort of prevent failure from crappy PSU's that aren't capable of providing their stated wattage.


----------



## smithydan

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mattb2e*
> 
> Generally they over-inflate the recommended wattage to to sort of prevent failure from crappy PSU's that aren't capable of providing their stated wattage.


True, but also having higher wattage than needed gives a quieter running psu


----------



## scotthulbs

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Feladis*
> 
> WOW, so I have the Asus Swift monitor and just changed my Nvidia Control Panel settings to Highest Refresh Rate Possible, *and my graphics score went up 6k points!!!!* It's not doing as great as other SLI 970s, but it's nice to have confirmation that they're doing a decent job.
> 
> 
> 
> http://www.3dmark.com/3dm/4292020
> 
> I wonder if there are other things I can do to increase to the 24k range. During the Futuremark test, my first card went up to 99% usage but the other was around 71% max.


Rerun with Vsync OFF and your gpu score will likely be around 25000. I bet the 144hz refresh is limiting your max framerate. My guess would be 25,342 gpu score based on your settings


----------



## Feladis

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *scotthulbs*
> 
> Rerun with Vsync OFF and your gpu score will likely be around 25000. I bet the 144hz refresh is limiting your max framerate. My guess would be 25,342 gpu score based on your settings


Right now I have G-Synch enabled because I have the Asus Swift. Should I turn that off?


----------



## scotthulbs

Yeah, under vsync just set it to off. Then you will not be limited to 144hz.


----------



## scotthulbs

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dante`afk*
> 
> Did some testing with +500 Mhz and + 0 Mhz on the memory, I get neither in Tomb Raider nor in Shadow of Mordor more FPS with +500.
> 
> However you get much more points in 3DMark with that.
> 
> Conclusion, not worth.


What settings were you running for Tomb Raider? I gave it a shot thinking I could run high core clocks if I kept the mem stock but i got a huge improvement.

Max Settings @ 1440p with 4xSSAA Stock mem 1500 core


Max Settings @ 1440p with 4xSSAA +400 mem 1500 core


----------



## staryoshi

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dVeLoPe*
> 
> so im getting frustrated with everythign bering sold out so first one in stock im buying but should i choose one over another?
> 
> EVGA FTW 970
> ASUS STRIX 970
> GIGABYTE G1


The Asus model is my favorite /biased. The Gigabyte model is overkill as far as I'm concerned.


----------



## Feladis

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *scotthulbs*
> 
> Yeah, under vsync just set it to off. Then you will not be limited to 144hz.


Hmm I thought that might help but it did not. I'm not pushing against 144 frames at all so I think that makes sense. Still sitting at around 19.5k Firestrike graphics score with 2x Gigabyte 970


----------



## jlhawn

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *staryoshi*
> 
> The Asus model is my favorite /biased. The Gigabyte model is overkill as far as I'm concerned.


I love my Gigabyte G1.
I have always bought PNY reference cooler stock clock gpu's, this is my first overkill gpu and I'm never going back.
anyway to the original question the ASUS or Gigabyte are good choices, nah on the EVGA>


----------



## jlhawn

can someone with a Gigabyte G1 Gaming post a good overclock setting using msi afterburner please.








maybe show me where you sliders are set on afterburner and the + numbers.

thank you.


----------



## Feladis

Would you guys like to compare Heaven scores with SLI 970s on 1440P? I don't see those scores anywhere and not sure how accurate Firestrike is with my card.

Here's my Heaven settings (all Max) and scores:

DX11
Quality: Ultra
Tesselation: Extreme
AA: x8
2560x1440p


----------



## The Nano

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Feladis*
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> Would you guys like to compare Heaven scores with SLI 970s on 1440P? I don't see those scores anywhere and not sure how accurate Firestrike is with my card.
> 
> Here's my Heaven settings (all Max) and scores:
> 
> DX11
> Quality: Ultra
> Tesselation: Extreme
> AA: x8
> 2560x1440p




Here is a test with 1080 resolution. Not my run. Hope you can get something out of this? Maybe test with 1080 resolution yourself?

Taken from: http://murobbs.plaza.fi/testitulokset/979176-unigine-heaven-4-0-unigine-valley-4.html#post1714104731


----------



## scotthulbs

1500 Core 7600 Mem


----------



## goodenough88

Looking to purchase 2 GTX 970's in the near future and going to put both of them under water using some full cover waterblocks. Mostly likely the EK waterblocks that are going to be released in near future.

Currently looking at the Galax GTX970 EXOC cards as they have the 1x8-pin & 1x6-pin power supply for improved overclocking & they are cheaper on price than every other card.

Is there any reason for not going with the Galax cards compared to my other two card options: Gigabyte Windforce card & MSI Gaming card.


----------



## gizmo11x

hey did anybody who had loud buzzing (or coil whine) notice any improvement over time? or did you guys just return the cards hoping for a better one?

I would really like to keep mine as it OC well, has a decent ASIC, good temps.


----------



## Germanian

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *gizmo11x*
> 
> hey did anybody who had loud buzzing (or coil whine) notice any improvement over time? or did you guys just return the cards hoping for a better one?
> 
> I would really like to keep mine as it OC well, has a decent ASIC, good temps.


hoping mine goes away after some time. Having some mild coil or buzzing noise on my MSI GTX 970.
I am going to keep it it's not bad at all inside my case.


----------



## gizmo11x

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Germanian*
> 
> hoping mine goes away after some time. Having some mild coil or buzzing noise on my MSI GTX 970.
> I am going to keep it it's not bad at all inside my case.


yeah I think I'm gonna keep it for a few days as well, leaving heaven to run during the nights. run it in or something.
it's not terrible but it's definitely annoying. I will upload a video later


----------



## Arizonian

Figured out temps finally. Had to remove a custom PSU cover and add a 6th CM 120mm Jetflo on the bottom of the case pushing air up. Case fans at a modest 50% I've tamed the GPU's.

Still may need a side fan because I''m still getting warning that the PCIe is 60C. Not sure if that's normal with SLI for PCIe lane temps. All the other temps on mother board seems to be in check.

Finally found OC nirvana with temps while gaming.

GPU1 82C
GPU2 67C

Both run GPU load 99% & 98%. No voltage needed at a constant 1520 MHz Core. No down clocking.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jlhawn*
> 
> can someone with a Gigabyte G1 Gaming post a good overclock setting using msi afterburner please.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> maybe show me where you sliders are set on afterburner and the + numbers.
> 
> thank you.


If your gaming a good starting place is +112 Power Limit / +150 Core Clock offset / +247 Memory Offset. This should give you a 1554 MHz Core / 1875 MHz Memory (7500 MHz effectively) on the G1's.

If you crash I've found adding up to +60 mV to the Core Voltage is effective. Any voltage over +60 mV did not change anything for me.


----------



## Jure-Kure

Which gtx 970 brand is best and worst ?









Thanx


----------



## fleetfeather

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *goodenough88*
> 
> Looking to purchase 2 GTX 970's in the near future and going to put both of them under water using some full cover waterblocks. Mostly likely the EK waterblocks that are going to be released in near future.
> 
> Currently looking at the Galax GTX970 EXOC cards as they have the 1x8-pin & 1x6-pin power supply for improved overclocking & they are cheaper on price than every other card.
> 
> Is there any reason for not going with the Galax cards compared to my other two card options: Gigabyte Windforce card & MSI Gaming card.


EK has no blocks planned for the EXOC


----------



## Cakewalk_S

Quick question for you guys...

Anyone use "Lasership"???/ Apparently Amazon is using Lasership to ship my card 1 day. LOL I saw where its leaving from...10miles away from me. haha I think normal shipping would be 1 day shipping anyway.
Did you guys need a SOD? I sure hope not, work today and I've got an obligation tonight so I might be gone...


----------



## nandapanda

Can anyone recommend a good case for housing a couple of these 970's in SLI? Wanting to keep the noise and temps down as much as possible and wanting to buy this weekend. Cheers


----------



## Pandora's Box

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *nandapanda*
> 
> Can anyone recommend a good case for housing a couple of these 970's in SLI? Wanting to keep the noise and temps down as much as possible and wanting to buy this weekend. Cheers


huge fan of the coolermaster haf xb


----------



## goodenough88

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *fleetfeather*
> 
> EK has no blocks planned for the EXOC


Lol well that makes it pretty simple then!


----------



## amlett

Is there any news about custom BIOS? Can't wait for unlocking that TDP limit...


----------



## Pandora's Box

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *amlett*
> 
> Is there any news about custom BIOS? Can't wait for unlocking that TDP limit...


Last I heard is there's issues getting past the UEFI signed part of the bios.


----------



## n780tivs980

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Zipperly*
> 
> What about this one? its dual 8 pin too and cost less.
> 
> http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16814500363&SortField=0&SummaryType=0&PageSize=10&SelectedRating=-1&VideoOnlyMark=False&IsFeedbackTab=true#scrollFullInfo


Nah no where near as good as the amp extreme, that is the best of the best 970s atm.


----------



## amlett

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Pandora's Box*
> 
> Last I heard is there's issues getting past the UEFI signed part of the bios.


thanks for the reply. I thought that with the new nvflash it was possible flashing new bios...


----------



## Pandora's Box

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *amlett*
> 
> thanks for the reply. I thought that with the new nvflash it was possible flashing new bios...


you can flash another manufacturers bios to the card, but from what i understand the problem is when you modify the bios to raise the power target it nullifies the UEFI signature. At-least that's my understanding.


----------



## Techboy10

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Arizonian*
> 
> If your gaming a good starting place is +112 Power Limit / +150 Core Clock offset / +247 Memory Offset. This should give you a 1554 MHz Core / 1875 MHz Memory (7500 MHz effectively) on the G1's.
> 
> If you crash I've found adding up to +60 mV to the Core Voltage is effective. Any voltage over +60 mV did not change anything for me.


Wouldn't a +150 core clock offset give a core boost of 1504 MHz? Since the stock boost (on my G1 anyway) is 1354 MHz + 150 = 1504. To get 1554 MHz you'd need a +200 offset.


----------



## dante`afk

No, if you pay close attention in MSI, +10mhz is not in reality +10mhz.

For eexample my cards boosts to 1390 without overclock. If I set +120Mhz in MSI AB the boost ends up to be 1493mhz.


----------



## dante`afk

Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!



Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Feladis*
> 
> Would you guys like to compare Heaven scores with SLI 970s on 1440P? I don't see those scores anywhere and not sure how accurate Firestrike is with my card.
> 
> Here's my Heaven settings (all Max) and scores:
> 
> DX11
> Quality: Ultra
> Tesselation: Extreme
> AA: x8
> 2560x1440p


----------



## Techboy10

Hmm, that's weird haha.

Guess I'll have to play around with MSI when I get home from work today. Hopefully I can get to 1500 MHz with my G1 (62.2% ASIC quality







).


----------



## mse09

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *n780tivs980*
> 
> Nah no where near as good as the amp extreme, that is the best of the best 970s atm.


No where near as good? There is only a $30 difference, chances are they are the same board with different coolers and bios options. I'm pretty sure they are not vastly different.


----------



## Rapster

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *nandapanda*
> 
> Can anyone recommend a good case for housing a couple of these 970's in SLI? Wanting to keep the noise and temps down as much as possible and wanting to buy this weekend. Cheers


I have a Silverstone FT02 (SST-FT02B-USB3.0), it's extremely cool performing. It is really, really quiet and nice to look at, too. I have the black one and upgraded it myself to now include the USB 3.0 ports as I've had it some years. One thing different about this case is the orientation of the motherboard, as opposed to most other cases; the motherboard is rotated through 90°, the back of the motherboard is at the top of the case. It does have the advantage of keeping components really cool. My Gigabyte G1 GTX 970 at idle is sitting at 24°C in a room with 20°C ambient and with core boost at 1506.1 and memory at 1879.2, the maximum temp reached in Firestrike is 53.0°C. With the Silverstone, you won't have the problem of one card heating the one above it.



In 'case' you're interested...

http://www.silverstonetek.com/product.php?pid=242


----------



## iliobossa

gigabyte gtx 970 gaming 1 Heaven 1602/8260 stock cooling 55g.
https://imageshack.com/i/kmAx46Wdp


----------



## Woomack

I don't really care about club's badge but I thought I can post one result.
2x GTX970 Gigabyte Gaming. Max boost ~1570MHz , cards have ASIC 62% and 64% ( lack of luck is strong with me ). Memory runs up to 2025MHz on both cards.



Depends from test both cards can run between 1450 and 1580MHz. Hardest to pass is 3DM11.


----------



## Shady787

Received my 2 MSI Gtx 970 on Monday. Running a phillips 4k monitor without any problems. 95FPS on metro:LL and around 100 on FFXIV:ARR









Can I be added to the owner's list?


----------



## Rahldrac

Anybody doing Sli on a maximus hero VII? Preferably with 2x Gigabyte. Asus support is telling me that I need a motherboard being able to do two pci lanes on x16


----------



## Rapster

I don't put much faith into the ASIC quality percentage, nobody really knows what it actually is a measurement of. Who knows, lower might be better.


----------



## Zipperly

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *scotthulbs*
> 
> What settings were you running for Tomb Raider? I gave it a shot thinking I could run high core clocks if I kept the mem stock but i got a huge improvement.
> 
> Max Settings @ 1440p with 4xSSAA Stock mem 1500 core
> 
> 
> Max Settings @ 1440p with 4xSSAA +400 mem 1500 core


I would like to start seeing more overclocked 970's vs overclocked 780's. Just for comparisons sake my 780 at 1280mhz core 6800mhz mem got 64.6fps average with those same settings, I can get up to around 1375mhz core and 7000mhz mem if I really push it.


----------



## n780tivs980

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mse09*
> 
> No where near as good? There is only a $30 difference, chances are they are the same board with different coolers and bios options. I'm pretty sure they are not vastly different.


Nah they are very different, most people on the amp extreme are hitting close to or 1600 easily. It also has better cooling and most likely much better build quality.


----------



## dante`afk

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Rahldrac*
> 
> Anybody doing Sli on a maximus hero VII? Preferably with 2x Gigabyte. Asus support is telling me that I need a motherboard being able to do two pci lanes on x16


i am. both lanes are x16 by default, why would you need a new board.. just look at the specs.


----------



## Woomack

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Rahldrac*
> 
> Anybody doing Sli on a maximus hero VII? Preferably with 2x Gigabyte. Asus support is telling me that I need a motherboard being able to do two pci lanes on x16


I was testing it on Maximus VII Gene and Gigabyte Z97X-SOC Force. Similar results on both the same as on MSI X99S SLI Plus. PCIE 3.0 x8 is more than enough for these cards.


----------



## iliobossa

14031 Graphics Score


----------



## master0068

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *scotthulbs*
> 
> What settings were you running for Tomb Raider? I gave it a shot thinking I could run high core clocks if I kept the mem stock but i got a huge improvement.
> 
> Max Settings @ 1440p with 4xSSAA Stock mem 1500 core
> 
> 
> Max Settings @ 1440p with 4xSSAA +400 mem 1500 core


Yeah, people tend to spread misinformation on a single benchmark, but each game and bench are limited by different parts of the architecture (texture, bandwidth, pixel etc.). Just because a specific benchmark doesn't show a performance increase dont give up 500mhz on memory because its giving you an extra 40mhz on core and 100 3DMark score.


----------



## jlhawn

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Arizonian*
> 
> Figured out temps finally. Had to remove a custom PSU cover and add a 6th CM 120mm Jetflo on the bottom of the case pushing air up. Case fans at a modest 50% I've tamed the GPU's.
> 
> Still may need a side fan because I''m still getting warning that the PCIe is 60C. Not sure if that's normal with SLI for PCIe lane temps. All the other temps on mother board seems to be in check.
> 
> Finally found OC nirvana with temps while gaming.
> 
> GPU1 82C
> GPU2 67C
> 
> Both run GPU load 99% & 98%. No voltage needed at a constant 1520 MHz Core. No down clocking.
> If your gaming a good starting place is +112 Power Limit / +150 Core Clock offset / +247 Memory Offset. This should give you a 1554 MHz Core / 1875 MHz Memory (7500 MHz effectively) on the G1's.
> 
> If you crash I've found adding up to +60 mV to the Core Voltage is effective. Any voltage over +60 mV did not change anything for me.


thank you, I will try it in a few mins.

edit: just tried them in heaven 4.0
core clock went to 1544, memory to 3758, max temp 66c
thanks lots for the settings, works perfect. why is my memory clock so different though? is it ok?


----------



## hamzta09

Anyone else got scanlines with the 970?

On my main monitor I have a million horizontal scanlines, noticed when watching moving footage i.e. game or movie.
Its not tearing. Probably 1-3 pixel width between each line.

Like this http://premierepro.net/wp-content/uploads/2011/06/ScanLines-682x383.jpg
But not as extreme.


----------



## jlhawn

is this score ok for an old X58 system with pci-e 2.0 ?
also can I change the resolution in the benchmark even if my monitor is 1920x1080 ?


----------



## jlhawn

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Techboy10*
> 
> Wouldn't a +150 core clock offset give a core boost of 1504 MHz? Since the stock boost (on my G1 anyway) is 1354 MHz + 150 = 1504. To get 1554 MHz you'd need a +200 offset.


I just ran the suggested settings on heaven 4.0
core clock 1544mhz
memory clock 3758mhz max temp 66c
ran very good and nice an smooth


----------



## Stay Puft

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jlhawn*
> 
> stock clocks
> 
> 
> 
> http://www.3dmark.com/3dm/4289304?


What is the 970 clocked at? Somethings wrong


----------



## jlhawn

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Stay Puft*
> 
> What is the 970 clocked at? Somethings wrong


I goofed on my settings on that one, had power managment set on adaptive so only 63% of gpu was being used.
also my system is pci-e 2.0


----------



## Stay Puft

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jlhawn*
> 
> I goofed on my settings on that one, had power managment set on adaptive so only 63% of gpu was being used.
> also my system is pci-e 2.0


That will do it


----------



## jlhawn

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Stay Puft*
> 
> That will do it


thank you for the concern though







as I was a little concerned myself.


----------



## Stay Puft

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jlhawn*
> 
> thank you for the concern though
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> as I was a little concerned myself.


What is your 970 clocked at and what does it score in the Firestrike physics test?


----------



## GamingWiidesire

I got an official answer from Gigabyte now regarding rev 1.0/rev1.1
Quote:


> Bei der GV-N970G1 GAMING-4GD rev 1.1 wurden wegem Lieferschwierigkeiten
> eines Zulieferers andere Bauteile in der PWM Stufe verwendet.
> 
> Ein VGA Bios mit geänderter Lüftersteuereung ist nicht verfügbar.
> Die Mindestdrehzahl der verwendenten Lüfter ist 1300rpm ±400 rpm


Translated (roughly)
Quote:


> Because of shortness of supplies we switched a supplier of PWM (regulating?)components for the GV-N970G1 GAMING-4GD. [(thus naming it rev 1.1.)]
> A VGA Bios for a different fan control is not available.. The minimum fan speeds of the used fans are 1300rpm ±400 rpm.


Seems like nothing changed fan speed wise for the rev 1.1. The only hope for rev 1.0 could be that they release a semi-passive BIOS, but that's highly unlikely.


----------



## Hackslash

Thanks for the info.


----------



## doza

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dVeLoPe*
> 
> so im getting frustrated with everythign bering sold out so first one in stock im buying but should i choose one over another?
> 
> EVGA FTW 970
> ASUS STRIX 970
> GIGABYTE G1


if u are into oc' dont use asus i have it and vrm is crazy at 90c plus u have no memory cooling, giga has great cooling vrm and memory + it has a lot of extra tdp unlike asus as it uses only 8 pin molex, giga has 8+6 pin molex for now it can oc more than strix for about 100mhz core,but when custom bios arrive ( extra vcore voltage )giga is going high!


----------



## PuffinMyLye

Can a single 970 do 3440x1440 resolution? I see in the tech specs that max resolution is 2560x1600 but I don't really see any cards that say they can do 3440x1440. I assume a 970 can but want to be sure before pulling the trigger.


----------



## jlhawn

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Stay Puft*
> 
> What is your 970 clocked at and what does it score in the Firestrike physics test?


right now with the overclock settings provided by arizonian in heaven it reached a boost core clock of 1544mhz and memory 3758. stock boost was 1380 coreclock.
I will be running firestrike with these settings later today.


----------



## Seblo

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *PuffinMyLye*
> 
> Can a single 970 do 3440x1440 resolution? I see in the tech specs that max resolution is 2560x1600 but I don't really see any cards that say they can do 3440x1440. I assume a 970 can but want to be sure before pulling the trigger.


What do you mean by "can"? The cards supports 4096x2160. But if games will run smooth with one 970 is another question.


----------



## MrTOOSHORT

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *PuffinMyLye*
> 
> Can a single 970 do 3440x1440 resolution? I see in the tech specs that max resolution is 2560x1600 but I don't really see any cards that say they can do 3440x1440. I assume a 970 can but want to be sure before pulling the trigger.




*http://www.geforce.com/hardware/desktop-gpus/geforce-gtx-970/specifications*


----------



## PuffinMyLye

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Seblo*
> 
> What do you mean by "can"? The cards supports 4096x2160. But if games will run smooth with one 970 is another question.


I just wanted to be sure it would work with a 34" Ultra Widescreen display.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MrTOOSHORT*
> 
> 
> 
> *http://www.geforce.com/hardware/desktop-gpus/geforce-gtx-970/specifications*


Perfect, thank you. I guess the tech specs on the reseller's website are just wrong.


----------



## dante`afk

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *PuffinMyLye*
> 
> Can a single 970 do 3440x1440 resolution? I see in the tech specs that max resolution is 2560x1600 but I don't really see any cards that say they can do 3440x1440. I assume a 970 can but want to be sure before pulling the trigger.


Did you read about DSR







?


----------



## Seblo

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *PuffinMyLye*
> 
> I just wanted to be sure it would work with a 34" Ultra Widescreen display.
> Perfect, thank you. I guess the tech specs on the reseller's website are just wrong.


Thats the limit with a VGA cable which you wont be using. With a DP cable you'll be able to run 3440x1440.

And if you're wondering about performance have a look at some reviews/tests with 2560x1440 as resolution and add/subtract ~30% from the result.


----------



## PuffinMyLye

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Seblo*
> 
> Thats the limit with a VGA cable which you wont be using. With a DP or DVI cable you'll be able to run 3440x1440.
> 
> And if you're wondering about performance have a look at some reviews/tests with 2560x1440 as resolution and add/subtract ~30% from the result.


Thanks. I'm not all that concerned about gaming to be honest with you. I'm just in the market for a card that has a DP, is less than 10" long (Silverstone FT03 Mini), and can support a 34" Ultra widescreen display at 3440x1440. Only reason I'm even looking at the 970 is because I figure I might as well future proof myself a bit for the few times I may want to game over the next few years.


----------



## Seblo

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *PuffinMyLye*
> 
> Thanks. I'm not all that concerned about gaming to be honest with you. I'm just in the market for a card that has a DP, is less than 10" long (Silverstone FT03 Mini), and can support a 34" Ultra widescreen display at 3440x1440. Only reason I'm even looking at the 970 is because I figure I might as well future proof myself a bit for the few times I may want to game over the next few years.


Gotcha, then you'll be fine.

(edited my answer since DVI dosnt support that resolution)


----------



## Rigwizard

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *rv8000*
> 
> In terms of what you can do with the stock card, the Gigabyte G1. Higher TDP/Power limit without having to edit the bios, more efficient cooler, better vrm cooling. If you're going to/have plans to put the card under water as far as I know the MSI card has beefier components setup (6+2 phase) compared to the G1's 5+1, although it's rumored (and until MSI confirms) that because of the buck controller on the MSI Gaming card it is technically a 3+1 phase card w/doubled chokes.
> 
> To make it simple, for air and not modding the bios get the Gigabyte G1. If you have plans to mod the bios and go water get the MSI Gaming or ASUS Strix. I'm getting a detailed look at the Zotac Omega card sometime today so if things pan out well there may be another card to recommend.


Check your card lengths too. I couldn't squeeze a G1 in my case without disrupting airflow and having to hacksaw the drive bay so it was an MSI for me.


----------



## Feladis

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dante`afk*


Dante - We're pretty much the same here. What do you score in Firestrike?


----------



## dante`afk

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Feladis*
> 
> Dante - We're pretty much the same here. What do you score in Firestrike?





http://imgur.com/f9KgC


----------



## hamzta09

After using 4K in Grid Autosport, desktop is stuck at 60hz even though Ive disabled the feature AND set it to 120hz in nvcpl.

Anyway Grid Autosport = 40fps at 4K, Ultra, 8x MSAA.


----------



## jjsoviet

Oh yeah what's this thing about ASIC quality? I only got 72.9% for mine if you're wondering.


----------



## DBEAU

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jlhawn*
> 
> is this score ok for an old X58 system with pci-e 2.0 ?
> also can I change the resolution in the benchmark even if my monitor is 1920x1080 ?
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


Practically the same score I get with Z77/2600k but I'm also "limited" to pcie 2.0. I don't believe pcie 2.0 is at all limiting with 1 gtx 970 though.


----------



## DBEAU

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Pandora's Box*
> 
> you can flash another manufacturers bios to the card, but from what i understand the problem is when you modify the bios to raise the power target it nullifies the UEFI signature. At-least that's my understanding.


Do you have any evidence of this in practice? I'm very interested in my BIOS options and flashing and so forth but I want to make sure it's relatively safe. I'm very limited with my stock BIOS, it only allows +106% power increase.


----------



## dean_8486

970 Gigabyte G1 arriving tomorrow, followed by another soon for SLI. Any news on waterblocks for these?


----------



## Techboy10

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jjsoviet*
> 
> Oh yeah what's this thing about ASIC quality? I only got 72.9% for mine if you're wondering.


From what I've briefly read, higher ASIC = better overclocking ability due to less voltage leakage or something along those lines. Not sure how true it is though, some people are saying ASIC quality doesn't matter and it's just luck of the draw how well your chip overclocks. 72.9% seems pretty good to me. Mine only has 62.2%, though I haven't tried overclocking it yet.


----------



## Ghostrider5666

My 970 Gigabyte G1 coil whine is louder then the fan under valley benchmark 1.0.


----------



## Stay Puft

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ghostrider5666*
> 
> My 970 Gigabyte G1 coil whine is louder then the fan under valley benchmark 1.0.


I guess i'm lucky because i dont get any coil whine with mine. You sure it's not your PSU


----------



## Ghostrider5666

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Stay Puft*
> 
> I guess i'm lucky because i dont get any coil whine with mine. You sure it's not your PSU


Definitely the video card, It goes away overtime. What's a good overclock?


----------



## Triniboi82

MSI is back in stock on the egg, just got my 2nd


----------



## rv8000

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dean_8486*
> 
> 970 Gigabyte G1 arriving tomorrow, followed by another soon for SLI. Any news on waterblocks for these?


On the EK cooling configurator site the status for full cover block for the G1/Windforce cards says "Coming Soon", safe to say we should be seeing full cover blocks for the Gigabyte cards.


----------



## Cakewalk_S

My asus strix 970 just got delivered today. Will post some pics and screenshots tonight once I get her installed. I'm hoping for a high high asci score!!!


----------



## Yungbenny911

Hmm... Just grabbed two MSI gaming 970's from Newegg... I'll be testing the 970's in SLI vs 980's in SLI to see if the 980s are worth 576$ compared to the 970 at 354$. I think the result would be me selling the 980's lol, but we'll see about that.


----------



## Stay Puft

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Yungbenny911*
> 
> Hmm... Just grabbed two MSI gaming 970's from Newegg... I'll be testing the 970's in SLI vs 980's in SLI to see if the 980s are worth 576$ compared to the 970 at 354$. I think the result would be me selling the 980's lol, but we'll see about that.


Is that you Szeged?


----------



## Yungbenny911

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Stay Puft*
> 
> Is that you Szeged?


lol, when you think of it x3 970's = 1050$, while x2 980's = 1152$







. Oh well, the performance comparison will tell the rest of the story.


----------



## HAL900

ASIC 74.1 is good?


----------



## KingCry

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *HAL900*
> 
> hi
> What program flashing gtx 970 ?
> nvflash 5.19 and 196 dosent work


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Yungbenny911*
> 
> lol, when you think of it x3 970's = 1050$, while x2 980's = 1152$
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> . Oh well, the performance comparison will tell the rest of the story.


Well also when you do the compairison will you be doing a stock and overclocked compairision?


----------



## Yungbenny911

Yup! I'll test them fully, and get every last bit of juice i can pull from them lol


----------



## KingCry

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Yungbenny911*
> 
> Yup! I'll test them fully, and get every last bit of juice i can pull from them lol


Awesome this will help me decide between the 2 cards for my next GPU upgrade at the end of this year.


----------



## Arkuatic

Any word on waterblocks for EVGA GTX 970s? Tried some searches but nothing solid came up and thought I might have missed something. Else I was considering going either MSI or Gigabyte.

Also is 04G-P4-0974-KR the model with the better VRM controller?


----------



## iluvkfc

Hi everyone.
Any news on:
1. Flashing BIOS with increased voltage limit/power target on Maxwell cards (specifically EVGA cards)?
2. Increasing voltage (on EVGA cards) past 1.2V?
3. Most importantly, fix for one card having lower voltage than the other in SLI?

I currently have EVGA ACX 1.0 and want another one for SLI but I am worried about issues with one card having lower voltage in SLI (would it be worth to buy a more expensive card so it has more chance of being stable with the lowered voltage?), and would like some options to push this EVGA card harder (currently stuck at 1502/7700), if it explodes it will probably be for the best.


----------



## jlhawn

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Stay Puft*
> 
> I guess i'm lucky because i dont get any coil whine with mine. You sure it's not your PSU


mine is so quiet I keep checking to see if the fans are even running, but not a peep out it with any kind of coil whine


----------



## [email protected]

My G1 Gaming also have terrible coil whine... :\


----------



## k3nnis

My asus strix so far has no whine.


----------



## kckyle

i'm getting fan whine from my pny gtx 970. anyone know a remedy for this solution?


----------



## jlhawn

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *[email protected]*
> 
> My G1 Gaming also have terrible coil whine... :\


that bites, have you tried using msi afterburner and move the core voltage slider to +12? that worked for me on my GTX 680 when I first bought it.


----------



## fleetfeather

To get rid of coil whine:

1. Pick a heavy loading application of your choice (Kombuster, Furmark, Litecoin Mining, [email protected])
2. Run it for many hours

Coil whine typically reduces after stressing the card for an extended period.


----------



## jlhawn

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *fleetfeather*
> 
> To get rid of coil whine:
> 
> 1. Pick a heavy loading application of your choice (Kombuster, Furmark, Litecoin Mining, [email protected])
> 2. Run it for many hours
> 
> Coil whine typically reduces after stressing the card for an extended period.


yes I have heard of that before, thanks for reminding me for next time.


----------



## kckyle

i dont think mine is a coil whine, its a fan whine, when i increase the rpm of the fan the whine increases as well


----------



## fleetfeather

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kckyle*
> 
> i dont think mine is a coil whine, its a fan whine, when i increase the rpm of the fan the whine increases as well


try lubricating the fans. You'll likely have to disassemble the cooling shroud though


----------



## waytoosexy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *fleetfeather*
> 
> To get rid of coil whine:
> 
> 1. Pick a heavy loading application of your choice (Kombuster, Furmark, Litecoin Mining, [email protected])
> 2. Run it for many hours
> 
> Coil whine typically reduces after stressing the card for an extended period.


Does this really work?

I got coil whine on my MSI 4G too, only it's more like a buzz, a lot like a writing/reading HDD. I woulda've RMAed it if I hadn't spent over a hundred bucks in shipping and customs charges since I bought it from abroad. Spending even more to get a replacement that may have this issue too doesn't seem like a very bright perspective to me. The noise alone doesn't really bother me much as I'm always playing in headphones, still sucks knowing that you're one of the unfortunate ones.

Also, mine seems to be running a bit hotter than others. After about 5 minutes of furmark it reached 70 and that's not even at the highest boost clocks 1189 on average. When playing Shadows of Mordor it can easily reach 66-67 and the door of chassis is open.
It can be anything from 37 to 55 while idle due to the clock spikes (but I take it others get those too.)


----------



## a_ak57

Well, got my G1 today so I guess I'm now part of the club. Performance is a bit worse than my 670 FTW SLI setup as expected, at least in benchmarks, but this thing is ice cold/silent in comparison. Didn't even hit 60C in Firestrike when my 670s would be somewhere in the 70s, probably close to 80, with the fans going hard. ASIC is not great from what I can gather, 63.8% but I'm still curious how it will OC. With firestrike my graphics score for the 670s was 13650 (left them at FTW stock due to heat/noise when OCing further) and my stock run with the G1 yielded 12018, so I'm curious how close it'll get. Interestingly, my overall score is actually only slightly less because my combined score went from 3852 to 4452.


----------



## rv8000

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *waytoosexy*
> 
> Does this really work?
> 
> I got coil whine on my MSI 4G too, only it's more like a buzz, a lot like a writing/reading HDD. I woulda've RMAed it if I hadn't spent over a hundred bucks in shipping and customs charges since I bought it from abroad. Spending even more to get a replacement that may have this issue too doesn't seem like a very bright perspective to me. The noise alone doesn't really bother me much as I'm always playing in headphones, still sucks knowing that you're one of the unfortunate ones.
> 
> *Also, mine seems to be running a bit hotter than others. After about 5 minutes of furmark it reached 70 and that's not even at the highest boost clocks 1189 on average. When playing Shadows of Mordor it can easily reach 66-67 and the door of chassis is open.*
> It can be anything from 37 to 55 while idle due to the clock spikes (but I take it others get those too.)


Remember it's hard to compare user temperatures with such drastically different setups/circumstances; Case size, airflow, ambients and so on. And as always there's no reason to run furmark


----------



## Razzaa

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *a_ak57*
> 
> Well, got my G1 today so I guess I'm now part of the club. Performance is a bit worse than my 670 FTW SLI setup as expected, at least in benchmarks, but this thing is ice cold/silent in comparison. Didn't even hit 60C in Firestrike when my 670s would be somewhere in the 70s, probably close to 80, with the fans going hard. ASIC is not great from what I can gather, 63.8% but I'm still curious how it will OC. With firestrike my graphics score for the 670s was 13650 (left them at FTW stock due to heat/noise when OCing further) and my stock run with the G1 yielded 12018, so I'm curious how close it'll get. Interestingly, my overall score is actually only slightly less because my combined score went from 3852 to 4452.


As a reference my G1 scores 14k + graphics score in Firestrike. Clocks are 1591/8000.

http://www.3dmark.com/fs/2843055


----------



## nandapanda

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *PuffinMyLye*
> 
> Can a single 970 do 3440x1440 resolution? I see in the tech specs that max resolution is 2560x1600 but I don't really see any cards that say they can do 3440x1440. I assume a 970 can but want to be sure before pulling the trigger.


I was running an Asus 970 on 3440x1440 and it was great! Crysis 3 st high to medium was 45-60fps and shadow of mordor ultra 45+fps as well. No noticeable stutters at all. You'll be fine for 3440 if you turn down just a fee things


----------



## MaN227

question on oc'ing and TDP %

using precision x for oc. 112% setting for TDP and a max temp of 80 have them UNLINKED with the 112% TDP having PRIORITY.

in gpu-z I set all columns to show MAX reading in the sensors window.

I run firestrike benchmark and one G1 says max 98.4 % TDP and the other says 83.7% TDP.

why is it not going up and over 100 to 112?

what am I missing?

gpu oc is all new to me, so I MUST be missing something. the G1 will go up to 112 TDP yet I don't even hit 100.... sigh

would appreciate help thanks


----------



## moccor

So on the GTX 760, some of the non-reference cards didn't have any heatsinks on the VRM. The EVGA GTX 760 SC was like this and it was fine. I am curious, would this GTX 760 also be fine without a heatsink attached to it provided I don't overclock it at all? I don't really have a heatgun to test it and I am using a Kraken G10 attached to my G1 GTX 970


----------



## Techboy10

Well I give up trying to overclock my card for now.

Unless I'm doing it completely wrong I can't even get it stable @ 1500/7500 (even with added voltage). When trying to run Firestrike my drivers crash either almost immediately or as it's trying to load the first graphics test (after the demo). The one time I thought it was stable-ish and actually ran Firestrike I ended up with the same score as stock, the overclock didn't get applied for some reason. I guess I'm getting confused with MSI Afterburner because I added a core offset of +150 and the max boost was 1504 MHz (not stable), but another time with the same offset it I think it was 1529 MHz. So then I lowered the offset to +120 and it was suddenly boosting to 1479. Stock boost for my G1 is 1350 MHz btw (at least that's what GPU-Z and AB say is the max after running Firestrike @ stock settings).

Also just ran Firestrike again after resetting to stock and my graphics score dropped by ~430 points (11893 -> 11464) compared to yesterday at stock settings. What the hell.

Anyone have a step by step of what I should be doing? Should I only be upping the core offset to begin with? or both core and memory? voltage? power limit? Restarting after changing the overclock every time?

I thought I had an idea of what I was doing but I guess not.

Thanks for any help! This is getting frustrating since there seem to be so many people here with no problem getting to 1550+/8000 and graphics scores of 13500-14000 on Firestrike. It looks like I won't be able to get close to that with mine.


----------



## a_ak57

After some testing, my G1 seems to be stable at 1550/8000. Didn't win the silicon lottery, but it's a pretty decent boost in performance. Valley still puts the 670 SLI setup ahead, but my fire strike graphics score is now 13553 (vs 13650) so I'm pretty happy over all since I expected a performance loss. Given that it's relatively equal in synthetic benchmarks I assume in actual games the 970 will win (never mind games that don't like SLI). And of course, there's the fact I no longer have a miniature 747 sitting next to me.

I do have the same question as MaN227 though regarding TDP. When running benchmarks it never goes about the low 90s, but shouldn't it be approaching the 112% limit?


----------



## rv8000

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *a_ak57*
> 
> After some testing, my G1 seems to be stable at 1550/8000. Didn't win the silicon lottery, but it's a pretty decent boost in performance. Valley still puts the 670 SLI setup ahead, but my fire strike graphics score is now 13553 (vs 13650) so I'm pretty happy over all since I expected a performance loss. Given that it's relatively equal in synthetic benchmarks I assume in actual games the 970 will win (never mind games that don't like SLI). And of course, there's the fact I no longer have a miniature 747 sitting next to me.
> 
> I do have the same question as MaN227 though regarding TDP. When running benchmarks it never goes about the low 90s, *but shouldn't it be approaching the 112% limit*?


No. Each brand/card has a different bios with different limits. The reason we see all the MSI/ASUS/EVGA/Zotac cards hitting their max default power limits is because their tdp limits are far lower in the bios. For example the ASUS and MSI cards have a max TDP/PL at 193w/120% and 220w/110% respectively, the G1 on the other hand has a default (100% power limit) of 250w, and 280w with the power limit set to 112%.


----------



## a_ak57

I see, that makes sense. I guess my next question is what dictates the TDP then, the clocks? Like if I were actually able to OC my card to 1600+ would the TDP be higher? Or is it just related to voltage? I guess what I'm trying to figure out is, what exactly would make the G1 actually go above 100%?


----------



## JoeDirt

Does anyone have the Zotac AMP Extreme 970 BIOS they can post please? I'd love you long time.


----------



## Serandur

HAHA, YES!!!!! Praise be to the graphics card gods!

My replacement Gigabyte 970 is not buzzing like the old one did. If I listen closely and put my ear up to the case, I can hear a light buzzing in a similar pattern to the previous type, but it's so significantly quieter that I don't really hear it during normal usage and can barely detect it at all with no volume. about two-three feet from my case (which is on the desk to my left). Good enough, I'll take it. And now I've got to try SLI before I ship the old one back.

Edit: Oh, spoke too soon based on Unigine. The new definitely still makes audible electrical noise. Better than the old one I guess, but in Crysis 3, it's still annoying. What can I do?


----------



## Cakewalk_S

Well after realizing my 8 pin power cable was wired incorrectly which was making the card not boot... I finally have the card running.
My strix is so far, stable at 1506mhz core and 3700mhz memory.
Sad note... The asic quality is 56%......eeeewwwe! Ugh. My luck. Looks like the card is stable at 1506mhz core tho. 3700mem so far... I'll post pictures tomorrow. Surprised how loud the fans are on the strix too. They're great at cooling but pretty noisy.
It'll be great once the card is on water. Hopefully this will boost my overclock. The odd thing is it only boosts to 1.200v. I can't overvolt the card either... Darn. So I got an OK card...


----------



## Attero87

Ugh the tdp on my strix is holding it back. I know these things shine with a custom bios. Slight throttling at 1504 and I break just under 13k graphics score when I see others hitting 13.5.


----------



## Attero87

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Cakewalk_S*
> 
> Well after realizing my 8 pin power cable was wired incorrectly which was making the card not boot... I finally have the card running.
> My strix is so far, stable at 1506mhz core and 3700mhz memory.
> Sad note... The asic quality is 56%......eeeewwwe! Ugh. My luck. Looks like the card is stable at 1506mhz core tho. 3700mem so far... I'll post pictures tomorrow. Surprised how loud the fans are on the strix too. They're great at cooling but pretty noisy.
> It'll be great once the card is on water. Hopefully this will boost my overclock. The odd thing is it only boosts to 1.200v. I can't overvolt the card either... Darn. So I got an OK card...


Experience any throttling on load? Or a steady 1506?


----------



## Cakewalk_S

Just crashed at 1506...backed to 1496...


Can't wait to repaste the card too and lapp the cooler. maybe that'll really help the temps.
And throttling at 1506 I think...hitting the power limit at 110%...


----------



## dante`afk

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *a_ak57*
> 
> After some testing, my G1 seems to be stable at 1550/8000. Didn't win the silicon lottery, but it's a pretty decent boost in performance. Valley still puts the 670 SLI setup ahead, but my fire strike graphics score is now 13553 (vs 13650) so I'm pretty happy over all since I expected a performance loss. Given that it's relatively equal in synthetic benchmarks I assume in actual games the 970 will win (never mind games that don't like SLI). And of course, there's the fact I no longer have a miniature 747 sitting next to me.
> 
> I do have the same question as MaN227 though regarding TDP. When running benchmarks it never goes about the low 90s, but shouldn't it be approaching the 112% limit?


Cards are not necessarily bad if you cannot hit 1500 on the gpu, and most people just bragging having 1550 "stable", which is more than rare, if not just lies. they might have it stable in benchmark but never _gamestable_ for several hours.


----------



## jlhawn




----------



## Okt00

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Attero87*
> 
> Ugh the tdp on my strix is holding it back. I know these things shine with a custom bios. Slight throttling at 1504 and I break just under 13k graphics score when I see others hitting 13.5.


Oh how I hope!

--

Coming from an R9 290 I'm pretty impressed I've only experienced one total system crash with all this overclocking. Mind you I typically reboot after a driver crash anyway. Does anyone actually use the ASUS GPU Tweak program?

I've been playing BF4 1440p @ 75Hz solid and generating such little noise. (The 290 was a blower model)

My ASUS Strix 970
ASIC Quality: 66.0%

1491MHz Core +188MHz
2000MHz Mem +496MHz

Running at the 1491MHz the total TDP comes up to a max of 116%, max voltage peaks at 1.2120 V. All of this happening at a cool 66C.

It'll run the 1491MHz all day without a throttle, however as I push it towards 1500MHz it'll start backing off towards 1460MHz near the threshold. The memory speed made no difference for me in stability. I'd really like some manual voltage tweaking...


----------



## KingCry

Has anyone got their hands on the Zotac AMP! Extreme Edition yet? I'm looking at getting 2-3 of them in the next 2 weeks.


----------



## ED77

As much as I like the 970, I'd buy 2 980s before buying 3 970s. 3-way SLI just won't scale as well


----------



## Serandur

Good god, the buzzing is even worse with two, as expected. I cannot tolerate this. Damnit, is the problem the cards or my system? They both buzz (Gigabyte G1).









Running a Z77-UD3H, 3770K, and Supernova G2 750w PSU. SLI 970s very nice for 2560x1440, in any case... performance-wise that is.


----------



## KingCry

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ED77*
> 
> As much as I like the 970, I'd buy 2 980s before buying 3 970s. 3-way SLI just won't scale as well


3 970's price= 2 980's you do the math. I am going for 3 1440p monitors so it would be more then jsutifable to do 3 way 970's or go balls out with 4 way 980's


----------



## Pandora's Box

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Serandur*
> 
> HAHA, YES!!!!! Praise be to the graphics card gods!
> 
> My replacement Gigabyte 970 is not buzzing like the old one did. If I listen closely and put my ear up to the case, I can hear a light buzzing in a similar pattern to the previous type, but it's so significantly quieter that I don't really hear it during normal usage and can barely detect it at all with no volume. about two-three feet from my case (which is on the desk to my left). Good enough, I'll take it. And now I've got to try SLI before I ship the old one back.
> 
> Edit: Oh, spoke too soon based on Unigine. The new definitely still makes audible electrical noise. Better than the old one I guess, but in Crysis 3, it's still annoying. What can I do?


my suggestion:















Most annoying sound in the world = coil whine, haha


----------



## ED77

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *KingCry*
> 
> 3 970's price= 2 980's you do the math. I am going for 3 1440p monitors so it would be more then jsutifable to do 3 way 970's or go balls out with 4 way 980's


I'm sure someone has tested out their performances by now... and my money would be on the 2 980s losing out to 3 970s (barely) if you don't overclock any of the cards and pulling ahead with some OC. Having 2 980s also allow your system some room to grow.

4 980s I just can't justify


----------



## Yungbenny911

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *KingCry*
> 
> Has anyone got their hands on the Zotac AMP! Extreme Edition yet? I'm looking at getting 2-3 of them in the next 2 weeks.


I was actually thinking of going 3 way SLI with 970's. It would still be cheaper than x2 980's, but the performance difference would be similar to x3 760's Vs x2 770's, and from my experience, my 770 SLI outperformed stock 760 tri SLI when OC'ed properly.

It's just a litte different with the 970's because they run cool and use little power draw, so OC'ing them to their max would be really attainable with say... a 1050w PSU.







. I think i might end up going tri SLI though, considering i'll be playing at 4K, it would benefit me more...


----------



## KingCry

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ED77*
> 
> I'm sure someone has tested out their performances by now... and my money would be on the 2 980s losing out to 3 970s (barely) if you don't overclock any of the cards and pulling ahead with some OC. Having 2 980s also allow your system some room to grow.
> 
> 4 980s I just can't justify


Maybe not you but when I'm trying to plan a racing sim. Price is just another number for me.


----------



## KingCry

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Yungbenny911*
> 
> I was actually thinking of going 3 way SLI with 970's. It would still be cheaper than x2 980's, but the performance difference would be similar to x3 760's Vs x2 770's, and from my experience, my 770 SLI outperformed stock 760 tri SLI when OC'ed properly.
> 
> It's just a litte different with the 970's because they run cool and use little power draw, so OC'ing them to their max would be really attainable with say... a 1050w PSU.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> . I think i might end up going tri SLI though, considering i'll be playing at 4K, it would benefit me more...


And them Zotac AMP Extreme Edition I heard are hitting 1500mhz with out breaking a sweat. so 3 way 970's with a 1500mhz OC on all 3 cards would be about a triple 780 set-up (hypothetically)


----------



## ED77

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *KingCry*
> 
> Maybe not you but when I'm trying to plan a racing sim. Price is just another number for me.


If money is just a number you really should just give the 970s a miss then as their only selling point is their cost/benefit when compared to the 980


----------



## DBEAU

Does anyone have a clue which BIOS are interchangeable? And which "reference" card has the highest power% limit?


----------



## KingCry

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ED77*
> 
> If money is just a number you really should just give the 970s a miss then as their only selling point is their cost/benefit when compared to the 980


Well untill the 980 Classys come out from EVGA the 980's are kinda not in my intrest untill then. EVGA did say that they are coming out this month (I HOPE)


----------



## Pandora's Box

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DBEAU*
> 
> Does anyone have a clue which BIOS are interchangeable? And which "reference" card has the highest power% limit?


Gigabyte G1 has the highest power limit.

Do not flash a different manufacturers bios on to your card with the 970's. All the PCB's seem to vary between the manufacturers.

Also: Any 980 x2 SLI user that wants to challenge my 970 x3, bring it.


----------



## Aznlotus161

I wear open headphones a lot and have a need for a quiet experience.

How loud are the Gigabyte 970 G1s in SLI?

From what I can tell, a single card is pretty quiet.


----------



## mAnBrEaTh

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Pandora's Box*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> GPU's at 1572 Core, 7908 Mem.


Are you seeing load voltage differences between the 3 cards like myself any many others have reported? I'm looking at 1.20 for first card loaded an 1.15 for second.


----------



## The Nano

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Arkuatic*
> 
> Any word on waterblocks for EVGA GTX 970s? Tried some searches but nothing solid came up and thought I might have missed something. Else I was considering going either MSI or Gigabyte.
> 
> Also is 04G-P4-0974-KR the model with the better VRM controller?


04G-P4-0974-KR (EVGA's ACX model) has the same VRM controller than the reference cooler one has (04G-P4-1970-KR) so they are practically same card. ACX model has little longer PCB which includes (just a hunch) coolers controller electronics and maybe 2 phases for memory.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Techboy10*
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> Well I give up trying to overclock my card for now.
> 
> Unless I'm doing it completely wrong I can't even get it stable @ 1500/7500 (even with added voltage). When trying to run Firestrike my drivers crash either almost immediately or as it's trying to load the first graphics test (after the demo). The one time I thought it was stable-ish and actually ran Firestrike I ended up with the same score as stock, the overclock didn't get applied for some reason. I guess I'm getting confused with MSI Afterburner because I added a core offset of +150 and the max boost was 1504 MHz (not stable), but another time with the same offset it I think it was 1529 MHz. So then I lowered the offset to +120 and it was suddenly boosting to 1479. Stock boost for my G1 is 1350 MHz btw (at least that's what GPU-Z and AB say is the max after running Firestrike @ stock settings).
> 
> Also just ran Firestrike again after resetting to stock and my graphics score dropped by ~430 points (11893 -> 11464) compared to yesterday at stock settings. What the hell.
> 
> Anyone have a step by step of what I should be doing? Should I only be upping the core offset to begin with? or both core and memory? voltage? power limit? Restarting after changing the overclock every time?
> 
> I thought I had an idea of what I was doing but I guess not.
> 
> Thanks for any help! This is getting frustrating since there seem to be so many people here with no problem getting to 1550+/8000 and graphics scores of 13500-14000 on Firestrike. It looks like I won't be able to get close to that with mine.


Not all the cards are the same. Every single card has its own overclocking potential so you just had a bad luck


----------



## Feladis

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *The Nano*
> 
> 04G-P4-0974-KR (EVGA's ACX model) has the same VRM controller than the reference cooler one has (04G-P4-1970-KR) so they are practically same card. ACX model has little longer PCB which includes (just a hunch) coolers controller electronics and maybe 2 phases for memory.
> Not all the cards are the same. Every single card has its own overclocking potential so you just had a bad luck


My 970 benchmarks in Firestrike are significantly worse than others, but many of my in-game benchmarks are better than others. With SLI 970s, I get 19.5k graphics score in Firestrike when others are getting 24-25k. In Heaven, I get similar scores to other people. I would definitely take Firestrike with a grain of salt.


----------



## Mattb2e

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Zipperly*
> 
> Do as you wish, im only trying to help out and yes I have had to do it before and never considered it a difficult job.


An update on my high temp issue:
1.)Gigabyte essentially told me it's a non-issue, and that it's within spec. The rep said that temps vary by configuration.
2.)Replaced the stock fans on my Corsair 650D in the front (200mm) and the rear (120mm) with higher CFM fans, no change in temps.
3.)Replaced thermal compound, no change it temps.

I have not tried to overclock yet, but I would guess that this card is pretty much at it's limit already. Even if it weren't, I wouldn't be comfortable pushing any higher due to temps. The GPU is still running at 72c full load in games, and 75c full load in Furmark. The backplate and I/O header are scolding hot to the touch, and it is making both my sound card, and southbridge hot (due to proximity). I don't think there is much else to do other than RMA the card, i'm just not sure if it's worth it or not, or if I even can. The card does run fine, and it performs well. I don't believe it's throttling, but I don't really know how to check for that.

What do you guys think?


----------



## MaN227

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Feladis*
> 
> My 970 benchmarks in Firestrike are significantly worse than others, but many of my in-game benchmarks are better than others. With SLI 970s, I get 19.5k graphics score in Firestrike when others are getting 24-25k. In Heaven, I get similar scores to other people. I would definitely take Firestrike with a grain of salt.


so what are you setting in afterburner or precision , or app you choose to use to oc with?

best I have mustered thus far in sli is this
Quote:


> Score*15641* with NVIDIA GeForce GTX 970(2x) and Intel Core i7-3770K Processor
> 
> Graphics Score
> *20043*
> 
> Physics Score
> *12386*
> 
> Combined Score
> *6943*


I would still like to know what I am missing on the TDP not going up to and over 100 to 112 on my sli G1's. please and thank you.


----------



## Feladis

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MaN227*
> 
> so what are you setting in afterburner or precision , or app you choose to use to oc with?
> 
> best I have mustered thus far in sli is this
> I would still like to know what I am missing on the TDP not going up to and over 100 to 112 on my sli G1's. please and thank you.


I have 112% power, +125 mhz, +400 mhz, no voltage offset.

My scores are

Graphics score
19590

Physics Score
8985

Combined score
6941

So yours are better or the same. Dunno if hyperthreading is what gives you such an advantage over my physx score.


----------



## nagle3092

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mattb2e*
> 
> An update on my high temp issue:
> 1.)Gigabyte essentially told me it's a non-issue, and that it's within spec. The rep said that temps vary by configuration.
> 2.)Replaced the stock fans on my Corsair 650D in the front (200mm) and the rear (120mm) with higher CFM fans, no change in temps.
> 3.)Replaced thermal compound, no change it temps.
> 
> I have not tried to overclock yet, but I would guess that this card is pretty much at it's limit already. Even if it weren't, I wouldn't be comfortable pushing any higher due to temps. The GPU is still running at 72c full load in games, and 75c full load in Furmark. The backplate and I/O header are scolding hot to the touch, and it is making both my sound card, and southbridge hot (due to proximity). I don't think there is much else to do other than RMA the card, i'm just not sure if it's worth it or not, or if I even can. The card does run fine, and it performs well. I don't believe it's throttling, but I don't really know how to check for that.
> 
> What do you guys think?


Whats your ASIC? I had a windforce 680 that had an asic of 100% and that thing ran hot as hell, nothing I would do would change it. It clocked like a monster but ran really hot.


----------



## jlhawn

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Feladis*
> 
> My 970 benchmarks in Firestrike are significantly worse than others, but many of my in-game benchmarks are better than others. With SLI 970s, I get 19.5k graphics score in Firestrike when others are getting 24-25k. In Heaven, I get similar scores to other people. I would definitely take Firestrike with a grain of salt.


thats what I said about firestrike about 10 pages back. it gives such different scores for systems that are almost exactly the same.


----------



## jlhawn

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mattb2e*
> 
> An update on my high temp issue:
> 1.)Gigabyte essentially told me it's a non-issue, and that it's within spec. The rep said that temps vary by configuration.
> 2.)Replaced the stock fans on my Corsair 650D in the front (200mm) and the rear (120mm) with higher CFM fans, no change in temps.
> 3.)Replaced thermal compound, no change it temps.
> 
> I have not tried to overclock yet, but I would guess that this card is pretty much at it's limit already. Even if it weren't, I wouldn't be comfortable pushing any higher due to temps. The GPU is still running at 72c full load in games, and 75c full load in Furmark. The backplate and I/O header are scolding hot to the touch, and it is making both my sound card, and southbridge hot (due to proximity). I don't think there is much else to do other than RMA the card, i'm just not sure if it's worth it or not, or if I even can. The card does run fine, and it performs well. I don't believe it's throttling, but I don't really know how to check for that.
> 
> What do you guys think?


I would rma it. my G1 only hits 66c max, idle is 32c, average while gaming is 59c with fan on auto,


----------



## Klerk

Is it normal that my card is at 40% usage on Afterburner on idle? I have a single MSI GTX 970 Gaming running on stock speeds.


----------



## Razzaa

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Klerk*
> 
> Is it normal that my card is at 40% usage on Afterburner on idle? I have a single MSI GTX 970 Gaming running on stock speeds.


It should run @ 0% load when at idle.......


----------



## DBEAU

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Klerk*
> 
> Is it normal that my card is at 40% usage on Afterburner on idle? I have a single MSI GTX 970 Gaming running on stock speeds.


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Razzaa*
> 
> It should run @ 0% load when at idle.......


Initially it sounded weird to me but I just now noticed if I scroll to the top of this page where there is an advertisement I get 35% load but if I scroll down enough that it goes off screen it goes back to 0%.

edit: And now it's not doing it with a different advertisement so idk.. maybe it's only certain ones?


----------



## rv8000

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mattb2e*
> 
> An update on my high temp issue:
> 1.)Gigabyte essentially told me it's a non-issue, and that it's within spec. The rep said that temps vary by configuration.
> 2.)Replaced the stock fans on my Corsair 650D in the front (200mm) and the rear (120mm) with higher CFM fans, no change in temps.
> 3.)Replaced thermal compound, no change it temps.
> 
> I have not tried to overclock yet, but I would guess that this card is pretty much at it's limit already. Even if it weren't, I wouldn't be comfortable pushing any higher due to temps. The GPU is still running at 72c full load in games, and 75c full load in Furmark. The backplate and I/O header are scolding hot to the touch, and it is making both my sound card, and southbridge hot (due to proximity). I don't think there is much else to do other than RMA the card, i'm just not sure if it's worth it or not, or if I even can. The card does run fine, and it performs well. I don't believe it's throttling, but I don't really know how to check for that.
> 
> What do you guys think?


What TIM did you use when you repasted the card? Are you positive you didn't over do it? What is your room ambient? No offense but the 650d looks like a case to keep gpu's nice n hot if they're on air, hd cages in front of the intake, no side fan, not the best venting from what I can see, and depending on which slot your sound card is in could cause increased temps. I'm in the same situation however, my case is even smaller and may or may not have better air flow depending on your configuration, but I'm seeing temps of up to 75c max so far (@ 1492/1850 stock volts). I've yet to repaste my card but im assuming I'll get a 2-3c drop depending on how good of TIM they initially used.

If you haven't hit 79c your card isn't throttling, as that's the default throttle point for the G1 card and you're definitely not hitting the power limit. Do you have a picture of your case internals/current setup?


----------



## Man from Poland

Yeah im lucky like hell i think going to shop and what i see gtx 970 gaming G1 waiting for me haha

and after test i take best bonus to my card COIL WHINE why


----------



## Attero87

Thinking about returning my strix for a G1. It can't keep a constant boost clock even if I down it a bit.


----------



## MaN227

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Feladis*
> 
> I have 112% power, +125 mhz, +400 mhz, no voltage offset.
> 
> My scores are
> 
> Graphics score
> 19590
> 
> Physics Score
> 8985
> 
> Combined score
> 6941
> 
> So yours are better or the same. Dunno if hyperthreading is what gives you such an advantage over my physx score.


confused totally now. as the cumulative score ( in orange) that you get is a full 4k higher than mine, 15.5k and 19.5k ... how can this be if graphics, physics and combined at all higher than yours?

or is it not the ORANGE score I should even be looking at? and need only look at the graphics score?


----------



## The Nano

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MaN227*
> 
> confused totally now. as the cumulative score ( in orange) that you get is a full 4k higher than mine, 15.5k and 19.5k ... how can this be if graphics, physics and combined at all higher than yours?
> 
> or is it not the ORANGE score I should even be looking at? and need only look at the graphics score?


At 3dmark scores look only at the graphics score. There is the truth about your GPU.


----------



## markarius

I had MSI GTX 970 which OC-ed very well (1540 Mhz boost) but had to return it because of loud coil whine. I bought second MSI card which is silent but can't OC it even by +50 Mhz in Afterburner because it drops gpu clock to default value in Valley benchmark after couple of minutes of testing. Do you know what is the reason of that?


----------



## Pandora's Box

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mAnBrEaTh*
> 
> Are you seeing load voltage differences between the 3 cards like myself any many others have reported? I'm looking at 1.20 for first card loaded an 1.15 for second.


my top and bottom cards maintain the same volts (1.212) the middle card is usually .019 volts lower. the top and bottom cards have ASIC values of 68.2 and 68.8, the middle card is 71.1. This to me explains the difference in voltage.


----------



## MaN227

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *The Nano*
> 
> At 3dmark scores look only at the graphics score. There is the truth about your GPU.


awww ok, then I guess my score is rather good? 20k graphics?

I hope someone in the know can address my TDP questions

1. after running firestrike and looking at gpu-z and max readings of tdp one card is only 98.4 max
should it not be at LEAST over 100 when I have it set to 112%?


----------



## Jam0r

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Feladis*
> 
> My 970 benchmarks in Firestrike are significantly worse than others, but many of my in-game benchmarks are better than others. With SLI 970s, I get 19.5k graphics score in Firestrike when others are getting 24-25k. In Heaven, I get similar scores to other people. I would definitely take Firestrike with a grain of salt.


It's because you have a i5

Change to an i7 and it will also increase your GPU score slightly.


----------



## The Nano

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jam0r*
> 
> It's because you have a i5
> 
> Change to an i7 and it will also increase your GPU score slightly.


This isnt true. i5 (at least when its Haswell) isnt bottlenecking 970 SLI so no point in upgrading from i5 to i7









Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MaN227*
> 
> awww ok, then I guess my score is rather good? 20k graphics?
> 
> I hope someone in the know can address my TDP questions
> 
> 1. after running firestrike and looking at gpu-z and max readings of tdp one card is only 98.4 max
> should it not be at LEAST over 100 when I have it set to 112%?


From the SLI results I've seen your score is fine. You shouldnt only stare at the 3dmarks scores. Try searching for game benchmarks & others too.

e: Some Fire Strike results I found. 970 SLI



http://www.3dmark.com/3dm/4288108 <-- Asus Strix

http://www.3dmark.com/fs/2831663 <-- Gigabyte Gaming


----------



## MikeGR7

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dante`afk*
> 
> Cards are not necessarily bad if you cannot hit 1500 on the gpu, and most people just bragging having 1550 "stable", which is more than rare, if not just lies. they might have it stable in benchmark but never _gamestable_ for several hours.


Haha i love it when someone is absolutely sure for things he can't see-control-test.

My "NEVER" stable card at 1545 is now finishing the career of NFS Rivals after more than 4hours of gameplay everyday since i clocked it.
That's why you won't find any bench results in my posting history.

I'm too busy gaming and actually eat the time till skynet does his magic:thumb:


----------



## Mattb2e

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *rv8000*
> 
> What TIM did you use when you repasted the card? Are you positive you didn't over do it? What is your room ambient? No offense but the 650d looks like a case to keep gpu's nice n hot if they're on air, hd cages in front of the intake, no side fan, not the best venting from what I can see, and depending on which slot your sound card is in could cause increased temps. I'm in the same situation however, my case is even smaller and may or may not have better air flow depending on your configuration, but I'm seeing temps of up to 75c max so far (@ 1492/1850 stock volts). I've yet to repaste my card but im assuming I'll get a 2-3c drop depending on how good of TIM they initially used.
> 
> If you haven't hit 79c your card isn't throttling, as that's the default throttle point for the G1 card and you're definitely not hitting the power limit. Do you have a picture of your case internals/current setup?


My case does not have side fans as you have noticed, however I am not running the standard configuration either. I have only 1 drive bay installed, and it is moved away from the fan to eliminate obstruction of the intake air. I have a direct path from the intake fan to the GPU. My sound card is in the first slot which is directly above my GPU. I am fairly certain I didn't use too much thermal paste, and I know for a fact I didn't use nearly as much as gigabyte did. I will reapply when I get home to see if it changes any,but I doubt that. I used Noctua NT-H1, although I don't think that holds any bearing in the situation as most TIM is within 1-2c difference in thermal performance.


----------



## Jurge92

My Gigabyte G1 970 has some coil whine and ASIC quality of 67,5%. I still have 40 days to return it for a full refund.

Do you guys think I should return it, buy a new one and hope for better card?

The core does boost to 1571,7 MHz with my stable overclock...


----------



## j3poysy

So what FPS gain are we looking at by overclocking the core by 30-50mhz more?


----------



## The Nano

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *j3poysy*
> 
> So what FPS gain are we looking at by overclocking the core by 30-50mhz more?


2-6ish maybe even 10. Depends on the game.


----------



## Jam0r

http://www.3dmark.com/3dm/4289705?

SCORE
11339 with NVIDIA GeForce GTX 970(1x) and Intel Core i5-4690K
Graphics Score 14120
Physics Score 9334
Combined Score 5263

Naff main score because of my CPU really. I hate 3dMark

970 was hitting 1594 but was dropping due to hitting 110% power limit. Memory is 8262 effective. Stock cooling. Card never went above 60 degrees!

4690k at 4725MHz under water

Happy with the GPU score, beats quite a lot out there. Needs a new bios with higher power limits to go further. Memory is crazy, think it could still go higher.

Telling me the i5 doesn't limit SLI?

http://www.3dmark.com/fs/2916628

That's only 1000 points off my graphics score with two cards.

Compared to a 970 SLI score with a 4770k

http://www.3dmark.com/fs/2851238

Seems windows 8 makes a huge difference too


----------



## Cakewalk_S

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Okt00*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Attero87*
> 
> Ugh the tdp on my strix is holding it back. I know these things shine with a custom bios. Slight throttling at 1504 and I break just under 13k graphics score when I see others hitting 13.5.
> 
> 
> 
> Oh how I hope!
> 
> --
> 
> Coming from an R9 290 I'm pretty impressed I've only experienced one total system crash with all this overclocking. Mind you I typically reboot after a driver crash anyway. Does anyone actually use the ASUS GPU Tweak program?
> 
> I've been playing BF4 1440p @ 75Hz solid and generating such little noise. (The 290 was a blower model)
> 
> My ASUS Strix 970
> ASIC Quality: 66.0%
> 
> 1491MHz Core +188MHz
> 2000MHz Mem +496MHz
> 
> Running at the 1491MHz the total TDP comes up to a max of 116%, max voltage peaks at 1.2120 V. All of this happening at a cool 66C.
> 
> It'll run the 1491MHz all day without a throttle, however as I push it towards 1500MHz it'll start backing off towards 1460MHz near the threshold. The memory speed made no difference for me in stability. I'd really like some manual voltage tweaking...
Click to expand...

So you get 1.212v? wow... I only get 1.200v, my slider on Afterburner doesn't work for changing the voltage also....do you have that problem?

I can get through valley benchmark then it crashes after its complete... I need moar volts. I also think the VRM are getting WAY hot. The card is darn hot over where the VRM are. I'll probably tighten up the heatsink and repaste it tonight or tomorrow and give it another go.

+300 on the memory gives me a 2FPS boost in valley, mem overclocks are crucial again...








More than doubled my Heaven4.0 score going from a overclocked 670 to 970...Before I got 30.1fps


----------



## markarius

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jam0r*
> 
> http://www.3dmark.com/3dm/4289705?
> 
> SCORE
> 11339 with NVIDIA GeForce GTX 970(1x) and Intel Core i5-4690K
> Graphics Score 14120
> Physics Score 9334
> Combined Score 5263
> 
> Naff main score because of my CPU really. I hate 3dMark
> 
> 970 was hitting 1594 but was dropping due to hitting 110% power limit. Memory is 8262 effective. Stock cooling. Card never went above 60 degrees!
> 
> 4690k at 4725MHz under water
> 
> Happy with the GPU score, beats quite a lot out there. Needs a new bios with higher power limits to go further. Memory is crazy, think it could still go higher.
> 
> Telling me the i5 doesn't limit SLI?
> 
> http://www.3dmark.com/fs/2916628
> 
> That's only 1000 points off my graphics score with two cards.
> 
> Compared to a 970 SLI score with a 4770k
> 
> http://www.3dmark.com/fs/2851238


Can you show your ASIC quality numer?


----------



## Jam0r

It's 73.5%


----------



## The Nano

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jam0r*
> 
> http://www.3dmark.com/3dm/4289705?
> 
> SCORE
> 11339 with NVIDIA GeForce GTX 970(1x) and Intel Core i5-4690K
> Graphics Score 14120
> Physics Score 9334
> Combined Score 5263
> 
> Naff main score because of my CPU really. I hate 3dMark
> 
> 970 was hitting 1594 but was dropping due to hitting 110% power limit. Memory is 8262 effective. Stock cooling. Card never went above 60 degrees!
> 
> 4690k at 4725MHz under water
> 
> Happy with the GPU score, beats quite a lot out there. Needs a new bios with higher power limits to go further. Memory is crazy, think it could still go higher.
> 
> Telling me the i5 doesn't limit SLI?
> 
> http://www.3dmark.com/fs/2916628
> 
> That's only 1000 points off my graphics score with two cards.
> 
> Compared to a 970 SLI score with a 4770k
> 
> http://www.3dmark.com/fs/2851238
> 
> Seems windows 8 makes a huge difference too


Then your SLI isnt working properly







Thats way too low Graphics score for SLI. And no, its not your processor thats holding you back...


----------



## Jam0r

I'm not running SLI, that's just an example of many from the results listings.


----------



## The Nano

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jam0r*
> 
> I'm not running SLI, that's just an example of many from the results listings.


Oh that wasnt yours? Well its way too low for SLI anyways









I've encountered one similar case on a different forum. Fire Strike runs below are with the same computer. Not my runs since I dont have 970's yet









Old W7 OS.
http://www.3dmark.com/fs/2905340

Fresh W8 OS.
http://www.3dmark.com/3dm/4299759

e: btw. There you can see the difference between 2500K & 4690K


----------



## markarius

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jam0r*
> 
> It's 73.5%


My MSI GTX 970 GAMING can't even OC by +50MHZ. Piece of crap


----------



## dante`afk

About the difference vcores on the cards, you have to realize that based on the quality they will either have higher or lower vcore requirement for the same clock. It's lottery and nothing to worry about, you will not have them running on the same vcore for the same clock.


----------



## Jam0r

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *The Nano*
> 
> Oh that wasnt yours? Well its way too low for SLI anyways
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I've encountered one similar case on a different forum. Fire Strike runs below are with the same computer. Not my runs since I dont have 970's yet
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Old W7 OS.
> http://www.3dmark.com/fs/2905340
> 
> Fresh W8 OS.
> http://www.3dmark.com/3dm/4299759
> 
> e: btw. There you can see the difference between 2500K & 4690K


So strange how windows 8 gives such a performance increase!

Itching for EK to release the MSI block and a bios editor that works so I can have a proper play.


----------



## Techboy10

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *markarius*
> 
> My MSI GTX 970 GAMING can't even OC by +50MHZ. Piece of crap


Haha my Gigabyte G1 isn't looking so hot either, at least based on my very limited attempts to overclock last night (lots of driver crashing or downclocking in Firestrike even at 1500/7500). I'll probably take a break from trying until the weekend when I have more time available rather than just 1-2 hours.

What's everyone using to test the stability of their overclock? Also, is there a kinda step-by-step I should be doing for overclocking (core only? memory? power limit? voltage? etc.)? I thought I knew what I was doing but I guess not, unless my card is just a terrible overclocker, which with my luck is definitely possible.

Thanks!


----------



## j3poysy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *The Nano*
> 
> 2-6ish maybe even 10. Depends on the game.


Really that much by OCing the core by 30-50mhz? The reason i asked is I'm currently at 1533mhz core for my gigabyte g1 and i would like to try to push it more seeing people reach 1550mhz above. Thanks!


----------



## The Nano

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *j3poysy*
> 
> Really that much by OCing the core by 30-50mhz? The reason i asked is I'm currently at 1533mhz core for my gigabyte g1 and i would like to try to push it more seeing people reach 1550mhz above. Thanks!


Really the gain isnt much. All this "whos card overclocks best" is just e-penors measurement contest.


----------



## Rbby258

I feel that my 970 gaming wasn't a massive upgrade from my 770 lightning but is definitely a upgrade, and it is nice to have 4gb vram.


----------



## Edkiefer

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *j3poysy*
> 
> Really that much by OCing the core by 30-50mhz? The reason i asked is I'm currently at 1533mhz core for my gigabyte g1 and i would like to try to push it more seeing people reach 1550mhz above. Thanks!


You have to think about the OC amount as a % of increase ,as that will generally be max out come .
example GPU runs 1000 mhz you OC 100+ , so that is 10% apporx you will get (you might have to OC mem to get this too) .
Now say the GPU was running at 2000mhz, that same 100+ bump will only get you 5% increase and again that is most times best case .


----------



## Edkiefer

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MaN227*
> 
> awww ok, then I guess my score is rather good? 20k graphics?
> 
> I hope someone in the know can address my TDP questions
> 
> 1. after running firestrike and looking at gpu-z and max readings of tdp one card is only 98.4 max
> should it not be at LEAST over 100 when I have it set to 112%?


I think you are mixing up GPU usage % with TDP amounts .

You want a high usage so GPU stays boosted to the max .

With TDP you don't want to hit limit as that gives you more headroom to OC further .


----------



## dante`afk

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Techboy10*
> 
> What's everyone using to test the stability of their overclock? Also, is there a kinda step-by-step I should be doing for overclocking (core only? memory? power limit? voltage? etc.)? I thought I knew what I was doing but I guess not, unless my card is just a terrible overclocker, which with my luck is definitely possible.
> 
> Thanks!


stability is best tested while gaming, high graphics demand games. I tested mine with shadow of mordor. while 3dpenismark might run fine at a certain core clock, gaming will not.

crank voltage and PL to the max, then start for example with +150mhz, crash? > test +140mhz, in 10mhz decrements. crash again? test +130 etc. once you found the sweetspot, go down with the vcore in 10 decrements until you have it stable.


----------



## prescotter

Could somebody give me a list of all GTX970 cards that dont have the "Lower default TDP" set?

And so far i read nearly all cards are voltage locked? Or atleast untill 1.212v?

Thanks

edit:
So far i beleave the MSI GTX970 Gaming has the highest TDP for OCing?


----------



## j3poysy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Edkiefer*
> 
> You have to think about the OC amount as a % of increase ,as that will generally be max out come .
> example GPU runs 1000 mhz you OC 100+ , so that is 10% apporx you will get (you might have to OC mem to get this too) .
> Now say the GPU was running at 2000mhz, that same 100+ bump will only get you 5% increase and again that is most times best case .


Thank you very much for your explanation. I'm already pleased with the OC i got out of my card and if it's just a few FPS increase i wouldn't bother with it.


----------



## MaN227

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Edkiefer*
> 
> I think you are mixing up GPU usage % with TDP amounts .
> 
> You want a high usage so GPU stays boosted to the max .
> 
> With TDP you don't want to hit limit as that gives you more headroom to OC further .


perhaps I am, I am new to this gpu oc.

I'm using precision x for oc. the 112% I refer to they call it : *power target* 112%
*gpu temp target* I have at 80c
*gpu clock offset* +150
*mem clock offset* +500

I thought the 112 setting for power target was in GPU-Z what they call Power Consumption ... TDP I was thinking this number raised up from 100 is what gave the erm.... ROOm to oc more and that I wanted to see in gpuz that is was near 112%.

so what you are referring to on GPU-Z is what they call GPU LOAD? Video Engine Load? and I want to see it near 112%?

sorry its lame but I have to start somewhere , thanks


----------



## Techboy10

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dante`afk*
> 
> stability is best tested while gaming, high graphics demand games. I tested mine with shadow of mordor. while 3dpenismark might run fine at a certain core clock, gaming will not.
> 
> crank voltage and PL to the max, then start for example with +150mhz, crash? > test +140mhz, in 10mhz decrements. crash again? test +130 etc. once you found the sweetspot, go down with the vcore in 10 decrements until you have it stable.


Awesome, I'll give that a shot. Should I be just dealing with the core clock first, leaving the memory @ stock? or should I be upping the memory a bit along with the core clock?


----------



## dean_8486

Just got my 970 G1, here are my first quick results:

Asic Quality = 73%

Fire Strike GPU Score = 13900 http://www.3dmark.com/fs/2933162

Overclock = +170 GPU + 525 Memory
Boost Clock = 1587
Memory = 8118

*What I have found with this card is memory overclocking is very temperature dependent*, maybe due to some being on the back.
In my first run I left the fan on Auto and benching in Metro LL I could not get the memory higher than 300 without artifacting. Then when I set the fan to 100% all was good and I could go all the way up to 525 no problems.
The Core temp never exceeds 60c with the fan on Auto, so I doubt that is causing the issue.

I would be interested if others with the same card could try a run with fan Auto then 100% to see if you have similar results.


----------



## Cakewalk_S

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Techboy10*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *dante`afk*
> 
> stability is best tested while gaming, high graphics demand games. I tested mine with shadow of mordor. while 3dpenismark might run fine at a certain core clock, gaming will not.
> 
> crank voltage and PL to the max, then start for example with +150mhz, crash? > test +140mhz, in 10mhz decrements. crash again? test +130 etc. once you found the sweetspot, go down with the vcore in 10 decrements until you have it stable.
> 
> 
> 
> Awesome, I'll give that a shot. Should I be just dealing with the core clock first, leaving the memory @ stock? or should I be upping the memory a bit along with the core clock?
Click to expand...

I found my max core clock first. Basically just over clocked to 1500mhz and went from there since most can get 1500. After I found a stable core, i moved onto the memory. Currently I'm at +400 on the memory. 7.6ghz I think...


----------



## ASO7

MSI Gaming with EK HF VGA universal waterblock
Idle :










After Unigine Valley :

















Something like this but with the newer GPU...


----------



## dante`afk

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Techboy10*
> 
> Awesome, I'll give that a shot. Should I be just dealing with the core clock first, leaving the memory @ stock? or should I be upping the memory a bit along with the core clock?


do the core clock first. My tests results were that I could boost up mem clock regardless of vcore.

or do it like me, I just hit +500 on memory and left it like it is, then tested vcore+core clock until stable.


----------



## Okt00

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Cakewalk_S*
> 
> So you get 1.212v? wow... I only get 1.200v, my slider on Afterburner doesn't work for changing the voltage also....do you have that problem?


Yes. Slider does nothing for me. I've been using Precision X considering GPU Tweak is so limited.


----------



## Edkiefer

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MaN227*
> 
> perhaps I am, I am new to this gpu oc.
> 
> I'm using precision x for oc. the 112% I refer to they call it : *power target* 112%
> *gpu temp target* I have at 80c
> *gpu clock offset* +150
> *mem clock offset* +500
> 
> I thought the 112 setting for power target was in GPU-Z what they call Power Consumption ... TDP I was thinking this number raised up from 100 is what gave the erm.... ROOm to oc more and that I wanted to see in gpuz that is was near 112%.
> 
> so what you are referring to on GPU-Z is what they call GPU LOAD? Video Engine Load? and I want to see it near 112%?
> 
> sorry its lame but I have to start somewhere , thanks


Ok, you have it right on power target/limit , what that is is a power limit that "won't" throttle your boost until you get to 112% .
Stock is 100% so as soon as you get to 99-100% the card will throttle down to keep it not going above 100% , So 112% gives you more headroom .
In GPU-Z TDP- power target/limit is power consumption .


----------



## Cakewalk_S

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Okt00*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Cakewalk_S*
> 
> So you get 1.212v? wow... I only get 1.200v, my slider on Afterburner doesn't work for changing the voltage also....do you have that problem?
> 
> 
> 
> Yes. Slider does nothing for me. I've been using Precision X considering GPU Tweak is so limited.
Click to expand...

Precision X also doesn't adjust the voltage? I guess it doesn't matter since it's more about the power target than anything. I ran Valley for a good 20min and it dropped my core clock all the way down to 1295mhz eventually because it was hitting the power limit constantly. I also think there's a heat issue between either the vram or vrm or both. I'll take the card apart tonight and give it a look. My infrared thermometer says the backplate is 47c and vrm heatsink is 47C on the vrm which leads me to believe its got really poor contact and hear transfer...


----------



## dante`afk

Did anyone re-apply some good thermal paste on the card and have before/after results?


----------



## SynchroSCP

Wow, 300 pages already?

Have two EVGA SC 970's being delivered today, can't wait to see how they perform. Wanted the Gigabyte G1's but the extra length of the windforce cooler wouldnt work for what I am planning to do. Oh well, EVGA didn't have the best launch but they have terrific customer service and are offering free backplates once registered. If these run as cool and quiet as the reviews say I'll be ditching the watercooling and moving to a mini-atx build with a H220X for the CPU and air for the GPU's.

Has anyone replaced the TIM on EVGA 970's and reported results? I usually replace stock with Gelid Extreme for a 3-4C improvement, still worth it or has EVGA gone to a better TIM for thier GPU's? I'll probably wait until the backplates arrive to do it and if no one has already report back on results.


----------



## Cakewalk_S

I'll be replaying the Tim on my asus strix tonight. I'll have before/after temps


----------



## Zetzun

Got a new card since I RMA'd my first one because of the fan issue with some MSI cards.
This one have lower ASIC quality but overclocks higher (62% ASIC quality, 1516Mhz core clock 8000Mhz memory clock fully stable)


----------



## SynchroSCP

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Cakewalk_S*
> 
> I'll be replaying the Tim on my asus strix tonight. I'll have before/after temps


What TIM do you plan to use?


----------



## dean_8486

Second Run, Increased the memory a little and sent my 4770k to 4.9Ghz









Asic Quality = 73%

Fire Strike GPU Score = 13951 http://www.3dmark.com/fs/2933774
Overclock = +170 GPU + 600 Memory
Boost Clock = 1587
Memory = 8208


----------



## KingCry

Thats about 2000 point off my SLI 770 set up.


----------



## dante`afk

Cranking up vcore does literally nothing for me







I can do 1500 with +87mv and also with +0mv, higher core clock not possible.

Something's fishy, anyone else?


----------



## n780tivs980

How big are the chances of getting coil wine on the acx 1.0 SC?

It's the only time I have actualy been on and seen 970's in stock, I see evga has reduced the price of the card aswel to make up for the fact it's one of the worst choices of 970s.

http://www.amazon.com/EVGA-Superclocked-256bit-Graphics-04G-P4-0974-KR/dp/B00NI64A7C/ref=sr_1_16/192-1748081-6246145?s=pc&ie=UTF8&qid=1412867965&sr=1-16&keywords=gtx+780+ti


----------



## sy573mx

I'm looking at getting the Gainward GTX 970 Phantom, Can get it on special. Wonder if I should pay a bit more for the Gigabyte GTX 970 G1.... worried the Phantom might have coil whine.


----------



## Serandur

SLI 970s are really something for 2560x1440. But both of these G1 Gigabytes buzz and I can't tolerate either. Should I RMA both instead of just the original one and try my luck with the Strix? According to Asus, its got some modifications to reduce coil whine/buzz, but I'm not sure.


----------



## OkanG

What do you guys benchmark and test stability with? Don't feel like paying 25 bucks for 3DMark on Steam..


----------



## Pandora's Box

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *OkanG*
> 
> What do you guys benchmark and test stability with? Don't feel like paying 25 bucks for 3DMark on Steam..


Tomb Raider is a good test of stability. After the benchmark is done, let it continue, it will continue to stress the cards.

Just gaming in general is the best way to test an overclock.


----------



## nagle3092

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *OkanG*
> 
> What do you guys benchmark and test stability with? Don't feel like paying 25 bucks for 3DMark on Steam..


Let heaven run maxed out for awhile. That should give you a good idea of what is stable and what isnt. I would say at least an hour.


----------



## mAnBrEaTh

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ASO7*
> 
> MSI Gaming with EK HF VGA universal waterblock
> Idle :
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> After Unigine Valley :
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Something like this but with the newer GPU...


More pictures of waterblock!


----------



## Zetzun

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *OkanG*
> 
> What do you guys benchmark and test stability with? Don't feel like paying 25 bucks for 3DMark on Steam..


You can download the demo of 3dmark for free and it allows you to do the benchmark.

For stability you can use heaven or valley benchmark and keep it running 1 hour or 2.


----------



## DirtySocks

Today my MSI 970 gtx gave up. First i thought it was my monitor, after some testing decided to drive to the nearest pc shop and took both pc & monitor to let them test it. They tested with new psu, no sign on monitor, then tested new 970, it posted. So basically my gpu has gone on vacation.
Lazy bastard. Now i gotta RMA it and Poseidon knows how long its going to take. Besides this is my first Ever defect gpu so not quiet sure how RMA even works lol


----------



## Serandur

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Pandora's Box*
> 
> Tomb Raider is a good test of stability. After the benchmark is done, let it continue, it will continue to stress the cards.
> 
> Just gaming in general is the best way to test an overclock.


Speaking of Tomb Raider, TressFX, 1440p, 60 FPS; I no longer need to choose with SLI based on a brief test. Gorgeous


----------



## OkanG

I used Heaven back in the day as well, nice to know it's still relevant







I'll post my scores someday when I'm satisfied with them


----------



## jojoenglish85

just installed my first 970, must say its looks good and about to test it out with afterburner here soon.


----------



## Cakewalk_S

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SynchroSCP*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Cakewalk_S*
> 
> I'll be replaying the Tim on my asus strix tonight. I'll have before/after temps
> 
> 
> 
> What TIM do you plan to use?
Click to expand...

Only the best... mx-2. I hope there isn't a huge gap between the heat pipes like I've seen in some pics. Ugh, that kills cooling performance. I won't have time till sat or sun but I'll be lapping the cooler too, I'll post results from that also.


----------



## DBEAU

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dante`afk*
> 
> Cranking up vcore does literally nothing for me
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I can do 1500 with +87mv and also with +0mv, higher core clock not possible.
> 
> Something's fishy, anyone else?


My card only allows +37mV but changing that value literally does nothing. Honestly I'm surprised it hasn't been talked about more. Maybe the other cards do actually increase voltage but mine has the same voltage no matter what I set it to.


----------



## JoeDirt

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DBEAU*
> 
> My card only allows +37mV but changing that value literally does nothing. Honestly I'm surprised it hasn't been talked about more. Maybe the other cards do actually increase voltage but mine has the same voltage no matter what I set it to.


Im having this issue as well with my Zotac AMP Omega. Will not go past 1.200v no matter what.


----------



## Cakewalk_S

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *JoeDirt*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *DBEAU*
> 
> My card only allows +37mV but changing that value literally does nothing. Honestly I'm surprised it hasn't been talked about more. Maybe the other cards do actually increase voltage but mine has the same voltage no matter what I set it to.
> 
> 
> 
> Im having this issue as well with my Zotac AMP Omega. Will not go past 1.200v no matter what.
Click to expand...

I don't really think it's an issue... It's the bios. Mine doesn't go past 1.2v either and I can get 1490mhz stable


----------



## JoeDirt

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Cakewalk_S*
> 
> I don't really think it's an issue... It's the bios. Mine doesn't go past 1.2v either and I can get 1490mhz stable


I bought the card for the claim for overclocking greatness. And in the BIOS it shows it should be able to go past 1.200v Zotac tech support was surprised by this and is working to resolve the problem with me. They have good people working there. I hope to hear back from a senior technician soon.


----------



## Dimaggio1103

Hey gents gonna upgrade my GPU soon and been eying this card. I play at 1080p x 3 eyefinity. I have a SFF system so I can only do single card. will this 970 work great for me or should I save a bit more and go for the 980?


----------



## Edkiefer

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DirtySocks*
> 
> Today my MSI 970 gtx gave up. First i thought it was my monitor, after some testing decided to drive to the nearest pc shop and took both pc & monitor to let them test it. They tested with new psu, no sign on monitor, then tested new 970, it posted. So basically my gpu has gone on vacation.
> Lazy bastard. Now i gotta RMA it and Poseidon knows how long its going to take. Besides this is my first Ever defect gpu so not quiet sure how RMA even works lol


How high were you OC ?


----------



## Arizonian

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DBEAU*
> 
> My card only allows +37mV but changing that value literally does nothing. Honestly I'm surprised it hasn't been talked about more. Maybe the other cards do actually increase voltage but mine has the same voltage no matter what I set it to.


Yes, in regards to maxing out my voltage on my GPUs. I need +60mV added to Core voltage to max VDDC - GPU1 1.2430v & GPU2 1.2560v.

Any more increase to +87mV doesn't max out GPU1 VDDC. I hear people not being able to max out their second GPU in voltage however I have the opposite. luck of the draw when I put them in I guess. My bottom card with a lower ASIC allows Max voltage where my top card with higher ASIC can't max out the same voltage.

Second thing I noticed I can run the Core up to 1554 MHz without the need to add voltage. It's not until I overclock memory that I need to add voltage and at that point I go to +60 mV as anything higher dosen't raise my voltage on top card nor effect any higher overock ceilings on Core. It only helps when adding memory. Even at that memory will not benefit from adding any more voltage than +60 mV either. Going any higher doesn't increase my stability in overclock.

On a side note I'm starting to tame my temperatures I have added a bottom fan and increased RPM to 50%. I'm sad I had to take out that custom PSU cover with the OCN logo engraved out. It will return some day but not until I change this SLI set up. I can improve things more by adding the side fan now and that is my next step.


----------



## OkanG

Considering changing the LED of my Gigabyte G1 GTX 970. Do you think it's doable? The cable is easy to disconnect, I just have no idea how the LED is attached behind the cover.


----------



## rv8000

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *prescotter*
> 
> Could somebody give me a list of all GTX970 cards that dont have the "Lower default TDP" set?
> 
> And so far i read nearly all cards are voltage locked? Or atleast untill 1.212v?
> 
> Thanks
> 
> edit:
> So far i beleave the MSI GTX970 Gaming has the highest TDP for OCing?


Zotac Amp! Extreme (and omega) - 345w w/ max power limit
MSI Gaming - 220w w/max pl
Gigabyte G1 - 280w w/max pl
ASUS Strix - 193w w/max pl

Any of other cards are around the 160w mark

*General comment to everyone here; A specific brand will NOT save you from having coil whine, there are so many factors that may cause this issue. Don't let reports of coil whine deter you from picking a card, every brand has reports so far.


----------



## nagle3092

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Arizonian*
> 
> Yes, in regards to maxing out my voltage on my GPUs. I need +60mV added to Core voltage to max VDDC - GPU1 1.2430v & GPU2 1.2560v.
> 
> Any more increase to +87mV doesn't max out GPU1 VDDC. I hear people not being able to max out their second GPU in voltage however I have the opposite. luck of the draw when I put them in I guess. My bottom card with a lower ASIC allows Max voltage where my top card with higher ASIC can't max out the same voltage.
> 
> Second thing I noticed I can run the Core up to 1554 MHz without the need to add voltage. It's not until I overclock memory that I need to add voltage and at that point I go to +60 mV as anything higher dosen't raise my voltage on top card nor effect any higher overock ceilings on Core. It only helps when adding memory. Even at that memory will not benefit from adding any more voltage than +60 mV either. Going any higher doesn't increase my stability in overclock.
> 
> On a side note I'm starting to tame my temperatures I have added a bottom fan and increased RPM to 50%. I'm sad I had to take out that custom PSU cover with the OCN logo engraved out. It will return some day but not until I change this SLI set up. I can improve things more by adding the side fan now and that is my next step.


Remove all the empty PCIE slot covers on your case, remove rear exhaust and make top intake.


----------



## dante`afk

card 1 default voltage 1.187v
card 2 default voltage 1.212v

adding +87mv in MSI AB

card 1 max vcore 1.237
card 2 max vcore 1.262

core clock is at 1500 (+0mv), having said that, the voltage increase does not help in any benefit to achieve higher core clock or memory clock.

I can go even +800 on memory stable with +0mv


----------



## DirtySocks

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Edkiefer*
> 
> How high were you OC ?


It was stock. I was using included MSI app OC profiles when gaming (bf 4 only) that came with the driver CD itself.
Gaming mode with that app was 1273 i think or 1293. I run couple tests no artifacts, no overheating, no color whatever issues. Out of the blue no more signal


----------



## iRUSH

Alright!! New STRIX 970 owner here! Anyone need to know anything about it, ask.

ASIC quality at a weak 71%

I applied a 200+ to the core and it boosted over 1500 without any issues benchmarking and playing BF4 over a hour. Idles with fans off at 30-31c and I can't get this thing over 58c so far.

Plays BF4 ULTRA at 1080p staying around 100-105 fps 98% of the time. It dipped into the 90's staring at the tower crumbling down in Shanghai during a 64p match. This card is the new Honey Badger.


----------



## Yungbenny911

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Dimaggio1103*
> 
> Hey gents gonna upgrade my GPU soon and been eying this card. I play at 1080p x 3 eyefinity. I have a SFF system so I can only do single card. will this 970 work great for me or should I save a bit more and go for the 980?


By next week Monday, i should have a comparison between the 980 and 970 in a lot of games, and different resolutions, so you can use that to determine if the extra $ is worth the performance difference to you.


----------



## Arizonian

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Yungbenny911*
> 
> By next week Monday, i should have a comparison between the 980 and 970 in a lot of games, and different resolutions, so you can use that to determine if the extra $ is worth the performance difference to you.


Cool looking forward to it.


----------



## frag06

Anyone with an MSI 970 have a sagging card? Mine sags a bit in the back, it seems to start right after the end of the PCI-E slot and it makes the whole card look slanted.

I think it is the weight of the heatsink and cooler, but I'm not completely sure.


----------



## specopsFI

Yep, it's a monster.



Too bad my Moto G camera isn't







Well, who cares when you have a new GPU to play with. Seriously, it feels almost too good to be true. This thing is SOLID.

I'm using FFXIV benchmark as my stability test since it was the absolute pinnacle in it for GK110: tested with several 780's, if it can get through even one benchmark run (5 min) of FFXIV, it's rock solid everywhere and I do mean everywhere. Not sure yet if it's the same for these, but if it is, it's looking good. At 1516 core and 8002 mem with stock voltage and haven't seen any signs of instability yet. Also tested with Heaven (which is easy, not really a stability test at all) and Tomb Raider (much better than Heaven). Now I'm going to play some Far Cry 3, Metro Last Light, Watch_Dogs and perhaps Tomb Raider to double-check, but I'm feeling both good and confident about this card. It's just about perfect so far, even regarding coil whine.


----------



## Edkiefer

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DirtySocks*
> 
> It was stock. I was using included MSI app OC profiles when gaming (bf 4 only) that came with the driver CD itself.
> Gaming mode with that app was 1273 i think or 1293. I run couple tests no artifacts, no overheating, no color whatever issues. Out of the blue no more signal


Yeh , My first MSI 660ti PE/OC booted fine on new build, installed Win7 ok but then randomly it would not boot with signal, and then never put out signal .
Luckily it happened right away and just got replacement from newegg and all was well .

It's bad when it happens on new build as your not 100% sure its vid or PSU or MB etc .


----------



## revro

i was regreting going from GTX Gigabyte 780OC Windforce to GTX Gigabyte 970 Gaming G1
i am getting in valley with 970 56,6 @1080 in comparison with 59,5 on 780
i am getting in valley with 970 36,5 @1440 in comparison with 40,1 on 780

yeah i know i can OC, but i liked stuff out of box. 970 has 1380 max boost out of box, 780 had 1178mhz
ou well, we will see if I sell the 970 or maybe buy 2nd one once SC will come out in 2 years. 2 970 should be enough for 60fps min on a single 1440p.

so i played a little and in Star Citizen Hangar module I wa getting 25-27 instead of 20-23fps, and when not bottlenecked (looking to corners) its was 45-47 instead of 40-43fps. so i guess just the benchmark scared me.
i am also getting 28-33fps in multiplayer Arena commander module of SC


----------



## Padres84

Hi all

Please let me know if that voltage is safe:
http://postimg.org/image/5093b2y7z/

I got my result:
http://www.3dmark.com/fs/2935921


----------



## Dimaggio1103

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Yungbenny911*
> 
> By next week Monday, i should have a comparison between the 980 and 970 in a lot of games, and different resolutions, so you can use that to determine if the extra $ is worth the performance difference to you.


I guess I just wanna know if a 970 can push my eyefinity setup just fine at near max....


----------



## jlhawn

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *frag06*
> 
> Anyone with an MSI 970 have a sagging card? Mine sags a bit in the back, it seems to start right after the end of the PCI-E slot and it makes the whole card look slanted.
> 
> I think it is the weight of the heatsink and cooler, but I'm not completely sure.


my Gaming G1 does the same thing, I made a support jack, see pic at end of gpu.


----------



## Hackslash

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Padres84*
> 
> Hi all
> 
> Please let me know if that voltage is safe:
> http://postimg.org/image/5093b2y7z/
> 
> I got my result:
> http://www.3dmark.com/fs/2935921


you dont need any V+

it doesnt do anything, try it without


----------



## frag06

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jlhawn*
> 
> my Gaming G1 does the same thing, I made a support jack, see pic at end of gpu.


Thanks.

Looks like I'll have to do the same. What exactly did you use to do it?


----------



## steveTA1983

Just got my gigabyte windforce oc, its stable at 1541mhz core and 3899mhz memory. Max power hits 77%, max temp is 57c, and with the custom fan curve, max fan speed is 78%. Voltage is set to 1.225v. Im really digging this card


----------



## Garrett1974NL

In Battlefield my MSI 970 Gaming starts to crap out with a DirectX error @ 1601MHz 7200Memory, that was after 10 minutes.
We really need this unlocked TDP


----------



## dean_8486

*Anyone with a G1 970 does your back-plate feel very hot under load?* Mine does, temps aren't that great either, when gaming with the fan on 100% I am hitting 65c...
Case is open so airflow is not an issue.
Also I get strange small line artifacts randomly, but seems to disappear if I take the fan off auto and set to 100% and decrease the voltage! This happens even if I back my overclock down to +100 core +300 mem , I have tested stable upto +170 core +600 core.


----------



## Pandora's Box

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *frag06*
> 
> Anyone with an MSI 970 have a sagging card? Mine sags a bit in the back, it seems to start right after the end of the PCI-E slot and it makes the whole card look slanted.
> 
> I think it is the weight of the heatsink and cooler, but I'm not completely sure.




Advantage of the HAF XB case. No sagging possible


----------



## frag06

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Pandora's Box*
> 
> 
> 
> Advantage of the HAF XB case. No sagging possible


Hahaha, dang. How are the temps with that setup?


----------



## Mattb2e

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dean_8486*
> 
> *Anyone with a G1 970 does your back-plate feel very hot under load?* Mine does, temps aren't that great either, when gaming with the fan on 100% I am hitting 65c...
> Case is open so airflow is not an issue.
> Also I get strange small line artifacts randomly, but seems to disappear if I take the fan off auto and set to 100% and decrease the voltage! This happens even if I back my overclock down to +100 core +300 mem , I have tested stable upto +170 core +600 core.


I am getting terrible temps here. Im getting 72c at full load in games, and 78c in furmark after 7 minutes. I have reapplied the TIM twice, and have seen no change, I have replaced both my intake and exhaust fans with higher CFM fans to improve airflow, and I have even underclocked the graphics card and it still runs super hot.

I don't know if this is an issue with the cooler, or the GPU itself, either way, i'm pretty unhappy with what I am seeing. This card was $370, and is supposed to be better than reference in terms of cooling, when in fact, in my case it's actually much much worse.


----------



## rv8000

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mattb2e*
> 
> I am getting terrible temps here. Im getting 72c at full load in games, and 78c in furmark after 7 minutes. I have reapplied the TIM twice, and have seen no change, I have replaced both my intake and exhaust fans with higher CFM fans to improve airflow, and I have even underclocked the graphics card and it still runs super hot.
> 
> I don't know if this is an issue with the cooler, or the GPU itself, either way, i'm pretty unhappy with what I am seeing. This card was $370, and is supposed to be better than reference in terms of cooling, when in fact, in my case it's actually much much worse.


What is your ambient room temperature?


----------



## semitope

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DirtySocks*
> 
> Today my MSI 970 gtx gave up. First i thought it was my monitor, after some testing decided to drive to the nearest pc shop and took both pc & monitor to let them test it. They tested with new psu, no sign on monitor, then tested new 970, it posted. So basically my gpu has gone on vacation.
> Lazy bastard. Now i gotta RMA it and Poseidon knows how long its going to take. Besides this is my first Ever defect gpu so not quiet sure how RMA even works lol


I was set on the msi. now.... not so sure


----------



## dean_8486

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mattb2e*
> 
> I am getting terrible temps here. Im getting 72c at full load in games, and 78c in furmark after 7 minutes. I have reapplied the TIM twice, and have seen no change, I have replaced both my intake and exhaust fans with higher CFM fans to improve airflow, and I have even underclocked the graphics card and it still runs super hot.
> 
> I don't know if this is an issue with the cooler, or the GPU itself, either way, i'm pretty unhappy with what I am seeing. This card was $370, and is supposed to be better than reference in terms of cooling, when in fact, in my case it's actually much much worse.


It is strange, did you remove the backplate when reapplying the paste, because there is memory on there aswell, different to most other models. I wonder if that is the issue?
I will be taking it apart tomorrow to have a look, I will update then with pics.


----------



## OkanG

70,3% ASIC quality on my G1 Gaming. How did I do? Sounds pretty bad to me.


----------



## nagle3092

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *OkanG*
> 
> 70,3% ASIC quality on my G1 Gaming. How did I do? Sounds pretty bad to me.


Looks to be average. I'm seeing a lot of users with mid to high 60s more than anything.


----------



## rv8000

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *OkanG*
> 
> 70,3% ASIC quality on my G1 Gaming. How did I do? Sounds pretty bad to me.


ASIC quality has become a very misleading statistic, it is not 100% representative of how your card is going to overclock. Testing and benchmarking is the only way you're going to find out how good of a chip you got.


----------



## Zipperly

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *rv8000*
> 
> ASIC quality has become a very misleading statistic, it is not 100% representative of how your card is going to overclock. Testing and benchmarking is the only way you're going to find out how good of a chip you got.


+1, I have seem some cards with very low asic scores overclock like beasts.


----------



## Mattb2e

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *rv8000*
> 
> What is your ambient room temperature?


82F roughly is my ambient. Just for grins I removed the side panel and put an oscillating house fan blowing directly at the GPU and my max temp in Furmark was 67C at 100% fan speed, which is loads better, but still seems a bit high.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dean_8486*
> 
> It is strange, did you remove the backplate when reapplying the paste, because there is memory on there aswell, different to most other models. I wonder if that is the issue?
> I will be taking it apart tomorrow to have a look, I will update then with pics.


You need to remove more screws to remove the backplate, all I did was replace the TIM on the die. I do not believe the memory is the cause of the heat, the GPU die is. The GPU running at 72c in my case heats up the whole back panel, my sound card, my southbridge, and just about everything in my case.


----------



## Arizonian

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *OkanG*
> 
> 70,3% ASIC quality on my G1 Gaming. How did I do? Sounds pretty bad to me.


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *nagle3092*
> 
> Looks to be average. I'm seeing a lot of users with mid to high 60s more than anything.


Yup. GPU1 71.8 ASIC & GPU2 69.8 ASIC on mine. My lower scoring ASIC (the better overclocker) will be the card I keep when I pass one of the two on.


----------



## jlhawn

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *frag06*
> 
> Thanks.
> 
> Looks like I'll have to do the same. What exactly did you use to do it?


for my application I use a 6inch long threaded rod size 10-24 thread, and at the ends i have 2 well nuts size 10-24, their rubber pads with hex nuts in them, total cost with tax $3.24
I made it so I can adjust it a little.

here is a better pic, also the first pic the rod is sitting on an exstension as it was for my 680 and it sat on the psu but the G1 is longer so I had to get another threaded rod.


----------



## Triniboi82

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mattb2e*
> 
> I am getting terrible temps here. Im getting 72c at full load in games, and 78c in furmark after 7 minutes. I have reapplied the TIM twice, and have seen no change, I have replaced both my intake and exhaust fans with higher CFM fans to improve airflow, and I have even underclocked the graphics card and it still runs super hot.
> 
> I don't know if this is an issue with the cooler, or the GPU itself, either way, i'm pretty unhappy with what I am seeing. This card was $370, and is supposed to be better than reference in terms of cooling, when in fact, in my case it's actually much much worse.


Definitely sounds like something is off with your card, I'd rma it since you've done the tim reapply. All tests done so far on the G1 don't produce anything as high as your temps.


----------



## Pandora's Box

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *frag06*
> 
> Hahaha, dang. How are the temps with that setup?


78C top, 75C middle, 62C bottom. MSI is shipping me 2 extra long sli cables so i can spread the cards out.


----------



## rv8000

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mattb2e*
> 
> 82F roughly is my ambient. Just for grins I removed the side panel and put an oscillating house fan blowing directly at the GPU and my max temp in Furmark was 67C at 100% fan speed, which is loads better, but still seems a bit high.
> You need to remove more screws to remove the backplate, all I did was replace the TIM on the die. I do not believe the memory is the cause of the heat, the GPU die is. The GPU running at 72c in my case heats up the whole back panel, my sound card, my southbridge, and just about everything in my case.


Just a ballpark from Guru3D's temp statistics base on an open air situation (no case):

Guru3D -

21c ambient > 29c idle = 8c delta at idle
29c idle > 60c load = 31c delta under load

Using Guru3D numbers to ballpark your temp...

28c ambient + 8c delta ~ 36c idle
36c idle + 31c delta under load ~ *67c in an open air situation*

Accounting for the fact you have decent airflow (much better options than your case in terms of airflow in general), and having a sound card sandwiched directly against the back I wouldn't be surprised to be getting a load temp of 72 and it not being within "spec" according to gigabyte. For the heck of it I'd pop the sound card out for some testing and see how it changes temps.

I would seriously take any user reporting under 60c, even 65c with a handful of salt. We know nothing about their setups in terms of cooling, they could have 4k rpm fans blazing for all we know. We also have no idea what their definition of load is. It could be running a single pass of firestrike, and in that case I don't see over 60c. But after playing gw2 for 3 hours I've seen peaks of 74-75c averaging around 69-70c most of the time with the stock fan curve.


----------



## jlhawn

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dean_8486*
> 
> *Anyone with a G1 970 does your back-plate feel very hot under load?* Mine does, temps aren't that great either, when gaming with the fan on 100% I am hitting 65c...
> Case is open so airflow is not an issue.
> Also I get strange small line artifacts randomly, but seems to disappear if I take the fan off auto and set to 100% and decrease the voltage! This happens even if I back my overclock down to +100 core +300 mem , I have tested stable upto +170 core +600 core.


my backplate is warm but not hot, max temp is 65c and my fan on automatic goes to 52%, this is under full load.
I have very good airflow. and I am overclocked to 1556mhz boost under load.


----------



## jlhawn

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mattb2e*
> 
> 82F roughly is my ambient. Just for grins I removed the side panel and put an oscillating house fan blowing directly at the GPU and my max temp in Furmark was 67C at 100% fan speed, which is loads better, but still seems a bit high.
> You need to remove more screws to remove the backplate, all I did was replace the TIM on the die. I do not believe the memory is the cause of the heat, the GPU die is. The GPU running at 72c in my case heats up the whole back panel, my sound card, my southbridge, and just about everything in my case.


82F is way to hot, my home office is 70F


----------



## Mattb2e

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *rv8000*
> 
> Just a ballpark from Guru3D's temp statistics base on an open air situation (no case):
> 
> Guru3D -
> 
> 21c ambient > 29c idle = 8c delta at idle
> 29c idle > 60c load = 31c delta under load
> 
> Using Guru3D numbers to ballpark your temp...
> 
> 28c ambient + 8c delta ~ 36c idle
> 36c idle + 31c delta under load ~ *67c in an open air situation*
> 
> Accounting for the fact you have decent airflow (much better options than your case in terms of airflow in general), and having a sound card sandwiched directly against the back I wouldn't be surprised to be getting a load temp of 72 and it not being within "spec" according to gigabyte. For the heck of it I'd pop the sound card out for some testing and see how it changes temps.
> 
> I would seriously take any user reporting under 60c, even 65c with a handful of salt. We know nothing about their setups in terms of cooling, they could have 4k rpm fans blazing for all we know.


Interesting that the open air value correlates to what I am seeing. Is that value at stock clocks, or with overclocking. All of my temps are at stock clocks, and as I have said, I have even tried underclocking to no avail. I will move the sound card to a lower slot, but I fear that it will impede the airflow to the fans of the GPU. Only one way to find out though. Thanks for the in depth response. Ill post my results later.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jlhawn*
> 
> 82F is way to hot, my home office is 70F


Agreed, I opened the window lol. Some of that ambient is a result of my GPU being so damn hot.


----------



## frag06

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jlhawn*
> 
> for my application I use a 6inch long threaded rod size 10-24 thread, and at the ends i have 2 well nuts size 10-24, their rubber pads with hex nuts in them, total cost with tax $3.24
> I made it so I can adjust it a little.
> 
> here is a better pic, also the first pic the rod is sitting on an exstension as it was for my 680 and it sat on the psu but the G1 is longer so I had to get another threaded rod.


Thanks.

This looks like a nice solution. I'll see if I can get some parts and make one soon.


----------



## nagle3092

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *rv8000*
> 
> Just a ballpark from Guru3D's temp statistics base on an open air situation (no case):
> 
> Guru3D -
> 
> 21c ambient > 29c idle = 8c delta at idle
> 29c idle > 60c load = 31c delta under load
> 
> Using Guru3D numbers to ballpark your temp...
> 
> 28c ambient + 8c delta ~ 36c idle
> 36c idle + 31c delta under load ~ *67c in an open air situation*
> 
> Accounting for the fact you have decent airflow (much better options than your case in terms of airflow in general), and having a sound card sandwiched directly against the back I wouldn't be surprised to be getting a load temp of 72 and it not being within "spec" according to gigabyte. For the heck of it I'd pop the sound card out for some testing and see how it changes temps.
> 
> I would seriously take any user reporting under 60c, even 65c with a handful of salt. We know nothing about their setups in terms of cooling, they could have 4k rpm fans blazing for all we know. We also have no idea what their definition of load is. It could be running a single pass of firestrike, and in that case I don't see over 60c. But after playing gw2 for 3 hours I've seen peaks of 74-75c averaging around 69-70c most of the time with the stock fan curve.


I think the highest I seen mine was at 66c in an itx case. Though my airflow setup is tailored to bring in all the fresh air right over the card.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jlhawn*
> 
> 82F is way to hot, my home office is 70F


This, open a window or something Mattb2e. Where do you live?


----------



## jlhawn

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *frag06*
> 
> Thanks.
> 
> This looks like a nice solution. I'll see if I can get some parts and make one soon.


don't know where you live, I bought the items at Lowes home improvement in the specialty hardware section.


----------



## rv8000

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mattb2e*
> 
> Interesting that the open air value correlates to what I am seeing. Is that value at stock clocks, or with overclocking. All of my temps are at stock clocks, and as I have said, I have even tried underclocking to no avail. I will move the sound card to a lower slot, but I fear that it will impede the airflow to the fans of the GPU. Only one way to find out though. Thanks for the in depth response. Ill post my results later.
> Agreed, I opened the window lol. Some of that ambient is a result of my GPU being so damn hot.


99% sure those temps were Guru3D's results with stock clocks. Having the sound card in a lower slot will still cause issues, just for the sake of testing take the card out and see what happens when its not impeding airflow or blocking air from rising off the back of the card. I was in this situation awhile ago with my 290 Vapor-X. I eventually opted to get rid of my soundcard and found a decent motherboard with good components onboard, eventually I'll pick up a good DAC w/better headphones and speakers.

*For some added security in terms of your temps, my MSI Gaming had the same peaks as my Gigabyte card with NO oc, while my G1 is running at 1492/7600.


----------



## frag06

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jlhawn*
> 
> don't know where you live, I bought the items at Lowes home improvement in the specialty hardware section.


Awesome. There is a Lowe's just a short drive away. I'll head on over there tomorrow and pick up the parts.


----------



## iRUSH

The highest I've seen my Strix 970 with 200+ core is 58c. I'll run it hard tonight to see if it'll go higher. My ambient temperature is 70F.


----------



## frag06

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *rv8000*
> 
> 99% sure those temps were Guru3D's results with stock clocks. Having the sound card in a lower slot will still cause issues, just for the sake of testing take the card out and see what happens when its not impeding airflow or blocking air from rising off the back of the card. I was in this situation awhile ago with my 290 Vapor-X. I eventually opted to get rid of my soundcard and found a decent motherboard with good components onboard, eventually I'll pick up a good DAC w/better headphones and speakers.
> 
> *For some added security in terms of your temps, my MSI Gaming had the same peaks as my Gigabyte card with NO oc, while my G1 is running at 1492/7600.


How are the noise levels between the two cards? Full speed and how is the Gigabyte at idle?


----------



## dante`afk

77f room temp here

while gaming:
upper card 68c/150f
lower card 60c/140f
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *revro*
> 
> i was regreting going from GTX Gigabyte 780OC Windforce to GTX Gigabyte 970 Gaming G1
> i am getting in valley with 970 56,6 @1080 in comparison with 59,5 on 780
> i am getting in valley with 970 36,5 @1440 in comparison with 40,1 on 780
> 
> yeah i know i can OC, but i liked stuff out of box. 970 has 1380 max boost out of box, 780 had 1178mhz
> ou well, we will see if I sell the 970 or maybe buy 2nd one once SC will come out in 2 years. 2 970 should be enough for 60fps min on a single 1440p.
> 
> so i played a little and in Star Citizen Hangar module I wa getting 25-27 instead of 20-23fps, and when not bottlenecked (looking to corners) its was 45-47 instead of 40-43fps. so i guess just the benchmark scared me.
> i am also getting 28-33fps in multiplayer Arena commander module of SC


Sorry if no one told you but, there is absolutely *ZERO* reason to switch from a 780/780ti to a 970. You do the switch *ONLY* if you go for SLI, it's a no-brainer otherwise.


----------



## rv8000

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *frag06*
> 
> How are the noise levels between the two cards? Full speed and how is the Gigabyte at idle?


Idle obviously the MSI card is quieter as the fans shut off, but the Gigabyte card can't be heard above my case fans at ~1000rpm. I don't have a meter so I cannot give specifics but from experience the gigabyte hsf @ 70% fan speed seems to be equivalent to the MSI card @ about 75-76% fan speed in terms of loudness. Overall the MSI card is quieter, but in the same setup the gigabyte card should have midly lower temps (1-3c).


----------



## frag06

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Pandora's Box*
> 
> 78C top, 75C middle, 62C bottom. MSI is shipping me 2 extra long sli cables so i can spread the cards out.


Dang. Those temps are better than some get with just two cards. But hopefully the extra space will help the top two cards temps.


----------



## xsadrulesx

Good news, my MSI 970 Twin Frozr V's coil whine has gotten significantly better. Especially at stock voltage, i can barely hear it anymore with my headphones off, fans off, in a silent room. Just giving some hope to those who are stuck with a noisy card.


----------



## Mattb2e

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *rv8000*
> 
> 99% sure those temps were Guru3D's results with stock clocks. Having the sound card in a lower slot will still cause issues, just for the sake of testing take the card out and see what happens when its not impeding airflow or blocking air from rising off the back of the card. I was in this situation awhile ago with my 290 Vapor-X. I eventually opted to get rid of my soundcard and found a decent motherboard with good components onboard, eventually I'll pick up a good DAC w/better headphones and speakers.
> 
> *For some added security in terms of your temps, my MSI Gaming had the same peaks as my Gigabyte card with NO oc, while my G1 is running at 1492/7600.


Removed my sound card, however my temps didn't change at all. My ambient is a bit lower too, considering I have had the window open for a while now. Its closer to 25c now.


----------



## OkanG

What Heaven 4.0 score should I expect with the GTX 970? Am currently at +200 core. No artifacts, but it's dropping in score as I increase core. That means I've gone too far right?

What is your MSI Afterburner settings on a stable Heaven test?


----------



## Serandur

*Cross-post of my experience with Gigabyte G1 970s in regards to buzzing and SLI (2560x1440) from another forum:*

I got a replacement Gigabyte G1 970 for my first one because the first one buzzed/clicked (I presume this is a form of coil whine or something similar?) and it's not really faring much better. It sounds a bit different/quieter, but generally makes the same noise.

However, I didn't plan on shipping back the first until I got the replacement and for the past hour or so I've been testing out SLI.

It's odd, the buzzing is actually less pronounced in SLI and I'm fairly certain the card in the bottom PCI-E slot (my first 970) is not buzzing or at least not audibly like this. Could my problem be related to my top PCI-E slot? Or SLI maybe just does something differently with power delivery that mitigates the issue? All I can say is coil whine/buzzing of any kind irritates me and I really wish the industry as a collective whole could eradicate or at least identify the root problem.

Different things also cause differing amounts of buzzing regardless of similar GPU usage % and FPS. For example, Unigine Valley and Tomb Raider are relatively quiet, Skyrim produces a very distinctly electrical noise/light buzz, and Crysis 3 makes buzzing quite audible, moreso depending on something as simple as looking in a certain direction and whatnot. Even below 60 FPS (way below), the buzzing's sound, volume, or even frequency seems to correlate not just with framerate, but very specific things being rendered regardless of GPU usage. Overclocking makes the buzzing louder, underclocking has the opposite effect (so much for 970 overclocking, can't because of that infernal noise).

Temperatures are pretty good with SLI 970s. My side fan is currently disabled so the top card will peak in the upper 70s under load right now, but additional airflow should help later on. The fans are quiet too, of course, but that's a moot point with the buzzing.

*Performance*

SLI 970s (with my 3770K) kick ass. Crysis 3, Tomb Raider, Unigine Valley, Watch Dogs, the Batman games, etc. at 1440p are all doing a constant 60 FPS with settings turned up to 11 (though AA still applied conservatively with Crysis 3 and Watch Dogs).

The Witcher 2 does not like DSR downsampling in SLI for some reason, I'm getting random sustained drops to around 24-40 FPS depending on the direction I look even though neither card nor any of my cores are being stressed to near max. Arkham Origins is also giving me some similar trouble with TXAA in SLI. Unigine Valley drops frames and GPU usage if I alt tab and get back in, crashing later on (no overclock on my GPUs or CPU). Watch Dogs with any AA beyond temporal SMAA has hang ups and dips as if running out of VRAM, and my Afterburner overlay is not able to record memory usage, just stuck on some strange 8-digit or so number.

Overall, when it works, these things give anything a run for their money even at the higher resolution I'm running (This could be my perfect Witcher 3 machine), but Watch Dogs is seemingly running into the 4 GB VRAM wall very easily like this and I'm hoping the other issues are a matter of very immature drivers. Still don't like the buzzing, but I'm tempted to keep both of these now after some time to break them in and think it over.


----------



## ccRicers

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *OkanG*
> 
> What Heaven 4.0 score should I expect with the GTX 970? Am currently at +200 core. No artifacts, but it's dropping in score as I increase core. That means I've gone too far right?
> 
> What is your MSI Afterburner settings on a stable Heaven test?


Around 2500 points on stock, using the Extreme HD 1080p setting. You should save your best profile and to have one to roll back if any changes drop the score.


----------



## OkanG

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ccRicers*
> 
> Around 2500 points on stock, using the Extreme HD 1080p setting. You should save your best profile and to have one to roll back if any changes drop the score.


.. What. What Heaven settings etc do people use? I have tessellation on the highest, but I just read it should be off as it tanks your score. I got a stock score of around 1400 I think, and am around 1500 now. 2500 sounds crazy, what could I be doing wrong?


----------



## DirtySocks

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Edkiefer*
> 
> Yeh , My first MSI 660ti PE/OC booted fine on new build, installed Win7 ok but then randomly it would not boot with signal, and then never put out signal .
> Luckily it happened right away and just got replacement from newegg and all was well .
> 
> It's bad when it happens on new build as your not 100% sure its vid or PSU or MB etc .


Yea, tell me about it.
Luckily i have my old gpu so i could test it + nearby pc shop


----------



## clerick

Got my first GTX 970 today, arrived early.

It's a zotac GTX 970 OMEGA

Super quiet on load, fans inaudible, ocd to 1500 without issue (haven't pushed it further yet), no coil whine.


----------



## rv8000

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mattb2e*
> 
> Removed my sound card, however my temps didn't change at all. My ambient is a bit lower too, considering I have had the window open for a while now. Its closer to 25c now.


Either it just has to do with airflow in your case, or the cooler may have some issues (I'm not to fond of the direct heatpipe design, their 980 g1 has a machined base which is much nicer). May or may not be worth it to RMA depending on how it goes. I personally don't think your going to get much better performance from any of the other brand options.


----------



## Serandur

My build looks and feels so complete with SLI:



Edit: Not sure if anyone can see it, but the bottom card seems to sag a bit, but the top doesn't. Is that fine?


----------



## Arizonian

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Serandur*
> 
> *Cross-post of my experience with Gigabyte G1 970s in regards to buzzing and SLI (2560x1440) from another forum:*
> 
> I got a replacement Gigabyte G1 970 for my first one because the first one buzzed/clicked (I presume this is a form of coil whine or something similar?) and it's not really faring much better. It sounds a bit different/quieter, but generally makes the same noise.
> 
> However, I didn't plan on shipping back the first until I got the replacement and for the past hour or so I've been testing out SLI.
> 
> It's odd, the buzzing is actually less pronounced in SLI and I'm fairly certain the card in the bottom PCI-E slot (my first 970) is not buzzing or at least not audibly like this. Could my problem be related to my top PCI-E slot? Or SLI maybe just does something differently with power delivery that mitigates the issue? All I can say is coil whine/buzzing of any kind irritates me and I really wish the industry as a collective whole could eradicate or at least identify the root problem.
> 
> Different things also cause differing amounts of buzzing regardless of similar GPU usage % and FPS. For example, Unigine Valley and Tomb Raider are relatively quiet, Skyrim produces a very distinctly electrical noise/light buzz, and Crysis 3 makes buzzing quite audible, moreso depending on something as simple as looking in a certain direction and whatnot. Even below 60 FPS (way below), the buzzing's sound, volume, or even frequency seems to correlate not just with framerate, but very specific things being rendered regardless of GPU usage. Overclocking makes the buzzing louder, underclocking has the opposite effect (so much for 970 overclocking, can't because of that infernal noise).
> 
> Temperatures are pretty good with SLI 970s. My side fan is currently disabled so the top card will peak in the upper 70s under load right now, but additional airflow should help later on. The fans are quiet too, of course, but that's a moot point with the buzzing.
> 
> *Performance*
> 
> SLI 970s (with my 3770K) kick ass. Crysis 3, Tomb Raider, Unigine Valley, Watch Dogs, the Batman games, etc. at 1440p are all doing a constant 60 FPS with settings turned up to 11 (though AA still applied conservatively with Crysis 3 and Watch Dogs).
> 
> The Witcher 2 does not like DSR downsampling in SLI for some reason, I'm getting random sustained drops to around 24-40 FPS depending on the direction I look even though neither card nor any of my cores are being stressed to near max. Arkham Origins is also giving me some similar trouble with TXAA in SLI. Unigine Valley drops frames and GPU usage if I alt tab and get back in, crashing later on (no overclock on my GPUs or CPU). Watch Dogs with any AA beyond temporal SMAA has hang ups and dips as if running out of VRAM, and my Afterburner overlay is not able to record memory usage, just stuck on some strange 8-digit or so number.
> 
> Overall, when it works, these things give anything a run for their money even at the higher resolution I'm running (This could be my perfect Witcher 3 machine), but Watch Dogs is seemingly running into the 4 GB VRAM wall very easily like this and I'm hoping the other issues are a matter of very immature drivers. Still don't like the buzzing, but I'm tempted to keep both of these now after some time to break them in and think it over.


Nice break down. It's going to be hard to return that other 970 with such a good price / performance boost. Keep it.









970 SLI has made playing Crysis 3 maxed settings, 8x MSAA, maintaining 60 FPS on IPS 1440 monitor absolutely breathtaking. Smooth as butter. Dosent need G-sync.


----------



## Mattb2e

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *rv8000*
> 
> Either it just has to do with airflow in your case, or the cooler may have some issues (I'm not to fond of the direct heatpipe design, their 980 g1 has a machined base which is much nicer). May or may not be worth it to RMA depending on how it goes. I personally don't think your going to get much better performance from any of the other brand options.


Idk at this point, im getting 80c after 10 minutes in Furmark, I didn't go any further than there. I have exhausted all my options at this point. Short of running my PC with a box fan on it at all times, there isn't much I can do with this card. My HD7870 didnt run this hot, and that didn't have a "600W" cooler on it.

Short of buying a new case (which I just did 6 months ago) there isn't anything else I can do but RMA it. Problem with RMA'ing is that I am without a graphics card until the vendor ships me a new one, which may not be for a while considering they are out of stock.


----------



## FreeElectron

Which is the best 970 card with aftermarket cooler with a design that does not dissipate heat on the motherboard?
I am thinking the MSI GTX 970.


----------



## OkanG

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *FreeElectron*
> 
> Which is the best 970 card with aftermarket cooler with a design that does not dissipate heat on the motherboard?
> I am thinking the MSI GTX 970.


You are most likely correct!


----------



## Tejh

Pushed my oveclock today and ended up making the coil whine 100x worse. Gotta RMA now


----------



## jlhawn

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Serandur*
> 
> My build looks and feels so complete with SLI:
> 
> 
> 
> Edit: Not sure if anyone can see it, but the bottom card seems to sag a bit, but the top doesn't. Is that fine?


see my previous post on earlier pages on making a support jack for your gpu.
my single G1 was sagging in the top pci-e slot.
here is a pic of mine before and after.


----------



## rv8000

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mattb2e*
> 
> Idk at this point, im getting 80c after 10 minutes in Furmark, I didn't go any further than there. I have exhausted all my options at this point. Short of running my PC with a box fan on it at all times, there isn't much I can do with this card. My HD7870 didnt run this hot, and that didn't have a "600W" cooler on it.
> 
> Short of buying a new case (which I just did 6 months ago) there isn't anything else I can do but RMA it. Problem with RMA'ing is that I am without a graphics card until the vendor ships me a new one, which may not be for a while considering they are out of stock.


Stop running furmark, it's just as unrealistic as IBT. You're never going to see those temps even in the most demanding games. Personally I don't think 72c is high based on your case, in comparison to your 7870 it's a possibility but *shrugs*, don't know what else to look at/say.


----------



## dcombs108

Ok so I got 2 Asus strix 970's ....to replace my r9 295(literally blew up)...the 780 ti was the same price....wondering if I made the right decision


----------



## OkanG

Hmm, been playing around for a couple of hours now. I can get the core to +200 without a sweat actually, sounds pretty crazy to me. But the Heaven score fluctuates a lot. And if I start playing with the Memory clocks just a little bit while on stable core, it crashes?
+0 core and +250 memory gives me a score of nearly 1900, but I can't get it past 1700 with +175 core and +200 mem? Is there some place I can compare scores? I can't find anything on Google.


----------



## FreeElectron

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *OkanG*
> 
> You are most likely correct!


Thanks for the answer.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *rv8000*
> 
> Stop running furmark, it's just as unrealistic as IBT. You're never going to see those temps even in the most demanding games. Personally I don't think 72c is high based on your case, in comparison to your 7870 it's a possibility but *shrugs*, don't know what else to look at/say.


Sniper Ghost Warrior 2 used to make my gpu hotter than any benchmarking/stress testing application application with a constant GPU load of 100%


----------



## Mattb2e

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *rv8000*
> 
> Stop running furmark, it's just as unrealistic as IBT. You're never going to see those temps even in the most demanding games. Personally I don't think 72c is high based on your case, in comparison to your 7870 it's a possibility but *shrugs*, don't know what else to look at/say.


coming from a GPU that ran in the 60's to a GPU that is supposed to and doesn't is a bit hard to swallow. Yeah Furmark does stress the GPU, and I see the parallel between it and IBT, however at stock clocks this card should be able to dissipate the heat.

If I RMA it, im without a GPU for who knows how long, so I may as well try to live with it at least until there is a more steady supply of these cards available.


----------



## semitope

The OP needs to have max OC for each person. Preferable a table group by card.

Been waiting for the $5 promo newegg put on the cards to stop people using the VISA discount to expire but taking a while. I notice that promo is not on the ASUS so I am considering that over the MSI. Wanted higher OC, mousepad and the cool lighting but I don't know anymore. What is life?

Why is the asus still 349 even. It was originally $339 and that is likely the MSRP. arggh. Man i wonder what kind of margins these guys are making.


----------



## Ghostrider5666

My coil whine on my Gigabyte GTX 970 G1 Gaming is gone I don't notice it anymore.


----------



## 970Rules

I love more fresh oc'd 1500+ core reviews

http://www.xbitlabs.com/articles/graphics/display/msi-geforce-gtx-970-gaming_3.html#sect1

They have the gtx gaming clocked at 1330/8072 "that boosts to 1501 core" in ever single review numbers along with normal 970 stock settings vs all other top cards....

Here just one of many games they tested...


Clearly once oc'd it's getting right close to 980 stock speeds and taking a defecation on 290x numbers vast majority of the time. our oc'd 970's is undisputed lightweight champion. (980 is undisputed heavyweight)


----------



## Daxx123

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *GoldenTiger*
> 
> This morning, *I did some interesting testing based on the suggestion of DASH on Hardforum.*
> 
> So I toyed around with lower mem speeds and they drastically reduce TDP usage. By doing testing with stock mem I was able to determine a maximum core that then triangles instead of just driver TDR'ing/crashing. Turns out everyone is probably going to be throttling at around 1500-1520 core if using 8ghz+ memory at this point for playing games (at least on MSI Gaming GTX 970's and anything but the Gigabyte G1 which is known to have a higher bios tdp limit) . *This is why we're also seeing everyone reporting driver crashes instead of hard locks when they are trying to test
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> . Clocks will vary on ASIC quality for when this happens but this is why.*
> 
> By using stock memory and +0 mv I am finding I start getting triangle artifacts at around 1540mhz on the core in SLI, which doesn't throttle down or hit the power limiter, or crash for at least the couple of minutes I left it running. If I up the core voltage just to +12mv instead of 0mv, I hit the limiter, it throttles a little (and automatically lowers the volts) and crashes
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> . *Long story short, custom BIOS flashing is going to unchain GTX 970 cards for people once the new nvflash is out and about. The TDP limit is what is holding back real oc'ing on these things and causing driver crashes/TDR instead of actual artifacting/hard crashing.*
> 
> *The cards, interestingly, will NOT go to 110% tdp if the power limit is being reached.* Instead they will lower the volts (even though it won't show in the OSD but rather the TDP shown, voltage monitoring doesn't show in proper substeps it appears) and driver crash, or lower the clocks 5-10mhz at a time in conjunction and then either crash or stay stable, but perhaps crash after 30-60 minutes of gaming once the cards warm up and the TDP limit is hit again.
> 
> *Another interesting tidbit is that with my 2600k @ 4.4ghz, I am actually NOT loading the gpu's 100% inside of Firestrike normal mode... I can see the GPU usage sitting at 85-89% the entire run, which is part of why some people's gpu score is lower here.*
> 
> I then tested for max memory inside of the TDP with as high a clock as I could do on the core. My best game-stable result (2 hours) is this for SLI mode:
> 
> http://www.3dmark.com/3dm/4200438
> 
> 1514mhz core and 8224mhz mem, on Firestrike Extreme resulting in *11042 gpu score*. This was with no volt adjustment on the cards with TDP peaking (max reading) of 106% on one card and 101% on the other, with them sitting at 98-102% most of the time. It's about the same in games and does not throttle at all while so far being rock-stable and artifact-free.


Can you explain a little more about the difference between TDP and power limit for the GTX 970? I'm having the issue you describe with my card momentarily freezing during benchmarking, then the benchmark resumes but my GPU clock speed is lowered but I'm not seeing what's reached max in Afterburner to cause this.


----------



## ZealotKi11er

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *semitope*
> 
> The OP needs to have max OC for each person. Preferable a table group by card.
> 
> Been waiting for the $5 promo newegg put on the cards to stop people using the VISA discount to expire but taking a while. I notice that promo is not on the ASUS so I am considering that over the MSI. Wanted higher OC, mousepad and the cool lighting but I don't know anymore. What is life?
> 
> Why is the asus still 349 even. It was originally $339 and that is likely the MSRP. arggh. Man i wonder what kind of margins these guys are making.


Yeah it would be nice to have MAX stable OC to get a clear idea about the average of these GPUs.


----------



## steveTA1983

Question for you guys.....im running my card now at 1454mhz core (was in the 1500's, but EA games would get the direct x error) and the memory at +300mhz. Voltage is + 87 and is at 1.25, and tdp is cranked to 112%. Ill get a gpu usage of 60-99% while gaming, but power limit never goes over 70%. Does this mean my card (gb windforce oc) has way more power to spit out, but current pc settings are holding it back?


----------



## Raikozy

for anyone that owns the MSI card? I heard the glue that prevents the fan from moving during shipping stick really tightly and if you don't open it properly, you might break the fan. Does anyone know how to open it the proper way? Should i hold the fan fins while opening it slowly? Sorry for dumb question but I am just a bit nervous. Bought this card last thursday and shipping takes ages. It will come to my doorstep tomorrow(100% for sure) and I don't want to screw it up because waiting is quite a pain (and a 970 is like a hidden treasure in my area, never available) thats why I bought the card online.


----------



## dante`afk

@GoldenTiger

cannot confirm that memory core is in any way connected to core clock, having it at +0 or +600 does neither benefit the core clock to go higher nor does it affect it in a negative way / bottleneck it that it would noch reach a certain core clock.

@steveTA1983

we are all only at a tdp of 65-75%, its not the pc settings limiting, rather something in the bios. I`ve even set 32x CSSAA and 8x SGSSAA in the nvidia inspector settings.


----------



## SAN-NAS

Valley is too weak to run stability tests. I can pass it easy for as long as I want, load 3dmark11 and with your max Valley and watch it fail right away. FireStrike is too leanant too, and fur is overkill imo.


----------



## rv8000

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Daxx123*
> 
> Can you explain a little more about the difference between TDP and power limit for the GTX 970? I'm having the issue you describe with my card momentarily freezing during benchmarking, then the benchmark resumes but my GPU clock speed is lowered but I'm not seeing what's reached max in Afterburner to cause this.


TDP as it is being refered to in this case is the max amount of power (in watts) the card will draw before throttling the core; how much power draw will be based upon necessary voltage and current which is relative to frequency (core/memory clocks). The power limit is simply a way to adjust the max amount of power the card can draw; for example the MSI Gaming card can draw up to 200w with a power limit of 100%, when adjusted to 110% the new max that can be draw is 220w. All of these settings are limited or defined by the cards bios.


----------



## foxlinked

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Raikozy*
> 
> for anyone that owns the MSI card? I heard the glue that prevents the fan from moving during shipping stick really tightly and if you don't open it properly, you might break the fan. Does anyone know how to open it the proper way? Should i hold the fan fins while opening it slowly? Sorry for dumb question but I am just a bit nervous. Bought this card last thursday and shipping takes ages. It will come to my doorstep tomorrow(100% for sure) and I don't want to screw it up because waiting is quite a pain (and a 970 is like a hidden treasure in my area, never available) thats why I bought the card online.


the sticker is placed over the left fan/heatsink cover. I did it exactly how you said - I pressed down a little on the middle of the fan and peeled it off slowly, then held it down by he inside of the fins to get the rest of it off. Just go slow and your good man.


----------



## gizmo11x

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ghostrider5666*
> 
> My coil whine on my Gigabyte GTX 970 G1 Gaming is gone I don't notice it anymore.


did you do anything specific to stop it or did it go away on it's own?

mine is buzzing in Mordor especially. raised the stock voltage a bit an it got just a bit quieter but it's still noticeable.

also, when exiting games sometimes it makes a short clicking sound. not very loud.


----------



## Rapster

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *gizmo11x*
> 
> did you do anything specific to stop it or did it go away on it's own?
> 
> mine is buzzing in Mordor especially. raised the stock voltage a bit an it got just a bit quieter but it's still noticeable.
> 
> also, when exiting games sometimes it makes a short clicking sound. not very loud.


My G1 GTX 970 stopped whining after about 2 days or about 16 hours of normal use, mostly work and web browsing, no intense graphical usage. The whining in my 970 disappeared after about 6 hours use, returned the following day when I powered my PC up, remained through the whole days use and then disappeared. When I powered up the following day, the whining was gone and has been gone for good.

Maybe that's what the cards need, similar to a brand new automotive engine up until recently; it needs to 'break-in' gently?

The click, I would presume, would be some sort of controller or regulator denoting the change from 3D to 2D use.


----------



## Tup3x

Any idea if Gigabyte is going to release a bios that changes this ridiculously stupid fan curve on their cards? 1600 RPM min is just stupid and the speed will start to rise only after 50%.


----------



## Hackslash

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Tup3x*
> 
> Any idea if Gigabyte is going to release a bios that changes this ridiculously stupid fan curve on their cards? 1600 RPM min is just stupid and the speed will start to rise only after 50%.


Would love that or at least a bit lower when idle.
Current profile is overkill.
10 % or so would be great


----------



## Tup3x

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Hackslash*
> 
> Would love that or at least a bit lower when idle.
> Current profile is overkill.
> 10 % or so would be great


They should make the fan speed % linear. 34-50% doesn't change the speed at all, it stays at ~1600 RPM.


----------



## DirtySocks

Highest score i had in Heaven was 2049 at extreme settings. But i sadly don't remember my clocks. It was nothing near 1350 tho. Stock mem/no power/no vcore increase.
Once i get another card gotta post them here.

Question: What does it mean when gpu reaches max TDP? Looking at the results here nobody reaching 100% TDP.


----------



## Rapster

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DirtySocks*
> 
> Highest score i had in Heaven was 2049 at extreme settings. But i sadly don't remember my clocks. It was nothing near 1350 tho. Stock mem/no power/no vcore increase.
> Once i get another card gotta post them here.
> 
> Question: What does it mean when gpu reaches max TDP? Looking at the results here nobody reaching 100% TDP.


"The thermal design power (TDP), sometimes called thermal design point, is the maximum amount of heat generated by the CPU that the cooling system in a computer is required to dissipate in typical operation."

http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Thermal_design_power

The <100% TDP in our GTX 970's just means that we are not reaching the maximum thermal efficiency of our cards, in other words, we are not stressing them thermally.

For instance, when the GPU reaches a temperature of say 80°C, it will start to throttle the core/boost clocks to bring the temperature down. If you, via Afterburner et al, raise the TDP limit to, say 110%, you are basically telling the card to not throttle till the GPU's temperature reaches this new figure, 88°C.


----------



## Cakewalk_S

Well...lets just say, changing the paste and lapping hasn't done much for me...I think its the HUGE gaps in the cooler thats making for poor performance, even after lapped....
I changed out the bushing on the VRMs. The funny thing is the 2 screws that hold the VRM heatsink in were actually almost to the point of coming off...they were so loose I could almost turn them by hand...I obviously have better VRM cooling now...
This is for the NVIDIA ASUS GTX 970 STRIX btw...

*Stock VRM:*

*Simplest mod ever... and it works:*

*Stock cooler:*


*Stock Chip:*


Notice how much paste is still left over... Its so thick I can't remove it yet, even with alcohol its not budging...
*Quick lapping job of the cooler:*


Stock Temps:

Lapped:


Maybe a 1-2C difference...quite disappointing... We'll see how she does under water this weekend.
Thanks guys! Sorry if its too picture hungry...


----------



## Hackslash

Is someone here with connection to gigabyte?


----------



## TheTarpZ

any modded bios yet?


----------



## Techboy10

Well my G1 seems to be a dud in the overclocking department (at least compared to almost every other G1).

After playing around with my overclock last night and lots of driver crashes I got this - http://www.3dmark.com/fs/2937761 @ +150 core/+250 memory (1530/7500) (it's invalid because I alt+tabbed to skip the stupid demo)

Of course it wasn't really stable there even with +87mV and 112% power limit as there was a bit of screen flickering during the test.

BF4 also crashes (DX error) while trying to play at these clocks. I was however able to play D3 and a few other less graphically intense games (along with about 45 minutes of Heaven benchmark) at 1550/7000 with seemingly no problems and no downclocking, but that of course means nothing when BF4 and Firestrike were crashing.

Not really sure what to do now. Kinda dissappointed with my card after seeing all these great overclocks here with what seems like minimal effort. I'll definitely be messing around again tonight with overclocks to see if I can maybe get +120/+250 (1500/7500) stable for everything including BF4, which is being a pain in the ass lately with the whole "Something went wrong" error that keeps disconnecting me from online games.


----------



## Edkiefer

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *steveTA1983*
> 
> Question for you guys.....im running my card now at 1454mhz core (was in the 1500's, but EA games would get the direct x error) and the memory at +300mhz. Voltage is + 87 and is at 1.25, and tdp is cranked to 112%. Ill get a gpu usage of 60-99% while gaming, but power limit never goes over 70%. Does this mean my card (gb windforce oc) has way more power to spit out, but current pc settings are holding it back?


No, PC not limiting anything, what your seeing is as far as TDP is concerned your load (clock +voltage ) is not hitting the TDP/power limit set in bios .
G1 has high value so you might never hit 100%, which is good thing .
So only thing holding back your OC is voltage and chip itself .


----------



## Zetzun

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Raikozy*
> 
> for anyone that owns the MSI card? I heard the glue that prevents the fan from moving during shipping stick really tightly and if you don't open it properly, you might break the fan. Does anyone know how to open it the proper way? Should i hold the fan fins while opening it slowly? Sorry for dumb question but I am just a bit nervous. Bought this card last thursday and shipping takes ages. It will come to my doorstep tomorrow(100% for sure) and I don't want to screw it up because waiting is quite a pain (and a 970 is like a hidden treasure in my area, never available) thats why I bought the card online.


I RMA'd my card because of this, i don't think that the sticker is the problem since my second card also had the sticker and this one is working fine. I removed it carefully in both cases (apply a little pressure to the center of the fan to compensate when the sticker is coming out).


----------



## master0068

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *970Rules*
> 
> I love more fresh oc'd 1500+ core reviews
> 
> http://www.xbitlabs.com/articles/graphics/display/msi-geforce-gtx-970-gaming_3.html#sect1
> 
> They have the gtx gaming clocked at 1330/8072 "that boosts to 1501 core" in ever single review numbers along with normal 970 stock settings vs all other top cards....
> 
> Here just one of many games they tested...
> 
> 
> Clearly once oc'd it's getting right close to 980 stock speeds and taking a defecation on 290x numbers vast majority of the time. our oc'd 970's is undisputed lightweight champion. (980 is undisputed heavyweight)


980 is more like welterweight champ. The middleweights and light heavys are coming next year.


----------



## Edkiefer

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Techboy10*
> 
> Well my G1 seems to be a dud in the overclocking department (at least compared to almost every other G1).
> 
> After playing around with my overclock last night and lots of driver crashes I got this - http://www.3dmark.com/fs/2937761 @ +150 core/+250 memory (1530/7500) (it's invalid because I alt+tabbed to skip the stupid demo)
> 
> Of course it wasn't really stable there even with +87mV and 112% power limit as there was a bit of screen flickering during the test.
> 
> BF4 also crashes (DX error) while trying to play at these clocks. I was however able to play D3 and a few other less graphically intense games (along with about 45 minutes of Heaven benchmark) at 1550/7000 with seemingly no problems and no downclocking, but that of course means nothing when BF4 and Firestrike were crashing.
> 
> Not really sure what to do now. Kinda dissappointed with my card after seeing all these great overclocks here with what seems like minimal effort. I'll definitely be messing around again tonight with overclocks to see if I can maybe get +120/+250 (1500/7500) stable for everything including BF4, which is being a pain in the ass lately with the whole "Something went wrong" error that keeps disconnecting me from online games.


I would first see how far with stock voltages and raise it slowly in 10mv steps .
It looks like anything above 40-50mv is at limit of bios/drivers .


----------



## Raikozy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *foxlinked*
> 
> the sticker is placed over the left fan/heatsink cover. I did it exactly how you said - I pressed down a little on the middle of the fan and peeled it off slowly, then held it down by he inside of the fins to get the rest of it off. Just go slow and your good man.


thanks pal, its on delivery right now, so exited, my I have 1 uni course in the morning today which is sucks but luckily someone is around at home to pick it up , cheers


----------



## jlhawn

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Tup3x*
> 
> Any idea if Gigabyte is going to release a bios that changes this ridiculously stupid fan curve on their cards? 1600 RPM min is just stupid and the speed will start to rise only after 50%.


wow I just checked that as I did not know, I moved the fan slider and no rpm change until I got to 55%
thanks for the info.
though my gpu max temp under heavy load is 66c, average gaming 58c


----------



## badenglishihave

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Techboy10*
> 
> Well my G1 seems to be a dud in the overclocking department (at least compared to almost every other G1).
> 
> After playing around with my overclock last night and lots of driver crashes I got this - http://www.3dmark.com/fs/2937761 @ +150 core/+250 memory (1530/7500) (it's invalid because I alt+tabbed to skip the stupid demo)
> 
> Of course it wasn't really stable there even with +87mV and 112% power limit as there was a bit of screen flickering during the test.
> 
> BF4 also crashes (DX error) while trying to play at these clocks. I was however able to play D3 and a few other less graphically intense games (along with about 45 minutes of Heaven benchmark) at 1550/7000 with seemingly no problems and no downclocking, but that of course means nothing when BF4 and Firestrike were crashing.
> 
> Not really sure what to do now. Kinda dissappointed with my card after seeing all these great overclocks here with what seems like minimal effort. I'll definitely be messing around again tonight with overclocks to see if I can maybe get +120/+250 (1500/7500) stable for everything including BF4, which is being a pain in the ass lately with the whole "Something went wrong" error that keeps disconnecting me from online games.


I'm in a similar situation with my G1 970... I can hit 1510MHz core with +87mv (played BF4 for a few hours stable at this speed), but as I lower the voltage the boost clock goes down and if I go low enough BF4 starts crashing and getting driver errors. My ASIC quality is 57.6%... not great. I can't really complain because getting another 50MHz would realistically give me 2-4 more fps while gaming, but it's the principle of the thing









One more note... I've discovered a great way to test stability of clocks in BF4, or any other game that can run in a windowed mode: press Alt+Enter repeatedly to go in and out of full screen, which forces the boost clocks/voltages up and down repeatedly. If you have any unstable settings these will quickly surface without having to spend a long time gaming only to discover at some random moment that your OC is unstable.


----------



## DirtySocks

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Rapster*
> 
> "The thermal design power (TDP), sometimes called thermal design point, is the maximum amount of heat generated by the CPU that the cooling system in a computer is required to dissipate in typical operation."
> 
> http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Thermal_design_power
> 
> The <100% TDP in our GTX 970's just means that we are not reaching the maximum thermal efficiency of our cards, in other words, we are not stressing them thermally.
> 
> For instance, when the GPU reaches a temperature of say 80°C, it will start to throttle the core/boost clocks to bring the temperature down. If you, via Afterburner et al, raise the TDP limit to, say 110%, you are basically telling the card to not throttle till the GPU's temperature reaches this new figure, 88°C.


So that means that if card already throttles at 60°C (while gpu-z reports the card is at tdp limit at that temp)then there is something wrong since 60 degrees is quite low. Correct me if i'm wrong


----------



## Atzenkeeper500

2x G1 at 1500MHz, RAM +200 - not tha Bomb. But for real, 30-50 more or less makes no big differenz. Is the e-penis thing, you know


----------



## Hasdrubal

I love the stock cooler of the 980, but can't justify the price over the 970... any chance of having the 970 compatible with the 980 cooler? I guess I could score one from a watercooled one here on OCN


----------



## Tup3x

Just installed my Gigabyte and coil whine wise it's huge improvement over the MSI that I RMA'd. By default this boosts to 1392 MHz (ASIC 73.1%, may or may not mean anything), about 115 MHz higher than the MSI. Fan restrictions are stupid: stuck at 1550 rpm between 34%-50%. I sure hope that they release BIOS to fix this idiocy. MSI had really strict power limit compared to this. Max I've seen has been 82% (in 3DMark11), there should be lots of headroom.

I'll be contacting their support for sure regarding that bios...
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Hackslash*
> 
> Is someone here with connection to gigabyte?


I guess we have to beg for different bios from their support...


----------



## DBEAU

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *badenglishihave*
> 
> I'm in a similar situation with my G1 970... I can hit 1510MHz core with +87mv (played BF4 for a few hours stable at this speed), but as I lower the voltage the boost clock goes down and if I go low enough BF4 starts crashing and getting driver errors. My ASIC quality is 57.6%... not great. I can't really complain because getting another 50MHz would realistically give me 2-4 more fps while gaming, but it's the principle of the thing
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> One more note... I've discovered a great way to test stability of clocks in BF4, or any other game that can run in a windowed mode: press Alt+Enter repeatedly to go in and out of full screen, which forces the boost clocks/voltages up and down repeatedly. If you have any unstable settings these will quickly surface without having to spend a long time gaming only to discover at some random moment that your OC is unstable.


I think this says a lot about all the ASIC hooplah. Also I think some folk's expectations are a little high. So when the 970's were first hitting the streets a couple vocal few hit 1600mhz with ease and posted it all over the internet. Now many think it's unacceptable if the card doesn't sit in the upper 1500's. Or maybe I'm just salty because my card only clocks to the upper 1400's (granted hitting the power ceiling easily)







.

Anyway, there's also been a lot of emphasis pointed at ASIC quality and I'm not too sure it means much at all.


----------



## Pelinox

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Hasdrubal*
> 
> I love the stock cooler of the 980, but can't justify the price over the 970... any chance of having the 970 compatible with the 980 cooler? I guess I could score one from a watercooled one here on OCN


http://www.overclockers.co.uk/showproduct.php?prodid=GX-205-OK&groupid=701&catid=1914&subcat=1010


----------



## Hasdrubal

Awesome







+ Rep


----------



## MikeGR7

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Arizonian*
> 
> Yup. GPU1 71.8 ASIC & GPU2 69.8 ASIC on mine. My lower scoring ASIC (the better overclocker) will be the card I keep when I pass one of the two on.


Lol i have 71.2 and 66.6. I hope the 66.6 clocks as good as the 71.2 which is stable at 1545!


----------



## Zipperly

Simply upping the res scale in BF4 which places more of a load on the GPU can also help determine stability as well.


----------



## revro

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dante`afk*
> 
> 77f room temp here
> 
> while gaming:
> upper card 68c/150f
> lower card 60c/140f
> Sorry if no one told you but, there is absolutely *ZERO* reason to switch from a 780/780ti to a 970. You do the switch *ONLY* if you go for SLI, it's a no-brainer otherwise.


well it cost me 45eur including delivery so the 1gb vram more was nobrainer for me.

its a good card just like 780 was, and since maxwell is in pampers driverwise it will get better over time. few fps are no big deal, you do need 2 970 to get 60fps min @1440p monitor

one tiny thing that bothers me tough, is the 256bit bandwidth. on 780 i loaded up textures in star citizen hangar pretty fast from my ssd, here it takes time and i see low res textures for a while. then once textures are loaded i saw 3.572gb vram usage







nice hog SC hehe

tough i set in nvidia CP the quality of textures to high cause of unigine valley testing. is there a way to get the textures loaded faster?


----------



## Luck100

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *revro*
> 
> well it cost me 45eur including delivery so the 1gb vram more was nobrainer for me.
> 
> its a good card just like 780 was, and since maxwell is in pampers driverwise it will get better over time. few fps are no big deal, you do need 2 970 to get 60fps min @1440p monitor
> 
> one tiny thing that bothers me tough, is the 256bit bandwidth. on 780 i loaded up textures in star citizen hangar pretty fast from my ssd, here it takes time and i see low res textures for a while. then once textures are loaded i saw 3.572gb vram usage
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> nice hog SC hehe
> 
> tough i set in nvidia CP the quality of textures to high cause of unigine valley testing. is there a way to get the textures loaded faster?


Loading textures from SSD to GPU is bottlenecked by PCIE bus bandwidth, not VRAM bandwidth. PCIE 3.0 x 16 is 16 GB/sec, your VRAM is over 200 GB/sec.


----------



## revro

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Luck100*
> 
> Loading textures from SSD to GPU is bottlenecked by PCIE bus bandwidth, not VRAM bandwidth. PCIE 3.0 x 16 is 16 GB/sec, your VRAM is over 200 GB/sec.


ok thanks. my problem is the fact that my 775 socket mother board has just
PCI-E x16 2.0 interface

so could it be that my 780 was able to not have trouble with textures thanks to 384bit bus, but the 256bit bus has a problem on a 970?
well when the game comes out, i will do get a brand new cpu mb and ram

thank you


----------



## clerick

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *revro*
> 
> ok thanks. my problem is the fact that my 775 socket mother board has just
> PCI-E x16 2.0 interface
> 
> so could it be that my 780 was able to not have trouble with textures thanks to 384bit bus, but the 256bit bus has a problem on a 970?
> well when the game comes out, i will do get a brand new cpu mb and ram
> 
> thank you


The 256 bit bus isnt a problem due to nvidias compression tech.


----------



## sy573mx

Any one here have the Gainward GTX 970 Phantom yet ?


----------



## steveTA1983

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Edkiefer*
> 
> No, PC not limiting anything, what your seeing is as far as TDP is concerned your load (clock +voltage ) is not hitting the TDP/power limit set in bios .
> G1 has high value so you might never hit 100%, which is good thing .
> So only thing holding back your OC is voltage and chip itself .


Thanks for answering. So with a higher voltage (when unlocked i guess), i can get much higher stable clocks?


----------



## steve210

here another 3d mark bench mark with my msi gtx 970


----------



## Edkiefer

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *steveTA1983*
> 
> Thanks for answering. So with a higher voltage (when unlocked i guess), i can get much higher stable clocks?


you will have to test that yourself , how good your chip is will say how it OC .

you won't have to worry to much on TDP as you have headroom . try with 0 volts first on core then then bump it up from there to find final .

These chips don't seem to need much extra voltage , me personally I would limit the voltage for 24/7 , it doesn't seem like it gets you much on avg, but you have to test for it as each card is different .


----------



## steve210

GPU Z ASIC quality


----------



## TopicClocker

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *970Rules*
> 
> I love more fresh oc'd 1500+ core reviews
> 
> http://www.xbitlabs.com/articles/graphics/display/msi-geforce-gtx-970-gaming_3.html#sect1
> 
> They have the gtx gaming clocked at 1330/8072 "that boosts to 1501 core" in ever single review numbers along with normal 970 stock settings vs all other top cards....
> 
> Here just one of many games they tested...
> 
> 
> Clearly once oc'd it's getting right close to 980 stock speeds and taking a defecation on 290x numbers vast majority of the time. our oc'd 970's is undisputed lightweight champion. (980 is undisputed heavyweight)


Aha, I saw this within the first hour of them releasing the review!
At 1500-1510MHz a GTX 970 is on par with a reference GTX 980, and a little faster in some cases.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Pelinox*
> 
> http://www.overclockers.co.uk/showproduct.php?prodid=GX-205-OK&groupid=701&catid=1914&subcat=1010


Awesome, I was wondering when OCUK was going to get these out, Gibbo said they were working on it!


----------



## Rapster

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DirtySocks*
> 
> So that means that if card already throttles at 60°C (while gpu-z reports the card is at tdp limit at that temp)then there is something wrong since 60 degrees is quite low. Correct me if i'm wrong


Yes, that is quite low, temperature-wise.

The card will throttle because: the card exceeds its power limit and/or the card exceeds its temperature limit and/or a voltage restriction. So, if you are sure that nothing else wasn't coming into play, just temperature, then yes, it is quite low.

It also depends on what the card was doing at the time. Was it overclocked and running Furmark, for example?

Have other MSI 970 users reported the same? I haven't seen any comments in this thread saying as much and have you tried raising the TDP limit of your card in something like Afterburner?

Have you had a look at these two threads? They both go into more detail (I think) into the MSI 970's:

http://www.overclock.net/t/1501416/msi-970-gaming-anyone/0_20

http://www.overclock.net/t/1516121/gtx-970-comparison-strix-vs-msi-gaming-vs-gigabyte-g1/0_20

I know all I have managed to give you is more questions, I'm sorry for that, but I have a Gigabyte G1 and so cannot compare to mine. If I had an MSI, I would run some tests for you.


----------



## w35t

My two MSI Gaming 970's just arrived. WOOOO!!!

I'm starting to read all this stuff about the second card's voltage dropping out while in SLI. Has there been a solution to this yet? I'm gonna try mine out in an hour or two.


----------



## subyman

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SAN-NAS*
> 
> Valley is too weak to run stability tests. I can pass it easy for as long as I want, load 3dmark11 and with your max Valley and watch it fail right away. FireStrike is too leanant too, and fur is overkill imo.


I agree, I was stable in FireStrike but had some issues with Mordor.


----------



## subyman

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DBEAU*
> 
> I think this says a lot about all the ASIC hooplah. Also I think some folk's expectations are a little high. So when the 970's were first hitting the streets a couple vocal few hit 1600mhz with ease and posted it all over the internet. Now many think it's unacceptable if the card doesn't sit in the upper 1500's. Or maybe I'm just salty because my card only clocks to the upper 1400's (granted hitting the power ceiling easily)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> .
> 
> Anyway, there's also been a lot of emphasis pointed at ASIC quality and I'm not too sure it means much at all.


Yeah, I wouldn't mess around sending cards back for a few more mhz of OC.


----------



## jojoenglish85

I really think these cards are made for water, because apparently no one payed attention to the types of air cooling parts they assembled these cards with. I didn't want to water cool this time around but i feel like im being forced in that direction.


----------



## steveTA1983

I re
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Edkiefer*
> 
> you will have to test that yourself , how good your chip is will say how it OC .
> 
> you won't have to worry to much on TDP as you have headroom . try with 0 volts first on core then then bump it up from there to find final .
> 
> These chips don't seem to need much extra voltage , me personally I would limit the voltage for 24/7 , it doesn't seem like it gets you much on avg, but you have to test for it as each card is different .


i really want to push it, as i have yet to have the card hit 60c, but since im gaming on a 1080p flatscreen, and everything runs like practically perfect, i dont wanna end up hurting the card in its infancy. But then again, nvidia has tons of fail safe things in affect, and if it is pushed to hard, it will just crash


----------



## Clukos

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jojoenglish85*
> 
> I really think these cards are made for water, because apparently no one payed attention to the types of air cooling parts they assembled these cards with. I didn't want to water cool this time around but i feel like im being forced in that direction.


You won't gain anything by WC. These cards are not limited by temperature but rather TDP and voltage. Although from my personal experience with a G1 voltage seems to do nothing other than raising boost clocks. +87 is either not enough or something's wrong with my card, it literally changes nothing when it comes to stability. Thankfully i am able to reach 1517/7500 on stock volts so it ain't much of a problem. ASIC is 64.8% if anyone is interested.

Add me to the club btw here is my validation link http://www.techpowerup.com/gpuz/details.php?id=dw478


----------



## Edkiefer

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *steveTA1983*
> 
> I re
> i really want to push it, as i have yet to have the card hit 60c, but since im gaming on a 1080p flatscreen, and everything runs like practically perfect, i dont wanna end up hurting the card in its infancy. But then again, nvidia has tons of fail safe things in affect, and if it is pushed to hard, it will just crash


right , I am on 1600x1200 monitor and had originally a 24/7 OC of 1450/7500 (thats not max just one I picked ) , but even at 1400 core clock its basically overkill in most games .
I play BF4 a bit and I maxed most settings and raised my fps limiter from 80 to 110 , I could raise it more as w/o limit i saw like 125-165fps but i like smooth fps .
I have it now at 1400 as i don't notice any difference in game much . BM is another story but i can load a OC profile easy enough .

My temps don't go above 60c in game so temps are never issue so far .


----------



## steveTA1983

On the gigabyte windforce cards, do you think its worth flashing the g1 bios to the OC model?


----------



## doza

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *sy573mx*
> 
> I'm looking at getting the Gainward GTX 970 Phantom, Can get it on special. Wonder if I should pay a bit more for the Gigabyte GTX 970 G1.... worried the Phantom might have coil whine.


first and for sure last time i had phantom card is when i bought 660ti phantom, it clocked about 10 mhz more than stock, it had coil whine and asic was about 55 i think skip phantom series


----------



## doza

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *iRUSH*
> 
> The highest I've seen my Strix 970 with 200+ core is 58c. I'll run it hard tonight to see if it'll go higher. My ambient temperature is 70F.


if u are using custom fan curve than u can get 58c,but if fan speed is at auto there is no way u have 58c, it whill go to 65-69c only than fans start to spin up and they only gona keep that temperature u are not going to see lover values with auto fan speed...


----------



## rv8000

Did a tear down/repaste of my card. I'm going to say Gigabyte actually did an incredible job with the factory TIM job. Every G1 pcb I've seen has a good spread, not too much TIM, and from what I can tell looks to be of decent quality. In most cases you're not going to see a decrease of temps by repasting the card imo, that is unless the quality of the TIM isn't that great.


Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!







I'd also recommend using a tooth pick to get all the stock TIM out of the grooves in the base of the cooler, as they're rather deep and have a lot of TIM stuck in them.

In regards to modding the color of the LED, looks like it will be harder than I initially thought. The LED/logo are completely encased in plastic, and not something I really want to rip open. To someone with better knowledge, would it be possible to change the color of the LED by soldering on a specific resistor to the contact points on the back of the logo case? I'm guessing it would also have to be a specific type of LED to due so. Some shots of the logo separated from the HSF...


Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!








OT: What's the deal with Gelid GC extreme, this stuff is either super storage temp sensitive or is just garbage and dries out so quickly. The stuff refused to spread and just seemed gummy (ambient/storage temp of 21c). My Arctic MX-4 had no issues and the tube of TIM is over two years old, the Gelid is hardly a month old. What gives....


Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!



MX-4 on the left and Gelid GC Extreme on the right. The gelid completely came off the paper, MX-4 spread normally...


----------



## Rapster

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *rv8000*
> 
> Did a tear down/repaste of my card. I'm going to say Gigabyte actually did an incredible job with the factory TIM job. Every G1 pcb I've seen has a good spread, not too much TIM, and from what I can tell looks to be of decent quality. In most cases you're not going to see a decrease of temps by repasting the card imo, that is unless the quality of the TIM isn't that great.
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I'd also recommend using a tooth pick to get all the stock TIM out of the grooves in the base of the cooler, as they're rather deep and have a lot of TIM stuck in them.
> 
> In regards to modding the color of the LED, looks like it will be harder than I initially thought. The LED/logo are completely encased in plastic, and not something I really want to rip open. To someone with better knowledge, would it be possible to change the color of the LED by soldering on a specific resistor to the contact points on the back of the logo case? I'm guessing it would also have to be a specific type of LED to due so. Some shots of the logo separated from the HSF...
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> OT: What's the deal with Gelid GC extreme, this stuff is either super storage temp sensitive or is just garbage and dries out so quickly. The stuff refused to spread and just seemed gummy (ambient/storage temp of 21c). My Arctic MX-4 had no issues and the tube of TIM is over two years old, the Gelid is hardly a month old. What gives....
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> MX-4 on the left and Gelid GC Extreme on the right. The gelid completely came off the paper, MX-4 spread normally...


That really is some nice factory application right there! Thin coating and tidy, nice...

The Gelid GC Extreme is supposed to be low viscosity, fluid-like stuff, so I would definitely suggest that yours has dried out.

With the logo LED, this may be a stupid suggestion, but what about a film of some other colour and try and achieve a different colour that way? Dunno, red on top of the blue to get a purple effect. Yeah, stupid suggestion...









Edit: It looks like there's a strip LED hiding underneath that backing paper on the 'Gigabyte' LED logo. Now, these are not too difficult to get hold of, I'm thinking of the online store 'Fast Tech', but...you're gonna have fun getting the old LED off without wrecking the logo. Depends on how well it's stuck on there and how determined you are to change it.


----------



## rv8000

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Rapster*
> 
> That really is some nice factory application right there! Thin coating and tidy, nice...
> 
> *The Gelid GC Extreme is supposed to be low viscosity, fluid-like stuff, so I would definitely suggest that yours has dried out.*
> 
> With the logo LED, this may be a stupid suggestion, but what about a film of some other colour and try and achieve a different colour that way? Dunno, red on top of the blue to get a purple effect. Yeah, stupid suggestion...


This is actually the second tube/time I've tried Gelid GC E., and definitely the last. Both dried out within a few weeks, yet my tube of Arctic MX-4 is over 2 years old and still just as viscous as ever.


----------



## Rapster

Must have a special 'aeration' cap on it. To force you to buy more. Yeah, you buy a small tube of it which would last you for years and then the damned stuff dries out on you - just when you need it...

Edit: What's it like as TIM, anyway? Seems easy enough to apply a thin layer, but what are the properties like, the thermals that you as a user get?


----------



## HAL900

when flascher appears to maxwell?


----------



## FreeElectron

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Luck100*
> 
> Loading textures from SSD to GPU is bottlenecked by PCIE bus bandwidth, not VRAM bandwidth. PCIE 3.0 x 16 is 16 GB/sec, your VRAM is over 200 GB/sec.


I find this confusing.
Can you please tell me the VRAM bandwidth is between which two ends exactly?


----------



## ASO7

*MSI Gaming + EK HF VGA*


----------



## TopicClocker

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ASO7*
> 
> *MSI Gaming + EK HF VGA*


Oh my...


----------



## frag06

Gigabyte G1 in-stock at Newegg! Gigabyte OC Edition also in-stock.


----------



## iRUSH

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ASO7*
> 
> *MSI Gaming + EK HF VGA*


Lol wow! You guys and your crazy/awesome cooling solutions.

Looks great! Such a great color blue IMO.


----------



## TheTarpZ

Update! Hellyeah!







happy dappy duuh









2*MSI GTX 970 @ 1550MHz


----------



## dVeLoPe

so i purchased a evga "SSC" model (2975) 1 step under the ''FTW'' model... is the cooler on MY CARD the same as the FTW?????

is the GIGABYTE G1 better then the FTW???? only reason i choose the evga over gigabyte (like the cooler more) was stepup


----------



## iRUSH

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dVeLoPe*
> 
> so i purchased a evga "SSC" model (2975) 1 step under the ''FTW'' model... is the cooler on MY CARD the same as the FTW?????
> 
> is the GIGABYTE G1 better then the FTW???? only reason i choose the evga over gigabyte (like the cooler more) was stepup


The evga 970 hasn't been the highest praised of the 900 series. But with step-up, what else can you do..

What card are you stepping up from?


----------



## Arizonian

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dVeLoPe*
> 
> so i purchased a evga "SSC" model (2975) 1 step under the ''FTW'' model... is the cooler on MY CARD the same as the FTW?????
> 
> is the GIGABYTE G1 better then the FTW???? only reason i choose the evga over gigabyte (like the cooler more) was stepup


Can't remember where I saw Jacob from EVGA saying SCC & FTW were the same Cooler. Don't quote me on that.

Both G1 & Gaming have better cooling IMO.

EVGA has great customer service. So don't worry about it, your covered. Push the clocks, let us know how it does.









Edit: Here's what I found in this thread.

They have different VRM controller between SCC and FTW

http://www.overclock.net/t/1514085/official-nvidia-gtx-970-owners-club/2310#post_22948766

It wasn't Jacob. I found it. It was another member discussing the cooling.

http://www.overclock.net/t/1516233/evga-gtx-970-ftw-acx-2-0-looks-to-have-fixed-the-issue/10#post_22941371


----------



## Aznlotus161

Wahooo, managed to buy a pair of Gigabyte G1s off Newegg.









Just in time for my new build.

Will be overclocking and bench-marking to see how it runs off air alone.


----------



## routek

Just got my MSI GTX 970.









Very pleased with it. No coil whine


----------



## Luck100

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *FreeElectron*
> 
> I find this confusing.
> Can you please tell me the VRAM bandwidth is between which two ends exactly?


VRAM is bulk memory for the GPU just like RAM is bulk memory for CPU. GPU has a small (roughly 1 MB) amount of ultra-fast cache memory, and when GPU needs data not in cache VRAM transfers it into cache - that's where VRAM bandwidth matters.

When CPU transfers data to GPU VRAM (like textures streaming in) then it goes over PCIE bus to VRAM - which is much slower than VRAM transfer into GPU cache.


----------



## Gerbacio

quick squestion guys i noticed one of my card voltage under load is 1.2620 and the other one is 1.2560 ....that seems like a big difference

i was debating if returning the one that is consuming the most power and exchanging it for the same model ....is there a way to even this out or am i SOL???

970slivolatge.png 83k .png file


im still well within the retun policy ...what should i do !


----------



## FreeElectron

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Luck100*
> 
> VRAM is bulk memory for the GPU just like RAM is bulk memory for CPU. GPU has a small (roughly 1 MB) amount of ultra-fast cache memory, and when GPU needs data not in cache VRAM transfers it into cache - that's where VRAM bandwidth matters.
> 
> When CPU transfers data to GPU VRAM (like textures streaming in) then it goes over PCIE bus to VRAM - which is much slower than VRAM transfer into GPU cache.


Thanks for clarification.
Any sources would be appreciated


----------



## tango bango

I got my G1 yesrerday. I had an issue at first with just a black screen on boot up and no pic after booted. I tried a different port on the back and it worked flawless. started my rig up this morning and had no issues. Shut down after about an hour of use . I got home later today and have this same black screen (no pic after boot up). Made sure all power connectors are in and tried both hdmi and vga/dvi ports. Put my old card back in and it is working. Any ideals what might be wrong?


----------



## OkanG

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *tango bango*
> 
> I got my G1 yesrerday. I had an issue at first with just a black screen on boot up and no pic after booted. I tried a different port on the back and it worked flawless. started my rig up this morning and had no issues. Shut down after about an hour of use . I got home later today and have this same black screen (no pic after boot up). Made sure all power connectors are in and tried both hdmi and vga/dvi ports. Put my old card back in and it is working. Any ideals what might be wrong?


What a coincidence, I had the exact same problem with getting no picture on first boot, same card. Didn't get it a second time though.


----------



## dVeLoPe

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *iRUSH*
> 
> The evga 970 hasn't been the highest praised of the 900 series. But with step-up, what else can you do..
> 
> What card are you stepping up from?


I have a GTX 680 the first one that came out actually bought it on launch day for 550$ now it's going to be a dedicated PhysX (if its even worth it) or backup card.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Arizonian*
> 
> Can't remember where I saw Jacob from EVGA saying SCC & FTW were the same Cooler. Don't quote me on that.
> 
> It wasn't Jacob. I found it. It was another member discussing the cooling.


So do they have different VRM controller between SCC and FTW?? (from what I read jacob says the SSC/FTW use the 1.215v+ VRM (confirmed by looking at product page .pdf)
And I am still unsure about the cooling is the cooler the same crappy heatpipe design all of the other cards have or is it the same as the FTW (reason I bought this over G1 + stepup)


----------



## dante`afk

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Gerbacio*
> 
> 
> 
> quick squestion guys i noticed one of my card voltage under load is 1.2620 and the other one is 1.2560 ....that seems like a big difference
> 
> i was debating if returning the one that is consuming the most power and exchanging it for the same model ....is there a way to even this out or am i SOL???
> 
> 970slivolatge.png 83k .png file
> 
> 
> im still well within the retun policy ...what should i do !


why is this a return reason? you realize that each chip has a different quality and thus needs for a ertain clock different vcore than another chip, right?

also looking at your temps, your OC will never be gamestable. you should put the card with the higher vcore on the lower slot.


----------



## Feladis

Somewhat off topic, but I've been playing Shadow of Mordor with my SLI GT
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dante`afk*
> 
> why is this a return reason? you realize that each chip has a different quality and thus needs for a ertain clock different vcore than another chip, right?
> 
> also looking at your temps, your OC will never be gamestable. you should put the card with the higher vcore on the lower slot.


Is it bad for a card to run 75C+? That's what the hotter card in my SLI runs at. Haven't had any stability problems whatsoever though.


----------



## Arizonian

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Feladis*
> 
> Somewhat off topic, but I've been playing Shadow of Mordor with my SLI GT
> Is it bad for a card to run 75C+? That's what the hotter card in my SLI runs at. Haven't had any stability problems whatsoever though.


I was under the assumption that shadows of Mordor does not have SLI capable gaming yet?

Are both GPUs running in that game?


----------



## psikeiro

Just got my 2 970 OC Windforce. I'm not sure why I had the impression they came with the LED-lit logo, but still happy with them, I'll run some benchmarks later.


----------



## phre0n

I'd like to be added to the the club..



http://imgur.com/cB515in


----------



## Gerbacio

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dante`afk*
> 
> why is this a return reason? you realize that each chip has a different quality and thus needs for a ertain clock different vcore than another chip, right?
> 
> also looking at your temps, your OC will never be gamestable. you should put the card with the higher vcore on the lower slot.


 switchedcards970.png 1351k .png file



that looks alot better....+rep for the suggestion

the temps are chain running heaven benchmark.....gaming they dont get nearly as hot!


----------



## Neilichou

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Gerbacio*
> 
> 
> 
> quick squestion guys i noticed one of my card voltage under load is 1.2620 and the other one is 1.2560 ....that seems like a big difference
> 
> i was debating if returning the one that is consuming the most power and exchanging it for the same model ....is there a way to even this out or am i SOL???
> 
> 970slivolatge.png 83k .png file
> 
> 
> im still well within the retun policy ...what should i do !


No reason to return your card, there are still some issues with SLI GTX970 (voltage fluctuation between the two cards, lower voltage on the second card), Gigabyte, MSI, all are concerned. Nvidia did not answered yet but I hope there will be an update with next drivers.

More Info. about the BUG voltage with GTX 970 SLI here : https://forums.geforce.com/default/topic/777448/geforce-900-series/-major-issue-sli-gtx-970-cards-one-card-runs-way-lower-voltage-than-the-other-driver-bug-/3/

I'm also concerned with my MSI GTX970 :

First card : 1587/7600 with voltage of 1.250 volts (+87mV), ASIC quality 78%

Second card : 1587/7600 with voltage of 1.243 volts (+87mV), ASIC quality 84%

Stable in Heaven 4.0 and Fire strike (running for a couple of hours), I have never reached the 110% power limit but I notice a little fluctuation/variation in voltage and frequency (sometimes hitting 1577 with voltage decreasing to 1.2 volts and when I disable SLI, the voltage stay fixed)


----------



## jlhawn

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *psikeiro*
> 
> 
> 
> Just got my 2 970 OC Windforce. I'm not sure why I had the impression they came with the LED-lit logo, but still happy with them, I'll run some benchmarks later.


mine does, did you get the Gaming G1 GTX 970?
do you have geforce experience installed? it has the on off led logo option and it might be off. I don't have geforce experience installed as I don't need it or like it.


----------



## psikeiro

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jlhawn*
> 
> mine does, did you get the Gaming G1 GTX 970?


Nope, the WIndforce OC model, they're on newegg for $349, it's not a big deal anyways as I would've turned it off, but still had it in the back of my mind. Either way, seems like they both hit 1500 on the boost clock comfortably. I'll post some Firestrike in a bit.


----------



## jlhawn

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *psikeiro*
> 
> Nope, the WIndforce OC model, they're on newegg for $349, it's not a big deal anyways as I would've turned it off, but still had it in the back of my mind. Either way, seems like they both hit 1500 on the boost clock comfortably. I'll post some Firestrike in a bit.


yep thats why you have no light, I can see the connector on your cards though, it's the white one just to the right of your sli connectors, but I don't see the red wire. I got 1580 out of mine and I'm sure yours will also


----------



## psikeiro

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jlhawn*
> 
> yep thats why you have no light, I can see the connector on your cards though, it's the white one just to the right of your sli connectors, but I don't see the red wire. I got 1580 out of mine and I'm sure yours will also


I'm at 1513mhz on both cards while boosted:, got decent scores http://www.3dmark.com/fs/2945225

Although my CPU and my RAM are stock, might tinker with that later on tonight.


----------



## cyph3rz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Arizonian*
> 
> I was under the assumption that shadows of Mordor does not have SLI capable gaming yet?
> 
> Are both GPUs running in that game?


I'm playing Shadow fo Mordor and my MSI 970 does 80 to 100 FPS without any overclocking.


----------



## Zipperly

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *cyph3rz*
> 
> I'm playing Shadow fo Mordor and my MSI 970 does 80 to 100 FPS without any overclocking.


Thats nice but you um... left out a lot of very crucial details there champ.


----------



## nagle3092

So after a gauntlet of testing my max stable on stock voltage is 1550/7600. Occt killed the memory and it explained the couple of random issues I was getting in game with it at 500 vs 300. Adding voltage doesn't seem to be worth it, since I can only got to 1606 without crashing or errors. Overall still worth it as its faster than my 780ti classy, barely but still faster.

Now let's hope these bios can get unlocked soon.


----------



## renji1337

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *nagle3092*
> 
> So after a gauntlet of testing my max stable on stock voltage is 1550/7600. Occt killed the memory and it explained the couple of random issues I was getting in game with it at 500 vs 300. Adding voltage doesn't seem to be worth it, since I can only got to 1606 without crashing or errors. Overall still worth it as its faster than my 780ti classy, barely but still faster.
> 
> Now let's hope these bios can get unlocked soon.


I'm hoping the SLI voltage bug gets fixed. Im limited to 1550 and +300 so far because of it.


----------



## pipnasty

Do you guys have that notorious coil whine problem with GTX 970s? Is it a confirmed problem or just a random occurrence with some cards?


----------



## Techboy10

So BF4 is crashing at 1475/7000 (+125/+0) @ stock voltage (DirectX error after a few minutes). The only thing that changing the voltage seems to do is raise how much the boost clock is (0mV: +150 = 1500MHz, +87mV: +120 = 1500MHz), doesn't seem to get any more stable. Maybe it's just Battlefield though, I really have no idea at this point.


----------



## Raikozy

Can anyone share their overclocking settings? I just received my 970 msi today. It was a massive gain from my old 570 but it has a slight coil whine (maybe mainly because I have a crappy PSU) In this one game I tried, it squick, it was awful, I almost cried a little lololol. However, on my other games, the coil whine is barely noticeable, almost can't be heard when its inside the case, so oh well, maybe when I get a better psu, it will fix the issue. Anyway. I am looking for a stable overclock with 0 voltage increase (I heard its bad, despite the fact that I did increase my voltage on my 570 heavily (didnt know back then that overclocking voltage is bad)).

With valley, by increasing the power limit to 110%, I managed to get my gpu clock offset to +150 and memory to +500. I looped the benchmarking app and it appears to be stable. My core clock went up to 1489mhz and after a few seconds it throttled to 1478mhz in which it stays at this clock (maintained at all time). So I am just wondering, I heard that the 970 can be overclock to reach 1.5ghz without voltage increase, especially the msi and the gigabyte ones. For those of you who manage to reach that 1.5ghz mark without voltage increase, how much gpu offset do you set it at? (I am totally fine with the memory clock) Thanks


----------



## DBEAU

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Techboy10*
> 
> Ok, so I'm probably gonna try to get an RMA for my G1 Gaming. BF4 is crashing at 1475/7000 (+125/+0) @ stock voltage (DirectX error after a few minutes). The only thing that changing the voltage seems to do is raise how much the boost clock is (0mV: +150 = 1500MHz, +87mV: +120 = 1500MHz), doesn't seem to get any more stable.
> 
> To me that seems just unacceptable for a card that's supposed to have "GPU Gauntlet Sorting" for higher overclocks.


I don't believe a card is considered defective or RMA worthy just because it doesn't overclock well. It's definitely a bummer when you read all these posts about folks with their super clocking 10,000mhz cards but it's all a gamble really. I always seem to get not-so-great overclocking cards so maybe I'm used to it but considering the performance these cards offer even at stock clocks, for the price they're a hell of a deal and I don't think anyone should be upset even if they can't overclock at all.


----------



## nagle3092

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DBEAU*
> 
> In my opinion, yes. I don't believe a card is considered defective or RMA worthy just because it doesn't overclock well. It's definitely a bummer when you read all these posts about folks with their super clocking 10,000mhz cards but it's all a gamble really. I always seem to get not-so-great overclocking cards so maybe I'm used to it but considering the performance these cards offer even at stock clocks, for the price they're a hell of a deal and I don't think anyone should be upset even if they can't overclock at all.


This, its all luck of the draw. My 780ti classy was a dog when it came to overclocking, it sucks, I know. Especially when you bought it you expected more. That is not a reason to RMA though, if anything sell the card and buy another. *Dont RMA it because its not defective*.

You can probably sell it for almost at cost on craigslist since its a new card, I sold my classy for $625 3 months ago on there.


----------



## DBEAU

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Raikozy*
> 
> Can anyone share their overclocking settings? I just received my 970 msi today. It was a massive gain from my old 570 but it has a slight coil whine (maybe mainly because I have a crappy PSU) In this one game I tried, it squick, it was awful, I almost cried a little lololol. However, on my other games, the coil whine is barely noticeable, almost can't be heard when its inside the case, so oh well, maybe when I get a better psu, it will fix the issue. Anyway. I am looking for a stable overclock with 0 voltage increase (I heard its bad, despite the fact that I did increase my voltage on my 570 heavily (didnt know back then that overclocking voltage is bad)).
> 
> With valley, by increasing the power limit to 110%, I managed to get my gpu clock offset to +150 and memory to +500. I looped the benchmarking app and it appears to be stable. My core clock went up to 1489mhz and after a few seconds it throttled to 1478mhz in which it stays at this clock (maintained at all time). So I am just wondering, I heard that the 970 can be overclock to reach 1.5ghz without voltage increase, especially the msi and the gigabyte ones. For those of you who manage to reach that 1.5ghz mark without voltage increase, how much gpu offset do you set it at? (I am totally fine with the memory clock) Thanks


No one can really tell you what settings are going to work for your card. However, it sounds like you're on the right track. If you're stable with +150 just add another 10 or 20mhz and go play some games. If it doesn't crash after a little bit bump it up a little more. Do this until it crashes or you see artifacts/signs of instability and back it down to the last known stable clocks.

About the coil whine, I've heard people say it went away on their card after some use. Mine still makes some noise after having it for a week but it doesn't bother me one bit. What I've noticed is the higher the in-game fps, the louder the coil whine.


----------



## sonic2911

Can I join the club?


----------



## Arizonian

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *sonic2911*
> 
> Can I join the club?


Congrats .









You sure can. On the OP click on the submission form to enter









EDIT - Or just click *THIS*


----------



## sonic2911

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Arizonian*
> 
> Congrats .
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You sure can. On the OP click on the submission form to enter


not happy because of coil whine -,- so much!!! but no choice now, OOS everywhere!


----------



## Arturo.Zise

Quick noob question.

My MSI 970 Gaming maxes out at 1553/8000 stable with volts and power limit maxed. I play all my games with Adaptive V-sync on at 60fps, as I like the look of a smooth constant frame rate locked on my 46" TV. Can I run my card at a lower clock and drops the volts because I cap my fps at 60? Will lower clocks still affect the min fps or will I see no difference? Summer makes my room hit 28c+ and the less heat my gpu puts out the better lol.


----------



## Raikozy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DBEAU*
> 
> No one can really tell you what settings are going to work for your card. However, it sounds like you're on the right track. If you're stable with +150 just add another 10 or 20mhz and go play some games. If it doesn't crash after a little bit bump it up a little more. Do this until it crashes or you see artifacts/signs of instability and back it down to the last known stable clocks.
> 
> About the coil whine, I've heard people say it went away on their card after some use. Mine still makes some noise after having it for a week but it doesn't bother me one bit. What I've noticed is the higher the in-game fps, the louder the coil whine.


Ah I see, yeah except for that one game, the coil whine doesn't bother me a bit. I am just gonna give it some time and see if it goes away, if not, then oh well.
Do you know how much memory overclocking is enough? I know that we want to push the gpu clock as much as we can, but for the memory, do you think +500=8ghz is a bit to excessive? Would I loose performance if I set it to say +300 (around 7.5ghz) instead?


----------



## Techboy10

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *nagle3092*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *DBEAU*
> 
> In my opinion, yes. I don't believe a card is considered defective or RMA worthy just because it doesn't overclock well. It's definitely a bummer when you read all these posts about folks with their super clocking 10,000mhz cards but it's all a gamble really. I always seem to get not-so-great overclocking cards so maybe I'm used to it but considering the performance these cards offer even at stock clocks, for the price they're a hell of a deal and I don't think anyone should be upset even if they can't overclock at all.
> 
> 
> 
> This, its all luck of the draw. My 780ti classy was a dog when it came to overclocking, it sucks, I know. Especially when you bought it you expected more. That is not a reason to RMA though, if anything sell the card and buy another. *Dont RMA it because its not defective*.
> 
> You can probably sell it for almost at cost on craigslist since its a new card, I sold my classy for $625 3 months ago on there.
Click to expand...

Yeah, I guess I'm just being childish (also had a bad day at work so that's not helping my mood tonight haha). I won't try to RMA but I might buy another one and see how that one fairs (and sell the worse one on craigslist).


----------



## DBEAU

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Arturo.Zise*
> 
> Quick noob question.
> 
> My MSI 970 Gaming maxes out at 1553/8000 stable with volts and power limit maxed. I play all my games with Adaptive V-sync on at 60fps, as I like the look of a smooth constant frame rate locked on my 46" TV. Can I run my card at a lower clock and drops the volts because I cap my fps at 60? Will lower clocks still affect the min fps or will I see no difference? Summer makes my room hit 28c+ and the less heat my gpu puts out the better lol.


If you're getting 60fps with stock clocks and want to save power / less heat than I wouldn't even bother overclocking. Overclocking will raise your minimum fps but I suppose it really depends on what kind of minimum performance you're getting in the first place. Are you just barely holding 60fps with drops into 50's? Or are you solid at 60? BTW congrats on an excellent clocking card imo.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Raikozy*
> 
> Ah I see, yeah except for that one game, the coil whine doesn't bother me a bit. I am just gonna give it some time and see if it goes away, if not, then oh well.
> Do you know how much memory overclocking is enough? I know that we want to push the gpu clock as much as we can, but for the memory, do you think +500=8ghz is a bit to excessive? Would I loose performance if I set it to say +300 (around 7.5ghz) instead?


Enough? Excessive? What are these words







. I don't think you'll notice a difference between +500 and +300 memory. If it's perfectly stable at +500 though why not leave it there? The performance gains for memory overclocking really depend on the application too. Some programs won't show any gain from a few hundred mhz memory overclock while other might.

I like overclocking my cards because it's fun to see how far I can push them but eventually I settle into some known stable clocks and set afterburner to auto apply on startup and forget about it. That's when you can just start enjoying your games and stop looking at the damn FPS counter








Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Techboy10*
> 
> Yeah, I guess I'm just being childish (also had a bad day at work so that's not helping my mood tonight haha). I won't try to RMA but I might buy another one and see how that one fairs (and sell the worse one on craigslist).


These things are out of stock everywhere.. They'd probably sell like hot cakes on craigslist or Ebay. If you got the dough try to grab another one and find one that you're satisfied with. When new CPU's come out I see people binning the hell out of them. They'll buy like 10 chips, test them all, keep the best and sell the rest.


----------



## nagle3092

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Techboy10*
> 
> Yeah, I guess I'm just being childish (also had a bad day at work so that's not helping my mood tonight haha). I won't try to RMA but I might buy another one and see how that one fairs (and sell the worse one on craigslist).


I wouldnt say childish. Its just disappointment. Sell it and buy another. You have demand on your side, youll probably be able to sell at msrp or a little below easily.


----------



## psikeiro

Did a run with the 5930k @ 4.6ghz, 2400mhz G.Skill @ 15-15-15-35 1T, and the 2 Windforce 970 OC @ 1513(boost)/1930:

http://www.3dmark.com/fs/2945801


----------



## Raikozy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DBEAU*
> 
> If you're getting 60fps with stock clocks and want to save power / less heat than I wouldn't even bother overclocking. Overclocking will raise your minimum fps but I suppose it really depends on what kind of minimum performance you're getting in the first place. Are you just barely holding 60fps with drops into 50's? Or are you solid at 60? BTW congrats on an excellent clocking card imo.
> Enough? Excessive? What are these words
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> . I don't think you'll notice a difference between +500 and +300 memory. If it's perfectly stable at +500 though why not leave it there? The performance gains for memory overclocking really depend on the application too. Some programs won't show any gain from a few hundred mhz memory overclock while other might.
> 
> I like overclocking my cards because it's fun to see how far I can push them but eventually I settle into some known stable clocks and set afterburner to auto apply on startup and forget about it. That's when you can just start enjoying your games and stop looking at the damn FPS counter
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> fdfdfd
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *DBEAU*
> 
> If you're getting 60fps with stock clocks and want to save power / less heat than I wouldn't even bother overclocking. Overclocking will raise your minimum fps but I suppose it really depends on what kind of minimum performance you're getting in the first place. Are you just barely holding 60fps with drops into 50's? Or are you solid at 60? BTW congrats on an excellent clocking card imo.
> Enough? Excessive? What are these words
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> . I don't think you'll notice a difference between +500 and +300 memory. If it's perfectly stable at +500 though why not leave it there? The performance gains for memory overclocking really depend on the application too. Some programs won't show any gain from a few hundred mhz memory overclock while other might.
> 
> I like overclocking my cards because it's fun to see how far I can push them but eventually I settle into some known stable clocks and set afterburner to auto apply on startup and forget about it. That's when you can just start enjoying your games and stop looking at the damn FPS counter
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> These things are out of stock everywhere.. They'd probably sell like hot cakes on craigslist or Ebay. If you got the dough try to grab another one and find one that you're satisfied with. When new CPU's come out I see people binning the hell out of them. They'll buy like 10 chips, test them all, keep the best and sell the rest.
> 
> 
> 
> loool okay. So I managed to get +180 on gpu and +500 on memory with no increase in voltage. GPU clock stays stable at 1508mhz and memory stable at 8ghz. Running valley on loop for 10 minutes and battlefield 4 maxed out for 15 minutes, and no crash or anything. Maybe I can push a bit more, but I guess I am just gonna stop at this point. My goal is just to get that 1.5ghz overclocking lol. Testing the oc on battlefield 4 tells me that I should stop overclocking because the amount of fps I am getting is already a bit too rediculous. I only have a 1080p monitor 60hz and with this overclock I get around 138-150 fps average which is a bit excessive but oh well.
Click to expand...


----------



## cyph3rz

Well it's on ultra settings with 1344x840 res 1080p
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Zipperly*
> 
> Thats nice but you um... left out a lot of very crucial details there champ.


Well it's on ultra settings with 1344x840 res 1080p and 1 card.


----------



## sonic2911

Why doesn't it run? still IDLE, wth -,-


----------



## DBEAU

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *sonic2911*
> 
> Why doesn't it run? still IDLE, wth -,-


Is it all laggy and weird? If so, the only cure I've found is to close afterburner. For some reason on my system afterburner and BF4 don't play nice together.


----------



## sonic2911

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DBEAU*
> 
> Is it all laggy and weird? If so, the only cure I've found is to close afterburner. For some reason on my system afterburner and BF4 don't play nice together.


let me try


----------



## rv8000

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *sonic2911*
> 
> Why doesn't it run? still IDLE, wth -,-


You either have previous driver files/registries interfering, a bad driver install/uninstall, or you may need to double check your windows power settings to make sure power saving settings aren't interfering.

*







or the above post, I've never played BF4 so I wouldn't know if AB and BF don't play well together.


----------



## sonic2911

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *rv8000*
> 
> You either have previous driver files/registries interfering, a bad driver install/uninstall, or you may need to double check your windows power settings to make sure power saving settings aren't interfering.


the other games are fine, just bf4, gpu doesn't load, you can see just 0-1%


----------



## rv8000

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *sonic2911*
> 
> the other games are fine, just bf4, gpu doesn't load, you can see just 0-1%


My ninja edit was to slow


----------



## dante`afk

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Zipperly*
> 
> Thats nice but you um... left out a lot of very crucial details there champ.


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Feladis*
> 
> Somewhat off topic, but I've been playing Shadow of Mordor with my SLI GT
> Is it bad for a card to run 75C+? That's what the hotter card in my SLI runs at. Haven't had any stability problems whatsoever though.


he is playing on 20 inch screen, nuff said lol.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Techboy10*
> 
> So BF4 is crashing at 1475/7000 (+125/+0) @ stock voltage (DirectX error after a few minutes). The only thing that changing the voltage seems to do is raise how much the boost clock is (0mV: +150 = 1500MHz, +87mV: +120 = 1500MHz), doesn't seem to get any more stable. Maybe it's just Battlefield though, I really have no idea at this point.


voltage raise does not really affect better overclocking on the 9xx series.


----------



## Arturo.Zise

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DBEAU*
> 
> If you're getting 60fps with stock clocks and want to save power / less heat than I wouldn't even bother overclocking. Overclocking will raise your minimum fps but I suppose it really depends on what kind of minimum performance you're getting in the first place. Are you just barely holding 60fps with drops into 50's? Or are you solid at 60? BTW congrats on an excellent clocking card imo.


Yeah I only really drop into the high 40's low 50's when I start messing with DSR at maxed settings. Most of the time it sits at a solid 60fps. Wasn't sure how V-sync worked with overclocking but at the moment with 0 voltage adjustment and P T maxed I can still sit at 1500 boost without problems. Might just leave it there and enjoy running a few degrees cooler with lower fan speeds (not that I can hear it anyway).


----------



## Neovalen

Evening everyone, checking in with my pair of Gigabyte 970 GTX G1 Gaming cards.

Afterburner settings are as follows:
Power Limit %: 112 (Max)
Core Clock: +110Mhz
Memory Clock: +500Mhz

Everything else is default for now. This is the max I've been able to stably get my SLI pair to run at with BF4. This equates to a 1288 Base / 1481 boost and a running temperature at load of 60C.
I really feel like I should be able to push the cards further but I get a directX error if I push it even a single Mhz more on the Core. Any suggestions? Raising voltage doesn't seem to help just raises temperature.

Firestrike standard I was able to complete with a higher core clock setting as seen here:
http://www.3dmark.com/fs/2931992

I guess I'm trying to get a feel for if this is normal/good/bad for the 970 cards?


----------



## Arizonian

Well I'm definitely seeing the limits to SLI on air. Top GPU temps restrict the OC. After two complete campaign runs in Crysis 3 once maxed out with NO AA and the other with 8x MSAA. I've found very realistic 24/7 settings for the 970 SLI gamer on air.

Just looking at Core, (for best gaming FPS gains) I left memory alone. 1530 MHz Core on both cards without voltage, stable and without down clocking. Hitting 99% GPU usage with 82% TDP.

GPU1 85C / GPU2 69C


Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!







Now I'm gong to play BF4 and see what transpires with same clocks.

If it stays at 1530 MHz in SLI I wont't complain.and that's more than enough for me.









Do we know what Maxwell highest safe temps are?


----------



## renji1337

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Arizonian*
> 
> Well I'm definitely seeing the limits to SLI on air. Top GPU temps restrict the OC. After two complete campaign runs in Crysis 3 once maxed out with NO AA and the other with 8x MSAA. I've found very realistic 24/7 settings for the 970 SLI gamer on air.
> 
> Just looking at Core, (for best gaming FPS gains) I left memory alone. 1530 MHz Core on both cards without voltage, stable and without down clocking. Hitting 99% GPU usage with 82% TDP.
> 
> GPU1 85C / GPU2 69C
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Now I'm gong to play BF4 and see what transpires with same clocks.
> 
> If it stays at 1530 MHz in SLI I wont't complain.and that's more than enough for me.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Do we know what Maxwell highest safe temps are?


Just so you know with SLI one card will run at something like 1.250v and one will be 1.2v. theres a weird bug with 900 series sli currently









Also I only hit 70c max with my cards on crysis 3 aT 60% fan speed.


----------



## Arizonian

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *renji1337*
> 
> Just so you know with SLI one card will run at something like 1.250v and one will be 1.2v. theres a weird bug with 900 series sli currently
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Also I only hit 70c max with my cards on crysis 3 aT 60% fan speed.


Yup already know. And mine run opposite, the second GPU runs higher voltage than the first.


----------



## revro

any idea why i am getting slow textures reading from 970 when my 780 red textures fast? i am on pcie 2.0 motherboard and have ssd, but still the memory bus width is 200gb/s and pcie 2.0 is 8gb/s so when 780 worked fast, why does 780 not?

thank you


----------



## Raikozy

For anyone with gtx 970 msi. Please watch out lol, the free mousepad that comes with the graphic card (it is high quality and very thick) is very smelly. At first I tried to smell when it was still inside the plastic wrap and I couldn't smell a thing. But after I opened it, yeah, it smelled like a weird fishy roasted chinese squid. I don't know why but I used it right away. After ~1 hour on working with my PC (installing gpu and what not), I started to feel a bit nauseous lol







I hope the smell goes away because it's very sharp.


----------



## Arturo.Zise

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Raikozy*
> 
> For anyone with gtx 970 msi. Please watch out lol, the free mousepad that comes with the graphic card (it is high quality and very thick) is very smelly. At first I tried to smell when it was still inside the plastic wrap and I couldn't smell a thing. But after I opened it, yeah, it smelled like a weird fishy roasted chinese squid. I don't know why but I used it right away. After ~1 hour on working with my PC (installing gpu and what not), I started to feel a bit nauseous lol
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I hope the smell goes away because it's very sharp.


Mine is still in the box. Might just leave it there


----------



## Clukos

Max I've been able to do on my G1 was 1530 core 8080 mem

Managed to hit 13763 GPU score http://www.3dmark.com/3dm/4321834?

Asic is on the low side, 64.8%. Can someone explain to me why low Asic cards are supposed to clock better under water?


----------



## DBEAU

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Clukos*
> 
> Max I've been able to do on my G1 was 1530 core 8080 mem
> 
> Managed to hit 13763 GPU score http://www.3dmark.com/3dm/4321834?
> 
> Asic is on the low side, 64.8%. Can someone explain to me why low Asic cards are supposed to clock better under water?


I'm not 100% on this but I think... The lower the ASIC the more leakage the chip has so with superior cooling it can be carried away and won't really ever be a factor. With a higher ASIC the heat doesn't leak out as much so that even with superior cooling the heat can still be high enough to limit overclockability. So with more leakage/lower ASIC you can crank up the voltage and not have to worry so much about heat.

And I could be way off base here. This is just what made sense to me.


----------



## RaleighStClair

Well the max without votlage change for my g1 970 is +200 core/ +600mem, PT 112% (1580clock/8,2ghz mem). I do get some coil whine though, but I guess this will do until an unlocked BIOS comes out .


----------



## rv8000

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Clukos*
> 
> Max I've been able to do on my G1 was 1530 core 8080 mem
> 
> Managed to hit 13763 GPU score http://www.3dmark.com/3dm/4321834?
> 
> Asic is on the low side, 64.8%. Can someone explain to me why low Asic cards are supposed to clock better under water?


Higher power leakage increases a chips tolerance for voltage > low asic = more leakage. Generally temperatures will be the limiting factor for oc's on air, but water has higher cooling potential leading to voltage becoming the limiting factor in the oc (to a certain point).


----------



## Aluc13

Here's a question if I were to upgrade my system with a monitor and also get this card, will i get a bottleneck with my cpu?


----------



## rv8000

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Aluc13*
> 
> Here's a question if I were to upgrade my system with a monitor and also get this card, will i get a bottleneck with my cpu?


Is your 870 overclocked? Even so it might prove to be a small bottleneck, but the 870 is still a rather capable cpu.

Either way it will be a "better" upgrade concerning gaming than worrying about updating your cpu and mobo on top of all of that.

*holy grammar edits, I need sleep


----------



## Tup3x

I have a problem... Card would overclock nicely to high speeds but then in less demanding games lower clock states gets messed so bad that it will cause TDR quite easily because voltage drops too much and core clock too little:

As you can see, the core voltage is just way too low at that point just before the crash. This makes playing less demanding games (or if you like to use v-sync) quite tricky...


----------



## Aluc13

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *rv8000*
> 
> Is your 870 overclocked? Even so it might prove to be a small bottleneck, but the 870 is still a rather capable cpu.
> 
> Either way it will be "better" upgrade simply considering gaming than worrying about updating your cpu and mobo on top of all of that,


That's true. Well if you think it won't produce too much of a bottleneck then I guess I'll see about the funds I do need to upgrade the monitor too though which saves me a lot. Maybe in the future upgrade cpu and mobo and RAM more than likely with DDR4 and Haswell-E. It is with gaming in mind for the most part.

EDIT: No, it isn't overclocked at all. Haven't overclocked it since I got it, but it was known to do 4.2ghz Just don't know how to overclock it.

You are sure that it won't provide too much of a bottleneck cause I am definitely leaning towards getting the card tonight or tomorrow. But soon


----------



## Clukos

My 3570k at 4.4ghz is sometimes a bottleneck for the 970. Not anything noticeable but without vsync I can sometimes see the card in the 97-98 range instead of always 99.


----------



## Aluc13

Well if it is just 1-2 frames that doesn't sound too bad at all.


----------



## dVeLoPe

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dVeLoPe*
> 
> I have a GTX 680 the first one that came out actually bought it on launch day for 550$ now it's going to be a dedicated PhysX (if its even worth it) or backup card.
> So do they have different VRM controller between SCC and FTW?? (from what I read jacob says the SSC/FTW use the 1.215v+ VRM (confirmed by looking at product page .pdf)
> And I am still unsure about the cooling is the cooler the same crappy heatpipe design all of the other cards have or is it the same as the FTW (reason I bought this over G1 + stepup)


----------



## IronWill1991

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Clukos*
> 
> My 3570k at 4.4ghz is sometimes a bottleneck for the 970. Not anything noticeable but without vsync I can sometimes see the card in the 97-98 range instead of always 99.


Really? I literally have same CPU at same clock speed.

Guys, what's a good mV increase for MSI GTX 970 gaming? I'm trying to get it stable at 1554/7203. It's mostly stable except for crashes every once in while especially in Firestrike. I felt like I'm close to stable. Why MSI afterburner resets the clock speed every time it crashes? It's annoying.


----------



## jojoenglish85

one of mine came in finally


----------



## Aluc13

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jojoenglish85*
> 
> 
> one of mine came in finally


Nice pic!


----------



## mse09

This new card is a monster compared to my previous GTX 660...I'm working all weekend so won't get to play with it for a few days.


----------



## jojoenglish85

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mse09*
> 
> 
> 
> This new card is a monster compared to my previous GTX 660...I'm working all weekend so won't get to play with it for a few days.


That 970 will make your 660 look like an onboard video from the early 2000's lol. Glad you got to upgrade.


----------



## stolikat

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Clukos*
> 
> My 3570k at 4.4ghz is sometimes a bottleneck for the 970. Not anything noticeable but without vsync I can sometimes see the card in the 97-98 range instead of always 99.


Are you sure that it is you CPU? I have an i5-750 overclocked to 3.8ghz and I have noticed no bottleneck with my Zotac Omega card.


----------



## Aluc13

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *stolikat*
> 
> Are you sure that it is you CPU? I have an i5-750 overclocked to 3.8ghz and I have noticed no bottleneck with my Zotac Omega card.


Would you experience any bottleneck without overclock?


----------



## Jam0r

Memory on these cards is crazy

1654


Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!







1594 boost
4212 memory (8424)

4690k at 4.7GHz

Temps still low. Not limited by temp

Heaven is limited with voltage, 3dMark is limited by power limit


----------



## stolikat

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Aluc13*
> 
> Would you experience any bottleneck without overclock?


I have not tried so I can not say but so far performance has been mindblowing with my Zotac Omega. It has a custom PCB and is big pimpin in my eyes.


----------



## Aluc13

I haven't seen that card before. That's a 970 as well?


----------



## Tup3x

How do you guys deal with the power saving instability? Damn thing drops voltages too much under light load...


----------



## jojoenglish85

Loving the DSR ability, looks awesome.


----------



## k3nnis

When you turn on dse does it Impact fps much? Should we turn off AA and af with dsr on?


----------



## jojoenglish85

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *k3nnis*
> 
> When you turn on dse does it Impact fps much? Should we turn off AA and af with dsr on?


depends on the game. I play Dota 2 Maxed out with DSR and my card doesn't bat an eye or break a sweat. Playing Shadow of Mordor at around 150% resolution (100%=1440p) my frames started to dip so i had to turn on v-sync to keep it from tearing. All of this with no overclock.


----------



## k3nnis

Thx for the info. Can you tell when dsr is on is the quality a lot better?


----------



## jojoenglish85

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *k3nnis*
> 
> Thx for the info. Can you tell when dsr is on is the quality a lot better?


I think you will notice alot more detail if you are already using a 1440p or higher res monitor. At 1080p there only so much you will be able to see honestly.


----------



## k3nnis

Ok I'm on a 1200p dell. 1920X1200


----------



## Clukos

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *stolikat*
> 
> Are you sure that it is you CPU? I have an i5-750 overclocked to 3.8ghz and I have noticed no bottleneck with my Zotac Omega card.


I don't know if it is my 970 or the 3570k but something is definitely wrong here when i am running Heaven benchmark 4.0

This is the usage i get at stock:



And that translates to dropped frames and weird stuttering. Might be something wrong with the drivers? Anyone else experiencing something similar when running Heaven on a 970?


----------



## k3nnis

Silly question how do I turn on DSR??


----------



## doza

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *k3nnis*
> 
> Silly question how do I turn on DSR??


go to nvidia control panel
under 3d settings: Manage 3D settings

look for DSR - Factors click it and click all boxes that are shown, than under game pick any resolution u want


----------



## doza

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Clukos*
> 
> My 3570k at 4.4ghz is sometimes a bottleneck for the 970. Not anything noticeable but without vsync I can sometimes see the card in the 97-98 range instead of always 99.


no way that 3570k at 4.4ghz is bottleneck for the 970 no way...

there is for sure some other factor


----------



## iRUSH

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mse09*
> 
> 
> 
> This new card is a monster compared to my previous GTX 660...I'm working all weekend so won't get to play with it for a few days.


Please post detailed results with that 970! I'm in love with its looks for some reason. Cooling, sound, heck how stiff is it? Does it sag bad once installed? Details lol


----------



## mse09

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *iRUSH*
> 
> Please post detailed results with that 970! I'm in love with its looks for some reason. Cooling, sound, heck how stiff is it? Does it sag bad once installed? Details lol


Sadly it'll be probably next weekend before I can really dig into the details. So far first impressions are great. Running stock it's awesome so far. No coil whine at all, fingers crossed. I have not noticed any sagging yet, granted it has only been installed for approximately 72 hours at this point. I made a clean Windows install upon installation of the card to avoid any possible driver issues. Doing that I spent almost all of the first afternoon getting everything up an running. So far everything seems very quiet as far as I can tell. Temps so far are sitting around 32c at idle and I've only seen it up to 52c after a couple hours in DayZ. All that being said I've not even attempted to overclock yet. Hopefully that plays out decently. Asic(sp?) score is 71.1 Here are a couple more pics.


----------



## k3nnis

Thanks I will try dsr out


----------



## jjsoviet

Gave in and bought another 970 from Amazon.

To those who placed an order there, how long does it take before it sends you an email about an estimated delivery date? It's been out of stock for quite a while now.


----------



## k3nnis

I tried dsr on Cago but couldnt really tell the difference except text is smaller


----------



## dcombs108

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Pandora's Box*
> 
> 
> 
> Advantage of the HAF XB case. No sagging possible


Nice.... Just got the haf xb.... Love it


----------



## dcombs108




----------



## Cakewalk_S

I love the AIO mod...its awesome... Except for throttling because im hitting the power limit now...ugh


----------



## Jam0r

how are you cooling the vrms?

fan?


----------



## doza

nice mod, i too moded strix970 just an hour ago putting h100i on gpu i see u got max 40c..... im hitting 45c, what's your ambient temp?


----------



## MeatloafontheRadio

How important is the backplate, I see that Newegg has the GTX 970 OC version in stock, about to jump on it.


----------



## Raikozy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MeatloafontheRadio*
> 
> How important is the backplate, I see that Newegg has the GTX 970 OC version in stock, about to jump on it.


backplate is not that important actually. Its more for aesthetic reason (looks nice). However, it does increase rigidity. However, for most of the 970 (for example the msi), although it doesn't have a backplate, it does have a front plate. Thus, you still get the benefit of rigidity of the backplate, and the slight better heat dissipation from it.


----------



## MeatloafontheRadio

What about lets say the GTX 970 OC? Sagging?


----------



## Raikozy

So I just got my MSI 970 delivered yesterday, for anyone who's curious on how it looks like inside the case:


----------



## Cakewalk_S

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jam0r*
> 
> how are you cooling the vrms?
> 
> fan?




I'm using the same double 70mm fan bracket I made from my GTX670 that blows air into the entire card. It works quite well. VRM cooler is around 50C, Vram is about 48-50C using infrared thermometer


----------



## dave1991

Long time OCN Lurker


----------



## Raikozy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MeatloafontheRadio*
> 
> What about lets say the GTX 970 OC? Sagging?


Which 970 are you talking about. For sagging, I think all heavy cards will sag, even with the backplate on. I think what backplate does is it prevents the heavy cooler from bending or putting stress in the middle the Graphic card PCB (backplate and frontplate prevent this from happening, or significantly reduces it). My card, the msi is nowhere near as heavy or as long as the gigabyte one, but I think it does sag (barely noticeable, like at most, 2 degree angle), because you know, the only thing that really hold the card is that thing in the back and the pcie port lol, and there is nothing holding the other side of the card. Actually in this case, I am not even sure if this is considered as sagging.

Anyway, if you are worried about that, then get the 970 that has either a backplate or a frontplate isntalled. The MSI has a front plate. The evga has a frontplate as well and for limited time, you get a free backplate.The strix and the gigabyte and some zotac have a backplate too if I am not mistaken.


----------



## MeatloafontheRadio

GTX 970 G1's are back in stock at NewEgg.. Just picked one up!


----------



## amtbr

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MeatloafontheRadio*
> 
> GTX 970 G1's are back in stock at NewEgg.. Just picked one up!


Snagged one too, thanks.


----------



## Raikozy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MeatloafontheRadio*
> 
> GTX 970 G1's are back in stock at NewEgg.. Just picked one up!


Nice choice. It is probably one of the most overbuilt and most overclokable 970 around. I heard that it is cherry picked as well. However if oc is your concern, you shouldn't have to worry that much as all the 970 are extremely overclockable. I managed to get mine to 1.5ghz without and increase in voltage. That gigabyte card has a huge backplate and a metal fan shraud which will significantly increase the rigidity of the card. The only no 1 concern about that card is the length, it is really long, so people need to make sure that the cases have enough clearance for it.


----------



## Jure-Kure

I m very happy with my Msi Gtx 970








I play right now Alien Isolation on max grafics 1920x1080 and temparature is max 66c and fans max on 56% if i don t play games temp is 40c and fans on 1%.
This is the most silent card i ever have this card is amazing


----------



## revro

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Raikozy*
> 
> Nice choice. It is probably one of the most overbuilt and most overclokable 970 around. I heard that it is cherry picked as well. However if oc is your concern, you shouldn't have to worry that much as all the 970 are extremely overclockable. I managed to get mine to 1.5ghz without and increase in voltage. That gigabyte card has a huge backplate and a metal fan shraud which will significantly increase the rigidity of the card. The only no 1 concern about that card is the length, it is really long, so people need to make sure that the cases have enough clearance for it.


yeah mine 780 was 292mm and 970 g1 is 312, fortunately i had like 5cm space in my large rig, so i still have about 3cm left









no photos cause i am way lazy today


----------



## Mattb2e

So this morning playing Archeage, I was getting 67c as a max. temp in game at full load. I have ghetto rigged (two strips of industrial strength velcro) another fan on the interior of my case to help push the intake air from my front 200mm case fan directly to the GPU. I don't know if this fan addition has made any impact or not, but It appears my overly high temps could have been influenced by my high ambient temps the other day. However, I am still concerned as most people are getting the temps that I have right now at stock clocks, with a decent overclock. I am left with very little thermal headroom if I do want to overclock, which leads me to believe either I have a GPU that runs hotter than everyone else, or everyone else is not sharing accurate temp. figures.


----------



## HAL900




----------



## Triniboi82

Finally got my MSI & I must say I'm thoroughly impressed by the performance, started with a modest OC of +200 core / +150 memory, very stable, no additional voltage added, ASIC 71.3%. I too was getting a very high idle temperature in the 50's which I can't stand seeing so decided to enable user defined fan profile so I can stay idle in the 40's. Surprised these cards were idling so high, but read using a multi monitor setup causes this, in my case my 1440p PB278q and my secondary 1080p monitor. Ran some Middle Earth SOM @ 1440p & max temps didn't cross 66° which is pretty good because today is bit hot (35°).

This single card completely destroys my previous sli 680 setup, actually bought two but the performance of the single card is so good imo that I'm selling the 2nd one @ a profit and will purchase another sometime later


----------



## HAL900

Why 1450 rpm?


----------



## Daxx123

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Rapster*
> 
> My G1 GTX 970 stopped whining after about 2 days or about 16 hours of normal use, mostly work and web browsing, no intense graphical usage. The whining in my 970 disappeared after about 6 hours use, returned the following day when I powered my PC up, remained through the whole days use and then disappeared. When I powered up the following day, the whining was gone and has been gone for good.
> 
> Maybe that's what the cards need, similar to a brand new automotive engine up until recently; it needs to 'break-in' gently?
> 
> The click, I would presume, would be some sort of controller or regulator denoting the change from 3D to 2D use.


I can confirm this with my Gigabyte G1 Gaming GTX 970. Coil whine was loud when I first installed the card, but after a few hours burn-in overclocked to 1500 and running benchmarks, the coil whine is gone. I tried re-running applications that caused the coil whine when I first installed the card and it no longer happens. So try burning in the cards before returning them for coil whine!!!

Daxx123


----------



## webstar

I also had some coil whine with msi gtx 970 gaming when running unigine heaven, but now it's gone. I have a question for you guys with 970s, is +50mV safe for 24/7 use?


----------



## [email protected]

Its safe, no problem at all!


----------



## Daxx123

In regards to core throttling on the Gigabyte G1 Gaming GTX 970 (or other 970's), at what point does throttling occur for:

TDP
Power Limit
Temperature limit

Does throttling occur at 100% for each parameter or is throttling based on some curve where throttling starts at a percentage below 100%. And if so, can someone list the point at which throttling occurs for each parameter?

Thanks,
Daxx123


----------



## Edkiefer

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Daxx123*
> 
> In regards to core throttling on the Gigabyte G1 Gaming GTX 970 (or other 970's), at what point does throttling occur for:
> 
> TDP
> Power Limit
> Temperature limit
> 
> Does throttling occur at 100% for each parameter or is throttling based on some curve where throttling starts at a percentage below 100%. And if so, can someone list the point at which throttling occurs for each parameter?
> 
> Thanks,
> Daxx123


It can throttle on power limit being hit (I doubt your hitting that on G1) or temp to keep it cool . there a hard temp limiter 80c (stock settings) it will throttle down but i find it also can downclock a little once over mid 60's but its very small amount .

The best way to know is run GPU-Z and note what comes up in the perfCap reason , if you see pwr then your hitting power limit .
If you see thrm then your hitting temp limit and there others in there for voltage .


----------



## Gerbacio

http://www.techpowerup.com/gpuz/details.php?id=83y97

http://www.techpowerup.com/gpuz/details.php?id=g4w76

idk if im doing this correctly! those are my two cards, i want to be added to the club!

GTX970sSLi.png 112k .png file






























:thumb:


----------



## Aluc13

Will the gigabyte g1 gaming fit in my case, rv 02. I am close to purchasing but I want to be sure it will fit


----------



## dVeLoPe

i have the option to pick up a G1 right now and return my yet to be delivered EVGA SSC version.

should I? only reason i initially choose the SSC over the G1 was for the step-up program but I doubt they will put the 980 CLASSY for step-up now


----------



## Cakewalk_S

So I max at 1490mhz overclocking because I'll hit the power limit then the card will crash. Plus I'm limited to 1.2volts...


----------



## dante`afk

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Neovalen*
> 
> Evening everyone, checking in with my pair of Gigabyte 970 GTX G1 Gaming cards.
> 
> Afterburner settings are as follows:
> Power Limit %: 112 (Max)
> Core Clock: +110Mhz
> Memory Clock: +500Mhz
> 
> Everything else is default for now. This is the max I've been able to stably get my SLI pair to run at with BF4. This equates to a 1288 Base / 1481 boost and a running temperature at load of 60C.
> I really feel like I should be able to push the cards further but I get a directX error if I push it even a single Mhz more on the Core. Any suggestions? Raising voltage doesn't seem to help just raises temperature.
> 
> Firestrike standard I was able to complete with a higher core clock setting as seen here:
> http://www.3dmark.com/fs/2931992
> 
> I guess I'm trying to get a feel for if this is normal/good/bad for the 970 cards?


this is a good overclock dont worry. more vcore increase might not even help to achieve higher core clock. maybe wait until we can flash the cards so we can use full tdp.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Clukos*
> 
> My 3570k at 4.4ghz is sometimes a bottleneck for the 970. Not anything noticeable but without vsync I can sometimes see the card in the 97-98 range instead of always 99.


your CPU is not bottlenecking your card, this is bs. you have some kind of other problem there.


----------



## rv8000

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Aluc13*
> 
> Will the gigabyte g1 gaming fit in my case, rv 02. I am close to purchasing but I want to be sure it will fit


Silverstone specs say 12" for gpu clearance while the overall length Gigabyte lists is 312mm (12.28"), so without modifications I would say no.


----------



## dVeLoPe

how about will iti fit in a nxzt switch 810?


----------



## Aluc13

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *rv8000*
> 
> Silverstone specs say 12" for gpu clearance while the overall length Gigabyte lists is 312mm (12.28"), so without modifications I would say no.


yeah, I didn't think so. Damn that sucks. I really wanted that card.


----------



## rv8000

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dVeLoPe*
> 
> how about will iti fit in a nxzt switch 810?


Yes but you will have to remove HD bays.

Not that I don't like helping, but it literally takes 5 seconds to go the manuf. webpage for a case and look at their spec for maximum gpu clearance.


----------



## amtbr

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *rv8000*
> 
> Yes but you will have to remove HD bays.
> 
> Not that I don't like helping, but it literally takes 5 seconds to go the manuf. webpage for a case and look at their spec for maximum gpu clearance.


Thank you for saying this. The laziness of people is just astounding.


----------



## dVeLoPe

well why would I goto another website and start searching when I can ask a question here and get the right answer? thanks I am not buying one.. theirs less then 20 left at newegg right now by the way..


----------



## rv8000

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Aluc13*
> 
> yeah, I didn't think so. Damn that sucks. I really wanted that card.


Both the MSI gaming and ASUS Strix are fantastic cards, they're just more limited by their stock bios. If you have no problem with flashing a gpu bios I wouldn't hesitate to pick one of those up as they're more than capable cards


----------



## Aluc13

I've never flashed a BIOS before so I'm not entirely comfortable with doing that. Do those cards require it?


----------



## rv8000

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Aluc13*
> 
> I've never flashed a BIOS before so I'm not entirely comfortable with doing that. Do those cards require it?


They don't require you to flash the bios, they just may or may not limit how high you can OC the card. G1 has a max tdp of 280w, MSI a max of 220w, and ASUS a max of 196w, so if your overclock is power limited, the ASUS will throttle the most. None of these cards will experience any throttling at stock clocks, nor should they with boosts up to ~1450mhz. If you had plans to oc, the MSI card will give slightly better results in terms of being power limited, out of the two on a stock bios.


----------



## Aluc13

Ah alright. Now I understand. Thanks for the help. I think I'll go MSI.


----------



## jlhawn

had my first TDR last while gaming with this overclock on my Gigabyte Gaming G1, benchmarks run perfect but for 2 days the game ran perfect for hours at a time and then last night after only 10mins it tdr'd.


----------



## jlhawn

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dVeLoPe*
> 
> well why would I goto another website and start searching when I can ask a question here and get the right answer? thanks I am not buying one.. theirs less then 20 left at newegg right now by the way..


you shouldn't have to remove the hdd rack, I have the G1 in a mid tower, yes my upper hdd rack has been removed but not for clearance but because I don't need it.
my G1 measures 12 1/8" from back of case to it's end which is 1" longer than my motherboard (ATX)
and I think it's fine to ask questions here as I thought thats why were here to help each other


----------



## rv8000

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jlhawn*
> 
> you shouldn't have to remove the hdd rack, I have the G1 in a mid tower, yes my upper hdd rack has been removed but not for clearance but because I don't need it.
> my G1 measures 12 1/8" from back of case to it's end which is 1" longer than my motherboard (ATX)
> and I think it's fine to ask questions here as I thought thats why were here to help each other
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


You have a C70, he has a Switch, different cases different clearance. He would have to remove a hd cage.

I wasn't trying to discourage asking questions, just stating it's rather easy to find the info and generally much quicker to look it up yourself.


----------



## jlhawn

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *rv8000*
> 
> [/SPOILER]
> 
> You have a C70, he has a Switch, different cases different clearance. He would have to remove a hd cage.
> 
> I wasn't trying to discourage asking questions, just stating it's rather easy to find the info and generally much quicker to look it up yourself.


I hear what your saying and I apologize if I came off the wrong way.
I have a friend with the 810, but yes he does not have a G1 in it yet but we measured and it's real close.


----------



## Daxx123

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Edkiefer*
> 
> It can throttle on power limit being hit (I doubt your hitting that on G1) or temp to keep it cool . there a hard temp limiter 80c (stock settings) it will throttle down but i find it also can downclock a little once over mid 60's but its very small amount .
> 
> The best way to know is run GPU-Z and note what comes up in the perfCap reason , if you see pwr then your hitting power limit .
> If you see thrm then your hitting temp limit and there others in there for voltage .




The GTX 970 is running fine above in Unigine Heaven but there is some PerfCap information. I cannot run this setting with the fan in auto because I get driver reset and back to stock speeds. If I set the fan manually to 100% it works fine and maintains overclock, but I have not yet tried stepping down the voltage and the fan to find the sweet spot. This tells me it's temperature, but the PerfCap info is showing two voltage parameters, correct? Just not sure what the PerfCap means.


----------



## Gerbacio

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Neilichou*
> 
> No reason to return your card, there are still some issues with SLI GTX970 (voltage fluctuation between the two cards, lower voltage on the second card), Gigabyte, MSI, all are concerned. Nvidia did not answered yet but I hope there will be an update with next drivers.
> 
> More Info. about the BUG voltage with GTX 970 SLI here : https://forums.geforce.com/default/topic/777448/geforce-900-series/-major-issue-sli-gtx-970-cards-one-card-runs-way-lower-voltage-than-the-other-driver-bug-/3/
> 
> I'm also concerned with my MSI GTX970 :
> 
> First card : 1587/7600 with voltage of 1.250 volts (+87mV), ASIC quality 78%
> 
> Second card : 1587/7600 with voltage of 1.243 volts (+87mV), ASIC quality 84%
> 
> Stable in Heaven 4.0 and Fire strike (running for a couple of hours), I have never reached the 110% power limit but I notice a little fluctuation/variation in voltage and frequency (sometimes hitting 1577 with voltage decreasing to 1.2 volts and when I disable SLI, the voltage stay fixed)


Thanks for the info +rep


----------



## Razzaa

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Daxx123*
> 
> 
> 
> The GTX 970 is running fine above in Unigine Heaven but there is some PerfCap information. I cannot run this setting with the fan in auto because I get driver reset and back to stock speeds. If I set the fan manually to 100% it works fine and maintains overclock, but I have not yet tried stepping down the voltage and the fan to find the sweet spot. This tells me it's temperature, but the PerfCap info is showing two voltage parameters, correct? Just not sure what the PerfCap means.


The Vop flag is telling you are limited by voltage. It is basically saying you could OC further but the voltage is holding it back.

vRel = Reliability. Indicating perf is limited by reliability voltage.
VOp = Operating. Indicating perf is limited by max operating voltage.
Pwr = Power. Indicating perf is limited by total power limit.
Thrm = Thermal. Indicating perf is limited by temperature limit.
Util = Utilization. Indicating perf is limited by GPU utilization.


----------



## frag06

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Daxx123*
> 
> 
> 
> The GTX 970 is running fine above in Unigine Heaven but there is some PerfCap information. I cannot run this setting with the fan in auto because I get driver reset and back to stock speeds. If I set the fan manually to 100% it works fine and maintains overclock, but I have not yet tried stepping down the voltage and the fan to find the sweet spot. This tells me it's temperature, but the PerfCap info is showing two voltage parameters, correct? Just not sure what the PerfCap means.


vRel = Reliability. Indicating perf is limited by reliability voltage.
VOp = Operating. Indicating perf is limited by max operating voltage.
Pwr = Power. Indicating perf is limited by total power limit.
Thrm = Thermal. Indicating perf is limited by temperature limit.
Util = Utilization. Indicating perf is limited by GPU utilization.

Source


----------



## dante`afk

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jlhawn*
> 
> had my first TDR last while gaming with this overclock on my Gigabyte Gaming G1, benchmarks run perfect but for 2 days the game ran perfect for hours at a time and then last night after only 10mins it tdr'd.


well this tells you one thing, that your OC is not gamestable.


----------



## Edkiefer

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jlhawn*
> 
> had my first TDR last while gaming with this overclock on my Gigabyte Gaming G1, benchmarks run perfect but for 2 days the game ran perfect for hours at a time and then last night after only 10mins it tdr'd.


what drivers are you using ,there should be perfCap reason value shown in GPU-Z .

Anyway I would not use a lot voltage as it doesn't run stable across the load , I would go w/o voltage and see how it goes .


----------



## Edkiefer

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Daxx123*
> 
> 
> 
> The GTX 970 is running fine above in Unigine Heaven but there is some PerfCap information. I cannot run this setting with the fan in auto because I get driver reset and back to stock speeds. If I set the fan manually to 100% it works fine and maintains overclock, but I have not yet tried stepping down the voltage and the fan to find the sweet spot. This tells me it's temperature, but the PerfCap info is showing two voltage parameters, correct? Just not sure what the PerfCap means.


yes, your not TDP throttling , your hitting voltage OV limit, max voltage .

I would try with no voltage first as that will give you best stable voltage, as it is now when you raise voltage all way up it doesn't seem to be steady voltage , so this can affect your in game stability .

I personally would just run highest clocks stable you can with no voltage . see how that works and if good, if you want bump it up 20mv and retest to see if the extra voltage helps, you get a speed bump doing it .


----------



## Daxx123

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Razzaa*
> 
> The Vop flag is telling you are limited by voltage. It is basically saying you could OC further but the voltage is holding it back.
> 
> vRel = Reliability. Indicating perf is limited by reliability voltage.
> VOp = Operating. Indicating perf is limited by max operating voltage.
> Pwr = Power. Indicating perf is limited by total power limit.
> Thrm = Thermal. Indicating perf is limited by temperature limit.
> Util = Utilization. Indicating perf is limited by GPU utilization.


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Edkiefer*
> 
> yes, your not TDP throttling , your hitting voltage OV limit, max voltage .
> 
> I would try with no voltage first as that will give you best stable voltage, as it is now when you raise voltage all way up it doesn't seem to be steady voltage , so this can affect your in game stability .
> 
> I personally would just run highest clocks stable you can with no voltage . see how that works and if good, if you want bump it up 20mv and retest to see if the extra voltage helps, you get a speed bump doing it .






Okay, it worked at same overclock with no voltage added with fan still at 100% but it looks like it throttled from 1568 to 1542. I guess it needs more voltage?? But it did get rid of the VOp flag in PerfCap. Niiiice.







Now I just need to find out what is minimum fan speed to support this overclock because I definitely driver crash with fan in Auto mode, so I'm hitting a thermal limit, I guess, with fan speed lower and a voltage limit with no voltage added. Temps don't seem overly high though...hmmm...


----------



## the3Xiled

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Aluc13*
> 
> Will the gigabyte g1 gaming fit in my case, rv 02. I am close to purchasing but I want to be sure it will fit




Here is a measurement of the PCB and the cooler itself without the ports. I would say you'll be ok. Similar photo at the bottom of the review here:
http://www.guru3d.com/articles_pages/gigabyte_geforce_gtx_970_g1_gaming_review,3.html


----------



## nagle3092

Just canceled my 980 G1 gaming order, I want more performance but at almost a $300 difference I cant justify it. Maybe I will sit on this until if/when big Maxwell arrives. I need an unlocked bios... Any news on these?


----------



## Clukos

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *nagle3092*
> 
> Just canceled my 980 G1 gaming order, I want more performance but at almost a $300 difference I cant justify it. Maybe I will sit on this until if/when big Maxwell arrives. I need an unlocked bios...


This is the sane thing to do, the price differential is just too big for the performance difference. I think Nvidia should've priced the 980 at 459-500 tops, or they could have priced the 970 a bit higher. If you are able to grab a 970 at the MSRP it's a steal right now. When Oced it goes toe to toe with a 980 at stock or a slightly oced 780 ti.

I am glad that Nvidia tried to compete in perf/value again, it feels like the 970 is in many ways a similar story to the 8800gt, such a good card for the asking price!

Too bad it currently retails for about 400~euros after tax in most places in Europe, that's about 500 dollars, closer to the 980 MSRP than the 970 MSRP in the States...


----------



## Edkiefer

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Daxx123*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Okay, it worked at same overclock with no voltage added with fan still at 100% but it looks like it throttled from 1568 to 1542. I guess it needs more voltage?? But it did get rid of the VOp flag in PerfCap. Niiiice.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Now I just need to find out what is minimum fan speed to support this overclock because I definitely driver crash with fan in Auto mode, so I'm hitting a thermal limit, I guess, with fan speed lower and a voltage limit with no voltage added. Temps don't seem overly high though...hmmm...


Yeh, your on stock voltage now, what I am trying to say is if you take all results from many owners across all makes, it seems that you really don't need high voltage to clock to say 1500+ . The few that did use voltage were saying it doesn't stay stable for long time , it can't hold the max voltage so this can lead to instability if your clock is ragged edge of being stable . It might be better to drop clock tinny bit with no voltage added as it should be a stable voltage .
MY short testing the voltage is not stable in Heven, it tends to go up and down a bit but I didn't try all voltages .
By running stock voltage first, you then have a baseline to work off of and will be able to see if voltage helps .

On clock boost you see each 20mv , that is just how bios is set per clock table verse voltage. It will go one step higher each voltage bump .

It similar to high you raise voltage in 6xx/7xx in bios and then your boost goes up more because of the voltage raised .


----------



## SynchroSCP

Nice, 2 EVGA SC 970's in SLI! Quite an improvement over a single 780Ti (which I was going to SLI but decided to hold off when specs for the 980/970 leaked).

FIrst run of FireStrike with no OC or tweaking on the GPU's...3DMark



Pardon the paper towels, still leak testing the rebuilt H220X. Stock cooling is not bad, 32 and 36C idle and 65 and 70C after about an hour of BF4 last night. Will change TIM to Gelid Extreme and reseat later this weekend to see if I can bring that down a bit. The ACX 2.0 was pretty loud at first, ran the EVGA bios update and its pretty silent now at idle but ran a little too warm so upped the fan curve a bit, still not bad but will be putting them under water once EK comes out with full covers expected next month or so. Not noticing any coil whine at all.

Gameplay is noticably improved, smoother and less artifacts at 1440/80Hz. BF4 runs at 120+ fps, will try some other games today but overall very happy.


----------



## Aluc13

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *the3Xiled*
> 
> 
> 
> Here is a measurement of the PCB and the cooler itself without the ports. I would say you'll be ok. Similar photo at the bottom of the review here:
> http://www.guru3d.com/articles_pages/gigabyte_geforce_gtx_970_g1_gaming_review,3.html


I've heard that it wouldn't fit. So now I'm not sure if it will or not lol


----------



## rv8000

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Edkiefer*
> 
> Yeh, your on stock voltage now, what I am trying to say is if you take all results from many owners across all makes, it seems that you really don't need high voltage to clock to say 1500+ . The few that did use voltage were saying it doesn't stay stable for long time , it can't hold the max voltage so this can lead to instability if your clock is ragged edge of being stable . It might be better to drop clock tinny bit with no voltage added as it should be a stable voltage .
> MY short testing the voltage is not stable in Heven, it tends to go up and down a bit but I didn't try all voltages .
> By running stock voltage first, you then have a baseline to work off of and will be able to see if voltage helps .
> 
> *On clock boost you see each 20mv , that is just how bios is set per clock table verse voltage. It will go one step higher each voltage bump .
> 
> It similar to high you raise voltage in 6xx/7xx in bios and then your boost goes up more because of the voltage raised* .


This is the conclusion I came to as well. In regards to the bold statement, do you know if it is possible to remove voltage limits from the boost bins? I still find it so obnoxious there are so many limiting factors to Nvidia cards lately, my card is perfectly stable up till ~1550 without a voltage increase yet due to bios limitations I can't boost as high


----------



## MikeGR7

Okay People finished a small projekt that i hope helps those of you interested in Physx.
After having my SLI GTX 970+GTX [email protected] setup ready i thought i'd share my findings.









So the specs are in my sig, the 970s are G1 and the 470 is MSI TwinFrzr II.
Also i run Win7 64bit + 344.16. I'll post a pic or two from the system at the end.

For my evaluation i used Batman Arkham Origins as it's the most stable, predictable and
good looking game running gpu Physx. The Game has the latest updates and runs at
1080P/ 8XMSAA with everything maxed and VSync off.

So the results....

*Single GTX 970* Max 81 Fps - Avg 62 Fps - Min 52 Fps

*Single GTX 970+GTX 470 Physx* Max 107 Fps - Avg 82 Fps - Min 68 Fps

*Single GTX 970+GTX 970 Physx* Max 108 Fps - Avg 85 Fps - Min 68 Fps

*Dual GTX [email protected]* Max 155 Fps - Avg 93 Fps - Min 75 Fps

*Dual GTX [email protected]+GTX [email protected]* Max 150 Fps - Avg 101 Fps - Min 76 Fps

Now some conclusions....

From what i can gather it's clear that having a dedicated Physx card is greatly beneficial in games that use it.
Also even an old card like the 470 can provide a healthy boost even in todays high end Single Gpu solutions.
The value is great considering the performance boost! I got this 470 for 50 euros....
SLI Systems can also see benefit! My 970s got an *8 percent boost* in average frames from that poor 470!

*BTW* One *VERY* important conclusion is the following. My OCZ ZT 750WATT PSU has NO problems
driving SLId 970s + a Gtx 470 plus a 4770K Oced to 4.5Ghz , to full throttle! AND before asking i say that the cards
were working at +100 core, +200 mem, +87mv and Power Limit at 112 percent.

Glad to hear your comments and i hope you enjoyed the read!


----------



## Edkiefer

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *rv8000*
> 
> This is the conclusion I came to as well. In regards to the bold statement, do you know if it is possible to remove voltage limits from the boost bins? I still find it so obnoxious there are so many limiting factors to Nvidia cards lately, my card is perfectly stable up till ~1550 without a voltage increase yet due to bios limitations I can't boost as high


I don't think you can w/o modifying the bios .


----------



## Aluc13

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MikeGR7*
> 
> Okay People finished a small projekt that i hope helps those of you interested in Physx.
> After having my SLI GTX 970+GTX [email protected] setup ready i thought i'd share my findings.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> So the specs are in my sig, the 970s are G1 and the 470 is MSI TwinFrzr II.
> Also i run Win7 64bit + 344.16. I'll post a pic or two from the system at the end.
> 
> For my evaluation i used Batman Arkham Origins as it's the most stable, predictable and
> good looking game running gpu Physx. The Game has the latest updates and runs at
> 1080P/ 8XMSAA with everything maxed and VSync off.
> 
> So the results....
> 
> *Single GTX 970* Max 81 Fps - Avg 62 Fps - Min 52 Fps
> 
> *Single GTX 970+GTX 470 Physx* Max 107 Fps - Avg 82 Fps - Min 68 Fps
> 
> *Single GTX 970+GTX 970 Physx* Max 108 Fps - Avg 85 Fps - Min 68 Fps
> 
> *Dual GTX [email protected]* Max 155 Fps - Avg 93 Fps - Min 75 Fps
> 
> *Dual GTX [email protected]+GTX [email protected]* Max 150 Fps - Avg 101 Fps - Min 76 Fps
> 
> Now some conclusions....
> 
> From what i can gather it's clear that having a dedicated Physx card is greatly beneficial in games that use it.
> Also even an old card like the 470 can provide a healthy boost even in todays high end Single Gpu solutions.
> The value is great considering the performance boost! I got this 470 for 50 euros....
> SLI Systems can also see benefit! My 970s got an *8 percent boost* in average frames from that poor 470!
> 
> *BTW* One *VERY* important conclusion is the following. My OCZ ZT 750WATT PSU has NO problems
> driving SLId 970s + a Gtx 470 plus a 4770K Oced to 4.5Ghz , to full throttle! AND before asking i say that the cards
> were working at +100 core, +200 mem, +87mv and Power Limit at 112 percent.
> 
> Glad to hear your comments and i hope you enjoyed the read!


Those are interesting findings. maybe I'll keep my video card as a dedicated physics card. Though...the power draw must be insane and use up at least 600-700 watts that would increase my electric bill dramatically


----------



## rv8000

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Edkiefer*
> 
> I don't think you can w/o modifying the bios .


Thats actually what I meant, forgot to explicitly say if it was possible through a "bios mod"







.


----------



## jlhawn

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dante`afk*
> 
> well this tells you one thing, that your OC is not gamestable.


yep I removed the overclock, odd that for 2 days the same game ran perfect with the overclock that I got the tdr, I did find out though that the game in question did have a update 2 hours before I played it and had the tdr. so it could be the game update or the overclock.

thank you


----------



## jlhawn

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Edkiefer*
> 
> what drivers are you using ,there should be perfCap reason value shown in GPU-Z .
> 
> Anyway I would not use a lot voltage as it doesn't run stable across the load , I would go w/o voltage and see how it goes .


I will move the voltage slider back to original and try it again.

thank you


----------



## MikeGR7

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Aluc13*
> 
> Those are interesting findings. maybe I'll keep my video card as a dedicated physics card. Though...the power draw must be insane and use up at least 600-700 watts that would increase my electric bill dramatically


The GTX 460? No man!
It's a great card for physx and a very conservative card power wise.
Besides that, selling it, is a waste of potential.


----------



## moccor

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MikeGR7*
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> Okay People finished a small projekt that i hope helps those of you interested in Physx.
> After having my SLI GTX 970+GTX [email protected] setup ready i thought i'd share my findings.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> So the specs are in my sig, the 970s are G1 and the 470 is MSI TwinFrzr II.
> Also i run Win7 64bit + 344.16. I'll post a pic or two from the system at the end.
> 
> For my evaluation i used Batman Arkham Origins as it's the most stable, predictable and
> good looking game running gpu Physx. The Game has the latest updates and runs at
> 1080P/ 8XMSAA with everything maxed and VSync off.
> 
> So the results....
> 
> *Single GTX 970* Max 81 Fps - Avg 62 Fps - Min 52 Fps
> 
> *Single GTX 970+GTX 470 Physx* Max 107 Fps - Avg 82 Fps - Min 68 Fps
> 
> *Single GTX 970+GTX 970 Physx* Max 108 Fps - Avg 85 Fps - Min 68 Fps
> 
> *Dual GTX [email protected]* Max 155 Fps - Avg 93 Fps - Min 75 Fps
> 
> *Dual GTX [email protected]+GTX [email protected]* Max 150 Fps - Avg 101 Fps - Min 76 Fps
> 
> Now some conclusions....
> 
> From what i can gather it's clear that having a dedicated Physx card is greatly beneficial in games that use it.
> Also even an old card like the 470 can provide a healthy boost even in todays high end Single Gpu solutions.
> The value is great considering the performance boost! I got this 470 for 50 euros....
> SLI Systems can also see benefit! My 970s got an *8 percent boost* in average frames from that poor 470!
> 
> *BTW* One *VERY* important conclusion is the following. My OCZ ZT 750WATT PSU has NO problems
> driving SLId 970s + a Gtx 470 plus a 4770K Oced to 4.5Ghz , to full throttle! AND before asking i say that the cards
> were working at +100 core, +200 mem, +87mv and Power Limit at 112 percent.
> 
> Glad to hear your comments and i hope you enjoyed the read!


Awesome info. The 460 was very power hungry if I remember correctly. I would like to see the same test with a 750 Ti, since that card is very light on power but also useful. Not specifically asking you though, I wouldn't go out and buy a card just to do said test even if I had another 970 haha. But if someone has 2x 980/970 and a 750Ti/750, it would be a nice test. I actually have a ITX PC so the info is useless to me, just curious


----------



## MikeGR7

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *moccor*
> 
> Awesome info. The 460 was very power hungry if I remember correctly. I would like to see the same test with a 750 Ti, since that card is very light on power but also useful. Not specifically asking you though, I wouldn't go out and buy a card just to do said test even if I had another 970 haha. But if someone has 2x 980/970 and a 750Ti/750, it would be a nice test. I actually have a ITX PC so the info is useless to me, just curious


Thanks!
The 750ti is the Best One can have for Physx!
It's both faster and uses about half the energy of my 470!


----------



## jlhawn

nvidia says driver 344.16 is for GTX 970 and 980 only, so to use a older gpu for physx they say you have to use driver 344.11.
344.16 as a fix for an issue with office 2013, (I think thats what is said on nvidia forums about office 2013)

I have a GTX 580 3gb and a GTX 680 4gb, one would work good for physx but I will wait for the next driver that works with new and old gpu's as I need my office 2013 to work.


----------



## Aluc13

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MikeGR7*
> 
> Thanks!
> The 750ti is the Best One can have for Physx!
> It's both faster and uses about half the energy of my 470!


How much power draw does the 750ti take? is it less than my 460?


----------



## iRUSH

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Aluc13*
> 
> How much power draw does the 750ti take? is it less than my 460?


its TDP is around 60 watts. It is far more efficient than the GTX 460.


----------



## Aluc13

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *iRUSH*
> 
> its TDP is around 60 watts. It is far more efficient than the GTX 460.


Oh yes, definitely. That's incredible power draw. I might just get that as a dedicated PhysX card.


----------



## MikeGR7

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Aluc13*
> 
> How much power draw does the 750ti take? is it less than my 460?


It's way lower! Think only that some models don't even have a external PCIE connector.

Here that is to give you an idea....
http://www.techpowerup.com/reviews/NVIDIA/GeForce_GTX_750_Ti/23.html


----------



## MikeGR7

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jlhawn*
> 
> nvidia says driver 344.16 is for GTX 970 and 980 only, so to use a older gpu for physx they say you have to use driver 344.11.
> 344.16 as a fix for an issue with office 2013, (I think thats what is said on nvidia forums about office 2013)
> 
> I have a GTX 580 3gb and a GTX 680 4gb, one would work good for physx but I will wait for the next driver that works with new and old gpu's as I need my office 2013 to work.


The 470 is perfectly working as a physx card with 344.16. It may not work as a primary display adapter though.


----------



## dVeLoPe

would a gtx 680 reference card be a good dedicated physX card?


----------



## MikeGR7

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dVeLoPe*
> 
> would a gtx 680 reference card be a good dedicated physX card?


Performance wise absolutely!
Performance per Watt though not so good as it's overkill.
You can use it while you wait for it to be bought though.


----------



## Clukos

The best possible physx dedicated card would be a 750 ti, if it performs well with Physx that is. It doesn't dump too much heat into the case. doesn't consume much and is relatively cheap to buy.


----------



## MikeGR7

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Clukos*
> 
> The best possible physx dedicated card would be a 750 ti, if it performs well with Physx that is. It doesn't dump too much heat into the case. doesn't consume much and is relatively cheap to buy.


IT IS the best. I said it earlier and i don't say things lightly. Great Physx Performance.

Proof.
http://alienbabeltech.com/main/using-maxwells-gtx-750-ti-dedicated-physx-card/3/


----------



## moccor

Oh yeah definitely it is, I just asked because I wondered how the budget 750Ti with extremely low power consumption faired against a high-end GTX 400 series like the 470. Yeah I know it's 4 years ago, but again the 750Ti is so light haha


----------



## MikeGR7

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *moccor*
> 
> Oh yeah definitely it is, I just asked because I wondered how the budget 750Ti with extremely low power consumption faired against a high-end GTX 400 series like the 470. Yeah I know it's 4 years ago, but again the 750Ti is so light haha


LOL
But seems like maxwell has some serious architectural advantages in physx acceleration.
See the review i posted and it goes toe to toe with the 480 even 680 in some tests!


----------



## jlhawn

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MikeGR7*
> 
> The 470 is perfectly working as a physx card with 344.16. It may not work as a primary display adapter though.


great, good to know,
others on nvidia forums reported black screen using 344.16 with older gpu as physx,
even the forum mod reported you could not use 344.16 with older gpu, guess he was wrong and something else is causing their black screen.

thanks for the info


----------



## MikeGR7

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jlhawn*
> 
> great, good to know,
> others on nvidia forums reported black screen using 344.16 with older gpu as physx,
> even the forum mod reported you could not use 344.16 with older gpu, guess he was wrong and something else is causing their black screen.
> 
> thanks for the info


You're welcome.
Feel free to quote me to them if you go there again.


----------



## jlhawn

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MikeGR7*
> 
> You're welcome.
> Feel free to quote me to them if you go there again.


thanks.
I will let them see the pic you posted proving it can be done.


----------



## Feladis

Wow, so I changed up the fan settings in afterburner and now my SLI cards run 25C cooler. Pretty awesome lol


----------



## Rapster

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Aluc13*
> 
> Will the gigabyte g1 gaming fit in my case, rv 02. I am close to purchasing but I want to be sure it will fit


I have the Silverstone FT02 with these dimensions: 212mm (W) x 497mm (H) x 616mm (D);
The Silverstone RV02 has these dimensions: 212mm (W) x 503mm (H) x 643mm (D).

The interiors look very, very similar. FT02: http://www.silverstonetek.com/product.php?pid=242

I have the Gigabyte G1 Gaming at 31cm long and I have 1cm spare between the end of the card and the top of the fan shroud beneath the G1 at the bottom of the case.

I don't think you'll have any problems whatsoever fitting the card in and you still have the fan shroud to remove if it does start being tight. To be honest, my case is 6mm shorter than yours and I didn't have any problems fitting my G1 and I don't expect you to have any either.


----------



## Rapster

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *rv8000*
> 
> Silverstone specs say 12" for gpu clearance while the overall length Gigabyte lists is 312mm (12.28"), so without modifications I would say no.


Sorry, that's incorrect.

Please see my post above, I have the Silverstone FT02 and the G1 fits no problem.


----------



## Aluc13

Well if it can fit then that would be the best option, I believe.


----------



## rv8000

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Rapster*
> 
> Sorry, that's incorrect.
> 
> Please see my post above, I have the Silverstone FT02 and the G1 fits no problem.


Yea, card manufacturers need to be more specific about what dimensions theyre reporting. The 312mm is actually to the top of the i/o bracket or dvi port, whichever protrudes further. Another member posted a pic with the actual pcb and backplate measuring from the inner side coming to just under 12", so yes the G1 should have ~1cm of clearance. Sorry


----------



## xsiyahx

1xPalit
1xInno 3D X2

1500/2000


----------



## Rapster

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *rv8000*
> 
> Yea, card manufacturers need to be more specific about what dimensions theyre reporting. The 312mm is actually to the top of the i/o bracket or dvi port, whichever protrudes further. Another member posted a pic with the actual pcb and backplate measuring from the inner side coming to just under 12", so yes the G1 should have ~1cm of clearance. Sorry


Hey, no problem!









I've just been sending some pics to Aluc13 showing him it fits in the FT02. I tell you what, I'll post them here, too. Just in case it helps someone else. The photos are a bit rubbish, they were taken with my phone and past my bed time.

No, I'm well over 13yrs of age. Well, well, well over 13...









Gigabyte G1 Gaming GTX 970 in Silverstone FT02 case:



I've put a pen alongside the gap. The pen is ~11mm thick. There is also an additional ~7mm of space if you take the fan shroud off:


----------



## TheDarkness

My gigabyte 970 g1 arrived a few days ago.It had terrible coil whine but was basicly complettly gone after a few hours of furmark.
Asic is 74% with this a 100% furmark&gamestable oc is 1550 core and 7600 mem without touching voltage.
Coming from a 780 ti windforce which I had to undervolt&downclock to [email protected] in order to keep the fans quiet enough with the gpu hitting 94C° this card is just amazing, at the lowest fan speed (34%) even with the overclock it never goes over 78C° even after 12 hours furmark&prime95, so it is a lot quiter and and cooler while using 20 watts less on average (from 260-300 watt to 240-280 watt) plus faster (watch dogs went from about 30-45 fps on the 780 ti to 40-60 on the 970, dont have anything else to compare since my other games already ran maxed @1440p/60fps on the 780 ti).
Overall great deal since I also sold the 780 ti for 50€ more than I bought the 970 at.

I only hate the idle speed of 34%, why can the 980 g1 have 12% min and the 970 has to have 34% min? Its as if gigabyte crippled the 970 series on purpose because it was to good compared to the overpriced 980s.


----------



## Aluc13

Well that is good that you sent me all that. I think I will get the g1 now that I know it will fit, although barely lol. With your case, which is very similar to mine, what temps are you getting from yours?


----------



## Pandora's Box

Think I am going to sell off my third 970. The heat output from 3-way sli and the cooling required to keep it under control is too much for the amount of performance increase I am getting from 2-way to 3-way.

In 2 way SLI my top card is 62C and bottom is 57C with a 1516MHz core and 7800MHz mem clock. 3 way sli the top and middle cards hit 80+C and core clocks start to throttle down big time.


----------



## Daxx123

I think my Gigabyte G1 970 has a cooling issue. I can run 1550+ / 8000 stable with no voltage increase as long as I manually set the fan to 100% (which is kinda loud). Once I start lowering the fan speed or set to Auto, I start getting random driver resets. Not sure what is overheating.

What can I do about this? Should I remove the heatsink and try putting better thermal compound or wait for water block (hopefully!). I have some Prolimatech PK-3 on hand. Or maybe install a case fan blowing across the card?? I think it's a good overclocker since I can run the 1550 / 8000 no artifacts and ASIC of 72.2% but sure seems to be a cooling issue on this card.


----------



## Aznlotus161

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Pandora's Box*
> 
> Think I am going to sell off my third 970. The heat output from 3-way sli and the cooling required to keep it under control is too much for the amount of performance increase I am getting from 2-way to 3-way.
> 
> In 2 way SLI my top card is 62C and bottom is 57C with a 1516MHz core and 7800MHz mem clock. 3 way sli the top and middle cards hit 80+C and core clocks start to throttle down big time.


I would have to agree, the diminishing returns isn't worth past 2 SLI in my own opinion.

Better off spending the amount of money on like the Ares III or something of that nature if going tri or quad.


----------



## Johnny Rook

Yesterday I was about to buy a second GTX 780 but, I changed my mind. To me, a good gaming experience is not only about more FPS (and although, we are at overclock.net, I am not trying to break any world records







). So, I sold my PNY GTX 780 Reference for $300 to get a MSI 970 Gaming IV. I did it because I thought $50 or $60 were a small investment for having 4GB of VRAM, less stress on my already aging PSU, an aftermarket cooler and less noise. All this without loosing any performance.

But damn, I got so much more than what I asked for! I read some posts people saying "the games felt smoother" with a 970 than with a 780 and I took it with a grain of salt (people sometimes, tend to justify their choices with subjective arguments), but hold and behold, is true! The damn games really are smoother, the FPS don't fluctuate nearly as much. I am glad I sold my 15 months old GTX 780. It served me well, I love that ref cooler, I will miss it but, was time to cash in while I could and move on.


----------



## rv8000

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Johnny Rook*
> 
> Yesterday I was about to buy a second GTX 780 but, I changed my mind. To me, a good gaming experience is not only about more FPS (and although, we are at overclock.net, I am not trying to break any world records
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ). So, I sold my PNY GTX 780 Reference for $300 to get a MSI 970 Gaming IV. I did it because I thought $50 or $60 were a small investment for having 4GB of VRAM, less stress on my already aging PSU, an aftermarket cooler and less noise. All this without loosing any performance.
> 
> But damn, I got so much more than what I asked for! I read some posts people saying "the games felt smoother" with a 970 than with a 780 and I took it with a grain of salt (people sometimes, tend to justify their choices with subjective arguments), but hold and behold, is true! The damn games really are smoother, the FPS don't fluctuate nearly as much. I am glad I sold my 15 months old GTX 780. It served me well, I love that ref cooler, I will miss it but, was time to cash in while I could and move on.


So far I think there is a general consensus that shows the 900 series cards generally have a higher min framerate by a decent amount; definitely attributes to the whole "smoothness" issue.


----------



## dante`afk

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Daxx123*
> 
> I think my Gigabyte G1 970 has a cooling issue. I can run 1550+ / 8000 stable with no voltage increase as long as I manually set the fan to 100% (which is kinda loud). Once I start lowering the fan speed or set to Auto, I start getting random driver resets. Not sure what is overheating.
> 
> What can I do about this? Should I remove the heatsink and try putting better thermal compound or wait for water block (hopefully!). I have some Prolimatech PK-3 on hand. Or maybe install a case fan blowing across the card?? I think it's a good overclocker since I can run the 1550 / 8000 no artifacts and ASIC of 72.2% but sure seems to be a cooling issue on this card.


the cards seem to have some temperature treshold, once this is hit (even if it is low in my/our eyes, like 70ish celsius, the driver resets).
replacing the TIM will not do much tbh, some other guy did it couple of pages back and also lapped the HS, it brought only about 1-3c.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Pandora's Box*
> 
> Think I am going to sell off my third 970. The heat output from 3-way sli and the cooling required to keep it under control is too much for the amount of performance increase I am getting from 2-way to 3-way.
> 
> In 2 way SLI my top card is 62C and bottom is 57C with a 1516MHz core and 7800MHz mem clock. 3 way sli the top and middle cards hit 80+C and core clocks start to throttle down big time.


do you have some comparison numbers 2way to 3way? I was thinking getting a 3rd card.


----------



## Edkiefer

http://www.pcper.com/reviews/Graphics-Cards/NVIDIA-GTX-980-3-Way-and-4-Way-SLI-Performance


----------



## IronWill1991

How high I can safely raise mV as long the temps are fine? The max mV on MSI Afterburner is +87.


----------



## Aznlotus161

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dante`afk*
> 
> the cards seem to have some temperature treshold, once this is hit (even if it is low in my/our eyes, like 70ish celsius, the driver resets).
> replacing the TIM will not do much tbh, some other guy did it couple of pages back and also lapped the HS, it brought only about 1-3c.
> do you have some comparison numbers 2way to 3way? I was thinking getting a 3rd card.


Here's 980 3-way and 4-way reviews and benches...it might give you a better idea of how Maxwell scales.

http://www.pcper.com/reviews/Graphics-Cards/NVIDIA-GTX-980-3-Way-and-4-Way-SLI-Performance/Crysis-3

Video if you're feeling lazy


----------



## Johnny Rook

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *rv8000*
> 
> So far I think there is a general consensus that shows the 900 series cards generally have a higher min framerate by a decent amount; definitely attributes to the whole "smoothness" issue.


Well, I am part of that "consensus", I suppose.

And maybe, the fact I have an old CPU is also at play here. Maybe, Maxwell brings to the table some CPU usage optimizations we are not really grasping at the moment. . . I don't know.


----------



## rv8000

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Johnny Rook*
> 
> Well, I am part of that "consensus", I suppose.
> 
> And maybe, the fact I have an old CPU is also at play here. Maybe, Maxwell brings to the table some CPU usage optimizations we are not really grasping at the moment. . . I don't know.


If anything I'd be more apt to believe it's due to the knew color decompression/compression hardware and technique Maxwell features.


----------



## Zipperly

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Johnny Rook*
> 
> Yesterday I was about to buy a second GTX 780 but, I changed my mind. To me, a good gaming experience is not only about more FPS (and although, we are at overclock.net, I am not trying to break any world records
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ). So, I sold my PNY GTX 780 Reference for $300 to get a MSI 970 Gaming IV. I did it because I thought $50 or $60 were a small investment for having 4GB of VRAM, less stress on my already aging PSU, an aftermarket cooler and less noise. All this without loosing any performance.
> 
> But damn, I got so much more than what I asked for! I read some posts people saying "the games felt smoother" with a 970 than with a 780 and I took it with a grain of salt (people sometimes, tend to justify their choices with subjective arguments), but hold and behold, is true! The damn games really are smoother, the FPS don't fluctuate nearly as much. I am glad I sold my 15 months old GTX 780. It served me well, I love that ref cooler, I will miss it but, was time to cash in while I could and move on.


I still say placebo effect, I think if anything the 780 might have better mins under extreme situations and my frames sure dont fluctuate a lot either.


----------



## Johnny Rook

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *rv8000*
> 
> If anything I'd be more apt to believe it's due to the knew color decompression/compression hardware and technique Maxwell features.


Is not only me that has noticed the differences. People with new CPUs did it as well. So, yeah, you are probably right. More right than me, for sure.


----------



## dVeLoPe

will a i5-760 @ 3.8ghz be a bottleneck for a 970 at around 1500mhz?


----------



## dante`afk

thanks for the 3/4way sli comparison links.

little screenshot of my build, shot with my note 3. my sandisk 16gb extreme card died in my nikon camera today for some reason


----------



## Johnny Rook

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Zipperly*
> 
> I still say placebo effect, I think if anything the 780 might have better mins under extreme situations and my frames sure dont fluctuate a lot either.


Sure.

But I had a reference design with thermal limitations. Plus, is not "placebo" for me. Is actually pretty objective and quantifiable. I have my benchmark results to prove it. And there's also the extra GB of VRAM. It has to have a positive impact in the performance at 1440p with MSAA enabled.


----------



## OkanG

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Johnny Rook*
> 
> Sure.
> 
> But I had a reference design with thermal limitations. Plus, is not "placebo" for me. Is actually pretty objective and quantifiable. I have my benchmark results to prove it. And there's also the extra GB of VRAM. It has to have a positive impact in the performance at 1440p with MSAA enabled.


I tested this specifically in Battlefield 4 a couple of days back, in this thread in fact. BF4 uses upwards of 3,5Gb of VRAM in 1440p, so the extra VRAM will probably prevent those framedrops from happening.

EDIT: Sorry, not in this thread, but in the BF4 thread


----------



## Johnny Rook

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dVeLoPe*
> 
> will a i5-760 @ 3.8ghz be a bottleneck for a 970 at around 1500mhz?


Even if the 970 runs at 95%, you'll experience a major upgrade form you 460. Get the card! Upgrade CPU later (wait for DX12 to see what happens, though)


----------



## Zipperly

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Johnny Rook*
> 
> But I had a reference design with thermal limitations.


That is something to consider and im on a modded bios which completely removes throttling and boost. I run a constant 1320mhz core with no fluctuations going on in core speed.
Quote:


> And there's also the extra GB of VRAM. It has to have a positive impact in the performance at 1440p with MSAA enabled.


Only game that is now an issue for me at 1440P is SOM with ultra textures, nothing else at that res including BF4 or any other modern games have gone over my 3gb limit.


----------



## Zipperly

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *OkanG*
> 
> I tested this specifically in Battlefield 4 a couple of days back, in this thread in fact. BF4 uses upwards of 3,5Gb of VRAM in 1440p, so the extra VRAM will probably prevent those framedrops from happening.
> 
> EDIT: Sorry, not in this thread, but in the BF4 thread


No its allocating vram, doesnt mean its actually requiring that much. I run BF4 Ultra 150% res scale 2XMSAA with zero stutter, 1440P Ultra 4XMSAA is no problem at all for a 3gb 780.


----------



## OkanG

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Zipperly*
> 
> No its allocating vram, doesnt mean its actually requiring that much. I run BF4 Ultra 150% res scale 2XMSAA with zero stutter, 1440P Ultra 4XMSAA is no problem at all for a 3gb 780.


Oh, really? Well that's pretty.. Reassuring. Maybe it'll let us keep the 970's for even longer before they start to struggle in games


----------



## bladexngt

Just got my new MSI 970. Overclocked it and BAM! Upgraded from 670 SLI.



Tweaked it some more:


----------



## Daxx123

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dante`afk*
> 
> the cards seem to have some temperature treshold, once this is hit (even if it is low in my/our eyes, like 70ish celsius, the driver resets).
> replacing the TIM will not do much tbh, some other guy did it couple of pages back and also lapped the HS, it brought only about 1-3c.
> do you have some comparison numbers 2way to 3way? I was thinking getting a 3rd card.


I just ran some tests in Afterburner to find out what's causing my card to reset. In the first test, I ran the card overclocked at 1550 / 8000 and looped it until it driver reset. In the second test I ran the stock settings and looped it the same amount of time. I looked at the Afterburner graph of both tests side-by-side and the only difference is the GPU Usage %. When the card was overclocked it eventually hit 100% GPU Usage and then it immediately reset the driver. When the card is not overclocked it happily runs along at 98-99% indefinitely and never driver resets.

Yep, very repeatable... Did test several times and the driver reset occurs the instant the GPU Usage is 100%. If GPU Usage stays 99% or lower, it runs good. Running stock core voltage and speed the GPU Usage gets as high as 99% (never 100%) and it never driver resets.

What is up with that?????

*Edit:* Nevermind, after several more tests, I had the same driver reset at 99% GPU Usage or less. I do not see ANYTHING in Afterburner graph that would be causing this. Not voltage, temp, power. I'm stumped. I'm running my tests playing Metro Last Light in maxed settings. After a few minutes the game stops responding and I check the Afterburner graph running in background to see what's up and, really, I cannot decipher what's causing the crash. I have screen shots of the afterburner graph if anyone wants to take a look and help me out.

*Edit 2:* I set the memory to stock and only raised the core to 1550. This time it ran MUCH longer before driver reset. The GPU Usage was running 97-99%, however, when the driver reset occurred, the very last data point on Afterburner GPU Usage was 100% -- the only time in the long run that it happened. So I'm thinking it's this GPU Usage thing again...


----------



## Zipperly

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *OkanG*
> 
> Oh, really? Well that's pretty.. Reassuring. Maybe it'll let us keep the 970's for even longer before they start to struggle in games


You should be good for a while, at least I hope so because if you are not good then no way I will be good and I really wanna hang onto this 780 for a while since it is such a good clocker.


----------



## Johnny Rook

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Zipperly*
> 
> ... im on a modded bios which completely removes throttling and boost. I run a constant 1320mhz core with no fluctuations going on in core speed.


Oh, let's face it: If I had a 780 DCII as you do, in the conditions you do, the only reason I could have to change to Maxwell would be the stress on my aging PSU but, that would be all.

Tbh, I also think I wouldn't have sold a ref. GTX 780 for $300 if I had waited much more time. That's a feeling I have. . .


----------



## Zipperly

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Johnny Rook*
> 
> Tbh, I also think I wouldn't have sold a ref. GTX 780 for $300 if I had waited much more time. That's a feeling I have. . .


Exactly.


----------



## Cakewalk_S

Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!



Quote:


> Originally Posted by *bladexngt*
> 
> Just got my new MSI 970. Overclocked it and BAM! Upgraded from 670 SLI.
> 
> 
> 
> Tweaked it some more:






Are you on GTX970 physics or CPU physics? Does that change the 3DMark score?
I ran my card, seems like a similar GPU score, way different physics...


----------



## bladexngt

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Cakewalk_S*
> 
> 
> Are you on GTX970 physics or CPU physics? Does that change the 3DMark score?
> I ran my card, seems like a similar GPU score, way different physics...


I think Physics runs on CPU. I got a 3770k running at 4.5. It must change the score since it is one of the tests and it is included it in the total benchmark. I was looking at CPU usage during the physics test.. saw it hit and hover around 90% during my testing.


----------



## Cakewalk_S

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *bladexngt*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Cakewalk_S*
> 
> 
> Are you on GTX970 physics or CPU physics? Does that change the 3DMark score?
> I ran my card, seems like a similar GPU score, way different physics...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I think Physics runs on CPU. I got a 3770k running at 4.5. It must change the score since it is one of the tests and it is included it in the total benchmark. I was looking at CPU usage during the physics test.. saw it hit and hover around 90% during my testing.
Click to expand...

Hmm. Wow I can't believe that a 2500k to 3770k is that different. Mine is at 4.5ghz and tight memory timings.


----------



## dVeLoPe

so i am trying to find out how to test gpu stability on my current gtx 680 for a few days till my 970 ssc comes in but havent done this in a while

only think i have is unigine heaven and 3dmark11 what do you guys use now adays?


----------



## k3nnis

Hi guys,

Posting this a bit late, had it for a week already.









































































Cheers,
K.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## fwupow

I use both Heaven and 3Dmark11. Firestrike is actually a little too advanced for my AMD Phenom II x6 cpu.

I'm also using FurMark 1.9.2 sometimes just to get the GPU hotted up. It does that for sure but for some reason causes a drop in core clockspeed but it's not thermally induced. Confusing? Yes, for me.

I have a PNY GTX 970. I'm extremely glad I went with this choice now that I've learned how advanced it is and how much performance you get for the money.

The best I've been able to do overclocking with MSI AFterburner is +175 (1226 MHz, 1353 boost) on the core clock. I find that the card will increase it's own voltage automatically and it seems MSI AFterburner can not over-ride that on my reference style card. Since upping the Memory Clock speed doesn't increase performance much, I just did a +100 MHz on that (1803 MHz).

The PNY 970 has a reference style blower fan cooler and the first thing you need to do is crank up the fan because the automatic fan control built into the card keeps the fan speed down at 50% even at the thermal limit where the throttling seems to kick in (80°C). I set up a custom curve in Afterburner to put the FAN at 100% at 70°C

The thing is, I'm not sure whether liquid cooling would change how much this card can be O.C'd. I've read that the factory O.C. cards use higher bin parts and better power components etc. to get better over-clockability, For example the Zotac version uses two 8-pin PCIe connectors instead of the two 6-pin you'll find on most of the low-price reference design cards. It's more than just a better air-cooler that makes these cards perform better. It's a catch22 because most of the GPU water-blocks are designed to work with reference design cards but a lot of the hi-performance cards use custom PCB.

Anyway, I'm glad I haven't rushed into the liquid GPU cooling scene considering that the only benefit may be reduced noise. So far, I haven't found any Overclock results postings from someone who has put this card on water cooling.

Oh yeah, I took the top two spots for my CPU & GPUx1 combo on 3Dmark11. That won't last long probably, but there's not much competition in the AMD Phenom II x6 arena. Somebody with an amped up factory OC'd card will wipe me off the leader board soon.


----------



## fwupow

That's a nice looking rig. I just got a new NZXT H630 case to throw all my junk in. It has no window and that's just as well, cuz there's nothing flashy going on inside. Lot's of room though.


----------



## Johnny Rook

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Cakewalk_S*
> 
> Hmm. Wow I can't believe that a 2500k to 3770k is that different. Mine is at 4.5ghz and tight memory timings.


It better be that different! Even my 6 years old i7-920 @ 4.0Ghz scores above 9k in Firestrike's physics.


----------



## dVeLoPe

so im running firestrike extreme with my gtx 680 overclocked and im getting a score of 3671 what do you think my 970 will score? 7k? saw 1800mhz 980 gets world record at 9something


----------



## drnilly007

MSI gaming cards are sweet. 1560 boost and 8212 mem 11580 firestrike score on 4790k @4.7 pulling 380w from the wall wowzers!

I put the vcore up the 87mv and it hits 1.256v! 111% TDP!


Unfortunately though I have massive coil whine when folding even on low.


----------



## dante`afk

a single will score about 5.8-6.5.k


----------



## k3nnis

Thanks. This is my first nzxt case and won't be my last I think







I'm running 1400 boost on the strix and memory at 7500 I hit max temp on load for the strix of 70C. Is this good or bad?

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *fwupow*
> 
> That's a nice looking rig. I just got a new NZXT H630 case to throw all my junk in. It has no window and that's just as well, cuz there's nothing flashy going on inside. Lot's of room though.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## revro

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Johnny Rook*
> 
> Yesterday I was about to buy a second GTX 780 but, I changed my mind. To me, a good gaming experience is not only about more FPS (and although, we are at overclock.net, I am not trying to break any world records
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ). So, I sold my PNY GTX 780 Reference for $300 to get a MSI 970 Gaming IV. I did it because I thought $50 or $60 were a small investment for having 4GB of VRAM, less stress on my already aging PSU, an aftermarket cooler and less noise. All this without loosing any performance.
> 
> But damn, I got so much more than what I asked for! I read some posts people saying "the games felt smoother" with a 970 than with a 780 and I took it with a grain of salt (people sometimes, tend to justify their choices with subjective arguments), but hold and behold, is true! The damn games really are smoother, the FPS don't fluctuate nearly as much. I am glad I sold my 15 months old GTX 780. It served me well, I love that ref cooler, I will miss it but, was time to cash in while I could and move on.


i sold my 600eur 780oc windforce for 300eur and payed 45eur for gaming g1 970 incl. delivery. so in my case it was a nobrainer









Quote:


> Originally Posted by *rv8000*
> 
> So far I think there is a general consensus that shows the 900 series cards generally have a higher min framerate by a decent amount; definitely attributes to the whole "smoothness" issue.


could be

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Johnny Rook*
> 
> Well, I am part of that "consensus", I suppose.
> 
> And maybe, the fact I have an old CPU is also at play here. Maybe, Maxwell brings to the table some CPU usage optimizations we are not really grasping at the moment. . . I don't know.


[email protected] here with a 1440p monitor. so the 970 is really great aside the slower texture loading in star citizen, tough i love the 3.572gb vram usage lol


----------



## drnilly007

Playing Crysis 2 (never finished it) Ultra with High Motion Blur and DSR2x getting mid 90s FPS!


----------



## Clukos

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *drnilly007*
> 
> MSI gaming cards are sweet. 1560 boost and 8212 mem 11580 firestrike score on 4790k @4.7 pulling 380w from the wall wowzers!
> 
> I put the vcore up the 87mv and it hits 1.256v! 111% TDP!
> 
> 
> Unfortunately though I have massive coil whine when folding even on low.


There's something wrong with your clocks, this is what i am getting with a G1 at 1530/8080: http://www.3dmark.com/3dm/4321834? (+230 on the gpu score), your card must throttle under load.


----------



## IronWill1991

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *drnilly007*
> 
> MSI gaming cards are sweet. 1560 boost and 8212 mem 11580 firestrike score on 4790k @4.7 pulling 380w from the wall wowzers!
> 
> I put the vcore up the 87mv and it hits 1.256v! 111% TDP!
> 
> 
> Unfortunately though I have massive coil whine when folding even on low.


Nice. Is it safe to run the card on +87 mV? I think I got mine stable at 1550/7804 at +87 mv.


----------



## blah238

I noticed that 3DMark11 (Performance preset) will very consistently crash with SLI enabled, but is stable without SLI, at the same clocks. Likely due to the SLI low voltage bug. Hope NVIDIA fixes it soon.


----------



## jojoenglish85

Seems like this is all i can do on my current card, very dissapointed but still runs my games like butter.
http://www.3dmark.com/3dm/4337821

no voltage increase just stock with a little bit of play ( 125 GPU clock / 100 mem clock)
Should i raise the voltage and how much?


----------



## Aznlotus161

Any pointers on overclocking 970s in SLI?

Relatively new to overclocking GPUs, but it seems like MSI afterburner is the way to go.

Gonna use this as a reference: http://www.overclock.net/t/592691/turtles-one-stop-nvidia-overclocking-faq-guide/0_100


----------



## Rapster

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Cakewalk_S*
> 
> Hmm. Wow I can't believe that a 2500k to 3770k is that different. Mine is at 4.5ghz and tight memory timings.


Keep in mind HT...

He's probably got HT enabled on his i7 3770K. I see similar differences between my i5 3570K and an i7 3770K. It's all down to Hyper-Threading and 3DMark. 3DMark works well with HT, it gives a nice increase in score.


----------



## Rapster

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jojoenglish85*
> 
> Seems like this is all i can do on my current card, very dissapointed but still runs my games like butter.
> http://www.3dmark.com/3dm/4337821
> 
> no voltage increase just stock with a little bit of play ( 125 GPU clock / 100 mem clock)
> Should i raise the voltage and how much?


May I ask why you're "...very disappointed..."?

Your graphics score is very nearly where it should be and the very slightly lower score compared to other 970's can easily be explained away by statistical variance. It is very close to the mean, though, so nothing to worry about there.

As for voltage, you may as well leave it as it is and if you want to overclock further, just up the core little by little.

"...runs my games like butter." - Reasons to be cheerful!









Edit: If you want to test the statistical variance, run the FireStrike benchie 10 times in a row and see how the score will vary over those 10 results. Let the GPU cool down between tests for about 4-5mins otherwise temps will play a role.


----------



## jojoenglish85

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Rapster*
> 
> May I ask why you're "...very disappointed..."?
> 
> Your graphics score is very nearly where it should be and the very slightly lower score compared to other 970's can easily be explained away by statistical variance. It is very close to the mean, though, so nothing to worry about there.
> 
> As for voltage, you may as well leave it as it is and if you want to overclock further, just up the core little by little.
> 
> "...runs my games like butter." - Reasons to be cheerful!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Edit: If you want to test the statistical variance, run the FireStrike benchie 10 times in a row and see how the score will vary over those 10 results. Let the GPU cool down between tests for about 4-5mins otherwise temps will play a role.


I have been seeing people with close to 15k numbers so i felt like my score was way too low, but your right, i should feel good about it. Hopefully i see a better increase when my second card comes in.


----------



## Razzaa

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jojoenglish85*
> 
> I have been seeing people with close to 15k numbers so i felt like my score was way too low, but your right, i should feel good about it. Hopefully i see a better increase when my second card comes in.


15K graphics score for a single 970 in Firestrike?


----------



## jojoenglish85

I thought that some people were getting close to that, maybe it was with SLI, in that case i feel much better


----------



## Rahldrac

So I am a bit worried i might have broken something.

Yesterday before going out I did some overclocking, And hit 25k on Graphic score and was quite please with that.
Today I wanted to hit 1500 in clocks. So I started to try out some voltage. But it on +21 and tried 175 on core. Worked just fine.

Now clocking without voltage, I get a much lower score than earlier!





Can anybody take a look at the Msi window?
I am very new to all of this, so any advice is welcome!


----------



## iliobossa

1572core-8292mem 1,2500v.Gaming 1 Graphics Score-14031.

http://www.3dmark.com/3dm/4295830


----------



## Rapster

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jojoenglish85*
> 
> I thought that some people were getting close to that, maybe it was with SLI, in that case i feel much better


Here's my score on an i5 3570K CPU. The G1 was overclocked to 1506.1 (boost) and 1879.2 memory:

http://www.3dmark.com/fs/2917570



See? You have nothing to worry about.









I run the GTX 970 at base clocks, overclocking just to see what the overall increase would be and yes, I am very happy with my GTX 970, having moved from a GTX 670.

Edit: I can't wait to see the performance levels after a few driver revisions!


----------



## fwupow

Wow! I keep seeing these super high numbers for Memory Clock and I've been thinking they were typos or alternate units or something

.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *k3nnis*
> 
> Thanks. This is my first nzxt case and won't be my last I think
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I'm running 1400 boost on the strix and memory at 7500 I hit max temp on load for the strix of 70C. Is this good or bad?
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


7500 Mhz ? Man, I read that memory over-clocking doesn't do much for performance but if you can take it that high over stock, it oughtta do something better. OH! Ok, looks like I've been looking at the GPU-Z figure which needs to be double-doubled? to produce the "effective rate" or something something or other.

I've only dabbled in over-clocking here in there over the years. I never had serious or "extreme" systems . I just took a gander at the ASUS Strix specifications at ASUS dotcom and they show:
GPU Boost Clock : 1253 MHz
GPU Base Clock : 1114 MHz

I think many of the other factory OC'd GTX 970s have a 1178 base clock freq. One of the pics at ASUS shows what looks like a single PCIe 8-pin pwr connector. Some other cards apparently have two. I don't know what that could mean, but on the face of it, it looks like ASUS was a bit less enthusiastic with this card than they could've been. They brag about their super-quiet fans and that sometimes means that they don't and perhaps won't spin very fast. If the fans are 100% and spinning in the 4000 to 5000 rpm range, then you can't do much to bring the temp any lower except to improve case air flow or use a directional fan to blow air at the GPU or switch to water-cooling. I think 70C is about normal but if the fans are spinning at 100%, 70C is not impressive, but usually impressive air-cooling also equals noisy.

Well, I've talked beyond my qualifications really. I haven't read up enough on the other GTX 970 offerings out there to know how well your ASUS Strix compares.

UPDATE EDIT: After looking at a few other GTX 970s, it appears that the STRIX is a match with the MSI offerings on clockspeed. It has an equal or higher base clock than some but is lower than others like the Gigabyte G1 or the EVGA EVGA GeForce GTX 970 SSC ACX 2.0 .

The ZOTAC ZT-90101-10P seems to have the lowest factory OC at 1076 MHz base clock, but then there's the Zotac GeForce GTX 970 AMP! with a factory base clock of 1203 MHz if you can fit a 3 fan long vga card in your case. The Gigabyte G! is a 3 fan monster as well. Saphire Vapor-X?? I reckon we'll be seeing a few more brands and model variants of the GTX 970. This card is clearly popular as all heck because nearly every flavor is "Out-Of-Stock".


----------



## Tup3x

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jlhawn*
> 
> had my first TDR last while gaming with this overclock on my Gigabyte Gaming G1, benchmarks run perfect but for 2 days the game ran perfect for hours at a time and then last night after only 10mins it tdr'd.


Probably the same issue that I have. It can be stable under 100% load but in less demanding situations (i.e. v-sync or poorly optimised MMO) but when it does drop the clock speed, it drops too much core voltage compared to core clocks and TDR happens. I.e. core speed drops to 1278 MHz and GPU voltage drops down to 1.037V which is not enough for that speed and TDR. For that reason I can only do about 1435 MHz OC for the core. It could go 100 MHz higher but lower power states gets messed up.

My card boosts to 1392 MHz at stock which makes me wonder if it even is stable at stock when those power saving thingies kick in....

I'm almost certain that those who go over 1450 MHz will have issues...


----------



## blah238

Could someone with the EVGA GTX 970 SC (non-ACX, part number 04G-P4-1972-KR) use this test build of GPU-Z and upload their BIOS to the TechPowerUp BIOS database? I have uploaded my EVGA GTX 970 (non-SC, non-ACX, part number 04G-P4-1970-KR) BIOS and would like to try flashing it with the SC BIOS.

Thanks!


----------



## Nilsom

Very nice!!


----------



## mfilos

Hey guys, not anything important but a good way to say hi and show my mini rig based on a Palit JetStream GTX970








Pasting a link to the actual thread not to create dual threads: http://www.overclock.net/t/1446758/silverstone-sugo-sg05-06-owners-club/600#post_22985773


----------



## IronWill1991

During Firestrike, my core clock runs mostly at 1550, but it peak at 1562 for a bit few times. Which one counts as a final core clock speed?


----------



## jojoenglish85

I realized that i got a much better score with firestrike when using the kboost option with PrecisionX Tuner.


----------



## Clukos

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jojoenglish85*
> 
> I thought that some people were getting close to that, maybe it was with SLI, in that case i feel much better


Highest I've seen is 14k, mine goes up to 13.8k but nowhere near 15k. The 980 goes up to 16k~. Dual 970s should be in the 24-25k range, maybe more?


----------



## Rahldrac

Got mine two to 25.5k in graphic score with no voltage added. Then it seems I broke them, and now they won't go past 23.
(Unless a windows update did it







)


----------



## fwupow

Hmmmmm. Shader straps?
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Aznlotus161*
> 
> Any pointers on overclocking 970s in SLI?
> 
> Relatively new to overclocking GPUs, but it seems like MSI afterburner is the way to go.
> 
> Gonna use this as a reference: http://www.overclock.net/t/592691/turtles-one-stop-nvidia-overclocking-faq-guide/0_100


Looks like Turtle's 2009 Grphx overclocking guide needs a touch-up. OR I've got some Shader Clock settings to find.


----------



## Clukos

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jojoenglish85*
> 
> I realized that i got a much better score with firestrike when using the kboost option with PrecisionX Tuner.


I think that is correct, downloaded PrecisionX and ran FS, the result:

http://www.3dmark.com/3dm/4338828?



Almost 14k GPU score at 1535/8040!


----------



## MikeGR7

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Zipperly*
> 
> I still say placebo effect, I think if anything the 780 might have better mins under extreme situations and my frames sure dont fluctuate a lot either.


Really man you think that the 780 equals the 970?
Sorry but not a chance. Maybe in 1 to 20 games and that's because of immature drivers versus
top optimization on the 780 side. I know some can't accept it, even i had a ref 780 on launch
and paid 700 euros for it, but hey that's life. Only the 780ti stands good and that will probably
lose ground when maxwell gets new drivers.


----------



## MikeGR7

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Johnny Rook*
> 
> Sure.
> 
> But I had a reference design with thermal limitations. Plus, is not "placebo" for me. Is actually pretty objective and quantifiable. I have my benchmark results to prove it. And there's also the extra GB of VRAM. It has to have a positive impact in the performance at 1440p with MSAA enabled.


No placebo. Your new card is plain faster!
No reason to start throwing site as you can google and
find EVERY review to conclude the same.


----------



## MikeGR7

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Zipperly*
> 
> *No its allocating vram, doesnt mean its actually requiring that much.* I run BF4 Ultra 150% res scale 2XMSAA with zero stutter, 1440P Ultra 4XMSAA is no problem at all for a 3gb 780.


Any proof of this theory?
Sounds really good if true. *Sorry i think it's not*


----------



## zaodrze244




----------



## Greatskeem

So guys, these are my Firestrike(standard) results:

http://www.3dmark.com/3dm/4339348

Decent score for the following system?

i7 [email protected] 1.250V
16GB [email protected]
G1 GTX 970 SLI << 100MHZ core clock overclock and 300MHZ Memory Overclock
Windows 8.1 Pro


----------



## dean_8486

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Clukos*
> 
> I think that is correct, downloaded PrecisionX and ran FS, the result:
> 
> http://www.3dmark.com/3dm/4338828?
> 
> 
> 
> Almost 14k GPU score at 1535/8040!


Interesting, do you have a screen of the hardware monitor using K-Boost, maybe this stops fluctuation


----------



## jojoenglish85

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dean_8486*
> 
> Interesting, do you have a screen of the hardware monitor using K-Boost, maybe this stops fluctuation


I believe the kboost keeps it stable, for me my boost will fluctuate upwards 15-20 points but never goes below the standard set max boost.
Alot better than running benchmarks without it enabled.


----------



## specopsFI

So, I'm starting to settle on my OC with my G1. Up to 1548 core there was nothing to it, didn't need to do any actual tweaking. Stock fan profile, stock power limit. Stable through everything, hours and hours of gaming (Tomb Raider, Metro LL, Watch Dogs). But then, at 1562MHz things got a bit more complicated. First of all, I got throttling in the middle of a gaming session for no obvious reason. None of the throttling flags in AB were hit and nothing was even close to it (power limit below 90%, temps at 65). All of the sudden, after a scene change, it just decided to drop voltage down a notch (1.218->1.2) and accordingly dropped the clocks from 1562 back to 1548. I've seen others report similar things and the 65 degree temperature has been speculated to be the cause. I'm not so sure because there are times when I've hit it and NOT had any throttling. It could perhaps be VRM throttling but even that seems kind of odd since they surely aren't running out of spec on a G1 on stock voltage...? Still, I decided to put the fans at 75% to keep the temps way down (60 degrees max). Since then, I never saw it again.

As for stability, 1562 core seems almost gaming stable. Almost because I just had my first APPCRASH and I'm kind of putting it on the GPU. I was playing Tomb Raider (the epic final battle with tons of stuff going on). I just got killed, the game reloaded the last checkpoint and as soon as the loading was finished and I was about to be put back into the game, I got a grey screen and a couple of seconds later the "application has stopped working" message with Tomb Raider APPCRASH info. Based on my Kepler experience, I was expecting instability to give me a driver crash or device removed error but still, I suppose I was on the edge. I got maybe 5-6 hours of game time at those clocks before the crash but in the end...

Now I could crank the voltage up and take those two or maybe three extra bins of extra core clock but honestly, I don't think I will. The card just runs a great gaming stable 1548MHz core so easily that I don't think it's worth it to go into finer tweaking to get that ~30MHz more. The stock fan profile is very quiet and the card still keeps very cool running at those clocks. The odd throttling could very well make a comeback if I started to give it more voltage unless I put the fan manually higher. In some ways, the card seems to want more since I have headroom on both the power and the temp limits, but I've been having so much fun gaming that I think I'm just gonna keep doing it.

Brilliant GPU, easily one of my favourite cards out of the dozens I've had. Ended up beating my previous 780 Classy in everything. Wasn't expecting that.


----------



## Zipperly

How far did you have that classy overclocked? Im willing to put my overclocked 780 up against an overclocked 970 any day. Not to take away from the 970's they are awesome cards but with a 780 at 1300+core you would need around 1600mhz core with 970.


----------



## TheTarpZ

I love my new GPUs this is my result in 3Dmark,

Fire strike : http://www.3dmark.com/fs/2943270

Fire strike Extreme : http://www.3dmark.com/fs/2956763



// TheTarpZ


----------



## specopsFI

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Zipperly*
> 
> How far did you have that classy overclocked? Im willing to put my overclocked 780 up against an overclocked 970 any day. Not to take away from the 970's they are awesome cards but with a 780 at 1300+core you would need around 1600mhz core with 970.


1254/7100MHz, stock BIOS and 1.187V. Your approximation sounds about right, maybe a little biased towards the 780. The thing is, to get gaming stable, non-throttling 1300+ core on a 780 you need a good clocking chip, a modded BIOS and some really serious cooling power (my Classy could have done it, but the noise was already getting too much for my taste). Now 1600MHz 970s aren't common, but this particular card would get close and do it with stock BIOS, stock cooler and way, way lower power and noise.

Tell you what. I'm going to put my best run on my favorite benchmark here:



If you want to give it a go, I'm all for it. It's a free benchmark called FFXIV benchmark, Google will get you there. A friendly warning though: if you haven't tried it yet, don't be surprised if it crashes your OC. It is the single most demanding title for any Kepler card that I know of.

These are the settings I use for the benchmark (ignore the AB, an old photo with a different GPU):


----------



## Zipperly

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *specopsFI*
> 
> 1254/7100MHz, stock BIOS and 1.187V. Your approximation sounds about right, maybe a little biased towards the 780. The thing is, to get gaming stable, non-throttling 1300+ core on a 780 you need a good clocking chip, a modded BIOS and some really serious cooling power (my Classy could have done it, but the noise was already getting too much for my taste). Now 1600MHz 970s aren't common, but this particular card would get close and do it with stock BIOS, stock cooler and way, way lower power and noise.
> 
> Tell you what. I'm going to put my best run on my favorite benchmark here:
> 
> 
> 
> If you want to give it a go, I'm all for it. It's a free benchmark called FFXIV benchmark, Google will get you there. A friendly warning though: if you haven't tried it yet, don't be surprised if it crashes your OC. It is the single most demanding title for any Kepler card that I know of.
> 
> These are the settings I use for the benchmark (ignore the AB, an old photo with a different GPU):


Okay cool I may give that a shot though im more interested in game benchmarks myself so those would be nice too. The cooler on this DC2 card works extremely well, I am on a non throttling bios and typically game at 1280mhz core 7000mem with 1.212vc and "under the most demanding games" dont break 58c with the fan speed set to 70% which is still quiet enough.


----------



## specopsFI

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Zipperly*
> 
> Okay cool I may give that a shot though im more interested in game benchmarks myself so those would be nice too. The cooler on this DC2 card works extremely well, I am on a non throttling bios and typically game at 1280mhz core 7000mem with 1.212vc and "under the most demanding games" dont break 58c with the fan speed set to 70% which is still quiet enough.


Well, FFXIV _is_ a game, but yeah, I know what you mean. I'm not much of a benchmarker myself, all my results are non-tweaked WYSIWYG kind of runs. Don't worry, I've got plenty of games and a lot of game benchmarks, too. I'm going to publish them one way or another once I decide to take a break from gaming









Yeah, the Classified cooler wasn't the best. Otherwise a beastly card but AFAIK, the 780 DC2 will actually give a better balance between noise and cooling power. I was lucky to have a chip that didn't need a modded BIOS or heavy voltage to get decent clocks.


----------



## Rapster

Dunno why, but thought it worth mentioning again...

Some of the problems with throttling, etc. when trying OC's can be put down to immature drivers. Given a few driver revisions, I'm sure the results will be different.

Okay, someone is free to tell me to shut up!


----------



## xBl4ckH4wKx

Does anyone owns a Palit Gtx 970 (not jetstream) ? If it so....opinions please?


----------



## Wesleyt

I have my gigabyte g1 970 at home waiting for me when I get off work tonite. Could anyone point me in the direction of a good overclocking guide? I have never overclocked a gpu but have my 2500k cpu at 4.5ghz. Any help would be greatly appreciated.


----------



## Razzaa

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Wesleyt*
> 
> I have my gigabyte g1 970 at home waiting for me when I get off work tonite. Could anyone point me in the direction of a good overclocking guide? I have never overclocked a gpu but have my 2500k cpu at 4.5ghz. Any help would be greatly appreciated.


Increase core until you crash then increase voltage. Rinse repeat benchmarks etc.


----------



## Wesleyt

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Razzaa*
> 
> Increase core until you crash then increase voltage. Rinse repeat benchmarks etc.


Would u recommend using afterburner to do this or would something else be better?


----------



## jlhawn

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Rapster*
> 
> Dunno why, but thought it worth mentioning again...
> 
> Some of the problems with throttling, etc. when trying OC's can be put down to immature drivers. Given a few driver revisions, I'm sure the results will be different.
> 
> Okay, someone is free to tell me to shut up!


I think your correct, I'm done messing with mine till a new driver comes.
I am now getting a system hang on reboot after the windows splash screen my screen goes black and my mouse does not respond and my ssd activity light goes crazy
then system boots to desktop, event viewer ahows the driver is not responding during the system hang, it happens 2 boots out of 5. It did this with my gtx 680 and driver 344.11 so with that gpu I went back to an older driver and no more hang. I have no choice with my new gpu as I have to use driver 344.16.


----------



## Rapster

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jlhawn*
> 
> I think your correct, I'm done messing with mine till a new driver comes.
> I am now getting a system hang on reboot after the windows splash screen my screen goes black and my mouse does not respond and my ssd activity light goes crazy
> then system boots to desktop, event viewer ahows the driver is not responding during the system hang, it happens 2 boots out of 5. It did this with my gtx 680 and driver 344.11 so with that gpu I went back to an older driver and no more hang. I have no choice with my new gpu as I have to use driver 344.16.


Hmmm, I've been using 344.11 with my 970, as it has been kind to me from the beginning, i.e. no problems. The 344.16 had fixes (the ASUS and AsRock compatibility fixes) in it which didn't apply to me, so I didn't bother upgrading. Also, I only installed the graphics driver, too many problems with GeForce Experience so got rid quick.


----------



## jlhawn

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Rapster*
> 
> Hmmm, I've been using 344.11 with my 970, as it has been kind to me from the beginning, i.e. no problems. The 344.16 had fixes (the ASUS and AsRock compatibility fixes) in it which didn't apply to me, so I didn't bother upgrading. Also, I only installed the graphics driver, too many problems with GeForce Experience so got rid quick.


yes I never install anything except the driver and physx as your right the other items in the driver package are nothing but problems and I don't use them anyway.
maybe I'll try 344.11 with this 970 as I only used 344.11 with my 680 while waiting for my 970.

thank you.


----------



## dante`afk

I am using custom resolution to force 120hz with my screens @1440p. I do not see the DSR option if i have it set like that. I have to set default resolution + 60hz in order to see DSR, wut?


----------



## renji1337

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dante`afk*
> 
> I am using custom resolution to force 120hz with my screens @1440p. I do not see the DSR option if i have it set like that. I have to set default resolution + 60hz in order to see DSR, wut?


Can't use DSR right now with custom res.

I really wish nvidia would fix this SLI voltage bug. they are being too silent.


----------



## Rapster

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dante`afk*
> 
> I am using custom resolution to force 120hz with my screens @1440p. I do not see the DSR option if i have it set like that. I have to set default resolution + 60hz in order to see DSR, wut?


Doesn't the GeForce driver detect it as using that refresh rate and/or isn't there a special driver for the monitor to let Windows know what the hardware specifications are?

I do not have a monitor with this type of resolution or refresh rate, so I'm just using experience.

You can tell me to butt out if you so wish.


----------



## DBEAU

I just noticed though that EVGA Precision 16, or whatever the new one is, has "pixel clock" options for over clocking the monitor. So maybe you can use that and DSR together.


----------



## Rapster

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *renji1337*
> 
> Can't use DSR right now with custom res.
> 
> I really wish nvidia would fix this SLI voltage bug. they are being too silent.


I read over at the GeForce forums somewhere that they are looking into the SLI voltage issue.

Better they take their time with a driver release than release a half-baked one, in my humble opinion...


----------



## dante`afk

I see thx, renji1337.

any1 know if the prolimatech mk26 would with on a 970/980?


----------



## 100cotton

I'm sure it's been asked before, but I don't want to look through 3440 posts....

I finally got a buyer lined up for my 670 but am a bit undecided on picking up an MSI Gaming 4G or the Asus Strix. I like my Asus card now, but I did have some troubles with it before as this is my 3rd 670 from Asus. However when it works, it's nice cool and quiet.

As for the 970's, what worries me is the Asus 970 has only one 8-pin, and I'd imagine that would hurt overclocking a bit on it. That's one reason I was thinking of going MSI this time, but one thing about the MSI card is it doesn't have a nice backplate to go with it.









So what do you guys have to say? I would get the Gigabit card, but it won't fit in my case. I want to get a nice OC since I run surround.


----------



## Germanian

then buy the MSI and buy a seperate backplate later imo.
EK is coming out with a waterblock for the MSI already so i am sure they will probably also provide an optional backplate for it and you can just screw that on.


----------



## rubentribune

hi all, well I am holder of a G1 gaming 970 and wanted to ask if any are available Custom Bios stable, or when they think it keychain.

Forgive my bad English Spanish'm a greeting guys


----------



## 100cotton

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Germanian*
> 
> then buy the MSI and buy a seperate backplate later imo.
> EK is coming out with a waterblock for the MSI already so i am sure they will probably also provide an optional backplate for it and you can just screw that on.


I'm not going to be watercooling GPU anytime soon.


----------



## DBEAU

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *rubentribune*
> 
> hi all, well I am holder of a G1 gaming 970 and wanted to ask if any are available Custom Bios stable, or when they think it keychain.
> 
> Forgive my bad English Spanish'm a greeting guys


Custom BIOS's are not working yet. The program (nvflash) used to apply the BIOS to the card is not available. I hope it comes soon but I have no insight as to when exactly we will see it.


----------



## rv8000

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *rubentribune*
> 
> hi all, well I am holder of a G1 gaming 970 and wanted to ask if any are available Custom Bios stable, or when they think it keychain.
> 
> Forgive my bad English Spanish'm a greeting guys


Rumor has it we should have a working nvflash by the end of october, a custom bios is possible now we just can't flash it due to uefi certifications.


----------



## amlett

Well, I finally mounted the EK VGA Supreme universal block.


----------



## rv8000

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *amlett*
> 
> Well, I finally mounted the EK VGA Supreme universal block.


Great temps! Do you have any way to measure vrm temps? Are you providing them with any airflow? Do you see increase in core stability/extra headroom?


----------



## amlett

Hi.

I've no way to measure VRM temps. But I've one 120mm fan blowing directly to them. Also i've changed the stock VRM thermalpads for fujipoly extreme. It will help. About OC headroom, I needed some extra volts for 1550/8000 on Valley/Firestrike but this evening I've been testing a couple of hours and it seems stable. Also my gpu scoring in Firestrike has got better for the same clocks (even with 200mhz less on CPU today). I think watercooling has eliminated some throttling.

I've passed for 1550/8000 from 13379 graphics score ([email protected],7ghz) and fan 100% to 13534 ([email protected],5ghz) on water. It seem that watercooling gives you a little more headroom and less throttling (at least for me). Cant wait for seeing how far it goes without TDP limits on BIOS.

By the way, my 290X went to 53ºC and almost 1.41v for getting this GPU score. This cards are beasts.


----------



## dante`afk

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *rubentribune*
> 
> hi all, well I am holder of a G1 gaming 970 and wanted to ask if any are available Custom Bios stable, or when they think it keychain.
> 
> Forgive my bad English Spanish'm a greeting guys


no ETA


----------



## doza

download latest aida64 it shows vrm temps...


----------



## rv8000

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *doza*
> 
> download latest aida64 it shows vrm temps...


I'm pretty sure the ASUS card is the only one that has a controller that supports software readings for VRM temps; one of the reviews also hinted at this.


----------



## doza

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *rv8000*
> 
> I'm pretty sure the ASUS card is the only one that has a controller that supports software readings for VRM temps; one of the reviews also hinted at this.


aha my bad


----------



## Rahldrac

What can cause throttling when the temps of the cards are 63 and 49. Power usage is 75% ?


----------



## rv8000

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Rahldrac*
> 
> What can cause throttling when the temps of the cards are 63 and 49. Power usage is 75% ?


Voltage; If you're seeing v.rel or v.op as a performance cap indicator it means you're card cannot boost any higher due to voltage/stability limits. I also noticed that my G1 will fluctuate between 1.212v and 1.187v under load and due to bios settings it will throttle my core clock from 1492 to 1480 (however minor throttling) because the bios has a minimum requirement for voltage @ a certain boost clock.


----------



## doza

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Rahldrac*
> 
> What can cause throttling when the temps of the cards are 63 and 49. Power usage is 75% ?


noone can help u if u at least have some hardware info ....


----------



## Rahldrac

Hardware is maximus hero VII. 4790k @ stock. 16gb 1886.
2x 970 Gigabyte G1. At +160mhz core, +500mhz memory. 112 TDP. +87mv
The voltage explanation seem reasonable.


----------



## Edkiefer

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *rv8000*
> 
> Voltage; If you're seeing v.rel or v.op as a performance cap indicator it means you're card cannot boost any higher due to voltage/stability limits. I also noticed that my G1 will fluctuate between 1.212v and 1.187v under load and due to bios settings it will throttle my core clock from 1492 to 1480 (however minor throttling) because the bios has a minimum requirement for voltage @ a certain boost clock.


You are seeing this on stock voltage with one card ?

So far my voltage (stock ) is stable but nowhere near OC others are running 1450/7500 .

The only time i noticed voltage go down, I was testing 40mv in heven and noticed it dropped down after a while , I upped the Vcore a bit and that brought it back to max (1260mv) .
If so there maybe some kind of internal currect limits, when power goes to x it drops voltage even though TDP is not hit , this is just a guess .


----------



## Rahldrac

Mine throttle from 1550 to 1354.


----------



## rv8000

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Edkiefer*
> 
> You are seeing this on stock voltage with one card ?
> 
> So far my voltage (stock ) is stable but nowhere near OC others are running 1450/7500 .
> 
> The only time i noticed voltage go down, I was testing 40mv in heven and noticed it dropped down after a while , I upped the Vcore a bit and that brought it back to max (1260mv) .
> If so there maybe some kind of internal currect limits, when power goes to x it drops voltage even though TDP is not hit , this is just a guess .


Yes, stock voltage and one card. It doesn't exhibit this behavior when running firestrike, only when running GW2, I've yet to try any other games. GW2 seems to really put a heavy load on the card I've seen the power limit hit 101% without any voltage increase @ 1492/1900, I've also seen upwards of 75c with the stock fan curve.


----------



## fwupow

My 3Dmark Fire Stike result is 9171 with 12159 on the GPU, 7904 on the Physics and 3524 on the combined.

My system is AMD Phenom II x6 1090T OC to 3800 MHz on an ASUS M4A89 GTD Pro / USB 3 with 667 MHz DDR3 memory.

I have the PNY GTX 970 with GPU base clock set to 1226 with 1353 boost and Memory running at 1803 MHz (aka 7212).

LINK

I've noticed that 3DMark Fire Strike has de-emphasized the physics a little bit compared to 3Dmark11 but my cpu definitely compares poorly to the Intel rigs.

Fire Strike keeps telling me that "Time Measuring" was inaccurate and that I must have some sort of hardware or background app issue that is affecting system clock or I'm trying to cheat. I guess I'll try cutting back on my overclocks but I've no idea what's causing the error.


----------



## IronWill1991

I think I got it stable at 1550/7956 at 110% power limit and +87mV. I score 10776 on Firestrike and graphic score is 13583. The max temperature is 69C on 74% fan speed and my room temperature is 19C. I find 3Dmark11 a quick test for overclock stability. I can run full loop of Valley without any problems, but it crashes as soon 3Dmark benchmarks. So I kept lowering the clock a bit until it stops crashing.

Edit:
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *fwupow*
> 
> My 3Dmark Fire Stike result is 9171 with 12159 on the GPU, 7904 on the Physics and 3524 on the combined.
> 
> My system is AMD Phenom II x6 1090T OC to 3800 MHz on an ASUS M4A89 GTD Pro / USB 3 with 667 MHz DDR3 memory.
> 
> I have the PNY GTX 970 with GPU base clock set to 1226 with 1353 boost and Memory running at 1803 MHz (aka 7212).
> 
> LINK
> 
> I've noticed that 3DMark Fire Strike has de-emphasized the physics a little bit compared to 3Dmark11 but my cpu definitely compares poorly to the Intel rigs.
> 
> Fire Strike keeps telling me that "Time Measuring" was inaccurate and that I must have some sort of hardware or background app issue that is affecting system clock or I'm trying to cheat. I guess I'll try cutting back on my overclocks but I've no idea what's causing the error.


I get "Time measuring was inaccurate" thing if I skipped the demo by pressing ALT+F4.


----------



## dante`afk

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *IronWill1991*
> 
> I think I got it stable at 1550/7956 at 110% power limit and +87mV. I score 10776 on Firestrike and graphic score is 13583. The max temperature is 69C on 74% fan speed and my room temperature is 19C. I find 3Dmark11 a quick test for overclock stability. I can run full loop of Valley without any problems, but it crashes as soon 3Dmark benchmarks. So I kept lowering the clock a bit until it stops crashing.
> 
> Edit:
> I get "Time measuring was inaccurate" thing if I skipped the demo by pressing ALT+F4.


3d mark is no indicator that a card is stable. I'm pretty sure that your OC is not gamestable 2 hours+ of gaming.


----------



## blah238

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dante`afk*
> 
> 3d mark is no indicator that a card is stable. I'm pretty sure that your OC is not gamestable 2 hours+ of gaming.


You always say that, but I disagree. The first graphics test in 3dmark11 will crash my cards long before any game I play would if there is any instability.


----------



## jlhawn

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *fwupow*
> 
> My 3Dmark Fire Stike result is 9171 with 12159 on the GPU, 7904 on the Physics and 3524 on the combined.
> 
> My system is AMD Phenom II x6 1090T OC to 3800 MHz on an ASUS M4A89 GTD Pro / USB 3 with 667 MHz DDR3 memory.
> 
> I have the PNY GTX 970 with GPU base clock set to 1226 with 1353 boost and Memory running at 1803 MHz (aka 7212).
> 
> LINK
> 
> I've noticed that 3DMark Fire Strike has de-emphasized the physics a little bit compared to 3Dmark11 but my cpu definitely compares poorly to the Intel rigs.
> 
> Fire Strike keeps telling me that "Time Measuring" was inaccurate and that I must have some sort of hardware or background app issue that is affecting system clock or I'm trying to cheat. I guess I'll try cutting back on my overclocks but I've no idea what's causing the error.


could you please tell me if your using driver 344.11 or 344.16?
I'm doing some testing on my G1 Gigabyte .
thank you


----------



## Tup3x

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dante`afk*
> 
> 3d mark is no indicator that a card is stable. I'm pretty sure that your OC is not gamestable 2 hours+ of gaming.


Firestrike is one of the worst stability tests. It can run just fine but then it would insta crash in 3DMark11. That's happened to me quite often.

Then there's this boost fluctuation which will cause serious issues once you OC past 1400 MHz. Demanding games can run fine but those not so demanding ones might cause TDR because voltage drops too much (Utilisation PerfCap... I wish that it would be possible to disable that).


----------



## IronWill1991

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dante`afk*
> 
> 3d mark is no indicator that a card is stable. I'm pretty sure that your OC is not gamestable 2 hours+ of gaming.


It's a quick test for me. If it passes then longer testing comes next.


----------



## fwupow

I believe I've found the limit to my PNY GTX 970.

It has a good GPU that is willing to clock higher but I'm seeing persistent "PerfCap Reason" = PWR on GPU-Z thoughout my Heaven benchmark runs.

The PNY card has two 6-pin pwr conns, so it can only get 75 watts through the PCI slot, and 75 watts from each 6-pin conn or 225 watts total minus whatever the fan is drawing.

If I let my temps get higher than 65°C, Heaven is likely to crash but my stock cooler is more than able to hold the temp below that and let the card clock as high as it can until the PWR supply throttling kicks in.

Anyway, the PWR cap throttling limits my card to running at about 1420 MHz core clock and briefly higher if utilization drops off some.

To sum up:

Water/Liquid cooling won't do much good if you can't feed your GPU enough power, so if you want ultimate OC, you'll need to purchase a GTX 970 with two 8-Pin pwr connectors or as many as possible.

At some point, if I could improve the PWR delivery, voltage regulation (probably the next cap reason on list) and then temperature would become the limiting factors, but for this PNY card and probably most of the other 'reference design' type GTX 970s, the stock cooler when cranked up to 100% is not the weak link or limiting factor in over-clocking. Perhaps after months of dust accumulation, the stock heat-sink and fan may not perform so well. That said, there is probably some benefit to running any GPU at lower temps from a durability standpoint.


----------



## fwupow

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jlhawn*
> 
> could you please tell me if your using driver 344.11 or 344.16?
> I'm doing some testing on my G1 Gigabyte .
> thank you


I'm using the 344.16 driver.


----------



## Cakewalk_S

Anyone get odd driver crashes? I just had a crash and I run dual screens... 1 goes black and the other goes like a olive green color...very strange... Needless to say I backed off a bit. I'll hit a power limit, Itll drop the voltage, then crash...darn


----------



## fwupow

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *IronWill1991*
> 
> I think I got it stable at 1550/7956 at 110% power limit and +87mV. I score 10776 on Firestrike and graphic score is 13583. The max temperature is 69C on 74% fan speed and my room temperature is 19C. I find 3Dmark11 a quick test for overclock stability. I can run full loop of Valley without any problems, but it crashes as soon 3Dmark benchmarks. So I kept lowering the clock a bit until it stops crashing.
> 
> Edit:
> I get "Time measuring was inaccurate" thing if I skipped the demo by pressing ALT+F4.


Hmmmm. I did hit the space-bar once during the demo which seemed to pause it. I'll try correcting that.

Your MSI Gaming GTX 970 has both an 8-pin and a 6-pin pwr connector if I remember right. I can only go 106% on the Pwr limit on my card which only has two 75 watt 6-pin conns. If you could get your temp down another 5°, the crashing in 3Dmark would probably stop. I wish I had your card now. I think temperature is more of a limiting factor for you than power delivery.


----------



## jlhawn

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *fwupow*
> 
> I'm using the 344.16 driver.


thanks. I am running that also.
just reviewing if there is a difference in the 2 drivers (344.11 344.16)
some on nvidia forums say there is a difference. both drivers are the same except 344.16 has a compatibility fix, per the nvidia driver team.


----------



## DBEAU

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *IronWill1991*
> 
> It's a quick test for me. If it passes then longer testing comes next.


I find Unigine Valley even quicker. Truth be told, I run Valley at 1080p max settings in a window with MSI Afterburner right next to it so I can play with clocks while its running. I crank them up until it crashes, back it down a few MHZ and then go play some games. Couldn't be any easier.


----------



## SAN-NAS

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DBEAU*
> 
> I find Unigine Valley even quicker. Truth be told, I run Valley at 1080p max settings in a window with MSI Afterburner right next to it so I can play with clocks while its running. I crank them up until it crashes, back it down a few MHZ and then go play some games. Couldn't be any easier.


so basically you are running clocks that are not stable across the board... Load 3dmark11 with your Valley clocks = fail. If you are using Valley for the quick high limit its fine but its not demanding enough.

Also, for those not seeing PerfCap Reason in Gpu-z, right click the menu in Gpu-z, click Launch Gpu-z Installer and then it will show up under Sensors.


----------



## IronWill1991

Why my GPU peaks at [email protected] at the beginning of benchmarks then it steady down to [email protected] for rest of the benchmark? Memory clocks stay the same. I'm not sure 1562 core clock should count. The temps are good. It peaks at 69C at 20C room temp.


----------



## OkanG

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *IronWill1991*
> 
> Why my GPU peaks at [email protected] at the beginning of benchmarks then it steady down to [email protected] for rest of the benchmark? Memory clocks stay the same. I'm not sure 1562 core clock should count. The temps are good. It peaks at 69C at 20C room temp.


Sounds like your card might be throttling? How is your benchmark scores, compared to when you lower the core clock by say, 10Mhz?


----------



## Russ369

Would you guys say that a single gtx 970 would work well with 2560x1440? Games like Shadow of Mordor, NBA 2k15, Ryse, Far Cry 4, etc? I have Newegg store credit that im considering using on a new monitor, and just buying an 970 from a different retailer, PNY one... Or should I just skip out on the monitor and downscale to the same res? Is it a huge difference?


----------



## IronWill1991

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *OkanG*
> 
> Sounds like your card might be throttling? How is your benchmark scores, compared to when you lower the core clock by say, 10Mhz?


I lower the core clock by 10. It peaks at 1552 then constant 1540 for rest of the Heaven 4.0 benchmark. The voltage peaks at 1.262 then 1.237V and the power peaks at 103%. Not much a score changes. I'm happy with constant 1550 anyway.


----------



## OkanG

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Russ369*
> 
> Would you guys say that a single gtx 970 would work well with 2560x1440? Games like Shadow of Mordor, NBA 2k15, Ryse, Far Cry 4, etc? I have Newegg store credit that im considering using on a new monitor, and just buying an 970 from a different retailer, PNY one... Or should I just skip out on the monitor and downscale to the same res? Is it a huge difference?


I'm planning on doing exactly this. Getting a 1440p monitor with my single 970. I might get another 970 down the road if it's very bad, but the single card should be able to run the most demanding games on high. Besides, with a 1440p monitor, you don't really notice it when AA is off because of the pixel density. This helps a lot because AA is very demanding compared to things like texture/lighting quality. It basically comes down to running 1080 @ Ultra vs. 1440 @ High in most cases, where I'd personally choose the 1440p option.


----------



## Serandur

A single 970 is just barely short of being enough for a consistent 60 FPS at 2560x1440 with some of the more demanding titles (Crysis 3, Watch Dogs, etc.) at pretty much high settings and light, post-process AA (SMAA specifically), in my experience so far (making a world of difference in stuttering without a Gsync monitor, unfortunately).

Also, from my experience, two 970s in SLI are enough for everything at max settings (conservative AA depending on the game though) and a constant 60 FPS in said games at this resolution, though some games are giving me some (driver-related?) issues apart from that.


----------



## Neovalen

BF4 keeps black screening on me after about 2-3 rounds... (read over an hour) I'm guessing its the voltage dropping issue as I am using SLI. I really hope Nvidia works it out.


----------



## fwupow

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Russ369*
> 
> Would you guys say that a single gtx 970 would work well with 2560x1440? Games like Shadow of Mordor, NBA 2k15, Ryse, Far Cry 4, etc? I have Newegg store credit that im considering using on a new monitor, and just buying an 970 from a different retailer, PNY one... Or should I just skip out on the monitor and downscale to the same res? Is it a huge difference?


I can only comment on the PNY purchase. I bought the PNY card since it was one of the few base price GTX 970s in stock. It only allows for 106% increase on the Power Limit and the voltage does not seem to unlock using MSI AfterBurner. A BIOS flash in the future when it becomes possible to do that, should allow for removing the TDP limit and unlock the voltage but I don't know what it has for voltage controllers or how much more current the hardware can handle. I'm just saying that this card is not a strong over-clocker and clock-rates do translate into higher framerates in a strong way with the GTX 970. You may want to spend a little more and get a factory OC version. The Gigabyte G1 isn't much more in price but it's much more overclock friendly. I'm not saying it's the best choice, but it may be a better choice if you can wait a while.


----------



## DBEAU

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SAN-NAS*
> 
> so basically you are running clocks that are not stable across the board... Load 3dmark11 with your Valley clocks = fail. If you are using Valley for the quick high limit its fine but its not demanding enough.
> 
> Also, for those not seeing PerfCap Reason in Gpu-z, right click the menu in Gpu-z, click Launch Gpu-z Installer and then it will show up under Sensors.


If I play my games for 2 hours and it doesn't crash then yes, it's stable.


----------



## cyph3rz

[q
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *OkanG*
> 
> I'm planning on doing exactly this. Getting a 1440p monitor with my single 970. I might get another 970 down the road if it's very bad, but the single card should be able to run the most demanding games on high. Besides, with a 1440p monitor, you don't really notice it when AA is off because of the pixel density. This helps a lot because AA is very demanding compared to things like texture/lighting quality. It basically comes down to running 1080 @ Ultra vs. 1440 @ High in most cases, where I'd personally choose the 1440p option.


Are you interested in a1440p monitor in particular? I've been thinking about upgrading my monitor and getting one too.


----------



## Techboy10

Well, I put my card back to stock settings but BF4 is still giving me stupid DirectX errors. Also got some artifacting in Spec Ops that I've never had before. Both problems persisted after cleaning out nvidia drivers completely and reinstalling them.

So now I'm doing a fresh windows install to see what (if anything) happens and if it fixes anything. Wish me luck!

Sent from my Nexus 5 using Tapatalk


----------



## Russ369

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *fwupow*
> 
> I can only comment on the PNY purchase. I bought the PNY card since it was one of the few base price GTX 970s in stock. It only allows for 106% increase on the Power Limit and the voltage does not seem to unlock using MSI AfterBurner. A BIOS flash in the future when it becomes possible to do that, should allow for removing the TDP limit and unlock the voltage but I don't know what it has for voltage controllers or how much more current the hardware can handle. I'm just saying that this card is not a strong over-clocker and clock-rates do translate into higher framerates in a strong way with the GTX 970. You may want to spend a little more and get a factory OC version. The Gigabyte G1 isn't much more in price but it's much more overclock friendly. I'm not saying it's the best choice, but it may be a better choice if you can wait a while.


I need the blower/reference cooler. I use a really small case, heat will gather way too much and create a problem for me otherwise. Im sure I can still get atleast 100mhz O/C on it, maybe 300mhz on the mem without changing the voltage, so it shouldnt be an issue...


----------



## xsadrulesx

I've been using kboost on precision before a gaming session to force max voltage/clocks and then turning it off once i'm done.


----------



## Neovalen

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Techboy10*
> 
> Well, I put my card back to stock settings but BF4 is still giving me stupid DirectX errors. Also got some artifacting in Spec Ops that I've never had before. Both problems persisted after cleaning out nvidia drivers completely and reinstalling them.
> 
> So now I'm doing a fresh windows install to see what (if anything) happens and if it fixes anything. Wish me luck!
> 
> Sent from my Nexus 5 using Tapatalk


Let me know how the reinstall goes... BF4 is driving me nuts as well.


----------



## Triniboi82

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Techboy10*
> 
> Well, I put my card back to stock settings but BF4 is still giving me stupid DirectX errors. Also got some artifacting in Spec Ops that I've never had before. Both problems persisted after cleaning out nvidia drivers completely and reinstalling them.
> 
> So now I'm doing a fresh windows install to see what (if anything) happens and if it fixes anything. Wish me luck!
> 
> Sent from my Nexus 5 using Tapatalk


Yea seems BF4 is broken for me as well, tried both 344.11 /16 drivers. Also tried downclocking the card (read that on the BF forums) but can't even launch the game at this point. Doubt a fresh windows will fix it & I really don't care to try that, hoping for a driver fix soon. If you succeed let us know.

SOM is running excellent however


----------



## Cakewalk_S

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Triniboi82*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Techboy10*
> 
> Well, I put my card back to stock settings but BF4 is still giving me stupid DirectX errors. Also got some artifacting in Spec Ops that I've never had before. Both problems persisted after cleaning out nvidia drivers completely and reinstalling them.
> 
> So now I'm doing a fresh windows install to see what (if anything) happens and if it fixes anything. Wish me luck!
> 
> Sent from my Nexus 5 using Tapatalk
> 
> 
> 
> Yea seems BF4 is broken for me as well, tried both 344.11 /16 drivers. Also tried downclocking the card (read that on the BF forums) but can't even launch the game at this point. Doubt a fresh windows will fix it & I really don't care to try that, hoping for a driver fix soon. If you succeed let us know.
> 
> SOM is running excellent however
Click to expand...

Haven't had 1 bf4 issue since installing my new card and installing the new drivers via a normal install. Not 1 crash in the game or on startup...


----------



## AperfectCircle

Hello guys ,

I build my first pc and I want to buy nvidia gtx 970.The problem is that I dont know which 970 to buy,I like msi and gigabyte g1.Im thinking to get an asus hero vii motherboard and I dont know if it fits with the blue led that g1 has.On the other hand msi would fit perfect with that red.So If I take g1 can you suggest me a new motherboard to fit with her or better to go for msi?

Thanks.


----------



## Serandur

Um, so after some testing I've come to the conclusion that the additional buzzing/coil whine from SLI 970s (Gigabyte G1) makes them too much for me to bear, even though I love the performance. $750 for "silent" coolers on top of all the time, effort, and money I spent quieting the rest of my build only to have it all ruined by the worst sound of all (inconsistent buzzing/mechanical noises) is not something I'm willing to settle for, so I think I'm going to ship the original one back and go back to my original plan of waiting for affordable GM200/Fiji/Bermuda and then selling my 970 to get one instead. In SLI, the buzzing is even audible through my speakers if I keep the speaker's volume up and just turn down audio through my OS. This crap is ruining everything for me. Both cards had them, I think all will; but SLI is off-limits to me now because of it. It's a disgusting noise and it's not worth my money. I've tried breaking them in with benchmarks, get a temporary placebo effect, and then realized the noise is still very much there later.

*
Anyway, underclocking the 970s down to about 1200-1250 MHz reduces the buzzing noise significantly/completely. However, I don't want to do this across the board, only when SLI is functioning. Is there any way I could set my card's boost profiles to be higher (1450-1500 MHz) when SLI is not functioning and lower when it is (automatically)? Could the problem be my motherboard? I've got a Z77X-UD3H with a Supernova G2 750W PSU. I'm also using a Phantom 410 case, which is a fairly open design (a lot of ventilation openings where the noise can seep through) and I have it sitting right to the left of me on my desk. Please, anyone, I'm at the end of my patience with this. I could use any advice at all.*


----------



## Germanian

my buzzing (coil whine) is slowly going away on my MSI GTX 970 gaming atm at least i think so. Either I am getting used to it or it's getting less and less.

Even at 1500 boost clocks and +380 mem it's not so bad as I remember from the beginning. Maybe in like 3 weeks it will be hopefully completely gone.


----------



## Russ369

Damn, reading posts about coil whine going away makes me regret returning mine... Now im sitting on neweggs website refreshing every hour like a crack head lol


----------



## Cakewalk_S

I got the asus strix and I've got no coil wine whatsoever. And I know what it is. I had slight coil wine at the end of the valley benchmark with my gtx670 and alot of people know what I'm taking about. When you exit the benchmark and the credits come up on the benchmark...the fps goes like 2k+ and the coil wine goes way up. None on my 970 strix...


----------



## dVeLoPe

so how EXACTLY DO I KNOW MY OC IS COMPLETELY STABLE?!?!?!

ive ran firestrike fine and instant crash on 3dmark11 but if i can run the 11 test over and over is that considered fully stable?

i can run 3dmark11 over and over and then fail with heaven 3.0 ... lol


----------



## snoball

Finally got the chance to play with my MSI 970.

Peak core speed was 1567 MHz and 8003 MHz on the RAM. 106% TDP usage. Voltage not touched.

80.9% ASIC


----------



## fwupow

Finally getting into my PNY GTX 970 BIOS. Had to use a special new version of GPU-Z to read and save them. See HERE

So here's a few screenshots of the Stock BIOS--- 84.04.1F.00.25

; ; 

AfterBurner will only let me slide the Power Limit up to 106% but the card will occasionally go up to 114% while running a benchmark and while gaming as well I would assume but I haven't watched the data while gaming to see it. These screenshots from Kepler BIOS Tweaker show why.

So the next step is figuring out whether it's safe to take the TDP limit higher on the PNY GTX 970 as well as determining whether the BIOS can be altered and flashed back to the card.

Update Edit: Upon doing more research, I realize that I don't know how to interpret the Power Table settings in Kepler BIOS Tweaker v1.27. It appears that some of the groups of 3 settings are superfluous and don't apply to my PNY card. The one that shows Max (mW) 114% is, I believe the limiter for the PCIe card slot in the 3rd group of 3 down the list.

The first group is:
Min (mW) 10% = 25,000 or 25 watts
Def (mW) 100% = 250,000 or 250 watts (wow!) ( I assume Def means 'Default')
Max (mw) 100% = 250,000 or 250 watts

Ok, I have no idea what this first group represents. Total allowable current draw from all sources?

The second group is:
Min (mW) 10% = 10,000 or 10 watts
Def (mW) 100% = 105,000 or 105 watts
Max (mW) 100% = 105,000 or 105 watts

Again, I have no idea what this group represents.

The third group is:
Min (mW) 15% = 10,000 or 10 watts (10 watts is 15% of what? Ans 66.6
Def (mW) 100% = 66,000 or 66 watts
Max (mW) 100% = 75,000 or 75 watts

Ok, now stuff gets interesting. 66 watts, from what I've read is typically considered the max permissible draw from a PCIe card slot on the 12V lines. The other 10 watts is on the 3.3V line(s). So I think I may understand what this 3rd group is about.

The fourth and fifth groups are identical:
Min (mW) 13% = 10,000 or 10 watts
Def (mW) 100% = 75,000 or 75 watts
Max (mW) 100% = 79,000 or 79 watts

Again here, this seems to clearly represent the two 6-pin connectors which are rated for 75 watts from the PSU. So PNY is making allowance for a 4 watt overdraw on each of the 6-pin conns or as AfterBurner describes it; 106% of the Power Limit. I've read that in real practice the 6-pin lines from most every PSU can deliver quite a bit more than 75 watts (see this article)

The remaining 3 groups are a mystery to me.

Group 6
Min (mW) 66% = 100,000 or 100 watts
Def (mW) 100% = 151,200 or 151.2 watts
Max (mW) 106% = 160,300 or 160.3 watts

Might this represent the two 6-pin conns combined? If so, it should be 150,000 and 159,000. I dunno what's going on here.

Group 7 & 8 are the same
Min (mW) 6% = 1,000 or 1 watts
Def (mW) 100% = 17,500 or 17.5 watts
Max (mW) 206% = 36,000 or 36 watts

I'm thinking PWM conns for fans here? I don't know how many fan motor connectors physically exist on the board. I'm probably way off base on this one.

Anyway, with only two 6-pin connectors on the card and PNY already making an allowance for an additional 4 watts on each one, I'm not sure how much further it can safely be taken. My PSU shouldn't have a problem but the card PWR delivery components are my main concern.


----------



## fullmoonwalk

My msi 970 runs fine at ~1500/7600 on heaven benchmark. But that's for OC, I don't think I can run 24/7 with 1.262V and 110%TDP, or could I?


----------



## papashimbers

Just got my 2 Zotac Amp Omega 970s installed this weekend. They run quite a bit cooler than my 680s even though they are sandwiched now due to how fat these cards are.

Here's a comparison to one of my old 680s.


The top card only runs about 5 degrees hotter. Didn't try overclocking them much, running great at 1466 boost.


----------



## dante`afk

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dVeLoPe*
> 
> so how EXACTLY DO I KNOW MY OC IS COMPLETELY STABLE?!?!?!
> 
> ive ran firestrike fine and instant crash on 3dmark11 but if i can run the 11 test over and over is that considered fully stable?
> 
> i can run 3dmark11 over and over and then fail with heaven 3.0 ... lol


well then its not stable right? play games and if crash, lower core clock until its stable.

playing games with high demanding graphics for several hours is the best stability test.


----------



## IronWill1991

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *fullmoonwalk*
> 
> My msi 970 runs fine at ~1500/7600 on heaven benchmark. But that's for OC, I don't think I can run 24/7 with 1.262V and 110%TDP, or could I?


You probably couldn't. Mine only peaks at 1.262V at first then level off at 1.237V for rest of the benchmarks. I rarely hit 110% TDP. I'm running 1550/7956 at +87mV and 110% power target. I hit [email protected] at first then level off steady at [email protected]


----------



## fullmoonwalk

My card drops voltage and core frequency when pushed to ~1550. I never imagined that similar result is achievable with lower voltage, what's you ASCI btw?

I didn't test much because I am worried about the 24/7 use of this msi 970, is it fine to leave the settings at roughly 1.25v and 110% power?

Edit: mixed up.


----------



## Arizonian

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *papashimbers*
> 
> Just got my 2 Zotac Amp Omega 970s installed this weekend. They run quite a bit cooler than my 680s even though they are sandwiched now due to how fat these cards are.
> 
> Here's a comparison to one of my old 680s.
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The top card only runs about 5 degrees hotter. Didn't try overclocking them much, running great at 1466 boost.
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
Click to expand...

Woohoo a pair of Zotacs.









Please post your SLI temps, I'm curious.

After almost 3 completed campaigns of Crysis 3 Ultra settings 4x MSAA Low SLI temps on top card is definitely inhibiting my true over clock potential on them. No voltage, I'm sitting at 85C top card 70C bottom. I found @ 1554 MHz Core it will throttle down to 1542 MHz after a while in lengthy game play.

So for 24/7 I've come to a very comfortable 1530 MHz Core, no voltage decision for SLI 970.

Added 500 MHz Memory and it looked like it equated to 3 FPS so I'm going stock Memory. No need gaming, I don't bench. If I do bench'em I can set a profile. Like everyone else can bench higher but not game.

My take on first time SLI feels a bit like dual GPU, except temps on top card are hotter than a dual GPU on single PCB. I can't complain because together even though I'm not running at full potential I'm killing FPS in games.


----------



## papashimbers

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Arizonian*
> 
> Woohoo a pair of Zotacs.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Please post your SLI temps, I'm curious.
> 
> After almost 3 completed campaigns of Crysis 3 Ultra settings 4x MSAA Low SLI temps on top card is definitely inhibiting my true over clock potential on them. No voltage, I'm sitting at 85C top card 70C bottom. I found @ 1554 MHz Core it will throttle down to 1542 MHz after a while in lengthy game play.
> 
> So for 24/7 I've come to a very comfortable 1530 MHz Core, no voltage decision for SLI 970.
> 
> Added 500 MHz Memory and it looked like it equated to 3 FPS so I'm going stock Memory. No need gaming, I don't bench. If I do bench'em I can set a profile. Like everyone else can bench higher but not game.
> 
> My take on first time SLI feels a bit like dual GPU, except temps on top card are hotter than a dual GPU on single PCB. I can't complain because together even though I'm not running at full potential I'm killing FPS in games.


Nice overclock. I haven't tried pushing these cards to see their OC limits yet , right after installing mine them I just added 200 to the core, 200 to memory, 106% power, and a custom fan profile, and they've ran great so far. Highest temps I've seen is 72 for the top card and 68 for the bottom and that was running around in Shadow of Mordor everything ultra and the resolution upscaled to 2880 by 1620, but it would dip a little lower than 60fps occasionally so I've been playing at native 1080p, which the temps stay in the 60s. They are also way quieter than my previous blower cards, I don't even notice them even when their fans are cranked way up.


----------



## PeterPiper

Just slapped my G1 gaming gtx 970 in my build, my DVI's aren't working but hdmi works fine .... anyone with similar problems ? i did some googling and found some people at Geforce having the same issue, just wondering if anyone here has the same problem and if they got it fixed somehow.


----------



## specopsFI

Okay, I may have spoke a bit too soon. I really thought I had 1542MHz core all figured out on stock voltage, but last night I took the Star Citizen Arena Commander for a ride. The racing mode is a lot of fun! It also really puts the hurt on the GPU, I must say. It ran pretty good but then, just when I was finishing my fourth race in a row, I got a DXGI_error_device_removed. Oh well...









Some might say pre-alpha software is not the perfect candidate for stability testing and that idea did cross my mind, but then I ate it up and turned my clocks down to 1536MHz. The Maxwells are not Keplers, they really do have their own distinctive weak points, it seems. The lesson here? It's not stable until it has seen it all. There is always that special game that gives you the final reality check and it could be something you never thought it would be. One of my GTX 780s had its OC thoroughly tested through a couple of dozen of the most demanding games and benchmarks only to end up going belly up in non-modded Skyrim.


----------



## kuziwk

Does anyone know is the EVGA SC 970 has a locked voltage controller? My voktage wont increaae onky yeilding 70+ on the core and 480+ on the memory. Should i return the card? Ia there a fix to allow more volts? I juat want to reach a little higher clocks to what others ars getting.


----------



## Hackslash

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *fwupow*
> 
> Finally getting into my PNY GTX 970 BIOS. Had to use a special new version of GPU-Z to read and save them. See HERE
> 
> So here's a few screenshots of the Stock BIOS--- 84.04.1F.00.25
> 
> ; ;
> 
> AfterBurner will only let me slide the Power Limit up to 106% but the card will occasionally go up to 114% while running a benchmark and while gaming as well I would assume but I haven't watched the data while gaming to see it. These screenshots from Kepler BIOS Tweaker show why.
> 
> So the next step is figuring out whether it's safe to take the TDP limit higher on the PNY GTX 970 as well as determining whether the BIOS can be altered and flashed back to the card.
> .....


Finally some good news!

So there is hope for semipassive Gigabyte G1 970?









Nice!


----------



## gizmo11x

I just started having a strange problem.

until now the card boosted to 1505 with 1.225v in games but now the boost freq. and voltage are all over the place. frq. from 950 to around 1200 and vcore from 0.85 to 1.060 something.
on the positive side the coil whine is gone at these vcores









any body having similar problems?


----------



## Cakewalk_S

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *gizmo11x*
> 
> I just started having a strange problem.
> 
> until now the card boosted to 1505 with 1.225v in games but now the boost freq. and voltage are all over the place. frq. from 950 to around 1200 and vcore from 0.85 to 1.060 something.
> on the positive side the coil whine is gone at these vcores
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> any body having similar problems?


Sounds like either youve got throttling or maybe the vrm are overheating and throttling...


----------



## gizmo11x

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Cakewalk_S*
> 
> Sounds like either youve got throttling or maybe the vrm are overheating and throttling...


I had the card for a week now and today is the first time it did this.
and the strange thing is the 3dmark and Heaven run at the usual 1505 and 1.225v. what the hell is happening?

EDIT: and I don't think it's throttling. nothing is triggered in GPU-Z, just "Util".
it's like it gets stuck in a certain lower state. for example I just started Ryse and it's stuck at 1.006 and 950 Mhz


----------



## HAL900

fwupow

Bios cannot flashed in the nvflash 5.196


----------



## gizmo83

when nvidia realease next desktop driver after 344.16?


----------



## j3poysy

Waiting for a G1 bios that would override the 34% minimum fan speed.


----------



## Edkiefer

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *gizmo11x*
> 
> I just started having a strange problem.
> 
> until now the card boosted to 1505 with 1.225v in games but now the boost freq. and voltage are all over the place. frq. from 950 to around 1200 and vcore from 0.85 to 1.060 something.
> on the positive side the coil whine is gone at these vcores
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> any body having similar problems?


try simple reboot .
I have had issue with drivers that if you did anything to have them reset , you need to reboot . I had BF4 run all over the place clock wise, even though it was still smooth . Heven and Valley BM were not affected .
Times that I saw this was GPU-Z exporting bios, it resets driver , logging off and on .


----------



## Triniboi82

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Cakewalk_S*
> 
> Haven't had 1 bf4 issue since installing my new card and installing the new drivers via a normal install. Not 1 crash in the game or on startup...


Funny thing is it was the first game I tested when I installed my card & it ran fine, hadn't played it in a couple days and ran into the error yest. Tried re installing the game but still getting the same error, I'm kinda stumped atm to what may be causing it. Will be doing some more troubleshooting later, have to figure this out.


----------



## Atzenkeeper500

Someone posting a message from gigabyte that there will not come a new official bios with less % for the fans - sorry


----------



## Lune

Hello. Can someone enlighten me here? I found Gigabytes in stock where I live (miracle) and they have two different versions:

#1

http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16814125685&cm_re=Gigabyte_GTX_970-_-14-125-685-_-Product

#2 http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16814125684&cm_re=Gigabyte_GTX_970-_-14-125-684-_-Product

What's the difference? Which one do you guys recommend?

Also, can someone give me the real dimensions because I believe they're messed up on most websites.


----------



## Germanian

FIRESTRIKE ULTRA

MSI GTX 970 gaming overclocked.
Graphics Score 2852.
Score total with CPU bench 2839

WINDOWS 7,
+25mv,
powerlimit 110,
+175 core,
+380 mem,
fan custom,
effectively 1516 mhz boostclock

http://www.3dmark.com/fs/2964840


----------



## GamingWiidesire

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Lune*
> 
> I found Gigabytes in stock where I live (miracle) and they have two different versions:
> What's the difference? Which one do you guys recommend?


http://www.overclock.net/t/1514085/official-nvidia-gtx-970-owners-club/2140#post_22943667


----------



## gizmo11x

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Edkiefer*
> 
> try simple reboot .
> I have had issue with drivers that if you did anything to have them reset , you need to reboot . I had BF4 run all over the place clock wise, even though it was still smooth . Heven and Valley BM were not affected .
> Times that I saw this was GPU-Z exporting bios, it resets driver , logging off and on .


yeah that works but it;s annoying as it randomly get's stuck in a lower bin voltage vise or something. I don't want to have to keep restarting my PC.
probably gonna return it.


----------



## Lune

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *GamingWiidesire*
> 
> http://www.overclock.net/t/1514085/official-nvidia-gtx-970-owners-club/2140#post_22943667


Thank you for the answer. I think I'm gonna go for the G1. Anything good about ASUS? Was thinking about that one too. Is it going to overclock to 1400-1500 even tho it's a single 8 pin card? Or is that something only the ASUS one can't do?


----------



## Techboy10

Well re-installing Windows did nothing for my BF4 errors (I was overly hopeful). 30 seconds into a game I get a DirectX Device Hung error (one of the various that pop up). Still setting things up so I'll try some other games later today to see if I have still issues on them.

So much for being able to play BF4 (after spending $90 on it too). Stupid freaking game.

At least I now know not to test my overclock on BF4 since it'll crash anyway. Maybe I'll finally see what I can get stable at lol







.


----------



## Zipperly

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Techboy10*
> 
> Well re-installing Windows did nothing for my BF4 errors (I was overly hopeful). 30 seconds into a game I get a DirectX Device Hung error (one of the various that pop up). Still setting things up so I'll try some other games later today to see if I have still issues on them.
> 
> So much for being able to play BF4 (after spending $90 on it too). Stupid freaking game.
> 
> At least I now know not to test my overclock on BF4 since it'll crash anyway. Maybe I'll finally see what I can get stable at lol
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> .


I have no problems in BF4 with a nice big CPU and GPU overclock. Its definitely a game that will point out stability issues though so if you are having issues then you are not stable.


----------



## Cakewalk_S

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Techboy10*
> 
> Well re-installing Windows did nothing for my BF4 errors (I was overly hopeful). 30 seconds into a game I get a DirectX Device Hung error (one of the various that pop up). Still setting things up so I'll try some other games later today to see if I have still issues on them.
> 
> So much for being able to play BF4 (after spending $90 on it too). Stupid freaking game.
> 
> At least I now know not to test my overclock on BF4 since it'll crash anyway. Maybe I'll finally see what I can get stable at lol
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> .


Reinstall directx drivers? Maybe that's your issue...


----------



## Edkiefer

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *gizmo11x*
> 
> yeah that works but it;s annoying as it randomly get's stuck in a lower bin voltage vise or something. I don't want to have to keep restarting my PC.
> probably gonna return it.


return what, the card ?
IMO , it the driver not the card , I had same thing happen with older 660ti .
It shouldn't happen very often .


----------



## Techboy10

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Cakewalk_S*
> 
> Reinstall directx drivers? Maybe that's your issue...


Already tried that a few times (before resorting to a fresh windows install).

Sent from my Nexus 5 using Tapatalk


----------



## Triniboi82

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Zipperly*
> 
> I have no problems in BF4 with a nice big CPU and GPU overclock. Its definitely a game that will point out stability issues though so if you are having issues then you are not stable.


You're using a 780 tho.

My sli 680 ran it fine as well before


----------



## DarKSideR666

Hi guys,

Just registered to say something about G1 Gaming 970.

I did heaven 4.0 with 1547/8000 clocks just fine. no artifacts or crashes. but in fifa 15 when using DSR my nvidia drivers would crash. even at like 1450/7600 clocks.

Today i did some testing. reproduced the problem first. Opened fifa 15 with DSR 4K and driver stopped working after 1 min of match starting.

then i checked the force constant voltage box in afterburner. now, playing fifa 15 at DSR 4K without any driver crash. tried 1450/7800 and 1547/8000. no problems.

i read about it in this topic. when some games need less gpu power. gpu drops the voltage. but sometimes drops it too much and cause crashes. especially less demanding games like fifa 15.

this topic helped me solve my problem. so i just wanted to contribute.

thanks. wish all happy gaming !


----------



## dartuil

nvidia inspector is good like fps limiter?


----------



## kuziwk

How are you guys boosting to 1500mhz? I cant get past 1395 and voltage increases with precision do not raise the voltage from 1.2. I have the evga superclocked acx 2.0


----------



## Cakewalk_S

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kuziwk*
> 
> How are you guys boosting to 1500mhz? I cant get past 1395 and voltage increases with precision do not raise the voltage from 1.2. I have the evga superclocked acx 2.0


Bummer, I do 1490mhz at 1.200v as long as I don't hit the power limit...


----------



## Hackslash

new alien game isolation is also pretty good at checking stability.
turn everthing up to max, it will instantly die if not stable


----------



## kuziwk

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Cakewalk_S*
> 
> Bummer, I do 1490mhz at 1.200v as long as I don't hit the power limit...


Maybe i should try and return the card? Its just there is literally like non available in my area and i have 30 daya to return the card only. I just hate doing that, there must be a way to increase voltage wirhout touching thr bios, no?


----------



## Draygonn

Got my 970 in today. Just in time for BL Pre-Seq. I've been on integrated the last few weeks so I'm excited to do some serious gaming again.



http://www.techpowerup.com/gpuz/details.php?id=n7fq5


----------



## subyman

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DarKSideR666*
> 
> Hi guys,
> 
> Just registered to say something about G1 Gaming 970.
> 
> I did heaven 4.0 with 1547/8000 clocks just fine. no artifacts or crashes. but in fifa 15 when using DSR my nvidia drivers would crash. even at like 1450/7600 clocks.
> 
> Today i did some testing. reproduced the problem first. Opened fifa 15 with DSR 4K and driver stopped working after 1 min of match starting.
> 
> then i checked the force constant voltage box in afterburner. now, playing fifa 15 at DSR 4K without any driver crash. tried 1450/7800 and 1547/8000. no problems.
> 
> i read about it in this topic. when some games need less gpu power. gpu drops the voltage. but sometimes drops it too much and cause crashes. especially less demanding games like fifa 15.
> 
> this topic helped me solve my problem. so i just wanted to contribute.
> 
> thanks. wish all happy gaming !


Heaven isn't a very good stability test. Even Firestrike Extreme didn't catch a few stability errors for me. The cards don't get up the temperature in Firestrike. I was stable in Firestrike and Heaven and then crashed after about 30 mins in Mordor or Crysis 2. Good sleuthing you did. It seems some games will require the constant voltage setting. I'll need to go back and try that, but I think we will lose some of the efficiency of the card. Did it affect your temps much? Hopefully a new driver will address some of these power saving issues.


----------



## doza

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kuziwk*
> 
> How are you guys boosting to 1500mhz? I cant get past 1395 and voltage increases with precision do not raise the voltage from 1.2. I have the evga superclocked acx 2.0


silicon lottery.... or not
giga or msi all go to or above 1500, asus can go max 1500, u shoud pick some of these 3...


----------



## a_ak57

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DarKSideR666*
> 
> Hi guys,
> 
> Just registered to say something about G1 Gaming 970.
> 
> I did heaven 4.0 with 1547/8000 clocks just fine. no artifacts or crashes. but in fifa 15 when using DSR my nvidia drivers would crash. even at like 1450/7600 clocks.
> 
> Today i did some testing. reproduced the problem first. Opened fifa 15 with DSR 4K and driver stopped working after 1 min of match starting.
> 
> then i checked the force constant voltage box in afterburner. now, playing fifa 15 at DSR 4K without any driver crash. tried 1450/7800 and 1547/8000. no problems.
> 
> i read about it in this topic. when some games need less gpu power. gpu drops the voltage. but sometimes drops it too much and cause crashes. especially less demanding games like fifa 15.
> 
> this topic helped me solve my problem. so i just wanted to contribute.
> 
> thanks. wish all happy gaming !


Huh, I have been having some issues with CSGO (both monitors occasionally grey/black out and sometimes have straight up crashes) even though I was able to run stuff like Tomb Raider on ultimate and I could do stuff like Valley no problem. I lowered it to like 1475/7500 and still had issues so I figured my card was just not very good at OCing even though my early tests indicated otherwise. Thought maybe the synthetics were just really bad at stability testing and I didn't give enough time for TR (like 15 mins) but now I wonder if I am having the same issue since CSGO isn't exactly a demanding game. I guess it's still possible my card is just one of the crappiest G1s, but at least now I have something to try out.


----------



## Hasdrubal

My system, so far, consists in
- CPU: i5-2500K
- GPU: GTX 560 Ti

The CPU is still good, but the motherboard is messed up, I can no longer turn the computer on using the power button, however switching the PSU on/off still works just fine








Should I keep the CPU/MB and get a new shiny GPU, or move to Haswell? Ideally, I'd like to wait until Skylake to change the CPU/MB combo, if if not advisable I'll change sooner.
Thanks for your advice!


----------



## Hackslash

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Hasdrubal*
> 
> My system, so far, consists in
> - CPU: i5-2500K
> - GPU: GTX 560 Ti
> 
> The CPU is still good, but the motherboard is messed up, I can no longer turn the computer on using the power button, however switching the PSU on/off still works just fine
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Should I keep the CPU/MB and get a new shiny GPU, or move to Haswell? Ideally, I'd like to wait until Skylake to change the CPU/MB combo, if if not advisable I'll change sooner.
> Thanks for your advice!


get a cheap mainboard + new GPU

you dont need haswell









get your 2500k to 4,5 ghz and everything will run like butter!


----------



## doza

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Hackslash*
> 
> get a cheap mainboard + new GPU
> 
> you dont need haswell
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> get your 2500k to 4,5 ghz and everything will run like butter!


that 2500k is legend jezz how old is that chip still holding on!!


----------



## Cakewalk_S

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *doza*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Hackslash*
> 
> get a cheap mainboard + new GPU
> 
> you dont need haswell
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> get your 2500k to 4,5 ghz and everything will run like butter!
> 
> 
> 
> that 2500k is legend jezz how old is that chip still holding on!!
Click to expand...

I'll probably hold onto mine till it dies or something major happens in the cpu development... No reason to upgrade at all. It beats anything I throw at it.


----------



## a_ak57

CPU tech really hasn't made huge jumps in terms of processing power in the last couple years so it's not really surprising the 2500K is still going strong. Focus seems to have shifted to power consumption and whatnot.


----------



## Zetzun

My final stability test has been DayZ. If this buggy game don't crash then i have a rock solid overclock. I've run 3dmark, heaven and valley for a long time with no crashes at 1526 core clock, but i only need like 20 mins of DayZ to make it crash, I went back to 1490 core clock and haven't crashed in a week yet. God bless unoptimized games.


----------



## JTHMfreak

Should have my 2 evga super clocked 970s tomorrow!


----------



## DarKSideR666

@subyman

Heaven did really good for me so far. sometimes it doesnt catch stability issue. but before playing games, as a first stability tester i like heaven.

auto fan profile gave me 63c max temp at full load with 1450/7800.

but right now im using %74 fan speed (after around %76 and up, bad noise starts. %74 is very quiet)

with 1547/8000 at heaven or games with DSR etc. at %99 gpu load max i have seen 61c. i got 75c easily with my old 7870xt. and fan speed was %80 (airplane motor noise







)

so this g1 gaming is like cheat/hack for me. very low heat, low noise, great oc. if new driver solves power saving/driver stopped working issue. card is golden. until then force constant voltage is way to go for playing games.


----------



## mse09

I've finally had a couple hours to attempt overclocking my zotac amp omega card. The results currently are nothing to brag about. I've only run 3dmark so far, primarily Fire Strike.

At base: (which is 1102 core / 1241 boost / 1762 memory) the graphics score is 11639.

The best I've been able to get so far is: 1302 core ( + 200) / 1441 boost ( is boosting to 1506 according to AB and gpuZ) / 1787 memory ( +50) with a graphics score of 12936.

Anything above +200 on the core results in driver crashes. I tried +200 core / +100 memory and got a driver crash. If I move the voltage slider ANY I get crashes (tried +10mV, +12mV, +37mV all resulting in crashes).

I see people posting about running their memory up to 8000, that seems unlikely for my card at this point. According to zotac the memory clock (stock) is 7046mhz, where does the 1762 come from in GPUZ (just curious)?

My card has an ASIC quality of 71.1%. During the benchmarking I didn't go over 61% TDP. Max temp that I saw was 72c (fans only went up to 55% in auto). Everything appears to be working fine but I'm crashing constantly when I attempt higher settings. My biggest concern at the moment is the memory clock speeds. I see most everyone showing large off-sets on the memory clock but yet at even +100 I'm getting crashes in Fire Strike. Am I just using the wrong benchmark or is my card just not going to handle much over stock memory clocks? I'm new to overclocking in general so I could very easily be doing it wrong. I just wanted to share my experience so far with this card, perhaps someone will find it useful/informative to some degree. Also, on a side note I feel that this "OC+" chip with the micro USB plug is pure marketing BS. I can't find that it does anything, even in their Firestorm software...I think it is just placebo to make you think you're actually getting something for the inflated cost of the card.

Overall I am very pleased with the card currently. I am looking forward to new nVidia drivers as well as hopefully a BIOS revision from zotac (addressing the voltage being locked in at 1.200). The card, in my opinion, looks great. It is exceptionally quiet, and seems to have no trouble cooling itself. The only coil whine that I've noticed is on the low tier 3dmark benches (cloud gate/ice storm) when my FPS were at/over 500-1k...No whine at all in games or Fire Strike. Anyway, thanks for reading the wall of text if you did.


----------



## dante`afk

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DarKSideR666*
> 
> Hi guys,
> 
> Just registered to say something about G1 Gaming 970.
> 
> I did heaven 4.0 with 1547/8000 clocks just fine. no artifacts or crashes. but in fifa 15 when using DSR my nvidia drivers would crash. even at like 1450/7600 clocks.
> 
> Today i did some testing. reproduced the problem first. Opened fifa 15 with DSR 4K and driver stopped working after 1 min of match starting.
> 
> then i checked the force constant voltage box in afterburner. now, playing fifa 15 at DSR 4K without any driver crash. tried 1450/7800 and 1547/8000. no problems.
> 
> i read about it in this topic. when some games need less gpu power. gpu drops the voltage. but sometimes drops it too much and cause crashes. especially less demanding games like fifa 15.
> 
> this topic helped me solve my problem. so i just wanted to contribute.
> 
> thanks. wish all happy gaming !


do you get also driver reset with lower overclock? if not, the OC is just not stable.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *doza*
> 
> silicon lottery.... or not
> giga or msi all go to or above 1500, asus can go max 1500, u shoud pick some of these 3...


not all of them, my to G1's are benchstable 1565 but gamestable only 1481







well 70mhz thats only 5 fps difference but anyway.


----------



## Cakewalk_S

I get 2ghz stable in gpuz which is 8ghz effective. +500 on the slider for memory. I'm quite impressed. I think it has to do with keeping the memory temps down. That seems to help a lot from what I know... I can touch the memory and hold my finger on them when benching...


----------



## DarKSideR666

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dante`afk*
> 
> do you get also driver reset with lower overclock? if not, the OC is just not stable.
> not all of them, my to G1's are benchstable 1565 but gamestable only 1481
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> well 70mhz thats only 5 fps difference but anyway.


Yes. i was getting driver reset with lower OC. actually all OC i tried give me driver reset with fifa 15. and sometimes shadow of mordor. if its higher than 1500. it was quicker driver reset. and i tried fps limit, vsync, no fps limit etc.

but after checking force constant voltage. i can play using 1543/8000. fifa 15 with DSR 4K or shadow of mordor with DSR 2K. they didnt crash today. not once.

only testing left is BF4. if i can play 64 player map with 1543/8000. then force constant voltage is the dark magic i was looking for.


----------



## sonic2911

*GIGABYTE GV-N970G1 GAMING-4GD
instock now on NEWEGG!!!*


----------



## DirtySocks

Do faulty gpu leds burn and fans spin? The ones that don't post


----------



## jlhawn

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DirtySocks*
> 
> Do faulty gpu leds burn and fans spin? The ones that don't post


if your asking if a defective non posting graphics card can still have functional fans, Yes, the fans can still spin even if the graphics card is not giving you a display. but check you monitor and display cable before you determine it's the graphics card.


----------



## Didjo

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *papashimbers*
> 
> Just got my 2 Zotac Amp Omega 970s installed this weekend. They run quite a bit cooler than my 680s even though they are sandwiched now due to how fat these cards are.
> 
> Here's a comparison to one of my old 680s.
> 
> 
> The top card only runs about 5 degrees hotter. Didn't try overclocking them much, running great at 1466 boost.


Can you post your impressions about the card? Temp, overclock, noise, etc.

I'm curious about these Zotac's cards. 2x8pin maybe can make difference in overclock.


----------



## jlhawn

HWinfo64 shows the 900 series gpu as a 800 series, GPU-Z shows it as a 900 series. hwinfo shows my GTX 970 as a GTX 870.








they might want to fix it. just thought I would post so everyone that does not know will now know.


----------



## rv8000

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Didjo*
> 
> Can you post your impressions about the card? Temp, overclock, noise, etc.
> 
> I'm curious about these Zotac's cards. *2x8pin maybe can make difference in overclock.*


For the cards that aren't TDP limited atm (G1 and the Zotac Omega/Extreme have max TDP limits of 280w +), they're voltage limited right now; the Omega card having the lowest voltage limit of the three (1.2v). It is more so the bios imposed limits on TDP that are holding back the cards rather than the physical hardware. 1x6pin + 1x8pin has a "rated" draw of 300w, no card even with overvoltage comes close and the Gigabyte G1 is proof of that. The power configuration for now isn't going to make a difference unless extreme hardware mods/cooling are going to be done with the card.


----------



## Rahldrac

What is the best way to check if you actually get anything from the OC? I have two G1, and can get a stable 1526 core clock and +200 on the memory, but how many frames does this actually translate into?
I Know this will change from game to game, but what program do you use to find Max, min and avg?
I See a lot of people doing reviews giving FPS for OC, but what program is the best to check it? And what are your gains?


----------



## Didjo

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *rv8000*
> 
> For the cards that aren't TDP limited atm (G1 and the Zotac Omega/Extreme have max TDP limits of 280w +), they're voltage limited right now; the Omega card having the lowest voltage limit of the three (1.2v). It is more so the bios imposed limits on TDP that are holding back the cards rather than the physical hardware. 1x6pin + 1x8pin has a "rated" draw of 300w, no card even with overvoltage comes close and the Gigabyte G1 is proof of that. The power configuration for now isn't going to make a difference unless extreme hardware mods/cooling are going to be done with the card.


Good to know that. How many mV can I add at Zotac Omega/Extreme? Do you know how many phases are in Zotac?

Sorry for many questions, I didn't find reviews about these cards.


----------



## rv8000

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Rahldrac*
> 
> What is the best way to check if you actually get anything from the OC? I have two G1, and can get a stable 1526 core clock and +200 on the memory, but how many frames does this actually translate into?
> I Know this will change from game to game, but what program do you use to find Max, min and avg?
> I See a lot of people doing reviews giving FPS for OC, but what program is the best to check it? And what are your gains?


The best way to check is to use a game with a built in benchmark: Tombraider, Metro, Sleeping dogs, etc... . The difference in results between stock vs. oc'd in these benchmarks will give the most "realistic" difference in fps in an overclocked scenario; synthetic benchmarks are often not the best for representing real-world gaming performance increases.


----------



## Rahldrac

I have both tomb raider and Metro, so thanks


----------



## Axon14

What's the deal with this EVGA 970, why is it still in stock? http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16814487076&cm_re=evga_gtx_970-_-14-487-076-_-Product

I'm thinking of picking it up but surely I'm missing something about a card where all other versions are sold out.


----------



## dante`afk

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Axon14*
> 
> What's the deal with this EVGA 970, why is it still in stock? http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16814487076&cm_re=evga_gtx_970-_-14-487-076-_-Product
> 
> I'm thinking of picking it up but surely I'm missing something about a card where all other versions are sold out.


because evga 9xx series are bad. they messed up thus time.


----------



## Russ369

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Axon14*
> 
> What's the deal with this EVGA 970, why is it still in stock? http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16814487076&cm_re=evga_gtx_970-_-14-487-076-_-Product
> 
> I'm thinking of picking it up but surely I'm missing something about a card where all other versions are sold out.


Yeah personally dude i'd stay away from the EVGA ones this time around. I had one of their SSC ACX 2.0 cards, the fans were very loud and it had massive coil whine.

I just bought a MSI gaming one, they are considered one of the better ones to grab. Stock is crazy though, I literally was on the site refreshing all day yesterday and today until about an hour or so ago.


----------



## jrcbandit

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dante`afk*
> 
> because evga 9xx series are bad. they messed up thus time.


They aren't bad, just that the coolers are noisier and not as good at cooling for the same price, and the VRM potentially more limiting. The FTW edition doesn't have these issues but is more expensive. At $349, the MSI Gaming is a better value.

I got the blower based EVGA cards to watercool and they work great with 670gtx water blocks. No audible coil whine when the case is closed.


----------



## kuziwk

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Russ369*
> 
> Yeah personally dude i'd stay away from the EVGA ones this time around. I had one of their SSC ACX 2.0 cards, the fans were very loud and it had massive coil whine.
> 
> I just bought a MSI gaming one, they are considered one of the better ones to grab. Stock is crazy though, I literally was on the site refreshing all day yesterday and today until about an hour or so ago.


Alright guys i just took back my EVGA SC ACX 2.0 the minute newegg had stock on the MSI version. Bought it just in time as 2 hours later they are sold out. Does anyone know how long it will take? Its coming from California, shipping to canada VIA Purolator Express and they just sent me a tracking number 5 minutes ago.

As far as the EVGA models i would avoid them, i figured it couldn't be too bad which i guess it isn't but for the money and what the competitors have this one is a no brainer. Im not sure about the other models as far as locked voltage but the EVGA would not budge from 1.2 max volts, yeilding a boost clock of around 1380 when i tried overclocking. Highly disappointing, although i will say they would be great in SLI as they are not that thick and i was surprised to see the cooler dump alot of heat out the back IO vent. I've never seen that in a non reference card before, and im pretty sure the Asus and MSI just dump alot of the air into the case. Also personally i think the EVGA one looks the best, but realistically all you see is the side of the card anyways if you even have a window. The msi one looks like a childs toy and the asus one looks like a nerd batmobile wannabe device, haha but i guess who cares about that.

As far as the coil wine, yeah it was bad running 2D benchmarks, hardly noticeable under firestrike and over my case fans though. If i had the stereo on under games it was not noticeable. Game menus were worse than in game but not enough to bother me...in game with shadow of mordor i did not hear anything from the card. EVERY card i had in the past had coil wine to some degree so its nothing im not used too. What really made me frustrated was when i found out i couldn't increase the voltage from 1.2V which tells me EVGA used crap components because overvolting would bring the card to run out of spec...just a theory of course


----------



## Techboy10

Well I unfortunately found the problem. Even after a fresh windows install and rolling back drivers to 344.11 I was still getting major artifacts/driver crashes/DirectX errors (BF4 only) from the 970 even at stock clocks. These issues didn't appear until 2-3 days after I installed the 970 though, first couple days _seemed_ fine.

Decided to put my 560ti back in and lo and behold all my problems went away. No more artifacting/crashing in Spec Ops, no more Direct X errors in BF4 (at least not in the 2 full games I just played), and everything is running smoothly.

Should I try putting the 970 back in and seeing if the issues re-appear? or should I just look into an RMA right away?


----------



## BraveSoul

hello 970 club, purchased zotac 970 extreme recently, boosts to 1430mhz by default, fantastic card, question, has anyone come across on any results of other zotac cards owners after they turned ON the LN2_OTP switch on back of card? greatly appreciate any feedback


----------



## kuziwk

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *BraveSoul*
> 
> hello 970 club, purchased zotac 970 extreme recently, boosts to 1430mhz by default, fantastic card, question, has anyone come across on any results of other zotac cards owners after they turned ON the LN2_OTP switch on back of card? greatly appreciate any feedback


it removes NVIDA's limits, so one could assume voltage caps.


----------



## Triniboi82

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Techboy10*
> 
> Well I unfortunately found the problem. Even after a fresh windows install and rolling back drivers to 344.11 I was still getting major artifacts/driver crashes/DirectX errors (BF4 only) from the 970 even at stock clocks. These issues didn't appear until 2-3 days after I installed the 970 though, first couple days _seemed_ fine.
> 
> Decided to put my 560ti back in and lo and behold all my problems went away. No more artifacting/crashing in Spec Ops, no more Direct X errors in BF4 (at least not in the 2 full games I just played), and everything is running smoothly.
> 
> Should I try putting the 970 back in and seeing if the issues re-appear? or should I just look into an RMA right away?


Rivatuner was the cause of my problem with regards to BF4, uninstalled it & back in the game. Don't rma the card yet, try it in another machine & see if it's the same issue.


----------



## jlhawn

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Techboy10*
> 
> Well I unfortunately found the problem. Even after a fresh windows install and rolling back drivers to 344.11 I was still getting major artifacts/driver crashes/DirectX errors (BF4 only) from the 970 even at stock clocks. These issues didn't appear until 2-3 days after I installed the 970 though, first couple days _seemed_ fine.
> 
> Decided to put my 560ti back in and lo and behold all my problems went away. No more artifacting/crashing in Spec Ops, no more Direct X errors in BF4 (at least not in the 2 full games I just played), and everything is running smoothly.
> 
> Should I try putting the 970 back in and seeing if the issues re-appear? or should I just look into an RMA right away?


if it only malfunctions in bf4 then I would say it's not the gpu.
and what triniboi82 said had also happened in my friends system with his zotac 970 and he removed rivatuner and problem in bf4 was gone.
I don't have bf4 and I don't use rivatuner.


----------



## Edkiefer

those having problems with RTSS and BF4, make sure you have "Origin in game" disable in origin >BF4>game properties .

Origin in game overlay conflicts with any other type of OSD .


----------



## Techboy10

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jlhawn*
> 
> if it only malfunctions in bf4 then I would say it's not the gpu.
> and what triniboi82 said had also happened in my friends system with his zotac 970 and he removed rivatuner and problem in bf4 was gone.
> I don't have bf4 and I don't use rivatuner.


It's not just BF4. I also started getting lots of artifacting and driver crashing while playing Spec Ops: the line. I even had a driver crash at the desktop too.

I don't have access to another PC to test the card but I'll try putting it back in and seeing if everything reappears.


----------



## dcombs108

Is there a place to do trading.... Or buying on this place.... Kinda new to the forums


----------



## jlhawn

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Techboy10*
> 
> It's not just BF4. I also started getting lots of artifacting and driver crashing while playing Spec Ops: the line. I even had a driver crash at the desktop too.
> 
> I don't have access to another PC to test the card but I'll try putting it back in and seeing if everything reappears.


I apologize, I thought your last post said bf4 only.
well if It still does it upon installing it again then yes I would rma.
I can't remember but are you using a good driver removing program such as DDU? I never gave much thought to these types of programs but after I tried DDU a month ago I'm convinced it is needed to have a good driver change.


----------



## rv8000

Up until today my 970 had no issues downclocking/clocking based on power states, but after today it seems to be forced to low power 3d while just on the desktop. My only guess is force constant voltage in afterburner is changing a registry file and causing the issue. Anyone else had this issue? Guessing the only fix is going to be a clean driver install.


----------



## jlhawn

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *rv8000*
> 
> Up until today my 970 had no issues downclocking/clocking based on power states, but after today it seems to be forced to low power 3d while just on the desktop. My only guess is force constant voltage in afterburner is changing a registry file and causing the issue. Anyone else had this issue? Guessing the only fix is going to be a clean driver install.


mine goes down to 135mhz even while on this site now, but it tends to go up to 250mhz depending what I;m doing online, then of course it goes to 1380mhz while gaming
I also like how fast it changes it's clock speed compared to my 680 that wouldn't down clock for a couple minutes.
so yeah you might try another driver install.


----------



## Techboy10

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jlhawn*
> 
> I apologize, I thought your last post said bf4 only.
> well if It still does it upon installing it again then yes I would rma.
> I can't remember but are you using a good driver removing program such as DDU? I never gave much thought to these types of programs but after I tried DDU a month ago I'm convinced it is needed to have a good driver change.


Well that seals it. Just put my 970 back in (this time using DDU to do a clean driver change) and launched BF4. Immediate DirectX error crash. Spec Ops: The Line also showed artifacting again and crashed after a ~30 seconds.

Looks like I'm gonna RMA. How should I do it? Through Newegg or directly through Gigabyte? I've never had to RMA before.

Thanks for all the help guys!


----------



## RentedNoodle

I exchanged what I felt was an unstable card, for a vastly under-performing one.

The first MSI GTX 970 Gaming 4G card I had was able to overclock to around 1500Mhz and ran fine in Unigine Heaven, and 3DMark's Fire Strike, but the graphics driver would crash in games like Planetside 2, Arma 3, etc - even with a core clock speed as low as 1350-1400Mhz it would crash. I decided to send for a replacement and hopefully receive a more stable card.

The replace is able to overclock to 1523Mhz just fine with no crashing or artifacting, but it's performance is nothing close to what I'd expect for a 970. Here are some benchmark scores at a 2560x1440 resolution.

3DMark Fire Strike graphics score at stock clocks:

1st MSI GTX 970: 11531

2nd MSI GTX 970: 10384

3DMark Fire Strike graphics score at ~1.5Ghz:

1st MSI GTX 970: 13006

2nd MSI GTX 970: 11931

That.. to me seems pretty poor. Especially considering that I just barely beat the 1st 970 with the 2nd 970 at 1.5Ghz. What the hell? The TDP is barely hitting into the 90s, and it hoovers around 62°C at full load - only spiking once to 67°C. Also, Unigine Heaven, while not being the best benchmark in the world, gave me 69 FPS with the 1st 970 at 1.5Ghz, and 58 FPS with the 2nd 970 at 1.5Ghz.

I also used DDU to completely uninstall the drivers from my old card (AMD Radeon HD 6950) before installing, as well as between both 970s.

My Specifications:

Motherboard: ASRock Extreme4 Z77

Processor: Intel 2500k at 4.4Ghz with 1.280V.

RAM: 8GB (4x2GB) G.Skill DDR3 1600

PSU: OCZ 1000W Z with 83A over +12V single rail.

OS: Windows 7 Home Premium 64-bit

Case: Silverstone FT02

So.. Did I get a pretty bad lemon? Or is there anything I might have missed or not tried? Feel free to ask any questions, and thanks!


----------



## jjsoviet

Bleh I'm getting too impatient on that Amazon preorder









How long does it take for the MSI 970 to be fulfilled?


----------



## fwupow

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mse09*
> 
> I've finally had a couple hours to attempt overclocking my zotac amp omega card. The results currently are nothing to brag about. I've only run 3dmark so far, primarily Fire Strike.
> 
> At base: (which is 1102 core / 1241 boost / 1762 memory) the graphics score is 11639.
> 
> The best I've been able to get so far is: 1302 core ( + 200) / 1441 boost ( is boosting to 1506 according to AB and gpuZ) / 1787 memory ( +50) with a graphics score of 12936.
> 
> Anything above +200 on the core results in driver crashes. I tried +200 core / +100 memory and got a driver crash. If I move the voltage slider ANY I get crashes (tried +10mV, +12mV, +37mV all resulting in crashes).
> 
> I see people posting about running their memory up to 8000, that seems unlikely for my card at this point. According to zotac the memory clock (stock) is 7046mhz, where does the 1762 come from in GPUZ (just curious)?
> 
> My card has an ASIC quality of 71.1%. During the benchmarking I didn't go over 61% TDP. Max temp that I saw was 72c (fans only went up to 55% in auto). Everything appears to be working fine but I'm crashing constantly when I attempt higher settings. My biggest concern at the moment is the memory clock speeds. I see most everyone showing large off-sets on the memory clock but yet at even +100 I'm getting crashes in Fire Strike. Am I just using the wrong benchmark or is my card just not going to handle much over stock memory clocks? I'm new to overclocking in general so I could very easily be doing it wrong. I just wanted to share my experience so far with this card, perhaps someone will find it useful/informative to some degree. Also, on a side note I feel that this "OC+" chip with the micro USB plug is pure marketing BS. I can't find that it does anything, even in their Firestorm software...I think it is just placebo to make you think you're actually getting something for the inflated cost of the card.
> 
> Overall I am very pleased with the card currently. I am looking forward to new nVidia drivers as well as hopefully a BIOS revision from zotac (addressing the voltage being locked in at 1.200). The card, in my opinion, looks great. It is exceptionally quiet, and seems to have no trouble cooling itself. The only coil whine that I've noticed is on the low tier 3dmark benches (cloud gate/ice storm) when my FPS were at/over 500-1k...No whine at all in games or Fire Strike. Anyway, thanks for reading the wall of text if you did.


I would try cranking up the cooling fan. I got the impression while OCing my card, that keeping the temp at 65°C or less seemed to help stability. The built-in automatic fan speed control likes to keep the fan(s) spinning at 50ish percent for that quietness that everyone loves and temperature be damned. Maybe your chip is lemony flavor but it may straighten out with lower temperature.


----------



## jlhawn

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Techboy10*
> 
> Well that seals it. Just put my 970 back in (this time using DDU to do a clean driver change) and launched BF4. Immediate DirectX error crash. Spec Ops: The Line also showed artifacting again and crashed after a ~30 seconds.
> 
> Looks like I'm gonna RMA. How should I do it? Through Newegg or directly through Gigabyte? I've never had to RMA before.
> 
> Thanks for all the help guys!


if you had it less than 30 days then contact new egg, after 30 contact gigabyte.


----------



## Ziglez

I cannot get my card past +115mhz on my coreclock, I't makes no difference if i put +0-35 on the core voltage. Any ideas?.


----------



## mse09

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *fwupow*
> 
> I would try cranking up the cooling fan. I got the impression while OCing my card, that keeping the temp at 65°C or less seemed to help stability. The built-in automatic fan speed control likes to keep the fan(s) spinning at 50ish percent for that quietness that everyone loves and temperature be damned. Maybe your chip is lemony flavor but it may straighten out with lower temperature.


I will definitely try this. It didn't even occur to me as I figured 72c was still a very safe max temp. I will bump up the fan curve manually and see what it's able to do. Thanks for the reply!









Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ziglez*
> 
> I cannot get my card past +115mhz on my coreclock, I't makes no difference if i put +0-35 on the core voltage. Any ideas?.


I think the general consensus at the moment is that the voltage sliders aren't impacting anything currently. I can't speak for everyone obviously but I've seen a number of posts (10-20ish) just in this thread stating that they saw little to no change when attempting to add voltage. Perhaps this is a bios limitation in most all brands currently? I know that my zotac amp omega is strictly locked down at 1.2000v I can't even get up to the 1.2120v that most other brands are seeing stock. Not sure if it helps but this is just what I've been seeing as I follow the thread.


----------



## dVeLoPe

so i keep reading everyone says the evga sucks this time..

well i am getting my ''SSC" tommorow which has the same VRM as the FTW model but the ''crappy'' cooler will post results..

have been considering just buying a G1 whenever I see it in stock but if this clocks say 1500+ why would I do that? (any benifits to the G1??)


----------



## Lune

Anyone with an ASUS 970 that can get 1500 or is that something only the G1/MSI do well?


----------



## raceitchris

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *fwupow*
> 
> Finally getting into my PNY GTX 970 BIOS. Had to use a special new version of GPU-Z to read and save them. See HERE
> 
> So here's a few screenshots of the Stock BIOS--- 84.04.1F.00.25
> 
> ; ;
> 
> AfterBurner will only let me slide the Power Limit up to 106% but the card will occasionally go up to 114% while running a benchmark and while gaming as well I would assume but I haven't watched the data while gaming to see it. These screenshots from Kepler BIOS Tweaker show why.
> 
> So the next step is figuring out whether it's safe to take the TDP limit higher on the PNY GTX 970 as well as determining whether the BIOS can be altered and flashed back to the card.
> 
> Update Edit: Upon doing more research, I realize that I don't know how to interpret the Power Table settings in Kepler BIOS Tweaker v1.27. It appears that some of the groups of 3 settings are superfluous and don't apply to my PNY card. The one that shows Max (mW) 114% is, I believe the limiter for the PCIe card slot in the 3rd group of 3 down the list.
> 
> The first group is:
> Min (mW) 10% = 25,000 or 25 watts
> Def (mW) 100% = 250,000 or 250 watts (wow!) ( I assume Def means 'Default')
> Max (mw) 100% = 250,000 or 250 watts
> 
> Ok, I have no idea what this first group represents. Total allowable current draw from all sources?
> 
> The second group is:
> Min (mW) 10% = 10,000 or 10 watts
> Def (mW) 100% = 105,000 or 105 watts
> Max (mW) 100% = 105,000 or 105 watts
> 
> Again, I have no idea what this group represents.
> 
> The third group is:
> Min (mW) 15% = 10,000 or 10 watts (10 watts is 15% of what? Ans 66.6
> Def (mW) 100% = 66,000 or 66 watts
> Max (mW) 100% = 75,000 or 75 watts
> 
> Ok, now stuff gets interesting. 66 watts, from what I've read is typically considered the max permissible draw from a PCIe card slot on the 12V lines. The other 10 watts is on the 3.3V line(s). So I think I may understand what this 3rd group is about.
> 
> The fourth and fifth groups are identical:
> Min (mW) 13% = 10,000 or 10 watts
> Def (mW) 100% = 75,000 or 75 watts
> Max (mW) 100% = 79,000 or 79 watts
> 
> Again here, this seems to clearly represent the two 6-pin connectors which are rated for 75 watts from the PSU. So PNY is making allowance for a 4 watt overdraw on each of the 6-pin conns or as AfterBurner describes it; 106% of the Power Limit. I've read that in real practice the 6-pin lines from most every PSU can deliver quite a bit more than 75 watts (see this article)
> 
> The remaining 3 groups are a mystery to me.
> 
> Group 6
> Min (mW) 66% = 100,000 or 100 watts
> Def (mW) 100% = 151,200 or 151.2 watts
> Max (mW) 106% = 160,300 or 160.3 watts
> 
> Might this represent the two 6-pin conns combined? If so, it should be 150,000 and 159,000. I dunno what's going on here.
> 
> Group 7 & 8 are the same
> Min (mW) 6% = 1,000 or 1 watts
> Def (mW) 100% = 17,500 or 17.5 watts
> Max (mW) 206% = 36,000 or 36 watts
> 
> I'm thinking PWM conns for fans here? I don't know how many fan motor connectors physically exist on the board. I'm probably way off base on this one.
> 
> Anyway, with only two 6-pin connectors on the card and PNY already making an allowance for an additional 4 watts on each one, I'm not sure how much further it can safely be taken. My PSU shouldn't have a problem but the card PWR delivery components are my main concern.


Also have 2x PNY GTX 970's here.

When I set the Power Limit to 106 in AB, both of my cards have been seen to quickly peak/max at *121* Power Limit on the OSD (Cringe - Yikes). Max temps are 68C. they say add another +20 for VRM, so 88C on the VRM? I believe the PNY is the same PCB as the Palit Jetway. http://www.guru3d.com/articles_pages/palit_geforce_gtx_970_jetstream_review,3.html

My gut is telling me it's not safe to take to TDP any higher on these PNY's through a bios mod, but I'm not anywhere near an Electrical Engineer, maybe someone else can chime in after getting a peak at the PCB and your stock bios data?


----------



## Okt00

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Lune*
> 
> Anyone with an ASUS 970 that can get 1500 or is that something only the G1/MSI do well?


My ASUS Strix GTX 970 OC has been playing BF4 all day today at 1520MHz with 7516MHz memory.

Before I cranked up the fan speed it kept crashing out and hitting max Power even with it cranked up to 120%. However now with the fan cranked up my max Power consumption is topping out at 114%; how strange. I will also mention with the default fan curve the VRM temperatures were hitting 110C! I put a stop to that right away...

It's been fun playing BF4 this afternoon, I even cranked up the refresh to 96Hz and had some fun.


----------



## Russ369

Spent the last 2 hours cable managing my Node 304, I think I did a helluva job, its ready for my 970!


----------



## rv8000

Anyone else have the screen go fuzzy (like no tv signal but it's semi transparent) when running netflix (silverlight) for like 3 seconds? It happens randomly whether at stock, oc'd and it's happened on both my MSI and Gigabyte card. Fresh Windows 8.1 install, 344.16.


----------



## fwupow

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mse09*
> 
> I will definitely try this. It didn't even occur to me as I figured 72c was still a very safe max temp. I will bump up the fan curve manually and see what it's able to do. Thanks for the reply!


Your're welcome.
Quote:


> I think the general consensus at the moment is that the voltage sliders aren't impacting anything currently. I can't speak for everyone obviously but I've seen a number of posts (10-20ish) just in this thread stating that they saw little to no change when attempting to add voltage. Perhaps this is a bios limitation in most all brands currently? I know that my zotac amp omega is strictly locked down at 1.2000v I can't even get up to the 1.2120v that most other brands are seeing stock. Not sure if it helps but this is just what I've been seeing as I follow the thread.


I was seeing the same thing with my card. It reminds me of AMD Cool 'n Quiet with the various automatic clock and voltage changes from one power state to another. I was adding voltage with AfterBurner and it had no affect. I used the process in AfterBurner settings to "Unlock" the voltage and AB didn't show any error message but the voltage continued to automatically dance up and down the same assortment of values as before.

The BIOS for my PNY card seem to show an allowance for a max voltage of 1.275 if the "CLK" ever reaches level 73 but I don't know what frequency that is. The Boost Table only goes up to level 64 from what I can see in Kepler-BIOS-Tweaker. Level 64 is 1266 MHz and each level appears to be a 13 MHz difference, so level 73 would ostensibly be 1266 + (9*13) or 1383 MHz. My card hit the PWR limiter and hovered around 1420 MHz (as reported by GPU-Z) while running Heaven. It would ever so briefly break 1500 Mhz at times but the PWR limit throttling kept pulling it back down.

Anyway, yeah, I don't know why it is that some GTX 970 owners are able to boost their voltage unless they're just imagining that their over-clocking tool is actually bumping up the voltage when it isn't. I guess it's possible that a setting in the vBIOS may lock/unlock voltage control and some manufacturers are allowing it while others aren't.


----------



## DBEAU

I think a lot of people are imagining that adding voltage is actually doing so.


----------



## kuziwk

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dVeLoPe*
> 
> so i keep reading everyone says the evga sucks this time..
> 
> well i am getting my ''SSC" tommorow which has the same VRM as the FTW model but the ''crappy'' cooler will post results..
> 
> Ssc is better than the sc. The evga one doesnt suck, its atill a great card. IMO it looks the best and would work the best in sli. The cooler works fine is just a little noisy, the card was cooler or about the same as my gigabyte 780 was at
> Least. Noise was about the same..my biggest gripe was the locked voltage but im hearing alot of the cards ard locked anyways regardless of brand. Also my overclocks sucked 80 mhz on the core only, so thats a 1385 boost clock.not related fo evga though...just a bad chip which you get airh a y card mfg.
> 
> have been considering just buying a G1 whenever I see it in stock but if this clocks say 1500+ why w (an


----------



## The Nano

How SSC is better than SC (EVGA)? They still have the same components (voltage controller). Maybe different cooler or so, but overall they're the same card


----------



## Arizonian

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Edkiefer*
> 
> those having problems with RTSS and BF4, make sure you have *"Origin in game" disable in origin >BF4>game properties .
> 
> *Origin in game overlay conflicts with any other type of OSD .


After Crysis 2, 3, & Far Cry 3, I finally got around to BF4 but couldn't log in. BF4 went straight to black screen. No OC and everything default clocks.

Figuring process of elimination I'd give this a try before uninstalling Rivatuner, . YOU WERE RIGHT for me anyway. It worked! :









I checked *'disable in origin'* from all my Origin games now. Thank you +REP

As for my 1530 MHz stability I'm feeling confident. Only ran around for 20 minutes before logging off to come here and report. I've been reading about the BF4 issues in the club, wonder if this worked for anyone else?

Now to find a good long block of time for BF4. It's looking very promising though.


----------



## Agent_kenshin

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *The Nano*
> 
> How SSC is better than SC (EVGA)? They still have the same components (voltage controller). Maybe different cooler or so, but overall they're the same card


The SSC and the FTW use a different VRM versus the ones that are used in the reference and ACX models according to this http://www.overclock.net/t/1514085/official-nvidia-gtx-970-owners-club/2310#post_22948766 The SSC has dual bios and the FTW has 3 according to their website.

The 980 classy should be getting released any day now....... There's no word yet if there is a 970 classy in the works.


----------



## The Nano

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Agent_kenshin*
> 
> The SSC and the FTW use a different VRM versus the ones that are used in the reference and ACX models according to this http://www.overclock.net/t/1514085/official-nvidia-gtx-970-owners-club/2310#post_22948766 The SSC has dual bios and the FTW has 3 according to their website.
> 
> The 980 classy should be getting released any day now....... There's no word yet if there is a 970 classy in the works.


Thanks for the post! I'll continue with Jacob from here!


----------



## Clukos

Hmm the 970 seems to have problems with older/easy games to run. At least mine does, for example in League Of Legends the card will constantly change clocks/volts at will leading to in game crash. I'd prefer if i could keep the card running at oced frequencies without having to run kboost everytime.


----------



## gizmo11x

just popped in to say that my random downclocking/voltage drops and the card being stuck in a lower bin in games is apparently cause by having a youtube video opened in the backround. so I am guessing flash player and the current driver don't play well together on my system.


----------



## DiceAir

so iI'm thinking maybe I should get rid of my r9 280x crossfire and get gtx970 sli. I had gtx570 sli and was great just needed something faster and at that time r9 280x was best choice. Now i have issues with heat and my performance is not all that great. i tried many things to get my cards cooler. going kraken g10 is not a good option as the kraken g10 and coolers is so epensive here that it's not worth it. a gtx 970 sli will run circles around my r9 280x crossfire and I believe that i will get better support aswell and less heat etc etc. Maybe I should get reference cards so that i can get all the heat dumped out of the case.

My current temps is sitting around 85-90C with fans speed on 100% in some games. other games like bf4 microstutter a bit and temps is around 80-83C max. this is for the top card. So what do you guys think should i upgrade or not


----------



## drnilly007

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Clukos*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *drnilly007*
> 
> MSI gaming cards are sweet. 1560 boost and 8212 mem 11580 firestrike score on 4790k @4.7 pulling 380w from the wall wowzers!
> 
> I put the vcore up the 87mv and it hits 1.256v! 111% TDP!
> 
> 
> Unfortunately though I have massive coil whine when folding even on low.
> 
> 
> 
> There's something wrong with your clocks, this is what i am getting with a G1 at 1530/8080: http://www.3dmark.com/3dm/4321834? (+230 on the gpu score), your card must throttle under load.
Click to expand...

It doesnt seem to throttle. I have osd on and clocks stay stable temps around 50c. I do have DSR 2x ebabled maybe ill try turning it off .


----------



## TopicClocker

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Clukos*
> 
> Hmm the 970 seems to have problems with older/easy games to run. At least mine does, for example in League Of Legends the card will constantly change clocks/volts at will leading to in game crash. I'd prefer if i could keep the card running at oced frequencies without having to run kboost everytime.


Hmm, that sounds like GPU-boost kicking in.
What I noticed with my GTX 760 is that in less demanding games my card would end up underclocking, but I never experienced crashing problems.









Do you get these problems on stock?


----------



## Menta

kind of glad i went with the STRIX, zero coile. sure i cant get 1500\2000 stable but get pretty close and no coile what so ever


----------



## kuziwk

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *fwupow*
> 
> Your're welcome.
> I was seeing the same thing with my card. It reminds me of AMD Cool 'n Quiet with the various automatic clock and voltage changes from one power state to another. I was adding voltage with AfterBurner and it had no affect. I used the process in AfterBurner settings to "Unlock" the voltage and AB didn't show any error message but the voltage continued to automatically dance up and down the same assortment of values as before.
> 
> The BIOS for my PNY card seem to show an allowance for a max voltage of 1.275 if the "CLK" ever reaches level 73 but I don't know what frequency that is. The Boost Table only goes up to level 64 from what I can see in Kepler-BIOS-Tweaker. Level 64 is 1266 MHz and each level appears to be a 13 MHz difference, so level 73 would ostensibly be 1266 + (9*13) or 1383 MHz. My card hit the PWR limiter and hovered around 1420 MHz (as reported by GPU-Z) while running Heaven. It would ever so briefly break 1500 Mhz at times but the PWR limit throttling kept pulling it back down.
> 
> Anyway, yeah, I don't know why it is that some GTX 970 owners are able to boost their voltage unless they're just imagining that their over-clocking tool is actually bumping up the voltage when it isn't. I guess it's possible that a setting in the vBIOS may lock/unlock voltage control and some manufacturers are allowing it while others aren't.


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *The Nano*
> 
> How SSC is better than SC (EVGA)? They still have the same components (voltage controller). Maybe different cooler or so, but overall they're the same card


becauae its guarenteed at the advertised clocks. I have a theory that evga binns their chips, leaving the worst ones for the cheapest card they produce and the best for the FTW edition


----------



## Tup3x

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mse09*
> 
> I will definitely try this. It didn't even occur to me as I figured 72c was still a very safe max temp. I will bump up the fan curve manually and see what it's able to do. Thanks for the reply!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I think the general consensus at the moment is that the voltage sliders aren't impacting anything currently. I can't speak for everyone obviously but I've seen a number of posts (10-20ish) just in this thread stating that they saw little to no change when attempting to add voltage. Perhaps this is a bios limitation in most all brands currently? I know that my zotac amp omega is strictly locked down at 1.2000v I can't even get up to the 1.2120v that most other brands are seeing stock. Not sure if it helps but this is just what I've been seeing as I follow the thread.


The voltage rises in steps. I my case default is 1.206V, next step is 1.231V and finally 1.256V (+0.025V each step in my case). Max voltage seems to vary and by the looks of it the steps too. In any case though, you can't just add +5mV because it likely will do nothing. It seems to round up to closest voltage step.


----------



## kuziwk

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Tup3x*
> 
> The voltage rises in steps. I my case default is 1.206V, next step is 1.231V and finally 1.256V (+0.025V each step in my case). Max voltage seems to vary and by the looks of it the steps too. In any case though, you can't just add +5mV because it likely will do nothing. It seems to round up to closest voltage step.


Well i know first hand the EVGA sc version is locked, ive also heard the asus strix is aswell.


----------



## papashimbers

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Didjo*
> 
> Can you post your impressions about the card? Temp, overclock, noise, etc.
> 
> I'm curious about these Zotac's cards. 2x8pin maybe can make difference in overclock.


I am happy with the cards and are a nice step from my previous 680s in SLI. I haven't tried testing their max overclock yet, but I did a few tests with firestrike. Just by adding 200 to the core which boosts to 1466, and 200 to memory, have the power slider at 106% and a custom fan profile, I scored 17k, 24.6K gpu in firestrike reg and 9600, 11.3k gpu in extreme (I am doing this whole post through my cell phone, please forgive me for the crappy photos of my monitor shots) the hottest I saw the cards ever get to was 74 top card and 69 bottom card. I was pretty impressed with that little overclock to have it about even with stock 980sli benches in firestrike,from PCPER  Also the best I ever got my 680 sli to score was 12k reg and 6k extreme. other than that I have only played Shadow of Mordor and Grid Autosport with the 970s. They run everything maxed easily and temps stay high 50s low 60s for the top card and mid to low 50s for the bottom card. Oh and I can hardly notice the noise they make, way quieter than blower coolers that I had before.
I will try testing their Max stable overclock this week, and do some more testing once I get my new 1440p monitor in.


----------



## Tup3x

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kuziwk*
> 
> Well i know first hand the EVGA sc version is locked, ive also heard the asus strix is aswell.


Doesn't mean that other cards are. I've had MSI and Gigabyte.

I can't OC much at the moment because when Util PerfCap kicks in, I get TDR in some cases because voltage drops too much compared to core clocks speed. Soo... I can bench >1500 MHz just fine but in actual games things change (especially in MMO's). Although I still haven't completely ruled out vram.


----------



## tango bango

Looking for people who have RMA a Gigabyte graphics card. How is Gigabyte RMA service?


----------



## kuziwk

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Tup3x*
> 
> Doesn't mean that other cards are. I've had MSI and Gigabyte.
> 
> I can't OC much at the moment because when Util PerfCap kicks in, I get TDR in some cases because voltage drops too much compared to core clocks speed. Soo... I can bench >1500 MHz just fine but in actual games things change (especially in MMO's). Although I still haven't completely ruled out vram.


Yes i know the MSI ones are unlocked because ive seen people review the card and increase the voltage. I just wish the reviews would have mentioned the asus and evga ones were locked, my evga only got up to 1380 boost and had bad coil wine that sounded like a capacitor would explode so i took it back. Shame because i thought evga was a vetter brand than MSI and ive nevet owned any products by msi. My power supply is evga, the build quality is great and is a great product overall.


----------



## frag06

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kuziwk*
> 
> Yes i know the MSI ones are unlocked because ive seen people review the card and increase the voltage. I just wish the reviews would have mentioned the asus and evga ones were locked, my evga only got up to 1380 boost and had bad coil wine that sounded like a capacitor would explode so i took it back. Shame because i thought evga was a vetter brand than MSI and ive nevet owned any products by msi. My power supply is evga, the build quality is great and is a great product overall.


EVGA's G2, P2 and T2 PSU's are all made by Super Flower (rebranded Leadex basically), so of course they are good.


----------



## DiaSin

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *frag06*
> 
> EVGA's G2, P2 and T2 PSU's are all made by Super Flower (rebranded Leadex basically), so of course they are good.


Does that include the B2 units? I've been looking at the 750 B2.


----------



## frag06

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DiaSin*
> 
> Does that include the B2 units? I've been looking at the 750 B2.


Yes, I believe Super Flower makes the B2 as well, but it isn't based on their Leadex PSU's. It's a good PSU, though.

Here is the JonnyGURU review.


----------



## r0l4n

I'm getting 12700 graphics score in 3dMark13 with an MSI 970 Gaming 4G clocked at 1510-1523 in the core and 8000 in the ram, I see people getting >13500 with the same card, same clocks and same OS, any clue where my points are going? I already ran DDU and reinstall 344.16, running win8.1 x64. The card does not throttle, or at least is steady in AB graphs, max. PL it reaches is 107%, and it's set to 110%.

http://www.3dmark.com/3dm/4367415

EDIT: it was the FPS limiter in RTSS, it was set to 60... Got 13400 in graphics score now


----------



## mse09

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Tup3x*
> 
> The voltage rises in steps. I my case default is 1.206V, next step is 1.231V and finally 1.256V (+0.025V each step in my case). Max voltage seems to vary and by the looks of it the steps too. In any case though, you can't just add +5mV because it likely will do nothing. It seems to round up to closest voltage step.


I've attempted to add up to +37mV and saw no difference in voltage according to gpuZ. I've tried +10, +12, +15, and +37mV. I saw no difference or fluctuation with any of the changes. All adjustments resulted in Fire Strike crashing, regardless of the core clock setting. This is just my experience so far, on the zotac amp omega. I can't speak for any other brands.


----------



## Rmerwede

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mse09*
> 
> I've attempted to add up to +37mV and saw no difference in voltage according to gpuZ. I've tried +10, +12, +15, and +37mV. I saw no difference or fluctuation with any of the changes. All adjustments resulted in Fire Strike crashing, regardless of the core clock setting. This is just my experience so far, on the zotac amp omega. I can't speak for any other brands.


I haven't noticed a difference either, and raising the power limit and voltage does not increase my ability to OC. But, love these cards anyway!


----------



## colin2712

Well I'm now the owner of a GTX 970.

After looking round the choices available I decided to go with the Galax GTX 970 EXOC version. I had a Galaxy 780 and that was good, so thought may as well go for their 970, and I can say I'm not disappointed.


----------



## rv8000

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Clukos*
> 
> Hmm the 970 seems to have problems with older/easy games to run. At least mine does, for example in League Of Legends the card will constantly change clocks/volts at will leading to in game crash. I'd prefer if i could keep the card running at oced frequencies without having to run kboost everytime.


I have the same exact issue, every other game runs fine but due to clock/voltage fluctuation for less stressful games seems to result in crashes.


----------



## shilka

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DiaSin*
> 
> Does that include the B2 units? I've been looking at the 750 B2.


The EVGA SuperNova B2 is a rebranded and downgraded Super Flower Golden Green its not a Leadex rebrand like the G2/P2/T2


----------



## Raikozy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *rv8000*
> 
> I have the same exact issue, every other game runs fine but due to clock/voltage fluctuation for less stressful games seems to result in crashes.


in that case, most likely a nvidia driver update will surely fix it, we just need to give them a bit of time, not to mention that most of the time, (around 1-3months after gpu launch) nvidia will release a driver that will boost game performances by 10 even up to 30-40%. That's what I like about Nvidia.


----------



## Raikozy

I heard that what kills or shorten gpu life due to overclocking is because of the extra heat generated (more than normal standard clock) as well as the extra voltage increase. For the 970, at least the msi one I have at least, I can get a stable 1521mhz oc at gpu clock and 8ghz at memory clock with 0 voltage increase. Furthermore my temperature never go above 67C at absolute 100% load. Does that mean that overclocking in the 970 won't even reduce its life span? Just curious about this.


----------



## JoeDirt

Mounted my Prolima Tech MK-26 on my Zotac Amp Omega 970. Temps went from 59c max to 48c max. Fans at 100% during testing of both.

Mild overclock for both test:
Power Limit 106%
Core Clock +100
Memory Clock + 200


----------



## Clukos

If you are planning on keeping this card for more than 5 years it might. Although i don't see how overclocking without changing voltages can _really_ damage a GPU. We have so many people here running Titans/780s with custom bios to increase voltage maybe someone can share their experience regarding oc.


----------



## dante`afk

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Raikozy*
> 
> I heard that what kills or shorten gpu life due to overclocking is because of the extra heat generated (more than normal standard clock) as well as the extra voltage increase. For the 970, at least the msi one I have at least, I can get a stable 1521mhz oc at gpu clock and 8ghz at memory clock with 0 voltage increase. Furthermore my temperature never go above 67C at absolute 100% load. Does that mean that overclocking in the 970 won't even reduce its life span? Just curious about this.


did anyone's gpu here really die in its lifespan before he switched to the next better generation? comon please


----------



## Cakewalk_S

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dante`afk*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Raikozy*
> 
> I heard that what kills or shorten gpu life due to overclocking is because of the extra heat generated (more than normal standard clock) as well as the extra voltage increase. For the 970, at least the msi one I have at least, I can get a stable 1521mhz oc at gpu clock and 8ghz at memory clock with 0 voltage increase. Furthermore my temperature never go above 67C at absolute 100% load. Does that mean that overclocking in the 970 won't even reduce its life span? Just curious about this.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> did anyone's gpu here really die in its lifespan before he switched to the next better generation? comon please
Click to expand...

I had a 670 at 1.212v up from 1.175v running that way for 1.5years and had no issue with degradation.
As for the maxwell. I'm surprised how there's a higher voltage yet a lower power consumption with a less leakage chip. Just seems like it'd be quite the opposite to have a lower voltage than the previous generation. But it works for me. I'm not complaining.
I think if anything I just want to raise the power limit. Whats causing my crashes is a drop in voltage from hitting the power limit which then will crash my card... I should be able to get well over 1500mhz but I'm just so limited by the power limit...


----------



## Axon14

Just copped the Zotac: http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16814500362&cm_re=gtx_970-_-14-500-362-_-Product

Great price, and it will fit in my mITX build. Aw yeah grrl


----------



## Razzaa

This G! Gaming 970 is a beast!! Firestrike Ultra is punishing but i scored a 3064. I am more than happy with this card so far!!

http://www.3dmark.com/fs/2979054


----------



## 970Rules

Happy to report my 1500+/8000 clocked 970 already showing off on borderlands pre sequel....

Am playing 1980p, ofc Ultra settings, freaking fps is near 190 avg with unlimited fps to test it.

Borderlands engine has never been the must demanding of things to begin with....... This gpu is over powered for it big time.....

So I said what the hell and turned on maxwell DSR 4K mode , and it's sure playing fine..........
Staying at 60 cap i set for normal game-play nearly all the time and looks MUCH better...........
I will take it. max ever thing and res level "hugs this gpu"


----------



## Arizonian

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dante`afk*
> 
> did anyone's gpu here really die in its lifespan before he switched to the next better generation? comon please


I still wonder about that. I have a 690 that I was able to overclock rather well at first (see 690 club 2nd post) and after some time (6-8 months t think) it started showing degradation. Same overclock I was able to maintain gaming was no longer stable and I had to lower my over clock. I did not add voltage either to that card.

Recently had a 780 TI that had a decent overclock as well that I kept 24/7. And after about four months I ended up having to RMA that. It's slowly started to lose it's overclock until I finally can only game when under-clocked.

Now I'm not saying that this happened because my cards were overclocked. There's no scientific basis or results that I used. I'm purely speculating that perhaps I may not have degraded them had I not run them overclocked. No one has proved it either way.

Currently running my G1's in SLI overclocked on the Core @ 1530 MHz 24/7 still no voltage. Reaching 85C though is concerning me as I wish they were a little lower in SLI. I'm talking about temps in demanding games.

On the other foot, had 580 and 680. Nothing ever happened to them and even ran the 580 with voltage (before the green initiative) @ 950 MHz core never degraded.

I take it with a grain of salt as most of us would overclock our toasters if we could.


----------



## snoball

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *970Rules*
> 
> Happy to report my 1500+/8000 clocked 970 already showing off on borderlands pre sequel....
> 
> Am playing 1980p, ofc Ultra settings, freaking fps is near 190 avg with unlimited fps to test it.
> 
> Borderlands engine has never been the must demanding of things to begin with....... This gpu is over powered for it big time.....
> 
> So I said what the hell and turned on maxwell DSR 4K mode , and it's sure playing fine..........
> Staying at 60 cap i set for normal game-play nearly all the time and looks MUCH better...........
> I will take it. max ever thing and res level "hugs this gpu"


Either there is something wrong with my 970 or something wrong with your claim.

BL Presequel is getting 90ish FPS (unlimited ingame setting) with all setting high as they go and High Physx. 2715x1527 is res...


----------



## dean_8486

I had a 680GTX from release day1, just sold it last week. That was heavily overclocked running custom bios for higher voltage/power limit and I had no 'degradation' on my overclock... but I had a full waterblock on it running very low temps even under load.


----------



## 970Rules

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *snoball*
> 
> Either there is something wrong with my 970 or something wrong with your claim.
> 
> 2715x1527 is res...


there the issue(2715x1527) , your comparing higher res fps to my lower 1080p fps scores 970 brother.

I did say on 1080p , sorry for typo of 1980p.

turn on dsr 4k, and tell me it's not at 60 majority of time with a 60 fps cap.
Am on 60 hertz screen 1080p, if you was on a 120/higher hertz i understand why you would want lower res for more fps vs 4k dsr mode.


----------



## snoball

I thought you were actually running 1980p from some Odd DSR setup.

Even at 4k it mostly sitting about 70 FPS but can drop to 40s. 144 Hz panel so I need the frames.


----------



## Raikozy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Arizonian*
> 
> I still wonder about that. I have a 690 that I was able to overclock rather well at first (see 690 club 2nd post) and after some time (6-8 months t think) it started showing degradation. Same overclock I was able to maintain gaming was no longer stable and I had to lower my over clock. I did not add voltage either to that card.
> 
> Recently had a 780 TI that had a decent overclock as well that I kept 24/7. And after about four months I ended up having to RMA that. It's slowly started to lose it's overclock until I finally can only game when under-clocked.
> 
> Now I'm not saying that this happened because my cards were overclocked. There's no scientific basis or results that I used. I'm purely speculating that perhaps I may not have degraded them had I not run them overclocked. No one has proved it either way.
> 
> Currently running my G1's in SLI overclocked on the Core @ 1530 MHz 24/7 still no voltage. Reaching 85C though is concerning me as I wish they were a little lower in SLI. I'm talking about temps in demanding games.
> 
> On the other foot, had 580 and 680. Nothing ever happened to them and even ran the 580 with voltage (before the green initiative) @ 950 MHz core never degraded.
> 
> I take it with a grain of salt as most of us would overclock our toasters if we could.


Hmm I feel that too. I always do a 3 years gpu cycle, that's just how I roll. My previous card was gtx 570. I onced overclocked that card to 900mhz from stock 732 mhz (500 series has no turbo boost), I did also increase the voltage quite high, to the highest it can get, from 0.95v to 1.25V, one time tried it to 1.5v. It was good back then, 900mhz >gtx 580. However after say 6-8 months, my PC started crashing down. What was funny is the fact that it crashed for the first time when a bunch of my friends came to visit. I thought my PC was broken. After a few hours, I realized that it can't handle the same clock anymore, I need to bring it down to 830mhz and it run stable. Mind you that gpu is almost 3 years old back then (this summer, june). Ah and also, I don't know if I am right or wrong about this, but 2 days before this crash happened, my friend came everyday to play at my house (used my pc) aand he played simscity. So my gpu was 900mhz at that time, and I think the evga precision messed up my custom fan curve. The fan started ramping so loud for 10 seconds then it went silent for another 20 seconds, and ramping up again. This happened for the entire time when he was playing. The same thing happened the day after. And on the third day, the game crashed lol. I was a bit crazy back then, my gtx 570 had stock cooler. Anyway the gpu is now sold. The new owner used it for his spare pc, and it runs at stock speed only, so it doesn't matter actually (running at 732mhz isntead of 830mhz(my oc and this is stable even after that accident).

Long story short, peformance degradation of gpu due to overclocking might be caused ultimately by 2 things, voltage increase and temeprature. BUt more than anything, it is the temperature. (gpu fan ramping up and down inconsistently could mean slight overheat, and that might just caused my gpu to loose its massive overclokability


----------



## snoball

EVGA 970s in stock.

http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16814487076&cm_re=GTX_970-_-14-487-076-_-Product


----------



## Cannonkill

In everyones opinion which card is the best in terms of overclocking and possibility of a waterblock and 1080p high or 1440 high?


----------



## snoball

Maybe the MSI 970.

http://www.overclock.net/t/1516714/ek-waterblock-coming-soon-for-msi-gtx-970-gaming


----------



## jrcbandit

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *snoball*
> 
> Either there is something wrong with my 970 or something wrong with your claim.
> 
> BL Presequel is getting 90ish FPS (unlimited ingame setting) with all setting high as they go and High Physx. 2715x1527 is res...


At 2560x1440 I was getting 270+ fps in SLI. I'll have to check what level of PhysX , now I'm running ultra with adaptive Vsync for 100 Hz (overclocked
Korean monitor with Samsung panel).

I think I'll try DSR but unfortunately it is limited to 60 Hz for my monitor.

Also, make sure your card isn't set to power saving mode and that physX is set to video card and not CPU.


----------



## Cakewalk_S

wow! HWInfo has VRM temps on the 970 STRIX... thats awesome! I've always wanted to know VRM temps....


----------



## rv8000

Word of warning to people, don't use force constant voltage in AB! It seems to change something with the bios and the only way for the card to use the correct power states afterwards (i.e. go to idle states) is to reflash the stock bios.


----------



## seithan

Hi, im looking to find how similar are the dev numbers of 970 and 980

My 980 is listed as such under the device manager-details-hardware ids:

PCI\VEN_10DE&DEV_13C0&SUBSYS_36691458&REV_A1
PCI\VEN_10DE&DEV_13C0&SUBSYS_36691458
PCI\VEN_10DE&DEV_13C0&CC_030000
PCI\VEN_10DE&DEV_13C0&CC_0300

Whats does the 970 read?


----------



## Edkiefer

MSI 970 gaming

PCI\VEN_10DE&DEV_13C2&SUBSYS_31601462&REV_A1
PCI\VEN_10DE&DEV_13C2&SUBSYS_31601462
PCI\VEN_10DE&DEV_13C2&CC_030000
PCI\VEN_10DE&DEV_13C2&CC_0300


----------



## k3nnis

Same here no coil issues
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Menta*
> 
> kind of glad i went with the STRIX, zero coile. sure i cant get 1500\2000 stable but get pretty close and no coile what so ever


----------



## cyph3rz

Yeah, same dev numbers with my MSI 970

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Edkiefer*
> 
> MSI 970 gaming
> 
> PCI\VEN_10DE&DEV_13C2&SUBSYS_31601462&REV_A1
> PCI\VEN_10DE&DEV_13C2&SUBSYS_31601462
> PCI\VEN_10DE&DEV_13C2&CC_030000
> PCI\VEN_10DE&DEV_13C2&CC_0300


----------



## seithan

Anyone else from a different brand?


----------



## rv8000

Gigabyte 970 G1

PCI\VEN_10DE&DEV_13C2&SUBSYS_366A1458&REV_A1
PCI\VEN_10DE&DEV_13C2&SUBSYS_366A1458
PCI\VEN_10DE&DEV_13C2&CC_030000
PCI\VEN_10DE&DEV_13C2&CC_0300


----------



## psikeiro

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *rv8000*
> 
> Word of warning to people, don't use force constant voltage in AB! It seems to change something with the bios and the only way for the card to use the correct power states afterwards (i.e. go to idle states) is to reflash the stock bios.


is this just from your personal experience? Or is this a known fact from a reliable source?


----------



## rv8000

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *psikeiro*
> 
> is this just from your personal experience? Or is this a known fact from a reliable source?


Personal experience, should have clarified. Clean driver reinstall did nothing, resetting all windows/nvidia power settings did nothing, monitor refresh rates/#of monitors did nothing, clean windows install did nothing. Only when I reflashed the bios was the card finally able to clock to idle properly.

*I even went as far as to remove all AB registries after uninstalling ab


----------



## papashimbers

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *seithan*
> 
> Hi, im looking to find how similar are the dev numbers of 970 and 980
> 
> My 980 is listed as such under the device manager-details-hardware ids:
> 
> PCI\VEN_10DE&DEV_13C0&SUBSYS_36691458&REV_A1
> PCI\VEN_10DE&DEV_13C0&SUBSYS_36691458
> PCI\VEN_10DE&DEV_13C0&CC_030000
> PCI\VEN_10DE&DEV_13C0&CC_0300
> 
> Whats does the 970 read?


Here are my Zotac 970s.
PCI\VEN_10DE&DEV_13C2&SUBSYS_136819DA&REV_A1
PCI\VEN_10DE&DEV_13C2&SUBSYS_136819DA
PCI\VEN_10DE&DEV_13C2&CC_030000
PCI\VEN_10DE&DEV_13C2&CC_0300


----------



## seithan

looks like all 970 so far are 13_C2

anyone tried to sli a 980 with a 970 with modded drivers?


----------



## jlhawn

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *seithan*
> 
> Hi, im looking to find how similar are the dev numbers of 970 and 980
> 
> My 980 is listed as such under the device manager-details-hardware ids:
> 
> PCI\VEN_10DE&DEV_13C0&SUBSYS_36691458&REV_A1
> PCI\VEN_10DE&DEV_13C0&SUBSYS_36691458
> PCI\VEN_10DE&DEV_13C0&CC_030000
> PCI\VEN_10DE&DEV_13C0&CC_0300
> 
> Whats does the 970 read?




Gigabyte Gaming G1


----------



## Mattb2e

anyone here have a gigabyte card under water yet?


----------



## psikeiro

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mattb2e*
> 
> anyone here have a gigabyte card under water yet?


Both of mine are:


----------



## rv8000

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *psikeiro*
> 
> Both of mine are:
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


Made my day


----------



## seithan

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *psikeiro*
> 
> Both of mine are:
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


ahahah!


----------



## psikeiro

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *rv8000*
> 
> Made my day


REP to the left, m8, haha.


----------



## Mattb2e

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *psikeiro*
> 
> Both of mine are:


LMAO, the pun is real.


----------



## Didjo

Anyone know the difference between rev. 1.0 and 1.1 of Gigabyte G1 Gaming?


----------



## rv8000

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Didjo*
> 
> Anyone know the difference between rev. 1.0 and 1.1 of Gigabyte G1 Gaming?


There was mention someone received a message from Gigabyte that it had to do with "minor pwm controllers", something for the fans maybe?


----------



## $ilent

Do we have any update on the skynet bios folks?

Thanks

p.s im still refreshing EKs page everyday to see if they have the MSI Gaming block in (they dont yet)


----------



## carlhil2

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *$ilent*
> 
> Do we have any update on the skynet bios folks?
> 
> Thanks
> 
> p.s im still refreshing EKs page everyday to see if they have the MSI Gaming block in (they dont yet)


What kind of scores do you get with your cards? I am thinking either Tri-sli 970's or sli-980's..


----------



## jlhawn

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *psikeiro*
> 
> Both of mine are:


oh my god ! now that is funny.


----------



## WaLshy11

I wasn't going to post this but feel like I need to even after thoroughly searching (just to double check / to make myself happy)

I'm about to pull the trigger on a new system. i5 4690K and a Gigabyte 970 G1. Not going to do overclocking (at this stage but possibility for the future)
Would a 450W PSU be fine for a 970 with a possibility of overclocking or be better to go 550W? (CoolerMaster V450S or V550S)


----------



## psikeiro

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *WaLshy11*
> 
> I wasn't going to post this but feel like I need to even after thoroughly searching (just to double check / to make myself happy)
> 
> I'm about to pull the trigger on a new system. i5 4690K and a Gigabyte 970 G1. Not going to do overclocking (at this stage but possibility for the future)
> Would a 450W PSU be fine for a 970 with a possibility of overclocking or be better to go 550W? (CoolerMaster V450S or V550S)


Go with 550w, just in case you get a different card later on.


----------



## BarceloY911

subbed to read your results and pictures!


----------



## Triniboi82

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *psikeiro*
> 
> Both of mine are:
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


----------



## Feladis

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *psikeiro*
> 
> Both of mine are:


Nice water cooling. + Rep


----------



## Cakewalk_S

My 970 strix is under water... Works great. 41c max


----------



## Okt00

Wow, the PCB on that card is so nice...

I keep wondering if I could put a card under a closed loop and fit it inside a node 304.


----------



## ccRicers

For those with short 970 PCB's I got the EK thermosphere to fit by sanding off one edge of the power connectors. You'd have to do this as well for the plug that goes into this end.



Then it fits well into place with the provided bracket.


----------



## flopticalcube

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Okt00*
> 
> Wow, the PCB on that card is so nice...
> 
> I keep wondering if I could put a card under a closed loop and fit it inside a node 304.


Don't see why not. I did it on an SG05.

Joining the club soon btw as I have an EVGA 970 SC ACX 2.0 on order from Amazon. Should be here in a few *weeks*.


----------



## RaleighStClair

Need Skynet bios badly for these 970s, so much overclock potential!


----------



## revro

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *WaLshy11*
> 
> I wasn't going to post this but feel like I need to even after thoroughly searching (just to double check / to make myself happy)
> 
> I'm about to pull the trigger on a new system. i5 4690K and a Gigabyte 970 G1. Not going to do overclocking (at this stage but possibility for the future)
> Would a 450W PSU be fine for a 970 with a possibility of overclocking or be better to go 550W? (CoolerMaster V450S or V550S)


do not ever cheap up on your PSU


----------



## waytoosexy

My idle temperatures decreased from fluctuating 40-55 to pretty stable 38-40 after I moved from Win7 to Win8.1. What might be the reason for that? Spikes to 1113 core clock still occur. MSI.


----------



## r0l4n

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *r0l4n*
> 
> I'm getting 12700 graphics score in 3dMark13 with an MSI 970 Gaming 4G clocked at 1510-1523 in the core and 8000 in the ram, I see people getting >13500 with the same card, same clocks and same OS, any clue where my points are going? I already ran DDU and reinstall 344.16, running win8.1 x64. The card does not throttle, or at least is steady in AB graphs, max. PL it reaches is 107%, and it's set to 110%.
> 
> http://www.3dmark.com/3dm/4367415
> 
> EDIT: it was the FPS limiter in RTSS, it was set to 60... Got 13400 in graphics score now


These are my scores for the MSI 970 Gaming:

Firestrike: http://www.3dmark.com/fs/2977927
Firestrike Extreme: http://www.3dmark.com/fs/2978758
Firestrike Ultra: http://www.3dmark.com/fs/2980118

Seems to be stable at 1523 with stock voltage and 1554 with +38mV (70% ASIC).


----------



## Jure-Kure

What is with Gtx nine series with coil whine do you have all this problems? I have MSI 970 and my is quiet like a mouse


----------



## mrzoo

Just placed my order yesterday for g1 gtx 970 waiting to hear back from amazon since it's out of stock at the moment. Gonna water cool with closed loop zip tie to pcb slap some copper heat sinks on vram and vrm throw a vantec pcie core under and oc that bad boy


----------



## shilka

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *revro*
> 
> do not ever cheap up on your PSU


There is nothing wrong with the Cooler Master VS series.


----------



## r0l4n

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jure-Kure*
> 
> What is with Gtx nine series with coil whine do you have all this problems? I have MSI 970 and my is quiet like a mouse


Same here, same card.


----------



## revro

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jure-Kure*
> 
> What is with Gtx nine series with coil whine do you have all this problems? I have MSI 970 and my is quiet like a mouse


I dont know either, my gb gaming g1 had no coil whine out of the box.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *shilka*
> 
> There is nothing wrong with the Cooler Master VS series.


well he wanted to use 450W psu that should next gpu GEN go back to 250W consumption, would mean for him mandatory psu upgrade
besides psus degrade over time, so 450W is not good idea


----------



## shilka

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *revro*
> 
> I dont know either, my gb gaming g1 had no coil whine out of the box.
> well he wanted to use 450W psu that should next gpu GEN go back to 250W consumption, would mean for him mandatory psu upgrade
> besides psus degrade over time, so 450W is not good idea


450 watts is more then enough for a GTX 970 and its a myth that good PSU´s degrade over time its only junk PSU´s that does that.


----------



## $ilent

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *revro*
> 
> well he wanted to use 450W psu that should next gpu GEN go back to 250W consumption, would mean for him mandatory psu upgrade
> besides psus degrade over time, so 450W is not good idea


Why would next generation GPUs take a step back in terms of effeciency and power usage?


----------



## Rbby258

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *$ilent*
> 
> Why would next generation GPUs take a step back in terms of effeciency and power usage?


7970 - 290x did


----------



## revro

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *shilka*
> 
> 450 watts is more then enough for a GTX 970 and its a myth that good PSU´s degrade over time its only junk PSU´s that does that.


a 200W oced cpu+future oced gpu and you are at the limit
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *$ilent*
> 
> Why would next generation GPUs take a step back in terms of effeciency and power usage?


because they could be larger dies


----------



## Cakewalk_S

So the strix is a great card, however, it doesn't have any cooling for the vrm on the memory... Im pretty sure those need some type of heatsink also. I'll probably glue down some heatsinks on those vrm... I also think the memory chips need some type of heatsinks... They're not too hot, but for going for 8ghz, it's probably a good idea to put some heatsinks on those too...


----------



## semitope

http://www.overclock.net/t/1516169/best-gtx-970-for-watercooling-and-for-mods

In there they talk about the phases in the msi cards and others. Has this been discussed be?

What are the conclusions on the build quality of these cards since they've been around a while now


----------



## iluvkfc

Any opinions on PNY XLR8 (blower cooler)? Is it better than EVGA ACX 2.0 Superclocked?

I have the option of keeping my order on Amazon which is supposed to ship early next month (ugh the wait) and cost me $402 CAD, or cancelling that and buying a PNY XLR8 which will likely ship early next week and cost me $410 CAD.

My concerns are: overclocking capability (especially power limit of BIOS) and not too high temps. Don't care about coil whine, don't care about fan noise. A further concern is that I currently have an EVGA ACX 1.0 which can do something like 1450/7500 and I don't want this card to limit a potential future card (so no MSI GAMING or G1 GAMING or AMP! Extreme for me).


----------



## BarceloY911

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *shilka*
> 
> There is nothing wrong with the Cooler Master VS series.


i second this, pretty much one of the best PSU ever made.


----------



## hamzta09

To those of you with MSI cards.

Could you check if your rear fans are spinning in for instance WoW or BF4?
Mine arent.. I can see it twitching, but its not spinning. The frontal fan is.

Okay so they start if I flick it with my finger.
Seems the sticker removal damaged the fans or something.


----------



## shilka

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *BarceloY911*
> 
> i second this, pretty much one of the best PSU ever made.


Lol its not that good.


----------



## Imprezzion

Well, mine should be in Saturday!

Got myself a Gigabyte G1 Gaming







Someone sold one cause he upgraded to 2 EVGA SC's under water.
He's getting his EVGA's Friday and will ship the Gigabyte right away then.


----------



## darkstriker

Any opinions on whether to keep my Zotac GTX 970 (base model) or EVGA GTX 970 Superclocked ACX 2.0?

I picked up the Zotac for around $410 CAD taxes in and then picked up the EVGA for $400 taxes in. I do want to overclock and want the one better for longevity in terms of performance.

Thanks.


----------



## OTR joeyTminus

Well I can go with the evga ssc 2.0 970 or just wait for the msi twin frozr to get back in stock... Anyone using the evga?


----------



## r0l4n

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *hamzta09*
> 
> To those of you with MSI cards.
> 
> Could you check if your rear fans are spinning in for instance WoW or BF4?
> Mine arent.. I can see it twitching, but its not spinning. The frontal fan is.
> 
> Okay so they start if I flick it with my finger.
> Seems the sticker removal damaged the fans or something.


I haven't paid attention to the 970, but in the MSI 980 Gaming it was a feature, the outter fan in relation to the IO panel wouldn't start spinning until a certain temperature was reached. The sticker covers the inner fan though, not the outter one.


----------



## fullmoonwalk

this reliability test is driving me mad. I can play crysis2, metro and some other games no prob, but borderland2 leads to blackscreen almost for sure. lower core clock, reset mem clock, still the driver stops to response from time to time.
It's said gaming for like 2 hours is the best way to test the game. I wonder there is a more efficient way between heaven benchmark and gaming.


----------



## jlhawn

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *fullmoonwalk*
> 
> this reliability test is driving me mad. I can play crysis2, metro and some other games no prob, but borderland2 leads to blackscreen almost for sure. lower core clock, reset mem clock, still the driver stops to response from time to time.
> It's said gaming for like 2 hours is the best way to test the game. I wonder there is a more efficient way between heaven benchmark and gaming.


when you say lower the core clock are putting it back to what it was when you got it?
the overclock I had on my 970 ran perfect in ever program or game I have except my favorite game, so I put the gpu back to what is was when I got,
now all is good as my gpu came with a decent factory overclock.
Gigabyte Gaming G1.


----------



## hamzta09

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *r0l4n*
> 
> I haven't paid attention to the 970, but in the MSI 980 Gaming it was a feature, the outter fan in relation to the IO panel wouldn't start spinning until a certain temperature was reached. The sticker covers the inner fan though, not the outter one.


Well they're both "semi passive"
However I doubt it is a feature as the bottom card, both fans spin when needed.
On the top card, only the front fan (towards HDD cage) is spinning, VERY loudly.
Meanwhile the rear fan is twitching.

This is at 60-65c
When I nudge the rear fan that isnt spinning, it starts spinning no problem, and the frontal fan thus gets very quiet, and both still spin, and temps drop substantially!

On 970 its the outer (closest to io) thats covered in a sticker.


----------



## iluvkfc

Anyone?
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *iluvkfc*
> 
> Any opinions on PNY XLR8 (blower cooler)? Is it better than EVGA ACX 2.0 Superclocked?
> 
> I have the option of keeping my order on Amazon which is supposed to ship early next month (ugh the wait) and cost me $402 CAD, or cancelling that and buying a PNY XLR8 which will likely ship early next week and cost me $410 CAD.
> 
> My concerns are: overclocking capability (especially power limit of BIOS) and not too high temps. Don't care about coil whine, don't care about fan noise. A further concern is that I currently have an EVGA ACX 1.0 which can do something like 1450/7500 and I don't want this card to limit a potential future card (so no MSI GAMING or G1 GAMING or AMP! Extreme for me).


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *darkstriker*
> 
> Any opinions on whether to keep my Zotac GTX 970 (base model) or EVGA GTX 970 Superclocked ACX 2.0?
> 
> I picked up the Zotac for around $410 CAD taxes in and then picked up the EVGA for $400 taxes in. I do want to overclock and want the one better for longevity in terms of performance.
> 
> Thanks.


Anyone to possibly help some people like us?


----------



## fullmoonwalk

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jlhawn*
> 
> when you say lower the core clock are putting it back to what it was when you got it?
> the overclock I had on my 970 ran perfect in ever program or game I have except my favorite game, so I put the gpu back to what is was when I got,
> now all is good as my gpu came with a decent factory overclock.
> Gigabyte Gaming G1.


I will be very sad to do the same. Well, msi gaming, I pick it because of oc potential and price.


----------



## r0l4n

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *hamzta09*
> 
> Well they're both "semi passive"
> However I doubt it is a feature as the bottom card, both fans spin when needed.
> On the top card, only the front fan (towards HDD cage) is spinning, VERY loudly.
> Meanwhile the rear fan is twitching.
> 
> This is at 60-65c
> When I nudge the rear fan that isnt spinning, it starts spinning no problem, and the frontal fan thus gets very quiet, and both still spin, and temps drop substantially!
> 
> On 970 its the outer (closest to io) thats covered in a sticker.


I didn't try nudging the fan that didn't spin, but it wasn't twitching either. Anyway, my tests were at around 50 degrees, so that's 10C colder. That's a weird behavior indeed, wouldn't hurt to check directly with MSI.


----------



## MikeGR7

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jure-Kure*
> 
> What is with Gtx nine series with coil whine do you have all this problems? I have MSI 970 and my is quiet like a mouse


Not all of us.

I have no problem with either of my G1 970s.
Also run SLI with DSR. Check. OC to 1550. Check. No TDP walls. Check. Stable voltage on both cards. Check.

Actually never had a single issue with nvidia gpus since the GTX 8800 generation. Not with drivers also.

What can i say. Either lucky or just balanced builds. Some people overbuild one component eg mobo
and go cheap on another one, eg PSU. These imperfections come out with time. Also i keep Spam away.


----------



## MikeGR7

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *iluvkfc*
> 
> Anyone?
> 
> Anyone to possibly help some people like us?


Guys i have two G1 and can recommend it fully.
1500mhz in SLI no voltage top temp 65c.
Never throttle and has among the highest TDP limit.
It's awesome looking too!


----------



## specopsFI

Now that my stock voltage OC has settled at 1536/8002MHz, I've been playing with extra voltage. Seems to work more or less as expected. For some reason, my card's stock voltage reads as 1.218V in AB although 1.212V is a more standard voltage bin for Nvidia. Anyways, adding +25mV gives me constant 1.237V in AB and (so far) rock solid 1549MHz in games. Still no power throttling, not even close to the limit. The temps are going up though, closing in on 70 degrees with stock fan profile while producing just enough noise for it to start being a minor issue. This might be the balanced point where I'm actually going to be gaming at for the long haul.


----------



## OTR joeyTminus

Just ordered my asus strix 970 off newegg







It uses a 8 pin power connection so will I be ok with the Corsair CX750M? I'm new to this.


----------



## OkanG

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *OTR joeyTminus*
> 
> Just ordered my asus strix 970 off newegg
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It uses a 8 pin power connection so will I be ok with the Corsair CX750M? I'm new to this.


You could smash two of them on there. You'll be fine

EDIT: I accidentally a typos


----------



## OTR joeyTminus

Someday yes


----------



## rv8000

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *hamzta09*
> 
> Well they're both "semi passive"
> However I doubt it is a feature as the bottom card, both fans spin when needed.
> On the top card, only the front fan (towards HDD cage) is spinning, VERY loudly.
> Meanwhile the rear fan is twitching.
> 
> This is at 60-65c
> When I nudge the rear fan that isnt spinning, it starts spinning no problem, and the frontal fan thus gets very quiet, and both still spin, and temps drop substantially!
> 
> On 970 its the outer (closest to io) thats covered in a sticker.


It could be purely based on the fans startup voltage/amperage as well as the software polling update period for adjusting the fans rpm. ~60c is the threshold where the fans will shut off/on, I would create a custom curve and drop the threshold temp to 50c or 40c to check if the issue goes away.


----------



## orick

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *darkstriker*
> 
> Any opinions on whether to keep my Zotac GTX 970 (base model) or EVGA GTX 970 Superclocked ACX 2.0?
> 
> I picked up the Zotac for around $410 CAD taxes in and then picked up the EVGA for $400 taxes in. I do want to overclock and want the one better for longevity in terms of performance.
> 
> Thanks.


I would keep the EVGA. The zotac has a poor cooler design that doesn't fit the short pcb well. So it either runs hot at stock or loud if you use custom fan profile. I would worry about its long term durability.

Where did you get the EVGA for $400 tax in?


----------



## DBEAU

My card hit it's 106% power limit without out even overclocking. I really hope the custom BIOS situation gets sorted. If I could raise the power limit significantly and also the voltage I bet I could clock the hell out of this thing under water.


----------



## darkstriker

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *orick*
> 
> I would keep the EVGA. The zotac has a poor cooler design that doesn't fit the short pcb well. So it either runs hot at stock or loud if you use custom fan profile. I would worry about its long term durability.
> 
> Where did you get the EVGA for $400 tax in?


Amazon.ca had it for $350 + tax for several days. Bought the night before they raised the price to $390 + tax.


----------



## doza

i have strix970 and it has some type of coil whine, more like buzzing or humming just cant describe wright









when card is at stock speeds i can hear it, the more i oc'it the more louder it gets, but the more i go under stock speed's whine is getting less and less less noticeable....

is this normal?

i had a few cars in past which had coil whine but they had that sound no mather clocks or game/app....


----------



## Cakewalk_S

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *doza*
> 
> i have strix970 and it has some type of coil whine, more like buzzing or humming just cant describe wright
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> when card is at stock speeds i can hear it, the more i oc'it the more louder it gets, but the more i go under stock speed's whine is getting less and less less noticeable....
> 
> is this normal?
> 
> i had a few cars in past which had coil whine but they had that sound no mather clocks or game/app....


I found out my card does too. It's only when the fps is over 200... Benchmark the cloud gate 3dmark benchmark... Coil wine is crazy! Everything else, I don't get coil wine...just that


----------



## doza

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Cakewalk_S*
> 
> I found out my card does too. It's only when the fps is over 200... Benchmark the cloud gate 3dmark benchmark... Coil wine is crazy! Everything else, I don't get coil wine...just that


whell more fps more coil whine , but if u underclock it let's say for 300mhz, fps woud not be ex. 200fps but 170fps but coil whine is almost zero!

i always i thought if u have coil whine u cant get rid of it!
i just fear that card is not working properly


----------



## fwupow

Here are mine for the PNY GTX 970:


----------



## Akima18

Hi All, I had a question about which card's I should keep. I currently am in possession of four *MSI* gtx 970's. I will give two of them to my dad (who doesn't really care about overclocking or anything like that, I'll just put him on a decent overclock), and keep the other two for myself.

Now, I'm not very informed when it comes to GPU overclocking and here is my dilemma between two of the cards:

1) One of my cards seems to be an overclock king, or at least to me seems very good (besides reaching high power consumption). It's ASIC Quality is 86.1% (if that matter's). I'm able to run it at +235 core and +575 memory without any artifacts. Starting at around +240 core, I get driver crashes. My other card that I have is 81.0% and seems to be a not so good overclocker (but doesn't reach nearly as high power consumption for some reason). That card can't even get to +180 core and +400 memory without starting to get artifacts.

My dilemma with this is, the one that can't overclock as high is able to get higher scores in firestrike (even when the screen is flickering with a few artifacts). I somehow was able to achieve a 14200 graphics score on only +180 core and +400 memory and my other card is barely able to hit 14000 when testing with anywhere from 200-230 core and memory. Which should I keep? (Mostly used for gaming, I don't care so much about benchmarking, but I have not had much time to game with them yet). When (if) a bios come's out to change the limit / voltage, will that make it so the power consumption can be increased so that my better overclocked card can reach higher scores? (I am assuming that is the problem and why it is not reaching as high scores).

Thank you all so much!


----------



## $ilent

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *iluvkfc*
> 
> Anyone?
> 
> Anyone to possibly help some people like us?


I dont understand, why can you not go with the msi gaming or gigabyte G1?

They are both consistently the top cards when it comes to power delivery, overclocking capability, and I know the msi gaming will have full waterblock support.

Is it that the cards physically arent available to you? If they are id buy either of those personally over any other 970.


----------



## Clukos

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Akima18*
> 
> Hi All, I had a question about which card's I should keep. I currently am in possession of four *MSI* gtx 970's. I will give two of them to my dad (who doesn't really care about overclocking or anything like that, I'll just put him on a decent overclock), and keep the other two for myself.
> 
> Now, I'm not very informed when it comes to GPU overclocking and here is my dilemma between two of the cards:
> 
> 1) One of my cards seems to be an overclock king, or at least to me seems very good (besides reaching high power consumption). It's ASIC Quality is 86.1% (if that matter's). I'm able to run it at +235 core and +575 memory without any artifacts. Starting at around +240 core, I get driver crashes. My other card that I have is 81.0% and seems to be a not so good overclocker (but doesn't reach nearly as high power consumption for some reason). That card can't even get to +180 core and +400 memory without starting to get artifacts.
> 
> My dilemma with this is, the one that can't overclock as high is able to get higher scores in firestrike (even when the screen is flickering with a few artifacts). I somehow was able to achieve a 14200 graphics score on only +180 core and +400 memory and my other card is barely able to hit 14000 when testing with anywhere from 200-230 core and memory. Which should I keep? (Mostly used for gaming, I don't care so much about benchmarking, but I have not had much time to game with them yet). When (if) a bios come's out to change the limit / voltage, will that make it so the power consumption can be increased so that my better overclocked card can reach higher scores? (I am assuming that is the problem and why it is not reaching as high scores).
> 
> Thank you all so much!


Seems like the one card is TDP limited and the other one is voltage limited. With each one you'll be able to reach higher scores with a modded bios, it's just that they are limited by different things.


----------



## Rahldrac

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Akima18*
> 
> Hi All, I had a question about which card's I should keep. I currently am in possession of four *MSI* gtx 970's. I will give two of them to my dad (who doesn't really care about overclocking or anything like that, I'll just put him on a decent overclock), and keep the other two for myself.
> 
> Now, I'm not very informed when it comes to GPU overclocking and here is my dilemma between two of the cards:
> 
> 1) One of my cards seems to be an overclock king, or at least to me seems very good (besides reaching high power consumption). It's ASIC Quality is 86.1% (if that matter's). I'm able to run it at +235 core and +575 memory without any artifacts. Starting at around +240 core, I get driver crashes. My other card that I have is 81.0% and seems to be a not so good overclocker (but doesn't reach nearly as high power consumption for some reason). That card can't even get to +180 core and +400 memory without starting to get artifacts.
> 
> My dilemma with this is, the one that can't overclock as high is able to get higher scores in firestrike (even when the screen is flickering with a few artifacts). I somehow was able to achieve a 14200 graphics score on only +180 core and +400 memory and my other card is barely able to hit 14000 when testing with anywhere from 200-230 core and memory. Which should I keep? (Mostly used for gaming, I don't care so much about benchmarking, but I have not had much time to game with them yet). When (if) a bios come's out to change the limit / voltage, will that make it so the power consumption can be increased so that my better overclocked card can reach higher scores? (I am assuming that is the problem and why it is not reaching as high scores).
> 
> Thank you all so much!


As another said here, the card that can overclock much more is probably being throttled even tho you don't know it.
I have the same problem with my card, I can do firestrike on 230 on core, but 180 will give more firestrike score. If you look at MSI AB you will see that the cards actually clocks down on the higher clocks. On mine all the way down to stock clocks.


----------



## Akima18

Thanks for the reply guy's, yeah it seems that is definitely the case. I think I'll keep the one that's TDP limited and pass the other one along to my father. Well, maybe anyway I still have to test the other two cards







. Thank you!


----------



## JoeDirt

Just got this from the Zotac tech support people in regards to my 970 Omega not overvolting at all:

"We have run some testing of this card in the warehouse and we are able to make changes on the voltage using a different version of Firestorm. However, this is still in testing phase and we are checking if this is advisable to be given to Omega users. We are still determining if this is appropriate for the Omega Card chip. Basically weighing the pro's and con's. We will update you again. Thank you for your patience. "

I really hope they release an update to Firestorm and a BIOS update to allow us to really be in full control of our cards. I do get their concerns from a warranty point of view because of the number of people who will want a replacement when they smoke their card from to much voltage and power. I also hate those few who will not accept responsibility that they blew their own card up and that doing that should not be the companies fault. I have blown one GPU and one CPU. They were both my mistake and I payed for it by buying new ones and not trying to get them replaced for free.


----------



## fwupow

I'm new to this, so this might be an ignorant thing to suggest, but given how new these 980/970 cards are, wouldn't there be a tendency for graphics card makers to slap together non reference power delivery systems (vrms, caps, inductors etc) and send them out the door ASAP with little regard to coil whine?

Apparently some people, reduce coil whine by turning on vsync to limit FPS or burn it out by leaving their system turned on for days straight while sitting on a game menu screen where fps is really high.

Update Edit: Here's a thread on Coil Whine

A poll was taken and the results were fabulously inconclusive.

Article on VRMs

It has to due with the DC-DC conversion which is done on the graphics card rather than in your PSU (Power Supply Unit). The PSU supplies mainly 12V at a rather high current capacity to the graphics card. The DC to DC conversion system on the graphics card (usually called VRM-Voltage Regulator Module) reduces the 12V down to 1-2 volts while also striving to maintain hi current carrying capacity. The voltage controller which is usually software programmable these days sends a PWM (Pulse Width Modulation) signal to a bunch of power mosfet transistors which turn the 12V input on and off according to the PWM signal. The output of the Mosfet Transistors is then fed into a filtering system made up of capacitors and inductors which smooths and averages the intermittent 12V input to a smoothed out constant but much lower voltage output.

The whine occurs in the inductors apparently, well here's a better explanation

Interesting that some PSUs simply by outputting a slightly higher or lower 12V voltage will prevent a graphics card from whining at whatever clock speed you desire to run it at or the coil whine gets shifted out of the range of human hearing.


----------



## $ilent

Quote:



> Originally Posted by *Akima18*
> 
> Thanks for the reply guy's, yeah it seems that is definitely the case. I think I'll keep the one that's TDP limited and pass the other one along to my father. Well, maybe anyway I still have to test the other two cards
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> . Thank you!


One of my 970s ASIC is 87% and overclocks like an absolute beast. Heck its stock boost clock is 1392mhz! Cant wait for a full waterblock and custom bios on it, im thinking 1700mhz+.

On another note:

My question has been ignored/missed in here, so ill try to ask it again.

Do we have any update on when we can expect to see skynets bios or updated nvflash so we can flash modded bios to our 970/980s?

thanks


----------



## frag06

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *$ilent*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> One of my 970s ASIC is 87% and overclocks like an absolute beast. Heck its stock boost clock is 1392mhz! Cant wait for a full waterblock and custom bios on it, im thinking 1700mhz+.
> 
> On another note:
> 
> My question has been ignored/missed in here, so ill try to ask it again.
> 
> Do we have any update on when we can expect to see skynets bios or updated nvflash so we can flash modded bios to our 970/980s?
> 
> thanks


Someone here posted that the ETA on a working NVFlash is late October. I have no idea if that is true or not, though.


----------



## darkstriker

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *$ilent*
> 
> I dont understand, why can you not go with the msi gaming or gigabyte G1?
> 
> They are both consistently the top cards when it comes to power delivery, overclocking capability, and I know the msi gaming will have full waterblock support.
> 
> Is it that the cards physically arent available to you? If they are id buy either of those personally over any other 970.


In Canada, the problem is the retailers got greedy and increased the pricing on those cards by $30-60 over the original MSRP. It also doesn't help that stock levels are pretty much dried up on those cards for the past several weeks.


----------



## fwupow

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *$ilent*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> Do we have any update on when we can expect to see skynets bios or updated nvflash so we can flash modded bios to our 970/980s?
> 
> thanks


The NSA has determined that Skyn3t does not exist.

Ok, it was actually just me that couldn't find it.


----------



## jojoenglish85

Im not sure if i hate TigerDirect or Newegg more at this point. Well i suppose i should be hating USPS. Everytime they ship me stuff it takes forever, like my purchases are backing across Europe before they show up to my door step. I want my other 970 now


----------



## $ilent

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *darkstriker*
> 
> In Canada, the problem is the retailers got greedy and increased the pricing on those cards by $30-60 over the original MSRP. It also doesn't help that stock levels are pretty much dried up on those cards for the past several weeks.


Welcome to my world.

We get bent over too in terms of tax hee in the UK vs the USA, bu thats life and ive got used to it. TO be fair the MSi cards were quite reasonable, they were only an extra £25 over the cheapest 970s and offer so much more in terms of OC caapbility, cooling etc.


----------



## DrockinWV

Anyone have any benchmarks or experience with the MSI 970 TwinFrozr V in SLI on 4k?!?


----------



## Clukos

My god is boost clock such a hassle to get around when overclocking. I am getting crashes in Alien Isolation because the card magically decides to run at 1.012 voltage with a boost of 1489 instead of the 1501 core 1.218 voltage i have set up which is perfectly stable in any game that is capable of pushing the card to run at that frequency. And even that, 1489 core with 1.012 voltage is stable up until the card decides "fck it i am going back to 1501 core 1.218 voltage", then it instantly crashes no matter what. GPU boost is very annoying when overclocking, it basically forces me to run stock speeds in any game that is not demanding, which means that i'll have to keep switching profiles in ab.


----------



## Hackslash

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Clukos*
> 
> My god is boost clock such a hassle to get around when overclocking. I am getting crashes in Alien Isolation because the card magically decides to run at 1.012 voltage with a boost of 1489 instead of the 1501 core 1.218 voltage i have set up which is perfectly stable in any game that is capable of pushing the card to run at that frequency. GPU boost is very annoying when overclocking, it basically forces me to run stock speeds in any game that is not demanding, which means that i'll have to keep switching profiles in ab.


nope its just not stable... this alien game is pretty good at checking if stable or not









iam at 1460 / 1950, running perfectly stable (G1)


----------



## Man from Poland

Why i have so hard life 2 gigabyte g1 gtx970 and 2 whit coil while







what i can do now ppl live whit what or what?


----------



## iluvkfc

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *$ilent*
> 
> I dont understand, why can you not go with the msi gaming or gigabyte G1?
> 
> They are both consistently the top cards when it comes to power delivery, overclocking capability, and I know the msi gaming will have full waterblock support.
> 
> Is it that the cards physically arent available to you? If they are id buy either of those personally over any other 970.


If I am not mistaken cards in SLI run at the same clock speed and I already have one card that maxes at 1475/7500 or so, maybe even lower as I haven't thoroughly tested it. No point in getting something that can clock much higher. Also the MSI/G1 GAMING cost way more than other cards, in they neighborhood of $450 including potential taxes & shipping (if they're even in stock, which is rare).


----------



## $ilent

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *iluvkfc*
> 
> If I am not mistaken cards in SLI run at the same clock speed and I already have one card that maxes at 1475/7500 or so, maybe even lower as I haven't thoroughly tested it. No point in getting something that can clock much higher. Also the MSI/G1 GAMING cost way more than other cards, in they neighborhood of $450 including potential taxes & shipping (if they're even in stock, which is rare).


Ahh, now I understand. I read bad things about the EVGA GTX 970s, not sure if it was aesthetical like coil whine (well not aesthetics but its not really a problem), or if it was something else along the lines of power delivery or phase used.

I cant remember which thread I read it in but it was in the GTX 9** owners club somewhere, almost everyone with a EVGA GTX 970 said they were returning it or choosing not to buy one.


----------



## Clukos

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Hackslash*
> 
> nope its just not stable... this alien game is pretty good at checking if stable or not
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> iam at 1460 / 1950, running perfectly stable (G1)


But it doesn't crash when it's running at my normal oc. The card throttles itself because it's not a demanding game, the throttling is causing the crashes not the oc.

Crysis 3/Ryze/SoM/Bf4 all seem to have absolutely no problem running at 1501/7800 all the time. But the card doesn't throttle when running these games, like at all. It's the same case with League of Legends, throttling -> crash. Any game that doesn't push the card leads to crashing for me at least.


----------



## iluvkfc

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *$ilent*
> 
> Ahh, now I understand. I read bad things about the EVGA GTX 970s, not sure if it was aesthetical like coil whine (well not aesthetics but its not really a problem), or if it was something else along the lines of power delivery or phase used.
> 
> I cant remember which thread I read it in but it was in the GTX 9** owners club somewhere, almost everyone with a EVGA GTX 970 said they were returning it or choosing not to buy one.


Yeah I was considering returning my ACX 1.0 but eventually realized that I'd have to pay a $50 restocking fee, and I got it cheap anyway, so I'm keeping this one. Any thoughts on what might compliment it better, the PNY XLR8 blower card or the EVGA ACX 2.0 SC?


----------



## frag06

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *$ilent*
> 
> Ahh, now I understand. I read bad things about the EVGA GTX 970s, not sure if it was aesthetical like coil whine (well not aesthetics but its not really a problem), or if it was something else along the lines of power delivery or phase used.
> 
> I cant remember which thread I read it in but it was in the GTX 9** owners club somewhere, almost everyone with a EVGA GTX 970 said they were returning it or choosing not to buy one.


Poor cooler design, louder than needed fans, 4 + 2 phase design and it didn't OC very well. Plus the locked voltage.


----------



## Hackslash

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Clukos*
> 
> But it doesn't crash when it's running at my normal oc. The card throttles itself because it's not a demanding game, the throttling is causing the crashes not the oc.
> 
> Crysis 3/Ryze/SoM/Bf4 all seem to have absolutely no problem running at 1501/7800 all the time. But the card doesn't throttle when running these games, like at all. It's the same case with League of Legends, throttling -> crash. Any game that doesn't push the card leads to crashing for me at least.


That is very strange... i had 1500 / 2000 running, bf4 was running fine for hours, alien killed it after 5 minutes







.... never seen throttling.

i have just noticed benchmarks are not usable to check OC stability, i can do benches with no problems at 1560 / 2000, but games die.


----------



## $ilent

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *iluvkfc*
> 
> Yeah I was considering returning my ACX 1.0 but eventually realized that I'd have to pay a $50 restocking fee, and I got it cheap anyway, so I'm keeping this one. Any thoughts on what might compliment it better, the PNY XLR8 blower card or the EVGA ACX 2.0 SC?


Will you be watercooling them?

If not id wager a guess on grabbing the EVGA one since it'd be cooler than the blower PNY one.

Although saying that frag06 makes a good point, it doesnt sound great from his post.


----------



## frag06

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *iluvkfc*
> 
> Yeah I was considering returning my ACX 1.0 but eventually realized that I'd have to pay a $50 restocking fee, and I got it cheap anyway, so I'm keeping this one. Any thoughts on what might compliment it better, the PNY XLR8 blower card or the EVGA ACX 2.0 SC?


I would just get another ACX card if you already have an EVGA card. A different style would be fine, but it may look weird.


----------



## Clukos

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Hackslash*
> 
> That is very strange... i had 1500 / 2000 running, bf4 was running fine for hours, alien killed it after 5 minutes
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> .... never seen throttling.
> 
> i have just noticed benchmarks are not usable to check OC stability, i can do benches with no problems at 1560 / 2000, but games die.


It seems like the card is trying to downvolt itself while also downclocking because the game doesn't need that much horsepower. The problem is it goes from

1501/7800 with 1.218 voltage -> 1489/7800 with 1.012 voltage and the moment it tries to change clocks again it dies.


----------



## iluvkfc

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *$ilent*
> 
> Will you be watercooling them?
> 
> If not id wager a guess on grabbing the EVGA one since it'd be cooler than the blower PNY one.
> 
> Although saying that frag06 makes a good point, it doesnt sound great from his post.


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *frag06*
> 
> I would just get another ACX card if you already have an EVGA card. A different style would be fine, but it may look weird.


Thanks, figured as much. Now my wait begins for Amazon to finally deliver the ACX 2.0 card.


----------



## $ilent

Whats the difference between ACX 1 and 2?


----------



## Draygonn

What actually is coil whine? I switched my whiney 970 from the psu in my Hadron to an HX850 from a previous build and the HX850 made a much louder whine. How is the card making the psu noisy?


----------



## $ilent

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Draygonn*
> 
> What actually is coil whine? I switched the 970 from the psu in my Hadron to an HX850 from a previous build and the psu itself made a much louder whine. How is the card making the psu noisy?


Coil whine is the squealing sound the gpu makes when its under load.

Sorry if you meant specifically what actually is coil whine, I dont fully know just know its something to do with the capacitors.


----------



## Hackslash

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Clukos*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Hackslash*
> 
> That is very strange... i had 1500 / 2000 running, bf4 was running fine for hours, alien killed it after 5 minutes
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> .... never seen throttling.
> 
> i have just noticed benchmarks are not usable to check OC stability, i can do benches with no problems at 1560 / 2000, but games die.
> 
> 
> 
> It seems like the card is trying to downvolt itself while also downclocking because the game doesn't need that much horsepower. The problem is it goes from
> 
> 1501/7800 with 1.218 voltage -> 1489/7800 with 1.012 voltage and the moment it tries to change clocks again it dies.
Click to expand...

Okay never had that but I will watch out for it.
Maybe that behavior will be fixed with a new driver?!


----------



## iluvkfc

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *$ilent*
> 
> Whats the difference between ACX 1 and 2?


http://www.overclockers.com/wp-content/uploads/2014/10/evga_gtx980-1.jpg

TL;DR Better fans, same lousy PCB and heatpipe layout on cooler.


----------



## k3nnis

Am I right in saying the asus strix 970 is not as popular as the gigabyte g1 and msi gaming 970?


----------



## $ilent

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *k3nnis*
> 
> Am I right in saying the asus strix 970 is not as popular as the gigabyte g1 and msi gaming 970?


It's probably #3, then the msi and G1 are 1 or 2.


----------



## rv8000

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Clukos*
> 
> It seems like the card is trying to downvolt itself while also downclocking because the game doesn't need that much horsepower. The problem is it goes from
> 
> 1501/7800 with 1.218 voltage -> 1489/7800 with 1.012 voltage and the moment it tries to change clocks again it dies.


Seems to be my experience so far. 1492/7600 on stock voltage in gw2 for 4 hours straight not a single hiccup, 2 games of league blackscreens, crashes, voltage doing whatever it wants to. It's either driver or bios related, that and boost clock's are the worst thing that's ever happened for overclocking.


----------



## k3nnis

Ok thanks. Just hope I made the right choice getting the asus. I almost got the gigabyte g1.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *$ilent*
> 
> It's probably #3, then the msi and G1 are 1 or 2.


----------



## doza

strix is in build quality maybe strongest of them all,but in terms of oc'ing it falls behind...

enyone having problems using precisionX, somethimes a and s keys on keybord wont work while precision is running lol


----------



## Serandur

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *doza*
> 
> strix is in build quality maybe strongest of them all,but in terms of oc'ing it falls behind...
> 
> enyone having problems using precisionX, somethimes a and s keys on keybord wont work while precision is running lol


The Strix is likely to have the least coil whine/buzz, isn't it? I'm going to have to RMA both of my Gigabyte G1 970s for that crap, was wondering if the Strix was my next best bet.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Man from Poland*
> 
> Why i have so hard life 2 gigabyte g1 gtx970 and 2 whit coil while
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> what i can do now ppl live whit what or what?


This is exactly what my two G1 970s sound like.


----------



## Aznlotus161

Kind of want to look into getting an aftermarket SLI bridge, any suggestions for 2 x Gigabyte G1s on a ASUS Z97-AR mobo?

I'm building this weekend.

Not sure of sizing.


----------



## DrexelDragon

I can't decide if it's worth it to return my 980s and get 970s and save $400 and buy a Nexus 9.. hmmm.. I run a ROG Swift.. What do ya'll think?


----------



## Raikozy

it's funny that after owning and using MSI 970 for 5 days, the coil whine gets quieter and quieter. At this point (as I speak), I can't even hear the coil whine. It probably still present, but the noise has been overshadowed by my case fans (2 top, 2 front, and 2 push pull on the h60 radiator) Aso mind you that all my fans except the 2 top fans are all running at around 600-700rpm. The 2 top fans are corsair sp 120 quiet and they are running at 1200rpm (which are pretty quiet). Originally I had the 2 top fans running at half the speed as well but the led brightness became dim (I want it bright to act as a case lighting) and I need more exhaust power because the msi 970 exhaust 98% of the hot air inside the case.
Oh, and I even rolled up a paper and direct it to my graphic card and almost can't hear anything (more like unsure what noise I am hearing lol


----------



## Raikozy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DrexelDragon*
> 
> I can't decide if it's worth it to return my 980s and get 970s and save $400 and buy a Nexus 9.. hmmm.. I run a ROG Swift.. What do ya'll think?


Wow, I did check out the nexus 6 which is pretty darn nice, but then I've never actually seen the 9 yet (I know they showed it today, but I mean I was looking at the 6 for the whole and didn't spend a second looking at the 9). I just looked at the 9 from google website, and its darn sexy lol. Probably the sexiest pure android tablet around. But then you have that darn nice monitor, I think dual sli 980 will perform better on that. Although I must say that even the 970 sli (especialy if you oc it to 1.5ghz or above) it will be more than enough for a monitor in that caliber.


----------



## quick1unc

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DrockinWV*
> 
> Anyone have any benchmarks or experience with the MSI 970 TwinFrozr V in SLI on 4k?!?


I'm running the 2 MSI Frozr's in SLI on a SAmsung 4k monitor and have had no issues. I have them OC'd to 1542 Boost and 7900 memory. I've been playing Shadow of Mordor, Warcraft, Titanfall and haven't had any issues. I did have 2 crashes in Mordor, but I'm not sure if they were graphical related or not, hasn't occurred recently. I think I have a Heaven 4.0 I can dig up if you want benchmarks.


----------



## dante`afk

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Man from Poland*
> 
> Why i have so hard life 2 gigabyte g1 gtx970 and 2 whit coil while
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> what i can do now ppl live whit what or what?


do you hear that with closed case? I gladly have no coil whine on mines, but I can force it on alien isolation menue with 40.000 fps ;D

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *$ilent*
> 
> Whats the difference between ACX 1 and 2?


acx2 is supposed to cool better.


----------



## DrockinWV

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *quick1unc*
> 
> I'm running the 2 MSI Frozr's in SLI on a SAmsung 4k monitor and have had no issues. I have them OC'd to 1542 Boost and 7900 memory. I've been playing Shadow of Mordor, Warcraft, Titanfall and haven't had any issues. I did have 2 crashes in Mordor, but I'm not sure if they were graphical related or not, hasn't occurred recently. I think I have a Heaven 4.0 I can dig up if you want benchmarks.


That would be awesome if you could send me a few benchmarks when you get a change. I still havent decided which card to go with, I would really like the Gigabyte G1 but always out of stock. Then either going with the Acer XB280HK 4k G-Sync monitor or Asus Rog Swift, but I guess that depends on the cards I get and how well these 970's do in SLI with them.

I would like to go with the EVGA cards but after reading all the bad reviews im kinda of scared going with one of them lol, maybe either the SSC ACX 2.0 or FTW card.... The SSC ACX 2.0 seems to be the only one really in stock.


----------



## fwupow

In case of interest, the Thunder Master overclocking utility from Palit does a great job of saving BIOS on GTX 980/970s. It's free without any login and works on my PNY card.

It seems to acquire control over voltage on my card but as soon as voltage goes up, the V-rel limiter kicks in and knocks it back down. The Power Delivery system on my card just isn't robust enough to get higher clocks by adding more voltage. If it's not the PWR limiter, it's the V-rel limiter knocking the volts and core clock back down.

Anyway if you're having trouble unlocking voltage control, trying a different utility may help.


----------



## snoball

Poland, I have the same noise from my MSI 970.
The noise you hear is me tabbing in and out of Borderlands.


----------



## fullmoonwalk

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Hackslash*
> 
> Okay never had that but I will watch out for it.
> Maybe that behavior will be fixed with a new driver?!


Well, I might have the same prob, or an msi card broken by borderland 2.
The core clock was hovering between 1100 and 1300 during bl 2. It crashed shortly after switching to oc profile when core clock goes to ~1500, didn't notice the voltage reading though. Metro, crysis 2 and bioshock:infinite has no prob so far, guess i will grab that scary alien game to test.


----------



## jlhawn

I guess I am lucky, I have no coil noise with my Gigabyte Gaming G1, and have never had it with any computer hardware. I'm not sure if I even know what it sounds like, the video a few post back I can't hear anything, so maybe my ears can't process coil whine.


----------



## Raikozy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *snoball*
> 
> Poland, I have the same noise from my MSI 970.
> The noise you hear is me tabbing in and out of Borderlands.


Mine does this, and it keeps making this noise during in game, and maybe on idle, although its very subtle. It overshadowed by the rest of my components and literally can't be heard when the case is closed. I just hope that the coil whine doesnt mean i have broken gpu, because I am totally fine with that coil noise as far as I concern.


----------



## Zipperly

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Raikozy*
> 
> Mine does this, and it keeps making this noise during in game, and maybe on idle, although its very subtle. It overshadowed by the rest of my components and literally can't be heard when the case is closed. I just hope that the coil whine doesnt mean i have broken gpu, because I am totally fine with that coil noise as far as I concern.


That would drive me nuts.... Only 2 cards I ever had to do that was a MSI HD 7970 and a Galaxy GTX 580.


----------



## blah238

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *blah238*
> 
> Could someone with the EVGA GTX 970 SC (non-ACX, part number 04G-P4-1972-KR) use this test build of GPU-Z and upload their BIOS to the TechPowerUp BIOS database? I have uploaded my EVGA GTX 970 (non-SC, non-ACX, part number 04G-P4-1970-KR) BIOS and would like to try flashing it with the SC BIOS.
> 
> Thanks!


Anyone?


----------



## dVeLoPe

so i just ran a test on my ssc 970 at stock the card boosted to 1405 (i was excited) but kept fluctuating up and down with the clocks...
is kboost the way to go? I overclocked the card and got a firestrike extreme of 5302 overall and 5835 gfx score *(+110 core/395mem)
if i push the card to +120 it runs 3dmark11 but see little red dots is their a way to for me to go higher i havent touched any other settings


----------



## Menta

I think coil whine is unacceptable no matter what, poor quality control.... and seems to be getting worse odd enough and i wonder why.


----------



## Raikozy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Zipperly*
> 
> That would drive me nuts.... Only 2 cards I ever had to do that was a MSI HD 7970 and a Galaxy GTX 580.


this is weird, I just unplugged my 2 top fans (the noisiest out of all my pc components), at idle, I can't hear my msi 970 anymore, its dead silent. I am being serious, The first day when I got this card, the card coil whine mildly, I don't know why it disapeared now. The only high pitch noise I can hear from my case is my corsair radiator. But I asked about this in the forum and the person said that it was just a pump noise running at full speed and not coil whine.


----------



## snoball

In my life of owning EVGA GTX 260 C216, MSI GTX 470, EVGA GTX 570 HD, PNY GTX 570 (2), Asus GTX 770, EVGA GTX 980, and now this MSI GTX 970.

The GTX 970 is the first one to ever coil whine. It kind of bothers me.


----------



## nandapanda

Some users have found that after "breaking in" the card for a few days the coil whine disappears, sometimes it does, sometimes it doesn't. Guess you're one of the lucky ones


----------



## Raikozy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *nandapanda*
> 
> Some users have found that after "breaking in" the card for a few days the coil whine disappears, sometimes it does, sometimes it doesn't. Guess you're one of the lucky ones


Unfortunately that's just when its on idle lol. Back when I first got the card, it coil whine on idle and coil whie quite noticeably when I'm gaming especialy when the fps goes a bit nuts high. Today though, when its on idle, the gpu is totally silent, no coil whine. However, when i run valley, it does still coil whine mildly, but I was able to hear it because I unplugged 2 of my top fans and completely open the side panel. With the 2 top fans plugged right in and with the side panel on, I can't hear a thing. One funny thing, at first I thought I could still hear the coil whine even with fans and side panel on during the benchmark test, but it turns out that it was the sound of the benchmark audio lol, the sound of insects in that benchmarking tool sounds like a coil whine


----------



## nandapanda

Hahaha been there before. DAMNIT THE CARD HAS CO........my speakers are on.

The MSI and Gigabyte are the same price locally. Tossing up which one to get, might go for the giga considering it has better relative cooling, from what I've read most people seem to have less issues with coil whine on the gigabyte cards as opposed to the MSI's, is that fair to say?


----------



## Arizonian

I've had my case fans on a fan profile so it's been ramped up during games when I've been playing with my G1's. I haven't heard any coil whine but today I turned off case fans and took a close listen. I figured it didn't matter but with all this talk I'd like to know myself.

I don't have coil whine and if I did in the beginning with all the demanding games / hours I've been pushing at these, it may have cleared itself up.


----------



## Zipperly

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Arizonian*
> 
> I've had my case fans on a fan profile so it's been ramped up during games when I've been playing with my G1's. I haven't heard any coil whine but today I turned off case fans and took a close listen. I figured it didn't matter but with all this talk I'd like to know myself.
> 
> I don't have coil whine and if I did in the beginning with all the demanding games / hours I've been pushing at these, it may have cleared itself up.


SLI doing good for you? any stuttering or anything in some of your games?


----------



## Arizonian

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Zipperly*
> 
> SLI doing good for you? any stuttering or anything in some of your games?


I'm quite pleased. Gaming I don't see any difference *visually* between 690, 780TI, or 970 SLI. I think Nvidia has done well with dual and SLI since frame metering was introduced on the 690. Prior to that all my GPU's were single GPU's so I don't have any other SLI to reference.

As for stuttering, again no more or less than the usual in either of those set ups I've tried. I'm just excited to have pushed through Crysis 3 Ultra 4x MSAA low smooth as butter, dips that are 60FPS. When pumped more AA and FPS dropped to 40 FPS, stutter creeped it's ugly head. I guess I needed 980 SLI to play in 8X MSAA smooth. I'm hoping for Crysis 4 and hope CryEngine isn't dead. Battlefield 5 would be nice right about now.

However I ask, *is this not crazy performance for $660-$740 price range?* I saved quite a bit. I was holding out for 990 but I was kidding myself that I could afford that and build a third rig for my kid by Christmas.

I've spent so much lately on upgrades, that now even though I finally have the proper graphics processing power I can't afford the PG278Q.









I know I have to stop but.....I....need....to.....


----------



## dVeLoPe

why and or what is ''power limit'' while running 3dmark11 it keeps going to 1 and back to 0 even with stock settings...

and stock or overclocked my boost speeds keep fluctuating even with kboost enabled..


----------



## RaleighStClair

^ this is the issue right now with the 900 series and getting good stable overcocks. We need a NON-BOOST modded bios badly.


----------



## Zipperly

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Arizonian*
> 
> I'm quite pleased. Gaming I don't see any difference *visually* between 690, 780TI, or 970 SLI. I think Nvidia has done well with dual and SLI since frame metering was introduced on the 690. Prior to that all my GPU's were single GPU's so I don't have any other SLI to reference.
> 
> As for stuttering, again no more or less than the usual in either of those set ups I've tried. I'm just excited to have pushed through Crysis 3 Ultra 4x MSAA low smooth as butter, dips that are 60FPS. When pumped more AA and FPS dropped to 40 FPS, stutter creeped it's ugly head. I guess I needed 980 SLI to play in 8X MSAA smooth. I'm hoping for Crysis 4 and hope CryEngine isn't dead. Battlefield 5 would be nice right about now.
> 
> However I ask, *is this not crazy performance for $660-$740 price range?* I saved quite a bit. I was holding out for 990 but I was kidding myself that I could afford that and build a third rig for my kid by Christmas.
> 
> I've spent so much lately on upgrades, that now even though I finally have the proper graphics processing power I can't afford the PG278Q.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I know I have to stop but.....I....need....to.....


MSAA for Crysis 3 is a complete system hog and doesnt look as good as SMAA. Hardocp did a write up on this not long ago showing how SMAA is superior to MSAA in crysis 3 while not costing nearly the framerate penalty that MSAA causes. SMAA also "as you may know" hits the transparency textures "grass and stuff" far better as well.

http://www.hardocp.com/article/2013/03/12/crysis_3_video_card_performance_iq_review/1#.VD9F8RbgKUk


----------



## revro

on previous pages people came to conclusion that you just have to burn in the cards in games/menus for few hours to get rid of coil whine


----------



## IMI4tth3w

Welp, the GF surprised me with $400 to newegg for my birthday, so i decided it was time to upgrade the ol 760 in my 2013 rig and grab a 970! went with the EVGA SC ACX flavor with 1190Mhz core clock. i had great luck overclocking the 760 and hope to get some nice clocks on the 970 as well. Got a buddy i'm hopefully going to make a quick sale of the 760 and recoup some funds. he said he doesn't want to buy a gpu in fear of wasting too much time playing games, but once i go over there and throw it in his pc, i have a feeling he won't be able to resist. hoping i can get 140-160 out of it which really isn't too unreasonable as they go for about $200 as of now. anyways i'll update with some validation and clocks once it comes in. now the wait beings


----------



## DiaSin

Will the 970 run more than two INDIVIDUAL displays? Or is that a limitation of windows instead of my 7970? I am looking at going X99 once I get some money, which means losing the onboard video, which on my current setup is powering my third screen, the little 19" up top.


----------



## jojoenglish85

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DiaSin*
> 
> Will the 970 run more than two INDIVIDUAL displays? Or is that a limitation of windows instead of my 7970? I am looking at going X99 once I get some money, which means losing the onboard video, which on my current setup is powering my third screen, the little 19" up top.


I am currently running 3x 1440p monitors on one card until my second card comes in to run sli.


----------



## DiaSin

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jojoenglish85*
> 
> I am currently running 3x 1440p monitors on one card until my second card comes in to run sli.


As a single surround display or as individual displays? This is how mine is setup in windows. #3 runs off of the Intel HD4000, as it won't let me run all 3 individually on the 7970.


----------



## StrongForce

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *RaleighStClair*
> 
> ^ this is the issue right now with the 900 series and getting good stable overcocks. We need a NON-BOOST modded bios badly.


Was tempted to get a 970 but with this and the coil whine rumors I feel less and less enticed







, altought I suppose some brands replace coil whine ? how about Inno3d, maybe I should contact them.

Also I personally won't need overclock anyway with my silly 1080p (well 1200p) but still that would be really sad.. and I'm not gonna void warranty by flashing bios either, I don't know about you guys..


----------



## jojoenglish85

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DiaSin*
> 
> As a single surround display or as individual displays? This is how mine is setup in windows. #3 runs off of the Intel HD4000, as it won't let me run all 3 individually on the 7970.


I am currently running them individually. I only do this when im doing my college research papers so i have lots of room to put windows lol.
When i game i put it in surround mode.


----------



## jojoenglish85

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *StrongForce*
> 
> Was tempted to get a 970 but with this and the coil whine rumors I feel less and less enticed
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> , altought I suppose some brands replace coil whine ? how about Inno3d, maybe I should contact them.
> 
> Also I personally won't need overclock anyway with my silly 1080p (well 1200p) but still that would be really sad.. and I'm not gonna void warranty by flashing bios either, I don't know about you guys..


My card doesn't whine at all but it also isn't the best overclocker.


----------



## welly59

I'm soon to be a member of this club, I've got a palit 970 on the wy with blower style cooler.

Anyone know his loud these things are on full fans? I'm running 680 sli at the moment but the reference card in that setup is loud as hell!

Are there any aftermarket fan coolers that fit the 970¿


----------



## DiaSin

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jojoenglish85*
> 
> I am currently running them individually. I only do this when im doing my college research papers so i have lots of room to put windows lol.
> When i game i put it in surround mode.


Sweet, thanks. I've been looking at the 970 for awhile, since its nearly twice as powerful as my 7970 once you clock it up to 1500 on the core. My 7970 WILL NOT overclock. THen again, I am not using all the power connectors. I am running 6+6+2 on a card with 2x8 connectors. The original design of this card was 6+8, so its fine that way at stock speeds.. but they added a second pair of pins for OC headroom, and my PSU doesn't have those last two pins.


----------



## StrongForce

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jojoenglish85*
> 
> My card doesn't whine at all but it also isn't the best overclocker.


Which one that would be, one with stock cooler ?

Also I'm sad that Inno3d doesn't have the x3 Herculez for the 970 like they had for the 770 that's dumb..


----------



## gizmo11x

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *fullmoonwalk*
> 
> Well, I might have the same prob, or an msi card broken by borderland 2.
> The core clock was hovering between 1100 and 1300 during bl 2. It crashed shortly after switching to oc profile when core clock goes to ~1500, didn't notice the voltage reading though. Metro, crysis 2 and bioshock:infinite has no prob so far, guess i will grab that scary alien game to test.


I get fluctuating voltage/clocks in Borderlands as well. mine is a Giga G1


----------



## Cakewalk_S

This is the absolute max temp I can reach with my modded AIO card with the VRM. And the VRM cooling heatsink is modded also...

Surprised me how hot it can get...
But, overall the strix is a great card. Just wish the power target was much much higher, then I could really push at and past 1500Mhz


----------



## The Nano

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *StrongForce*
> 
> Was tempted to get a 970 but with this and the coil whine rumors I feel less and less enticed
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> , altought I suppose some brands replace coil whine ? how about Inno3d, maybe I should contact them.
> 
> Also I personally won't need overclock anyway with my silly 1080p (well 1200p) but still that would be really sad.. and I'm *not gonna void warranty by flashing bios either*, I don't know about you guys..


Son you are on wrong forum.


----------



## Rapster

I too fear deletion...









Edit: Does that bar fill up the longer you don't upgrade?



Aaaarghhh...!!!!


----------



## StrongForce

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *The Nano*
> 
> Son you are on wrong forum.


I'd probably do it if I had ton of money to spend... "Son" psh..


----------



## Tup3x

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *gizmo11x*
> 
> I get fluctuating voltage/clocks in Borderlands as well. mine is a Giga G1


Fluctuating boost is a major PITA. It makes stable overclock unstable and not because it can't handle the max speed... This is problematic in SW:TOR for example. Clocks drop down but voltage drops way too much --> TDR. It would be so nice if we could disable this "feature". For that reason I have to stick with something that's little over 1400 MHz.

I'm almost certain that those who do 1500 MHz OC's would have massive issues in less demanding games thanks to fluctuating voltage in utilisation perfcap situations..

----
I'm now forcing my card to run at lowest possible RPM now. Here's why:








Valley Extreme HD.


----------



## dante`afk

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Cakewalk_S*
> 
> This is the absolute max temp I can reach with my modded AIO card with the VRM. And the VRM cooling heatsink is modded also...
> 
> Surprised me how hot it can get...
> But, overall the strix is a great card. Just wish the power target was much much higher, then I could really push at and past 1500Mhz


120c ? what mod? core clock?


----------



## Raikozy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *welly59*
> 
> I'm soon to be a member of this club, I've got a palit 970 on the wy with blower style cooler.
> 
> Anyone know his loud these things are on full fans? I'm running 680 sli at the moment but the reference card in that setup is loud as hell!
> 
> Are there any aftermarket fan coolers that fit the 970¿


logically speaking, the blower fan will be the nosiest, most likely noisier and hotter than the stock alloy shraud made by nvidia, and its not meant for massive overclocking. They used that shraud on 770 780 and 980 for some reason they don't do it for 970. So GPU distributors have to make a custom cheap cooler, which in this case, they decided to use the blower style cooler you typically found in the 600 series (the 670 and 680). Since you have the 680, I would expect the cooler to be as noisy. However since the chip in the 900 series is very power effecient and cool, the fan won't spin as fast, so logically speaking, it will run slightly quieter.

I am not sure about 3rd party coolers but corsair has just announced their liquid cooler kit.


----------



## Rahldrac

Anybody know why the ventilation holes on my two G1s are different?


----------



## welly59

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Raikozy*
> 
> logically speaking, the blower fan will be the nosiest, most likely noisier and hotter than the stock alloy shraud made by nvidia, and its not meant for massive overclocking. They used that shraud on 770 780 and 980 for some reason they don't do it for 970. So GPU distributors have to make a custom cheap cooler, which in this case, they decided to use the blower style cooler you typically found in the 600 series (the 670 and 680). Since you have the 680, I would expect the cooler to be as noisy. However since the chip in the 900 series is very power effecient and cool, the fan won't spin as fast, so logically speaking, it will run slightly quieter.
> 
> I am not sure about 3rd party coolers but corsair has just announced their liquid cooler kit.


I've seen accelero have updated their twin turbo range with compatibility for the 970 so I'll add one of those in the near future. I would have gone for a version with an after market cooling system but I had a really good deal on this card - £220 - too good to turndown really.

I currently have 680s in sli, one has twin froze cooling and is quiet as a mouse, the other has reference cooling though and is often topping out full fan speed and is quite noisy. Headphones solve the problem though

I'll be picking up another 970 in a couple of months so will be running sli then, until I will be able to make do with having less power than my 680 sli gives


----------



## Brulf

So was shopping around for a 970... kinda expensive


----------



## StrongForce

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Tup3x*
> 
> Fluctuating boost is a major PITA. It makes stable overclock unstable and not because it can't handle the max speed... This is problematic in SW:TOR for example. Clocks drop down but voltage drops way too much --> TDR. It would be so nice if we could disable this "feature". For that reason I have to stick with something that's little over 1400 MHz.
> 
> I'm almost certain that those who do 1500 MHz OC's would have massive issues in less demanding games thanks to fluctuating voltage in utilisation perfcap situations..
> 
> Valley Extreme HD.


It would be nice if there was a way to disable this feature.. let's make pressure on Nvidia (as if).


----------



## Tup3x

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *StrongForce*
> 
> It would be nice if there was a way to disable this feature.. let's make pressure on Nvidia (as if).


I wonder what would be the best way to do that...


----------



## Luck100

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *StrongForce*
> 
> It would be nice if there was a way to disable this feature.. let's make pressure on Nvidia (as if).


Doesn't afterburner allow you to set a constant voltage?


----------



## drnilly007

Came here to post Galax EXOC 970 in stock but its OOs now.


----------



## StrongForce

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Tup3x*
> 
> I wonder what would be the best way to do that...


Maybe if enough people spam their twitter account with tweets ?
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Luck100*
> 
> Doesn't afterburner allow you to set a constant voltage?


I don't have the card but the problem seems more complicated otherwise people wouldn't complain about it







it's like a built in feature that Nvidia decided to "force" on us to save watts.. which is kinda dumb when you think about it, if an user wants to push clocks at the price of extra watts it's his choice!

I think for that very reason they might address the problem..

Or hope at least..

I have my eyes on Inno3d GTX 970 dual fan one, I wish more people made reviews of Inno3d cards, they're awesome..some might come soon.


----------



## Cakewalk_S

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dante`afk*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Cakewalk_S*
> 
> This is the absolute max temp I can reach with my modded AIO card with the VRM. And the VRM cooling heatsink is modded also...
> 
> Surprised me how hot it can get...
> But, overall the strix is a great card. Just wish the power target was much much higher, then I could really push at and past 1500Mhz
> 
> 
> 
> 120c ? what mod? core clock?
Click to expand...

Where do you see 120c? The max vrm temp is 74C. Thats with my dual 70mm fans blowing at about 15%... In quiet mode.

You guys notice after burner gives higher benchmark scores? Exact same clock for clock I get 0.5fps higher in Valley comparing msi afterburner to evga precision...


----------



## DiaSin

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *drnilly007*
> 
> Came here to post Galax EXOC 970 in stock but its OOs now.


I wish they hadn't abandoned the north american market.. I would love to have the Galax 970.

Edit: THEY HAVE A US WEBSTORE!! You just have to buy straight from them!


----------



## Raikozy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *welly59*
> 
> I've seen accelero have updated their twin turbo range with compatibility for the 970 so I'll add one of those in the near future. I would have gone for a version with an after market cooling system but I had a really good deal on this card - £220 - too good to turndown really.
> 
> I currently have 680s in sli, one has twin froze cooling and is quiet as a mouse, the other has reference cooling though and is often topping out full fan speed and is quite noisy. Headphones solve the problem though
> 
> I'll be picking up another 970 in a couple of months so will be running sli then, until I will be able to make do with having less power than my 680 sli gives


Ah I see. I used to have noisy gpu too, solved the issue with a headphone lol


----------



## flopticalcube

Has anyone here with an EVGA ACX 2.0 card tried the new BIOS? If so, what are the noise levels like under load?


----------



## Pelinox

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DiaSin*
> 
> I wish they hadn't abandoned the north american market.. I would love to have the Galax 970.
> 
> Edit: THEY HAVE A US WEBSTORE!! You just have to buy straight from them!


You should totally wait for the black edition!
http://www.overclockers.co.uk/showproduct.php?prodid=GX-006-GX


----------



## bluerunner182

Hi,

Longtime lurker, first time poster. I am at a loss for which 970 to get (when they become available). I've read tons of reviews, and it seems that the Zotac Amp! Omega is a solid choice, especially with its cooler. Does anyone know how the ZOTAC stacks up to other cards such as the Gigabyte and MSI?


----------



## jlhawn

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *bluerunner182*
> 
> Hi,
> 
> Longtime lurker, first time poster. I am at a loss for which 970 to get (when they become available). I've read tons of reviews, and it seems that the Zotac Amp! Omega is a solid choice, especially with its cooler. Does anyone know how the ZOTAC stacks up to other cards such as the Gigabyte and MSI?


Gigabyte and MSI are the top 2, with ASUS in at 3rd.
Zotac is fair.


----------



## bluerunner182

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jlhawn*
> 
> Gigabyte and MSI are the top 2, with ASUS in at 3rd.
> Zotac is fair.


How so? What makes them better than the ZOTAC? Are their parts, cooler, OC better, etc?


----------



## Raikozy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *bluerunner182*
> 
> How so? What makes them better than the ZOTAC? Are their parts, cooler, OC better, etc?


gigabyte and msi both overclocked the best, their coolers perform the best with the gigabyte outperforming the cooling performance slightly vs. the 970 but not much. MSI, gigabyte, and asus both have upgrades components (for longer life span and better oc). These 3 are the most reliable, and have the best warranty. zotac has 1 year less warranty. I am not sure about the quality of zotac cards though, but I know for sure that palit is bad, their 970 have cheap built quality and only 1 year warranty (they' can't even trust their own products lol). All in all, those 3 brands (msi, gigabyte, and asus) are more popular, majority of people buy them (gigabyte no 1, msi no 2, asus no 3, evga kinda lacking behind this time around). More buyers tells you that people trust their products (less issues, better all around cards)

Oh and the gigabyte is cherry picked (they said it in the box), although honestly, I think my card (msi) is cherry picked by luck as well


----------



## doza

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Serandur*
> 
> The Strix is likely to have the least coil whine/buzz, isn't it? I'm going to have to RMA both of my Gigabyte G1 970s for that crap, was wondering if the Strix was my next best bet.
> This is exactly what my two G1 970s sound like.


dont know, only a few members here have strix, there are more members that report coil whine with giga and msi just becouse there are more members that have that cards... i think if a more people purchase'd strix it woud be the same thing as mentioned above

build quality does not guarantee that u want have coil whine...


----------



## Rmerwede

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *bluerunner182*
> 
> Hi,
> 
> Longtime lurker, first time poster. I am at a loss for which 970 to get (when they become available). I've read tons of reviews, and it seems that the Zotac Amp! Omega is a solid choice, especially with its cooler. Does anyone know how the ZOTAC stacks up to other cards such as the Gigabyte and MSI?


The MSI has the best build imho. Best power delivery, but asus and zotac not far off. MSI and ASUS are passive cooling till a certain temp is reached, so they are the most quiet at idle. IMHO, MSI and ASUS look the best, zotac omega is slighty more than 2 slots. Zotac has best warranty idk about their service. MSI had better service than ASUS. All this is why I picked the MSIs, and can vouch that the 2 cards I got are very nice, quiet, and cool oc'd to 1500/2000.

Edit: Evidently I forgot the Gigabyte 970. Supposedly it is the best overall out of all of them. I never really considered Gigabyte, and I don't like the look of their cooler, so I omitted it, but it could be the best. I do like the fact that the VRM cooling is built into the primary heatsink.


----------



## tango bango

Has anyone here returned their EVGA card for a refund with the EVGA store? I'm still waiting for my refund as its past the 5 to 7 days.


----------



## dVeLoPe

asic score of 72.5% on my SSC evga card.

I still cant figure out why my boost clocks keep jumping around so much EVEN at STOCK settings...

considering returning the card and going with the G1 if i cant figure it out overclocks ''ok'' to 1515 and 4075mem


----------



## semitope

any idea why the asus strix is not listed on newegg anymore? it's disappeared from the list of 970 cards and if you have a link to it you can't choose autonotify like before. Is there a revision to be released with the original cancelled or what?


----------



## dVeLoPe

g1 instock at egg wonder if i should pick it up or give evga a chance lol


----------



## DrockinWV

Just ordered myself 2 of these bad lads.....


----------



## r0ach

Anyone have comment on the weird Gigabyte 970 issues I was seeing?:

http://www.overclock.net/t/1519162/gigabyte-970-980-is-the-most-ridiculously-designed-card-ive-ever-seen


----------



## rv8000

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *bluerunner182*
> 
> Hi,
> 
> Longtime lurker, first time poster. I am at a loss for which 970 to get (when they become available). I've read tons of reviews, and it seems that the Zotac Amp! Omega is a solid choice, especially with its cooler. Does anyone know how the ZOTAC stacks up to other cards such as the Gigabyte and MSI?


The Omega card is currently voltage locked as far as we know, the extreme is not. They both share the same pcb/components so it may be possible to flash the extreme bios to it, if not now definitely in the future. They both have up to a 345w tdp higher than even the gigabyte card. The extreme features binned chips, the omega does not. Im unsure what the power delivery setup is atm since we haven't gotten word on their voltage controllers (at best its 11+2 but I have my doubts thats the true setup). Both coolers are very efficient, I have not seen the omega HSF taken apart but the extreme HSF is definitely good quality. Their OC software seems kind of buggy atm so the voltage control with the Extreme card through firestorm is a bit hit or miss atm. I know nothing of their RMA service, I've heard it's quite long wait for RMA's but they seem to have had a lot of new managment move recently. The Omega is a good card, and will be even better if they allow voltage control (at some point we should be able to flash to a custom bios with more voltage control anyways). I'd say the Extreme is definitely pricey for what you're getting in terms of an all around package; good card either way.

*I've been told there are no plans for waterblocks currently (at least fullcover).


----------



## DrockinWV

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *r0ach*
> 
> Anyone have comment on the weird Gigabyte 970 issues I was seeing?:
> 
> http://www.overclock.net/t/1519162/gigabyte-970-980-is-the-most-ridiculously-designed-card-ive-ever-seen


Hopefully I wont be, but can let you know in a few days


----------



## dVeLoPe

so before i purchase i was wondering will the G1 have the same fluctuating boost clocks stock or oced?


----------



## dVeLoPe

keeps saying power limit 1 (set power to max 110% in presicion) for some reason and not going up to 1.212+ vcore


----------



## Didjo

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *rv8000*
> 
> The Omega card is currently voltage locked as far as we know, the extreme is not. They both share the same pcb/components so it may be possible to flash the extreme bios to it, if not now definitely in the future. They both have up to a 345w tdp higher than even the gigabyte card. The extreme features binned chips, the omega does not. Im unsure what the power delivery setup is atm since we haven't gotten word on their voltage controllers (at best its 11+2 but I have my doubts thats the true setup). Both coolers are very efficient, I have not seen the omega HSF taken apart but the extreme HSF is definitely good quality. Their OC software seems kind of buggy atm so the voltage control with the Extreme card through firestorm is a bit hit or miss atm. I know nothing of their RMA service, I've heard it's quite long wait for RMA's but they seem to have had a lot of new managment move recently. The Omega is a good card, and will be even better if they allow voltage control (at some point we should be able to flash to a custom bios with more voltage control anyways). I'd say the Extreme is definitely pricey for what you're getting in terms of an all around package; good card either way.
> 
> *I've been told there are no plans for waterblocks currently (at least fullcover).


Sorry, but what is binned chips and HSF?


----------



## Clukos

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dVeLoPe*
> 
> asic score of 72.5% on my SSC evga card.
> 
> I still cant figure out why my boost clocks keep jumping around so much EVEN at STOCK settings...
> 
> considering returning the card and going with the G1 if i cant figure it out overclocks ''ok'' to 1515 and 4075mem


Even mine jumps up and down. It keeps undervolting/underclocking with no apparent reason. Tdp remains below 80%, temps are below 68 Celsius, the card just doesn't want to run at its stock voltage for some reason.

Maybe it's has something to do with Afterburner, maybe it's the drivers or the bios but i am going back to stock for now because i am pissed off of getting random crashes in games where i should not.


----------



## DiaSin

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Pelinox*
> 
> You should totally wait for the black edition!
> http://www.overclockers.co.uk/showproduct.php?prodid=GX-006-GX


Depends on if it shows up on the US webstore. Their selection seems severely limited. As they don't ship to north american distributors anymore their webstore is the only place to get their cards around here. I kinda like the original one anyway..
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dVeLoPe*
> 
> g1 instock at egg wonder if i should pick it up or give evga a chance lol


Buy elsewhere, newegg has jacked up their prices recently. By alot. 980s are nearly $700 there right now..


----------



## DiaSin

Delete this please.


----------



## Clukos

Because i am new to GPU boost, is there any way we can remove it with a modded bios?


----------



## Strileckifunk

Well.. I did it. Bit the bullet on a Gigabyte GTX 970 G1 having edition. 355 shipped with visa checkout coupon. Now to sell my 7970..


----------



## DiaSin

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Strileckifunk*
> 
> Well.. I did it. Bit the bullet on a Gigabyte GTX 970 G1 having edition. 355 shipped with visa checkout coupon. Now to sell my 7970..


Let me know how it turns out, I am looking at the same upgrade.


----------



## Strileckifunk

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DiaSin*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Strileckifunk*
> 
> Well.. I did it. Bit the bullet on a Gigabyte GTX 970 G1 having edition. 355 shipped with visa checkout coupon. Now to sell my 7970..
> 
> 
> 
> Let me know how it turns out, I am looking at the same upgrade.
Click to expand...

The benchmarks say it all. Plus I won't mind having a better looking and cooler card in my rig. Have a few offers off eBay for my 7970 around 150 bucks so it's really not that bad.


----------



## mikailmohammed

Guys when will a water block be out for the 970?


----------



## rv8000

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Didjo*
> 
> Sorry, but what is binned chips and HSF?


A "binned" chip is basically a gpu that has been put through a screening process for the purpose of high overclockability; a cherry picked gpu that will (should) overclock better than the average card.

H.S.F is short for heatsink and fan, the cooler on the card.


----------



## Russ369

Man I hate buying stuff from newegg Canada since everything leaves out of California and I'm in toronto... On Monday I put my order through it says it shipped out and it's been 3 days since and no movement at all, usually by now it reaches Vancouver and moves onward, blah I hate waiting


----------



## dVeLoPe

i was looking to get 200$ for my ref gtx 680 (1250ish clocker) but I think maybe 180-150 is more what its worth i guess (paid 550$ for it launch day barely used it) since I only have 1 gfx port but if i cant sell it ill use as a dedicated physx card when i upgrade to the new gen chrismas time


----------



## bluerunner182

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *rv8000*
> 
> The Omega card is currently voltage locked as far as we know, the extreme is not. They both share the same pcb/components so it may be possible to flash the extreme bios to it, if not now definitely in the future. They both have up to a 345w tdp higher than even the gigabyte card. The extreme features binned chips, the omega does not. Im unsure what the power delivery setup is atm since we haven't gotten word on their voltage controllers (at best its 11+2 but I have my doubts thats the true setup). Both coolers are very efficient, I have not seen the omega HSF taken apart but the extreme HSF is definitely good quality. Their OC software seems kind of buggy atm so the voltage control with the Extreme card through firestorm is a bit hit or miss atm. I know nothing of their RMA service, I've heard it's quite long wait for RMA's but they seem to have had a lot of new managment move recently. The Omega is a good card, and will be even better if they allow voltage control (at some point we should be able to flash to a custom bios with more voltage control anyways). I'd say the Extreme is definitely pricey for what you're getting in terms of an all around package; good card either way.
> 
> *I've been told there are no plans for waterblocks currently (at least fullcover).


I was able to snag a Gigabyte Gaming G1 off of Newegg today, So i'll be going with that simply because it was in stock. I was originally planning on the MSI or ZOTAC, but since I couldn't find either in stock and the Gigabyte came up, I went with that one. I read your review/breakdown on the STRIXxGIGABYTExMSI cards, which was very well done and really informative; the only one that I wanted to see as well was the ZOTAC! Guess it doesn't matter anymore though :-/


----------



## tango bango

FYI on anyone getting a G1. I had one and besidse the display port issue it was radical in performance. I had mine at a stable 1592/8004 OC. Ran firestrike with a score of 10750. But the display port issue was so frustrating. Contacted gigabyte support and that was a big fail. So I searched and found out that gigabyte might have fixed this issue with a revision 1.1 graphics card. I sent mine back for a replacement card.


----------



## Strileckifunk

Btw guys ordering off Newegg.. Be sure to use promo code "visacheckout" and use the visa checkout at the end.. 20 bucks off easy


----------



## rv8000

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *bluerunner182*
> 
> I was able to snag a Gigabyte Gaming G1 off of Newegg today, So i'll be going with that simply because it was in stock. I was originally planning on the MSI or ZOTAC, but since I couldn't find either in stock and the Gigabyte came up, I went with that one. I read your review/breakdown on the STRIXxGIGABYTExMSI cards, which was very well done and really informative; the only one that I wanted to see as well was the ZOTAC! Guess it doesn't matter anymore though :-/


They're all solid cards tbh. I would really like to add the Zotac card in but it's been a few days since hearing back from the rep and I'm still missing a lot of info so it wouldn't be fair to toss it in the comparison with so much information missing.


----------



## aViolentBee

Seriously guys? No one got this yet??? http://www.tichepc.sk/Inno3D-GeForce-GTX-970-iChill-X4-Air-Boss-4096-MB-GDDR5.html?arg1=001001162001023 Looks better than the other cards imo.


----------



## OkanG

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *aViolentBee*
> 
> Seriously guys? No one got this yet??? http://www.tichepc.sk/Inno3D-GeForce-GTX-970-iChill-X4-Air-Boss-4096-MB-GDDR5.html?arg1=001001162001023 Looks better than the other cards imo.


Ugh, that looks so.. Ricer


----------



## semitope

Quote:


> GPU power control is handled by an ON-Semi conductor NCP81174 4-phase controller (located at the back PCB) operating in 3-phase interleaved mode with six dual-channel Sinopower SM7320 doubled with drivers at the back. The GPU power also uses 6×0.20uH "Super-Ferrite-core" chokes with 6x 820uF solid capacitors while memory is serviced with a Richtek RT8807 (or some variant of it) controller on a two-phase setup using two pairs of NIKO Semiconductor PK616BA and PK632BA MOSFETs with two 0.68uH Super-ferrite chokes. The 4GB memory modules are Samsung K4G41325FC-HC28 rated 1.5V at 0.28ns (7000Mbps). The BIOS flash memory is located near the GPU core and is a 2Mbit ChingisTek 8-pin SOIC chip.


what does it meaaaaan

http://www.modders-inc.com/msi-gtx-970-gaming-4g-gpu-review/4/


----------



## revro

so revision A1 on GB gaming G1 is 1.0 or 1.1? A1 is what gpuz is showing on my gaming g1


----------



## MikeGR7

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *aViolentBee*
> 
> Seriously guys? No one got this yet??? http://www.tichepc.sk/Inno3D-GeForce-GTX-970-iChill-X4-Air-Boss-4096-MB-GDDR5.html?arg1=001001162001023 Looks better than the other cards imo.


That small fan on top shouts *problem with noise*. Also dual six pin pcie connectors? Not....

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *revro*
> 
> so revision A1 on GB gaming G1 is 1.0 or 1.1? A1 is what gpuz is showing on my gaming g1


Save yourself the trouble and check for a white label in the side of the cards box. It has some stats, eg Vram size and clearly say Rev xxx.
Pray you have Rev 1.0 and don't hear anyone....


----------



## aViolentBee

You cannot know till you try it. Also, what's bad about the 2x6 connectors? I'm ignorant on this matter, enlighten me please.


----------



## Raikozy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Russ369*
> 
> Man I hate buying stuff from newegg Canada since everything leaves out of California and I'm in toronto... On Monday I put my order through it says it shipped out and it's been 3 days since and no movement at all, usually by now it reaches Vancouver and moves onward, blah I hate waiting


Sorry bro, but we have to deal with it. newegg.ca stocks their cards (970) every thursday afternoon only. When you buy it on thursday, the billing process will take half day and they will send it to purolator by friday night. Then they have to drive from Industry, CA to Vancouver (takes approx 3 days including weekend) and it will be in vancouver around monday night. Then it will take another 3 days until thursday night to get to Toronto facility. On friday, they will start delivering it to houses. BTW I learned my lesson, make sure you write BIG! in a paper saying I am at home please ring the bell for a good 1 minute. The delivery man was freakin lazy. He freakin knocked the door lightly (maybe he lied), and the person didn't even ring the bells. Yes bells, I have 2, he didn't even press one. Someone was at my house the whole time, sitting 3 meters away from the front door and din't hear a thing. I went home later in the afternoon and found a purolator notice sticked in the front door saying (we missed you, pick it up after 7pm).....They should return my shipment money back lol, so lazy.


----------



## Russ369

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Raikozy*
> 
> Sorry bro, but we have to deal with it. newegg.ca stocks their cards (970) every thursday afternoon only. When you buy it on thursday, the billing process will take half day and they will send it to purolator by friday night. Then they have to drive from Industry, CA to Vancouver (takes approx 3 days including weekend) and it will be in vancouver around monday night. Then it will take another 3 days until thursday night to get to Toronto facility. On friday, they will start delivering it to houses. BTW I learned my lesson, make sure you write BIG! in a paper saying I am at home please ring the bell for a good 1 minute. The delivery man was freakin lazy. He freakin knocked the door lightly (maybe he lied), and the person didn't even ring the bells. Yes bells, I have 2, he didn't even press one. Someone was at my house the whole time, sitting 3 meters away from the front door and din't hear a thing. I went home later in the afternoon and found a purolator notice sticked in the front door saying (we missed you, pick it up after 7pm).....They should return my shipment money back lol, so lazy.


I paid for express shipping too, an extra 25 bucks to get it maybe a day early... Not worth the money guess I'll know for next time...


----------



## nandapanda

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MikeGR7*
> 
> That small fan on top shouts *problem with noise*. Also dual six pin pcie connectors? Not....
> Save yourself the trouble and check for a white label in the side of the cards box. It has some stats, eg Vram size and clearly say Rev xxx.
> Pray you have Rev 1.0 and don't hear anyone....


What is the problem with revisions for past 1.0? Is this for the G1?


----------



## nandapanda

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *r0ach*
> 
> Anyone have comment on the weird Gigabyte 970 issues I was seeing?:
> 
> http://www.overclock.net/t/1519162/gigabyte-970-980-is-the-most-ridiculously-designed-card-ive-ever-seen


would also like to hear if any G1 owners are experiencing this issue, would definitely be a deal breaker for me


----------



## RedBeaver

Got my Zotac 970 yesterday to replace my 660Ti.

This thing is a BEAST! Have some issues with my U2414H monitor though... Display Port crapping out. Could be cable.

But I'm loving ZOTAC's short form factor! Overclock like mad!


----------



## 970Rules

I just like to point out how badly 970 has changed the old market prices.. it's hilarious looking at newegg right now.

While everyone sure clearing out older 700 series... these are prices killer....

http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16814127770&cm_re=gtx_780ti-_-14-127-770-_-Product

a MSI GTX 780Ti GAMING for 420, Plus a 30 dollar rebate for total of $389.99..... and it gets worst there throwing in a 20 dollar newegg gift card + the free game on top of that!

None of the 780ti owner could of seen this happening just few months ago.
all 780ti owners was like maxwell won't be that (much) better , price wise thro it has done it's real damage.

sidenote - the poor 290x TRI-X is now 370 bucks with free games rofl.
http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16814202079&cm_re=r9_290x-_-14-202-079-_-Product


----------



## MikeGR7

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *aViolentBee*
> 
> You cannot know till you try it. Also, what's bad about the 2x6 connectors? I'm ignorant on this matter, enlighten me please.


No need to try it. It's plain logic. Small fan size at low rpm does nothing for airflow. Small fan size at high rpm does something but is very loud.
Also worse sound decibells, the piercing type. Motherboards of old time had something similar and there's a reason they don't have anymore.
As for the 6 pin connectors, they may hinder some OC ability of the card since others like G1 have more headroom with one 8+ one 6.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *nandapanda*
> 
> What is the problem with revisions for past 1.0? Is this for the G1?


The Rev 1.0 sports a high end Voltage controller that, due to high demand and limited supply, has changed to an *alternative* version in Rev 1.1.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *nandapanda*
> 
> would also like to hear if any G1 owners are experiencing this issue, would definitely be a deal breaker for me


I have two and face no problems whatsoever.


----------



## Travis6

Where are you guys getting the 970? I had an order in Amazon for over a week and nothing so I cancelled when i heard it might take 5 weeks.


----------



## MikeGR7

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *970Rules*
> 
> sidenote - the poor *290x* TRI-X is now 370 bucks with free games rofl.
> http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16814202079&cm_re=r9_290x-_-14-202-079-_-Product


Not worth it. 329 (The 970 price) whould be max imo.
I base that on Perf/watt and Gsync/Physx.
Takes points perf wise so 329 is fair.
In my opinion again.


----------



## ccRicers

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *970Rules*
> 
> I just like to point out how badly 970 has changed the old market prices.. it's hilarious looking at newegg right now.
> 
> While everyone sure clearing out older 700 series... these are prices killer....
> 
> http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16814127770&cm_re=gtx_780ti-_-14-127-770-_-Product
> 
> a MSI GTX 780Ti GAMING for 420, Plus a 30 dollar rebate for total of $389.99..... and it gets worst there throwing in a 20 dollar newegg gift card + the free game on top of that!
> 
> None of the 780ti owner could of seen this happening just few months ago.
> all 780ti owners was like maxwell won't be that (much) better , price wise thro it has done it's real damage.
> 
> sidenote - the poor 290x TRI-X is now 370 bucks with free games rofl.
> http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16814202079&cm_re=r9_290x-_-14-202-079-_-Product


Damn, that would be a bargain if I was looking for a better performer than the 970. Most of the 980's have shot up in price and was supposed to be cheaper than the 780 Ti. Since both cards can go head to head with each other in most situations, you might as well just go with that. Yeah it's no Maxwell, but still $389 is almost a bargain. +Rep for finding that even though I will not be getting it soon. It might go on a possible future build.


----------



## DrockinWV

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Travis6*
> 
> Where are you guys getting the 970? I had an order in Amazon for over a week and nothing so I cancelled when i heard it might take 5 weeks.


http://www.nowinstock.net/


----------



## rv8000

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MikeGR7*
> 
> No need to try it. It's plain logic. Small fan size at low rpm does nothing for airflow. Small fan size at high rpm does something but is very loud.
> Also worse sound decibells, the piercing type. Motherboards of old time had something similar and there's a reason they don't have anymore.
> As for the 6 pin connectors, they may hinder some OC ability of the card since others like G1 have more headroom with one 8+ one 6.
> *The Rev 1.0 sports a high end Voltage controller that, due to high demand and limited supply, has changed to an *alternative* version in Rev 1.1.*
> I have two and face no problems whatsoever.


Last I heard they only mentioned PWM controller, not specifically "voltage controller". I'd like to see some proof! Also the voltage controller on the G1 rev1.0 can be found on the MSI card, and some reference boards for 970s and 980s, I wouldn't exactly call it high end. It doesn't even allow for extra monitoring like the controller on the Strix...


----------



## Clukos

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ccRicers*
> 
> Damn, that would be a bargain if I was looking for a better performer than the 970. Most of the 980's have shot up in price and was supposed to be cheaper than the 780 Ti. Since both cards can go head to head with each other in most situations, you might as well just go with that. Yeah it's no Maxwell, but still $389 is almost a bargain. +Rep for finding that even though I will not be getting it soon. It might go on a possible future build.


The 970 should perform on par with most 780 tis at much lower power consumption. Personally i'd go for a 970 instead of a 780 ti right now even if the prices were even.

Just for reference, this is what my 970 can pull of under air: http://www.3dmark.com/fs/2955994

And it's not a great overclocker as well, people have been hitting 14k+ gpu scores. Is the 780 ti that much faster that can justify the higher power consumption, heat and 1 gig less vram? We are still waiting for a modded bios/better drivers for the 980/970s as well. Only problem i can see of going 970/980 over a 780 ti right now is the availability according to where you live (they are VERY hard to find here in Europe).


----------



## MikeGR7

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *rv8000*
> 
> Last I heard they only mentioned PWM controller, not specifically "voltage controller". I'd like to see some proof! Also the voltage controller on the G1 rev1.0 can be found on the MSI card, and some reference boards for 970s and 980s, I wouldn't exactly call it high end. It doesn't even allow for extra monitoring like the controller on the Strix...


ANDDDD.........

You are right!
My head is melted from gaming i guess. The PWM controller is what i meant.








That said the MSI is also a great card. As for the strix/zotac i've learned a lesson with last 780.
The usual ncp 4206 got unlocked but asus and some special ncp 4208 not.
So having the most popular version helps the odds you get a good treat later.

Thanks for clarifying that *my mistake* though as the last thing i want is spread fuss.


----------



## RaleighStClair

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MikeGR7*
> 
> ...The Rev 1.0 sports a high end Voltage controller that, due to high demand and limited supply, has changed to an *alternative* version in Rev 1.1.
> I have two and face no problems whatsoever.


How can we tell which version/revision we have? And does anyone know where the switch is for the Dual BIOS?


----------



## MikeGR7

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Clukos*
> 
> The 970 should perform on par with most 780 tis at much lower power consumption. Personally i'd go for a 970 instead of a 780 ti right now even if the prices were even.
> 
> Just for reference, this is what my 970 can pull of under air: http://www.3dmark.com/fs/2955994
> 
> And it's not a great overclocker as well, people have been hitting 14k+ gpu scores. Is the 780 ti that much faster that can justify the higher power consumption, heat and 1 gig less vram? We are still waiting for a modded bios/better drivers for the 980/970s as well. Only problem i can see of going 970/980 over a 780 ti right now is the availability according to where you live (they are VERY hard to find here in Europe).


Tottaly agree! Not to mention some nice DX12 goodies.
That said if you go 7xx series my advice is find an OCed 6gb version of 780.
3GB at the 780ti sucks.


----------



## MikeGR7

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *RaleighStClair*
> 
> How can we tell which version/revision we have? And does anyone know where the switch is for the Dual BIOS?


Lol told that before but no problem just check the white label at the side of your 970s box.


----------



## Travis6

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DrockinWV*
> 
> http://www.nowinstock.net/


Thanks, but nobody has the MSI 4G, only the Zotac is in stock and can't find any reviews. Anybody try it yet Zotac ZT-970G4D5? Thanks


----------



## Mattb2e

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MikeGR7*
> 
> Lol told that before but no problem just check the white label at the side of your 970s box.


So the revision 1.0 Gigabyte G1 gaming has the NCP 4206 PWM. What significance does this hold?


----------



## jlhawn

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MikeGR7*
> 
> Lol told that before but no problem just check the white label at the side of your 970s box.


so if I understand correctly the Rev 1.0 is better?
and thanks for telling us about the label as mine is clearly marked as REV 1.0

edit: I have the Gigabyte Gaming G1


----------



## RaleighStClair

Same Rev1.0 here as well.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Tup3x*
> 
> Fluctuating boost is a major PITA. It makes stable overclock unstable and not because it can't handle the max speed... This is problematic in SW:TOR for example. Clocks drop down but voltage drops way too much --> TDR. It would be so nice if we could disable this "feature". For that reason I have to stick with something that's little over 1400 MHz.
> 
> I'm almost certain that those who do 1500 MHz OC's would have massive issues in less demanding games thanks to fluctuating voltage in utilisation perfcap situations..
> 
> ----
> I'm now forcing my card to run at lowest possible RPM now. Here's why:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Valley Extreme HD.


Yes this is very annoying. It happens in Shadow of Mordor as well when picking up artifacts or certain menus. Voltage drops to abysmal level but clocks stay relatively high, annoying.


----------



## Clukos

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Tup3x*
> 
> Fluctuating boost is a major PITA. It makes stable overclock unstable and not because it can't handle the max speed... This is problematic in SW:TOR for example. Clocks drop down but voltage drops way too much --> TDR. It would be so nice if we could disable this "feature". For that reason I have to stick with something that's little over 1400 MHz.
> 
> I'm almost certain that those who do 1500 MHz OC's would have massive issues in less demanding games thanks to fluctuating voltage in utilisation perfcap situations..
> 
> ----
> I'm now forcing my card to run at lowest possible RPM now. Here's why:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Valley Extreme HD.


Yep, this is EXACTLY what my card suffers from. Can run easily any demanding game but anything that is letting the card undervolt -> instant crash. Hopefully a new bios can fix that. I am running 1467/7800 stable for now even in non demanding games, would like to get that 1520/7800 i've been running in more demanding games but i can't really complain


----------



## dVeLoPe

so everyone is experiancing the boost fluctuating badly / not using full vcore even on NON-EVGA cards???

i can do +110 (1500) and 4k mem but it runs at like 1445 etc

stock its supposed to be 1342 boost but goes up to 1404 (split second? random??) andn then down to 1380 -/+


----------



## hurricane28

Cool there is an GTX 970 club!

Add me plz









http://www.techpowerup.com/gpuz/details.php?id=km3ac


----------



## rv8000

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mattb2e*
> 
> So the revision 1.0 Gigabyte G1 gaming has the NCP 4206 PWM. What significance does this hold?


No, that part of his post was in reference to the controllers on the 780/titan. The G1 has two controllers: one ncp81174 and one ncp81172, both of which are semi-on. The 81174 allows for up two 4 phases and the 81172 allows for up to 2 phases. Someone can likely better explain this than I can as my knowledge is pretty basic but, normally the number of chokes on the card and position will tell you the number of power phases the card has and their purpose. The G1 has a total of 10 chokes, 6 near the VRM for the core and 4 near the memory and 81172 controller. Because of the controller limitations the number of phases is not "truly" 6 but 3 with doubling for the core (I cannot tell you what the benefits are, but a true 6 phase design would be superior). The same goes for the phases for the memory, there are 4 chokes but due to the controller limitation it is only a 2 phase design with doubling again. If I'm correct that means the card is actually a 3+2 card with doubling ("5" for marketing purposes as gigabyte claims). The purpose of the VRM and phases as far as I know is to translate and filter the voltage from 12v down to what the card needs to run on (1.212v and whatever the memory voltage is for these cards). For whatever reasons I'm sure phase doubling has some kind of benefit over a single phase (i.e. 3 with doubling (6chokes) vs a true 3 phase), so I don't necessarily believe or would say doubling is a bad thing.

If someone with better knowledge is lurking please feel free to clarify/correct


----------



## Erick Silver

HERE YE, HERE YE!!

The Royal Navy Folding Team for the Overclock.net Team Competition is looking for a GTX 970/980 folder for the GPU-E slot!!!! We are currently ranked 2nd in the TC and are looking to improve our ranks with the new hardware!

The Team Competition has just undergone a Hardware update. As a result the newest Graphics Hardware can now be allowed into the Team Competition! If you would like to be one of the first TC GTX 9XX folders, get in touch with me and we will get you added to The Royal Navy Team!!!


----------



## Raikozy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Russ369*
> 
> I paid for express shipping too, an extra 25 bucks to get it maybe a day early... Not worth the money guess I'll know for next time...


so its not even in vancouver yet? thats crazy for express shipping. Once the truck leaves vancouver, it won't update its tracker for the next 3 days or so because the truck won't stop. They will re-update the tracker once it gets into a big city like toronto.


----------



## ccRicers

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Clukos*
> 
> The 970 should perform on par with most 780 tis at much lower power consumption. Personally i'd go for a 970 instead of a 780 ti right now even if the prices were even.
> 
> Just for reference, this is what my 970 can pull of under air: http://www.3dmark.com/fs/2955994
> 
> And it's not a great overclocker as well, people have been hitting 14k+ gpu scores. Is the 780 ti that much faster that can justify the higher power consumption, heat and 1 gig less vram? We are still waiting for a modded bios/better drivers for the 980/970s as well. Only problem i can see of going 970/980 over a 780 ti right now is the availability according to where you live (they are VERY hard to find here in Europe).


I already have a 970, the regular Zotac. Though it's very restricted voltage wise so I can't push it too far.

What I meant was trying to compare the value of a 980 at current inflated prices versus the cheaper 780 Ti.


----------



## DrockinWV

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Travis6*
> 
> Thanks, but nobody has the MSI 4G, only the Zotac is in stock and can't find any reviews. Anybody try it yet Zotac ZT-970G4D5? Thanks


Try looking on ncixus.com ... I know they had some of the MSI cards on there earlier


----------



## Russ369

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Raikozy*
> 
> so its not even in vancouver yet? thats crazy for express shipping. Once the truck leaves vancouver, it won't update its tracker for the next 3 days or so because the truck won't stop. They will re-update the tracker once it gets into a big city like toronto.


That's what I'm saying, it says it left lax Monday at 7:52pm, no updates since... Express my ass


----------



## Raikozy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Russ369*
> 
> That's what I'm saying, it says it left lax Monday at 7:52pm, no updates since... Express my ass


loooool


----------



## r0ach

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *RaleighStClair*
> 
> How can we tell which version/revision we have? And does anyone know where the switch is for the Dual BIOS?


The Gigabyte cards aren't exactly "dual bios" in the sense that you have one as backup. It seems there is a different BIOS for FLEX display mode A and B as I talked about in my post here. My card is the 970 Gigabyte non-G1 btw:
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *r0ach*
> 
> If I plug my monitor into the DVI-I port, the card identifies as using BIOS 84.04.1f.00.b6. If I unplug it from DVI-I and change to DVI-D, the card and driver uninstalls itself entirely from the system and registers as an entirely new device plugged into my PC, then registers as using BIOS version 84.04.1f.00.b5.


----------



## Travis6

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DrockinWV*
> 
> Try looking on ncixus.com ... I know they had some of the MSI cards on there earlier


Honestly not sure which to buy after reading about so much coil whine from a few brands, any thoughts? This is going now in mATX case with i3, and later in new 4790k mid tower in January.


----------



## jjsoviet

Got my second 970 off TigerDirect, that 680 shouldered almost half of the cost.


----------



## DrockinWV

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Travis6*
> 
> Honestly not sure which to buy after reading about so much coil whine from a few brands, any thoughts? This is going now in mATX case with i3, and later in new 4790k mid tower in January.


Honestly I've read negatives about all 4 big name companies from this card... I just ordered 2 Gigabyte G1's today in hopes everything is fine... if you get a bad card just RMA it, seems alomst a shot in the dark with all of them


----------



## Travis6

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DrockinWV*
> 
> Honestly I've read negatives about all 4 big name companies from this card... I just ordered 2 Gigabyte G1's today in hopes everything is fine... if you get a bad card just RMA it, seems alomst a shot in the dark with all of them


Gigabyte is too big even though it's getting the best reviews overall on newegg. May just order me a new E-ATX mid tower case and get the Giga. Now the trick is finding one and completing the sale before someone else. It said in stock at Tigerdirect but by the time I entered my payment info, it showed out of stock again. Then 5 minutes later it showed in stock again, so upset that I ignored it and now looking to newegg since they got that "visacheckout" promo code. Anyways thanks for the advice while I look to borrow someone's fast typing skills to grab one before it disappears again. lol


----------



## DrockinWV

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Travis6*
> 
> Gigabyte is too big even though it's getting the best reviews overall on newegg. May just order me a new E-ATX mid tower case and get the Giga. Now the trick is finding one and completing the sale before someone else. It said in stock at Tigerdirect but by the time I entered my payment info, it showed out of stock again. Then 5 minutes later it showed in stock again, so upset that I ignored it and now looking to newegg since they got that "visacheckout" promo code. Anyways thanks for the advice while I look to borrow someone's fast typing skills to grab one before it disappears again. lol


No problem glad I could help... I just got lucky with the Gigas ... had nowinstock.net uo at work all day found them finally on newegg, but of course once I started typing my info in my work computer froze haha ended up ordering through the newegg app


----------



## Razzaa

I got my G1 day after release. Called NCIX and they told me they had two in stock. Buddy put 1 aside for me. Stoked!!


----------



## jlhawn

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Travis6*
> 
> Gigabyte is too big even though it's getting the best reviews overall on newegg. May just order me a new E-ATX mid tower case and get the Giga. Now the trick is finding one and completing the sale before someone else. It said in stock at Tigerdirect but by the time I entered my payment info, it showed out of stock again. Then 5 minutes later it showed in stock again, so upset that I ignored it and now looking to newegg since they got that "visacheckout" promo code. Anyways thanks for the advice while I look to borrow someone's fast typing skills to grab one before it disappears again. lol


funny you said this, I kept checking newegg 6 times a day for 2 weeks then on Oct 3rd I was checking every 15 mins and the Gigabyte G1 Gaming came up in stock and my god I have never placed an order online so fast in my life, received Oct 6th


----------



## gtx970sli

Hi
I am glad, that I found this thread.
I have 2 x MSI GTX 970 in SLI, i7-4790k, power supply corsair RM650.
Computer in game, or rendering is taking about 500W - 550W.

I play and render without overlocking, because I see in GPU Z, that one card has
perfcap vRel (limited by reliability voltage).

http://i.imgur.com/kR1PCcd.png


What can I do to fix this thing? When I try to overlock, I see, that this blue bar is bigger and bigger.


----------



## Razzaa

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *gtx970sli*
> 
> Hi
> I am glad, that I found this thread.
> I have 2 x MSI GTX 970 in SLI, i7-4790k, power supply corsair RM650.
> Computer in game, or rendering is taking about 500W - 550W.
> 
> I play and render without overlocking, because I see in GPU Z, that one card has
> perfcap vRel (limited by reliability voltage).
> 
> http://i.imgur.com/kR1PCcd.png
> 
> 
> What can I do to fix this thing? When I try to overlock, I see, that this blue bar is bigger and bigger.


VRel is fine. Nothing wrong with VRel. VOp or PWr will mean your card is operating at its limit.

.vRel = Reliability. Indicating perf is limited by reliability voltage.
VOp = Operating. Indicating perf is limited by max operating voltage.
Pwr = Power. Indicating perf is limited by total power limit.
Thrm = Thermal. Indicating perf is limited by temperature limit.
Util = Utilization. Indicating perf is limited by GPU utilization.


----------



## Arizonian

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DrockinWV*
> 
> Honestly I've read negatives about all 4 big name companies from this card... I just ordered 2 Gigabyte G1's today in hopes everything is fine... if you get a bad card just RMA it, seems almost a shot in the dark with all of them


Sweet









G1, Gaming, and Strix are all competent GPU's IMO. Each has their differences which fits different needs nicely I'm seeing. I don't see how anyone can go wrong with them. I'm also not hearing any horror stories from Zotac's offerings, just no in depth reviews to substantiate.

Coil whine happens across the board. Feels a bit more on this series true, but a lot who reported coil whine also are reporting it dissipating when stressed over time. A lot of members also reported no issues, my two included too.

I have a feeling we are going to have ironed out voltage issues with a driver update. Honestly, if you just game and don't look closely at your stats, all I see is a constant Core clock without downclocking, and high FPS. I couldn't be happier.









Post your pics when you get'em.


----------



## gtx970sli

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Razzaa*
> 
> VRel is fine. Nothing wrong with VRel. VOp or PWr will mean your card is operating at its limit.
> 
> .vRel = Reliability. Indicating perf is limited by reliability voltage.
> VOp = Operating. Indicating perf is limited by max operating voltage.
> Pwr = Power. Indicating perf is limited by total power limit.
> Thrm = Thermal. Indicating perf is limited by temperature limit.
> Util = Utilization. Indicating perf is limited by GPU utilization.


Thanks Razzaa.
Do you have guys some good settings for OC GTX 970 in SLI (afterburner or nvidia inspector)
I asking for this because I see, that one of my card have 1.1750 V and another is 1.2180 and I think, that same settings for 2 cards will not work good.

Edit:
After overclocking, card gives me VRel and VOp:
http://i.imgur.com/W4T7j0g.png


This VOp is because of lack of power from power supply?


----------



## DrockinWV

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Arizonian*
> 
> Sweet
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> G1, Gaming, and Strix are all competent GPU's IMO. Each has their differences which fits different needs nicely I'm seeing. I don't see how anyone can go wrong with them. I'm also not hearing any horror stories from Zotac's offerings, just no in depth reviews to substantiate.
> 
> Coil whine happens across the board. Feels a bit more on this series true, but a lot who reported coil whine also are reporting it dissipating when stressed over time. A lot of members also reported no issues, my two included too.
> 
> I have a feeling we are going to have ironed out voltage issues with a driver update. Honestly, if you just game and don't look closely at your stats, all I see is a constant Core clock without downclocking, and high FPS. I couldn't be happier.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Post your pics when you get'em.


Thanks im super excited, like a giddy little kid on Christmas eve lol...im like you though thinking everything will be fine after a driver update or two. I know it's going to be a dynamite card especially in SLI!!

Pix will definitely be posted!! Some benches as well!!


----------



## r0ach

I know a 970 reference board doesn't seem to exist, but I'm still trying to find out if any vendors are shipping a 970 straight from Nvidia reference BIOS on their cards, or the closest thing to it. That MSI card with the blower seemed like the closest thing, but you never know.


----------



## Razzaa

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *gtx970sli*
> 
> Thanks Razzaa.
> Do you have guys some good settings for OC GTX 970 in SLI (afterburner or nvidia inspector)
> I asking for this because I see, that one of my card have 1.1750 V and another is 1.2180 and I think, that same settings for 2 cards will not work good.
> 
> Edit:
> After overclocking, card gives me VRel and VOp:
> http://i.imgur.com/W4T7j0g.png
> 
> 
> This VOp is because of lack of power from power supply?


Currently there is a voltage bug that runs 1 of GPU's at lower voltage when running SLI. Nothing you can do to fix it atm.


----------



## mAnBrEaTh

I have had success fixing the voltage bug by following the method described in this post by Lord Exodia. It is a bit time consuming but I can verify it to work. Both cards now utilizing same vGPU.

https://forums.geforce.com/default/topic/777448/geforce-900-series/-major-issue-sli-gtx-970-cards-one-card-runs-way-lower-voltage-than-the-other-driver-bug-/post/4336180/#4336180


----------



## The Nano

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *semitope*
> 
> what does it meaaaaan
> 
> http://www.modders-inc.com/msi-gtx-970-gaming-4g-gpu-review/4/


It means what it says







MSI has 3 phase power delivery, but each of those phases control 2 ferrites & mosfets (a hunch). So basically its "fake" 6 phase power delivery. Don't know what the gain or loss is there, but IMO MSI shouldn't advertise their card with 6 phase power delivery


----------



## Russ369

Finally movement!

Oct 16, 2014 5:34 p.m. Vancouver Airport/aeroport, BC Departed sort facility
Oct 16, 2014 5:30 p.m. Vancouver, BC Arrived at sort facility
Oct 16, 2014 5:29 p.m. Vancouver, BC Picked up by Purolator
Oct 13, 2014 7:16 p.m. Los Angeles - Lax Departed sort facility

You guys think it will come before the end of the day tomorrow?


----------



## kuziwk

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Akima18*
> 
> Hi All, I had a question about which card's I should keep. I currently am in possession of four *MSI* gtx 970's. I will give two of them to my dad (who doesn't really care about overclocking or anything like that, I'll just put him on a decent overclock), and keep the other two for myself.
> 
> Wow third world problems while the rest lf us are waiting to get our greasy fingers on just one shiney new msi gtx 970.
> 
> Now, I'm not very informed when it comes to GPU overclocking and here is my dilemma between two of the cards:
> 
> 1) One of my cards seems to be an overclock king, or at least to me seems very good (besides reaching high power consumption). It's ASIC Quality is 86.1% (if that matter's). I'm able to run it at +235 core and +575 memory without any artifacts. Starting at around +240 core, I get driver crashes. My other card that I have is 81.0% and seems to be a not so good overclocker (but doesn't reach nearly as high power consumption for some reason). That card can't even get to +180 core and +400 memory without starting to get artifacts.
> 
> My dilemma with this is, the one that can't overclock as high is able to get higher scores in firestrike (even when the screen is flickering with a few artifacts). I somehow was able to achieve a 14200 graphics score on only +180 core and +400 memory and my other card is barely able to hit 14000 when testing with anywhere from 200-230 core and memory. Which should I keep? (Mostly used for gaming, I don't care so much about benchmarking, but I have not had much time to game with them yet). When (if) a bios come's out to change the limit / voltage, will that make it so the power consumption can be increased so that my better overclocked card can reach higher scores? (I am assuming that is the problem and why it is not reaching as high scores).
> 
> Thank you all so much!


----------



## kuziwk

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Russ369*
> 
> Finally movement!
> 
> Oct 16, 2014 5:34 p.m. Vancouver Airport/aeroport, BC Departed sort facility
> Oct 16, 2014 5:30 p.m. Vancouver, BC Arrived at sort facility
> Oct 16, 2014 5:29 p.m. Vancouver, BC Picked up by Purolator
> Oct 13, 2014 7:16 p.m. Los Angeles - Lax Departed sort facility
> 
> You guys think it will come before the end of the day tomorrow?


Haha mine looks identical! I got the msi from newegg....looks like you did newegg aswell. Which one did you get? Appearently mine just left vancouver airport but the puro tracking is just terrible.


----------



## BinaryDemon

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mAnBrEaTh*
> 
> I have had success fixing the voltage bug by following the method described in this post by Lord Exodia. It is a bit time consuming but I can verify it to work. Both cards now utilizing same vGPU.
> 
> https://forums.geforce.com/default/topic/777448/geforce-900-series/-major-issue-sli-gtx-970-cards-one-card-runs-way-lower-voltage-than-the-other-driver-bug-/post/4336180/#4336180


Thanks for posting this. I've now balanced my voltages in SLI. I don't have a lot of time to stability test, but I'm hoping this means an extra +30mhz on one card atleast.


----------



## kuziwk

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kuziwk*
> 
> Haha mine looks identical! I got the msi from newegg....looks like you did newegg aswell. Which one did you get? Appearently mine just left vancouver airport but the puro tracking is just terrible.


2014-10-16 17:33:00 Vancouver Airport/aeroport, BC Departed sort facility
2014-10-16 17:30:00 Vancouver, BC Arrived at sort facility
2014-10-16 17:29:00 Vancouver, BC Picked up by Purolator
2014-10-13 19:16:00 Los Angeles - Lax Departed sort facility

LOL see its so identical its scary! I wonder who will get the better overclocking one...


----------



## Russ369

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kuziwk*
> 
> 2014-10-16 17:33:00 Vancouver Airport/aeroport, BC Departed sort facility
> 2014-10-16 17:30:00 Vancouver, BC Arrived at sort facility
> 2014-10-16 17:29:00 Vancouver, BC Picked up by Purolator
> 2014-10-13 19:16:00 Los Angeles - Lax Departed sort facility
> 
> LOL see its so identical its scary! I wonder who will get the better overclocking one...


I'll take the one that overclocks less but doesn't have coil whine, thanks


----------



## fleetfeather

Finally got some relief from University stuff that I can replace my EVGA SC. Ideally, I'd like to pick up an MSI Gaming or GB Gaming G1, but I'd rather grab whichever of the two has the shorter PCB (thus the shorter length when waterblocked).

Any advice?


----------



## semitope

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *The Nano*
> 
> It means what it says
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> MSI has 3 phase power delivery, but each of those phases control 2 ferrites & mosfets (a hunch). So basically its "fake" 6 phase power delivery. *Don't know what the gain or loss is there*, but IMO MSI shouldn't advertise their card with 6 phase power delivery


Thats what I'm asking. Especially long term reliability etc


----------



## The Nano

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *semitope*
> 
> Thats what I'm asking. Especially long term reliability etc


I don't have much information / don't know about reliability (yet), but my mentor (at work) gave me allegory on this. Think about 6 cylinder & 3 cylinder motor. Both have the same function & can deliver the same amount of power. Yet the 6 cylinder motor doesn't have to work as much as 3 cylinder motor in order to achieve the required power.

I'm not saying that MSI's power delivery is the worst kind but it makes you think...


----------



## Hackslash

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *semitope*
> 
> Thats what I'm asking. Especially long term reliability etc


hahaha really?

most of us here will keep the card 1,5 years max


----------



## revro

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *fleetfeather*
> 
> Finally got some relief from University stuff that I can replace my EVGA SC. Ideally, I'd like to pick up an MSI Gaming or GB Gaming G1, but I'd rather grab whichever of the two has the shorter PCB (thus the shorter length when waterblocked).
> 
> Any advice?


i assume msi is shorter one. my gaming g1 is 312mm and thats compared to 292mm of 780windforce i had







one shop is showing msi 970 gaming as 269mm, so thats a lot of shorter than gigabyte, like 4,3cm


----------



## The Nano

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Hackslash*
> 
> hahaha really?
> 
> most of us here will keep the card 1,5 years max


Still it would be nice if the card was fully functional and operational with massive overclock this whole time


----------



## Hackslash

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *The Nano*
> 
> Still it would be nice if the card was fully functional and operational with massive overclock this whole time


right, but i wouldnt worry about that








all custom pcbs are overbuild.... look at the ref and compare them ^^


----------



## k3nnis

I'm planning to keep mine at least 2 years. Hope it will last that long....


----------



## The Nano

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Hackslash*
> 
> right, but i wouldnt worry about that
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> all custom pcbs are overbuild.... look at the ref and compare them ^^


What do you mean "overbuilt"? You mean the custom and reference model PCB's and their size? Reference models PCB size has been optimized in to tight packet and custom PCB's have load of "free" space in them


----------



## Hackslash

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *The Nano*
> 
> What do you mean "overbuilt"? You mean the custom and reference model PCB's and their size? Reference models PCB size has been optimized in to tight packet and custom PCB's have load of "free" space in them


VRM, Chokes etc... all components are overkill









as i said dont worry ^^


----------



## The Nano

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Hackslash*
> 
> VRM, Chokes etc... all components are overkill
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> as i said dont worry ^^


I'm not worrying. I'm interested.

How VRM (voltage regulator module) is overkill?

http://www.modders-inc.com/msi-gtx-970-gaming-4g-gpu-review/4/?utm_campaign=website&utm_source=sendgrid.com&utm_medium=email
Quote:


> GPU power control is handled by an ON-Semi conductor NCP81174 4-phase controller (located at the back PCB) operating in 3-phase interleaved mode with six dual-channel Sinopower SM7320 doubled with drivers at the back.


Or other components? How are they "overkill"?


----------



## Arizonian

Checked 970 boxes, my G1's are ver 1.0 and noticed the S/N numbers are sequentially made right after each other.









From factory, retailer, to customer they stayed together and didn't even split apart. Any other SLI owners find this common?

Fist GB for me. Is Gigabyte a serial number based *warranty* with no need to register on their website? Any extra perks like extended warrantees like EVGA offers?


----------



## OkanG

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Arizonian*
> 
> Checked 970 boxes, my G1's are ver 1.0 and noticed the S/N numbers are sequentially made right after each other.


It's like meant to be


----------



## Arizonian

From what I surmounted Gigabyte is serial based warranty 3 yrs, no registration required. If there is a place I can't find it. *North American Warranty* page.

What I did learn, If you need to RMA looks like you have to sign up for a "*Customer Global Support*" account where you can start your RMA, keep track of it's progress including check your warranty by entering your S/N #.

Found *Gigabytes* *RMA Charges* page if you do have to RMA.


----------



## MikeGR7

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mattb2e*
> 
> So the revision 1.0 Gigabyte G1 gaming has the NCP 4206 PWM. What significance does this hold?


No man it was just a reference to the 780 generation. As for the G1 we can't know for sure if it has the right
choice of controller until the cards voltages are finally unlocked. For now just enjoy your card ok.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jlhawn*
> 
> so if I understand correctly the Rev 1.0 is better?
> and thanks for telling us about the label as mine is clearly marked as REV 1.0
> 
> edit: I have the Gigabyte Gaming G1


You're welcome. As said we'll know in a later time which finally has the best controller.
The G1 is awesome either way so just enjoy it for the time being.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *rv8000*
> 
> No, that part of his post was in reference to the controllers on the 780/titan. The G1 has two controllers: one ncp81174 and one ncp81172, both of which are semi-on. The 81174 allows for up two 4 phases and the 81172 allows for up to 2 phases. Someone can likely better explain this than I can as my knowledge is pretty basic but, normally the number of chokes on the card and position will tell you the number of power phases the card has and their purpose. The G1 has a total of 10 chokes, 6 near the VRM for the core and 4 near the memory and 81172 controller. Because of the controller limitations the number of phases is not "truly" 6 but 3 with doubling for the core (I cannot tell you what the benefits are, but a true 6 phase design would be superior). The same goes for the phases for the memory, there are 4 chokes but due to the controller limitation it is only a 2 phase design with doubling again. If I'm correct that means the card is actually a 3+2 card with doubling ("5" for marketing purposes as gigabyte claims). The purpose of the VRM and phases as far as I know is to translate and filter the voltage from 12v down to what the card needs to run on (1.212v and whatever the memory voltage is for these cards). For whatever reasons I'm sure phase doubling has some kind of benefit over a single phase (i.e. 3 with doubling (6chokes) vs a true 3 phase), so I don't necessarily believe or would say doubling is a bad thing.
> 
> If someone with better knowledge is lurking please feel free to clarify/correct


Yeah exactly. I was referring to the 780. Thanks for clearing it and for all this info. I do hope we see further advancements in the bios area so all this constructional details show up on the best cards.
Until then the differences are just small letters and all cards are equally good more or less.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DrockinWV*
> 
> Honestly I've read negatives about all 4 big name companies from this card... I just ordered 2 Gigabyte G1's today in hopes everything is fine... if you get a bad card just RMA it, seems alomst a shot in the dark with all of them


I have the same setup and i think you made the right decision.








Quote:


> Originally Posted by *revro*
> 
> i assume msi is shorter one. my gaming g1 is 312mm and thats compared to 292mm of 780windforce i had
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> one shop is showing msi 970 gaming as 269mm, so thats a lot of shorter than gigabyte, like 4,3cm


He cares for the pcb length and not the total length. I already measured G1s pcb for him, so someone measure the MSI one for him.


----------



## blah238

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Arizonian*
> 
> Checked 970 boxes, my G1's are ver 1.0 and noticed the S/N numbers are sequentially made right after each other.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> From factory, retailer, to customer they stayed together and didn't even split apart. Any other SLI owners find this common?


Same here, I bought two EVGAs and they were numbers 3 and 4 off the line


----------



## Clukos

http://forums.evga.com/GTX-780-GPU-Boost-lowering-voltage-and-causing-crash-in-older-games-m2096915.aspx

Seems like it's not only 970s that have this issue. Guess GPU boost is a disaster for overclocking in general except if you are only playing BF4 and benchmarks. For those of us that want a completely stable 24/7 overclock we have to wait for a modded bios that disables GPU boost, right?

Edit: Info on the Zotac cards


----------



## DiaSin

Anyone have a link to a review of the Galax EXOC 970? Its only $330 on the galaxy US webstore, and I love its looks.


----------



## gilmour89

I have a MSI GTX 970 Gaming, my actual asic is 70,5% and I can play stable while overclocking in BF4...even if the clock speed and the voltage both goes down. Let me explain: I play at +220 / +400 fully stable. I reach 1549 mhz on core with 1,2250V (based on gpu-z reding). As soon as i reach 62°C, the core clock goes down to like 1536 (if i remember correctly) with a voltage of 1,2V. If the temperature goes down below 62° C, the clock will get up again, along with the voltage. I think that this gpu boost 2.0 voltaging-down thing is clearly an issue and must by fixed by some sort of update, but i think it might depend of the gpu capacity of overclocking too (of course). Not all gpus overclock and scale the same. I can find a msi card like mine that goes up to 1549 mhz 1,2250v and is stable but when is dropping at 1536 mhz and 1,2V (once reached 62°) might not be stable anymore. It sort of depends by a luck of the draw, as always. Btw has anyone noticed the same thing like me? Does the gpu go down to like 13 mhz less once reaching 62° degrees? If i keep temp under 60° it won't happen ^ _^


----------



## kuziwk

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Russ369*
> 
> I'll take the one that overclocks less but doesn't have coil whine, thanks


Coil wine doesnt really bother me, every card that i remeber had coil wine during 2d benchmarks and in game menus. The worst was my gigabyte 780 in the witcher 2 menu. In game though it was fine.


----------



## r0ach

Just saw a strange claim by HardOCP regarding the 970. If this claim is true, the 970 would only be able to pull a max of 225w?
Quote:


> There is one other big difference between the GeForce GTX 980 and GTX 970 we didn't talk about before. There is a power delivery system difference between the video cards. On the GeForce GTX 980 power sent to the GPU is balanced across all three power sources. When you overclock the GTX 980 however it can unbalance this power delivery and draw more power from one source than the others, maxing out that power input. This feature steers power from one input to another so that if one power source is maxed out the board can draw more power from the others to make up the difference. This is only available on the GTX 980, not the GTX 970.


----------



## w35t

We have any info on when some new drivers will be coming out?


----------



## Edkiefer

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *r0ach*
> 
> Just saw a strange claim by HardOCP regarding the 970. If this claim is true, the 970 would only be able to pull a max of 225w?


I don't see any mention there about 225w , were are you getting that value from ?

We already know 970 G1 don't hit there power limit which is higher than other boards and higher than 225w
the bios limit is 250w for 100% slider and 280w for 112% slider .
Some cards have real low power limiter in bios like EVGA 970 with max of only 187w


----------



## dante`afk

I`m already bored of my cards. all the fun was waiting for them do be in stock, ordering, waiting, built them in, test them

and now?









will there ever be a custom bios, I mean is this even achievable from the modders or have the manufacturers to come up with an unlocked one?


----------



## StrongForce

So I'm from swiss but I live in france currently, one of the only things holding me back now is the price...while it is 330$ more or less on newegg, to my surprise in all shops I checked in europe, and even in swiss it's waaay overpriced and it's like 350 EUROs see on this store : the cheapest one being the Inno3d : http://www.ldlc.com/navigation-p1e48t3o0a1/gtx+970/ is 334 euros which is currently : 427$ WOW ! almost 100$ difference..

and you guys in the USA seems to have uber low stocks, not here.. so .. can someone enlight me, what is wrong ? know of any shops that ships in france with better prices ?


----------



## dante`afk

USD is weak, EUR is strong, that's why.

you'll have to consider also customs costs. shipping something like that to EUR costs if you look at USPS (national post carrier) here just alone 50$+

You'll get it only cheaper if you find someone who buys it for you and then ships it. And then put something like 'gift for my brother/son/family member' on the package to avoid custom costs.


----------



## Strileckifunk

So what's the beef with the Rev 1.1 gigabytes? I'm almost sure since I just put my order in on Newegg that it's a second batch..


----------



## revro

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *StrongForce*
> 
> So I'm from swiss but I live in france currently, one of the only things holding me back now is the price...while it is 330$ more or less on newegg, to my surprise in all shops I checked in europe, and even in swiss it's waaay overpriced and it's like 350 EUROs see on this store : the cheapest one being the Inno3d : http://www.ldlc.com/navigation-p1e48t3o0a1/gtx+970/ is 334 euros which is currently : 427$ WOW ! almost 100$ difference..
> 
> and you guys in the USA seems to have uber low stocks, not here.. so .. can someone enlight me, what is wrong ? know of any shops that ships in france with better prices ?


dont you know, we pay in europe the sales tax as health insurance, so that when you broke your leg you dont have to declare bankruptcy cause of health care bill









i got my gaming g1 for 345eur in slovakia.


----------



## Travis6

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *StrongForce*
> 
> So I'm from swiss but I live in france currently, one of the only things holding me back now is the price...while it is 330$ more or less on newegg, to my surprise in all shops I checked in europe, and even in swiss it's waaay overpriced and it's like 350 EUROs see on this store : the cheapest one being the Inno3d : http://www.ldlc.com/navigation-p1e48t3o0a1/gtx+970/ is 334 euros which is currently : 427$ WOW ! almost 100$ difference..
> 
> and you guys in the USA seems to have uber low stocks, not here.. so .. can someone enlight me, what is wrong ? know of any shops that ships in france with better prices ?


That's the price they are selling for on Ebay here is US. I am happy to report I finally got one G1 a few minutes ago at Newegg and then they were out of stock again. Doesn't make any sense to me how it can be in/out of stock every 15-30 minutes since I figured they get one big truck delivery per day. Whatever, I'm stoked


----------



## kckyle

not the prettiest sli i have seen, kinda just looks like two big black blocks in my pc lol


----------



## mAnBrEaTh

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *BinaryDemon*
> 
> Thanks for posting this. I've now balanced my voltages in SLI. I don't have a lot of time to stability test, but I'm hoping this means an extra +30mhz on one card atleast.


Getting both cards to utilize the same vGPU has a loud me to run 1530/1950 with the default 1.212v. My case is rather extreme with GPU 1 running at 1.210v and GPU 2 running at 1.150v without this fix. Nvidia really needs to push out a driver update ASAP.


----------



## Travis6

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kckyle*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> not the prettiest sli i have seen, kinda just looks like two big black blocks in my pc lol


The PNY seems to be the best value with low price and high stock clock. I almost got one too.


----------



## kckyle

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Travis6*
> 
> The PNY seems to be the best value with low price and high stock clock. I almost got one too.


really? i only bought it cause pny and evga are the only two with blower style with reputable warranty, and evga's 970 cut corners this time around









so far my only complaint is the fan whine, not coil whine, but the fan whine up when in games, people tell me applying grease oil to the fan would solve it but i'm reluctant to take apart my gpu this early


----------



## semitope

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kckyle*
> 
> really? i only bought it cause pny and evga are the only two with blower style with reputable warranty, and evga's 970 cut corners this time around
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> so far my only complaint is the fan whine, not coil whine, but the fan whine up when in games, people tell me applying grease oil to the fan would solve it but i'm reluctant to take apart my gpu this early


there's also this MSI card I've only seen on this site

http://www.superbiiz.com/detail.php?name=MSI-970-4G


----------



## kckyle

this maxwell dose indeed runs very cool, i had them stacked and the top card was only 2-3 Celsius more than the bottom card.

i didn't even know that msi card existed. lol


----------



## RedBeaver

So what is this "coil whine" people talking about?

Because my Zotac does have a buzzing noise when I start a 3D app (like games)... but I'm not 100% sure it's the card. Could be from different component, because when I got a 660 Ti in it, it does the exactly same thing...


----------



## kckyle

maybe your 660 ti had coil whine too


----------



## RedBeaver

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kckyle*
> 
> maybe your 660 ti had coil whine too


....that's what I'm afraid of lol

Is it RMA-worthy? I just got it 3 days ago. I can flip it back to the store and wait for a new one to come in. But again, how to make sure it IS the card?


----------



## kaisiang

Hi all, this is my first time posting, have been reading but can't really find what I was looking for.

So, I was trying to OC my Gigabyte G1 Gaming, however it usually crashes when the TDP has not even reached 100%, my last observation on GPU-Z, it was at 82.7%, and the temp were at 64C.

So my question is, is this common? Or am I doing something wrong?

Thanks all!

Anyway, the validation: http://www.techpowerup.com/gpuz/details.php?id=9n4e3


----------



## kckyle

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *RedBeaver*
> 
> ....that's what I'm afraid of lol
> 
> Is it RMA-worthy? I just got it 3 days ago. I can flip it back to the store and wait for a new one to come in. But again, how to make sure it IS the card?


i just usually throw it into my mom's hp for a run, her budget computer is as silent as it gets. if you want to you can disconnect all non essential hardware like all the hd except boot drive and any other things that might have a coil whine on its own, isolating the problem


----------



## Travis6

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *RedBeaver*
> 
> ....that's what I'm afraid of lol
> 
> Is it RMA-worthy? I just got it 3 days ago. I can flip it back to the store and wait for a new one to come in. But again, how to make sure it IS the card?


Here's a good vid to see if you can fix the coil whine yourself


----------



## StrongForce

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *revro*
> 
> dont you know, we pay in europe the sales tax as health insurance, so that when you broke your leg you dont have to declare bankruptcy cause of health care bill
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> i got my gaming g1 for 345eur in slovakia.


No I didn't know, we pay taxes in swiss and got health insurance here (which is expensive enough..needless to say minimum 200+ per month), but I don't know, last time I compared/checked prices on newegg and europe months ago it wasn't the same, or at least I don't think it was, also look in swiss (which isn't part of europe, fortunately LOL) my local shop with usually the lower prices, because there is another one and usually most things are always a bit more expensive.

: http://www.prodimex.ch/pInfos.aspx?CODE=F22X11&D=ZOTAC+GeForce+GTX970+PCIe+%28+GeForce+GTX970+4096MB+2xDVI+HDMI+Display+port+%29 381 frs for the Zotac which means 400$ which is 70$ more than the newegg price !! do you see what I mean now ?

Smell fishy in euroope/swiss and the likes ! I find it hard to justify 100$ difference









and regarding coil whine, it would be interesting to see if it's only certain brands, so that we can avoid it lol.

I had coil whine in one of my old power supplys, I changed it because it annoyed me, also on my HD 5870 when I tryed to push the overclock (I think mostly on the memory..).

you guys should at least try to to a burn in and let it while you sleep on a menu with 3000 fps, see if it helps, and if it can permanently fix it.. then gg not need to bother with RMA!

Though I just thought, for the card to actually push the FPS's, do you have to have the screen on ? mmh..


----------



## Serandur

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *StrongForce*
> 
> No I didn't know, we pay taxes in swiss and got health insurance here (which is expensive enough..needless to say minimum 200+ per month), but I don't know, last time I compared/checked prices on newegg and europe months ago it wasn't the same, or at least I don't think it was, also look in swiss (which isn't part of europe, fortunately LOL) my local shop with usually the lower prices, because there is another one and usually most things are always a bit more expensive.
> 
> : http://www.prodimex.ch/pInfos.aspx?CODE=F22X11&D=ZOTAC+GeForce+GTX970+PCIe+%28+GeForce+GTX970+4096MB+2xDVI+HDMI+Display+port+%29 381 frs for the Zotac which means 400$ which is 70$ more than the newegg price !! do you see what I mean now ?
> 
> Smell fishy in euroope/swiss and the likes ! I find it hard to justify 100$ difference
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> and regarding coil whine, it would be interesting to see if it's only certain brands, so that we can avoid it lol.
> 
> I had coil whine in one of my old power supplys, I changed it because it annoyed me, also on my HD 5870 when I tryed to push the overclock (I think mostly on the memory..).
> 
> you guys should at least try to to a burn in and let it while you sleep on a menu with 3000 fps, see if it helps, and if it can permanently fix it.. then gg not need to bother with RMA!
> 
> Though I just thought, for the card to actually push the FPS's, do you have to have the screen on ? mmh..


I've been trying to burn in both 970s with overnight benchmarks and games (the first 970, I've literally been trying for almost a month now) and I've heard literally no improvement. Both my 970s are exactly like this; my old 780 GHz was much quieter, I think I'm just going to return both 970s and get a 780 GHz like my old one or one of the discounted 780 Tis out there. Maybe a 980, but prices on those are little "*** is this ****" at the moment. Please nobody skin me alive for it, but I stick by what I said pre-release with experience now; the 980 and 970 are such a massive disappointment, I want my 780 back.

These are Gigabyte G1 970s I've been using, btw. They look gorgeous, they're fast, and they're cool, but this noise is unacceptable and I doubt further RMAs will bring any fortune.


----------



## DBEAU

Honestly, has anyone ever had a card die or experienced any ill effects from coil whine other than it being annoying? My 670 did it for over a year and now its been handed down and is still working fine. This issue is over blown IMO.


----------



## Pelinox

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DBEAU*
> 
> Honestly, has anyone ever had a card die or experienced any ill effects from coil whine other than it being annoying? My 670 did it for over a year and now its been handed down and is still working fine. This issue is over blown IMO.


It's a matter of quality. If it is loud enough, i would return or RMA the card. PowerColor are actually putting glue around their coils, to avoid it, maybe something others could/should do aswell.


----------



## semitope

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Serandur*
> 
> I've been trying to burn in both 970s with overnight benchmarks and games (the first 970, I've literally been trying for almost a month now) and I've heard literally no improvement. Both my 970s are exactly like this; my old 780 GHz was much quieter, I think I'm just going to return both 970s and get a 780 GHz like my old one or one of the discounted 780 Tis out there. Maybe a 980, but prices on those are little "*** is this ****" at the moment. Please nobody skin me alive for it, but I stick by what I said pre-release with experience now; the 980 and 970 are such a massive disappointment, I want my 780 back.
> 
> These are Gigabyte G1 970s I've been using, btw. They look gorgeous, they're fast, and they're cool, but this noise is unacceptable and I doubt further RMAs will bring any fortune.


sounds like its your system making them whine. Have you tried different PSU?


----------



## Travis6

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Pelinox*
> 
> It's a matter of quality. If it is loud enough, i would return or RMA the card. PowerColor are actually putting glue around their coils, to avoid it, maybe something others could/should do aswell.


Yep I also read about the glue, ???


----------



## Serandur

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *semitope*
> 
> sounds like its your system making them whine. Have you tried different PSU?


I've had PSU whine (buzzing) in the past with an HX750. It was actually coming from the PSU itself and I swapped it out for my current G2 750 back when I still had my 780 and the buzzing stopped. My 780 always had a very faint buzzing of its own, but it was inaudible without my ear right next to the card. Now the buzzing is clearly coming from both 970s (unless it could be my motherboard for some reason) and is audible with the case closed from several feet away, not at all from the PSU, and my 780 never had any such issues with my G2.

My G2 750 is also an excellent PSU. If the noise is coming from the cards themselves along with these reports of the buzzing being so common, I find it more likely to blame the cards regardless of how they would respond with any other PSU, but given my PSU, I'm not even sure what other PSU I could reliably try to shut them up (regarding whether it's a PSU quality thing, in which case my G2 is pretty top-notch, or random in which case I can't predict what to do :/).
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DBEAU*
> 
> Honestly, has anyone ever had a card die or experienced any ill effects from coil whine other than it being annoying? My 670 did it for over a year and now its been handed down and is still working fine. This issue is over blown IMO.


"it being annoying"

High-end gear shouldn't be annoying. It should be pleasant and actually quiet as the coolers designed for them are. Considering about $750 of my money is invested into what amounts to putting a rattesnake in my case, if it annoys me, I'm getting my money back and trying a replacement model. Maybe manufacturers will eventually learn to spend a few extra cents and immobilize the power circuitry. It's a fairly simple solution, I would think it would be no problem after all the hard work that goes into making such complex pieces of technology otherwise. The buzzing undermines any attention to acoustics some people place on their luxury builds.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Pelinox*
> 
> It's a matter of quality. If it is loud enough, i would return or RMA the card. PowerColor are actually putting glue around their coils, to avoid it, maybe something others could/should do aswell.


Any other manufacturers doing that at all, to your knowledge? On the Nvidia side of things I mean. I'm so fed up with the issue that it's largely dictating what card model I'm buying now; I might just get a Powercolor 290X, I liked the look of the PCS. Frankly, if only I didn't plan on selling my cards eventually and therefore don't want to void my warranty, I would open them up and glue the things solid myself.


----------



## doza

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Travis6*
> 
> Yep I also read about the glue, ???


dont bother u cant get rid of coil whine, best scenario ul only change sound of it but it will be there


----------



## revro

my gaming g1 has no coil while aside of sometimes in menus, but not when browsing or gaming under full load


----------



## nepas

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Edkiefer*
> 
> I don't see any mention there about 225w , were are you getting that value from ?


Mobo slot = 75w
6 pin pcie = 75w
6 pin pcie = 75w

Total = 225w

Those are well known numbers


----------



## revro

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *nepas*
> 
> Mobo slot = 75w
> 6 pin pcie = 75w
> 6 pin pcie = 75w
> 
> Total = 225w
> 
> Those are well known numbers


well my gaming g1 970 from gigabyte has 6+8


----------



## joeh4384

I have a MSI 970 on order to replace the 770 in my HTPC rig. I plan on using it as a gaming htpc/folding at home rig.


----------



## nepas

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *revro*
> 
> well my gaming g1 970 from gigabyte has 6+8


That means 300w for your card(in theory)


----------



## dean_8486

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *doza*
> 
> dont bother u cant get rid of coil whine, best scenario ul only change sound of it but it will be there


Not true... My monitor had terrible coil whine when displaying a white background, I used clear silicone sealant, put a little over the coils on the pcb and waited coupled of hours to cure. Completley solved my issue, dead silent.


----------



## r0ach

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kckyle*
> 
> this maxwell dose indeed runs very cool, i had them stacked and the top card was only 2-3 Celsius more than the bottom card.


How hot do the blowers run in a game


----------



## JoeDirt

Is it just me or is this 130+ pages of people talking about coil whine and locked voltage? I hope the manufacturers are paying attention.


----------



## Edkiefer

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *nepas*
> 
> Mobo slot = 75w
> 6 pin pcie = 75w
> 6 pin pcie = 75w
> 
> Total = 225w
> 
> Those are well known numbers


Mine has 6+8 (150+75+75=300w) but as I posted that is not the limiting factor now, the bios is much lower on many cards , many below 200 .
FWIW you can go above those values too as long as you don't go crazy .


----------



## joeh4384

Look at the 295x2. It does 500 watts over two 8 pins. I think it should have been 3 8 pins though,


----------



## jlhawn

my system is 2 feet away from me on top of my desk, thank god I don't coil whine.
I don't even know what it would sound like if I did, and all the videos I have seen with a recording of the coil whine I can't hear, so I must have ear drums that can't process coil whine.
of course driving this down the 1/4 mile drag strip with no hearing protection except a helmet for years could have damaged my ear drums.


----------



## Yungbenny911

Nice car


----------



## StrongForce

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Serandur*
> 
> I've been trying to burn in both 970s with overnight benchmarks and games (the first 970, I've literally been trying for almost a month now) and I've heard literally no improvement. Both my 970s are exactly like this; my old 780 GHz was much quieter, I think I'm just going to return both 970s and get a 780 GHz like my old one or one of the discounted 780 Tis out there. Maybe a 980, but prices on those are little "*** is this ****" at the moment. Please nobody skin me alive for it, but I stick by what I said pre-release with experience now; the 980 and 970 are such a massive disappointment, I want my 780 back.
> 
> These are Gigabyte G1 970s I've been using, btw. They look gorgeous, they're fast, and they're cool, but this noise is unacceptable and I doubt further RMAs will bring any fortune.


mmh yea that would be a bit sad ..

What I don't get with coil whine is how I saw on a forum there is a trick to put some special kind of glue on the components that does it, if it's so simple, why the hell does the manufacturers don't do this ???

Perhaps you try another brand, altought not always easy to get paid back especially if been one month.. and I don't even know if that would help.

Seriously all you guys talking about coil whine really don't make me wanna go for a 970 right now







and I don't wanna RMA 10 times just to see that all their freaking graphic cards got it..

Also suprised I haven't read more of this on the big websites .. maybe if they would address the problem it would bring more attention, because.. I know some hardware reps hang arround here sometimes but I feel like they not likely gonna help this problem soon, altought, the people working at the RMA surely gonna have a word with the big boys "hey it's the 1000th card we RMA for coil while this month shouldn't we start trying to ship cards who doesn't do coil whine ?"
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *JoeDirt*
> 
> Is it just me or is this 130+ pages of people talking about coil whine and locked voltage? I hope the manufacturers are paying attention.


+1
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Travis6*
> 
> Yep I also read about the glue, ???


yea that's what I was talking about.. manufacturers put some glue ..geez.

don't do it yourself though.. you gonna void warranty if they notice.


----------



## r0l4n

So I couldn't stand the red in the MSI 970 Gaming, it matched so terribly the blue on the MSI motherboard that it was hurting my eyes! So after not finding red Z77 motherboards at an affordable price, I went ahead, disassembled the cover and painted it. Full black now









Disassembled (only LED still hanging, see below for solution):
https://imageshack.com/i/p3ASy8eYj

I decided to make a gap to be able to remove the LED to be able to paint safely, and it's not visible:
https://imageshack.com/i/pdEt5vE2j

https://imageshack.com/i/iq9NCIc8j

Et voilà!
https://imageshack.com/i/hl5WyIVij

I also managed to get rid of the red glow behind the LED, it was quite annoying, so I made sure I sprayed enough paint back there and now there's no glow at all, just the dragon and MSI








https://imageshack.com/i/f0Rmmnzjj]

I'm finally in peace...


----------



## jlhawn

good job







matches your build.


----------



## Cakewalk_S

Dude that all black setup looks awesome! Well done! I will say those cards on air look quite good...


----------



## JoeDirt

http://en.m.wikipedia.org/wiki/Coil_noise


----------



## hurricane28

Hi guys,

I have the MSI GTX 970 gaming and i noticed some strange things with it and maybe some people have the same as i do.

Here is what i did, i opened MSI AB and kombustor. I did an GPU burn-in and set the power limit and temp limit to its max and run kombustor.

I get a nice 1328MHz boost clock, when i add voltage in AB at first it says that its on 1.264v and after an restart it says that it does 1.237v at the same exact settings. It also says that i am at 67% TDP and no matter how much volts i put in it or what settings i do on the power limit it stayed around 67%

And after the restart it says that i am at 114% TDP.

can someone tell me what the freck is going on?


----------



## welly59

Anyone knot if I could flash the palit jetstream bios onto a palit non-jetstream card? Are the PCBs the same? Just wondering if theres any difference apart from the cooling system and bios


----------



## DBEAU

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *hurricane28*
> 
> Hi guys,
> 
> I have the MSI GTX 970 gaming and i noticed some strange things with it and maybe some people have the same as i do.
> 
> Here is what i did, i opened MSI AB and kombustor. I did an GPU burn-in and set the power limit and temp limit to its max and run kombustor.
> 
> I get a nice 1328MHz boost clock, when i add voltage in AB at first it says that its on 1.264v and after an restart it says that it does 1.237v at the same exact settings. It also says that i am at 67% TDP and no matter how much volts i put in it or what settings i do on the power limit it stayed around 67%
> 
> And after the restart it says that i am at 114% TDP.
> 
> can someone tell me what the freck is going on?


For me, whatever I set in Afterburner doesn't seem to stick after a restart even though the sliders stay in the same place. So after a restart I had to move one of the sliders a bit and hit "apply" for it to re-set those clocks/settings.


----------



## hurricane28

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DBEAU*
> 
> For me, whatever I set in Afterburner doesn't seem to stick after a restart even though the sliders stay in the same place. So after a restart I had to move one of the sliders a bit and hit "apply" for it to re-set those clocks/settings.


Kinda strange don't you think?

Could be my problem the card itself or is it Afterburner or the driver? I get pretty good scores if you ask me.


----------



## mrzoo

Make sure start overclock on start up is checked


----------



## hurricane28

This is my highest score:


----------



## rv8000

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *JoeDirt*
> 
> Is it just me or is this 130+ pages of people talking about coil whine and locked voltage? I hope the manufacturers are paying attention.


Throw in some "EVGA dropped the ball" and I think you'd be spot on


----------



## Edkiefer

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *hurricane28*
> 
> Hi guys,
> 
> I have the MSI GTX 970 gaming and i noticed some strange things with it and maybe some people have the same as i do.
> 
> Here is what i did, i opened MSI AB and kombustor. I did an GPU burn-in and set the power limit and temp limit to its max and run kombustor.
> 
> I get a nice 1328MHz boost clock, when i add voltage in AB at first it says that its on 1.264v and after an restart it says that it does 1.237v at the same exact settings. It also says that i am at 67% TDP and no matter how much volts i put in it or what settings i do on the power limit it stayed around 67%
> 
> And after the restart it says that i am at 114% TDP.
> 
> can someone tell me what the freck is going on?


Here few things to check out . your TDP issue sounds like the driver reset on you, were you on high OC ?

Anyway, reboot and that should fix the low TDP and usage too .

The voltage is dynamic, the highest it will go is 1.26 for your car, even when you set it all the way to 87+mv .
I would try no additional voltage first so you can see what you get from adding as it hurts TDP limit .

In AB set the green radio button in lower left corner "apply Overclocking at system startup" and also in setting>general tab "start with windows"
. That should fix it not remembering but if it doesn't I would do clean install and make sure you delete your profile folder content .


----------



## jlhawn

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *hurricane28*
> 
> Kinda strange don't you think?
> 
> Could be my problem the card itself or is it Afterburner or the driver? I get pretty good scores if you ask me.


I think Afterburner is the problem. I don't think it's been updated for the 900 series has it?
I get goofy readings also, but there is nothing wrong with my gpu and never any crashes, games run perfect, benchmarks run good, etc.


----------



## SmokeyMcBong420

..


----------



## SmokeyMcBong

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Clukos*
> 
> http://forums.evga.com/GTX-780-GPU-Boost-lowering-voltage-and-causing-crash-in-older-games-m2096915.aspx
> 
> Seems like it's not only 970s that have this issue. Guess GPU boost is a disaster for overclocking in general except if you are only playing BF4 and benchmarks. For those of us that want a completely stable 24/7 overclock we have to wait for a modded bios that disables GPU boost, right?
> 
> Edit: Info on the Zotac cards


Hi mate,

Not sure if anyone replied to your post but, GPU Boost-2.0 can be disabled/worked around too using NvidiaInspector's commandline functions.

I have a batch file to set both my cards to 1462mhz core, 7600mhz mem and force P-State 2 - This way core and mem clocks will be at full speed 100% of the time, no fluctuating. (will only start to downclock if you reach power/temp limits)
And another batch file to set both cards back to default clocks, p-states etc...

Full-Clocks.bat...

Code:



Code:


chdir c:\software\nvidiaInspector
nvidiaInspector.exe -setBaseClockOffset:0,0,135 -setMemoryClockOffset:0,0,300 -setGpuClock:0,2,1463 -setMemoryClock:0,2,3800 -forcepstate:0,2
nvidiaInspector.exe -setBaseClockOffset:1,0,135 -setMemoryClockOffset:1,0,300 -setGpuClock:1,2,1463 -setMemoryClock:1,2,3800 -forcepstate:1,2

Default-Clocks.bat

Code:



Code:


chdir c:\software\nvidiaInspector
nvidiaInspector.exe -setBaseClockOffset:0,0,0 -setMemoryClockOffset:0,0,0 -setMemoryClock:0,2,3505 -setGpuClock:0,2,1253 -forcepstate:0,16
nvidiaInspector.exe -setBaseClockOffset:1,0,0 -setMemoryClockOffset:1,0,0 -setMemoryClock:1,2,3505 -setGpuClock:1,2,1253 -forcepstate:1,16

Hope this helps mate


----------



## Edkiefer

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jlhawn*
> 
> I think Afterburner is the problem. I don't think it's been updated for the 900 series has it?
> I get goofy readings also, but there is nothing wrong with my gpu and never any crashes, games run perfect, benchmarks run good, etc.


there nothing to update for 9xx series and AB is constantly updated , will be new version out soon .
http://forums.guru3d.com/showpost.php?p=4929690&postcount=61

I don't have a issue with AB, it works just like it worked for 6xx/7xx series for me .


----------



## SalmonTaco

I'm about to join this club - I just ordered a Gigabyte G1 Gaming from Newegg.


----------



## JoeDirt

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SmokeyMcBong*
> 
> Hi mate,
> 
> Not sure if anyone replied to your post but, GPU Boost-2.0 can be disabled/worked around too using NvidiaInspector's commandline functions.
> 
> I have a batch file to set both my cards to 1462mhz core, 7600mhz mem and force P-State 2 - This way core and mem clocks will be at full speed 100% of the time, no fluctuating. (will only start to downclock if you reach power/temp limits)
> And another batch file to set both cards back to default clocks, p-states etc...
> 
> Full-Clocks.bat...
> 
> Code:
> 
> 
> 
> Code:
> 
> 
> nvidiaInspector.exe -setBaseClockOffset:0,0,135 -setMemoryClockOffset:0,0,300 -setGpuClock:0,2,1463 -setMemoryClock:0,2,3800 -forcepstate:0,2
> nvidiaInspector.exe -setBaseClockOffset:1,0,135 -setMemoryClockOffset:1,0,300 -setGpuClock:1,2,1463 -setMemoryClock:1,2,3800 -forcepstate:1,2
> 
> Default-Clocks.bat
> 
> Code:
> 
> 
> 
> Code:
> 
> 
> nvidiaInspector.exe -setBaseClockOffset:0,0,0 -setMemoryClockOffset:0,0,0 -setMemoryClock:0,2,3505 -setGpuClock:0,2,1253 -forcepstate:0,16
> nvidiaInspector.exe -setBaseClockOffset:1,0,0 -setMemoryClockOffset:1,0,0 -setMemoryClock:1,2,3505 -setGpuClock:1,2,1253 -forcepstate:1,16
> 
> Hope this helps mate


Works perfect. Thanks for this info!

And if anyone wants to know, I was able to flash an Zotac Amp Extreme BIOS to an Amp Omega. They are identical except for base/boost clocks.


----------



## hurricane28

[qu
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Edkiefer*
> 
> Here few things to check out . your TDP issue sounds like the driver reset on you, were you on high OC ?
> 
> Anyway, reboot and that should fix the low TDP and usage too .
> 
> The voltage is dynamic, the highest it will go is 1.26 for your car, even when you set it all the way to 87+mv .
> I would try no additional voltage first so you can see what you get from adding as it hurts TDP limit .
> 
> In AB set the green radio button in lower left corner "apply Overclocking at system startup" and also in setting>general tab "start with windows"
> . That should fix it not remembering but if it doesn't I would do clean install and make sure you delete your profile folder content .


Maybe, but i haven't had any crashes before i get those readings and never seen before.

It doesn't matter if i was on a high or low or no OC the readings were the same so i guess the driver flipped out on me because after an restart things were normal.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Edkiefer*
> 
> Here few things to check out . your TDP issue sounds like the driver reset on you, were you on high OC ?
> 
> Anyway, reboot and that should fix the low TDP and usage too .
> 
> The voltage is dynamic, the highest it will go is 1.26 for your car, even when you set it all the way to 87+mv .
> I would try no additional voltage first so you can see what you get from adding as it hurts TDP limit .
> 
> In AB set the green radio button in lower left corner "apply Overclocking at system startup" and also in setting>general tab "start with windows"
> . That should fix it not remembering but if it doesn't I would do clean install and make sure you delete your profile folder content .


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jlhawn*
> 
> I think Afterburner is the problem. I don't think it's been updated for the 900 series has it?
> I get goofy readings also, but there is nothing wrong with my gpu and never any crashes, games run perfect, benchmarks run good, etc.


I guess you are right, i get very good frames in any game i play. Its waiting for an better AB i guess.

I love the DSR feature btw, i play 1440p in metro last light and Farcry3 and it looks AMAZING and i get very good frames. I went from an MSI GTX 660Ti PE to the MSI GTX 970 gaming and boy, what an difference


----------



## hurricane28

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Edkiefer*
> 
> there nothing to update for 9xx series and AB is constantly updated , will be new version out soon .
> http://forums.guru3d.com/showpost.php?p=4929690&postcount=61
> 
> I don't have a issue with AB, it works just like it worked for 6xx/7xx series for me .


Oh okay,

Well, everything works great now so i guess it was an driver issue or something.

I love the new skins in AB, i use the MSI gaming skin.


----------



## dVeLoPe

i want a g1 so bad but i cant remove my hard drive tray and its like 30mm too big ughh stuck with a evga SSC i guess


----------



## DiaSin

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dVeLoPe*
> 
> i want a g1 so bad but i cant remove my hard drive tray and its like 30mm too big ughh stuck with a evga SSC i guess


Why not an MSI or Asus? Those are both far shorter than the G1.


----------



## dVeLoPe

because i thought the g1 was the best of all?

before i return this ssc card I need to find out if everyone including non-EVGA brands are getting throttling aswell


----------



## Travis6

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dVeLoPe*
> 
> i want a g1 so bad but i cant remove my hard drive tray and its like 30mm too big ughh stuck with a evga SSC i guess


I'm sure someone here can recommend a way to cut off the part of the cage that's in the way. Funny thing I ordered a G1 today and will be stuffing it in my HP Pro 4500 mATX case. I'll have to move the HDD a bit but no prob since I already had to move it for my 560 a couple years ago. I wanted the smaller MSI but I just like that the G1 has a backplate. The Asus has a backplate too but nobody has it in stock.

I have a i3-2120 and can't afford to upgrade anything else so I figure since my current GTX 560 SC and the 970 use the same power, my current setup should be fine.

Question. The case I have has poor ventilation, does anyone know if it's OKAY to remove the side panel and just put a breathable mesh fabric or should I just cut some holes in the side panel with a jigsaw and install 2 or 3 fans to help cool the 970?


----------



## DiaSin

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dVeLoPe*
> 
> because i thought the g1 was the best of all?
> 
> before i return this ssc card I need to find out if everyone including non-EVGA brands are getting throttling aswell


Ah, you already have the evga? Just use that then.


----------



## jlhawn

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *hurricane28*
> 
> Oh okay,
> 
> Well, everything works great now so i guess it was an driver issue or something.
> 
> I love the new skins in AB, i use the MSI gaming skin.


I removed afterburner and reinstalled it and now it's ok.
go figure. don't know how it was messed up as before installing new gpu drivers I always remove afterburner first, then when I'm finished installing the gpu and drivers I then reinstall afterburner.
so it was a fresh install on Oct 6 when I got my 970.


----------



## kuziwk

I just installed my msi card and i muat say compared to evga its 1000 times betted. I havent tried overclocking yet, however i blasted the fans and they are 10 times quieter than the evga design. Max temp under heaven was 64c with no fan noise at all. There was a mild coil buzz but barely audible with the case cover on. During 2d benchmarks there was coil wine but not as bad as evga. Im pretty used to coil wine though. Will try overclocking and report back tomorrow. So far very impressed. I imagine with a new fan curve though temps would be 10c lower. As i said these fans are incredibly silent. When you unwrap the card do it extremely carefully as it is very sticky and could damage the fan.


----------



## Russ369

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kuziwk*
> 
> I just installed my msi card and i muat say compared to evga its 1000 times betted. I havent tried overclocking yet, however i blasted the fans and they are 10 times quieter than the evga design. Max temp under heaven was 64c with no fan noise at all. There was a mild coil buzz but barely audible with the case cover on. During 2d benchmarks there was coil wine but not as bad as evga. Im pretty used to coil wine though. Will try overclocking and report back tomorrow. So far very impressed. I imagine with a new fan curve though temps would be 10c lower. As i said these fans are incredibly silent. When you unwrap the card do it extremely carefully as it is very sticky and could damage the fan.


Hah, I would have gotten mine but the person at home who was waiting for it, missed the delivery... I was pissed when I saw the tracking update on my phone at work, i'm going to pick it up tomorrow first thing in the morning though... Nice man, I also had the EVGA 970 and I didn't like it at all, good to hear about the MSI one


----------



## Noobism

Add me









71.2%, 75.6% ASIC. Took a few mins to get everything settled. But so far so good! :thumbup:


----------



## zeeee4

EY GUYS, first time pc builder i built my new pc and i have a gtx 970 in it. AMAZING CARD BTW. So im a bit of a geek and second day i had the rig i wanted to overclock the gpu. So i did just that and i managed an overclock of stable 1465mhz core and 500+ on memory and only changing the power to 105%, i didnt even change the voltage and the highest temp the card gets is high 50s.... from my research that ive done...looks like these are amazing numbers? What do you all think:thumb:


----------



## nepas

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *welly59*
> 
> Anyone knot if I could flash the palit jetstream bios onto a palit non-jetstream card? Are the PCBs the same? Just wondering if theres any difference apart from the cooling system and bios


Someone posted MANY pages ago that you can do that,( I want to do that to a friends card,but he is a wuss)


----------



## DBEAU

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *zeeee4*
> 
> EY GUYS, first time pc builder i built my new pc and i have a gtx 970 in it. AMAZING CARD BTW. So im a bit of a geek and second day i had the rig i wanted to overclock the gpu. So i did just that and i managed an overclock of stable 1465mhz core and 500+ on memory and only changing the power to 105%, i didnt even change the voltage and the highest temp the card gets is high 50s.... from my research that ive done...looks like these are amazing numbers? What do you all think:thumb:


Not bad. That's about on par with what my vanilla Zotac gets however I can only reach approx +400 memory


----------



## auxius

Mine just arrived this earlier, wait until i insert you my baby.


----------



## dante`afk

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *zeeee4*
> 
> EY GUYS, first time pc builder i built my new pc and i have a gtx 970 in it. AMAZING CARD BTW. So im a bit of a geek and second day i had the rig i wanted to overclock the gpu. So i did just that and i managed an overclock of stable 1465mhz core and 500+ on memory and only changing the power to 105%, i didnt even change the voltage and the highest temp the card gets is high 50s.... from my research that ive done...looks like these are amazing numbers? What do you all think:thumb:


normal numbers, everyone gets these clocks easily.


----------



## Clukos

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *auxius*
> 
> Mine just arrived this earlier, wait until i insert you my baby.


Nice, give us some oc first impressions if you can because pretty much nobody here owns an Amp Extreme, these should oc a lot!


----------



## kuziwk

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Travis6*
> 
> I'm sure someone here can recommend a way to cut off the part of the cage that's in the way. Funny thing I ordered a G1 today and will be stuffing it in my HP Pro 4500 mATX case. I'll have to move the HDD a bit but no prob since I already had to move it for my 560 a couple years ago. I wanted the smaller MSI but I just like that the G1 has a backplate. The Asus has a backplate too but nobody has it in stock.
> 
> I have a i3-2120 and can't afford to upgrade anything else so I figure since my current GTX 560 SC and the 970 use the same power, my current setup should be fine.
> 
> Question. The case I have has poor ventilation, does anyone know if it's OKAY to remove the side panel and just put a breathable mesh fabric or should I just cut some holes in the side panel with a jigsaw and install 2 or 3 fans to help cool the 970?


Why dont you just buy a new case if you are going to gk through that muvh trouble. Zalman makes a $50 case, its a z9 its pretty good for the money and has decent airflow.


----------



## kuziwk

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Russ369*
> 
> Hah, I would have gotten mine but the person at home who was waiting for it, missed the delivery... I was pissed when I saw the tracking update on my phone at work, i'm going to pick it up tomorrow first thing in the morning though... Nice man, I also had the EVGA 970 and I didn't like it at all, good to hear about the MSI one


you will love it!! Cant wait to start benching and overclocking. Its hard to be satisfied with the EVGA knowing that if you wait a little bit longer you can have a silent, cooler and quicker msi


----------



## auxius

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Clukos*
> 
> Nice, give us some oc first impressions if you can because pretty much nobody here owns an Amp Extreme, these should oc a lot!


I will post some OC soon for sure


----------



## RushiMP

Asus GTX 970 Strix with Afterburner 4.0 Final. I can not seem to change the memory clock, always reverts to stock. Bug?


----------



## hurricane28

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jlhawn*
> 
> I removed afterburner and reinstalled it and now it's ok.
> go figure. don't know how it was messed up as before installing new gpu drivers I always remove afterburner first, then when I'm finished installing the gpu and drivers I then reinstall afterburner.
> so it was a fresh install on Oct 6 when I got my 970.


Nvidia drivers can cause some serious issues i know all about that.

Look at the Geforce site about drivers, nothing but complaints. Mostly its user error but some do have a bad experience with some drivers.

I always use the driver removal tool witch can downloaded from the same site and most of the time the drivers work like a charm, most of the time i see an FPS boost.

What is your max boost clock and overclock score btw?


----------



## hurricane28

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dVeLoPe*
> 
> because i thought the g1 was the best of all?
> 
> before i return this ssc card I need to find out if everyone including non-EVGA brands are getting throttling aswell


If it clocks well doesn't mean per definition its an better card than MSI.

You just need to get lucky with the silicon. I have good experience with MSI, this is my second MSI card that clocks well and is quiet and i like the aesthetics of MSI cards. They are mostly not that more expensive than the reverence card and the RMA department is great.

I would never go with Asus cards tho, i heard nothing but bad thing about them and i stay away as far as possible from them.


----------



## fwupow

I bought my PNY GTX 970 because my framerate in Minecraft was dropping really low. I previously had two Radeon HD 6770s in crossfire. Shortly before removing the HD 6770s, I updated the AMD Catalyst drivers and, wouldn't you know it, that seem to fix the low frame-rate issue with Minecraft. A day later, I installed the GTX 970.

Another change I made a couple of days ago was an update of Java. So anyway, I now have twice the GPU power and I'm right back where I started from - jittery low fps Minecraft video (23 fps), momentary freezing etc. I don't know if this is because of the Java update or if the Nvidia driver 344.16 needs help.

I guess Java hasn't been that good at utilizing Open GL or something. Anyway, story of my life - spend a bunch of money & still stuck in same doo doo.


----------



## Pelinox

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *r0l4n*
> 
> So I couldn't stand the red in the MSI 970 Gaming, it matched so terribly the blue on the MSI motherboard that it was hurting my eyes! So after not finding red Z77 motherboards at an affordable price, I went ahead, disassembled the cover and painted it. Full black now
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> Disassembled (only LED still hanging, see below for solution):
> https://imageshack.com/i/p3ASy8eYj
> 
> I decided to make a gap to be able to remove the LED to be able to paint safely, and it's not visible:
> https://imageshack.com/i/pdEt5vE2j
> 
> https://imageshack.com/i/iq9NCIc8j
> 
> Et voilà!
> https://imageshack.com/i/hl5WyIVij
> 
> 
> 
> I also managed to get rid of the red glow behind the LED, it was quite annoying, so I made sure I sprayed enough paint back there and now there's no glow at all, just the dragon and MSI
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> https://imageshack.com/i/f0Rmmnzjj]
> 
> I'm finally in peace...


Now you just need to remove the 2 fan stickers..









I will be doing this aswell, but probably change the red parts to white, so glad to see how easy it looks to take apart.


----------



## blah238

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *fwupow*
> 
> I bought my PNY GTX 970 because my framerate in Minecraft was dropping really low. I previously had two Radeon HD 6770s in crossfire. Shortly before removing the HD 6770s, I updated the AMD Catalyst drivers and, wouldn't you know it, that seem to fix the low frame-rate issue with Minecraft. A day later, I installed the GTX 970.
> 
> Another change I made a couple of days ago was an update of Java. So anyway, I now have twice the GPU power and I'm right back where I started from - jittery low fps Minecraft video (23 fps), momentary freezing etc. I don't know if this is because of the Java update or if the Nvidia driver 344.16 needs help.
> 
> I guess Java hasn't been that good at utilizing Open GL or something. Anyway, story of my life - spend a bunch of money & still stuck in same doo doo.


Yeah, umm... who buys a $300+ video card for Minecraft lol


----------



## Nark96

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *blah238*
> 
> Yeah, umm... who buys a $300+ video card for Minecraft lol


I call troll


----------



## r0l4n

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Pelinox*
> 
> Now you just need to remove the 2 fan stickers..
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I will be doing this aswell, but probably change the red parts to white, so glad to see how easy it looks to take apart.


I've been thinking about it, it's the only red that remains, but I don't really want to remove them, rather paint a black ring with a marker or something...

Post your results, black and white has to look awesome!


----------



## Pelinox

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *r0l4n*
> 
> I've been thinking about it, it's the only red that remains, but I don't really want to remove them, rather paint a black ring with a marker or something...
> 
> Post your results, black and white has to look awesome!


Maybe a marker is better, yea. Thinking how good that fan sticker that we were supposed to remove, stuck, those which are supposed to last forever must be REALLY sticky









Will probably be a while till i do it, currently waiting for MSI to release their black/white motherboard for Z97, should be here within 3 weeks


----------



## dVeLoPe

their should and I DONT KNOW WHY IT HASNT BEEN DONE YET be a 970 OVERCLOCKING thread that posts scores on the first page with validation and a graph or chart etc etc like their is for all the older cards!!


----------



## RaleighStClair

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dVeLoPe*
> 
> their should and I DONT KNOW WHY IT HASNT BEEN DONE YET be a 970 OVERCLOCKING thread that posts scores on the first page with validation and a graph or chart etc etc like their is for all the older cards!!


Sounds good, especially if we can get a modded bios that can unlock the beasts to see what they can really do.


----------



## Cakewalk_S

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *RushiMP*
> 
> Asus GTX 970 Strix with Afterburner 4.0 Final. I can not seem to change the memory clock, always reverts to stock. Bug?


Either reinstall the nvidia drivers or reinstall the MSI Afterburner. I can control mem and I get 8GHz easily...0 artifacts


----------



## dVeLoPe

can anyone with either the "SSC" or "FTW" version of the EVGA 970 (or any brand) please let me know if running completely stock you are getting throttling issues aswell???


----------



## Raikozy

Has anyone experience the issue that I am having? I have gtx 970 msi and it runs great. Overclocked to 1.5ghz and 450+ in memory, tested on valley and different kind of games with no hitch. But recently I have this problem where I am playing a game, then suddenly my screen goes black and then the game exits with notification that "video device removed or reset". And then on the right bottom corner it says that it has been recovered or something like that. It happened twice already and it just happened just now when I was playing shadow of mordor (like 1 hour in). Yesterday I even had a weirder problem where I was playing borderlands the pre sequal and in the middle of the game (30 mins in) my PC suddenly reset by itself. I played the game after that and there was no problem.

Also my temp never goes above 67C and pretty sure all my fans work as intended, so no overheating or anything like that


----------



## dVeLoPe

^^ drop your overclock 50mhz on core/mem and try if no crash your overclock is just a bit unstable because just like me I can pass benchmarks at XX speed but crash in game after time


----------



## DBEAU

It's annoying that Nvidia made such a stink about overclocking in their Maxwell reveal yet they clearly went to the extreme to crap all over us at the enthusiast level.


----------



## Rahldrac

At least Nvidia have said that they are working on a Fix for the SLI voltage problem!


----------



## amtbr

Can anyone with a Gigabyte 970 Gaming tell me what their fan RPM is at idle? I just got one and mine idles at almost 1,600 RPM. I'd like to get it lower so my computer is silent. I can't get it to lower through Afterburner. Any ideas?


----------



## Rahldrac

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *amtbr*
> 
> Can anyone with a Gigabyte 970 Gaming tell me what their fan RPM is at idle? I just got one and mine idles at almost 1,600 RPM. I'd like to get it lower so my computer is silent. I can't get it to lower through Afterburner. Any ideas?


Wait for BIOS fix for this, last I read about it we can not get it below 34% without a bios fix.


----------



## amtbr

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Rahldrac*
> 
> Wait for BIOS fix for this, last I read about it we can not get it below 34% without a bios fix.


Thanks, if that is the deal I'm returning this card. My previous Gigabyte GTX 670 was dead silent at idle. Not going back to loud computer after 2 years of dead silence.

http://forum.giga-byte.co.uk/index.php/topic,15086.0.html

Looks like I'm not the only one bugged by this issue. I'm amazed none of the reviews of the card mentioned this. There is no way the fan needs to stay at 1600 RPM at idle.


----------



## welly59

i took delivery of my palit gtx 970 this morning - non jetstream model, standard blower instead. After some tweaking ive got following overclock:

core : +275mhz
mem : +400mhz

Unigine heaven 4.0 (etxreme preset, 1080p, fullscreen) : 61.2 fps

My old setup was 680 sli and i was getting 66fps on that with no overclock, this one 9709 comes within 8% of it! granted, the 680 sli run at 75fps in heaven 4.0 with an overclock but i will be getting another 970 in a month or two. It should crush the 680 sli.

Seem to be help back by power target for now, at least thats what gpu-z said. Cant wait for modded bios with power limits removed etc.

Oh and btw the card boosted to a max of 1540!!


----------



## welly59

i compared like for like with this:
http://www.ocaholic.ch/modules/smartsection/item.php?itemid=1443&page=5

beat a 980 g1 gaming


----------



## Raikozy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dVeLoPe*
> 
> ^^ drop your overclock 50mhz on core/mem and try if no crash your overclock is just a bit unstable because just like me I can pass benchmarks at XX speed but crash in game after time


oh okay


----------



## dVeLoPe

so has anyone hit 1600? what card? or high 15s? my max clock is 1515 but it doesnt want to stay their just like my max stock clock is 1404 but s doesnt want to stay their either lol.. someone get a mod or find a way start that thread and get the results [email protected][email protected]!


----------



## Raikozy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dVeLoPe*
> 
> so has anyone hit 1600? what card? or high 15s? my max clock is 1515 but it doesnt want to stay their just like my max stock clock is 1404 but s doesnt want to stay their either lol.. someone get a mod or find a way start that thread and get the results [email protected][email protected]!


which 970 do you have? And so what is your stable turbo actual clock? Mine goes 1521mhz but throttled to 1508mhz (which is still pretty darn fast) and memory +500. But as you probably know, I got random weird crashes. But I just decreased my memory to 400 (which is still 7.8ghz) and I played mordor for 30 minutes and still stable. I read a review somewhere and the guy didn't put the memory too high or else it will throttle down everything (i mean the gpu clock)


----------



## Margammor

Not new to building computers, but actually never done this. Can I just change my new Asus Strix GTX 980 for my old Asus 780 card? Installed the latest drivers in Wiin 8.1.

So, do I uninstall all drivers, place the new card or just remove the old card and stick the new one in?


----------



## dVeLoPe

uninstall driver

shut down

swap gfx card

turn on and install new correct driver

done.

I was looking on the newegg site and noticed for the 970 Strix it says this item is out of stock and may or MAY NOT be restocked......

So i guess the g1 is too big strix is OEL already and the eVga is giving me problems so my only other choice is the MSi Gaming is it a better choice or will I still have throttling issues?


----------



## Noobism

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dVeLoPe*
> 
> uninstall driver
> 
> shut down
> 
> swap gfx card
> 
> turn on and install new correct driver
> 
> done.
> 
> I was looking on the newegg site and noticed for the 970 Strix it says this item is out of stock and may or MAY NOT be restocked......
> 
> So i guess the g1 is too big strix is OEL already and the eVga is giving me problems so my only other choice is the MSi Gaming is it a better choice or will I still have throttling issues?


I just got 2 G1 Gaming's and have not seen any throttle issues at all. Really digging these temps, top card never goes over 65c bottom card stay 10-15 below that.

Grab the G1


----------



## Triniboi82

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Margammor*
> 
> Not new to building computers, but actually never done this. Can I just change my new Asus Strix GTX 980 for my old Asus 780 card? Installed the latest drivers in Wiin 8.1.
> 
> So, do I uninstall all drivers, place the new card or just remove the old card and stick the new one in?


You need to uninstall current driver, then go back to 344.11. Why are you ditching the 980?


----------



## Margammor

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Triniboi82*
> 
> You need to uninstall current driver, then go back to 344.11. Why are you ditching the 980?


Niot ditching ;-) Leaving the 780. Need the new 980 to all my photo monitors (Eizo and NEC) to use full LUT and all pixel depth which is not supported by DVI. So three DP ports are ideal for me.


----------



## Noobism

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *amtbr*
> 
> Thanks, if that is the deal I'm returning this card. My previous Gigabyte GTX 670 was dead silent at idle. Not going back to loud computer after 2 years of dead silence.
> 
> http://forum.giga-byte.co.uk/index.php/topic,15086.0.html
> 
> Looks like I'm not the only one bugged by this issue. I'm amazed none of the reviews of the card mentioned this. There is no way the fan needs to stay at 1600 RPM at idle.


Yea both of mine are at 1600 also, but the noise doesn't bother me especially with an H100i in the system. Going from fixed RPM in Corsair Link 2100 RPM to Performance Mode 1750 RPM, it's virtually silent to me, and I'm about 1.5 feet away from my tower.


----------



## jlhawn

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *hurricane28*
> 
> Nvidia drivers can cause some serious issues i know all about that.
> 
> Look at the Geforce site about drivers, nothing but complaints. Mostly its user error but some do have a bad experience with some drivers.
> 
> I always use the driver removal tool witch can downloaded from the same site and most of the time the drivers work like a charm, most of the time i see an FPS boost.
> 
> What is your max boost clock and overclock score btw?


I have never had problems with the nvidia drivers, it seems that afterburner had an issue on install.
yes I have been to the nvidia driver forums for a few years now.
I always use DDU from wagnard on nvidia, and I only install the driver and physx as I don't need or use the other items.
this was my first time ever having a problem with afterburner.


----------



## dVeLoPe

after some rethinking i can get away with moving the hard drive bay and im going for a g1 as soon as it's in stock im buying but how would I overclock it with AB instead? (always owned evga)


----------



## jlhawn

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *amtbr*
> 
> Can anyone with a Gigabyte 970 Gaming tell me what their fan RPM is at idle? I just got one and mine idles at almost 1,600 RPM. I'd like to get it lower so my computer is silent. I can't get it to lower through Afterburner. Any ideas?


1,681rpm. mine is dead silent at idle and almost silent at max fan of 100%. I only put it here to test the noise.
mine stays at 52% fan while gaming and temp is max 61c average 58c
my 680 sounded like a leaf blower.


----------



## Rahldrac

Just goes to show that people have widely different opinions on what is silent. My two G1s are the only noise producing thing in my system, even at 34%. My dark rock pro 3 I can not hear at 100% and my 7 other fans are at half speed, so I can not hear them either. And PSU is silent mode.


----------



## RushiMP

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Triniboi82*
> 
> You need to uninstall current driver, then go back to 344.11. Why are you ditching the 980?


Thanks for the tip. Now I can adjust the memory clock, so far no artifacts up to +400. Works in benchmarks. However, whenever I launch [email protected] it automatically drops the memory clock back down to 3005? Any ideas.


----------



## amtbr

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Noobism*
> 
> Yea both of mine are at 1600 also, but the noise doesn't bother me especially with an H100i in the system. Going from fixed RPM in Corsair Link 2100 RPM to Performance Mode 1750 RPM, it's virtually silent to me, and I'm about 1.5 feet away from my tower.


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Rahldrac*
> 
> Just goes to show that people have widely different opinions on what is silent. My two G1s are the only noise producing thing in my system, even at 34%. My dark rock pro 3 I can not hear at 100% and my 7 other fans are at half speed, so I can not hear them either. And PSU is silent mode.


I realize its all subjective. Its difficult coming from complete silence to now hearing a constant fan noise, so even the slightest increase in sound bothers me. I have all Noctua case fans running around 600rpm, so they are totally silent. I really wish there was a software way to drop the idle RPMs of the fan though. I mean my card is at 25 degrees right now, I'd rather bump the fan speed down and have the card run slightly warmer. I've tried Afterburner and Gigabytes OC Software (junk), but haven't tried Precision X after hearing of all the awful bugs.


----------



## leftythrillz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dVeLoPe*
> 
> uninstall driver
> 
> shut down
> 
> swap gfx card
> 
> turn on and install new correct driver
> 
> done.
> 
> I was looking on the newegg site and noticed for the 970 Strix it says this item is out of stock and may or MAY NOT be restocked......
> 
> So i guess the g1 is too big strix is OEL already and the eVga is giving me problems so my only other choice is the MSi Gaming is it a better choice or will I still have throttling issues?


Looking on the Newegg site now. If I browse all 970 cards, the Strix 970 is no longer on the list - I have to search for it and it comes up, like you said with the May or May not be restocked. This is very peculiar. I wonder if they are rebuilding it and installing vrm heat-sinks that people say are not on them, maybe also installing an led to light up the Strix logo. I know mine is perfectly fine, though I have barely attempted to OC it (I know, Blasphemy!). However, if they are rebuilding them, I may have to consider RMA'ing the card based on future reviews of the card. Either way, it is magnificent, and I feel I am sorely neglecting my msi gaming that I bought at the same time.


----------



## Rahldrac

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *amtbr*
> 
> I realize its all subjective. Its difficult coming from complete silence to now hearing a constant fan noise, so even the slightest increase in sound bothers me. I have all Noctua case fans running around 600rpm, so they are totally silent. I really wish there was a software way to drop the idle RPMs of the fan though. I mean my card is at 25 degrees right now, I'd rather bump the fan speed down and have the card run slightly warmer. I've tried Afterburner and Gigabytes OC Software (junk), but haven't tried Precision X after hearing of all the awful bugs.


No I completly agree with you, the fans are noisy, and I am looking forward to a BIOS fix. So I can have the fan off until 60C. I was talking to @jlhawn who said that they were almost silent at 100%. Which they in my opinion they absolutely are not. But as I said, it's all very subjective.


----------



## Cakewalk_S

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *leftythrillz*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *dVeLoPe*
> 
> uninstall driver
> 
> shut down
> 
> swap gfx card
> 
> turn on and install new correct driver
> 
> done.
> 
> I was looking on the newegg site and noticed for the 970 Strix it says this item is out of stock and may or MAY NOT be restocked......
> 
> So i guess the g1 is too big strix is OEL already and the eVga is giving me problems so my only other choice is the MSi Gaming is it a better choice or will I still have throttling issues?
> 
> 
> 
> Looking on the Newegg site now. If I browse all 970 cards, the Strix 970 is no longer on the list - I have to search for it and it comes up, like you said with the May or May not be restocked. This is very peculiar. I wonder if they are rebuilding it and installing vrm heat-sinks that people say are not on them, maybe also installing an led to light up the Strix logo. I know mine is perfectly fine, though I have barely attempted to OC it (I know, Blasphemy!). However, if they are rebuilding them, I may have to consider RMA'ing the card based on future reviews of the card. Either way, it is magnificent, and I feel I am sorely neglecting my msi gaming that I bought at the same time.
Click to expand...

I got my strix from Amazon with no problems. No coil wine either. Only down side is a locked voltage and 56% asic score... Ouch. I can still get 1500mhz stable until I hit the power limit, then the card crashes because it drops the volts... I also easily get 8ghz memory which really helps the benchmarks. Best I get is 69.5fps in Valley 1.0 on ultra HD preset...


----------



## Noobism

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *amtbr*
> 
> I realize its all subjective. Its difficult coming from complete silence to now hearing a constant fan noise, so even the slightest increase in sound bothers me. I have all Noctua case fans running around 600rpm, so they are totally silent. I really wish there was a software way to drop the idle RPMs of the fan though. I mean my card is at 25 degrees right now, I'd rather bump the fan speed down and have the card run slightly warmer. I've tried Afterburner and Gigabytes OC Software (junk), but haven't tried Precision X after hearing of all the awful bugs.


Oh for sure, now that I got new headphones I really don't hear a thing. The GF tries talking to me and I'm in my own world


----------



## HAL900

hi
What program flashing gtx 970 ?
nvflash 5.19 and 196 dosent work


----------



## DBEAU

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *HAL900*
> 
> hi
> What program flashing gtx 970 ?
> nvflash 5.19 and 196 dosent work


What do you mean by doesnt work? How are you trying to use it?


----------



## Pelinox

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Rahldrac*
> 
> No I completly agree with you, the fans are noisy, and I am looking forward to a BIOS fix. So I can have the fan off until 60C. I was talking to @jlhawn who said that they were almost silent at 100%. Which they in my opinion they absolutely are not. But as I said, it's all very subjective.


Don't get your hopes too high. Surely, there is a reason for the high RPM. EVGAs ACX v1 is not able to drop to 0%, simply because the fans are not able to do so. It could very well the the same case with Gigabyte. But I hope for you guys that it is possible to reduce it further, cause as far as i remember, 34% is around 1350RPM?

My MSI is topping at 100% ~2200RPM, and idle at 28% ~640RPM


----------



## kuziwk

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kuziwk*
> 
> I just installed my msi card and i muat say compared to evga its 1000 times betted. I havent tried overclocking yet, however i blasted the fans and they are 10 times quieter than the evga design. Max temp under heaven was 64c with no fan noise at all. There was a mild coil buzz but barely audible with the case cover on. During 2d benchmarks there was coil wine but not as bad as evga. Im pretty used to coil wine though. Will try overclocking and report back tomorrow. So far very impressed. I imagine with a new fan curve though temps would be 10c lower. As i said these fans are incredibly silent. When you unwrap the card do it extremely carefully as it is very sticky and could damage the fan.


Just wanted to have an update on this, im very impressed with the OC of this card. I have the mem at 8Ghz or +500, and the boost clock is at 1538 right now, I had it at 1553 but i was starting to getting artifacts so i backed it off 15 points to 1538. Max temp was 58C and dead silent, however im still playing around with the fan profiles to lower temps even more, trying to match the acoustics of my case fans. The strange thing is my power % is claiming 94% max using EVGA precision monitoring software, is this normal? I figured i would have well over %100 by now...did i just get lucky with this card. Also i never touched any voltages and so far i dont see a need to go with a higher clock. On a side note does anyone know if you can change the LED color?

Update: lol i was wrong about the power limit, firestrike brought it to 111% which caused it to throttle back down to 1404. Funny how the heaven benchmark didnt though.


----------



## HAL900

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DBEAU*
> 
> What do you mean by doesnt work? How are you trying to use it?




http://images67.fotosik.pl/251/4f37e26c83f81e9e.jpg


----------



## DBEAU

There's nothing really wrong with Nvflash. Its just not possible to flash modified BIOS yet. Modifying the BIOS invalidates the certificate or something like that. We're still waiting for proper tools.


----------



## HAL900

when new nvflash or KBT to GM 204?


----------



## Warith

I'm pretty happy with mine. I got two MSI GTX 970 GAMING 4G's in SLI, ASIC quality is 67.5% and 80.3% and my best 3dmark Firestrike score so far is here.

Edit: I just saw that you could sign up yourself. Oops


----------



## Cannonkill

http://gpuz.techpowerup.com/14/10/19/482.png

here is my clocks with out any voltage added
160 on the core
550 on mem


----------



## DBEAU

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *HAL900*
> 
> when new nvflash or KBT to GM 204?


Rumor says end of Oct. But I have no proof.


----------



## JonB

I got my Gigabyte G1 970 2 days ago and I have been benching it and overclocking it and what not... I seem to be stable at +150 on the core and +495 on the memory... at least from what I can tell... the max temp seems to hit about 65 C.. I haven't added any voltage but I did set the power to 112% and the temp target to 91 C also as the priority (not sure whether to set the power target or temp target as priority tbh).. the boost clock hits about 1542 MHz

How do I know if this clock is TRULY stable? I ran Heaven, Valley, FurMark, and OC Scanner X fine, no problems and from what I personally perceived, no artifacting... somehow though I am not comfortable in the sense that I trust my judgment with the safety of this clock... anyone else have any advice or anything to help me with what I am "feeling" right now?


----------



## RaleighStClair

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *JonB*
> 
> I got my Gigabyte G1 970 2 days ago and I have been benching it and overclocking it and what not... I seem to be stable at +150 on the core and +495 on the memory... at least from what I can tell... the max temp seems to hit about 65 C..
> 
> How do I know if this clock is TRULY stable? I ran Heaven, Valley, FurMark, and OC Scanner X fine, no problems and from what I personally perceived, no artifacting... somehow though I am not comfortable in the sense that I trust my judgment with the safety of this clock... anyone else have any advice or anything to help me with what I am "feeling" right now?


Are you having stability issues a) no, good! b) yes, lower clocks or up voltage.


----------



## Russ369

Picked up my GTX 970 today, im very happy with the MSI version... It still does have a bit of coil whine, but NO WHERE near the amount of got from the EVGA card...


----------



## JonB

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *RaleighStClair*
> 
> Are you having stability issues a) no, good! b) yes, lower clocks or up voltage.


No, no stability issues... but, somehow I am not so sure I got this "lucky" with my card able to clock this high and not have artifacts or problems... I guess what I am asking is if this seems like feasible clocks?

Maybe because my CPU is cooled by water it's helping by not dumping so much heat into the case as it would on air? Is that a possibility or..? I don't know...


----------



## jlhawn

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *JonB*
> 
> *@RaleighStClair*
> No, no stability issues... but, somehow I am not so sure I got this "lucky" with my card able to clock this high and not have artifacts or problems... I guess what I am asking is if this seems like feasible clocks?
> 
> Maybe because my CPU is cooled by water it's helping by not dumping so much heat into the case as it would on air? Is that a possibility or..? I don't know...


I have the Gigabyte Gaming G1 and my overclock settings are
core voltage +60
core clock +150
power limit +112
temp limit +91
memory clock +250

It is stable in all bench test and all of my games except Euro Truck Sim 2 I had a TDR first 10 mins of play, so for that game I use the stock overclock.
here are my GPU-Z results, some games it has reached 1580mhz. the 970's overclock very nicely.


----------



## dVeLoPe

his g1 +60 for 1550 my ssc +110 for 1450 KVJEASKGHAKEVHNAEJKGNAEVKANVKAEVNAK


----------



## JonB

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jlhawn*
> 
> I have the Gigabyte Gaming G1 and my overclock settings are
> core voltage +60
> core clock +150
> power limit +112
> temp limit +91
> memory clock +250
> 
> It is stable in all bench test and all of my games except Euro Truck Sim 2 I had a TDR first 10 mins of play, so for that game I use the stock overclock.
> here are my GPU-Z results, some games it has reached 1580mhz. the 970's overclock very nicely.


How do you know when to apply more voltage?


----------



## jlhawn

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *JonB*
> 
> How do you know when to apply more voltage?


I got my settings from someone on this forum as I only know a little bit about overclocking a gpu
so I went with these settings as it's pretty much about the same as most are using.
when I tried to overclock my GTX 680 no matter what settings it crashed in every test.
so I think the 900 series are just good for overclocking.
maybe someone else can chime in on the voltage thing as I don't want to give you the incorrect info.


----------



## JonB

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jlhawn*
> 
> I got my settings from someone on this forum as I only know a little bit about overclocking a gpu
> so I went with these settings as it's pretty much about the same as most are using.
> when I tried to overclock my GTX 680 no matter what settings it crashed in every test.
> so I think the 900 series are just good for overclocking.
> maybe someone else can chime in on the voltage thing as I don't want to give you the incorrect info.


Thanks for your honesty =) I am right there with you about overclocking... I mean I know a good little bit about it but nowhere near enough to feel truly comfortable with my settings yet.


----------



## jlhawn

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *JonB*
> 
> Thanks for your honesty =) I am right there with you about overclocking... I mean I know a good little bit about it but nowhere near enough to feel truly comfortable with my settings yet.


I have had mine set at this since I installed the gpu Oct 6.
no problems except my one game. I have read on here though that you should make all your settings without any voltage change and then if the overclock isn't stable then you start to add voltage +10 at a time.


----------



## USlatin

Subscribed


----------



## DBEAU

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *JonB*
> 
> How do you know when to apply more voltage?


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jlhawn*
> 
> I have had mine set at this since I installed the gpu Oct 6.
> no problems except my one game. I have read on here though that you should make all your settings without any voltage change and then if the overclock isn't stable then you start to add voltage +10 at a time.


^^Essentially this is how you treat voltage. Once you start having stability issues with stock voltage you start adding some extra voltage to try and make things stable again in an effort to get even higher overclocks. It can have a negative effect though if you start hitting the power or heat ceiling. Also, depending on which card you have voltage does nothing.


----------



## fwupow

I forgot how this forum worked. When you click on reply, your post should give an indication of who and what you're replying to even if no quote. Just my opinion.

I don't think modded BIOS are such a good thing for these 9xx cards. It seems that the manufacturers are putting out factory BIOS that allow for the level of overclocking that is commensurate with the hardware capability of the card. There is no real possibility of magical wonder-clocks. If you purchase the $329.00 MSRP cards, you'll get reference design and budget VRMs which can't handle the kind of current or over-volts necessary to achieve magical wonder-clocks. You get what you pay for. The O.C. friendly cards have considerably more robust VRMs to supply the needed current and the factory BIOS will also allow for a proportionately higher TDP boost. There's a point where you're just gonna be sucking so much more electricity, generating so much more heat and abusing the GPU so hard for a small % of performance gain, that it doesn't seem worth it, unless you're just trying to snag a benchmark record.


----------



## Cakewalk_S

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *fwupow*
> 
> I forgot how this forum worked. When you click on reply, your post should give an indication of who and what you're replying to even if no quote. Just my opinion.
> 
> I don't think modded BIOS are such a good thing for these 9xx cards. It seems that the manufacturers are putting out factory BIOS that allow for the level of overclocking that is commensurate with the hardware capability of the card. There is no real possibility of magical wonder-clocks. If you purchase the $329.00 MSRP cards, you'll get reference design and budget VRMs which can't handle the kind of current or over-volts necessary to achieve magical wonder-clocks. You get what you pay for. The O.C. friendly cards have considerably more robust VRMs to supply the needed current and the factory BIOS will also allow for a proportionately higher TDP boost. There's a point where you're just gonna be sucking so much more electricity, generating so much more heat and abusing the GPU so hard for a small % of performance gain, that it doesn't seem worth it, unless you're just trying to snag a benchmark record.


Yea but if your like me and have the card running at 40C max you can definitely push the card way more... The tdp on the strix is way low and disappointing... It should be at least the max the 12v pcie and pci lanes can handle...


----------



## jlhawn

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *fwupow*
> 
> I forgot how this forum worked. When you click on reply, your post should give an indication of who and what you're replying to even if no quote. Just my opinion.
> 
> I don't think modded BIOS are such a good thing for these 9xx cards. It seems that the manufacturers are putting out factory BIOS that allow for the level of overclocking that is commensurate with the hardware capability of the card. There is no real possibility of magical wonder-clocks. If you purchase the $329.00 MSRP cards, you'll get reference design and budget VRMs which can't handle the kind of current or over-volts necessary to achieve magical wonder-clocks. You get what you pay for. The O.C. friendly cards have considerably more robust VRMs to supply the needed current and the factory BIOS will also allow for a proportionately higher TDP boost. There's a point where you're just gonna be sucking so much more electricity, generating so much more heat and abusing the GPU so hard for a small % of performance gain, that it doesn't seem worth it, unless you're just trying to snag a benchmark record.


I feel the same, I don't mess with a gpu bios and I normally overclock them just to test how good it overclocks, then I put it back to the stock or overclock it came with.
such as my Gigabyte came with a 1380mhz boost overclock which is good enough for me.


----------



## rv8000

Does anyone here own Guild Wars 2?

I'm getting weird pixelization errors on lots of effects, blocky particles on glowing weapons/armor, weird rings under water, that and the load GW2 puts on my card is pushing temps up to 78c at stock settings. Playing any other game I barely hit 70c mostly hovering around ~68c.

*edit for screen shot, top left highlights show the halos/rings, other box shows the weird pixelization around the bubbles


----------



## Clukos

Hmm i don't think i can see such artifacts, maybe it's just me.


----------



## rv8000

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Clukos*
> 
> Hmm i don't think i can see such artifacts, maybe it's just me.
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


You should try an area with better light and equip some weapons items with particle effects to notice more easily, or look at other players with items.

What are your load temps after 15 mins in an openish area without many players around?


----------



## dante`afk

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *JonB*
> 
> No, no stability issues... but, somehow I am not so sure I got this "lucky" with my card able to clock this high and not have artifacts or problems... I guess what I am asking is if this seems like feasible clocks?
> 
> Maybe because my CPU is cooled by water it's helping by not dumping so much heat into the case as it would on air? Is that a possibility or..? I don't know...


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jlhawn*
> 
> I have the Gigabyte Gaming G1 and my overclock settings are
> core voltage +60
> core clock +150
> power limit +112
> temp limit +91
> memory clock +250
> 
> It is stable in all bench test and all of my games except Euro Truck Sim 2 I had a TDR first 10 mins of play, so for that game I use the stock overclock.
> here are my GPU-Z results, some games it has reached 1580mhz. the 970's overclock very nicely.


you play games with high demanding graphics for several hours to see if it is stable.


----------



## Ickz

Are gpu's similar to cpu's for overclocking in that every chip can be different? I have the Gigabyte gtx970 G1 Gaming and I tried using the same clock settings as I've seen in reviews - 87 core voltage, 112 power limit, +150 core clock, +500 mem clock. It runs stable for some games, and for others, my main screen, my second screen, or both will turn a solid color (sometimes at random times, sometimes right when the clocks are applied) and I'm forced to hard reboot. Temps are completely fine. I've tried lower settings, like +50 core, +250 mem, and again, this is fine for some games, yet some like Archeage will still give me problems. I specifically bought the Gigabyte card because it was the best overclocker, and I'm feeling a bit letdown that I can barely overclock it even when my temps are fine. Wondering if I should try returning it for a replacement.


----------



## Clukos

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *rv8000*
> 
> You should try an area with better light and equip some weapons items with particle effects to notice more easily, or look at other players with items.
> 
> What are your load temps after 15 mins in an openish area without many players around?


My max temp is about 65-66


----------



## Clukos

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ickz*
> 
> Are gpu's similar to cpu's for overclocking in that every chip can be different? I have the Gigabyte gtx970 G1 Gaming and I tried using the same clock settings as I've seen in reviews - 87 core voltage, 112 power limit, +150 core clock, +500 mem clock. It runs stable for some games, and for others, my main screen, my second screen, or both will turn a solid color (sometimes at random times, sometimes right when the clocks are applied) and I'm forced to hard reboot. Temps are completely fine. I've tried lower settings, like +50 core, +250 mem, and again, this is fine for some games, yet some like Archeage will still give me problems. I specifically bought the Gigabyte card because it was the best overclocker, and I'm feeling a bit letdown that I can barely overclock it even when my temps are fine. Wondering if I should try returning it for a replacement.


Yeah GPUs are the same when it comes to luck of the draw. For example i can't do much more than 1520 on the core or 7900~ on the mem and be game stable. Voltage seems to do absolutely nothing for me so there's that.


----------



## Ickz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Clukos*
> 
> Yeah GPUs are the same when it comes to luck of the draw. For example i can't do much more than 1520 on the core or 7900~ on the mem and be game stable. Voltage seems to do absolutely nothing for me so there's that.


Yeah, I can't even do 1400 on some games.... soooo. Huge let down.


----------



## jlhawn

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dante`afk*
> 
> you play games with high demanding graphics for several hours to see if it is stable.


stable in all my games except Euro Truck Simulator 2. 10mins into the game I got a TDR>
put gpu back to Gigabytes overclock and I can play the game for hours with no problem.
currently I have my gpu running at the factory overclock.
I only overclocked it to see how good it performs.
I posted here a few pages back to someone else about mu game crash.









edit: I have all the Metro and Crysis games which don't crash either, I don't really know which games are high graphics demand.
I am listed as JLH in steam and it's open for anyone to view my games if you would like to see which games I have.


----------



## Sycksyde

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ickz*
> 
> Yeah, I can't even do 1400 on some games.... soooo. Huge let down.


My Gigabyte G1 is a bit of a dud too, 1450 is my max stable OC. I'm still happy with the card though.


----------



## Clukos

Keep in mind that when the modded bios drops these cards should theoretically be able to clock higher.


----------



## Rahldrac

And for us who does SLI, we will be able to clock higher when Nvidia releases new drivers to fix the voltage problem!
But don't be sad that you can only hit for example 1400, in actual FPS the whole overclocking thing is a bit overrated.


----------



## error-id10t

How do you figure that? After all this time and there's nothing, still. I'm all for keeping up the hope but even when you get to the stage of unlocking the vBIOS there's no guarantee you can OV. Raising TDP will obviously help, nobody likes throttling I see heaps of people experience but.. who knows.


----------



## Clukos

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *error-id10t*
> 
> How do you figure that? After all this time and there's nothing, still. I'm all for keeping up the hope but even when you get to the stage of unlocking the vBIOS there's no guarantee you can OV. Raising TDP will obviously help, nobody likes throttling I see heaps of people experience but.. who knows.


If we get unlocked voltage we will undoubtedly see people hitting 1600-1700 on good chips. The highest voltage i am able to get right now through AB is 1.26 on the core. 1.3+ could make a difference, especially for those who are on water considering most wc 970/980s are running at around 40 degrees Celsius during heavy load.


----------



## doza

can strx 970 owners confirm this?

http://www.overclock.net/t/1516121/gtx-970-comparison-strix-vs-msi-gaming-vs-gigabyte-g1/250#post_23022103


----------



## xliquidx

G1 Gaming 63% ASIC quality, not the best but meh. Loops 3dmark on 1500/8000 stock volts no worries. Will be adding another one in SLI, if I can get both to sit at 1500 would be more than happy.


----------



## zakelwe

I've been doing some benches and games and for most of them my card will do 1600+ MHz boost no problem.

However two things do cause issues or downclocking.

1. 3Dmark Skydiver, causes the GPU to downclock.

2. Crysis 2 causes crashes.

Even at 1516MHz Crysis causes 113% TDP and 80C, the temp specifically been highest I've seen.

It's interesting Skysdiver pushes the card more than Firestrike, anyone else seen that?

Andy


----------



## Cakewalk_S

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *doza*
> 
> can strx 970 owners confirm this?
> 
> http://www.overclock.net/t/1516121/gtx-970-comparison-strix-vs-msi-gaming-vs-gigabyte-g1/250#post_23022103


It's a ways back by now but someone confirmed this by pulling each cards bios and put it in Kbt. The strix has a very low power target compared to all other 970 non-reference cards. However, that being limited because of the 8 pin power connector I'm not sure... I know though I probably won't be increasing my voltage at all with new bios but I'll definitely increase the power target to the max because that's what's causing instability right now...for me


----------



## civerol

Hey guys,
before I order a second Msi Gtx 970 I would like to know how the temperature is, if there is a slot between those cards ?
Also, someone noticed microstutter on a 120/144hz monitor ? Are there problems with 970 sli right now ?

Thanks


----------



## Rahldrac

I think Temperatures in SLI depends very much on how good the airflow in your case is (And if you have an extra slot between the cards).


----------



## civerol

Well, I have 1x 140 front fan, 2x 120 side fans (bottom), 1x 120 on the ground of the case, 2x 200 on top and 1x 120 in the back (Phantom big tower). The max. temperature of the Msi 970 is in Battlefield 4 67°C, other games lower.
Can I count with something like max. 70-72°C for the top card, or do they get hotter ? I can live with 70-72°C for the first and 65°C+- for the second card.

I am also not sure how microstutter is noticeable on a 144hz display, since I am very sensitive.
Right now the performance of a single 970 is pretty sweet.


----------



## dante`afk

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *civerol*
> 
> Hey guys,
> before I order a second Msi Gtx 970 I would like to know how the temperature is, if there is a slot between those cards ?
> Also, someone noticed microstutter on a 120/144hz monitor ? Are there problems with 970 sli right now ?
> 
> Thanks


i see no microstutter or any issues on 120hz with SLI.

i consider to have quite good airflow in my ase, my lower card is about 60 and the upper 65-67


----------



## Rapster

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *rv8000*
> 
> Does anyone here own Guild Wars 2?
> 
> I'm getting weird pixelization errors on lots of effects, blocky particles on glowing weapons/armor, weird rings under water, that and the load GW2 puts on my card is pushing temps up to 78c at stock settings. Playing any other game I barely hit 70c mostly hovering around ~68c.
> 
> *edit for screen shot, top left highlights show the halos/rings, other box shows the weird pixelization around the bubbles


Shouldn't your cards be cooler as you're playing under water...?

Yeah, I suppose you were waiting for that...


----------



## Rapster

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *civerol*
> 
> Well, I have 1x 140 front fan, 2x 120 side fans (bottom), 1x 120 on the ground of the case, 2x 200 on top and 1x 120 in the back (Phantom big tower). The max. temperature of the Msi 970 is in Battlefield 4 67°C, other games lower.
> Can I count with something like max. 70-72°C for the top card, or do they get hotter ? I can live with 70-72°C for the first and 65°C+- for the second card.
> 
> I am also not sure how microstutter is noticeable on a 144hz display, since I am very sensitive.
> Right now the performance of a single 970 is pretty sweet.


Even though modern Nvidia cards are much improved in SLI regarding micro stutter, it still exists. I have a work colleague who also sees it. He also sees LCD flicker, too.

I also think he hears dead people...but that's a story for another day...


----------



## revro

so my gaming g1 is a rev1.0







running at stable 1380mhz out of the box


----------



## dVeLoPe

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *revro*
> 
> so my gaming g1 is a rev1.0
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> running at stable 1380mhz out of the box


going to be ordering a g1 whats the difference between the 1.0 and the 1.1 ive seen people talking about? are all g1 owners gettinig 1500+ ?

now thats ive done more benching my card is stable at 1480 and +500 memory so im not sure if I should even bother switching the SSC to the G1 anymore...


----------



## Hackslash

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *The Nano*
> 
> I'm not worrying. I'm interested.
> 
> How VRM (voltage regulator module) is overkill?
> 
> http://www.modders-inc.com/msi-gtx-970-gaming-4g-gpu-review/4/?utm_campaign=website&utm_source=sendgrid.com&utm_medium=email
> Or other components? How are they "overkill"?


Well what do you need explained?








The Components on custom PCBs are way over Spec (Reference Design).
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dVeLoPe*
> 
> going to be ordering a g1 whats the difference between the 1.0 and the 1.1 ive seen people talking about? are all g1 owners gettinig 1500+ ?
> 
> now thats ive done more benching my card is stable at 1480 and +500 memory so im not sure if I should even bother switching the SSC to the G1 anymore...


thats pretty solid, i have my g1 now stable at 1450 / 2000 and i mean really stable not crappy benchstable....

benchstable i get it to 1560 / 2000, but not in games










but i dialed the mem oc back because it doesnt do anything so final for me is 1450 / 1800


----------



## Mattb2e

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *rv8000*
> 
> Does anyone here own Guild Wars 2?
> 
> I'm getting weird pixelization errors on lots of effects, blocky particles on glowing weapons/armor, weird rings under water, that and the load GW2 puts on my card is pushing temps up to 78c at stock settings. Playing any other game I barely hit 70c mostly hovering around ~68c.
> 
> *edit for screen shot, top left highlights show the halos/rings, other box shows the weird pixelization around the bubbles


I replied to your post in the GW2 thread, not realizing you posted here too







. I'll get in game and see if I can duplicate the issue.


----------



## Mattb2e

Not seeing anything like that here.....


----------



## The Nano

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Hackslash*
> 
> Well what do you need explained?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The Components on custom PCBs are way over Spec (Reference Design).
> thats pretty solid, i have my g1 now stable at 1450 / 2000 and i mean really stable not crappy benchstable....
> 
> benchstable i get it to 1560 / 2000, but not in games
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> but i dialed the mem oc back because it doesnt do anything so final for me is 1450 / 1800


Just that how do you think they are way over spec?







How does reference design differ from custom PCB one? And don't start with your "they are over spec"







Give me solid data...


----------



## Hackslash

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *The Nano*
> 
> Just that how do you think they are way over spec?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> How does reference design differ from custom PCB one? And don't start with your "they are over spec"
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Give me solid data...


lol google it yourself or watch videos, i dont have the time to list you all this stuff.


----------



## dVeLoPe

why can i pass 3dmark 11, firestrike, heaven3/4 but fail in valley... dont get the normal driver has recovered but just a unigine engine has stopped working or something


----------



## The Nano

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Hackslash*
> 
> lol google it yourself or watch videos, i dont have the time to list you all this stuff.


You're the one claiming reference & custom PCB's have different components & that custom PCB cards have WAY OVER SPEC components







I'm just asking for solid data if you have the information


----------



## rv8000

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mattb2e*
> 
> Not seeing anything like that here.....
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


What were your in game settings; I had everything maxed with shadows @ med, character models @ lowest and supersample on.


----------



## dVeLoPe

how come no one has started the overclock results thread yet!!!


----------



## hurricane28

whats holding you back?









You have some good scores to share with us?


----------



## semitope

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *leftythrillz*
> 
> Looking on the Newegg site now. If I browse all 970 cards, the Strix 970 is no longer on the list - I have to search for it and it comes up, like you said with the May or May not be restocked. This is very peculiar. I wonder if they are rebuilding it and installing vrm heat-sinks that people say are not on them, maybe also installing an led to light up the Strix logo. I know mine is perfectly fine, though I have barely attempted to OC it (I know, Blasphemy!). However, if they are rebuilding them, I may have to consider RMA'ing the card based on future reviews of the card. Either way, it is magnificent, and I feel I am sorely neglecting my msi gaming that I bought at the same time.


any more info on whats going on with the strix? My guess is also new revision that's significantly different but the parts could be lower quality for the sake of keeping up with demand


----------



## Mattb2e

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *rv8000*
> 
> What were your in game settings; I had everything maxed with shadows @ med, character models @ lowest and supersample on.


max with supersample.

Maybe the lower settings are the cause?


----------



## leftythrillz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *semitope*
> 
> any more info on whats going on with the strix? My guess is also new revision that's significantly different but the parts could be lower quality for the sake of keeping up with demand


No info, it's pure speculation. I'm just making a rather hefty assumption that they are rebuilding it to keep up with the stats of the other two big dawgs (G1, & MSI Gaming). If I remember I'll send them an email tomorrow and inquire.


----------



## rv8000

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mattb2e*
> 
> max with supersample.
> 
> Maybe the lower settings are the cause?


I doubt character models is the issue, and it happens regardless of what shadow settings i have on. Re testing cpu stability atm hopefully it was something to do with that. Or maybe a driver issue, happened with my msi 970 too.


----------



## USlatin

Keep in mind that resolution is also a factor, so to truly compare OCs you need to post a lot of info


----------



## dVeLoPe

so we can have it set theirs graphs and threads for other cpu/gpu so why not this one?

heres mine 3dmark11 score running a 1080p 120hz resolution 72.5% asic quality evga SSC 970

max boost 1500 mhz but it definately doesnt stay at that the whole time which is why I want a G1

i put 3 ? marks over Power Limit, Voltage Limit, and Bus Usage why is it hitting that?

I also wanted to know since I have the same VRM as the FTW card if I can raise the voltage or not


----------



## Cakewalk_S

I need to start a new thread... it appears that GPUTweak, Asus's proprietary software does in-fact change the core voltage. I'm not quite sure why there's 2 core readings but from my overclocks, it definitely changes the core voltage... It actually says in GPUZ 1.200v but GPUZ says 1.176v. When I overclock the volts to the max, I'll get 1.250v and GPUZ will still show 1.200v...

Below is the stock card, nothing touched....


Now overvolted to the max (1.260v) in GPUTweak...



I get at least 30mhz more....Haven't tried more MHz yet. I can run valley and heaven at 1522mhz core stable at 1.250vcore...still not sure why I have 2 different core voltage readings...


----------



## Duddits11

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Cakewalk_S*
> 
> I need to start a new thread... it appears that GPUTweak, Asus's proprietary software does in-fact change the core voltage. I'm not quite sure why there's 2 core readings but from my overclocks, it definitely changes the core voltage... It actually says in GPUZ 1.200v but GPUZ says 1.176v. When I overclock the volts to the max, I'll get 1.250v and GPUZ will still show 1.200v...
> 
> Below is the stock card, nothing touched....
> 
> 
> Now overvolted to the max (1.260v) in GPUTweak...
> 
> 
> 
> I get at least 30mhz more....Haven't tried more MHz yet. I can run valley and heaven at 1522mhz core stable at 1.250vcore...still not sure why I have 2 different core voltage readings...


This do not work with my 970 strix. Max volt is 1.2120. I can´t set 1265.
I have read the volt in Aida 64 also.


----------



## sokh1985

Hi guys,

Just got 2 MSI GTX 970 Gaming 4Gs a few days ago as a replacement for my 2 MSI GTX 660 OC SLI

Thing is that I'm pretty much disappointed at my setup, but that might be a software or CPU Bootleneck issue.

For example in Watch_Dogs whatever settings I Apply (from low to Ultra) I still get around 20-30 FPS, either with one or two cards activated, but MSI Afterburner shows a 100% CPU Load...

Same thing In Assassin's Creed 4, except that here, only one core is used at around 90%

In Ryse son of Rome, SLI is not supported but with ultra settings I get around 19 fps when I read here : http://www.hardwarepal.com/ryse-son-rome-benchmark/5/

I should have an average of 73 FPS !!!

I made bunches of researches online but no luck yet.

Here's my setup :

Windows 7 64 Bits Ultimate
MSI Z77A-GD55 Motherboard
Intel I5 3570 @3,4Ghz
2x MSI GTX 970 Gaming 4G
Ventirad Cooler Master Hyper 212 EVO
DDR3 Crucial Ballistix Sport, 16 Go (4 x 4 Go) (, PC3-10600
SanDisk Ultra Plus 256 Go SSD (OS and a few games)
Western Digital Caviar Black, 1 To
Be Quiet Pure Power L8, 630W
Zalman Z11 Plus

Any help would be MUCH appreciated


----------



## sokh1985

Didn't find where to edit my last post...

Drivers are the latest 344.16 from Nvidia


----------



## doza

ul need to click box overclocking range enhancement to eneable voltage control



Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Duddits11*
> 
> This do not work with my 970 strix. Max volt is 1.2120. I can´t set 1265.
> I have read the volt in Aida 64 also.


----------



## jlhawn

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *sokh1985*
> 
> Didn't find where to edit my last post...
> 
> Drivers are the latest 344.16 from Nvidia


enable vertical sync and see what you get. I get a solid 60fps with max settings with a single gpu in all my games, I don't know why but some of my games get poor fps with vsync disabled.
system specs are in my sig below.


----------



## rv8000

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *sokh1985*
> 
> Hi guys,
> 
> Just got 2 MSI GTX 970 Gaming 4Gs a few days ago as a replacement for my 2 MSI GTX 660 OC SLI
> 
> Thing is that I'm pretty much disappointed at my setup, but that might be a software or CPU Bootleneck issue.
> 
> For example in Watch_Dogs whatever settings I Apply (from low to Ultra) I still get around 20-30 FPS, either with one or two cards activated, but MSI Afterburner shows a 100% CPU Load...
> 
> Same thing In Assassin's Creed 4, except that here, only one core is used at around 90%
> 
> In Ryse son of Rome, SLI is not supported but with ultra settings I get around 19 fps when I read here : http://www.hardwarepal.com/ryse-son-rome-benchmark/5/
> 
> I should have an average of 73 FPS !!!
> 
> I made bunches of researches online but no luck yet.
> 
> Here's my setup :
> 
> Windows 7 64 Bits Ultimate
> MSI Z77A-GD55 Motherboard
> Intel I5 3570 @3,4Ghz
> 2x MSI GTX 970 Gaming 4G
> Ventirad Cooler Master Hyper 212 EVO
> DDR3 Crucial Ballistix Sport, 16 Go (4 x 4 Go) (, PC3-10600
> SanDisk Ultra Plus 256 Go SSD (OS and a few games)
> Western Digital Caviar Black, 1 To
> Be Quiet Pure Power L8, 630W
> Zalman Z11 Plus
> 
> Any help would be MUCH appreciated


Were you getting better results with the 660 sli setup?

Did you preform a clean driver install?

Before looking at hardware being the issue, i would try a fresh os installation.


----------



## sokh1985

Well I was getting the same results with Watch Dogs with my previous setup, For Assasin's creed Black flag, definitely better results.

I just thought about clean Drivers install after I posted.

That's what I'm doing. I'll keep you posted.

I mean I know Watch Dogs and Black Flag are known for their poor PC optimization, but with that kind of setup !!!

The strangest thing is how changing all the settings doesn't seem to affect AT ALL, FPS...


----------



## Cakewalk_S

Well aparently it does the same thing with MSI Afterburner...so technically I can do the same thing 1.250v in AB... which GPUTweak causes my system to crash sometimes...


----------



## cyph3rz

Here's my results with my MSI 970 and a newly released AMD 860K Quad CPU if anyone cares.


----------



## jlhawn

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *cyph3rz*
> 
> Here's my results with my MSI 970 and a newly released AMD 860K Quad CPU if anyone cares.


have you ran unigine valley heaven 4.0? your still on 1.0


----------



## sokh1985

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *rv8000*
> 
> Were you getting better results with the 660 sli setup?
> 
> Did you preform a clean driver install?
> 
> Before looking at hardware being the issue, i would try a fresh os installation.


So I tried a clean driver install (checking the dedicated box in Nvidia Installer) and still no luck : FPS is around 20-35.

Even Geforce Experience which usually understates hardware (from experience) recommends Ultra settings with SMAA Temporal for example.

Might have to do an entire OS reinstall...

Although I'm not a big fan about it


----------



## iforget

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *sokh1985*
> 
> Hi guys,
> 
> Here's my setup :
> 
> Windows 7 64 Bits Ultimate
> MSI Z77A-GD55 Motherboard
> Intel I5 3570 @3,4Ghz
> 2x MSI GTX 970 Gaming 4G
> Ventirad Cooler Master Hyper 212 EVO
> DDR3 Crucial Ballistix Sport, 16 Go (4 x 4 Go) (, PC3-10600
> SanDisk Ultra Plus 256 Go SSD (OS and a few games)
> Western Digital Caviar Black, 1 To
> Be Quiet Pure Power L8, 630W
> Zalman Z11 Plus


I guess you need a more powerful power surply matte. For sli around 700-800w or more
Try with 1 card to see if you get better results (i bet you will)


----------



## revro

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *sokh1985*
> 
> Hi guys,
> 
> Just got 2 MSI GTX 970 Gaming 4Gs a few days ago as a replacement for my 2 MSI GTX 660 OC SLI
> 
> Thing is that I'm pretty much disappointed at my setup, but that might be a software or CPU Bootleneck issue.
> 
> For example in Watch_Dogs whatever settings I Apply (from low to Ultra) I still get around 20-30 FPS, either with one or two cards activated, but MSI Afterburner shows a 100% CPU Load...
> 
> Same thing In Assassin's Creed 4, except that here, only one core is used at around 90%
> 
> In Ryse son of Rome, SLI is not supported but with ultra settings I get around 19 fps when I read here : http://www.hardwarepal.com/ryse-son-rome-benchmark/5/
> 
> I should have an average of 73 FPS !!!
> 
> I made bunches of researches online but no luck yet.
> 
> Here's my setup :
> 
> Windows 7 64 Bits Ultimate
> MSI Z77A-GD55 Motherboard
> Intel I5 3570 @3,4Ghz
> 2x MSI GTX 970 Gaming 4G
> Ventirad Cooler Master Hyper 212 EVO
> DDR3 Crucial Ballistix Sport, 16 Go (4 x 4 Go) (, PC3-10600
> SanDisk Ultra Plus 256 Go SSD (OS and a few games)
> Western Digital Caviar Black, 1 To
> Be Quiet Pure Power L8, 630W
> Zalman Z11 Plus
> 
> Any help would be MUCH appreciated


sounds like cpu bottleneck also your cpu is not overclocked, tough with your psu i really wouldnt. your cpu would be of no issue if you had just 1 gpu but with 2 gpus a 8thread cpu would be more suitable. fast fix would be to OC your cpu. tough i hope your psu is quality and not too old

jlhwn: heaven is 4.0, valley is just version 1.0, ou and his bench is just 16xx resolution not 1920x1080


----------



## smithydan

Hey guys, is their a reference titan cooler edition out yet? Thanks. I know the 980 has but was wondering about the 970 and if one will possibly be released as a friend is looking to do a sli build.


----------



## cyph3rz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jlhawn*
> 
> have you ran unigine valley heaven 4.0? your still on 1.0


Ok here:


----------



## sokh1985

Well thanks for the concerns but my PSU seems fine. I measured around 500W at plain charge with a wattmeter.

Plus for having this problem in the past (Ha my brand new X800 Pro, other ages...) in that situation your PC will shut itself down, but there is no influence on Perf.

Yep last thing I thought was a CPU Bottleneck.

Also, last thing I realized when I ran 3D Mark 2011, at the end of the test where you have you hardware breakdown, it was saying that 2 of my 4Gb RAM was clocked @ 667Mhz and two others @ 800 MHz. Although they are the same ones...

FYI : I did 11951 at Fire Strike


----------



## iforget

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *sokh1985*
> 
> Well thanks for the concerns but my PSU seems fine. I measured around 500W at plain charge with a wattmeter.


GeForce GTX 970 or 980 in 2-way SLI - On your average system the cards require you to have an 700~800 Watt power supply unit as minimum.
http://www.guru3d.com/articles-pages/geforce-gtx-970-sli-review,4.html

check this too:
http://www.tomshardware.co.uk/answers/id-2304096/gtx-970-sli-psu.html


----------



## sokh1985

Like I said I personally measured less than that and a PSU that is not powerful enough can't result in CPU/GPU bottleneck, so that's not the question here.

Also in that case how come Watch dogs still run at 20-30 FPS with one card disabled

So I think either CPU bottleneck (but most benchs online I read seemed to say that an I5-3570 is more than enough for Watch Dogs in High/Ultra) or software issues.


----------



## revro

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *sokh1985*
> 
> Well thanks for the concerns but my PSU seems fine. I measured around 500W at plain charge with a wattmeter.
> 
> Plus for having this problem in the past (Ha my brand new X800 Pro, other ages...) in that situation your PC will shut itself down, but there is no influence on Perf.
> 
> Yep last thing I thought was a CPU Bottleneck.
> 
> Also, last thing I realized when I ran 3D Mark 2011, at the end of the test where you have you hardware breakdown, it was saying that 2 of my 4Gb RAM was clocked @ 667Mhz and two others @ 800 MHz. Although they are the same ones...
> 
> FYI : I did 11951 at Fire Strike


wait you have only 4GB system ram? that could be your bottleneck


----------



## sokh1985

From guru 3D : http://www.guru3d.com/articles_pages/geforce_gtx_970_sli_review,19.html

Should have around 20.000 and not 11951


----------



## sokh1985

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *revro*
> 
> wait you have only 4GB system ram? that could be your bottleneck


Nope, I have 4*4 Gb.

What I found odd was that 2 of those appear to be clocked at 667 Mhz while the two others @ 800Mhz, although they are the exact same models


----------



## Duddits11

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *doza*
> 
> ul need to click box overclocking range enhancement to eneable voltage control


Hmm that´s weird. I Do not have that box too check in my Asus tweak program?
Same version 2.7.1.8
Any Ideas?


----------



## doza

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Duddits11*
> 
> Hmm that´s weird. I Do not have that box too check in my Asus tweak program?
> Same version 2.7.1.8
> Any Ideas?


u need to click this



than it' will show overclocking range enhancement


----------



## zeeee4

Dude im on an fx 8320 stock and i can do watchdogs ultra at 60ish fps thing is that stupid game is so garbage with optimization that if it was properly optimized for pcs i guarantee we would get like 80fps with a 970 on ultra 1080p. Shadow of mordor i get 95-100 fps with 970 on ultra 1080p! and that game looks much much better than watch dogs


----------



## Duddits11

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *doza*
> 
> u need to click this
> 
> 
> 
> than it' will show overclocking range enhancement


Now I almost feel embarrassed








Thanks alot fot your help.


----------



## doza

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Duddits11*
> 
> Now I almost feel embarrassed
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks alot fot your help.


np first time i used asus program i was lost too )


----------



## jonny30bass

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Clukos*
> 
> My god is boost clock such a hassle to get around when overclocking. I am getting crashes in Alien Isolation because the card magically decides to run at 1.012 voltage with a boost of 1489 instead of the 1501 core 1.218 voltage i have set up which is perfectly stable in any game that is capable of pushing the card to run at that frequency. And even that, 1489 core with 1.012 voltage is stable up until the card decides "fck it i am going back to 1501 core 1.218 voltage", then it instantly crashes no matter what. GPU boost is very annoying when overclocking, it basically forces me to run stock speeds in any game that is not demanding, which means that i'll have to keep switching profiles in ab.


I have the same problem. My overclock is perfectly stable in demanding games with my MSI GTX 970 Gaming 4G card. Once I start playing a less-demanding game, then all of the sudden I get crashes. I know it is because of this stupid GPU Boost crap. It crashes because it downclocks the core frequency and voltage to very low values, and then on some next clock cycle it shoots right back up to the maximum overclocked frequency and voltage. This fast and large increase is what is causing the crashes. I can't wait to get a modified vbios to get rid of this god awful gpu boost crap.


----------



## sokh1985

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *zeeee4*
> 
> Dude im on an fx 8320 stock and i can do watchdogs ultra at 60ish fps thing is that stupid game is so garbage with optimization that if it was properly optimized for pcs i guarantee we would get like 80fps with a 970 on ultra 1080p. Shadow of mordor i get 95-100 fps with 970 on ultra 1080p! and that game looks much much better than watch dogs


So that means (like I thought and read after doing some research) that I'm not CPU bottlenecked.

Trying a new clean install of the drivers following this :

https://forums.geforce.com/default/topic/467215/geforce-driver-installation-guide-a-guide-to-ensure-your-drivers-are-installed-properly-/

Last chance for me tonight.

If this doesn't work will do a full OS reinstall


----------



## zeeee4

Dude CPU bottlenecks are literally almost non exsistent im not kidding lol, unless you have a cpu worse than an i3... youll be absolutely fine. EVEN i3 with a high end grapics card wont be bottlenecked for gaming so an i5 DEFINATELY WONT BE! Thing is i built my rig and then installed the os right away and everything was new and fresh so yeah try refreshing the os and then download geforce experience and click on custom install and do a CLEAN install thatll erase all the previous shiz and install fresh drivers and hopefully you see improvement


----------



## sokh1985

Yep I know this but the thing is MSI Afterburner always shows all 4 CPUs full or almost when using Watch_dogs

But probably a soft issue from what I've read and what you said earlier that should be fine.

Well the driver clean install didn't give any sort of improvement, so might go with a full OS clean install

Although I might have a question that may sound stupid : Since My OS is on C: and my games on drives like G: I: H: , will I have to reinstall those.

If not, is it better to do so ?


----------



## Travis6

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *iforget*
> 
> GeForce GTX 970 or 980 in 2-way SLI - On your average system the cards require you to have an 700~800 Watt power supply unit as minimum.
> http://www.guru3d.com/articles-pages/geforce-gtx-970-sli-review,4.html
> 
> check this too:
> http://www.tomshardware.co.uk/answers/id-2304096/gtx-970-sli-psu.html


I did not know this but I took a guess + 50% and a 650w psu is enough for a single GTX 970. Though I may SLI if 1600p/120hz monitors go on B-I-G Black Friday sale.


----------



## hurricane28

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jlhawn*
> 
> enable vertical sync and see what you get. I get a solid 60fps with max settings with a single gpu in all my games, I don't know why but some of my games get poor fps with vsync disabled.
> system specs are in my sig below.


Yep you are right,

I use adaptive vertical synk and every game i play i get 60 FPS and the image is butter smooth.

I play all my games using the DSR and set the resolution to 1440p and it simply looks stunning.


----------



## sokh1985

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *hurricane28*
> 
> Yep you are right,
> 
> I use adaptive vertical synk and every game i play i get 60 FPS and the image is butter smooth.
> 
> I play all my games using the DSR and set the resolution to 1440p and it simply looks stunning.


Well I already have Adaptive Vsync on for all my games...


----------



## jlhawn

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *cyph3rz*
> 
> Ok here:


looks good, I was just curious about the 2 versions


----------



## hurricane28

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *sokh1985*
> 
> Well I already have Adaptive Vsync on for all my games...


Okay, and you still have performance issues?

And in what games do you have low fps exactly?


----------



## sokh1985

Well you can check back my posts in the previous pages, but here is the main one :

http://www.overclock.net/t/1514085/official-nvidia-gtx-970-owners-club/4110#post_23023763

Things I did since :

I tried a clean driver install using and still no luck : FPS is around 20-35 in Watch Dogs.

Even Geforce Experience which usually understates hardware (from experience) recommends Ultra settings with SMAA Temporal for example.

In 3D Mark 11 I have 11951 whereas a GTX 970 SLI From guru 3D

Have around 20.000 and not 11951 !

Also, last thing I realized when I ran 3D Mark 2011, at the end of the test where you have you hardware breakdown, it was saying that 2 of my 4Gb RAM was clocked @ 667Mhz and two others @ 800 MHz. Although they are the same ones...


----------



## frag06

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *sokh1985*
> 
> Well you can check back my posts in the previous pages, but here is the main one :
> 
> http://www.overclock.net/t/1514085/official-nvidia-gtx-970-owners-club/4110#post_23023763
> 
> Things I did since :
> 
> I tried a clean driver install using and still no luck : FPS is around 20-35 in Watch Dogs.
> 
> Even Geforce Experience which usually understates hardware (from experience) recommends Ultra settings with SMAA Temporal for example.
> 
> In 3D Mark 11 I have 11951 whereas a GTX 970 SLI From guru 3D
> 
> Have around 20.000 and not 11951 !
> 
> Also, last thing I realized when I ran 3D Mark 2011, at the end of the test where you have you hardware breakdown, it was saying that 2 of my 4Gb RAM was clocked @ 667Mhz and two others @ 800 MHz. Although they are the same ones...


Make sure you are set to High Performance mode. I've seen it cause problems when people are on Balanced.

Are your cores unparked? If not, unpark them.

Have you tried using just one GPU to see if the problem persists? I would try one at a time and see what happens.


----------



## sokh1985

Yep tried with one, no luck.

About High Performance mode what are you talking about ?


----------



## frag06

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *sokh1985*
> 
> Yep tried with one, no luck.
> 
> About High Performance mode what are you talking about ?


Go to Control Panel > System and Security > Power Options and select High Performance mode if it isn't already selected.


----------



## Pelinox

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Travis6*
> 
> I did not know this but I took a guess + 50% and a 650w psu is enough for a single GTX 970. Though I may SLI if 1600p/120hz monitors go on B-I-G Black Friday sale.


For 970 SLI, a 600-650w PSU is more than enough. As long it's decent quality, you'll be fine. I run a Z77 system with 1,3v to my trusty 2600k, and 2x MSI 970, max draw from the wall was 590w. Remove 25w from my monitor(probably more, lol), and 92% to my PSU, the total system draw is like ~ 520W


----------



## Travis6

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Pelinox*
> 
> For 970 SLI, a 600-650w PSU is more than enough. As long it's decent quality, you'll be fine. I run a Z77 system with 1,3v to my trusty 2600k, and 2x MSI 970, max draw from the wall was 590w. Remove 25w from my monitor(probably more, lol), and 92% to my PSU, the total system draw is like ~ 520W


Good to hear and you're just the person I have been looking for. I just ordered a i5-2500k to build my i3 replacement and wondered if an oc'd SLI 970 can play 4k in the 50-60fps range. Any thoughts? I have only seen reviews with stock 970 SLI and it does ~30fps in Metro Last Light. Thanks


----------



## Pelinox

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Travis6*
> 
> Just the person I have been looking for. I just ordered a i5-2500k to build my i3 replacement and wondered if an oc'd SLI 970 can play 4k in the 50-60fps range. Any thoughts? I have only seen reviews with stock 970 SLI and it does ~30fps in Metro Last Light. Thanks


I don't know about Metro Last Light, as i do not own the game. I don't have a 4K display either, but have tried Nvidia DSR in Battlefield 4, at 4K it ran pretty smooth, if i recall, at around 100FPS in 64 multiplayer, on High.


----------



## jonny30bass

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Clukos*
> 
> My god is boost clock such a hassle to get around when overclocking. I am getting crashes in Alien Isolation because the card magically decides to run at 1.012 voltage with a boost of 1489 instead of the 1501 core 1.218 voltage i have set up which is perfectly stable in any game that is capable of pushing the card to run at that frequency. And even that, 1489 core with 1.012 voltage is stable up until the card decides "fck it i am going back to 1501 core 1.218 voltage", then it instantly crashes no matter what. GPU boost is very annoying when overclocking, it basically forces me to run stock speeds in any game that is not demanding, which means that i'll have to keep switching profiles in ab.


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jonny30bass*
> 
> I have the same problem. My overclock is perfectly stable in demanding games with my MSI GTX 970 Gaming 4G card. Once I start playing a less-demanding game, then all of the sudden I get crashes. I know it is because of this stupid GPU Boost crap. It crashes because it downclocks the core frequency and voltage to very low values, and then on some next clock cycle it shoots right back up to the maximum overclocked frequency and voltage. This fast and large increase is what is causing the crashes. I can't wait to get a modified vbios to get rid of this god awful gpu boost crap.


I found a fix for my issue. I am using EVGA Precision X 16 for overclocking now for this amazing feature called K-Boost. It will disable the GPU Boost 2.0 throttling due to underutilization. So now my games that are not very demanding (Alien Isolation, Borderlands: The Pre-Sequel, The Evil Within, etc.) all run at max boost clock all of the time. This completely got rid of all of my instability due to overclocking. Now I can run my MSI GTX 970 at 1520 MHz / 7750 MHz (no overvolt) in all of my games and it is perfectly stable. The only problem that I have now is that I get throttling due to reaching the power limit in very demanding games. This is an easy fix though with a modified vbios. The only thing GPU Boost is useful for is throttling. I get throttling if my games are very demanding and throttling if my games are not demanding. GPU Boost is probably the worst piece of software that I have ever encountered. It should be called GPU Limiter 2.0 instead of GPU Boost 2.0 lol.


----------



## TopicClocker

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *smithydan*
> 
> Hey guys, is their a reference titan cooler edition out yet? Thanks. I know the 980 has but was wondering about the 970 and if one will possibly be released as a friend is looking to do a sli build.


OcUK made one.

http://forums.overclockers.co.uk/showthread.php?t=18629272
http://www.overclockers.co.uk/showproduct.php?prodid=GX-205-OK&groupid=701&catid=1914&subcat=1010
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Gibbo*
> 
> It has taken me a lot of work to make this happen, the card is built using the NVIDIA GTX 970 cooler, hence the price as its very expensive but it is the most efficient cooler especially in SLI, particular 3-way. Its a full size PCB as well so no cut backs there.
> 
> So those who asked, I have made it happen and OcUK bring you what could be the only reference design 970 in the world.




Amazing work, thanks Gibbo!


----------



## Cannonkill

Would you say that a 200mhz overclock on the core with out any voltage added and 550 on ram good for the msi card? I think it runs at 1572, but still only getting like 80-90 in bf4 on high in 1080p


----------



## mrzoo

So what would you guys say is the best gtx 970 to get I have placed my order last week for g1 but it's still out of Stock on amazon and I'm getting impatient lol.


----------



## Warith

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jonny30bass*
> 
> I found a fix for my issue. I am using EVGA Precision X 16 for overclocking now for this amazing feature called K-Boost. It will disable the GPU Boost 2.0 throttling due to underutilization. So now my games that are not very demanding (Alien Isolation, Borderlands: The Pre-Sequel, The Evil Within, etc.) all run at max boost clock all of the time. This completely got rid of all of my instability due to overclocking. Now I can run my MSI GTX 970 at 1520 MHz / 7750 MHz (no overvolt) in all of my games and it is perfectly stable. The only problem that I have now is that I get throttling due to reaching the power limit in very demanding games. This is an easy fix though with a modified vbios. The only thing GPU Boost is useful for is throttling. I get throttling if my games are very demanding and throttling if my games are not demanding. GPU Boost is probably the worst piece of software that I have ever encountered. It should be called GPU Limiter 2.0 instead of GPU Boost 2.0 lol.


Won't let me enable Kboost :c


----------



## xliquidx

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mrzoo*
> 
> So what would you guys say is the best gtx 970 to get I have placed my order last week for g1 but it's still out of Stock on amazon and I'm getting impatient lol.


Depends what you want... G1 is pretty much the best cooling and performance wise/overclocking.
MSI and ASUS are quieter but have lower TDP limits I believe. Won't matter anyway once a unlocked bios is released


----------



## xliquidx

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jonny30bass*
> 
> I found a fix for my issue. I am using EVGA Precision X 16 for overclocking now for this amazing feature called K-Boost. It will disable the GPU Boost 2.0 throttling due to underutilization. So now my games that are not very demanding (Alien Isolation, Borderlands: The Pre-Sequel, The Evil Within, etc.) all run at max boost clock all of the time. This completely got rid of all of my instability due to overclocking. Now I can run my MSI GTX 970 at 1520 MHz / 7750 MHz (no overvolt) in all of my games and it is perfectly stable. The only problem that I have now is that I get throttling due to reaching the power limit in very demanding games. This is an easy fix though with a modified vbios. The only thing GPU Boost is useful for is throttling. I get throttling if my games are very demanding and throttling if my games are not demanding. GPU Boost is probably the worst piece of software that I have ever encountered. It should be called GPU Limiter 2.0 instead of GPU Boost 2.0 lol.


Isnt K boost similar to the afterburner setting to apply constant voltage with a profile? Its just applying max boost clock at all times even in 2d mode. Cant wait for unlocked bios to disable gpu boost rubbish


----------



## jonny30bass

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Warith*
> 
> Won't let me enable Kboost :c


That's not good. Works perfect for me with the latest drivers. I also use prefer maximum performance in the nvidia control panel, but i don't know if that makes a difference.


----------



## jlhawn

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mrzoo*
> 
> So what would you guys say is the best gtx 970 to get I have placed my order last week for g1 but it's still out of Stock on amazon and I'm getting impatient lol.


I waited 2 weeks checking online like every 30mins or when I had time, I even used my phone to check online for the Gigabyte Gaming G1.
it was worth waiting for, I got mine on Oct 6. so I say be patient you will get one.


----------



## jonny30bass

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *xliquidx*
> 
> Isnt K boost similar to the afterburner setting to apply constant voltage with a profile? Its just applying max boost clock at all times even in 2d mode. Cant wait for unlocked bios to disable gpu boost rubbish


I think it does more than the force constant voltage feature from afterburner.


----------



## jonny30bass

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jlhawn*
> 
> I waited 2 weeks checking online like every 30mins or when I had time, I even used my phone to check online for the Gigabyte Gaming G1.
> it was worth waiting for, I got mine on Oct 6. so I say be patient you will get one.


I never had any problems getting ahold of a 970 because my local computer store always had them in stock. I go to Micro Center to get all of my computer parts.


----------



## benbenkr

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jonny30bass*
> 
> That's not good. Works perfect for me with the latest drivers. *I also use prefer maximum performance in the nvidia control panel, but i don't know if that makes a difference.*


Only if you have your Windows power setting set to anything other than 100%/High Performance.


----------



## Travis6

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Pelinox*
> 
> I don't know about Metro Last Light, as i do not own the game. I don't have a 4K display either, but have tried Nvidia DSR in Battlefield 4, at 4K it ran pretty smooth, if i recall, at around 100FPS in 64 multiplayer, on High.


OK I just read up on DSR and it's very interesting. So I guess I will look around the sofa and in all my friend's car seats for loose change and order another 970 next month for SLI. Thanks


----------



## rv8000

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *RaleighStClair*
> 
> If there is the slightest chance Nvidia would ever read this please for the LOVE OF ALL THAT IS ******* HOLY stop Boost from dropping voltages so drastically when overclocked. Getting sick and tired of a stable overclock in a game such as BF4 and then got to menus to change a setting or add a in-game XP boost and my GPU downclocks and undervolts to such a degree that it makes me unstable and crashes the game.
> 
> I am a ****s hair from sending this damn card back. Fix your **** Nvidia.


Boost showing up on another generation of cards is pretty much their way of saying no. And imo, this feature doesn't need to be fixed, it needs to go away COMPLETELY.


----------



## Cakewalk_S

Haha I thought I was the only one... I was just testing out some war thunder ground forces and my game kept locking up on the menu... Thought it was the game or drivers...nope. Volts dropping and crashing...

Why does hwinfo report 2 different gpu core voltages? Seems really odd... One says it maxes at 1.195v and the other says 1.200 like in gpuz. I'll overvolt in afterburner and it'll change the 2nd voltage but not the voltage it's apparently reading as the core voltage... So weird...


----------



## jonny30bass

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *rv8000*
> 
> Boost showing up on another generation of cards is pretty much their way of saying no. And imo, this feature doesn't need to be fixed, it needs to go away COMPLETELY.


I agree. It just needs to be completely removed. It is such a pain in the ass for overclockers. My first NVidia card is this GTX 970, and GPU Boost is almost making me wish that I would have waited for AMD's next GPU's. I don't think that I ever had throttling problems with my AMD cards.


----------



## USlatin

Are there any head to head MSI vs Gigabyte reviews? I am trying to fing out which one is quieter and by how much

I would guess MSI is with the bigger fans, but other factors play a role so the only way to know is a comparison in the same system


----------



## RaleighStClair

nevermind, GO overclock.net, SMH.


----------



## GH-WILDCARD

Just got done with my first build ; 2x EVGA GTX 970, AsRock Fatality x99x Killer. G. Skill ripjaw 4 ddr4 2800, EVGA 80W+Gold 1000w, Intel I7-5820K, 840evo 250gb ssd & mx100 512gb ssd , Corsair H100i and I put it in a Core V71 case.


----------



## cyph3rz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *GH-WILDCARD*
> 
> Just got done with my first build ; 2x EVGA GTX 970, AsRock Fatality x99x Killer. G. Skill ripjaw 4 ddr4 2800, EVGA 80W+Gold 1000w, Intel I7-5820K, 840evo 250gb ssd & mx100 512gb ssd , Corsair H100i and I put it in a Core V71 case.


Wow that's quite a build. Post some pics when you get a chance!


----------



## Elyminator

So are these cards in super high demand or is the stock just not available? I mean they're still impossible to find unless you happen to jump right when they come in


----------



## Ocellaris

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *doza*
> 
> u need to click this
> 
> 
> 
> than it' will show overclocking range enhancement


While people are asking questions on Asus GPU Tweak... Is there a way to get the GPU Tweak to apply overclock settings at Windows Startup? I can get it to start with Windows no problem, and get the Profiles working, however I can't get it to boot and apply my settings.

I am currently using MSI Afterburner since I can get 120% Power Limit each time I turn on the PC. I normally just turn the whole PC off when I am not using it, it boots back up in about 15 seconds so this doesn't bother me. Couldn't figure out how to get Asus GPU Tweak to automatically apply settings for my Strix GTX 970 each time I boot.


----------



## sokh1985

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *frag06*
> 
> Go to Control Panel > System and Security > Power Options and select High Performance mode if it isn't already selected.


Oh yeah, I forgot it's not a laptop only feature.









But still no luck with that.


----------



## Imprezzion

I'm super happy with my G1 Gaming 970









It's running super quiet and cool even overclocked and looks insanely good.
No coil whine whatsoever either! None at all.

I do however notice some wierd things you guys might have something to say about.

1. The VRAM overclocks terribly.. Is this just bad luck or am I doing something wrong. It has Samsung chips running on 3500 stock.
I can get to maybe 3600 stable but even 3700- 3750 will give random freezes with a single colored screen. It's fine on stock tho.

2. Voltage doesn't seem to afect my card at all. It's not a great overclocker on it's own but that's probably because of the very very high stock boost clocks on this particular card. out of the box it boosts to 1417Mhz. I can only add about +100 to this for ~1508Mhz and it's not even 100% stable i think. Now. It will run this on just the stock voltage in MSI Afterburner.
If I add the full +87mV it changes nothing in terms of max OC. Cannot get past 1508Mhz without it crashing my Battlefield 4 or CS:GO for example. I haven't checked whether voltage and temps actually increase or not or whether it just isn't applying it but it seems wierd...

3. When I use the latest 344.16 driver I can't change any of the ''3D Settings'' for games or it will constantly crash in games. Especially Battlefield 4. It will just give the ''.....has stopped working.......'' error if I for example add transparancy aa, force pre-rendered frames to max 1 and force maximum texture quality in the NVCP.
I'm going to install 344.11 when I get back from work to see if this fixes it..


----------



## waytoosexy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jlhawn*
> 
> enable vertical sync and see what you get. I get a solid 60fps with max settings with a single gpu in all my games, I don't know why but some of my games get poor fps with vsync disabled.
> system specs are in my sig below.


Just outta curiosity, what FPS are you getting in Watch Dogs on ultra with 4x MSAA? And what OC do you have on your CPU/GPU?


----------



## Cakewalk_S

Does anyone have an idea of what 2nd core voltage this is?

HWINFO is supposedly getting this voltage straight from the voltage controller (CHiL CHL8318/IRF ASP 1212)

Supposedly this is the actual core voltage and not the default 1.200volts that I'm seeing with rtss and afterburner...


thing is gpuz and ab are reporting 1.200v when this 2nd core voltage that I'm monitoring is fluctuating between 1.174v and 1.188v. It almost never reaches 1.195v which is the max and it will only do that on a high fps screen like at valley or heaven on exit...

It seems afterburner isn't changing this voltage value when overvolting, nvinspector also doesn't work but I'll keep trying and report back. I first thought it did but now im not so sure. Heaven and valley benchmark will run the gpu core voltage around 1.174-1.176v with a constant core clock... I think this is the voltage that's making my card unstable over 1510mhz....


----------



## dante`afk

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *USlatin*
> 
> Are there any head to head MSI vs Gigabyte reviews? I am trying to fing out which one is quieter and by how much
> 
> I would guess MSI is with the bigger fans, but other factors play a role so the only way to know is a comparison in the same system


did you do any research on your own?

MSI is quieter, it also has 0% fans on idle. compared to gigabyte with 32/33%.

the msi is 37db under load and the gigabyte 42db

*does anyone play path of exile? while my overclock is stable in the newest games, the screen goes black or sometimes freeze (but no driver reset) in path of exile even though gpu both cores are only 30-45% usage*


----------



## MikeGR7

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jonny30bass*
> 
> I think it does *more* than the force constant voltage feature from afterburner.


Please people any more info or proof of that?
Anyone checked it?


----------



## Imprezzion

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *USlatin*
> 
> Are there any head to head MSI vs Gigabyte reviews? I am trying to fing out which one is quieter and by how much
> 
> I would guess MSI is with the bigger fans, but other factors play a role so the only way to know is a comparison in the same system


MSI is more quiet but when you overclock it it's the other way around as the Gigabyte cooler has much more cooling power. I got a G1 myself and even on Auto fans with max OC (max voltage, max power limit, BF4 @ 1080p 125% res scale Ultra no AA) it hits just 64c.
With my custom fan profile (80% fanspeed @ load) it never even reaches 60c.

So, the MSI is more quiet but also runs much hotter for the core (~15c) and the VRM's are steaming hot on the MSI hitting ~85c on stock according to Guru3D's thermal imaging.
The Gigabyte barely touches 60c if it even makes that on the VRM's according to the same thermal imaging.


----------



## Edkiefer

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Cakewalk_S*
> 
> Haha I thought I was the only one... I was just testing out some war thunder ground forces and my game kept locking up on the menu... Thought it was the game or drivers...nope. Volts dropping and crashing...
> 
> Why does hwinfo report 2 different gpu core voltages? Seems really odd... One says it maxes at 1.195v and the other says 1.200 like in gpuz. I'll overvolt in afterburner and it'll change the 2nd voltage but not the voltage it's apparently reading as the core voltage... So weird...


I only have 1 set of graphic info in HWinfo64 , I am going to guess it is because Asus has it's own voltage controller and HWinfo supports it, so you see two data values .

I have similar thing with my Asus P8Z77 pro, there a separate Asus section of sensors .


----------



## Edkiefer

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Imprezzion*
> 
> MSI is more quiet but when you overclock it it's the other way around as the Gigabyte cooler has much more cooling power. I got a G1 myself and even on Auto fans with max OC (max voltage, max power limit, BF4 @ 1080p 125% res scale Ultra no AA) it hits just 64c.
> With my custom fan profile (80% fanspeed @ load) it never even reaches 60c.
> 
> So, the MSI is more quiet but also runs much hotter for the core (~15c) and the VRM's are steaming hot on the MSI hitting ~85c on stock according to Guru3D's thermal imaging.
> The Gigabyte barely touches 60c if it even makes that on the VRM's according to the same thermal imaging.


The question of which which card is better for OC, no one knows cause each cards chip is its own . If you get one of three G1, MSI gaming Asus strix you have good % to do 1500+ . the G1 has more overhead to not throttle if you hit TDP before finding max clocks .

On cooling performance , I don't know, mine only goes to 61max in Bf4 just below 1500 , haven't tried higher as I am getting peaks 94% on TDP, so probably max and start hitting limit here and there at around 1525-1550 (just guesstimate ).

Thats with fan profile hitting 60-65% on fans, which is much low than my CPU fan so can't really notice it .

Oh, my VRM never hit what that review said, they should really test in a case with airflow , not static , open but that would be worst case example , so your results should be lower .


----------



## nepas

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *iforget*
> 
> GeForce GTX 970 or 980 in 2-way SLI - On your average system the cards require you to have an 700~800 Watt power supply unit as minimum.
> http://www.guru3d.com/articles-pages/geforce-gtx-970-sli-review,4.html


errrr,I think you should actually read the test rig specs before you start spouting rubbish..

Quote:


> *Our test system is based on a power hungry six-core Intel Core i7-3960X Extreme Edition Sandy Bridge-E based setup on the X79 chipset platform. This setup is overclocked to 4.60 GHz on all cores.*


Quote:


> System Wattage with GPU in FULL Stress = *439 Watts*


So tell me again why a 630w psu wont be good enough for Sli,when that test has Sli and a O/C'd Sandy E only pulling 440w...


----------



## Cakewalk_S

I'm going to work on finding a way to possibly read and control the voltage via the voltage controller. I think msi afterburner is reading the voltage at the chip from the bios... Since the bios is locked it's only reading the P0 voltage value which changes because of the voltage controller... So I need to control the voltage at the source. Fortunately the gpu tweak does that already... The bad thing is its really buggy. So I'm going to try to either use the program than close it before I start anything else, or try to build in the different voltage into afterburner... I think I can editing the configuration of it...


----------



## Wormburner

I generally have no idea what I am doing. This was my first build and ran 3dmark, don't really know how good this is but games look nice (coming from console). Still haven't ventured into overclocking.


----------



## Edkiefer

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Cakewalk_S*
> 
> I'm going to work on finding a way to possibly read and control the voltage via the voltage controller. I think msi afterburner is reading the voltage at the chip from the bios... Since the bios is locked it's only reading the P0 voltage value which changes because of the voltage controller... So I need to control the voltage at the source. Fortunately the gpu tweak does that already... The bad thing is its really buggy. So I'm going to try to either use the program than close it before I start anything else, or try to build in the different voltage into afterburner... I think I can editing the configuration of it...


I doubt that, AB only supports MSI specific voltage regulators, my guess it just reading like standard reference design .

If AB readings match the top set in HWinfo then its reading reference values . It is possible if the controller has support (which it seems to from your results with GPUtweak ) you "maybe" can add controller values to AB cfg .
If you can figure whats needed .


----------



## flopticalcube

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *nepas*
> 
> errrr,I think you should actually read the test rig specs before you start spouting rubbish..
> 
> So tell me again why a 630w psu wont be good enough for Sli,when that test has Sli and a O/C'd Sandy E only pulling 440w...


Because a PSU is at its most efficient at mid power. 630W is enough but there is not a lot of headroom and it will be running hot since its well past the halfway mark.


----------



## nepas

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *flopticalcube*
> 
> Because a PSU is at its most efficient at mid power. 630W is enough but there is not a lot of headroom and it will be running hot since its well past the halfway mark.


Well with the guy running a less power hungry chip he will be using even less,so there will be even more headroom,so that point is moot.


----------



## flopticalcube

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *nepas*
> 
> Well with the guy running a less power hungry chip he will be using even less,so there will be even more headroom,so that point is moot.


Not really. When the GPUs are being stressed, the CPU is running quiet. If the CPU was being stressed at the same time, you could add at least 100W-150W to that number for an OC Sandy E. The point of sizing a PSU is to get it at the mid-point for your most *usual* work/play flow while still having sufficient headroom for the odd occasion when everything is running full bore. A single 970 can easily top 200W alone sometimes.


----------



## nepas

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *flopticalcube*
> 
> Not really. When the GPUs are being stressed, the CPU is running quiet. If the CPU was being stressed at the same time, you could add at least 100W-150W to that number for an OC Sandy E. The point of sizing a PSU is to get it at the mid-point for your most *usual* work/play flow while still having sufficient headroom for the odd occasion when everything is running full bore. A single 970 can easily top 200W alone sometimes.


You are missing the point......

I was pointing out to someone who said that a 630w psu would not be enough for a haswell and sli 970's,the fact that the review he posted was using a much more power hungry chip that was O/C'd goes to prove my point.Maybe you should have looked at the whole conversation before jumping in.


----------



## sokh1985

Well still, didn't have any crash with 3DMark11 Firestrike test even the one that have CPU/GPU Fullstress (as I could verify with MSI afterburner...)


----------



## StrongForce

What about the coil whine then, does most manufacturers consider that enough to accept a RMA ??

Also I was looking at a website and for some 700 series card they offer borderlands pre sequel but not with 900s, what's up with that ??


----------



## flopticalcube

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *nepas*
> 
> You are missing the point......
> 
> I was pointing out to someone who said that a 630w psu would not be enough for a haswell and sli 970's,the fact that the review he posted was using a much more power hungry chip that was O/C'd goes to prove my point.Maybe you should have looked at the whole conversation before jumping in.


CPU is irrelevant as its mostly idle during GPU stress. I understand *EVERYTHING* about the conversation. Even G3D recommends a 700-800W PSU as a *minimum* or... magically... about twice as much as a 970 SLI gaming load.


----------



## sokh1985

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Wormburner*
> 
> I generally have no idea what I am doing. This was my first build and ran 3dmark, don't really know how good this is but games look nice (coming from console). Still haven't ventured into overclocking.


Sounds Pretty Right : Just finished a new OS clean install (after all my problems) and run the test with a single GTX 970 Gaming 4G on and had a 9111 Score

Since you have a better processor, that seems about right.

Running it with the SLI on, i got : 12.665.

Now I might definitely be CPU bottlenecked.

With the detailed score I can see I upped the Graphics score from 11.636 to 19.252 (which seems to me about right for a SLI difference) whereas the Physics score (which draws CPU if I'm not mistaken) went from 6.730 to 6.826

Combined Score went from 4.346 to 5.549.

As far as FPS goes, physics test gave me 21.37 fps with single GPU and 21.67 fps with SLI


----------



## Travis6

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *GH-WILDCARD*
> 
> Just got done with my first build ; 2x EVGA GTX 970, AsRock Fatality x99x Killer. G. Skill ripjaw 4 ddr4 2800, EVGA 80W+Gold 1000w, Intel I7-5820K, 840evo 250gb ssd & mx100 512gb ssd , Corsair H100i and I put it in a Core V71 case.


Can you exchange or sell/buy the 840 for a 850 Evo, that new V-NAND tech is beastly? I am seriously considering it to add to my HDD when it arrives this week.


----------



## clerick

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *flopticalcube*
> 
> CPU is irrelevant as its mostly idle during GPU stress. I understand *EVERYTHING* about the conversation. Even G3D recommends a 700-800W PSU as a *minimum* or... magically... about twice as much as a 970 SLI gaming load.


I ran 2x gtx 480s ocd (and cpu ocd) on a 620hx for over 2 years without any issue.


----------



## Cakewalk_S

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Edkiefer*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Cakewalk_S*
> 
> I'm going to work on finding a way to possibly read and control the voltage via the voltage controller. I think msi afterburner is reading the voltage at the chip from the bios... Since the bios is locked it's only reading the P0 voltage value which changes because of the voltage controller... So I need to control the voltage at the source. Fortunately the gpu tweak does that already... The bad thing is its really buggy. So I'm going to try to either use the program than close it before I start anything else, or try to build in the different voltage into afterburner... I think I can editing the configuration of it...
> 
> 
> 
> I doubt that, AB only supports MSI specific voltage regulators, my guess it just reading like standard reference design .
> 
> If AB readings match the top set in HWinfo then its reading reference values . It is possible if the controller has support (which it seems to from your results with GPUtweak ) you "maybe" can add controller values to AB cfg .
> If you can figure whats needed .
Click to expand...

Actually it does... There's some threads out there and 1 specifically on the gigabyte 680 that uses the same CHL8313 controller. Apparently you just have to edit the cfg file for afterburner and that will grant you access to monitor and change the voltage directly at the regulator. I'm going to give it a try tonight. Honestly I'm a bit skeptical myself... The issue I'm having is its not locking the max voltage from the regular. Whereas the voltage gpuz says is a constant 1.200v actually is bouncing between 1.162-1.187v from the regulator since it's controlling the input voltage... Im not sure why there's a discrepancy but that just the way it is I guess... Thankfully there's some good info on how to get this to work. And, If afterburner doesn't work... I hopefully can just boot gpu tweak...adjust the voltage, close it, and start afterburner instead... But gpu tweak is definitely monitoring the voltage from the regulator... So I might see why it's crashing my system to see if I can use that...


----------



## USlatin

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dante`afk*
> 
> did you do any research on your own?
> 
> MSI is quieter, it also has 0% fans on idle. compared to gigabyte with 32/33%.
> 
> the msi is 37db under load and the gigabyte 42db
> 
> *does anyone play path of exile? while my overclock is stable in the newest games, the screen goes black or sometimes freeze (but no driver reset) in path of exile even though gpu both cores are only 30-45% usage*


Rude out of ignorance much? You can't compare dB measurements taken in separate occasions, even less the manufacturer's measurements if that is what you are calling your research

Unless I am wrong in my assumption and you actually found a head to head review that I missed or measured them yourself...


----------



## sokh1985

So I just thought about something :

So after seeing that 2 of my DDR3 were running @667Mhz and the two others @800Mhz, I realized that was because of me since I never realized I bought My first pack of DDR3 as 1333Mhz and the second one as 1600Mhz.

Do you think mixing both can have an impact on performance ?

I mean I'm probably gonna try removing the two 1333Mhz and try this anyways, 8Gb of RAM is still enough for most (ALL? games)


----------



## Edkiefer

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Cakewalk_S*
> 
> Actually it does... There's some threads out there and 1 specifically on the gigabyte 680 that uses the same CHL8313 controller. Apparently you just have to edit the cfg file for afterburner and that will grant you access to monitor and change the voltage directly at the regulator. I'm going to give it a try tonight. Honestly I'm a bit skeptical myself... The issue I'm having is its not locking the max voltage from the regular. Whereas the voltage gpuz says is a constant 1.200v actually is bouncing between 1.162-1.187v from the regulator since it's controlling the input voltage... Im not sure why there's a discrepancy but that just the way it is I guess... Thankfully there's some good info on how to get this to work. And, If afterburner doesn't work... I hopefully can just boot gpu tweak...adjust the voltage, close it, and start afterburner instead... But gpu tweak is definitely monitoring the voltage from the regulator... So I might see why it's crashing my system to see if I can use that...


What I meant was out of box I didn't think AB would alter a Asus voltage controller, just whatever referance uses , same on reading .

You should be able to find out chip used for your card .

http://www.techpowerup.com/reviews/ASUS/GTX_970_STRIX_OC/4.html
Its a rebranded one .
http://www.techpowerup.com/reviews/ASUS/GTX_970_STRIX_OC/images/vreg.jpg


----------



## jonny30bass

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *StrongForce*
> 
> What about the coil whine then, does most manufacturers consider that enough to accept a RMA ??
> 
> Also I was looking at a website and for some 700 series card they offer borderlands pre sequel but not with 900s, what's up with that ??


My 970 came with borderlands the pre-sequel for free. I got my card at Micro Center.


----------



## Joossens

Would anyone please measure the PCB of the MSI please?
I'll be watercooling it and want either the MSI or the Gigabyte. I already read here that the PCB on the Gigabyte is 25.5cm but what about the MSI?

thanks,

Jo


----------



## doza

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Cakewalk_S*
> 
> Haha I thought I was the only one... I was just testing out some war thunder ground forces and my game kept locking up on the menu... Thought it was the game or drivers...nope. Volts dropping and crashing...
> 
> Why does hwinfo report 2 different gpu core voltages? Seems really odd... One says it maxes at 1.195v and the other says 1.200 like in gpuz. I'll overvolt in afterburner and it'll change the 2nd voltage but not the voltage it's apparently reading as the core voltage... So weird...


i posted about this voltage on other tread

http://www.overclock.net/t/1516121/gtx-970-comparison-strix-vs-msi-gaming-vs-gigabyte-g1/250#post_23022103

in my strix it is vrm voltage i dont know is it reporting wrong but if i change gpu voltage that voltage stays stock but that other vrm voltage that is 1..195 jumpes to 1.240 max...


----------



## doza

While people are asking questions on Asus GPU Tweak... Is there a way to get the GPU Tweak to apply overclock settings at Windows Startup? I can get it to start with Windows no problem, and get the Profiles working, however I can't get it to boot and apply my settings.

I am currently using MSI Afterburner since I can get 120% Power Limit each time I turn on the PC. I normally just turn the whole PC off when I am not using it, it boots back up in about 15 seconds so this doesn't bother me. Couldn't figure out how to get Asus GPU Tweak to automatically apply settings for my Strix GTX 970 each time I boot.[/quote]

i only press under settings-main first box that says automatically start GPU Tweak when i log...
and it works when windos starts


----------



## Cakewalk_S

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *doza*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Cakewalk_S*
> 
> Haha I thought I was the only one... I was just testing out some war thunder ground forces and my game kept locking up on the menu... Thought it was the game or drivers...nope. Volts dropping and crashing...
> 
> Why does hwinfo report 2 different gpu core voltages? Seems really odd... One says it maxes at 1.195v and the other says 1.200 like in gpuz. I'll overvolt in afterburner and it'll change the 2nd voltage but not the voltage it's apparently reading as the core voltage... So weird...
> 
> 
> 
> i posted about this voltage on other tread
> 
> http://www.overclock.net/t/1516121/gtx-970-comparison-strix-vs-msi-gaming-vs-gigabyte-g1/250#post_23022103
> 
> in my strix it is vrm voltage i dont know is it reporting wrong but if i change gpu voltage that voltage stays stock but that other vrm voltage that is 1..195 jumpes to 1.240 max...
Click to expand...

Aida64 is reading the voltage regulator voltage. Apparently there's a code to enter in afterburner to give you access to the same voltage regulator voltage control... Will definitely report back tonight. Asus gpu tweak might be good but I wish you could lock in a specific voltage at 3d max load... Like I said, mine jumps from 1.168v to like 1.1875v so it's weird how it's constantly changing the voltage... Im going to try and see if there's a way to stabilize it and increase it...
Since I have no issues with temps I'm not worried I'm going to do anything bad... A 40c max core temp and 71c vrm makes it great for finding the strix max. Just wish the power limit was more too...


----------



## frag06

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *flopticalcube*
> 
> CPU is irrelevant as its mostly idle during GPU stress. I understand *EVERYTHING* about the conversation. Even G3D recommends a 700-800W PSU as a *minimum* or... magically... about twice as much as a 970 SLI gaming load.


Guru3D is recommending that because they used an overclocked 3960X. People have done tests with a Kill-A-Watt meter and with everything factored in, most systems are drawing 520W or so at full load.

Also, why do you say the CPU is idle while the GPU is at full load? Have you played BF4?


----------



## frag06

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *sokh1985*
> 
> Sounds Pretty Right : Just finished a new OS clean install (after all my problems) and run the test with a single GTX 970 Gaming 4G on and had a 9111 Score
> 
> Since you have a better processor, that seems about right.
> 
> Running it with the SLI on, i got : 12.665.
> 
> Now I might definitely be CPU bottlenecked.
> 
> With the detailed score I can see I upped the Graphics score from 11.636 to 19.252 (which seems to me about right for a SLI difference) whereas the Physics score (which draws CPU if I'm not mistaken) went from 6.730 to 6.826
> 
> Combined Score went from 4.346 to 5.549.
> 
> As far as FPS goes, physics test gave me 21.37 fps with single GPU and 21.67 fps with SLI


The Physics test uses only the CPU. It's not likely to change unless you OC your CPU.

Your graphics score is much better.


----------



## flopticalcube

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *frag06*
> 
> Guru3D is recommending that because they used an overclocked 3960X. People have done tests with a Kill-A-Watt meter and with everything factored in, most systems are drawing 520W or so at full load.
> 
> Also, why do you say the CPU is idle while the GPU is at full load? Have you played BF4?


I don't believe G3D factored in the type of CPU, that is why they recommend a minimum. Its a 50-60W difference anyhow. If a system is drawing 520W at full load and assuming an 85% efficiency at mid point, the PSU should be 800W+ _assuming full load is a normal situation for that system_. The Windforce 970 has been shown to draw up to 250W when under load. That is 500W for the GPUs alone or 600W at the wall on average.

As for the CPU being idle, it is when the GPU is being stress tested (of course, depends on the test). In gaming, obviously that will be different and that is why you need headroom.


----------



## Imprezzion

Well, even the G1 Gaming lacks power limit









I'm going to try to build a BIOS for my Gigabyte G1 with Boost disabled and a raised power limit.

On +87mV 1568Mhz it's still slamming into the power limit on Fire Strike Extreme as a example.


----------



## sokh1985

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *frag06*
> 
> The Physics test uses only the CPU. It's not likely to change unless you OC your CPU.
> 
> Your graphics score is much better.


Well I know I'm gonna have myself burnt for using that on such a forum, BUT using OC Genie II from my MSI Motherboard It overclocked the CPU to 4 Ghz and I gained around 1,000 points.

So will definitely be looking into upgrading my CPU/Motherboard when Skylake comes out in 2015.

Lets hope they'll not delay it


----------



## tango bango

Anyone know when newegg last had or will be getting any gigabyte g1s?


----------



## jpdizon01

Hello i'm new to this forum and I just want to know which brand of gtx 970 is better. I live here in the philippines. MSI and Gigabyte are the only one's who have stock of gpu here. I really want the asus but reading reviews MSI and Gigabyte are the one that always wins. Help me please I'm excited to buy this card


----------



## Elyminator

ok I'm pretty new to the green team just picked up an msi gaming 970. I know I'm supposed to look at boost clocks but I'm confused because every monitoring tool reports different. if I look at afterburner it is reporting one number while gpuz is saying another


----------



## Hackslash

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Elyminator*
> 
> ok I'm pretty new to the green team just picked up an msi gaming 970. I know I'm supposed to look at boost clocks but I'm confused because every monitoring tool reports different. if I look at afterburner it is reporting one number while gpuz is saying another


Use gpuz to monitor and nvidia inspector to overclock, its very easy with this 2.


----------



## semitope

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *tango bango*
> 
> Anyone know when newegg last had or will be getting any gigabyte g1s?


http://www.nowinstock.net/computers/videocards/nvidia/gtx970/


----------



## jlhawn

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Elyminator*
> 
> ok I'm pretty new to the green team just picked up an msi gaming 970. I know I'm supposed to look at boost clocks but I'm confused because every monitoring tool reports different. if I look at afterburner it is reporting one number while gpuz is saying another


when I benchmark my gpu I run MSI Afterburner and GPU-Z and they both show the exact same numbers.
don't know why yours isn't, could be cause it's a different brand than mine but I doubt that.


----------



## Noobism

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *semitope*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *tango bango*
> 
> Anyone know when newegg last had or will be getting any gigabyte g1s?
> 
> 
> 
> http://www.nowinstock.net/computers/videocards/nvidia/gtx970/
Click to expand...

I got 2 of them last Friday from newegg.


----------



## Elyminator

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jlhawn*
> 
> when I benchmark my gpu I run MSI Afterburner and GPU-Z and they both show the exact same numbers.
> don't know why yours isn't, could be cause it's a different brand than mine but I doubt that.


apparently it was only doing it in heaven while I was running that could that be the problem? if I run 3dmark or something it seems to report correctly or at least the same


----------



## DBEAU

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jpdizon01*
> 
> Hello i'm new to this forum and I just want to know which brand of gtx 970 is better. I live here in the philippines. MSI and Gigabyte are the only one's who have stock of gpu here. I really want the asus but reading reviews MSI and Gigabyte are the one that always wins. Help me please I'm excited to buy this card


Either one will serve you well. Get the cheaper of the two. If they're the same price get the Gigabyte.


----------



## jlhawn

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Elyminator*
> 
> apparently it was only doing it in heaven while I was running that could that be the problem? if I run 3dmark or something it seems to report correctly or at least the same


could be, I had a problem with Heaven 4.0 yesterday testing my overclock, my fps would get stuck at 25 and the numbers would turn red indicating a problem but it wasn't my gpu as I had to uninstall Heaven and reinstall it to get it work correctly, odd cause it's been working fine for a few weeks now.
after a reinstall I got my normal fps of anywhere from 40 to 127.


----------



## hurricane28

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *flopticalcube*
> 
> I don't believe G3D factored in the type of CPU, that is why they recommend a minimum. Its a 50-60W difference anyhow. If a system is drawing 520W at full load and assuming an 85% efficiency at mid point, the PSU should be 800W+ _assuming full load is a normal situation for that system_. The Windforce 970 has been shown to draw up to 250W when under load. That is 500W for the GPUs alone or 600W at the wall on average.
> 
> As for the CPU being idle, it is when the GPU is being stress tested (of course, depends on the test). In gaming, obviously that will be different and that is why you need headroom.


I don't know why people still debate about how big your PSU should be.

its very simple, i have an FX-8350 overclocked at 5Ghz and one MSI GTX 970 gaming and at full load and both overclocked i draw 560 watts out of the wall.

That is not even the max overclocks, 560 watts was only with the CPU at max overclock at 5.3Ghz and GPU at stock.. If i overclock both to the max i draw more than 600 watts.

That is with only 1 GPU and 1 CPU so you can imagine that 600 watts is not nearly enough to power 2 970's and one power hungry CPU. You always need overkill for better overclocks.

I am running an cooler master V850 and before i had an Seasonic X-850 and both are very very good PSU's. Yes they cost a lot more than the cheaper 850 watt units but boy, they are efficient and they handle overclocks very well.

Also a PSU is mostly at its efficient at 50% load most of the time, that's not my opinion but that actually an fact claimed by cooler master, Seasonic, Corsair etc.


----------



## flopticalcube

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *hurricane28*
> 
> I don't know why people still debate about how big your PSU should be.
> 
> its very simple, i have an FX-8350 overclocked at 5Ghz and one MSI GTX 970 gaming and at full load and both overclocked i draw 560 watts out of the wall.
> 
> That is not even the max overclocks, 560 watts was only with the CPU at max overclock at 5.3Ghz and GPU at stock.. If i overclock both to the max i draw more than 600 watts.
> 
> That is with only 1 GPU and 1 CPU so you can imagine that 600 watts is not nearly enough to power 2 970's and one power hungry CPU. You always need overkill for better overclocks.
> 
> I am running an cooler master V850 and before i had an Seasonic X-850 and both are very very good PSU's. Yes they cost a lot more than the cheaper 850 watt units but boy, they are efficient and they handle overclocks very well.
> 
> *Also a PSU is mostly at its efficient at 50% load most of the time*, that's not my opinion but that actually an fact claimed by cooler master, Seasonic, Corsair etc.


Yes. Its a very simple rule of thumb when designing systems with integrated switching PSUs. Also applies to computers. Very dangerous practice to try and run at 70 or 80% of rated capacity. This doesn't even take into account voltage droop at higher loads which can be excessive on smaller PSUs that are pushed to their limits.


----------



## hurricane28

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *flopticalcube*
> 
> Yes. Its a very simple rule of thumb when designing systems with integrated switching PSUs. Also applies to computers. Very dangerous practice to try and run at 70 or 80% of rated capacity. This doesn't even take into account voltage droop at higher loads which can be excessive on smaller PSUs that are pushed to their limits.


Exactly man, you hit the nail on its head









Some people do not understand how important an PSU actually is and that its one of the most important things to consider if you building an rig.

I NEVER cheap out on an PSU and that is one of the reasons my rig overclocks well, it can handle more than my CPU and GPU can draw.

I just really don't understand why people wanna have an PSU that 'can handle the load' but only barely, that's like want to drive 200mp/h in an car that can barely cope with it, its just asking for trouble man.


----------



## Pelinox

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *hurricane28*
> 
> I don't know why people still debate about how big your PSU should be.
> 
> its very simple, i have an FX-8350 overclocked at 5Ghz and one MSI GTX 970 gaming and at full load and both overclocked i draw 560 watts out of the wall.
> 
> That is not even the max overclocks, 560 watts was only with the CPU at max overclock at 5.3Ghz and GPU at stock.. If i overclock both to the max i draw more than 600 watts.
> 
> That is with only 1 GPU and 1 CPU so you can imagine that 600 watts is not nearly enough to power 2 970's and one power hungry CPU. You always need overkill for better overclocks.
> 
> I am running an cooler master V850 and before i had an Seasonic X-850 and both are very very good PSU's. Yes they cost a lot more than the cheaper 850 watt units but boy, they are efficient and they handle overclocks very well.
> 
> Also a PSU is mostly at its efficient at 50% load most of the time, that's not my opinion but that actually an fact claimed by cooler master, Seasonic, Corsair etc.


That i must admit, is a very strange reading. As I posted earlier in this thread, my system maxed at 590w from the wall with the build in my signature, 2600k at 4,5 with 1,3v.
This was during a full 3DMark 11 run, considering it stressed both CPU and GPUs in a gaming scenario, i think it's fair to assume it's a fairly realistic number.


----------



## jlhawn

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *hurricane28*
> 
> Exactly man, you hit the nail on its head
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Some people do not understand how important an PSU actually is and that its one of the most important things to consider if you building an rig.
> 
> I NEVER cheap out on an PSU and that is one of the reasons my rig overclocks well, it can handle more than my CPU and GPU can draw.
> 
> I just really don't understand why people wanna have an PSU that 'can handle the load' but only barely, that's like want to drive 200mp/h in an car that can barely cope with it, its just asking for trouble man.


I myself run a 1200watt quality power supply even though people tell me that it cost me to much money to run it as I'm not using all of it.
but it's my money and it helps me sleep better knowing I have enough quality power when and if I need it.


----------



## Trolle BE

Would the 2 6pin connectors bottleneck the inno3d cards in any way?


----------



## DBEAU

http://www.overclock.net/f/31/power-supplies - There you go, a whole section of Overclock.net just for talking about power supplies.


----------



## OkanG

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Trolle BE*
> 
> Would the 2 6pin connectors bottleneck the inno3d cards in any way?


I definitely wouldn't say so. Many other cards have less potential power going through them, a lot of them only having a single 8-pin connector. The G1 is said to be one of the most overclockable cards, and they run with 2x 6pin connectors. The 900 series are very energy efficient, so having 2 6pin connector should be considered a luxury, not a restriction.


----------



## jonny30bass

Is it ok if the tail end of my gpu sags?


----------



## hurricane28

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Pelinox*
> 
> That i must admit, is a very strange reading. As I posted earlier in this thread, my system maxed at 590w from the wall with the build in my signature, 2600k at 4,5 with 1,3v.
> This was during a full 3DMark 11 run, considering it stressed both CPU and GPUs in a gaming scenario, i think it's fair to assume it's a fairly realistic number.


I am running AMD and you are on Intel, AMD FX chips are very power hungry, most manufacturers of motherboards have a hard time keeping the vrm's cool enough and that's because of the power draw of these monsters when you overclock them.

I needed 1.58 to get it bench stable at 5.3Ghz.. that no where near completely stable, IF that's possible at all.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Pelinox*
> 
> That i must admit, is a very strange reading. As I posted earlier in this thread, my system maxed at 590w from the wall with the build in my signature, 2600k at 4,5 with 1,3v.
> This was during a full 3DMark 11 run, considering it stressed both CPU and GPUs in a gaming scenario, i think it's fair to assume it's a fairly realistic number.


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jlhawn*
> 
> I myself run a 1200watt quality power supply even though people tell me that it cost me to much money to run it as I'm not using all of it.
> but it's my money and it helps me sleep better knowing I have enough quality power when and if I need it.


Well that's the thing isn't it? I mean, clean power is the clue to high stable overclocks an its certain that your system will not draw more power than your PSU can handle so it never runs out of power.

Also its better for components if they get nice clean power without much voltage ripple. My CM V850 is one of the best in that according to many revieuws and that is one of the reasons i bought mine.

Its not so much that you need to buy Seasonic to get the best because most PSU's are actually made by them in the first place only an different name and you pay way less than Seasonic units.

I had the X-850 and i bought it for 214 euro including shipping, now i have the CM V850 that is basically build on the same platform as the Seasonic but i pay 60 euro's less and it performs just as good if not better!

Were going









I love my MSI GTX 970 btw


----------



## rv8000

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *OkanG*
> 
> I definitely wouldn't say so. Many other cards have less potential power going through them, a lot of them only having a single 8-pin connector. The G1 is said to be one of the most overclockable cards, and they run with 2x 6pin connectors. The 900 series are very energy efficient, so having 2 6pin connector should be considered a luxury, not a restriction.


Gigabyte G1 is 1x6 + 1x8 (same with the MSI card). 1x8 pin is 150w + 75w from pcie slot = 225w. 2x6pin is 150w (75w per 6pin) + 75w from pcie slot = 225w. 1x6 pin is 75w + 1x8 pin is 150w + 75w from pcie slot = 300w.

A card with 2x6 pin or a single 8pin power connector will be fine for mild oc's, 1x6 + 1x8 will better for high/heavy oc's under water. Extreme overclocks will obviously require hardware mods so the stock power setup is always a restriction.

If you're aiming for the mid 1500's on the core, any of these cards should be fine without much added voltage. Pushing to high 1500's with more voltage you're going to be butting heads with the 225w limit quite often. Ultimately it depends on what you're going to be doing with the card, for water and heavy oc'ing/benchmarking pick up an MSI Gaming or Gigabyte G1. With the stock bios restrictions in mind and in regards to TDP limited situations: Gigabyte G1 > MSI Gaming > ASUS Strix. I'll give noteworthy mention to the Zotac Extreme as its 2x8pin and has a max tdp limit of 345w via the bios, however they seem to be having issues with voltage control and software atm.


----------



## jlhawn

yes the Gigabyte G1 Gaming has a 6 and 8 pin power connector.


----------



## OkanG

Wow, I really need to get some LEDs into my rig and put it on my table


----------



## frag06

The Gigabyte OC 970 is still in-stock at Newegg.


----------



## cyph3rz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *OkanG*
> 
> Wow, I really need to get some LEDs into my rig and put it on my table


Logisys bright LED strips are my favorite and would recommend them...never going back to cold cathodes.


----------



## flopticalcube

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Pelinox*
> 
> That i must admit, is a very strange reading. As I posted earlier in this thread, my system maxed at 590w from the wall with the build in my signature, 2600k at 4,5 with 1,3v.
> This was during a full 3DMark 11 run, considering it stressed both CPU and GPUs in a gaming scenario, i think it's fair to assume it's a fairly realistic number.


Best Practice would say you need a 1000W PSU if that is your normal load.

To get this back into the thread subject, most 970s easily exceed the 145W TDP and some even go as high as 250W (especially with OC). You must know both your normal operating power and peak power limits before choosing a PSU. Standard practice is 50% load under normal operating conditions (gaming for most).


----------



## dante`afk

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *USlatin*
> 
> Rude out of ignorance much? You can't compare dB measurements taken in separate occasions, even less the manufacturer's measurements if that is what you are calling your research
> 
> Unless I am wrong in my assumption and you actually found a head to head review that I missed or measured them yourself...


well, i would assume one would show some self initiative and google that simple question quick









regarding the db, I got that from several reviews from hw sites.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *sokh1985*
> 
> So I just thought about something :
> 
> So after seeing that 2 of my DDR3 were running @667Mhz and the two others @800Mhz, I realized that was because of me since I never realized I bought My first pack of DDR3 as 1333Mhz and the second one as 1600Mhz.
> 
> Do you think mixing both can have an impact on performance ?
> 
> I mean I'm probably gonna try removing the two 1333Mhz and try this anyways, 8Gb of RAM is still enough for most (ALL? games)


you are reading it wrong, your system does not run 2 different ram speeds.


----------



## frag06

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *flopticalcube*
> 
> Best Practice would say you need a 1000W PSU if that is your normal load.
> 
> To get this back into the thread subject, most 970s easily exceed the 145W TDP and some even go as high as 250W (especially with OC). You must know both your normal operating power and peak power limits before choosing a PSU. Standard practice is 50% load under normal operating conditions (gaming for most).


Not many people run a 1000W unit when their draw from the wall is ~600W. He is drawing around 520W at full load once you factor in the rating and as he posted, his monitor.

You can easily run a 600W load on a quality 750W PSU. It won't be as efficient, but it will just cause more heat and draw more power from the wall. Many people run 780 SLI on a 750W PSU without a problem, and those cards draw much more power. Two 970's will run on a good 750W unit, assuming you don't have a power hungry CPU and aren't overclocked to the moon.

I've seen some reviews state that the 970's draw ~200W when overclocked, while some others say they use a bit less or more.


----------



## Nooze

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *frag06*
> 
> The Gigabyte OC 970 is still in-stock at Newegg.


Yep, I just picked up 2 of them









I was going to get the gaming edition one but I figured this would be fine. Any differences between GV-N970G1 GAMING-4GD and GV-N970WF3OC-4GD besides the added backplate and higher factory overclock?


----------



## flopticalcube

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *frag06*
> 
> Not many people run a 1000W unit when their draw from the wall is ~600W. He is drawing around 520W at full load once you factor in the rating and as he posted, his monitor.
> 
> You can easily run a 600W load on a quality 750W PSU. It won't be as efficient, but it will just cause more heat and draw more power from the wall. Many people run 780 SLI on a 750W PSU without a problem, and those cards draw much more power. Two 970's will run on a good 750W unit, assuming you don't have a power hungry CPU and aren't overclocked to the moon.
> 
> I've seen some reviews state that the 970's draw ~200W when overclocked, while some others say they use a bit less or more.


Sure, and lots of people run on tires with less than 4mm of tread and never get in accidents. Its just not Best Practice. More heat, higher chance of part failure. At any rate, the conversation was on running two 970's on a 630W PSU. 750 would be much safer, IMO and would be PSU dependent (ref: JonnyGuru). Depending on the 970 and the CPU and how much OCing was done, more would be required. Tom's measured the Gigabyte doing 250W when OC'd.


----------



## frag06

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *flopticalcube*
> 
> Sure, and lots of people run on tires with less than 4mm of tread and never get in accidents. Its just not Best Practice. More heat, higher chance of part failure. At any rate, the conversation was on running two 970's on a 630W PSU. 750 would be much safer, IMO and would be PSU dependent (ref: JonnyGuru). Depending on the 970 and the CPU and how much OCing was done, more would be required. Tom's measured the Gigabyte doing 250W when OC'd.


That wasn't when overclocked, it was when the card was pushed to full load under GPGPU. When gaming, the card had a draw of 179W.

Running a 600W load or SLI 970's on a 750W is perfectly fine, as long as you have a good PSU. Take the EVGA G2 for example. It's very high quality and comes with a ten year warranty. If they didn't think it could take 10 years of stress, there wouldn't be a 10 year warranty.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Nooze*
> 
> Yep, I just picked up 2 of them
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I was going to get the gaming edition one but I figured this would be fine. Any differences between GV-N970G1 GAMING-4GD and GV-N970WF3OC-4GD besides the added backplate and higher factory overclock?


I'm pretty sure the OC edition has no LED.


----------



## dVeLoPe

i missed them sold out withing like 15 minutes and i was eating dinner ugh I better get one soon so I can return this evga card
just wondering these cards are hardware limited for vcore at 1.25 so that means i can put my card to +87 and it wont go past 1.25?


----------



## Weston

Just ordered a Gigabyte GTX 970 . Got an R9 270x a few months ago and have had issues with it ever since (I never should have left nvidia haha) so I'll be selling that one off. Anyways, my (dumb) question to you all is if I want to run 3 monitors (2x 1080p, 1x 1200p) and basically just extend my desktop across all 3, will I be able to use the 2 DVI ports and an HDMI? I don't game much but when I do I just want to do it on 1 monitor. Reason in asking is because on the R9 I have currently you couldn't use both of the DVI's along with the HDMI port simultaneously so I had to get an active displayport adapter to get around it. Will I need to use a displayport adapter or can I just plug the 3 monitors straight into the card and run with it? Once again it'll be 2x DVI and 1x HDMI.

Thanks!


----------



## jlhawn

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jonny30bass*
> 
> Is it ok if the tail end of my gpu sags?


all of mine would sag so I made adjustable support/jacks.
here is the one I made for my new 970.


----------



## Strileckifunk

So my Gigabyte G1 and the October Loot Crate will both be arriving Wednesday if the tracking is to be trusted. Not sure what to open first


----------



## Nooze

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *frag06*
> 
> I'm pretty sure the OC edition has no LED.


That sucks









As long as it can OC just as good as the gaming edition I'm a happy camper!


----------



## jonny30bass

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jlhawn*
> 
> all of mine would sag so I made adjustable support/jacks.
> here is the one I made for my new 970.
> quote]
> 
> Nice. I really like your case. It has great cable management. I went a little ghetto with mine and used a string that goes from my gpu power cable to the top of my case to bring the gpu up a little bit.


----------



## jlhawn

I bought a piece of all thread 6 inches long and 2 well nuts for the ends, well nuts are black rubber pads with hex nuts in them,
anyway I cut the all thread 5 1/2 inches for my application then put the well nuts on and painted it black.
I cut the all thread a little long so I could adjust the support up or down.
I have seen others tie fishing line to the end of the card and tie it up top.
there was a graphics card out a few years ago (AMD) that was so big and heavy the manufacturer supplied a jack with the graphics card.
here is a full view with the support.


----------



## joeh4384

I just picked up a MSI 970 but unfortunately it didn't fit in the case I wanted to run it in so I had to go swap it for a 780ti that I have in a rig at my parents house. I will have to post the validation later this week. I only had time to swap cards, install drivers and then get the rig back folding for the ocn foldathon right now. I was impressed with the temps and the stock boost clock. I am kinda bummed as my Silverstone GD05 has poor airflow and this would run much better in there compared to the ACX 780ti.


----------



## Travis6

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *frag06*
> 
> That wasn't when overclocked, it was when the card was pushed to full load under GPGPU. When gaming, the card had a draw of 179W.
> 
> Running a 600W load or SLI 970's on a 750W is perfectly fine, as long as you have a good PSU. Take the EVGA G2 for example. It's very high quality and comes with a ten year warranty. If they didn't think it could take 10 years of stress, there wouldn't be a 10 year warranty.
> I'm pretty sure the OC edition has no LED.


I ordered a XFX 80+ gold 650w to run a single 970, would I be silly to consider SLI with that PSU? Thanks


----------



## xliquidx

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Travis6*
> 
> I ordered a XFX 80+ gold 650w to run a single 970, would I be silly to consider SLI with that PSU? Thanks


Depending on the card, 970 TDP ~145w x 2 = 300w + other components 150-200w should be possible. Probably cutting it close if you want to do heavy overclocking though


----------



## IMI4tth3w

well this thread is making me regret my evga 970 purchase.. we'll see what kinda of OC i get out of it as it sounds like gigabyte is the lead of the bunch. however there isn't a whole lot of detail on the evga from what i've read so far but i skipped the first couple pages of posts.

i had good experience/overclockability with my gtx 760 acx sc so i figured i would stick with what i know.

anyways it should arrive tomorrow which is good. the bad news is i have an engineering analysis midterm the following day which means me=studying instead of me=overclocking shiney new gtx970


----------



## RaleighStClair

Got 1599mhz(+220mhz) actual clock and 8.2ghz(+600) mem on my Gigabyte without touching the voltage. This card is a beast. 14100 GPU score in firestrike. Gonna go sli and Gsync when the 970s get back in stock, but nice score for a single card.


----------



## Elyminator

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *RaleighStClair*
> 
> Got 1599mhz(+220mhz) actual clock and 8.2ghz(+600) mem on my Gigabyte without touching the voltage. This card is a beast. 14100 GPU score in firestrike. Gonna go sli and Gsync when the 970s get back in stock, but nice score for a single card.


that good sir is a ridiculous overclock and quite the lotto win.


----------



## xliquidx

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *RaleighStClair*
> 
> Got 1599mhz(+220mhz) actual clock and 8.2ghz(+600) mem on my Gigabyte without touching the voltage. This card is a beast. 14100 GPU score in firestrike. Gonna go sli and Gsync when the 970s get back in stock, but nice score for a single card.


Nice one. Out of curiosity, what's the ASIC quality score on that bad boy?


----------



## RaleighStClair

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *xliquidx*
> 
> Nice one. Out of curiosity, what's the ASIC quality score on that bad boy?


ASIC is 63.9%. Honestly I don't think ASIC means nothing anymore especially with Maxwell and Samsung memory being on all G1 Gaming 970s.


----------



## Imprezzion

Allrighty then. Most of my issues with the G1 Gaming appear to have been caused by the drivers and not the card.

I downgraded from 344.16 to 344.11 with the usual ''full uninstall - reboot into safe mode - DDU - reboot into normal mode - install drivers - reboot'' method.

The VRAM suddenly overclocks to mindmelting heights. Not saying it's not hitting ECC at that point but bench scores / FPS still went up so..







For benching, who cares as long as the scores higher..








I can get it as high as 2150Mhz with scores still increasing. 2200Mhz gives noticable FPS drops and score went down as well so.. Ran a stresstest at 1900Mhz and it seems te run and perform just fine at that. Might even be able to get away with 2000-2050Mhz max. but that'll need a lot more testing ofcourse.

The voltage is sort of working but not 100%. I notice sometimes with MSI AB 4.0.0 that the voltage isn't applied properly and it stays on 1.2120v instead of whatever I set it at.. Changing it 1 mV, applying, change it back to what it was, apply and it works again.

Power Limit.. Well, either MSI AB is failing or the G1 is hitting even it's much higher power limit. In for example Fire Strike on max volts I can easily hit the power limit and it's throttling as well. Wierd thing is, it throttles at 99-100% even if 112% is applied in MSI AB. It seems to make no difference to what I set the power limit.. Not a big issue. I can probably make a custom power limit BIOS with KBE 1.27 anyway.

Core clocks. It's really annoying to clock with this stock BIOS as the core speed varies a lot when I change voltage. It shows quite a large jump in ''vRel'' logically and the boost clock can vary as much as 60Mhz from the stock boost clocks at +0mV.
So, i've been playing with it for a evening looping Fire Strike Extreme and Valley 1.0 for long periods of time as a preliminary stability test and I got roughly 1490Mhz on stock volts and +87mV netted me a stable 1547Mhz core combined with +400 memory for 1950Mhz on the VRAM. Ran about 60 minutes of Fire Strike Extreme loops and about 45 minutes of Valley loops and it passed it with flying colors so I have hope it's actually stable. Only way to really find that out is to just go and play the games i play with it for a week orso and if it doesn't crash i can call it stable.
As for benches, i can bench the card as high as 1600Mhz but it will give massive artifacting even tho firestrike score still went up 40 points compared to 1568Mhz







.
1570ish Mhz runs pretty good in Valley but in Fire Strike it's artifacting every couple of minutes with a flash of a random color or a black stripe.

I've also been playing with the BIOS for the card. Mine has quite a old version so on the TPU GPU BIOS database I downloaded the newest one and checked it out in KBE1.27.
I changed the power limit from 250w @ 100% / 280w @ 112% to 280w @ 100% / 350w @ 125%.
Disabled Boost by setting all 3D modes to P00 and locking this to 1329Mhz. That way there's no Boost clocks and no dynamic changes in the clocks.

*Also, I can raise the P states voltages to 1.3125v. Stock in the BIOS is 1.2620v and that's what +87mV gives me in MSI AB as well.
Will raising this in the BIOS to 1.3125v give me more actual voltage when clocking as I never see it go above 1.2620v now?*


----------



## Clukos

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *RaleighStClair*
> 
> ASIC is 63.9%. Honestly I don't think ASIC means nothing anymore especially with Maxwell and Samsung memory being on all G1 Gaming 970s.


The only thing it means is that it might OC even better under water, maybe you got a golden card if it's perfectly stable. How much is your voltage under load right now?


----------



## xliquidx

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *RaleighStClair*
> 
> ASIC is 63.9%. Honestly I don't think ASIC means nothing anymore especially with Maxwell and Samsung memory being on all G1 Gaming 970s.


I agree mine is about the same asic. Haven't pushed it over 1500 yet though. Asic should have nothing to do with how well a card over clocks for the most part


----------



## Tup3x

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dante`afk*
> 
> *does anyone play path of exile? while my overclock is stable in the newest games, the screen goes black or sometimes freeze (but no driver reset) in path of exile even though gpu both cores are only 30-45% usage*


That's the fluctuating boost & voltage issue under light load that it annoying as hell. Voltage drops too much compared to core clock speed and bam, tdr.

Boost would be just fine if it wouldn't touch voltages.


----------



## r0l4n

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *RaleighStClair*
> 
> Got 1599mhz(+220mhz) actual clock and 8.2ghz(+600) mem on my Gigabyte without touching the voltage. This card is a beast. 14100 GPU score in firestrike. Gonna go sli and Gsync when the 970s get back in stock, but nice score for a single card.


I've run Firestrike at those specs with my card as well, got a bit less GPU score, most likely due to the lower PL on the MSI. It doesn't mean it's stable, though, I have to tone it down to around 1540 for it to be gaming stable. ASIC 70%.


----------



## Teskin89

Hi, i've just ordered a Gigabyte gtx 970 edition. I have a i5-3570, 16 gb corsair vegeance, 3 HDD, 1 SSD and a PSU Corsair VX550W that has about 5 years.
My problem that i would overclock her but i fear to get above the PSU's limits. What do you think?


----------



## The Nano

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Teskin89*
> 
> Hi, i've just ordered a Gigabyte gtx 970 edition. I have a i5-3570, 16 gb corsair vegeance, 3 HDD, 1 SSD and a PSU Corsair VX550W that has about 5 years.
> My problem that i would overclock her but i fear to get above the PSU's limits. What do you think?


You wont go above PSU's limit.



And thats with 4960X i7 processor....

And more.



EVGA's 970 peak consumption. 188W + 150-200W rest of the system = 338-388W so you are good to go and OC as much as you like


----------



## invincibler

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *RaleighStClair*
> 
> Got 1599mhz(+220mhz) actual clock and 8.2ghz(+600) mem on my Gigabyte without touching the voltage. This card is a beast. 14100 GPU score in firestrike. Gonna go sli and Gsync when the 970s get back in stock, but nice score for a single card.


What's your voltage?

I have a 970 Jetstream running at 1.206V and it's hitting around 1497. Still not 100% sure it's stable though, gonna have to test a bit longer. Haven't even touched memory yet.


----------



## Teskin89

Thank you the Nano! That's what i wanted to hear







I change it from a gigabyte gtx 760 @1170/7000 that has a similar power conumption, but i am not sure what peak i have now with this overclock.


----------



## invincibler

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Teskin89*
> 
> Thank you the Nano! That's what i wanted to hear
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I change it from a gigabyte gtx 760 @1170/7000 that has a similar power conumption, but i am not sure what peak i have now with this overclock.


2 6-pins should give it roughly 225W (75*3). So that's the number you should prepare for


----------



## hurricane28

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *frag06*
> 
> That wasn't when overclocked, it was when the card was pushed to full load under GPGPU. When gaming, the card had a draw of 179W.
> 
> Running a 600W load or SLI 970's on a 750W is perfectly fine, as long as you have a good PSU. Take the EVGA G2 for example. It's very high quality and comes with a ten year warranty. If they didn't think it could take 10 years of stress, there wouldn't be a 10 year warranty.


Dude, stop spreading misinformation plz...

Its NOT fine to runt he PSU at almost its maximum capacity for obvious reasons we mentioned before. And long warranty does not dictates that its a good PSU that's only because they are confident with their product nothing more.

If you want a good PSU get one that is made by Seasonic.. Cooler master, Corsair, Seasonic etc. those are some of the best if not the best PSU's and that translate in very good voltage ripple and good reviews.


----------



## joeh4384

The G2s are pretty good PSUs based on OEM Superflower. I would still get a bigger PSU for SLI just in case you go with something more powerful down the road like GM200 based cards or amd ones.


----------



## Tup3x

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *hurricane28*
> 
> Dude, stop spreading misinformation plz...
> 
> Its NOT fine to runt he PSU at almost its maximum capacity for obvious reasons we mentioned before. And long warranty does not dictates that its a good PSU that's only because they are confident with their product nothing more.
> 
> If you want a good PSU get one that is made by Seasonic.. Cooler master, Corsair, Seasonic etc. those are some of the best if not the best PSU's and that translate in very good voltage ripple and good reviews.


Most Cooler master and Corsair PSU's are pretty junk full of CrapXon caps etc. They do not use good OEM's (with quality caps) for all their PSU's.


----------



## shilka

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *hurricane28*
> 
> Dude, stop spreading misinformation plz...
> 
> Its NOT fine to runt he PSU at almost its maximum capacity for obvious reasons we mentioned before. And long warranty does not dictates that its a good PSU that's only because they are confident with their product nothing more.
> 
> If you want a good PSU get one that is made by Seasonic.. Cooler master, Corsair, Seasonic etc. those are some of the best if not the best PSU's and that translate in very good voltage ripple and good reviews.


Seasonic can and have made bad stuff in the past.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Tup3x*
> 
> Most Cooler master and Corsair PSU's are pretty junk full of CrapXon caps etc. They do not use good OEM's (with quality caps) for all their PSU's.


Not all of them and in the case of Cooler Master most of the bad stuff is EOL.


----------



## Nark96

I highly recommend EVGA PSU's. They're whisper quiet and the build quality is awesome. Based off SuperFlower OEM PSU's


----------



## shilka

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Nark96*
> 
> I highly recommend EVGA PSU's. They're whisper quiet and the build quality is awesome. Based off SuperFlower OEM PSU's


Its only the B2 G2 P2 and T2 that are good the rest are mediocre or flatout rubbish so thats not the best advice you can give.
http://www.overclock.net/t/1500086/why-you-should-not-buy-an-evga-430-500-500b-600b-psu
http://www.overclock.net/t/1476935/why-you-should-not-buy-an-evga-supernova-nex650g-750g


----------



## Nark96

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *shilka*
> 
> Its only the B2 G2 P2 and T2 that are good the rest are mediocre or flatout rubbish so thats not the best advice you can give.
> http://www.overclock.net/t/1500086/why-you-should-not-buy-an-evga-430-500-500b-600b-psu
> http://www.overclock.net/t/1476935/why-you-should-not-buy-an-evga-supernova-nex650g-750g


They are generally good PSU's though... I have the 850G2 and it has very good build quality. Never had a problem with it. All well known PSU manufacturers have good and PSU's so there's no best advice to give lol


----------



## shilka

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Nark96*
> 
> All well known PSU manufacturers have good and PSU's so there's no best advice to give lol


That was the point i tried to make never go by OEM never go by brand go by individual models.

Oh great finally got word when i will get my Gigabyte GTX 970 cards and they said some time next week oh gee wow thanks that was not slow at all.


----------



## hurricane28

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *shilka*
> 
> Seasonic can and have made bad stuff in the past.
> Not all of them and in the case of Cooler Master most of the bad stuff is EOL.


Seasonic is one of the best PSU manufacturer out there, lots of brands go with their platforms for a reason and that's not being bad..

I agree that it depends on how much money you would like to spend because you get what you pay for int he end, i have the X-850 and it had some great reviews but after a year of usage i am not that impressed by it, as a matter a fact it decided to die on me.

I called Seasonic and i have to pay for my own RMA... so the service is one of the worst Ive ever seen. 7 years warranty but you have to pay for your own RMA. Ridiculous.

I have the Cooler master V850 now and is based on almost the same platform as the Seasonic X series and its better than my x-850.. more constant voltage, less ripple etc.


----------



## Pelinox

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *hurricane28*
> 
> I called Seasonic and i have to pay for my own RMA... so the service is one of the worst Ive ever seen. 7 years warranty but you have to pay for your own RMA. Ridiculous.
> .


I doubt that, lol. You probably had to pay shipping yourself. There is no way in the world, that Seasonic would get away with advertising 7 year warranty(or 5), and have the end user pay for the entire process.

On another subject.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Gibbo*
> Hi there
> 
> Good news regarding coil whine, we've requested our factory to make some changes to the capacitors on our cards, the revisions include:-
> 
> Capacitors surrounded by plastic containers which are then stuck to the PCB by glue, very similar/same to what Powercolor themselves do on PCS+ cards. This will help reduce coil whine and eliminate it. This has cost us extra but we won't be moving our retail price on this model.
> 
> A photo of the capacitor in the container:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> As the OcUK 970 is a design/build request by myself I have influence over the parts used and my original specification was NVIDIA BGA + Samsung memory, so built to NVIDIA standard using only NVIDIA approved components, so the quality was already high. We've just now implemented everything we can to help reduce/eliminate coil/whine into the design.


http://forums.overclockers.co.uk/showpost.php?p=27086045&postcount=35

Looks promising.


----------



## hurricane28

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Pelinox*
> 
> I doubt that, lol. You probably had to pay shipping yourself. There is no way in the world, that Seasonic would get away with advertising 7 year warranty(or 5), and have the end user pay for the entire process


Yes you are right, its not for the entire RMA but what i meant was i have to pay for shipping


----------



## DirtySocks

Question
Do gpu drivers of this 970gtx include vbios?
Or do i have to manually download that vbios thing?

ps: Got my RMAed MSI 970 gtx back and they mentioned that it works on all their systems (not sure what to believe).

Ty in advance


----------



## Nark96

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DirtySocks*
> 
> Question
> Do gpu drivers of this 970gtx include vbios?
> Or do i have to manually download that vbios thing?
> 
> ps: Got my RMAed MSI 970 gtx back and they mentioned that it works on all their systems (not sure what to believe).
> 
> Ty in advance


A GPU V-BIOS is already pre-installed by the manufacturer. The GPU driver you download and install directly from NVIDIA's website is simply for the full functionality of the video card, it doesn't do anything to the V-BIOS nor does it have anything to do with it


----------



## DirtySocks

Ty mate









One more question. My psu (be quiet pure power 530w) has 2x6 pin cables. What happens if i only connect those 2x6 pin cables to gpu instead of using 1 x8 + x6 pin connectors??I know that the 1x8 pin cable is for ocing.. Could it dmg the cpu?

Ty advance


----------



## Nark96

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DirtySocks*
> 
> Ty mate
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> One more question. My psu (be quiet pure power 530w) has 2x6 pin cables. What happens if i only connect those 2x6 pin cables to gpu instead of using 1 x8 + x6 pin connectors??I know that the 1x8 pin cable is for ocing.. Could it dmg the cpu?
> 
> Ty advance


This could come into use:
http://www.amazon.co.uk/Startech-Express-Power-Adapter-Cable/dp/B001TK3TJY
But I wouldn't recommend hooking up a 6 pin connecter into a 8 pin slot.
Reading up on your PSU, in the specs it says it has 2x6+2pin PCI-E connectors just hook one of the other 6+2 (connect both pieces together to make an 8pin) pin PCI-E connectors to the 8 Pin slot.

6 pin PCI-E connector- 75W
8 pin PCI-E connector- up to 150W

That's why I wouldn't recommend using the 6 pin to 8 pin connector/adapter


----------



## DirtySocks

Alright, ty


----------



## shilka

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DirtySocks*
> 
> Ty mate
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> One more question. My psu (be quiet pure power 530w) has 2x6 pin cables. What happens if i only connect those 2x6 pin cables to gpu instead of using 1 x8 + x6 pin connectors??I know that the 1x8 pin cable is for ocing.. Could it dmg the cpu?
> 
> Ty advance


You should just replace it all together its a HEC made unit so its not very good.


----------



## Cakewalk_S

Hopefully I can explain this well on mobile...
So the Asus 970 strix is quite an interesting card... Gpu tweak is quite bad IMHO. It crashes alot and sometimes causes white screens on my pc... Especially when overvolting. So Im not using that anymore. The interesting thing with afterburner is in pure stock it actually does control the voltage via the voltage controller. So basically I don't need to discover any special code. The only downside to this is the monitoring voltage is not the actual voltage that the core is receiving. Whereas I thought it was at 1.200v constantly, it's actually around 1.175v that the controller is delivering to the chip. After overvolting in ab, im seeing voltages around 1.225 or 1.230v and sometimes it'll jump to 1.250v when closing Valley or heaven.








The odd thing about hwinfo is it causes my gpu to almost skip every 2nd second. I don't know a better way to describe it but it's almost like the power deliver is skipping for some reason... Maybe it's super bad stuttering. But once I close it, or don't monitor the voltage via afterburner, it's fine... So probably just a bug.








As you see hwinfo reports directly from the l2c voltage controller. Afterburner will report 1.200v and the actual voltage to the chip here is 1.250v








And after running Valley benchmark you can see the voltage change in the graph... Yet ab will report a constant 1.200v, same in gpuz too.









So basically I'll just leave it where it is. The card still runs quite cool and ive got additional overclocking. It'll just now be upto custom bios to unlock the power limit which is, I believe, the issue why the voltage is changing so much during a benchmark...


----------



## master0068

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Pelinox*
> 
> That i must admit, is a very strange reading. As I posted earlier in this thread, my system maxed at 590w from the wall with the build in my signature, 2600k at 4,5 with 1,3v.
> This was during a full 3DMark 11 run, considering it stressed both CPU and GPUs in a gaming scenario, i think it's fair to assume it's a fairly realistic number.


I had this discussion earlier in this thread. Some folks were advising to an individual that a 550w was more than enough for a dual 970 SLI setup.

The problem with most reviews is that they run a bare bones low power config. No drives just an SSD. So it unrealistically made people believe the 970 was a magic card. In reality it does use a lot of power, especially when overclocked. It was a marketing ploy to underclock these and have them run at low stock power consumption.

Power supplies shouldn't be run at max consumption either. They should stay below 90% to remain healthy and efficient.


----------



## joeh4384

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *master0068*
> 
> I had this discussion earlier in this thread. Some folks were advising to an individual that a 550w was more than enough for a dual 970 SLI setup.
> 
> The problem with most reviews is that they run a bare bones low power config. No drives just an SSD. So it unrealistically made people believe the 970 was a magic card. In reality it does use a lot of power, especially when overclocked. It was a marketing ploy to underclock these and have them run at low stock power consumption.
> 
> Power supplies shouldn't be run at max consumption either. They should stay below 90% to remain healthy and efficient.


I do not get why people would drop 700 bucks plus on cards just to cheap out on the PSU. You can get a good 750 - 850 watt PSU for right around 100-130 bucks.


----------



## DrockinWV

Bringing up all this PSU, stuff up got me to thinking. I will be doing my first SLI set up today with 2 Gigabite G1 970s and not sure if I will have all the right connections for powering both cards? I have a Rosewill Capstone 750 -M, if anyone knows for sure? Thanks!


----------



## shilka

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DrockinWV*
> 
> Bringing up all this PSU, stuff up got me to thinking. I will be doing my first SLI set up today with 2 Gigabite G1 970s and not sure if I will have all the right connections for powering both cards? I have a Rosewill Capstone 750 -M, if anyone knows for sure? Thanks!


It has 4x PCI-E 6+2 cables so you are fine.


----------



## DrockinWV

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *shilka*
> 
> It has 4x PCI-E 6+2 cables so you are fine.


Awesome thanks @shilka!!


----------



## master0068

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *joeh4384*
> 
> I do not get why people would drop 700 bucks plus on cards just to cheap out on the PSU. You can get a good 750 - 850 watt PSU for right around 100-130 bucks.


Exactly. That's the other thing. Between a good 550w and 750w you're only talking about 30$ in most cases, yet people are willing to pay a 50$ premium on a "custom" GTX 970 and then pay 15% restocking fees and shipping costs when its 30MHz short of what the biggest e-peen is getting.


----------



## flopticalcube

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Pelinox*
> 
> I doubt that, lol. You probably had to pay shipping yourself. There is no way in the world, that Seasonic would get away with advertising 7 year warranty(or 5), and have the end user pay for the entire process.
> 
> On another subject.
> http://forums.overclockers.co.uk/showpost.php?p=27086045&postcount=35
> 
> Looks promising.


Looks like a potted inductor to me.


----------



## Edkiefer

Go into AB monitoring tab and enable power limit, then you will see if your getting close to it .

For me I will see a spike from power limit before reaching the limit or were it will alter clocks or voltage .


----------



## hurricane28

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *master0068*
> 
> I had this discussion earlier in this thread. *Some folks were advising to an individual that a 550w was more than enough for a dual 970 SLI setup.*
> 
> The problem with most reviews is that they run a bare bones low power config. No drives just an SSD. So it unrealistically made people believe the 970 was a magic card. In reality it does use a lot of power, especially when overclocked. It was a marketing ploy to underclock these and have them run at low stock power consumption.
> 
> Power supplies shouldn't be run at max consumption either. They should stay below 90% to remain healthy and efficient.


That's just too stupid to comprehend to be honest..

If you do the math there is no way an 550 watt PSU will deliver enough power to an 970 SLI rig let alone with an high overclocked CPU and GPU's.

I had this discussion before in another thread and one guy claims the same stuff that its okay to go SLI on an very incapable low wattage PSU.. later he could not understand why he couldn't overclock his system and got BSOD's and strange anomaly's with his system and had lots of other problems and he could not get his system stable, i wonder why


----------



## Nark96

I don't understand what is the deal with people purchasing low wattage PSU's when the price difference is so miniscule between a good/decent higher wattage PSU. Just go for a gold rated, well known, 750-850W PSU and call it a day... You'll only pull however much wattage the system needs from the PSU, and you've got a nice amount of headroom, for overclocking etc. I just find it very bizarre when people buy really low wattage PSU's when the price premium nowadays is so small.


----------



## Cannonkill

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *RaleighStClair*
> 
> Got 1599mhz(+220mhz) actual clock and 8.2ghz(+600) mem on my Gigabyte without touching the voltage. This card is a beast. 14100 GPU score in firestrike. Gonna go sli and Gsync when the 970s get back in stock, but nice score for a single card.


dang I got a 200 on my msi card ans about 500 on the mem although I only got 5000 on the fierstrike score think I need to 're run it


----------



## MikeGR7

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *frag06*
> 
> Not many people run a 1000W unit when their draw from the wall is ~600W. He is drawing around 520W at full load once you factor in the rating and as he posted, his monitor.
> 
> You can easily run a 600W load on a quality 750W PSU. It won't be as efficient, but it will just cause more heat and draw more power from the wall. Many people run 780 SLI on a 750W PSU without a problem, and those cards draw much more power. Two 970's will run on a good 750W unit, assuming you don't have a power hungry CPU and aren't overclocked to the moon.
> 
> I've seen some reviews state that the 970's draw ~200W when overclocked, while some others say they use a bit less or more.


What's wrong with you people???
What you guys consider OC to the moon?

http://www.overclock.net/t/1514085/official-nvidia-gtx-970-owners-club/3310#post_22986575

[email protected] 1.3V
16GB RAM @1600
2XG1 [email protected]/7800
+ GTX 470 TwinFrzr *This is like a third 970!*
Not to mention 6X 140mm + 2X 120mm + 1X200mm Fans
Corsair H110 + SSD 256GB + 3TB HDD + ALL USB FRONT/ BACK WORKING.
All this 750Watt OCZ ZT.

Countless Hours of Arkham Origins with ALL THREE GPUS WORKING @90-100% Plus Crysis 3 NO PROBLEMS WHATSOEVER!
Get over those 1200 watt psus.
Got the money? Great! why not?
Don't have the money? ALSO GREAT NO PROBLEM.


----------



## w35t

I had a 750 W Thermaltake PSU that prevented me from crossfiring 2 6970's back in the day, so I swapped it out for a Seasonic gold x1050, which has taken everything I've thrown at it. With the advancements in CPU/GPU efficiency the need for beefy power supplies is going down, still, if you're questioning it, like said above, just get a decent 850ish watt PSU and be done.

I don't know why people skimp on the PSU, just get one good one and be done for 5ish years.


----------



## USlatin

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dante`afk*
> 
> well, i would assume one would show some self initiative and google that simple question quick
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> regarding the db, I got that from several reviews from hw sites.


As I pointed out earlier, dB readings taken at different times are not comparable, and that is why I am asking a specific question which you are missing in your eagerness to tell me I am lazy. I am looking for a head to head review. I haven't found one, if you have please link us.


----------



## MikeGR7

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *w35t*
> 
> I had a 750 W Thermaltake PSU that prevented me from crossfiring 2 6970's back in the day, so I swapped it out for a Seasonic gold x1050, which has taken everything I've thrown at it. With the advancements in CPU/GPU efficiency the need for beefy power supplies is going down, still, if you're questioning it, like said above, just get a decent 850ish watt PSU and be done.
> 
> I don't know why people skimp on the PSU, just get one good one and be done for 5ish years.


Yeah i agree.

New build you take the best anyway.
Just let's don't panic the guys that have something already.
At least try it before throw down cash.


----------



## frag06

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *hurricane28*
> 
> Dude, stop spreading misinformation plz...
> 
> Its NOT fine to runt he PSU at almost its maximum capacity for obvious reasons we mentioned before. And long warranty does not dictates that its a good PSU that's only because they are confident with their product nothing more.
> 
> If you want a good PSU get one that is made by Seasonic.. Cooler master, Corsair, Seasonic etc. those are some of the best if not the best PSU's and that translate in very good voltage ripple and good reviews.


It's not misinformation. Many, many people run SLI setups on 750W or less. I have friends who still run SLI 570's on a 750W, and after gaming heavily for a few years, there still hasn't been a single problem. As long as it is a quality PSU, it should be able to handle the load.

Also, EVGA's G2, P2, and T2 are some of the best PSU's on the market. They are made by Super Flower, one of the -- if not the -- best PSU OEM and are based on their Leadex PSU's. Super Flower also makes the B2 PSU's.

Corsair only has some good PSU's, with many of their lower end (and even some 'high end') PSU's using crappy capacitors and components, causing ripple. And Cooler Master's low end PSU's are just horrible.


----------



## shilka

*


----------



## NoDoz

I got in a EVGA 970 acx 2.0 backplate in...check it out.


----------



## HAL900

http://www.3dmark.com/3dm/4447624


----------



## Sp33d Junki3

Finally got my Gigabyte GTX970 G1 after all this wait. I'm impressed how well the cooling and performance is.
I ran it on stock clocks to get a base feel out of the box.
More testing will be done later time, when I get a chance. I doubt I will need to OC right now, no game I play is struggling.


----------



## joeh4384

The back-plate looks good but it kinda bugs me that the power connectors aren't at the end of the card on that version.


----------



## semitope

just ordered the strix from newegg, after all this time. REALLY not comfortable spending so much on a GPU, but w.e,









The visacheckout code expired but searched far and wide to find a 5% off code with $50 limit. Doesn't reach $20 off but good enough. Close enough to 329 with premier trial.

NAF140671

was the code IIRC. Expires today


----------



## hurricane28

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *shilka*
> 
> The one spreading misinformation is you.
> 
> I am getting rather tired of many here on OCN that claims you need 850 watts or more for 2x GTX 970 cards its flatout wrong and its been proven so many times that 750 watts and even 650 watts is more then enough so stop spreading misinformation and come back when you know what you are talking about.
> 
> Thank you


Perhaps it is you that has something to learn about PSU's









If so many people claim the same thing, wouldn't it be logical to say that perhaps they were right? I mean, you come a cross like a narcissist and a know it all.

I tell you what my own experiences are that are based on my own research that can backed up by others.

I had an 500 watt PSU before with my GTX 660Ti and when my system overclocked i was not having a good time because i got nothing but trouble and freezes and i fixed it with buying an better and more powerful PSU.

Like i said before, at my max overclocks i am pulling more than 560 watts out of the wall and that is with only 1 GPU, so to say that i am good with only 650 watts is just utter tripe and ignorant..

Honestly dude, people who are reading this are going by your information and buying an 650 watt PSU for their SLI setup are not going to have a good time with it because you cannot overclock with that kind of wattage and run out of power long before they wanted to overclock it..


----------



## rv8000

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *semitope*
> 
> just ordered the strix from newegg, after all this time. *REALLY not comfortable spending so much on a GPU*, but w.e,
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The visacheckout code expired but searched far and wide to find a 5% off code with $50 limit. Doesn't reach $20 off but good enough. Close enough to 329 with premier trial.
> 
> NAF140671
> 
> was the code IIRC. Expires today


I wouldn't worry about that. You got a great GPU, and with the current rate of junk garbage ports and very few demanding pc exclusives you should be able to sit pretty on 1080/1440 for 2 years at least.


----------



## Rickles

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *NoDoz*
> 
> I got in a EVGA 970 acx 2.0 backplate in...check it out.


Got mine yesterday too, now I just have to muster up the motivation to put it on..
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *hurricane28*
> 
> Perhaps it is you that has something to learn about PSU's
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> If so many people claim the same thing, wouldn't it be logical to say that perhaps they were right? I mean, you come a cross like a narcissist and a know it all.
> 
> I tell you what my own experiences are that are based on my own research that can backed up by others.
> 
> I had an 500 watt PSU before with my GTX 660Ti and when my system overclocked i was not having a good time because i got nothing but trouble and freezes and i fixed it with buying an better and more powerful PSU.
> 
> Like i said before, at my max overclocks i am pulling more than 560 watts out of the wall and that is with only 1 GPU, so to say that i am good with only 650 watts is just utter tripe and ignorant..
> 
> Honestly dude, people who are reading this are going by your information and buying an 650 watt PSU for their SLI setup are not going to have a good time with it because you cannot overclock with that kind of wattage and run out of power long before they wanted to overclock it..


You simply don't get it. It's ok.

Lets say you have a dumpster quality PSU and a high quality PSU both rated for 650 watts, since you like that number.

Ok, great!

Let's say you have a system that draws 500 watts and you try both different PSUs. Lets also say you have a heavily overclocked CPU/GPU. If your dumpster of a PSU has crap for a 12v rail(s) of course you are going to have stability issues. If your quality PSU can deliver quality power of course you are going to have a more stable system.

Think of it like washing dishes. If you use 2 gallons of mud to clean your plate its going to end up dirty. If you use 2 gallons of water you are going to be able to clean the plate, but your efficiency will be piss poor, considering you could do the job with much less water.

Buying a 1000w PSU for SLI in most cases is throwing your plate into 2 gallons of water when you could get the same result with much less.

Also to note: PSUs generally perform optimally when they aren't at 50% of max load, which is probably where you would find yourself the majority of the time on a 850w+ PSU with SLI 970s.

All this coming from me, the dummy still using a 1000w PSU from an old build


----------



## Nooze

All this talk about PSU is out of wack.

Research yourself and draw your own conclusions. If you are running 970 SLI and don't plan to overclock. Yea, 550W will work.

If you are cheap, yea get the 550W but don't complain when you can't overclock anything









If you want to overclock, 650-750W will also work!

As long as you got that amperage on the 12v rail to compensate for 2 970s generally you shouldn't have a problem.

As for the money, it's not that much more to get a quality PSU. I got the EVGA SuperNOVA 1000W PSU for 100$ during a promotion on newegg.


----------



## Snuckie7

Greetings 970 owners, any word on premium 970 models that have yet to be released?

I'm finding the current selection of 970's to be slightly underwhelming.


----------



## DrockinWV

Well just got my Gigabyte G1 970s in and one of them is the Rev 1.0 and the other is a Rev 1.1 Any one know if that will create any problems?


----------



## Cannonkill

http://www.3dmark.com/3dm/4450253
do you guys think my cpu is being a bottleneck to me at all? card is running at 1522 on the core at 1.206v and 4069 on the mem


----------



## Nooze

Yes, the 6300 will be a slight bottleneck. I would try overclocking it higher then 4.3 GHz


----------



## Macnemarion

I picked up the PNY which I believe is reference and I like it so far. It didn't come with a back plate though and the fan shroud is bit flimsy. Has anyone released an aftermarket backplate that will work on this card that anyone knows of?


----------



## fleetfeather

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *hurricane28*
> 
> snip


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *hurricane28*
> 
> snip


Literally take your PC, and throw it out the window.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Macnemarion*
> 
> I picked up the PNY which I believe is reference and I like it so far. It didn't come with a back plate though and the fan shroud is bit flimsy. Has anyone released an aftermarket backplate that will work on this card that anyone knows of?


Well you have a couple of options. If you're happy for the block to simply cover the pcb and not the extended cooler shroud, one of EK's GTX 670 waterblock backplates will work. If you want something that covers the full backside of your card, you may need to get in touch with EVGA and see whether they plan to release a backplate for their own blower-style card, as both the PNY and EVGA blower cards feature the same pcb and nearly identical (but not exact) card lengths.

Alternatively, you could make your own







I doubt PNY is going to release their own "official" backplate


----------



## shilka

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *hurricane28*
> 
> Perhaps it is you that has something to learn about PSU's
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> If so many people claim the same thing, wouldn't it be logical to say that perhaps they were right? I mean, you come a cross like a narcissist and a know it all.
> 
> I tell you what my own experiences are that are based on my own research that can backed up by others.
> 
> I had an 500 watt PSU before with my GTX 660Ti and when my system overclocked i was not having a good time because i got nothing but trouble and freezes and i fixed it with buying an better and more powerful PSU.
> 
> Like i said before, at my max overclocks i am pulling more than 560 watts out of the wall and that is with only 1 GPU, so to say that i am good with only 650 watts is just utter tripe and ignorant..
> 
> Honestly dude, people who are reading this are going by your information and buying an 650 watt PSU for their SLI setup are not going to have a good time with it because you cannot overclock with that kind of wattage and run out of power long before they wanted to overclock it..


The problem you had was a problem with a poor quality PSU not too little wattage, the unit you had was most likely junk that could not do its rated wattage which means it was not a 500 watts PSU you had therefore your whole point is moot, its a matter of rated wattage and amps on the 12v rail plus build quality not peak wattage and/or wattage added on to the total wattage on the 5v and 3,3v rail.
Also you said you got 560 watts from the wall which means you forgot to take the efficiency of your PSU off the number, so your PC did not at any time draw 560 watts.

Its been proven time and time again both here and many other places on the internet that even high end Intel based systems dont draw more then 225-250 watts with a GTX 970 add overclock and another GTX 970 and you are around 450-500 watts, so your claim that a quality 650 watts is enough and you need 850 watts more is pure misinformation and i am tired of it so i am calling you and everyone else that says it out on your misinformation.

Go out and read more about power draws on the GTX 970 and Intel based CPU´s and come back when you actually know what you are talking about.
Can we end this waste of time already i cant be the only one that is sick of this its on pretty much every page.


----------



## dVeLoPe

both the strix and g1 are in stock as of now on newegg 20+ units avail for each!!!!!!!


----------



## Mattb2e

When did this thread become a PSU discussion? Keep that on the PSU sub-forum, and refer to the Stickies for help finding the right unit.

Any news yet on waterblocks for the Gigabyte cards? I know one is being released for MSI, so I would imagine someone must be working on something.


----------



## mrzoo

Thank u just placed my order rushed processing and next day shipping and canceled my order on amazon that I've been waiting for a week now and came out cheaper than amazon lol. Now to decided displayport or dvi I have the Asus 144hz monitor


----------



## dVeLoPe

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mrzoo*
> 
> Thank u just placed my order rushed processing and next day shipping and canceled my order on amazon that I've been waiting for a week now and came out cheaper than amazon lol. Now to decided displayport or dvi I have the Asus 144hz monitor


your welcome ive been eyeing this like a hawk both still in stock was tempted to buy a strix aswell just to see but im sure my g1 will satisfy me!!!!


----------



## Mattb2e

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mrzoo*
> 
> Thank u just placed my order rushed processing and next day shipping and canceled my order on amazon that I've been waiting for a week now and came out cheaper than amazon lol. Now to decided displayport or dvi I have the Asus 144hz monitor


Congrats, and display port


----------



## mrzoo

Forgot to mention my 144hz Monitor is not the gsync


----------



## nandapanda

Hmm Gigabyte or MSI. Both are on sale for 620 and 650NZD. Wanting the quietest card, assuming MSI would be the way to go?


----------



## joeh4384

I just picked up a Msi card. It is pretty quiet.


----------



## DrockinWV

Boom!!


----------



## rv8000

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *nandapanda*
> 
> Hmm Gigabyte or MSI. Both are on sale for 620 and 650NZD. Wanting the quietest card, assuming MSI would be the way to go?


Yes the MSI card is quieter in all situations.


----------



## dVeLoPe

I guess let the best card win!! lol

So i have two questions :

What is the difference between the 1.0 and 1.1 revision PCB on the g1?

If they both clock similar which one do I keeping in mind after modded bios come out?


----------



## moccor

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dVeLoPe*
> 
> I guess let the best card win!! lol
> 
> So i have two questions :
> 
> What is the difference between the 1.0 and 1.1 revision PCB on the g1?
> 
> If they both clock similar which one do I keeping in mind after modded bios come out?


According to many people, EVGA F'd up and used some cheap components resulting in a lot of coil whine. I liked EVGA support but annoying coil whine wasn't a option for me so I went with the G1 and it works great without coil whine.


----------



## invincibler

Just chiming in here.

I got the JetStream version and it is whisper quiet even at 100% fan. Nice OC as well as nice temps. And cheap too


----------



## Duddits11

Ahhh I want more volt on my Asus Strix 970.
It is water cooled, but the juice stops me.


----------



## jlhawn

Gigabyte Gaming G1 with my old i7 970 6 core at stock


----------



## Cakewalk_S

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Duddits11*
> 
> Ahhh I want more volt on my Asus Strix 970.
> It is water cooled, but the juice stops me.


Overvolting with the gpu tweak actually works although you won't see it in gpuz. Only gpu tweak has the access to the asp1212 voltage controller to give you direct voltage control and monitoring... One huge downside of the program for me is the monitoring will freeze and crash after about 20 seconds... Great program...
I can get upto 1.250v and most of the time its at 1.176v on stock volts...


----------



## Rmerwede

Just an FYI...

While the MSI Gaming 4Gs are really nice, there is some serious sag to the cards. The pictures I took really don't show it, but the front end is at least 1cm lower than the back end. It is noticeably tilted (although very little) down from the PCIe socket. The PCB looks thinner than any model I've owned before.


----------



## jonny30bass

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Rmerwede*
> 
> Just an FYI...
> 
> While the MSI Gaming 4Gs are really nice, there is some serious sag to the cards. The pictures I took really don't show it, but the front end is at least 1cm lower than the back end. It is noticeably tilted (although very little) down from the PCIe socket. The PCB looks thinner than any model I've owned before.


I have the sagging issue with mine as well.


----------



## nandapanda

Are back plates available yet?


----------



## Duddits11

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Cakewalk_S*
> 
> Overvolting with the gpu tweak actually works although you won't see it in gpuz. Only gpu tweak has the access to the asp1212 voltage controller to give you direct voltage control and monitoring... One huge downside of the program for me is the monitoring will freeze and crash after about 20 seconds... Great program...
> I can get upto 1.250v and most of the time its at 1.176v on stock volts...


Same for me. It crash.
But it seems bf4 is working better with oc using this program.


----------



## IMI4tth3w

so my EVGA GTX 970 SSC ACX 2.0 is finally here!!

basic info:
part#: 04G-P4-2975-KR
Stock Base Clock: 1190 MHz
Stock Boost Clock: 1342 MHz
Stock Max Voltage: 1.175V

I was a bit worried with what others have said about the evga 970 but my fears have all gone away after i finally got the card.

first thing i did was do a fresh install of drivers and give it a firestrike test. with my i5 3570k holding it back it popped off a 97xx score. a mild overclock and i was well into the 100xx with the next score. fantastic.

Next, the acx 2.0 is a fantastic cooler. i seriously doubt you will even need to go past 50% fan speed even with overclocking. Yes the fans sound like jet engines at 100% but i don't even get near 80C at 50% speed where they are near silent. Also under auto fan speeds, the fans will cut off during low usage. I was playing gmod in a 90 pop server getting 2x the frames i normally got with my 760 and the fans never even came on. not bad for how terribly optimized gmod is especially in the server i play on.

in precision x16 voltage is adjustable up to +87mv and the power target can be raised to 110%. during firestrike with a modest +26 core i was able to get 1468.9MHz max clock and hoping to test that plenty further however i was showing that i was hitting some power target caps in gpuz.

i also noticed two very small swiches on the back of the gpu on the other side of the two 6pin power connectors. curious as to what they are for. (edit: bios switches. neat)

thats all for now as i have a midterm to study for unfortunately but i will give more updates asap!


----------



## drnilly007

FYI My system with D5 pump, 1 ssd, 1 hdd, 3 ap-14's, 1 ap-15, 1 3.0 usb in use on 4790k 1.36v and MSI 970 1.23v running [email protected] on High =320w at the wall with gold PSU=278w


----------



## quick1unc

I started having a weird issue with my 2 MSI 970's SLI. In afterburner I have the memory set to +475 but in GPU-Z it's only showing 1502Mhz instead of 1900 it usually does and this is even while gaming. If I reboot the comp is comes up to 1902 for a while and then stops and afterburner won't allow me to change the memory speed at all, when I click apply it just goes back to whatever it was before. If I unsync the cards one card won't go past 0 while the other is at +475. Keep in mind this wasn't the case before, this issue just kinda popped up out of no where.


----------



## nacherc17

MSI GTX 970 GAMING

Core Clock +170
Memory Clock +600



In FIRESTRIKE GRAPHICS SCORE 13405


----------



## dante`afk

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *USlatin*
> 
> As I pointed out earlier, dB readings taken at different times are not comparable, and that is why I am asking a specific question which you are missing in your eagerness to tell me I am lazy. I am looking for a head to head review. I haven't found one, if you have please link us.


http://www.computerbase.de/2014-10/nvidia-geforce-gtx-970-test-roundup-vergleich/4/

its in german but the tables and videos speak for themselves. tested in 2 different cases.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Snuckie7*
> 
> Greetings 970 owners, any word on premium 970 models that have yet to be released?
> 
> I'm finding the current selection of 970's to be slightly underwhelming.


premium? what are you looking for?


----------



## Russ369




----------



## Azefore

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dante`afk*
> 
> premium? what are you looking for?


Maybe the super duper Zotac would do the trick, at the price point I'd start looking towards a 980 or reference style 970 and slap a waterblock on it.


----------



## nandapanda

So i've seen that arizonian has been getting 85 degrees top and a little bit lower on this gigabyte 970s at full load, could someone with MSI cards in SLI chime in on their temps? Would be a great help.


----------



## snoball

SLI 970s MSI Gaming model 75 C top card 61 C bottom card when folding. 1520 MHz.


----------



## USlatin

Lo
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dante`afk*
> 
> http://www.computerbase.de/2014-10/nvidia-geforce-gtx-970-test-roundup-vergleich/4/
> 
> its in german but the tables and videos speak for themselves. tested in 2 different cases.
> premium? what are you looking for?


Now we are talkin. Good find. I always forget to look in other languages and use translate. MSI it is for me


----------



## rv8000

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *nandapanda*
> 
> So i've seen that arizonian has been getting 85 degrees top and a little bit lower on this gigabyte 970s at full load, could someone with MSI cards in SLI chime in on their temps? Would be a great help.


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *snoball*
> 
> SLI 970s MSI Gaming model 75 C top card 61 C bottom card when folding. 1520 MHz.


Room ambient, idle, and delta's are better info than "max" temps. That's the info you should be looking for.


----------



## snoball

Room is 22.7 C, Idle is 35C and 30C custom fan profile used.

Thus deltas are
Top Card: 40 C
Bottom Card: 31 C

Fan profile is 20% until 40C, 50% at 60C, 70% at 70C and 100% at 90C.

My side panel is off.


----------



## nandapanda

Thanks so much! That link was awesome, was great seeing how loud the cards were in that video. The MSI is more expensive but i'll hold out and get that


----------



## xliquidx

Finished with my oc for the moment. I'm obviously voltage or tdp limited. Will loop 3dmark extreme at 1500/8000 fine soon as I bump the core to +160 instant grey screen crash regardless of voltage in precision (don't think it does anything yet). Just under 6000 on 3dmark 11 extreme bench


----------



## RaleighStClair

So is nvidia going to fix the under-voltage/downclock issue during lower stress situations during games that is causing crashes and driver resets -- like BF4 in certain menus, Shadow of Mordor in certain menus. I cant even go into certain menus in BF4 without the game crashing, even at stock clocks. My 780 lightning never had such an issue. It is really annoying.


----------



## invincibler

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *RaleighStClair*
> 
> So is nvidia going to fix the under-voltage/downclock issue during lower stress situations during games that is causing crashes and driver resets -- like BF4 in certain menus, Shadow of Mordor in certain menus. I cant even go into certain menus in BF4 without the game crashing, even at stock clocks. My 780 lightning never had such an issue. It is really annoying.


You might wanna RMA it if it does that at stock.


----------



## Imprezzion

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *RaleighStClair*
> 
> So is nvidia going to fix the under-voltage/downclock issue during lower stress situations during games that is causing crashes and driver resets -- like BF4 in certain menus, Shadow of Mordor in certain menus. I cant even go into certain menus in BF4 without the game crashing, even at stock clocks. My 780 lightning never had such an issue. It is really annoying.


Exactly. I thought my OC was unstable cause it kept crashing in BF4 under certain situations but after 2 evenings of benching and stressing the card with a selection of benches and programs i condcluded it wasn't unstable at all. BF4 runs good, unless you try to alt-tab out in the scorescreen like I always do.. Voltage only goes up to 1.2120v in stead of 1.2620v and it crashes..

CS:GO is a nice example as well. Due to it being a reasonably light game it will sometimes downclock the card with reason ''Util'' cause there's not enough load.. It only drops clocks a few Mhz but drops voltage so far it'll pretty much instantly crash lol.

That issue put aside, I can BF4 without touching the menu's a few 1600 tick CQ rounds yesterday on several maps and my OC is holding up great.
I'm now running 1547Mhz core @ +87mV 112% power with 1950Mhz (''3900Mhz'') VRAM. Seems to be stable as a rock.
Bumped the VRAM up to 4000 and core to ~1560Mhz and went to sleep after like, a 40 minute loop of Fire Strike Extreme as a initial test.
No artifacts, crashes or slowdowns at 1560./4000 so i'll see if it holds up in games when i get back from work.

Very impressed by this card so far especially considering that even with all these OC's i've never seen it hit 65c even once with custom fancurve. (34% idle up to 50c, then 65% up to 75c and 80% up to 85c)


----------



## Snuckie7

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dante`afk*
> 
> premium? what are you looking for?


Something along the lines of a MSI Hawk/Power Edition or even an ASUS Strix with better power delivery. There just doesn't seem to be a single model that really stands out at the moment. Yeah the Gigabyte performs the best, but at the cost of considerably more noise.

I would love to water block but I can't set up a loop in my case.


----------



## xliquidx

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *RaleighStClair*
> 
> So is nvidia going to fix the under-voltage/downclock issue during lower stress situations during games that is causing crashes and driver resets -- like BF4 in certain menus, Shadow of Mordor in certain menus. I cant even go into certain menus in BF4 without the game crashing, even at stock clocks. My 780 lightning never had such an issue. It is really annoying.


Yes I think mine is doing this as well. Stable in benching and gaming as soon as I alt tab I get a crash or driver error


----------



## Tasan

Hi all, I just ordered two Asus 970 Strix cards and wondering if those new Nvidia "claw" sli bridges will fit on them or not? Anyone using that set up and if so does the light illuminate when using it with the strix cards? Thanks!

http://www.geforce.com/hardware/technology/sli/bridges


----------



## jojoenglish85

Soooo. My package from Tigerdirect was lost, i emailed them about it never showing up or being updated by USPS.
They told me they would investigate and reship if a conclusion was not made in the next 10 business days.
Well they sent me my refund because my Second 970 was not instock. I went and checked the mail today and guess whats there?







my second 970 with a note saying it was delivered to the wrong address lol.

So what should i do? Send the money back TD or what? Feels like i stole something even though i really didn't.
As a matter of fact i didn't even ask for a refund, they just gave it to me.


----------



## Clukos

You can always order a third 970 i guess


----------



## Edkiefer

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Imprezzion*
> 
> Exactly. I thought my OC was unstable cause it kept crashing in BF4 under certain situations but after 2 evenings of benching and stressing the card with a selection of benches and programs i condcluded it wasn't unstable at all. BF4 runs good, unless you try to alt-tab out in the scorescreen like I always do.. Voltage only goes up to 1.2120v in stead of 1.2620v and it crashes..
> 
> CS:GO is a nice example as well. Due to it being a reasonably light game it will sometimes downclock the card with reason ''Util'' cause there's not enough load.. It only drops clocks a few Mhz but drops voltage so far it'll pretty much instantly crash lol.
> 
> That issue put aside, I can BF4 without touching the menu's a few 1600 tick CQ rounds yesterday on several maps and my OC is holding up great.
> I'm now running 1547Mhz core @ +87mV 112% power with 1950Mhz (''3900Mhz'') VRAM. Seems to be stable as a rock.
> Bumped the VRAM up to 4000 and core to ~1560Mhz and went to sleep after like, a 40 minute loop of Fire Strike Extreme as a initial test.
> No artifacts, crashes or slowdowns at 1560./4000 so i'll see if it holds up in games when i get back from work.
> 
> Very impressed by this card so far especially considering that even with all these OC's i've never seen it hit 65c even once with custom fancurve. (34% idle up to 50c, then 65% up to 75c and 80% up to 85c)


What happens if you OC to max on stock voltage, then the load voltage will always stay steady .
What your describing sound like a transient voltage issue (chip/bios/driver doesn't change voltage fast enough) , similar thing can happen on CPU OC going from manual voltage to offset, the offset is unstable .

Problem with the offset here on referance cards it doesn't change lower state voltage only the upper load state, so your going from larger delta voltage between idle and load .
I don't know if it can be tweaked in drivers, my gut says its more chip/bios level and if it works on stock clocks on OC cards (factory OC ) I doubt they change it .
The issue is really these chips OC so high that power delivery doesn't seem up to it .


----------



## Rickles

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *IMI4tth3w*
> 
> so my EVGA GTX 970 SSC ACX 2.0 is finally here!!
> 
> basic info:
> part#: 04G-P4-2975-KR
> Stock Base Clock: 1190 MHz
> Stock Boost Clock: 1342 MHz
> Stock Max Voltage: 1.175V
> 
> I was a bit worried with what others have said about the evga 970 but my fears have all gone away after i finally got the card.
> 
> first thing i did was do a fresh install of drivers and give it a firestrike test. with my i5 3570k holding it back it popped off a 97xx score. a mild overclock and i was well into the 100xx with the next score. fantastic.
> 
> Next, the acx 2.0 is a fantastic cooler. i seriously doubt you will even need to go past 50% fan speed even with overclocking. Yes the fans sound like jet engines at 100% but i don't even get near 80C at 50% speed where they are near silent. Also under auto fan speeds, the fans will cut off during low usage. I was playing gmod in a 90 pop server getting 2x the frames i normally got with my 760 and the fans never even came on. not bad for how terribly optimized gmod is especially in the server i play on.
> 
> in precision x16 voltage is adjustable up to +87mv and the power target can be raised to 110%. during firestrike with a modest +26 core i was able to get 1468.9MHz max clock and hoping to test that plenty further however i was showing that i was hitting some power target caps in gpuz.
> 
> i also noticed two very small swiches on the back of the gpu on the other side of the two 6pin power connectors. curious as to what they are for. (edit: bios switches. neat)
> 
> thats all for now as i have a midterm to study for unfortunately but i will give more updates asap!


My recommendation is to uninstall precision x16 and use anything else. I was getting crashes to desktop and even system reboots when I had that installed. I've uninstalled it and been stable for 3 weeks.


----------



## DrockinWV

First stock(ish) run on Fire Strike Ultra with the Windforce G1 970s

http://www.3dmark.com/fs/3038265


----------



## jlhawn

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jojoenglish85*
> 
> Soooo. My package from Tigerdirect was lost, i emailed them about it never showing up or being updated by USPS.
> They told me they would investigate and reship if a conclusion was not made in the next 10 business days.
> Well they sent me my refund because my Second 970 was not instock. I went and checked the mail today and guess whats there?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> my second 970 with a note saying it was delivered to the wrong address lol.
> 
> So what should i do? Send the money back TD or what? Feels like i stole something even though i really didn't.
> As a matter of fact i didn't even ask for a refund, they just gave it to me.


Do the right thing and contact them and tell them what happened.
USPS will tell them anyway as there is a lost package claim filed


----------



## Imprezzion

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Edkiefer*
> 
> What happens if you OC to max on stock voltage, then the load voltage will always stay steady .
> What your describing sound like a transient voltage issue (chip/bios/driver doesn't change voltage fast enough) , similar thing can happen on CPU OC going from manual voltage to offset, the offset is unstable .
> 
> Problem with the offset here on referance cards it doesn't change lower state voltage only the upper load state, so your going from larger delta voltage between idle and load .
> I don't know if it can be tweaked in drivers, my gut says its more chip/bios level and if it works on stock clocks on OC cards (factory OC ) I doubt they change it .
> The issue is really these chips OC so high that power delivery doesn't seem up to it .


Sounds likely. And the same problem existed on the GTX780/780 Ti but skyn3t made those amazing BIOS's for those that would run the set voltage on ANY 3d load level.

So, basically the card had 2 voltages. a no-load 2d one at 0.9xxxv and a load one at whatever you set it to be (stock 1.212v, can go as high as 1.325v with LLC tweak).

Also, those BIOS's had no dynamic Boost clocks but just a single 3D clock and much higher power limits (400w + if needed).

I tried to build a custom BIOS myself but KBE 1.27 won't save the BIOS properly and generates a whole bunch of signature errors when you try to flash the BIOS. Those can, for the moment, not be overwritten / ignored afaik..


----------



## steve210

well i RMA my msi 970 because it was defective back to newegg but they put it as refund so now i have to wait until they go back into stock to repurchase it owell


----------



## DBEAU

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Imprezzion*
> 
> I tried to build a custom BIOS myself but KBE 1.27 won't save the BIOS properly and generates a whole bunch of signature errors when you try to flash the BIOS. Those can, for the moment, not be overwritten / ignored afaik..


We have a member that has successfully modified the power limit of his BIOS and managed to bypass the NVFlash signature errors resulting in a working modified BIOS flash.


----------



## HKPolice

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DBEAU*
> 
> We have a member that has successfully modified the power limit of his BIOS and managed to bypass the NVFlash signature errors resulting in a working modified BIOS flash.


Link please? Instructions?

thanks


----------



## Teskin89

How actually risky it is installing a custom BIOS?


----------



## Edkiefer

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Imprezzion*
> 
> Sounds likely. And the same problem existed on the GTX780/780 Ti but skyn3t made those amazing BIOS's for those that would run the set voltage on ANY 3d load level.
> 
> So, basically the card had 2 voltages. a no-load 2d one at 0.9xxxv and a load one at whatever you set it to be (stock 1.212v, can go as high as 1.325v with LLC tweak).
> 
> Also, those BIOS's had no dynamic Boost clocks but just a single 3D clock and much higher power limits (400w + if needed).
> 
> I tried to build a custom BIOS myself but KBE 1.27 won't save the BIOS properly and generates a whole bunch of signature errors when you try to flash the BIOS. Those can, for the moment, not be overwritten / ignored afaik..


Yes, I am sure there few things that can be done in bios to help out , just have to wait for tools to mature .


----------



## Atzenkeeper500

He played with the Bios and not flashed it to the card


----------



## Rhadamanthis

344.48 released

Inviato dal mio Nexus 5 con Tapatalk 2


----------



## DBEAU

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *HKPolice*
> 
> Link please? Instructions?
> 
> thanks


There's no instructions for how he bypassed the cert checks but as far as I know he was using a hex editor to cut out that part of the process. Something I know nothing about.

He's working on patching nvflash to reflect his work so everyone can use it as normal.

Here's a link the the thread with his progress - http://www.overclock.net/t/1517316/extract-and-flash-gtx-970-and-980-firmware-gpuz-test-build-and-new-nvflash-5-190/80_20#post_23034441

He goes by JoeDirt. Make sure to give him some +rep for his hard work.


----------



## Rahldrac

Looks like there is no fix for the Sli voltage bug in the latest driver update.


----------



## Russ369

For those having a problem with light games, STOP PLAYING LIGHT GAMES! it's 2014, we're off that weak sauce, CHALLENGE YOUR MIGHT PEOPLE!


----------



## semitope

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jojoenglish85*
> 
> Soooo. My package from Tigerdirect was lost, i emailed them about it never showing up or being updated by USPS.
> They told me they would investigate and reship if a conclusion was not made in the next 10 business days.
> Well they sent me my refund because my Second 970 was not instock. I went and checked the mail today and guess whats there?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> my second 970 with a note saying it was delivered to the wrong address lol.
> 
> So what should i do? Send the money back TD or what? Feels like i stole something even though i really didn't.
> As a matter of fact i didn't even ask for a refund, they just gave it to me.


buy someone else a 970....


----------



## OkanG

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *semitope*
> 
> buy someone else a 970....


*cough cough*


----------



## JoeDirt

You wanted it!? You got it! With help from Welly59, it's here for all to start flashing!
NVFlash with certifications disabled

1) Disable your display driver in Device Manager
2) Open a command prompt.
3) nvflash -6 yourrom.rom
4) Re-enable your display driver in Device Manger
5) Reboot

Enjoy


----------



## iluvkfc

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *JoeDirt*
> 
> You wanted it!? You got it! With help from Welly59 it's here to all to start flashing!
> NVFlash with certifications disabled
> 
> 1) Disable your display driver in Device Manager
> 2) Open a command prompt.
> 3) nvflash -6 yourrom.rom
> 4) Re-enable your display driver in Device Manger
> 5) Reboot
> Enjoy


Hell yeah, thanks a lot. Is there any program to easily modify BIOS properties i.e. power limit? Something like Kepler Bios Tweaker but for Maxwell?


----------



## mAnBrEaTh

You the man JoeDirt, can't wait to test this out later


----------



## JoeDirt

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *iluvkfc*
> 
> Hell yeah, thanks a lot. Is there any program to easily modify BIOS properties i.e. power limit? Something like Kepler Bios Tweaker but for Maxwell?


KBT does work. Im not sure if it writes all the correct values but it worked for me during my testing. Id like to see a real maxwell editor come out. For now I'll just stick to editing the BIOS with a hex editor. And thanks everyone!


----------



## rv8000

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Edkiefer*
> 
> What happens if you OC to max on stock voltage, then the load voltage will always stay steady .
> What your describing sound like a transient voltage issue (chip/bios/driver doesn't change voltage fast enough) , similar thing can happen on CPU OC going from manual voltage to offset, the offset is unstable .
> 
> Problem with the offset here on referance cards it doesn't change lower state voltage only the upper load state, so your going from larger delta voltage between idle and load .
> I don't know if it can be tweaked in drivers, my gut says its more chip/bios level and if it works on stock clocks on OC cards (factory OC ) I doubt they change it .
> The issue is really these chips OC so high that power delivery doesn't seem up to it .


I have a similar issue in low load situations. Even on stock voltage, boost kicking in and dropping voltages results in a crash, but im stable for hours in heavy load games. Definitely an issue with voltage restrictions for boost states.


----------



## Trolle BE

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *JoeDirt*
> 
> KBT does work. Im not sure if it writes all the correct values but it worked for me during my testing. Id like to see a real maxwell editor come out. For now I'll just stick to editing the BIOS with a hex editor. And thanks everyone!


does it work with your zotac extreme?


----------



## JoeDirt

Yes. I flashed a modded Amp Extreme BIOS (changed base clock, and power limits) onto my Omega. Same card on different cooler. I don't even have the Omega cooler on it anymore. I replaced it with Prolima Tech MK-26. So if anyone wants to buy a stock Amp Omega heatsink, pm me.


----------



## sy573mx

Just got my GTX 970 Phantom today, Will clean my rig first & then install.
will use this baby in my old rig until I have all my upgrades done for the new rig.
Will upload pics & screenshots soon.


----------



## clerick

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *JoeDirt*
> 
> Yes. I flashed a modded Amp Extreme BIOS (changed base clock, and power limits) onto my Omega. Same card on different cooler. I don't even have the Omega cooler on it anymore. I replaced it with Prolima Tech MK-26. So if anyone wants to buy a stock Amp Omega heatsink, pm me.


Oh that's great to hear, i'm considering replacing the stock cooler as well if I cant return it.


----------



## Trolle BE

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *JoeDirt*
> 
> Yes. I flashed a modded Amp Extreme BIOS (changed base clock, and power limits) onto my Omega. Same card on different cooler. I don't even have the Omega cooler on it anymore. I replaced it with Prolima Tech MK-26. So if anyone wants to buy a stock Amp Omega heatsink, pm me.


so the 1.212 limit is gone on the extreme with this bios? I'm still a noob in these things


----------



## Cakewalk_S

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *JoeDirt*
> 
> You wanted it!? You got it! With help from Welly59, it's here for all to start flashing!
> NVFlash with certifications disabled
> 
> 1) Disable your display driver in Device Manager
> 2) Open a command prompt.
> 3) nvflash -6 yourrom.rom
> 4) Re-enable your display driver in Device Manger
> 5) Reboot
> 
> Enjoy


Is this a Windows only version or does a bootable flash drive work also with this?
And have you tried the normal Kepler bios tweaking program then flashed modded bios successfully?


----------



## hurricane28

Does anyone know how to mod the bios on the GTX 970 and what programs to use? I would like to set my power limit higher.


----------



## Fisbe6542

So does anyone have coil whine anymore? Seems like no one is talking about it anymore.
I bought two Gigabyte G1 970s and I got them yesterday, I will be testing them soon. I just want to know if they have ironed out the coil whine issues.

Also drivers, which ones are recommended?

Thanks in advance.


----------



## JoeDirt

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Cakewalk_S*
> 
> Is this a Windows only version or does a bootable flash drive work also with this?
> And have you tried the normal Kepler bios tweaking program then flashed modded bios successfully?


Yes and yes


----------



## IMI4tth3w

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Rickles*
> 
> My recommendation is to uninstall precision x16 and use anything else. I was getting crashes to desktop and even system reboots when I had that installed. I've uninstalled it and been stable for 3 weeks.


really? i actually have both afterburner and x16 but have had zero problems with either. so far i've used x16 with my 760 as well as my 970. using identical specs with afterburner and precision x i got exact same stable/unstable clocks on the 760. haven't been able to any more than 1 quick overclock on the 970 with x16 though. hoping to do a bit of overclocking tonight when i get home from classes.


----------



## Cakewalk_S

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *JoeDirt*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Cakewalk_S*
> 
> Is this a Windows only version or does a bootable flash drive work also with this?
> And have you tried the normal Kepler bios tweaking program then flashed modded bios successfully?
> 
> 
> 
> Yes and yes
Click to expand...

Let's say Kbt has an invalid hex or the signature doesn't validate on the modded bios. Is this still going to let me flash and then not be able to revert back to original? If I save the original bios from nvflash, can I refresh stock and preserve the signature on the bios? Lol lots of q's because this is really promising


----------



## Clukos

Managed to hit almost 14.4k GPU score on my G1 with the new drivers on Firestrike

http://www.3dmark.com/fs/3044234


----------



## welly59

What we need now is voltage mods for the 900 series


----------



## welly59

Cakewalk the modified fmodifimodified nvflash bypasses the signature and certificate checks


----------



## Rickles

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *IMI4tth3w*
> 
> really? i actually have both afterburner and x16 but have had zero problems with either. so far i've used x16 with my 760 as well as my 970. using identical specs with afterburner and precision x i got exact same stable/unstable clocks on the 760. haven't been able to any more than 1 quick overclock on the 970 with x16 though. hoping to do a bit of overclocking tonight when i get home from classes.


They might have released a new version in the last week weeks, but the one I had was trash.


----------



## Draygonn

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *krapster*
> 
> So does anyone have coil whine anymore? Seems like no one is talking about it anymore.
> I bought two Gigabyte G1 970s and I got them yesterday, I will be testing them soon. I just want to know if they have ironed out the coil whine issues.


I sent my 970 back today for coil whine issues. I spent 50 hours trying to burn out the whine but no luck. EVGA said they will test the new card before sending it to make sure there are no problems.


----------



## Cakewalk_S

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *welly59*
> 
> Cakewalk the modified fmodifimodified nvflash bypasses the signature and certificate checks


So to be safe I should extract and flash the stock bios on my card just to confirm it works? Then try the modified bios... Got it. Wow awesome! Will report back! Probably won't be till this weekend till I flash custom bios tho... Busy week


----------



## welly59

What I did:
Read bios using gpu-z
Modify bios using Kepler biostweaker
Save modified bios with different name
Flash modified bios.

Note, I have only modified the power target, nothing else has been tested


----------



## skyn3t

OK folks I need one bios for each 980 and 970 brand posted here no PMS please my mail box is full lol. Nvflash is working now so modes bios going yo start rolling out


----------



## mrzoo

Placed My Order Yesterday Got My Card TODAY


----------



## Attero87

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *skyn3t*
> 
> OK folks I need one bios for each 980 and 970 brand posted here no PMS please my mail box is full lol. Nvflash is working now so modes bios going yo start rolling out


Strix 970 Bios

http://s000.tinyupload.com/?file_id=00148593051428348050


----------



## Strileckifunk

It's here! Rev 1.1 but expected that with it being newer. Haven't pushed past 1479 yet but so far totally silent and no coil whine.


----------



## r0l4n

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *skyn3t*
> 
> OK folks I need one bios for each 980 and 970 brand posted here no PMS please my mail box is full lol. Nvflash is working now so modes bios going yo start rolling out


You got PM with the original vBios for the MSI GTX 970 Gaming 4G


----------



## DBEAU

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *r0l4n*
> 
> You got PM with the original vBios for the MSI GTX 970 Gaming 4G


Try reading skyn3t's post again.


----------



## Cannonkill

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *skyn3t*
> 
> OK folks I need one bios for each 980 and 970 brand posted here no PMS please my mail box is full lol. Nvflash is working now so modes bios going yo start rolling out


msi 970 bios here
http://s000.tinyupload.com/index.php?file_id=21937389821957316729


----------



## Edkiefer

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *r0l4n*
> 
> You got PM with the original vBios for the MSI GTX 970 Gaming 4G


he says no PM, techPower-up has many bios for 9xxx .

here bios i extracted from MSI970 gaming using GPU-Z (one that supports bios extraction with 9xx) .

MSI970Gaming_GM204.zip 137k .zip file


----------



## qLiixz

Here is the Inno3d Herculez X2 970








http://s000.tinyupload.com/index.php?file_id=01458421620109074017


----------



## welly59

GM204.zip 137k .zip file


Palit 970 bios attached. Make it so


----------



## cryptos9099

http://s000.tinyupload.com/index.php?file_id=37522336379184385338

EVGA 970 SC ACX 1.0

My card seems to enjoy voltage and is ready. I can wait for the custom BIOS as I'm putting my computer under water in a month or so.


----------



## SalmonTaco

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mrzoo*
> 
> Placed My Order Yesterday Got My Card TODAY












I ordered mine from Newegg on the 17th - tracking says it won't get here until the 27th!

First time I've been truly disappointed in Newegg


----------



## JoeDirt

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *skyn3t*
> 
> OK folks I need one bios for each 980 and 970 brand posted here no PMS please my mail box is full lol. Nvflash is working now so modes bios going yo start rolling out


 GM204.zip 136k .zip file


Zotac Amp Extreme 970 stock BIOS


----------



## Cannonkill

@skyn3t it seems to be that the msi bios are really locked, was wondering if you knew how to fully unlock them because as of now you cant change the fan speeds or clock range.


----------



## doza

sry for noobish question is it still same flashing process like with 660ti?

http://www.overclock.net/t/1361831/how-to-unlock-voltage-and-power-limit-on-geforce-660ti


----------



## Cannonkill

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *doza*
> 
> sry for noobish question is it still same flashing process like with 660ti?
> 
> http://www.overclock.net/t/1330897/official-gtx-660-non-ti-owners-club


should go ask the 660ti community


----------



## welly59

What are people getting on unigine heaven 4.0, extreme preset but full screen/1080p? I'm on about 62.1 fps / 1554 score. Card will sit at 1530mhz no probs with unlocked power limit. I'm limited by vrel/vop so need voltage mod to go higher


----------



## Cannonkill

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *welly59*
> 
> What are people getting on unigine heaven 4.0, extreme preset but full screen/1080p? I'm on about 62.1 fps / 1554 score. Card will sit at 1530mhz no probs with unlocked power limit. I'm limited by vrel/vop so need voltage mod to go higher


i got 2561 at 1080p with the core at 1501 and that's not the highest i can go, the max for me is about 1522 ish with out any voltage added


----------



## doza

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Cannonkill*
> 
> should go ask the 660ti community


i am asking owners of 970 is it same process of flashing like it was on this tread?

why do i need to ask this on 660ti tread..


----------



## Cannonkill

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *doza*
> 
> i am asking owners of 970 is it same process of flashing like it was on this tread?
> 
> why do i need to ask this on 660ti tread..


ok then for the first part it is the same but the clocks and power % will be different


----------



## Clukos

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *skyn3t*
> 
> OK folks I need one bios for each 980 and 970 brand posted here no PMS please my mail box is full lol. Nvflash is working now so modes bios going yo start rolling out


Gigabyte G1 Gaming:

G1_970.zip 137k .zip file


----------



## RaleighStClair

Can someone link the modded GPUz that is being used to save-to-file the BIOS. The current GPUz (v 0.7.9)hard locks my PC when saving the BIOS.


----------



## Cannonkill

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *RaleighStClair*
> 
> Can someone link the modded GPUz that is being used to save-to-file the BIOS. The current GPUz (v 0.7.9)hard locks my PC when saving the BIOS.


i some how got through that and saved it somehow


----------



## doza

http://www.techpowerup.com/forums/threads/gpu-z-test-build-bios-saving-on-maxwell.205635/

download this gpuz than extract bios


----------



## RaleighStClair

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *doza*
> 
> http://www.techpowerup.com/forums/threads/gpu-z-test-build-bios-saving-on-maxwell.205635/
> 
> download this gpuz than extract bios


Thanks. Stock Gigabyte G1 Gaming 970 Rev 1.0 http://s000.tinyupload.com/index.php?file_id=00412139174382212972 or

GM204_970G1.zip 137k .zip file


----------



## Strileckifunk

So the Unigine Valley benchmark was reporting almost 1700 mhz. Surely that's incorrect since I'm only running +175. Anyone else have this issue?


----------



## doza

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Strileckifunk*
> 
> So the Unigine Valley benchmark was reporting almost 1700 mhz. Surely that's incorrect since I'm only running +175. Anyone else have this issue?


it displays wrong mhz's on all gpus


----------



## MikeGR7

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *skyn3t*
> 
> OK folks I need one bios for each 980 and 970 brand posted here no PMS please my mail box is full lol. Nvflash is working now so modes bios going yo start rolling out


OK I have 2X Gigabyte G1 Rev1.0 GTX970.
They have different bios so here is both.

GigabyteG1Rev1.0.zip 274k .zip file


----------



## JoeDirt

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *welly59*
> 
> What are people getting on unigine heaven 4.0, extreme preset but full screen/1080p? I'm on about 62.1 fps / 1554 score. Card will sit at 1530mhz no probs with unlocked power limit. I'm limited by vrel/vop so need voltage mod to go higher


----------



## welly59

What clocks you running?


----------



## JoeDirt

Boosting to 1480 on the core and 1900 on the vram. I really hate this Zotac. You have to use the OC+ crap in FireStorm or it will not allow any voltage. And if you do use it you can get 1.26v but it holds it there and wont back down when not under load. And it will still say in GPU-Z that your not going past 1.200v. I can't wait to get a different brand card.


----------



## DBEAU

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *skyn3t*
> 
> OK folks I need one bios for each 980 and 970 brand posted here no PMS please my mail box is full lol. Nvflash is working now so modes bios going yo start rolling out


Zotac vanilla reference GTX 970:
http://s000.tinyupload.com/?file_id=12510909904935963975


----------



## HKPolice

Did anyone try flashing a GTX 980 bios onto a GTX 970? Now that we have a working nvflash that bypasses checks.... How does the Gigabyte GTX 970 G1 dual bios work? If it's a dip switch then it should be easy to flip to back up bios if it doesn't work. I wonder why nv disabled flashing with the driver enabled, are they trying to prevent unlocking?


----------



## JoeDirt

New score. Added +5 more. 1484.7mhz


----------



## JoeDirt

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *HKPolice*
> 
> Did anyone try flashing a GTX 980 bios onto a GTX 970? Now that we have a working nvflash that bypasses checks.... How does the Gigabyte GTX 970 G1 dual bios work? If it's a dip switch then it should be easy to flip to back up bios if it doesn't work. I wonder why nv disabled flashing with the driver enabled, are they trying to prevent unlocking?


More then likely to prevent people from unlocking.


----------



## Cannonkill

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *JoeDirt*
> 
> 
> 
> New score. Added +5 more. 1484.7mhz


you should be able to get over 1540 on the amp cards


----------



## JoeDirt

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Cannonkill*
> 
> you should be able to get over 1540 on the amp cards


I can but it's wanting more voltage. I'll have to try again using FireStorm to give myself some more voltage. Also need to work on the power tables in the BIOS. I wish I would have never got this Zotac. I was hoping the OC+ thing would have been better than what it is.


----------



## Barterlos

my G1 not amazing at overclocking, i can get only 1449 max boost clocks, after that, random driver crashes, even if i set +87mv 112% pwoer target, dont make a diffrence.

but this is my results


----------



## SynchroSCP

Got the EVGA backplates today...wasn't expecting them until late next month. Now just need the EK full cover blocks and this build will be done.


----------



## Cakewalk_S

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Cakewalk_S*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *JoeDirt*
> 
> You wanted it!? You got it! With help from Welly59, it's here for all to start flashing!
> NVFlash with certifications disabled
> 
> 1) Disable your display driver in Device Manager
> 2) Open a command prompt.
> 3) nvflash -6 yourrom.rom
> 4) Re-enable your display driver in Device Manger
> 5) Reboot
> 
> Enjoy
> 
> 
> 
> Is this a Windows only version or does a bootable flash drive work also with this?
> And have you tried the normal Kepler bios tweaking program then flashed modded bios successfully?
Click to expand...

*CONFIRMED*

Works for me! Flashed modded bios! Increased the power limit and it works! Not 1 problem!!! WOW! Amazing!


----------



## DrockinWV

Anyone else having trouble installing the new driver? (344.48) Is there a different way to go about installing GPU drivers when in SLI?


----------



## hurricane28

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Cakewalk_S*
> 
> *CONFIRMED*
> 
> Works for me! Flashed modded bios! Increased the power limit and it works! Not 1 problem!!! WOW! Amazing!


Were is the modded bios? I did try to open my bios in kepler bios tweaker but it said that it was not supported.


----------



## jonny30bass

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Cakewalk_S*
> 
> *CONFIRMED*
> 
> Works for me! Flashed modded bios! Increased the power limit and it works! Not 1 problem!!! WOW! Amazing!


What tool did you use to mod your bios? And what brand of the GTX 970 do you have? Do you mind sharing how you modded it? Also, what did you raise the power limit to? I have an MSI GTX 970 Gaming 4G and I really want to increase the power limit.


----------



## Cakewalk_S

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jonny30bass*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Cakewalk_S*
> 
> *CONFIRMED*
> 
> Works for me! Flashed modded bios! Increased the power limit and it works! Not 1 problem!!! WOW! Amazing!
> 
> 
> 
> What tool did you use to mod your bios? And what brand of the GTX 970 do you have? Do you mind sharing how you modded it? Also, what did you raise the power limit to? I have an MSI GTX 970 Gaming 4G and I really want to increase the power limit.
Click to expand...

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *hurricane28*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Cakewalk_S*
> 
> *CONFIRMED*
> 
> Works for me! Flashed modded bios! Increased the power limit and it works! Not 1 problem!!! WOW! Amazing!
> 
> 
> 
> Were is the modded bios? I did try to open my bios in kepler bios tweaker but it said that it was not supported.
Click to expand...

ASUS GTX970 Strix.
I used KBT V1.27. It doesn't read the full bios but it does access the power table and voltages. I didn't touch the voltages since I'm not fimiliar with the program. But I did mod the power table to increase the power limit. Works great! No more throttling.

I increased the first and last mW.


----------



## jlhawn

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *JoeDirt*


welly59 asked for heaven 4.0 scores, your posting 1.0 is there a big difference??


----------



## hurricane28

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Cakewalk_S*
> 
> ASUS GTX970 Strix.
> I used KBT V1.27. It doesn't read the full bios but it does access the power table and voltages. I didn't touch the voltages since I'm not fimiliar with the program. But I did mod the power table to increase the power limit. Works great! No more throttling.
> 
> I increased the first and last mW.


Thnx man, i tried with an different kbt but it said that it was an unsuportet device. Is this the newest version? I know i tweaked my gtx 660ti a lot with it.

The only thing i want to rise is the power limit becsuse its holding my card back. Thnx again man


----------



## jlhawn

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DrockinWV*
> 
> Anyone else having trouble installing the new driver? (344.48) Is there a different way to go about installing GPU drivers when in SLI?


yeah don't use Geforce experience, also use DDU in safe mode, then when you run the new driver installer choose custom/advanced option and uncheck everything but driver and physx, then choose clean install, even though DDU got rid of everything. DDU is avalible in the nvidia driver thread from Wagnard. great program.


----------



## jlhawn

I don't know how to flash a gpu bios, are there detailed instructions somewhere I can read ? I'm kinda nervous as I don't want to brick my new gpu.


----------



## jonny30bass

I think I'm going to just wait for skyn3t vbios because I don't feel like bricking my card today. Though it is very tempting to try and increase the power limit.


----------



## invincibler

For those who are having problems with light games, I suggest trying out Palit Thundermaster. It has an option for Minimum Voltage, which raises the voltage for boost states that aren't the maximum one.









Everything else about it sucks, though. No OSD, fan profile is horrible, the UI is pretty crap. You can use HWInfo + RTSS for the OSD, but the rest of the UI is pretty bad, tbh.


----------



## jonny30bass

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *invincibler*
> 
> For those who are having problems with light games, I suggest trying out Palit Thundermaster. It has an option for Minimum Voltage, which raises the voltage for boost states that aren't the maximum one.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Everything else about it sucks, though. No OSD, fan profile is horrible, the UI is pretty crap. You can use HWInfo + RTSS for the OSD, but the rest of the UI is pretty bad, tbh.


Or just use kboost in precision.


----------



## RaleighStClair

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *invincibler*
> 
> For those who are having problems with light games, I suggest trying out Palit Thundermaster. It has an option for Minimum Voltage, which raises the voltage for boost states that aren't the maximum one.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Everything else about it sucks, though. No OSD, fan profile is horrible, the UI is pretty crap. You can use HWInfo + RTSS for the OSD, but the rest of the UI is pretty bad, tbh.


Thanks for that. What min voltage offset did you use by chance? Just max it?


----------



## JoeDirt

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jlhawn*
> 
> welly59 asked for heaven 4.0 scores, your posting 1.0 is there a big difference??


Lol i didn't even notice he asked heaven and not valley


----------



## invincibler

Yeah I just maxed it. On mine, maximum is 0.15V. Not much, but it does help.


----------



## Edkiefer

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Cakewalk_S*
> 
> ASUS GTX970 Strix.
> I used KBT V1.27. It doesn't read the full bios but it does access the power table and voltages. I didn't touch the voltages since I'm not fimiliar with the program. But I did mod the power table to increase the power limit. Works great! No more throttling.
> 
> I increased the first and last mW.


You sure about that ?
The first power table is TDP of card (most 970 are 250w )

The power target table for your card is the 6th one with 100%=164w and 120%=196w AFAIK .
didn't your card have 120% max for power slider ?

PS that last table I don't know what it is for but it is only 36w so small amount on last 2 tables .


----------



## gib6717

So I'm pretty new to overclocking and have 2 gtx 970s - I have them overclocked and was wondering if it's safe to run them 24/7 (most of the time they're idling)


----------



## jlhawn

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *JoeDirt*
> 
> Lol i didn't even notice he asked heaven and not valley


it's all good


----------



## jlhawn

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *gib6717*
> 
> So I'm pretty new to overclocking and have 2 gtx 970s - I have them overclocked and was wondering if it's safe to run them 24/7 (most of the time they're idling)


yep it's ok, mine at idle are at 135mhz, yours should be also.


----------



## DrockinWV

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jlhawn*
> 
> yeah don't use Geforce experience, also use DDU in safe mode, then when you run the new driver installer choose custom/advanced option and uncheck everything but driver and physx, then choose clean install, even though DDU got rid of everything. DDU is avalible in the nvidia driver thread from Wagnard. great program.


Hey thanks a lot lol now I know how to do it properally!

One last noob quesiton for the night, where in the world is the selection for DSR, is it in game or under Nvidia control panel?


----------



## Azefore

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DrockinWV*
> 
> Hey thanks a lot lol now I know how to do it properally!
> 
> One last noob quesiton for the night, where in the world is the selection for DSR, is it in game or under Nvidia control panel?


Can be in both the geforce experience panel and regular Nvidia panel, see attached:


----------



## jlhawn

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DrockinWV*
> 
> Hey thanks a lot lol now I know how to do it properally!
> 
> One last noob quesiton for the night, where in the world is the selection for DSR, is it in game or under Nvidia control panel?


nvidia control panel manage 3d settings then under global settings.
that will set it for every program that can use it, if there are in game settings for DSR that you want to tweek then you have to install Geforce experience, I just set it in the nvidia control panel and leave it, I hate geforce experience, it causes way to many problems for users. from what I read about it I have never even installed it, but 3 of my friends have and they removed it real fast.

edit:azefore was faster than I


----------



## Attero87

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Barterlos*
> 
> my G1 not amazing at overclocking, i can get only 1449 max boost clocks, after that, random driver crashes, even if i set +87mv 112% pwoer target, dont make a diffrence.
> 
> but this is my results


How is my score so low compared to yours when i boost at 1504


----------



## mse09

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *JoeDirt*
> 
> I can but it's wanting more voltage. I'll have to try again using FireStorm to give myself some more voltage. Also need to work on the power tables in the BIOS. I wish I would have never got this Zotac. I was hoping the OC+ thing would have been better than what it is.


You are not alone. This omega is junk. I guess I got what I deserved though by going with Zotac to begin with. Half tempted to eat the $60 restocking fee. I won't be making the same mistake twice.


----------



## Cass67

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Attero87*
> 
> How is my score so low compared to yours when i boost at 1504


Yeah something is funky with that quoted score for me, 2 gpu perhaps?

I get just under your score at 2719 on Valley with a 1541 boost.. GPU load at 99% and power at 95% tdp...


----------



## Raikozy

Quick question about overclocking. Shouldn't overclocking a gpu increase it's temperature, at least on my 570 it does (significantly, it was stock cooler though). However, I just tested out my msi 970. I have been overclocking this card to 1.5ghz actual turbo boost since the first day I got it, however today is the first time that I compared the temperature between when its oc and when its on stock. What's odd is the fact that I am getting the same temeprature. 61-62c for when its overclock and when its at stock. The question is why?

Also do you guys think overclocking the 970 (msi or giga) reduce the life span or have a possibility of frying the components of the gpu? Mind you that I am talking about overclocking with 0 votlage increase and temperature that is considerably low for gpu at load (like 60ish celcius)


----------



## DBEAU

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jlhawn*
> 
> I don't know how to flash a gpu bios, are there detailed instructions somewhere I can read ? I'm kinda nervous as I don't want to brick my new gpu.


Linky... If you dare


----------



## jlhawn

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Cass67*
> 
> Yeah something is funky with that quoted score for me, 2 gpu perhaps?
> 
> I get just under your score at 2719 on Valley with a 1541 boost.. GPU load at 99% and power at 95% tdp...


yeah me too, the guy with the 3710 score with an i5 and 1 gtx 970 must know some tweeks in nvidia control panel that we don't.
I'm only in the 2750 range for a score, I only hit over 3,000 if i change the setting to ultra instead of extreme hd


----------



## jlhawn

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DBEAU*
> 
> Linky... If you dare


thank you, I will check it out.


----------



## Nooze

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jlhawn*
> 
> nvidia control panel manage 3d settings then under global settings.
> that will set it for every program that can use it, if there are in game settings for DSR that you want to tweek then you have to install Geforce experience, I just set it in the nvidia control panel and leave it, I hate geforce experience, it causes way to many problems for users. from what I read about it I have never even installed it, but 3 of my friends have and they removed it real fast.
> 
> edit:azefore was faster than I


Interesting you say this because I feel like in general it was easier to keep my drivers up-to-date and I have never had an issue with it. When an update was needed it notified me and I updated it. Found it quite user friendly and convenient.


----------



## Azefore

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Nooze*
> 
> Interesting you say this because I feel like in general it was easier to keep my drivers up-to-date and I have never had an issue with it. When an update was needed it notified me and I updated it. Found it quite user friendly and convenient.


Only problem I've had with geforce experience myself, being on a 780 that is, is just a recent conflict with ENB series for launching Skyrim. I uninstalled it since I use shadowplay sparingly and the auto settings for games aren't up my alley.


----------



## Cass67

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Raikozy*
> 
> Quick question about overclocking. Shouldn't overclocking a gpu increase it's temperature, at least on my 570 it does (significantly, it was stock cooler though). However, I just tested out my msi 970. I have been overclocking this card to 1.5ghz actual turbo boost since the first day I got it, however today is the first time that I compared the temperature between when its oc and when its on stock. What's odd is the fact that I am getting the same temeprature. 61-62c for when its overclock and when its at stock. The question is why?
> 
> Also do you guys think overclocking the 970 (msi or giga) reduce the life span or have a possibility of frying the components of the gpu? Mind you that I am talking about overclocking with 0 votlage increase and temperature that is considerably low for gpu at load (like 60ish celcius)


Temps are low due to Maxwell .. Your fan profile is probably making sure things don't get too toasty OC or not ... These things run cool ...

I also doubt your lifespan of the 970 is impacted by OC'ing the GPU, especially when not adding voltage. It will scale back performance when it gets too hot thus protecting the components.


----------



## Raikozy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Cass67*
> 
> Temps are low due to Maxwell .. Your fan profile is probably making sure things don't get too toasty OC or not ... These things run cool ...
> 
> I also doubt your lifespan of the 970 is impacted by OC'ing the GPU, especially when not adding voltage. It will scale back performance when it gets too hot thus protecting the components.


Oh okay I see. My gpu can go to 1.5ghz stable but I am just questioning myself whether the 10-15fps extra is worth it or not if I need to sacrifice a reduce life span of my gpu.


----------



## jlhawn

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Nooze*
> 
> Interesting you say this because I feel like in general it was easier to keep my drivers up-to-date and I have never had an issue with it. When an update was needed it notified me and I updated it. Found it quite user friendly and convenient.


yes it does work great for some, but I have read about not working great more than good.
but thats on the nvidia forums and some of the users on there are not too sharp.
everything has it's pros and cons.


----------



## OkanG

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Raikozy*
> 
> Quick question about overclocking. Shouldn't overclocking a gpu increase it's temperature, at least on my 570 it does (significantly, it was stock cooler though). However, I just tested out my msi 970. I have been overclocking this card to 1.5ghz actual turbo boost since the first day I got it, however today is the first time that I compared the temperature between when its oc and when its on stock. What's odd is the fact that I am getting the same temeprature. 61-62c for when its overclock and when its at stock. The question is why?
> 
> Also do you guys think overclocking the 970 (msi or giga) reduce the life span or have a possibility of frying the components of the gpu? Mind you that I am talking about overclocking with 0 votlage increase and temperature that is considerably low for gpu at load (like 60ish celcius)


It sometimes happens that a light overclock won't really change the peak temperature of a graphics card. This often happens with aftermarket coolers, so it's natural that your stock cooled 570 had a bigger temperature change than non-reference boards, since they are "tailored" more for overclocking. It could be possible that the card is throttling though, but not if you don't exceed the 60s in temperature as you mentioned yourself.

Regarding the life span question, if you're never above the 60s, or maybe even 70s, you won't notice a shorter lifespan. You're gonna have to push your card to the higher 80s for a long period of time before lifespan shortens considerably. Long story short, it will degrade a little bit, but nothing to worry about at all.


----------



## Strileckifunk

Finally dropped in and running some benchmarks and tweaking. Picture sadly doesn't do it justice.


Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!







Running:

Core +175
Memory +125
Core Voltage +87
PL +112

GPU-Z Validation:


Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!







Unigine Valley 1.0 (Apparently I need to update this). Only ran this once and my MIN FPS is shockingly low...think I may revisit this later.


Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!







3D Mark:
http://www.3dmark.com/fs/3045156

3D Mark also looks low. Might be because I dropped my OC to 4.2 after having some issues and resetting my BIOS. Need to get that back to where it was.

All that said I really want to go SLI soon, but if I go that far, I may be replacing CPU/MOBO too.


----------



## Raikozy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *OkanG*
> 
> It sometimes happens that a light overclock won't really change the peak temperature of a graphics card. This often happens with aftermarket coolers, so it's natural that your stock cooled 570 had a bigger temperature change than non-reference boards, since they are "tailored" more for overclocking. It could be possible that the card is throttling though, but not if you don't exceed the 60s in temperature as you mentioned yourself.
> 
> Regarding the life span question, if you're never above the 60s, or maybe even 70s, you won't notice a shorter lifespan. You're gonna have to push your card to the higher 80s for a long period of time before lifespan shortens considerably. Long story short, it will degrade a little bit, but nothing to worry about at all.


Thanks for the answer. And well, I wouldn't call my 1.5ghz overclock a light overclock lol, it's pushing it to the limit in terms of how much you can push based on the stock bios' very limited power limit. And yeah my gpu doesn't get throttled, I valley benched it with evga xprecision and for the stock @1328mhz actual clock, my temp was hovering around low 60 and the same when i overclock at +160mhz and according to precisionx, @1501mhz actual gpu clock at load.

Its actually hard to make this card running at above 70c, maybe in the summer when my room temp is around 37-38c (but around that time, I will probably run this card at my custom light oc or no oc), but in spring/fall my room is around 19c. In the summer its around the same because the heater is on, so yeah.


----------



## invincibler

YESSSS!!!! Hell yeah!!!

I finally managed to uncap the ridiculous power limiter. It's now at 225w, where it SHOULD BE!


----------



## Cakewalk_S

So I just realized I was changing the wrong power limits in the power table... Call me a noob. I did get some random driver crashes so I knew I was doing something wrong. I was able to fix them and reflash the bios. Ive flashed the different bios about 5 different times now all successfully. I can now run Firestrike under 100% power limit at 1488mhz core so Im pretty happy about that. Heaven4.0 and Valley are around 90% tdp now.
I'm amazed how easy it is to flash the new bios. I was skeptical of Windows flashing but it's perfectly safe for me.
If people need a guide I can post one up. Everyone has done an incredible job making this possible.


----------



## mrzoo

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Cakewalk_S*
> 
> So I just realized I was changing the wrong power limits in the power table... Call me a noob. I did get some random driver crashes so I knew I was doing something wrong. I was able to fix them and reflash the bios. Ive flashed the different bios about 5 different times now all successfully. I can now run Firestrike under 100% power limit at 1488mhz core so Im pretty happy about that. Heaven4.0 and Valley are around 90% tdp now.
> I'm amazed how easy it is to flash the new bios. I was skeptical of Windows flashing but it's perfectly safe for me.
> If people need a guide I can post one up. Everyone has done an incredible job making this possible.


sure im new to this and never done anything like it i just installed my G1. gonna mod it with a waterloop and heat sinks maybe this weekend or next


----------



## dVeLoPe

i have a evga 970 installed do i have to uninstall drivers or can i just swap my g1 970 in when it arrives tommorow?


----------



## mrzoo

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SalmonTaco*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I ordered mine from Newegg on the 17th - tracking says it won't get here until the 27th!
> 
> First time I've been truly disappointed in Newegg


i did overnight shipping


----------



## jonny30bass

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *skyn3t*
> 
> OK folks I need one bios for each 980 and 970 brand posted here no PMS please my mail box is full lol. Nvflash is working now so modes bios going yo start rolling out


Saved the vBIOS for my MSI GTX 970 Gaming 4G. I uninstalled all overclocking software and removed the leftover files and registry entries, and then I used DDU to remove my drivers. Then I clean installed the latest drivers (without Geforce Experience or the 3D Vision drivers) and then saved the bios on the next boot. I did all of this to make sure the vBIOS didn't get corrupted or anything. Here it is: http://www.mediafire.com/download/9678nnbghh16tsb/MSI_GTX_970_GAMING_4G_GM204.rom


----------



## DBEAU

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Cakewalk_S*
> 
> So I just realized I was changing the wrong power limits in the power table... Call me a noob. I did get some random driver crashes so I knew I was doing something wrong. I was able to fix them and reflash the bios. Ive flashed the different bios about 5 different times now all successfully. I can now run Firestrike under 100% power limit at 1488mhz core so Im pretty happy about that. Heaven4.0 and Valley are around 90% tdp now.
> I'm amazed how easy it is to flash the new bios. I was skeptical of Windows flashing but it's perfectly safe for me.
> If people need a guide I can post one up. Everyone has done an incredible job making this possible.


I already wrote up a guide and put it in the other thread here LINK

As far as I can tell there are two ways to change the power limit. The first set of numbers is lets say the base power table, then the 6th set is the operational power table. Changing either one will grant you a higher power limit it seems. One just lowers the usage value and one raises the ceiling. If that makes sense.


----------



## xliquidx

We still need the skyn3t bios or another modified bios that sets the power scaling across all 3d modes. Like others have said alt-tab or accessing certain menus in low load areas of games causes crashing when the clocks dont adjust properly between 2d-3d modes. Other option would be to use kboost or something i guess. ive proven this on borderlands pre sequel running 1500/8000. Can game for hours, bench for hours, soon as i alt-tab it will randomly driver crash on me


----------



## TopicClocker

I'm going to make another table in the OP for OCs and possibly a benchmark program in the next few days.


----------



## Decheka

I ended up giving into getting the Gigabyte Windforce OC (Non-G1). I figured I'd save myself the $20 on the backplate and LEDs. Worst thing that happens is that I can't overclock wicked high I suppose...







Right?


----------



## Strileckifunk

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TopicClocker*
> 
> I'm going to make another table in the OP for OCs and possibly a benchmark program in the next few days.


Maybe also a link to the thread or a link to BIOS modding?


----------



## xliquidx

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Decheka*
> 
> I ended up giving into getting the Gigabyte Windforce OC (Non-G1). I figured I'd save myself the $20 on the backplate and LEDs. Worst thing that happens is that I can't overclock wicked high I suppose...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Right?


Not necessarily, give it a shot


----------



## Cass67

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dVeLoPe*
> 
> i have a evga 970 installed do i have to uninstall drivers or can i just swap my g1 970 in when it arrives tommorow?


Ill go with swapping it in being fine given they are both 970's


----------



## acidmanvl

I just gave it a try on my MSI, I has no problem pusing the clocks to 1620/1633 but it looks like I was missing some voltage because I was often loosing the boost bin going from 1605 to 1620 to 1633 or something like that. I decided to add some more voltage and it did seem to help but then I changed Heaven to fullscreen and got a crash right away switching the mode. I guess we will need better voltage and power table tweaks to get it work correctly. Now Ill try again at stock voltage to see how high I can go.

PS. Ive set my Power Limit to 125 but still it seam that it never go higher than 110% not sure why...


----------



## RaleighStClair

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *acidmanvl*
> 
> I just gave it a try on my MSI, I has no problem pusing the clocks to 1620/1633 but it looks like I was missing some voltage because I was often loosing the boost bin going from 1605 to 1620 to 1633 or something like that. I decided to add some more voltage and it did seem to help but then I changed Heaven to fullscreen and got a crash right away switching the mode. I guess we will need better voltage and power table tweaks to get it work correctly. Now Ill try again at stock voltage to see how high I can go.
> 
> PS. Ive set my Power Limit to 125 but still it seam that it never go higher than 110% not sure why...


Right now it seems I need more voltage as well. Set my power target to 150% but votlage seems to be where I hit the wall (1.243v). What voltages in the voltage table are you guys tweaking?


----------



## xliquidx

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *acidmanvl*
> 
> I just gave it a try on my MSI, I has no problem pusing the clocks to 1620/1633 but it looks like I was missing some voltage because I was often loosing the boost bin going from 1605 to 1620 to 1633 or something like that. I decided to add some more voltage and it did seem to help but then I changed Heaven to fullscreen and got a crash right away switching the mode. I guess we will need better voltage and power table tweaks to get it work correctly. Now Ill try again at stock voltage to see how high I can go.
> 
> PS. Ive set my Power Limit to 125 but still it seam that it never go higher than 110% not sure why...


Again, same deal as mine when switching between modes. Waiting on fix!


----------



## xliquidx

So don't quote me but I'm assuming the following are the 2d/3d mode switching voltages, the 3rd one appears to be what it switches to when I alt-tab as it drops to 1.212v. Could potentially adjust it to be in line with the first voltage table? I see you can also disable the boost entry table which should turn off gpu boost


----------



## Cakewalk_S

Here's my heaven run with the new bios. Power limit is plenty happy now...








I've seen the voltage that's actually getting to the chip and it's 1.176v. I'm hoping I can mod the voltage now to lock in the main voltage and keep a voltage of maybe 1.195 or 1.212v...


----------



## xliquidx

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Cakewalk_S*
> 
> Here's my heaven run with the new bios. Power limit is plenty happy now...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I've seen the voltage that's actually getting to the chip and it's 1.176v. I'm hoping I can mod the voltage now to lock in the main voltage and keep a voltage of maybe 1.195 or 1.212v...


See my post above


----------



## DBEAU

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Cakewalk_S*
> 
> Here's my heaven run with the new bios. Power limit is plenty happy now...
> I've seen the voltage that's actually getting to the chip and it's 1.176v. I'm hoping I can mod the voltage now to lock in the main voltage and keep a voltage of maybe 1.195 or 1.212v...


I'm guessing you went the route of changing the power values in the first set of numbers?


----------



## DBEAU

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *xliquidx*
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> So don't quote me but I'm assuming the following are the 2d/3d mode switching voltages, the 3rd one appears to be what it switches to when I alt-tab as it drops to 1.212v. Could potentially adjust it to be in line with the first voltage table? I see you can also disable the boost entry table which should turn off gpu boost


As far as I can tell, changing these values does nothing.


----------



## invincibler

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *skyn3t*
> 
> OK folks I need one bios for each 980 and 970 brand posted here no PMS please my mail box is full lol. Nvflash is working now so modes bios going yo start rolling out


Here's the Palit GTX970 JetStream BIOS, saved with Palit Thundermaster 2.7: http://s000.tinyupload.com/index.php?file_id=53144497791650856773


----------



## semitope

Sorry to break the bios excitement but wondering how these cards are measured typically. In particular the dimensions for the Asus strix since I have a storm scout 1 case still (issues getting enthoo pro down). Do they measure from the furthest edges or just from the part of the card inside the case to the other end (excluding the bracket and dvi ports)?

Could someone measure the strix excluding the bit that screws into the case?


----------



## TopicClocker

A big thanks to JoeDirt and Welly59 for working on the NVFlash and getting it working!
Your work is invaluable!


----------



## acidmanvl

I changed the 6th table from 220000 to 250000 (110% to 125%)

If I want to try the first table (actually 250000) (100%) what number should I use ? Is it dangerous to go to 150% in the 1st table and what is the difference between these numbers ?


----------



## Cakewalk_S

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DBEAU*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *xliquidx*
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> So don't quote me but I'm assuming the following are the 2d/3d mode switching voltages, the 3rd one appears to be what it switches to when I alt-tab as it drops to 1.212v. Could potentially adjust it to be in line with the first voltage table? I see you can also disable the boost entry table which should turn off gpu boost
> 
> 
> 
> As far as I can tell, changing these values does nothing.
Click to expand...

Agreed... I found out the actual power figure is the 3rd from the bottom amounts. This is what I have it set to. I believe the 8pin PCIE is rated for 225w max...so I figured that'd be a safe call to set for the 120% power target... I'm hoping to find the minimum 3d voltage so I can dial in the max load voltage, it spikes from 1.174 to like 1.195v


----------



## DBEAU

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *acidmanvl*
> 
> I changed the 6th table from 220000 to 250000 (110% to 125%)
> 
> If I want to try the first table (actually 250000) (100%) what number should I use ? Is it dangerous to go to 150% in the 1st table and what is the difference between these numbers ?


I wouldn't say it's dangerous because I've had the numbers around 200%. I'm still messing with the first table trying to figure out how they relate to the 6th table. For some reason even when I increase the 6th table I hit a wall at 130% that makes my card throttle.


----------



## Strileckifunk

Around what temp do these guys start throttling? I feel like my card is running hot. 38c Idle and 66c Load. Ambient temp is around 24c


----------



## xliquidx

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Strileckifunk*
> 
> Around what temp do these guys start throttling? I feel like my card is running hot. 38c Idle and 66c Load. Ambient temp is around 24c


My G1 idles 28-33 in a closed fairly silent case (R4) loads around the same as yours overclocked on stock voltage


----------



## jonny30bass

I set the power limit to my MSI GTX 970 to 125% in precision after flashing the modified bios, but I'm still hitting a power limit and getting throttling at 110%. I adjust the 6th power setting table.

EDIT: Someone else with an msi card on the previous page also said that they were hitting a power limit at 110%. Not good news for MSI cards


----------



## DBEAU

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jonny30bass*
> 
> I set the power limit to my MSI GTX 970 to 125% in precision after flashing the modified bios, but I'm still hitting a power limit and getting throttling at 110%. I adjust the 6th power setting table.


I'm having a similar issue. But it's only in 3dmark. What program are you using to test with. Are you sure you're not hitting a thermal limit?


----------



## jonny30bass

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DBEAU*
> 
> I'm having a similar issue. But it's only in 3dmark. What program are you using to test with. Are you sure you're not hitting a thermal limit?


Well it seems that it is indeed going slightly over 110% power limit, but it still throttles. I have not tried to overvolt yet. I had my core set to 1520 MHz max boost, but it pretty much instantly went down to 1516 MHz. Here are my results during a run of the firestrike ultra demo:


----------



## DBEAU

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jonny30bass*
> 
> Well it seems that it is indeed going slightly over 110% power limit, but it still throttles. I have not tried to overvolt yet. I had my core set to 1520 MHz max boost, but it pretty much instantly went down to 1516 MHz. Here are my results during a run of the firestrike ultra demo:
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


Can you open up your bios in the kepler tweaker and tell me a few things. First, what is the 3rd value in the 1st set of numbers. And, what is the 3rd value in the 6th set of numbers?

Oh, and what card do you have?


----------



## invincibler

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DBEAU*
> 
> I wouldn't say it's dangerous because I've had the numbers around 200%. I'm still messing with the first table trying to figure out how they relate to the 6th table. For some reason even when I increase the 6th table I hit a wall at 130% that makes my card throttle.


That's probably because you've maxed out the PCI power draw.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Cakewalk_S*
> 
> Agreed... I found out the actual power figure is the 3rd from the bottom amounts. This is what I have it set to. I believe the 8pin PCIE is rated for 225w max...so I figured that'd be a safe call to set for the 120% power target... I'm hoping to find the minimum 3d voltage so I can dial in the max load voltage, it spikes from 1.174 to like 1.195v


8 Pin is 150W, while 6 pin is 75W. So 8 + 6 Pin will give you 300W, while 6 + 6 pin gives you 225W.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *acidmanvl*
> 
> I changed the 6th table from 220000 to 250000 (110% to 125%)
> 
> If I want to try the first table (actually 250000) (100%) what number should I use ? Is it dangerous to go to 150% in the 1st table and what is the difference between these numbers ?


I don't think the first table does anything related to OC, AFAIK. I'll be very happy to be wrong, though.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jonny30bass*
> 
> I set the power limit to my MSI GTX 970 to 125% in precision after flashing the modified bios, but I'm still hitting a power limit and getting throttling at 110%. I adjust the 6th power setting table.
> 
> EDIT: Someone else with an msi card on the previous page also said that they were hitting a power limit at 110%. Not good news for MSI cards


What are the numbers you've put into them?

Personally, mine throttles a lot later. It used to throttle at around 107, 108% but now it's throttling around 110-115%. I might change both values to 225000 and see what happens.


----------



## DBEAU

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *invincibler*
> 
> That's probably because you've maxed out the PCI power draw.


Yeah I'm thinking I've hit the hard limit. What I'm thinking is that the values in the first box are the hard limit and no matter what you set the values in the 6th box to be, you can't go beyond what's in that first set of numbers.


----------



## jonny30bass

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DBEAU*
> 
> Can you open up your bios in the kepler tweaker and tell me a few things. First, what is the 3rd value in the 1st set of numbers. And, what is the 3rd value in the 6th set of numbers?
> 
> Oh, and what card do you have?


For the stock vBIOS the 3rd value in the first set of numbers is 100% 250000 mV. The 3rd value in the sixth set of numbers is 110% 220000 mV. Something that I had noticed is that the 3rd value in the third set of numbers says 114% 75000 mV, which is strange because I reached a max of 114% in that run of the firestrike ultra demo. I forgot to mention that I was using K-Boost in Precision when I did that test.

EDIT: I have tried with k-boost off and it is even worse (throttles lower). I still get throttling at around 110% even with 150% power limit (299000mV) set in the bios, even though I have it set to 125% in precision because I don't want to go that high.


----------



## welly59

The limit is the third value in the sixth set of numbers. Make that higher to stop throttling


----------



## jonny30bass

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *welly59*
> 
> The limit is the third value in the sixth set of numbers. Make that higher to stop throttling


That is the number that I adjusted. I set it to 299000mV 150%, but it still throttles as soon as I go over 110%.

EDIT: I ran a gpu-z log during firestrike ultra and it says that the perfcap reason is pwr and v-rel


----------



## Nooze

Has anyone here used a karken cooler/ liquid cooling on the GTX 970s yet?


----------



## rv8000

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Nooze*
> 
> Has anyone here used a karken cooler/ liquid cooling on the GTX 970s yet?


It's not really recommended for any of the 970 boards as the VRM section has been swapped to the opposite side of the board near the i/o interface; the bracket actually gets in the way of being able to provide any active cooling/decent heatsinks to the VRM section. The only board with a more "standard" layout is the Galax card, and there have been successful mounts on those.


----------



## Nooze

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *rv8000*
> 
> It's not really recommended for any of the 970 boards as the VRM section has been swapped to the opposite side of the board near the i/o interface; the bracket actually gets in the way of being able to provide any active cooling/decent heatsinks to the VRM section. The only board with a more "standard" layout is the Galax card, and there have been successful mounts on those.


I wonder why they swapped the VRMS near the IO ports. I guess a new type of GPU bracket will be needed to cool the other side.


----------



## snoball

Hello friends.

My SLI 970 setting is being weird. Synthetic benchmarks all run great. Heaven scores 1472/2865 one and two cards. Scaling is awesome in all these styles. BUT, BF4 sufferes from LESS framerate in SLI mode. 118/113 respectively on average FPS over 5 minutes (I used the same map and server). Similarly GRID Autosport only scales from 75 FPS to 103 FPS in SLI. Metro 2033 Redux also scales poorly at 77 to 90 FPS.

Any ideas beyond completely nuking the drivers and starting from scratch? Please note that synthetics ARE scaling perfectly.

Edit: Both cards run well error free in single mode.


----------



## Imprezzion

I'm going to play with my G1's BIOS this evening when I get home.

I'll see if forcing voltage for P00 to 1.3210v has any effect on load volts and I need more power limit.. The stock 112% limits my clocks to around 1550Mhz when using +87mV. Any higher anf FireStrike Extreme will throttle.

I already build a BIOS based on the G1's xx.xx.xx.xx.B4 BIOS with max volts for P00, Boost disabled (forced P00 state @1329Mhz on all 3D modes so one clock for 3D and one for 2D without Boost), 330w power limit and stock 1900Mhz VRAM.

We'll see how ti works







I'll report back once it runs later tonight after work.


----------



## RaleighStClair

Ye s let us know that sounds good for my G1 as well


----------



## Hackslash

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Imprezzion*
> 
> I'm going to play with my G1's BIOS this evening when I get home.
> 
> I'll see if forcing voltage for P00 to 1.3210v has any effect on load volts and I need more power limit.. The stock 112% limits my clocks to around 1550Mhz when using +87mV. Any higher anf FireStrike Extreme will throttle.
> 
> I already build a BIOS based on the G1's xx.xx.xx.xx.B4 BIOS with max volts for P00, Boost disabled (forced P00 state @1329Mhz on all 3D modes so one clock for 3D and one for 2D without Boost), 330w power limit and stock 1900Mhz VRAM.
> 
> We'll see how ti works
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I'll report back once it runs later tonight after work.


is there a unlocked fanprofile one?

i want my semipassive one now!


----------



## snoball

I hope as these card mature the drivers get a little bit more care for SLI. I can't seem to get things stable(FPS wise) and most games are just gaining ~40%. That scaling is awful.


----------



## Imprezzion

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Hackslash*
> 
> is there a unlocked fanprofile one?
> 
> i want my semipassive one now!


Not sure if I can build that with KBE. I don't know anything about hex editing so all my work is done with KBE. I mean, I can set the minimum speed to 0% but you'll still have to make a custom fancurve in MSI AB for example to enable semi-passive mode as I can't edit the default fan curve in the BIOS with KBE.


----------



## Hackslash

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Imprezzion*
> 
> Not sure if I can build that with KBE. I don't know anything about hex editing so all my work is done with KBE. I mean, I can set the minimum speed to 0% but you'll still have to make a custom fancurve in MSI AB for example to enable semi-passive mode as I can't edit the default fan curve in the BIOS with KBE.


that would be enough, if it works









i have a rev 1.0 g1

do you need my bios file? i can upload that after work?!


----------



## invincibler

I'm a bit sad cause I top out at [email protected]


----------



## Tup3x

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Hackslash*
> 
> that would be enough, if it works
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> i have a rev 1.0 g1
> 
> do you need my bios file? i can upload that after work?!


I doubt that's enough considering that 34%-50% doesn't change fan speed at all.


----------



## Imprezzion

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Hackslash*
> 
> that would be enough, if it works
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> i have a rev 1.0 g1
> 
> do you need my bios file? i can upload that after work?!


There's 4 different BIOS revs on techpowerup available. All I need to know if your original BIOS version.
Not even sure which rev. *my* card is but it works with all 4 BIOS's so major chance the newest BIOS will just work fine on both 1.0 and 1.1 cards.

If my BIOS works this evening i'll upload it here. It's as i said based on the 80.xx.xx.B4 BIOS. This should be the newest one according to TPU's build dates.

@above, no because the BIOS's minimum is set to 34%. So software can't control it under that. If the fan controller itself supports lower value's then the 34% the BIOS has, the mod to 0% should work. (or to whatever minimum percentage the controller supports) If the fan controller doesn't support low enough percentages to stop the fans from spinning then it will indeed not work.


----------



## Woomack

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *invincibler*
> 
> I'm a bit sad cause I top out at [email protected]


1.256V in real is ~1.21V+ and I would be happy to have 1540MHz in every test at these settings. Both my GTX970 G1 are making about 1470MHz in 3DM11 at 1.21V and up to 1550MHz at 1.31V. In Fire Strike or most other tests clocks are about 50MHz higher.

I don't know why all want 0 RPM fan in idle when these cards are barely making any noise. Under load you can hear them but in idle and closed case I doubt. At least I can't hear mine.


----------



## Imprezzion

I can only start to hear my G1 at ~65%. Granted, my casefans aren't super quiet but still..

I run 80% speed under load as it's unhearable through my headset and 34% idle which is completely inaudible.

But i'm happy to try to build a 0% speed BIOS anyway


----------



## welly59

That's not a bad over clock, mine is at 1530, with unlocked power slider it will go to 1540 but not stable


----------



## Emissary of Pain

Hey All

I am currently looking at getting either single or sli 970's ... ... I was looking at getting the Amp Omegas but from what I have seen, most people are complaining about the cards running hot and the 2x8pins being pretty much useless at the moment which is the reason I was looking at it

The next best would be the G1 Gaming ... is this the next best option ? ... ... Apart from Amazon is there anyone else that will ship the G1's internationally ?


----------



## hurricane28

Hi guys, i modded my bios of the card and set the power limit to 150% but Nvflash doesn't work properly or i am doing something wrong here.

When i open the program it says press enter or q to quit and when i pressed enter 2 times the program closes.


----------



## Imprezzion

nvflash has to be used as a DOS tool. So, open cmd prompt in the location nvflash.exe is.

Then just type nvflash -6 BIOSname.rom

You don't open it as a regular program







The nvflash command opens it.


----------



## invincibler

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *welly59*
> 
> That's not a bad over clock, mine is at 1530, with unlocked power slider it will go to 1540 but not stable


Yeah it's not bad, until you see that one guy gunning for 16xx


----------



## hurricane28

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Imprezzion*
> 
> nvflash has to be used as a DOS tool. So, open cmd prompt in the location nvflash.exe is.
> 
> Then just type nvflash -6 BIOSname.rom
> 
> You don't open it as a regular program
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The nvflash command opens it.


Oh thnx for that, i remember with my other Nvflash i could open it but i think the guy i got it from modded it or something.

Fryslan boppe







haha


----------



## Imprezzion

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *invincibler*
> 
> Yeah it's not bad, until you see that one guy gunning for 16xx


Oooh trust me i will get to 1600 some way or another..

I can bench 1600Mhz already on +87mV but it artifacts like a mad man and crashes a lot..









If only I could get like, another 50mV extra voltage...


----------



## hurricane28

Sorry for the noob question but i don't want to do anything wrong..

I go to cmd and go to the folder where the programs and bios are? Like, cmd/cd downloads/cd MSI 970 gaming bios/cd nvflash -6 X.rom

Is that correct?


----------



## Arizonian

Not happy with new drivers today.









I took for a quick spin in Crysis 3. Right off the bat I noticed max temps 80C for top card and then it forces down clocking to maintain the 79C mark as best as it can.

Prior I was running at 1506 Mhz with same +112 offset on power limit and no voltage. Steady 1506 MHz Core clocks even if temps reached 86C.

Now same settings down clocks while gaming to 1468 MHz and seen it dip as low as 1430 MHz to keep temps under 80C. I was mostly steady at 1480 MHz, when game settled down during splash scenes and temps cooled down it would go back up to 1506 MHz for a bit until things heat up again.

Don't have any time left tonight but for the first time in a long time I may have to roll back on a driver. What has been everyone else's experience with the new drivers gaming?

Did not monitor anything else. Just going by OSD tonight.

EDIT: I was only at +100 power offset. Almost forgot, I was playing for about 30 mins when it went black screen. This is the first time since over clocking these GPU's this happened. Had to hard reboot. I've had these GPU's running up to 1540 MHz same game stable.


----------



## invincibler

Pencil mod?


----------



## RaleighStClair

So I am still getting crashes in less demanding games because of the udervolt issue. Has anyone found a fix for this in the BIOS or what settings I need to change so the cards don't BOOST to insanely low voltage? It only happens in some menus and for example in Outlast when reading a document in-game. It happens on stock and overclock, yet I can run *20 loops* of Valley/heaven/Firestrike with no issues. Is Nvidia even aware of this issue?Gigabyte? I guess disabling BOOST would be the ideal situation -- it is what was done to the modded BIOS i used on my 780 Lightning and it worked flawlessly.

Nvidia BOOST is just terrible and they need to rethink it completely.


----------



## invincibler

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *hurricane28*
> 
> Sorry for the noob question but i don't want to do anything wrong..
> 
> I go to cmd and go to the folder where the programs and bios are? Like, cmd/cd downloads/cd MSI 970 gaming bios/cd nvflash -6 X.rom
> 
> Is that correct?


You open the folder using Windows Explorer, then click on the navigation bar and type in cmd, that'll open the command prompt with the folder there. Then you type in the commands to flash.

You should have an iGPU handy, though. It may go wrong. Remember to disable the GPU in Device Manager before you flash, otherwise you'll have to blind flash again


----------



## invincibler

Use KBoost in Precision or Voltage Minimum Offset in Palit Thundermaster.


----------



## invincibler

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Arizonian*
> 
> Not happy with new drivers today.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I took for a quick spin in Crysis 3. Right off the bat I noticed max temps 80C for top card and then it forces down clocking to maintain the 79C mark as best as it can.
> 
> Prior I was running at 1506 Mhz with same +112 offset on power limit and no voltage. Steady 1506 MHz Core clocks even if temps reached 86C.
> 
> Now same settings down clocks while gaming to 1468 MHz and seen it dip as low as 1430 MHz to keep temps under 80C. I was mostly steady at 1480 MHz, when game settled down during splash scenes and temps cooled down it would go back up to 1506 MHz for a bit until things heat up again.
> 
> Don't have any time left tonight but for the first time in a long time I may have to roll back on a driver. What has been everyone else's experience with the new drivers gaming?
> 
> Did not monitor anything else. Just going by OSD tonight.
> 
> EDIT: I was only at +100 power offset and almost forgot, I was playing for about 30 mins when it went black screen. This is the first time since over clocking these GPU's this happened. Had to hard reboot.


Maybe repaste the TIMs? Or increase the fan speed? Even at 100% my 970 is whisper quiet.


----------



## Woomack

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Imprezzion*
> 
> Oooh trust me i will get to 1600 some way or another..
> 
> I can bench 1600Mhz already on +87mV but it artifacts like a mad man and crashes a lot..
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> If only I could get like, another 50mV extra voltage...


All depends from test. I have 3x Gigabyte GTX970 G1 at home right now ( one belongs to my friend ). 2x G1 with 62/64% ASIC and 1x WF3 ( that cheaper one ) 85% ASIC. OC looks like:

3DM11 = 1450-1470MHz max at 1.21V for 64% ASIC, 1520MHz max at 1.21V for 85% ASIC
3DM Fire Strike/FS Extreme/FS Ultra = 1570MHz max at 1.21V for 64% ASIC , ~1600MHz max for 85% ASIC
3DM Cloud Gate or any lower = 1450MHz for 64% ASIC , 1500MHz for 85% ASIC
Heaven = 1520MHz on 64% ASIC , 1570MHz on 85% ASIC

3 cards in SLI have about the same max clock as one 64% ASIC.
After BIOS changes in 3DM11 max clock raised by ~100MHz. In Fire Strike barely 30MHz. I have to check some more options as something isn't right

So when people say how high they can run then it's good to say in which test as differences on the same cards are +/- 100MHz between new and old tests and these more and less demanding. Somehow on my cards more demanding tests are running at higher clocks.


----------



## invincibler

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Woomack*
> 
> All depends from test. I have 3x Gigabyte GTX970 G1 at home right now ( one belongs to my friend ). 2x G1 with 62/64% ASIC and 1x WF3 ( that cheaper one ) 85% ASIC. OC looks like:
> 
> 3DM11 = 1450-1470MHz max at 1.21V for 64% ASIC, 1520MHz max at 1.21V for 85% ASIC
> 3DM Fire Strike/FS Extreme/FS Ultra = 1570MHz max at 1.21V for 64% ASIC , ~1600MHz max for 85% ASIC
> 3DM Cloud Gate or any lower = 1450MHz for 64% ASIC , 1500MHz for 85% ASIC
> Heaven = 1520MHz on 64% ASIC , 1570MHz on 85% ASIC
> 
> 3 cards in SLI have about the same max clock as one 64% ASIC.
> After BIOS changes in 3DM11 max clock raised by ~100MHz. In Fire Strike barely 30MHz. I have to check some more options as something isn't right
> 
> So when people say how high they can run then it's good to say in which test as differences on the same cards are +/- 100MHz between new and old tests and these more and less demanding. Somehow on my cards more demanding tests are running at higher clocks.


That doesn't happen to me. I always get max boost if the test is demanding enough, or I throttle due to TDP.


----------



## Arizonian

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *invincibler*
> 
> Maybe repaste the TIMs? Or increase the fan speed? Even at 100% my 970 is whisper quiet.


Oh I'm not complaining about fan noise at all. I find them rather quite at 100% but then again previous card was ACX cooler at 100%. Yes, I do have a steep manual fan curve.

The issue I'm having is how the same over clocks now react to the new drivers.


----------



## Tup3x

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Imprezzion*
> 
> There's 4 different BIOS revs on techpowerup available. All I need to know if your original BIOS version.
> Not even sure which rev. *my* card is but it works with all 4 BIOS's so major chance the newest BIOS will just work fine on both 1.0 and 1.1 cards.
> 
> If my BIOS works this evening i'll upload it here. It's as i said based on the 80.xx.xx.B4 BIOS. This should be the newest one according to TPU's build dates.
> 
> @above, no because the BIOS's minimum is set to 34%. So software can't control it under that. If the fan controller itself supports lower value's then the 34% the BIOS has, the mod to 0% should work. (or to whatever minimum percentage the controller supports) If the fan controller doesn't support low enough percentages to stop the fans from spinning then it will indeed not work.


Percentages are pointless. At the moment ~1550 RPM is the limit. I do not know if it's hardware limit (fans can't spin at lower speed) or jsut stupid software limit. Lowering the % to 0 will almost certainly do nothing because at the moment going anything below and at 50% doesn't change the speed at all.


----------



## Hackslash

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Tup3x*
> 
> Percentages are pointless. At the moment ~1550 RPM is the limit. I do not know if it's hardware limit (fans can't spin at lower speed) or jsut stupid software limit. Lowering the % to 0 will almost certainly do nothing because at the moment going anything below and at 50% doesn't change the speed at all.


at the moment you CANT lower them below 35 %, therefore the bios unlock....


----------



## Tup3x

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Hackslash*
> 
> at the moment you CANT lower them below 35 %, therefore the bios unlock....


I know that and it's 34% by the way. Doesn't matter at all since speed stays the same between 34%-50%. I doubt that any % below 34% would change that. At the moment the lowest possible speed is ~1550 RPM. After 50% it will start to go up, 34%-50% is stuck at ~1550 RPM.


----------



## H3avyM3tal

So is the MSI gaming the go to card to get?


----------



## invincibler

I think the card has to be designed to support 0%, like the Strix and the JetStream, to use 0%.


----------



## Hackslash

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *invincibler*
> 
> I think the card has to be designed to support 0%, like the Strix and the JetStream, to use 0%.


we'll see later today


----------



## Imprezzion

You did adjust the temp target in MSI AB (or whatever OC program you use?) It's in the dropdown menu under the power limit. The arrow to the right of it.
Unlink it and prioritize power over temp. Also put temp as high as it goes.


----------



## RaleighStClair

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *invincibler*
> 
> Use KBoost in Precision or Voltage Minimum Offset in Palit Thundermaster.


Is there any way to use Kboost in Afterburner? PrecisionX is terrible and I much prefer AB.


----------



## Jam0r

MSI Gaming with 125% power limit and voltage increased to 1.275v


----------



## Cakewalk_S

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *RaleighStClair*
> 
> So I am still getting crashes in less demanding games because of the udervolt issue. Has anyone found a fix for this in the BIOS or what settings I need to change so the cards don't BOOST to insanely low voltage? It only happens in some menus and for example in Outlast when reading a document in-game. It happens on stock and overclock, yet I can run *20 loops* of Valley/heaven/Firestrike with no issues. Is Nvidia even aware of this issue?Gigabyte? I guess disabling BOOST would be the ideal situation -- it is what was done to the modded BIOS i used on my 780 Lightning and it worked flawlessly.
> 
> Nvidia BOOST is just terrible and they need to rethink it completely.


I'm working on finding the voltages now in KBT.... Seems my card is around 1.062-1.107v @ 1114-1405MHz core....that causes instability. I'm reading directly from the Asus CHL ASP1212 voltage controller too...Hopefully I don't wreck the bios...


----------



## Imprezzion

What is the voltage the stock card / G1 cards runs at if you select ''+87mV'' in MSI AB / EVGA Prec?
I mean, most software reports 1.2620v on +87mV but in the BIOS i can go as high as 1.31xxv with the sliders in KBE...

Another thing I can test this evening.. See if I can get more volts out of my G1..







I'm hopeful!


----------



## welly59

To the people whobhave modified voltage values in bios:
1. What difference if any are you seeing in stable clocks?
2. Seeing any difference in heaven 4.0 benchmarks?

With modded power target I'm getting 62.1fps in heaven 4.0 (extreme preset, full screen, 1080p), that's within 7% of my old stock 680 sli setup!! Just wandering how much closer I can get it when I mod the voltage on my return from work


----------



## Imprezzion

Well, the problem is, i have a BIOS with modded voltage but i couldn't flash it cause nvflash wasn't released at the time. Thats to joe however i can now flash it but i'm at work for at least another 4-5 hours so can't check yet









I mean, i'm not even sure the voltage in KBE is reported right, i'm not sure whether setting +87mV is MSI AB already gives 1.31xx volts, i don't really know anything about it yet. Just a theory.


----------



## Jam0r

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *welly59*
> 
> To the people whobhave modified voltage values in bios:
> 1. What difference if any are you seeing in stable clocks?
> 2. Seeing any difference in heaven 4.0 benchmarks?
> 
> With modded power target I'm getting 62.1fps in heaven 4.0 (extreme preset, full screen, 1080p), that's within 7% of my old stock 680 sli setup!! Just wandering how much closer I can get it when I mod the voltage on my return from work


Can't comment on this yet as i'm stuck at work.

Imprezzion

My MSI card with +87mv would set the voltage to 1.256v on load.

Changing the sliders and flashing has resulted in a voltage of 1.275v according to GPUz and Precision so it does appear to change it.


----------



## Imprezzion

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jam0r*
> 
> Can't comment on this yet as i'm stuck at work.
> 
> Imprezzion
> 
> My MSI card with +87mv would set the voltage to 1.256v on load.
> 
> Changing the sliders and flashing has resulted in a voltage of 1.275v according to GPUz and Precision so it does appear to change it.


Allright, about the same difference you get from changing the sliders on a GTX7xx card. It's a small increase, but as good as any







. Should allow me to get ~1560-1570Mhz stable. as i can just about hit 1550Mhz stable on stock +87mV but 1570 ish gives some light artifacting. That small voltage increase, and more stable voltage when i disabe Boost, should be enough to stabilize that.

Now.. If we can somehow figure out a LLC mod like the one for the GTX7xx cards for these controllers.. That would give us 1.30v solid without further BIOS / software voltage mods..


----------



## RaleighStClair

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Imprezzion*
> 
> Well, the problem is, i have a BIOS with modded voltage but i couldn't flash it cause nvflash wasn't released at the time. Thats to joe however i can now flash it but i'm at work for at least another 4-5 hours so can't check yet
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I mean, i'm not even sure the voltage in KBE is reported right, i'm not sure whether setting +87mV is MSI AB already gives 1.31xx volts, i don't really know anything about it yet. Just a theory.


I flashed my G1 to 1312 voltages in the voltage table and I still get a max of 1.243 volts. Maybe it is not working or it is the wrong setting to tweak but it is interesting that the MSI card will increase to 1.275. I could probably hit 1650 or more with that much more voltage. My card is voltage starved not TDP limited.


----------



## Jam0r

The card boosting is confusing my slightly though.

Before the mod, +220 would give me a core boost of high 1500s, around 1580 ish

Now with the mod, +170 gives me 1624 core so go figure.


----------



## Jam0r

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *RaleighStClair*
> 
> I flashed my G1 to 1312 voltages in the voltage table and I still get a max of 1.243 volts. Maybe it is not working or it is the wrong setting to tweak but it is interesting that the MSI card will increase to 1.275. I could probably hit 1650 or more with that much more voltage. My card is voltage starved not TDP limited.


Slide the lower slider up too, set the top 3 lines of sliders to the maximum.


----------



## welly59

Kepler cards did the same, if you unlocked kepler bios with KGB etc max boost speed would increase, meaning you could lower the offset and still get massive over clock
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jam0r*
> 
> The card boosting is confusing my slightly though.
> 
> Before the mod, +220 would give me a core boost of high 1500s, around 1580 ish
> 
> Now with the mod, +170 gives me 1624 core so go figure.


----------



## welly59

@Jam0r are you seeing better benchmarks with higher voltage?


----------



## Imprezzion

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *welly59*
> 
> Kepler cards did the same, if you unlocked kepler bios with KGB etc max boost speed would increase, meaning you could lower the offset and still get massive over clock


That's why I prefer to just disable Boost all together by setting all P states for 3D to ''P00'' and locking a certain frequency to P00. In my BIOS's case 1329Mhz.
That way you always have the same frequency to reference from when overclocking.

Had that on my 780's as well which I usually locked to 1105Mhz base with 1.212v.


----------



## Team Grinder

Just got my 970 a couple days ago and been trying to play around. Seems like a decent card. Very happy


----------



## HAL900

Imprezzion

Wait for new nvflash


----------



## welly59

No need to wait, its already out
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *HAL900*
> 
> Imprezzion
> 
> Wait for new nvflash


@Jam0r are you seeing better benchmarks with higher vol


----------



## Rbby258

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jam0r*
> 
> MSI Gaming with 125% power limit and voltage increased to 1.275v


How did you get 1275mv?

Also why does most peoples voltage show like that mine just says +87mv


----------



## Clukos

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Arizonian*
> 
> Not happy with new drivers today.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I took for a quick spin in Crysis 3. Right off the bat I noticed max temps 80C for top card and then it forces down clocking to maintain the 79C mark as best as it can.
> 
> Prior I was running at 1506 Mhz with same +112 offset on power limit and no voltage. Steady 1506 MHz Core clocks even if temps reached 86C.
> 
> Now same settings down clocks while gaming to 1468 MHz and seen it dip as low as 1430 MHz to keep temps under 80C. I was mostly steady at 1480 MHz, when game settled down during splash scenes and temps cooled down it would go back up to 1506 MHz for a bit until things heat up again.
> 
> Don't have any time left tonight but for the first time in a long time I may have to roll back on a driver. What has been everyone else's experience with the new drivers gaming?
> 
> Did not monitor anything else. Just going by OSD tonight.
> 
> EDIT: I was only at +100 power offset. Almost forgot, I was playing for about 30 mins when it went black screen. This is the first time since over clocking these GPU's this happened. Had to hard reboot. I've had these GPU's running up to 1540 MHz same game stable.


I've had Alien Isolation crashing and freezing on 344.48 as well. Reverted back to 344.16 and no problems at all.


----------



## HAL900

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *welly59*
> 
> No need to wait, its already out
> @Jam0r are you seeing better benchmarks with higher vol


What to flash the bios mod gm204?


----------



## Woomack

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *welly59*
> 
> No need to wait, its already out
> @Jam0r are you seeing better benchmarks with higher vol


I don't know if you saw my posts but on GB G1 I have 50-100MHz higher clocks at 1.31V than 1.21V ( all depends what test ).
I was counting on higher difference as stock clock for GTX970 is already high so ~100MHz is nothing significant. Good is that temps are not going much higher after changing voltage to 1.3V


----------



## welly59

Yes
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *HAL900*
> 
> What to flash the bios mod gm204?


----------



## Duddits11

I have been working alot. Time is limited.
Is the nvflash -6 command all that is take to overide power limit?
My Asus strix is under water and I really want to try it with more volt, etc.


----------



## Imprezzion

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Duddits11*
> 
> I have been working alot. Time is limited.
> Is the nvflash -6 command all that is take to overide power limit?
> My Asus strix is under water and I really want to try it with more volt, etc.


More volts is the only thing NOT working in BIOS editting for now besides LLC mods.

The team is hard at work trying to get voltage softmods for these cards.


----------



## welly59

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Duddits11*
> 
> I have been working alot. Time is limited.
> Is the nvflash -6 command all that is take to overide power limit?
> My Asus strix is under water and I really want to try it with more volt, etc.


no you still need to modify the bios using kepler bios tweaker. The -6 command is just to flash succesfully


----------



## Duddits11

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Imprezzion*
> 
> More volts is the only thing NOT working in BIOS editting for now besides LLC mods.
> 
> The team is hard at work trying to get voltage softmods for these cards.


Thanks!
Ok, maybe it is better to wait and hopefully they fix that soon.
I suck at editing bios and I do not want to damage something.


----------



## Jam0r

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *welly59*
> 
> No need to wait, its already out
> @Jam0r are you seeing better benchmarks with higher vol


Not really

Popped home for some benchmarks and nothing has really improved.

Infact scores are lower even though clocks are higher, go figure. Still need a proper play tonight and it does appear that even with the increased power limit, the card does top out at 110% which is a shame.

Further tweaking needed.


----------



## Jam0r

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Rbby258*
> 
> How did you get 1275mv?
> 
> Also why does most peoples voltage show like that mine just says +87mv


Adjusted voltages with Kepler Bios Tweaker.


----------



## HAL900

what program can flash mod biod gtx970 / 980????
Link


----------



## Jam0r

Can somebody with access to their card and able to run benchmarks try something for me?

I'm stuck at work and although I have flashed my card I can't run any benchmarks to test it.

On the MSI 970 Power table, instead of increasing the maximum power limit from 220000 to say 250000, can you increase the 100% limit to 220000 (instead of 200000) and see if that still makes the card throttle when benching?


----------



## welly59

Seriously hal900, if your not capable of looking through the only two threads that it is in then I wouldn't recommend modding your own bios and flashing with a version of nvflash that contains no safety checks....
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *HAL900*
> 
> what program can flash mod biod gtx970 / 980????
> Link


----------



## welly59

I cant help in this instance but your not the only one with issues who has an msi card, it looks like its a side effect of the extra circuity msi have built into it
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jam0r*
> 
> Can somebody with access to their card and able to run benchmarks try something for me?
> 
> I'm stuck at work and although I have flashed my card I can't run any benchmarks to test it.
> 
> On the MSI 970 Power table, instead of increasing the maximum power limit from 220000 to say 250000, can you increase the 100% limit to 220000 (instead of 200000) and see if that still makes the card throttle when benching?


----------



## Jam0r

Sorry what I meant was i'm trying to increase the power limit and although the slider is now at 125% max it doesn't appear to want to go that high in game and will still limit the card when it reaches 110%.

I'm trying to see if changing the 100% figure instead of the max figure would solve this


----------



## fleetfeather

I'd certainly be greatful for some info regarding what I need to change via KBT for my vBios. It's surely not just as simple as raising the max values on the top 3 voltage sliders in the sliders tab, right? Gotta raise TDP somehow too? Maybe LLC?


----------



## welly59

Power limit is sixth set of figures down, change the third one to whatever you want your power limit to be, don't be stupid though and go over what your card actually has available ie my card has 2x6pin plus pcie = 225w


----------



## Woomack

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Imprezzion*
> 
> More volts is the only thing NOT working in BIOS editting for now besides LLC mods.
> 
> The team is hard at work trying to get voltage softmods for these cards.


Somehow for me voltage is working up to 1.31V but software like GPU-Z won't read it and you have to measure it directly on the PCB. So generally everything is working.
GPU-Z and other soft have problems to read values correctly when you change too many options. Also when you change voltage in BIOS then software won't let you add any more volts. When I change voltage in BIOS then AB is letting me to add +100mV but it's not changing voltage above the limited 1.312V ( when I check it with multimeter then under load it won't make more than ~1.31V ).


----------



## invincibler

Good thing about staying at 1.275V is that now, with ThunderMaster min voltage, it's pretty much fixed at around 1.275 or 1.256, even when heavily throttled.

I get about 40MHz extra going to 1.275, but it throttles like hell


----------



## Edkiefer

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jam0r*
> 
> Not really
> 
> Popped home for some benchmarks and nothing has really improved.
> 
> Infact scores are lower even though clocks are higher, go figure. Still need a proper play tonight and it does appear that even with the increased power limit, the card does top out at 110% which is a shame.
> 
> Further tweaking needed.


Look at how G1 did power limit values, they have 250w for 100% and 280w for 111% (which i find odd as this is higher than top table, which I always thought was TDP max limit of card itself .

So If G1 power limit works (which all reports it does) , it might work same on MSI as there power table is exactly the same except for 100% and 111% on power limit table (sixth one) .

Since these cards have 8+6 pin +300w able, could also raise top table higher too if above not work .
So sum up my thinking, if MSI 970 is limited to 110 stock (220w ) and the 100% was set to 250w , then if it is still limited by another table or whatever it would throttle at 88% mark .(220/250=0.88)


----------



## HAL900

welly59

show me one tab gpu-z


----------



## welly59

One tab of what in gpuz?
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *HAL900*
> 
> welly59
> 
> show me one tab gpu-z


----------



## HAL900

screen gpu-z yours gtx 970 /980:thumb:


----------



## welly59

In work now, will post when I get home


----------



## Cakewalk_S

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Imprezzion*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Duddits11*
> 
> I have been working alot. Time is limited.
> Is the nvflash -6 command all that is take to overide power limit?
> My Asus strix is under water and I really want to try it with more volt, etc.
> 
> 
> 
> More volts is the only thing NOT working in BIOS editting for now besides LLC mods.
> 
> The team is hard at work trying to get voltage softmods for these cards.
Click to expand...

Probably have to agree with this. I tried to edit each clk voltage and also the P** voltages and no difference... Well only difference is my card is acting weird so I'm going to flash it back to what I had before. Still works with no issues... I guess for now I might just have to use the software tuning for overvolting.... When I changed the voltages it set my default stock boost to 1444mhz which is weird...

I think I'll leave the voltages alone till we get a newer version of Kbt that might have actual information on editing the correct voltages...


----------



## invincibler

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Cakewalk_S*
> 
> Probably have to agree with this. I tried to edit each clk voltage and also the P** voltages and no difference... Well only difference is my card is acting weird so I'm going to flash it back to what I had before. Still works with no issues... I guess for now I might just have to use the software tuning for overvolting.... When I changed the voltages it set my default stock boost to 1444mhz which is weird...
> 
> I think I'll leave the voltages alone till we get a newer version of Kbt that might have actual information on editing the correct voltages...


Just set the top 3 sliders in voltage to max, that'll give you a reported 1.275V, which does allow you to boost higher. Be warned, on my card with 0 core offset it boosts to 1520MHz at that voltage, so remember to undo your tunings before you stress test









Now if only I can stop it from throttling...


----------



## dean_8486

This is working on 970 G1, flashed power limit to 130 and maxed voltages. I could get 1550 stable in bf4 before, now I have been playing for 1 hour and it seems stable at 1600. I will run some benches to confirm


----------



## Jam0r

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dean_8486*
> 
> This is working on 970 G1, flashed power limit to 130 and maxed voltages. I could get 1550 stable in bf4 before, now I have been playing for 1 hour and it seems stable at 1600. I will run some benches to confirm


Fantastic, it does seem as though the Gigabyte cards will be clocking higher as they have the highest power limit by default.

Changing the power limit on my MSI doesn't really do anything

Let us now how far you can go


----------



## Woomack

I have no idea why but somehow all are passing my posts where I directly say what is working and what not, saying couple of posts later that something is for sure not working etc. Really it's pointless to keep 460+ page thread where most users are only writing they will wait for a miracle instead of read other users posts and actually try something on their own.
Everything can be set in Kepler BIOS Tweaker and all info is already in this thread or in the nvflash thread , you just have to read it and think what values use for your card.


----------



## Jam0r

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Woomack*
> 
> I have no idea why but somehow all are passing my posts where I directly say what is working and what not, saying couple of posts later that something is for sure not working etc. Really it's pointless to keep 460+ page thread where most users are only writing they will wait for a miracle instead of read other users posts and actually try something on their own.
> Everything can be set in Kepler BIOS Tweaker and all info is already in this thread or in the nvflash thread , you just have to read it and think what values use for your card.


+1

Voltage adjustment IS working. We haven't got a HUGE amount to play with but it's certainly working.

Woomack I know you have used a multimeter to check your voltages, is that with just the maximum slider adjusted and set to maximum?

If you set the minimum to the highest (1312) does the reading stay the same at 1.3ish or does it drop?

Reason I ask is if I adjust only my maximum voltage, GPUz reports 1.256v (don't have a multimeter) but if I set the minimum to maximum the GPUz reports 1.275v

Would just like to copmare with you


----------



## Woomack

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jam0r*
> 
> +1
> 
> Voltage adjustment IS working. We haven't got a HUGE amount to play with but it's certainly working.
> 
> Woomack I know you have used a multimeter to check your voltages, is that with just the maximum slider adjusted and set to maximum?
> 
> If you set the minimum to the highest (1312) does the reading stay the same at 1.3ish or does it drop?
> 
> Reason I ask is if I adjust only my maximum voltage, GPUz reports 1.256v (don't have a multimeter) but if I set the minimum to maximum the GPUz reports 1.275v
> 
> Would just like to copmare with you


When I set 1.312V in BIOS then reading on the multimeter under load is between 1.30 and 1.31V and it's not dropping. In 2D is ~0.9V ( GPUZ reports 0.88V )

When you set 1.312V in BIOS then GPUZ will report 1.243-1.256V max even though real voltage is 1.3V.


----------



## mrzoo

It can be done with some copper heat sinks on vrm and fan mounted under check this thread
http://www.overclock.net/t/1203528/official-nvidia-gpu-mod-club-aka-the-mod


----------



## Jam0r

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Woomack*
> 
> When I set 1.312V in BIOS then reading on the multimeter under load is between 1.30 and 1.31V and it's not dropping. In 2D is ~0.9V ( GPUZ reports 0.88V )
> 
> When you set 1.312V in BIOS then GPUZ will report 1.243-1.256V max even though real voltage is 1.3V.


Hmm think I need to get a multimeter and check. Can you advise which points you used to check the voltages?

Basically what happens with me is

Min voltage default
Max voltage 1312
= 1.256v GPUz

Min voltage 1312
Max voltage 1312
= 1.275v GPUz

Obviously thats GPUz which your saying isn't reporting it correctly. I'm sure I have a multi meter lying around somewhere


----------



## TheTarpZ

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Rbby258*
> 
> How did you get 1275mv?
> 
> Also why does most peoples voltage show like that mine just says +87mv


HOW DO I GET THIS BIOS ?


----------



## Strileckifunk

Going through alot of these pages and I think it's great that BIOS swapping is being done so effortlessly now (thanks to the ground work people put into the process so not to say it was easy at first







) , but I'm interested in hearing how much farther you guys have people able to clock with these new power limits and voltage increases.

I may test this out on my G1 when I get off work. He's currently topped out at about 1504 mhz.


----------



## Woomack

Jam0r, GPUZ was always reporting wrong voltages after any mods. Default VIDs are different and even for older cards max was 1.212V. Now there are two steps higher and you see up to 1.25V what is probably max safe voltage point till which manufacturers are setting cards ( at least it was in Keplers ).

I'm at work right now so can't tell you exactly but generally on the back of the GPU. You have that 4 larger black thingies ( eh, forgot how it's called in English ) and left upper one on the outside leg will give you GPU voltage. As I said idle is ~0.9V so it's easy to find it.

When I changed clock tables and power limits too much then GPU-Z was showing me 0V


----------



## HAL900

dean_8486

show me one tab gpu-z


----------



## Jam0r

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Woomack*
> 
> Jam0r, GPUZ was always reporting wrong voltages after any mods. Default VIDs are different and even for older cards max was 1.212V. Now there are two steps higher and you see up to 1.25V what is probably max safe voltage point till which manufacturers are setting cards ( at least it was in Keplers ).
> 
> I'm at work right now so can't tell you exactly but generally on the back of the GPU. You have that 4 larger black thingies ( eh, forgot how it's called in English ) and left upper one on the outside leg will give you GPU voltage. As I said idle is ~0.9V so it's easy to find it.


No probs, will have a gander when I get home too ha


----------



## welly59

Do any of the existing tools provide correct voltage measurrments then?


----------



## Techboy10

Uggg, my Newegg RMA should be arriving at Newegg sometime today (shipped it on the 17th). Probably gonna be without my 970 for at least another 1.5-2 weeks (2-3 days processing the RMA, and another week to ship back to me).

That's the bad part about having to RMA across the entire country (MA -> CA).

I miss the 3 good days I had with my 970


----------



## bluedevil

Ordered a Gigabyte GTX 970 Windforce OC yesterday....gonna do a direct comparison between the two, including power consumption via my KillaWatt P3 4400 that I just ordered last night.

Here's the card I ordered.

http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16814125685


----------



## Woomack

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *welly59*
> 
> Do any of the existing tools provide correct voltage measurrments then?


I don't think that you get correct values on any soft. At least it was never working with any soft after passing standard VIDs or safe voltage limit. Like on Keplers or Fermi reading was correct up to ~1.21V. Only additional tools from EVGA were working with some EVGA cards but now all are almost reference and something more will be probably only in Classified series. Simply all depends if software has good voltage controller support and can read higher values but all standard soft is reading VIDs not actual voltage.


----------



## HAL900

I flash update bios to msi 970


but no modyffi bios .WHY?


----------



## dean_8486

http://www.3dmark.com/fs/3050812

Graphics Score: 14064

My previous highest before flashing was 13964
Definate improvement, lets see if I can go higher


----------



## Cakewalk_S

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Woomack*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Jam0r*
> 
> +1
> 
> Voltage adjustment IS working. We haven't got a HUGE amount to play with but it's certainly working.
> 
> Woomack I know you have used a multimeter to check your voltages, is that with just the maximum slider adjusted and set to maximum?
> 
> If you set the minimum to the highest (1312) does the reading stay the same at 1.3ish or does it drop?
> 
> Reason I ask is if I adjust only my maximum voltage, GPUz reports 1.256v (don't have a multimeter) but if I set the minimum to maximum the GPUz reports 1.275v
> 
> Would just like to copmare with you
> 
> 
> 
> When I set 1.312V in BIOS then reading on the multimeter under load is between 1.30 and 1.31V and it's not dropping. In 2D is ~0.9V ( GPUZ reports 0.88V )
> 
> When you set 1.312V in BIOS then GPUZ will report 1.243-1.256V max even though real voltage is 1.3V.
Click to expand...

Are you setting all 3 tables of voltages the same? So the 1-3 are all the 1.312v? That may be my issue since I set them different...hmm OK so I'll just play with those top 3 voltages in kbt


----------



## welly59

Dean have you seen an improvement in your max GPU/mem speeds?


----------



## welly59

We need higher resolution screen shots, I can't see anything in those pictures
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *HAL900*
> 
> 
> I flash update bios to msi 970
> 
> 
> but no modyffi bios .WHY?


----------



## Jam0r

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dean_8486*
> 
> Graphics Score: 14064
> 
> My previous highest before flashing was 13964
> Definate improvement, lets see if I can go higher


Slightly lower than mine. Highest i've had with stock bios is 14200 so keep going! We need more volts really.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Cakewalk_S*
> 
> Are you setting all 3 tables of voltages the same? So the 1-3 are all the 1.312v? That may be my issue since I set them different...hmm OK so I'll just play with those top 3 voltages in kbt


I only set the top and the 3rd down, I left the middle one as it is.

And thats why i'm trying to understand. Why does GPUz show 1.275v if I slide the minimum slider to max on both whereas if I simply increase the maximum slider to max, it still shows 1.256v (but actually gives 1.3v)


----------



## welly59

OHal900 you are using wrong version of nvflash


----------



## HAL900

http://images66.fotosik.pl/300/3ad34def1974f1dc.jpg
http://images67.fotosik.pl/251/4f37e26c83f81e9e.jpg

welly59 hmmm?


----------



## HAL900

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *welly59*
> 
> OHal900 you are using wrong version of nvflash


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *HAL900*
> 
> http://images66.fotosik.pl/300/3ad34def1974f1dc.jpg
> http://images67.fotosik.pl/251/4f37e26c83f81e9e.jpg
> 
> welly59 hmmm?


And good is??


----------



## Cakewalk_S

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *HAL900*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *welly59*
> 
> OHal900 you are using wrong version of nvflash
> 
> 
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *HAL900*
> 
> http://images66.fotosik.pl/300/3ad34def1974f1dc.jpg
> http://images67.fotosik.pl/251/4f37e26c83f81e9e.jpg
> 
> welly59 hmmm?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> And good is??
Click to expand...

Did you disable the driver in device manager? If you don't do that you won't be able to flash...


----------



## HAL900

ofcourse no driver in flash


----------



## welly59

Cakewalk he is getting cert errors, those are not present in modded nvflash so its obvious hes using wrong one


----------



## welly59

http://www.overclock.net/t/1517316/extract-and-flash-gtx-970-and-980-firmware-gpuz-test-build-and-new-nvflash-5-190/60#post_23037661

Hal900 that is the correct nvflash to use


----------



## iluvkfc

Anyone tested EVGA cards? Does the power limit adjustment work, as well as voltage adjustment? I am preparing a BIOS with increased voltage and power limit but stuck at school and cannot test it yet.


----------



## Macnemarion

Does bios flashing disable low load boost to allow for a more traditional overclock?

I think I would be happy with just disabling this to allow for a more stable clock instead of having voltage jump around based on clock speed.


----------



## HAL900

fenks nvflash 5.190 works fine







:thumb:


----------



## welly59

Bios will need to be modded to remove GPU boost


----------



## Cakewalk_S

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jam0r*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *dean_8486*
> 
> Graphics Score: 14064
> 
> My previous highest before flashing was 13964
> Definate improvement, lets see if I can go higher
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Slightly lower than mine. Highest i've had with stock bios is 14200 so keep going! We need more volts really.
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Cakewalk_S*
> 
> Are you setting all 3 tables of voltages the same? So the 1-3 are all the 1.312v? That may be my issue since I set them different...hmm OK so I'll just play with those top 3 voltages in kbt
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I only set the top and the 3rd down, I left the middle one as it is.
> 
> And thats why i'm trying to understand. Why does GPUz show 1.275v if I slide the minimum slider to max on both whereas if I simply increase the maximum slider to max, it still shows 1.256v (but actually gives 1.3v)
Click to expand...

What's your reasoning for not changing the middle voltage table?


----------



## Jam0r

didn't see the need to.

I compared the figures to what the card was doing at stock, only the top and 3rd sliders seemed relevant.


----------



## fleetfeather

I'll just wait for a skyn3t's bios... not keen on gpu boost etc.


----------



## Hackslash

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Imprezzion*
> 
> More volts is the only thing NOT working in BIOS editting for now besides LLC mods.
> 
> The team is hard at work trying to get voltage softmods for these cards.




GM204.zip 137k .zip file


This is mine, can you do one with Fanspeed unlock and one with Fanspeed and max Voltage (if that works on GB G1)

THX!!

Also what nvflash do i need and what commands (and everything else there is to look out for)

or tell me how i can do this myself, this is also fine


----------



## Anusha

does anyone have the Palit card with the blower style cooler? i hear that they have coil whine, noisy and runs hot. is that true?

are there cards with open air type coolers that are better than the others - exhausts more air out the back and can intake air from front - in SLI setup? i dont have a free slot between the cards btw.


----------



## welly59

I have palit blower style. No coil whine, fans are noisy at full pelt as expected, temps stay at 60-65 though


----------



## doza

what value do i need to set under Max (mW) for my strix 970? if enyone knows?

this is def bios options


----------



## jonny30bass

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jam0r*
> 
> Fantastic, it does seem as though the Gigabyte cards will be clocking higher as they have the highest power limit by default.
> 
> Changing the power limit on my MSI doesn't really do anything
> 
> Let us now how far you can go


Changing the power limit on my MSI card doesn't work either. Still getting power limit throttling once I hit 110%. I only adjusted the max value for the sixth set of values in my bios though. Is it safe to just change the max for each set of values? Or will that screw something up? If I could get past this stupid power limit then I could easily get 1600+ MHz on the core.

EDIT: I just read that it is bad to increase the Max on all power table settings. Some of them are for psu and pci-e rails.


----------



## Clukos

Changing the max voltage from the Kepler bios editor seems to do nothing for my G1. It allows me to add +100mv to voltage instead of 87 but the actual voltage doesn't change. Maybe i am doing something wrong, i'll just wait for skyn3t i guess.


----------



## welly59

Gpuz shows incorrect voltage with a modded bios
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Clukos*
> 
> Changing the max voltage from the Kepler bios editor seems to do nothing for my G1. It allows me to add +10mv to voltage instead of 87 but the actual voltage doesn't change. Maybe i am doing something wrong, i'll just wait for skyn3t i guess.


----------



## Edkiefer

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jonny30bass*
> 
> Changing the power limit on my MSI card doesn't work either. Still getting power limit throttling once I hit 110%. I only adjusted the max value for the sixth set of values in my bios though. Is it safe to just change the max for each set of values? Or will that screw something up? If I could get past this stupid power limit then I could easily get 1600+ MHz on the core.
> 
> EDIT: I just read that it is bad to increase the Max on all power table settings. Some of them are for psu and pci-e rails.


Don't do that untill more info is known , some of tables are for power of PICE slot, power plugs , etc .

If there is any similarity to 6xx/7xx then only the top table which used to be TDP (the 250w ones for both 100%, and max and the 6th one as you have been doing .

I would try changing the 6th default higher and see what happens , like 200>230w 100% and 220>250w max , see if that helps, that is what G1 does but they have 250 for 100% and 280w for max . If that doesn't help you could try top ones to up to 300w max (I wouldn't go above that ) but the 6th table should be one to work .

It could be we are not seeing all the table or not editing right ones, or there is hard limit .


----------



## HAL900

Watch is Vrel i Vop in the gpu-z?


----------



## Imprezzion

vRel is throttling due to ''Reliability'' aka it hit max boost clocks allowed for the current voltage.
vOp is throttling due to ''OverPower'' aka it's hitting the power limiter.

Flashing a freshly built custom BIOS to my G1 now.

It has:

- Disabled Boost @ 1329Mhz.
- 1.312v
- 300w board power
- 280w @ 100%, 350w @ 125% power limits.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Hackslash*
> 
> 
> 
> GM204.zip 137k .zip file
> 
> 
> This is mine, can you do one with Fanspeed unlock and one with Fanspeed and max Voltage (if that works on GB G1)
> 
> THX!!
> 
> Also what nvflash do i need and what commands (and everything else there is to look out for)
> 
> or tell me how i can do this myself, this is also fine


Memory clocks and fanspeeds are not adjustable with this BIOS. Bit wierd but k.
We'll see what happens with my G1 first since i'm finally home and i'll get back to this.


----------



## Hornet85

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *welly59*
> 
> Gpuz shows incorrect voltage with a modded bios


Is there any means to tell what is the actual voltage once we're using modded bios?

Thanks


----------



## Rahldrac

When the card downclocks at 76% power, and 62C then I guess it's because it does not get enough volts?


----------



## Hornet85

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *skyn3t*
> 
> OK folks I need one bios for each 980 and 970 brand posted here no PMS please my mail box is full lol. Nvflash is working now so modes bios going yo start rolling out


Thank you for your effort.

Haven't seen anyone posted the BIOS for G1 rev 1.1, so here's the BIOS for Gigabyte 970 G1 Gaming rev 1.1
BIOS version as reported by GPUZ: 84.04.1F.00.FD

GB_970G1_rev1.1.zip 137k .zip file


----------



## Imprezzion

Hmm. I;m running into more and more issues along the way..

Things I can report working:

- Voltage. I see 1.275v in GPU-Z and actual voltage measured with a DMM changed about 0.04v as well.
The way I changed it negates the use of software. So, MSI AB can do +100mV now but it doesn't work. +0mV also gives max volts casue the BIOS can only do max volts. Simple as that. No need ffor software voltage changing anymore.

- My max core OC seems to have jumped up from 1547Mhz to ~1578Mhz without artifacting in 3Mark Fire Strike Ultra. * Only tested a short amount of time. Nothing definitive yet.

- Power Limit. I now run higher voltages and clocks with slightly less power usage. Hovering at ~95% now while before it would hit 115%.. Slider can go to 125% here now but not sure it will pass the stock 112% casue I can't get it to actually reach that









Things that don't work:

- A lot of BIOS's don't allow me to change fan speeds or memory clocks. They are greyed out.
- Disabling Boost by forcing all profiles to P00 fails. Card still Boosts to 1518Mhz on it's own.
Going to see if actually fully disabling it in stead of forcing 1 profile will get rid of Boost now.


----------



## Hackslash

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Hornet85*
> 
> Thank you for your effort.
> 
> Haven't seen anyone posted the BIOS for G1 rev 1.1, so here's the BIOS for Gigabyte 970 G1 Gaming rev 1.1
> BIOS version as reported by GPUZ: 84.04.1F.00.FD
> 
> GB_970G1_rev1.1.zip 137k .zip file


submit it to techpowerup via gpuz

http://www.techpowerup.com/vgabios/index.php?architecture=NVIDIA&manufacturer=Gigabyte&model=GTX+970&interface=&memType=&memSize=


----------



## nagle3092

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Arizonian*
> 
> I still wonder about that. I have a 690 that I was able to overclock rather well at first (see 690 club 2nd post) and after some time (6-8 months t think) it started showing degradation. Same overclock I was able to maintain gaming was no longer stable and I had to lower my over clock. I did not add voltage either to that card.
> 
> Recently had a 780 TI that had a decent overclock as well that I kept 24/7. And after about four months I ended up having to RMA that. It's slowly started to lose it's overclock until I finally can only game when under-clocked.
> 
> Now I'm not saying that this happened because my cards were overclocked. There's no scientific basis or results that I used. I'm purely speculating that perhaps I may not have degraded them had I not run them overclocked. No one has proved it either way.
> 
> Currently running my G1's in SLI overclocked on the Core @ 1530 MHz 24/7 still no voltage. Reaching 85C though is concerning me as I wish they were a little lower in SLI. I'm talking about temps in demanding games.
> 
> On the other foot, had 580 and 680. Nothing ever happened to them and even ran the 580 with voltage (before the green initiative) @ 950 MHz core never degraded.
> 
> I take it with a grain of salt as most of us would overclock our toasters if we could.


To be far what you could have been seeing with the 690 was driver changes resulting in issues with your overclocks. It has happened multiple times in the past where new drivers will reduce overclocks but you still gain more performance. I think it just has to do with the efficiency of the driver. As they make it more efficient for the chip its going to run better but they are squeezing more power out of it which could result in lower clocks. Now the Ti you mention, that sounds like a bad chip, if you have to drop it below standard clocks I would have RMA'ed it as well.


----------



## fleetfeather

@skyn3t

EVGA ACX SC 1.0 vBios:

SCACX1.0.txt 175k .txt file


EVGA ACX SSC 2.0 vBios:

SSC.txt 175k .txt file


(change .txt to .rom)


----------



## Imprezzion

Ok, disabling Boost ocmpletely also fails. Still boosts to the same 1518Mhz and flips out the clock read-out of GPU-Z.

Power limit does NOT work. still throttles when going over 112%. Heck, it throttled at 104% already..

Looks like we have a lot of work to do.. At least voltage works


----------



## Hornet85

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Hackslash*
> 
> submit it to techpowerup via gpuz
> 
> http://www.techpowerup.com/vgabios/index.php?architecture=NVIDIA&manufacturer=Gigabyte&model=GTX+970&interface=&memType=&memSize=


Alright, done.


----------



## Jam0r

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Imprezzion*
> 
> Hmm. I;m running into more and more issues along the way..
> 
> Things I can report working:
> 
> - Voltage. I see 1.275v in GPU-Z and actual voltage measured with a DMM changed about 0.04v as well.
> The way I changed it negates the use of software. So, MSI AB can do +100mV now but it doesn't work. +0mV also gives max volts casue the BIOS can only do max volts. Simple as that. No need ffor software voltage changing anymore.
> 
> - My max core OC seems to have jumped up from 1547Mhz to ~1578Mhz without artifacting in 3Mark Fire Strike Ultra. * Only tested a short amount of time. Nothing definitive yet.
> 
> - Power Limit. I now run higher voltages and clocks with slightly less power usage. Hovering at ~95% now while before it would hit 115%.. Slider can go to 125% here now but not sure it will pass the stock 112% casue I can't get it to actually reach that
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Things that don't work:
> 
> - A lot of BIOS's don't allow me to change fan speeds or memory clocks. They are greyed out.
> - Disabling Boost by forcing all profiles to P00 fails. Card still Boosts to 1518Mhz on it's own.
> Going to see if actually fully disabling it in stead of forcing 1 profile will get rid of Boost now.


Best way to disable boost?

My card can go further but when benching the clock fluctuates wildly


----------



## Imprezzion

So, i had hopes for BIOS mods working but so far I can't even get the power limiter to work... It's still throttling like a madman here with max volts..

What values do i have to change.. Some of you got it working right..


----------



## Cakewalk_S

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Imprezzion*
> 
> So, i had hopes for BIOS mods working but so far I can't even get the power limiter to work... It's still throttling like a madman here with max volts..
> 
> What values do i have to change.. Some of you got it working right..


Post a screenshots of what your changing in Kbt. Make sure you highlight your chances


----------



## Jam0r

My research so far..

Simply increasing the voltage sliders maximum to 1312 does increase the volts. Readings taken from the card show it's running 1.3v however GPUz reports a vOP perfcap limit.

Setting all the sliders in the top three to 1312 maximum again gives 1.3v using a multimeter (and shows 1.275v on GPUz) however there is no more vOP perfcap limit.

Changing the power limit is strange however from what I have seen, changing the default 100% power limit does give you extra room. Changing the maximum will still make the card throttle however changing the default, i'm seeing my card using less than 100% in 3dmark firestrike where it would normally hit 105-110%

I get very strange boost clocks when running 3dmark with it jumping around all over the place from 1604 right down to 1540. I think this is a bug somewhere as the card isn't reaching any limits at that time according to OSD and gpuz


----------



## HAL900

in the BIOS I can only oc to 1455 mhz at 1.275v. Why? The program even 1600+


----------



## Imprezzion

Well, when I change my original 100% power limit nothing changes and the card keeps limiting on PWR / UTIL / PWR / UTIL / PWR / UTIL like that. Clocks jump everywhere.

Going to grab the Rev 1.1 BIOS from the dude a page back and flash that to my Rev 1.0 with voltage mods in place.. You never know..


----------



## hurricane28

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Imprezzion*
> 
> So, i had hopes for BIOS mods working but so far I can't even get the power limiter to work... It's still throttling like a madman here with max volts..
> 
> What values do i have to change.. Some of you got it working right..


Strange it doesn't work.

Can it be that the bios is locked or the card does not support an higher power limit or volts? I noticed that with my MSI GTX 660ti PE it was not the volts but the power limit that held me back.

Every time when i added more volts to it the card starts to throttle down because of the power draw and some people actually had to do an hardware mod to prevent the card from throttling down.


----------



## Imprezzion

Point is, that kind of throttling won't show up a PWR in GPU-Z. This does. So this is pure software..

I changed the sixth entry btw, Changed the 100% - 250000 to 300000 and the 112% 280000 to 110% 330000.

Also tired changing only the second one to 140%, or only the middle one to 333000.

Also tried changing the first entry to 333000 for example, nothing made a difference..


----------



## Edkiefer

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jam0r*
> 
> My research so far..
> 
> Simply increasing the voltage sliders maximum to 1312 does increase the volts. Readings taken from the card show it's running 1.3v however GPUz reports a vOP perfcap limit.
> 
> Setting all the sliders in the top three to 1312 maximum again gives 1.3v using a multimeter (and shows 1.275v on GPUz) however there is no more vOP perfcap limit.
> 
> Changing the power limit is strange however from what I have seen, changing the default 100% power limit does give you extra room. Changing the maximum will still make the card throttle however changing the default, i'm seeing my card using less than 100% in 3dmark firestrike where it would normally hit 105-110%
> 
> I get very strange boost clocks when running 3dmark with it jumping around all over the place from 1604 right down to 1540. I think this is a bug somewhere as the card isn't reaching any limits at that time according to OSD and gpuz


So raising the default did help on power limit , like what G1 did .

On clocks varying, it could be as the rasied voltage gives a bump in clock , IS voltage steady through firestrike ?


----------



## Imprezzion

G1 Rev 1.1 BIOS works fine so far on the 1.0 card.

Still mad throttling due to PWR on 1.31v..


----------



## Tup3x

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Macnemarion*
> 
> Does bios flashing disable low load boost to allow for a more traditional overclock?
> 
> I think I would be happy with just disabling this to allow for a more stable clock instead of having voltage jump around based on clock speed.


Disabling the boost/fluctuating voltage would be more than enough for me. I plan to use maximum stable clocks without extra voltage anyway.


----------



## welly59

The power limit is definitely card specific and we will have to dig deeper than kepler bios tweaker currently allows.

My pallit card has had the power limit modded to 150% but it hits a cap at 134%, won't go higher than that and I get power limited according to gpu-z.

My gut is saying MSI have the limit lower and it varies between BIOSes, will have to dig deeper


----------



## hurricane28

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Imprezzion*
> 
> Point is, that kind of throttling won't show up a PWR in GPU-Z. This does. So this is pure software..
> 
> I changed the sixth entry btw, Changed the 100% - 250000 to 300000 and the 112% 280000 to 110% 330000.
> 
> Also tired changing only the second one to 140%, or only the middle one to 333000.
> 
> Also tried changing the first entry to 333000 for example, nothing made a difference..


Aha, well maybe some people here have some good advice because i have no idea on what to change on this bios to be honest lol

I am curious what works and if it does i might flash my bios as well since its the power limit that holds my MSI card back. The gigabyte cards clock higher because of the higher power limit i guess.


----------



## Jam0r

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Edkiefer*
> 
> So raising the default did help on power limit , like what G1 did .
> 
> On clocks varying, it could be as the rasied voltage gives a bump in clock , IS voltage steady through firestrike ?


Voltage is stable, solid 1.275v on the OSD and 1.3v on the multimeter


----------



## Clukos

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Imprezzion*
> 
> G1 Rev 1.1 BIOS works fine so far on the 1.0 card.
> 
> Still mad throttling due to PWR on 1.31v..


Can you post that modded bios so i can see what i am doing wrong with mine because i never exceed 1.26v~ even if i change the voltage.


----------



## Cakewalk_S

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jam0r*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Edkiefer*
> 
> So raising the default did help on power limit , like what G1 did .
> 
> On clocks varying, it could be as the rasied voltage gives a bump in clock , IS voltage steady through firestrike ?
> 
> 
> 
> Voltage is stable, solid 1.275v on the OSD and 1.3v on the multimeter
Click to expand...

Please post a screenshots of your voltage table in Kbt. I'd like to compare mine...


----------



## Imprezzion

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *hurricane28*
> 
> Aha, well maybe some people here have some good advice because i have no idea on what to change on this bios to be honest lol
> 
> I am curious what works and if it does i might flash my bios as well since its the power limit that holds my MSI card back. The gigabyte cards clock higher because of the higher power limit i guess.


Mine is held back on a combination. I need more volts, which i *can* get, but that doesn't work cause i hit power limitations.


----------



## Jam0r

Thats my voltage table.

There is certainly an issue with the power limit or the boost clocks.


----------



## Imprezzion

Yeah so is mine and voltage works perfectly but my freaking power limit will not change..

Hell I can give it 50000000000000 mw in KBT and it will still use the same amount of power as with stock...
GPU-Z keeps the exact same power usage percentages no matter what value i change..

@skyn3t, we need you master


----------



## Cakewalk_S

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jam0r*
> 
> 
> 
> Thats my voltage table.
> 
> There is certainly an issue with the power limit or the boost clocks.


Thanks! Will try to mod mine tonight for a more mild 1.200v... I need my card to last a long time. Lol


----------



## The Nano

I see you guys are making progress with modded BIOS's. How are things going? Can I order up my EVGA 970 yet?


----------



## Jam0r

Right the plot thickens.

Firestrike causes the core to clock all over the place, dropping to 1500 on occasion.

Heaven 4 will run at a steady 1604 the entire time, 80% power limit and solid volts.


----------



## HAL900

in my opinion KBT 1.27 does not work well with 204 gm


----------



## Imprezzion

Hmmmmmmmm.

It seems like MSI AB has a hand in this as well...
Right now MSI AB reports 72% power draw, GPU-Z reports 60%... And I tend to believe GPU-Z in this case..


----------



## Edkiefer

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jam0r*
> 
> Voltage is stable, solid 1.275v on the OSD and 1.3v on the multimeter


On my card I get some temp throttle once past like 65c , so I have profile set to try and hold 60-64c during gaming , when I ran stock fan it would drop back with nothing showing in perfcap except the 2 voltage ones, no power or temp limit . This is with a below 1500 clock in game .


----------



## r0l4n

Those of you hitting the power limit, try rising the psu rail that is set to 75000. See: http://www.overclock.net/t/1517316/extract-and-flash-gtx-970-and-980-firmware-gpuz-test-build-and-new-nvflash-5-190/150_50#post_23042849
Quote:


> If you set your Max TDP and Power Target higher than the combined power of your rails, you will never be able to reach the specified TDP/Power Target.
> So, Remember: PCIE + PSU Rail1 + PSU Rail2 = Max TDP/Power Target


----------



## Edkiefer

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jam0r*
> 
> Right the plot thickens.
> 
> Firestrike causes the core to clock all over the place, dropping to 1500 on occasion.
> 
> Heaven 4 will run at a steady 1604 the entire time, 80% power limit and solid volts.


So are you getting pwr limit spikes in GPU-Z when it throttles in firestrike or it just throttles for no reason you can see ?

What did you end up setting 100% and max for power table ?


----------



## Jam0r

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Edkiefer*
> 
> So are you getting pwr limit spikes in GPU-Z when it throttles in firestrike or it just throttles for no reason you can see ?
> 
> What did you end up setting 100% and max for power table ?


Not power limit spikes, just core changes.

100% is 250000, max is 280000


----------



## Edkiefer

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jam0r*
> 
> Not power limit spikes, just core changes.
> 
> 100% is 250000, max is 280000


Ok, on power, sice we were hitting limit at 220w before , with a setting of 250w for 100% , you need to be able to go above 88% , that would be old power limit with new 100% value of 250 , if my math is right .


----------



## Imprezzion

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *r0l4n*
> 
> Those of you hitting the power limit, try rising the psu rail that is set to 75000. See: http://www.overclock.net/t/1517316/extract-and-flash-gtx-970-and-980-firmware-gpuz-test-build-and-new-nvflash-5-190/150_50#post_23042849


He's right!!!

I changed those value's to have enough power to support my new TDP and max power limits and IT WORKS. No more throttling at my settings and power dropped from 105-110% to 90-95%.
I can drop it much further but i'm afraid of how much power I can draw.. My cards got a 6pin + 8 pin.

Set to 105w for the 6 pin and 175w for the 8 pin.

Wierd thing now is, my max stable clocks have barely changed over stock voltage. Still artifacting at anything over 1550Mhz in Fire Strike even with 1.31v..









I'm going to go back to stock BIOS for now. We'll see what sky's team can do. But at least we can experiment with this and we know more and mroe by the hour.


----------



## Jam0r

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Imprezzion*
> 
> He's right!!!
> 
> I changed those value's to have enough power to support my new TDP and max power limits and IT WORKS. No more throttling at my settings and power dropped from 105-110% to 90-95%.
> I can drop it much further but i'm afraid of how much power I can draw.. My cards got a 6pin + 8 pin.
> 
> Wierd thing now is, my max sstable clocks have barely changed over stock voltage. Still artifacting at anything over 15550Mhz in Fire Strike even with 1.31v..


So what did you set your power settings to then?

Mind sharing your bios so I can compare?


----------



## r0l4n

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Imprezzion*
> 
> He's right!!!
> 
> I changed those value's to have enough power to support my new TDP and max power limits and IT WORKS. No more throttling at my settings and power dropped from 105-110% to 90-95%.
> I can drop it much further but i'm afraid of how much power I can draw.. My cards got a 6pin + 8 pin.
> 
> Wierd thing now is, my max sstable clocks have barely changed over stock voltage. Still artifacting at anything over 15550Mhz in Fire Strike even with 1.31v..


Same happens here, all I get is like 1 bin higher in Firestrike...


----------



## Imprezzion

Exactly.. One bin for me as well









We'll just have to wait man







Or do more research haha.

My BIOS btw:

GM204.zip 136k .zip file


----------



## HAL900

and what you did you do it? Przesynełeś 3 sliders to the right


----------



## Imprezzion

And fully adjusted power limits for PCI-E, TDP and Card power limit.


----------



## TopicClocker

I leave the thread for 16 hours and come back to 184 more posts, LOL!

I'm gonna love seeing these overclocks.


----------



## HAL900

and it is nothing. where oc? After this August poking in the BIOS of the card. KBT 1.27 is the **** is not working properly boost state .In all nviidia strongly mixed with the boost 2.0. In AMD is a much better 3 or 4 states do not need anything more. Waiting for KBT 1.28 because now not even worth fumble. Besides, it is not known whether the msi at all worth it because tpd is 220w and be accompanied by above 1.25V


----------



## Woomack

Some more playing with voltages and clock states and I managed to make 1593MHz in 3DM11 which is the hardest to pass on my card ( score 17.6k+ ).
Before mods the same card couldn't pass ~1470MHz. This card has ASIC 64%.


----------



## fleetfeather

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Woomack*
> 
> Some more playing with voltages and clock states and I managed to make 1593MHz in 3DM11 which is the hardest to pass on my card ( score 17.6k+ ).
> Before mods the same card couldn't pass ~1470MHz. This card has ASIC 64%.


That's quite a solid effort. What did you bump your voltage up to? 1.312V?


----------



## HAL900

In my opinion max gm 204 is 1.275V not 1.31


----------



## darrecky

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Imprezzion*
> 
> And fully adjusted power limits for PCI-E, TDP and Card power limit.


Looking on KBT guide can not figure out which is which







Looking from top we got
1. TDP - easy to understand
2. Rail
3. PCIe Rail - easy
4. Rail
5. Rail
6 Power limits
7,8,9 does not matter I gues.

Now, there are 3 Rails, most of the cards got just 2 or even 1 power connector. How can I know which Rail goes where? Ive got an Strix with just 1 connector so got only 33% change to choose right one









Another problem is that nvidia flash do not work at all. On run Ive got "stopped working" pop up window. Im using win 8.1x64, graphic driver disabled.


----------



## HAL900

1.262v is too mach for MSI 970 .True story and the end . Nvidia and boost 2.0
















Boost state in kbt 1.27 1450 max in gigabyte probably 1519 MHZ .
Asus with his 190 TPD is a ****


----------



## Imprezzion

Ok, i've build a BIOS that does everything right for once.

- Voltage set to 1.3120v load. (''1.2750v'') in monitoring. - Works, doesn't drop either.
- Power set to ''100% = 300w. 111% = 333w''. Works 100%. On max volts and 1560Mhz it runs at ~85% power in Fire Strike.
- Completely had to tweak PCI-E power delivery to actually make it happen. (125w 6-pin, 175w 8 pin now).
- Based on 84.04.1F.00.B4 G1 Gaming Rev 1.0 BIOS.

It barely gets me one bin higher if even that's stable but at least the card doesn't crash in BF4's menu nor when alt-tabbing


----------



## Anusha

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *welly59*
> 
> I have palit blower style. No coil whine, fans are noisy at full pelt as expected, temps stay at 60-65 though


What's the power limit of the card? And how far have you need able to OC?

If you are running at only 60-65C, cannot you sacrifice the temps for a little lower fan speed? Have you removed the cooler and applied some better thermal paste? Or thinner layer? It seems the stock application is crap.


----------



## Strileckifunk

Can anyone confirm if custom fan profiles in MSI AB work?


----------



## hurricane28

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Imprezzion*
> 
> Ok, i've build a BIOS that does everything right for once.
> 
> - Voltage set to 1.3120v load. (''1.2750v'') in monitoring. - Works, doesn't drop either.
> - Power set to ''100% = 300w. 111% = 333w''. Works 100%. On max volts and 1560Mhz it runs at ~85% power in Fire Strike.
> - Completely had to tweak PCI-E power delivery to actually make it happen. (125w 6-pin, 175w 8 pin now).
> - Based on 84.04.1F.00.B4 G1 Gaming Rev 1.0 BIOS.
> 
> It barely gets me one bin higher if even that's stable but at least the card doesn't crash in BF4's menu nor when alt-tabbing


Interesting indeed, so your max boost clock is 1560MHz now?

Can you post some benchmark scores?


----------



## jonny30bass

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Imprezzion*
> 
> Ok, i've build a BIOS that does everything right for once.
> 
> - Voltage set to 1.3120v load. (''1.2750v'') in monitoring. - Works, doesn't drop either.
> - Power set to ''100% = 300w. 111% = 333w''. Works 100%. On max volts and 1560Mhz it runs at ~85% power in Fire Strike.
> - Completely had to tweak PCI-E power delivery to actually make it happen. (125w 6-pin, 175w 8 pin now).
> - Based on 84.04.1F.00.B4 G1 Gaming Rev 1.0 BIOS.
> 
> It barely gets me one bin higher if even that's stable but at least the card doesn't crash in BF4's menu nor when alt-tabbing


Can you post your bios for reference? Also, did you change the power settings in the first set of values?


----------



## xliquidx

Big progress since I last checked keep em comin!








Still waiting for a complete bios with boost disabled and all the other tweaks in place, for the time being it can run at stock clocks.


----------



## Woomack

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *fleetfeather*
> 
> That's quite a solid effort. What did you bump your voltage up to? 1.312V?


1.31V but for some reason Fire Strike before changes could run at ~1570 and now only ~1590 max so I guess I'm still missing something.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *HAL900*
> 
> In my opinion max gm 204 is 1.275V not 1.31


It's your opinion and I'm measuring with multimeter directly on the card.

Here is Fire Strike at 1593MHz core and 2003MHz memory. 3D clock set to 1550MHz, voltage 1.31V, disabled boost, temps during test max ~67*C.


----------



## semitope

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *semitope*
> 
> Sorry to break the bios excitement but wondering how these cards are measured typically. In particular the dimensions for the Asus strix since I have a storm scout 1 case still (issues getting enthoo pro down). Do they measure from the furthest edges or just from the part of the card inside the case to the other end (excluding the bracket and dvi ports)?
> 
> Could someone measure the strix excluding the bit that screws into the case?


^


----------



## Boru91

install 344.48 drivers and new gpu-z


----------



## shizdan

Just got my G1 a week ago and have been messing around with DSR. What smoothness does everyone recommend? (Native 1920x1200 BTW)


----------



## jonny30bass

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *shizdan*
> 
> Just got my G1 a week ago and have been messing around with DSR. What smoothness does everyone recommend? (Native 1920x1200 BTW)


I just use the stock 33%


----------



## Woomack

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Boru91*
> 
> install 344.48 drivers and new gpu-z


If you mean my result then this is beta GPU-Z which is about the same as latest version and latest drivers are giving me the same results on Win8 as 344.16. On Win7 344.48 are giving better results but I made only some quick runs, for sure can be better.


----------



## hurricane28

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Woomack*
> 
> 1.31V but for some reason Fire Strike before changes could run at ~1570 and now only ~1590 max so I guess I'm still missing something.
> It's your opinion and I'm measuring with multimeter directly on the card.
> 
> Here is Fire Strike at 1593MHz core and 2003MHz memory. 3D clock set to 1550MHz, voltage 1.31V, disabled boost, temps during test max ~67*C.


Nice score you got there.

you did all that to get a score that high?

this is my best overclock score witout editing the bios.



Perhaps i can do more with more power limit but i think its the limit of my chip but who knows.


----------



## HAL900

Woomack

Of course give screen. about what the have 1.31 as 1.27 V is the same mhz because you probably wanders due tpd. Y me in 3 dmarki Bulo 1630 mhz but fell even in 1430 because of tpd. Nothing beyond 1.25V not abla from MSi 970


----------



## mrzoo

What are your sliders on AB looking like for oc g1 970. I'm tryna figure a good base to start even though I know everyone's rig is different I mod bios to 120% tdp and 120% power limit which is 300 volts I raised first 3 slider to max


----------



## Imprezzion

I figured out how to disable Boost.

Still running tests but so far it works.

On the tab Boost States in KBE put all ''MAX'' values to a specific target clockspeed. That will force it to always run that.


----------



## Woomack

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *hurricane28*
> 
> Nice score you got there.
> 
> you did all that to get a score that high?
> ...
> Perhaps i can do more with more power limit but i think its the limit of my chip but who knows.


It's not my best score, just a quick run on a worse card on which I'm checking BIOS settings. Also as I said, before changes in Fire Strike the same card could make 20MHz less so it's like no difference while in some other tests it's up to 120MHz higher clock.

HAL900, it's hard to understand what you mean. I have G1 card without real power limits and additionally it has unlocked everything in BIOS even though it's not required. You believe what you see in software while it's reading VIDs , not real voltage.
Clock of my card is constant and is never dropping in 3D below what I set. Boost state is disabled so there is only 2D clock and 3D clock, nothing else.


----------



## mrzoo

I had core slider before this up to +350 and got a score of 1438 on heaven which I had a 1493 yesterday with sliders lowe, now with these settings I just got a 1434


----------



## Imprezzion

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Imprezzion*
> 
> I figured out how to disable Boost.
> 
> Still running tests but so far it works.
> 
> On the tab Boost States in KBE put all ''MAX'' values to a specific target clockspeed. That will force it to always run that.


Ok, that ofcourse broke something else again.. now voltage is stuck at 1.025v..














I'll figure something out tomorrow.. need to sleep now..


----------



## HAL900

Woomack

in the BIOS you can put on some every voltage 1.22, 1.25, 1.26, 1,275V and gpu-z reads correctly so how come he could not read 1.31. It is unlikely that a 1580 I am doing programmatically. So far modbios did not give me anything. Neither the higher v neither better nor tpd boost clock because KBT not go. It makes no sense when the fumble. G1 is though ye bury itself in the map fan but KBT does not support. Why is ????


----------



## giubox360

Hi guys, I sold to my friends some gtx 970 G1 and as they said after some test all of them (from low to medium ASIC quality) reached 1580/1600 mhz stable (with v-core 1.2560 on gpu z) on heaven 4 or firestrike benchmark and 1580 mhz stable without throttle or crash with many games (some cards were hotter than others I don't know why







) and the bios version were xxx.62 and xxx.B4
Gigabyte made it big!








what can they expect from a modded bios with more power limit and the v-core up to 1.3 V (1.2750 shown on gpu-z) ?
I think that over 1600 mhz is the physic limit of these cards....or I'm wrong?


----------



## Cakewalk_S

For whatever reason the more voltage I apply to the top 3 voltages the lower the voltage is under the higher the load... So basically I set all to 1212.3mW and I get a core voltage around 1.188v up from the stock 1.175v. Gpuz reports 1.212v but it's less than that according to the voltage controller...hmm...


----------



## zeeee4

Nice!!! Just hit a stable 1500Mhz on core and +600 on memory clock with a 105 power limit!!! This is amazingggg


----------



## El Scotch

I'm expecting my MSI 970 OC's to arrive tomorrow. Going by the pictures there's a possibility it uses the 980 PCB (unless anyone has already confirmed otherwise), so I'll post pictures after I take them apart.


----------



## OkanG

Memory on mine won't OC, it gets unstable in BF4 at around +400







I'm just happy core clock OC's decently though, would suck if it was the other way around


----------



## DBEAU

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *OkanG*
> 
> Memory on mine won't OC, it gets unstable in BF4 at around +400
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I'm just happy core clock OC's decently though, would suck if it was the other way around


Your memory won't overclock yet it gets not quite +400..... Makes sense.


----------



## Strileckifunk

I can't break +200 on mem...


----------



## xliquidx

Those with poor mem/core overclocks should post asic scores so we can keep a history as well, I wouldn't mind tallying up a list to add to the OP, although I still don't think it has anything to do with the OC capability considering my ASIC is 62% and i can do +150 core + 500 mem with stock voltage


----------



## bluedevil

Can't wait to get my 970, hopefully my 550w PSU agrees!


----------



## Irythros

For determining total memory clock, is it simply x4 what is shown? I have this: http://www.techpowerup.com/gpuz/details.php?id=wmeek
That shows 2078 but most people in the list have 8ghz.


----------



## jonny30bass

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Irythros*
> 
> For determining total memory clock, is it simply x4 what is shown? I have this: http://www.techpowerup.com/gpuz/details.php?id=wmeek
> That shows 2078 but most people in the list have 8ghz.


Yep just multiply it by 4.


----------



## xliquidx

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Irythros*
> 
> For determining total memory clock, is it simply x4 what is shown? I have this: http://www.techpowerup.com/gpuz/details.php?id=wmeek
> That shows 2078 but most people in the list have 8ghz.


8GHz (8000MHz) is the 'effective' memory speed. Because the memory is DDR (Double Data Rate), it effectively transfers 2 data bits per clock cycle, so 4000MHz DDR memory works as fast as 8000MHz Single Data Rate memory. In addition, the memory clock is running at double the underlying clock speed, which is what GPUz is reporting. If it says 2078, this means your memory is running at an effective rate of 8312MHz. Simple answer x4 lol


----------



## bluedevil

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jonny30bass*
> 
> Yep just multiply it by 4.


Hence why it says "Quad pumped" Lol.


----------



## iluvkfc

Hi, I have tried flashing some BIOS onto EVGA ACX 1.0 but nothing works :/
Increased default power from 170W to 200W and max power from 187W to 225W (even increased each 6-pin to 100W) and same % power usage under a given 3D application as stock BIOS.
Increased voltage on the first 3 sliders and on the P00, P02 sliders (although did not touch CLK, not sure what it does) and voltage will not go above 1.2V (except "VRel" perfcap reason disappears and only "VOp" remains).
And card doesn't downclock at idle, stays at 1050 MHz.

Anyone having had success, what values did you change exactly in all menus?


----------



## Aznlotus161

Finally got some bench marking done after new build, so far all stock:

i5-4690K @ 1.044V with Gigabyte GTX 970 G1 SLI in a H440.

1440p at Ultra/Extreme tess/8xAA fullscreen.

Drivers: 344.48 WHQL


Max temps on cards were 64C and 71C, 2nd card being a bit hotter as expected.


----------



## dVeLoPe

WOW!!! just got my g1 today and i am so amazed compared to my evga it put that card to shame!!!!!!!

THIS CARD DOES NOT GO PAST 60c ON AUTO FAN AND DOES NOT THROTTLE NOT 1 MHZ!!!!!!!

Now... I am running games like Metro Last Liight, Deus Ex, and all the benchmarks fine at 1570mhz but BF4 and Crysis 3 dont start??


----------



## xliquidx

That m
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Aznlotus161*
> 
> Finally got some bench marking done after new build, so far all stock:
> 
> i5-4690K @ 1.044V with Gigabyte GTX 970 G1 SLI in a H440.
> 
> 1440p at Ultra/Extreme tess/8xAA fullscreen.
> 
> Drivers: 344.48 WHQL
> 
> 
> Max temps on cards were 64C and 71C, 2nd card being a bit hotter as expected.


Min fps looks very low. Did you apply the voltage fix for sli? If you don't the second card will be basically useless as it will crash and throttle


----------



## blah238

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *xliquidx*
> 
> That m
> Min fps looks very low. Did you apply the voltage fix for sli? If you don't the second card will be basically useless as it will crash and throttle


What voltage fix?


----------



## xliquidx

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *blah238*
> 
> What voltage fix?


See here

https://forums.geforce.com/default/topic/777448/geforce-900-series/-major-issue-sli-gtx-970-cards-one-card-runs-way-lower-voltage-than-the-other-driver-bug-/post/4336180/#4336180


----------



## Aznlotus161

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *xliquidx*
> 
> That m
> Min fps looks very low. Did you apply the voltage fix for sli? If you don't the second card will be basically useless as it will crash and throttle


Thought it was peculiar too as there were a frame mid way bench marking that had instant drops, some bits of blue artifacting came as well.

Good call. That's something to add on the to-do list.

What have people been using besides MSI afterburner? I might also give NVIDIA Inspector a go to pair up the voltage.

Haven't done much voltage changes for GPUs so I would appreciate anyone stepping in giving me (and new owners) a few pointers.


----------



## xliquidx

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Aznlotus161*
> 
> Thought it was peculiar too as there were a frame mid way bench marking that had instant drops, some bits of blue artifacting came as well.
> 
> Good call. That's something to add on the to-do list.
> 
> What have people been using besides MSI afterburner? I might also give NVIDIA Inspector a go to pair up the voltage.
> 
> Haven't done much voltage changes for GPUs so I would appreciate anyone stepping in giving me (and new owners) a few pointers.


Take a look at the link in the previous post it's pretty helpful. Afterburner and EVGA Precision X are probably the 2 best options for overclocking/monitoring at the moment


----------



## xliquidx

So what's the difference between the 1.0 and 1.1 revision G1s? Is it just the bios? Picked up a second one today and got a 1.1
EDIT: Looks like it's just to allow fan speed below 34% at idle?


----------



## Arizonian

Nice to see GPU-Z officially supports 970's with version 0.8.0

Source
Quote:


> *Added full support for GeForce GTX 970/980*
> Fixed BIOS saving on NVIDIA Maxwell GPUs
> Fixed GPU memory usage sensor on Windows 8/8.1
> Fixed system hang when playing video on systems with Hawaii GPU
> Fixed system stuttering on CrossFire with ULPS active
> Added support for AMD Radeon R5 M240, R5 M255, FirePro W2100, W4100, W8100, FireStream 9270, FirePro 2450
> Added support for NVIDIA Quadro K420, K620, K2000D, K2200, K4200, K5200
> Added support for missing Haswell Mobile GPU variant
> Added preliminary support for AMD Topaz GPU
> AMD Tonga: Fix ROP count, shader count, die size, transistors, product name
> Fixed broken HD 7990 detection
> Fixed OpenCL detection on some ATI/AMD cards
> Added support for PerfCap sensor reason: SLI GPUBoost Synchronization


----------



## xliquidx

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Imprezzion*
> 
> G1 Rev 1.1 BIOS works fine so far on the 1.0 card.
> 
> Still mad throttling due to PWR on 1.31v..


So did they allow the <34% fan speed at idle in this bios?
EDIT: lol nevermind found it in another language

In the GV-N970G1 GAMING 4GD rev 1.1 wegem delivery problems were
a supplier other components in the PWM stage uses.

A VGA BIOS with modified Lüftersteuereung is not available.
The minimum speed of the fan is 1300rpm verwendenten ± 400 rpm

So looks like they just changed the fan speed control


----------



## Arzack

There is still that bug when you overclock, play a game, close the game and do anything else for a while and clocks stay low when you restart gaming (have to restart windows to fix).
I had it with the 760 too, really annoying.


----------



## xliquidx

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Arzack*
> 
> There is still that bug when you overclock, play a game, close the game and do anything else for a while and clocks stay low when you restart gaming (have to restart windows to fix).
> I had it with the 760 too, really annoying.


Yes very annoying I have this when I OC my 970


----------



## Imprezzion

CS:GO is unplayable for me with this card.

Clocks fly all over the place overclocked cause it doesn't need full clocks to do 300FPS.
This results in constant crashing of the game and driver in colored screens and DirectX errors casue the voltage is also all over the place and half the time it decides on a voltage too low for the clocks used.

Bah.

We have to find a way to make ANY 3D load use a set clockspeed and voltage. Effectively completely disabling Boost. Just messing with the settings of the Boost Table like I did disables Boost *up*wards in clocks but not *down*wards..

EDIT: Unless... What if I put all minimum and maximum value's to the same clock...

Or does setting high-performance mode in stead of balanced fix this..


----------



## Arzack

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Imprezzion*
> 
> CS:GO is unplayable for me with this card.
> 
> Clocks fly all over the place overclocked cause it doesn't need full clocks to do 300FPS.
> This results in constant crashing of the game and driver in colored screens and DirectX errors casue the voltage is also all over the place and half the time it decides on a voltage too low for the clocks used.
> 
> Bah.


I hope this is why I also can't be stable even at 1490 with non-demanding games. (gigabyte)
But why would you overclock with these games anyway.


----------



## RaleighStClair

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Imprezzion*
> 
> CS:GO is unplayable for me with this card.
> 
> Clocks fly all over the place overclocked cause it doesn't need full clocks to do 300FPS.
> This results in constant crashing of the game and driver in colored screens and DirectX errors casue the voltage is also all over the place and half the time it decides on a voltage too low for the clocks used.
> 
> Bah.
> 
> We have to find a way to make ANY 3D load use a set clockspeed and voltage. Effectively completely disabling Boost. Just messing with the settings of the Boost Table like I did disables Boost *up*wards in clocks but not *down*wards..
> 
> Or does setting high-performance mode in stead of balanced fix this..


This is one of the main reasons (and coil whine) that I am really considering returning the card. The instability with boost in less demanding games is a joke,period Anytime a game has a moment where it momentarily gets much less demanding BAM like clockwork, gpu voltage plummets while card clocks stay relatively high and CTD/driver reset.

It has happened in every single game i have played recently (..Mordor, Alien Is, Outlast, BF4, Borderlands TPS,)How this went by quality assurance and into production this way is absolutely bush league.


----------



## jonny30bass

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Imprezzion*
> 
> CS:GO is unplayable for me with this card.
> 
> Clocks fly all over the place overclocked cause it doesn't need full clocks to do 300FPS.
> This results in constant crashing of the game and driver in colored screens and DirectX errors casue the voltage is also all over the place and half the time it decides on a voltage too low for the clocks used.
> 
> Bah.
> 
> We have to find a way to make ANY 3D load use a set clockspeed and voltage. Effectively completely disabling Boost. Just messing with the settings of the Boost Table like I did disables Boost *up*wards in clocks but not *down*wards..
> 
> EDIT: Unless... What if I put all minimum and maximum value's to the same clock...
> 
> Or does setting high-performance mode in stead of balanced fix this..


Hey Imprezzion how were you able to stop throttling with your card? I tried many things in the kepler bios tweaker, but nothing worked. Can you explain in detail please?

EDIT: Nevermind. I saw that you posted your bios with the increased power limit.


----------



## RaleighStClair

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Arzack*
> 
> I hope this is why I also can't be stable even at 1490 with non-demanding games. (gigabyte)
> But why would you overclock with these games anyway.


Its not just less demanding games but moments within a game where there is less demand on the GPU. Shadow of Mordor when reading artifacts, certain menus in BF4, certain menus or UI in Borderlands TPS, etc. This is at stock or overclocked, doesn't matter.


----------



## The Nano

I bet those stability issues can be fixed with driver updates.


----------



## Imprezzion

nVidia just has to give the option to fully disable Boost and return to a single clockspeed for load.

And yes, my BF4 also crashes a lot when I open the menu, look at the scoreboard, use the large map or sit in the end screen.

Pretty much any game is unplayable and that's why i'm trying so hard to find a way to fully disable Boost and dynamic voltages...

Shame i gotta work till 3 today so no time for a couple of hours.


----------



## jonny30bass

So I modified my bios to match the one that Imprezzion made and posted. However I get major throttling as soon as my power limit hits 100%, regardless of how much extra power limit percentage I use in precision.


----------



## Imprezzion

Did you modify PSU rail power and TDP power as well?

The BIOS I uploaded is already old and didn't work properly.

You have to adjust the first, forth, fifth and sixth entry in the power table.
The first is TDP. Raise this to get more overall power.
The forth is PCI-E 6 pin. 125000 should do.
The fifth is either 6 or 8 pin. for 6 pin, again 125000 and for 8 pin 175000 should do.
The sixth entry is the software power levels. Raise this so that the ''MAX'' entry here is no higher then the TDP of the card.

No more throttling.


----------



## k3nnis

I can play Cs:go with no problems on an asus strix gtx970. Overclocked to 1400Mhz


----------



## Anusha

Ended up getting the MSI Gaming 4G even though I have a small case. It would be a tight fit and I almost certainly killed my chances of going with SLI. I just cannot live with the high noise of blower style coolers. But who knows, maybe I would be able to SLI.

I'm unsure if I would be able to install any side fans because of the fatness of the card.


----------



## Tup3x

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *k3nnis*
> 
> I can play Cs:go with no problems on an asus strix gtx970. Overclocked to 1400Mhz


I've had two cards so far MSI and this Gigabyte and both start to have issues in low load situations when going above 1415 MHz.

I guess we should make thread at their forums and start bombing that messages...


----------



## k3nnis

Strange... Did you turn the video quality settings in Cs go to the max? Also no problems with league of legends....
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Tup3x*
> 
> I've had two cards so far MSI and this Gigabyte and both start to have issues in low load situations when going above 1415 MHz.
> 
> I guess we should make thread at their forums and start bombing that messages...


I can play Cs:go with no problems on a asus


----------



## jonny30bass

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Imprezzion*
> 
> Did you modify PSU rail power and TDP power as well?
> 
> The BIOS I uploaded is already old and didn't work properly.
> 
> You have to adjust the first, forth, fifth and sixth entry in the power table.
> The first is TDP. Raise this to get more overall power.
> The forth is PCI-E 6 pin. 125000 should do.
> The fifth is either 6 or 8 pin. for 6 pin, again 125000 and for 8 pin 175000 should do.
> The sixth entry is the software power levels. Raise this so that the ''MAX'' entry here is no higher then the TDP of the card.
> 
> No more throttling.


I made the changes with the new settings. Still lots of throttling as soon as it hits 100% tdp. It hit 100% tdp pretty much 1 second after I started the firestrike demo. It appears that the kepler bios tweaker mods don't do anything for the power limit of the MSI Gaming 4G version of the GTX 970. The voltage tweaks worked though, but the power limit does not. The voltage tweaks are useless however because the power limit still sucks. I guess MSI users will just have to wait and see what skyn3t has to say about it. That would really suck if we can't increase the tdp of MSI cards. I will return mine if that is the case.


----------



## Imprezzion

Meh.. I really liked these cards in the beginning but i'm starting to miss the simplicity of my 290X a LOT now... And since there's no proper overclocking or performance to speak of at the moment.. My 290X actually performed better at the time...

I think i'm going to switch back to a 290X.. If I sell my 970 now i''ll get my full investment back as it was already a ''secondhand'' card..

There's just too much things wrong with it atm. I'll pick up a cheap one later on some day..


----------



## hurricane28

Some benchmarks i run.

Valley at stock clocks:



Valley at overclock:



Strange thins is that i see different readings from GPU-Z and valley. In valley i see max boost clock of 1630MHz and in GPU-Z its a lot lower about the same in AB..

Now is the question, who is right lol


----------



## RickardKarstark

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Imprezzion*
> 
> Did you modify PSU rail power and TDP power as well?
> 
> The BIOS I uploaded is already old and didn't work properly.
> 
> You have to adjust the first, forth, fifth and sixth entry in the power table.
> The first is TDP. Raise this to get more overall power.
> The forth is PCI-E 6 pin. 125000 should do.
> The fifth is either 6 or 8 pin. for 6 pin, again 125000 and for 8 pin 175000 should do.
> The sixth entry is the software power levels. Raise this so that the ''MAX'' entry here is no higher then the TDP of the card.
> 
> No more throttling.


Can you please upload the latest version of the modded bios for the Gigabyte g1 970?
Thanks


----------



## invincibler

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Imprezzion*
> 
> CS:GO is unplayable for me with this card.
> 
> Clocks fly all over the place overclocked cause it doesn't need full clocks to do 300FPS.
> This results in constant crashing of the game and driver in colored screens and DirectX errors casue the voltage is also all over the place and half the time it decides on a voltage too low for the clocks used.
> 
> Bah.
> 
> We have to find a way to make ANY 3D load use a set clockspeed and voltage. Effectively completely disabling Boost. Just messing with the settings of the Boost Table like I did disables Boost *up*wards in clocks but not *down*wards..
> 
> EDIT: Unless... What if I put all minimum and maximum value's to the same clock...
> 
> Or does setting high-performance mode in stead of balanced fix this..


Have you tried using ThunderMaster?

Here's what I do: First set Prefer Maximum Performance in NVIDIA Control Panel.
Next, open up ThunderMaster and set minimum voltage to the max.

These 2 steps made sure that even when downclocked, the voltage is high enough to not crash


----------



## jonny30bass

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Imprezzion*
> 
> Meh.. I really liked these cards in the beginning but i'm starting to miss the simplicity of my 290X a LOT now... And since there's no proper overclocking or performance to speak of at the moment.. My 290X actually performed better at the time...
> 
> I think i'm going to switch back to a 290X.. If I sell my 970 now i''ll get my full investment back as it was already a ''secondhand'' card..
> 
> There's just too much things wrong with it atm. I'll pick up a cheap one later on some day..


I'm coming from AMD as well. I loved all of my AMD cards, and overclocking them just worked. This 970 is my first Nvidia card, and it will probably be the last.


----------



## Imprezzion

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *invincibler*
> 
> Have you tried using ThunderMaster?
> 
> Here's what I do: First set Prefer Maximum Performance in NVIDIA Control Panel.
> Next, open up ThunderMaster and set minimum voltage to the max.
> 
> These 2 steps made sure that even when downclocked, the voltage is high enough to not crash


Hmm. Going to give it a shot. Also, Gigabyte's own OC GURU II has the option to adjust minimal voltage as well.
I'll play around with them for a bit. Thanks for the tip!

jonny, I loved my 780's as the custom BIOS's for those made them tear a hole in space-time with clockspeeds but i'm a very impatient guy and the 970 just doesn't have the properly working custom bios's yet and well yeah.. as i said i'm rather impatient when it comes to this sort of stuff and i do kind of miss Mantle performance in BF4...

Might even opt for a trade for a 780 Ti. Those have custom BIOS's..


----------



## Woomack

If you are using these cards only for gaming then I see no reason to be sad that you can't make additional 20-50MHz. There is little difference as stock clocks are already high.
My GTX780 were somehow scalling much better with clock. Maybe because base clock was lower.

Here is one result in 3DM11 on Gigabyte G1 @1593MHz


----------



## Hornet85

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Woomack*
> 
> If you are using these cards only for gaming then I see no reason to be sad that you can't make additional 20-50MHz. There is little difference as stock clocks are already high.
> My GTX780 were somehow scalling much better with clock. Maybe because base clock was lower.


Agree. Overclocking is fun, but ultimately the real reason why we spend on these card is for gaming, not benchmark score. So just settle for whatever stable clock in gaming and it will still be great. The extra clock is not going to make any difference in gaming.

I am currently on 1500MHz core and I see no instability when the clock throttle down to low power 3D mode. I only get it when I push my clock beyond 1520. So I settle for 1500 and I'm enjoying all my games at the moment


----------



## kkit0410

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Hornet85*
> 
> Agree. Overclocking is fun, but ultimately the real reason why we spend on these card is for gaming, not benchmark score. So just settle for whatever stable clock in gaming and it will still be great. The extra clock is not going to make any difference in gaming.
> 
> I am currently on 1500MHz core and I see no instability when the clock throttle down to low power 3D mode. I only get it when I push my clock beyond 1520. So I settle for 1500 and I'm enjoying all my games at the moment


Same, Gigabyte G1 on 1500Mhz stable.. But.. but.. i want to know is my card normal or not :S

My benchmark score seem low. 12500 @ 3dmark 11 demo


----------



## Imprezzion

Yeah I get your point but I doubt mines even stable on stock Boost in CS:GO for example.....


----------



## Tup3x

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *k3nnis*
> 
> I can play Cs:go with no problems on a asus


Yes... You are using rather low GPU speed. My card boosts to 1392 MHz by default so I can barely OC the GPU at all before it gives me trouble in low power situations.


----------



## RaleighStClair

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *invincibler*
> 
> Have you tried using ThunderMaster?
> 
> Here's what I do: First set Prefer Maximum Performance in NVIDIA Control Panel.
> Next, open up ThunderMaster and set minimum voltage to the max.
> 
> These 2 steps made sure that even when downclocked, the voltage is high enough to not crash


This is currently what I am doing to avoid the drops -- I believe it was you that told me about Thundermaster, thanks! -- and it seems to work pretty well. The only downside is I have to now overclock and do clock settings with thundermaster but I also need to have Afterburner open so that I can use Rivatuners OSD. I tell you if Precion, Thundermaster or whoever would have an OSD attached to there program the way AB does I might be able to use some others. Rivatuner is just too amazing to give up for any overclocking software.


----------



## Imprezzion

Luckily for me I don't use the OSD.


----------



## invincibler

false
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *RaleighStClair*
> 
> This is currently what I am doing to avoid the drops -- I believe it was you that told me about Thundermaster, thanks! -- and it seems to work pretty well. The only downside is I have to now overclock and do clock settings with thundermaster but I also need to have Afterburner open so that I can use Rivatuners OSD. I tell you if Precion, Thundermaster or whoever would have an OSD attached to there program the way AB does I might be able to use some others. Rivatuner is just too amazing to give up for any overclocking software.


Learn to use HWiNFO. It's even better than AfterBurner









Quick guide:
DL HWiNFO, I use the portable x64 version, and unzip it somewhere. Start it up and change preferences to like this


You can also change the Driver Management bit to Persistent.

Next up is to add the infos to RTSS. You can do that in the Sensors summary screen. Click the huge wheel button, click on the RTSS OSD tab, and the GPU infos are at the bottom. Add them to RTSS, lay 'em out however you like.



Also remember to set RTSS to start on windows startup.

This is the result:



The only thing I miss from AB OSD is the system time, haven't figured out how to do that yet


----------



## r0l4n

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Imprezzion*
> 
> Ok, i've build a BIOS that does everything right for once.
> 
> - Voltage set to 1.3120v load. (''1.2750v'') in monitoring. - Works, doesn't drop either.
> - Power set to ''100% = 300w. 111% = 333w''. Works 100%. On max volts and 1560Mhz it runs at ~85% power in Fire Strike.
> - Completely had to tweak PCI-E power delivery to actually make it happen. (125w 6-pin, 175w 8 pin now).
> - Based on 84.04.1F.00.B4 G1 Gaming Rev 1.0 BIOS.
> 
> It barely gets me one bin higher if even that's stable but at least the card doesn't crash in BF4's menu nor when alt-tabbing


I've settled with a bios that keeps the standard voltages (max. 1.25v) *but* with no throttling (increased TDP) and no down-volting on 3D clocks to avoid TDP crashes (increased minimum volts to 1.212v.). So far so good, gaming stable at 1550 while dead silent (65C-70C). Will keep testing during the weekend and publish the bios next week if it works as I expect it.


----------



## welly59

I've set mine the same, increased volts didn't really give me much more over clock to play with so I didn't see it being worthwhile adding more stress to the card.


----------



## Imprezzion

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *r0l4n*
> 
> I've settled with a bios that keeps the standard voltages (max. 1.25v) *but* with no throttling (increased TDP) and no down-volting on 3D clocks to avoid TDP crashes (increased minimum volts to 1.212v.). So far so good, gaming stable at 1550 while dead silent (65C-70C). Will keep testing during the weekend and publish the bios next week if it works as I expect it.


How did you increase minimum volts. All 3 P state voltages for my BIOS are 1.3120v minimum and maximum. Still downvolts.


----------



## xliquidx

Anyone with sli what temps are you getting for both cards? Mine are both idling at about 35c. I moved the lower ASIC card to the bottom as it has a higher vid by default. Did a quick 3dmark 11 X and got 9600ish stock clocks.


----------



## r0l4n

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Imprezzion*
> 
> How did you increase minimum volts. All 3 P state voltages for my BIOS are 1.3120v minimum and maximum. Still downvolts.


I believe I set all the minimums to 1.212v, that and the increased TDP seemed to do the trick for me. Then again, I'll do more testing today, it may very well be that it also downvolts in certain situations like yours. In which situation does yours downvolt?


----------



## Imprezzion

When I play CS:GO for example, with a FPS cap of 300. It easily hits 300FPS even on max graphics settings and thus downclocks because of ''Util''.

This means my clocks go anywhere from ~1100Mhz to whatever I set as a max fluctuating wildly.
Usually when it decides to boost to anything between 1200-1400Mhz the voltage it gives it is WAY too low, like 1.05-1.12 ish volts.

Yesterday I even saw it boost to ~1480Mhz core with 1.1620v.. Yeah. Nice try. Instant get.device.removed DirectX crash.


----------



## invincibler

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Imprezzion*
> 
> When I play CS:GO for example, with a FPS cap of 300. It easily hits 300FPS even on max graphics settings and thus downclocks because of ''Util''.
> 
> This means my clocks go anywhere from ~1100Mhz to whatever I set as a max fluctuating wildly.
> Usually when it decides to boost to anything between 1200-1400Mhz the voltage it gives it is WAY too low, like 1.05-1.12 ish volts.
> 
> Yesterday I even saw it boost to ~1480Mhz core with 1.1620v.. Yeah. Nice try. Instant get.device.removed DirectX crash.


I'm jealous. Mine just hangs, and have to hard reset.

Maybe try using DSR? Though Minimum Voltage should work.


----------



## r0l4n

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Imprezzion*
> 
> When I play CS:GO for example, with a FPS cap of 300. It easily hits 300FPS even on max graphics settings and thus downclocks because of ''Util''.
> 
> This means my clocks go anywhere from ~1100Mhz to whatever I set as a max fluctuating wildly.
> Usually when it decides to boost to anything between 1200-1400Mhz the voltage it gives it is WAY too low, like 1.05-1.12 ish volts.
> 
> Yesterday I even saw it boost to ~1480Mhz core with 1.1620v.. Yeah. Nice try. Instant get.device.removed DirectX crash.


That's an scenario I didn't test, so I'll probably have the same issue. Will test.

By the way, that only shows a terrible implementation on the bios side, should raise volts before increasing clocks, and decrease clocks before sinking volts. So yeah, kudos to nvidia for that.


----------



## Tup3x

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Imprezzion*
> 
> When I play CS:GO for example, with a FPS cap of 300. It easily hits 300FPS even on max graphics settings and thus downclocks because of ''Util''.
> 
> This means my clocks go anywhere from ~1100Mhz to whatever I set as a max fluctuating wildly.
> Usually when it decides to boost to anything between 1200-1400Mhz the voltage it gives it is WAY too low, like 1.05-1.12 ish volts.
> 
> Yesterday I even saw it boost to ~1480Mhz core with 1.1620v.. Yeah. Nice try. Instant get.device.removed DirectX crash.


Annoying as hell... By the way, I made a thread @ NVIDIA forums regarding this issue: https://forums.geforce.com/default/topic/784294/geforce-900-series/boost-feature-causes-gtx-970-980-instability-in-low-utilisation-situations/


----------



## blah238

Flashed a modded BIOS to increase the power limit on my EVGA GTX 970s and it definitely helps with the throttling. These cards throttled pretty badly even at stock. There is still a little bit of power limit throttling, which I am assuming is a hardware limit since I set the software limit well above it. But I was also able to bump up my OC by 50MHz or so. Unfortunately any more causes instant grey screen crash in Firestrike. Wish I knew what was causing that, Heaven is fine.

Stable OC for me seems to be 1455 core/7520 mem (effective)


----------



## Woomack

When you have boost enabled and raise voltage then card will try to boost higher , the same with too high power limit. There are limits in clock tables for boost but if you set something wrong then it will try to force too high clock and will crash.
I have no problems with my cards at stock clocks or after some OC. I've noticed that sometimes drivers are acting weird after OC but that's all.


----------



## HAL900

or someone in KBT did set more than 1519mhz in boost?


----------



## Duddits11

Anyone that can spare a modified bios for Asus strix 970?


----------



## harkinsteven

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Duddits11*
> 
> Anyone that can spare a modified bios for Asus strix 970?


Duddits your post makes me think of this.


----------



## Boing7898

Did anyone figure out how to fix this issue, maybe editing the BIOS?
https://forums.geforce.com/default/topic/784294/geforce-900-series/boost-feature-causes-gtx-970-980-instability-in-low-utilisation-situations/


----------



## invincibler

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Boing7898*
> 
> Did anyone figure out how to fix this issue, maybe editing the BIOS?
> https://forums.geforce.com/default/topic/784294/geforce-900-series/boost-feature-causes-gtx-970-980-instability-in-low-utilisation-situations/


Use an overclocking program that supports increasing minimum voltage, like Thunder Master.


----------



## Cakewalk_S

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Duddits11*
> 
> Anyone that can spare a modified bios for Asus strix 970?


http://www.overclock.net/t/1517316/extract-and-flash-gtx-970-and-980-firmware-gpuz-test-build-and-new-nvflash-5-190/210#post_23046560


----------



## Edkiefer

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *RaleighStClair*
> 
> Its not just less demanding games but moments within a game where there is less demand on the GPU. Shadow of Mordor when reading artifacts, certain menus in BF4, certain menus or UI in Borderlands TPS, etc. This is at stock or overclocked, doesn't matter.


what menu's in BF4 are you talking about . you mean after a match the ones at top for weapons etc or you mean Esc main game menu's, options etc ?


----------



## Neilichou

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Imprezzion*
> 
> Yeah I get your point but I doubt mines even stable on stock Boost in CS:GO for example.....


Hi,
I have two Gigabyte G1 (the stock boost is 1405 for my two card) and I reach 1525/8020 with voltage at 1.275 volts (more and I got some artefacts). I flashed the bios and moved the three first sliders left and right to the max. I do not touch the TDP because the stock 112% setting is no problem for me : I only hit 85% : 90% max TDP with this voltage and this OC ... Really impressed with the TDP potential of these two cards but I am disappointed concerning the OC (my previous two MSI could reach 1607 but with a lot of throttle).

I tried to play BF4/DIII (with vertical sync), Half Life, CS and I do not have this problem : my two cards are stuck at 1.275 volts, even with low demanding games ...

I am french, so sorry for my poor english.


----------



## hurricane28

I have no problems like previous posts.

There is a reason why i buy MSI and that is quality.

I overclocked my previous MSI GTX 660ti power editon to the max and still no problems at all after one year of severe abuse.

Now with this one i have no problems whatsoever as well. I play games at an max boost clock of 1488MHz on the core and 1951Mhz for the memory with stock 1.212 volts and get no throttling at all.

The strange thing is that i get different reading from MSI AB and kombustor compare to unigene heaven.

These cards are made for gaming and some little overclocks, there is a reason why i bought the power edition GTX 660Ti and that is due to its triple over voltage.

It scored higher than any Asus, Gigabyte or whatever brand.

I never buy something else than MSI for GPU's.


----------



## Edkiefer

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *hurricane28*
> 
> I have no problems like previous posts.
> 
> There is a reason why i buy MSI and that is quality.
> 
> I overclocked my previous MSI GTX 660ti power editon to the max and still no problems at all after one year of severe abuse.
> 
> Now with this one i have no problems whatsoever as well. I play games at an max boost clock of 1488MHz on the core and 1951Mhz for the memory with stock 1.212 volts and get no throttling at all.
> 
> The strange thing is that i get different reading from MSI AB and kombustor compare to unigene heaven.
> 
> These cards are made for gaming and some little overclocks, there is a reason why i bought the power edition GTX 660Ti and that is due to its triple over voltage.
> 
> It scored higher than any Asus, Gigabyte or whatever brand.
> 
> I never buy something else than MSI for GPU's.


Same here, i had MSI 660ti PE/oC was great card, held max clocks always . So far I am not having any issues but I don't try to push chip to max . I am little below 1500 but honestly I can set it to 1400 and its not much differance in games, there no games i play that push these chips, at least on my res monitor (1600x1200).

For those with issues of low clocks and voltage giving stability problems . A easy way to test might be to try heven or valley, run it something like 1024 res, only 4x AA and set fps limiter in RTSS to a value that just tips the usage over 50-54% , that is the point generally to get higher clocks .
I just tested and my clocks went all over along with voltage (as low at 0.930 and up to 1.218 all depending on clock .
I have no issue doing this but it maybe easy way for others instead of a game at a specific game, map condition .

PS: I think we have to put this into perspective , the 970 for most part are OC from factory to like 80-100 mhz and were getting another 100+ easy, some 150mhz+ .
thats more than I can ever remember and its at extremely high clocks .
Maybe you can mess with min voltages on clock table so it only runs x clock at x voltage but with the way the voltage table looks now in 1.27 KBT, I personally wouldn't mess till we know its reading/writing correctly as many of the clock have 0 values, which of course is wrong .


----------



## bluedevil

Anyone have this Gigabyte GTX 970?

http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16814125685

Looks to be pretty much the same as a G1 less a backplate and few less heatpipes.


----------



## sonic2911

My MSI TF5's power is around 85% (max) even though I set 110%
While the EVGA ACX2.0 SC can go to 110% (max) with same setting when running HEAVEN


----------



## Fletcherea

Was looking at newegg yesterday to find out the length of that standard zotac model, looked up and said "in stock" frantically got it to my cart and got it, will be here in 4-7


----------



## Rickles

I must be one of the few that after benching their card puts it right back at stock. Games are just too goofy most the time. I've had stable clocks on cards for months, try a new game out and they instantly crash. From my experience in gaming you are gonna see 10-20% improvement with an overclock in framerate, that's not a large enough margin for me to even have 1 CTD, I'd much rather take the 10 fps hit and play stable, with a card that is top notch you are already likely ahead of the majority of people you are playing with/against.


----------



## bluedevil

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Fletcherea*
> 
> Was looking at newegg yesterday to find out the length of that standard zotac model, looked up and said "in stock" frantically got it to my cart and got it, will be here in 4-7


I ordered my Giga 970 on the 22nd and it will be here on the 30th....so much for the 4-7 days.


----------



## Rbby258

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *bluedevil*
> 
> I ordered my Giga 970 on the 22nd and it will be here on the 30th....so much for the 4-7 days.


Depending on what time you ordered it on the 22nd the 30th is 7 days soo...


----------



## Edkiefer

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *sonic2911*
> 
> 
> My MSI TF5's power is around 85% (max) even though I set 110%
> While the EVGA ACX2.0 SC can go to 110% (max) with same setting when running HEAVEN


The top card is the better one, it must have higher power values in its bios .(that is of course if both throttle correctly at 110% ).


----------



## bluedevil

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Rbby258*
> 
> Depending on what time you ordered it on the 22nd the 30th is 7 days soo...


About 11am GMT.


----------



## Aznlotus161

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Fletcherea*
> 
> Was looking at newegg yesterday to find out the length of that standard zotac model, looked up and said "in stock" frantically got it to my cart and got it, will be here in 4-7


Not to burst your bubble, but I'm not sure if the 970 by Zotac is as severely limited as its 980 counter-part.

It's worth looking into if you have plans to get into overclocking it.

http://www.gamersnexus.net/hwreviews/1666-zotac-gtx-980-extreme-benchmark-review-overclocking


----------



## swiftypoison

Has anyone upgraded from a GTX 770? I have a 770 Classy and want to upgrade to a 970, but I cant justify the $200+ ill be paying assuming I sell it at a decent price.

Playing at 1080p, mainly BF4 and [email protected], with a 4770K.

HELP.


----------



## invincibler

It's only about 30% faster normally, and quite a bit more when OCed.


----------



## OkanG

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *swiftypoison*
> 
> Has anyone upgraded from a GTX 770? I have a 770 Classy and want to upgrade to a 970, but I cant justify the $200+ ill be paying assuming I see it at a decent price.
> 
> Playing at 1080p, mainly BF4 and [email protected], with a 4770K.
> 
> HELP.


I would wait unless you don't feel like you don't get enough juice in BF4. If you're just upgrading cause "omg new shiny stuff", don't.


----------



## swiftypoison

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *OkanG*
> 
> I would wait unless you don't feel like you don't get enough juice in BF4. If you're just upgrading cause "omg new shiny stuff", don't.


Yeah thats exactly how I am feeling. And not it not given it trouble at all.

Thanks!


----------



## joeh4384

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *swiftypoison*
> 
> Has anyone upgraded from a GTX 770? I have a 770 Classy and want to upgrade to a 970, but I cant justify the $200+ ill be paying assuming I sell it at a decent price.
> 
> Playing at 1080p, mainly BF4 and [email protected], with a 4770K.
> 
> HELP.


970s do kick out serious folding PPD though. I was getting 250k to 300k ppd during the last foldathon.


----------



## Imprezzion

Well, I fixed the unstable boost downclocks thanks to a suggestion from another user.

Not the best fix ever but it's simple..

EVGA KBoost. Works like a charm. Card is locked on max boost at all times. So that goes for idle as well.. Not that I care cause it still idles lower then my 290x did..

I can now run any game I want super smooth without downclocking. Even CS:GO.


----------



## Exothermic1982

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *subyman*
> 
> He had a defective one and one with a low ASIC. I don't think that's anything particular to the card. I have the 970 SC ACX and I think the shroud is flimsy. It creaks when you touch it like it rubs against the aluminum fins. Doesn't feel as solid as other coolers I've messed with over the years.
> 
> I highly doubt they will do a reference cooler on it either because the board is shorter. During Firestrike the highest temps I got where low 60's even with a voltage bump. I'm happy with that.
> 
> Also, for those that got the EVGA ACX SC, did yours come with a backplate? I read in the techpowerup review that EVGA will either have backplates installed on the retail models or offer a backplate through the mail. Mine did not come with one and I was bummed. I started a thread at the EVGA forums so hopefully we get some details.


Brought my 970 sc ACX 2.0 two weeks ago, signed up for the promotion a week later, and received my backplate today. Wasn't even expecting it.


----------



## hurricane28

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Imprezzion*
> 
> Well, I fixed the unstable boost downclocks thanks to a suggestion from another user.
> 
> Not the best fix ever but it's simple..
> 
> EVGA KBoost. Works like a charm. Card is locked on max boost at all times. So that goes for idle as well.. Not that I care cause it still idles lower then my 290x did..
> 
> I can now run any game I want super smooth without downclocking. Even CS:GO.


Good, you have figured out whats causing it.

Kinda sad that you have to do a fix in order for the card is boosting properly.. I am glad i have no hardware issues anymore and my card is working like a charm without boost clock issues or down clock issues.

Is that boost clock issue you revering to normal or is it the card itself?


----------



## JoeDirt

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Aznlotus161*
> 
> Not to burst your bubble, but I'm not sure if the 970 by Zotac is as severely limited as its 980 counter-part.
> 
> It's worth looking into if you have plans to get into overclocking it.
> 
> http://www.gamersnexus.net/hwreviews/1666-zotac-gtx-980-extreme-benchmark-review-overclocking


It's just as bad. That OC+ crap is what makes it junk for overclocking. Im going to see what can be done about it tonight.


----------



## jrcbandit

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Imprezzion*
> 
> Well, I fixed the unstable boost downclocks thanks to a suggestion from another user.
> 
> Not the best fix ever but it's simple..
> 
> EVGA KBoost. Works like a charm. Card is locked on max boost at all times. So that goes for idle as well.. Not that I care cause it still idles lower then my 290x did..
> 
> I can now run any game I want super smooth without downclocking. Even CS:GO.


Hmm I'll have to try this. What happens with SLI, will both cards be at max clocks/volts constantly? Also, does the load percent still display properly, that would be the only way to tell if SLI is working if it is max clocks at idle.


----------



## LOKI23NY

Finally able to catch the Gigabyte G1 in stock on Newegg!









The last two times I've seen it in stock it was gone before I could even finish checking out.


----------



## Arizonian

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *LOKI23NY*
> 
> Finally able to catch the Gigabyte G1 in stock on Newegg!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The last two times I've seen it in stock it was gone before I could even finish checking out.


Congrats! Good feeling to score one finally after refreshing for days on end. I chose 4-7 business days free shipping and got here in 3.

Post pics when you get it set up.


----------



## Aznlotus161

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *JoeDirt*
> 
> It's just as bad. That OC+ crap is what makes it junk for overclocking. Im going to see what can be done about it tonight.


Well that's disappointing to hear.

It's odd cause I was kind of surprised Linus liked the Zotac 980 Extreme so much.

Guess it shows his videos really are meant for more of an overview than anything else at times.

Anyways, I have quite an issue with my Gigabyte 970 SLI set up recently.

Mid-way through, lots of blue artifacting on textures like trees/leaves running Unigine Heaven 4.0 .

I have not even overclocked either card, it's straight stock out of the box. Any ideas? It might very well be the voltage discrepancy that I need to fix.

Original benchmark post here:
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Aznlotus161*
> 
> Finally got some bench marking done after new build, so far all stock:
> 
> i5-4690K @ 1.044V with Gigabyte GTX 970 G1 SLI in a H440.
> 
> 1440p at Ultra/Extreme tess/8xAA fullscreen.
> 
> Drivers: 344.48 WHQL
> 
> 
> Max temps on cards were 64C and 71C, 2nd card being a bit hotter as expected.


----------



## fleetfeather

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *blah238*
> 
> Flashed a modded BIOS to increase the power limit on my EVGA GTX 970s and it definitely helps with the throttling. These cards throttled pretty badly even at stock. There is still a little bit of power limit throttling, which I am assuming is a hardware limit since I set the software limit well above it. But I was also able to bump up my OC by 50MHz or so. Unfortunately any more causes instant grey screen crash in Firestrike. Wish I knew what was causing that, Heaven is fine.
> 
> Stable OC for me seems to be 1455 core/7520 mem (effective)


Would you mind listing what you changed in KBT?


----------



## Exothermic1982

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jonny30bass*
> 
> I just got my EVGA backplate in the mail a few days ago. Too bad I returned my EVGA card before I could even use that backplate. Anyone wanna buy an EVGA backplate off of me? lol


Yeah, honestly I'm pretty unhappy with this card. Will only boost to 1418mhz and 3809mhz mem. Has an incredibly loud coil whine and the plastic shroud makes my old msi 670pe look like a hand crafted supercar in comparison. Considering sending back to newegg and eating the restock fee or tossing it on ebay and seeing what happens. Thank god I was able to order a Gigabyte G1 Gaming 20 mins ago. This is my 5th EVGA card in the last 8 years and it will most likely be the last purchase I ever make from them.


----------



## Imprezzion

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jrcbandit*
> 
> Hmm I'll have to try this. What happens with SLI, will both cards be at max clocks/volts constantly? Also, does the load percent still display properly, that would be the only way to tell if SLI is working if it is max clocks at idle.


GPU Load shows 0% all the time indeed.
Temperatures work so if the second card goes up properly in temps it should work.


----------



## jonny30bass

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Exothermic1982*
> 
> Yeah, honestly I'm pretty unhappy with this card. Will only boost to 1418mhz and 3809mhz mem. Has an incredibly loud coil whine and the plastic shroud makes my old msi 670pe look like a hand crafted supercar in comparison. Considering sending back to newegg and eating the restock fee or tossing it on ebay and seeing what happens. Thank god I was able to order a Gigabyte G1 Gaming 20 mins ago. This is my 5th EVGA card in the last 8 years and it will most likely be the last purchase I ever make from them.


My EVGA SC ACX 1.0 would boost to around 1440 MHz, but in some games it would only boost to the low 1300's MHz.
That was the first and last time I will ever buy an EVGA card. Luckily it is easy for me to return and exchange cards becauwe I got mine from Micro Center retail store.


----------



## JoeDirt

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Aznlotus161*
> 
> Well that's disappointing to hear.
> 
> It's odd cause I was kind of surprised Linus liked the Zotac 980 Extreme so much.
> 
> Guess it shows his videos really are meant for more of an overview than anything else at times.
> 
> Anyways, I have quite an issue with my Gigabyte 970 SLI set up recently.
> 
> Mid-way through, lots of blue artifacting on textures like trees/leaves running Unigine Heaven 4.0 .
> 
> I have not even overclocked either card, it's straight stock out of the box. Any ideas? It might very well be the voltage discrepancy that I need to fix.
> 
> Original benchmark post here:


Linus has a lot of good information but has always seemed as kind of a tool to me. Lots of butt kissing for the $50k of free stuff he gets every year. Wish I could give a suggestion the the SLI issue. That should not be happening with stock cards. I know there was a driver issue but that has been resolved on the last update.


----------



## ucantescape1992

Have we been able to figure out why these cards throttle at around 63-65C? My MSI Gaming 4G will downclock sometimes even if the power limit isn't past 100 (set to 110). It seems to happen at 63-65C, which is relatively low. The card doesnt seem to care if temp limit is set to 90C. My voltage isn't touched because we've all obviously found out voltage does nothing for overclocks.

My OC is / was +196/+500, that gave me 1560 core and 8002mem in BF4. The power limit never hit or came close to 110, but it still throttled down to 1546/1536 core if it went any more than 60C.


----------



## darrecky

There is not much about other cards than Gigabyte and MSI in this thread. I was a bit dissapointed with my Asus so far, very low TDP wont allow to much overclocking. Ive had a choice - GPU or Memory, never both. Now after modifing Power table in KBT I can overclock both. Ive tried 1500/9000 settings and it is working very well which makes me happy. TDP is up to 96% , no throttling, no overheating - all fine. If someone is interested with bios with my modifications - here it is

strix970_mod.zip 140k .zip file


----------



## Cakewalk_S

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *darrecky*
> 
> There is not much about other cards than Gigabyte and MSI in this thread. I was a bit dissapointed with my Asus so far, very low TDP wont allow to much overclocking. Ive had a choice - GPU or Memory, never both. Now after modifing Power table in KBT I can overclock both. Ive tried *1500/9000* settings and it is working very well which makes me happy. TDP is up to 96% , no throttling, no overheating - all fine. If someone is interested with bios with my modifications - here it is
> 
> strix970_mod.zip 140k .zip file


*9000!!!!!!!!!!*

















I think you mean 8000... That would be +1000 on the memory..lol


----------



## darrecky

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Cakewalk_S*
> 
> *9000!!!!!!!!!!*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I think you mean 8000... That would be +1000 on the memory..lol


You are right, 8000 - my mistake


----------



## invincibler

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Imprezzion*
> 
> Well, I fixed the unstable boost downclocks thanks to a suggestion from another user.
> 
> Not the best fix ever but it's simple..
> 
> EVGA KBoost. Works like a charm. Card is locked on max boost at all times. So that goes for idle as well.. Not that I care cause it still idles lower then my 290x did..
> 
> I can now run any game I want super smooth without downclocking. Even CS:GO.


Thunder Master didn't work for you?
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Cakewalk_S*
> 
> *9000!!!!!!!!!!*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I think you mean 8000... That would be +1000 on the memory..lol


IT'S OVER 9000!!!!


----------



## ucantescape1992

Has anyone done an MSI Gaming 4G bios yet? I've never used KBT and I see 8 sets of values under voltage tables. No clue what I'm doing so I'll wait until I get it so I don't catch my computer on fire.


----------



## tango bango

Anyone have this card? If so how is it?

http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16814487077&nm_mc=AFC-C8Junction&cm_mmc=AFC-C8Junction-_-na-_-na-_-na&cm_sp=&AID=10446076&PID=6202798&SID=


----------



## wefornes

hi everyone, i want to upgrade my gpu and i have the next question will be enough a single gtx 970 for gaming at 2560x1080 at ultra settings or i will need and gtx 980. I had seen many reviews that there is not such big diferrence betwen both cards about performance at 1080p or even 2k but theres a big prize difference about 200 U$$. Does any one have the same monitor like mine to tell about his experience at gaming at 2560x1080.

thanks a lot..!!


----------



## Duddits11

I have tried little with KBT, and even with bios from members here.
It seems that my Asus 970 is maxed out @1450 core (boost)
Memory is ok @ 8000
But the clock on the core is really a peace of *****.
And the temp is not a problem, I have waterblock on my gpu.
It seems that only one 8 pin is making the limit








I think I will sell this card and going for the Gigabyte when EK release a waterblock.


----------



## El Scotch

Cross-Posting from another thread

MSI GTX 970 OC's arrived today, and it looks _interesting._



Pictures time:

*Reference 980 PCB*



*Fotos*


----------



## Team Grinder

After a couple days of testing. Finally found my rock solid overclock. 1554/8300


----------



## cyph3rz

Here's another card that looks _interesting_:


----------



## joeh4384

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *cyph3rz*
> 
> Here's another card that looks _interesting_:


How does that cooler work? Never seen something like that.


----------



## Strileckifunk

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *joeh4384*
> 
> How does that cooler work? Never seen something like that.


Go-go-gadget...GPU fans?


----------



## Decheka

I am now an owner of a Gigabyte GTX 970 Windforce X3 OC. I am very impressed with the performance so far. Some coil whine is noticable though. Not horrible as far as I am concerned.


----------



## Strileckifunk

Updating me info as I've managed to squeeze a bit more out of this card.

Gigabyte G1 Gaming Rev. 1.1

ASIC: 74.9%

Running:

Core +175
Memory *+400* (Previously I thought I hit a cap on this around 150 because of a black screen, but now I think it was just a glitch. Can't hit +500 though)
Core Voltage +87
PL +112

GPU-Z Validation:


Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!







Unigine Valley 1.0 (Apparently I need to update this). Only ran this once and my MIN FPS is shockingly low...think I may revisit this later.


Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!







3D Mark:
http://www.3dmark.com/fs/3064273

Was running CPU @ 4.4ghz earlier. What's strange is, independently the CPU and GPU would score higher than usual, but the combined test would be lower than usual. Tweaked my OC to 4.3 and seems fine now.


----------



## blah238

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *fleetfeather*
> 
> Would you mind listing what you changed in KBT?


All I changed was the sixth max value to 225000 mW. I didn't mess with the others.


----------



## xliquidx

G1 970s in SLI @ stock clocks. Haven't done any sli voltage fixes yet.. one of the cards is a rev 1.0 and one is a 1.1. Flashed the older one to 1.1


----------



## doomlord52

Got my Asus GTX 970 strix the other day. I have to say, it's a great card. It absolutely crushes my old 2xGTX570 setup (seriously - 62% faster), and is obviously insanely better than when I was down to one (failing/Artifacting) 570.

3D Mark Firestrike - 10,737

I've managed to get about a 10% performance increase via OC'ing so far, and that's on stock voltages. However, I'm really not sure as to what a 'safe' voltage is for this card. I don't really want to go that high with the voltages, since I basically killed two cards via OC'ing (too high voltages, I think). Right now I'm running (via MSI afterburner) a +120% power limit, +196mhz core clock, +225mhz memory clock, and a custom fan profile (I set the fans to 0% below 50c, rather than 67). Those settings are the highest (within 5mhz) I can get while being 100% stable.

So yea, any suggestions?


----------



## Strileckifunk

Why do I feel like my CPU scores are lower than they should be for a 3770 @ 4.3


----------



## jonny30bass

I just ran a firestrike test with the default 3dmark settings. This is with an increased power limit (no throttling in default firestrike) and my max stable overclock at 1.256 V with 1540 MHz core clock / 7800 MHz memory clock. I'm finally satisfied with my card for now. I will probably leave it like this until skyn3t releases a bios for the 970 (if he decides to make one).

http://www.3dmark.com/fs/3064823


----------



## invincibler

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *wefornes*
> 
> hi everyone, i want to upgrade my gpu and i have the next question will be enough a single gtx 970 for gaming at 2560x1080 at ultra settings or i will need and gtx 980. I had seen many reviews that there is not such big diferrence betwen both cards about performance at 1080p or even 2k but theres a big prize difference about 200 U$$. Does any one have the same monitor like mine to tell about his experience at gaming at 2560x1080.
> 
> thanks a lot..!!


Go with a single 970 and save the cash. When you feel like there's a need for MOAR FPS, SLI that beast


----------



## Mattb2e

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Strileckifunk*
> 
> Updating me info as I've managed to squeeze a bit more out of this card.
> 
> Gigabyte G1 Gaming Rev. 1.1
> 
> ASIC: 74.9%
> 
> Running:
> 
> Core +175
> Memory *+400* (Previously I thought I hit a cap on this around 150 because of a black screen, but now I think it was just a glitch. Can't hit +500 though)
> Core Voltage +87
> PL +112
> 
> GPU-Z Validation:
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Unigine Valley 1.0 (Apparently I need to update this). Only ran this once and my MIN FPS is shockingly low...think I may revisit this later.
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 3D Mark:
> http://www.3dmark.com/fs/3064273
> 
> Was running CPU @ 4.4ghz earlier. What's strange is, independently the CPU and GPU would score higher than usual, but the combined test would be lower than usual. Tweaked my OC to 4.3 and seems fine now.


Something isn't right with your CPU scores. Both the physics score and overall seem a bit low, especially at 4.3ghz. Here is my Firestrike run with stock clocks on the GPU and CPU http://www.3dmark.com/3dm/4321643 .

I suspect that your overclock is unstable, or you have some other issue.

Edit: Your ram is reporting as being run at 667mhz in the FS run you posted, that means your underclocking your ram, whether it be unintentional, or intentional, that could equate to the lower score.


----------



## blah238

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mattb2e*
> 
> Edit: Your ram is reporting as being run at 667mhz in the FS run you posted, that means your underclocking your ram, whether it be unintentional, or intentional, that could equate to the lower score.


... or he could just have DDR-1333 RAM.


----------



## Mattb2e

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *blah238*
> 
> ... or he could just have DDR-1333 RAM.


His sig says he has 1866mhz ram.


----------



## blah238

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mattb2e*
> 
> His sig says he has 1866mhz ram.


oops


----------



## zeeee4

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *darrecky*
> 
> You are right, 8000 - my mistake


hey can you tell me your voltage to achieve that? because i just wanna get a rough idea about what my voltage should be at


----------



## nandapanda

Has anyone noticed that their MSI cards have a high pitched/annoying fan noise when it starts to speed up?


----------



## digitalforce

Hey all, I have two Gigabyte G1 970s in SLI. AWESOME performance, temps, cooling for the price.

That being said, I just checked the cards and one if the .FD BIOS and the other is .FC -- So, a few quesitons:

1 - Is one BIOS a better overclocker than the other?

2 - Is it safe to flash these cards now?

3 - Any other tips or tricks? Solid modded BIOS files available?

I am getting stable boost core in SLI around 1540 (!) and mem around 8000 (!) -- All staying under 70c. That being said, I'll get MASSIVE frame drops randomly. Then smooth.

TIA!









PS - I forgot to mention I literally ended up buying two of each of these cards below and SLI'd to test temps, performance, etc. The G1s were the best overall and the ones I'll be keeping:

* Gigabyte G1
* ASUS Strix
* MSI 4G
* Zotac Xtreme

UPDATE: *** - My G1 BIOS' in GPU Z don't even match up with the Techpowerup Database. My BIOS' say in GPU-Z:

84.04.1F.00.FC on Card1
84.04.1F.00.FD on Card2

Any ideas?


----------



## sy573mx

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *cyph3rz*
> 
> Here's another card that looks _interesting_:


Got This baby on Wednesday, will be installing today.


----------



## Xaer

I can add that I also did the same, but with different cards in SLI:
Zotac 970 (std) - (Too) low powerlimit of 106%, runs too hot for SLI
Gainward 970 (std, not phantom) - Extremely noisy under load, blower style fans
MSI 970 Gaming - My keepers, very quiet and powerful.
In general the price (+$50 pr card) and availability in Norway of the G1 is not worth it, even though they sound really awesome


----------



## wefornes

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *invincibler*
> 
> Go with a single 970 and save the cash. When you feel like there's a need for MOAR FPS, SLI that beast


I know that, but i hace a mini itx case with only one pcie. I think a should wait until a gtx 990 or something like that.


----------



## Rahldrac

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *xliquidx*
> 
> G1 970s in SLI @ stock clocks. Haven't done any sli voltage fixes yet.. one of the cards is a rev 1.0 and one is a 1.1. Flashed the older one to 1.1


I only get 4200 something with two G1 and a 4790k (not overclocked yet). So maybe the new 1.1 bios is better. I have revision A1 it says (Bios: 84.04.1F.00.62 according to GPU-Z)
Which driver version do you run?


----------



## Aluc13

Whats everyones opinion of the gainward? Not a lot of people post information on this card


----------



## Trolle BE

i was also looking at the gainward phantoms.
i used to have gtx 570 phantoms in sli and i liked those cards.
the 970 phantoms also looks great


----------



## Aluc13

I agree they look great but hardly any info on their performance


----------



## IcarusLSC

Joining the club I hope!

I am currently using two Zotac Omega 970's after some bad issues with a couple PNY's (one was DOA, the other had fans issues/noise), and wicked loud coil whiner of a MSI Gaming card! I didn't realize these Zotacs were locked so bad thought and this silly OC+ crap doesn't do anything! Need to decide if I'm going to keep these in the next few days. Been talking to the Zotac support yesterday, but nothing since, and it sounds like they don't care much. At least these have next to no coil whine (though a bit at black screens when FPS goes to like 4k!)

I wonder why so many people are having issues with these cards (most coil whine across the brands.)? I hope I don't need to return these too!









They are heck of an improvement over the 480's I had even with the AC Accelero coolers on them (they made amazing space heaters in the winter though!)


----------



## Cakewalk_S

After flashing over a dozen bios this morning, I'm convinced that KBT1.27 is not "fully" compatible with maxwell GM204 yet... I've tried almost every voltage combination you can think of and I still don't get a voltage over 1.188v... the only thing I've found is setting the top 3 values to 1.175v minimum and 1.250+ will unlock ASUS's GPUTweak to actually overvolt the card, and the 1.268v or whatever it is, is actually ~1.230v...


I can almost get 64fps in heaven4.0 on the extreme settings...


----------



## Clukos

I get some weird stuttering and GPU usage on Heaven. Especially during the night shots, is this the same for the 7xx series or just bad drivers for the 9xx?


----------



## Maintenance Bot

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *IcarusLSC*
> 
> Joining the club I hope!
> 
> I am currently using two Zotac Omega 970's after some bad issues with a couple PNY's (one was DOA, the other had fans issues/noise), and wicked loud coil whiner of a MSI Gaming card! I didn't realize these Zotacs were locked so bad thought and this silly OC+ crap doesn't do anything! Need to decide if I'm going to keep these in the next few days. Been talking to the Zotac support yesterday, but nothing since, and it sounds like they don't care much. At least these have next to no coil whine (though a bit at black screens when FPS goes to like 4k!)
> 
> I wonder why so many people are having issues with these cards (most coil whine across the brands.)? I hope I don't need to return these too!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> They are heck of an improvement over the 480's I had even with the AC Accelero coolers on them (they made amazing space heaters in the winter though!)


Are you using Zotac's Firestorm overclocking utility? If so, what version? Version 1.0.44.000 is the outdated version which locks gpu voltage at 1.20v. The new Version 1.0.44.003 raises the voltage barrier to 1.26v.


----------



## IcarusLSC

Yes, the newest version .003
Never seen the voltage higher than 1.20 with or without the OC+ cable and it doesn't matter if I try Afterburner of Firestorm


----------



## Maintenance Bot

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *IcarusLSC*
> 
> Yes, the newest version .003
> Never seen the voltage higher than 1.20 with or without the OC+ cable and it doesn't matter if I try Afterburner of Firestorm


Ok, gotcha. The Zotac 970 amp Extreme was delivered to my home yesterday but in out of town atm, so I can't use it yet. Im just curious as to what I may expect out of it. Thanks!


----------



## dVeLoPe

is it me or did anyoner else notice how newegg just ninja made all their 970s set to ''replacement only return policy''
when I ordered both my evga and gigabyte cards they said refundable within 30 days and now I CANT RETURN THEM ***!!!


----------



## mAnBrEaTh

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Naennon*
> 
> Maxwell Bios Editor BETA
> 
> 
> 
> use it at your own risk!
> feel free to report bugs/problems
> 
> http://www.file-upload.net/download-9741112/MaxwellBiosTweaker.rar.html


FYI from over in the 980 thread.


----------



## Hackslash

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mAnBrEaTh*
> 
> FYI from over in the 980 thread.


oi... fan speed is adjustable on my g1 bios.....

has someone tested it yet?


----------



## Clukos

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Hackslash*
> 
> oi... fan speed is adjustable on my g1 bios.....
> 
> has someone tested it yet?


Will do

Edit: It works










Msi afterburner still displays 34% as the minimum but i set it at 10% through the bios editor and it runs at 1100~ rpm instead of 1600.


----------



## Hackslash

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Clukos*
> 
> Will do
> 
> Edit: It works
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Msi afterburner still displays 34% as the minimum but i set it at 10% through the bios editor and it runs at 1100~ rpm instead of 1600.


excellent, can you make the fans stop?

or is 1100 rpm the minimum?

and BIG THX for testing


----------



## Clukos

Well i'll try but i am not sure whether it's good or not to run them at 0% given that Gigabyte themselves released the card that way. I'll give it a try though.


----------



## Cakewalk_S

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mAnBrEaTh*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Naennon*
> 
> Maxwell Bios Editor BETA
> 
> 
> 
> use it at your own risk!
> feel free to report bugs/problems
> 
> http://www.file-upload.net/download-9741112/MaxwellBiosTweaker.rar.html
> 
> 
> 
> FYI from over in the 980 thread.
Click to expand...

Nice!!! About time!

Use at your own risk! ASUS GTX970 Strix bios.
For card:

This will give you a GPUZ and MSI Afterburner voltage value of 1.200v. From the controller, its actually full load 1.223-1.230v and on closing menu's, 1.250v.
Beware as this will definitely create more heat. Also, TDP and max power table increased.

testvolt5.zip 137k .zip file


----------



## Clukos

And it seems like 0% doesn't work for the G1, lowest it'll go is 1100~ rpm but it's pretty much dead silent at that speed for me so it's not bad.


----------



## Hackslash

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Clukos*
> 
> And it seems like 0% doesn't work for the G1, lowest it'll go is 1100~ rpm but it's pretty much dead silent at that speed for me so it's not bad.


sweet!

do you flash via DOS or how to you get it flashed that fast?

i read you need to uninstall driver and stuff?

also what sliders do i need to modify for voltage unlock?


----------



## Edkiefer

Using new Maxwell bios editor , on MSI 970 gaming the boost limit is still grayed out here , everything else looks ok , voltage table is filled in and boost table .
maybe there a difference in 970 verse 980 as the above pic is a 980 .


----------



## Maintenance Bot

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dVeLoPe*
> 
> is it me or did anyoner else notice how newegg just ninja made all their 970s set to ''replacement only return policy''
> when I ordered both my evga and gigabyte cards they said refundable within 30 days and now I CANT RETURN THEM ***!!!


I noticed that also yesterday. Im sure they did this because they are probably getting gpu's returned to them by the truck load cause of coil whine issues or they don't overclock worth a damm.


----------



## Clukos

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Hackslash*
> 
> sweet!
> 
> do you flash via DOS or how to you get it flashed that fast?
> 
> i read you need to uninstall driver and stuff?
> 
> also what sliders do i need to modify for voltage unlock?


I just run a bat file inside the Nvflash folder with this command "nvflash -6 G1_970.rom"

No need to uninstall drivers, just go Device manager -> Disable gtx 970 -> flash -> enable gtx 970 and restart.


----------



## Hackslash

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Clukos*
> 
> I just run a bat file inside the Nvflash folder with this command "nvflash -6 G1_970.rom"
> 
> No need to uninstall drivers, just go Device manager -> Disable gtx 970 -> flash -> enable gtx 970 and restart.


thx, man!


----------



## samstars

So using the Maxxwell editor I've just increased the voltage for clock states 66 and above, hoping this should make both my cards run at the same voltage under load?

There's also 3 other voltage sliders at the very top, what are these for? Are they master settings?


----------



## HAL900

maxwell editor does not work properly. I set the clocks at 1500MHz without bostu and so I have 1 tab gpu-z and 2 already what vein with the manufacturer. This program is so bad that co0s I do? Only Memory cranked up. Here, in turn, 1 tab there is an error in the 2 correctly


----------



## Edkiefer

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *HAL900*
> 
> maxwell editor does not work properly. I set the clocks at 1500MHz without bostu and so I have 1 tab gpu-z and 2 already what vein with the manufacturer. This program is so bad that co0s I do? Only Memory cranked up. Here, in turn, 1 tab there is an error in the 2 correctly


Hi, could you give more info and don't shorthand your words, FWIW all your posts i have hard time figuring what your posting and i am sure others probably do too .

that is only way they can help you out .

Maybe post pic with problems pointed out if English is not your language .


----------



## Duddits11

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Cakewalk_S*
> 
> Nice!!! About time!
> 
> Use at your own risk! ASUS GTX970 Strix bios.
> For card:
> 
> This will give you a GPUZ and MSI Afterburner voltage value of 1.200v. From the controller, its actually full load 1.223-1.230v and on closing menu's, 1.250v.
> Beware as this will definitely create more heat. Also, TDP and max power table increased.
> 
> testvolt3.zip 137k .zip file


Tested it, does not work for me. Unigine valley crashes after 5 sec.
Artifacts is all over the place


----------



## HAL900

Duddits11
Cakewalk_S

your oc is the program is what you edit the bios


----------



## fleetfeather

After flashing a MBT modified vBIOS to raise the voltage limit for EVGA GTX 970's to 1.30v (up from the stock limit of 1.20v), how do I actually increase the voltage? EVGA PrecisionX still only shows the +37mV slider, and Afterburner Core Voltage slider is greyed out.

Thanks


----------



## Cannonkill

guys just saying but the 0% fan speed isn't all that great because my msi card idles at like 40-45c when browsing the internet or things like that


----------



## HAL900

maxwell bios editor is **** . .... 1455 mhz for MSI and 1519 mhz for gigabyte and the end


----------



## flopticalcube

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Cannonkill*
> 
> guys just saying but the 0% fan speed isn't all that great because my msi card idles at like 40-45c when browsing the internet or things like that


Can't you up the turn on temp in the fan curve profile?


----------



## Teskin89

I have a question: i bought the Gigabyte GTX 970 non-gaming edition. What's the difference between them? Mine cost 20 bucks less, but i heard that it has one less heatpipes. Do you think that there's a difference?


----------



## samstars

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *fleetfeather*
> 
> After flashing a MBT modified vBIOS to raise the voltage limit for EVGA GTX 970's to 1.30v (up from the stock limit of 1.20v), how do I actually increase the voltage? EVGA PrecisionX still only shows the +37mV slider, and Afterburner Core Voltage slider is greyed out.
> 
> Thanks


You have to change the voltage table so that min and max voltages are set at 1.3v


----------



## fleetfeather

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *samstars*
> 
> You have to change the voltage table so that min and max voltages are set at 1.3v


If I do set the minimum value higher, will my card still downvolt when not in a 3D environment? I would prefer it if voltage only ramped up when it was necessary to do so


----------



## HAL900

and what with there higher voltage 1.3V as most of the time will be 1.225v. It is msi afterburner with riva tuner. Turn on a gpu clock and vgpu. And look how nicely the clock jumps up to 200MHz


----------



## Vendari

Good day gents, would any of you know if the Zotac GTX 970/980 AMP! Extreme Edition cards are compatible with the Kraken G10?


----------



## Clukos

Just something to note about editing the fan in MBT, it seems like the card runs overall at lower RPM, not just idle. For example when 60% used to be 2100 rpm now it is 1600~, i don't see much of a difference in temps so that means the card will be more quiet both at idle and load.


----------



## Hackslash

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Clukos*
> 
> I just run a bat file inside the Nvflash folder with this command "nvflash -6 G1_970.rom"
> 
> No need to uninstall drivers, just go Device manager -> Disable gtx 970 -> flash -> enable gtx 970 and restart.




didnt work quite


----------



## welly59

Your using wrong version of nvflash


----------



## Cakewalk_S

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Duddits11*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Cakewalk_S*
> 
> Nice!!! About time!
> 
> Use at your own risk! ASUS GTX970 Strix bios.
> For card:
> 
> This will give you a GPUZ and MSI Afterburner voltage value of 1.200v. From the controller, its actually full load 1.223-1.230v and on closing menu's, 1.250v.
> Beware as this will definitely create more heat. Also, TDP and max power table increased.
> 
> 
> 
> Tested it, does not work for me. Unigine valley crashes after 5 sec.
> Artifacts is all over the place
Click to expand...

Try the new bios...changed it with MBT...


----------



## Hackslash

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *welly59*
> 
> Your using wrong version of nvflash


so whats the right one than?

iam using nvflash_5.190.0.1(www.station-drivers.com)


----------



## HAL900

Off digital boost. Vram overclocked to 8100MHZ. Oc gpu max 1455 mhz more is not going to edit the MBT. Voltage 1.1 V TPD approximately 70% of the 220 W

http://images66.fotosik.pl/306/33520c01c407b401.jpg
http://images66.fotosik.pl/306/3f6fbf413f6afbcf.jpg


----------



## HAL900

Hackslash

NVFlash with certifications disabled
http://s000.tinyupload.com/index.php?file_id=28741252702707245981


----------



## dante`afk

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Imprezzion*
> 
> Ok, i've build a BIOS that does everything right for once.
> 
> - Voltage set to 1.3120v load. (''1.2750v'') in monitoring. - Works, doesn't drop either.
> - Power set to ''100% = 300w. 111% = 333w''. Works 100%. On max volts and 1560Mhz it runs at ~85% power in Fire Strike.
> - Completely had to tweak PCI-E power delivery to actually make it happen. (125w 6-pin, 175w 8 pin now).
> - Based on 84.04.1F.00.B4 G1 Gaming Rev 1.0 BIOS.
> 
> It barely gets me one bin higher if even that's stable but at least the card doesn't crash in BF4's menu nor when alt-tabbing


can you share the bios?


----------



## Tup3x

Would doing this disable boost?


----------



## digitalforce

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dante`afk*
> 
> can you share the bios?


Yes, please do share. I have G1s in SLI and they are different BIOS levels.. no idear what to do at this point.


----------



## HAL900

disable boost = entry 0


----------



## Hackslash

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *HAL900*
> 
> Hackslash
> 
> NVFlash with certifications disabled
> http://s000.tinyupload.com/index.php?file_id=28741252702707245981


thx works now!

but the maxwell editor isnt quite there yet, a little bit buggy


----------



## Duddits11

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Cakewalk_S*
> 
> Try the new bios...changed it with MBT...


Ok I will.
Where is the dl link?


----------



## zajebani

@digitalforce

GIGABYTE 970 G1 B4 BIOS

B4M.zip 137k .zip file





1548 / 2000 MHZ 24/7 clock


----------



## Atzenkeeper500

Have you edit more Power to the Rails 1 + 2 and TDP too or only more PT and Voltage?


----------



## Aznlotus161

Just a little update on the my Heaven artifacts and voltage discrepancy and my attempt to fix it.

Unigine Heaven 4.0:
Screen grabs of consistent blue artifacting (didn't have this when I only ran with one card, haven't tested the 2nd card individually yet):


Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!












Read up on the thread with voltage fix linked *here*.

Downloaded Nvidia Inspector and got to testing.

Before values, all stock for each card:


Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!



GPU 1:
GPU 2:



Noticed the 1st card was rock steady at 1.2V most of the time while the other card not so much.

Did some monitoring as I had heaven run in the background.

Found that a delta of +27 Mhz in the core clock got me pretty close in matching the voltage to each other.

After values, +27 Mhz:


Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!








Artifacts are still prevalent and strong.

Not sure if it was something I did wrong, but maybe you guys can take note and also give me a few pointers.


----------



## iluvkfc

Maxwell Bios Tweaker is pretty cool, I have crafted a BIOS for my EVGA ACX 1.0 card and it lets me increase power limit. I am however having issues with voltage.

I have set some sliders up to 1.3V which is the maximum, more specifically the ones at the very top, the ones of P00 and P02, and the ones for some of the higher CLKs. By doing this I allowed my card to boost up to the highest level of 1392 MHz at stock which it wasn't doing before (this CLK is set to be enabled from 1.287V to 1.3V). I can use MSI Afterburner to change voltage to +100mV now, but voltage reported by GPU-Z only goes up to 1.212V (hard limit of this card?) And I can't really get much more out of the card than before, still crashes above 1500 MHz or so.

In red, values I changed





So, can anyone help me, at this point I have no idea how to proceed.


----------



## digitalforce

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *zajebani*
> 
> @digitalforce
> 
> GIGABYTE 970 G1 B4 BIOS
> 
> B4M.zip 137k .zip file
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 1548 / 2000 MHZ


Thank you! I am near these speed anyway on my current BIOS, it's just that each card has a different BIOS...


----------



## Atzenkeeper500

More TDP, more Voltage to both Rails, higher PowerTarget and max Voltage

http://abload.de/img/gtx970bios7fq06.jpg


----------



## HAL900

the best thing is clk 56 to 66 and not shift the first 3 sliders boost off








and 39 and 50 boost on


----------



## fleetfeather

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *iluvkfc*
> 
> Maxwell Bios Tweaker is pretty cool, I have crafted a BIOS for my EVGA ACX 1.0 card and it lets me increase power limit. I am however having issues with voltage.
> 
> I have set some sliders up to 1.3V which is the maximum, more specifically the ones at the very top, the ones of P00 and P02, and the ones for some of the higher CLKs. By doing this I allowed my card to boost up to the highest level of 1392 MHz at stock which it wasn't doing before (this CLK is set to be enabled from 1.287V to 1.3V). I can use MSI Afterburner to change voltage to +100mV now, but voltage reported by GPU-Z only goes up to 1.212V (hard limit of this card?) And I can't really get much more out of the card than before, still crashes above 1500 MHz or so.
> 
> In red, values I changed
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> So, can anyone help me, at this point I have no idea how to proceed.


Need to check voltage checkpoint readings. Your voltage may be getting applied as expected, but the software readings aren't accurate.


----------



## Hackslash

lol managed a 1580 / 2000 firestrike extreme run









volts at max fix first 3 sliders

6172 gpu score

5949 gpu score is 1518 / 1800

i noticed when i only change ram and first 3 voltage sliders to 1,3 - 1,3 it boosts itself to 1515 core somehow









edit: with a G1


----------



## samstars

Just had my cards at 1620Mhz before Heaven Crashed!!


----------



## Hornet85

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Hackslash*
> 
> lol managed a 1580 / 2000 firestrike extreme run
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> volts at max fix first 3 sliders
> 
> 6172 gpu score
> 
> i noticed when i only change ram and first 3 voltage sliders to 1,3 - 1,3 it boosts itself to 1515 core somehow
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> edit: with a G1


May I know what temperature are you getting with that?

I suspect my card (G1) may be throttling at 68-70c, but I'm not sure as I couldn't keep my temps below 68 even with max fan

Thanks.


----------



## Hackslash

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Hornet85*
> 
> May I know what temperature are you getting with that?
> 
> I suspect my card (G1) may be throttling at 68-70c, but I'm not sure as I couldn't keep my temps below 68 even with max fan
> 
> Thanks.


on firestrike i didnt notice throttling i can try heaven for a while and see what happens


----------



## Hornet85

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Hackslash*
> 
> on firestrike i didnt notice throttling i can try heaven for a while and see what happens


That will be great. Do let me know if the card could sustain it's clock and at what temps they are. Thanks


----------



## Hackslash

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Hornet85*
> 
> That will be great. Do let me know if the card could sustain it's clock and at what temps they are. Thanks


it dips clockspeeds between scenes and peak temp is 71 °C didnt see it go higher.

the dips are down to 1533, but i cant say if its real throttling or just a less demanding scene....

also GPUz Perfcaps shows some green Pwr Flags....

ill try to play alien for a while... this game kills it almost instant when unstable ^^


----------



## MikeGR7

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *digitalforce*
> 
> Hey all, I have two Gigabyte G1 970s in SLI. AWESOME performance, temps, cooling for the price.
> 
> That being said, I just checked the cards and one if the .FD BIOS and the other is .FC -- So, a few quesitons:
> 
> 1 - Is one BIOS a better overclocker than the other?
> 
> 2 - Is it safe to flash these cards now?
> 
> 3 - Any other tips or tricks? Solid modded BIOS files available?
> 
> I am getting stable boost core in SLI around 1540 (!) and mem around 8000 (!) -- All staying under 70c. That being said, I'll get MASSIVE frame drops randomly. Then smooth.
> 
> TIA!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PS - I forgot to mention I literally ended up buying two of each of these cards below and SLI'd to test temps, performance, etc. The G1s were the best overall and the ones I'll be keeping:
> 
> * Gigabyte G1
> * ASUS Strix
> * MSI 4G
> * Zotac Xtreme
> 
> UPDATE: *** - My G1 BIOS' in GPU Z don't even match up with the Techpowerup Database. My BIOS' say in GPU-Z:
> 
> 84.04.1F.00.FC on Card1
> 84.04.1F.00.FD on Card2
> 
> Any ideas?


Welcome to the club!
You've made an excellent choice!

I have the same cards in SLI too!
That said i have also two different bios myself.

84.04.1F.00.B4
84.04.1F.00.62

I get 1545 core with +200 mem. Totally stable under heavy Crysis 3 load. Volt+87mv, PL 112%. My custom fan curve spins 100%@60c.
The voltage is not the same on both but this is a known issue with drivers right now. It doesn't impact you in any way.
You'll get stable volts by checking the box "Force Constant Voltage" under Afterburner> Settings> General> Compatibility properties.

From your bios files i think you have Rev 1.1. You can check it at the white label in the side of the cards box.
I have Rev1.0 on both. Can your version lower the fans below 34% fan speed?
Also what are your Asics? Mine are 71.2% + 66.6%. Hope i helped with something.


----------



## dVeLoPe

i have gpuz 8.0 and i dont see perfcaps why??


----------



## samstars

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dVeLoPe*
> 
> i have gpuz 8.0 and i dont see perfcaps why??


I had the same problem so I went back to the previous version.

Also does anyone know why PerfCap Reason = SLI?

Is one of my cards holding the other card back?


----------



## MikeGR7

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Clukos*
> 
> Will do
> 
> Edit: It works
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Msi afterburner still displays 34% as the minimum but i set it at 10% through the bios editor and it runs at 1100~ rpm instead of 1600.












Is this for Rev1.0? What is the tested cards bios? E.g 84.04.1F.00.62 ?


----------



## Hornet85

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Hackslash*
> 
> it dips clockspeeds between scenes and peak temp is 71 °C didnt see it go higher.
> 
> the dips are down to 1533, but i cant say if its real throttling or just a less demanding scene....
> 
> also GPUz Perfcaps shows some green Pwr Flags....
> 
> ill try to play alien for a while... this game kills it almost instant when unstable ^^


Thanks a lot.









That was the peak temp I was getting too, and my card would drop back to default voltage along with the core speed, and it stays there.

I think if it dips down and get back up to max speed again, that's probably due to less demanding scene.


----------



## samstars

Making some good progress with both cards now running more or less the same voltage in SLI under load, one cards runs 30c hotter then the other one though and they're both under water!!! So I have a problem some where.

Will maybe have to strip her down tomorrow and check for any blocks or obstructions in the block itself.


----------



## HAL900

and I shelves bios editor will not work properly makings of a lowering oc to 1455 mhz and 1 v without bostu. Anyway, in msi max is 1.25V because tpd in above attached the 1550/1560 wiecejniz not count


----------



## iluvkfc

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *fleetfeather*
> 
> Need to check voltage checkpoint readings. Your voltage may be getting applied as expected, but the software readings aren't accurate.


Where are these voltage read points on EVGA card? I was under the impression that only high-end cards have them. I can try finding a multimeter somewhere...


----------



## Clukos

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MikeGR7*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Is this for Rev1.0? What is the tested cards bios? E.g 84.04.1F.00.62 ?


Yup rev 1.0 the bios is the B4 one


----------



## Aznlotus161

First 3DMark run with SLI Gigabyte 970 G1s, one card is +27 mhz on its core clock to compensate for the voltage discrepancy in my previous post.

Everything else is stock including the 4690K.



Link: http://www.3dmark.com/3dm/4496963


----------



## MikeGR7

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Clukos*
> 
> Yup rev 1.0 the bios is the B4 one


REP well deserved for finding this!
Now let's wait for Skynet to bring a version with disabled boost and more voltage.....









If you find one shoot a mate with it


----------



## semitope

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dVeLoPe*
> 
> is it me or did anyoner else notice how newegg just ninja made all their 970s set to ''replacement only return policy''
> when I ordered both my evga and gigabyte cards they said refundable within 30 days and now I CANT RETURN THEM ***!!!


as it should be. its not a good thing for people to be returning cards for dumb reasons just because they know they can get a refund. Just piling up used cards at the retailer. There are people buying several and then returning them after stressing the cards. Eventually return policies will get worse


----------



## dVeLoPe

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *semitope*
> 
> as it should be. its not a good thing for people to be returning cards for dumb reasons just because they know they can get a refund. Just piling up used cards at the retailer. There are people buying several and then returning them after stressing the cards. Eventually return policies will get worse


this is true but then again at the same time if I purchase a product (WHATEVER IT MAYBE) their has to be a return policy for legit reasons (not bad clockers etc)


----------



## digitalforce

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MikeGR7*
> 
> Welcome to the club!
> You've made an excellent choice!
> 
> I have the same cards in SLI too!
> That said i have also two different bios myself.
> 
> 84.04.1F.00.B4
> 84.04.1F.00.62
> 
> I get 1545 core with +200 mem. Totally stable under heavy Crysis 3 load. Volt+87mv, PL 112%. My custom fan curve spins 100%@60c.
> The voltage is not the same on both but this is a known issue with drivers right now. It doesn't impact you in any way.
> You'll get stable volts by checking the box "Force Constant Voltage" under Afterburner> Settings> General> Compatibility properties.
> 
> From your bios files i think you have Rev 1.1. You can check it at the white label in the side of the cards box.
> I have Rev1.0 on both. Can your version lower the fans below 34% fan speed?
> Also what are your Asics? Mine are 71.2% + 66.6%. Hope i helped with something.


Thanks for the reply! No matter what settings I used in Afterburner, my voltages are way different. Check out that awesome stable core though (1560):









EDIT: No, 34% is my minimum on the fans


----------



## MKOB

Guys any G1 fixed PL/VOLTS/TDP BIOS to use ?


----------



## Hackslash

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Hornet85*
> 
> Thanks a lot.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> That was the peak temp I was getting too, and my card would drop back to default voltage along with the core speed, and it stays there.
> 
> I think if it dips down and get back up to max speed again, that's probably due to less demanding scene.


running perfect for ~30 mins now

everything ultra TXAA2x + DSR 1440p


----------



## HAL900

http://images68.fotosik.pl/307/bb9aa6c31376b087.jpg

My moding bios. In real terms, increased core frequency of 1328 Mhz to 1455 - a boost off. Functional extra-low voltage from 1.225 to 1.093v . Memory raised from 7000 to 8100 MHz. All Ministers in the BIOS. Zero program


----------



## samstars

Hot to disable boost?


----------



## BlackDevil9

Any idea how to silence or remove coil whine on omega? I tried vsync it worked, but my fps is dropping now.


----------



## iluvkfc

My conclusion from testing: EVGA ACX 1.0 is limited to 1.212V, increasing voltage slider only affects voltage of low-performance state (P2) and does nothing for high-performance (P0) state: no temp or power consumption increase.


----------



## Fly2thesky

hello
What is the bios I should take for my sli 970 msi gaming ?


----------



## HAL900

someone tried to upload the bios 980 to gtx 970
hmmmm?


----------



## MKOB

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MKOB*
> 
> Guys any G1 fixed PL/VOLTS/TDP BIOS to use ?


----------



## MikeGR7

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *digitalforce*
> 
> Thanks for the reply! No matter what settings I used in Afterburner, my voltages are way different. Check out that awesome stable core though (1560):
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> EDIT: No, 34% is my minimum on the fans


Great boost!
The voltages WILL be different until nvidia fixes it's drivers.
What Revision/ Asic quality are your cards?


----------



## Clukos

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *HAL900*
> 
> someone tried to upload the bios 980 to gtx 970
> hmmmm?


"GPU missmatch"

If there is a way to flash a 980 bios to a 970 it's not available yet, or needs some other nvflash command.


----------



## samstars

Mawahahaha.... Got both cards boosting to the same 1.25v when run in SLI!!!



Got to strip the system down now and find out why the top card is running so much hotter then the bottom card, both are cooled with full cover blocks and being fed water in parallel by the EK bridge.

Might even take the block apart and see if it's not blocked, shouldn't be as it's a brand new block!


----------



## HAL900

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Clukos*
> 
> "GPU missmatch"
> 
> If there is a way to flash a 980 bios to a 970 it's not available yet, or needs some other nvflash command.


NVFlash with certifications disabled
http://s000.tinyupload.com/index.php?file_id=28741252702707245981

hmmm?


----------



## samstars

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *HAL900*
> 
> NVFlash with certifications disabled
> http://s000.tinyupload.com/index.php?file_id=28741252702707245981
> 
> hmmm?


That won't work as it's a complete GPU_ID mismatch and not just a BIOS one.


----------



## digitalforce

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MikeGR7*
> 
> Great boost!
> The voltages WILL be different until nvidia fixes it's drivers.
> What Revision/ Asic quality are your cards?


Also got MEM stable at 8000 -- W00t! That is no tweaking of the BIOS yet. Don't know if I even want to mess with a custom BIOS at this point...









How can I tell the Rev/Asic without opening up my case? I'm too lazy to tear it apart yet again.


----------



## HAL900

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *samstars*
> 
> That won't work as it's a complete GPU_ID mismatch and not just a BIOS one.


Did you check?


----------



## Hackslash

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Hackslash*
> 
> running perfect for ~30 mins now
> 
> everything ultra TXAA2x + DSR 1440p


still stable trying bf4 now


----------



## raiton30

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *samstars*
> 
> Mawahahaha.... Got both cards boosting to the same 1.25v when run in SLI!!!
> 
> 
> 
> Got to strip the system down now and find out why the top card is running so much hotter then the bottom card, both are cooled with full cover blocks and being fed water in parallel by the EK bridge.
> 
> Might even take the block apart and see if it's not blocked, shouldn't be as it's a brand new block!


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *samstars*
> 
> Mawahahaha.... Got both cards boosting to the same 1.25v when run in SLI!!!
> 
> 
> 
> Got to strip the system down now and find out why the top card is running so much hotter then the bottom card, both are cooled with full cover blocks and being fed water in parallel by the EK bridge.
> 
> Might even take the block apart and see if it's not blocked, shouldn't be as it's a brand new block!


How did you do it ? what did you change in maxwell tweaker.

I have 2x gtx 970 evga acx1.0 with the sli voltage problem, how can i achieve the same results ?

thx


----------



## doza

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Cakewalk_S*
> 
> Try the new bios...changed it with MBT...


tried this bios and finaly i see no more vrel and vop in perfcap
but u say u got higher voltages within this bios and that it reports 1.223-1.230v where i can see redings around 1.180v max, gpuz reports like yours 1.200v

still around 1530mhz no mater what bios for now


----------



## Hackslash

1580 died in bf4... trying 1570 now ^^


----------



## Xaer

Hi all

First of all, has there now been sucessful removal/upping of the power limit for MSI Gaming 970??







I can run @1560 core in Valley with reported 1.275v, in SLI, however when there are more demanding scenes, it throttles. The power limit say now 125% in Afterburner (custom bios). It is still throttling before that it seems. What values do I need to alter to up the power limit? Or does anyone have a working .rom file with the limit lifted?

And secondly, does anyone else loose the picture after like 10-60 seconds after exiting a 3D application? My screen says "no input" (DP connector) and I need to hard reset.


----------



## HAL900

MSI =1.25v not 1.275v


----------



## iliobossa

free upload pictures
Stock bios


----------



## Clukos

Hmm, the most i am getting is 65 when overclocked to max. What are you doing to get that +7 average fps?


----------



## Aznlotus161

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *samstars*
> 
> Mawahahaha.... Got both cards boosting to the same 1.25v when run in SLI!!!
> 
> 
> 
> Got to strip the system down now and find out why the top card is running so much hotter then the bottom card, both are cooled with full cover blocks and being fed water in parallel by the EK bridge.
> 
> Might even take the block apart and see if it's not blocked, shouldn't be as it's a brand new block!


Nice, what did you use?

My cards are giving me some weird artifacts during Heaven and I'm wondering if it's the voltage still.


----------



## iliobossa

1592/8360


----------



## iliobossa

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Clukos*
> 
> Hmm, the most i am getting is 65 when overclocked to max. What are you doing to get that +7 average fps?


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *iliobossa*
> 
> 
> free upload pictures
> Stock bios


Gigabyte GTX970 Gaming 1 rev.1 1592/8360 1,250v. Stock bios 84.04.1F.00.62


----------



## Duddits11

Can members who own Asus Strix 970 post their oc results.
Is it only me who has so poor result?
1455 (boost) /8000


----------



## Menta

WOW, this thread is on fire cant keep up! is there any bios for the 970 strix?


----------



## Menta

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Duddits11*
> 
> Can members who own Asus Strix 970 post their oc results.
> Is it only me who has so poor result?
> 1455 (boost) /8000


i get that too...+-


----------



## Xaer

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *HAL900*
> 
> MSI =1.25v not 1.275v


Running modded bios:


----------



## Hackslash

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *iliobossa*
> 
> Gigabyte GTX970 Gaming 1 rev.1 1592/8360 1,250v. Stock bios 84.04.1F.00.62


thats 200 % not stable....

iam down to 1550 / 2000, running fine in bf4 now!


----------



## HAL900

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Xaer*
> 
> Running modded bios:


and all time 1500+ hmmm? 3dmark fire strike resullt?


----------



## HAL900

Xaer
3dmark result ?


----------



## semitope

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Duddits11*
> 
> Can members who own Asus Strix 970 post their oc results.
> Is it only me who has so poor result?
> 1455 (boost) /8000


that seems common with the asus. I have seen some folks with 1500 all the way to 1600 but I'm guessing voltage is just set lower on the ASUS based on people seeing less than 1.2V. I'm waiting on seeing if anything happens with bios mods.


----------



## iliobossa

http://postimg.org/image/ivg8o3gmd/full/
image hosting no sign up

1572/8294 stock bios 14031 Graphics Score
http://www.3dmark.com/3dm/4295830


----------



## Xaer

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *HAL900*
> 
> Xaer
> 3dmark result ?


http://www.3dmark.com/3dm/4498613


----------



## HAL900

Core clock 1209 vs 1339 full stable 1.25v no trotling http://www.3dmark.com/3dm/4447624


----------



## Xaer

Core clock does not really matter much, does it? it is boost clock (when rather stable) that counts


----------



## HAL900

1.275V in MSi = trotling 1400 -1600MHZ
stable mhz in 1.25V . MAX TPD MSI 220W


----------



## amigafan2003

18869

http://www.3dmark.com/fs/3052009










Modded bios for equal voltages in SLI. Just need to figuire out how to get the voltages up now.


----------



## Clukos

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *iliobossa*
> 
> http://postimg.org/image/ivg8o3gmd/full/
> image hosting no sign up
> 
> 1572/8294 stock bios 14031 Graphics Score
> http://www.3dmark.com/3dm/4295830


Well that _is_ weird i get a higher Firestrike GPU score (http://www.3dmark.com/fs/3044234) but a way lower score on Heaven...


----------



## niciuffo

I'm getting a really low score on 3DMark Firestrike with 2x G1 970s. http://www.3dmark.com/3dm/4498705?
Both cards are running at 99% usage and 1562Mhz, with voltage maxed at +87mV.
Any idea why this is happening? It should be on the 16k range, but it's barely higher than a single stock 970.


----------



## Clukos

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *niciuffo*
> 
> I'm getting a really low score on 3DMark Firestrike with 2x G1 970s. http://www.3dmark.com/3dm/4498705?
> Both cards are running at 99% usage and 1562Mhz, with voltage maxed at +87mV.
> Any idea why this is happening? It should be on the 16k range, but it's barely higher than a single stock 970.


Windows 7 might be your problem. Firestrike supports Dx11.1 and that only works on windows 8+


----------



## doza

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Menta*
> 
> WOW, this thread is on fire cant keep up! is there any bios for the 970 strix?


try this one works great TDP increased only voltage is not maxed out but TDP will help u oc more than stock bios for sure

http://www.overclock.net/t/1514085/official-nvidia-gtx-970-owners-club/4860#post_23051724


----------



## niciuffo

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Clukos*
> 
> Windows 7 might be your problem. Firestrike supports Dx11.1 and that only works on windows 8+


I honestly didn't know that. Never thought it would give such a performance boost. I know that BF4 was almost unplayable at 1440p on W7 but ran smooth as butter on W8, where there was DX11.1 support. I guess that might be it.
EDIT: Any BIOS mod for the G1 for constant voltage in SLI?


----------



## samstars

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *niciuffo*
> 
> I'm getting a really low score on 3DMark Firestrike with 2x G1 970s. http://www.3dmark.com/3dm/4498705?
> Both cards are running at 99% usage and 1562Mhz, with voltage maxed at +87mV.
> Any idea why this is happening? It should be on the 16k range, but it's barely higher than a single stock 970.


It's fine, with my SLI 970's im faster then 99% of all systems.

Your result is faster then 98% of all systems.

My system with a single 970 is around the 93% mark.


----------



## samstars

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *amigafan2003*
> 
> 18869
> 
> http://www.3dmark.com/fs/3052009
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Modded bios for equal voltages in SLI. Just need to figuire out how to get the voltages up now.


You means like me?


----------



## Xaer

http://www.3dmark.com/3dm/4498787

Still hit the power limit on my MSI 970 Gaming. Can anyone shed any light on the ability to remove the limit?



http://www.3dmark.com/3dm/4498787 (Guess I need Windows 8.1 to really be able to "compete"







)


----------



## digitalforce

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Hackslash*
> 
> thats 200 % not stable....
> 
> iam down to 1550 / 2000, running fine in bf4 now!


This is about where I am 100% stable







Gigabyte G1 SLI


----------



## Hackslash

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *digitalforce*
> 
> This is about where I am 100% stable
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Gigabyte G1 SLI


nice









congrats, g1 cards are just the best and with unlocked fanspeed you cant even hear them while idle









love it!


----------



## blah238

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Xaer*
> 
> http://www.3dmark.com/3dm/4498787
> 
> Still hit the power limit on my MSI 970 Gaming. Can anyone shed any light on the ability to remove the limit?
> 
> 
> 
> http://www.3dmark.com/3dm/4498787 (Guess I need Windows 8.1 to really be able to "compete"
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> )


You could try the Windows 10 Technical Preview, it was even faster than 8.1 for me.


----------



## HAL900

220W limit will not change and so. How would you like it more with me Gigabyte 280W


----------



## digitalforce

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Hackslash*
> 
> nice
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> congrats, g1 cards are just the best and with unlocked fanspeed you cant even hear them while idle
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> love it!


I am wondering if I should even attempt BIOS tweaks at this point... 1560 core / 4000 mem is fantastic for a 970. A side note, I forgot how big of pain SLI profiles can be.. ugh.. Shadow of Mordor and Ryse still don't work right in SLI. DEBATING on 970 SLI vs 980 super OC...


----------



## Xaer

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *HAL900*
> 
> 220W limit will not change and so. How would you like it more with me Gigabyte 280W


Ok, so you say that the 220W is hard limit that cannot be soft-modded away (bios)?


----------



## HAL900

Not MBT or KBT


----------



## Fly2thesky

Hello,

Who has a modified bios for MSI 970 4g ?


----------



## Xaer

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Fly2thesky*
> 
> Hello,
> 
> Who has a modified bios for MSI 970 4g ?


Several of us do, but there is not much gain, as it is the power limit that is holding back (if anything), and as seen in the post above, it cannot be lifted yet...


----------



## Xaer

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *HAL900*
> 
> Not MBT or KBT


Ok, that sucks


----------



## niciuffo

Can someone point me to a guide that explains how to get stable 1.250V on both cards in SLI? I am being held back by the bottom one that can't go above 1.175V. I think I can push 1.6+GHz with 1.25V.


----------



## Hackslash

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *niciuffo*
> 
> Can someone point me to a guide that explains how to get stable 1.250V on both cards in SLI? I am being held back by the bottom one that can't go above 1.175V. I think I can push 1.6+GHz with 1.25V.


U can't


----------



## HAL900

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Fly2thesky*
> 
> Hello,
> 
> Who has a modified bios for MSI 970 4g ?


HAL900


----------



## samstars

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Hackslash*
> 
> U can't


I already have.....


----------



## HAL900

1455mhz @ 1.25V? I have 1455 @ 1.1V


----------



## niciuffo

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *samstars*
> 
> I already have.....


How?


----------



## samstars

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *HAL900*
> 
> 1455mhz @ 1.25V? I have 1455 @ 1.1V


It spiked at 1620Mhz


----------



## samstars

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *niciuffo*
> 
> How?


Changing all the sliders in the voltage table, a bit pointless for me though as it appears that PWR is always the limitation no matter how high up I push the voltage.


----------



## GamingWiidesire

I'll seriously pay someone if he can mod the 84.04.F1.00.62 G1 bios to the following:


10% Minimum fan speed -> ~1100 RPM
constant 1,275V (seems like the maximum with sliders cranked to the maximum (1,3V))
*lower idle clocks for 3 multi monitor state* . Maybe someone knows out here which state it is. I had a driver bug one time and 0,856V with 400 MHz CC und 810 MC actually worked without any flickering for 2x 1080p 120hz + 1x 1080p 144hz! That would be great for better idle temps/ power consumption
If someone thinks he can do this, PM me, I'll send you the bios if necessary.


----------



## HAL900

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *niciuffo*
> 
> How?




http://images66.fotosik.pl/307/3521fa771539a0cb.jpg
Normally















Quote:


> Originally Posted by *samstars*
> 
> It spiked at 1620Mhz


milion or bilion


----------



## Razzaa

Does the new nvflash work in windows or do i have to make a bootable usb?


----------



## doza

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Razzaa*
> 
> Does the new nvflash work in windows or do i have to make a bootable usb?


flashing under windows no problem....


----------



## Razzaa

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *doza*
> 
> flashing under windows no problem....


I have never flashed on desktop........maybe i should just dos it. So we can flash edited bios now?


----------



## HAL900

no nvflash dos for GM 204 only win


----------



## Anusha

I'm late to the game, so sorry if this has been already discussed.



Why benchmark or stress test is best when it comes to finding the max stable overclocks?

So far out of Valley, 3DMark Firestrike and Alien Isolation benchmark, 3DMark has been strictest.


----------



## Praetorr

Hey guys, quick question.

I'm returning my 970 ACX 1.0 to Amazon for a full refund due to various issues.

I snagged a Strix 970 OC from Newegg that arrives Monday.

I know it's kinda too late to ask this now... But do you guys think that I'm going to regret getting the Strix vs Gigabyte? I'm not looking for a mega-OC, but I don't want it throttling at stock clocks or anything.


----------



## HAL900

no flassher do for GM 204 only win . Yes we can edited bios now but bost state not proppertly good in MBT

https://www.dropbox.com/s/e92b9llglftbcgs/MSI%20970%20mbios.rom?dl=0
mod bios MSI 970 . 1455MHZ boost off , 8100MHZ vram , vgpu 1.1 V


----------



## Strileckifunk

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Anusha*
> 
> I'm late to the game, so sorry if this has been already discussed.
> 
> 
> 
> Why benchmark or stress test is best when it comes to finding the max stable overclocks?
> 
> So far out of Valley, 3DMark Firestrike and Alien Isolation benchmark, 3DMark has been strictest.


For me, I start with 3DMark 13. If it can complete the benchmark without crashing I move on to Battlefield 4 for about an hour or so.


----------



## Hackslash

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Strileckifunk*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Anusha*
> 
> I'm late to the game, so sorry if this has been already discussed.
> 
> 
> 
> Why benchmark or stress test is best when it comes to finding the max stable overclocks?
> 
> So far out of Valley, 3DMark Firestrike and Alien Isolation benchmark, 3DMark has been strictest.
> 
> 
> 
> For me, I start with 3DMark 13. If it can complete the benchmark without crashing I move on to Battlefield 4 for about an hour or so.
Click to expand...

+1 for bf4 its really good to test if stable


----------



## Azefore

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Praetorr*
> 
> Hey guys, quick question.
> 
> I'm returning my 970 ACX 1.0 to Amazon for a full refund due to various issues.
> 
> I snagged a Strix 970 OC from Newegg that arrives Monday.
> 
> I know it's kinda too late to ask this now... But do you guys think that I'm going to regret getting the Strix vs Gigabyte? I'm not looking for a mega-OC, but I don't want it throttling at stock clocks or anything.


Shouldn't throttle at all since most factory clocks are conservative relatively speaking among other things why it wouldn't. Two good things above the Gigabyte off the top of my hat would be the zero fan spinning until the load ramps up and the size difference inside your case (applicable? idk).


----------



## doza

i just found this on tehpowerup forum, is this safe metod to use, i dont trust these programs for voltage readings as they are not reliable

"if you have a digital multimeter you can also measure the voltage here yourself. connect the black probe to any metal on your case and the red probe to one of the two solder points, not sure if it's the upper or lower one. dont cause a short circuit by touching both at the same time with your probe"


----------



## samstars

So after playing with the BIOS it would seem that in SLI having the second card running at a lower voltage is limiting the primary card... Which sucks!!

Also no matter how high I change the TDP I still get power as the main limitation in GPU-Z.. Wonder if I should try and draw a few more watts from the PCIEX slot.


----------



## dean_8486

Okay so increasing power limit does not work but voltage does. Running evga oc scanner gpu burn, I hit the power limit at 112% (limit of 970 g1) no matter how high I increase it, currently 130%. Increasing voltage does help and stops voltage limits. Anyone with a 970 G1 does your card ever go over 112% ?


----------



## Razzaa

Well i increased the voltage limit to 1.3v on my G1 970 and as soon as i went past 1.25v my card started to act up. It crashed and i almost wasnt able to get back into Windows.


----------



## niciuffo

I found my max core overclock at 1597MHz with the 1.275V mod, still too hot for my taste (79°C in Heaven), so I think I'm going to stay with the stock BIOS at the moment at a more reasonable 1579MHz.
Heaven score for those interested (2x GTX 970 G1 Gaming):









By the way, memory was not OC'd since the temps were too high anyways for me.
Top card: 79°C, 78% fan speed
Bottom card: 67°C, 66% fan speed


----------



## Razzaa

Anyone have a good modded bios for the G1 Gaming 970?


----------



## jonny30bass

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Xaer*
> 
> http://www.3dmark.com/3dm/4498787
> 
> Still hit the power limit on my MSI 970 Gaming. Can anyone shed any light on the ability to remove the limit?
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> http://www.3dmark.com/3dm/4498787 (Guess I need Windows 8.1 to really be able to "compete"
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> )


I just made a bios that removes throttling due to power limit for the MSI Gaming 4G. It is based off of a bios that I got from r0l4n. It only has a max voltage of 1.256, but any higher than that would surely result in power limit throttling. You will get throttling at over 100% power limit with this bios, and adjusting the power limit in software does nothing. I just ran firestrike ultra with this bios and I did not get any throttling due to power limit; however, it did reach a max power limit of 99%. I was using 1540/7800 clocks with +31mV in Precision X for the firestrike ultra test. So you may get a throttle for like a second here and there. This bios is a lot better than stock bios for me, so try it out if you want.

Here is the link: http://www.mediafire.com/download/q32t1f2qeebcgp5/t970v2.rom

FLASH THIS AT YOUR OWN RISK! I AM NOT RESPONSIBLE FOR ANY DAMAGES THAT MAY OCCUR!


----------



## samstars

Mwahaha... Sussed out the power tabs, can now run 1.25v at 1500Mhz+ and not have GPU-Z throw up a single 'Pwr' perf cap


----------



## Xaer

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jonny30bass*
> 
> I just made a bios that removes throttling due to power limit for the MSI Gaming 4G. It is based off of a bios that I got from r0l4n. It only has a max voltage of 1.256, but any higher than that would surely result in power limit throttling. You will get throttling at over 100% power limit with this bios, and adjusting the power limit in software does nothing. I just ran firestrike ultra with this bios and I did not get any throttling due to power limit; however, it did reach a max power limit of 99%. I was using 1540/7800 clocks with +31mV in Precision X for the firestrike ultra test. So you may get a throttle for like a second here and there. This bios is a lot better than stock bios for me, so try it out if you want.
> 
> Here is the link: http://www.mediafire.com/download/q32t1f2qeebcgp5/t970v2.rom
> 
> FLASH THIS AT YOUR OWN RISK! I AM NOT RESPONSIBLE FOR ANY DAMAGES THAT MAY OCCUR!


Thanks a lot, will try it out!

Also, for anyone interested, I tried to collect the essence in what we have in the many hundred pages of here. Please see http://ethlo.com/oc/gtx970/

I will update if you care to give me feedback and corections.


----------



## GamingWiidesire

I just modded my 84.04.F1.00.62 G1 bios. It didn't change the minimum fan speed and I didn't get any higher voltage. I double flashed and also checked if it actually succeeded in flashing. Yes it did, but no changes are working


----------



## niciuffo

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *GamingWiidesire*
> 
> I just modded my 84.04.F1.00.62 G1 bios. It didn't change the minimum fan speed and I didn't get any higher voltage. I double flashed and also checked if it actually succeeded in flashing. Yes it did, but no changes are working


You need to change the first 3 rows in the Voltage section to max for the voltage to work, I set all 6 sliders to max (1.3V?) and got a steady 1.275V under load.


----------



## Razzaa

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *GamingWiidesire*
> 
> I just modded my 84.04.F1.00.62 G1 bios. It didn't change the minimum fan speed and I didn't get any higher voltage. I double flashed and also checked if it actually succeeded in flashing. Yes it did, but no changes are working


Odd. I changed my voltage so it can reach 1.3v but anything past 1.25v would crash. Im going to try tweaking a couple things later on.


----------



## Cannonkill

Can anyone post their msi 970 card bios that has a voltage change. I can boos up to 1570 ish when on stock bios with voltage at max and power at 120%


----------



## Razzaa

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *niciuffo*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *GamingWiidesire*
> 
> I just modded my 84.04.F1.00.62 G1 bios. It didn't change the minimum fan speed and I didn't get any higher voltage. I double flashed and also checked if it actually succeeded in flashing. Yes it did, but no changes are working
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You need to change the first 3 rows in the Voltage section to max for the voltage to work, I set all 6 sliders to max (1.3V?) and got a steady 1.275V under load.
Click to expand...

I did that and had major crashes. I must have done something wrong. I noticed when i increased my clocks to +200mv it jumped to 1650MHz for some reason.


----------



## GamingWiidesire

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *niciuffo*
> 
> You need to change the first 3 rows in the Voltage section to max for the voltage to work, I set all 6 sliders to max (1.3V?) and got a steady 1.275V under load.


I did. Flashed successfully. May voltage was 1,26V as before.


----------



## Sycksyde

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Razzaa*
> 
> Anyone have a good modded bios for the G1 Gaming 970?


+1

I can't hit 1500mhz and I need more voltage.


----------



## bluedevil

Quick question to those with a 1440P and BF4, anyone hitting 1.5ghz on a 970 and getting over 90FPS?


----------



## USlatin

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *bluedevil*
> 
> Quick question to those with a 1440P and BF4, anyone hitting 1.5ghz on a 970 and getting over 90FPS?


+1

I would like to know what is the min FPS at 1,500 or even a bit lower clock


----------



## Strileckifunk

Depends on the map. I'm usually somewhere between 80-100 FPS from what I've seen.


----------



## iluvkfc

God forbid anyone else is stuck with an EVGA GTX 970... but I am looking for some confirmation that 1.212 V is the max voltage on those cards (except SSC/FTW) without any extra mods because that is where it maxes at in GPU-Z for me.

I really need more than 1.212 V, I've literally never gotten a TDR with this card, only hard locks.


----------



## nandapanda

I picked up a Gigabyte today. It's doing ok, little bit louder than i'd hoped and getting some whine through the speakers under load but apart from that pretty good! Temps aren't phenomenal, just did a single run through of Heaven and it got to 68 degrees @ stock fan speeds.

Getting some really annoying buzzing through my speakers though n.ot too sure what to do about that


----------



## jonny30bass

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *iluvkfc*
> 
> God forbid anyone else is stuck with an EVGA GTX 970... but I am looking for some confirmation that 1.212 V is the max voltage on those cards (except SSC/FTW) without any extra mods because that is where it maxes at in GPU-Z for me.
> 
> I really need more than 1.212 V, I've literally never gotten a TDR with this card, only hard locks.


I used to have the EVGA SC ACX 1.0 GTX 970, and it wouldn't go any higher than 1.212V. So I returned it and now I have an MSI Gaming 4g GTX 970 and I am using it at 1540/7800 clocks @ 1.256V. Also got rid of the throttling with a bios mod.


----------



## JoeDirt

So I'm intrigued by this. No where in my volt table do I have 1.210v listed anymore but I find it twice right here. Any ideas? I have tried to change them and correct the checksum and flash but on reboot the card is disabled.

Just below the highlighted you will find where you change the first three items in the voltage table.


----------



## Nooze

Got my 970s today!

20141025_153532.jpg 1798k .jpg file


Besides the SLI voltage issue, the cards run pretty well. I overclocked them to the point where I didn't add have to add more voltage - as I am a bit unsure how to change the voltage (besides using MSI AB) and I have heard mixed results that they don't actually change the voltage, or the voltage readings are off or something. Could anyone give me some advice for a beginner on overclocking GPUs?









How much should I increment my voltage when OCing? Should I use MSI AB to change the voltage?

I can't seem to fix this SLI voltage issue still

I got 170+ to the GPU clock
and +400 to mem

I pushed it too +200 but didn't finish the firestrike demo and kind of froze. So I assume I need to add more voltage if I wanted it to run that fast?

here was my last successful score:

FirestrikeScore1.PNG 308k .PNG file


Firestrikescore2.PNG 50k .PNG file


Any advice would be great


----------



## digitalforce

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Nooze*
> 
> Got my 970s today!
> 
> 20141025_153532.jpg 1798k .jpg file
> 
> 
> Besides the SLI voltage issue, the cards run pretty well. I overclocked them to the point where I didn't add have to add more voltage - as I am a bit unsure how to change the voltage (besides using MSI AB) and I have heard mixed results that they don't actually change the voltage, or the voltage readings are off or something. Could anyone give me some advice for a beginner on overclocking GPUs?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> How much should I increment my voltage when OCing? Should I use MSI AB to change the voltage?
> 
> I can't seem to fix this SLI voltage issue still
> 
> I got 170+ to the GPU clock
> and +400 to mem
> 
> I pushed it too +200 but didn't finish the firestrike demo and kind of froze. So I assume I need to add more voltage if I wanted it to run that fast?
> 
> here was my last successful score:
> 
> FirestrikeScore1.PNG 308k .PNG file
> 
> 
> Firestrikescore2.PNG 50k .PNG file
> 
> 
> Any advice would be great


Hey there, not a super in depth guide but I would try to find a stock, stable core first. +200 is quite a bit depending on which card you have. I have two Gigabyte G1s and I am stabled at +150 on the core. When I increase the voltage to max in afterburner, my cores ramp up higher in game. Start with just finding a stable core first. I also get +500 on my mem which is pretty awesome for these cards.


----------



## MikeGR7

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *digitalforce*
> 
> Also got MEM stable at 8000 -- W00t! That is no tweaking of the BIOS yet. Don't know if I even want to mess with a custom BIOS at this point...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> How can I tell the Rev/Asic without opening up my case? I'm too lazy to tear it apart yet again.


Hey i've told you that already!









So just look at the side of the Gigabyte box in a small white label which anong other things say REV 1.X.
As for asic quality just right click on the GPUz window and select "Read Asic".


----------



## digitalforce

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MikeGR7*
> 
> Hey i've told you that already!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> So just look at the side of the Gigabyte box in a small white label which anong other things say REV 1.X.
> As for asic quality just right click on the GPUz window and select "Read Asic".


Rev 1.1 on both cards and 69.6% on ASIC

I just hit this by offsetting my first GPU by -40 on the core. AMAZING speeds but is it physically even possible to get much higher?







Note that your voltages are a lot closer if you offset your cores. I was only stabled around 1550 before but gained a good 25+ mhz or so.

1580+ on the core - 4000 or so on mem!


----------



## iluvkfc

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *JoeDirt*
> 
> 
> 
> So I'm intrigued by this. No where in my volt table do I have 1.210v listed anymore but I find it twice right here. Any ideas? I have tried to change them and correct the checksum and flash but on reboot the card is disabled.
> 
> Just below the highlighted you will find where you change the first three items in the voltage table.


I don't know how to interpret this picture you posted but I have the same issue of not having 1.212 V in the volt table but GPU remaining at 1.212 V no matter what. Still not sure if it's a hardware limitation or something that can be fixed with further BIOS mod, or a hack of some kind. EVGA ACX 1.0 btw.


----------



## gib6717

Any ideas why is one of my cards only showing 2gb memory?


----------



## Nooze

I think where it is at, which is 170+ is stable. Let it run on heaven for 3-4 hours and no issues. But I'd love to push it more by increasing the volts, however.

Also, both of my cards are rev. 1.0. Should I upgrade to 1.1?


----------



## Mattb2e

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *gib6717*
> 
> Any ideas why is one of my cards only showing 2gb memory?


Try GPUz instead.


----------



## gib6717

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mattb2e*
> 
> Try GPUz instead.


Yep both 4gb there. Thanks


----------



## welly59

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *samstars*
> 
> That won't work as it's a complete GPU_ID mismatch and not just a BIOS one.


i could get you a modified nvflash with no GPU check but I would not recommend flagging 980 bios to a 970!!


----------



## Razzaa

Cant get anymore voltage than 1.275 on modded bios even when it is set at 1.3v. Tried to run Firestrike @ 1610MHz and got driver crashes. Rolled back to stock since i can run 1592MHz @ 1.25v.

Gigabyte G1 Gaming 970


----------



## Br3ach

Like others I gave this a try and upped the voltage on my MSI 970 G4 to 1.3 in both the master sliders and the 59 + clock sliders - didn't make a difference - my max voltage is still 1.26. With stock BIOS I'm Vrel and Vop limited at 1.26, which drops to 1.24 Vrel limited when temps get above 65C (my card has a good TDP so that's not an issue). One thing I noticed is that bumping voltage to 1.3 seems to have removed the Vop limit, but Vrel is still in place. So either there's a hardware limit or there's an issue with the tweaker, or I don't know how to use it ;-) Ideas?


----------



## Thulk

Hey, I just wanted to thank Clukos and Hackslash for the gigabyte fan bios fix. I was about to send it (windforce 3xOC) back. I had to flash twice for some reason, but it took the second time; getting around the same 1100 RPMs now.

Tom


----------



## Hackslash

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Thulk*
> 
> Hey, I just wanted to thank Clukos and Hackslash for the gigabyte fan bios fix. I was about to send it (windforce 3xOC) back. I had to flash twice for some reason, but it took the second time; getting around the same 1100 RPMs now.
> 
> Tom


:thumbup:


----------



## Xaer

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Razzaa*
> 
> Cant get anymore voltage than 1.275 on modded bios even when it is set at 1.3v. Tried to run Firestrike @ 1610MHz and got driver crashes. Rolled back to stock since i can run 1592MHz @ 1.25v.
> 
> Gigabyte G1 Gaming 970


Added your experience here: http://ethlo.com/oc/gtx970/#gigabyte_g1


----------



## Xaer

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Br3ach*
> 
> Like others I gave this a try and upped the voltage on my MSI 970 G4 to 1.3 in both the master sliders and the 59 + clock sliders - didn't make a difference - my max voltage is still 1.26. With stock BIOS I'm Vrel and Vop limited at 1.26, which drops to 1.24 Vrel limited when temps get above 65C (my card has a good TDP so that's not an issue). One thing I noticed is that bumping voltage to 1.3 seems to have removed the Vop limit, but Vrel is still in place. So either there's a hardware limit or there's an issue with the tweaker, or I don't know how to use it ;-) Ideas?


This bios newvoltsMSI.rom, will give you higher voltage: http://ethlo.com/oc/gtx970/#msi_g. It did not yield any significant gain though...


----------



## Xaer

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Thulk*
> 
> Hey, I just wanted to thank Clukos and Hackslash for the gigabyte fan bios fix. I was about to send it (windforce 3xOC) back. I had to flash twice for some reason, but it took the second time; getting around the same 1100 RPMs now.
> 
> Tom


Where can I find this BIOS?


----------



## Thulk

Xaer,

I pulled my bios with GPUZ, opened it with Maxwell Tweaker, and put it back on the card.

Tom


----------



## xliquidx

Hope nvidia pull their finger out and get this sli bug fixed soon even though bios could probably fix it


----------



## Jam0r

So have been playing a bit more since my first higher voltage bios

Before the card used to downclock in 3dmark firestrike but would run heaven and gaming fine.

So tweaked it further.

Increased the TDP base clock, 3D base clock and Boost clock to the Gigabyte G1 settings so basically, my MSI is now a G1 out of the box.

Voltage has been increased to 1.3 (GPUz reports 1.275v and the multi meter shows 1.325v on load). I also increased the clocks on the individual boost levels to 1.3v

Power table has been tweaked. Card TDP is now 280 with the PCI-e slot power level raised. Power Limit is now 250 @ 100% and 280 @ 112%

I also set the memory clock from 3500 to 4000 as default.

No limits reached shown in GPUz

No more boost changes in firestrike, still trying to clock the card higher. With fan on 100% for benching card hits 54 degrees.


----------



## IcarusLSC

No one modding/messing with the Zotac Omegas? I can't get newest Firestorm or Afterburner to do anything with my cards. The OC+ cable doesn't seem to make difference either...


----------



## Hackslash

lol i noticed after unlocking the fanspeed of my g1, it goes lower by itself









awesome!


----------



## niciuffo

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Hackslash*
> 
> lol i noticed after unlocking the fanspeed of my g1, it goes lower by itself
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> awesome!


How did you manage to do that? I can't change Fan settings in KBT, they are greyed out.
EDIT: I can change them in MBT, what settings did you use?


----------



## Hackslash

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *niciuffo*
> 
> How did you manage to do that? I can't change Fan settings in KBT, they are greyed out.
> EDIT: I can change them in MBT, what settings did you use?


just enter a 0 % and you are done







(minimum percentage)

the fans cant turn off, lowest is around 1000 rpm

its exactly what i wanted, but the gigabyte support was to stupid to fix it in their bios.
now we can do it without them


----------



## doza

huh... i had to be first one in something







, i think i blowed up my strix, i opend defoult bios and only tweaked power limitd (TDP), flashed it and tested it for about 25 min, than comp frozed and now when ever i instal gpu driver i get black screen, if no driver is instaled i can use computer.
managed to flash org bios back to card, but no change...
gona try reinstal windows but i thing that wont help it


----------



## asm99

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jam0r*
> 
> So have been playing a bit more since my first higher voltage bios
> 
> Before the card used to downclock in 3dmark firestrike but would run heaven and gaming fine.
> 
> So tweaked it further.
> 
> Increased the TDP base clock, 3D base clock and Boost clock to the Gigabyte G1 settings so basically, my MSI is now a G1 out of the box.
> 
> Voltage has been increased to 1.3 (GPUz reports 1.275v and the multi meter shows 1.325v on load). I also increased the clocks on the individual boost levels to 1.3v
> 
> Power table has been tweaked. Card TDP is now 280 with the PCI-e slot power level raised. Power Limit is now 250 @ 100% and 280 @ 112%
> 
> I also set the memory clock from 3500 to 4000 as default.
> 
> No limits reached shown in GPUz
> 
> No more boost changes in firestrike, still trying to clock the card higher. With fan on 100% for benching card hits 54 degrees.


You don't mind sharing your MSI modified bios, please.


----------



## doza

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *doza*
> 
> huh... i had to be first one in something
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> , i think i blowed up my strix, i opend defoult bios and only tweaked power limitd (TDP), flashed it and tested it for about 25 min, than comp frozed and now when ever i instal gpu driver i get black screen, if no driver is instaled i can use computer.
> managed to flash org bios back to card, but no change...
> gona try reinstal windows but i thing that wont help it


sry for quoteing my self just wana say if someone will have this kind of problem solution is simple









just RESEAT YOUR GPU and problem fixed.... let the flashing continue


----------



## Naennon

Maxwell Bios Editor 1.31 BETA



improved Fan-Control and fixed Voltage Settings

http://s000.tinyupload.com/?file_id=86198362978390776472


----------



## Hackslash

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Naennon*
> 
> Maxwell Bios Editor 1.31 BETA
> 
> 
> 
> improved Fan-Control and fixed Voltage Settings
> 
> http://s000.tinyupload.com/?file_id=86198362978390776472


AWESOME, keep em coming









THX!


----------



## sy573mx

I was just about to upload pics of my new Gainward GTX 970 Phantom, seems like the card is dead....









Tried driver sweeper even in safe mode, Once the new card is in I get a black screen tried with Dvi & HDMI and got nothing.

I'm guessing the card is faulty, fans spin up fine both 6-pin power cables are attached - does not seem to boot into windows at all (when I press the power button it switches off immediately. When I put the old card back in it boots fine.


----------



## Nark96

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *sy573mx*
> 
> I was just about to upload pics of my new Gainward GTX 970 Phantom, seems like the card is dead....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Tried driver sweeper even in safe mode, Once the new card is in I get a black screen tried with Dvi & HDMI and got nothing.
> 
> I'm guessing the card is faulty, fans spin up fine both 6-pin power cables are attached - does not seem to boot into windows at all (when I press the power button it switches off immediately. When I put the old card back in it boots fine.


Yep sounds like a dead card. Just RMA it asap, or return it and buy a different brand. Probably a bad batch, you just got unlucky dude


----------



## doza

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Nark96*
> 
> Yep sounds like a dead card. Just RMA it asap, or return it and buy a different brand. Probably a bad batch, you just got unlucky dude


did u flash bios?
try to reseat gpu maybe u get lucky


----------



## Nark96

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *doza*
> 
> did u flash bios?
> try to reseat gpu maybe u get lucky


He cant even install drivers... how can he flash the bios?


----------



## doza

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Nark96*
> 
> He cant even install drivers... how can he flash the bios?


ah sry i did not see he wrote new gpu...


----------



## Clukos

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *sy573mx*
> 
> I was just about to upload pics of my new Gainward GTX 970 Phantom, seems like the card is dead....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Tried driver sweeper even in safe mode, Once the new card is in I get a black screen tried with Dvi & HDMI and got nothing.
> 
> I'm guessing the card is faulty, fans spin up fine both 6-pin power cables are attached - does not seem to boot into windows at all (when I press the power button it switches off immediately. When I put the old card back in it boots fine.


Try to switch from UEFI to Legacy in your mobo bios for the PCIe lane. If that doesn't work well RMA time i guess.


----------



## Hackslash

someone tested 1,6 V?










new version can do that apparently


----------



## Edkiefer

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jam0r*
> 
> So have been playing a bit more since my first higher voltage bios
> 
> Before the card used to downclock in 3dmark firestrike but would run heaven and gaming fine.
> 
> So tweaked it further.
> 
> Increased the TDP base clock, 3D base clock and Boost clock to the Gigabyte G1 settings so basically, my MSI is now a G1 out of the box.
> 
> Voltage has been increased to 1.3 (GPUz reports 1.275v and the multi meter shows 1.325v on load). I also increased the clocks on the individual boost levels to 1.3v
> 
> Power table has been tweaked. Card TDP is now 280 with the PCI-e slot power level raised. Power Limit is now 250 @ 100% and 280 @ 112%
> 
> I also set the memory clock from 3500 to 4000 as default.
> 
> No limits reached shown in GPUz
> 
> No more boost changes in firestrike, still trying to clock the card higher. With fan on 100% for benching card hits 54 degrees.


Hi Jamor
Sounds good but be careful with PCI-E slot (table 3 down) as MB spec is 75w max , I wouldn't push that to high even though AFAIK AMD did on there 295x2 .


----------



## the3Xiled

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Naennon*
> 
> Maxwell Bios Editor 1.31 BETA
> 
> 
> 
> improved Fan-Control and fixed Voltage Settings
> 
> http://s000.tinyupload.com/?file_id=86198362978390776472


Could you please explain what each value in the experimental fan control means? RPM01 and RPM02 are min-max RPM that's clear to me, the same goes to Value01 and 02 = fan speed in %.
But what exactly are RPMs11-15 and Values X, 11-13 for? Thanks.


----------



## sy573mx

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Clukos*
> 
> Try to switch from UEFI to Legacy in your mobo bios for the PCIe lane. If that doesn't work well RMA time i guess.


It worked









So happy I don't have to send it back.


----------



## Clukos

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *sy573mx*
> 
> It worked
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> So happy I don't have to send it back.


Glad to help!


----------



## JoeDirt

NVFlash 5.196 certificate checks bypassed

http://s000.tinyupload.com/index.php?file_id=10644874493034645265


----------



## Tup3x

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *the3Xiled*
> 
> Could you please explain what each value in the experimental fan control means? RPM01 and RPM02 are min-max RPM that's clear to me, the same goes to Value01 and 02 = fan speed in %.
> But what exactly are RPMs11-15 and Values X, 11-13 for? Thanks.


I'd be interested too.


----------



## dean_8486

Stable, no throttling 1579 Core 7908 Memory. Seems to be working








This is gaming stable just played BF4 for over 2 hours with no issues.


----------



## sy573mx




----------



## JoeDirt

That's wild looking


----------



## MKOB

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *JoeDirt*
> 
> NVFlash 5.196 certificate checks bypassed
> 
> http://s000.tinyupload.com/index.php?file_id=10644874493034645265


What does this do ?

NEED A FIXED BIOS FOR MY G1 FOR THE LOVE OF GOD !!!!!


----------



## Fletcherea

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Aznlotus161*
> 
> Not to burst your bubble, but I'm not sure if the 970 by Zotac is as severely limited as its 980 counter-part.
> 
> It's worth looking into if you have plans to get into overclocking it.
> 
> http://www.gamersnexus.net/hwreviews/1666-zotac-gtx-980-extreme-benchmark-review-overclocking


Meh, not too worried about it. Got it because of its size and using dual fans, coming from a 760, the out of the box 970 experience should be swell, I hope








My 760 was my first time in the low $200 market, this is my 1st dive into the $300 market (always used to be in the $150 range, 460, 7850, etc) Excited !


----------



## m4ntic0r

I don´t understand the power table..

I have 2x Gainward GTX970, 2x6Pins .. so 75+75+75w -> 225w

*my original bios settings look like this:*



if I have all values on the original and only set PT on 75000 + 79500 + 79500 = 234000 (Def. and Max.) that doesnt change anything? In Fire Strike and Core Voltage jumps, WHY?
Is it not so that the card can consume 73.7 watts (234000-160300) more ??

I don´t get it..

I saw a difference when i changed the 6pin power rails so MAX 105000, but the PT was only 200000 Def and 220000 Max and fixed voltage 1.275v
Firestrike stable 1502/4000 without drops.

What are "save" values for 2x6pin cards, and why the hell its not enough to only change the PT??


----------



## Jaeflash

Anyone played around with a 970 FTW yet? I just got two 970 FTWs on Friday and haven't had a lot of time to play with them myself yet. I probably won't until Monday, I'll put up my OC and benchmark results when I have them.


----------



## JoeDirt

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MKOB*
> 
> What does this do ?


It's the newest version of NVFlash with the certificate checks bypassed so you can flash custom BIOS.


----------



## Rbby258

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Naennon*
> 
> Maxwell Bios Editor 1.31 BETA
> 
> improved Fan-Control and fixed Voltage Settings
> 
> http://s000.tinyupload.com/?file_id=86198362978390776472


Does the 1.6v voltage actually work?


----------



## dean_8486

1 way to find out ...


----------



## sy573mx

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *m4ntic0r*
> 
> I don´t understand the power table..
> 
> I have 2x Gainward GTX970, 2x6Pins .. so 75+75+75w -> 225w
> 
> *my original bios settings look like this:*
> 
> 
> 
> if I have all values on the original and only set PT on 75000 + 79500 + 79500 = 234000 (Def. and Max.) that doesnt change anything? In Fire Strike and Core Voltage jumps, WHY?
> Is it not so that the card can consume 73.7 watts (234000-160300) more ??
> 
> I don´t get it..
> 
> I saw a difference when i changed the 6pin power rails so MAX 105000, but the PT was only 200000 Def and 220000 Max and fixed voltage 1.275v
> Firestrike stable 1502/4000 without drops.
> 
> What are "save" values for 2x6pin cards, and why the hell its not enough to only change the PT??


Each card has 2 6 pin power cables, so should you not have to change 6 settings - 2 x pcie & 4 x 6pin ?
just asking


----------



## JoeDirt

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Naennon*
> 
> Maxwell Bios Editor 1.31 BETA
> 
> 
> 
> improved Fan-Control and fixed Voltage Settings
> 
> http://s000.tinyupload.com/?file_id=86198362978390776472


Fan settings work for me. Thanks dude!


----------



## m4ntic0r

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *sy573mx*
> 
> Each card has 2 6 pin power cables, so should you not have to change 6 settings - 2 x pcie & 4 x 6pin ?
> just asking


no. you edit the bios for one card, not both


----------



## Naennon

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MKOB*
> 
> NEED A FIXED BIOS FOR MY G1 FOR THE LOVE OF GOD !!!!!


read the last posts inside this thread dude....


----------



## sy573mx

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *m4ntic0r*
> 
> no. you edit the bios for one card, not both


Thank you, did not know.


----------



## GamingWiidesire

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *the3Xiled*
> 
> Could you please explain what each value in the experimental fan control means? RPM01 and RPM02 are min-max RPM that's clear to me, the same goes to Value01 and 02 = fan speed in %.
> But what exactly are RPMs11-15 and Values X, 11-13 for? Thanks.


I'd like to know as well.


----------



## MKOB

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Naennon*
> 
> read the last posts inside this thread dude....


I can't i have no idea about the overclock thing,nothing other than setting it on Afterburner,changing volts an stuff in the BIOS is something that i have no idea what to do and to scared to play with it need someone to provide a ready safe BIOS file then i can take it over from there .

PLEASE SHARE YOUR G1 BIOS WITH US ! jesus i mean am i asking for the keys of heaven ?


----------



## jwsg

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Naennon*
> 
> Maxwell Bios Editor 1.31 BETA
> 
> 
> 
> improved Fan-Control and fixed Voltage Settings
> 
> http://s000.tinyupload.com/?file_id=86198362978390776472


Thanks for the update. I have the Inno3D 970 OC which did not respond to the percentage fan control in the previous version staying at minimum 37% 1100 rpm in Precision X.

This time I changed RPM01 and RPM11 which the new MBE read as 1100 - which is correct. RPM02 is 3000 (max?) for my card and 1100 is 37% of 3000

I chose 800 and after flashing and reboot Precision X allows selection down to 27% as expected - great!

Unfortunately the actual RPM (from GPU-Z) refuses to drop below the original 1100.

Perhaps there is yet anther value to change? - There will be a minimum physical speed for the fans but I'm surprised that the BIOS software limit would be exactly the physical limit without any margin.


----------



## MKOB

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dean_8486*
> 
> 1 way to find out ...


Seriously?ahhhhhh ffs man just upload it


----------



## Rbby258

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MKOB*
> 
> Seriously?ahhhhhh ffs man just upload it


Who put a carrot down your urethra? He was saying try it to find out as no one currently knows as the tools only just been updated to have the option of 1600mv.


----------



## JoeDirt

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MKOB*
> 
> Seriously?ahhhhhh ffs man just upload it


Not your personal army. So educate yourself with the information at hand and make an educated guess on what to change and then observe the results. Then make more adjustments based on those results. Demanding on here will get you no where fast.


----------



## MKOB

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Rbby258*
> 
> Who put a carrot down your urethra? He was saying try it to find out as no one currently knows as the tools only just been updated to have the option of 1600mv.


what ? he has his card on 1579 and core volt 100%, so what exactly to find out ? it just takes a couple of clicks to upload a file u know.


----------



## Hackslash

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MKOB*
> 
> what ? he has his card on 1579 and core volt 100%, so what exactly to find out ? it just takes a couple of clicks to upload a file u know.


upload your bios here, i can set you 0 % minimum fan and 1,3 V, like mine, is that enough?


----------



## mAnBrEaTh

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Naennon*
> 
> Maxwell Bios Editor 1.31 BETA
> 
> 
> 
> improved Fan-Control and fixed Voltage Settings
> 
> http://s000.tinyupload.com/?file_id=86198362978390776472


Why in MSI 4 Gaming bios is Boost Limit greyed out?


----------



## Naennon

you need to have alle 3 Entries
post a screenshot of greyed out boost limit


----------



## MKOB

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Hackslash*
> 
> upload your bios here, i can set you 0 % minimum fan and 1,3 V, like mine, is that enough?


Yes please! but what do you mean by "0 % minimum fan" ? and how safe is it when using 1.3 v ?

Bios link

edit: sorry for asking too many questions,by 1.3v that will show in Afterburner's osd as 1.300v correct ?


----------



## Pandora's Box

where's skyn3t with his custom bios? All I want is higher 3d clock speed, boost disabled...


----------



## Hackslash

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MKOB*
> 
> Yes please! but what do you mean by "0 % minimum fan" ? and how safe is it when using 1.3 v ?
> 
> Bios link


0 % means lowest is around 1000 rpm without turning off the fans and it will do that auto









1,3 V is probably safe because the range is from 1,2 - 1,6 V soooo you see its on the low end ^^

i also bumped the vram to 1800, because its an even number









gm204MKOB.zip 274k .zip file


tell me how it went, i left the stock one and the modded one in the *.zip









+ you dont need to increase TDP on G1


----------



## Naennon

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Pandora's Box*
> 
> where's skyn3t with his custom bios? All I want is higher 3d clock speed, boost disabled...


you can edit themselve


----------



## mAnBrEaTh

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Naennon*
> 
> you need to have alle 3 Entries
> post a screenshot of greyed out boost limit


What do you mean all 3 entries









TDP Entry 1

3D Base Entry 2

Boost Entry 0

Boost Limit still greyed out...


----------



## Naennon

man... go to boost table tab
right mouse - FIX clocks


----------



## MKOB

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Hackslash*
> 
> 0 % means lowest is around 1000 rpm without turning off the fans and it will do that auto
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 1,3 V is probably safe because the range is from 1,2 - 1,6 V soooo you see its on the low end ^^
> 
> i also bumped the vram to 1800, because its an even number
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> gm204MKOB.zip 274k .zip file
> 
> 
> tell me how it went, i left the stock one and the modded one in the *.zip
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> + you dont need to increase TDP on G1


K man ill try this out and come back in one peace hopefully ill be doing the steps from here LINK (5th post)thats how to do this correct ?


----------



## Hackslash

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MKOB*
> 
> K man ill try this out and come back in one peace hopefully ill be doing the steps from here LINK thats how to do this correct ?


use latest nvflash posted here some pages ago.

disable gtx 970 in device manager
flash bios
activate gtx 970
reboot
enjoy









and if you dont like it, flash the stock one back and let me know


----------



## Hackslash

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Naennon*
> 
> man... go to boost table tab
> right mouse - FIX clocks


is the value in boost table bottom accurate?

i mean if i set 1550 there is it 1550 afterwards?


----------



## semitope

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MKOB*
> 
> I can't i have no idea about the overclock thing,nothing other than setting it on Afterburner,changing volts an stuff in the BIOS is something that i have no idea what to do and to scared to play with it need someone to provide a ready safe BIOS file then i can take it over from there .
> 
> PLEASE SHARE YOUR G1 BIOS WITH US ! jesus *i mean am i asking for the keys of heaven ?*










depends on who you ask


----------



## Br3ach

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Naennon*
> 
> Maxwell Bios Editor 1.31 BETA
> 
> 
> 
> improved Fan-Control and fixed Voltage Settings
> 
> http://s000.tinyupload.com/?file_id=86198362978390776472


With 1.31 I get an error opening the .180 MSI 970 BIOS:
https://dl.dropboxusercontent.com/u/28406605/180.rom

************** Exception Text **************
System.ArgumentOutOfRangeException: Value of '5895' is not valid for 'Value'. 'Value' should be between 'Minimum' and 'Maximum'.
Parameter name: Value
at System.Windows.Forms.NumericUpDown.set_Value(Decimal value)
...

Also, IMO enabling 1.6V is likely to kills lots of cards - nVidia said 1.25 is max safe, 1.3 can probably cut it, but 1.6...?


----------



## Naennon

1.6V is predefined by NVidia - you can set it - it won't work, it is a voltage range not the actual voltage







- and btw - USE IT AT YOUR OWN RISK - remember that for every change you make to your bios

@ Breach: noticed (value to low for some cards/vendors)


----------



## Tup3x

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Naennon*
> 
> you can edit themselve


I would definitely do that but I can't figure out how to disable the boost. xD


----------



## MikeGR7

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Hackslash*
> 
> 0 % means lowest is around 1000 rpm without turning off the fans and it will do that auto
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 1,3 V is probably safe because the range is from 1,2 - 1,6 V soooo you see its on the low end ^^
> 
> i also bumped the vram to 1800, because its an even number
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> gm204MKOB.zip 274k .zip file
> 
> 
> tell me how it went, i left the stock one and the modded one in the *.zip
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> + you dont need to increase TDP on G1


Halo. Can you help me also?
Three short questions.

I read that some bios has looser mem timings, your version is normal or relaxed?
Also, the max rpm stay unaffected or are they lower? Someone posted that by applying the fan fix lowered the min rpm to 1100 but ALSO lowered the max rpm to 1600 { default 3100}.
Last which bios is the base? Eg mine has 84.04.1F.00.62.

Thanks for your time!


----------



## mAnBrEaTh

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Naennon*
> 
> man... go to boost table tab
> right mouse - FIX clocks


"Fix Clocks" did nothing. Boost limit still greyed out. Here is OEM MSI Bios http://www.techpowerup.com/vgabios/162573/msi-gtx970-4096-140911.html


----------



## HAL900

true boost statest inaction properly. For msi 1455 and 1519 max


----------



## ochevidnost

Am I the only one who can't get past +7500 mem ? (MSI 970 Gaming 4G)
1548 core stable, but can't push mem further. Is it really much difference between 7500 and 8000 ?


----------



## Naennon

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mAnBrEaTh*
> 
> "Fix Clocks" did nothing. Boost limit still greyed out. Here is OEM MSI Bios http://www.techpowerup.com/vgabios/162573/msi-gtx970-4096-140911.html


fixed your bios take that one

http://s000.tinyupload.com/index.php?file_id=71285279041884964845


----------



## Hackslash

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MikeGR7*
> 
> Halo. Can you help me also?
> Three short questions.
> 
> I read that some bios has looser mem timings, your version is normal or relaxed?
> Also, the max rpm stay unaffected or are they lower? Someone posted that by applying the fan fix lowered the min rpm to 1100 but ALSO lowered the max rpm to 1600 { default 3100}.
> Last which bios is the base? Eg mine has 84.04.1F.00.62.
> 
> Thanks for your time!


Dont know about mem timings, just give me the one thats on your card right now, i can modify that.

Max RPM is unaffected, it still goes up to ~3100 rpm, tested it









Base is yours, just upload it here i can mod it for you if you want.

Finished Alien Isolation Story (not the DLC), no hicups no nothing just perfect @ 1550 / 2000


----------



## quick1unc

Here's a 4k run on firestrike, hits even the SLI cards pretty hard:\


----------



## MKOB

@ Hackslash: the flashing passed and i got it stable at 1549 if i push it more than that i start getting colored squares anyway the problem is that when benchmarking on Firestrike and Heaven Benchmark 4.0 the scores are the same as if it was on stock clocks......


----------



## Hackslash

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MKOB*
> 
> @ Hackslash: the flashing passed and i got it stable at 1549 if i push it more than that i start getting colored squares anyway the problem is that when benchmarking on Firestrike and Heaven Benchmark 4.0 the scores are the same as if it was on stock clocks......


have you checked gpu score?

not overall?


----------



## mAnBrEaTh

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Naennon*
> 
> fixed your bios take that one
> 
> http://s000.tinyupload.com/index.php?file_id=71285279041884964845


Thank you







I see now invalid Boost States.


----------



## mrzoo

these are my stock scores something is up
1377 heaven
8705 firestrike
2250 valley

G1 gtx 970
cpu fx8320


----------



## MKOB

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Hackslash*
> 
> have you checked gpu score?
> 
> not overall?


Yup, its even lower than stock

stock : Graphics Score 13336
now : Graphics Score 12946


----------



## MikeGR7

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Hackslash*
> 
> Dont know about mem timings, just give me the one thats on your card right now, i can modify that.
> 
> Max RPM is unaffected, it still goes up to ~3100 rpm, tested it
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Base is yours, just upload it here i can mod it for you if you want.
> 
> Finished Alien Isolation Story (not the DLC), no hicups no nothing just perfect @ 1550 / 2000


OK I have 2X Gigabyte G1 Rev1.0 GTX970.
They have different bios and i've got no idea what's best. Maybe when you look at them in the editor you'll find differences or not.
Here is both. Mod the one you find best.

GigabyteG1Rev1.0.zip 274k .zip file


I named them with the version's name.

Really Thank you.


----------



## Hackslash

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MKOB*
> 
> Yup, its even lower than stock
> 
> stock : Graphics Score 13336
> now : Graphics Score 12946


i get @1550 / 2000

13723


----------



## Hackslash

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MikeGR7*
> 
> OK I have 2X Gigabyte G1 Rev1.0 GTX970.
> They have different bios and i've got no idea what's best. Maybe when you look at them in the editor you'll find differences or not.
> Here is both. Mod the one you find best.
> 
> GigabyteG1Rev1.0.zip 274k .zip file
> 
> 
> I named them with the version's name.
> 
> Really Thank you.


do you want the same 1,3 V and 0 % fan?

i think you need to flash each card with the right bios


----------



## MKOB

I dont understand,before using this new BIOS i only used AB 1516 and got 13336 but now with the new BIOS on 1549 its 12946,i mean shouldn't it be more than that ?


----------



## Hackslash

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MKOB*
> 
> I dont understand,before using this new BIOS i only used AB 1516 and got 13336 but now with the new BIOS on 1549 its 12946,i mean shouldn't it be more than that ?


yep it should.... does your card throttle?


----------



## Xaer

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jam0r*
> 
> So have been playing a bit more since my first higher voltage bios
> 
> Before the card used to downclock in 3dmark firestrike but would run heaven and gaming fine.
> 
> So tweaked it further.
> 
> Increased the TDP base clock, 3D base clock and Boost clock to the Gigabyte G1 settings so basically, my MSI is now a G1 out of the box.
> 
> Voltage has been increased to 1.3 (GPUz reports 1.275v and the multi meter shows 1.325v on load). I also increased the clocks on the individual boost levels to 1.3v
> 
> Power table has been tweaked. Card TDP is now 280 with the PCI-e slot power level raised. Power Limit is now 250 @ 100% and 280 @ 112%
> 
> I also set the memory clock from 3500 to 4000 as default.
> 
> No limits reached shown in GPUz
> 
> No more boost changes in firestrike, still trying to clock the card higher. With fan on 100% for benching card hits 54 degrees.


How did it go? Any issues? Would you like to share your BIOS, I will put it up on http://ethlo.com/oc/gtx970/ with full credits to you, of course!


----------



## MKOB

GPU's temp never got over 69 and the clock never dropped if that's what you mean.


----------



## Hackslash

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MikeGR7*
> 
> OK I have 2X Gigabyte G1 Rev1.0 GTX970.
> They have different bios and i've got no idea what's best. Maybe when you look at them in the editor you'll find differences or not.
> Here is both. Mod the one you find best.
> 
> GigabyteG1Rev1.0.zip 274k .zip file
> 
> 
> I named them with the version's name.
> 
> Really Thank you.


 MikeGR7.zip 548k .zip file


minimum fan 0 % (~1000 rpm)
mem 1800
Voltage 1,3 V

there is a difference in power tables, but i dont think it makes a difference on our cards








g1 is total overkill in tdp department
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MKOB*
> 
> 
> GPU's temp never got over 69 and the clock never dropped if that's what you mean.


weird have you tried no OC just the modded bios?
also try it without that overlay and monitor with gpuz.


----------



## MikeGR7

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Hackslash*
> 
> do you want the same 1,3 V and 0 % fan?
> 
> i think you need to flash each card with the right bios


I think i can flash the same on both since they are exactly the same G1 Rev 1.0.
Just maybe one bios is newer or something like that.

The editor may give more info.
Yeah max voltage, fan fix. No way to disable boost yet i suppose, otherwise it's just crap i don't care for lower consumption etc. TDP i think is enough or not?


----------



## Hackslash

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MikeGR7*
> 
> I think i can flash the same on both since they are exactly the same G1 Rev 1.0.
> Just maybe one bios is newer or something like that.
> 
> The editor may give more info.
> Yeah max voltage, fan fix. No way to disable boost yet i suppose, otherwise it's just crap i don't care for lower consumption etc. TDP i think is enough or not?


already did it previous post, yeah i think 62 is the newer one, but dont quote me on that


----------



## HAL900

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mAnBrEaTh*
> 
> Thank you
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I see now invalid Boost States.


and? 1.25v? Trotling?


----------



## Razzaa

I also notice a lower score with higher clocks in FS. On stock bios i can score a 14200. Modded bios at higher clocks i score 800 points less


----------



## MikeGR7

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Hackslash*
> 
> MikeGR7.zip 548k .zip file
> 
> 
> minimum fan 0 % (~1000 rpm)
> mem 1800
> Voltage 1,3 V
> 
> *there is a difference in power tables*, but i dont think it makes a difference on our cards
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> g1 is total overkill in tdp department


Wow That was fast! Just seen it.
But i'll use the one with more tdp just in case. Which is that one?


----------



## Clukos

To Naennon or Skyn3t or _anyone_ that can help:

Is there a way to completely disable boost and power states under different gaming loads? Or at least keep the voltage levels in any 3D load above a minimum 1.2v

In demanding games i can run with any oveclock i want just fine, in games like League of legends, or games where you can get into menus that drop the GPU load considerably (Shadow of Mordor, Alien Isolation) i get _instant_ solid color crashes and have to restart the drivers for the GPU to work properly.

Excuse me for being inexperienced with GPU boost as my last 3 GPUs didn't have any such feature. It drives me crazy that my card is able to hit higher clocks without a problem but GPU won't let the card have a stable voltage leading to crashing.

Example of what i am talking about, this is during a game of League of Legends. Surely this _must_ not be normal...










And more importantly, what causes the constant crashing:










Any help is appreciated


----------



## xSunshin3x

hey guys,

i have a problem with my Gigabyte GTX970 G1 Gaming Rev 1.0 and flashing a custom/modded BIOS.

i opened the BIOS with MBT v1.30 and edited the "Fan Control Range Minimum Percent" to a value of 10 to reduce the idle rpms of the 970 (as you guys may know, gigabytes gtx970 fan speed is stuck @34%/1600rpm)

First i deactivated the GTX970 in the device manager, switched to my 2600k's iGPU and opened the command prompt.
i then flashed the BIOS with nvflash 5.190 under windows, getting the message "Update successful."

After reactivating the GTX970 in the device manager and rebooting the pc with the DVI-Cable now back in the GTX970, the fan speed didn't changed at all.

It's still at 1600RPM (tested with GPU-Z and Afterburner)...
When i'm now going to extract the BIOS from the GPU and open it with MBT, it show's the old value of 34% in the Fan Control Range Minimum Percent...

Can you help me with the problem?^^


----------



## Hackslash

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MikeGR7*
> 
> Wow That was fast! Just seen it.
> But i'll use the one with more tdp just in case. Which is that one?


B4 has one thing higher


----------



## MKOB

@Hackslash

Just the Modded BIOS: Graphics Score 12759

EDIT:
Stock 1516 using only AB Graphics Score 13336
1549 modded BIOS using AB Graphics Score 12946
1518 only modded BIOS Graphics Score 12759


----------



## MikeGR7

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Hackslash*
> 
> B4 has one thing higher


Ok!

Flashing now and be right back with results!


----------



## Edkiefer

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Naennon*
> 
> fixed your bios take that one
> 
> http://s000.tinyupload.com/index.php?file_id=71285279041884964845


So how did you do that ?


----------



## Hackslash

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MKOB*
> 
> @Hackslash
> 
> Just the Modded BIOS: Graphics Score 12759


weird... i dont have an answer to that....

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MikeGR7*
> 
> Ok!
> 
> Flashing now and be right back with results!


can you check firestrike scores?
would be interesting








Quote:


> Originally Posted by *xSunshin3x*
> 
> hey guys,
> 
> i have a problem with my Gigabyte GTX970 G1 Gaming Rev 1.0 and flashing a custom/modded BIOS.
> 
> i opened the BIOS with MBT v1.30 and edited the "Fan Control Range Minimum Percent" to a value of 10 to reduce the idle rpms of the 970 (as you guys may know, gigabytes gtx970 fan speed is stuck @34%/1600rpm)
> 
> First i deactivated the GTX970 in the device manager, switched to my 2600k's iGPU and opened the command prompt.
> i then flashed the BIOS with nvflash 5.190 under windows, getting the message "Update successful."
> 
> After reactivating the GTX970 in the device manager and rebooting the pc with the DVI-Cable now back in the GTX970, the fan speed didn't changed at all.
> 
> It's still at 1600RPM (tested with GPU-Z and Afterburner)...
> When i'm now going to extract the BIOS from the GPU and open it with MBT, it show's the old value of 34% in the Fan Control Range Minimum Percent...
> 
> Can you help me with the problem?^^


try lowering it to 0 %
fanspeed should "show" 34 % but rpm should be @ around 1000


----------



## 100cotton

Availability on these cards is ridiculous. Have had an order placed on Amazon for an MSI Gaming 4G card for like two weeks now and still nothing. I just hope I get it soon as I have to mail out my 670 to my buyer by the 7th... Think I'll get my new card by then? I mean it is still two weeks away!


----------



## MKOB

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Hackslash*
> 
> weird... i dont have an answer to that....


Guess ill just get back to stock







,
thanks for the help !


----------



## Edkiefer

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mAnBrEaTh*
> 
> Thank you
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I see now invalid Boost States.


many of boost states are now max limit of 1455 for other Xbar, Sys, L2C , before these had lower values than 1455


----------



## Razzaa

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MKOB*
> 
> Guess ill just get back to stock
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ,
> thanks for the help !


Thats what i has to do also, I get way lower scores in FS with modded bios and higher clocks. No throttling or heat issues. It is definitely odd behavior.


----------



## xSunshin3x

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Hackslash*
> 
> try lowering it to 0 %
> fanspeed should "show" 34 % but rpm should be @ around 1000


changed it to 0% fan speed. Fans still running @ ~1620RPM


----------



## samstars

Guys if you having trouble with TDP just download the Gigabyte G1 BIOS and copy the power section of it's BIOS to the BIOS of your own card.

I did that and no longer run in to PwR issues regardless of what voltage I use.


----------



## mrzoo

In firestrike graphic score is what matters not overall?


----------



## samstars

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mrzoo*
> 
> In firestrike graphic score is what matters not overall?


The overall score can be affected by CPU, GPU and RAM so it's not the best way to compare graphics cards.

GPU score is what you need to compare is looking at systems with the same GPU's.


----------



## mrzoo

Got it kool I was bugging out seeing everyone over 10k and I was stuck at 8 lol I'm such a noob.


----------



## Hackslash

soooo
stock bios nothing changed i get 12207 (gpu score)
mod bios no further oc i get 13058 (gpu score)
mod bios + OC i get 13723 (gpu score)

overall +6 fps in firestrike

i can upload my B3 bios if anyone wants to try my g1 is rev 1.0

hackslashb3.zip 274k .zip file


the only difference there is, is its done with the older editor....


----------



## JoeDirt

For people running higher MHz and scoring lower after a BIOS edit, try lowering your vram speed or not ocing that at all. I know it effects the vram timings the higher the OC you get. Maybe this will work for some of you.


----------



## jonny30bass

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *samstars*
> 
> Guys if you having trouble with TDP just download the Gigabyte G1 BIOS and copy the power section of it's BIOS to the BIOS of your own card.
> 
> I did that and no longer run in to PwR issues regardless of what voltage I use.


What brand of card do you have?


----------



## MKOB

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *JoeDirt*
> 
> For people running higher MHz and scoring lower after a BIOS edit, try lowering your vram speed or not ocing that at all. I know it effects the vram timings the higher the OC you get. Maybe this will work for some of you.


I did,did not help tho..also i just gave it a try with another modded BIOS still got the same low score

zajebani's BIOS PAGE 491


----------



## JoeDirt

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MKOB*
> 
> I did,did not help tho..also i just gave it a try with another modded BIOS still got the same low score
> 
> zajebani's BIOS PAGE 491


Nuts...


----------



## Obyboby

Hey everyone







I'm new!

I own a Gigabyte G1 GAMING GTX 970 card and want to start editing the BIOS on my own. My first goal is to get rid of the fan noise while the card is idle/2D.
I have opened MBT and modified the strings as shown in this screenshot:



Basically I've changed the RPM01 string (which I assume is the "idle" RPM value for the fans) from 1100 to 500. Value01 below was set to 33%, and since my card ran the fans at 34% speed in idle I thought that was another value to change. So i set it to 0, and so I've done for Value11 on the right side of the window since it showed 33 as well.

After rebooting, I opened GPU-z and the fan is running at roughly 920 RPM, with a precentage speed of 29%. This doesn't make much sense to me, but at least it looks like I'm working on the right values? I've read the last pages of this thread and noticed someone was trying to work out the meaning of each of those values in order to understand which ones had to be modified. Let's see if we can sort that out







as stated before, my goal is to achieve total quietness in idle, while also keeping the temperatures under control. I don't care about the noise at full load, since I'm using headphones







I just want it to be silent while surfing the web and so on.

Thanks!


----------



## r0l4n

If anyone is interested. This is the new version "180" bios for the MSI GTX 970 Gaming 4G with *only* TDP/PL raised, no voltages, bins nor clocks changed. As an example, running Firestrike "Graphics Test 1" at 1550/8100 and 1.25V it hovers around 90% of PL with no throttling.

*Use at own risk*

t180.zip 136k .zip file


Firestrike at 1550/8200 @1.25V (13802 GPU score): http://www.3dmark.com/fs/3080508


----------



## Hackslash

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *r0l4n*
> 
> If anyone is interested. This is the new version "180" bios for the MSI GTX 970 Gaming 4G with *only* TDP/PL raised, no voltages, bins nor clocks changed. As an example, running Firestrike "Graphics Test 1" at 1550/8100 and 1.25V it hovers around 90% of PL with no throttling.
> 
> *Use at own risk*
> 
> t180.zip 136k .zip file
> 
> 
> Firestrike at 1550/8200 @1.25V (13802 GPU score): http://www.3dmark.com/fs/3080508


not bad but 8200 mem







brings you ~100 points more


----------



## Obyboby

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Obyboby*
> 
> Hey everyone
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I'm new!
> 
> I own a Gigabyte G1 GAMING GTX 970 card and want to start editing the BIOS on my own. My first goal is to get rid of the fan noise while the card is idle/2D.
> I have opened MBT and modified the strings as shown in this screenshot:
> 
> 
> 
> Basically I've changed the RPM01 string (which I assume is the "idle" RPM value for the fans) from 1100 to 500. Value01 below was set to 33%, and since my card ran the fans at 34% speed in idle I thought that was another value to change. So i set it to 0, and so I've done for Value11 on the right side of the window since it showed 33 as well.
> 
> After rebooting, I opened GPU-z and the fan is running at roughly 920 RPM, with a precentage speed of 29%. This doesn't make much sense to me, but at least it looks like I'm working on the right values? I've read the last pages of this thread and noticed someone was trying to work out the meaning of each of those values in order to understand which ones had to be modified. Let's see if we can sort that out
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> as stated before, my goal is to achieve total quietness in idle, while also keeping the temperatures under control. I don't care about the noise at full load, since I'm using headphones
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I just want it to be silent while surfing the web and so on.
> 
> Thanks!


Update:

So i tried setting RMP01 to 0 but that made the card spin the fans even faster... 1600 RPM in idle. I then tried setitng 1 but they went back to 920 RPM. I'm not on the right path.. Is anyone trying to modify fan speeds too?


----------



## HAL900

MSI 970 GTX Full mod bios .
Memory 8100 MHZ , gpu 1.225V 1570 MHZ TPD 220W @ 90%


----------



## dean_8486

http://www.3dmark.com/fs/3078525

3DMark Score 11986
Graphics Score 14106
Physics Score 13720

Broke 14000 GPU score with new Bios on my 970 G1. Not bad for air, just need a waterblock for a little more


----------



## Hackslash

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *HAL900*
> 
> MSI 970 GTX Full mod bios .
> Memory 8100 MHZ , gpu 1.225V 1570 MHZ TPD 220W @ 90%


nice







and that is bf4 / alien stable? ^^
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dean_8486*
> 
> http://www.3dmark.com/fs/3078525
> 
> 3DMark Score 11986
> Graphics Score 14106
> Physics Score 13720
> 
> Broke 14000 GPU score with new Bios on my 970 G1. Not bad for air, just need a waterblock for a little more


what clocks @ what vcore?


----------



## dean_8486

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Hackslash*
> 
> nice
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> and that is bf4 / alien stable? ^^
> what clocks @ what vcore?


1624 Core Memory 8190 Vcore 1.2750v TDP/Power Limit 125%


----------



## HAL900

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Hackslash*
> 
> nice
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> and that is bf4 / alien stable? ^^


I play Metro LL


----------



## jonny30bass

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *r0l4n*
> 
> If anyone is interested. This is the new version "180" bios for the MSI GTX 970 Gaming 4G with *only* TDP/PL raised, no voltages, bins nor clocks changed. As an example, running Firestrike "Graphics Test 1" at 1550/8100 and 1.25V it hovers around 90% of PL with no throttling.
> 
> *Use at own risk*
> 
> t180.zip 136k .zip file
> 
> 
> Firestrike at 1550/8200 @1.25V (13802 GPU score): http://www.3dmark.com/fs/3080508


Thank you!


----------



## fleetfeather

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Clukos*
> 
> To Naennon or Skyn3t or _anyone_ that can help:
> 
> Is there a way to completely disable boost and power states under different gaming loads? Or at least keep the voltage levels in any 3D load above a minimum 1.2v
> 
> In demanding games i can run with any oveclock i want just fine, in games like League of legends, or games where you can get into menus that drop the GPU load considerably (Shadow of Mordor, Alien Isolation) i get _instant_ solid color crashes and have to restart the drivers for the GPU to work properly.
> 
> Excuse me for being inexperienced with GPU boost as my last 3 GPUs didn't have any such feature. It drives me crazy that my card is able to hit higher clocks without a problem but GPU won't let the card have a stable voltage leading to crashing.
> 
> Example of what i am talking about, this is during a game of League of Legends. Surely this _must_ not be normal...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And more importantly, what causes the constant crashing:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Any help is appreciated


I fully recognise the issue you're having. I was having similar issues with my own card.

Swing me a copy of your bios. I should be able to adjust the voltages for you so this stops happening


----------



## jonny30bass

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *HAL900*
> 
> MSI 970 GTX Full mod bios .
> Memory 8100 MHZ , gpu 1.225V 1570 MHZ TPD 220W @ 90%


You gonna post the bios so other people can try it out?


----------



## MikeGR7

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Hackslash*
> 
> MikeGR7.zip 548k .zip file
> 
> 
> minimum fan 0 % (~1000 rpm)
> mem 1800
> Voltage 1,3 V
> 
> there is a difference in power tables, but i dont think it makes a difference on our cards
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> g1 is total overkill in tdp department


OMG What kind of magic is this????









Everything works perfect! Stable Voltage @1275mv for BOTH cards!
Easily hit 1569 on the core no throttling at all! Also Fans are now down to 1000 rpm idle!
I moved from stock performance of 47fps in Crysis 3 with DSR and other tricks to a whopping 60 Fps Stable
when OC @ 1569!! I Used the B4 BIOS.

The cards sure can go further i'll test it tomorrow!
Thank you so much! REP REP!


----------



## hurricane28

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *r0l4n*
> 
> If anyone is interested. This is the new version "180" bios for the MSI GTX 970 Gaming 4G with *only* TDP/PL raised, no voltages, bins nor clocks changed. As an example, running Firestrike "Graphics Test 1" at 1550/8100 and 1.25V it hovers around 90% of PL with no throttling.
> 
> *Use at own risk*
> 
> t180.zip 136k .zip file
> 
> 
> Firestrike at 1550/8200 @1.25V (13802 GPU score): http://www.3dmark.com/fs/3080508


Strange you need a modded bios for those scores while i have 100 points more with stock bios.



I don't see any reason except for bragging rights to change the bios or mod it for maybe 100 to 200 points you never see in games..

Its nice to have a high score but IMO not worth it.


----------



## jonny30bass

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *r0l4n*
> 
> If anyone is interested. This is the new version "180" bios for the MSI GTX 970 Gaming 4G with *only* TDP/PL raised, no voltages, bins nor clocks changed. As an example, running Firestrike "Graphics Test 1" at 1550/8100 and 1.25V it hovers around 90% of PL with no throttling.
> 
> *Use at own risk*
> 
> t180.zip 136k .zip file
> 
> 
> Firestrike at 1550/8200 @1.25V (13802 GPU score): http://www.3dmark.com/fs/3080508


So I get a constant throttle with the 180 bios. I just applied your power table mods to the old bios and I don't get any throttling at all.


----------



## Hackslash

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MikeGR7*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Hackslash*
> 
> MikeGR7.zip 548k .zip file
> 
> 
> minimum fan 0 % (~1000 rpm)
> mem 1800
> Voltage 1,3 V
> 
> there is a difference in power tables, but i dont think it makes a difference on our cards
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> g1 is total overkill in tdp department
> 
> 
> 
> OMG What kind of magic is this????
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Everything works perfect! Stable Voltage @1275mv for BOTH cards!
> Easily hit 1569 on the core no throttling at all! Also Fans are now down to 1000 rpm idle!
> I moved from stock performance of 47fps in Crysis 3 with DSR and other tricks to a whopping 60 Fps Stable
> when OC @ 1569!! I Used the B4 BIOS.
> 
> The cards sure can go further i'll test it tomorrow!
> Thank you so much! REP REP!
Click to expand...

Haha, enjoy!
nice to hear!


----------



## cyph3rz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *hurricane28*
> 
> I don't see any reason except for bragging rights to change the bios or mod it for maybe 100 to 200 points you never see in games..
> 
> Its nice to have a high score but IMO not worth it.


I agree.


----------



## Fly2thesky

Hello, so what is the best bios for 970MSI 4G GAMING out there so far ?

And what does it do ?
FAN / TEMPS / Throttling


----------



## Ghoxt

Are any of you guys under water and does that help, or are you still waiting for vendors to make GPU Watercovers for 970's?


----------



## amigafan2003

Trying to figuire out how to push my voltage higher than 1.212v first before I push it, but currently max temps are 43c.


----------



## dVeLoPe

anyone hit 1650 stable on a g1 yet? im currently at 1900 mem (+300) and 1570 core with no throttling (+178)
I dont nkow how to exactly test for COMPLETE stability passes all benchs/games

i seem to be having a very good card.. stock 1.1 rev but i have a bios i have not seen anyone else with
it's :: 84.04.1F.00.FC anyone else have or seen this bios or even edited it!!?!?

i am also having a problem where i cannot run bf4 if msi afterburner is opened but if I close it (even with overclocked settings) its fine..


----------



## Rahldrac

http://www.overclock.net/attachments/27109
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MikeGR7*
> 
> OMG What kind of magic is this????
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Everything works perfect! Stable Voltage @1275mv for BOTH cards!
> Easily hit 1569 on the core no throttling at all! Also Fans are now down to 1000 rpm idle!
> I moved from stock performance of 47fps in Crysis 3 with DSR and other tricks to a whopping 60 Fps Stable
> when OC @ 1569!! I Used the B4 BIOS.
> 
> The cards sure can go further i'll test it tomorrow!
> Thank you so much! REP REP!


@Hackslash : Do you think I could use this bios on both of mine G1 970 GTX SLI? They have two different BIOS' right now, but I guess it's best to have same BIOS on both cards?
I can of course upload my own bios' but I don't want to give you more work if it's not necessary









Also this is my first time flashing a BIOS, could you tell me real quick how to? I really appreciate all your work!

Also, this does not change anything other than the fan speed at idle right? (Which is awesome!) It does not force constant voltage or anything?


----------



## fleetfeather

I too would be interested in seeing some way to push past the 1.21v barrier on an EVGA card. Not yet convinced of a hardware limitation, since the same voltage controller was used on GTX 680 cards which could be modded to hit 1.30v.


----------



## RaleighStClair

Well looks like I hit a wall @ 1.275mv at 1640core (actual clock) and 8000 mem (didnt really mess with the memory really). If I could get some more voltage I could probably get closer to 1700core. This BIOS I am using disables boost and gives good votlage to G1 and TDP/Power limit. I just need more volts!


----------



## Hackslash

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dVeLoPe*
> 
> anyone hit 1650 stable on a g1 yet? im currently at 1900 mem (+300) and 1570 core with no throttling (+178)
> I dont nkow how to exactly test for COMPLETE stability passes all benchs/games
> 
> i seem to be having a very good card.. stock 1.1 rev but i have a bios i have not seen anyone else with
> it's :: 84.04.1F.00.FC anyone else have or seen this bios or even edited it!!?!?


can you upload that bios?
i wanna see whats different

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Rahldrac*
> 
> @Hackslash : Do you think I could use this bios on both of mine G1 970 GTX SLI? They have two different BIOS' right now, but I guess it's best to have same BIOS on both cards?
> I can of course upload my own bios' but I don't want to give you more work if it's not necessary
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Also this is my first time flashing a BIOS, could you tell me real quick how to? I really appreciate all your work!
> 
> Also, this does not change anything other than the fan speed at idle right? (Which is awesome!) It does not force constant voltage or anything?


sure you can, just take the B4 modded one i posted for MikeGR7, seems to work nice









but be sure to save your current bios first and check what revision your G1 is

if you want anything different just post your bios and ill look what i can do ^^

and its not my work its all thanks to Naennon, iam just punching in numbers









+++ only fanspeed idle and you can now lower it manual (if you want)
+++ the voltage modifiers are only under load, load state nothing else is affected!
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *RaleighStClair*
> 
> Well looks like I hit a wall @ 1.275mv at 1640core (actual clock) and 8000 mem (didnt really mess with the memory really). If I could get some more voltage I could probably get closer to 1700core. This BIOS I am using disables boost and gives good votlage to G1 and TDP/Power limit. I just need more volts!


can you upload me that bios pls?


----------



## Aznlotus161

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Hackslash*
> 
> can you upload that bios?
> i wanna see whats different
> sure you can, just take the B4 modded one i posted for MikeGR7, seems to work nice
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> but be sure to save your current bios first and check what revision your G1 is
> 
> if you want anything different just post your bios and ill look what i can do ^^
> 
> and its not my work its all thanks to Naennon, iam just punching in numbers


I might have to take you up on that offer too...









Having some artifacts in Heaven and trying to get into bios and see if I can improve my stability.

How can I check current bios and type of revision?
Running 84.04.1F.00.B4 on both cards it seems according to GPU-Z.

Are we using NV flash?


----------



## Hackslash

[/quote]
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Aznlotus161*
> 
> I might have to take you up on that offer too...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Having some artifacts in Heaven and trying to get into bios and see if I can improve my stability.
> 
> How can I check current bios and type of revision?
> Running 84.04.1F.00.B4 on both cards it seems according to GPU-Z.
> 
> Are we using NV flash?


sooooo?
what do you want me to do








how can i help?


----------



## TopicClocker

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *RaleighStClair*
> 
> Well looks like I hit a wall @ 1.275mv at 1640core (actual clock) and 8000 mem (didnt really mess with the memory really). If I could get some more voltage I could probably get closer to 1700core. This BIOS I am using disables boost and gives good votlage to G1 and TDP/Power limit. I just need more volts!


That's insane!


----------



## RaleighStClair

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Hackslash*
> 
> can you upload me that bios pls?


Here ya go.

modbios.zip 137k .zip file


----------



## Aznlotus161

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Hackslash*
> 
> sooooo?
> what do you want me to do
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> how can i help?


I noticed my voltages weren't in sync first of all and so after reading the post over at Nvidia forums, I decided to give it a go.

Through Nvidia inspector: Changed the core clock by +27 Mhz hoping to offset the voltage discrepancy...I got close V1.2 and V1.2006, but the artifacts still occurred.

Didn't seem to help with my artifacting issue, but so far it's only happened while benchmarking with Heaven and not other applications/games.

Well I guess I'm hoping to get modest overclocks and somehow syncing the voltages better?


----------



## Hackslash

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *RaleighStClair*
> 
> Here ya go.
> 
> modbios.zip 137k .zip file












congrats you hit the absolute maximum









i cant do anything for you








Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Aznlotus161*
> 
> I noticed my voltages weren't in sync first of all and so after reading the post over at Nvidia forums, I decided to give it a go.
> 
> Through Nvidia inspector: Changed the core clock by +27 Mhz hoping to offset the voltage discrepancy...I got close V1.2 and V1.2006, but the artifacts still occurred.
> 
> Didn't seem to help with my artifacting issue, but so far it's only happened while benchmarking with Heaven and not other applications/games.
> 
> Well I guess I'm hoping to get modest overclocks and somehow syncing the voltages better?


try the B4 a few pages ago, should help


----------



## Aznlotus161

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Naennon*
> 
> Maxwell Bios Editor 1.31 BETA
> 
> 
> 
> improved Fan-Control and fixed Voltage Settings
> 
> http://s000.tinyupload.com/?file_id=86198362978390776472


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Hackslash*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> congrats you hit the absolute maximum
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> i cant do anything for you
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> try the B4 a few pages ago, should help


Thanks Hack, I'll give zajebani's B4M a go and update here.

Changing the bios is just a matter of extracting and having the NVFlash & Bios in the same folder and entering BF4M in NVFlash prompt right?


----------



## Hackslash

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Aznlotus161*
> 
> I noticed my voltages weren't in sync first of all and so after reading the post over at Nvidia forums, I decided to give it a go.
> 
> Through Nvidia inspector: Changed the core clock by +27 Mhz hoping to offset the voltage discrepancy...I got close V1.2 and V1.2006, but the artifacts still occurred.
> 
> Didn't seem to help with my artifacting issue, but so far it's only happened while benchmarking with Heaven and not other applications/games.
> 
> Well I guess I'm hoping to get modest overclocks and somehow syncing the voltages better?


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Aznlotus161*
> 
> Thanks Hack, I'll give zajebani's B4M a go and update here.
> 
> Changing the bios is just a matter of extracting and having the NVFlash & Bios in the same folder and entering BF4M in NVFlash prompt right?


No NOT HIS

MikeGR7 's

http://www.overclock.net/t/1514085/official-nvidia-gtx-970-owners-club/5160#post_23056632


----------



## Rahldrac

@Hackslash

I guess I will try the B4 one








Do it just use the NVflash posted a couple of pages back?

Deactivate cards
Flash bios to both cards using NvFlash? (using some commands, i guess i will find them somewhere







)
Reactivate cards
Reboot?

And a weird thing just happened, I just updated GPU-Z and now both the cards show the same bios: 84.04.1F.00.62

GM204bios1.txt 175k .txt file
 (Was told that I could just change .rom to .txt?)

Edit: Both show as Revision A1 in GPU-Z


----------



## Aznlotus161

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Hackslash*
> 
> No NOT HIS
> 
> MikeGR7 's
> 
> http://www.overclock.net/t/1514085/official-nvidia-gtx-970-owners-club/5160#post_23056632


Lol

Okay, thank you.


----------



## Hackslash

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Rahldrac*
> 
> @Hackslash
> 
> I guess I will try the B4 one
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Do it just use the NVflash posted a couple of pages back?
> 
> Deactivate cards
> Flash bios to both cards using NvFlash? (using some commands, i guess i will find them somewhere
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> )
> Reactivate cards
> Reboot?
> 
> And a weird thing just happened, I just updated GPU-Z and now both the cards show the same bios: 84.04.1F.00.62
> 
> GM204bios1.txt 175k .txt file
> (Was told that I could just change .rom to .txt?)


that one is .62 right.

do you want me to do something?

+++
i think its like pokemon, i gotta catch em all....

but somehow only B4 and B3 are good









+++

gn8 for now!


----------



## sebastianthelab

Windows 7 64bit

*MSI 970 GTX Gaming -> 14.029*

http://www.3dmark.com/3dm/4495996?

http://postimg.org/image/97zabxc0t/

*SLI MSI 970 GTX Gaming -> 26.185*

http://postimg.org/image/8hz6brzxt/

NVIDIA GeForce GTX 970 video card benchmark result - Intel Core i7-4790K,ASUSTeK COMPUTER INC. MAXIMUS VII HERO


----------



## Rahldrac

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Hackslash*
> 
> that one is .62 right.
> 
> do you want me to do something?
> 
> +++
> i think its like pokemon, i gotta catch em all....
> 
> but somehow only B4 and B3 are good


That is correct!
I will try the B4, might wait for it until tomorrow night tho.
If you are bored you could do a quick guide on the flashing program?









Score before Bios update http://www.3dmark.com/fs/3081956


----------



## Praetorr

Does anyone know how the VRM heatsink is applied in the ASUS Strix 970? I intend to take off the cooler and reapply to ensure proper TIM application, but I don't want to pop off the VRM cooler and then find out that I screwed up some thermal tape or something.


----------



## Edkiefer

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Praetorr*
> 
> Does anyone know how the VRM heatsink is applied in the ASUS Strix 970? I intend to take off the cooler and reapply to ensure proper TIM application, but I don't want to pop off the VRM cooler and then find out that I screwed up some thermal tape or something.


The 970 has heatsink with 2 screws, at each end . under it it probably has thermal tape .
http://www.techpowerup.com/reviews/ASUS/GTX_970_STRIX_OC/4.html


----------



## doza

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Praetorr*
> 
> Does anyone know how the VRM heatsink is applied in the ASUS Strix 970? I intend to take off the cooler and reapply to ensure proper TIM application, but I don't want to pop off the VRM cooler and then find out that I screwed up some thermal tape or something.


u wont do nothing wrong thermal tape wont pop off and u wont mess nothing, u can take it off with no problem, i put mx4 on vrm chips but temps did not change as that passive vrm heatsink is not 100% cooling vrm's, it's not lying Properly on vrm's..


----------



## r0l4n

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *hurricane28*
> 
> Strange you need a modded bios for those scores while i have 100 points more with stock bios.
> 
> 
> 
> I don't see any reason except for bragging rights to change the bios or mod it for maybe 100 to 200 points you never see in games..
> 
> Its nice to have a high score but IMO not worth it.


Not strange, I get the same Firestrike results with the stock bios, the difference is basically the clocks: at stock I have to set around 1600, with the increased TDP bios I set 1550, which is stable. Anyway, I agree with you that, as of today, it's not worth to flash Maxwell, you don't see much difference in games, if any.


----------



## filterplus

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Hackslash*
> 
> that one is .62 right.
> 
> do you want me to do something?
> 
> +++
> i think its like pokemon, i gotta catch em all....
> 
> but somehow only B4 and B3 are good
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> +++
> 
> gn8 for now!


I've watched the full discussion here, and still can't find a way to oc my G1 at 1480 boost stable in BF4...gettin driver reset randomly
could pass firestrike 1510/8000, tomb raider benchmark for 30 mins without artifacts and driver rest (didn't test it any longer)

@Hackslash

Would you mind to tweak my G1 .60 bios as well? Thank you so much!!

I tried to copy the setting from your B4 bios to my .60 bios with MBT, then add +150 core 400 mem and 112 PL via afterburner...get instant driver reset in tomb raider title screen
straight flash the B4 bios into my card fails, driver just doesn't activate after reboot... :confused

:

GM204.zip 137k .zip file


----------



## Praetorr

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Edkiefer*
> 
> The 970 has heatsink with 2 screws, at each end . under it it probably has thermal tape .
> http://www.techpowerup.com/reviews/ASUS/GTX_970_STRIX_OC/4.html


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *doza*
> 
> u wont do nothing wrong thermal tape wont pop off and u wont mess nothing, u can take it off with no problem, i put mx4 on vrm chips but temps did not change as that passive vrm heatsink is not 100% cooling vrm's, it's not lying Properly on vrm's..


Thank you both!


----------



## Praetorr

I should have had this in my last post... So sorry for the double post.

But I've just been wondering, all I really want in my Strix is the 120% power limit to be the default and to the raise the clocks a little bit.

Is this easy enough to do? I've read through this entire thread and looked at the bios tweaker a little bit, and it seems really, really complicated.

*Edit* And I should be clear, I want this via bios, not Precision X, etc etc.


----------



## doza

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Praetorr*
> 
> I should have had this in my last post... So sorry for the double post.
> 
> But I've just been wondering, all I really want in my Strix is the 120% power limit to be the default and to the raise the clocks a little bit.
> 
> Is this easy enough to do? I've read through this entire thread and looked at the bios tweaker a little bit, and it seems really, really complicated.
> 
> *Edit* And I should be clear, I want this via bios, not Precision X, etc etc.


what clocks u get with stock bios with 120% TDP?


----------



## Praetorr

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *doza*
> 
> what clocks u get with stock bios with 120% TDP?


I actually get the Strix tomorrow. Returning my ACX 1.0 to Amazon for a refund.

I guess I'm just anticipating the power limit being an issue. I don't really care about power consumption, so it seems like there would be no disadvantage to just telling the card "go ahead, use 200w if you want."

IDK maybe I'm just being paranoid. I got a little freaked out when I saw how much more popular the GB and MSI cards are with their enhanced power limits.


----------



## hurricane28

Yess finally i hit the 14K score









It took some tweaking and adjusting but the result is finally there.



I noticed that when i set the voltage in AB to +87 it crashes but when i set it to +50 i finally hit the scores i wanted









Maybe i can get higher but that's for tomorrow


----------



## nandapanda

So I bought a Gigabyte Gaming G1, it's great apart from the coil whine from the card being outputted through my external speakers...
Asus STX soundcard>Arcam Alpha 5 Amp> Mission Floorstanders. If anyone has any advice as to what I can do to eliminate the issue that would be much appreciated.


----------



## xliquidx

Need to compile a small guide for OP on how to:
- Disable boost/set boost limit
- Raise/adjust TDP
- Adjust fan speed (e.g G1)
- Change max voltage
in KBE

Should help avoid 50 posts asking the same thing. Refer to OP







If I get a chance to go through it all ill write up something


----------



## jonny30bass

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *xliquidx*
> 
> Need to compile a small guide for OP on how to:
> - Disable boost/set boost limit
> - Raise/adjust TDP
> - Adjust fan speed (e.g G1)
> - Change max voltage
> in KBE
> 
> Should help avoid 50 posts asking the same thing. Refer to OP


That would be a good idea.


----------



## dVeLoPe

ok so i notice somethign wierd..

if i push my mem to +400 i get blue screen
if i push to +350 i get blue screen of memory managment (just ran fine??)
runs fine at +300 though I just underclocked my cpu and will try again

does this have anything to do with my mainboard ram or was it the gpu mem?


----------



## xliquidx

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dVeLoPe*
> 
> ok so i notice somethign wierd..
> 
> if i push my mem to +400 i get blue screen
> if i push to +350 i get blue screen of memory managment
> 
> does this have anything to do with my mainboard ram or was it the gpu mem?


Simply way to tell run a quick memtest or pass in OCCT. BSOD depending on error sounds like unstable cpu/mem etc
Usually you will get a hard solid colour screen lock or driver crash for GPU


----------



## hurricane28

Hey guys, what about smashing a kraken G10 on the GTX 970?






Looks like something for the die hard overclockers here?


----------



## dVeLoPe

is the windows memtest just as good as the memtest86+ one?


----------



## fleetfeather

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dVeLoPe*
> 
> is the windows memtest just as good as the memtest86+ one?


IIRC, you don't use memtest86 to check for memory stability. Use something like AIDA64's RAM stress test.

AFAIK, memtest86 is for checking for ram _faults_, not ram _stability_.


----------



## xliquidx

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *hurricane28*
> 
> Hey guys, what about smashing a kraken G10 on the GTX 970?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Looks like something for the die hard overclockers here?


Yes this can be done but afaik it only fits properly on reference boards and some others. The other problem I believe it doesn't cool the VRMs properly as they have moved them on the 9 series


----------



## Warith

So has a modded bios been released yet?


----------



## dante`afk

why are there 4 different bios's in MikeGR7 's zip file, which one to use?


----------



## xliquidx

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dante`afk*
> 
> why are there 4 different bios's in MikeGR7 's zip file, which one to use?


Hes modified 2 of them based on the 2 different bios that he has/were supplied to him. Shouldn't matter much.
The original bios (untouched) in the zip are:

G1Rev1.0 84.04.1F.00.62.rom
G1Rev1.0 84.04.1F.00.B4.rom
(They are different bios versions, 62 and B4)

Choose one of the modified bios files
G1Rev1.0 84.04.1F.00.62mod.rom
or
G1Rev1.0 84.04.1F.00.B4mod.rom


----------



## dante`afk

okay, which one of these can I use? got the same cards rev 1.0

0% idle fan ( if possible?)
max vcore
unlocked tdp/no throttling


----------



## xliquidx

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dante`afk*
> 
> okay, which one of these can I use? got the same cards rev 1.0
> 
> 0% idle fan ( if possible?)
> max vcore
> unlocked tdp/no throttling


Apparently you don't need to adjust TDP on the G1 not sure if he has in that bios. The idle fan and vcore have been adjusted.
You can use either one of the bios marked as 'mod' in the zip file. B4 is a newer bios build if it helps make your decision


----------



## fleetfeather

Okay, so heres my _flavour_ of vBIOS for the EVGA GTX 970 SC ACX 1.0:

Boost Disabled
Raised voltage to 1.21v for all power states
Raised default Clocks to 1400/1950 for all 3D states: P00, P02, P05 (therefore less demanding games like LoL and WoW still cause the card to hit 1400/1950)
Raised default TDP and max TDP to 220W, therefore no need to fiddle with power sliders in precX
Fans speed adjusted: idles @ 1400rpm

ACX1.0SCfleet.txt 175k .txt file


Use at own risk

BTW, not too sure how other people are disabling boost, but I did it by:

1. selecting Disabled in the "Boost Entry:" drop down box
2. setting my chosen default clock values as various boost clock values in the Boost States table


----------



## iluvkfc

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *fleetfeather*
> 
> Okay, so heres my _flavour_ of vBIOS for the EVGA GTX 970 SC ACX 1.0:
> 
> Boost Disabled
> Raised voltage to 1.21v for all power states
> Raised default Clocks to 1400/1950 for all 3D states: P00, P02, P05 (therefore less demanding games like LoL and WoW still cause the card to hit 1400/1950)
> Raised default TDP and max TDP to 220W, therefore no need to fiddle with power sliders in precX
> Fans speed adjusted: idles @ 1400rpm
> 
> ACX1.0SCfleet.txt 175k .txt file
> 
> 
> Use at own risk
> 
> BTW, not too sure how other people are disabling boost, but I did it by:
> 
> 1. selecting Disabled in the "Boost Entry:" drop down box
> 2. setting my chosen default clock values as various boost clock values in the Boost States table


Shame that 1.212V seems to be the limit for these EVGA cards. Hopefully we can raise some awareness and someone will develop a fix?


----------



## fleetfeather

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *iluvkfc*
> 
> Shame that 1.212V seems to be the limit for these EVGA cards. Hopefully we can raise some awareness and someone will develop a fix?


indeed


----------



## mrzoo

Mod bios and oc to 1579 core 1978 mem voltage 1.256 AB: +100 mv +125 PL +61 core +450 mem tdp never went over 82% and temp never went over 61
Scores
12942 firestrike
1491 heaven
2397 valley

Shadows of mordor :avg 79 max 556 min 19

batman origins: avg 111 min 56 max 167

batman arkham city: avg 59 min 7 max 88

just gotta run on BF4 to see what i get
Edit: PLAYED bf4 for 2 hrs ran smooth gonna push memory a little more to gain a little more fps


----------



## dVeLoPe

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *fleetfeather*
> 
> IIRC, you don't use memtest86 to check for memory stability. Use something like AIDA64's RAM stress test.
> 
> AFAIK, memtest86 is for checking for ram _faults_, not ram _stability_.


my ram is not overclocked running stock xmp profile


----------



## Nark96

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dVeLoPe*
> 
> my ram is not overclocked running stock xmp profile


An XMP profile is essentially an overclock. Try running at 1600MHz


----------



## fullmoonwalk

i chose 'disabled' in boost entry and refreshed, the core clock shown on GPU is now 540Mhz.

When overclock on default bios before, the card will downclock to roughly this level after a while boinc or games, i didn't run into this if i use default clock though.


----------



## Feladis

Wow, so with the latest driver my Firestrike graphic score with SLI 970s increased from ~19,500 to 23,500..............


----------



## xliquidx

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Feladis*
> 
> Wow, so with the latest driver my Firestrike graphic score with SLI 970s increased from ~19,500 to 23,500..............


What clocks?


----------



## invincibler

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *xliquidx*
> 
> What clocks?


Probably around 1550MHz, I'd think.

Anyone tried to fry their card by setting 1.6V in MBT 1.31?


----------



## Feladis

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *xliquidx*
> 
> What clocks?


In MSI Afterburner +125 mhz core and +400mhz memory, which is like 1450mhz clock and 1950mhz memory?

When I do +140 mhz and +490mhz memory, I get 24.2k in firestrike:

http://www.3dmark.com/3dm/4512791

*No idea how you guys are boosting to 1550 core...* Doesn't seem like I can get over 1500 without flashing spots in Firestrike.


----------



## jonny30bass

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Feladis*
> 
> In MSI Afterburner +125 mhz core and +400mhz memory, which is like 1450mhz clock and 1950mhz memory?
> 
> When I do +140 mhz and +490mhz memory, I get 24.2k in firestrike:
> 
> http://www.3dmark.com/3dm/4512791
> 
> *No idea how you guys are boosting to 1550 core...* Doesn't seem like I can get over 1500 without flashing spots in Firestrike.


Can't boost stably to 1550 MHz (slight artifacts here and there), but I can boost to 1540 MHz core and 7800 MHz mem and it is game stable with no throttling after a vbios mod.


----------



## digitalforce

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jonny30bass*
> 
> Can't boost stably to 1550 MHz (slight artifacts here and there), but I can boost to 1540 MHz core and 7800 MHz mem and it is game stable with no throttling after a vbios mod.


Boosting to 1570 core and 8000 mem on SLI G1s. Every card is different.

Here are the max stable cores I saw on each card I tested:

* ASUS Strix - 1505
* MSI G4 - 1540
* Zotac Extreme - 1560
* G1 - 1570


----------



## Hunched

Am I doing everything right? I can't hit +150mhz on Core Clock without crashing and some other numbers seem a little low...



At +150mhz to the Core Clock GPU-Z reports my Boost Clock as 1479mhz (below average?), this doesn't matter because I can't actually play games until it's down to about +135mhz.
135mhz is below average, 150mhz seems to be the norm.
In the picture you can see my Boost Clock says 1464mhz, then Sensors from being under load say 1540mhz...???
Also, in Unigine Valley, it reports my "graphics" as "1654mhz", so theres some numbers I don't know.

For what it's worth, my ASIC quality is 69.8%, another stat I don't understand.

Here's a 3Dmark result: http://www.3dmark.com/3dm/4513016

I've never overclocked a graphics card before.


----------



## Feladis

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Hunched*
> 
> For what it's worth, my ASIC quality is 69.8%, another stat I don't understand.


FWIW - this is a stat that NOBODY really understands.


----------



## Hunched

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Feladis*
> 
> FWIW - this is a stat that NOBODY really understands.


So how about everything else? Is my card an underperformer?
I feel like 135mhz and 1464mhz are below average.
Or does 1464mhz not matter, and the mhz from the Sensor while under load is whats important?


----------



## xliquidx

Yeah ASIC doesnt mean anything in terms as how far you can overclock, there are so many other factors that come into play. All we can assume is that a lower asic will give you a higher default voltage so it might run a little warmer


----------



## Feladis

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Hunched*
> 
> So how about everything else? Is my card an underperformer?
> I feel like 135mhz and 1464mhz are below average.
> Or does 1464mhz not matter, and the mhz from the Sensor while under load is whats important?


That's pretty much exactly what I get. In Firestrike it seems like that overclock gets me a 10% boost over stock. I think your 13.7k graphics score with one 970 is solid so don't worry about it man


----------



## carmaniac182

ok question on the power consumption guys, i want two of these cards in an sli config. but i have an opportunity to purchase a corsair ax760 will this be enough juice to run both cards under load with the rest of my system or should i save for a larger psu?

current system
I5 2500k @ 3.3
asus p8p67 pro rev 3.1
CM hyper 212
ocz 120 gb ssd
WD 500 gb hdd x2
gtx 570x2


----------



## xliquidx

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *carmaniac182*
> 
> ok question on the power consumption guys, i want two of these cards in an sli config. but i have an opportunity to purchase a corsair ax760 will this be enough juice to run both cards under load with the rest of my system or should i save for a larger psu?
> 
> current system
> I5 2500k @ 3.3
> asus p8p67 pro rev 3.1
> CM hyper 212
> ocz 120 gb ssd
> WD 500 gb hdd x2
> gtx 570x2


More than enough. 970s use less power than 570s


----------



## Team Grinder

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Hunched*
> 
> Am I doing everything right? I can't hit +150mhz on Core Clock without crashing and some other numbers seem a little low...
> 
> 
> 
> At +150mhz to the Core Clock GPU-Z reports my Boost Clock as 1479mhz (below average?), this doesn't matter because I can't actually play games until it's down to about +135mhz.
> 135mhz is below average, 150mhz seems to be the norm.
> In the picture you can see my Boost Clock says 1464mhz, then Sensors from being under load say 1540mhz...???
> Also, in Unigine Valley, it reports my "graphics" as "1654mhz", so theres some numbers I don't know.
> 
> For what it's worth, my ASIC quality is 69.8%, another stat I don't understand.
> 
> Here's a 3Dmark result: http://www.3dmark.com/3dm/4513016
> 
> I've never overclocked a graphics card before.


Try this
Core Voltage back to default - 0mv
Clock Core to +150
Memory Clock to +500
The biggest mistake a lot of people make with these cards is trying to shove more voltage down its throat. Try and see how far you can go on stock voltage first then progress from there. Every card is different. My absolute max on stock voltage is +185 on the core and +700 on the memory. But its not worth running that high due to stabilty issues within games.


----------



## xliquidx

Well on one of my G1s I cant go anything above 1500 on the core without getting an instant solid colour crash in 3dmark but it will run for hours at 1500. Not sure if thats just a voltage thing or power limit but I don't understand. There is no small increase in artifacts like im used to, it just locks up instantly, possibly boost interfering somehow. Once I mod my bios to disable boost I will give it another shot


----------



## Pandora's Box

So far, from what I've seen from those flashing bios's, we aren't seeing that big of a boost in clock speeds. certainly not enough to warrant flashing the card.


----------



## The Nano

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *fleetfeather*
> 
> Okay, so heres my _flavour_ of vBIOS for the EVGA GTX 970 SC ACX 1.0:
> 
> Boost Disabled
> Raised voltage to 1.21v for all power states
> Raised default Clocks to 1400/1950 for all 3D states: P00, P02, P05 (therefore less demanding games like LoL and WoW still cause the card to hit 1400/1950)
> Raised default TDP and max TDP to 220W, therefore no need to fiddle with power sliders in precX
> Fans speed adjusted: idles @ 1400rpm
> 
> ACX1.0SCfleet.txt 175k .txt file
> 
> 
> Use at own risk
> 
> BTW, not too sure how other people are disabling boost, but I did it by:
> 
> 1. selecting Disabled in the "Boost Entry:" drop down box
> 2. setting my chosen default clock values as various boost clock values in the Boost States table


So you are not able to rise any more voltage for core? I believe that it's impossible to go higher since ACX & reference model both use RT8802A voltage controller. This means the maximum voltage is hardware "coded".

http://www.overclock.net/t/1516169/best-gtx-970-for-watercooling-and-for-mods#post_22929917
Quote:


> EVGA:
> ACX 1.0 & ACX 2.0:
> Volt controller: RT8802A
> - 2, 3, 4 or 5 phases.
> - Uses 8-bit voltage selection (VID-pins)


SIGH...

edit: BUT TO MAKE SURE. Can someone with EVGA's blower model (reference) check the volt controller circuit? Located somewhere near SLI connector


----------



## samstars

You guys that have disabled boost;

- Have no got higher stable clocks out of your cards/s after doing it

- Has power consumption increased drastically?


----------



## MKOB

Increasing the voltage (1.3) and power limit (125%) and running it on 1550mhz gives me a lower score than i had on stock,this is so stupid i mean why would it do that


----------



## Clukos

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MKOB*
> 
> Increasing the voltage (1.3) and power limit (125%) and running it on 1550mhz gives me a lower score than i had on stock,this is so stupid i mean why would it do that


Maybe it throttles. You should check core clock _during_ the benchmark.


----------



## MKOB

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Clukos*
> 
> Maybe it throttles. You should check core clock _during_ the benchmark.


I did, the temp is max at 69c and the clocks are the same (never drops)


----------



## Team Grinder

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Pandora's Box*
> 
> So far, from what I've seen from those flashing bios's, we aren't seeing that big of a boost in clock speeds. certainly not enough to warrant flashing the card.


And in some cases they are worse off. The Maxwell's are obviously very good clockers out of the box but definately not worth flashing another bios to them just to gain 20MHz, and thats being generous. The best cards seem to do 1600-1640. About 1400-1500 seem to be the average.


----------



## Obyboby

I guess we really need some sort of tutorial on how to tweak all these clock, power and voltage settings under MBT.. I've been reading the last 20+ pages of the thread but I'm still not clear on how to proceed with overclocking my G1 card.

I'd rather be messing around myself with the settings (after receiving some tip on what to modify) instead of just flashing some packed BIOS


----------



## Hunched

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Team Grinder*
> 
> Try this
> Core Voltage back to default - 0mv
> Clock Core to +150
> Memory Clock to +500
> The biggest mistake a lot of people make with these cards is trying to shove more voltage down its throat. Try and see how far you can go on stock voltage first then progress from there. Every card is different. My absolute max on stock voltage is +185 on the core and +700 on the memory. But its not worth running that high due to stabilty issues within games.


What benchmark(s) do you use?
Some benchmarks seem far less strict for me than others so I'm curious what you use to test.


----------



## Clukos

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *fleetfeather*
> 
> ACX1.0SCfleet.txt 175k .txt file


Well that solved the voltage issue i had, the boost still goes up and down but i am fine with that if the card doesn't want to stress that much. The voltage stays above 1.2 = no crashing









It went from this


Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!






















To this


Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!







My bios for the g1

G1_970.zip 866k .zip file


----------



## Hunched

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Clukos*
> 
> Well that solved the voltage issue i had, the boost still goes up and down but i am fine with that if the card doesn't want to stress that much. The voltage stays above 1.2 = no crashing
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It went from this
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> To this
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> My bios for the g1
> 
> G1_970.zip 866k .zip file


I wonder if the voltage has to do with my 3Dmark crashes all the time with settings Unigine Valley does fine with, it only ever crashes during or instantly after loading between segments on 3Dmark (voltage changes?) where identical overclocks are stable in Valley, possibly because it has no pauses or breaks in the test.

I can have +170mhz Core Clock stable in Valley, but have to lower it to +150mhz or a bit less for 3Dmark, and even lower to around +135mhz in games to ensure no crashing.

Come to think of it, the only time Valley has ever crashed on me is the second the benchmark loads up and appears on screen, if it gets past that it's never crashed during a test.

This makes my first attempt at overclocking EXTREMELY frustrating. What is stable in Valley is not stable in 3Dmark, what is stable in 3Dmark isn't stable in some games.
Getting sick of getting a good OC to figure out it's not a good OC...


----------



## invincibler

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Obyboby*
> 
> I guess we really need some sort of tutorial on how to tweak all these clock, power and voltage settings under MBT.. I've been reading the last 20+ pages of the thread but I'm still not clear on how to proceed with overclocking my G1 card.
> 
> I'd rather be messing around myself with the settings (after receiving some tip on what to modify) instead of just flashing some packed BIOS


Just stick with stock and overclock to max. And then go from there. If your stock max is high, then you should think about BIOS modding, cause then that means your card responds well to more voltage.


----------



## The Nano

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Clukos*
> 
> Well that solved the voltage issue i had, the boost still goes up and down but i am fine with that if the card doesn't want to stress that much. The voltage stays above 1.2 = no crashing
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It went from this
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> To this
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> My bios for the g1
> 
> G1_970.zip 866k .zip file


This is Gigabytes card not EVGA?


----------



## Obyboby

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *invincibler*
> 
> Just stick with stock and overclock to max. And then go from there. If your stock max is high, then you should think about BIOS modding, cause then that means your card responds well to more voltage.


Thank you! Should I then try OCing from MSI Afterburner and see how it goes?
What's the ratio between Core clock and Memory clock? how much should I be increasing them together in order to keep a good balance between the values?


----------



## hurricane28

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *xliquidx*
> 
> Yes this can be done but afaik it only fits properly on reference boards and some others. The other problem I believe it doesn't cool the VRMs properly as they have moved them on the 9 series


Yes just like he explained in the video.

But i am sure some of us can mod it in order for the vrm's to get proper cooling.


----------



## invincibler

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Obyboby*
> 
> Thank you! Should I then try OCing from MSI Afterburner and see how it goes?
> What's the ratio between Core clock and Memory clock? how much should I be increasing them together in order to keep a good balance between the values?


Quick and dirty OC guide for Maxwell:

Pre-first: Update drivers, install all the programs you need to install, then make a backup image, because you'll be hard resetting a lot, which will lead to corrupted files and stuff. So back up.

First, raise both Power and Temp limit to max.
Then you'll get started on Core clock first. You can try boosting to about 1430MHz at first. Find an offset that increase your core to about that much. Then start testing. A good way to test, if you can afford it, is to run heaven extreme overnight (free) or get 3DMark Advanced and loop Graphics Test 1.

If it doesn't crash/hang, increase the clock by 10 and repeat. Once you crash/hanged, go back to your previous core clock. Go play a few games you like. While playing, look out for artifacts (stuff that looks like errors, like white dots that doesn't belong there, etc..). After you're tired and nothing strange happened, proceed.

Now, remember that core clock, then set offset to 0. Repeat the whole procedure with memory clock. Start at about 250MHz, increase it by 50 each time you pass. If you fail, go back by 50, then increase by 10.

When you have both of them, try sticking both together. Here's where it's difficult. Best case is that you are good to go. Bad case number 1 is that you are unstable. If so, lower memory clock until it's stable. If it's a huge amount, go back to your highest memory clock, and lower core. Or you can do both. Doesn't really matter much at this stage.

The worst case is that you throttle due to running out of TDP headroom. Here you have 2 choices. Either suck it or learn to increase TDP via BIOS modding.

Have fun


----------



## Clukos

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *The Nano*
> 
> This is Gigabytes card not EVGA?


Yeah i basically copied some of the settings from the EVGA bios but my bios is for the Gigabyte G1


----------



## Obyboby

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *invincibler*
> 
> Quick and dirty OC guide for Maxwell:
> 
> Pre-first: Update drivers, install all the programs you need to install, then make a backup image, because you'll be hard resetting a lot, which will lead to corrupted files and stuff. So back up.
> 
> First, raise both Power and Temp limit to max.
> Then you'll get started on Core clock first. You can try boosting to about 1430MHz at first. Find an offset that increase your core to about that much. Then start testing. A good way to test, if you can afford it, is to run heaven extreme overnight (free) or get 3DMark Advanced and loop Graphics Test 1.
> 
> If it doesn't crash/hang, increase the clock by 10 and repeat. Once you crash/hanged, go back to your previous core clock. Go play a few games you like. While playing, look out for artifacts (stuff that looks like errors, like white dots that doesn't belong there, etc..). After you're tired and nothing strange happened, proceed.
> 
> Now, remember that core clock, then set offset to 0. Repeat the whole procedure with memory clock. Start at about 250MHz, increase it by 50 each time you pass. If you fail, go back by 50, then increase by 10.
> 
> When you have both of them, try sticking both together. Here's where it's difficult. Best case is that you are good to go. Bad case number 1 is that you are unstable. If so, lower memory clock until it's stable. If it's a huge amount, go back to your highest memory clock, and lower core. Or you can do both. Doesn't really matter much at this stage.
> 
> The worst case is that you throttle due to running out of TDP headroom. Here you have 2 choices. Either suck it or learn to increase TDP via BIOS modding.
> 
> Have fun


Wow, thanks for that man!

Can't wait to finish my shift and go home to test this















REP+!


----------



## Razzaa

Anyone have any luck getting over 1600+MHz on the Gigabyte G1 Gaming 970? I can run FS and Valley on stock BIOS 1592/2000 @ 1.25v. When i mod my bios i crash running 1600/1750 @ 1.275v. Doesn't make any sense.


----------



## bloodyredd

Hi guys! I plan to buy a GTX 970 soon. What brands would you guys suggest? I've already excluded MSI and Asus from my choices since I heard that there were issues with them. I prefer the card cool and quiet while on load. Thanks


----------



## MKOB

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Razzaa*
> 
> Anyone have any luck getting over 1600+MHz on the Gigabyte G1 Gaming 970? I can run FS and Valley on stock BIOS 1592/2000 @ 1.25v. When i mod my bios i crash running 1600/1750 @ 1.275v. Doesn't make any sense.


Nothing is making sense with this card got it on 1.3v 125% 1550mhz and it gives me a lower score than the stock


----------



## hurricane28

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *bloodyredd*
> 
> Hi guys! I plan to buy a GTX 970 soon. What brands would you guys suggest? I've already excluded MSI and Asus from my choices since I heard that there were issues with them. I prefer the card cool and quiet while on load. Thanks


what issues you are revering to? Asus i would never buy because they are mostly the worst clockers and Asus RMA is a joke.

I have the MSI 970 gaming 4G and have no issues whatsoever with it. My best firestrike score is 14K so i am very pleased with it so far.

Also the RMA department of MSI is outstanding and their products are one of the best on the market. There is a reason i always buy MSI and that is due to its low cost, low noise and outstanding performance.

So if you are looking for an quiet cool card i would strongly suggest to go with MSI, high overclocks are not guaranteed by brand but its all about the silicon lottery to be honest.


----------



## The Nano

I'm being lazy now and won't use search tool pardon me but have you guys been able to remove the power% limit? What is throttling your cards so bad that even increasing voltage doesn't give higher clocks than what we have seen (1500MHz)?


----------



## bloodyredd

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *hurricane28*
> 
> what issues you are revering to? Asus i would never buy because they are mostly the worst clockers and Asus RMA is a joke.
> 
> I have the MSI 970 gaming 4G and have no issues whatsoever with it. My best firestrike score is 14K so i am very pleased with it so far.
> 
> Also the RMA department of MSI is outstanding and their products are one of the best on the market. There is a reason i always buy MSI and that is due to its low cost, low noise and outstanding performance.
> 
> So if you are looking for an quiet cool card i would strongly suggest to go with MSI, high overclocks are not guaranteed by brand but its all about the silicon lottery to be honest.


I'm not quite sure but I think it is about the voltage-related/temperature stuff and the fans of the MSI. I also see a lot of people complaining about it on other forums. ;_;

Edit: Backplate is a big plus


----------



## Hornet85

Overclocking software such as Afterburner doesn't seem to have any effect on my temperature limit. 970 G1 Gaming

If I run at max voltaget (stock BIOS) of 1.256v, it will throttle down one step to 1.237v at about 68c. If I run at 1.237v, it will throttle down to default 1.212 at 71c

It's not possible to keep my card below 68c under load, and I can't remove that temp limit with Afterburner, or even Gigabyte's own OC guru









I hope it's just the OC software not being able to work with this card yet and future updates will do. Otherwise modded BIOS isn't going to do me any good if it gets throttle due to temps anyway


----------



## hurricane28

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *bloodyredd*
> 
> I'm not quite sure but I think it is about the voltage-related/temperature stuff and the fans of the MSI. I also see a lot of people complaining about it on other forums. ;_;
> 
> Edit: Backplate is a big plus


Again, i have no such issues. The fans are working fine and no coil whine or anything. This is my second MSI card that is working flawlessly and exactly does what i want from it.

A friend of mine has an MSI card as well and no problems as well... so i think the problems you read are highly overrated.

It all depends on what you want really, you can't go wrong with any of the brands but again, MSI would be the best choice IMO.

Good luck


----------



## Tup3x

Well... I kinda got the boost disabled but it had side effect: voltage was stuck at ~1,012V


----------



## Clukos

A bit of a refined BIOS for the G1

G1_970.zip 866k .zip file


-Boost is still active but the voltage doesn't drop below 1.218 under 3D load meaning it's waaaaaaaaay more stable
-Voltage should go up to 1.275 in both afterburner and precision at +87
-Idle fan speed at 1050-1100~ RPM meaning less noise


----------



## colabang

You mean with max clock you had only 1,012V? Is it not possible to increase the voltage for this clock with mbt ?


----------



## 970Rules

290x at 330 msrp, 300 atfer rebate......... I was not thinking it be this low so soon, maxwell rapid dominance....

http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16814150696&cm_re=r9_290x-_-14-150-696-_-Product

How the mighty have fallen in the midst of the battle!

The 970 should be on a aircraft carrier with a massage of mission accomplished over it's head.


----------



## Cakewalk_S

Ok here's what I've found with the stock voltage tables with the ASUS Strix 970. Below I will give you a list of voltages set in ASUS GPU TWEAK then the actual voltage from the controller to the chip...Any other voltage set in GPUTweak will not change the chip voltage. Just these 4 voltage settings.

Code:



Code:


GPUTweak Setting ---- Real Voltage(Minimum-Maximum under load)
STOCK                    ----         1.174-1.188V
1233mV                   ----         1.194-1.199V
1243mV                   ----         1.200-1.205V
1253mV                   ----         1.212-1.218V
1263mV                   ----         1.225-1.230V

I'm still trying to figure out why it does this and how I can mod it in the bios. Still haven't been successful overvolting in the bios yet...

Hope this helps some users.


----------



## Cannonkill

So in all of this bios making does anyone have a good voltage change for the msi 970?


----------



## Clukos

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Cakewalk_S*
> 
> Ok here's what I've found with the stock voltage tables with the ASUS Strix 970. Below I will give you a list of voltages set in ASUS GPU TWEAK then the actual voltage from the controller to the chip...Any other voltage set in GPUTweak will not change the chip voltage. Just these 4 voltage settings.
> 
> Code:
> 
> 
> 
> Code:
> 
> 
> GPUTweak Setting ---- Real Voltage(Minimum-Maximum under load)
> STOCK                    ----         1.174-1.188V
> 1233mV                   ----         1.194-1.199V
> 1243mV                   ----         1.200-1.205V
> 1253mV                   ----         1.212-1.218V
> 1263mV                   ----         1.225-1.230V
> 
> I'm still trying to figure out why it does this and how I can mod it in the bios. Still haven't been successful overvolting in the bios yet...
> 
> Hope this helps some users.


I think Asus do their own thing and you have to use GPU tweak in order to change the voltage. At least that's how it was with my 7970 matrix, i could not change voltage at all with Afterburner, only GPU tweak. Maybe it's a different voltage controller, so annoying!

And maybe it's different with the GPU bios as well. In any case overvolting shouldn't be the Strix forte due to the low TDP. What is the max non throttling core clock you've been able to hit?


----------



## asm99

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *hurricane28*
> 
> what issues you are revering to? Asus i would never buy because they are mostly the worst clockers and Asus RMA is a joke.
> 
> I have the MSI 970 gaming 4G and have no issues whatsoever with it. My best firestrike score is 14K so i am very pleased with it so far.
> 
> Also the RMA department of MSI is outstanding and their products are one of the best on the market. There is a reason i always buy MSI and that is due to its low cost, low noise and outstanding performance.
> 
> So if you are looking for an quiet cool card i would strongly suggest to go with MSI, high overclocks are not guaranteed by brand but its all about the silicon lottery to be honest.


Would you mind sharing your modified bios please. Thanks.


----------



## CarstenDutch

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Naennon*
> 
> fixed your bios take that one
> 
> http://s000.tinyupload.com/index.php?file_id=71285279041884964845


Hello,

Could you modify the 180 version with the boost limit unlocked?

MSINV316MH.180.rom.zip 136k .zip file


Thank you in advance...


----------



## Cakewalk_S

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Clukos*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Cakewalk_S*
> 
> Ok here's what I've found with the stock voltage tables with the ASUS Strix 970. Below I will give you a list of voltages set in ASUS GPU TWEAK then the actual voltage from the controller to the chip...Any other voltage set in GPUTweak will not change the chip voltage. Just these 4 voltage settings.
> 
> Code:
> 
> 
> 
> Code:
> 
> 
> GPUTweak Setting ---- Real Voltage(Minimum-Maximum under load)
> STOCK                    ----         1.174-1.188V
> 1233mV                   ----         1.194-1.199V
> 1243mV                   ----         1.200-1.205V
> 1253mV                   ----         1.212-1.218V
> 1263mV                   ----         1.225-1.230V
> 
> I'm still trying to figure out why it does this and how I can mod it in the bios. Still haven't been successful overvolting in the bios yet...
> 
> Hope this helps some users.
> 
> 
> 
> I think Asus do their own thing and you have to use GPU tweak in order to change the voltage. At least that's how it was with my 7970 matrix, i could not change voltage at all with Afterburner, only GPU tweak. Maybe it's a different voltage controller, so annoying!
> 
> And maybe it's different with the GPU bios as well. In any case overvolting shouldn't be the Strix forte due to the low TDP. What is the max non throttling core clock you've been able to hit?
Click to expand...

At 1.225vcore via Asus gputweak. I've been able to get 1525mhz in heaven and Valley benchmarks. Havent tested Firestrike but i did do 1515mhz in Firestrike so it's gotta be close. I've got one of the worst asic scores in the 970 owners thread also... 56%... Sucks but I make up for it with 8ghz memory oc...
I get almost 14k in Firestrike on the graphics score... So close like 13900.

I've changed my power tables to accept upto 230w at 120% and 200w at 100%. I think Valley and heaven max it around 85% at 1500mhz...
I just wish I could figure out adding voltage to the chip via the bios... Oh well...


----------



## Clukos

I copied what i changed in my bios for the MSI gaming card as well. Here:

MSI_970.zip 866k .zip file


-Increased TDP to 300 watt (150%)
-Stable voltage under any load
-Should be able to reach 1.275 (not sure as i don't have the card to test out, it works on my G1 with a similar voltage range)


----------



## Clukos

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Cakewalk_S*
> 
> At 1.225vcore via Asus gputweak. I've been able to get 1525mhz in heaven and Valley benchmarks. Havent tested Firestrike but i did do 1515mhz in Firestrike so it's gotta be close. I've got one of the worst asic scores in the 970 owners thread also... 56%... Sucks but I make up for it with 8ghz memory oc...
> I get almost 14k in Firestrike on the graphics score... So close like 13900.
> 
> I've changed my power tables to accept upto 230w at 120% and 200w at 100%. I think Valley and heaven max it around 85% at 1500mhz...
> I just wish I could figure out adding voltage to the chip via the bios... Oh well...


13900 is _really_ good. Max i've been able to hit in a bench stable OC with my G1 was 14.4k And it would crash in anything but Firestrike so yeah. I don't think you need to worry if you are in the 1500+ range.


----------



## Arturo.Zise

I'm pretty happy with my 1553/8000 clocks at stock volts/bios. Can't really see a need for me to flash my card as it runs great as it is. Good for guys that can't hit 1500 stock though.


----------



## IcarusLSC

Are the Asus cards good quality (no coil whine etc?) I've had bad luck with them in the past with bad service, but am getting sick of these Zotac cards as I can't do anything with them, not to mention the fan broke on one just by touching it...


----------



## asm99

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Clukos*
> 
> I copied what i changed in my bios for the MSI gaming card as well. Here:
> 
> MSI_970.zip 866k .zip file
> 
> 
> -Increased TDP to 300 watt (150%)
> -Stable voltage under any load
> -Should be able to reach 1.275 (not sure as i don't have the card to test out, it works on my G1 with a similar voltage range)


Did you modified power for the 6 & 8 pin PSU?


----------



## colabang

guys, should i disable boost ?


----------



## Hornet85

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Clukos*
> 
> A bit of a refined BIOS for the G1
> 
> G1_970.zip 866k .zip file
> 
> 
> -Boost is still active but the voltage doesn't drop below 1.218 under 3D load meaning it's waaaaaaaaay more stable
> -Voltage should go up to 1.275 in both afterburner and precision at +87
> -Idle fan speed at 1050-1100~ RPM meaning less noise


Thanks for the G1 bios. I noticed my G1 bios is a slightly different version, FD, while this is B4.

Anyone knows if it will work? Just afraid of bricking my card


----------



## Clukos

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Hornet85*
> 
> Thanks for the G1 bios. I noticed my G1 bios is a slightly different version, FD, while this is B4.
> 
> Anyone knows if it will work? Just afraid of bricking my card


I've been changing between .62 and .b4 myself, didn't brick my card. If you want just upload your bios and i'll mod it like mine.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *asm99*
> 
> Did you modified power for the 6 & 8 pin PSU?


No, i left them like in my G1. 79 watt for the 6 pin and 159 watt for the 8 pin + 75 watt from the pcie lane = 318 watt. Just raised the limit to 300 watt.


----------



## Hornet85

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Clukos*
> 
> I've been changing between .62 and .b4 myself, didn't brick my card. If you want just upload your bios and i'll mod it like mine.


That will be great if possible. My G1 is rev1.1, not that I know if there's any different though. Just to be safe I guess







Thanks a lot!

84_04_1F_00_FD.zip 137k .zip file


----------



## hurricane28

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *asm99*
> 
> Would you mind sharing your modified bios please. Thanks.


I would love to if i had an modded bios but its stock...

That is why i find it kinda strange that most people on here with an modded bios doesn't have much higher scores IF they have close to mine in the first place.

I have an specific way of max overclocks and it worked for my previous GTX 660 ti and this one.

I do the following:

I set every monitoring software off, set windows to windows classic. Open firestrike, open MSI AB set the GPU fan to its max to get maximum cooling, i opened my case for more airflow since my case has poor airflow when closed.

I set and mild overclock and do a run of firestrike, after every successful run i apply i set the core and memory little higher.

I noticed that if you set the voltage to +87 the card start to throttle down and crash so i never set it higher than +50.

I was getting closer and closed but my driver keeps crashing so i set it to +50 and prestoo i had my 14K score with stock bios.

Make sure your card gets plenty of cool/cold air so that it boost properly and open your case if necessary or like i did, hold or mount a fan close to the GPU so it gets plenty of cold air.

Good luck


----------



## HAL900

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *asm99*
> 
> Did you modified power for the 6 & 8 pin PSU?


this is my bios and power was raised to 220W but at 1.1 V, and so it is not necessary


----------



## Clukos

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Hornet85*
> 
> That will be great if possible. My G1 is rev1.1, not that I know if there's any different though. Just to be safe I guess
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks a lot!
> 
> 84_04_1F_00_FD.zip 137k .zip file


Here you go:

84_04_1F_00_FD.zip 137k .zip file


It's exactly the same as my bios right now

-Raised TDP to 120% (300 watt)
-Stable voltage that doesn't drop 1.218 under load
-Should be able to reach 1.275 when you set +87 in afterburner
-Lower fan speed @ idle (1050-1100 RPM)


----------



## colabang

So guys this my first flash. Just to know if it safe this way.^^ If anyone can take a look i would appreciate it.

mod970Extreme.txt 175k .txt file


----------



## IcarusLSC

Zero talk of anything here but modding the bios. Isn't this an owners club, or bios mod club?


----------



## Clukos

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *colabang*
> 
> So guys this my first flash. Just to know if it safe this way.^^ If anyone can take a look i would appreciate it.
> 
> mod970Extreme.txt 175k .txt file


Hmm you are pushing 200 watt through the 8 pin connectors, theoretically it can pass up to 150+ watt right? Don't know if it'll create any problems, just saying.


----------



## Clukos

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *IcarusLSC*
> 
> Zero talk of anything here but modding the bios. Isn't this an owners club, or bios mod club?


You can always read the first 400 pages where we all had some sort of problem solved by modding the bios


----------



## jlhawn

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *IcarusLSC*
> 
> Zero talk of anything here but modding the bios. Isn't this an owners club, or bios mod club?


yep I joined the club Oct 6 when I got my 970 but I haven't posted or asked anything on here in over a week as if your not asking or talking about the bios you will be ignored.


----------



## HAL900

https://www.dropbox.com/s/wyo7skbdlu2wcsa/9.rom?dl=0
Mod MSI bios full power table and high voltage
I is for 1455 and 1.1 v. Not worth it for 100 mhz


----------



## colabang

i didnt change anything there. Joedirt did it for me. I just disabled the boost clock and change the voltage, so it should clock higher in less damanding games. i mean theoretically it can reach 345 watt but it only get 160, right? so pushing it to 200 allows it to get 200 watt ? Sry but this is the first time i use Bios tweaker^^


----------



## filterplus

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Clukos*
> 
> Here you go:
> 
> 84_04_1F_00_FD.zip 137k .zip file
> 
> 
> It's exactly the same as my bios right now
> 
> -Raised TDP to 120% (300 watt)
> -Stable voltage that doesn't drop 1.218 under load
> -Should be able to reach 1.275 when you set +87 in afterburner
> -Lower fan speed @ idle (1050-1100 RPM)


@Clukos

would you mind to tweak my g1 .60 bios as yours too?? thanks a million!!!!!!

i'm testing the b4 bios you made several pages before by playing bf4, just in case it goes wrong later...

GM204.zip 137k .zip file


----------



## Obyboby

How do you check your card's revision? I'm not home, it might be shown under GPU-Z, just curious to know right now


----------



## colabang

i dont get it. I do this render test in gpu-z and my power consumption dont go higher than 40%. So there is no need to raise the tdp ?


----------



## Hornet85

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Clukos*
> 
> Here you go:
> 
> 84_04_1F_00_FD.zip 137k .zip file
> 
> 
> It's exactly the same as my bios right now
> 
> -Raised TDP to 120% (300 watt)
> -Stable voltage that doesn't drop 1.218 under load
> -Should be able to reach 1.275 when you set +87 in afterburner
> -Lower fan speed @ idle (1050-1100 RPM)


Thank you. Really appreciate it








+rep for helping me out


----------



## Clukos

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *filterplus*
> 
> @Clukos
> 
> would you mind to tweak my g1 .60 bios as yours too?? thanks a million!!!!!!
> 
> i'm testing the b4 bios you made several pages before by playing bf4, just in case it goes wrong later...
> 
> GM204.zip 137k .zip file


Sure, here you go

GM204.zip 137k .zip file


----------



## Tup3x

So... Basically all I had to do to fix the voltage fluctuation in P00 power state when usage is low is to do this:








It will give at least 1,2V while P00 state is active. Core might clock down if utilisation is low but voltage will be stable.


----------



## filterplus

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Clukos*
> 
> Sure, here you go
> 
> GM204.zip 137k .zip file


thank you so much!!!









btw, your b4 bios i'm still testing also make my g1 temp lower 2~3 celcius degrees with the exactly the same setting

+ rep too.


----------



## Necrontire

Excuse I, but there is big differences between Rev 1.0 and 1.1 of 970 G1?


----------



## Clukos

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *filterplus*
> 
> thank you so much!!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> btw, your b4 bios i'm still testing also make my g1 temp lower 2~3 celcius degrees with the exactly the same setting
> 
> + rep too.


Hmmm, maybe the voltage you were using was different then, i set it up so that it goes from 1.218 to 1.275 on my card, i keep it at 1.218 for my overclock as i see no reason to add more voltage for 24/7 when i can hit 1520 without changing anything so easily








Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Necrontire*
> 
> Excuse I, but there is big differences between Rev 1.0 and 1.1 of 970 G1?


Not really sure but it shouldn't be anything major or we'd know.


----------



## filterplus

No, in both bios i just apply +25mV, guess it's under different load or the added bonus with your bios lol
with stock bios i can only pass firestrike and tomb raider benchmark at 1510/8000, bf4 would crash randomly even at 1480/8000 with good temps...
I guess the stable voltage you tweak really helps, still testing


----------



## Cakewalk_S

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Tup3x*
> 
> So... Basically all I had to do to fix the voltage fluctuation in P00 power state when usage is low is to do this:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It will give at least 1,2V while P00 state is active. Core might clock down if utilisation is low but voltage will be stable.


P0 state is the boost state right? So your getting 1.200v under max load? Is that the only value you change?


----------



## HAL900

how are liquidates max est in maxwell editor ???


----------



## Hackslash

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *IcarusLSC*
> 
> Zero talk of anything here but modding the bios. Isn't this an owners club, or bios mod club?


just lol








ask something if you want to know something.
trolling wont get you far.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Necrontire*
> 
> Excuse I, but there is big differences between Rev 1.0 and 1.1 of 970 G1?


different fancontroller.

bios might not be compatible between revisions, i wouldnt risk it....


----------



## CarstenDutch

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Obyboby*
> 
> How do you check your card's revision? I'm not home, it might be shown under GPU-Z, just curious to know right now


It's printed on the board on the side where the cooler is mounted close to the pci-e lane, you need to get the gpu out of the pc case again.


----------



## shilka

Too hell with this i have been wating for more then a month for my GTX 970 cards and i am fed up with wating so i called and had my order cancelled so there will be no review and testing from me.


----------



## Obyboby

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *shilka*
> 
> Too hell with this i have been wating for more then a month for my GTX 970 cards and i am fed up with wating so i called and had my order cancelled so there will be no review and testing from me.


LOL. I was lucky enough to get the last one in a shop close to me, thanks to a guy who did me a favor and passed me his reservation (he reserved 1x 970 and 1x 980 and then just purchased the 980). So far I haven't seen any website here that has them in stock.


----------



## Edkiefer

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *colabang*
> 
> i dont get it. I do this render test in gpu-z and my power consumption dont go higher than 40%. So there is no need to raise the tdp ?


the rendering test, even in full screen won't get TDP high , it will get clock speed up there .

Use real game or a BM, 3dmark , Heven, Valley for power readings .


----------



## Tup3x

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Cakewalk_S*
> 
> P0 state is the boost state right? So your getting 1.200v under max load? Is that the only value you change?


I'm getting 1,206V under max load which is the default voltage for my card. In low utilisation situations it may drop to 1,2V. As you can see I did not limit the maximum voltage. That's the only thing I changed (well, I did change fan settings so that it goes now down to ~1100 rpm). This is exactly what I wanted to achieve. No messed up 2D clocks and the P00 power state still clocks down when the utilisation is low but too low voltage will not be a problem.


----------



## invincibler

Which benchmark seems most reliable for detecting bad clocks for you guys?

I wonder if there's one that doesn't take hours to crash and burn on a bad OC.


----------



## IcarusLSC

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Hackslash*
> 
> just lol
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ask something if you want to know something.
> trolling wont get you far.


I've asked a few questions a few times here and other threads, and gotten zero answers or replies even. Sorry, but not trolling, are you?


----------



## jonny30bass

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Edkiefer*
> 
> the rendering test, even in full screen won't get TDP high , it will get clock speed up there .
> 
> Use real game or a BM, 3dmark , Heven, Valley for power readings .


I always use firestrike ultra to test for voltage instability due to hitting the power limit. It is the best software to use for testing power limits.


----------



## HAL900

http://www.3dmark.com/3dm/4516620
constant clock 3 d 1592/8100 Off digital boost. voltage 1.268v .Tpd limit 75%


----------



## MikeGR7

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Obyboby*
> 
> How do you check your card's revision? I'm not home, it might be shown under GPU-Z, just curious to know right now


No gpuz, no opening the case.
Just take a look on the side of the card's box. There's a white label which among other specs says "Rev 1.X".

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Necrontire*
> 
> Excuse I, but there is big differences between Rev 1.0 and 1.1 of 970 G1?


No, take the one you can find in stock.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *invincibler*
> 
> Which benchmark seems most reliable for detecting bad clocks for you guys?
> 
> I wonder if there's one that doesn't take hours to crash and burn on a bad OC.


Crysis 3 with DSR. Load game and when starts just pause it. It STILL uses the Gpu full and will crash in a min or so if OC not stable.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *IcarusLSC*
> 
> I've asked a few questions numerous times here and other threads, and gotten zero answers or replies even.


Ask again. The forum is moving fast and we may have missed your post.


----------



## hurricane28

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *HAL900*
> 
> http://www.3dmark.com/3dm/4516620
> constant clock 3 d 1592/8100 Off digital boost. voltage 1.268v .Tpd limit 75%


Is that the best you can do? Physics seems kinda low, and for those GPU clocks its not a high score IMO.

I scored 14K with lower clocks than you, to be honest i can't remember what those exactly were but i know they were lower than yours.


----------



## MKOB

So i went back on stock BIOS and used AB clocked it at 1540mhz,got 13373 for the graphics score,still cant find out why the **** i get very low scores when using a modded BIOS.










http://www.3dmark.com/3dm/4515113


----------



## Cakewalk_S

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MKOB*
> 
> So i went back on stock BIOS and used AB clocked it at 1540mhz,got 13373 for the graphics score,still cant find out why the **** i get very low scores when using a modded BIOS.


What's your graphics 3d settings in nvcp? Might want to try a few changes there... I also noticed no more crashes in menus after changing the performance mode to "prefer maximum performance" for the global setting...


----------



## MikeGR7

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *hurricane28*
> 
> Is that the best you can do? Physics seems kinda low, and for those GPU clocks its not a high score IMO.
> 
> I scored 14K with lower clocks than you, to be honest i can't remember what those exactly were but i know they were lower than yours.


You seem to not like bios modding and brag for your stock numbers. Have it your way but don't spoil the fan for the others.
For example you think you helped the guy in some way with your post above?
Also why don't you show a pic with this 14K score and the lower clocks you mentioned?
If true then it might help us discover bugs in the current modding method.
Thanks.


----------



## HAL900

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *hurricane28*
> 
> Is that the best you can do? Physics seems kinda low, and for those GPU clocks its not a high score IMO.
> 
> I scored 14K with lower clocks than you, to be honest i can't remember what those exactly were but i know they were lower than yours.


tell from even the fx-em


----------



## The Nano

Asking again. Is power% issue anymore? Are you able to modify it withMaxwell Bios Tweaker? Has anyone modded bios for EVGA's blower model (reference)?


----------



## MKOB

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Cakewalk_S*
> 
> What's your graphics 3d settings in nvcp? Might want to try a few changes there... I also noticed no more crashes in menus after changing the performance mode to "prefer maximum performance" for the global setting...


I've always had it on that, how does the settings have anything to do with what im having with the card ? the card simply gets low scores when using a modded BIOS (1.3v 125 %) clocking at 1550mhz and get a score lower than a stock as if adding more volts is downgrading it


----------



## Tup3x

No more stability issues in not so demanding game, yay!


----------



## MikeGR7

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MKOB*
> 
> So i went back on stock BIOS and used AB clocked it at 1540mhz,got 13373 for the graphics score,still cant find out why the **** i get very low scores when using a modded BIOS.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> http://www.3dmark.com/3dm/4515113


Ok look...
There's a program called GPUz. Grab it here. http://www.techpowerup.com/downloads/2418/techpowerup-gpu-z-v0-8-0/
Run it go to the sensors tab and leave it open in the background.
Run the benchmark of your preference and immediately check the sign ''PerCap Reason''. What does it say? Eg Vrel, Vop etc.
Then we'll have a base to identify your bottleneck.


----------



## Strileckifunk

I do truly wish there was a separate thread just for bios mod discussion.


----------



## MKOB

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MikeGR7*
> 
> Ok look...
> There's a program called GPUz. Grab it here. http://www.techpowerup.com/downloads/2418/techpowerup-gpu-z-v0-8-0/
> Run it go to the sensors tab and leave it open in the background.
> Run the benchmark of your preference and immediately check the sign ''PerCap Reason''. What does it say? Eg Vrel, Vop etc.
> Then we'll have a base to identify your bottleneck.


You mean i do that with the modded BIOS right ?


----------



## MikeGR7

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *The Nano*
> 
> Asking again. Is power% issue anymore? Are you able to modify it withMaxwell Bios Tweaker? Has anyone modded bios for EVGA's blower model (reference)?


Power was never an issue for G1/ MSI users, what card do you have/ will have?
Maxwell Bios Tweaker has succesfully broaden the PL limits for many users. Depends on their modding skills.
No one seems to have done that so if you own one post your BIOS and MAYBE someone will be kind enough to fix it for you.


----------



## MikeGR7

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MKOB*
> 
> You mean i do that with the modded BIOS right ?


Of course. But taking a look at the values with the stock one also, will give even more valuable insight.


----------



## colabang

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Tup3x*
> 
> No more stability issues in not so demanding game, yay!


Did you have still downclocks when you reach a certain temp? For me it downclocks from 1450 to 1436MHZ. I also have no issues with less demanding games the voltage is stable, but the clock is not always running at max. Maybe it downclocks because of increasing the voltage from 1.2 to 1,212 V. Like i said before with stock bios i had no downclocks.

Can you post a pic with your settings in mbt pls?


----------



## hurricane28

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *HAL900*
> 
> tell from even the fx-em


What?


----------



## MKOB

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MikeGR7*
> 
> Of course. But taking a look at the values with the stock one also, will give even more valuable insight.


Here's the stock without using AB,and ill be back in a bit with the modded bios


----------



## The Nano

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MikeGR7*
> 
> Power was never an issue for G1/ MSI users, what card do you have/ will have?
> Maxwell Bios Tweaker has succesfully broaden the PL limits for many users. Depends on their modding skills.
> No one seems to have done that so if you own one post your BIOS and MAYBE someone will be kind enough to fix it for you.


I'm almost 99% sure I'm going with the EVGA's reference model (small PCB) since I already have a water block that fits to the card (without modding). The card will go straight on water!







Once I buy the card later this year I believe there is a separate thread that has tutorial for BIOS modding etc. I'm just trying to keep up with the thread and see how things develop here but it seems to go over light speed so its pretty hard...









I believe that since EVGA's reference model uses RT8802A voltage controller (not 100% sure about this) the voltage will be hardware coded to 1,21V. So modding BIOS wont do any good but power% might. We'll see! These are also the reasons I'm trying to shout after EVGA's users to gain more info about those cards









e: While I was writing this, 4 more messages were posted on the thread... The speed of this thread is something that can't be described with words


----------



## MikeGR7

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *hurricane28*
> 
> What?


He's probably joking for you using an FX proccessor and claim to beat his score.
We all have a problem to communicate with him but lets just accept him as he is.


----------



## MKOB

Here it is with the modded BIOS it says... Util...looks wired right ? the color of it is grey and it doesnt show "util" unless i put the mouse pointer on that grey section like total blank when not having the pointer on it


----------



## asm99

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Clukos*
> 
> I've been changing between .62 and .b4 myself, didn't brick my card. If you want just upload your bios and i'll mod it like mine.
> No, i left them like in my G1. 79 watt for the 6 pin and 159 watt for the 8 pin + 75 watt from the pcie lane = 318 watt. Just raised the limit to 300 watt.


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *hurricane28*
> 
> I would love to if i had an modded bios but its stock...
> 
> That is why i find it kinda strange that most people on here with an modded bios doesn't have much higher scores IF they have close to mine in the first place.
> 
> I have an specific way of max overclocks and it worked for my previous GTX 660 ti and this one.
> 
> I do the following:
> 
> I set every monitoring software off, set windows to windows classic. Open firestrike, open MSI AB set the GPU fan to its max to get maximum cooling, i opened my case for more airflow since my case has poor airflow when closed.
> 
> I set and mild overclock and do a run of firestrike, after every successful run i apply i set the core and memory little higher.
> 
> I noticed that if you set the voltage to +87 the card start to throttle down and crash so i never set it higher than +50.
> 
> I was getting closer and closed but my driver keeps crashing so i set it to +50 and prestoo i had my 14K score with stock bios.
> 
> Make sure your card gets plenty of cool/cold air so that it boost properly and open your case if necessary or like i did, hold or mount a fan close to the GPU so it gets plenty of cold air.
> 
> Good luck


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *HAL900*
> 
> this is my bios and power was raised to 220W but at 1.1 V, and so it is not necessary


----------



## Cannonkill

Can anyone post a good msi 970 bios because this is all for the g1 and not everyone has that


----------



## ochevidnost

Seeing all of you reaching 7800-8000 memory makes me wonder if there is anyone like me struggling to push it past 7500 (MSI 970 Gaming)?


----------



## Clukos

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Cannonkill*
> 
> Can anyone post a good msi 970 bios because this is all for the g1 and not everyone has that


Doesn't hurt to go back a few pages

http://www.overclock.net/t/1514085/official-nvidia-gtx-970-owners-club/5270#post_23059089


----------



## Obyboby

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MikeGR7*
> 
> No gpuz, no opening the case.
> Just take a look on the side of the card's box. There's a white label which among other specs says "Rev 1.X".


Thanks. I have a rev. 1.0.


----------



## hurricane28

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MikeGR7*
> 
> He's probably joking for you using an FX proccessor and claim to beat his score.
> We all have a problem to communicate with him but lets just accept him as he is.


lol my 8350 will smoke his 3570K









My highest physics is 10372, highest score of an 8350 i ever seen under normal cooling.


----------



## Nark96

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *hurricane28*
> 
> lol my 8350 will smoke his 3570K
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> My highest physics is 10372, highest score of an 8350 i ever seen under normal cooling.


I've seen i5 2320's beat that piece of junk (the 8350) lol no offence


----------



## MKOB

K,think i found out the problem, How do i disable the boost in my BIOS ?


----------



## doctorat

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dVeLoPe*
> 
> anyone hit 1650 stable on a g1 yet? im currently at 1900 mem (+300) and 1570 core with no throttling (+178)
> I dont nkow how to exactly test for COMPLETE stability passes all benchs/games
> 
> i seem to be having a very good card.. stock 1.1 rev but i have a bios i have not seen anyone else with
> it's :: 84.04.1F.00.FC anyone else have or seen this bios or even edited it!!?!?
> 
> i am also having a problem where i cannot run bf4 if msi afterburner is opened but if I close it (even with overclocked settings) its fine..


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Hackslash*
> 
> can you upload that bios?
> i wanna see whats different


I have rev. 1.1 G1 Gaming with the same bios. So far I've managed to run Unigine Heaven at 1630 / 8200 with stock bios (max voltage 1.25v as shown in GPU-Z).
Here it is if you want to see it and I'll appreciate it if you can mod it so I can push more voltage and all the other stuff you're doing:

84.04.1F.00.FC.zip 136k .zip file


----------



## Boru91

To flash moded bios I must unistall drivers first ?


----------



## hurricane28

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Nark96*
> 
> I've seen i5 2320's beat that piece of junk (the 8350) lol no offence


Well i would like to see that than, kinda hard to believe.

I know AMD CPU's are not that strong in 3Dmark scores because they only use 4 cores and everyone knows that core per core Intel is stronger than AMD period.

If you run applications that use more cores you see not so much difference, than again, there is cost involved and with AMD you get much more for your dollar/euro that's a fact.

There was a scam that cinebench had tempered with AMD CPU's because it could detect i you are running an Intel or AMD CPU and if it was an Intel it did the most advanced code path and with AMD it did the most crappy code path.

Benchmarks do not translate in real world performance as well, scores are nice but is mostly to show off.


----------



## Hackslash

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *doctorat*
> 
> I have rev. 1.1 G1 Gaming with the same bios. So far I've managed to run Unigine Heaven at 1630 / 8200 with stock bios (max voltage 1.25v as shown in GPU-Z).
> Here it is if you want to see it and I'll appreciate it if you can mod it so I can push more voltage and all the other stuff you're doing:
> 
> 84.04.1F.00.FC.zip 136k .zip file


i can see nothing different to a rev 1.0 bios....

i gave you the standard treatment









see if it works

1,3 V
minimum fanspeed
3600 mem

doctorat.zip 274k .zip file

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Boru91*
> 
> To flash moded bios I must unistall drivers first ?


nope disable card in device manager
flash
enable card
reboot
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MKOB*
> 
> K,think i found out the problem, How do i disable the boost in my BIOS ?


Boost Entry #0
set to disabled

very first tab "common"


----------



## Boru91

OK and you talking about nvflash modded by JoeDirt right ?


----------



## Rahldrac

http://www.overclock.net/t/1517316/extract-and-flash-gtx-970-and-980-firmware-gpuz-test-build-and-new-nvflash-5-190 Is this the newest NvFlash software?


----------



## Hackslash

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Boru91*
> 
> OK and you talking about nvflash modded by JoeDirt right ?


yep...

nvflash -6 biosname.rom

y
y

wait

done









NVFlash5.196.zip 714k .zip file


----------



## dante`afk

to the g1 owners here, what 'more' did you achieve by modding your bios?

I still did not have time to flash and test, wondering if it is worth even.


----------



## Cakewalk_S

Has anyone seen a benefit of additional memory cooling and additional memory overclocking? My guess is my memory is already sufficiently cooled with bare chips and 2 70mm fans but just seeing if heatsinks would benefit anything...
I'm beginning to consider running 8ghz for my standard gaming oc... I get 8ghz easy. Haven't tried more though...


----------



## welly59

what are the power tables corresponding to in maxwell bios tweaker? third is pci-e, 4th is psu rail, 5th is psu rail. what is the 6th lot of figures?


----------



## Tup3x

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *colabang*
> 
> Did you have still downclocks when you reach a certain temp? For me it downclocks from 1450 to 1436MHZ. I also have no issues with less demanding games the voltage is stable, but the clock is not always running at max. Maybe it downclocks because of increasing the voltage from 1.2 to 1,212 V. Like i said before with stock bios i had no downclocks.
> 
> Can you post a pic with your settings in mbt pls?


I haven't noticed anything yet, temps so far the max temp has been 63c. I think the worst case scenario should be around 66c - I'm not sure if that's enough to make it downclock. This is the only setting I changed: http://www.overclock.net/t/1514085/official-nvidia-gtx-970-owners-club/5300_20#post_23059340
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Hackslash*
> 
> Boost Entry #0
> set to disabled
> 
> very first tab "common"


That didn't help at all when I tested.


----------



## Hackslash

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Cakewalk_S*
> 
> Has anyone seen a benefit of additional memory cooling and additional memory overclocking? My guess is my memory is already sufficiently cooled with bare chips and 2 70mm fans but just seeing if heatsinks would benefit anything...
> I'm beginning to consider running 8ghz for my standard gaming oc... I get 8ghz easy. Haven't tried more though...


mem OC is pretty useless to be honest...
i wouldnt bother... just make it an even number ^^


----------



## welly59

also what are the first three voltage entries?


----------



## Razzaa

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dante`afk*
> 
> to the g1 owners here, what 'more' did you achieve by modding your bios?
> 
> I still did not have time to flash and test, wondering if it is worth even.


If you can already clock high on stock bios you wont see much of a improvement. I cant anyway. I get better FS scores on stock bios.


----------



## tsm106

That's interesting, so the stock G1 is as close as it gets to the best of the best already?


----------



## Boru91

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Hackslash*
> 
> yep...
> 
> nvflash -6 biosname.rom
> 
> y
> y
> 
> wait
> 
> done
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> NVFlash5.196.zip 714k .zip file


Can you tweak bios for me to unlock voltage(1.275v) and TDP?
Core to 1519mhz (for test) and disable boost.

http://www49.zippyshare.com/v/64104248/file.html

only if you want of course


----------



## Cannonkill

Sounds like just bad mem I got 550 on it with the same card
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ochevidnost*
> 
> Seeing all of you reaching 7800-8000 memory makes me wonder if there is anyone like me struggling to push it past 7500 (MSI 970 Gaming)?


----------



## Razzaa

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *tsm106*
> 
> That's interesting, so the stock G1 is as close as it gets to the best of the best already?


Depends on your stock max clocks. I can get 1592/8000 on stock bios @ 1.25v. Modded bios i crash with 1600/7000 @ 1.275v.


----------



## tsm106

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Razzaa*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *tsm106*
> 
> That's interesting, so the stock G1 is as close as it gets to the best of the best already?
> 
> 
> 
> Depends on your stock max clocks. I can get 1592/8000 on stock bios @ 1.25v. Modded bios i crash with 1600/7000 @ 1.275v.
Click to expand...

Talk about a being flush with a fistful of clocks. Damn.


----------



## Hackslash

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Boru91*
> 
> Can you tweak bios for me to unlock voltage(1.275v) and TDP?
> Core to 1519mhz (for test) and disable boost.
> 
> http://www49.zippyshare.com/v/64104248/file.html
> 
> only if you want of course


okay lets see what it does









did all you want exept 1519 mhz, try that with your OC software.

try it 









Boru91.zip 274k .zip file


----------



## Razzaa

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *tsm106*
> 
> Talk about a being flush with a fistful of clocks. Damn.


I got lucky with my card. I run 1550MHz 24/7 no voltage or Power Limit increase.


----------



## Hackslash

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Razzaa*
> 
> I got lucky with my card. I run 1550MHz 24/7 no voltage or Power Limit increase.


nice but do you run mem oc?

iam a bit concerned that it will die at 2000 (8000) ;D


----------



## Razzaa

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Hackslash*
> 
> nice but do you run mem oc?
> 
> iam a bit concerned that it will die at 2000 (8000) ;D


I can but there isnt much of a increase in performance while gaming.


----------



## Cakewalk_S

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Hackslash*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Cakewalk_S*
> 
> Has anyone seen a benefit of additional memory cooling and additional memory overclocking? My guess is my memory is already sufficiently cooled with bare chips and 2 70mm fans but just seeing if heatsinks would benefit anything...
> I'm beginning to consider running 8ghz for my standard gaming oc... I get 8ghz easy. Haven't tried more though...
> 
> 
> 
> mem OC is pretty useless to be honest...
> i wouldnt bother... just make it an even number ^^
Click to expand...

What? There's a HUGE increase in performance with memory overclocks... I get about an 8-10% performance boost going from 7 to 8ghz memory... Then core clock only gives me another 5-6% going from 1266 to 1515mhz... Memory is the huge bottleneck in these cards... Has been since Kepler...


----------



## Hackslash

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Cakewalk_S*
> 
> What? There's a HUGE increase in performance with memory overclocks... I get about an 8-10% performance boost going from 7 to 8ghz memory... Then core clock only gives me another 5-6% going from 1266 to 1515mhz... Memory is the huge bottleneck in these cards... Has been since Kepler...


in what?
benchmarks?
















at most 1,5 fps is the difference^^


----------



## Razzaa

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Cakewalk_S*
> 
> What? There's a HUGE increase in performance with memory overclocks... I get about an 8-10% performance boost going from 7 to 8ghz memory... Then core clock only gives me another 5-6% going from 1266 to 1515mhz... Memory is the huge bottleneck in these cards... Has been since Kepler...


In benchmarks you would see the performance increase, gaming is a different story.


----------



## Nark96

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Cakewalk_S*
> 
> What? There's a HUGE increase in performance with memory overclocks... I get about an 8-10% performance boost going from 7 to 8ghz memory... Then core clock only gives me another 5-6% going from 1266 to 1515mhz... Memory is the huge bottleneck in these cards... Has been since Kepler...


In gaming there's almost no benefit when overclocking memory... lol
No idea how you're seeing such performance gains :/


----------



## Razzaa

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Nark96*
> 
> In gaming there's almost no benefit when overclocking memory... lol
> No idea how you're seeing such performance gains :/


i get 2-3 fps max going from 7k-8k mem. Definitely not worth it lol


----------



## jootn2kx

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Razzaa*
> 
> i get 2-3 fps max going from 7k-8k mem. Definitely not worth it lol


ok explain to me why thats not worth it?


----------



## Razzaa

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jootn2kx*
> 
> ok explain to me why thats not worth it?


To run @ 8k you need the extra voltage and power just to achieve 2fps. How would that be worth it? If you can run at high enough clocks without adding the extra voltage why would you increase it to get 2 fps?


----------



## Clukos

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *tsm106*
> 
> That's interesting, so the stock G1 is as close as it gets to the best of the best already?


From stock cards? Yeah, the EVGA FTW has a bit higher clocks so that might edge it in some benchmarks. When it comes to overclock the power limit of the G1 gives it the edge because it doesn't throttle whereas other cards start to throttle past 1500 core.

The TDP and voltage are the two limiting factors for most 970s right now. Except maybe for the G1 due to the high TDP limit in the stock bios. But nobody is able to hit past 1.275 voltage yet with a software mod at least.


----------



## jootn2kx

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Razzaa*
> 
> To run @ 8k you need the extra voltage and power just to achieve 2fps. How would that be worth it? If you can run at high enough clocks without adding the extra voltage why would you increase it to get 2 fps?


imo every gain is worth, I can clock my memory to 7000 to 8180mhz without ANY artifacting and i can tell you even in 4K gaming I notice a slighty more smooth gaming and its not placebo. because 4K gaming is very heavy in some games some people need all the extra gains, for me it matters

for the voltage part: my core is about 1570 mhz stable, if i set my voltage to +60 or +87 it doesnt even matter







no gains there, so I have room left but it doesnt matter i cant get my core higher stable


----------



## Razzaa

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Clukos*
> 
> From stock cards? Yeah, the EVGA FTW has a bit higher clocks so that might edge it in some benchmarks. When it comes to overclock the power limit of the G1 gives it the edge because it doesn't throttle whereas other cards start to throttle past 1500 core.
> 
> The TDP and voltage are the two limiting factors for most 970s right now. Except maybe for the G1 due to the high TDP limit in the stock bios. But nobody is able to hit past 1.275 voltage yet with a software mod at least.


How did you score so high in FS with a 1220MHz core clock? lmao


----------



## ochevidnost

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Razzaa*
> 
> To run @ 8k you need the extra voltage and power just to achieve 2fps. How would that be worth it? If you can run at high enough clocks without adding the extra voltage why would you increase it to get 2 fps?


What effect does core voltage have on memory overclocking ? I don't get it


----------



## Clukos

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Razzaa*
> 
> How did you score so high in FS with a 1220MHz core clock? lmao


It says 1220 but when you push 1.275 volts the boost clock goes through the roof, must've been about 1560-1570 on the core.


----------



## Razzaa

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ochevidnost*
> 
> What effect does core voltage have on memory overclocking ? I don't get it


So wait. You are talking about just OC'ing the mem and leaving the core at stock clocks? Explain why that would be beneficial at all for gaming.


----------



## Hackslash

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ochevidnost*
> 
> What effect does core voltage have on memory overclocking ? I don't get it


0


----------



## Razzaa

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Hackslash*
> 
> 0


Obviously but why would you OC your mem only for gaming? Core always trumps mem for performance increase. Just because you can OC mem to a certain point doesnt mean you will be stable with both. When you put your core OC and mem OC together you usually either have to increase core volatge or lower clock to get everything stable.

There is absolutely no point of running mem that high for gaming to gain very little.


----------



## Clukos

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Razzaa*
> 
> Obviously but why would you OC your mem only for gaming? Core always trumps mem for performance increase. Just because you can OC mem to a certain point with a certain amount doesnt mean you can OC both at the same voltage.
> 
> There is absolutely no point of running mem that high for gaming to gain very little.


Some games need mem speed more than others. Tomb Raider with SSAA seems to be heavy on mem speeds. But obviously you should prefer core OC over mem OC. But why not do both if possible?


----------



## Razzaa

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Clukos*
> 
> Some games need mem speed more than others. Tomb Raider with SSAA seems to be heavy on mem speeds. But obviously you should prefer core OC over mem OC. But why not do both if possible?


I agree but more often than not, i have found it easier to get a higher stable core only OC. I only ever run high mem OC for benchmarks because that is where you see the difference. I can OC my mem only to 8400 and pass FS. I can also OC my core to 1592MHz and pass FS but when i put the two together it crashes. I have to dial my mem down to 8100 before they will pass together.


----------



## Boru91

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Hackslash*
> 
> okay lets see what it does
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> did all you want exept 1519 mhz, try that with your OC software.
> 
> try it
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Boru91.zip 274k .zip file


Thanks







works good







also add my oc mem 2033mhz







gpu-z shows 4064mhz but nevermind maybe is a bug








1525core stable








Can you set 1531mhz







?

http://www52.zippyshare.com/v/49280451/file.html


----------



## Hackslash

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Boru91*
> 
> Thanks
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> works good
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> also add my oc mem 2033mhz
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> gpu-z shows 4064mhz but nevermind maybe is a bug
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 1525core stable
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Can you set 1531mhz
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ?
> 
> http://www52.zippyshare.com/v/49280451/file.html


i havent tried to hit a certain clockspeed yet









i dont think that its a wise thing to do at the moment ^^

maybe next release of mbt, but try it for yourself if you want


----------



## Boru91

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Hackslash*
> 
> i havent tried to hit a certain clockspeed yet
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> i dont think that its a wise thing to do at the moment ^^
> 
> maybe next release of mbt, but try it for yourself if you want


sure







btw Thanks for help


----------



## prescotter

What game or stresstest do you guys recommend for finding max OC stability?

I ran 1575mhz max boost on my gigabyte g1 gaming in bf4 for days.

Since its only game i play i downloaded that free RenegadeX C&C renegade remake and i have to lower my overclock to around 1500mhz.

All default voltage 100% limit.


----------



## SalmonTaco

I just got my Gigabyte G1 gaming today - can't wait to install it tonight!


----------



## Teskin89

Do you think that the Gigabyte non-gaming edition (windforce) will limit my overclock capability?


----------



## ideaidea

So modded BIOS is out with solved problem with power limit and higher voltage?
Any reason to wait for unlocked Afterburner?


----------



## Nooze

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Teskin89*
> 
> Do you think that the Gigabyte non-gaming edition (windforce) will limit my overclock capability?


With my experience with them - yes. Without adding any voltage I am only able to get +200 and that is accompanied by 300+ mem. If you want the full OC from these cards I'd get the gaming edition one.


----------



## valerio1287

I can not au increase the maximum voltage , I would take it a1.32v ! I tried to change the values in the table in the program MaxwellBiosTweaker voltage (the latest version ) but on gpuz the value remains at 1,262 ..
does anyone know what values to change to increase the voltage?
I tried to read pages behind nothing but grim


----------



## Frutek

Can anyone try to unlock power and voltage for my MSI 970 Bios?

I've tried few posted on forums but neither gave me more overclocking power.

Gpu is doing 1523/[email protected] (stock voltage) and 1550/[email protected] (max voltage)

GM204.zip 137k .zip file


----------



## ivoryg37

Anyone know if there will be a 970 with the reference cooler? If not I might just go with the windforce for the illuminated led lol


----------



## Frutek

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ivoryg37*
> 
> Anyone know if there will be a 970 with the reference cooler? If not I might just go with the windforce for the illuminated led lol


oc.UK is selling nVidia style cooled 970 - http://www.overclockers.co.uk/showproduct.php?prodid=GX-205-OK


----------



## El Scotch

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ivoryg37*
> 
> Anyone know if there will be a 970 with the reference cooler? If not I might just go with the windforce for the illuminated led lol


MSI blower model uses the 980 PCB, so you could buy a 980 cooler and slap it on there.


----------



## moccor

Does increasing core clock increase the VRM temp at all?


----------



## Wooojciech1983

How to reduce the fan speed on Gigabyte 970 G1? I could not find the post about in this thread, can someone point me to it?


----------



## FreeElectron

ok
I got 2X MSI GTX 970 GAMING 4G

I can hear coil whine coming from one (or both?) of them.

So, What should i do to resolve this issue before considering RMA (Knowing that i have a CORSAIR AX1200i)?

Also
I want to know how to overclock them.
What are my options and what Is the methodology to follow?


----------



## amtbr

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Wooojciech1983*
> 
> How to reduce the fan speed on Gigabyte 970 G1? I could not find the post about in this thread, can someone point me to it?


You can't. Its a flaw with the card. I've actually posted in this thread about it. As for now the fan speed with the G1 is locked at 1,600 RPMs or 32%. It is likely a BIOS update would fix the issue, whether Gigabyte actually does that is another story. I returned my G1 because of this issue and picked up a MSI Gaming edition. I value silence with my computer. Obviously, most G1 owners don't...You may be able to mod the fan speed using one of the BIOS tools. I saw a screen shot in this thread of an option to tweak fan settings.


----------



## jonny30bass

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *HAL900*
> 
> http://www.3dmark.com/3dm/4516620
> constant clock 3 d 1592/8100 Off digital boost. voltage 1.268v .Tpd limit 75%


That score is quite nice with those clocks. The only reason your not hitting 14K is because your're on Windows 7. I'm using Windows 7 and get around 13.6K at 1540/7800 clocks. I remember reading somewhere that Windows 8.1 results in higher 3DMark scores.
Here is my best so far: http://www.3dmark.com/fs/3083104
I Haven't tried to push my GPU to the max yet.


----------



## Exothermic1982

The Gigabyte G1 Gaming is such an amazing card. Went from being stuck at 1418mhz on my EVGA Superclocked to hitting 1598/8000 on the Gigabyte and it seems like it can do more it's just throttling at 80c. I almost want to invest in some watercooling. Jesus christ. The build quality makes it seem like a whole different series as well and best of all no damn coil whine. Its mind boggling how badly EVGA dropped the ball this generation.

On another note has anyone had problems enabling SLI. I tried to SLI my two cards and it was never able to detect my SLI bridge for some reason. Didn't have another bridge to test and I'm shipping the EVGA back to Newegg anyway so I don't really care but it seems weird.


----------



## jonny30bass

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *prescotter*
> 
> What game or stresstest do you guys recommend for finding max OC stability?
> 
> I ran 1575mhz max boost on my gigabyte g1 gaming in bf4 for days.
> 
> Since its only game i play i downloaded that free RenegadeX C&C renegade remake and i have to lower my overclock to around 1500mhz.
> 
> All default voltage 100% limit.


Loop the Firestrike Ultra demo.


----------



## sgtSavage

Got my Asus 970 strix today. Huge step up from my evga 660ti. Maxed out BF4 on ultra and was getting 90fps 90% of the time.


----------



## semitope

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *sgtSavage*
> 
> Got my Asus 970 strix today. Huge step up from my evga 660ti. Maxed out BF4 on ultra and was getting 90fps 90% of the time.


What kind of clocks do you get? Can you take some pics? Tired of hearing about gigabyte this msi that in this thread. ASUS!!!!!!!







I'm still waiting for the dust to settle and we find that the strix is the best


----------



## Hackslash

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *amtbr*
> 
> You can't. Its a flaw with the card. I've actually posted in this thread about it. As for now the fan speed with the G1 is locked at 1,600 RPMs or 32%. It is likely a BIOS update would fix the issue, whether Gigabyte actually does that is another story. I returned my G1 because of this issue and picked up a MSI Gaming edition. I value silence with my computer. Obviously, most G1 owners don't...You may be able to mod the fan speed using one of the BIOS tools. I saw a screen shot in this thread of an option to tweak fan settings.


ehm....

you can


----------



## amtbr

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Hackslash*
> 
> ehm....
> 
> you can


Care to elaborate?


----------



## Hunched

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Team Grinder*
> 
> Try this
> Core Voltage back to default - 0mv
> Clock Core to +150
> Memory Clock to +500
> The biggest mistake a lot of people make with these cards is trying to shove more voltage down its throat. Try and see how far you can go on stock voltage first then progress from there. Every card is different. My absolute max on stock voltage is +185 on the core and +700 on the memory. But its not worth running that high due to stabilty issues within games.


Since you never told me what benchmark you used despite me asking, I continued using 3Dmark and Valley. I am never using 3Dmark or Valley again.
I passed Valley 10 times at +170mhz on stock voltage, the highest I could accomplish before crashing or artifacts. 3Dmark I can accomplish +150mhz 5 times in a row.
It doesn't crash the 11th or 6th time on those benchmarks, I just think that would be enough.

I'm down to +110mhz and it's still crashing in Shadow of Mordor and BioShock Infinite usually within the first 5 minutes, it was artifacting in BioShock Infinite at +125mhz right before it crashed.
So I've concluded benchmarks are completely useless. I don't know if I'm the only person in the world that has this situation, or if literally everybody here has overclocked cards that work great in benchmarks, but crash in games, which wouldn't make sense.

My new benchmark consists of standing on a carousel in BioShock Infinite for 30 minutes for every 10mhz change I make, I doubt it's going to be over +100mhz.
I've wasted so much time testing on those benchmarks, which are apparently not as stressing on my card as any game I own.

Just stood on the carousel all night with all MSI Afterburner settings at stock to make sure the game wasn't the problem, it is still going, so my card is significantly more stable in benchmarks for whatever reason.

Time to start from scratch....


----------



## Hackslash

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *amtbr*
> 
> Care to elaborate?


no but there are many posts about this, search mine look for minimum fanspeed 0 %

you can set minimum fanspeed to 0 % that is ~1000 rpm idle, but it doesnt work on all bios versions.

working are B3 and B4 as far as i know.... (rev 1.0)

tell me if you need a bios or change it yourself its quite easy


----------



## sebastianthelab

970 GTX Graphics Score -> 18.300
http://www.3dmark.com/3dm11/8884851

SLI 970 GTX Graphics Score -> 35.010
NVIDIA GeForce GTX 970 video card benchmark result - Intel Core i7-4790K,ASUSTeK COMPUTER INC. MAXIMUS VII HERO


----------



## maestrobg

hi guys I just flashed mine MSI GTX970 gaming witn modded bios with 150 % power limit and... nothing specially happened... I can't reach higher clock than without flashing BIOS !!!

without flashing and with flashing max clock oc is +210mhz for gpu !

what can I change more to reach higher clocks? maybe voltage, but how??


----------



## hurricane28

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jonny30bass*
> 
> That score is quite nice with those clocks. The only reason your not hitting 14K is because your're on Windows 7. I'm using Windows 7 and get around 13.6K at 1540/7800 clocks. I remember reading somewhere that Windows 8.1 results in higher 3DMark scores.
> Here is my best so far: http://www.3dmark.com/fs/3083104
> I Haven't tried to push my GPU to the max yet.


If that's true than why am i getting 14K score in Windows 7?


----------



## hurricane28

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *maestrobg*
> 
> hi guys I just flashed mine MSI GTX970 gaming witn modded bios with 150 % power limit and... nothing specially happened... I can't reach higher clock than without flashing BIOS !!!
> 
> without flashing and with flashing max clock oc is +210mhz for gpu !
> 
> what can I change more to reach higher clocks? maybe voltage, but how??


A couple pages back i explained how you can properly overclock the MSI GTX 970 gaming 4G.

I hit 14K in Windows 7 64bit with +230 on the core and +750 on the memory with +50 voltage.

The trick is NOT to set the voltage higher than 50 because the card gets terrible throttling.

For best overclocks i always let my card cool down to +-28c or lower than open firestrike and apply the overclock i want and run the benchmark.


----------



## Razzaa

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Hunched*
> 
> Since you never told me what benchmark you used despite me asking, I continued using 3Dmark and Valley. I am never using 3Dmark or Valley again.
> I passed Valley 10 times at +170mhz on stock voltage, the highest I could accomplish before crashing or artifacts. 3Dmark I can accomplish +150mhz 5 times in a row.
> It doesn't crash the 11th or 6th time on those benchmarks, I just think that would be enough.
> 
> I'm down to +110mhz and it's still crashing in Shadow of Mordor and BioShock Infinite usually within the first 5 minutes, it was artifacting in BioShock Infinite at +125mhz right before it crashed.
> So I've concluded benchmarks are completely useless. I don't know if I'm the only person in the world that has this situation, or if literally everybody here has overclocked cards that work great in benchmarks, but crash in games, which wouldn't make sense.
> 
> My new benchmark consists of standing on a carousel in BioShock Infinite for 30 minutes for every 10mhz change I make, I doubt it's going to be over +100mhz.
> I've wasted so much time testing on those benchmarks, which are apparently not as stressing on my card as any game I own.
> 
> Just stood on the carousel all night with all MSI Afterburner settings at stock to make sure the game wasn't the problem, it is still going, so my card is significantly more stable in benchmarks for whatever reason.
> 
> Time to start from scratch....


What you are experiencing is normal. I can run really high clocks in Benchmarks but fail in games. My OC can also vary from game to game. The trick is finding a OC that is stable across the board. I run 1550/7800 @1.225v and i have found that is stable 24/7 for me. I could push higher but i am not really interested in doing that. It takes alot of patience and trial/error finding the right OC lol


----------



## dVeLoPe

I am running at 1600.. it's
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Clukos*
> 
> Here you go:
> 
> 84_04_1F_00_FD.zip 137k .zip file
> 
> 
> It's exactly the same as my bios right now
> 
> -Raised TDP to 120% (300 watt)
> -Stable voltage that doesn't drop 1.218 under load
> -Should be able to reach 1.275 when you set +87 in afterburner
> -Lower fan speed @ idle (1050-1100 RPM)


]

my FC bios stock doesnt go under 1.218v in anything 3d at all and has never UNDERCLOCKED 1 mhz EVER..
I am considering flashing my card as I am not stable past like 1550mhz but not sure if worth it will I loose warranty?


----------



## jonny30bass

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *hurricane28*
> 
> If that's true than why am i getting 14K score in Windows 7?


Perhaps you have a very high memory clock speed?


----------



## Hunched

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Razzaa*
> 
> What you are experiencing is normal. I can run really high clocks in Benchmarks but fail in games. My OC can also vary from game to game. The trick is finding a OC that is stable across the board. I run 1550/7800 @1.225v and i have found that is stable 24/7 for me. I could push higher but i am not really interested in doing that. It takes alot of patience and trial/error finding the right OC lol


Thank you a lot for confirming this. You have no idea how pissed off it was making me seeing all these higher numbers that are so far out of reach for me.
People saying they are getting literally double the core clock on stock voltage of about what I'm about to test for stability...

With my voltage maxed (1.2560v), +135mhz to the core clock seems to be my max for stability in games. It was stable in Shadow of Mordor at least, it might have crashed in BioShock but I can't remember.
That netted me 1540mhz max in the GPU-Z Sensors under load, that's nice, but it's still less than yours WITH a decent amount of extra voltage, and I'll have to retest that in BioShock.

Experimenting with my limits at stock voltage, it just crashed in BioShock before I came here at +100mhz to the core clock, everything else default in MSI AB except for 112% power limit and my custom fan curve.
Testing +90mhz after posting this, I realize I shouldn't be doing this backwards but I'm hoping I'm closer to my limit now than working up from 0... I hope it's not below +45mhz...

Temperature isn't a limit either, was getting around 65 Celsius full load with max voltage, this card just doesn't like high core clocks at all it seems, unless benchmarking, then my card is on par with everyone elses.

I truly regret the many hours wasted in 3Dmark and Valley. There is no point in pursuing a stable overclock in those if you ever wish to actually play games with your graphics card....
I genuinely don't know why all guides and people recommend those for testing, when even you say so yourself you can do better in benchmarks than games.
They're false hope simulators, use them if you want to think your card is better than it actually is for games.


----------



## jootn2kx

1550 / 8000 (maybe bit lower for some) seems to be the sweet spot to play all games stable without searching for the right clock game per game.

Sometimes is manage to play at 1580, mostly in benchmarks indeed. But for the evil within for example I run this game stable @ 1581 / 8200
But crysis 3 I only get it stable @ 1550 / 8050

So it really depends what game though


----------



## Razzaa

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Hunched*
> 
> Thank you a lot for confirming this. You have no idea how pissed off it was making me seeing all these higher numbers that are so far out of reach for me.
> People saying they are getting literally double the core clock on stock voltage of about what I'm about to test for stability...
> 
> With my voltage maxed (1.2560v), +135mhz to the core clock seems to be my max for stability in games. It was stable in Shadow of Mordor at least, it might have crashed in BioShock but I can't remember.
> That netted me 1540mhz max in the GPU-Z Sensors under load, that's nice, but it's still less than yours WITH a decent amount of extra voltage, and I'll have to retest that in BioShock.
> 
> Experimenting with my limits at stock voltage, it just crashed in BioShock before I came here at +100mhz to the core clock, everything else default in MSI AB except for 112% power limit and my custom fan curve.
> Testing +90mhz after posting this, I realize I shouldn't be doing this backwards but I'm hoping I'm closer to my limit now than working up from 0... I hope it's not below +45mhz...
> 
> Temperature isn't a limit either, was getting around 65 Celsius full load with max voltage, this card just doesn't like high core clocks at all it seems, unless benchmarking, then my card is on par with everyone elses.
> 
> I truly regret the many hours wasted in 3Dmark and Valley. There is no point in pursuing a stable overclock in those if you ever wish to actually play games with your graphics card....
> I genuinely don't know why all guides and people recommend those for testing, when even you say so yourself you can do better in benchmarks than games.
> They're false hope simulators, use them if you want to think your card is better than it actually is for games.


The thing is, a benchmark will pin your GPU @99-100% load and is a synthetic test. Most people dont take more than a couple runs. They run FS or Valley a couple times and think they have a stable clock. I only use Benchmarks for points in HWBot. I use real world applications like gaming or [email protected] to determine a realistic stable 24/7 clock. If i am stressing using a benchmark like Heaven or Valley i let it run in a constant loop for anywhere from 4+ hours and beyond. I had a stable clock on my 290 for months and then a new game came out and it wasnt stable anymore lol. Pissed me off but that comes with the territory when you choose to run OC'd hardware. Its like a finely tuned sports car, you are always tuning and fixing it to keep it running in top shape.


----------



## xliquidx

Alot of people just want a high benchmark score its called e-peen, most of these probably run the benchmarks clearly showing artifacting (coloured dots, flashes or black flashes for example) without really testing in game then post the 3dmark or heaven score when it's not truly stable. I use 3dmark test 1 on loop to start to make sure I have no glitches, as soon as I see something I will stop and drop my clock and try again. It gives me a rough idea of where I'm going to get with my overclock. Of course there are some games that will still crash because they stress the cards differently to the benchmark. How people are getting 8200-8300 or higher on mem is beyond me. I've tried multiple cards at +500 and although it will pass benchmarks for days it causes glitches like black flashes through 3dmark, ie. its not stable. Dropping back to 400 seems to get rid of them for both my cards


----------



## Pandora's Box

Those of you that flashed your bios to raise power limits and voltage limit, are you keeping an eye on VRM temps? (You need to use a temp probe to do it). I have a feeling those VRM's are running at 100C+.

Not flashing my cards. I'm happy with 1500MHz core, 7500MHz ram at 1.212 volts on both my cards.


----------



## jonny30bass

Has anybody been able to mod their bios so that in software you can choose anywhere from 1.212v to 1.275V. I have tried over and over and over and I have gotten nowhere. I really need a detailed explanation on what the top three rows of voltage sliders do. I have been playing around with them, but no matter what I do I can't get the full range of 1.212V-1.275V.


----------



## gib6717

Weird issue - I'm on a z77 extreme 4 with 2x msi gtx 970s. My bios splash screen shows up on card and windows shows up on the other. It's not a huge deal since I don't use the bios that often but was wondering if anyone had anything similar happen or if there was fix.


----------



## Hunched

Thanks for the info Razzaa and others.
Seems like a mere +40mhz to the core clock is my limit on stock voltage, for 1417.5mhz in the GPU-Z Sensors while under load.
Everything else failed within 30 minutes of standing on the spinning carousel, +40mhz lasted over an hour, so not a guarantee, but if it ever fails +30mhz should be rock solid.
This seems pitiful, though information on stock voltage overclocks is harder to find, nobody really does those it seems, so I'm really just guessing, seems low to me though.
Hilarious that +150mhz seems stable in Valley though, never crashes and I fail to see any artifacts or weird things happening, what a joke.

A heads up for any Gigabyte 970 G1 owners, don't waste your time tuning voltage for stability thinking you can adjust by 1mv, 5mv, or even 10mv.
It seems like you only have 3 options (more if you downclock probably)

In MSI Afterburner on a Gigabyte 970 G1
- 0mv has a max voltage of 1.2060v
- 10mv has a max voltage of 1.2310v
- 35mv has a max voltage of 1.2560v

That's how mine currently is anyway, may differ, but it appears setting my Core Voltage to max in MSI AB at 87mv changes nothing from 35mv. GPU-Z Sensors report no difference.
So above stock, the G1 appears to have only 2 higher settings for voltage, you don't actually get 87 increments of control.
Maybe everyone knew this already, I don't think I'd be the one to discover anything new, but may as well post it.
It's conveniently something that no guides have mentioned that I've come across.

Time to see how far I can get my Core Clock at a Core Voltage of 1.2310v, seeing as 1.2060v I can barely budge.
Also, keeping my core clock at +40mhz in MSI and increasing the voltage from 1.2060v to 1.2560v increases my Core Clock in the GPU-Z Sensors from 1417.5mhz to 1442.4mhz. I'm assuming this is normal but again, something I didn't know about from all the guides and forums I've been reading.
I thought increasing voltage would only increase stability, not automatically boost my core clock or do anything else for that matter.

I swear overclocking my CPU was easier as backwards as that is, there's just better information and more comprehensive guides out there for it.


----------



## rc dude

Just put in an order for a G1 Gaming on Amazon. Hopefully I will be part of this club before Christmas.


----------



## jonny30bass

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Pandora's Box*
> 
> Those of you that flashed your bios to raise power limits and voltage limit, are you keeping an eye on VRM temps? (You need to use a temp probe to do it). I have a feeling those VRM's are running at 100C+.
> 
> Not flashing my cards. I'm happy with 1500MHz core, 7500MHz ram at 1.212 volts on both my cards.


If i had two cards in sli then I'd be perfectly happy with that too lol.


----------



## The Nano

It's a shame that many of these "MY CARD GOES 20000 GHz" posts may affect to the decision which card people will buy. Yes they might be stable at Fire Strike and Valley but go ahead and try them at gaming. For example Crysis 3, Far Cry 3 etc. I will put my balls at stake that the max clocks you get in benchmarks aren't max clocks you can game with.
I remember when I bought GTX 670 over 2 years ago and started OC'ing it. I could get stable 1320MHz clocks at Heaven, Valley and 3Dmark11 with voltage bios (1,21V). No glitches, artifacts or anything. I was pretty happy with it. Once I started gaming with those clocks it didn't take more than an hour and drivers crashed and you can guess the reason... Overclock. Had to lower clocks all the way to 1240MHz that they were stable. The newer the game is the more I have to drop clocks









I've been looking to this thread and seen what overclocks people get with Gigabyte and MSI. It makes me think; DAMN YOU EVGA. DAMN YOU









I'm reminding myself every day that it's only one or two FPS gain you get for 100MHz OC







That is what keeps me in my way to EVGA's 970 reference model (and that I already have water block that fits it LOL)


----------



## Hornet85

Anyone here happens to know what could be the possible reasons for GPUZ not showing PerfCap reading for my card?

I tried asking at techpowerup forum for GPUz several days ago, but didn't get any respond from them. Tried googling and while I found several users out there seem to have this issue as well, I couldn't find any solution to it.

ps: I had this issue with GPUZ 0.7.9, and 0.8. Using driver 344.16, and latest 344.48, same result. PerfCap seems to be missing


----------



## fleetfeather

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *The Nano*
> 
> It's a shame that many of these "MY CARD GOES 20000 GHz" posts may affect to the decision which card people will buy. Yes they might be stable at Fire Strike and Valley but go ahead and try them at gaming. For example Crysis 3, Far Cry 3 etc. I will put my balls at stake that the max clocks you get in benchmarks aren't max clocks you can game with.
> I remember when I bought GTX 670 over 2 years ago and started OC'ing it. I could get stable 1320MHz clocks at Heaven, Valley and 3Dmark11 with voltage bios (1,21V). No glitches, artifacts or anything. I was pretty happy with it. Once I started gaming with those clocks it didn't take more than an hour and drivers crashed and you can guess the reason... Overclock. Had to lower clocks all the way to 1240MHz that they were stable. The newer the game is the more I have to drop clocks
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I've been looking to this thread and seen what overclocks people get with Gigabyte and MSI. It makes me think; DAMN YOU EVGA. DAMN YOU
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I'm reminding myself every day that it's only one or two FPS gain you get for 100MHz OC
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> That is what keeps me in my way to EVGA's 970 reference model (and that I already have water block that fits it LOL)


Yeah I was pretty salty about my card to begin with, until i recognised that I was losing 1fps in games (or 0fps, since the games I play are CPU-bound). Firestrike scores would be great if I had a high-clocking G1, but realistically it's a big cost out of my pocket for 15minutes of fame in the 970 thread


----------



## samstars

My cards run 1506Mhz boost clock and will rip though any benchmark or game I throw at them.

Can run benchmarks like Firestrike at around 1550Mhz


----------



## asm99

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *hurricane28*
> 
> A couple pages back i explained how you can properly overclock the MSI GTX 970 gaming 4G.
> 
> I hit 14K in Windows 7 64bit with +230 on the core and +750 on the memory with +50 voltage.
> 
> The trick is NOT to set the voltage higher than 50 because the card gets terrible throttling.
> 
> For best overclocks i always let my card cool down to +-28c or lower than open firestrike and apply the overclock i want and run the benchmark.


And how much on the Power Limit slider?


----------



## Emu105

Guys I just got the 970GTX and I have the 344.48 Driver and while im playing civ beyond earth i see werid lines around the floor and then i just saw the driver crash... think i have a bad card?


----------



## valerio1287

MSI 970 gaming 4g
core:+222 memory +760 pw limit 130 and tdp 350w
http://i59.tinypic.com/iz9oqs.png
can not exceed 1.275v voltage (maximum value read by CPU-Z) .. you have done it?
I think there is a kind of block in the Maxwell bios1.31 that can not unlock the voltage


----------



## Emu105

Ok guys just found whats going on, every time I open a JPEG file and it opens windows photo viewer the driver just fails...


----------



## Tup3x

I'd be almost willing to bet that 06% percent of all those real world gaming stability issues are caused by voltage drop in low utilisation situations. The higher you overclock and rise the voltage, the harder the voltage drops... Unless you set the minimum P00 voltage higher to prevent instability. I had real world stability issues after 1415 MHz on MSI Gaming and this Gigabyte, only reason was that the voltage drops too low while core doesn't drop enough when the gpu utilisation is low.


----------



## hurricane28

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jonny30bass*
> 
> Perhaps you have a very high memory clock speed?


Yes, high clock speed an memory speed.

offsets are: +230 on the core and +750 on the memory. power and temp limit to the max.


----------



## hurricane28

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *asm99*
> 
> And how much on the Power Limit slider?


power and temp limit to the max.

my offsets were +230 on the core and +750 on the memory.


----------



## Hunched

I feel like a fool...
For anyone who's read my recent previous posts, I was concerned about my core clock and why I couldn't get it as high as others.
I abandoned Valley and 3Dmark along with the work put into them to achieve any stable OC, as they allowed my card to have settings in MSI AB that simply were not stable in games.
BioShock Infinite was chosen at random to be my new benchmark testing tool, succeeding a full 12 hours overnight on default MSI settings.

Started overclocking on stock voltage, 10mhz at a time for 30 minutes each. Could only reach +40mhz before crashing ensued. Salty, but determined and uninformed, I proceeded testing on BioShock Infinite thinking my core clock would get much higher than +40mhz as I increased voltage, after all I had no stock voltage overclocks to compare to, everyone posts max voltage overclocks.
Later I end up with max voltage... still unable to pass +40mhz on the core clock without crashing, all other MSI AB settings default.

Infuriated, I fire up one of my favorite games, Dishonored, also happens to run on Unreal 3. I am able to achieve +135mhz for over an hour, despite anything over +40mhz in BioShock crashing within the first 5 minutes.







+135mhz also stable in Shadow of Mordor, far newer and more demanding than both those games.
BioShock Infinite must somehow have installed improperly or I broke it by crashing it so many times during testing.
Perhaps this is why people use benchmarks, for problems like these. It seems like if I want to even play BioShock I have to reset my overclock to practically default, it is the exception, other games work fine.

My point on benchmarks still stands, as what seems to be stable in my more limited time with SoM and Dishonored is still 10's of mhz less than what is stable in 3Dmark and Valley.
Now that I know SoM and Dishonored aren't broken like BioShock apparently is, maybe now for my THIRD attempt at perfecting my OC I can actually succeed.

I'm sick of this right now though, I'm convinced what I currently have is stable, just not as efficient and optimized as it could be. I am getting slightly lower clocks at higher voltages than most report.
Then again it seems to be established many report what their benchmark capable clocks are, in which case I'm spot on, so I'm probably fine.
I'll come back to this later and if possible try to squeeze an extra 10-20mhz out of the core clock and/or lower the voltage as much as possible without sacrificing performance and stability.
I don't have the patience to do that properly anymore at this time, it will run stable but unperfected for the time being, that's good enough for now, I need to take a break.
Everything works and is at least average, all I want.

As bitter as I sound thanks everyone who has replied or given feedback, you have helped and informed me more than this post suggests.
One of my biggest concerns was that my card was worse than average because I could only achieve 135mhz in games, when 150mhz seemed to be the norm.
But I can also achieve 150mhz or above in benchmarks, and it's nice to see that others had to lower their core clock for stability in games, it really was reassuring.

Overclocking my graphics card was the last big step in my journey to owning and perfecting my first Gaming PC.
This forum was by far the most useful one (to the point I don't waste time with others anymore) in settling on the parts for my PC, overclocking my CPU, and now overclocking my GPU.
When I first came here, the topics I made requesting help I simultaneously posted on other tech forums too, I received not just more help here, but better help, every single time.
Much of the help I've recieved from this site was also indirect, often others have asked the question already, one way or another almost all the answers seem to be here somewhere.
I feel like I owe some thanks here, because this is where I go when I feel like pulling my hair out, often not leaving the most positive of contributions.
I genuinely don't know what I would have done without this place, probably still be troubleshooting my CPU overclock or something, the guides and users here were of immense help with that.
Asmodian and Ramzinho in particular provided great one on one help with my problems and concerns.
Practically everything I have accomplished with my first PC, selecting parts, building, configuring, overclocking, etc, in some way or another was helped by someone here.
There's my effort to ending this post on a positive note, though I do apologize for the size of it.


----------



## zeeee4

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *The Nano*
> 
> It's a shame that many of these "MY CARD GOES 20000 GHz" posts may affect to the decision which card people will buy. Yes they might be stable at Fire Strike and Valley but go ahead and try them at gaming. For example Crysis 3, Far Cry 3 etc. I will put my balls at stake that the max clocks you get in benchmarks aren't max clocks you can game with.
> I remember when I bought GTX 670 over 2 years ago and started OC'ing it. I could get stable 1320MHz clocks at Heaven, Valley and 3Dmark11 with voltage bios (1,21V). No glitches, artifacts or anything. I was pretty happy with it. Once I started gaming with those clocks it didn't take more than an hour and drivers crashed and you can guess the reason... Overclock. Had to lower clocks all the way to 1240MHz that they were stable. The newer the game is the more I have to drop clocks
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I've been looking to this thread and seen what overclocks people get with Gigabyte and MSI. It makes me think; DAMN YOU EVGA. DAMN YOU
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I'm reminding myself every day that it's only one or two FPS gain you get for 100MHz OC
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> That is what keeps me in my way to EVGA's 970 reference model (and that I already have water block that fits it LOL)


Hey I have an EVGA acx 1.0 and I'm running 1479mhz and 8000mhz memory so idk what all the hate is on EVGA if it's 1550 for some that's not even a 100mhz higher what is that like 1fps higher in games?! Negligible


----------



## Cakewalk_S

Wow....anyone using GPUTWEAK watch out... be very careful when using the monitoring software that it doesn't mess up the core voltage...

I was trying to get the monitoring software gputweak has to work which it doesn't...heard some more coil wine and was surprised whats going in...I open HWInfo...and see this...









I was running 1.389volt at the core! WOWzers...can't believe it didn't fry.. Thankfully im on water. whew


----------



## colabang

yeah tupex. i change p00 to 1268,8mv-1268,8mv and i had no drops anymore, really stable and less demanding games the core still downclocks, but the voltage is stable.


----------



## Tup3x

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *colabang*
> 
> yeah tupex. i change p00 to 1268,8mv-1268,8mv and i had no drops anymore, really stable and less demanding games the core still downclocks, but the voltage is stable.


I wouldn't limit the upper range because that way you can't control it at all.

But anyway, I can now use at least 1470 MHz for core with stock voltage and everything is completely stable now. No more stability issues.


----------



## Mato87

Hello folks,
so after a few days of testing, basically after the whole week of just playing games, I can honestly say the Gigabyte G1 gaming gtx 970 is freaking INCREDIBLE !!!
It's almost 75% faster than a single gtx 670 and is even better than two of my previous gtx 670's because I don't have to deal with the SLI issues, microstutter and lots of other sli related troubles.
So here is the beauty pictured when I took it out of the box, smelling very nice and looking quite handsome


http://imgur.com/a

It even glows nicely when inside my case, I have the Tt Armor Revo VO200M1W2N Black SECC ATX FT case and it even fits with all the whole lightning theme I got going on in my case and with all my peripherals, because the windforce logo glows blue, like the rest of my case fan led's and it's looking cool when the motherboard led stripes are glowing red in contrast

Performance wise it's an absolute beast, I tried all the recent games, from crysis 3, battlefield 4, wolfenstein new order, shadow warrior, fifa 15, alien isolation, ryse son of rome, shadow of mordor, watch dogs, nfs rivals, far cry 3, tomb raider, the evil within, sniper elite 3 and so on and so forth.
Basically I played at least 15 games for about 2 hours each for the entire weekend and I had a blast.
The card's performance is as I said just incredible in all the games I mentioned, only game game that stood out and didn't performed very well was surprise, surprise, yeah, it was Watch Dogs, yep, that game is a totally broken, unoptimized piece of turd. Even when I set up the graphics settings and textures to as low as possible, there was still this incredible lag or stutter or I don't how else should I describe it when I was driving through the city. Even when I set the textures to as low as I could I could still quite evidently notice this lag/stutter that has something to do with the texture streaming and the game not being optimized to run above 30 fps...I blame the "next gen" consoles.
The card can take the game on the highest possible ultra graphical settings including 4xTXAA setting, the fps is around 40-60 but it's very playable, as I said only when driving through the city the gameplay gets all laggy for no reason.
So Iam very satisfied with my purchase, sadly I couldn't get two of these cards, because of the low stocks at the retailer, but they promised me they will be selling another batch of these cards at the start of december and they even promised me they will be offering me a huge discount on the second card, here's hoping, they will fulfill their promise. So until then I'll be playing and using only one of these extremely powerful cards. The retailer even gave me a pair of cheap looking genius headphones for free as a took of appreciation for waiting for so long until my preorder arrived...I was waiting almost 3 weeks until at least one of the cards arrived at the shop...

On the other note I haven't noticed any problems regarding voltage or any other issues that people here were reporting, but then again I have been using the card for only 2 days straight so...Oh and one more thing, I haven't had a single problem fitting the card inside my case, it's longer than my previous gtx 670's with windforce coolers and is even wider and heavier, but I haven't had any trouble fitting it inside the case, oh and the backplate is just


----------



## dean_8486

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Cakewalk_S*
> 
> Wow....anyone using GPUTWEAK watch out... be very careful when using the monitoring software that it doesn't mess up the core voltage...
> 
> I was trying to get the monitoring software gputweak has to work which it doesn't...heard some more coil wine and was surprised whats going in...I open HWInfo...and see this...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I was running 1.389volt at the core! WOWzers...can't believe it didn't fry.. Thankfully im on water. whew


Wow I will check my 970 g1 in HWInfo when i get back from work, maybe gpuz is not reporting voltage correctly


----------



## colabang

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Tup3x*
> 
> I wouldn't limit the upper range because that way you can't control it at all.
> 
> But anyway, I can now use at least 1470 MHz for core with stock voltage and everything is completely stable now. No more stability issues.[/quote
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Tup3x*
> 
> I wouldn't limit the upper range because that way you can't control it at all.
> 
> But anyway, I can now use at least 1470 MHz for core with stock voltage and everything is completely stable now. No more stability issues.
> 
> 
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Tup3x*
> 
> I wouldn't limit the upper range because that way you can't control it at all.
> 
> But anyway, I can now use at least 1470 MHz for core with stock voltage and everything is completely stable now. No more stability issues.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> What do you mean by control it? I cant go higher than 1.212V anyway. Msi afterburner doesnt take my voltage changes( instantly resets when pressing apply) maybe if i go higher in mbt, but i already set it to 1268,8mv, maybe its hardlocked i dont know. Quotet two times sry^^
Click to expand...


----------



## Tup3x

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *colabang*
> 
> What do you mean by control it? I cant go higher than 1.212V anyway. Msi afterburner doesnt take my voltage changes( instantly resets when pressing apply) maybe if i go higher in mbt, but i already set it to 1268,8mv, maybe its hardlocked i dont know. Quotet two times sry^^


There are two sliders that controls the lower and upper voltage limits. I wouldn't touch the upper voltage limit at all and I wouldn't set the lower limit that high.


----------



## melodystyle2003

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Cakewalk_S*
> 
> Wow....anyone using GPUTWEAK watch out... be very careful when using the monitoring software that it doesn't mess up the core voltage...
> 
> I was trying to get the monitoring software gputweak has to work which it doesn't...heard some more coil wine and was surprised whats going in...I open HWInfo...and see this...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I was running 1.389volt at the core! WOWzers...can't believe it didn't fry.. Thankfully im on water. whew


Probably wrong reading, on mine it displayed *96*V


----------



## colabang

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Tup3x*
> 
> There are two sliders that controls the lower and upper voltage limits. I wouldn't touch the upper voltage limit at all and I wouldn't set the lower limit that high.


The upper voltage limit was standard at 1268,3 mv(bios posted by joedirt). I just set the lower Limit higher. What would you suggest ? If i set it to 1,2V will i have drops again ?
And like i said it doesnt matter. No matter what i do i cant excees 1,212V.


----------



## hurricane28

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Cakewalk_S*
> 
> Wow....anyone using GPUTWEAK watch out... be very careful when using the monitoring software that it doesn't mess up the core voltage...
> 
> I was trying to get the monitoring software gputweak has to work which it doesn't...heard some more coil wine and was surprised whats going in...I open HWInfo...and see this...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I was running 1.389volt at the core! WOWzers...can't believe it didn't fry.. Thankfully im on water. whew


Are you really sure you run 1.389 voltage? I mean, its not the first time HWINFO64 comes with ridiculous readings.


----------



## Tup3x

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *colabang*
> 
> The upper voltage limit was standard at 1268,3 mv(bios posted by joedirt). I just set the lower Limit higher. What would you suggest ? If i set it to 1,2V will i have drops again ?
> And like i said it doesnt matter. No matter what i do i cant excees 1,212V.


Standard at least on my card is 600mV-1600mV for P00. In any case I wouldn't but it higher than the max you can get. That's what I would do (and have done) but in the end, what ever works...


----------



## Telemaq

Your overclocking experience echoes mine.

With the shortage of GTX970s, I just grabbed the first one I was able to get my hands on, the MSI GTX 970 4GD5T (not the gaming edition). It boosted to about 1294MHz and throttled from there. I wasn't entirely satisfied with it as I was reading accounts of cards boosting towards 1500+MHz. When the local Microcenter got the G1 in stock, I decided to exchange the MSI for the G1.

I didnt want to spend too much time trying to find the max overclock. I just wanted 1500+Mhz as what most people would get and call it a day. So I just slapped +171 on the core which would result in 1500MHz boost clock. AB actually monitored 1577MHz max boost clock. I ran Firestrike and Valley for a day and the card would perform rock solid. I couldn't be happier until I actually started playing games. The driver would crash: the screens would black out and the settings reverted back to stock clocks. So I thought I could just add more juice (87mV), and to my surprise, AB registered 1599MHz clocks now. That got me really excited and I spent the next two weeks tweaking the thing around and testing for stability with benchmarks. I was about to register on this forum and brag to everyone how I maxed my GPU to 1607MHz clocks. I mean, running FS or Heaven for days meant it was stable right?

But then I decided to load an actual game, and guess what? It crashed. What a waste of time.

I spent the rest of my time downclocking the card. And it would still crash. The process was mortifying while I slipped under the 1500MHz barrier and everyone else boasted 1500+ clocks. My card would crash in StarCraft 2 which isn't a particularly demanding game. In fact, no matter the overclock I would put in AB, the card rarely boosted with the max clock being 1177MHz, and the GPU load would rarely max out (60-70% with vsync on). And yet it would crash if I specify an overclock in AB.

Now, my overclock is a modest 90MHz on the core resulting in a 1477MHz boost clock. I am still jealous of all the people boasting 1500+MHz on their card, but I am convinced that most of them didn't thoughtfully test for stability or haven't ran into a problematic game yet, fault from trying them all. On another note: my card had a really loud and annoying coil whine that eventually subdued after being stress tested.

In the end, I felt I was just wasting my time trying to tweak this thing instead of actually enjoying the games.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Hunched*
> 
> Thank you a lot for confirming this. You have no idea how pissed off it was making me seeing all these higher numbers that are so far out of reach for me.
> People saying they are getting literally double the core clock on stock voltage of about what I'm about to test for stability...
> 
> With my voltage maxed (1.2560v), +135mhz to the core clock seems to be my max for stability in games. It was stable in Shadow of Mordor at least, it might have crashed in BioShock but I can't remember.
> That netted me 1540mhz max in the GPU-Z Sensors under load, that's nice, but it's still less than yours WITH a decent amount of extra voltage, and I'll have to retest that in BioShock.
> 
> Experimenting with my limits at stock voltage, it just crashed in BioShock before I came here at +100mhz to the core clock, everything else default in MSI AB except for 112% power limit and my custom fan curve.
> Testing +90mhz after posting this, I realize I shouldn't be doing this backwards but I'm hoping I'm closer to my limit now than working up from 0... I hope it's not below +45mhz...
> 
> Temperature isn't a limit either, was getting around 65 Celsius full load with max voltage, this card just doesn't like high core clocks at all it seems, unless benchmarking, then my card is on par with everyone elses.
> 
> I truly regret the many hours wasted in 3Dmark and Valley. There is no point in pursuing a stable overclock in those if you ever wish to actually play games with your graphics card....
> I genuinely don't know why all guides and people recommend those for testing, when even you say so yourself you can do better in benchmarks than games.
> They're false hope simulators, use them if you want to think your card is better than it actually is for games.


----------



## Pelinox

Totally agree with the post above. I benched my 2x MSI at 1560mhz, but to be gaming stable, they can max. run at 1520mhz boost, and i keep them at 1505mhz to play it safe.

Not like i need any more GPU power anyway


----------



## HAL900

http://images69.fotosik.pl/316/25171e5098e92f49.jpg

And that's enough. 1583/8100 @ 1.268V , TPD 75% . Boost Off digital, 3D solid clock. Full mod bios . Above unstable and August is suitable only for 3DMark. Lucky end


----------



## darrecky

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Cakewalk_S*
> 
> Wow....anyone using GPUTWEAK watch out... be very careful when using the monitoring software that it doesn't mess up the core voltage...
> 
> I was trying to get the monitoring software gputweak has to work which it doesn't...heard some more coil wine and was surprised whats going in...I open HWInfo...and see this...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I was running 1.389volt at the core! WOWzers...can't believe it didn't fry.. Thankfully im on water. whew


As I remember from your previous posts you got Asus card. How on earth you have been able to change the voltage from default 1.212V to 1.25? Doesnt matter what I do the voltage in HwInfo is 1.212V max for me. The other voltage related to GPU in HwInfo is max 1.201V as well. Any tricks please?


----------



## Gabryely78

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *HAL900*
> 
> 
> http://images69.fotosik.pl/316/25171e5098e92f49.jpg
> 
> And that's enough. 1583/8100 @ 1.268V , TPD 75% . Boost Off digital, 3D solid clock. Full mod bios . Above unstable and August is suitable only for 3DMark. Lucky end


Could you pass your bios mod so you can compare it with mine?


----------



## Edkiefer

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Hornet85*
> 
> Anyone here happens to know what could be the possible reasons for GPUZ not showing PerfCap reading for my card?
> 
> I tried asking at techpowerup forum for GPUz several days ago, but didn't get any respond from them. Tried googling and while I found several users out there seem to have this issue as well, I couldn't find any solution to it.
> 
> ps: I had this issue with GPUZ 0.7.9, and 0.8. Using driver 344.16, and latest 344.48, same result. PerfCap seems to be missing


Open GPU-Z and right click on top header and use installer option, then it should work .

I had this happen for first time with latest version not showing it .


----------



## invincibler

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Razzaa*
> 
> Depends on your stock max clocks. I can get 1592/8000 on stock bios @ 1.25v. Modded bios i crash with 1600/7000 @ 1.275v.


Did you actually set it at 1.275 dead in MBT? I'm pretty sure that you ran at 1.31V instead, if you just maxed out the voltage slider.

What I've noticed through tinkering with the voltage is that the voltage increase for 970, at least mine, is very small. In the BIOS, the sliders go up by tiny increments, and that is actually what the card is running at. It's just that the reported voltage is pure BS.

So if you want, do test again with a modded BIOS, but set the voltage dead at 1.2750.


----------



## Hunched

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Telemaq*
> 
> Your overclocking experience echoes mine.
> 
> With the shortage of GTX970s, I just grabbed the first one I was able to get my hands on, the MSI GTX 970 4GD5T (not the gaming edition). It boosted to about 1294MHz and throttled from there. I wasn't entirely satisfied with it as I was reading accounts of cards boosting towards 1500+MHz. When the local Microcenter got the G1 in stock, I decided to exchange the MSI for the G1.
> 
> I didnt want to spend too much time trying to find the max overclock. I just wanted 1500+Mhz as what most people would get and call it a day. So I just slapped +171 on the core which would result in 1500MHz boost clock. AB actually monitored 1577MHz max boost clock. I ran Firestrike and Valley for a day and the card would perform rock solid. I couldn't be happier until I actually started playing games. The driver would crash: the screens would black out and the settings reverted back to stock clocks. So I thought I could just add more juice (87mV), and to my surprise, AB registered 1599MHz clocks now. That got me really excited and I spent the next two weeks tweaking the thing around and testing for stability with benchmarks. I was about to register on this forum and brag to everyone how I maxed my GPU to 1607MHz clocks. I mean, running FS or Heaven for days meant it was stable right?
> 
> But then I decided to load an actual game, and guess what? It crashed. What a waste of time.
> 
> I spent the rest of my time downclocking the card. And it would still crash. The process was mortifying while I slipped under the 1500MHz barrier and everyone else boasted 1500+ clocks. My card would crash in StarCraft 2 which isn't a particularly demanding game. In fact, no matter the overclock I would put in AB, the card rarely boosted with the max clock being 1177MHz, and the GPU load would rarely max out (60-70% with vsync on). And yet it would crash if I specify an overclock in AB.
> 
> Now, my overclock is a modest 90MHz on the core resulting in a 1477MHz boost clock. I am still jealous of all the people boasting 1500+MHz on their card, but I am convinced that most of them didn't thoughtfully test for stability or haven't ran into a problematic game yet, fault from trying them all. On another note: my card had a really loud and annoying coil whine that eventually subdued after being stress tested.
> 
> In the end, I felt I was just wasting my time trying to tweak this thing instead of actually enjoying the games.


I blame all the guides that recommend synthetic benchmarks for testing your overclock for stability, so basically all of them.
"Want to put in a lot of time perfecting an overclock you will never be able to use in any real world application outside of these benchmarks?" is what all the guides should be renamed.
The majority of people also post their Firestrike and Valley scores, which I've now been told they almost certainly cannot use the same settings they used to achieve the scores stably in games.
People who are new to this like you and I don't know this, it's as if nobody addresses game performance with their overclocks, which is what the damn graphics card is used for by 99% of people who own it. It really makes no sense, so many forums and posts of people flaunting their unusable overclocks that work only in benchmarks.
A very misleading environment has resulted because of it.

It doesn't seem to help that nobody with an average overclocker seems to post, only the best of the best show off what they accomplish, which gives a skewed image of what most results actually are.

I don't know if this will be of any use to you, but these are my settings


I still don't know if it's stable, but it's mostly stable, slightly worse than average I believe, and that'll only get worse if I have to lower more for stability, which won't surprise me if I have to.
Certain games appear to be screwy too, I don't know what is wrong with BioShock Infinite but it will crash within minutes on these settings, where every other game I have has yet to crash or have anything weird happen yet.
Another thing that is weird is people talking about voltage changing causing crashing and instability, but I'm not about to screw with my BIOS to fix it.
Something that makes no sense is that in 3Dmark, I fail the test made for ios devices quite consistently.
Apparently playing games where the framerate goes too high and the game isn't demanding enough seems to cause crashes because of the voltage dropping, it's stupid.
A benchmark for a phone simply shouldn't crash my PC because my card is so good the benchmark isn't stressful enough, the same thing can probably happen in games going in and out of demanding sections, like pausing a game during an intense sequence.

Just a lot of things all around that don't make much sense to me.
May as well reset your card for when you play games that aren't very demanding if it will be more likely to crash otherwise.
If you think about it, you lose nothing by unoverclocking if you need to stably play a game you're already getting hundreds of fps in, besides the inconvenience of making the change.

I say don't bother overclocking for StarCraft if your PC is already dominating it, and make an overclock for games that actually stress your card like Far Cry 3 or Crysis.
Otherwise StarCraft is actually holding back what you could be accomplishing in other games.
This makes sense to me if everything I've been reading is correct, but I'm not an expert, so don't spend another week getting frustrated because of me


----------



## jootn2kx

For those who are concerned overclocking in games like crysis 3 compared to benchmark I will repost my max core/mem clocks, remember I never go through with benchmarking or gaming when I see artifacts:

Most Benchmarks: 1580/8200 (+190/+700)

Crysis 3: 1545/8100 (+165/+600) => and even then i'm not sure its 100% stable i didnt play for more than 1hour non stop

compared to synthetic benchmarks, you wont have ant choice to set your clocks lower if you want to be stable and no artifacts.
my memory clocks are overclocking very good compared to most i dont know why

Even though i'm pretty amazed too by the performance of the gtx 970 g1







I'm having 25% more fps than 2x R9 280x in crysis 3!


----------



## Edkiefer

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *hurricane28*
> 
> Are you really sure you run 1.389 voltage? I mean, its not the first time HWINFO64 comes with ridiculous readings.


You can't go by software it is way off what card really gets .

I did little more test on voltages from VRM/chocks using DVM, this time I started with idle voltage to see how close they came to GPU-Z , my feeling was if they were close then I can see the others being close too and the differances are from manufacture changes from ref bios and voltages .
Here results, all stock voltage for this tests (except were noted) , but if I max out voltage then it goes up to 1.36v . I wanted to also see if voltage scaled with clock rates .

stock idle voltage GPU-Z 0.850-0.856 , DVM =0.859-0.866

Heven 1024 4xAA
Stock clock 1367 , GPU-Z =1.218v, DVM 1.295-1.3v
minus clocks -250 (1114,baseclock), GPU-Z =1.218v , DVM= 1.27v
minus -200 (1167mhz), GPU-Z= 1.218v, DVM= 1.29-1.3v
clocks +100 (1467mhz) , GPU-Z= 1.218v , DVM =1.3-1.316 v
clocks +150 (1516mhz), GPU-Z =1.218v , DVM= 1.297-1.317v (start vary a bit more )

below was tested at 1400mhz (doesn't matter clock rate as same as above results for clock change
voltage +41 = GPU-Z = 1.262v , DVM=1.36v
voltage +21 = GPU-Z = 1.243v , DVM=1.337-1.34v

All tests are on stock bios with a MSI 970 gaming .


----------



## r0l4n

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Tup3x*
> 
> Standard at least on my card is 600mV-1600mV for P00. In any case I wouldn't but it higher than the max you can get. That's what I would do (and have done) but in the end, what ever works...


Changing the minimum value locks the voltage to that value in 3D mode, the voltage slider in AB doesn't have an effect anymore, do you experience that as well? Did you find a way around it so we can set the minimum voltage AND be able to give it more voltage from AB?


----------



## HAL900

http://images70.fotosik.pl/316/23c10ec54f828090.jpg

needs more nitrogen, more, more


----------



## Tup3x

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *r0l4n*
> 
> Changing the minimum value locks the voltage to that value in 3D mode, the voltage slider in AB doesn't have an effect anymore, do you experience that as well? Did you find a way around it so we can set the minimum voltage AND be able to give it more voltage from AB?


Yes. But maan.... Just tried +87mV and now max voltage is 1.2750V and card boosted to 1596 MHz while without the extra voltage it would boost to 1470 MHz (+78 MHz offset). All this because I raised the minimum voltage to 1.2V (stock voltage is 1.206V for my card) in P00 state. Before 1.256V was the maximum with stock BIOS.


----------



## r0l4n

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Tup3x*
> 
> Yes. But maan.... Just tried +87mV and now max voltage is 1.2750V and card boosted to 1596 MHz while without the extra voltage it would boost to 1470 MHz (+78 MHz offset). All this because I raised the minimum voltage to 1.2V (stock voltage is 1.206V for my card) in P00 state. Before 1.256V was the maximum with stock BIOS.


My point is, your voltage will be locked to whatever you set as minimum (while you game), so there's no changing voltage from within AB. Not a showstopper, though, I prefer having a stable clock with fixed voltage than having the possibility to change it and suffer from downvolting. I tested this yesterday and seems to work, will keep testing, it's what I wanted the most from a BIOS, to be honest, stability at high clocks.


----------



## Cannonkill

Is this a ok score for the msi 970
http://www.3dmark.com/3dm11/8854196


----------



## mrzoo

I changed all 3 entry to 0 and changed click to run at 1579 on default vcore 1.256 mem running at 2 all stable in 2 hrs of bf4 got good scores in all my benchmarks gonna push mem to 2079 and see how it runs and keep going from there. +100 mv +125 PL +61 core +450 mem (gonna push to +600) all on G1


----------



## Tup3x

Ran Firestrike at ~1,6 GHz (1,275V). This Gigabyte has so high default power limit that it didn't even hit 100%.


----------



## ucantescape1992

I'm still lost when it comes to what to edit in the maxwell bios editor. I have an MSI Gaming 4G 970. Could anyone help out with some screenshots or settings for this card specifically? Or, if there is a maxwell guide now point me in that direction?

I've read the KBT guides, but the maxwell bios seems completely different. I'm coming from a 7970, completely different ball game with overclocking and bios editing.

Any help would be awesome, and of course +Rep!


----------



## Rahldrac

So I have started to use GPU-Z to see what is stopping me from overclocking more. And the only prefcap I get is SLI? Does this mean that the SLI setup somehow is stopping me? Or can the cards just not go further?


----------



## Hornet85

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Edkiefer*
> 
> Open GPU-Z and right click on top header and use installer option, then it should work .
> 
> I had this happen for first time with latest version not showing it .


THANK YOU. Finally that solved my issue.


----------



## HAL900

http://images66.fotosik.pl/316/6c4e7e1f6ddf5c13.jpg

has diverted a river in the city and better oc. I do not know how the stability and do not know how long enough river. I'm going to play Crysis


----------



## r0l4n

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *HAL900*
> 
> 
> 
> http://images66.fotosik.pl/316/6c4e7e1f6ddf5c13.jpg
> 
> has diverted a river in the city and better oc. I do not know how the stability and do not know how long enough river. I'm going to play Crysis


River, cities, overclocking. Now this thread is complete.


----------



## invincibler

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ucantescape1992*
> 
> I'm still lost when it comes to what to edit in the maxwell bios editor. I have an MSI Gaming 4G 970. Could anyone help out with some screenshots or settings for this card specifically? Or, if there is a maxwell guide now point me in that direction?
> 
> I've read the KBT guides, but the maxwell bios seems completely different. I'm coming from a 7970, completely different ball game with overclocking and bios editing.
> 
> Any help would be awesome, and of course +Rep!


Have you maxed out the OC potential with the stock voltage?


----------



## Cakewalk_S

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *HAL900*
> 
> 
> 
> http://images66.fotosik.pl/316/6c4e7e1f6ddf5c13.jpg
> 
> has diverted a river in the city and better oc. I do not know how the stability and do not know how long enough river. I'm going to play Crysis


Why is that boost clock so low? Memory bandwidth would be a huge bottleneck...

I accidentally clocked my card to like 1700mhz because I didn't realize the new flashed bios changed my boost clock to 1455mhz and I oced my normal 250+...whops. Instant crash... Lol
This card can take a beating... Wonder how many times you can actually flash bios... Ive flashed about 50 time now...


----------



## HAL900

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Cakewalk_S*
> 
> Why is that boost clock so low?
> 
> 0 not low
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> http://images66.fotosik.pl/316/ed72c070a6b08e3c.jpg
> 
> I need more bear


----------



## HAL900

Someone tried to upload the bios gtx 970 to 980 or vice versa?


----------



## bluedevil

Wonder if I can load the G1 bios on my Windforce....then again should I even bother?


----------



## Hackslash

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *bluedevil*
> 
> Wonder if I can load the G1 bios on my Windforce....then again should I even bother?


yes probably and no you shouldnt.


----------



## Matrix XII

Good day everyone,

I am looking to purchase a GTX 970 in the near future. With so many good options to choose from I am wondering what is the best one?

Seems like the best options are:

ASUS GTX 970 Strix
EVGA GTX 970 SC ACX 2.0
Gigabyte GTX 970 G1
MSI GTX 970 TwinFrozr V Gaming

Which of those would you choose? Price is a factor, but I would be willing to spend more if you recommend one over the other. I have purchased mainly EVGA in the past, but I have one system with a Gigabyte GTX 760 OC and one system with an EVGA GTX 670.

Your recommendations would be greatly appreciated!


----------



## Praetorr

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Matrix XII*
> 
> Good day everyone,
> 
> I am looking to purchase a GTX 970 in the near future. With so many good options to choose from I am wondering what is the best one?
> 
> Seems like the best options are:
> 
> ASUS GTX 970 Strix
> EVGA GTX 970 SC ACX 2.0
> Gigabyte GTX 970 G1
> MSI GTX 970 TwinFrozr V Gaming
> 
> Which of those would you choose? Price is a factor, but I would be willing to spend more if you recommend one over the other. I have purchased mainly EVGA in the past, but I have one system with a Gigabyte GTX 760 OC and one system with an EVGA GTX 670.
> 
> Your recommendations would be greatly appreciated!


Gigabyte is the undisputed King of OCing AFAIK, bearing in mind the silicon lottery.


----------



## Naennon

Maxwell Bios Editor 1.32 BETA

(some minor changes and bugfixes)

http://s000.tinyupload.com/?file_id=33699292784773369954


----------



## HAL900

Of course gigabyte. And if the housing is large msi









Naennon
it meny fan control .
you wrote a legend (documentation) what does the setting


----------



## Matrix XII

Thanks for the replies everyone!

Looks like I will be getting a Gigabyte 970 G1 then!

I have very limited space in regards to height in my case, due to the only place I could put my tube reservoir. That is the only potential restricting factor, although I think it should be okay since I have a Gigabyte GTX 760 OC in there right now.

I'll go check the technical data sheets for some more detailed information.


----------



## hamzta09

Can ya'll open up Nvidias control panel go to Manage 3D Settings -> Program Settings (choose any game.exe)
And check if you have an option to Disable SLI for that game?

I had that before the latest WHQL.. now I dont.


----------



## Pandora's Box

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *hamzta09*
> 
> Can ya'll open up Nvidias control panel go to Manage 3D Settings -> Program Settings (choose any game.exe)
> And check if you have an option to Disable SLI for that game?
> 
> I had that before the latest WHQL.. now I dont.


344.48 drivers. can choose sli rendering mode > single gpu.


----------



## jonny30bass

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Telemaq*
> 
> Your overclocking experience echoes mine.
> 
> With the shortage of GTX970s, I just grabbed the first one I was able to get my hands on, the MSI GTX 970 4GD5T (not the gaming edition). It boosted to about 1294MHz and throttled from there. I wasn't entirely satisfied with it as I was reading accounts of cards boosting towards 1500+MHz. When the local Microcenter got the G1 in stock, I decided to exchange the MSI for the G1.
> 
> I didnt want to spend too much time trying to find the max overclock. I just wanted 1500+Mhz as what most people would get and call it a day. So I just slapped +171 on the core which would result in 1500MHz boost clock. AB actually monitored 1577MHz max boost clock. I ran Firestrike and Valley for a day and the card would perform rock solid. I couldn't be happier until I actually started playing games. The driver would crash: the screens would black out and the settings reverted back to stock clocks. So I thought I could just add more juice (87mV), and to my surprise, AB registered 1599MHz clocks now. That got me really excited and I spent the next two weeks tweaking the thing around and testing for stability with benchmarks. I was about to register on this forum and brag to everyone how I maxed my GPU to 1607MHz clocks. I mean, running FS or Heaven for days meant it was stable right?
> 
> But then I decided to load an actual game, and guess what? It crashed. What a waste of time.
> 
> I spent the rest of my time downclocking the card. And it would still crash. The process was mortifying while I slipped under the 1500MHz barrier and everyone else boasted 1500+ clocks. My card would crash in StarCraft 2 which isn't a particularly demanding game. In fact, no matter the overclock I would put in AB, the card rarely boosted with the max clock being 1177MHz, and the GPU load would rarely max out (60-70% with vsync on). And yet it would crash if I specify an overclock in AB.
> 
> Now, my overclock is a modest 90MHz on the core resulting in a 1477MHz boost clock. I am still jealous of all the people boasting 1500+MHz on their card, but I am convinced that most of them didn't thoughtfully test for stability or haven't ran into a problematic game yet, fault from trying them all. On another note: my card had a really loud and annoying coil whine that eventually subdued after being stress tested.
> 
> In the end, I felt I was just wasting my time trying to tweak this thing instead of actually enjoying the games.


The only reason your high gpu clocks are not stable us because of gpu boost. It is probably lowering your voltage in games and causing them to crash. If you download Precision X 16 and enable K-Boost then you will be able to run all games at a higher overclock. K-Boost will lock your voltage and clocks to their max boost state. I never game without first enabling K-Boost.


----------



## jonny30bass

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *HAL900*
> 
> 
> 
> http://images66.fotosik.pl/316/6c4e7e1f6ddf5c13.jpg
> 
> has diverted a river in the city and better oc. I do not know how the stability and do not know how long enough river. I'm going to play Crysis


You're English is so bad. You should start using Google Translate. Write formally in your native language and then translate it with Google Translate. Then post the output here.


----------



## HAL900

I started many days ago









I slowed down the fan map by 15% in MSi 970


----------



## llBadassll

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jonny30bass*
> 
> You're English is so bad. You should start using Google Translate. Write formally in your native language and then translate it with Google Translate. Then post the output here.


He is probably using Google translator , and that's why its so bad
Google translator is great for vocabulary but when it comes to a full sentence the results will be horrible


----------



## Pandora's Box

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *llBadassll*
> 
> He is probably using Google translator , and that's why its so bad
> Google translator is great for vocabulary but when it comes to a full sentence the results will be horrible


----------



## Strileckifunk

Has anyone touched the G1 Gaming Rev. 1.1 BIOS yet? If so, any tangible results? I may play around with it after work to just see if I can adjust some of the fan settings. IIRC you can't setup a custom profile through AB yet, correct?


----------



## HAL900

My english is so bad but mod bios is so good









wants someone half a gigabyte passive?


----------



## hurricane28

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ucantescape1992*
> 
> I'm still lost when it comes to what to edit in the maxwell bios editor. I have an MSI Gaming 4G 970. Could anyone help out with some screenshots or settings for this card specifically? Or, if there is a maxwell guide now point me in that direction?
> 
> I've read the KBT guides, but the maxwell bios seems completely different. I'm coming from a 7970, completely different ball game with overclocking and bios editing.
> 
> Any help would be awesome, and of course +Rep!




Hi, these are my settigs in MSI AB witch got me my 14K score.

No need IMO to mod the bios for an extra 100a 200 points and risking the warranty and bricking your card if things go bad.

The thing is that on my card if i add too much voltage it begins to throttle down or crash so for my overclocks i will only add +50 max.

Its not only the clock speed that matters but memory speed gives you more points than just a high clock speed.

With boost 2.0 its all about temps temps and temps, if you can keep it cool enough you can clock pretty high in most cases but it still depends on how your luck is with the silicon lottery because some clock higher than others and its not really brand related as you can see now.

Some say that Gigabyte cards clock higher but its because they run cooler and the power limit is slightly higher as well. Its also NOT the voltage that keeps these cards down but power limit that holds the card down.

what i always do is set the fan speed to max in AB and let the card cool down to aprox 28c in my case, than apply an small overclock on it and run firestrike. Do this a couple of times if it goes well and than try to max it out like i did.

My first runs were with +200 on the core and +700 on the memory and that goes well but the last time i get screen crash, restart the PC but this time i opened firestrike and applied the overclock i wanted to run and let the card cool down to 28c and hit run benchmark and that time it was succesfull.

Good luck man


----------



## .Griff.

Guys I'm a bit confused.

I've just received, and installed, my Gigabyte G1 970. From reviews (and official specs) I thought it came preclocked at 1329 MHz core and 7Ghz memory.

However when I just ran Unigine it's reporting a core clock of over 1500 Mhz and after 45 seconds the PC crashed (not surprised at that clock speed).

Why is a brand new (apparently) G1 970 clocked so high?



(Pertinent notes - Rig in question is in sig. I used DDU to remove all aspects of previous cards which were two AMD 280x's. I've no overclocking/monitoring tools installed)


----------



## Strileckifunk

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *.Griff.*
> 
> Guys I'm a bit confused.
> 
> I've just received, and installed, my Gigabyte G1 970. From reviews (and official specs) I thought it came preclocked at 1329 MHz core and 7Ghz memory.
> 
> However when I just ran Unigine it's reporting a core clock of over 1500 Mhz and after 45 seconds the PC crashed (not surprised at that clock speed).
> 
> Why is a brand new (apparently) G1 970 clocked so high?
> 
> 
> 
> (Pertinent notes - Rig in question is in sig. I used DDU to remove all aspects of previous cards which were two AMD 280x's. I've no overclocking/monitoring tools installed)


Unigine has been misreporting. Check your clocks via GPU-Z.


----------



## Pandora's Box

can someone break down what the different tables for fan control do in maxwell bios tweaker?


----------



## HAL900

hurricane28
nice graphics but the result of the overall poor amd cpu will


----------



## bluedevil

Just got the card.


----------



## HAL900

https://www.dropbox.com/s/jgqmegfs0l8bxq9/g970modfan.rom?dl=0

anyone can test the bios for gigabyte. August behave as fans? Does it work passive in annexing how many and what speed the fan is in 3d


----------



## hurricane28

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *HAL900*
> 
> hurricane28
> nice graphics but the result of the overall poor amd cpu will


Ugh, you again? Intel fan boy...

Come back when you learned some proper English dude than well talk.


----------



## .Griff.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Strileckifunk*
> 
> Unigine has been misreporting. Check your clocks via GPU-Z.


Cheers mate. You're right. Firestorm shows it as running 1379/7010 so I guess Unigine is misreporting it!


----------



## Pandora's Box

hal stop filling the thread with useless nonsense.


----------



## Strileckifunk

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *.Griff.*
> 
> Cheers mate. You're right. Firestorm shows it as running 1379/7010 so I guess Unigine is misreporting it!


Np. I grew a bit suspect myself when mine was reporting 1800 on the core


----------



## hurricane28

your a child HAL900, stop making stupid comments because you have no idea what you are talking about.


----------



## jwsg

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Naennon*
> 
> Maxwell Bios Editor 1.32 BETA
> 
> (some minor changes and bugfixes)
> 
> http://s000.tinyupload.com/?file_id=33699292784773369954


Thanks for the update.

On the guess that :-

PER01 / PER02 represents the min/max *percentage* settable on fan curves for some types of card
RPM01 / RPM02 is the min/max *RPM* for other cards such as my Inno3D
and xxx11 xxx12 xxx13 represent the inbuilt BIOS default fan curve (*RPM* or *PER*centage and *T*e*MP*)

I once again reduced RPM01 to below the default 1100 and once again found I can select a lower speed in Precision X but GPU-Z confirms that actual RPM still never goes below 1100 - this is for my Inno3D of course, I'm sure other cards are happily doing what they're told!


----------



## HAL900

Give your score 3DMark


----------



## ucantescape1992

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *invincibler*
> 
> Have you maxed out the OC potential with the stock voltage?


I have, I want to raise the tdp limits, temps aren't holding me back. With maxed out TDP and stock volts I can do +176(1530)/+400 mem, but with the memory overclock my core throttles even if i'm nowhere near 110% and under 60C. I've noticed that with no memory OC i can move the core up more and have it stay pegged at the boost clock with no throttling. Last night I played a few hours of BF4 at 1540 core, no fluctuations period.

That's why I want to tweak the power tables.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *invincibler*
> 
> Have you maxed out the OC potential with the stock voltage?


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *hurricane28*
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hi, these are my settigs in MSI AB witch got me my 14K score.
> 
> No need IMO to mod the bios for an extra 100a 200 points and risking the warranty and bricking your card if things go bad.
> 
> The thing is that on my card if i add too much voltage it begins to throttle down or crash so for my overclocks i will only add +50 max.
> 
> Its not only the clock speed that matters but memory speed gives you more points than just a high clock speed.
> 
> With boost 2.0 its all about temps temps and temps, if you can keep it cool enough you can clock pretty high in most cases but it still depends on how your luck is with the silicon lottery because some clock higher than others and its not really brand related as you can see now.
> 
> Some say that Gigabyte cards clock higher but its because they run cooler and the power limit is slightly higher as well. Its also NOT the voltage that keeps these cards down but power limit that holds the card down.
> 
> what i always do is set the fan speed to max in AB and let the card cool down to aprox 28c in my case, than apply an small overclock on it and run firestrike. Do this a couple of times if it goes well and than try to max it out like i did.
> 
> My first runs were with +200 on the core and +700 on the memory and that goes well but the last time i get screen crash, restart the PC but this time i opened firestrike and applied the overclock i wanted to run and let the card cool down to 28c and hit run benchmark and that time it was succesfull.
> 
> Good luck man


In synthetics like Heaven I can get away with +200 core, or +190/+500. In games my max stable core clock is 1540 w/ no mem overclock, or +176/+400 <---- even that artifacts sometimes with Bf4. Bf4 seems to be sensitive to memory artifacting.

My voltage slider does nothing (tried 0 - +87), at least it doesn't change the readout in GPUZ, and it doesn't help me stabilize. Need Moar TDP


----------



## r0l4n

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Naennon*
> 
> Maxwell Bios Editor 1.32 BETA
> 
> (some minor changes and bugfixes)
> 
> http://s000.tinyupload.com/?file_id=33699292784773369954


Thanks for this, it now opens MSI's version 180 of the vBios


----------



## HKPolice

This post needs more attention. Everyone keeps complaining about voltages being too low in monitoring programs but no one is actually measuring voltages with a DMM. Seems like voltages are scaling with clock speeds like on Asus mobos.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Edkiefer*
> 
> You can't go by software it is way off what card really gets .
> 
> I did little more test on voltages from VRM/chocks using DVM, this time I started with idle voltage to see how close they came to GPU-Z , my feeling was if they were close then I can see the others being close too and the differances are from manufacture changes from ref bios and voltages .
> Here results, all stock voltage for this tests (except were noted) , but if I max out voltage then it goes up to 1.36v . I wanted to also see if voltage scaled with clock rates .
> 
> stock idle voltage GPU-Z 0.850-0.856 , DVM =0.859-0.866
> 
> Heven 1024 4xAA
> Stock clock 1367 , GPU-Z =1.218v, DVM 1.295-1.3v
> minus clocks -250 (1114,baseclock), GPU-Z =1.218v , DVM= 1.27v
> minus -200 (1167mhz), GPU-Z= 1.218v, DVM= 1.29-1.3v
> clocks +100 (1467mhz) , GPU-Z= 1.218v , DVM =1.3-1.316 v
> clocks +150 (1516mhz), GPU-Z =1.218v , DVM= 1.297-1.317v (start vary a bit more )
> 
> below was tested at 1400mhz (doesn't matter clock rate as same as above results for clock change
> voltage +41 = GPU-Z = 1.262v , DVM=1.36v
> voltage +21 = GPU-Z = 1.243v , DVM=1.337-1.34v
> 
> All tests are on stock bios with a MSI 970 gaming .


----------



## Hackslash

So?

just fix it to 1,3 V and you are done, the cards cant do more anyway


----------



## maikon

to everyone here, do you guys havve any no signal issue with your board like h77 chipset=?


----------



## hurricane28

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ucantescape1992*
> 
> I have, I want to raise the tdp limits, temps aren't holding me back. With maxed out TDP and stock volts I can do +176(1530)/+400 mem, but with the memory overclock my core throttles even if i'm nowhere near 110% and under 60C. I've noticed that with no memory OC i can move the core up more and have it stay pegged at the boost clock with no throttling. Last night I played a few hours of BF4 at 1540 core, no fluctuations period.
> 
> That's why I want to tweak the power tables.
> 
> In synthetics like Heaven I can get away with +200 core, or +190/+500. In games my max stable core clock is 1540 w/ no mem overclock, or +176/+400 <---- even that artifacts sometimes with Bf4. Bf4 seems to be sensitive to memory artifacting.
> 
> My voltage slider does nothing (tried 0 - +87), at least it doesn't change the readout in GPUZ, and it doesn't help me stabilize. Need Moar TDP


hmm strange, did you unlock voltage control etc. in AB?

My 24/7 gaming setting are: +160 core and 400+ on the memory.

does your card get hot in games or benchmarks?


----------



## r0l4n

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Naennon*
> 
> Maxwell Bios Editor 1.32 BETA
> 
> (some minor changes and bugfixes)
> 
> http://s000.tinyupload.com/?file_id=33699292784773369954


It can open MSI's 180 bios but it seems it has trouble saving it back to a file:


----------



## HAL900

r0l4n

open maxwell editor 1.3


----------



## r0l4n

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *r0l4n*
> 
> It can open MSI's 180 bios but it seems it has trouble saving it back to a file:


Actually there's something fishy with this version of the MBE: no matter if I increase the stock clocks or not in the bios, the card always boost up to 1455 and 1.275v to begin with, then when I click "reset" in AB, it clocks and volts down to 1313 and 1.250v (the minimum I set for P00,P02). No matter if AB has a profile loaded or not, reset brings the card down to 1313. In this situation, one cannot use AB to increase clocks, as the offset is not the same with a base of 1313 and 1455.


----------



## Menta

have a strix 970 and would like to use the modded bios and do some testing....but i am lost can someone be so kind how to explain what i must do...
















have not had the time to follow up and never changed bios of any card









risks envolved and can i revert back to the original bios if needed. thanks


----------



## dante`afk

could someone unlock max voltage + constant/same voltage for both of my cards please?

I guess PT does not need to be amended on the G1 right?

GM204.zip 137k .zip file


----------



## r0l4n

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *r0l4n*
> 
> Actually there's something fishy with this version of the MBE: no matter if I increase the stock clocks or not in the bios, the card always boost up to 1455 and 1.275v to begin with, then when I click "reset" in AB, it clocks and volts down to 1313 and 1.250v (the minimum I set for P00,P02). No matter if AB has a profile loaded or not, reset brings the card down to 1313. In this situation, one cannot use AB to increase clocks, as the offset is not the same with a base of 1313 and 1455.


I just verified, this is the effect of "fix invalid clocks" in the boost table tab, if I don't fix the clocks, it'll boost to 1455 stable, no matter if I reset or not AB, that'll be the stock base boost.


----------



## Edkiefer

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Hackslash*
> 
> So?
> 
> just fix it to 1,3 V and you are done, the cards cant do more anyway


Your not following i think ,what it shows is with at least MSI 970 gaming is it getting good amount of voltage out of the gate , much more than what you think it is getting .
Also reason why so many with certain cards run best at stock voltage or maybe tiny bit more .
I don't know on other cards , they would need to be tested to see results .

For the record I expected the voltage to scale much more with clocks , I expected a much lower voltage in the 1150-1300 range but i got about same , 1.3 almost on avg .

As far just setting 1.3v in bios , well not my card, maybe its ok on some models but I would not run my card close to 1.4v (1.38-1.4) , at least not for long time (1.36 is pretty high IMO). These cards only been out short time, I have no idea if they can handle that voltage for 24/7 use .

I am just trying to inform people as many think the voltages are low, going by GPU-Z/AB etc .


----------



## Cannonkill

What ever happened to skyn3t's bios that we all sent him


----------



## valerio1287

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Edkiefer*
> 
> Your not following i think ,what it shows is with at least MSI 970 gaming is it getting good amount of voltage out of the gate , much more than what you think it is getting .
> Also reason why so many with certain cards run best at stock voltage or maybe tiny bit more .
> I don't know on other cards , they would need to be tested to see results .
> 
> For the record I expected the voltage to scale much more with clocks , I expected a much lower voltage in the 1150-1300 range but i got about same , 1.3 almost on avg .
> 
> As far just setting 1.3v in bios , well not my card, maybe its ok on some models but I would not run my card close to 1.4v (1.38-1.4) , at least not for long time (1.36 is pretty high IMO). These cards only been out short time, I have no idea if they can handle that voltage for 24/7 use .
> 
> I am just trying to inform people as many think the voltages are low, going by GPU-Z/AB etc .


did you manage to overcome the voltage of 1.275v?
gpu-z value more?


----------



## Edkiefer

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *valerio1287*
> 
> did you manage to overcome the voltage of 1.275v?
> gpu-z value more?


No, If you mean GPU-Z voltage reading, on stock bios it only goes to 1.26 reading .
From others if you set 1.3 it goes to 1.275 but i didn't alter bios .

I just wanted to report what the real voltage it was getting at various clocks with full load .

Also on my comment of not much scaling, that is probably because during Heven, GPU% is very high always 95+% , so if that when down below 50% then clock and voltages would probably drop, but didn't test that .


----------



## valerio1287

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Edkiefer*
> 
> No, If you mean GPU-Z voltage reading, on stock bios it only goes to 1.26 reading .
> From others if you set 1.3 it goes to 1.275 but i didn't alter bios .
> 
> I just wanted to report what the real voltage it was getting at various clocks with full load .
> 
> Also on my comment of not much scaling, that is probably because during Heven, GPU% is very high always 95+% , so if that when down below 50% then clock and voltages would probably drop, but didn't test that .


I tried to flash the bios putting 1.32v but gpu-z always marks 1.275v and I can not increase the frequency of the core over 1,609 mhz so things are 2 ..
1) the voltage is locked at 1.275v
2) the voltage shifts (even if it is not reported by GPU-Z, HWMonitor, hwinfo) but the card is at the limit
I think it's the one


----------



## bluedevil

Not bad, scores about 1k better than my 290.









http://www.3dmark.com/3dm/4530434

What's that program that disables boost?


----------



## dante`afk

nvm got it working


----------



## HAL900

Maybe no the same cards . And not 1.3v . 1. 262


----------



## dante`afk

hm?


----------



## Edkiefer

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *valerio1287*
> 
> I tried to flash the bios putting 1.32v but gpu-z always marks 1.275v and I can not increase the frequency of the core over 1,609 mhz so things are 2 ..
> 1) the voltage is locked at 1.275v
> 2) the voltage shifts (even if it is not reported by GPU-Z, HWMonitor, hwinfo) but the card is at the limit
> I think it's the one


I would say, it depends on the controller, as to how high it can go . Your doing great, hitting 1600 .

If you told people few months ago your card will be doing 1500+ it would be thought as BS on air, so these chips are doing great OC wise as you have to remember there all factory OC to on most .


----------



## valerio1287

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Edkiefer*
> 
> I would say, it depends on the controller, as to how high it can go . Your doing great, hitting 1600 .
> 
> If you told people few months ago your card will be doing 1500+ it would be thought as BS on air, so these chips are doing great OC wise as you have to remember there all factory OC to on most .


is a great result I know ... but the problem is that you can not increase the voltage ... there is a limit to 1,275 ... how is that possible?


----------



## hurricane28

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *bluedevil*
> 
> Not bad, scores about 1k better than my 290.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> http://www.3dmark.com/3dm/4530434
> 
> What's that program that disables boost?


Nice score but i bet you can push much further than that.


----------



## ucantescape1992

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *hurricane28*
> 
> hmm strange, did you unlock voltage control etc. in AB?
> 
> My 24/7 gaming setting are: +160 core and 400+ on the memory.
> 
> does your card get hot in games or benchmarks?


Yup, voltage control unlocked in AB, never gets hot in benchmarks. Looping heaven it might get to 60 or 62.


----------



## dante`afk

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *valerio1287*
> 
> is a great result I know ... but the problem is that you can not increase the voltage ... there is a limit to 1,275 ... how is that possible?


1.275 is the max that gpu-z shows. in reality if you measure with a multimeter you`ll see max 1.3v that the cards is able to draw.


----------



## hurricane28

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ucantescape1992*
> 
> Yup, voltage control unlocked in AB, never gets hot in benchmarks. Looping heaven it might get to 60 or 62.


Okay, than try the things i posted before.


----------



## Telemaq

Well, I tried something stupid I should have checked from the get go: update the drivers.

I was on 344.16 and haven't noticed 344.48 has been released last week. I had to uninstall GeForce Experience as it was giving me error messages with Skyrim and Diablo 3. It looks like they finally fixed those issues: I can shadow play those games yeah!







Now StarCraft 2 was baffling me as it is not a demanding game. The card doesnt even boost under it. In fact, by checking AB or GPU-Z, it seems like it crashes whenever it tries to downclock. I also noticed that sometimes, the core would get stuck at lower clocks ranging from 270MHz to 650MHz which would give me terrible framerate until I restarted the game.

I decided to not touch the core voltage as it doesn't seem to help with stability, it just seems to allow a higher max boost clock when all I want is stability. I also left the power limit stock as the the G1 max out at 80-85%. Memory clock is also left stock as it makes no noticeable difference with in-game performance. I tried again with 135MHz to the core which gave me a nice 1501Mhz core boost. I played StarCraft 2 for about 3 hours non-stop and no crash so far, and SC2 was the only game giving me troubles. I got my fingers crossed.

I also gave a try with Precision X16 and K-boost. But its just another unnecessary step that reminds me how cumbersome this whole overclocking process is. I don't want to waste my time fiddling with this. I just want to enjoy my games.

In the end, I just wanted to find an overclock that works with all my games, set it and forget about it, and I would be hard pressed to noticed the difference a 100MHz overclock makes in games. The bitterness of this experience will now put doubt in my mind every time I try an overclock. Overclocking is a gamble. It's nice if you have a winning card, but the peace of mind provided by stability is almost priceless (I know I know, you get what you pay for, but its priceless for me







).

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jonny30bass*
> 
> The only reason your high gpu clocks are not stable us because of gpu boost. It is probably lowering your voltage in games and causing them to crash. If you download Precision X 16 and enable K-Boost then you will be able to run all games at a higher overclock. K-Boost will lock your voltage and clocks to their max boost state. I never game without first enabling K-Boost.


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Hunched*
> 
> I blame all the guides that recommend synthetic benchmarks for testing your overclock for stability, so basically all of them.
> "Want to put in a lot of time perfecting an overclock you will never be able to use in any real world application outside of these benchmarks?" is what all the guides should be renamed.
> The majority of people also post their Firestrike and Valley scores, which I've now been told they almost certainly cannot use the same settings they used to achieve the scores stably in games.
> People who are new to this like you and I don't know this, it's as if nobody addresses game performance with their overclocks, which is what the damn graphics card is used for by 99% of people who own it. It really makes no sense, so many forums and posts of people flaunting their unusable overclocks that work only in benchmarks.
> A very misleading environment has resulted because of it.
> 
> It doesn't seem to help that nobody with an average overclocker seems to post, only the best of the best show off what they accomplish, which gives a skewed image of what most results actually are.
> 
> I don't know if this will be of any use to you, but these are my settings
> 
> 
> I still don't know if it's stable, but it's mostly stable, slightly worse than average I believe, and that'll only get worse if I have to lower more for stability, which won't surprise me if I have to.
> Certain games appear to be screwy too, I don't know what is wrong with BioShock Infinite but it will crash within minutes on these settings, where every other game I have has yet to crash or have anything weird happen yet.
> Another thing that is weird is people talking about voltage changing causing crashing and instability, but I'm not about to screw with my BIOS to fix it.
> Something that makes no sense is that in 3Dmark, I fail the test made for ios devices quite consistently.
> Apparently playing games where the framerate goes too high and the game isn't demanding enough seems to cause crashes because of the voltage dropping, it's stupid.
> A benchmark for a phone simply shouldn't crash my PC because my card is so good the benchmark isn't stressful enough, the same thing can probably happen in games going in and out of demanding sections, like pausing a game during an intense sequence.
> 
> Just a lot of things all around that don't make much sense to me.
> May as well reset your card for when you play games that aren't very demanding if it will be more likely to crash otherwise.
> If you think about it, you lose nothing by unoverclocking if you need to stably play a game you're already getting hundreds of fps in, besides the inconvenience of making the change.
> 
> I say don't bother overclocking for StarCraft if your PC is already dominating it, and make an overclock for games that actually stress your card like Far Cry 3 or Crysis.
> Otherwise StarCraft is actually holding back what you could be accomplishing in other games.
> This makes sense to me if everything I've been reading is correct, but I'm not an expert, so don't spend another week getting frustrated because of me


----------



## moccor

Does anyone know if increasing the Core Clock, increases the VRM temp, provided they are separately cooled and not linked like a stock hsf.


----------



## Cakewalk_S

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *moccor*
> 
> Does anyone know if increasing the Core Clock, increases the VRM temp, provided they are separately cooled and not linked like a stock hsf.


Naturally it should. Higher core clock will draw more power... Moar power more heat...


----------



## Team Grinder

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Telemaq*
> 
> Well, I tried something stupid I should have checked from the get go: update the drivers.
> 
> I was on 344.16 and haven't noticed 344.48 has been released last week. I had to uninstall GeForce Experience as it was giving me error messages with Skyrim and Diablo 3. It looks like they finally fixed those issues: I can shadow play those games yeah!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Now StarCraft 2 was baffling me as it is not a demanding game. The card doesnt even boost under it. In fact, by checking AB or GPU-Z, it seems like it crashes whenever it tries to downclock. I also noticed that sometimes, the core would get stuck at lower clocks ranging from 270MHz to 650MHz which would give me terrible framerate until I restarted the game.
> 
> I decided to not touch the core voltage as it doesn't seem to help with stability, it just seems to allow a higher max boost clock when all I want is stability. I also left the power limit stock as the the G1 max out at 80-85%. Memory clock is also left stock as it makes no noticeable difference with in-game performance. I tried again with 135MHz to the core which gave me a nice 1501Mhz core boost. I played StarCraft 2 for about 3 hours non-stop and no crash so far, and SC2 was the only game giving me troubles. I got my fingers crossed.
> 
> I also gave a try with Precision X16 and K-boost. But its just another unnecessary step that reminds me how cumbersome this whole overclocking process is. I don't want to waste my time fiddling with this. I just want to enjoy my games.
> 
> In the end, I just wanted to find an overclock that works with all my games, set it and forget about it, and I would be hard pressed to noticed the difference a 100MHz overclock makes in games. The bitterness of this experience will now put doubt in my mind every time I try an overclock. Overclocking is a gamble. It's nice if you have a winning card, but the peace of mind provided by stability is almost priceless (I know I know, you get what you pay for, but its priceless for me
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ).


Like I said in an earlier post. 95% of people here are trying to flash their bios and slam more voltage into their cards. Change Core Voltage back to +0mv (default). Then put core clock to +100 and memory clock to +400. Then work your way up from there adding a little each time. You should getter to +150 core and +500 memory quite comfortably i would assume. Also your running the same bios as me. Adding voltage to these cards is not worth the hassle for more epeen..... I mean MHz. To confirm run stock voltages. There are only 3 points where AB will work anyway with that card. +0mv, +25mv and +50mv. Any other number doesnt hold its value or has no effect on AB.


----------



## Pandora's Box

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Team Grinder*
> 
> Like I said in an earlier post. 95% of people here are trying to flash their bios and slam more voltage into their cards. Change Core Voltage back to +0mv (default). Then put core clock to +100 and memory clock to +400. Then work your way up from there adding a little each time. You should getter to +150 core and +500 memory quite comfortably i would assume. Also your running the same bios as me. Adding voltage to these cards is not worth the hassle for more epeen..... I mean MHz.


yup. running 1500MHz core, 7500MHz mem. zero increase to stock voltage. stable in all games.


----------



## xliquidx

1450-1500 core and 7500-7800 mem seems to be stable for most people when gaming. I can bench more but eventually starts artifacting in the benches when I run 8000 or higher mem


----------



## RaleighStClair

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Pandora's Box*
> 
> yup. running 1500MHz core, 7500MHz mem. zero increase to stock voltage. stable in all games.


1600core or go home.


----------



## JoeDirt

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *RaleighStClair*
> 
> 1600core or go home.


Ill need a lift to get home







I cant get anything game stable past 1500MHz


----------



## Hunched

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Telemaq*
> 
> Well, I tried something stupid I should have checked from the get go: update the drivers.
> 
> I was on 344.16 and haven't noticed 344.48 has been released last week. I had to uninstall GeForce Experience as it was giving me error messages with Skyrim and Diablo 3. It looks like they finally fixed those issues: I can shadow play those games yeah!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Now StarCraft 2 was baffling me as it is not a demanding game. The card doesnt even boost under it. In fact, by checking AB or GPU-Z, it seems like it crashes whenever it tries to downclock. I also noticed that sometimes, the core would get stuck at lower clocks ranging from 270MHz to 650MHz which would give me terrible framerate until I restarted the game.
> 
> I decided to not touch the core voltage as it doesn't seem to help with stability, it just seems to allow a higher max boost clock when all I want is stability. I also left the power limit stock as the the G1 max out at 80-85%. Memory clock is also left stock as it makes no noticeable difference with in-game performance. I tried again with 135MHz to the core which gave me a nice 1501Mhz core boost. I played StarCraft 2 for about 3 hours non-stop and no crash so far, and SC2 was the only game giving me troubles. I got my fingers crossed.
> 
> I also gave a try with Precision X16 and K-boost. But its just another unnecessary step that reminds me how cumbersome this whole overclocking process is. I don't want to waste my time fiddling with this. I just want to enjoy my games.
> 
> In the end, I just wanted to find an overclock that works with all my games, set it and forget about it, and I would be hard pressed to noticed the difference a 100MHz overclock makes in games. The bitterness of this experience will now put doubt in my mind every time I try an overclock. Overclocking is a gamble. It's nice if you have a winning card, but the peace of mind provided by stability is almost priceless (I know I know, you get what you pay for, but its priceless for me
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ).


Glad things have improved for you. I just tried K-Boost and it does seem like an actual solution, it seems to work perfectly, but is a hassle...
With it enabled I was finally able to pass Ice Storm in 3Dmark without crashing, I get over 2000fps in parts of it, I assume mine was downclocking as well causing it to crash, K-Boost stops that.
At this point I'm contemplating going to stock voltage again myself, I don't want to deal with enabling and disabling K-Boost every time I start or quit a game. I don't want or need max voltage running through my card when I'm browsing the internet.

Problem is, I feel my card needs the extra voltage to be stable at +135mhz, while you seem to be achieving it on stock voltage, you could do even better than mine if you upped your voltage.
I'm probably going to need to take a really large hit to my core clock to actually run at stock voltage without crashing, which would suck, I'll cross my fingers as well.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jonny30bass*
> 
> The only reason your high gpu clocks are not stable us because of gpu boost. It is probably lowering your voltage in games and causing them to crash. If you download Precision X 16 and enable K-Boost then you will be able to run all games at a higher overclock. K-Boost will lock your voltage and clocks to their max boost state. I never game without first enabling K-Boost.


I really wish I could overclock my GPU like my CPU. My CPU has a locked frequency of 4.5ghz yet while idle HWinfo records my Vcore as using 0.000v, under load, 1.250v.
CPU Package is at like 3w at idle and 80-90w at load. All thanks to C-States, and it's 100% stable, I have no programs or anything I ever need to touch, it simply works.

It would be nice if K-Boost had some more flexibility, like if I could lock the core clock at max, and keep the voltage dynamically adjusting. That's how my CPU works and its great.
With K-Boost, it's either lock both frequency and voltage at max or neither, which sucks. I would definitely ditch MSI AB and use Precision only if I could get rock solid stability by locking my frequency but having an unlocked voltage so I can save power and life while idle.

If anyone knows how to do this, I'd be grateful.
I refuse to have 1.2560v running through my card 24/7.
Locking my CPU frequency is as simple as going to power saving settings and setting minimum processor state to 100%, no such option for my graphics card


----------



## Cakewalk_S

LOL do I win for max core voltage?

both HWInfo and GPUTweak reported >1.500v on my card...LOL! I quickly shut down...lol


----------



## Menta

Locking gpu frequency is great idea, Nvidia could learn a trick or two


----------



## Hunched

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Menta*
> 
> Locking gpu frequency is great idea, Nvidia could learn a trick or two


I'm going to spend too long on Google trying to find a way to do so without requiring maximum voltage 24/7.
If I can find a way to lock both core and memory clocks at their maximum without requiring max voltage and it's stable, I'll be extremely happy.
If I was smart enough I could probably screw with K-Boost to do that, it already does 2 of the 3 things I want.


----------



## RaleighStClair

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *JoeDirt*
> 
> Ill need a lift to get home
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I cant get anything game stable past 1500MHz


Jesus I can get that without touching the volts. What card do you have?


----------



## Menta

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Hunched*
> 
> I'm going to spend too long on Google trying to find a way to do so without requiring maximum voltage 24/7.
> If I can find a way to lock both core and memory clocks at their maximum without requiring max voltage and it's stable, I'll be extremely happy.
> If I was smart enough I could probably screw with K-Boost to do that, it already does 2 of the 3 things I want.


Yes, But nothing like having native support, I am very happy with my strix but still think a few extra power and fan profiles are missing. Those little things are the worst


----------



## Telemaq

I spoke to soon. I thought I had something stable as I ended a 3 hours session under StarCraft 2 earlier. I gave it another go and it crashed within 5 minutes. I cant even get 100MHz without crashing on a card that isnt even getting stressed by this game. I guess that's why the card manufacturers have very conservative boosts and overclocks despite the massive headroom Maxwell seems to have. All the other games I tried are fine at ~1520MHz core, except for this one haha.

Back to +90MHz core clock for me. God damn, my e-peen feels ridiculously tiny microscopically small right now.

I am not gonna notice the difference between +90MHz and +135Mhz so I think I am just gonna call it a day and enjoy playing my games.


----------



## bluedevil

Gotta say I am impressed with the 970. Ran her up to 1548 without any additional voltage. Valley and 3DMark Firestrike stable. Next test is gonna be BF4 however.

Here is my Firestrike run, 1st in my CPU class.







10,241

http://www.3dmark.com/3dm/4532849

Also take note, I have been taking some notes as far as power consumption on this beast of GPU, wow. The last run of 3DMark at peak was 282w for my entire system! Power wattage was measured with a Kill-A-Watt P3 4400.


----------



## Hunched

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Telemaq*
> 
> I spoke to soon. I thought I had something stable as I ended a 3 hours session under StarCraft 2 earlier. I gave it another go and it crashed within 5 minutes. I cant even get 100MHz without crashing on a card that isnt even getting stressed by this game. I guess that's why the card manufacturers have very conservative boosts and overclocks despite the massive headroom Maxwell seems to have. All the other games I tried are fine at ~1520MHz core, except for this one haha.
> 
> Back to +90MHz core clock for me. God damn, my e-peen feels ridiculously tiny microscopically small right now.
> 
> I am not gonna notice the difference between +90MHz and +135Mhz so I think I am just gonna call it a day and enjoy playing my games.


Is it still because of downclocking? Because you say it works with other games at 1520mhz, I'm assuming they're more demanding so downclocking never happens. If there was just a better thing besides K-Boosts all your problems, and mine would be gone.
Being able to lock your core clock and memory clock at their maximums would prevent downclocking in StarCraft and stop the crashes.

The only thing stopping myself from using K-Boost is 100% voltage even while idle, that's unecessary.

If I ever find a solution that doesn't require constantly adjusting or screwing with settings every time you start up your PC or a game, I'll post it here and message you. I'm sure there's some simple tweak somewhere in some setting hidden away you can do and never have to touch again.

This might be a thing, but it doesn't look like a simple tweak, number of changes have to be made.
I might try it.
http://www.overclock.net/t/1267918/guide-nvidia-inspector-gtx670-680-disable-boost-fixed-clock-speed-undervolting
Even with stock voltages it still appears to me that having a locked core and memory clock is still going to improve stability.


----------



## Telemaq

I am assuming it's trying to downclock. I quickly checked AB monitor after the crash and it wasn't even running the stock 1177MHzz speed. It was going roughly ~800MHz and the GPU load was 20%, TDP 25%, voltage 0.8V.

K-Boost isn't a solution for me if its going to be a hassle to enable whenever I want to game. It also crashes the battle.net launcher whenever I enable or disable it, which is really annoying.


----------



## Vape

Hey 970 clockers been watching for a few weeks and just signed up.

Got myself a Gigabyte G1 and quite happy as I've doubled the speed over my ex, the 760. Needed it too having just got a 2560x1440 27" monitor (which I recommend to those thinking of a new monitor!)

The most stable setup I've found so far for my card is +80 core, +500 mem, +40 volts. Can game in everything for hours on end with this and shows 1480 core in gpuz. I can go higher but driver crashes at some point, can be 10 mins into a game or a couple of hours.

Enjoying the ride so far, keep up the good fight guys!


----------



## Hunched

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Telemaq*
> 
> I am assuming it's trying to downclock. I quickly checked AB monitor after the crash and it wasn't even running the stock 1177MHzz speed. It was going roughly ~800MHz and the GPU load was 20%, TDP 25%, voltage 0.8V.
> 
> K-Boost isn't a solution for me if its going to be a hassle to enable whenever I want to game. It also crashes the battle.net launcher whenever I enable or disable it, which is really annoying.


Figuring out what this is, and it seems like a never ending information pit. Despite how annoying K-Boost is, it seems like the least hassle to actually enable and disable every single time you start or end a game.
Now that I've actually discovered the problem, it seems to be Nvidia's GPU Boost, tons of forums and threads of people complaining about it causing instability and limiting their actual overclocks.

What I already linked seems to be the only fix outside of flashing your BIOS, something I'm not confident enough to do.

K-Boost
NvidiaInspector P-State stuff
Flashing BIOS

Those seem to be the only solutions to stop the dynamically adjusting clocks going up and down, caused by GPU Boost.
Unfortunate, I fail to see why this technology even exists, seems like GPU Boost has no benefits, people are going to great lengths to avoid it.

Some more info:
http://linustechtips.com/main/topic/126366-how-to-disable-nvidia-gpu-boost-20-help/
http://www.tomshardware.com/answers/id-2163266/raise-idle-clock-nvidia.html
https://forums.geforce.com/default/topic/519233/geforce-700-600-series/how-can-i-disable-gpu-boost-gtx-670/1/


----------



## RaleighStClair

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *bluedevil*
> 
> Gotta say I am impressed with the 970. Ran her up to 1548 without any additional voltage. Valley and 3DMark Firestrike stable. Next test is gonna be BF4 however.
> 
> Here is my Firestrike run, 1st in my CPU class.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 10,241
> 
> http://www.3dmark.com/3dm/4532849
> 
> Also take note, I have been taking some notes as far as power consumption on this beast of GPU, wow. The last run of 3DMark at peak was 282w for my entire system! Power wattage was measured with a Kill-A-Watt P3 4400.


If you don't have your minimum voltage offset then you may have some issue with your overclock. BF4 likes to under-volt and down-clock in menus ( changing settings, overlay getting friend invites, adding a BOOST xp). I can do 1620 all day except BF4. THANKS NVIDIA BOOST!


----------



## Blackspots

Is there some weird reason why the 970 is out of stock so often?


----------



## flopticalcube

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Blackspots*
> 
> Is there some weird reason why the 970 is out of stock so often?


Its popular.


----------



## RaleighStClair

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Blackspots*
> 
> Is there some weird reason why the 970 is out of stock so often?


It's probably the best price-to-performance ratio card since the 8800 gtx back in 2007. Smart PC users tend to flock to these type of components at this price point. IMO this card makes the GTX 980 obsolete. There is no way a 980 for %10 more performance is worth an additional 220$. I would feel like a sucker If I bought a GTX 980. Then again there are smart enthusiasts and smarter enthusiasts. You might as well name the " GTX 980 owners thread" to the " I am a sucker" thread.


----------



## Blackspots

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *flopticalcube*
> 
> Its popular.


NewEgg removed quite a few of them too. I wanted the EVGA 04G-1972-KR (basically reference design), and that's no longer on NewEgg. (I could just buy it from Microcenter or Amazon.com).

Oddly, Tigerdirect.com has only one 900 series, and its a 980.


----------



## flopticalcube

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Blackspots*
> 
> NewEgg removed quite a few of them too. I wanted the EVGA 04G-1972-KR (basically reference design), and that's no longer on NewEgg. (I could just buy it from Microcenter or Amazon.com).
> 
> Oddly, Tigerdirect.com has only one 900 series, and its a 980.


Use nowinstock.net specifically this link http://www.nowinstock.net/computers/videocards/nvidia/gtx970/ and set up a text or email to notify you.

I snagged a 2974 for $311 CAD$350 on Amazon.ca this way. you have to be quick because they can sell out in a few minutes.


----------



## Hunched

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *RaleighStClair*
> 
> If you don't have your minimum voltage offset then you may have some issue with your overclock. BF4 likes to under-volt and down-clock in menus ( changing settings, overlay getting friend invites, adding a BOOST xp). I can do 1620 all day except BF4. THANKS NVIDIA BOOST!


I recommend trying K-Boost.
I'm justifying spending 5 seconds enabling and disabling it every time I start or quit a game by thinking, I'm likely going to be playing the game for quite some time, 5 seconds is worth it.
Ideally it shouldn't have to be done at all, GPU Boost shouldn't exist and shouldn't be dynamically altering my settings as if it knows better, which clearly it doesn't because it causes things to crash.
I'll spend the 5 seconds to be more stable for the next 3-4-5-6 hours playing a game.

If you want, you could just keep K-Boost enabled forever, never have to think about it again.
The downside is your card will always be fed its maximum voltage 24/7 and will be hotter at idle, this is why I would disable it after quitting a game.
During max load you will see no temperature difference with K-Boost enabled, at least I don't, which makes sense, it doesn't make your voltage higher at load than it was before.

I still wish I could tweak a setting and be done with it permanently, but this appears to be as simple as it gets without getting into some extensive adjusting, and as I said I could tweak it and be done with it permanently if I didn't care about unnecessary heat and voltage at idle actually.

I hate Precision X's interface, it's a mess, but opening MSI Afterburner and applying the profile I was already using caused it to load in Precision X, so I didn't need to reenter everything into another program. Besides the custom fan curve, I didn't have to do any work to get all my current settings loaded into Precision.

Maybe one day EVGA will enable the option to make it so K-Boost lowers voltage at idle, then I will truly never need to open the program ever again. Seems to be as good as it gets if nobody knows of anything else.
If you can't pass Ice Storm in 3Dmark, I recommend this. Ice Storm will very likely cause your card to downclock against your will, and crashes for me without K-Boost.
What is disappointing is when you save a profile in Precision X, K-Boost apparently doesn't get saved along with it.
If it did, I could create two identical profiles, one with K-Boost enabled the other not, you can create hotkeys for profiles.
That would be great for enabling and disabling K-Boost quickly without needing to open the program.
What a missed opportunity.

I'll shut up now, I'm sure I've posted far too much here for one day.


----------



## nagle3092

Just ordered another G1 gaming, not sure what happened to my last one. After the foldathon it started crashing at stock clocks. Hopefully that was just a fluke and wont happen again.


----------



## Aluc13

What is the failure rate on these cards? I'm seeing a lot of discrepancies with the 970 in general. Been on this thread and every page or other page I heard of bad clocks, or crashes even on stock clocks. Kind of makes me leary of buying one.


----------



## nagle3092

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Aluc13*
> 
> What is the failure rate on these cards? I'm seeing a lot of discrepancies with the 970 in general. Been on this thread and every page or other page I heard of bad clocks, or crashes even on stock clocks. Kind of makes me leary of buying one.


I'm guessing no different than any other cards. I haven't seen any other issue actually besides mine so far. Then again I haven't really been looking that hard for them either though.


----------



## Aluc13

I've seen a couple every time I visit this thread. It is a bit worrisome, people talking about coil whine, or crashes on stock, or weird bugs happening. I'm looking to upgrade soon and this doesn't instill too much confidence in these cards. Especially since it is in every brand not just one brand.


----------



## xliquidx

Im still waiting for a skyn3t bios, not even going to bother trying these bios or editing my own, 2 in sli @ stock clocks is more than enough for the time being. Hopefully skyn3t releases a bios similar to my last 780 classy, that was a real winner. Boost sucks!
Only issues I ever had was the sli voltage bug, ever since I jacked up one of my cards +50 core its been rock solid ever since and voltages are in range of each other.


----------



## jlhawn

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Aluc13*
> 
> I've seen a couple every time I visit this thread. It is a bit worrisome, people talking about coil whine, or crashes on stock, or weird bugs happening. I'm looking to upgrade soon and this doesn't instill too much confidence in these cards. Especially since it is in every brand not just one brand.


my Gigabyte G1 Gaming GTX 970 has been running smooth and quiet non stop since I installed it OCT 6.
system has never been turned off, only a reboot here and there for updates etc.


----------



## sebastianthelab

*Windows 7 64 bit / driver 344.48 / 2 x MSI 970 GTX Gaming with stock MSI bios*

*Catzilla Benchmark ver. 1.3*

SINGLE 970 GTX σε 720p -> 28.354

http://postimg.org/image/xrlb88znf/

SLI 970 GTX SLI σε 720p -> 40.683

http://postimg.org/image/rhdygrbrt/

*3D MARK 11 (Performance)*

SINGLE 970 GTX Graphics Score -> 18.300

NVIDIA GeForce GTX 970 video card benchmark result - Intel Core i7-4790K,ASUSTeK COMPUTER INC. MAXIMUS VII HERO

SLI 970 GTX Graphics Score -> 35.010

NVIDIA GeForce GTX 970 video card benchmark result - Intel Core i7-4790K,ASUSTeK COMPUTER INC. MAXIMUS VII HERO

*3D MARK BENCHMARK (Firestrike Performance)*

SINGLE 970 GTX Graphics Score -> 14.029

NVIDIA GeForce GTX 970 video card benchmark result - Intel Core i7-4790K,ASUSTeK COMPUTER INC. MAXIMUS VII HERO
http://postimg.org/image/97zabxc0t/

SLI 970 GTX Graphics Score -> 26.185

http://postimg.org/image/8hz6brzxt/
NVIDIA GeForce GTX 970 video card benchmark result - Intel Core i7-4790K,ASUSTeK COMPUTER INC. MAXIMUS VII HERO


----------



## Luciferxy

What's your boost clock with DAT 14k graph score ?

What's up with Maxwell & FS anyway ?


----------



## valerio1287




----------



## samstars

I've just decided to cap my cards at 1.2v and run what every I get from them.

Boost is disabled which is doing wonders for the frame rates as there's no fluctuations, cards are at 1465Mhz at the moment but I'm creeping up slowly.


----------



## Zachf914

I love my 970.


----------



## sebastianthelab

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Luciferxy*
> 
> What's your boost clock with DAT 14k graph score ?
> 
> What's up with Maxwell & FS anyway ?


1565mhz i think...

*All these scores are with stock voltage. I do not have any gain from voltage slider in Afterburner.*

Is there any bios to unlock TDP and to give more steady voltage in my cards ?


----------



## MaddenModer

I went though 4 cards (one MSI GTX 980, one Galaxy GTX 970, one eVGA GTX 970 and this MSI GTX 970 I have right now) More or less, They all have coil whine. Those who reported no coil whine probably just tested their cards with games or benchmarks that will not hit 500+ FPS. None of the cards were audible in games but they are quiet noticeable in 3dmark ice storm and WEI. I finally gave up and just keeping my MSI GTX 970 due to its reference design PCB but I am NOT happy with it. The coil whine is probably because of the low quality component every manufacturer is using atm.


----------



## Luciferxy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *valerio1287*


1588/2100 @ 1.262V ?? Damn ...









No artifacts at all at that speed ?


----------



## valerio1287

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Luciferxy*
> 
> 1588/2100 @ 1.262V ?? Damn ...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> No artifacts at all at that speed ?


yes 1.262, the voltage in the bios does not ' have changed
No 0 artifacts








I begin to see artifacts only increase the memory clock


----------



## Obyboby

Are you guys modifying the clock speeds through MSI Afterburner or straight in the BIOS!?!?!?! I still don't get it!


----------



## r0l4n

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *samstars*
> 
> I've just decided to cap my cards at 1.2v and run what every I get from them.
> 
> Boost is disabled which is doing wonders for the frame rates as there's no fluctuations, cards are at 1465Mhz at the moment but I'm creeping up slowly.


Same strategy here







I fixed the voltage to 1.2 with MBE and I'm in the process of finding the highest gaming stable clock, which so far is shy of 1540. I slowed down all the fans in the case so the rig is dead silent on gaming while the GPU stays under 70C.


----------



## Woomack

1x Gigabyte G1 @ 1645MHz , 1.32V, standard cooler ( ASIC 85% )



2x Gigabyte ( G1 + WF3 ) @ 1605MHz, 1.32V standard coolers ( ASIC 64% + 85% )



3x Gigabyte ( 2x G1 + 1x WF3 ) @1585MHz, 1.30V standard coolers ( ASIC 62%+64%+85% )


----------



## dante`afk

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *RaleighStClair*
> 
> 1600core or go home.


try achieving that with SLI or go home


----------



## Cakewalk_S

I can't get any higher scores than this without crashing...

1520MHz core - 8Ghz memory - 1.225V core - Modded bios for the ASUS GTX970 Strix


----------



## Techboy10

There are a few 970s in stock at Newegg again (including Gigabyte G1).

I just bought one since the RMA of my first G1 got changed from a replacement to a refund when it got approved (I'm assuming because of stock issues, they didn't actually tell me why). I should finally have a 970 again about 2.5 weeks since I requested an RMA and shipped my first one back to Newegg.

Here's hoping for a decent one. Last one had an ASIC score of 62% and started crashing and artifacting on stock clocks about 3 days after I installed it.


----------



## fleetfeather

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *iluvkfc*
> 
> Shame that 1.212V seems to be the limit for these EVGA cards. Hopefully we can raise some awareness and someone will develop a fix?


To confirm lack of voltage above 1.21v, could you please try the following:

1. Create a 1.30v limit vBios
2. Using the above bios, measure idle and load temps of the gpu
3. Create a 1.21v limit vBios
4. Using this bios, again record the idle and load temps

If the results are very similar, it should confirm that 1.21v is truly the limit. If the results are different, it should mean that the software sensors aren't accurately reporting voltage above 1.21v


----------



## Obyboby

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Techboy10*
> 
> There are a few 970s in stock at Newegg again (including Gigabyte G1).
> 
> I just bought one since the RMA of my first G1 got changed from a replacement to a refund when it got approved (I'm assuming because of stock issues, they didn't actually tell me why). I should finally have a 970 again about 2.5 weeks since I requested an RMA and shipped my first one back to Newegg.
> 
> Here's hoping for a decent one. Last one had an ASIC score of 62% and started crashing and artifacting on stock clocks about 3 days after I installed it.


The way you say it, it sounds like the ASIC score affects the card's reliability.. But it's not true. My G1 has a low ASIC score, 61.1%, but still works great. Still have to see how it performs when overclocked tho..


----------



## Techboy10

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Obyboby*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Techboy10*
> 
> There are a few 970s in stock at Newegg again (including Gigabyte G1).
> 
> I just bought one since the RMA of my first G1 got changed from a replacement to a refund when it got approved (I'm assuming because of stock issues, they didn't actually tell me why). I should finally have a 970 again about 2.5 weeks since I requested an RMA and shipped my first one back to Newegg.
> 
> Here's hoping for a decent one. Last one had an ASIC score of 62% and started crashing and artifacting on stock clocks about 3 days after I installed it.
> 
> 
> 
> The way you say it, it sounds like the ASIC score affects the card's reliability.. But it's not true. My G1 has a low ASIC score, 61.1%, but still works great. Still have to see how it performs when overclocked tho..
Click to expand...

Sorry didn't mean to imply that low ASIC means not reliable. It just happens that while my card was working, I couldn't find a decent stable overclock at all. Tried all sorts of clock speeds and voltage offsets and it would always seem to crash/artifact on Firestrike/BF4/other games, only seemed to work properly while at stock settings, and that only lasted 3 days.


----------



## Obyboby

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Techboy10*
> 
> Sorry didn't mean to imply that low ASIC means not reliable. It just happens that while my card was working, I couldn't find a decent stable overclock at all. Tried all sorts of clock speeds and voltage offsets and it would always seem to crash/artifact on Firestrike/BF4/other games, only seemed to work properly while at stock settings, and that only lasted 3 days.


Now that I think about it, I ran mine on a modified BIOS for a few hours and one terrible crash happened (before that, no artifacts or weird behaviors). I really hope this doesn't occur with any overclock setting cause I would be really disappointed. On the previous page I saw a post of someome achieving a good benchmark score with a G1 that had 64% ASIC. i will find out soon..


----------



## Woomack

Here is my post with results before and after modding on 3 cards with ASIC 62%, 64% and 85% -> http://www.overclock.net/t/1517316/extract-and-flash-gtx-970-and-980-firmware-gpuz-test-build-and-new-nvflash-5-190/390#post_23058731


----------



## Pandora's Box

You people pushing 1.3volts thru this GPU are going to regret it IMO. Bios flashing and over-volting just for 100-150MHz core increase.


----------



## dante`afk

I believe this forum is called overclock.net. People pushing their hardware on purpose to their limits out of their specifications just to sqeeze the last bit out of it.


----------



## r0l4n

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Cakewalk_S*
> 
> I can't get any higher scores than this without crashing...
> 
> 1520MHz core - 8Ghz memory - 1.225V core - Modded bios for the ASUS GTX970 Strix


Firestrike graphics score over 13700 with only 1520/8000 is remarkable.


----------



## iliobossa

http://postimg.org/image/89t5kgzqd/full/
image hosting without account

Stock Bios i7 2600k Cpu 4,600ghz Gpu Gigabyte Gaming 1 -1592/8292,8 1,250v fps-68,5 asic quality-66,6 max temp.53
big picture http://s26.postimg.org/6urkvqynd/best.png


----------



## Woomack

My GTX970 haven't seen even 1 game yet and I already sold one of them








You actually come to the forums like this to see overclocking results and tips how to push your hardware higher, not to look at 500+ page threads of stock results. Gamers don't really have to overclock anything as every game is working fine on that stuff. If I was only playing games then I wouldn't care to make 100MHz+ higher clock what gives about 5-10% higher FPS.


----------



## AronW

My MSI 970 is at 1509 mhz (boost) and 8000mhz on the ram... I've only put the power limit at 110, no voltage. I've played , metro, tomb raider, watch dogs, shadow of mordor, all for hours, no crashes... I feel like this card might go well over 1600 mhz....


----------



## Luciferxy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Cakewalk_S*
> 
> I can't get any higher scores than this without crashing...
> 
> 1520MHz core - 8Ghz memory - 1.225V core - Modded bios for the ASUS GTX970


FS score is very nice, though the Valley score is pretty low even with 8000MHz mem. Is bandwith the limiting factor with 980/970 here ?


----------



## Cakewalk_S

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Luciferxy*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Cakewalk_S*
> 
> I can't get any higher scores than this without crashing...
> 
> 1520MHz core - 8Ghz memory - 1.225V core - Modded bios for the ASUS GTX970
> 
> 
> 
> FS score is very nice, though the Valley score is pretty low even with 8000MHz mem. Is bandwith the limiting factor with 980/970 here ?
Click to expand...

I'm on sandy bridge pcie2.0.,. Not sure it'd be that much of a difference. I agree with the low score tho, my old 670 was getting 53fps... In contrast, my old heaven score was 30fps... Maybe reinstall Valley?


----------



## Luciferxy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Cakewalk_S*
> 
> I'm on sandy bridge pcie2.0.,. Not sure it'd be that much of a difference. I agree with the low score tho, my old 670 was getting 53fps... In contrast, my old heaven score was 30fps... Maybe reinstall Valley?


No need I think. I guess the 256 bus width could be limiting the 980/970 in Valley. Imo, you'll be fine in most of games with DAT gpu performance (as long as it doesn't crash tough)


----------



## ufoman

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Cakewalk_S*
> 
> I can't get any higher scores than this without crashing...
> 
> 1520MHz core - 8Ghz memory - 1.225V core - Modded bios for the ASUS GTX970 Strix


My Valley results also peak at ~70FPS, both in 1680x1050 8xAA and 2376x1485 noAA (DSR). +37,5mV, clocks at 1450/7700. It looks like it's time to get off synthetics and try some actual games to see if there's any real gain...


----------



## bluedevil

So how high can the Samsung GDDR5 clock up to?


----------



## benjamen50

Edit: I'm changing my mind. Going to wait for prices to drop, so expensive in Australia.


----------



## Clukos

My samsung vram can reach benchstable +520, +450~ game stable and just to be safe i put it at +400. Not that bad.


----------



## bluedevil

Just ran 3DMark for the hell of it.







10279

http://www.3dmark.com/3dm/4536884

I got my Samsung memory up to 500+ (8ghz quad pumped) and my core 200+ (1541mhz). I think I am pretty much CPU limited. I need a i7 to compete.


----------



## hernan86

Im in... G1


----------



## frag06

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *bluedevil*
> 
> Just ran 3DMark for the hell of it.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 10279
> 
> http://www.3dmark.com/3dm/4536884
> 
> I got my Samsung memory up to 500+ (8ghz quad pumped) and my core 200+ (1541mhz). I think I am pretty much CPU limited. I need a i7 to compete.


You have a graphics score of 13315, which is very good. An i7 would only improve the overall score.

Your score may be just a bit low with that high of a memory OC, so see what happens when you lower it a little. I've seen too high of a memory OC actually decrease the score rather than it increasing with a higher OC.


----------



## JoeDirt

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *RaleighStClair*
> 
> Jesus I can get that without touching the volts. What card do you have?


Zotac Amp Omega 970 with modded Amp Extreme BIOS.


----------



## The Nano

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *fleetfeather*
> 
> To confirm lack of voltage above 1.21v, could you please try the following:
> 
> 1. Create a 1.30v limit vBios
> 2. Using the above bios, measure idle and load temps of the gpu
> 3. Create a 1.21v limit vBios
> 4. Using this bios, again record the idle and load temps
> 
> If the results are very similar, it should confirm that 1.21v is truly the limit. If the results are different, it should mean that the software sensors aren't accurately reporting voltage above 1.21v


If your card has RT8802A (EVGA's ACX 1.0 uses one) as voltage controller the 1,21V is the maximum voltage you can get without doing HW mod. The voltage is "hard coded" with VID pins and can not be changed without applying that HW mod.







(NOTE! WHICH VOLTAGE YOU CAN GET DEPENDS ON HOW EVGA DESIGNED THE CARD)

http://www.overclock.net/t/1516169/best-gtx-970-for-watercooling-and-for-mods#post_22929917
Quote:


> EVGA:
> ACX 1.0 & ACX 2.0:
> Volt controller: RT8802A
> - 2, 3, 4 or 5 phases.
> - *Uses 8-bit voltage selection (VID-pins)*


----------



## maestrobg

hi guys I just flashed mine MSI GTX970 gaming witn modded bios with 150 % power limit and... nothing specially happened... I can't reach higher clock than without flashing BIOS !!! without flashing and with flashing max clock oc is +210mhz for gpu ! what can I change more to reach higher clocks? maybe voltage, but how??


----------



## doza

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Cakewalk_S*
> 
> I can't get any higher scores than this without crashing...
> 
> 1520MHz core - 8Ghz memory - 1.225V core - Modded bios for the ASUS GTX970 Strix


same here 1520-1530 crashing, i tryed zoson's and your bios and i am getting stbility problems.
on zoson's bios i am getting screen freezing even at 1500, on yours i can go to 1520 but i dont think that is stable on long run...

noticed weard speed drops in every benchmark, if speed is at 1520 it drops to 1506 than again goes up to 1520 without hitting TDP... i am getting VRel on all setting ( stock or oveclocked).
I monitored with few programs and on all i am getting normal vcore reading's around 1180-1190v, not like yours 1500v







, maybe your sensor is broken on that gpu ?

Last thing with all moded bioses i tryed, when changing voltage in asus tweak tool i get higher voltages around 1.230-50, but i get freezing and no signal problems on my HDTV


----------



## jonny30bass

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *maestrobg*
> 
> hi guys I just flashed mine MSI GTX970 gaming witn modded bios with 150 % power limit and... nothing specially happened... I can't reach higher clock than without flashing BIOS !!! without flashing and with flashing max clock oc is +210mhz for gpu ! what can I change more to reach higher clocks? maybe voltage, but how??


You need to increase the 6-pin PSU rail power. Increasing the power limit alone won't do anything for the msi 970.


----------



## Naennon

Maxwell Bios Editor 1.33 BETA

some minor bugs and MSI Bios fixed

http://s000.tinyupload.com/?file_id=09723589128129263105


----------



## kaistledine

Does anyone have the GeForce GTX 970 "iChill Herculez X4 Air Boss Ultra ?


----------



## jonny30bass

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Naennon*
> 
> Maxwell Bios Editor 1.33 BETA
> 
> some minor bugs and MSI Bios fixed
> 
> http://s000.tinyupload.com/?file_id=09723589128129263105


Does this fix the power tables for the MSI bios? Or does it just fix the saving issue with the "180" version bios?


----------



## JoeDirt

Figured I should finally post a pic of my Zotac Amp Omega with a Prolimatech MK-26 on it with two Corsair SP120's. OCed to 1505MHz temps at 48c.


----------



## clerick

Jesus that thing is huge. I guess forget about sli with that addon


----------



## Clukos

But i bet it's extremely silent and keeps the card incredibly cool. These load temps reach almost watercooled maxwell temps. If you don't plan on going sli and have the hardware available why not do it


----------



## jootn2kx

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Clukos*
> 
> But i bet it's extremely silent and keeps the card incredibly cool. These load temps reach almost watercooled maxwell temps. If you don't plan on going sli and have the hardware available why not do it


yes but bad OC whats the point having a cool card with hardly reaching 1500 mhz core?


----------



## JoeDirt

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *clerick*
> 
> Jesus that thing is huge. I guess forget about sli with that addon


I get that a lot and yup SLi is a no go.


----------



## dante`afk

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jootn2kx*
> 
> yes but bad OC whats the point having a cool card with hardly reaching 1500 mhz core?


whats bad about getting 1500? having an overall cooler system?

get real dude.


----------



## JoeDirt

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Clukos*
> 
> But i bet it's extremely silent and keeps the card incredibly cool. These load temps reach almost watercooled maxwell temps. If you don't plan on going sli and have the hardware available why not do it


Very true about all of that sir.


----------



## JoeDirt

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jootn2kx*
> 
> yes but bad OC whats the point having a cool card with hardly reaching 1500 mhz core?


Must be a bad OC because this card isnt game stable past 1505. Please enlighten me on how to get past the card being limited to 1.21v and having a low ASIC. Come on pro. Fill me in.


----------



## jootn2kx

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *JoeDirt*
> 
> Must be a bad OC because this card isnt game stable past 1505. Please enlighten me on how to get past the card being limited to 1.21v and having a low ASIC. Come on pro. Fill me in.


most of us getting 1550 stable go home pro, low asic says what? nothing


----------



## JoeDirt

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jootn2kx*
> 
> most of us getting 1550 stable go home pro


Most of who exactly? And again, I apparently don't know how to overclock because my card does not like to go past 1500MHz. Hows that extra 50MHz working out anyway? You must pick up all the ladies with that!


----------



## jootn2kx

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *JoeDirt*
> 
> Most of who exactly? And again, I apparently don't know how to overclock because my card does not like to go past 1500MHz. Hows that extra 50MHz working out anyway? You must pick up all the ladies with that!


I'm happy your glad with your card and running it at 50 degrees congrats


----------



## amtbr

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jootn2kx*
> 
> yes but bad OC whats the point having a cool card with hardly reaching 1500 mhz core?


So glad you joined OCN, you seem to be a valuable member of the community. Off to a great start.

Seriously who cares about 50 mhz? Maybe 1 fps extra in a game?


----------



## dante`afk

pretty sure the second.


----------



## JoeDirt

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *amtbr*
> 
> So glad you joined OCN, you seem to be a valuable member of the community. Off to a great start.
> 
> Seriously who cares about 50 mhz? Maybe 1 fps extra in a game?


Chumps like that guy are why I bailed on helping the AMD guys getting past 1.3v.


----------



## Nark96

Guys you know there are a lot of trolls on forums.. just stop feeding him/her and they'll stop. The more you keep giving them attention the more they'll keep flooding the thread.


----------



## Cakewalk_S

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *doza*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Cakewalk_S*
> 
> I can't get any higher scores than this without crashing...
> 
> 1520MHz core - 8Ghz memory - 1.225V core - Modded bios for the ASUS GTX970 Strix
> 
> 
> 
> same here 1520-1530 crashing, i tryed zoson's and your bios and i am getting stbility problems.
> on zoson's bios i am getting screen freezing even at 1500, on yours i can go to 1520 but i dont think that is stable on long run...
> 
> noticed weard speed drops in every benchmark, if speed is at 1520 it drops to 1506 than again goes up to 1520 without hitting TDP... i am getting VRel on all setting ( stock or oveclocked).
> I monitored with few programs and on all i am getting normal vcore reading's around 1180-1190v, not like yours 1500v
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> , maybe your sensor is broken on that gpu ?
> 
> Last thing with all moded bioses i tryed, when changing voltage in asus tweak tool i get higher voltages around 1.230-50, but i get freezing and no signal problems on my HDTV
Click to expand...

One thing I found that causes crashes like that is monitoring through the voltage controller. The asus gputweak utility monitors voltages directly from the controller. Apparently monitoring via the l2c bus is only a 2 way process and can cause crashes and lock up if you have too much monitoring going on. If I run hwinfo and gputweak monitor I typically get the screens to lock... Then full system crash. What I do is just completely disable monitoring from gputweak since mine stops the second I load a 3d game... I just run the utility to overvolt, close it, then use afterburner and hwinfo the rest of the time...


----------



## doza

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Cakewalk_S*
> 
> One thing I found that causes crashes like that is monitoring through the voltage controller. The asus gputweak utility monitors voltages directly from the controller. Apparently monitoring via the l2c bus is only a 2 way process and can cause crashes and lock up if you have too much monitoring going on. If I run hwinfo and gputweak monitor I typically get the screens to lock... Then full system crash. What I do is just completely disable monitoring from gputweak since mine stops the second I load a 3d game... I just run the utility to overvolt, close it, then use afterburner and hwinfo the rest of the time...


dont think that's a problem, i only used once asus tweak monitor to see if voltages are same as other monitoring programs,u say u overvolt than full exit in gpu tweak?

gonna try again with voltage increasement with no monitoring software to see if freezing still happens...


----------



## Hackslash

i tried zosons bios today and i see no difference to my 1,3 V fixed one....

same max OC, i dont get further....

1550 / 2000 is max, gamestable (with memory i didnt bother)

G1

only thing different is that gpuz reports 1,268 V instead of 1,275 V and perfcaps are working somehow....


----------



## samstars

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *JoeDirt*
> 
> Most of who exactly? And again, I apparently don't know how to overclock because my card does not like to go past 1500MHz. Hows that extra 50MHz working out anyway? You must pick up all the ladies with that!


My card has the same max limit dude...


----------



## Cakewalk_S

How's the new method 1.33 beta?
I'm hoping to try this after work. Maybe it'll help with the strix overclocking...


----------



## samstars

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Cakewalk_S*
> 
> How's the new method 1.33 beta?
> I'm hoping to try this after work. Maybe it'll help with the strix overclocking...


They don't seem to actually gain a lot from voltage looking at peoples result, I was hoping to see a lot of cards hitting 1700Mhz with tweaked BIOS's but that's not the case, only 40-50Mhz extra if you're lucky, not even worth flashing your card to be honest.


----------



## Hackslash

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *samstars*
> 
> They don't seem to actually gain a lot from voltage looking at peoples result, I was hoping to see a lot of cards hitting 1700Mhz with tweaked BIOS's but that's not the case, only 40-50Mhz extra if you're lucky, not even worth flashing your card to be honest.


in my case its 100 mhz, but you can say the majority of cards is around ~1500-1550

very few cards can do more, i think thats pretty good.

and worth.... flashing is always worth it for g1, its even worth it if you only fix the damn minimum fanspeed....
and it takes only 2 minutes at most


----------



## Maintenance Bot

@JoeDirt would you happen to have a modified bios for a Zotac 970 amp Extreme? I just got one. I see you are running an Omega.


----------



## sebastianthelab

Is there any good bios for Msi 970 gtx Gaming Edition?
My vga has very good mems (8.500mhz) but my core goes 1565mhz only because the voltage is low 1.20V


----------



## Naennon

Maxwell Bios Editor 1.34 BETA

> Temptarget anyone?











http://s000.tinyupload.com/?file_id=11398517086959238390


----------



## JoeDirt

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Maintenance Bot*
> 
> @JoeDirt would you happen to have a modified bios for a Zotac 970 amp Extreme? I just got one. I see you are running an Omega.


You can try mine. It's a Amp Extreme BIOS to start, then I modded it. Hope it works good for you.

JDcurrentAMPExtreme970.zip 136k .zip file


----------



## Hackslash

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Naennon*
> 
> Maxwell Bios Editor 1.34 BETA
> 
> > Temptarget anyone?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> http://s000.tinyupload.com/?file_id=11398517086959238390


Awesome thanks man!


----------



## CarstenDutch

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jonny30bass*
> 
> Does this fix the power tables for the MSI bios? Or does it just fix the saving issue with the "180" version bios?


Hope you got Hynix memory when using the 180 version, found out on the msi fan issue forum/thread.

125 and 126 are for Samsung.


----------



## Matrix XII

Thanks for all the help deciding earlier everyone. I picked up a Gigabyte GTX 970 G1 today, can't wait to install!!


----------



## moccor

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Cakewalk_S*
> 
> Naturally it should. Higher core clock will draw more power... Moar power more heat...


Yeah I understand that. So if the Power limit is locked to say, 100% (or the max for the default BIOS) and if voltage isn't increased, then VRM temps shouldn't increase right?


----------



## xliquidx

G1 Gaming rev 1.1 bios
So I can disable boost, adjust fan to 1000rpm, set minimum voltage on load etc when sli is linked (and it will drop back in 2d) however it does not then allow voltage to be raised when boost is off. I basically copied what skyn3t did in his 780 classy bios. Minimum load voltage sits at 1.212 across both cards and voltage is unlocked to 1.3v however adjusting it to +100 or any other value does nothing. Is this normal?


----------



## Edkiefer

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *moccor*
> 
> Yeah I understand that. So if the Power limit is locked to say, 100% (or the max for the default BIOS) and if voltage isn't increased, then VRM temps shouldn't increase right?


As long as power% goes up, which means GPU drawing more current , then VRM will go up along with GPU temps .
Voltage has biggest factory on power , but clock speed does affect it , you just have to clock it up much more to see big change .


----------



## Obyboby

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *samstars*
> 
> They don't seem to actually gain a lot from voltage looking at peoples result, I was hoping to see a lot of cards hitting 1700Mhz with tweaked BIOS's but that's not the case, only 40-50Mhz extra if you're lucky, not even worth flashing your card to be honest.


Wow, this thread is growing so fast, I can't keep up with the developing of the discussion. I'm still trying to figure out how to make the fan stay OFF at idle (if below 40 degress?) and then slowly turn on and up if temps increase.


----------



## jonny30bass

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *CarstenDutch*
> 
> Hope you got Hynix memory when using the 180 version, found out on the msi fan issue forum/thread.
> 
> 125 and 126 are for Samsung.


Nice to know. I tried the 180 bios out, and it didn't really make a difference so I went back to 126. I have Samsung memory.


----------



## Maintenance Bot

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *JoeDirt*
> 
> You can try mine. It's a Amp Extreme BIOS to start, then I modded it. Hope it works good for you.
> 
> JDcurrentAMPExtreme970.zip 136k .zip file


Hey thank you so much


----------



## JoeDirt

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Maintenance Bot*
> 
> Hey thank you so much


You're welcome my friend.


----------



## RaleighStClair

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Naennon*
> 
> Maxwell Bios Editor 1.34 BETA
> 
> > Temptarget anyone?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> http://s000.tinyupload.com/?file_id=11398517086959238390


Hmm has anyone with a g1 970 messed around with the temp target? Wondering if that could be what is causing undervolting?


----------



## hamzta09

60fps feature released today.

Anyway anyone else noticed that in SLI, Shadowplay has random glitching? Some frames randomly turn out fudged and appear during the footage.
Doesnt happen in Afterburner, but afterburner has serious fps loss.

The shadowplay glitching occurs excessively (like every 2nd frame) @ 4K.


----------



## dante`afk

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *RaleighStClair*
> 
> Hmm has anyone with a g1 970 messed around with the temp target? Wondering if that could be what is causing undervolting?


your g1 is undervolting? never saw that on mine.


----------



## sonic2911

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dante`afk*
> 
> your g1 is undervolting? never saw that on mine.


dat throttle bro







)


----------



## iluvkfc

Finally! Received my second 970 for SLI. They are not G1 GAMING or MSI GAMING but they are mine and I love them!

Card 1: EVGA GTX 970 SSC ACX 2.0 - ASIC 80.8%
Card 2: EVGA GTX 970 ACX 1.0 - ASIC 71.7%



Benchmark scores (are these ok?)
3DMark: 18012 (25334 graphics)
3DMark Extreme: 9759 (11323 graphics)
Valley Extreme HD: 4738

When in SLI, the top card runs at 1.206V instead of the default voltage of 1.225V, but I am sure I can fix that with a custom BIOS this weekend.
Also, I am wondering, since the SSC ACX 2.0 seems to be a better overclocker than the ACX 1.0, can I set that one to run at a higher clock speed, would that make it run at the fastest possible speed in games that don't support SLI and slow down to the other card's speed in games that do support it?


----------



## LARGE FARVA

im gettin some serious voltage drop in sli mode... 1 of the cards keep dropping from 1.212 to 1.15 or lower and the clock drops about 30-40 mhz when I launch games and power target never goes over 100% even though its set for 110 . and earlier it was happening to the other card...whats the deal.


----------



## Neovalen

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *LARGE FARVA*
> 
> im gettin some serious voltage drop in sli mode... 1 of the cards keep dropping from 1.212 to 1.15 or lower and the clock drops about 30-40 mhz when I launch games and power target never goes over 100% even though its set for 110 . and earlier it was happening to the other card...whats the deal.


I have the same problem with my G1 Gaming 970s... in SLI mode the max voltage I see is 1.206V when I know stock is supposed to be 1.225V. The second card in less demanding games slows down and causes driver crashes too. I've somewhat assuaged the problem by overclocking my cards separately (not synced) but its not right still. Don't know if its driver or bios or both causing the issue.


----------



## xliquidx

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *LARGE FARVA*
> 
> im gettin some serious voltage drop in sli mode... 1 of the cards keep dropping from 1.212 to 1.15 or lower and the clock drops about 30-40 mhz when I launch games and power target never goes over 100% even though its set for 110 . and earlier it was happening to the other card...whats the deal.


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Neovalen*
> 
> I have the same problem with my G1 Gaming 970s... in SLI mode the max voltage I see is 1.206V when I know stock is supposed to be 1.225V. The second card in less demanding games slows down and causes driver crashes too. I've somewhat assuaged the problem by overclocking my cards separately (not synced) but its not right still. Don't know if its driver or bios or both causing the issue.


Its a driver bug, been said numerous times. You can get around it with a bios fix or wait for nvidia to fix the drivers, they are aware of the problem.
Best way to fix it currently if you don't want to mess around with bios is to offset the card with the higher default vid (card with lower asic) so the voltages level out. Should solve most of your problems.


----------



## xliquidx

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *RaleighStClair*
> 
> Hmm has anyone with a g1 970 messed around with the temp target? Wondering if that could be what is causing undervolting?


Shouldn't be necessary unless your cards are hitting the temperature limit of 79degrees. If they are, I think you have some other problems (cooling).


----------



## r0l4n

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *CarstenDutch*
> 
> Hope you got Hynix memory when using the 180 version, found out on the msi fan issue forum/thread.
> 
> 125 and 126 are for Samsung.


What happens if you flash the 180 to a card with Samsung memory or viceversa? Mind linking that thread you refer to?


----------



## Pandora's Box

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *r0l4n*
> 
> What happens if you flash the 180 to a card with Samsung memory or viceversa? Mind linking that thread you refer to?


+

https://forum-en.msi.com/index.php?topic=183618.msg1323568#msg1323568


----------



## r0l4n

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Pandora's Box*
> 
> +
> 
> https://forum-en.msi.com/index.php?topic=183618.msg1323568#msg1323568


Thanks! Both versions of the bios work with my card


----------



## Pandora's Box

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *r0l4n*
> 
> Thanks! Both versions of the bios work with my card


yeah same here, but i bet there's different timings


----------



## ivoryg37

Has anyone attempt changing the led color of the gigabyte 970 g1 yet?


----------



## Hunched

So as inelegant of a solution as K-Boost is, having to open Precision and enable it before playing a game and disabling it after to avoid maximum voltage 24/7 at idle... it has solved all my problems.

My Gigabyte 970 G1 lasted over 6 hours of gameplay in Metro Last Light Redux at 1550 hitting a max of 63c with 1.2560v
I don't understand why this information isn't slammed in your face in all guides and all over this forum...
In BioShock Infinite, I've only played it for an hour on these settings, but previously it was crashing within 5 minutes with core clocks of only +40mhz, yes, over 100mhz lower than what works now. K-Boost has allowed me to raise my overclock by over 100mhz.

This is ridiculous, everyone should do this, getting rid of GPU Boost allowed me to more than triple my stable overclock in that particular game.
I just wish there was a more permanent solution, but K-Boost is worth the hassle for the stability and performance it brings.

I don't understand why Nvidia thought it was a good idea to implement a technology that makes all their products worse.
GPU Limit is what it should be called.

I wish I could go back in time with this information, I could save myself SO much time and frustration.
One click and I can triple my stable core clock in BioShock Infinite, I'm still amazed it just took this one setting...

I feel like this should be front page news everywhere, it took me so much time to get to this, thanks to like the one person on the internet that recommends this, who posted in this topic.
This should be better known, it's like the cure for GPU cancer.


----------



## Mato87

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ivoryg37*
> 
> Has anyone attempt changing the led color of the gigabyte 970 g1 yet?


I don't you can change it, but you can use the sweet functions in nvidia experience called LED visualizer


----------



## Cakewalk_S

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Hunched*
> 
> So as inelegant of a solution as K-Boost is, having to open Precision and enable it before playing a game and disabling it after to avoid maximum voltage 24/7 at idle... it has solved all my problems.
> 
> My Gigabyte 970 G1 lasted over 6 hours of gameplay in Metro Last Light Redux at 1550 hitting a max of 63c with 1.2560v
> I don't understand why this information isn't slammed in your face in all guides and all over this forum...
> In BioShock Infinite, I've only played it for an hour on these settings, but previously it was crashing within 5 minutes with core clocks of only +40mhz, yes, over 100mhz lower than what works now. K-Boost has allowed me to raise my overclock by over 100mhz.
> 
> This is ridiculous, everyone should do this, getting rid of GPU Boost allowed me to more than triple my stable overclock in that particular game.
> I just wish there was a more permanent solution, but K-Boost is worth the hassle for the stability and performance it brings.
> 
> I don't understand why Nvidia thought it was a good idea to implement a technology that makes all their products worse.
> GPU Limit is what it should be called.
> 
> I wish I could go back in time with this information, I could save myself SO much time and frustration.
> One click and I can triple my stable core clock in BioShock Infinite, I'm still amazed it just took this one setting...
> 
> I feel like this should be front page news everywhere, it took me so much time to get to this, thanks to like the one person on the internet that recommends this, who posted in this topic.
> This should be better known, it's like the cure for GPU cancer.


I wonder if "force constant voltage" in afterburner is the same using... Might have to try this.

Anyone else using DSR? I just recently tried DSR and its pretty cool! It's a tad blurry with some text but it's cool seeing the higher res. I'm at the 1.74x res for 1440p. I also turned down the smoothness to 20% which seems perfect for me. I was able to get bf4 to crash with a 160% res scale... Hit the vram max. Wow!
I'm using it for war thunder and it's pretty cool. Definitely is a good stress on my gpu.


----------



## Pandora's Box

DSR is the main reason I got my 970's. I use it in practically every game.


----------



## Edkiefer

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *r0l4n*
> 
> Thanks! Both versions of the bios work with my card


It might "work" but there are probably timing issues that have changed between each card because of different memory .


----------



## r0l4n

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Edkiefer*
> 
> It might "work" but there are probably timing issues that have changed between each card because of different memory .


Indeed, I'll probably check what serial I've got and flash the right bios back, just in case.


----------



## Cakewalk_S

I've recently noticed that my card seems to be pulling a ton of power. Maybe it's because of my overclock or because I keep trying to increase volts bit recently I'm upto pulling well over 200watts. I even had to change the power limits on my card upto 240 watts for the 120% and 205w for the 100% power target. It does seem like skydiver benchmark stresses my card greater than anything else... Valley and heaven will be around 80-90% power and skydiver is 110%... Nuts.
I also noticed the vrm getting upto 80c. So I'll be taking the card out this weekend and adding thermal paste to the thermal pads and adding some additional heatsinks to the memory and other things...


----------



## Hunched

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Cakewalk_S*
> 
> I wonder if "force constant voltage" in afterburner is the same using... Might have to try this.


I tried that before, doesn't work on my card.
Even if forcing constant voltage did work, I don't know if it would lock the core and memory clocks at max like K-Boost.
K-Boost does all 3.


----------



## Tup3x

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Hunched*
> 
> So as inelegant of a solution as K-Boost is, having to open Precision and enable it before playing a game and disabling it after to avoid maximum voltage 24/7 at idle... it has solved all my problems.
> 
> My Gigabyte 970 G1 lasted over 6 hours of gameplay in Metro Last Light Redux at 1550 hitting a max of 63c with 1.2560v
> I don't understand why this information isn't slammed in your face in all guides and all over this forum...
> In BioShock Infinite, I've only played it for an hour on these settings, but previously it was crashing within 5 minutes with core clocks of only +40mhz, yes, over 100mhz lower than what works now. K-Boost has allowed me to raise my overclock by over 100mhz.
> 
> This is ridiculous, everyone should do this, getting rid of GPU Boost allowed me to more than triple my stable overclock in that particular game.
> I just wish there was a more permanent solution, but K-Boost is worth the hassle for the stability and performance it brings.
> 
> I don't understand why Nvidia thought it was a good idea to implement a technology that makes all their products worse.
> GPU Limit is what it should be called.
> 
> I wish I could go back in time with this information, I could save myself SO much time and frustration.
> One click and I can triple my stable core clock in BioShock Infinite, I'm still amazed it just took this one setting...
> 
> I feel like this should be front page news everywhere, it took me so much time to get to this, thanks to like the one person on the internet that recommends this, who posted in this topic.
> This should be better known, it's like the cure for GPU cancer.


I have solved this by setting 1.2V as minimum voltage in P00 power state via BIOS editing. Works beautifully, it would be annoying as hell to constantly turn k-boost on/off.


----------



## Edkiefer

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Cakewalk_S*
> 
> *I wonder if "force constant voltage" in afterburner is the same using... Might have to try this.*
> 
> Anyone else using DSR? I just recently tried DSR and its pretty cool! It's a tad blurry with some text but it's cool seeing the higher res. I'm at the 1.74x res for 1440p. I also turned down the smoothness to 20% which seems perfect for me. I was able to get bf4 to crash with a 160% res scale... Hit the vram max. Wow!
> I'm using it for war thunder and it's pretty cool. Definitely is a good stress on my gpu.


I tested it while ago and couldn't see any difference in force constant voltage, still goes down in voltage when clocks drop . probably does not apply to 970/980 voltage controller .
On side note:
One thing i noticed testing the priority to temp or TDP , since these chips run cooler, I was seeing what setting priority to temps would do .
It looks like its tiny bit better in recovering clocks/voltage then having set to TDP , but its real small from what I see .
With TDP priority for same drops I seem to drop 1 bin more than temp priority .

I tested this by running Heven and setting TDP to a value that gets tripped alot for res/setting i have, which happens to use 92% .


----------



## jlhawn

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ivoryg37*
> 
> Has anyone attempt changing the led color of the gigabyte 970 g1 yet?


about 250 pages back someone posted pics of it removed, but you can't change the color as the led's are colored.
you would have to remove the led lights from the circuit strip and install new ones.


----------



## Edkiefer

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jlhawn*
> 
> about 250 pages back someone posted pics of it removed, but you can't change the color as the led's are colored.
> you would have to remove the led lights from the circuit strip and install new ones.


I read , someone posted that GFE you can edit the led , turn it off an on etc .

I don't install/run GFE, so no idea of actual settings/options for LED .


----------



## Nark96

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jlhawn*
> 
> about 250 pages back someone posted pics of it removed, but you can't change the color as the led's are colored.
> you would have to remove the led lights from the circuit strip and install new ones.


That is correct! You can't change/modify the colour of the G1's led's. Blue is the only colour available. You can however turn them on/off using Geforce Experience AFAIK


----------



## jlhawn

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Edkiefer*
> 
> I read , someone posted that GFE you can edit the led , turn it off an on etc .
> 
> I don't install/run GFE, so no idea of actual settings/options for LED .


yeah you can dim it or turn it on or off with GFE but I don't run that software, I have a smoked window so the light on mine isn't very bright.


----------



## auxius

just installed mine


----------



## tCoLL

I'm having issues overclocking my EVGA SC reference design (SLI) They do fine at stock, but when I install afterburner or precision it seems like the GPU severly downclocks. When I do use afterburner, it lets me overclock like crazy (it told me I got my core to 2.3 ghz yesterday) and it even shows up in GPUz but my heaven benchmarks are garbage. Any ideas? They're under water so I was hoping to overclock them quite a bit...


----------



## frag06

The G1 is in-stock at Newegg.

For anyone who is still waiting to get one, check out NowInStock.


----------



## specopsFI

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Tup3x*
> 
> I have solved this by setting 1.2V as minimum voltage in P00 power state via BIOS editing. Works beautifully, it would be annoying as hell to constantly turn k-boost on/off.


Matter of taste. I consider it far more annoying to have to probe the BIOS and constantly have to worry about having to RMA the card with a modified BIOS still in it if something goes wrong. I have gone through it, it wasn't pleasant at all. Besides, I have a habit of only applying my overclock and GPU monitoring for gaming anyway. No biggie to click the K-Boost on, too.

If I had to mod my BIOS for power limit anyways, then it would be different story. Luckily the G1 has plenty of it at stock.


----------



## ideaidea

Any idea if fullcover water blocks will be avalible for G1/G4? Can't decide if I want to buy one of theese or the refs.


----------



## LOKI23NY

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ideaidea*
> 
> Any idea if fullcover water blocks will be avalible for G1/G4? Can't decide if I want to buy one of theese or the refs.


Unfortunately none of the vendors have provided any updated information. I've tried asking on different sites and so far no response back.


----------



## valerio1287

ì

stock voltage!!
after several attempts I came to the conclusion that increasing the voltage does not help, the only important thing to do is to increase the absorption in the w channel to eliminate the Vdrop!


----------



## Cakewalk_S

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *valerio1287*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ì
> 
> stock voltage!!
> after several attempts I came to the conclusion that increasing the voltage does not help, the only important thing to do is to increase the absorption in the w channel to eliminate the Vdrop!


W channel? Please post screenshots of what you mean...


----------



## valerio1287

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Cakewalk_S*
> 
> W channel? Please post screenshots of what you mean...


----------



## illest86root

Can I join the club.... gtx 970 evga sc in sli running around 27c and top card at 30c awesome cards no noise







[/URL]


----------



## hamzta09

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Pandora's Box*
> 
> DSR is the main reason I got my 970's. I use it in practically every game.


Hows the HUD Blur?

Cant be used in any game so far for me due to the UI being so blurry.


----------



## illest86root




----------



## illest86root

I will let you know .all new build just got it up and running last night at 2am


----------



## jonny30bass

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *hamzta09*
> 
> Hows the HUD Blur?
> 
> Cant be used in any game so far for me due to the UI being so blurry.


DSR doesn't blur the hud on any games for me. 4k DSR in The Evil Within looks really good to me. So does 4k DSR in Far Cry 3.


----------



## hamzta09

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jonny30bass*
> 
> DSR doesn't blur the hud on any games for me. 4k DSR in The Evil Within looks really good to me. So does 4k DSR in Far Cry 3.


Blurs everything in every game for me.
Text unreadable in most games.


----------



## jonny30bass

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *hamzta09*
> 
> Blurs everything in every game for me.
> Text unreadable in most games.


You probably have you're smoothness factor too high then. Put it to the default 33%.


----------



## Timvdo

Without changing the bios, is anyone having good results after increasing the voltages?

I am just busy trying to find the sweet spot on clock voltages. Sliding my power limit to max 110% doesn't seem to be having any impact. Can get upto 2075 memory clocks before artifacts popping up, but based on my testing in Valley and Fire Strike I suppose I'll end up keeping that around 1900. No real gains over that.


----------



## LARGE FARVA

i got asic scores of 77 and 63...should I return this 63 one? this seems awful


----------



## Edkiefer

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *valerio1287*


I am not following what you mean by W channel and Vdroop .
From the pic here you raised the TDP, internal , Pci-e slot, 8pin rail and PT power tables .
how does that relate to your other post .

Also its hard to read the clock and voltages in GPU-Z , looks like 1.243v and 1568 mhz ?


----------



## Pandora's Box

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jonny30bass*
> 
> You probably have you're smoothness factor too high then. Put it to the default 33%.


yeah, no blurring here either. I have my smoothness at 10%


----------



## LARGE FARVA

What the hell is wrong with my setup?
344.16 drivers
precision 4.2.1 since 5.4.2 is bugged and kboost doesnt work with sli ATM
asic scores of 77% and 63%


----------



## valerio1287

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Edkiefer*
> 
> I am not following what you mean by W channel and Vdroop .
> From the pic here you raised the TDP, internal , Pci-e slot, 8pin rail and PT power tables .
> how does that relate to your other post .
> 
> Also its hard to read the clock and voltages in GPU-Z , looks like 1.243v and 1568 mhz ?


core: 1588 memory: 2134







1.262v
instead of increasing the voltage is better to increase these values internal PCI-e slot , 8-pin
After some tests I did , having tried both in a way that I came to this conclusion in the other !


----------



## Lune

Anyone using an ASUS 970? What are you most stable clocks?


----------



## Edkiefer

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *valerio1287*
> 
> core: 1588 memory: 2134
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 1.262v
> instead of increasing the voltage is better to increase these values internal PCI-e slot , 8-pin
> After some tests I did , having tried both in a way that I came to this conclusion in the other !


yes, these cards need more power , there getting good amount of voltage IMO

What card, model are you using, from pic can't really tell .


----------



## valerio1287

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Edkiefer*
> 
> yes, these cards need more power , there getting good amount of voltage IMO
> 
> What card, model are you using, from pic can't really tell .


i have MSI GAMING 970 4G


----------



## Sigtyr

After about a month I decided to RMA my G1 Gigabyte to Newegg. I signed up for the free Newegg Premiere 30-day trial so I did not have to pay for shipping. I almost wish that RMA's were handled in NJ, right in my backyard







. The reason for my RMA was not only for coil whine (not as much as others have been experiencing), but the fact that when the card shipped the backplate had some paint chipped off the edge. Little things like that are an eyesore (my CM Storm Stryker shipped with some paint chipped off but I didn't RMA it at the time) to see after spending $400 plus for a new card







. I'm guessing I'll be getting a Rev 1.1 card, hopefully I won't have to wait too long. I just saw that Newegg sold out of the G1.


----------



## CarstenDutch

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *r0l4n*
> 
> What happens if you flash the 180 to a card with Samsung memory or viceversa? Mind linking that thread you refer to?


I did flash the 180 version before on my stock 126 card, it did work, don't know the overclock on the memory did not test it.

https://forum-en.msi.com/index.php?topic=183618.msg1323568#msg1323568

If you want a ultimate modified bios you need to spi flash the bios chip I think, you can extract the whole 2mb out of the chip. I only did spi winbond flashing before.

If I had a SOIC clip I would try.

Some tech experts here on spi flashing a gpu?


----------



## tCoLL

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *illest86root*
> 
> Can I join the club.... gtx 970 evga sc in sli running around 27c and top card at 30c awesome cards no noise
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [/URL]


Those are the cards I have, what temps do you get under load? Have you had any issues overclocking them?


----------



## LARGE FARVA

i have the same cards and ive had alot of issues, voltage drops on both cards, clock drops, crashes. and to top it off they overclock like butt. neither one will do 1500 without crashing


----------



## Cakewalk_S

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Pandora's Box*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *jonny30bass*
> 
> You probably have you're smoothness factor too high then. Put it to the default 33%.
> 
> 
> 
> yeah, no blurring here either. I have my smoothness at 10%
Click to expand...

I run 1.74x for 1440p and run 20% smoothness. Gives me the best text and picture.


----------



## jlhawn

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *LARGE FARVA*
> 
> What the hell is wrong with my setup?
> 344.16 drivers
> precision 4.2.1 since 5.4.2 is bugged and kboost doesnt work with sli ATM
> asic scores of 77% and 63%


what are the rest of your system specs?
have you tried driver 344.48? my benchmark score went up 175 points with 344.48
also what brand and model of 970's do you have?


----------



## hamzta09

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Cakewalk_S*
> 
> I run 1.74x for 1440p and run 20% smoothness. Gives me the best text and picture.


WoW for instance looks horrible with DSR on any setting.


----------



## prescotter

Hello guys,

I asked a comparable question a while ago,
*
But what you think is the best stress testing / stability testing utlilty?*

In some games i can run + - 1600Mhz on default voltage, on others only 1525Mhz.

What do you think is the best tool to find ''peak'' stability that is stable on 99% of Games?


----------



## LARGE FARVA

3770k @4.7ghz /w h80
16gb 1866 vengeance
2x 256gb m4 ssd's
1x 250 gb 840 pro

I have 2 evga sc acx 2.0's

ive tried 344.16 and 344.48, no difference, does the same in this game and tomb raider.
it does it with a single card aswell... went from 1450mhz to 1404 and 1.137v...at under 100% power target...
anything higher than 1450 in this game and its back to the desktop within a minute.


----------



## Nark96

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Cakewalk_S*
> 
> I run 1.74x for 1440p and run 20% smoothness. Gives me the best text and picture.


DSR even works pretty damn well for desktop on my monitor









3840x2160 resolution with 20% smoothness.


----------



## hurricane28

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *prescotter*
> 
> Hello guys,
> 
> I asked a comparable question a while ago,
> *
> But what you think is the best stress testing / stability testing utlilty?*
> 
> In some games i can run + - 1600Mhz on default voltage, on others only 1525Mhz.
> 
> What do you think is the best tool to find ''peak'' stability that is stable on 99% of Games?


IMO just test your OC in games. I do the same because in most cases when i am stable at Furmark or any other application i will get crashes in games.

I am running +160 on the core and +400 on memory at stock volts, only the power limit and temp limit are maxed out. I can play games for hours and hours on end without getting crashes now.

Good luck


----------



## jlhawn

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *prescotter*
> 
> Hello guys,
> 
> I asked a comparable question a while ago,
> *
> But what you think is the best stress testing / stability testing utlilty?*
> 
> In some games i can run + - 1600Mhz on default voltage, on others only 1525Mhz.
> 
> What do you think is the best tool to find ''peak'' stability that is stable on 99% of Games?


in my opinion games are the best test, my overclock passes with flying colors on benchmarks and 99% of my games.
I have one game (ETS2) that crashes to desktop with a TDR during the first 10mins of play, lower my overclock a little and the game plays great with no crash.


----------



## hamzta09

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Nark96*
> 
> DSR even works pretty damn well for desktop on my monitor
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 3840x2160 resolution with 20% smoothness.


Well on screenshots it look fine.
But in reality, icons are so tiny and text so tiny you cannot read it lol.


----------



## Snuckie7

Hmm so 780Ti Classy's are going for $370 at the moment, would you get one of those over a 970?


----------



## Blackspots

Ok, question: Best brand for nVidia graphics? eVGA, Asus, Gigabyte, PNY, or other?


----------



## joeh4384

I heard Gigabyte is the best this round. I have a MSI Gaming 970 myself.


----------



## jlhawn

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Blackspots*
> 
> Ok, question: Best brand for nVidia graphics? eVGA, Asus, Gigabyte, PNY, or other?


Gigabyte 1st, MSI 2nd, ASUS 3rd.

I have the Gigabyte G1 Gaming and it's the best gpu I have owned to date.


----------



## hurricane28

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Blackspots*
> 
> Ok, question: Best brand for nVidia graphics? eVGA, Asus, Gigabyte, PNY, or other?


IMO MSI is the best. They look the best performance is outstanding and warranty is excellent.

Avoid anything from Asus because they are the worst clockers and RMA is a joke with ASUS.. EVGA seems to be awesome as well.


----------



## HAL900

http://images70.fotosik.pl/323/1c18d883709b3f7e.jpg


----------



## Blackspots

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *joeh4384*
> 
> I heard Gigabyte is the best this round. I have a MSI Gaming 970 myself.


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jlhawn*
> 
> Gigabyte 1st, MSI 2nd, ASUS 3rd.
> 
> I have the Gigabyte G1 Gaming and it's the best gpu I have owned to date.


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *hurricane28*
> 
> IMO MSI is the best. They look the best performance is outstanding and warranty is excellent.
> 
> Avoid anything from Asus because they are the worst clockers and RMA is a joke with ASUS.. EVGA seems to be awesome as well.


Hmm... I would have chosen eVGA first, then Asus, then PNY and Gigabyte last. Asus because I have the Asus Maximus VII Gene.

So, either Gigabyte or eVGA and maybe MSI?


----------



## Mattb2e

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *HAL900*
> 
> 
> 
> http://images70.fotosik.pl/323/1c18d883709b3f7e.jpg


What's with the artifact in the hand?


----------



## frag06

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Blackspots*
> 
> Hmm... I would have chosen eVGA first, then Asus, then PNY and Gigabyte last. Asus because I have the Asus Maximus VII Gene.
> 
> So, either Gigabyte or eVGA and maybe MSI?


MSI or Gigabyte. Both are good cards and it's basically personal preference between the two.

Stay away from EVGA's 970's, except maybe the FTW edition.


----------



## xliquidx

Can't believe nvidia haven't fixed the SLI bug yet, the cards have been out how long now? Makes having SLI almost useless for those that don't know about the unofficial fix


----------



## Blackspots

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *frag06*
> 
> MSI or Gigabyte. Both are good cards and it's basically personal preference between the two.
> 
> Stay away from EVGA's 970's, except maybe the FTW edition.


I was going to go with EVGA's 1972 graphics card (this here), and the FTW is too expensive (I want to spend around $330-360).

So, it will either be: GIGABYTE GV-N970WF3OC-4GD or MSI GTX 970 GAMING 4G GeForce GTX 970


----------



## hurricane28

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Blackspots*
> 
> Hmm... I would have chosen eVGA first, then Asus, then PNY and Gigabyte last. Asus because I have the Asus Maximus VII Gene.
> 
> So, either Gigabyte or eVGA and maybe MSI?


MSI is IMO the best because this is my second card without troubles and clocks very well.

I had some bad experiences with Asus RMA and i hear a lot of dissapointed customers from them. Gigabyte does not get a dime out of my pocket because i had bad experiences with their motherboards and their RMA department and tech suppert is full of lies and crap.

My previous card was an MSI as well and i clocked the hell out of that thing and after almost 2 years it still works like a sharm. Now i have the MSI GTX 970 gaming 4g and yet again no problems, coil whine, throtting or whatsoever. its also a good clocker and it stays very cool.

Tech support is easy and fast with MSI, if you have a problem just make a thread on the MSI forum and you will gdt help of given some good advice within a few days but mostly you get an answer within a day or 2.


----------



## frag06

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Blackspots*
> 
> I was going to go with EVGA's 1972 graphics card (this here ), and the FTW is too expensive (I want to spend around $330-360).
> 
> So, it will either be: GIGABYTE GV-N970WF3OC-4GD or MSI GTX 970 GAMING 4G GeForce GTX 970


Both are great cards. I would go with the MSI out of those two though (and I did), but it's personal preference.

Both are better than that EVGA card. It is a reference card.


----------



## jonny30bass

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *valerio1287*
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


So is your internal rain running at 150W then? I know the default is 105W.


----------



## Aluc13

Speaking of the Gigabyte cards why are they different? there is G1 then this OC windforce card, aren't they the same?


----------



## hurricane28

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Blackspots*
> 
> I was going to go with EVGA's 1972 graphics card (this here), and the FTW is too expensive (I want to spend around $330-360).
> 
> So, it will either be: GIGABYTE GV-N970WF3OC-4GD or MSI GTX 970 GAMING 4G GeForce GTX 970


To be honest, you cant go wrong with eighter of the 2 cards.
They cost the same so it all comes down to warranty and performance. Some claim that the Gigabyte can overclock further but it mostly comes down to the silicon lottery.
I know that MSI has an excellent tech support so if something goes wrong they got you covered, Gigabyte i am not so sure because i had some bad expirienced with their tech support.

Good luck with your choice


----------



## xliquidx

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Aluc13*
> 
> Speaking of the Gigabyte cards why are they different? there is G1 then this OC windforce card, aren't they the same?


G1 has a higher default clock.
G1 is apparently 'cherry picked' for higher OC
G1 has metal fan shroud and backplate I think windforce is plastic


----------



## Aluc13

Ah okay. Thanks for letting me know. I was just curious about that since they all seem the same. How are yours doing? I plan on SLIng in the future as well. Mostly cause I'm thinking of 1440p monitors. Would be better than my current 1600x900 sucks at this day and age


----------



## hamzta09

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *xliquidx*
> 
> Can't believe nvidia haven't fixed the SLI bug yet, the cards have been out how long now? Makes having SLI almost useless for those that don't know about the unofficial fix


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *xliquidx*
> 
> Can't believe nvidia haven't fixed the SLI bug yet, the cards have been out how long now? Makes having SLI almost useless for those that don't know about the unofficial fix


What bug?


----------



## xliquidx

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *hamzta09*
> 
> What bug?


When running SLI sync the voltages are not matched. One card is higher than the other. This causes crashing, artifacts, throttling etc when the load on the GPU changes as the voltage on the second card can't handle the clockspeeds

https://forums.geforce.com/default/topic/777448/-major-issue-sli-gtx-970-cards-one-card-runs-way-lower-voltage-than-the-other-driver-bug-/


----------



## Blackspots

Three of my video cards were an eVGA, a 7950KO, a 460GTX and my current 560GTX.

Here's my video card history.

1999 SiS 6326 8MB AGP 2x
2000 Creative Labs TNT2 16MB AGP 2x
2001 Creative Labs GeForce 2 MX 32MB DDR, APG 4x
2002 PNY Verto GeForce 4 Ti4200 64MB DDR, AGP 4x
2004 ATI Radeon 9200 128MB DDR, AGP 8x
2005 ATI Radeon 9550 256MB DDR, AGP 8x
2007 eVGA GeForce 7950GT KO 512MB GDDR3, PCI-E 16x
2008 MSI GeForce 9600GT 512MB GDDR3, PCI-E 2.0
2009 BFG GeForce GTX260 896MB GDDR3, PCI-E 2.0
2010 eVGA GeForce GTX460 1GB GDDR5, PCI-E 2.0
2011 eVGA GeForce GTX560 1GB GDDR5, PCI-E 2.0
2014/15 GeForce GTX970 4GB (2x in SLI)


----------



## xliquidx

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Aluc13*
> 
> Ah okay. Thanks for letting me know. I was just curious about that since they all seem the same. How are yours doing? I plan on SLIng in the future as well. Mostly cause I'm thinking of 1440p monitors. Would be better than my current 1600x900 sucks at this day and age


Mine are doing ok apart from the voltage bug when running SLI. Once that is fixed they will be great.
Currently I just offset one card +50mhz to even the voltages out. SLI is needed for 1440p if you want to run max detail which I always do. The G1s are very quiet and cool (have not seen over 70deg on my top card in SLI)


----------



## Aluc13

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *xliquidx*
> 
> Mine are doing ok apart from the voltage bug when running SLI. Once that is fixed they will be great.
> Currently I just offset one card +50mhz to even the voltages out. SLI is needed for 1440p if you want to run max detail which I always do. The G1s are very quiet and cool (have not seen over 70deg on my top card in SLI)


Ah alright. I was curious about that. Yeah, i'm currently looking for a 1440p monitor, I honestly am not sure which to go with. I want something with a warranty. As I'm not sure about the korean monitors longevity.


----------



## Xcelsior

To anyone running a Gigabyte G1 970...

What bios are you using? I'm having trouble with my card's display (recognized by windows, won't get signal from DVI ports /hdmi ports).

Just trying to discover if it's a hardware or bios issue.


----------



## Timvdo

About EVGA, don't they have the 10 year warranty... unless you don't register within 30 days of purchase. After which it's only 3 years warranty...


----------



## dVeLoPe

my bios on my g1 rev 1.1 is

84.04.1F.00.FC anyone have thisi aswell?


----------



## xliquidx

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dVeLoPe*
> 
> my bios on my g1 rev 1.1 is
> 
> 84.04.1F.00.FC anyone have thisi aswell?


I believe mine is FC or FD on my 1.1., need to check. If its not in the techpowerup bios database, please upload it.


----------



## HAL900

I noticed with the same memory cards are different. What are the best Elpida, Hynix or Samsung?


----------



## hamzta09

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *HAL900*
> 
> I noticed with the same memory cards are different. What are the best Elpida, Hynix or Samsung?


I think its Samsung > Hynix > Elpida


----------



## Blackspots

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Timvdo*
> 
> About EVGA, don't they have the 10 year warranty... unless you don't register within 30 days of purchase. After which it's only 3 years warranty...


I wasn't aware of a 10 year warranty. I just know that you can trade up to another video card, but you can only do it within 30-90 days of purchase after you register it.

Also, I think I'll go with the MSI Gaming card, since it fits the red and black theme I've got going with my RAM and Motherboard.


----------



## Xcelsior

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *xliquidx*
> 
> I believe mine is FC or FD on my 1.1., need to check. If its not in the techpowerup bios database, please upload it.


In GPUz it doesn't show my bios on the card...maybe because I'm forced to use the onboard graphics DVI port...

Is there another way to tell what I have? Or just flash it to a different bios anyway?


----------



## xliquidx

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Xcelsior*
> 
> In GPUz it doesn't show my bios on the card...maybe because I'm forced to use the onboard graphics DVI port...
> 
> Is there another way to tell what I have? Or just flash it to a different bios anyway?


Is the card detected in device manager? Using the latest version of gpuz?


----------



## Xcelsior

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *xliquidx*
> 
> Is the card detected in device manager? Using the latest version of gpuz?


I can see it in device manager, however it does have a caution-exclamation point on it as if there is an error. Strange situation I am in.









As for GPUz...yes just downloaded.


----------



## Timvdo

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Blackspots*
> 
> I wasn't aware of a 10 year warranty. I just know that you can trade up to another video card, but you can only do it within 30-90 days of purchase after you register it.
> 
> Also, I think I'll go with the MSI Gaming card, since it fits the red and black theme I've got going with my RAM and Motherboard.


It might be different for the video cards from EVGA, but I know this is the case for their power supplies. People buying their G2/P2s and then having a short warranty afterwards, where other vendors have 7 years regardless.

I read about that whole upgrading thing, but I think it might be location dependable. Where I live I don't think that's available at all. Sticking to the theme is nice though, for me the MSI is the best choice too!


----------



## xliquidx

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Xcelsior*
> 
> I can see it in device manager, however it does have a caution-exclamation point on it as if there is an error. Strange situation I am in.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> As for GPUz...yes just downloaded.


Driver installed right? Try forcing the driver inf to install on the device. Also run DDU in safe mode to clean up


----------



## jlhawn

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Aluc13*
> 
> Ah okay. Thanks for letting me know. I was just curious about that since they all seem the same. How are yours doing? I plan on SLIng in the future as well. Mostly cause I'm thinking of 1440p monitors. Would be better than my current 1600x900 sucks at this day and age


and the G1 has 4 heat pipes for cooling and the other has 2 heat pipes


----------



## LARGE FARVA

just returned my dud evga sc acx's and got some g1's

tomb raider bench
evga stable clocks. 1470/+300 mem and 1480/+300 mem
g1 stable clocks .....1589/+400 mem and 1585/+650 mem rofl

evga really got the doodoo end of the stick this time around....

not to mention the g1 looks SO much better and the fans at 100% are barely audible and the EVGA ones sounded like a jet engine


----------



## Timvdo

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *LARGE FARVA*
> 
> just returned my dud evga sc acx's and got some g1's
> 
> tomb raider bench
> evga stable clocks. 1470/+300 mem and 1480/+300 mem
> g1 stable clocks .....1589/+400 mem and 1585/+650 mem rofl
> 
> evga really got the doodoo end of the stick this time around....
> 
> not to mention the g1 looks SO much better and the fans at 100% are barely audible and the EVGA ones sounded like a jet engine


What about the ASIC quality on the new cards?


----------



## Xcelsior

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *xliquidx*
> 
> Driver installed right? Try forcing the driver inf to install on the device. Also run DDU in safe mode to clean up


Current drivers show: 9.18.13.4448 in Windows...so the latest.


----------



## Snuckie7

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Snuckie7*
> 
> Hmm so 780Ti Classy's are going for $370 at the moment, would you get one of those over a 970?


----------



## LARGE FARVA

the evga were 77/63
the g1s are 67/68


----------



## Name Change

I bet no one has a worse ASIC then me lol. My Zotac vanilla card has 61.5%.


----------



## mAnBrEaTh

This is my latest 970 MSI 4Gaming bios for anyone who would like to use. This bios has given me fantastic results. Zero throttling and constant voltage while in 3D applications single and SLI card configurations. GPUs will still idle down as well. Information about bios below. I am not responsible for any damage done to your GPU. Hope everyone enjoys









TDP increased to 300w
Power limit increased to 300w at 120% 250w at 100%
Both 12v rails increased to 120w
Temp limit set to 95c default
Voltage set to 1.250 default
Voltage minimum limit while in 3D app set to 1.250 default
Running SLI both GPU's will run at 1.250 default
CLK 56 - 74 set to 1.250 default voltage in minimum and maximum brackets
XBAR, SYS, and L2C values set to 1455.5 MHz

FYI, the way bios is currently configured default vGPU cannot be increased from 1.250mv. This however can be altered. At this time I simply do not care to run more than 1.250mv as additional core clock gain is not worth it.

Edit: Since the default TDP, Power Limit, an voltage have been increased to those specified levels boost 2.0 recognizes no immediate limits an allows the maximum boost table of 1455.5 MHz to be reached at default.

MSI4Gaming.zip 136k .zip file


----------



## Cakewalk_S

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Name Change*
> 
> I bet no one has a worse ASIC then me lol. My Zotac vanilla card has 61.5%.


56.5% here. Go home! Asus strix... Royally blows but I can still get 1520mhz @ 1.235v... Oh and 8ghz memory.


----------



## Blackspots

What is the importance on the ASIC quality?


----------



## jlhawn

68.2%


----------



## dVeLoPe

not sure if this happened because i installed this card but anyone else have 8gb memory in a windows 7 64bit but only useable of 4gb?

says hardware reserved 4gb ??


----------



## Pandora's Box

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mAnBrEaTh*
> 
> This is my latest 970 MSI 4Gaming bios for anyone who would like to use. This bios has given me fantastic results. Zero throttling and constant voltage while in 3D applications single and SLI card configurations. GPUs will still idle down as well. Information about bios below. I am not responsible for any damage done to your GPU. Hope everyone enjoys
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> TDP increased to 300w
> Power limit increased to 300w at 120% 250w at 100%
> Both 12v rails increased to 120w
> Temp limit set to 95c default
> Voltage set to 1.250 default
> Voltage minimum limit set to 1.250 default
> Running SLI both GPU's will run at 1.250 default
> CLK 56 - 74 set to 1.250 default voltage in minimum and maximum brackets
> XBAR, SYS, and L2C values set to 1455.5 MHz
> 
> FYI, the way bios is currently configured default vGPU cannot be increased from 1.250mv. This however can be altered. At this time I simply do not care to run more than 1.250mv as additional core clock gain is not worth it.
> 
> MSI4Gaming.zip 136k .zip file


nice man. using this bios myself. cards currently clocked at 1560MHz core, 3800MHz mem. rock solid stable.

edit: up to 1600MHz core, GPU-Z is not giving a performance cap reason







.

These cards dont need more voltage, they just need more power from the 12v rails.


----------



## jlhawn

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dVeLoPe*
> 
> not sure if this happened because i installed this card but anyone else have 8gb memory in a windows 7 64bit but only useable of 4gb?
> 
> says hardware reserved 4gb ??


something wrong there, only laptops have memory reserved for other hardware.
maybe someone else can shed some light on this. in the meantime I will google this as I find it interesting, will post back if I find out anything.


----------



## semitope

Finally got my 970 installed. It fit in my storm scout case because my motherboard was mATX (intentionally got one of these just in case i had long GPU). ASIC 66%. Minor whine from the card during menus and a little less during 3D benching. Have to get down beside case to hear it

pics below. Notice the backplate is actually touching my memory slots so that's something for mATX board owners or those with high pcie slots to be careful of. Really close fit. Board is Asus gryphon z87


----------



## dVeLoPe

ive tried everything google says

run windows experiance test

reseat ram

run windows mem tesT (results were fine)

msconfig and uncheck maximum memory

im super pssed b ecuase i cant even run bf4 right now as its super choppY!!!!


----------



## jlhawn

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dVeLoPe*
> 
> ive tried everything google says
> 
> run windows experiance test
> 
> reseat ram
> 
> run windows mem tesT (results were fine)
> 
> msconfig and uncheck maximum memory
> 
> im super pssed b ecuase i cant even run bf4 right now as its super choppY!!!!


you might have found this but here goes anyway, I found that there is a setting in the bios to set how much system memory is reserved for your onboard graphics (intel HD),
and I would assume your i5 has onboard intel graphics yes? I have never owned a system yet with graphics in the cpu. but soon I will on my next build.


----------



## xliquidx

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Name Change*
> 
> I bet no one has a worse ASIC then me lol. My Zotac vanilla card has 61.5%.


I've got a 63% G1 lol


----------



## xliquidx

Still doesn't mean u won't get a good OC from it just that a lower ASIC will have a higher default voltage. Better for water cooling as you can control the heat


----------



## mAnBrEaTh

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Pandora's Box*
> 
> nice man. using this bios myself. cards currently clocked at 1560MHz core, 3800MHz mem. rock solid stable.
> 
> edit: up to 1600MHz core, GPU-Z is not giving a performance cap reason
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> .
> 
> These cards dont need more voltage, they just need more power from the 12v rails.


----------



## jlhawn

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *xliquidx*
> 
> I've got a 63% G1 lol


I don't think it really matters, mine is 68.2% and I can hit 1567mhz boost with a small overclock.
I bet you can too.


----------



## Thulk

Guys,

I ran into an interesting issue. I have a Gigabyte WindforceOC, two DVI monitors, and Intel HD4000. I wanted to flash the bios to reduce the fan noise. I plugged in one monitor to HD4000 for the flash, and left the other in the DVI-I port. Flash works. When I replug into both GTX DVI ports and reboot the original bios is back on the card. When I switch the monitor cables to the way they were during the flash and reboot, I get the flash ROM back on the card. So, I plug into the HD4000 again, and move the other monitor to the other DVI-D port, flash again. A reboot without changing plugs shows the flash holds, but when I replug into the GTX again, and reboot, Windows (7x64) goes blank at the log in screen, with just a blinking cursor. Finally, I plugged only one monitor on the HD4000, flashed, and then it works. I also had to recalibrate my displays with Spyder3Pro as the old calibrations didn't want to load. I guess the moral is, don't have anything plugged into the card when you flash it. Any ideas what's going on here?

Tom


----------



## semitope

Is the GPU clock shown by valley benchmark accurate? I'm seeing 1455 MHz without changing any settings


----------



## xliquidx

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *semitope*
> 
> Is the GPU clock shown by valley benchmark accurate? I'm seeing 1455 MHz without changing any settings


No.


----------



## xliquidx

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jlhawn*
> 
> I don't think it really matters, mine is 68.2% and I can hit 1567mhz boost with a small overclock.
> I bet you can too.


Last time I tried I was getting instant crashing at anything over 1500mhz so not sure about that. I'll test it again once nvidia fix SLI


----------



## RaleighStClair

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Tup3x*
> 
> I have solved this by setting 1.2V as minimum voltage in P00 power state via BIOS editing. Works beautifully, it would be annoying as hell to constantly turn k-boost on/off.


This worked for me as well. Solved the BOOST under-volt issues during certain menus and weird boosting in low utilization situations in certain scenes/level loading in games.

Basically what is reported here


----------



## jonny30bass

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mAnBrEaTh*
> 
> This is my latest 970 MSI 4Gaming bios for anyone who would like to use. This bios has given me fantastic results. Zero throttling and constant voltage while in 3D applications single and SLI card configurations. GPUs will still idle down as well. Information about bios below. I am not responsible for any damage done to your GPU. Hope everyone enjoys
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> TDP increased to 300w
> Power limit increased to 300w at 120% 250w at 100%
> Both 12v rails increased to 120w
> Temp limit set to 95c default
> Voltage set to 1.250 default
> Voltage minimum limit while in 3D app set to 1.250 default
> Running SLI both GPU's will run at 1.250 default
> CLK 56 - 74 set to 1.250 default voltage in minimum and maximum brackets
> XBAR, SYS, and L2C values set to 1455.5 MHz
> 
> FYI, the way bios is currently configured default vGPU cannot be increased from 1.250mv. This however can be altered. At this time I simply do not care to run more than 1.250mv as additional core clock gain is not worth it.
> 
> Edit: Since the default TDP, Power Limit, an voltage have been increased to those specified levels boost 2.0 recognizes no immediate limits an allows the maximum boost table of 1455.5 MHz to be reached at default.
> 
> MSI4Gaming.zip 136k .zip file


It's a great bios. I still get throttling due to hitting the power limit though. I have found that if you set the default power limit to anything higher than 235W, then it will throttle once the card hits 100% power usage. So increasing the power limit to anything higher than 100% through software is useless if your default power limit is greater than 235W because it will just throttle once it hits 100%. Also, for any default power limit that is less than or equal to 235W, the card will still throttle at some percentage between 110% and 100%. I am pretty sure these msi 970's have a hard limit that cannot be increased through the Maxwell or Kepler bios tweakers.


----------



## semitope

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *xliquidx*
> 
> No.


----------



## valerio1287

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jonny30bass*
> 
> So is your internal rain running at 150W then? I know the default is 105W.


Yes ! I did allowed me to have frequencies and voltages under constant stress without any limitation








do not need to increase the voltage ! is useless ! I tried it and I tested it !


----------



## Hunched

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *RaleighStClair*
> 
> This worked for me as well. Solved the BOOST under-volt issues during certain menus and weird boosting in low utilization situations in certain scenes/level loading in games.
> 
> Basically what is reported here


What benefit do you get over K-Boost by doing this? What are your voltages when you just boot up your PC, sitting there doing nothing?
The only reason I enable and disable K-Boost constantly is so I don't have max voltage running through my card 24/7.
I could enable K-Boost, and never have to touch it ever again, at the cost of max voltage being my only voltage.


----------



## jonny30bass

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *valerio1287*
> 
> Yes ! I did allowed me to have frequencies and voltages under constant stress without any limitation
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> do not need to increase the voltage ! is useless ! I tried it and I tested it !


I tested the internal rail at 150W and I still get throttling in 3dmark skydiver test in the same exact spots where I got throttling when I was using 105W.


----------



## jlhawn

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *xliquidx*
> 
> Last time I tried I was getting instant crashing at anything over 1500mhz so not sure about that. I'll test it again once nvidia fix SLI




oops it wasn't 1567 it was a little lower.


----------



## valerio1287

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jonny30bass*
> 
> I tested the internal rail at 150W and I still get throttling in 3dmark skydiver test in the same exact spots where I got throttling when I was using 105W.


I was also lmitato a default , after doing so many tests I found a bios that would allow me to have fixed frequencies and voltages ! test my bios
http://www.filedropper.com/msinolimits
the bios allowed me to do a graphic score of 14150 fire strike and have fixed frequencies in the graphs


----------



## MKOB

Has anyone with the G1 that are having low scores after using a modded BIOS find out why is this happening........


----------



## jonny30bass

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *valerio1287*
> 
> I was also lmitato a default , after doing so many tests I found a bios that would allow me to have fixed frequencies and voltages ! test my bios
> http://www.filedropper.com/msinolimits
> the bios allowed me to do a graphic score of 14150 fire strike and have fixed frequencies in the graphs


That bios will still throttle once the power usage hits 100%, so it doesn't even matter. I know for a fact that any default power limit over 235W will throttle once the power usage hits 100%. There is just simply a hard limit that can't be bypassed with the msi 970. Power usage behaves the same whether it is 250W or 350W.

The best you can do for the msi 970 power tables is to set the default pcie rail to 75W and the default power limit to 250W (I think the hard limit is around 250W), and then set the max power limit to 251W. Any other adjustments are useless. I have been testing the power limit behavior of the msi 970 for the past two weeks or so.


----------



## valerio1287

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jonny30bass*
> 
> That bios will still throttle once the power usage hits 100%, so it doesn't even matter. I know for a fact that any default power limit over 235W will throttle once the power usage hits 100%. There is just simply a hard limit that can't be bypassed with the msi 970. Power usage behaves the same whether it is 250W or 350W.


HAVE YOU TRYED?
see this..0 limitation! see the graph http://i59.tinypic.com/2rwb1ow.png
Maybe you or my msi An unfortunate and fortunate ! What not to so..so When I modded the bios I gained a lot!


----------



## jonny30bass

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *valerio1287*
> 
> HAVE YOU TRYED?
> see this..0 limitation! see the graph http://i59.tinypic.com/2rwb1ow.png
> Maybe you or my msi An unfortunate and fortunate ! What not to so..so When I modded the bios I gained a lot!


Now run skydiver with 4K rendering resolution and max anisotropy with 1.256V. I guarantee you that your card will throttle.


----------



## RaleighStClair

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Hunched*
> 
> What benefit do you get over K-Boost by doing this? What are your voltages when you just boot up your PC, sitting there doing nothing?
> The only reason I enable and disable K-Boost constantly is so I don't have max voltage running through my card 24/7.
> I could enable K-Boost, and never have to touch it ever again, at the cost of max voltage being my only voltage.


Well you don't have to keep enabling/disabling it after every game. It only affects 3D mode so 2D and idle are still untouched and work fine. It basically fixes the issue altogether.


----------



## jonny30bass

Does anybody know how to make the clock speed at max boost speed while in 3-D mode without using K-boost? I know how to keep it at a constant voltage now, but the clock frequency will still downlclock. I just need to know what all clock states are in 3D mode. Then I could just set the min and max frequency of all of the 3D clock states to the same frequency.


----------



## valerio1287

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jonny30bass*
> 
> Now run skydiver with 4K rendering resolution and max anisotropy with 1.256V. I guarantee you that your card will throttle.


how do I get tested at 4K ?
I have the demo!


----------



## jonny30bass

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *valerio1287*
> 
> how do I get tested at 4K ?
> I have the demo!


Nevermind. You have to have the paid version. All unpaid 3DMark tests will not throttle with your power settings...unless you up the voltage to 1.275V. It is literally impossible to keep the msi 970 from throttling due to hitting a power limit when using any voltage >= 1.275V with high clocks.


----------



## Hunched

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *RaleighStClair*
> 
> Well you don't have to keep enabling/disabling it after every game. It only affects 3D mode so 2D and idle are still untouched and work fine. It basically fixes the issue altogether.


Well I'm going to do this now, sounds great. I saw the mention of this before, but didn't want to screw with the BIOS, but it sounds like it solves the problems I had with K-Boost.
I assumed it was just another way of getting a permanent voltage, good to know only for 3D, I didn't even know about 3D and 2D mode.
I thought overclocking graphics cards was supposed to be easy, but it's harder than my CPU due to these stupid technologies.
Intel allows me to EASILY disable SpeedStep which is the equivelant of GPU Boost.

Nvidia needs a damn simple option to get rid of GPU Boost, this is ridiculous what has to be done.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jonny30bass*
> 
> Does anybody know how to make the clock speed at max boost speed while in 3-D mode without using K-boost? I know how to keep it at a constant voltage now, but the clock frequency will still downlclock.


Why do you need to do that, you shouldn't be experiencing crashes anymore (assuming you were from voltage changes), but I guess downclocking would still be limiting performance slightly.
If EVGA could get on it, they should make K-Boost so it has the option to only max your voltage in 3D applications, K-Boost has no flexibility or customization...
They could make things a lot better.


----------



## valerio1287

the voltage 1.275 I tried it and it has made me lower rate risaultatiminori RESPECT 1,262 ( stock ) ...
increase the voltages do not need it!


----------



## Pandora's Box

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jonny30bass*
> 
> Now run skydiver with 4K rendering resolution and max anisotropy with 1.256V. I guarantee you that your card will throttle.


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *valerio1287*
> 
> how do I get tested at 4K ?
> I have the demo!


I just tested his 4k settings with max anisotropy in Sky Diver. It doesn't throttle using your bios. Cards were clocked at 1570MHz core, 7800MHz mem, 1.250Volts. Never reached 100% power limit (97% was the max), clocks stayed at 1570MHz the entire time. I even ran Firestrike 4K - same results.


----------



## Pandora's Box

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jonny30bass*
> 
> Nevermind. You have to have the paid version. All unpaid 3DMark tests will not throttle with your power settings...unless you up the voltage to 1.275V. It is literally impossible to keep the msi 970 from throttling due to hitting a power limit when using any voltage >= 1.275V with high clocks.


I like how you are now saying 1.275V, earlier you said 1.25...


----------



## valerio1287

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Pandora's Box*
> 
> I just tested his 4k settings with max anisotropy in Sky Diver. It doesn't throttle using your bios. Cards were clocked at 1570MHz core, 7800MHz mem, 1.250Volts. Never reached 100% power limit (97% was the max), clocks stayed at 1570MHz the entire time. I even ran Firestrike 4K - same results.


I'm glad That I SAY this!
how do you like the bios ?


----------



## Pandora's Box

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *valerio1287*
> 
> I'm glad That I SAY this!
> how do you like the bios ?


It's a solid bios. Clock speeds do not fluctuate from what I set at all. Like I said ages ago, these cards do not need more voltage than 1.250. Just got to modify the bios (like you did) to increase the power being fed to the card.


----------



## valerio1287

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Pandora's Box*
> 
> It's a solid bios. Clock speeds do not fluctuate from what I set at all. Like I said ages ago, these cards do not need more voltage than 1.250. Just got to modify the bios (like you did) to increase the power being fed to the card.


YES IT'S TRUE!
I tried many bios ! I also tried to raise the voltage to 1.35v omg ... does not worka..l'unica thing to do is increase the power rail and the tdp


----------



## Pandora's Box

@valerio1287 I would like to point out however that the bios isn't made by you. In fact it was made by @mAnBrEaTh

http://www.overclock.net/t/1517316/extract-and-flash-gtx-970-and-980-firmware-gpuz-test-build-and-new-nvflash-5-190/550_50#post_23078677


----------



## valerio1287

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Pandora's Box*
> 
> @valerio1287 I would like to point out however that the bios isn't made by you. In fact it was made by @mAnBrEaTh
> 
> http://www.overclock.net/t/1517316/extract-and-flash-gtx-970-and-980-firmware-gpuz-test-build-and-new-nvflash-5-190/550_50#post_23078677


no you're wrong ! WHEN he posted I l ' I 've Done alone
Let them have the voltages of the base, I have not changed, I kept those who were there without touching them : D
are two different bios !


----------



## illest86root

Just did 3dmark fire strike with my stock 970 evga sc sli scored 16240 quite impressive as seeing scores from the strix around 15200 sli


----------



## Obyboby

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Pandora's Box*
> 
> It's a solid bios. Clock speeds do not fluctuate from what I set at all. Like I said ages ago, these cards do not need more voltage than 1.250. Just got to modify the bios (like you did) to increase the power being fed to the card.


So voltages table shouldn't be tweaked at all? Only power table? Can anyone post a few screenshots explaining each seciton of the power table so that I can understand how to start modifying and testing? So far, I was only able to lower the fan speed at idle lol.... thanks









ps regarding the fan speed: I still can't figure out the relation between PER01 and RPM01. I've set the first at 20 (20%?) and the latter at 900. The fan speed moved to 900-1000 RPM but the fan percentage shows 31%. This percentage value is calculated depending on minimum and maximum fan speed set in the bios? (1100-3200) So what does the PER01 setting actually do?


----------



## valerio1287

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Obyboby*
> 
> So voltages table shouldn't be tweaked at all? Only power table? Can anyone post a few screenshots explaining each seciton of the power table so that I can understand how to start modifying and testing? So far, I was only able to lower the fan speed at idle lol.... thanks
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ps regarding the fan speed: I still can't figure out the relation between PER01 and RPM01. I've set the first at 20 (20%?) and the latter at 900. The fan speed moved to 900-1000 RPM but the fan percentage shows 31%. This percentage value is calculated depending on minimum and maximum fan speed set in the bios? (1100-3200) So what does the PER01 setting actually do?





Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


----------



## aroato

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Obyboby*
> 
> ps regarding the fan speed: I still can't figure out the relation between PER01 and RPM01. I've set the first at 20 (20%?) and the latter at 900. The fan speed moved to 900-1000 RPM but the fan percentage shows 31%. This percentage value is calculated depending on minimum and maximum fan speed set in the bios? (1100-3200) So what does the PER01 setting actually do?


Good question!
If I want set rpm in idle for example 600rpm (still deadly silent, but coolest) I need edit only RPM01 or both RPM01 and PER01?


----------



## Obyboby

Yeah, even at 1000 RPM the fan is hardly audible. The best would be to keep it off and see if it can stay below 40 °C (assuming the case in which the card is installed has a great airflow) and slowly turn it on after the temps exceed 40°C. I wonder if the bios editor will ever include an option to set the fan behavior at different temperature stages by setting a curve on the temp/fan speed graph? That would be the best solution









Quote:


> Originally Posted by *valerio1287*
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


Where did you get these values from? What are we modifying, in detail?


----------



## Hunched

I'm intimidated by the thought of flashing my BIOS to fix GPU Boost with the P00 tweak.
Why can't there just be an overclocking utility that does a good job of disabling GPU Boost, that would be nice.

If anyone working for EVGA reads this topic, they should pretty up K-Boost and make it do all the things everyone is going out of their way to mod their BIOS for.
There is no reason why K-Boost should force maximum voltage at idle, make it do it only do so for 3D applications, give the option to change that.

The only options for K-Boost is enabled or disabled, it's too restrictive and basic, no control or freedom, but works as advertised.
It's either that or flashing my BIOS, which I'd like to avoid doing at all costs, but it's the best option. There's no reason K-Boost can't have the same capabilities which is what is frustrating.

I don't know if I've mentioned before, but another oversight from EVGA is that if you save a profile in Precision with K-Boost enabled, it doesn't save to the profile.
If it did, I could make two identical profiles with the only difference being K-Boost enabled in one, disabled in the other.
Then with the use of some basic custom hotkeys, I could enable max voltage and clocks on the fly without having to open the program, which would be amazing.
But no, since it doesn't save to the profile, I have to open it up and do it manually. Just disappointing, these inconveniences are pushing me to do something I'm not comfortable with.

In the end, it's all Nvidia's fault for implementing GPU Boost to begin with, we shouldn't need annoying solutions for annoying technologies that shouldn't exist.
The least Nvidia could do is be nice like Intel and give the option to disable GPU Boost like they do with SpeedStep, you just click a button in your motherboards BIOS.

I've complained about this too much already. Damnit Nvidia. It makes me really mad that they bragged about how overclockable these new cards were, yet implement something restricting overclocking!
What the hell are you guys even thinking? "Our cards overclock great, all it takes is every single user to do extensive research and do things like flashing their BIOS which they shouldn't have to do to get it to work properly"?

It also seems odd that of all overclocking utilities EVGA's is the one to have a feature seemingly designed specifically to disable one of Nvidia's features, the whole thing is just stupid.


----------



## Exothermic1982

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *hurricane28*
> 
> IMO MSI is the best. They look the best performance is outstanding and warranty is excellent.
> 
> Avoid anything from Asus because they are the worst clockers and RMA is a joke with ASUS.. EVGA seems to be awesome as well.


I've owned both a EVGA and a Gigabyte 970, the EVGA cards are trash avoid like ebola unless you plan on running it stock.


----------



## The Nano

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Exothermic1982*
> 
> I've owned both a EVGA and a Gigabyte 970, the *EVGA cards are trash avoid like ebola* unless you plan on running it stock.


And how is that? Just because they don't overclock like Gigabytes card? Does 100-50MHz core frequency matter that much? Yes they might have coil whine but so does everyone else


----------



## daredeezy619

I just picked up my asus strix gtx 970 2 days ago and been fiddling with it the past 2 days. I managed to get a stable 1519mhz core and 7970 memory clock with max temps at 73 and fans on auto. Max voltage recorded at 1.2v . With stock bios and all.


----------



## FreeElectron

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *The Nano*
> 
> And how is that? Just because they don't overclock like Gigabytes card? Does 100-50MHz core frequency matter that much? Yes they might have coil whine but so does everyone else


iirc they also have issue with heatsink not touching some critical components (VRM?) on the chip. Which means less cooling performance.


----------



## The Nano

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *FreeElectron*
> 
> iirc they also have issue with heatsink not touching some critical components (VRM?) on the chip. Which means less cooling performance.


Yes I'm aware of that too. All of the heat pipes weren't touching the core. That still doesn't mean they are trash since EVGA's cards aren't massively overheating or are they?


----------



## Jam0r

They are warmer than the other 970 cards.


----------



## FreeElectron

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *The Nano*
> 
> Yes I'm aware of that too. All of the heat pipes weren't touching the core. That still doesn't mean they are trash since EVGA's cards aren't massively overheating or are they?


Actually that should result in making those cards hotter than others.
I have not tested it and i am not willing to risk and get one to test though..

You can search and find what owners of this card have said.


----------



## The Nano

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jam0r*
> 
> They are warmer than the other 970 cards.


EVGA


Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!







Palit


Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!







MSI


Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!







Gigabyte


Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!







EVGA is running cooler than Palit and shocking 5 degrees higher than famous MSI. Gigabyte seems to be "the best" when looking into temperatures. Its running 9 degrees lower than EVGA (wow, whole 9 degrees...) Lets ignore noise levels since that wasn't the case.

I'm still not convinced that EVGA is trash.








Quote:


> Originally Posted by *FreeElectron*
> 
> Actually that should result in making those cards hotter than others.
> I have not tested it and i am not willing to risk and get one to test though..
> 
> You can search and find what owners of this card have said.


Read above. Temperatures might vary depending on user / ambient / case cooling few degrees but that's not critical since temperatures aren't that high in reviews! Sure you can open up the card and change thermal paste and get some degrees lower results.









About the coolers defect.

http://forums.evga.com/FindPost/2220695

That might be just EVGA saving their own ass but in my opinion good enough explanation.


----------



## Tup3x

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Hunched*
> 
> I'm intimidated by the thought of flashing my BIOS to fix GPU Boost with the P00 tweak.
> Why can't there just be an overclocking utility that does a good job of disabling GPU Boost, that would be nice.
> 
> If anyone working for EVGA reads this topic, they should pretty up K-Boost and make it do all the things everyone is going out of their way to mod their BIOS for.
> There is no reason why K-Boost should force maximum voltage at idle, make it do it only do so for 3D applications, give the option to change that.
> 
> The only options for K-Boost is enabled or disabled, it's too restrictive and basic, no control or freedom, but works as advertised.
> It's either that or flashing my BIOS, which I'd like to avoid doing at all costs, but it's the best option. There's no reason K-Boost can't have the same capabilities which is what is frustrating.
> 
> I don't know if I've mentioned before, but another oversight from EVGA is that if you save a profile in Precision with K-Boost enabled, it doesn't save to the profile.
> If it did, I could make two identical profiles with the only difference being K-Boost enabled in one, disabled in the other.
> Then with the use of some basic custom hotkeys, I could enable max voltage and clocks on the fly without having to open the program, which would be amazing.
> But no, since it doesn't save to the profile, I have to open it up and do it manually. Just disappointing, these inconveniences are pushing me to do something I'm not comfortable with.
> 
> In the end, it's all Nvidia's fault for implementing GPU Boost to begin with, we shouldn't need annoying solutions for annoying technologies that shouldn't exist.
> The least Nvidia could do is be nice like Intel and give the option to disable GPU Boost like they do with SpeedStep, you just click a button in your motherboards BIOS.
> 
> I've complained about this too much already. Damnit Nvidia. It makes me really mad that they bragged about how overclockable these new cards were, yet implement something restricting overclocking!
> What the hell are you guys even thinking? "Our cards overclock great, all it takes is every single user to do extensive research and do things like flashing their BIOS which they shouldn't have to do to get it to work properly"?
> 
> It also seems odd that of all overclocking utilities EVGA's is the one to have a feature seemingly designed specifically to disable one of Nvidia's features, the whole thing is just stupid.


I'd rather not tweak the bios either but at the moment it's the best option since it's also the only way I can get the fan speed lower. I'm fine with boost but what I do not like is how it lowers the voltage too much compared to clock speed.


----------



## Edkiefer

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mAnBrEaTh*
> 
> This is my latest 970 MSI 4Gaming bios for anyone who would like to use. This bios has given me fantastic results. Zero throttling and constant voltage while in 3D applications single and SLI card configurations. GPUs will still idle down as well. Information about bios below. I am not responsible for any damage done to your GPU. Hope everyone enjoys
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> TDP increased to 300w
> Power limit increased to 300w at 120% 250w at 100%
> Both 12v rails increased to 120w
> Temp limit set to 95c default
> Voltage set to 1.250 default
> Voltage minimum limit while in 3D app set to 1.250 default
> Running SLI both GPU's will run at 1.250 default
> CLK 56 - 74 set to 1.250 default voltage in minimum and maximum brackets
> XBAR, SYS, and L2C values set to 1455.5 MHz
> 
> FYI, the way bios is currently configured default vGPU cannot be increased from 1.250mv. This however can be altered. At this time I simply do not care to run more than 1.250mv as additional core clock gain is not worth it.
> 
> Edit: Since the default TDP, Power Limit, an voltage have been increased to those specified levels boost 2.0 recognizes no immediate limits an allows the maximum boost table of 1455.5 MHz to be reached at default.
> 
> MSI4Gaming.zip 136k .zip file


Why did you lower the 8pin rail from 150w to 120 ?


----------



## Cakewalk_S

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *daredeezy619*
> 
> I just picked up my asus strix gtx 970 2 days ago and been fiddling with it the past 2 days. I managed to get a stable 1519mhz core and 7970 memory clock with max temps at 73 and fans on auto. Max voltage recorded at 1.2v . With stock bios and all.


Use hwinfo or asus gputweak to get the actual voltage to the core via the voltage controller. Chl8318/asp1212. It's surprisingly around 1.175-1.188v under load when it reports 1.2 at stock. I think that's the highest we've seen on stock with the strix...


----------



## Nark96

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *hamzta09*
> 
> Well on screenshots it look fine.
> But in reality, icons are so tiny and text so tiny you cannot read it lol.


Honestly it's pretty readable for me, I adjusted some of the display options and it looks very good, at least it's good enough for me







and it's worth it since I have a tonne more desktop space


----------



## FreeElectron

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *The Nano*
> 
> EVGA
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Palit
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> MSI
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Gigabyte
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> EVGA is running cooler than Palit and shocking 5 degrees higher than famous MSI. Gigabyte seems to be "the best" when looking into temperatures. Its running 9 degrees lower than EVGA (wow, whole 9 degrees...) Lets ignore noise levels since that wasn't the case.
> 
> I'm still not convinced that EVGA is trash.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Read above. Temperatures might vary depending on user / ambient / case cooling few degrees but that's not critical since temperatures aren't that high in reviews! Sure you can open up the card and change thermal paste and get some degrees lower results.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> About the coolers defect.
> 
> http://forums.evga.com/FindPost/2220695
> 
> That might be just EVGA saving their own ass but in my opinion good enough explanation.


Assuming that what you have provided is comparable then it proves that EVGA is worse (doesn't need to be labeled "trash") and for that you should avoid it for better options.

I would stay away from the gigabyte because of the fins orientation that makes heat dissipate on the motherboard which may result in a hotter motherboard.
The second best option as i see is the MSI
So the MSI is my suggestion.


----------



## Rahldrac

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *illest86root*
> 
> Just did 3dmark fire strike with my stock 970 evga sc sli scored 16240 quite impressive as seeing scores from the strix around 15200 sli


You need to look at graphic score. Since the overall score is effected by CPU. I have 26k in graphic with Gigabyte Sli.


----------



## FreeElectron

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *EVGA_JacobF's Official reply*
> 
> The way the EVGA GTX 970 ACX heat sink was designed is based on the GTX 970 wattage plus an additional 40% cooling headroom on top of it. There are 3 heat pipes on the heatsink - 2 x 8mm major heat pipes to distribute the majority of the heat from the GPU to the heatsink, and a 3rd 6mm heatpipe is used as a supplement to the design to reduce another 2-3 degrees Celsius. Also we would like to mention that the cooler passed NVIDIA Greenlight specifications.


I am not an expert but, what he is saying does not make sense....
As a general rule it is known that more area for heat dissipation is always better to get closer to ambient.


----------



## The Nano

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *FreeElectron*
> 
> Assuming that what you have provided is comparable then it proves that EVGA is worse (doesn't need to be labeled "trash") and for that you should avoid it for better options.
> 
> I would stay away from the gigabyte because of the fins orientation that makes heat dissipate on the motherboard which may result in a hotter motherboard.
> The second best option as i see is the MSI
> So the MSI is my suggestion.


Yes its cooler is worse than MSI's or Gigabyte's but the difference is minimal. After I purchase EVGA's 970 and install my water block on it, it will destroy all of your supercoolers









I'm just pissed off that some people are claiming that something (in this case EVGA) is trash / while they don't even bother to explain why or give any good reasons.









Like this "EVGA is trash avoid like ebola".


----------



## MikeGR7

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *The Nano*
> 
> Yes its cooler is worse than MSI's or Gigabyte's but the difference is minimal. After I purchase EVGA's 970 and install my water block on it, *it will destroy all of your supercoolers*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I'm just pissed off that some people are claiming that something (in this case EVGA) is trash / while they don't even bother to explain why or give any good reasons.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Like this "EVGA is trash avoid like ebola".


Haha well that's if you get rid of the trashy bios evga provides you or be prapared to lose easily from our aircoolers.


----------



## jlhawn

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *FreeElectron*
> 
> Assuming that what you have provided is comparable then it proves that EVGA is worse (doesn't need to be labeled "trash") and for that you should avoid it for better options.
> 
> I would stay away from the gigabyte because of the fins orientation that makes heat dissipate on the motherboard which may result in a hotter motherboard.
> The second best option as i see is the MSI
> So the MSI is my suggestion.


my motherboard and northbridge on my X58 did not have a temp change with my Gigabyte, and my northbridge heatsink is right next to my gpu.


----------



## frag06

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *The Nano*
> 
> Yes its cooler is worse than MSI's or Gigabyte's but the difference is minimal. After I purchase EVGA's 970 and install my water block on it, it will destroy all of your supercoolers
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I'm just pissed off that some people are claiming that something (in this case EVGA) is trash / while they don't even bother to explain why or give any good reasons.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Like this "EVGA is trash avoid like ebola".


I and many others have explained why you should avoid them countless times. All you have to do is read this thread and you'll see why very quickly. We don't have the time to continuing explaining with every post.


----------



## mAnBrEaTh

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Pandora's Box*
> 
> I just tested his 4k settings with max anisotropy in Sky Diver. It doesn't throttle using your bios. Cards were clocked at 1570MHz core, 7800MHz mem, 1.250Volts. Never reached 100% power limit (97% was the max), clocks stayed at 1570MHz the entire time. I even ran Firestrike 4K - same results.


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jonny30bass*
> 
> It's a great bios. I still get throttling due to hitting the power limit though. I have found that if you set the default power limit to anything higher than 235W, then it will throttle once the card hits 100% power usage. So increasing the power limit to anything higher than 100% through software is useless if your default power limit is greater than 235W because it will just throttle once it hits 100%. Also, for any default power limit that is less than or equal to 235W, the card will still throttle at some percentage between 110% and 100%. I am pretty sure these msi 970's have a hard limit that cannot be increased through the Maxwell or Kepler bios tweakers.


I am also unable to reach a 100% Power Limit with my bios even running your recommended Sky Diver settings. I am sure increasing voltage beyond my 1.250 default would surely allow this. This however is occurring for you in a single benchmark. Do you experience this while running a specific games or is just that you have found Sky Diver to load the GPU more than anything else?

Also if Power Limit throttles at 100% use every time with any bios beyond a maximum power limit value of 235w why not manipulate power limit values further to prevent a usage of 100%?


----------



## mAnBrEaTh

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Edkiefer*
> 
> Why did you lower the 8pin rail from 150w to 120 ?


To even rail distribution. 6 pin rail seemed extremely limited at a value of 79500 and the 8 pin rail seemed excessive at a value of 159000. My bios rail distribution including PCIE allows for a 315000 total.


----------



## r0l4n

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mAnBrEaTh*
> 
> To even rail distribution. 6 pin rail seemed extremely limited at a value of 79500 and the 8 pin rail seemed excessive at a value of 159000. My bios rail distribution including PCIE allows for a 315000 total.


Does this have any measurable effect?


----------



## Cakewalk_S

Looking at the linear trend line of my overclocks with overvolting is quite sad...
I'm stable at 1490mhz at 1.176v. I'm also 1525mhz stable at 1.226v... That would mean I need 1.35v for 1600mhz... Lol darn...


----------



## jonny30bass

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mAnBrEaTh*
> 
> I am also unable to reach a 100% Power Limit with my bios even running your recommended Sky Diver settings. I am sure increasing voltage beyond my 1.250 default would surely allow this. This however is occurring for you in a single benchmark. Do you experience this while running a specific games or is just that you have found Sky Diver to load the GPU more than anything else?
> 
> Also if Power Limit throttles at 100% use every time with any bios beyond a maximum power limit value of 235w why not manipulate power limit values further to prevent a usage of 100%?


I have gotten throttling in Metro Last Light Redux with max settings and 3x SSAA on the Reich level. I don't get the throttling if I increase the power limit to say 250W with 75W PCIe rail power draw and <1.275W. That's really the only game that I have that throttled sometimes. For me though, I have measured the power draw with my kill-a-watt, and on skydiver 4k max anisotropy whenever it hits a power limit it draws the same amount of power even though I raised the power limit through bios. The max power limit that seems to have an effect for me is 250W with 75W PCIe. All other adjustments don't do anything for me. I still get throttling at 1.25V in skydiver. Setting the PCIe to 75W makes the biggest difference for me.


----------



## Exothermic1982

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *The Nano*
> 
> And how is that? Just because they don't overclock like Gigabytes card? Does 100-50MHz core frequency matter that much? Yes they might have coil whine but so does everyone else


It had an extremely loud coil whine (my Gigabyte makes a whine noise when a game starts then is whisper quiet), under stock load it ran much hotter and throttled unless the fan was ran above 50%, oh and it started giving me black screens. That was the straw that broke the camels back and made we order a Gigabyte overnight (would've gotten the MSI if it had been in stock). Even discounting the fact that the Gigabyte is rock solid and cooler boosting 170mhz faster, AND much quieter at load (idle is loud though); the EVGA card's short comings are enough for me to label it garbage when you consider the price difference isn't that great. Oh and dont forget the Gigabyte is way better built and feels like a premium product vs the cheap plastic shroud and cheaply made heatsink on the EVGA.

I've owned 5-6 EVGA cards since 2006 but my experience with the 970 will deter me from ever considering giving them my money again. It's not just about overclocks, the user experience and quality of product I received from the two companies makes it seem like I purchased an entirely different GPU series that is in a different price bracket. It becomes even more ridiculous when you consider I paid only $18 more for the Gigabyte over the EVGA.


----------



## mAnBrEaTh

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *r0l4n*
> 
> Does this have any measurable effect?


Not sure if you are implying negative or positive effects. The specified values are well within limits of both the 6 pin and 8 pin connectors. Even rail distribution does positive effects with other types of electronic equipment and power regulations. I however cannot say I have done any testing with GPU's. I was simply applying other experiences to this situation.


----------



## Slovedon

I have a Zotac reference (short PCB) 970 that I'm trying to overvolt. What's the best way to do this? The only thing I can do with the current VBIOS is overclock to 1470 on core and +100 on memory. The power limit is locked to 106%. The Zotac software has an option for +37 mV, but that doesn't seem to be doing anything.

Does anyone have a modded VBIOS for the base Zotac 970? If not, how can I edit the VBIOS to up the voltage?


----------



## Hackslash

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Cakewalk_S*
> 
> Looking at the linear trend line of my overclocks with overvolting is quite sad...
> I'm stable at 1490mhz at 1.176v. I'm also 1525mhz stable at 1.226v... That would mean I need 1.35v for 1600mhz... Lol darn...


1,25 - 1,275 is max.... you cant go higher


----------



## MKOB

@Hackslash man could you please fix me that rpm idle thing on the G1 ? bios


----------



## Edkiefer

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jonny30bass*
> 
> I have gotten throttling in Metro Last Light Redux with max settings and 3x SSAA on the Reich level. I don't get the throttling if I increase the power limit to say 250W with 75W PCIe rail power draw and <1.275W. That's really the only game that I have that throttled sometimes. For me though, I have measured the power draw with my kill-a-watt, and on skydiver 4k max anisotropy whenever it hits a power limit it draws the same amount of power even though I raised the power limit through bios. The max power limit that seems to have an effect for me is 250W with 75W PCIe. All other adjustments don't do anything for me. I still get throttling at 1.25V in skydiver. Setting the PCIe to 75W makes the biggest difference for me.


whats weird is your changing the 100% default on the PCIe slot table, not the max, which you would think is the important one .


----------



## Hackslash

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MKOB*
> 
> @Hackslash man could you please fix me that rpm idle thing on the G1 ? bios


sure









there you go

MKOB.zip 274k .zip file


----------



## MKOB

Thanks







rep+


----------



## Maintenance Bot

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Slovedon*
> 
> I have a Zotac reference (short PCB) 970 that I'm trying to overvolt. What's the best way to do this? The only thing I can do with the current VBIOS is overclock to 1470 on core and +100 on memory. The power limit is locked to 106%. The Zotac software has an option for +37 mV, but that doesn't seem to be doing anything.
> 
> Does anyone have a modded VBIOS for the base Zotac 970? If not, how can I edit the VBIOS to up the voltage?


May want to try here. http://www.overclock.net/t/1517316/extract-and-flash-gtx-970-and-980-firmware-gpuz-test-build-and-new-nvflash-5-190


----------



## Decheka

Now an owner of Gigabyte G1







http://valid.x86.fr/79vr6a


----------



## Cakewalk_S

So I'm wondering if the old gpuz didn't pull maxwell bios correctly... I pulled my original bios using an older version of gpuz and tech power up had the bios on their site before gpuz8.0 came out... Im wondering if I missed something in the voltage table or functionality of the bios. Could someone pull the asus strix stock bios using 8.0 and post them? Id like to compare and see what's up...


----------



## HAL900

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Maintenance Bot*
> 
> May want to try here. http://www.overclock.net/t/1517316/extract-and-flash-gtx-970-and-980-firmware-gpuz-test-build-and-new-nvflash-5-190


MSI no limits? These poor BIOSes


----------



## The Nano

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *frag06*
> 
> I and many others have explained why you should avoid them countless times. All you have to do is read this thread and you'll see why very quickly. *We don't have the time* to continuing explaining with every post.


But yet you (plural) have time to babble about how great Gigabyte is and how your card boost up to 1600MHz at benchmarks (how about games in general?) and chatter about BIOS's for 500 pages?







So you are telling me to read 225 pages about how everyone's cards overclock over 1500 at benchmarks and another 225 pages about modding BIOS? + 10 pages of people posting "Proud owner of MSI card here!" Roger that sir I shall start my project now. Apart from coil whine (which in fact every card seem to have) what's the issue with EVGA? Reviews inform that its as quiet as Gigabytes card in load. EVGA got BIOS update so the fans stop at certain temperature. So there's that about fans not stopping (as if it even would matter, but since people are perfectionists...). Everyone seem to say that EVGA dropped the ball here and how trash EVGA's 970 are. Why is that? Don't start with the "EVGA's cards have so much coil whine and they overheat and and and...".

#1 Every card has coil whine. Some louder some quieter. I've seen / heard that every manufacturers cards been RMA'd because of the coil whining. EVGA has announced that they are taking every card back that has coil whines. Problem solved.

#2 Overheating: Are you telling me that 73 Celsius +/- 5 degrees is overheating? Oh c'mon are you being perfectionist?

#3 Noise levels: Same levels as MSI & Gigabyte. Whats the issue?

#4 Overclocking: Don't even get me started about this lol...

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Exothermic1982*
> 
> It had an extremely loud coil whine (my Gigabyte makes a whine noise when a game starts then is whisper quiet), under stock load it ran much hotter and throttled unless the fan was ran above 50%, oh *and it started giving me black screens.* That was the straw that broke the camels back and made we order a Gigabyte overnight (would've gotten the MSI if it had been in stock). Even discounting the fact that the Gigabyte is rock solid and cooler boosting 170mhz faster, AND much quieter at load (idle is loud though); the EVGA card's short comings are enough for me to label it garbage when you consider the price difference isn't that great. Oh and dont forget the Gigabyte is way better built and feels like a premium product vs the cheap plastic shroud and cheaply made heatsink on the EVGA.
> 
> I've owned 5-6 EVGA cards since 2006 but my experience with the 970 will deter me from ever considering giving them my money again. It's not just about overclocks, the user experience and quality of product I received from the two companies makes it seem like I purchased an entirely different GPU series that is in a different price bracket. It becomes even more ridiculous when you consider I paid only $18 more for the Gigabyte over the EVGA.


It seems that you just got a Monday-card?







You are saying that EVGA's card was louder in load than GB? Otherwise thank you for your awesome user review.









Not directed to Exothermic1982 or anything but... You might know / heard about HiFi enthusiastic's buying these expensive speaker cables which cost over 1000€ / m. Why is that? Well its because of placebo effect. Listener sees the cable and its flawless design and starts to hear how the music sounds different than using basic 2mm^2 cables. Enough of the offtopic. I'm just starting to think that people read all these negative comments & user reviews about EVGA's cards and they get some kind of prejudice about them. Then they install the card to their computer and start to investigate all these flaws they read about. Well you can guess the rest and its time for me to stop the babbling about this. We will find out soon enough







I'm more than happy to hear more user reviews about this


----------



## illest86root

Word lol im stoked with my evga cards..


----------



## frag06

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *The Nano*
> 
> But yet you (plural) have time to babble about how great Gigabyte is and how your card boost up to 1600MHz at benchmarks (how about games in general?) and chatter about BIOS's for 500 pages?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> So you are telling me to read 225 pages about how everyone's cards overclock over 1500 at benchmarks and another 225 pages about modding BIOS? + 10 pages of people posting "Proud owner of MSI card here!" Roger that sir I shall start my project now. Apart from coil whine (which in fact every card seem to have) what's the issue with EVGA? Reviews inform that its as quiet as Gigabytes card in load. EVGA got BIOS update so the fans stop at certain temperature. So there's that about fans not stopping (as if it even would matter, but since people are perfectionists...). Everyone seem to say that EVGA dropped the ball here and how trash EVGA's 970 are. Why is that? Don't start with the "EVGA's cards have so much coil whine and they overheat and and and...".
> 
> #1 Every card has coil whine. Some louder some quieter. I've seen / heard that every manufacturers cards been RMA'd because of the coil whining. EVGA has announced that they are taking every card back that has coil whines. Problem solved.
> 
> #2 Overheating: Are you telling me that 73 Celsius +/- 5 degrees is overheating? Oh c'mon are you being perfectionist?
> 
> #3 Noise levels: Same levels as MSI & Gigabyte. Whats the issue?
> 
> #4 Overclocking: Don't even get me started about this lol...
> It seems that you just got a Monday-card?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You are saying that EVGA's card was louder in load than GB? Otherwise thank you for your awesome user review.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Not directed to Exothermic1982 or anything but... You might know / heard about HiFi enthusiastic's buying these expensive speaker cables which cost over 1000€ / m. Why is that? Well its because of placebo effect. Listener sees the cable and its flawless design and starts to hear how the music sounds different than using basic 2mm^2 cables. Enough of the offtopic. I'm just starting to think that people read all these negative comments & user reviews about EVGA's cards and they get some kind of prejudice about them. Then they install the card to their computer and start to investigate all these flaws they read about. Well you can guess the rest and its time for me to stop the babbling about this. We will find out soon enough
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I'm more than happy to hear more user reviews about this


1. Not _every_ card has coil whine. My EVGA 970 had pretty bad whine, but my MSI has some too. It isn't too bad though, not really noticeable with the case closed.

2. This is OCN, the home of perfectionist enthusiasts, what do you expect?









3. That is wrong judging from my experience. My EVGA 970 was louder than my MSI. It was the same with every EVGA card I have owned; their cooler performs well but at over 70% fan speed it gets quite loud.

4. This is Overclock.net...

I've said it over and over that the EVGA 970's are OK, but when you can get something better, why pay the same price for a lesser card?

"We don't have the time to continuing explaining with every post."

We don't. I can't sit on here all day and explain why it's best to look elsewhere and I'd have to say others don't have that kind of time either. When I do have time, it is usually spent doing other things. I'm not saying you need to go back and read 500 pages, but if you have been following the thread at all you should have seen the many posts about why EVGA's 970's are not the best.


----------



## jlhawn

I have never owned an EVGA gpu so I can't say if their good or bad, but I do read reviews. in the past (not with the 970) I didn't buy EVGA as they were higher cost than other brands.
my 970 now is my first ever Gigabyte gpu and I am very pleased with it, fans are quiet and no coil whine, I have always owned PNY gpu's but with the 970 I found the PNY
looks rather ugly and I have read that the plastic fan shroud is cheap and thin. for my up coming system build in Dec I have a nice EVGA Super Nova G2 1000w
psu with EVGA sleeved cables sitting on my parts shelf, I have read nothing but good about it and it was less money than my Corsair psu.
doesn't really matter what brand as they all have had the good and their bad.


----------



## godgxjs

Hello. I found a good overclocking profile for my MSI GTX 970 Gaming 4G card so I though I would share it.

ASIC score: 82.9%
Core Voltage: +0mV
Power Limit: 110%
Core Clock: +200MHz
Memory Clock: +500MHz
Fan Speed: Custom fan profile (Max temp 57C).

With these settings I get a constant stable 1566MHz in the core (tested by running valley, heaven, firestrike, watchdogs, BF4) and 8002MHz in the memory. I never reach the 110% power limit, so the card never throttles. I have tested higher core clocks before, even up to 1600, but that makes it reach >110% power limit at some points.

Just for reference, I got a Firestrike graphics score of 13741.

Are you guys reaching 110% power limit with your overclocks at all? I wonder if I should overclock it higher even if that makes it throttle by around 20MHz, so not a lot).


----------



## The Nano

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *frag06*
> 
> 1. Not _every_ card has coil whine. My EVGA 970 had pretty bad whine, but my MSI has some too. It isn't too bad though, not really noticeable with the case closed.
> 
> 2. This is OCN, the home of perfectionist enthusiasts, what do you expect?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 3. That is wrong judging from my experience. My EVGA 970 was louder than my MSI. It was the same with every EVGA card I have owned; their cooler performs well but at over 70% fan speed it gets quite loud.
> 
> 4. This is Overclock.net...


Yes this is OCN I know







And yes every card has coil whine but that's a different story if you can hear it. EVGA promised to replace cards that has coil whine. It will take time to process which is annoying I know








Quote:


> I've said it over and over that the EVGA 970's are OK, but when you can get something better, why pay the same price for a lesser card?


This is true but does other manufacturers allow the removal of heat sink without warranty being voided? I've read something that they might allow it but not a 100% accurate statement.
Quote:


> We don't. I can't sit on here all day and explain why it's best to look elsewhere and I'd have to say others don't have that kind of time either. When I do have time, it is usually spent doing other things. I'm not saying you need to go back and read 500 pages, but if you have been following the thread at all you should have seen the many posts about why EVGA's 970's are not the best.


C'mon it took me 10mins to write my last message. What it does for you to clear things up? 1 minute?

I have never claimed that EVGA is the best. I just wondering why everyone beats it to the ground when clearly its not the worst card.


----------



## Exothermic1982

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *The Nano*
> 
> But yet you (plural) have time to babble about how great Gigabyte is and how your card boost up to 1600MHz at benchmarks (how about games in general?) and chatter about BIOS's for 500 pages?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> So you are telling me to read 225 pages about how everyone's cards overclock over 1500 at benchmarks and another 225 pages about modding BIOS? + 10 pages of people posting "Proud owner of MSI card here!" Roger that sir I shall start my project now. Apart from coil whine (which in fact every card seem to have) what's the issue with EVGA? Reviews inform that its as quiet as Gigabytes card in load. EVGA got BIOS update so the fans stop at certain temperature. So there's that about fans not stopping (as if it even would matter, but since people are perfectionists...). Everyone seem to say that EVGA dropped the ball here and how trash EVGA's 970 are. Why is that? Don't start with the "EVGA's cards have so much coil whine and they overheat and and and...".
> 
> #1 Every card has coil whine. Some louder some quieter. I've seen / heard that every manufacturers cards been RMA'd because of the coil whining. EVGA has announced that they are taking every card back that has coil whines. Problem solved.
> 
> #2 Overheating: Are you telling me that 73 Celsius +/- 5 degrees is overheating? Oh c'mon are you being perfectionist?
> 
> #3 Noise levels: Same levels as MSI & Gigabyte. Whats the issue?
> 
> #4 Overclocking: Don't even get me started about this lol...
> It seems that you just got a Monday-card?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You are saying that EVGA's card was louder in load than GB? Otherwise thank you for your awesome user review.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Not directed to Exothermic1982 or anything but... You might know / heard about HiFi enthusiastic's buying these expensive speaker cables which cost over 1000€ / m. Why is that? Well its because of placebo effect. Listener sees the cable and its flawless design and starts to hear how the music sounds different than using basic 2mm^2 cables. Enough of the offtopic. I'm just starting to think that people read all these negative comments & user reviews about EVGA's cards and they get some kind of prejudice about them. Then they install the card to their computer and start to investigate all these flaws they read about. Well you can guess the rest and its time for me to stop the babbling about this. We will find out soon enough
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I'm more than happy to hear more user reviews about this


I'm able to run the Gigabyte cards fans at 45% and it stays below 75c with a massive overclock. The EVGA card needed the fan ran much higher to keep from throttling even with a much lower OC. The only major advantage the EVGA has is the fact that it idles much quieter than the Gigabyte card. In every other aspect the Gigabyte is a clear winner and according to general consensus so is the MSI.. and to a lesser extent the Asus. Theres no placebo effect going on here with so many people with so many different cards saying the same thing. Face it EVGA dropped the ball this generation. They dropped it so hard I'm leery of ever buying another product from them. I blame myself for not doing enough homework before buying and I'm paying the price in lost time and the money I'm going to lose flipping this card. Bottom line I've had both cards in my system one card provides a great experience the other does not. The one that does not is getting a RMA and then going on Ebay.


----------



## xsiyahx

here are my selfmade mod Bios with 2x970 SLI PNY

Firestrike:http://www.3dmark.com/3dm/4558589

Firestrike X:http://www.3dmark.com/3dm/4558658

Two Cards are Watercooled Heatkiller 970


----------



## frag06

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *The Nano*
> 
> This is true but does other manufacturers allow the removal of heat sink without warranty being voided? I've read something that they might allow it but not a 100% accurate statement.


MSI reps have said they allow the cooler to be removed and replaced with the warranty intact. If you have to send it in for warranty, you need to put everything back to stock though.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *The Nano*
> 
> I have never claimed that EVGA is the best. I just wondering why everyone beats it to the ground when clearly its not the worst card.


Because we expect better from EVGA. They could have upgraded the PCB to the likes of the MSI or Gigabyte, they could have corrected the heatsink placement and I don't see the need for locked voltage.

Their FTW card is basically what their standard and SC cards should be, but instead they are a grade lower. Now if you want an EVGA 970 that is equal to the MSI or G1 you are paying an unnecessary premium (the FTW edition is $400, or $380 with Newegg's promo code).


----------



## The Nano

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *frag06*
> 
> MSI reps have said they allow the cooler to be removed and replaced with the warranty intact. If you have to send it in for warranty, you need to put everything back to stock though.
> Because we expect better from EVGA. They could have upgraded the PCB to the likes of the MSI or Gigabyte, they could have corrected the heatsink placement and I don't see the need for locked voltage.
> 
> Their FTW card is basically what their standard and SC cards should be, but instead they are a grade lower. Now if you want an EVGA 970 that is equal to the MSI or G1 you are paying an unnecessary premium (the FTW edition is $400, or $380 with Newegg's promo code).


I do get your point! Loud and clear. Okay lets forget EVGA since they suck so hard! How about Palit?

Forget about the fan noise and temperatures (same should go with EVGA since the card I'm buying goes under water).


----------



## flopticalcube

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Exothermic1982*
> 
> I'm able to run the Gigabyte cards fans at 45% and it stays below 75c with a massive overclock. The EVGA card needed the fan ran much higher to keep from throttling even with a much lower OC. The only major advantage the EVGA has is the fact that it idles much quieter than the Gigabyte card. In every other aspect the Gigabyte is a clear winner and according to general consensus so is the MSI.. and to a lesser extent the Asus. Theres no placebo effect going on here with so many people with so many different cards saying the same thing. Face it EVGA dropped the ball this generation. They dropped it so hard I'm leery of ever buying another product from them. I blame myself for not doing enough homework before buying and I'm paying the price in lost time and the money I'm going to lose flipping this card. Bottom line I've had both cards in my system one card provides a great experience the other does not. The one that does not is getting a RMA and then going on Ebay.


There is one other advantage for the EVGA. Its smaller. That most likely accounts for the temps and the fan noise levels since the heatsink is so much smaller. For me, its a choice between the Zotac, PNY blower or EVGA. Given their great customer service and 0 db idle, the EVGA is the winner here. If you have a larger case, your options are greater.


----------



## frag06

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *The Nano*
> 
> I do get your point! Loud and clear. Okay lets forget EVGA since they suck so hard! How about Palit?
> 
> Forget about the fan noise and temperatures (same should go with EVGA since the card I'm buying goes under water).


From what I've seen, most people with the Jetstream are pretty happy with it, but that isn't from OCN and I don't think they were overclocking. When it comes to overclocking, the Jetstream seems to, well, suck. Look at TPU's review here and GURU3D's review here. Memory clock wasn't bad, but core clock is pretty low compared to what these other cards can do.

I can't say I would recommend the Jetstream. The best options at this point are the MSI, G1 and the STRIX. The Amp would have been a contender, but it seems the voltage is locked and it's not easy to fix that even with a custom BIOS.

If you are putting it underwater, the MSI is probably the best choice. I would include Gigabyte, but I haven't seen anyone mention that a waterblock is being made for it.

Silent says a waterblock for the MSI is expected on November 3rd.


----------



## Edkiefer

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *godgxjs*
> 
> Hello. I found a good overclocking profile for my MSI GTX 970 Gaming 4G card so I though I would share it.
> 
> ASIC score: 82.9%
> Core Voltage: +0mV
> Power Limit: 110%
> Core Clock: +200MHz
> Memory Clock: +500MHz
> Fan Speed: Custom fan profile (Max temp 57C).
> 
> With these settings I get a constant stable 1566MHz in the core (tested by running valley, heaven, firestrike, watchdogs, BF4) and 8002MHz in the memory. I never reach the 110% power limit, so the card never throttles. I have tested higher core clocks before, even up to 1600, but that makes it reach >110% power limit at some points.
> 
> Just for reference, I got a Firestrike graphics score of 13741.
> 
> Are you guys reaching 110% power limit with your overclocks at all? I wonder if I should overclock it higher even if that makes it throttle by around 20MHz, so not a lot).


thats sounds real good results, whats your voltage reporting in AB or EGVA Px ?
how fast do you need fans to keep 57c max, I find with my OC I need like 60-65% fan to keep 60-64c .

I think on avg many with MSI 970 gaming are hitting power limits once above 1500, but that depends on voltage . IMO I think its best to just use stock voltage, as long as chip is decent you should get good clocks with steady voltage and have less chance to hit power limit .


----------



## The Nano

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *frag06*
> 
> From what I've seen, most people with the Jetstream are pretty happy with it, but that isn't from OCN and I don't think they were overclocking. When it comes to overclocking, the Jetstream seems to, well, suck. Look at TPU's review here and GURU3D's review here. Memory clock wasn't bad, but core clock is pretty low compared to what these other cards can do.
> 
> I can't say I would recommend the Jetstream. The best options at this point are the MSI, G1 and the STRIX. The Amp would have been a contender, but it seems the voltage is locked and it's not easy to fix that even with a custom BIOS.
> 
> If you are putting it underwater, the MSI is probably the best choice. I would include Gigabyte, but I haven't seen anyone mention that a waterblock is being made for it.
> 
> Silent says a waterblock for the MSI is expected on November 3rd.


When it comes to overclocking Palits Jetstream should be as good as MSI or Gigabyte since they all have the same voltage controller, OnSemi NCP91164. Only advantage which MSI & GB has is number of "phases" (Coils & fets in this case since voltage controller can control up to 2/3/4 phases. Not 6 as MSI & GB should have). Palit has 4 while MSI & GB has 6. But I don't think that's an issue. Lack of user reviews is.

Need to consider purchasing Palits card instead of EVGA (because I already have EK FC670 GTX). We'll see.


----------



## jlhawn

check out this bad boy, 7 heat pipe cooler. GTX 970 and GTX 980 both with the same cooler.
http://www.guru3d.com/news-story/galax-hall-of-fame-gtx-970-and-980-released.html


----------



## Thulk

Does the DVI-D port work for you guys at 2560x1440 on the Gigabyte? I flashed my bios, with my own bios that I pulled from GPUZ, but when I plug in the HP zr2740w into the DVI-D port, it's not allowing the monitor to operate above half resolution (1280x720), and even so it cuts out signal intermittently (using dual-link cable). I'm pretty sure it worked before. Could this be a driver issue? I noticed when I updated the drivers (344.16->344.48) I could not operate the two DVI ports simultaneously anymore and I had to rollback. I have an Acer 1920x1200 and that operates normally in both ports.

Tom


----------



## Blackspots

Where did you guys buy your MSI Gaming edition 970? I can't find it in stock anywhere, aside from Fry's and I don't really want to drive to Frys to go get it. Driving to Fry's is a 3 hour drive at least.

However, I decided to order it. I can get there before they close.


----------



## berserkervmax

Owner of a Gigabyte 970 GTX G1 SOC with Fan Mod ( 1100RPM @ Idle )

Nice Card !


----------



## jonny30bass

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *HAL900*
> 
> MSI no limits? These poor BIOSes


hey Hal can you post the bios that you are using? I liked the one you posted last time.


----------



## Frutek

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mAnBrEaTh*
> 
> This is my latest 970 MSI 4Gaming bios for anyone who would like to use. This bios has given me fantastic results. Zero throttling and constant voltage while in 3D applications single and SLI card configurations. GPUs will still idle down as well. Information about bios below. I am not responsible for any damage done to your GPU. Hope everyone enjoys
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> TDP increased to 300w
> Power limit increased to 300w at 120% 250w at 100%
> Both 12v rails increased to 120w
> Temp limit set to 95c default
> Voltage set to 1.250 default
> Voltage minimum limit while in 3D app set to 1.250 default
> Running SLI both GPU's will run at 1.250 default
> CLK 56 - 74 set to 1.250 default voltage in minimum and maximum brackets
> XBAR, SYS, and L2C values set to 1455.5 MHz
> 
> FYI, the way bios is currently configured default vGPU cannot be increased from 1.250mv. This however can be altered. At this time I simply do not care to run more than 1.250mv as additional core clock gain is not worth it.
> 
> Edit: Since the default TDP, Power Limit, an voltage have been increased to those specified levels boost 2.0 recognizes no immediate limits an allows the maximum boost table of 1455.5 MHz to be reached at default.
> 
> MSI4Gaming.zip 136k .zip file


This BIOS is great. Getting higher clocks than on other different ones. There's only one problem that GPU doesnt go to idle state (It stick with 1113/4166) :\
Do you got any clue why is this happening?


----------



## maestrobg

I just tried this bios above and nothing special happens!!

Actually I cant pass +220 mhz for gpu... with this BIOS or just with simply increasing Power limit to 150 %...

what to do?


----------



## OTR joeyTminus

Proud owner of a Strix 970 here, came with boost clock of 1316


----------



## jlhawn

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *OTR joeyTminus*
> 
> Proud owner of a Strix 970 here, came with boost clock of 1316


rock on, now get that puppy overclocked, all the 970's overclock nice.
here is my Gigabyte G1 Gaming overclock results with no voltage change or bios flash.


----------



## Nilsom

this is good or bad


----------



## godgxjs

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Edkiefer*
> 
> thats sounds real good results, whats your voltage reporting in AB or EGVA Px ?
> how fast do you need fans to keep 57c max, I find with my OC I need like 60-65% fan to keep 60-64c .
> 
> I think on avg many with MSI 970 gaming are hitting power limits once above 1500, but that depends on voltage . IMO I think its best to just use stock voltage, as long as chip is decent you should get good clocks with steady voltage and have less chance to hit power limit .


My load voltage is a constant 1.206 volts. That is stock, with no voltage adjustments whatsoever.

Did a run of Valley on the extreme HD preset:

FPS: 67.0
Score: 2805
Min FPS: 33.9
Max FPS: 125.1

Same OC profile:

ASIC score: 82.9%
Core Voltage: +0mV
Power Limit: 110%
Core Clock: +200MHz (1566MHz)
Memory Clock: +500MHz (8002MHz)

Reached a peak power limit of 101%. Max temp of 55C.


----------



## Edkiefer

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *godgxjs*
> 
> My load voltage is a constant 1.206 volts. That is stock, with no voltage adjustments whatsoever.
> 
> Did a run of Valley on the extreme HD preset:
> 
> FPS: 67.0
> Score: 2805
> Min FPS: 33.9
> Max FPS: 125.1
> 
> Same OC profile:
> 
> ASIC score: 82.9%
> Core Voltage: +0mV
> Power Limit: 110%
> Core Clock: +200MHz (1566MHz)
> Memory Clock: +500MHz (8002MHz)
> 
> Reached a peak power limit of 101%. Max temp of 55C.


your voltage is lower than mine, mine is 1.218 stock .
I just tried valley and get 1 peak at end at 101% power at 1522mhz
1600x1200 highest settings
70.1fps
score 2935

ASIC =81.3
so the lower voltage helps with power limit .
I haven't really tried pushing this chip as I normally leave it at 1450/7500 for 24/7 use .

I am not seeing big change in power usage though, even from 1400 -1522 its pretty small. The voltage change is much more drastic with power usage .


----------



## godgxjs

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Edkiefer*
> 
> your voltage is lower than mine, mine is 1.218 stock .
> I just tried valley and get 1 peak at end at 101% power at 1522mhz
> 1600x1200 highest settings
> 70.1fps
> score 2935
> 
> ASIC =81.3
> so the lower voltage helps with power limit .
> I haven't really tried pushing this chip as I normally leave it at 1450/7500 for 24/7 use .
> 
> I am not seeing big change in power usage though, even from 1400 -1522 its pretty small. The voltage change is much more drastic with power usage .


Oh I should have mentioned that my resolution is 1080p.

Also, do you ever reach 110% power limit? In any benchmark or game. Just look at the max value for power limit in afterburner monitor.


----------



## xliquidx

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Nilsom*
> 
> this is good or bad


Sounds about right, I was getting 19k with +150 core +400 mem on my 970s. 4770k @ 4.5ghz


----------



## semitope

Current results. Not really pushing it. I set the boost clock to *1451 MHz* and power target to *120%*. The voltage was left alone at *1.175V* and temperature target was *85 degrees*. I ended up with *1501 MHz boost OC* shown in GPUTweak monitor. In valley and fire strike I saw no artifacts at these clocks. Played a couple minutes of wasteland 2 and it was good. Still not sure if game stable though.

guessing more volts would mean higher OC, but I am gonna run stock till OC is needed.


----------



## Edkiefer

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *godgxjs*
> 
> Oh I should have mentioned that my resolution is 1080p.
> 
> Also, do you ever reach 110% power limit? In any benchmark or game. Just look at the max value for power limit in afterburner monitor.


Yes, I know you were on 1080, I only have 1600x1200, that highest I can do on this monitor .
I find in BM like Heven or Valley that I get more power usage with no FSAA, instead of 8x as extreme , if I run no AA it might go to 104-106 .The higher the fps the more power usage.
If I raise voltage it hit limit w/o much trouble ..
I just raised fan a bit and now seeing 58-61c in BF4 after like hr time , 60c is pretty cool, I find if it hits 65 or so i get small temp throttle down , I think like 7mhz or so , I haven't hit that since making fan profile .


----------



## r0ach

My experience with the EVGA 970 FTW and various issues it has in case anyone was wondering about this card. I also have experience with other 970's, so I know how they're supposed to run in games:

http://www.overclock.net/t/1522035/evga-970-gtx-ftw-edition-issues-can-i-get-an-evga-guy-response-on-this


----------



## Cakewalk_S

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *semitope*
> 
> Current results. Not really pushing it. I set the boost clock to *1451 MHz* and power target to *120%*. The voltage was left alone at *1.175V* and temperature target was *85 degrees*. I ended up with *1501 MHz boost OC* shown in GPUTweak monitor. In valley and fire strike I saw no artifacts at these clocks. Played a couple minutes of wasteland 2 and it was good. Still not sure if game stable though.
> 
> guessing more volts would mean higher OC, but I am gonna run stock till OC is needed.


How did you get gputweak monitor to work while gaming? Mine doesn't work at all... Did you run some compatibility with it or something?
I can get upto 1.240v on load with my strix and gputweak.


----------



## Blackspots

After a 5 hour trip, I am now a proud owner of a MSI GTX970 Gaming 4G


----------



## r0ach

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Blackspots*
> 
> *After a 5 hour trip*, I am now a proud owner of a MSI GTX970 Gaming 4G


Why not just swim to China for one?


----------



## iluvkfc

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Blackspots*
> 
> After a 5 hour trip, I am now a proud owner of a MSI GTX970 Gaming 4G


5 hours? Wow. Could've picked up 2 for that kind of effort imo.


----------



## Blackspots

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *r0ach*
> 
> Why not just swim to China for one?


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *iluvkfc*
> 
> 5 hours? Wow. Could've picked up 2 for that kind of effort imo.


Well, considering that Fry's was the only one who had this in stock... I live about 2 hours north east from Fort Worth. The DFW area has about two Fry's, two Tiger Direct's and one Microcenter. My town only has Best Buy and a number of locally owned computer stores.


----------



## semitope

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Cakewalk_S*
> 
> How did you get gputweak monitor to work while gaming? Mine doesn't work at all... Did you run some compatibility with it or something?
> I can get upto 1.240v on load with my strix and gputweak.


didn't really do anything in that department. It just worked. Couple things though, I had it starting with windows and if I do run it from the shortcut it asks to run as admin. In case any of those are different for you. I've set it not to load with windows now.

I'm thinking someone could mod the strix to have a LED something or other. The light on the power plug is bright enough to illuminate a horizontally placed logo of some sort. I think it is anyway. Either way, that like is "LED logo fancy" enough for me, will I see such a mod anyway.


----------



## iluvkfc

I have fixed the SLI voltage issue by following the fix on Nvidia's forum!
However, I have a new problem with SLI: for some reason any monitoring software cannot read GPU2's, memory controller and video engine usage % and just show them all at 0. But I know GPU2 is working because other sensors such as clock speed, power usage and temp work, also because the FPS given by 3D programs is that of 2 GPUs in SLI.

Why can software suddenly not read GPU2 usage?


----------



## jlhawn

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Blackspots*
> 
> Well, considering that Fry's was the only one who had this in stock... I live about 2 hours north east from Fort Worth. The DFW area has about two Fry's, two Tiger Direct's and one Microcenter. My town only has Best Buy and a number of locally owned computer stores.


try driving to North Seattle to find a Frys, 75 miles one way in traffic, the only thing in Olympia is a stupid best buy and I avoid them like Ebola.
I just kept checking on new egg every 10mins for my Giga G1 Gaming, still took me 2 weeks of searching and waiting, got mine Oct 6


----------



## iluvkfc

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *iluvkfc*
> 
> I have fixed the SLI voltage issue by following the fix on Nvidia's forum!
> However, I have a new problem with SLI: for some reason any monitoring software cannot read GPU2's, memory controller and video engine usage % and just show them all at 0. But I know GPU2 is working because other sensors such as clock speed, power usage and temp work, also because the FPS given by 3D programs is that of 2 GPUs in SLI.
> 
> Why can software suddenly not read GPU2 usage?


Nevermind, issue was fixed by a combination of enabling/disabling GPUs and enabling/disabling SLI. Still that's a weird one...


----------



## jonny30bass

So something very strange but awesome has happened. I can overclock my memory to 8 GHz now, and it's game stable (I haven't tried to push further because I think that this is plenty). When I first got the card I could only get 7.8 GHz game stable. Why did my memory overclocking performance get better over time!? I'm not complaining though. I have been running at 1530 MHz core and 8 GHz memory clocks @ 1.225V recently and it is games stable. Also with the lower voltage I don't get any throttling in my games. I think I'm going to stick with these clocks for now on. I am using a modified vbios that I made though. Not sure how that could have an effect on my memory overclocking potential though lol.

This is my current bios (for MSI Gaming 4G) if anyone wants to try it out: http://www.mediafire.com/download/ued9b3nz5i2gqxa/1225MSI.rom. It is fixed at 1.225V in boost mode, and it has a TDP/PL of ~250W. Also, with this bios you don't need to adjust any power/temp limit settings in software because it is 250W/90C at 100% and the max power limit is 251W (If default and max PL are the same, then you will get a BSOD when putting your settings back to default in Precision X16).


----------



## brochachoz

I just got my zotac gtx 970 amp omega managed to overclock it to 1543.3Mhz at stock voltage and PT at 106% and also stock bios.







I'd say I'm pretty happy with it. Do you guys think I should overclock memory too? what good does overclocking memory do?


----------



## jonny30bass

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *brochachoz*
> 
> I just got my zotac gtx 970 amp omega managed to overclock it to 1543.3Mhz at stock voltage and PT at 106% and also stock bios.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I'd say I'm pretty happy with it. Do you guys think I should overclock memory too? what good does overclocking memory do?
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


I think overclocking memory helps performance when gaming in really high resolution, when using anti-aliasing, or playing games with very high-res textures.


----------



## Aluc13

@Johnny I'm considering that card, how is it so far? Does it perform well? Any plastic on it? Does it have a backplate? Is it stable in games?


----------



## gib6717

What's the normal temperature range MSI GTX 970 Gaming 4g cards?
At idol I'm at 60 for primary and 50 for secondary. At full load, none are above 80. I have 2 Noctua NF-P12 fans. Normal or is at idol to high?


----------



## jonny30bass

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Aluc13*
> 
> @Johnny I'm considering that card, how is it so far? Does it perform well? Any plastic on it? Does it have a backplate? Is it stable in games?


It's a decent card. I wish the bios modding worked how it was supposed to though. Power table bios mods don't seem to work properly for the MSI 970. I was really considering returning it for a Gigabyte Gaming G1 until I found out how freaking long that thing is (it won't fit in my case). Also the card will throttle once the temp goes over 67C. I'm not sure if the other brands do that or not. Overall though it is a pretty decent card. It is extremely quiet even on 100% fan speed. With my custom fan profile my fan speed will hit 90% in some applications and I can hardly hear it. I would not get it if you want to overvolt to voltages greater than 1.256V though, because it will most likely have power limit issues. There is no backplate, which annoys me because I get a small amount of GPU sagging. I'm not sure why you asked if there was any plastic on it though lol. The fan is plastic obviously lol. Anyways...let's just say if the G1 could fit in my case, then I would return my MSI tomorrow for it. Whatever you do though do not get an EVGA SC card. I got the EVGA SC ACX 1.0 on launch day and it was absolutely terrible! I had so many problems with it, and it was the worst GPU that I have ever came across. I returned that EVGA for the MSI card. The MSI card is so much better than that EVGA card that I had.

EDIT: I forgot to mention that mine also has coil whine at very high frame rates.


----------



## jonny30bass

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *gib6717*
> 
> What's the normal temperature range MSI GTX 970 Gaming 4g cards?
> At idol I'm at 60 for primary and 50 for secondary. At full load, none are above 80. I have 2 Noctua NF-P12 fans. Normal or is at idol to high?


My temps are much lower. At idle mine is around 30C. At full load mine tops out at around 65C. I use a custom fan profile when gaming because I have noticed that my card throttles once it hits 68C.


----------



## Blackspots

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jonny30bass*
> 
> My temps are much lower. At idle mine is around 30C. At full load mine tops out at around 65C. I use a custom fan profile when gaming because I have noticed that my card throttles once it hits 68C.


I'm quite happy with my MSI GTX970. I'm amazed at how cool and quiet it stays while playing a game, and how quickly it cools off.

Also, dunno if you can see this or not:
http://www.3dmark.com/3dm/4565467?

My computer will be even more of a beast once I finally get my Intel Core i7 4790K in. (Currently running on an Intel Celeron G1840 2.8GHz)


----------



## Aluc13

Well I'm not planning to over volt. The thing about the G1 is that I've heard its a heavy card. I'm not sure on my 90 degree motherboard rotation case how that would hold up


----------



## gib6717

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jonny30bass*
> 
> My temps are much lower. At idle mine is around 30C. At full load mine tops out at around 65C. I use a custom fan profile when gaming because I have noticed that my card throttles once it hits 68C.


Are you using a custom fan profile all the time or just when gaming? I put my fan at 50% and I'm at 30C at idle


----------



## sebastianthelab

*I read some problems which have the SLI users in 980gtx/970gtx about core voltage.
*I have 2 x MSI 970 gtx

1st 970 gtx has asic quality 74% / 1.18v
2nd 970 gtx has asic quality 68% / 1.21v

*In SLI mode the voltages remain steady! I don't have any drop. I have the latest Nvidia drivers and windows 7 64 bit.*


----------



## jonny30bass

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *gib6717*
> 
> Are you using a custom fan profile all the time or just when gaming? I put my fan at 50% and I'm at 30C at idle


Just gaming.


----------



## jonny30bass

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Blackspots*
> 
> I'm quite happy with my MSI GTX970. I'm amazed at how cool and quiet it stays while playing a game, and how quickly it cools off.
> 
> Also, dunno if you can see this or not:
> http://www.3dmark.com/3dm/4565467?
> 
> My computer will be even more of a beast once I finally get my Intel Core i7 4790K in. (Currently running on an Intel Celeron G1840 2.8GHz)


Your 3DMark score will be much better with a 4790K. I am also amazed at how fast my card cools off. I just ran a 3DMark firestrike bench with my current game stable clocks of 1530/8000. http://www.3dmark.com/fs/3120688. This should give you something to compare yours to when you get your 4790K. I have a 4690K that is oc'd to 4.5 GHz.


----------



## gib6717

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jonny30bass*
> 
> Just gaming.


So with no fans running, you're idle at 30C?


----------



## Sader0

Guys, I wonder if anyone seen thermal images for "beloved" MSI and Palit on guru3d? They both have bad vrm position and memory chips on backside which heat up to 100 degrees during load! I wonder how long will they last on you...
Be warned!


----------



## maestrobg

I just tried this bios above and nothing special happens!! Actually I cant pass +220 mhz for gpu... with this BIOS or just with simply increasing Power limit to 150 % I cant reach more than +200mhz for gpu and +500 mhz for memory..

... what to do?

Did I reached maximum oc for my chip or? ???


----------



## Blackspots

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *gib6717*
> 
> Are you using a custom fan profile all the time or just when gaming? I put my fan at 50% and I'm at 30C at idle


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jonny30bass*
> 
> I am also amazed at how quickly it cools off. Your 3DMark score will greatly improve. I get pretty decent 3DMark scores with my
> Just gaming.


I have the custom profile enabled all the time. I was playing StarCitizen/Arena Commander. The card was at 57C, and two minutes later it was about 35C. This is my fan profile:


----------



## hurricane28

Hi guys, i have a question.

How does the new 334.48 drivers perform? And do i always need to use DDU before installing new drivers?

thnx in advance.


----------



## doza

13910 score in firestrike at 1520 core good score?


----------



## Hackslash

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Sader0*
> 
> Guys, I wonder if anyone seen thermal images for "beloved" MSI and Palit on guru3d? They both have bad vrm position and memory chips on backside which heat up to 100 degrees during load! I wonder how long will they last on you...
> Be warned!


yep...

and g1 has the best cooling out there


----------



## Tup3x

The only bad thing is that the backplate doesn't cool VRAM chips on G1.


----------



## Edkiefer

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Sader0*
> 
> Guys, I wonder if anyone seen thermal images for "beloved" MSI and Palit on guru3d? They both have bad vrm position and memory chips on backside which heat up to 100 degrees during load! I wonder how long will they last on you...
> Be warned!


I can only talk on mine and never gets to 100c , VRM max I have seen are 70c and mid 40 for memory (that for the memory chip by PCIE slot)


----------



## Hackslash

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Tup3x*
> 
> The only bad thing is that the backplate doesn't cool VRAM chips on G1.


i doubt that it would make any difference... gddr5 doesnt get hot


----------



## acidmanvl

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jonny30bass*
> 
> So something very strange but awesome has happened. I can overclock my memory to 8 GHz now, and it's game stable (I haven't tried to push further because I think that this is plenty). When I first got the card I could only get 7.8 GHz game stable. Why did my memory overclocking performance get better over time!? I'm not complaining though. I have been running at 1530 MHz core and 8 GHz memory clocks @ 1.225V recently and it is games stable. Also with the lower voltage I don't get any throttling in my games. I think I'm going to stick with these clocks for now on. I am using a modified vbios that I made though. Not sure how that could have an effect on my memory overclocking potential though lol.
> 
> This is my current bios (for MSI Gaming 4G) if anyone wants to try it out: http://www.mediafire.com/download/ued9b3nz5i2gqxa/1225MSI.rom. It is fixed at 1.225V in boost mode, and it has a TDP/PL of ~250W. Also, with this bios you don't need to adjust any power/temp limit settings in software because it is 250W/90C at 100% and the max power limit is 251W (If default and max PL are the same, then you will get a BSOD when putting your settings back to default in Precision X16).


Lol I am experiencing the exact same thing, I mean i was using VRAM + 309 and I was crashing just above that. Now that i used a modified bios, I can go +500 without any crash and havnt tryed yet to go higher. I guess this is a mather of voltage, some vrams prolly need more juice to achieve their speed.

With all my tests, it looks like +209 on core is the max I can go without artifacts. +18 and +42 core voltage also looks good numbers to get more boost clocks. something around 1575/1588/1600/1611 depending on the boost clock.


----------



## bluedevil

Creepin.

http://www.3dmark.com/3dm/4568994 10382

Just can't figure out to peg the boost clock, 3Dmark likes to report the base clock instead.


----------



## ruggercb

Here's my Asus 970s at stock. Nice cards.

http://www.3dmark.com/fs/3112301


----------



## jonny30bass

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *gib6717*
> 
> So with no fans running, you're idle at 30C?


Yep!


----------



## doza

free photo hosting

these strix970 just dont like above 1520-30mhz, dont know is it becouse programs for overclocking dont yet fully support custom videocards or is it some bios/driver limitation as i see other members with this gpu have about same max clocks as i do.

i have stock voltage bios only tweaked Power settings, where others tweaked voltages and power settings but still we are hitting that 1520-30 clocks max!

im done messing around with this gpu until programs fully support voltage tweaking


----------



## Attero87

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *doza*
> 
> 
> free photo hosting
> 
> these strix970 just dont like above 1520-30mhz, dont know is it becouse programs for overclocking dont yet fully support custom videocards or is it some bios/driver limitation as i see other members with this gpu have about same max clocks as i do.
> 
> i have stock voltage bios only tweaked Power settings, where others tweaked voltages and power settings but still we are hitting that 1520-30 clocks max!
> 
> im done messing around with this gpu until programs fully support voltage tweaking


13921 graphics score?? My max boost is 1504 and I have 8ghz on memory and I barely pass 13100. Wonder why my score is so low compared to yours when our clock speeds doesn't have a big gap


----------



## hurricane28

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Attero87*
> 
> 13921 graphics score?? My max boost is 1504 and I have 8ghz on memory and I barely pass 13100. Wonder why my score is so low compared to yours when our clock speeds doesn't have a big gap


I have 14K score posted a few pages back with stock bios MSI 970 gaming 4G.

I noticed that Firestrike likes high memory speed as well, its not all about the clock speed.


----------



## specopsFI

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Attero87*
> 
> 13921 graphics score?? My max boost is 1504 and I have 8ghz on memory and I barely pass 13100. Wonder why my score is so low compared to yours when our clock speeds doesn't have a big gap


There has been a lot of talk about Win 8 giving better scores than Win 7. That might be one explanation.


----------



## Woundingchaney

Hello, I just ordered 2 zotac 970s for my build and I'm personally looking forward to nvidia software and the HDMI 2.0 as I game on a 4k tv. I was wondering if nvidia still uses a bridge for sli and what would be a decent over lock to attempt.

Thanks


----------



## semitope

I don't know why some of you think the ASUS strix has bad/average vrm and ram cooling. Although I cannot speak for the VRAM since there is no monitor AFAIK, my VRMs have yet to pass 50 degrees during benchmarks, including the 1501 MHz boost OC I saw in the GPUTweak Monitor. This is according to AIDA64 sensor logs, in case its inaccurate or something.

The VRAM is under the fans and should naturally be getting tons of air unlike those with the Vram on the back. Unless the structure of the heatsink somehow blocks this

Why do you guys keep talking about the offset alone? Why not mention the actual clocks you see? Because even if you set around 200 like I did, the actual boost shown in the monitor could be higher so that just saying you set +220 offset doesn't tell us your actual resultant OC. At least I think that's how it is.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *maestrobg*
> 
> I just tried this bios above and nothing special happens!! Actually I cant pass +220 mhz for gpu... with this BIOS or just with simply increasing Power limit to 150 % I cant reach more than +200mhz for gpu and +500 mhz for memory..
> 
> ... what to do?
> 
> Did I reached maximum oc for my chip or? ???


----------



## flopticalcube

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Sader0*
> 
> Guys, I wonder if anyone seen thermal images for "beloved" MSI and Palit on guru3d? They both have bad vrm position and memory chips on backside which heat up to 100 degrees during load! I wonder how long will they last on you...
> Be warned!


On their reviews of these cards, the max temps I see are in the mid-80s. Can you post a link?

MOSFETs can take high temps for a long period of time so 100C isn't an issue unless its a poorly spec'd part. Once you get over that, however, part lifetime usually degrades much faster.


----------



## Teskin89

How can I check the vrm temp? I don't see them in gpu-z


----------



## doza

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *specopsFI*
> 
> There has been a lot of talk about Win 8 giving better scores than Win 7. That might be one explanation.


dont know about that win 7 vs 8 performance boost but i was getting on stock volts at 1520mhz around 13600 score, but if i added more voltage i woud get that 13900, dont know why woud that voltage boost help if i was stable at stock voltage at that speeds, this strix is killing me


----------



## Edkiefer

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Teskin89*
> 
> How can I check the vrm temp? I don't see them in gpu-z


You can't, you need to actually measure it with temp probe or IR gun .


----------



## flopticalcube

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Edkiefer*
> 
> You can't, you need to actually measure it with temp probe or IR gun .


Best way is to use a thermal camera like a FLIR. This is what guru3d and other big reviewers do.


----------



## semitope

it was said that only the STRIX has the ability to show VRM temps. See them in AIDA64 which seems to catch every sensor available. Is the reading inaccurate?


----------



## hurricane28

Sooo i ask again, did anyone tried the 344.48 drivers yet? And how do they perform? And do i really need to use DDU in order to install the driver correctly?


----------



## Clukos

344.48 is messing up a few games for me, Alien Isolation becomes almost unplayable due to crashing during loading screens sadly.

I always hear people say nvidia has the best drivers but coming from a 7970 it was mostly problem after problem with 344.16 and 344.48 for me. Maybe it's because the 970 is relatively new, hopefully things get better. Loving gamestream and shadowplay though


----------



## jlhawn

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *hurricane28*
> 
> Sooo i ask again, did anyone tried the 344.48 drivers yet? And how do they perform? And do i really need to use DDU in order to install the driver correctly?


working good for me, have been using it since release day. my benchmark score went up 175 points.


----------



## MKOB

Any idea on what clock is Crysis 3 stable at ?
gave it a try on 1516 and it crashed,if im not wrong heard some say its stable at 1545 when only using afterbuner(without any modded bios) so why is it crashing on my end ?


----------



## MikeGR7

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Woundingchaney*
> 
> Hello, I just ordered 2 *zotac* 970s for my build and I'm personally looking forward to nvidia software and the HDMI 2.0 as I game on a 4k tv. I was wondering if nvidia still *uses* a bridge for sli and what would be a decent over lock to attempt.
> 
> Thanks


They still use the bridge. But based on your choice of cards and the bridge question my
advice to you is to stay away from OC at this point. The gains are smaller and the frustration bigger.
This is a friendly advice.









Quote:


> Originally Posted by *flopticalcube*
> 
> On their reviews of these cards, the max temps I see are in the mid-80s. Can you post a link?
> 
> MOSFETs can take high temps for a long period of time so 100C isn't an issue unless its a poorly spec'd part. Once you get over that, however, part lifetime usually degrades much faster.


Well there's no talk only for life duration, but also for the OC ability which very often is VRM temp limited.
Also you pay what you pay so why not go with the lower temp card anyway?
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *hurricane28*
> 
> Sooo i ask again, did anyone tried the 344.48 drivers yet? And how do they perform? And do i *really need* to use DDU in order to install the driver correctly?


They work perfectly in a stack of games i tried. DDU is useless and only for people that have not / don't want to know how to correctly
uninstall drivers the normal way. So for helping you further i'll repeat the process here.
Go to Control Panel> Programs> Uninstall Nvidia Physx> Uninstall Nvidia Audio> Restart.
Go to Control Panel> Programs> Uninstall Nvidia Drivers> Restart.
Go to Crive and delete Nvidia Folder > Install Nvidia Drivers with Custom Install> Tick the box "Perform Clean Install" .
Don't install crap like "3D drivers" and GFE. When Restart delete the useless Nvidia folder in C: again.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Clukos*
> 
> 344.48 is messing up a few games for me, Alien Isolation becomes almost unplayable due to crashing during loading screens sadly.
> 
> I always hear people say nvidia has the best drivers but coming from a 7970 it was mostly problem after problem with 344.16 and 344.48 for me. Maybe it's because the 970 is *relatively new*, hopefully things get better. Loving gamestream and shadowplay though


Lol man it's TOTALY new








Also don't take it personally but having played over 3TB of games on Nvidia Gpus the last years my conclusion is people get problems because
they have unstable OCs, use "Strange" versions of the games or their PC has other failures they don't know of.

The above is not applicable to people using Multi monitors and Professional apps. In both of those cases there are valid driver problems with either of the two top gpu companies.


----------



## MikeGR7

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MKOB*
> 
> Any idea on what clock is Crysis 3 stable at ?
> gave it a try on 1516 and it crashed,if im not wrong heard some say its stable at 1545 when only using afterbuner(without any modded bios) so why is it crashing on my end ?


Have you set max power/ temp limit?


----------



## MKOB

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MikeGR7*
> 
> Have you set max power/ temp limit?


Yup.


----------



## flopticalcube

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MikeGR7*
> 
> Well there's no talk only for life duration, but also for the OC ability which very often is VRM temp limited.
> Also you pay what you pay so why not go with the lower temp card anyway?


OP specifically questioned the lifespan, so I addressed that. Yes, Rdson increases with temp and can limit the OC ceiling but I don't think its a major factor under 100C, at least from the derating curves on datasheets that I have seen. Most modern MOSFETs are quite comfortable around that level. Still, I would agree that a cooler unit is the better choice but there are so many other variables amongst the different cards that it would not be the biggest issue for me unless it was shown to be consistently around 100C.

I also think that temp readings in open frame test rigs can be misleading as there is very little to no airflow at the back of the PCB so the only movement of air is purely by convection. Most cases have some fan airflow back there and even a little is far better than convection. I still would like to see a link for the stated temps. I searched guru3d but could not find one.


----------



## MikeGR7

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *flopticalcube*
> 
> OP specifically questioned the lifespan, so I addressed that. Yes, Rdson increases with temp and can limit the OC ceiling but I don't think its a major factor under 100C, at least from the derating curves on datasheets that I have seen. Most modern MOSFETs are quite comfortable around that level. Still, I would agree that a cooler unit is the better choice but there are so many other variables amongst the different cards that it would not be the biggest issue for me unless it was shown to be consistently around 100C.
> 
> I also think that temp readings in open frame test rigs can be misleading as there is very little to no airflow at the back of the PCB so the only movement of air is purely by convection. Most cases have some fan airflow back there and even a little is far better than convection. I still would like to see a link for the stated temps. I searched guru3d but could not find one.


http://www.guru3d.com/articles_pages/asus_geforce_gtx_970_strix_review,9.html
Here you can see the Asus Strix for example getting 84C Vrm
vs
Here the stock version being 70C in the same spot.
http://www.guru3d.com/articles_pages/nvidia_geforce_gtx_970_and_980_reference_review,9.html

14C over the STOCK version is a bad result imo. No you won't see 100C anywere this is maxwell architecture not Fermi.


----------



## jlhawn

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MikeGR7*
> 
> They still use the bridge. But based on your choice of cards and the bridge question my
> advice to you is to stay away from OC at this point. The gains are smaller and the frustration bigger.
> This is a friendly advice.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Well there's no talk only for life duration, but also for the OC ability which very often is VRM temp limited.
> Also you pay what you pay so why not go with the lower temp card anyway?
> They work perfectly in a stack of games i tried. DDU is useless and only for people that have not / don't want to know how to correctly
> uninstall drivers the normal way. So for helping you further i'll repeat the process here.
> Go to Control Panel> Programs> Uninstall Nvidia Physx> Uninstall Nvidia Audio> Restart.
> Go to Control Panel> Programs> Uninstall Nvidia Drivers> Restart.
> Go to Crive and delete Nvidia Folder > Install Nvidia Drivers with Custom Install> Tick the box "Perform Clean Install" .
> Don't install crap like "3D drivers" and GFE. When Restart delete the useless Nvidia folder in C: again.
> Lol man it's TOTALY new
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Also don't take it personally but having played over 3TB of games on Nvidia Gpus the last years my conclusion is people get problems because
> they have unstable OCs, use "Strange" versions of the games or their PC has other failures they don't know of.
> 
> The above is not applicable to people using Multi monitors and Professional apps. In both of those cases there are valid driver problems with either of the two top gpu companies.


also delete C: Program Files, Nvidia Corporation, Installer2. the Installer2 file is not needed and is 233mb.


----------



## MikeGR7

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MKOB*
> 
> Yup.


Try OCing the core only, not mem.
Also what GPU ultilization you have in game?
Custom bios or stock?


----------



## MikeGR7

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jlhawn*
> 
> also delete C: Program Files, Nvidia Corporation, Installer2. the Installer2 file is not needed and is 233mb.


Thanks for the info,but i don't have this file in my pc...








Edit: Found it! Thanks for that!


----------



## Edkiefer

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *flopticalcube*
> 
> Best way is to use a thermal camera like a FLIR. This is what guru3d and other big reviewers do.


Sure, but not many have acess to that .
I have IR gun and temp probes for my fluke meters, there plenty accurate for our point of view .
the gun is rated at +/-2% for temps were talking , so max off would be around 1.5c


----------



## Edkiefer

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *semitope*
> 
> it was said that only the STRIX has the ability to show VRM temps. See them in AIDA64 which seems to catch every sensor available. Is the reading inaccurate?


problem is you can't really use it to compare it with other cards, unless you test at the same way, point on VRM .

Its kind of same as on i5/i7 xxxx if you read the core temps off software and then try and compare with a probe on the core , the probe will be lower temp .
unless you know and have access to same point were the sensor is .


----------



## flopticalcube

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MikeGR7*
> 
> http://www.guru3d.com/articles_pages/asus_geforce_gtx_970_strix_review,9.html
> Here you can see the Asus Strix for example getting 84C Vrm
> vs
> Here the stock version being 70C in the same spot.
> http://www.guru3d.com/articles_pages/nvidia_geforce_gtx_970_and_980_reference_review,9.html
> 
> 14C over the STOCK version is a bad result imo. No you won't see 100C anywere this is maxwell architecture not Fermi.


OP stated they were measuring 100C at g3d, that's the link I was asking for. GPU arch has nothing to do with it, this is the design of the VRM. You could easily get higher temps by having fewer phases or different MOSFETs even if the chip draws less power.

How do you know 14C over stock is a bad result? You have to consult the datasheets for the two devices under question to determine that.


----------



## Edkiefer

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *flopticalcube*
> 
> OP specifically questioned the lifespan, so I addressed that. Yes, Rdson increases with temp and can limit the OC ceiling but I don't think its a major factor under 100C, at least from the derating curves on datasheets that I have seen. Most modern MOSFETs are quite comfortable around that level. Still, I would agree that a cooler unit is the better choice but there are so many other variables amongst the different cards that it would not be the biggest issue for me unless it was shown to be consistently around 100C.
> 
> I also think that temp readings in open frame test rigs can be misleading as there is very little to no airflow at the back of the PCB so the only movement of air is purely by convection. Most cases have some fan airflow back there and even a little is far better than convection. I still would like to see a link for the stated temps. I searched guru3d but could not find one.


right, case airflow is not same as open rig .
especially if you have a side fan or you remove a few of PCI slot covers that keeps airflow moving front to back , assuming that is fan airflow direction


----------



## Obyboby

Tried to flash a BIOS in which I only changed the fan speed at idle (PER01 -> 20 RPM01 -> 900) and I started having issues like driver that crashes and recover or even PC crash. Whaaaaaaat?
Already flashed the stock BIOS back... Damn, I want those fans to stay off while idle...


----------



## Maintenance Bot

Add me to the owners list when you got time Topic Clocker.
Zocrap 970 Gimp Extreme


----------



## Arizonian

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Maintenance Bot*
> 
> Add me to the owners list when you got time Topic Clocker.
> Zocrap 970 Gimp Extreme
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


Congrats









OP has a self entry form set up. Link below to make it easy.

https://docs.google.com/forms/d/1dEJxgVqiLr5F6gIGQ6peN6MW53t0b0AbMbSoTgIRfbY/viewform#start=invite

Post pics of it when you get it in your rig.


----------



## MKOB

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MikeGR7*
> 
> Try OCing the core only, not mem.
> Also what GPU ultilization you have in game?
> Custom bios or stock?


Thanks rep+ that seems to have done it,the BIOS is on stock if you can remember when using a modded bios on my card i get lower scores than stock.
"GPU ultilization" u mean what im using to apply the overclocks ? if so,its AB.


----------



## MikeGR7

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *flopticalcube*
> 
> OP stated they were measuring 100C at g3d, that's the link I was asking for. *GPU arch has nothing to do with it*, this is the design of the VRM. You could easily get higher temps by having fewer phases or different MOSFETs *even if the chip draws less power*.
> 
> How do you know 14C over stock is a bad result? You have to consult the datasheets for the two devices under question to determine that.


Well looks like you answer against your own post by admiting that the gpu arch plays also a role.
I suppose you mean gpu power draw is not the *only* factor adding to the VRM temps and with that i do agree.

Datasheets or not, a custom design is supposed to perform better than stock or at least perform the same. Worse performance is bad.

As i said, i don't think there is a link with 100C VRMs in a maxwell card. A new target for evga though!


----------



## flopticalcube

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MikeGR7*
> 
> Well looks like you answer against your own post by admiting that the gpu arch plays also a role.
> I suppose you mean gpu power draw is not the *only* factor adding to the VRM temps and with that i do agree.
> 
> Datasheets or not, a custom design is supposed to perform better than stock or at least perform the same. Worse performance is bad.
> 
> As i said, i don't think there is a link with 100C VRMs in a maxwell card. A new target for evga though!


GPU does not play a role, its the design of the power delivery circuit and the parts selection. Like I said, you could have fewer phases or use different MOSFETs.

What is better? Some MOSFETs can last longer and have lower resistance at 84C than others at 70C. Its all in the datasheet.

If there is no link, than there is no issue. OP said 100C, I have yet to see proof.


----------



## hurricane28

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Clukos*
> 
> 344.48 is messing up a few games for me, Alien Isolation becomes almost unplayable due to crashing during loading screens sadly.
> 
> I always hear people say nvidia has the best drivers but coming from a 7970 it was mostly problem after problem with 344.16 and 344.48 for me. Maybe it's because the 970 is relatively new, hopefully things get better. Loving gamestream and shadowplay though


Thnx for your reply.

I am reading a lot of problems with Nvidia drivers on the Geforce site
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Clukos*
> 
> 344.48 is messing up a few games for me, Alien Isolation becomes almost unplayable due to crashing during loading screens sadly.
> 
> I always hear people say nvidia has the best drivers but coming from a 7970 it was mostly problem after problem with 344.16 and 344.48 for me. Maybe it's because the 970 is relatively new, hopefully things get better. Loving gamestream and shadowplay though


Okay, well i don't play that game so i guess im good.

I have to try shadowplay and game stream tho, sounds like fun.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Clukos*
> 
> 344.48 is messing up a few games for me, Alien Isolation becomes almost unplayable due to crashing during loading screens sadly.
> 
> I always hear people say nvidia has the best drivers but coming from a 7970 it was mostly problem after problem with 344.16 and 344.48 for me. Maybe it's because the 970 is relatively new, hopefully things get better. Loving gamestream and shadowplay though


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jlhawn*
> 
> working good for me, have been using it since release day. my benchmark score went up 175 points.


that's a nice update! One more reason to updating the drivers







I already have 14K score but maybe i can get it little higher.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Clukos*
> 
> 344.48 is messing up a few games for me, Alien Isolation becomes almost unplayable due to crashing during loading screens sadly.
> 
> I always hear people say nvidia has the best drivers but coming from a 7970 it was mostly problem after problem with 344.16 and 344.48 for me. Maybe it's because the 970 is relatively new, hopefully things get better. Loving gamestream and shadowplay though


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MikeGR7*
> 
> They still use the bridge. But based on your choice of cards and the bridge question my
> advice to you is to stay away from OC at this point. The gains are smaller and the frustration bigger.
> This is a friendly advice.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Well there's no talk only for life duration, but also for the OC ability which very often is VRM temp limited.
> Also you pay what you pay so why not go with the lower temp card anyway?
> They work perfectly in a stack of games i tried. DDU is useless and only for people that have not / don't want to know how to correctly
> uninstall drivers the normal way. So for helping you further i'll repeat the process here.
> Go to Control Panel> Programs> Uninstall Nvidia Physx> Uninstall Nvidia Audio> Restart.
> Go to Control Panel> Programs> Uninstall Nvidia Drivers> Restart.
> Go to Crive and delete Nvidia Folder > Install Nvidia Drivers with Custom Install> Tick the box "Perform Clean Install" .
> Don't install crap like "3D drivers" and GFE. When Restart delete the useless Nvidia folder in C: again.
> Lol man it's TOTALY new
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Also don't take it personally but having played over 3TB of games on Nvidia Gpus the last years my conclusion is people get problems because
> they have unstable OCs, use "Strange" versions of the games or their PC has other failures they don't know of.
> 
> The above is not applicable to people using Multi monitors and Professional apps. In both of those cases there are valid driver problems with either of the two top gpu companies.


Ah thnx for the info man, i know how to uninstall programs but i didn't know about the Nvidia folder. I always uninstall all the previous drivers and run Ccleaner before installing new ones and have had zero problems.
I'm gonna try your way.

I never install 3D drivers en GFE because i read on the Geforce site that you get lower benchmark scores if installed and some games doe not work properly.


----------



## Maintenance Bot

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Arizonian*
> 
> Congrats
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> OP has a self entry form set up. Link below to make it easy.
> 
> https://docs.google.com/forms/d/1dEJxgVqiLr5F6gIGQ6peN6MW53t0b0AbMbSoTgIRfbY/viewform#start=invite
> 
> Post pics of it when you get it in your rig.


Hey thanks! Will do.


----------



## hurricane28

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jlhawn*
> 
> also delete C: Program Files, Nvidia Corporation, Installer2. the Installer2 file is not needed and is 233mb.


Thnx for that


----------



## MikeGR7

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MKOB*
> 
> Thanks rep+ that seems to have done it,the BIOS is on stock if you can remember when using a modded bios on my card i get lower scores than stock.
> "GPU ultilization" u mean what im using to apply the overclocks ? if so,its AB.


You're welcome! Yeah i remember your problem.... wait for skynet








By ultilization i mean when running the game, how much your card is stressed for example 80% etc.
You can monitor it ingame with AB. I can tell you details if you don't know how and need it.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *hurricane28*
> 
> Ah thnx for the info man, i know how to uninstall programs but i didn't know about the Nvidia folder. I always uninstall all the previous drivers and run Ccleaner before installing new ones and have had zero problems.
> I'm gonna try your way.
> 
> I never install 3D drivers en GFE because i read on the Geforce site that you get lower benchmark scores if installed and some games doe not work properly.


You're welcome too. Also keep in mind the tip below. An extra advice be extra carefull with "Ccleaner" and programs like it because it can easily cause troubles if not used properly.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jlhawn*
> 
> also delete C: Program Files, Nvidia Corporation, Installer2. the Installer2 file is not needed and is 233mb.


Also to anyone that care do know that of course gpu power draw affects the VRM temps when other parts are equal.
For example there where cases of an 670 gpu using the same pcb as a reference 680. Naturally the 670 version had lower VRM temps.
Saying that the gpu isn't playing a role is against the law of physics. (Physx won't be happy too)


----------



## squish72

im having a hell of a time with my evga 970 and nv flash.

in the 156 version of nvflash in dos it will not find my card and in the 190 win version i get a crash anytime it try to do anything with nvflash
the newest gpuz when trying to save the bios throws a nvflash.exe has stopped working. i have a 750ti i use as a physx card and i have zero problems with the dos version seeing it (only have one card it at a time when trying nvflash)

I guess first i need to figure why the win version crashes and second is there a newer dos for these cards yet?

running win 7 64bit
asrock extreme 3 gen 3
2500k @ 4.6
16 gig gskill


----------



## dVeLoPe

anyone brick their card trying to flash the bios?

i am getting driver hung error not sure if i need more volts? vrel is what im seeing in gpuz

this is at 1555mhz and core no throttling power limit and voltages stock max pwr is 76% temps low


----------



## JoeDirt

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *squish72*
> 
> im having a hell of a time with my evga 970 and nv flash.
> 
> in the 156 version of nvflash in dos it will not find my card and in the 190 win version i get a crash anytime it try to do anything with nvflash
> the newest gpuz when trying to save the bios throws a nvflash.exe has stopped working. i have a 750ti i use as a physx card and i have zero problems with the dos version seeing it (only have one card it at a time when trying nvflash)
> 
> I guess first i need to figure why the win version crashes and second is there a newer dos for these cards yet?
> 
> running win 7 64bit
> asrock extreme 3 gen 3
> 2500k @ 4.6
> 16 gig gskill


No dos version of nvflash. It's a command line problem run in windows.

Newest version of bypassed nvflash can be found here:
http://www.overclock.net/t/1521334/official-nvflash-with-certificate-checks-bypassed-for-gtx-970-980#post_23070012

Also make sure to disable the card in device manager before you try to flash or save.


----------



## Obyboby

My video driver keeps crashing and recovery.... I was playing a game and the driver recovered 3 times, at the 4th time I completely lost video signal(the computer was still on tho, i could hear my friends talking on teamspeak after the video went off). Then at reboot the card wasn't giving any signal, I couldn't even see POST or BIOS bla bla. I tried to clean the card and make sure it was properly connected and then it turned on again. It's not the first time this happens though... I restored the original BIOS cause I thought the problem derived from that, but still the problems are here even with stock bios. What can I do? How can I make sure that the card is not faulty?

edit: can't believe the pc crashed while I was typing this post. REGISTRY_ERROR

What the hell is going on with my computer? Omg, could it be the latest NVidia drivers? I heard they are a bit buggy??? HElp


----------



## jlhawn

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Obyboby*
> 
> My video driver keeps crashing and recovery.... I was playing a game and the driver recovered 3 times, at the 4th time I completely lost video signal(the computer was still on tho, i could hear my friends talking on teamspeak after the video went off). Then at reboot the card wasn't giving any signal, I couldn't even see POST or BIOS bla bla. I tried to clean the card and make sure it was properly connected and then it turned on again. It's not the first time this happens though... I restored the original BIOS cause I thought the problem derived from that, but still the problems are here even with stock bios. What can I do? How can I make sure that the card is not faulty?
> 
> edit: can't believe the pc crashed while I was typing this post. REGISTRY_ERROR
> 
> What the hell is going on with my computer? Omg, could it be the latest NVidia drivers? I heard they are a bit buggy??? HElp


I have 1 game that doesn't like my overclock and I get a TDR, if I remove the overclock the game is happy.
all my other games and benchmarks are fine with my overclock, just the one game isn't, (Euro Truck Sim 2.)


----------



## JoeDirt

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Obyboby*
> 
> My video driver keeps crashing and recovery.... I was playing a game and the driver recovered 3 times, at the 4th time I completely lost video signal(the computer was still on tho, i could hear my friends talking on teamspeak after the video went off). Then at reboot the card wasn't giving any signal, I couldn't even see POST or BIOS bla bla. I tried to clean the card and make sure it was properly connected and then it turned on again. It's not the first time this happens though... I restored the original BIOS cause I thought the problem derived from that, but still the problems are here even with stock bios. What can I do? How can I make sure that the card is not faulty?
> 
> edit: can't believe the pc crashed while I was typing this post. REGISTRY_ERROR
> 
> What the hell is going on with my computer? Omg, could it be the latest NVidia drivers? I heard they are a bit buggy??? HElp


Don't seem to be a driver problem. I would try a different card to make sure its not another hardware issue. Clean driver install and stock BIOS on both motherboard and graphics card. If errors continue without the card in then Id say it's a different issue, if not then Id say the card is bad.


----------



## Obyboby

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *JoeDirt*
> 
> Don't seem to be a driver problem. I would try a different card to make sure its not another hardware issue. Clean driver install and stock BIOS on both motherboard and graphics card. If errors continue without the card in then Id say it's a different issue, if not then Id say the card is bad.


I have my old video card and I could try that to see what happens. I'm now busy trying to fix this REGISTRY_ERROR that keeps crashing my PC now







(like every 5 minutes)


----------



## jlhawn

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Obyboby*
> 
> I have my old video card and I could try that to see what happens. I'm now busy trying to fix this REGISTRY_ERROR that keeps crashing my PC now
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> (like every 5 minutes)


click your start button, then type cmd, then type sfc/scannow and hit the enter key, it will locate and fix any errors in your operating system.


----------



## dVeLoPe

so i was trying to figure out if this is me or everyone but why cant i use msi afterburner with bf4 it wont start or if i start it after bf4 is running my fps goto ****


----------



## Obyboby

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jlhawn*
> 
> click your start button, then type cmd, then type sfc/scannow and hit the enter key, it will locate and fix any errors in your operating system.


Yeah, I tried, but the BSOD comes up before the scan is finished. (seems to be happening when the scan reaches 60%ish)
System restore might have fixed the isssue... Hopefully... OK I'm off topic so.. sorry


----------



## hurricane28

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Obyboby*
> 
> Yeah, I tried, but the BSOD comes up before the scan is finished. (seems to be happening when the scan reaches 60%ish)
> System restore might have fixed the isssue... Hopefully... OK I'm off topic so.. sorry


If that not helps you can do an repair installation so you don't have to reinstall windows again.

Follow this guide:




and you are good to go


----------



## Valkayria

Anybody using this GPU? http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16814500362

What are the dimensions?


----------



## Aluc13

I am having a problem with my GPU. Can anyone help? I just got an MSI GTX970 4G and it doesn't seem to be detecting it. I was using a gtx 460 and it worked fine earlier today. Any help? I have it installed right now but it doesn't seem to be working at all. It's using the standard vga output for the monitor.

EDIT: Also, I have not installed the drivers but it should work with the previous drivers, correct? I mean they were both nVidia drivers and were up to date at 344.48 drivers.


----------



## Pelinox

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Aluc13*
> 
> I am having a problem with my GPU. Can anyone help? I just got an MSI GTX970 4G and it doesn't seem to be detecting it. I was using a gtx 460 and it worked fine earlier today. Any help? I have it installed right now but it doesn't seem to be working at all. It's using the standard vga output for the monitor.
> 
> EDIT: Also, I have not installed the drivers but it should work with the previous drivers, correct? I mean they were both nVidia drivers and were up to date at 344.48 drivers.


Have you tried updating the motherboard BIOS?


----------



## Aluc13

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Pelinox*
> 
> Have you tried updating the motherboard BIOS?


I have never updated the motherboard BIOS ever. I'm not entirely sure how to do that at all. But, no I haven't updated it at all.


----------



## squish72

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *JoeDirt*
> 
> No dos version of nvflash. It's a command line problem run in windows.
> 
> Newest version of bypassed nvflash can be found here:
> http://www.overclock.net/t/1521334/official-nvflash-with-certificate-checks-bypassed-for-gtx-970-980#post_23070012
> 
> Also make sure to disable the card in device manager before you try to flash or save.


just tried this and still crashes as soon as i hit enter with the command. not sure why? I have tried it in safe mode ive tried uninstalling the drivers while using the onboard video im just at a loss as to why it crashes. i was able to flash my 750 Ti using the latest dos version so i know its not something im typing wrong or such. is there something im missing that would cause this?

thanks for your help


----------



## dVeLoPe

so what does

VRel and Vop mean in gpu-z again?

i noticed also stock volts I only get VREL and boost is 1555mhz but +20mv (from 1.218 stock to 1.243 max) I then get 1567 boost and both VREL/VOP


----------



## Attero87

Anyone can post there graphics score for firestrike around 1500 core speed


----------



## Cakewalk_S

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Attero87*
> 
> Anyone can post there graphics score for firestrike around 1500 core speed


I get anywhere from 13300-13700 at ~1500mhz core and 8ghz memory. I'm sure it'd be way lower without the memory oc tho...


----------



## Attero87

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Cakewalk_S*
> 
> I get anywhere from 13300-13700 at ~1500mhz core and 8ghz memory. I'm sure it'd be way lower without the memory oc tho...


On stock voltage at 1504 core and 8ghz mem I get a little over 13000. Did a increase in voltage in gputweak and my score jumped to 13300 even.

Btw after every run on fire strike gputweak freezes than crashes. Weird.


----------



## 970Rules

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Attero87*
> 
> Anyone can post there graphics score for firestrike around 1500 core speed


sure bro!



This is same settings i use for gaming 24/7. 1522 clock max, Rock solid stable in ever thing , msi gaming with core volage +50 , core clock +180, memory +500.
13568 score.

And in games it never drops the clocks form 1522, any higher and power limit ****s me by screwing with gpu clock up and down.

ofc i can get it to go higher in fire strike, but that's not stable for ever thing so this is it.


----------



## Cakewalk_S

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Attero87*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Cakewalk_S*
> 
> I get anywhere from 13300-13700 at ~1500mhz core and 8ghz memory. I'm sure it'd be way lower without the memory oc tho...
> 
> 
> 
> On stock voltage at 1504 core and 8ghz mem I get a little over 13000. Did a increase in voltage in gputweak and my score jumped to 13300 even.
> 
> Btw after every run on fire strike gputweak freezes than crashes. Weird.
Click to expand...

Mine freezes. Just close gputweak after you overclock. I still use msi afterburner to overclock and just use gputweak to overvolt...


----------



## zeeee4

http://www.3dmark.com/fs/3128790

is this result good? For some reason i cant hit past 1450mhz on my EVGA 970 acx 1.0 guys can someone tell me why i cant increase the voltage using after burner or precision x. I turn the voltage up but the max the card takes is 1.2v it doesnt go higher than that.. i would love to hit 1500mhz with a little bit of voltage increase so if anyone can tell me how i can increase my voltage past stock that would be great thanks.


----------



## 970Rules

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *zeeee4*
> 
> http://www.3dmark.com/fs/3128790
> 
> why i cant increase the voltage using after burner or precision x..


msi afterburner is the bomb, use that.


----------



## zeeee4

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Aluc13*
> 
> I am having a problem with my GPU. Can anyone help? I just got an MSI GTX970 4G and it doesn't seem to be detecting it. I was using a gtx 460 and it worked fine earlier today. Any help? I have it installed right now but it doesn't seem to be working at all. It's using the standard vga output for the monitor.
> 
> EDIT: Also, I have not installed the drivers but it should work with the previous drivers, correct? I mean they were both nVidia drivers and were up to date at 344.48 drivers.


Is it an EVGA card? I had an evga card the very first i bought and i plugged it in and when i would try to install the drivers the screen would go blank and never come on again. Period. I would have to reinstall windows to get the card back but then it wouldnt install any nvidia drivers and turns out the card was faulty. So if you are facing this exact same issue its the card and i would get it replaced.


----------



## Aluc13

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *zeeee4*
> 
> Is it an EVGA card? I had an evga card the very first i bought and i plugged it in and when i would try to install the drivers the screen would go blank and never come on again. Period. I would have to reinstall windows to get the card back but then it wouldnt install any nvidia drivers and turns out the card was faulty. So if you are facing this exact same issue its the card and i would get it replaced.


I figured out what was wrong. I wasn't running the latest 344.+ nvidia drivers that had the 900 series. I was running 340, I uninstalled the drivers and now it is working.

Also, how do I become a member of this group?


----------



## semitope

I have to take back what i said about the STRIX Vrm. A quick partial Unigine Valley run showed the AIDA64 reading reach 82 degrees. Will run benches later and see what happens. I was reading the wrong values. VRM1 and VRM2 are probably not GPU related. I had to turn on GPU VRM which I had missed before.

Expect temps to go down once i get proper case cooling going.


----------



## Aluc13

So, how do I join this club? I didn't see anything on the first page? Maybe I'm missing something


----------



## Arizonian

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Aluc13*
> 
> So, how do I join this club? I didn't see anything on the first page? Maybe I'm missing something


OP has link for self submission. Linked below.

https://docs.google.com/forms/d/1dEJxgVqiLr5F6gIGQ6peN6MW53t0b0AbMbSoTgIRfbY/viewform#start=invite

Congrats


----------



## Aluc13

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Arizonian*
> 
> OP has link for self submission. Linked below.
> 
> https://docs.google.com/forms/d/1dEJxgVqiLr5F6gIGQ6peN6MW53t0b0AbMbSoTgIRfbY/viewform#start=invite
> 
> Congrats


Thanks a lot. I also bought a brand new monitor to go with it. An Asus


----------



## jonny30bass

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Aluc13*
> 
> Thanks a lot. I also bought a brand new monitor to go with it. An Asus


I'm also going to be getting a new monitor soon. I think I'm going to get a Gsync monitor.


----------



## Aluc13

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jonny30bass*
> 
> I'm also going to be getting a new monitor soon. I think I'm going to get a Gsync monitor.


I just got the ASUS vg248qe and that one is the moddable one for GSync I may just do it. I got a warranty from Fry's so I can get the DIY kit. Just not sure if I should or not. So far I haven't noticed any screen tearing at all.


----------



## StroniX

Hello!
A week ago I bought MSI GTX970 Gaming.
So, I have a problem, one of the fans not started.
Do you know how to solve this problem? I know that I not one who have this issue.


----------



## H3avyM3tal

Upgraded to 2 G1s from 2 670. Keeping both at stock for now, and didn't run any games yet. Heaven score is ~2800, and 3dmark is at ~9900 (my best with the 670s was 11k).

Can't say I am impressed with the 3dmark score so.....?


----------



## MKOB

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Attero87*
> 
> Anyone can post there graphics score for firestrike around 1500 core speed



1530Mhz,Win7. stock bios


----------



## Telstar

Compiled and looking to update my signatue with this


----------



## sebastianthelab

*3D MARK 2011 PERFORMANCE*

*970 GTX (250 watt tdp bios) -> 18.755*
NVIDIA GeForce GTX 970 video card benchmark result - Intel Core i7-4790K,ASUSTeK COMPUTER INC. MAXIMUS VII HERO
http://postimg.org/image/8v8ho36yz/

*SLI 970GTX (250 watt tdp bios) -> 36.302*
NVIDIA GeForce GTX 970 video card benchmark result - Intel Core i7-4790K,ASUSTeK COMPUTER INC. MAXIMUS VII HERO

http://postimg.org/image/tnleh1q8h/

*3D MARK FIRESTRIKE*

*SLI 970GTX (250 watt tdp bios) -> 36.302*
(250watt tdp) -> 26.289[/B]
NVIDIA GeForce GTX 970 video card benchmark result - Intel Core i7-4790K,ASUSTeK COMPUTER INC. MAXIMUS VII HERO

http://postimg.org/image/lowsp22yd/


----------



## Rahldrac

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *sebastianthelab*
> 
> *3D MARK 2011 PERFORMANCE*
> 
> *970 GTX (250 watt tdp bios) -> 18.755*
> NVIDIA GeForce GTX 970 video card benchmark result - Intel Core i7-4790K,ASUSTeK COMPUTER INC. MAXIMUS VII HERO
> http://postimg.org/image/8v8ho36yz/
> 
> *SLI 970GTX (250 watt tdp bios) -> 36.302*
> NVIDIA GeForce GTX 970 video card benchmark result - Intel Core i7-4790K,ASUSTeK COMPUTER INC. MAXIMUS VII HERO
> 
> http://postimg.org/image/tnleh1q8h/
> 
> *3D MARK FIRESTRIKE*
> 
> *SLI 970GTX (250 watt tdp bios) -> 36.302*
> (250watt tdp) -> 26.289[/B]
> NVIDIA GeForce GTX 970 video card benchmark result - Intel Core i7-4790K,ASUSTeK COMPUTER INC. MAXIMUS VII HERO
> 
> http://postimg.org/image/lowsp22yd/


36k is just so much that I almost have to call baloney out of jealousy!
Could you give us some more numbers? Core and memory clock? Temp?
CPU clock? And just what have you done?!


----------



## Naennon

Maxwell Bios Editor 1.36

some minor bug fixes

http://s000.tinyupload.com/?file_id=20452412113252167135


----------



## sebastianthelab

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Rahldrac*
> 
> 36k is just so much that I almost have to call baloney out of jealousy!
> Could you give us some more numbers? Core and memory clock? Temp?
> CPU clock? And just what have you done?!


1550/8400 I think are my clocks to 3d Mark 2011 and 3d Mark Firestrike

The bios is from here -> http://www.overclock.net/t/1517316/extract-and-flash-gtx-970-and-980-firmware-gpuz-test-build-and-new-nvflash-5-190/370#post_23057491


----------



## Rahldrac

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *sebastianthelab*
> 
> 1550/8400 I think are my clocks to 3d Mark 2011 and 3d Mark Firestrike
> 
> The bios is from here -> http://www.overclock.net/t/1517316/extract-and-flash-gtx-970-and-980-firmware-gpuz-test-build-and-new-nvflash-5-190/370#post_23057491


I was on my phone, so I did not see that it was 3D mark 2011. Thought you had gotten it on Firestrike, which would have been unreal!

http://www.3dmark.com/fs/3087704
Stopped at 26k myself, with no voltage change and no new bios. (A bit afraid to flash, since I have always heard about people bricking their cards, but i might just have to do it to get the G1 fans lower).


----------



## Hackslash

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Naennon*
> 
> Maxwell Bios Editor 1.36
> 
> some minor bug fixes
> 
> http://s000.tinyupload.com/?file_id=20452412113252167135


thx!


----------



## StroniX

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *StroniX*
> 
> Hello!
> A week ago I bought MSI GTX970 Gaming.
> So, I have a problem, one of the fans not started.
> Do you know how to solve this problem? I know that I not one who have this issue.


----------



## Hackslash

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *StroniX*


RMA what else?

what do you expect? we cant do magic here


----------



## JoeDirt

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *squish72*
> 
> just tried this and still crashes as soon as i hit enter with the command. not sure why? I have tried it in safe mode ive tried uninstalling the drivers while using the onboard video im just at a loss as to why it crashes. i was able to flash my 750 Ti using the latest dos version so i know its not something im typing wrong or such. is there something im missing that would cause this?
> 
> thanks for your help


Any error code/BSOD?


----------



## Asbee

Hi! Anyone have some info about this MSI 970?

http://www.msi.com/product/vga/GTX-970-4GD5-OC.html#hero-overview

I need a reference and maybe this one has the nv titan ref cooler.


----------



## H3avyM3tal

What can be wrong if I get 9k score for sli in 3dmark firestrike? What should I ckeck first? It's a clean install.


----------



## maestrobg

I just tried this bios above and nothing special happens!! Actually I cant pass +220 mhz for gpu... with this BIOS or just with simply increasing Power limit to 150 % I cant reach more than +200mhz for gpu and +500 mhz for memory.. ... what to do? Did I reached maximum oc for my chip or? ???


----------



## SalmonTaco

Hmmmm. Crysis (the original) crashed my system to Windows desktop and gave me coil whine in the load screens. And I'm at stock clock speed.


----------



## squish72

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *JoeDirt*
> 
> Any error code/BSOD?


this is what the failed nvflash.exe shows

Problem signature:
Problem Event Name: APPCRASH
Application Name: nvflash.exe
Application Version: 0.0.0.0
Application Timestamp: 541c53d5
Fault Module Name: nvflash.exe
Fault Module Version: 0.0.0.0
Fault Module Timestamp: 541c53d5
Exception Code: c0000005
Exception Offset: 00001a88
OS Version: 6.1.7601.2.1.0.256.4
Locale ID: 1033
Additional Information 1: 0a9e
Additional Information 2: 0a9e372d3b4ad19135b953a78882e789
Additional Information 3: 0a9e
Additional Information 4: 0a9e372d3b4ad19135b953a78882e789


----------



## maestrobg

hi huys i tried several bioses to flash and always i get the same: I cant reach over +220mhz for gpu , the same result as with the original stock bios!

Something strange happened : When I flash and restart and pull the slider of voltage in MSI AB to + 100mv, in AB and in GPUZ said : voltage = 1.25mv... the same voltage as before flashing BIOS ??

looks like pulling the slider for voltage in MSI AB doing nothing???


----------



## Pelinox

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Asbee*
> 
> Hi! Anyone have some info about this MSI 970?
> 
> http://www.msi.com/product/vga/GTX-970-4GD5-OC.html#hero-overview
> 
> I need a reference and maybe this one has the nv titan ref cooler.


There is no reviews or pictures of the cooler itself, so it's hard to know. It does look like it could be better than the other blower designs, but before someone actually picks it up and strip the ugly plastic, we won't know for sure. I have a hard time beliving it could be the Titan cooler is disguise though, if it was the case, i'm sure MSI would have made some marketing stuff about it.


----------



## JoeDirt

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *squish72*
> 
> this is what the failed nvflash.exe shows
> 
> Problem signature:
> Problem Event Name: APPCRASH
> Application Name: nvflash.exe
> Application Version: 0.0.0.0
> Application Timestamp: 541c53d5
> Fault Module Name: nvflash.exe
> Fault Module Version: 0.0.0.0
> Fault Module Timestamp: 541c53d5
> Exception Code: c0000005
> Exception Offset: 00001a88
> OS Version: 6.1.7601.2.1.0.256.4
> Locale ID: 1033
> Additional Information 1: 0a9e
> Additional Information 2: 0a9e372d3b4ad19135b953a78882e789
> Additional Information 3: 0a9e
> Additional Information 4: 0a9e372d3b4ad19135b953a78882e789


Are you extracting the files into a new folder? Can you take some screen shots of what exactly you are doing?


----------



## LOKI23NY

Just started messing around with my Gigabyte G1 970 the past few days. I haven't really tried to push any further yet, but these settings have been rock solid while gaming so far.

Stupid question, but how do I take gpu-z screenshots while running a benchmark?


----------



## MikeGR7

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Asbee*
> 
> Hi! Anyone have some info about this MSI 970?
> 
> http://www.msi.com/product/vga/GTX-970-4GD5-OC.html#hero-overview
> 
> I need a reference and maybe this one has the nv titan ref cooler.


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Pelinox*
> 
> There is no reviews or pictures of the cooler itself, so it's hard to know. It does look like it could be better than the other blower designs, but before someone actually picks it up and strip the ugly plastic, we won't know for sure. I have a hard time beliving it could be the Titan cooler is disguise though, if it was the case, i'm sure MSI would have made some marketing stuff about it.


IT IS NOT THE TITAN COOLER.
It is a downgraded version. If anyone asks i can post a link.


----------



## squish72

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *JoeDirt*
> 
> Are you extracting the files into a new folder? Can you take some screen shots of what exactly you are doing?


im away from my pc now but I open the cmd as admin, I have my nvflash and the 2 sys files with it in folder "1" on my c::\ i get to that dir in cmd and have tried both C:\1>nvflash --save stock.rom and C:\1>nvflash -6 new.rom as soon as I hit enter it crashes with the nvflash has failed. when you click okay the command prompt shows the version of 5.196 and modified by JoeDirt and nothing else except a new fresh command prompt

Edit: I even just tried doing the evga bios update from evga and it also throws a nvflash.exe has stopped working. so its something with my system thats causing this error. with i could find a easy fix but i might have to just do a fresh install...


----------



## MKOB

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MikeGR7*
> 
> You're welcome! Yeah i remember your problem.... wait for skynet
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> By ultilization i mean when running the game, how much your card is stressed for example 80% etc.
> You can monitor it ingame with AB. I can tell you details if you don't know how and need it.


I keep hearing about "skynet"... our savior ?
well here's a screenshot also i ran it on 1550Mhz for non-stop 2 hours,had no problems


----------



## MikeGR7

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MKOB*
> 
> I keep hearing about "skynet"... our savior ?
> well here's a screenshot also i ran it on 1550Mhz for non-stop 2 hours,had no problems


Things like disabled boost and more voltage than 1.3V are still out of reach. Also some cards can't even be unlocked to 1.3V.
It may take time but skynet sooner or later will post bioses that are stable, reliable and not "kid's experiments".

Edit. My mistake.


----------



## Asbee

_IT IS NOT THE TITAN COOLER.
It is a downgraded version. If anyone asks i can post a link._

Thanks. Please post the link if you have more information about it.


----------



## MikeGR7

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MKOB*
> 
> I keep hearing about "skynet"... our savior ?
> well here's a screenshot also i ran it on 1550Mhz for non-stop 2 hours,had no problems


Looks like your Gpu utilization is correct at 100% during gaming.
Just wanted to make sure that your gpu isn't downclocking due to low load.
Well like i said earlier sky sooner or later will have something for people like you and you'll get a chance to try flashing again.
Till then enjoy it at stock, you already have lots of horsepower.


----------



## MKOB

nvm.


----------



## MikeGR7

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Asbee*
> 
> _IT IS NOT THE TITAN COOLER.
> It is a downgraded version. If anyone asks i can post a link._
> 
> Thanks. Please post the link if you have more information about it.


Here you go. It's no longer a vapor chamber design. Mind you that with maxwells efficiency it's still plenty good. A G1/ MSI blows it though.

http://www.techpowerup.com/reviews/NVIDIA/GeForce_GTX_980/5.html


----------



## MikeGR7

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MKOB*
> 
> No, i don't know him... ?


Haha sorry it was a mistake from me.


----------



## MikeGR7

Yeah you don't know him so just take our word that if all others modded bios failed to meet your expectations, his version will.
Or else he won't make a version this round.


----------



## cooler2442

Just got my Asus Strix 970, how is this OC? I can't seem to go past +37 voltage on Afterburner.


----------



## MKOB

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MikeGR7*
> 
> Looks like your Gpu utilization is correct at 100% during gaming.
> Just wanted to make sure that your gpu isn't downclocking due to low load.
> Well like i said earlier sky sooner or later will have something for people like you and you'll get a chance to try flashing again.
> Till then enjoy it at stock, you already have lots of horsepower.


That's good to hear,thanks a lot.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MikeGR7*
> 
> Haha sorry it was a mistake from me.


K







no problem.


----------



## dante`afk

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Rahldrac*
> 
> 36k is just so much that I almost have to call baloney out of jealousy!
> Could you give us some more numbers? Core and memory clock? Temp?
> CPU clock? And just what have you done?!


he has no 36k in firestrike.


----------



## doza

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *cooler2442*
> 
> Just got my Asus Strix 970, how is this OC? I can't seem to go past +37 voltage on Afterburner.


dont play with voltages untill u see your max oc first on stock settings, shoud me 1450-1500mhz, strix will make u crazy when u start messing with voltages as programs can make that gpu above 1.30v and u can fry your card, just make sure when u change voltage look at programs like aida64 or latest hwinfo for vram/core voltage as that programs will report normal values not like gpuz or msi afterburner they will lock 1.2120 value


----------



## Pelinox

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MikeGR7*
> 
> IT IS NOT THE TITAN COOLER.
> It is a downgraded version. If anyone asks i can post a link.


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MikeGR7*
> 
> Here you go. It's no longer a vapor chamber design. Mind you that with maxwells efficiency it's still plenty good. A G1/ MSI blows it though.
> 
> http://www.techpowerup.com/reviews/NVIDIA/GeForce_GTX_980/5.html


Please get your facts right. Nobody ever questioned that cooler, however, the MSI 970 version of a blower design does look more like the Tian cooler design.

http://www.msi.com/product/vga/GTX-970-4GD5-OC.html#hero-overview


----------



## Nark96

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Pelinox*
> 
> Please get your facts right. Nobody ever questioned that cooler, however, the MSI 970 version of a blower design does look more like the Tian cooler design.
> 
> http://www.msi.com/product/vga/GTX-970-4GD5-OC.html#hero-overview


What are you talking about lol? The MSI reference blower design doesn't look anything like the Titan* cooler design?
This is the Titan Cooler design:



This is the MSI reference plastic blower design:



I think you should get your facts right.


----------



## invincibler

Finally finished OCing. Now onto stable tests (GAMESS). I arrived at 1546MHz/[email protected] It's throttling bad in Firestrike though


----------



## MikeGR7

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Nark96*
> 
> What are you talking about lol? The MSI reference blower design doesn't look anything like the Titan* cooler design?
> This is the Titan Cooler design:
> 
> 
> 
> This is the MSI reference plastic blower design:
> 
> 
> 
> I think you should get your facts right.


Well said.


----------



## ForTheHorde

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *invincibler*
> 
> Finally finished OCing. Now onto stable tests (GAMESS). I arrived at 1546MHz/[email protected] It's throttling bad in Firestrike though


I don't care much for benchmark/Firestrike scores, if u can get 1546mhz stable in ur games then


----------



## flopticalcube

The MSI heatsink itself is probably more like the 760 series reference design. This is what PNY/Palit/Gainward/EVGA use on their 970 blowers. Where the MSI deviates and operates more like the 980 reference is in the rear. Its open at the back and blows both back and front whereas the others are true sealed blowers. The power connections are also more like the 980 as they are also at the back.


----------



## Pelinox

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Nark96*
> 
> What are you talking about lol? The MSI reference blower design doesn't look anything like the Titan* cooler design?
> This is the Titan Cooler design:
> 
> 
> 
> This is the MSI reference plastic blower design:
> 
> 
> 
> I think you should get your facts right.


Why don't you both go back 2 pages and see what the real post was? There was never any mentioning about the Titan cooler.

I only stated that the MSI cooler resemples the Titan cooler in more ways than other blower designs, as it actually have an intake at the end of the card.


----------



## flopticalcube

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Pelinox*
> 
> Why don't you both go back 2 pages and see what the real post was? There was never any mentioning about the Titan cooler.
> 
> I only stated that the MSI cooler resemples the Titan cooler in more ways than other blower designs, as it actually have an intake at the end of the card.


Its an exhaust unless MSI have managed to massage the laws of physics somehow. The Titan cooler also exhausts out of both ends.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Anandtech*
> 
> The basis of Titan's cooler is a radial fan (blower) sitting towards the back of the card, with the GPU, RAM, and most of the power regulation circuitry in front of the fan. As a result the bulk of the hot air generated by Titan is blown forwards and out of the card. However it's worth noting that unlike most other blowers technically the back side isn't sealed, and while there is relatively little circuitry behind the fan, it would be incorrect to state that the card is fully exhausting. With that said, leaving the back side of the card open seems to be more about noise and aesthetics than it does heat management.


----------



## spungyplunger

Made an impusle buy on the way home from work on the asus strix 970 + a 1440p monitor







BUT, is it worth going back and exchanging the card for the MSI which they also had in stock? I have some coil wine with the fps uncapped but it seems to be a problem with a lot of 970s anyways..


----------



## MikeGR7

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Asbee*
> 
> Hi! Anyone have some info about this MSI 970?
> 
> http://www.msi.com/product/vga/GTX-970-4GD5-OC.html#hero-overview
> 
> I need a reference and maybe this one has the nv titan ref cooler.


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Pelinox*
> 
> Why don't you both go back 2 pages and see what the real post was? There was never any mentioning about the Titan cooler.
> 
> I only stated that the MSI cooler resemples the Titan cooler in more ways than other blower designs, as it actually have an intake at the end of the card.


I went three pages back and saw Asbee looking for a 970 with titan cooler.
I just explained that a rare 970 reference is not using a titan cooler.


----------



## MikeGR7

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *spungyplunger*
> 
> Made an impusle buy on the way home from work on the asus strix 970 + a 1440p monitor
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> BUT, is it worth going back and exchanging the card for the MSI which they also had in stock? I have some coil wine with the fps uncapped but it seems to be a problem with a lot of 970s anyways..


If it's not far i would do it for the extra 8 pin PCIE connector alone.
And the sli benefits of the MSI version.


----------



## Nark96

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Pelinox*
> 
> Why don't you both go back 2 pages and see what the real post was? There was never any mentioning about the Titan cooler.
> 
> I only stated that the MSI cooler resemples the Titan cooler in more ways than other blower designs, as it actually have an intake at the end of the card.


Do you even read or no? There was mentioning about the Titan Cooler....
Asbee was wondering the if the MSI blower design was in fact the Titan cooler and was asking us for more information on it. Mike kindly stated that it isn't using the Titan cooler and it is in fact MSI's own reference blower design with a similar concept.


----------



## Pelinox

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Pelinox*
> 
> There is no reviews or pictures of the cooler itself, so it's hard to know. It does look like it could be better than the other blower designs, but before someone actually picks it up and strip the ugly plastic, we won't know for sure. I have a hard time beliving it could be the Titan cooler is disguise though, if it was the case, i'm sure MSI would have made some marketing stuff about it.


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Nark96*
> 
> Do you even read or no? There was mentioning about the Titan Cooler....
> Asbee was wondering the if the MSI blower design was in fact the Titan cooler and was asking us for more information on it. Mike kindly stated that it isn't using the Titan cooler and it is in fact MSI's own reference blower design with a similar concept.


Where do I - anywhere - state that the MSI blower design is in fact a Titan cooler? Alright, you won't find that.

Now, Mike goes on to post that the Titan cooler is not using vapor chamber design on 980.

Do you both really think this is what Asbee wanted to know?

I don't. He want to buy the reference cooled 970, with the 980 reference cooler, which is what he meant with Titan cooler. People still refer to it as Titan cooler, although it's slacked.


----------



## MikeGR7

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Pelinox*
> 
> *Do you both really think this is what Asbee wanted to know?*
> 
> *I don't.* He want to buy the reference cooled 970, with the 980 reference cooler, which is what he meant with Titan cooler. People still refer to it as Titan cooler, although it's slacked.


Usually people find extra info on something they're going to buy useful.


----------



## Asbee

I wanted to know that the "ref" MSI 970 has a titan or similar cooler because on the pictures the cooler look like the titan blower design with a plastic coating. I have not found any pictures or reviews about it on the net.

Anyway thank you everyone for the informations. Now i know that the ref 980 cooler is bit different than the old titan. Maybe I will try this MSI and post some pics from the PCB and the heatsink.


----------



## r0ach

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *spungyplunger*
> 
> Made an impusle buy on the way home from work on the asus strix 970 + a 1440p monitor
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> BUT, is it worth going back and exchanging the card for the MSI which they also had in stock? I have some coil wine with the fps uncapped but it seems to be a problem with a lot of 970s anyways..


Strix has a low TDP cap so you should read my thread on TDP and throttling issues I saw with the EVGA FTW card and see if your Strix does it too. The Strix might not since it doesn't boost that high:

http://forums.evga.com/Can-I-get-an-EVGA-response-on-some-970-GTX-FTW-TDP-issues-m2244186.aspx


----------



## Pelinox

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MikeGR7*
> 
> Usually people find extra info on something they're going to buy useful.


I think its pretty clear, from pictures, to tell that the MSI and Titan cooler is not the same. I'm pointing out, that he probably meant the reference cooler of the 980s. And as you pointed out yourself, the missing vapor chamber doesn't make the new reference cooler any worse in terms of performance because of the lower heat output.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Asbee*
> 
> I wanted to know that the "ref" MSI 970 has a titan or similar cooler because on the pictures the cooler look like the titan blower design with a plastic coating. I have not found any pictures or reviews about it on the net.
> 
> Anyway thank you everyone for the informations. Now i know that the ref 980 cooler is bit different than the old titan. Maybe I will try this MSI and post some pics from the PCB and the heatsink.


As already said, the reference cooler is by no means bad in terms of cooling, it's just cut down to save cost, as the new architecture is using less power, thus generating less heat.

If you really do want the 980 reference cooler on a 970, Overclockers.co.uk is releasing one, probably next week. It is, however, rather exspensive.
http://www.overclockers.co.uk/showproduct.php?prodid=GX-205-OK


----------



## Asbee

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Pelinox*
> 
> I think its pretty clear, from pictures, to tell that the MSI and Titan cooler is not the same. I'm pointing out, that he probably meant the reference cooler of the 980s. And as you pointed out yourself, the missing vapor chamber doesn't make the new reference cooler any worse in terms of performance because of the lower heat output.
> As already said, the reference cooler is by no means bad in terms of cooling, it's just cut down to save cost, as the new architecture is using less power, thus generating less heat.
> 
> If you really do want the 980 reference cooler on a 970, Overclockers.co.uk is releasing one, probably next week. It is, however, rather exspensive.
> http://www.overclockers.co.uk/showproduct.php?prodid=GX-205-OK


Found this picture on nix.ru It looks like a ref 980 pcb to me with less fets (EK link picture).



970

EK cooling configurator page


----------



## Pelinox

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Asbee*
> 
> Found this picture on nix.ru It looks like a ref 980 pcb to me with less fets (EK link picture).
> 
> 
> 
> 970
> 
> EK cooling configurator page


That would be nice if true


----------



## semitope

My benchmark results with i7 4770, 16gb 1600MHz and ASUS Strix 970

at stock (card boosts to 1291 or 1304 typically)

Firestrike Extreme

*OC (1503/7296) - 5891
Stock (1291/7010) - 5130*

Firestrike

*OC (1503/7296) - 12922
Stock (1291/7010) - 11310*

Unigine Valley Extreme HD preset - not a fan

OC (1503/7296) -

*FPS: 62.0
Score: 2593*
Min FPS: 27.1 Max FPS: 121.8

Stock (1291/7010) -

*FPS: 56.5
Score: 2365*
Min FPS: 25.5 Max FPS: 106.8

Runs quiet during benchmarks. I heard it during a bit of crysis (max settings except TXAA I think). VRM temps seem to max at 94 degrees while overclocked and 88 degrees when not overclocked. Hopefully that gets better with better case cooling. The CPU core itself rarely goes over 75 degrees and barely passes 70 during cooler nights. The coil whine i had before is much quieter now.

Glad I got a decent card. No problems


----------



## bluedevil

Why am I only able to set my power limit to 112% on my Gigabyte 970?


----------



## jlhawn

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *bluedevil*
> 
> Why am I only able to set my power limit to 112% on my Gigabyte 970?


my Gigabyte G1 Gaming is the same, I think all 970's are unless you flash to a different bios, I think other brands of 970 only have a max PL of 110%


----------



## semitope

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *cooler2442*
> 
> Just got my Asus Strix 970, how is this OC? I can't seem to go past +37 voltage on Afterburner.
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


The boost your see in GPUz without GPU load is not the actual you will get. Should go to sensors tab and then run some benchmark or game. Mine shows 1453 MHz and in games it goes up to 1503.7 MHz on the sensor tab.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jlhawn*
> 
> my Gigabyte G1 Gaming is the same, I think all 970's are unless you flash to a different bios, I think other brands of 970 only have a max PL of 110%


strix shows me 120%


----------



## bluedevil

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *semitope*
> 
> The boost your see in GPUz without GPU load is not the actual you will get. Should go to sensors tab and then run some benchmark or game. Mine shows 1453 MHz and in games it goes up to 1503.7 MHz on the sensor tab.
> strix shows me 120%


Might be a setting...could it be?


----------



## r0ach

344.48 Nvidia driver has horrible mouse movement. ManuelG screwed up something in the driver. I'd use 344.16 instead:
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *r0ach*
> 
> Running a 970 GTX on Win 8.1 currently. The 344.48 drivers feel WAY FASTER for movement in comparison to 344.16, like completely out of control fast where it feels like I'm using 1200 DPI instead of 800 DPI. Can anyone else do a test between these two drivers? Preferably on Win8.1? Hopefully also with a 970 GTX? I think ManuelG is really screwing things up with some Gsync stuff in the drivers...
> 
> I've uninstalled and reinstalled both drivers twice now and got the same results each time.


----------



## jlhawn

even with PL of 112% I can still get a decent OC


----------



## r0ach

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jlhawn*
> 
> 
> even with PL of 112% I can still get a decent OC


If you want a real challenge, try to get Crysis 3 to not run like garbage on a 970. Here's my single card GPU usage with 970 FTW. Although this problem is not 970 specific. Google "Crysis 3 gpu usage" and you will see a million threads on it:


----------



## jlhawn

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *r0ach*
> 
> If you want a real challenge, try to get Crysis 3 to not run like garbage on a 970. Here's my single card GPU usage with 970 FTW. Although this problem is not 970 specific. Google "Crysis 3 gpu usage" and you will see a million threads on it:


yes thats what I have read for some time now, I didn't get crysis3 I have the first, and warehead and crysis 2 but passed on 3. friend of mine has crysis 3 running it with one of my old GTX 580's when I had sli and he has to tune the game down quite a bit, the 580 plays crysis2 pretty good though.


----------



## Anglis

Just bought myself 2x ASUS Strix from Amazon! They should be here Wednesday. I'm so excited upgrading from SLI 580's! They were starting to struggle at 1440p.


----------



## r0ach

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jlhawn*
> 
> yes thats what I have read for some time now, I didn't get crysis3 I have the first, and warehead and crysis 2 but passed on 3. friend of mine has crysis 3 running it with one of my old GTX 580's when I had sli and he has to tune the game down quite a bit, the 580 plays crysis2 pretty good though.


Yep, exactly. My 570 GTX played Crysis 2 like a champ, yet my 970 GTX plays Crysis 3 like I have a computer from 1991. Supposedly the Crysis 3 multiplayer doesn't have any issue with GPU utilization at all, so there might be some ini setting out there that can be changed.

The game "Lichdom" that uses Cryengine 3 doesn't have GPU utilization problems either.


----------



## Arizonian

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *r0ach*
> 
> Yep, exactly. My 570 GTX played Crysis 2 like a champ, yet my 970 GTX plays Crysis 3 like I have a computer from 1991.


V-sync ON or OFF?

I've got SLI and would like to test results.


----------



## r0ach

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Arizonian*
> 
> V-sync ON or OFF?
> 
> I've got SLI and would like to test results.


Vsync off. I've run Crysis 3 with all default Nvidia control panel settings on the 970, and with settings in the following picture, it made no difference, results are horrible. Settings like Shadercache and threaded optimization have pretty much no effet whether on or off. It's a huge flicker fest due to the absurd, fluctuating GPU utilization. Even my CPU utilization looks similarly bad, it refuses to use either the CPU or GPU all the way. That build version of the game engine was a giant experiment in "just how far can PC games be parallelized?" and the answer was not much.


----------



## MikeGR7

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Arizonian*
> 
> V-sync ON or OFF?
> 
> I've got SLI and would like to test results.


I also have it installed and notice low use of my 970 SLI, but upping the resolution with DSR did the trick and now both cards are used at 100%.
Also DSR does wonders in AA quality in crysis 3. Just remember to not set DSR smoothness lower than 33%.
Cool profile picture btw.


----------



## Sader0

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *flopticalcube*
> 
> On their reviews of these cards, the max temps I see are in the mid-80s. Can you post a link?
> 
> MOSFETs can take high temps for a long period of time so 100C isn't an issue unless its a poorly spec'd part. Once you get over that, however, part lifetime usually degrades much faster.


In every review look for "Graphics Card Thermal Imaging Measurements (FLIR)"

MSI Gaming 970 : http://www.guru3d.com/articles_pages/msi_geforce_gtx_970_gaming_review,9.html

Gaming makes following temps: M3 & M4 is 86 & 82 Degrees accordingly on VRM & Memory chip

Palit 970 is a bit better: http://www.guru3d.com/articles_pages/palit_geforce_gtx_970_jetstream_review,9.html

Gaming makes following temps: M3 & M4 is 78 & 78 Degrees accordingly on VRM & Memory chip

Mind you - this is just a gaming stress, with open area test bench with a lot of spacing between the card. If you add up case with poor airflow, large heatsink in the CPU....well lets see









Any GPU stressing benchmarks like Furmark, Mining or similar will lead to higher temps.

So far I like Gigabyte 970 & Palit Super Jetstream 980 from the same guru3d.


----------



## flopticalcube

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Sader0*
> 
> In every review look for "Graphics Card Thermal Imaging Measurements (FLIR)"
> 
> MSI Gaming 970 : http://www.guru3d.com/articles_pages/msi_geforce_gtx_970_gaming_review,9.html
> 
> Gaming makes following temps: M3 & M4 is 86 & 82 Degrees accordingly on VRM & Memory chip
> 
> Palit 970 is a bit better: http://www.guru3d.com/articles_pages/palit_geforce_gtx_970_jetstream_review,9.html
> 
> Gaming makes following temps: M3 & M4 is 78 & 78 Degrees accordingly on VRM & Memory chip
> 
> Mind you - this is just a gaming stress, with open area test bench with a lot of spacing between the card. If you add up case with poor airflow, large heatsink in the CPU....well lets see
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Any GPU stressing benchmarks like Furmark, Mining or similar will lead to higher temps.
> 
> So far I like Gigabyte 970 & Palit Super Jetstream 980 from the same guru3d.


That's what I saw. These are perfectly normal temps for MOSFETs. AMD cards can get up to 130C on the VRMs. Open test benches have worse cooling as there is no airflow, only convection. Even a case with slow airflow would be better. One big nothingburger, IMO.


----------



## Arizonian

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *r0ach*
> 
> Vsync off. I've run Crysis 3 with all default Nvidia control panel settings on the 970, and with settings in the following picture, it made no difference, results are horrible. Settings like Shadercache and threaded optimization have pretty much no effet whether on or off. It's a huge flicker fest due to the absurd, fluctuating GPU utilization. Even my CPU utilization looks similarly bad, it refuses to use either the CPU or GPU all the way. That build version of the game engine was a giant experiment in "just how far can PC games be parallelized?" and the answer was not much.


I gave it a go SLI. +60mV so I can max my voltage possible. +112 Power Limit which provide 1392 steady Core clock after dropping one bin with a temp high of 87C for top card. GPU Usage maxed 84% lowest dip on the marker 64% GPU usage.


Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!







Except for *Vertical Sync* - 'Use the 3D Application' setting. / In game - Vsync OFF *Filtering* - Quality - *power management* adaptive - it's all the same.

*EDIT:* those temps could have been better - just realized when I reset profile I did not check manual fan profile.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MikeGR7*
> 
> I also have it installed and notice low use of my 970 SLI, but upping the resolution with DSR did the trick and now both cards are used at 100%.
> Also DSR does wonders in AA quality in crysis 3. Just remember to not set DSR smoothness lower than 33%.
> Cool profile picture btw.


I haven't messed with DSR. What gives us that 4K simulation on a 1440p monitor? 1.78x? I'd like to give DSR a try.

*EDIT*: Just tried 1.78x and to tell you the truth I can't tell the difference to my bad eyes. LOL. I'm going to leave it on. Give some other games a go.


----------



## r0ach

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Arizonian*
> 
> *EDIT*: Just tried 1.78x and to tell you the truth I can't tell the difference to my bad eyes. LOL. I'm going to leave it on. Give some other games a go.


The upscaling thing makes virtually zero difference since it only increases the sharpness of the picture a little, yet that tiny increase is lost the second anything moves on an LCD screen. Changing the DSR setting makes the screen flash black and then also causes the Nvidia scaling bug in newer drivers I talked about below. So basically you don't want to use any driver except 344.16 on 970 GTX so far and then still need to avoid the bug below. I believe 344.48 comes pre-bugged with no escape and that's what cause the screwed up cursor movement:
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *r0ach*
> 
> I noticed a very annoying software issue when testing if there was any lag difference in my 570 reference card and 970 GTX Gigabyte aftermarket. Cursor movement seems to go to crap after you change the scaling setting or resolution/refresh rate from whatever it was when the driver was first installed. So basically, on a fresh install, you want to install the Nvidia driver, go in and change the scaling tab to "Display - No Scaling", then uninstall the driver, reinstall it, and never touch that setting again.


----------



## sebastianthelab

*apples to apples* Nvidia 344.48 - AMD 14.9 beta 2

*TOMB RAIDER Benchmark Tool*

290X 1.190mhz/1.600mhz -> 55,8 fps avg ( http://postimg.org/image/we6j9dn2x/full/ )
970 GTX 1.565mhz/8.360mhz -> 55,3 fps avg ( http://postimg.org/image/j8vt31twt/full/ )

SLI 970 GTX 1.560mhz/8.360mhz -> 108.3 fps avg ( http://postimg.org/image/p2uzqqrv9/full/ )
CF 290X 1.190mhz/1.600mhz -> 103,7 fps avg ( http://postimg.org/image/rikwy4d8z/full/ )

*THIEF Benchmark Tool*

970 GTX 1.555mhz/8.400mhz -> 90 fps avg ( http://postimg.org/image/e6xq6k26x/full/ )
290X 1.210mhz/1.600mhz -> 88,7 fps avg ( http://postimg.org/image/hou73cph1/full/ )
290 1.247mhz/1.650mhz -> 87.2 fps avg ( http://postimg.org/image/fizweedf5/ )

AMD VGAs in Thief are with MANTLE because giving better score...


----------



## Tup3x

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *r0ach*
> 
> Vsync off. I've run Crysis 3 with all default Nvidia control panel settings on the 970, and with settings in the following picture, it made no difference, results are horrible. Settings like Shadercache and threaded optimization have pretty much no effet whether on or off. It's a huge flicker fest due to the absurd, fluctuating GPU utilization. Even my CPU utilization looks similarly bad, it refuses to use either the CPU or GPU all the way. That build version of the game engine was a giant experiment in "just how far can PC games be parallelized?" and the answer was not much.


Obviously GPU usage will be all over the place when you use double buffered v-sync. You need to use D3DOverrider and enable triple buffering since AFAIK in game v-sync was really poor.


----------



## r0ach

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Tup3x*
> 
> Obviously GPU usage will be all over the place when you use double buffered v-sync. You need to use D3DOverrider and enable triple buffering since AFAIK in game v-sync was really poor.


I do not use Vsync in any game....what are you talking about...


----------



## Asbee

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Pelinox*
> 
> That would be nice if true


Finally.









https://www.overclock.net/t/1514042/gtx-670-waterblock-on-a-gtx-970/270#post_23049540


----------



## iliobossa

i7 2600k 4.8Ghz Gtx970 1592/8316 stock bios.


screen capture windows

http://www.3dmark.com/3dm11/8908624


----------



## Obyboby

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *iliobossa*
> 
> i7 2600k 4.8Ghz Gtx970 1592/8316 stock bios.
> 
> 
> screen capture windows
> 
> http://www.3dmark.com/3dm11/8908624


How do I get the actual value to put in MSI Afterburner for the memory clock? I guess I need to divide your 8316 for some number? 4 Maybe?


----------



## iliobossa

I overclock with Tundermaster actual value get with HW64.Sorry my english.


----------



## Obyboby

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *iliobossa*
> 
> I overclock with Tundermaster actual value get with HW64.Sorry my english.[/quote
> 
> Could you post a screenshot of the value for memory clocks that you get on GPU-Z? (Maximum value)


----------



## xliquidx

People are seriously getting 8400+ on the mem game stable? crazy... I can bench at 8000 but games will crash with driver error within an hour.


----------



## iliobossa

2600k 4.6Ghz Gtx 970 1582/8316

image url


----------



## xliquidx

My current Firestrike.
4770k @ 4.5GHz
GTX 970 G1 @ 1572/7764 (+180core +400mem)
http://www.3dmark.com/3dm/4589783

Not going to bother pushing further. With max volts (1.27ish) I can only run another 20 or so mhz on the core compared to stock volts. The memory starts glitching at +450.


----------



## Obyboby

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *iliobossa*
> 
> 2600k 4.6Ghz Gtx 970 1582/8316
> 
> image url


Thanks!! Can you tell me the ASIC score that your card has? You can check that by clicking the top left corner of the GPU-Z window (the green icon) and selecting "read ASIC quality". I'm curious to see if it differs from mine


----------



## dean_8486

Anyone heard news of 970 G1 waterblocks?


----------



## iliobossa

66,6% ASIC
1587/8316

forum image hosting


image hosting


image hoster


----------



## Obyboby

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *iliobossa*
> 
> 66,6% ASIC
> 1587/8316]


Well done







I've pushed mine to 1515 MHz "only" so far, might try to go a bit further when I find a stable OC for my CPU (currently testing 4,7 GHz)


----------



## Edkiefer

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *flopticalcube*
> 
> That's what I saw. These are perfectly normal temps for MOSFETs. AMD cards can get up to 130C on the VRMs. Open test benches have worse cooling as there is no airflow, only convection. Even a case with slow airflow would be better. One big nothingburger, IMO.


Yes, I just tested the M3 spot which seems to be were memory chip is on back .
I let heven loop few times and got 136F/57c and that's OC'ed to 1450/7500


----------



## ufoman

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *r0ach*
> 
> If you want a real challenge, try to get Crysis 3 to not run like garbage on a 970.


Zero problems here on Asus 970, boosts nicely to 1498 and stays there, 60fps pretty much all the time at 1680x1050. I use Adaptive V-Sync in NV driver settings. GPU Load around 90% at very high detail level +SMAA 2TX, on SMAA 4X GPU usage hovers closer to 95% and the frame drops start to appear.


----------



## Obyboby

Not having a single problem or performance drop in Crysis 3. Have you tried setting the optimized config from Nvidia experience panel? Works like a charm after that, and everything (or nearly everything) is maxed out. Playing 1080p at 60 FPS stable, on stock core. Hoping to get even better performance after OCing both my CPU and GPU.


----------



## LOKI23NY

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dean_8486*
> 
> Anyone heard news of 970 G1 waterblocks?


There was a post on EK's FB page stating that the the blocks for the G1 are in sampling and could be released in two weeks. Fingers crossed:thumb:


----------



## Klocek001

I've been thinking about selling my 290 Tri-X although it is a nearly perfect card, to get myself an 970. The two cheapest versions in Poland are Gigabyte Windforce and Gainward Phantom. Which one should I choose ?


----------



## bluedevil

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Klocek001*
> 
> I've been thinking about selling my 290 Tri-X although it is a nearly perfect card, to get myself an 970. The two cheapest versions in Poland are Gigabyte Windforce and Gainward Phantom. Which one should I choose ?


I recently did that, very happy I did. Before the switch my 290 and my 3470 loaded at around 458w per my killowatt, now with a 970 its about 285w. Much less while OC'd.


----------



## HAL900

http://www.3dmark.com/3dm/4591948
beautiful clock


----------



## Klocek001

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *bluedevil*
> 
> I recently did that, very happy I did. Before the switch my 290 and my 3470 loaded at around 458w per my killowatt, now with a 970 its about 285w. Much less while OC'd.


Phantom or Windforce was my question...


----------



## wholeeo

So which is the 970 to get? My HTPC is itching for an upgrade from a GTX 660


----------



## MikeGR7

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Arizonian*
> 
> I haven't messed with DSR. What gives us that 4K simulation on a 1440p monitor? 1.78x? I'd like to give DSR a try.
> 
> *EDIT*: Just tried 1.78x and to tell you the truth I can't tell the difference to my bad eyes. LOL. I'm going to leave it on. Give some other games a go.


Ehm... why do i have the feeling you forgot to change the ingame resolution after ticking 1.78x in Nvidia panel?








Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Klocek001*
> 
> Phantom or Windforce was my question...


That's easy. WF all the way.
Phantom is full of DOAs and also the cooler is not good this round.


----------



## MikeGR7

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *wholeeo*
> 
> So which is the 970 to get? My HTPC is itching for an upgrade from a GTX 660


Money not an issue? This one:
http://www.guru3d.com/news-story/galax-hall-of-fame-gtx-970-and-980-released.html

Otherwise Gigabyte G1 for single or some prefer MSI Gaming for SLI.

That's the way until now.


----------



## wholeeo

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MikeGR7*
> 
> Money not an issue? This one:
> http://www.guru3d.com/news-story/galax-hall-of-fame-gtx-970-and-980-released.html
> 
> Otherwise Gigabyte G1 for single or some prefer MSI Gaming for SLI.
> 
> That's the way until now.


Depends on what the premium is for the Galaxy version. I don't usually spend much on the HTPC so I'll probably go with either the G1 or MSI G.


----------



## flopticalcube

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *wholeeo*
> 
> Depends on what the premium is for the Galaxy version. I don't usually spend much on the HTPC so I'll probably go with either the G1 or MSI G.


MSI Gaming, Asus Strix or EVGA ACX 2.0. They have the 0 db fan mode which might come in handy for an HTPC.


----------



## cooler2442

How is this overclock/score for my Asus Strix?










http://www.3dmark.com/3dm/4592877?


----------



## Aluc13

No one knows pricing on the galax? How is their reliability and durability I've never heard of this manufacturer


----------



## flopticalcube

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Aluc13*
> 
> No one knows pricing on the galax? How is their reliability and durability I've never heard of this manufacturer


Formerly known as Galaxy.


----------



## TFL Replica

Finally grabbed myself a G1. Quite impressed with it so far.


----------



## CrazyMonkey

Guys what about the EVGA GTX 970 SC ACX 2.0?! What is opinion about it... I'm thinking on getting one cuz of the length of it... It fits perfectly on my case ~260/275mm... I haven't found much googling it so I am asking some owners to come forward and speak up...









Tanks in advance!


----------



## hurricane28

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *cooler2442*
> 
> How is this overclock/score for my Asus Strix?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> http://www.3dmark.com/3dm/4592877?


To be honest? Its a nice overclock but a lot lower than mine. I bet you can push it higher than that because i get 14K in firestrike, proofed it some posts earlier.


----------



## thomas27

Hi Guys, can somone help me regarding the overclock my Gigabyte G1 to value around 1550 gpu and more I got mine stable now +110 without any voltage increasing but if I puss to +120..+130 and more and add some extra voltage +50 or even +87mV does not help at all.
Any solution please...many thanx..


----------



## thomas27

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *thomas27*
> 
> Hi Guys, can someone help me regarding the overclock my Gigabyte G1 to value around 1550 gpu and more I got mine stable now +110 without any voltage increasing but if I push to +120..+130 and more and add some extra voltage +50 or even +87mV does not help at all.
> Any solution please...many thanx..


----------



## InfoWarrior

I think i might get rid of one of my MSI 970's. I literally have no need for SLI @ 1080p for the games I play. Shoot me a PM if interested.


----------



## HAL900

CAREFULLY card if the wrong bios and black screen again as upload the correct bios?


----------



## Arizonian

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TFL Replica*
> 
> Finally grabbed myself a G1. Quite impressed with it so far.


Congrats and I agree too.







Are you thinking on SLI?

I passed getting a 990 for these prices. Beside I got two kids rigs and I'm splitting these at some point so it made sense.


----------



## Techboy10

Got my replacement G1 from newegg!

ASIC score of 80.1% and out of the box it's boosting to 1418MHz (old card had 62% and 1354MHz boost out of the box)!









http://www.3dmark.com/fs/3141409

Can't wait to see how far I can push it!


----------



## hurricane28

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Techboy10*
> 
> Got my replacement G1 from newegg!
> 
> ASIC score of 80.1% and out of the box it's boosting to 1418MHz (old card had 62% and 1354MHz boost out of the box)!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> http://www.3dmark.com/fs/3141409
> 
> Can't wait to see how far I can push it!


congratulation!

Now overclock the hell pout out of it and report your scores here


----------



## TahoeDust

Wow...these things are hard to find. I would like to order one today, but none of the "better" (Gigabyte G1, EVGA SC/SSC, etc) models seem to be in stock anywhere. If anyone knows where they are available at a fair price let me know.


----------



## Aluc13

Try Frys if it's near you.


----------



## TahoeDust

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Aluc13*
> 
> Try Frys if it's near you.


There are none near me.


----------



## Telemaq

What did you do with your old card? Did you return return it for an exchange? or sell it?
I still have the option to return mine, but it would be a douche move since it works as intended. I am just disappointed I am not getting the 1500MHz clocks everyone seems to be having.

Out of the box, mine boosted to 1377MHz with an ASIC score of 53%. Max stable boost clock is 1482MHz. It's probably isnt worth the hassle, but everytime I glance at this thread, I get overly jealous.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Techboy10*
> 
> Got my replacement G1 from newegg!
> 
> ASIC score of 80.1% and out of the box it's boosting to 1418MHz (old card had 62% and 1354MHz boost out of the box)!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> http://www.3dmark.com/fs/3141409
> 
> Can't wait to see how far I can push it!


----------



## Aluc13

Damn. Well just have to check everyday i guess. I kind of did that.


----------



## Techboy10

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Telemaq*
> 
> What did you do with your old card? Did you return return it for an exchange? or sell it?
> I still have the option to return mine, but it would be a douche move since it works as intended. I am just disappointed I am not getting the 1500MHz clocks everyone seems to be having.
> 
> Out of the box, mine boosted to 1377MHz with an ASIC score of 53%. Max stable boost clock is 1482MHz. It's probably isnt worth the hassle, but everytime I glance at this thread, I get overly jealous.


I had to RMA it because it started artifacting and crashing games after about 3 days in my system (even at stock clocks).


----------



## TFL Replica

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Arizonian*
> 
> Congrats and I agree too.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Are you thinking on SLI?


I think I'll be sticking with a single GPU for now (@1080p). The G1 is such a beast compared to my old 670.









Quote:


> I passed getting a 990 for these prices. Beside I got two kids rigs and I'm splitting these at some point so it made sense.


Sounds like a good plan. I always prefer to reuse old parts, rather than sell them.


----------



## hurricane28

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TahoeDust*
> 
> Wow...these things are hard to find. I would like to order one today, but none of the "better" (Gigabyte G1, EVGA SC/SSC, etc) models seem to be in stock anywhere. If anyone knows where they are available at a fair price let me know.


What about the MSI 970 gaming 4G? It works perfect for me and i get a 14K score in firestrike.


----------



## steve210

http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16814132038&nm_mc=AFC-C8Junction&cm_mmc=AFC-C8Junction-_-na-_-na-_-na&cm_sp=&AID=10446076&PID=6202798&SID=
anyone notices this reference model on newegg


----------



## wholeeo

MSI GTX 970, why you no in stock!?!


----------



## TahoeDust

Found the EVGA SSC ACX 2.0 in stock at Newegg and ordered it...very stoked. Should be quite the upgrade from my 6970.

http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16814487071&nm_mc=AFC-C8Junction&cm_mmc=AFC-C8Junction-_-na-_-na-_-na&cm_sp=&AID=10446076&PID=6202798&SID=


----------



## TahoeDust

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *wholeeo*
> 
> MSI GTX 970, why you no in stock!?!


In stock...

http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16814127832&nm_mc=AFC-C8Junction&cm_mmc=AFC-C8Junction-_-na-_-na-_-na&cm_sp=&AID=10446076&PID=6202798&SID=


----------



## wholeeo

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TahoeDust*
> 
> In stock...
> 
> http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16814127832&nm_mc=AFC-C8Junction&cm_mmc=AFC-C8Junction-_-na-_-na-_-na&cm_sp=&AID=10446076&PID=6202798&SID=


I'm anti Newegg,









Waiting on Micro Center to get their re-up. Thanks though.


----------



## TahoeDust

I kind of rushed in and bought the EVGA SSC because I had always trusted EVGA without reading this whole thread. It looks like some people were having issues with the EVGA cards. What exactly were the problems? Were they resolved? Did I make a mistake?


----------



## hurricane28

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TahoeDust*
> 
> I kind of rushed in and bought the EVGA SSC because I had always trusted EVGA without reading this whole thread. It looks like some people were having issues with the EVGA cards. What exactly were the problems? Were they resolved? Did I make a mistake?


Yes i guess you made the mistake with not getting with MSI.

IMO MSI is the best.. i heard some problems with EVGA as well and Gigabyte never sees another dime from me so that narrows it down to MSI. My previous card was an MSI as well and it performed very very well and overclocked like there is no tomorrow. So does my MSI 970 gaming 4G.


----------



## godgxjs

Hello. I would like to know which one is currently the best custom bios for the msi gtx 970. Please post it here, thanks!


----------



## Trolle BE

still dont know what to get lol
970 or 980 and the brand is even tougher to decide


----------



## dean_8486

970 g1


----------



## dejahboi

What seems to be the problem with EVGA's 970? Mine comes in the mail tomorrow and I just jumped the gun. I had nothing but good service from EVGA CS, but so far what I've been reading is that whine down sound coming from the ACX versions of their lineup. Is there anything else I'm missing out on?


----------



## Trolle BE

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dejahboi*
> 
> What seems to be the problem with EVGA's 970? Mine comes in the mail tomorrow and I just jumped the gun. I had nothing but good service from EVGA CS, but so far what I've been reading is that whine down sound coming from the ACX versions of their lineup. Is there anything else I'm missing out on?


noise and hot,and the coolers arent seated correctly on the gpu(from what ive read anyway)


----------



## TahoeDust

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Trolle BE*
> 
> noise and hot,and the coolers arent seated correctly on the gpu(from what ive read anyway)


I wonder if EVGA has corrected this on the newer cards?


----------



## cooler2442

Is anyone using Asus GPU Tweak on their Strix or is everyone just doing MSI Afterburner?


----------



## Obyboby

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *hurricane28*
> 
> What about the MSI 970 gaming 4G? It works perfect for me and i get a 14K score in firestrike.


Where can I find this Firestrike tool that everyone is using? Is it a paid software, or is there a free (eg home edition) version?


----------



## hurricane28

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Obyboby*
> 
> Where can I find this Firestrike tool that everyone is using? Is it a paid software, or is there a free (eg home edition) version?


Its an benchmark witch you can download from here: http://www.futuremark.com/benchmarks/3dmark#windows


----------



## flopticalcube

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Trolle BE*
> 
> noise and hot,and the coolers arent seated correctly on the gpu(from what ive read anyway)


The EVGA's run a little hotter than the others. The noise levels were higher but have been reduced with new firmware. The coolers are seated as intended. They are 3 heatpipe coolers which have the two largest ones contacting the GPU... as designed. They have been in use in the 760 ACX for over a year.

The biggest complaint seems to be the EVGAs are more prone to coil whine than the others although all manufacturers seem to suffer from this from one degree to another.


----------



## nagle3092

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Techboy10*
> 
> Got my replacement G1 from newegg!
> 
> ASIC score of 80.1% and out of the box it's boosting to 1418MHz (old card had 62% and 1354MHz boost out of the box)!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> http://www.3dmark.com/fs/3141409
> 
> Can't wait to see how far I can push it!


I went from an 80% to 65%....

I haven't done much playing this weekend. Just set it to 1550/7500 +87mv and started gaming. I'll tell you what though seeing that asic score first thing was a bit of a disappoint. I'm sure this one wont bench as high but that's pretty much it. I could bench just over 1600 on the other one, it would eventually crash gaming over 1575. If I'm lucky I will still be able to squeeze that out of this one.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *wholeeo*
> 
> I'm anti Newegg,


This last return pushed me over the edge with them. They charged me restocking on a defective card. Contacted CS and they said they would refund the $55.50 they wrongfully charged, still waiting for that. Contacted them again today about it.


----------



## sgtSavage

I installed the gpu tweak but all that comes up is the live streaming part.


----------



## steve210

is my idle for my msi card right


----------



## Pelinox

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *steve210*
> 
> http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16814132038&nm_mc=AFC-C8Junction&cm_mmc=AFC-C8Junction-_-na-_-na-_-na&cm_sp=&AID=10446076&PID=6202798&SID=
> anyone notices this reference model on newegg


Bugger, wish I lived in USA. For that price, i would get one

Still no sign of those in Europe, although OCUK have it listed to arrive the 7th, but at very high pricepoint.


----------



## joeh4384

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *steve210*
> 
> 
> 
> is my idle for my msi card right


The clock seems high for just idling to me.


----------



## jlhawn

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *steve210*
> 
> 
> 
> is my idle for my msi card right


should be 135mhz

this is mine right now


----------



## ivoryg37

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *steve210*
> 
> http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16814132038&nm_mc=AFC-C8Junction&cm_mmc=AFC-C8Junction-_-na-_-na-_-na&cm_sp=&AID=10446076&PID=6202798&SID=
> anyone notices this reference model on newegg


I'm actually interested in getting the reference cooler model. I wonder why no other brand has this model. Anyone know how the warranty for nvidia is? Or should I just get the Gigabyte G1?


----------



## jlhawn

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TahoeDust*
> 
> I kind of rushed in and bought the EVGA SSC because I had always trusted EVGA without reading this whole thread. It looks like some people were having issues with the EVGA cards. What exactly were the problems? Were they resolved? Did I make a mistake?


read this and look at the pics
http://www.guru3d.com/news-story/evga-geforce-gtx-970-acx-has-misaligned-gpu-vs-heatpipes.html


----------



## jlhawn

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ivoryg37*
> 
> I'm actually interested in getting the reference cooler model. I wonder why no other brand has this model. Anyone know how the warranty for nvidia is? Or should I just get the Gigabyte G1?


get the Gigabyte G1 Gaming, I am just very pleased with mine.


----------



## steve210

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jlhawn*
> 
> should be 135mhz
> 
> this is mine right now


i have my bois setting set to auto on my display


----------



## frag06

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Pelinox*
> 
> Bugger, wish I lived in USA. For that price, i would get one
> 
> Still no sign of those in Europe, although OCUK have it listed to arrive the 7th, but at very high pricepoint.


You can't buy that reference model (the link your provided). I saw that link a few days ago, but add it to your cart and you get:

We're sorry, the item you selected is a promotional item that is not available for individual sale.
You can have this item by purchasing one of the following bundles:

CyberpowerPC Gaming Desktop AMD Configurator

Original Price: $510.90
From $510.90


----------



## steve210

im using 448.48 do i need uninstall and re stall the drivers again why isnt my card downclocking do i have RMA this one


----------



## ivoryg37

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jlhawn*
> 
> get the Gigabyte G1 Gaming, I am just very pleased with mine.


I will probably get this model. I just hate that the blue light clashes with my build lol


----------



## jlhawn

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ivoryg37*
> 
> I will probably get this model. I just hate that the blue light clashes with my build lol


you can install geforce experience and dim the light or turn it off, if you don't want geforce experience (I don't)
you can unplug the light, the plug is right next to the windforce logo


----------



## steve210

i fix my problem it was my Logitech gaming software using enhance graphics settings


----------



## peaceM

Just got my Gigabyte G1 Gaming after a long wait line! Now to work on the wire management!


----------



## steve210

go figure never would of thought it would be my headset software g430 crazy background


----------



## jonny30bass

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Obyboby*
> 
> Where can I find this Firestrike tool that everyone is using? Is it a paid software, or is there a free (eg home edition) version?


I would recommend the paid version. It is such a good tool in finding your max stable overclock.


----------



## Luckael

Help, I cant access my bios in windows 8.1 since i use my gtx 970 amp extreme. When i try to attemp it shows blackscreen. Anyone has fix for this? Thank you


----------



## three6

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Trolle BE*
> 
> noise and hot,and the coolers arent seated correctly on the gpu(from what ive read anyway)


Well I own a EVGA SC 970, there are 3 heat pipes cooling it. 2 big one small, the two big ones completely cover the gpu and the small one is just there to help with anything extra absorbed by the heat sink.
My card is clocked at 1500 core and 7.8ghz mem and does not get over 70c, as for noise it is completely silent until 60c with the new bios provided by evga which turns off the fans when idling and under 60c.

Also they sent me a free back plate









Maybe I am just lucky but I think its a great card.


----------



## frag06

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Trolle BE*
> 
> still dont know what to get lol
> 970 or 980 and the brand is even tougher to decide


I say 970 and an MSI or G1.


----------



## illest86root

their awesome cards


----------



## LARGE FARVA

is anyone missing the dsr option in 344.48 drivers? i remember seeing it last week..did they remove it in .48? it was definitely there in .11 and .16 right>?


----------



## thatsmeagain

Does anyone know if the MSI GTX 970 GAMING 4G fits in the Air 240 chassis? By that I mean, the card does not hit the side panel of the case.

Edit: Nevermind, I found out it does not fit.


----------



## jlhawn

misaligned heat pipes on EVGA as posted on guru3d
and the 3rd pic is ASUS heat pipes posted on guru3d


here is the article. I'm not saying it's a bad graphics card but looking at the heat pipes contact point on the ASUS I don't see how EVGA would say theirs is acceptical.
http://www.guru3d.com/news-story/evga-geforce-gtx-970-acx-has-misaligned-gpu-vs-heatpipes.html


----------



## flopticalcube

guru3d should be ashamed of themselves. The only thing misaligned is their editorial capabilities. Hilbert has a hate hardon for EVGA.


----------



## jlhawn

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *thatsmeagain*
> 
> Does anyone know if the MSI GTX 970 GAMING 4G fits in the Air 240 chassis? By that I mean, the card does not hit the side panel of the case.


no the heat pipes will hit the side.
here is a forum converstion at Corsair with a Corsair employee and others who have tried to fit the gpu in the Air 240
http://forum.corsair.com/v3/showthread.php?t=133256


----------



## jlhawn

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *flopticalcube*
> 
> guru3d should be ashamed of themselves. The only thing misaligned is their editorial capabilities. Hilbert has a hate hardon for EVGA.


I did not know this about hilbert as they give rave reviews about everything else evga.
I feel if the gpu is staying cool who cares if a half of heat pipe is not perfectly sitting.


----------



## flopticalcube

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jlhawn*
> 
> I did not know this about hilbert as they give rave reviews about everything else evga.
> I feel if the gpu is staying cool who cares if a half of heat pipe is not perfectly sitting.


Its sitting the way it was designed to. This "issue" never seemed to appear when this heatsink was used on the 760 ACX. All of a sudden its an "issue". Go figure.


----------



## jlhawn

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *flopticalcube*
> 
> Its sitting the way it was designed to. This "issue" never seemed to appear when this heatsink was used on the 760 ACX. All of a sudden its an "issue". Go figure.


yeah I kinda figured they are making it a bigger deal then it needs to be. I just posted the info due to someone on here asking about it, and I myself like all the info I can get before making a purchase of any kind.
I didn't know about it on the 700 series as I never owned one, I went from a 600 series to the 900.


----------



## TFL Replica

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *LARGE FARVA*
> 
> is anyone missing the dsr option in 344.48 drivers? i remember seeing it last week..did they remove it in .48? it was definitely there in .11 and .16 right>?


Should still be there. Make sure you're looking at "global settings" and not "program settings".


----------



## flopticalcube

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jlhawn*
> 
> yeah I kinda figured they are making it a bigger deal then it needs to be. I just posted the info due to someone on here asking about it, and I myself like all the info I can get before making a purchase of any kind.
> I didn't know about it on the 700 series as I never owned one, I went from a 600 series to the 900.


http://www.techpowerup.com/reviews/EVGA/GTX_760_SC_ACX_Cooler/5.html

Look familiar?



There are many things EVGA got wrong with the 970 but this kind of collective internet "wisdom" is no one of them. Hilbert did guru3d a big disservice with that article.


----------



## jlhawn

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *flopticalcube*
> 
> http://www.techpowerup.com/reviews/EVGA/GTX_760_SC_ACX_Cooler/5.html
> 
> Look familiar?
> 
> 
> 
> There are many things EVGA got wrong with the 970 but this kind of collective internet "wisdom" is no one of them. Hilbert did guru3d a big disservice with that article.


yep thats the same one posted along with the pic of the ASUS cooler with all 3 pipes making contact.
looks like guru used the same pic from years ago. the one I posted though shows the fan connector.


----------



## flopticalcube

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jlhawn*
> 
> yep I just posted that pic along with the pic of the ASUS cooler with all 3 pipes making contact.


Look carefully. The pic you posted was the 970. I posted the 760. There is one subtle difference and its not "misaligned" heatpipes.


----------



## jlhawn

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *flopticalcube*
> 
> Look carefully. The pic you posted was the 970. I posted the 760. There is one subtle difference and its not "misaligned" heatpipes.


the 760 is all copper?


----------



## jonny30bass

Does anybody know how I can mod my bios to have a constant core clock speed while in the p00 state (which I believe is the state used for gaming)? The reason I ask is because I want my card to behave like K-boost from Precision X is enabled (but only while gaming) although I am not even using it. I also want to program my max game stable core clock as the default frequency for 3d applications so that I don't have to use any overclocking software.

So far my bios has my preferred power limit settings, a custom fan profile, my max game stable memory frequency as the default memory frequency for 3d applications, and a constant voltage in 3d applications. I just need to set my core clock so that it is fixed to my max game stable frequency in 3d applications.

Thank you for any help!

EDIT: Never mind I figured it out! I love my bios now! My bios makes it so that my max game stable core and memory clocks are set as the default 3d clocks and there is no throttling at all because boost is disabled. So basically it is like I have K-boost enabled when I use any kind of application that uses 3d clocks. Also the voltage is set to a constant voltage that I chose to use. I don't need to use any oc software anymore now!


----------



## flopticalcube

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jlhawn*
> 
> the 760 is all copper?


Correct... ish. They are both all copper but the 970 has been given a spanky nickel coating to make it look... better. Guru3d used the techpowerup review photo: http://www.techpowerup.com/reviews/EVGA/GTX_970_SC_ACX_Cooler/4.html


----------



## jlhawn

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *flopticalcube*
> 
> Correct... ish. They are both all copper but the 970 has been given a spanky nickel coating to make it look... better. Guru3d used the techpowerup review photo: http://www.techpowerup.com/reviews/EVGA/GTX_970_SC_ACX_Cooler/4.html


dirty dogs at guru, their article says they took the 970 apart, sounds like a little lie on their part.
oh well I'm happy with my gigabyte


----------



## Aluc13

The option is there. I have those drivers. Where are you looking under?


----------



## frag06

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jlhawn*
> 
> dirty dogs at guru, their article says they took the 970 apart, sounds like a little lie on their part.
> oh well I'm happy with my gigabyte


In that article they say: *Photos from reviews* with the cooler removed show clearly that the GPU is mounted way off the position of the heatpipes.

I don't think they did anything wrong here. Hilbert reacted the same way most enthusiasts did. The article does read a little biased, but everyone can still draw their own conclusions.


----------



## steve210

my computer crash for the second time in two weeks i have new msi 970 bought on the 10-23-14. ive done a clear cmos done two memtest86 and windows memory test no errors. tested the gpu memory test no errors. also tested diskdriver checking no errors and no file error either. i have the corsair professional series hx750 (cmpsu-750hx) 750w atx12v 2.3 / eps12v 2.91 sli ready crossfire ready 80 plus silver im sure it is the psu i have had over 2.5 years i thinks dieing.

i ill be picking up this new power supply from postal service CORSAIR HX Series HX750 750W ATX12V 2.3 / EPS12V 2.91 SLI CrossFire 80 PLUS GOLD Certified Modular Active PFC Power Supply New 4th Gen CPU Certified Haswell Ready
System
- Provider
[ Name] Microsoft-Windows-Kernel-Power
[ Guid] {331C3B3A-2005-44C2-AC5E-77220C37D6B4}

EventID 41

Version 2

Level 1

Task 63

Opcode 0

Keywords 0x8000000000000002

- TimeCreated

[ SystemTime] 2014-11-04T03:56:17.621603800Z

EventRecordID 133983

Correlation

- Execution

[ ProcessID] 4
[ ThreadID] 8

Channel System

Computer stephen-PC

- Security

[ UserID] S-1-5-18

- EventData

BugcheckCode 0
BugcheckParameter1 0x0
BugcheckParameter2 0x0
BugcheckParameter3 0x0
BugcheckParameter4 0x0
SleepInProgress false
PowerButtonTimestamp 0


----------



## Desma

For the people who got over 1500Mhz (Single GPU, Stock Cooling) on their overclock. How did you do it? What were your OC settings and other stuff?



^My current stable OC^


----------



## jonny30bass

EDIT: Moved to the following thread: http://www.overclock.net/t/1522651/disable-boost-and-bake-in-max-game-stable-clocks-for-maxwell-ii


----------



## Sader0

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MikeGR7*
> 
> Ehm... why do i have the feeling you forgot to change the ingame resolution after ticking 1.78x in Nvidia panel?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> That's easy. WF all the way.
> Phantom is full of DOAs and also the cooler is not good this round.


Has gigabyte fixed the high fan RPM during card idle ? 1500 rpm is very annoying

Thanks


----------



## technologies

http://forums.evga.com/EVGA-GTX-970-ACX-Firmware-Update-v11-m2228516.aspx

start-offset: 18A4A4
length: 2BC00

If you want to extract any bios for infos, I wouldn't recommend cross flashing any cards.


----------



## DjXbeat

This is for Gigabyte G1 and OC version user.

950rpm in idlle

My Quiet Fan Settings


----------



## Sader0

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DjXbeat*
> 
> This is for Gigabyte G1 and OC version user.
> 
> 950rpm in idlle
> 
> My Quiet Fan Settings


Can you post screenshot from GPU-Z + MSI Ab card being idle ?
I also can change in BIOS my R9 270X lower RPM to 5-10%(instead of 20%) however minimum of 1400 rpm is still there.


----------



## MikeGR7

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Sader0*
> 
> Has gigabyte fixed the high fan RPM during card idle ? 1500 rpm is very annoying
> 
> Thanks


Not gigabyte, people around here fixed it with a custom bios.
Mine runs at 1050 rpm and it's super quiet.
Just a flash away.


----------



## DjXbeat

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Sader0*
> 
> Can you post screenshot from GPU-Z + MSI Ab card being idle ?


Sure.


----------



## Sader0

thanks a lot ! Can you also tell me the exact GPU model from Gb and card revision if possible ?
What is the lowest possible RPM ?

Looking to create really quiet system inside Silverstone RVZ01 mITX

Thanks


----------



## DjXbeat

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Sader0*
> 
> thanks a lot ! Can you also tell me the exact GPU model from Gb and card revision if possible ?
> What is the lowest possible RPM ?
> 
> Looking to create really quiet system inside Silverstone RVZ01 mITX
> 
> Thanks


I have Gigabyte GTX970 Windforcex3 OC (GV-N970WF3OC-4GD) rev. 1.0
Now im trying to get SIlent mode without no rpm in idlle


----------



## Sader0

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DjXbeat*
> 
> I have Gigabyte GTX970 Windforcex3 OC (GV-N970WF3OC-4GD) rev. 1.0
> Now im trying to get SIlent mode without no rpm in idlle


Nice one ! Now I have another candidate for purchase 
thanks for you information !


----------



## DjXbeat

My Silent Bios for Gigabyte GTX970 G1 and OC

http://www12.zippyshare.com/v/8871046/file.html

-under 50C - 950rpm
-50C - 1100rpm
-55C - 1200rpm
-60C - 1400rpm
-65C - 1600rpm
-70C - 1800rpm


----------



## MikeGR7

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Sader0*
> 
> Nice one ! Now I have another candidate for purchase
> thanks for you information !


I highly suggest that you opt for the 970 G1 Gaming version though.
http://www.guru3d.com/articles-pages/gigabyte-geforce-gtx-970-g1-gaming-review,1.html


----------



## Cakewalk_S

Well I think im pretty happy with my overclocks. Nothing to wow about but I'm definitely 1500mhz stable... no crashes at all. I'm trying to tone down the volts but im stable at 1500mhz @ 1.212v...seeing if I can go lower...

This is with modded bios btw.


----------



## Obyboby

Do you guys think that a GOOD 650W PSU (80+ Gold) would be able to power 2 GTX 970s in SLI?
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Cakewalk_S*
> 
> Well I think im pretty happy with my overclocks. Nothing to wow about but I'm definitely 1500mhz stable... no crashes at all. I'm trying to tone down the volts but im stable at 1500mhz @ 1.212v...seeing if I can go lower...
> 
> This is with modded bios btw.


Did you manually set the fans to be off in idle? If yes, can you post a screenshot of the settings used? I woul like to achieve the same result on my G1 Gaming, which now runs at 900/1000 RPM in idle but I'd rather switch them off at low temps.


----------



## Cakewalk_S

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Obyboby*
> 
> Do you guys think that a GOOD 650W PSU (80+ Gold) would be able to power 2 GTX 970s in SLI?
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Cakewalk_S*
> 
> Well I think im pretty happy with my overclocks. Nothing to wow about but I'm definitely 1500mhz stable... no crashes at all. I'm trying to tone down the volts but im stable at 1500mhz @ 1.212v...seeing if I can go lower...
> 
> This is with modded bios btw.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Did you manually set the fans to be off in idle? If yes, can you post a screenshot of the settings used? I woul like to achieve the same result on my G1 Gaming, which now runs at 900/1000 RPM in idle but I'd rather switch them off at low temps.
Click to expand...

Asus bios has passive fan curve till I think like 55-60c... So leaving the fans as they are is fine. I will never reach the threshold for the fans to turn on... As you see my max load temp is 39c... Im typically under 42c 24/7 with any games or benchmarks... Unless it's unusually warm in the house


----------



## Telstar

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Obyboby*
> 
> Do you guys think that a GOOD 650W PSU (80+ Gold) would be able to power 2 GTX 970s in SLI?


Yes. Look at Seasonic Platinum - there arent many quality units of such "low" wattage.


----------



## Obyboby

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Telstar*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Obyboby*
> 
> Do you guys think that a GOOD 650W PSU (80+ Gold) would be able to power 2 GTX 970s in SLI?
> 
> 
> 
> Yes. Look at Seasonic Platinum - there arent many quality units of such "low" wattage.
Click to expand...

I have an XFX XTR650W 80+ Gold PSU, full modular. Good enough? It should be produced by seasonic..


----------



## Obyboby

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Cakewalk_S*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Obyboby*
> 
> Do you guys think that a GOOD 650W PSU (80+ Gold) would be able to power 2 GTX 970s in SLI?
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Cakewalk_S*
> 
> Well I think im pretty happy with my overclocks. Nothing to wow about but I'm definitely 1500mhz stable... no crashes at all. I'm trying to tone down the volts but im stable at 1500mhz @ 1.212v...seeing if I can go lower...
> 
> This is with modded bios btw.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Did you manually set the fans to be off in idle? If yes, can you post a screenshot of the settings used? I woul like to achieve the same result on my G1 Gaming, which now runs at 900/1000 RPM in idle but I'd rather switch them off at low temps.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Asus bios has passive fan curve till I think like 55-60c... So leaving the fans as they are is fine. I will never reach the threshold for the fans to turn on... As you see my max load temp is 39c... Im typically under 42c 24/7 with any games or benchmarks... Unless it's unusually warm in the house
Click to expand...

Sorry for double posting

Heh, that's exactly what I would like to achieve, but I can't seem to find the right values to set in my card's BIOS to keep the fans off at idle. Perhaps when the fans are off the tempo rise almost immediately to 40 degrees and trigger the fans? (which I believe to be set to spin up at 1300 RPM when the card hits 40 Degrees)? Is this possible? I'm talking about 10 seconds with the fans off, or maybe less.


----------



## Telstar

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Obyboby*
> 
> I have an XFX XTR650W 80+ Gold PSU, full modular. Good enough? It should be produced by seasonic..


Let me clarify: any decent 650W PSU will be able to power a 970 sli (also overclocked unless we are on a 5980X with a high OC). If I were to buy one, the seasonic platinum is the best 650/660W unit currently available. If you're not in a hurry, some titanium units from CTW, Enhance and other manufacturers will be available before Xmas.


----------



## Obyboby

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Telstar*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Obyboby*
> 
> I have an XFX XTR650W 80+ Gold PSU, full modular. Good enough? It should be produced by seasonic..
> 
> 
> 
> Let me clarify: any decent 650W PSU will be able to power a 970 sli (also overclocked unless we are on a 5980X with a high OC). If I were to buy one, the seasonic platinum is the best 650/660W unit currently available. If you're not in a hurry, some titanium units from CTW, Enhance and other manufacturers will be available before Xmas.
Click to expand...

The psu I mentioned was purchased less than one month ago. So it's going to be the one I would use for a SLI of 970s in case I decided to make one. So, is it going to be OK?


----------



## Telstar

Yes.


----------



## Obyboby

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Telstar*
> 
> Yes.


AWESOME. I might be purchasing one extra card in a. Few months then. I wonder if that will help me dramatically increase my fps rate in the latest games







or even let me play at full details at 1440p pr similar.. Right above 1080p


----------



## MikeGR7

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Obyboby*
> 
> AWESOME. I might be purchasing one extra card in a. Few months then. I wonder if that will help me dramatically increase my fps rate in the latest games
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> or even let me play at full details at 1440p pr similar.. Right above 1080p


You'll play everything [email protected]
Your psu is perfectly fine.


----------



## Nark96

http://www.geforce.co.uk/pick-your-path-game-bundle
Interesting NVIDIA is going down a similar route to AMD with the bundle offer on the 900 series GPU's
Just thought I'd share


----------



## Rahldrac

I'm guessing it does not concern people who have already bought one or two cards?

Edit:
New drivers out from Nvidia.


----------



## Klocek001

Since I don't want to jump to 970 too soon, I'd like to ask the owners how AA affects the performance.
I know my 290 is worse (or not as good) than 970 at 1080p, but on the other hand I use Ultra SMAA on every game I play through RadeonPro and it gives me literally zero percent performance drop.


----------



## Serandur

I'm still trying to get a 970 that doesn't buzz (








), let alone two for SLI. Lack of availability hasn't made it easy.


----------



## Hackslash

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Rahldrac*
> 
> I'm guessing it does not concern people who have already bought one or two cards?
> 
> Edit:
> New drivers out from Nvidia.


it would be nice if they showed some appreciation for early adopters... but i doubt it.

and about the new drivers... iam scared of new drivers







can somebody please try them?


----------



## Techboy10

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Nark96*
> 
> http://www.geforce.co.uk/pick-your-path-game-bundle
> Interesting NVIDIA is going down a similar route to AMD with the bundle offer on the 900 series GPU's
> Just thought I'd share


The heck? I want a free game. I just bought my 970 last week!


----------



## Nark96

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Techboy10*
> 
> The heck? I want a free game. I just bought my 970 last week!


Well that's tough luck I'm afraid


----------



## Nark96

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Hackslash*
> 
> it would be nice if they showed some appreciation for early adopters... but i doubt it.
> 
> and about the new drivers... iam scared of new drivers
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> can somebody please try them?


Installed them here and they're working fine and dandy with my GTX 780 Classified. I know I don't have a 900 series card, but I thought I'd just say since the first set of 344.XX drivers were terrible for 700 series cards.


----------



## Ultisym

Well im officially a 970 owner. Dumped the 770s this weekend and installed a pair of ASUS Strix 970s.
No buzz
Clean install
Great results.
No overclocks on anything, fresh win 7 build etc and the out of the box firestrike on both was 14351. Will be adding my G-10s and H-90s this weekend and get everything back to where I want it as far as OCs and see what I can push these GPUs too. So far im in love.


----------



## jonny30bass

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Hackslash*
> 
> it would be nice if they showed some appreciation for early adopters... but i doubt it.
> 
> and about the new drivers... iam scared of new drivers
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> can somebody please try them?


Sweet! These new drivers must have just came out. I checked last night before I went to bed and 344.48 was the latest. I recently went back to 344.16 because custom resolutions would not work correctly for me on 344.48. Hopefully custom resolutions work correctly for me on 344.60.


----------



## dante`afk

I want 2 games because I got 2 cards.

Ima gonna sent these back and just reorder 2?


----------



## Nark96

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dante`afk*
> 
> I want 2 games because I got 2 cards.
> 
> Ima gonna sent these back and just reorder 2?


Hmmmm would be interesting to see if they accept your return. But if it works out let us know. Worth a try!


----------



## dante`afk

welp, newegg is the best!


----------



## jonny30bass

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dante`afk*
> 
> welp, newegg is the best!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


Wow that was really nice of them.


----------



## Techboy10

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Nark96*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Techboy10*
> 
> The heck? I want a free game. I just bought my 970 last week!
> 
> 
> 
> Well that's tough luck I'm afraid
Click to expand...

Looks like the deal actually started on 10/20 and I ordered mine on 10/29 so I'm gonna get in touch with Newegg to see if I get a code (which I definitely should).


----------



## Hackslash

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Techboy10*
> 
> Looks like the deal actually started on 10/20 and I ordered mine on 10/29 so I'm gonna get in touch with Newegg to see if I get a code (which I definitely should).


i dont like this kind of stuff...

i think every buyer is eligable, i feel cheated getting mine on 08.10.


----------



## Nark96

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dante`afk*
> 
> welp, newegg is the best!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


You lucky little thing, I'm jealous hehe


----------



## Nark96

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Techboy10*
> 
> Looks like the deal actually started on 10/20 and I ordered mine on 10/29 so I'm gonna get in touch with Newegg to see if I get a code (which I definitely should).


Worth a shot, go for it man!








Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Hackslash*
> 
> i dont like this kind of stuff...
> 
> i think every buyer is eligable, i feel cheated getting mine on 08.10.


You bought yours almost a month ago, I think that's fair. They wont give you a code, I'm afraid. If you'd bought your last week I'd say go for it and its worth a shot, but I doubt they'll give you a code a month after purchase.


----------



## cooler2442

Anyone have luck with Tigerdirect giving codes? My 970 arrived from them last week.


----------



## bluedevil

On chat right now with Newegg. Getting sent a code.







FC4 here I come!


----------



## semitope

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Telemaq*
> 
> What did you do with your old card? Did you return return it for an exchange? or sell it?
> I still have the option to return mine, but it would be a douche move since it works as intended. I am just disappointed I am not getting the 1500MHz clocks everyone seems to be having.
> 
> Out of the box, mine boosted to 1377MHz with an ASIC score of 53%. Max stable boost clock is 1482MHz. It's probably isnt worth the hassle, but everytime I glance at this thread, I get overly jealous.


is that 1482 reported without GPU stress or is it what you see in GPUz and other programs when you have the GPU under load?


----------



## Nark96

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *bluedevil*
> 
> On chat right now with Newegg. Getting sent a code.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> FC4 here I come!


Why FC4? get ACU hehe


----------



## SalmonTaco

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *bluedevil*
> 
> On chat right now with Newegg. Getting sent a code.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> FC4 here I come!


I'm about to do the same thing.


----------



## semitope

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Nark96*
> 
> Why FC4? get ACU hehe


if I get through I'm thinking fc4 is the best choice. I have never been much into the ac games past maybe an hour and the crew is unknown to me. I'm not in the states so would anyone like to be a saint and have my code shipped to them?







I have to ask if they will do digital. Not sure it makes sense shipping it overseas.


----------



## Techboy10

Got in touch with Newegg, they verified that I am indeed eligable for the Pick Your Path promotion and now I should be receiving a code by email soon. Quick and painless experience with customer service.

However I do not like that I had to get in touch with them in the first place. I bought my 970 9 days after the promotion started and didn't even know about it until today since it wasn't listed on the purchase page when I bought it.

Whatever, at least I got my free game! Now to decide what game to get with the code...


----------



## semitope

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Techboy10*
> 
> Got in touch with Newegg, they verified that I am indeed eligable for the Pick Your Path promotion and now I should be receiving a code by email soon. Quick and painless experience with customer service.
> 
> However I do not like that I had to get in touch with them in the first place. I bought my 970 9 days after the promotion started and didn't even know about it until today since it wasn't listed on the purchase page when I bought it.
> 
> Whatever, at least I got my free game! Now to decide what game to get with the code...


you are certain it started on the 20th?

Ohhhh yeah, getting my code. Lily X rocks


----------



## Nark96

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *semitope*
> 
> you are certain it started on the 20th?
> 
> Ohhhh yeah, getting my code. Lily X rocks


http://www.geforce.co.uk/pick-your-path-game-bundle/terms
All the info you need


----------



## Xcelsior

It says November 4th?


----------



## Nark96

I'm unsure whether I should upgrade from my 780 Classified, seeing all these new GPU's is very tempting


----------



## Nark96

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Xcelsior*
> 
> It says November 4th?


Yeah the promotions starts from today onwards till the 31st January 2015









Sooooo.... anyone wanna thank me for posting the link for the promotion rofl


----------



## SalmonTaco

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *semitope*
> 
> you are certain it started on the 20th?
> 
> Ohhhh yeah, getting my code. Lily X rocks


Agreed - Lily X is awesome. I ordered mine on 10/17 and they hooked me up without any hassles.


----------



## jlhawn

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Desma*
> 
> For the people who got over 1500Mhz (Single GPU, Stock Cooling) on their overclock. How did you do it? What were your OC settings and other stuff?
> 
> 
> 
> ^My current stable OC^


----------



## cooler2442

Is anyone else's Asus Strix throttling? I just ran 3Dmark and GPUZ is saying its not going over 405core 405 memory. The card is sitting at 30C. Am I doing something else wrong?


----------



## semitope

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *cooler2442*
> 
> Is anyone else's Asus Strix throttling? I just ran 3Dmark and GPUZ is saying its not going over 405core 405 memory. The card is sitting at 30C. Am I doing something else wrong?


take a pick of the settings. If its throttling you can try raising power limit, temperature target.


----------



## cooler2442

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *semitope*
> 
> take a pick of the settings. If its throttling you can try raising power limit, temperature target.


Power is raised to 120 in afterburner and temp target is 91.


----------



## frag06

The MSI Gaming 970 is in-stock at Newegg.


----------



## Anglis

My babies arrived this morning!


----------



## Ultisym

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Anglis*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> My babies arrived this morning!


Nice







Your gonna love them


----------



## civerol

I couldn't resist any longer - also my shop ordered again some 970's and they will be this week again in stock, so I bought myself a second Msi 970 with the led eVga bridge. Everything should arrive this weekend or next week.









Hope that I will get a card with a good Asic percent. Some say the Asic number says nothing, but I had 3 cards (560 Ti, 7970 Matrix, 780 Ti Matrix) with a score of 68-72% and they were all bad -> artifacts and weird temperature... I don't want to RMA a card again :/ - Also I hope that the temperature isn't that high in Sli since my airflow is well and there is a slot free.


----------



## XanderDylan

Just received mine yesterday and got a slight overclock, running stable and cool right now. Really want to hit 1500MHz boost clock, it gets up to 1478ish when the GPU is cool enough (which is why I manually set the fan to around 70%)


----------



## TahoeDust

I have had some issues with Newegg over the years, but they really did me right this time. I ordered my card yesterday late afternoon for overnight delivery and they got it shipped out same day. Then after reading about the Pick Your Path promotion that started today I hopped on the chat and asked to be included. They immediately created an order for me and will be sending my free game code my way...



To make things even better while I was on the chat with Newegg the FedEx man knocks on the door!


----------



## XanderDylan

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TahoeDust*
> 
> I have had some issues with Newegg over the years, but they really did me right this time. I ordered my card yesterday late afternoon for overnight delivery and they got it shipped out same day. Then after reading about the Pick Your Path promotion that started today I hopped on the chat and asked to be included. They immediately created an order for me and will be sending my free game code my way...
> 
> 
> 
> To make things even better while I was on the chat with Newegg the FedEx man knocks on the door!


Lucky! I just read about this promotion! I ordered mine on Thursday through Amazon and received it yesterday. I doubt they would be willing to do the same thing Newegg did for you, but I'm gonna have to give that a try because I'm really wanting Far Cry 4!


----------



## dante`afk

after 1 month of stable overclock my card started to reset today while playing starcraft2.....


----------



## doza

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *cooler2442*
> 
> Is anyone else's Asus Strix throttling? I just ran 3Dmark and GPUZ is saying its not going over 405core 405 memory. The card is sitting at 30C. Am I doing something else wrong?


strix will start to throttle around 1470mhz and up depending on benchmark, for higer clock ul need custom bios with unlocked TDP so u can have stable clocks, but ul not go far with strix 1530ish is max i have seen stable... that 8 pin power is just killing this card


----------



## TahoeDust

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *XanderDylan*
> 
> Lucky! I just read about this promotion! I ordered mine on Thursday through Amazon and received it yesterday. I doubt they would be willing to do the same thing Newegg did for you, but I'm gonna have to give that a try because I'm really wanting Far Cry 4!


Far Cry 4 was one of the big reasons I bought this card. Getting it for free is really icing on the cake.


----------



## bluedevil

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TahoeDust*
> 
> Far Cry 4 was one of the big reasons I bought this card. Getting it for free is really icing on the cake.


I was gonna buy it anyways,







Now hopefully I can play it on Nov 18th when it launches, not when it ships.


----------



## TahoeDust

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *bluedevil*
> 
> I was gonna buy it anyways,
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Now hopefully I can play it on Nov 18th when it launches, not when it ships.


Nice! I just got my Product Key email from Newegg. They really hooked it up this time!


----------



## XanderDylan

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TahoeDust*
> 
> Far Cry 4 was one of the big reasons I bought this card. Getting it for free is really icing on the cake.


I heard that anyone who purchased cards from Oct 20th on Newegg gets the promotional card, but I'm not sure about Amazon yet. Must have it...lol


----------



## Perfect_Chaos

Yesterday i was playing L4D2 and i had the console open on the main menu, i noticed a checkerboard effect flash quickly at certain times over the console menu but not anywhere else.. never noticed this happen before, is there likely to be any problem with my 970 or not? I've not seen that happen anywhere else and i've been trying to get it to happen again but it won't. Little bit strange.


----------



## wholeeo

Amazon bends over backwards for their customers, they'll def take care of you.


----------



## Hackslash

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dante`afk*
> 
> after 1 month of stable overclock my card started to reset today while playing starcraft2.....


same here mine died today playing evolve....

i changed nothing now it runs fine again









soooo i guess driver


----------



## Aluc13

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Hackslash*
> 
> same here mine died today playing evolve....
> 
> i changed nothing now it runs fine again
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> soooo i guess driver


is this the new drivers


----------



## neel

hi


----------



## SalmonTaco

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *XanderDylan*
> 
> I heard that anyone who purchased cards from Oct 20th on Newegg gets the promotional card, but I'm not sure about Amazon yet. Must have it...lol


I ordered mine (from Newegg) on the 17th and they hooked me up with a promo code.


----------



## neel

Hi, I have zotac gtx 970 amp extreme the card boost clock is 1355 MHz but while playing games it boosts to 1392 MHz. The problem is if i overclock it even a bit or may b a lot the card does not cross 1392 mhz mark. Any idea how to fix?


----------



## lapino

thinking about selling my gtx780ti with accelero cooler to get a gtx790. main reason is to get an ever more cool and silent card (strix or msi). stupid or not?


----------



## ironhide138

So how does the games promo work? Is it certain stores only? Or if I order from.ncox, new egg, direct Canada etc... its all good? Is it just a code in an email? BecUse right know, no ones advertising it on their site.

Also... Asus strix, or gigabyte g1?


----------



## Name Change

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ironhide138*
> 
> So how does the games promo work? Is it certain stores only? Or if I order from.ncox, new egg, direct Canada etc... its all good? Is it just a code in an email? BecUse right know, no ones advertising it on their site.
> 
> Also... Asus strix, or gigabyte g1?


Ncix shows the free game code after you click on the card and the page loads, newegg shows 1 free gift over the video cards. I was able to get Free coupon and i order my card on OCT.2nd .
Guess I'll snag copy of Far Cry 4, be first far cry game since first I have played. Hoping it don't suck lol.


----------



## cooler2442

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ironhide138*
> 
> So how does the games promo work? Is it certain stores only? Or if I order from.ncox, new egg, direct Canada etc... its all good? Is it just a code in an email? BecUse right know, no ones advertising it on their site.
> 
> Also... Asus strix, or gigabyte g1?


It's probably only certain participating retailers. For example Amazon does not participate in AMD's rewards.


----------



## Aluc13

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ironhide138*
> 
> So how does the games promo work? Is it certain stores only? Or if I order from.ncox, new egg, direct Canada etc... its all good? Is it just a code in an email? BecUse right know, no ones advertising it on their site.
> 
> Also... Asus strix, or gigabyte g1?


if only those two choices the g1


----------



## TwiggLe

Looking to upgrade my HD 7950 to a GTX 970, anyone recommend a particular brand/model?


----------



## jlhawn

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TwiggLe*
> 
> Looking to upgrade my HD 7950 to a GTX 970, anyone recommend a particular brand/model?


I like my Gigabyte G1 Gaming, the top 3 are Gigabyte, MSI, and ASUS, in that order.


----------



## jonny30bass

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Perfect_Chaos*
> 
> Yesterday i was playing L4D2 and i had the console open on the main menu, i noticed a checkerboard effect flash quickly at certain times over the console menu but not anywhere else.. never noticed this happen before, is there likely to be any problem with my 970 or not? I've not seen that happen anywhere else and i've been trying to get it to happen again but it won't. Little bit strange.


normally that pink checkerboard pattern in source games means that there is a missing texture.


----------



## TwiggLe

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jlhawn*
> 
> I like my Gigabyte G1 Gaming, the top 3 are Gigabyte, MSI, and ASUS, in that order.


There anything I should look out for in each one? Coil whine, louder than the other model's fans, known to run hot etc?


----------



## jlhawn

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TwiggLe*
> 
> There anything I should look out for in each one? Coil whine, louder than the other model's fans, known to run hot etc?


they all have had coil whine complaints, (mine is quiet) they all run very cool. the MSI fans don't spin up until the gpu reaches 60c (I think thats the temp) it's designed this way, some have complained about the Gigabyte fan spinning to high at idle (1600 rpm) but I can't here it so I don't care about the fan speed.
my Gigabyte overclocks very good.


----------



## TwiggLe

Thanks for the tips, and my current MSI TF3 HD7950 has coil whine issues also. I don't really hear it often but once in awhile I do. I think I've gotten used to it really.
Guess I go try to find what's in stock on amazon.

Seems to be the biggest issue finding it in stock and not price hiked cause of the supply of cards.


----------



## jlhawn

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TwiggLe*
> 
> Thanks for the tips, and my current MSI TF3 HD7950 has coil whine issues also. I don't really hear it often but once in awhile I do. I think I've gotten used to it really.
> Guess I go try to find what's in stock on amazon.
> 
> Seems to be the biggest issue finding it in stock and not price hiked cause of the supply of cards.


it took me 2 weeks of searching to get mine. lots have reported the coil whine had stopped after burning in the gpu on a benchmark such as Firestrike or Heaven 4.0
if you check new egg every 30mins like I did you can catch the 970 coming back in stock.
also the one with the most complaints is EVGA for temps. and the PNY for a cheap ugly cover.
and be careful with Amazon 3rd party sellers will add 50 bucks to suggested retail price as they know the gpu is hard to get.


----------



## three6

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jlhawn*
> 
> it took me 2 weeks of searching to get mine. lots have reported the coil whine had stopped after burning in the gpu on a benchmark such as Firestrike or Heaven 4.0
> if you check new egg every 30mins like I did you can catch the 970 coming back in stock.
> also the one with the most complaints is EVGA for temps. and the PNY for a cheap ugly cover.
> and be careful with Amazon 3rd party sellers will add 50 bucks to suggested retail price as they know the gpu is hard to get.


I must be lucky, my EVGA SC 970 clock to 1501 core and 7.8ghz mem, never gets above 70c, new bios from evga sets the fans to stay off till 60c. No coil whine and a got my free back plate in the mail last week.

*knocks on wood*


----------



## HAL900

http://images68.fotosik.pl/337/51411fbe9f53060a.jpg


----------



## Obyboby

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jlhawn*
> 
> they all have had coil whine complaints, (mine is quiet) they all run very cool. the MSI fans don't spin up until the gpu reaches 60c (I think thats the temp) it's designed this way, some have complained about the Gigabyte fan spinning to high at idle (1600 rpm) but I can't here it so I don't care about the fan speed.
> my Gigabyte overclocks very good.


Gigabyte spins at 1300 on stock bios.. managed to get it at 900


----------



## Hackslash

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Aluc13*
> 
> is this the new drivers


nope iam still on the first maxwell drivers

344.16


----------



## jlhawn

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Obyboby*
> 
> Gigabyte spins at 1300 on stock bios.. managed to get it at 900


I have not messed with my gpu bios yet, just checked again and it shows fan rpm at 1599 to 1604


----------



## Aluc13

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Hackslash*
> 
> nope iam still on the first maxwell drivers
> 
> 344.16


kind of wondering how the new ones are working out.


----------



## Hackslash

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jlhawn*
> 
> I have not messed with my gpu bios yet, just checked again and it shows fan rpm at 1599 to 1604


yeah but thats really easy to fix
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Aluc13*
> 
> kind of wondering how the new ones are working out.


yup iam gonna try them maybe


----------



## ideaidea

Guys, what happens with the warranty on G1 if I install water cooling on it? Can I also overclock or edit BIOS?


----------



## Hackslash

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ideaidea*
> 
> Guys, what happens with the warranty on G1 if I install water cooling on it? Can I also overclock or edit BIOS?


warranty is gone


----------



## xliquidx

Well 1500/7800 bench stable, crashes within 10 minutes of new cod lol
goes to show how useless bench testing is
time for some more volts


----------



## Obyboby

Here is a test I made:



Not too bad, hopefully I can push it a bit more then if it's stable I might flash it using jonny30bas's tutorial


----------



## dante`afk

what test did you make? I am 120% sure these clocks are not gamestable.


----------



## Obyboby

Talking to me? I've been playing cs:go and crysis 3 for the whole evening/night. I'm pretty sure these two softwares can be defined as games.... Also, why would you say that?


----------



## xliquidx

Wow nvidia still haven't patched the sli voltage bug in the new drivers... seriously guys... drivers are horrible lately


----------



## nagle3092

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Hackslash*
> 
> warranty is gone


Gigabyte doesnt use "warranty void if removed" stickers so as long as he/she doesnt physically damage it there should be no issues.


----------



## Cannonkill

Loook at what was on my heat sink. Come on msi quality controle.


----------



## jlhawn

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Cannonkill*
> 
> 
> Loook at what was on my heat sink. Come on msi quality controle.


wth is that? part of someones lunch? looks like a piece of lettuce from the salad.


----------



## denalb

First attempt at overclocking the EVGA 970 FTW with the stock unmodded bios. 1559mhz was max observed on the run. Now to see how stable it is.

http://www.3dmark.com/fs/3150213


----------



## kjekay

Count me in, i just ordered a Gigabyte G1 970 for the winter


----------



## Aluc13

That doesn't look good at all. Makes me wonder what's under mine...


----------



## Cannonkill

It was some double sides tape stuff. Like maby something from packaging maeby, good thing i decided to replace the thermal paste.


----------



## TwiggLe

So I was going to order the G1 but it's out of stock through amazon (Have a bunch of gift cards.) and no ETA on when more will be in.

Which would/should i go with next?


----------



## r0ach

344.60 driver is junk. 344.16 has good and twitchy mouse movement which is comparable to older drivers like 267.59 that weren't laggy. 344.48 is buggy where mouse movement is way faster than normal for some reason. Then they fix the problem in 344.60 driver, however, mouse response is now more sluggish than it should be. So basically no reason to use any driver except 344.16 so far. 344.10 might be good but didn't test it.

You also need to disable "Nvidia virtual audio" in device manager of Win8.1 anytime you install a new driver because it's a HUGE lag fest as well.


----------



## ASO7




----------



## jlhawn

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TwiggLe*
> 
> So I was going to order the G1 but it's out of stock through amazon (Have a bunch of gift cards.) and no ETA on when more will be in.
> 
> Which would/should i go with next?


http://www.amazon.com/ASUS-STRIX-GTX970-DC20C-4GD5-Graphics-Cards/dp/B00NJ9BJ8G/ref=sr_1_6?ie=UTF8&qid=1415151514&sr=8-6&keywords=msi+970+gtx


----------



## Anglis

Just ran Firestrike with a slight O.C

Core Clock +150


----------



## jonny30bass

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *r0ach*
> 
> 344.60 driver is junk. 344.16 has good and twitchy mouse movement which is comparable to older drivers like 267.59 that weren't laggy. 344.48 is buggy where mouse movement is way faster than normal for some reason. Then they fix the problem in 344.60 driver, however, mouse response is now more sluggish than it should be. So basically no reason to use any driver except 344.16 so far. 344.10 might be good but didn't test it.
> 
> You also need to disable "Nvidia virtual audio" in device manager of Win8.1 anytime you install a new driver because it's a HUGE lag fest as well.


344.16 is the best for me as well.


----------



## TwiggLe

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jlhawn*
> 
> http://www.amazon.com/ASUS-STRIX-GTX970-DC20C-4GD5-Graphics-Cards/dp/B00NJ9BJ8G/ref=sr_1_6?ie=UTF8&qid=1415151514&sr=8-6&keywords=msi+970+gtx


Order placed made a new amazon account so i could get prime again. Even though it says in stock says allow 1-2 days for shipping so prime estimated getting it here Monday. Hopefully it comes before the weekend though.


----------



## jlhawn

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TwiggLe*
> 
> Order placed made a new amazon account so i could get prime again. Even though it says in stock says allow 1-2 days for shipping so prime estimated getting it here Monday. Hopefully it comes before the weekend though.


I have ordered from amazon in the past and I bet they ship your gpu tommorow.
sometimes when I order from them I get my items in next day as I live 9 miles from a new Amazon warehouse, they call it a fulfillment warehouse.
it opened last year and it's huge, it's right next to intel where my wife works.


----------



## Degree

Hey guys, so I haven't been following the graphics card scene ever since I built my computer with the GTX 670, and it's been a long time since.

I got recommended the GTX 970 to replace it, and I see everyone talking about the G1, is it because its the best performance for the price?


----------



## Nooze

Anyone have issues with SLI 970s? Any weird stuttering with some games at all?

Asking because I am having a little stuttering issues in a few games. And some just run fine. I guess newer drivers will fix some. I hope this stutter doesn't stay because I never had this issue with SLI before


----------



## r0ach

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Nooze*
> 
> Anyone have issues with SLI 970s? Any weird stuttering with some games at all?
> 
> Asking because I am having a little stuttering issues in a few games. And some just run fine. I guess newer drivers will fix some. I hope this stutter doesn't stay because I never had this issue with SLI before


I got excess tearing and stutter on the EVGA 970 FTW when the card constantly pings against the TDP limit which I don't have on the Gigabyte 970 since the TDP limit is vastly higher. You might have the same issue. If you want it fixed, you either have to mod the BIOS yourself and void warranty, or lobby your GPU manufacturer to raise it with an update.

There's a post describing how to do it:

http://www.overclock.net/t/1522651/disable-boost-and-bake-in-max-game-stable-clocks-for-maxwell


----------



## squish72

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *JoeDirt*
> 
> Any error code/BSOD?


just wanted to update.... fresh install of windows 8.1 and I still get crashes from nvflash and gpu-z (when trying to save bios) same nvflash has stopped working. im new to win 8.1 so im not sure how to find a crash code as it doesnt show one like win 7 did


----------



## Nooze

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *r0ach*
> 
> I got excess tearing and stutter on the EVGA 970 FTW when the card constantly pings against the TDP limit which I don't have on the Gigabyte 970 since the TDP limit is vastly higher. You might have the same issue. If you want it fixed, you either have to mod the BIOS yourself and void warranty, or lobby your GPU manufacturer to raise it with an update.
> 
> There's a post describing how to do it:
> 
> http://www.overclock.net/t/1522651/disable-boost-and-bake-in-max-game-stable-clocks-for-maxwell


I don't think TDP is the issue at all. The most I seen it pull TDP wise is 70%. And that's the absolute most I've seen it. With 99% GPU load. Again it worked fine since I got it until today, strangely. How is doing what you linked related to my issue? I just think it's poor SLI optimization for games. It happens the most on Crysis 3. When I first played it, ran very smooth. However, today, every 20 seconds it drops 20 frames and it 'stutters'. I never had stuttering issue for SLI so I am unsure if stuttering is a constant thing (every 1-2) seconds or every half a minute


----------



## Malpractis

Just got off chat with Amazon about Nvidia's Path promo. They said I should expect my codes in 7-10 days, if not get in touch with them. I ordered on the 16th of Oct (only got shipped on the 30th though).


----------



## Nooze

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Malpractis*
> 
> Just got off chat with Amazon about Nvidia's Path promo. They said I should expect my codes in 7-10 days, if not get in touch with them. I ordered on the 16th of Oct (only got shipped on the 30th though).


Wait wait, you can still get those codes?


----------



## DjXbeat

My last score in 3Dmark11











I have stable OC 1640/2078Mhz in 3Dmark.

And my test
GTX780 vs GTX 970 http://forum.pclab.pl/topic/998323-GTX780-VS-GTX970/

i7 3770K @ 4.6Ghz
Asrock Z77 Extreme 4
8GB DDR3 2400 10-11-11-20 2T
SanDisk Ultra + 128GB
System Windows 8.1 64bit
Driver - 344.24 BETA

GTX780 1006 / 1502Mhz
GTX780 1200 / 1800Mhz
GTX970 1329 / 1750Mhz
GTX970 1541 / 2000Mhz

*Assassin's Creed 4: Black Flag*


Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
























*
Battlefield 4*


Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
























*
Crysis 3*


Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
























*Far Cry 3*


Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!















*
Metro: Last Light*


Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!

































*Tomb Raider*


Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


----------



## Perfect_Chaos

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jonny30bass*
> 
> normally that pink checkerboard pattern in source games means that there is a missing texture.


Yeah i know that, but the issue has popped up a few times now and i've only seen it when i brought the console up to type commands in.. and it wasn't pink and black, more black and grey checkerboard pattern. I noticed the same happened when i was playing Gmod and was in the main menu to type commands in the console. Black and grey checkerboard pattern just flashed on and off once, but nothing strange like that in the actual games regarding textures.

Just worried there may be some issue with the card that's not showing itself fully. How do i find out with that?


----------



## Nark96

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DjXbeat*
> 
> My last score in 3Dmark11
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *Assassin's Creed 4: Black Flag*
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *
> Battlefield 4*
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *
> Crysis 3*
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *Far Cry 3*
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *
> Metro: Last Light*
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *Tomb Raider*
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


Barely even an upgrade, thanks for that though







definitely waiting for the big Maxwell


----------



## frag06

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Nooze*
> 
> Wait wait, you can still get those codes?


I ordered my MSI 970 from Newegg in late September and they gave me a code. I didn't expect a code going into the chat, but to my surprise they gave me one anyway. I received my code soon after the live chat









I suggest you chat with whoever you ordered the cards from, they may give you a code.


----------



## frag06

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Degree*
> 
> Hey guys, so I haven't been following the graphics card scene ever since I built my computer with the GTX 670, and it's been a long time since.
> 
> I got recommended the GTX 970 to replace it, and I see everyone talking about the G1, is it because its the best performance for the price?


The MSI, G1 and the STRIX are the best. Between the three it's mostly personal preference, but the MSI and the G1 are the best for overclocking, from what I've seen at least.


----------



## invincibler

Nobody else has a JetStream like me?


----------



## The Nano

Does anyone know if
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *invincibler*
> 
> Nobody else has a JetStream like me?


How is Jetstream overclocking?


----------



## marik123

Does anyone know why my boost clock were suppose to be 1328mhz according to GPU-Z and while running 3D rendering, clock speed jump to 1402mhz? The screenshot shows it.


----------



## Hackslash

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *marik123*
> 
> Does anyone know why my boost clock were suppose to be 1328mhz according to GPU-Z and while running 3D rendering, clock speed jump to 1402mhz? The screenshot shows it.


easy: -> it all depends on the load...

try some games


----------



## marik123

The other two games I currently play starcraft II and archeage also still 1402mhz boost. I even tested on tomb raider 2013, street fighter IV, deus ex human revolution, the sims 4 and GTA 4, all running at 1402mhz boost. The time it wasn't running at 1402mhz was when I'm running furmark and it stay at 1002mhz.


----------



## Edkiefer

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *frag06*
> 
> I ordered my MSI 970 from Newegg in late September and they gave me a code. I didn't expect a code going into the chat, but to my surprise they gave me one anyway. I received my code soon after the live chat
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I suggest you chat with whoever you ordered the cards from, they may give you a code.


Hi, this might sound stupid, but how does that game code work ?

I assume it's a DL game but those games aren't out yet , so just wondering the process .


----------



## Ultisym

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Edkiefer*
> 
> Hi, this might sound stupid, but how does that game code work ?
> 
> I assume it's a DL game but those games aren't out yet , so just wondering the process .


usually you set up an account with the game service, ubisoft in this case, redeem the code and when it is released it will show up in uplay as downloadable. They would likely email you as well.


----------



## Obyboby

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ultisym*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Edkiefer*
> 
> Hi, this might sound stupid, but how does that game code work ?
> 
> I assume it's a DL game but those games aren't out yet , so just wondering the process .
> 
> 
> 
> usually you set up an account with the game service, ubisoft in this case, redeem the code and when it is released it will show up in uplay as downloadable. They would likely email you as well.
Click to expand...

I wonder if it can be used to dl the game from steam directly?


----------



## Ultisym

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Obyboby*
> 
> I wonder if it can be used to dl the game from steam directly?


Some of ubisofts stuff can but it would have to be redeemed through steam as far as I know and this code will not redeem on steam most likely. I have not played with the ubisift/steam thing much, someone else may know more.


----------



## Nark96

For anyone wondering this is how you redeem your code: https://redeem.geforce.com/en-gb?campaignID=PICKYOURPATH


----------



## Degree

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *frag06*
> 
> The MSI, G1 and the STRIX are the best. Between the three it's mostly personal preference, but the MSI and the G1 are the best for overclocking, from what I've seen at least.


Alright thanks!


----------



## Ultisym

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Nark96*
> 
> For anyone wondering this is how you redeem your code: https://redeem.geforce.com/en-gb?campaignID=PICKYOURPATH


the code generated is for uplay only though correct?


----------



## Nark96

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ultisym*
> 
> the code generated is for uplay only though correct?


I assume so, yes.


----------



## technologies

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *marik123*
> 
> The other two games I currently play starcraft II and archeage also still 1402mhz boost. I even tested on tomb raider 2013, street fighter IV, deus ex human revolution, the sims 4 and GTA 4, all running at 1402mhz boost. The time it wasn't running at 1402mhz was when I'm running furmark and it stay at 1002mhz.


Why are you using furmark?

Use nvidiaInspector to check estimated max boost, GPUZ is good for logging sensors.


----------



## AngryGoldfish

Anyone have any experience with the Galax Hall of Fame GTX 970? It's a bit gaudy, but it would go with my white/black build, is ever so slightly shorter than the G1, and has the same 6/8-pin power inputs.


----------



## Hackslash

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *marik123*
> 
> The other two games I currently play starcraft II and archeage also still 1402mhz boost. I even tested on tomb raider 2013, street fighter IV, deus ex human revolution, the sims 4 and GTA 4, all running at 1402mhz boost. The time it wasn't running at 1402mhz was when I'm running furmark and it stay at 1002mhz.


aaannnd?

i think its pretty good


----------



## TFL Replica

Quote:



> Originally Posted by *marik123*
> 
> The other two games I currently play starcraft II and archeage also still 1402mhz boost. I even tested on tomb raider 2013, street fighter IV, deus ex human revolution, the sims 4 and GTA 4, all running at 1402mhz boost. The time it wasn't running at 1402mhz was when I'm running furmark and it stay at 1002mhz.


GPU Boost 2.0 increases your maximum clockspeed based on temperature and power consumption. As long as your temps stay low, you are pretty much guaranteed some extra MHz.


----------



## Nark96

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TFL Replica*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> GPU Boost 2.0 increases your maximum clockspeed based on temperature and power consumption. As long as your temps stay low, you are pretty much guaranteed some extra MHz.


Not necessarily, some chips just hit the wall, there's only so much they can take. Temperature isn't the only factor affecting overclocks. It's silicon lottery too


----------



## ideaidea

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ASO7*


Cool!
I wonder why the back side of the GPU is hotter than the core temp. I also wonder what temps on the VRMs people are getting with full covers.
I'm assuming you are only using MSI stock cooler for VRM. Depends if they get much hotter after a while, but maybe they should be water cooled as well. I will try to mount an old mosfet-block on the VRMs of my G1.

ps, I'm also waiting for your grass-mod


----------



## ideaidea

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Degree*
> 
> I got recommended the GTX 970 to replace it, and I see everyone talking about the G1, is it because its the best performance for the price?


G1 has the highest power limit (280W).

http://www.overclock.net/t/1516121/gtx-970-comparison-strix-vs-msi-gaming-vs-gigabyte-g1/0_50
ASUS - max 196w, MSI - max 220w, Gigabyte - max 280w


----------



## Trolle BE

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ideaidea*
> 
> G1 has the highest power limit (280W).
> 
> http://www.overclock.net/t/1516121/gtx-970-comparison-strix-vs-msi-gaming-vs-gigabyte-g1/0_50
> ASUS - max 196w, MSI - max 220w, Gigabyte - max 280w


what about the inno3d airboss?


----------



## invincibler

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *The Nano*
> 
> Does anyone know if
> How is Jetstream overclocking?


On stock I get about 1480/7800. Currently game stable at 1544/[email protected] I can probably push memory clock by another 100MHz, but I can't be bothered to stress test it.

Still having problems with throttling in 3DMark and 3DMark 11. It throttles down to about 1400MHz even though I have plenty of power left untapped. Getting roughly 13k GPU score, which is really bad because I should be getting nearly 14k without throttling.


----------



## Ultisym

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ideaidea*
> 
> G1 has the highest power limit (280W).
> 
> http://www.overclock.net/t/1516121/gtx-970-comparison-strix-vs-msi-gaming-vs-gigabyte-g1/0_50
> ASUS - max 196w, MSI - max 220w, Gigabyte - max 280w


If the eight pin PEG provides 150 watts and the atx standard for the PCIe slot is 75 watts, the power available would be 225.

Do you have a link where you saw that the STRIX would only use 196w ?


----------



## invincibler

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ultisym*
> 
> If the eight pin PEG provides 150 watts and the atx standard for the PCIe slot is 75 watts, the power available would be 225.
> 
> Do you have a link where you saw that the STRIX would only use 196w ?


It's in the BIOS.

The JetStream max TDP is 200W.


----------



## wholeeo

Yay, my MSI 970 is ready for pickup. I was able to order the only/last available one at MC this morning.









Now to hope they have a voucher for me.


----------



## Ultisym

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *invincibler*
> 
> It's in the BIOS.
> 
> The JetStream max TDP is 200W.


Will it use the extra power if you mod the BIOS?


----------



## doza

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ultisym*
> 
> If the eight pin PEG provides 150 watts and the atx standard for the PCIe slot is 75 watts, the power available would be 225.
> 
> Do you have a link where you saw that the STRIX would only use 196w ?


think strix was bios limited to 196w
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ultisym*
> 
> Will it use the extra power if you mod the BIOS?


it will use extra power if it can oc more to draw that power


----------



## invincibler

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ultisym*
> 
> Will it use the extra power if you mod the BIOS?


Yes, but only up to a point.

I fear that the throttling I'm experiencing is due to the PCB not being able to handle the stress, sigh...


----------



## Ultisym

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *doza*
> 
> think strix was bios limited to 196w
> it will use extra power if it can oc more to draw that power


After I get the water coolers on, looks like the next project is modding the bios on both of them I was hoping not to have to do that since they are so new. Oh well.


----------



## TFL Replica

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Nark96*
> 
> Not necessarily, some chips just hit the wall, there's only so much they can take. Temperature isn't the only factor affecting overclocks. It's silicon lottery too


Silicon lottery is indeed a contributing factor. If that wasn't the case, all of the G1s would invariably turbo to the moon.









I was just explaining what boost 2.0 does, and why his max clockspeed was automatically higher than the boost value listed in GPU-Z.


----------



## Nark96

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TFL Replica*
> 
> Silicon lottery is indeed a contributing factor. If that wasn't the case, all of the G1s would invariably turbo to the moon.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I was just explaining what boost 2.0 does, and why his max clockspeed was automatically higher than the boost value listed in GPU-Z.


Hehe yeah







if only








and ahhhh I see what you meant now


----------



## TahoeDust

I updated my EVGA SSC ACX 2.0 card to the newest firmware/bios...the one that turns off the fans completely at idle and lower temps. It seems the new fan profile is overall less aggressive. With everything at default, no OC, when I run 3dmark I am seeing a max speed of 1430 and a max temp of 74*. I am seeing idle temps of ~35*. Does this sound right?


----------



## mickeykool

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TahoeDust*
> 
> I updated my EVGA SSC ACX 2.0 card to the newest firmware/bios...the one that turns off the fans completely at idle and lower temps. It seems the new fan profile is overall less aggressive. With everything at default, no OC, when I run 3dmark I am seeing a max speed of 1430 and a max temp of 74*. I am seeing idle temps of ~35*. Does this sound right?


Where you get the new firmware? I have the 970SC edition thou


----------



## flopticalcube

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mickeykool*
> 
> Where you get the new firmware? I have the 970SC edition thou


http://forums.evga.com/EVGA-GTX-970-ACX-Firmware-Update-v11-m2228516.aspx


----------



## Aluc13

What are peoples benchmark scores on stock 970 on unigine heaven at 1080p with everything on highest?


----------



## TahoeDust

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Aluc13*
> 
> What are peoples benchmark scores on stock 970 on unigine heaven at 1080p with everything on highest?


On the "Extreme" pre-set?


----------



## coffeenutmeg

http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16814132038&nm_mc=AFC-C8Junction&cm_mmc=AFC-C8Junction-_-na-_-na-_-na&cm_sp=&AID=10446076&PID=6202798&SID=

Has anyone seen this variant of the GTX 970? It looks like they added the Titan cooler..?! Very sad to see that it only has 1 year warranty though..


----------



## sonic2911

You can't buy it too







Quote:


> We're sorry, the item you selected is a promotional item that is not available for individual sale.


----------



## Aluc13

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TahoeDust*
> 
> On the "Extreme" pre-set?


yes, on extreme, please


----------



## TahoeDust

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Aluc13*
> 
> yes, on extreme, please


----------



## TahoeDust

I don't have anything to compare that to. Have you run it? What did you score?


----------



## ironhide138

So aside from one being metal, having a back plate, and being 30-50$ more.... what's the biggest difference between the two gigabyte wind force models?


----------



## Nark96

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ironhide138*
> 
> So aside from one being metal, having a back plate, and being 30-50$ more.... what's the biggest difference between the two gigabyte wind force models?


Higher overclock out of the box


----------



## Aluc13

I am getting closer to 64 fps stock on heaven on 1080p. I see that yours is at 1600x900. I'll have to set mine to that resolution and see what happens. Im wondering if there could be a bottleneck or not.


----------



## TahoeDust

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Aluc13*
> 
> I am getting closer to 64 fps stock on heaven on 1080p. I see that yours is at 1600x900. I'll have to set mine to that resolution and see what happens. Im wondering if there could be a bottleneck or not.


Hmmm...on Extreme setting with 1080p fullscreen I get 57.1 fps. Is yours stock clocks?


----------



## coffeenutmeg

I realized it after making the post.. I really hope they release this to consumers and not just builders


----------



## mikailmohammed

Guys can u recommend me a 970 and full cover Waterblock to go along with it please.


----------



## eladrion

i am between asus strix and gigabyte g1...any recommendations?


----------



## Aluc13

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TahoeDust*
> 
> Hmmm...on Extreme setting with 1080p fullscreen I get 57.1 fps. Is yours stock clocks?


mine are stock yeah. Then thats comparable to mine. I guess i am not getting a bottleneck. Some people suggested i overclock to 4.0 and i would have to overclock. But doesnt seem like it.


----------



## jlhawn

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ironhide138*
> 
> So aside from one being metal, having a back plate, and being 30-50$ more.... what's the biggest difference between the two gigabyte wind force models?


the heatsink is a 4 heat-pipe vs, 2 heatpipes on the cheaper one, and the cheaper ones windforce logo does not light up


----------



## ironhide138

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jlhawn*
> 
> the heatsink is a 4 heat-pipe vs, 2 heatpipes on the cheaper one, and the cheaper ones windforce logo does not light up


Is it the same PCB? Same ram chips and all that? Just a less fancy caseing and 2 less hestpipes?


----------



## ironhide138

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *eladrion*
> 
> i am between asus strix and gigabyte g1...any recommendations?


The strix is quieter, with no fans until it hits 60°&#8230; but from what I gather, the G1 has a lot more OC headroom, , a much bigger cooler and beats the strix in most benches.


----------



## TahoeDust

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Aluc13*
> 
> mine are stock yeah. Then thats comparable to mine. I guess i am not getting a bottleneck. Some people suggested i overclock to 4.0 and i would have to overclock. But doesnt seem like it.


I just bumped mine to 1500 and got 60.7 fps. That was at stock voltage. The card ran the same temps, so I will probably leave it there and see if it is game stable later tonight.


----------



## jlhawn

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ironhide138*
> 
> Is it the same PCB? Same ram chips and all that? Just a less fancy caseing and 2 less hestpipes?


I believe the pcb and vram is the same, what I like on mine is the extra cooling with 4 heatpipes
max temp on mine with a overclock is 66c with fans on auto and I cannot hear them.

and yes it overclocks very nice.in some games I have seen it boost to 1580mhz


----------



## Nooze

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ironhide138*
> 
> Is it the same PCB? Same ram chips and all that? Just a less fancy caseing and 2 less hestpipes?


I got the OC edition and it's an alright card. If you want the best Overclock, get the g1 hands down. If you don't really care about: the lights or temps (I think extra 2 heat pipes keep the temps down about 5 degrees cooler.) Max temp I have seen my cards at are 70c. Won't budge any higher, while people with g1 just get a tad bit lower. I haven't fully overclocked mine just yet but you can probably hit that 1500mhz.


----------



## ironhide138

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jlhawn*
> 
> I believe the pcb and vram is the same, what I like on mine is the extra cooling with 4 heatpipes
> max temp on mine with a overclock is 66c with fans on auto and I cannot hear them.
> 
> and yes it overclocks very nice.in some games I have seen it boost to 1580mhz


That thing is sexy.... much thinner than I expected too. Mmmmm, now to wait for someone in Canada O get them in stock at a good price. Ncix has it at 450, while neweggs out of stock at 420.


----------



## jlhawn

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ironhide138*
> 
> That thing is sexy.... much thinner than I expected too. Mmmmm, now to wait for someone in Canada O get them in stock at a good price. Ncix has it at 450, while neweggs out of stock at 420.


I spent over a week checking online about every 30 mins to find one in stock,
when it popped up on newegg I bet I set a new record for fastest online order.








my heart was even racing, feel kinda odd as I have never been so excited over a graphics card.








I got mine Oct 6 and have not had one problem, not even a driver problem.
yes it's even thinner than my GTX 680 I had, it still takes 2 slots though as almost all do, but for sli you get a little more space
between the cards.


----------



## cokker

Just ordered an MSI Gaming 970, should be here Friday. Currently the going price for the MSI Gaming is the same as the reference coolers here in the UK (£269)









Knowing my luck the price will drop to £200 by the end of December


----------



## Duddits11

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mikailmohammed*
> 
> Guys can u recommend me a 970 and full cover Waterblock to go along with it please.


Asus Strix 970 and EK-FC670 GTX DCII.
But i do not recommend asus. I have this setup plus a backplate, but it overclocks really, really bad.
Have tested many Bios posted here on overclockers, still no go.
Take the Gigabyte and wait 2 weeks for a block instead.
If you don´t want to oc, then Asus is ok.


----------



## mikailmohammed

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Duddits11*
> 
> Asus Strix 970 and EK-FC670 GTX DCII.
> But i do not recommend asus. I have this setup plus a backplate, but it overclocks really, really bad.
> Have tested many Bios posted here on overclockers, still no go.
> Take the Gigabyte and wait 2 weeks for a block instead.
> If you don´t want to oc, then Asus is ok.


Thanks. I will wait a bit then. I am running a 680 at 1440p and it is suffering Lol.


----------



## TwiggLe

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jlhawn*
> 
> I have ordered from amazon in the past and I bet they ship your gpu tommorow.
> sometimes when I order from them I get my items in next day as I live 9 miles from a new Amazon warehouse, they call it a fulfillment warehouse.
> it opened last year and it's huge, it's right next to intel where my wife works.


Yeeeeeaaah, when I ordered it said it might be delayed by 1-2 days. But they shipped it today and it's expected to be here tommorow.


----------



## Aluc13

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TwiggLe*
> 
> Yeeeeeaaah, when I ordered it said it might be delayed by 1-2 days. But they shipped it today and it's expected to be here tommorow.


im sure youll love it


----------



## bonics912

I have the Gigabyte G1 GTX 970 4GB gpu and while I'm still new to building and overclocking, after watching some guides and researching forums I decided to give it a shot. Using MSI afterburner, I went straight into what I thought were some fair overclocks adding +100mhz to the core and +350 to the memory without adjusting power limit or voltage. It was stable in Unigine Heaven and I was happy in the increase in performance. I ended the overclocking session with a stable +130mhz to the core clock and +350 to the memory getting max core clock of 1522 and 7708 effective memory. I was happy with this overclock and played Shadow of Mordor for about an hour with no issues. However, when I tried to play Dota 2 which is a much less demanding game, the game crashed where I can't see the visuals of the game, only my desktop, but still hear the game audio. Anyone have any idea why this might have happened? Could it be GPU boost 2.0 causing the issue with Dota 2 crashing. I feel it being a hassel having to switch the profiles back using a different clock setting for different games. Any advice would help.


----------



## jlhawn

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TwiggLe*
> 
> Yeeeeeaaah, when I ordered it said it might be delayed by 1-2 days. But they shipped it today and it's expected to be here tommorow.










have fun with it.


----------



## jlhawn

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *bonics912*
> 
> I have the Gigabyte G1 GTX 970 4GB gpu and while I'm still new to building and overclocking, after watching some guides and researching forums I decided to give it a shot. Using MSI afterburner, I went straight into what I thought were some fair overclocks adding +100mhz to the core and +350 to the memory without adjusting power limit or voltage. It was stable in Unigine Heaven and I was happy in the increase in performance. I ended the overclocking session with a stable +130mhz to the core clock and +350 to the memory getting max core clock of 1522 and 7708 effective memory. I was happy with this overclock and played Shadow of Mordor for about an hour with no issues. However, when I tried to play Dota 2 which is a much less demanding game, the game crashed where I can't see the visuals of the game, only my desktop, but still hear the game audio. Anyone have any idea why this might have happened? Could it be GPU boost 2.0 causing the issue with Dota 2 crashing. I feel it being a hassel having to switch the profiles back using a different clock setting for different games. Any advice would help.


most of the time a game will show a unstable overclock over a benchmark, my overclock was fine for everything but one of my games I had a TDR.
I put my memory clock at +297 and the game liked it vs +350, so now all my games are happy. sometimes your core clock will boost higher in a game but not a benchmark, the game that had the issue caused my gpu to boost to 1580mhz when everything else it was at 1556mhz. I don't blame the gpu I blame my overclock.
here are my settings,


----------



## mrzoo

Tomb raider 970 g1


----------



## kkit0410

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *bonics912*
> 
> I have the Gigabyte G1 GTX 970 4GB gpu and while I'm still new to building and overclocking, after watching some guides and researching forums I decided to give it a shot. Using MSI afterburner, I went straight into what I thought were some fair overclocks adding +100mhz to the core and +350 to the memory without adjusting power limit or voltage. It was stable in Unigine Heaven and I was happy in the increase in performance. I ended the overclocking session with a stable +130mhz to the core clock and +350 to the memory getting max core clock of 1522 and 7708 effective memory. I was happy with this overclock and played Shadow of Mordor for about an hour with no issues. However, when I tried to play Dota 2 which is a much less demanding game, the game crashed where I can't see the visuals of the game, only my desktop, but still hear the game audio. Anyone have any idea why this might have happened? Could it be GPU boost 2.0 causing the issue with Dota 2 crashing. I feel it being a hassel having to switch the profiles back using a different clock setting for different games. Any advice would help.


I got the same problems after i upgrade to 344.48.

My G1 970 is totally fine @ +135mhz with 344.11 driver but game crash with 344.48 unless I disable the overclock.

Try to uses 344.11, it may help

I play Planetsie 2 and BF4


----------



## wholeeo

Man, good thing I didn't go with the G1, the MSI 970 barely fit in my case, though I'm guessing it's because the MSI 970 is "wider" than the G1? Case I'm using for it is the Corsair 250D.


----------



## TFL Replica

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *wholeeo*
> 
> Man, good thing I didn't go with the G1, the MSI 970 barely fit in my case, though I'm guessing it's because the MSI 970 is "wider" than the G1? Case I'm using for it is the Corsair 250D.


Yep, it's wider due to the position of the cooler.

Gigabyte G1 is L=312mm, W=129mm, H=43mm
MSI 4G is L=269mm, W=141mm, H=35mm


----------



## jonny30bass

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *wholeeo*
> 
> Man, good thing I didn't go with the G1, the MSI 970 barely fit in my case, though I'm guessing it's because the MSI 970 is "wider" than the G1? Case I'm using for it is the Corsair 250D.


I have an MSI 970 as well and i only have 3 inches to go until i hit my drive bays in my case. I was going to return my msi for a g1 until i found out how long it is. My msi is game stable at 1530/8000, and it could go further with a higher voltage, but I don't want to hit a power limit.
Anyways I'm pretty satisfied 1530/8000 clocks, and it's not worth it to spend an extra $60 to get a larger case and an extra $20 for the g1.


----------



## Anglis

My ASUS Strix will not overclock at all. If I even up the core clock by +20 I get artifacts and crashes. I've always been able to overclock my cards with ZERO problems yet these cards will not over clock at all! Anybody else have this problem with ASUS Strix?

I use MSI Afterburner and nothing works.


----------



## auxius

Let see how my baby performs on benchamarks test stock and OC.


----------



## jlhawn

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Anglis*
> 
> My ASUS Strix will not overclock at all. If I even up the core clock by +20 I get artifacts and crashes. I've always been able to overclock my cards with ZERO problems yet these cards will not over clock at all! Anybody else have this problem with ASUS Strix?
> 
> I use MSI Afterburner and nothing works.


I have seen problems like this on the nvidia 900 series forum, but only with sli.
just for the knowledge remove one gpu from your system and just overclock one
and see what happens, worth a shot.


----------



## Nooze

Awww yiss. Got the two NVIDIA codes before purchasing it with the promo


----------



## Hequaqua

I've had my MSI GTX 970 for about 3 weeks now. I love it. It replaced my Sapphire R9 270x 4gb DDR-5.

I have been able to overclock this card to 1538MHz on the core and 3755MHz on the memory. I didn't touch the core Voltage.

I used a custom fan curve and the card hit 63°(C).

I scored a 9805 on Firestrike.

I was able to go a bit higher, but it was a little unstable.


----------



## ironhide138

I DID IT! AAAAH I DID IT!!! Gigabyte G1 970 is mine!!!!!!

ah, that spending rush. VIDEOGAMES!


----------



## Hequaqua

Woot!! Sweet to hear.


----------



## xlilmissmjx

I did it too! Welcome me to the club as I now have a PNY XLR8 GeForce GTX 970! I'm so happy I got this beauty!


----------



## Aluc13

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *xlilmissmjx*
> 
> I did it too! Welcome me to the club as I now have a PNY XLR8 GeForce GTX 970! I'm so happy I got this beauty!


Welcome. Its always nice to hear someone excited for a new graphics card.


----------



## auxius

me too got mine and so happy


----------



## xlilmissmjx

Thanks Aluc13 and Welcome to the club Auxius


----------



## TahoeDust

I really can't believe how fast this card is for the money. It absolutely shames my crossfired 6970s.


----------



## DandyConeJellos

I'm getting some weird voltage drop on my core with the Gigabyte Gtx 970 G1 gaming. It'll be stable at 1.243V and then it'll drop back down to 1.21V and make it unstable. Anyone getting this?


----------



## TahoeDust

Shazam!

http://www.3dmark.com/3dm11/8923799


----------



## hrockh

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *invincibler*
> 
> Nobody else has a JetStream like me?


I do!








really liking it


----------



## mrzoo

Can anyone hook me up with a mod bios for 970 g1 I'd like to have it at its fastest but game stable with boost disabled thanks


----------



## DirtySocks

Anyone here that uses any GTX 970 with double rall psu with each rail on 22 amp at least?
Ty in advance.


----------



## Obyboby

Hey, If you can actually bench/start a game and play with a certain clock (1600 MHz),but then start getting artifacts or random crashes, does that mean you can still keep this clock but need to tweak something else (meaning the card COULD handle that clock)? I was able to play at 1600 MHz on mine but it wasn't fully stable, so I'm wondering if I should play around with the other settings or give up and lower the core clock..

(the card *looks* quite stable up to 1950 MHz)


----------



## DirtySocks

Artifacts generally mean that card is not stable under stress and should lower the clocks.


----------



## Obyboby

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DirtySocks*
> 
> Artifacts generally mean that card is not stable under stress and should lower the clocks.


I'm pretty sure I heard it's related to a wrong MEMORY clock setting? Might be wrong...


----------



## $ilent

Still no word from EK on a full block for the MSI GTX 970 Gaming. Been saying "comingsoon" for over a month now IIRC. I was expecting it this week judging by emails from EK reps.


----------



## DirtySocks

Soon most likely means months to them i guess


----------



## eladrion

will have problem if i buy msi and a cable touch the upper side of the card that has no backplate?


----------



## Hackslash

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *eladrion*
> 
> will have problem if i buy msi and a cable touch the upper side of the card that has no backplate?


"a cable" is usually isolated and if your card doesnt get hot enough to melt it you should be fine


----------



## specopsFI

I've been too busy to post my 780 Classy vs 970 G1 results and even now, I don't have all the data available but thought I'd just put it out there.

I chose three heavy gaming benchmarks with built-in supersampling and a canned benchmark to push the cards properly: Tomb Raider (2xSSAA, otherwise maxed @1080), Metro Last Light (totally maxed including SSAA and PhysX @1080) and Sniper Elite V2 (totally maxed including 4xSSAA @1080). The 24/7 gaming stable clocks for my 780 Classy were 1254/7100MHz @1.187V and for my 970 G1 1548/8002MHz @1.237V. Those were also the clocks that each card was benched at. The drivers are not the same, the 780 was tested with 337.88 and the 970 with 344.60.

Results

Tomb Raider
GTX 780 = min 46, ave 64.7, max 86
GTX 970 = min 50, ave 67.8, max 86

Metro LL
GTX 780 = min 24.32, ave 48.94, max 85.13
GTX 970 = min 34.61, ave 51.89, max 83.27

Sniper Elite V2
GTX 780 = min 23.8, ave 58.2, max 675.5
GTX 970 = min 22.1, ave 58.3, max 533.1

On average, the 970 ended up 3.7% faster than 780. Definitely not a huge upgrade in performance. At these settings, the noise is actually about equal because I need to keep the 970 below 65 degree to stop it from throttling down one voltage and clock bin (the mysterious no-perf-cap-hit throttling). The energy consumption is surely still a lot less with the 970, although I don't have the equipment to measure it.

A good clocking 780 *Ti* will handily beat the 970 for performance, so if you feel safe with 3GB of VRAM and missing the Maxwell features, then the cheap 780 Ti's make an excellent choice. Personally I'm very happy with the 970 G1!


----------



## $ilent

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *specopsFI*
> 
> I've been too busy to post my 780 Classy vs 970 G1 results and even now, I don't have all the data available but thought I'd just put it out there.
> 
> I chose three heavy gaming benchmarks with built-in supersampling and a canned benchmark to push the cards properly: Tomb Raider (2xSSAA, otherwise maxed @1080), Metro Last Light (totally maxed including SSAA and PhysX @1080) and Sniper Elite V2 (totally maxed including 4xSSAA @1080). The 24/7 gaming stable clocks for my 780 Classy were 1254/7100MHz @1.187V and for my 970 G1 1548/8002MHz @1.237V. Those were also the clocks that each card was benched at. The drivers are not the same, the 780 was tested with 337.88 and the 970 with 344.60.
> 
> Results
> 
> Tomb Raider
> GTX 780 = min 46, ave 64.7, max 86
> GTX 970 = min 50, ave 67.8, max 86
> 
> Metro LL
> GTX 780 = min 24.32, ave 48.94, max 85.13
> GTX 970 = min 34.61, ave 51.89, max 83.27
> 
> Sniper Elite V2
> GTX 780 = min 23.8, ave 58.2, max 675.5
> GTX 970 = min 22.1, ave 58.3, max 533.1
> 
> On average, the 970 ended up 3.7% faster than 780. Definitely not a huge upgrade in performance. At these settings, the noise is actually about equal because I need to keep the 970 below 65 degree to stop it from throttling down one voltage and clock bin (the mysterious no-perf-cap-hit throttling). The energy consumption is surely still a lot less with the 970, although I don't have the equipment to measure it.
> 
> A good clocking 780 *Ti* will handily beat the 970 for performance, so if you feel safe with 3GB of VRAM and missing the Maxwell features, then the cheap 780 Ti's make an excellent choice. Personally I'm very happy with the 970 G1!


Seems strange your results, on anandtech the 970 beats the 780 in anything up to and above 30% in some game tests:

http://www.anandtech.com/bench/product/1036?vs=1355

The only game they have is Metro LL to compare to you, but even then the 970 beats it by 5 - 20% vs the 780.


----------



## specopsFI

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *$ilent*
> 
> Seems strange your results, on anandtech the 970 beats the 780 in anything up to and above 30% in some game tests:
> 
> http://www.anandtech.com/bench/product/1036?vs=1355
> 
> The only game they have is Metro LL to compare to you, but even then the 970 beats it by 5 - 20% vs the 780.


970 FTW vs reference 780? Yea, not surprising. The reference 780 numbers are useless. Those things throttle like there's no tomorrow.


----------



## $ilent

Ah my bad I didn't catch you were using a 780 classy.

To be fair it's not really a fair test doing a 78" classy vs stock 970, you might aswell oc the 970 too.

Just my opinion.


----------



## Nark96

'Upgrading' to a GTX 970 from a GTX 780 is pointless... just saying. It's technically not even considered an 'upgrade' more of a sidegrade... I've said this time and time again. The only way it can be classified as an upgrade, is the massive reduction in power consumption. But in terms of performance it's not worth it. May as well wait for the big Maxwell or if you're desperate get a 980.


----------



## specopsFI

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Nark96*
> 
> 'Upgrading' to a GTX 970 from a GTX 780 is pointless... just saying. It's technically not even considered an 'upgrade' more of a sidegrade... I've said this time and time again. The only way it can be classified as an upgrade, is the massive reduction in power consumption. But in terms of performance it's not worth it. May as well wait for the big Maxwell or if you're desperate get a 980.


I got more money selling my 780 Classy than I paid for the 970 G1. That helps







And the VRAM, too. But to sell a 780 now and buy a 970, that doesn't really make sense.


----------



## Nark96

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *specopsFI*
> 
> I got more money selling my 780 Classy than I paid for the 970 G1. That helps
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And the VRAM, too. But to sell a 780 now and buy a 970, that doesn't really make sense.


Exactly my point, in your situation that's acceptable because you made a profit







but to others who sell their 780's now and purchase a 970, I'm sorry but that's a very stupid and illogical thing to do.


----------



## GoldenTiger

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *specopsFI*
> 
> 970 FTW vs reference 780? Yea, not surprising. The reference 780 numbers are useless. Those things throttle like there's no tomorrow.


OC to OC reviews have shown the 970 coming out well ahead. You can't compare an aib 970 to a high-end custom-board overvolt-to-the-moon 780 and call the 780 as good... it's hardly news that old products oc'd like no tomorrow with all kinds of custom features often approach newer products each generation.


----------



## specopsFI

Yep, guys, both cards overclocked. 780 @1254/7100 (which is 250-300 MHz higher core than the actual gameplay clocks for a stock reference 780) and [email protected]/8002MHz (not sure what the supposed reference 970 would run at, something around 1200MHz?). Those were the limits for a sane on-air 24/7 game clocks for both of my cards. My 780 Classy was actually a really good chip (best out of 5 GK110's that I've had), my 970 is pretty good but not exceptional for a G1. Water cooling would benefit the 780 more than the 970.

I'm not buying the whole "970 doesn't scale well with OC" mantra, though. It scales exactly the same as 780 when you compare the OC percentage to the performance increase. MHz to MHz isn't the same because the 970 starts with higher clocks. And of course, you need to oc the memory too. It does make a difference.


----------



## Skwidbol

Hi, palit gtx 970 reference card owner here... Does anyone have display port issues here? Mine does not have any display most of the times during a boot up. no display on POST or anything,,, but OS loads fine. Monitor stays on stand by/power save.

I have to pray and reboot and do a lot of stunts before it shows a display.


----------



## ironhide138

So, anyone with the gigabyte G1 970 have a NZXT H440? Any pics? Temps?


----------



## doza

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Anglis*
> 
> My ASUS Strix will not overclock at all. If I even up the core clock by +20 I get artifacts and crashes. I've always been able to overclock my cards with ZERO problems yet these cards will not over clock at all! Anybody else have this problem with ASUS Strix?
> 
> I use MSI Afterburner and nothing works.


try using asus gpu tweak program, there is no ways that strix wont oc, it's a beast. Only problem with strix is 8 pin power connector that limits card TDP to 225w(with custom bios) stock bios is 196w TDP


----------



## auxius

3DMark Fire Strike default 1080p and Extreme
all stock on GPU aswell as the CPU
will post soon my OC'ed amp extreme 970 card.


----------



## Hequaqua

I upgrade to the lastest driver for the GTX970 344.60. Before I could set the "power limit" and not the core voltage. That option seems to be gone now. Anyone else seen this?

I was using Afterburner 4.0.0. I uninstalled that, and went back to 3.0.1, same thing.

I'm guess it's the new driver.

On 3DMark, the 344.60 gives you a invalid score because of the new driver.

I was able to score over 10000 with the Core Clock @+185 and the Memory Clock @+500

I used a custom fan setting. The card never hit 65°(C)


----------



## AngryGoldfish

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *specopsFI*
> 
> I've been too busy to post my 780 Classy vs 970 G1 results and even now, I don't have all the data available but thought I'd just put it out there.
> 
> I chose three heavy gaming benchmarks with built-in supersampling and a canned benchmark to push the cards properly: Tomb Raider (2xSSAA, otherwise maxed @1080), Metro Last Light (totally maxed including SSAA and PhysX @1080) and Sniper Elite V2 (totally maxed including 4xSSAA @1080). The 24/7 gaming stable clocks for my 780 Classy were 1254/7100MHz @1.187V and for my 970 G1 1548/8002MHz @1.237V. Those were also the clocks that each card was benched at. The drivers are not the same, the 780 was tested with 337.88 and the 970 with 344.60.
> 
> Results
> 
> Tomb Raider
> GTX 780 = min 46, ave 64.7, max 86
> GTX 970 = min 50, ave 67.8, max 86
> 
> Metro LL
> GTX 780 = min 24.32, ave 48.94, max 85.13
> GTX 970 = min 34.61, ave 51.89, max 83.27
> 
> Sniper Elite V2
> GTX 780 = min 23.8, ave 58.2, max 675.5
> GTX 970 = min 22.1, ave 58.3, max 533.1
> 
> On average, the 970 ended up 3.7% faster than 780. Definitely not a huge upgrade in performance. At these settings, the noise is actually about equal because I need to keep the 970 below 65 degree to stop it from throttling down one voltage and clock bin (the mysterious no-perf-cap-hit throttling). The energy consumption is surely still a lot less with the 970, although I don't have the equipment to measure it.
> 
> A good clocking 780 *Ti* will handily beat the 970 for performance, so if you feel safe with 3GB of VRAM and missing the Maxwell features, then the cheap 780 Ti's make an excellent choice. Personally I'm very happy with the 970 G1!


I'm still throwing the 980/970/780ti ball around to see which card would best suit me. The difference between 3 and 4GB in most games today and probably tomorrow too is negligible even at higher resolutions or surround monitors. The 980 is currently a little too expensive for me, but in a few months when the 390X hopefully is released, it might be possible. Since I don't like the idea of SLI (I don't want the headache until I feel confident enough to liquid cool), I should get the best card I can afford now and then sell it whenever the next best thing from AMD/NVidia comes out and trumps the current generation. But the 980 is overkill for 1080p unless we're talking Crysis 3 and Last Light, which I don't actually think are particularly good games-though I recognize that they are the most intensive gaming benchmarks. Probably going to go with the G1 970. Just wish it was a centimetre shorter.


----------



## Nark96

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Hequaqua*
> 
> I upgrade to the lastest driver for the GTX970 344.60. Before I could set the "power limit" and not the core voltage. That option seems to be gone now. Anyone else seen this?
> 
> I was using Afterburner 4.0.0. I uninstalled that, and went back to 3.0.1, same thing.
> 
> I'm guess it's the new driver.
> 
> On 3DMark, the 344.60 gives you a invalid score because of the new driver.
> 
> I was able to score over 10000 with the Core Clock @+185 and the Memory Clock @+500
> 
> I used a custom fan setting. The card never hit 65°(C)


Are you using the legacy MSI Afterburner skin? if so change it to the default. That may resolve/amend your issue.


----------



## AngryGoldfish

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Xions*
> 
> Different strokes for different folks, I loved Crysis 3 and Last Light was even better. Both games are not difficult to run either unless you dont know what you are doing and choose MSAA over SMAA in Crysis 3 which robs you of frame rates and overall is less impressive than SMAA at eliminating jaggies, particularly on the grass "transparency textures".
> 
> Last Light is also easy to run unless you try to max out SSAA. The game already has built in AA even with SSAA completely disabled.


Yeah, you're right. I really liked Metro 2033, but not so much LL. Still good, just not worth me flapping my tassels worrying that my system won't be able to crank all the settings and get 60+FPS.


----------



## doza

i just run sky diver 2,560 x 1,440 and i see pwr in gpuz just around 220-225w TDP mark, i have custom bios that alows up to 280W TDP but my strix970 just wont pull more than that 150w on that 8 pin power connector that is rated at 150w+ motherbord 75w=225w max.

i tried to insert 6 pin pcie power cable on my motherbord Mpower to try add more juice to card







, but still Pwr in gpuz kicks in at 220-225 TDP. Is there a way to set/alow that extra power from that 6 pin power connected to motherbord to Gpu in bios?


----------



## Hequaqua

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Nark96*
> 
> Are you using the legacy MSI Afterburner skin? if so change it to the default. That may resolve/amend your issue.


So just the skin will give me different options?

Sheeeet....Never thought about it really, but yea I changed the skin awhile back.

OK, Thanks...that shows me the power limit now!!


----------



## pearie

YES! i bought my asus 970 last night, IM STOKED


----------



## wholeeo

So the 970 is the gift and the curse for my HTPC. Now it has me thinking about upgrading the i3-3225 in there to an i5-3570K and getting a nice aftermarket heatsink,


----------



## Nark96

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Hequaqua*
> 
> So just the skin will give me different options?
> 
> Sheeeet....Never thought about it really, but yea I changed the skin awhile back.
> 
> OK, Thanks...that shows me the power limit now!!


No worries, glad I could help


----------



## Degree

Just bought the G1 970 off of Amazon yesterday, still hasn't shipped yet but I'm excited.
Should be a big upgrade from my 670 gaming at 1440p









EDIT: Right when I posted this it got shipped, yay


----------



## ironhide138

So what should I do.frost when my G1 shows up? Start OCing and bench marking? Max out some games? Cry? Anything aside from MSI afterburner I should get? Shadowplag any good?


----------



## Arizonian

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ironhide138*
> 
> So what should I do.frost when my G1 shows up? Start OCing and bench marking? Max out some games? Cry? Anything aside from MSI afterburner I should get? Shadowplag any good?


It's really up to the individual some people like benching some people like gaming. Personally I run a benchmark with the cards at stock just to test things out first. Then I usually like to add a 10% over clock to the Core and start there. Give yourself a manual fan setting as I feel auto fan settings are usually lacking when overclocking.

Benching I will overclock memory 15% to start and gaming I will not OC memory. Set profiles for both while you learn your GPUs Max clocks in MSI Afterburner. Benching clocks will reach higher stability than gaming clocks. Remember every time if you should crash you want to reset your clocks back to default and then reapply the overclock. Don't forget to re-check manual fan profile when you reset afterburner otherwise it will be on auto fan.

Shadowplay basically is FRAPS. There's a thread on shadowplay in the Nvidia section. It's come along way but does take resources from your GPU when recording just like FRAPS.

Post pics and results. Enjoy.


----------



## jonny30bass

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DandyConeJellos*
> 
> I'm getting some weird voltage drop on my core with the Gigabyte Gtx 970 G1 gaming. It'll be stable at 1.243V and then it'll drop back down to 1.21V and make it unstable. Anyone getting this?


I had something similar happen to me. I fixed it by modding my bios by changing the left voltage slider in the second row to 1.225V.


----------



## Anglis

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jlhawn*
> 
> I have seen problems like this on the nvidia 900 series forum, but only with sli.
> just for the knowledge remove one gpu from your system and just overclock one
> and see what happens, worth a shot.


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *doza*
> 
> try using asus gpu tweak program, there is no ways that strix wont oc, it's a beast. Only problem with strix is 8 pin power connector that limits card TDP to 225w(with custom bios) stock bios is 196w TDP


Okay I tried using GPU Tweak. First, for me it's glitchy and crashes some, however it did work for O.C. It's strange that Afterburner causes my GPU's to artifact and crash.

For now I've added +250 to memory and +100 to core clock. I achieved about 80 points higher on Firestrike 14199. I'll continue to play around with it after work.


----------



## CrazyNightOwl

Hello,

Anyone got this model:

http://www.msi.com/product/vga/GTX_970_4GD5.html

Some people on the Net say it has a cooler design similar to the NVIDIA "Titan-style" reference cooling solution, and thus uses three copper heatpipes directly touching the GPU core, with the narrow strap of radiator fins behind the turbine being attached to a metal plate that cools the VRM and memory chips. Is that true? I haven't been able to find neither a review online, nor a picture of the card disassembled.

Thank you!


----------



## Nark96

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *CrazyNightOwl*
> 
> Hello,
> 
> Anyone got this model:
> 
> http://www.msi.com/product/vga/GTX_970_4GD5.html
> 
> Some people on the Net say it has a cooler design similar to the NVIDIA "Titan-style" reference cooling solution, and thus uses three copper heatpipes directly touching the GPU core, with the narrow strap of radiator fins behind the turbine being attached to a metal plate that cools the VRM and memory chips. Is that true? I haven't been able to find neither a review online, nor a picture of the card disassembled.
> 
> Thank you!


Here are some pictures of the GPU:


Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


----------



## $ilent

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *CrazyNightOwl*
> 
> Hello,
> 
> Anyone got this model:
> 
> http://www.msi.com/product/vga/GTX_970_4GD5.html
> 
> Some people on the Net say it has a cooler design similar to the NVIDIA "Titan-style" reference cooling solution, and thus uses three copper heatpipes directly touching the GPU core, with the narrow strap of radiator fins behind the turbine being attached to a metal plate that cools the VRM and memory chips. Is that true? I haven't been able to find neither a review online, nor a picture of the card disassembled.
> 
> Thank you!


AFAIK the titan style 970s arent out yet. That looks like a normal bog standard blower 970 to me.


----------



## CrazyNightOwl

It would be like that, but three facts don't fit:

1) Full length PCB, similar to the one used on the 770/780, not a short PCB from the likes of Palit, Gainward etc.
2) Radiator fins behind the blower, not only in front of it
3) If you look at the flip side of the PCB, you will see that the VRM's are located closer to the rear of the card, whereas Palit etc. have them between the video outputs and the GPU core

It appears to be a cooler similar or possibly even identical to the one MSI used on the GTX 770 and I think GTX 780 as well, so if anyone have those cards, I'd ask them to check what the cooler actually looks like.


----------



## HAL900

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Naennon*
> 
> Maxwell Bios Editor 1.36
> 
> some minor bug fixes
> 
> http://s000.tinyupload.com/?file_id=20452412113252167135


Could you unlock a boost in the new BIOS msi?
http://www.techpowerup.com/vgabios/163522/msi-gtx970-4096-141009.html


----------



## ironhide138

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Arizonian*
> 
> It's really up to the individual some people like benching some people like gaming. Personally I run a benchmark with the cards at stock just to test things out first. Then I usually like to add a 10% over clock to the Core and start there. Give yourself a manual fan setting as I feel auto fan settings are usually lacking when overclocking.
> 
> Benching I will overclock memory 15% to start and gaming I will not OC memory. Set profiles for both while you learn your GPUs Max clocks in MSI Afterburner. Benching clocks will reach higher stability than gaming clocks. Remember every time if you should crash you want to reset your clocks back to default and then reapply the overclock. Don't forget to re-check manual fan profile when you reset afterburner otherwise it will be on auto fan.
> 
> Shadowplay basically is FRAPS. There's a thread on shadowplay in the Nvidia section. It's come along way but does take resources from your GPU when recording just like FRAPS.
> 
> Post pics and results. Enjoy.


Shadowplay also has an OSD, right? Ive used msi/rivatuner as my OSD for years to show use, temps and GPS... is shadow play more or less the same ?


----------



## Techboy10

Damn, that new Galax 970 HOF looks amazing. I just got my G1 this week and I'm already jealous. It would look fantastic in my white H440.


----------



## Nark96

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Techboy10*
> 
> Damn, that new Galax 970 HOF looks amazing. I just got my G1 this week and I'm already jealous. It would look fantastic in my white H440.


Yeah it looks pretty sweet! *sigh*








Would look pretty nice in my system too


----------



## ironhide138

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Techboy10*
> 
> Damn, that new Galax 970 HOF looks amazing. I just got my G1 this week and I'm already jealous. It would look fantastic in my white H440.


Pics!! Lots of pics!!! please









I just ordered a G1, and plan on picking up a white h440 this holiday, and would love to see how it looks. How are the temps ? Have other temps gone up?(CPU etc) since the g1 dumps air in the case?


----------



## Nark96

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ironhide138*
> 
> Pics!! Lots of pics!!! please
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I just ordered a G1, and plan on picking up a white h440 this holiday, and would love to see how it looks. How are the temps ? Have other temps gone up?(CPU etc) since the g1 dumps air in the case?


Well there is google you know...







lol


----------



## El Scotch

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *CrazyNightOwl*
> 
> It would be like that, but three facts don't fit:
> 
> 1) Full length PCB, similar to the one used on the 770/780, not a short PCB from the likes of Palit, Gainward etc.
> 2) Radiator fins behind the blower, not only in front of it
> 3) If you look at the flip side of the PCB, you will see that the VRM's are located closer to the rear of the card, whereas Palit etc. have them between the video outputs and the GPU core
> 
> It appears to be a cooler similar or possibly even identical to the one MSI used on the GTX 770 and I think GTX 780 as well, so if anyone have those cards, I'd ask them to check what the cooler actually looks like.


I have a pair of them (my pictures posted previously). I'll take a picture of the cooler when I get home from work.

Both of mine are happily boosting to 1508 all day, and I'm sure they could go higher if I wanted. I haven't pushed the memory very far yet.


----------



## Alxz

Ready to watercool this one!


----------



## HAL900

Uploader someone bios 980 to 970 ??


----------



## ironhide138

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Nark96*
> 
> Well there is google you know...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> lol


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Nark96*
> 
> Well there is google you know...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> lol


I've only seen 2-3 pics of a h440 with then slied. No info on temps or anything.


----------



## jlhawn

http://www.guru3d.com/articles-pages/galax-geforce-gtx-970-exoc-review,1.html
review of a Galax GTX 970 that is now available for purchase.


----------



## ucantescape1992

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ironhide138*
> 
> So what should I do.frost when my G1 shows up? Start OCing and bench marking? Max out some games? Cry? Anything aside from MSI afterburner I should get? Shadowplag any good?


If you're into recording gameplay, Shadow Play is absolutely amazing. Fraps, Afterburner, and other software programs are resource heavy, create huge files if you have recording settings high, and the recordings pretty much look like crap. (I'm excluding using Intel Quicksync in Afterburner for those statements.)

The 970 and 980 have the latest gen of hardware H264 Encoders onboard. This basically means there is a negligible loss in gaming fluidity because your gpu and cpu are free to tackle the game rendering side, and a separate hardware H264 encoder captures nearly lossless video quality in a small file size.

In my opinion it is the most superior capture solution available currently, even over external capture devices.

Your only limiting factor is the speed of the drive where the recording is cached and saved.

As far as what to do when you get your card
Make fun of your friends who got 780's for $600, being sure they are clearly informed that your $350 card outperforms theirs in every way, supports DX12 and all other technologies that their 780 does. >All in good fun folks, calm down<

For finding your limits: don't touch voltage, I prefer using heaven with a new card, although your stable clocks in heaven won't be stable for all games. Increase core first. if you can achieve +150 or above you're doing well. Overclocking Memory is controversial. A non-disputible fact regaurding memory overclocking is that it will lower your max achievable core clock. There's a trade-off, some prefer the highest core clock possible, some would prefer to hit a balance between the two. 970's and 980's are particularly susceptible to artifacts caused by memory overclocks. I attribute this to Maxwell's new magic with memory.

Anywho I'm just typing a book at this point.

Welcome to the club, enjoy your new card, and don't beat yourself up over overclocking. It's just for e-peen mostly......


----------



## jlhawn

http://www.guru3d.com/news-story/galax-hall-of-fame-gtx-970-and-980-released.html

not a review just some specs and more pics of both the 970 and 980


----------



## Aluc13

Such a sweet looking card.


----------



## ucantescape1992

Beautiful. I have an MSI, the aggressive angles, color contrasts, and heat pipes that protrude like NRB's (hope someone gets that), make it look silly. Still love it though.


----------



## Aluc13

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ucantescape1992*
> 
> Beautiful. I have an MSI, the aggressive angles, color contrasts, and heat pipes that protrude like NRB's (hope someone gets that), make it look silly. Still love it though.


I love my MSI but that hof edition is really sweet looking. Plus the overclock looks good on that card


----------



## jonny30bass

Is [email protected] supposed to force 3d clocks when it's running? Because it is using my max core clock, but only 6GHz effective on memory. I am using a modded bios, so maybe that is why?


----------



## jlhawn

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Aluc13*
> 
> I love my MSI but that hof edition is really sweet looking. Plus the overclock looks good on that card


and the voltage is not locked so you won't have to flash the bios.
per the article


----------



## Aluc13

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jlhawn*
> 
> and the voltage is not locked so you won't have to flash the bios.
> per the article


really? I'm on mobile and can't see the article at the moment. But I'll look at it soon.


----------



## jhatfie

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *specopsFI*
> 
> I got more money selling my 780 Classy than I paid for the 970 G1. That helps
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And the VRAM, too. But to sell a 780 now and buy a 970, that doesn't really make sense.


I recently sold my 780 Classified to get a MSI 970 Gaming, but it only makes sense to me because I plan to SLI 970's and the lower power usage and heat played into my decision. My side grade did cost me a little cash, but at least I got a free game with the 970 to mostly offset it.

Speaking of comparisons, my 780 @ 1270/7400 was just slightly faster than my 970 @ 1504/8000 in my tests @ 2560x1600 (Metro LL, Bioshock Inf, Shadow of Mordor), except for Firestrike. Only talking a couple percent though, so I'd say OC'd they are essentially equal.


----------



## CrazyNightOwl

Oh wow, cool didn't notice those pics, must be some kind of forum lag - they surely were not there when $ilent's message already was. How loud or maybe quiet is the blower at idle and under load? Is the base of the cooler made of metal? How good is the bearing, is there any clicking or similar noise to it?

Thank you!


----------



## Techboy10

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ironhide138*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Techboy10*
> 
> Damn, that new Galax 970 HOF looks amazing. I just got my G1 this week and I'm already jealous. It would look fantastic in my white H440.
> 
> 
> 
> Pics!! Lots of pics!!! please
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I just ordered a G1, and plan on picking up a white h440 this holiday, and would love to see how it looks. How are the temps ? Have other temps gone up?(CPU etc) since the g1 dumps air in the case?
Click to expand...

Here you go -


http://imgur.com/MW0oG


Temps are great, max so far has been 62-63C and I haven't noticed any other temps going up. Although I am running an H100i on my CPU, not sure if that matters.


----------



## jlhawn

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Aluc13*
> 
> really? I'm on mobile and can't see the article at the moment. But I'll look at it soon.


it's a voltage tool that allows voltage tweeks beyond stock,
see the 3rd to the last line in the features list below


----------



## jlhawn

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jhatfie*
> 
> I recently sold my 780 Classified to get a MSI 970 Gaming, but it only makes sense to me because I plan to SLI 970's and the lower power usage and heat played into my decision. My side grade did cost me a little cash, but at least I got a free game with the 970 to mostly offset it.
> 
> Speaking of comparisons, my 780 @ 1270/7400 was just slightly faster than my 970 @ 1504/8000 in my tests @ 2560x1600 (Metro LL, Bioshock Inf, Shadow of Mordor), except for Firestrike. Only talking a couple percent though, so I'd say OC'd they are essentially equal.


I feel it doesn't matter why someone buys a new computer part, as long as the person likes it and is happy.








I went from a GTX 680 4gb vram to a GTX 970 and I see a big boost in performance.


----------



## jlhawn

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Techboy10*
> 
> Here you go -
> 
> 
> http://imgur.com/MW0oG
> 
> 
> Temps are great, max so far has been 62-63C and I haven't noticed any other temps going up. Although I am running an H100i on my CPU, not sure if that matters.


my temps are cooler since I installed my 970, the gpu max is 66c under full load overclocked, but my northbridge and cpu temps have gone down 3c
and I don't know why as my old 680 was a blower cooler out the back of the case but the pcb still put out some heat and the gpu would hit 77c under load
so thats most likely why.


----------



## mikailmohammed

Guys i am looking for a 970 i can buy with a full cover water block for it. I already asked here and got a response for the asus version but i saw the card isn't that great. I plan on overclocking a bit as well. I run a 1440p display.


----------



## Degree

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jlhawn*
> 
> I feel it doesn't matter why someone buys a new computer part, as long as the person likes it and is happy.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I went from a GTX 680 4gb vram to a GTX 970 and I see a big boost in performance.


Oh boy, I'm going from a GTX 670 2GB vram and waiting for my G1 GTX 970 to come in. I can't wait to see the improvement! Especially since I play at 1440p


----------



## El Scotch

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *CrazyNightOwl*
> 
> Oh wow, cool didn't notice those pics, must be some kind of forum lag - they surely were not there when $ilent's message already was. How loud or maybe quiet is the blower at idle and under load? Is the base of the cooler made of metal? How good is the bearing, is there any clicking or similar noise to it?
> 
> Thank you!


I found the blower to be perfectly fine. I've never had a Titan-style cooler, so I can't compare them. I can say that even at 100% they made an appropriate 'whooshing' noise. Not loud, or irritating, just there. I didn't use them long before putting the cards under water, so I had limited overall experiences, your milage may vary.


----------



## Aznlotus161

Just another friendly reminder that if you bought a 970 or two from Newegg prior to the "Pick your path" promo from Nvidia, just ask support and they'll give you keys via e-mail (digital delivery as they call it).

Put my keys up on Ebay since I'm more interested in other games coming out. YMMV.


----------



## jlhawn

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Aznlotus161*
> 
> Just another friendly reminder that if you bought a 970 or two from Newegg prior to the "Pick your path" promo from Nvidia, just ask support and they'll give you keys via e-mail (digital delivery as they call it).
> 
> Put my keys up on Ebay since I'm more interested in other games coming out. YMMV.


I asked new egg 4 days ago via e-mail and I haven't heard a peep from them.


----------



## Arizonian

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jlhawn*
> 
> I asked new egg 4 days ago via e-mail and I haven't heard a peep from them.


Get on Newegg chat and do it tonight.


----------



## Aznlotus161

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jlhawn*
> 
> I asked new egg 4 days ago via e-mail and I haven't heard a peep from them.


Yeah, don't e-mail.

In my experience, e-mails never work well.

ASUS, newegg, NZXT even sometimes ignored me.

If you don't wanna be on hold on the phone, just open a tab and queue up chat.

First rep was a success and I just nicely asked if I could get 2 since I bought 2 cards, and they complied.

(Also helps if you mention that NCIX is also honoring the promo if you get a difficult rep).


----------



## Name Change

There live chat is pretty awesome, ordered my Zotac 970 Oct.2nd and they still gave me a promo code 2 days ago. Live chat is much better then email help.. Well atleast the egg's anyway.


----------



## jlhawn

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Aznlotus161*
> 
> Yeah, don't e-mail.
> 
> In my experience, e-mails never work well.
> 
> ASUS, newegg, NZXT even sometimes ignored me.
> 
> If you don't wanna be on hold on the phone, just open a tab and queue up chat.
> 
> First rep was a success and I just nicely asked if I could get 2 since I bought 2 cards, and they complied.
> 
> (Also helps if you mention that NCIX is also honoring the promo if you get a difficult rep).


thank you, I will do the chat as due to cancer surgery the surgeon damaged my left vocal chord and I am limited on speaking.


----------



## Aznlotus161

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jlhawn*
> 
> thank you, I will do the chat as due to cancer surgery the surgeon damaged my left vocal chord and I am limited on speaking.


As someone who works in the cancer research industry, I wish you a smooth and healthy recovery.


----------



## mrzoo

Can anyone hook me up with a mod bios for 970 g1 I'd like to have it at its fastest but game stable with boost disabled thanks


----------



## jlhawn

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Arizonian*
> 
> Get on Newegg chat and do it tonight.


I am on their chat right now and my wait time is 1 hour 29 mins.


----------



## frag06

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jlhawn*
> 
> I am on their chat right now and my wait time is 1 hour 29 mins.


My wait was supposed to be about an hour because there were 60 people or so ahead of me, but it turned out to be quicker (about 35 minutes).


----------



## jlhawn

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *frag06*
> 
> My wait was supposed to be about an hour because there were 60 people or so ahead of me, but it turned out to be quicker (about 35 minutes).


yeah I kinda figured that, I have the chat window open and it's counting down.


----------



## Aznlotus161

Has anyone had any issues with the latest Nvidia drivers? 344.60 specifically.

Drivers downloaded tonight.

Ever since then MSI afterburner/Rivatuner is showing both cards at 540 mhz.

Noticed lots of white artifacts appearing in Crysis 3 that wasn't there.



Gonna try reverting back and seeing what happens.

UPDATE: Reverted to 344.48, all is well again.

*However, now at least one card has a horrible case of coil whine, it's screeching...any recommendations as to troubleshooting it?*

It certainty wasn't like this for the month that I've had them until now so what gives?


----------



## nobilRAUL

Arrived giga g1 gaming, excellent temperature and very quiet!


----------



## mrzoo

Got crazy whining noise last time for the first time for like 5 minutes then it stopped fan was running at 75%


----------



## TwiggLe

Came in while I was at work last night, waiting for my H110 to get here today and I'll put both in later this evening.


----------



## semitope

Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!



Anyone had luck selling their pick your path code?


nvm. Sold on ebay for $45 but.... damn the fees.


----------



## Aznlotus161

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *nobilRAUL*
> 
> Arrived giga g1 gaming, excellent temperature and very quiet!


Hold off on updating Nvidia drivers to 344.60.

I didn't have any whine prior but my cards have gone to [expletive] now because of it.

Screeching whine that leaves a ring in your ears so now I'm contacting Gigabyte for possible RMA if burning in/benchmarks don't make it quieter.

Will be updating...
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *semitope*
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> Anyone had luck selling their pick your path code?
> 
> 
> nvm. Sold on ebay for $45 but.... damn the fees.


How much were the fees?

My auctions are sitting around $31 with a few days left.


----------



## Triniboi82

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Aznlotus161*
> 
> Hold off on updating Nvidia drivers to 344.60.
> 
> I didn't have any whine prior but my cards have gone to [expletive] now because of it.
> 
> Screeching whine that leaves a ring in your ears so now I'm contacting Gigabyte for possible RMA if burning in/benchmarks don't make it quieter.


Using 344.60 myself with no problems /coilwhine. I'm on a single 970 tho.


----------



## semitope

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Aznlotus161*
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> Hold off on updating Nvidia drivers to 344.60.
> 
> I didn't have any whine prior but my cards have gone to [expletive] now because of it.
> 
> Screeching whine that leaves a ring in your ears so now I'm contacting Gigabyte for possible RMA if burning in/benchmarks don't make it quieter.
> 
> 
> Will be updating...
> How much were the fees?
> 
> My auctions are sitting around $31 with a few days left.


I had it on buyitnow. Was worried about price dropping over the days and newegg seemed to have sent my code to an address I previously used but wasn't sure about. Dude there still hasn't sent my enthoo pro down.

Fees seemed to be typically 15% from past sales of this type.

10% usually from ebay








3-5% or so for paypal. Right now I see $43.39 pending after paypal fees. Something like 3.6% paypal took.


----------



## Aznlotus161

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Triniboi82*
> 
> Using 344.60 myself with no problems /coilwhine. I'm on a single 970 tho.


Thanks for the reference point, now that really concerns me...I'm kind of puzzled as to why it took a month and driver update to "unleash" this coil screech on my cards.

Out of the box and ran stock no problems.

Conveniently timed as my 30-day replacement from Newegg ran out 3 days ago.









Quote:


> Originally Posted by *semitope*
> 
> I had it on buyitnow. Was worried about price dropping over the days and newegg seemed to have sent my code to an address I previously used but wasn't sure about. Dude there still hasn't sent my enthoo pro down.
> 
> Fees seemed to be typically 15% from past sales of this type.
> 
> 10% usually from ebay
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 3-5% or so for paypal. Right now I see $43.39 pending after paypal fees. Something like 3.6% paypal took.


Nice, I would be very satisfied with getting that much.

I wasn't planning on playing those games until holiday sales anyways.

Thanks for the reply.


----------



## jlhawn

I been running 344.60 since release day with no issues, my benchmark score went up 90 points and fps up 6.
I always test a fresh driver install with Heaven 4.0 before I test on games. the nvidia mod said the only difference in the 344.48 and 344.60 driver is a cod aw update.


----------



## specopsFI

IMHO driver update can't possibly cause coil whine. The only explanation that comes to mind is a clear driver install that disabled Vsync compared to previous V-sync enabled profile.

For the record, I've been on 344.60 since release. No problems whatsoever.


----------



## r0l4n

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TwiggLe*
> 
> Came in while I was at work last night, waiting for my H110 to get here today and I'll put both in later this evening.


Those are the kind of evenings I love


----------



## CrazyNightOwl

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *El Scotch*
> 
> I found the blower to be perfectly fine. I've never had a Titan-style cooler, so I can't compare them. I can say that even at 100% they made an appropriate 'whooshing' noise. Not loud, or irritating, just there. I didn't use them long before putting the cards under water, so I had limited overall experiences, your milage may vary.


Great, ordered one already, fortunately it's not an internet shop so I should be able to return it in case smth is wrong with it (I live in Russia and what you call RMA or, more importantly, a plain return "cause I didn't like it" is a pain to do here). Is the cooler base (i.e. the black frame that touches the VRM and memory chips and supports the fan) made of metal?


----------



## Aznlotus161

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jlhawn*
> 
> I been running 344.60 since release day with no issues, my benchmark score went up 90 points and fps up 6.
> I always test a fresh driver install with Heaven 4.0 before I test on games. the nvidia mod said the only difference in the 344.48 and 344.60 driver is a cod aw update.


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *specopsFI*
> 
> IMHO driver update can't possibly cause coil whine. The only explanation that comes to mind is a clear driver install that disabled Vsync compared to previous V-sync enabled profile.
> 
> For the record, I've been on 344.60 since release. No problems whatsoever.


Thanks for the info, hopefully someone with SLI can also verify that I might have an isolated incident.

As for V-sync, I made sure to restore all values to default for each setting.

However, the driver update 99.9% sure made my cards throttle at 540 mhz verified by MSI afterburner which might have created the issue in the first place that led to the whining.

Ran stock speeds up until now and once I restarted my computer after 344.60, I saw both static at 540 Mhz which made me









Now the whining is seemingly permanent.

Will update my progress.


----------



## Ultisym

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Aznlotus161*
> 
> Thanks for the info, hopefully someone with SLI can also verify that I might have an isolated incident.
> 
> .


I did not encounter any issues with it.


----------



## ironhide138

My 970 shipped from LA, Went to Washington and was now just scanned in Colorado.. I live in Montreal...

Wrong direction guys......


----------



## shilka

Anyone know anything about this?
http://www.techpowerup.com/206915/nvidia-announces-pick-your-path-game-bundle.html

Which Nvidia partners are going to be in on this?, i was thinking of getting Gigabyte cards but if i can get Far Cry 4 for free i would not mind getting MSI cards or something else


----------



## Aluc13

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *shilka*
> 
> Anyone know anything about?
> http://www.techpowerup.com/206915/nvidia-announces-pick-your-path-game-bundle.html
> 
> Which Nvidia partners are going to be in on this?, i was thinking of getting Gigabyte cards but if i can get Far Cry 4 for free i would not mind getting MSI cards or something else


I believe it works with any GTX 970. Yes, I believe Far Cry 4 would apply. I personally am not going to get that game. I didn't really like Far Cry 2 or 3. They aren't my cup of tea. Plus, it is an Ubisoft game, I'm not buying another Ubisoft game till they show that they care about customers, same thing for Activision. I may also ban EA as well.


----------



## orick

All 3 games are ubisoft and you will need uplay.


----------



## shilka

I wanted Far Cry 4 i was just too cheap to buy it but if i can get it for free when i buy my cards then hell yes, i like Far Cry 3 sure it was not the best game ever made but it was a time killer and thats all i want from a game.
If i buy 2 cards do i get 2 codes or one only???

And i got Uplay installed.


----------



## frag06

]
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *shilka*
> 
> I wanted Far Cry 4 i was just too cheap to buy it but if i can get it for free when i buy my cards then hell yes, i like Far Cry 3 sure it was not the best game ever made but it was a time killer and thats all i want from a game.
> If i buy 2 cards do i get 2 codes or one only???


From what I've read here, if you buy two cards you get two codes, or at least that is what others have received.

Many here have Gigabyte cards and received a code, but they had to live chat to get it (you had to regardless of brand); it wasn't readily offered even though Newegg has stated the program started on the 23rd of October.


----------



## shilka

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *frag06*
> 
> ]
> From what I've read here, if you buy two cards you get two codes, or at least that is what others have received.
> 
> Many here have Gigabyte cards and received a code, but they had to live chat to get it (you had to regardless of brand); it wasn't readily offered even though Newegg has stated the program started on the 23rd of October.


I am not from the US so what do i have to do send Ubisoft an email or what?
Might get The Crew as my second game as i really dont like Assassin's Creed.


----------



## flopticalcube

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *shilka*
> 
> Anyone know anything about this?
> http://www.techpowerup.com/206915/nvidia-announces-pick-your-path-game-bundle.html
> 
> Which Nvidia partners are going to be in on this?, i was thinking of getting Gigabyte cards but if i can get Far Cry 4 for free i would not mind getting MSI cards or something else


Its the retailer, not the partner. Some retailers are not participating but most of the majors appear to be.


----------



## shilka

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *flopticalcube*
> 
> Its the retailer, not the partner. Some retailers are not participating but most of the majors appear to be.


How does that work in Denmark?


----------



## frag06

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *shilka*
> 
> How does that work in Denmark?


Go to the Pick your Path webpage and select Denmark. It shows you where to buy to get the bundle, and for Denmark it is showing Proshop and Sharkgaming.


----------



## ironhide138

The site will say if get the free game. It says "free gift" or "bonus" or whatever on newegg, ncix etc. I got mg code in a 2nd email.


----------



## shilka

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *frag06*
> 
> Go to the Pick your Path webpage and select Denmark. It shows you where to buy to get the bundle, and for Denmark it is showing Proshop and Sharkgaming.


And both are shops i would never buy from, great well if thats the only option i will have to use prutshop again.
And no prutshop was not a typo.


----------



## JCH979

I can confirm that doing Live Chat with Newegg is the way to get your codes for Newegg orders.

The representative that attended to me just a few minutes ago helped me instantly and sent me a code. I ordered my 970 on the 24th of Oct. btw.


----------



## error-id10t

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Aznlotus161*
> 
> However, the driver update 99.9% sure made my cards throttle at 540 mhz verified by MSI afterburner which might have created the issue in the first place that led to the whining.


What happened was your driver update failed, that's why you saw those clocks after the update and that's why when you re-installed (different drivers I know) they went back to normal clocks. If you install the latest drivers - unless it fails again - it will give you normal clocks. It wasn't throttling per-say, it was a failed driver install.

add: got my 2 Giga G1 Gaming cards coming, will stay on air for the first time and see where I go from there! Sold my 780TI Classy as I'd done all I could with it.


----------



## 95329

Just ordered Asus Strix 970 GTX





































Should get it by the end of next week









EDIT:

I just realized that they're giving away Far Cry 4 with some cards. The Strix one isn't included but the MSI Gaming one is. They're both the same price too. Do you guys think I should swap my order from Asus Strix to MSI Gaming? How do the two cards compare?

EDIT2:

Found the compare thread. The only con the MSI has over Asus is that the memory is located on both sides of the card and the back side memories aren't cooled in any way. I think I'll still go with MSI and just slap some heatsinks on the memory








The retailer I'm buying from doesn't have Asus in stock at the moment but they do have the MSI so I think MSI is the way to go this time around. I've never bought a MSI GPU before but I've heard that if I must buy something from them make it a GPU


----------



## jlhawn

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ironhide138*
> 
> My 970 shipped from LA, Went to Washington and was now just scanned in Colorado.. I live in Montreal...
> 
> Wrong direction guys......


I live in Washington state and I have had orders with both fed ex and ups that would get one state away from me and then sent the other direction and I thought WTH?
but I still got it on the day promised. it's happened to me 3 times.


----------



## jlhawn

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *frag06*
> 
> ]
> From what I've read here, if you buy two cards you get two codes, or at least that is what others have received.
> 
> Many here have Gigabyte cards and received a code, but they had to live chat to get it (you had to regardless of brand); it wasn't readily offered even though Newegg has stated the program started on the 23rd of October.


well my 1 hour and 29 min wait time last night on new egg chat turned into 3 hours and then their system disconnected me.
they can keep their free games, I don't want them that bad.


----------



## dVeLoPe

do you get all 3 games or just pick one? whats better fc4 or crew for online play


----------



## frag06

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jlhawn*
> 
> well my 1 hour and 29 min wait time last night on new egg chat turned into 3 hours and then their system disconnected me.
> they can keep their free games, I don't want them that bad.


Dang! That really sucks.

I'd try and chat back at an early hour on the weekend on Monday, so there hopefully won't be as many people.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dVeLoPe*
> 
> do you get all 3 games or just pick one? whats better fc4 or crew for online play


You only get one game.

Far Cry 4 MP looks pretty good.


----------



## shilka

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dVeLoPe*
> 
> do you get all 3 games or just pick one? whats better fc4 or crew for online play


From what i understood you get one code per card and you can use that one code and pick the game you want the most from the 3 options they give you.


----------



## Aznlotus161

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *error-id10t*
> 
> What happened was your driver update failed, that's why you saw those clocks after the update and that's why when you re-installed (different drivers I know) they went back to normal clocks. If you install the latest drivers - unless it fails again - it will give you normal clocks. It wasn't throttling per-say, it was a failed driver install.
> 
> add: got my 2 Giga G1 Gaming cards coming, will stay on air for the first time and see where I go from there! Sold my 780TI Classy as I'd done all I could with it.


Yeah, I uninstalled again tonight and performed a clean install after using Display Driver Uninstaller (DDU) 13.5.1.0.

Everything seems to be normal, but what I realized was that the majority of the coil whine turned out to be from the PSU!

Corsair HX 750.

Never heard a peep until now which makes me think it either had issues early on and now is showing more symptoms or that the driver installation tweaked something in its power delivery.

Anyways, I will be RMA'ing via Corsair ASAP and updating.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Tuxi*
> 
> EDIT2:
> 
> Found the compare thread. The only con the MSI has over Asus is that the memory is located on both sides of the card and the back side memories aren't cooled in any way. I think I'll still go with MSI and just slap some heatsinks on the memory
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The retailer I'm buying from doesn't have Asus in stock at the moment but they do have the MSI so I think MSI is the way to go this time around. I've never bought a MSI GPU before but I've heard that if I must buy something from them make it a GPU


IMHO, the MSI is the 2nd best so you can't go wrong.

Lots of great overclocks on that card I've seen on the MSI owner's thread.

http://www.overclock.net/t/1515697/msi-gtx-900-gaming-edition-owners-club
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *shilka*
> 
> From what i understood you get one code per card and you can use that one code and pick the game you want the most from the 3 options they give you.


Yep.

Redemption portal link: https://redeem.geforce.com/

Select region --> Enter Key/"Coupon code" --> Enter your DOB --> One of the three games.


----------



## jonny30bass

Updated my guide for disabling boost and "baking-in" max game stable OC for Maxwell II.

http://www.overclock.net/t/1522651/disable-boost-and-bake-in-max-game-stable-clocks-for-maxwell-ii
or
http://www.overclock.net/t/1514085/official-nvidia-gtx-970-owners-club/6150


----------



## Hequaqua

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Desma*
> 
> For the people who got over 1500Mhz (Single GPU, Stock Cooling) on their overclock. How did you do it? What were your OC settings and other stuff?
> 
> 
> 
> ^My current stable OC^


I think I had mine set to +185 on the core. +500 on the memory. I didn't raise the power limit.

The result was 1513 max on the core. 8000 on memory.

I did use a custom fan curve.



This gave me a score of 10020 on 3Dmark Firestrike.


----------



## jlhawn

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Hequaqua*
> 
> I think I had mine set to +185 on the core. +500 on the memory. I didn't raise the power limit.
> 
> The result was 1513 max on the core. 8000 on memory.
> 
> I did use a custom fan curve.
> 
> 
> 
> This gave me a score of 10020 on 3Dmark Firestrike.


----------



## jonny30bass

Made a guide for flashing your vBIOS via NVFlash. Here is the link: http://www.overclock.net/t/1523391/easy-nvflash-guide-with-pictures-for-gtx-970-980


----------



## Russ369

Maaaaan Uplay is ******ed! I used the promo code to redeem Far Cry 4, went through and purchased it, completed the order but I never got a confirmation email. And whenever I try and log in to the website to check order history (to get the order # in case I have issues) it says "The URL provided is not supported."

UBISOFT! I HATE YOU


----------



## Aznlotus161

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jonny30bass*
> 
> Made a guide for flashing your vBIOS via NVFlash. Here is the link: http://www.overclock.net/t/1523391/easy-nvflash-guide-with-pictures-for-gtx-970-980


This will come in handy soon, repped.


----------



## Whodie

so I'm stumped....my MSI gaming is stable at 1504/8000, but when I run [email protected] mem clock drops to 6000. Doesn't appear to be a stability issue as furmark, occt, and heaven do not show the same mem clock decrease. I reset clocks back to stock and sure enough, as soon as [email protected] loads the mem clock drops back to 6000


----------



## jlhawn

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Whodie*
> 
> so I'm stumped....my MSI gaming is stable at 1504/8000, but when I run [email protected] mem clock drops to 6000. Doesn't appear to be a stability issue as furmark, occt, and heaven do not show the same mem clock decrease. I reset clocks back to stock and sure enough, as soon as [email protected] loads the mem clock drops back to 6000


[email protected] was doing that to my GTX 680, and the [email protected] client just started giving me to many problems so I stopped running it all together. I have not ran it yet with my new GTX 970, not sure if I will.


----------



## jonny30bass

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Whodie*
> 
> so I'm stumped....my MSI gaming is stable at 1504/8000, but when I run [email protected] mem clock drops to 6000. Doesn't appear to be a stability issue as furmark, occt, and heaven do not show the same mem clock decrease. I reset clocks back to stock and sure enough, as soon as [email protected] loads the mem clock drops back to 6000


I posted something about this issue earlier. The only solution that I have found is to use k-boost after you have [email protected] running a work unit.

EDIT: Never mind I just tried using using K-Boost again for [email protected] and it doesn't work


----------



## error-id10t

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jonny30bass*
> 
> Made a guide for flashing your vBIOS via NVFlash. Here is the link: http://www.overclock.net/t/1523391/easy-nvflash-guide-with-pictures-for-gtx-970-980


Thanks, rep


----------



## FrostyAMD

Think I got the best deal on the Nvidia Games give away. Instead of a game code Newegg sent $59.99 giftcard. Really wasn't that much interested in selection of games and would probably sold the code at discount. This way I can get $60 off my next purchase from them.


----------



## Aznlotus161

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *FrostyAMD*
> 
> Think I got the best deal on the Nvidia Games give away. Instead of a game code Newegg sent $59.99 giftcard. Really wasn't that much interested in selection of games and would probably sold the code at discount. This way I can get $60 off my next purchase from them.


Nice, did you specifically request that while talking to support?

Cool and smart of them to honor it if you did.


----------



## Trolle BE

well,finally ordered my gtx970
will be somewhere next week


----------



## FrostyAMD

No I did ask for the money but rep at first acted unsure if I qualified then came back with either credit my card or gift card. I took gift card since my card was paid already.


----------



## MKOB

Guys could some one tell me about the "no limit bios" ? http://www.overclock.net/t/1517316/extract-and-flash-gtx-970-and-980-firmware-nolimits-and-gamestable
should i use it ? do i just download it and flash it right away ?


----------



## Valtran

This beauty arrived yesterday


----------



## ufoman

Does anyone have any benchmark results in 2560x1080 screen resolution, preferably done on a system with overclocked i5? I'm considering a purchase of a 21:9 ultrawide monitor, and I can't really find anything on my own...


----------



## 95329

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Aznlotus161*
> 
> Anyways, I will be RMA'ing via Corsair ASAP and updating.
> IMHO, the MSI is the 2nd best so you can't go wrong.
> 
> Lots of great overclocks on that card I've seen on the MSI owner's thread.
> 
> http://www.overclock.net/t/1515697/msi-gtx-900-gaming-edition-owners-club


Well, which is the best card then







I know Gigabyte 970s are too long for my case


----------



## Edkiefer

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jonny30bass*
> 
> I posted something about this issue earlier. The only solution that I have found is to use k-boost after you have [email protected] running a work unit.
> 
> EDIT: Never mind I just tried using using K-Boost again for [email protected] and it doesn't work


I don't know if this could do it but if you look at clock states in bios they have P00 set to 3500 on DDR but P02 set to 3004 on memory .

Maybe when running folding it only goes into P02 state ?

I never ran folding so it just a guess .


----------



## ratskrone

are there some solutions to get the Power Target away from Evga Cards ? With No Limit Bios the PT still excist :-[


----------



## Whodie

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Edkiefer*
> 
> I don't know if this could do it but if you look at clock states in bios they have P00 set to 3500 on DDR but P02 set to 3004 on memory .
> 
> Maybe when running folding it only goes into P02 state ?
> 
> I never ran folding so it just a guess .


Well that gives me a starting point, thanks!


----------



## FrostyAMD

Just Becoming aware that the Gigabyte G1 cards have a dual bios. Is there a switch on card for changing from #1 bios to #2 bios?


----------



## Pelinox

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *shilka*
> 
> And both are shops i would never buy from, great well if thats the only option i will have to use prutshop again.
> And no prutshop was not a typo.


Dude, it doesn't take a scientist to check the other stores. Both Komplett and ComputerSalg have this promotion, and i'm sure others do too..


----------



## melodystyle2003

Gigabyte gtx970 G1 and windforce 3x oc are sharing same pcb?
Are identical except that the G1 uses high binned chips, have backplate and 4 pipe cooler or there is something else?

I can not find anywhere real images of the GV-N970WF3OC-4GD (rev. 1.0/1.1), is here any owner who is willing to upload some?

TIA


----------



## Mad Pistol

Just pulled the trigger on a Gigabyte GTX 970 G1 Gaming for my wife. It should be here some time next week.


----------



## shilka

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Pelinox*
> 
> Dude, it doesn't take a scientist to check the other stores. Both Komplett and ComputerSalg have this promotion, and i'm sure others do too..


Where does it say that anywhere
http://www.computersalg.dk/produkt/2269130/gigabyte-grafikkort-4-gb

If it had said it i would not have asked


----------



## hurricane28

Did anyone here tried the newest driver 344.60 yet?


----------



## dean_8486

Not yet be interested to hear feedback from 970g1 owners


----------



## Hequaqua

Just finished with this OC.

MSI GTX970 Gaming/i5-3470

1538Mhz Core(+210)
8208Mhz Memory(+600)
110 on Power Limit
No increase on Voltage
Max Temp 65°(C)
Custom Fan

Scored 10146 on 3DMark Firestrike

http://www.3dmark.com/3dm/4647671


----------



## hrockh

these are the frequencies at idle.. something is not quite right.
did not installed a mod bios. I also tried closing every program I have (including web browsers) and I still got that.
any ideas?


----------



## Teskin89

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *melodystyle2003*
> 
> Gigabyte gtx970 G1 and windforce 3x oc are sharing same pcb?
> Are identical except that the G1 uses high binned chips, have backplate and 4 pipe cooler or there is something else?
> 
> I can not find anywhere real images of the GV-N970WF3OC-4GD (rev. 1.0/1.1), is here any owner who is willing to upload some?
> 
> TIA


From what i know that should be all the differences. I would like to see a comparison of both of them to see the differences in terms of temperatures and overclock.


----------



## Hequaqua

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *hurricane28*
> 
> Did anyone here tried the newest driver 344.60 yet?


I have been using th
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *hrockh*
> 
> 
> 
> these are the frequencies at idle.. something is not quite right.
> did not installed a mod bios. I also tried closing every program I have (including web browsers) and I still got that.
> any ideas?


Install HWiNFO64 and see what readings you get.

I use MSI Afterburner and it also shows you the core/mem clocks.

What are they after a re-boot?


----------



## hurricane28

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Hequaqua*
> 
> I have been using th
> Install HWiNFO64 and see what readings you get.
> 
> I use MSI Afterburner and it also shows you the core/mem clocks.
> 
> What are they after a re-boot?


Okay and how is it?


----------



## Edkiefer

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *hrockh*
> 
> 
> 
> these are the frequencies at idle.. something is not quite right.
> did not installed a mod bios. I also tried closing every program I have (including web browsers) and I still got that.
> any ideas?


If you mean the spikes in fan speed, that is happening on some cards that support 0 speed idle fans.
It popped up with the 344.48/60 drivers .

If you don't mind modding bios, you maybe can fix it by setting lowest rpm and fan % to 0 values if there not .


----------



## hrockh

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Edkiefer*
> 
> If you mean the spikes in fan speed, that is happening on some cards that support 0 speed idle fans.
> It popped up with the 344.48/60 drivers .
> 
> If you don't mind modding bios, you maybe can fix it by setting lowest rpm and fan % to 0 values if there not .


yeah I normally run a fan profile so I can get rid of the spikes. The real issue was the idling frequency, not the spikes









Still, I fixed it. I just remembered I set High Performance under both geforce panel and windows settings. Now it is back to stock settings, adaptive and balanced respectively.

Had to reboot to get this:



I am on the latest driver and I haven't encountered any issues as yet. Although I am not playing very recent game at the moment.


----------



## Edkiefer

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *hrockh*
> 
> yeah I normally run a fan profile so I can get rid of the spikes. The real issue was the idling frequency, not the spikes
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Still, I fixed it. I just remembered I set High Performance under both geforce panel and windows settings. Now it is back to stock settings, adaptive and balanced respectively.
> 
> Had to reboot to get this:
> 
> 
> 
> I am on the latest driver and I haven't encountered any issues as yet. Although I am not playing very recent game at the moment.


Ok, my bad, i misunderstood .

yes, don't set it global , set that on each game the way you want it .
Sometimes also these drivers can get messed up and not give proper performance , even though you didn't crash or driver reset, rebooting fixes it most times (that is if it was ok before, some games just don't load enough for gpu ) .


----------



## trawetSluaP

Well I'm feeling a little disappointed...

I ordered an EVGA 970 FTW and experienced coil whine loud that I could hear it over my games. I RMA'd and the replacement is no better.

Are all the 970's going to have coil whine? Or are some worse than others? I ask as if it's an EVGA problem then I'll buy a different brand.

This in particular looks amazing - http://www.overclockers.co.uk/showproduct.php?prodid=GX-009-GX&groupid=701&catid=1914&subcat=1010

What do you guys think I should do? Try another (my third!) EVGA FTW or switch brands?


----------



## Ultisym

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *trawetSluaP*
> 
> Well I'm feeling a little disappointed...
> 
> I ordered an EVGA 970 FTW and experienced coil whine loud that I could hear it over my games. I RMA'd and the replacement is no better.
> 
> Are all the 970's going to have coil whine? Or are some worse than others? I ask as if it's an EVGA problem then I'll buy a different brand.
> 
> This in particular looks amazing - http://www.overclockers.co.uk/showproduct.php?prodid=GX-009-GX&groupid=701&catid=1914&subcat=1010
> 
> What do you guys think I should do? Try another (my third!) EVGA FTW or switch brands?


The only thing I can attest to Is I have two ASUS Strix and they have absolutely zero coil whine. Other than that, you hear stuff all over the net, its a crap shoot i guess. I have my own opinion as to why some cards are having coil whine issues.


----------



## Arizonian

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *trawetSluaP*
> 
> Well I'm feeling a little disappointed...
> 
> I ordered an EVGA 970 FTW and experienced coil whine loud that I could hear it over my games. I RMA'd and the replacement is no better.
> 
> Are all the 970's going to have coil whine? Or are some worse than others? I ask as if it's an EVGA problem then I'll buy a different brand.
> 
> This in particular looks amazing - http://www.overclockers.co.uk/showproduct.php?prodid=GX-009-GX&groupid=701&catid=1914&subcat=1010
> 
> What do you guys think I should do? Try another (my third!) EVGA FTW or switch brands?


None of the manufacturers are exempt from possibly having coil wine. Have you tried putting it under stress like gaming for a few hours or possibly running a benchmark looped? I read some people had their coil wine dissipate or completely go away after some heavy usage.

It seems to have been luck of the draw my G1's are coilwhine free.


----------



## ironhide138

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *trawetSluaP*
> 
> Well I'm feeling a little disappointed...
> 
> I ordered an EVGA 970 FTW and experienced coil whine loud that I could hear it over my games. I RMA'd and the replacement is no better.
> 
> Are all the 970's going to have coil whine? Or are some worse than others? I ask as if it's an EVGA problem then I'll buy a different brand.
> 
> This in particular looks amazing - http://www.overclockers.co.uk/showproduct.php?prodid=GX-009-GX&groupid=701&catid=1914&subcat=1010
> 
> What do you guys think I should do? Try another (my third!) EVGA FTW or switch brands?


My 580 had coil wine when I first got it. nothing super loud, but it was there.... a week or two later it was gone. poped up again when I played modded GTA4 a year or two later, and then never again... maybe give it a "burn in" period?


----------



## jonny30bass

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Edkiefer*
> 
> I don't know if this could do it but if you look at clock states in bios they have P00 set to 3500 on DDR but P02 set to 3004 on memory .
> 
> Maybe when running folding it only goes into P02 state ?
> 
> I never ran folding so it just a guess .


Thank you for this info! As it turns out folding is not using the p00 state, so I just set my memory for the p02 state to what I have my memory set to for the p00 state. Problem solved. Folding at max clocks now.

EDIT: Added the fix to my guide. http://www.overclock.net/t/1522651/disable-boost-and-bake-in-max-game-stable-clocks-for-maxwell-ii


----------



## Pelinox

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *shilka*
> 
> Where does it say that anywhere
> http://www.computersalg.dk/produkt/2269130/gigabyte-grafikkort-4-gb
> 
> If it had said it i would not have asked


http://www.computersalg.dk/tema/252

It's showing up on all other 970s, but not that one. But it is listed if you check the link.


----------



## Edkiefer

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jonny30bass*
> 
> Thank you for this info! As it turns out folding is not using the p00 state, so I just set my memory for the p02 state to what I have my memory set to for the p00 state. Problem solved. Folding at max clocks now.


I figured that might be the case with folding .
I have no idea why they setup different clocks for the memory P00 to P02 .

I noticed the clock states are much lower than 6xx/7xx series cards , here we are at 1080 for many of the GPC, Xbar , sys , L2C .

that is when I noticed the DDR values .


----------



## melodystyle2003

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Teskin89*
> 
> From what i know that should be all the differences. I would like to see a comparison of both of them to see the differences in terms of temperatures and overclock.


Well found some pictures and results here.


----------



## trawetSluaP

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Arizonian*
> 
> None of the manufacturers are exempt from possibly having coil wine. Have you tried putting it under stress like gaming for a few hours or possibly running a benchmark looped? I read some people had their coil wine dissipate or completely go away after some heavy usage.
> 
> It seems to have been luck of the draw my G1's are coilwhine free.


Yeah have had Heaven running a few times over night and played plenty of BL: TPS to no avail.


----------



## shilka

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Pelinox*
> 
> http://www.computersalg.dk/tema/252
> 
> It's showing up on all other 970s, but not that one. But it is listed if you check the link.


Then i just have to get this one instead
http://www.computersalg.dk/produkt/2251846/gigabyte-gv


----------



## Raikozy

I got a free game from Nvidia despite buying it a month ago. I love newegg


----------



## moccor

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Raikozy*
> 
> I got a free game from Nvidia despite buying it a month ago. I love newegg


You just contacted Newegg and asked about it?


----------



## Pelinox

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *shilka*
> 
> Then i just have to get this one instead
> http://www.computersalg.dk/produkt/2251846/gigabyte-gv


It's a promotion on all 970 cards, so it doesn't really matter which one you choose. I'm sure they will tuck a voucher in there, and if not, you can always e-mail them, just look at this thread, hundreds, not even entitled for the voucher, is getting one.


----------



## Ultisym

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Pelinox*
> 
> It's a promotion on all 970 cards, so it doesn't really matter which one you choose. I'm sure they will tuck a voucher in there, and if not, you can always e-mail them, just look at this thread, hundreds, not even entitled for the voucher, is getting one.


Very true. Even Tigerdirect made good on a code for me, which quite frankly, shocked me lol


----------



## Raikozy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *moccor*
> 
> You just contacted Newegg and asked about it?


yes!


----------



## Arizonian

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *moccor*
> 
> You just contacted Newegg and asked about it?


If you bought it from Newegg, open up chat. Sometimes it's quick and sometimes it takes up to an hour depending. Just let them know you recently purchased a 970 and see they are honoring the game to those that have purchased it within the last 30 days. Newegg has been absolutely great about this to our 970 members who were early adopters.









I bought mine 9/30 and got my two free games codes. FarCry 4 for myself and one for my kids system.


----------



## Aznlotus161

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Arizonian*
> 
> If you bought it from Newegg, open up chat. Sometimes it's quick and sometimes it takes up to an hour depending. Just let them know you recently purchased a 970 and see they are honoring the game to those that have purchased it within the last 30 days. Newegg has been absolutely great about this to our 970 members who were early adopters.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I bought mine 9/30 and got my two free games codes. FarCry 4 for myself and one for my kids system.


Exactly, just to confirm that I bought my cards 9/10/14 and live chatted Newegg support about it last week.

It was about a 20 - 30 minute wait so I just opened a new tab and left it running until then.

Their notification is very convenient as it'll ping you after each queue.

Got 2 keys for the 2 970s.


----------



## AngryGoldfish

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mad Pistol*
> 
> Just pulled the trigger on a Gigabyte GTX 970 G1 Gaming for my wife. It should be here some time next week.


Now THAT would be a nice pressy to receive. Don't suppose you'd consider a divorce? I'm single.







Hope she enjoys it!
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ratskrone*
> 
> are there some solutions to get the Power Target away from Evga Cards ? With No Limit Bios the PT still excist :-[


You don't need to read the whole thread, but the OP created a custom BIOS that removes the TDP limit. Some have noted no change, however. I don't condone, obviously, using a custom BIOS, but it's one way to remove the limit without badgering eVGA to offer an alternative.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *trawetSluaP*
> 
> Well I'm feeling a little disappointed...
> 
> I ordered an EVGA 970 FTW and experienced coil whine loud that I could hear it over my games. I RMA'd and the replacement is no better.
> 
> Are all the 970's going to have coil whine? Or are some worse than others? I ask as if it's an EVGA problem then I'll buy a different brand.
> 
> This in particular looks amazing - http://www.overclockers.co.uk/showproduct.php?prodid=GX-009-GX&groupid=701&catid=1914&subcat=1010
> 
> What do you guys think I should do? Try another (my third!) EVGA FTW or switch brands?


There is little that I've found so far on the Galax Hall of Fame 970, but the 780 of same seemed to be very well received. One reviewer said it was the best 780 variety he had come across. I'm weighing the pros and cons between the HOF 970 and the G1 Gaming. I have a white/black build so the white backplate should look really unique. Plus it uses two 8-pin power connectors as well as a voltage multiplier that isn't locked. Not sure on the cooling yet.

http://www.guru3d.com/news-story/galax-hall-of-fame-gtx-970-and-980-released.html


----------



## jlhawn

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Arizonian*
> 
> If you bought it from Newegg, open up chat. Sometimes it's quick and sometimes it takes up to an hour depending. Just let them know you recently purchased a 970 and see they are honoring the game to those that have purchased it within the last 30 days. Newegg has been absolutely great about this to our 970 members who were early adopters.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I bought mine 9/30 and got my two free games codes. FarCry 4 for myself and one for my kids system.


after being disconnected on my first 3 hour wait on new egg chat 2 days ago I tried again early this morning,
they told me since I bought my GTX 970 on 10/03/2014 and received it on 10/06/2014 I was not eligible for the free game code
and to have a nice day.


----------



## Thalandros

So I've gotten my GTX 970 about a month ago. Unfortunately no codes for me. =( Either way, I have a question. I've seen many cards overclocking to atleast 8000Mhz in terms of memory, while I can seem to barely push 7600. I know this isn't a big deal, but I'm asking around anyway. This might just be because my card isn't the best, right? I can OC core clock 'till about 1520Mhz stable, and I feel that's allright.

On the Heaven benchmark I get around 79-80FPS with the extreme preset.

Should I at all care, is my performance really bad considering? GPU-Z says my ASIC quality is about 67%.


----------



## frag06

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jlhawn*
> 
> after being disconnected on my first 3 hour wait on new egg chat 2 days ago I tried again early this morning,
> they told me since I bought my GTX 970 on 10/03/2014 and received it on 10/06/2014 I was not eligible for the free game code
> and to have a nice day.


I was initially told no, but after some talk and telling the rep that Newegg had honored many others request for a code, he told me I was a valued customer and sent me a code. I purchased my MSI 970 in late September.

I'd chat back again and see what they say this time.


----------



## jlhawn

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *frag06*
> 
> I was initially told no, but after some talk and telling the rep that Newegg had honored many others request for a code, he told me I was a valued customer and sent me a code. I purchased my MSI 970 in late September.
> 
> I'd chat back again and see what they say this time.


I have a $5,000 credit line with new egg since 2007 and have spent around 10k (I buy more than just computer parts)
I'm not going to bother anymore with the free game promotion, it's not worth my time.


----------



## frag06

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jlhawn*
> 
> I have a $5,000 credit line with new egg since 2007 and have spent around 10k (I buy more than just computer parts)
> I'm not going to bother anymore with the free game promotion, it's not worth my time.


-


----------



## Raikozy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jlhawn*
> 
> after being disconnected on my first 3 hour wait on new egg chat 2 days ago I tried again early this morning,
> they told me since I bought my GTX 970 on 10/03/2014 and received it on 10/06/2014 I was not eligible for the free game code
> and to have a nice day.


lol you probably forgot the key word, "courtesy"


----------



## Cakewalk_S

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Raikozy*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *jlhawn*
> 
> after being disconnected on my first 3 hour wait on new egg chat 2 days ago I tried again early this morning,
> they told me since I bought my GTX 970 on 10/03/2014 and received it on 10/06/2014 I was not eligible for the free game code
> and to have a nice day.
> 
> 
> 
> lol you probably forgot the key word, "courtesy"
Click to expand...

Just tired with Amazon... Thats what they said to me. Although the rep almost initiated an rma and told me I should return the card then repurchase it for the discount... Really? Can they do that?


----------



## maska2517

Good afternoon.
I have a problem from my GTX 970 Superclocked ACX 2.0(04G-P4-2974-KR). it madly noisy in idle time and fans aren't switched-off.
I tried 3 versions of drivers: 344.11, 344.48 and 344,60. And also I tried to adjust through EVGA_PrecisionX_16. Helps nothing and I don't know what should I do: (
I tried to update the firmware, but I have always an error and fails to do so.
Bios version: 84.04.1F.00.70


----------



## error-id10t

Follow the instructions here.. it should work?

http://forums.evga.com/EVGA-GTX-970-ACX-Firmware-Update-v11-m2228516.aspx


----------



## maska2517

no, I did as instructed and did not work.
I even created a thread in the forum evga but got no response: http://forums.evga.com/GTX970-SC-and-ACX20-m2247858.aspx


----------



## Aznlotus161

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Raikozy*
> 
> lol you probably forgot the key word, "courtesy"


Had no problems getting the first promo, Newegg took a second to think about giving me the 2nd key.

I casually mentioned to the Newegg rep that NCIX was honoring those early bird 970 owners with the promo and that got them to budge.

Just gotta give them a little nudge so they can keep your business.


----------



## TwiggLe

Very happy with my Strix GTX 970 so far. Finally put it and my H110 in last night. Card is basically silent. My H110 annoyed me for a bit as it was running the fans at 100% non-stop. So I changed them in my bios to run on silent and I'm still sitting at 17c on load for my CPU..

My GPU was up to 53c while playing Dark Souls II for a few hours earlier.

Again great card so far and very happy to report no coil whine or other issues.


----------



## ironhide138

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TwiggLe*
> 
> Very happy with my Strix GTX 970 so far. Finally put it and my H110 in last night. Card is basically silent. My H110 annoyed me for a bit as it was running the fans at 100% non-stop. So I changed them in my bios to run on silent and I'm still sitting at 17c on load for my CPU..
> 
> My GPU was up to 53c while playing Dark Souls II for a few hours earlier.
> 
> Again great card so far and very happy to report no coil whine or other issues.


17c on load?.... you sure? you playing in a fridge?


----------



## Aznlotus161

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ironhide138*
> 
> 17c on load?.... you sure? you playing in a fridge?










I was curious about that too!

Don't think a H110 even with a delid can reach 17C at load...


----------



## Mad Pistol

Ok, so I told you guys I had ordered a Gigabyte GTX 970 G1 for my wife. Well, after thinking about it, I realized that we have a Micro Center literally 5 minutes from where I live. So we went there to check it out, thinking they wouldn't have anything. After all, the GTX 970 is a seriously hot selling card.

Well, surprise! They did have them. However, we settled for a normal Gigabyte GTX 970 Windforce instead of the G1 Gaming. I must admit that I'm glad we didn't wait. It was a little bit cheaper, and it is still a stupidly fast card, even if it doesn't have the factory OC of the G1.

Minimal coil wine that I can tell. It is non-existent in about 95% of scenarios. Because this card is replacing the two HD 7870 XT cards that we had before, not only is this card slightly faster, but it is far cooler and dead silent. We were able to turn down the fans on her NZXT Phantom case to low speed, and the card maxes out @ 63c in Heaven Benchmark. That is SERIOUSLY impressive for a card that is this fast!!! It is only slightly faster than my GTX 780, but lets face it, my 780 with the Titan cooler is DEAD SEXY, so I really don't care.









Overall, excellent card. I can't wait to play around with the overclocking of this sleeping beast.


----------



## melodystyle2003

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mad Pistol*
> 
> Ok, so I told you guys I had ordered a Gigabyte GTX 970 G1 for my wife. Well, after thinking about it, I realized that we have a Micro Center literally 5 minutes from where I live. So we went there to check it out, thinking they wouldn't have anything. After all, the GTX 970 is a seriously hot selling card.
> 
> Well, surprise! They did have them. However, we settled for a normal Gigabyte GTX 970 Windforce instead of the G1 Gaming. I must admit that I'm glad we didn't wait. It was a little bit cheaper, and it is still a stupidly fast card, even if it doesn't have the factory OC of the G1.
> 
> Minimal coil wine that I can tell. It is non-existent in about 95% of scenarios. Because this card is replacing the two HD 7870 XT cards that we had before, not only is this card slightly faster, but it is far cooler and dead silent. We were able to turn down the fans on her NZXT Phantom case to low speed, and the card maxes out @ 63c in Heaven Benchmark. That is SERIOUSLY impressive for a card that is this fast!!! It is only slightly faster than my GTX 780, but lets face it, my 780 with the Titan cooler is DEAD SEXY, so I really don't care.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Overall, excellent card. I can't wait to play around with the overclocking of this sleeping beast.


Enjoy your new card!
Give us some pictures of it and how it performs in terms of overclocking. Very limited information can be found for this card


----------



## Aznlotus161

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Hackslash*
> 
> No NOT HIS
> 
> MikeGR7 's
> 
> http://www.overclock.net/t/1514085/official-nvidia-gtx-970-owners-club/5160#post_23056632


Finally got to flash BIOS for both cards, ran both 1519 Mhz @ 1.275V.

Thank you very much Hackslash, benchmarks with 3Dmark showed improvements.

Fire Strike score 14846
Graphics Score 24293
Physics Score 7285
Combined Score 6292
Driver version 9.18.13.4416 (older driver since the new ones have been giving SLI some troubles for me).

Only caveat is that my 2nd GPU maxes at 80C now.

Are the other files in the zip the stock BIOs? Gonna probably revert back to stock since the fans are noticeably louder.

If so, I'm having a bit of difficulty







NVflashing again back to stock as it prompts "Update aborted".


----------



## Tup3x

I'm happy that my card can do at least 1500 MHz with stock voltage. I'm pretty sure that with maxed out voltage this has >1600 MHz potential though personally I prefer to find the near maximum without any extra voltage for noise and heat reasons.


----------



## Hackslash

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Aznlotus161*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Hackslash*
> 
> No NOT HIS
> 
> MikeGR7 's
> 
> http://www.overclock.net/t/1514085/official-nvidia-gtx-970-owners-club/5160#post_23056632
> 
> 
> 
> Finally got to flash BIOS for both cards, ran both 1519 Mhz @ 1.275V.
> 
> Thank you very much Hackslash, benchmarks with 3Dmark showed improvements.
> 
> Fire Strike score 14846
> Graphics Score 24293
> Physics Score 7285
> Combined Score 6292
> Driver version 9.18.13.4416 (older driver since the new ones have been giving SLI some troubles for me).
> 
> Only caveat is that my 2nd GPU maxes at 80C now.
> 
> Are the other files in the zip the stock BIOs? Gonna probably revert back to stock since the fans are noticeably louder.
> 
> If so, I'm having a bit of difficulty
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> NVflashing again back to stock as it prompts "Update aborted".
Click to expand...

You should try zosons no limit bios to avoid running at max voltage all the time under load.

Iam pretty sure you don't need max voltage for that clock.

I found that mine can do 1500 with 1.22 v, and that 1550 needs a lot more that's not efficient...

Try optimizing it keeps the voltage low and fanspeed and temperature.

My bios is just a simple tweak to see what clock you can get at maximum....

I have zoson s running with fanspeed modded.


----------



## Rahldrac

Could someone explain me what these no limits BIOS does?


----------



## Drunken

Has anyone figured out how the dualbios work on the G1? Is it a software only feature? I did not see any switch or button on the pcb?


----------



## Hackslash

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Rahldrac*
> 
> Could someone explain me what these no limits BIOS does?


First post in that thread....


----------



## Hackslash

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Drunken*
> 
> Has anyone figured out how the dualbios work on the G1? Is it a software only feature? I did not see any switch or button on the pcb?


It has dual bios?


----------



## Obyboby

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Tup3x*
> 
> I'm happy that my card can do at least 1500 MHz with stock voltage. I'm pretty sure that with maxed out voltage this has >1600 MHz potential though personally I prefer to find the near maximum without any extra voltage for noise and heat reasons.


Mine is stable at 1500 MHz and stock voltage, boosts to 1590 MHz at 1.275V, I hit 1600 but it's really unstable, I'm not sure I could get it to work at that speed. But I'm really happy to stay between 1550 and 1590 MHz


----------



## FrostyAMD

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Hackslash*
> 
> It has dual bios?


That;s what guru3d says in their review and on gigabyte's site. I had not noticedsince I had saw no switch on pcb.Saw a reference here and wondered how to switch and under what conditions


----------



## Hackslash

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *FrostyAMD*
> 
> That;s what guru3d says in their review and on gigabyte's site. I had not noticedsince I had saw no switch on pcb.Saw a reference here and wondered how to switch and under what conditions


no it has no dual bios....

nothing on gigabyte site
ive also checked the pcb and manual....


----------



## FrostyAMD

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Hackslash*
> 
> no it has no dual bios....
> 
> nothing on gigabyte site
> ive also checked the pcb and manual....


You are probably right but these two links both mention it, maybe a feature that did not make it to market
http://www.gigabyte.com/press-center/news-page.aspx?nid=1317
http://www.guru3d.com/news-story/gigabyte-releases-g1-gaming-series-geforce-gtx-970-and-980.html


----------



## TwiggLe

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ironhide138*
> 
> 17c on load?.... you sure? you playing in a fridge?


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Aznlotus161*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I was curious about that too!
> 
> Don't think a H110 even with a delid can reach 17C at load...


Unless my CPU/Motherboard is reading wrong yes 17c. Idle I'm sitting here at 10/11c. My "office" is in my basement and ambient temps down here are pretty chilly in the fall/winter. I usually end up wearing my thick hoodie and fingerless gloves etc.

Here's a screen shot of CoreTemp like right now with just WoW running.


----------



## 95329

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TwiggLe*
> 
> Unless my CPU/Motherboard is reading wrong yes 17c. Idle I'm sitting here at 10/11c. My "office" is in my basement and ambient temps down here are pretty chilly in the fall/winter. I usually end up wearing my thick hoodie and fingerless gloves etc.
> 
> Here's a screen shot of CoreTemp like right now with just WoW running.


What is your ambient temp? The processor can't get colder than that with conventional cooling.


----------



## Boing7898

How's a score of 13772 in Firestrike?
Running a Gigabyte G1 970 @ 1565/2029.


----------



## TFL Replica

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *FrostyAMD*
> 
> You are probably right but these two links both mention it, maybe a feature that did not make it to market
> http://www.gigabyte.com/press-center/news-page.aspx?nid=1317
> http://www.guru3d.com/news-story/gigabyte-releases-g1-gaming-series-geforce-gtx-970-and-980.html


It's advertised on the box as well. IIRC, Roach found out that the BIOS version changed depending on which DVI port he used.


----------



## Hackslash

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TFL Replica*
> 
> It's advertised on the box as well. IIRC, Roach found out that the BIOS version changed depending on which DVI port he used.


yeah but i think thats different... also i cant find 2 bios chips on the pcb....

so i dunno what GB has done.

its strange that the version changes depending on the output.

thulk reported the same thing to me.


----------



## TwiggLe

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Tuxi*
> 
> What is your ambient temp? The processor can't get colder than that with conventional cooling.


Well I'm not using just a Heatsink/Fan I'm using a Corsair H110.
But yes my ambient temp in the basement is a good 10+ degree's lower than the rest of the house which we keep the thermostat at about 68 all year round, don't have anything in the basement itself though to tell me what the temp is down here. Guess I could grab something today as I've always kind of wondered myself. Plus 17c is like 62/63f so is it really that hard to believe?


----------



## 95329

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TwiggLe*
> 
> Well I'm not using just a Heatsink/Fan I'm using a Corsair H110.
> But yes my ambient temp in the basement is a good 10+ degree's lower than the rest of the house which we keep the thermostat at about 68 all year round, don't have anything in the basement itself though to tell me what the temp is down here. Guess I could grab something today as I've always kind of wondered myself. Plus 17c is like 62/63f so *is it really that hard to believe*?


Yes it is. Corsair H110 is still a conventional cooler that can't cool components below the ambient temperature, basic physics. What you're saying is that the delta c you achieve with your H110 is close to 3c on load. Here you can see that the delta c TechPowerUp achieved with i7-3960X cooled by H110 is 28c. Granted it isn't the same processor but the TDP of your processor and i7-3960X is pretty much the same so you get the gist.


----------



## TwiggLe

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Tuxi*
> 
> Yes it is. Corsair H110 is still a conventional cooler that can't cool components below the ambient temperature, basic physics. What you're saying is that the delta c you achieve with your H110 is close to 3c on load. Here you can see that the delta c TechPowerUp achieved with i7-3960X cooled by H110 is 28c. Granted it isn't the same processor but the TDP of your processor and i7-3960X is pretty much the same so you get the gist.


*shrug* I'm just reading what I see. I'll post another pic with HWmonitor running also. Should I be instead looking at the first circled CPU temp? And if so why does the 2nd circled one and CoreTemp show different?


----------



## nepas

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TwiggLe*
> 
> Well I'm not using just a Heatsink/Fan I'm using a Corsair H110.
> But yes my ambient temp in the basement is a good 10+ degree's lower than the rest of the house which we keep the thermostat at about 68 all year round, don't have anything in the basement itself though to tell me what the temp is down here. Guess I could grab something today as I've always kind of wondered myself. Plus 17c is like 62/63f so is it really that hard to believe?


With AMD chips you need to add 10-15 to what core temp says(its been like that for years)


----------



## FrostyAMD

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Hackslash*
> 
> yeah but i think thats different... also i cant find 2 bios chips on the pcb....
> 
> so i dunno what GB has done.
> 
> its strange that the version changes depending on the output.
> 
> thulk reported the same thing to me.


So I'm guessing with this new info I'm screwed as I use both DVI ports for a Dual monitor. Gonna have to check out gigabyt support to get a reasonable answer


----------



## 95329

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TwiggLe*
> 
> *shrug* I'm just reading what I see. I'll post another pic with HWmonitor running also. Should I be instead looking at the first circled CPU temp? And if so why does the 2nd circled one and CoreTemp show different?


Those are some weird numbers indeed







I think the first temp is the package temperature and I'd go with that. The second temperature is the core temperature and that obviously doesn't show correct value.


----------



## Hackslash

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *FrostyAMD*
> 
> So I'm guessing with this new info I'm screwed as I use both DVI ports for a Dual monitor. Gonna have to check out gigabyt support to get a reasonable answer


maybe try flashing both

first one port after that the other??!!

i dunno, sorry


----------



## TwiggLe

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *nepas*
> 
> With AMD chips you need to add 10-15 to what core temp says(its been like that for years)


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Tuxi*
> 
> Those are some weird numbers indeed
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I think the first temp is the package temperature and I'd go with that. The second temperature is the core temperature and that obviously doesn't show correct value.


We'll go with that then, wasn't aware I needed to add like 10c to CoreTemp, and again wasn't trying to lie or deceive anyone either just going off what I saw.









Even so, it's still doing better than what my XSPC setup was doing granted I had my GPU in the loop also.


----------



## 95329

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TwiggLe*
> 
> We'll go with that then, wasn't aware I needed to add like 10c to CoreTemp, and *again wasn't trying to lie or deceive anyone* either just going off what I saw.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Even so, it's still doing better than what my XSPC setup was doing granted I had my GPU in the loop also.


That never crossed my mind







I just posted to correct.

Glad you're happy with your Corsair. I know I wasn't (and still aren't)


----------



## TFL Replica

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *FrostyAMD*
> 
> So I'm guessing with this new info I'm screwed as I use both DVI ports for a Dual monitor. Gonna have to check out gigabyt support to get a reasonable answer


I'm pretty sure it's based on Flex configuration. Dual DVI monitors should be fine.


----------



## GoldenTiger

Finally played with pushing my MSI Gaming GTX 970 SLI using custom BIOS tweaking & setting the memory crossbar, l2 speeds, etc. to match the main 3d clock amongst many other smaller things...

ended up with this, 24/7 game stable after 2 days' worth of testing:

http://www.3dmark.com/3dm/4658589

*26,282 gpu score*







. I hadn't realized there was the new 3dmark 4k ultra update so I'm downloading that now and will re-run with it just to be on the latest version later today.... also, neweggbusiness was willing to give me one game code for my pair of cards ordered at launch, can't complain







, I grabbed Assassin's Creed Unity with it though I was split between that and Far Cry 4... I figure I'll pick up the latter on a sale when I want it in a few.

I can push the clocks higher by adding volts but once the cards reach 70c the BIOS automatically starts downbinning including voltages resulting in instability. This setup currently peaks at about 66c after multiple hours of gaming straight to avoid that. More volts would be great if I had the cooling (this is on the stock TwinFrozr V cooling still!) or that limit weren't there







, since this is only running at 1.218v in the BIOS and to test briefly I did run all the way up to 1.275v+







, may play around with that more soon if I get bored but it would be tougher to handle things when the card starts downbinning. I do have the cards with an extra space between them and a side panel 140mm fan feeding them fresh air.

I run most games with 3620x2036 DSR (25% smoothness) resolution (2560x1440 output) @ 99hz on my X-Star DP2710 oc'd at this point in time... it is gorgeous!

EDIT: Updated and did a Firestrike Ultra run: http://www.3dmark.com/3dm/4658786
EDIT 2: And here's the newest 3dmark on Firestrike vanilla: http://www.3dmark.com/3dm/4658836


----------



## Takla

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TwiggLe*
> 
> *shrug* I'm just reading what I see. I'll post another pic with HWmonitor running also. Should I be instead looking at the first circled CPU temp? And if so why does the 2nd circled one and CoreTemp show different?


you got 2 of the worst temp reading programs right there.

get either hwinfo64 from here

or msi afterburner from here

core temp is the biggest garbage and sadly alot of people don't know any better and use it. and cpuid hardware monitor is outdated.


----------



## KadoPT

I've noticed the discussion regarding the GTX 970 G1 BIOS so I have some questions as well.
I have two displays connected, one LG DVI-D monitor and one Samsung HDMI TV conected and with my original bios the TV was used during post but with the newer bios I've flashed the monitor is used, under windows both work fine.
I also noticed that the "name" in MBT differs:
Original : gv-n970g1 gaming-4gd_*d*/f40
Alt version : gv-n970g1 gaming-4gd_*p*/f40

Do you guys know that may be the difference?
Also I assume that using the alt version will not damage my card.
My card is a rev 1.1 and the one from the alt version seemed to be a rev 1.1 as well
The bios versions are different:
Original : 84.04.1F.00.FC
Alt version : 84.04.1F.00.FD

Here's the link to a rar with both bios, they are unmodified dumps from GPU-Z.

Cheers!
[EDIT] The Subsystem ID is also different
Original: SUBSYS_367*B*
Alt version: SUBSYS_367*A*
[/EDIT]


----------



## Hackslash

like TFL Replica said its probably FLEX....


----------



## hurricane28

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TwiggLe*
> 
> *shrug* I'm just reading what I see. I'll post another pic with HWmonitor running also. Should I be instead looking at the first circled CPU temp? And if so why does the 2nd circled one and CoreTemp show different?


For more accurate temp reading you should install HWINFO64.

Also, AMD FX chips are known of their ridiculously low temp reading at idle, it becomes more accurate when under load.

There is no way you get that low temp under load. With HWINFO64 you can monitor a lot more than only temps too, its a great program.


----------



## Aznlotus161

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Hackslash*
> 
> You should try zosons no limit bios to avoid running at max voltage all the time under load.
> 
> Iam pretty sure you don't need max voltage for that clock.


Thanks, will take a look.

I decided to just update to 84.04.1F.00.FD for now and everything seems to be back to stock and fine.

So is it just me who has blue artifacts in Unigine Heaven benches and white artifacts in Crysis/Crysis 2?









Originally posted here:
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Aznlotus161*
> 
> Just a little update on the my Heaven artifacts and voltage discrepancy and my attempt to fix it.
> 
> Unigine Heaven 4.0:
> Screen grabs of consistent blue artifacting (didn't have this when I only ran with one card, haven't tested the 2nd card individually yet):
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Read up on the thread with voltage fix linked *here*.
> 
> Downloaded Nvidia Inspector and got to testing.
> 
> Before values, all stock for each card:
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> GPU 1:
> GPU 2:
> 
> 
> 
> Noticed the 1st card was rock steady at 1.2V most of the time while the other card not so much.
> 
> Did some monitoring as I had heaven run in the background.
> 
> Found that a delta of +27 Mhz in the core clock got me pretty close in matching the voltage to each other.
> 
> After values, +27 Mhz:
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Artifacts are still prevalent and strong.
> 
> Not sure if it was something I did wrong, but maybe you guys can take note and also give me a few pointers.


*UPDATE*: Really interesting as I noticed when I first booted up Crysis, everything would be fine no artifacts then after maybe 10 - 20 minutes of game play, artifacts start to occur.

Will post a video of it in action soon along with a screencap of what my MSI afterburner OSD readings are. Sorry for the extended posts.


----------



## KadoPT

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Hackslash*
> 
> like TFL Replica said its probably FLEX....


Tried both connection modes from that diagram and yes, it has two different bios, with different versions and subsystem ids. what I did was only flash the same bios on the two different "roms".
So this card has dual bios but it's not like you can select them with a switch but with cable conection.

Thanks.

Cheers!


----------



## Thalandros

So I've gotten my GTX 970 about a month ago. Unfortunately no codes for me. =( Either way, I have a question. I've seen many cards overclocking to atleast 8000Mhz in terms of memory, while I can seem to barely push 7600. I know this isn't a big deal, but I'm asking around anyway. This might just be because my card isn't the best, right? I can OC core clock 'till about 1520Mhz stable, and I feel that's allright.

On the Heaven benchmark I get around 79-80FPS with the extreme preset.

Should I at all care, is my performance really bad considering? What are average core/memory speeds? GPU-Z says my ASIC quality is about 67%.


----------



## TwiggLe

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Takla*
> 
> you got 2 of the worst temp reading programs right there.
> 
> get either hwinfo64 from here
> 
> or msi afterburner from here
> 
> core temp is the biggest garbage and sadly alot of people don't know any better and use it. and cpuid hardware monitor is outdated.


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Tuxi*
> 
> That never crossed my mind
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I just posted to correct.
> 
> Glad you're happy with your Corsair. I know I wasn't (and still aren't)


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *hurricane28*
> 
> For more accurate temp reading you should install HWINFO64.
> 
> Also, AMD FX chips are known of their ridiculously low temp reading at idle, it becomes more accurate when under load.
> 
> There is no way you get that low temp under load. With HWINFO64 you can monitor a lot more than only temps too, its a great program.


Well I got HWINFO64 -
This is after about an hour of playing BF4 on a full 64 person server.



Which to me look almost exactly like CoreTemp and HWmonitor was putting out.
*shrug*


----------



## Aznlotus161

Quick look at what I'm experiencing while playing Crysis.

No overclocking whatsoever, system is stock atm.

Last time it actually took 10 minutes for this to happen.




Driver: 344.60 (happened with all previous drivers, tried 344.16 and 344.48 so I doubt it's the drivers actually).

BIOS: 84.04.1F.00.FD

Tried custom modded B4 bios, didn't solve issues 1519Mhz @ 1.275V.

Flashed to latest version I could find and now running stock.


----------



## maska2517

help








trying to do a firmware update BIOS, after entering nvflash I get an error









tried to do a firmware update taken from the site evga, also produce errors.


----------



## AngryGoldfish

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Thalandros*
> 
> So I've gotten my GTX 970 about a month ago. Unfortunately no codes for me. =( Either way, I have a question. I've seen many cards overclocking to atleast 8000Mhz in terms of memory, while I can seem to barely push 7600. I know this isn't a big deal, but I'm asking around anyway. This might just be because my card isn't the best, right? I can OC core clock 'till about 1520Mhz stable, and I feel that's allright.
> 
> On the Heaven benchmark I get around 79-80FPS with the extreme preset.
> 
> Should I at all care, is my performance really bad considering? What are average core/memory speeds? GPU-Z says my ASIC quality is about 67%.


Your core speeds seem average (good) for a heavy overclock. The memory speeds were not possible above 8000 for many. 7600 seems below average, but it shouldn't cause any in-game difference. You could probably get it higher with some tweaking, but I wouldn't know where to begin.


----------



## HAL900

God how you can buy gtx 970 to fx 8150


----------



## Aznlotus161

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *maska2517*
> 
> help
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> trying to do a firmware update BIOS, after entering nvflash I get an error
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> tried to do a firmware update taken from the site evga, also produce errors.


That image is really hard to make out, try re-uploading another screen shot.

Did you follow this guide: http://www.overclock.net/t/1523391/easy-nvflash-guide-with-pictures-for-gtx-970-980/0_100


----------



## Takla

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TwiggLe*
> 
> Well I got HWINFO64 -
> This is after about an hour of playing BF4 on a full 64 person server.
> 
> 
> 
> Which to me look almost exactly like CoreTemp and HWmonitor was putting out.
> *shrug*


minimum 31 maximum 41. meanwhile coretemp shows abysmal low sub 20


----------



## maska2517

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Aznlotus161*
> 
> That image is really hard to make out, try re-uploading another screen shot.
> 
> Did you follow this guide: http://www.overclock.net/t/1523391/easy-nvflash-guide-with-pictures-for-gtx-970-980/0_100


yes I have tried this method does not work. still produces an error


----------



## p2mob

why doesnt the Windforce LED work? LED is enabled in the Geforce experience.

Let me guess, it only lights up in the G1 version? thats like extra $20.00 or so?

If so I'm gonna swing by tiger direct and get those exchanged. I've gotten mine yesterday when I built this system.


----------



## Mad Pistol

Only the G1 Gaming version has the light-up LED logo.


----------



## jonny30bass

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *maska2517*
> 
> yes I have tried this method does not work. still produces an error


Hmmm. Make absolutely sure your using the latest version of nvflash, and that you are entering all of the commands correctly. Also, if you are using HDMI audio, then try disabling the HDMI audio device before flashing.


----------



## hurricane28

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *p2mob*
> 
> why doesnt the Windforce LED work? LED is enabled in the Geforce experience.
> 
> Let me guess, it only lights up in the G1 version? thats like extra $20.00 or so?
> 
> If so I'm gonna swing by tiger direct and get those exchanged. I've gotten mine yesterday when I built this system.


Nice system you have there man









I like the case and the blue LED fans in the front.

I have the Corsair obsidian 650D but i would like to have another case, i only cannot decide which one


----------



## maska2517

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jonny30bass*
> 
> Hmmm. Make absolutely sure your using the latest version of nvflash, and that you are entering all of the commands correctly. Also, if you are using HDMI audio, then try disabling the HDMI audio device before flashing.


yes I use HDMI. Here I disconnected, still error


----------



## jonny30bass

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *maska2517*
> 
> yes I use HDMI. Here I disconnected, still error
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


This is how you disable the HDMI audio device. Control Panel>Hardware and Sound>Manage audio devices. Then right click on the HDMI audio device and click "Disable".

If that doesn't work, re-download the latest nvflash and use it.


----------



## maska2517

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jonny30bass*
> 
> This is how you disable the HDMI audio device. Control Panel>Hardware and Sound>Manage audio devices. Then right click on the HDMI audio device and click "Disable".
> 
> If that doesn't work, re-download the latest nvflash and use it.


I disconnected all possible HDMI of audio. it didn't turn out.
also I downloaded the new version from your link.
whether there are other ways to establish Bios?


----------



## jonny30bass

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *maska2517*
> 
> I disconnected all possible HDMI of audio. it didn't turn out.
> also I downloaded the new version from your link.
> whether there are other ways to establish Bios?


I'm not sure then. I think that is the only way to flash the gtx 900 series so far.


----------



## MyLeftNut

I have this weird problem with a vanilla Zotac GTX970, the memory clocks are stuck at 1502mhz when they should normally be at 1753mhz. It wasn't like this earlier, infact I could even increase the memory clocks with msi afterburner previously. Now it's just stuck at 1502 and doesn't rise even in a game and msi afterburner refuses to apply any changes to memory clocks both up or down.


----------



## jlhawn

didn't think it would make that big of a difference but I set my cpu from 3.20ghz to 3.36ghz and my benchmark score for my gpu (GTX 970) went up 81 points.
FPS went from 75 to 77. max fps went from 137 to 145. I'm gonna try the 3.60ghz preset I have and see what that does for my gpu.


----------



## jlhawn

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *p2mob*
> 
> why doesnt the Windforce LED work? LED is enabled in the Geforce experience.
> 
> Let me guess, it only lights up in the G1 version? thats like extra $20.00 or so?
> 
> If so I'm gonna swing by tiger direct and get those exchanged. I've gotten mine yesterday when I built this system.


the G1 also has 4 heat pipes and a metal fan shroud, and a higher overclock.

is your Sabertooth AMD or intel? I have the intel X58 Sabertooth with a i7 970 6 core cpu.

edit: nevermind I enlarged your pic and it's AMD


----------



## maska2517

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jonny30bass*
> 
> I'm not sure then. I think that is the only way to flash the gtx 900 series so far.


I've tried other windows, and removes all configuration startup programs.
I need to do 0% FANS in simply because this card is very noisy








I tried to enter different values into nvflash, that's what happened


----------



## jlhawn

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MyLeftNut*
> 
> I have this weird problem with a vanilla Zotac GTX970, the memory clocks are stuck at 1502mhz when they should normally be at 1753mhz. It wasn't like this earlier, infact I could even increase the memory clocks with msi afterburner previously. Now it's just stuck at 1502 and doesn't rise even in a game and msi afterburner refuses to apply any changes to memory clocks both up or down.


remove the driver in safe mode using DDU from the nvidia driver thread, the install the latest driver.
sometimes the driver can get corrupted without you even knowing.
this is what I would try, I had a 780 that the gpu core clock became stuck at 523mhz after a few days, and using DDU to remove the driver and reinstall fixed it for, but I returned the card anyway
as I didn't like the performance over my 680 for the money, which I'm glad now as I have a nice 970.


----------



## Blackspots

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *StroniX*
> 
> Hello!
> A week ago I bought MSI GTX970 Gaming.
> So, I have a problem, one of the fans not started.
> Do you know how to solve this problem? I know that I not one who have this issue.


RTFM. The video card operates the fans independently (when left on auto). So, if one fan isn't running while in use, its probably because that part of the video card isn't hot enough yet.


----------



## MyLeftNut

Ya, I've already tried uninstalling the NVidia drivers and wiping out any remnants with DDU. Still the same thing. I've also uninstalled all monitoring software like gpu-z and msi afterburner. Even reset all motherboard bios settings incase it was that. Still the same thing. On a further note, my idle gpu clocks are showing at 1075mhz on desktop so it does appear that some software related problem is causing it to get stuck. Any ideas other than just plainly reinstalling windows?


----------



## Nark96

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MyLeftNut*
> 
> Ya, I've already tried uninstalling the NVidia drivers and wiping out any remnants with DDU. Still the same thing. I've also uninstalled all monitoring software like gpu-z and msi afterburner. Even reset all motherboard bios settings incase it was that. Still the same thing. On a further note, my idle gpu clocks are showing at 1075mhz on desktop so it does appear that some software related problem is causing it to get stuck. Any ideas other than just plainly reinstalling windows?


Are you using the latest bios for your motherboard?


----------



## MyLeftNut

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Nark96*
> 
> Are you using the latest bios for your motherboard?


Yes. It's strange how even a driver clean out can't even fix this. My gpu clocks are stuck at 1076mhz as well. It'll boost up but won't clock down below 1076 even on idle desktop.. Voltage is stuck at 1.01 during idle as well.


----------



## MyLeftNut

I'm just going to reinstall windows. If it's still the same issue, this card is going back. Just too much of a headache to have to deal with these malfunctions.


----------



## xCamoLegend

Worth selling two 7970s and getting a 970? I'm REALLY tired of multi gpu gaming. Getting stuttering in tonnes of games still and driver support has been terrible the last 6 months.

How much better is Nvidia Control Panel in comparison to Catalyst? Catalyst has been really barebones in my experience and I don't use it at all and have to do everything via RadeonPro. I heard RadeonPro works on nvidia for SweetFX and SMAA which is great, is this true?

Edit: I'm not trying to start an AMD vs Nvidia war, just want some honest opinions. No brand loyalty please.


----------



## jlhawn

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MyLeftNut*
> 
> I'm just going to reinstall windows. If it's still the same issue, this card is going back. Just too much of a headache to have to deal with these malfunctions.


try this first.
run windows experience, don't know how but I read on a forum somewhere tha 2 user's had it fix their problem that was the same as yours.


----------



## MyLeftNut

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jlhawn*
> 
> try this first.
> run windows experience, don't know how but I read on a forum somewhere tha 2 user's had it fix their problem that was the same as yours.


I actually thought about that idea and did run it earlier to see if it would reset the clocks for videocard but seeing that during the midst of it gpu-z still reported the same thing I just stopped it half way.

Would you happen to have the links to those forum posts that you saw? I'd like to look into this.


----------



## jlhawn

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MyLeftNut*
> 
> I actually thought about that idea and did run it earlier to see if it would reset the clocks for videocard but seeing that during the midst of it gpu-z still reported the same thing I just stopped it half way.
> 
> Would you happen to have the links to those forum posts that you saw? I'd like to look into this.


I can't remember which site, it was back when I bought a 780 and had a stuck gpu core clock and used google.
I will search now and see if I can find it again.

heres what fixed it for a guy at EVGA forum.


----------



## Thalandros

I've used an HD 6950 before I've gotten my current Gigabyte G1 card. In my opinion, Nvidia pulls in the lead a bit here because of various things. It's very clear, unlike the AMD center, and it's got digital vibrance, something that AMD is lacking. (their technology is similar, but not exactly). I found Nvidia a bit more friendly to use. I mostly chose the card because I was sick of all the unoptimization for my radeon card for namely WildStar and I've never had an Nvidia high end card yet. Really happy with my purchase, the driver interface being one of the main improvements. I really dig Nvidia Geforce experience too, not because of Shadowplay or anything (just use OBS NVENC), but it looks less cheap and inn my opinion, functions better than RaptR. That felt like a program I did not want on my computer, while the geforce driver does.

To be honest, AMD isn't doing much wrong with their interface, but Nvidia's just looks much better, organised and is ahead. Only have about 1.5 months experience with the Nvidia driver, and over 3y+ with AMD though.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *AngryGoldfish*
> 
> Your core speeds seem average (good) for a heavy overclock. The memory speeds were not possible above 8000 for many. 7600 seems below average, but it shouldn't cause any in-game difference. You could probably get it higher with some tweaking, but I wouldn't know where to begin.


Thanks. I found Heaven just isn't representative a lot of the time. I've ran an offset of +145 (about 1550Mhz) on the benchmark while not being able to keep higher than +120 on games like World of Warcraft or Heroes of the Storm (the 2nd gets a pass because it's still in technical alpha.)

What would be a really good way to perfectly tune the card? I'm pretty new to the benchmarking and tweaking.


----------



## MyLeftNut

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jlhawn*
> 
> I can't remember which site, it was back when I bought a 780 and had a stuck gpu core clock and used google.
> I will search now and see if I can find it again.
> 
> heres what fixed it for a guy at EVGA forum.


Ya, that was the first thing I tried. Didn't work for me. Reinstalling windows now.


----------



## jlhawn

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MyLeftNut*
> 
> Ya, that was the first thing I tried. Didn't work for me. Reinstalling windows now.


good luck.
and I will keep searching for more help on your issue.


----------



## squish72

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *maska2517*
> 
> yes I have tried this method does not work. still produces an error


I have this exact same problem. I even did a clean flash of windows and still have this error? Can you list your components and maybe peripherals too? I started a new thread in the nvidia main forum too


----------



## p2mob

I would think tiger direct wont have any problem doing that exchange. at least I would hope so.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jlhawn*
> 
> the G1 also has 4 heat pipes and a metal fan shroud, and a higher overclock.
> 
> is your Sabertooth AMD or intel? I have the intel X58 Sabertooth with a i7 970 6 core cpu.
> 
> edit: nevermind I enlarged your pic and it's AMD


yeah its a 9590 @ 5ghz

Also the G1 comes with a backplate...can't wait to get mine exchanged tomorrow for the G1


----------



## TFL Replica

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *xCamoLegend*
> 
> Worth selling two 7970s and getting a 970? I'm REALLY tired of multi gpu gaming. Getting stuttering in tonnes of games still and driver support has been terrible the last 6 months.
> 
> How much better is Nvidia Control Panel in comparison to Catalyst? Catalyst has been really barebones in my experience and I don't use it at all and have to do everything via RadeonPro. I heard RadeonPro works on nvidia for SweetFX and SMAA which is great, is this true?
> 
> Edit: I'm not trying to start an AMD vs Nvidia war, just want some honest opinions. No brand loyalty please.


Yes, RadeonPro works on Nvidia cards. You can use it to integrate SweetFX, take screenshots, apply SMAA, and pretty much use any feature that isn't an AMD-specific driver tweak. NVCP is sufficient for regular usage, but I would use Nvidia Inspector for advanced game profile tweaks.


----------



## jlhawn

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *p2mob*
> 
> I would think tiger direct wont have any problem doing that exchange. at least I would hope so.
> yeah its a 9590 @ 5ghz
> 
> Also the G1 comes with a backplate...can't wait to get mine exchanged tomorrow for the G1


yeah I forgot to say the back plate, I have the G1


----------



## JoeDirt

Going to finally do an open release of my BIOS for the Zotac Amp Omega/Extreme 970 owners. This is the game stable BIOS I use. It will boost to 1493.4 MHz on the core and 1951.7 MHz on the memory. Some parts are based off the zoson nolimits BIOS along with other adjustments I have found that work good on this garbage 61.3% ASIC card. Also has a more aggressive fan profile. So if you want a dead silent card, this is not for you. If it don't work for you then find something else or mod your own.

JoeDirt-ZotacAmpOmega-Extreme-970.zip 136k .zip file


----------



## Anusha

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MyLeftNut*
> 
> Yes. It's strange how even a driver clean out can't even fix this. My gpu clocks are stuck at 1076mhz as well. It'll boost up but won't clock down below 1076 even on idle desktop.. Voltage is stuck at 1.01 during idle as well.


Did you enable ShadowPlay for desktop?


----------



## MyLeftNut

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Anusha*
> 
> Did you enable ShadowPlay for desktop?


No, I have not enabled ShadowPlay. It's basically just been nvidia 344.60 drivers, gpu-z, and msi afterburner. No changes made to the nvidia control panel.


----------



## Hequaqua

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Thalandros*
> 
> So I've gotten my GTX 970 about a month ago. Unfortunately no codes for me. =( Either way, I have a question. I've seen many cards overclocking to atleast 8000Mhz in terms of memory, while I can seem to barely push 7600. I know this isn't a big deal, but I'm asking around anyway. This might just be because my card isn't the best, right? I can OC core clock 'till about 1520Mhz stable, and I feel that's allright.
> 
> On the Heaven benchmark I get around 79-80FPS with the extreme preset.
> 
> Should I at all care, is my performance really bad considering? GPU-Z says my ASIC quality is about 67%.


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Thalandros*
> 
> I've used an HD 6950 before I've gotten my current Gigabyte G1 card. In my opinion, Nvidia pulls in the lead a bit here because of various things. It's very clear, unlike the AMD center, and it's got digital vibrance, something that AMD is lacking. (their technology is similar, but not exactly). I found Nvidia a bit more friendly to use. I mostly chose the card because I was sick of all the unoptimization for my radeon card for namely WildStar and I've never had an Nvidia high end card yet. Really happy with my purchase, the driver interface being one of the main improvements. I really dig Nvidia Geforce experience too, not because of Shadowplay or anything (just use OBS NVENC), but it looks less cheap and inn my opinion, functions better than RaptR. That felt like a program I did not want on my computer, while the geforce driver does.
> 
> To be honest, AMD isn't doing much wrong with their interface, but Nvidia's just looks much better, organised and is ahead. Only have about 1.5 months experience with the Nvidia driver, and over 3y+ with AMD though.
> Thanks. I found Heaven just isn't representative a lot of the time. I've ran an offset of +145 (about 1550Mhz) on the benchmark while not being able to keep higher than +120 on games like World of Warcraft or Heroes of the Storm (the 2nd gets a pass because it's still in technical alpha.)
> 
> What would be a really good way to perfectly tune the card? I'm pretty new to the benchmarking and tweaking.


I use MSI Afterburner. I'm sure there are other OC UI's. I have the MSI GTX970. It clocks at 1353Mhz out of the box. Using Afterburner, I can get it super stable with these settings:

Voltage--- Disabled
Power Limit--- 100%
Core Clock--- +185 (1513Mhz)
Memory Clock--- +500 (8000Mhz)
Fan--- User Defined

I have fine tuned it a little bit. I have found that for my card, this gives me the best performance across several bench marking programs.

Like CPU's each one will clock a bit different.


----------



## p2mob

http://www.3dmark.com/fs/3191919

without any type of overclock.


----------



## TahoeDust

I wonder what the average ASIC score is for these cards? I just checked mine and it is 79.8%


----------



## Aluc13

It cant be too high. The most i have seen is 80%.


----------



## TahoeDust

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Aluc13*
> 
> It cant be too high. The most i have seen is 80%.


Nice. Sounds like I got a good chip. It is an EVGA SSC.


----------



## dVeLoPe

mine is 71.5 but it goes 1550+ and never hits 85% power


----------



## Aluc13

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TahoeDust*
> 
> Nice. Sounds like I got a good chip. It is an EVGA SSC.


yeah, i believe mine is about 79.2% too.


----------



## xliquidx

Ive got a 63 and 75% G1. Its completely random


----------



## TahoeDust

Stock Clock:

http://www.3dmark.com/fs/3192260



The overclock I have been running the last few daya:

http://www.3dmark.com/fs/3192204


----------



## maska2517

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *squish72*
> 
> I have this exact same problem. I even did a clean flash of windows and still have this error? Can you list your components and maybe peripherals too? I started a new thread in the nvidia main forum too


Yes of course, I even tried to install other versions of windows, nothing helps








My systems:
i7 5820k, ASUS X99-A, Crucial 8Gb DDR4, Samsung 840evo 250Gb, WD 3tb Green, 2.1 audio system, Logitech G105 keyboard and G700 mouse


----------



## Takla

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *squish72*
> 
> I have this exact same problem. I even did a clean flash of windows and still have this error? Can you list your components and maybe peripherals too? I started a new thread in the nvidia main forum too


Go to "Control Panel\All Control Panel Items\Programs and Features" and then press "Turn Windows features on or off" and make sure Microsoft .Net Framework 3.5.1 is checked.
See Pic 1.


After that go to "Control Panel\All Control Panel Items\User Accounts" and press on "Change User Account Control settings" then pull the slider to the bottom.
See Pic 2.


Once youve done these 2 steps restart and it should work.

If youre on windows 8/8.1 you will have framework 4.5 installed by default but above that you will see a option to download framework 3.5.1.

also did you make sure to follow these steps in this guide to 100%? LINK


----------



## Trolle BE

i wonder what the asic on my card will be
just a few more days!


----------



## auxius

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *JoeDirt*
> 
> Going to finally do an open release of my BIOS for the Zotac Amp Omega/Extreme 970 owners. This is the game stable BIOS I use. It will boost to 1493.4 MHz on the core and 1951.7 MHz on the memory. Some parts are based off the zoson nolimits BIOS along with other adjustments I have found that work good on this garbage 61.3% ASIC card. Also has a more aggressive fan profile. So if you want a dead silent card, this is not for you. If it don't work for you then find something else or mod your own.
> 
> JoeDirt-ZotacAmpOmega-Extreme-970.zip 136k .zip file


Thanks alot man, i have a question can you achieve the above mention clock speed and memory speed using stock rom? is that the highest and stable clock you can achieve on your amp omega? i have the extreme one by the way. i will try to OC this one to find the maximum stable clock/memory on stock rom.


----------



## perik

So that's my oc that looks stable up to this time.



Flashed to the ...:FD BIOS.
It took the temps up a couple of degrees but otherwise it looks fine.


----------



## Obyboby

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Trolle BE*
> 
> i wonder what the asic on my card will be
> just a few more days!


U gon get 49% mate


----------



## Teskin89

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *perik*
> 
> So that's my oc that looks stable up to this time.
> 
> 
> 
> Flashed to the ...:FD BIOS.
> It took the temps up a couple of degrees but otherwise it looks fine.


I get with my Gtx 760 overclocked 6800 points on graphics. I hoped i'd double my performance, but i think it will be less beacause you almost made 2x my points but you overclocked with a flashed bios.


----------



## Mato87

Iam thinking of getting another gtx 970, the gigabyte g1 gaming version, but Iam not so sure if this is the right time, sure it will be great if I could pick of the three upcoming ubisoft games for free, but is the asking price, that is over 350 euro worth it? I've seen numerous reviews with sli 970's and the scaling is incredible, it beats a single 980 by a mile, but if the issues with microstutter and all the problem that are sli related still there, then I don't think it is worth it to be honest...


----------



## Ultisym

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mato87*
> 
> Iam thinking of getting another gtx 970, the gigabyte g1 gaming version, but Iam not so sure if this is the right time, sure it will be great if I could pick of the three upcoming ubisoft games for free, but is the asking price, that is over 350 euro worth it? I've seen numerous reviews with sli 970's and the scaling is incredible, it beats a single 980 by a mile, but if the issues with microstutter and all the problem that are sli related still there, then I don't think it is worth it to be honest...


I am not running G1's and I certainly can not speak for everyone out there, but my Sli 970s have performed pretty much flawlessly.


----------



## squish72

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Takla*
> 
> Go to "Control Panel\All Control Panel Items\Programs and Features" and then press "Turn Windows features on or off" and make sure Microsoft .Net Framework 3.5.1 is checked.
> See Pic 1.
> 
> 
> After that go to "Control Panel\All Control Panel Items\User Accounts" and press on "Change User Account Control settings" then pull the slider to the bottom.
> See Pic 2.
> 
> 
> Once youve done these 2 steps restart and it should work.
> 
> If youre on windows 8/8.1 you will have framework 4.5 installed by default but above that you will see a option to download framework 3.5.1.
> 
> also did you make sure to follow these steps in this guide to 100%? LINK


I will give that a try. I already have the slider moved to the never notify. Out of his system we only have one thing in common the g700 mouse. So if the framework doesnt change anything I might have to swap that out just to see but I have a hard time beliving thats the issue.


----------



## Mato87

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ultisym*
> 
> I am not running G1's and I certainly can not speak for everyone out there, but my Sli 970s have performed pretty much flawlessly.


Oh allright, I see you have two asus strix 970's, can you please roughly tell me how is the real world performance with enabled sli in games like tomb raider, battlefield 4, cod aw and so on?


----------



## 95329

MSI 970 Gaming is on the way!









I can't wait to test out this card. I was so angry with my EVGA 680 that crashed even on the slightest overclock. Seriously, at stock it boosted to around 1183MHz and even at 1200MHz it began to crash in some games. I even tried a modded bios that allowed me to up the voltage and still the card wouldn't do 1200MHz reliably. What made it even worse was that before this 680 I had three 6950 that all unlocked fine and did 1050MHz on core.. That is 200MHz overclock right there


----------



## Ultisym

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mato87*
> 
> Oh allright, I see you have two asus strix 970's, can you please roughly tell me how is the real world performance with enabled sli in games like tomb raider, battlefield 4, cod aw and so on?


Sure, give me til this weekend though, i did it all at the same time as a new build, moved over to a Z97 sabertooth and 4790k. I still have some tuning to do. I have everything you listed but COD AW. I have COD Ghosts and COD BOII. Have about 100 others if there are others you want checked. What res you want them benched at? I run 5760 x 1080 but can back down to 1080P which isnt much of a challenge for them.


----------



## tuntu

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Aluc13*
> 
> It cant be too high. The most i have seen is 80%.


----------



## maska2517

Evga GTX970 FTW sold with the new BIOS? 0% with the fans in a idle


----------



## doza

dont Understand when overclocking my gpu i never had artifact's only picture freeze or no signal/ grey screen, and it is always happening above 1540mhz, is it possible that gpu can have somekind of driver limitations? in past with different gpu's when ever oc'ing first starts artifacts than freeze..if u go to far
but with strix there is just hard wall at 1540ish :S


----------



## AngryGoldfish

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mato87*
> 
> Iam thinking of getting another gtx 970, the gigabyte g1 gaming version, but Iam not so sure if this is the right time, sure it will be great if I could pick of the three upcoming ubisoft games for free, but is the asking price, that is over 350 euro worth it? I've seen numerous reviews with sli 970's and the scaling is incredible, it beats a single 980 by a mile, but if the issues with microstutter and all the problem that are sli related still there, then I don't think it is worth it to be honest...


If you're on 1080p, you don't need more than a 970 or 980 anyway.

970 - HD
980 - QHD
970 SLI - 3-way HD
980 SLI - UHD


----------



## Hequaqua

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Tuxi*
> 
> MSI 970 Gaming is on the way!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I can't wait to test out this card. I was so angry with my EVGA 680 that crashed even on the slightest overclock. Seriously, at stock it boosted to around 1183MHz and even at 1200MHz it began to crash in some games. I even tried a modded bios that allowed me to up the voltage and still the card wouldn't do 1200MHz reliably. What made it even worse was that before this 680 I had three 6950 that all unlocked fine and did 1050MHz on core.. That is 200MHz overclock right there


I have the same card. Love it!!

Stable for me at:
1513Mhz Core(+185)
8000Mhz Memory(+500)
100% Power Limit(Default)
No added voltage(Not Enabled)

I have clocked it higher, but I got better numbers with these settings.

A lot of people have complained about fan whine. I have not had ANY whine out of this card. I use a custom fan setting when I'm benchmarking or gaming.

Every card is different, just like CPU's.


----------



## 95329

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Hequaqua*
> 
> I have the same card. Love it!!
> 
> Stable for me at:
> 1513Mhz Core(+185)
> 8000Mhz Memory(+500)
> 100% Power Limit(Default)
> No added voltage(Not Enabled)
> 
> I have clocked it higher, but I got better numbers with these settings.
> 
> A lot of people have complained about fan whine. I have not had ANY whine out of this card. I use a custom fan setting when I'm benchmarking or gaming.
> 
> *Every card is different, just like CPU's*.


I realize that but the EVGA 680 I'm running now is just the worst









I'm curious though, what kind of fan whine are we talking about? Could you link some forums or such?


----------



## doza

new drivers and already hate them








when changed voltage in asus program and then reverting them on stock, i restarted computer about 10 times but voltages wont go on stock settings, until i uninstalled drivers


----------



## 970Rules

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *AngryGoldfish*
> 
> If you're on 1080p, you don't need more than a 970 or 980 anyway.


Ya at 1080p one 970 is best thing you ever need.
Once you take into account one 970 overclocked at just 1500/8000 memory range, we are overclockers after all, the thing in same range of gpu score range i seen form must 780 ti users in firestrike and has equivalent real world game performance to 780 Ti levels.

Hell just take a look at these numbers form one msi gaming review clocked at just 1513/8000 , it's the GTX 970 (OC) in the photo.



I mean my god it's matching the gtx 980 stock.....
Your getting same level of power form one 970 overclocked with game stable settings as lazy 980 owners who don't overclock.

All for 350 bucks. Hot damn, this thing is new going down as best value around the gpu market sense the legendary Geforce 8900GTX days long ago.


----------



## Travis6

Finally page 667, I was weirded out by page 666


----------



## Hequaqua

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Tuxi*
> 
> I realize that but the EVGA 680 I'm running now is just the worst
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I'm curious though, what kind of fan whine are we talking about? Could you link some forums or such?


I read it in several customer reviews on Newegg that have mentioned it. I think even a few posts on this thread have mentioned it. Perhaps not this card, but other mfg's. I wouldn't be too concerned about it.

Here are couple of links.

http://www.tomshardware.com/answers/id-2315904/msi-gtx-970-coil-whine/page-2.html

http://www.gamefaqs.com/boards/916373-pc/70419981?page=2


----------



## flopticalcube

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Travis6*
> 
> Finally page 667, I was weirded out by page 666


Preferences -> Posts per Page


----------



## acidmanvl

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Aluc13*
> 
> It cant be too high. The most i have seen is 80%.


I have 82%







on MSI 970 GTX 4G OC


----------



## AngryGoldfish

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *970Rules*
> 
> Ya at 1080p one 970 is best thing you ever need.
> Once you take into account one 970 overclocked at just 1500/8000 memory range, we are overclockers after all, the thing in same range of gpu score range i seen form must 780 ti users in firestrike and has equivalent real world game performance to 780 Ti levels.
> 
> Hell just take a look at these numbers form one msi gaming review clocked at just 1513/8000 , it's the GTX 970 (OC) in the photo.
> 
> 
> 
> I mean my god it's matching the gtx 980 stock.....
> Your getting same level of power form one 970 overclocked game stable settings as lazy 980 owners who don't overclock.
> 
> All for 350 bucks. Hot damn, this thing is new going down as best value around the gpu market sense the legendary Geforce 8900GTX long ago.


Exactly. I've been 'umming and ahhing' about whether to wait another couple of months and invest in a 980, but until I go 2k I have no need for that much power. I have an OC 770 at the moment and I've had no issues with it so far. I haven't bothered with high-end games like Crysis 3 and Last Light yet, but I don't even consider them _that_ good anyway when compared to games I _do_ love like Max Payne 3, ME3, CS:GO, Spec Ops The Line, Bioshock, Borderlands, ACIII, none of which have properly tested the 770 beyond being unable to crank the AA to max. I just want a 970 so I can properly test my PC with high-end games like BF4, Shadow of Mordor, The Witcher 3, AC Unity, etc.

The 970 is definitely where it's at unless you have a 2k monitor. I hope to invest in a 2k monitor this time next year, but I imagine the Titan 2/980ti/R9390X will be available by then so I'll probably go with one of those and run a stellar 2k setup.


----------



## ironhide138

so my 970 should be here tomorrow. what drivers should i use? keep hearing the newest kinda suck


----------



## Hequaqua

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ironhide138*
> 
> so my 970 should be here tomorrow. what drivers should i use? keep hearing the newest kinda suck


Nvidia just released a new set of drivers today.

344.65

I haven't played or ran any benchmarks with them yet.


----------



## 970Rules

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *AngryGoldfish*
> 
> I hope to invest in a 2k monitor this time next year


I Hear you, am thinking going G-SYNC upgrade monitor next year or two.

All detailed reviews and user reviews I seen go on and on raving about how game-play feels smooth and fluid and is better overall.
Hardcore pc reviewer like from pcper.com have noted when testing a 4k g-sync setup even, the reviewer was thinking this feels like 60 fps smooth and they all looks at the numbers and it's in 40s range whole time.

So if you upgrade your res and get less fps then your use to, g-sync makes up for it long as you got decent gpu in the first place.

only real drawback is Lack of choices and price tag. At $799 for a 2k g-sync .....HAHA you got to be kidding me Nope









If we ever do get a g-sync like at 1440p for 400 bucks I buy it as upgrade in a heart beat.

Take a look at g-sync options when you do buy your next upgrade is my point. maybe by then they have a much better value then today's current prices.


----------



## jlhawn

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ironhide138*
> 
> so my 970 should be here tomorrow. what drivers should i use? keep hearing the newest kinda suck


I been running 344.60 since it's release with no issue's, my benchmark score went up about 72 points, went up 81 points with small cpu overclock on my intel 6 core.
so I would say its a good driver. all my games run very good also.
not going to try 344.65 as it's only an update for a few games which I don't have.


----------



## AngryGoldfish

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *970Rules*
> 
> I Hear you, am thinking going G-SYNC upgrade monitor next year or two.
> 
> All detailed reviews and user reviews I seen go on and on raving about how game-play feels smooth and fluid and is better overall.
> Hardcore pc reviewer like from pcper.com have noted when testing a 4k g-sync setup even, the reviewer was thinking this feels like 60 fps smooth and they all looks at the numbers and it's in 40s range whole time.
> 
> So if you upgrade your res and get less fps then your use to, g-sync makes up for it long as you got decent gpu in the first place.
> 
> only real drawback is Lack of choices and price tag. At $799 for a 2k g-sync .....HAHA you got to be kidding me Nope
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> If we ever do get a g-sync like at 1440p for 400 bucks I buy it as upgrade in a heart beat.
> 
> Take a look at g-sync options when you do buy your next upgrade is my point. maybe by then they have a much better value then today's current prices.


Although there will probably be more choices by this time next year, the ASUS ROG is pretty much exactly what I'm looking for. It's pricey like you say, but if I'm willing to spend €1500 on a PC to run at high resolution, I may as well spend the same amount on an even greater pixel density.


----------



## tango bango

I'm looking for some overclock settings for my EVGA 970 FTW. I have MSI afterburner installed.


----------



## jlhawn

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *tango bango*
> 
> I'm looking for some overclock settings for my EVGA 970 FTW. I have MSI afterburner installed.


try these as a starting point.

it gives me this on my Gigabyte 970


----------



## Snuckie7

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Hequaqua*
> 
> I have the same card. Love it!!
> 
> Stable for me at:
> 1513Mhz Core(+185)
> 8000Mhz Memory(+500)
> *100% Power Limit*(Default)
> No added voltage(Not Enabled)
> 
> I have clocked it higher, but *I got better numbers with these settings.*


Wait, question about your results, shouldn't increasing the power limit pretty much always reduce throttling and increase performance?


----------



## friend'scatdied

Went from a 1250MHz 780 Ti to a 1535MHz+ 980.

"Downgraded" to a 970 Gaming since I realized the extra 15% in performance wasn't worth the extra 70% in cost.


----------



## Mato87

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ultisym*
> 
> Sure, give me til this weekend though, i did it all at the same time as a new build, moved over to a Z97 sabertooth and 4790k. I still have some tuning to do. I have everything you listed but COD AW. I have COD Ghosts and COD BOII. Have about 100 others if there are others you want checked. What res you want them benched at? I run 5760 x 1080 but can back down to 1080P which isnt much of a challenge for them.


Splendid dude, just splendid, you have all the time you want, I won't be getting the second gtx 970 until a couple of weeks before christmas holidays so take your time.
I would love to see results specifically at 1080p if you can with highest possible settings enabled along with some txaa here and there and I would like to see the results in crysis 3, tomb raider, battlefield 4, fifa 15, watch dogs, shadow of mordor and the latest cod you have, it doesn't matter if it's blops 2, ghosts or aw...although I would prefer the results from advanced warfare, but it wouldn't bother me that much if the results would be from the earlier cod iterations








Thanks a lot man, as I said, take your time, as much as you want, I have the second gtx 970 preordered, but the cards are currently unavailable in my country at any of the retail shops and they said the stocks should be ressuplied in a matter of two or three weeks.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *AngryGoldfish*
> 
> If you're on 1080p, you don't need more than a 970 or 980 anyway.
> 
> 970 - HD
> 980 - QHD
> 970 SLI - 3-way HD
> 980 SLI - UHD


Thanks man, but I prefer higher framerate, because I have a 144 hz monitor, and a single gtx 970 still can't manage to get a stable framerate above 144 fps in order for the gameplay to be as smooth as possible. It usually fluctuates around 60-150 and thats not good, but I've seen benchmarks, at least some of them said the performance and the scalling is incredible in most of the modern fps games.


----------



## Ultisym

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mato87*
> 
> Splendid dude, just splendid, you have all the time you want, I won't be getting the second gtx 970 until a couple of weeks before christmas holidays so take your time.
> I would love to see results specifically at 1080p if you can with highest possible settings enabled along with some txaa here and there and I would like to see the results in crysis 3, tomb raider, battlefield 4, fifa 15, watch dogs, shadow of mordor and the latest cod you have, it doesn't matter if it's blops 2, ghosts or aw...although I would prefer the results from advanced warfare, but it wouldn't bother me that much if the results would be from the earlier cod iterations
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks a lot man, as I said, take your time, as much as you want, I have the second gtx 970 preordered, but the cards are currently unavailable in my country at any of the retail shops and they said the stocks should be ressuplied in a matter of two or three weeks.
> .


No prob, i have Crysis 3, watchdogs, tomb raider, COD ghosts, pretty much every game that has been given away with gpus over the last few years by the red and green team and several other promotions too. Heck, I even payed for a couple. Im wanting to bench them to compare to my SLi 770s I had before anyway.


----------



## AngryGoldfish

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mato87*
> 
> Thanks a lot man, as I said, take your time, as much as you want, I have the second gtx 970 preordered, but the cards are currently unavailable in my country at any of the retail shops and they said the stocks should be ressuplied in a matter of two or three weeks.
> Thanks man, but I prefer higher framerate, because I have a 144 hz monitor, and a single gtx 970 still can't manage to get a stable framerate above 144 fps in order for the gameplay to be as smooth as possible. It usually fluctuates around 60-150 and thats not good, but I've seen benchmarks, at least some of them said the performance and the scalling is incredible in most of the modern fps games.


Cool, no worries, man. I personally can't tell the difference between 100 and 150 FPS, but I'm far from a pro and I know there are people that can. Dual 970's should be stellar for 1080 with a 144hz monitor. Dual 980's is definitely overkill, though, I'll stand by that.







The 970 appears to scale better in some cases than the 780ti and surpasses it in SLI. There are always risks of weird artefacts occurring, micro stuttering, tearing, etc. but usually in time they're removed with updates, if they even appear. You know how it is.


----------



## Ultisym

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *AngryGoldfish*
> 
> There are always risks of weird artefacts occurring, micro stuttering, tearing, etc. but usually in time they're removed with updates, if they even appear. You know how it is.


Thats another thing im wanting to check out on the various titles.


----------



## r0l4n

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *friend'scatdied*
> 
> Went from a 1250MHz 780 Ti to a 1535MHz+ 980.
> 
> "Downgraded" to a 970 Gaming since I realized the extra 15% in performance wasn't worth the extra 70% in cost.


Did exactly the same! 780ti->msi 980->msi 970


----------



## jhatfie

Added my second MSI 970 Gaming this last weekend. This one has a lower ASIC, of 65.1%, but overclocks better than my first seeming to be stable at 1551/8100. In SLI, with both running 1487/8000 the top card hits about 70-74C while the lower is around 60-62C. Super quiet though and this was what I was aiming for in addition to the performance. Played hours on each card OC'd individually with no issues, but did have a hard lock when in SLI playing Shadow of Mordor last night using a lesser OC. Not sure if it is related to the OC, but will keep an eye on it.


----------



## Mato87

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ultisym*
> 
> No prob, i have Crysis 3, watchdogs, tomb raider, COD ghosts, pretty much every game that has been given away with gpus over the last few years by the red and green team and several other promotions too. Heck, I even payed for a couple. Im wanting to bench them to compare to my SLi 770s I had before anyway.


Excellent news, as I said multiple times before, take your time, as much as you want








Quote:


> Originally Posted by *AngryGoldfish*
> 
> Cool, no worries, man. I personally can't tell the difference between 100 and 150 FPS, but I'm far from a pro and I know there are people that can. Dual 970's should be stellar for 1080 with a 144hz monitor. Dual 980's is definitely overkill, though, I'll stand by that.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The 970 appears to scale better in some cases than the 780ti and surpasses it in SLI. There are always risks of weird artefacts occurring, micro stuttering, tearing, etc. but usually in time they're removed with updates, if they even appear. You know how it is.


Yep, I had two 8800 GTS 512 mb in sli before, aswell as a dual core gtx 295 and after that an sli righ with two gtx 670's and I can tell you the microstutter was noticeable in every rig in most of the games, but with the two gtx 670's I had little to no problems with sli and I wasn't getting any artefacts or tearing, but if I compare it with the older build where I had two 8800 gts, the problems were so massive I had to turn off the second gts 8800 when I was playing most of the games in order for the problems associated with sli to disappear completely.
But I read a lot of reviews and majority of them said the 970 sli is probably the best combo you can get for the money and you get a massive performance boost aswell, so Iam looking foward to it. Anyway I plan on buying a second 144 hz monitor, but this time the one with the GSYNC function to be as my primary monitor instead of the one I have now with my gaming rig


----------



## Ultisym

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mato87*
> 
> , I had two 8800 GTS 512 mb in sli before, aswell as a dual core gtx 295 and after that an sli righ with two gtx 670's and I can tell you the microstutter was noticeable in every rig in most of the games, but with the two gtx 670's I had little to no problems with sli and I wasn't getting any artefacts or tearing,


I think the significant gpu power increase of modern GPUs has gone light years towards reducing microstutter, etc in sli/xfire. Thats the trend I have seen in my personal rigs anyway, the more powerful the GPUs, the less microstutter, FWIW.


----------



## Mato87

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ultisym*
> 
> I think the significant gpu power increase of modern GPUs has gone light years towards reducing microstutter, etc in sli/xfire. Thats the trend I have seen in my personal rigs anyway, the more powerful the GPUs, the less microstutter, FWIW.


Yep, the sli technology has been improved quite significantly over the recent years, most of the problems with sli have completely disappeared too. My only wish is for the ID tech engine 6 to support SLI finally, mainly because Iam extremely excited for the new Doom game and because ID Tech 5 didn't support that, I was mad because imagine the performance I could get from rage, wolfenstein tno and the evil within with sli scalling


----------



## xliquidx

So the latest drivers (344.65) state the following in the release notes:

Differing GPU Voltages in SLI Mode
When non-identical GPUs are used in SLI mode, they may run at different voltages. This occurs because the GPU clocks are kept as close as possible, and the clock of the higher performance GPU is limited by that of the other. One benefit is that the higher performance GPU saves power by running at slightly reduced voltages.
An end-user gains nothing by attempting to raise the voltage of the higher performance GPU because its clocks must not exceed those of the other GPU.

I really hope they are not trying to refer this to the issue with sli voltage with the 9 series and that it refers to dis-similar cards


----------



## Aznlotus161

Can anyone give a guess as to why there's artifacting in Unigine Heaven and Crysis.

Particularly foilage--trees, leaves, grass areas.









It's driving me mad.


----------



## Rahldrac

Looks like they are trying to say that the voltage thing is not a big deal? Even tho people get higher overclocks by using off set?


----------



## RaleighStClair

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *970Rules*
> 
> Ya at 1080p one 970 is best thing you ever need.
> Once you take into account one 970 overclocked at just 1500/8000 memory range, we are overclockers after all, the thing in same range of gpu score range i seen form must 780 ti users in firestrike and has equivalent real world game performance to 780 Ti levels.
> 
> Hell just take a look at these numbers form one msi gaming review clocked at just 1513/8000 , it's the GTX 970 (OC) in the photo.
> 
> 
> 
> I mean my god it's matching the gtx 980 stock.....
> Your getting same level of power form one 970 overclocked with game stable settings as lazy 980 owners who don't overclock.
> 
> All for 350 bucks. Hot damn, this thing is new going down as best value around the gpu market sense the legendary Geforce 8900GTX days long ago.


This is what I was telling people in a thread I made about the 970 and 980 performance differences. In real world when both are overclocked the 980 is roughly 8-10% faster in the best case scenarios. Of course all of the 980 owners showed up and '' nah uh'' thread crapping and left. It's also the same difference in SLI.


----------



## jlhawn

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *RaleighStClair*
> 
> This is what I was telling people in a thread I made about the 970 and 980 performance differences. In real world when both are overclocked the 980 is roughly 8-10% faster in the best case scenarios. Of course all of the 980 owners showed up and '' nah uh'' thread crapping and left. It's also the same difference in SLI.


yep I posted in your thread agreeing with you, and yeah the 980 guys were


----------



## semitope

yeah, but the 980 cost at least $550. GET OWNED 970 owners. Higher price pwnage


----------



## jlhawn

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *semitope*
> 
> yeah, but the 980 cost at least $550. GET OWNED 970 owners. Higher price pwnage


the 970 is a smarter buy, thats why I bought one over the 980. and I have always bought the x80 series, I have had a 480 580x2 680, but this time I went with the 970.
for what I use my system for a 970 was a better value for the cost/performance. my 970 overclocked runs really close to a 980.


----------



## Arizonian

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jlhawn*
> 
> the 970 is a smarter buy, thats why I bought one over the 980. and I have always bought the x80 series, I have had a 480 580x2 680, but this time I went with the 970.
> for what I use my system for a 970 was a better value for the cost/performance. my 970 overclocked runs really close to a 980.


Yup. Me too. Always single GPU 580, 680, 780TI even 690. However with this 970 pricing playing at 2560x1440 resolution the 970 G1 comes within a few FPS of 780 TI performance out of the box.

I could have had a 980 for $580 or for $160 more 970 SLI which obliterates a single 980 performance. At my resolution 1440 I'm within 7 FPS of a 980. Yes there is a price for premium but at the price difference this round I don't mind not having one Epeen card.

Only caveat is the above isn't true at higher resolution and the 980 spreads it's wings.


----------



## JoeDirt

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *auxius*
> 
> Thanks alot man, i have a question can you achieve the above mention clock speed and memory speed using stock rom? is that the highest and stable clock you can achieve on your amp omega? i have the extreme one by the way. i will try to OC this one to find the maximum stable clock/memory on stock rom.


You can. I set this to boost to my highest game stable clock. Another user on here will have some hardware mods coming soon that will truly unlock this card if you are willing to do some soldering.


----------



## dVeLoPe

Its alive


----------



## Evilcraft

Just upgraded from my 660ti to a EVGA 970 ACX 2.0 vanilla and wow im impressed with this card this is my 3dmark score http://www.3dmark.com/fs/3198688 and here is my overclock


----------



## jonny30bass

So has anybody tried to increase their power limit by increasing the power draw from the pcie slot to something over 75W? I have been doing lots of research on this and can't find a definite answer on whether pcie 3.0 can handle more than 75W of power through the slot. I ended up stumbling across this interesting GPU made by Afox. It is an amd hd 6850 that runs soley off of pcie slot power, and it requires pcie 2.1. It seems like it is drawing more than 75W from the slot though (around 90W). Here's a power consumption chart by techpowerup of the card: http://www.tomshardware.com/reviews/af6850-1024d5s1-ngt440-1gqi-f1-n450gts-m2d1gd5,2949-13.html


----------



## Mato87

One more question, I know this might sound odd from someone who used to make his own pc since 1998 but I have this old sli bridge from back in the day when I had two gts 8800's in my old gaming rig, and this sli bridge was included in the mobo packaging of the asus striker II formula, however it's a 3 way sli bridge, it's way sturdier and solid than the other one I've got for my asus maximus V formula, basically the new one is cool looking, it's all black and stuff but it's made from this flexible material and these new gtx 970's are more heavier, bigger and larger than my previous two gtx 670's which I used to connect them with this flexible sli bridge the mobo packaging contained without a problem, but going back to my original question, I know it may sound stupid and I may look like I have zero knowledge of basic computer hardware, but can I use this older 3 way sli bridge in order to have a proper support for my two gtx 970's? I will post the pics later in the day, when I'll be back from work to let you know what Iam talking about, but most of you will understand what I meant anyway.
thanks for the help.
Oh and I heard nvidia is selling these cool looking sli bridges http://www.geforce.com/hardware/technology/sli/bridges, however I can't get any of those, because I don't live in the us or canada...such a shame...

edit
nevermind I found them, I don't have to take pictures of them,
so this is the flexible rog sli bridge that was supplied with the asus maximus V formula motherboard
us.estore.asus.com/index.php?l=product_detail&p=4813
and this one is the sturdy 3 way sli bridge that was supplied with the older motherboard I used to have the asus striker II formula
http://us.estore.asus.com/index.php?l=product_detail&p=2001


----------



## smushroomed

I'm really interested in 970 SLI, particularly asus strix. Any recommendations for real life application? I don't care for benhcmarks or anything like that

I'm very weary that all the headaches won't be worth it. I've heard things from microstutttering, poor nvidia sli support, to poor temps, and as of right now, no gsync + dsr + sli support at all

I really want to invest in a second card because I have a asus rog, and I want to push these games to the limit.

Any reason I should or should not get another 970?


----------



## Ultisym

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *smushroomed*
> 
> I'm really interested in 970 SLI, particularly asus strix. Any recommendations for real life application? I don't care for benhcmarks or anything like that
> 
> I'm very weary that all the headaches won't be worth it. I've heard things from microstutttering, poor nvidia sli support, to poor temps, and as of right now, no gsync + dsr + sli support at all
> 
> I really want to invest in a second card because I have a asus rog, and I want to push these games to the limit.
> 
> Any reason I should or should not get another 970?


Exactly what is supposed to be broken with ASUS Strix in Sli? I have not played nor intend on getting a gsync display anytime soon. As for everything else, it works just fine. No issues with temps. No issues with coil whine, No issues with sli. No issues with microstuttering. Ive played with DSR a little but not extensively, it worked well with what ive done so far.


----------



## amd7674

Hey,

Sorry for double posting... but...maybe someone will help me to decide between 2 evils EVGA or Zotac.

My 970 vanilla zotac is on its way. I bought Zotac locally so it should be very easy to return it without any $$$ penalty.
So I will try it first....

This is to upgrade my gaming htpc from Zotac GTX650TI. Due to the htpc case I'm very limited by height (no space for heat pipes), I can fit cards up 11" in length... Thus my only options are EVGA and Zotac offerings right now.

I wasn't planning on o/c the card but if it throttles on stock I will be very upset and I might return it.

Do you guys think EVGA offering might be better?

I can get EVGA acx 2.0 cards for:
- vanilla - $380CDN
- SC - $400CDN
- FTW - $420CDN

I got Zotac on a very good deal. $323CDN (easy return policy).

I like it though what EVGA did with the BIOS to spin down fan to 0. This would be useful on my htpc when playing movies via xbmc.

If height was not an issue I would go with MSI, Gigabyte or Asus


----------



## ssgtnubb

So I was able to snag a great deal on eBay for a guy needing a quick sale on (2) Gigabyte GTX 970's G1's. I was thinking hell I've got the headroom for another so am thinking about a third. The only thing holding me back is the heat, I know these cards are crazy good at cooling on so many levels, I'm just wondering what it would be like to sandwich 3 of these cards together since they are all open cooling. I'm sure I'm not the only one thinking this.


----------



## Edkiefer

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jonny30bass*
> 
> So has anybody tried to increase their power limit by increasing the power draw from the pcie slot to something over 75W? I have been doing lots of research on this and can't find a definite answer on whether pcie 3.0 can handle more than 75W of power through the slot. I ended up stumbling across this interesting GPU made by Afox. It is an amd hd 6850 that runs soley off of pcie slot power, and it requires pcie 2.1. It seems like it is drawing more than 75W from the slot though (around 90W). Here's a power consumption chart by techpowerup of the card: http://www.tomshardware.com/reviews/af6850-1024d5s1-ngt440-1gqi-f1-n450gts-m2d1gd5,2949-13.html


check the other 970/980 flash thread, there was/is talk of this, I think 2 people went to like 95-110w on the max in table 3 .
supposely PCIE 3.0 supports 150w but of course card makers don't know what MB your going to use .

If I was to edit it for more I would use as least as possible, just to stay below limit , like 90w


----------



## GoldenTiger

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *GoldenTiger*
> 
> Finally played with pushing my MSI Gaming GTX 970 SLI using custom BIOS tweaking & setting the memory crossbar, l2 speeds, etc. to match the main 3d clock amongst many other smaller things...
> 
> ended up with this, 24/7 game stable after 2 days' worth of testing:
> 
> http://www.3dmark.com/3dm/4658589
> 
> *26,282 gpu score*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> . I hadn't realized there was the new 3dmark 4k ultra update so I'm downloading that now and will re-run with it just to be on the latest version later today.... also, neweggbusiness was willing to give me one game code for my pair of cards ordered at launch, can't complain
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> , I grabbed Assassin's Creed Unity with it though I was split between that and Far Cry 4... I figure I'll pick up the latter on a sale when I want it in a few.
> 
> I can push the clocks higher by adding volts but once the cards reach 70c the BIOS automatically starts downbinning including voltages resulting in instability. This setup currently peaks at about 66c after multiple hours of gaming straight to avoid that. More volts would be great if I had the cooling (this is on the stock TwinFrozr V cooling still!) or that limit weren't there
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> , since this is only running at 1.218v in the BIOS and to test briefly I did run all the way up to 1.275v+
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> , may play around with that more soon if I get bored but it would be tougher to handle things when the card starts downbinning. I do have the cards with an extra space between them and a side panel 140mm fan feeding them fresh air.
> 
> I run most games with 3620x2036 DSR (25% smoothness) resolution (2560x1440 output) @ 99hz on my X-Star DP2710 oc'd at this point in time... it is gorgeous!
> 
> EDIT: Updated and did a Firestrike Ultra run: http://www.3dmark.com/3dm/4658786
> EDIT 2: And here's the newest 3dmark on Firestrike vanilla: http://www.3dmark.com/3dm/4658836


So, who else has raised their L2 and crossbar speeds? Those tweaks make my cards as performant at 1510c as they would be at over 1620 core without them in my testing







. I may try to push even higher with the tweaks in still







.


----------



## auxius

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *JoeDirt*
> 
> You can. I set this to boost to my highest game stable clock. Another user on here will have some hardware mods coming soon that will truly unlock this card if you are willing to do some soldering.


Oh god, how i wish i do know more experience on how to solder. This card has a big OC potential if only the it's unlock

Thanks by the way man and will keep reading for an update.


----------



## Mad Pistol

On Saturday, we ordered a Gigabyte GTX 970 G1 Gaming from Amazon. Shortly after ordering it, we went to Micro Center and bought a Gigabyte GTX 970 Windforce and cancelled our Amazon order.

Or so we thought... guess what showed up at our door today....





The worst part about it is that it's in my wife's system for the time being because she's got an i5 3570k and a Corsair HX750 Power Supply.

I think we're going to keep them... both of them.


----------



## Edkiefer

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *GoldenTiger*
> 
> So, who else has raised their L2 and crossbar speeds? Those tweaks make my cards as performant at 1510c as they would be at over 1620 core without them in my testing
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> . I may try to push even higher with the tweaks in still
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> .


So you set the GPC , L2C, Sys and Xbar max to 1455 in the P00 and P02 boost states, and at 1510 it performs like it would with stock values at 1620 ?

Does it lower top OC , I mean is 1510 now the highest stable ?


----------



## Edkiefer

that pic really shows how long those cards are .


----------



## TFL Replica

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mad Pistol*
> 
> On Saturday, we ordered a Gigabyte GTX 970 G1 Gaming from Amazon. Shortly after ordering it, we went to Micro Center and bought a Gigabyte GTX 970 Windforce and cancelled our Amazon order.
> 
> Or so we thought... guess what showed up at our door today....
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The worst part about it is that it's in my wife's system for the time being because she's got an i5 3570k and a Corsair HX750 Power Supply.
> 
> I think we're going to keep them... both of them.


Accidental SLI.


----------



## Mad Pistol

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TFL Replica*
> 
> Accidental SLI.


Literally.

At stock, her system gets about 14.7k in Firestrike. That's no tweaking at all. Just plug-and-play... a single card is fast enough. Two of them is simply insane!


----------



## jlhawn

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *smushroomed*
> 
> I'm really interested in 970 SLI, particularly asus strix. Any recommendations for real life application? I don't care for benhcmarks or anything like that
> 
> I'm very weary that all the headaches won't be worth it. I've heard things from microstutttering, poor nvidia sli support, to poor temps, and as of right now, no gsync + dsr + sli support at all
> 
> I really want to invest in a second card because I have a asus rog, and I want to push these games to the limit.
> 
> Any reason I should or should not get another 970?


back when I had my GTX 580's I ran sli and it worked perfect from day on Nov 2010 for 3 years until I upgraded to a single GTX 680.
only thing was a sli bridge failed on me after a year, so I bought and kept four of them on hand as I found out they fail with age, when the sli bridge/connector fails
it causes big green flashing spots all over the screen, so if you go sli keep spare bridge.connectors on hand, their 5 bucks each on Amazon.
my reason for not running sli anymore is due to the poor sli support from the game developers and Nvidia, they take forever to get a sli profile or
they just don't offer a sli profile.
but sli ran very good for me and I liked it a lot, my only issue was support.
Nvidia is currently working on the sli support for DSR and Gsync.


----------



## jonny30bass

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *GoldenTiger*
> 
> So, who else has raised their L2 and crossbar speeds? Those tweaks make my cards as performant at 1510c as they would be at over 1620 core without them in my testing
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> . I may try to push even higher with the tweaks in still
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> .


This is what mine looks like. It performs great.

If you want to see what my whole bios looks like go here: http://www.overclock.net/t/1522651/disable-boost-and-bake-in-max-game-stable-clocks-for-maxwell-ii


----------



## jonny30bass

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Edkiefer*
> 
> check the other 970/980 flash thread, there was/is talk of this, I think 2 people went to like 95-110w on the max in table 3 .
> supposely PCIE 3.0 supports 150w but of course card makers don't know what MB your going to use .
> 
> If I was to edit it for more I would use as least as possible, just to stay below limit , like 90w


I still have not found any proof that pcie 3.0 can safely provide up to 150W at the slot. I would like someone to give me some proof so I can increase it without damaging anything. I looked at one of skyn3t's bios' for the msi 780ti and it looks like he has his pcie power limit set to 600W!! I couldn't believe it when I saw it lol. So I am wondering if increasing the pcie value actually makes the card draw that amount of power from the slot. It seems like it just allows the card to draw more power as a whole, rather than just from the pcie slot.


----------



## mAnBrEaTh

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jonny30bass*
> 
> So has anybody tried to increase their power limit by increasing the power draw from the pcie slot to something over 75W? I have been doing lots of research on this and can't find a definite answer on whether pcie 3.0 can handle more than 75W of power through the slot. I ended up stumbling across this interesting GPU made by Afox. It is an amd hd 6850 that runs soley off of pcie slot power, and it requires pcie 2.1. It seems like it is drawing more than 75W from the slot though (around 90W). Here's a power consumption chart by techpowerup of the card: http://www.tomshardware.com/reviews/af6850-1024d5s1-ngt440-1gqi-f1-n450gts-m2d1gd5,2949-13.html


GoldenTiger and doza did with positive results increasing the power limit. GoldenTiger stated PCIE 3.0 can handle something like 150w. I'm scared to test as I am still on x58 with PCIE 2.0 with a supposed limit of 75w.


----------



## jonny30bass

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mAnBrEaTh*
> 
> GoldenTiger and doza did with positive results increasing the power limit. GoldenTiger stated PCIE 3.0 can handle something like 150w. I'm scared to test as I am still on x58 with PCIE 2.0 with a supposed limit of 75w.


Yeah, but just because somebody said something doesn't mean that it's true. I have looked all over the internet and there are many different answers. A lot of people say that the limit for pcie 3.0 is still 75W at the slot.

Also, I just put these tiny heatsinks on my vram lol. Does anybody know if this was a good idea or not? I figured it would help make the vram chips cooler under load since I have them overclocked.


----------



## Aznlotus161

Quick update again with my artifacts issue.

Apparently, I have a faulty card that was running as GPU #2 on 2nd PCIe x16.

Tested each individually.

1st card is fine by itself with absolutely no artifacts, didn't have time to run Unigine to confirm.

Only the 2nd card is giving me artifacts in Crysis gameplay.

Tried moving in both PCIe slots 1 and 2, problem still persist.

As for the exact reason, I noticed the card that's giving me issues can only reach 1380 mhz @ 1.225 V at load whereas the other card was at 1392 mhz @ 1.206 V .

Good card:

Bad card:


Speaking with Gigabyte...not impressed with their response so far.


----------



## Nooze

I have been having issues running Crysis 3 also. Keep getting DXGI error. Throughout the game I get small spikes of drops in fps and slight stutters. Not sure if it's SLI, drivers, or the game. I reinstalled the game.

And cleaned out my registry and other things.

I think I'm gonna test it without SLI and see if it does that stutter.


----------



## GoldenTiger

Ed Kiefer, it does limit my core clock a little at a given Voltage but is more performance overall by a wide margin for a given voltage setting this way.

Re: Pci E slot power draw, for 3.0 I cannot find the official spec in the certification documents noting 150w for 3.0 but I remember the number being said numerous times during its finalization and release. It may or may not have ended up in the final requirements, so as with anything else it is of course at your own risk and responsibility. For what it's worth I run my bios with a 95w slot setting in sli as I fairly certain the 150w is in the spec but if not I would be shocked if 99 percent of boards couldn't handle it anyway without issue.

Additionally we don't know that it actually pulls much from the slot even when set, I know most of the power is taken from the peg connectors in modern board design anyway, with as little as possible done from the motherboard.

As to why it helps, as I said previously the power limiter seems to base itself off of the lowest limit as a percentage. Which if the reporting is right then I am being told at least, that I am drawing at most 60 percent of 95w peak from the slot (thus, 55w) assuming that theory is right. If I'm right though that is 60 percent of gpu draw though, not even the slot at that point , which means slot draw is even lower.


----------



## maikon

seems my 970 is underperforming any reason why?

its stock clocked
does it seem the score is really low?


----------



## The Nano

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *maikon*
> 
> seems my 970 is underperforming any reason why?
> 
> its stock clocked
> does it seem the score is really low?
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


Whats the graphics score with normal Fire Strike?


----------



## maikon

using normal firestrike gave me 9684


----------



## The Nano

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *maikon*
> 
> using normal firestrike gave me 9684


And this was graphics score?

What I've seen stock 970 gives you around 11k graphics score in normal Fire strike so something is up with your card. Overclocked 970's should give around 13-14k graphics score.


----------



## Mato87

Guys one more question, the gigabyte gtx 970 g1 gaming cards are and will be out of stock until february 2014...so that's not so good news, however they said, that they wont be offering the pick your path nvidia bundle with that card, so Iam here thinking do I cancel my preorder and just buy an asus strix gtx 970 straight away, as it is in stock and has the nvidia pick your path bundle option and if so, will I be able to pair the card through sli with my first gtx g1 gaming from gigabyte.
Better said, are there some issues regarding connecting two gtx 970 cards but, because they aren't the same brand, can this be issue?
Oh and please help me with this issue here http://www.overclock.net/t/1514085/official-nvidia-gtx-970-owners-club/6690#post_23127828 thanks.


----------



## ssgtnubb

You should have no issues crossing brands in SLI like that, as far as your SLI bracket I use a 6 year old bridge I got with an EVGA board with no issues. How old is the bridge you have again?


----------



## perik

With the same oc and the new drivers .65 got about 100 points more.


Theres a BUG though in the new driver.
For me at least.
When in 2d, the core clock stays at 1177Mhz and 50% power draw.
Even when the monitor is OFF due to power saving.
This didn't happen with the .60 driver.
Anyone has noticed that or eveen better has come up with a solution?


----------



## Edkiefer

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jonny30bass*
> 
> I still have not found any proof that pcie 3.0 can safely provide up to 150W at the slot. I would like someone to give me some proof so I can increase it without damaging anything. I looked at one of skyn3t's bios' for the msi 780ti and it looks like he has his pcie power limit set to 600W!! I couldn't believe it when I saw it lol. So I am wondering if increasing the pcie value actually makes the card draw that amount of power from the slot. It seems like it just allows the card to draw more power as a whole, rather than just from the pcie slot.


Yes, I did quick search to but didn't find anything either , maybe i try again .

your links shows there pushing more on that card .
Tom also did a review of 295x2 and they show that 6990 pulled 80w over PCIE slot ..

there just something funky going on with power management with the 970 it seems .

PCIE express 2.1 doc
http://iu4ever.org/files/Skhemotekhnika_JEVS9/1697_Skhemotekhnika_JEVS9_PCI_Express_Base_r2_1.pdf

PCIE express 3.0 doc
http://komposter.com.ua/documents/PCI_Express_Base_Specification_Revision_3.0.pdf

So far I couldn't find power limit

Edit: looking at wrong place we need newest The PCIe Card Electromechanical (CEM) 3.0 specification
https://www.pcisig.com/developers/main/training_materials/get_document?doc_id=fa4ec3357012d69821baa0856011c665ac770768

So far I don't see it going past 75w for slot .


----------



## Edkiefer

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jonny30bass*
> 
> Yeah, but just because somebody said something doesn't mean that it's true. I have looked all over the internet and there are many different answers. A lot of people say that the limit for pcie 3.0 is still 75W at the slot.
> 
> Also, I just put these tiny heatsinks on my vram lol. Does anybody know if this was a good idea or not? I figured it would help make the vram chips cooler under load since I have them overclocked.


It can't hurt, just make sure there on there good .

the hottest Vram is one nearest the SLI connectors , opposite side of PCIE slot .


----------



## Techboy10

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *maikon*
> 
> using normal firestrike gave me 9684


Yeah, something's not right. That's a really low score since my stock G1 Gaming got ~11900 for a graphics score (1418 MHz stock boost). You should probably be in the 11-11.5k area.


----------



## Teskin89

From this video I noticed that the consumption peak of the GTX 970 is almost 380-385 while overclocked (



). Do you think that will be a problem with a PSU Corsair VX 550W with a i5 3570? If my count are not wrong i will almost reach the PSU cap : 385 + 77(CPU) + 80 (Mobo, HD, SSD..) = 542 W. What do you think? Can I overclock freely?


----------



## Edkiefer

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Teskin89*
> 
> From this video I noticed that the consumption peak of the GTX 970 is almost 380-385 while overclocked (
> 
> 
> 
> ). Do you think that will be a problem with a PSU Corsair VX 550W with a i5 3570? If my count are not wrong i will almost reach the PSU cap : 385 + 77(CPU) + 80 (Mobo, HD, SSD..) = 542 W. What do you think? Can I overclock freely?


that sounds way high , I don't understand Spanish but I think he reading wattage of whole system at the wall, not just the vid card .
What I have seen from other reviews its around 250 maybe 275 if you looking at peaks .

http://www.hardocp.com/article/2014/10/08/nvidia_geforce_gtx_980_overclocking_video_card_review/11#.VGIHsCipxtk

http://www.tomshardware.com/reviews/nvidia-geforce-gtx-980-970-maxwell,3941-12.html


----------



## KadoPT

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Teskin89*
> 
> From this video I noticed that the consumption peak of the GTX 970 is almost 380-385 while overclocked (
> 
> 
> 
> ). Do you think that will be a problem with a PSU Corsair VX 550W with a i5 3570? If my count are not wrong i will almost reach the PSU cap : 385 + 77(CPU) + 80 (Mobo, HD, SSD..) = 542 W. What do you think? Can I overclock freely?


That's system power consumption and not only gpu consumption. So overclock without problems.


----------



## KadoPT

Also that's Brazilian Portuguese and not Spanish.


----------



## rossboss

Hi,

Strix 970 OC here, just wondering if my firestrike scores are unusual with my overclock.

Score page HERE

*Total Score*
9640

*Graphics Score*
10903

*Physics Score*
16167

*Combined Score*
3897

i7-5820k @ 4.2ghz
16 gigs of 2133 DDR4
asus x99-a mobo
samsung 840 evo SSD (not sure if this even matters)
windows 7 64 bit
Strix 970 OC x1 @ 1460mhz boost core and 7700mhz boost memory

Using driver 344.60 and it seems stable in all game/benchmark testing that I've done.

Curious about this because it doesn't seem to add up. From the other benchmarks I've looked at, people are getting my scores at STOCK speeds and then when overclocked are getting overall scores of 10050 or even 11000. Basically, I feel like I'm getting stock performance with a 150mhz OC.

Are my scores normal or should I be concerned?


----------



## Ultisym

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *rossboss*
> 
> Hi,
> 
> Strix 970 OC here, just wondering if my firestrike scores are unusual with my overclock.
> 
> Score page HERE
> 
> *Total Score*
> 9640
> 
> *Graphics Score*
> 10903
> 
> *Physics Score*
> 16167
> 
> *Combined Score*
> 3897
> 
> i7-5820k @ 4.2ghz
> 16 gigs of 2133 DDR4
> asus x99-a mobo
> samsung 840 evo SSD (not sure if this even matters)
> windows 7 64 bit
> Strix 970 OC x1 @ 1460mhz boost core and 7700mhz boost memory
> 
> Using driver 344.60 and it seems stable in all game/benchmark testing that I've done.
> 
> Curious about this because it doesn't seem to add up. From the other benchmarks I've looked at, people are getting my scores at STOCK speeds and then when overclocked are getting overall scores of 10050 or even 11000. Basically, I feel like I'm getting stock performance with a 150mhz OC.
> 
> Are my scores normal or should I be concerned?


As mentioned above, It may be an issue with the drivers. On the latest driver my Firestrike dropped a couple thousand points. Went back to factory settings and the older driver (before.60) and score returned to nearly 15k like they did out of the box. So at this point im questioning the drivers. They are still immature which is to be expected I guess, but we'll get there.


----------



## Mato87

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ssgtnubb*
> 
> You should have no issues crossing brands in SLI like that, as far as your SLI bracket I use a 6 year old bridge I got with an EVGA board with no issues. How old is the bridge you have again?


Well I had it since I bought and made my previous pc build, back in 2008 I think, so it's nearly six years old, like yours, it looks like this, it's the one on the far left


http://imgur.com/8PCk0

, I will probably use it, because it gives the cards the proper support, because afterall they are quite heavier than my previous two cards


----------



## AngryGoldfish

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mato87*
> 
> One more question, I know this might sound odd from someone who used to make his own pc since 1998 but I have this old sli bridge from back in the day when I had two gts 8800's in my old gaming rig, and this sli bridge was included in the mobo packaging of the asus striker II formula, however it's a 3 way sli bridge, it's way sturdier and solid than the other one I've got for my asus maximus V formula, basically the new one is cool looking, it's all black and stuff but it's made from this flexible material and these new gtx 970's are more heavier, bigger and larger than my previous two gtx 670's which I used to connect them with this flexible sli bridge the mobo packaging contained without a problem, but going back to my original question, I know it may sound stupid and I may look like I have zero knowledge of basic computer hardware, but can I use this older 3 way sli bridge in order to have a proper support for my two gtx 970's? I will post the pics later in the day, when I'll be back from work to let you know what Iam talking about, but most of you will understand what I meant anyway.
> thanks for the help.
> Oh and I heard nvidia is selling these cool looking sli bridges http://www.geforce.com/hardware/technology/sli/bridges, however I can't get any of those, because I don't live in the us or canada...such a shame...
> 
> edit
> nevermind I found them, I don't have to take pictures of them,
> so this is the flexible rog sli bridge that was supplied with the asus maximus V formula motherboard
> us.estore.asus.com/index.php?l=product_detail&p=4813
> and this one is the sturdy 3 way sli bridge that was supplied with the older motherboard I used to have the asus striker II formula
> http://us.estore.asus.com/index.php?l=product_detail&p=2001


You will be able to use a 3-way bridge for just two SLI cards, but it won't look as nice.







This looks pretty cool, but it costs too much.


----------



## AngryGoldfish

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *smushroomed*
> 
> I'm really interested in 970 SLI, particularly asus strix. Any recommendations for real life application? I don't care for benhcmarks or anything like that
> 
> I'm very weary that all the headaches won't be worth it. I've heard things from microstutttering, poor nvidia sli support, to poor temps, and as of right now, no gsync + dsr + sli support at all
> 
> I really want to invest in a second card because I have a asus rog, and I want to push these games to the limit.
> 
> Any reason I should or should not get another 970?


No reason. Temps might be better with a different cooler in SLI, but two Strix cards together should remain perfectly temperate and stable. Overclocking the 970 in SLI is more than possible too. I've seen a bunch of people do it.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ssgtnubb*
> 
> So I was able to snag a great deal on eBay for a guy needing a quick sale on (2) Gigabyte GTX 970's G1's. I was thinking hell I've got the headroom for another so am thinking about a third. The only thing holding me back is the heat, I know these cards are crazy good at cooling on so many levels, I'm just wondering what it would be like to sandwich 3 of these cards together since they are all open cooling. I'm sure I'm not the only one thinking this.


How many case fans have you got intaking/exhausting?
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mato87*
> 
> Guys one more question, the gigabyte gtx 970 g1 gaming cards are and will be out of stock until february 2014...so that's not so good news, however they said, that they wont be offering the pick your path nvidia bundle with that card, so Iam here thinking do I cancel my preorder and just buy an asus strix gtx 970 straight away, as it is in stock and has the nvidia pick your path bundle option and if so, will I be able to pair the card through sli with my first gtx g1 gaming from gigabyte.
> Better said, are there some issues regarding connecting two gtx 970 cards but, because they aren't the same brand, can this be issue?
> Oh and please help me with this issue here http://www.overclock.net/t/1514085/official-nvidia-gtx-970-owners-club/6690#post_23127828 thanks.


Feb 2015? Damn, that's a bit ridiculous. Surely Nvidia and their co-developers anticipated high demand?


----------



## ssgtnubb

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *AngryGoldfish*
> 
> No reason. Temps might be better with a different cooler in SLI, but two Strix cards together should remain perfectly temperate and stable. Overclocking the 970 in SLI is more than possible too. I've seen a bunch of people do it.
> How many case fans have you got intaking/exhausting?
> Feb 2015? Damn, that's a bit ridiculous. Surely Nvidia and their co-developers anticipated high demand?


I'll have (5) 120's as intake, (1) 140 unrestricted outtake and (4) 120 restricted outtake on my H100i. Running a corsair 540


----------



## slynann

Hello there guys! I got my MSI gtx 970 about a month ago and up until now i have only played LOL and it preforms well in that game, but in games like battlefield 4 and CSGO i get low fps, around 50-60fps at high preset settings. according to MSI afterburner the GPU usage is only at 50-60%. Is this a common issue?

My specs are: i5 4690k @4.5ghz, 8gb ram, asus z97-a, MSI gtx970, 750w evga PSU.


----------



## AngryGoldfish

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ssgtnubb*
> 
> I'll have (5) 120's as intake, (1) 140 unrestricted outtake and (4) 120 restricted outtake on my H100i. Running a corsair 540


I'd say it would function, at best, with all that air movement, but really I would not recommend it unless it's the reference design or a Titan-type blower, or off course liquid. 2-way is no problem at all since you can space them out, but with 3-way, I don't think it's worth the hassle. Sell one of them yourself.


----------



## Mato87

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *AngryGoldfish*
> 
> You will be able to use a 3-way bridge for just two SLI cards, but it won't look as nice.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This looks pretty cool, but it costs too much.


Yep I personally like the original nvidia sli bridge more http://www.geforce.com/hardware/technology/sli/bridges they're very expensive though, but they look badass, although I can't order them because Iam not from US, and it seems they are only avaialable in north america. And it seems I will use the sturdier 3 way sli bridge, because even the single gtx 670 is quite heavy.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *AngryGoldfish*
> 
> Feb 2015? Damn, that's a bit ridiculous. Surely Nvidia and their co-developers anticipated high demand?


Yep, every single gtx 970 the oc one and the g1 gaming one and the third one with the refference cooler is out of stock for the next 4 months, at least that is what the retailer told me so, I think I'll buy the asus strix gtx 970 and pair it with my gtx 970 g1 gaming from gigabyte and then fix the memory and core clocks speed via msi afterburner or something


----------



## TFL Replica

According to Manuel G, MFAA will be released "soon".


----------



## Aznlotus161

I bought a bulk packaged ASUS "ROG" Sli bridge that was ~3 inches off Ebay after finding that the ASUS one posted above was too long with 970 SLIs.


----------



## AngryGoldfish

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mato87*
> 
> Yep I personally like the original nvidia sli bridge more http://www.geforce.com/hardware/technology/sli/bridges they're very expensive though, but they look badass, although I can't order them because Iam not from US, and it seems they are only avaialable in north america. And it seems I will use the sturdier 3 way sli bridge, because even the single gtx 670 is quite heavy.
> Yep, every single gtx 970 the oc one and the g1 gaming one and the third one with the refference cooler is out of stock for the next 4 months, at least that is what the retailer told me so, I think I'll buy the asus strix gtx 970 and pair it with my gtx 970 g1 gaming from gigabyte and then fix the memory and core clocks speed via msi afterburner or something


Why does overclockers.co.uk list the G1 Gaming for sale then?

http://www.overclockers.co.uk/showproduct.php?prodid=GX-147-GI


----------



## doza

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jonny30bass*
> 
> Yeah, but just because somebody said something doesn't mean that it's true. I have looked all over the internet and there are many different answers. A lot of people say that the limit for pcie 3.0 is still 75W at the slot.
> 
> Also, I just put these tiny heatsinks on my vram lol. Does anybody know if this was a good idea or not? I figured it would help make the vram chips cooler under load since I have them overclocked.
> 
> 
> what prove u wont? jezz
> 
> i can put my bios here but u think what u want, i tested with 110 pcie, saw improvements as my strix broke 225w limit and now im testing it at 120 pcie.
> i dont have hardware for proper testing but as bios tweaked i see in all programs bigger values in terms of TDP and throttle is gone as i cant rech it
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> only problem what ever i do my strix 970 wont pass 1540mhz so no point in testing higher pcie limits as it is pointless


----------



## Mato87

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *AngryGoldfish*
> 
> Why does overclockers.co.uk list the G1 Gaming for sale then?
> 
> http://www.overclockers.co.uk/showproduct.php?prodid=GX-147-GI


wow 10+ in stock, I wish I lived in the UK...


----------



## frag06

SuperBiiz has the G1, but it's marked up a bit.


----------



## jlhawn

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *frag06*
> 
> SuperBiiz has the G1, but it's marked up a bit.


thats better than when the card was first released and was hard to get superbiz had it at $429.


----------



## auxius

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *auxius*
> 
> 3DMark Fire Strike default 1080p and Extreme
> all stock on GPU aswell as the CPU
> will post soon my OC'ed amp extreme 970 card.


My new Firestrike result after OC(no voltage increase)

Zotac AMP extreme




wish i could squeeze it a lil bit.







anyway it's just a quick OC
max temp 62 deg


----------



## smushroomed

Just got another strix 970 on amazon for sli from the recommendations here, arrives on friday, got my fingers crossed

I have to pay for firestrike?


----------



## frag06

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jlhawn*
> 
> thats better than when the card was first released and was hard to get superbiz had it at $429.


Dang, talk about gouging! SuperBiiz


----------



## Edkiefer

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *doza*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *jonny30bass*
> 
> Yeah, but just because somebody said something doesn't mean that it's true. I have looked all over the internet and there are many different answers. A lot of people say that the limit for pcie 3.0 is still 75W at the slot.
> 
> Also, I just put these tiny heatsinks on my vram lol. Does anybody know if this was a good idea or not? I figured it would help make the vram chips cooler under load since I have them overclocked.
> 
> 
> what prove u wont? jezz
> 
> i can put my bios here but u think what u want, i tested with 110 pcie, saw improvements as my strix broke 225w limit and now im testing it at 120 pcie.
> i dont have hardware for proper testing but as bios tweaked i see in all programs bigger values in terms of TDP and throttle is gone as i cant rech it
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> only problem what ever i do my strix 970 wont pass 1540mhz so no point in testing higher pcie limits as it is pointless
> 
> 
> 
> Hi Doza
> He is not disputing the performance or added TDP by raising the PCIE slot past 75w , he want to know what the max is for PCIE 3.0 spec .
> 
> there a difference , I looked and could not find where it says 150w for slot , maybe it is but couldn't find it yet .
> 
> There are some that raise TDP tables to crazy numbers like 9xxxx , over 10x of value, it works for extreme OC , not sure that would be ok for yrs .
> 
> One good thing I see though , the wattage with 9xx i spikes dynamically a lot but avg is fine ,so we are dealing with ms spikes here and there, not constant high current . This is good as it not pulling constant amount, as long as the spikes are not to big , you could probably get away with raising slot wattage w/o issue, but that is guess on my part .
Click to expand...


----------



## jlhawn

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *frag06*
> 
> Dang, talk about gouging! SuperBiiz


yep that's why I stuck it out and kept checking and waiting till on got mine for the correct price,


----------



## 970Rules

Man the the pc port of asassin's creed unity really is being bad mouthed online.

They was not bsing about 680 mini...... This thing is performance turd.

This is the real Nvidia chart from nvidia website , I find this says a lot about Needing 4GB for maxing all settings in today's atrocious console ports.



Our empty-handed cousins the 780 / TI users have to use less then max settings at 1080p for smooth gameplay..... that 3gb limit is really starting to hurt them.

The bare mini spec cpu is a modern I5 for the pc and nvidia suggesting we overclock to not hold back our game-play as well. Here to hoping All future console AAA games use dx12 come late 2015 for pc ports. Lord know's our gpu can handle more tasks without all the needless cpu overhead of today's dx11 engines.


----------



## torsp

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *slynann*
> 
> Hello there guys! I got my MSI gtx 970 about a month ago and up until now i have only played LOL and it preforms well in that game, but in games like battlefield 4 and CSGO i get low fps, around 50-60fps at high preset settings. according to MSI afterburner the GPU usage is only at 50-60%. Is this a common issue?
> 
> My specs are: i5 4690k @4.5ghz, 8gb ram, asus z97-a, MSI gtx970, 750w evga PSU.


I had the same problem in bf3, 55% gpu usage, 60%TDP with 344.48 drivers so I rolled back to 344.11 and my 970 is performing like it is supposed to now. Try going with an older driver and see if that helps.


----------



## ucantescape1992

WHAT DOES THIS MEANNNNN??????



Anyone know when its coming?


----------



## jonny30bass

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *doza*
> 
> what prove u wont? jezz
> 
> i can put my bios here but u think what u want, i tested with 110 pcie, saw improvements as my strix broke 225w limit and now im testing it at 120 pcie.
> i dont have hardware for proper testing but as bios tweaked i see in all programs bigger values in terms of TDP and throttle is gone as i cant rech it
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> only problem what ever i do my strix 970 wont pass 1540mhz so no point in testing higher pcie limits as it is pointless


I'm pretty sure that I hit a limit of 1544MHz for my msi. Anything over that is not stable (artifacts). So I'm just gonna stay at a lower voltage and clock speed. Thus, I don't need to mess with the PCIe power. I tried 85W for the pcie, but then my driver wouldn't start back up because it said there was a problem with the device. After I flashed back to 75W pcie, all is good. I'm pretty sure that the official documentation says that 75W is the max, but depending on your board you could push it further.


----------



## jonny30bass

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *970Rules*
> 
> Man the the pc port of asassin's creed unity really is being bad mouthed online.
> 
> They was not bsing about 680 mini...... This thing is performance turd.
> 
> This is the real Nvidia chart from nvidia website , I find this says a lot about Needing 4GB for maxing all settings in today's atrocious console ports.
> 
> 
> 
> Our empty-handed cousins the 780 / TI users have to use less then max settings at 1080p for smooth gameplay..... that 3gb limit is really starting to hurt them.


At least us 970 users are good to go








Especially us overclockers lol.


----------



## jonny30bass

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *slynann*
> 
> Hello there guys! I got my MSI gtx 970 about a month ago and up until now i have only played LOL and it preforms well in that game, but in games like battlefield 4 and CSGO i get low fps, around 50-60fps at high preset settings. according to MSI afterburner the GPU usage is only at 50-60%. Is this a common issue?
> 
> My specs are: i5 4690k @4.5ghz, 8gb ram, asus z97-a, MSI gtx970, 750w evga PSU.


I'm not seeing that problem on my end. I'm running bf4 on ultra at 1080p and getting 60+ fps. I'm using 344.16 drivers though because of all of the issues with newer ones.


----------



## AngryGoldfish

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mato87*
> 
> wow 10+ in stock, I wish I lived in the UK...


Maybe they'll ship to your country. They ship to me in Ireland.


----------



## AngryGoldfish

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *970Rules*
> 
> Man the the pc port of asassin's creed unity really is being bad mouthed online.
> 
> They was not bsing about 680 mini...... This thing is performance turd.
> 
> This is the real Nvidia chart from nvidia website , I find this says a lot about Needing 4GB for maxing all settings in today's atrocious console ports.
> 
> 
> 
> The mini spec cpu being a modern I5 and there suggesting we overclock to not hold back our game-play as well. Here to hoping All future console AAA games use dx12 come late 2015 for pc ports. Lord know's our gpu can handle more tasks without all the needless cpu overhead of dx11.
> 
> Our empty-handed cousins the 780 / TI users have to use less then max settings at 1080p for smooth gameplay..... that 3gb limit is really starting to hurt them.


Damn, first new game to really test a computer. In all fairness, it was only a matter of time before this would happen. Obviously if the game doesn't look any better than something like Crysis 3 or Shadow of Modor then Ubisoft has not really done a very good job, but hopefully it's a stunning game that totally surpasses the console versions, if only at 1080p. It just goes to show that we're still miles away from 4k.


----------



## moccor

My GTX 970 G1 has a ASIC of 70.9% and stock boost hits 1519Mhz, saw it using Valley and Heaven. I assume its pretty good considering I touched nothing. That's with the latest drivers from yesterday too btw.


----------



## jlhawn

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *moccor*
> 
> My GTX 970 G1 has a ASIC of 70.9% and stock boost hits 1519Mhz, saw it using Valley and Heaven. I assume its pretty good considering I touched nothing. That's with the latest drivers from yesterday too btw.


I don't think those ASIC ratings are much of anything as my gpu is at 68.2% and I can hit a stable 1580mhz with my overclock,
and I have seen other users with 80% ASIC and can't get over 1500mhz on a overclock.


----------



## slynann

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jonny30bass*
> 
> I'm not seeing that problem on my end. I'm running bf4 on ultra at 1080p and getting 60+ fps. I'm using 344.16 drivers though because of all of the issues with newer ones.[/quotei
> 
> i tried some older drivers but that did not seem to work do you have any other tip?


----------



## moccor

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jlhawn*
> 
> I don't think those ASIC ratings are much of anything as my gpu is at 68.2% and I can hit a stable 1580mhz with my overclock,
> and I have seen other users with 80% ASIC and can't get over 1500mhz on a overclock.


Yeah that's exactly what I was getting at with my post. I don't follow the overclocks much but I've seen numbers thrown around often and people mad for not reaching certain numbers, etc. If I wasn't using a mITX setup I would probably try overclocking to see what would happen, maybe 1519 might be very close to the max as is haha


----------



## LOKI23NY

Wanted to share some updated info EK has on their FB page.

EK-FC970 GTX Full-cover water block for short type GTX 970's

https://www.facebook.com/EKWaterBlocks/photos/a.279856092068429.76142.182927101761329/760614640659236/?type=1&relevant_count=1

http://www.coolingconfigurator.com/waterblock/3831109869390

Also stated that other blocks are in testing and hopefully some pics in a week or so (I was asking about the G1)


----------



## jonny30bass

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *slynann*
> 
> i tried some older drivers but that did not seem to work do you have any other tip?


We have very similar systems, so I'm not really sure why you would be having this problem. You could try setting your cpu to high performance mode and disabling core parking. One thing that will probably fix your issue is a fresh install of windows, but that is the last thing you want to try.
To disable parking use park control: https://bitsum.com/parkcontrol/ It is a very good app. I use it all the time to switch between performance modes and to disable parking. Just make high performance mode active and put all of the sliders to disabled. That should force no parking and high performance mode.


----------



## frag06

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *AngryGoldfish*
> 
> Damn, first new game to really test a computer. In all fairness, it was only a matter of time before this would happen. Obviously if the game doesn't look any better than something like Crysis 3 or Shadow of Modor then Ubisoft has not really done a very good job, but hopefully it's a stunning game that totally surpasses the console versions, if only at 1080p. It just goes to show that we're still miles away from 4k.


Judging from gameplay videos (official and user made), it looks good but not unlike what we've seen before. It's just another horrible (!) Ubisoft port, maybe their worst one yet. It shouldn't take such high-end hardware to achieve 30 FPS in this game.

Ubisoft really likes giving us the finger.


----------



## infernal rodent

I ordered an Asus Strix 970 last Friday,should be here tomorrow. Really wishing I'd coughed up the extra $20 for next day delivery.


----------



## AngryGoldfish

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *frag06*
> 
> Judging from gameplay videos (official and user made), it looks good but not unlike what we've seen before. It's just another horrible (!) Ubisoft port, maybe their worst one yet. It shouldn't take such high-end hardware to achieve 30 FPS in this game.
> 
> Ubisoft really likes giving us the finger.


EA did the same with ME3 when I bought the physical copy after almost two years of refusing to support a company that demands a DLC to play the full game. I saw it for £5 on Amazon and conceded since I wouldn't have to download the game via Origin with my useless Internet. Turns out the two discs and case are worthless because I was forced to download the game anyway.


----------



## jlhawn

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *moccor*
> 
> Yeah that's exactly what I was getting at with my post. I don't follow the overclocks much but I've seen numbers thrown around often and people mad for not reaching certain numbers, etc. If I wasn't using a mITX setup I would probably try overclocking to see what would happen, maybe 1519 might be very close to the max as is haha


also forgot to mention that valley always shows my core clock at 1676mhz which is impossible.
I read quite a few pages back on here that valley always shows the incorrect core clock, never heard that about heaven but I'm sure it would be incorrect also.


----------



## moccor

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jlhawn*
> 
> also forgot to mention that valley always shows my core clock at 1676mhz which is impossible.
> I read quite a few pages back on here that valley always shows the incorrect core clock, never heard that about heaven but I'm sure it would be incorrect also.


Oh that's awkward, I will have to check via some other means then haha


----------



## semitope

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *moccor*
> 
> My GTX 970 G1 has a ASIC of 70.9% and stock boost hits 1519Mhz, saw it using Valley and Heaven. I assume its pretty good considering I touched nothing. That's with the latest drivers from yesterday too btw.


apprently unigine readings are not accurate. With OC i see it say 1600+. In GPUz its around 1500+. Your real boost is probably 1300+.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jlhawn*
> 
> I don't think those ASIC ratings are much of anything as my gpu is at 68.2% and I can hit a stable 1580mhz with my overclock,
> and I have seen other users with 80% ASIC and can't get over 1500mhz on a overclock.


A G1 that can't hit over 1500? Thought it was only asus that was doing that...


----------



## jlhawn

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *moccor*
> 
> Oh that's awkward, I will have to check via some other means then haha


you should overclock yours and then see what it runs.
anyway use GPU-Z to get a correct reading.
here's what mine shows when valley shows otherwise.


----------



## eladrion

i hear gigabyte gtx 970 g1 have problems with Displayport...anyone using displayport here?


----------



## jlhawn

here you go ASUS Z97 and Galax GTX 970
link for the board info and more pics
http://www.anandtech.com/show/8696/asus-tuf-z97-mark-s-motherboard-review-arctic-camo


----------



## jlhawn

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *eladrion*
> 
> i hear gigabyte gtx 970 g1 have problems with Displayport...anyone using displayport here?


I am using display port with now problems as of yet.
my cable is from Cables to Go.


----------



## frag06

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mato87*
> 
> wow 10+ in stock, I wish I lived in the UK...


Newegg now has the G1 in-stock, too.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jlhawn*
> 
> here you go ASUS Z97 and Galax GTX 970
> link for the board info and more pics
> http://www.anandtech.com/show/8696/asus-tuf-z97-mark-s-motherboard-review-arctic-camo
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


Man, that would be an awesome combo.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *AngryGoldfish*
> 
> EA did the same with ME3 when I bought the physical copy after almost two years of refusing to support a company that demands a DLC to play the full game. I saw it for £5 on Amazon and conceded since I wouldn't have to download the game via Origin with my useless Internet. Turns out the two discs and case are worthless because I was forced to download the game anyway.


Ouch.

I rarely buy a disk, the disk versions are just a waste of time anymore (unless it's a great deal).


----------



## moccor

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jlhawn*
> 
> you should overclock yours and then see what it runs.
> anyway use GPU-Z to get a correct reading.
> here's what mine shows when valley shows otherwise.


Nah I don't want to overclock with this Hadron setup, i don't even have heatsinks on all the chips that had pads on the front from the stock HSF, though I don't think they do much since I don't seethe copper heatpipes cooling a thick slab of metal.

So I should run something like Valley/Heaven, then minimize and check GPU-Z? I'll do that
Edit: Yeah it's showing 1392 in both GPU-Z and Afterburner, which sounds much more believable
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Raikozy*
> 
> yes!


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Arizonian*
> 
> If you bought it from Newegg, open up chat. Sometimes it's quick and sometimes it takes up to an hour depending. Just let them know you recently purchased a 970 and see they are honoring the game to those that have purchased it within the last 30 days. Newegg has been absolutely great about this to our 970 members who were early adopters.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I bought mine 9/30 and got my two free games codes. FarCry 4 for myself and one for my kids system.


Yeah I just contacted them on chat and it took literally 1 actually message (not counting the "yes you may hold" etc) and I received a key, thanks.


----------



## Mato87

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *AngryGoldfish*
> 
> Maybe they'll ship to your country. They ship to me in Ireland.


Well, they don't ship where I live Iam afraid...

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *frag06*
> 
> Newegg now has the G1 in-stock, too.


Yeah but they're in america, Iam from europe you see...


----------



## MikeGR7

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *970Rules*
> 
> Man the the pc port of asassin's creed unity really is being bad mouthed online.
> 
> ....
> 
> This is the real Nvidia chart from nvidia website , I find this says a lot about Needing 4GB for maxing all settings in today's atrocious console ports.
> 
> ......... Here to hoping All future console AAA games use dx12 come late 2015 for pc ports. Lord know's our gpu can handle more tasks without all the needless cpu overhead of today's dx11 engines.


Please guys consider stop using the term "Console Ports" since consoles are based in the pc architecture right now.

If it runs crap on them, it' ll run crap on pc and if it runs great for them it'll run great on pc.
When that's not the case, it's probably because the console version runs with lower game settings such as 900p resolution, lower AA and so on.

They did something good this round though with using the 8GB RAM shared with the GPU. That's probably the reason of the sudden increase in VRAM usage in recent games.

Remember the 256MB VRAM of the PS3? Yeah, did it's job well holding us in 2006 graphics but now it's time for a change and pc users should know better from now on to
not roll with 2GB gpus..








Quote:


> Originally Posted by *smushroomed*
> 
> I'm really interested in 970 SLI, particularly asus strix. Any recommendations for real life application? I don't care for benhcmarks or anything like that
> 
> *I'm very weary that all the headaches won't be worth it. I've heard things from microstutttering, poor nvidia sli support, to poor temps, and as of right now, no gsync + dsr + sli support at all*
> 
> I really want to invest in a second card because I have a asus rog, and I want to push these games to the limit.
> 
> Any reason I should or should not get another 970?


Take the card and don't listen to this "theories".

Microstuttering is 99.99999999% from the game engine and not from SLI. Games with spikes in frame times, will continue to spike either Single or SLI.

Do you have a Gsync monitor? Even if you do that's just one - two drivers away.

I posted it a hundred times in a multitude of forums: DSR WORKS PERFECTLY WITH SLI.

SLI supports all the major games/ game engines. Worst case is you can't wait a week or so. Or you play indie games that run @800 fps anyway.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Teskin89*
> 
> From this video I noticed that the consumption peak of the GTX 970 is almost 380-385 while overclocked (
> 
> 
> 
> ). Do you think that will be a problem with a PSU Corsair VX 550W with a i5 3570? If my count are not wrong i will almost reach the PSU cap : 385 + 77(CPU) + 80 (Mobo, HD, SSD..) = 542 W. What do you think? Can I overclock freely?


Your psu is fine for one card.


----------



## porksmuggler

Finally finished the whole thread, and ordered a G1 just now, wish me luck.


----------



## Arizonian

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *porksmuggler*
> 
> Finally finished the whole thread, and ordered a G1 just now, wish me luck.


Quite an accomplishment









Thread has been moving quite briskly even for those of us keeping up daily since the beginning.









Good luck on your G1, you're gonna love it. Post pics and OC results once you get them in.


----------



## eladrion

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jlhawn*
> 
> I am using display port with now problems as of yet.
> my cable is from Cables to Go.


i read about people having issues to boot using DP


----------



## Aznlotus161

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *porksmuggler*
> 
> Finally finished the whole thread, and ordered a G1 just now, wish me luck.


Good on you for doing your research, you won't be disappointed.

Just hope you don't get a coil whiny one!
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *eladrion*
> 
> i read about people having issues to boot using DP


Yep, confirmed.

More of a nuisance than anything else.

Occasionally, the monitor (Asus PB278Q in my case) doesn't detect the GPU input and idles at boot.

Simple restart and it'll recognize.

Or you can try swapping to another DP port if you have the Gigabyte variant and it should work.


----------



## tango bango

Need some help! I have started overclocking my EVGA FTW, and must sat=y its going well. But I have a issue. I was using MSI afterburner, but change because I had a few issues. So I am using EVGA precision now. This is where I need help, when I reboot or start my PC, precision doesn't keep my settings. In the general settings I have start minimized and start with windows highlighted. Am I missing something?


----------



## 970Rules

To 970 users having driver issues on .60, make sure you tried newest 344.65 they did small fix a bit ago.
And to msi users having there fan turn on and off when in idle temps , MSI said they have fixed bios out in week or so. I post when it's gone live.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MikeGR7*
> 
> Please guys consider stop using the term "Console Ports"


I stop using the term console port when it stops being a blatant console port!

Here a SS of a pc unity player being told the app now on hes "console" Ha.


BTW I would not compare a tablet cpu powering the consoles, as something that counts as "pc architecture" in truest sense of word.
The devil in the details in when comes to consoles.
At lest the gpu side of the chip is something you would find powering a real pc gpu (many years ago). i give you that. However then I also remb how nvidia had a true high end gpu in ps3 for the must part, and that was one killer gpu for it's time period! These consoles use low grade gpu tech with a tablet cpu. Comparing them to PC hardware is missing the point of the matter by a mile.

Ether way at lest this game is using our PC hardware and our 970's to it's limits. so am happy pc gaming is moving forward!


----------



## Hequaqua

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *tango bango*
> 
> Need some help! I have started overclocking my EVGA FTW, and must sat=y its going well. But I have a issue. I was using MSI afterburner, but change because I had a few issues. So I am using EVGA precision now. This is where I need help, when I reboot or start my PC, precision doesn't keep my settings. In the general settings I have start minimized and start with windows highlighted. Am I missing something?


Is there an option in the settings tab to apply the OC on start-up?

I don't see one in Afterburner. I could be looking over it. I do know that you can save your OC settings in your profile, then you can assign a hot key to enable them. I haven't used nor tried, but that is how it is supposed to work.


----------



## tango bango

Clicked apply, not tried a profile.


----------



## torsp

Untitled.jpg 135k .jpg file

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Hequaqua*
> 
> Is there an option in the settings tab to apply the OC on start-up?
> 
> I don't see one in Afterburner. I could be looking over it. I do know that you can save your OC settings in your profile, then you can assign a hot key to enable them. I haven't used nor tried, but that is how it is supposed to work.


----------



## 970Rules

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Hequaqua*
> 
> I don't see one in Afterburner. I could be looking over it.




Just check that box above my red line.


----------



## Hequaqua

I'm old and losing it.....I thought I had seen it. lol


----------



## trawetSluaP

Ah dear...

On my third 970 FTW... All have had ridiculously bad coil whine.

Not sure what to do... Contact EVGA about a replacement or try a different manufacturer.


----------



## Hackslash

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *trawetSluaP*
> 
> Ah dear...
> 
> On my third 970 FTW... All have had ridiculously bad coil whine.
> 
> Not sure what to do... Contact EVGA about a replacement or try a different manufacturer.


EVGA is c r a p this time around dont even bother with them!


----------



## Aznlotus161

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Hackslash*
> 
> EVGA is c r a p this time around dont even bother with them!


Although I have to admit, at one point I was thinking of waiting for their 980 Classy (good luck getting one, pre-orders went in seconds).

It looks and seems to be a beast with definite room for ocing.


----------



## Degree

I haven't had an EVGA in a long time, past couple years I've went from an EVGA to MSI and now Gigabyte for the 970.

EVGA has excellent support though, but if I was on my third from them and still had problems, I'd just switch to another brand.


----------



## jlhawn

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Aznlotus161*
> 
> More of a nuisance than anything else.
> 
> Occasionally, the monitor (Asus PB278Q in my case) doesn't detect the GPU input and idles at boot.
> 
> Simple restart and it'll recognize.
> 
> Or you can try swapping to another DP port if you have the Gigabyte variant and it should work.


I remember back when HDMI first came out my GTX 580 would give me a black screen until windows loaded my nvidia driver, so I had black screen until my desktop
it was fixed with another driver release.


----------



## Mato87

So fellas, I've just heard about this puppy
http://www.gigabyte.com/products/product-page.aspx?pid=5255#ov
I know it's a bit offtopic, but oh my...I wonder who will actually pay money for something like that !


----------



## Aznlotus161

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mato87*
> 
> So fellas, I've just heard about this puppy
> http://www.gigabyte.com/products/product-page.aspx?pid=5255#ov
> I know it's a bit offtopic, but oh my...I wonder who will actually pay money for something like that !












Didn't even know this existed...

Description from techpowerup:
Quote:


> This contraption is a trio of GeForce GTX 980 graphics cards, with a factory-fitted liquid cooling loop, which sits outside your case. Each of the three cards features a factory-overclocked GTX 980 chip featuring *1228 MHz core, 1329 MHz GPU Boost, and 7.00 GHz memory*; with a liquid-cooling pump-block over the GPU, and a base-plate that conveys heat from the *memory and VRM* to that block, using heat-pipes.
> 
> Coolant tubes from the three cards meet at the external unit, that has an independent *120 x 120 mm radiator for each of the three cards*. Fan-speeds and coolant pressure of each of the three loops can be controlled at the unit's front-panel, which features an LCD display with coolant temperature and fan-speed readouts. Also part of the kit, are a custom 3-way SLI bridge, a reinforcement beam that counteracts PCB bending, a 5.25-inch front-panel bezel, from which the coolant tubes make their way out of the case, and to the external unit, and some tubing managment grommets. Gigabyte didn't announce pricing or availability.


Let's start the bid at $2500.


----------



## jlhawn

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mato87*
> 
> So fellas, I've just heard about this puppy
> http://www.gigabyte.com/products/product-page.aspx?pid=5255#ov
> I know it's a bit offtopic, but oh my...I wonder who will actually pay money for something like that !


yep the article popped up this morning on the OCN news forums.
I think it looks sweet but, I could never afford that nor would I need it, don't know what programs would benefit from such a thing, two many gpu's.


----------



## trawetSluaP

Yep, have decided to try out one of the Galax 970 HOFs!


----------



## ironhide138

Honestly, the Gigabyte Water force looks dumb. Should have just made their own waterblock for the g1 970/980.


----------



## trsvank

Hi,

I'm thinking about getting a 970 (STRIX) for my new editing rig. I mainly use photoshop, illustrator, and premiere.

I saw that the 970 is not (yet) on the list of official supported gpu's at the adobe websites (http://helpx.adobe.com/premiere-pro/system-requirements.html , http://helpx.adobe.com/illustrator/system-requirements.html) and I can't find any definate confirmation or benchmark of this card in these programs. I did however, find a "hack" that would allow adding the 970 to a supported list file in adobe cc.









Has anyone experience with this? What can you tell me about the performance of the card in this software suit? (compared to comparable amd cards / gtx780) (render/realtime)


----------



## jlhawn

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *trsvank*
> 
> Hi,
> 
> I'm thinking about getting a 970 (STRIX) for my new editing rig. I mainly use photoshop, illustrator, and premiere.
> 
> I saw that the 970 is not (yet) on the list of official supported gpu's at the adobe websites (http://helpx.adobe.com/premiere-pro/system-requirements.html , http://helpx.adobe.com/illustrator/system-requirements.html) and I can't find any definate confirmation or benchmark of this card in these programs. I did however, find a "hack" that would allow adding the 970 to a supported list file in adobe cc.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Has anyone experience with this? What can you tell me about the performance of the card in this software suit? (compared to comparable amd cards / gtx780) (render/realtime)


I only edit photos and don't use adobe but there are some users on the Nvidia driver thread forum that are saying the new drivers starting when the 900 series was released is giving them BSOD when they open certain Adobe programs, and it doesn't matter if they are using a 900 series gpu or a 600 or 700 series, it seems the problem started with the first 900 series driver which is 344.11
there have also been others on the same thread saying that they get a BSOD with microsoft office pro 2013, but I can verify that does not happen with me and as I have office pro 2013.
so it could be drivers fault or user, I don't think it's the gpu's fault, so I think the 900 series would run for your programs but I would try and contact Adobe and or Nvidia support on this first if your programs are important to you, which I'm sure they are.


----------



## steve210

Msi fixed the fan issues with 970


----------



## 970Rules

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *steve210*
> 
> Msi fixed the fan issues with 970


About time. here the download

http://www.filedropper.com/everthingyouneed

Here link to file, they have a neat little batch file that auto does nvflash finding part for the rom install
So saving that batch file , sense you can just rename any room to 182.rom , when batch opened in same folder as any rom named 182 the file get's auto found/installed without whole CMD then cd c:\xxx and /nvflash -6 xx.rom deal.


----------



## Edkiefer

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *970Rules*
> 
> About time. here the download
> 
> http://www.filedropper.com/everthingyouneed
> 
> Here link to file, they have a neat little batch file that auto does nvflash finding part for the rom install
> So saving that batch file , sense you can just rename any room to 182.rom , when batch opened in same folder as any rom named 182 the file get's auto found/installed without whole CMD then cd c:\xxx and /nvflash -6 xx.rom deal.


there 3 bios depending on your S/N# so make sure you get right one .


----------



## dVeLoPe

bye bye g1 hello if stead of sli 970 isnt 1 classy better?


----------



## 970Rules

BTW found a chart comparing a 970 that is boosting to 1501 max at 1330-1469 settings vs a stock ref modeled 980



positive is the 970 winning, while negative is it losing. damn near matches it 980 majority of the time.
The 980 may have just over 18% more cores. But we can overclock to get all that performance back when at very low 1500 core range.

I mean hell for 18% more raw gpu power of 980 your paying just over 65% more for only about 18% more power , 330$ +65% = 544.5$
And even then you have to overclock it to max like we do with our 970 to get that performance of 18% you paid 65% more for.

I smile inside ever time i think about a lazy owner of one 980 who does not overclock it, thinking where getting same performance they got for 65% less.


----------



## y2kcamaross

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *970Rules*
> 
> BTW found a chart comparing a 970 that is boosting to 1501 max at 1330-1469 settings vs a stock ref modeled 980
> 
> 
> 
> positive is the 970 winning, while negative is it losing. damn near matches it 980 majority of the time.
> The 980 may have just over 18% more cores. But we can overclock to get all that performance back when at very low 1500 core range.


....until you overclock the 980 just as high


----------



## ssgtnubb

For 200.00 more, just sayin


----------



## Aznlotus161

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dVeLoPe*
> 
> bye bye g1 hello if stead of sli 970 isnt 1 classy better?


1.4K...and did you mean 2 classies? Curious what you plan to run it with, 4K?


----------



## 970Rules

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ssgtnubb*
> 
> For 200.00 more, just sayin


Yup , a card that costs over 200 less matching your stock sittings is just wicked.

This one reviewer saying he never seen nvidia allow a smaller model gpu match it's bigger brother thanks to oc.

he has the 970 oc at 1510/7700 settings

ever single 970 i seen clocked at 1500 in reviews is amazing.

This is only possible sense the 980 is really our identical twin brother at birth (same magnificent chip).
Nvidia just chopped off one of our arms at birth, turned around and said he only loss like 18% of hes body! So I sell him to you for over 200 bucks dollars less!


----------



## jonny30bass

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Edkiefer*
> 
> there 3 bios depending on your S/N# so make sure you get right one .


There was only one bios in the zip. Where are the other two? The one in the zip is the 182 bios.


----------



## 970Rules

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jonny30bass*
> 
> There was only one bios in the zip. Where are the other two? The one in the zip is the 182 bios.


You can find others on the msi forum, https://forum-en.msi.com/index.php?topic=184740.0
Really if you got gpu in first few months in usa , just freaking flash the 182 one, it work flawless.
other ones really are for models out in last few weeks and outside north american etc. i rofled at 7+ diff bios.


----------



## RaleighStClair

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jonny30bass*
> 
> This is what mine looks like. It performs great.
> 
> If you want to see what my whole bios looks like go here: http://www.overclock.net/t/1522651/disable-boost-and-bake-in-max-game-stable-clocks-for-maxwell-ii


So what is the reason behind these performance gains when changing these settings vs a normal overclock? I have seen several people mention the xbar/l2c and that it drastically increases performance. Any reason why?


----------



## vividshock

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *RaleighStClair*
> 
> So what is the reason behind these performance gains when changing these settings vs a normal overclock? I have seen several people mention the xbar/l2c and that it drastically increases performance. Any reason why?


I'm assuming L2C is the L2 Cache frequency and the Xbar is the frequency of the vram controller?


----------



## Team Grinder

Just updated to reflect some new results . Gigabyte GTX 970 G1 Gaming at 1560/8200. Will have to wait and see what 2x cards will do.

http://www.overclock.net/t/1495719/xeon-e3-1271-v3-gigabyte-z97x-soc-force-gigabyte-gtx-970-g1-gaming


----------



## MikeGR7

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *970Rules*
> 
> To 970 users having driver issues on .60, make sure you tried newest 344.65 they did small fix a bit ago.
> And to msi users having there fan turn on and off when in idle temps , MSI said they have fixed bios out in week or so. I post when it's gone live.
> I stop using the term console port when it stops being a blatant console port!
> 
> Here a SS of a pc unity player being told *the app now on hes "console"* Ha.
> 
> 
> BTW I would not compare a tablet cpu powering the consoles, as something that counts as "pc architecture" in truest sense of word.
> The devil in the details in when comes to consoles.
> At lest the gpu side of the chip is something you would find powering a real pc gpu (many years ago). i give you that. However then I also remb how nvidia had a true high end gpu in ps3 for the must part, and that was one killer gpu for it's time period! These consoles use low grade gpu tech with a tablet cpu. Comparing them to PC hardware is missing the point of the matter by a mile.
> 
> Ether way at lest this game is using our PC hardware and our 970's to it's limits. so am happy pc gaming is moving forward!


Haha ok can't beat that message!









On a serious note though, being extremely low end doesn't mean it's not based on normal pc architecture.

Sorry to tell you but the PS3s gpu sucked big time even then.
A truly forward thinking and easily more powerfull gpu was that of the 360 by being one of the first using a true unified architecture
between Vertex/Pixel Shaders and sporting advanced DX9 level features.
I can also say that PS3s cpu was great and that was it's saving grace in the end.

To return to topic i do wish 8GB versions of 980/970 come out asap, as i feel that the heat will go only up from now on in games.
I do feel claustrophobic with my SLIs 4GB buffer.


----------



## MikeGR7

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dVeLoPe*
> 
> bye bye g1 hello if stead of sli 970 isnt 1 classy better?


If you are asking for 1X980 classy vs 2X970 G1 NO it's worse by a mile.
If you are asking for 2X980 classy vs 2X970 G1 YES it's way better, but seriously dude, wait for the 8GB variants if you're gonna throw 1400$.


----------



## Edkiefer

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *RaleighStClair*
> 
> So what is the reason behind these performance gains when changing these settings vs a normal overclock? I have seen several people mention the xbar/l2c and that it drastically increases performance. Any reason why?


If we go back to older series , 6xx/7xx whatever the max table boost was set at the GPC, Xbar, Sys and L2c would also be the same in the boost table for P00 and P02 .
Now with some of the none reference cards were the boost has been raised a lot they didn't raise the L2C, Sys, Xbar to same level as the GPC which matches the max boost amount .
Can only guess they were worried about stability and lowered them .

As far as performance difference , I have not modified mine yet but I guess having some of them set lower it maybe holding the card back at very high clocks to were raising these all but running at lower overall clock is faster , that seems to be what is happening from reports of users that raised those .

I did see one user report his card got unstable with all running high , I think he had to lower the Xbar and SYS but the L2c was ok . that was only 1 out of many .


----------



## infernal rodent

My Strix is out for delivery.


----------



## Raikozy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *infernal rodent*
> 
> My Strix is out for delivery.


nice one, have fun with it. A lot of gpus these days are extremely capable and can most games at decent settings just fine though. I just realized that I made a massive gpu upgrade with massive extra horsepower (from 570 to 970) when I started playing this game, Assassins creed Unity. A truly next gen game and pushed 970 to its limit. Make sure you get that lol because if you purchase a 970 you get that game for free


----------



## Mato87

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MikeGR7*
> 
> Haha ok can't beat that message!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> On a serious note though, being extremely low end doesn't mean it's not based on normal pc architecture.
> 
> Sorry to tell you but the PS3s gpu sucked big time even then.
> A truly forward thinking and easily more powerfull gpu was that of the 360 by being one of the first using a true unified architecture
> between Vertex/Pixel Shaders and sporting advanced DX9 level features.
> I can also say that PS3s cpu was great and that was it's saving grace in the end.
> 
> To return to topic i do wish 8GB versions of 980/970 come out asap, as i feel that the heat will go only up from now on in games.
> I do feel claustrophobic with my SLIs 4GB buffer.


Lol I doubt there will be an 8GB version of 970 anyway, maybe a 970ti or 960 ti wtih 6 gb of vram...
Even the Titans don't have 8 gb of vram, only the titanz has 12 gb of Vram


----------



## n4p0l3onic

the new titan is rumored to have 12GB! put 4 of them you can run your entire pc with just VRAM


----------



## Mato87

titan Z already has a 12 gb amount of VRAM


----------



## auxius

can someone suggest best tool to test GPU OC stability? as of this moment i am relying on 3dMark Firestrike is it ok?

i have gtx970 by the way


----------



## ssgtnubb

That and Valley are good things to run.


----------



## auxius

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ssgtnubb*
> 
> That and Valley are good things to run.


Thanks mate


----------



## ssgtnubb

No problem, when you get a second load your rig to Rigbuilder


----------



## n4p0l3onic

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mato87*
> 
> titan Z already has a 12 gb amount of VRAM


vram does not stack up in multi gpu


----------



## LOKI23NY

How do you grab GPU-Z screenshots that show loads? Firestrike seems to only run in windowed mode if you pay for it and by the time the bench finishes the values in GPU-Z have already dropped. Is the only way around this to grab the paid version?


----------



## Mato87

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *n4p0l3onic*
> 
> vram does not stack up in multi gpu


erm indeed it doesn't, but titanz is built around two Kepler GPUs and 12GB of dedicated frame buffer memory, thats two GK110 chips a total of 5,760 processing cores, or 2,880 cores per GPU.


----------



## auxius

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ssgtnubb*
> 
> No problem, when you get a second load your rig to Rigbuilder


done mate, thanks


----------



## MikeGR7

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mato87*
> 
> Lol I doubt there will be an 8GB version of 970 anyway, maybe a 970ti or 960 ti wtih 6 gb of vram...
> Even the Titans don't have 8 gb of vram, only the titanz has 12 gb of Vram


Why you doubt it? Every gen of Gpus get eventually double the vram option.

6GB of vram is not going to happen with maxwell. It has 256 bit memory interface so only 4/8 GB options for that.
Also what do you mean *even* the Titans?
The cheaper 780 got 6gb version also and combined with aftermarket coolers it bested the Titans.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mato87*
> 
> erm indeed it doesn't, but titanz is built around two Kepler GPUs and 12GB of dedicated frame buffer memory, thats two GK110 chips a total of 5,760 processing cores, or 2,880 cores per GPU.


"Doesn't stack" means it can use only 6GB of that 12GB.
Also don't get warmed up because a basic 970 SLI beats the crap out of Big Moutha overheating dual GK110 Titan Z monster for 1/3 the money...


----------



## Alxz

My 970 had some coil whine when playing ;-; , will this affect my card's lifespan? does coil whine decrease after some time? dang


----------



## Degree

I'm about to go pick up my G1 970 later this weekend, anything I should do when I put it in my rig?

Should I uninstall the driver and reinstall when I put it in 970, or should it be fine with the same driver?


----------



## AngryGoldfish

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *frag06*
> 
> Newegg now has the G1 in-stock, too.
> [/spoiler]
> Man, that would be an awesome combo.
> Ouch.
> 
> I rarely buy a disk, the disk versions are just a waste of time anymore (unless it's a great deal).


I rarely buy discs any more either, but I've bought games for £3 like Mafia II and Warhammer on Amazon. Plus, I've seen BF3 at £10 and Origin rarely sells that game for less than €20. If I can buy the game on Steam I'll wait for a sale to appear and pick it up there, but if it isn't available on Steam then I'll probably try and find a physical copy somewhere. I have an optical drive so I don't care. With my slow broadband it took me three days to download Max Payne 3, and the Internet was slow and buggy during that time so I couldn't do anything else intensive. Awesome game though.









Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jlhawn*
> 
> here you go ASUS Z97 and Galax GTX 970
> link for the board info and more pics
> http://www.anandtech.com/show/8696/asus-tuf-z97-mark-s-motherboard-review-arctic-camo
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


I'm undecided on the looks of the HOF 970. It's awesome, yeah, but it's also kind of garish and loud at the same time. I have a white/black Fractal theme so I was pretty excited to see GALAX released a 970 HOF version, but I don't know if the more subtle G1 would look better.


----------



## perik

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Degree*
> 
> I'm about to go pick up my G1 970 later this weekend, anything I should do when I put it in my rig?
> 
> Should I uninstall the driver and reinstall when I put it in 970, or should it be fine with the same driver?


Not just uninstall. Uninstall with ddu in safe mode. Better safe than sorry, eh?


----------



## Degree

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *perik*
> 
> Not just uninstall. Uninstall with ddu in safe mode. Better safe than sorry, eh?


What's DDU if you don't mind me asking


----------



## Mato87

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MikeGR7*
> 
> Why you doubt it? Every gen of Gpus get eventually double the vram option.
> 
> 6GB of vram is not going to happen with maxwell. It has 256 bit memory interface so only 4/8 GB options for that.
> Also what do you mean *even* the Titans?
> The cheaper 780 got 6gb version also and combined with aftermarket coolers it bested the Titans.
> "Doesn't stack" means it can use only 6GB of that 12GB.
> Also don't get warmed up because a basic 970 SLI beats the crap out of Big Moutha overheating dual GK110 Titan Z monster for 1/3 the money...


Well first of all titans were obsolete once the 780ti graphics were out and outperformed titan cards in terms of gaming performance.
I doubt this gen 9XX maxwell cards will use more than 4gb of Vram, maybe the next generation, or maybe Iam wrong and we'll see models with 8 gb of Vram, but to be honest that would be an ovekill.
Yeah I know, but nvidia markets it like it has 12 gb of unified Vram, but the truth is, that it only has a 6 GB of unified Vram times 2...
I ordered a gainward phantom gtx 970 just the other day so I can pair it up with my gtx 970 g1 gaming and I can't wait to test them out tomorrow


----------



## AngryGoldfish

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mato87*
> 
> Well, they don't ship where I live Iam afraid...
> Yeah but they're in america, Iam from europe you see...


Ahh, that sucks.









Quote:


> Originally Posted by *trawetSluaP*
> 
> Yep, have decided to try out one of the Galax 970 HOFs!


Post your thoughts when you test it out. I'm very interested in comparing it to the G1.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MikeGR7*
> 
> Haha ok can't beat that message!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> On a serious note though, being extremely low end doesn't mean it's not based on normal pc architecture.
> 
> Sorry to tell you but the PS3s gpu sucked big time even then.
> A truly forward thinking and easily more powerfull gpu was that of the 360 by being one of the first using a true unified architecture
> between Vertex/Pixel Shaders and sporting advanced DX9 level features.
> I can also say that PS3s cpu was great and that was it's saving grace in the end.
> 
> To return to topic i do wish 8GB versions of 980/970 come out asap, as i feel that the heat will go only up from now on in games.
> I do feel claustrophobic with my SLIs 4GB buffer.


I see no real need for more than 4GB of VRAM unless you're running higher resolutions than 1080p. Maybe that's what you meant? I assume most people are still using single 1080p monitors, but I could be completely wrong there.







People have had no issues with Shadow of Mordor's Ultra texture pack with their 780ti cards despite the recommendation being 6GB, which at the time only a few cards possessed. I highly doubt Nvidia would release 4GB industry-leading cards if they were to be out of date so soon, especially when 2GB cards can still play most games perfectly fine at 1080p. I'm on a 2GB 770 and based on the many benchmarks there have been zero frame rate differences between it and the 4GB version. It's not a future proof card, obviously, and why I'll be upgrading to a 970 soon, but I don't personally feel the need to wait for an 8GB version. With that said, I could be eating my own words if the benchmarks start coming in and that extra VRAM does indeed increase performance and remove any bottlenecks.









Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mato87*
> 
> titan Z already has a 12 gb amount of VRAM


Only 6GB can be used at any one time though, which is the same as a single Titan GPU. Video games I don't think can utilize both GPU RAM chips simultaneously. Certain applications can, I believe, but not games... yet. *evil hands* They list it as 12GB because if they said 6GB then people might think that it's only 3GB per GPU who are both in the know but also not in the know, if you know what I mean? Ha!


----------



## jonny30bass

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Degree*
> 
> What's DDU if you don't mind me asking


Display Driver Uninstaller. You should use this when changing drivers. http://www.wagnardmobile.com/DDU/


----------



## Mato87

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *AngryGoldfish*
> 
> Only 6GB can be used at any one time though, which is the same as a single Titan GPU. Video games I don't think can utilize both GPU RAM chips simultaneously. Certain applications can, I believe, but not games... yet. *evil hands* They list it as 12GB because if they said 6GB then people might think that it's only 3GB per GPU who are both in the know but also not in the know, if you know what I mean? Ha!


Yep I had a gtx 295 back when max payne 3 was released and I remember I had 2 gb vram on the card, but I could only use 1 gb...


----------



## Darkmader

Quick question for those who have overclockable monitors. I have the Qnix/X-star Koren monitor and it goes up to 96hz and it's set in control panel however when using DSR it's always stuck at 60. I think I read on the monitor forum that it's an issue with the monitor or is that common for other monitors too. If you can OC with DSR how did you do it?


----------



## steve210

wow over 200 more points nice drivers thanks nvidia


----------



## Degree

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jonny30bass*
> 
> Display Driver Uninstaller. You should use this when changing drivers. http://www.wagnardmobile.com/DDU/


Alright thanks!


----------



## hurricane28

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *steve210*
> 
> wow over 200 more points nice drivers thanks nvidia


But still a quite low score if you ask me.

My highest is 14K. Try to beat that


----------



## HAL900

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *hurricane28*
> 
> But still a quite low score if you ask me.
> 
> My highest is 14K. Try to beat that


This paste 3DMark score. All the graphics do not hehehe


----------



## HAL900

steve210
install 344.60


----------



## Mato87

Hey folk's I don't want to brag about it, but I'll be picking up the second gtx 970 tomorrow, can't wait to try it out, how it performs in games








Oh and the pick your patch coupon was included too, I might just choose the far cry 4 game, I was going to buy it anyway so I don't have to buy it now I guess.


----------



## MikeGR7

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mato87*
> 
> Well first of all titans were obsolete once the 780ti graphics were out and outperformed titan cards in terms of gaming performance.
> I doubt this gen 9XX maxwell cards will use more than 4gb of Vram, maybe the next generation, or maybe Iam wrong and we'll see models with 8 gb of Vram, but to be honest that would be an ovekill.
> Yeah I know, but nvidia markets it like it has 12 gb of unified Vram, but the truth is, that it only has a 6 GB of unified Vram times 2...
> I ordered a gainward phantom gtx 970 just the other day so I can pair it up with my gtx 970 g1 gaming and I can't wait to test them out tomorrow


780ti has nothing to do with the subject because it's not available at 6gb. It's probably the worst card for the money that can people throwed cash on.
Again bro, all cards get eventually double buffered versions. Heck there were 580s with 3GB vrams. 8GB is a given for the 9XX maxwell.

Also bad choice of 970, cancel it asap. The cooler sucks. Mind you, not every phantom cooler, but this specific version.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *AngryGoldfish*
> 
> Ahh, that sucks.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Post your thoughts when you test it out. I'm very interested in comparing it to the G1.
> *I see no real need for more than 4GB of VRAM unless you're running higher resolutions than 1080p*. Maybe that's what you meant? I assume most people are still using single 1080p monitors, but I could be completely wrong there.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> People have had no issues with Shadow of Mordor's Ultra texture pack with their 780ti cards despite the recommendation being 6GB, which at the time only a few cards possessed. I highly doubt Nvidia would release 4GB industry-leading cards if they were to be out of date so soon, especially when 2GB cards can still play most games perfectly fine at 1080p. I'm on a 2GB 770 and based on the many benchmarks there have been zero frame rate differences between it and the 4GB version. It's not a future proof card, obviously, and why I'll be upgrading to a 970 soon, but I don't personally feel the need to wait for an 8GB version. With that said, I could be eating my own words if the benchmarks start coming in and that extra VRAM does indeed increase performance and remove any bottlenecks.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Only 6GB can be used at any one time though, which is the same as a single Titan GPU. Video games I don't think can utilize both GPU RAM chips simultaneously. Certain applications can, I believe, but not games... yet. *evil hands* They list it as 12GB because if they said 6GB then people might think that it's only 3GB per GPU who are both in the know but also not in the know, if you know what I mean? Ha!


No man, with DSR and newer releases 4GB won't cut it for long. Also don't look average fps numbers as it's deceiving. 780ti has terible stutters in Shadow of mordor.

2GB didn't cut it even one year before, i remember playing witcher 2 with msaa + sgaa and easily going at 2,5gb.
If the above sounds greek to you then a 4GB card will last you at least 5 years but if you use the usual AA,DSR etc then you can clearly see problems on the horizon.


----------



## AngryGoldfish

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MikeGR7*
> 
> 780ti has nothing to do with the subject because it's not available at 6gb. It's probably the worst card for the money that can people throwed cash on.
> Again bro, all cards get eventually double buffered versions. Heck there were 580s with 3GB vrams. 8GB is a given for the 9XX maxwell.
> 
> Also bad choice of 970, cancel it asap. The cooler sucks. Mind you, not every phantom cooler, but this specific version.
> No man, with DSR and newer releases 4GB won't cut it for long. Also don't look average fps numbers as it's deceiving. 780ti has terible stutters in Shadow of mordor.
> 
> 2GB didn't cut it even one year before, i remember playing witcher 2 with msaa + sgaa and easily going at 2,5gb.
> If the above sounds greek to you then a 4GB card will last you at least 5 years but if you use the usual AA,DSR etc then you can clearly see problems on the horizon.


I'm not being confrontational here, I'm just trying to know best for my own purchase. Do you have any spec sheets that concur with the idea that the 780ti was a bad purchase with its 3GB of VRAM and that 4GB is not enough for AA? I'm not saying it's not true, but you are the first person I've ever heard say this. 2GB has cut it for me so far. Can I play every game with everything turned up full at high FPS? No, but it has 'cut it' and I have not experienced any stutters. Terminology is important here. Giving someone the wrong impression that a 970 4GB is inadequate and will not 'cut it' is not something I've seen any data prove.

Also, I think Mato87 is getting the G1 Gaming. I didn't know they used a Phantom cooler? What's wrong with it?


----------



## infernal rodent

Got my Strix 970,did a clean driver install and ran Heaven and Valley.

Heaven-



Valley-



These were both done without any overclocks,any one know if these are good scores or not?


----------



## Alxz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *infernal rodent*
> 
> Got my Strix 970,did a clean driver install and ran Heaven and Valley.
> 
> Heaven-
> 
> 
> 
> Valley-
> 
> 
> 
> These were both done without any overclocks,any one know if these are good scores or not?


pretty cool in valley, this is mine at stock.


----------



## Mato87

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MikeGR7*
> 
> Also bad choice of 970, cancel it asap. The cooler sucks. Mind you, not every phantom cooler, but this specific version.


Why? I read about 5 reviews of that particular card and none of them pointed out the cooler is bad, what are you on about? Can you back that statement up?
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *AngryGoldfish*
> 
> Also, I think Mato87 is getting the G1 Gaming. I didn't know they used a Phantom cooler? What's wrong with it?


Nope I currently have the g1 gaming in my current pc, Iam getting the second card, the gainward phantom gtx 970 as my second card so I can use the SLI


----------



## MikeGR7

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *AngryGoldfish*
> 
> I'm not being confrontational here, I'm just trying to know best for my own purchase. Do you have any spec sheets that concur with the idea that the 780ti was a bad purchase with its 3GB of VRAM and that 4GB is not enough for AA? I'm not saying it's not true, but you are the first person I've ever heard say this. 2GB has cut it for me so far. Can I play every game with everything turned up full at high FPS? No, but it has 'cut it' and I have not experienced any stutters. Terminology is important here. Giving someone the wrong impression that a 970 4GB is inadequate and will not 'cut it' is not something I've seen any data prove.
> 
> Also, I think Mato87 is getting the G1 Gaming. I didn't know they used a Phantom cooler? What's wrong with it?


No problem this is just a healthy conversation.

The 780ti was very good when released but time has passed since then.

The term "won't cut it" was a bit exaggerated but really we are in an enthusiast community and i don't think that lowering details ingame is something that suits a high end gpu in 2014. As i said if you're willing to make sacrifices in image quality then you are quite future proofed with even 3gb.

Mato said about a Gainward phantom gtx 970. The card uses a poor version of the cooler that's inferior even to the 770 version of that card.


----------



## MikeGR7

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mato87*
> 
> Why? I read about 5 reviews of that particular card and none of them pointed out the cooler is bad, what are you on about? Can you back that statement up?


Well now going to bed.
So forget about that backing up but i will say to you the way the fans work is cool looking but not cool performing. There was a version with three fans that was pretty robust but they keep it for the 980. It's just that with the G1 and MSI around you can do better.


----------



## Mato87

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MikeGR7*
> 
> Well now going to bed.
> So forget about that backing up but i will say to you the way the fans work is cool looking but not cool performing. There was a version with three fans that was pretty robust but they keep it for the 980. It's just that with the G1 and MSI around you can do better.


Iam glad you responded ! I was lucky enough to catch a fresh batch of G1 Gaming gtx 970's that just arrived at the retail store ! So I cancelled the gainward one and instantly ordered the G1 Gaming gtx 970.
So hopefully I will have two G1 Gaming gtx 970 from gigabyte inside my case by the end of this week


----------



## AngryGoldfish

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MikeGR7*
> 
> No problem this is just a healthy conversation.
> 
> The 780ti was very good when released but time has passed since then.
> 
> The term "won't cut it" was a bit exaggerated but really we are in an enthusiast community and i don't think that lowering details ingame is something that suits a high end gpu in 2014. As i said if you're willing to make sacrifices in image quality then you are quite future proofed with even 3gb.
> 
> Mato said about a Gainward phantom gtx 970. The card uses a poor version of the cooler that's inderior even to the 770 version of that card.


I understand what you mean. This forum has a habit of exaggerating and it confuses me sometimes.







I honestly think some people are trolling with their finickiness, but they're being serious-they're that invested in perfection, and anything even slightly lower than that is completely unusable and unacceptable. It parallels the debate regarding perfectionism and my generation's spoilt mentality, but it is the way it is and I am guilty of it too. Back on point, I of course recognize what this community is about, and I agree that lowering details and settings is not acceptable in a high-end GPU for 2014. If that is what we are going to have to do eight months from now when a new game is released, 4K on a single or dual GPU is even further away from being a realisation than I had thought.

As far as what I'm personally willing to sacrifice, it depends on the game and the utilization of a certain effect. If I feel it doesn't benefit the experience then I'll settle for second best. However, I am not willing to sacrifice spending €400 on a really high-end GPU, to find that it is outdated six months later. That is not on. So maybe you're right, maybe waiting for the 8GB version is the way to go. But until I see data and proof that it will benefit me, I'm not sold on it.

With that said, I'm currently reading about the PS4 and Xbox One and how they use 8GB of VRAM in their APU's. If more games are built around the consoles, which they inevitably will even with games that began on PC like Far Cry and Elder Scrolls, 8GB of VRAM might be necessary for optimal performance. Still, I don't see how it will help with things like DSR until I actually see some benchmarks on it. If 4K downsampled to 1080p is as demanding as 'real' 2k or 3k (theoretical) on the GPU, a 970 won't cut it for modern games anyway at high FPS. You'd still need a second card or a 980 at the least. So again, I'll probably wait another few months before I make my purchase.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mato87*
> 
> Iam glad you responded ! I was lucky enough to catch a fresh batch of G1 Gaming gtx 970's that just arrived at the retail store ! So I cancelled the gainward one and instantly ordered the G1 Gaming gtx 970.
> So hopefully I will have two G1 Gaming gtx 970 from gigabyte inside my case by the end of this week


Awesome. Nice one, man. Enjoy it!


----------



## valerio1287

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DjXbeat*
> 
> My last score in 3Dmark11
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I have stable OC 1640/2078Mhz in 3Dmark.
> 
> And my test
> GTX780 vs GTX 970 http://forum.pclab.pl/topic/998323-GTX780-VS-GTX970/
> 
> i7 3770K @ 4.6Ghz
> Asrock Z77 Extreme 4
> 8GB DDR3 2400 10-11-11-20 2T
> SanDisk Ultra + 128GB
> System Windows 8.1 64bit
> Driver - 344.24 BETA
> 
> GTX780 1006 / 1502Mhz
> GTX780 1200 / 1800Mhz
> GTX970 1329 / 1750Mhz
> GTX970 1541 / 2000Mhz
> 
> *Assassin's Creed 4: Black Flag*
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *
> Battlefield 4*
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *
> Crysis 3*
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *Far Cry 3*
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *
> Metro: Last Light*
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *Tomb Raider*
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mikailmohammed*
> 
> Thanks. I will wait a bit then. I am running a 680 at 1440p and it is suffering Lol.


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *hurricane28*
> 
> But still a quite low score if you ask me.
> 
> My highest is 14K. Try to beat that



try to beat this


----------



## ironhide138

CANT WAIT!!! Purolator says my package will be here november 10th!!!!!.

**** purolator. I want my g1.


----------



## TLM-610

I donno if guys have realized this 970 cards being purchased in the recent few weeks are having a really high chance of reporting annoying coil whine when benching and while loading heavy games later causing white artifacts, whatever brand of gtx 970 your buying. What's happening to the quality control guys?


----------



## Takla

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MikeGR7*
> 
> 780ti has nothing to do with the subject because it's not available at 6gb. It's probably the worst card for the money that can people throwed cash on.
> Again bro, all cards get eventually double buffered versions. Heck there were 580s with 3GB vrams. 8GB is a given for the 9XX maxwell.
> 
> Also bad choice of 970, cancel it asap. The cooler sucks. Mind you, not every phantom cooler, but this specific version.
> No man, with DSR and newer releases 4GB won't cut it for long. Also don't look average fps numbers as it's deceiving. 780ti has terible stutters in Shadow of mordor.
> 
> 2GB didn't cut it even one year before, i remember playing witcher 2 with msaa + sgaa and easily going at 2,5gb.
> If the above sounds greek to you then a 4GB card will last you at least 5 years but if you use the usual AA,DSR etc then you can clearly see problems on the horizon.


DSR is only really playable with old titles which use little memory to begin with. but ultimately i agree that more vram is better.


----------



## Pelinox

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TLM-610*
> 
> I donno if guys have realized this 970 cards being purchased in the recent few weeks are having a really high chance of reporting annoying coil whine when benching and while loading heavy games later causing white artifacts, whatever brand of gtx 970 your buying. What's happening to the quality control guys?


I suggest people RMA their cards if it's too bad, that's the only way to show board partners that it is unacceptabel.

So far, the only partner i know of doing anything to avoid it, is PowerColor, who put either glue on the coil or pack them in plastic containers to minimize the noise. Something they should all be doing by now, honestly..


----------



## TLM-610

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Pelinox*
> 
> I suggest people RMA their cards if it's too bad, that's the only way to show board partners that it is unacceptabel.
> 
> So far, the only partner i know of doing anything to avoid it, is PowerColor, who put either glue on the coil or pack them in plastic containers to minimize the noise. Something they should all be doing by now, honestly..


My trouble is when coils start becoming audible, they always tend to precede death of the entire unit. Take a few customer reviews for example and especially those that eventually migrated to this driver 344.60, it seems as though it is the trigger that causes the coil whine from which there is no return then even if you return to 344.11/48 your card is already screwed, the shortest ETA to death I've seen is 1 month. I find this disturbing. The glue isn't going to do much for its life.

The last time I had a PC coil whine loudly (motherboard) do that was when I installed on it Crysis 1 and was going through hell just to cope with the game which was on the verge of being out of its depth. So coil whine isn't a small matter to me that can be wished away with gluing the coil. It's causing me to think that maybe waiting for the R9 3XX(x) may not be such a bad idea after all. I hate having a ringing coil sound in my head even after I've retired to bed and everything is shut off... it's down right dreadfully horrifying!


----------



## jlhawn

coil whine does not mean the part is going to fail.


----------



## Pelinox

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TLM-610*
> 
> My trouble is when coils start becoming audible, they always tend to precede death of the entire unit. Take a few customer reviews for example and especially those that eventually migrated to this driver 344.60, it seems as though it is the trigger that causes the coil whine from which there is no return then even if you return to 344.11/48 your card is already screwed, the shortest ETA to death I've seen is 1 month. I find this disturbing. The glue isn't going to do much for its life.
> 
> The last time I had a PC coil whine loudly (motherboard) do that was when I installed on it Crysis 1 and was going through hell just to cope with the game which was on the verge of being out of its depth. So coil whine isn't a small matter to me that can be wished away with gluing the coil. It's causing me to think that maybe waiting for the R9 3XX(x) may not be such a bad idea after all. I hate having a ringing coil sound in my head even after I've retired to bed and everything is shut off... it's down right dreadfully horrifying!


Coil whine is not causing a unit to die. As posted above.

Chances are, the R9 3xx will have coil whine aswell. I've owned both Nvidia and AMD cards which suffered from coil whine in the past, it's as much as a lottery, as the silicon lottery.
Both my MSI 970s suffer from it, one worse than the other, but none of them to the point, where it annoys me. They both make an electrical buzz under load, while in the past, i've expierenced coil whine at idle, which i found unacceptable and returned it.


----------



## Team Grinder

Did a run on Fire Strike Ultra at 1592/8300.



http://www.3dmark.com/fs/3209985


----------



## JCH979

I finally got around to running Fire Strike and Valley with my stock out of the box EVGA 970 FTW, mostly just wanted to see how much of a difference there is between it and my old Asus 280X DCU2 Top that was oc'd to 1270/1840.

*Fire Strike*: http://www.3dmark.com/compare/fs/3214212/fs/1490744

*Asus 280X DCU2 Top @ 1270/1840*: http://www.3dmark.com/fs/1490744

Scored: 8450 with a Graphics Score of 10082

*EVGA 970 FTW @ stock*: http://www.3dmark.com/fs/3214212

Scored: 9710 with a Graphics Score of 12058

As for the Valley results here they are,


Spoiler: Asus DCU2 Top @ 1270/1840















and

*EVGA 970 FTW @ stock*


----------



## TLM-610

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jlhawn*


Oh yeah! the Left hand rule supports this argument especially that the coil current oscillates lowest when the current is highest making the oscillations audible... hmm..... I also concur.
This also means death may be a factory defect independent of the coil whine. I think I'll just wait out for this issue to be resolved then plunge right in maybe with the v2.0 cards coming out later. GTX 970 is a great buy!


----------



## smushroomed

Got my 2nd strix 970 in sli and I've already doubled by benchmarks in unigine heaven @ 1440p

how do i go about OC'ing these babies? Do +core and +mem have to be the same? I got +150/+250 oc on my 1st 970, should I expect the same from the second card?

Is there a point to running both cards at different speeds?


----------



## jlhawn

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TLM-610*
> 
> Oh yeah! the Left hand rule supports this argument especially that the coil current oscillates lowest when the current is highest making the oscillations audible... hmm..... I also concur.
> This also means death may be a factory defect independent of the coil whine. I think I'll just wait out for this issue to be resolved then plunge right in maybe with the v2.0 cards coming out later. GTX 970 is a great buy!


I myself have never had coil whine in any electrical component that I have owned.
i don't even know what it really sounds like as I have never even heard coil whine on any of my friends electrical components.
but as the article states I have heard large electrical transformers hum.


----------



## TLM-610

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jlhawn*
> 
> I myself have never had coil whine in any electrical component that I have owned.
> i don't even know what it really sounds like as I have never even heard coil whine on any of my friends electrical components.
> but as the article states I have heard large electrical transformers hum.


It sounds like billions of little curdly screaming witches in your gpu motherboard, like a Frankenstein PC, you really don't want to know really don't want to know!


----------



## jlhawn

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TLM-610*
> 
> It sounds like billions of little curdly screaming witches in your gpu motherboard, like a Frankenstein PC, you really don't want to know really don't want to know!


nope I do not want to hear them witches.


----------



## ssgtnubb

I get my 970's tomorrow, so pumped.


----------



## mAnBrEaTh

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *970Rules*
> 
> You can find others on the msi forum, https://forum-en.msi.com/index.php?topic=184740.0
> Really if you got gpu in first few months in usa , just freaking flash the 182 one, it work flawless.
> other ones really are for models out in last few weeks and outside north american etc. i rofled at 7+ diff bios.


Can someone upload bios's here? Looks like you must create an account to download from the german site.


----------



## porksmuggler

My ears are apparently too old or music damaged to hear coil whine. I'm assuming the frequency is too high, since I've watched at least a dozen coil whine videos and can hear absolutely nothing. The G1 arrives tomorrow, so I guess I'll find out then if I can hear it in person...or not.


----------



## jlhawn

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *porksmuggler*
> 
> My ears are apparently too old or music damaged to hear coil whine. I'm assuming the frequency is too high, since I've watched at least a dozen coil whine videos and can hear absolutely nothing. The G1 arrives tomorrow, so I guess I'll find out then if I can hear it in person...or not.


I'm positive my G1 gaming is silent as no one in my house can hear anything from my system.
my system is in a home office and sit's on top of my desk, my desk is 9 feet long and my 4 year old grand daughter
sits at one endusing her laptop and she hears no noise from my system except the fans.
my tower is 2 feet max away from me and all I hear is my fans and they are very quiet.
so maybe you will get a quiet G1 also, I installed mine Oct 6 and I'm really enjoying it.
I have watched those videos and I don't hear anything either.


----------



## Hequaqua

New to OC'ing....have a few questions.

Here is my last run of Firestrike
http://www.3dmark.com/fs/3215294
If you scroll down to the processor you will see that it says 3.8Ghz, right?

My i5-3470 is not a K version, but yet I am able to change the Freq....and Voltages if I want. How is that possible?

This is the screen shot from this run:



I set the multiplier to 38. Turned off Turbo

The CPU temp hit 59°(C) Is that acceptable, running on air?

So basically I overclocked my 3.2Mhz to 3.8Mhz, with no added voltage and fairly good temps.(at least on Firestrike)

GPU

Overclocked MSI 970 Gaming
Power Limit 110
Core Clock 1539Mhz
Memory 8074Mhz
Custom Fan
High Temp 64°(C)


----------



## Panoptic

PNY 970 here, Prolimatech MK-26 and two Silverstone AP-122s on it. Full load (Furmark) at stock clocks is 50C, 68F ambient temp. https://dl.dropboxusercontent.com/u/53853664/furmark.png

As an aside, I don't know if I'm doing something wrong or what, but I can't seem to change the clock speeds. Bumping the Power Target to 106% increases my boost speed to about 1063, but changing the GPU offset doesn't appear to do anything. Memory offset does change that though...


----------



## Hequaqua

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Panoptic*
> 
> PNY 970 here, Prolimatech MK-26 and two Silverstone AP-122s on it. Full load (Furmark) at stock clocks is 50C, 68F ambient temp. https://dl.dropboxusercontent.com/u/53853664/furmark.png
> 
> As an aside, I don't know if I'm doing something wrong or what, but I can't seem to change the clock speeds. Bumping the Power Target to 106% increases my boost speed to about 1063, but changing the GPU offset doesn't appear to do anything. Memory offset does change that though...


What software are you using to OC?


----------



## Panoptic

Currently PrecisionX 16, but Afterburner and Asus GPU Tweak had the same results for me.


----------



## Hequaqua

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Panoptic*
> 
> Currently PrecisionX 16, but Afterburner and Asus GPU Tweak had the same results for me.


This is from an earlier run of Firestrike.

Here are my Afterburner settings:



With those settings I get:

Power Limit 100(Default)
1513Mhz Core +185
8000Mhz Memory +500
Custom Fan

About 64°(C) MAX


----------



## Mato87

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ssgtnubb*
> 
> I get my 970's tomorrow, so pumped.


good luck dude, what brand?


----------



## Anusha

Would it be worth switching from an power limit unlocked MSI 970 Gaming to Gigbayte's G1?

I get coil whine so I can probably return my MSI card saying so. Even thought the Gigbayte's card is better because of it's bios with lesser limitations, but would you be guaranteed a 1550MHz/8000MHz OC? I currently have the MSI at 1507MHz/7700MHz.

The biggest issue would be whether the Gigabyte would perform badly in my small case especially when SLIed. I plan to do that at some point. Since it doesn't exhaust hot air out the back - not even a bit because of all those ports - the case fans will have to work overtime. The MSI card goes up to around 71C at the moment. I turned the top fan around to exhaust the hot air and it dropped the GPU temps by about 6C.

Also, I heard that the MSI card is thinner as in the gap between two cards would be larger than the Gigbayte's card, which would be helpful when SLIing in a small case. I do have 3 fans on the side feeding in cool air to the GPU btw.

What would be you thoughts on this? Should I hold onto the MSI?


----------



## Mato87

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Anusha*
> 
> Would it be worth switching from an power limit unlocked MSI 970 Gaming to Gigbayte's G1?
> 
> I get coil whine so I can probably return my MSI card saying so. Even thought the Gigbayte's card is better because of it's bios with lesser limitations, but would you be guaranteed a 1550MHz/8000MHz OC? I currently have the MSI at 1507MHz/7700MHz.
> 
> The biggest issue would be whether the Gigabyte would perform badly in my small case especially when SLIed. I plan to do that at some point. Since it doesn't exhaust hot air out the back - not even a bit because of all those ports - the case fans will have to work overtime. The MSI card goes up to around 71C at the moment. I turned the top fan around to exhaust the hot air and it dropped the GPU temps by about 6C.
> 
> Also, I heard that the MSI card is thinner as in the gap between two cards would be larger than the Gigbayte's card, which would be helpful when SLIing in a small case. I do have 3 fans on the side feeding in cool air to the GPU btw.
> 
> What would be you thoughts on this? Should I hold onto the MSI?


Do not quote me on this, but I have a G1 Gaming gtx 970 from gigabyte and I've had no isses with the coil whine, or anything else, the card even stays below 50°C under full load !!! I tried to overclock it to 7800 mhz and 1500 mhz and I managed to do that without a problem, even without any artifacts, bsods or anything like that, which is incredible.
Iam getting a second G1 Gaming gtx 970 this week, hopefully by the end of the week I'll have it inside my case, I can send you some pics afterwards, how is the spacing and everything, the first card will be probably overheating, Iam expecting a 10°C rise in temeperature under full usage from the top card, but I do have a rather large and wide case, look at my sig.


----------



## TFL Replica

Just tried out the Apollo 11 demo. It's quite spectacular.


----------



## Johnny Rook

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mato87*
> 
> Do not quote me on this, but I have a G1 Gaming gtx 970 from gigabyte and I've had no isses with the coil whine, or anything else, the card even stays below 50°C under full load !!! I tried to overclock it to 7800 mhz and 1500 mhz and I managed to do that without a problem, even without any artifacts, bsods or anything like that, which is incredible.


I can quote you on this because, my MSI 970 Gaming also doesn't produce any coil whine other than the expected noise I heard with every card I used before, including the reference designs. And even then, the noise the card produces while running the benchmarks is not loud. In a gaming scenario, and after a couple of minutes running, the card eventually stops whining.

As far as overclocking is concerned, there are no guaranteed clocks; GPUs are like people: everyone is a different one. My particular card overclocks above the 1550Mhz

Also, I have read people complaining about Gigabyte 970's coil whine, as well. Of course! Coil whining is an old issue about electronics components. More or less it is always present. And sometimes, the "less" becomes "more" when the user cranks the core voltage up to max allowed by BIOS - or even higher. It happened to me before and I am certain I am not alone in this experience.


----------



## Xeno1

Is anyone on this thread running a 970 on a p55 motherboard? I have a Evga p55 sli and would like to confirm thats its working. And did you need a Bios update first? I cant get a reply from Evga.


----------



## Hackslash

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Xeno1*
> 
> Is anyone on this thread running a 970 on a p55 motherboard? I have a Evga p55 sli and would like to confirm thats its working. And did you need a Bios update first? I cant get a reply from Evga.


Sure update your BIOS, it can only help!


----------



## Xeno1

There has not been a Bios update for EVGA p55 for 3 years

I just want to find at least one person running this combo; Im sure its out there but damned if i can google it up.


----------



## Hackslash

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Xeno1*
> 
> There has not been a Bios update for EVGA p55 for 3 years
> 
> I just want to find at least one person running this combo; Im sure its out there but damned if i can google it up.


lol you should consider buying a new mobo


----------



## Anusha

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Johnny Rook*
> 
> I can quote you on this because, my MSI 970 Gaming also doesn't produce any coil whine other than the expected noise I heard with every card I used before, including the reference designs. And even then, the noise the card produces while running the benchmarks is not loud. In a gaming scenario, and after a couple of minutes running, the card eventually stops whining.
> 
> As far as overclocking is concerned, there are no guaranteed clocks; GPUs are like people: everyone is a different one. My particular card overclocks above the 1550Mhz
> 
> Also, I have read people complaining about Gigabyte 970's coil whine, as well. Of course! Coil whining is an old issue about electronics components. More or less it is always present. And sometimes, the "less" becomes "more" when the user cranks the core voltage up to max allowed by BIOS - or even higher. It happened to me before and I am certain I am not alone in this experience.


guess i'll be keeping my card then


----------



## ondoy

here's mine strix sli at stock for now...
score is acceptable ???


----------



## Xeno1

I dont need a new mobo unless this card wont work with it. A new mobo wont give me more FPS in games. Thats why im buying a new vidieo card. LOL


----------



## VulgarDisplay88

EVGA GTX 970 FTW just arrived. Haven't had time to play with it yet because I've got work but I'll mess around later. Quickly ran Heaven and it has coil whine but it's not too bad. Less than my 780 had and that quietened down after a few days so hopefully this one will too. I'll add myself to the club later.


----------



## Mato87

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Johnny Rook*
> 
> I can quote you on this because, my MSI 970 Gaming also doesn't produce any coil whine other than the expected noise I heard with every card I used before, including the reference designs. And even then, the noise the card produces while running the benchmarks is not loud. In a gaming scenario, and after a couple of minutes running, the card eventually stops whining.
> 
> As far as overclocking is concerned, there are no guaranteed clocks; GPUs are like people: everyone is a different one. My particular card overclocks above the 1550Mhz
> 
> Also, I have read people complaining about Gigabyte 970's coil whine, as well. Of course! Coil whining is an old issue about electronics components. More or less it is always present. And sometimes, the "less" becomes "more" when the user cranks the core voltage up to max allowed by BIOS - or even higher. It happened to me before and I am certain I am not alone in this experience.


Isn't the coil whine most of the time associated and related to the voltage tuning? It could be the case, because I have not changed the voltage on the card...or it could be the issue with low quality PSU maybe?


----------



## ssgtnubb

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mato87*
> 
> good luck dude, what brand?


Picked up 2 Gigabyte g1s for 650 shipped.


----------



## Mato87

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ssgtnubb*
> 
> Picked up 2 Gigabyte g1s for 650 shipped.


wise choice man ! we're like twins, by the end of the week I'll have the same cards inside my case, hopefully


----------



## KoolDrew

Just got my MSI GTX 970 in the mail yesterday. Haven't gotten too much time to play around with it yet, just fired up Far Cry 3 for a little while. Huge upgrade from the HD4890 I replaced with it.

As I spend more time with it, do some OCing and benchmarks I'll post updates.


----------



## Luck100

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ssgtnubb*
> 
> Picked up 2 Gigabyte g1s for 650 shipped.


Who's selling G1's for that price?! 325 each shipped?


----------



## ondoy

strix sli @ stock...
good scores ???


----------



## MrTOOSHORT

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ondoy*
> 
> 
> 
> strix sli @ stock...
> good scores ???


I got more with one 780 TI:


----------



## Aluc13

For the person asking about the motherboard, yes it will work. I don't have the same motherboard but I do have the same socket motherboard. It works fine.


----------



## Anusha

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mato87*
> 
> Isn't the coil whine most of the time associated and related to the voltage tuning? It could be the case, because I have not changed the voltage on the card...or it could be the issue with low quality PSU maybe?


It's not. I haven't played with the voltages either.


----------



## ssgtnubb

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Luck100*
> 
> Who's selling G1's for that price?! 325 each shipped?


I was looking through eBay and a guy had listed them at buy-it-now. It wasn't showing up correctly when you searched for GTX 970 or 980 as he left the 970 of the description line so no one saw it, well no one but me







, I didn't think twice on it, if I would have gotten them new from Newegg by the time shipping and tax come into play they would have been 160.00 higher for me. I can live without the games that I would get lol


----------



## Mato87

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Anusha*
> 
> It's not. I haven't played with the voltages either.


What about the PSU?


----------



## Xeno1

cool


----------



## Xeno1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Aluc13*
> 
> For the person asking about the motherboard, yes it will work. I don't have the same motherboard but I do have the same socket motherboard. It works fine.


ty bro. yeah your Bios is 4 years old and i works for you so im assuming it will work for me, mines 3 years old. long live the lynnfield!!!


----------



## Luck100

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ssgtnubb*
> 
> I was looking through eBay and a guy had listed them at buy-it-now. It wasn't showing up correctly when you searched for GTX 970 or 980 as he left the 970 of the description line so no one saw it, well no one but me
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> , I didn't think twice on it, if I would have gotten them new from Newegg by the time shipping and tax come into play they would have been 160.00 higher for me. I can live without the games that I would get lol


Nice one! Are they new? I never checked eBay because I assumed they were marked up over retail due to the supply shortage. Ordered my G1's off Amazon a couple of days ago but I won't have them in hand until I go home for Thanksgiving.


----------



## Anusha

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mato87*
> 
> What about the PSU?


It felt as if the whining came from the GPU.


----------



## Xeno1

Looks like ima get one soon.


----------



## ssgtnubb

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Luck100*
> 
> Nice one! Are they new? I never checked eBay because I assumed they were marked up over retail due to the supply shortage. Ordered my G1's off Amazon a couple of days ago but I won't have them in hand until I go home for Thanksgiving.


They are a month old which I'm ok with. The warranty is still good for another 3 years and it's serial based.


----------



## Germanian

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Xeno1*
> 
> Can anyone confirm for me that you can LOWER the TDP, I know you can raise it but i have my reasons


if you need to use less power downclock your card. Like reduce core speed and memory speed by like -100.
Obviously you will lose some performance, but you will use less power.

Also use VSYNC so that it uses less power, because it only uses enough GPU power to achieve your monitor's refresh rate which for most is 60 FPS.


----------



## Xeno1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Germanian*
> 
> if you need to use less power downclock your card. Like reduce core speed and memory speed by like -100.
> Obviously you will lose some performance, but you will use less power.
> 
> Also use VSYNC so that it uses less power, because it only uses enough GPU power to achieve your monitor's refresh rate which for most is 60 FPS.


yeah makes sense. I want this card but i dont have the money to get a new power supply, and its gonna be a close thing from my calculations. The issue will be stability, because of the milli second spikes in power draw that can exceed 300 watts. So for that cause i might need to underclock a bit until i get up an extra 75 bucks for a new PSU.


----------



## AngryGoldfish

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Hequaqua*
> 
> New to OC'ing....have a few questions.
> 
> Here is my last run of Firestrike
> http://www.3dmark.com/fs/3215294
> If you scroll down to the processor you will see that it says 3.8Ghz, right?
> 
> My i5-3470 is not a K version, but yet I am able to change the Freq....and Voltages if I want. How is that possible?
> 
> This is the screen shot from this run:
> 
> 
> 
> I set the multiplier to 38. Turned off Turbo
> 
> The CPU temp hit 59°(C) Is that acceptable, running on air?
> 
> So basically I overclocked my 3.2Mhz to 3.8Mhz, with no added voltage and fairly good temps.(at least on Firestrike)
> 
> GPU
> 
> Overclocked MSI 970 Gaming
> Power Limit 110
> Core Clock 1539Mhz
> Memory 8074Mhz
> Custom Fan
> High Temp 64°(C)


Not sure why your CPU is unlocked when it's not a K version, but 59C is a perfectly fine temp under Firestrike.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *smushroomed*
> 
> Got my 2nd strix 970 in sli and I've already doubled by benchmarks in unigine heaven @ 1440p
> 
> how do i go about OC'ing these babies? Do +core and +mem have to be the same? I got +150/+250 oc on my 1st 970, should I expect the same from the second card?
> 
> Is there a point to running both cards at different speeds?


Clock core speed does not have to match memory speed, though to avoid any potential bottlenecks it may be best to incrementally increase them together. You won't break anything very easily, so have a mess about if you feel up for it.

Running two cards at different speeds is fine, however you will be limited by your slowest card. So even if your new card reaches higher clock speeds than your current one, your SLI setup will automatically select the slower clock speed and effectively match them. This isn't an issue, though, as you have two of the fastest cards available right now at the same price as a 780ti was upon release.


----------



## Ultisym

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Xeno1*
> 
> yeah makes sense. I want this card but i dont have the money to get a new power supply, and its gonna be a close thing from my calculations. The issue will be stability, because of the milli second spikes in power draw that can exceed 300 watts. So for that cause i might need to underclock a bit until i get up an extra 75 bucks for a new PSU.


Post up your system. Might be surprised what you can pull off if its a quality PSU.


----------



## Hequaqua

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *AngryGoldfish*
> 
> Not sure why your CPU is unlocked when it's not a K version, but 59C is a perfectly fine temp under Firestrike.
> Clock core speed does not have to match memory speed, though to avoid any potential bottlenecks it may be best to incrementally increase them together. You won't break anything very easily, so have a mess about if you feel up for it.


I messed with it again this morning. I set the multiplier up to 40x, same result. I even added a little voltage and it stays at 3.9Ghz.

I ran OCCT for about 10 minutes.



I think the temp hit 66°(C) on just one core. It maintained the temps of about 64°(C). I think the average across all 4 cores was about 61°(C)

Here is Core1 it seems to be the hottest. I think that is the core that has the Intel DTS.



I will say through all of it, it never crashed.









Still seems odd that I am able to OC this chip.


----------



## AngryGoldfish

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Hequaqua*
> 
> I messed with it again this morning. I set the multiplier up to 40x, same result. I even added a little voltage and it stays at 3.9Ghz.
> 
> I ran OCCT for about 10 minutes.
> 
> 
> 
> I think the temp hit 66°(C) on just one core. It maintained the temps of about 64°(C). I think the average across all 4 cores was about 61°(C)
> 
> Here is Core1 it seems to be the hottest. I think that is the core that has the Intel DTS.
> 
> 
> 
> I will say through all of it, it never crashed.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Still seems odd that I am able to OC this chip.


Temps are good still. Overclock it even further if you'd like. You might have a good chip. As far as why you have an unlocked chip, I'd guess it's happened before with mismanagement and human error.

edit: I assume I'm not the only one who regularly has issues loading OC.net?


----------



## Xeno1

Antec 900 case
Antec BP550Plus
Evga p55 Sli MOBO
Evga 9800Gtx+ in SLI CURRENTLY
Core i5 760 @3.9 1.231volts
Corsair CMX8GX3M2A1333C9 8192 MBytes @ 1490 MHz, 8-8-8-20
Crappy old 160 GB hard drive

Its tricky cuz the PSU has 3 12v rails.
I did the maths. If the card milli second spikes like it always does under load I will exceed the max combined 12v wattage.
Max 12v output of this PSU is 444.

Cpu draws 148 http://extreme.outervision.com/PSUEngine
970 can spike from the ave of 174 to 300 by the millsecond http://www.tomshardware.com/reviews/nvidia-geforce-gtx-980-970-maxwell,3941-12.html

This not taking into account MOBO, Ram, fans, hard drive, DVDROM etc.

So I calculate 448 and when it gets there i assume it will just throttle down, but if I underclock the card say 10% i should be fine. It seems like the averages should be quite fine, but its these micro spikes that have me worried.


----------



## smushroomed

what are some +core and +mem speeds I should shoot for in 970 SLI?

I don't know how to increase the voltage, so how do I go about doing that?

Anyone else run into the bug in SLI were the second card voltage always runs lower?


----------



## Azpirix

Does anyone have any news on whether ek will be releasing a full cover waterblock for the Asus stix? I have seen news that they are planning one for MSI and Gigabyte, however I haven't heard anything abou Asus and want to make sure that I am getting a card that will be supported under water before I pull the trigger on anything.


----------



## AngryGoldfish

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Xeno1*
> 
> Antec 900 case
> Antec BP550Plus
> Evga p55 Sli MOBO
> Evga 9800Gtx+ in SLI CURRENTLY
> Core i5 760 @3.9 1.231volts
> Corsair CMX8GX3M2A1333C9 8192 MBytes @ 1490 MHz, 8-8-8-20
> Crappy old 160 GB hard drive
> 
> Its tricky cuz the PSU has 3 12v rails.
> I did the maths. If the card milli second spikes like it always does under load I will exceed the max combined 12v wattage.
> Max 12v output of this PSU is 444.
> 
> Cpu draws 148 http://extreme.outervision.com/PSUEngine
> 970 can spike from the ave of 174 to 300 by the millsecond http://www.tomshardware.com/reviews/nvidia-geforce-gtx-980-970-maxwell,3941-12.html
> 
> This not taking into account MOBO, Ram, fans, hard drive, DVDROM etc.
> 
> So I calculate 448 and when it gets there i assume it will just throttle down, but if I underclock the card say 10% i should be fine. It seems like the averages should be quite fine, but its these micro spikes that have me worried.


I'd be a little concerned about bottlenecks in a SLI setup with the i5-760. It should be OK with a single 970 though. Maybe someone can interject here and correct me, but from my perspective a 4-year old CPU will cause bottlenecks in a pair of 970's. Add that to the underclock and you're approaching a single OC 980, which will be cheaper and allow for expansion in the future when/if you decide to upgrade the rest of your system.

With that in mind, and I don't mean to be derogatory or negative, I think it's a bad idea to not set aside a little extra money for adequate power when you have the scratch for a pair of 970's. Instability from sketchy power can be damaging to your GPU's as well as the rest of your computer including the PSU itself. Also, if you're genuinely worried about the 970 SLI receiving enough wattage and voltage, which I would be, maybe you should consider a single 980 instead. A 550W PSU will be enough and you won't have to underclock or undervolt.


----------



## ssgtnubb

Depends largely on the cpu, I've got no issues as of yet on my 980x.


----------



## Danzle

There will be a GTX 970 with nVidia Reference Cooler and no coilwhining~

http://www.overclockers.co.uk/showproduct.php?prodid=GX-205-OK


----------



## jaxstraww

Man I hope AMD drops prices on the 290x again. I need a reason for Nvidia to consider a price drop for cards that are always out of stock. Anyone have number of units shipped? Wondering if Nvidia not to chase price is slow rolling inventory? Is that an option for them?


----------



## Aluc13

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Xeno1*
> 
> ty bro. yeah your Bios is 4 years old and i works for you so im assuming it will work for me, mines 3 years old. long live the lynnfield!!!


no problem mine actually is working the same as everyone else's no overckock. Mine on unigine valley gets 55 fps on extreme and 8 mxaa. So...i don't see a bottle neck at all


----------



## Ultisym

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jaxstraww*
> 
> Man I hope AMD drops prices on the 290x again. I need a reason for Nvidia to consider a price drop for cards that are always out of stock. Anyone have number of units shipped? Wondering if Nvidia not to chase price is slow rolling inventory? Is that an option for them?


I personally have a conspiracy theory about what NVIDIA is doing here. But as its just my own mind ramblings, I will leave it there.


----------



## SalmonTaco

This thread moves too fast for me to keep up with!

Are the 344.65 drivers working for everyone (especially Gigabyte G1 Gaming folks)?


----------



## Hequaqua

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *AngryGoldfish*
> 
> Temps are good still. Overclock it even further if you'd like. You might have a good chip. As far as why you have an unlocked chip, I'd guess it's happened before with mismanagement and human error.
> 
> edit: I assume I'm not the only one who regularly has issues loading OC.net?


I tried it again. I set the multiplier up to 40, added .1000 on the voltage. I think the peek on the voltage I saw under load was 1.242v.

HWiNFO64 reported that the top was 3.8Ghz.

I set the multiplier to 38 and enabled turbo, and enhanced turbo. All I could get was 3.8Ghz.

It still ends up with a OC of about 18%, not too bad on a chip that is supposed to be locked.


----------



## Xeno1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *AngryGoldfish*
> 
> I'd be a little concerned about bottlenecks in a SLI setup with the i5-760. It should be OK with a single 970 though. Maybe someone can interject here and correct me, but from my perspective a 4-year old CPU will cause bottlenecks in a pair of 970's. Add that to the underclock and you're approaching a single OC 980, which will be cheaper and allow for expansion in the future when/if you decide to upgrade the rest of your system.
> 
> With that in mind, and I don't mean to be derogatory or negative, I think it's a bad idea to not set aside a little extra money for adequate power when you have the scratch for a pair of 970's. Instability from sketchy power can be damaging to your GPU's as well as the rest of your computer including the PSU itself. Also, if you're genuinely worried about the 970 SLI receiving enough wattage and voltage, which I would be, maybe you should consider a single 980 instead. A 550W PSU will be enough and you won't have to underclock or undervolt.


I have absolutely no intention of sling 970s. I never said i wanted to sli them,.ty anyway


----------



## AngryGoldfish

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Xeno1*
> 
> I have absolutely no intention of sling 970s. I never said i wanted to sli them,.ty anyway


Oh, sorry, man, I misunderstood. Ignore me. A 550W PSU should be fine for a single 970 even overclocked.


----------



## Xeno1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Aluc13*
> 
> no problem mine actually is working the same as everyone else's no overckock. Mine on unigine valley gets 55 fps on extreme and 8 mxaa. So...i don't see a bottle neck at all


I've look at benchmarks throughly. An Oced lynfeild to 4.0 is fine! All this mess about bottlenecking is hyped up, esp. when u consider hundreds of dollars upgrading a chip to get like 5 more frames. GPU is where its at. Im not getting rid of my i5 760 for at least a year more.


----------



## TahoeDust

Anyone see these yet? Look pretty hot.

MSI GTX 970 GAMING 4G Golden Edition
http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16814127837&cm_re=gtx_970-_-14-127-837-_-Product&nm_mc=AFC-C8Junction&cm_mmc=AFC-C8Junction-_-na-_-na-_-na&cm_sp=&AID=10440897&PID=3891137&SID=rewrite


----------



## smushroomed

strix 970 sli = +175 core/+ 200 mem, anything higher made too much heat to be worth it. I'm going from a nzxt 220 midtower to a 750d in about a week. I'll retest after that


----------



## ucantescape1992

Backplates for the MSI Gaming 4G are now shown in EK's store. No stock yet. The pictures actually look like the backplates are for the short pcb version. A mistake on EK's part?

Regardless, the waterblock should soon follow. I can't wait!


----------



## AngryGoldfish

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Xeno1*
> 
> I've look at benchmarks throughly. An Oced lynfeild to 4.0 is fine! All this mess about bottlenecking is hyped up, esp. when u consider hundreds of dollars upgrading a chip to get like 5 more frames. GPU is where its at. Im not getting rid of my i5 760 for at least a year more.


Bottlenecking is a thing, but mostly to those that have already exhausted all over reasonable solutions in finding those additional five frames. The 980 costs £200 more than a 970, yet only delivers 10 frames more; less when you factor in heavy overclocking. A good CPU costs around £240. For an additional five frames, it's not that far behind a superior graphics card. This applies even more so for the Titan card that cost £300 more than a 780, but only offered a small improvement. Scaling is not really an issue with people that want to squeeze out every last frame possible. Plus, a better CPU is not just about FPS.

But I was wrong with what I said. An i5-760 will not bottleneck a 970. I thought it might bottleneck a 970 in SLI, but I mentioned it mostly because of the bottleneck in your PSU for SLI, which I misread.


----------



## Degree

My 3570k wouldn't bottleneck my GTX 970 right?
Going to pick up my card later this weekend


----------



## AngryGoldfish

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Degree*
> 
> My 3570k wouldn't bottleneck my GTX 970 right?
> Going to pick up my card later this weekend


No, it won't. You will be perfectly fine.


----------



## Xeno1

http://api.viglink.com/api/click?format=go&jsonp=vglnk_14159072721407&key=7777bc3c17029328d03146e0ed767841&libId=ee752cd4-6648-48a4-8240-c283e1583cc8&loc=http%3A%2F%2Fwww.overclock.net%2Ft%2F858385%2Fthe-i5-760-oc-club%2F1620&v=1&out=http%3A%2F%2Fwww.techbuyersguru.com%2Fi5CPUshootout.php&ref=http%3A%2F%2Fwww.overclock.net%2Ft%2F858385%2Fthe-i5-760-oc-club%2F1630&title=The%20i5-760%20OC%20Club%20-%20Page%20163&txt=http%3A%2F%2Fwww.techbuyersguru.com%2Fi5CPUshootout.php

For a 760 @ 3.5 vs 4670 at stock 3.6-

Well, that was surprising! Despite a 60 percent theoretical advantage, and a 40 percent advantage in the 3DMark Fire Storm Physics test, the best result for the 4670K versus the 760 was 14 percent in Deus Ex (with 45 percent higher minimums), with three tests showing a 4-5 percent advantage, and two tests showing no advantage at all!


----------



## Degree

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *AngryGoldfish*
> 
> No, it won't. You will be perfectly fine.


I don't even know why I asked that LOL
I knew it was going to be more than enough, but I just have the tendency to ask redundant questions


----------



## AngryGoldfish

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Degree*
> 
> I don't even know why I asked that LOL
> I knew it was going to be more than enough, but I just have the tendency to ask redundant questions


So do I.








Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Xeno1*
> 
> http://api.viglink.com/api/click?format=go&jsonp=vglnk_14159072721407&key=7777bc3c17029328d03146e0ed767841&libId=ee752cd4-6648-48a4-8240-c283e1583cc8&loc=http%3A%2F%2Fwww.overclock.net%2Ft%2F858385%2Fthe-i5-760-oc-club%2F1620&v=1&out=http%3A%2F%2Fwww.techbuyersguru.com%2Fi5CPUshootout.php&ref=http%3A%2F%2Fwww.overclock.net%2Ft%2F858385%2Fthe-i5-760-oc-club%2F1630&title=The%20i5-760%20OC%20Club%20-%20Page%20163&txt=http%3A%2F%2Fwww.techbuyersguru.com%2Fi5CPUshootout.php
> 
> For a 760 @ 3.5 vs 4670 at stock 3.6-
> 
> Well, that was surprising! Despite a 60 percent theoretical advantage, and a 40 percent advantage in the 3DMark Fire Storm Physics test, the best result for the 4670K versus the 760 was 14 percent in Deus Ex (with 45 percent higher minimums), with three tests showing a 4-5 percent advantage, and two tests showing no advantage at all!


Thanks for that. I was definitely wrong. I hope I wasn't patronizing or rude or anything.


----------



## Serandur

After quite some time of deliberation, I pulled the trigger on a second permanent 970. It's a lot of money, SLI has its quirks, and I'm thinking I'm going to want to sell them off and upgrade to a single high-powered card next year but a single current GPU simply isn't enough for me. Now I've just got to return my other 970 (currently have two in my system) when its replacement arrives (because I'm making a final roll on the coil whine/buzz gamble). Also, free games.









Now, the big question is Far Cry 4 or The Crew?


----------



## friend'scatdied

I thought this was pretty interesting:

http://www.overclock.net/t/1514624/eteknix-possible-design-flaw-in-evga-gtx-970/240#post_22960718

Instead of wasting days on RMAs and cross-shipping and whatnot, why not give a 24-hour max load a try?

It pains me especially to see people return amazing overclockers just for temporary coil whine.


----------



## Degree

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Serandur*
> 
> After quite some time of deliberation, I pulled the trigger on a second permanent 970. It's a lot of money, SLI has its quirks, and I'm thinking I'm going to want to sell them off and upgrade to a single high-powered card next year but a single current GPU simply isn't enough for me. Now I've just got to return my other 970 (currently have two in my system) when its replacement arrives (because I'm making a final roll on the coil whine/buzz gamble). Also, free games.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Now, the big question is Far Cry 4 or The Crew?


I made a thread about that question also: http://www.overclock.net/t/1524104/which-game-should-i-get-from-the-ubisoft-pick-your-path-promotion/

Everyone said FC4, so that's what I went with!


----------



## Serandur

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *friend'scatdied*
> 
> I thought this was pretty interesting:
> 
> http://www.overclock.net/t/1514624/eteknix-possible-design-flaw-in-evga-gtx-970/240#post_22960718
> 
> Instead of wasting days on RMAs and cross-shipping and whatnot, why not give a 24-hour max load a try?
> 
> It pains me especially to see people return amazing overclockers just for temporary coil whine.


I've had it for over a month, gave it overnight stress tests for a week, nada. Frankly, I'm not expecting much difference, but I want both cards to be Rev 1.1 (they're G1 970s) now instead of just 1.0 (no idea what they changed aside from Hynix VRAM, but they did and I want the cards to match). Also, free game. I'm flat-out returning this one next week only a day or two before I should have the replacement;not a cross-ship RMA, but a refund.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Degree*
> 
> I made a thread about that question also: http://www.overclock.net/t/1524104/which-game-should-i-get-from-the-ubisoft-pick-your-path-promotion/
> 
> Everyone said FC4, so that's what I went with!


Why not. The setting looks nice. Already used my other code on AC Unity, very pretty game too.


----------



## Ultisym

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Serandur*
> 
> . Already used my other code on AC Unity, very pretty game too.


I purchased both of my 970s on the 27th of October I think. I was very surprised Tigerdirect made good on the two codes, very pleasantly surprised.

How is the game play on AC Unity? I have it downloading now. Im hearing a mix of good and bad.


----------



## jonny30bass

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Xeno1*
> 
> I have absolutely no intention of sling 970s. I never said i wanted to sli them,.ty anyway


I have been running my overclocked msi gaming 970 on an evga 500W psu and I have had no problems. My max system draw was around 350W at the wall measured on a kill-a-watt.


----------



## Snuckie7

My MSI 970 4G was supposed to be delivered today but UPS lost the package


----------



## Degree

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ultisym*
> 
> I purchased both of my 970s on the 27th of October I think. I was very surprised Tigerdirect made good on the two codes, very pleasantly surprised.
> 
> How is the game play on AC Unity? I have it downloading now. Im hearing a mix of good and bad.


It seems that there are a lot of problems with the game atm, I'm going to try it out eventually, but hopefully they fix the issues soon.


----------



## VulgarDisplay88

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Snuckie7*
> 
> My MSI 970 4G was supposed to be delivered today but UPS lost the package


Oh that sucks. Sorry to hear that,


----------



## AngryGoldfish

AC Unity is a mess. I recognise that it takes a huge amount of talent and time to create a game as big as Unity, but I genuinely hope Ubisoft don't earn as much as they did with Black Flag. Maybe then they'd consider delaying a release in order to bring it to playable levels. I expect bugs and issues, but not game-breaking ones. Total Biscuit and his beast of a machine was struggling to get playable frame rates on the Ultra texture pack. If SLI 980's and a 5820K can't play an Assassin's Creed game at 1080...


----------



## Ultisym

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *AngryGoldfish*
> 
> AC Unity is a mess. I recognise that it takes a huge amount of talent and time to create a game as big as Unity, but I genuinely hope Ubisoft don't earn as much as they did with Black Flag. Maybe then they'd consider delaying a release in order to bring it to playable levels. I expect bugs and issues, but not game-breaking ones. Total Biscuit and his beast of a machine was struggling to get playable frame rates on the Ultra texture pack. If SLI 980's and a 5820K can't play an Assassin's Creed game at 1080...


That doesnt sound very promising. Even though my rig is strong, its not two 980 and 5820k strong.


----------



## Menta

I am thinking of getting a g1.feeling bored









Must stop Coming in. Loool

My only confusion is why I can't get past 7500 on the memory clock. 8000 seems to be common asic is 76% I think. On my cell now

Edit. Strix


----------



## AngryGoldfish

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ultisym*
> 
> That doesnt sound very promising. Even though my rig is strong, its not two 980 and 5820k strong.


Obviously something is going wrong there. I imagine the firmware is not yet released to optimise SLI 980 and is in fact hampering what could be smoother gameplay on a single 980. With updates I'd say it will improve. By how much I have no idea. The game is also ripe with bugs and is reported to have a crummy storyline, bland characters and an overall less fun experience than Black Flag. Assassin's Creed in general is highly overrated. Only two of the seven major titles were worth writing home about (ACII and IV), though I've heard Rogue is pretty good. As a testament to the crap that Ubisoft is defecating, they refused to release the game unless reviewers didn't publish their reviews until a few hours after launch. That insinuates rather loudly that Ubisoft knew their game was a mess and refused to delay, instead betting on pre-orders and hype to get their money. Kinda scummy if you ask me.


----------



## porksmuggler

Opinions on drivers for the G1, couldn't remember which has been recommended best stable for OC, the 344.11 or 344.65?


----------



## ironhide138

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Snuckie7*
> 
> My MSI 970 4G was supposed to be delivered today but UPS lost the package


If it makes you feel better, purolators delivery date for my 970 still says Tuesday. The 11th. So much for that.


----------



## Aznlotus161

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *porksmuggler*
> 
> Opinions on drivers for the G1, couldn't remember which has been recommended best stable for OC, the 344.11 or 344.65?


Seems like generally, the newer drivers are giving users some issues with gameplay.

Not 100% on how they fare for overclocking.

344.11 is a safe bet though.


----------



## Hequaqua

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *AngryGoldfish*
> 
> Obviously something is going wrong there. I imagine the firmware is not yet released to optimise SLI 980 and is in fact hampering what could be smoother gameplay on a single 980. With updates I'd say it will improve. By how much I have no idea. The game is also ripe with bugs and is reported to have a crummy storyline, bland characters and an overall less fun experience than Black Flag. Assassin's Creed in general is highly overrated. Only two of the seven major titles were worth writing home about (ACII and IV), though I've heard Rogue is pretty good. As a testament to the crap that Ubisoft is defecating, they refused to release the game unless reviewers didn't publish their reviews until a few hours after launch. That insinuates rather loudly that Ubisoft knew their game was a mess and refused to delay, instead betting on pre-orders and hype to get their money. Kinda scummy if you ask me.


So we can put Ubisoft and EA/Dice in the same boat.
BF4 was released a year ago. Still has bugs and glitches, and they haven't even released the last DLC yet. Then EA/Dice have the balls to ask you to pre-order Battlefield Hardline. LMAO

Why not finish BF4 first?

Sorry for getting off topic.


----------



## Aluc13

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Hequaqua*
> 
> So we can put Ubisoft and EA/Dice in the same boat.
> BF4 was released a year ago. Still has bugs and glitches, and they haven't even released the last DLC yet. Then EA/Dice have the balls to ask you to pre-order Battlefield Hardline. LMAO
> 
> Why not finish BF4 first?
> 
> Sorry for getting off topic.


This is why I am leery of Dragon age inquisition. Second one was pure crap. Third one seems fine but...that's what they said about 2. I think the best to do is wait till people have hands on time with most games. Look at the more recent games Battflefield, Assassins Creed, Watch Dogs, Destiny. Those are big titles that were buggy, were crap in some ways, and were not up to par to previous generations or were worse than other options of the same genre. These coincidentally are also from publishers that could care less about gamers and PC in General.


----------



## jlhawn

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *porksmuggler*
> 
> Opinions on drivers for the G1, couldn't remember which has been recommended best stable for OC, the 344.11 or 344.65?


I have been running 344.60 since release with no problems, it even raised my benchmark score, not sure if the driver did
or if my gpu was just having a good day, but I always run a benchmark after a new driver install.


----------



## Johnny Rook

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mato87*
> 
> Isn't the coil whine most of the time associated and related to the voltage tuning? It could be the case, because I have not changed the voltage on the card...or it could be the issue with low quality PSU maybe?


I have read (low quality) PSUs do affect the coil whine but, not in my experience, no. The situation I was referring to happened with a HD5970 I had water-cooled. The card was already 18 months old and running above 1Ghz in both cores - an huge overclock for that GPU, btw -, but I wanted more so, pushed the voltage to 1.3v and bam! The worst coil whining I have ever heard in my life. Not only at benchs but, in gaming as well. Unbearable! I got it RMA'ed eventually. Sapphire was kind enough to replace that 18 months old card for a brand new one, which was really nice.


----------



## Serandur

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *AngryGoldfish*
> 
> AC Unity is a mess. I recognise that it takes a huge amount of talent and time to create a game as big as Unity, but I genuinely hope Ubisoft don't earn as much as they did with Black Flag. Maybe then they'd consider delaying a release in order to bring it to playable levels. I expect bugs and issues, but not game-breaking ones. *Total Biscuit and his beast of a machine was struggling to get playable frame rates on the Ultra texture pack. If SLI 980's and a 5820K can't play an Assassin's Creed game at 1080...*


What? No way, not a chance in hell unless he was setting everything all the way up (like MSAA/TXAA, which can and do push VRAM usage past the limit of my 4GB with ultra textures at my resolution; Nvidia's fault, not the game's anyway). I'm running SLI 970s and a 3770K at 1440p with ultra textures, ultra environment, high shadows, and FXAA on the game and it only dips below 60 FPS into the 50s during a demanding cutscene (cutscene DOF is a hog) or when there are a lot of NPCs around and my 3770K is hammered.

Granted it does that fairly often, FPS going to mid-high 50s and just barely missing what I would call a consistent 60 FPS (my 3770K just barely not enough, apparently :/). Anyway, my weaker machine that still has yet to be properly overclocked (because I'm too lazy to delid) is running the game very well at a much higher resolution. It's not *that* demanding and frankly, it looks very good. The lighting is great, the textures are great, the models are great, the NPC count is great, and the scope of Paris is great. Point is people should realize what settings are for, what literal max everything can and arguably should demand, and to stop turning MSAA up to 11 on every game with a deferred renderer. I haven't seen the video so I don't know for sure, but whatever Totalbiscuit's doing isn't representative of SLI 980 level performance with the game overall.

That said, I don't disagree that the game doesn't scale down very well, it is a demanding game, and microtransactions are bull****, but there's so much hyperbole and conjecture going around about its "unoptimized" performance.


----------



## Nooze

AC Black Flag and Unity are horribly optimized for PC. You just need to tune out the specific video settings until you get consistent FPS. I first tried it and saw dips into the 30fps on my sli 970s and was worried. Then I looked up how bad this game is on the PC. I adjusted a few settings, lowered the AA (I had it on MSAA x8) and it is running fine for me now. Kind of annoying I spent 700$ on video cards and I can't run a game on max...

I can run it on max but it's a bit annoying

edit: It's horribly optimized at high AA levels and high video settings. The game was mainly for the console so it makes sense why it doesn't run very well on absolute max settings. To make it available to the PC world, they didn't put much effort into making it the greatest PC experience with max settings.


----------



## blah238

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TFL Replica*
> 
> Just tried out the Apollo 11 demo. It's quite spectacular.


Yea, here it is in 4K:


----------



## Serandur

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Nooze*
> 
> AC Black Flag and Unity are horribly optimized for PC. You just need to tune out the specific video settings until you get consistent FPS. I first tried it and saw dips into the 30fps on my sli 970s and was worried. Then I looked up how bad this game is on the PC. I adjusted a few settings, lowered the AA (I had it on MSAA x8) and it is running fine for me now. Kind of annoying I spent 700$ on video cards and I can't run a game on max...
> 
> I can run it on max but it's a bit annoying
> 
> *edit: It's horribly optimized at high AA levels and high video settings. The game was mainly for the console so it makes sense why it doesn't run very well on absolute max settings. To make it available to the PC world, they didn't put much effort into making it the greatest PC experience with max settings.*


This viewpoint is bizarre and completely antithetical to the concept of an evolving and scalable open platform. I don't mean to pick on you, but just in general: Do people know what AA is? Do they know what the term "options" means? Are they aware that PC gamers have and will have machines of completely different power categories, resolutions, and refresh rates that benefit/suffer (performance-wise) differently from different levels and types of AA? Why would a PC gamer expect a game to completely limit their options to that one person's specific hardware (excluding stronger, weaker, and future hardware), resolution, and subsequently different AA needs and demands? Any type of actual AA (especially SSAA) is incredibly demanding, it gets even moreso as well as less necessary both the higher the resolution is (because real AA has to apply the sampling algorithm to even more pixels at higher resolutions), MSAA in particular is especially so these days because of contemporary rendering techniques leaving MSAA quite demanding, and SSAA is insanely demanding because it's practically re-rendering the whole scene 2 or 4 times like a higher resolution.

Blasting every "option" to max regardless of what they actually do (like people running 4xSSAA on 1080p or, heaven forbid, higher and then complaining their performance is poor with high-end cards or in this case, like 8xMSAA at 1080p or, heaven forbid, higher) or rather even an understanding of what they do and complaining about poor optimization is like putting your rendering resolution to some insanely high value like 8000x4500 and complaining about poor optimization. We should want options beyond what our individual current hardware can do or even benefits from doing and then hope it just scales down well to our own for the sake of future hardware or those people out there who are running hardware that would benefit (4xMSAA is pretty much worthless for 4K and will absolutely murder performance now and forever; Is the solution to cut the option completely for people with lower resolutions and inherently more aliasing to combat/performance to combat it with?). The only poor optimization going on with someone demanding 8xMSAA at any modern "high-end" resolution and demanding game at any particular framerate is by that person themselves not choosing optimal settings for their machine. I shudder to think of the reaction people would have if every game had the option for 4, or 8xSSAA, or the elusive 16xMSAA, etc. people don't really have any idea what it is they're asking of their hardware when they try and do those things. Then they generalize and give bad advice to other people by saying "x game doesn't run well", make insulting accusations like "x dev didn't optimize for x", and sometimes with an "at x resolution" thrown in without any regard for the settings and how superfluous what they're setting their stuff to is.

Unity does have a problem with specs, but it's in the opposite direction; it doesn't have a whole lot of scalability for lower-tier hardware because the models, city, NPCs, etc. cannot really be toned down and are all very demanding. But there's nothing for Ubisoft to "optimize" about MSAA (it is what it is), the best thing to do is to leave the option there for people who might actually benefit from it or in the future can just blast it up for the sake of it; the optimizing here is on the end-user to be at least a little cognizant of what some of these settings can do to their machine while not even benefiting them visually at the same time.

*TDLR: Optimization for PC games is the PC gamer's responsibility too (not on efficiency of programming, but on feasibility of rendering settings). Developers shouldn't be penalized for offering more and greater settings for ultimate scalability and people need to realize all hardware has its limits; it's very easy to push those on any card or combination of cards now and forever by just upping resolution or AA or something to ridiculous levels. Guys, we've all invested so much into the hardware already, it's also important to invest some time learning about the software so you can happily game with reasonable expectations and a better understanding than the knee-jerk "optimization" claim. The best way to make a high-end PC game, programming efficiency aside, is actually to provide options above and beyond what can even be expected to run on current hardware so the game has enough eye candy and scalability to satisfy any high-end user and give future people some interesting toys or treats to play with. Like imagine uncompressed textures, or nearly infinite draw distances; crazy stuff just for future hardware, the games would have so much more longevity or at least some benefit, no matter how small for the large performance hit, for future machines. The only way to "optimize" MSAA, SSAA, TXAA, etc. is to cut it out completely so people don't complain about the option... like resolutions. That's not good.
*

About AC Unity in particular, it's got day one SLI support and finally makes very good use of multi-core CPUs for a first in the series. Additionally, it looks pretty damn good and is rendering quite a bit at any given time. It also runs at absolute crappy settings and framerates on the consoles, it's pushing them that hard. No, nothing about the PC version of this game even remotely hints at being poorly-optimized, specifically, and in general without considering the consoles even, how does a person draw a line to say "optimized" or "not optimized", whatever optimized means (genuinely one of the vaguest buzzwords I've see floating around gaming/computer forums)? Just some food for thought. Sometimes, things aren't poorly optimized (on the developer's side, user is different), sometimes things are just demanding and processors have fixed, physical limits.


----------



## cyph3rz

Well I'm running 344.65 with no problems playing CoD: Advanced Warfare.


----------



## moccor

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Serandur*
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> This viewpoint is bizarre and completely antithetical to the concept of an evolving and scalable open platform. I don't mean to pick on you, but just in general: Do people know what AA is? Do they know what the term "options" means? Are they aware that PC gamers have and will have machines of completely different power categories, resolutions, and refresh rates that benefit/suffer (performance-wise) differently from different levels and types of AA? Why would a PC gamer expect a game to completely limit their options to that one person's specific hardware (excluding stronger, weaker, and future hardware), resolution, and subsequently different AA needs and demands? Any type of actual AA (especially SSAA) is incredibly demanding, it gets even moreso as well as less necessary both the higher the resolution is (because real AA has to apply the sampling algorithm to even more pixels at higher resolutions), MSAA in particular is especially so these days because of contemporary rendering techniques leaving MSAA quite demanding, and SSAA is insanely demanding because it's practically re-rendering the whole scene 2 or 4 times like a higher resolution.
> 
> Blasting every "option" to max regardless of what they actually do (like people running 4xSSAA on 1080p or, heaven forbid, higher and then complaining their performance is poor with high-end cards or in this case, like 8xMSAA at 1080p or, heaven forbid, higher) or rather even an understanding of what they do and complaining about poor optimization is like putting your rendering resolution to some insanely high value like 8000x4500 and complaining about poor optimization. We should want options beyond what our individual current hardware can do or even benefits from doing and then hope it just scales down well to our own for the sake of future hardware or those people out there who are running hardware that would benefit (4xMSAA is pretty much worthless for 4K and will absolutely murder performance now and forever; Is the solution to cut the option completely for people with lower resolutions and inherently more aliasing to combat/performance to combat it with?). The only poor optimization going on with someone demanding 8xMSAA at any modern "high-end" resolution and demanding game at any particular framerate is by that person themselves not choosing optimal settings for their machine. I shudder to think of the reaction people would have if every game had the option for 4, or 8xSSAA, or the elusive 16xMSAA, etc. people don't really have any idea what it is they're asking of their hardware when they try and do those things. Then they generalize and give bad advice to other people by saying "x game doesn't run well", make insulting accusations like "x dev didn't optimize for x", and sometimes with an "at x resolution" thrown in without any regard for the settings and how superfluous what they're setting their stuff to is.
> 
> Unity does have a problem with specs, but it's in the opposite direction; it doesn't have a whole lot of scalability for lower-tier hardware because the models, city, NPCs, etc. cannot really be toned down and are all very demanding. But there's nothing for Ubisoft to "optimize" about MSAA (it is what it is), the best thing to do is to leave the option there for people who might actually benefit from it or in the future can just blast it up for the sake of it; the optimizing here is on the end-user to be at least a little cognizant of what some of these settings can do to their machine while not even benefiting them visually at the same time.
> 
> *TDLR: Optimization for PC games is the PC gamer's responsibility too (not on efficiency of programming, but on feasibility of rendering settings). Developers shouldn't be penalized for offering more and greater settings for ultimate scalability and people need to realize all hardware has its limits; it's very easy to push those on any card or combination of cards now and forever by just upping resolution or AA or something to ridiculous levels. Guys, we've all invested so much into the hardware already, it's also important to invest some time learning about the software so you can happily game with reasonable expectations and a better understanding than the knee-jerk "optimization" claim. The best way to make a high-end PC game, programming efficiency aside, is actually to provide options above and beyond what can even be expected to run on current hardware so the game has enough eye candy and scalability to satisfy any high-end user and give future people some interesting toys or treats to play with. Like imagine uncompressed textures, or nearly infinite draw distances; crazy stuff just for future hardware, the games would have so much more longevity or at least some benefit, no matter how small for the large performance hit, for future machines. The only way to "optimize" MSAA, SSAA, TXAA, etc. is to cut it out completely so people don't complain about the option... like resolutions. That's not good.
> *
> 
> About AC Unity in particular, it's got day one SLI support and finally makes very good use of multi-core CPUs for a first in the series. Additionally, it looks pretty damn good and is rendering quite a bit at any given time. It also runs at absolute crappy settings and framerates on the consoles, it's pushing them that hard. No, nothing about the PC version of this game even remotely hints at being poorly-optimized, specifically, and in general without considering the consoles even, how does a person draw a line to say "optimized" or "not optimized", whatever optimized means (genuinely one of the vaguest buzzwords I've see floating around gaming/computer forums)? Just some food for thought. Sometimes, things aren't poorly optimized (on the developer's side, user is different), sometimes things are just demanding and processors have fixed, physical limits.


I haven't played AC:Unity, but imo Shadow of Mordor has just as much detail and nice graphics, yet works very well on reasonable hardware at reasonable settings.


----------



## TahoeDust

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *cyph3rz*
> 
> Well I'm running 344.65 with no problems playing CoD: Advanced Warfare.


Me too. Maxed out I was still seeing ~80fps and I was getting some screen tear, so I had to turn on vsync.


----------



## Xeno1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jonny30bass*
> 
> I have been running my overclocked msi gaming 970 on an evga 500W psu and I have had no problems. My max system draw was around 350W at the wall measured on a kill-a-watt.


never mind i just looked your PSU. TY sounds like a winner


----------



## Xeno1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *AngryGoldfish*
> 
> So do I.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks for that. I was definitely wrong. I hope I wasn't patronizing or rude or anything.


'
not at all, cheers


----------



## Germanian

i flashed the new MSI BIOS today that fixed the FAN ramp up bug in newer drivers like 334.65 currently.
New BIOS can be found on MSI forums. Link is below. GPU-z reports BIOS version as 84.04.2F.00.F1

So far so good. No problem yet. If anything changes I will report back.
334.65 so far is running pretty good, I gained some points in firestrike Extreme.

WINDOWS 7 +25mv, powerlimit 110, +175 core, +360 mem, fan custom, 334.65 driver
http://www.3dmark.com/fs/3222755

Make sure you follow the instructions carefully.
https://forum-en.msi.com/index.php?topic=184740.0


----------



## Xeno1

So your GPU has annoying coil whine, eh? Won't shut up? You've tried RMAing the card, or putting lacquer on the coils (or your GPU uses non-toroidal inductors that that doesn't work on), and nothing works? Here's a potential solution.

Overclock your card.

Overvolt it.

Do something that will change the amount of power the card draws.

Or replace your power supply with one of a different model.

The inductors in a graphics card are for the most part used in its VRM, or voltage regulation module. VRMs are a type of DC-DC switch-mode power supply, usually a synchronous multi-phase buck regulator. This means that it uses a bunch of "phases" in parallel, each consisting of a pair of transistors, an inductor, and a capacitor, to change the +12V input from your PSU to 1.xxV for your GPU to use.

In order to supply a different voltage or different current the transistors switch on and off at different frequencies. If the GPU demands more current, then that will cause a voltage drop across the inductor, which makes the transistors switch faster to keep the voltage where it needs to be. And the reverse. All this happens in microseconds.

An inductor stores electricity in a magnetic field. This magnetic field pushes and pulls on the ferrite core used in some inductors. When the voltage across the inductor changes, the magnetic field changes, and the inductor moves slightly. When the voltage changes very, very quickly (as is the case when switching transistors are changing its voltage thousands of times a second) the inductor vibrates. And that vibration, if it is between 20Hz and 20,000Hz, is audible to the human ear. Hence whine.

The frequency at which the switching transistors operates varies, but it's generally between 10,000Hz and 100,000Hz. If your GPU is whining, the transistors are switching at between 10,000 and 20,000Hz, or a primary harmonic of those frequencies. So if you want to stop the whining, you need to make the transistors operate at a different frequency.

So you change the amount of power drawn. Overclock and overvolt your GPU and the transistors will need to switch faster to provide power to the GPU, and if you're luck you'll bump them from 17,000Hz to 24,000Hz. Underclocking may work as well. And suddenly your GPU will whine no more.

You could also use a different PSU that outputs a slightly higher or lower voltage on the +12V rail, which will also change the frequency the transistors need to work at.

It won't work for everyone, and may not work all the time either. But it may help reduce the whine or the amount of time you hear it. It worked with my new HD6950. At stock, it's a real whiner. Unlocked, overclocked, overvolted, power cap raised... not a peep.

http://www.overclock.net/t/1094728/possible-fix-for-coil-whine


----------



## bluedevil

Gonna say about 2 weeks on this new card and I love every minute of it. Soooo quiet!


----------



## Anusha

Is there anyone running MSI 970 Gaming cards in SLI without any empty slots in between them?

Interested in knowing what the temps of the cards are at full load. Especially the top card. Also a rough figure about the ambient temps and the case used with the fan setup would help convert that to my environment.


----------



## r0ach

344.16 driver still has vastly superior mouse twitch response compared to every newer driver since. If you value mouse movement about all, use 344.16.


----------



## Azpirix

If I am planning to run duel msi 970's with this motherboard
http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16813132286&nm_mc=AFC-C8Junction&cm_mmc=AFC-C8Junction-_-na-_-na-_-na&cm_sp=&AID=10446076&PID=3938566&SID=
what pci express slots do I want to have them in? 2.0 or 3.0? or one in each? Sorry, newb here :/


----------



## Aznlotus161

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Azpirix*
> 
> If I am planning to run duel msi 970's with this motherboard
> http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16813132286&nm_mc=AFC-C8Junction&cm_mmc=AFC-C8Junction-_-na-_-na-_-na&cm_sp=&AID=10446076&PID=3938566&SID=
> what pci express slots do I want to have them in? 2.0 or 3.0? or one in each? Sorry, newb here :/


Try to use the 3.0 slots, but you definitely won't be able to use the middle one due to the physical dimensions of the card itself.

So the first and third PCIe 3.0 x 16 is what you would ideally use.


----------



## Trolle BE

Inno3D GTX 970 airboss ultra finally arrived.
that card is massive tho,havent overclocked yet tho.69% asic tho


----------



## Nooze

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Serandur*
> 
> This viewpoint is bizarre and completely antithetical to the concept of an evolving and scalable open platform. I don't mean to pick on you, but just in general: Do people know what AA is? Do they know what the term "options" means? Are they aware that PC gamers have and will have machines of completely different power categories, resolutions, and refresh rates that benefit/suffer (performance-wise) differently from different levels and types of AA? Why would a PC gamer expect a game to completely limit their options to that one person's specific hardware (excluding stronger, weaker, and future hardware), resolution, and subsequently different AA needs and demands? Any type of actual AA (especially SSAA) is incredibly demanding, it gets even moreso as well as less necessary both the higher the resolution is (because real AA has to apply the sampling algorithm to even more pixels at higher resolutions), MSAA in particular is especially so these days because of contemporary rendering techniques leaving MSAA quite demanding, and SSAA is insanely demanding because it's practically re-rendering the whole scene 2 or 4 times like a higher resolution.
> 
> Blasting every "option" to max regardless of what they actually do (like people running 4xSSAA on 1080p or, heaven forbid, higher and then complaining their performance is poor with high-end cards or in this case, like 8xMSAA at 1080p or, heaven forbid, higher) or rather even an understanding of what they do and complaining about poor optimization is like putting your rendering resolution to some insanely high value like 8000x4500 and complaining about poor optimization. We should want options beyond what our individual current hardware can do or even benefits from doing and then hope it just scales down well to our own for the sake of future hardware or those people out there who are running hardware that would benefit (4xMSAA is pretty much worthless for 4K and will absolutely murder performance now and forever; Is the solution to cut the option completely for people with lower resolutions and inherently more aliasing to combat/performance to combat it with?). The only poor optimization going on with someone demanding 8xMSAA at any modern "high-end" resolution and demanding game at any particular framerate is by that person themselves not choosing optimal settings for their machine. I shudder to think of the reaction people would have if every game had the option for 4, or 8xSSAA, or the elusive 16xMSAA, etc. people don't really have any idea what it is they're asking of their hardware when they try and do those things. Then they generalize and give bad advice to other people by saying "x game doesn't run well", make insulting accusations like "x dev didn't optimize for x", and sometimes with an "at x resolution" thrown in without any regard for the settings and how superfluous what they're setting their stuff to is.
> 
> Unity does have a problem with specs, but it's in the opposite direction; it doesn't have a whole lot of scalability for lower-tier hardware because the models, city, NPCs, etc. cannot really be toned down and are all very demanding. But there's nothing for Ubisoft to "optimize" about MSAA (it is what it is), the best thing to do is to leave the option there for people who might actually benefit from it or in the future can just blast it up for the sake of it; the optimizing here is on the end-user to be at least a little cognizant of what some of these settings can do to their machine while not even benefiting them visually at the same time.
> 
> *TDLR: Optimization for PC games is the PC gamer's responsibility too (not on efficiency of programming, but on feasibility of rendering settings). Developers shouldn't be penalized for offering more and greater settings for ultimate scalability and people need to realize all hardware has its limits; it's very easy to push those on any card or combination of cards now and forever by just upping resolution or AA or something to ridiculous levels. Guys, we've all invested so much into the hardware already, it's also important to invest some time learning about the software so you can happily game with reasonable expectations and a better understanding than the knee-jerk "optimization" claim. The best way to make a high-end PC game, programming efficiency aside, is actually to provide options above and beyond what can even be expected to run on current hardware so the game has enough eye candy and scalability to satisfy any high-end user and give future people some interesting toys or treats to play with. Like imagine uncompressed textures, or nearly infinite draw distances; crazy stuff just for future hardware, the games would have so much more longevity or at least some benefit, no matter how small for the large performance hit, for future machines. The only way to "optimize" MSAA, SSAA, TXAA, etc. is to cut it out completely so people don't complain about the option... like resolutions. That's not good.
> *
> 
> About AC Unity in particular, it's got day one SLI support and finally makes very good use of multi-core CPUs for a first in the series. Additionally, it looks pretty damn good and is rendering quite a bit at any given time. It also runs at absolute crappy settings and framerates on the consoles, it's pushing them that hard. No, nothing about the PC version of this game even remotely hints at being poorly-optimized, specifically, and in general without considering the consoles even, how does a person draw a line to say "optimized" or "not optimized", whatever optimized means (genuinely one of the vaguest buzzwords I've see floating around gaming/computer forums)? Just some food for thought. Sometimes, things aren't poorly optimized (on the developer's side, user is different), sometimes things are just demanding and processors have fixed, physical limits.


Interesting, I seem to run everything else fine, with all the settings I want basically, but AC series I can't. (which is a less demanding game generally speaking) I just saw a correlation of several games I played and made the assumption that it is badly optimized for the PC. For one thing, it could definitely be better if the developers worked on it more, but I have no idea.

Not saying the game is HORRIBLY optimized but it could be better comparing it to other PC titles that are way more visually appealing and I can run it just fine with high AA and ultra settings.

For instance Metro LL and Metro Redux, can run everything max and SSAA x4. Consistent 50 fps and no stuttering or lag spikes or problems. AC4, on the other hand, in certain places throughout the game I get very sporadic FPS drops and inconsistent fps ups and downs. That's when you know the game is badly optimized.

I simply made a comparison. Play MetroLL max settings. Consistent 50+ fps. No issues. Looks good. > Play AC4 max settings. Generally speaking a not-so-good-looking-game (comparatively) and the same amount of settings applied into metro, and I can't get stable fps and I get stutters throughout the whole game > google about ac4 issues people say it's hard to run on max or it isn't that great on pc > conclusion: it's not optimized to it's full potential. that's my opinion. I have no idea if it is, or maybe I am a little arrogant but aye, I just got shiny new video cards and I can run everything else fine besides that on max settings







I guess I'll just live with no AA! Oh how will I cope!


----------



## maikon

would it be possible to buy a back plate for my gtx 970

seems my msi one is bent quite alot for me to be really concerned :S


----------



## Anusha

Is it possible to unlock the power limit of the Asus GTX 970 Strix? Even at 20% power limit increase, it is limited to 196W which is quite restrictive.


----------



## Maco88

Sorry. haven't been through any threads and need to ask urgently as I am thinking of getting the Gigabyte GTX 970 tomorrow, Saturday 15th Nov..as it is 10% off _

I have a Cooler Master CM690 II advanced case and it states it fits cards up to 304mm.

Now my dilemma here is that the specifications claim the card is 312mm, however there is a review by guru3D and one of the pics shows a ruler measuring the card and it looks like its about 295mm, definitely not long the 300mm.

http://www.guru3d.com/articles_pages/gigabyte_geforce_gtx_970_g1_gaming_review,3.html

Can any owners of this card confirm how long it is exactly if its not too much trouble, would be great coming straight from the horses mouth so to speak.

These card look damn impressive in looks and stats._


----------



## Xaer

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Anusha*
> 
> Is there anyone running MSI 970 Gaming cards in SLI without any empty slots in between them?
> 
> Interested in knowing what the temps of the cards are at full load. Especially the top card. Also a rough figure about the ambient temps and the case used with the fan setup would help convert that to my environment.


I am, in an Define R4 with custom loop water-cooled CPU. The upper card is typically 10-14 degrees hotter than the bottom card (running 1500 MHz core), pushing the top card to around 75-82 degrees C in demanding conditions. The ambient is around 22 degrees. Case temp of about 30 during full load > 1 hour.

I have attempted to run a 120mm side-fan directly above the cards, but not much of a difference in temps, unfortunately. Overclocking mem a lot or running high voltages increases temp quite considerably. Considering a waterblock once they are out


----------



## Anusha

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Xaer*
> 
> I am, in an Define R4 with custom loop water-cooled CPU. The upper card is typically 10-14 degrees hotter than the bottom card (running 1500 MHz core), pushing the top card to around 75-82 degrees C in demanding conditions. The ambient is around 22 degrees. Case temp of about 30 during full load > 1 hour.
> 
> I have attempted to run a 120mm side-fan directly above the cards, but not much of a difference in temps, unfortunately. Overclocking mem a lot or running high voltages increases temp quite considerably. Considering a waterblock once they are out


Is this a problem with the lack of cool air feeding in or hot air exhausted? I bet it is mostly the former, so I wonder if adding side fans directly aimed at the cards will make the temp delta be less than 10C between the two cards.


----------



## Shizuku

Hi! How hot do your 970s generally run? I bought the 970 Strix a week ago and it's a lovely card but I'm a bit concerned about the temps. I've overclocked the card to 1512mhz on stock volts (occasional throttling to 1499mhz due to TDP limit) and it's stable in everything I throw at it. However, Crysis 3/AC:U can make the card heat up to 74-75c (drops down to 71-73 or lower in less demanding scenarios) during the most demanding scenes (I even saw 76-77c for a second). Isn't it way too hot for a GTX 970? My case cooling and cable management are not ideal but not all that bad... I installed a side fan today, which, TBH, had little effect on load temps (maybe 2-3c lower, Crysis can still go up to 73). Idle temps are perfectly in line with what reviewers reported (37-41, usually 39 and 37 with side intake) so I don't think the card's shot. In "normal" games the temps usually hover around 66-70c.


----------



## Mato87

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Johnny Rook*
> 
> I have read (low quality) PSUs do affect the coil whine but, not in my experience, no. The situation I was referring to happened with a HD5970 I had water-cooled. The card was already 18 months old and running above 1Ghz in both cores - an huge overclock for that GPU, btw -, but I wanted more so, pushed the voltage to 1.3v and bam! The worst coil whining I have ever heard in my life. Not only at benchs but, in gaming as well. Unbearable! I got it RMA'ed eventually. Sapphire was kind enough to replace that 18 months old card for a brand new one, which was really nice.


Hmm, I build 4 home PC's over the time span of almost 20 years now, and I never had a single problem with the mentioned coil whine, I always used high quality PSU's in my rigs, I never bought a cheap one, never, a high quality psu was essential, because I live in an old house and the whole elecrtical network and wiring is almost 30 years old so I had to in order to protect the components from any electricity issues. That was a good luck on your part with the 5970 card, the retailers where I live don't do RMA for products that you overclock and damage it that way...
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Shizuku*
> 
> Hi! How hot do your 970s generally run? I bought the 970 Strix a week ago and it's a lovely card but I'm a bit concerned about the temps. I've overclocked the card to 1512mhz on stock volts (occasional throttling to 1499mhz due to TDP limit) and it's stable in everything I throw at it. However, Crysis 3/AC:U can make the card heat up to 74-75c (drops down to 71-73 or lower in less demanding scenarios) during the most demanding scenes (I even saw 76-77c for a second). Isn't it way too hot for a GTX 970? My case cooling and cable management are not ideal but not all that bad... I installed a side fan today, which, TBH, had little effect on load temps (maybe 2-3c lower, Crysis can still go up to 73). Idle temps are perfectly in line with what reviewers reported (37-41, usually 39 and 37 with side intake) so I don't think the card's shot. In "normal" games the temps usually hover around 66-70c.


that's normal man, I usually get max 60°C under full load in C3 or any other game, but I have the gtx G1 Gaming 970 from gigabyte....The strix may operate under higher temepratures because of it's design, I read that the fans don't turn on unless the card is under more than 50% usage ...


----------



## friend'scatdied

Dang.

79.6% ASIC and 1519/8000 on stock 1.19v, yet this MSI 970 doesn't really fit in my case.


----------



## Krayfish

Picked up a G1 last week, bought everything I need for my new WC setup (hence the ghetto layout currently installed in the case), so I'm just waiting on the block for my card. Fantastic card, can see myself grabbing another upon release of the new blocks.


----------



## Mato87

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Krayfish*
> 
> Picked up a G1 last week, bought everything I need for my new WC setup (hence the ghetto layout currently installed in the case), so I'm just waiting on the block for my card. Fantastic card, can see myself grabbing another upon release of the new blocks.


Nice one man, welcome to the club, hope the card will serve you well, I have heard nothing but praise about the G1 Gaming, I myself am a proud owner of two of these puppies, just today I installed the second one to my rig


http://imgur.com/Hw8oF

And the performance is just brilliant, I can use a 150% scalling in battlefield 4 multiplayer and still get around 150 fps on average...
And now I can play the tomb raider in 3D with constant 60 fps with everything maxed out.
Paying another 350 euro for the second card was definitely worth it. Iam satisfied so far.


----------



## AngryGoldfish

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Serandur*
> 
> What? No way, not a chance in hell unless he was setting everything all the way up (like MSAA/TXAA, which can and do push VRAM usage past the limit of my 4GB with ultra textures at my resolution; Nvidia's fault, not the game's anyway). I'm running SLI 970s and a 3770K at 1440p with ultra textures, ultra environment, high shadows, and FXAA on the game and it only dips below 60 FPS into the 50s during a demanding cutscene (cutscene DOF is a hog) or when there are a lot of NPCs around and my 3770K is hammered.
> 
> Granted it does that fairly often, FPS going to mid-high 50s and just barely missing what I would call a consistent 60 FPS (my 3770K just barely not enough, apparently :/). Anyway, my weaker machine that still has yet to be properly overclocked (because I'm too lazy to delid) is running the game very well at a much higher resolution. It's not *that* demanding and frankly, it looks very good. The lighting is great, the textures are great, the models are great, the NPC count is great, and the scope of Paris is great. Point is people should realize what settings are for, what literal max everything can and arguably should demand, and to stop turning MSAA up to 11 on every game with a deferred renderer. I haven't seen the video so I don't know for sure, but whatever Totalbiscuit's doing isn't representative of SLI 980 level performance with the game overall.
> 
> That said, I don't disagree that the game doesn't scale down very well, it is a demanding game, and microtransactions are bull****, but there's so much hyperbole and conjecture going around about its "unoptimized" performance.


He was experiencing issues even with the various forms of anti-aliasing turned off or low. Frame rates befitting a pair of 980's were with Very High settings and no AA, as far as I remember. The video is not as long as his usual ramblings so maybe I'll watch it again. It's on his channel if you want to have a gander yourself. It was entertaining seeing him rip Unity to pieces, graphically as well as substantially, though also rather aggravating and depressing. Again, I realise his issue could have been resolved with a patch and wasn't reflective of everyone's experiences. It was just his unfortunate time with the game thus far. However, it's not acceptable to be forced to ignore the more opulent graphical settings when you have a $2500 machine. It's an unnecessary tease that could have been circumvented with honest marketing and better development from the get on. If there is no way around it, it's not possible for even a $2500 machine to run the game at Ultra settings, make mention of its demands very clearly to warn people. This is about marketing as well as programming and attentive development. I recognize that you're correct in saying it is up to us to make wise decisions, but there is such a thing as optimization. It relies on the game designers, the script writers, the marketing team, everyone involved to create awareness surrounding any issues that might crop up if you want to "max everything out". Simply throwing a game on the market and pretending like there are no issues is a spit in the face, as dramatic as that sounds. It's a great big middle finger that represents so much of what industries as a whole have been like since... forever. Limitations are to be expected, but limitations without explanation or reasonable warning is understandably frustrating.


----------



## TFL Replica

Quote:



> Originally Posted by *Maco88*
> 
> Sorry. haven't been through any threads and need to ask urgently as I am thinking of getting the Gigabyte GTX 970 tomorrow, Saturday 15th Nov..as it is 10% off
> 
> I have a Cooler Master CM690 II advanced case and it states it fits cards up to 304mm.
> 
> Now my dilemma here is that the specifications claim the card is 312mm, however there is a review by guru3D and one of the pics shows a ruler measuring the card and it looks like its about 295mm, definitely not long the 300mm.
> 
> http://www.guru3d.com/articles_pages/gigabyte_geforce_gtx_970_g1_gaming_review,3.html
> 
> Can any owners of this card confirm how long it is exactly if its not too much trouble, would be great coming straight from the horses mouth so to speak.
> 
> These card look damn impressive in looks and stats.


I put a 30cm ruler against mine, and measured from the case's slot cover. 295mm sounds about right. The total length stated in the specs is probably measured from the tip of the card's bracket, so that's a few extra mm there.


----------



## Obyboby

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mato87*
> 
> Nice one man, welcome to the club, hope the card will serve you well, I have heard nothing but praise about the G1 Gaming, I myself am a proud owner of two of these puppies, just today I installed the second one to my rig
> 
> 
> http://imgur.com/Hw8oF
> 
> And the performance is just brilliant, I can use a 150% scalling in battlefield 4 multiplayer and still get around 150 fps on average...
> And now I can play the tomb raider in 3D with constant 60 fps with everything maxed out.
> Paying another 350 euro for the second card was definitely worth it. Iam satisfied so far.


What's your PSU model and wattage? I'd love to get myself a second G1 but I can't find out whether or not my 650W would be enough (some say it's not, some say it is if you don't plan on OCing your GPU or CPU)


----------



## jaxstraww

Where is the G1 on sale with 10% off tomorrow?


----------



## Mato87

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Obyboby*
> 
> What's your PSU model and wattage? I'd love to get myself a second G1 but I can't find out whether or not my 650W would be enough (some say it's not, some say it is if you don't plan on OCing your GPU or CPU)


It's in my sig dude, it's SeaSonic Platinum Platinum 860W, but I think the 650W is not enough for two 970's, but I can be wrong, honestly I like to have a little reserve myself, thats why I went for the 860w PSU...


----------



## jlhawn

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Maco88*
> 
> Sorry. haven't been through any threads and need to ask urgently as I am thinking of getting the Gigabyte GTX 970 tomorrow, Saturday 15th Nov..as it is 10% off _
> 
> I have a Cooler Master CM690 II advanced case and it states it fits cards up to 304mm.
> 
> Now my dilemma here is that the specifications claim the card is 312mm, however there is a review by guru3D and one of the pics shows a ruler measuring the card and it looks like its about 295mm, definitely not long the 300mm.
> 
> http://www.guru3d.com/articles_pages/gigabyte_geforce_gtx_970_g1_gaming_review,3.html
> 
> Can any owners of this card confirm how long it is exactly if its not too much trouble, would be great coming straight from the horses mouth so to speak.
> 
> These card look damn impressive in looks and stats._


I measured mine for someone on another thread last night, mine is 298.45mm
you can see it just stops half way over my 24 pin cable opening for the motherboard.


----------



## jlhawn

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Trolle BE*
> 
> Inno3D GTX 970 airboss ultra finally arrived.
> that card is massive tho,havent overclocked yet tho.69% asic tho


it will be fine, mine is 68% and here is my new stable overclock 1605mhz, for a couple weeks I was at 1556mhz


----------



## Germanian

if your at 1605mhz with no stability issue and no artifacts you got yourself a winner. You got one of the lucky cards.


----------



## Mato87

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jlhawn*
> 
> I measured mine for someone on another thread last night, mine is 298.45mm
> you can see it just stops half way over my 24 pin cable opening for the motherboard.


Nice clean looking case man ! love the cable management, are those some custom sleewed cables or were they part of the packaging to your corsair PSU?


----------



## Degree

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jlhawn*
> 
> I measured mine for someone on another thread last night, mine is 298.45mm
> you can see it just stops half way over my 24 pin cable opening for the motherboard.


Wow your cable management looks so clean, mine is a mess


----------



## jlhawn

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Germanian*
> 
> if your at 1605mhz with no stability issue and no artifacts you got yourself a winner. You got one of the lucky cards.


yes I think I did get lucky, funny thing though I have 1 game that I had a TDR when overclocked to 1556mhz but the game is no problem at 1605mhz or the factory overclock.


----------



## jlhawn

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mato87*
> 
> Nice clean looking case man ! love the cable management, are those some custom sleewed cables or were they part of the packaging to your corsair PSU?


thank you.
I had the psu a year before I bought the cables from Corsair as they were $79.99 but by waiting it out they went on sale for $39.99 so I bought them.


----------



## jlhawn

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Degree*
> 
> Wow your cable management looks so clean, mine is a mess


thank you,
I'm sure with the right case you can get yours managed, years ago I had systems that were a mess, but mostly due to the case design.


----------



## steve210

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jlhawn*
> 
> yes I think I did get lucky, funny thing though I have 1 game that I had a TDR when overclocked to 1556mhz but the game is no problem at 1605mhz or the factory overclock.


Did you up voltage while overclocking 1605 MHz


----------



## jlhawn

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *steve210*
> 
> Did you up voltage while overclocking 1605 MHz


here are my settings to get 1605mhz


----------



## Obyboby

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jlhawn*
> 
> here are my settings to get 1605mhz


Stock BIOS then?


----------



## jlhawn

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Obyboby*
> 
> Stock BIOS then?


Yes


----------



## boykisser

@ 1440p 970 vs 290x? Which is better? Considering 290x can be had for 290-310.


----------



## geronimohero

Hey guys! So here are some pictures of my build. I'm still waiting for my second 970 because it was backordered through amazon but I must say, I'm extremely impressed with this card! It's truly amazing. I've overclocked it to almost 1600 MHz reported and 8 GHz memory speed. I can't believe Nvidia made it so that we could overclock these card to be faster and more powerful than a reference GTX 980. But hey, I'm certainly not complaining about it









Here is the imgur album http://i.imgur.com/bejYFQN.jpg


----------



## smushroomed

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jlhawn*
> 
> here are my settings to get 1605mhz


I'm new to OC, but what do core voltage and power limit do? Is there a rule of thumb to increasing them? I got +175 core and +250 mem stable on my 970 sli

I'm also running into that 2nd card under voltage bug that has a huge thread on nvidia forums for 970 slis


----------



## MadManMarsbar

Hi Everyone

I seem to have run into a strange issue with my Gigabyte GTX970 Windforce 3x OC graphics card when o ovcerclock it

i managed to get it to 1542 on the core and 7.8ghz on the memory clock , i stress tested for 90 mins with the valley benchmark and all was stable and it got to 68c

so i then proceeded to play some games , i was playing BF4 for a couple of hours and all of a sudden , both of my screens go black and my GPU resets back to its factory OC ( 1329mhz )

I used msi afterburner with the following settings :

Power limit : 112%

Voltage : +20mv ( think it needed more )

Core : +250mhz

Memory : +400mhz

What would you guys suggest i do next ?

thanks in advance


----------



## Strileckifunk

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MadManMarsbar*
> 
> Hi Everyone
> 
> I seem to have run into a strange issue with my Gigabyte GTX970 Windforce 3x OC graphics card when o ovcerclock it
> 
> i managed to get it to 1542 on the core and 7.8ghz on the memory clock , i stress tested for 90 mins with the valley benchmark and all was stable and it got to 68c
> 
> so i then proceeded to play some games , i was playing BF4 for a couple of hours and all of a sudden , both of my screens go black and my GPU resets back to its factory OC ( 1329mhz )
> 
> I used msi afterburner with the following settings :
> 
> Power limit : 112%
> 
> Voltage : +20mv ( think it needed more )
> 
> Core : +250mhz
> 
> Memory : +400mhz
> 
> What would you guys suggest i do next ?
> 
> thanks in advance


What did you use to stress test? I've found that 3Dmark will hold higher clocks than real world usage. You might want to start wih overclocking the core and see how high you can get it stable, then repeat with the memory.


----------



## MadManMarsbar

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Strileckifunk*
> 
> What did you use to stress test? I've found that 3Dmark will hold higher clocks than real world usage. You might want to start wih overclocking the core and see how high you can get it stable, then repeat with the memory.


I used unigen valley to benchmark it


----------



## 7ranslucen7

Looks way better in person


----------



## ironhide138

I swear puroltor didn't ring my bell. Sat around waiting for them, I'm on the first floor, living room, playing 3ds... like 20 feet from the front door, cars in the drive way and everything..... normal mail man just came to drop off crap, so I went to get it.... and the pirolator tag was on my door. For sure didn't want to drop it off since the date said delivered by the 11th.


----------



## Obyboby

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *7ranslucen7*
> 
> Looks way better in person


Nice! I don't like the "standard" MSi Gaming but this one looks great


----------



## ideaidea

G1 is currently running at 1600/1900 with no artifacts... Thats insane! Will be pushing this baby to the max now.



I haven't even installed water cooling on it!








ASIC is 71.8%


----------



## Obyboby

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ideaidea*
> 
> G1 is currently running at 1600/1900 with no artifacts... Thats insane! Will be pushing this baby to the max now.


ASIC score of your card?


----------



## Triniboi82

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *7ranslucen7*
> 
> Looks way better in person
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


Really hope msi offers a backplate option for the original cards.


----------



## Mato87

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jlhawn*
> 
> thank you.
> I had the psu a year before I bought the cables from Corsair as they were $79.99 but by waiting it out they went on sale for $39.99 so I bought them.


Nice one, I love this individual braided psu cables, they looks so cool and sleek








Quote:


> Originally Posted by *7ranslucen7*
> 
> Looks way better in person
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


Thats one cool looking backplate, what kind of limited edition is that please?
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ideaidea*
> 
> G1 is currently running at 1600/1900 with no artifacts... Thats insane! Will be pushing this baby to the max now.
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I haven't even installed water cooling on it!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ASIC is 71.8%


That card is a beast, I have two of them and Iam running the core at 1629 mhz and memory at 7850 mhz without a single bsod, artefacts or anything like that so far, the card is a proper beast !


----------



## Degree

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jlhawn*
> 
> thank you,
> I'm sure with the right case you can get yours managed, years ago I had systems that were a mess, but mostly due to the case design.


I have a Switch 810, so I have no excuses haha








I need to get some nice PSU cables, just like yours. Once I have some spare cash I'll go get some


----------



## 7ranslucen7

Seems like my LE card can do 1530/2000 @ stock voltage. Temps max out at 69*C with 58% fan speed.


----------



## steve210

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Triniboi82*
> 
> Really hope msi offers a backplate option for the original cards.


i wonder if i can email them about this. i would prefer having a back plate could help with temps on the card


----------



## steve210

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *7ranslucen7*
> 
> Looks way better in person


does this card only have one 8 pin connector. i wonder how well that card overclocks compare to original gaming card


----------



## VulgarDisplay88

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *steve210*
> 
> does this card only have one 8 pin connector. i wonder how well that card overclocks compare to original gaming card


I believe it has 8 + 6.


----------



## Agoniizing

I just ordered a G1 from the Egg


----------



## Maco88

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TFL Replica*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> I put a 30cm ruler against mine, and measured from the case's slot cover. 295mm sounds about right. The total length stated in the specs is probably measured from the tip of the card's bracket, so that's a few extra mm there.


Thanks for that TFL. even so you wouldn't expect an extra 17mm, so not sure how exactly they get 312mm or where they measure from. Perhaps allowing for a little space when sitting inside the case???
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jaxstraww*
> 
> Where is the G1 on sale with 10% off tomorrow?


Oh I thought I mentioned it but seems I didn't. I'm currently in Australia so its from a computer store here [MSY]
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jlhawn*
> 
> I measured mine for someone on another thread last night, mine is 298.45mm
> you can see it just stops half way over my 24 pin cable opening for the motherboard.


LOL.. cheers jihawn, that would have been me, I PM'ed you, very much appreciate it.

btw.. I received a reply from someone else who owns the G1 and has the exact case as mine [CM 690 II Advanced] and the card does fit in this case, albeit cutting it fine, so this may be useful for someone in this same position.

Think I'm going to bite and try and grab this card.


----------



## Azpirix

EK is! http://gyazo.com/6d0843bbc3dc9965d82350db06c93388
They're going to be very pricey, but I will still probably buy two for my setup







I am just waiting for the msi 970's to come back in stock now. I was waiting to pull the trigger until I knew for sure someone was making a backplate for them.


----------



## jlhawn

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Degree*
> 
> I have a Switch 810, so I have no excuses haha
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I need to get some nice PSU cables, just like yours. Once I have some spare cash I'll go get some


well now you better get to work as a switch 810 has more room than my C70 Corsair case.


----------



## Aznlotus161

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Azpirix*
> 
> EK is! http://gyazo.com/6d0843bbc3dc9965d82350db06c93388
> They're going to be very pricey, but I will still probably buy two for my setup
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I am just waiting for the msi 970's to come back in stock now. I was waiting to pull the trigger until I knew for sure someone was making a backplate for them.


Nice, really happy to see ek listened.

Those will sell quickly.


----------



## RaleighStClair

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Clukos*
> 
> A bit of a refined BIOS for the G1
> 
> G1_970.zip 866k .zip file
> 
> 
> -Boost is still active but the voltage doesn't drop below 1.218 under 3D load meaning it's waaaaaaaaay more stable
> -Voltage should go up to 1.275 in both afterburner and precision at +87
> -Idle fan speed at 1050-1100~ RPM meaning less noise


Just like to say thanks for this BIOS. I have tried a bunch of different BIOS, including the GS and NOlimits but this BIOS is by far the best I have used with my G1. I don't understand why but at the same clocks 1580core/8000 mem this bios gives me 200-400 in Firestrike, more points than any other BIOS I have tried and is the most stable. I have checked the BIOS out in Maxwell tool and I don't see what makes it so special but it must be some secret sauce as I have tested many others and my own creation and this is the best, hands down.


----------



## jaxstraww

Just pulled the trigger on a G1 as well.

Anyone have a link on the proper way to move from an AMD card over to a Nvidia card? How best to remove drivers and load the new ones as well as the steps with actually swapping the cards.


----------



## jaxstraww

I mean swapping cards during the the drivers process. I know how to physically swap a card.


----------



## mAnBrEaTh

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *7ranslucen7*
> 
> Looks way better in person


Please share bios interested in seeing if there are changes.


----------



## jlhawn

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jaxstraww*
> 
> I mean swapping cards during the the drivers process. I know how to physically swap a card.


download this guys program and run it in safe mode before removing your amd gpu, the drop down at the top of the program will let you select either AMD or Nvidia drivers to remove.
some virus protection give a false positive on the program but don't worry about it as it is false.
program is free.

https://forums.geforce.com/default/topic/550192/geforce-drivers/wagnard-tools-ddu-gmp-tdr-manupulator-updated-11-05-14-/


----------



## 7ranslucen7

GM204.zip 136k .zip file


Not sure if it's any different but TPU doesn't have it listed.


----------



## mAnBrEaTh

Thank you


----------



## Azpirix

Hey I was looking at the G1 and its backplate and have one worry. If you put a waterblock on that card, the backplate becomes WAY too long. Any thoughts on what people are going to do? This may be the reason I go with MSI over the G1 since they are so close in other aspects.


----------



## smushroomed

Anyone know if the BIOS cluko's posted fixes the undervoltage issue with 970's SLI?

How hard is it to brick your card when updating the BIOS? I've never done it before, can I use any 970 BIOS on my asus 970's?


----------



## Anusha

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *smushroomed*
> 
> Anyone know if the BIOS cluko's posted fixes the undervoltage issue with 970's SLI?
> 
> How hard is it to brick your card when updating the BIOS? I've never done it before, can I use any 970 BIOS on my asus 970's?


If you are careful enough, I don't think you can brick it easily. Careful means, no crap running in the background while updating the BIOS and making sure you don't get any power interruptions.

I wouldn't flash any BIOS onto the Asus card. Especially when the power connectors are different. Asus has only one 8-pin PEG connector and the power tables in the BIOS are set for that. It is different to other cards.


----------



## smushroomed

Good point, maybe I should leave the idea of flashing ny strix behind


----------



## n4p0l3onic

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *7ranslucen7*
> 
> Looks way better in person


just where and how did you get it? and how much $$$ premium is the MSRP over the regular gaming version?


----------



## Pelinox

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *n4p0l3onic*
> 
> just where and how did you get it? and how much $$$ premium is the MSRP over the regular gaming version?


http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16814127837


----------



## VulgarDisplay88

Card is going back to retailer. Coil whine is so loud that I can hear it with a headset on. It wasn't that bad when I first got it but it seems much worse now. Tried capping fps at 60 and 30 but it is still there with both. Ran Heaven 4.0 for 24 hours with no change.

Have been playing Skyrim and it isn't there in the main menu or loading screens but as soon as the game loads it'll start. Pausing the game makes it go away and then as soon as I resume it's back again.

Really disappointed with this card







the mouse I got for free with it is awesome though - EVGA TORQ X10


----------



## HAL900

Prefect mod bios .
1.225v @ 1570/ 8150 tpd @ 70% 1350 rpm


----------



## Edkiefer

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mAnBrEaTh*
> 
> Please share bios interested in seeing if there are changes.


Looking at bios , they raise the fan rpm speed 900>1300 for the 60c temp point (rpm12) .
they raised base clocks to 1139.5 from 1114 and boost clock from 1253 to 1278.5 along with boost table ,max table clock 1455>1481 (raised 2 bins)
power and voltage tables are same .
the boost states are raised a bit for Xbar 1295>1318.5 , L2c 1310>1333 , Sys 1339.5>1363 , GPC is 1481


----------



## Xaer

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Anusha*
> 
> Is this a problem with the lack of cool air feeding in or hot air exhausted? I bet it is mostly the former, so I wonder if adding side fans directly aimed at the cards will make the temp delta be less than 10C between the two cards.


I was hoping the side fan would make a difference, but it seems it does not. The problem is that the back of the cards become quite hot, and that air is pulled in by the top card's fans. Like I said, an extra 120mm fan directly blowing onto the cards from the side does not make things much better


----------



## Edkiefer

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Xaer*
> 
> I was hoping the side fan would make a difference, but it seems it does not. The problem is that the back of the cards become quite hot, and that air is pulled in by the top card's fans. Like I said, an extra 120mm fan directly blowing onto the cards from the side does not make things much better


If you got good airflow from front to back of case, try removing the PCI slot covers above the cards .
Even if you have ones that are vented, give it a shot .
It should allow more air out these slot openings and get ride of some of heat on top of cards .


----------



## mAnBrEaTh

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Edkiefer*
> 
> Looking at bios , they raise the fan rpm speed 900>1300 for the 60c temp point (rpm12) .
> they raised base clocks to 1139.5 from 1114 and boost clock from 1253 to 1278.5 along with boost table ,max table clock 1455>1481 (raised 2 bins)
> power and voltage tables are same .
> the boost states are raised a bit for Xbar 1295>1318.5 , L2c 1310>1333 , Sys 1339.5>1363 , GPC is 1481


Yes I noticed this as well about to flash an see if it takes to my regular 4Gaming







Most interested in seeing if the same power limit issue occurs at 100%.


----------



## Edkiefer

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mAnBrEaTh*
> 
> Yes I noticed this as well about to flash an see if it takes to my regular 4Gaming
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Most interested in seeing if the same *power limit issue occurs at 100%*.


what issue is that ?

Only thing I don't like in raising the boost table is your still using same voltage table, so the lower clocks your actually running at or could at slightly lower voltage because of the shift in clock tables .
Then again they only raised 2 bins up so probably no issue at that small a change .


----------



## mAnBrEaTh

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Edkiefer*
> 
> what issue is that ?
> 
> Only thing I don't like in raising the boost table is your still using same voltage table, so the lower clocks your actually running at or could at slightly lower voltage because of the shift in clock tables .
> Then again they only raised 2 bins up so probably no issue at that small a change .


The bios was a no go for my early version of the 4Gaming. This is most likely due to MSI switching from Samsung to Hynix memory. I am talking about the 250w PL that is constant unless your increase PCIE beyond 75w as a few others reported.


----------



## smushroomed

What do I do in SLI for games that don't have profiles released yet? what happens if I leave SLI on? I've googled that forcing AFR2 can work, but what does it actually do?


----------



## Edkiefer

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mAnBrEaTh*
> 
> The bios was a no go for my early version of the 4Gaming. This is most likely due to MSI switching from Samsung to Hynix memory. I am talking about the 250w PL that is constant unless your increase PCIE beyond 75w as a few others reported.


Ok, yeh I was going to say be careful as thats newer card with different memory , just as 970 gaming changed .

Power limit, ok wasn't sure if that was what you meant .
You could always just copy over the settings ,though IMO only thing if you use AB to OC is you get better cooling if you leave it on auto .

the 2 bins higher, not going to really change anything if you use AB ,as your probably go past the point they boost at .


----------



## Fly2thesky

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *HAL900*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Prefect mod bios .
> 1.225v @ 1570/ 8150 tpd @ 70% 1350 rpm


Hello, whats your Asic ?
What is the bios you are using ?

The bios you are using has the official fan update from MSI ?

Thank you


----------



## Blackspots

Those of you getting coil whine, check your power supplies. Check how many amps are supplied on the 12V rail(s) vs how much is required for the video card. That might be a cause, if your card isn't getting enough amps.


----------



## ironhide138

IT CAME!

I dont want to spam the forum with pictures.... So look if you want











http://imgur.com/jYEhQ


Idles at 23 degrees (20 in my room atm). Havnt played anything or OC yet, so il report back.

Also, Nvidia drivers seemed to have made my colours all washed out. I went to the Nvidia control panel, switched from RGB to YCBCR and back to RGB, and it seems YCBCR seems to not be washed out at all. BUT if I stay on RGB, and slide the hue slider from 0 to anything, and back to 0, my colours arent washed out anymore. any ideas?

EDIT. The cables are ugly, I know. Im going sleeved when I switch cases this holiday (white H440) aswell as going with a CLC (maybe H100/H220)


----------



## evo161

not any res. 16:10 on DSR , why ?


----------



## Obyboby

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ironhide138*
> 
> IT CAME!
> 
> I dont want to spam the forum with pictures.... So look if you want
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> http://imgur.com/jYEhQ
> 
> 
> Idles at 23 degrees (20 in my room atm). Havnt played anything or OC yet, so il report back.
> 
> Also, Nvidia drivers seemed to have made my colours all washed out. I went to the Nvidia control panel, switched from RGB to YCBCR and back to RGB, and it seems YCBCR seems to not be washed out at all. BUT if I stay on RGB, and slide the hue slider from 0 to anything, and back to 0, my colours arent washed out anymore. any ideas?
> 
> EDIT. The cables are ugly, I know. Im going sleeved when I switch cases this holiday (white H440) aswell as going with a CLC (maybe H100/H220)


23 degrees in idle is good man! I can't go below 27







good purchase anyway







welcome to the club


----------



## Garrett1974NL

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *HAL900*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Prefect mod bios .
> 1.225v @ 1570/ 8150 tpd @ 70% 1350 rpm


Could you share your BIOS please?


----------



## ironhide138

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Obyboby*
> 
> 23 degrees in idle is good man! I can't go below 27
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> good purchase anyway
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> welcome to the club


Well I do have 2 fans pulling air in the front, 2 pulling air on the other side of the HDD cage (its like an HDD push pull sandwhich








) and 2 pulling in on the side... so its getting a fair amount of air









Anyone have any tips where I should start with a custom fan curve? Or OCing?


----------



## jlhawn

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ironhide138*
> 
> Well I do have 2 fans pulling air in the front, 2 pulling air on the other side of the HDD cage (its like an HDD push pull sandwhich
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ) and 2 pulling in on the side... so its getting a fair amount of air
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Anyone have any tips where I should start with a custom fan curve? Or OCing?


I let the gpu handle the fan and it works great.
here are my oc settings for my G1 gaming for 1605mhz


----------



## LARGE FARVA

has anyone had more success with 344.65 drivers? i keep gettin crashes in games that barely use any gpu power like l4d2...but have no problems with games that pin them to the max


----------



## jaxstraww

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jlhawn*
> 
> download this guys program and run it in safe mode before removing your amd gpu, the drop down at the top of the program will let you select either AMD or Nvidia drivers to remove.
> some virus protection give a false positive on the program but don't worry about it as it is false.
> program is free.
> 
> https://forums.geforce.com/default/topic/550192/geforce-drivers/wagnard-tools-ddu-gmp-tdr-manupulator-updated-11-05-14-/


Thanks mate.

Last question....My MoBo supports PCI-E 3 but only with Ivy and I'm running a Sandy. Will I have an issue at PCI-E 2? Guess I'm feeling like I screwed up maxing this card out unless I upgrade the Sandy chip which I didn't want to do since it runs fine with me. On top of this I bought a BenQ 1440x as well. I'm $750 into this and now feel screwed because of my older MoBo and the Sandy chip. About to cancel every order if I can.


----------



## ironhide138

You will be fine, just use your PCI-E 16x lane.


----------



## ironhide138

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jlhawn*
> 
> I let the gpu handle the fan and it works great.
> here are my oc settings for my G1 gaming for 1605mhz


Dont know If I wana jump thhhat high right away







Might start off small and OC more in the future when I start needing the performance. any ideas how high I can go without a voltage increase?


----------



## jlhawn

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ironhide138*
> 
> Dont know If I wana jump thhhat high right away
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Might start off small and OC more in the future when I start needing the performance. any ideas how high I can go without a voltage increase?


this one gave me a 1556mhz if you want to try it.
you can skip raising the voltage, I just do it for my own preference.


----------



## LARGE FARVA

i just upgraded to 344.65 from 344.48 and i still ahve no option fo dsr in my control panel *** is going on here?


----------



## ideaidea

EKWB released fullcover for 970 G4. Hoping to see blocks for G1 next week.
Why is it rotated 45 degrees?







GPU is not.


----------



## Aznlotus161

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Blackspots*
> 
> Those of you getting coil whine, check your power supplies. Check how many amps are supplied on the 12V rail(s) vs how much is required for the video card. That might be a cause, if your card isn't getting enough amps.


Agreed.

Oddly enough, I must have had a faulty PSU or something as after a couple of weeks running SLI, my HX 750 started coiling whining like crazy.

Not sure if it was the actual amp on the 12V that caused it...

It became more of a screech which made me just invest in another PSU all together. Happy with my EVGA G2 850W, definite improvement in noise.

Bad luck...will probably avoid Corsair as far as power supplies go although I have to give them props for their automated RMA site.

Waiting for replacement so I can just sell it off.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ironhide138*
> 
> 
> 
> IT CAME!
> 
> I dont want to spam the forum with pictures.... So look if you want
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> http://imgur.com/jYEhQ
> 
> 
> Idles at 23 degrees (20 in my room atm). Havnt played anything or OC yet, so il report back.
> 
> Also, Nvidia drivers seemed to have made my colours all washed out. I went to the Nvidia control panel, switched from RGB to YCBCR and back to RGB, and it seems YCBCR seems to not be washed out at all. BUT if I stay on RGB, and slide the hue slider from 0 to anything, and back to 0, my colours arent washed out anymore. any ideas?
> 
> EDIT. The cables are ugly, I know. Im going sleeved when I switch cases this holiday (white H440) aswell as going with a CLC (maybe H100/H220)


Nice one man.

Just hope you don't get any coil whining or artifacting issues (just Crysis/Crysis 2 so far) like I do atm.

The heatsink is a perfect match, nice theme going on there.









My 1st card is great, but the 2nd one caused the issues.

In the process of getting approval as I submitted my RMA.

RMAs on RMAs for my build


----------



## ironhide138

Did an hour of Crysis 2 just to see how it did, I had coil wine for the first 2 mins, but its seemed to have gone away now... The opening cinematic was apparently playing at 3k FPS, so maybe thats why ahha. playing FC3, Planetside 2... and its silent. so happy with it.


----------



## ironhide138

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ideaidea*
> 
> EKWB released fullcover for 970 G4. Hoping to see blocks for G1 next week.
> Why is it rotated 45 degrees?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> GPU is not.


like, the gigabyte g1? I really didnt expect to see blocks for it... hmmm... now H220x looks better and better.


----------



## Blackspots

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jaxstraww*
> 
> Thanks mate.
> 
> Last question....My MoBo supports PCI-E 3 but only with Ivy and I'm running a Sandy. Will I have an issue at PCI-E 2? Guess I'm feeling like I screwed up maxing this card out unless I upgrade the Sandy chip which I didn't want to do since it runs fine with me. On top of this I bought a BenQ 1440x as well. I'm $750 into this and now feel screwed because of my older MoBo and the Sandy chip. About to cancel every order if I can.


If I understand what you are saying, if you have a PCI Express 2.0 motherboard, the video card will be backwards compatible with that (and vice versa). It just makes it slower. (PCI-E 2.0 is slower in bandwidth than 3.0)\

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Aznlotus161*
> 
> Agreed.
> 
> Oddly enough, I must have had a faulty PSU or something as after a couple of weeks running SLI, my HX 750 started coiling whining like crazy.
> 
> Not sure if it was the actual amp on the 12V that caused it...
> 
> It became more of a screech which made me just invest in another PSU all together. Happy with my EVGA G2 850W, definite improvement in noise.
> 
> Bad luck...will probably avoid Corsair as far as power supplies go although I have to give them props for their automated RMA site.
> 
> Waiting for replacement so I can just sell it off.
> Nice one man.
> 
> Just hope you don't get any coil whining or artifacting issues (just Crysis/Crysis 2 so far) like I do atm.
> 
> The heatsink is a perfect match, nice theme going on there.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> My 1st card is great, but the 2nd one caused the issues.
> 
> In the process of getting approval as I submitted my RMA.
> 
> RMAs on RMAs for my build


The Corsair HX series is built by Seasonic, which is a quality manufacturer. I have a Corsair HX650W power supply.

Here's a 2014 who's who in power supply manufacturing: http://www.tomshardware.com/reviews/power-supply-psu-brands,3762.html


----------



## frag06

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Blackspots*
> 
> If I understand what you are saying, if you have a PCI Express 2.0 motherboard, the video card will be backwards compatible with that (and vice versa). It just makes it slower. (PCI-E 2.0 is slower in bandwidth than 3.0)\
> 
> The Corsair HX series is built by Seasonic, which is a quality manufacturer. I have a Corsair HX650W power supply.
> 
> Here's a 2014 who's who in power supply manufacturing: http://www.tomshardware.com/reviews/power-supply-psu-brands,3762.html


There is no performance difference between PCI-E 2.0 and 3.0 at x8 or x16.

The HX650 is made by Seasonic, the 750, 850, 1000 and 1050 are CWT. They are still very good units, though.


----------



## jlhawn

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *frag06*
> 
> There is no performance difference between PCI-E 2.0 and 3.0 at x8 or x16.
> 
> The HX650 is made by Seasonic, the 750, 850, 1000 and 1050 are CWT. They are still very good units, though.


I'm running my G1 Gaming on a 2.0 X58 board and it rocks, I too don't feel there is much difference between 2.0 and 3.0


----------



## Blackspots

So, is this a good score?


----------



## frag06

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jlhawn*
> 
> I'm running my G1 Gaming on a 2.0 X58 board and it rocks, I too don't feel there is much difference between 2.0 and 3.0


Yeah, I too was running my 970 on an X58 board for a while (it worked great) until I... upgraded. My board crapped out and I couldn't take the temp board anymore, lol









Someone did a comparison between PCI-E 2.0 and 3.0, I'll see if I can find the link.

Edit: Comparison.


----------



## jlhawn

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *frag06*
> 
> Yeah, I too was running my 970 on an X58 board for a while (it worked great) until I... upgraded. My board crapped out and I couldn't take the temp board anymore, lol
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Someone did a comparison between PCI-E 2.0 and 3.0, I'll see if I can find the link.


I'm considering a MSI Gaming 5 Z97 after the holidays with the i7 4790K thats 4.0ghz


----------



## jlhawn

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Blackspots*
> 
> So, is this a good score?


considering your cpu it's okay. overclock your cpu
I get over 3k with my system.


----------



## Blackspots

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jlhawn*
> 
> considering your cpu it's okay. overclock your cpu
> I get over 3k with my system.


Don't think you can overclock a Celeron. Aren't they locked even on the FSB? Besides, I'm going to replace it with a Core i7 4790K in February.


----------



## frag06

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jlhawn*
> 
> I'm considering a MSI Gaming 5 Z97 after the holidays with the i7 4790K thats 4.0ghz


MSI has some QC issues with their motherboards, it's usually either you get a good board and it's great (they do make good boards, they just need better QC) or you get a DOA board and need to return it. For around the same price range I usually recommend the Asus Z97-A, it's a great board; for a red theme I would take the Hero.

I went with the 4790K, it's been great so far. I paired it with a Z97-AR (same as A but with a silver theme). I was going to go for the Hero, but Micro Center had an unbeatable deal and with Skylake next year, I'll probably be upgrading then anyway.

Overall, the 4790K has been great, but I do miss my Sabertooth and 990X. Honestly, had the board not crapped out I would have probably waited for Skylake, I upgraded mostly for the new tech.

If you can wait a bit longer, you may want to since Skylake should be here late next year. Broadwell should also show up sooner or later.


----------



## Hackslash

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *frag06*
> 
> MSI has some QC issues with their motherboards, it's usually either you get a good board and it's great (they do make good boards, they just need better QC) or you get a DOA board and need to return it. For around the same price range I usually recommend the Asus Z97-A, it's a great board; for a red theme I would take the Hero.
> 
> I went with the 4790K, it's been great so far. I paired it with a Z97-AR (same as A but with a silver theme). I was going to go for the Hero, but Micro Center had an unbeatable deal and with Skylake next year, I'll probably be upgrading then anyway.
> 
> Overall, the 4790K has been great, but I do miss my Sabertooth and 990X. Honestly, had the board not crapped out I would have probably waited for Skylake, I upgraded mostly for the new tech.
> 
> If you can wait a bit longer, you may want to since Skylake should be here late next year. Broadwell should also show up sooner or later.


cpus are totally overrated you can still do everything with a 2500K....

waste of money...


----------



## frag06

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Hackslash*
> 
> cpus are totally overrated you can still do everything with a 2500K....
> 
> waste of money...


Can you elaborate? What exactly do you mean was/is a waste of money?


----------



## Hackslash

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *frag06*
> 
> Can you elaborate? Do you mean it was a waste of money for me to upgrade, it's a waste to upgrade to Skylake, or something else?


if you are coming from an AMD system switching to intel is fine.

if you had a 2500 K before upgrading was a waste of money.

if you want to "upgrade" from your 4790 K you should reconsider, since there will be no real upgrade, save the cash








trust me

if there is no change to the cpu market like intel is dominating, you can safely skip 2-3 cpu gens without running into bottlenecks for gaming.

and thats enough offtopic! sorry


----------



## ironhide138

I think what he means is (aside from X99 and DDR4) everything after Sandy Bridge hasnt been a huge upgrade.


----------



## Hackslash

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ironhide138*
> 
> I think what he means is (aside from X99 and DDR4) everything after Sandy Bridge hasnt been a huge upgrade.


ddr4 is also useless for gaming









last time offtopic! ^^


----------



## Blackspots

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Hackslash*
> 
> ddr4 is also useless for gaming
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> last time offtopic! ^^


Shush... Soon, you will only be able to use DDR4.


----------



## jlhawn

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Blackspots*
> 
> Don't think you can overclock a Celeron. Aren't they locked even on the FSB? Besides, I'm going to replace it with a Core i7 4790K in February.


I don't know anything about celeron cpu


----------



## ironhide138

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Hackslash*
> 
> ddr4 is also useless for gaming
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> last time offtopic! ^^


i know







but its the first "big jump" in a while.


----------



## frag06

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Hackslash*
> 
> if you are coming from an AMD system switching to intel is fine.
> 
> if you had a 2500 K before upgrading was a waste of money.
> 
> if you want to "upgrade" from your 4790 K you should reconsider, since there will be no real upgrade, save the cash
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> trust me
> 
> if there is no change to the cpu market like intel is dominating, you can safely skip 2-3 cpu gens without running into bottlenecks for gaming.
> 
> and thats enough offtopic! sorry


I agree that upgrading from a 2500K would be a waste, which is why waiting until Skylake would be the best thing to do.

I'll be looking at Skylake before buying, of course, but I'll probably still upgrade (if it's a worthy upgrade).


----------



## ironhide138

lets be honest... were all consumer slaves who like shiney things. Well upgrade as soon as a cool looking MOBO that matches our systems colour scheme comes out.

That Asus x99 deluxe....I...I cant.


----------



## frag06

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ironhide138*
> 
> lets be honest... were all consumer slaves who like shiney things. Well upgrade as soon as a cool looking MOBO that matches our systems colour scheme comes out.
> 
> That Asus x99 deluxe....I...I cant.












The life of an enthusiast...


----------



## ironhide138

Im not even an enthusiast (my builds proof)... Im just a sucker for cool looking things. the ONLY reason Im getting a H440 soon. hell, my cooling will probably be worse


----------



## Asus11

does anyone know what EK block I can use on this gtx 970?


----------



## Aznlotus161

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Asus11*
> 
> does anyone know what EK block I can use on this gtx 970?


Have you looked at their cooling configurator?

http://www.coolingconfigurator.com/

Most of the 970s' full-cover water blocks are still listed as "Coming soon".

I do know that the MSI 970 has full water blocks that are readily available right now.


----------



## adwerk

What kinda risks are there for lowering the idle rpm on the G1 fans (from 34->10%)? From that I can hear, they still spin up just fine under load after mod. It just seems strange (to me) they'd set them to idle this high for no reason, not even allowing you to change it through afterburner.

My comp is build to be quiet, so I really wouldnt mind abit more heat and less noise.

-cheers


----------



## frag06

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ironhide138*
> 
> Im not even an enthusiast (my builds proof)... Im just a sucker for cool looking things. the ONLY reason Im getting a H440 soon. hell, my cooling will probably be worse


The H440 is an awesome looking case, though








Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Aznlotus161*
> 
> Have you looked at their cooling configurator?
> 
> http://www.coolingconfigurator.com/
> 
> Most of the 970s' full-cover water blocks are still listed as "Coming soon".
> 
> I do know that the MSI 970 has full water blocks that are readily available right now.


IIRC, EK said mid November, so EK's blocks should be showing up soon.

Edit: They can be back-ordered for $130.


----------



## Telemaq

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *LARGE FARVA*
> 
> has anyone had more success with 344.65 drivers? i keep gettin crashes in games that barely use any gpu power like l4d2...but have no problems with games that pin them to the max


I am in the same boat. Got my G1 clocked past 1500MHz and was going to call it a day until it started crashing in my favorite game (StarCraft 2). I started to downclock and eventually ran the card bone stock. And it still crashes. The card doesnt even boost, and GPU load is around 30-40% most of the time. Still crashes.


----------



## TFL Replica

That's odd. I haven't had any crashes with 344.65 so far.


----------



## Hequaqua

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jlhawn*
> 
> considering your cpu it's okay. overclock your cpu
> I get over 3k with my system.


Here is mine, but I have a question:


It has my memory right 8000Mhz. It shows my Graphics @ 1640Mhz, which is not right. It should have been 1539Mhz. I used Afterburner, and I also use HWiNFO64. They both showed the same.

Anyone else notice that when you run it, or do they match your settings.


----------



## jonny30bass

Just to let you guys know Windows 10 will give you around 200 more points on your graphics score for 3dmark firestrike than on windows 7. I just tested it, and I went from 13.5k to 13.7k with clocks at 1545/8000.


----------



## brochachoz

I've got to share something weird that I just noticed.. I took a screen shot on GPU-Z of the first Zotac Amp! Omega I had *that* I returned because it was defective and is always at 90 Celsius at 100% and kept on throttling even at stock clocks and is artifacting so bad.



and here's the replacement I got and the information on the "Graphics Card" tab on GPU-Z is different from the defective one.



can anyone explain why and how this happened?


----------



## aphrex

I just wanted to share this with you guys.
These cards feel solid, and none of them have coil whine.


----------



## JCH979

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Hequaqua*
> 
> Here is mine, but I have a question:
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It has my memory right 8000Mhz. It shows my Graphics @ 1640Mhz, which is not right. It should have been 1539Mhz. I used Afterburner, and I also use HWiNFO64. They both showed the same.
> 
> Anyone else notice that when you run it, or do they match your settings.


I got something similar happening with Valley showing clocks incorrectly, though I was running my 970 at stock. I remember HWiNFO64 and GPU-Z showing correct readings.


----------



## jonny30bass

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *brochachoz*
> 
> I've got to share something weird that I just noticed.. I took a screen shot on GPU-Z of the first Zotac Amp! Omega I had *that* I returned because it was defective and is always at 90 Celsius at 100% and kept on throttling even at stock clocks and is artifacting so bad.
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> and here's the replacement I got and the information on the "Graphics Card" tab on GPU-Z is different from the defective one.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> can anyone explain why and how this happened?


It's because in the first screenshot you were using an outdated GPU-Z that doesn't report the information correctly for the GTX 900 series cards.


----------



## illidan2000

hi all,
I own 2x970 gigabyte windforce 3x OC in SLI and I have a problem that I know it's common:
in some cases, ex. when a game puts its "game over" screen, the cards lower a bit their frequencies on cores and also voltages.
I'm on 1550/7800 1.225v and I have in those situations a 1350/1.038v that causes crashes on games. How can I force 1.225v in all 3d situations.
With Maxwell II tweaker I'm managing to mod my own bios, but I don't know if putting P00, P02 and P05 to min and max 1.225 is enough and also if it will work.
can you help me?

does already exist a modded bios for my card that do what i want?

this is my bios:
https://www.mediafire.com/?qaicfa49n43q3pv


----------



## TahoeDust

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Hequaqua*
> 
> Here is mine, but I have a question:
> 
> 
> It has my memory right 8000Mhz. It shows my Graphics @ 1640Mhz, which is not right. It should have been 1539Mhz. I used Afterburner, and I also use HWiNFO64. They both showed the same.
> 
> Anyone else notice that when you run it, or do they match your settings.


Yeah, it does report clock speed higher than actual for some reason. Here is mine and what it was running at...


----------



## ltlukelt

I'm planning on buying the G1 Gaming for my latest build, but I have a small query regarding power usage when overclocked.

My current PSU is the Silverstone ST45SF-G 450W Gold. In the past, this run a GTX 780 at stock perfectly fine. That's with a i5-4690k at stock also.

I realise power consumption is generally lower with maxwell, but how much power would a G1 with a reasonable overclock use? Enough for 450W?


----------



## TFL Replica

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ltlukelt*
> 
> I'm planning on buying the G1 Gaming for my latest build, but I have a small query regarding power usage when overclocked.
> My current PSU is the Silverstone ST45SF-G 450W Gold. In the past, this run a GTX 780 at stock perfectly fine. That's with a i5-4690k at stock also.
> 
> I realise power consumption is generally lower with maxwell, but how much power would a G1 with a reasonable overclock use? Enough for 450W?


This should shed some light on that: http://www.guru3d.com/articles_pages/gigabyte_geforce_gtx_970_g1_gaming_review,7.html

According to G3D, the G1 (which is factory overclocked) uses about 61w less than a stock clocked GTX 780.


----------



## ltlukelt

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TFL Replica*
> 
> This should shed some light on that: http://www.guru3d.com/articles_pages/gigabyte_geforce_gtx_970_g1_gaming_review,7.html
> 
> According to G3D, the G1 (which is factory overclocked) uses about 61w less than a stock clocked GTX 780.


Cheers for that link. Looks like I'll be safe even with some additional overclocking.


----------



## RaleighStClair

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Hequaqua*
> 
> Here is mine, but I have a question:
> 
> 
> It has my memory right 8000Mhz. It shows my Graphics @ 1640Mhz, which is not right. It should have been 1539Mhz. I used Afterburner, and I also use HWiNFO64. They both showed the same.
> 
> Anyone else notice that when you run it, or do they match your settings.


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Hequaqua*
> 
> Here is mine, but I have a question:
> 
> 
> It has my memory right 8000Mhz. It shows my Graphics @ 1640Mhz, which is not right. It should have been 1539Mhz. I used Afterburner, and I also use HWiNFO64. They both showed the same.
> 
> Anyone else notice that when you run it, or do they match your settings.


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *JCH979*
> 
> I got something similar happening with Valley showing clocks incorrectly, though I was running my 970 at stock. I remember HWiNFO64 and GPU-Z showing correct readings.


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TahoeDust*
> 
> Yeah, it does report clock speed higher than actual for some reason. Here is mine and what it was running at...


It would help if you guys would choose the Extreme HD preset instead of a custom setting to show your Valley scores. The entire point is to show correlation between various hardware using the software as a neutral. That makes me sound like a nerd but the whole idea here is to get an idea of where "we" stand in relation to others with similar hardware. EXTREME HD please.


----------



## JCH979

I always use the Extreme HD preset


----------



## perik

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *RaleighStClair*
> 
> It would help if you guys would choose the Extreme HD preset instead of a custom setting to show your Valley scores. The entire point is to show correlation between various hardware using the software as a neutral. That makes me sound like a nerd but the whole idea here is to get an idea of where "we" stand in relation to others with similar hardware. EXTREME HD please.


Thumbs up for this one.
I was thinking my card is crap with the scores around 2830.
It never crossed my mind to check the settings on the screens posted here.







A noobish way to get frustrated.


----------



## RaleighStClair

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *JCH979*
> 
> I always use the Extreme HD preset


Yeah its, uh kinda why I threw it in there. It helps validate my point. Context my friend... it saves the day!


----------



## TahoeDust

I usually run it in Extreme HD, but ran it in the same setting as the post I quoted for a comparison...


----------



## Mato87

So far from what I've read in this lovely thread, most of you bought the G1 Gaming gtx 970 from gigabyte, it would be awesome if someone would count how many people actually bought this card and compare it to the other brands


----------



## MikeGR7

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ironhide138*
> 
> 
> 
> IT CAME!
> 
> I dont want to spam the forum with pictures.... So look if you want
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> http://imgur.com/jYEhQ
> 
> 
> Idles at 23 degrees (20 in my room atm). Havnt played anything or OC yet, so il report back.
> 
> *Also, Nvidia drivers seemed to have made my colours all washed out.* I went to the Nvidia control panel, switched from RGB to YCBCR and back to RGB, and it seems YCBCR seems to not be washed out at all. BUT if I stay on RGB, and slide the hue slider from 0 to anything, and back to 0, my colours arent washed out anymore. any ideas?
> 
> EDIT. The cables are ugly, I know. Im going sleeved when I switch cases this holiday (white H440) aswell as going with a CLC (maybe H100/H220)


Looks like no one helped this guy.
Mate it's a common issue with nvidia drivers.
Don't worry it's easily fixable.
Put everything in Control panel at default as that settings are not the problem.
Download my attachement. Run it and click "Set Full Range" in the upper right corner. Reboot. Voila! Perect colours!

NVRGBFullRangeToggle.zip 6k .zip file


Hope i helped.


----------



## ondoy

one of the strix fans is not turning even when set to 100%, only the other one is turning .
is there a fix for this ? or should i have this rma'ed ?


----------



## evo161

not any res. 16:10 on DSR , why ?


----------



## TFL Replica

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *evo161*
> 
> not any res. 16:10 on DSR , why ?


DSR uses multiples of your native resolution. A 16:10 monitor should result in 16:10 DSR options.


----------



## esseci59

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MikeGR7*
> 
> Looks like no one helped this guy.
> Mate it's a common issue with nvidia drivers.
> Don't worry it's easily fixable.
> Put everything in Control panel at default as that settings are not the problem.
> Download my attachement. Run it and click "Set Full Range" in the upper right corner. Reboot. Voila! Perect colours!
> 
> NVRGBFullRangeToggle.zip 6k .zip file
> 
> 
> Hope i helped.


THANKS A LOT!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Hequaqua

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *RaleighStClair*
> 
> It would help if you guys would choose the Extreme HD preset instead of a custom setting to show your Valley scores. The entire point is to show correlation between various hardware using the software as a neutral. That makes me sound like a nerd but the whole idea here is to get an idea of where "we" stand in relation to others with similar hardware. EXTREME HD please.


I've ran it in Extreme, but the OP showed his score with Custom. We were comparing those scores in relationship to each other. I think most people can see that the AA has been turned down. Here is my score taken about 10 minutes before changing it to custom.



I will say ALL the scores are misleading. It shows your CPU speed wrong as well.


----------



## Clukos

Running some benchmarks on AC:Unity on my system, single 970. My 2 minute benchmark starts from the café and i freerun from the road (to encounter more npcs) up until the main gate of Notre Dame where you can find about 200-300 npcs then i move on to the catacombs underground until the benchmark is finished.

1080p



1440p



Images from these settings (be wary when opening, about 19 uncompressed 1440p images)


Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


----------



## Hequaqua

Those pics look fantastic!!

Sweet looking numbers too.


----------



## illidan2000

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *illidan2000*
> 
> hi all,
> I own 2x970 gigabyte windforce 3x OC in SLI and I have a problem that I know it's common:
> in some cases, ex. when a game puts its "game over" screen, the cards lower a bit their frequencies on cores and also voltages.
> I'm on 1550/7800 1.225v and I have in those situations a 1350/1.038v that causes crashes on games. How can I force 1.225v in all 3d situations.
> With Maxwell II tweaker I'm managing to mod my own bios, but I don't know if putting P00, P02 and P05 to min and max 1.225 is enough and also if it will work.
> can you help me?
> 
> does already exist a modded bios for my card that do what i want?
> 
> this is my bios:
> https://www.mediafire.com/?qaicfa49n43q3pv


i modified P05 to 1.175 and i have no longer crashes.
otherwise, also in desktop I have 1.175v always


----------



## Rahldrac

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Clukos*
> 
> Running some benchmarks on AC:Unity on my system, single 970. My 2 minutes benchmark starts from the café and i free run from the road (to encounter more npcs) up until the main gate of Notre Dame where you can find about 200-300 npcs then i move on to the catacombs underground until the benchmark is finished.
> 
> 1080p
> 
> 
> 
> 1440p
> 
> 
> 
> [/spoiler]


Anybody know about 970 SLI performance? I don't really want to buy it before they have fixed all the bugs.


----------



## JoeDirt

Imagine what these cards will do once DirectX 12 lands and the milti-frame AA drivers are out.


----------



## Clukos

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Rahldrac*
> 
> Anybody know about 970 SLI performance? I don't really want to buy it before they have fixed all the bugs.


They just released a patch that improves Sli support, Nvidia also released a new Sli profile. Dual 970s should run both 1080p and 1440p just fine.


----------



## ironhide138

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MikeGR7*
> 
> Looks like no one helped this guy.
> Mate it's a common issue with nvidia drivers.
> Don't worry it's easily fixable.
> Put everything in Control panel at default as that settings are not the problem.
> Download my attachement. Run it and click "Set Full Range" in the upper right corner. Reboot. Voila! Perect colours!
> 
> NVRGBFullRangeToggle.zip 6k .zip file
> 
> 
> Hope i helped.


Hey, I found this on Google and it worked like a charm. Thanks though


----------



## Blackspots

Ok, here's my Unigine benchmark at extreme settings.


----------



## jlhawn

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Hequaqua*
> 
> Here is mine, but I have a question:
> 
> 
> It has my memory right 8000Mhz. It shows my Graphics @ 1640Mhz, which is not right. It should have been 1539Mhz. I used Afterburner, and I also use HWiNFO64. They both showed the same.
> 
> Anyone else notice that when you run it, or do they match your settings.


valley always shows the incorrect mhz in the top right corner when running, no matter what mine is set at it always shows way higher at 1640mhz


----------



## jlhawn

earlier I posted the wrong one with ultra settings, here is mine with extream HD


----------



## Mato87

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Clukos*
> 
> They just released a patch that improves Sli support, Nvidia also released a new Sli profile. Dual 970s should run both 1080p and 1440p just fine.


sli profile for what? for overall better performance ? where can I get it? I have massive issues with sli in shadow of mordor, unity and watch dogs.


----------



## ssgtnubb

Just ran Valley a few times, running (2) Gigabyte G1's


----------



## MikeGR7

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mato87*
> 
> sli profile for what? for overall better performance ? where can I get it? I have massive issues with sli in shadow of mordor, unity and watch dogs.


What issues do you have on shadow of mordor?
I think i can help.


----------



## reg66

please help! i own a gigabyte gtx 970 g1. everything is stock, the only thing i've changed in PrecisionX is power target to 100% and gpu target temp (locked) goes to 80 degrees. when i run FurMark i'm seeing temps go up to 80degrees. *is this normal?* i've read that others don't go above around 62degrees at stock.

i don't even want to attempt to overclock at those temps


----------



## jlhawn

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *reg66*
> 
> please help! i own a gigabyte gtx 970 g1. everything is stock, the only thing i've changed in PrecisionX is power target to 100% and gpu target temp (locked) goes to 80 degrees. when i run FurMark i'm seeing temps go up to 80degrees. *is this normal?* i've read that others don't go above around 62degrees at stock.
> 
> i don't even want to attempt to overclock at those temps


Furmark will destroy your gpu.
use the render test from GPU-Z


----------



## reg66

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jlhawn*
> 
> Furmark will destroy your gpu.
> use the render test from GPU-Z


sorry to be a dumb ass, i can't find render test in gpu-z. where is it? running the latest gpu-z, man i can't see any option for render test!


----------



## frag06

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *reg66*
> 
> sorry to be a dumb ass, i can't find render test in gpu-z. where is it? running the latest gpu-z, man i can't see any option for render test!


It's the question mark next to your Bus Interface information. Click it and a box will pop up asking to start the render test.

It's an easy thing to miss.


----------



## TahoeDust

Here is the Extreme HD setting bench...


----------



## jlhawn

click the question mark first, then select sensors then start render test. and no you are not dumb, I found out a year ago by asking just like you are.


----------



## reg66

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *frag06*
> 
> It's the question mark next to your Bus Interface information. Click it and a box will pop up asking to start the render test.


cheers, hadn't seen that!

much better now, i'm getting 61 degrees.

is Unigine Valley any good for benchmarking, rather than furmark?


----------



## jlhawn

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *reg66*
> 
> cheers, hadn't seen that!
> 
> much better now, i'm getting 61 degrees.
> 
> is Unigine Valley any good for benchmarking, rather than furmark?


yes use valley and heaven 4.0


----------



## reg66

what are the safe settings for overclocking this card (gigabyte gtx 970 gaming g1) - does it mainly go by temps, as long as they're ok then the gpu is ok? what are the safe max temps of this card?

EDIT: here's what i'm going to do, can anyone confirm this is ok?

Power Limit = 100%
Core Clock = +150
Memory Clock = +200

no core voltage change.

does this sound good?

sorry, i've just started playing games at nearly 40yrs (!) and i want to get the most out of this card - i'm a complete noob to all this gpu stuff.
other rig info: i5 2500K @ 4.5, asus maximus IV gene-z/gen 3, EVGA Supernova 850W Fully Modular 80+ Gold, Gigabyte GTX 970 Gaming G1, Dark Rock Pro 2


----------



## Jam0r

1584 core & 2049 memory

Extreme HD preset


----------



## jlhawn

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *reg66*
> 
> what are the safe settings for overclocking this card (gigabyte gtx 970 gaming g1) - does it mainly go by temps, as long as they're ok then the gpu is ok? what are the safe max temps of this card?
> 
> EDIT: here's what i'm going to do, can anyone confirm this is ok?
> 
> Power Limit = 100%
> Core Clock = +150
> Memory Clock = +200
> 
> no core voltage change.
> 
> does this sound good?
> 
> sorry, i've just started playing games at nearly 40yrs (!) and i want to get the most out of this card - i'm a complete noob to all this gpu stuff.
> other rig info: i5 2500K @ 4.5, asus maximus IV gene-z/gen 3, EVGA Supernova 850W Fully Modular 80+ Gold, Gigabyte GTX 970 Gaming G1, Dark Rock Pro 2


here are mine with the same card
first one puts me over 1500mhz 2nd one puts me over 1600mhz


----------



## Rhadamanthis

guys want question for user 970

i have gigabyte g1 970, bios update is .62 or b4? i have rev 1.0


----------



## Aznlotus161

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Rhadamanthis*
> 
> guys want question for user 970
> 
> i have gigabyte g1 970, bios update is .62 or b4? i have rev 1.0


If I'm understanding you right, are you asking what bios you have?

Download GPU-Z and see "BIOS Version".

If you want to flash:

Collection of Gigabyte 970 BIOS, make sure you download the right one.

http://www.techpowerup.com/vgabios/index.php?manufacturer=Gigabyte&model=GTX+970


----------



## jaxstraww

How do you know which one is the right one?


----------



## reg66

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jlhawn*
> 
> here are mine with the same card
> first one puts me over 1500mhz 2nd one puts me over 1600mhz


is the 2nd overclock still quite safe to do as long as temps are ok, or would i be pushing the card to its absolute max? ie. danger zone?

oh, and thanks for the help +rep'd

EDIT: tried the 2nd one, Valley won't even show after loading, just a black screen then PC froze. all settings the same, should i try and up the voltage a smidge, or something else? or did i just dip out of the silicon lottery?


----------



## Rhadamanthis

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Aznlotus161*
> 
> If I'm understanding you right, are you asking what bios you have?
> 
> Download GPU-Z and see "BIOS Version".
> 
> If you want to flash:
> 
> Collection of Gigabyte 970 BIOS, make sure you download the right one.
> 
> http://www.techpowerup.com/vgabios/index.php?manufacturer=Gigabyte&model=GTX+970


i have final .62, i want to say if i do flash .b4 that is last update?


----------



## jlhawn

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *reg66*
> 
> is the 2nd overclock still quite safe to do as long as temps are ok, or would i be pushing the card to its absolute max? ie. danger zone?
> 
> oh, and thanks for the help +rep'd
> 
> EDIT: tried the 2nd one, Valley won't even show after loading, just a black screen then PC froze. all settings the same, should i try and up the voltage a smidge, or something else? or did i just dip out of the silicon lottery?


yes the 2nd oc setting for 1605mhz is a little to much for the gpu, I only tried it once and it was stable in the benchmark but one of my games didn't like it and I had a TDR.
I just use my first one to run the 1556mhz which all my programs are happy with. the 1605mhz gave me a max temp of 76c. the 1556mhz gives me a max temp of 68c


----------



## AngryGoldfish

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *smushroomed*
> 
> What do I do in SLI for games that don't have profiles released yet? what happens if I leave SLI on? I've googled that forcing AFR2 can work, but what does it actually do?


Games that do not effectively support SLI can cause glitches, but usually it's just a capped frame rate where one card is doing all the work and the other one is essentially inoperative.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jlhawn*
> 
> I'm considering a MSI Gaming 5 Z97 after the holidays with the i7 4790K thats 4.0ghz


If you're debating upgrading your CPU and mobo after Christmas, consider waiting another few months for Broadwell, and maybe even Skylate later in the year. Unless you're in dire need of upgrading, it might be worth looking into whether you'll benefit from waiting, if even to pick up the 4790K, which is fantastic at almost anything, at a cheaper price.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Rahldrac*
> 
> Anybody know about 970 SLI performance? I don't really want to buy it before they have fixed all the bugs.


Total Biscuit experienced terrible results with his SLI 980's. I imagine things have been fixed somewhat since then, and that his particular software versions were incompatible in some way with the game.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ssgtnubb*
> 
> Just ran Valley a few times, running (2) Gigabyte G1's


Man, they scale pretty well.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *reg66*
> 
> is the 2nd overclock still quite safe to do as long as temps are ok, or would i be pushing the card to its absolute max? ie. danger zone?
> 
> oh, and thanks for the help +rep'd
> 
> EDIT: tried the 2nd one, Valley won't even show after loading, just a black screen then PC froze. all settings the same, should i try and up the voltage a smidge?


I would personally not recommend upping the voltage yet. Lower your core clock first in small increments until you find a stable clock for your particular GPU. If it's not good enough for you and you want more, increase the voltage slightly and check temps. Factor in case temperatures as well. Raise your core clock back up bit by bit until you're unstable again. Then repeat the process. That's how I might do it, however others might offer a different approach. Do a little YouTubing on overclock cards (it doesn't have to be 970). That's, again, how I would do it.


----------



## jlhawn

right click the gpu-z bar at the top and then select "read ASIC Quality"
it shows how good a chip you have.


----------



## Aznlotus161

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Rhadamanthis*
> 
> i have final .62, i want to say if i do flash .b4 that is last update?


Take a look at the link I posted.

The latest BIOS for G1 is 84.04.1F.00.FD.


----------



## jlhawn

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *AngryGoldfish*
> 
> Games that do not effectively support SLI can cause glitches, but usually it's just a capped frame rate where one card is doing all the work and the other one is essentially inoperative.
> If you're debating upgrading your CPU and mobo after Christmas, consider waiting another few months for Broadwell, and maybe even Skylate later in the year. Unless you're in dire need of upgrading, it might be worth looking into whether you'll benefit from waiting, if even to pick up the 4790K, which is fantastic at almost anything, at a cheaper price.
> Total Biscuit experienced terrible results with his SLI 980's. I imagine things have been fixed somewhat since then, and that his particular software versions were incompatible in some way with the game.
> Man, they scale pretty well.
> I would personally not recommend upping the voltage yet. Lower your core clock first in small increments until you find a stable clock for your particular GPU. If it's not good enough for you and you want more, increase the voltage slightly and check temps. Factor in case temperatures as well. Raise your core clock back up bit by bit until you're unstable again. Then repeat the process. That's how I might do it, however others might offer a different approach. Do a little YouTubing on overclock cards (it doesn't have to be 970). That's, again, how I would do it.


yes I think I'll take your advice and wait for the other intel chipsets and see what they are, my system still does a very good job for me so there really is no hurry.


----------



## reg66

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jlhawn*
> 
> yes the 2nd oc setting for 1605mhz is a little to much for the gpu, I only tried it once and it was stable in the benchmark but one of my games didn't like it and I had a TDR.
> I just use my first one to run the 1556mhz which all my programs are happy with. the 1605mhz gave me a max temp of 76c. the 1556mhz gives me a max temp of 68c


cool thanks (+rep'd)


----------



## reg66

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *AngryGoldfish*
> 
> I would personally not recommend upping the voltage yet. Lower your core clock first in small increments until you find a stable clock for your particular GPU. If it's not good enough for you and you want more, increase the voltage slightly and check temps. Factor in case temperatures as well. Raise your core clock back up bit by bit until you're unstable again. Then repeat the process. That's how I might do it, however others might offer a different approach. Do a little YouTubing on overclock cards (it doesn't have to be 970). That's, again, how I would do it.


thanks dude (+rep'd) i think i'll just stick with the first option - getting core clock:1559.5/memory clock:1900.8


----------



## Rhadamanthis

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Aznlotus161*
> 
> Take a look at the link I posted.
> 
> The latest BIOS for G1 is 84.04.1F.00.FD.


.FD for card 1458 367A
.62 and b4 for 1458 366A

can i flash?


----------



## Obyboby

Got good stability with my G1 (1575/8000). Will try to get to 1600 MHz soon as I have a chance. If that doesn't work, I'll be more than happy with my 1575 MHz XD


----------



## TahoeDust

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Obyboby*
> 
> Got good stability with my G1 (1575/8000). Will try to get to 1600 MHz soon as I have a chance. If that doesn't work, I'll be more than happy with my 1575 MHz XD


What bios are you running?


----------



## Obyboby

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TahoeDust*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Obyboby*
> 
> Got good stability with my G1 (1575/8000). Will try to get to 1600 MHz soon as I have a chance. If that doesn't work, I'll be more than happy with my 1575 MHz XD
> 
> 
> 
> What bios are you running?
Click to expand...

No Limits v7. I actually copied the values from it and typed them in my card's original BIOS to make sure it was fully compatible, but yeah, the values are taken from there. But now it's the hardest part: I already tried cranking the core up to 1.6 GHz but Crysis 3 started having bad artifacts and crashed. At 1590 MHz I remember CS:GO crashed my video driver during a competitive match..

1575 looks quite stable in AC:Unity, I will keep it for a while and test it with the games I mentioned before, and if it's all good I will take a few steps more









My card has a really low ASIC score btw, (61.1%), hence why I'm finding it hard to reach those 1600 MHz








I wonder if PCI-e 3.0 is going to do any difference to my overclocks? I'm now on 2.0 but will swap motherboards soon, together with a new CPU. I wonder if the new parts will help with the GPU overclocking.


----------



## Garrett1974NL

Can anyone mod the MSI Gaming GTX970 bios (higher power limit) and post it here plz?


----------



## Hequaqua

I have been doing some OC'ing of my MSI GTX970 and really haven't had any issues. I really haven't used Gpu-Z that much and I had a question.

Here are 3 reading that I took with Gpu-Z. The first is totally stock. the second and third are my oc's.



PerfCap Reason?

Does that mean that Voltage Reliability on the first two are limiting my performance? The last one it is that, and Limit by operating voltage, am I being limited?

I have had no real issues in benchmarking or gaming. I ran the third OC on BF4 last night for over an hour. No crashes. Temp was 60°(C).

Should I be concerned?


----------



## Hequaqua

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Garrett1974NL*
> 
> Can anyone mod the MSI Gaming GTX970 bios (higher power limit) and post it here plz?


I'm new to all this. The highest I can get my power up to is 1.250v.


----------



## Degree

Just installed my G1 GTX 970 and the ASIC is 67.7%, is this going to be a problem?


----------



## jlhawn

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Degree*
> 
> Just installed my G1 GTX 970 and the ASIC is 67.7%, is this going to be a problem?


no it will be fine, here is mine and I have reached 1605mhz overclock


----------



## Degree

Alright thanks!

I'll leave it stock for now and overclock it later in the week when I have time, finals are coming up


----------



## ironhide138

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Degree*
> 
> Just installed my G1 GTX 970 and the ASIC is 67.7%, is this going to be a problem?


i got mine yesterday. whats an asic? and how do you find yours?


----------



## jlhawn

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Degree*
> 
> Alright thanks!
> 
> I'll leave it stock for now and overclock it later in the week when I have time, finals are coming up


I just overclock for fun and to see how high it can go, after that I put it back to the clock speed set by the manufacturer (Gigabyte)
for my gaming and every day task. I do run the overclock in a few games and benchmarks for about 30mins to see if it's a stable overclock then it goes back to
it's original clock.


----------



## jlhawn

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ironhide138*
> 
> i got mine yesterday. whats an asic? and how do you find yours?


right click the GPU-Z bar at the top and then select the read ASIC quality


----------



## evo161

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TFL Replica*
> 
> DSR uses multiples of your native resolution. A 16:10 monitor should result in 16:10 DSR options.


no any 16:10 res. ! Iam using 16:10 monitor but only result 1080p native dsr res.


----------



## ironhide138

I got 71.4, is that good?


----------



## Fighting Games

Just filled the form out to join the club.. Validation> frvyd

Am running my 2x evga gtx 970 sc acx @ stock at the moment.. I get "2469" while i've seen people running one card get higher than that. what gives..

I've also noticed alot of people using Windows 7 64-bit.. Why is this? Am using Win 8.1 pro and all tho i know its not Os related i've been getting alot of bad performance issues out of my gtx 970'sli..

Evga Gtx 970 sc sli @ stock.. is this expected with no Oc?


----------



## jlhawn

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ironhide138*
> 
> I got 71.4, is that good?


yes thats good, better than mine.
you got a good chip.


----------



## jlhawn

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Fighting Games*
> 
> Just filled the form out to join the club.. Validation> frvyd
> 
> Am running my 2x evga gtx 970 sc acx @ stock at the moment.. I get "2469" while i've seen people running one card get higher than that. what gives..
> 
> I've also noticed alot of people using Windows 7 64-bit.. Why is this? Am using Win 8.1 pro and all tho i know its not Os related i've been getting alot of bad performance issues out of my gtx 970'sli..
> 
> Sorry for the small pic
> http://s50.photobucket.com/user/marcus_anthony3/media/Untitled35_zps1290b1a4.png.html


looks like even though valley is showing 2 gpu's is it using both of them? you should be double my score.
I also noticed your fps counter top left of screen, don't know why but I get a better score by not running any programs while running a benchmark except GPU-Z.


----------



## Cerax

Here mine but i have coil whine issue should i keep it or ask for RMA?


----------



## TahoeDust

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Cerax*
> 
> 
> 
> Here mine but i have coil whine issue should i keep it or ask for RMA?


How long have you had it? Run some benchmarks, heat it up, and see if the coil whine persists.


----------



## ironhide138

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jlhawn*
> 
> yes thats good, better than mine.
> you got a good chip.


yaaay, i have no idea what it is and it probably wont make any difference to me, but yaaaay,


----------



## Cerax

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TahoeDust*
> 
> How long have you had it? Run some benchmarks, heat it up, and see if the coil whine persists.


I have it since last week. Ok thx i will do that.


----------



## jlhawn

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ironhide138*
> 
> yaaay, i have no idea what it is and it probably wont make any difference to me, but yaaaay,


I don't think the numbers are that important, mine is 68 and my gpu overclocks to 1605mhz with no problem.
yours will do the same.


----------



## Degree

Guess I'm lucky, installed for about 4 hours now and no coil whine, unless its not loud enough to mask my fans


----------



## juano

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jlhawn*
> 
> I don't think the numbers are that important, mine is 68 and my gpu overclocks to 1605mhz with no problem.
> yours will do the same.


Where are you seeing this 1605Mhz number? I know there's a reporting error in the unigine benchmarks that over estimates the clock by like 130Mhz, but other than that I can't understand all the people claiming 1600MHz on 970s, that's a whole lot higher than any of the 5 970s I've played with could do.


----------



## jlhawn

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *juano*
> 
> Where are you seeing this 1605Mhz number? I know there's a reporting error in the unigine benchmarks that over estimates the clock by like 130Mhz, but other than that I can't understand all the people claiming 1600MHz on 970s, that's a whole lot higher than any of the 5 970s I've played with could do.


this is mine


----------



## Hequaqua

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *juano*
> 
> Where are you seeing this 1605Mhz number? I know there's a reporting error in the unigine benchmarks that over estimates the clock by like 130Mhz, but other than that I can't understand all the people claiming 1600MHz on 970s, that's a whole lot higher than any of the 5 970s I've played with could do.


I got to about 1570mhz. It seems that I am very limited on the voltage 1.250v. I read that my card will throttle back to 1542mhz.


----------



## godgxjs

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *juano*
> 
> Where are you seeing this 1605Mhz number? I know there's a reporting error in the unigine benchmarks that over estimates the clock by like 130Mhz, but other than that I can't understand all the people claiming 1600MHz on 970s, that's a whole lot higher than any of the 5 970s I've played with could do.


The main reason for this is that most people don't really know what a stable clock truly means. Most people are just running some benchmarks and games, and if it doesn't crash or show noticeable artifacts, then they call it stable. Well I have news for you, if you want to know if your clock is truly stable, test it with a program that has a built in artifact detector.

For example, use http://www.ocbase.com/index.php/download

Run that for at least 30 minutes, and then see if it gives you 0 errors.

For reference, the settings I used were DX11, shader complexity 3, and FPS limit 180. If you don't set a limit for FPS, it will most likely hit power limit and throttle, which is not proper for reliable stability testing.

I'm almost 100% certain that if everyone tested their "stable" clocks using this program, the results would be very different to say the least.

Please go ahead and try it, let me know what you guys find.


----------



## TahoeDust

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *juano*
> 
> Where are you seeing this 1605Mhz number? I know there's a reporting error in the unigine benchmarks that over estimates the clock by like 130Mhz, but other than that I can't understand all the people claiming 1600MHz on 970s, that's a whole lot higher than any of the 5 970s I've played with could do.


+1. I have a 79.8 ASIC card and can't get 1600 stable enough to keep it there. My everyday 24/7 rock solid is at 1515MHz/2000Mhz. I may be able to push it a little higher, but I don't see anyway it would be stable enough at 1600 to keep it there. I mean, I can clock it high and get it to render on GPU-z...


----------



## LuminatX

just picked up my 970 with a ASIC quality of 77% now to benchmark, then start overclocking!


----------



## ondoy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Fighting Games*
> 
> Just filled the form out to join the club.. Validation> frvyd
> 
> Am running my 2x evga gtx 970 sc acx @ stock at the moment.. I get "2469" while i've seen people running one card get higher than that. what gives..
> 
> I've also noticed alot of people using Windows 7 64-bit.. Why is this? Am using Win 8.1 pro and all tho i know its not Os related i've been getting alot of bad performance issues out of my gtx 970'sli..
> 
> Evga Gtx 970 sc sli @ stock.. is this expected with no Oc?


here's mine strix sli @ stock for reference

http://cdn.overclock.net/2/26/267701b1_zrxbpLT.png


----------



## jlhawn

I don't run mine overclocked all the time, if people would read my earlier post I only do it for fun to see how high it can go and then I put it back to the clock speed it came with when I bought it.
don't know whats going on tonight on OCN but seems a few people on this thread and others have a hair up their ass and just want to start a argument.
I'm done here.
Goodnight .\\


----------



## Fighting Games

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jlhawn*
> 
> looks like even though valley is showing 2 gpu's is it using both of them? you should be double my score.
> I also noticed your fps counter top left of screen, don't know why but I get a better score by not running any programs while running a benchmark except GPU-Z.


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jlhawn*
> 
> looks like even though valley is showing 2 gpu's is it using both of them? you should be double my score.
> I also noticed your fps counter top left of screen, don't know why but I get a better score by not running any programs while running a benchmark except GPU-Z.


Thanks for your input jihawn this helped me to put things into perceptive being a noob to benchmarking your card. I notice most everyone else was using driver 344.48. Once i install that things have run a bit nicer.

Score now running 2 cards @ stock.
http://s50.photobucket.com/user/marcus_anthony3/media/b1_zps10a10671.png.html

Should this score be higher @ stock?


----------



## LuminatX

so i've managed to get to 1550 core, and 2000 mem, but im getting a "perfcap reason" of Pwr.
I got my power target maxed in evga prec x at 110% not sure if there's a way to unlock it to go higher like I did on my gtx 670.


----------



## juano

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *LuminatX*
> 
> so i've managed to get to 1550 core, and 2000 mem, but im getting a "perfcap reason" of Pwr.
> I got my power target maxed in evga prec x at 110% not sure if there's a way to unlock it to go higher like I did on my gtx 670.


http://www.overclock.net/t/1467851/nvidia-maxwell-kepler-bios-editing-thread-gtx-2xx-to-9xx-now-supported/1050_50

There is.


----------



## End3R

So I'm sure there is an obvious reason that I'm just not seeing, but why is the gtx 970 ranked higher than a Titan on benchmarks, yet is only $350?

I wasn't planning on upgrading for a long while but $350 for a card stronger than a Titan is a bit hard to resist.


----------



## LuminatX

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *juano*
> 
> http://www.overclock.net/t/1467851/nvidia-maxwell-kepler-bios-editing-thread-gtx-2xx-to-9xx-now-supported/1050_50
> 
> There is.


Appreciate it.


----------



## flopticalcube

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *LuminatX*
> 
> so i've managed to get to 1550 core, and 2000 mem, but im getting a "perfcap reason" of Pwr.
> I got my power target maxed in evga prec x at 110% not sure if there's a way to unlock it to go higher like I did on my gtx 670.


Just goes to show you how big the silicon lottery can be. I have the same card, ASIC 58%, and I max out at 1390 core, 1950 mem. Time for a BIOS mod.


----------



## Hequaqua

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *godgxjs*
> 
> The main reason for this is that most people don't really know what a stable clock truly means. Most people are just running some benchmarks and games, and if it doesn't crash or show noticeable artifacts, then they call it stable. Well I have news for you, if you want to know if your clock is truly stable, test it with a program that has a built in artifact detector.
> 
> For example, use http://www.ocbase.com/index.php/download
> 
> Run that for at least 30 minutes, and then see if it gives you 0 errors.
> 
> For reference, the settings I used were DX11, shader complexity 3, and FPS limit 180. If you don't set a limit for FPS, it will most likely hit power limit and throttle, which is not proper for reliable stability testing.
> 
> I'm almost 100% certain that if everyone tested their "stable" clocks using this program, the results would be very different to say the least.
> 
> Please go ahead and try it, let me know what you guys find.


I ran this and this is what the results were:



The first is the memory......8Ghz. The second, well, it's supposed to be the GPU Core right? It reads 540mhz.....lol Afterburner showed a high of 1534mhz, but it stayed at about 1521mhz.

The temp stayed a steady 63-64°(C).

Have any idea as to why the GPU Core reading is wrong? I just set the card to stock....OCCT shows the Core of 540mhz, Gpu-Z show 1329mhz.


----------



## Ghostrider5666

whats the benefit of BIO's flashing and any risk involved? I don't want a $400 paperweight.


----------



## flopticalcube

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ghostrider5666*
> 
> whats the benefit of BIO's flashing and any risk involved? I don't want a $400 paperweight.


You can raise power limits and fix in fan curves and OC speeds rather than use a software tool like Afterburner or Precision X. There is always a risk. Your G1 already has a hefty power limit so not much use there.


----------



## kkit0410

Since everyone talking about BIOS. Am I only one here getting driver crash? (I play Planetside 2, WOW and all other random games)

I am using Gtx 970 G1 +110 core +500mem (with 112% power and 80 +volt). i5 3470, 8GB DDR3-1600RAM and Antec EA550 PSU.
I got random driver crash, not all the time.. really random, tried with all 344.11/16/48/60/65 driver on Windows 7.

Can flashing custom BIOS fix it? Can I use +120% power or + more volt BIOS with my 550w PSU?

Someone said disable PhysX (make it run with CPU) can help anyone can confirm it?

Can weak/cheap motherboard/RAM affect OC?

Thank You!

Eddit, add more question.


----------



## RaleighStClair

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *juano*
> 
> Where are you seeing this 1605Mhz number? I know there's a reporting error in the unigine benchmarks that over estimates the clock by like 130Mhz, but other than that I can't understand all the people claiming 1600MHz on 970s, that's a whole lot higher than any of the 5 970s I've played with could do.


I can get 1600core/8ghz mem stable at 1.275 but I can also get 1575core at 1.243 so to me the latter is a better deal and I stay around 63C in games.


----------



## Anusha

Any tips on how to running two GTX 970 Gaming card without a free slot in between them and taming the temps of the top card?


----------



## Mato87

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MikeGR7*
> 
> What issues do you have on shadow of mordor?
> I think i can help.


Hey Mike, well basically when I enable the SLI the game stays on constant 100 fps during game, but there are these weird lags/stutters every 5 seconds or less...where the fps drops even below 50
This doesn't happen with disabled SLI, the fps stays about 75 almost everytime...never drops below that...
I bet the sli is the culprit here.
Somewhat similar thing is with watch dogs, but it's a little bit different, and ubisoft just released an sli fix for unity, but I haven't tried it yet...
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Anusha*
> 
> Any tips on how to running two GTX 970 Gaming card without a free slot in between them and taming the temps of the top card?


Well Iam sure you already seen my solution


http://imgur.com/Hw8oF

 , I have a sound card creative x-fi platinum inbetween these two gtx 970 cards and I get around +10°C more than if I didn't have that sound card inbetween these two gtx 970's...
The top card is almost 70°C when in full usage and the bottom card is aat 55-60°C at full usage.
But I did one thing, I have this massive 140mm side fan on the case, and what I did is I reversed it's flow so the hot air is going out of the case and I managed to get about 65°C on the top card after that, the bottom card pretty much stayed at the 55-60°C...


----------



## Anusha

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mato87*
> 
> Well Iam sure you already seen my solution
> 
> 
> http://imgur.com/Hw8oF
> 
> , I have a sound card creative x-fi platinum inbetween these two gtx 970 cards and I get around +10°C more than if I didn't have that sound card inbetween these two gtx 970's...
> The top card is almost 70°C when in full usage and the bottom card is aat 55-60°C at full usage.
> But I did one thing, I have this massive 140mm side fan on the case, and what I did is I reversed it's flow so the hot air is going out of the case and I managed to get about 65°C on the top card after that, the bottom card pretty much stayed at the 55-60°C...


Sorry I hadn't seen it.

So exhausting the hot air out of the case is the right way, ha?

I have two low RPM (well, low CFM) fans on the side blowing cool air on to the cards. I guess this is bad, because instead of cooling the card, it helps hot air trap in between the cards as they don't possess the power to push the hot air away. I will reverse the fans and see if it improve the situation.

I have the Silverstone Sugo SG09 case, which is so small for this kind of setup. I originally had the top 180mm fan as intake but when I reversed it, the GPU temps dropped by about 7C. This is when I had just one card. This second card that I have is a replacement for the old card, but before sending it back to Amazon, I took it as my opportunity to analyse how the setup would perform - thermally.



I apologize for the orientation of the pic. I took this why assembling. It was a quick job. This was for a quick test.

With my current fan setup - the top 180mm as exhaust, rear 120mm as exhaust, 92x2 + 120 side fans as intake are giving me around 71C for the bottom card but 91C for the top card!!! I hope reversing the two 92mm fans would make things better. If not, I will have to rethink about this whole setup.

I want to go SLI - that's why I went with a Micro ATX case/board in the first place. But the lack of blowers are killing my whole plan. I don't want to go for the GTX 980 with the NVTTM cooler as they are super expensive especially here in Japan nor I want to go with the GTX 970 blowers that are currently available with the crappy GTX 670/760 level coolers, especially with the noise and coil whining they exhibit.


----------



## jonny30bass

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Anusha*
> 
> Sorry I hadn't seen it.
> 
> So exhausting the hot air out of the case is the right way, ha?
> 
> I have two low RPM (well, low CFM) fans on the side blowing cool air on to the cards. I guess this is bad, because instead of cooling the card, it helps hot air trap in between the cards as they don't possess the power to push the hot air away. I will reverse the fans and see if it improve the situation.
> 
> I have the Silverstone Sugo SG09 case, which is so small for this kind of setup. I originally had the top 180mm fan as intake but when I reversed it, the GPU temps dropped by about 7C. This is when I had just one card. This second card that I have is a replacement for the old card, but before sending it back to Amazon, I took it as my opportunity to analyse how the setup would perform - thermally.
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I apologize for the orientation of the pic. I took this why assembling. It was a quick job. This was for a quick test.
> 
> With my current fan setup - the top 180mm as exhaust, rear 120mm as exhaust, 92x2 + 120 side fans as intake are giving me around 71C for the bottom card but 91C for the top card!!! I hope reversing the two 92mm fans would make things better. If not, I will have to rethink about this whole setup.
> 
> I want to go SLI - that's why I went with a Micro ATX case/board in the first place. But the lack of blowers are killing my whole plan. I don't want to go for the GTX 980 with the NVTTM cooler as they are super expensive especially here in Japan nor I want to go with the GTX 970 blowers that are currently available with the crappy GTX 670/760 level coolers, especially with the noise and coil whining they exhibit.


Man that's crazy! The fan from your top gpu is not gonna be able to suck in much air. Your gonna have to do some custom modding to get that thing to work right.


----------



## Nooze

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mato87*
> 
> Hey Mike, well basically when I enable the SLI the game stays on constant 100 fps during game, but there are these weird lags/stutters every 5 seconds or less...where the fps drops even below 50
> This doesn't happen with disabled SLI, the fps stays about 75 almost everytime...never drops below that...
> I bet the sli is the culprit here.
> Somewhat similar thing is with watch dogs, but it's a little bit different, and ubisoft just released an sli fix for unity, but I haven't tried it yet...
> Well Iam sure you already seen my solution
> 
> 
> http://imgur.com/Hw8oF
> 
> , I have a sound card creative x-fi platinum inbetween these two gtx 970 cards and I get around +10°C more than if I didn't have that sound card inbetween these two gtx 970's...
> The top card is almost 70°C when in full usage and the bottom card is aat 55-60°C at full usage.
> But I did one thing, I have this massive 140mm side fan on the case, and what I did is I reversed it's flow so the hot air is going out of the case and I managed to get about 65°C on the top card after that, the bottom card pretty much stayed at the 55-60°C...


Do you have the soundcard hooked up to a PCI or PCIe slot? Just curious.


----------



## Anusha

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jonny30bass*
> 
> Man that's crazy! The fan from your top gpu is not gonna be able to suck in much air. Your gonna have to do some custom modding to get that thing to work right.


I wish there were reviews of the Palit GTX 970 blower. I don't wanna buy it and get burned.


----------



## Team Grinder

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *RaleighStClair*
> 
> Just like to say thanks for this BIOS. I have tried a bunch of different BIOS, including the GS and NOlimits but this BIOS is by far the best I have used with my G1. I don't understand why but at the same clocks 1580core/8000 mem this bios gives me 200-400 in Firestrike, more points than any other BIOS I have tried and is the most stable. I have checked the BIOS out in Maxwell tool and I don't see what makes it so special but it must be some secret sauce as I have tested many others and my own creation and this is the best, hands down.


Have to agree and say this is a great bios. No limts is good too running at 1650/8300 but temps were near 84°. Also not worth running that high 24/7. This bios allows 1575/8200 comfortably.


----------



## Mato87

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Anusha*
> 
> Sorry I hadn't seen it.
> 
> So exhausting the hot air out of the case is the right way, ha?
> 
> I have two low RPM (well, low CFM) fans on the side blowing cool air on to the cards. I guess this is bad, because instead of cooling the card, it helps hot air trap in between the cards as they don't possess the power to push the hot air away. I will reverse the fans and see if it improve the situation.
> 
> I have the Silverstone Sugo SG09 case, which is so small for this kind of setup. I originally had the top 180mm fan as intake but when I reversed it, the GPU temps dropped by about 7C. This is when I had just one card. This second card that I have is a replacement for the old card, but before sending it back to Amazon, I took it as my opportunity to analyse how the setup would perform - thermally.
> 
> 
> 
> I apologize for the orientation of the pic. I took this why assembling. It was a quick job. This was for a quick test.
> 
> With my current fan setup - the top 180mm as exhaust, rear 120mm as exhaust, 92x2 + 120 side fans as intake are giving me around 71C for the bottom card but 91C for the top card!!! I hope reversing the two 92mm fans would make things better. If not, I will have to rethink about this whole setup.
> 
> I want to go SLI - that's why I went with a Micro ATX case/board in the first place. But the lack of blowers are killing my whole plan. I don't want to go for the GTX 980 with the NVTTM cooler as they are super expensive especially here in Japan nor I want to go with the GTX 970 blowers that are currently available with the crappy GTX 670/760 level coolers, especially with the noise and coil whining they exhibit.


I didn't know you have a micro atx case....I have a high tower case, so this could be the issue here, but as I said before, reversing the air flow from the side fan helped 5°C for the temperature of the top card. Because when I had the side fan in normal air intake position, the fan would blow additional hot air in my room inside my case causing the components to overheat a bit...

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Nooze*
> 
> Do you have the soundcard hooked up to a PCI or PCIe slot? Just curious.


It's not a platinum as I typed, it's titanium, I always mix these two, because I had titanium before I bought this platinum one and I have it instered in the PCI slot, there is not enough room for me to have it insterted in the large PCIe slot...I can insert it to the bottom PCIE slot but then both GTX 970 would be very close together and the top one would overheat even more.


----------



## Trolle BE

my god the displayport issue is annoying.
other than that the card runs awsome tho


----------



## Nooze

Ah, that's what I thought. You actually can't hook up a PCIe soundcard in between 2 cards in SLI. Apparently it affects the bridge netween the cards, that's why I asked


----------



## Phaeder

Does anyone know what are the best OC results without increasing voltage? I was getting crashes in csgo until I went down to +100/+400, but I am gonna try again now that there are newer drivers. Is it worth it or should I save my time? Oh and I am talking about G1 Gaming card.


----------



## Obyboby

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Phaeder*
> 
> Does anyone know what are the best OC results without increasing voltage? I was getting crashes in csgo until I went down to +100/+400, but I am gonna try again now that there are newer drivers. Is it worth it or should I save my time? Oh and I am talking about G1 Gaming card.


I don't think you need any overclock if you play cs go


----------



## Anusha

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mato87*
> 
> I didn't know you have a micro atx case....I have a high tower case, so this could be the issue here, but as I said before, reversing the air flow from the side fan helped 5°C for the temperature of the top card. Because when I had the side fan in normal air intake position, the fan would blow additional hot air in my room inside my case causing the components to overheat a bit...


Reversed. Temps got worsened by 1C.

I'm gonna get rid of both of these cards and probably settle for a Palit 970 blower or maybe go for the GTX 980 reference. Leaning towards the former, despite the fan noise because of the price.


----------



## MadManMarsbar

Hi Everyone

So ive been seeing alot of people bios modding to get their card(s) to OC properly

problem is , i dont know what bios i should use on my Gigabyte gtx970 Winforce 3x Oc card ( not g1 )

i got an Asic Score of 72.6 % (is that good ? )

can anyone recommend a bios and a guide on how to flash it ?

thanks in advance


----------



## n4p0l3onic

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Trolle BE*
> 
> my god the displayport issue is annoying.
> other than that the card runs awsome tho


Hi do you mind tell us can that herculez 4x card get paired for sli with flexi bridge?


----------



## Trolle BE

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *n4p0l3onic*
> 
> Hi do you mind tell us can that herculez 4x card get paired for sli with flexi bridge?


yup you can only sli with the flexi sli bridge


----------



## AngryGoldfish

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jlhawn*
> 
> yes I think I'll take your advice and wait for the other intel chipsets and see what they are, my system still does a very good job for me so there really is no hurry.


Broadwell is probably not going to an upgrade at all from a 4790K or a 5820K (especially since it's about six months late), but it might be worth waiting for just to see how far the prices drop on the previous generation of Intel Core processors. Skylake is definitely going to be an improvement, based on what I've heard from Intel so far. Probably going to be expensive like the 5930K and upwards, but again, all other prices should theoretically drop in unison.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *reg66*
> 
> thanks dude (+rep'd) i think i'll just stick with the first option - getting core clock:1559.5/memory clock:1900.8


1559Mhz is a fantastic overclock. It will easily surpass a 780ti at that speed, without its limiting 3GB of VRAM, and prob match a stock 980. Have a blast with it, man!


----------



## AngryGoldfish

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Degree*
> 
> Guess I'm lucky, installed for about 4 hours now and no coil whine, unless its not loud enough to mask my fans


Some people may not be hearing any coil whine since oscillations are represented by a different group of very specific frequencies and some simply cannot hear those frequencies like others can. Your card might be whining like a bored puppy, you just can't hear it because of the way your brain interprets that specific hertz range. Or it could be as quiet as a sleeping puppy when read with a decibel reader. I dunno.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mato87*
> 
> Hey Mike, well basically when I enable the SLI the game stays on constant 100 fps during game, but there are these weird lags/stutters every 5 seconds or less...where the fps drops even below 50
> This doesn't happen with disabled SLI, the fps stays about 75 almost everytime...never drops below that...
> I bet the sli is the culprit here.
> Somewhat similar thing is with watch dogs, but it's a little bit different, and ubisoft just released an sli fix for unity, but I haven't tried it yet...
> Well Iam sure you already seen my solution
> 
> 
> http://imgur.com/Hw8oF
> 
> , I have a sound card creative x-fi platinum inbetween these two gtx 970 cards and I get around +10°C more than if I didn't have that sound card inbetween these two gtx 970's...
> The top card is almost 70°C when in full usage and the bottom card is aat 55-60°C at full usage.
> But I did one thing, I have this massive 140mm side fan on the case, and what I did is I reversed it's flow so the hot air is going out of the case and I managed to get about 65°C on the top card after that, the bottom card pretty much stayed at the 55-60°C...


Shadow of Mordor is hard-locked at 100FPS. You can't get above that until the developers release a patch, which I highly doubt they will do any time soon.

By the way, excellent idea with the cooling of your SLI cards by exhausting hot air from the side. Very clever!







I have a side fan mount on my Fractal Define R4 and may eventually want to go SLI. However, you unfortunately lose it with the window side panel, which I hope to invest in soon to show off my innards more. I can just switch them in and out easily enough when and if I invest in a two card setup.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *End3R*
> 
> So I'm sure there is an obvious reason that I'm just not seeing, but why is the gtx 970 ranked higher than a Titan on benchmarks, yet is only $350?
> 
> I wasn't planning on upgrading for a long while but $350 for a card stronger than a Titan is a bit hard to resist.


That's just the nature of the video card industry. Each generation offers at least a 20% performance boost over its predecessor. The 970 is infinitely more powerful than the 770 that I have, yet its prices upon release were roughly the same. The Titan and Titan Black are still very popular cards due to their effectiveness in editing and rendering solutions. The additional VRAM is definitely useful, but for gaming it was and still is extremely inefficient. A pair of 780 6GB cards would have been a few hundred more but substantially more powerful for gaming without the limitations of the original 3GB 780.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MadManMarsbar*
> 
> Hi Everyone
> 
> So ive been seeing alot of people bios modding to get their card(s) to OC properly
> 
> problem is , i dont know what bios i should use on my Gigabyte gtx970 Winforce 3x Oc card ( not g1 )
> 
> i got an Asic Score of 72.6 % (is that good ? )
> 
> can anyone recommend a bios and a guide on how to flash it ?
> 
> thanks in advance


That is a fine ASIC score, but it does not immediately assume a perfectly hiccup-free overclocking experience. There are a bunch of other factors involved you have to consider. As for the BIOSing your card, I cannot recommend anything specific since I have no experience with flash BIOSing.


----------



## ironhide138

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Trolle BE*
> 
> my god the displayport issue is annoying.
> other than that the card runs awsome tho


Dude.....compressed air







dat dust!!


----------



## Trolle BE

I already used Compressed air







. I took the pics before I cleaned my pc


----------



## perik

So, i flashed my G1 to the GS bios.
I got some good numbers. So good in fact that i dont find them realistic.



Is there something that i m not understanding or im just very lucky with this card?
I know also for a fact, that i can get it to go higher, but these clocks i have tested for stability, by running evga oc scanner a couple of times for about 20min to check for artifacts and there were none.


----------



## Rahldrac

I seen several people go over 1600 on benchmark. Not BF4 or other games stable tho.
Normally you get higher numbers doing just one card too, since with two cards we still have the voltage thingy.


----------



## perik

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Rahldrac*
> 
> I seen several people go over 1600 on benchmark. Not BF4 or other games stable tho.
> Normally you get higher numbers doing just one card too, since with two cards we still have the voltage thingy.


Hmm, yup you haave a point. These days i only played assassins creed, so i dont know about stability generally in games.
It was ok with acu though. Never crashed or tdr'ed or anything.


----------



## HAL900

Rahldrac
it true . Stable in gtx 970 is max 1570MHZ and no arttefikats........ but this is beter





low vgpu and low fan rpm


----------



## D-P

Hi! I recently purchased an Asus Strix GTX 970. Yesterday I was playing Tomb Raider and I saw that my VRM temps reached over 90 degrees! My core didn't reach 70. The card is getting enough air. I'm using a Arc Midi R2 with two front intakes (stock fans) and an exhaust on the back. In other games, the VRM is getting hot as well. Is this still OK, or should I contact the store? Thanks!


----------



## AngryGoldfish

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Rahldrac*
> 
> I seen several people go over 1600 on benchmark. Not BF4 or other games stable tho.
> Normally you get higher numbers doing just one card too, since with two cards we still have the voltage thingy.


It's quite possible you simply have an excellent chip, however I've seen people go as high as 1.8Ghz on air with little to no functional and practical stability.


----------



## Mato87

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Trolle BE*
> 
> my god the displayport issue is annoying.
> other than that the card runs awsome tho


LOL I see you have a similar problem with dust, just like me, hah







nice setup though, must be very quiet.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Nooze*
> 
> Ah, that's what I thought. You actually can't hook up a PCIe soundcard in between 2 cards in SLI. Apparently it affects the bridge netween the cards, that's why I asked


Yep, if you have 4 pcie slots, it's hard to have a pcie soundcard in a pcie slot unless you put one gpu on the top pcie slot and second one on the bottom pcie slot, but then you have this massive space between the cards and you would alos need a longer sli bridge aswell








Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Anusha*
> 
> Reversed. Temps got worsened by 1C.
> 
> I'm gonna get rid of both of these cards and probably settle for a Palit 970 blower or maybe go for the GTX 980 reference. Leaning towards the former, despite the fan noise because of the price.


Hmm that's weird, maybe it's due to the case being so small, Personally if I had that small case I would never go for an sli solution, but if you sell both of those cards you can get a lovely 980 that would perform absolutely great in your setup.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *AngryGoldfish*
> 
> Shadow of Mordor is hard-locked at 100FPS. You can't get above that until the developers release a patch, which I highly doubt they will do any time soon.
> 
> By the way, excellent idea with the cooling of your SLI cards by exhausting hot air from the side. Very clever!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I have a side fan mount on my Fractal Define R4 and may eventually want to go SLI. However, you unfortunately lose it with the window side panel, which I hope to invest in soon to show off my innards more. I can just switch them in and out easily enough when and if I invest in a two card setup.


Yeah, but the 100 fps cap isn't the issue, it's this weird fps drops if I have the sli enabled...
Yeah well I tried it and it worked, it's not much but at least the card isn't getting hotter than 70°C while under full load...


----------



## hurricane28

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *AngryGoldfish*
> 
> It's quite possible you simply have an excellent chip, however I've seen people go as high as 1.8Ghz on air with little to no functional and practical stability.


Over 1.8Ghz? Can you link me some proof of that plz?

I would like to see those benchmarks scores if there are any.


----------



## AngryGoldfish

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mato87*
> 
> LOL I see you have a similar problem with dust, just like me, hah
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> nice setup though, must be very quiet.
> Yep, if you have 4 pcie slots, it's hard to have a pcie soundcard in a pcie slot unless you put one gpu on the top pcie slot and second one on the bottom pcie slot, but then you have this massive space between the cards and you would alos need a longer sli bridge aswell
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hmm that's weird, maybe it's due to the case being so small, Personally if I had that small case I would never go for an sli solution, but if you sell both of those cards you can get a lovely 980 that would perform absolutely great in your setup.
> Yeah, but the 100 fps cap isn't the issue, it's this weird fps drops if I have the sli enabled...
> Yeah well I tried it and it worked, it's not much but at least the card isn't getting hotter than 70°C while under full load...


Yeah, but 5°C is a big deal in the world of processing units, so kudos.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *hurricane28*
> 
> Over 1.8Ghz? Can you link me some proof of that plz?
> 
> I would like to see those benchmarks scores if there are any.


Check this YouTude video review.






edit: No printed benchmark scores. I'm just going by what the guy said. Plus, benchmarking 1.8Ghz on air is probably not possible.


----------



## hurricane28

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *AngryGoldfish*
> 
> Yeah, but 5°C is a big deal in the world of processing units, so kudos.
> Check this YouTude video review.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> edit: No printed benchmark scores. I'm just going by what the guy said. Plus, benchmarking 1.8Ghz on air is probably not possible.


I agree with one thing with the guy and that is that the 970's overclock like there is no tomorrow but there is pretty much ends with it.

He said that his 970 clocked higher than the 980 which is ridiculous.


----------



## Fighting Games

Has anyone been experiencing suttering on games like Bf4 and other games.. I've been hearing this is a gtx 970/980 issue. Am running 2x gtx 970's and have been having nothing but problems. Driver 344.48


----------



## End3R

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Fighting Games*
> 
> Has anyone been experiencing suttering on games like Bf4 and other games.. I've been hearing this is a gtx 970/980 issue. Am running 2x gtx 970's and have been having nothing but problems. Driver 344.48


In almost every scenario I've seen people complaining about stuttering, it's because of SLI, which I see you indicated you are using.


----------



## AngryGoldfish

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *hurricane28*
> 
> I agree with one thing with the guy and that is that the 970's overclock like there is no tomorrow but there is pretty much ends with it.
> 
> He said that his 970 clocked higher than the 980 which is ridiculous.


There are definitely limits. The fact that many can hit 1500Mhz without too much sweat is astonishing and I'd be happy at that if that's all I could muster. That's almost at 980 levels already. And I have seen the 970 heavily overclocked match a stock reference 980.


----------



## Fighting Games

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *End3R*
> 
> In almost every scenario I've seen people complaining about stuttering, it's because of SLI, which I see you indicated you are using.


I expect some type of new Nivida driver to be released soon because i was expecting to be playing Far Cry 4 with max setting and enjoying me some multiplayer..

This might be a deal breaker for i will return these cards and simply go back to ATI if i have too. What Ati card is equivalent to a gtx 970 & 980? just wondering are those guys having similar issues using crossfire at the moment.

thanks


----------



## End3R

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Fighting Games*
> 
> I expect some type of new Nivida driver to be released soon because i was expecting to be playing Far Cry 4 with max setting and enjoying me some multiplayer..
> 
> This might be a deal breaker for i will return these cards and simply go back to ATI if i have too. What Ati card is equivalent to a gtx 970 & 980? just wondering are those guys having similar issues using crossfire at the moment.
> 
> thanks


Most games give stuttering in crossfire too on release, a single 970 is still strong enough to play Far Cry 4 on max settings.


----------



## hurricane28

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *AngryGoldfish*
> 
> There are definitely limits. The fact that many can hit 1500Mhz without too much sweat is astonishing and I'd be happy at that if that's all I could muster. That's almost at 980 levels already. And I have seen the 970 heavily overclocked match a stock reference 980.


Yes i agree the 970 is an amazing overclocker, my card can do almost 1600Mhz. Highest Firestike score was 14K so i am more than satisfied with it for now.

I probably could get a higher boost clock if i remove the cooler and re-apply the TIM in order to keep the card cooler in order to get higher boost clocks but i am not that confident on that because of the 'warranty void if remove' sticker on the back of the card screws.

MSI told me that i don't have to worry about it an that MSI fully support removing the cooler in order to re-apply the TIM but some retail stores can be a pain because they get the card back if you try to RMA it for some reason.

If i know for sure, i will most likely do it.


----------



## hurricane28

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Fighting Games*
> 
> I expect some type of new Nivida driver to be released soon because i was expecting to be playing Far Cry 4 with max setting and enjoying me some multiplayer..
> 
> This might be a deal breaker for i will return these cards and simply go back to ATI if i have too. What Ati card is equivalent to a gtx 970 & 980? just wondering are those guys having similar issues using crossfire at the moment.
> 
> thanks


I don't know man, i have no issues with Nvidia drivers to be honest.

Are you sure you completely removed the previous driver and folders of Nvidia before installing new driver?

you can also use DDU (driver uninstaller) which can be downloaded at the Gforce site.


----------



## Triniboi82

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Fighting Games*
> 
> I expect some type of new Nivida driver to be released soon because i was expecting to be playing Far Cry 4 with max setting and enjoying me some multiplayer..
> 
> This might be a deal breaker for i will return these cards and simply go back to ATI if i have too. What Ati card is equivalent to a gtx 970 & 980? just wondering are those guys having similar issues using crossfire at the moment.
> 
> thanks


No stuttering in BF4 for me, using the latest 344.65 as well as SLI. It's AMD, not ATI btw.

You should look at reinstalling your drivers to the latest as well as use driver sweeper.

Why would want to exchange your cards for a hotter, more power hungry version?


----------



## hurricane28

Ye, i agree man, there is no sense on getting the crappy AMD cards anyway..

There is a reason i only go Nvidia and that's because they are simply BETTER.

AMD cards do not run as efficient as Nvidia does and the gaming experience is way better on Nvidia than on any AMD card. Some even buy an AMD card and use an Nvidia card for physics lol


----------



## End3R

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *hurricane28*
> 
> Ye, i agree man, there is no sense on getting the crappy AMD cards anyway..
> 
> There is a reason i only go Nvidia and that's because they are simply BETTER.
> 
> AMD cards do not run as efficient as Nvidia does and the gaming experience is way better on Nvidia than on any AMD card. Some even buy an AMD card and use an Nvidia card for physics lol


I prefer nvidia cards, but only because of PhysX and the improved driver support.


----------



## hurricane28

I agree, i only get Nvidia because of the same as you and it has Cuda cores which is better suited for adobe programs than AMD is.

the gaming experience is also better on Nvidia compare to AMD, i had AMD card and when i went over to Nvidia i never want to go back again.


----------



## Iskaa1990

Hey Guys i want to go 970 Sli should i go for the MSI or wait for the HOF? Or is there a third and better option?


----------



## Hequaqua

I went from a Sapphire R9 270x 4gb to the MSI GTX970 Gaming. This is my first Nvidia card and I love it. The GeForce UI is so much better than Catalyst in my opinion.

I know that my old R9 is blown away by my new card.

I don't think I could ever OC the AMD card. I tried a few times and it would just crash.

I think from here on out I will stick to Nvidia.


----------



## error-id10t

Is there a known problem with AB and Gigabyte 970 cards? I keep getting BSOD every time I set values and press ok, related to the Nvidia driver. I've reinstalled multiple times using DDU and the same story for AB but the problem remains. It may work 1/10 but otherwise it pretty much BSOD.


----------



## MR KROGOTH

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *error-id10t*
> 
> Is there a known problem with AB and Gigabyte 970 cards? I keep getting BSOD every time I set values and press ok, related to the Nvidia driver. I've reinstalled multiple times using DDU and the same story for AB but the problem remains. It may work 1/10 but otherwise it pretty much BSOD.


Try Galaxy XtremeTuner. Also, Gigabyte EasyTune has provisions for GPU overclocking.


----------



## Obyboby

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *error-id10t*
> 
> Is there a known problem with AB and Gigabyte 970 cards? I keep getting BSOD every time I set values and press ok, related to the Nvidia driver. I've reinstalled multiple times using DDU and the same story for AB but the problem remains. It may work 1/10 but otherwise it pretty much BSOD.


No issues here. Might be something else. 344.65, G1 Gaming 970


----------



## n4p0l3onic

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Trolle BE*
> 
> yup you can only sli with the flexi sli bridge


but can it actually? because I'm not sure about it; do you have a pair of the card or the flexi bridge and try to connect them?


----------



## End3R

Noticed a few people specify they have the "gaming" version, what's the difference?

I'm looking at grabbing this, is it one of the "gaming" models?
http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16814487076&nm_mc=KNC-GoogleAdwords-PC&cm_mmc=KNC-GoogleAdwords-PC-_-pla-_-Desktop+Graphics+Cards-_-N82E16814487076&gclid=COeBjOO1gsICFfE7MgodphwAIQ


----------



## Nooze

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Hequaqua*
> 
> I went from a Sapphire R9 270x 4gb to the MSI GTX970 Gaming. This is my first Nvidia card and I love it. The GeForce UI is so much better than Catalyst in my opinion.
> 
> I know that my old R9 is blown away by my new card.
> 
> I don't think I could ever OC the AMD card. I tried a few times and it would just crash.
> 
> I think from here on out I will stick to Nvidia.


I wouldn't ever "stick" with a company. In the future AMD could get better GPUs for the price. They could improve their performance drastically with Mantle. You never know. Point is, just keep update on what's happening in the GPU industry by reading reviews and such, and you won't ever be disappointed.


----------



## Mato87

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *End3R*
> 
> Noticed a few people specify they have the "gaming" version, what's the difference?
> 
> I'm looking at grabbing this, is it one of the "gaming" models?
> http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16814487076&nm_mc=KNC-GoogleAdwords-PC&cm_mmc=KNC-GoogleAdwords-PC-_-pla-_-Desktop+Graphics+Cards-_-N82E16814487076&gclid=COeBjOO1gsICFfE7MgodphwAIQ


well the Gaming version is the gigabyte Gtx 970 or any other gtx 970 but with a windforce cooler and a very good already overclocked memory frequency







I have both of them, but the evga card you posted link to looks very good too, considering it's only 350 dollars, thats 279 euros


----------



## Hequaqua

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Nooze*
> 
> I wouldn't ever "stick" with a company. In the future AMD could get better GPUs for the price. They could improve their performance drastically with Mantle. You never know. Point is, just keep update on what's happening in the GPU industry by reading reviews and such, and you won't ever be disappointed.


True.

The old card had Mantle for BF4. I didn't see a difference really, may 1-2 more fps. It did crash the game a lot too.

I will try and keep an open mind though. lol


----------



## Mato87

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Hequaqua*
> 
> True.
> 
> The old card had Mantle for BF4. I didn't see a difference really, may 1-2 more fps. It did crash the game a lot too.
> 
> I will try and keep an open mind though. lol


Lol, MANTLE, don't even get me started....


----------



## Fighting Games

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Triniboi82*
> 
> No stuttering in BF4 for me, using the latest 344.65 as well as SLI. It's AMD, not ATI btw.
> 
> You should look at reinstalling your drivers to the latest as well as use driver sweeper.
> 
> Why would want to exchange your cards for a hotter, more power hungry version?


thanks man.. I know why i bought these cards and that's why am gonna keeping them. I was just annoyed and got frustrated tring to play competitive multiplayer while experiencing this issues, instead of taking the time to fix the problem..."The drivers".. and i will install driver sweeper and give it a shot


----------



## Anusha

People who are using the blower type cards, how far have you managed to get the clocks up by unlocking the power limits, if you've done it?

I'm hoping to switch from a MSI Gaming card (can only do 1493/7700 with stock voltages) to the Palit because that's the only way I can go SLI with my case. Tried two MSI cards and the top card ended up hitting 92C in Firestrike. Yikes!


----------



## Aznlotus161

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Anusha*
> 
> People who are using the blower type cards, how far have you managed to get the clocks up by unlocking the power limits, if you've done it?
> 
> I'm hoping to switch from a MSI Gaming card (can only do 1493/7700 with stock voltages) to the Palit because that's the only way I can go SLI with my case. Tried two MSI cards and the top card ended up hitting 92C in Firestrike. Yikes!


Yikes 92C?

Here I thought my 73C was too high.

You sure you didn't get a card with some loose thermal tape or something?

What case are the cards housed in (I couldn't find it in your sig).

EDIT: Silverstone SG09, snug fit!


----------



## Hequaqua

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Anusha*
> 
> People who are using the blower type cards, how far have you managed to get the clocks up by unlocking the power limits, if you've done it?
> 
> I'm hoping to switch from a MSI Gaming card (can only do 1493/7700 with stock voltages) to the Palit because that's the only way I can go SLI with my case. Tried two MSI cards and the top card ended up hitting 92C in Firestrike. Yikes!


I have the MSI Gaming. I can run it at +185 Core, +500 Memory, Custom fan and it stays a nice 63°(C).
Those setting will give me 1513Mhz Core and 8000Mhz Memory. My card will do that without touching the power/voltage.

Make you a custom fan curve and run Firestrike again. The fans on the MSI cards won't even spin until you reach 61°(C) by default.

I ran this earlier using PrecisionX earlier this evening. I do believe the power limit was set to 110. 1.250v is the most I can get as far as adding voltage.



Sorry, I didn't see the last part about running SLI.


----------



## TFL Replica

Just heard that a new driver (344.75) is set to be released in about 9 hours. It will be another game-ready driver (FC4), so new features are unlikely.


----------



## Fighting Games

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TFL Replica*
> 
> Just heard that a new driver (344.75) is set to be released in about 9 hours. It will be another game-ready driver (FC4), so new features are unlikely.


GIMMIE GIMMIE GIMMIE









Played a bit of Multiplayer and its alright so far. The Campaign is amazing.. Get ready boys this ones for sure to push you hardware. Running 2x evga 970's @ stock {3440x1440 res} and was getting 30 frames with everything entirely maxed out. I cut off the AA & cut down the Ambient Occlusion leaving everything else on ultra settings i was hitting 50-60 fps. I'll do some overclocking once i get my long sli bridge in the mail and am able to separate my 970's which now is a result in the top gpu hitting temps @ close to 80/ bottom card 60. Not comfortable with that top gpu getting any hotter so lets see what these new drivers all about first

Might run this on my ASus Pb298Q to see what i get @ 2560x1080. 970's require i bit of OC to get maximum performance on Ultra setting on the LG 34UC97


----------



## Mato87

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TFL Replica*
> 
> Just heard that a new driver (344.75) is set to be released in about 9 hours. It will be another game-ready driver (FC4), so new features are unlikely.


whens the release please? I need that driver desperately !
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Fighting Games*
> 
> GIMMIE GIMMIE GIMMIE
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Played a bit of Multiplayer and its alright so far. The Campaign is amazing.. Get ready boys this ones for sure to push you hardware. Running 2x evga 970's @ stock {3440x1440 res} and was getting 30 frames with everything entirely maxed out. I cut off the AA & cut down the Ambient Occlusion leaving everything else on ultra settings i was hitting 50-60 fps. I'll do some overclocking once i get my long sli bridge in the mail and am able to separate my 970's which now is a result in the top gpu hitting temps @ close to 80/ bottom card 60. Not comfortable with that top gpu getting any hotter so lets see what these new drivers all about first
> 
> Might run this on my ASus Pb298Q to see what i get @ 2560x1080. 970's require i bit of OC to get maximum performance on Ultra setting on the LG 34UC97


Well I have two gtx 970's too and I was getting around 50-70 fps but there is no sli profile, so you were running only off one card, Iam very hopeful the game ready driver 344.75 fixes the weird mouse lag issue aswell !
oh and here's some info about the graphic settings directly from nvidia, http://www.geforce.com/whats-new/guides/far-cry-4-graphics-performance-and-tweaking-guide the fact that you can select an "nvidia" preset in the game's menu made me chuckle quite hard


----------



## Anusha

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Hequaqua*
> 
> I have the MSI Gaming. I can run it at +185 Core, +500 Memory, Custom fan and it stays a nice 63°(C).
> Those setting will give me 1513Mhz Core and 8000Mhz Memory. My card will do that without touching the power/voltage.
> 
> Make you a custom fan curve and run Firestrike again. The fans on the MSI cards won't even spin until you reach 61°(C) by default.
> 
> I ran this earlier using PrecisionX earlier this evening. I do believe the power limit was set to 110. 1.250v is the most I can get as far as adding voltage.
> 
> 
> 
> Sorry, I didn't see the last part about running SLI.


It doesn't run that hot when there is only one card. Mind you I didn't buy the second card. This is a replacement card for the first one which has coil whine. Well, both of them has. That's not the point. I just made it an opportunity to assess SLI. I have almost a whole month to return the card and I'm going to make full use of it. SLI with open type coolers is bad. Now I understand. What I did t know was how must stuttery it would be. I would check it out and return the first card.

Remember that 92C was reported with only 1430ish core clock. I expect to run them faster.

If SLI is fine, then I would have to buy the Palit GTX 970.

If it is not good, I would have to either keep one of the MSI's, get the Gigbayte's Gaming G1 or go for a 980.


----------



## Serandur

Holy mother of silicon gods, I got my second permanent G1 970 for SLI today, just plugged it in, saw it boosting to 1418 MHz right out of the box (highest I've seen of all 4 cards I went through). I checked the ASIC quality and it's 78.7%! Hell yes, this is good right?


----------



## TahoeDust

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Serandur*
> 
> Holy mother of silicon gods, I got my second permanent G1 970 for SLI today, just plugged it in, saw it boosting to 1418 MHz right out of the box (highest I've seen of all 4 cards I went through). I checked the ASIC quality and it's 78.7%! Hell yes, this is good right?


Solid. That is what my 79.8% EVGA SSC boosted to out of the box.


----------



## Obyboby

I'm so mad mine is only 61.1%... But can't be bothered RMAing it. Bah..


----------



## Mato87

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Serandur*
> 
> Holy mother of silicon gods, I got my second permanent G1 970 for SLI today, just plugged it in, saw it boosting to 1418 MHz right out of the box (highest I've seen of all 4 cards I went through). I checked the ASIC quality and it's 78.7%! Hell yes, this is good right?


Thats awesome, mine is 71.8 % and the second one is 65.2 %, I guess I can be happy too


----------



## hurricane28

My MSI 970 gaming is 72.1% ASIC quality. I guess its good because i got 14K graphic score


----------



## Obyboby

What are the steps to RMA my card? I would like to return it because of the crappy ASIC score, since someone was able to change their card because of this. What to tell the customer service in order to get the card replaced?


----------



## Mato87

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Obyboby*
> 
> What are the steps to RMA my card? I would like to return it because of the crappy ASIC score, since someone was able to change their card because of this. What to tell the customer service in order to get the card replaced?


dude you have 61.1% asic score, it's only approximative, meaning not exactly relevant, or at least not always.

I've found an oficial description of GPU-Z ASIC
"The next new feature is ASIC quality, designed for NVIDIA Fermi (GF10x and GF11x GPUs) and AMD Southern Islands (HD 7800 series and above), aimed at advanced users, hardware manufacturers, and the likes. We've found the ways in which AMD and NVIDIA segregate their freshly-made GPU ASICs based on the electrical leakages the chips produce (to increase yield by allotting them in different SKUs and performance bins), and we've found ways in which ASIC quality can be quantified and displayed. Find this feature in the context menu of GPU-Z. We're working on implementing this feature on older AMD Radeon GPUs."

and one dude "ericeod" from this forum wrote this
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ericeod*
> "From my understanding, the ASIC quality is a value assigned to GPUs during the binning process which is based on their electrical leakage. With a higher % in quality, you will see lower voltage at the card's stock clocks. With lower % in quality, you have more electrical leakage, which can require higher voltage at stock. And it looks like the manufacturers so just that and assign higher stock voltage with lower ASIC %.
> 
> When people see anything related to lower voltage at stock, they assume the GPU will OC higher. We developed this mindset with CPUs (Think of the Q6600 days and low VIDs). But what people are finding is that just because a GPU runs stock at a lower voltage, does not mean it will scale better and be able to OC higher then those with lower %.
> 
> So maybe its better to put it like this: ASIC scores do not define how a GPU scales when OCing"


So in the end you shouldn't be really bothered about an ASIC score mate.


----------



## Obyboby

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mato87*
> 
> dude you have 61.1% asic score, it's only approximative, meaning not exactly relevant, or at least not always.
> 
> I've found an oficial description of GPU-Z ASIC
> "The next new feature is ASIC quality, designed for NVIDIA Fermi (GF10x and GF11x GPUs) and AMD Southern Islands (HD 7800 series and above), aimed at advanced users, hardware manufacturers, and the likes. We've found the ways in which AMD and NVIDIA segregate their freshly-made GPU ASICs based on the electrical leakages the chips produce (to increase yield by allotting them in different SKUs and performance bins), and we've found ways in which ASIC quality can be quantified and displayed. Find this feature in the context menu of GPU-Z. We're working on implementing this feature on older AMD Radeon GPUs."
> 
> and one dude "ericeod" from this forum wrote this
> So in the end you shouldn't be really bothered about an ASIC score mate.


Yeah, maybe I'm just worrying too much - but last night my card couldn't pass Unigine Valley at 1570 MHz, AT 1.275 V, had to lower to 1555 and hopefully this will be stable. Maybe I need to tweak the VRAM instead of the GPU core, I don't know, but I wanted to get to 1600


----------



## safe

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Obyboby*
> 
> What are the steps to RMA my card? I would like to return it because of the crappy ASIC score, since someone was able to change their card because of this. What to tell the customer service in order to get the card replaced?


Well, the reality is you will have to lie to most retailers. In the UK, depending on which retailer you bought from, you will potentialy lose a lot of money in the form of return postage cost and re-stocking fees. I know that Overclockers.co.uk, scan.co.uk and ebuyer.co.uk are very strict when it comes to people trying to return fully working parts as faulty. If you return a card as faulty, and they find no issues during testing, they will either charge you to return the card to you, or charge you to restock the card. As long as the card works as advertised, you don't really have any right to return it. This is assuming you can't simply return it within distance selling regulations, if you live in a country which has these.

Regarding ASIC score, I have read countless examples of low ASIC cards overclocking extremely well, and high ASIC cards barely reaching anything above stock. Also, I would have to argue that 'factory' boost clock is NOT indicative of a strong overclocking card. My card boosts to 1416 (or 1418, can't remember) by default, and yet I am still not 100% game stable at 1475Mhz, since I would still crash in BF4 / BF3. I am currently running 1450, however, and have since had no issues.


----------



## Obyboby

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *safe*
> 
> Well, the reality is you will have to lie to most retailers. In the UK, depending on which retailer you bought from, you will potentialy lose a lot of money in the form of return postage cost and re-stocking fees. I know that Overclockers.co.uk, scan.co.uk and ebuyer.co.uk are very strict when it comes to people trying to return fully working parts as faulty. If you return a card as faulty, and they find no issues during testing, they will either charge you to return the card to you, or charge you to restock the card. As long as the card works as advertised, you don't really have any right to return it. This is assuming you can't simply return it within distance selling regulations, if you live in a country which has these.
> 
> Regarding ASIC score, I have read countless examples of low ASIC cards overclocking extremely well, and high ASIC cards barely reaching anything above stock. Also, I would have to argue that 'factory' boost clock is NOT indicative of a strong overclocking card. My card boosts to 1416 (or 1418, can't remember) by default, and yet I am still not 100% game stable at 1475Mhz, since I would still crash in BF4 / BF3. I am currently running 1450, however, and have since had no issues.


ok, i don't want to play the part of the liar or cheat in order to get a new product, so I will just accept my card as it is - and maybe put some more effort and time in finding the highest stable OC for it








The hardest part for me is understand what exactly causes my card's instbility - whether it's the core clock or the memory clock. Maybe the GPU can handle the core I set, but the VRAM is not high (or low) enough, or viceversa. I will have to search for a good tutorial on understanding the various crashes that occur and what they are related to..










btw - I noticed benchmarks like Valley show the card's clock and temperature, together with FPS, at the top right corner of the screen. I have MSI Afterburner with the OSD on, so I also have some values shown on the left of my screen. The weird thing is - last night Afterburner showed a core of 1590 MHz (set with the sliders) while Valley was reporting 1650 MHz







which one was correct? Only the benchmark showed a value higher than the expected clock - GPU-Z, for example, reported values that matched Afterburner's. Anyone knows if the card was actually clocked at 1650 MHz?? That would explain the instability...


----------



## safe

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Obyboby*
> 
> Yeah, maybe I'm just worrying too much - but last night my card couldn't pass Unigine Valley at 1570 MHz, AT 1.275 V, had to lower to 1555 and hopefully this will be stable. Maybe I need to tweak the VRAM instead of the GPU core, I don't know, but I wanted to get to 1600


Just to be clear, being stable in Unigine does not mean you will be game stable. In fact, from my experience, Unigine is a pretty poor stability test. I can run Heaven and Valley at 1550 for 24 hours, no problem, and yet (as I previously wrote) even 1475 is not stable in certain games (BF4 & BF3).

Do not let a few exceptional cards (1600's) get in your head. This is not realistically attainable for the vast majority of cards, especially not as a 24/7 stable overclock.

Have a look here:

http://www.extremetech.com/computing/190652-overclocking-nvidias-gtx-970-gtx-980-performance-for-a-fraction-the-price

They get their 970 up to 1469 in this review, and at those speeds, the overclocked 970 is dam near as fast as a stock 980. If you can reach this, you should be happy.

The Unigine clock speed read out is notorious for being incorrect. MSI afterburner is correct.


----------



## Obyboby

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *safe*
> 
> Just to be clear, being stable in Unigine does not mean you will be game stable. In fact, from my experience, Unigine is a pretty poor stability test. I can run Heaven and Valley at 1550 for 24 hours, no problem, and yet (as I previously wrote) even 1475 is not stable in certain games (BF4 & BF3).
> 
> Do not let a few exceptional cards (1600's) get in your head. This is not realistically attainable for the vast majority of cards, especially not as a 24/7 stable overclock.
> 
> Have a look here:
> 
> http://www.extremetech.com/computing/190652-overclocking-nvidias-gtx-970-gtx-980-performance-for-a-fraction-the-price
> 
> They get their 970 up to 1469 in this review, and at those speeds, the overclocked 970 is dam near as fast as a stock 980. If you can reach this, you should be happy.
> 
> The Unigine clock speed read out is notorious for being incorrect. MSI afterburner is correct.


Wow, maybe I'll just keep this 1555 MHz and play with it to check its stability - if it is, I will keep it and be satisfied then







we will see the ASIC of my 2nd GPU in a few months







(I plan on making a SLI configuration around GTA 5's release date)


----------



## safe

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Obyboby*
> 
> Wow, maybe I'll just keep this 1555 MHz and play with it to check its stability - if it is, I will keep it and be satisfied then
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> we will see the ASIC of my 2nd GPU in a few months
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> (I plan on making a SLI configuration around GTA 5's release date)


This is a good idea. As far as I'm concerned, for people who mainly want to play games with their graphics cards, it's either game stable or not stable at all. Ofc, for those interested in breaking benchmark scores, the term 'stable' can be used more losely


----------



## Obyboby

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *safe*
> 
> This is a good idea. As far as I'm concerned, for people who mainly want to play games with their graphics cards, it's either game stable or not stable at all. Ofc, for those interested in breaking benchmark scores, the term 'stable' can be used more losely


Hehe, I don't really care about benchmarks and scores. The only reason why I'm running benchmarks is just because I need an indication of stability, but the REAL stability I need is obviously the game stability. I don't want to see my screen going black in the middle of a competitive game in CS:GO ....








Anyway, hopefully I can SLI the cards by Christmas - I've never cared much about SLI but with this 970 I'm so curious to see how it performs







the only problem is that my brand new PSU wouldn't be enough for a SLI, that's the only thing that is stopping me. Will see in a few weeks or a month though xD


----------



## safe

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Obyboby*
> 
> Hehe, I don't really care about benchmarks and scores. The only reason why I'm running benchmarks is just because I need an indication of stability, but the REAL stability I need is obviously the game stability. I don't want to see my screen going black in the middle of a competitive game in CS:GO ....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Anyway, hopefully I can SLI the cards by Christmas - I've never cared much about SLI but with this 970 I'm so curious to see how it performs
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> the only problem is that my brand new PSU wouldn't be enough for a SLI, that's the only thing that is stopping me. Will see in a few weeks or a month though xD


If you want to test CSGO stability, I can give you a pro tip









Instead of playing hours of CSGO, leave GOTV Theatre on overnight. http://cdn2.gamefront.com/wp-content/uploads/2013/10/Counter-Strike-Global-Offensive-WATCH-Menu.jpg

It's the button in the bottom right. If you haven't used GOTV Theatre before, basically it will just keep showing various popular games that are currently being watched. When a game ends, it automatically finds and connects to another one.

This is a really good way to test stability in CSGO, since graphically it is indentical to the load your card will be under when you are playing. It is not representative of CPU load in game, because the GOTV relays are only 16 tick, but this doesn't matter if you are just testing GPU stability.

There are 3 things that will happen if your GPU clocks are not stable when testing with GOTV Theatre.

1) You return to a computer with a black screen that you cannot recover from, and have to hard restart.
2) You return to your computer with GOTV running as you left it, except MSI Afterburner is showing the card at stock clocks. This means the driver crashed, and restarted. When this happens, it will run at stock until you restart.
3) The game has flat out crashed with or without a directx error.

It is possible that the game crashed by itself, but this is extremely rare, and has happened maybe 3 or 4 times in my 1000 hours in CSGO.

I find that CSGO is actually one of the most unstable games when overclocking, and as such, this method has helped me to find my max game stable clocks with relative ease.


----------



## Obyboby

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *safe*
> 
> If you want to test CSGO stability, I can give you a pro tip
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Instead of playing hours of CSGO, leave GOTV Theatre on overnight. http://cdn2.gamefront.com/wp-content/uploads/2013/10/Counter-Strike-Global-Offensive-WATCH-Menu.jpg
> 
> It's the button in the bottom right. If you haven't used GOTV Theatre before, basically it will just keep showing various popular games that are currently being watched. When a game ends, it automatically finds and connects to another one.
> 
> This is a really good way to test stability in CSGO, since graphically it is indentical to the load your card will be under when you are playing. It is not representative of CPU load in game, because the GOTV relays are only 16 tick, but this doesn't matter if you are just testing GPU stability.
> 
> There are 3 things that will happen if your GPU clocks are not stable when testing with GOTV Theatre.
> 
> 1) You return to a computer with a black screen that you cannot recover from, and have to hard restart.
> 2) You return to your computer with GOTV running as you left it, except MSI Afterburner is showing the card at stock clocks. This means the driver crashed, and restarted. When this happens, it will run at stock until you restart.
> 3) The game has flat out crashed with or without a directx error.
> 
> It is possible that the game crashed by itself, but this is extremely rare, and has happened maybe 3 or 4 times in my 1000 hours in CSGO.
> 
> I find that CSGO is actually one of the most unstable games when overclocking, and as such, this method has helped me to find my max game stable clocks with relative ease.


Whoa dude, thanks for that! REP+! Will definitely run a test this friday before going out and leave it till sat morning when I get up







it would be awesome if you could drop items with this GOTV?


----------



## Serandur

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mato87*
> 
> Thats awesome, mine is 71.8 % and the second one is 65.2 %, I guess I can be happy too


My second one is 68. something % with a 1380 MHz boost.

There's something odd about my two G1s. One of them is using Hynix VRAM as opposed to the Samsung all three others are, including my new overclocking-prodigy one. Both my current ones are Rev 1.1 Gigabyte G1s, but one of them came in a black box with "G1 Gaming" on it, the other with "Gigabyte". The BIOS versions are slightly different too. Same model, same revision, slight differences... hm.

Also on my new one, I noticed just from the side that one of the VRAM thermal pads is torn and therefore not covering the edge of one of my GDDR5 chips. Is that likely to cause any issues whatsoever with VRAM overclocking?


----------



## Techboy10

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Serandur*
> 
> Holy mother of silicon gods, I got my second permanent G1 970 for SLI today, just plugged it in, saw it boosting to 1418 MHz right out of the box (highest I've seen of all 4 cards I went through). I checked the ASIC quality and it's 78.7%! Hell yes, this is good right?


That's what my G1 boosts to as well. 1418MHz out of the box with an ASIC of 80.1%. My previous one (RMA'd due to crashing and artifacting at stock clocks) only boosted to 1354MHz with an asic of 62.2%.

Definitely more than happy with my newest card.


----------



## Obyboby

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Techboy10*
> 
> That's what my G1 boosts to as well. 1418MHz out of the box with an ASIC of 80.1%. My previous one (RMA'd due to crashing and artifacting at stock clocks) only boosted to 1354MHz with an asic of 62.2%.
> 
> Definitely more than happy with my newest card.


This is one of those posts that make me sad.. LOL that's exactly my card's boost clock and roughly my card's ASIC. Damn it, I'm sick of it, just let it be like that...


----------



## TFL Replica

Just in case you guys didn't notice, 344.75 is out, and it contains a very special surprise.











Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!



Supports Multi-Frame Sampled Anti-Aliasing (MFAA) mode.

MFAA Supportet Games

Assassin's Creed IV Black Flag
Assassin's Creed: Unity
Battlefield 4
Crysis 3
Civilization V
Civilization: Beyond Earth
DiRT Showdown
DiRT 3 GRID Autosport
F1 2013
F1 2014
Far Cry 3
Far Cry: Blood Dragon
GRID2 Wargame: European Escalation
Hitman: Absolution
Just Cause 2
Saints Row IV
Splinter Cell: Blacklist
Titanfall


----------



## Obyboby

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TFL Replica*
> 
> Just in case you guys didn't notice, 344.75 is out, and it contains a very special surprise.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> Supports Multi-Frame Sampled Anti-Aliasing (MFAA) mode.
> 
> MFAA Supportet Games
> 
> Assassin's Creed IV Black Flag
> 
> Assassin's Creed: Unity
> 
> Battlefield 4
> 
> Crysis 3
> 
> Civilization V
> 
> Civilization: Beyond Earth
> 
> DiRT Showdown
> 
> DiRT 3 GRID Autosport
> 
> F1 2013
> 
> F1 2014
> 
> Far Cry 3
> 
> Far Cry: Blood Dragon
> 
> GRID2 Wargame: European Escalation
> 
> Hitman: Absolution
> 
> Just Cause 2
> 
> Saints Row IV
> 
> Splinter Cell: Blacklist
> 
> Titanfall


Nice! Now I just have to find out what MFAA is and what it does xD will test it out in Unity and Crysis 3


----------



## ondoy

344.75 is out... nice..


----------



## hurricane28

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TFL Replica*
> 
> Just in case you guys didn't notice, 344.75 is out, and it contains a very special surprise.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> Supports Multi-Frame Sampled Anti-Aliasing (MFAA) mode.
> 
> MFAA Supportet Games
> 
> Assassin's Creed IV Black Flag
> 
> Assassin's Creed: Unity
> 
> Battlefield 4
> 
> Crysis 3
> 
> Civilization V
> 
> Civilization: Beyond Earth
> 
> DiRT Showdown
> 
> DiRT 3 GRID Autosport
> 
> F1 2013
> 
> F1 2014
> 
> Far Cry 3
> 
> Far Cry: Blood Dragon
> 
> GRID2 Wargame: European Escalation
> 
> Hitman: Absolution
> 
> Just Cause 2
> 
> Saints Row IV
> 
> Splinter Cell: Blacklist
> 
> Titanfall


No its not... went over tot he Geforce site and can't download it.


----------



## TFL Replica

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Obyboby*
> 
> Nice! Now I just have to find out what MFAA is and what it does xD will test it out in Unity and Crysis 3


It's ~4xMSAA image quality for the price of 2xMSAA.









Quote:


> Originally Posted by *hurricane28*
> 
> No its not... went over tot he Geforce site and can't download it.


There's usually a delay between a new driver release and a corresponding download on the Geforce site.

Try this: http://us.download.nvidia.com/Windows/344.75/344.75-desktop-win8-win7-winvista-64bit-international-whql.exe


----------



## hurricane28

It can be downloaded from here: http://www.guru3d.com/files-details/geforce-344-75-whql-driver-download.html


----------



## Obyboby

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TFL Replica*
> 
> It's ~4xMSAA image quality for the price of 2xMSAA.


OMG. Awesome!!!!!!


----------



## hurricane28

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TFL Replica*
> 
> It's ~4xMSAA image quality for the price of 2xMSAA.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> There's usually a delay between a new driver release and a corresponding download on the Geforce site.
> 
> Try this: http://us.download.nvidia.com/Windows/344.75/344.75-desktop-win8-win7-winvista-64bit-international-whql.exe


thnx, i already found it on guru3D.


----------



## mrzoo

I purchase my g1 970 10/21 on Newegg and received next day think they will get me a free game code?


----------



## Edkiefer

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mrzoo*
> 
> I purchase my g1 970 10/21 on Newegg and received next day think they will get me a free game code?


yes, go to there site and talk to the online helper support .
very good chance they will give you it .


----------



## Mato87

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TFL Replica*
> 
> Just in case you guys didn't notice, 344.75 is out, and it contains a very special surprise.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> Supports Multi-Frame Sampled Anti-Aliasing (MFAA) mode.
> 
> MFAA Supportet Games
> 
> Assassin's Creed IV Black Flag
> 
> Assassin's Creed: Unity
> 
> Battlefield 4
> 
> Crysis 3
> 
> Civilization V
> 
> Civilization: Beyond Earth
> 
> DiRT Showdown
> 
> DiRT 3 GRID Autosport
> 
> F1 2013
> 
> F1 2014
> 
> Far Cry 3
> 
> Far Cry: Blood Dragon
> 
> GRID2 Wargame: European Escalation
> 
> Hitman: Absolution
> 
> Just Cause 2
> 
> Saints Row IV
> 
> Splinter Cell: Blacklist
> 
> Titanfall


Nice one, downloading them right now, can't wait to see if the sli improves the performance in fc4


----------



## mrzoo

Sweet gonna try when I get home


----------



## Hequaqua

Thanks for the heads up. I installed them earlier and played a round of BF4. It seems to run it a little better. I enabled GeForce to optimize it. I don't think I had that set with any of the other drivers. I lost a few FPS, but it did up the settings, and played smooth.


----------



## bluedevil

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Hequaqua*
> 
> Thanks for the heads up. I installed them earlier and played a round of BF4. It seems to run it a little better. I enabled GeForce to optimize it. I don't think I had that set with any of the other drivers. I lost a few FPS, but it did up the settings, and played smooth.


We have similar systems, what is your Firestrike score? Just trying to compare notes.


----------



## Fighting Games

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mato87*
> 
> whens the release please? I need that driver desperately !
> Well I have two gtx 970's too and I was getting around 50-70 fps but there is no sli profile, so you were running only off one card, Iam very hopeful the game ready driver 344.75 fixes the weird mouse lag issue aswell !
> oh and here's some info about the graphic settings directly from nvidia, http://www.geforce.com/whats-new/guides/far-cry-4-graphics-performance-and-tweaking-guide the fact that you can select an "nvidia" preset in the game's menu made me chuckle quite hard


I was running 1 card! Well got damn.. Am all excited now. Am like you now where I can't wait for this new driver to release and have really high expectations for it


----------



## Cerax

farcry 4 run like **** on my GTX 970


----------



## Hequaqua

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *bluedevil*
> 
> We have similar systems, what is your Firestrike score? Just trying to compare notes.


This is the best one http://www.3dmark.com/fs/3228651

This is lowest that I have kept http://www.3dmark.com/fs/3214967

Here is what is weird. I have the i5-3470 non-k 3.2Ghz 3.6Ghz(turbo). I am able to go into the multiplier and overclock it to 3.8Ghz. If you scroll down the scores you will see the reported clock. I either have a K chip, or I just got a great chip. lol

**Added

I use Afterburner. For the highest score I used these settings:
Default Voltage
110 Power Limit
+210 Core
+600 Memory
Custom Fan Curve
Max temp +/-64°(C)


----------



## Hequaqua

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Cerax*
> 
> farcry 4 run like **** on my GTX 970


Is is just that game, or are there others?


----------



## bluedevil

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Hequaqua*
> 
> This is the best one http://www.3dmark.com/fs/3228651
> 
> This is lowest that I have kept http://www.3dmark.com/fs/3214967
> 
> Here is what is weird. I have the i5-3470 non-k 3.2Ghz 3.6Ghz(turbo). I am able to go into the multiplier and overclock it to 3.8Ghz. If you scroll down the scores you will see the reported clock. I either have a K chip, or I just got a great chip. lol


Nope you don't have a K chip, non-K i5 chips can move 4 bins higher.


----------



## AngryGoldfish

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Iskaa1990*
> 
> Hey Guys i want to go 970 Sli should i go for the MSI or wait for the HOF? Or is there a third and better option?


Depends whether they'll be right on top of each other or whether you'll have a slot between them letting air flow. The reference design cards are often considered more suited for SLI, but I haven't seen any comparisons yet. I'm waiting to see them crop up myself before investing in anything.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Nooze*
> 
> I wouldn't ever "stick" with a company. In the future AMD could get better GPUs for the price. They could improve their performance drastically with Mantle. You never know. Point is, just keep update on what's happening in the GPU industry by reading reviews and such, and you won't ever be disappointed.


+1

When the 390X comes out, if it's 20% more powerful than a 980 then potentially we'll have a single GPU powerful enough for 4K or surround. AMD could then be taking a large chunk of the enthusiast market who already game and program at large resolutions or those who now see it as a viable option worth the arguably inferior software support, heat and power-until the follow-up to the 980 comes out, of course.









Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Obyboby*
> 
> Yeah, maybe I'm just worrying too much - but last night my card couldn't pass Unigine Valley at 1570 MHz, AT 1.275 V, had to lower to 1555 and hopefully this will be stable. Maybe I need to tweak the VRAM instead of the GPU core, I don't know, but I wanted to get to 1600


You don't need to RMA a card because you can't reach 1600Mhz.1500Mhz is still a stellar score. Don't listen to the spoilt brats of the Internet who demand the highest and the best. I know people IRL who are interested in these cards that are flabbergasted when I tell them they can reach 1500Mhz boost overclock. These guys are used to 800Mhz overclock. 1500Mhz is still approaching 980 stock levels.









Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Obyboby*
> 
> ok, i don't want to play the part of the liar or cheat in order to get a new product, so I will just accept my card as it is - and maybe put some more effort and time in finding the highest stable OC for it
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The hardest part for me is understand what exactly causes my card's instbility - whether it's the core clock or the memory clock. Maybe the GPU can handle the core I set, but the VRAM is not high (or low) enough, or viceversa. I will have to search for a good tutorial on understanding the various crashes that occur and what they are related to..
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> btw - I noticed benchmarks like Valley show the card's clock and temperature, together with FPS, at the top right corner of the screen. I have MSI Afterburner with the OSD on, so I also have some values shown on the left of my screen. The weird thing is - last night Afterburner showed a core of 1590 MHz (set with the sliders) while Valley was reporting 1650 MHz
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> which one was correct? Only the benchmark showed a value higher than the expected clock - GPU-Z, for example, reported values that matched Afterburner's. Anyone knows if the card was actually clocked at 1650 MHz?? That would explain the instability...


Valley probably isn't giving you an accurate real-time analysis. Use GPU-Z instead to check voltage, speed, etc.


----------



## Klocek001

can I run G1 GTX970 with 2500k 4,8GHz on XFX Pro 450W 34A ?


----------



## Hequaqua

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *bluedevil*
> 
> Nope you don't have a K chip, non-K i5 chips can move 4 bins higher.


I see....I just read a couple of articles on what you are referring to. Cool. Thanks a lot. This Mb/Cpu is going into a computer I am building for my son. I have a new board, and I'm waiting for my new Cpu to get here. I hope I don't run into any issues. I shouldn't, but you never know with computer components.

My issue with my GTX970 is the limited voltage. It seems that 1.250 is the highest, even adjusting it in Afterburner or PrecisionX it doesn't change the voltage.


----------



## Hequaqua

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Klocek001*
> 
> can I run G1 GTX970 with 2500k 4,8GHz on XFX Pro 450W 34A ?


Here is a link where you can put your components in and it will tell you roughly how big a PSU you need. I think the 970's need 26A on the +12v rail. Don't quote me on that.

http://extreme.outervision.com/psucalculatorlite.jsp


----------



## AngryGoldfish

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *safe*
> 
> If you want to test CSGO stability, I can give you a pro tip
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Instead of playing hours of CSGO, leave GOTV Theatre on overnight. http://cdn2.gamefront.com/wp-content/uploads/2013/10/Counter-Strike-Global-Offensive-WATCH-Menu.jpg
> 
> It's the button in the bottom right. If you haven't used GOTV Theatre before, basically it will just keep showing various popular games that are currently being watched. When a game ends, it automatically finds and connects to another one.
> 
> This is a really good way to test stability in CSGO, since graphically it is indentical to the load your card will be under when you are playing. It is not representative of CPU load in game, because the GOTV relays are only 16 tick, but this doesn't matter if you are just testing GPU stability.
> 
> There are 3 things that will happen if your GPU clocks are not stable when testing with GOTV Theatre.
> 
> 1) You return to a computer with a black screen that you cannot recover from, and have to hard restart.
> 2) You return to your computer with GOTV running as you left it, except MSI Afterburner is showing the card at stock clocks. This means the driver crashed, and restarted. When this happens, it will run at stock until you restart.
> 3) The game has flat out crashed with or without a directx error.
> 
> It is possible that the game crashed by itself, but this is extremely rare, and has happened maybe 3 or 4 times in my 1000 hours in CSGO.
> 
> I find that CSGO is actually one of the most unstable games when overclocking, and as such, this method has helped me to find my max game stable clocks with relative ease.


CS:GO is an unstable game for me period. I have so many issues with it that many others continue to experience. I'm going to have to reinstall, which is a pain since I have very slow Internet speed.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Klocek001*
> 
> can I run G1 GTX970 with 2500k 4,8GHz on XFX Pro 450W 34A ?


No way to be sure, but I think it should be OK based on guru3D's G1 Gaming review. I would not recommend it, though, especially if you have a bunch of other features and components like a soundcard, optical drive, multiple storage devices, etc. You could be perfectly stable one minute, but a spike might cause issues and throttling. It's the overclocking that you should be weary of, otherwise I see no reason for you not to be OK. An average system like that might be drawing 400 watts, but a peak might suddenly demand a little more, which could cause issues, I don't know.


----------



## Ultisym

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *AngryGoldfish*
> 
> Quote:
> Originally Posted by Klocek001 View Post
> 
> can I run G1 GTX970 with 2500k 4,8GHz on XFX Pro 450W 34A ?
> 
> No way to be sure, but I think it should be OK based on guru3D's G1 Gaming review. I would not recommend it, though, especially if you have a bunch of other features and components like a soundcard, optical drive, multiple storage devices, etc. You could be perfectly stable one minute, but a spike might cause issues and throttling. It's the overclocking that you should be weary of, otherwise I see no reason for you not to be OK. An average system like that might be drawing 400 watts, but a peak might suddenly demand a little more, which could cause issues, I don't know.


If that were a quality PSU (I really am not sure but most of XFX stuff is marginal) you would be ok. As mentioned above, drop the OC and you should be ok. My system with 2 970s is still pulling down a little over 600 watts peak with everything overclocked. Thats according to my killawatt which is high mileage at this point.


----------



## koulaid

Just got my Gigabyte GTX 970 itx!


----------



## Obyboby

I'm playing right now after leaving GOTV on for a bit more than an hour. GPU on 1600 MHz, hasn't crashed yet







I'm not really confident that it will resist, but hey, let's see! No artifacts or similar so far. Back to the game, will be back to report soon


----------



## AngryGoldfish

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ultisym*
> 
> If that were a quality PSU (I really am not sure but most of XFX stuff is marginal) you would be ok. As mentioned above, drop the OC and you should be ok. My system with 2 970s is still pulling down a little over 600 watts peak with everything overclocked. Thats according to my killawatt which is high mileage at this point.


XFX power supplies are solid from what I've heard. I was going to get one for my latest build but ended up spending a little more for the AX760. Wish I had gone for the 860W version just to be on the safe side for future proofing, but whatever, 760 watts should be fine even with overclocked 970's, a few peripherals and an overclocked CPU.


----------



## frag06

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *AngryGoldfish*
> 
> XFX power supplies are solid from what I've heard. I was going to get one for my latest build but ended up spending a little more for the AX760. Wish I had gone for the 860W version just to be on the safe side for future proofing, but whatever, 760 watts should be fine even with overclocked 970's, a few peripherals and an overclocked CPU.


The XFX Pro series is good, they are made by Seasonic (based on their S12II series).

Nothing to worry about with the AX760, good choice.


----------



## Obyboby

My PSU is Seasonic too, otherwise I would have left it on the shelf LOL. Still, there are so many opinions about whether 600-650 W PSUs are enough for a SLI. I'd rather be safe though, so I might switch to a nice 850 W PSU sooner or later


----------



## TFL Replica

Some 4xMFAA performance comparisons on a GTX 970.







*Source*


----------



## Klocek001

I was gonna switch from 290 (great, great performance but heat + noise) to 970 (wanna buy that 0db, I already changed my tower to zalman h1 in which you can turn the fans off completely).
Then my 290 died just yestarday, it was the second time in the last several months, so I figure it's mu PSU killing them.
I gotta get a QUALITY PSU first, then get a 970. I have a spare XFX 450W around but I don't wanna drop the OC on my CPU and a gotta be 100% sure with the PSU's capacity to power it.
I've decided to go with CM V700 PSU and then get a 970.


----------



## bluedevil

Fine tuned both my CPU and my GPU.







Dunno if I should get a 3570k, 3770k, or just stay with what I have....









http://www.3dmark.com/3dm/4759358

10614


----------



## frag06

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Obyboby*
> 
> My PSU is Seasonic too, otherwise I would have left it on the shelf LOL. Still, there are so many opinions about whether 600-650 W PSUs are enough for a SLI. I'd rather be safe though, so I might switch to a nice 850 W PSU sooner or later


A quality 650W should work just fine, but it's not recommended for serious overclocking.

If you want to upgrade, a 750W or 850W would work. I recommend the EVGA G2, they've been on-sale recently for great prices.


----------



## mrzoo

So I just do a tech support chat and ask for a game code. I just wanna make sure I don't get rejected lol


----------



## kuzotronic

Hey there) I have a system with MSI 4G and Gigabyte (non-G1) GTX 970's in SLI. Don't know if different voltage problem was fixed by i do get slightly different voltages on the cards under the load using todays Nvidia latest drivers. Can't seem to find any modded bioses for my cards on the forum, to run both at constant voltage. Could someone please help with this?

Regards


----------



## frag06

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *bluedevil*
> 
> Fine tuned both my CPU and my GPU.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dunno if I should get a 3570k, 3770k, or just stay with what I have....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> http://www.3dmark.com/3dm/4759358
> 
> 10614


Don't worry about the overall score, that 13702 graphics score is great









You wouldn't see an improvement with a 3570K or 3770K in games (though you could have some fun overclocking with one of them







). Not really worth the money unless you can find a great deal or just want to OC.


----------



## Germanian

wow look at this GTX 980 power delivery beast.
Colorful iGame GeForce GTX 980 KUDAN

Triple slot cooler. 12+2 VRM with 61 Tantalum capacitors




my MSI GTX 970 just got jealous









more info at http://wccftech.com/colorful-unveils-triple-slot-igame-geforce-gtx-980-kudan-graphics-card-hybrid-cooling-design/


----------



## mrzoo

Can anyone post some custom fan curves for 970 g1. I want to keep as cool as possible on gaming load not to worried about noise as I have a bunch other fans that are loud


----------



## SlyFox

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *koulaid*
> 
> Just got my Gigabyte GTX 970 itx!


I'd love to know everything about that card







. OC's, Temps, Loudness.


----------



## Obyboby

LOL, CS:GO crashed as soon as I killed the last guy and won the competitive match xD so lucky







but yea, looks like the OC is not stable







sad truth







maybe I could try increasing the VRAM? They're just 3950 MHz.


----------



## AngryGoldfish

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TFL Replica*
> 
> Some 4xMFAA performance comparisons on a GTX 970.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *Source*


Those are excellent results; far better than I thought they'd be. The overall FPS seems a little low though, don't you think? During BF4, a 970 at 1440p hits 60 FPS with 4xMSAA and 16xAF. At 1080 it should be in the 80's.


----------



## ltlukelt

I've just installed my Gigabyte G1 Gaming but only the first 2 fans are spinning. The fan at the end of the card isn't. Any idea what this could be?


----------



## Germanian

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ltlukelt*
> 
> I've just installed my Gigabyte G1 Gaming but only the first 2 fans are spinning. The fan at the end of the card isn't. Any idea what this could be?


try setting 100% fan speed in afterburner and if it doesn't fix it. It might be damaged.


----------



## ltlukelt

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Germanian*
> 
> try setting 100% fan speed in afterburner and if it doesn't fix it. It might be damaged.


That didn't seem to work. I'll try the card in a different machine later.


----------



## writer21

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SlyFox*
> 
> I'd love to know everything about that card
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> . OC's, Temps, Loudness.


I just got 2 as well. Both don't have coil whine or I don't notice it over case fans. These cards compared to my 780s are beast. Could only get 1150 on one of my 780s and the other was 1110. Running those clocks with these cold temps in NY my room was hot.

Now running 2 G1 970s with 1455 core clock on stock volts and +300 on the memory they barely break 60c. Haven't touched the voltage or power. I rarely go over 70% power usage with these cards. It's insane how good they perform with little power and heat.

I tried going to 1500 core on first card and it did run valley benchmark. The second card running at that speed crashed my comp. Had to hard reset. I set both to 1500 core and they only ran at 1493. Any idea why this would happen?

Also my bottom card runs at lower voltage.


----------



## Mato87

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TFL Replica*
> 
> Some 4xMFAA performance comparisons on a GTX 970.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *Source*


hmm how the hell do your turn on the MFAA ? there is no option in the game, I guess you have to turn something on through the nvidia control panel?

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Germanian*
> 
> wow look at this GTX 980 power delivery beast.
> Colorful iGame GeForce GTX 980 KUDAN
> 
> Triple slot cooler. 12+2 VRM with 61 Tantalum capacitors
> 
> 
> 
> 
> my MSI GTX 970 just got jealous
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> more info at http://wccftech.com/colorful-unveils-triple-slot-igame-geforce-gtx-980-kudan-graphics-card-hybrid-cooling-design/


Oh my....that looks cool, the backplate is cool too


----------



## TFL Replica

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mato87*
> 
> hmm how the hell do your turn on the MFAA ? there is no option in the game, I guess you have to turn something on through the nvidia control panel?


It needs to be enabled in NVCP, and the game needs to be on the whitelist (currently 20 games). Also, SLI support will be added in a future driver.


----------



## mimicUK

Hi guys just bought myself a Gigabyte GTX 970 G1 Gaming card and wanted to know whats the best overclocking software to use for it and the best settings if possible.

I know im proberly rushing in to things a bit but im dying to see what i can get out of this beast smile.gif

Cheers in advance guys smile.gif


----------



## jlhawn

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mimicUK*
> 
> Hi guys just bought myself a Gigabyte GTX 970 G1 Gaming card and wanted to know whats the best overclocking software to use for it and the best settings if possible.
> 
> I know im proberly rushing in to things a bit but im dying to see what i can get out of this beast smile.gif
> 
> Cheers in advance guys smile.gif


this is a safe and stable overclock using MSI AfterBurner,
I have ths same graphics card as you.
I have settings for a 1605mhz overclock but I don't recommend it for full time use, I only tried to see if I could clock that high.


----------



## TahoeDust

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jlhawn*
> 
> this is a safe and stable overclock using MSI AfterBurner,
> I have ths same graphics card as you.
> I have settings for a 1605mhz overclock but I don't recommend it for full time use, I only tried to see if I could clock that high.
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


Just because it is safe and stable for your card does not mean it will be for anyone else.


----------



## jlhawn

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TahoeDust*
> 
> Just because it is safe and stable for your card does not mean it will be for anyone else.


how come everything I post on this thread you disagree with??
90% of user's on this thread are running 1500mhz+ with no problems, but when I post 1500mhz+ you come on here and shoot me down.


----------



## Menta

So I picked up a 750ti for secondary rig but before that I will tested out on my main rig with a 970, do I have to do anything besides placing in the card. Don't quite know how to set it up for physics


----------



## hurricane28

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jlhawn*
> 
> how come everything I post on this thread you disagree with??
> 90% of user's on this thread are running 1500mhz+ with no problems, but when I post 1500mhz+ you come on here and shoot me down.


I think he meant was that there is no guarantee that EVERYONE can get the same stable overclock.

Some people claim that the Gigabyte cards clock higher than others which is completely untrue and is disinformation because it depends on the silicon lottery...

I have MSI GTX 970 gaming 4G and it clocks just fine and have 14K graphics score with stock bios.


----------



## jlhawn

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *hurricane28*
> 
> I think he meant was that there is no guarantee that EVERYONE can get the same stable overclock.
> 
> Some people claim that the Gigabyte cards clock higher than others which is completely untrue and is disinformation because it depends on the silicon lottery...
> 
> I have MSI GTX 970 gaming 4G and it clocks just fine and have 14K graphics score with stock bios.


I realize this but he dog's just about every post I have even if it makes sense to others, he does it on other threads.
it's like I have done something to like pissed in his wheaties in the past or something.


----------



## Cerax

When im overcloking the card the only thing that crash is the nvidia driver whats that mean?


----------



## Team Grinder

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Obyboby*
> 
> Yeah, maybe I'm just worrying too much - but last night my card couldn't pass Unigine Valley at 1570 MHz, AT 1.275 V, had to lower to 1555 and hopefully this will be stable. Maybe I need to tweak the VRAM instead of the GPU core, I don't know, but I wanted to get to 1600


Try using 1.231v. Thats a lot of voltage for that clock. You may even try 1.218v. 1600MHz ( I have found out the hard way ) is attainable through No Limits bios. At least for me. But running temps into the mid 80's on stock cooler on a G1 Gaming. Max clocks were 1650/8400 and no where near game stable. Voltage reading was 1.3v+ off the back of the card. The average from what I see is 1450/7600 and good clockers are doing 1500/8000 and insane clockers 1550+/8000+.
Try +24 for power. 112% power limit, +150 core, +600 memory. +25 will put you into the next bin. Core and memory should be stable. 77.1% ASIC. Or try +125 core and +500 memory and you should be sweet.


----------



## TahoeDust

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TahoeDust*
> 
> Just because it is safe and stable for your card does not mean it will be for anyone else.


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jlhawn*
> 
> how come everything I post on this thread you disagree with??
> 90% of user's on this thread are running 1500mhz+ with no problems, but when I post 1500mhz+ you come on here and shoot me down.


I have no idea what you are talking about man...I don't remember me posting anything else in disagreement with you. Any examples?


----------



## xgunnas

I got a Gigabyte GTX 970 G1

I had to use OC guru II instead of afterburner for the Offset Min. Otherwise less demanding games would crash. I am able to get it to 1364/1516/1604 stable, backed off 1% to 1348/1499/1588 1.25v and it's been stable for a week without errors on any games.

Edit: Just adding in the ram settings. 7800mhz full-time, 8000mhz would lead to occasional texture pop-ins.


----------



## Nooze

Anyone know how to turn on MFAA? Looked inside games, and looking in the NVIDIA control panel but can't find anything.


----------



## mrzoo

Got my code from Newegg thanks guys for the heads up on that


----------



## DustDevil

I have 2 MSI 970 GTX's with reference coolers and default clocks. So far I upped the core +174 and mem +497 I am testing the overclocks while folding and haven't had an issues ye, 2 days so far. I had them in 1st and 3rd pci-e slots but the top card was so hot so I have them in the 1st and 5th slots and they are almost identical in temps with 100% fan speed. Both showing 62 c. While I was mining for a bit they would get to 79c and flirt with 80c. So far I love these cards. Only draw back is they do not have back plates but its not much of a an issue since the reference coolers for rigidity. Thinking of water cooling them and then pushing them further.


----------



## Anusha

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DustDevil*
> 
> I have 2 MSI 970 GTX's with reference coolers and default clocks. So far I upped the core +174 and mem +497 I am testing the overclocks while folding and haven't had an issues ye, 2 days so far. I had them in 1st and 3rd pci-e slots but the top card was so hot so I have them in the 1st and 5th slots and they are almost identical in temps with 100% fan speed. Both showing 62 c. While I was mining for a bit they would get to 79c and flirt with 80c. So far I love these cards. Only draw back is they do not have back plates but its not much of a an issue since the reference coolers for rigidity. Thinking of water cooling them and then pushing them further.


100% fan? Aren't they deafening?

Wonder if they have the same cooler as the one in the Palit 970 blower. I'm considering getting two of them.


----------



## ironhide138

So has anyone gotten FC4 to work from the nvidia bundle? I have it preloaded, and it says its not released. They sent me an email saying it was available on my account.... but it says in uplay that its not released. GG ubi


----------



## DustDevil

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Anusha*
> 
> 100% fan? Aren't they deafening?
> 
> Wonder if they have the same cooler as the one in the Palit 970 blower. I'm considering getting two of them.


Don't get me wrong they are loud but I was a USMC Mortar Man so I can hardly hear anything anymore







I even have the side cover off the case and can barely hear them but I wouldn't go by my word for quietness.

This is what I have MSI 970 4GD5


----------



## frag06

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ironhide138*
> 
> So has anyone gotten FC4 to work from the nvidia bundle? I have it preloaded, and it says its not released. They sent me an email saying it was available on my account.... but it says in uplay that its not released. GG ubi


I had the same problem. You have to click activate and use the key code they send you in the release email.

Btw, make sure your enter it manually.


----------



## ironhide138

I did, says its already used. was it the "digital rights" code? the grey code on the black background?


----------



## xgunnas

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Nooze*
> 
> Anyone know how to turn on MFAA? Looked inside games, and looking in the NVIDIA control panel but can't find anything.


It's the nvidia control panel, under "Manage 3D settings".


----------



## Nooze

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *xgunnas*
> 
> It's the nvidia control panel, under "Manage 3D settings".


I checked all the options in 'manage 3d settings'. See nothing about MFAA.


----------



## frag06

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ironhide138*
> 
> I did, says its already used. was it the "digital rights" code? the grey code on the black background?


Yeah, that was it. Once I entered the code it said it was now activated, listed FC4 and some add-on, then I clicked OK and could play (after an update).

Try closing Uplay and any related services. I had a similar problem once and had to close a Uplay process before it would register.

If that doesn't work, you may need to contact Ubisoft


----------



## DustDevil

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Nooze*
> 
> I checked all the options in 'manage 3d settings'. See nothing about MFAA.


Mine shows it I am using the released today 344.75 drivers


----------



## ironhide138

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *frag06*
> 
> Yeah, that was it. Once I entered the code it said it was now activated, listed FC4 and some add-on, then I clicked OK and could play (after an update).
> 
> Try closing Uplay and any related services. I had a similar problem once and had to close a Uplay process before it would register.
> 
> If that doesn't work, you may need to contact Ubisoft


Still no go, my friends having the same problem, says the code is in use on another account. emailed support, i expect them to fix it...heh....heeeheheeh....


----------



## Nooze

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DustDevil*
> 
> Mine shows it I am using the released today 344.75 drivers


That setting does not show up in my control panel. Weird. Here is mine:

NoMFAA.PNG 172k .PNG file


I have the correct drivers, 75, and I restarted my PC.


----------



## DustDevil

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Nooze*
> 
> That setting does not show up in my control panel. Weird. Here is mine:
> 
> NoMFAA.PNG 172k .PNG file
> 
> 
> I have the correct drivers, 75, and I restarted my PC.


You have them in SLI correct? I just noticed mine wasn't in sli and it showed up then I turned on sli and it disappeared.


----------



## Nooze

Ah, so MFAA doesn't use SLI? Or not yet?

Gah. Well I just tested it and it does show up with SLI off.


----------



## LARGE FARVA

Im having a serious problem with my sli....no matter what i put my clocks to both my cards run at the EXACT same mhz even if ones at default and ones at +200mhz they both still read 1380mhz

ive tried to link and unlink them and it changes nothing.


----------



## DustDevil

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *LARGE FARVA*
> 
> Im having a serious problem with my sli....no matter what i put my clocks to both my cards run at the EXACT same mhz even if ones at default and ones at +200mhz they both still read 1380mhz
> 
> ive tried to link and unlink them and it changes nothing.


Only thing I can think of is the oc software your using my be "sticking" when you link or unlink. Are you using MSI Afterburner or EVGA Precision? Even though I think they are based off the same program I assume both the same brand and model of cards as well.


----------



## DustDevil

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Nooze*
> 
> Ah, so MFAA doesn't use SLI? Or not yet?
> 
> Gah. Well I just tested it and it does show up with SLI off.


I am not sure but since their are so many NVidia driver updates as of late maybe they got something wrong


----------



## Anusha

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DustDevil*
> 
> Don't get me wrong they are loud but I was a USMC Mortar Man so I can hardly hear anything anymore
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I even have the side cover off the case and can barely hear them but I wouldn't go by my word for quietness.
> 
> This is what I have MSI 970 4GD5


I see. I'm sure the noise would be a big issue for me. Why no GTX 970 with NVTTM ?? I would have paid $400 for one.









I see you have stopped at 1250MHz on the core; what is limiting you from going higher? Temps? Power? Have you played with the BIOS to see if increasing the power limit would make them clock higher at stock volts?

Would it be possible for your to record the noise of the cards from a couple of feet away and upload it to YouTube or somewhere?


----------



## LARGE FARVA

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DustDevil*
> 
> Only thing I can think of is the oc software your using my be "sticking" when you link or unlink. Are you using MSI Afterburner or EVGA Precision? Even though I think they are based off the same program I assume both the same brand and model of cards as well.


precision yes, the latest version and im using dual g1 gaming versions


----------



## DustDevil

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Anusha*
> 
> I see. I'm sure the noise would be a big issue for me. Why no GTX 970 with NVTTM ?? I would have paid $400 for one.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I see you have stopped at 1250MHz on the core; what is limiting you from going higher? Temps? Power? Have you played with the BIOS to see if increasing the power limit would make them clock higher at stock volts?
> 
> Would it be possible for your to record the noise of the cards from a couple of feet away and upload it to YouTube or somewhere?


Yeah I could see where it would bother most people.....but I am into folding and it really stresses a system so I crank up the fans to keep the 79-80c threshold for me in check.

I will try and record a video with my dslr and you can listen for yourself. Will have it uploaded somewhere maybe. Will have a link shortly.


----------



## Anusha

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DustDevil*
> 
> Yeah I could see where it would bother most people.....but I am into folding and it really stresses a system so I crank up the fans to keep the 79-80c threshold for me in check.
> 
> I will try and record a video with my dslr and you can listen for yourself. Will have it uploaded somewhere maybe. Will have a link shortly.


Thanks mate. Really appreciate it. If it is not too much hassle, can you record the auto fan speed noise as well; especially when running Firestrike or something from start to end? This is because I would most definitely not run them at full speed.


----------



## Aluc13

Does the new drivers address a lot of the older problems of past drivers?


----------



## Swolern

Anybody running 970 SLI on a 4k display? How is it? Thinking about picking a couple of these cards on Black Friday along with a curved 4k TV. As long as the lag input is not to bad.


----------



## CODELESS

Have the gigabyte GTX 970 G1 Gaming . Awesome card ! Just waiting for a water block now for it .


----------



## jonny30bass

anyone else getting major lag in far cry 4 when moving fast? standing still is 60fps with the nvidia preset (except AA set to SMAA) @1080p. I get the most stuttering while driving.


----------



## Germanian

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jonny30bass*
> 
> anyone else getting major lag in far cry 4 when moving fast? standing still is 60fps with the nvidia preset (except AA set to SMAA) @1080p. I get the most stuttering while driving.


which driver? did you see the new driver that's out today?

344.75 WHQL (link below for Windows 7 64-bit, Windows 8.1 64-bit, Windows 8 64-bit, Windows Vista 64-bit
Language English (US)

http://www.geforce.com/drivers/results/79891


----------



## jonny30bass

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Germanian*
> 
> which driver? did you see the new driver that's out today?
> 
> 344.75 WHQL (link below for Windows 7 64-bit, Windows 8.1 64-bit, Windows 8 64-bit, Windows Vista 64-bit
> Language English (US)
> 
> http://www.geforce.com/drivers/results/79891


Yep. I'm using the latest driver and patch. Putting the graphics quality to medium fixes it, but the graphics look horrible. NVIDIA recommends their NVIDIA setting with 2xTXAA, but the performance is atrocious with those settings. NVIDIA preset with SMAA is playable, but there is a lot of stuttering.


----------



## TahoeDust

FC4 runs pretty smooth for me. I am running it with the nvidia recommended settings...maxed out with 2xTXAA. It rarely drops below 50fps and I am not really getting any stuttering.

I am playing it @ 2560x1080 btw.


----------



## jonny30bass

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TahoeDust*
> 
> FC4 runs pretty smooth for me. I am running it with the nvidia recommended settings...maxed out with 2xTXAA. It rarely drops below 50fps and I am not really getting any stuttering.
> 
> I am playing it @ 2560x1080 btw.


Yea, but your probably running it off of an SSD aren't you. I think the stuttering may be caused by loading new parts of the map.


----------



## TahoeDust

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jonny30bass*
> 
> Yea, but your probably running it off of an SSD aren't you. I think the stuttering may be caused by loading new parts of the map.


Actually no. I am running it off a 1TB 7200 rpm good old fashion Barracuda spinner.


----------



## Germanian

if i get some free time tomorrow i will install the new driver and play some Far Cry 4 to see what you mean about stuttering.
Playing on regular hard drive atm not copied on my SSD yet.

On the old 334.65 driver it wasn't too bad at all. Turn off TXAA and use SMAA. I set shadows from ultra to very high or high can't remember.

It's only going to be better with the next patch they coming out. At least that's what i am expecting FPS and bug fixing wise.
if you select Ultra shadows it bugs out and makes everything a blob of black shadows. Only fix atm was setting it 1 setting lower.


----------



## jonny30bass

Im using a 1 TB Barracuda SATA III. I wonder why I'm getting such bad framerates then? Perhaps the game needs more than 8GB of RAM?
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TahoeDust*
> 
> Actually no. I am running it off a 1TB 7200 rpm good old fashion Barracuda spinner.


----------



## kuzotronic

Noticed no stuttering as well) Make sure you're running latest 1.3 version of the game.

Good thing is that with the latest 344.75 drivers they added SLI support for the game and GPU's are running 95-99% most of the time. Time to get rid of different voltage and power usage on the cards using SLI and i'll be more than happy)


----------



## CODELESS

I do know that there are some issues with far cry 4 with stuttering and low FPS .


----------



## auxius

3dMark Firestrike and Unigine Valley

zotac 970 Extreme OC

how i wish the voltage was unlocked on my GPU.


----------



## Serandur

Stupid Hynix VRAM, can't OC memory past about 300 MHz without getting artifacts. Lame, one card holding back the other. I've got core clocks up to about 1520 MHz stable on both cards however, which isn't bad. One of my cards is 78.7% ASIC with Samsung VRAM, the other is a comparative runt with 68.6% and Hynix VRAM; both are Gigabyte G1 Rev 1.1s.


----------



## Obyboby

I have mine at 1550 MHz and VRAM @ 4020 MHz, stable so far in AC:Unity, Crysis 3, CS:GO. NoLimits BIOS


----------



## Asus11

just came.. wooot so happy

got them for a steal.. tempted to get a third


----------



## alegelos

970 G1

Core: +185mhz
Mem: +500mhz
vCore: stock
Pwr Limit: +112%

Does anyone knows how to pass the 1600mhz?


----------



## Hequaqua

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *alegelos*
> 
> 970 G1
> 
> Core: +185mhz
> Mem: +500mhz
> vCore: stock
> Pwr Limit: +112%
> 
> Does anyone knows how to pass the 1600mhz?


Those are really stable on my card(MSI GTX970 G). I can't get it really stable much higher. I hit 1571mhz yesterday running Valley. It crashed when it got to like the 7th scene.

What kind of voltages are you seeing?

The highest I've gotten is 1.250v.

I added voltage, or should say tried. It didn't add anymore when I set it to in Afterburner.


----------



## jlhawn

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *alegelos*
> 
> 970 G1
> 
> Core: +185mhz
> Mem: +500mhz
> vCore: stock
> Pwr Limit: +112%
> 
> Does anyone knows how to pass the 1600mhz?


I got 1605mhz with this setting, but I don't run it that high. it was just for testing.


----------



## CODELESS

Wow nice ! Think of we chuck a watercooling block onto it you would get hight overclock ?


----------



## alegelos

Interesting, i will try raise the vcore to +60mv. And check the vCore.


----------



## alegelos

I watercooled it. my temps never pass 46. I get same OC results as others. Hard to pass 1600mhz


----------



## maikon

just curious how many here got coilwhine and actually rma to get a new card?


----------



## JoeDirt

This weeks challenge... no posts about coil whine.


----------



## DustDevil

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Anusha*
> 
> Thanks mate. Really appreciate it. If it is not too much hassle, can you record the auto fan speed noise as well; especially when running Firestrike or something from start to end? This is because I would most definitely not run them at full speed.


I ran and merged 2 videos. The first is section is running [email protected] and about 4 feet from the pc. The mic picks up all the sounds so its pretty sensitive. I then put the camera over the intake but their are fans doing 900-1000 rpm below that then the GPU's so kind of a mixed bag of sounds. Most of the noise is from the exhaust. I then made a standard fan curve in MSI Afterburner from 40c - 40% to 65c - 100% If I don't put that somewhere close to 70c the temps just skyrocket and peg 79-80c. I ran firestrike "default" for the entire test and could barely hear the fans get to 60% or so with temps in the low 60c's

Here is the link to the video. I can make a better one if need be


----------



## Aluc13

How are the new drivers? Any problems with them like past drivers?


----------



## Obyboby

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *JoeDirt*
> 
> This weeks challenge... no posts about coil whine.


ahhahahha


----------



## hurricane28

No problems here so far. Everything is running smooth as butter


----------



## LBear

Received my card yesterday.


----------



## kuzotronic

Lookes great) What's your ASIC?


----------



## End3R

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *LBear*
> 
> Received my card yesterday.


I was just looking at that last night, is it worth the extra $50?


----------



## AngryGoldfish

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mimicUK*
> 
> Hi guys just bought myself a Gigabyte GTX 970 G1 Gaming card and wanted to know whats the best overclocking software to use for it and the best settings if possible.
> 
> I know im proberly rushing in to things a bit but im dying to see what i can get out of this beast smile.gif
> 
> Cheers in advance guys smile.gif


I don't know if there is a 'best' overclocking tool, but MSI, eVGA, and Gigabyte all have popular ones. The Gigabyte one is the most comprehensive, but the MSI and eVGA are a little easier to understand, IMO.

As far best settings, as said already, there are none. Just increase your core clock incrementally until you're unstable and then either decrease it until it's stable once again or increase your voltage and memory until you're stable. This will take some time because you have to run tests and game at each step. You could just 'dirty overclock' it and raise it to 1500Mhz and your memory to 7600Mhz and see if you're stable. Run as many games as you can, run benchmarks, etc. If your machine does not crash or you do not see any strange artefacts or issues, turn up your memory by another 200Mhz and your core clock by another 50Mhz. If you have a very good chip then you'll be able to hit that without any voltage manipulation. If you have an average chip then to get that kind of speed you'll need to add voltage and do some tweaking.

I recommend a 1450Mhz dirty overclock with 7600Mhz memory. No additional voltage. Run as many tests as you can. Leave some of the tests running for a few hours. Keep an eye on temperatures and be aware of tearing, stuttering, popping or any weird artefacts, and of course crashes or blue screens. If you're happy with 1450Mhz and you're stable, you're done. If you want more, boost up to 1500/7800Mhz. If you're unstable at that, increase your voltage slightly. By how much entirely depends on your chip and I can't give much advice there.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *LARGE FARVA*
> 
> Im having a serious problem with my sli....no matter what i put my clocks to both my cards run at the EXACT same mhz even if ones at default and ones at +200mhz they both still read 1380mhz
> 
> ive tried to link and unlink them and it changes nothing.


I'm not sure if I'm reading you right, but cards will automatically match each other. If one card is 1500Mhz and the other 1380Mhz, they'll both be at 1380Mhz.


----------



## DustDevil

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Nooze*
> 
> Ah, so MFAA doesn't use SLI? Or not yet?
> 
> Gah. Well I just tested it and it does show up with SLI off.


I read in the Geforce forums that MFAA is not supported in SLI currently.


----------



## kuzotronic

Can confirm that! As soon as i disable SLI, the MFAA option appears in NVCP. May be NV will add support in the future


----------



## TFL Replica

Nvidia has stated that MFAA will have SLI support and GFE integration in the future.


----------



## HAL900

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *End3R*
> 
> I was just looking at that last night, is it worth the extra $50?


This card is laud


----------



## Menta

sooo testing out FARCRY 4 on a 970 strix and a dedicated 750ti for physics everything maxed out getting around 55-60 fps, pretty nice


----------



## Agoniizing

Just got my G1 in the mail!! Boosts to 1418Mhz out of the box. But this one has Hynix vram.


----------



## End3R

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *HAL900*
> 
> This card is laud


Haha really? On the listing I was looking at it was saying the new fan design was supposed to be much more quiet.


----------



## hurricane28

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Menta*
> 
> sooo testing out FARCRY 4 on a 970 strix and a dedicated 750ti for physics everything maxed out getting around 55-60 fps, pretty nice


Why running an extra card for physics?


----------



## jaxstraww

75.9 asic quality? G1 just installed. Seems low.


----------



## error-id10t

Odd problem some help.. SLI setup. I can't get them to run at the same speeds, temps are fine so AB tells me that I'm hitting SLI Link limit whatever that is? GPU2 is running as expected but GPU1 isn't....


----------



## DustDevil

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *error-id10t*
> 
> Odd problem some help.. SLI setup. I can't get them to run at the same speeds, temps are fine so AB tells me that I'm hitting SLI Link limit whatever that is? GPU2 is running as expected but GPU1 isn't....


Someone yesterday was having that same problem one core running at like 1400mhz with sli enabled and linking and the other core was 1250mhz those were just examples. They were using Evga precision for the overclock. It might be the latest drivers I am not sure but sounds like a software/driver problems to me but I am not very knowledgeable in that department.


----------



## Menta

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *hurricane28*
> 
> Why running an extra card for physics?


It's for a second rig just thought I would test it out, tried on several games it's really not bad one thing I noticed I can now turn off vsync and have no screen tear


----------



## hurricane28

aha okay, well i got some micro stuttering in Farcry 3 when DSR is enabled and playing at 1440p but when i set vsync to adaptive the stuttering is gone.

Need some time and tinkering with the settings in what is causing it.


----------



## HAL900

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *End3R*
> 
> Haha really? On the listing I was looking at it was saying the new fan design was supposed to be much more quiet.


really really
start 1300 rpm +
gaming 900 rpm +





this is low dB


----------



## Germanian

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jonny30bass*
> 
> anyone else getting major lag in far cry 4 when moving fast? standing still is 60fps with the nvidia preset (except AA set to SMAA) @1080p. I get the most stuttering while driving.


ya, i finally had time to update to new driver (334.75 and with Far Cry 4 patch 1.3 I still get stuttering you were right. I am playing with VSYNC on and there is some stuttering.
FRAPS shows 60 FPS stable, but stuttering still happens. I might try to put it on SSD later.

Game looks really beautiful though maxed out. Shadows are amazing.


----------



## Obyboby

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Agoniizing*
> 
> Just got my G1 in the mail!! Boosts to 1418Mhz out of the box. But this one has Hynix vram.


What do you mean by "boosts to xxxx out of the box?"


----------



## Germanian

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Obyboby*
> 
> What do you mean by "boosts to xxxx out of the box?"


without overclocking his card boosts to 1418 mhz when gaming. The card does that because it's still within max allowed TDP limit.

BTW just found this trying to fix the stuttering in Far Cry 4. i applied the change and going to try it now.

Quoting Game Debate

"Far Cry 4 Stuttering Fix

Many gamers playing Far Cry 4 have been experiencing some pretty gamebreaking stuttering issues, but there is a workaround for now until Ubisoft manages to sort this out. Navigate to the Far Cry 4 config file, which is typically located at *My Documents\My Games\Far Cry 4\[account id name]\GamerProfile.xml and open it with WordPad or any other text editor.*

*Search for "DisableLoadingMip0="0"" and change the second 0 to a 1, so it should read "DisableLoadingMip0="1"".*

Of course gamers with lower-end rigs are inevitably going to experience performance issues, but you should see some noticeable improvement with this fix. The change appears to affect the loading of MIP maps, which eases the transition from lower-resolution to higher-resolution textures based upon distance from the object." Quote end

http://www.game-debate.com/news/?news=15097&game=Far%20Cry%204&title=Far%20Cry%204%20Big%20Fixes%20-%20Stuttering%20Fix,%20Intro%20Screen%20Skip%20And%20Disable%20Mouse%20Acceleration


----------



## Naxxy

Just got my brand new 970 MSI Gaming today, upgraded from an unstable 780ti ghz edition.

So far i managed to get to 1549 core and 7800 memory at stock voltage and the temperature never exceeds 58 LOL. Will play around with it tomorrow im pretty sure i can hit well above 1600.....this card is AWESOME........0 noise 0 heat and incredible performance









GPUZ

Best buy ever.


----------



## semitope

Anyone else getting coil whine while browsing the internet or when you initially start watching a vid? Pretty weird. hear it while page loads and while moving mouse between tabs.


----------



## jonny30bass

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *semitope*
> 
> Anyone else getting coil whine while browsing the internet or when you initially start watching a vid? Pretty weird. hear it while page loads and while moving mouse between tabs.


Change your computer's Power Options to Balanced when your not gaming. This could help with the coil whine while browsing or watching videos.


----------



## cyph3rz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *semitope*
> 
> Anyone else getting coil whine while browsing the internet or when you initially start watching a vid? Pretty weird. hear it while page loads and while moving mouse between tabs.


No but I ran Windows Experience Index and noticed some coil whine which I believe is normal.


----------



## gib6717

What kind of fps should I be getting on dragon age inquisition set to ultra with a 3770k and sli 970s? I had to turn off aa to get 6. Doesn't seem right.


----------



## Hequaqua

Just got my new motherboard and cpu installed. I OC'd the cpu to 4.0ghz, the video card 1571mhz core, 8000ghz memory.

Are my cpu temps OK. I'm not used to seeing them this high. I did move from a i5-3470 to the i7-4770k. I also ran OCCT linpack for 30 mins. Temps Max out @ 64°(C).

GPU maxed @64°(C) as well.

I'm on air.


----------



## smushroomed

Just wanted to update you guys

I5 4670k oc to 4.4
Strix 970
+30 core
110% power limit
+175
+350

Getting 11k+ in firearm

Anybody got some comparisons or comments


----------



## jlhawn

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Hequaqua*
> 
> Just got my new motherboard and cpu installed. I OC'd the cpu to 4.0ghz, the video card 1571mhz core, 8000ghz memory.
> 
> Are my cpu temps OK. I'm not used to seeing them this high. I did move from a i5-3470 to the i7-4770k. I also ran OCCT linpack for 30 mins. Temps Max out @ 64°(C).
> 
> GPU maxed @64°(C) as well.
> 
> I'm on air.


those temps are very good, I've seen liquid cooled systems with higher.


----------



## Hequaqua

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *smushroomed*
> 
> Just wanted to update you guys
> 
> I5 4670k oc to 4.4
> Strix 970
> +30 core
> 110% power limit
> +175
> +350
> 
> Getting 11k+ in firearm
> 
> Anybody got some comparisons or comments


I semi close. I'm not up to 4.4ghz yet though....lol Just got the chip today....overclocked result are in my previous post.
+30 voltage
110% power limit
+230 core
+500 memory

My card's voltage seems to stay at 1.225v.....no matter what I have it set on. I've seen it hit 1.250, but it doesn't stay there under stress.

At your settings those number look good. What is the base core/clock on your card?


----------



## Hequaqua

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jlhawn*
> 
> those temps are very good, I've seen liquid cooled systems with higher.


Cool. I think the Tj. Max is 100°(C). I downloaded core temp and that what it is saying. lol


----------



## PalominoCreek

Hey, anyone knows what changed in rev 1.1 on the Gigabyte 970 G1 Gaming?


----------



## jlhawn

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *PalominoCreek*
> 
> Hey, anyone knows what changed in rev 1.1 on the Gigabyte 970 G1 Gaming?


Gigabyte won't say, but here is what I found. I have 1.0


----------



## PalominoCreek

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jlhawn*
> 
> Gigabyte won't say, but here is what I found. I have 1.0


Thanks! I also googled around and it seems to have something to do with fan speeds aswell, but nothing official. Why would they not say? It's important stuff.


----------



## jlhawn

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *PalominoCreek*
> 
> Thanks! I also googled around and it seems to have something to do with fan speeds aswell, but nothing official. Why would they not say? It's important stuff.


most computer tech manufacturers like to keep consumers in the dark with their secrets. such as AMD, Intel, Nvidia, etc. makes then feel smarter than us.


----------



## LBear

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *End3R*
> 
> Haha really? On the listing I was looking at it was saying the new fan design was supposed to be much more quiet.


Been doing some stressing with heaven on extreme. Card is very quiet. If it does get loud i have yet to hear it.


----------



## Obyboby

tried to OC to 1550 MHz at stock voltage but it would crash my games. 1500 is not stable either. 1450 is fine but I get glitches eg in AC:Unity in the character customization menu (where you can change your character's robes and so on) voltage drops from 1.225 to 1.206V and I get weird glitches on the screen. Do I really need a higher voltage to OC my card? If I flash a NoLimits BIOS and clock to 1550 it goes all good... Power limit was set to 112% on AB


----------



## illidan2000

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Obyboby*
> 
> tried to OC to 1550 MHz at stock voltage but it would crash my games. 1500 is not stable either. 1450 is fine but I get glitches eg in AC:Unity in the character customization menu (where you can change your character's robes and so on) voltage drops from 1.225 to 1.206V and I get weird glitches on the screen. Do I really need a higher voltage to OC my card? If I flash a NoLimits BIOS and clock to 1550 it goes all good... Power limit was set to 112% on AB


NoLimits bios doesn't allow any voltage drops instead?


----------



## Obyboby

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *illidan2000*
> 
> NoLimits bios doesn't allow any voltage drops instead?


Not that I recall. I have used it for a week or two and if I'm not wrong, voltage stays at 1.275 in most 3D load conditions (eg, in the same menu on AC:Unity, the voltage doesn't drop)

Hey, i'm seriously considering buying a second 970 G1 next week. I heard someone on this forum has successfully SLIed two 980s with a 600W PSU. I have a 650W XFX XTR 80+ gold as i've probably mentioned before in this thread, and would like to give it a shot. Some reviews claim 650 is enough, some users say it is a little tight and should not be overclocking the GPUs, some say it's just not enough, some say it is good for short term use only... I don't know what to do. I might switch PSU, but not in the near future, I'd like to be able to SLI my cards with this 650W PSU and maybe in a year switch to a higher power uint. Any suggestions?


----------



## Xeno1

Everyone is really happy about power consumption for a GTX 970. NOT OVERCLOCKED
Its AVERAGE wattage/time is nice, BUT these cards SPIKE to nearly 300
watts in the millsecond scale. NOT OVERCLOCKED.

http://www.tomshardware.com/reviews/nvidia-geforce-gtx-980-970-maxwell,3941-11.html

"Its power consumption jumps up and down repeatedly within this time frame, hitting a

minimum of 100 W and a maximum of 290 W. Even though the average power consumption is

only 176 W, the GPU draws almost 300 W when it's necessary. Above that, the GPU slows

down."

This is a warning/question.

When it wants to Spike, will it just throttle down or crash my system????

Antec BP550Plus= 3x 12volt rails, = 444 WATTS

22amp on rail 1 this rail is only Hard Drive Fans Leds etc. No stress.
22amp on rail 2 MOBO 24 pin and 8 pin CPU, Ram, PCIe 6+2
25amp on rail 3 output is only a 6 pin(75watts)
they give me a 150watt rail with only a 75 watt output?

ANyways-
i5 760 @4016 at 1.3 watts =150 watts at max Load.
+ 300w GTX 970 VIDEO CARD at Max

450 watts. I know it's not going to be at full load at all the time, but, can i run it? And what happens? Does the Gpu throtle or do i crash.

I am getting a new PSU soon, but in the mean time...?


----------



## Edkiefer

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Xeno1*
> 
> Everyone is really happy about power consumption for a GTX 970. NOT OVERCLOCKED
> Its AVERAGE wattage/time is nice, BUT these cards SPIKE to nearly 300
> watts in the millsecond scale. NOT OVERCLOCKED.
> 
> http://www.tomshardware.com/reviews/nvidia-geforce-gtx-980-970-maxwell,3941-11.html
> 
> "Its power consumption jumps up and down repeatedly within this time frame, hitting a
> 
> minimum of 100 W and a maximum of 290 W. Even though the average power consumption is
> 
> only 176 W, the GPU draws almost 300 W when it's necessary. Above that, the GPU slows
> 
> down."
> 
> This is a warning/question.
> 
> When it wants to Spike, will it just throttle down or crash my system????
> 
> Antec BP550Plus= 3x 12volt rails, = 444 WATTS
> 
> 22amp on rail 1 this rail is only Hard Drive Fans Leds etc. No stress.
> 22amp on rail 2 MOBO 24 pin and 8 pin CPU, Ram, PCIe 6+2
> 25amp on rail 3 output is only a 6 pin(75watts)
> they give me a 150watt rail with only a 75 watt output?
> 
> ANyways-
> i5 760 @4016 at 1.3 watts =150 watts at max Load.
> + 300w GTX 970 VIDEO CARD at Max
> 
> 450 watts. I know it's not going to be at full load at all the time, but, can i run it? And what happens? Does the Gpu throtle or do i crash.
> 
> I am getting a new PSU soon, but in the mean time...?


can't really answer question, but your on edge of PSU being enough . If the card pulls more than PSU can handle, what can happen for example is the 12v rails go down in voltage, this can make system unstable or crash .

What you could do is install MSI AB and set power slider to like 75-85% , which should give decent performance, but depends on res and setting in game but it will throttle when it hits so no crashing .
You may have to experiment with value that gets pretty good clocks with not throttling way to much .

That is about only thing I can think of ,try an get a 650w PSU, then you won't have to worry about it , I think Nvidia recommends 550w as min .


----------



## Xeno1

If the load is held constant, then the lower power consumption measurements vanish immediately. There’s nothing for GPU Boost to adjust, since the highest possible voltage is needed continuously. Nvidia's stated TDP becomes a distant dream. In fact, if you compare the GeForce GTX 980’s power consumption to an overclocked GeForce GTX Titan Black, there really aren’t any differences between them. This is further evidence supporting our assertion that the new graphics card’s increased efficiency is largely attributable to better load adjustment and matching.


----------



## Xeno1

Ok, Seems like a good idea. I know I'm pushing it, but I realy want this card


----------



## Xeno1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Edkiefer*
> 
> can't really answer question, but your on edge of PSU being enough . If the card pulls more than PSU can handle, what can happen for example is the 12v rails go down in voltage, this can make system unstable or crash .
> 
> What you could do is install MSI AB and set power slider to like 75-85% , which should give decent performance, but depends on res and setting in game but it will throttle when it hits so no crashing .
> You may have to experiment with value that gets pretty good clocks with not throttling way to much .
> 
> That is about only thing I can think of ,try an get a 650w PSU, then you won't have to worry about it , I think Nvidia recommends 550w as min .


Thanks, You made much sense.


----------



## Naxxy

Played a bit with my 970 MSI and this is what i got so far:

Core Voltage @ Stock
Power Limit 110%
Memory: +400 1953Mhz
Core: +208 1322 Boosting @ 1561

The Asic score reading from Gpuz is 79%

I tried upping the core another 13mhz step but got a driver crash after some gaming so this is the best i can go without touching voltage. Memory might go higher but looks good enough to me.

Temperatures stay in the low 60° (58/64 range) with the stock fan settings....cant even hear the fan lol.

Im not sure if i should be happy with this or else start messing around with the Voltage and or some custom bios to see how high i can go


----------



## Hequaqua

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Naxxy*
> 
> Played a bit with my 970 MSI and this is what i got so far:
> 
> Core Voltage @ Stock
> Power Limit 110%
> Memory: +400 1953Mhz
> Core: +208 1322 Boosting @ 1561
> 
> The Asic score reading from Gpuz is 79%
> 
> I tried upping the core another 13mhz step but got a driver crash after some gaming so this is the best i can go without touching voltage. Memory might go higher but looks good enough to me.
> 
> Temperatures stay in the low 60° (58/64 range) with the stock fan settings....cant even hear the fan lol.
> 
> Im not sure if i should be happy with this or else start messing around with the Voltage and or some custom bios to see how high i can go


About the same here. It is stable for me @+185 core, +500 memory. It will run Firestrike and Valley @+210 core, +500 memory, with 110% power limit. I haven't tried gaming @ those settings yet. Just now getting my computer back together.

I think those first settings gave me 1513mhz Core, 8000mhz Memory, no voltage added, temps stayed about 60°(C) with custom fan. I played BF4 for over a hour. No crashes, BSOD.


----------



## Obyboby

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Naxxy*
> 
> Played a bit with my 970 MSI and this is what i got so far:
> 
> Core Voltage @ Stock
> Power Limit 110%
> Memory: +400 1953Mhz
> Core: +208 1322 Boosting @ 1561
> 
> The Asic score reading from Gpuz is 79%
> 
> I tried upping the core another 13mhz step but got a driver crash after some gaming so this is the best i can go without touching voltage. Memory might go higher but looks good enough to me.
> 
> Temperatures stay in the low 60° (58/64 range) with the stock fan settings....cant even hear the fan lol.
> 
> Im not sure if i should be happy with this or else start messing around with the Voltage and or some custom bios to see how high i can go


I'd say you don't touch anything and enjoy that lucky piece of technology you got


----------



## Azpirix

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jlhawn*
> 
> I got 1605mhz with this setting, but I don't run it that high. it was just for testing.


May I ask what card you have?


----------



## AngryGoldfish

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Xeno1*
> 
> Everyone is really happy about power consumption for a GTX 970. NOT OVERCLOCKED
> Its AVERAGE wattage/time is nice, BUT these cards SPIKE to nearly 300
> watts in the millsecond scale. NOT OVERCLOCKED.
> 
> http://www.tomshardware.com/reviews/nvidia-geforce-gtx-980-970-maxwell,3941-11.html
> 
> "Its power consumption jumps up and down repeatedly within this time frame, hitting a
> 
> minimum of 100 W and a maximum of 290 W. Even though the average power consumption is
> 
> only 176 W, the GPU draws almost 300 W when it's necessary. Above that, the GPU slows
> 
> down."
> 
> This is a warning/question.
> 
> When it wants to Spike, will it just throttle down or crash my system????
> 
> Antec BP550Plus= 3x 12volt rails, = 444 WATTS
> 
> 22amp on rail 1 this rail is only Hard Drive Fans Leds etc. No stress.
> 22amp on rail 2 MOBO 24 pin and 8 pin CPU, Ram, PCIe 6+2
> 25amp on rail 3 output is only a 6 pin(75watts)
> they give me a 150watt rail with only a 75 watt output?
> 
> ANyways-
> i5 760 @4016 at 1.3 watts =150 watts at max Load.
> + 300w GTX 970 VIDEO CARD at Max
> 
> 450 watts. I know it's not going to be at full load at all the time, but, can i run it? And what happens? Does the Gpu throtle or do i crash.
> 
> I am getting a new PSU soon, but in the mean time...?


Gigabyte lists a 550 watt PSU as adequate for a G1 Gaming. They won't list it unless it's guaranteed. As to the quality of the PSU, again I believe Gigabyte would not list 550W as an option unless it included the majority of major brands, including Antec. Of course, you can never be sure. The Strix draws considerably less power than the G1. Maybe something to consider.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Naxxy*
> 
> Played a bit with my 970 MSI and this is what i got so far:
> 
> Core Voltage @ Stock
> Power Limit 110%
> Memory: +400 1953Mhz
> Core: +208 1322 Boosting @ 1561
> 
> The Asic score reading from Gpuz is 79%
> 
> I tried upping the core another 13mhz step but got a driver crash after some gaming so this is the best i can go without touching voltage. Memory might go higher but looks good enough to me.
> 
> Temperatures stay in the low 60° (58/64 range) with the stock fan settings....cant even hear the fan lol.
> 
> Im not sure if i should be happy with this or else start messing around with the Voltage and or some custom bios to see how high i can go


You should be very happy. From what I've personally seen, 1561Mhz with no additional voltage and stable during games is a good chip. Upping the memory in tandem with the core can sometimes increase stability if you want to give that a try. Otherwise you should be as happy as larry.


----------



## $ilent

EK have released their none ref GTX 970 blocks. Got this one on my MSI Gaming 970. They look great, miles better than the old CSQ ones.


----------



## Naxxy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *AngryGoldfish*
> 
> Upping the memory in tandem with the core can sometimes increase stability if you want to give that a try.


Thanks for the info







but what exactly do you mean?

like if i up the core of 20% from stock i should up the memory 20% too?


----------



## AngryGoldfish

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Naxxy*
> 
> Thanks for the info
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> but what exactly do you mean?
> 
> like if i up the core of 20% from stock i should up the memory 20% too?


Not necessarily numerically the same, no, but if you're having trouble keeping a stable core clock, sometimes increasing or decreasing the memory frequency by 100Mhz might help. So I've heard.


----------



## Anusha

What are these no limit biases you people keep talking about?


----------



## Naxxy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *AngryGoldfish*
> 
> Not necessarily numerically the same, no, but if you're having trouble keeping a stable core clock, sometimes increasing or decreasing the memory frequency by 100Mhz might help. So I've heard.


Oh ok got it. But i dont think its the memory i just upped it another 50+ and the core clock is still stable at 1561....but yeh probably if i lower the memory i could squeeze anothe 13/26mhz from the core.

I think ill settle at what i got and be happy.....for now at least


----------



## netxzero

Can I join this club? I just got myself an MSI 970 gaming with the fan issue last wednesday lol!


----------



## Hequaqua

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *netxzero*
> 
> Can I join this club? I just got myself an MSI 970 gaming with the fan issue last wednesday lol!


Sure....lol

The code for your signature is on the homepage of this thread....

It's not just for those with coil whine though....lol

I don't have any coil whine on my card...lucky I guess.


----------



## Azpirix

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *$ilent*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> EK have released their none ref GTX 970 blocks. Got this one on my MSI Gaming 970. They look great, miles better than the old CSQ ones.


just to make sure from a noob perspective :3 this is not the full cover block correct?


----------



## Hequaqua

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Azpirix*
> 
> May I ask what card you have?


I have the MSI GTX970 Gaming.


----------



## Teskin89

Is it normal that i have vrel on stock voltage and settings and i have vrel vop with 60 mv, 200 mhz, 405 power limit 112?


----------



## $ilent

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Azpirix*
> 
> just to make sure from a noob perspective :3 this is not the full cover block correct?


That is the full cover block. When EK says full cover block they mean it cools the VRMS, memory and core as apposed to just the universal block which cools only the core.

The block length isnt what they mean when they say full cover.


----------



## jonny30bass

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *$ilent*
> 
> That is the full cover block. When EK says full cover block they mean it cools the VRMS, memory and core as apposed to just the universal block which cools only the core.
> 
> The block length isnt what they mean when they say full cover.


i was thinking about going the water cooling route recently...until I saw how damn expensive those water blocks are. Price of the water block and water cooling kit would probably be around the price of a gtx 970! So I said screw it. If I were going to spend that much money, then I would just get another 970.


----------



## AngryGoldfish

For me, the only reasons to water cool a GPU:

1) You have the money
1.5) ... And you love that ish
2) Your cards need it (3-way Crossfire 290's for instance)
3) You have no intention of changing your setup any time soon

If you have a pair of 980's and they're perfectly stable, it's not worth the hassle, especially if you have little experience and have to tap into your beer and whiskey fund to pay for it. I've been tempted by it, but I could spend that money on so many other more important things (beer and whiskey for one). Plus, and this is a highly personal opinion, unless you get it right it can look kind of amateurish. Unless you are heavily invested in water cooling as a whole already, stick with air.


----------



## PalominoCreek

After much research I think I'll be getting a Gigabyte G1 Gaming. It seems to be the best in every aspect however I'd like to hear some opinions before I pull the trigger. It's 400€, so around 40€ costlier than the rest of the 970's here in Europe.

I'm mostly interested in hearing about it's overclocking capabilities and if anyone is experiencing coil whine with it. Coil whine is a deal breaker but it seems to be a general problem anyway.


----------



## $ilent

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jonny30bass*
> 
> i was thinking about going the water cooling route recently...until I saw how damn expensive those water blocks are. Price of the water block and water cooling kit would probably be around the price of a gtx 970! So I said screw it. If I were going to spend that much money, then I would just get another 970.


Personally id probably not bother with water if starting from scratch, but ive already got a full custom loop so it makes sense to get blocks for my gpus too. I also like to do [email protected], so silence is essential plus my cards are held back with the fans on the gpu because of temperatures.


----------



## Alxz

watercooling for: aesthetics

enough reason


----------



## Serandur

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *PalominoCreek*
> 
> After much research I think I'll be getting a Gigabyte G1 Gaming. It seems to be the best in every aspect however I'd like to hear some opinions before I pull the trigger. It's 400€, so around 40€ costlier than the rest of the 970's here in Europe.
> 
> I'm mostly interested in hearing *about it's overclocking capabilities and if anyone is experiencing coil whine with it.* Coil whine is a deal breaker but it seems to be a general problem anyway.


I've used, in total, 4 different G1 970s. I'm running two at the moment, so that may affect my results with overclocking, but one of them uses Hynix VRAM instead of the usual Samsung and therefore its memory cannot be clocked very high (about 7550-7600 MHZ vs the default 7000 MHZ on the memory seems to be my stable limit). I can, however, do about 1515-1520 MHz stable on the core at the same time, which isn't too shabby. One of my 970s is actually decisively superior to the other for overclocking, but SLI limits things to my worse one.

The worst 970 I had came out of the box boosting to 1367 MHz, the best 1418 MHz. Even the worst one could do about 1500 MHz stable based on some testing (but that was its limit). There's clearly some luck of the draw, especially with memory, but that can't be helped regardless of brand. *All I can definitively say is that none of the 4 G1 970s I've possessed are incapable of at least coming very close to 1500 MHz boost speed. All 4 G1 970s had coil whine, both of the high-pitched at high FPS variety and the low buzzing at lower FPS kind.* Frankly, I'm not sure it's completely avoidable and I've just decided to try and live with it.


----------



## thomas27

Hi guys ..
I would like to ask you people to help me..I decided to by a new card but i have a little trouble to which card to choose.
I was thinking between MSI GTX 970 GAMING 4G or GIGABYTE N970G1 GAMING-4GD which is the better choice please.
Many thanx for help


----------



## PalominoCreek

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Serandur*
> 
> I've used, in total, 4 different G1 970s. I'm running two at the moment, so that may affect my results with overclocking, but one of them uses Hynix VRAM instead of the usual Samsung and therefore its memory cannot be clocked very high (about 7550-7600 MHZ vs the default 7000 MHZ on the memory seems to be my stable limit). I can, however, do about 1515-1520 MHz stable on the core at the same time, which isn't too shabby. One of my 970s is actually decisively superior to the other for overclocking, but SLI limits things to my worse one.
> 
> The worst 970 I had came out of the box boosting to 1367 MHz, the best 1418 MHz. Even the worst one could do about 1500 MHz stable based on some testing (but that was its limit). There's clearly some luck of the draw, especially with memory, but that can't be helped regardless of brand. *All I can definitively say is that none of the 4 G1 970s I've possessed are incapable of at least coming very close to 1500 MHz boost speed. All 4 G1 970s had coil whine, both of the high-pitched at high FPS variety and the low buzzing at lower FPS kind.* Frankly, I'm not sure it's completely avoidable and I've just decided to try and live with it.


Woah, thanks. Very detailed. It's either the G1 Gaming or the FTW edition from EVGA so we'll see. EVGA onne is cheaper but the cooler leaves a lot to be desired apparently.


----------



## Serandur

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *PalominoCreek*
> 
> Woah, thanks. Very detailed. It's either the G1 Gaming or the FTW edition from EVGA so we'll see. EVGA onne is cheaper but the cooler leaves a lot to be desired apparently.


If it fits in your case, the G1, no contest, is the superior card for cooling, overclocking, and build quality (very nice build quality, I love the metal frame and backplate).


----------



## RatPatrol01

this card is a monster! Just swapped out my Twin Frozr 770 for my new 970 SC ACX 2.0 and my Fire Strike score is up from just under 7k to almost 10k, I am floored! Can't wait to spin up some games!


----------



## $ilent

Finally got my blocks installed, had some big issues with my loop namely poor cpu conact and huge amounts of air in the loop.

Initially my temps were idle mid 40c for CPu and mid 30c for gpus!

New more effecient idle temps:


----------



## $ilent

Full load temps on SLI GTX 970 anyone?



Your not seeing things...that is SLI GTX 970 at 33 and 31 degrees celsius at 100% full load.


----------



## Spikeyjohnson

Mind if I join you guys??? Just got my Gigabyte GTX 970 G1 on Monday!


----------



## Aluc13

Welcome aboard, Spikey!


----------



## Cannonkill

i guess i should put this up now


----------



## error-id10t

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *$ilent*
> 
> Finally got my blocks installed, had some big issues with my loop namely poor cpu conact and huge amounts of air in the loop.
> 
> Initially my temps were idle mid 40c for CPu and mid 30c for gpus!
> 
> New more effecient idle temps:


How'd you find the paste? I just re-did mine (still on air) and it was horrible, as in spread widely and concrete hard. After first time I did it I figured why they did that.. the block doesn't actually touch the core very well and you need a heap of paste there.


----------



## $ilent

I found the EK supplied stuff ok but going by their recommended usage it looked like I used far too much.

I used gelid gc extreme on all the VRMs erc for the thermal strips. In the end it went ok to be honest though.

I had a nightmare with air in my loop though and I had to re do my cpu it was idling at 90c. Once I got rid of the air temps were superb. I've got a 480mm radiator on the way hopefully and I bought another d5 to throw in the loop but judging by these temps I'm not sure I need the extra pump now even though the loop looks quite restrictive!

In regards to the paste msi applied they did a pretty rubbish job with that, the Tim was all over the sides of the core.


----------



## bonics912

You have no idea how happy you make me.....


----------



## Porter_

I just ordered an MSI GTX 970 Gaming from Newegg! It's replacing my 290X as a side-grade so I can try out ULMB and g-sync on my ROG Swift. I'll pick up another 970 once the "you've sure been spending a lot of money lately" dust settles with the wife







. Should be just after the holidays. In the meantime bring on ULMB and g-sync!


----------



## netxzero

Just signed up with the group hehehe.

I was able to fix my fan issue with my MSI 970 Gaming, all I did was did the MSI live update to download the latest vbios.


----------



## jonny30bass

So I just tested and the 344.75 drivers make me lose about 200 points in firestrike coming from 344.16.


----------



## jlhawn

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jonny30bass*
> 
> So I just tested and the 344.75 drivers make me lose about 200 points in firestrike coming from 344.16.


thanks for the info, +rep
I haven't tried 344.75 yet due to all the bad results posted on nvidias driver forum.
and now you just made up my mind for me.


----------



## DustDevil

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jonny30bass*
> 
> So I just tested and the 344.75 drivers make me lose about 200 points in firestrike coming from 344.16.


I lost about 400 points with the 344.75 drivers as well in Firestrike


----------



## jonny30bass

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jlhawn*
> 
> thanks for the info, +rep
> I haven't tried 344.75 yet due to all the bad results posted on nvidias driver forum.
> and now you just made up my mind for me.


Thank you for the rep!








The only thing that sucks is that Far Cry 4 does not work correctly without 344.75.


----------



## netxzero

So the xxx.75 is a bad choice?


----------



## jonny30bass

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *netxzero*
> 
> So the xxx.75 is a bad choice?


If you plan on doing benchmarking, then yes it is a very bad choice. Otherwise, if you are just playing games then give it a try.


----------



## netxzero

I dont do benchmarking always. I just do that when testing oc speeds about one run for FS then another for 3d11. After that, its gaming mode.


----------



## jlhawn

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *netxzero*
> 
> So the xxx.75 is a bad choice?


you should read up on it at the 344.75 feedback thread on Nvidias site. I for one will pass on 344.75. I have been using 344.60 since release with no problems


----------



## netxzero

Oh my. I have just sweeped the drivers and installed the .75


----------



## Xeno1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Serandur*
> 
> I've used, in total, 4 different G1 970s. I'm running two at the moment, so that may affect my results with overclocking, but one of them uses Hynix VRAM instead of the usual Samsung and therefore its memory cannot be clocked very high (about 7550-7600 MHZ vs the default 7000 MHZ on the memory seems to be my stable limit). I can, however, do about 1515-1520 MHz stable on the core at the same time, which isn't too shabby. One of my 970s is actually decisively superior to the other for overclocking, but SLI limits things to my worse one.
> 
> The worst 970 I had came out of the box boosting to 1367 MHz, the best 1418 MHz. Even the worst one could do about 1500 MHz stable based on some testing (but that was its limit). There's clearly some luck of the draw, especially with memory, but that can't be helped regardless of brand. *All I can definitively say is that none of the 4 G1 970s I've possessed are incapable of at least coming very close to 1500 MHz boost speed. All 4 G1 970s had coil whine, both of the high-pitched at high FPS variety and the low buzzing at lower FPS kind.* Frankly, I'm not sure it's completely avoidable anhttp://www.overclock.net/t/1094728/possible-fix-for-coil-whined I've just decided to try and live with it.


----------



## netxzero

Whats the best driver that you guys can recommend?


----------



## Germanian

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *netxzero*
> 
> Whats the best driver that you guys can recommend?


newest one working pretty well. 334.75

btw you might need to BIOS flash your MSI to fix fan ramp up. I flashed mine, because the old BIOS had the fan ramp up bug due to the fan speed recognizing at 1% instead of 0%.
MSI put out new BIOS for all GTX 970/980 cards.

Go to MSI US forum website and you will find the BIOS update procedures. It's very fast like a 5 minute job.
Atm MSI US forum is down for maintenance so wait till tomorrow.


----------



## Obyboby

I am thinking about selling my 970 to switch to a 980 - SLIing two 970's still doesn't sound as the best idea to me. SLI is still not the most stable option, drivers don't seem to be working very well with these configurations - yet, I should add another 200 euros to the selling price of my 970 in order to get a 980. Any thoughts? I would obviously stay with G1 Gaming or maybe switch to MSI. Mumble mumble.......

btw, MSI owners - is it possible to mod the BIOS to make the fans spins at low RPM during idle instead of staying completely off?


----------



## Serandur

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Obyboby*
> 
> I am thinking about selling my 970 to switch to a 980 - SLIing two 970's still doesn't sound as the best idea to me. SLI is still not the most stable option, drivers don't seem to be working very well with these configurations - yet, I should add another 200 euros to the selling price of my 970 in order to get a 980. Any thoughts? I would obviously stay with G1 Gaming or maybe switch to MSI. Mumble mumble.......
> 
> btw, MSI owners - is it possible to mod the BIOS to make the fans spins at low RPM during idle instead of staying completely off?


I went with the SLI G1 970 route after similar deliberation. Historically, I've never liked SLI much and always prefer a single GPU solution, but to be quite honest, the GTX 980 is a complete ripoff at its pricepoint. The G1 980 especially is $630 for a ~20% gain over the 970, which still isn't nearly enough performance for what I wanted. For a bit over $100 more (I imagine this correlates pretty directly with the Euro amount), I've got SLI 970s instead which, when they do work together (which isn't too unlikely with graphically-demanding games), beat the ever-living hell out of the 980. They're wickedly fast together and most demanding games like Far Cry 4 and Unity get reasonable SLI profiles shortly after release if not at release anyway. When SLI isn't working (usually with not-very-demanding games like indies and stuff where the extra performance isn't necessary), the 980 is still only ~20% faster which doesn't really make or break that much other than your wallet with that additional 67% price. This is my first ever SLI solution out of performance necessity and though it has some hiccups, so far the performance is worth it and usually available when I actually need it. A single 980 wouldn't cut it and doesn't offer much of anything other than that flat ~20% higher SMM count. GM204 is the chip in both, bandwidth is the same, memory amount is the same; nothing special about the 980 to warrant its price tag really.

But, I'm running a 2560x1440 monitor. What resolution are you running and why do you want more performance than a single 970? If you can wait, I would rather recommend saving for an affordable GM200 (big Maxwell) card and selling your 970 to jump over to that if you're not pushing a demanding resolution or framerate. If you can't wait, then what a single 980 is offering probably is still not enough for you or borderline not enough going into the future. I also imagine, given the 980's high premium mark-up, it'll actually plummet in resale value much more than a pair of 970s when better stuff arrives.


----------



## Obyboby

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Serandur*
> 
> I went with the SLI G1 970 route after similar deliberation. Historically, I've never liked SLI much and always prefer a single GPU solution, but to be quite honest, the GTX 980 is a complete ripoff at its pricepoint. The G1 980 especially is $630 for a ~20% gain over the 970, which still isn't nearly enough performance for what I wanted. For a bit over $100 more (I imagine this correlates pretty directly with the Euro amount), I've got SLI 970s instead which, when they do work together (which isn't too unlikely with graphically-demanding games), beat the ever-living hell out of the 980. They're wickedly fast together and most demanding games like Far Cry 4 and Unity get reasonable SLI profiles shortly after release if not at release anyway. When SLI isn't working (usually with not-very-demanding games like indies and stuff where the extra performance isn't necessary), the 980 is still only ~20% faster which doesn't really make or break that much other than your wallet with that additional 67% price. This is my first ever SLI solution out of performance necessity and though it has some hiccups, so far the performance is worth it and usually available when I actually need it. A single 980 wouldn't cut it and doesn't offer much of anything other than that flat ~20% higher SMM count. GM204 is the chip in both, bandwidth is the same, memory amount is the same; nothing special about the 980 to warrant its price tag really.
> 
> But, I'm running a 2560x1440 monitor. What resolution are you running and why do you want more performance than a single 970? If you can wait, I would rather recommend saving for an affordable GM200 (big Maxwell) card and selling your 970 to jump over to that if you're not pushing a demanding resolution or framerate. If you can't wait, then what a single 980 is offering probably is still not enough for you or borderline not enough going into the future.


Thanks for the reply. I'm so confused on what to do. I am currently playing at 1080p. I own a 650 W PSU and I'm still not sure it could handle a SLI. Some say it will, some say it won't, I would have to try it out myself to find out. I know a single 970 should be enough for 1080p gaming but I would like more firepower at hand lol. And yeah, I wasn't that convinced about the 980 - price difference is too high for that little perf improvement. I guess I should just wait for next-gen GPUs and stay with my 970 till then?


----------



## Serandur

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Obyboby*
> 
> Thanks for the reply. I'm so confused on what to do. I am currently playing at 1080p. I own a 650 W PSU and I'm still not sure it could handle a SLI. Some say it will, some say it won't, I would have to try it out myself to find out. I know a single 970 should be enough for 1080p gaming but I would like more firepower at hand lol. And yeah, I wasn't that convinced about the 980 - price difference is too high for that little perf improvement. I guess I should just wait for next-gen GPUs and stay with my 970 till then?


In your case, I would recommend waiting. A single 970 is plenty for 1080p. A 650W PSU should be enough, but it also depends on what specific model it is and what kind of CPU you're using. Regardless, when you actually notice yourself needing more power (shouldn't be now), then I would sell the 970 and look into the newer cards available. Have you noticed your 970 struggling with anything?


----------



## Obyboby

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Serandur*
> 
> In your case, I would recommend waiting. A single 970 is plenty for 1080p. A 650W PSU should be enough, but it also depends on what specific model it is and what kind of CPU you're using. Regardless, when you actually notice yourself needing more power (shouldn't be now), then I would sell the 970 and look into the newer cards available. Have you noticed your 970 struggling with anything?


it does struggle with the crappy Assassin's Creed, but Ubisoft games shouldn't even be considered becuase of their poor "optimization". Other than that, no, the GPU performs well. The title I'm waiting is GTA 5 and I WANT to play it maxed out @1080p as soon as it's out


----------



## Edkiefer

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jonny30bass*
> 
> Thank you for the rep!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The only thing that sucks is that Far Cry 4 does not work correctly without 344.75.


Whats the problem with older drivers, I am running 344.16 it not as fast as FC3 but I set setting to very high and rank up a few specific settings like godray and few others ( I leave AA on SMss ), getting around 95-100fps avg i believe .


----------



## Edkiefer

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jlhawn*
> 
> you should read up on it at the 344.75 feedback thread on Nvidias site. I for one will pass on 344.75. I have been using 344.60 since release with no problems


The problem with Nvidia forum, all you get is negative feedback , as its a help forum so its hard to judge IMO .

Mostly every driver release has many with issues . For sure some drivers do have big issues but from past experience its just best to try them , I know many times i installed new driver expecting bad things, from reading feedback but it was fine for me.


----------



## Ultisym

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Obyboby*
> 
> Thanks for the reply. I'm so confused on what to do. I am currently playing at 1080p. I own a 650 W PSU and I'm still not sure it could handle a SLI. Some say it will, some say it won't, I would have to try it out myself to find out. I know a single 970 should be enough for 1080p gaming but I would like more firepower at hand lol. And yeah, I wasn't that convinced about the 980 - price difference is too high for that little perf improvement. I guess I should just wait for next-gen GPUs and stay with my 970 till then?


You can look at everything im running on my gaming rig, My kill a watt shows im using a little over 600 at load with Sil 970s. These are not overclocked at the moment. If you have a quality PSU, you should be fine, cheaper ones, can let you down as they dont always put out what they claim. Im not knowledgeable about many PSUs, so cant help you on what yours is or isnt. The power of the Sli 970s is definitely nice and I have not run into any significant driver issue or issues with any games yet.


----------



## Obyboby

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ultisym*
> 
> You can look at everything im running on my gaming rig, My kill a watt shows im using a little over 600 at load with Sil 970s. These are not overclocked at the moment.


Nice! How much more power do u expect them to draw if overclocked to, say, 1500 MHz core with 1.275V voltage?


----------



## Ultisym

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Obyboby*
> 
> Nice! How much more power do u expect them to draw if overclocked to, say, 1500 MHz core with 1.275V voltage?


I honestly wont know until i get there. I havent had any need to over clock them yet, nothing I do has challenged them much yet, not even at 5760 x 1080.


----------



## Obyboby

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ultisym*
> 
> I honestly wont know until i get there. I havent had any need to over clock them yet, nothing I do has challenged them much yet, not even at 5760 x 1080.


OMG! What games do you play, if I may know?


----------



## Ultisym

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Obyboby*
> 
> OMG! What games do you play, if I may know?


Right now Sniper Elite 3, hitman Absolution, Alien Isolation and splinter cell blacklist

I have AC Unity and Farcry 4 but have not installed them yet.


----------



## amtbr

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *netxzero*
> 
> So the xxx.75 is a bad choice?


I kept getting DX crashes in BF4 with .75, went back to .65 and no crashes.


----------



## Xeno1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Obyboby*
> 
> Nice! How much more power do u expect them to draw if overclocked to, say, 1500 MHz core with 1.275V voltage?


At Max load a 970 will draw 300 watts and then some IN THE MICRO SECOND SCALE. http://www.tomshardware.com/reviews/nvidia-geforce-gtx-980-970-maxwell,3941-12.html
2 cards= 600watts. Do you have a CPU on your mother board? LOL


----------



## Iskaa1990

I just got my Gigabyte G1!!!!









Here is a screenshot out of the box!


----------



## PalominoCreek

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Iskaa1990*
> 
> I just got my Gigabyte G1!!!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Here is a screenshot out of the box!


Oh my god, is that a Windows 8.1 theme or Windows 10? Looks gorgeous.


----------



## bluedevil

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ultisym*
> 
> Yeah i keep reading all this about 300 watts and yes I have looked at the graphs etc. With all the crap in my system, there is just no way they are pulling more the 230 - 240 during firestrike and all the other benches I have run and the system has not shut down once on just a 750 psu. Thats with the 4790 OC'd to 4.8 as well. I can believe the killawatt can be off, but if the 300 watts per card thing is true, no way my system doesnt crash.


I really don't think the KillaWatt is off, denial I say.

Let me put a load on my system and I will post up a pic of my P3.


----------



## Iskaa1990

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *PalominoCreek*
> 
> Oh my god, is that a Windows 8.1 theme or Windows 10? Looks gorgeous.


That is just Windows 10, but i use Opaque Taskbar to remove the translucend Taskbar, because i hate it


----------



## PalominoCreek

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Iskaa1990*
> 
> That is just Windows 10, but i use Opaque Taskbar to remove the translucend Taskbar, because i hate it


Any way to use the opaque taskbar on 8.1?

Done, nevermind. Thanks for this btw, looks much better


----------



## Iskaa1990

Moved Voltage to +87 and Core Clock to 146 and was able to run 3DMark! Got artifacts tough... you guys think i will be able to run 1600Mhz savely when i flash bios?


----------



## bluedevil

Sorry for the crappy cell phone pic....topped out at 280w on 3dMark.


----------



## bluedevil

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Edkiefer*
> 
> thats not going to pick up ms , even some DVM would have trouble unless its better one with options like PWM and duty cycle, they tend to pick that stuff up , but you won't see in on meter .
> Hes using a scope so yeh you can pick out each spike ,just like you could check ripple voltage .
> 
> Anyway seems 9xx does very aggressive power-management and thats how they keep avg wattage down .
> 
> On PSU I always go for the load amount to be in the 50-60% of PSU output , so that be like 650 for single card on a i5/i7 4 core .


Actually 60% of 550 is 330w. So 50% is 275, guess I am doing good then.


----------



## Magnumpies

I have a gigabyte gtx 970 g1 gaming card


----------



## Edkiefer

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *bluedevil*
> 
> Actually 60% of 550 is 330w. So 50% is 275, guess I am doing good then.


It will work, yes, but I still would get a 650w , just so if another vid it will still work .
the 9xx will pull 250w w/o much OC, so if you plan OC go 650 if not, yeh you can get away with 550.


----------



## jaxstraww

I'm in the club. Side by side with an HD6870 for comparison. The 6870 is in ounces while the G1 felt like pounds.

Few questions.......How do I tell which ram was on the card. Its installed and was hoping there was software to tell you.

Also, ASIC quality of 75.9 sounds poor compared to others. Are we getting roped into the whole G1 thing? Comments on that ASIC quality please.

Lastly, when I did the GPU Z render test the clock went to 1404.8. Is that a satisfactory clock jump without touching anything?


----------



## TFL Replica

Thread cleaned. Keep it civil, guys.


----------



## Xeno1

http://www.tomshardware.com/reviews/nvidia-geforce-gtx-980-970-maxwell,3941-12.html

300 watts Gaming load. Not benching load. Gaming load. Thats gaming load 300 watts., not benching, Gaming


----------



## bluedevil

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Edkiefer*
> 
> It will work, yes, but I still would get a 650w , just so if another vid it will still work .
> the 9xx will pull 250w w/o much OC, so if you plan OC go 650 if not, yeh you can get away with 550.


Honestly, that's loaded and OC'd up to 3.8ghz on the CPU and 1.55ghz/8.2ghz on the 970.


----------



## Naxxy

http://www.3dmark.com/3dm/4783956

How does it look @ stock voltage?

Im pretty sure that i can push a lot more tweaking things out


----------



## Edkiefer

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *bluedevil*
> 
> Honestly, that's loaded and OC'd up to 3.8ghz on the CPU and 1.55ghz/8.2ghz on the 970.


What I meant is we know already its easy to hit power limit on OC'ed 9xx cards, there limit is around 220-250 depending on card.
Yes its only spikes and if you test load in 3dmark or other canned BM, there not using CPU and GPU at same time that a game could hit .

try BF4 or metro and see what readings you get, but again your reading avg wattage , the PSU has to deal with peaks too


----------



## bluedevil

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Edkiefer*
> 
> What I meant is we know already its easy to hit power limit on OC'ed 9xx cards, there limit is around 220-250 depending on card.
> Yes its only spikes and if you test load in 3dmark or other canned BM, there not using CPU and GPU at same time that a game could hit .
> 
> try BF4 or metro and see what readings you get, but again your reading avg wattage , the PSU has to deal with peaks too


I will give a run of BF4 when I get home from work tonite.


----------



## perik

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jaxstraww*
> 
> I'm in the club. Side by side with an HD6870 for comparison. The 6870 is in ounces while the G1 felt like pounds.
> 
> Few questions.......How do I tell which ram was on the card. Its installed and was hoping there was software to tell you.


----------



## Dante08

how about rev 1.1 for Asus GTX 970? it's already released? solved the problem with coil whine?


----------



## Agoniizing

What's the max safest voltage for my G1? Right now i've been playing far cry 4 for 5hrs at 1554mhz stock volts and no crash. I want to see if i can push further, so whats the safest voltage for 24/7 use?


----------



## Obyboby

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Xeno1*
> 
> Yeah Toms almost always makes stuff up. I dont know why i even read that site, you must be correct bro. You should invest in a time machine. that way you could read your kill watt every millisecond, BECAUSE THOSE CARDS ARE SPIKING OVER 300 watts in the MILLISECOND SCALE>
> 
> MILLIIIIIIIIIIIII SECOND
> DO you get it?
> 
> Actually your ASUS cards are limited on voltage so they may not be getting to 300 but a G1 MOST CERTAINLY DOES


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *bluedevil*
> 
> Actually 60% of 550 is 330w. So 50% is 275, guess I am doing good then.


So that 280W is with one single card? Omg, a SLI would not even touch 500-550 W then... Am I right?


----------



## jlhawn

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Edkiefer*
> 
> The problem with Nvidia forum, all you get is negative feedback , as its a help forum so its hard to judge IMO .
> 
> Mostly every driver release has many with issues . For sure some drivers do have big issues but from past experience its just best to try them , I know many times i installed new driver expecting bad things, from reading feedback but it was fine for me.


thats true, I have never had a driver problem either, but I also don't have FC4 so I'll skip 344.75


----------



## bluedevil

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Obyboby*
> 
> So that 280W is with one single card? Omg, a SLI would not even touch 500-550 W then... Am I right?


yup. That's with a run of Firestrike.


----------



## jlhawn

my APC XS1500 shows I pull 288w at full load gaming, benching I pull 233w.
system in sig.


----------



## Obyboby

288 W the total system with one GPU, I can only say LOL, oh well, I could also say HUGE LOL.
Even if we doubled that value for a second GPU (which would be wrong cause 280W includes the whole machine, not only a GPU) it would still be less than 650W. Ok then, I just need to decide what I want to do now: G1 Gaming SLI or sell my actual G1 and buy 2x MSI Gaming? My whole rig color theme is red and I'm beginning to prefer the MSI's design over the Gigabyte's.. Any recommendations? I don't want to wait for Big Maxwell (unless they are due in less than three/six months?) so let's try this SLI out. If I got sick of it in the near future, I could just sell my lower ASIC card and go back to single card configuration














What do you reckon guys?


----------



## netxzero

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Germanian*
> 
> newest one working pretty well. 334.75
> 
> btw you might need to BIOS flash your MSI to fix fan ramp up. I flashed mine, because the old BIOS had the fan ramp up bug due to the fan speed recognizing at 1% instead of 0%.
> MSI put out new BIOS for all GTX 970/980 cards.
> 
> Go to MSI US forum website and you will find the BIOS update procedures. It's very fast like a 5 minute job.
> Atm MSI US forum is down for maintenance so wait till tomorrow.


I see. when I installed the 344.75, i get bsod's accross the board in all games. went back to 344.16 and some stability. I will ask my brothers whether they got BSOD last night when I get home from work today. And by the way, I tested tomb raider with the 344.16, there is an area there where in the terrain was garbage, like you are under iddclip in doom or gl_zmax in CS. I don't know if its the driver that's causing it. Will try other games later on.

I have already updated the bios and fixed the fan issue yesterday along with reverting to the older WHQL and I was so relieved to see the fan percent was now 0% instead of 1% but the weird thing is when I run the MSI live update, it still shows that my bios is ".180" not ".182" but when I check gpuz, I see there that it is now the .2F not .28 which was the old one.


----------



## DustDevil

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *netxzero*
> 
> I see. when I installed the 344.75, i get bsod's accross the board in all games. went back to 344.16 and some stability. I will ask my brothers whether they got BSOD last night when I get home from work today. And by the way, I tested tomb raider with the 344.16, there is an area there where in the terrain was garbage, like you are under iddclip in doom or gl_zmax in CS. I don't know if its the driver that's causing it. Will try other games later on.
> 
> I have already updated the bios and fixed the fan issue yesterday along with reverting to the older WHQL and I was so relieved to see the fan percent was now 0% instead of 1% but the weird thing is when I run the MSI live update, it still shows that my bios is ".180" not ".182" but when I check gpuz, I see there that it is now the .2F not .28 which was the old one.


I had to flash each card 2 times with MSI live update and take apart my sli and run one card in the top slot and swap them out once I flashed. Right now my MSI reference coolers bios is 84.04.2F.00.19 for both cards.


----------



## battleaxe

So I just bought a 970 today only to get er' out of the box and realize it is not a full size reference PCB. So back to the store it goes. I really wanted to join this club today.









I'll be back very soon though.

I want to watercool, but not afraid of non reference PCB's as long as they are full size. The one I picked up looked like full size until you see the back of the card and then its clear its a stubby PCB.

Suggestions of your favorites here?

It was a PNY. I got 1475mhz on core and 2000myz on memory in Valley. I guess this is okay but not great? I still think I'm gonna replace it tomorrow.


----------



## Czarnodziej

I had major problems when installing this GPU on my ASUS Sabertooth P67 (latest bios 3602) because it was failing to boot. After struggling for over an hour I figured I had to change one setting -> "PCI ROM Priority" to "Legacy ROM".

Now it works like a charm. After a little bit of tweaking:

Core Clock: 1435 MHz
Mem Clock: 2000 MHZ
Default voltage.

I got 12359 GPU score in Firestrike. Quite an upgrade from 3000 pts of my rusty 6950 :]


----------



## error-id10t

Those with SLI.. 970, what is your GPU utilisation say in BF4 as an example latest drivers? I can't get past 45-55%, there seems to be no issues, no throttling of any kind and FPS is up there but I can't figure out why they're utilised so poorly.

Also was surprised DSR doesn't work, you can enable it but then in-game it doesn't exist? MFAA of course is still MIA but here's hoping..


----------



## netxzero

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Czarnodziej*
> 
> I had major problems when installing this GPU on my ASUS Sabertooth P67 (latest bios 3602) because it was failing to boot. After struggling for over an hour I figured I had to change one setting -> "PCI ROM Priority" to "Legacy ROM".
> 
> Now it works like a charm. After a little bit of tweaking:
> 
> Core Clock: 1435 MHz
> Mem Clock: 2000 MHZ
> Default voltage.
> 
> I got 12359 GPU score in Firestrike. Quite an upgrade from 3000 pts of my rusty 6950 :]


1435 is your max boost or not?

My msi 970 gaming has an asic of 65%







can get it to pass 1460 and thats with boost. Upped the voltage and still cant hit past 1480







memory cant get it to go past 1937 and my mem chips are just hynix not like you i assume yours is samsung


----------



## netxzero

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DustDevil*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *netxzero*
> 
> I see. when I installed the 344.75, i get bsod's accross the board in all games. went back to 344.16 and some stability. I will ask my brothers whether they got BSOD last night when I get home from work today. And by the way, I tested tomb raider with the 344.16, there is an area there where in the terrain was garbage, like you are under iddclip in doom or gl_zmax in CS. I don't know if its the driver that's causing it. Will try other games later on.
> 
> I have already updated the bios and fixed the fan issue yesterday along with reverting to the older WHQL and I was so relieved to see the fan percent was now 0% instead of 1% but the weird thing is when I run the MSI live update, it still shows that my bios is ".180" not ".182" but when I check gpuz, I see there that it is now the .2F not .28 which was the old one.
> 
> 
> 
> I had to flash each card 2 times with MSI live update and take apart my sli and run one card in the top slot and swap them out once I flashed. Right now my MSI reference coolers bios is 84.04.2F.00.19 for both cards.
Click to expand...

Really? Thats too bad. I just got mine with onr bios update. I just hoped that my next msi 970 gaming has an updated bios already when i buy next month.

What driver whql are you using? I got bsods under .48 and 75. Never got the chance to try .60 and .65


----------



## Czarnodziej

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *netxzero*
> 
> 1435 is your max boost or not?
> 
> My msi 970 gaming has an asic of 65%
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> can get it to pass 1460 and thats with boost. Upped the voltage and still cant hit past 1480
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> memory cant get it to go past 1937 and my mem chips are just hynix not like you i assume yours is samsung


Boosted 1435 for now. I'll test it some more and post results.
Yes, mine are made by Samsung.


----------



## Pelinox

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *error-id10t*
> 
> Those with SLI.. 970, what is your GPU utilisation say in BF4 as an example latest drivers? I can't get past 45-55%, there seems to be no issues, no throttling of any kind and FPS is up there but I can't figure out why they're utilised so poorly.
> 
> Also was surprised DSR doesn't work, you can enable it but then in-game it doesn't exist? MFAA of course is still MIA but here's hoping..


Simply reached the cap at 1080p.

When I had 2 in SLI, they hoovered at 55-65% each in BF4, with a 4790k at 4.5Ghz.

If you wanna run them harder, run DSR in 2 or 4K


----------



## netxzero

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Czarnodziej*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *netxzero*
> 
> 1435 is your max boost or not?
> 
> My msi 970 gaming has an asic of 65%
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> can get it to pass 1460 and thats with boost. Upped the voltage and still cant hit past 1480
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> memory cant get it to go past 1937 and my mem chips are just hynix not like you i assume yours is samsung
> 
> 
> 
> Boosted 1435 for now. I'll test it some more and post results.
Click to expand...

I see. Good luck bro! In my case in the other hand, i gotta live with this card as its just a lottery for an individual whether or not we would get a golden chip.


----------



## jlhawn

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *netxzero*
> 
> I see. Good luck bro! In my case in the other hand, i gotta live with this card as its just a lottery for an individual whether or not we would get a golden chip.


can you exchange the card for another? I don't think it's just your 65% asic cause my Giga G1 Gaming is 68% and I can hit 1556mhz boost, and just for testing I got it to reach 1605mhz
but I don't dare keep it there.


----------



## error-id10t

[/quote]
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Pelinox*
> 
> Simply reached the cap at 1080p.
> 
> When I had 2 in SLI, they hoovered at 55-65% each in BF4, with a 4790k at 4.5Ghz.
> 
> If you wanna run them harder, run DSR in 2 or 4K


Can't.. I tried that and though I can set DSR in the panel it's not available in games.


----------



## Fighting Games

Didn't have the issue when running bf4 on gtx 580dcii. Ever since i have installed my gtx 970's in bf4 there are time when lets say am running where i will run in place for like a half of a second. This happens every 30 seconds or so. My frames don't drop but am sort of thinking is this a bf4 issue and has anyone else experienced this.


----------



## Cannonkill

hey guys i think i found that there is a hard cap on the voltage on the msi gaming card because no matter what i do it wont go above 1.275v like at all even with the power up to 125% and the voltage slider at 100%. so if their is any way around this i would like to know because i have seen the gigabyte g1 cards above this, right?


----------



## bluedevil

Playing BF4 @ 1440P, 3.8ghz CPU, 1.55Ghz/8.2ghz GPU


----------



## PalominoCreek

Is there any risk to overclocking a graphics card? I just have experience with CPU oc'ing and truthfully as you can see by my past posts on this board I'm not exactly an expert on it either.

I want to try it though but I don't wanna brick anything, gosh I bet I sound so stupid. D:


----------



## mAnBrEaTh

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *error-id10t*


Can't.. I tried that and though I can set DSR in the panel it's not available in games.[/quote]

With SLI 970s an BF4 on a 64P map I had to increase resolution scaling to 150% and ultra settings to get GPU utilization up.


----------



## Forceman

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *PalominoCreek*
> 
> Is there any risk to overclocking a graphics card? I just have experience with CPU oc'ing and truthfully as you can see by my past posts on this board I'm not exactly an expert on it either.
> 
> I want to try it though but I don't wanna brick anything, gosh I bet I sound so stupid. D:


Not really. Unless you go crazy with voltage the worst thing that is going to happen is you get some artifacting or crashes in games.


----------



## battleaxe

Well, I couldn't wait. Went back to MC and got a Gigabyte 970 G1 Gaming.

Just passed a run on valley at 1603mhz core and 3981mhz on memory.

Here's my validation. Can I join the club? http://www.techpowerup.com/gpuz/details.php?id=nkxrd



This replaces the PNY card I had picked up earlier today. Took it back and I'm very glad I did. Memory OC'd higher on the PNY a little bit but the core on this G1 goes almost 200mhz higher. LOL

Yes I will provide proof of this Valley run in a bit at said core speed.


----------



## alegelos

Finally got some time and flash the Bios. My G1 now does:

vCore: +100 (1.275mv)
Power Limit: +125 (81%)
Core Clock: +131 (1662mhz)
Mem: +200 (8002)
Temp: 40-48 (water)

So finally i was able to *break the 1600mhz...*

Got Score 1605 in Heaven Benchmark


----------



## jlhawn

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *battleaxe*
> 
> Well, I couldn't wait. Went back to MC and got a Gigabyte 970 G1 Gaming.
> 
> Just passed a run on valley at 1603mhz core and 3981mhz on memory.
> 
> Here's my validation. Can I join the club? http://www.techpowerup.com/gpuz/details.php?id=nkxrd
> 
> 
> 
> This replaces the PNY card I had picked up earlier today. Took it back and I'm very glad I did. Memory OC'd higher on the PNY a little bit but the core on this G1 goes almost 200mhz higher. LOL
> 
> Yes I will provide proof of this Valley run in a bit at said core speed.


valley shows every gpu at over 1600mhz.
use GPU-Z to see what your core clock reaches, I'm not say you can't reach 1600mhz as I have, just don't trust what valley is showing.
here is mine using GPU-Z with Heaven 4.0


----------



## alegelos

...


----------



## jlhawn

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *alegelos*


now that rocks







. I'm gonna try tomorrow, don't know if I can though as I'm running my stock bios.


----------



## netxzero

wow! I envy your clocks! would bios flashing increase my OC clocks? because I can't get past 1480mhz with boost.


----------



## jlhawn

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *netxzero*
> 
> wow! I envy your clocks! would bios flashing increase my OC clocks? because I can't get past 1480mhz with boost.


I don't mess with my gpu bios, I got my 1606mhz on the stock bios.
I have the Gigabyte G1 Gaming GTX 970


----------



## alegelos

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jlhawn*
> 
> now that rocks
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> . I'm gonna try tomorrow, don't know if I can though as I'm running my stock bios.


Thank you! My ASSIC is 73%... maybe you had more luck


----------



## jlhawn

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *alegelos*
> 
> Thank you! My ASSIC is 73%... maybe you had more luck


mine is lower but so far hasn't affected my overclocks and their stable.


----------



## TahoeDust

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jlhawn*
> 
> mine is lower but so far hasn't affected my overclocks and their stable.


I agree with you completely.









I have seen plenty of mid 60 ASIC card clock just as well if not better than my 79.8% card.


----------



## Anusha

Do you guys think that the gigabyte G1 would be suitable for my Silverstone SG09 case? The MSI card has vents at the back so some part of warm air gets exhausted out the back. The gigabyte will have to solely depend on the case fans to exhaust the hot air. I currently have 3 side fans (92x2 + 120) as intakes and the rear and top fans acting as exhausts. Do you think that would be enough to cool the G1?

I'm sending back the MSI card that I currently have where the first fan doesn't spin (known issue) and I can either get the same card or switch to a different card.

I have the following options

Gigabyte G1: $401
Gigabyte Windforce: $372
MSI Gaming: $385
Asus Strix: $398
Galax EXOC: $370


----------



## TFL Replica

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Anusha*
> 
> Do you guys think that the gigabyte G1 would be suitable for my Silverstone SG09 case? The MSI card has vents at the back so some part of warm air gets exhausted out the back. The gigabyte will have to solely depend on the case fans to exhaust the hot air. I currently have 3 side fans (92x2 + 120) as intakes and the rear and top fans acting as exhausts. Do you think that would be enough to cool the G1?
> 
> I'm sending back the MSI card that I currently have where the first fan doesn't spin (known issue) and I can either get the same card or switch to a different card.
> 
> I have the following options
> 
> Gigabyte G1: $401
> Gigabyte Windforce: $372
> MSI Gaming: $385
> Asus Strix: $398
> Galax EXOC: $370


Should be fine, especially if you have empty expansion slots (or ventilated slot covers) beneath the card. Some of the hot air will exhaust that way, and the top and rear fans will take care of the rest.


----------



## Anusha

Is SLI going to be impossible in that small case?

When I tried two MSI cards, the temp of the top card went up to 92C. But that's probably because of the fan issue with that card.


----------



## Klocek001

Hi y'all is anyone experiencing the same instability problems on G1 Gaming that 780 Ti GHz had ? I don't know if I can trust Gigabyte anymore.


----------



## TFL Replica

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Anusha*
> 
> Is SLI going to be impossible in that small case?
> 
> When I tried two MSI cards, the temp of the top card went up to 92C. But that's probably because of the fan issue with that card.


Not exactly impossible, but not ideal either.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Klocek001*
> 
> Hi y'all is anyone experiencing the same instability problems on G1 Gaming that 780 Ti GHz had ? I don't know if I can trust Gigabyte anymore.


Mine's rock solid stable in everything I've thrown at it. What kind of issues did the GB 780 Ti have?


----------



## ZeroAlive

I see a massive lack of people here with any of EVGA GTX 970... anyone here even get a stable overclock of 1500Mhz or more with their cards? I was keen myself of getting the SSC version because it is one of the higher clocked ones that blows heat out the back/rear of the card instead of all the hot air inside my case... after reading the forum i am thinking that the Gigabyte G1 would be better but really not liking how all the hot air is blown into the case and not out of it in any way and it's not so pretty, not even sure if it will fit very well in my corsair air 540


----------



## jlhawn

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ZeroAlive*
> 
> I see a massive lack of people here with any of EVGA GTX 970... anyone here even get a stable overclock of 1500Mhz or more with their cards? I was keen myself of getting the SSC version because it is one of the higher clocked ones that blows heat out the back/rear of the card instead of all the hot air inside my case... after reading the forum i am thinking that the Gigabyte G1 would be better but really not liking how all the hot air is blown into the case and not out of it in any way and it's not so pretty, not even sure if it will fit very well in my corsair air 540


my Gigabyte G1 Gaming is my first gpu that isn't a blower exhaust and I wasn't to keen on the idea of the gigabyte exhausting inside my case,
but I have had it since Oct 6 and the card runs so cool that the temps of the other components in my case didn't change one bit.
max temp under full load for over an hour is 66c. my other gpu's in the past would run 77c to 84c


----------



## TahoeDust

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ZeroAlive*
> 
> I see a massive lack of people here with any of EVGA GTX 970... anyone here even get a stable overclock of 1500Mhz or more with their cards? I was keen myself of getting the SSC version because it is one of the higher clocked ones that blows heat out the back/rear of the card instead of all the hot air inside my case... after reading the forum i am thinking that the Gigabyte G1 would be better but really not liking how all the hot air is blown into the case and not out of it in any way and it's not so pretty, not even sure if it will fit very well in my corsair air 540


I have a SSC. It is a beast of a card. It boosts to 1430MHz out of the box. I run it at an everyday 100% stable (25+ hrs of gaming) 1515MHz core/8000MHz ram on the stock bios. It is benchmark stable at 1550MHz+ also on the stock bios. I get zero coil whine.

I absolutely would not hesitate to buy it again.


----------



## ZeroAlive

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jlhawn*
> 
> my Gigabyte G1 Gaming is my first gpu that isn't a blower exhaust and I wasn't to keen on the idea of the gigabyte exhausting inside my case,
> but I have had it since Oct 6 and the card runs so cool that the temps of the other components in my case didn't change one bit.
> max temp under full load for over an hour is 66c. my other gpu's in the past would run 77c to 84c


Seems surprising to me, but hey that's nice to hear. Thanks

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TahoeDust*
> 
> I have a SSC. It is a beast of a card. It boosts to 1430MHz out of the box. I run it at an everyday 100% stable (25+ hrs of gaming) 1515MHz core/8000MHz ram on the stock bios. It is benchmark stable at 1550MHz+ also on the stock bios. I get zero coil whine.
> 
> I absolutely would not hesitate to buy it again.


Great to see that you managed to get a stable OC at 1550MHz+ with that card. Seeing a review only getting 25MHz OC and not even reaching a 50MHz without error.. then another review only getting a 65MHz OC with the SC version.

So it seems most people cant even get a 1500MHz stable overclock when people here are reaching 1600MHz stable with Gigabytes card :L

Thanks for your input


----------



## perik

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *error-id10t*
> 
> Also was surprised DSR doesn't work, you can enable it but then in-game it doesn't exist? MFAA of course is still MIA but here's hoping..


After you set the DSR in nvcp, you go to the in game menu and you choose a resolution higher than your monitor's native resolution.
i.e. if your monitor is 1080p you can choose 1440p in the game menu.
There is no seperate DSR setting in the game menu.
Also you can check it in windows. If you set the DSR option in nvcp and then go to change the resolution in windows, you ll notice that now you have options greater than your monitor's native resolutions.

As for the MFAA What you do is this. You set it in the nvcp and then in the game menu you choose 2xMSAA. This way what you get is 4xMSAA quality but with 2xMSAA cost.
But this only works in games that support it. There is a list somewhere with the games that support it.


----------



## battleaxe

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jlhawn*
> 
> valley shows every gpu at over 1600mhz.
> use GPU-Z to see what your core clock reaches, I'm not say you can't reach 1600mhz as I have, just don't trust what valley is showing.
> here is mine using GPU-Z with Heaven 4.0


Like this?


----------



## Obyboby

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Obyboby*
> 
> 288 W the total system with one GPU, I can only say LOL, oh well, I could also say HUGE LOL.
> Even if we doubled that value for a second GPU (which would be wrong cause 280W includes the whole machine, not only a GPU) it would still be less than 650W. Ok then, I just need to decide what I want to do now: G1 Gaming SLI or sell my actual G1 and buy 2x MSI Gaming? My whole rig color theme is red and I'm beginning to prefer the MSI's design over the Gigabyte's.. Any recommendations? I don't want to wait for Big Maxwell (unless they are due in less than three/six months?) so let's try this SLI out. If I got sick of it in the near future, I could just sell my lower ASIC card and go back to single card configuration
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> What do you reckon guys?


Any thoughts on this?


----------



## Czarnodziej

Using NOLIMITS v7 BIOS

http://www.3dmark.com/3dm/4799851?


----------



## error-id10t

If you're going under water, if you don't care about MFAA, if you don't care about DSR then go ahead. Otherwise, I don't recommend it personally. I had my 670s under water so those coped just fine, then the single card experience (my first) was very nice with the 780TI Classy but now.. these 970 G1 SLI, sure they've got power but they get hot, there's no MFAA or DSR.

I can return them by 31st of Jan so likely will do that, just depends if a nice 980 turns up on Amazon or not... I'm not going under water for these as that's ~50% per block vs. cost of the card itself!
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *perik*
> 
> After you set the DSR in nvcp, /snip/.


Doesn't work with SLI, it's there as an option but not available in the game(s) itself, no menu.


----------



## battleaxe

Here's my validation, add me to the club please







: http://www.techpowerup.com/gpuz/details.php?id=nkxrd



Valley at stock voltage, I can't believe what this card can do. Wondering what a volt unlock will bring.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *error-id10t*
> 
> If you're going under water, if you don't care about MFAA, if you don't care about DSR then go ahead. Otherwise, I don't recommend it personally. I had my 670s under water so those coped just fine, then the single card experience (my first) was very nice with the 780TI Classy but now.. these 970 G1 SLI, sure they've got power but they get hot, there's no MFAA or DSR.
> 
> I can return them by 31st of Jan so likely will do that, just depends if a nice 980 turns up on Amazon or not... I'm not going under water for these as that's more than 50% per block vs. cost of the card itself!
> Doesn't work with SLI, it's there as an option but not available in the game(s) itself, no menu.


Maybe you need to redo the thermal paste?

I can't get my G1 over 55c no matter what I throw at it. My ambient is pretty low, 22c so maybe that is most of the reason why?


----------



## Xeno1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Obyboby*
> 
> Any thoughts on this?


Yup, he doesnt have the tools to see what he is running in the micro second scale. Tom's test did, when you try to run the G1 in SLI, and throttle down on a 650 watt PSU I will know why.


----------



## Obyboby

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Xeno1*
> 
> Yup, he doesnt have the tools to see what he is running in the micro second scale. Tom's test did, when you try to run them is SLI and throttle down on a 650 watt PSU I will know why.


I might be dumb, but I never understand your posts, I don't get if you are always being ironic or serious..

And again, if that happens, I will just sell my lower ASIC card and stay with single cnfiguration having wasted only about 50 euros.. certainly not the end of the world

Also, in my post I was asking whether I should swap my g1 for an MSI or just keep the Gigabyte
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *battleaxe*
> 
> Here's my validation, add me to the club please
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> :
> I can't get my G1 over 55c no matter what I throw at it. My ambient is pretty low, 22c so maybe that is most of the reason why?


Man, what ASIC score you got on your card? Those results are amazing (assuming they give a stable overclock?)


----------



## Xeno1

Yeah i understand its really kinda hard to explain that 300 x2 is 600 watts. I really cant explain it any plainer than that,. You do know what throttling is?


----------



## netxzero

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jlhawn*
> 
> I don't mess with my gpu bios, I got my 1606mhz on the stock bios.
> I have the Gigabyte G1 Gaming GTX 970


oh? 1606mhz with 110% power limit?


----------



## netxzero

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Obyboby*
> 
> Any thoughts on this?


just about right. my setup consumes 324w with the overclock settings and also includes my LED.


----------



## netxzero

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Obyboby*
> 
> Any thoughts on this?


sounds right. mine consumes 324w and thats overclocked all around and the 324w also includes my LED monitor.


----------



## battleaxe

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Obyboby*
> 
> I might be dumb, but I never understand your posts, I don't get if you are always being ironic or serious..
> 
> And again, if that happens, I will just sell my lower ASIC card and stay with single cnfiguration having wasted only about 50 euros.. certainly not the end of the world
> 
> Also, in my post I was asking whether I should swap my g1 for an MSI or just keep the Gigabyte
> Man, what ASIC score you got on your card? Those results are amazing (assuming they give a stable overclock?)


I haven't looked at the asic, guess I could do that, although on my 290 asic meant absolutely nothing.

I passed Valley on those sets, but I cannot play BF4 at those settings. Have to drop down about 26mhz on core to hold BF4. Mem is happy there. This card is insane. Can't believe my luck on this thing. I returned a PSY reference card because it was a stubby card with the fan extension as I wanted to water cool and didn't want a tiny little card. The PSY was able to hit about 1450mhz. This thing is like a completely different animal. I think I won the silicon lottery.









Edit: Asic is 78.5 if that even means anything.


----------



## RaleighStClair

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Xeno1*
> 
> Yeah i understand its really kinda hard to explain that 300 x2 is 600 watts. I really cant explain it any plainer than that,. You do know what throttling is?


Where are you getting 300 x2? The entire SYSTEM with a single 970 OC pulls about 325 watts from the wall. So it isn't 300x2 it is roughly 325 +125 With an OC CPU, ram, water cooling, SLI 970s, Fans, LED he _may_ pull 450-500 with spikes in the 525 range from the wall. But I doubt it. A good 650w PSU is fine for 970 SLI.


----------



## Edkiefer

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *RaleighStClair*
> 
> Where are you getting 300 x2? The entire SYSTEM with a single 970 OC pulls about 325 watts from the wall. So it isn't 300x2 it is roughly 325 +125 With an OC CPU, ram, water cooling, SLI 970s, Fans, LED he _may_ pull 450-500 with spikes in the 525 range from the wall. But I doubt it. A good 650w PSU is fine for 970 SLI.


Are those ref 970 or 3dr party cards (MSI, G1, Strix) , there not OC either .
here one review with OC results on MSI 970 gaming ,
http://www.hardocp.com/article/2014/09/29/msi_geforce_gtx_970_gaming_4g_video_card_review/10#.VHCe6p6pxtk

So here the card itself pulled 252 stock clocks and 279w for OC .


----------



## alegelos

Fire Strike 11487 points

http://www.3dmark.com/3dm/4801379


----------



## RaleighStClair

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Edkiefer*
> 
> Are those ref 970 or 3dr party cards (MSI, G1, Strix) , there not OC either .
> here one review with OC results on MSI 970 gaming ,
> http://www.hardocp.com/article/2014/09/29/msi_geforce_gtx_970_gaming_4g_video_card_review/10#.VHCe6p6pxtk
> 
> So here the card itself pulled 252 stock clocks and 279w for OC .


That seems about right. A typical _system_ with an OC 970 will pull about 325-350 watts from the wall.


----------



## Xeno1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *RaleighStClair*
> 
> Where are you getting 300 x2? The entire SYSTEM with a single 970 OC pulls about 325 watts from the wall. So it isn't 300x2 it is roughly 325 +125 With an OC CPU, ram, water cooling, SLI 970s, Fans, LED he _may_ pull 450-500 with spikes in the 525 range from the wall. But I doubt it. A good 650w PSU is fine for 970 SLI.


http://www.tomshardware.com/reviews/nvidia-geforce-gtx-980-970-maxwell,3941-12.html

Look at the graphs.

http://media.bestofmicro.com/L/Q/454382/gallery/31-Gigabyte-GeForce-GTX-970-Windforce-OC-PCI-E-12V-Total_r_60x45.png

This is gaming load, micro second scale. So yes they do pull 300 in the micro second scale, If you PSU cant handle it, you are going to throttle. This is not average load, this is peak load. Can obyboby run 2 cards, sure, but he will throttle.


----------



## RaleighStClair

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Xeno1*
> 
> http://www.tomshardware.com/reviews/nvidia-geforce-gtx-980-970-maxwell,3941-12.html
> 
> Look at the graphs.


My point exactly a good 650 w PSU is plenty for sli 970s stock.

EDIT: Here is a video showing roughly 500w usage from the wall on a Supreclocked 970s


----------



## RaleighStClair

You're not going to get throttling on SLI 970s on a good 650w PSU with good amperage with a typical system. Please stop spreading FUD.


----------



## Xeno1

yeah Toms is wrong again. Ill stop quoting Toms.


----------



## jlhawn

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *battleaxe*
> 
> Like this?


yep. good overclock.
also what I meant about Valley is the mhz it shows in the upper right hand corner of the screen, even at stock clocks it shows 1656mhz for my gpu
when it should be 1380mhz stock


----------



## jlhawn

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *netxzero*
> 
> oh? 1606mhz with 110% power limit?


here are my settings to get 1605mhz


----------



## battleaxe

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jlhawn*
> 
> yep. good overclock.
> also what I meant about Valley is the mhz it shows in the upper right hand corner of the screen, even at stock clocks it shows 1656mhz for my gpu
> when it should be 1380mhz stock


Yeah I knew that. But instead of talking about it I figured it was easier to just post the screenie. I didn't want to get accused of something silly like overstating my overclocks, which I have seen some people do. I never even look at what Valley says, its never accurate so I just ignore it. I think it stays fairly close on memory clocks though.


----------



## jlhawn

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *battleaxe*
> 
> Yeah I knew that. But instead of talking about it I figured it was easier to just post the screenie. I didn't want to get accused of something silly like overstating my overclocks, which I have seen some people do. I never even look at what Valley says, its never accurate so I just ignore it. I think it stays fairly close on memory clocks though.


I always trust what is posted on here as every gpu and cpu is different when it comes to overclocking.and I don't see any reason to lie.







yeah I post my screen shots now too as I have been accused of stating phony overclocks
my memory clocks don't come up much, I'm gonna see if I can change that.


----------



## battleaxe

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jlhawn*
> 
> I always trust what is posted on here as every gpu and cpu is different when it comes to overclocking.and I don't see any reason to lie.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> yeah I post my screen shots now too as I have been accused of stating phony overclocks
> my memory clocks don't come up much, I'm gonna see if I can change that.


I actually witnessed a guy doing this over on the Haswell-E thread. He got caught trying to make his CPU look better than what it was. Some were pretty mean to him, so I defended him, but when I saw the screenies it was pretty obvious. None of us really cared other than... why would someone do that?

The reason it bothered me was because a few of the guys were attacking him, so I defended him and gave him the benefit of the doubt. Then he posted a screenie that was obviously photo-shopped and I just felt bad for him. And I felt dumb for defending the guy cause it turned out they other guys were right. I guess he had a history of trolling and doing that before, but I was unaware.

Anyway, I'm still glad I tried to defend him, but it did make me more aware that those things do happen. Even though I don't understand why some do it. Makes no sense. Who cares how a card overclocks? Yeah, its great when we actually get one that's a higher OCer, but right now there are so many great products out on the market (AMD and Nvidia alike) its stupid to get jealous of one card over another. I've had duds and I've had some great ones like this 970, but even a stock 970 is a really awesome card IMO, so who cares you know?

I personally think that both AMD and Nvidia are pushing out some excellent products right now. This Nvidia is newer so it is obviously a bit better in some areas, as it should be. But the AMD cards are no slouch either. I own both. Both are excellent. But yeah, this 970 is a little better than my r9290 for sure. I can't doubt that. Still I could have picked up another 290 for $280 yesterday brand new. I spent 100 more on this R1 and glad I did. But for most people the 290 would be more than enough and a lot cheaper. Just my 2 cents


----------



## Pelinox

So for anyone in the States wishing to get a 970 Reference, there is hope.

Overclockers.co.uk have the etailor exclusive right for the card, however, Best Buy have them in stores for $299. Seems like a great deal


----------



## SalmonTaco

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Pelinox*
> 
> So for anyone in the States wishing to get a 970 Reference, there is hope.
> 
> Overclockers.co.uk have the etailor exclusive right for the card, however, Best Buy have them in stores for $299. Seems like a great deal


Wow - nice find and price!


----------



## smushroomed

How do I unlock higher core voltage in MSI on my SLI strix? I can only go to +37 core voltage


----------



## battleaxe

Has any of you flashed the Gigabyte G1 970 yet?


----------



## perik

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *battleaxe*
> 
> Has any of you flashed the Gigabyte G1 970 yet?


Yup,i did.
I flashed to the GS BIOS. Pretty nice.


----------



## hurricane28

Does anyone have problems with Farcry 4?

I am getting very low frames and the game is running very slow.. I am on the newest drivers btw.


----------



## battleaxe

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *perik*
> 
> Yup,i did.
> I flashed to the GS BIOS. Pretty nice.


What Mhz did you gain?


----------



## LARGE FARVA

can some1 make a video flashing their bios? im deathly afraid of bricking mine since ive never done it. preferably the g1 gaming version


----------



## doza

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *smushroomed*
> 
> How do I unlock higher core voltage in MSI on my SLI strix? I can only go to +37 core voltage


for now only asus gpu tweak tool can change voltages on my strix, msi and precision-x dont support it yet


----------



## perik

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *battleaxe*
> 
> What Mhz did you gain?


Without touching anything the numbers are like this. It's a 102Mhz above the stock clock.



This can easily become this


----------



## alegelos

i got 1662 weith flashed bios on G1


----------



## alegelos

1531 mhz on stock after flashed


----------



## battleaxe

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *alegelos*
> 
> i got 1662 weith flashed bios on G1


What was your max before flashing?


----------



## Obyboby

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *battleaxe*
> 
> Here's my validation, add me to the club please
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> :
> I can't get my G1 over 55c no matter what I throw at it. My ambient is pretty low, 22c so maybe that is most of the reason why?


Man, what ASIC score you got on your card? Those results are amazing (assuming they give a stable overclock?)
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *RaleighStClair*
> 
> You're not going to get throttling on SLI 970s on a good 650w PSU with good amperage with a typical system. Please stop spreading FUD.


Thank you. Now I only have to decide if I want to stay with GB or switch to MSI.







do they perform pretty much the same with overclocks?


----------



## battleaxe

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Obyboby*
> 
> Man, what ASIC score you got on your card? Those results are amazing (assuming they give a stable overclock?)
> Thank you. Now I only have to decide if I want to stay with GB or switch to MSI.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> do they perform pretty much the same with overclocks?


Its like 78.5... does that really mean anything though? ASIC meant nothing on my 290 from what I remember.


----------



## TFL Replica

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *battleaxe*
> 
> Its like 78.5... does that really mean anything though? ASIC meant nothing on my 290 from what I remember.


It usually means boosting higher at stock, but it doesn't guarantee a better overclock.


----------



## 99tomcat

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TFL Replica*
> 
> It usually means boosting higher at stock, but it doesn't guarantee a better overclock.


friends g1 64% asic max firestrike benchable 1580-1593mhz after mod bios & 1.275v

mine [email protected] 85% asic firestrike 1620-1630mhz 1.23v

Asic is not very important, but guarantee boosting higher at stock and better overclock.


----------



## alegelos

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *battleaxe*
> 
> Has any of you flashed the Gigabyte G1 970 yet?


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *battleaxe*
> 
> What was your max before flashing?


1570-1590


----------



## smushroomed

why could some people getting 11k on firemark with a single card, when I have SLI?


----------



## jlhawn

yee haw!! I got 1696mhz but it crashed (TDR) before I could screen shot GPU-Z. won't be doing that again, I'll just be happy with my 1605mhz.


----------



## Onikage

How exactly does dual bios work on g1 970? i didnt see any switches


----------



## Klocek001

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *RaleighStClair*
> 
> My point exactly a good 650 w PSU is plenty for sli 970s stock.


Is 34A enough for a single 970 with 2500k 4,8 + 8GB RAM and a 1TB HDD ? My unit is XFX Pro 450W. Can I get G1 gaming or is it too much ?


----------



## hernan86

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *LARGE FARVA*
> 
> can some1 make a video flashing their bios? im deathly afraid of bricking mine since ive never done it. preferably the g1 gaming version


idem..


----------



## jlhawn

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Onikage*
> 
> How exactly does dual bios work on g1 970? i didnt see any switches


see third paragraph


----------



## Onikage

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jlhawn*
> 
> see third paragraph


Thanks


----------



## netxzero

has anyone tried using Zotac firestorm for bios flashing?


----------



## Obyboby

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *battleaxe*
> 
> Its like 78.5... does that really mean anything though? ASIC meant nothing on my 290 from what I remember.


My card has a terrible asic (61.1) and I found a stable overclock at 1550 MHz with 1.275 V. ANd some of you with 70+ ASIC are getting 1600 MHz on deafult clocks. Does this mean anything to you?


----------



## battleaxe

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Obyboby*
> 
> My card has a terrible asic (61.1) and I found a stable overclock at 1550 MHz with 1.275 V. ANd some of you with 70+ ASIC are getting 1600 MHz on deafult clocks. Does this mean anything to you?


That's a terrible ASIC. But your OC is still very respectable. 1550 isn't bad at all.

So no, I don't see that the ASIC really means that much. I would bet that some with higher ASICs like 80's can't do 1550mhz... which would kinda prove the point I think.

I could be wrong though, I am only speculating. I have no facts on this at all.


----------



## qweqwu1

Guys, I've just ordered a palit 970 to match an intel i5 4460.
I have a sirtec 500W power supply, 80+ certified, do you think it's enough?


----------



## Phantasia

I'm seriously wondering if I should grab a MSI GTX 970 or even a Palit, or another similar more simple model, to replace my 280x...


----------



## RaleighStClair

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Obyboby*
> 
> My card has a terrible asic (61.1) and I found a stable overclock at 1550 MHz with 1.275 V. ANd some of you with 70+ ASIC are getting 1600 MHz on deafult clocks. Does this mean anything to you?


My G1 asic is 63.9% and I am game-stable at 1600/8.2ghz. I think asic is pretty much useless these days. For instance the G1 gaming 970s are binned GPUs yet most of them have asics in the 60s.


----------



## joeh4384

Does anyone even know how GPUz calculates the asic value?


----------



## battleaxe

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *RaleighStClair*
> 
> My G1 asic is 63.9% and I am game-stable at 1600/8.2ghz. I think asic is pretty much useless these days. For instance the G1 gaming 970s are binned GPUs yet most of them have asics in the 60s.


Agreed. Seems useless.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *qweqwu1*
> 
> Guys, I've just ordered a palit 970 to match an intel i5 4460.
> I have a sirtec 500W power supply, 80+ certified, do you think it's enough?


Plenty. Go for it.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *joeh4384*
> 
> Does anyone even know how GPUz calculates the asic value?


It turns in circles three times and scratches its head. Seriously. ASIC tells you nothing these days it seems. Only my opinion, so don't everyone jump on me.


----------



## End3R

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Phantasia*
> 
> I'm seriously wondering if I should grab a MSI GTX 970 or even a Palit, or another similar more simple model, to replace my 280x...


I'm basically just forcing myself to wait till at least black friday incase there are any deals.


----------



## error-id10t

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *battleaxe*
> 
> Maybe you need to redo the thermal paste?
> 
> I can't get my G1 over 55c no matter what I throw at it. My ambient is pretty low, 22c so maybe that is most of the reason why?


The ambient temps certainly matter, it's 945am here and it between 31-32 degrees already inside.

Anyhow, the reference cooler "block" is actually pretty bad. It has huge grooves on it so it's not flat. I've got GC Extreme which after the first go got my card ridiculously hot so when I pulled it apart again, I realised it barely covered the chip, all the paste had disappeared into those dumb grooves. The next time I put heaps more, way more than I would suggest or think necessary and now it's better but I fear it's still worse than the stock.

The stock stuff is horrible looking, over done caked in stuff as you'd expect but it does the job well. Normally you'd think you can only get better temps by re-doing it but I didn't have that luck. On a normal block without large grooves I bet it'd be easy.

add: ok some sanity to this now. I only now realised what many seemed to know, 1st card runs at a higher voltage than the 2nd card (in my case: 1.24v and 1.2v respectively). Then combine the 1st card being sandwiched between my sound-card at the top and the 2nd card at the bottom.. the ~10% temp difference I guess starts making sense.


----------



## Asus11

seems like my cards are faulty getting random power cuts while in games..

did abit of googling and it seems to be common









http://forums.evga.com/970-GTX-Superclocked-is-crashing-my-computer-when-I-load-Youtube-sometimes-m2222530.aspx


----------



## Anusha

I'm just about to order the 970 G1 and I hope I get a 1600er! I'm spending about $50 over the regular Windforce OC model.

Is it a bad idea? Should I get the Windforce model?


----------



## battleaxe

What is a good Valley score? I just ran this and didn't know if this was good for this card or not?

Guessing its decent....?


----------



## battleaxe

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *error-id10t*
> 
> The ambient temps certainly matter, it's 945am here and it between 31-32 degrees already inside.
> 
> Anyhow, the reference cooler "block" is actually pretty bad. It has huge grooves on it so it's not flat. I've got GC Extreme which after the first go got my card ridiculously hot so when I pulled it apart again, I realised it barely covered the chip, all the paste had disappeared into those dumb grooves. The next time I put heaps more, way more than I would suggest or think necessary and now it's better but I fear it's still worse than the stock.
> 
> The stock stuff is horrible looking, over done caked in stuff as you'd expect but it does the job well. Normally you'd think you can only get better temps by re-doing it but I didn't have that luck. On a normal block without large grooves I bet it'd be easy.
> 
> add: ok some sanity to this now. I only now realised what many seemed to know, 1st card runs at a higher voltage than the 2nd card (in my case: 1.24v and 1.2v respectively). Then combine the 1st card being sandwiched between my sound-card at the top and the 2nd card at the bottom.. the ~10% temp difference I guess starts making sense.


Get a flat stone (at a machinist supply shop) and hone that surface flat. From there you can use sandpaper to lap it to a polish. Sounds like that surface needs a bit of TLC.


----------



## thatsmeagain

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Pelinox*
> 
> So for anyone in the States wishing to get a 970 Reference, there is hope.
> 
> Overclockers.co.uk have the etailor exclusive right for the card, however, Best Buy have them in stores for $299. Seems like a great deal


I just called them. They said they don't have it!!
They even said that they don't have any GTX 970 in the stores, they only sell them online via a 3rd party.

I have been waiting for this. Once it's available here I will get three of them.


----------



## End3R

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *thatsmeagain*
> 
> I just called them. They said they don't have it!!
> They even said that they don't have any GTX 970 in the stores, they only sell them online via a 3rd party.
> 
> I have been waiting for this. Once it's available here I will get three of them.


Newegg has it too apparently
http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16814132038&Tpk=N82E16814132038


----------



## jlhawn

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Anusha*
> 
> I'm just about to order the 970 G1 and I hope I get a 1600er! I'm spending about $50 over the regular Windforce OC model.
> 
> Is it a bad idea? Should I get the Windforce model?


get the G1 Gaming Gigabyte, besides it's great overclock it has a 4 heatpipe cooler and a backplate and the fan shroud is aluminum and not plastic.
the other Gigabyte does not have these features

G1 Gaming


Standard WindForce


----------



## thatsmeagain

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *End3R*
> 
> Newegg has it too apparently
> http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16814132038&Tpk=N82E16814132038


Yeah, but they don't sell them individually. Try adding them to your cart. Some kinda promotional combo.


----------



## End3R

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *thatsmeagain*
> 
> Yeah, but they don't sell them individually. Try adding them to your cart. Some kinda promotional combo.


Oh, you have to build a whole machine around it via http://www.newegg.com/Product/BOM.aspx?Item=83-229-519 and honestly there is no guarantee you'd get that cooler with it, they probably just grab a random 970.


----------



## OmarCCX

Should I sell my GTX 760 and use that money plus $150 more to get a GTX 970?

Mostly hyped about Grand Theft Auto V, so if a 760 is enough for that game I'll probably keep it.

Not sure if I should spend money updating considering I plan on selling my whole rig in 6 months.

Just saw a couple of benchmarks and after saying holy ******, realized I should upgrade.


----------



## thatsmeagain

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *End3R*
> 
> Oh, you have to build a whole machine around it via http://www.newegg.com/Product/BOM.aspx?Item=83-229-519 and honestly there is no guarantee you'd get that cooler with it, they probably just grab a random 970.


Yeah. I don't know why is the hold up here. I'm not spending a dollar unless I'm getting the reference cooler.
It is unfortunate that I will be building my pc next week without a single graphics card, just to wait for this one.


----------



## jlhawn

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *thatsmeagain*
> 
> Yeah, but they don't sell them individually. Try adding them to your cart. Some kinda promotional combo.


yep I found that out a week ago


----------



## Anusha

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jlhawn*
> 
> get the G1 Gaming Gigabyte, besides it's great overclock it has a 4 heatpipe cooler and a backplate and the fan shroud is aluminum and not plastic.
> the other Gigabyte does not have these features
> 
> G1 Gaming
> 
> 
> Standard WindForce


OK. I'm still not sure if it's worth $50 more though.

Does the G1 have dual bios? If so, how do we switch between the two?


----------



## jlhawn

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Anusha*
> 
> OK. I'm still not sure if it's worth $50 more though.
> 
> Does the G1 have dual bios? If so, how do we switch between the two?


I posted this earlier about the dual bios, see the 3rd paragraph.
and no the standard G1 does not the dual bios feature, I really think the 4 heatpipe cooler itself is worth the extra money.


----------



## Anusha

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jlhawn*
> 
> I posted this earlier about the dual bios, see the 3rd paragraph.
> and no the standard G1 does not the dual bios feature, I really think the 4 heatpipe cooler itself is worth the extra money.


So if the primary bios somehow gets corrupted, after that the card would function as one that doesn't have dial bios, ha? In the sense, we aren't able to flash back to the corrupted bios at all?


----------



## jlhawn

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Anusha*
> 
> So if the primary bios somehow gets corrupted, after that the card would function as one that doesn't have dial bios, ha? In the sense, we aren't able to flash back to the corrupted bios at all?


thats what I would think, but I never mess with a gpu bios, only a motherboard bios as it's lots easier to update a motherboard bios.


----------



## TahoeDust

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *RaleighStClair*
> 
> My G1 asic is 63.9% and I am game-stable at 1600/8.2ghz. I think asic is pretty much useless these days. For instance the G1 gaming 970s are binned GPUs yet most of them have asics in the 60s.


That is a sick OC. Have you run any benchmarks at that speed? What is your Fire Strike graphics score? Link?


----------



## Anusha

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jlhawn*
> 
> thats what I would think, but I never mess with a gpu bios, only a motherboard bios as it's lots easier to update a motherboard bios.


Tbh, with these Gigabyte cards you don't really have to mess with the bios because it's got high enough power limits out of the box.

Couple of more things.

I know that the chips that go in the G1 are binned. Does this mean that it would usually overclock higher than the Windforce OC model or ALWAYS overclock higher than it? Overclocking potential wide, is the MSI and OC in the same level or the MSI and the G1 in the same level?

Does having the backplate lower the temps of the backside of the card? Perhaps temps of the memory chips?


----------



## jlhawn

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Anusha*
> 
> Tbh, with these Gigabyte cards you don't really have to mess with the bios because it's got high enough power limits out of the box.
> 
> Couple of more things.
> 
> I know that the chips that go in the G1 are binned. Does this mean that it would usually overclock higher than the Windforce OC model or ALWAYS overclock higher than it? Overclocking potential wide, is the MSI and OC in the same level or the MSI and the G1 in the same level?
> 
> Does having the backplate lower the temps of the backside of the card? Perhaps temps of the memory chips?


my G1 Gaming overclocks very well, and yes imo the back plate helps temps but also helps support the pcm. and the MSI is a very good gpu also.
here is a couple of my overclocks.


----------



## Anusha

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jlhawn*
> 
> my G1 Gaming overclocks very well, and yes imo the back plate helps temps but also helps support the pcm. and the MSI is a very good gpu also.
> here is a couple of my overclocks.


I have two MSI cards. First one only goes up to 1493 and has bad coil whine. Second one has fan issue where the first fan would not spin up. I'm retuning them to Amazon.

I just ordered the Gigabyte G1. It should arrive in the evening. I hope it does 1600. Otherwise I would feel bad dumping $50 more for a melon.

I originally wanted to get SLI. But since I had some time to play with broken MSI cards and found out that it is not anymore greener on the NVIDIA side in terms of driver issues, I'm going to give that plan up.

So I want the faster single GPU card out there but I'm not willing to spend 50-60% more for the GTX 980. So this I guess is the fastest single GPU card I guess I can buy.

Thanks for all the help. I'll report back how good of an overclocked it is when I get some time to play with it.


----------



## jlhawn

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Anusha*
> 
> I have two MSI cards. First one only goes up to 1493 and has bad coil whine. Second one has fan issue where the first fan would not spin up. I'm retuning them to Amazon.
> 
> I just ordered the Gigabyte G1. It should arrive in the evening. I hope it does 1600. Otherwise I would feel bad dumping $50 more for a melon.
> 
> I originally wanted to get SLI. But since I had some time to play with broken MSI cards and found out that it is not anymore greener on the NVIDIA side in terms of driver issues, I'm going to give that plan up.
> 
> So I want the faster single GPU card out there but I'm not willing to spend 50-60% more for the GTX 980. So this I guess is the fastest single GPU card I guess I can buy.
> 
> Thanks for all the help. I'll report back how good of an overclocked it is when I get some time to play with it.


your welcome, I think you will like the Gigabyte, this is my first Gigabyte graphics card/product and I'm very pleased, I have always ran PNY but their GTX 970 is very ugly and I have read the plastic cover is cheap.
and yes I passed on the 980 as it just isn't worth the extra $200 (where I live ) to justify it's performance over the 970, in the past I have always bought the higher end x80 gpu's, I have owned
the 480 580 680 (I skipped the 700 series ) and I have also owned the GTX 295 dual gpu card. but this time the 970 made more sense.


----------



## error-id10t

Those with SLI.. try the latest hotfix (.80) as I'm getting much better utilisation in games now. Up from 45-55% to ~80%, still below what I'd expect but much better.


----------



## Anusha

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *error-id10t*
> 
> Those with SLI.. try the latest hotfix (.80) as I'm getting much better utilisation in games now. Up from 45-55% to ~80%, still below what I'd expect but much better.


Hot fix? You mean there's a newer driver?


----------



## faction87

when will the asus 970s be in stock!? i want one super bad lol.


----------



## error-id10t

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Anusha*
> 
> Hot fix? You mean there's a newer driver?


Yup
http://nvidia.custhelp.com/app/answers/detail/a_id/3607


----------



## Anusha

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *error-id10t*
> 
> Yup
> http://nvidia.custhelp.com/app/answers/detail/a_id/3607


Great I'll try it out before I can ship back the cards that I currently have in my possession. Just in time I guess. Hopefully it will be good enough to change my mind about SLI.


----------



## netxzero

Im afraid of trying a new driver as the last one was going bsod nuts.

Do we already have a custom bios for the MSI 970 Gaming?


----------



## Germanian

ya the 334.75 fixed my BSOD's. At least so far haven't seen any. I think they were code D1 or 0D. Memory related.


----------



## fleetfeather

Just swapped my ACX to a gainward reference. Would've been nice if they provided you with a mini-[anything] to fullsize-[anything] adapter. Now I have to go buy one


----------



## Anusha

Why did you do not that? I mean the swapping? Want to go SLI?


----------



## fleetfeather

Wanted short PCB for watercooling purposes. Watercooling a node 304


----------



## 99tomcat

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Anusha*
> 
> OK. I'm still not sure if it's worth $50 more though.
> 
> Does the G1 have dual bios? If so, how do we switch between the two?


Its not worth 50$ 10-15 maybe, but no 50$

I have wf3oc flash bios from g1.
My friend buy 2xg1, but i I took a chance and bought gtx 970wf3oc.
O/c is great, temps ok.
I not cry for the backplate & metal fan cover


----------



## kpo6969

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Xeno1*
> 
> http://www.tomshardware.com/reviews/nvidia-geforce-gtx-980-970-maxwell,3941-12.html
> 
> Look at the graphs.
> 
> http://media.bestofmicro.com/L/Q/454382/gallery/31-Gigabyte-GeForce-GTX-970-Windforce-OC-PCI-E-12V-Total_r_60x45.png
> 
> This is gaming load, micro second scale. So yes they do pull 300 in the micro second scale, If you PSU cant handle it, you are going to throttle. This is not average load, this is peak load. Can obyboby run 2 cards, sure, but he will throttle.


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *RaleighStClair*
> 
> You're not going to get throttling on SLI 970s on a good 650w PSU with good amperage with a typical system. Please stop spreading FUD.


+1


----------



## Nark96

@jlhawn damn bro

















Jealous







even though I have a 780 classy it can't even do 1300mhz (then again I'm on air with a stock EVGA LN2 bios).


----------



## PalominoCreek

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Nark96*
> 
> @jlhawn damn bro
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jealous
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> even though I have a 780 classy it can't even do 1300mhz (then again I'm on air with a stock EVGA LN2 bios).


What's your idle temp? Asking the dude that posted the initial screenshot btw, sorry for being a lazy ass and not quoting correctly :3


----------



## Xeno1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kpo6969*
> 
> +1


Go tell Tom's, I know whats up. And i can do simple math too.


----------



## fleetfeather

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Xeno1*
> 
> Go tell Tom's, I know whats up. And i can do simple math too.


Are you claiming that people need a higher capacity PSU because of those momentary spikes? Because those graphs show full system draw, wherein a GTX 970 would make up a certain fraction of that total draw. You wouldn't need a 600w PSU if the entire system with 1x GTX 970 is pulling 300w.

Furthermore, any modern PSU is capable of holding a system up during momentary spikes beyond the unit's 24/7 capacity


----------



## Xeno1

We, Obyboby and others, where talking about 2 Gigabyte G1 cards on 650 watt PSU.. I am fully aware that PSU can tolerate spikes.I'm fully aware that his particular PSU can run it. For some reason people have been missing my point. The only question is how much throttling.
And those graphs I was linking to show PCIe total power spikes over one minute gaming. I didnt link to a picture of a chart showing total AVE non millisecond system power draw. You just have to be able to read the correct charts correctly.


----------



## Klocek001

anyone here who could post some info comparing different aftermarket cooling soultions for 970 in terms of efficiency and noise ?


----------



## lawndart

I have a question on the card?? I have a EVGA 970, recently purchased, and I noticed that unless it is under stress the fans dont come on that much. is there a program I am missing to get them to run, even slowly so I dont burn them up??

http://www.tigerdirect.com/applications/SearchTools/item-details.asp?EdpNo=9515561&Sku=EVG-102776698

This is the card.

Thanks

LAwnDart


----------



## reg66

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *lawndart*
> 
> I have a question on the card?? I have a EVGA 970, recently purchased, and I noticed that unless it is under stress the fans dont come on that much. is there a program I am missing to get them to run, even slowly so I dont burn them up??
> 
> http://www.tigerdirect.com/applications/SearchTools/item-details.asp?EdpNo=9515561&Sku=EVG-102776698
> 
> This is the card.
> 
> Thanks
> 
> LAwnDart


you can use precision X or msi afterburner to set your own fan speeds. in afterburner it's in settings, 2nd tab


----------



## Mytheos

I have a rev 1.0 Gigabyte G1 and I noticed for memory it doesnt display the type such as Samsung and so forth...anyone else have this issue?


----------



## Mytheos

Does anyone have a MSI 970 Gold and have any OC results?


----------



## alegelos

Improved to 11757 points in Fire Strike after OC CPU 3770k from 4.5 to 4.8.

GPU: 1661mhz
Mem: 8002mhz


----------



## RaleighStClair

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *alegelos*
> 
> Improved to 11757 points in Fire Strike after OC CPU 3770k from 4.5 to 4.8.
> 
> GPU: 1661mhz
> Mem: 8002mhz


You must not have a stable overclock on your core because I have a weaker CPU (3570k @ 4.2ghz) and at 1610core/8.25 ghz I score 14k GPU Firestrike score. Your GPU score is too low for that overclock.


----------



## Pelinox

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *thatsmeagain*
> 
> I just called them. They said they don't have it!!
> They even said that they don't have any GTX 970 in the stores, they only sell them online via a 3rd party.
> 
> I have been waiting for this. Once it's available here I will get three of them.


Weird. Gibbo at OCUK contacted Nvidia about it, cause Best Buy sell them below what he paid for them, Nvidias response was "Buy 100.000"


----------



## netxzero

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mytheos*
> 
> I have a rev 1.0 Gigabyte G1 and I noticed for memory it doesnt display the type such as Samsung and so forth...anyone else have this issue?


this is the same case with me after i did the bios update on my MSI to fix the fans, GPUZ does not display the type of memory anymore. I saw it before it was hynix.


----------



## KoolDrew

MSI Gaming 970:



Afterburner settings:

mV: +87
TDP: 110%
Core: +171
Memory: +500

It's been rock solid through multiple runs of Heaven, Valley, Fire Strike as well as multiple hours of gaming. In Far Cry 4 temps do hover around 68C and TDP occasionally will reach over 110% though. This seems to be the only thing I throw at it that does it, otherwise it stays in the low 60's and TDP around 100-105%.


----------



## 99tomcat

@alegelos

You card trotling.
to low gpu score

mine 1620/2050 give me more gpu point
http://www.3dmark.com/3dm/4812462


----------



## jlhawn

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *PalominoCreek*
> 
> What's your idle temp? Asking the dude that posted the initial screenshot btw, sorry for being a lazy ass and not quoting correctly :3


idle temp right is 32c, but you see at idle my gpu is at 135mhz


----------



## jlhawn

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Nark96*
> 
> @jlhawn damn bro
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jealous
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> even though I have a 780 classy it can't even do 1300mhz (then again I'm on air with a stock EVGA LN2 bios).


don't be to jealous, I can't get my cpu over 4.0ghz, but I think that has to do with my motherboard, and my memory.
my memory is Avant, they manufacture for other companies, then the other companies put their name on them.
but I got the memory for free and, it's only 1333 and does not support XMP.
my cpu is stable at 3.9ghz
my gpu is on air also and stock bios. I'm afraid to mess with a gpu bios.


----------



## AngryGoldfish

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Obyboby*
> 
> Thanks for the reply. I'm so confused on what to do. I am currently playing at 1080p. I own a 650 W PSU and I'm still not sure it could handle a SLI. Some say it will, some say it won't, I would have to try it out myself to find out. I know a single 970 should be enough for 1080p gaming but I would like more firepower at hand lol. And yeah, I wasn't that convinced about the 980 - price difference is too high for that little perf improvement. I guess I should just wait for next-gen GPUs and stay with my 970 till then?


This is what I'm going to do: Buy a 970 now, OC it to the almost as high as a reference stock 980, be happy for a year until the next major architecture change from AMD and Nvidia, sell the 970, pick up new flagship, be happy again. This is at 1080p. I'll be going 2K when the next cards come out.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *$ilent*
> 
> Full load temps on SLI GTX 970 anyone?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Your not seeing things...that is SLI GTX 970 at 33 and 31 degrees celsius at 100% full load.


Dude, nice.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *thomas27*
> 
> Hi guys ..
> I would like to ask you people to help me..I decided to by a new card but i have a little trouble to which card to choose.
> I was thinking between MSI GTX 970 GAMING 4G or GIGABYTE N970G1 GAMING-4GD which is the better choice please.
> Many thanx for help


G1 Gaming for overall best performance and overclocking;
MSI Gaming 4G for best value for money and for red.


----------



## netxzero

damn lucky to those who were able to get past 1500


----------



## AngryGoldfish

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Xeno1*
> 
> At Max load a 970 will draw 300 watts and then some IN THE MICRO SECOND SCALE. http://www.tomshardware.com/reviews/nvidia-geforce-gtx-980-970-maxwell,3941-12.html
> 2 cards= 600watts. Do you have a CPU on your mother board? LOL


It doesn't scale that way. If both cards isolated draw 300 watts each, combined they might only draw 480W.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Obyboby*
> 
> So that 280W is with one single card? Omg, a SLI would not even touch 500-550 W then... Am I right?


I believe it would. Not consistently, but you always wanted a little additional headroom for spikes and charges.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Obyboby*
> 
> 288 W the total system with one GPU, I can only say LOL, oh well, I could also say HUGE LOL.
> Even if we doubled that value for a second GPU (which would be wrong cause 280W includes the whole machine, not only a GPU) it would still be less than 650W. Ok then, I just need to decide what I want to do now: G1 Gaming SLI or sell my actual G1 and buy 2x MSI Gaming? My whole rig color theme is red and I'm beginning to prefer the MSI's design over the Gigabyte's.. Any recommendations? I don't want to wait for Big Maxwell (unless they are due in less than three/six months?) so let's try this SLI out. If I got sick of it in the near future, I could just sell my lower ASIC card and go back to single card configuration
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> What do you reckon guys?


Strix has lower TDP. MSI is also lower than G1.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *alegelos*
> 
> 1531 mhz on stock after flashed


What BIOS are you using?


----------



## alegelos

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *AngryGoldfish*
> 
> What BIOS are you using?


no Limit v7


----------



## PalominoCreek

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *alegelos*
> 
> no Limit v7


Is it advisable to use BIOS not made by the manufacturer?


----------



## 99tomcat

In my card no limit v7 strongly trotling









For this reason I created the bios on the basis of this guide:

http://www.overclock.net/t/1522651/disable-boost-and-bake-in-max-game-stable-clocks-for-maxwell-ii

and finally all works fine


----------



## alegelos

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *PalominoCreek*
> 
> Is it advisable to use BIOS not made by the manufacturer?


A- Only if u can afford buying a new one.
B- You should have some experience, read some about it and know some about what u r doing.


----------



## AngryGoldfish

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *qweqwu1*
> 
> Guys, I've just ordered a palit 970 to match an intel i5 4460.
> I have a sirtec 500W power supply, 80+ certified, do you think it's enough?


Yes, it should be fine. There is nothing to suggest a decent 500W PSU will not be able to handle a single 970 and an i5 processor.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Klocek001*
> 
> Is 34A enough for a single 970 with 2500k 4,8 + 8GB RAM and a 1TB HDD ? My unit is XFX Pro 450W. Can I get G1 gaming or is it too much ?


I haven't been able to find specific requirements for the G1 Gaming. If the GTX 770 draws 300W full system load and a GTX 970 draws around the same, and a 450W was never recommended for the 770, the 970 might also be an issue. There is no way to know for sure, however. If you want to be safer, consider the Strix as it draws less power.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Anusha*
> 
> Tbh, with these Gigabyte cards you don't really have to mess with the bios because it's got high enough power limits out of the box.
> 
> Couple of more things.
> 
> I know that the chips that go in the G1 are binned. Does this mean that it would usually overclock higher than the Windforce OC model or ALWAYS overclock higher than it? Overclocking potential wide, is the MSI and OC in the same level or the MSI and the G1 in the same level?
> 
> Does having the backplate lower the temps of the backside of the card? Perhaps temps of the memory chips?


Not necessarily ALWAYS, but it is more likely they'd be slightly more efficient at overclocking. Is this due to cherry-picked chips or the design of the PCB and components? I don't know. However, you could buy a Windforce and get a stable 1550Mhz, with a G1 that only overclocks to 1480Mhz. There are no guarantees. The G1 is definitely a superior card, but the Windforce is perfectly fine if you need to save some cash, as is the GALAX, MSI, eVGA and ASUS. None of them are inherently inadequate. Different strokes for different folks.

Best overclocker and all round beast - G1 Gaming (and possibly GALAX Hall of Fame)
Best value for money - MSI Gaming 4G
Best customer service - eVGA
Lowest power draw, quietest and coolest - Strix

My 2c.


----------



## Klocek001

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *AngryGoldfish*
> 
> I haven't been able to find specific requirements for the G1 Gaming. If the GTX 770 draws 300W full system load and a GTX 970 draws around the same, and a 450W was never recommended for the 770, the 970 might also be an issue. There is no way to know for sure, however. If you want to be safer, consider the Strix as it draws less power.


If what I'm reading is true then I prolly don't even want it on a 450W PSU. Can they really clock to 1600/2000 + ?


----------



## Mytheos

@alegelos

Do you have a rev 1.0 or rev 1.1 ?


----------



## Xeno1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *AngryGoldfish*
> 
> It doesn't scale that way. If both cards isolated draw 300 watts each, combined they might only draw 480W.
> I believe it would. Not consistently, but you always wanted a little additional headroom for spikes and charges.
> Strix has lower TDP. MSI is also lower than G1.
> What BIOS are you using?


I understand what you are saying, but the hidden(not so much) thing on these cards, is that they very aggressively modulate draw. Whether or not anyone will admit it, be able to specifically identify it, ( for lack of the appropriate tools) *and appreciate it as it regards benchmarks and FPS in games* depends on a number of variables. I'm saying if you want the most from these cards have 300watts allocated for each one on the G1 at stock speeds.

Tom's charts show 300watt spikes on a DEFAULT G1. Its less of an issue on MSi Asus and other cards with less TDP. Now that being said, Its very easy to go way over 300 watt draw in the micro second, esp when overclocking and who is not overclocking these cards? If one looked closely we are going to see that persons with higher rated power supplies are going to get higher AVE and top FPS than those are who are throttling in the micro second scale. Let's not forget that FPS is not Frames per micro second, and *micro seconds add up to real seconds*. Its just logical.

When we think of a second in terms of Frames Per *SECOND* we don't see the issue manifest with standard monitering tools. its very easy to get any cards to max out on GPU and Ram usage and stay there when running high resolution and super high textures, esp. when running aggressive DSR AA and AF.
By all means if you worry that you are close to not haveing enough PSU to run one, got get it and try it out, your likely going to have a great exp, but your not going to be getting the most out of these cards.
And now I'm officially done trying to explain this. peace out.


----------



## AngryGoldfish

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Klocek001*
> 
> If what I'm reading is true then I prolly don't even want it on a 450W PSU. Can they really clock to 1600/2000 + ?


The G1 Gaming can, yes. I think I've seen a couple of eVGA cards do it too, but so far only the G1 Gaming and Windforce have reached that high because of fewer BIOS restrictions.

I would strongly advise against overclocking your card on anything below a 550W PSU. An overclocked card plus and overclocked CPU will peak your wattage by an additional 50-70 watts. You can by all means listen to those that say it's fine, but ultimately no-one will know until they try it, and that's a big risk you will be taking. It's easy for others to say it won't be a problem, but it's not them testing it. Besides, replacing your power supply doesn't have to be a big deal. They're not expensive considering them are so integral to a build. You don't even have to swap the cables if it's a modular design and there is a higher wattage version of the same thing. For instance, if I wanted the 860w version of my AX760 from Corsair I could just take out the 760 and put all the cables from the new 860 into the 760 box and sell it. The buyer receives brand-new cables (they're identical) and I don't have to touch my wiring or cable management. Everyone wins.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Xeno1*
> 
> I understand what you are saying, but the hidden(not so much) thing on these cards, is that they very aggressively modulate draw. Whether or not anyone will admit it, be able to specifically identify it, ( for lack of the appropriate tools) *and appreciate it as it regards benchmarks and FPS in games* depends on a number of variables. I'm saying if you want the most from these cards have 300watts allocated for each one on the G1 at stock speeds.
> 
> Tom's charts show 300watt spikes on a DEFAULT G1. Its less of an issue on MSi Asus and other cards with less TDP. Now that being said, Its very easy to go way over 300 watt draw in the micro second, esp when overclocking and who is not overclocking these cards? You one looked closely we are going to see that persons with higher rated power supplies are going to get higher AVE and top FPS than those are throttling. FPS is not Frames per micro second, and micro seconds add up to real seconds. Its just logical.
> 
> When we think of a second in terms of Frames Per *SECOND* we don't see the issue manifest with standard monitering tools. its very easy to get any cards to max out on GPU and Ram usage and stay there when running high resolution and super high textures, esp. when running aggressive DSR AA and AF. And now I'm officially done trying to explain this. peace out.


I knew what you were saying. It's just that someone was asking about, IN A PINCH, could it be done. I think a 650w, at a pinch, might work. In general, however, I agree with you, a 750 watt power supply should be a minimum for SLI 970's, and even with that there are no guarantees there won't be issues with voltage and frequency throttling due to restricted and bottlenecking power delivery. I have a 760 watt power supply and I worry about SLI 970's because I need headroom for additional components like storage devices, fans, pumps, overclocks, etc.


----------



## flopticalcube

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Klocek001*
> 
> Is 34A enough for a single 970 with 2500k 4,8 + 8GB RAM and a 1TB HDD ? My unit is XFX Pro 450W. Can I get G1 gaming or is it too much ?


This is pretty much my sons' systems. 450W PSU (Silverstone SFX), 2500K, 8GB RAM, 2TB HDD, 250GB SSD, and currently, 560ti's with AIO watercoolers. They have been running 3 years without issue at a slight GPU (1GHz) OC. One of them even runs a mild OC on his 2500K. The 970 should be fine as long as you don't OC too much.


----------



## Xeno1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *AngryGoldfish*
> 
> The G1 Gaming can, yes. I think I've seen a couple of eVGA cards do it too, but so far only the G1 Gaming and Windforce have reached that high because of fewer BIOS restrictions.
> 
> I would strongly advise against overclocking your card on anything below a 550W PSU. An overclocked card plus and overclocked CPU will peak your wattage by an additional 50-70 watts. You can by all means listen to those that say it's fine, but ultimately no-one will know until they try it, and that's a big risk you will be taking. It's easy for others to say it won't be a problem, but it's not them testing it. Besides, replacing your power supply doesn't have to be a big deal. They're not expensive considering them are so integral to a build. You don't even have to swap the cables if it's a modular design and there is a higher wattage version of the same thing. For instance, if I wanted the 860w version of my AX760 from Corsair I could just take out the 760 and put all the cables from the new 860 into the 760 box and sell it. The buyer receives brand-new cables (they're identical) and I don't have to touch my wiring or cable management. Everyone wins.
> I knew what you were saying. It's just that someone was asking about, IN A PINCH, could it be done. I think a 650w, at a pinch, might work. In general, however, I agree with you, a 750 watt power supply should be a minimum for SLI 970's, and even with that there are no guarantees there won't be issues with voltage and frequency throttling due to restricted and bottlenecking power delivery. I have a 760 watt power supply and I worry about SLI 970's because I need headroom for additional components like storage devices, fans, pumps, overclocks, etc.


Look, I'm no "grinch" when it comes supply wattage. I like to get what I paid for in a PSU. I dont like buying some beastly 1000 watt supply for Sli, but I'm just saying, If you are going to get 2 Giga G1s at 740 bucks, and your close to the limit buy a damn 100 dollar PSU with enough wattage to the most out off your CARDS WHICH YOU WILL, WITHOUT DOUBT BE TRYING TO OC LIKE MAD!!


----------



## Xeno1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *AngryGoldfish*
> 
> I knew what you were saying. It's just that someone was asking about, IN A PINCH, could it be done. I think a 650w, at a pinch, might work. In general, however, I agree with you, a 750 watt power supply should be a minimum for SLI 970's, and even with that there are no guarantees there won't be issues with voltage and frequency throttling due to restricted and bottlenecking power delivery. I have a 760 watt power supply and I worry about SLI 970's because I need headroom for additional components like storage devices, fans, pumps, overclocks, etc.


Well bro, in your case, post your Power supply, its possible to figure it out.

This one is surely good enough and there are cheaper ones that will do it too.
http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16817438017


----------



## alegelos

Yes, i had CPU problem, will test now, and if does not improve. I will lower GPU core


----------



## netxzero

970s aint that power hungry. I just upgraded my psu to 750w for me to be able to go for 970 in SLI. I have a watt meter and this is the total power consumption including monitor with gpu full load at 3dmark 11.

10430921_741734405919892_3852550977200841711_n.jpg 103k .jpg file


----------



## jlhawn

I'm still running a AX1200w psu but it's from back when I had 2 power hungry GTX 580's in sli, but for GTX 970 sli a 750w is what
I recommend.


----------



## Xeno1

Clap, you are throttle
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *netxzero*
> 
> 970s aint that power hungry. I just upgraded my psu to 750w for me to be able to go for 970 in SLI. I have a watt meter and this is the total power consumption including monitor with gpu full load at 3dmark 11.
> 
> 10430921_741734405919892_3852550977200841711_n.jpg 103k .jpg file


http://www.tomshardware.com/reviews/nvidia-geforce-gtx-980-970-maxwell,3941-12.html

"Let's take a look at the measurements in detail. The large load fluctuations are plain to see."

http://media.bestofmicro.com/L/Q/454382/gallery/31-Gigabyte-GeForce-GTX-970-Windforce-OC-PCI-E-12V-Total_r_60x45.png

So what picture is "wrong?" Or do you as well not understand micro second power draw?

its a good thing I work from home and have alot of down time in between new games to post. LOL


----------



## netxzero

well, in the end i got what i needed for the info on how much power my whole rig draws from the socket.


----------



## jlhawn

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Xeno1*
> 
> Clap, you are throttle
> http://www.tomshardware.com/reviews/nvidia-geforce-gtx-980-970-maxwell,3941-12.html
> 
> "Let's take a look at the measurements in detail. The large load fluctuations are plain to see."
> 
> http://media.bestofmicro.com/L/Q/454382/gallery/31-Gigabyte-GeForce-GTX-970-Windforce-OC-PCI-E-12V-Total_r_60x45.png
> 
> So what picture is "wrong?" Or do you as well not understand micro second power draw?
> 
> its a good thing I work from home and have alot of down time in between new games to post. LOL


thanks for posting the links, gave me some good info. +rep


----------



## Nark96

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jlhawn*
> 
> don't be to jealous, I can't get my cpu over 4.0ghz, but I think that has to do with my motherboard, and my memory.
> my memory is Avant, they manufacture for other companies, then the other companies put their name on them.
> but I got the memory for free and, it's only 1333 and does not support XMP.
> my cpu is stable at 3.9ghz
> my gpu is on air also and stock bios. I'm afraid to mess with a gpu bios.


I guess man, I've generally always been lucky with the CPU silicon lottery







not to brag or anything haha! and yeah that could be a contributing factor (your memory). Your motherboard is still a very good board so that shouldn't be of an issue. But hey you got your ram for free







. So are you going to upgrade your cpu/mobo soon? I think you should wait for Skylake for a massive upgrade.


----------



## Xeno1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Nark96*
> 
> I guess man, I've generally always been lucky with the CPU silicon lottery
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> not to brag or anything haha! and yeah that could be a contributing factor (your memory). Your motherboard is still a very good board so that shouldn't be of an issue. But hey you got your ram for free
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> . So are you going to upgrade your cpu/mobo soon? I think you should wait for Skylake for a massive upgrade.


Yeah some get all the luck, but number of power phases on the MOBO help too. And MOBO power phases are not luck of the draw, if you buy better MOBOs you will get better OC most of the time. You might even get better women. But they sometimes cost more wattage too. Hope you do.


----------



## Mytheos

Testing two Gigabyte G1s

Rev - 1.0 = Lower voltage - 1.243

Rev - 1.1 = Higher voltage - 1.250

Max GPU+

Rev1.0= +185
Rev 1.1= +150

Max Mem+

Rev1.0 = +400
Rev1.1 = +300

Rev1.0 ASIC = 64.5
Rev1.1 ASIC = 70.2

Cant figure it out.


----------



## jlhawn

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Nark96*
> 
> I guess man, I've generally always been lucky with the CPU silicon lottery
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> not to brag or anything haha! and yeah that could be a contributing factor (your memory). Your motherboard is still a very good board so that shouldn't be of an issue. But hey you got your ram for free
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> . So are you going to upgrade your cpu/mobo soon? I think you should wait for Skylake for a massive upgrade.


I was going to do a MSI Gaming 5 Z97 with a 4790K but then decided after some research I will see what skylake brings.
my wife has worked for intel going on 19 years but she is a senior buyer so she doesn't know much about their chipsets as she doesn't even work
in a building that does any type of manufacturing.


----------



## Nark96

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Xeno1*
> 
> Yeah some get all the luck, but number of power phases on the MOBO help too. And MOBO power phases are not luck of the draw, if you buy better MOBOs you will get better OC most of the time. You might even get better women. But they sometimes cost more wattage too. Hope you do.


Hahahaha, that last point cheered me up a little














and I know about the idea of how a motherboard with better power phases usually ends up giving a more stable/higher overclock. But that isn't *always* the case







the cpu silicon is the bigger contributing factor.


----------



## Nark96

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jlhawn*
> 
> I was going to do a MSI Gaming 5 Z97 with a 4790K but then decided after some research I will see what skylake brings.
> my wife has worked for intel going on 19 years but she is a senior buyer so she doesn't know much about their chipsets as she doesn't even work
> in a building that does any type of manufacturing.


Dude, AVOID MSI motherboards like the PLAGUEEEEEEE. Nothing but problems. I've done a few builds for my dad's friends, and their children and a few of them decided to go with an MSI motherboard. Out of the 4 boards, 2 were DOA out of the box







. For motherboards, I've personally always opted for ASUS. Used them in my three personal builds and never had a problem, not one has developed a fault. I've also heard bad things about Gigabyte boards, although less frequently so than MSI. Just my two cents







take it as you will









But, yeah definitely wait for Skylake or at least till Broadwell/Broadwell E







no point in going for DC Haswell so late in the year, when Broadwell is just around the corner


----------



## Xeno1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Nark96*
> 
> Hahahaha, that last point cheered me up a little
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> and I know about the idea of how a motherboard with better power phases usually ends up giving a more stable/higher overclock. But that isn't *always* the case
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> the cpu silicon is the bigger contributing factor.


I tend to agree. Do you have experience with Core i5 760 Cpus? If so please pitch on this thread. --- http://www.overclock.net/t/858385/the-i5-760-oc-club/1740


----------



## netxzero

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Xeno1*
> 
> I tend to agree. Do you have experience with Core i5 760 Cpus? If so please pitch on this thread. --- http://www.overclock.net/t/858385/the-i5-760-oc-club/1740


I used to have a core i5 750 that I ran for 3.8ghz before. pretty good processor and really lasted me for more than 4 years before I went to ivy.


----------



## jlhawn

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Nark96*
> 
> Dude, AVOID MSI motherboards like the PLAGUEEEEEEE. Nothing but problems. I've done a few builds for my dad's friends, and their children and a few of them decided to go with an MSI motherboard. Out of the 4 boards, 2 were DOA out of the box
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> . For motherboards, I've personally always opted for ASUS. Used them in my three personal builds and never had a problem, not one has developed a fault. I've also heard bad things about Gigabyte boards, although less frequently so than MSI. Just my two cents
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> take it as you will
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> But, yeah definitely wait for Skylake or at least till Broadwell/Broadwell E
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> no point in going for DC Haswell so late in the year, when Broadwell is just around the corner


I have always bought ASUS for motherboards, I just liked what I read about the MSI Gaming but will do more research.
also some of my parts my wife can buy me direct from some of the company reps she deals with and sometimes I get free stuff (never intel)







but my Crucial ssd's were free, and my ram,
but with motherboards she get's MSI, and ASUS from a rep and I get 40% off and a direct warranty with the company rep with no warranty time limit, so if a board failed on me in 8 months
the rep would ship me another at no cost. if the board is no longer avaliable I get a newer model one at 60% off
but I am still researching motherboards.


----------



## Xeno1

It appears that about 10% of all Mobo, PSU, Ram, GPU devices are DOA or soon to be DOA. And it might be 10%. I spent some time, on an extended period of bed rest, looking for the least "bashed" P55 mobo, based on Toms Newegg Anand OCnet etc and i could not find any MOBO there didnt have "REPORTS" of DOA or soon to be dead components.

Its a luck draw. For some reason it appears that CPUs are the most stable component.


----------



## jlhawn

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Xeno1*
> 
> It appears that all Mobo, PSU, Ram, GPU devices are DOA or soon to be dead. Its a luck draw. For some reason it appears that CPUs are the most stable component.


yeah I have never had a cpu failure in my life.


----------



## HAL900

http://images69.fotosik.pl/395/f0ca85a46baf957b.jpg
1.156V @ 1493.4/8002MHZ @ 850 rpm


----------



## alegelos

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mytheos*
> 
> @alegelos
> 
> Do you have a rev 1.0 or rev 1.1 ?


no idea. But i am pretty sure 1.1


----------



## Mytheos

@ alegelos

On the side of the box if its handy


----------



## Rahldrac

So just a question. I have G1 Sli which I can put to 210 extra in core clock. Not stable of course, getting both Sli and vrel error on GPU-z. What I wonder about is that when I start on Valley with forced 85% fan, the fans stop, but the overclock stays?


----------



## Anusha

Got my brand new Gigabyte GTX 970 Gaming G1 card. Have been trying to find the highest game stable clocks in the last couple of hours. What I can say is Core: +170 is stable by raising the power limit, without touching the voltage or memory. Furthermore, the temps max out at 65C whereas the MSI GTX 970 Gaming maxed out at 72C with 1506.5MHz OC.



Sad this card's got Hynix memory. I doubt it can OC well. I first need to dial in the Core though. So I'm keeping memory at a safe 7.7GHz level.



*One problem though.*

Can someone explain to me what Perfcap Limit 4 mean in the GPU-Z log?

I'm getting 1587.6MHz *1.2620V) at the start of Firestrike benchmark and it drops to 1574.9MHz (1.2370V) after a while.

Edit: Found this info.

Quote:


> /*
> * Power. Indicating perf is limited by total power limit.
> */
> NV_GPU_PERF_POLICY_ID_SW_POWER = 1,
> /*
> * Thermal. Indicating perf is limited by temperature limit.
> */
> NV_GPU_PERF_POLICY_ID_SW_THERMAL = 2,
> /*
> * Reliability. Indicating perf is limited by reliability voltage.
> */
> NV_GPU_PERF_POLICY_ID_SW_RELIABILITY = 4,
> /*
> * Operating. Indicating perf is limited by max operating voltage.
> */
> NV_GPU_PERF_POLICY_ID_SW_OPERATING = 8,
> /*
> * Utilization. Indicating perf is limited by GPU utilization.
> */
> NV_GPU_PERF_POLICY_ID_SW_UTILIZATION = 16,


What does "NV_GPU_PERF_POLICY_ID_SW_RELIABILITY " even mean?

Here is the GPU-Z log file if interested.

3dMark-170-344.txt 343k .txt file


----------



## Pelinox

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Xeno1*
> 
> Clap, you are throttle
> http://www.tomshardware.com/reviews/nvidia-geforce-gtx-980-970-maxwell,3941-12.html
> 
> "Let's take a look at the measurements in detail. The large load fluctuations are plain to see."
> 
> http://media.bestofmicro.com/L/Q/454382/gallery/31-Gigabyte-GeForce-GTX-970-Windforce-OC-PCI-E-12V-Total_r_60x45.png
> 
> So what picture is "wrong?" Or do you as well not understand micro second power draw?
> 
> its a good thing I work from home and have alot of down time in between new games to post. LOL


The review power draw is ONLY the card, while the picture from the other member is his entire system.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Pelinox*
> 
> For 970 SLI, a 600-650w PSU is more than enough. As long it's decent quality, you'll be fine. I run a Z77 system with 1,3v to my trusty 2600k, and 2x MSI 970, max draw from the wall was 590w. Remove 25w from my monitor(probably more, lol), and 92% to my PSU, the total system draw is like ~ 520W


----------



## jlhawn

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Anusha*
> 
> Got my brand new Gigabyte GTX 970 Gaming G1 card. Have been trying to find the highest game stable clocks in the last couple of hours. What I can say is Core: +170 is stable by raising the power limit, without touching the voltage or memory. Furthermore, the temps max out at 65C whereas the MSI GTX 970 Gaming maxed out at 72C with 1506.5MHz OC.
> 
> 
> 
> Sad this card's got Hynix memory. I doubt it can OC well. I first need to dial in the Core though. So I'm keeping memory at a safe 7.7GHz level.
> 
> 
> 
> *One problem though.*
> 
> Can someone explain to me what Perfcap Limit 4 mean in the GPU-Z log?
> 
> I'm getting 1587.6MHz *1.2620V) at the start of Firestrike benchmark and it drops to 1574.9MHz (1.2370V) after a while.
> 
> Edit: Found this info.
> What does "NV_GPU_PERF_POLICY_ID_SW_RELIABILITY " even mean?
> 
> Here is the GPU-Z log file if interested.
> 
> 3dMark-170-344.txt 343k .txt file


congrats on the new gpu, what revision is on the box 1.0 or 1.1? mine is 1.0 and I have Samsung memory, but in my opinion Hynix memory isn't that bad.


----------



## battleaxe

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jlhawn*
> 
> congrats on the new gpu, what revision is on the box 1.0 or 1.1? mine is 1.0 and I have Samsung memory, but in my opinion Hynix memory isn't that bad.


Mine has the Hynix and I'm stable around 8k. Can't go any higher but 8k is good enough I think.


----------



## AnarchyTurtle

So this is my first post on this forum, I've used it for plenty of info in the past, though. If there are rules against me posting in this thread without being a member, my sincerest of apologies; I tried to find whether or not that was the case. Anyway, I'm looking to upgrade my gpu and i figured this would be a good place to ask about it. I'm changing from a 750Ti FTW and the cards I'm looking at getting are the GTX 970, GTX 780 Ti, and R9 290x. I have a 4790k oc'd to 4.8GHz and a custom cooling loop. I just want to get the card that is going to provide me the most power I can get within this price range. I plan to bios hack and overvolt the card if I have the option and I'll add a gpu waterblock if necessary.

I keep reading people say to get the 970 because of the performance/cost value and the power consumption, neither of which matter to me as much as total speed/performance. Correct me if I'm wrong, but it looks like the 780 Ti smacks the 970 around in all real-world benchmarks. To all of you who own a 970 and have owned/know plenty about the 780 Ti (or R9290x): should I really get the 970 over the 780 Ti? Will it net me better overall performance?

Thanks to any who may be of assistance!

Edited for clarification


----------



## Anusha

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jlhawn*
> 
> congrats on the new gpu, what revision is on the box 1.0 or 1.1? mine is 1.0 and I have Samsung memory, but in my opinion Hynix memory isn't that bad.


I've got rev. 1.1. Cool!



All three of the GTX 970's I've had so far have come with Hynix RAM. Maybe it's a regional thing. I'm in Japan. First one didn't go past 7700-ish. Second one hit 8000MHz but had fan issue. This one might hit 8000 but haven't tried yet.

*Any ideas about the Perfcap reason?*


----------



## jlhawn

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Anusha*
> 
> I've got rev. 1.1. Cool!
> 
> 
> 
> All three of the GTX 970's I've had so far have come with Hynix RAM. Maybe it's a regional thing. I'm in Japan. First one didn't go past 7700-ish. Second one hit 8000MHz but had fan issue. This one might hit 8000 but haven't tried yet.
> 
> *Any ideas about the Perfcap reason?*


I'm not sure what the difference is between 1.0 and 1.1 except what I read and posted on here yesterday about it has something to do with power delivery,
2nd paragraph


----------



## Anusha

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jlhawn*
> 
> I'm not sure what the difference is between 1.0 and 1.1 except what I read and posted on here yesterday about it has something to do with power delivery,
> 2nd paragraph


Do you think that has something to do with the PerfCap result?


----------



## Agoniizing

Why does my power % never go above 85% even when overclocked to 1600mhz?


----------



## battleaxe

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Agoniizing*
> 
> Why does my power % never go above 85% even when overclocked to 1600mhz?


Look at the usage in GPU-Z. Mine shows 99% in GPU-Z but same as you 83% ish on the onscreen display...

On screen isn't working right for it yet I believe. Not 100% sure on this, but it does show up on GPU-Z


----------



## Agoniizing

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *battleaxe*
> 
> Look at the usage in GPU-Z. Mine shows 99% in GPU-Z but same as you 83% ish on the onscreen display...
> 
> On screen isn't working right for it yet I believe. Not 100% sure on this, but it does show up on GPU-Z


Could it just be that my particular card has low power consumption?


----------



## battleaxe

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Agoniizing*
> 
> Could it just be that my particular card has low power consumption?


IDK... mine does the same thing though. I can tell you that. My other thought is that the power levels on these G1's are so high that maybe they just can't access all of the power unless they are clocked extremely high with higher volt loads too?

I'm not really sure. But I'm seeing the same thing you are. While running Valley though I opened GPU-Z and it was maxed out, so I'm guessing its just a onscreen display issue.


----------



## TahoeDust

My 970 is struggling to completely max out Far Cry 4 at 2560x1080. I really hope they do some optimization soon through game update or driver update. I am seriously considering buying another 970 for SLI, which is kind of crazy.


----------



## error-id10t

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Anusha*
> 
> *One problem though.*
> 
> Can someone explain to me what Perfcap Limit 4 mean in the GPU-Z log?
> 
> I'm getting 1587.6MHz *1.2620V) at the start of Firestrike benchmark and it drops to 1574.9MHz (1.2370V) after a while.
> 
> Edit: Found this info.
> What does "NV_GPU_PERF_POLICY_ID_SW_RELIABILITY " even mean?
> 
> Here is the GPU-Z log file if interested.
> 
> 3dMark-170-344.txt 343k .txt file


You get #3 if you haven't upped the voltage say in AB. You get #4 if you have upped it to the max value. When I tried the modded BIOS and upped it via that, that error disappeared and I only had the SLI sync remaining.


----------



## Swolern

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TahoeDust*
> 
> My 970 is struggling to completely max out Far Cry 4 at 2560x1080. I really hope they do some optimization soon through game update or driver update. I am seriously considering buying another 970 for SLI, which is kind of crazy.


FC4 is a complete beast to completely max out, especially @ 2560x1080. And a gorgeous game. Driver optimization might give you 5-8%, other than that 970 SLI might be a good option.


----------



## kkit0410

My Gigabyte G1 970 is getting unstable day by day. I can't even get to 1500mhz stable now (I can get stable 1525 Mhz when i get the card).

Tried to Mob my BIOS by myself and it failed (BSOD) and rolled back to default BIOS. (The game stable BIOS not working for me)

Now I am sitting at 1450 Mhz. Is Shadow Play causing problems? or other things? or My Card? or My 550W PSU?

Please Help..

But I don't have big problems if I sit on default clock


----------



## TahoeDust

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Swolern*
> 
> FC4 is a complete beast to completely max out, especially @ 2560x1080. And a gorgeous game. Driver optimization might give you 5-8%, other than that 970 SLI might be a good option.


Damn you for not trying to talk me out of it....


----------



## BadAssMusician

Rocking on SLI! But Scaling is bottlenecked by my outdated P67 Platform even though I'm running my Core i7 2600K Overclocked.
Not surprised by that limitation but loving it!


----------



## TahoeDust

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *BadAssMusician*
> 
> Rocking on SLI! But Scaling is bottlenecked by my outdated P67 Platform even though I'm running my Core i7 2600K Overclocked.
> Not surprised by that limitation but loving it!


Really? I did not even think about the possibility my overclocked 2700k bottlenecking 970 SLI. Are you sure yours is? How do you know?


----------



## jlhawn

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TahoeDust*
> 
> Damn you for not trying to talk me out of it....


except that right now sli is a mess with FC4, nvidia released a fix but then Ubisoft turned around the next day and released a game patch so now nvidia has to update sli again.


----------



## ZeroAlive

Do any of you know if the Kraken G10 will fit on the Gigabyte GTX 970 G1?

been looking around and have yet to figure this out.. Hopefully one of you guys will know as I know it will fit on the ref 970.


----------



## Anusha

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TahoeDust*
> 
> Damn you for not trying to talk me out of it....


I got massive stuttering when I tried it. It wasn't playable. Didn't try NVidia Inspector to override the SLI mode though.


----------



## Anusha

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *error-id10t*
> 
> You get #3 if you haven't upped the voltage say in AB. You get #4 if you have upped it to the max value. When I tried the modded BIOS and upped it via that, that error disappeared and I only had the SLI sync remaining.


Guess I'll edit the bios then.

To get 1.2620V in GPU-Z, is that the voltage that I need to set as the voltage in this guide?


----------



## seanmac

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ZeroAlive*
> 
> Do any of you know if the Kraken G10 will fit on the Gigabyte GTX 970 G1?
> 
> been looking around and have yet to figure this out.. Hopefully one of you guys will know as I know it will fit on the ref 970.


Hi mate,

Yes, it will fit even with the back plate on. I'm holding off on doing it myself as this option won't cool the VRM as they are on the opposite side of the fan placement of the Kracken G10.

Waiting for better solution.


----------



## faction87

when will the g1s be back in stock!?


----------



## ZeusHavok

Just ordered my EK blocks, backplates and bridge. Can't wait to fully juice these cards up.


----------



## error-id10t

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Anusha*
> 
> Guess I'll edit the bios then.
> 
> To get 1.2620V in GPU-Z, is that the voltage that I need to set as the voltage in this guide?


Yes.. but do you have a problem though? It didn't sound like you were throttling or anything going by your post.


----------



## Team Grinder

Power on my system with a Gigabyte GTX970 G1 Gaming o/c 1554/8000 @1.218v

IDLE



LOAD ON EVERYTHING EXCEPT THE GRAPHICS CARD



LOAD ON FULL SYSTEM



Tests were run for 10 minutes. Using Prime95 and Furmark. Rig in sig. I can say a medium to excellent quality 650W+ PSU will be enough for GTX 970 SLI and perhaps GTX 980 SLI depending on the overclock. Just remember my CPU is not overclocked and those of you who run ridiculous overclocks on their CPU'S may need to go 750W+ and those on Haswell-E will need 850W+.


----------



## perik

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ZeroAlive*
> 
> Do any of you know if the Kraken G10 will fit on the Gigabyte GTX 970 G1?
> 
> been looking around and have yet to figure this out.. Hopefully one of you guys will know as I know it will fit on the ref 970.


http://www.nzxt.com/product/detail/138-kraken-g10-gpu-bracket.html


----------



## Phantasia

Quote:


> This is great! A system with a lot of HDD's etc.
> 
> I bet that 2 of those on my system and the PSU I have would go perfectly fine!
> 
> Originally Posted by *Team Grinder*
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> Power on my system with a Gigabyte GTX970 G1 Gaming o/c 1554/8000 @1.218v
> 
> IDLE
> 
> 
> 
> LOAD ON EVERYTHING EXCEPT THE GRAPHICS CARD
> 
> 
> 
> LOAD ON FULL SYSTEM
> 
> 
> 
> Tests were run for 10 minutes. Using Prime95 and Furmark. Rig in sig. I can say a medium to excellent quality 650W+ PSU will be enough for GTX 970 SLI and perhaps GTX 980 SLI depending on the overclock. Just remember my CPU is not overclocked and those of you who run ridiculous overclocks on their CPU'S may need to go 750W+ and those on Haswell-E will need 850W+.


----------



## ZeroAlive

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *seanmac*
> 
> Hi mate,
> 
> Yes, it will fit even with the back plate on. I'm holding off on doing it myself as this option won't cool the VRM as they are on the opposite side of the fan placement of the Kracken G10.
> 
> Waiting for better solution.


Alright thanks for that.. you do make a good point.

If you don't know about it there is this method http://www.overclock.net/t/1203528/official-nvidia-gpu-mod-club-aka-the-mod/0_20


----------



## Anusha

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *error-id10t*
> 
> Yes.. but do you have a problem though? It didn't sound like you were throttling or anything going by your post.


It throttles while running 3DMark. The clocks went down a notch and a voltage dropped from 1.262V to 1.237V. It definitely wasn't caused by the power cap though.

280W should be ample for a GTX 970 clocked to around 1.6GHz @ 1.262V.


----------



## r0l4n

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *AnarchyTurtle*
> 
> So this is my first post on this forum, I've used it for plenty of info in the past, though. If there are rules against me posting in this thread without being a member, my sincerest of apologies; I tried to find whether or not that was the case. Anyway, I'm looking to upgrade my gpu and i figured this would be a good place to ask about it. I'm changing from a 750Ti FTW and the cards I'm looking at getting are the GTX 970, GTX 780 Ti, and R9 290x. I have a 4790k oc'd to 4.8GHz and a custom cooling loop. I just want to get the card that is going to provide me the most power I can get within this price range. I plan to bios hack and overvolt the card if I have the option and I'll add a gpu waterblock if necessary.
> 
> I keep reading people say to get the 970 because of the performance/cost value and the power consumption, neither of which matter to me as much as total speed/performance. Correct me if I'm wrong, but it looks like the 780 Ti smacks the 970 around in all real-world benchmarks. To all of you who own a 970 and have owned/know plenty about the 780 Ti (or R9290x): should I really get the 970 over the 780 Ti? Will it net me better overall performance?
> 
> Thanks to any who may be of assistance!
> 
> Edited for clarification


I owned a 780ti, a 980 and now a 970. If you are going to watercool it, I'd go with the 780ti, it's very responsive to temperature and it'll most likely be in the ~1300, at which speeds it's a tad faster than the 970. If you are going to run on air and care about noise, the 970 is the way to go, it'll be quiet and cooler than the 780ti while overclocked.

My experience: I had the EVGA 780ti SC ACX running stable at ~1175mhz to keep the fan quiet and temps in check, that gave me around 12700 graphics score in Firestrike. Today with my 970, I run it stable at 1555mhz with 1.256v that gives me a ~13700 graphics score in Firestrike while it remains even more silent than the 780ti was. Maxing the 780ti, though, I managed around 14000 graphics score when running a bit over 1300mhz (a bit faster than the 970).


----------



## Mytheos

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *battleaxe*
> 
> Mine has the Hynix and I'm stable around 8k. Can't go any higher but 8k is good enough I think.


I have a 1.1 with Hynix and the memory wont get anywhere near 8k. ( +280/500 with just memory )

I also have a 1.0 that doesnt show memory type, and still cant hit 8k, but gets much closer. ( +400/500 )


----------



## Mytheos

Any of the G1 users have their voltage?

Showing 1.250 for the 1.1, and 1.243 for the 1.0 on Stock Bios maxed with AB

Seems odd as people seem to be hitting 1600/8000 at less voltage when its unlocked with a modded BIOS.

Btw are people just using the NO LIMITS to unlock the BIOS and find their max OC to use with the Gamestable Bios?


----------



## kuzotronic

Modded my bioses for the cards, disabled boost and got this results in SLI

MSI GTX 970 - 1531/8000 1.23v
Gigabyte GTX 970 - 1531/8000 1.21v


Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!



http://www.3dmark.com/3dm11/9018177

http://www.3dmark.com/3dm11/9018200

http://www.3dmark.com/3dm/4811321?

http://www.3dmark.com/3dm/4811351?

http://www.3dmark.com/3dm/4811380?


I also plan to find out my last problem with the system. For some weird reason benchmarks runs smooth but when i play games i get slowdowns and hiccups all over the place, even on stock vbios the gameplay is completely ruined. First, i thought i had a PSU problem (buzzing noise) and i've changed it - the problem remained, now i ordered a new motheboard and will test it tomorrow. If it won't fix the issue then it's a vendor incompatibility. I'll let you guys know.


----------



## wes1099

Are MSI and EVGA the only brands that let you remove the cooler without voiding your warranty on the card? I am interested in getting a 970 but I would want to replace the stock thermal paste, and most likely water cool it in the future.


----------



## kuzotronic

Nope, there's a warranty void sticker on MSI GTX 970, but none on Gigabyte Windforce OC (non-G1)


----------



## AngryGoldfish

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jlhawn*
> 
> I have always bought ASUS for motherboards, I just liked what I read about the MSI Gaming but will do more research.
> also some of my parts my wife can buy me direct from some of the company reps she deals with and sometimes I get free stuff (never intel)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> but my Crucial ssd's were free, and my ram,
> but with motherboards she get's MSI, and ASUS from a rep and I get 40% off and a direct warranty with the company rep with no warranty time limit, so if a board failed on me in 8 months
> the rep would ship me another at no cost. if the board is no longer avaliable I get a newer model one at 60% off
> but I am still researching motherboards.


Now I know who to look for in a wifey.









Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Xeno1*
> 
> It appears that about 10% of all Mobo, PSU, Ram, GPU devices are DOA or soon to be DOA. And it might be 10%. I spent some time, on an extended period of bed rest, looking for the least "bashed" P55 mobo, based on Toms Newegg Anand OCnet etc and i could not find any MOBO there didnt have "REPORTS" of DOA or soon to be dead components.
> 
> Its a luck draw. For some reason it appears that CPUs are the most stable component.


This.

You could spend $500 on a high-end motherboard that will crap the bed as soon as you power it on. And the replacement will do itself in five months into the ownership. On the flip side, a $100 ASRock could last five years and never experience any issues.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *AnarchyTurtle*
> 
> So this is my first post on this forum, I've used it for plenty of info in the past, though. If there are rules against me posting in this thread without being a member, my sincerest of apologies; I tried to find whether or not that was the case. Anyway, I'm looking to upgrade my gpu and i figured this would be a good place to ask about it. I'm changing from a 750Ti FTW and the cards I'm looking at getting are the GTX 970, GTX 780 Ti, and R9 290x. I have a 4790k oc'd to 4.8GHz and a custom cooling loop. I just want to get the card that is going to provide me the most power I can get within this price range. I plan to bios hack and overvolt the card if I have the option and I'll add a gpu waterblock if necessary.
> 
> I keep reading people say to get the 970 because of the performance/cost value and the power consumption, neither of which matter to me as much as total speed/performance. Correct me if I'm wrong, but it looks like the 780 Ti smacks the 970 around in all real-world benchmarks. To all of you who own a 970 and have owned/know plenty about the 780 Ti (or R9290x): should I really get the 970 over the 780 Ti? Will it net me better overall performance?
> 
> Thanks to any who may be of assistance!
> 
> Edited for clarification


The 780Ti doesn't own the 970 like some benchmarks might suggest. The 970 when overclocked is either on par or straight up surpasses the 780Ti. The 970 is most definitely the better card due to its greater efficiency, lower thermals, compatibility with MFAA and DSR, arguably securer driver support for the future, an additional gigabyte of video memory and a lower price. If you want pure performance at 1080p for older games and can find a 780Ti at a good price, that's the better card, but overall I would not recommend it over the 970 based on the benchmarks I've seen and the new generation of games coming out soon. However, the 290X 8GB in Crossfire would totally own if you have a liquid loop. Even then, however, I would say you're better off waiting another five or six months for the R9 3xx series, if even to pick up a pair of 290X at crazy prices, or a pair of reference 970's and keep those temps so low you could add beastly amounts of voltage for higher overclocks.


----------



## semitope

Yeah CPUs seem to always work. I am sure in the days that CPUs weren't so small they have more issues. I remember pentium 2 PCB block type CPUs. Those probably had issues.

With GPUs I think the problem comes from the PCB most of the time. The actual GPU is probably fine even when the card is done for. SImilarly, since the motherboard is basically the PCB for the CPU (cpu has pcb i guess but tiny stuff), the mobo is usually where something goes wrong. PCB components are where the problem is, or some smaller chip on the board failing.

That's why I worry about OC sometimes. Sure GPU might be fine, but what about the other components all over the card.


----------



## Aznlotus161

Anyone interested in the GTX 970 reference, some BB stores have been reported to have a few physically in stock.

Price is a bit steep at $379.99, but pretty sure you can try to price match Newegg's promotional reference 970 for ~$350.

http://www.overclock.net/t/1525046/best-buy-sells-the-reference-970/0_100

Very interested as this is ideal for SLI, just worried about the noise factor.


----------



## AngryGoldfish

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kuzotronic*
> 
> Modded my bioses for the cards, disabled boost and got this results in SLI
> 
> MSI GTX 970 - 1531/8000 1.23v
> Gigabyte GTX 970 - 1531/8000 1.21v
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> http://www.3dmark.com/3dm11/9018177
> 
> http://www.3dmark.com/3dm11/9018200
> 
> http://www.3dmark.com/3dm/4811321?
> 
> http://www.3dmark.com/3dm/4811351?
> 
> http://www.3dmark.com/3dm/4811380?
> 
> 
> I also plan to find out my last problem with the system. For some weird reason benchmarks runs smooth but when i play games i get slowdowns and hiccups all over the place, even on stock vbios the gameplay is completely ruined. First, i thought i had a PSU problem (buzzing noise) and i've changed it - the problem remained, now i ordered a new motheboard and will test it tomorrow. If it won't fix the issue then it's a vendor incompatibility. I'll let you guys know.


Oh nice, it's good to see a pair of overclocked 970's with an overclocked 4770 running through a 760w PSU. I should be fine with my Corsair AX760 as it appears on paper to be pretty similar to your Seasonic.


----------



## Asus11

just added the second card..

having loads of problems.. black screens.. errors popping up saying bad image etc etc

just went into bf4 and it went out of the game said bad image then went back into the game..

and the second card also makes a coil whine..

this is not leaving me very happy -.-


----------



## Aznlotus161

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Asus11*
> 
> just added the second card..
> 
> having loads of problems.. black screens.. errors popping up saying bad image etc etc
> 
> just went into bf4 and it went out of the game said bad image then went back into the game..
> 
> and the second card also makes a coil whine..
> 
> this is not leaving me very happy -.-


Sorry dude...I know how that goes







.

What drivers/BIOS/clocks?

I was running stock SLI and had issues with Crysis, don't play BF4. In process of RMA with Gigabyte still.

Might actually just say "screw it" and sell the other card when a replacement arrives--may buy a reference 970 though...

Having a much better experience with a single card tbh...54C at load so fans are inaudible, no driver issues so far.


----------



## Panoptic

Settled on 1400 core / 1875 mem for clocks with the MK-26. The core temps are great, however I was having pretty serious instability issues without having a fan across the VRMs, seems they get pretty dang hot without a decent amount of air channeled over them. At these clocks it outruns a buddy's recently-built rig with a Gigabyte 980 G1, so I guess I'm happy.


----------



## wes1099

Ok, so apparently the MSI 970s have warranty void stickers. Are there any others without warranty void stickers other than gigabyte and EVGA?


----------



## Jasse

Hi Every1,
I just upgraded my graphics card Palit GTX 580 to Gigabyte GTX 970 G1 Gaming. Everything is working good but my GTA 4 game is not working well its load only all basic minimum graphics setting and I can't change the graphics setting all other setting are working fine.
Anyone can suggest what could be wrong.


----------



## Asus11

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Aznlotus161*
> 
> Sorry dude...I know how that goes
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> .
> 
> What drivers/BIOS/clocks?
> 
> I was running stock SLI and had issues with Crysis, don't play BF4. In process of RMA with Gigabyte still.
> 
> Might actually just say "screw it" and sell the other card when a replacement arrives--may buy a reference 970 though...
> 
> Having a much better experience with a single card tbh...54C at load so fans are inaudible, no driver issues so far.


drivers 344.75
84.04.1F.00.72 Bios
stock clocks..1366mhz boost

thinking of just sending these back


----------



## AngryGoldfish

Consider using an older driver version before sending them back. Some have reported the .75 version to have instability issues. I think there might even be an even newer version as well to look into.


----------



## frag06

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *wes1099*
> 
> Ok, so apparently the MSI 970s have warranty void stickers. Are there any others without warranty void stickers other than gigabyte and EVGA?


MSI reps have stated you can remove the cooler without voiding the warranty. If you need to take advantage of it at some point, you just need to put everything back to stock.


----------



## wes1099

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *frag06*
> 
> MSI reps have stated you can remove the cooler without voiding the warranty. If you need to take advantage of it at some point, you just need to put everything back to stock.


Oh ok. Thats nice to know. Thanks.


----------



## Warden Jax

Hello all,

I have a question regarding the fans that are on the Gigabyte Gaming G1 model and on the MSI Gaming 4G model.

Can anyone tell me if the fans that are on these 2 models are easy to lubricate from the back side, example is there any hole in the back of the fan under the sticker where you could put fine oil to the rotor shaft ?

Feel free to post pictures too









Thanks in advance.


----------



## wes1099

Out of all the 970 variants, which one would you guys reccomend? I know absolutely nothing about the qualities of different GPU brands.


----------



## battleaxe

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *wes1099*
> 
> Out of all the 970 variants, which one would you guys reccomend? I know absolutely nothing about the qualities of different GPU brands.


Gigabyte G1 Gaming all the way!!!









Its a bit more, but clocks better than about all of them. The chips are binned.


----------



## wes1099

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *battleaxe*
> 
> Gigabyte G1 Gaming all the way!!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Its a bit more, but clocks better than about all of them. The chips are binned.


Is the warranty voided if you remove the stock cooler?


----------



## Panoptic

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jasse*
> 
> Hi Every1,
> I just upgraded my graphics card Palit GTX 580 to Gigabyte GTX 970 G1 Gaming. Everything is working good but my GTA 4 game is not working well its load only all basic minimum graphics setting and I can't change the graphics setting all other setting are working fine.
> Anyone can suggest what could be wrong.


Try this:

"i had this same problem

right click on GTA4, select properties, then select launch options

copy and paste this into the field that comes up

-nomemrestrict -norestrictions

exactly like that,

the reason why its not letting you set anything is because gta4 only supported GPUS up to 2gb, so since yours is 3gb, it miscalculated how much ram was up for use and thinks you dont have enough, therefore enforcing this lock down on the graphics options,

that command line will bypass it"

(Copy/pasted from Jamierawr88 on the Steam forums.)


----------



## battleaxe

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *wes1099*
> 
> Is the warranty voided if you remove the stock cooler?


I have no idea. I can tell you I just returned an MSI that had a cooler removed and got refunded just fine. But that's a different company. I always save my stickers by removing them with a razor very carefully and save them by sticking them to the inside of a zip lock bag. Just in case. But I've never had to worry about using this method, I just do it to cover myself if a company were to get silly about an RMA. I'm not sure how Gigabyte operates on cooler removal. I assume you plan to water cool it.


----------



## jlhawn

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *wes1099*
> 
> Is the warranty voided if you remove the stock cooler?


I have this card and there is no warranty sticker that has to be removed to remove the stock cooler.
and yes get the Gigabyte G1 Gaming, I have had mine since Oct 6 and not one problem and it can flat out overclock
and stays nice and cool, I like the WindForce cooler thats on and have no intention of removing it.


----------



## battleaxe

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jlhawn*
> 
> I have this card and there is no warranty sticker that has to be removed to remove the stock cooler.
> and yes get the Gigabyte G1 Gaming, I have had mine since Oct 6 and not one problem and it can flat out overclock
> and stays nice and cool, I like the WindForce cooler thats on and have no intention of removing it.


Weird.... mine did have a sticker... Hmmm

And yes, I agree with you. I usually watercool. But this thing has yet to go above 55c during benching or gaming, so I'm not sure I will even bother with it. Its dead quiet too. Love this card. Mine does 1600mhz + on the core as well. So there are a lot of these that do very nice overclocks.


----------



## kuzotronic

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *AngryGoldfish*
> 
> Oh nice, it's good to see a pair of overclocked 970's with an overclocked 4770 running through a 760w PSU. I should be fine with my Corsair AX760 as it appears on paper to be pretty similar to your Seasonic.


Correct, it'll run just fine. With this OC my watt meter shows 530W Total during (the most demanding from my experience) 3dmark11 1st GPU stress test. Others seems to run around 460-500. During games it never breaks 480W. So you're fine)

Also, while waiting for the MB want to share smth, which makes me think towards stuttering during games and vendor incompatibility... When i change GPU's places i have to reinstall VGA drivers every time) This is really weird. Dunno if this happend before with NV GPUs.


----------



## battleaxe

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kuzotronic*
> 
> Correct, it'll run just fine. With this OC my watt meter shows 530W Total during (the most demanding from my experience) 3dmark11 1st GPU stress test. Others seems to run around 460-500. During games it never breaks 480W. So you're fine)
> 
> Also, while waiting for the MB want to share smth, which makes me think towards stuttering during games and vendor incompatibility... When i change GPU's places i have to reinstall VGA drivers every time) This is really weird. Dunno if this happend before with NV GPUs.


Has anyone had trouble getting 3dMark to work? I want to see what my 970 can do, but my 3dMark11 keeps crashing before it even starts, can't figure it out. I mean it won't even load up. Just says it had an 'app' crash. Yes I have Googled it. Nothing really working.


----------



## kuzotronic

*battleaxe*

Yeah, no problem running 3dmark11 for me. Try to naviagte the install folder and run non 64-bit exe)


----------



## battleaxe

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kuzotronic*
> 
> *battleaxe*
> 
> Yeah, no problem running 3dmark11 for me. Try to naviagte the install folder and run non 64-bit exe)


Yeah, did that same thing. Not sure what's going on here...


----------



## Aluc13

That's an odd problem that your having


----------



## battleaxe

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Aluc13*
> 
> That's an odd problem that your having


Yeah I know. Kinda weird. Only thing that doesn't work too.


----------



## Aluc13

Try monitoring temps or something, cause thats weird. Try afterburner. Could help find what's causing it.


----------



## battleaxe

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Aluc13*
> 
> Try monitoring temps or something, cause thats weird. Try afterburner. Could help find what's causing it.


Has nothing to do with temps or the card. It is the app crashing. Crashes before it will even open.

My temps have never exceeded 55C either.


----------



## KoolDrew

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *wes1099*
> 
> Out of all the 970 variants, which one would you guys reccomend? I know absolutely nothing about the qualities of different GPU brands.


Looks like the Gigabyte G1 Gaming is definitely the way to go. I went with the MSI myself since the length of G1 would've caused problems in my FT02 case but the TDP is definitely limiting my overclock potential.


----------



## kuzotronic

My best run for the GB card)



4770K 4.5Ghz 1.3v
GB Windforce OC GTX 970 1632/8200 1.25v
344.80

http://www.3dmark.com/3dm11/9025571


----------



## Rapster

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *KoolDrew*
> 
> Looks like the Gigabyte G1 Gaming is definitely the way to go. I went with the MSI myself since the length of G1 would've caused problems in my FT02 case but the TDP is definitely limiting my overclock potential.


Well, I have a Silverstone FT02 case and the Gigabyte G1 Gaming fits fine, with about 8mm to spare. That's without removal of the fan grille below the card.


----------



## KoolDrew

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Rapster*
> 
> Well, I have a Silverstone FT02 case and the Gigabyte G1 Gaming fits fine, with about 8mm to spare. That's without removal of the fan grille below the card.


Well that's a bummer since that's the only reason I didn't end up going with the G1. When I searched online before my purchase everywhere stated the FT02 only supported up to 12" cards with the fan grille on and 12.2" with the fan grille removed and the G1 comes in at 12.28"


----------



## Rapster

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *KoolDrew*
> 
> Well that's a bummer since that's the only reason I didn't end up going with the G1. When I searched online before my purchase everywhere stated the FT02 only supported up to 12" cards with the fan grille on and 12.2" with the fan grille removed and the G1 comes in at 12.28"


Earlier in this thread I had the same conversation with somebody else, re. the G1 Gaming fitting in the FT02. I posted photos to prove it fitted (the poster wasn't entirely convinced by my word







). I'll try and find the original posts with photos...here you go!

There's ~8mm gap between the bottom of the card and the top of the fan grille.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Rapster*
> 
> Hey, no problem!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I've just been sending some pics to Aluc13 showing him it fits in the FT02. I tell you what, I'll post them here, too. Just in case it helps someone else. The photos are a bit rubbish, they were taken with my phone and past my bed time.
> 
> No, I'm well over 13yrs of age. Well, well, well over 13...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Gigabyte G1 Gaming GTX 970 in Silverstone FT02 case:
> 
> 
> 
> I've put a pen alongside the gap. The pen is ~11mm thick. There is also an additional ~7mm of space if you take the fan shroud off:


----------



## Rapster

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *KoolDrew*
> 
> Well that's a bummer since that's the only reason I didn't end up going with the G1. When I searched online before my purchase everywhere stated the FT02 only supported up to 12" cards with the fan grille on and 12.2" with the fan grille removed and the G1 comes in at 12.28"


A slight problem a few of us discovered on this site is that the length of the G1 Gaming was slightly confusing on most online retailer websites. They measured the entire length of the card, including the mounting bracket, which means you can remove at least 1cm off the entire length of the card. The mounting bracket, of course, does not extend into the case.


----------



## KoolDrew

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Rapster*
> 
> A slight problem a few of us discovered on this site is that the length of the G1 Gaming was slightly confusing on most online retailer websites. They measured the entire length of the card, including the mounting bracket, which means you can remove at least 1cm off the entire length of the card. The mounting bracket, of course, does not extend into the case.


That definitely clears it up. Looks like I should have checked this thread before making my purchase. I'm still happy with my MSI but I'm constantly cutting it close or exceeding the TDP power limit causing throttling and really holding back my overclock. With a 1510 core and stock mem and volts I'm hitting about 108% TDP. I start upping the memory and while it seems stable at 8000MHz I'm exceeding the TDP power limit in Fire Strike and Far Cry 4. So it looks like I'd either have to scale the memory quite a bit down to where it stays below TDP or go custom BIOS I guess?


----------



## jonny30bass

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *KoolDrew*
> 
> That definitely clears it up. Looks like I should have checked this thread before making my purchase. I'm still happy with my MSI but I'm constantly cutting it close or exceeding the TDP power limit causing throttling and really holding back my overclock. With a 1510 core and stock mem and volts I'm hitting about 108% TDP. I start upping the memory and while it seems stable at 8000MHz I'm exceeding the TDP power limit in Fire Strike and Far Cry 4. So it looks like I'd either have to scale the memory quite a bit down to where it stays below TDP or go custom BIOS I guess?


go the custom bios route. it works like a charm. I never get throttling with custom power tables, even with 1.275V.


----------



## Porter_

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Porter_*
> 
> I just ordered an MSI GTX 970 Gaming from Newegg! It's replacing my 290X as a side-grade so I can try out ULMB and g-sync on my ROG Swift. I'll pick up another 970 once the "you've sure been spending a lot of money lately" dust settles with the wife
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> . Should be just after the holidays. In the meantime bring on ULMB and g-sync!




jackpot.


----------



## jlhawn

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *battleaxe*
> 
> Weird.... mine did have a sticker... Hmmm
> 
> And yes, I agree with you. I usually watercool. But this thing has yet to go above 55c during benching or gaming, so I'm not sure I will even bother with it. Its dead quiet too. Love this card. Mine does 1600mhz + on the core as well. So there are a lot of these that do very nice overclocks.


I haven't removed my cooler but before I installed my card I could see part of a warranty void if removed sticker attached to something on the pcb
but not sure what as it's partly hidden, but it's not attached to the cooler which yes it's odd as most are.


----------



## Mytheos

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *wes1099*
> 
> Out of all the 970 variants, which one would you guys reccomend? I know absolutely nothing about the qualities of different GPU brands.


I would say the G1...personally after two I'm disappointed.

I would buy the MSI golden in a heartbeat if I knew it could hold the same max wattage the G1 can...


----------



## KoolDrew

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jonny30bass*
> 
> go the custom bios route. it works like a charm. I never get throttling with custom power tables, even with 1.275V.


I was trying to avoid going the custom BIOS route as I didn't want to risk bricking my card, but when I know the card will do more if throttling wasn't an issue it's hard not to. Looks like it's time to do some reading and flash it.

Are you using the stock cooler on yours? What would you say the max safe voltage / temp would be for these?


----------



## Warden Jax

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Warden Jax*
> 
> Hello all,
> 
> I have a question regarding the fans that are on the Gigabyte Gaming G1 model and on the MSI Gaming 4G model.
> 
> Can anyone tell me if the fans that are on these 2 models are easy to lubricate from the back side, example is there any hole in the back of the fan under the sticker where you could put fine oil to the rotor shaft ?
> 
> Feel free to post pictures too
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks in advance.


Bump


----------



## faction87

Ok so after figuring out why my credit card was declined , now the G1 and the Asus are in stock.

Asus strix 970 2 day shipping $393 ( Love the metal shroud, Backplate and Looks alot) Would I be able to overclock it to the same performance as the G1 if it was overclocked?

G1 Gigabyte GTX 970 2 Day Shipping $412 ( Like this card too not as much as asus but I jus dont want it to Have coil Whine.

Thanks for any last advice.

I have a Corsair CX500 watt psu

ended up getting the G1 970 on amazon for 412, with 2 day shipping but it says est. delievery is on the 2nd? lol how is that 2 day shipping? more like 4-5 day shipping


----------



## Mytheos

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *faction87*
> 
> Ok so after figuring out why my credit card was declined , now the G1 and the Asus are in stock.
> 
> Asus strix 970 2 day shipping $393 ( Love the metal shroud, Backplate and Looks alot) Would I be able to overclock it to the same performance as the G1 if it was overclocked?
> 
> G1 Gigabyte GTX 970 2 Day Shipping $412 ( Like this card too not as much as asus but I jus dont want it to Have coil Whine.
> 
> Thanks for any last advice.
> 
> I have a Corsair CX500 watt psu
> 
> ended up getting the G1 970 on amazon for 412, with 2 day shipping but it says est. delievery is on the 2nd? lol how is that 2 day shipping? more like 4-5 day shipping


Mayjust want to wait for the 379$ price on newegg.com


----------



## faction87

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mytheos*
> 
> Mayjust want to wait for the 379$ price on newegg.com


lol why? it would end up being same price lil more or lil less.

I dont understand lol after shipping and tax itl be same basically.


----------



## Obyboby

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jonny30bass*
> 
> go the custom bios route. it works like a charm. I never get throttling with custom power tables, even with 1.275V.


Which BIOS are you using? I'm getting my MSI tomorrow and would like to start playing around with it straight away


----------



## Porter_

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *faction87*
> 
> ended up getting the G1 970 on amazon for 412, with 2 day shipping but it says est. delievery is on the 2nd? lol how is that 2 day shipping? more like 4-5 day shipping


currently amazon's page states "in stock but may require an extra 1-2 days to process". that's most likely why. it's just an estimate on their part though so who knows it could ship out immediately.


----------



## Hequaqua

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *KoolDrew*
> 
> Looks like the Gigabyte G1 Gaming is definitely the way to go. I went with the MSI myself since the length of G1 would've caused problems in my FT02 case but the TDP is definitely limiting my overclock potential.


I have the same issue. No matter what voltage I set it to, it will only PEAK @1.250. It almost acts like the Intel Turbo for CPU. It will boost it up for a few seconds then it will throttle my card back. I've hit 1573mhz Core, and 8000mhz Memory, but for the most part, it will drop down to about 1543mhz. It will maintain the 8000mhz on the memory though.


----------



## Cannonkill

GM204mod6.zip 136k .zip file

anyone having voltage issues on the msi gaming g4 card use this the voltage is capped at 1.275 and stays there when under load. if on another card just copy over the voltages in the same order as seen in this bios.


----------



## HAL900

magic


----------



## webhito

Hey folks! Recently got my hands on a 970 g1 card and, works great gaming, for movies and pretty much anything i throw at it. However, ever since swapping the card notwI get this weird problem, , whenever I leave my pc unattended for a certain period of time I get some weird fuzzy text, sometimes some horizontal lines also. Its plugged in via display port so unplugging it and then back in seems to solve the problem. Could this be a faulty gpu or monitor?

Old drivers have been removed, reinstalled latest nvidia with clean install option. Cards has not been overclocked and is at stock speed.


----------



## jlhawn

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *webhito*
> 
> Hey folks! Recently got my hands on a 970 g1 card and, works great gaming, for movies and pretty much anything i throw at it. However, ever since swapping the card notwI get this weird problem, , whenever I leave my pc unattended for a certain period of time I get some weird fuzzy text, sometimes some horizontal lines also. Its plugged in via display port so unplugging it and then back in seems to solve the problem. Could this be a faulty gpu or monitor?
> 
> Old drivers have been removed, reinstalled latest nvidia with clean install option. Cards has not been overclocked and is at stock speed.


if remove the display cable and putting it back in solves the problem then I would think it's a poor connection with the display cable end or a bad cable.
do you have the means to connect it via HDMI cable? then see if the same thing happens.
there have been problems reported on Nvidia site about using the display port but Nvidia created a hot-fix driver the other day 344.80
I myself have been using the display port connector since I installed my 970 on Oct 6 and have no problems.


----------



## Asus11

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *AngryGoldfish*
> 
> Consider using an older driver version before sending them back. Some have reported the .75 version to have instability issues. I think there might even be an even newer version as well to look into.


went back to old drivers..

still having issues in games, still blacking out and cutting off the game etc

what else could it be?


----------



## webhito

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jlhawn*
> 
> if remove the display cable and putting it back in solves the problem then I would think it's a poor connection with the display cable end or a bad cable.
> do you have the means to connect it via HDMI cable? then see if the same thing happens.
> there have been problems reported on Nvidia site about using the display port but Nvidia created a hot-fix driver the other day 344.80
> I myself have been using the display port connector since I installed my 970 on Oct 6 and have no problems.


Yup, I have a dvi cable i can try out, what I find weird is that its random, not always happens when waking up. I will give the cable a shot though, I assumed the display port cable was good since its a brand name.


----------



## perik

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *webhito*
> 
> Yup, I have a dvi cable i can try out, what I find weird is that its random, not always happens when waking up. I will give the cable a shot though, I assumed the display port cable was good since its a brand name.


I ve read some complains about the display port not working some time ago.
I guessed that the issue was addressed with the latest drivers because it's some time since i last read about problems with display ports.


----------



## $ilent

Valley run at 1600mhz SLI


----------



## Panoptic

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Asus11*
> 
> went back to old drivers..
> 
> still having issues in games, still blacking out and cutting off the game etc
> 
> what else could it be?


Are you using Precision X 16 by chance? I had the black screen problem with a previous version, updated to 5.2.5 and it appears to be working fine now.


----------



## Asus11

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *$ilent*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Valley run at 1600mhz SLI


whats your cards game stable? mine run like absolute crap

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Panoptic*
> 
> Are you using Precision X 16 by chance? I had the black screen problem with a previous version, updated to 5.2.5 and it appears to be working fine now.


dont even have precision open when this happens -.-


----------



## $ilent

Not sure to be honest asus. My cards haven't been running right since I flashed the bios and updated my drivers.

When I first had the cards they could do 1600mhz on 3dmark but now they won't run it even with a huge extra voltage on the core.

I'm guessing it's to do with the drivers or afterburner or the bios.

I just cannot figure it out. I'm guessing it's not the bios since I flashed to stock bios and still couldn't even do 1600mhz.


----------



## Asus11

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *$ilent*
> 
> Not sure to be honest asus. My cards haven't been running right since I flashed the bios and updated my drivers.
> 
> When I first had the cards they could do 1600mhz on 3dmark but now they won't run it even with a huge extra voltage on the core.
> 
> I'm guessing it's to do with the drivers or afterburner or the bios.
> 
> I just cannot figure it out. I'm guessing it's not the bios since I flashed to stock bios and still couldn't even do 1600mhz.


ive down-clocked mine from stock.. by nearly 100mhz each now they seem stable in bf4 for 20 mins so far..

im not happy at all, I think alot of corners have been cut with the 900series.. and its the price that has made it the most popular series nvidia has ever sold..

I just hope they dont see this and carry on this practice


----------



## $ilent

My cards run bf4 fine at stock, so that's 1340mhx and 1392mhz when boosting.


----------



## sonic2911

my msi ab is buggy with bf4. The card is always idle while running bf4 with AB -,-


----------



## alegelos

I think i screw my card since i had lot of water all over it while extreme OC and strest test.

Can anyone send me the Gigabyte 970 G1 1.1 Stock Bios to my mail? [email protected]

Thank a lot


----------



## TahoeDust

$illent and Asus, you guys are scaring me. I just ordered a second card to give SLI a shot. I have heard some horror stories about SLI and others that love it.


----------



## $ilent

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TahoeDust*
> 
> $illent and Asus, you guys are scaring me. I just ordered a second card to give SLI a shot. I have heard some horror stories about SLI and others that love it.


Well im not sure whats going on with my cards.

Initial setup: stock gtx 970 SLI & stock 970 bios. Runs 3dmark at 1600mhz fine. Running 344.11/16 driver.

Updated setup: watercooled GTX 970 SLI & unlocked bios. Wont run 3dmark at 1600mhz. Tried running 344.11/344.75/344.80 driver and it crashes every time. I even attempted to run stock bios but it still faisl at 1600mhz every single time regardless of the voltage or power limit that is set.

I am at a loss as to what is happening here. My only hope is to reinstall windows and clear it all out and start over.


----------



## battleaxe

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *$ilent*
> 
> Well im not sure whats going on with my cards.
> 
> Initial setup: stock gtx 970 SLI & stock 970 bios. Runs 3dmark at 1600mhz fine. Running 344.11/16 driver.
> Updated setup: watercooled GTX 970 SLI & unlocked bios. Wont run 3dmark at 1600mhz. Tried running 344.11/344.75/344.80 driver and it crashes every time. I even attempted to run stock bios but it still faisl at 1600mhz every single time regardless of the voltage or power limit that is set.
> 
> I am at a loss as to what is happening here. My only hope is to reinstall windows and clear it all out and start over.


Refit your blocks. I had this happen when a corner of the die wasn't completely covered with thermal paste once. Make sure the paste makes contact with all corners and has great contact with the block. That's my guess anyway.


----------



## webhito

Dvi might seem to be the long term solution for my problem, but just for the record, and if anyone has any issues regarding display port and fuzzy/black screen etc, there is a hotfix for it. http://nvidia.custhelp.com/app/answers/detail/a_id/3607


----------



## Anusha

I am wondering, since the G1 Gaming already has the power limits quite high (280W using AB), do you really need to play with custom BIOS?
If so, what advantages can be gained by modifying the BIOS?


----------



## $ilent

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Anusha*
> 
> I am wondering, since the G1 Gaming already has the power limits quite high (280W using AB), do you really need to play with custom BIOS?
> If so, what advantages can be gained by modifying the BIOS?


More voltage.


----------



## Mytheos

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *faction87*
> 
> lol why? it would end up being same price lil more or lil less.
> 
> I dont understand lol after shipping and tax itl be same basically.


It was free shipping...


----------



## jlhawn

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *webhito*
> 
> Dvi might seem to be the long term solution for my problem, but just for the record, and if anyone has any issues regarding display port and fuzzy/black screen etc, there is a hotfix for it. http://nvidia.custhelp.com/app/answers/detail/a_id/3607


yep thats the driver I quoted in my earlier post to you.
I did some more reading on the thread created by a Nvidia tech on their site about 344.80 and the results show about 80% of user's
have their display port problem fixed with the hot fix driver.


----------



## jlhawn

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Anusha*
> 
> I am wondering, since the G1 Gaming already has the power limits quite high (280W using AB), do you really need to play with custom BIOS?
> If so, what advantages can be gained by modifying the BIOS?


I am running the stock bios on my Giga G1 Gaming and you saw my overclocks earlier reaching 1605mhz
so I'm leaving my bios as is, besides I'm afraid to mess with a gpu bios.


----------



## jonny30bass

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Obyboby*
> 
> Which BIOS are you using? I'm getting my MSI tomorrow and would like to start playing around with it straight away


I'm just using a bios that I modded myself to make the card run how I want it to. My bios was made for my specific card in mind though, so you wouldn't be able to flash it to yours without modifying it first.


----------



## Aznlotus161

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TahoeDust*
> 
> $illent and Asus, you guys are scaring me. I just ordered a second card to give SLI a shot. I have heard some horror stories about SLI and others that love it.


SLI can be a crapshoot and it also heavily depends on what games you end up wanting to play.

Crysis was unplayable in SLI, but that could very well be due to my 2nd card being faulty (we'll see what Gigabyte says).

I'm not impressed with Nvidia's drivers for SLI though.

The voltage discrepancy between the two cards is just the tip of the iceberg for my experience so far at least.


----------



## jlhawn

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Aznlotus161*
> 
> SLI can be a crapshoot and it also heavily depends on what games you end up wanting to play.
> 
> Crysis was unplayable in SLI, but that could very well be due to my 2nd card being faulty (we'll see what Gigabyte says).
> 
> I'm not impressed with Nvidia's drivers for SLI though.
> 
> The voltage discrepancy between the two cards is just the tip of the iceberg for my experience so far at least.


I remember back when the GTX 580 was released Nov 2010, I bought 2 the first week of release and sli was bad for the first 4 months until Nvidia worked out the kinks
since it was a new chip, then I had smooth and great sli performance with never another problem. I ran them 2 years. heck I still have them in the original boxes and, my GTX 680. so I think in time everyone with 900 series sli will get better performance and stability.


----------



## zumber

Hello from me too , i just got my Gigabyte GTX 970 G1 gaming and this is my result in Performance in 3Dmark 11 (i cant test extreme cause i need to buy the damn thing) http://www.3dmark.com/3dm11/9027039 . Is it any good ? I am curius as to why on the site i have 1228mhz core clock and MSI After Burner sais i run at 1418mhz ? Problem is i havent overclocked the card at all is it norma to get that high since the boost clock is 1329mhz ? Card is stable never got above 60c on benchmark and normaly runs low 50ish , also it has a little bit of coilwhine wich only can be heard when benchmarking in total silence , the fans make more noise than that when the card is stressed but still its not loud .


----------



## Anusha

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *$ilent*
> 
> More voltage.


How much and is it safe?

Aren't you saying you are having problem with your cards hitting 1600MHz anymore? Could it be that the voltages have degraded the chips because of applying excessive voltages?


----------



## Anusha

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jlhawn*
> 
> I am running the stock bios on my Giga G1 Gaming and you saw my overclocks earlier reaching 1605mhz
> so I'm leaving my bios as is, besides I'm afraid to mess with a gpu bios.


To overclock to 1605MHz, all you did was first keep the RAM at stock, increase the voltage in AB to +87 and then raise the GPU clock to..say +180ish?

Only after you found the stable max clocks for the GPU, you increased the memory?

Which stress test is the best to determining max clocks?

Is this your gaming overclock or bench overclock? If it is your gaming OC, what games have you tried on it so far?


----------



## $ilent

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Anusha*
> 
> How much and is it safe?
> 
> Aren't you saying you are having problem with your cards hitting 1600MHz anymore? Could it be that the voltages have degraded the chips because of applying excessive voltages?


Mine go up to 1.275v but it will likely show higher with a digital multimeter. My chips won't have degraded no they are under water so haven't been over 50c. It's probably down do either the bios, driver or afterburner as to why they aren't running like they used to


----------



## jlhawn

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Anusha*
> 
> To overclock to 1605MHz, all you did was first keep the RAM at stock, increase the voltage in AB to +87 and then raise the GPU clock to..say +180ish?
> 
> Only after you found the stable max clocks for the GPU, you increased the memory?
> 
> Which stress test is the best to determining max clocks?
> 
> Is this your gaming overclock or bench overclock? If it is your gaming OC, what games have you tried on it so far?


I raised all my settings at once per instructions from a friend of mine (so I cheated







)
then I run GPU-Z rendering for 5 mins, then I do a full run of heaven 4.0 then a full run of valley.
then I ran some of my games, Aliens vs Predators, COD Modern Warfare 3 which I had a TDR, Black Ops II, Assetto Corsa, Crysis 2, F1 2012, Euro Truck Simulator 2 which I had a TDR.
all programs ran fine except ETS 2 COD MW 3 they will only run with my settings for a 1556mhz overclock so thats where I keep it.

1605mhz settings

1556mhz settings


----------



## error-id10t

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Aznlotus161*
> 
> SLI can be a crapshoot and it also heavily depends on what games you end up wanting to play.
> 
> Crysis was unplayable in SLI, but that could very well be due to my 2nd card being faulty (we'll see what Gigabyte says).
> 
> I'm not impressed with Nvidia's drivers for SLI though.
> 
> The voltage discrepancy between the two cards is just the tip of the iceberg for my experience so far at least.


Just about the last item, it's really not an issue more of an annoyance. You just put your better card as the 2nd card instead of 1st like usually. This way the 2nd card can cope with the higher clocks with less volts. Of course if both cards are similar then you're out of luck..


----------



## Anusha

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jlhawn*
> 
> I raised all my settings at once per instructions from a friend of mine (so I cheated
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> )
> then I run GPU-Z rendering for 5 mins, then I do a full run of heaven 4.0 then a full run of valley.
> then I ran some of my games, Aliens vs Predators, COD Modern Warfare 3 which I had a TDR, Black Ops II, Assetto Corsa, Crysis 2, F1 2012, Euro Truck Simulator 2 which I had a TDR.
> all programs ran fine except ETS 2 COD MW 3 they will only run with my settings for a 1556mhz overclock so thats where I keep it.
> 
> 1605mhz settings
> 
> 1556mhz settings


Is there a reason why you raised the voltage only up by 60mV?

Can't you increase memory clocks beyond +297 while keeping the GPU clocks as trey are without losing stability?


----------



## Warden Jax

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Warden Jax*
> 
> Hello all,
> 
> I have a question regarding the fans that are on the Gigabyte Gaming G1 model and on the MSI Gaming 4G model.
> 
> Can anyone tell me if the fans that are on these 2 models are easy to lubricate from the back side, example is there any hole in the back of the fan under the sticker where you could put fine oil to the rotor shaft ?
> 
> Feel free to post pictures too
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks in advance.


Nobody can help me with this info ?


----------



## Asus11

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TahoeDust*
> 
> $illent and Asus, you guys are scaring me. I just ordered a second card to give SLI a shot. I have heard some horror stories about SLI and others that love it.


ive had sli titans, sli 780s..

been perfect

sli 970.. so far a nightmare.


----------



## End3R

I know a few people have been waiting for G1s to be back in stock on newegg, looks like they are.

http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16814125684&cm_re=gtx_970-_-14-125-684-_-Product


----------



## TahoeDust

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Asus11*
> 
> ive had sli titans, sli 780s..
> 
> been perfect
> 
> sli 970.. so far a nightmare.


Great...

What problems have you had?


----------



## Rapster

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *KoolDrew*
> 
> That definitely clears it up. Looks like I should have checked this thread before making my purchase. I'm still happy with my MSI but I'm constantly cutting it close or exceeding the TDP power limit causing throttling and really holding back my overclock. With a 1510 core and stock mem and volts I'm hitting about 108% TDP. I start upping the memory and while it seems stable at 8000MHz I'm exceeding the TDP power limit in Fire Strike and Far Cry 4. So it looks like I'd either have to scale the memory quite a bit down to where it stays below TDP or go custom BIOS I guess?


With 7,832 posts at the time of writing this I can imagine it could have been a chore to find the needed info. Oh well, at least you now know what to do in the future and it's not as if you've bought a dog of a card.

You'll have to speak to others about a custom GPU BIOS - I'm happy with my G1 Gaming @stock. I did do a smallish overclock and was very happy with the results, but gaming at 1920x1080 I have found little to no use for the extra clocks. So I will leave it @stock until something needs it.


----------



## CODELESS

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Warden Jax*
> 
> Nobody can help me with this info ?


all Fans are accessible for lubrication. Especially Fans used in computers.

Gigabyte fans are quiet, i dont really hear them at all, i hear my H100i more than my anything els, but that all goes away when i put my headphone on.


----------



## Ultisym

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TahoeDust*
> 
> What problems have you had?


X 2

I came from 770 Sli to 970 Sli and have had great results. Im sure youve listed your issues in the thread somewhere else but this is a huge thread. Would be interested in whats going on.


----------



## Warden Jax

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *CODELESS*
> 
> all Fans are accessible for lubrication. Especially Fans used in computers.
> 
> Gigabyte fans are quiet, i don't really hear them at all, i hear my H100i more than my anything els, but that all goes away when i put my headphone on.


Not all fans are accessible for lubrication. My Gigabyte GTX460 has encapsulated fans, and they don't have holes in they're backs. I even tried to drill holes in the back, passed the plastic part, and found some kind of metal underneath.
I just want to see some pictures with each fan under the back sticker to make up my mind before I buy a GTX 970.


----------



## HAL900

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TahoeDust*
> 
> Great...
> 
> What problems have you had?


No GM 204


----------



## KoolDrew

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Rapster*
> 
> With 7,832 posts at the time of writing this I can imagine it could have been a chore to find the needed info. Oh well, at least you now know what to do in the future and it's not as if you've bought a dog of a card.
> 
> You'll have to speak to others about a custom GPU BIOS - I'm happy with my G1 Gaming @stock. I did do a smallish overclock and was very happy with the results, but gaming at 1920x1080 I have found little to no use for the extra clocks. So I will leave it @stock until something needs it.


I may end up leaving it on stock BIOS and stock voltage. After some more testing last night it seems stable at 1500 core / 8000 mem and if it does go over TDP it's just by a tad at like 110.3% (with 110% set as limit in Afterburner). This only seems to happen during some runs of Fire Strike, I'll do some more testing with gaming and see what happens. Should the throttling caused by hitting the TDP limit be something I should be concerned with if it isn't causing instability though? Obviously any throttling will effect benchmark results, but not sure if I should just leave it and deal with the occasionally throttling or continue clocking down until I avoid hitting the TDP limit entirely.


----------



## Ddreder

So I am RMAing my MSI 970 for excessive coil whine. It has finally pushed me to the brink lol.. Even playing WoW on stock clocks with FPS locked at 60 it still whines like crazy. Idk I think that this is unacceptable. I guess we'll see what MSI does.. Hopefully they will just send me a refurb that doesnt whine like crazy.


----------



## Edkiefer

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *KoolDrew*
> 
> I may end up leaving it on stock BIOS and stock voltage. After some more testing last night it seems stable at 1500 core / 8000 mem and if it does go over TDP it's just by a tad at like 110.3% (with 110% set as limit in Afterburner). This only seems to happen during some runs of Fire Strike, I'll do some more testing with gaming and see what happens. Should the throttling caused by hitting the TDP limit be something I should be concerned with if it isn't causing instability though? Obviously any throttling will effect benchmark results, but not sure if I should just leave it and deal with the occasionally throttling or continue clocking down until I avoid hitting the TDP limit entirely.


Right, what i find its better to leave the 970 on stock voltage for a few reasons .
one I don't think you gain much OC as the default voltage is pretty good .
The way the power deleivery is it very limited so even modded bios you can't just raise it to 300w like you could with older 6xx/7xx series, so best to see what stock does .
It will also help with temps .
Of course each card is unique , but you have good chance to get 1500+ game stable OC on stock voltage .
I would not worry about firestrike ,if it only spikes the power limit here or there is shouldn't affect gameplay in real games .


----------



## Asus11

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TahoeDust*
> 
> Great...
> 
> What problems have you had?


can't play any games for longer than 20 mins

even at stock have to downclock to make it last longer

used various drivers now, applications pop up with error saying nvidia 3d blah blah bad image..

thinking about going back to GK110 as it was good as gold.


----------



## battleaxe

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Asus11*
> 
> can't play any games for longer than 20 mins
> 
> even at stock have to downclock to make it last longer
> 
> used various drivers now, applications pop up with error saying nvidia 3d blah blah bad image..
> 
> thinking about going back to GK110 as it was good as gold.


Its your card. Take it back or RMA. No way I'd keep that thing. Your experience is not indicative of this platform. My card is beast and I love it.


----------



## AngryGoldfish

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Asus11*
> 
> went back to old drivers..
> 
> still having issues in games, still blacking out and cutting off the game etc
> 
> what else could it be?


If you're running stock clocks and have tried a variety of drivers, the only thing I can say is send your cards back for an RMA. Check whether an individual card is causing an issue first, but if both are stable on their own and cannot function in SLI, it's pretty clear (to me at least) that Nvidia have failed to produce what was promised and you have every right to get a refund. You can pick them up again when they're better supported or wait for the 390X. You can always try reinstalling Windows, but that's a 'pretend' solution to a problem that the developers and Microsoft need to resolve between them. Reinstalling Windows is unacceptable in my opinion unless it's user error or you've sent your laptop back for repair.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Anusha*
> 
> To overclock to 1605MHz, all you did was first keep the RAM at stock, increase the voltage in AB to +87 and then raise the GPU clock to..say +180ish?
> 
> Only after you found the stable max clocks for the GPU, you increased the memory?
> 
> Which stress test is the best to determining max clocks?
> 
> Is this your gaming overclock or bench overclock? If it is your gaming OC, what games have you tried on it so far?


Gaming is the best benchmark, in my opinion. That is where it counts (unless you're a benchmark fiend) and where you're most likely to experience any issues.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *zumber*
> 
> Hello from me too , i just got my Gigabyte GTX 970 G1 gaming and this is my result in Performance in 3Dmark 11 (i cant test extreme cause i need to buy the damn thing) http://www.3dmark.com/3dm11/9027039 . Is it any good ? I am curius as to why on the site i have 1228mhz core clock and MSI After Burner sais i run at 1418mhz ? Problem is i havent overclocked the card at all is it norma to get that high since the boost clock is 1329mhz ? Card is stable never got above 60c on benchmark and normaly runs low 50ish , also it has a little bit of coilwhine wich only can be heard when benchmarking in total silence , the fans make more noise than that when the card is stressed but still its not loud .


Your GPU will boost to wherever it wants to depending on the silicon in your chip. If your card boosts to 1418Mhz, that's normal with these new cards.

The coil whine might go away. You can run 24hr stress tests and wear the coils in a little. Check this guide out.


----------



## zumber

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *AngryGoldfish*
> 
> If you're running stock clocks and have tried a variety of drivers, the only thing I can say is send your cards back for an RMA. Check whether an individual card is causing an issue first, but if both are stable on their own and cannot function in SLI, it's pretty clear (to me at least) that Nvidia have failed to produce what was promised and you have every right to get a refund. You can pick them up again when they're better supported or wait for the 390X. You can always try reinstalling Windows, but that's a 'pretend' solution to a problem that the developers and Microsoft need to resolve between them. Reinstalling Windows is unacceptable in my opinion unless it's user error or you've sent your laptop back for repair.
> Gaming is the best benchmark, in my opinion. That is where it counts (unless you're a benchmark fiend) and where you're most likely to experience any issues.
> Your GPU will boost to wherever it wants to depending on the silicon in your chip. If your card boosts to 1418Mhz, that's normal with these new cards.
> 
> The coil whine might go away. You can run 24hr stress tests and wear the coils in a little. Check this guide out.


Thanks a lot mate , i saw after 3-4 benchmarks in 3dmark Firestrike the coilwhine is dropped in half







!!


----------



## Nicholars

Can anyone post a link to a verified working gigabyte G1 970 bios which only changes the fan speeds? My card is a rev 1.1 if that makes any difference. I just want a stock bios with nothing changed except the idle fan speeds, with the massive cooler on this card I don't see why you need to use more than the default idle speeds during gaming yet alone on idle they are much too high, I would like to use ~1000rpm or less for idle and ~1600rpm for gaming. 1600rpm for idle is silly I have no idea why gigabyte set it this high, the Asus and MSI turn off the fans at idle and have worse heatsinks... Also will flashing bios void the warranty? Thanks.


----------



## AngryGoldfish

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *zumber*
> 
> Thanks a lot mate , i saw after 3-4 benchmarks in 3dmark Firestrike the coin whine is dropped in half
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> !!


Nice!


----------



## CODELESS

Ok cool, I'll take my fans off and take a pic, when I get back in two days


----------



## Onikage

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Nicholars*
> 
> Can anyone post a link to a verified working gigabyte G1 970 bios which only changes the fan speeds? My card is a rev 1.1 if that makes any difference. I just want a stock bios with nothing changed except the idle fan speeds, with the massive cooler on this card I don't see why you need to use more than the default idle speeds during gaming yet alone on idle they are much too high, I would like to use ~1000rpm or less for idle and ~1600rpm for gaming. 1600rpm for idle is silly I have no idea why gigabyte set it this high, the Asus and MSI turn off the fans at idle and have worse heatsinks... Also will flashing bios void the warranty? Thanks.


Here is mine if you want to try it fan speed lowered to 1100 rpm
http://www.mediafire.com/download/ye5cej4bce9ucai/GM204.7z


----------



## Obyboby

Still trying to figure out how to prevent the software "f.lux" from making the card's clocks rise up to 3D? If I quit f.lux the clocks drop to 165 MHz in idlewhich is great because temps get to 27-29 degrees, and the fan speed drops to 950 RPM which means the card's completely quiet. But if the app is running, no matter what else is going on, the clocks won't drop below 1329 and the card stays at around 40c.







I remember it used to stay low even with f.lux on but I'm not completely sure. How do I tell the stupid card that f.lux is nothing demanding so it keeps the clocks down?!?!?!?!? Help









ps already tried setting "application detection" to "none" under rivatuner statistic server.. and tried to play around in Nvidia control panel but there is no global settings for f.lux (unless I open the 3d tab which lets me set anti-aliasing levels and so on, nothing useful there).


----------



## Onikage

Got a g1 gaming couple of days ago ocd it to 1317 and it seems to be doing that stupid chrashing at low loads just played AC4 for 3 hours chrashed 2 times but only in menus all benchmarks are stable
so is there any way to fix this i didnt raise voltage at all so i supose i have to downclock it more:sadsmiley


----------



## chrys1989

Anybody have the GALAX GeForce GTX 970 EX OC "Black Edition" ? I just bought one and after reading the problems the guys in the HOF owner club have with Galax I'm a little worried.

So does anyone have it, does it do well, are you satisfied with it?

Any details would be appreciated. Thanks.

Here is a link to the card: https://www.overclockers.co.uk/showproduct.php?prodid=GX-006-GX&groupid=701&catid=1914&subcat=1010


----------



## webhito

One thing i forgot to ask! Anyone here have a link where I need to send in my gpu code and invoice to claim the pick your path code? I purchased mine in Mexico and the gigabyte website says the coupon claim is under construction...


----------



## Obyboby

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *webhito*
> 
> One thing i forgot to ask! Anyone here have a link where I need to send in my gpu code and invoice to claim the pick your path code? I purchased mine in Mexico and the gigabyte website says the coupon claim is under construction...


Have you looked around on the website you bought it from?


----------



## Tennobanzai

What's the best/fastest way to find out if my GPU is stable? My reference 970 is overclocked to 1550 and I played 4 hours of BF4 and 1 hour each on heaven and valley.

Memory is slightly overclocked but I rather find the GPU overclock first.


----------



## KoolDrew

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Tennobanzai*
> 
> What's the best/fastest way to find out if my GPU is stable? My reference 970 is overclocked to 1550 and I played 4 hours of BF4 and 1 hour each on heaven and valley.
> 
> Memory is slightly overclocked but I rather find the GPU overclock first.


I've just been using a few runs of Heaven as a quick test and using gaming as the ultimate test of stability. I've found for my rig if it plays Crysis 3 for a while without any crashes or odd behavior then I'm good.


----------



## AngryGoldfish

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Tennobanzai*
> 
> What's the best/fastest way to find out if my GPU is stable? My reference 970 is overclocked to 1550 and I played 4 hours of BF4 and 1 hour each on heaven and valley.
> 
> Memory is slightly overclocked but I rather find the GPU overclock first.


Try as many games as you can. You could be stable on BF4 and unstable on a much less demanding title like CS:GO or Fallout 3. In my opinion, it's not a stable 24/7 overclock unless you can game for two hours on any game. Some would say you should run a 24 hour benchmark, but that might be a bit much for some. However, someone recommended to run CS:GO as a spectator as it stresses the system the same as if you were playing. You could just let it run while you're at work/college/school/bed.


----------



## Team Grinder

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Phantasia*


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Onikage*
> 
> Here is mine if you want to try it fan speed lowered to 1100 rpm
> http://www.mediafire.com/download/ye5cej4bce9ucai/GM204.7z


Is only the fan profile modified in this bios? When was the card purchased. Interested as looking for a stock bios with quieter fan profiles. Thanks in advance


----------



## Onikage

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Team Grinder*
> 
> Is only the fan profile modified in this bios? When was the card purchased. Interested as looking for a stock bios with quieter fan profiles. Thanks in advance


Mine is purchased couple days ago its 1.1 version of the card i didnt modify anything else in the bios except fan speed witch is set to 10 % minimum instead of 34% on default.


----------



## Anusha

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Onikage*
> 
> Got a g1 gaming couple of days ago ocd it to 1317 and it seems to be doing that stupid chrashing at low loads just played AC4 for 3 hours chrashed 2 times but only in menus all benchmarks are stable
> so is there any way to fix this i didnt raise voltage at all so i supose i have to downclock it more:sadsmiley


Run the game with power management set to maximum. I cannot remember the exact setting but it is on the nvidia control panel where you would charge the AA/AF settings. If you don't want to run at max performance mode, you can select it on pre-game basis from the next tab.


----------



## 99tomcat

Max my card in bench bios 1.28v

1650/2058mz (litle artefacts)
http://www.3dmark.com/3dm/4837179
http://www.3dmark.com/3dm/4837481

conclusion 27mhz more max benchtable clock when increase vgpu from 1.23v to 1.281v









2 weeks ago my friend mount water cooling in Gigabyte gtx 970

and all is fine



waterblock + heatsink in vrm + litle blowing 92mm fan

47C max in gpu in stres after overclocking

No fullcover block , no ram heatsink is necessary


----------



## Team Grinder

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Onikage*
> 
> Mine is purchased couple days ago its 1.1 version of the card i didnt modify anything else in the bios except fan speed witch is set to 10 % minimum instead of 34% on default.


I ask because I got the 1.0 version and recently I forgot to back up my original bios ( silly me ). After using a few other bios I found that my original was the best but alas, I didn't have it. Just flashed your bios remotely and testing now. But will do all the game stable o/c tonight. Thanks heaps again for your original bios


----------



## tango bango

Anyone know why I have this stutter every few seconds in BF3? I have a EVGA 970 FTW.


----------



## Porter_

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *tango bango*
> 
> Anyone know why I have this stutter every few seconds in BF3? I have a EVGA 970 FTW.


mine did this in *BF4* when running Afterburner. closing Afterburner fixed it.


----------



## cyph3rz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Porter_*
> 
> mine did this in *BF4* when running Afterburner. closing Afterburner fixed it.


Mine does this in the cut scenes of COD: Advanced Warfare.


----------



## maddangerous

My Gigabyte G1 is coming tomorrow














:







: when can I join??


----------



## battleaxe

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *maddangerous*
> 
> My Gigabyte G1 is coming tomorrow
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> :
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> : when can I join??


Fill out the form on the OP


----------



## cyph3rz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *maddangerous*
> 
> My Gigabyte G1 is coming tomorrow
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> :
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> : when can I join??


TOMORROW!! kidding







Post some pics in your rig when you get your card. We have the same mobo too!!


----------



## KenjiS

I think something just happened to my GTX 970

Went to fire up a game and noticed it was running REALLY slow, Pull up afterburner and sure enough, im getting 15-20fps, Which is odd, as its a game I comfortably play at 60+. Look at the stats and my 970's core is stuck at 540mhz, Utilization pegged at 99%.

Rebooted, Tried a different game to confirm, Same thing, card goes to 540mhz and thats it. Reset my OC to stock, Still wont go above 540mhz

Ideas?


----------



## battleaxe

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *KenjiS*
> 
> I think something just happened to my GTX 970
> 
> Went to fire up a game and noticed it was running REALLY slow, Pull up afterburner and sure enough, im getting 15-20fps, Which is odd, as its a game I comfortably play at 60+. Look at the stats and my 970's core is stuck at 540mhz, Utilization pegged at 99%.
> 
> Rebooted, Tried a different game to confirm, Same thing, card goes to 540mhz and thats it. Reset my OC to stock, Still wont go above 540mhz
> 
> Ideas?


Alt-Tab in and out a couple times.


----------



## KenjiS

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *battleaxe*
> 
> Alt-Tab in and out a couple times.


Did that, not fixing it. going to open it up and check to make sure nothing worked loose and such.

-edit- Back to normal, Opened it up, checked the power cables and made sure it was seated in its slot. Seems like it maybe worked its way out of the slot a bit.. Strange but I guess that happens... Unless anyone else has any other ideas


----------



## battleaxe

Does anyone have a 3dMark11 score at around 1600 core / 8000 memory?


----------



## maddangerous

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *battleaxe*
> 
> Fill out the form on the OP


Alrighty thanks
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *cyph3rz*
> 
> TOMORROW!! kidding
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Post some pics in your rig when you get your card. We have the same mobo too!!


NO I WILL NOT WAIT! It's great, I ordered it at 6:45am today and it supposedly is arriving tomorrow lol. And really?!? sweett!!! how is your mobo working out for you? Going to look at your rig (build log?) now.

Of course I shall post pics







I can't wait to see how tight of a fit this will be in my case lol

Deepthought Build Log <-- Mine if you're interested.


----------



## KenjiS

Fixed it i think. Something musta come loose


----------



## cyph3rz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *maddangerous*
> 
> Alrighty thanks
> NO I WILL NOT WAIT! It's great, I ordered it at 6:45am today and it supposedly is arriving tomorrow lol. And really?!? sweett!!! how is your mobo working out for you? Going to look at your rig (build log?) now.
> 
> Of course I shall post pics
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I can't wait to see how tight of a fit this will be in my case lol
> 
> Deepthought Build Log <-- Mine if you're interested.


I bought an MSI mATX mobo to go with my MSI 970 card and the OC Genie mobo feature is great to auto overclock my CPU and memory. I use Afterburner to overclock my card. It's a new build and I updated my pics today because I bought new Corsair Vengeance Pro memory sticks. I saw your build log. I used to have an XFX 7850 Double D.


----------



## jlhawn

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *maddangerous*
> 
> Alrighty thanks
> NO I WILL NOT WAIT! It's great, I ordered it at 6:45am today and it supposedly is arriving tomorrow lol. And really?!? sweett!!! how is your mobo working out for you? Going to look at your rig (build log?) now.
> 
> Of course I shall post pics
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I can't wait to see how tight of a fit this will be in my case lol
> 
> Deepthought Build Log <-- Mine if you're interested.


the specs on your case show a graphics card of 320mm can be installed, My Gigabyte G1 Gaming is just under 300mm at 292.1mm
so your good.


----------



## maddangerous

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *cyph3rz*
> 
> I bought an MSI mATX mobo to go with my MSI 970 card and the OC Genie mobo feature is great to auto overclock my CPU and memory. I use Afterburner to overclock my card. It's a new build and I updated my pics today because I bought new Corsair Vengeance Pro memory sticks. I saw your build log. I used to have an XFX 7850 Double D.


Nice! I have not overclocked yet, my ram runs stock at 2400Mhz, had to set the XMP profile for that. stock though other than that setting, turbo disabled. It looks nice I saw the pics.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jlhawn*
> 
> the specs on your case show a graphics card of 320mm can be installed, My Gigabyte G1 Gaming is just under 300mm at 292.1mm
> so your good.


Thanks for the measurements. So.. that would be 292.1mm without the cooler? i.e. just the pcb? If that is the case then I can have a fan put air over the card when it is watercooled in the future..

And yeah I knew I was good, but it will be close







that's what I want to see lol


----------



## Nicholars

These gigabyte G1 are absolute beasts, I am not sure if this is normal but at stock settings I get 1420mhz boost and with the fan at minimum 65c max temp after 3 hours playing crysis 3. The fans on these are quite annoying and loud at anything other than the minimum setting but even after hours of gaming never went about 65c at 1420mhz boost, shame have to flash bios to make it quiet at idle but otherwise amazing.


----------



## Nicholars

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Onikage*
> 
> Here is mine if you want to try it fan speed lowered to 1100 rpm
> http://www.mediafire.com/download/ye5cej4bce9ucai/GM204.7z


Thanks, have not tried it yet but can you confirm this is exactly the same as the stock bios except the fan speeds? I have g1 1.1 from UK.


----------



## jlhawn

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *maddangerous*
> 
> Nice! I have not overclocked yet, my ram runs stock at 2400Mhz, had to set the XMP profile for that. stock though other than that setting, turbo disabled. It looks nice I saw the pics.
> Thanks for the measurements. So.. that would be 292.1mm without the cooler? i.e. just the pcb? If that is the case then I can have a fan put air over the card when it is watercooled in the future..
> 
> And yeah I knew I was good, but it will be close
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> that's what I want to see lol


the measurement is the entire graphics card from the back of my case to the very end of the card.
not sure what your asking about the fan but this is a quote I got from the specs of your case about a fan :



my case is a midtower but here is a pic of the gpu installed to give you an idea of my measurement.


----------



## maddangerous

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jlhawn*
> 
> the measurement is the entire graphics card from the back of my case to the very end of the card.
> not sure what your asking about the fan but this is a quote I got from the specs of your case about a fan :


I know what my case says I did my homework







but the measurements I got from some reviews must have been off...

Edit: that is odd, the pic of your rig only shows up in my quote.


----------



## Team Grinder

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *KenjiS*
> 
> Did that, not fixing it. going to open it up and check to make sure nothing worked loose and such.
> 
> -edit- Back to normal, Opened it up, checked the power cables and made sure it was seated in its slot. Seems like it maybe worked its way out of the slot a bit.. Strange but I guess that happens... Unless anyone else has any other ideas


The ghost of christmas past?


----------



## Team Grinder

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Nicholars*
> 
> Thanks, have not tried it yet but can you confirm this is exactly the same as the stock bios except the fan speeds? I have g1 1.1 from UK.


It's completely stock bios except the fan profile. His bios saved my life lol . Works a treat. Just flashed it to my G1 1.0 a couple hours ago. His bios is also 1.1


----------



## KenjiS

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Team Grinder*
> 
> The ghost of christmas past?


No clue. Its working fine now so.. weird.. would still like to know what happened... But apparently it was simply it wiggled loose

Gotta say though, running the comp with the side off, my rig is -silent- without the side fans on...


----------



## buckeye269

Just picked up a G1 Gaming from Gigabyte and I am thoroughly impressed. Going from my 670 FTW to this card was quite a drastic improvement. Just ordered a PB278Q from Asus so I am pretty excited to see the 1440 performance as well.


----------



## jlhawn

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *maddangerous*
> 
> I know what my case says I did my homework
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> but the measurements I got from some reviews must have been off...
> 
> Edit: that is odd, the pic of your rig only shows up in my quote.


I kinda figured you knew everything about your case as I do mine, but I have been on threads where guy's didn't have a clue about their own case.








so sometimes I just post specs out of habit.







as for measurments being off new egg put's the measurements of graphics cards by measuring the box
it's packed in look at what they measure the G1 Gaming , there's no way the card is 9inches high.


----------



## maddangerous

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jlhawn*
> 
> I kinda figured you knew everything about your case as I do mine, but I have been on threads where guy's didn't have a clue about their own case.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> so sometimes I just post specs out of habit.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> as for measurments being off new egg put's the measurements of graphics cards by measuring the box
> it's packed in look at what they measure the G1 Gaming , there's no way the card is 9inches high.


Oh i believe it lol and the case is one of the most important parts! No worries, the practice of giving good info is never something to frown upon lol

The box is really that big?  damn I can't wait to see this thing tomorrow.
I always wondered who did the measuring for newegg, i knew 9 inches tall wasn't right lmao


----------



## jlhawn

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *maddangerous*
> 
> Oh i believe it lol and the case is one of the most important parts! No worries, the practice of giving good info is never something to frown upon lol
> 
> The box is really that big?  damn I can't wait to see this thing tomorrow.
> I always wondered who did the measuring for newegg, i knew 9 inches tall wasn't right lmao


they pack it very nice in the Gigabyte box, there's no chance of any damage, they have plastic covers over the pcb pci-e and sli connector strips even.
if you look at the pic of mine again you can see the protector on the sli connection on the pcb, I left mine on the as I'm not going sli.


----------



## KenjiS

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *buckeye269*
> 
> Just picked up a G1 Gaming from Gigabyte and I am thoroughly impressed. Going from my 670 FTW to this card was quite a drastic improvement. Just ordered a PB278Q from Asus so I am pretty excited to see the 1440 performance as well.


Its good!







I noticed a huge improvement coming from a 770 to the 970


----------



## Russ369

Anyone know how to solve downclocking when playing light 3d games, like Diablo 3 for example? It keeps dropping clocks causing the driver/game to crash... Im hoping there is an easy fix besides tweaking the bios...


----------



## TahoeDust

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *skyn3t*
> 
> OK folks I need one bios for each 980 and 970 brand posted here no PMS please my mail box is full lol. Nvflash is working now so modes bios going yo start rolling out


I know this is an old post, but I am still hopeful that you are working on this Skyn3t. These cards throttling and limits seem to go deeper than can be remedied with simple bios editing by popular bios tools.

Here is a Bios for my EVGA SSC 970 ACX 2.0...

GM204.rom.zip 137k .zip file


----------



## Cannonkill

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Russ369*
> 
> Anyone know how to solve downclocking when playing light 3d games, like Diablo 3 for example? It keeps dropping clocks causing the driver/game to crash... Im hoping there is an easy fix besides tweaking the bios...


you could use the sdr stuff to make it render in 4k and that should keep the clocks up..


----------



## unbukwarrior

Aww sli 970's lol


----------



## TahoeDust

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *unbukwarrior*
> 
> Aww sli 970's lol


How are you liking them? I just got my tracking number from Newegg for my second EVGA 970. I won't be here until Monday...stupid Thanksgiving!


----------



## unbukwarrior

They're crazy together! I play all games at 4k. The cards give pretty descent FPS. I was pretty amazed at the power they give, let us know what you think when you get your other card


----------



## PalominoCreek

So this is a bit offtopic and it's probably even a blasphemy to talk about it but... I thought you guys could help.

The blasphemy would be to talk about my previous card that had to be RMA'd, it was an AMD card and the primary reason why I'm gonna be picking up a 970 soon.

I had it for five months and in those five months I experienced tons of mini-freezes during games that lasted around half a second, in that half a second the FPS also dropped significantly along with the core clock usage/speed ((from like 100% to 80% along with a 800mhz usage when it should have been running at 1300). Do you guys think the graphics card was the problem? Did anyone ever experience something like this with a graphics card?

I just don't wanna buy this card to find out at the end something else on my rig is the problem.


----------



## yenclas

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Onikage*
> 
> Mine is purchased couple days ago its 1.1 version of the card i didnt modify anything else in the bios except fan speed witch is set to 10 % minimum instead of 34% on default.


Hi,

you set PER01 to value 10. And RPM01 ?


----------



## qweqwu1

I've just bought a Palit gtx 970 jetstorm a few days ago, great card, fans stop completely when I don't play games, there is some coil noise in FC4, but it seems every time I play it keeps getting lower and lower, maybe it'll disappear completely.
But there is a problem when I play PES or F1, those are not very demanding of the gpu, so the fans keep starting and stopping every 2 seconds at @700 rpm. Anyone else has this problem?


----------



## Appliance

So far, so good.










Had mine a week ... quiet, fast, well finished. O/C to 1497 no problem so mine is rather better than Guru3D apparently.

Best of luck.


----------



## alucardis666

Add me to list plz

http://www.techpowerup.com/gpuz/md8ad


----------



## benjamen50

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *qweqwu1*
> 
> I've just bought a Palit gtx 970 jetstorm a few days ago, great card, fans stop completely when I don't play games, there is some coil noise in FC4, but it seems every time I play it keeps getting lower and lower, maybe it'll disappear completely.
> But there is a problem when I play PES or F1, those are not very demanding of the gpu, so the fans keep starting and stopping every 2 seconds at @700 rpm. Anyone else has this problem?


Using a fan profile via MSI afterburner or evga precision x should fix this issue.

And yeah the coil noise issue may even be inaudible after a while.


----------



## Onikage

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Nicholars*
> 
> Thanks, have not tried it yet but can you confirm this is exactly the same as the stock bios except the fan speeds? I have g1 1.1 from UK.


Yes


----------



## Obyboby

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *KenjiS*
> 
> I think something just happened to my GTX 970
> 
> Went to fire up a game and noticed it was running REALLY slow, Pull up afterburner and sure enough, im getting 15-20fps, Which is odd, as its a game I comfortably play at 60+. Look at the stats and my 970's core is stuck at 540mhz, Utilization pegged at 99%.
> 
> Rebooted, Tried a different game to confirm, Same thing, card goes to 540mhz and thats it. Reset my OC to stock, Still wont go above 540mhz
> 
> Ideas?


If this happens again, try disabling and re-enabling the device in device manager.


----------



## Mytheos

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Onikage*
> 
> Got a g1 gaming couple of days ago ocd it to 1317 and it seems to be doing that stupid chrashing at low loads just played AC4 for 3 hours chrashed 2 times but only in menus all benchmarks are stable
> so is there any way to fix this i didnt raise voltage at all so i supose i have to downclock it more:sadsmiley


Did you try Forcing Fixed Voltage in Afterburner?


----------



## Onikage

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mytheos*
> 
> Did you try Forcing Fixed Voltage in Afterburner?


Nevermind i found a bios mod witch dosnt let voltage to drop too much in 3d mode just flashed it going to test it today
and see if it works:thumb:


----------



## K1NGP1N360GAMER

Any ideas which 970 i should go for?

Ideally i would go for the Asus as my 2 previous cards and motherboard have been with them and have had no problems.

Seeing a few deals around this week i could pick up a Palit 970 for around £50 cheaper.

The MSI again slightly cheaper than the Asus.

Is there any noticeable differences in performance?


----------



## KoolDrew

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *K1NGP1N360GAMER*
> 
> Any ideas which 970 i should go for?
> 
> Ideally i would go for the Asus as my 2 previous cards and motherboard have been with them and have had no problems.
> 
> Seeing a few deals around this week i could pick up a Palit 970 for around £50 cheaper.
> 
> The MSI again slightly cheaper than the Asus.
> 
> Is there any noticeable differences in performance?


Check this out:
http://www.overclock.net/t/1516121/gtx-970-comparison-strix-vs-msi-gaming-vs-gigabyte-g1/0_20

The general conscious is that the Gigabyte G1 is the way to go in terms of overall performance and overclock-ability, but the MSI Gaming 4G is definitely great in terms of value, given it's generally a bit cheaper while still being a solid overclocker. Mine is currently rock solid stable at 1500 core / 8003 mem on stock volts.


----------



## hazard99

What is the issue where the drivers crash. I am having an issue where my machine randomly reboots or the drivers crash. I can't tell what it is and I am pretty sure it can handle the current overclock. I am running a msi gtx 970 gaming. Memory is at 8000mhz and about 1508mhz boost.


----------



## Mytheos

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *hazard99*
> 
> What is the issue where the drivers crash. I am having an issue where my machine randomly reboots or the drivers crash. I can't tell what it is and I am pretty sure it can handle the current overclock. I am running a msi gtx 970 gaming. Memory is at 8000mhz and about 1508mhz boost.


I had to dropback to .48 to stop crashing.

Had stability issues on .75

Not sure which version(s) is/are doing it...


----------



## hazard99

I'm on 75 now.. Problem before was It was crashing me out of game.. Now it's not doing that and the only way I know is event viewer.


----------



## Porter_

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *hazard99*
> 
> What is the issue where the drivers crash. I am having an issue where my machine randomly reboots or the drivers crash. I can't tell what it is and I am pretty sure it can handle the current overclock. I am running a msi gtx 970 gaming. Memory is at 8000mhz and about 1508mhz boost.


in the brief time i was able to overclock my 970 last night, i would get driver crashes while overclocking the memory. so it could be your memory overclock. i had to stop at 1504 MHz core 7400 MHz memory, until i find more time to play with it.


----------



## Obyboby

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *KoolDrew*
> 
> Check this out:
> http://www.overclock.net/t/1516121/gtx-970-comparison-strix-vs-msi-gaming-vs-gigabyte-g1/0_20
> 
> The general conscious is that the Gigabyte G1 is the way to go in terms of overall performance and overclock-ability, but the MSI Gaming 4G is definitely great in terms of value, given it's generally a bit cheaper while still being a solid overclocker. Mine is currently rock solid stable at 1500 core / 8003 mem on stock volts.


OMG. About those throttling issues... Can you fix them by flashing a custom BIOS?????? I'm talking about the MSI gaming. Please someone tell me it's possible...


----------



## Mytheos

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Porter_*
> 
> in the brief time i was able to overclock my 970 last night, i would get driver crashes while overclocking the memory. so it could be your memory overclock. i had to stop at 1504 MHz core 7400 MHz memory, until i find more time to play with it.


Many people are reporting issues...

Even with stock Bios @ Stock speeds it was still crashing on .75 randomly.

Alt-tabbing seemed to increase it happening...others that were complaining said it was happening in menus and so forth, so when the cards would clock down.


----------



## Mytheos

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Obyboby*
> 
> OMG. About those throttling issues... Can you fix them by flashing a custom BIOS?????? I'm talking about the MSI gaming. Please someone tell me it's possible...


Seems like people were having success with the Baked-In BIOS so far.


----------



## Obyboby

Just opened the package of my MSI GTX 970. Not much luck this time either.. ASIC is 68.9% and the memories are HYNIX. I think I read that these memories perform worse than the Samsung ones?
I now have a Gigabyte G1 Gaming (61.1% ASIC, Samsung memory) and an MSI Gaming (68.9%, Hynix memory).
My G1 overclocked well with a no limits BIOS up to 1550 MHz. How can I quickly test the MSI to see if it performs better? I'd like to keep one only, and sell the other.


----------



## Klocek001

I'm on the verge of getting a 970, please enlighten me: what's 0dB technology, which 970's have it, how does in work IN THEORY and IN PRACTICE ?


----------



## unbukwarrior

They're crazy together! I play all games at 4k. The cards give pretty descent FPS. I was pretty amazed at the power they give, let us know what you think when you get your other card


----------



## Ultisym

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Klocek001*
> 
> I'm on the verge of getting a 970, please enlighten me: what's 0dB technology, which 970's have it, how does in work IN THEORY and IN PRACTICE ?


Simple as this, below 60C the fans do not spin up. No fan noise until your hitting the card pretty good in games etc. As for which ones have it, I can not answer that one.


----------



## Mytheos

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Obyboby*
> 
> Just opened the package of my MSI GTX 970. Not much luck this time either.. ASIC is 68.9% and the memories are HYNIX. I think I read that these memories perform worse than the Samsung ones?
> I now have a Gigabyte G1 Gaming (61.1% ASIC, Samsung memory) and an MSI Gaming (68.9%, Hynix memory).
> My G1 overclocked well with a no limits BIOS up to 1550 MHz. How can I quickly test the MSI to see if it performs better? I'd like to keep one only, and sell the other.


Samsung has been reported to work best I suppose...several reports of 8,000 = easy and none I have seen suggesting any issues with the Samsung.

I had 1 Hynix that didnt OC for anything, however Battleaxe on this thread said he had Hynix and had no issues with 8k on stock bios...though multiple people with Hynix had issues.

Are the G1s nice 970s? Yes

The best? Yes, probably. Most seem to do 1500 without any issue with most able to bump memory at least +250mhz

However the performance gap is rather large between cards. Some can do 1600/8000 on Stock Bios without even maxing voltages 8-/

I had one running lower voltage max (1.243 ) and respond to voltage very well with a 64% ASIC ( I could gain +200mhz more on the memory and +85 more on the GPU )...and another with 70% ASIC that had higher voltage max ( 1.25 ) but the difference between stock voltage and maxed barely made any difference.


----------



## Mytheos

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ultisym*
> 
> Simple as this, below 60C the fans do not spin up. No fan noise until your hitting the card pretty good in games etc. As for which ones have it, I can not answer that one.


MSI Golden 970 does...?

Me personally I could care less about fan noise, unless you start getting a REALLY bad whine, or you are talking about something crazy @50-60+ db


----------



## Ultisym

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mytheos*
> 
> MSI Golden 970 does...?
> 
> Me personally I could care less about fan noise, unless you start getting a REALLY bad whine, or you are talking about something crazy @50-60+ db


All the ones ive played with, the fans arent bad even when needed. I rarely went over 60C on AIR.


----------



## Obyboby

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mytheos*
> 
> Samsung has been reported to work best I suppose...several reports of 8,000 = easy and none I have seen suggesting any issues with the Samsung.
> 
> I had 1 Hynix that didnt OC for anything, however Battleaxe on this thread said he had Hynix and had no issues with 8k on stock bios...though multiple people with Hynix had issues.
> 
> Are the G1s nice 970s? Yes
> 
> The best? Yes, probably. Most seem to do 1500 without any issue with most able to bump memory at least +250mhz
> 
> However the performance gap is rather large between cards. Some can do 1600/8000 on Stock Bios without even maxing voltages 8-/
> 
> I had one running lower voltage max (1.243 ) and respond to voltage very well with a 64% ASIC ( I could gain +200mhz more on the memory and +85 more on the GPU )...and another with 70% ASIC that had higher voltage max ( 1.25 ) but the difference between stock voltage and maxed barely made any difference.


I'm now running 1516 MHz and 7806 on the memory. 1.212 V. Looks fine so far. More testing now.


----------



## Mytheos

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ultisym*
> 
> All the ones ive played with, the fans arent bad even when needed. I rarely went over 60C on AIR.


I could barely hit 65C after using a custom fan curve...and the fan noise on both cards wasnt enough for me to care...but although I do have VERY good ears, fan noises dont bother me at all within reason.

I have heard coil only 1 time ever that bothered me...it was on a PSU that died after 15mins of testing...so maybe I have incredible luck with it?


----------



## Mytheos

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Obyboby*
> 
> I'm now running 1516 MHz and 7806 on the memory. 1.212 V. Looks fine so far. More testing now.


Whats the reported voltage when maxed with stock bios?

Is the 1.212v stock voltage or when maxed?


----------



## Ultisym

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mytheos*
> 
> I could barely hit 65C after using a custom fan curve...and the fan noise on both cards wasnt enough for me to care...but although I do have VERY good ears, fan noises dont bother me at all within reason.
> 
> I have heard coil only 1 time ever that bothered me...it was on a PSU that died after 15mins of testing...so maybe I have incredible luck with it?


Ive never had a problem with coil whine. All though several clearly have, I have installed 6 970s and 2 980s so far with no coil whine. They were all Asus Strix and Gigabyte units except for a single MSI. I think they hopefully got all that worked out.


----------



## Nicholars

What is the actual difference with the gigabyte G1 1.1 and 1.0?

I ordered a new G1 because the old one buzzed / whined a lot and I also saw artifacts in some games, the old one was a 1.1 with asic 77% and the new one is a 1.0 with asic 67%... Oh well it seems to buzz less and no artifacts so I am just going to keep this one, still buzzes a bit but I think they must all do it a bit. The 1.1 I had boosted a bit higher but also I had artifacts and it buzzed / whined so I think I will call it a day now! also the 1.1 I had before boosted to 1400-1420 at stock settings and this one boosts to 1380 at stock settings... Not a big difference and I will take the less buzzing and no artifacts. Also is it ok to flash this 1.0 with that 1.1 bios to lower the fan speeds?

I think the 1.1 might be a bios revision which allows slightly higher boost ?

Only differences I noticed with 1.1 vs 1.0 is 1400-1420 boost vs 1380 boost, other than the 1.1 buzzed more than the 1.0 and had artifacts.


----------



## Mytheos

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ultisym*
> 
> Ive never had a problem with coil whine. All though several clearly have, I have installed 6 970s and 2 980s so far with no coil whine. They were all Asus Strix and Gigabyte units except for a single MSI. I think they hopefully got all that worked out.


I would really like to hear the coil whine people constantly complain about for myself...

You cant look at a PSU or video card without so many people complaining about it, its almost silly...not sure if its just some special frequency that nails people, but not me...or if people are just CRAZY picky / if its an actually a significant problem.


----------



## Obyboby

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mytheos*
> 
> Whats the reported voltage when maxed with stock bios?
> 
> Is the 1.212v stock voltage or when maxed?


Stock, haven't touched the voltage slider. Got 1500 MHz stable-ish (really rare artifacts on Crysis 3) and 8000 memory. Rising the core more than that would cap it at 1516 MHz (I'm pretty sure I tried something like 1525 but didn't push more than 1516) and then bad artifacts come. Went back to desktop and display driver crashed... Going to try again. I wonder if a "stable" 1500/8000 is good enough on 1.212v?


----------



## Mytheos

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Nicholars*
> 
> What is the actual difference with the gigabyte G1 1.1 and 1.0?
> 
> I ordered a new G1 because the old one buzzed / whined a lot and I also saw artifacts in some games, the old one was a 1.1 with asic 77% and the new one is a 1.0 with asic 67%... Oh well it seems to buzz less and no artifacts so I am just going to keep this one, still buzzes a bit but I think they must all do it a bit. The 1.1 I had boosted a bit higher but also I had artifacts and it buzzed / whined so I think I will call it a day now! also the 1.1 I had before boosted to 1400-1420 at stock settings and this one boosts to 1380 at stock settings... Not a big difference and I will take the less buzzing and no artifacts. Also is it ok to flash this 1.0 with that 1.1 bios to lower the fan speeds?


They wont tell, and I dont think anyone has enough info to say.

EDIT: ( jlhawn linked it ) A guy mentioned a rep said it was a Power Delivery Change difference.

I have a rev 1.0 = 1.243v max and OC decently and responds to voltage, but runs HOT

My rev 1.1 = 1.25v max and didnt want to OC much at all, but ran very cool.

I didnt test before I returned it, but it was also mentioned the minimum fan state was changed, so that could have been the idle temp difference ( was 22C vs 31C )


----------



## jlhawn

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Nicholars*
> 
> What is the actual difference with the gigabyte G1 1.1 and 1.0?
> 
> I ordered a new G1 because the old one buzzed / whined a lot and I also saw artifacts in some games, the old one was a 1.1 with asic 77% and the new one is a 1.0 with asic 67%... Oh well it seems to buzz less and no artifacts so I am just going to keep this one, still buzzes a bit but I think they must all do it a bit. The 1.1 I had boosted a bit higher but also I had artifacts and it buzzed / whined so I think I will call it a day now! also the 1.1 I had before boosted to 1400-1420 at stock settings and this one boosts to 1380 at stock settings... Not a big difference and I will take the less buzzing and no artifacts. Also is it ok to flash this 1.0 with that 1.1 bios to lower the fan speeds?
> 
> I think the 1.1 might be a bios revision which allows slightly higher boost ?
> 
> Only differences I noticed with 1.1 vs 1.0 is 1400-1420 boost vs 1380 boost, other than the 1.1 buzzed more than the 1.0 and had artifacts.


----------



## Mytheos

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Obyboby*
> 
> Stock, haven't touched the voltage slider. Got 1500 MHz stable-ish (really rare artifacts on Crysis 3) and 8000 memory. Rising the core more than that would cap it at 1516 MHz (I'm pretty sure I tried something like 1525 but didn't push more than 1516) and then bad artifacts come. Went back to desktop and display driver crashed... Going to try again. I wonder if a "stable" 1500/8000 is good enough on 1.212v?


I honestly wouldnt worry about maxing voltage I seriously doubt you could hurt the card if you tried.

People using the modded BIOS reported voltages hitting 1.3+...and that was on bumped PCI-E wattage too...


----------



## Ultisym

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mytheos*
> 
> I would really like to hear the coil whine people constantly complain about for myself...
> 
> You cant look at a PSU or video card without so many people complaining about it, its almost silly...not sure if its just some special frequency that nails people, but not me...or if people are just CRAZY picky / if its an actually a significant problem.


I cant say as I havnt experienced, it could certainly be a certain frequency that some are sensitive to. I dont think they are lieing, dont see the point. Most of them try to get an RMA swap, not a refund. No one, well very few, would go through this if they didnt have to.


----------



## Obyboby

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mytheos*
> 
> I honestly wouldnt worry about maxing voltage I seriously doubt you could hurt the card if you tried.
> 
> People using the modded BIOS reported voltages hitting 1.3+...and that was on bumped PCI-E wattage too...


Maxed voltage slider and it gets to 1.262 v, but the card can't handle even 1550 MHz! Strong artifacts on Crysis!

On my G1 I have a NoLimits BIOS which maxed the voltage to 1.275 and I am able to play at about 1550 MHz (could play a bit at 1575 and 1590 also, but got random crashes).
To me, it sounds like this card doesn't like overclocking at all. Yet, its ASIC score is higher than my Gigabyte's (68.9 to 61.1). Not really satisfied so far... Might try and swap the G1 back in and see how it performs with stock BIOS and higher clocks.. Cause I can't remember up to how much I could push it with a stock BIOS. Then I will be able to make comparisons...

I'm a bit upset cause I like the MSI's design more than the GB's, but when it comes to overclock, it looks like it's the other way around. Help please


----------



## Mytheos

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ultisym*
> 
> I cant say as I havnt experienced, it could certainly be a certain frequency that some are sensitive to. I dont think they are lieing, dont see the point. Most of them try to get an RMA swap, not a refund. No one, well very few, would go through this if they didnt have to.


My assumption isnt that most are being untruthful...but I can imagine its a popular excuse for playing the lotto on RMAs.

Seems like fan noise as a concern started like 5-7 years ago and and has been greatly increasing in importance to gamers.

I want performance...period.

But I have read MANY people that care more about noise levels than performance...they would give up +50% performance if the cost was +3db.


----------



## Ultisym

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mytheos*
> 
> My assumption isnt that most are being untruthful...but I can imagine its a popular excuse for playing the lotto on RMAs.
> 
> Seems like fan noise as a concern started like 5-7 years ago and and has been greatly increasing in importance to gamers.
> 
> I want performance...period.
> 
> But I have read MANY people that care more about noise levels than performance...they would give up +50% performance if the cost was +3db.


Me too, I crank the sound up when playing. If the wifes not beating on the wall saying turn that down then im not doing it right.

Good point on the RMA lotto.


----------



## Mytheos

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Obyboby*
> 
> Maxed voltage slider and it gets to 1.262 v, but the card can't handle even 1550 MHz! Strong artifacts on Crysis!
> 
> On my G1 I have a NoLimits BIOS which maxed the voltage to 1.275 and I am able to play at about 1550 MHz (could play a bit at 1575 and 1590 also, but got random crashes).
> To me, it sounds like this card doesn't like overclocking at all. Yet, its ASIC score is higher than my Gigabyte's (68.9 to 61.1). Not really satisfied so far... Might try and swap the G1 back in and see how it performs with stock BIOS and higher clocks.. Cause I can't remember up to how much I could push it with a stock BIOS. Then I will be able to make comparisons...
> 
> I'm a bit upset cause I like the MSI's design more than the GB's, but when it comes to overclock, it looks like it's the other way around. Help please


Yeah the custom BIOS users mentioned the software reporting for voltage was capped....but people using testers were reading 1.3v+


----------



## Obyboby

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mytheos*
> 
> Yeah the custom BIOS users mentioned the software reporting for voltage was capped....but people using testers were reading 1.3v+


Back to the G1, now doing some tests with stock BIOS.
Btw, If i SLIed both together - could I rund a test on a single one and then switch to the other (without having to touch the hardware or install and remove GPUs all the time)?


----------



## LOKI23NY

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mytheos*
> 
> My assumption isnt that most are being untruthful...but I can imagine its a popular excuse for playing the lotto on RMAs.
> 
> Seems like fan noise as a concern started like 5-7 years ago and and has been greatly increasing in importance to gamers.
> 
> I want performance...period.
> 
> But I have read MANY people that care more about noise levels than performance...they would give up +50% performance if the cost was +3db.


Probably a mix of both. I'm sure there are people who RMA cards and say it's coil whine just to get rid of their under performing cards.

My G1 had pretty bad coil whine at first but it has gotten better after benching and a few hours of gaming. Now the G1 was MUCH better than the first EVGA 970 I ordered. That card produced a god awful screeching sound and there is no way anyone is living with that very long.


----------



## Mytheos

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Obyboby*
> 
> Back to the G1, now doing some tests with stock BIOS.
> Btw, If i SLIed both together - could I rund a test on a single one and then switch to the other (without having to touch the hardware or install and remove GPUs all the time)?


You should just test 1 card at a time.


----------



## battleaxe

Just did a Valley run at 1620mhz/core and 4038mhz/mem. Still can't get 3dMark to run on this machine. Tried everything. BTW it is not the overclock, this card runs games just fine and I've even tried on stock sets. I can't even get it to start. It just app crashes right after I hit the icon. Weird. Not a big deal, but just wish I knew what was going on with the PC, somethings not liking Futuremark for some reason. Read all the forums on the issue and nothing has worked so far.

Scored 2744 on valley Extreme. I had to bump to +75mv to do this though. I only get a 20mhz bump on the core from the extra millivolts. At the stock sets it still does 1604mhz. The voltage is 1.248 BTW while running Valley. Temps are maxed at 46C, which is hard to believe... I'm not sure why my card is running so cool, this seems much cooler than normal. I'm scared to even take the cooler off its working so well.

Still not sure I want to flash the BIOS. This card runs so good as is anyway, why bother?


----------



## Obyboby

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mytheos*
> 
> You should just test 1 card at a time.


Meh, this MSI card is so disappointing - nice cooler design but looks so small compared to the G1 and also feels cheap - especially with those two heatpipes popping out of below the PCB.. Also this damn core won't stay stable at 1500+ while my G1 with even a lower ASIC score seems to be happy with 1500+ on stock bios and voltage. WIll have to do more testing but I guess I will be sending back the MSI soon.. Unless a BIOS mod will change the music. (Btw the memory clocked at 8000 didn't give me any problem and it's a Hynix).


----------



## Cannonkill

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Obyboby*
> 
> Meh, this MSI card is so disappointing - nice cooler design but looks so small compared to the G1 and also feels cheap - especially with those two heatpipes popping out of below the PCB.. Also this damn core won't stay stable at 1500+ while my G1 with even a lower ASIC score seems to be happy with 1500+ on stock bios and voltage. WIll have to do more testing but I guess I will be sending back the MSI soon.. Unless a BIOS mod will change the music. (Btw the memory clocked at 8000 didn't give me any problem and it's a Hynix).


i have some bios for the msi that got me to 1570 stable on core and 8000 on the mem if u want to try them?


----------



## Obyboby

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Cannonkill*
> 
> i have some bios for the msi that got me to 1570 stable on core and 8000 on the mem if u want to try them?


Sure thing man! As long as it is fully compatible. Could you please share them with me?


----------



## Cannonkill

GM204mod6.zip 136k .zip file

here u go somehow got it to lock its self at 1.275 v when under load.


----------



## Mytheos

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *battleaxe*
> 
> Just did a Valley run at 1620mhz/core and 4038mhz/mem. Still can't get 3dMark to run on this machine. Tried everything. BTW it is not the overclock, this card runs games just fine and I've even tried on stock sets. I can't even get it to start. It just app crashes right after I hit the icon. Weird. Not a big deal, but just wish I knew what was going on with the PC, somethings not liking Futuremark for some reason. Read all the forums on the issue and nothing has worked so far.
> 
> Scored 2744 on valley Extreme. I had to bump to +75mv to do this though. I only get a 20mhz bump on the core from the extra millivolts. At the stock sets it still does 1604mhz. The voltage is 1.248 BTW while running Valley. Temps are maxed at 46C, which is hard to believe... I'm not sure why my card is running so cool, this seems much cooler than normal. I'm scared to even take the cooler off its working so well.
> 
> Still not sure I want to flash the BIOS. This card runs so good as is anyway, why bother?


If you can get 1600/8000 off stock, I'd call myself blessed and call it a day...especially if you dont seem to be responding much to +voltage.


----------



## Obyboby

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Cannonkill*
> 
> GM204mod6.zip 136k .zip file
> 
> here u go somehow got it to lock its self at 1.275 v when under load.


It's probably a software reading error. My G1 seems lockedto 1.275 v too with no limits BIOS.. But I head that if you read the voltages right on the board it would go over 1.3 v. Not sure tho..

Anyway, thanks and rep+ for the BIOS. Will be trying them out as soon as I've installed my new CPU which arrived today with the card - an i7 4790k








see you later


----------



## ratskrone

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TahoeDust*
> 
> I know this is an old post, but I am still hopeful that you are working on this Skyn3t. These cards throttling and limits seem to go deeper than can be remedied with simple bios editing by popular bios tools.
> 
> Here is a Bios for my EVGA SSC 970 ACX 2.0...
> 
> GM204.rom.zip 137k .zip file


+1

Voltage Lock and Power Target always excist on SC, too :-[ Help us EVGAler pleease


----------



## Mytheos

Here's my take on Rev. 1.0 vs Rev 1.1 on the Gigabyte G1s...maybe I'm wrong, very well could be, but just sharing observations and assumptions...

If you look at the two revision markings the Rev 1 has a white box with the model # next to it and is printed in white, the Rev 1.1 is printed in gold and no white box with the model #.

Wouldnt that take effort/$ of some kind to change that on the PCB? So why do it if the ONLY difference is the BIOS?

And if the BIOS is the ONLY difference...why doesnt Gigabyte offer it on their website?

Is the difference really that insignificant? Then why even bother?

You are going to obviously create an issue with your customers by doing a Rev 1/1.1 as of course everyone's first question is..."Whats the difference?"

If you answer...Nothing...that immediately sounds like BS to me...why do it if it's "Nothing".

Why lie and say Nothing? ( If the answer is something, many people would return their Rev 1.0s...so them not being forthcoming with the info is expected )

So whats the difference? No clue.

But it doesnt make sense for it to simply be a minor BIOS difference...again they'd just offer a BIOS update vs causing people to wonder what the difference is or asking themselves...

"Should I try for a 1.1?"

In SLI will 1.0 vs 1.1 make a difference, does it matter if I have a 1.0 AND a 1.1 in SLI?

Granted businesses arent always smart, and often do dumb things, or are shortsighted in seeing the outcomes of their actions... so maybe there really isnt any difference worth talking about, and they just created a negative situation out of nothing, for little to no reason....


----------



## Cannonkill

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ratskrone*
> 
> +1
> 
> Voltage Lock and Power Target always excist on SC, too :-[ Help us EVGAler pleease


i kind of have a feeling that they are hard locked to that much unless u take a volt meter to it and find the limiting spots.


----------



## Blackspots

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Obyboby*
> 
> Meh, this MSI card is so disappointing - nice cooler design but looks so small compared to the G1 and also feels cheap - especially with those two heatpipes popping out of below the PCB.. Also this damn core won't stay stable at 1500+ while my G1 with even a lower ASIC score seems to be happy with 1500+ on stock bios and voltage. WIll have to do more testing but I guess I will be sending back the MSI soon.. Unless a BIOS mod will change the music. (Btw the memory clocked at 8000 didn't give me any problem and it's a Hynix).


So, somehow bigger is always better? Not necessarily. I've never seen my MSI Gaming 4G go over 55C.


----------



## Nicholars

If anything the idle fan is slightly slower on this 1.0, i think it was about 1600 on the 1.1 and it is 1550 on this 1.0, not much / any difference
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mytheos*
> 
> Here's my take on Rev. 1.0 vs Rev 1.1 on the Gigabyte G1s...maybe I'm wrong, very well could be, but just sharing observations and assumptions...
> 
> If you look at the two revision markings the Rev 1 has a white box with the model # next to it and is printed in white, the Rev 1.1 is printed in gold and no white box with the model #.
> 
> Wouldnt that take effort/$ of some kind to change that on the PCB? So why do it if the ONLY difference is the BIOS?
> 
> And if the BIOS is the ONLY difference...why doesnt Gigabyte offer it on their website?
> 
> Is the difference really that insignificant? Then why even bother?
> 
> You are going to obviously create an issue with your customers by doing a Rev 1/1.1 as of course everyone's first question is..."Whats the difference?"
> 
> If you answer...Nothing...that immediately sounds like BS to me...why do it if it's "Nothing".
> 
> Why lie and say Nothing? ( If the answer is something, many people would return their Rev 1.0s...so them not being forthcoming with the info is expected )
> 
> So whats the difference? No clue.
> 
> But it doesnt make sense for it to simply be a minor BIOS difference...again they'd just offer a BIOS update vs causing people to wonder what the difference is or asking themselves...
> 
> "Should I try for a 1.1?"
> 
> In SLI will 1.0 vs 1.1 make a difference, does it matter if I have a 1.0 AND a 1.1 in SLI?
> 
> Granted businesses arent always smart, and often do dumb things, or are shortsighted in seeing the outcomes of their actions... so maybe there really isnt any difference worth talking about, and they just created a negative situation out of nothing, for little to no reason....


As someone said it might be that they changed something in the VRM either to reduce coil whine or possibly to cut costs. Didn't notice any difference at all between the 1.1 and 1.0 except a) the 1.1 buzzed more, had a higher asic and boosted 20-40mhz higher, if the change was to reduce coil whine / buzzing then it didn't work because the 1.1 made more noise than the 1.0. Maybe the 1.1 has a slightly higher power limit allowing the higher boosts at stock settings.


----------



## dante`afk

did i miss anything important the last 100 pages? ^^


----------



## Nero09

Got mine 2 days ago, 2nd one is special ordered and should be here by tomorrow







am I qualified to join the club? Lol






Table was full of tools so I had to place it on the floor ?


----------



## jlhawn

I have posted this 2 times on here but maybe some of you missed it since there are so many pages on here now.
I got this from a site that did a review on the G1 Gaming and a RMA.
seems to be it was just for power delivery.


----------



## Nicholars

Can ppl post what their g1 970 or any 970 boost to at stock clocks? I am interested because my 1.1 seemed to boost higher than the 1.0 I have now

I wonder what they mean by "power delivery" maybe it allows the card to boost a bit higher, i cant remember if my 1.1 was boosting to 1400 or 1420 with stock settings but the new one does not boost as high.


----------



## webhito

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *KoolDrew*
> 
> I've just been using a few runs of Heaven as a quick test and using gaming as the ultimate test of stability. I've found for my rig if it plays Crysis 3 for a while without any crashes or odd behavior then I'm good.


Nope, didn't buy it from a website, purchased it from a retailer in Mexico, they don't have the coupons and gigabyte Mexico claims to have nothing to do with such promotion.


----------



## Techboy10

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Nicholars*
> 
> Can ppl post what their g1 970 or any 970 boost to at stock clocks? I am interested because my 1.1 seemed to boost higher than the 1.0 I have now
> 
> I wonder what they mean by "power delivery" maybe it allows the card to boost a bit higher, i cant remember if my 1.1 was boosting to 1400 or 1420 with stock settings but the new one does not boost as high.


My first G1 (rev 1.0) boosted to 1354MHz stock, eventually returned it due to crashing/artifacting at stock settings (started happening after about 3 days).

My replacement G1 (also rev 1.0) boosts to 1418MHz at stock settings.


----------



## Nicholars

Yes its strange, obviously that is not the difference with 1.1 then if you have a 1.0 that boosts to 1418.


----------



## jlhawn

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Nicholars*
> 
> Can ppl post what their g1 970 or any 970 boost to at stock clocks? I am interested because my 1.1 seemed to boost higher than the 1.0 I have now
> 
> I wonder what they mean by "power delivery" maybe it allows the card to boost a bit higher, i cant remember if my 1.1 was boosting to 1400 or 1420 with stock settings but the new one does not boost as high.


mine is rev 1.0 will boost to 1387mhz stock clock.
1605mhz boost when overclocked.
I have had mine since Oct 6 and it has been trouble free, no coil whine, fans are super quiet, max temp when overclocked 68c.


----------



## AngryGoldfish

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *KenjiS*
> 
> Its good!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I noticed a huge improvement coming from a 770 to the 970


That'll be where I'll be coming from. Have only had the 770 Windforce for eleven months, but it's been a good card. I've had no need for more power until now.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *PalominoCreek*
> 
> So this is a bit offtopic and it's probably even a blasphemy to talk about it but... I thought you guys could help.
> 
> The blasphemy would be to talk about my previous card that had to be RMA'd, it was an AMD card and the primary reason why I'm gonna be picking up a 970 soon.
> 
> I had it for five months and in those five months I experienced tons of mini-freezes during games that lasted around half a second, in that half a second the FPS also dropped significantly along with the core clock usage/speed ((from like 100% to 80% along with a 800mhz usage when it should have been running at 1300). Do you guys think the graphics card was the problem? Did anyone ever experience something like this with a graphics card?
> 
> I just don't wanna buy this card to find out at the end something else on my rig is the problem.


No way to know for sure. Reinstalling Windows is almost always a sure way to remove any possibilities, but I would only recommend it as a last dash. It sounds like it was the graphics card, but it could have been incompatible drivers, which aren't necessarily the cards fault specifically. The 970 is still working through kinks, so unless you absolutely need a new card now or you have found one for great price, I would consider waiting another few months until they're well integrated and widespread stability is achieved.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Klocek001*
> 
> I'm on the verge of getting a 970, please enlighten me: what's 0dB technology, which 970's have it, how does in work IN THEORY and IN PRACTICE ?


Strix, Gaming 4G and Jetstream have 0dB fans.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mytheos*
> 
> I would really like to hear the coil whine people constantly complain about for myself...
> 
> You cant look at a PSU or video card without so many people complaining about it, its almost silly...not sure if its just some special frequency that nails people, but not me...or if people are just CRAZY picky / if its an actually a significant problem.


People on this forum are generally extremely picky and do not accept anything but the best. Of course, the best varies from person to person. And that is how we have oc.net.









Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Obyboby*
> 
> Maxed voltage slider and it gets to 1.262 v, but the card can't handle even 1550 MHz! Strong artifacts on Crysis!
> 
> On my G1 I have a NoLimits BIOS which maxed the voltage to 1.275 and I am able to play at about 1550 MHz (could play a bit at 1575 and 1590 also, but got random crashes).
> To me, it sounds like this card doesn't like overclocking at all. Yet, its ASIC score is higher than my Gigabyte's (68.9 to 61.1). Not really satisfied so far... Might try and swap the G1 back in and see how it performs with stock BIOS and higher clocks.. Cause I can't remember up to how much I could push it with a stock BIOS. Then I will be able to make comparisons...
> 
> I'm a bit upset cause I like the MSI's design more than the GB's, but when it comes to overclock, it looks like it's the other way around. Help please


Go with the MSI. 1500Mhz is still a fantastic overclock for the money you paid. £280 for the power of a £500 card. What's not to like?


----------



## AngryGoldfish

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *battleaxe*
> 
> Just did a Valley run at 1620mhz/core and 4038mhz/mem. Still can't get 3dMark to run on this machine. Tried everything. BTW it is not the overclock, this card runs games just fine and I've even tried on stock sets. I can't even get it to start. It just app crashes right after I hit the icon. Weird. Not a big deal, but just wish I knew what was going on with the PC, somethings not liking Futuremark for some reason. Read all the forums on the issue and nothing has worked so far.
> 
> Scored 2744 on valley Extreme. I had to bump to +75mv to do this though. I only get a 20mhz bump on the core from the extra millivolts. At the stock sets it still does 1604mhz. The voltage is 1.248 BTW while running Valley. Temps are maxed at 46C, which is hard to believe... I'm not sure why my card is running so cool, this seems much cooler than normal. I'm scared to even take the cooler off its working so well.
> 
> Still not sure I want to flash the BIOS. This card runs so good as is anyway, why bother?


Man, you got an excellent chip.


----------



## HAL900

http://www.3dmark.com/3dm/4838360

WR clock


----------



## Agoniizing

Why does my G1 throttle after 1minute in a game from 1550mhz to 1538mhz at stock voltage? Never used to do this.


----------



## maddangerous

So after just now installiing my G1, using newest non-beta drivers, it is running good.

ASIC score is 70.9

I do have some coil whine. I (guess?) it isnt too bad, but for those that have had it go away, a couple questions:

How long did it take?
What did you do, if anything in particular?

I haven't overclocked it yet, and I am getting a new power supply next week, so that could help too. Right now I have an OCZ fatal1ty 750w.'

Suggestions?


----------



## TahoeDust

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *maddangerous*
> 
> So after just now installiing my G1, using newest non-beta drivers, it is running good.
> 
> ASIC score is 70.9
> 
> I do have some coil whine. I (guess?) it isnt too bad, but for those that have had it go away, a couple questions:
> 
> How long did it take?
> What did you do, if anything in particular?
> 
> I haven't overclocked it yet, and I am getting a new power supply next week, so that could help too. Right now I have an OCZ fatal1ty 750w.'
> 
> Suggestions?


Why did you decide to change the power supply. I have an OCZ ZT 750w that has been solid.


----------



## maddangerous

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *battleaxe*
> 
> Just did a Valley run at 1620mhz/core and 4038mhz/mem. Still can't get 3dMark to run on this machine. Tried everything. BTW it is not the overclock, this card runs games just fine and I've even tried on stock sets. I can't even get it to start. It just app crashes right after I hit the icon. Weird. Not a big deal, but just wish I knew what was going on with the PC, somethings not liking Futuremark for some reason. Read all the forums on the issue and nothing has worked so far.
> 
> Scored 2744 on valley Extreme. I had to bump to +75mv to do this though. I only get a 20mhz bump on the core from the extra millivolts. At the stock sets it still does 1604mhz. The voltage is 1.248 BTW while running Valley. Temps are maxed at 46C, which is hard to believe... I'm not sure why my card is running so cool, this seems much cooler than normal. I'm scared to even take the cooler off its working so well.
> 
> Still not sure I want to flash the BIOS. This card runs so good as is anyway, why bother?


1. ASIC score?? must be nice for those clocks








2. Air cooled?

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TahoeDust*
> 
> Why did you decide to change the power supply. I have an OCZ ZT 750w that has been solid.


It is old and my last one died on me, I am borrowing this one. That is the main reason. It is nice, but I do not really care for it honestly. I also hate the cables for it too, they're a pain.


----------



## turtlesbonanza

Hi folks, I'm new here and an extreme amateur looking for some help

I'm fiddling with the overclocks on my G1 970.

I seem to be able manage a stable +140 on the core with no voltage increase. However any time I change the memory clock I get crashing in games. I haven't seen TDP % go above 79% in GPU-Z despite unlocking it to 112%.

What should my next step be? Is the low TDP a sign that I should increase my voltage to get something out the memory clock? Is not being able to overclock memory at all mean I got a dud or am I doing something wrong?

Temperatures never go above 68C.

As a side note, I can run the memory clock at +350 just fine in the Heaven benchmark but it'll consistently crash in games at +50 or above (I haven't tried anything between +1 and +49).

Any help would be appreciated. This is a Rev 1.1 card with an ASIC score of 69 off the top of my head.


----------



## TahoeDust

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *maddangerous*
> 
> It is old and my last one died on me, I am borrowing this one. That is the main reason. It is nice, but I do not really care for it honestly. I also hate the cables for it too, they're a pain.


Understandable. I asked because I have been thinking about replacing mine also. I have heard some less than flattering things about OCZ power supplies lately. It would be a nightmare to have my PSU go out and take my system with it. I almost pulled the trigger on a EVGA Supernova G2 850w the other day...I still might.


----------



## KoolDrew

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Nicholars*
> 
> Can ppl post what their g1 970 or any 970 boost to at stock clocks? I am interested because my 1.1 seemed to boost higher than the 1.0 I have now
> 
> I wonder what they mean by "power delivery" maybe it allows the card to boost a bit higher, i cant remember if my 1.1 was boosting to 1400 or 1420 with stock settings but the new one does not boost as high.


My MSI GAMING 4G boosts to 1329 at stock.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Agoniizing*
> 
> Why does my G1 throttle after 1minute in a game from 1550mhz to 1538mhz at stock voltage? Never used to do this.


What does your TDP % and temps look like?


----------



## TFL Replica

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *turtlesbonanza*
> 
> Hi folks, I'm new here and an extreme amateur looking for some help
> 
> I'm fiddling with the overclocks on my G1 970.
> 
> I seem to be able manage a stable +140 on the core with no voltage increase. However any time I change the memory clock I get crashing in games. I haven't seen TDP % go above 79% in GPU-Z despite unlocking it to 112%.
> 
> What should my next step be? Is the low TDP a sign that I should increase my voltage to get something out the memory clock? Is not being able to overclock memory at all mean I got a dud or am I doing something wrong?
> 
> Temperatures never go above 68C.
> 
> As a side note, I can run the memory clock at +350 just fine in the Heaven benchmark but it'll consistently crash in games at +50 or above (I haven't tried anything between +1 and +49).
> 
> Any help would be appreciated. This is a Rev 1.1 card with an ASIC score of 69 off the top of my head.


Is the memory Samsung, or Hynix?


----------



## maddangerous

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TahoeDust*
> 
> Understandable. I asked because I have been thinking about replacing mine also. I have heard some less than flattering things about OCZ power supplies lately. It would be a nightmare to have my PSU go out and take my system with it. I almost pulled the trigger on a EVGA Supernova G2 850w the other day...I still might.


Ah, you know, I almost did too. But... EVGA. only because I guess they have been having issues. I'm going with a Corsair AX860i, seems like a good choice.


----------



## frag06

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *maddangerous*
> 
> Ah, you know, I almost did too. But... EVGA. only because I guess they have been having issues. I'm going with a Corsair AX860i, seems like a good choice.


Issues? With the G2 series EVGA has some of the best PSU's on the market.

The AX860i is good, but boy is it overpriced (way overpriced).


----------



## turtlesbonanza

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TFL Replica*
> 
> Is the memory Samsung, or Hynix?


Samsung according to GPU-Z.


----------



## TahoeDust

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *maddangerous*
> 
> Ah, you know, I almost did too. But... EVGA. only because I guess they have been having issues. I'm going with a Corsair AX860i, seems like a good choice.


HAHA...sorry man I am an EVGA fan...because of customer service experiences. Plus everyone seems to rave about the Supernova G2.


----------



## sonic2911

Anyone have gigabyte g1 with corsair air 240? Does it work?


----------



## maddangerous

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *frag06*
> 
> Issues? With the G2 series EVGA has some of the best PSU's on the market.
> 
> The AX860i is good, but boy is it overpriced (way overpriced).


Is it? I'm not too familiar with PSU stuff at the moment. I do intend on using the digital link with the commander module. so idk.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TahoeDust*
> 
> HAHA...sorry man I am an EVGA fan...because of customer service experiences. Plus everyone seems to rave about the Supernova G2.


Yeah people do seem to. I do not know of anything with their customer service


----------



## frag06

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *maddangerous*
> 
> Is it? I'm not too familiar with PSU stuff at the moment. I do intend on using the digital link with the commander module. so idk.
> Yeah people do seem to. I do not know of anything with their customer service


Yes, the AX860i is very much overpriced. Their Link software is crap, btw. Sometimes it works, sometimes it doesn't, just a huge unnecessary headache.

The 850W G2 is great. It's made by Super Flower (the best in the business), comes with a 10 year warranty (register it) and is based on their Leadex series (great PSU's). It's not only great quality but for the price, it's very hard to beat. For something cheaper, their B2 units are very good as well.

EVGA's customer service is great, almost no one has a bad thing to say about them.


----------



## amd7674

is it worth buying MSI non-gaming OC card over Zotac vanilla? It is for my gaming HTPC case and I cannot fit any fancy cards with sticking out heat pipes.
My other choice are EVGA cards. My current Zotac vanilla card is ok, but it gets way too hot :-(

Please advise.


----------



## jlhawn

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *frag06*
> 
> Issues? With the G2 series EVGA has some of the best PSU's on the market.
> 
> The AX860i is good, but boy is it overpriced (way overpriced).


yep, I have a brand new EVGA Supernova G2 1000w with red sleeved cables sitting in my computer parts closet waiting to be installed
in my next build in 2015, I must say though my Corsair AX1200 has been a solid psu, it runs 24/7 and I bought in late 2009 and when I test it with
a good multimeter it's still putting perfect amps watts and voltage. and it ran sli 580's for 2 years.
but the EVGA psu I have was a good buy at $139 on sale 7 months ago from Amazon.
my AX1200 is not the i version cause corsair link is poop.


----------



## Agoniizing

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *KoolDrew*
> 
> My MSI GAMING 4G boosts to 1329 at stock.
> What does your TDP % and temps look like?


tdp never goes above 85% and temps never go above 65C


----------



## cyph3rz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *frag06*
> 
> Issues? With the G2 series EVGA has some of the best PSU's on the market.
> 
> The AX860i is good, but boy is it overpriced (way overpriced).


I also have an EVGA G2...it's good


----------



## TahoeDust

I may just have to snag a G2. Anyone want to buy a fully modular OCZ ZT 750w...lol?


----------



## frag06

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jlhawn*
> 
> yep, I have a brand new EVGA Supernova G2 1000w with red sleeved cables sitting in my computer parts closet waiting to be installed
> in my next build in 2015, I must say my Corsair AX1200 has been a solid psu, it runs 24/7 and I bought in late 2009 and when I test it with
> a good multimeter it's still putting perfect amps watts and voltage. and it ran sli 580's for 2 years.
> but EVGA psu I have was a good buy at $139 on sale 7 months ago from Amazon.












That's a great deal, it's usually up around $160 or more. I would love to have a set of their red cables, but they want $90 for them.


----------



## jlhawn

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *frag06*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> That's a great deal, it's usually up around $160 or more. I would love to have a set of their red cables, but they want $90 for them.


I got those onsale from EVGA for $49.99. my blue Corsair sleeved cables went onsale 2 years ago for $39.99, they were $99 when they first came out.


----------



## jlhawn

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TahoeDust*
> 
> I may just have to snag a G2. Anyone want to buy a fully modular OCZ ZT 750w...lol?


the supernova g2 750w is $107 on Amazon.
http://www.amazon.com/EVGA-SuperNOVA-80PLUS-Certified-220-G2-0750-XR/dp/B00IKDETOW/ref=sr_1_4?ie=UTF8&qid=1417055662&sr=8-4&keywords=evga+supernova+1000+g2

the supernova g2 1000w is $149 on newegg, it's cheaper than Amazon for the 1000w
http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16817438010


----------



## maddangerous

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *frag06*
> 
> Yes, the AX860i is very much overpriced. Their Link software is crap, btw. Sometimes it works, sometimes it doesn't, just a huge unnecessary headache.
> 
> The 850W G2 is great. It's made by Super Flower (the best in the business), comes with a 10 year warranty (register it) and is based on their Leadex series (great PSU's). It's not only great quality but for the price, it's very hard to beat. For something cheaper, their B2 units are very good as well.
> 
> EVGA's customer service is great, almost no one has a bad thing to say about them.


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jlhawn*
> 
> yep, I have a brand new EVGA Supernova G2 1000w with red sleeved cables sitting in my computer parts closet waiting to be installed
> in my next build in 2015, I must say though my Corsair AX1200 has been a solid psu, it runs 24/7 and I bought in late 2009 and when I test it with
> a good multimeter it's still putting perfect amps watts and voltage. and it ran sli 580's for 2 years.
> but the EVGA psu I have was a good buy at $139 on sale 7 months ago from Amazon.
> my AX1200 is not the i version cause corsair link is poop.


So for both of you, what would you suggest? is the G2 850 a platinum psu?

I also need better PWM control for my fans, hence the link software. I do not have a 5.25" bay, what would you suggest for that? It was a good part of the reason for the PSU choice other than it is a good PSU


----------



## frag06

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jlhawn*
> 
> I got those onsale from EVGA for $49.99. my blue Corsair sleeved cables went onsale 2 years ago for $39.99, they were $99 when they first came out.


Dang man, you've gotten some good deals! Guess I'll have to start watching EVGA's site like a hawk


----------



## frag06

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *maddangerous*
> 
> So for both of you, what would you suggest? is the G2 850 a platinum psu?
> 
> I also need better PWM control for my fans, hence the link software. I do not have a 5.25" bay, what would you suggest for that? It was a good part of the reason for the PSU choice other than it is a good PSU


The letter before the number stands for the unit's efficiency. So G2 is Gold and P2 is Platinum. Unless you really, really want a Platinum PSU, go for the 850W G2 or the 1000W G2 (since it is on-sale).

Have you tried a PWM Hub? There is also this splitter.


----------



## TFL Replica

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *turtlesbonanza*
> 
> Samsung according to GPU-Z.


Have you tried overclocking just the memory, with the core at stock clocks? Post a screenshot of your current afterburner (assuming you're using that) settings.


----------



## jlhawn

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *maddangerous*
> 
> So for both of you, what would you suggest? is the G2 850 a platinum psu?
> 
> I also need better PWM control for my fans, hence the link software. I do not have a 5.25" bay, what would you suggest for that? It was a good part of the reason for the PSU choice other than it is a good PSU


do you need 850w? I never need the the size of psu I buy it's just a thing of mine to have more power.
the supernova g2 750w is a good deal at $107
here's the supernova g2 850w for $129
http://www.amazon.com/EVGA-SuperNOVA-80PLUS-Certified-220-G2-0850-XR/dp/B00IKDETOC/ref=sr_1_1?ie=UTF8&qid=1417056020&sr=8-1&keywords=evga+supernova+850+g2

as for fan controllers I know nothing as I control my fans through my ASUS software.


----------



## hazard99

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Porter_*
> 
> in the brief time i was able to overclock my 970 last night, i would get driver crashes while overclocking the memory. so it could be your memory overclock. i had to stop at 1504 MHz core 7400 MHz memory, until i find more time to play with it.


I ran heaven remotely all day today. It was the first time with overclocks that I hadn't had a bug check reboot or a driver crash error. I am going to leave it as is and see how it does for now. Thanks for the heads up.


----------



## maddangerous

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jlhawn*
> 
> do you need 850w? I never need the the size of psu I buy it's just a thing of mine to have more power.
> the supernova g2 750w is a good deal at $107
> here's the supernova g2 850w for $129
> http://www.amazon.com/EVGA-SuperNOVA-80PLUS-Certified-220-G2-0850-XR/dp/B00IKDETOC/ref=sr_1_1?ie=UTF8&qid=1417056020&sr=8-1&keywords=evga+supernova+850+g2
> 
> as for fan controllers I know nothing as I control my fans through my ASUS software.


Ah ok. My MSI software... sucks.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *frag06*
> 
> The letter before the number stands for the unit's efficiency. So G2 is Gold and P2 is Platinum. Unless you really, really want a Platinum PSU, go for the 850W G2 or the 1000W G2 (since it is on-sale).
> 
> Have you tried a PWM Hub? There is also this splitter.


I have the swiftech splitter, but my motherboards software control sucks.

I recall why I was really going for the Corsair now: Input amperage. The G2 is 15 amps and the Corsair is 12 amps.

Also, any thoughts on this coil whine..?


----------



## doc2142

Which manufacturer has the best cooling for overclocking? I was looking at the MSI gaming one, is that one good?

I waiting for my newegg to refund me my R9 290 credit so I can buy one. I am just going to pull the trigger right away I know those cards are not going to go on sale.

I wish newegg doesn't charge me tax though, and it sucks I have $290 worth of credit on there so I have to use them.


----------



## frag06

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *maddangerous*
> 
> Ah ok. My MSI software... sucks.
> I have the swiftech splitter, but my motherboards software control sucks.
> 
> I recall why I was really going for the Corsair now: Input amperage. The G2 is 15 amps and the Corsair is 12 amps.
> 
> Also, any thoughts on this coil whine..?


Is there a reason that is a factor for you?

Coil whine can be caused by a PSU, but it's very unlikely with any high quality unit. If you get a card with coil, it's most likely the card itself and to get rid of it, you should try stressing it for 24 hours or so.

Have you tried Speed Fan?


----------



## turtlesbonanza

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TFL Replica*
> 
> Have you tried overclocking just the memory, with the core at stock clocks? Post a screenshot of your current afterburner (assuming you're using that) settings.


To be honest I've tried so many variations I can't remember. I'll give it a go tonight with memory only.

I'm not at home right now, but the last time I played AB was set to +0 volts, 112% power un-linked with temperature set as the priority, +140 core and +0 memory.


----------



## maddangerous

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *frag06*
> 
> Is there a reason that is a factor for you?
> 
> Coil whine can be caused by a PSU, but it's very unlikely with any high quality unit. If you get a card with coil, it's most likely the card itself and to get rid of it, you should try stressing it for 24 hours or so.
> 
> Have you tried Speed Fan?


I have not played with speed fan for a long time. I am currently stressing it right now with furmark, and the input amperage is related to my breaker only having 15 amps. I'm pulling almost all of that as it is so.. yeah.


----------



## amd7674

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *amd7674*
> 
> is it worth buying MSI non-gaming OC card over Zotac vanilla? It is for my gaming HTPC case and I cannot fit any fancy cards with sticking out heat pipes.
> My other choice are EVGA cards. My current Zotac vanilla card is ok, but it gets way too hot :-(
> 
> Please advise.


anyone?


----------



## Cannonkill

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *amd7674*
> 
> anyone?


\
what about the msi card


----------



## jlhawn

New Egg, goes on sale at midnight U.S. pacific time tonight. open link and scroll down about 3 to 4 pages.

http://promotions.newegg.com/NEemail/Nov-0-2014/Thanksgiving-Sale-blkdeals-eblast-27/index-landing.html?utm_medium=Email&utm_source=IGNEFL112714&nm_mc=EMC-IGNEFL112714&cm_mmc=EMC-IGNEFL112714-_-EMC-112714-Index-_-E0-_-SeeMoreDeals&et_cid=13405&et_rid=3590027&et_p1=


----------



## PalominoCreek

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *AngryGoldfish*
> 
> That'll be where I'll be coming from. Have only had the 770 Windforce for eleven months, but it's been a good card. I've had no need for more power until now.
> No way to know for sure. Reinstalling Windows is almost always a sure way to remove any possibilities, but I would only recommend it as a last dash. It sounds like it was the graphics card, but it could have been incompatible drivers, which aren't necessarily the cards fault specifically. The 970 is still working through kinks, so unless you absolutely need a new card now or you have found one for great price, I would consider waiting another few months until they're well integrated and widespread stability is achieved.
> Strix, Gaming 4G and Jetstream have 0dB fans.
> People on this forum are generally extremely picky and do not accept anything but the best. Of course, the best varies from person to person. And that is how we have oc.net.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Go with the MSI. 1500Mhz is still a fantastic overclock for the money you paid. £280 for the power of a £500 card. What's not to like?


Thank you for the reply. I shall wait a bit more, it doesn't freeze or anything with the iGPU though so I guess it really was the graphics card.


----------



## Pelinox

Seems BestBuy are now selling their 970 Reference cards online aswell. Bumped the price quite alot though..

http://www.bestbuy.com/site/nvidia-geforce-gtx-970-4gb-gddr5-pci-express-3-0-graphics-card-silver-black/9855169.p?id=1219441201895&skuId=9855169


----------



## ZeusHavok

EK have been "processing" my order for the last 4 days. How long does it take to box it up and ship it out?


----------



## Clukos

I seem able to get a stable core clock of 1519 at 1.225 voltage and 1481 at 1.200 voltage.

Bios modding sure makes my card a whole lot more stable at higher clocks as i am able to at least control the voltage. Overall an incredibly fast GPU for the 369 euros i paid for it (Gigabyte G1). Silent too, especially when compared with my previous 7970 matrix which was incredibly loud in comparison.


----------



## Snuckie7

Do these 970's underperform in benches?

Just popped in my MSI 970 4G and it got about the same score as my old 7950 in Heaven 4.0 . . .

GTX 970:
FPS:
53.6
Score:
1349
Min FPS:
24.6
Max FPS:
113.1

HD 7950:
FPS:
52.2
Score:
1314
Min FPS:
26.5
Max FPS:
89.2

Both using the same settings:

Render:
Direct3D11
Mode:
1920x1080 8xAA fullscreen
Preset
Custom
Quality
Ultra
Tessellation:
Extreme


----------



## melodystyle2003

I find really weird a 7950 to score that high on that settings in heaven 4.0.


----------



## Ghost12

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Snuckie7*
> 
> *Do these 970's underperform in benches*?
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> Just popped in my MSI 970 4G and it got about the same score as my old 7950 in Heaven 4.0 . . .
> 
> GTX 970:
> FPS:
> 53.6
> Score:
> 1349
> Min FPS:
> 24.6
> Max FPS:
> 113.1
> 
> HD 7950:
> FPS:
> 52.2
> Score:
> 1314
> Min FPS:
> 26.5
> Max FPS:
> 89.2
> 
> Both using the same settings:
> 
> Render:
> Direct3D11
> Mode:
> 1920x1080 8xAA fullscreen
> Preset
> Custom
> Quality
> Ultra
> Tessellation:
> Extreme


Popped in here to ask the same thing, not a synthetic bench regular but installed a 970 for the wife yesterday and running some benches to see how compares to my 780 lightning. Heaven 4.0 is coming up short against me by a fair margin. like for like settings some 100 points less with 1507mhz on the core versus my 1306mhz. Her I5 was stock so bumped it to 4.5 to == my I7 and only made another 5 points.

Is fine in other benches tested so far.

Great card by the way, stock volts = +150 on the core at great temps. Inno 970 herculez. Very impressed with it or should I say the wife is lol


----------



## Mytheos

@Angrygoldfish

Well I wasnt aiming my comments about coil whine at people on this forum.

I was talking about when you look over reviews on sites like amazon or newegg...there have been a couple comments here, but nothing that seems unusual.

However on amazon or newegg, every other comment is abut coil whine on any GPU/PSU.


----------



## Mytheos

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *turtlesbonanza*
> 
> To be honest I've tried so many variations I can't remember. I'll give it a go tonight with memory only.
> 
> I'm not at home right now, but the last time I played AB was set to +0 volts, 112% power un-linked with temperature set as the priority, +140 core and +0 memory.


You arent going to hurt the card on a stock BIOS, just max voltage and power, then test to see what you can get, then you can back off voltage and try to stay stable.

People using the modded BIOS are reporting up to1.3v on the card and are also increasing the watts on the PCI-E slot as well, and no one managed to blow one yet.


----------



## ideaidea

Any experiance from water cooling on these cards? I haven't seen any yet.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Snuckie7*
> 
> Do these 970's underperform in benches?


Well, they have a pretty low amount of CUDAs compared to previous cards. Kinda different architecture that is probably not so well suited for yesturday's benchmarks.


----------



## battleaxe

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *maddangerous*
> 
> 1. ASIC score?? must be nice for those clocks
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 2. Air cooled?
> It is old and my last one died on me, I am borrowing this one. That is the main reason. It is nice, but I do not really care for it honestly. I also hate the cables for it too, they're a pain.


yes that's air cooled.


----------



## Nicholars

What is the steps to edit and flash g1 970 bios?

Extract existing bios with gpu-z

Use maxwell bios tweaker to change fan speeds and save new bios

flash new bios with NV flash

reboot

Is it as simple as that?

(all I want to do is lower the idle fan speeds as my PC is silent at idle other than the stupid 1600rpm fans on the g1, don't want to change anything except for that)


----------



## Mytheos

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Nicholars*
> 
> What is the steps to edit and flash g1 970 bios?
> 
> Extract existing bios with gpu-z
> 
> Use maxwell bios tweaker to change fan speeds and save new bios
> 
> flash new bios with NV flash
> 
> reboot
> 
> Is it as simple as that?
> 
> (all I want to do is lower the idle fan speeds as my PC is silent at idle other than the stupid 1600rpm fans on the g1, don't want to change anything except for that)


I havent had time to do it myself...so I am sure someone better could answer, but it was mentioned on the BIOS threads you need to uninstall the driver and disable the card in Device Manager before Flashing/Saving I believe.


----------



## Obyboby

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Nicholars*
> 
> What is the steps to edit and flash g1 970 bios?
> 
> Extract existing bios with gpu-z
> 
> Use maxwell bios tweaker to change fan speeds and save new bios
> 
> flash new bios with NV flash
> 
> reboot
> 
> Is it as simple as that?
> 
> (all I want to do is lower the idle fan speeds as my PC is silent at idle other than the stupid 1600rpm fans on the g1, don't want to change anything except for that)


yes sir. I suggest trying 950 as RPM01 value. Works like a charm on mine, and I can't hear the fans anymore at idle









(dont' forget to make a backup of your original BIOS!)

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mytheos*
> 
> I havent had time to do it myself...so I am sure someone better could answer, but it was mentioned on the BIOS threads you need to uninstall the driver and disable the card in Device Manager before Flashing/Saving I believe.


Not entirely true. I've flashed my card's BIOS about 10-15 times and eveyrtime I just disabled it in device manager. Never touched the drivers. Needless to say this is my personal experience and you might experience issues if your card needs the drivers to be uninstalled. From my understanding, however, disabling the card from device manager will unload it from the system, so it SHOULD be the same as uninstalling the drivers. Just a quicker way







especially if you are testing BIOS settings and need to flash more than once

Disable the card, open NVF and run the flashing process, re-enable the card, reboot.


----------



## Nicholars

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mytheos*
> 
> They wont tell, and I dont think anyone has enough info to say.
> 
> EDIT: ( jlhawn linked it ) A guy mentioned a rep said it was a Power Delivery Change difference.
> 
> I have a rev 1.0 = 1.243v max and OC decently and responds to voltage, but runs HOT
> 
> My rev 1.1 = 1.25v max and didnt want to OC much at all, but ran very cool.
> 
> I didnt test before I returned it, but it was also mentioned the minimum fan state was changed, so that could have been the idle temp difference ( was 22C vs 31C )


What do you mean by "runs HOT"? What are the temps on your 1.0 and 1.1? My current on highest I have seen is 69c with the fans at the lowest speed. If I left the fan on auto would probably be about 60.


----------



## Obyboby

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Nicholars*
> 
> What do you mean by "runs HOT"? What are the temps on your 1.0 and 1.1? My current on highest I have seen is 69c with the fans at the lowest speed. If I left the fan on auto would probably be about 60.


Same here, my average gaming temp is 60 degrees, peaking at 65, hitting 70 VERY RARELY (only in AC:Unity character's customization screen so far). This with a modded bios which raises the voltage to 1.275..


----------



## Nicholars

Thanks for reply, I will try that later on.. Is 950rpm the lowest they will go? My other fans run at about 600rpm on idle, I don't really care if the g1 runs at 22 degrees idle which is what its at the moment or 35 degrees idle because it doesn't make any difference, I just want it to be quiet, why they set it at 1550rpm minimum I have no idea because that is pretty much the only thing that the asus and msi cards do better and gigabyte probably lost some sales just because people want silent when idle and don't want to mess about flashing bios.


----------



## Nicholars

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Obyboby*
> 
> Same here, my average gaming temp is 60 degrees, peaking at 65, hitting 70 VERY RARELY (only in AC:Unity character's customization screen so far). This with a modded bios which raises the voltage to 1.275..


My stock bios goes between 1.200 and 1.225, highest temp I have seen is 69 with heating on and playing crysis 3 / benchmarks and with the fan at minimum speed, pretty impressive compared to something like a 290! The G1 is worth it over the windforce OC version just because you can run the fans at minimum and still have good temps, for £20 more you get a full metal cooler, 4 heatpipes, backplate, higher power limit and higher clocks.


----------



## Mytheos

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Obyboby*
> 
> yes sir. I suggest trying 950 as RPM01 value. Works like a charm on mine, and I can't hear the fans anymore at idle
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> (dont' forget to make a backup of your original BIOS!)
> Not entirely true. I've flashed my card's BIOS about 10-15 times and eveyrtime I just disabled it in device manager. Never touched the drivers. Needless to say this is my personal experience and you might experience issues if your card needs the drivers to be uninstalled. From my understanding, however, disabling the card from device manager will unload it from the system, so it SHOULD be the same as uninstalling the drivers. Just a quicker way
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> especially if you are testing BIOS settings and need to flash more than once
> 
> Disable the card, open NVF and run the flashing process, re-enable the card, reboot.


Honestly I would think disabling it would be enough, and I agree.

But just mentioning what people were suggesting on the thread that did it.

Maybe they were just being extra cautious...or maybe it was causing an issue...no idea.


----------



## Mytheos

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Nicholars*
> 
> What do you mean by "runs HOT"? What are the temps on your 1.0 and 1.1? My current on highest I have seen is 69c with the fans at the lowest speed. If I left the fan on auto would probably be about 60.


Again could have just been the idle fan speed setting for the BIOS, I didnt check, people did say that the rev 1.0 idled at a lower fan speed...so I assume that was it.

But I was getting a 8-11C difference at idle...thats....quite a bit, especially considering it was running slightly less voltage...


----------



## annoyingnoob

This is my first and definitely last Nvidia card. Gigabyte G1 Gaming GTX 970 or whatever its stupid name is. I'd be having a really good laugh if I wasn't the fool who got stuck with this piece of trash that shouldn't even be called a prototype. How did this joke of a card get past the testing phase? Anyone that pays $500 deserves a quality product. The card is a brick which sounds like an airport at IDLE with an irritating as hell buzzing noise. If this wasn't an insult enough, it gives off unbelievable coil whine under ANY load. In 20 years of having ATI cards, starting from when graphics cards were in their infancy, I never had any problem with noise or overheating with them. Now in 2014 with one of the most expensive cards I get this joke played on me. Well played Nvidia.


----------



## Obyboby

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *annoyingnoob*
> 
> This is my first and definitely last Nvidia card. Gigabyte G1 Gaming GTX 970 or whatever its stupid name is. I'd be having a really good laugh if I wasn't the fool who got stuck with this piece of trash that shouldn't even be called a prototype. How did this joke of a card get past the testing phase? Anyone that pays $500 deserves a quality product. The card is a brick which sounds like an airport at IDLE with an irritating as hell buzzing noise. If this wasn't an insult enough, it gives off unbelievable coil whine under ANY load. In 20 years of having ATI cards, starting from when graphics cards were in their infancy, I never had any problem with noise or overheating with them. Now in 2014 with one of the most expensive cards I get this joke played on me. Well played Nvidia.


Thanks for stopping by. Enjoy your 700W power consumption with your AMD card.. Bye

Also, nice ripoff you got by paying $500 for a card that is priced around $350. LOL

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Nicholars*
> 
> Thanks for reply, I will try that later on.. Is 950rpm the lowest they will go? My other fans run at about 600rpm on idle, I don't really care if the g1 runs at 22 degrees idle which is what its at the moment or 35 degrees idle because it doesn't make any difference, I just want it to be quiet, why they set it at 1550rpm minimum I have no idea because that is pretty much the only thing that the asus and msi cards do better and gigabyte probably lost some sales just because people want silent when idle and don't want to mess about flashing bios.


Tried 700 - 750 RPM but the fans will start acting crazy and giving weird reports to monitoring softwares. They spin up and down... 950 to 1100 keeps the fans quiet. I mean completely quiet. i'm building a really silent PC and I'm trying to eliminate every source of noise, hence why I set my G1's fans to 950 which is the best in my opinion.


----------



## annoyingnoob

.


----------



## Nicholars

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *annoyingnoob*
> 
> This is my first and definitely last Nvidia card. Gigabyte G1 Gaming GTX 970 or whatever its stupid name is. I'd be having a really good laugh if I wasn't the fool who got stuck with this piece of trash that shouldn't even be called a prototype. How did this joke of a card get past the testing phase? Anyone that pays $500 deserves a quality product. The card is a brick which sounds like an airport at IDLE with an irritating as hell buzzing noise. If this wasn't an insult enough, it gives off unbelievable coil whine under ANY load. In 20 years of having ATI cards, starting from when graphics cards were in their infancy, I never had any problem with noise or overheating with them. Now in 2014 with one of the most expensive cards I get this joke played on me. Well played Nvidia.


I am not an nvidia or AMD fan, I buy whichever is best at the time, but the current card that is by far the best for features, speed, power consumption, noise, is the 970 easily, you do know that the AMD cards can have coil whine as well? especially 290's... But yes I agree the buzzing is a bit annoying but really I cannot hear it on my newer card, the one I had before it the buzzing was irritatingly loud, but if you get a good one it is a minor price to pay for the card being better in every other way compared to a 290! If you look on youtube for 290 coil whine some 290's sound worse than any 970 I have heard. Any money saved buying a 290 you will easily pay for that in electricity bills!


----------



## Obyboby

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *annoyingnoob*
> 
> Go and play with your broken card stupid fanboy. Stupid fanboys like you are the reason innocent people like me get tricked into getting crap like this.


Have you purchased the card new, from a shop? You can still send it back and get a refund I guess? Or maybe have an AMD card instead?








Also, coil whine might stop occuring after a few stress tests, or even by capping the FPS in the games you play.
For the idle fans, BIOS flashing might help you, it's not really risky, but if you are concerned about warranty and were expecting the card to be satisfying your needs without having to touch anything, then I guess your only choice is to switch to another model/go back to AMD.


----------



## Nicholars

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Obyboby*
> 
> Thanks for stopping by. Enjoy your 700W power consumption with your AMD card.. Bye
> 
> Also, nice ripoff you got by paying $500 for a card that is priced around $350. LOL
> Tried 700 - 750 RPM but the fans will start acting crazy and giving weird reports to monitoring softwares. They spin up and down... 950 to 1100 keeps the fans quiet. I mean completely quiet. i'm building a really silent PC and I'm trying to eliminate every source of noise, hence why I set my G1's fans to 950 which is the best in my opinion.


Did you do that the same way that I posted a few posts ago? I don't like flashing card bioses much because of risk of bricking the card and might effect the warranty, but gigabyte have not left me with much choice as I cannot lower the fan speed any other way!

Extract existing bios with gpu-z (save a backup)

Use maxwell bios tweaker to change fan speeds and save new bios

Disable gtx 970 in device manager

flash new bios with NV flash

enable gtx 970 in device manager

reboot

Is it as simple as that?

If the card has a problem and I cannot flash the bios back before returning do you think gigabyte would not allow the RMA for just changing the fan speeds in bios?


----------



## Obyboby

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Nicholars*
> 
> Did you do that the same way that I posted a few posts ago? I don't like flashing card bioses much because of risk of bricking the card and might effect the warranty, but gigabyte have not left me with much choice as I cannot lower the fan speed any other way!
> 
> Extract existing bios with gpu-z (save a backup)
> 
> Use maxwell bios tweaker to change fan speeds and save new bios
> 
> Disable gtx 970 in device manager
> 
> flash new bios with NV flash
> 
> enable gtx 970 in device manager
> 
> reboot
> 
> Is it as simple as that?


It is, you are not dreaming









MAKE A BACKUP!!
Also, flashing is always risky, but I just like to live dangerously









To be even safer, run NVF with admin priviledges.
Remember I take no responsibility should anything go wrong


----------



## wraithvs83

Have a question for those who have *Gigabyte G1 GTX 970 in SLI*...

I've noticed in the NVIDIA control panel for SLI that the G1 only had the DVI-D port available, not the DVI-I.

Is that normal?

Thanks in advance.


----------



## annoyingnoob

Nicholars: I have flashed the BIOS in the method you describe, but the card is still buzzing. I hope you have better luck.

Obyboby: Thanks for the legitimate response. I haven't tried placing it under a stress test. I'll try that. I wasn't trying to cause an AMD/ATI vs Nvidia debate, but I was shocked at how any company could allow a card with a *minimum fan speed of 1,600 RPM* to be released on a card which costs *$500* in my country and is supposed to be top of the range. Now I see ATI has issues too. I will stick with budget components next time.


----------



## Blackspots

What's considered a "safe" overclock for the MSI Gaming 4G? The highest I did was +100MHz Core and +495MHz Memory. Seemed it got me some weird starburst type graphical corruption in Unigine. Mostly seems like it was caused by the memory overclock, because I backed the core down to +50MHz, and it didn't do it nearly as much.


----------



## Mytheos

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Nicholars*
> 
> Did you do that the same way that I posted a few posts ago? I don't like flashing card bioses much because of risk of bricking the card and might effect the warranty, but gigabyte have not left me with much choice as I cannot lower the fan speed any other way!
> 
> Extract existing bios with gpu-z (save a backup)
> 
> Use maxwell bios tweaker to change fan speeds and save new bios
> 
> Disable gtx 970 in device manager
> 
> flash new bios with NV flash
> 
> enable gtx 970 in device manager
> 
> reboot
> 
> Is it as simple as that?
> 
> If the card has a problem and I cannot flash the bios back before returning do you think gigabyte would not allow the RMA for just changing the fan speeds in bios?


Thats why they have multiple BIOS on the cards...if you screw up one, you can switch it over to another that works so you can fix the one you screwed up.


----------



## Nicholars

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mytheos*
> 
> Thats why they have multiple BIOS on the cards...if you screw up one, you can switch it over to another that works so you can fix the one you screwed up.


Mm but I meant if for example the card just died one day for some reason and then I could not get back into windows to reflash the bios, if I sent it back to gigabyte under RMA and they saw that I had flashed the bios (even though I am only changing fan speeds) I think that would void the warranty would it? Pretty annoying that I would have to void the warranty just to lower the fan speeds, they put all the effort into making the best 970 with all the nice components and gpu gauntlet and all this... and then lock the idle fan speed to 1550rpm lowest.... WHY is the main question.. just why did they do that?! I sent a ticket to gigabyte saying PLEASE release a bios with lower fan speeds that does not void warranty, I said if you do this you will sell more cards because people are buying asus and msi because the idle fan speeds are quieter.

It is a pretty stupid move by gigabyte because the fans at 1600rpm can keep my card under 70c for hours of gaming so why would i possibly need that speed for idle... Maybe the did it so that people cannot overheat the cards I don't know. I would say "sounds like an airport" is a bit of an exageration but if you have a quiet PC with 600rpm fans, then they are the loudest part or only part which is audible.


----------



## Mytheos

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Blackspots*
> 
> What's considered a "safe" overclock for the MSI Gaming 4G? The highest I did was +100MHz Core and +495MHz Memory. Seemed it got me some weird starburst type graphical corruption in Unigine. Mostly seems like it was caused by the memory overclock, because I backed the core down to +50MHz, and it didn't do it nearly as much.


Doing it at all, even a little bit that one time = Not Stable.

But so far as safe, you could max voltage and power and you arent going to have issues...as mentioned before people are using custom bios that are raising the voltage beyond what you can on a stock BIOS....most people are hitting around 1.25v on stock, and on Custom people reported testing @ 1.3v+ ( They also mentioned the software doesnt report voltage past 1.275 )

Keep in mind people are also increasing the watts on the PCI-E slot as well....

So I doubt you could harm the card on a stock BIOS even if you tried.


----------



## Mytheos

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *annoyingnoob*
> 
> Nicholars: I have flashed the BIOS in the method you describe, but the card is still buzzing. I hope you have better luck.
> 
> Obyboby: Thanks for the legitimate response. I haven't tried placing it under a stress test. I'll try that. I wasn't trying to cause an AMD/ATI vs Nvidia debate, but I was shocked at how any company could allow a card with a *minimum fan speed of 1,600 RPM* to be released on a card which costs *$500* in my country and is supposed to be top of the range. Now I see ATI has issues too. I will stick with budget components next time.


You should just RMA the card.

Coil Whine = Coil Vibration.

If you REALLY cant be bothered to RMA it and you want a possible solution...put a little super glue on the coils...which will dampen the vibrations and thus the whine...


----------



## Obyboby

I'm about to start testing my MSI gaming and Gigabyte G1 to find out which one is the best (and the luckiest). After that I will send back/sell the "weaker" one and maybe SLI the winning brand.
So far, with little testing, the MSI doesn't seem to be performing good







1500 MHz on stock voltage is on the edge of stability - even just 15 MHz will cause artifacts. The G1 seems fine at those clocks, but I need more testing for that. Wouldn't mind flashing a custom BIOS or increase voltages/wattage if that means getting a higher stable overclock.


----------



## Mytheos

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Nicholars*
> 
> Mm but I meant if for example the card just died one day for some reason and then I could not get back into windows to reflash the bios, if I sent it back to gigabyte under RMA and they saw that I had flashed the bios (even though I am only changing fan speeds) I think that would void the warranty would it? Pretty annoying that I would have to void the warranty just to lower the fan speeds, they put all the effort into making the best 970 with all the nice components and gpu gauntlet and all this... and then lock the idle fan speed to 1550rpm lowest.... WHY is the main question.. just why did they do that?! I sent a ticket to gigabyte saying PLEASE release a bios with lower fan speeds that does not void warranty, I said if you do this you will sell more cards because people are buying asus and msi because the idle fan speeds are quieter.
> 
> It is a pretty stupid move by gigabyte because the fans at 1600rpm can keep my card under 70c for hours of gaming so why would i possibly need that speed for idle... Maybe the did it so that people cannot overheat the cards I don't know. I would say "sounds like an airport" is a bit of an exageration but if you have a quiet PC with 600rpm fans, then they are the loudest part or only part which is audible.


I'd call and check or just look over their warranty...but you arent dealing with Gigabyte are you?

If you ordered it from newegg or amazon...I highly doubt they are going to know you flashed a BIOS.

However if you were past the return time from the place you purchased it and you ARE dealing with Gigabyte...then I'd call to be sure, or read the warranty over carefully.


----------



## Blackspots

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mytheos*
> 
> Doing it at all, even a little bit that one time = Not Stable.
> 
> But so far as safe, you could max voltage and power and you arent going to have issues...as mentioned before people are using custom bios that are raising the voltage beyond what you can on a stock BIOS....most people are hitting around 1.25v on stock, and on Custom people reported testing @ 1.3v+ ( They also mentioned the software doesnt report voltage past 1.275 )
> 
> Keep in mind people are also increasing the watts on the PCI-E slot as well....
> 
> So I doubt you could harm the card on a stock BIOS even if you tried.


How do you change the voltage? That option is unavailable in MSI Afterburner (slider is basically "grayed out") (I assume I have to install MSI Kombuster)


----------



## Mytheos

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Obyboby*
> 
> I'm about to start testing my MSI gaming and Gigabyte G1 to find out which one is the best (and the luckiest). After that I will send back/sell the "weaker" one and maybe SLI the winning brand.
> So far, with little testing, the MSI doesn't seem to be performing good
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 1500 MHz on stock voltage is on the edge of stability - even just 15 MHz will cause artifacts. The G1 seems fine at those clocks, but I need more testing for that. Wouldn't mind flashing a custom BIOS or increase voltages/wattage if that means getting a higher stable overclock.


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Blackspots*
> 
> How do you change the voltage? That option is unavailable in MSI Afterburner (slider is basically "grayed out") (I assume I have to install MSI Kombuster)


You have to go into the setting and check - Unlock Voltage Control


----------



## annoyingnoob

Hi guys. I have flashed the my Gigabyte G1 Gaming again with the original BIOS. Can I get it replaced now? Please help.


----------



## illusion1

Hey guys, I'm trying to OC my card and I actually managed to push my core clock to 1606mhz, but my memory just keeps lagging behind. Even with milder core clocks I can't put more than +200 to the memory without getting instability, increasing the voltage etc does nothing to help.

Atm, this is what I've managed to get while being somewhat stable (things are crashing randomly rather than right away):


The only way to make it stable is by lowering the mem clock to stock. How much performance can I get by trying to push the mem limits? Because if its a minor thing I might just keep my core clock OC and just forget about the memory.


----------



## doc2142

Seeing how the 970 is in the r9 290x range, would you guys still go for 970 or 290x?

I bought a 290 that I had a problem with the blackscreen so I returned it, now I am conflicted with the price drop of the 290x on which one to get. My heart was set on the 970 until the price drop.

Keep in mind that I only game at 1080p.


----------



## Snuckie7

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ideaidea*
> 
> Well, they have a pretty low amount of CUDAs compared to previous cards. Kinda different architecture that is probably not so well suited for yesturday's benchmarks.


That's very interesting. I guess the CUDA cores were designed more for gaming in mind?


----------



## frag06

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *doc2142*
> 
> Seeing how the 970 is in the r9 290x range, would you guys still go for 970 or 290x?
> 
> I bought a 290 that I had a problem with the blackscreen so I returned it, now I am conflicted with the price drop of the 290x on which one to get. My heart was set on the 970 until the price drop.
> 
> Keep in mind that I only game at 1080p.


Unless you can find a great deal on a Tri-X or Vapor-X (under $300), go for the 970.


----------



## jlhawn

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *illusion1*
> 
> Hey guys, I'm trying to OC my card and I actually managed to push my core clock to 1606mhz, but my memory just keeps lagging behind. Even with milder core clocks I can't put more than +200 to the memory without getting instability, increasing the voltage etc does nothing to help.
> 
> Atm, this is what I've managed to get while being somewhat stable (things are crashing randomly rather than right away):
> 
> 
> The only way to make it stable is by lowering the mem clock to stock. How much performance can I get by trying to push the mem limits? Because if its a minor thing I might just keep my core clock OC and just forget about the memory.


when I have my gpu overclocked for 1605mhz I have the memory set at +500 with afterburner, that puts the memory at over 2000mhz


----------



## iSlayer

Got an MSI GTX 970, any of their software for it worth installing?


----------



## frag06

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *iSlayer*
> 
> Got an MSI GTX 970, any of their software for it worth installing?


Just AB.


----------



## Warden Jax

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Warden Jax*
> 
> Hello all,
> 
> I have a question regarding the fans that are on the Gigabyte Gaming G1 model and on the MSI Gaming 4G model.
> 
> Can anyone tell me if the fans that are on these 2 models are easy to lubricate from the back side, example is there any hole in the back of the fan under the sticker where you could put fine oil to the rotor shaft ?
> 
> Feel free to post pictures too
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks in advance.


Bump !

Nobody has time to post some photos with the back of the fans(no stickers) for these 2 video cards ?


----------



## Blackspots

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mytheos*
> 
> You have to go into the setting and check - Unlock Voltage Control


So, how would I know what's the best extra voltage to set it at per given mHz overclock on the core?

I'm curious what others have their MSI Gaming 4G set at? (perhaps I should go read up on an overclocking guide for this video card)


----------



## Snuckie7

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Blackspots*
> 
> So, how would I know what's the best extra voltage to set it at per given mHz overclock on the core?
> 
> I'm curious what others have their MSI Gaming 4G set at? (perhaps I should go read up on an overclocking guide for this video card)


Depends on the card.

I'm sitting at 1501 MHz core with no voltage offset.


----------



## iSlayer

I've started overclocking (using afterburner), currently sitting at 1571.7MHz, stability testing with the Heaven benchmark. Have I won the silicon lottery a second time?

Edit: SHE'S STABLE! WOOOOOH


----------



## AngryGoldfish

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *doc2142*
> 
> Seeing how the 970 is in the r9 290x range, would you guys still go for 970 or 290x?
> 
> I bought a 290 that I had a problem with the blackscreen so I returned it, now I am conflicted with the price drop of the 290x on which one to get. My heart was set on the 970 until the price drop.
> 
> Keep in mind that I only game at 1080p.


The 8GB 290X in Crossfire with water blocks is a beastly setup for 1080p surround or 2K, but for anything at 1080p in a single card setup the 970 is superior. More manageable thermals, lower power consumption, faster speeds, better future support, cheaper.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Warden Jax*
> 
> Bump !
> 
> Nobody has time to post some photos with the back of the fans(no stickers) for these 2 video cards ?


Emmm... I'm pretty sure someone did. Maybe you didn't see it?


----------



## ideaidea

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Snuckie7*
> 
> That's very interesting. I guess the CUDA cores were designed more for gaming in mind?


Just look at the futuremarks. They show 20 FPS on top cards with crappy graphics, but are stacked with fancy shaders and other stuff that is never used in real games, exactly because it gives 20 FPS and is not necessary.

The games are after all optimized to give the best picture possible with lowest amount of resources. Benchmarks often stack next gen (™) effects.


----------



## Andrewuk1990

So guys, after a lot of headaches I finally got my GPU BIOS settings to work out for me. I flashed my own custom bios (with boost 2.0 disabled) on my MSI GTX 970 4G card. Rough settings in 3d mode are 1.25v @ 1570mhz core, 7800mhz VRAM. The TDP is unlocked to a max of 300 but I've only ever see it spike to 80% on occasion. It is totally stable - never crashes or artefacts on any game I have tried so far or in benchmarks and the core clock & voltage is solid.

Rest of system fyi is:
CPU Intel i7 5820k @ 4.2ghz on Water
16GB Corsair Dominator RAM @ 2666mhz
MSI X99s Gaming 9 Mobo

Info below of my Unigine score on Extreme preset.


----------



## KoolDrew

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Snuckie7*
> 
> Depends on the card.
> 
> I'm sitting at 1501 MHz core with no voltage offset.


Same here. See what you can get on stock volts first and go from there.


----------



## CrazyNightOwl

Got an MSi 970 4GD5 OC with a blower tonight for about 290 euros. Well, honestly, I'm a bit disapppointed with the blower motor being really loud at idle. I can easily hear it over the CPU fan. Haven't installed the driver or MSI afterburner yet, so I hope it's running at higher RPM's than it's expected to run at when in the desktop mode, but if it's not, and that's how it sounds, this is a major disappointment. It's not "quiet" by any means, contrary to the reviews =(


----------



## xliquidx

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *CrazyNightOwl*
> 
> Got an MSi 970 4GD5 OC with a blower tonight for about 290 euros. Well, honestly, I'm a bit disapppointed with the blower motor being really loud at idle. I can easily hear it over the CPU fan. Haven't installed the driver or MSI afterburner yet, so I hope it's running at higher RPM's than it's expected to run at when in the desktop mode, but if it's not, and that's how it sounds, this is a major disappointment. It's not "quiet" by any means, contrary to the reviews =(


Wait until you at least install the drivers and afterburner. The fan on my G1 spins up really loud when I remove the drivers until I reinstall for some reason


----------



## xliquidx

I've settled on 1450mhz core and 7800 memory for my SLI 970s for the time being with both bios locked at 1.2180 3d volts. Both cards have Samsung memory but anything over 7800 starts to glitch in random games. Temps are topping out at about 75deg for the top card and 65 bottom, that was in a very warm room with the heater on. Don't usually see over 70 otherwise. I'm sure I could push to 1500+ for the core but I don't really think its worth the extra volts. Probably need 1.23v or more.


----------



## zeeee4

Hey guys im new to this bios flashing thing but can someone point me in the direction for THE BIOS OF MY EXACT CARD? I HAVE AN EVGA 970 ACX 1.0 <-- need the bios for this or can i mod my own bios to unlock voltage control because currently it WILL NOT GO OVER THE STOCK VOLTAGE EVEN IF I TURN IT UP FROM AFTERBURNER OR PRECISION X


----------



## TahoeDust

Just got an update from UPS and they moved my delivery date for my second 970 from Monday to tomorrow....sweet.


----------



## jlhawn

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TahoeDust*
> 
> Just got an update from UPS and they moved my delivery date for my second 970 from Monday to tomorrow....sweet.










very good being a holiday today.


----------



## Hequaqua

Well....after trying several different settings, I think I found the most stable numbers for my MSI GTX970 G card.

While my card will hit about 1573mhz, it seems that it clocks itself down to about 1541mhz. I doesn't matter if I adjust the voltage or not. It will peak @ 1.250, but only briefly. I got it stable at these settings:
Voltage: Default
Power Limit: 105 (I think) I may have left it at 100.
Core: +197
Memory: +500
Fan: Custom Curve

This what those numbers gave me after playing BF4 for about 15-20 mins:



1525mhz Core
8000mhz Memory
Max temp: 60°(C)
Voltage: 1.225

All of those stayed steady throughout the session. No crashes/artifacts. You can see that I averaged 143fps. I think I have my video settings in BF4 to Custom(all high, AA turned off @1920x1080).

GPU-Z list this card as 1114mhz Default Clock, and 1253mhz Boost. This card actually boosts itself to 1328mhz.

In the end that is a 14.8% OC of the boost, and about a 21% OC over GPU-Z reported boost clock. All in all...not bad. I'm sure that if I were to unlock the BIOS, I could get more out of this card. I've seen a myriad of numbers on this thread. I really haven't seen a lot for my particular card, a few. Most seem to be the GB or EVGA cards.

For those who may wonder, my card has a ASIC of 70.7, and Samsung RAM.

Now....if I can just figure out to OC my CPU!!! I know nothing about that. I will check some different threads for that.


----------



## jlhawn

anyone have an idea on why this would happen?
my cpu is overclocked to 3.33ghz ( it's a i7 970 6 core 3.20ghz stock) and my gpu is overclocked to a boost of 1605mhz, when I run a benchmark program everything runs fine,
so I overclock my cpu to 3.88ghz and my gpu is still at the 1605mhz then I run a benchmark program and the program locks up 5 seconds in
and gives no error, I have to ctrl alt del and close the program in task manager.
event viewer shows nothing to explain it, and there is no nvidia driver crash detected as event viewer is not showing a TDR for the nvidia driver,
in fact there is no mention of nvidia at all in event viewer so I know it's not my gpu driver. also if I run prime 95 or intel burn test it's passes no problem,
it's as if valley and heaven 4.0 don't like my cpu at 3.88ghz and I don't understand it as they are gpu benchmarking programs and not cpu.
if anyone has any input on this please do share.
thanks.


----------



## jlhawn

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Hequaqua*
> 
> Well....after trying several different settings, I think I found the most stable numbers for my MSI GTX970 G card.
> 
> While my card will hit about 1573mhz, it seems that it clocks itself down to about 1541mhz. I doesn't matter if I adjust the voltage or not. It will peak @ 1.250, but only briefly. I got it stable at these settings:
> Voltage: Default
> Power Limit: 105 (I think) I may have left it at 100.
> Core: +197
> Memory: +500
> Fan: Custom Curve
> 
> This what those numbers gave me after playing BF4 for about 15-20 mins:
> 
> 
> 
> 1525mhz Core
> 8000mhz Memory
> Max temp: 60°(C)
> Voltage: 1.225
> 
> All of those stayed steady throughout the session. No crashes/artifacts. You can see that I averaged 143fps. I think I have my video settings in BF4 to Custom(all high, AA turned off @1920x1080).
> 
> GPU-Z list this card as 1114mhz Default Clock, and 1253mhz Boost. This card actually boosts itself to 1328mhz.
> 
> In the end that is a 14.8% OC of the boost, and about a 21% OC over GPU-Z reported boost clock. All in all...not bad. I'm sure that if I were to unlock the BIOS, I could get more out of this card. I've seen a myriad of numbers on this thread. I really haven't seen a lot for my particular card, a few. Most seem to be the GB or EVGA cards.
> 
> For those who may wonder, my card has a ASIC of 70.7, and Samsung RAM.
> 
> Now....if I can just figure out to OC my CPU!!! I know nothing about that. I will check some different threads for that.


I think those are very nice numbers you have there,
for your cpu, does your bios have any pre-programed overclock settings? if so try them, most have about 2 pre-programed. mine has 1 to put my cpu at 3.33ghz and 1 for 3.88ghz, stock is 3.20ghz.


----------



## Hequaqua

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jlhawn*
> 
> I think those are very nice numbers you have there,
> for your cpu, does your bios have any pre-programed overclock settings? if so try them, most have about 2 pre-programed. mine has 1 to put my cpu at 3.33ghz and 1 for 3.88ghz, stock is 3.20ghz.


It does. It took the cpu to 3.9ghz. I have changed the multiplier to 42 and hit 4.2ghz. I haven't messed with Vcore and all of that. I'm new to OC'ing the CPU other than the preset and changing the multiplier. I actually hit 1573 Core on the 970. While it did hit 1573, it wasn't able to stay there. It will clock itself down to about 1541mhz.

This is what that produced on Firestrike:



I have had the CPU @4.3ghz. I tried 4.4ghz, but it won't boot to the desktop. I think it will, once I figure out what the hell I'm doing....lol


----------



## jlhawn

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Hequaqua*
> 
> It does. It took the cpu to 3.9ghz. I have changed the multiplier to 42 and hit 4.2ghz. I haven't messed with Vcore and all of that. I'm new to OC'ing the CPU other than the preset and changing the multiplier. I actually hit 1573 Core on the 970. While it did hit 1573, it wasn't able to stay there. It will clock itself down to about 1541mhz.
> 
> This is what that produced on Firestrike:
> 
> 
> 
> I have had the CPU @4.3ghz. I tried 4.4ghz, but it won't boot to the desktop. I think it will, once I figure out what the hell I'm doing....lol


yeah I don't know much about cpu overclocking, but I'm pretty good with gpu's.
cpu's for some reason I can only use the pre programed overclocks, if I input my own even with step by step instructions from someone I always get
a bad overclock warning from windows on bootup and then a few of my programs won't even run. must be my crappy motherboard even though through
research my Sabertooth X58 is suppose to be a great overclocker but, I don't think so.


----------



## Hequaqua

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jlhawn*
> 
> yeah I don't know much about cpu overclocking, but I'm pretty good with gpu's.
> cpu's for some reason I can only use the pre programed overclocks, if I input my own even with step by step instructions from someone I always get
> a bad overclock warning from windows on bootup and then a few of my programs won't even run. must be my crappy motherboard even though through
> research my Sabertooth X58 is suppose to be a great overclocker but, I don't think so.


I'm in the same boat....lol

I just ran Firestrike with my stable settings, and my CPU @4.3ghz. I'm using the 344.80 driver package.

http://www.3dmark.com/3dm/4861145

Here is the data from this run:


----------



## jlhawn

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Hequaqua*
> 
> I'm in the same boat....lol
> 
> I just ran Firestrike with my stable settings, and my CPU @4.3ghz. I'm using the 344.80 driver package.
> 
> http://www.3dmark.com/3dm/4861145
> 
> Here is the data from this run:


I would say the 13604 graphics score is darn good, better than mine.
I just don't understand why my 2.0 pci-e and 6 core i7 holds back my scores as
I have read lot's of user's say a 3.0 pci-e gpu has such little performance loss in a
2.0 pci-e motherboard that you can really notice, well I sure can.
but what really matters to me is my games run fantastic with my gpu, so I'm happy.
mid 2015 and I'll be putting together a new system anyway.


----------



## CODELESS

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Warden Jax*
> 
> Bump !
> 
> Nobody has time to post some photos with the back of the fans(no stickers) for these 2 video cards ?


I posted pics yesterday but my post was removed coz it had a swer word in it , I said *some* My Life in abreviated form and the whole post get deleted. Why they just don't remove the part that's affensive I do not know , and now I'm on my iphone and can't attach pictures


----------



## Blackspots

I've decided I'm going to keep my overclock at +172MHz Core and +495MHz Memory with no extra voltage. Not sure what's up with Unigine Valley not liking the overclock of at lease +50 core with its weird purple starburst like graphical errors. Otherwise, everything else runs fine at the above overclock. (even maxes at 55C (63C in Unigine)


----------



## CODELESS

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Warden Jax*
> 
> Bump !
> 
> Nobody has time to post some photos with the back of the fans(no stickers) for these 2 video cards ?


ok, here are the Pics of the Gigabyte GTX 970 G1 Gaming


----------



## Warden Jax

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *CODELESS*
> 
> ok, here are the Pics of the Gigabyte GTX 970 G1 Gaming


Thank you for your photos !!!

Can someone post similar photos for MSI GTX 970 Gaming 4G fans also ? Pretty please







?


----------



## Obyboby

Just ordered my second G1 and sent back an MSI Gaming - G1 should be here by Monday







Hopefully it will have a nice ASIC and Samsung memory


----------



## Team Grinder

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jlhawn*
> 
> anyone have an idea on why this would happen?
> my cpu is overclocked to 3.33ghz ( it's a i7 970 6 core 3.20ghz stock) and my gpu is overclocked to a boost of 1605mhz, when I run a benchmark program everything runs fine,
> so I overclock my cpu to 3.88ghz and my gpu is still at the 1605mhz then I run a benchmark program and the program locks up 5 seconds in
> and gives no error, I have to ctrl alt del and close the program in task manager.
> event viewer shows nothing to explain it, and there is no nvidia driver crash detected as event viewer is not showing a TDR for the nvidia driver,
> in fact there is no mention of nvidia at all in event viewer so I know it's not my gpu driver. also if I run prime 95 or intel burn test it's passes no problem,
> it's as if valley and heaven 4.0 don't like my cpu at 3.88ghz and I don't understand it as they are gpu benchmarking programs and not cpu.
> if anyone has any input on this please do share.
> thanks.


To keep it brief since its a graphics card thread I will to to simplify. When you use BCLK overclocking it actually overclocks everything hence your memory, sata ports and PCI-E slots will overclock as well. Thats why your getting a lock up or errors. You need to add QPI, ICH, PCI-E and DRAM voltage to it stabilizes the system as a whole. Where as with multiplier you set the multi at whatever you like, then set xmp and set a few voltages and your done. That way doesn't touch other areas of the board. From memory ICH was 1.2v for me and PCI-E was set to 102-103. Don't go over 110 for PCI-E or you will fry something. Can't remember some overclocker pointed it out to me. Once your stable with your overclock you then need to re test your graphics card. You may need to go one bin higher on graphics card voltage if your @ 4GHz on the CPU.


----------



## Mytheos

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Blackspots*
> 
> So, how would I know what's the best extra voltage to set it at per given mHz overclock on the core?
> 
> I'm curious what others have their MSI Gaming 4G set at? (perhaps I should go read up on an overclocking guide for this video card)


Well considering you cant really hurt these cards with Stock Bios...

I would just max voltage and power, and find what you can get stable...then slowly reduce voltage to see whats the lowest voltage you can keep your max stable OC.

And really thats just to lower heat and save electricity...less voltage should extend the life of the card as well, but I dont think it is going to matter much unless you plan on keeping it for 10 years.

Having voltage higher than you need it isnt going to hurt anything as long as heat is under control....and these cards stay VERY cool....

Usually the trouble with OCing is heat, and you can only take voltage and TDP as high as temp allows....but with these card temp isnt an issue...its mainly the BIOS locking the TDP and voltage, which is primarily why people use the custom BIOS, so as to increase the TDP ( Power ) of the card and the +Voltage.


----------



## jprovido

is this a good overclocker?

did not crank up the memory too much because I'm not seeing any performance increase. core clock goes upto 1544Mhz. I was wondering what is the average OC for a gtx 970.


----------



## istudy92

Hey guys WUD UP

I have few questions :

1) MSI 970 the red one 4g, is there a specific bios flash to use to OC it? (Is it stable, or in beta stages)

2) Is there a way to remove boost from the cards to keep it stable? (Or boost clocks dont matter? I had 780 and bios flash would remove boost not sure how it translates)

3) [email protected] question: Why am I getting 65-70k points a day, when its not OC and before I would be hitting 250k a day? client-type beta, and advance didnt do anything. Any ideas?


----------



## Mytheos

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jprovido*
> 
> is this a good overclocker?
> 
> did not crank up the memory too much because I'm not seeing any performance increase. core clock goes upto 1544Mhz. I was wondering what is the average OC for a gtx 970.


Mainly depends on brand...there is a large variance in TDP.

The best can hit the 1600/8000 range.

The memory just seems like luck of the draw....some people can bump it to 8000 without even upping the power or voltage, others cant hardly bump it to 7250 when maxed.

But most seem to hit 1500 on the GPU...certain brands push to get there and others sail past that mark effortlessly.

I'd call 1500/7500 average maybe?


----------



## jprovido

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mytheos*
> 
> Mainly depends on brand...there is a large variance in TDP.
> 
> The best can hit the 1600/8000 range.
> 
> The memory just seems like luck of the draw....some people can bump it to 8000 without even upping the power or voltage, others cant hardly bump it to 7250 when maxed.
> 
> But most seem to hit 1500 on the GPU...certain brands push to get there and others sail past that mark effortlessly.
> 
> I'd call 1500/7500 average maybe?


mine can do 7700 memory but opted to just keep it down at a random number (i started seeing some irregularities at heaven benchmark) I'm at 1555 now with the stock bios. seems stable







I'll keep working on it


----------



## TopicClocker

Hey everyone!

What memory chips appear to overclock better on average? I've seen both Hynix and Samsung at 8Ghz, and both Hynix and Samsung struggling to clock near it.

But from the what I've seen the Samsungs are one of the top clockers.

I was a bit disappointed that mine has Hynix, but the Core clocks past 1550Mhz so I'm happy.


----------



## Blackspots

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TopicClocker*
> 
> Hey everyone!
> 
> What memory chips appear to overclock better on average? I've seen both Hynix and Samsung at 8Ghz, and both Hynix and Samsung struggling to clock near it.
> 
> But from the what I've seen the Samsungs are one of the top clockers.
> 
> I was a bit disappointed that mine has Hynix, but the Core clocks past 1550Mhz so I'm happy.


The MSI Gaming 4G has Hynix, and I can overclock the RAM to 2GHz (8GHz effective) with no problem. I can probably go over this too. I have the core set to 1500MHz too with no extra voltage.


----------



## Nestala

Finally had time to oc the card. Managed to push the card to 1543MHz core and 8000 MHz clock @ 1.2310 V.


----------



## Obyboby

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Blackspots*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *TopicClocker*
> 
> Hey everyone!
> 
> What memory chips appear to overclock better on average? I've seen both Hynix and Samsung at 8Ghz, and both Hynix and Samsung struggling to clock near it.
> 
> But from the what I've seen the Samsungs are one of the top clockers.
> 
> I was a bit disappointed that mine has Hynix, but the Core clocks past 1550Mhz so I'm happy.
> 
> 
> 
> The MSI Gaming 4G has Hynix, and I can overclock the RAM to 2GHz (8GHz effective) with no problem. I can probably go over this too. I have the core set to 1500MHz too with no extra voltage.
Click to expand...

The MSI I have here is able to handle 1500 core and 8000 mem too, but I'm sending it back because I prefer the G1. Purchased a second one which should be here by Monday and then I think I will SLI them at 1500/8000 on stock Volts, with lowered fan RPM at idle.


----------



## Panoptic

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *CrazyNightOwl*
> 
> Got an MSi 970 4GD5 OC with a blower tonight for about 290 euros. Well, honestly, I'm a bit disapppointed with the blower motor being really loud at idle. I can easily hear it over the CPU fan. Haven't installed the driver or MSI afterburner yet, so I hope it's running at higher RPM's than it's expected to run at when in the desktop mode, but if it's not, and that's how it sounds, this is a major disappointment. It's not "quiet" by any means, contrary to the reviews =(


I have a PNY 970 that came with the blower cooler, and while it was louder than I was used to, the quality of the noise is what bugged me the most. It was really raspy and buzzy, so it was very distinct, even before it ramped up. I ended up putting a Prolimatech MK-26 on mine, but needed to put a fan over the VRMs specifically to get it to run stable.


----------



## jlhawn

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Team Grinder*
> 
> To keep it brief since its a graphics card thread I will to to simplify. When you use BCLK overclocking it actually overclocks everything hence your memory, sata ports and PCI-E slots will overclock as well. Thats why your getting a lock up or errors. You need to add QPI, ICH, PCI-E and DRAM voltage to it stabilizes the system as a whole. Where as with multiplier you set the multi at whatever you like, then set xmp and set a few voltages and your done. That way doesn't touch other areas of the board. From memory ICH was 1.2v for me and PCI-E was set to 102-103. Don't go over 110 for PCI-E or you will fry something. Can't remember some overclocker pointed it out to me. Once your stable with your overclock you then need to re test your graphics card. You may need to go one bin higher on graphics card voltage if your @ 4GHz on the CPU.


thanks for the tips as I was not aware of some of them.
+rep. my only confusion is why does only heaven a valley lock up? and it's only the programs not my system, and the screen does not go black.


----------



## Blackspots

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Obyboby*
> 
> The MSI I have here is able to handle 1500 core and 8000 mem too, but I'm sending it back because I prefer the G1. Purchased a second one which should be here by Monday and then I think I will SLI them at 1500/8000 on stock Volts, with lowered fan RPM at idle.


I'm guessing the only reason you are switching to the G1 is because the VRM cooler is integrated into the cooling system? (Despite its lower total TDP)


----------



## jprovido

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TopicClocker*
> 
> Hey everyone!
> 
> What memory chips appear to overclock better on average? I've seen both Hynix and Samsung at 8Ghz, and both Hynix and Samsung struggling to clock near it.
> 
> But from the what I've seen the Samsungs are one of the top clockers.
> 
> I was a bit disappointed that mine has Hynix, but the Core clocks past 1550Mhz so I'm happy.


mine is samsung and it sucks. my core clocks go past 1550mhz as well which is great


----------



## TopicClocker

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Blackspots*
> 
> The MSI Gaming 4G has Hynix, and I can overclock the RAM to 2GHz (8GHz effective) with no problem. I can probably go over this too. I have the core set to 1500MHz too with no extra voltage.


Awesome! On stock voltage mine was going past 1550MHz!
These cards clock really well!

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Obyboby*
> 
> The MSI I have here is able to handle 1500 core and 8000 mem too, but I'm sending it back because I prefer the G1. Purchased a second one which should be here by Monday and then I think I will SLI them at 1500/8000 on stock Volts, with lowered fan RPM at idle.


Awesome!

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jprovido*
> 
> mine is samsung and it sucks. my core clocks go past 1550mhz as well which is great


Awesome core clocks! That's a shame about your memory clocks, it probably doesn't matter too much with our core clocks over 1550MHz.


----------



## Nestala

Tried a bit more and I'm now stable with 1543 / 8000. Can't get it higher ._.


----------



## Obyboby

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Blackspots*
> 
> I'm guessing the only reason you are switching to the G1 is because the VRM cooler is integrated into the cooling system? (Despite its lower total TDP)


Also because I prefer two have two cards that look the same. I ordered an MSI just to decided which one I wanted to go with. And now that I tried both I can happily take my pick


----------



## reg66

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Obyboby*
> 
> yes sir. I suggest trying 950 as RPM01 value. Works like a charm on mine, and I can't hear the fans anymore at idle


what software are you using to edit the bios? i've downloaded maxwell bios tweaker 1.3.0 but can only change the percentages of min fan speed and max fan speed. nothing in there of RPM01 values


----------



## SlayeCohenX

Hello guys, I was considering upgrade my FX 8350 to a intel I7 4790k but in my country it is VERY expensive 415USD when it is "Cheap", so i got a FX 9590 very cheap, like 200USD and i wanna know if my Corsair 850w can handle a SLI 970 Gigabyte Windforce (not G1) or do i need to upgrade my power source ? Thanks in advance guys









I don't plain to do any OC with this Corsair TX850 and the 9590, but i could run my FX 8350 at @4.8ghz with 3 way SLI gtx 760 (2x gigabyte and a EVGA) with this power supply, so keep that in mind please.


----------



## HAL900

upgrade upgrade . Fx is rubbish


----------



## jlhawn

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SlayeCohenX*
> 
> Hello guys, I was considering upgrade my FX 8350 to a intel I7 4790k but in my country it is VERY expensive 415USD when it is "Cheap", so i got a FX 9590 very cheap, like 200USD and i wanna know if my Corsair 850w can handle a SLI 970 Gigabyte Windforce (not G1) or do i need to upgrade my power source ? Thanks in advance guys
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I don't plain to do any OC with this Corsair TX850 and the 9590, but i could run my FX 8350 at @4.8ghz with 3 way SLI gtx 760 (2x gigabyte and a EVGA) with this power supply, so keep that in mind please.


you can overclock the cpu and gpu with 850w psu, but if you go 3 way sli I would get a 1000w or more.


----------



## Obyboby

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *reg66*
> 
> what software are you using to edit the bios? i've downloaded maxwell bios tweaker 1.3.0 but can only change the percentages of min fan speed and max fan speed. nothing in there of RPM01 values


That version is outdated sir, upgrade to 1.36









http://s000.tinyupload.com/?file_id=20452412113252167135


----------



## SlayeCohenX

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Obyboby*
> 
> That version is outdated sir, upgrade to 1.36
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> http://s000.tinyupload.com/?file_id=20452412113252167135


Thank you sir









I'm gonna keep that in mind


----------



## reg66

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Obyboby*
> 
> That version is outdated sir, upgrade to 1.36
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> http://s000.tinyupload.com/?file_id=20452412113252167135


thank you, +rep

my G1 bios shows RPM01 1100, but my fans run at 33/34%, 1700 rpm or so @ idle. should i only alter RPM01 to 950, or should i change the percentage too, currently it's 33%min


----------



## TahoeDust

Got my second EVGA SSC 970 today. Zoom zoom!


----------



## Obfuscator

Well, I just ordered a GTX 970 and I should receive it next week. I had wanted the GIGABYTE GV-N970G1 card, but I was concerned that it would fit in my case due to the length, so I ended up going with the MSI GTX 970 GAMING 4G Golden Edition instead. I have never owned a MSI card before, so I hope this one works out.


----------



## TahoeDust

I do have one question though. Is it normal for them not to drop to a low clock idle speed? They just hang ~1190MHz...


----------



## HAL900

http://www.3dmark.com/3dm/4867931
good clock


----------



## jomoe

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TahoeDust*
> 
> I do have one question though. Is it normal for them not to drop to a low clock idle speed? They just hang ~1190MHz...


if i change the power settings in the nivida control panel to performance it makes my card sit at 1304 mhz constant. itl go into boost wen needed.


----------



## Mr Nightman

Which 970's you all using? Between msi, gb, asus and evga, any one I should lean towards? My xfx pro 550w is plenty for my [email protected] and a 970 isnt it?


----------



## jlhawn

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mr Nightman*
> 
> Which 970's you all using? Between msi, gb, asus and evga, any one I should lean towards? My xfx pro 550w is plenty for my [email protected] and a 970 isnt it?


they are rated in this order of the top 3 with number 1 being the best.

1 Gigabyte G1 Gaming (I have)
2 MSI Gaming
3 ASUS Strix

PNY and EVGA are last, Zotac is okay and I would put it at #4


----------



## Mr Nightman

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jlhawn*
> 
> they are rated in this order of the top 3 with number 1 being the best.
> 
> 1 Gigabyte G1 Gaming (I have)
> 2 MSI Gaming
> 3 ASUS Strix
> 
> PNY and EVGA are last, Zotac is okay and I would put it at #4


i see, I currently have a windforce 7950, was thinking of sticking with gb, but part of me wanted to try msi next... decisions man lol


----------



## jlhawn

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mr Nightman*
> 
> i see, I currently have a windforce 7950, was thinking of sticking with gb, but part of me wanted to try msi next... decisions man lol


this is my very first Gigabyte and I am very pleased with it, I have had it almost 2 months and to be honest
it is the best Brand of Graphics card I have ever owned.


----------



## Mr Nightman

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jlhawn*
> 
> this is my very first Gigabyte and I am very pleased with it, I have had it almost 2 months and to be honest
> it is the best Brand of Graphics card I have ever owned.


any idea on this msi model?

dont think its a frozr but still seems decent


----------



## DustDevil

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mr Nightman*
> 
> any idea on this msi model?
> 
> dont think its a frozr but still seems decent


Looks like the GTX 970 4GD5T OC MSI 970 GTX


----------



## jlhawn

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mr Nightman*
> 
> any idea on this msi model?
> 
> dont think its a frozr but still seems decent


pretty close to the other MSI cards just not as high of a factory overclock, and the cooler is not as beefy, just like the 2 Gigabyte
cards where one has a 4 heatpipe cooler and the other has a 2 heatpipe cooler.
here are customer reviews on it.
looks like a good graphics card.
http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16814127833


----------



## frag06

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mr Nightman*
> 
> any idea on this msi model?
> 
> dont think its a frozr but still seems decent


It's the same PCB, but the cooler isn't very good (cheaper parts used).

If you plan on watercooling, it would be a good purchase. If you're going to use the stock cooler, spend the extra few dollars and get the Gaming edition.

Edit: The PCB is the same (someone here compared them) except for the power connectors. This model uses two six pins, instead of a six and eight pin.


----------



## Team Grinder

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jlhawn*
> 
> thanks for the tips as I was not aware of some of them.
> +rep. my only confusion is why does only heaven a valley lock up? and it's only the programs not my system, and the screen does not go black.


Thanks for the rep. You should get your max overclock on your system first. When your happy then spend the time to do your card. From what I've seen lock ups mean not enough voltage or too much, because of the system overclock. Start at default the raise clocks on default voltage to see where your max is. If you need voltage the go up one bin. Then test for stability again. 3DMark 11 should be crashing for you as well. Back down the clocks and see where your stable. Then if temps are you and you want to add voltage then continue testing for stability with the added voltage. Valley I have noticed if the overclock is bad but not really bad it will black screen and change the overclock back to default values and continue benching at default values. Heaven just locks up. Hope this helps







Let us know what happens


----------



## jlhawn

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *frag06*
> 
> It's the same PCB, but the cooler isn't very good (cheaper parts used).
> 
> If you plan on watercooling, it would be a good purchase. If you're going to use the stock cooler, spend the extra few dollars and get the Gaming edition.
> 
> Edit: The PCB is the same (someone here compared them) except for the power connectors. This model uses two six pins, instead of a six and eight pin.


yep the next model up is only $10 more for the Gaming edition.
http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16814127832


----------



## jlhawn

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Team Grinder*
> 
> From what I've seen lock ups mean not enough voltage. 3DMark 11 should be crashing for you as well. Back down the clocks and see where your stable. Then if temps are you and you want to add voltage then continue testing for stability with the added voltage. Valley I have noticed if the overclock is bad but not really bad it will black screen and change the overclock back to default values and continue benching at default values. Heaven just locks up. Hope this helps
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Let us know what happens


well see it only does this if my cpu is overclocked to 3.88ghz, if my cpu is at 3.66ghz or 3.20ghz everything is perfect,
even with the gpu overclocked to 1.6ghz. valley and heaven just freeze but still have music playing and display showing and my mouse and keyboard function, 3DMark runs good also.
I think I will uninstall the 2 programs and reinstall them and run again, I think I read this somewhere about a year ago, but not positive.
I'll post my results.


----------



## jprovido

I want to go past the voltage lock. anyone knows any guides/link I can upgrade the bios pref inside windows


----------



## Mr Nightman

thanks guys, ended up with a reference 970 for 315 with my friends best buy discount, no shipping needed, plus dat titan cooler is pretty awesome


----------



## jlhawn

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mr Nightman*
> 
> thanks guys, ended up with a reference 970 for 315 with my friends best buy discount, no shipping needed, plus dat titan cooler is pretty awesome


yes those Titan coolers are very nice, lot's better than the black VHS tape looking blower coolers.
have fun with it, and you can get all the overclocking help you want right here, that's if you need any.


----------



## Mr Nightman

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jlhawn*
> 
> yes those Titan coolers are very nice, lot's better than the black VHS tape looking blower coolers.
> have fun with it, and you can get all the overclocking help you want right here, that's if you need any.


haha i will def put her to use, may my hd 7950 keep on in my bros rig (hes goin to my old 7950 from a gtx 460, huge upgrade there lol)


----------



## TahoeDust

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jomoe*
> 
> if i change the power settings in the nivida control panel to performance it makes my card sit at 1304 mhz constant. itl go into boost wen needed.


Thanks man. That took care of it.

These things scale impressively well...

Firestrike single 970:
http://www.3dmark.com/fs/3248365


Firestrike SLI 970s:
http://www.3dmark.com/fs/3340918


I am not sure why I started getting the timing error...if anyone has insight let me know.

Unigine Valley single 970:


Unigine Valley SLI 970s:


----------



## jlhawn

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TahoeDust*
> 
> Thanks man. That took care of it.
> 
> These things scale impressively well...
> 
> Firestrike single 970:
> http://www.3dmark.com/fs/3248365
> 
> 
> Firestrike SLI 970s:
> http://www.3dmark.com/fs/3340918
> 
> 
> I am not sure why I started getting the timing error...if anyone has insight let me know.
> 
> Unigine Valley single 970:
> 
> 
> Unigine Valley SLI 970s:


I can't remember exactly what I read in the past about the timing error but I do remember user's saying don't worry about it if your using the limited free version.
good numbers by the wat


----------



## TahoeDust

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jlhawn*
> 
> I can't remember exactly what I read in the past about the timing error but I do remember user's saying don't worry about it if your using the limited free version.
> good numbers by the wat


Thanks man. I am loving this setup so far. They absolutely dominate FC4 and now I can run COD:AW maxed out and 2x super sampling and still stay over 60fps. They look pretty good in there too...


----------



## jlhawn

here is a quote from a 3D Mark developer for the time measuring error :


----------



## jlhawn

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TahoeDust*
> 
> Thanks man. I am loving this setup so far. They absolutely dominate FC4 and now I can run COD:AW maxed out and 2x super sampling and still stay over 60fps. They look pretty good in there too...


yes they look very nice. time for sleeved cables now.


----------



## TahoeDust

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jlhawn*
> 
> yes they look very nice. time for sleeved cables now.


Haha. I have a new Supernova G2 850w and new SSDs getting here tomorrow. I was already looking at individually sleeved cables...but I think I need to let my wallet catch its breath for a bit.


----------



## danman4734

hello everyone i have a zotac 970 (reference) with an ek block on it but i can get past 1531 mhz on it my temps dont break 40 degrees and i dont have artifacts but no matter how much i raise the slider on ab it wont go past 1531mhz. im running no limit bios, am im capped or somthing?


----------



## jlhawn

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TahoeDust*
> 
> Haha. I have a new Supernova G2 850w and new SSDs getting here tomorrow. I was already looking at individually sleeved cables...but I think I need to let my wallet catch its breath for a bit.


I have a SuperNova G2 1000w with red sleeved cables in my parts closet for my newxt build in 2015.
did you see the quote from the developer I posted about the 3d Mark time measuring error?


----------



## TahoeDust

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jlhawn*
> 
> I have a SuperNova G2 1000w with red sleeved cables in my parts closet for my newxt build in 2015.
> did you see the quote from the developer I posted about the 3d Mark time measuring error?


I just saw that. Thanks. I think I am going to send it to them and see what they say. I do not use any kind of windows based tool to overclock my CPU. I do it all through the bios. The weird part is when I had one card I hardly ever got it with my 970 at stock clock...the higher I pushed the card the more often I got it. Now with SLI I get it everytime.


----------



## jlhawn

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TahoeDust*
> 
> I just saw that. Thanks. I think I am going to send it to them and see what they say. I do not use any kind of windows based tool to overclock my CPU. I do it all through the bios. The weird part is when I had one card I hardly ever got it with my 970 at stock clock...the higher I pushed the card the more often I got it. Now with SLI I get it everytime.


are you using a non WHQL gpu driver by chance like 344.80? I heard that can cause the issue also.


----------



## TahoeDust

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jlhawn*
> 
> are you using a non WHQL gpu driver by chance like 344.80? I heard that can cause the issue also.


Nope. 344.75


----------



## jlhawn

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TahoeDust*
> 
> Nope. 344.75


well don't know then.
send in your info and see what they say.
myself I wouldn't worry about since your numbers are good, unless you have the paid for version of the program.


----------



## TahoeDust

My second card is a 69% ASIC and Hynix memory card. My first one is a 79% ASIC and Samsung memory card. I have not tried the newest card by itself, but I can say in SLI I can not get them stable at the same clocks as I could with just the first card. I can _only_ run the memory at ~7850MHz instead of 8000MHz and the clocks at ~1485MHz instead of 1515MHz. I can also see the that the lower ASIC card is demanding more volts than that the other.


----------



## jlhawn

both your gpu's have a better asic than mine, but it doesn't seem to affect my overclocks, but I'm not running sli.


----------



## CrazyNightOwl

On the MSI 4GD5 OC (blower): unfortunately, I can easily hear the motor noise even at 28%, which makes for 1150 RPM. This is in the desktop mode, with 135 Mhz graphics clock and 648 Mhz memory clock. The GPU temperature is 42 C. It's effectively sitting in an open case with no additional fans.

Is this the expected temperature? Will more fans, hence more airflow help? Is the motor really so loud even on the high-end models?

Also, I have the coil whine, it's way more loud than what my old GTS 8800 produces. In fact, intolerably loud coil whine. Probably need to open it up, removing the warranty sticker carefully first, and apply some epoxy to the coils.


----------



## netxzero

man my rig consumes like 512w of power under Galax 970 EXOC under stock clocks. 4.5ghz 3570k.


----------



## Agoniizing

Heres my 24/7 game stable OC for my G1
1550MHz/7860MHz STOCK VOLTAGE


----------



## Appliance

I wonder if anyone can explain to me why Unigine's *Valley* and *Heaven* benchmarking capabilities so inconsistent?

The variance in results using the same computer and settings is most profound. The results are therefore meaningless, certainly insofar as bragging rights are concerned.

For example *Agoniizing* above achieved FPS of 64.4 and a score of 2694, min. fps of 34.9 and max. fps of 120.4

Using the same settings my run produced FPS 65.1 and a score of 2725, min frames of 30.9 max of 124.5 yet my core was 2990.6 and memory 7820 again using stock voltage.

Even repeated runs on my computer at same settings yield differing results frankly making any comparison meaningless.


----------



## Rahldrac

Might also be because people for some reason do not post their valley setting when they post score. For example AA and resolution.


----------



## Team Grinder

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jlhawn*
> 
> well see it only does this if my cpu is overclocked to 3.88ghz, if my cpu is at 3.66ghz or 3.20ghz everything is perfect,
> even with the gpu overclocked to 1.6ghz. valley and heaven just freeze but still have music playing and display showing and my mouse and keyboard function, 3DMark runs good also.
> I think I will uninstall the 2 programs and reinstall them and run again, I think I read this somewhere about a year ago, but not positive.
> I'll post my results.


Correct. Up to 160 BCLK everything runs on defaults including volatges. Anything over 160 BCLK you then need to add voltages as such. Yeah good idea do reinstall software.


----------



## 99tomcat

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *valerio1287*
> 
> core: 1588 memory: 2134
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 1.262v
> instead of increasing the voltage is better to increase these values internal PCI-e slot , 8-pin
> After some tests I did , having tried both in a way that I came to this conclusion in the other !


2134 in memory can not be stable









Run card in becnhmark memory 2000mhz vs 2134 and check result.
In my opinion, include correction ecc memory and performance must fall


----------



## Cosmic Collision

Had my MSI 4G a few days and I've played with OCs a bit. Settled on 1500/7800 and it seems stable in both Valley and Furmark. Thing is I feel like and I could be imagining it but I feel like I'm seeing artifacts, mostly blue-ish blips that disappear immediately. It's compeltely stable, haven't had a driver crash since I finished testing.

What could this mean?


----------



## reg66

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *reg66*
> 
> thank you, +rep
> 
> my G1 bios shows RPM01 1100, but my fans run at 33/34%, 1700 rpm or so @ idle. should i only alter RPM01 to 950, or should i change the percentage too, currently it's 33%min


anyone?


----------



## Arturo.Zise

I will be upgrading to an X99 system for Xmas (5820k) and might also look at a second MSI Gaming for SLI. Will my PSU be enough for an OC 6-core and the SLI cards?


----------



## Raikozy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Arturo.Zise*
> 
> I will be upgrading to an X99 system for Xmas (5820k) and might also look at a second MSI Gaming for SLI. Will my PSU be enough for an OC 6-core and the SLI cards?


My gut feeling tells me that it will, especiallly considering how efficient 970s are


----------



## LoneReaction

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Cosmic Collision*
> 
> Had my MSI 4G a few days and I've played with OCs a bit. Settled on 1500/7800 and it seems stable in both Valley and Furmark. Thing is I feel like and I could be imagining it but I feel like I'm seeing artifacts, mostly blue-ish blips that disappear immediately. It's compeltely stable, haven't had a driver crash since I finished testing.
> 
> What could this mean?


I am trying to OC the same card and experience similar artifacts that disappear almost immediately. Hmm..
I'm at around 1562mhz though.


----------



## Edkiefer

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Arturo.Zise*
> 
> I will be upgrading to an X99 system for Xmas (5820k) and might also look at a second MSI Gaming for SLI. Will my PSU be enough for an OC 6-core and the SLI cards?


here power numbers on Z77 , I would add 20w or so for X99
http://www.hardocp.com/article/2014/11/11/nvidia_geforce_gtx_980_sli_overclocked_gpu_review/6#.VHnMU55yJtk

Here X99 with stock clock 980s
http://www.pcper.com/reviews/Graphics-Cards/NVIDIA-GTX-980-3-Way-and-4-Way-SLI-Performance/Power-Consumption-Sound-and-Cl


----------



## Arturo.Zise

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Edkiefer*
> 
> here power numbers on Z77 , I would add 20w or so for X99
> http://www.hardocp.com/article/2014/11/11/nvidia_geforce_gtx_980_sli_overclocked_gpu_review/6#.VHnMU55yJtk
> 
> Here X99 with stock clock 980s
> http://www.pcper.com/reviews/Graphics-Cards/NVIDIA-GTX-980-3-Way-and-4-Way-SLI-Performance/Power-Consumption-Sound-and-Cl


Cheers for that. I am running my card with no extra voltage and getting 1500+ core so I might be safe.


----------



## battleaxe

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *CrazyNightOwl*
> 
> On the MSI 4GD5 OC (blower): unfortunately, I can easily hear the motor noise even at 28%, which makes for 1150 RPM. This is in the desktop mode, with 135 Mhz graphics clock and 648 Mhz memory clock. The GPU temperature is 42 C. It's effectively sitting in an open case with no additional fans.
> 
> Is this the expected temperature? Will more fans, hence more airflow help? Is the motor really so loud even on the high-end models?
> 
> Also, I have the coil whine, it's way more loud than what my old GTS 8800 produces. In fact, intolerably loud coil whine. Probably need to open it up, removing the warranty sticker carefully first, and apply some epoxy to the coils.


no that's not normal. I have the G1 and its silent at idle and barely audible at 100% fan speed. My case might be quieter than most IDK... But I don't think so cause even when I leave the side door off I can still barely hear it. There seems to be a difference between some G1 cards though. Mine is extremely quiet. I'm not sure why either.


----------



## Ghoxt

Just a note for those going under water with the Asus Strix 970 and multiple cards. Pay attention to the spacing if you are desiring to use a Watercooling Bridge as you may need extra spacer fittings at the top depending on your waterblock as the card's circuit board is at least 1/8 inch higher than the blocks top connector.

Mine is a render farm build to ultimately use 7 cards when complete.







I'll have to buy some spacers of course and it will break my aesthetic look but will still be ok i guess.







decisions...


----------



## Edkiefer

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Arturo.Zise*
> 
> Cheers for that. I am running my card with no extra voltage and getting 1500+ core so I might be safe.


It will work, its little more load than i would like (75% of PSU ) but doable . I assume you have4x 6+2 PCIE power plugs off PSU for SLI support ?


----------



## Stephen88

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *chrys1989*
> 
> Anybody have the GALAX GeForce GTX 970 EX OC "Black Edition" ? I just bought one and after reading the problems the guys in the HOF owner club have with Galax I'm a little worried.
> 
> So does anyone have it, does it do well, are you satisfied with it?
> 
> Any details would be appreciated. Thanks.
> 
> Here is a link to the card: https://www.overclockers.co.uk/showproduct.php?prodid=GX-006-GX&groupid=701&catid=1914&subcat=1010


Hi, I have a Galax gtx 970 EXOC Black Edition and it's very impressive no loud when I play in particular my card dosen't have coil whine, when is in idle only one fan run the second fan is off and the temperature are around 28/31 °C, with recent games like far cry 4 and shadow of morder with max settings I get 61/65 °C.
I planning to remove stock cooler and add nzxt kraken g10 with corsair h55 for a lower temperature.
If you need ore information ask me


----------



## netxzero

the MSI 970 Gaming does not seem to overclock well or the chips that MSI put into it are not that winners. I sold mine and got myself 2 Galax GTX 970 EXOC.


----------



## battleaxe

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *netxzero*
> 
> the MSI 970 Gaming does not seem to overclock well or the chips that MSI put into it are not that winners. I sold mine and got myself 2 Galax GTX 970 EXOC.


Some of the MSI gaming 970's do quite well. You must have gotten a dud. I has nothing to do with the MSI card taken as a whole. Silicon lottery is at work here no matter what brand unless you get a card like the Gigi G1 that is binned to clock higher. Even then some of them aren't the best. No two chips are the same. Regardless of manufacturer.


----------



## yordan159753

Hi everyone. Can you add me to the club.




Can someone help me out with overclocking the g1 970? I can do 1500MHz with stock voltage and when I oc it to 1530Mhz it starts artifacting. I can add +25mV and the artifacts disappear and got it to 1535Mhz and I haven't tried to push it further. My question is how much more can this card take before it isn't safe? I'm cautious because my 690 died from OC-ing with a bios mod.


----------



## battleaxe

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *yordan159753*
> 
> Hi everyone. Can you add me to the club.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Can someone help me out with overclocking the g1 970? I can do 1500MHz with stock voltage and when I oc it to 1530Mhz it starts artifacting. I can add +25mV and the artifacts disappear and got it to 1535Mhz and I haven't tried to push it further. My question is how much more can this card take before it isn't safe? I'm cautious because my 690 died from OC-ing with a bios mod.


You are safe to max out the voltage slider. I have as have many others. Some even flashed theirs to go higher than that.

That being said, I haven't gained much from pushing the sliders up on mili-volts. Nvidia has their voltage locked down pretty tight unless you flash apparently.


----------



## yordan159753

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *battleaxe*
> 
> You are safe to max out the voltage slider. I have as have many others. Some even flashed theirs to go higher than that.
> 
> That being said, I haven't gained much from pushing the sliders up on mili-volts. Nvidia has their voltage locked down pretty tight unless you flash apparently.


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *battleaxe*
> 
> You are safe to max out the voltage slider. I have as have many others. Some even flashed theirs to go higher than that.
> 
> That being said, I haven't gained much from pushing the sliders up on mili-volts. Nvidia has their voltage locked down pretty tight unless you flash apparently.


The voltage is capped at 1.231V and the gpu artifacts at anything over 1525Mhz. I don't want to mod the bios because it scares me. What voltage are you runnig at?


----------



## battleaxe

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *yordan159753*
> 
> The voltage is capped at 1.231V and the gpu artifacts at anything over 1525Mhz. I don't want to mod the bios because it scares me. What voltage are you runnig at?


mine goes up to 1.248 when its pushed to +87mv


----------



## jprovido

mine only goes upto 1.2120v. how can I increase it further? im stable at 1545mhz atm

edit: I'm using evga precision x. I tried adding +37mV but nothing happens it's still at 1.212v


----------



## Blackspots

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Cosmic Collision*
> 
> Had my MSI 4G a few days and I've played with OCs a bit. Settled on 1500/7800 and it seems stable in both Valley and Furmark. Thing is I feel like and I could be imagining it but I feel like I'm seeing artifacts, mostly blue-ish blips that disappear immediately. It's compeltely stable, haven't had a driver crash since I finished testing.
> 
> What could this mean?


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *LoneReaction*
> 
> I am trying to OC the same card and experience similar artifacts that disappear almost immediately. Hmm..


Not sure what's up with that, because it only occurs in Unigine (and it doesn't affect results). Everything else is fine with my overclock. Though, the 344.75 does give a slightly lower score than 344.65.


----------



## battleaxe

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jprovido*
> 
> mine only goes upto 1.2120v. how can I increase it further? im stable at 1545mhz atm
> 
> edit: I'm using evga precision x. I tried adding +37mV but nothing happens it's still at 1.212v


I'm not sure... Mine might be limited at 1.248. Yours might be at 1.212... Different cards are limited at different voltage? I believe this is the case.


----------



## AngryGoldfish

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jlhawn*
> 
> yeah I don't know much about cpu overclocking, but I'm pretty good with gpu's.
> cpu's for some reason I can only use the pre programed overclocks, if I input my own even with step by step instructions from someone I always get
> a bad overclock warning from windows on bootup and then a few of my programs won't even run. must be my crappy motherboard even though through
> research my Sabertooth X58 is suppose to be a great overclocker but, I don't think so.


Overclocking a CPU properly is WAAAAAAAAAAY harder so don't worry. Most people just increase the multiplier and voltage to a predetermined 'safe zone' and that's it, but anyone who delves deeper knows it can become a rats nest of various solutions for an instability that could be fixed relatively easily with these new GM204 chips and AB.


----------



## shilka

Finaly the Gigabyte GTX 970 G1 Gaming cards is in stock and i have the money so placed an order for 2 and they should show up next week.

On another note Mafia II and Theif are 75% off on steam i was thinking of buying them and adding them to my upcoming mega review, but how demanding are they? and should i even bother when it got more then 30 games lined up already?
Its 15 euros for both right now.


----------



## yordan159753

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *battleaxe*
> 
> mine goes up to 1.248 when its pushed to +87mv


ok I got the card at 1.256 mV still getting artifacts at 1542mhz. I guess this card can't take any more than 1500mhz.


----------



## netxzero

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jprovido*
> 
> mine only goes upto 1.2120v. how can I increase it further? im stable at 1545mhz atm
> 
> edit: I'm using evga precision x. I tried adding +37mV but nothing happens it's still at 1.212v


gay. hahahahaha!

use MSI AB, got issues with the precision X with the 970s.


----------



## jlhawn

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *battleaxe*
> 
> I'm not sure... Mine might be limited at 1.248. Yours might be at 1.212... Different cards are limited at different voltage? I believe this is the case.


yep cause mine goes to 1.26 with stock bios but overclocked.


----------



## CrazyNightOwl

Sorry guys, sorry MSI, this is going to sound harsh and probably not in the OCN tradition. The exact instance of the 4GD5OC (blower type) that I got is junk. Although I dont know if many of them are like that, or it's just an outlawyer. But, honestly, I don't care about it's performance. It's called a "top product" , yet it fails to even try to be silent in the desktop mode, with lowered down clocks. Fan control is blocked at 26% in the BIOS (using MSI afterburner, downloaded here: http://event.msi.com/vga/afterburner/download.htm). At those 26% it's a turbo jet, period. The motor is making a high-pitched electric engine noise, it's also clicking and probably rattling. Not even close to silence.

Returning that and getting an ASUS 750 Ti STRIX. It can turn fans off, at the very least. being a sort of competitive gamer, I don't need high-end graphics, just silence and no lags in 32 player battlefield.

=( I've been waiting for this card for a couple months, got it with a huge discount, right here in my city, but now it's just tears. Second time I've bought an MSI video card based on the promise of it being "silent", the first one being a 460 Hawk 1 Gb, and for the second time the "silence" turns out to be a marketing lie. Just lost the money and time to go to the electronics shop, that's about it.

It also has an enormous amount of coil whine in games........

PS Or maybe just revive the old Hawk and provide good airflow in the case. Would be much better and cost next to nothing.


----------



## Asbee

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *CrazyNightOwl*
> 
> Sorry guys, sorry MSI, this is going to sound harsh and probably not in the OCN tradition. The 4GD5OC (blower type) is junk. I don't care about it's performance. It's called a "top product" , yet it fails to even try to be silent in the desktop mode, with lowered down clocks. Fan control is blocked at 26% in the BIOS (using MSI afterburner, downloaded here: http://event.msi.com/vga/afterburner/download.htm). At those 26% it's a turbo jet, period. The motor is making a high-pitched electric engine noise, it's also clicking and probably rattling. Not even close to silence.
> 
> Returning that and getting an ASUS 750 Ti STRIX. It can turn fans off, at the very least. being a sort of competitive gamer, I don't need high-end graphics, just silence and no lags in 32 player battlefield.
> 
> =( I've been waiting for this card for a couple months, got it with a huge discount, right here in my city, but now it's just tears. Second time I've bought an MSI video card based on the promise of it being "silent", the first one being a 460 Hawk 1 Gb, and for the second time the "silence" turns out to be a marketing lie. Just lost the money and time to go to the electronics shop, that's about it.
> 
> It also has an enormous amount of coil whine in games........
> 
> PS Or maybe just revive the old Hawk and provide good airflow in the case. Would be much better and cost next to nothing.


I've tried the blower type MSI too. Piece of sh... with this cooler. Very noisy and very hot. With stock fan profile cant even boost to 1150 Mhz beacuse the temp limit. With OC (1500 Mhz) need a 70% fan (~3000 rpm) to stay the gpu on 80-82C. But no coil whine... This heatsink is not enough without vapor chamber or heatpipe.

After that I had a Gigabyte but changed to Strix because the G1 crashed in low utilisation situations. The boost voltages and clocks were very bad. I like my Asus, but with OC, 1500 boost/1900 1,212V (stock) and silent fan profil (Max 50% fan) the vrm temperature is 100-110C. (After some hours of FC4)


----------



## AngryGoldfish

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Arturo.Zise*
> 
> I will be upgrading to an X99 system for Xmas (5820k) and might also look at a second MSI Gaming for SLI. Will my PSU be enough for an OC 6-core and the SLI cards?


It depends on your overclock. A 5820K overclocked draws an awful lot of power. I watched a video this morning where for 200Mhz more in a 4Ghz overclock, an additional 50 watts was drawn from the wall. 50 watts for 200Mhz.







With that in mind, you could be looking at 120w more than a stock Haswell i5 or i7 for the CPU. Add that to overclocked 970's and the rest of your system and you might might have an issue, I don't know. I'd say you'd be fine based on what I've seen, but there is no way to know for sure until you try.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *netxzero*
> 
> man my rig consumes like 512w of power under Galax 970 EXOC under stock clocks. 4.5ghz 3570k.


That seems an awful lot.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *danman4734*
> 
> hello everyone i have a zotac 970 (reference) with an ek block on it but i can get past 1531 mhz on it my temps dont break 40 degrees and i dont have artifacts but no matter how much i raise the slider on ab it wont go past 1531mhz. im running no limit bios, am im capped or somthing?


You may need to flash a BIOS that removes voltage restrictions. I can't help you find one, but there might be a Zotac forum.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *shilka*
> 
> Finaly the Gigabyte GTX 970 G1 Gaming cards is in stock and i have the money so placed an order for 2 and they should show up next week.
> 
> On another note Mafia II and Theif are 75% off on steam i was thinking of buying them and adding them to my upcoming mega review, but how demanding are they? and should i even bother when it got more then 30 games lined up already?
> Its 15 euros for both right now.


Mafia II is easy to run. Thief is kinda picky, but two 970's at 1080p shouldn't be too much of a challenge to get a steady 60+ frames.


----------



## shilka

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *AngryGoldfish*
> 
> Mafia II is easy to run. Thief is kinda picky, but two 970's at 1080p shouldn't be too much of a challenge to get a steady 60+ frames.


Yeah i bought Theif so now i am above 45 tests and games to run, and since i will be testing both single and SLI in both 1080P and 1440P i am close 200 tests total, as i said its going to be a mega review.


----------



## hazard99

Alright guys, So i finally found clock speeds that wont crash me out but I seem to be having what I might consider strange artifacts when playing Far Cry 4. The reason why I am posting here is because I wanna make sure its not due to my card over heating. I do know the game has a ton of problems. My temps dont seem to be any higher than about 61C and my clock speeds arent crazy over the top.

It just looks like speckles when you look at something from a distance and then zoom in.

So to recap I just wanna confirm it isnt my card right lol.


----------



## RaleighStClair

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *hazard99*
> 
> Alright guys, So i finally found clock speeds that wont crash me out but I seem to be having what I might consider strange artifacts when playing Far Cry 4. The reason why I am posting here is because I wanna make sure its not due to my card over heating. I do know the game has a ton of problems. My temps dont seem to be any higher than about 61C and my clock speeds arent crazy over the top.
> 
> It just looks like speckles when you look at something from a distance and then zoom in.
> 
> So to recap I just wanna confirm it isnt my card right lol.


Don't use a crappy Ubisoft game as a metric of stability for overclocks. Try Valley, Heaven, BF4 MP, Valve, Blizzard, Monolith games. Bad PC ports that are not optimized for PCs are a terrible way to test for OC stability. Yes it is good to test the games you are playing, but in this case it is a Ubisoft game and there current ports are pure garbage, like FC4 stutter issues on both AMD and Nvidia that everyone is experiencing, whether you able to tell it or not.

Crysis 3 is always a good metric for overclocks as well as the Metro series.


----------



## hazard99

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *RaleighStClair*
> 
> Don't use a crappy Ubisoft game as a metric of stability for overclocks. Try Valley, Heaven, BF4 MP, Valve, Blizzard, Monolith games. Bad PC ports that are not optimized for PCs are a terrible way to test for OC stability. Yes it is good to test the games you are playing, but in this case it is a Ubisoft game and there current ports are pure garbage, like FC4 stutter issues on both AMD and Nvidia that everyone is experiencing, whether you able to tell it or not.
> 
> Crysis 3 is always a good metric for overclocks as well as the Metro series.


I was more or less wondering if the graphical glitches were due to the game, I am pretty sure I am stable.


----------



## SwiftDill

I want to be in the club









Here are my 3dMark11 Scores and Firestrike scores.

Im using EVGA GTX 970 Superclocked Blower Cooler. "Ugrading to Liquid cooling tomorrow."

3dMark11 - http://www.3dmark.com/3dm11/9051439

Firestrike - http://www.3dmark.com/3dm/4866831


----------



## jprovido

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *battleaxe*
> 
> I'm not sure... Mine might be limited at 1.248. Yours might be at 1.212... Different cards are limited at different voltage? I believe this is the case.


mine is abit low but still clocks well. Is there a way for me to unlock it to 1.248? there's a possibility I can hit 1600mhz with that voltages correct?


----------



## battleaxe

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *hazard99*
> 
> I was more or less wondering if the graphical glitches were due to the game, I am pretty sure I am stable.


Unfortunately, FC4 is a bug fest. So yeah, the fact that it isn't working right tells you exactly nothing about your overclock.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jprovido*
> 
> mine is abit low but still clocks well. Is there a way for me to unlock it to 1.248? there's a possibility I can hit 1600mhz with that voltages correct?


I have no idea. I did not unlock mine and it does 1.248v... that is bone stock. All I did was slide the voltage slider up in MSI Afterburner. That's it.


----------



## Mr Nightman

oh yea! add me to da club


----------



## SwiftDill

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mr Nightman*
> 
> oh yea! add me to da club


I see you got the 970 with the Titan cooler. Man thats sexy.


----------



## jprovido

just made a thread about this but I figured I should repost it here



So I was playing around with my GTX 970 and was trying to get my maximum overclock. so far I have it stable at 1545MHZ core clock and 7500MHZ memory. the weird thing is even if I increase the voltage slider on MSI afterburner and EVGA precision x the voltage won't go past the stock 1.2120v. I am really dissapointed I wanted to push it more. is there a way for me to unlock the voltage? TIA OCN

I have confirmed that the voltage slider does not work. even if I have the vcore at default It's not causing me any stability problems so I'm positive the voltage slider is not working


----------



## Hequaqua

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jprovido*
> 
> just made a thread about this but I figured I should repost it here
> 
> 
> 
> So I was playing around with my GTX 970 and was trying to get my maximum overclock. so far I have it stable at 1545MHZ core clock and 7500MHZ memory. the weird thing is even if I increase the voltage slider on MSI afterburner and EVGA precision x the voltage won't go past the stock 1.2120v. I am really dissapointed I wanted to push it more. is there a way for me to unlock the voltage? TIA OCN
> 
> I have confirmed that the voltage slider does not work. even if I have the vcore at default It's not causing me any stability problems so I'm positive the voltage slider is not working


I wasn't able to either. I'm at 1.225v. I think if you flash the bios you can get more. I haven't tried it yet. Someone posted that you can use the Maxwell Bios Tweaker to create your own custom bios, but I haven't tried that either.


----------



## PalominoCreek

Americans, have Nvidia reduced the prize of their graphics card for Black Friday?


----------



## MrAndre

Still waiting my mobo to arrive but add me to the club!

GIGABYTE GTX970 G1 GAMING SLI


----------



## Clukos

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jprovido*
> 
> just made a thread about this but I figured I should repost it here
> 
> 
> 
> So I was playing around with my GTX 970 and was trying to get my maximum overclock. so far I have it stable at 1545MHZ core clock and 7500MHZ memory. the weird thing is even if I increase the voltage slider on MSI afterburner and EVGA precision x the voltage won't go past the stock 1.2120v. I am really dissapointed I wanted to push it more. is there a way for me to unlock the voltage? TIA OCN
> 
> I have confirmed that the voltage slider does not work. even if I have the vcore at default It's not causing me any stability problems so I'm positive the voltage slider is not working


Flashing your bios can get you up to 1.275 i think. But then you'd have to change the TDP as well.


----------



## CrazyNightOwl

Can a BIOS modder please investigate the BIOS for the MSI 4GD5OC and change the minimal fan speed limit? I'm ready to send you the BIOS, but I need instructions on how to extract it. Thank you!


----------



## Hequaqua

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *CrazyNightOwl*
> 
> Can a BIOS modder please investigate the BIOS for the MSI 4GD5OC and change the minimal fan speed limit? I'm ready to send you the BIOS, but I need instructions on how to extract it. Thank you!


To copy your Bios. Run GPU-Z. On the line where it lists your Bios version, there is a little button. When you put your mouse on it, it will say Save Bios. Click yes and save it to where you can locate it.


----------



## jprovido

I've tried everything I can't unlock the voltage. I'll give flashing a try now. I'll post the results later

btw is this a good ASIC?


----------



## LoneReaction

Quick question, should I prioritize TDP or Temp for max overclocks? I understand that choosing Temp will make the card throttle if it is near the set limit. But since the card will never reach 91c, will prioritizing one or the other make any difference?
Sorry if this is a noob question, I've searched the internet and still don't have a clear answer.


----------



## wendigo4700

Any thoughts about the Zotac GTX 970 4GB?

It's super cheap and very short.


----------



## Hequaqua

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *wendigo4700*
> 
> Any thoughts about the Zotac GTX 970 4GB?
> 
> It's super cheap and very short.


I've used Zotac in the pass, and had no problems at all. Are you going to be OC'ing it? If so, I think the G1 is a little more powerful. I have the MSI version, and I'm perfectly happy with it. All of the new 900's seem to OC pretty well though.


----------



## Mytheos

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Blackspots*
> 
> I'm guessing the only reason you are switching to the G1 is because the VRM cooler is integrated into the cooling system? (Despite its lower total TDP)


The G1 has a higher TDP than the MSI cards.


----------



## TopicClocker

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jprovido*
> 
> I've tried everything I can't unlock the voltage. I'll give flashing a try now. I'll post the results later
> 
> btw is this a good ASIC?


Yeah that's a really good ASIC.
Some people say ASIC doesn't matter too much, and some people say it does, I think it's a bit of both at times.

I know AMD cards are a little different when it comes to ASIC but I've tried 2 R9 280s and both of them would go over 1150MHz easily with no voltage adjustments and their ASIC is somewhere in-between 60-70% ASIC, the MSI Gaming one I've used I've pushed over 1175MHz on stock, amazing overclocking on that card!

My GTX 760 Hawk I used to have had an ASIC of around 70% and didn't overclock that great without voltage adjustments.

Some cards with lower ASIC overclock better than cards with high ASIC, and some cards with High ASIC overclock better than cards with low ASIC.


----------



## Mytheos

New rev 1.1 G1

Hynix Memory

1.2560v @ Max Stock Bios

Still testing but made it to 1580/7850 on Stock Bios

73.3% ASIC

This card can run at 8000 memory if I dont OC the GPU without massive artifacts and crashing...so I'm happy about that.

Doesnt seem to be eating up voltage, but I imagine with a MOD Bios I should be able to hit 1600/8000 stable.

I think this one may be a keeper...


----------



## TopicClocker

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mytheos*
> 
> New rev 1.1 G1
> 
> Hynix Memory
> 
> 1.2560v @ Max Stock Bios
> 
> Still testing but made it to 1580/7850 on Stock Bios
> 
> 73.3% ASIC
> 
> This card can run at 8000 memory if I dont OC the GPU without massive artifacts and crashing...so I'm happy about that.
> 
> Doesnt seem to be eating up voltage, but I imagine with a MOD Bios I should be able to hit 1600/8000 stable.
> 
> I think this one may be a keeper...


Awesome overclock!
Is it me or do alot of the Rev 1.1 G1s have Hynix?


----------



## jprovido

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TopicClocker*
> 
> Awesome overclock!
> Is it me or do alot of the Rev 1.1 G1s have Hynix?


samsung memory sucks. mine can't go past 7.5ghz


----------



## CrazyNightOwl

RMA'd the MSI 4GD5 OC, now intending to get a STRIX 750 Ti, for silence sake. I must be sort of unlucky with high-power video cards. Let's try with the weaker ones then.


----------



## linuxfueled

Best Buy retail Nvidia Branded green LED


----------



## CrazyNightOwl

Hello linuxfueled, is the turbine motor quiet? Is there any clicking? How loud is the motor and the airflow at the minimum fan speed? Thank you!


----------



## jlhawn




----------



## linuxfueled

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *CrazyNightOwl*
> 
> Hello linuxfueled, is the turbine motor quiet? Is there any clicking? How loud is the motor and the airflow at the minimum fan speed? Thank you!


Super quiet at default speed. @ 100% just the normal air rushing noise. No fan whine. So far 1544 core 7566 mem. I see no reason to water cool other than no fan noise at full tilt overclock. When it does lock up at full OC the temps are 58c.


----------



## HesterDW

Sold my 670s yesterday and bought a 970 ACX today. Dat coil whine aint no joke. I think I read somewhere it gets quieter over time; or did I make that memory up?


----------



## jlhawn

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *HesterDW*
> 
> Sold my 670s yesterday and bought a 970 ACX today. Dat coil whine aint no joke. I think I read somewhere it gets quieter over time; or did I make that memory up?


burn it in on some benchmarks or some demanding games and it should go away.
I was lucky and did not get one with coil whine.


----------



## UZ7

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *HesterDW*
> 
> Sold my 670s yesterday and bought a 970 ACX today. Dat coil whine aint no joke. I think I read somewhere it gets quieter over time; or did I make that memory up?


My MSI came with slight coil whine but after doing benchmarks and "actually" playing some games for a while it goes down a little more.. so about the same level maybe lower than my old MSI 770. Nothing too annoying as there are people with legit head banging coil whine but this works fine. Also I have all noctua fans at low rpm and the case is on my desk so that tells you something.

So I would say doing there is somewhat of a break in period for video cards.


----------



## trihy

Guys, anyone ordered recently a g1 970?

Would like to see if they are coming with newer bios. Can anyone check bios / pcb ver and upload? (if it´s from november/december)


----------



## netxzero

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jprovido*
> 
> I've tried everything I can't unlock the voltage. I'll give flashing a try now. I'll post the results later
> 
> btw is this a good ASIC?


full of crap dude LOL!

can't get my voltage to go higher as well, though am not needing any overclocks as im running these babies on SLI. Its simply is a bonus to go overclocking shall I decide to do it one day though.


----------



## linuxfueled

Does this mean 8000Mhz memory?


----------



## battleaxe

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *linuxfueled*
> 
> 
> 
> Does this mean 8000Mhz memory?


yup


----------



## n4p0l3onic

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *wendigo4700*
> 
> Any thoughts about the Zotac GTX 970 4GB?
> 
> It's super cheap and very short.


Good as long as you don't try to sli it.


----------



## HesterDW

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jlhawn*
> 
> burn it in on some benchmarks or some demanding games and it should go away.
> I was lucky and did not get one with coil whine.


Lucky indeed!

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *UZ7*
> 
> My MSI came with slight coil whine but after doing benchmarks and "actually" playing some games for a while it goes down a little more.. so about the same level maybe lower than my old MSI 770. Nothing too annoying as there are people with legit head banging coil whine but this works fine. Also I have all noctua fans at low rpm and the case is on my desk so that tells you something.


This is what I recall reading, I just couldnt find the post. Thanks fellas.


----------



## xgunnas

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jprovido*
> 
> samsung memory sucks. mine can't go past 7.5ghz


I THINK rev 1.1 memory's worse, or at least it feels that way.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mytheos*
> 
> New rev 1.1 G1
> 
> Hynix Memory
> 
> 1.2560v @ Max Stock Bios
> 
> Still testing but made it to 1580/7850 on Stock Bios
> 
> 73.3% ASIC
> 
> This card can run at 8000 memory if I dont OC the GPU without massive artifacts and crashing...so I'm happy about that.
> 
> Doesnt seem to be eating up voltage, but I imagine with a MOD Bios I should be able to hit 1600/8000 stable.
> 
> I think this one may be a keeper...


I'm at 1.25v max, hit 1582/7700, i keep seeing different max voltage on the cards, where are the folks with 1.275v. Acceptable coil whine (I'm used to loud fans though).


----------



## jlhawn

I have rev 1.0 with samsung memory and I feel it's better than hynix. just my opinion,









I get 1.2620v on stock bios.


----------



## Team Grinder

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jlhawn*
> 
> I have rev 1.0 with samsung memory and I feel it's better than hynix. just my opinion,
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I get 1.2620v on stock bios.


How'd you go with the overclock? Hope all is stable for you.


----------



## jlhawn

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Team Grinder*
> 
> How'd you go with the overclock? Hope all is stable for you.


oh yes, thanks for your help. I had forgotten to post my results.
a tad more voltage on my cpu corrected the problem.
I would have never thought that a cpu overclock would cause a gpu benchmark program to act up.
thanks to you now I know.

+rep.


----------



## Russ369

Bleh my ASIC score is 68.3% thats like the lowest ive seen anyone post... Ofcourse, my luck eh


----------



## jlhawn

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Russ369*
> 
> Bleh my ASIC score is 68.3% thats like the lowest ive seen anyone post... Ofcourse, my luck eh


doesn't matter, mines low but my overclock is not.


----------



## Warden Jax

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Warden Jax*
> 
> Hello all,
> 
> I have a question regarding the fans that are on the Gigabyte Gaming G1 model and on the MSI Gaming 4G model.
> 
> Can anyone tell me if the fans that are on these 2 models are easy to lubricate from the back side, example is there any hole in the back of the fan under the sticker where you could put fine oil to the rotor shaft ?
> 
> Feel free to post pictures too
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks in advance.


Some posted images of the fans that are placed on the Gigabyte Gaming G1.

Can some please post some images of the back side of the fans with no sticker for the MSI Gaming 4G ?


----------



## Obyboby

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Russ369*
> 
> Bleh my ASIC score is 68.3% thats like the lowest ive seen anyone post... Ofcourse, my luck eh


I have 61.1%. Don't complain























Also I had a GTX 970 in my hands for a few days (sent it back today) and it had 68.9%.


----------



## CODELESS

Got the Gigabyte GTX970 G1 Gaming v1.0 with Samsung Ram

cant overclock higher than 1520/7500 anything higher and it bombs out, no matter how high i set my voltange. Tried 1550 on 1.27 volts and still failed.


----------



## Obyboby

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *CODELESS*
> 
> Got the Gigabyte GTX970 G1 Gaming v1.0 with Samsung Ram
> 
> cant overclock higher than 1520/7500 anything higher and it bombs out, no matter how high i set my voltange. Tried 1550 on 1.27 volts and still failed.


ASIC score?


----------



## CODELESS

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Obyboby*
> 
> ASIC score?


havent run it yet. do i find that app in GPUZ ?


----------



## Obyboby

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *CODELESS*
> 
> havent run it yet. do i find that app in GPUZ ?


It's not a benchmark, it's just a value that GPU-z "works out"


----------



## GrimDoctor

There are so many posts on this forum and many other trying to explain it. When will people understand with ASIC score bigger is not better. In basic terms if anything scores at each end of the scale would be 'better' under different conditions.


----------



## Obyboby

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *GrimDoctor*
> 
> There are so many posts on this forum and many other trying to explain it. When will people understand with ASIC score bigger is not better. In basic terms if anything scores at each end of the scale would be 'better' under different conditions.


I'm not saying anything about the ASIC score being relevant for a card's ability to OC.. Just curious to see what people get. A few pages ago, someone with an ASIC lower than 70 showed 1600+ clock on his card.. Assuming that's stable..


----------



## GrimDoctor

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Obyboby*
> 
> I'm not saying anything about the ASIC score being relevant for a card's ability to OC.. Just curious to see what people get. A few pages ago, someone with an ASIC lower than 70 showed 1600+ clock on his card.. Assuming that's stable..


Hey sorry that wasn't directed at you was just a general comment. In fact I appreciated that you called it a *value* and not a score. I think people cling to the word score too much. All these RMAs i see at work and on people on forums based on an ASIC score for perfectly good cards is nonsense. I may steal the term value for explanations from now on


----------



## HAL900

FAR CRY 4 Nvidia z SMAA GTX MSI 970 [email protected] / 8100 MHZ FAN 750RPM


----------



## illidan2000

I have a very big problem with my config...
I have 2x 970 gigabyte windforce 3x OC (not the G1) in SLI. My PSU is a new EVGA supernova G2 1000w
The first one takes 0.025V less than the other, I don' know why.

I overclocked the cards to 1550/7500 with +25mV with MSI Afterburner, so the first has 1.218V and the second 1.243V.
I have some frequencies and voltage drops in certains cases and I have 1543Mhz @1.2V on the first and [email protected] on the second.

I finished Batman Arkham Origins, that isn't so heavy for my rig, and I know that the cards didn't need to push to 100% all time, because with the gsync, they cut to 117fps in most cases.

Now I'm playing to Assassin's Creed Unity, and I also installed latest drivers hotfix 344.80, and problems come out.

First time, playing in 1550mhz, my pc just shutdown after one hour, like as it was a blackout--- so I lowered the OC to 1520, but the game and the entire system freezed after 30 mins.
So I lowered to 1480, but I had the same problem, and I don't know what to do.

I think that the bios on the first card allow to lower voltage below 1.2V when the card runs hotter, but I'm not sure.
I have no blue screens, and on BlueScreenView program I have no events of failure.

I know that I have to do several test (come back to 344.75), modify my CPU OC (I'm stable since 3 years to 4.3Ghz, yesterday I tried to lower to 4.2GHz, but it freezed also)

I wanted to push the NoLimits Bios for the G1 on my windforce cards also. Do you think it will help?

Any other suggestions are welcome!


----------



## Obyboby

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *GrimDoctor*
> 
> Hey sorry that wasn't directed at you was just a general comment. In fact I appreciated that you called it a *value* and not a score. I think people cling to the word score too much. All these RMAs i see at work and on people on forums based on an ASIC score for perfectly good cards is nonsense. I may steal the term value for explanations from now on


You're right. I was about to RMA mine then I realized it wasn't worth it, and it's kind of unfair to send back a card that passed quality checks and was all in all a 100% working item.


----------



## Mytheos

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TopicClocker*
> 
> Awesome overclock!
> Is it me or do alot of the Rev 1.1 G1s have Hynix?


Seems like it
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *xgunnas*
> 
> I THINK rev 1.1 memory's worse, or at least it feels that way.
> I'm at 1.25v max, hit 1582/7700, i keep seeing different max voltage on the cards, where are the folks with 1.275v. Acceptable coil whine (I'm used to loud fans though).


@TopicClocker

It does appear like Hynix is probably the most common reported.

@gunnas
I had 2 Rev 1.1 and a rev 1.0

The best on memory was one of the 1.1s, followed by the 1.0 and then lastly the other 1.1

It seems random honestly...doesnt really appear that Rev 1.0/1.1 or any specific type of memory has any impact on overclock ability.


----------



## jlhawn

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Obyboby*
> 
> I'm not saying anything about the ASIC score being relevant for a card's ability to OC.. Just curious to see what people get. A few pages ago, someone with an ASIC lower than 70 showed 1600+ clock on his card.. Assuming that's stable..


that was me, yes it's stable, so far anyway. hit's 68c full load. I thought it was unstable during one benchmark but it ended up being I needed a bump up in my cpu overclock voltage.


----------



## Edkiefer

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *illidan2000*
> 
> I have a very big problem with my config...
> I have 2x 970 gigabyte windforce 3x OC (not the G1) in SLI. My PSU is a new EVGA supernova G2 1000w
> The first one takes 0.025V less than the other, I don' know why.
> 
> I overclocked the cards to 1550/7500 with +25mV with MSI Afterburner, so the first has 1.218V and the second 1.243V.
> I have some frequencies and voltage drops in certains cases and I have 1543Mhz @1.2V on the first and [email protected] on the second.
> 
> I finished Batman Arkham Origins, that isn't so heavy for my rig, and I know that the cards didn't need to push to 100% all time, because with the gsync, they cut to 117fps in most cases.
> 
> Now I'm playing to Assassin's Creed Unity, and I also installed latest drivers hotfix 344.80, and problems come out.
> 
> First time, playing in 1550mhz, my pc just shutdown after one hour, like as it was a blackout--- so I lowered the OC to 1520, but the game and the entire system freezed after 30 mins.
> So I lowered to 1480, but I had the same problem, and I don't know what to do.
> 
> I think that the bios on the first card allow to lower voltage below 1.2V when the card runs hotter, but I'm not sure.
> I have no blue screens, and on BlueScreenView program I have no events of failure.
> 
> I know that I have to do several test (come back to 344.75), modify my CPU OC (I'm stable since 3 years to 4.3Ghz, yesterday I tried to lower to 4.2GHz, but it freezed also)
> 
> I wanted to push the NoLimits Bios for the G1 on my windforce cards also. Do you think it will help?
> 
> Any other suggestions are welcome!


Can't help with voltage issue between cards , I saw many others with SLI with same issue . (I thought latest driver suppose to fix this, not sure though ).

On system crash, that is important one IMO , it sounds like not enough power .
I know you say 1000w PSU, but double check all connections and see if there more than one rail, have each PCIE plug on each rail if possible .
If you run a battery backup, make sure it can handle system, or what you have connected to it .

First thing is run it stock and make sure its stable, then slowly push upwards .
Generally system reboot can be power issue .

Edit: I just looked up your PSU and found there a recall on some of them. so better check if yours fall into it .

http://www.evga.com/articles/00803/


----------



## shilka

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Edkiefer*
> 
> Can't help with voltage issue between cards , I saw many others with SLI with same issue . (I thought latest driver suppose to fix this, not sure though ).
> 
> On system crash, that is important one IMO , it sounds like not enough power .
> I know you say 1000w PSU, but double check all connections and see if there more than one rail, have each PCIE plug on each rail if possible .
> If you run a battery backup, make sure it can handle system, or what you have connected to it .
> 
> First thing is run it stock and make sure its stable, then slowly push upwards .
> Generally system reboot can be power issue .
> 
> Edit: I just looked up your PSU and found there a recall on some of them. so better check if yours fall into it .
> 
> http://www.evga.com/articles/00803/


That recall was over as year ago and it even says NOTE: This symptom should not occur on ANY Power Supply that was purchased on October 1st, 2013 or later.


----------



## Rhadamanthis

hi guys i have a question for a user gigabyte 970 gtx g1

currently i have a rev 1.0 bios 84.04.1F.00.62 !!!!!! For my card Subsystem Id 1458 366A latest bios that i was found is 84.04.1F.00.B4

i flash b4 or i can flash 84.04.1F.00.FD for Subsystem Id 1458 367A or latest found 84.04.28.00.4D?


----------



## barti2

how to recognize each of these new gpu from Asus which are memory modules because it easily msi
03s and 09s is Samsung, Hynix and how it is with Asus


----------



## illidan2000

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Edkiefer*
> 
> Can't help with voltage issue between cards , I saw many others with SLI with same issue . (I thought latest driver suppose to fix this, not sure though ).
> 
> On system crash, that is important one IMO , it sounds like not enough power .
> I know you say 1000w PSU, but double check all connections and see if there more than one rail, have each PCIE plug on each rail if possible .
> If you run a battery backup, make sure it can handle system, or what you have connected to it .
> 
> First thing is run it stock and make sure its stable, then slowly push upwards .
> Generally system reboot can be power issue .
> 
> Edit: I just looked up your PSU and found there a recall on some of them. so better check if yours fall into it .
> 
> http://www.evga.com/articles/00803/


thanks for the answer!
I purchased the PSU 2 months ago, so that I don't think is affected. however, I will put my serial on the site.

I have an APC SUA1500i (1080w effective), mmmh... maybe batteries are low/old?
the two cards are linked to PSU with 4 different cables that I think are belonging to different rails


----------



## Team Grinder

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jlhawn*
> 
> oh yes, thanks for your help. I had forgotten to post my results.
> a tad more voltage on my cpu corrected the problem.
> I would have never thought that a cpu overclock would cause a gpu benchmark program to act up.
> thanks to you now I know.
> 
> +rep.


Glad I could help







What are your 24/7 clocks?


----------



## Edkiefer

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *illidan2000*
> 
> thanks for the answer!
> I purchased the PSU 2 months ago, so that I don't think is affected. however, I will put my serial on the site.
> 
> I have an APC SUA1500i (1080w effective), mmmh... maybe batteries are low/old?
> the two cards are linked to PSU with 4 different cables that I think are belonging to different rails


That APC is fine, power wise , I don't know how the battery are setup on that unit . On some the battery condition only affects if power gets dropped from wall, but other APC filter the voltage all times and battery do matter even for normal use with good power from wall .

If battery's are like 4-5+ yrs, it good chance there not great .
check if its ok stock clocks on GPU's first .

your issue just sounds like power supply type problem .


----------



## CODELESS

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Obyboby*
> 
> It's not a benchmark, it's just a value that GPU-z "works out"


My ASIC is 75.5 %


----------



## chinpokomons

http://www.newegg.ca/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16814125706

Guys! I was waiting all week for Cyber Monday to get myself a new GTX 970 card but the price didn't even drop. Also my newegg premier trial is expiring soon on Dec 12th.

This is a decent one for the price point, but i just noticed that it is the MINI form of the GTX 970.

is it worth going for? im running 3440x1440p gaming


----------



## jlhawn

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Team Grinder*
> 
> Glad I could help
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> What are your 24/7 clocks?


I decided to leave my gpu overclock at 1556mhz boost and my cpu at 4.0ghz.
the 1605mhz on the gpu really didn't make that big a gain on anything and to be honest running
it that high made me nervous.


----------



## dean_8486

970 g1 waterblocks on ekwb!


----------



## LOKI23NY

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dean_8486*
> 
> 970 g1 waterblocks on ekwb!












Grabbed one this morning!


----------



## dean_8486

Same as only to find out they had 10% off plus free shipping for cyber Monday, which wasn't announced when I made the order PITA!


----------



## TahoeDust

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jlhawn*
> 
> that was me, yes it's stable, so far anyway. hit's 68c full load. I thought it was unstable during one benchmark but it ended up being I needed a bump up in my cpu overclock voltage.


Let's see some of those benchmark numbers!


----------



## Obyboby

second 970 is in my sistem. Got lucky with an ASIC of 76.1%







It immediately took over as the primary card


----------



## jlhawn

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TahoeDust*
> 
> Let's see some of those benchmark numbers!


to be honest I did not save them as my sorry pci-e 2.0 and cpu are giving me numbers are am not happy with.
but my gaming is excellent which is what I'm after, I only run benchmarks first to see if my overclock will crash before I
run my games.

here is one with a 1556mhz gpu overclock and a 3.3ghz cpu boost clock.
it's not very good so please don't laugh.


----------



## El-Fuego

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *chinpokomons*
> 
> http://www.newegg.ca/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16814125706
> 
> Guys! I was waiting all week for Cyber Monday to get myself a new GTX 970 card but the price didn't even drop. Also my newegg premier trial is expiring soon on Dec 12th.
> 
> This is a decent one for the price point, but i just noticed that it is the MINI form of the GTX 970.
> 
> is it worth going for? im running 3440x1440p gaming


Amazon prices went up! not down, yesterday the G1 was $369.99 now amazon have it for $449.00!!!!
cyber bullying not cyber monday, changing the prices like that to force/direct people to buy certain products sux, last year i got my 2nd 7870 on a sale for $119 (reg was $189). this year nothing!


----------



## AngryGoldfish

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *illidan2000*
> 
> I have a very big problem with my config...
> I have 2x 970 gigabyte windforce 3x OC (not the G1) in SLI. My PSU is a new EVGA supernova G2 1000w
> The first one takes 0.025V less than the other, I don' know why.
> 
> I overclocked the cards to 1550/7500 with +25mV with MSI Afterburner, so the first has 1.218V and the second 1.243V.
> I have some frequencies and voltage drops in certains cases and I have 1543Mhz @1.2V on the first and [email protected] on the second.
> 
> I finished Batman Arkham Origins, that isn't so heavy for my rig, and I know that the cards didn't need to push to 100% all time, because with the gsync, they cut to 117fps in most cases.
> 
> Now I'm playing to Assassin's Creed Unity, and I also installed latest drivers hotfix 344.80, and problems come out.
> 
> First time, playing in 1550mhz, my pc just shutdown after one hour, like as it was a blackout--- so I lowered the OC to 1520, but the game and the entire system freezed after 30 mins.
> So I lowered to 1480, but I had the same problem, and I don't know what to do.
> 
> I think that the bios on the first card allow to lower voltage below 1.2V when the card runs hotter, but I'm not sure.
> I have no blue screens, and on BlueScreenView program I have no events of failure.
> 
> I know that I have to do several test (come back to 344.75), modify my CPU OC (I'm stable since 3 years to 4.3Ghz, yesterday I tried to lower to 4.2GHz, but it freezed also)
> 
> I wanted to push the NoLimits Bios for the G1 on my windforce cards also. Do you think it will help?
> 
> Any other suggestions are welcome!


Have you tested to see if this problem is affecting other games? Unity is a mess. It's a very poor stress testing tool. Use a stable game like Crysis 3, Far Cry 3, Tomb Raider, Bioshock, etc.


----------



## jlhawn

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *El-Fuego*
> 
> Amazon prices went up! not down, yesterday the G1 was $369.99 now amazon have it for $449.00!!!!
> cyber bullying not cyber monday, changing the prices like that to force/direct people to buy certain products sux, last year i got my 2nd 7870 on a sale for $119 (reg was $189). this year nothing!


is it Amazon at 449 or a 3rd party seller? when the 970 first came out and everyone kept running out of stock Amazon
had the 970 G1 Gaming for 369 but showed out of stock then a 3rd party seller on Amazon showed in stock but wanted
469







so I just kept checking every few hours on multiple sites till I got mine from new egg for 369


----------



## MattsBattlerig

Hi,
I'm kinda new to overclocking but have managed to get my cpu up to 4.2 Ghz stable at 1.210 Volts. I have a EVGA 970 ACX 2.0 (with backplate so looks good !) and have it running at 1450 Mhz on the core clock. On BF4 after running for 1 hour or more its top temperature is 72 degrees with 42 % fan speed. At idle it runs at 36 degrees with 0% fan speed. Is this considered a good/stable overclock ???

Thanks


----------



## El-Fuego

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MattsBattlerig*
> 
> Hi,
> I'm kinda new to overclocking but have managed to get my cpu up to 4.2 Ghz stable at 1.210 Volts. I have a EVGA 970 ACX 2.0 (with backplate so looks good !) and have it running at 1450 Mhz on the core clock. On BF4 after running for 1 hour or more its top temperature is 72 degrees with 42 % fan speed. At idle it runs at 36 degrees with 0% fan speed. Is this considered a good/stable overclock ???
> 
> Thanks


Not a 970 owner but as a general rule, did you run any other games/benchmarks ? whats the temps and did it crash ? Idle don't really tell you much.


----------



## KoolDrew

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MattsBattlerig*
> 
> Hi,
> I'm kinda new to overclocking but have managed to get my cpu up to 4.2 Ghz stable at 1.210 Volts. I have a EVGA 970 ACX 2.0 (with backplate so looks good !) and have it running at 1450 Mhz on the core clock. On BF4 after running for 1 hour or more its top temperature is 72 degrees with 42 % fan speed. At idle it runs at 36 degrees with 0% fan speed. Is this considered a good/stable overclock ???
> 
> Thanks


I'd suggest trying a bit more aggressive fan curve to avoid any thermal throttling (my MSi throttles past 68C) and see if you can push it a bit further. A run of Unigine Heaven benchmark should give a quick judge of stability, but gaming will be the final and best test. So once you've found the highest stable clock in Heaven fire up BF4 and find the highest stable clock there which might be a tad lower.


----------



## Farmer Boe

Hey guys, I just wanna say I'm stoked to try the first Nvidia card I've owned since my old GeForce 4! Hopefully the Asus Strix model offers decent overclocking with the single 8 pin connector. We'll see how it goes tonite!


----------



## Blackspots

I found something interesting. MSI steps the voltage at 25mV on the Gaming 4G, so regardless if you do 0-30mV extra, its always 25mV extra. If you go over 31mV extra, it steps to 50mV extra. So, my video card is running at 50mV over stock, with the +171MHz core, and +495Mhz memory.

Another thing is it adds an extra 12.5MHz for every 25mV extra, so at zero extra voltage, it runs at 1500MHz (+171) Core. at +25mV, it runs at 1513MHz Core, and at +50mV it runs at 1525MHz core. Interestingly enough, its actually more stable at the higher voltage and speed. Also, I reverted to the 344.65 drivers, because World of Tanks would get the black screen of death (but not a total freeze) with 344.75's. Also with a Unigine test with the 344.65 and 1525Mhz core, 2000MHz memory, and an extra 50mV, I didn't get any weird blue blips that I got before.

1525 Core/2000 Mem/+50mV nVidia 344.65 test:


1500 Core/2000 Mem/+0mV


----------



## Cannonkill

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Blackspots*
> 
> I found something interesting. MSI steps the voltage at 25mV on the Gaming 4G, so regardless if you do 0-30mV extra, its always 25mV extra. If you go over 31mV extra, it steps to 50mV extra. So, my video card is running at 50mV over stock, with the +171MHz core, and +495Mhz memory.
> 
> Another thing is it adds an extra 12.5MHz for every 25mV extra, so at zero extra voltage, it runs at 1500MHz (+171) Core. at +25mV, it runs at 1513MHz Core, and at +50mV it runs at 1525MHz core. Interestingly enough, its actually more stable at the higher voltage and speed. Also, I reverted to the 344.65 drivers, because World of Tanks would get the black screen of death (but not a total freeze) with 344.75's. Also with a Unigine test with the 344.65 and 1525Mhz core, 2000MHz memory, and an extra 50mV, I didn't get any weird blue blips that I got before.
> 
> 1525 Core/2000 Mem/+50mV nVidia 344.65 test:
> 
> 
> 1500 Core/2000 Mem/+0mV


if u want some stable voltage u can try my bios, it wil lock it at 1.275 under full load at 100% on the slider. also the voltage steps are a lot better and better in placement depending on clocks.


----------



## leakydog

.


----------



## Blackspots

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Cannonkill*
> 
> if u want some stable voltage u can try my bios, it wil lock it at 1.275 under full load at 100% on the slider. also the voltage steps are a lot better and better in placement depending on clocks.


I'd rather not flash a non official BIOS, but I am happy with how it is now.


----------



## trihy

You dont need to flash an unofficial bios, just copy the voltage setting to your bios and you are done.

BTW, where is that bios?


----------



## Nicholars

Does anyone know if flashing the bios (just to lower fan speeds) on the Gigabyte G1 970 will void the warranty? If there is still a stock bios on the second dual bios? I emailed Gigabyte but I need to know asap.


----------



## nikolapuhiera

i just got wf3 oc, want to get g1 but they where out of stock, i just try them and they have bigger boost clock 1342 on stock than they should have 1253 even bigger than g1 1329 , is that normal?


----------



## xgunnas

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *nikolapuhiera*
> 
> i just got wf3 oc, want to get g1 but they where out of stock, i just try them and they have bigger boost clock 1342 on stock than they should have 1253 even bigger than g1 1329 , is that normal?


That's normal, in ur case the boost clock is 1342, I have a G1 and the actual stock boost clock is 1405.


----------



## goodwidp

After years of exclusively using ATI/AMD GPUs, I finally upgraded to a EVGA 970 SC, replacing a HD6950. I couldn't be happier with the decision so far. It's noticeably quieter than the 6950 and has been able to run pretty much everything at Ultra while maintaining playable FPS. I have it OC'd to 1269 core/2000 mem/105% power using MSI Afterburner running stable with decent temps. The highest it's hit is 70, though it typically hovers in the low to mid 60s during gaming and a few Heaven & Kombustor benches. This is the first purchase of a complete system upgrade (sig rig below) and I plan on upgrading my CPU to a i5-4690k, so that should help alleviate any bottleneck my current CPU may be causing.


----------



## thatsmeagain

Could someone please help me in this post.
http://www.overclock.net/t/1527975/what-am-i-doing-wrong-new-asus-maximus-vii-gene-wont-boot/

I'm trying to get my build running, but I'm running into some issues.


----------



## CODELESS

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jlhawn*
> 
> to be honest I did not save them as my sorry pci-e 2.0 and cpu are giving me numbers are am not happy with.
> but my gaming is excellent which is what I'm after, I only run benchmarks first to see if my overclock will crash before I
> run my games.
> 
> here is one with a 1556mhz gpu overclock and a 3.3ghz cpu boost clock.
> it's not very good so please don't laugh.


wow those number are low, for your system.

these are mine.


----------



## jlhawn

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *CODELESS*
> 
> wow those number are low, for your system.
> 
> these are mine.


pci-e 2.0 makes a bigger difference on the 900 series then it did on the GTX 680 I had, and my X58 chipset is lot's slower than your's.
my motherboard is really old school now days.
I'm not to far off for what my system is, I checked around and it's about right. I also have generic memory that will not accept XMP.
in about 2 months I will be building a new system to put my 970 in.


----------



## TahoeDust

I am also running PCI-e 2.0 with an old Z68 motherboard.

One card @ 1515...


Two cards @1480


----------



## jlhawn

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TahoeDust*
> 
> I am also running PCI-e 2.0 with an old Z68 motherboard.
> 
> One card @ 1515...
> 
> 
> Two cards @1480


poop, I gotta run mine again, when I set my overclock in afterburner I didn't hit apply so I ran valley at stock boost
of 1329mhz. I will run it again in the morning, even though I don't think I'll get much more of better score,
I ran it a week ago with the overclock and I don't remember exactly but I don't think it was much higher.
but my games rock


----------



## TahoeDust

I am interested to see what it pulls @ 1600

I can tell you for sure that PCI-e 2.0 x16 should not bottleneck a 970 at all. Even PCI-e x8 like I am running mine in SLI there should not be any bottlenecking. As far as I know there is not single GPU that is able to overrun the throughput of PCI-e 2.0.


----------



## error-id10t

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Blackspots*
> 
> I found something interesting. MSI steps the voltage at 25mV on the Gaming 4G, so regardless if you do 0-30mV extra, its always 25mV extra. If you go over 31mV extra, it steps to 50mV extra. So, my video card is running at 50mV over stock, with the +171MHz core, and +495Mhz memory.
> 
> Another thing is it adds an extra 12.5MHz for every 25mV extra, so at zero extra voltage, it runs at 1500MHz (+171) Core. at +25mV, it runs at 1513MHz Core, and at +50mV it runs at 1525MHz core. Interestingly enough, its actually more stable at the higher voltage and speed.


Just for comparison.

1392Mhz stock everything but raise the volts via AB by +19 then it bumps to 1405Mhz (this is in fact a +25 rise but it kicks in at +19). If I then raise clocks and use something like Firestrike Ultra as an example, it will downclock by 13Mhz during test 1 as it drops those volts for some reason. To remove that "problem", I have to raise volts via AB to +45 and now it's steady and won't change.

This GPU won't go above 1.2430v which is voltage after +19, so right now I don't see a reason to raise it above +45 to make sure it doesn't drop under heavy load (this being the worse card out of the two).

I don't see that "automatic" 12.5Mhz increase per 25mV extra though.


----------



## CODELESS

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jlhawn*
> 
> poop, I gotta run mine again, when I set my overclock in afterburner I didn't hit apply so I ran valley at stock boost
> of 1329mhz. I will run it again in the morning, even though I don't think I'll get much more of better score,
> I ran it a week ago with the overclock and I don't remember exactly but I don't think it was much higher.
> but my games rock


My card boost to 1404 on stock.
when i run valley and have Afterburner open i can see in the graphs my core boosts to 1404, thats with no changes to the sliders what so ever.
when i open GPZ on the graphics card details it says boosts to 1329 just like yours. i find it weird

also if i overclock to 1525 and run valley, it shows up in that reqion, if i add voltage the mhz increases to like 1550. is that normal ?


----------



## illidan2000

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Edkiefer*
> 
> That APC is fine, power wise , I don't know how the battery are setup on that unit . On some the battery condition only affects if power gets dropped from wall, but other APC filter the voltage all times and battery do matter even for normal use with good power from wall .
> 
> If battery's are like 4-5+ yrs, it good chance there not great .
> check if its ok stock clocks on GPU's first .
> 
> your issue just sounds like power supply type problem .


i just flashed GameStable and put on default my two gpus, and I don't have freeze. unfortunately I played only for 15 minutes
power off occurred only 1 time, but freezes 4-5 times before bios flash. now i will OC again, but putting only 50mhz; test and putting other 50mhz


----------



## Teskin89

Do you think that 500w will be enough for a gtx 970 + i5-2300? It's for a friend of mine that would overclock.


----------



## Team Grinder

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jlhawn*
> 
> pci-e 2.0 makes a bigger difference on the 900 series then it did on the GTX 680 I had, and my X58 chipset is lot's slower than your's.
> my motherboard is really old school now days.
> I'm not to far off for what my system is, I checked around and it's about right. I also have generic memory that will not accept XMP.
> in about 2 months I will be building a new system to put my 970 in.


Actually PCI-E 2.0 makes almost no tangeable difference. Did some testing a few weeks ago during a motherboard swap. PCI-E 2.0 is still relevant for today. Theres a few benchmarks going round i'll have to find em for you.


----------



## CODELESS

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Team Grinder*
> 
> Actually PCI-E 2.0 makes almost no tangeable difference. Did some testing a few weeks ago during a motherboard swap. PCI-E 2.0 is still relevant for today. Theres a few benchmarks going round i'll have to find em for you.


oh, so we all made the jump to PCI-E 3.0 for noting. well coodose to the corporations .


----------



## Team Grinder

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jlhawn*
> 
> pci-e 2.0 makes a bigger difference on the 900 series then it did on the GTX 680 I had, and my X58 chipset is lot's slower than your's.
> my motherboard is really old school now days.
> I'm not to far off for what my system is, I checked around and it's about right. I also have generic memory that will not accept XMP.
> in about 2 months I will be building a new system to put my 970 in.


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *CODELESS*
> 
> oh, so we all made the jump to PCI-E 3.0 for noting. well coodose to the corporations .


http://www.pugetsystems.com/labs/articles/Impact-of-PCI-E-Speed-on-Gaming-Performance-518/

As of right now. Testing by Puget Systems and my own testing shows absolute no real worthy difference. Perhaps PCI-E 4.0 will be the worthwhile jump. Nehalem & Sandy Bridge are still relevant. With the cheap hex Xeon's floating around for X58, more people will slap those in and wait for Skylake or Cannonlake.


----------



## iFreilicht

Has anyone tried running a single GTX970 via a PCIex4 3.0 bus instead of the x16? And what would be the performance impact of that?

Sorry if that was already asked in this thread, I didn't want to search through 826 pages


----------



## Edkiefer

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *illidan2000*
> 
> i just flashed GameStable and put on default my two gpus, and I don't have freeze. unfortunately I played only for 15 minutes
> power off occurred only 1 time, but freezes 4-5 times before bios flash. now i will OC again, but putting only 50mhz; test and putting other 50mhz


Ok, I didn't know you were flashing bios , if something is not right , it could cause system lockups, not sure on reboot .

well if you can't get it stable I would go back to stock bios and make sure system is stable, then move up .you should have no problems with 1475 or so and maybe above in the 1525+ range .
FWIW; You don't want to have system doing reboots a lot, it can corrupt the OS and generally not good for HW either .


----------



## illidan2000

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Edkiefer*
> 
> Ok, I didn't know you were flashing bios , if something is not right , it could cause system lockups, not sure on reboot .
> 
> well if you can't get it stable I would go back to stock bios and make sure system is stable, then move up .you should have no problems with 1475 or so and maybe above in the 1525+ range .
> FWIW; You don't want to have system doing reboots a lot, it can corrupt the OS and generally not good for HW either .


i know i can risk, but i have two cards, and i will flash only one card at time, so that I could re-flash the bad card using the other.
of course i don't want freezes or reboot; i'm managing with them!


----------



## adwerk

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Teskin89*
> 
> Do you think that 500w will be enough for a gtx 970 + i5-2300? It's for a friend of mine that would overclock.


Depends on the quality of the PSU. Im running a MSI 970 + i7-4770k on a seasonic 550 G without any problems.


----------



## shilka

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Teskin89*
> 
> Do you think that 500w will be enough for a gtx 970 + i5-2300? It's for a friend of mine that would overclock.


Depends on which 500 watts PSU and the quality of it.


----------



## bluedevil

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *shilka*
> 
> Depends on which 500 watts PSU and the quality of it.


I can vouch for my Capstone 550m. Solid as a rock.


----------



## Team Grinder

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *iFreilicht*
> 
> Has anyone tried running a single GTX970 via a PCIex4 3.0 bus instead of the x16? And what would be the performance impact of that?
> 
> Sorry if that was already asked in this thread, I didn't want to search through 826 pages


The hit is about 2-4% between x16 and x8. Between x8 to x4 it is about 7%.


----------



## Rahldrac

So EK just released full waterblock for the G1 !
Does anybody know if you can keep the old backplate? I see that they sell backplate separately ?


----------



## SynchroSCP

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Rahldrac*
> 
> So EK just released full waterblock for the G1 !
> Does anybody know if you can keep the old backplate? I see that they sell backplate separately ?


Yep, back plate should work fine and the EK backplates are around $40 so if you're happy with the looks re-use it and save some $. Nice looking block too, EK is really putting out some nice blocks lately.

Wonder if they are ever going to put out a block for the ACX 2.0 970's? After stating that it would be one of the first ones they've put out blocks for most of the others are out or very close and the EVGA cards get no love. At this point I'm really thinking about getting two of the MSI cards and the EK Thermosphere to cool them. Would work really well and the MSI has a VRM heatsink already attached...my new Caselabs case will be here in about two weeks and I really dont want to build the new loop without blocks for my GPU's.


----------



## battleaxe

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Rahldrac*
> 
> So EK just released full waterblock for the G1 !
> Does anybody know if you can keep the old backplate? I see that they sell backplate separately ?


I am soo happy they released one for the G1... I was hoping when I bought this thing there would be one available.


----------



## jlhawn

1556mhz my system just isn't a benchmarker, but it's a very good gamer. all my games I can run at max settings and the lowest fps in some games is 55fps. funny the min and max fps in valley is worse at 1605mhz than 1556mhz but the 1605mhz score is better. I never really trusted benchmarks anyway.



1605mhz


----------



## jprovido

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jlhawn*
> 
> 1556mhz my system just isn't a benchmarker, but it's a very good gamer. all my games I can run at max settings and the lowest fps in some games is 55fps. funny the min and max fps in valley is worse at 1605mhz than 1556mhz but the 1605mhz score is better. I never really trusted benchmarks anyway.
> 
> 
> 
> 1605mhz


I do notice my gtx 780 @ 1200mhz is slightly beating my GTX 970 at 1545mhz in unigine heaven. is maxwell weak with unigine benchmarks? all other games and benchmarks I've tested my overclocked gtx 970 is the clear winner


----------



## jlhawn

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jprovido*
> 
> I do notice my gtx 780 @ 1200mhz is slightly beating my GTX 970 at 1545mhz in unigine heaven. is maxwell weak with unigine benchmarks? all other games and benchmarks I've tested my overclocked gtx 970 is the clear winner


mine does better in games at stock clocks then it does in valley overclocked.
like I said I just don't really take benchmarks to heart, I mostly use them to see what my overclock does before I run my games with the overclock.

I still have 2 GTX 580's and 1 GTX 680, I think I will run those just to see, gonna take me some time though with all the uninstalling and installing of hardware and drivers.


----------



## jprovido

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jlhawn*
> 
> mine does better in games at stock clocks then it does in valley overclocked.
> like I said I just don't really take benchmarks to heart, I mostly use them to see what my overclock does before I run my games with the overclock.
> 
> I still have 2 GTX 580's and 1 GTX 680, I think I will run those just to see, gonna take me some time though with all the uninstalling and installing of hardware and drivers.


I've tested 3dmark, 3dmark11, far cry 4, tomb raider, FFXIII(gedosato mod rendered at 4k) and it is noticeably faster and huge gains in benchmark scores (runs 20 degrees cooler too) but loses on unigine heaven and unigine valley. i was wondering if maybe maxwell is weaker with heavy tessellations compared to kepler or maybe needs more driver optimizations im not sure

I've also noticed overclocks doesn't scale that well. a stock 780 overclocked to 1200mhz+ is a beast and is much faster. a stock 970 to 1545mhz gains are not as much. but a stock 970 destroys a stock gtx 780.


----------



## doza

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Team Grinder*
> 
> The hit is about 2-4% between x16 and x8. Between x8 to x4 it is about 7%.


i tried x16 vs x8 on my mpower, zero difference...


----------



## HAL900

were is bios MSI golden sample?


----------



## HAL900

ok find


----------



## TahoeDust

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jprovido*
> 
> I do notice my gtx 780 @ 1200mhz is slightly beating my GTX 970 at 1545mhz in unigine heaven. is maxwell weak with unigine benchmarks? all other games and benchmarks I've tested my overclocked gtx 970 is the clear winner


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jlhawn*
> 
> mine does better in games at stock clocks then it does in valley overclocked.
> like I said I just don't really take benchmarks to heart, I mostly use them to see what my overclock does before I run my games with the overclock.
> 
> I still have 2 GTX 580's and 1 GTX 680, I think I will run those just to see, gonna take me some time though with all the uninstalling and installing of hardware and drivers.


Have either of you run Fire Strike? What do your cards do in that?


----------



## jlhawn

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TahoeDust*
> 
> Have either of you run Fire Strike? What do your cards do in that?


it's been awhile but my gpu score is good in firestrike, it's on par with everyone else
but other scores are low.


----------



## TFL Replica

Regarding PCI-E scaling, check this out: http://www.techpowerup.com/reviews/NVIDIA/GTX_980_PCI-Express_Scaling/1.html

Some titles are more sensitive to it than others.


----------



## battleaxe

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TFL Replica*
> 
> Regarding PCI-E scaling, check this out: http://www.techpowerup.com/reviews/NVIDIA/GTX_980_PCI-Express_Scaling/1.html
> Some titles are more sensitive to it than others.


Very interesting... I'll definitely be keeping my 2700k for a while now. Really no reason to upgrade if you run 4k which I will be doing so shortly.


----------



## GoldenboyXD

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TFL Replica*
> 
> Regarding PCI-E scaling, check this out: http://www.techpowerup.com/reviews/NVIDIA/GTX_980_PCI-Express_Scaling/1.html
> Some titles are more sensitive to it than others.


Good read. Thanks!


----------



## Cakewalk_S

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *battleaxe*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *TFL Replica*
> 
> Regarding PCI-E scaling, check this out: http://www.techpowerup.com/reviews/NVIDIA/GTX_980_PCI-Express_Scaling/1.html
> Some titles are more sensitive to it than others.
> 
> 
> 
> Very interesting... I'll definitely be keeping my 2700k for a while now. Really no reason to upgrade if you run 4k which I will be doing so shortly.
Click to expand...

I'll be keeping my 2500k till I have kids...which hopefully is a good few years out...fingers crossed...


----------



## jlhawn

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TFL Replica*
> 
> Regarding PCI-E scaling, check this out: http://www.techpowerup.com/reviews/NVIDIA/GTX_980_PCI-Express_Scaling/1.html
> Some titles are more sensitive to it than others.


looks to be most are just a difference of 1 fps with 3.0 and 2.0
maybe this explains why all my games run at max settings with no problem
in my pci-e 2.0 motherboard. guess my system just doesn't like benchmarking.


----------



## TopicClocker

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Cakewalk_S*
> 
> I'll be keeping my 2500k till I have kids...which hopefully is a good few years out...fingers crossed...


Amazing processor!


----------



## zeeee4

GUYS DOES NO ONE ELSE HAVE AN EVGA GTX 970 ACX 1.0?! We should have a seperate club for that so i can get some help on how to unlock my voltage because as it currently EVEN IF I TURN VOLTAGE SLIDER UP voltage does not change from 1.200v!!! Why??? Shouldnt a stock card be able to change the voltage even slightly?! Im hitting 1450mhz and +500 on mem without ANY VOLTAGE that shows me that my card can be an absolute beast if i can overvolt but i have no idea on how. Can an expert help me??


----------



## fleetfeather

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *zeeee4*
> 
> GUYS DOES NO ONE ELSE HAVE AN EVGA GTX 970 ACX 1.0?! We should have a seperate club for that so i can get some help on how to unlock my voltage because as it currently EVEN IF I TURN VOLTAGE SLIDER UP voltage does not change from 1.200v!!! Why??? Shouldnt a stock card be able to change the voltage even slightly?! Im hitting 1450mhz and +500 on mem without ANY VOLTAGE that shows me that my card can be an absolute beast if i can overvolt but i have no idea on how. Can an expert help me??


I had one.

You can mod the bios to get it up to 1.212v, but that's it. The voltage controller itself doesn't allow higher than 1.212v, unless you're willing to hardmod the card


----------



## zeeee4

OOOOHH, and this is specifically for the evga 1.0 model? So all the other 970s can up the voltage? THATS SO ****TY. Guess i wont be buying from evga again...


----------



## jonny30bass

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *goodwidp*
> 
> After years of exclusively using ATI/AMD GPUs, I finally upgraded to a EVGA 970 SC, replacing a HD6950. I couldn't be happier with the decision so far. It's noticeably quieter than the 6950 and has been able to run pretty much everything at Ultra while maintaining playable FPS. I have it OC'd to 1269 core/2000 mem/105% power using MSI Afterburner running stable with decent temps. The highest it's hit is 70, though it typically hovers in the low to mid 60s during gaming and a few Heaven & Kombustor benches. This is the first purchase of a complete system upgrade (sig rig below) and I plan on upgrading my CPU to a i5-4690k, so that should help alleviate any bottleneck my current CPU may be causing.
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


I have a 4690K with a 970. It is a great processor, and it overclocks to 4.6 GHz on air with a Hyper 212 EVO cpu cooler. It is still a bottleneck in benchmarking though, but there is not much bottlenecking in gaming. I had an EVGA 970 SC once, but I returned it because it would throttle like crazy (would only reach 1260 MHz in demanding games due to throttling), and it wouldn't overclock past 1440 MHz on the core and 7300 MHz on the memory. Also, the voltage on that card is not adjustable. It was also EXTREMELY loud...like 5 times louder than my MSI Gaming 970 (not even exaggerating). I don't know if I just got a defective card or something, but it was the worst GPU that I have ever owned. Luckily the MSI Gaming 4G card that I returned my EVGA SC ACX 1.0 card for is much, much better. Hopefully you don't have the problems that I had with my EVGA card. I had the ACX 1.0 card, but if you just got yours then you probably have the ACX 2.0 card. I would recommend the 4690K for a CPU to match with this GPU though. They go together nicely.


----------



## fleetfeather

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *zeeee4*
> 
> OOOOHH, and this is specifically for the evga 1.0 model? So all the other 970s can up the voltage? THATS SO ****TY. Guess i wont be buying from evga again...


Think so, pretty sure the ACX2.0 has a different controller on it.

Pretty sure EVGA is also offering step-up to a FTW model for acx1.0 owners , provided you live in North America


----------



## zeeee4

REALLY??? I live in canada and so should be qualified!!! What is this program omg i would love to get the 2.0 can you please link me?


----------



## InHartWeTrust

Is an 8320 running at 4.2ghz going to severely bottleneck me while running SLI Gigabyte G1 970s?


----------



## jonny30bass

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Teskin89*
> 
> Do you think that 500w will be enough for a gtx 970 + i5-2300? It's for a friend of mine that would overclock.


A quality 500W PSU will be perfect for that setup. It will even be sufficient for overclocking. Check out my specs in my sig.


----------



## fleetfeather

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *zeeee4*
> 
> REALLY??? I live in canada and so should be qualified!!! What is this program omg i would love to get the 2.0 can you please link me?


if the offer is still running, you should have the option to step-up once you've registered your card. there should be a link somewhere inside your membership/profile pages on the evga website


----------



## zeeee4

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *InHartWeTrust*
> 
> Is an 8320 running at 4.2ghz going to severely bottleneck me while running SLI Gigabyte G1 970s?


No, it would not. Unless you are running cpu intensive games like arma or tera online. But any games that use your GPU will not be bottlenecked by your cpu. So running like far cry 4, shadow of mordor etc all those kinda games wont be bottlenecked.


----------



## zeeee4

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *fleetfeather*
> 
> if the offer is still running, you should have the option to step-up once you've registered your card. there should be a link somewhere inside your membership/profile pages on the evga website


hey i just CONTACTED evga and they are fricken awesome! They are sending me an acx 2.0 (theyll charge 330$ until i ship them mine back) then i get the money back and ill have a acx 2.0! How sure are you that the acx 2.0 will be overvoltable lol?


----------



## killazon666

Got my hands on 2 x MSI GTX 970 4G Golden Edition running in SLI. I wonder if it's worth flashing a new bios or not

(Got a score of 17254 in Firestrike)


----------



## zeeee4

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *InHartWeTrust*
> 
> Is an 8320 running at 4.2ghz going to severely bottleneck me while running SLI Gigabyte G1 970s?


Ill have 2 970s for a few days and im planning on doing some testing with them and ill see how it performs since i too have an 8320! So im going to be testing 4k performance etc lol i get this rare chance because theyre sending me a new one and ill have my old one here sooo yeah


----------



## TahoeDust

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *battleaxe*
> 
> Very interesting... I'll definitely be keeping my 2700k for a while now. Really no reason to upgrade if you run 4k which I will be doing so shortly.


Amen to that. These 2700Ks are still monsters.


----------



## fleetfeather

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *zeeee4*
> 
> hey i just CONTACTED evga and they are fricken awesome! They are sending me an acx 2.0 (theyll charge 330$ until i ship them mine back) then i get the money back and ill have a acx 2.0! How sure are you that the acx 2.0 will be overvoltable lol?


i think it depends on what SKU of acx 2.0 card you get. I believe the FTW edition can volt up to 1.26, but not too sure about the rest.


----------



## TahoeDust

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *zeeee4*
> 
> REALLY??? I live in canada and so should be qualified!!! What is this program omg i would love to get the 2.0 can you please link me?


http://www.evga.com/support/stepup/

Be warned it if going to take a while. Last I saw they are running about 2 months. You put in for the step-up and when they have your card ready for you they will let you know. You pay the difference between what you paid for yours and what they charge for the 970 FTW ($379.99). You send them yours, then they send you a new in the retail box FTW.

I am stepping up both my 970 SSC cards.


----------



## HAL900

FAN 750PRM


----------



## 1M4TO

hello, i have a 970 gigabyte g1, the card is good in performance and all, but seriously, its is SO NOISY @idle. Nothing similar to the old good 780 ghz.
i tried to use maxwell editor, i tried to set it 10% or 0% or 30% it doesnt matter, then fan still sit @ 1600 rpm and its clearly not silent.
anyone have a clue on whats going on?
im seriously thinking to sell this crap.


----------



## InHartWeTrust

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *zeeee4*
> 
> Ill have 2 970s for a few days and im planning on doing some testing with them and ill see how it performs since i too have an 8320! So im going to be testing 4k performance etc lol i get this rare chance because theyre sending me a new one and ill have my old one here sooo yeah


Awesome, dude! I look forward to following along.


----------



## reg66

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *1M4TO*
> 
> hello, i have a 970 gigabyte g1, the card is good in performance and all, but seriously, its is SO NOISY @idle. Nothing similar to the old good 780 ghz.
> i tried to use maxwell editor, i tried to set it 10% or 0% or 30% it doesnt matter, then fan still sit @ 1600 rpm and its clearly not silent.
> anyone have a clue on whats going on?
> im seriously thinking to sell this crap.


try this version of maxwell, lets you change default fan speeds, set RPM01 to 950. anyway that's what i've read along the way

http://s000.tinyupload.com/?file_id=20452412113252167135


----------



## amtbr

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *1M4TO*
> 
> hello, i have a 970 gigabyte g1, the card is good in performance and all, but seriously, its is SO NOISY @idle. Nothing similar to the old good 780 ghz.
> i tried to use maxwell editor, i tried to set it 10% or 0% or 30% it doesnt matter, then fan still sit @ 1600 rpm and its clearly not silent.
> anyone have a clue on whats going on?
> im seriously thinking to sell this crap.


I returned mine to newegg for this very reason. I shouldn't have to make a custom BIOS to get the fans to idle lower than 1,600. My MSI is totally silent because the fans turn off at idle and they are no more noisier than the Gigabyte at load.


----------



## Mr Nightman

what kinda oc should I push for on my reference 970? heard stock speed is a bit lower than non ref cards. Confused by what settings to change in precision or afterburner and how


----------



## Teskin89

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jonny30bass*
> 
> A quality 500W PSU will be perfect for that setup. It will even be sufficient for overclocking. Check out my specs in my sig.


What about Corsair CX500?


----------



## jonny30bass

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Teskin89*
> 
> What about Corsair CX500?


Try it out. It should work just fine. My max system draw is only like 370W, but I don't have a CD/DVD drive in my PC and only one hard drive.


----------



## Team Grinder

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *doza*
> 
> i tried x16 vs x8 on my mpower, zero difference...


Exactly. For some it's no difference, I'm the same as you and see no difference and for others it's minor. 5% difference equates to not much fps especially if someone is running 30+ FPS.


----------



## Acention

Bought and returned an MSI GTX 970 4g due to excessive coil whine that I couldn't got rid of and replaced it with a Gigabyte G1. Love the build quality of the gigabyte, seems to be a much sturdier card even though it is quite a bit longer, but I am having some issues with it.

I can't seem to find a stable overclock no matter what clock speed I choose. Card Boosts to 1405mhz out of the box at 1.2060v with an ASIC quality of 76.8%, but applying any type of overclock to the core at all results in a open GL driver failure and the card resetting to stock clocks. I haven't touched the memory as of yet

I have tried upping the core voltage to no avail, and something as small as a 50mhz overclock crashes the drivers out. I have tried different overclocks in Starcraft II, Wolfenstein, and Titanfall with the same results in each. Game time varies from a half hour to over 2 hours of gaming, but each inevitably ends with a driver crash.

Wondering if anyone had any advice as I am quite disappointed that I can't seem to hit any kind of stable overclock at all, or if I just struck out in the silicon lottery.


----------



## battleaxe

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Acention*
> 
> Bought and returned an MSI GTX 970 4g due to excessive coil whine that I couldn't got rid of and replaced it with a Gigabyte G1. Love the build quality of the gigabyte, seems to be a much sturdier card even though it is quite a bit longer, but I am having some issues with it.
> 
> I can't seem to find a stable overclock no matter what clock speed I choose. Card Boosts to 1405mhz out of the box at 1.2060v with an ASIC quality of 76.8%, but applying any type of overclock to the core at all results in a open GL driver failure and the card resetting to stock clocks. I haven't touched the memory as of yet
> 
> I have tried upping the core voltage to no avail, and something as small as a 50mhz overclock crashes the drivers out. I have tried different overclocks in Starcraft II, Wolfenstein, and Titanfall with the same results in each. Game time varies from a half hour to over 2 hours of gaming, but each inevitably ends with a driver crash.
> 
> Wondering if anyone had any advice as I am quite disappointed that I can't seem to hit any kind of stable overclock at all, or if I just struck out in the silicon lottery.


Does it play fine at stock sets?

If so the core just cannot handle any higher clocks. Sucks, but tis the lottery.


----------



## jlhawn

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Acention*
> 
> Bought and returned an MSI GTX 970 4g due to excessive coil whine that I couldn't got rid of and replaced it with a Gigabyte G1. Love the build quality of the gigabyte, seems to be a much sturdier card even though it is quite a bit longer, but I am having some issues with it.
> 
> I can't seem to find a stable overclock no matter what clock speed I choose. Card Boosts to 1405mhz out of the box at 1.2060v with an ASIC quality of 76.8%, but applying any type of overclock to the core at all results in a open GL driver failure and the card resetting to stock clocks. I haven't touched the memory as of yet
> 
> I have tried upping the core voltage to no avail, and something as small as a 50mhz overclock crashes the drivers out. I have tried different overclocks in Starcraft II, Wolfenstein, and Titanfall with the same results in each. Game time varies from a half hour to over 2 hours of gaming, but each inevitably ends with a driver crash.
> 
> Wondering if anyone had any advice as I am quite disappointed that I can't seem to hit any kind of stable overclock at all, or if I just struck out in the silicon lottery.


what nvidia driver version are you running? 344.60 is the best for me.
I have the Giga G1 Gaming.

here is my setting for 1556mhz


----------



## GrimDoctor

Most reviews I am reading are stating that the Asus Strix 970 are the best of the options for overclocking on air with the GB G1 Gaming a reasonable close second.
Can anyone one here confirm this?


----------



## Nicholars

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *GrimDoctor*
> 
> Most reviews I am reading are stating that the Asus Strix 970 are the best of the options for overclocking on air with the GB G1 Gaming a reasonable close second.
> Can anyone one here confirm this?


No the asus are actually the worst for overclocking out of the MSI, G1 and asus, but the asus has good build quality, is the quietest and lowest power consumption.


----------



## KoolDrew

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *GrimDoctor*
> 
> Most reviews I am reading are stating that the Asus Strix 970 are the best of the options for overclocking on air with the GB G1 Gaming a reasonable close second.
> Can anyone one here confirm this?


The general conscious is Gigabyte G1 > MSI Gaming 4G > ASUS STRIX.


----------



## battleaxe

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *KoolDrew*
> 
> The general conscious is Gigabyte G1 > MSI Gaming 4G > ASUS STRIX.


>> This

G1 is definitely the best around right now until something better comes out.

the 970 suffers its most limiting issues due to power it seems and the G1 has the best power availability of any card so far. Wish the Zotac was capable of more and there's a few others that look good on paper, but the G1 is the only card that consistently offers the highest clocks as a group.


----------



## ucantescape1992

For everyone complaining about coil whine:

I've had an EVGA SC ACX 1.0, and two MSI Gaming 4G's. Out of the box they ALL had very audible coil whine.

*IT GOES AWAY*

After looping heaven or valley for a decent amount of time, the coil while goes away. Now, even in loading screens when I'm getting 1000+ FPS, there is no audible coin whine on my MSI Gaming 4G. Out of the box it squealed like a pig.

People, please give your cards a chance to break in before you decide to RMA for coil whine.


----------



## Acention

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *battleaxe*
> 
> Does it play fine at stock sets?
> 
> If so the core just cannot handle any higher clocks. Sucks, but tis the lottery.


Was hoping that wasn't the case, I have experienced some other minor artifacts at stock. When I switched from my previous card I didn't completely wipe the drivers so I am hoping (praying?) that this could possibly be the cause.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jlhawn*
> 
> what nvidia driver version are you running? 344.60 is the best for me.
> I have the Giga G1 Gaming.
> 
> here is my setting for 1556mhz


I am using the newest drivers from Nvidia 344.75, could try to revert to older drivers perhaps. Would love to be able to even get close to those numbers, hell at this point I would like to just be able to get some kind of stable overclock at all.


----------



## Telemaq

I was complaining about my G1 crashing at stock speeds on non demanding games like SC2.

For those having similar issues, what CPU do you have, and do you overclock it? I recently moved from a G3258 @ 4.4GHz to a 4790k at stock speed (4.2GHz) and all those issues seem to have disappeared. I thought the Pentium overclock was solid (10+hours under OCCT and no problem prior to switching to the G1). I started to ramp up the GPU speeds over the past two weeks and no crash so far!


----------



## TahoeDust

Good looking box.


----------



## jlhawn

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Acention*
> 
> Was hoping that wasn't the case, I have experienced some other minor artifacts at stock. When I switched from my previous card I didn't completely wipe the drivers so I am hoping (praying?) that this could possibly be the cause.
> I am using the newest drivers from Nvidia 344.75, could try to revert to older drivers perhaps. Would love to be able to even get close to those numbers, hell at this point I would like to just be able to get some kind of stable overclock at all.


make sure and use DDU to remove drivers in safe mode, I just helped a guy on another thread that got his 2nd gpu for sli and his
system performed worse, I had him use DDU and now all is good with his system.
you can get DDU from the link below, and some have had a false positive from their virus program but I can assure you there is no virus, the guy that
made the program is approved by Nvidia and the link is to the Nvidia site which will then give you a download link for the program.
others on this thread use it also.

https://forums.geforce.com/default/topic/550192/geforce-drivers/wagnard-tools-ddu-gmp-tdr-manupulator-updated-11-29-14-/


----------



## error-id10t

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Acention*
> 
> Was hoping that wasn't the case, I have experienced some other minor artifacts at stock. When I switched from my previous card I didn't completely wipe the drivers so I am hoping (praying?) that this could possibly be the cause.
> I am using the newest drivers from Nvidia 344.75, could try to revert to older drivers perhaps. Would love to be able to even get close to those numbers, hell at this point I would like to just be able to get some kind of stable overclock at all.


I doubt it's the case, something is "off" you can also try the 344.80 drivers. I think people prefer the older drivers but at least in SLI these give the best performance/utilisation.


----------



## Scouty

Just upgraded from 670 to 970 ! What a card ! Amazing perf. and Overclockability











*VALiDATiON*
SLI Comming soon


----------



## jprovido

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *1M4TO*
> 
> hello, i have a 970 gigabyte g1, the card is good in performance and all, but seriously, its is SO NOISY @idle. Nothing similar to the old good 780 ghz.
> i tried to use maxwell editor, i tried to set it 10% or 0% or 30% it doesnt matter, then fan still sit @ 1600 rpm and its clearly not silent.
> anyone have a clue on whats going on?
> im seriously thinking to sell this crap.


afaik those gigabyte g1 cards are whisper quiet. heck my cheap galax 970 exoc is inaudible at idle. only one fan spins up on idle and less demanding games


----------



## Obyboby

Here's my setup







(*still WIP*):


----------



## Sader0

Guys - *for a silence freak like me* - can anyone else confirm minimal possible IDLE rpm amount for Gigabyte G1 Gaming card(via BIOS mod and in stock)?

I had Strix 970 and really liked its 0 Db during idle and low 2d load...however had to return it due to coil whine which I cant stand....
My system otherwise is really silent - so any deviation in the fan speed and/or sound I can still hear right away.

Much appreciated for your reply !


----------



## jprovido

I haven't officialy joined the club yet. here's my Galax GTX 970 EXOC


----------



## Obyboby

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Sader0*
> 
> Guys - *for a silence freak like me* - can anyone else confirm minimal possible IDLE rpm amount for Gigabyte G1 Gaming card(via BIOS mod and in stock)?
> 
> I had Strix 970 and really liked its 0 Db during idle and low 2d load...however had to return it due to coil whine which I cant stand....
> My system otherwise is really silent - so any deviation in the fan speed and/or sound I can still hear right away.
> 
> Much appreciated for your reply !


I have 2 cards, BIOS modded em both to get the fans down to 950 RPM in idle, I can't hear them anymore














anything lower than that is a bit risky, you might make the fans spin randomly and get weird readings on monitoring softwares. (Tried 750 RPM and 900 and if I'm not wrong neither was working well). Anyway, below 1100 the fans should be pretty much inaudible. 950 is more than fine for me.








Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jprovido*
> 
> I haven't officialy joined the club yet. here's my Galax GTX 970 EXOC


Welcome sir! Nice gaming station over there!


----------



## battleaxe

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Telemaq*
> 
> I was complaining about my G1 crashing at stock speeds on non demanding games like SC2.
> 
> For those having similar issues, what CPU do you have, and do you overclock it? I recently moved from a G3258 @ 4.4GHz to a 4790k at stock speed (4.2GHz) and all those issues seem to have disappeared. I thought the Pentium overclock was solid (10+hours under OCCT and no problem prior to switching to the G1). I started to ramp up the GPU speeds over the past two weeks and no crash so far!


Jeez that's small...


----------



## battleaxe

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jprovido*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I haven't officialy joined the club yet. here's my Galax GTX 970 EXOC


We gotta know how that thing overclocks!!!!

Must know!!!


----------



## jprovido

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *battleaxe*
> 
> We gotta know how that thing overclocks!!!!
> 
> Must know!!!


1545MHZ 7500MHZ @ 1.212v. overvolting does not work at all it's pretty annoying


----------



## battleaxe

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jprovido*
> 
> 1545MHZ 7500MHZ @ 1.212v. overvolting does not work at all it's pretty annoying


What???

Doesn't that thing have a crazy voltage supply? The card is a special PCB right?

I can't believe Nvidia locks these things down like this. This is so dumb. I trust these can open up if they are flashed though? I would certainly hope so.


----------



## VulgarDisplay88

Sending my 970 FTW back to the retailer today. 2 and a half weeks, 35 hours of gaming, countless hours of benchmarking and folding and the whine is still there and it sounds worse than when I first got it. Fingers crossed that the replacement doesn't have whine.


----------



## jprovido

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *battleaxe*
> 
> What???
> 
> Doesn't that thing have a crazy voltage supply? The card is a special PCB right?
> 
> I can't believe Nvidia locks these things down like this. This is so dumb. I trust these can open up if they are flashed though? I would certainly hope so.


i think it's galax's fault this time. even stock cards can overvolt to 1.24v. mine can't get above the stock voltage. voltage slider does not work with msi afterbuner, evga precision-x even the stupid galaxy oc utlity. ima wait patiently tho. ive been told 1545mhz @ 1.212v is pretty good already so at least that makes me less annoyed and no coil whine too which is a major plus for me


----------



## Obyboby

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jprovido*
> 
> i think it's galax's fault this time. even stock cards can overvolt to 1.24v. mine can't get above the stock voltage. voltage slider does not work with msi afterbuner, evga precision-x even the stupid galaxy oc utlity. ima wait patiently tho. ive been told 1545mhz @ 1.212v is pretty good already so at least that makes me less annoyed and no coil whine too which is a major plus for me


With a stable 1545MHz clock at 1.212v I wouldn't even be bothering looking into overvolting my card. It's awesome!


----------



## Pyr0

Just landed on my desk at work:



Tempted to take half day unpaid holiday lol


----------



## Obyboby

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Pyr0*
> 
> Just landed on my desk at work:
> Tempted to take half day unpaid holiday lol


Welcome aboard!







I completely understand the temptation LOL


----------



## nikolapuhiera

just hit 1550 mhz core stable on stock volt with gig wf3 oc but i got huge framedrops while in game and afterburner and or riva is on when i close down those 2 and overclock in guru same settings and play with guru and fraps no framedrops smooth gameplay. Anyone have same problem with ab/riva ?


----------



## trihy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Obyboby*
> 
> I have 2 cards, BIOS modded em both to get the fans down to 950 RPM in idle, I can't hear them anymore
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> anything lower than that is a bit risky, you might make the fans spin randomly and get weird readings on monitoring softwares. (Tried 750 RPM and 900 and if I'm not wrong neither was working well). Anyway, below 1100 the fans should be pretty much inaudible. 950 is more than fine for me.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Welcome sir! Nice gaming station over there!


Doy you get a newer bios with the second card?


----------



## jlhawn

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jprovido*
> 
> 1545MHZ 7500MHZ @ 1.212v. overvolting does not work at all it's pretty annoying


the Galax HOF GTX 970 has the voltage tool.


----------



## jlhawn

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *nikolapuhiera*
> 
> just hit 1550 mhz core stable on stock volt with gig wf3 oc but i got huge framedrops while in game and afterburner and or riva is on when i close down those 2 and overclock in guru same settings and play with guru and fraps no framedrops smooth gameplay. Anyone have same problem with ab/riva ?


Riva causes this, that is why when I install Afterburner I don't install Riva.


----------



## nikolapuhiera

Riva and Origin in game, i uninstalled riva and ab and it fix the frame drops in every game except origin games than i found that origin in game was problem too

everything works now no framedrops in any games with ab, but withought riva and origin in game disabled


----------



## ReaperXGr

I have problem with my Zotac 970..

I can run benchmarks (3dmark,valley,heaven) for long times with no error up to 1600/2000 with GS bios.

When in game after some time (10-30') display turns black and sometimes system restarts.

With the stock card and default bios it's ok,when I try modded bios with only tdp slightly raised,I always get the same crash in games even with much lower clocks...

Any idea?


----------



## nikolapuhiera

what software for oc are you using, what voltage, what clock etc, black screen happends when going to full screen before app/game crashing bc of very unstable oc, or that bios dont play well with your card did you try valley extreme HD full screen


----------



## Obyboby

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *trihy*
> 
> Doy you get a newer bios with the second card?


Sort of. Release date was October, can't remember when. Not much difference, though (or at least nothing I've noticed).


----------



## trihy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Obyboby*
> 
> Sort of. Release date was October, can't remember when. Not much difference, though (or at least nothing I've noticed).


Oh, well, let´s wait for newer cards then









Thanks


----------



## Obyboby

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *trihy*
> 
> Oh, well, let´s wait for newer cards then
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks


What changes are you expecting to find? I don't see any bugs or issues with this BIOS?


----------



## trihy

Well, gigabyte released 5 or 6 different 970 bios in 2 months









Not sure if it´s just different pcb components or they are improving something. Just like to try differents bios to see if they improve OC values







Also was looking if they change the fan curve.

On the other side, I think I got a little addicted to nvflash


----------



## Cosmic Collision

What's a conservative amount of juice to add? I thought I had 1500 stable but I get blue dot artifacts whenever I play games but I never get a driver crash.

Using Afterburner btw


----------



## Nicholars

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *trihy*
> 
> Well, gigabyte released 5 or 6 different 970 bios in 2 months
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Not sure if it´s just different pcb components or they are improving something. Just like to try differents bios to see if they improve OC values
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Also was looking if they change the fan curve.
> 
> On the other side, I think I got a little addicted to nvflash


I take it all the bios have the same completely ridiculous 1550rpm idle fan speed?


----------



## trihy

Yep. By now there are no gigabyte bios with lower than 1500rpm.

I asked gb support and they tell me there is no plan to change that.

But if more people complain... who knows.

Most 3 fan design has 1500rpm at idle (sapphire tri-x, windforce, zotac amp)


----------



## catacavaco

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *vMax65*
> 
> Hi Guys... just arrived and installed Gigabyte GTX 970 G1
> 
> 
> 
> Will give BF4 a good going over today


Thats NEAT!!


----------



## ReaperXGr

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *nikolapuhiera*
> 
> what software for oc are you using, what voltage, what clock etc, black screen happends when going to full screen before app/game crashing bc of very unstable oc, or that bios dont play well with your card did you try valley extreme HD full screen


Afterburner for oc.Gamestable bios I think gives 1,31V which is how it was stable at 1600/4000 in valley/heaven extreme and 3d mark.Games crash even @1500 core and stock ram.

I tried with the stock bios and voltage with just tdp limit changed to 150% in the bios clocked @1500/3800,benchmarks still stable at lower clocks ofcourse but in games the same problem...


----------



## nikolapuhiera

try not to overclock vram just core clock put power limit to max 112 in afterburner and clock + 100, voltage on stock and try to play game for half and hour on max leave your vram to stock it wont give you any noticeable fps in game anyway and start from there than go to +150 on stock and after + 180 you will need to start adding voltage but every card is different i cant tell you 4 sure


----------



## Mytheos

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *trihy*
> 
> Doy you get a newer bios with the second card?


https://www.dropbox.com/s/v41ka436s4sscf3/GM204.rom?dl=0

970 G1 Bios Rev 1.1

Oct 21

Anything look different from your older ones?


----------



## Teskin89

I Have overclocked mine to 1537/4000 and i have ASIC 77,7% is it a good overclock?


----------



## Hequaqua

I think is the best I can do without modding the BIOS.

CPU: 4.2ghz
GPU: 1557mhz Core
8000mhz Memory
110% Power Limit
+87 mV

I played Crysis 3 for about 40 minutes:


Love to see those long straight lines on the Core/Memory. The one break in those is when it was loading a new map.

Should I be concerned about my CPU temps? Mid 70's°(C) seem a bit high than I am normally used to seeing. I do have it pumped up from 3.5ghz to 4.2ghz though.

No Crashes or Artifacts while playing.


----------



## trihy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mytheos*
> 
> https://www.dropbox.com/s/v41ka436s4sscf3/GM204.rom?dl=0
> 
> 970 G1 Bios Rev 1.1
> 
> Nov 21
> 
> Anything look different from your older ones?


Thanks. That is the latest I´d seen (it´s from oct 21 as I see, not nov







)

Looking with maxwell editor, voltage and fan values looks pretty much the same. But I think it´s a newer nvidia branch, so I´ll take a look.

You should upload to techpowerup vga bios database


----------



## Mytheos

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *trihy*
> 
> Thanks. That is the latest I´d seen (it´s from oct 21 as I see, not nov
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> )
> 
> Looking with maxwell editor, voltage and fan values looks pretty much the same. But I think it´s a newer nvidia branch, so I´ll take a look.
> 
> You should upload to techpowerup vga bios database


Yes, my apologies, still drinking my morning coffee lol,

Oct 21


----------



## Obyboby

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mytheos*
> 
> https://www.dropbox.com/s/v41ka436s4sscf3/GM204.rom?dl=0
> 
> 970 G1 Bios Rev 1.1
> 
> Oct 21
> 
> Anything look different from your older ones?


This is exactly the same BIOS as the one I found in mine







21st Oct









BTW, I was comparing REV 1.0 and REV 1.1 stock BIOS' backup that I got from my two card but they look exactly the same. Still, the checksum is different.


----------



## Nicholars

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *trihy*
> 
> Yep. By now there are no gigabyte bios with lower than 1500rpm.
> 
> I asked gb support and they tell me there is no plan to change that.
> 
> But if more people complain... who knows.
> 
> Most 3 fan design has 1500rpm at idle (sapphire tri-x, windforce, zotac amp)


They are losing a lot of customers because of it. Its not the volume it makes at idle, as much as the actual noise it makes, its just a really annoying noise when there is not any other noise drowning it out, if it was a 1 tone whooshing noise I don't care but I think mine either has a bad fan bearing or the fans are just bad quality. it makes a sort of undulating / grinding / whining type noise and its very annoying when the rest of my PC is almost silent, don't notice it much with Tv or games on (can even notice it with that a bit though ) but when there is no background noise it is annoying when I know that it could easily be fixed and other brands have quiet fans.... Only option to fix it involves voiding 3 year warranty. Seriously 1600rpm can keep the graphics card under 70c in crysis 3...


----------



## Cosmic Collision

Trying to stablize this unstable stable OC of mine. I started off with a bump of 10mV from stock just to see what happens and I'm not seeing 1.222V in GPU-Z when I load up Unigine. Is this a reading issue or is that voltage not applying for some reason? The card runs ever so slightly hotter so it's hard to tell if anything's changed.


----------



## Mytheos

@trihy

Says it already has that BIOS...


----------



## jlhawn

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Nicholars*
> 
> They are losing a lot of customers because of it. Its not the volume it makes at idle, as much as the actual noise it makes, its just a really annoying noise when there is not any other noise drowning it out, if it was a 1 tone whooshing noise I don't care but I think mine either has a bad fan bearing or the fans are just bad quality. it makes a sort of undulating / grinding / whining type noise and its very annoying when the rest of my PC is almost silent, don't notice it much with Tv or games on (can even notice it with that a bit though ) but when there is no background noise it is annoying when I know that it could easily be fixed and other brands have quiet fans.... Only option to fix it involves voiding 3 year warranty. Seriously 1600rpm can keep the graphics card under 70c in crysis 3...


I have had my Gigabyte G1 Gaming since Oct 6 and I cannot hear the fans,
I know they are spinning as I can see them, but even putting my ear next to the card I can't hear the fans.
If I run them up to 85% I can just start to hear them but only with my side cover off.
maybe RMA yours if it's grinding.


----------



## Mytheos

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Obyboby*
> 
> This is exactly the same BIOS as the one I found in mine
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 21st Oct
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> BTW, I was comparing REV 1.0 and REV 1.1 stock BIOS' backup that I got from my two card but they look exactly the same. Still, the checksum is different.


Yeah going to try a modded BIOS today...

Hitting 1580/7900 on stock BIOS @ 1.2560

I probably should just leave it at that...but I cant help it...I want to see if I cant hit 1600/8000


----------



## Obyboby

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mytheos*
> 
> Yeah going to try a modded BIOS today...
> 
> Hitting 1580/7900 on stock BIOS @ 1.2560
> 
> I probably should just leave it at that...but I cant help it...I want to see if I cant hit 1600/8000


Nah, I'm done with these extreme overclocks - you get nothing back except for a few more points in some useless benchmarks (just my humble opinion). Trying to fix the voltage discrepancy issue when in SLI and then I will just settle down on a 1500/7500 overclock (or a bit more, but DEFINITELY not more than 1550 and not going back to 8000 with the VRAM, they get stressed too much)


----------



## nikolapuhiera

thats true bumping vram from 7000 to 8000 do nothing in games @ 1080p, bumping core clock +200 to +250 huge fps increase, above 250 large voltage increase small fps difference it doesnt worth it


----------



## Acention

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Telemaq*
> 
> I was complaining about my G1 crashing at stock speeds on non demanding games like SC2.
> 
> For those having similar issues, what CPU do you have, and do you overclock it? I recently moved from a G3258 @ 4.4GHz to a 4790k at stock speed (4.2GHz) and all those issues seem to have disappeared. I thought the Pentium overclock was solid (10+hours under OCCT and no problem prior to switching to the G1). I started to ramp up the GPU speeds over the past two weeks and no crash so far!


Still can't maintain a stable overclock of any kind. I have a I7-2600k, had it overclocked a little to 4.2ghz. Reset this to stock in bios and drivers still crashed in SCII.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jlhawn*
> 
> make sure and use DDU to remove drivers in safe mode, I just helped a guy on another thread that got his 2nd gpu for sli and his
> system performed worse, I had him use DDU and now all is good with his system.
> you can get DDU from the link below, and some have had a false positive from their virus program but I can assure you there is no virus, the guy that
> made the program is approved by Nvidia and the link is to the Nvidia site which will then give you a download link for the program.
> others on this thread use it also.
> 
> https://forums.geforce.com/default/topic/550192/geforce-drivers/wagnard-tools-ddu-gmp-tdr-manupulator-updated-11-29-14-/


I did just that right before you posted, thanks for the info though. Still no luck with a clean install of new drivers. Even went as far as removing MSI Afterburner and doing a clean install of that.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *error-id10t*
> 
> I doubt it's the case, something is "off" you can also try the 344.80 drivers. I think people prefer the older drivers but at least in SLI these give the best performance/utilisation.


Will give the newest drivers a shot. Not sure what else to try at the moment. Just seems odd that I can't find any stable overclock at all.

Thanks for the help and advice.


----------



## Mytheos

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Obyboby*
> 
> Nah, I'm done with these extreme overclocks - you get nothing back except for a few more points in some useless benchmarks (just my humble opinion). Trying to fix the voltage discrepancy issue when in SLI and then I will just settle down on a 1500/7500 overclock (or a bit more, but DEFINITELY not more than 1550 and not going back to 8000 with the VRAM, they get stressed too much)


I'm probably doing the same...I had figured on 1500/7500.

I wanted to see the difference FPS wise in games before deciding...

Also was curious to test the matching XBAR-L2C-SYS settings...makes sense you'd want those matched...but cant help but wonder why the manufacturers dont match them to start...


----------



## nikolapuhiera

@Acention
i know its stupid but did you tried to update windows, i crashed alot 2 days ago and than i read on hardforum about crashing on non updated windows i did update than clean install of 344.75 and crashing stopped


----------



## trihy

Guys, are you hitting 8000mhz on ddr5 with hynix chips? Looks like some users are getting good oc from hynix. But mines stop at 7600.

XBAR-L2C-SYS matching GPC should improve performance, but didnt try.


----------



## jprovido

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *trihy*
> 
> Guys, are you hitting 8000mhz on ddr5 with hynix chips? Looks like some users are getting good oc from hynix. But mines stop at 7600.
> 
> XBAR-L2C-SYS matching GPC should improve performance, but didnt try.


im seeing hynix chips clocking pretty good. mine is samsung and it can't get past 7.5ghz


----------



## Mytheos

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *trihy*
> 
> Guys, are you hitting 8000mhz on ddr5 with hynix chips? Looks like some users are getting good oc from hynix. But mines stop at 7600.
> 
> XBAR-L2C-SYS matching GPC should improve performance, but didnt try.


Hynix here, if I leave the GPU alone I can clock 8000 with no issues 7800 otherwise if I OC my GPU as well...


----------



## trihy

So, probably the hynix chips are rated at 8ghz too.

Still dont understand how the chips are marked as 8ghz but can´t do 8ghz (many samsung)


----------



## Edkiefer

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *trihy*
> 
> So, probably the hynix chips are rated at 8ghz too.
> 
> Still dont understand how the chips are marked as 8ghz but can´t do 8ghz (many samsung)


where are you getting there rated at 8k , all the 9xx are using 7k rated memory .

here for samsung K4G41325FC-HC28.

http://www.samsung.com/global/business/semiconductor/file/product/graphic_product_guide_nov_12-0.pdf

So if it was rated at 8k it would have H25 at end of part number .


----------



## InHartWeTrust

So I just picked up two of the Gigabyte G1 970s to run in SLI with a Dell U3415W monitor when it is released later this month/next month. I've never ran SLI before, so I'm a bit anxious about that....I honestly have no idea what it entails. In my first ever build (built 12 months ago), I only ran one Gigabyte R9 280x...what, if anything, is imperative that I know about these new 970s that I picked up?

I apologize for being what may seem lazy, I'm working my way slowly through all of the pages, there is just a LOT to try to take in and filter through.


----------



## maddangerous

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ucantescape1992*
> 
> For everyone complaining about coil whine:
> 
> I've had an EVGA SC ACX 1.0, and two MSI Gaming 4G's. Out of the box they ALL had very audible coil whine.
> 
> *IT GOES AWAY*
> 
> After looping heaven or valley for a decent amount of time, the coil while goes away. Now, even in loading screens when I'm getting 1000+ FPS, there is no audible coin whine on my MSI Gaming 4G. Out of the box it squealed like a pig.
> 
> People, please give your cards a chance to break in before you decide to RMA for coil whine.


How long did you have to run it for? My G1 has it, and as it was supposed to be a silent build... it's rather annoying


----------



## battleaxe

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *InHartWeTrust*
> 
> So I just picked up two of the Gigabyte G1 970s to run in SLI with a Dell U3415W monitor when it is released later this month/next month. I've never ran SLI before, so I'm a bit anxious about that....I honestly have no idea what it entails. In my first ever build (built 12 months ago), I only ran one Gigabyte R9 280x...what, if anything, is imperative that I know about these new 970s that I picked up?
> 
> I apologize for being what may seem lazy, I'm working my way slowly through all of the pages, there is just a LOT to try to take in and filter through.


You enable SLI in the Nvidia control panel. Its under 3d settings. Likely when you power it on it will notice it is SLI capable and ask you if you want to enable that feature. I have noticed that this doesn't always happen though. Not sure why.

The only major frustration I had with SLI was from the issue of software not the hardware. My hardware worked fine. Great even. But the games I play BF3 and BF4 had some issues with SLI a while back. It was pretty annoying. I had to disable SLI to get it to work right for a while. Eventually, they fixed the issues, but those are the main things I found. Also, some games (usually older) don't support SLI at all. BF2 on my SLI machine would just crash to desktop every time if I forgot to disable SLI. That took me a while to figure out too. Maybe not everyone has had issues, but if you are patient and try to work through it you can figure it out and it does work just fine. There are some drawbacks though, most of which are just small technical issues. If you have zero patience and zero PC know-how, you will likely just get annoyed and want to abandon SLI altogether.


----------



## maddangerous

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jprovido*
> 
> afaik those gigabyte g1 cards are whisper quiet. heck my cheap galax 970 exoc is inaudible at idle. only one fan spins up on idle and less demanding games


Aside from the coil whine, my fans are whisper quiet. And at idle my case fans are at 8-10db. So I don't know what everyone is saying that these cads are loud lol


----------



## KoolDrew

Hynix here as well running 8GHz mem with 1500MHz core.


----------



## Nicholars

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *maddangerous*
> 
> Aside from the coil whine, my fans are whisper quiet. And at idle my case fans are at 8-10db. So I don't know what everyone is saying that these cads are loud lol


They are not LOUD, they are just irritating, I have no idea how you can call them whisper quiet or silent, sound like cheap fan bearing to me.


----------



## jlhawn

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jprovido*
> 
> im seeing hynix chips clocking pretty good. mine is samsung and it can't get past 7.5ghz


I have samsung and I can get 4008mhz overclock on my memory


----------



## Acention

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *nikolapuhiera*
> 
> @Acention
> i know its stupid but did you tried to update windows, i crashed alot 2 days ago and than i read on hardforum about crashing on non updated windows i did update than clean install of 344.75 and crashing stopped


Thanks for the advice, installed all "optional" windows updates that were available and still crashed. Changed drivers up to 344.80 with a clean install via safe mode, and same thing. Continues to crash about half hour into SCII. I also disabled all background programs that I could and was only running GPUZ and MSI Afterburner to monitor things while I played.

Going to try switching up PCIE slots, just on the off chance that something is wrong with this particular slot, but mostly just grasping at straws right now.


----------



## Nicholars

Everyone with a gigabyte G1 should write to gigabyte technical support and request they release a new bios with lower fan speeds, if enough people do it they might actually do something about it. They have a bios flash tool so they might do it if enough people complain.


----------



## TFL Replica

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Acention*
> 
> Thanks for the advice, installed all "optional" windows updates that were available and still crashed. Changed drivers up to 344.80 with a clean install via safe mode, and same thing. Continues to crash about half hour into SCII. I also disabled all background programs that I could and was only running GPUZ and MSI Afterburner to monitor things while I played.
> 
> Going to try switching up PCIE slots, just on the off chance that something is wrong with this particular slot, but mostly just grasping at straws right now.


Just to be sure, close either GPU-Z or Afterburner as well.


----------



## trihy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Edkiefer*
> 
> where are you getting there rated at 8k , all the 9xx are using 7k rated memory .
> 
> here for samsung K4G41325FC-HC28.
> 
> http://www.samsung.com/global/business/semiconductor/file/product/graphic_product_guide_nov_12-0.pdf
> 
> So if it was rated at 8k it would have H25 at end of part number .


Didnt knew. Some reviews were telling they are 8ghz rated chips. I guess they were wrong then.

Thanks for clearing this up


----------



## nikolapuhiera

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TFL Replica*
> 
> Just to be sure, close either GPU-Z or Afterburner as well.


and close riva if you installed it with afterburner its runing in background even when you close afterburner and couses problems with games, also do you have your cpu oc-ed, maybe you can try to put your cpu on stock just to be sure that your cpu isnt crashing also put pcie spread spectrum on disable in bios.

what windows do you have and what mobo?


----------



## Obyboby

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Edkiefer*
> 
> where are you getting there rated at 8k , all the 9xx are using 7k rated memory .
> 
> here for samsung K4G41325FC-HC28.
> 
> http://www.samsung.com/global/business/semiconductor/file/product/graphic_product_guide_nov_12-0.pdf
> 
> So if it was rated at 8k it would have H25 at end of part number .


Does this mean we shouldn't be clocking them above 7k or above 7k? Eg can I overclock them to 7500 or am I already stressing them too much?


----------



## maddangerous

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Nicholars*
> 
> They are not LOUD, they are just irritating, I have no idea how you can call them whisper quiet or silent, sound like cheap fan bearing to me.


I have had no issues with that whatsoever. Aside from the coil whine, it is great. Everybody has a different user experience though, and tolerable sound levels, and different sensitivities to sounds in different frequency ranges though, so idk. It was just my .02


----------



## Nicholars

"Obyboby quoted you in a post in [Official] NVIDIA GTX 970 Owner's Club.

Quote:
Originally Posted by Nicholars

Everyone with a gigabyte G1 should write to gigabyte technical support and request they release a new bios with lower fan speeds, if enough people do it they might actually do something about it. They have a bios flash tool so they might do it if enough people complain.

Why bothering asking Gigabyte and blah blah blah when you can just flash it yourself? It's not risky, come on.. (Just my opinion, don't blame me if your card gets bricked! "

Because I paid for a new card with a 3 year warranty and I don't see why I should void the warranty just to lower the idle fan a bit. Not really scared of the actual flashing part but I want my 3 year warranty I paid for.


----------



## Nicholars

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *maddangerous*
> 
> I have had no issues with that whatsoever. Aside from the coil whine, it is great. Everybody has a different user experience though, and tolerable sound levels, and different sensitivities to sounds in different frequency ranges though, so idk. It was just my .02


I have some coil whine but it does not bother me that much, I just find it a bit irritating because I bought a fractal R4 and a load of expensive fans to have a quiet / silent PC in idle and that other 970's can run passive with smaller heatsinks, and also that it would take a very simple bios tweak by gigabyte to fix it but they don't.


----------



## InHartWeTrust

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *battleaxe*
> 
> You enable SLI in the Nvidia control panel. Its under 3d settings. Likely when you power it on it will notice it is SLI capable and ask you if you want to enable that feature. I have noticed that this doesn't always happen though. Not sure why.
> 
> The only major frustration I had with SLI was from the issue of software not the hardware. My hardware worked fine. Great even. But the games I play BF3 and BF4 had some issues with SLI a while back. It was pretty annoying. I had to disable SLI to get it to work right for a while. Eventually, they fixed the issues, but those are the main things I found. Also, some games (usually older) don't support SLI at all. BF2 on my SLI machine would just crash to desktop every time if I forgot to disable SLI. That took me a while to figure out too. Maybe not everyone has had issues, but if you are patient and try to work through it you can figure it out and it does work just fine. There are some drawbacks though, most of which are just small technical issues. If you have zero patience and zero PC know-how, you will likely just get annoyed and want to abandon SLI altogether.


Awesome, thanks man. I only play BF4 and DCS: World (and any new game I might pick up would be a new release), both of which work well with SLI currently, so hopefully it's not too much of a headache







I appreciate the response.


----------



## zeeee4

Thanks so much for your help man!! IF you didnt tell me about the step up program i wouldnt have bothered. But since you did they are just swapping mine for a NORMAL acx 2.0... but acx 2.0 vs acx 2.0 FTW should literally be the exact same but factory overclocked im assuming... so yeah BUT THANKS MAN!


----------



## maddangerous

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Nicholars*
> 
> I have some coil whine but it does not bother me that much, I just find it a bit irritating because I bought a fractal R4 and a load of expensive fans to have a quiet / silent PC in idle and that other 970's can run passive with smaller heatsinks, and also that it would take a very simple bios tweak by gigabyte to fix it but they don't.


You know, I did the same thing, except with a fractal design node 804 and quiet fans, for the same reason. Except the coil whine is what bothers me.

Funny lol.

Really though, so far my rig is pretty quiet even when gaming.


----------



## shilka

Got a notice that my two Gigabyte G1 Gaming GTX 970 cards are sitting down at the postal office, so am going down there to pick them up tomorrow afternoon, will be starting on the review right away.
Anyone that have any suggestions?

Thanks


----------



## Nicholars

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *maddangerous*
> 
> You know, I did the same thing, except with a fractal design node 804 and quiet fans, for the same reason. Except the coil whine is what bothers me.
> 
> Funny lol.
> 
> Really though, so far my rig is pretty quiet even when gaming.


Its only the idle speed that is annoying because I know it could easily be fixed if gigabyte would do something about it. G1 Sounds ok when gaming as well its not loud or irritating at 62%, I had 2 g1's and one of them had pretty bad coil whine and some artifacts so that was RMA, this one is not as bad for the coil whine and I don't notice it except if the room is silent, I also noticed that after a week or two it gets a lot quieter. I think all 970's buzz a bit and also whine at very high FPS... people who are saying theirs is silent either have bad hearing or loud case fans. For some reason exactly 62% fan speed on my G1 sounds ok but every other speed makes a pulsating noise, try 62% if you want the best fan noise for gaming.... Maybe I am getting a bit OCD about fan noise going through every fan speed haha. I would swap for an asus strix but its £30 more expensive and about 10% slower. If they would fix the idle fan speeds the G1 would be perfect.


----------



## Acention

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TFL Replica*
> 
> Just to be sure, close either GPU-Z or Afterburner as well.


Done and done, have tried closing down every background program that I can think of including steam and geforce experience. Drivers still crash
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *nikolapuhiera*
> 
> and close riva if you installed it with afterburner its runing in background even when you close afterburner and couses problems with games, also do you have your cpu oc-ed, maybe you can try to put your cpu on stock just to be sure that your cpu isnt crashing also put pcie spread spectrum on disable in bios.
> 
> what windows do you have and what mobo?


The only PCIE options I have in bios seem to be an option to choose PCIE/PCI or disabled. The ony spread spectrum I see is for the CPU.

PC Specs:
OS: Windows 8.1
Mobo: Asrock Z68 Extreme 7 Gen 3
CPU: Intel I7-2600k (stock clocks)
Ram: 8GB Gskill Ripjaw X DDR3 1866
PSU: PC Power and Cooling 950W
GPU: Gigabyte GTX 970 GV-N970G1 GAMING-4GD (Bios Version 84.04.28.00.4C)

Also tried switching PCIE slots on the mobo with no luck. Pretty much tried everything I can think of at this point.


----------



## Edkiefer

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *trihy*
> 
> Didnt knew. Some reviews were telling they are 8ghz rated chips. I guess they were wrong then.
> 
> Thanks for clearing this up


Got a link to review or what card it was, I for sure could of missed it but AFAIK as i said all 9xx are using 7k mem .

If they were 8k mem out for sure it could do 8k and more, at least few 100mhz over .


----------



## maddangerous

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *shilka*
> 
> Got a notice that my two Gigabyte G1 Gaming GTX 970 cards are sitting down at the postal office, so am going down there to pick them up tomorrow afternoon, will be starting on the review right away.
> Anyone that have any suggestions?
> 
> Thanks


If you can measure it, power draw at idle and load? I'm sure that would be useful. What are you using to bench them, and how are you reviewing them?

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Nicholars*
> 
> Its only the idle speed that is annoying because I know it could easily be fixed if gigabyte would do something about it. G1 Sounds ok when gaming as well its not loud or irritating at 62%, I had 2 g1's and one of them had pretty bad coil whine and some artifacts so that was RMA, this one is not as bad for the coil whine and I don't notice it except if the room is silent, I also noticed that after a week or two it gets a lot quieter. I think all 970's buzz a bit and also whine at very high FPS... people who are saying theirs is silent either have bad hearing or loud case fans. For some reason exactly 62% fan speed on my G1 sounds ok but every other speed makes a pulsating noise, try 62% if you want the best fan noise for gaming.... Maybe I am getting a bit OCD about fan noise going through every fan speed haha. I would swap for an asus strix but its £30 more expensive and about 10% slower. If they would fix the idle fan speeds the G1 would be perfect.


Well, that's just it. Some people can't hear it lol it can be literally out of their hearing range. My fiancée can't hear the phone charger that whines (and drives me insane) but she can hear my card. And yeah 62 percent is really quiet for the speed the fans are going, I had noticed that too. So what is the rest of your rig?

If it is in your sig, can't see it I'm on my phone.


----------



## Edkiefer

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Obyboby*
> 
> Does this mean we shouldn't be clocking them above 7k or above 7k? Eg can I overclock them to 7500 or am I already stressing them too much?


Well, I guess that would depend on who you asked , if it was memory manufacture , my guess would be 7k as that is what it is meant to run at, no higher .
Just like with system ram , 3rd party sellers do OC with different rated speeds . AFAIK many of these are just speed binned lower speed memory and they make sure it works at speed they sell it .
Then you could OC it further maybe .

Well same thing here, you can OC it, just test it well (make sure each OC step gives faster results not just no artifacts ) , I would pull back for 24/7 settings IMO .
So if your highest stable was 8k, set 7.8k for 24/7 use . But it up to you to take risk .


----------



## shilka

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *maddangerous*
> 
> If you can measure it, power draw at idle and load? I'm sure that would be useful. What are you using to bench them, and how are you reviewing them?


I dont have a kill a watt sory.
What i had planed was single and SLI benchmarks / FPS numbers across 45 tests in 1440P, was thinking of maybe doing 1080P if i got any requests for it.


----------



## maddangerous

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *shilka*
> 
> I dont have a kill a watt sory.
> What i had planed was single and SLI benchmarks / FPS numbers across 45 tests in 1440P, was thinking of maybe doing 1080P if i got any requests for it.


That's alright. Holy crap 45 tests? Wow. Good luck.

I run my stuff at 1080p but that doesn't matter, unless you want to run tomb raider and shadow of mordor and compare? Maybe just for fun?

Like I said, doesn't matter.

What types of tests are you running?


----------



## DirtySocks

Are you guys testing the oced gpu with Heaven/Valley and Fire strike?
I managed to oc to 1641 core(with boost i guess) and memory 4001lhz. So far all tests have been fine without any issues.
Asic quality is 62.5%
Now its time to fire up Crysis 3


----------



## shilka

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *maddangerous*
> 
> That's alright. Holy crap 45 tests? Wow. Good luck.
> 
> I run my stuff at 1080p but that doesn't matter, unless you want to run tomb raider and shadow of mordor and compare? Maybe just for fun?
> 
> Like I said, doesn't matter.
> 
> What types of tests are you running?


A few fixed benchmarks and games with built in fixed benchmarks.
There are a number of reasons why i use fixed benchmarks so there is a meaning behind it.

Oldest one is F.E.A.R. 1 and that one is mostly just for fun and i could just skip it.


----------



## TFL Replica

It's a shame so many modern games do not include a built-in benchmark.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Acention*
> 
> Done and done, have tried closing down every background program that I can think of including steam and geforce experience. Drivers still crash
> The only PCIE options I have in bios seem to be an option to choose PCIE/PCI or disabled. The ony spread spectrum I see is for the CPU.
> 
> PC Specs:
> OS: Windows 8.1
> Mobo: Asrock Z68 Extreme 7 Gen 3
> CPU: Intel I7-2600k (stock clocks)
> Ram: 8GB Gskill Ripjaw X DDR3 1866
> PSU: PC Power and Cooling 950W
> GPU: Gigabyte GTX 970 GV-N970G1 GAMING-4GD (Bios Version 84.04.28.00.4C)
> 
> Also tried switching PCIE slots on the mobo with no luck. Pretty much tried everything I can think of at this point.


As a last resort, try changing your RAM settings. That's 1866MHz XMP, right? Check the SPD values, and try running it at 1333 or 1600.


----------



## maddangerous

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *shilka*
> 
> A few fixed benchmarks and games with built in fixed benchmarks.
> There are a number of reasons why i use fixed benchmarks so there is a meaning behind it.
> 
> Oldest one is F.E.A.R. 1 and that one is mostly just for fun and i could just skip it.


Hmmm... ok. I happen to have that myself. Great game.

Welll good luck with the review, where is it going to be posted? If like to read that when it is done.


----------



## shilka

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *maddangerous*
> 
> Hmmm... ok. I happen to have that myself. Great game.
> 
> Welll good luck with the review, where is it going to be posted? If like to read that when it is done.


180 tests are going to take a while and i need someone to help me out with some graphs for the scores, so sometime next week is the best answer i can give right now.


----------



## maddangerous

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *shilka*
> 
> 180 tests are going to take a while and i need someone to help me out with some graphs for the scores, so sometime next week is the best answer i can give right now.


No worries.

Ew graphs. Can't figure that stuff out.


----------



## shilka

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *maddangerous*
> 
> No worries.
> 
> Ew graphs. Can't figure that stuff out.


I got a few i can ask they might be kind enough to help me out. of course they are going to get all the credit for the graphs.


----------



## DustDevil

I have 2 MSI reference cooler 970 gtx's and my 3rd one is coming here tomorrow. I can run benchmarks if need be. They are going to run at 8x - 8x - 8x. I doubt they scale very much my highest Firestrike (sli) score is about 18,300k with a slight 1450 core / 8003 mem overclock. I am hoping to hit 24,000k in firestrike some time tomorrow. We shall see.


----------



## ivoryg37

Does anyone know the measurement of the Gigabyte 970 G1 PCB? I want to see if it will fit in a hadron case with a waterblock


----------



## AngryGoldfish

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Nicholars*
> 
> Everyone with a gigabyte G1 should write to gigabyte technical support and request they release a new bios with lower fan speeds, if enough people do it they might actually do something about it. They have a bios flash tool so they might do it if enough people complain.


There might be a genuine reason why they didn't offer a lower fan profile for idle use. I can't think of what it would be, but I'm not a Gigabyte/Nvidia engineer.


----------



## PalominoCreek

How many of you G1 owners are suffering from coil whine?


----------



## maddangerous

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *PalominoCreek*
> 
> How many of you G1 owners are suffering from coil whine?


This guy right here for starters


----------



## Nicholars

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *AngryGoldfish*
> 
> There might be a genuine reason why they didn't offer a lower fan profile for idle use. I can't think of what it would be, but I'm not a Gigabyte/Nvidia engineer.


The reason they gave me is that 1600rpm is the lowest fan speed to avoid overheating.... Which is true at load but that's why every modern graphics card has fan profiles that slow down at idle and speed up at load. people have reported lowering them to 950rpm successfully so WHY gigabyte chose 1550 as minimum rpm I have no idea...


----------



## trihy

Not really sure what were the reviews I read about 8ghz chip, Im a little confused.

But, mem clock could always be limited by the memory controller. So, you could have 10ghz chip, that if the memory controller provide voltage to make it work stable at 8ghz, there will be no way to make it work at 10.

I´d contacted gigabyte support some weeks ago and they told me the same. So, dont expect changes in fan curve. If you want 1000rpm, flash the card or move to a msi 970 gaming, you cant get any quietter than this.

That´s the bad thing about tri-cooler design, lower size fans, higher rpm.


----------



## DustDevil

I must be deaf......I am running mine at 100% right 4200rpm and can barely hear them. I was a mortar man so my sense of hearing might be in jeopardy.


----------



## ZeusHavok

These waterblocks have really opened these cards up. I reckon breaking 17k won't be hard.

http://www.3dmark.com/3dm/4925970?


----------



## TahoeDust

Just found out my EVGA 970s don't support the EVGA LED lit SLI bridge.


----------



## maddangerous

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ZeusHavok*
> 
> These waterblocks have really opened these cards up. I reckon breaking 17k won't be hard.
> 
> http://www.3dmark.com/3dm/4925970?


Pics of the blocks? Can't wait to get mine, too far down the road for now


----------



## error-id10t

Can someone confirm this is the right block for the Giga G1 Gaming?

http://www.pccasegear.com/index.php?main_page=product_info&cPath=207_160_878_880&products_id=29977&zenid=2b2e486e2c0fd34563d382df009e7625

I don't REALLY want blocks for these but the bloody summer is too hot already.


----------



## Acention

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TFL Replica*
> 
> It's a shame so many modern games do not include a built-in benchmark.
> 
> As a last resort, try changing your RAM settings. That's 1866MHz XMP, right? Check the SPD values, and try running it at 1333 or 1600.


I tried that when I reset my cpu overclock back to stock. Didn't have any affect.

I have made progress though I believe. Of course I made two changes at once so not sure exactly which one possibly fixed my problem.

I am running a dual monitor setup with one monitor running DVI and the other running HDMI, I unplugged the HDMI monitor and have been running with just the one monitor.

The second change and, one I think made the actual difference, is that there is a molex connection on my mobo, that I disconnected when transferring my components to my new case the other day. This molex connection says it is for running SLI/Xfire setups. I am guessing/Hoping that maybe the video card was drawing to much from the PCIE slot and this molex provides additional power that is helping to stabilize the card.

So far with limited playtime of a couple rounds of SCII I haven't had a driver crash with a +50mhz OC, so here is to hoping that this has fixed my issue.


----------



## Team Grinder

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *maddangerous*
> 
> If you can measure it, power draw at idle and load? I'm sure that would be useful. What are you using to bench them, and how are you reviewing them?
> Well, that's just it. Some people can't hear it lol it can be literally out of their hearing range. My fiancée can't hear the phone charger that whines (and drives me insane) but she can hear my card. And yeah 62 percent is really quiet for the speed the fans are going, I had noticed that too. So what is the rest of your rig?
> 
> If it is in your sig, can't see it I'm on my phone.


http://www.overclock.net/t/1514085/official-nvidia-gtx-970-owners-club/7730

Look half way down. Already measured but only with one card. Looking to get a second after the new year.


----------



## UZ7

http://www.3dmark.com/fs/3380024

My max so far, dont think I'll be breaking 12K anytime soon







on top of that I could OC my CPU more but at the moment I'm at silent/low voltage mode.


----------



## TFL Replica

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Acention*
> 
> I tried that when I reset my cpu overclock back to stock. Didn't have any affect.
> 
> I have made progress though I believe. Of course I made two changes at once so not sure exactly which one possibly fixed my problem.
> 
> I am running a dual monitor setup with one monitor running DVI and the other running HDMI, I unplugged the HDMI monitor and have been running with just the one monitor.
> 
> The second change and, one I think made the actual difference, is that there is a molex connection on my mobo, that I disconnected when transferring my components to my new case the other day. This molex connection says it is for running SLI/Xfire setups. I am guessing/Hoping that maybe the video card was drawing to much from the PCIE slot and this molex provides additional power that is helping to stabilize the card.
> 
> So far with limited playtime of a couple rounds of SCII I haven't had a driver crash with a +50mhz OC, so here is to hoping that this has fixed my issue.


Alright. Fingers crossed.


----------



## maddangerous

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Team Grinder*
> 
> http://www.overclock.net/t/1514085/official-nvidia-gtx-970-owners-club/7730
> 
> Look half way down. Already measured but only with one card. Looking to get a second after the new year.


Niiiice. ok thanks for the info. If i could swing another G1 I would, but I'm not sure that can happen for a while. But now I have the info I needed just in case. Thanks!


----------



## GrimDoctor

Going from 2 OC'd 760s to a 970 I was sceptical about the in game difference but wow the 970 is a comparitve beast, and I haven't even OC'd it yet!


----------



## Nicholars

http://forums.overclockers.co.uk/showthread.php?t=18630496

Can anyone find any more info on this or know how to get it working?

0db fan mode on G1 970, this person says he had an MSI card then swapped it for a G1 970 and somehow the g1 started working with 0db fan mode... Need to do this but don't know how, idle fan noise on the G1 is annoying me and I don't want to void warranty by flashing it.


----------



## Cosmic Collision

Still a bit of a new when it comes to playing with voltages or rather, I can't remember anything I've done since I haven't bought any hardware in more than 2 years haha.

So it's perfectly ok to hit the max on Afterburner (87mV) for normal gaming use right? If I remember correctly I capped out the voltage in Precision with my 670. Just gotta account for the increase in temperature. From the quick run on Valley I did it caps out at around 3 degrees higher than stock voltage compared to 1.256V which if I make a custom profile should practically disappear.


----------



## Team Grinder

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *maddangerous*
> 
> Niiiice. ok thanks for the info. If i could swing another G1 I would, but I'm not sure that can happen for a while. But now I have the info I needed just in case. Thanks!


No worries


----------



## caliking420

go ahead and add me


----------



## jlhawn

I wish someone with a Gigabyte G1 Gaming that say's the fans are noisy could record the sound and post it.
I would like to know if it's my hearing going bad or if I just happen to have a very quiet G1 Gaming, I can't for the life
of me hear the fans until I crank them to 85% or higher and then only if my side panel is off my case.
I run my gpu fans in auto mode and since it never get's over 68c under full load I never hear the fans,
and my case is on top of my desk and with a tape measure to check it is 28" from me with the gpu towards me
to where I can see it through the window of the case. and no I'm not saying your not hearing the fans I just don't know why I can't,
I can hear my Noctua case fans and when not gaming their running on low speed at 7volts.


----------



## GrimDoctor

I've tested my new Strix and these are the figures I got from HWiNFO64 (Min/Max) by only changing the GPU Boost Clock so far.
GPU Clock: 135.0 MHz/1463 MHz
GPU Memory Clock: 162.0 MHz/1752.8 MHz
GPU Temp: 46.0/68.0
GPU Core Voltage: 0.850 V/1.200 V
GPU VRM Temp: 49.0/75.0
GPU VRM Voltage: 0.850/1.199

How do those figures look?
Is that VRM too hot?
Shouldn't the Memory Clock be higher?

EDIT: Memory Clock reading maybe buggy in HWiNFO64. In GPU Tweak and GPU Z it's showing 7012.0 MHz which sounds more correct.


----------



## jlhawn

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *GrimDoctor*
> 
> I've tested my new Strix and these are the figures I got from HWiNFO64 (Min/Max) by only changing the GPU Boost Clock so far.
> GPU Clock: 135.0 MHz/1463 MHz
> GPU Memory Clock: 162.0 MHz/1752.8 MHz
> GPU Temp: 46.0/68.0
> GPU Core Voltage: 0.850 V/1.200 V
> GPU VRM Temp: 49.0/75.0
> GPU VRM Voltage: 0.850/1.199
> 
> How do those figures look?
> Is that VRM too hot?


to the best of my knowledge all the numbers look great, except I can't say anything about the vram temps as my gpu
does not show vram temps on any software so I can't compare it to mine, but what I have read in my research over
the last month on vram temps I would say yours are normal.


----------



## The Nano

PNY GTX 970 owners ahoy!

How is the card OC'ing?

edit: And hows the warranty with PNY cards? Does PNY allow cooler removal without voiding warranty?


----------



## DoubleE460

After all this time... still no 3-way gtx970 review/benchmarks out there except some flakey utube clip...


----------



## caliking420

GTX 970 is defiantly the way to go


----------



## jlhawn

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *caliking420*
> 
> GTX 970 is defiantly the way to go


for the quality setting in valley 1.0 you need to set it to "Ultra H D" and run it again, that's how the rest of us run it.


----------



## raceitchris

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *The Nano*
> 
> PNY GTX 970 owners ahoy!
> 
> How is the card OC'ing?
> 
> edit: And hows the warranty with PNY cards? Does PNY allow cooler removal without voiding warranty?


2x PNY 970's in SLi here.

They OC pretty well. Max is +209/+525. (with 106 power and +87mV)

In Battlefield 4 I get the infamous ERROR DEVICE HUNG (100% "too high" of an overclock issue with BF4) so I have to lower the OC down to +169/+425 on the cards and there is no more error.

It's nice to have most all that wattage heat (about 80 percent of it as about 20 percent escapes through the SLI teeth gap back into my case) of two cards get exhausted out of my case.

-- have always been a fan of the blower models.


----------



## GrimDoctor

Playing DAI my new Asus Strix VRM is hitting 92 degrees. Seems pretty high to me, can anyone confirm?

Ambient is 27...good old Australia.


----------



## The Nano

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *raceitchris*
> 
> 2x PNY 970's in SLi here.
> 
> They OC pretty well. Max is +209/+525. (with 106 power and +87mV)
> 
> In Battlefield 4 I get the infamous ERROR DEVICE HUNG (100% "too high" of an overclock issue with BF4) so I have to lower the OC down to +169/+425 on the cards and there is no more error.
> 
> It's nice to have most all that wattage heat (about 80 percent of it as about 20 percent escapes through the SLI teeth gap back into my case) of two cards get exhausted out of my case.
> 
> -- have always been a fan of the blower models.


How about coil whine?


----------



## jlhawn

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *GrimDoctor*
> 
> Playing DAI my new Asus Strix VRM is hitting 92 degrees. Seems pretty high to me, can anyone confirm?
> 
> Ambient is 27...good old Australia.


per this thermal test of the ASUS Strix your 92c is getting to hot, should be around 80c. no one is listing the max allowed vrm temp.


----------



## blah238

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *caliking420*
> 
> GTX 970 is *defiantly* the way to go


----------



## Obyboby

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *GrimDoctor*
> 
> Playing DAI my new Asus Strix VRM is hitting 92 degrees. Seems pretty high to me, can anyone confirm?
> 
> Ambient is 27...good old Australia.


G'day mate









A bit high, yeah. Got 22 here, max temps are 60 (in SLI!!). But my case has a good airflow


----------



## DirtySocks

When oced i get the same error Driver Device Error in BF4 and i have to use pre oced MsI profile meh.
I now know what coil whine is since i wondered what was the noise it was making when running Unigine benchmarks.


----------



## qweqwu1

So, has anyone managed to get rid of the coil noise completely?
It's really starting to annoy me, I'm about to start furmark and leave on vacation for about 2 weeks, and just let it burn, piece of crap.
How can they not test those cards? It baffles me.


----------



## Arturo.Zise

Anyone with a 4K monitor tried a single 970 for gaming? Can it pull 30+ fps or is SLI are requirement for 4K?


----------



## sugalumps

What is the best version for sli between the msi gaming or the gigabyte g1 as they are both the same price atm, I would go with the asus strix so I only need one 8pin connector each but they are the most expensive brand in the UK for some reason.

Rmaing my 980 msi gaming because of the electrical buzz/coil whine it's got and I feel two 970s are much better for the money as the price to performance is just not there for a 980.


----------



## Hequaqua

Here is something strange.



These are WITHOUT Afterburner. What is even more strange is after running Heaven, when I go to run again, it will drop the core clock down to like 530mhz. If I restart the computer then it will go back to these numbers without applying any OC at all.

Anyone know why that might happen? My CPU is @ stock.

I have not modded the Bios but I just noticed on GPU-Z that it looks like my stock settings have changed:


Something isn't right.

I'm going out. I will look more into when I get back.

Any help would be appreciated.


----------



## Edkiefer

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Hequaqua*
> 
> Here is something strange.
> 
> 
> 
> These are WITHOUT Afterburner. What is even more strange is after running Heaven, when I go to run again, it will drop the core clock down to like 530mhz. If I restart the computer then it will go back to these numbers without applying any OC at all.
> 
> Anyone know why that might happen? My CPU is @ stock.


Are you sure AB didn't start at startup , cause if your just closing AB and testing, the OC is set till when next reboot .
So you have to make sure AB never runs on restart , then you will get stock clocks .

It sounds like driver reset or mini crash .

The only other thing is if this is modded bios , I see ram is 8k , so either modded bios or OC software is kicking in .

Edit: I see you adding more info, your surely OC as GPU-Z shows , so my guess is some OC app is running at startup .


----------



## Edkiefer

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *GrimDoctor*
> 
> Playing DAI my new Asus Strix VRM is hitting 92 degrees. Seems pretty high to me, can anyone confirm?
> 
> Ambient is 27...good old Australia.


I assume that is 970 strix , anyway try making a fan profile so fan runs higher under load, .
That should help bring down the VRM temps a bit .

Also maybe case airflow needs some work, so check that too .


----------



## Nicholars

I know this is an OC thread and idle fan noise is boring, but has anyone found any fixes or ways to make the idle fan noise better on the G1 other than flashing the bios, does moving those little wires out of the way do anything, I CBA to take the card out again if its not going to do anything. Quoted from another thread "be prepared to move the wires to stop the annoying pulsing noise"... Also can anyone get the 0db fan thing working on the G1 like someone said in this thread? http://forums.overclockers.co.uk/showthread.php?t=18630496&highlight=0db+fan+g1.


----------



## Hequaqua

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Edkiefer*
> 
> Are you sure AB didn't start at startup , cause if your just closing AB and testing, the OC is set till when next reboot .
> So you have to make sure AB never runs on restart , then you will get stock clocks .
> 
> It sounds like driver reset or mini crash .
> 
> The only other thing is if this is modded bios , I see ram is 8k , so either modded bios or OC software is kicking in .
> 
> Edit: I see you adding more info, your surely OC as GPU-Z shows , so my guess is some OC app is running at startup .


Thanks....I figured it out. I don't remember changing AB to apply OC at start up, but that is what it was....lol

I was wondering why after closing AB it was still OC'd. LOL

As Bill Engvall would say: Here's your sign....lmao

Thanks


----------



## trihy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Nicholars*
> 
> I know this is an OC thread and idle fan noise is boring, but has anyone found any fixes or ways to make the idle fan noise better on the G1 other than flashing the bios, does moving those little wires out of the way do anything, I CBA to take the card out again if its not going to do anything. Quoted from another thread "be prepared to move the wires to stop the annoying pulsing noise"... Also can anyone get the 0db fan thing working on the G1 like someone said in this thread? http://forums.overclockers.co.uk/showthread.php?t=18630496&highlight=0db+fan+g1.


That thread is pure bs. You wont have 0db on a g1. And if you do, it will harm the fans, cause they are not made to run at 0rpm.

If you want lower rpm, flash your bios, there is no other way.

Still dont understand why people want 0db but buy a card without that function.


----------



## Nicholars

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *trihy*
> 
> That thread is pure bs. You wont have 0db on a g1. And if you do, it will harm the fans, cause they are not made to run at 0rpm.
> 
> If you want lower rpm, flash your bios, there is no other way.
> 
> Still dont understand why people want 0db but buy a card without that function.


I don't even want 0db I just want a very low fan speed at idle, which cannot be done without flashing bios and 0db would be better than what it does atm, they can run at 0rpm, what do you think happens when you turn the PC off lol.


----------



## UZ7

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *trihy*
> 
> That thread is pure bs. You wont have 0db on a g1. And if you do, it will harm the fans, cause they are not made to run at 0rpm.
> 
> If you want lower rpm, flash your bios, there is no other way.
> 
> Still dont understand why people want 0db but buy a card without that function.


Well 0dB wont really harm the fan, it just turns it off







(the feature was boasted to lengthen the life of the fans)

Anyway I have an MSI that has that feature and while its nice and silent at the back of my head I wasnt comfortable with the fan not running or only running when it hits 60C. That means after a long gaming session on hitting 70C it will "slowly" go down in temps so I modded my BIOS instead to run at <800rpm, 1300rpm, 2300rpm and barely hearing it on idle.


----------



## Edkiefer

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *UZ7*
> 
> Well 0dB wont really harm the fan, it just turns it off
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> (the feature was boasted to lengthen the life of the fans)
> 
> Anyway I have an MSI that has that feature and while its nice and silent at the back of my head I wasnt comfortable with the fan not running or only running when it hits 60C. That means after a long gaming session on hitting 70C it will "slowly" go down in temps so I modded my BIOS instead to run at 800rpm, 1300rpm, 2300rpm and barely hearing it on idle.


I think you need PWM (4pin) fans to really make 0db useful , smooth transition from 0 to low speed .

On gaming fan you could of also just lower the start (temp11) and mid temp (temp12) points (59/60 >54/55 ) and raised the mid rpm (rpm12) from 900> 1200 or whatever you like .


----------



## UZ7

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Edkiefer*
> 
> I think you need PWM (4pin) fans to really make 0db useful , smooth transition from 0 to low speed .


Wait so the G1 fans are not PWM and go based off voltage?


----------



## trihy

Yes, they are 3 pin fan. So, forget 0db. 0 to minimun rpm will report wrong readings like 50k+rpm like any other 3 pin fan, so it´s a no go.

And for lower rpm, you need a bios mod, period. There is no on the fly bios tweaking.


----------



## UZ7

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *trihy*
> 
> Yes, they are 3 pin fan. So, forget 0db. 0 to minimun rpm will report wrong readings like 50k+rpm like any other 3 pin fan, so it´s a no go.
> 
> And for lower rpm, you need a bios mod, period. There is no on the fly bios tweaking.


Ah okay that makes sense









Guess MSI invested slightly a little more on the fans while Gigabyte went for the backplate.

I know the MSI's lowest speed aside from 0 is 500rpm so yeah definitely PWM.


----------



## trihy

Yes, its not common to see 3 pin fans on vga. Msi, asus, evga, all are 4 pin fans.

Not sure what gigabyte were thinking. Even the fans on gigabyte r9 290 are 4 pin.


----------



## shilka

Finally at long last i have gotten my cards and have gotten them installed


Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!













Does it look better with the red or blue light?
Am going to start testing them for the review later.


----------



## battleaxe

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *shilka*
> 
> Finally at long last i have gotten my cards and have gotten them installed
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Does it look better with the red or blue light?
> Am going to start testing them for the review later.


Red.

And then do the LED mod on the G1's so they are red too and match.









I'm thinking of doing it myself, but I'm probably too lazy and thinking is as far as I'll get.


----------



## KoolDrew

Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!



Quote:


> Originally Posted by *shilka*
> 
> Finally at long last i have gotten my cards and have gotten them installed
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Does it look better with the red or blue light?
> Am going to start testing them for the review later.






Definitely red.


----------



## shilka

I will agree that the fan speed on the Gigabyte GTX 970 G1 Gaming could and should have slower fan speeds, i dont think its loud but i not quiet in i ilde i will agree on that.


----------



## reg66

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *PalominoCreek*
> 
> How many of you G1 owners are suffering from coil whine?


ihave one, but zero coil whine


----------



## Germanian

definitely the red LED"s shilka. The blue kills my eyes







.

congratz btw on SLI. I am holding out for next generation cards hopefully 20nm. 1 GTX 970 enough for now at least.

AMD and NVIDIA need to hurry up so we can enjoy 4K 60 FPS with only 1 card.


----------



## Nicholars

Quote:


> AMD and NVIDIA need to hurry up so we can enjoy 4K 60 FPS with only 1 card.


Good luck with that, a 980 can only just about run every game at 1080p 60fps and 4k is 4x the pixels so you will need a single card at least 3x the speed of a 980!


----------



## ZeusHavok

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Nicholars*
> 
> Good luck with that, a 980 can only just about run every game at 1080p 60fps and 4k is 4x the pixels so you will need a single card at least 3x the speed of a 980!


I can play dark souls at 4k and 60 fps on one card.


----------



## DustDevil

Just got my 3rd msi 970 gtx. Running benches now and checking cooling. Talk about an oven lol


----------



## Nicholars

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ZeusHavok*
> 
> I can play dark souls at 4k and 60 fps on one card.


I can run half life 2 at 8xaa 4k probably, but games like crysis 3 and far cry 4 are not a constant 60fps even on a 980 at 1080p so for 4k you would need a serious graphics card.


----------



## AngryGoldfish

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Nicholars*
> 
> Good luck with that, a 980 can only just about run every game at 1080p 60fps and 4k is 4x the pixels so you will need a single card at least 3x the speed of a 980!


I thought that too, but apart from the really intensive games, the new 980 Classified from eVGA overclocked to 1600Mhz can get you playable and decent frames (though not quite 60 yet). BF4 on the Ultra preset hit 41 FPS, 45 FPS on Bioshock Infinite on the highest as well as Hitman Absolution on the highest setting at 55 FPS, though Tomb Raider (Ultimate/TressFX On), Metro LL (highest) only scored in the 30's. This is better than the original numbers released. This is, for the most part, playable. Would I game on it? No, but I might be considered to turn a few settings down if I absolutely HAD to have 4K now and only had a 980. However, by then I'd rather get a better 2K monitor or triple surround 1080p.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Germanian*
> 
> definitely the red LED"s shilka. The blue kills my eyes
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> .
> 
> congratz btw on SLI. I am holding out for next generation cards hopefully 20nm. 1 GTX 970 enough for now at least.
> 
> AMD and NVIDIA need to hurry up so we can enjoy 4K 60 FPS with only 1 card.


Same here. A single 970 is enough for me right now, and I'm tempted by SLI, but it's not quite good enough for super high resolutions (with future-proofing in mind) so I might not bother with SLI until we see single GPU's fully capable of hitting 60FPS at 4K.


----------



## The Nano

I am shouting for all PNY card (blower) owners again! Is there some kind of sticker or whatsoever in the card that voids warranty? Sticker in one of the screws maybe?


----------



## Stephen88

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Nicholars*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *ZeusHavok*
> 
> I can play dark souls at 4k and 60 fps on one card.
> 
> 
> 
> I can run half life 2 at 8xaa 4k probably, but games like crysis 3 and far cry 4 are not a constant 60fps even on a 980 at 1080p so for 4k you would need a serious graphics card.
Click to expand...

that's normal because dark soul isn't a serious graphics game and it's a old game


----------



## shilka

Can i be added to this owners club?
http://valid.x86.fr/k9yms5


----------



## DustDevil

I have 5820K Processor overclock to 4.4Ghz. The motherboard is a MSI X99S SLI Plus and does 8x 8x 8x in 3 way because of the 28 lanes the CPU has.

These 970 GTX's are slightly overclocked from the factory to 1076mhz core 1216mhz boost 7010mhz memory. I left them alone but had the fans running at 100% to avoid throttling if they reach that point. Running on the latest Nvidia WHQL drivers .75.

Firestrike Standard - 20108 score

Firestrike Extreme - 11377 score

Firestrike Ultra - 6430 score

Unigine Heaven - Extreme - 3247 score

Unigine Valley - Extreme HD - 4202 score

Will see what clocks I can get stable with 3 cards in sli and see what the overclocked scores are here in a few hours.


----------



## arcjammce

Hi,

So I had some questions about overclocking and stability..

About a month ago I made my first ever PC, with an MSI 970 as the graphics card. I have just started overclocking the card, with a reasonable amount of success.. Based on what i have done, i wanted to ask some stuff to help with my understanding..

I managed to get a 'stable' overclock with the core clock at about 1300 and the memory clock at 2000 when i did stability testing with Furmark and Heaven. However, when i started to play Battlefield 4, it crashed out after 45 mins ish. I now have the core clock set at 1289MHz and the memory clock at 1988, which so far seems to be stable in everything including battlefield after playing for about 2 hours. I have the power limit at 110% and the voltage +87mV.

So the questions:

Before actually doing any overclocking, i had it in my head that cooler temperatures would result in a better/ more stable overclock. To me, that doesnt appear to be the case.. The temperature of the card for whatever i have been doing has never gone past 70 degrees.

Would setting the fans to 100% and having the temperatures lower let me get to a higher overclock while remaining stable?
If temperature is not the limiting factor, why do some people need to water cool the card? (other than cosmetics!)
Is there any other way of getting a higher overclock while remaining stable?
Is this overclock as good as i am ever going to get with this card? (I'm happy with it as it is, its more just out of curiosity).
If the overclock is limited by the card, how can people be considered 'good' or 'professional' overclockers? Would anyone with a good card not be able to get the same level of overclock from it? (A bit of a weird question..!)

Finally, on the GPU Z main screen, It shows my core at 1289, my memory at 1988 and the boost at 1428. When the card is under full load, in the sensors tab, it actually shows the core as 1541, and the memory as 1987..
Why is there a discrepancy between the stated core clock of 1289 and the sensor clock of 1541? this is also a lot higher than the boost, so what does this mean?
The power consumption occasionally fluctuates past 110% to 112%ish. Is this an issue?

 

Sorry for the long post, hope some of you can help





















(Is this a good place to post this? Will i get better help elsewhere?)


----------



## HAL900

Too low vgpu and TPD


----------



## illest86root

... should i use two separate power cables to the gpus ? Or keep them looped off one?


----------



## ZeusHavok

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *illest86root*
> 
> ... should i use two separate power cables to the gpus ? Or keep them looped off one?


That should be totally fine. I assume it's 6 pins then 6 pins at the end on the two cables? The picture is hard to see.


----------



## illest86root

....its has one pci cable that has an additional 6 pin on the same cable. Well that be giving the card enough power?


----------



## ZeusHavok

Yeah that will be fine. AFAIK they run on the same rail anyways so it makes no difference in reality.


----------



## Edkiefer

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *illest86root*
> 
> ....its has one pci cable that has an additional 6 pin on the same cable. Well that be giving the card enough power?


your basically running up to 300w off a 150w rated PICE cable , I think it will work fine though, especially on a 970 .
you can check to see if PSU has rated values for that cable, but if I had 4 separate PCIE cables, I think I would run them, just to be sure/safe .


----------



## illest86root

Sweet thanks guys .. gonna run another cable to them i cant get any stable overclocks even at 1400 mhz its kinda sad really lol


----------



## TahoeDust

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DustDevil*
> 
> I have 5820K Processor overclock to 4.4Ghz. The motherboard is a MSI X99S SLI Plus and does 8x 8x 8x in 3 way because of the 28 lanes the CPU has.
> 
> These 970 GTX's are slightly overclocked from the factory to 1076mhz core 1216mhz boost 7010mhz memory. I left them alone but had the fans running at 100% to avoid throttling if they reach that point. Running on the latest Nvidia WHQL drivers .75.
> 
> Firestrike Standard - 20108 score
> 
> Firestrike Extreme - 11377 score
> 
> Firestrike Ultra - 6430 score
> 
> Unigine Heaven - Extreme - 3247 score
> 
> Unigine Valley - Extreme HD - 4202 score
> 
> Will see what clocks I can get stable with 3 cards in sli and see what the overclocked scores are here in a few hours.
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


Something does not seem right with your Valley benchmarks. I scored higher with only two 970s...


----------



## ZeusHavok

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TahoeDust*
> 
> Something does not seem right with your Valley benchmarks. I scored higher with only two 970s...


I get 120.9 fps and 5044 points with my two (heavily OC'd) his results are way off.


----------



## DoubleE460

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DustDevil*
> 
> I have 5820K Processor overclock to 4.4Ghz. The motherboard is a MSI X99S SLI Plus and does 8x 8x 8x in 3 way because of the 28 lanes the CPU has.
> 
> These 970 GTX's are slightly overclocked from the factory to 1076mhz core 1216mhz boost 7010mhz memory. I left them alone but had the fans running at 100% to avoid throttling if they reach that point. Running on the latest Nvidia WHQL drivers .75.
> 
> Firestrike Standard - 20108 score
> 
> Firestrike Extreme - 11377 score
> 
> Firestrike Ultra - 6430 score
> 
> Unigine Heaven - Extreme - 3247 score
> 
> Unigine Valley - Extreme HD - 4202 score


Finally some scores... been waiting a while, thx...


----------



## DustDevil

Yeah something is off with my scores across the board. I have checked everything from different drivers to pci e 3.0 to 1.1 to 8x vs 16x

It acts like it is almost throttling to me. half way through the tests it has 109 avg score then drops off.


----------



## DoubleE460

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DustDevil*
> 
> Yeah something is off with my scores across the board. I have checked everything from different drivers to pci e 3.0 to 1.1 to 8x vs 16x
> 
> It acts like it is almost throttling to me. half way through the tests it has 109 avg score then drops off.


I hope u can sort out the probs.


----------



## DustDevil

Just reran 2 cards in sli at stock speeds in Valley and got a score of 3995.......so something is amiss.


----------



## The Nano

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *The Nano*
> 
> I am shouting for all PNY card (blower) owners again! Is there some kind of sticker or whatsoever in the card that voids warranty? Sticker in one of the screws maybe?


up


----------



## jlhawn

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *The Nano*
> 
> up


not sure on your GTX 970 but I still have 2 PNY GTX 580 reference blower graphics cards I use to run in sli, and a PNY GTX 680 blower and
last year I took them apart to re-apply the thermal paste to the heatsink and there was nothing at all in reference to a warranty sticker I had
to remove. the only warranty void sticker was right on the pcb which you never have to remove anyway.
I just pulled them out of their boxes and double checked again and I see no warranty stickers.
I have bought PNY graphics cards for the last 15 years and never once saw a warranty sticker that had to be removed to remove the
cooler, this time though I bought a Gigabyte GTX 970 as I thought the PNY GTX 970 reference gpu is ugly and reviews bashed the cheap
plastic cover. but I'm sure the the rest of it is quality like PNY has always done with their products.


----------



## The Nano

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jlhawn*
> 
> not sure on your GTX 970 but I still have 2 PNY GTX 580 reference blower graphics cards I use to run in sli, and a PNY GTX 680 blower and
> last year I took them apart to re-apply the thermal paste to the heatsink and there was nothing at all in reference to a warranty sticker I had
> to remove. the only warranty void sticker was right on the pcb which you never have to remove anyway.
> I just pulled them out of their boxes and double checked again and I see no warranty stickers.
> I have bought PNY graphics cards for the last 15 years and never once saw a warranty sticker that had to be removed to remove the
> cooler, this time though I bought a Gigabyte GTX 970 as I thought the PNY GTX 970 reference gpu is ugly and reviews bashed the cheap
> plastic cover. but I'm sure the the rest of it is quality like PNY has always done with their products.


Thank you! I'm asking this because I contacted PNY's technical support asking about the warranty. They replied that any alteration to the product voids the warranty. But if there is no stickers or whatsoever then how could they know if I remove the cooler and replace it with water block (unless I manage to screw up the screws







).

But if someone with PNY's 970 could confirm this I'd appreciate it


----------



## jlhawn

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *The Nano*
> 
> Thank you! I'm asking this because I contacted PNY's technical support asking about the warranty. They replied that any alteration to the product voids the warranty. But if there is no stickers or whatsoever then how could they know if I remove the cooler and replace it with water block (unless I manage to screw up the screws
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ).
> 
> But if someone with PNY's 970 could confirm this I'd appreciate it


mine came apart easy, just use a good screw driver, and the 4 screws holding
the heatsink to the gpu are spring loaded and can fly across the room and get lost
so make sure you hold on to them when removing.


----------



## The Nano

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jlhawn*
> 
> mine came apart easy, just use a good screw driver, and the 4 screws holding
> the heatsink to the gpu are spring loaded and can fly across the room and get lost
> so make sure you hold on to them when removing.


I haven't purchased the 970 card yet but I'm about to!

Is there any rumors / info about 8Gb versions of 970/980 cards?


----------



## GrimDoctor

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *The Nano*
> 
> I haven't purchased the 970 card yet but I'm about to!
> 
> Is there any rumors / info about 8Gb versions of 970/980 cards?


Nothing confirmed but I'm sure they'll be expensive!


----------



## jlhawn

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *The Nano*
> 
> I haven't purchased the 970 card yet but I'm about to!
> 
> Is there any rumors / info about 8Gb versions of 970/980 cards?


I have only read rumors also, but only for the 980 and 8gb vrm.
also another thing with PNY, in the 15 years I have bought their graphics cards I never once had to use their warranty.
they were very good graphics cards and never a problem with them at all.
thats why I was kinda bummed that their GTX 970 reference blower card is not very nice looking, and my case
has a window and I don't want to look at a ugly graphics card.


----------



## The Nano

damn I'm blind OR the forums screw me over!









NVM this post









e: I had PNY's card before too. 8800 GTS and it worked well the 4 years it was on my setup! Then the good old blower had to retire and 670 took its place.


----------



## GrimDoctor

RE, My Asus GTX 970 Strix, I switched to "Manual Mode" for the fans. They turn over on idle now (can't hear them at all thankfully) but overall the temps on the GPU and VRM are much much better









It does kinda defeat the purpose of OdB but then again, I have OC'd it so I probably can't complain. Though my case has pretty good flow I think I might make that Air 540 cut on the bottom of the case to get 2 more fans in there - and it will help once I decide to move over to water.

So to anyone with *high VRM temps* (above 90) on a *Asus GTX 970 Strix*, once you *OC* it more, *manually* change that *fan curve*. Get them running earlier and your VRM temps will be under control


----------



## raceitchris

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *The Nano*
> 
> I haven't purchased the 970 card yet but I'm about to!
> 
> Is there any rumors / info about 8Gb versions of 970/980 cards?


Here's a pic of my cards and the stickers on the backside. PNY GTX 970


----------



## The Nano

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *raceitchris*
> 
> Here's a pic of my cards and the stickers on the backside. PNY GTX 970


Damn so there is "sticker" at the corner screw









Many thanks to you my friend!


----------



## jlhawn

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *The Nano*
> 
> Damn so there is "sticker" at the corner screw
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Many thanks to you my friend!


thats where the ones are on my 2 580's and 680's but no sticker on the screw, dirty dogs








I wonder if you can carefully remove it with a razor blade, or warm it up with a heat gun?? maybe.


----------



## raceitchris

no problem.

why are you thinking about taking the card apart? To re TIM it with better sauce or add water blocks? at factory they already run pretty cool. my ambient room is 80 Fahrenheit and the cards don't ever go above 68C with hours and hours of the most brutal 3d App, even the top card in SLI.

I do Not recommend water blocks on these cards because the VRM's have metal heat sinks on the other side of the PCB that catches (the heat sink) a ton of air before it exhaust out of the inside of the card which cool down the VRM heat sink tremendously.
With a water block you'd obviously be tossing the entire shroud and fan and leaving that VRM heat sink in the open with no airflow and I don't buy it for a minute any other fan inside case is gunna be enough to cool it down. Maybe a water block with a special shroud with a dedicated VRM fan built in, you'd be OK.

- these are great cards, I am very happy with them. I get a solid OC of 1447-1487 while in 3d / and +525mem on them. Had them since day one on the 970/980 release day. they are loud as heck at 100% fan and have some coil whine (that has gotten better over time though), but I'm one of those few that noise in this regard has no meaning to me, and doesn't bother me at all


----------



## The Nano

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *raceitchris*
> 
> no problem.
> 
> why are you thinking about taking the card apart? To re TIM it with better sauce or add water blocks? at factory they already run pretty cool. my ambient room is 80 Fahrenheit and the cards don't ever go above 68C with hours and hours of the most brutal 3d App, even the top card in SLI.
> 
> I do Not recommend water blocks on these cards because the VRM's have metal heat sinks on the other side of the PCB that catches (the heat sink) a ton of air before it exhaust out of the inside of the card which cool down the VRM heat sink tremendously.
> With a water block you'd obviously be tossing the entire shroud and fan and leaving that VRM heat sink in the open with no airflow and I don't buy it for a minute any other fan inside case is gunna be enough to cool it down. Maybe a water block with a special shroud with a dedicated VRM fan built in, you'd be OK.
> 
> - these are great cards, I am very happy with them. I get a solid OC of 1447-1487 while in 3d / and +525mem on them. Had them since day one on the 970/980 release day. they are loud as heck at 100% fan and have some coil whine (that has gotten better over time though), but I'm one of those few that noise in this regard has no meaning to me, and doesn't bother me at all


I am planning on putting this card on water and I do have full cover block that cools VRM too. I do not see a problem why I wouldn't do so because I even have the block ready from 6xx series


----------



## Nicholars

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *GrimDoctor*
> 
> RE, My Asus GTX 970 Strix, I switched to "Manual Mode" for the fans. They turn over on idle now (can't hear them at all thankfully) but overall the temps on the GPU and VRM are much much better
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It does kinda defeat the purpose of OdB but then again, I have OC'd it so I probably can't complain. Though my case has pretty good flow I think I might make that Air 540 cut on the bottom of the case to get 2 more fans in there - and it will help once I decide to move over to water.
> 
> So to anyone with *high VRM temps* (above 90) on a *Asus GTX 970 Strix*, once you *OC* it more, *manually* change that *fan curve*. Get them running earlier and your VRM temps will be under control


What is the lowest you can set the fans to on the asus? Can you set them to a low RPM?

Also can anyone tell me what the lowest fan you can set on the MSI is?

Think if I had one I would set it at the lowest RPM instead of 0db mode, but hopefully they have a less idiotic minimum RPM than the G1.


----------



## GrimDoctor

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Nicholars*
> 
> What is the lowest you can set the fans to on the asus? Can you set them to a low RPM?
> 
> Also can anyone tell me what the lowest fan you can set on the MSI is?
> 
> Think if I had one I would set it at the lowest RPM instead of 0db mode, but hopefully they have a less idiotic minimum RPM than the G1.


My case sits 40cm away from me on top of the desk. Can't hear them at 40% at idle can't hear them and they ramp to 70% at 65 degrees and I can barely hear them. The curve continues to 100% but it's never needed to go that high so far, even with testing. It can go lower but I am happy where it is at...it keeps everything cool while gaming and cools everything down afterward very quickly...maybe 15 seconds or so when playing DAI on Ultra with HBAO Full and 2xMSAA.

Hope that helps









Oh, and the build quality vs the MSI and GB (saw them in action before I bought) was quite dramatic in favour of the Asus IMO.


----------



## Nicholars

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *GrimDoctor*
> 
> My case sits 40cm away from me on top of the desk. Can't hear them at 40% at idle can't hear them and they ramp to 70% at 65 degrees and I can barely hear them. The curve continues to 100% but it's never needed to go that high so far, even with testing. It can go lower but I am happy where it is at...it keeps everything cool while gaming and cools everything down afterward very quickly...maybe 15 seconds or so when playing DAI on Ultra with HBAO Full and 2xMSAA.
> 
> Hope that helps
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Oh, and the build quality vs the MSI and GB (saw them in action before I bought) was quite dramatic in favour of the Asus IMO.


What is the actual RPM of the fans in afterburner at minimum speed?


----------



## n4p0l3onic

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TahoeDust*
> 
> Something does not seem right with your Valley benchmarks. I scored higher with only two 970s...


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ZeusHavok*
> 
> I get 120.9 fps and 5044 points with my two (heavily OC'd) his results are way off.


my 2 way oced gigabyte g1 scored the same as his 3 way in heaven, but everything else he was higher... and also a note, my valley score is way lower than normal I don't know why (even with different pair from different brands -was using zotac before-, different nv drivers, still the same low score with weird gpu utilization recorded)... so he might suffer the same with me... somehow unigine benchmark bugged on some rigs configuration or such.


----------



## GrimDoctor

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Nicholars*
> 
> What is the actual RPM of the fans in afterburner at minimum speed?


I don't use afterburner but at 70% it's around 1350rpm.


----------



## Beerr

Happy owner of two EVGA GTX 970 SC's under water with 670 blocks.


----------



## GrimDoctor

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Beerr*
> 
> Happy owner of two EVGA GTX 970 SC's under water with 670 blocks.


Nice one! Do you have any photos of the blocks from underneath? Just wondering how much of the board they cover.


----------



## Beerr

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *GrimDoctor*
> 
> Nice one! Do you have any photos of the blocks from underneath? Just wondering how much of the board they cover.


The block covers entire card. It fits perfectly. Unfortunately i don't have any photos to show.


----------



## Edkiefer

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Nicholars*
> 
> What is the lowest you can set the fans to on the asus? Can you set them to a low RPM?
> 
> Also can anyone tell me what the lowest fan you can set on the MSI is?
> 
> Think if I had one I would set it at the lowest RPM instead of 0db mode, but hopefully they have a less idiotic minimum RPM than the G1.


MSI AB will let you go down to 25% in manual mode but if you do user defined if you go to low rpm will spike up and down .

This is on MSI 970 gaming and 25% = 570rpm


----------



## Nicholars

Technically the MSI is a better card for speeds, power and bigger fans but after my bad experience with Gigabyte I think I might go for the asus even though it is about 5% slower all I want is a GTX 970 with quiet fans and least chance of bad coil whine!!! I will take a quiet fans and minimal buzzing card over 5% performance. The MSI is cheaper and if you get one with no coil whine its probably better than the Asus but seems like a bit of a gamble if you get one that whines / buzzes a lot or not. I don't even mind a bit of buzzing but some of the 970's are ridiculous. I don't think my sanity can actually handle another 970 RMA, everything else in my computer has been 100% fine since purchased a month ago but I still do not have a 970 that works properly. Definitely giving up on Gigabyte but not sure whether to gamble on MSI coil whine or get an Asus which is a bit slower but less likely to have problems!


----------



## GrimDoctor

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Nicholars*
> 
> Technically the MSI is a better card for speeds, power and bigger fans but after my bad experience with Gigabyte I think I might go for the asus even though it is about 5% slower all I want is a GTX 970 with quiet fans and least chance of bad coil whine. I will take a quiet fans and minimal buzzing card over 5% performance. The MSI is cheaper and if you get one with no coil whine its probably better than the Asus but seems like a bit of a gamble if you get one that whines / buzzes a lot or not. I don't think my sanity can actually handle another 970 RMA, everything else in my computer has been 100% fine since purchased a month ago but I still do not have a 970 that works properly. Definitely giving up on Gigabyte but not sure whether to gamble on MSI coil whine or get an Asus which is a bit slower but less likely to have problems! I spent a load of money on a fractal R4, be quiet! / noiseblocker fans and a silent PSU and the G1 I have just sounds horrible at idle speeds. It shouldn't be like this really you should be buying a card and enjoying it not sending it back due to crappy QC or coil whine
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> never used gigabyte before now and probably the last time tbh. Never used MSI either so not sure about that.


I had the same sort of experience as you. I'm very happy so far. I'm a Noctua man, so quiet performance is good. My card is hitting 1463MHz without touching voltage on air


----------



## amtbr

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Nicholars*
> 
> Technically the MSI is a better card for speeds, power and bigger fans but after my bad experience with Gigabyte I think I might go for the asus even though it is about 5% slower all I want is a GTX 970 with quiet fans and least chance of bad coil whine!!! I will take a quiet fans and minimal buzzing card over 5% performance. The MSI is cheaper and if you get one with no coil whine its probably better than the Asus but seems like a bit of a gamble if you get one that whines / buzzes a lot or not. I don't even mind a bit of buzzing but some of the 970's are ridiculous. I don't think my sanity can actually handle another 970 RMA, everything else in my computer has been 100% fine since purchased a month ago but I still do not have a 970 that works properly. Definitely giving up on Gigabyte but not sure whether to gamble on MSI coil whine or get an Asus which is a bit slower but less likely to have problems!


For what its worth, I have an MSI 970 and it has no coil whine. I love how the fans are dead silent while idling or just light usage. I set them to come on at 50 degrees, so pretty much unless I am gaming, my computer makes no noise. I also have all Noctua fans spinning at around 600-700 rpm.


----------



## Fickert07

I just finally got my card dialed in after I sent it in for am RMA because of obnoxious coil whine. My Asics is 63.3 I am not sure what everyone else is getting but I am rather happy knowing my card is in a very limiting bitfenix Matx case. Here are my results of my card even though my lower clock speed and limiting case I am rather satisfied! But can someone tell me, my old card could clock to 1400 easily and this one struggles a bit over 1300. I am not sure but I am not going to complain.

http://www.3dmark.com/3dm/4943999


----------



## Aluc13

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *amtbr*
> 
> For what its worth, I have an MSI 970 and it has no coil whine. I love how the fans are dead silent while idling or just light usage. I set them to come on at 50 degrees, so pretty much unless I am gaming, my computer makes no noise. I also have all Noctua fans spinning at around 600-700 rpm.


I am starting to wonder if my card is heating up more than yours. Mine hits 50 while browsing internet. Before it would not hit that mark at all


----------



## amtbr

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Aluc13*
> 
> I am starting to wonder if my card is heating up more than yours. Mine hits 50 while browsing internet. Before it would not hit that mark at all


Well it could be different case dynamics. I have two 140mm fans doing intake with no obstructions right at the card. It could also be attributable to ambient temp, mines probably around 62-65. Mines idling at 42 right now while browsing.


----------



## shilka

I am halfway done now every single test has been completed in both 1080P and 1440P for 1x GTX 970 card.
Need to every again just this time with 2x GTX 970 cards.

Should i post everything i have done now or wait untill everything is finished?

EDIT: Almost forgot i still need some help with the graphs.


----------



## reg66

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Obyboby*
> 
> I have 2 cards, BIOS modded em both to get the fans down to 950 RPM in idle, I can't hear them anymore
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> anything lower than that is a bit risky, you might make the fans spin randomly and get weird readings on monitoring softwares. (Tried 750 RPM and 900 and if I'm not wrong neither was working well). Anyway, below 1100 the fans should be pretty much inaudible. 950 is more than fine for me.


when you modded the bios to 950 for RPM01, did you alter the percentage too (PER01) or just leave that at 33?


----------



## Aluc13

Ah, thats true it is hard to gauge ambient temps. Also cases can affect the temps depending on how the fan setup is


----------



## DustDevil

I figured out my low score problems re running the benchmarks and will re post. I had some power saving features turned on it the bios.


----------



## Piospi

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Beerr*
> 
> The block covers entire card. It fits perfectly. Unfortunately i don't have any photos to show.


Nice block, what is the model? Do you have a GTX 970 SC ACX 2.0 ?


----------



## Beerr

That's correct


----------



## DustDevil

Finished the benchmarks....should be correct now.

5820k @ 4.5GHZ - 32GB DDR4 2400MHZ - 512GB SSD

I ran them overclocked because most people will run them that way to some point.

970's in 3 way Core 1301 - Boost 1441 - Mem 8012mhz

Scores:

Unigine Heaven 4054 score
Unigine Valley 5996 score
3D Mark Firestrike Standard 24222 score
3D Mark Firestrike Extreme 12825 score
3D Mark Firestrike Ultra 7147 score


----------



## Nicholars

What score do 2 x 970's get? Doesn't look like 3 scales very well as you would get 10,000+ with 1 x 970 with that CPU. (normal firestrike)


----------



## danman4734

the EK block fits like a glove and very nice keeps my zotac nice and cool im at 1532mhz during firestrike and i don't break 40 degrees yay


----------



## nSone

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *danman4734*
> 
> the EK block fits like a glove and very nice keeps my zotac nice and cool im at 1532mhz during firestrike and i don't break 40 degrees yay


that looks SICK!


----------



## GrimDoctor

Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!



Quote:


> Originally Posted by *danman4734*
> 
> the EK block fits like a glove and very nice keeps my zotac nice and cool im at 1532mhz during firestrike and i don't break 40 degrees yay






Is that a block made specifically for the Zotac or the universal one?
Trying to find one for my Strix.


----------



## danman4734

it"s for all reference pcb gtx 970"s


----------



## danman4734

it"S the ek-fc970-gtx


----------



## GrimDoctor

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *danman4734*
> 
> it"s for all reference pcb gtx 970"s


Noob water block question here, but if I buy a Asus Strix or GB G1 or MSI I thought that means it's no longer "reference" because they make their own type of board. Is that right?


----------



## Edkiefer

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *GrimDoctor*
> 
> Noob water block question here, but if I buy a Asus Strix or GB G1 or MSI I thought that means it's no longer "reference" because they make their own type of board. Is that right?


Ek has separate water block for each of those cards .


----------



## GrimDoctor

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Edkiefer*
> 
> Ek has separate water block for each of those cards .


I'm confused because he said he had a Zotac but using a reference water block...


----------



## DoubleE460

It would be better to compare with the graphic scores to even out the 5960X cpu's..
With the graphic score of 34363 it beats the #1 SLI spot from the OC tables by 500 points. ( http://www.3dmark.com/fs/3388549 )

Appears like if the 2x980 and 3x970 are very close to eachother with a slight advantage to the 3x970s.
I had expected the 3x970s to be just between the2x 980 and 3x980 (50%) that doesnt seem to happen, prolly the scaleability kicks in here... too bad.... ,aybe 25-35% at best. Performance still beats 2x980.

With more system tweaks I can consider 3x 970's instead of 2x 980's, if one 970 blows up I still have decent ooomph, not so if one of the 980's blow up. 3x970s is the cheapest solution (excluding electrical bill).

From earlier post:
"Ye, I would like to see some scores also.
Comparing 970 scores with 980 scores a 3-way 970 should be somewhere between 980 sli and 3-way 980 sli."

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DustDevil*
> 
> Finished the benchmarks....should be correct now.
> 
> 5820k @ 4.5GHZ - 32GB DDR4 2400MHZ - 512GB SSD
> 
> I ran them overclocked because most people will run them that way to some point.
> 
> 970's in 3 way Core 1301 - Boost 1441 - Mem 8012mhz
> 
> Scores:
> 
> Unigine Heaven 4054 score
> Unigine Valley 5996 score
> 3D Mark Firestrike Standard 24222 score
> 3D Mark Firestrike Extreme 12825 score
> 3D Mark Firestrike Ultra 7147 score


----------



## SlimFatso

Hi guys, new here. I'll be getting the MSI GTX 970 in a few weeks and I plan to paint it's red parts in white, my question is would it be hard to disassemble them and can I remove them without the need of removing the cooler itself ? Thanks in advance


----------



## r0l4n

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SlimFatso*
> 
> Hi guys, new here. I'll be getting the MSI GTX 970 in a few weeks and I plan to paint it's red parts in white, my question is would it be hard to disassemble them and can I remove them without the need of removing the cooler itself ? Thanks in advance


http://www.overclock.net/t/1514085/official-nvidia-gtx-970-owners-club/3950_50#post_23015410


----------



## awdrifter

The MSI GTX 970 Gaming 4G that I ordered on Black Friday just arrived. As you can see from my sig, I'm coming from the AMD side where I don't need to worry about dynamic boost clocks. I tried using MSI's Afterburner to overclock the GPU, but it seems unstable even just playing COD AW campaign. What are the recommended OC tools for these cards, I'm hoping to hit 1500mhz (or close to it) on my card, from the reviews it seems like that is attainable on this card's cooling. Any other tips and tricks are appreciated.


----------



## reg66

when i go to flash a new bios (edited in maxwell 1.36, only fan speeds changed), i get this error message when trying to flash:

Error Code: 8 BCRT_ERROR_CODE_BODY_FNV_SIGNATURE_MISMATCH

VBIOS Signature Check failed

Error Code: 7 BCRT_ERROR_CODE_BODY_FNV_HASH_MISMATCH

VBIOS image failed certification sanity check.

BCRT Error: Certificate verification failed

ERROR: ERROR:BIOS Cert Verification Error. Update aborted

does anyone know of a work around for this/these error?

(i'm running a gigabyte 970 gaming, if that helps)


----------



## reg66

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *reg66*
> 
> when i go to flash a new bios (edited in maxwell 1.36, only fan speeds changed), i get this error message when trying to flash:
> 
> Error Code: 8 BCRT_ERROR_CODE_BODY_FNV_SIGNATURE_MISMATCH
> 
> VBIOS Signature Check failed
> 
> Error Code: 7 BCRT_ERROR_CODE_BODY_FNV_HASH_MISMATCH
> 
> VBIOS image failed certification sanity check.
> 
> BCRT Error: Certificate verification failed
> 
> ERROR: ERROR:BIOS Cert Verification Error. Update aborted
> 
> does anyone know of a work around for this/these error?
> 
> (i'm running a gigabyte 970 gaming, if that helps)


scrap that, needed to use the patched version of nvflash for it to work. all good now, successfully flashed

all bios' on post one contain maxwell 1.36 and patched nvflash here if it helps anyone


----------



## Edkiefer

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *awdrifter*
> 
> The MSI GTX 970 Gaming 4G that I ordered on Black Friday just arrived. As you can see from my sig, I'm coming from the AMD side where I don't need to worry about dynamic boost clocks. I tried using MSI's Afterburner to overclock the GPU, but it seems unstable even just playing COD AW campaign. What are the recommended OC tools for these cards, I'm hoping to hit 1500mhz (or close to it) on my card, from the reviews it seems like that is attainable on this card's cooling. Any other tips and tricks are appreciated.


Hi, use MSI AB 4.0 it is best IMO .

Nvidia cards do dynamically alter boost state if TDP, temp limit or if usage is very low (below 50%) , if it hits any of these conditions it will down clock .
Now, that is not really a problem, once you know what is the cause if it happens so I would do this .

1) run your OC with no voltage added , this will help in many ways , it gives you a baseline to work off and it will help in TDP and temp limits .

2) in AB monitoring tab set the power limit and temp limit to display on graph , now if you hit one of these you will know which and when it happened .
3) now crank up clock on GPU first and see how far you can go , probably around 1500 in most games, but you need to test, not just in bench marks either .
4) then move onto memory , probably something in 7600-8k will work, but again test .
5) up power slider and I would recommend a custom fan profile so you keep temps around 65c or at least below 70c .

See how that turns out .


----------



## Fickert07

[/quote]
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DustDevil*
> 
> I figured out my low score problems re running the benchmarks and will re post. I had some power saving features turned on it the bios.


What settings did you have set? I am just curious.


----------



## DustDevil

I think I had EIST turns on and C1E state and I had just 1 core turned on as well I think


----------



## Scouty

temps/bench
*3DMARK11 P*


http://www.3dmark.com/3dm11/9086862

*FIRESTRIKE*


http://www.3dmark.com/3dm/4961092


----------



## battleaxe

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Scouty*
> 
> temps/bench
> 
> 
> 
> http://www.3dmark.com/3dm11/9086862


Nice score!


----------



## Scouty

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *battleaxe*
> 
> Nice score!


thanks... awesome card =)


----------



## jlhawn

has anyone ran their benchmark using multiple monitoring programs at the same time?
I just did and gpu power use is different with every program, afterburner shows 80%, gpu-z
shows 54% and the benchmark itself shows 99%, but the benchmark number changes depending on whats up on the screen during the run.
I also had the same readings running one program at a time, so which program is telling the correct power usage?








this is why I have never trusted benchmarking numbers or monitoring programs numbers, nothing is ever on par.


----------



## battleaxe

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Scouty*
> 
> thanks... awesome card =)


Indeed it is!.. I love mine!!









+1


----------



## TopicClocker

Has anyone noticed that the Colorful iGame GTX 970 4 GB is using the NCP4206 voltage controller that was used on the GTX 780 and the GTX Titan?
http://www.techpowerup.com/reviews/Colorful/iGame_GTX_970/4.html

Could this mean? Moar volts?


----------



## Edkiefer

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jlhawn*
> 
> has anyone ran their benchmark using multiple monitoring programs at the same time?
> I just did and gpu power use is different with every program, afterburner shows 80%, gpu-z
> shows 54% and the benchmark itself shows 99%, but the benchmark number changes depending on whats up on the screen during the run.
> I also had the same readings running one program at a time, so which program is telling the correct power usage?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> this is why I have never trusted benchmarking numbers or monitoring programs numbers, nothing is ever on par.


when it comes to sensor reading monitoring app you should only have 1 running as multiple ones can conflict between them .

what you can try is fire up heven or valley , as soon as it renders hit spacebar , this will hold and render that scene .
Now fire up one by one and note, power or whatever you want to compare .


----------



## Gregory14

Here is my afterburner settings, the TPD never goes above 90%, and the card seems to only work below 70c, then either a driver crash or bsod. the voltage shows 1.206 and 1483Mhz cores and 1893Mhz memory. Increasing the voltage is not needed, as the card gets warm with just the overclock.


----------



## jlhawn

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Edkiefer*
> 
> when it comes to sensor reading monitoring app you should only have 1 running as multiple ones can conflict between them .
> 
> what you can try is fire up heven or valley , as soon as it renders hit spacebar , this will hold and render that scene .
> Now fire up one by one and note, power or whatever you want to compare .


thanks for the info.
I did try running just one program at a time and had the same result.


----------



## battleaxe

Just ran Heaven 1603core 1987mem :


----------



## Hequaqua

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *battleaxe*
> 
> Just ran Heaven 1603core 1987mem :


Min. 8.9FPS? What happened? Overall your FPS and Max FPS look great. The 8.9fps killed that score though.

It looks like maybe the driver crashed but recovered. I have had that happen too.

I just ran it at stock settings:


You should run in it Extreme HD, since that what everyone else is running.


----------



## jlhawn

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Hequaqua*
> 
> Min. 8.9FPS? What happened? Overall your FPS and Max FPS look great. The 8.9fps killed that score though.
> 
> It looks like maybe the driver crashed but recovered. I have had that happen too.
> 
> I just ran it at stock settings:
> 
> 
> You should run in it Extreme HD, since that what everyone else is running.


he ran Heaven 4.0, your running Valley 1.0
they are 2 different benchmarks, hence the score. Heaven is lots harder on the gpu.


----------



## Hequaqua

Ahhh.....I see said the blind man. I'll check it out.

I'm not sure why I got confused. I've ran both. Maybe it's the drugs.....lol

Thx


----------



## jlhawn

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Hequaqua*
> 
> Ahhh.....I see said the blind man. I'll check it out.
> 
> Thx


trust me when I first saw his post I had to do a double take and then I saw it was Heaven 4.0


----------



## Hequaqua

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jlhawn*
> 
> trust me when I first saw his post I had to do a double take and then I saw it was Heaven 4.0


Yea, I'm used to seeing Valley....lol

Here is mine:
1543mhz Core
8000mhz Memory
110% Power Limit
No added voltage



Same settings on GPU. CPU is OC'd to 4.2ghz.

It improved the Min. FPS, but didn't increase the score as much as I thought it would.


----------



## battleaxe

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Hequaqua*
> 
> Yea, I'm used to seeing Valley....lol
> 
> Here is mine:
> 1543mhz Core
> 8000mhz Memory
> 110% Power Limit
> No added voltage


Not to be outdone.


----------



## jlhawn

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Hequaqua*
> 
> Yea, I'm used to seeing Valley....lol
> 
> Here is mine:
> 1543mhz Core
> 8000mhz Memory
> 110% Power Limit
> No added voltage
> 
> 
> 
> Same settings on GPU. CPU is OC'd to 4.2ghz.
> 
> It improved the Min. FPS, but didn't increase the score as much as I thought it would.


yep most of us run Valley.

after your first run you can add valley and heaven to nvidia programs under manage3D settings, this way you can set the power management to prefer maximum performance for the 2 benchmark programs.
sometimes it raises your score as it makes darn sure all of your gpu's power is being used.


----------



## gobblebox

Hey fellow enthusiasts!

I noticed that Gigabyte's website says that the Gigabyte GTX 970 "G1 Gaming graphics cards also feature DualBIOS for a reliable backup", but I can't find _anything_ that describes how to switch between each BIOS, nor the difference between the two... Is it a switch or is it done in the software somewhere?

I got this information from [Gigabyte's Site - Click Here], you'll find it at the very bottom of the linked page.

Also, does anyone know what the average or bad, normal, good ASIC scores tend to be on the 970? I realize this is mostly superstition, but I'm curious nonetheless.

Any help would be greatly appreciated!

*Btw, I should have my ownership validation pic up tomorrow so I can join the club (I just bought this BEAST Friday from Amazon)*!

Best regards,
Ryan


----------



## marik123

I currently have evga gtx970 blower type with arctic cooling mono plus heatsink on it, temperature never reach above 53c during furmark and 45 during gaming. Right now I have it clocked at 1452/7880 1.2v stock voltage. I would like to push it to 1452mhz, but anything higher than 1452 will give me black screen. Is there anyway to unlock my gpu voltage? I used evga precision x16, tried to add 12/25/100346734mg, but voltage stayed at 1.2v, any ideas?


----------



## error-id10t

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *gobblebox*
> 
> Hey fellow enthusiasts!
> 
> I noticed that Gigabyte's website says that the Gigabyte GTX 970 "G1 Gaming graphics cards also feature DualBIOS for a reliable backup", but I can't find _anything_ that describes how to switch between each BIOS, nor the difference between the two... Is it a switch or is it done in the software somewhere?
> 
> I got this information from [Gigabyte's Site - Click Here], you'll find it at the very bottom of the linked page.
> 
> Also, does anyone know what the average or bad, normal, good ASIC scores tend to be on the 970? I realize this is mostly superstition, but I'm curious nonetheless.
> 
> Any help would be greatly appreciated!
> 
> *Btw, I should have my ownership validation pic up tomorrow so I can join the club (I just bought this BEAST Friday from Amazon)*!
> 
> Best regards,
> Ryan


There's no switch, it's got dual-bios but it's not what you see usually. HDMI adapter as an example uses a different BIOS from DVDI-D.


----------



## awdrifter

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Edkiefer*
> 
> Hi, use MSI AB 4.0 it is best IMO .
> 
> Nvidia cards do dynamically alter boost state if TDP, temp limit or if usage is very low (below 50%) , if it hits any of these conditions it will down clock .
> Now, that is not really a problem, once you know what is the cause if it happens so I would do this .
> 
> 1) run your OC with no voltage added , this will help in many ways , it gives you a baseline to work off and it will help in TDP and temp limits .
> 
> 2) in AB monitoring tab set the power limit and temp limit to display on graph , now if you hit one of these you will know which and when it happened .
> 3) now crank up clock on GPU first and see how far you can go , probably around 1500 in most games, but you need to test, not just in bench marks either .
> 4) then move onto memory , probably something in 7600-8k will work, but again test .
> 5) up power slider and I would recommend a custom fan profile so you keep temps around 65c or at least below 70c .
> 
> See how that turns out .


Thanks for the info. I used Afterburner to overclock. I was able to get the card to run the Unigine Heaven benchmarks at +250 mhz core with only +40mV, however it crashes after a few minutes of COD AW gameplay (single player mode). Right now I'm at +87mV, 110% Power Limit, +225mhz core and +400mhz memory, it seems to be stable after about 2 hours of COD AW. Are there better stability testing software for Nvidia GPU? I remember testing my AMD cards with just Furmark, but now it seems like Nvidia can detect Furmark and throttle the card, so it's not a true test of stability.


----------



## Ltgrithy

Evga gtx 970 sc acx 2.0 here.. 1558 core and 4000 mem right out of the box!


----------



## Edkiefer

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *awdrifter*
> 
> Thanks for the info. I used Afterburner to overclock. I was able to get the card to run the Unigine Heaven benchmarks at +250 mhz core with only +40mV, however it crashes after a few minutes of COD AW gameplay (single player mode). Right now I'm at +87mV, 110% Power Limit, +225mhz core and +400mhz memory, it seems to be stable after about 2 hours of COD AW. Are there better stability testing software for Nvidia GPU? I remember testing my AMD cards with just Furmark, but now it seems like Nvidia can detect Furmark and throttle the card, so it's not a true test of stability.


Don't use furmark ,its not really good .
try some games is best to test .what can cause issue is change in clock when going to different menu's screen or end of match screen .
that can make the voltage go up and down and if your to high on clock give trouble .
So real games , with advanced graphic's are best, it also good to try some older dx9 ones too .


----------



## Hequaqua

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Edkiefer*
> 
> Don't use furmark ,its not really good .
> try some games is best to test .what can cause issue is change in clock when going to different menu's screen or end of match screen .
> that can make the voltage go up and down and if your to high on clock give trouble .
> So real games , with advanced graphic's are best, it also good to try some older dx9 ones too .


I agree. I use all sorts of benchmarks. For getting a good base I run all of 3DMark. Ice Storm, Cloudgate, Skydiver, Firestrike. I also play a lot of BF4. I just bought Crysis 3, and I think that game is good at testing settings. It pushes the graphics and CPU quite a bit.


----------



## Edkiefer

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Hequaqua*
> 
> I agree. I use all sorts of benchmarks. For getting a good base I run all of 3DMark. Ice Storm, Cloudgate, Skydiver, Firestrike. I also play a lot of BF4. I just bought Crysis 3, and I think that game is good at testing settings. It pushes the graphics and CPU quite a bit.


Yes, I don't have a lot of games, but for OC stability, be it CPU or GPU, I find BF4 good test .
FC3 (maybe FC4) is good for GPU OC, it seems sensitive to clocks .


----------



## AngryGoldfish

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *awdrifter*
> 
> Thanks for the info. I used Afterburner to overclock. I was able to get the card to run the Unigine Heaven benchmarks at +250 mhz core with only +40mV, however it crashes after a few minutes of COD AW gameplay (single player mode). Right now I'm at +87mV, 110% Power Limit, +225mhz core and +400mhz memory, it seems to be stable after about 2 hours of COD AW. Are there better stability testing software for Nvidia GPU? I remember testing my AMD cards with just Furmark, but now it seems like Nvidia can detect Furmark and throttle the card, so it's not a true test of stability.


Advanced Warfare may not be the most suitable choice as gamers experience issues with stock clocks as well. If you have access to highly stable games like Tomb Raider, Far Cry 3, BF4 or Crysis 3 then use those as a test bench instead. Crysis 3 is still one of, if not the most demanding game on your GPU.


----------



## jlhawn

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *gobblebox*
> 
> Hey fellow enthusiasts!
> 
> I noticed that Gigabyte's website says that the Gigabyte GTX 970 "G1 Gaming graphics cards also feature DualBIOS for a reliable backup", but I can't find _anything_ that describes how to switch between each BIOS, nor the difference between the two... Is it a switch or is it done in the software somewhere?
> 
> I got this information from [Gigabyte's Site - Click Here], you'll find it at the very bottom of the linked page.
> 
> Also, does anyone know what the average or bad, normal, good ASIC scores tend to be on the 970? I realize this is mostly superstition, but I'm curious nonetheless.
> 
> Any help would be greatly appreciated!
> 
> *Btw, I should have my ownership validation pic up tomorrow so I can join the club (I just bought this BEAST Friday from Amazon)*!
> 
> Best regards,
> Ryan


last paragraph


----------



## shilka

Oh thank god i am finished with the benchmarks for my review now, only took 3 days to do 176 tests.


----------



## AngryGoldfish

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *shilka*
> 
> Oh thank god i am finished with the benchmarks for my review now, only took 3 days to do 176 tests.


Nice one, man. Thanks for doing all that!


----------



## shilka

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *AngryGoldfish*
> 
> Nice one, man. Thanks for doing all that!


No problem now i only need the graphs and Ramzinho has been kind enough to help out with those.
So i want to give he a special thank you and a shoutout as he has been helping me a ton.
http://www.overclock.net/u/89916/ramzinho


----------



## gobblebox

Picked this bad boy up off of Amazon Friday - Looking to flash the NLv7 BIOS with a 0 RPM tweak for 0 noise at low freq.



Looking forward to contributing to the group!

Best regards,
Ryan


----------



## GrimDoctor

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *gobblebox*
> 
> Picked this bad boy up off of Amazon Friday - Looking to flash the NLv7 BIOS with a 0 RPM tweak for 0 noise at low freq.
> 
> 
> 
> Looking forward to contributing to the group!
> 
> Best regards,
> Ryan


If you go zero at idle be sure to have something like HWiNFO to monitor the VRM. I adjusted my Strix to start at lower temps as it was getting too hot too quick and was harder to cool down. Starting sooner meant it didnt have a chance to get too hot. Just a thought


----------



## FrostByghte

Just wondering in GPU-Z PerfCap Reason SLI...anyone know exactly what this means? I can't really find any reference on it except for one other person asking this question but never received an answer. Thank you.


----------



## jlhawn

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *FrostByghte*
> 
> Just wondering in GPU-Z PerfCap Reason SLI...anyone know exactly what this means? I can't really find any reference on it except for one other person asking this question but never received an answer. Thank you.


not sure, but I do know it only shows up on the ROG version of GPU-Z and not the standard version.
for non sli systems such as mine the ROG version performance cap say's VRel when benchmarking
and say's Util after the benchmark is stopped.


----------



## Obyboby

I'm using standard edition of GPU-Z and perfcap shows up...


----------



## battleaxe

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Obyboby*
> 
> I'm using standard edition of GPU-Z and perfcap shows up...


I noticed this too... what does perf cap mean?


----------



## Obyboby

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *battleaxe*
> 
> I noticed this too... what does perf cap mean?


Something related to "troubleshooting" to find what is actually "capping" the performance of your card. Depending on what you get, you can find what is limiting your card's performance and work on it.

GPU-Z's tooltips have the answer, though:


----------



## jlhawn

well I found out the VRel I get with mine is that my voltage is limited to what the manufacturer set it in the bios.
it does not mean my gpu is not performing good, it just means it could perform better if the voltage was unlocked.
obyboby, thanks for your information on this mater it was very helpful +rep


----------



## Anusha

I had been playing with my G1 Gaming card as well. Unfortunately the memory won't overclock past 7.7GHz. But I managed to get the core clock to 1607.5MHz. I had to edit the bios and set the clocks from there because for no apparent reason the card would throttle from 1.262V to 1.237V. Temps were around 65C and power limit raised to 280W or 12% so it should not have caused it.

After baking the clocks into the bios, I'm not seeing a drop in voltage or clocks as a result.

However my 3DMark score isn't very high but I guess it's because of the rather low memory clock. 3DMark scores are very sensitive to memory clocks unlike games.

Here's my score.
http://www.3dmark.com/fs/3399174


----------



## leakydog

do you think that gtx970 from msi has too few mosfets for long lifespan? some pople are trying to convince me about it. Some said the more the better. Is it true?

anyway, look at this, how I deal with hot spots on msi my msi gtx 970.




and modded vBIOS like this, because I don't have good feelins from endless turning on and off fans at 60°C so there is minimum 600 RPM istead of 0 RPM


Now every fan in my PC idling at 600-650 RPM  PSU is fanless unless 400W consumption, which is impossible to hit with this configuration.


----------



## awdrifter

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Edkiefer*
> 
> Don't use furmark ,its not really good .
> try some games is best to test .what can cause issue is change in clock when going to different menu's screen or end of match screen .
> that can make the voltage go up and down and if your to high on clock give trouble .
> So real games , with advanced graphic's are best, it also good to try some older dx9 ones too .


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Hequaqua*
> 
> I agree. I use all sorts of benchmarks. For getting a good base I run all of 3DMark. Ice Storm, Cloudgate, Skydiver, Firestrike. I also play a lot of BF4. I just bought Crysis 3, and I think that game is good at testing settings. It pushes the graphics and CPU quite a bit.


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Edkiefer*
> 
> Yes, I don't have a lot of games, but for OC stability, be it CPU or GPU, I find BF4 good test .
> FC3 (maybe FC4) is good for GPU OC, it seems sensitive to clocks .


I have Tomb Raider and Crysis 3, I'll install those again to give it a try. Thanks.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *AngryGoldfish*
> 
> Advanced Warfare may not be the most suitable choice as gamers experience issues with stock clocks as well. If you have access to highly stable games like Tomb Raider, Far Cry 3, BF4 or Crysis 3 then use those as a test bench instead. Crysis 3 is still one of, if not the most demanding game on your GPU.


I didn't know COD AW was that demanding, but I will test it again with the other games. I also have Dead Rising 3, I'm going to use that to test.


----------



## Anusha

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *awdrifter*
> 
> I didn't know COD AW was that demanding, but I will test it again with the other games.


What he was trying to say was that the game is still too buggy to be useful for stress testing.


----------



## gobblebox

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Anusha*
> 
> I had been playing with my G1 Gaming card as well. Unfortunately the memory won't overclock past 7GHz. But I managed to get the core clock to 1607.5MHz. I had to edit the bios and set the clocks from there because for no apparent reason the card would throttle from 1.262V to 1.237V. Temps were around 65C and power limit raised to 280W or 12% so it should not have caused it.
> 
> After baking the clocks into the bios, I'm not seeing a drop in voltage or clocks as a result.
> 
> However my 3DMark score isn't very high but I guess it's because of the rather low memory clock. 3DMark scores are very sensitive to memory clocks unlike games.
> 
> Here's my score.
> http://www.3dmark.com/fs/3399174


Would you mind sharing your BIOS rom and settings in AB or w/e you OC with? I'm tweaking the same card, but it's also throttling for no reason. If you don't feel comfortable sharing, I completely understand, but I would be very appreciative if you wouldn't mind sharing


----------



## bigaza2151

Damm that new msi gold edition 970 is one sexy piece of hardware


----------



## error-id10t

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Obyboby*
> 
> Something related to "troubleshooting" to find what is actually "capping" the performance of your card. Depending on what you get, you can find what is limiting your card's performance and work on it.
> 
> GPU-Z's tooltips have the answer, though:


If you don't raise volts in AB it simply says vRel. If you max it out then it says VrelOP or something to that affect (so combination of the two), just means you've maxed the voltage. If you want to "fix" that then just up the first 3 voltage levels in BIOS to 1281.3 (so they match CLK 74) and now you won't throttle, it'll boost to 1519Mhz and there's no perfCap.

My voltage (GPU-Z mind you) went from 1.243v to 1.275v.


----------



## Cannonkill

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *error-id10t*
> 
> If you don't raise volts in AB it simply says vRel. If you max it out then it says VrelOP or something to that affect (so combination of the two), just means you've maxed the voltage. If you want to "fix" that then just up the first 3 voltage levels in BIOS to 1281.3 (so they match CLK 74) and now you won't throttle, it'll boost to1519Mhz and there's no perfCap.
> 
> My voltage (GPU-Z mind you) went from 1.243v to 1.275v.


what if it says vRel is tnere anyway to fix that


----------



## Anusha

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *gobblebox*
> 
> Would you mind sharing your BIOS rom and settings in AB or w/e you OC with? I'm tweaking the same card, but it's also throttling for no reason. If you don't feel comfortable sharing, I completely understand, but I would be very appreciative if you wouldn't mind sharing


Why would I be uncomfortable sharing it?

Here it is.

LINK

I have the memory at stock as I wanted to find out how high I could go with the core at 1607.5. *This is rev. 1.1 btw and also has Hynix RAM.*

In case you want the stock ROM, here's the link to that as well.

LINK


----------



## error-id10t

What adapter are you using.. that's a *P* version of the BIOS implying HDMI or possibly Displayport? My only other experience with a *P* version BIOS made my screen limited to 60Hz.


----------



## Anusha

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *error-id10t*
> 
> What adapter are you using.. that's a *P* version of the BIOS implying HDMI or possibly Displayport? My only other experience with a *P* version BIOS made my screen limited to 60Hz.


What do you mean by adapter? The port?

I'm using DVI-D port as I have a Korean 1440p panel which supports only Dual Link DVI.

I am able to run the display at 100Hz just fine.


----------



## error-id10t

Thanks, the BIOS versions just don't make any sense.

If I use DVI-D my BIOS is *D* but if I use HDMI then it becomes *P*. Another user using HDMI also had a *P* BIOS, but now you're showing that while using DVI-D so there goes that theory.


----------



## hhuey5

I'm looking into a sw and it requires nvidia 8800 and above, so would a evga 4gb gtx 970 SC ($370) A something do the job or is it over kill?
not easy to read the nvida history that tells you whats above 8800?


----------



## adogg23

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *hhuey5*
> 
> I'm looking into a sw and it requires nvidia 8800 and above, so would a evga 4gb gtx 970 SC ($370) A something do the job or is it over kill?
> not easy to read the nvida history that tells you whats above 8800?


well im not sure what sw is, but i know a 970 is 100x better than a 8800.


----------



## awdrifter

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Anusha*
> 
> What he was trying to say was that the game is still too buggy to be useful for stress testing.


I see. Well, I played about an hour of Dead Rising 3 on max settings at 1080p rendering resolution, I encountered one hard lock up at +225mhz core after a 5-10 minutes of gameplay (screen froze with blue and red square looking dots, then it turned off), but I just lowered it by 3mhz to +222mhz and I was able to play for like another hour without crashing. In Afterburner it shows the max boost clock is 1586mhz, which exceeded my expectation.

The vram overclock is at +400mhz right now, from some reviews they seem to be able to get more out of the vram, but does overclocking the vram make a big difference in the Maxwell architecture? If it won't make a big difference then I won't bother with it. Thanks.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *hhuey5*
> 
> I'm looking into a sw and it requires nvidia 8800 and above, so would a evga 4gb gtx 970 SC ($370) A something do the job or is it over kill?
> not easy to read the nvida history that tells you whats above 8800?


Make sure the software you're going to use is still supported after the 340.52 driver update. Because Nvidia removed CUDA support for a lot of encoding software on their consumer grade cards after that update.

See this thread for info.
https://forums.geforce.com/default/topic/764506/geforce-drivers/can-t-use-cuda-to-convert-videos-anymore-after-340-52-update-/1/


----------



## hhuey5

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *adogg23*
> 
> well im not sure what sw is, but i know a 970 is 100x better than a 8800.


and a 760 is 100x worst?


----------



## UZ7

W
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *hhuey5*
> 
> I'm looking into a sw and it requires nvidia 8800 and above, so would a evga 4gb gtx 970 SC ($370) A something do the job or is it over kill?
> not easy to read the nvida history that tells you whats above 8800?


Well if it says it requires 8800 then most likely its an overkill.

[2007] 8800 rebranded to [2008] 9800 rebranded to [2008] 250 and I think [2009] 300 series were also rebrands.

[2010] 470/480 were the top line single gpu for nvidia

[2010] 570/580 were the top line single gpu for nvidia

[2012] 670/680 were the top line single gpu for nvidia

[2013] 780/Titan/780Ti were the top line single gpu for nvidia

[2014] 970/980 were the top line single gpu for nvidia

Sooooo if it needs an 8800 as requirement... you see how many generations skip you're looking at







, this is a rough history lesson i put up in 5min lol


----------



## error-id10t

You're going to have to expand on your first post.. what is it you need it for. A 760 may well be enough but it loses to a 670 as an example.. maybe a 750TI etc which again is very low power card but it all depends what you need, the 970 is cheap (well at least relatively).


----------



## adogg23

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *hhuey5*
> 
> and a 760 is 100x worst?


no no no, the first number indicates the series and the next 2 numbers tell how that card ranks in the series. A example of this would be a gtx 650. The 6 indicates it is a 600 series card and the 50 means its the lowest range of the gtx 600 series and the highest would be a gtx 690. the 8800 is really old and now the 900 series is the newest out. What do u want to use the card for?


----------



## hhuey5

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *adogg23*
> 
> no no no, the first number indicates the series and the next 2 numbers tell how that card ranks in the series. A example of this would be a gtx 650. The 6 indicates it is a 600 series card and the 50 means its the lowest range of the gtx 600 series and the highest would be a gtx 690. the 8800 is really old and now the 900 series is the newest out. What do u want to use the card for?


various things on a 4790K 32gb
* newest vmware workstation 11 - running diff os
* old video file conversions to mkv
* occasional video game that doesn't kill the astigmatism
( of which what video controllers is used in gaming, I noticed that flying uses a different setup??)
* check out the other uses of a gpu

I have old dvi-i \ vga 19in monitors (some in new condition)
I figured for short period time i be on 4790K graphics (two monitors) until I sort out the gpu thing

for starters after I build the computer try out Win 10 preview to test the machine


----------



## hhuey5

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *UZ7*
> 
> W
> Well if it says it requires 8800 then most likely its an overkill.
> 
> [2007] 8800 rebranded to [2008] 9800 rebranded to [2008] 250 and I think [2009] 300 series were also rebrands.
> 
> [2010] 470/480 were the top line single gpu for nvidia
> 
> [2010] 570/580 were the top line single gpu for nvidia
> 
> [2012] 670/680 were the top line single gpu for nvidia
> 
> [2013] 780/Titan/780Ti were the top line single gpu for nvidia
> 
> [2014] 970/980 were the top line single gpu for nvidia
> 
> Sooooo if it needs an 8800 as requirement... you see how many generations skip you're looking at
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> , this is a rough history lesson i put up in 5min lol


thanks for the lesson


----------



## TahoeDust

Ar
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *hhuey5*
> 
> I'm looking into a sw and it requires nvidia 8800 and above, so would a evga 4gb gtx 970 SC ($370) A something do the job or is it over kill?
> not easy to read the nvida history that tells you whats above 8800?


Are you talking about running Solid Works? The 970 would probably be overkill, but don't let that stop you.


----------



## adogg23

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *hhuey5*
> 
> various things on a 4790K 32gb
> * newest vmware workstation 11 - running diff os
> * old video file conversions to mkv
> * occasional video game that doesn't kill the astigmatism
> ( of which what video controllers is used in gaming, I noticed that flying uses a different setup??)
> * check out the other uses of a gpu
> 
> I have old dvi-i \ vga 19in monitors (some in new condition)
> I figured for short period time i be on 4790K graphics (two monitors) until I sort out the gpu thing
> 
> for starters after I build the computer try out Win 10 preview to test the machine


well if u just use it for casual non graphic demanding games and apps than u would be ok with a gtx 750ti or 760. Those cards would do everything in your list and they are cheaper than the 970 but decent enough to handle most programs.


----------



## UZ7

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *hhuey5*
> 
> and a 760 is 100x worst?


The first number is usually the generation, for example 4xx, 5xx, 6xx, 7xx, 9xx

The second number is usually the the grade so the lower the number, its usually so like GT 720 would be the lowest, GTX 780 would be the highest... it kinda gets tricky with the last two generations being because they reintroduced Ti and Titan. With Titan supposedly the fastest single GPU, but that was kinda written off when the 780Ti came out, nevertheless its this last generation would've been 780/Titan/780Ti as the top single GPU with Titan Z being the dual card variant.

A dual card of the 500 series were GTX 590 = Two GPUs in one card.
A dual card of the 600 series were GTX 690 = Two GPUs in one card.
A dual card of the 700 series is called GTX Titan Z

A dual card of the 900 series would probably called GTX Titan 2 Z? Titan Z 2? lol no clue..

Also 800 series were reserved for laptop/mobile so you will see them as 880M or something.

SOooo back to numbering, most likely the x70, x80 are the top cards with x90 being a dual gpu. Price/performance cards are usually x60.. in this case the 760 was the card to get, the 770 was a rebrand of 680 and the 780/Titan/780Ti being the top cards of last gen.

This gen the 970 and 980 are on top, 960 will probably be introduced end of this year, and the next card mayybe dubbed 980Ti or Titan 2 will come out next year.

So just because one is higher numbered, for instance 680 vs 720.. doesnt mean the 720 series is faster, its just the lower tier of the next generation. (without going to further detail).


----------



## adogg23

while we are here i have 3 copies of insurgency on steam if any one wants them. they have to be claimed by tomorrow so i need to get rid of them asap. just pm me if u want one.


----------



## hhuey5

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *UZ7*
> 
> The first number is usually the generation, for example 4xx, 5xx, 6xx, 7xx, 9xx
> 
> The second number is usually the the grade so the lower the number, its usually so like GT 720 would be the lowest, GTX 780 would be the highest... it kinda gets tricky with the last two generations being because they reintroduced Ti and Titan. With Titan supposedly the fastest single GPU, but that was kinda written off when the 780Ti came out, nevertheless its this last generation would've been 780/Titan/780Ti as the top single GPU with Titan Z being the dual card variant.
> 
> A dual card of the 500 series were GTX 590 = Two GPUs in one card.
> A dual card of the 600 series were GTX 690 = Two GPUs in one card.
> A dual card of the 700 series is called GTX Titan Z
> 
> A dual card of the 900 series would probably called GTX Titan 2 Z? Titan Z 2? lol no clue..
> 
> Also 800 series were reserved for laptop/mobile so you will see them as 880M or something.
> 
> SOooo back to numbering, most likely the x70, x80 are the top cards with x90 being a dual gpu. Price/performance cards are usually x60.. in this case the 760 was the card to get, the 770 was a rebrand of 680 and the 780/Titan/780Ti being the top cards of last gen.
> 
> This gen the 970 and 980 are on top, 960 will probably be introduced end of this year, and the next card mayybe dubbed 980Ti or Titan 2 will come out next year.
> 
> So just because one is higher numbered, for instance 680 vs 720.. doesnt mean the 720 series is faster, its just the lower tier of the next generation. (without going to further detail).


great then as soon as i get past building my 4790k then perhaps the 960 will be out next year instead of 970 ... unsure the price diff but nice to be out of the old gen


----------



## hhuey5

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *awdrifter*
> 
> Make sure the software you're going to use is still supported after the 340.52 driver update. Because Nvidia removed CUDA support for a lot of encoding software on their consumer grade cards after that update.
> 
> See this thread for info.
> https://forums.geforce.com/default/topic/764506/geforce-drivers/can-t-use-cuda-to-convert-videos-anymore-after-340-52-update-/1/


thanks for the info (i'll check it out)
even if it does affect me, I'm ok with other means
4790K should get me a little further than 2720M does


----------



## UZ7

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *hhuey5*
> 
> great then as soon as i get past building my 4790k then perhaps the 960 will be out next year instead of 970 ... unsure the price diff but nice to be out of the old gen


Kinda hard to tell being that 970 was priced at $330-$350 and 980 at $560+, performancewise it was a good bump but not as drastic for what it was priced at, meaning for the price/performance ratio over the 970.

960 will most likely be under $300 and if nVidia want to have a price battle with AMD they can easily price it $250> which will eventually take over 760 tier.


----------



## hhuey5

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *adogg23*
> 
> well if u just use it for casual non graphic demanding games and apps than u would be ok with a gtx 750ti or 760. Those cards would do everything in your list and they are cheaper than the 970 but decent enough to handle most programs.


thanks for the help

has any one ran low graphic games in vmware?


----------



## UZ7

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *hhuey5*
> 
> thanks for the help
> 
> has any one ran low graphic games in vmware?


I think that would depend on the OS and driver support it has, but I've played a source game before on vmware lol but that as back in 2010 on a amd 5850 and 6970


----------



## adogg23

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *hhuey5*
> 
> thanks for the help
> 
> has any one ran low graphic games in vmware?


no problem,and dont be afraid to hit the rep button if anyone here helps u out. Just let us know if u need anything else.


----------



## hhuey5

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *UZ7*
> 
> Kinda hard to tell being that 970 was priced at $330-$350 and 980 at $560+, performancewise it was a good bump but not as drastic for what it was priced at, meaning for the price/performance ratio over the 970.
> 
> 960 will most likely be under $300 and if nVidia want to have a price battle with AMD they can easily price it $250> which will eventually take over 760 tier.


it be nice if its like 280 ... the 970 bh is 370, evga says 349, and amazon yikes 570
i'll be patient and take the baby steps n see what nvidia does

its amazing nvida was pick for the supercomputer but still the software supporting cuda is under utilizing the gpu

thanks


----------



## adogg23

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *hhuey5*
> 
> it be nice if its like 280 ... the 970 bh is 370, evga says 349, and amazon yikes 570
> i'll be patient and take the baby steps n see what nvidia does
> 
> its amazing nvida was pick for the supercomputer but still the software supporting cuda is under utilizing the gpu
> 
> thanks


im guessing the 960 will be around the 275 range to compete with amd and the new lineup they will have soon.


----------



## Anusha

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *adogg23*
> 
> while we are here i have 3 copies of insurgency on steam if any one wants them. they have to be claimed by tomorrow so i need to get rid of them asap. just pm me if u want one.


pick me, pick me!


----------



## Snucks

I worrying about my new 970, when i first got it it worked amazing, now after i haven't used my comp in like 3 weeks ( had to wait for rma'ed monitor) i feel like im getitng pretty low gpu usage.... in valley i get like 99% but in WoW im only getting like 45ish% gpu usage, with pretty low frames for how much i should be getting with wow... im only getting like 50-90fps at the portal, and in modded skyrim i only get between 40-65% usage? what do? I have a i5 4690k at 3.5ghz and a 600W psu. Someone please tell me why dis happen?


----------



## adogg23

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Anusha*
> 
> pick me, pick me!


pm sent.


----------



## Snucks

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *adogg23*
> 
> pm sent.


i want one too =D


----------



## adogg23

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Snucks*
> 
> i want one too =D


pm sent only one left.


----------



## Obyboby

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *adogg23*
> 
> pm sent only one left.


PM sent


----------



## Fickert07

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DustDevil*
> 
> I think I had EIST turns on and C1E state and I had just 1 core turned on as well I think


how can only one core be enabled? And are those universal settings or settings only in certain bios?


----------



## DustDevil

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Fickert07*
> 
> how can only one core be enabled? And are those universal settings or settings only in certain bios?


On my X99 chipset you can turn off per core overclocks and apparently they were turned off. It was set to default and all I originally changed with the multiplier and core voltage and xmp profile. Apprently I had to go in and change the rest to disabled.


----------



## AngryGoldfish

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *awdrifter*
> 
> I see. Well, I played about an hour of Dead Rising 3 on max settings at 1080p rendering resolution, I encountered one hard lock up at +225mhz core after a 5-10 minutes of gameplay (screen froze with blue and red square looking dots, then it turned off), but I just lowered it by 3mhz to +222mhz and I was able to play for like another hour without crashing. In Afterburner it shows the max boost clock is 1586mhz, which exceeded my expectation.
> 
> The vram overclock is at +400mhz right now, from some reviews they seem to be able to get more out of the vram, but does overclocking the vram make a big difference in the Maxwell architecture? If it won't make a big difference then I won't bother with it. Thanks.
> Make sure the software you're going to use is still supported after the 340.52 driver update. Because Nvidia removed CUDA support for a lot of encoding software on their consumer grade cards after that update.
> 
> See this thread for info.
> https://forums.geforce.com/default/topic/764506/geforce-drivers/can-t-use-cuda-to-convert-videos-anymore-after-340-52-update-/1/


Some like to match their core overclocks with memory speeds of relative equal value, while others find this too unstable and clock the memory higher or lower depending on their chip to increase the stability of their core clock, which they feel is more beneficial. As far as the benefits, the memory overclock does indeed improve frame rates. Not as much as the core, but it's still worth putting the extra time in, especially if you were patient enough to find your max boost clock of 1586Mhz, which is a nice score, by decreasing your speed by only 3Mhz.


----------



## mauley

Just got home from work with a brand new MSI GTX 970 Gaming 4G in hand. I am a very happy bunny right now.

Just checked what my ASIC number is.........80.9%









I can't wait to start benching and overclocking.


----------



## adogg23

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Obyboby*
> 
> PM sent


sorry guys they are all gone.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mauley*
> 
> Just got home from work with a brand new MSI GTX 970 Gaming 4G in hand. I am a very happy bunny right now.
> 
> Just checked what my ASIC number is.........80.9%
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I can't wait to start benching and overclocking.


the 970 is probably the best overclocking gpu I've ever had. I can get my gigabyte g1 gaming up to 1597mhz on stock voltage and it is stable at over 1600mhz with a little voltage boost. Good luck with the o.c. and let us know how it goes.


----------



## leakydog

I have msi gtx970 with ASIC 73% and stable only at 1470/8000. ASIC doesn't mean anything with maxwells


----------



## mauley

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *leakydog*
> 
> I have msi gtx970 with ASIC 73% and stable only at 1470/8000. ASIC doesn't mean anything with maxwells


You may be right but it doesn't matter to me I just like high numbers....apart from temps and volts


----------



## jlhawn

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *leakydog*
> 
> I have msi gtx970 with ASIC 73% and stable only at 1470/8000. ASIC doesn't mean anything with maxwells


you are correct, mine is 68% but I can reach 1605mhz on stock bios and voltage.


----------



## trihy

Nevermind


----------



## DustDevil

Yea not that it matters but my 3 cards are all different ASIC 65,68,72


----------



## doc2142

What is this ASIC people are talking about. I am getting my msi g1 970 this thursday but wont be able to play with it since I have finals next week


----------



## DustDevil

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *doc2142*
> 
> What is this ASIC people are talking about. I am getting my msi g1 970 this thursday but wont be able to play with it since I have finals next week


In GPU-Z right click the left top icon and it pulls up a menu and you can read ASIC.... I think back in the day it meant how quality the parts were but for maxwells it doesn't have an importance.


----------



## AngryGoldfish

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *doc2142*
> 
> What is this ASIC people are talking about. I am getting my msi g1 970 this thursday but wont be able to play with it since I have finals next week


Application Specific Integrated Circuit = ASIC. From what I know, it basically means the quality of how one piece of electronics can perform a specific task. While a CPU does multiple different things, a GPU focuses on a particular section of computing. How high your ASIC score is, theoretically, the higher the computational ability it has as a single piece of the electronic chain doing one particular task.


----------



## DustDevil

I have MSI 4GD5 OC reference coolers with slight overclocks of 1216 MHz boost. I can't hit 1500mhz even though when I stress them it sometimes goes above that. Does anyone else have some stock clocked 970's that hit 1500mhz I had to really oc the memory like 500 MHz to get it and like 249mhz on the core. Just seems like I have further to go so its just not quite making it.


----------



## Obyboby

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jlhawn*
> 
> you are correct, mine is 68% but I can reach 1605mhz on stock bios and voltage.


That's like one minute running at those clocks..have you benched that, used that for a while?


----------



## UZ7

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *doc2142*
> 
> What is this ASIC people are talking about. I am getting my msi g1 970 this thursday but wont be able to play with it since I have finals next week


ASIC doesn't necessarily mean how well it will perform on tasks but more along the line of leakage.

Not sure how much it affects Maxwell cards but for previous cards it showed significant differences.

For example my low 72% ASIC GTX 770 was only got up to 1212MHz (?) before it needed a voltage bump, whereas my 94% ASIC GTX 770 got up to 1254 on stock without any voltage changes. Also my R9 290 which had like 59% ASIC did poorly on air cooling but under water it was a beast and was able to handle 1200MHz no prob and loved the extra voltage.

Now with the Maxwell cards we're seeing 70%~ on average and most are able to do 1500MHz without any voltage changes, some even higher but is limited mostly on voltages, and power limits. Though once it gets around 1550+ you'll see it start to plateau as the needed power, temps, and performance you can squeeze out is not worth it (for benchmarks sure), but for gaming it doesn't show much increase (for the amount you have to add).

So while the basic suggested term for ASIC still holds truth, with the newer cards it doesn't mean you have a "bad card" or a "good card" or a "better card".

Don't be that guy that goes "imma return my cards because I got XX% ASIC"









For gamers it wont mean much.

For benchmarker it may or may not mean much.

For cryptominers may mean much since you want performance/low power use ratio.


----------



## RaleighStClair

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *UZ7*
> 
> ASIC doesn't necessarily mean how well it will perform on tasks but more along the line of leakage.
> 
> Not sure how much it affects Maxwell cards but for previous cards it showed significant differences.
> 
> For example my low 72% ASIC GTX 770 was only got up to 1212MHz (?) before it needed a voltage bump, whereas my 94% ASIC GTX 770 got up to 1254 on stock without any voltage changes. Also my R9 290 which had like 59% ASIC did poorly on air cooling but under water it was a beast and was able to handle 1200MHz no prob and loved the extra voltage.
> 
> Now with the Maxwell cards we're seeing 70%~ on average and most are able to do 1500MHz without any voltage changes, some even higher but is limited mostly on voltages, and power limits. Though once it gets around 1550+ you'll see it start to plateau as the needed power, temps, and performance you can squeeze out is not worth it (for benchmarks sure), but for gaming it doesn't show much increase (for the amount you have to add).
> 
> So while the basic suggested term for ASIC still holds truth, with the newer cards it doesn't mean you have a "bad card" or a "good card" or a "better card".
> 
> Don't be that guy that goes "imma return my cards because I got XX% ASIC"
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> For gamers it wont mean much.
> 
> For benchmarker it may or may not mean much.
> 
> For cryptominers may mean much since you want performance/low power use ratio.


And yet I had the opposite experience with my 780 Lightnings. My 67% ASIC overclocked higher with less voltage than my 79% ASIC card. IMHO I think ASIC as a metric of evaluation of a GPUs overclock is useless.

It is silicon lottery and always has been. Nothing else matters, especially some arbitrary software number that we have no idea how it is even calculated.


----------



## AngryGoldfish

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *RaleighStClair*
> 
> And yet I had the opposite experience with my 780 Lightnings. My 67% ASIC overclocked higher with less voltage than my 79% ASIC card. IMHO I think ASIC as a metric of evaluation of a GPUs overclock is useless.
> 
> It is silicon lottery and always has been. Nothing else matters, especially some arbitrary software number that we have no idea how it is even calculated.


Exactly. I have yet to see evidence from engineers that conclusively states the validity of an ASIC score and its trustworthiness. Someone did post a quote from an engineer before about ASIC, but I don't believe one quote is conclusive. Actual data needs to be shown before I trust a seemingly random number that so far has meant very little. By all rights there could be a definitive scientific theory behind it, but I haven't seen it yet and none of the graphics card manufacturers call it out for their binned chips.


----------



## RaleighStClair

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *AngryGoldfish*
> 
> Exactly. I have yet to see evidence from engineers that conclusively states the validity of an ASIC score and its trustworthiness. Someone did post a quote from an engineer before about ASIC, but I don't believe one quote is conclusive. Actual data needs to be shown before I trust a seemingly random number that so far has meant very little. By all rights there could be a definitive scientific theory behind it, but I haven't seen it yet and none of the graphics card manufacturers call it out for their binned chips.


You can take that a step further for Maxwell. The Gig G1 Gaming as claimed by Gig themselves that the G1 Gaming 970 is binned, hell it is used as marketing on the box of my G1. I have yet to see a G1 on this forum or [H]forum that has an ASIC score over 70%. If they are in fact 'binned' why would they have lower ASIC, if in fact ASIC means anything at all.

And of course there are no white papers on GPU-Z methodoly of how the number is calculated or how they hell they even arrived at ASIC in the first place. * If * ASIC was ever an actual value for GPU quality for a particular architecture, why then would we assume it holds true through the years from Fermi to Maxwell? Or Across board partners? Chip manufactures such as AMD/intel/Nvidia? It makes no sense.

Simply put it does not pass the 'smell test'.


----------



## AngryGoldfish

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *RaleighStClair*
> 
> You can take that a step further for Maxwell. The Gig G1 Gaming as claimed by Gig themselves that the G1 Gaming 970 is binned, hell it is used as marketing on the box of my G1. I have yet to see a G1 on this forum or [H]forum that has an ASIC score over 70%. If they are in fact 'binned' why would they have lower ASIC, if in fact ASIC means anything at all.


If it was a big deal, I think they would be touting it as one, definitely.


----------



## nikolapuhiera

but asic show different % everytime you check 4 the same card, its bs

i just tried and now its the same every time 75.2%, week ago i was getting 60 something to 80 each time different?


----------



## UZ7

Its all RNG!


----------



## RaleighStClair

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *UZ7*
> 
> Its all RNG!


Of course it is. We call that the silicon lottery.


----------



## maddangerous

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *maddangerous*
> 
> So after just now installiing my G1, using newest non-beta drivers, it is running good.
> 
> ASIC score is 70.9


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *RaleighStClair*
> 
> You can take that a step further for Maxwell. The Gig G1 Gaming as claimed by Gig themselves that the G1 Gaming 970 is binned, hell it is used as marketing on the box of my G1. I have yet to see a G1 on this forum or [H]forum that has an ASIC score over 70%. If they are in fact 'binned' why would they have lower ASIC, if in fact ASIC means anything at all.


I am not claiming that ASIC means anything, but my G1 score is over 70%







IF ONLY BY .9 IT COUNTS! lol

On another note, I have not seen ASIC change at all for my card. hmm.


----------



## jlhawn

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Obyboby*
> 
> That's like one minute running at those clocks..have you benched that, used that for a while?


yes and it benches good and plays all my games good except my favorite game does not (go figure) and it TDR's on me (gpu driver crash)
so I run it at 1556mhz.


----------



## Team Grinder

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *RaleighStClair*
> 
> You can take that a step further for Maxwell. The Gig G1 Gaming as claimed by Gig themselves that the G1 Gaming 970 is binned, hell it is used as marketing on the box of my G1. I have yet to see a G1 on this forum or [H]forum that has an ASIC score over 70%. If they are in fact 'binned' why would they have lower ASIC, if in fact ASIC means anything at all.
> 
> And of course there are no white papers on GPU-Z methodoly of how the number is calculated or how they hell they even arrived at ASIC in the first place. * If * ASIC was ever an actual value for GPU quality for a particular architecture, why then would we assume it holds true through the years from Fermi to Maxwell? Or Across board partners? Chip manufactures such as AMD/intel/Nvidia? It makes no sense.
> 
> Simply put it does not pass the 'smell test'.


I have a 77.1% ASIC score and there are plenty on these forums and others. Highest if seen so far is 91%.


----------



## Name Change

Has anyone tried to mix GTX 970's in SLI. I got a Zotac here just sitting in the box waiting on some parts to finish a 2nd Rig. Sucky part tho its the budget smaller one. I guess I could flash bios and hopefully get it close to 1500 core, wouldn't mind lowering the clocks on the G1 for something to do lol.


----------



## Team Grinder

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jlhawn*
> 
> yes and it benches good and plays all my games good except my favorite game does not (go figure) and it TDR's on me (gpu driver crash)
> so I run it at 1556mhz.


1600MHz is stable only using No Limits and Game Stable bios from the fantastic guys here on the forums. I guarantee you even 1556 is not completely stable. Run Crysis 1 at 1500 and you wont even get past 2 minutes on stock voltages. Crysis 3 the same story.


----------



## jlhawn

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Team Grinder*
> 
> 1600MHz is stable only using No Limits and Game Stable bios from the fantastic guys here on the forums. I guarantee you even 1556 is not completely stable. Run Crysis 1 at 1500 and you wont even get past 2 minutes on stock voltages. Crysis 3 the same story.


I have crysis 1 and 2 but not 3 and they both run fine at 1556 and 1605.
my only game that does not is ETS2


----------



## Techboy10

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *RaleighStClair*
> 
> You can take that a step further for Maxwell. The Gig G1 Gaming as claimed by Gig themselves that the G1 Gaming 970 is binned, hell it is used as marketing on the box of my G1. I have yet to see a G1 on this forum or [H]forum that has an ASIC score over 70%. If they are in fact 'binned' why would they have lower ASIC, if in fact ASIC means anything at all.


There are plenty of G1s with an ASIC score over 70%.

Here's mine -


----------



## GrimDoctor

ASIC is not a score of quality it's a value. Why does it always turn into a misunderstood pissing contest on here lol


----------



## jlhawn

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *GrimDoctor*
> 
> ASIC is not a score of quality it's a value. Why does it always turn into a misunderstood pissing contest on here lol


I have never said what it means or that I even care what it means.
I always just said I don't think it means if your gpu is good or bad, nor does the ASIC matter in my opinion.








I only posted mine with my overclock to show those that did say ASIC determine how good of a overclock you
can get that it doesn't determine how good your overclock is as mine is proof.

edit: corrected spelling of ASIC


----------



## GrimDoctor

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jlhawn*
> 
> I have never said what it means or that I even care what it means.
> I always just said I don't think it means if your gpu is good or bad, nor does the ASCI matter in my opinion.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I only posted mine with my overclock to show those that did say ASCI determine how good of a overclock you
> can get that it doesn't determine how good your overclock is as mine is proof.


I didn't direct anything at you, I would have quoted you. I was just making the general comment.


----------



## jlhawn

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *GrimDoctor*
> 
> I didn't direct anything at you, I would have quoted you. I was just making the general comment.


oh I know, I was agreeing with you.
and also saying that all these ASIC arguments are not needed.


----------



## GrimDoctor

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jlhawn*
> 
> oh I know, I was agreeing with you.
> and also saying that all these ASIC arguments are not needed.


----------



## n4p0l3onic

Well my pair of 970 g1 gaming have 69.x and 73.x asic and I'm running them at 1506-1527 on core and +250mhz mem (afterburner numbers) with +60mv

What I noticed is that higher asic usually mean lower voltage on load


----------



## RaleighStClair

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Techboy10*
> 
> There are plenty of G1s with an ASIC score over 70%.
> 
> Here's mine -


Well of course they do. My point was hyperbolic that seem to go over a few heads. The POINT here is that the score is wide ranging and is not indicative of overclocking potential, period.


----------



## End3R

Why is everyone in thread obsessed with ASIC? I see ASIC mentioned more in this thread than anywhere else, and a large portion of the internet seems to think it doesn't really matter.

I went ahead and checked my 270X, has around 84% and since joining that card's thread almost a year ago, not once did I ever see anyone talk about ASIC.

I'm not trying to be aggressive or judgmental in anyway so I'm sorry if it came off that way, I'm legitimately curious.

Do you guys know something that I may have overlooked in my own research? Does it act differently in 970s for some reason?


----------



## RaleighStClair

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *End3R*
> 
> Why is everyone in thread obsessed with ASIC? I see ASIC mentioned more in this thread than anywhere else, and a large portion of the internet seems to think it doesn't really matter.
> 
> I went ahead and checked my 270X, has around 84% and since joining that card's thread almost a year ago, not once did I ever see anyone talk about ASIC.
> 
> I'm not trying to be aggressive or judgmental in anyway so I'm sorry if it came off that way, I'm legitimately curious.
> 
> Do you guys know something that I may have overlooked in my own research? Does it act differently in 970s for some reason?


Well to be fair no one outside of a few tech forums puts any value to ASIC score at all. Because this site tends to be a circlejerk of overclock scores and numbers, even when using cheat engines or registry hacks/Contral panel hacks to get said numbers it is only reasonable for those find value where there is none.

The point is that outside of a few forums and tech sites no one is even looking at ASIC scores and AIB partners are certainly not putting any value to those scores as the do not use them in marketing, as they easily could. At one point in time ASIC was * Alleged * to be able to "show" voltage leakage in certain AMD cards. That's it. From then on it has become an techforum phenomenon, especially here no doubt.


----------



## Hequaqua

I asked a friend of mine if he new anything about ASIC, and he told me that it really related to how well a chip would be at mining. He said the AMD chips are better than Nvida. I don't really know. I'm just passing on more information. It seems the GPU-Z is the only program that will give a ASIC rating. Does anyone know of any other program that will give us this score?


----------



## End3R

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *RaleighStClair*
> 
> Well to be fair no one outside of a few tech forums puts any value to ASIC score at all. Because this site tends to be a circlejerk of overclock scores and numbers, even when using cheat engines or registry hacks/Contral panel hacks to get said numbers it is only reasonable for those find value where there is none.
> 
> The point is that outside of a few forums and tech sites no one is even looking at ASIC scores and AIB partners are certainly not putting any value to those scores as the do not use them in marketing, as they easily could. At one point in time ASIC was * Alleged * to be able to "show" voltage leakage in certain AMD cards. That's it. From then on it has become an techforum phenomenon, especially here no doubt.


Interesting, thanks for the reply!


----------



## Hequaqua

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *RaleighStClair*
> 
> Well to be fair no one outside of a few tech forums puts any value to ASIC score at all. Because this site tends to be a circlejerk of overclock scores and numbers, even when using cheat engines or registry hacks/Contral panel hacks to get said numbers it is only reasonable for those find value where there is none.
> 
> The point is that outside of a few forums and tech sites no one is even looking at ASIC scores and AIB partners are certainly not putting any value to those scores as the do not use them in marketing, as they easily could. At one point in time ASIC was * Alleged * to be able to "show" voltage leakage in certain AMD cards. That's it. From then on it has become an techforum phenomenon, especially here no doubt.


You don't really have to hack the registry or run cheat engine to fudge results. I had been thinking about some of the numbers I had been seeing. GPU-Z sensor readings in general. I have never fudged any result that I have ever posted. I mean why? Anyway....back to my point. I had been doing some benchmarks and really hadn't messed with GPU-Z all that much. My card runs very nicely around 1543 Core 8000 Memory. Can I get it higher in some benchmarks? Yes, but not enough to say it is stable.

Then I did this:


That was the snap shot I took.

Here is the link where it uploaded: http://gpuz.techpowerup.com/14/12/09/bac.png

So here is the problem for me now with anyone posting a screenshot from GPU-Z. There is NO WAY my card can hit that during any benchmark except one. The one built into GPU-Z. All you have to do is set your overclock, run the render test, and you will have the numbers you want. I'm not saying that it won't crash, but it is a way for people to fudge their results. Also, I had AB running and it was showing the same reading as GPU-Z. So if were to have posted those and said, "Oh yea....I hit 1600!" Yes, I did, but not in reality. Just a render test in a screen that is what 200x400 maybe...lol

So know I have lost faith in GPU-Z as far as benchmarking numbers. It's still a useful tool for monitoring though.


----------



## RaleighStClair

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Hequaqua*
> 
> You don't really have to hack the registry or run cheat engine to fudge results. I had been thinking about some of the numbers I had been seeing. GPU-Z sensor readings in general. I have never fudged any result that I have ever posted. I mean why? Anyway....back to my point. I had been doing some benchmarks and really hadn't messed with GPU-Z all that much. My card runs very nicely around 1543 Core 8000 Memory. Can I get it higher in some benchmarks? Yes, but not enough to say it is stable.
> 
> Then I did this:
> 
> 
> That was the snap shot I took.
> 
> Here is the link where it uploaded: http://gpuz.techpowerup.com/14/12/09/bac.png
> 
> So here is the problem for me now with anyone posting a screenshot from GPU-Z. There is NO WAY my card can hit that during any benchmark except one. The one built into GPU-Z. All you have to do is set your overclock, run the render test, and you will have the numbers you want. I'm not saying that it won't crash, but it is a way for people to fudge their results. Also, I had AB running and it was showing the same reading as GPU-Z. So if were to have posted those and said, "Oh yea....I hit 1600!" Yes, I did, but not in reality. Just a render test in a screen that is what 200x400 maybe...lol
> 
> So know I have lost faith in GPU-Z as far as benchmarking numbers. It's still a useful tool for monitoring though.


Yes a number of overclock scores here are hacked using cheat engine. It seems to be common place and accepted. I mean even under LN2 no single 980 will score more points than SLI 980s. But go look at the Valley/Heaven Benchmark threads here in this very forum. I score 69.5 FPS Valley Extreme @ 1600core/8000mem. There are scores in the 100FPS range on single cards. That's just ridiculous and clearly untrue


----------



## agawthrop

Meant to post this several days ago. But I finally got my Gigabyte GTX 970!





It's small, but gets the job done pretty well for my first build!


----------



## End3R

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *RaleighStClair*
> 
> There are scores in the 100FPS range on single cards. That's just ridiculous and clearly untrue.


That doesn't sound unreasonable to me at all with a single 970. Assuming you're talking about 1080p and not forcing additional super sampling through the control panel.

Even my single 270x at stock speeds hits 70fps on Valley ExtremeHD preset with 8x AA. (it says customebecause my resolution is 1680x1050, the 16:10 version of 1920x1080)


Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


----------



## RaleighStClair

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *End3R*
> 
> That doesn't sound unreasonable to me at all with a single 970. Assuming you're talking about 1080p and not forcing additional super sampling through the control panel.
> 
> Even my single 270x at stock speeds hits 70fps on Valley ExtremeHD preset with 8x AA. (it says customebecause my resolution is 1680x1050, the 16:10 version of 1920x1080)
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


I don't see your FPS at anywhere near 70 in this image. In fact I see 36ish. The top number being the AVG FPS is what I am referring to, and is the basis of Valley/Heaven Benchmarks, not the bottom " MAX" fps number. For instance my "top" number is 70, yours is 36. This is the difference here.

The top number is your " Average" FPS in the Valley/Heaven benchmark. It is this number that "some" users are getting in the 100 FPS range. For perpective a 1600core overclock 970 scores at most '70' on the top number. There are users here claiming 100 or more for that number on a single card. Even on LN2 on a suicide run I can't see a legit score getting over 80. Maxwell doesn't scale that well, but then again I am not using cheat engines to make my AVG fps 20 points higher.

TL;dr the Valley and Heaven benchmarks are full of people using cheat engine to bump their scores and this site "OKs" it. For those of you seeing scores on this site and wondering why you are no where near that. Take the scores here with 100 FPS worth of grains of salt.


----------



## buddatech

Just got a pair of MSI GTX 970 Gaming 4G and I'm super impressed with the GTX 970's! Super quiet cool and beast performance for the $. Haven't played with them that much but will post back when I do.


----------



## jonny30bass

I'm getting 67 FPS average with 1531/8000 MHz (game/bench stable) clocks using my MSI Gaming GTX 970 on Windows 7 x64. I'm using 344.75 drivers, and the only driver tweaks I use are single display performance mode and prefer maximum performance in NVCP. I'm using a BIOS that I modded with an increased power limit, boost disabled, 1531.5 MHz GPC, and +76 MHz on XBAR, L2C and SYS. My OC is baked into my bios, meaning that the default gaming clocks are 1531/8000 MHz.

My BIOS for reference: http://www.mediafire.com/download/dfx1636n29csups/1532.rom

Valley benchmark:


Heaven benchmark:


----------



## gobblebox

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Anusha*
> 
> Why would I be uncomfortable sharing it?
> 
> Here it is.
> 
> LINK
> 
> I have the memory at stock as I wanted to find out how high I could go with the core at 1607.5. *This is rev. 1.1 btw and also has Hynix RAM.*
> 
> In case you want the stock ROM, here's the link to that as well.
> 
> LINK


Some people in the AMD & CPU OC worlds are stingy like that, I just wanted to approach it... sensitively? ... not knowing the group here yet and all

Thanks , though, I'll give this a shot!

Best regards,
Ryan


----------



## awdrifter

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jonny30bass*
> 
> I'm getting 67 FPS average with 1531/8000 MHz (game/bench stable) clocks using my MSI Gaming GTX 970 on Windows 7 x64. I'm using 344.75 drivers, and the only driver tweaks I use are single display performance mode and prefer maximum performance in NVCP. I'm using a BIOS that I modded with an increased power limit, boost disabled, 1531.5 MHz GPC, and +76 MHz on XBAR, L2C and SYS. My OC is baked into my bios, meaning that the default gaming clocks are 1531/8000 MHz.
> 
> My BIOS for reference: http://www.mediafire.com/download/dfx1636n29csups/1532.rom


Is your card the MSI GTX 970 Gaming 4G? My MSI GTX 970's OC is hitting the power limit and I would love to try a modified bios. What NVFlash did you use to bypass the bios signing limit? Thanks.


----------



## jonny30bass

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *awdrifter*
> 
> Is your card the MSI GTX 970 Gaming 4G? My MSI GTX 970's OC is hitting the power limit and I would love to try a modified bios. What NVFlash did you use to bypass the bios signing limit? Thanks.


Yes that is the card that I have. Have a look at my guides.
BIOS Mod: http://www.overclock.net/t/1522651/disable-boost-and-bake-in-max-game-stable-clocks-for-maxwell-ii/0_30
NVFlash: http://www.overclock.net/t/1523391/easy-nvflash-guide-with-pictures-for-gtx-970-980/0_30

Load my BIOS that I linked in my previous post into Maxwell BIOS Tweaker to see my BIOS settings.


----------



## awdrifter

Cool, I'll take a look tomorrow.


----------



## Obyboby

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jonny30bass*
> 
> I'm getting 67 FPS average with 1531/8000 MHz (game/bench stable) clocks using my MSI Gaming GTX 970 on Windows 7 x64. I'm using 344.75 drivers, and the only driver tweaks I use are single display performance mode and prefer maximum performance in NVCP. I'm using a BIOS that I modded with an increased power limit, boost disabled, 1531.5 MHz GPC, and +76 MHz on XBAR, L2C and SYS. My OC is baked into my bios, meaning that the default gaming clocks are 1531/8000 MHz.


What's your card's ASIC?
I'm going to make my G1s BIOS similar as yours tonight and test it out. Good job!

I also noticed you went for a stable voltage for all the 3D states, is that right? I was planning on something similar


----------



## jonny30bass

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Obyboby*
> 
> What's your card's ASIC?
> I'm going to make my G1s BIOS similar as yours tonight and test it out. Good job!


My GPU's ASIC is 72.7%


----------



## mauley

Is there a standard setting for benching your graphics cards in this group?

I ask because I am going to start benching after work and would like to be on parity with everyone else.

I am running at 1080p resolution. I have Unigine Valley and Heaven installed. I also have 3DMark installed.

I am going to use MSI Afterburner 4.0 to overclock and GPUz to monitor the card. Is that okay?

Thanks in advance


----------



## Beerr

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jonny30bass*
> 
> I'm getting 67 FPS average with 1531/8000 MHz (game/bench stable) clocks using my MSI Gaming GTX 970 on Windows 7 x64. I'm using 344.75 drivers, and the only driver tweaks I use are single display performance mode and prefer maximum performance in NVCP. I'm using a BIOS that I modded with an increased power limit, boost disabled, 1531.5 MHz GPC, and +76 MHz on XBAR, L2C and SYS. My OC is baked into my bios, meaning that the default gaming clocks are 1531/8000 MHz.
> 
> My BIOS for reference: http://www.mediafire.com/download/dfx1636n29csups/1532.rom
> 
> Heaven benchmark:


Why 1600x900?


----------



## Hequaqua

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mauley*
> 
> Is there a standard setting for benching your graphics cards in this group?
> 
> I ask because I am going to start benching after work and would like to be on parity with everyone else.
> 
> I am running at 1080p resolution. I have Unigine Valley and Heaven installed. I also have 3DMark installed.
> 
> I am going to use MSI Afterburner 4.0 to overclock and GPUz to monitor the card. Is that okay?
> 
> Thanks in advance


Sounds great. When running Valley/Heaven make sure you use Extreme HD. That is what everyone is using.

**Edit: ExtremeHD is not available on Heaven. Just use Extreme.


----------



## Beerr

.


----------



## battleaxe

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Beerr*
> 
> Why 1600x900?


That's the Extreme preset. When you hit Extreme it sets it to that by default. So its the most common test for Extreme.


----------



## Beerr

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *battleaxe*
> 
> That's the Extreme preset. When you hit Extreme it sets it to that by default. So its the most common test for Extreme.


I am at work right now so can't check.
Is extreme preset a Ultra quality and Extreme tessellation?
And if yes what's the point of 1600x900 when everyone else is running benches in HD?


----------



## battleaxe

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Beerr*
> 
> I am at work right now so can't check.
> Is extreme preset a Ultra quality and Extreme tessellation?
> And if yes what's the point of 1600x900 when everyone else is running benches in HD?


Uhhh... I'm not sure... I just know if you set the main switch to Extreme, this is what it does. All the other options are blanked out and can't be changed. Unless you set it to Custom I believe, then you can change each one individually. But the main preset "Extreme" does this by default. I don't know about tessellation sets, or what it does to them.

Edit: just checked. "Extreme" preset puts tess to Extreme also.

you can choose "Custom" and change all the settings as you wish too. But the "Extreme" set does it all for you preset and can't be modified, preset to 1600x900.


----------



## Hequaqua

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *RaleighStClair*
> 
> I don't see your FPS at anywhere near 70 in this image. In fact I see 36ish. The top number being the AVG FPS is what I am referring to, and is the basis of Valley/Heaven Benchmarks, not the bottom " MAX" fps number. For instance my "top" number is 70, yours is 36. This is the difference here.
> 
> The top number is your " Average" FPS in the Valley/Heaven benchmark. It is this number that "some" users are getting in the 100 FPS range. For perpective a 1600core overclock 970 scores at most '70' on the top number. There are users here claiming 100 or more for that number on a single card. Even on LN2 on a suicide run I can't see a legit score getting over 80. Maxwell doesn't scale that well, but then again I am not using cheat engines to make my AVG fps 20 points higher.
> 
> TL;dr the Valley and Heaven benchmarks are full of people using cheat engine to bump their scores and this site "OKs" it. For those of you seeing scores on this site and wondering why you are no where near that. Take the scores here with 100 FPS worth of grains of salt.


I ran it both modes......same setting on GPU 1566mhz Core/8000mhz Memory 110% PW and +44 Voltage in AB. It looks like it's about 10 FPS increase running at 1680x1050, on my machine anyway.







*CPU @ 3.5ghz Enhanced Turbo off. So it runs @ 3.7ghz throughout the test.


----------



## Teskin89

Hi, i've just finished my overclock to my gtx 970. What do you think? I noticed that i don't need to boost the voltage to 1.2500 to keep these frequencies, but i noticed that with more voltage i have higher clock (1539 to 1551). To prevent throttling i set the fan curve aggressive. Do you think it's worth more voltage for a little boost?


----------



## Nicholars

Replaced the G1 970 with an Asus Strix 970, they are both good tbh but surprisingly the Asus strix boosts higher than the G1 at the same base clock, This strix has an ASIC score of 79 vs 66 on the G1, so maybe that is why. I expected the Strix to be quite a lot lower boost because of the lower TDP. The fans at idle are either completely silent or a low pitched humming noise, whereas on the G1 they sounded cheap and annoying at idle speeds, I think it may have had a bad fan bearing. Under load the noise is about the same probably but the asus is less of a whining sound. Coil whine is similar, they both buzz but the Strix is slightly quieter, I think all 970's buzz and whine a bit tbh as I have had 3 now and they all do it, its just either high pitched and annoying or a buzzing noise which isn't a problem but is louder on some cards than others, 1 card I had was buzzing and whining enough to be annoying, the other 2 still do it but its quieter. So out of the cards I have tried, for low power consumption, low noise, better RAM cooling and still capable of good performance, the strix is the better card, for VRM / GPU cooling and extreme overclocks the G1 is better. If the G1 didn't have silly idle fan speeds I probably would have kept it. I was expecting the Strix to be really small compared to the G1 but it is actually bigger than the G1.


----------



## Obyboby

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Nicholars*
> 
> Replaced the G1 970 with an Asus Strix 970, they are both good tbh but surprisingly the Asus strix boosts higher than the G1 at the same base clock, This strix has an ASIC score of 79 vs 66 on the G1, so maybe that is why. I expected the Strix to be quite a lot lower boost because of the lower TDP. The fans at idle are either completely silent or a low pitched humming noise, whereas on the G1 they sounded cheap and annoying at idle speeds, I think it may have had a bad fan bearing. Under load the noise is about the same probably but the asus is less of a whining sound. Coil whine is similar, they both buzz but the Strix is slightly quieter, I think all 970's buzz and whine a bit tbh as I have had 3 now and they all do it, its just either high pitched and annoying or a buzzing noise which isn't a problem but is louder on some cards than others, 1 card I had was buzzing and whining enough to be annoying, the other 2 still do it but its quieter. So out of the cards I have tried, for low power consumption, low noise, better RAM cooling and still capable of good performance, the strix is the better card, for VRM / GPU cooling and extreme overclocks the G1 is better. If the G1 didn't have silly idle fan speeds I probably would have kept it. I was expecting the Strix to be really small compared to the G1 but it is actually bigger than the G1.


You could have probably fixed that just by flashing a modded BIOS that lowered the idle fan speeds... I have 2 G1s and with 950 RPM idle fan speed, they're completely inaudible







and that's six fans


----------



## Nicholars

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Obyboby*
> 
> You could have probably fixed that just by flashing a modded BIOS that lowered the idle fan speeds... I have 2 G1s and with 950 RPM idle fan speed, they're completely inaudible
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> and that's six fans


Yeh I could have but I paid for a 3 year warranty and I didn't want to void that just to lower the fan speeds! Happy with the strix, the G1 was good as well except the idle fan noise and higher power consumption, both good cards.


----------



## Obyboby

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Nicholars*
> 
> Yeh I could have but I paid for a 3 year warranty and I didn't want to void that just to lower the fan speeds!


Fair enough







Even though I'm not worried when flashing my card. 99% of the time it goes well, I find it really unlikely to brick it unless you are very unlucky/do something wrong.







but yeah, you are never 100% safe so..







better safe than sorry xD


----------



## Nicholars

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Obyboby*
> 
> Fair enough
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Even though I'm not worried when flashing my card. 99% of the time it goes well, I find it really unlikely to brick it unless you are very unlucky/do something wrong.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> but yeah, you are never 100% safe so..
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> better safe than sorry xD


But if for whatever reason the card just stopped working or had a problem where you could not flash back to the original bios they might not accept it back for RMA. It was more out of principle that I am not going to possibly void my warranty or corrupt bios just to correct a bad design from gigabyte which they could EASILY fix by releasing a bios update (like EVGA did) or letting you set 950rpm with software... other than that though and the slightly dodgy quality control its a very good card (if you get a good one).


----------



## Obyboby

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Nicholars*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Obyboby*
> 
> Fair enough
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Even though I'm not worried when flashing my card. 99% of the time it goes well, I find it really unlikely to brick it unless you are very unlucky/do something wrong.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> but yeah, you are never 100% safe so..
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> better safe than sorry xD
> 
> 
> 
> But if for whatever reason the card just stopped working or had a problem where you could not flash back to the original bios they might not accept it back for RMA. It was more out of principle that I am not going to possibly void my warranty or corrupt bios just to correct a bad design from gigabyte which they could EASILY fix by releasing a bios update (like EVGA did) or letting you set 950rpm with software... other than that though and the slightly dodgy quality control its a very good card (if you get a good one).
Click to expand...

What do you mean by dodgy QC?


----------



## Nicholars

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Obyboby*
> 
> What do you mean by dodgy QC?


QC = quality control, Maybe I got unlucky but multiple times I had to RMA Gigabyte 970 and eventually gave up and bought the strix... If you actually get one without any problems and don't mind flashing the bios then it is good, especially if you want to overclock it to extremely high levels. Otherwise I would recommend the Strix, looking at reviews I was expecting the strix to be a bit rubbish with the boost clocks but the one I got actually boosts to the same or higher speeds at the same base clocks, even though the G1 has a 280w TDP and the strix has a 200w TDP.


----------



## doc2142

I have not OCed video cards in a long time so I am new to the power limit. What does that thing do and what should I have it at if I am trying to get a decent OC?


----------



## TahoeDust

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jlhawn*
> 
> here is a quote from a 3D Mark developer for the time measuring error :


After posting on their forum we finally figured out it was because I was using alt+f4 to skip the demo. This was making the test take less time than the program expected, triggering the error. It was strange that this was not happening every time and never when running Sky Diver.

Now that I can finally get some "Valid" results I cranked my 2700k up to 5.1GHz...

http://www.3dmark.com/fs/3425794


----------



## Nicholars

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *doc2142*
> 
> I have not OCed video cards in a long time so I am new to the power limit. What does that thing do and what should I have it at if I am trying to get a decent OC?


If you have a gigabyte G1 you can probably leave it at 100% because it has a lot already, with the strix, MSI or other brands you probably want to set it to 110% or 120% you might not even need to change it depending how much you want to OC it. All it does is allow it to go slightly over 100% TDP of the card which will stop the boost clocks from jumping about due to power limit eg. power limit 100% might go 1400, 1360, 1400 etc. when it hits 100%, if you set it to 110% it would probably stay at 1400 all the time because not throttling due to power limit.


----------



## Nicholars

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TahoeDust*
> 
> After posting on their forum we finally figured out it was because I was using alt+f4 to skip the demo. This was making the test take less time than the program expected, triggering the error. It was strange that this was not happening every time and never when running Sky Diver.
> 
> Now that I can finally get some "Valid" results I cranked my 2700k up to 5.1GHz...
> 
> http://www.3dmark.com/fs/3425794


Nice, does that run above 60fps all the time? Might SLI mine at some point. Also are the old problems with SLI, microstuttering and input lag etc still there or is that fixed now?


----------



## doc2142

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Nicholars*
> 
> If you have a gigabyte G1 you can probably leave it at 100% because it has a lot already, with the strix, MSI or other brands you probably want to set it to 110% or 120% you might not even need to change it depending how much you want to OC it. All it does is allow it to go slightly over 100% TDP of the card which will stop the boost clocks from jumping about due to power limit eg. power limit 100% might go 1400, 1360, 1400 etc. when it hits 100%, if you set it to 110% it would probably stay at 1400 all the time because not throttling due to power limit.


I got the MSI G1 gaming, well its coming on thrusday so yeah. From what I am seeing people are saying 1500 is good, so if I am trying to get to that I need to have it at 120% with no voltage increase?


----------



## TahoeDust

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Nicholars*
> 
> Nice, does that run above 60fps all the time? Might SLI mine at some point. Also are the old problems with SLI, microstuttering and input lag etc still there or is that fixed now?


Yes. In Fire Strike it definitely maintains over 60fps. All the games I play (BF4, Crysis 3, Borderlands, FC4, Diablo III, Tomb Raider) stay well above 60 fps completely maxed out at 2560x1080. As far as the SLI problems you mentioned, they are mostly a thing of the past. Sometimes there will be some issues when games are first released, but they usually don't last long and are fixed with a driver update and game patch.


----------



## DustDevil

My power limits are a lot lower then everyone elses in MSI Afterburner...mine only goes up to 106...just a limit of the particular cards?


----------



## nacherc

MSI GTX 970

CORE CLOCK +167 MHZ
MEMORY CLOCK +500MHZ

SOME PICS


----------



## Nicholars

I like the ghetto suspended fan. That's another thing I prefer about the Strix, All the ram is on the front of the card so do not have to be hanging fans on pieces of string or similar haha.


----------



## jlhawn

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *RaleighStClair*
> 
> Yes a number of overclock scores here are hacked using cheat engine. It seems to be common place and accepted. I mean even under LN2 no single 980 will score more points than SLI 980s. But go look at the Valley/Heaven Benchmark threads here in this very forum. I score 69.5 FPS Valley Extreme @ 1600core/8000mem. There are scores in the 100FPS range on single cards. That's just ridiculous and clearly bull****.


I didn't even know you could hack overclock scores or core clock numbers, if you go back and look at my benchmark scores that I posted on here they suck but my system runs
all my games perfect at max settings which is all that matters to me.


----------



## jlhawn

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TahoeDust*
> 
> After posting on their forum we finally figured out it was because I was using alt+f4 to skip the demo. This was making the test take less time than the program expected, triggering the error. It was strange that this was not happening every time and never when running Sky Diver.
> 
> Now that I can finally get some "Valid" results I cranked my 2700k up to 5.1GHz...
> 
> http://www.3dmark.com/fs/3425794


good to know, thanks


----------



## AngryGoldfish

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *RaleighStClair*
> 
> I don't see your FPS at anywhere near 70 in this image. In fact I see 36ish. The top number being the AVG FPS is what I am referring to, and is the basis of Valley/Heaven Benchmarks, not the bottom " MAX" fps number. For instance my "top" number is 70, yours is 36. This is the difference here.
> 
> The top number is your " Average" FPS in the Valley/Heaven benchmark. It is this number that "some" users are getting in the 100 FPS range. For perpective a 1600core overclock 970 scores at most '70' on the top number. There are users here claiming 100 or more for that number on a single card. Even on LN2 on a suicide run I can't see a legit score getting over 80. Maxwell doesn't scale that well, but then again I am not using cheat engines to make my AVG fps 20 points higher.
> 
> TL;dr the Valley and Heaven benchmarks are full of people using cheat engine to bump their scores and this site "OKs" it. For those of you seeing scores on this site and wondering why you are no where near that. Take the scores here with *100 FPS worth of grains of salt.*


Ha, this made me chuckle. Everything on this forum I take with a massive grain of salt. There are some incredibly intelligent and helpful people here and I enjoy the community greatly, but I swear some are snorting some seriously rare fairy dust.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Teskin89*
> 
> 
> 
> Hi, i've just finished my overclock to my gtx 970. What do you think? I noticed that i don't need to boost the voltage to 1.2500 to keep these frequencies, but i noticed that with more voltage i have higher clock (1539 to 1551). To prevent throttling i set the fan curve aggressive. Do you think it's worth more voltage for a little boost?


If you don't mind the additional noise and gradual degradation of the chip, go for it. The performance boost will be slight, but it should be worth it. Maybe you could set up two 'profiles' and switch between them whenever you need to. I'd say keep your daily driver at stock volts, if you can, and the 1539Mhz frequency. Then when you feel like juicing up or benching (c wat I did thar?) you can add the additional millivolts and increase your frequency.


----------



## Obyboby

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jonny30bass*
> 
> I'm getting 67 FPS average with 1531/8000 MHz (game/bench stable) clocks using my MSI Gaming GTX 970 on Windows 7 x64. I'm using 344.75 drivers, and the only driver tweaks I use are single display performance mode and prefer maximum performance in NVCP. I'm using a BIOS that I modded with an increased power limit, boost disabled, 1531.5 MHz GPC, and +76 MHz on XBAR, L2C and SYS. My OC is baked into my bios, meaning that the default gaming clocks are 1531/8000 MHz.


Hey, I am trying to do something similar on my G1 but it seems that the card is overclocking itself even further than the clocks set in the BIOS!!!
More preceisely, I set the highest clock to be 1557.0 but the card went far over 1600! And it crashed (of course).
Had to drop it to about 1500 and now it boosts to 1550 MHz. Passed firestrike but I really am on the edge... Need a higher wattage PSU if I want to keep this overclock







(I know, it was pretty obvious that overclocking would push my PSU to the limit. I just decided to go SLI after purchasing this PSU..)

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TahoeDust*
> 
> After posting on their forum we finally figured out it was because I was using alt+f4 to skip the demo. This was making the test take less time than the program expected, triggering the error. It was strange that this was not happening every time and never when running Sky Diver.
> 
> Now that I can finally get some "Valid" results I cranked my 2700k up to 5.1GHz...
> 
> http://www.3dmark.com/fs/3425794


WOW. I just ran a benchmark with my stock 4790k and two G1 gaming cards, and got 17097. But the system is pushing to the limit, my PSU can't handle the video cards and CPU on overclock. So I'd either have to upgrade my PSU or avoid overclocking and overvolting the hardware. Will probably go for a higher wattage PSU after Xmas


----------



## nikolapuhiera

@ doc2142
with 120pl it could go to 1600 probably but maximum is 112, 90% of 970 cards go to 1500 @ 110-112 pl with no voltage increase, i found mine was rock solid after lowering from 1522 to 1507 and with 1507 i didnt have errors in occt gpu test, error check shader complexity 7, and no crashes since then in 10 different games played over last 4 days i really recommend occt for testing stability of gpu/core


----------



## DustDevil

I put up a pci slot fan that attaches to the pci screws and holds either 2 80mm 2 92mm or one 120mm fan. Seemed to help out with temps since my cards are so close.


----------



## jsigone

I'd imagine that fan closer to the rear would help more, placed over the blower intake.


----------



## DustDevil

The intakes are at the front and the bracket is all the way over so it cant make it. I have tried intake and exhaust both seem about the same.


----------



## TahoeDust

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Obyboby*
> 
> Hey, I am trying to do something similar on my G1 but it seems that the card is overclocking itself even further than the clocks set in the BIOS!!!
> More preceisely, I set the highest clock to be 1557.0 but the card went far over 1600! And it crashed (of course).
> Had to drop it to about 1500 and now it boosts to 1550 MHz. Passed firestrike but I really am on the edge... Need a higher wattage PSU if I want to keep this overclock
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> (I know, it was pretty obvious that overclocking would push my PSU to the limit. I just decided to go SLI after purchasing this PSU..)
> WOW. I just ran a benchmark with my stock 4790k and two G1 gaming cards, and got 17097. But the system is pushing to the limit, my PSU can't handle the video cards and CPU on overclock. So I'd either have to upgrade my PSU or avoid overclocking and overvolting the hardware. Will probably go for a higher wattage PSU after Xmas


Get that new PSU and crank it up.


----------



## Obyboby

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TahoeDust*
> 
> Get that new PSU and crank it up.


Can't wait man... I just wish I had planned for SLIing before, I would have bought a 1 kW straight away







well, just postponed it till my b-day in January


----------



## joeh4384

NewEgg has a really great deal on the 850 watt EVGA G2s today.

http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16817438018

89.99 after 35 dollar rebate.


----------



## AngryGoldfish

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Obyboby*
> 
> Can't wait man... I just wish I had planned for SLIing before, I would have bought a 1 kW straight away
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> well, just postponed it till my b-day in January


I'm thinking of upgrading my Corsair AX760 as well, either to the AX860 or a 1000W unit of something else. I don't know whether I'll be going SLI, but it's always good to have the headroom.


----------



## TahoeDust

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *joeh4384*
> 
> NewEgg has a really great deal on the 850 watt EVGA G2s today.
> 
> http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16817438018
> 
> 89.99 after 35 dollar rebate.


I did a lot of research and this is what I have. Very good PSU.

http://www.jonnyguru.com/modules.php?name=NDReviews&op=Story&reid=377


----------



## MrAndre

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TahoeDust*
> 
> I did a lot of research and this is what I have. Very good PSU.
> 
> http://www.jonnyguru.com/modules.php?name=NDReviews&op=Story&reid=377


same here


----------



## Obyboby

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *joeh4384*
> 
> NewEgg has a really great deal on the 850 watt EVGA G2s today.
> 
> http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16817438018
> 
> 89.99 after 35 dollar rebate.


I'm from Europe, can't take much advantage of Newegg's offers


----------



## jonny30bass

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Obyboby*
> 
> Hey, I am trying to do something similar on my G1 but it seems that the card is overclocking itself even further than the clocks set in the BIOS!!!
> More preceisely, I set the highest clock to be 1557.0 but the card went far over 1600! And it crashed (of course).
> Had to drop it to about 1500 and now it boosts to 1550 MHz. Passed firestrike but I really am on the edge... Need a higher wattage PSU if I want to keep this overclock
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> (I know, it was pretty obvious that overclocking would push my PSU to the limit. I just decided to go SLI after purchasing this PSU..)
> WOW. I just ran a benchmark with my stock 4790k and two G1 gaming cards, and got 17097. But the system is pushing to the limit, my PSU can't handle the video cards and CPU on overclock. So I'd either have to upgrade my PSU or avoid overclocking and overvolting the hardware. Will probably go for a higher wattage PSU after Xmas


You need to disabled boost. Look at the guide in my sig.


----------



## Obyboby

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jonny30bass*
> 
> You need to disabled boost. Look at the guide in my sig.


Well that's what I think I've done? Correct me if I'm wrong:


----------



## Obyboby

Sorry for double posting!

Gosh, I dared and tried OC to 4.8 GHz then bench again.

18267 at Firestrike!









Btw it's an outdated version of Firestrike, need to update it but the DL is huge, so I might to that tomorrow


----------



## jonny30bass

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Obyboby*
> 
> Well that's what I think I've done? Correct me if I'm wrong:
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


That's strange. It shouldn't be going to a value that is higher than the highest value in the boost table. Let's take this discussion to my thread if you want more help. Try changing your performance mode from adaptive to prefer maximum performance in NVCP to see if that makes a difference.


----------



## Obyboby

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jonny30bass*
> 
> That's strange. It shouldn't be going to a value that is higher than the highest value in the boost table. Let's take this discussion to my thread if you want more help. Try changing your performance mode from adaptive to prefer maximum performance in NVCP to see if that makes a difference.


Realized what was causing this: MSI Afterburner, even if not set to start with Windows, will still apply the OC to the card if the "Apply overclock on system startup" setting is flagged. I thought that the "start with Windows" flag was enough to prevent MSI AB to do anything to the card's cores but I was wrong. It's now back to the clocks I've set in the BIOS. Tomorrow I will rise them to 1550 and flash again, and can finally get rid of overclocking softwares. Then I will try and better understand those other BIOS values such as L2C and so on to find out the best clocks to set there.


----------



## jonny30bass

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Obyboby*
> 
> Realized what was causing this: MSI Afterburner, even if not set to start with Windows, will still apply the OC to the card if the "Apply overclock on system startup" setting is flagged. I thought that the "start with Windows" flag was enough to prevent MSI AB to do anything to the card's cores but I was wrong. It's now back to the clocks I've set in the BIOS. Tomorrow I will rise them to 1550 and flash again, and can finally get rid of overclocking softwares. Then I will try and better understand those other BIOS values such as L2C and so on to find out the best clocks to set there.


Sweet! Glad you figured it out!


----------



## Nicholars

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TahoeDust*
> 
> Yes. In Fire Strike it definitely maintains over 60fps. All the games I play (BF4, Crysis 3, Borderlands, FC4, Diablo III, Tomb Raider) stay well above 60 fps completely maxed out at 2560x1080. As far as the SLI problems you mentioned, they are mostly a thing of the past. Sometimes there will be some issues when games are first released, but they usually don't last long and are fixed with a driver update and game patch.


That's impressive how you could play a game with those graphics at 60fps, those graphics are better than assassins creed unity
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *doc2142*
> 
> I got the MSI G1 gaming, well its coming on thrusday so yeah. From what I am seeing people are saying 1500 is good, so if I am trying to get to that I need to have it at 120% with no voltage increase?


If your chip can do it then 110% power limit (max on MSI I think) should do it as voltage seems to make hardly any difference on the 970's. eg. something like 1500 with 1.2-1.25v voltage and 1515 or something with more volts so it is prob not worth changing the voltage above 1.2 - 1.25v unless you don't really care how long your card lasts (that's what I have read online anyway). I think about 1450-1475 boost should get about equal performance to a stock 980 so that is pretty good. 970 is a beast of a card, any decent brand will get you stock 980 performance without changing voltages or anything. (MSI and Strix are 1.200v, G1 is 1.225v but has a bigger heatsink and better VRM cooling).


----------



## Team Grinder

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Obyboby*
> 
> Hey, I am trying to do something similar on my G1 but it seems that the card is overclocking itself even further than the clocks set in the BIOS!!!
> More preceisely, I set the highest clock to be 1557.0 but the card went far over 1600! And it crashed (of course).
> Had to drop it to about 1500 and now it boosts to 1550 MHz. Passed firestrike but I really am on the edge... Need a higher wattage PSU if I want to keep this overclock
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> (I know, it was pretty obvious that overclocking would push my PSU to the limit. I just decided to go SLI after purchasing this PSU..)
> WOW. I just ran a benchmark with my stock 4790k and two G1 gaming cards, and got 17097. But the system is pushing to the limit, my PSU can't handle the video cards and CPU on overclock. So I'd either have to upgrade my PSU or avoid overclocking and overvolting the hardware. Will probably go for a higher wattage PSU after Xmas


Going by your rig in the sig, your PSU is more than enough. It's been proven on here already that 600W+ decent quality is good enough for sli o/c and cpu o/c


----------



## Hequaqua

I know this post has nothing to do with the 970, but this is the thread that I follow the most. So I thought I would post this here.

I ordered Windows 8.1 at the end of November, and when it came from Newegg there was a free software program. I have no use for it so I thought I would offer it up here and see if anyone wants it.

It's a year subscription to Computrace LoJack for Laptops. AbsoluteSoftware. It has a retail value of 39.99.

Here is the url if you would like to check it out: http://lojack.absolute.com/en/support/download-install

If you would like it, just send me a PM, and I will give you the registration code.


----------



## Nicholars

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *joeh4384*
> 
> NewEgg has a really great deal on the 850 watt EVGA G2s today.
> 
> http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16817438018
> 
> 89.99 after 35 dollar rebate.


I got a 750w G2 and its awesome, really nice quality product, fan is a bit loud but you can use ECO mode which is good as it turns off at idle if you want a silent PC.


----------



## GrimDoctor

Even though this is for a 970 reference do you think it will fit the Asus 970 Strix?
http://www.pccasegear.com/index.php?main_page=product_info&cPath=207_160_878_880&products_id=29795


----------



## jlhawn

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *GrimDoctor*
> 
> Even though this is for a 970 reference do you think it will fit the Asus 970 Strix?
> http://www.pccasegear.com/index.php?main_page=product_info&cPath=207_160_878_880&products_id=29795


I think it will fit. here are some pcb pics.

Your ASUS PCB just remove the heatsink from you vrm chips for the waterblock


Reference GTX 970 PCB


The WaterBlock you linked Mounted to a reference PCB


----------



## GrimDoctor

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jlhawn*
> 
> I think it will fit. here are some pcb pics.
> 
> Your ASUS PCB just remove the heatsink from you vrm chips for the waterblock
> 
> 
> Reference GTX 970 PCB
> 
> 
> The WaterBlock you linked Mounted to a reference PCB


Awesome thanks man. Wow fair length difference between reference and Asus. The black sink on the left is the one you meant?


----------



## Obyboby

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Team Grinder*
> 
> Going by your rig in the sig, your PSU is more than enough. It's been proven on here already that 600W+ decent quality is good enough for sli o/c and cpu o/c


Thanks, sir, you are completely right







tried OCing the CPU to 4.8 @1.3V and it is handling it like a charm







(together with 2 970s @ 1281.3 mV)

So happy



































that means I will have to swap PSUs only when I go liquid














(and that won't be before at least 3/6 months)

Tonight I will be playing around with the boost states, want to push it a bit more since I have some headroom left


----------



## trihy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Obyboby*
> 
> (together with 2 970s @ 1281.3 mV)


What clock speed are you getting with 1281mv?


----------



## Obyboby

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *trihy*
> 
> What clock speed are you getting with 1281mv?


I have "only" pushed it at 1550 MHz last night, unfortunatley my top card has an ASIC of 61.1% and doesn't like high clocks. I'm still trying to get them to at least 1575 stable though.









Btw, I flashed a BIOS with voltages that high to ensure that light 3D doesn't crash the system. Seeing those voltage drops is so scary







Also, SLIed cards usually have voltage discrepancy that this method has finally fixed.









Oh, not to mention that they might still be stable at lower voltages, say 1.262 or 1.243... But I chose to stay high for now. Might try lower voltages in the future.


----------



## Nicholars

On asus GPU tweak how do you get it to load your profile automatically when windows starts? On MSI afterburner you can easily do this... For some reason it has no option to load profile with windows... these manufacturers can make graphics cards 5 million transistors but they cannot add extremely simple things like "load profile at startup".


----------



## trihy

Thanks.

Seems like there is a wall at 1570mhz where every mhz above this, requires too much more voltage. Dont know if it´s worth it.

But also noticed there are no difference in temperatures using 1220 to 1260 or so, maybe 1 degree higher.


----------



## Obyboby

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *trihy*
> 
> Thanks.
> 
> Seems like there is a wall at 1570mhz where every mhz above this, requires too much more voltage. Dont know if it´s worth it.
> 
> But also noticed there are no difference in temperatures using 1220 to 1260 or so, maybe 1 degree higher.


Correct, also, it's not worth stressing the core so much for such a little performance improvement. It's more about personal satisfaction for the overclock achievement or something like showing it off to frineds, nothing more than that IMHO.









However, I remember being able to use 1590 MHz with 1.275 V, might try getting back to that clock. It crashed once, but maybe it was the memory clocked too high (8000, I'm now settling at 7600 MHz)


----------



## Team Grinder

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Obyboby*
> 
> Thanks, sir, you are completely right
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> tried OCing the CPU to 4.8 @1.3V and it is handling it like a charm
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> (together with 2 970s @ 1281.3 mV)
> 
> So happy
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> that means I will have to swap PSUs only when I go liquid
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> (and that won't be before at least 3/6 months)
> 
> Tonight I will be playing around with the boost states, want to push it a bit more since I have some headroom left


This is full system load with 1x G1 Gaming 1554/8200. My CPU is not overclocked.


----------



## Edkiefer

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Obyboby*
> 
> Well that's what I think I've done? Correct me if I'm wrong:


Any reason you set memory Xbar to different values between P00 (1371.5) and P02 (1352.0) ?


----------



## Nicholars

What programs do you use to test stability of overclocks and what are the signs that it is too high, Usually look for artifacts but with the 970 I read it does not artifact much but will usually just crash or freeze?

I do not like using furmark or kombustor etc. so what are the best tests? Just Firestrike and unigene heaven and run a few games? Are there any better ones for quickly finding what is stable?


----------



## Obyboby

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Team Grinder*
> 
> This is full system load with 1x G1 Gaming 1554/8200. My CPU is not overclocked.


My wattmeter showed a power absorption up to 630W during a stress test in Firestrike









Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Edkiefer*
> 
> Any reason you set memory Xbar to different values between P00 (1371.5) and P02 (1352.0) ?


Not really, must be a mistake, have to make them the same.


----------



## melodystyle2003

Hm what just arrived...


----------



## jlhawn

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *GrimDoctor*
> 
> Awesome thanks man. Wow fair length difference between reference and Asus. The black sink on the left is the one you meant?


yep the black heatsink, you can see the mounting holes for that heatsink on the reference pcb.
you won't need it as the block say's it cools the vrm chips also.


----------



## jlhawn

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Team Grinder*
> 
> This is full system load with 1x G1 Gaming 1554/8200. My CPU is not overclocked.


mine pulls 354 with both cpu and gpu at full load,
cpu is at 3.8ghz gpu is at 1.5ghz


----------



## Obyboby

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jlhawn*
> 
> mine pulls 354 with both cpu and gpu at full load,
> cpu is at 3.8ghz gpu is at 1.5ghz


Nice software. Are the readings accurate? Is it available paired with some sort of UPS unit?


----------



## jlhawn

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Obyboby*
> 
> Nice software. Are the readings accurate? Is it available paired with some sort of UPS unit?


yes it came with my APC ups XS1500 battery backup.
it's very accurate, I borrowed a friends wall outlet tester and they matched within 1w. the wall tester showed 1w less.


----------



## AngryGoldfish

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Nicholars*
> 
> What programs do you use to test stability of overclocks and what are the signs that it is too high, Usually look for artifacts but with the 970 I read it does not artifact much but will usually just crash or freeze?
> 
> I do not like using furmark or kombustor etc. so what are the best tests? Just Firestrike and unigene heaven and run a few games? Are there any better ones for quickly finding what is stable?


Just game. Run a variety of games, from undemanding ones to demanding ones. If you don't like benchmarks then just play through a bunch of your favourite titles. That's where the stability counts anyway.


----------



## Edkiefer

the kill a watt meters are only accurate for avg time , they don't pick up spikes that GPU can pull . GPU can pull like 250w but you won't see that on kill a watt meter .
My [email protected] and MSI [email protected] running Valley gets max of 300w , thats just the computer , not monitor which if you have APC , it would be included .


----------



## TopicClocker

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *melodystyle2003*
> 
> Hm what just arrived...


Welcome to the Club!


----------



## Nicholars

Has anyone tested the performance of ram clocks? Does increasing the RAM speeds actually make much difference in games or benchmarks? eg. what would 7200 > 7400 > 7600 RAM speed actually gain in FPS or benchmark / game scores? Is it worth OC RAM or just leave it at a small OC like 7200?


----------



## Edkiefer

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Nicholars*
> 
> Has anyone tested the performance of ram clocks? Does increasing the RAM speeds actually make much difference in games or benchmarks? eg. what would 7200 > 7400 > 7600 RAM speed actually gain in FPS or benchmark / game scores? Is it worth OC RAM or just leave it at a small OC like 7200?


That is a loaded question, it depends on a lot of things , resolution , game setting , AA setting and of course the game or BM .

I'd say most BM will show a boost , just like OC gpu core .

real games, probably a smaller gain . I leave mine on 7500 even though i know i can do much more .


----------



## jsigone

is one of these cards enough to push a 1440p res in BF4?


----------



## Porter_

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jsigone*
> 
> is one of these cards enough to push a 1440p res in BF4?


i run BF4 at High settings, 2xMSAA (+MFAA) and average somewhere in the 70-80 fps range. looks great and is a very fluid experience (g-sync helps).


----------



## AngryGoldfish

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jsigone*
> 
> is one of these cards enough to push a 1440p res in BF4?


Yes.



Overclock the card to as high as it will stably go, then decrease the settings slightly to reach 60+ frames.


----------



## melodystyle2003

First impressions are quite good, especially for the price i bought it (close to r9 290 prices, is not worthing the over 320-330Euros price tag imho).
Really silent and fast in bf4. 1340+mhz boost clocks out of the box (75% asic).
Managed to o/c it to 1600/2050 (rev. 1.1, hynix chips) in valley with +25mv but itslef downclocked to 1.2V and caused some artifacts. No matter what, i can not set it over 1.25V. As i read, this can be dealt with bios modification (any hints are appreciated, 84.04.2F.00.F1 original bios image).
1500/2000Mhz with shadowplay enabled, after 2h of bf4 is rock stable.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TopicClocker*
> 
> Welcome to the Club!


Happy to join!


----------



## KoolDrew

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Nicholars*
> 
> What programs do you use to test stability of overclocks and what are the signs that it is too high, Usually look for artifacts but with the 970 I read it does not artifact much but will usually just crash or freeze?
> 
> I do not like using furmark or kombustor etc. so what are the best tests? Just Firestrike and unigene heaven and run a few games? Are there any better ones for quickly finding what is stable?


I personally find the highest clocks that are stable in Unigene Heaven and Firestrike and then use gaming from there to determine my final stable clocks.


----------



## nikolapuhiera

@nicholars i tested with all apps you mentioned and still crashed in games then i tested with occt gpu test, check 4 errors shader complexity 7 and lower my clock till there was no errors you need to test it for 900 seconds. After that test i didnt crashed 1 time in last 5 days playing games for +8 hours a day.

VRAM oc gives you better performance in benchmarks like unigine but not so much in 1080 gaming like core oc but it gives you higher lowest fps in bf4 and watch dogs atleast in my case. In unigine heaven extreme 1080, VRAM oced from 7000 to 8000 gives you more average fps 4,5 fps - for one card and 8 fps 2 cards sli enabled


----------



## Nicholars

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Edkiefer*
> 
> That is a loaded question, it depends on a lot of things , resolution , game setting , AA setting and of course the game or BM .
> 
> I'd say most BM will show a boost , just like OC gpu core .
> 
> real games, probably a smaller gain . I leave mine on 7500 even though i know i can do much more .


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *nikolapuhiera*
> 
> @nicholars i tested with all apps you mentioned and still crashed in games then i tested with occt gpu test, check 4 errors shader complexity 7 and lower my clock till there was no errors you need to test it for 900 seconds. After that test i didnt crashed 1 time in last 5 days playing games for +8 hours a day.
> 
> VRAM oc gives you better performance in benchmarks like unigine but not so much in 1080 gaming but it gives you higher lowest fps in bf4 and watch dogs atleast in my case.


Thanks, I will try OCCT then because I need a program for testing CPU stability as well.


----------



## nikolapuhiera

for cpu while occt is not that bad prime 95 blended with 70 % of ram tested for 2 hours is best in mine opinion. occt gpu test is best for gpu core testing it will usually show you errors in first 100-300 seconds (go for atlest 900 sec to be sure is stable) that way you dont loose much time testing with benchmarks and playing games till crashing.

use this settings with your screen resolution, 2000 mb of vram is highest it can test 4 now


----------



## KoolDrew

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Nicholars*
> 
> Thanks, I will try OCCT then because I need a program for testing CPU stability as well.


Check out x264 for CPU stability testing. I don't have the link available but if you check the Haswell overclocking guide in the Intel CPU section you'll find the link. I've found 50 loops of that run overnight results in a rock solid OC while keeping temps reasonable.


----------



## Didjo

Somebody know if there is a way to deactivate 0db mode on MSI Gaming cards? I know I can do a custom fan curve at MSI AB, but I don't like to run application with games.
I see an application called MSI Gaming App. There you can control independent fans and maybe turn off the 0db mode. Somebody with these cards can confirm?


----------



## UZ7

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Didjo*
> 
> Somebody know if there is a way to deactivate 0db mode on MSI Gaming cards? I know I can do a custom fan curve at MSI AB, but I don't like to run application with games.
> I see an application called MSI Gaming App. There you can control independent fans and maybe turn off the 0db mode. Somebody with these cards can confirm?


They're coded like that on the BIOS so you either have to use a 3rd party app that controls the fan or you have to customize/flash the fan table on the BIOS yourself.


----------



## Obyboby

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Didjo*
> 
> Somebody know if there is a way to deactivate 0db mode on MSI Gaming cards? I know I can do a custom fan curve at MSI AB, but I don't like to run application with games.
> I see an application called MSI Gaming App. There you can control independent fans and maybe turn off the 0db mode. Somebody with these cards can confirm?


Just DL a G1 BIOS and compare it with your MSI's, then copy the values for the fan speed table into yours and give it a try..


----------



## PureBlackFire

any opf you guys run into an issue with the fans not working on the cards? I returned an evga ftw for this and the msi gaming i got has the same ****. I tried an msi and a gigabyte in my computer weeks ago and both worked fine. what the heck is different now? every time the computer loads windows (nvidia drivers take over) the gpu fans turn off. am I the only person with this very annoying issue? i even flashed the bios on the evga card and it didn't help. the fans on this msi card only move when my pc is shutting down (very useful).


----------



## Nicholars

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *PureBlackFire*
> 
> any opf you guys run into an issue with the fans not working on the cards? I returned an evga ftw for this and the msi gaming i got has the same ****. I tried an msi and a gigabyte in my computer weeks ago and both worked fine. what the heck is different now? every time the computer loads windows (nvidia drivers take over) the gpu fans turn off. am I the only person with this very annoying issue? i even flashed the bios on the evga card and it didn't help. the fans on this msi card only move when my pc is shutting down (very useful).


They are supposed to do that its called "0db fan technology" you can change it with software.


----------



## PureBlackFire

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Nicholars*
> 
> They are supposed to do that its called "0db fan technology" you can change it with software.


yea I went through that last night with the evga ftw. nothing worked. bios flash, firmware update, precX or AB. the fans on that card never spun under load or on boot up either. I figured that these fans spinning at boot up was a good sign so I just installed driver version 344.60 and the fans kick in under load.


----------



## criminal

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *RaleighStClair*
> 
> Yes a number of overclock scores here are hacked using cheat engine. It seems to be common place and accepted. I mean even under LN2 no single 980 will score more points than SLI 980s. But go look at the Valley/Heaven Benchmark threads here in this very forum. I score 69.5 FPS Valley Extreme @ 1600core/8000mem. There are scores in the 100FPS range on single cards. *That's just ridiculous and clearly untrue*


That is not the case at all. Valley runs better on GK110 (Big Kepler - 780, 780 Ti, Titan). I for one scored 86.3 FPS on my GTX780 Classified without using any "hacks". If there is ever an update for Valley, you should see Maxwell based scores go up. But right now, Valley does not run well on Maxwell cards.


----------



## strong island 1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *RaleighStClair*
> 
> Yes a number of overclock scores here are hacked using cheat engine. It seems to be common place and accepted. I mean even under LN2 no single 980 will score more points than SLI 980s. But go look at the Valley/Heaven Benchmark threads here in this very forum. I score 69.5 FPS Valley Extreme @ 1600core/8000mem. There are scores in the 100FPS range on single cards. That's just ridiculous and clearly untrue


Obviously you have no clue what you are talking about. I have the number one single card score which is around 104fps and my system or score is not hacked in anyway. I also didn't use any Level of Detail tweaks that most people use. The only thing I used was LN2 on a perfectly normal windows 7 OS. So you are completely wrong. The 980's score terribly in valley compared to the 780 ti's. Just because the 980's are scoring low doesn't mean the top scores are hacked. What do you even mean by hacked? I could have probably even gamed at those settings with enough LN2. Please provide some proof that the scores are "untrue". You are calling a lot of us liars with no proof to back up your statement.

I even scored just about 100fps with my 780 ti classy on watercooling using a Windows 7 install not tweaked at all and no LOD tweaks.


----------



## xsiyahx

My SLI PNY 970 @1551/2000 Firestrike 20K+ Grafigscore 26K+

http://www.3dmark.com/3dm/4859604


----------



## RaleighStClair

Quote:


> Obviously you have no clue what you are talking about. I have the number one single card score which is around 104fps and my system or score is not hacked in anyway. I also didn't use any Level of Detail tweaks that most people use. The only thing I used was LN2 on a perfectly normal windows 7 OS. So you are completely wrong. The 980's score terribly in valley compared to the 780 ti's. Just because the 980's are scoring low doesn't mean the top scores are hacked. What do you even mean by hacked? I could have probably even gamed at those settings with enough LN2. Please provide some proof that the scores are "untrue". You are calling a lot of us liars with no proof to back up your statement.
> 
> I even scored just about 100fps with my 780 ti classy on watercooling using a Windows 7 install not tweaked at all and no LOD tweaks.


I know three people that haved used Cheat Engine to manipulate scores in both of Valley and Heaven benchmark thread. I am sure there are more. Google it or whatever. I am not your benchmark score janitor.


----------



## netxzero

my score with the Unigine heaven 4.0 under my SLI setup 1460/7900 is 2966. Can't get out anymore power out of it as card would artifact and voltage is locked.


----------



## criminal

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *RaleighStClair*
> 
> I know three people that haved used Cheat Engine to manipulate scores in both of Valley and Heaven benchmark thread. I am sure there are more. Google it or whatever. I am not your benchmark score janitor.


So because of those three people the scores on OCN that are around 100 fps are false? LOL


----------



## DustDevil

I am guilty I cheated.......I had sex with my 970 lol


----------



## JoeDirt

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *criminal*
> 
> So because of those three people the scores on OCN that are around 100 fps are false? LOL


----------



## battleaxe

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DustDevil*
> 
> I am guilty I cheated.......I had sex with my 970 lol


I'm betting that hurt...

my 970 PCB has lots of sharp metal on it... just sayin'


----------



## RaleighStClair

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *criminal*
> 
> So because of those three people the scores on OCN that are around 100 fps are false? LOL


It surprises you that some people are going to cheat to get higher scores? Welcome to reality and the internet. Have a wonderful time!


----------



## AIIE

I bought the MSI GTX 970 4GD5T OC but now I checked forums and it looks like people all around say that it is a very bad version and should be avoided. I am really disappointed because I bought it instead of the GTX 760 when I decided to increase my budget on a new rig to go with the GTX 970.

And now I see all these videos on YouTube with the great GTX970 fps in the newest games with ultra settings etc. But I understand that it is relevant for a good GTX970 and not for such bad versions like the MSI GTX 970 4GD5T OC. This one will not show enjoyable results.

And it is hard to find some information about the perfromance of the MSI GTX 970 4GD5T OC comparing to the good versions of the GTX970.

So, how bad results should I expect from the MSI GTX 970 4GD5T OC with stock clock comparing to the good versions of the GTX970 (MSI GTX 970 GAMING 4G for example) also with stock clock? Something like more than 20 fps less?


----------



## PureBlackFire

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *AIIE*
> 
> I bought the MSI GTX 970 4GD5T OC but now I checked forums and it looks like people all around say that it is a very bad version and should be avoided. I am really disappointed because I bought it instead of the GTX 760 when I decided to increase my budget on a new rig to go with the GTX 970.
> 
> And now I see all these videos on YouTube with the great GTX970 fps in the newest games with ultra settings etc. But I understand that it is relevant for a good GTX970 and not for such bad versions like the MSI GTX 970 4GD5T OC. This one will not show enjoyable results.
> 
> And it is hard to find some information about the perfromance of the MSI GTX 970 4GD5T OC comparing to the good versions of the GTX970.
> 
> So, how bad results should I expect from the MSI GTX 970 4GD5T OC with stock clock comparing to the good versions of the GTX970 (MSI GTX 970 GAMING 4G for example) also with stock clock? Something like more than 20 fps less?


no way you are going to get that much less performance. it will be within 5fps depending on the card's clock speed and what cpu you have.


----------



## AIIE

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *PureBlackFire*
> 
> no way you are going to get that much less performance. it will be within 5fps depending on the card's clock speed and what cpu you have.


The CPU is the i7 4790k.


----------



## End3R

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *AIIE*
> 
> I bought the MSI GTX 970 4GD5T OC but now I checked forums and it looks like people all around say that it is a very bad version and should be avoided. I am really disappointed because I bought it instead of the GTX 760 when I decided to increase my budget on a new rig to go with the GTX 970.
> 
> And now I see all these videos on YouTube with the great GTX970 fps in the newest games with ultra settings etc. But I understand that it is relevant for a good GTX970 and not for such bad versions like the MSI GTX 970 4GD5T OC. This one will not show enjoyable results.
> 
> And it is hard to find some information about the perfromance of the MSI GTX 970 4GD5T OC comparing to the good versions of the GTX970.
> 
> So, how bad results should I expect from the MSI GTX 970 4GD5T OC with stock clock comparing to the good versions of the GTX970 (MSI GTX 970 GAMING 4G for example) also with stock clock? Something like more than 20 fps less?


You can get bad cards regardless of the vendor. I haven't seen anything indicating that the MSI version is any more inconsistent than the other major brands like evga or gigabyte.


----------



## AIIE

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *End3R*
> 
> You can get bad cards regardless of the vendor. I haven't seen anything indicating that the MSI version is any more inconsistent than the other major brands like evga or gigabyte.


It looks like people don't blame MSI as a vendor because at the same time they like the MSI GTX 970 GAMING 4G.


----------



## PureBlackFire

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *AIIE*
> 
> It looks like people don't blame MSI as a vendor because at the same time they like the MSI GTX 970 GAMING 4G.


I just bought an evga ftw yesterday and the thing was defective. the fans never spun even when the card was reaching 88c in like seconds and the screen was crapping out. bad cards happen. I just replaced this



with this



and everything is fine now. the card you bought is very unpopular thanks to eing the same price or within $10 of the gaming version. almost nobody bought it and there are almost no reviews that I've seen and last week I was looking for info on that MSI OC. if it's bad just get a replacement.


----------



## UZ7

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *AIIE*
> 
> It looks like people don't blame MSI as a vendor because at the same time they like the MSI GTX 970 GAMING 4G.


MSI GTX 970 4GD5 OC uses 980 PCB and blower fan.
http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16814127835

MSI GTX 970 4GD5T OC uses a custom pcb, 2x 6pin and uses the regular armor fans.
http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16814127833

GTX 970 GAMING 4G uses a custom pcb, 1x 8pin 1x 6pin and uses twin frozr v fans.
http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16814127832

GTX 970 GAMING 4G Golden Edition uses custom pcb, 1x 8pin 1x 6pin and uses twin frozr v fans and pure copper heatsink + backplate.
http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16814127837

Since the original/reference design was 2x 6pin I dont think the 4GD5T is bad, its under the same specification and will most likely OC similar to its older brothers. The limitations we see with the other cards is more so the stock voltage and power limits rather than power requirements. The biggest difference would (besides the 8 vs 6pin) be the stock cooler on it. The twin frozr v heatsink/fan design is much better and cools better and probably more silent. The pre-oc clocks are similar with the Gaming being slightly higher and Gaming Golden Edition slightly higher than that, but you can easily oc it yourself. So aside from obvious differences, in terms of performance you shouldnt see it drastically differences, you're paying for cooler and design. Under the hood they all share the same 970 core and use the same drivers.

As a whole I think most of the complains is from coil whine, while there are legitimate cases where it was annoyingly bad there are also some people who were not used to it and returned/RMA'd the second they hear a chirp. Some cards to require some break in and it gradually gets reduced or disappears entirely. Not all cases but for the most part on top of that how much people are clocking them and the fps they produce, of course they will make noises.


----------



## UZ7

http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16814127835 $309.99 after $30.00 rebate card








Anyone bought the MSI GTX 970 4GD5 OC yet? It uses a blower and 980 PCB. Anyone test if its unlockable?














or has higher oc rating?

http://www.coolingconfigurator.com/step1_complist?gpu_gpus=1545
Here is a pic of the PCB

edit: I take it back, I think its limited to 106%? and it looks like its castrated


----------



## AIIE

About the MSI GTX 970 4GD5T OC. It is just a bad version of the GTX970 as people say, not the particular bad item or items. People usually explain that it is a bad version because the MSI GTX 970 GAMING 4G exists. It is just the MSI GTX 970 GAMING 4G which makes the MSI GTX 970 4GD5T OC a bad version of GTX970.

I bought the brand new MSI GTX 970 4GD5T OC in the small store in my location, the price was attractive ($309 if I convert it to USD now).

At first, I planned to buy the GTX760, but later I felt that I go cheap. Everybody is talking about these new great GTX970 cards. I decided to add some extra money and buy GTX970. And right now... I again feel that I go cheap buying this version...

Because even after adding extra money to the initial GTX760 price and buying the GTX970 I still don't buy the actual fancy GTX970 experience that all people are talking about...

Right now price for the MSI GTX 970 GAMING 4G in my location is ridiculously high: $375.

The rig that I build will be a Christmas gift. Does the replacing of the MSI GTX 970 4GD5T OC with extra $66 to the MSI GTX 970 GAMING 4G worth it? Or maybe save these money to buy some other things?

Will the MSI GTX 970 4GD5T OC impress with its performance as a first GPU? Will this GPU handle modern and upcoming games with stable comfort fps on ultra setting for 1080p single monitor? (The CPU is the i7 4790k.) What are the chances of disappointment with performance?

How I can check a GTX970 card for coil whine? Windows default benchmark? Something else?


----------



## PureBlackFire

whether it will impress is something you have to see. it will perform just like the other 970's. no fancy cooler needed. a pretty big number of 970's seem to have coil whine. you'll hear it if the card has it, there's no way to check for it.


----------



## Bigspender

I have to rma my evga gtx 970 getting crashes to desktop.

Using WhoCrashed

On Thu 12/11/2014 1:50:36 PM GMT your computer crashed
crash dump file: C:\Windows\Minidump\121114-17378-01.dmp
This was probably caused by the following module: nvlddmkm.sys (nvlddmkm+0x921828)
Bugcheck code: 0x116 (0xFFFFFA8012B5F010, 0xFFFFF8800FB54828, 0xFFFFFFFFC000009A, 0x4)
Error: VIDEO_TDR_ERROR
file path: C:\Windows\system32\drivers\nvlddmkm.sys
product: NVIDIA Windows Kernel Mode Driver, Version 344.75
company: NVIDIA Corporation
description: NVIDIA Windows Kernel Mode Driver, Version 344.75
Bug check description: This indicates that an attempt to reset the display driver and recover from a timeout failed.
A third party driver was identified as the probable root cause of this system error. It is suggested you look for an update for the following driver: nvlddmkm.sys (NVIDIA Windows Kernel Mode Driver, Version 344.75 , NVIDIA Corporation).
Google query: NVIDIA Corporation VIDEO_TDR_ERROR

Looked at evga form and its a big issue, but looks like those who replaced resolved the issue.

I just upgraded to a 4790k, asrock extreme 6, ssd, and 16gb of ram


----------



## GrimDoctor

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *AIIE*
> 
> About the MSI GTX 970 4GD5T OC. It is just a bad version of the GTX970 as people say, not the particular bad item or items. People usually explain that it is a bad version because the MSI GTX 970 GAMING 4G exists. It is just the MSI GTX 970 GAMING 4G which makes the MSI GTX 970 4GD5T OC a bad version of GTX970.
> 
> I bought the brand new MSI GTX 970 4GD5T OC in the small store in my location, the price was attractive ($309 if I convert it to USD now).
> 
> At first, I planned to buy the GTX760, but later I felt that I go cheap. Everybody is talking about these new great GTX970 cards. I decided to add some extra money and buy GTX970. And right now... I again feel that I go cheap buying this version...
> 
> Because even after adding extra money to the initial GTX760 price and buying the GTX970 I still don't buy the actual fancy GTX970 experience that all people are talking about...
> 
> Right now price for the MSI GTX 970 GAMING 4G in my location is ridiculously high: $375.
> 
> The rig that I build will be a Christmas gift. Does the replacing of the MSI GTX 970 4GD5T OC with extra $66 to the MSI GTX 970 GAMING 4G worth it? Or maybe save these money to buy some other things?
> 
> Will the MSI GTX 970 4GD5T OC impress with its performance as a first GPU? Will this GPU handle modern and upcoming games with stable comfort fps on ultra setting for 1080p single monitor? (The CPU is the i7 4790k.) What are the chances of disappointment with performance?
> 
> How I can check a GTX970 card for coil whine? Windows default benchmark? Something else?


If you had coil whine you'd already know it. The card you currently have is not a bad card at all its just maybe what you'd call an entry model whereas the Gaming version you could class as an enthusiast model for people wanting to push to the limits. It can still be overclocked but not to epic proportions like some. On 1080 with high to ultra shouldn't be an issue with that processor.

I went from 760 SLI to the 970 and the difference is pretty big in my opinion and worthwhile.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Bigspender*
> 
> I have to rma my evga gtx 970 getting crashes to desktop.
> 
> Using WhoCrashed
> 
> On Thu 12/11/2014 1:50:36 PM GMT your computer crashed
> crash dump file: C:\Windows\Minidump\121114-17378-01.dmp
> This was probably caused by the following module: nvlddmkm.sys (nvlddmkm+0x921828)
> Bugcheck code: 0x116 (0xFFFFFA8012B5F010, 0xFFFFF8800FB54828, 0xFFFFFFFFC000009A, 0x4)
> Error: VIDEO_TDR_ERROR
> file path: C:\Windows\system32\drivers\nvlddmkm.sys
> product: NVIDIA Windows Kernel Mode Driver, Version 344.75
> company: NVIDIA Corporation
> description: NVIDIA Windows Kernel Mode Driver, Version 344.75
> Bug check description: This indicates that an attempt to reset the display driver and recover from a timeout failed.
> A third party driver was identified as the probable root cause of this system error. It is suggested you look for an update for the following driver: nvlddmkm.sys (NVIDIA Windows Kernel Mode Driver, Version 344.75 , NVIDIA Corporation).
> Google query: NVIDIA Corporation VIDEO_TDR_ERROR
> 
> Looked at evga form and its a big issue, but looks like those who replaced resolved the issue.
> 
> I just upgraded to a 4790k, asrock extreme 6, ssd, and 16gb of ram


Was it a game that made it crash? Some current games aren't well optimised at the moment.


----------



## jlhawn

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Bigspender*
> 
> I have to rma my evga gtx 970 getting crashes to desktop.
> 
> Using WhoCrashed
> 
> On Thu 12/11/2014 1:50:36 PM GMT your computer crashed
> crash dump file: C:\Windows\Minidump\121114-17378-01.dmp
> This was probably caused by the following module: nvlddmkm.sys (nvlddmkm+0x921828)
> Bugcheck code: 0x116 (0xFFFFFA8012B5F010, 0xFFFFF8800FB54828, 0xFFFFFFFFC000009A, 0x4)
> Error: VIDEO_TDR_ERROR
> file path: C:\Windows\system32\drivers\nvlddmkm.sys
> product: NVIDIA Windows Kernel Mode Driver, Version 344.75
> company: NVIDIA Corporation
> description: NVIDIA Windows Kernel Mode Driver, Version 344.75
> Bug check description: This indicates that an attempt to reset the display driver and recover from a timeout failed.
> A third party driver was identified as the probable root cause of this system error. It is suggested you look for an update for the following driver: nvlddmkm.sys (NVIDIA Windows Kernel Mode Driver, Version 344.75 , NVIDIA Corporation).
> Google query: NVIDIA Corporation VIDEO_TDR_ERROR
> 
> Looked at evga form and its a big issue, but looks like those who replaced resolved the issue.
> 
> I just upgraded to a 4790k, asrock extreme 6, ssd, and 16gb of ram


TDR is a Timeout Detection and Recovery, it happens when windows does not receive a response from the driver/gpu in the time allowed.
it is a entry in the windows registry and was put there by microsoft when vista was introduced, it is to prevent a BSOD.
there are so many things that can cause a TDR that Nvidia has made a list in their driver forum. a TDR can happen with Nvidia, AMD, and Intel graphics and is not
always due to a defective graphics card, but it can sometimes. back when I had my 2 GTX 580's I had TDR's every day when I first installed them, after a few days of
this I raised the voltage a very little on both gpu's per Nvidias instructions and I never had another TDR.


----------



## Bigspender

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jlhawn*
> 
> TDR is a Timeout Detection and Recovery, it happens when windows does not receive a response from the driver/gpu in the time allowed.
> it is a entry in the windows registry and was put there by microsoft when vista was introduced, it is to prevent a BSOD.
> there are so many things that can cause a TDR that Nvidia has made a list in their driver forum. a TDR can happen with Nvidia, AMD, and Intel graphics and is not
> always due to a defective graphics card, but it can sometimes. back when I had my 2 GTX 580's I had TDR's every day when I first installed them, after a few days of
> this I raised the voltage a very little on both gpu's per Nvidias instructions and I never had another TDR.


http://forums.evga.com/GTX-970-Black-Screen-Crash-during-game-SOLVED-RMA-m2248453.aspx

I hear ya but I have been doing a lot of research. Looks like I got a bad card.


----------



## jlhawn

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Bigspender*
> 
> http://forums.evga.com/GTX-970-Black-Screen-Crash-during-game-SOLVED-RMA-m2248453.aspx
> 
> I hear ya but I have been doing a lot of research. Looks like I got a bad card.


yep every so often it is the gpu.
sorry you got a bad one.


----------



## DustDevil

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *UZ7*
> 
> http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16814127835 $309.99 after $30.00 rebate card
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Anyone bought the MSI GTX 970 4GD5 OC yet? It uses a blower and 980 PCB. Anyone test if its unlockable?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> or has higher oc rating?
> 
> http://www.coolingconfigurator.com/step1_complist?gpu_gpus=1545
> Here is a pic of the PCB
> 
> edit: I take it back, I think its limited to 106%? and it looks like its castrated


I have 3 of them in 3 way. The power limit is indeed 106% It doesn't oc that well 1450mhz boost tops of either of my cards. Its not bad just like you said castrated.


----------



## jlhawn

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DustDevil*
> 
> I have 3 of them in 3 way. The power limit is indeed 106% It doesn't oc that well 1450mhz boost tops of either of my cards. Its not bad just like you said castrated.


my power limit on my G1 Gaming is 112, bummer I thought all of the 900 series were 112.


----------



## Nicholars

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DustDevil*
> 
> I am guilty I cheated.......I had sex with my 970 lol


As long as you had an anti static strap attached then it should be alright.


----------



## Hequaqua

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Didjo*
> 
> Somebody know if there is a way to deactivate 0db mode on MSI Gaming cards? I know I can do a custom fan curve at MSI AB, but I don't like to run application with games.
> I see an application called MSI Gaming App. There you can control independent fans and maybe turn off the 0db mode. Somebody with these cards can confirm?


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jlhawn*
> 
> my power limit on my G1 Gaming is 112, bummer I thought all of the 900 series were 112.


Mine is 110%. MSI 970 gaming.


----------



## jlhawn

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Nicholars*
> 
> As long as you had an anti static strap attached then it should be alright.


now this funny


----------



## Tup3x

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jlhawn*
> 
> my power limit on my G1 Gaming is 112, bummer I thought all of the 900 series were 112.


Naahh... Also for example MSI's 110% is totally different than Gigabyte's 110%. Percentages aren't comparable. Same thing goes to fan speed.


----------



## shahabi89

I have 2 MSI GTX 970 with latest MSI orginal bios;

With voltage at *+87* and power slider at *110%* i can reach *1570 mhz* and memory at *3850 mhz*.
When i moniter my power in afterburner it never goes over *95%*.

Ofc, i got that voltage discrepancy in SLI, but it doesnt actually bother me as long as the cards lives to it full potential.

But honestly im little worried about my results, are they good?


----------



## The Nano

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *shahabi89*
> 
> I have 2 MSI GTX 970 with latest MSI orginal bios;
> 
> With voltage at *+87* and power slider at *110%* i can reach *1570 mhz* and memory at *3850 mhz*.
> When i moniter my power in afterburner it never goes over *95%*.
> 
> Im little worried, is this good results?


Thats better than most so you're good







Thought I'd say you have to lower core MHz little in order to get "Gamestable" clocks


----------



## shahabi89

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *The Nano*
> 
> Thats better than most so you're good
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thought I'd say you have to lower core MHz little in order to get "Gamestable" clocks


Do you think i should just in case try modded bios and increase the power and fix for sli voltage disp. etc?


----------



## The Nano

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *shahabi89*
> 
> Do you think i should just in case try modded bios and increase the power and fix for sli voltage disp. etc?
> 
> (sry double post)


The gain from modded bios at your situation is very minimal (~50 MHz give or take) which is only few FPS in games. Sure you get higher scores in 3dmark but is it worth it? Only to brag here at OC.net with your 500 score higher result than most have. If that's your outofthebox overclock I myself wouldn't do a thing.

Just be happy you're lucky to get a card that good and game on!










Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!



Others here may disagree on my philosophy but the choice is yours.


----------



## AIIE

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *GrimDoctor*
> 
> If you had coil whine you'd already know it.


Uh... I runned Windows 7 benchmark. And later I runned Unigine Heaven benchmark. And I heard coil whine in both (in Unigine Heaven during the loading screens though). What should I do?


----------



## The Nano

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *shahabi89*
> 
> With a ton of people in this thread mentioning modded bios with increased power slider and fix the voltage discrepancy i thought maybe its really necessary to flash your bios for example to acheive "much" higher clocks and prevetning throttle etc. etc.
> But i believe thats not case?


Unfortunately I do not know much about that







Hope someone with experience with that can help you!


----------



## shahabi89

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *The Nano*
> 
> Unfortunately I do not know much about that
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hope someone with experience with that can help you!


Now i hope so too







Thank you for your responses,


----------



## Luck100

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TahoeDust*
> 
> Yes. In Fire Strike it definitely maintains over 60fps. All the games I play (BF4, Crysis 3, Borderlands, FC4, Diablo III, Tomb Raider) stay well above 60 fps completely maxed out at 2560x1080. As far as the SLI problems you mentioned, they are mostly a thing of the past. Sometimes there will be some issues when games are first released, but they usually don't last long and are fixed with a driver update and game patch.


Hey TahoeDust, just wondering do you ever use vsync. I'm seeing terrible stuttering with SLI + vsync in BF4. Can you give it a try? Thread here:

http://www.overclock.net/t/1529909/sli-vsync-new-drivers-terrible-stutter-in-bf4


----------



## trihy

Any experiences with re-applying thermal paste? Should improve temps on this cards? The stock thermal paste looks pretty good.


----------



## mcbaes72

Timestamp = 12/12/2014 @ 9:43 AM
OCN Username = mcbaes72
Manufacturer = Nvidia
Card = 970 (Reference) x2 SLI
Cooling = Stock

Please add me to the list, thanks.


----------



## Sabertooth365

is this enough for being induced into the NVIDIA GTX 970 Owner's Club


----------



## UZ7

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Sabertooth365*
> 
> is this enough for being induced into the NVIDIA GTX 970 Owner's Club


I think a simple GPU-Z submission like this should be fine








http://www.techpowerup.com/gpuz/details.php?id=5ck7r

Just fill out this form.
https://docs.google.com/forms/d/1dEJxgVqiLr5F6gIGQ6peN6MW53t0b0AbMbSoTgIRfbY/viewform#start=invite


----------



## Sabertooth365

lol....ok thx


----------



## Sabertooth365

hope this is right


----------



## Sabertooth365

Actually iThink it should be this one


----------



## AngryGoldfish

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *shahabi89*
> 
> I have 2 MSI GTX 970 with latest MSI orginal bios;
> 
> With voltage at *+87* and power slider at *110%* i can reach *1570 mhz* and memory at *3850 mhz*.
> When i moniter my power in afterburner it never goes over *95%*.
> 
> Ofc, i got that voltage discrepancy in SLI, but it doesnt actually bother me as long as the cards lives to it full potential.
> 
> But honestly im little worried about my results, are they good?


That's one of the fastest overclocks I've seen anyone get with an MSI 4G, and you did it in SLI.


----------



## benpack101

So I am torn between the Gigabyte G1, and the Asus STRIX. Really what I think it is coming down to is that, the G1 has 2 additional Display ports. Currently I have a 1080p monitor that only supports DVI/HDMI/VGA but if I were to get a second/additional monitors in the future it would probably be Display port.

That being said, the G1 is an inch longer and in my midtower Phantom 410, if I wanted to put back in the removable disk tray (which would kind of be necessary for a third drive (and a new SSD would probably be in the near future) the G1 would not fit. That being said, I could fit the third drive on top of the current tray in there.

The G1 is +$30, and clocked a little higher. The STRIX looks nicer though.

Suggestions?


----------



## AngryGoldfish

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *benpack101*
> 
> So I am torn between the Gigabyte G1, and the Asus STRIX. Really what I think it is coming down to is that, the G1 has 2 additional Display ports. Currently I have a 1080p monitor that only supports DVI/HDMI/VGA but if I were to get a second/additional monitors in the future it would probably be Display port.
> 
> That being said, the G1 is an inch longer and in my midtower Phantom 410, if I wanted to put back in the removable disk tray (which would kind of be necessary for a third drive (and a new SSD would probably be in the near future) the G1 would not fit. That being said, I could fit the third drive on top of the current tray in there.
> 
> The G1 is +$30, and clocked a little higher. The STRIX looks nicer though.
> 
> Suggestions?


If you don't intend to overclock any further yourself, the Strix will be fine.


----------



## benpack101

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *AngryGoldfish*
> 
> If you don't intend to overclock any further yourself, the Strix will be fine.


Well I wasn't necessarily planning or not planning on it...I guess it really depends on my future gaming habits.


----------



## GrimDoctor

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *AngryGoldfish*
> 
> If you don't intend to overclock any further yourself, the Strix will be fine.


My Strix hits 1513 which isn't a slouch. Stock bios using Asus GPU Tweak and I prefer the build quality.


----------



## benpack101

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *GrimDoctor*
> 
> My Strix hits 1513 which isn't a slouch. Stock bios using Asus GPU Tweak and I prefer the build quality.


That sounds good....should I feel so obligated to the additional display ports? They would be backwards compatible even if I only had DVI/HDMI on future monitors


----------



## Dave65

I'm in, just got this http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16814125684 a couple days ago, coming from Asus GTX 660s in SLI this thing is a monster compared to them..


----------



## xgunnas

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *benpack101*
> 
> So I am torn between the Gigabyte G1, and the Asus STRIX. Really what I think it is coming down to is that, the G1 has 2 additional Display ports. Currently I have a 1080p monitor that only supports DVI/HDMI/VGA but if I were to get a second/additional monitors in the future it would probably be Display port.
> 
> That being said, the G1 is an inch longer and in my midtower Phantom 410, if I wanted to put back in the removable disk tray (which would kind of be necessary for a third drive (and a new SSD would probably be in the near future) the G1 would not fit. That being said, I could fit the third drive on top of the current tray in there.
> 
> The G1 is +$30, and clocked a little higher. The STRIX looks nicer though.
> 
> Suggestions?


I switched from asus cards on my last 2 purchases to the G1 this gen. From what i've seen the Strix is about 10C hotter with lower stock clock/max oc. I just saw no reason to buy the Strix over the G1.


----------



## benpack101

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *xgunnas*
> 
> I switched from asus cards on my last 2 purchases to the G1 this gen. From what i've seen the Strix is about 10C hotter with lower stock clock/max oc. I just saw no reason to buy the Strix over the G1.


Really my big/only reason for thinking the ASUS one is the size, fitting it in my Phantom 410 if I want to put the second harddrive tray back in for additional harddrives.


----------



## xgunnas

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *benpack101*
> 
> Really my big/only reason for thinking the ASUS one is the size, fitting it in my Phantom 410 if I want to put the second harddrive tray back in for additional harddrives.


ya, i think the G1 is 13inches, the strix is 11 inches


----------



## benpack101

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *xgunnas*
> 
> ya, i think the G1 is 13inches, the strix is 11 inches


Yeah, Newegg has the G1 at 12.3" and the 410 supposedly only has space for 12inches with the harddrive bay in.

But I could always just find a different fun way to mount new drives, right?


----------



## xgunnas

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *benpack101*
> 
> Yeah, Newegg has the G1 at 12.3" and the 410 supposedly only has space for 12inches with the harddrive bay in.
> 
> But I could always just find a different fun way to mount new drives, right?


my harddrive bay was already removed from my previous 580. (it fit but it was way too tight).


----------



## benpack101

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *xgunnas*
> 
> my harddrive bay was already removed from my previous 580. (it fit but it was way too tight).


fair enough!


----------



## jlhawn

newegg measures the box and not the graphics card.
the G1 Gaming I have is 11 3/4 inches.


----------



## Nicholars

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *xgunnas*
> 
> I switched from asus cards on my last 2 purchases to the G1 this gen. From what i've seen the Strix is about 10C hotter with lower stock clock/max oc. I just saw no reason to buy the Strix over the G1.


Its definitely not 10c hotter, maybe if you increase the volts it would be but at stock voltage it runs about the same maybe a couple of degrees worse but quieter and better sounding fans. Asus strix = 1.2v G1 = 1.225, Unless you are OCing to 1450-1500+ then the voltage doesn't seem to make any difference with the 970's. So unless you want to get the absolute max overclocks then the Strix does the same performance as the G1 except quieter and less power usage. So thats 2 reasons for the strix - quieter and less power, but for max overclock 1500+ the G1. The temps in reviews are not really accurate unless they are setting the fans to the same DBA level and measuring the temps, which I don't think any review sites do that for some reason.


----------



## benpack101

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jlhawn*
> 
> newegg measures the box and not the graphics card.
> the G1 Gaming I have is 11 3/4 inches.


Well that is quite reassuring!

I think I'm going to go with the G1 everyone, thanks for all of the responses!


----------



## ChrisB17

Question for you guys about temps. I got a gigabyte gtx 970 mini itx card in my sig rig. When I play fc4 temps max at 76*c while playing. Is this acceptable? Or should I try something else?


----------



## 222Panther222

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jlhawn*
> 
> newegg measures the box and not the graphics card.
> the *G1 Gaming I have is 11 3/4 inches.*


Interested in the G1 970 but i'm hesitant since on the gigabyte website it say L=312mm(12.28in) and my case can accept up to 304mm(11.96in).

In any case i guess i can just remove the hard drive bay and put it in the second pci-e x16 slot.


----------



## jlhawn

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *222Panther222*
> 
> Interested in the G1 970 but i'm hesitant since on the gigabyte website it say L=312mm(12.28in) and my case can accept up to 304mm(11.96in).
> 
> In any case i guess i can just remove the hard drive bay and put it in the second pci-e x16 slot.


I have my top hdd cage removed but not because of my gpu, it's removed as my bottom cage holds 2 hdd's and 2 ssd's
here's another pic to give you an idea, you can see the gpu just crosses half way over the 24 pin cable port.
but doesn't even come close to the hdd racks. my case is a mid-tower Corsair C70
I measured the entire card all the way to the end.


looking at your case and where the cable ports are the G1 Gaming should just clear the hdd racks by a 1/4 inch


----------



## 222Panther222

Your case seems a little bit longer from the pic so i'm still not sure if it would fit.


----------



## benpack101

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *222Panther222*
> 
> Interested in the G1 970 but i'm hesitant since on the gigabyte website it say L=312mm(12.28in) and my case can accept up to 304mm(11.96in).
> 
> In any case i guess i can just remove the hard drive bay and put it in the second pci-e x16 slot.


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jlhawn*
> 
> I have my top hdd cage removed but not because of my gpu, it's removed as my bottom cage holds 2 hdd's and 2 ssd's
> here's another pic to give you an idea, you can see the gpu just crosses half way over the 24 pin cable port.
> but doesn't even come close to the hdd racks. my case is a mid-tower Corsair C70
> I measured the entire card all the way to the end.
> 
> 
> looking at your case and where the cable ports are the G1 Gaming should just clear the hdd racks by a 1/4 inch


It would be pretty cool, if we could get some "{G1, STRIX, etc...} 970 on the ground" reports. Of what cards people have placed where, and how well the cards have fit in the case and on the MB.


----------



## jlhawn

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *222Panther222*
> 
> Your case seems a little bit longer from the pic so i'm still not sure if it would fit.


look at where the rubber grommets are on my case and yours, yours are closer to the hdd rack then mine but my graphics card just crosses about a 1/4 inch of the rubber grommet
in my case which tells me that the card would only cover a 1/4 of the rubber grommets in your case which would yes place the card closer to your hdd racks than mine because your grommets are closer to your racks but would still be a 1/4 inch away from your racks vs a 1/2 inch from mine. hope I made sense.
a friend of mine has a coolermaster case with the same gpu clearance specs as yours, I will be at his place tomorrow and I will measure for the length of my card.
also removing the hdd racks gives better airflow and looks better, I removed mine for air flow and because I only needed one rack


----------



## GrimDoctor

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *benpack101*
> 
> That sounds good....should I feel so obligated to the additional display ports? They would be backwards compatible even if I only had DVI/HDMI on future monitors


I don't use display ports yet but from what i understand chaining them together works ok. Don't quote me though.


----------



## 222Panther222

@jihawn thanks i really appreciate so we will know once and for all if it fit's or not, Hardwarecanucks also report the card as being 11 3/4 instead of 12.28 inches, i don't know what's up with the spec at gigabyte but they should change it, as it may confuse a lot of other peoples.

http://www.hardwarecanucks.com/forum/hardware-canucks-reviews/67800-gtx-970-roundup-evga-galax-gigabyte.html


----------



## KoolDrew

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *222Panther222*
> 
> @jihawn thanks i really appreciate so we will know once and for all if it fit's or not, Hardwarecanucks also report the card as being 11 3/4 instead of 12.28 inches, i don't know what's up with the spec at gigabyte but they should change it, as it may confuse a lot of other peoples.
> 
> http://www.hardwarecanucks.com/forum/hardware-canucks-reviews/67800-gtx-970-roundup-evga-galax-gigabyte.html


I have an FT02 and it only fits cards up to 12" or up to 12.2" with the fan grill removed. For this reason I went with the MSI but another member here reported the Gigabyte fits in his FT02 no problem with room to spare.


----------



## 1M4TO

i' m wondering to load the 0 rpm idle bios on my windforce g1 gaming r1.1.
anyone running it? is it stable and no issue with the temp/card?
thanks


----------



## Team Grinder

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *1M4TO*
> 
> i' m wondering to load the 0 rpm idle bios on my windforce g1 gaming r1.1.
> anyone running it? is it stable and no issue with the temp/card?
> thanks


Lowest I've seen anyone mod a bios is 11% or 950RPM. Below that the settings don't seem to stick. Lowest I've seen my RPM is 950 with temps at 25°. Fan % was about the same.


----------



## 1M4TO

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Team Grinder*
> 
> Lowest I've seen anyone mod a bios is 11% or 950RPM. Below that the settings don't seem to stick. Lowest I've seen my RPM is 950 with temps at 25°. Fan % was about the same.


do you have the bios setting for the editor under hands?
would be helpful.
im about to sell this crap due to the noise in idle, the card perform very well, but..
i have been able to push it to 1050 rpm but i can clearly hear it.


----------



## Obyboby

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *1M4TO*
> 
> do you have the bios setting for the editor under hands?
> would be helpful.
> im about to sell this crap due to the noise in idle, the card perform very well, but..
> i have been able to push it to 1050 rpm but i can clearly hear it.


This is mine:


----------



## Xoriam

I'll be joining soon.


----------



## Xoriam

Got a Quick question since I haven't ordered my 2nd card yet.

Is someone able to Compare the MSI Gaming to the Gigabyte G1 gaming for me?


----------



## PalominoCreek

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Obyboby*
> 
> This is mine:


That looks so convoluted and complicated. o.o


----------



## Xoriam

Ok I answered my own questions, Gigabyte G1 is currently onsale for the same price as the MSI Gaming, so That will probably be what i actually go with in the end.


----------



## Cannonkill

add me please


----------



## Name Change

Big bro and little bro SLI.. the size difference is crazy lol.
Hurry up x-mas I need a new psu with pretty black cables lol.


----------



## JonnyBigBoss

Just ordered the ASUS 970 for $340. What a steal. I can't wait to install it!


----------



## GrimDoctor

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *JonnyBigBoss*
> 
> Just ordered the ASUS 970 for $340. What a steal. I can't wait to install it!


Oh how I envy overseas pricing


----------



## deehoC

First time poster long time lurker figured I'd sign up for this club!

Just bought an MSI GTX 970 Gaming 4G Golden and wow..I'm loving this card so far. 69.6% ASIC Quality.

Started doing some overclocking and this is what I've gotten to with no voltage added and just the power limit @ 110%. Currently on stock BIOS and Air cooling


----------



## AngryGoldfish

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *GrimDoctor*
> 
> My Strix hits 1513 which isn't a slouch. Stock bios using Asus GPU Tweak and I prefer the build quality.


No, that's good. I haven't seen many boost that high.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *benpack101*
> 
> Really my big/only reason for thinking the ASUS one is the size, fitting it in my Phantom 410 if I want to put the second harddrive tray back in for additional harddrives.


My brother bought the G1 a few days ago. He was after an eVGA version initially (not sure which specifically), but decided to go with the G1 at the last minute. The card doesn't fit in his case. I said I'd take it off him, but he's probably just going to rebuild his machine in a bigger case. Definitely get the Strix (or something else) if size is an issue for you. There is no point in forcing yourself to rearrange everything to fit the G1 in when the Strix, MSI and eVGA are perfectly good too.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Xoriam*
> 
> Got a Quick question since I haven't ordered my 2nd card yet.
> 
> Is someone able to Compare the MSI Gaming to the Gigabyte G1 gaming for me?


G1 for overclocking and raw performance at cool temps. MSI for quieter at idle, smaller size and better value for money.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *deehoC*
> 
> First time poster long time lurker figured I'd sign up for this club!
> 
> Just bought an MSI GTX 970 Gaming 4G Golden and wow..I'm loving this card so far. 69.6% ASIC Quality.
> 
> Started doing some overclocking and this is what I've gotten to with no voltage added and just the power limit @ 110%. Currently on stock BIOS and Air cooling


Nice, man!


----------



## 222Panther222

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Name Change*
> 
> Big bro and little bro SLI.. the size difference is crazy lol.
> Hurry up x-mas I need a new psu with pretty black cables lol.


Looks like it will fit in my cm 690 II


----------



## deehoC

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *AngryGoldfish*
> 
> No, that's good. I haven't seen many boost that high.
> My brother bought the G1 a few days ago. He was after an eVGA version initially (not sure which specifically), but decided to go with the G1 at the last minute. The card doesn't fit in his case. I said I'd take it off him, but he's probably just going to rebuild his machine in a bigger case. Definitely get the Strix (or something else) if size is an issue for you. There is no point in forcing yourself to rearrange everything to fit the G1 in when the Strix, MSI and eVGA are perfectly good too.
> G1 for overclocking and raw performance at cool temps. MSI for quieter at idle, smaller size and better value for money.
> Nice, man!


Thanks I'm quite pleased with it

I'm just wondering what other free benchmarks I could run to help with stability testing because so far I've only ran the Valley @ ExtremeHD preset. I'm also curious to see what I can do with adding core voltage to eek out some more Core Clock speeds but I'm skeptical since I'm not sure how much of an increase I'd see without tweaking the BIOS in order to get the most out of this card.


----------



## AngryGoldfish

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *deehoC*
> 
> Thanks I'm quite pleased with it
> 
> I'm just wondering what other free benchmarks I could run to help with stability testing because so far I've only ran the Valley @ ExtremeHD preset. I'm also curious to see what I can do with adding core voltage to eek out some more Core Clock speeds but I'm skeptical since I'm not sure how much of an increase I'd see without tweaking the BIOS in order to get the most out of this card.


Use any of these:

http://www.tomshardware.com/charts/2014-vga-charts/benchmarks,175.html

Firestrike is good.

Also, mess with the voltages as much as you can, though the chances are you won't be able to drastically increase much from where you are currently without hacking the BIOS.


----------



## error-id10t

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *PalominoCreek*
> 
> That looks so convoluted and complicated. o.o


If you're looking to replicate, all that changes is from 33% fan speed to 20% and fan speed from 1100 to 950. Honestly me personally I can't see how there's a difference as I find them quiet at idle already.


----------



## Name Change

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *222Panther222*
> 
> Looks like it will fit in my cm 690 II


The G1 was a tight fit in CM 690 II when I had it in there.


----------



## ChrisB17

Any ideas why when I play FC4 my boost clock goes between 1150-1250 its never a constant number. Is this normal?


----------



## stevetorn

Just picked up this card and one of those QNIX 1440p monitors. Did some overclocking (+200 core +470 mem offset) and managed to get these results:



Not sure how I should feel...this is my first time building a PC and using heaven. Is this a decent score at this quality? Everything is at max


----------



## PureBlackFire

haven't pushed the card too much yet. here's Metro LL at the same settings as my R9 290 Tri-X:

GTX 970 @ 1500/1852mhz (no voltage bumps)



R9 290 @ 1100/1400mhz



I played some GW2, Crysis 3, Trine 2 at 4K. gonna try some more games. maybe I'll get to do SLI benches during the week at 4K.


----------



## ChrisB17

Hmm weird. When i put 99-100% load on my card it puts the boost clock to 1150-1250. But when the card has less load like on menus and stuff it boosts it to 1300+









Any ideas?

*edit* 99% sures its TDP throttle. Any fixes for this?


----------



## ZeusHavok

Isn't that usually a sign of a CPU bottleneck? Not saying that's the case with yours but generally I've found that that's the case.


----------



## GrimDoctor

First time I've tried Firestrike. I just screen grabbed it, is that what you guys do?
No idea how/where to compare score?




http://www.3dmark.com/3dm/5044807


----------



## battleaxe

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *GrimDoctor*
> 
> First time I've tried Firestrike. I just screen grabbed it, is that what you guys do?
> No idea how/where to compare score?


That works. You can also post the address to the results too if you wish. What were your clocks on that score?


----------



## GrimDoctor

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *battleaxe*
> 
> That works. You can also post the address to the results too if you wish. What were your clocks on that score?


I added the rest it to the top post. It doesn't seem to show my boost clock, though I might not be looking at the right bit.
In Asus GPU Tweak I'm at 1400. HWiNFO64 says during the test I hit max 1463.4 but in DAI or ACU I hit 1513.1.

Added GPU Tweak above also (the things I've changed other than fan).


----------



## Hequaqua

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *GrimDoctor*
> 
> I added the rest it to the top post. It doesn't seem to show my boost clock, though I might not be looking at the right bit.
> In Asus GPU Tweak I'm at 1400. HWiNFO64 says during the test I hit max 1463.4 but in DAI or ACU I hit 1513.1.
> 
> Added GPU Tweak above also (the things I've changed other than fan).


What kind of voltages did you see? My MSI 970 will peak at 1.25, but then clock down to 1.22 if I go too high. I am able to play and benchmark at 1543/8000. I think this card could go higher if it wasn't limited to the Bios.

I'm happy with it though. I came from the Radeon R9 270x. It was a decent card when I bought it, but I really love this Nvidia.


----------



## Nicholars

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ChrisB17*
> 
> Hmm weird. When i put 99-100% load on my card it puts the boost clock to 1150-1250. But when the card has less load like on menus and stuff it boosts it to 1300+
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Any ideas?
> 
> *edit* 99% sures its TDP throttle. Any fixes for this?


Yes change the power limit


----------



## battleaxe

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *GrimDoctor*
> 
> I added the rest it to the top post. It doesn't seem to show my boost clock, though I might not be looking at the right bit.
> In Asus GPU Tweak I'm at 1400. HWiNFO64 says during the test I hit max 1463.4 but in DAI or ACU I hit 1513.1.
> 
> Added GPU Tweak above also (the things I've changed other than fan).


If you look at the display on GPU teak you should be able to see what voltages and core frequencies it is boosting to? I could be wrong though. I used Precision X and it shows on the display, not sure what GPU twerk does though.


----------



## Team Grinder

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Name Change*
> 
> Big bro and little bro SLI.. the size difference is crazy lol.
> Hurry up x-mas I need a new psu with pretty black cables lol.


That PSU more than enough for those 2 cards.


----------



## Team Grinder

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *1M4TO*
> 
> do you have the bios setting for the editor under hands?
> would be helpful.
> im about to sell this crap due to the noise in idle, the card perform very well, but..
> i have been able to push it to 1050 rpm but i can clearly hear it.


Would you prefer my bios?


----------



## GrimDoctor

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Hequaqua*
> 
> What kind of voltages did you see? My MSI 970 will peak at 1.25, but then clock down to 1.22 if I go too high. I am able to play and benchmark at 1543/8000. I think this card could go higher if it wasn't limited to the Bios.
> 
> I'm happy with it though. I came from the Radeon R9 270x. It was a decent card when I bought it, but I really love this Nvidia.


I didn't save the previous log so I ran it again and this time the score was little higher lol: http://www.3dmark.com/3dm/5046272
Here's my monitoring...the VRM when a bit mental at one stage 936.0 degrees lol



From what I am gathering that score is decent?
Should I use a different piece of software to try to squeeze some more out?

PS just ran one more time adjusting Max GPU Voltage 1213 and Power Target to 120% as it says in GPU Tweak got a higher score but I didn't HWiNFO GPUz showed the same Maximums as above.
http://www.3dmark.com/3dm/5046356


----------



## ChrisB17

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Nicholars*
> 
> Yes change the power limit


I'm not to sure of what values and numbers need to be changed.


----------



## GrimDoctor

Two and a half weeks running fine and suddenly coil whine has started on my 970 Strix...what the?
Edit: Might be temporary, sorry for the freak out









Any more testing: http://www.3dmark.com/3dm/5046528


----------



## Luck100

Sign me up to the club please...had these for a few weeks but I forgot to actually join. Very happy so far with these cards, a big step up from 670 SLI. Not as quiet as I was hoping but they do run nice and cool - low 60's for both cards even when I loop Firestrike for 10 minutes.


----------



## Hequaqua

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *GrimDoctor*
> 
> I didn't save the previous log so I ran it again and this time the score was little higher lol: http://www.3dmark.com/3dm/5046272
> Here's my monitoring...the VRM when a bit mental at one stage 936.0 degrees lol
> 
> 
> 
> From what I am gathering that score is decent?
> Should I use a different piece of software to try to squeeze some more out?
> 
> PS just ran one more time adjusting Max GPU Voltage 1213 and Power Target to 120% as it says in GPU Tweak got a higher score but I didn't HWiNFO GPUz showed the same Maximums as above.
> http://www.3dmark.com/3dm/5046356


Wow...only 1.20v on the core.....looks like there is still some room there.

Not that I'm saying your scores are bad or anything. I can hold at 1.225v, but it will not stay at 1.25v for very long. I can hit 1566/core but it will clock down to about 1541/core. It's not heat that is holding my card back, it's the voltage. Even if I up the mV, it will clock down to about 1541/core. Memory will stay at 8000/mhz though.


----------



## No0ffenc3

Hello everyone,

I proudly announce that I'm a fresh owner of Gigabyte G1 Gaming GTX970! I Bought it for my birthday ~3 days ago.
Although, after looking through around 75 pages of comments here, I'm a bit concerned that I may have gotten a GPU which doesn't perform that well.
I'm getting around on ~8400 points in 3dmark @Fire strike benchmark. Sorry I don't have a proof of that anymore because I changed the BIOS. With the new BIOS (Gamestable v1) I'm getting this: http://www.3dmark.com/3dm/5049035
Is there maybe something I'm doing wrong? Is it my GPU or my CPU? Maybe AMD is the one to blame here? Also, my new card has the awesome addition of *coil whine* when it goes above 200 FPS...









When I used benchmarking BIOS (nolimits) then my GPU reached 73C. I didn't feel comfortable with it and switched it to gamestable v1 which now gives me 68C under heavy load. Is it okay? When my GTX970 was stock, it reached 61C.

I'll post some screenshots of the benchmarks I made with gamestable v1:




And also the famous ASIC Quality screenshot:


Also I updated my gaming rig in my signature. Tell me your thoughts please. Much appreciated!


----------



## battleaxe

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *GrimDoctor*
> 
> I didn't save the previous log so I ran it again and this time the score was little higher lol: http://www.3dmark.com/3dm/5046272
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> Here's my monitoring...the VRM when a bit mental at one stage 936.0 degrees lol
> 
> 
> 
> From what I am gathering that score is decent?
> Should I use a different piece of software to try to squeeze some more out?
> 
> PS just ran one more time adjusting Max GPU Voltage 1213 and Power Target to 120% as it says in GPU Tweak got a higher score but I didn't HWiNFO GPUz showed the same Maximums as above.
> http://www.3dmark.com/3dm/5046356


So your card boosted to 1463mhz on the core... See that?
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *No0ffenc3*
> 
> Hello everyone,
> 
> I proudly announce that I'm a fresh owner of Gigabyte G1 Gaming GTX970! I Bought it for my birthday ~3 days ago.
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> Although, after looking through around 75 pages of comments here, I'm a bit concerned that I may have gotten a GPU which doesn't perform that well.
> I'm getting around on ~8400 points in 3dmark @Fire strike benchmark. Sorry I don't have a proof of that anymore because I changed the BIOS. With the new BIOS (Gamestable v1) I'm getting this: http://www.3dmark.com/3dm/5049035
> Is there maybe something I'm doing wrong? Is it my GPU or my CPU? Maybe AMD is the one to blame here? Also, my new card has the awesome addition of *coil whine* when it goes above 200 FPS...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> When I used benchmarking BIOS (nolimits) then my GPU reached 73C. I didn't feel comfortable with it and switched it to gamestable v1 which now gives me 68C under heavy load. Is it okay? When my GTX970 was stock, it reached 61C.
> 
> I'll post some screenshots of the benchmarks I made with gamestable v1:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And also the famous ASIC Quality screenshot:
> 
> 
> Also I updated my gaming rig in my signature. Tell me your thoughts please. Much appreciated!


Your GPU score looks fine. Its the CPU score that is holding you back overall. I can't really comment on the FX processors as I don't have one. But I do know the GPU looks pretty decent, slightly above average even. What were your clocks on this run? On the GPU?

Edit: NVM, I see your core is running at 1531mhz. That's a good score, nothing to be upset about. Not all G1's can make it to 1600mhz, anything above 1500mhz is very good and better than average.


----------



## Xoriam

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *No0ffenc3*
> 
> Hello everyone,
> 
> I proudly announce that I'm a fresh owner of Gigabyte G1 Gaming GTX970! I Bought it for my birthday ~3 days ago.
> Although, after looking through around 75 pages of comments here, I'm a bit concerned that I may have gotten a GPU which doesn't perform that well.
> I'm getting around on ~8400 points in 3dmark @Fire strike benchmark. Sorry I don't have a proof of that anymore because I changed the BIOS. With the new BIOS (Gamestable v1) I'm getting this: http://www.3dmark.com/3dm/5049035
> Is there maybe something I'm doing wrong? Is it my GPU or my CPU? Maybe AMD is the one to blame here? Also, my new card has the awesome addition of *coil whine* when it goes above 200 FPS...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> When I used benchmarking BIOS (nolimits) then my GPU reached 73C. I didn't feel comfortable with it and switched it to gamestable v1 which now gives me 68C under heavy load. Is it okay? When my GTX970 was stock, it reached 61C.
> 
> I'll post some screenshots of the benchmarks I made with gamestable v1:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And also the famous ASIC Quality screenshot:
> 
> 
> Also I updated my gaming rig in my signature. Tell me your thoughts please. Much appreciated!


Did you turn up the power limit?
Your probably throttling due to not adjusting it.


----------



## No0ffenc3

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *battleaxe*
> 
> So your card boosted to 1463mhz on the core... See that?
> Your GPU score looks fine. Its the CPU score that is holding you back overall. I can't really comment on the FX processors as I don't have one. But I do know the GPU looks pretty decent, slightly above average even. What were your clocks on this run? On the GPU?
> 
> Edit: NVM, I see your core is running at 1531mhz. That's a good score, nothing to be upset about. Not all G1's can make it to 1600mhz, anything above 1500mhz is very good and better than average.


Oh okay, thanks. I thought that was my FX-8350 holding this GPU back but I was really hoping that it wasn't the case.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Xoriam*
> 
> Did you turn up the power limit?
> Your probably throttling due to not adjusting it.


Almost identical score with Power % cranked up. So I guess that's not the problem. But somehow the G1 card only got 62C :O? And that's with the overclocking BIOS.. That really amazed me lol


----------



## Xoriam

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *No0ffenc3*
> 
> Oh okay, thanks. I thought that was my FX-8350 holding this GPU back but I was really hoping that it wasn't the case.
> Almost identical score with Power % cranked up. So I guess that's not the problem. But somehow the G1 card only got 62C :O? And that's with the overclocking BIOS.. That really amazed me lol


What is your FX CPU overclocked to?

Could you show me a 1080p Valley run?


----------



## Aluc13

Finally reinstalled this 970 in a new rig. Now I have a question do I flash BIOS to fix fan speed issue? Mine stay at 1% and at times turn the fans on then off. And if I do need to flash it with the update that fixes this issue do I do it before drivers are installed or after?


----------



## maddangerous

I thought MSI had adjustable fan speed in their software, or you could essentially turn off the 0db operation? Someone should probably confirm, as I have the G1 and do not know for sure.


----------



## battleaxe

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *No0ffenc3*
> 
> Oh okay, thanks. I thought that was my FX-8350 holding this GPU back but I was really hoping that it wasn't the case.
> Almost identical score with Power % cranked up. So I guess that's not the problem. But somehow the G1 card only got 62C :O? And that's with the overclocking BIOS.. That really amazed me lol


You might be able to get more OC out of that FX processor. Looks like you are running at 4.2Ghz from what Firestrike says? Seems it could go higher than that?

If so, or even only for the Firestrike run clock it higher just to make a better score, not that it really proves anything, but its kinda fun to see how high you can go.

Is your GPU at its limits at 1531mhz?


----------



## No0ffenc3

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Xoriam*
> 
> What is your FX CPU overclocked to?
> 
> Could you show me a 1080p Valley run?




Here's this, ran it Extreme HD.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *battleaxe*
> 
> You might be able to get more OC out of that FX processor. Looks like you are running at 4.2Ghz from what Firestrike says? Seems it could go higher than that?
> 
> If so, or even only for the Firestrike run clock it higher just to make a better score, not that it really proves anything, but its kinda fun to see how high you can go.
> 
> Is your GPU at its limits at 1531mhz?


I don't think It's at it's limits yet... at the moment i'm using GSv1 rom. I was afraid that when I change something the temps would skyrocket after my first run which hit 73C. After restarting the computer the temps seem fine under stress tho.

My CPU is running 4.42Ghz, it was pretty much the final stable OC with +0.025v. On 4.5 it BSOD'd. I think I got out of it 4.7Ghz some time ago but I wasn't really comfortable with temps. I like to keep my CPU under 61C. My current overclock is best for it so far.

Weird that Firestrike shows 4.2Ghz... it's 4.42Ghz 24/7 for me.

If I have more time to mess around with it later, I'll try to OC it and see what happens but I think that it won't change that much for me.


----------



## Xoriam

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *No0ffenc3*
> 
> 
> 
> Here's this, ran it Extreme HD.
> My CPU is running 4.42Ghz, it was pretty much the final stable OC with +0.025v. On 4.5 it BSOD'd. I think I got out of it 4.7Ghz some time ago but I wasn't really comfortable with temps. I like to keep my CPU under 61C. My current overclock is best for it so far.
> 
> Weird that Firestrike shows 4.2Ghz... it's 4.42Ghz 24/7 for me.
> 
> If I have more time to mess around with it later, I'll try to OC it and see what happens but I think that it won't change that much for me.


Hmmm doesn't that FX chip typically OC a bit higher than that?

But apart from that, that score seems low to me for those clocks, about 10fps.
and from the looks of it you are throttling a bit.
Try adjusting the Core voltage/mem voltage.
I see you have that at 0
power limit at atleast 110%


----------



## battleaxe

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *No0ffenc3*
> 
> 
> 
> Here's this, ran it Extreme HD.
> My CPU is running 4.42Ghz, it was pretty much the final stable OC with +0.025v. On 4.5 it BSOD'd. I think I got out of it 4.7Ghz some time ago but I wasn't really comfortable with temps. I like to keep my CPU under 61C. My current overclock is best for it so far.
> 
> Weird that Firestrike shows 4.2Ghz... it's 4.42Ghz 24/7 for me.
> 
> If I have more time to mess around with it later, I'll try to OC it and see what happens but I think that it won't change that much for me.


4.42 may be what it said. I was just going on memory from looking at your score, couldn't remember. Again though, not a bad score at all.

Yes crank up that power limit to max. Won't hurt a thing and might gain a bit


----------



## No0ffenc3

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Xoriam*
> 
> Hmmm doesn't that FX chip typically OC a bit higher than that?
> 
> But apart from that, that score seems low to me for those clocks, about 10fps.
> and from the looks of it you are throttling a bit.
> Try adjusting the Core voltage/mem voltage.
> I see you have that at 0
> power limit at atleast 110%




Something went horribly wrong here... 4.4 min fps and my GPU OC settings were reset after the Benchmark. I think I overdid it with the core clock.



Here I had more success.. but only a 1.2 fps gain? I'm still using the custom rom.. So for me it makes more sense to keep the GPU OC settings at default.
Or maybe i'm still doing something wrong?
The benchmarking video sometimes stutters and the G1 makes higher pitched coil whine than usual.. dunno if that's relevant.
I didn't add any memory clock because I think it's already near this GPU's peak.


----------



## Xoriam

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *No0ffenc3*
> 
> 
> 
> Something went horribly wrong here... 4.4 min fps and my GPU OC settings were reset after the Benchmark. I think I overdid it with the core clock.
> 
> 
> 
> Here I had more success.. but only a 1.2 fps gain? I'm still using the custom rom.. So for me it makes more sense to keep the GPU OC settings at default.
> Or maybe i'm still doing something wrong?
> The benchmarking video sometimes stutters and the G1 makes higher pitched coil whine than usual.. dunno if that's relevant.
> I didn't add any memory clock because I think it's already near this GPU's peak.


you're running valley at 1680x1050 and getting 67ish fps. Something is definatly wrong.

try to do a 1920 x 1080 run.


----------



## No0ffenc3

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Xoriam*
> 
> you're running valley at 1680x1050 and getting 67ish fps. Something is definatly wrong.
> 
> try to do a 1920 x 1080 run.


I can't.. 1680x1050 is my maximum resolution for my monitor. Everytime I try to increase it in valley it just defaults back to that. Even in windowed mode.


----------



## Xoriam

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *No0ffenc3*
> 
> I can't.. 1680x1050 is my maximum resolution for my monitor. Everytime I try to increase it in valley it just defaults back to that. Even in windowed mode.


Make a custom resolution DSR 1920x1080

in your case it is probably 1920x1200

(try both, but i'd like to see the numbers on 1920x1080)


----------



## Creo

Has anyone done an MSI 4G 970 bios mod? I've tried and seem to be successful. My PC is completely shutting down by itself now though, temps are not the issue...


----------



## Cannonkill

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Creo*
> 
> Has anyone done an MSI 4G 970 bios mod? I've tried and seem to be successful. My PC is completely shutting down by itself now though, temps are not the issue...


I have one

GM204mod6.zip 136k .zip file


----------



## No0ffenc3

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Xoriam*
> 
> Make a custom resolution DSR 1920x1080
> 
> in your case it is probably 1920x1200
> 
> (try both, but i'd like to see the numbers on 1920x1080)


1920x1080 - thanks for the tip about DSR, didn't know that it's that powerful. Makes a nice screenshot but in real life it was rather blurry. Couldn't find the good amount of DSR smoothness either. That's why it took so long haha.

As you can see I OC'd the G1 even further - ~1600 core and 1900 memory.
On the graph, somehow I cropped out the Power%.. it was 95% max.

EDIT: I see people doing 110% power when they actually assign it as 110% power limit in MSI AB. Why is mine only at 95% not 110%? In games it goes only up to ~85% while GPU load is 99%?


----------



## battleaxe

Has anyone broken 14k (graphics) with a 970 in Firestrike yet?


----------



## GrimDoctor

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *battleaxe*
> 
> So your card boosted to 1463mhz on the core... See that?


So you missed when I posted Firestrike vs in game HWiNFO asking why the clocks go higher in games than Firestrike..........


----------



## battleaxe

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *GrimDoctor*
> 
> So you missed when I posted Firestrike vs in game HWiNFO asking why the clocks go higher in games than Firestrike..........


I must have missed that


----------



## cyph3rz

Here's my results with a 1470 core with 20" monitor 1680x1050 res 1080p...no bios mod.


----------



## error-id10t

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *No0ffenc3*
> 
> Hello everyone,
> 
> I proudly announce that I'm a fresh owner of Gigabyte G1 Gaming GTX970! I Bought it for my birthday ~3 days ago.
> Although, after looking through around 75 pages of comments here, I'm a bit concerned that I may have gotten a GPU which doesn't perform that well.
> I'm getting around on ~8400 points in 3dmark @Fire strike benchmark. Sorry I don't have a proof of that anymore because I changed the BIOS. With the new BIOS (Gamestable v1) I'm getting this: http://www.3dmark.com/3dm/5049035
> 
> Also I updated my gaming rig in my signature. Tell me your thoughts please. Much appreciated!


http://www.3dmark.com/compare/fs/3467206/fs/3248779

For comparison, I don't know the clocks of the GS BIOS but I ran my RAM at 8200 and I think core at 1519 1569. Just remember to look at the GPU score only, ignore the rest as our rigs are not the same.


----------



## hurricane28

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *error-id10t*
> 
> http://www.3dmark.com/compare/fs/3467206/fs/3248779
> 
> For comparison, I don't know the clocks of the GS BIOS but I ran my RAM at 8200 and I think core at 1519 1569. Just remember to look at the GPU score only, ignore the rest as our rigs are not the same.


Nice scores you got thre with your rig man









What is the max physics you can do with that CPU?


----------



## Creo

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Cannonkill*
> 
> I have one
> 
> GM204mod6.zip 136k .zip file


Thanks but I've figure out the problem now.

I stuck an NZXT G10 with a kraken kuhler 620 and some ramsinks on the card. It turns out because the VRMs are in such a weird place they are overheating and causing the shutdown. SOB. Guess I'm going back to stock cooler.


----------



## No0ffenc3

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *error-id10t*
> 
> http://www.3dmark.com/compare/fs/3467206/fs/3248779
> 
> For comparison, I don't know the clocks of the GS BIOS but I ran my RAM at 8200 and I think core at 1519 1569. Just remember to look at the GPU score only, ignore the rest as our rigs are not the same.


Well.. I can only think that your CPU+MB+GPU has a better cooperation ability than my 33% nvidia and 66% AMD build. I don't think my G1 Gaming is faulty anymore, it just doesn't like my FX-8350


----------



## hurricane28

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *No0ffenc3*
> 
> Well.. I can only think that your CPU+MB+GPU has a better cooperation ability than my 33% nvidia and 66% AMD build. I don't think my G1 Gaming is faulty anymore, it just doesn't like my FX-8350


Benchmark scores are nice but do not translate in real word performance.

You simply cannot compare an 160 euro CPU to an 300 euro CPU..

Overclock your 8350 to 4.8Ghz if you can and the results are much better.

I run mine at 5Ghz 24/7 and its working very well for me. AMD FX-8350 is a very good and fast CPU and mostly it will overclock very well if you can cool it.

BTW, i see that you are running 1600Mhz RAM is that correct?

The 8350 likes faster ram as well, i have 1866Mhz G.Skill cl8 RAM and it loves it. Its not all about the CPU speed but the over all speed is essential for higher benchmark scores and gives a nice boost in every day usage.


----------



## No0ffenc3

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *hurricane28*
> 
> Benchmark scores are nice but do not translate in real word performance.
> 
> You simply cannot compare an 160 euro CPU to an 300 euro CPU..
> 
> Overclock your 8350 to 4.8Ghz if you can and the results are much better.
> 
> I run mine at 5Ghz 24/7 and its working very well for me. AMD FX-8350 is a very good and fast CPU and mostly it will overclock very well if you can cool it.


What were your temp If I may ask? My only cooling solution is Evo 212... If I wanted to invest more into cooling this chip, I think would be better off moving to an intel build.


----------



## hurricane28

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *No0ffenc3*
> 
> What were your temp If I may ask? My only cooling solution is Evo 212... If I wanted to invest more into cooling this chip, I think would be better off moving to an intel build.


It depends on your cooling basically.

I am using the Corsair H100i in push only and in quiet mode the temps do not get higher than 55c in during games. If i am doing something more demanding i will set the profile to balanced or even performance and even than at 100% CPU the temps do not go above the limit.

For gaming i would not go with Intel because you will see no difference at all and you do not gain much FPS over Intel prices. If you do more than gaming and do a lot of editing you probably would be better with Intel but it only gains you 1 minute rendering over an video of 15min.. so if that is the extra 300 euro's worth with you than go for it.

If you want better performance i would suggest you to get better cooling and faster RAM so you can overclock more and gain a lot of performance.

I managed to get an 10373 Physics score with my 8350 at 5.2Ghz and for every day usage i have set it to 5Ghz and get 9K+ scores. I play every game at the highest settings and the CPU is not going to bottleneck my GPU in a long shot.

I even know a guy on here that has an 8350 with 4x SLI 7970's with no problems. Benchmarks are clearly in favor of Intel CPU's but in every day usage you will never ever see the difference unless you are rendering or other heavy applications but even than the performance gap is not worth it IMO.


----------



## Aluc13

Is 71.3 FPS good on Valley? With no overclock? Don't remember my last scores at all


----------



## No0ffenc3

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *hurricane28*
> 
> It depends on your cooling basically.
> 
> I am using the Corsair H100i in push only and in quiet mode the temps do not get higher than 55c in during games. If i am doing something more demanding i will set the profile to balanced or even performance and even than at 100% CPU the temps do not go above the limit.
> 
> For gaming i would not go with Intel because you will see no difference at all and you do not gain much FPS over Intel prices. If you do more than gaming and do a lot of editing you probably would be better with Intel but it only gains you 1 minute rendering over an video of 15min.. so if that is the extra 300 euro's worth with you than go for it.
> 
> If you want better performance i would suggest you to get better cooling and faster RAM so you can overclock more and gain a lot of performance.
> 
> I managed to get an 10373 Physics score with my 8350 at 5.2Ghz and for every day usage i have set it to 5Ghz and get 9K+ scores. I play every game at the highest settings and the CPU is not going to bottleneck my GPU in a long shot.
> 
> I even know a guy on here that has an 8350 with 4x SLI 7970's with no problems. Benchmarks are clearly in favor of Intel CPU's but in every day usage you will never ever see the difference unless you are rendering or other heavy applications but even than the performance gap is not worth it IMO.


Hehehe I think you are my favourite guy here now!

Your talk makes a lot of sense after I have struggled with the benchmarks since this morning. I'll see how my games run, at the moment I only have CS:GO and Dota 2 which arent really demanding. I'll try to find my free Crysis 2 copy from origin and try to play it for some time.

9k+ score is achieved in which 3dmark? Firestrike?



Also, I tried randomly If my saved profile with 4.8Ghz would run the benchmark.. and it did! But it's only ~1FPS smoother.
Lol I guess the benchmarks really do favor intel.

And also, I +rep'd you for the long overview you wrote


----------



## maddangerous

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *No0ffenc3*
> 
> Well.. I can only think that your CPU+MB+GPU has a better cooperation ability than my 33% nvidia and 66% AMD build. I don't think my G1 Gaming is faulty anymore, it just doesn't like my FX-8350


My rig is similar, A10-7850K with the G1 and so far it works fine.

I'm also running 2400Mhz ram though.

What other programs do you have running in the background? That might be affecting your benching scores some.


----------



## hurricane28

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *No0ffenc3*
> 
> Hehehe I think you are my favourite guy here now!
> 
> Your talk makes a lot of sense after I have struggled with the benchmarks since this morning. I'll see how my games run, at the moment I only have CS:GO and Dota 2 which arent really demanding. I'll try to find my free Crysis 2 copy from origin and try to play it for some time.
> 
> 9k+ score is achieved in which 3dmark? Firestrike?
> 
> 
> 
> Also, I tried randomly If my saved profile with 4.8Ghz would run the benchmark.. and it did! But it's only ~1FPS smoother.
> Lol I guess the benchmarks really do favor intel.
> 
> And also, I +rep'd you for the long overview you wrote


Thanks man









AMD FX CPU's also like some CPU/NB speed, like i said before its not only about CPU speed but the over all system speed that determines the gain you get.

If you want higher overclocks i would highly suggest to get at least an clc (closed loop cooler) 240mm are the best. Corsair H100i is not that expensive anymore and perhaps you can get a good deal on it. Its a very good cooler and you can monitor your system though Corsair link which i like a lot.

If you want to have higher benchmarks and over all speed i would suggest you to overclock your CPU, RAM and CPU/NB. Overclock your RAM or get a new faster kit and get a better cooler and you will be very happy.

If you like i will help you overclock your system, just let me know









BTW, get HWINFO64 that is the best program for FX chips that can read them the best.


----------



## Xoriam

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *No0ffenc3*
> 
> Hehehe I think you are my favourite guy here now!
> 
> Your talk makes a lot of sense after I have struggled with the benchmarks since this morning. I'll see how my games run, at the moment I only have CS:GO and Dota 2 which arent really demanding. I'll try to find my free Crysis 2 copy from origin and try to play it for some time.
> 
> 9k+ score is achieved in which 3dmark? Firestrike?
> 
> 
> 
> Also, I tried randomly If my saved profile with 4.8Ghz would run the benchmark.. and it did! But it's only ~1FPS smoother.
> Lol I guess the benchmarks really do favor intel.
> 
> And also, I +rep'd you for the long overview you wrote


getting better, but you're still roughly about 10fps off the mark for your clocks 

not able to do fullscreen?


----------



## Xoriam

Nvidia tweaks for valley

VALLEY GUIDE:
1) Right click on your desktop to bring up the NVIDIA control panel, and click on "Manage 3D Settings." Click the Program Settings tab, then the drop down box to choose Valley. If you don't see it you can click the Add button for Unigine Engine, or Browse for Valley.exe which is in C>Program files (x86)>Unigine>Valley>bin. Change the following four items, then click Apply.
>Muti-display/mixed-GPU acceleration change to Single display performance mode
>Power management mode change to Prefer maximum performance
>Texture filtering - Quality change to High performance
>Vertical sync changed to off
Your page should now look like this:

2) Now click on "Adjust image settings with preview" in the control panel. Click the "Use my preference emphasizing:" button and change the slider to Performance, then click Apply. Your page should now look like this:

check first post of

http://www.overclock.net/t/1360884/official-top-30-unigine-valley-benchmark-1-0


----------



## No0ffenc3

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Xoriam*
> 
> Nvidia tweaks for valley
> 
> VALLEY GUIDE:
> 1) Right click on your desktop to bring up the NVIDIA control panel, and click on "Manage 3D Settings." Click the Program Settings tab, then the drop down box to choose Valley. If you don't see it you can click the Add button for Unigine Engine, or Browse for Valley.exe which is in C>Program files (x86)>Unigine>Valley>bin. Change the following four items, then click Apply.
> >Muti-display/mixed-GPU acceleration change to Single display performance mode
> >Power management mode change to Prefer maximum performance
> >Texture filtering - Quality change to High performance
> >Vertical sync changed to off
> Your page should now look like this:
> 
> 2) Now click on "Adjust image settings with preview" in the control panel. Click the "Use my preference emphasizing:" button and change the slider to Performance, then click Apply. Your page should now look like this:
> 
> check first post of
> 
> http://www.overclock.net/t/1360884/official-top-30-unigine-valley-benchmark-1-0


Result: 

Did everything you wrote. Almost @60FPS







But that 8.4min FPS makes me worried, probably something went wrong again... I'll try to find a stable CPU OC 4.8Ghz+ tomorrow and move on from there.


----------



## battleaxe

Just finished messing around with the G1. Some G1's here can go a bit higher I'm sure, but this makes me pretty happy. Does anyone know if any 970 have hit 14k graphics yet on Firestrike?

Looks like this card will run Firestrike at 1600+/4000+ (the core can even go up to 1620mhz core) but it gets a better score at slightly lower clocks. So i'm guessing that its on the edge of stability at 1600/4000+, so backing it down a bit provided these results: 1593/3953mhz at +50mv yields 1.248v

http://www.3dmark.com/3dm/5055999?


----------



## Xoriam

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *No0ffenc3*
> 
> Result:
> 
> Did everything you wrote. Almost @60FPS
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> But that 8.4min FPS makes me worried, probably something went wrong again... I'll try to find a stable CPU OC 4.8Ghz+ tomorrow and move on from there.


you didn't run in fullscreen though.


----------



## DustDevil

Anyone else see weird core clocks in unigine valley?....im in the 1440's and it shows 1640mhz. I am sure its just a glitch. Just seeing if I am the only one.


----------



## GrimDoctor

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DustDevil*
> 
> Anyone else see weird core clocks in unigine valley?....im in the 1440's and it shows 1640mhz. I am sure its just a glitch. Just seeing if I am the only one.


I'm having similar issues but not as big a difference.


----------



## battleaxe

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DustDevil*
> 
> Anyone else see weird core clocks in unigine valley?....im in the 1440's and it shows 1640mhz. I am sure its just a glitch. Just seeing if I am the only one.


Unigen doesn't show the correct clocks on the core. Memory should be correct, but core has been wrong for several generations now. Just ignore it.


----------



## DustDevil

That's what I thought......I guess the difference between boost and idle clocks and all of that throw it off. The memory is correct


----------



## ViTosS

Guys, I'm planning to change my 780Ti to 970s SLI, worth the upgrade? Also, do you guys think 4GB VRAM is enough for the future? Should I wait 6GB models? I play only in 1080p!


----------



## battleaxe

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ViTosS*
> 
> Guys, I'm planning to change my 780Ti to 970s SLI, worth the upgrade? Also, do you guys think 4GB VRAM is enough for the future? Should I wait 6GB models? I play only in 1080p!


Seems more like a side-grade to me... but I could be wrong. Others who know more should chime in. I don't think you'lll see any real performance gains unless 4k or higher resolutions TBH.


----------



## ViTosS

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *battleaxe*
> 
> Seems more like a side-grade to me... but I could be wrong. Others who know more should chime in. I don't think you'lll see any real performance gains unless 4k or higher resolutions TBH.


Really? I have only 1 GTX 780Ti, and checking the reviews I saw that the 970 with an OC like 1400/8000Mhz is better than 780Ti, and also I would be doing an SLI.


----------



## battleaxe

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ViTosS*
> 
> Really? I have only 1 GTX 780Ti, and checking the reviews I saw that the 970 with an OC like 1400/8000Mhz is better than 780Ti, and also I would be doing an SLI.


One 970 should be about equal to one 780ti. So of course sli would be an upgrade. But the cards are very close in performance one on one. A s I said though, I may be wrong. Just going from what I've seen on benchmark scores overall.


----------



## joeh4384

780ti should be slightly better than a 970 but Nvidia has not done any driver optimizations for kepler on recent drivers.


----------



## ViTosS

I see...

Thanks for the answer guys, just one more question, which one is better for SLI considering my motherboard is micro-atx and the two cards gonna be very close like this:



What type of dissipation is better? Gigabyte G1, MSI Gaming, EVGA FTW, Asus Strix?


----------



## GrimDoctor

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ViTosS*
> 
> I see...
> 
> Thanks for the answer guys, just one more question, which one is better for SLI considering my motherboard is micro-atx and the two cards gonna be very close like this:
> 
> 
> 
> What type of dissipation is better? Gigabyte G1, MSI Gaming, EVGA FTW, Asus Strix?


If it's tight I'd say reference so it blows out the back. I have the Strix and it seems to need more room to get enough cooling to the VRMs so I don't think this right would be ideal. I'll leave owners of the others to comment on the others.

Edit: when I was running SLI on 760s I had GBs with the same gap - I modified a fan to sit outside the case to suck heat out. I also flipped it for testing to pull cool air in and this actually worked better and I can't see why it wouldn't help in this instance either. You could probably go any cooler than. If sucking inward it would probably benefit something like the Strix actually seeing as the VRMs are on the side closest to the outside of the case.


----------



## battleaxe

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ViTosS*
> 
> I see...
> 
> Thanks for the answer guys, just one more question, which one is better for SLI considering my motherboard is micro-atx and the two cards gonna be very close like this:
> 
> 
> 
> What type of dissipation is better? Gigabyte G1, MSI Gaming, EVGA FTW, Asus Strix?


G1 is undrrstood to clock best overall. Coolest too. But also loudest.


----------



## jlhawn

putting my cpu back down to 3.3ghz instead of 3.8ghz
my valley score went up from 2628 to 2878. my gpu is at 1529mhz
and this is at full screen with extreme hd
still not the best score but not bad for a old X58 board.
but in games I get fantastic performance with my gpu at stock, which is the most important reason of buying my GTX 970.


----------



## Xoriam

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jlhawn*
> 
> putting my cpu back down to 3.3ghz instead of 3.8ghz
> my valley score went up from 2628 to 2878. my gpu is at 1529mhz
> and this is at full screen with extreme hd
> still not the best score but not bad for a old X58 board.
> but in games I get fantastic performance with my gpu at stock, which is the most important reason of buying my GTX 970.


Wait, you've got a i7 970 running at 3.3 ghz?








DEAR LORD MAN why are you not running that thing at 4.2ghz+ 24/7????


----------



## cyph3rz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ViTosS*
> 
> I see...
> 
> Thanks for the answer guys, just one more question, which one is better for SLI considering my motherboard is micro-atx and the two cards gonna be very close like this:
> 
> 
> 
> What type of dissipation is better? Gigabyte G1, MSI Gaming, EVGA FTW, Asus Strix?


Well we have the same case and I have an MSI 970 so here's a pic:



Two MSI 970s in your rig should be fine:thumb:


----------



## ViTosS

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *cyph3rz*
> 
> Well we have the same case and I have an MSI 970 so here's a pic:
> 
> 
> 
> Two MSI 970s in your rig should be fine:thumb:


Thanks for sharing man! This is my rig at the moment with the 780Ti and H105:


----------



## jlhawn

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Xoriam*
> 
> Wait, you've got a i7 970 running at 3.3 ghz?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> DEAR LORD MAN why are you not running that thing at 4.2ghz+ 24/7????


to be honest I am no expert at overclocking a cpu, best I can do is 3.8ghz.
I don't know what to put the settings at in the bios to get over 3.8ghz.
last time I tried to get 4.0ghz I kept getting the bad overclock warning upon rebooting.


----------



## Team Grinder

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *battleaxe*
> 
> Has anyone broken 14k (graphics) with a 970 in Firestrike yet?


Yes, whilst using the No Limits bios. Running 1675/8400. Pure suicide run pulling 1.3v+ off the card. The heat omg the heat. The noise was bad too. Wasn't exactly the most stable either. Maybe if I had water cooling. But cbf on that.


----------



## Xoriam

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jlhawn*
> 
> to be honest I am no expert at overclocking a cpu, best I can do is 3.8ghz.
> I don't know what to put the settings at in the bios to get over 3.8ghz.
> last time I tried to get 4.0ghz I kept getting the bad overclock warning upon rebooting.


Oh alright.

Mind listing me your BIOS settings? I might be able to give you a hand with that.


----------



## Nicholars

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *cyph3rz*
> 
> Well we have the same case and I have an MSI 970 so here's a pic:
> 
> 
> 
> Two MSI 970s in your rig should be fine:thumb:


Holy card sag batman


----------



## cyph3rz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Nicholars*
> 
> Holy card sag batman


Yeah my Silverstone PCIe GPU cables pull the card down but are my favorite cables.


----------



## Xoriam

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *cyph3rz*
> 
> Yeah my Silverstone PCIe GPU cables pull the card down but are my favorite cables.


run them through the same hole as the cable for the motherboard, and tie them off. it will eliminate the card sag.

Is that an EVGA 850watt Supernova G2 btw? I got one of those too, paint job on that thing is sweeeet.


----------



## cyph3rz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Xoriam*
> 
> run them through the same hole as the cable for the motherboard, and tie them off. it will eliminate the card sag.
> 
> Is that an EVGA 850watt Supernova G2 btw? I got one of those too, paint job on that thing is sweeeet.


Actually it's a 1000watt Supernova G2. My local PC store sold out of 750 watt and 850watt Supernova G2s so I wound up buying a 1000watt.


----------



## No0ffenc3

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Xoriam*
> 
> you didn't run in fullscreen though.


It wouldn't turn to full screen :/ Any way I tried, it just say NO! to me.


----------



## Sabertooth365

Quote:


> Just finished messing around with the G1. Some G1's here can go a bit higher I'm sure, but this makes me pretty happy. Does anyone know if any 970 have hit 14k graphics yet on Firestrike?


yes managed this on me Giga G1









have been messing around with the Clocks and got this but doesnt improve valley or heaven 4.0 results they stay roughly the same


----------



## Sabertooth365

seems like dropping the core and upping the memory makes a hell of a difference in firestrike from what i can make out








really chuffed with this G1


----------



## battleaxe

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Sabertooth365*
> 
> yes managed this on me Giga G1
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> have been messing around with the Clocks and got this but doesnt improve valley or heaven 4.0 results they stay roughly the same


What does your card normally run at on stock BIOS? The core and mem?

That is weird... with a much higher core my results are lower. What drivers are you using?

I'm going to try that... a lower core and higher memory got better results. Def gonna give this a whirl. I'd like to hit 14k, looks like I've got a shot at it based on your numbers.


----------



## Edkiefer

Valley is very memory freindly ,so raise memory can up performance as much or more than core clocks .

Try this, run valley, hit spacebar , screen with stay rendering on that scene, raise and lower clock noting fps then raise an lower memory .
I get bigger jumps with memory ,but of curse not 1:1 numbers (we can't OC core gpu 500mhz) .


----------



## kuzotronic

Exactly i used to achieve higher scores using 344.16 drivers. 13700 GPU score at 1501/8000 but almost 13000 with 1532/7800 using 344.75 drivers) Or may be there's smth wrong with my system


----------



## battleaxe

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Edkiefer*
> 
> Valley is very memory freindly ,so raise memory can up performance as much or more than core clocks .
> 
> Try this, run valley, hit spacebar , screen with stay rendering on that scene, raise and lower clock noting fps then raise an lower memory .
> I get bigger jumps with memory ,but of curse not 1:1 numbers (we can't OC core gpu 500mhz) .


This reminds me of mining on AMD gpu's... if we upped the core the hashes would actually go down. It must have something to do with how they render frames. Must be very dependent on the ratios between memory and core speed. So different than years past, but it makes sense I guess.


----------



## Hequaqua

I almost broke the 14000(Graphics) mark.....









It still throttles back to about 1541 Core, Memory stayed the same throughout: 8.2ghz:thumb:

http://www.3dmark.com/3dm/5060896


----------



## Aluc13

I'm going to begin overclocking mine. What are good stability tests and for how long should they run for?


----------



## Hequaqua

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Aluc13*
> 
> I'm going to begin overclocking mine. What are good stability tests and for how long should they run for?


Most of use Valley, Firestrike, Heaven, etc. Just try to find your cards sweet spot during the benchmarks. Then play some games....see how stable it is.

I ran Valley at the same settings I used in Firestrike. My 970 didn't throttle down at all during Valley. It stayed at 1566mhz/8200mhz.

Oh, you can add Cinebench to that list. There are a lot of different ones.


----------



## kuzotronic

Hequaqua, nice score) Could you please run Fire Strike at 1532/7800 for comparison with mine, please?


----------



## Hequaqua

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kuzotronic*
> 
> Hequaqua, nice score) Could you please run Fire Strike at 1532/7800 for comparison with mine, please?


Sure....what is your CPU setting at?

I see it in your sig. I'm @ 3.8ghz right now....I don't think it will change much, maybe the Physics score.

I will go to 4.3/1532/7800 and run it.


----------



## Aluc13

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Hequaqua*
> 
> Most of use Valley, Firestrike, Heaven, etc. Just try to find your cards sweet spot during the benchmarks. Then play some games....see how stable it is.
> 
> I ran Valley at the same settings I used in Firestrike. My 970 didn't throttle down at all during Valley. It stayed at 1566mhz/8200mhz.
> 
> Oh, you can add Cinebench to that list. There are a lot of different ones.


alright thanks i am getting quite excited for this. On my motherboard it has degree sensor. Can anyone tell me what are safe temps? I think i may need more fans before i overclock. Also i had the 970 in a raven 02 case and had temps hit 72 degrees. But on my fractal it hits 65 i thought rv 02 was a better air cooling case.


----------



## Hequaqua

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kuzotronic*
> 
> Hequaqua, nice score) Could you please run Fire Strike at 1532/7800 for comparison with mine, please?


Here ya go...hot off the press:

http://www.3dmark.com/3dm/5061775


----------



## Hequaqua

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Aluc13*
> 
> alright thanks i am getting quite excited for this. On my motherboard it has degree sensor. Can anyone tell me what are safe temps? I think i may need more fans before i overclock. Also i had the 970 in a raven 02 case and had temps hit 72 degrees. But on my fractal it hits 65 i thought rv 02 was a better air cooling case.


Overclock your CPU or GPU?

GPU: I try and keep my temps below 70°(C)
CPU: I try to keep that under 75°(C) under load. I have hit 87-90°(C) with out throttling.

Use Core Temp for CPU. It will give you the MAX temp before throttling down. I use HWiNFO64 as well. It gives you a lot of info in one spot. (Actually it gives you more info than you can imagine)


----------



## AngryGoldfish

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ViTosS*
> 
> Guys, I'm planning to change my 780Ti to 970s SLI, worth the upgrade? Also, do you guys think 4GB VRAM is enough for the future? Should I wait 6GB models? I play only in 1080p!


Definitely an upgrade. I would obviously not go from a 780ti to a 970 or 980, but two 970's is definitely an upgrade.

As for waiting on the higher memory cards... depends. I've not seen any benefits at 1080p yet, but with the consoles' 8GB of RAM to manipulate-with a large portion going to the OS-we _might_ be seeing more games that benefit from the additional VRAM. If I were getting two 980's for a surround or 4K rig, I would be patient and wait for the 8GB versions. However, at 1080p or 1440p, for either a single or dual 970, 4GB is the sweet spot right now. I can't see games requiring drastically more than that for at least a year. Watch Dogs, Shadow of Mordor. The Evil Within, these supposedly need lots of VRAM, but few severe side-effects have resulted from using less than recommended. So it is just that, a recommendation. It is not a demand. 4GB is fine.


----------



## chaozzzsg

I just got my Windforce G1 GTX 970 in SLI and I am floored by it. I managed to get it stable at 1506mhz core clock without touching the mV and increasing the power limit to 112%.

Plus it looks cool!!!


----------



## melodystyle2003

Depends the price. Gtx 780ti is still a very powerful gpu. Performance wise depends on how well your 780ti can o/c, heat/noise wise gtx 970 is the winner.


----------



## StenioMoreira

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *OkanG*
> 
> 70,3% ASIC quality on my G1 Gaming. How did I do? Sounds pretty bad to me.


yeah it should be lower









you have g1 gaming so they are ment to be lower Asic, all extreme series like Asus Rog, Msi Lighting, Evga Classy and Kingpin have low Asic quality very low on average. When Asic is 60 or below they dont sell it because it would be too extreme and use up too much watts so they stay within their limits. But lower Asic near 60 is better for extreme overclocking/ water cooling. all my sli's in the past had the lowest Asic as the best overclocker and best stability, generally speaking cheap cards or reference cards are high Asics more often. High Asic clocks better at loweer voltages and lower Asic stays stabble in high voltages and so can be pushed further!. BUT for average people high Asic is better, like those who dont overclock or only overclock lightly, but for those who push max! and do tweaks and mods than Low Asic is for them. basically in other words Lower Asic is ment for Overclockers.net guys


----------



## Sabertooth365

hello Lads N lassies, at work at the mo..... i´m using the latest drivers 344.75 i Think it is???...cant remember off hand







.....but i had the same situation with my old 670 ... it wasnt a great o´cer but still managed great figures in synthetic benchmarks due getting a good balance between core and memory. back home tonight .ciao for now


----------



## DustDevil

Can anyone help me. I am thinking of disabling my boost on my cards and just getting a stable core clock. Would I be able to use Maxwell Tweaker on a stock MSI bios and just disable the boost? Any guides on Maxwell Tweaker


----------



## kuzotronic

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Hequaqua*
> 
> Here ya go...hot off the press:
> 
> http://www.3dmark.com/3dm/5061775


Thanks

Here're mine at 1532/7600 (not 7800, my bad!)

*Valley* - http://i.piccy.info/i9/402c0b73c5e35b2af543a48bf23d911b/1418669737/122331/771745/Valley.jpg

*3DMark 11* - http://www.3dmark.com/3dm11/9133355

Did you tweak anything? Cause +200Mhz memory clock can't just bump the overall GPU score by 5%

Regards


----------



## kuzotronic

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DustDevil*
> 
> Can anyone help me. I am thinking of disabling my boost on my cards and just getting a stable core clock. Would I be able to use Maxwell Tweaker on a stock MSI bios and just disable the boost? Any guides on Maxwell Tweaker


Here's what you need) http://www.overclock.net/t/1522651/disable-boost-and-bake-in-max-game-stable-clocks-for-maxwell-ii#post_23096479


----------



## DustDevil

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kuzotronic*
> 
> Here's what you need) http://www.overclock.net/t/1522651/disable-boost-and-bake-in-max-game-stable-clocks-for-maxwell-ii#post_23096479


Thanks I knew I read it somewhere.


----------



## shilka

My Gigabyte GTX 970 G1 Gamig review is up at last
http://www.overclock.net/t/1530534/gigabyte-gtx-970-g1-gaming-review-with-benchmarks#post_23281822

Sory for the delay i have been busy.


----------



## Hequaqua

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kuzotronic*
> 
> Thanks
> 
> Here're mine at 1532/7600 (not 7800, my bad!)
> 
> *Valley* - http://i.piccy.info/i9/402c0b73c5e35b2af543a48bf23d911b/1418669737/122331/771745/Valley.jpg
> 
> *3DMark 11* - http://www.3dmark.com/3dm11/9133355
> 
> Did you tweak anything? Cause +200Mhz memory clock can't just bump the overall GPU score by 5%
> 
> Regards


No, the only things I changed were in AB.


----------



## kuzotronic

Could you please run those 2 benchmarks at 1532/7600?

Sent from my Nexus 4 using Tapatalk


----------



## Hequaqua

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kuzotronic*
> 
> Could you please run those 2 benchmarks at 1532/7600?
> 
> Sent from my Nexus 4 using Tapatalk


It won't let me run3DMark 11 in Windows 8.1. I will run the other right now.


----------



## Hequaqua

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kuzotronic*
> 
> Could you please run those 2 benchmarks at 1532/7600?
> 
> Sent from my Nexus 4 using Tapatalk


Here you go:




I think my CPU was @3.8ghz No Turbo HT On


----------



## battleaxe

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Hequaqua*
> 
> It won't let me run3DMark 11 in Windows 8.1. I will run the other right now.


I'm wondering if the reason you are getting slightly better scores is from Win8... ? Cause I can't see any other reason why my GPU won't catch yours clock for clock. Doesn't make sense. My RAM cannot go as high as yours, so I realize you would have a higher maximum possible score. But clock for clock my scores are about 500 points lower in Firestrike. Can't figure out why either.


----------



## Hequaqua

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *battleaxe*
> 
> I'm wondering if the reason you are getting slightly better scores is from Win8... ? Cause I can't see any other reason why my GPU won't catch yours clock for clock. Doesn't make sense. My RAM cannot go as high as yours, so I realize you would have a higher maximum possible score. But clock for clock my scores are about 500 points lower in Firestrike. Can't figure out why either.


Could be. I have no idea. I can go 1566/8200 on Valley. It will make it through Firestrike at those settings, but it will throttle itself down to about 1541.

Here is Valley at those settings:


----------



## battleaxe

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Hequaqua*
> 
> Could be. I have no idea. I can go 1566/8200 on Valley. It will make it through Firestrike at those settings, but it will throttle itself down to about 1541.
> 
> Here is Valley at those settings:


Odd. My RAM won't go past 8000mhz. My core will do 1620ish. 1600 is stable enough to pass any bench. But I cannot get to 14k on Firestrike. Even if I duplicate your clocks its nowhere close. My best score came with 1593/7953 at +50mv.

So I'm trying to figure out why. My OC is stable, holds just fine, no artifacts, flashes, the score goes down if I lower the clocks past those settings.

Gotta be a Win8 advantage seems to me... not sure though.


----------



## Obyboby

Just flashed a fixed voltage custom BIOS, 1506 MHz on the core and 7800 on the memory. 1.212v. Played Crysis 3 with no issues at all, hopefully the voltage will be enough for every game I play


----------



## Hequaqua

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *battleaxe*
> 
> Odd. My RAM won't go past 8000mhz. My core will do 1620ish. 1600 is stable enough to pass any bench. But I cannot get to 14k on Firestrike. Even if I duplicate your clocks its nowhere close. My best score came with 1593/7953 at +50mv.
> 
> So I'm trying to figure out why. My OC is stable, holds just fine, no artifacts, flashes, the score goes down if I lower the clocks past those settings.
> 
> Gotta be a Win8 advantage seems to me... not sure though.


I haven't cracked that 14000 on Firestrike yet either.....lol


----------



## battleaxe

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Hequaqua*
> 
> I haven't cracked that 14000 on Firestrike yet either.....lol


No, but at the same clocks your scores are higher than mine by quite a bit. My max at the above clocks was 13400 GPU score in Firestrike.

Kinda makes me want to load up Win8 now. I have had a copy for several months but just haven't had the need to bother with it. Until now, I am temped...


----------



## kuzotronic

Same here) Running Win 8.1 and about 5% difference! Same drivers, even same MB and CPU


----------



## ZeVo

Any update info on the DVI issues people have been having? Specifically with the G1? Mine works with a single monitor, but connecting the other with a DVI cable results in it having a black screen. Any solution for this?


----------



## error-id10t

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *battleaxe*
> 
> No, but at the same clocks your scores are higher than mine by quite a bit. My max at the above clocks was 13400 GPU score in Firestrike.
> 
> Kinda makes me want to load up Win8 now. I have had a copy for several months but just haven't had the need to bother with it. Until now, I am temped...


What's your firmware/vBIOS? I haven't confirmed but "believe" that the 2F version is slower than the 1F (84.04.1F.00.FC) clock for clock.


----------



## battleaxe

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *error-id10t*
> 
> What's your firmware/vBIOS? I haven't confirmed but "believe" that the 2F version is slower than the 1F (84.04.1F.00.FC) clock for clock.


Bios on the GPU or the motherboard?

Mine ends in 4D

kinda strange...


----------



## error-id10t

Sorry, on the card itself


----------



## battleaxe

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *error-id10t*
> 
> Sorry, on the card itself


GPU-Z shows the BIOS version ends in 4D where you said 2F would be. So, IDK

I mean I'm really happy with the card. But was curious about the difference. Mine runs at low volts too, so might just be the BIOS as you mentioned causing it.


----------



## error-id10t

Ignore the ending part. For comparison what I meant:

My original BIOS: 84.04.1F.00.FC (which I believe to be faster clock for clock)
My current BIOS: 84.04.2F.00.80 (this allows higher clocks at least for me)


----------



## battleaxe

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *error-id10t*
> 
> Ignore the ending part. For comparison what I meant:
> 
> My original BIOS: 84.04.1F.00.FC (which I believe to be faster clock for clock)
> My current BIOS: 84.04.2F.00.80 (this allows higher clocks at least for me)


84.04.28.00.4D that's mine.









Well, that settles it. I'm modding my BIOS then.


----------



## InHartWeTrust

How bright of a blue is the LED on the Gigabyte cards? I bought two thinking I could adjust the LED color but it turns out I can't, and my case is all white LEDs with red accents (i.e. blue will look terrible). I know there is a way to adjust the brightness, etc. on the LED...so I am curious if there is there a way to adjust it down to where it looks blueish-white instead of that bright, bold blue?

If not, I guess I will have two unopened G1's for sale because I will be looking to switch over to the MSI instead


----------



## battleaxe

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *InHartWeTrust*
> 
> How bright of a blue is the LED on the Gigabyte cards? I bought two thinking I could adjust the LED color but it turns out I can't, and my case is all white LEDs with red accents (i.e. blue will look terrible). I know there is a way to adjust the brightness, etc. on the LED...so I am curious if there is there a way to adjust it down to where it looks blueish-white instead of that bright, bold blue?
> 
> If not, I guess I will have two unopened G1's for sale because I will be looking to switch over to the MSI instead


Unplug them or mod them to whatever color you want. Mod voids warranty though I guess.


----------



## hhuey5

simple questions for my fyi

* all gtx 970 have some form of coil whine but gigabyte g1 is the quietest?
* evga sc atx 2 is not as good as gigabyte g1?

do you think in a few months they will lick the roll out problems?

is the dif between 970 n 960 is like 4k vs 2k? as well as diff gpu chip?
so for the extra 80 dollars 970 g1 is the better buy compared to 960 or 980


----------



## shilka

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *hhuey5*
> 
> simple questions for my fyi
> 
> * all gtx 970 have some form of coil whine but gigabyte g1 is the quietest?
> * evga sc atx 2 is not as good as gigabyte g1?
> 
> do you think in a few months they will lick the roll out problems?
> 
> is the dif between 970 n 960 is like 4k vs 2k? as well as diff gpu chip?
> so for the extra 80 dollars 970 g1 is the better buy compared to 960 or 980


Gigabyte G1 Gaming is not the most quiet GTX 970 i dont know who is going around saying that but its flatout wrong.
I have 2 of them and quiet they are not.


----------



## hhuey5

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *shilka*
> 
> Gigabyte G1 Gaming is not the most quiet GTX 970 i dont know who is going around saying that but its flatout wrong.
> I have 2 of them and quiet they are not.


yeah thats the same reaction I made to corsair liq cooler pumps; the computer sounds like the server room w/o the ac
no wonder one wears headphones to enjoy the gaming experience


----------



## shilka

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *hhuey5*
> 
> yeah thats the same reaction I made to corsair liq cooler pumps; the computer sounds like the server room w/o the ac
> no wonder one wears headphones to enjoy the gaming experience


Corsair CLC AIO coolers are overrated and overhyped they are really not as good as they have been hyped up to be.
I can speak from first hand experience i have had two of them myself.

Stick to a good air cooler, its often just as good or better costs less and is way more quiet


----------



## InHartWeTrust

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *battleaxe*
> 
> Unplug them or mod them to whatever color you want. Mod voids warranty though I guess.


I don't have a solder gun or know anyone who does/can do it for me, unfortunately. I suppose I will have to look into a return, if not I will just turn the LEDs off.


----------



## ruggercb

Broke 18k with two ASUS STRIXs. +200 mem, +200 clock, stock bios and voltages.

http://www.3dmark.com/3dm/5063396


----------



## hhuey5

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *shilka*
> 
> Stick to a good air cooler, its often just as good or better costs less and is way more quiet


I'm scared if king kong will break the cpu neck
I think I once saw AC looking like a Jet Engine, add caption "Add jet fuel here"


----------



## StenioMoreira

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ruggercb*
> 
> Broke 18k with two ASUS STRIXs. +200 mem, +200 clock, stock bios and voltages.
> 
> http://www.3dmark.com/3dm/5063396


what vottage you on? and sure you got mod bios right bcz stock strix are the worst


----------



## GrimDoctor

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *StenioMoreira*
> 
> what vottage you on? and sure you got mod bios right bcz stock strix are the worst


He says stock and I believe it. I know most are on the G1 train but the Strix is quite impressive, mine has pleasantly surprised me.


----------



## ruggercb

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *StenioMoreira*
> 
> what vottage you on? and sure you got mod bios right bcz stock strix are the worst




I'm not brave enough to fuss with BIOS's.


----------



## StenioMoreira

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *GrimDoctor*
> 
> He says stock and I believe it. I know most are on the G1 train but the Strix is quite impressive, mine has pleasantly surprised me.


no lol i always believe Asus is better and this is from experience, but not always at first as Asus ussualy hard locks the cards back a little before Evga and ect. so im thinking he just did something with tweaks to make Asus free like other


----------



## Nicholars

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *hhuey5*
> 
> simple questions for my fyi
> 
> * all gtx 970 have some form of coil whine but gigabyte g1 is the quietest?
> * evga sc atx 2 is not as good as gigabyte g1?
> 
> do you think in a few months they will lick the roll out problems?
> 
> is the dif between 970 n 960 is like 4k vs 2k? as well as diff gpu chip?
> so for the extra 80 dollars 970 g1 is the better buy compared to 960 or 980


I had 2 G1's one was loud the other was pretty quiet, Now I have an asus strix and it is about the same as the quiet G1 except a less annoying buzzing noise and better sounding fans (the G1 made some crazy high pitched noises sometimes) I sent it back to the shop and they told me there was no buzzing or problems with the card and I had to pay a fee, when the card BLATANTLY buzzed / whined loudly!


----------



## StenioMoreira

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Nicholars*
> 
> I had 2 G1's one was loud the other was pretty quiet, Now I have an asus strix and it is about the same as the quiet G1 except a less annoying buzzing noise and better sounding fans (the G1 made some crazy high pitched noises sometimes) I sent it back to the shop and they told me there was no buzzing or problems with the card and I had to pay a fee, when the card BLATANTLY buzzed / whined loudly!


Asus is the best quality cards lol sorry for your experience







Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ruggercb*
> 
> 
> 
> I'm not brave enough to fuss with BIOS's.


Hey im pretty sure you CPU is main reason for your score being so drastically higher than most. every other eye catching score out there is on those beastly CPU's and like i said they get your scores with not the greatest Gpu clocks... lol now that i look at it they dont seem beastly but maybe its the cores


----------



## jlhawn

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *hhuey5*
> 
> simple questions for my fyi
> 
> * all gtx 970 have some form of coil whine but gigabyte g1 is the quietest?
> * evga sc atx 2 is not as good as gigabyte g1?
> 
> do you think in a few months they will lick the roll out problems?
> 
> is the dif between 970 n 960 is like 4k vs 2k? as well as diff gpu chip?
> so for the extra 80 dollars 970 g1 is the better buy compared to 960 or 980


my Gigabyte G1 Gaming GTX 970 is very quiet and has no coil whine,
I can hear my Noctua fans over my graphics card fans. I have had mine since Oct 6


----------



## ZeVo

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ZeVo*
> 
> Any update info on the DVI issues people have been having? Specifically with the G1? Mine works with a single monitor, but connecting the other with a DVI cable results in it having a black screen. Any solution for this?


Well, I just tried with another monitor and it seemed to work fine, so either the cable is bad or the monitor is. Glad I don't have to return the card, it's not that quiet but it OCs like a champ.


----------



## Russ369

Im fairly certain that all 970's have coil whine, even if its considered to be so quiet its barely audible, just the way its built im thinking... I have seen 5 970's, 3 of which were different manufacturers, all had coil whine some louder than others...


----------



## DustDevil

If I have coil whine in mine I definitely cant hear them. I am not the most adept of listeners so hard for me to tell.


----------



## jlhawn

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Russ369*
> 
> Im fairly certain that all 970's have coil whine, even if its considered to be so quiet its barely audible, just the way its built im thinking... I have seen 5 970's, 3 of which were different manufacturers, all had coil whine some louder than others...


well my system sits 26 inches away from me on top of my desk and even if I remove the side panel I cannot hear any coil whine
from it, I have had my wife listen, 2 of my friends, my daughter and her husband and none of us hear any odd noise or whine,
all we hear are the normal Noctua case fans. I'm not saying any of you are not hearing coil whine


----------



## hhuey5

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ZeVo*
> 
> Any update info on the DVI issues people have been having? Specifically with the G1? Mine works with a single monitor, but connecting the other with a DVI cable results in it having a black screen. Any solution for this?


there are three types of DVI
DVI-A(nalog)
DVI-D(igital)
DVI-I (Digital n Analog)

each card gives only two of the three, if you need another one of the three then you need a displayport adapter or another video card

I'm getting a displayport to hdmi/dvi/vga adapter but I'm not sure which of the three dvi it is, I'm presuming its either D or I not A


----------



## Hequaqua

My MSI has no coil whine. I can't even hear it during gaming or benchmarking. I use a custom curve when gaming, etc. So I don't think it ever gets over 68% usage.

If I turn it up to 100%, I can hear it, but no whine that I'm aware of. I'm about 1M from my tower.


----------



## Hequaqua

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *hhuey5*
> 
> there are three types of DVI
> DVI-A(nalog)
> DVI-D(igital)
> DVI-I (Digital n Analog)
> 
> each card gives only two of the three, if you need another one of the three then you need a displayport adapter or another video card
> 
> I'm getting a displayport to hdmi/dvi/vga adapter but I'm not sure which of the three dvi it is, I'm presuming its either D or I not A


3 Types but 5 Pin configurations.

I didn't pay attention to the pins....ordered a DVI-I cable and the monitor was a DVI-D....lmao


----------



## jlhawn

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Hequaqua*
> 
> My MSI has no coil whine. I can't even hear it during gaming or benchmarking. I use a custom curve when gaming, etc. So I don't think it ever gets over 68% usage.
> 
> If I turn it up to 100%, I can hear it, but no whine that I'm aware of. I'm about 1M from my tower.


I use the auto fan feature on my G1 Gaming as it never goes over 68c, but just to hear them I moved the fan slider in Afterburner to 100% the first day I installed it and could hear a slight but pleasant fan sound, unlike my very loud blower fan gpu's in the past.


----------



## cyph3rz

My MSI doesn't have any coil whine either. I can hear whine only when I'm exiting valley, heaven, and when I ran Windows Experience Index but that's it.


----------



## hhuey5

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Hequaqua*
> 
> 3 Types but 5 Pin configurations.
> 
> I didn't pay attention to the pins....ordered a DVI-I cable and the monitor was a DVI-D....lmao


Whats nice about any cable they pass thru on all pins and its your video card and monitor who needs to be on the same pin configuration

Does dual link mean its two ports in one? I've seen on my pentium 4 video card a splitter for dual monitors

So now you know the issue in detail you can rectify the dual display issues, right?

Maybe one day I'll go with dual hdmi displays rather than to deal with DVI headaches

I'm not sure how desktops workout the touch display compared to laptops
As far as I read its all done thru the hdmi interface and thats fine with simple systems like DELL

but I doubt the high end gaming graphics cards would bother to deal with touch screens
so it looks like touch would be implement on my 4790K and the touch display
rather than on a gtx 970 card

did I get that right?


----------



## ZeVo

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *hhuey5*
> 
> there are three types of DVI
> DVI-A(nalog)
> DVI-D(igital)
> DVI-I (Digital n Analog)
> 
> each card gives only two of the three, if you need another one of the three then you need a displayport adapter or another video card
> 
> I'm getting a displayport to hdmi/dvi/vga adapter but I'm not sure which of the three dvi it is, I'm presuming its either D or I not A


Yup, dumb me. The second monitor is dual link DVI-I and I tried using a single link DVI-D. Thanks for the clearing up though, I appreciate it.


----------



## error-id10t

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ruggercb*
> 
> 
> 
> I'm not brave enough to fuss with BIOS's.


Up _something_ so you crack 25K for GPU

http://www.3dmark.com/compare/fs/3477405/fs/3254806


----------



## hhuey5

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ZeVo*
> 
> Yup, dumb me. The second monitor is dual link DVI-I and I tried using a single link DVI-D. Thanks for the clearing up though, I appreciate it.


Wait till dumb me figures out how to understand what display combinations the 970 G1 has in reference to my old tech monitors
gosh cabling and adapters can be expensive

thanks for the three of us sharing info on the subject


----------



## ZeVo

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *hhuey5*
> 
> Wait till dumb me figures out how to understand what display combinations the 970 G1 has in reference to my old tech monitors
> gosh cabling and adapters can be expensive
> 
> thanks for the three of us sharing info on the subject


Right, haha. I've always used HDMI, rarely used DVI so no wonder I derped. Here I was thinking I had to return the sucker, but she's staying with me.









EDIT: Also, what BIOS version you guys have? I just looked in Inspector and shows 84.04.2F.00.81 [MODIFIED]. I'm assuming the modified was to lower the fan speed at idle or what? At least I thought I read something like that...


----------



## Hequaqua

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ZeVo*
> 
> Right, haha. I've always used HDMI, rarely used DVI so no wonder I derped. Here I was thinking I had to return the sucker, but she's staying with me.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> EDIT: Also, what BIOS version you guys have? I just looked in Inspector and shows 84.04.2F.00.81 [MODIFIED]. I'm assuming the modified was to lower the fan speed at idle or what? At least I thought I read something like that...


Mine is MSI....the Bios is 84.04.1F.00.F1 though....lol


----------



## GrimDoctor

My Strix has no Coil Whine when using the computer normally, gaming or otherwise, but when I run 3DMark 11 and click "Run Benchmarks" it screams like crazy with coil whine - I checked some vids to compare the sound and it's definitely coil whine.

Is this something to worry about or organise a replacement? It is fine during most tasks, including video rendering, just not benchmarking. I've not encountered this issue before.


----------



## Xoriam

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *GrimDoctor*
> 
> My Strix has no Coil Whine when using the computer normally, gaming or otherwise, but when I run 3DMark 11 and click "Run Benchmarks" it screams like crazy with coil whine - I checked some vids to compare the sound and it's definitely coil whine.
> 
> Is this something to worry about or organise a replacement? It is fine during most tasks, including video rendering, just not benchmarking. I've not encountered this issue before.


How long have you had it, and how bad is it?

Coil whine can diminish or even disapear completely after a period of time.

Leaving a bench running for an extended period of time can help speed up the process.


----------



## GrimDoctor

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Xoriam*
> 
> How long have you had it, and how bad is it?
> 
> Coil whine can diminish or even disapear completely after a period of time.
> 
> Leaving a bench running for an extended period of time can help speed up the process.


I've had it for about a month. When it whines it on the terrible end of the scale and loud enough to hear from another room.


----------



## Xoriam

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *GrimDoctor*
> 
> I've had it for about a month. When it whines it on the terrible end of the scale and loud enough to hear from another room.


WOW ok...
another room??








You might want to see if you can RMA that....


----------



## Ctsvnino

Evgga gtx 970 few acx 2.0 or evga gtx 970 sc acx2.0? My local micro center has ftw in stock I might return the sc one.


----------



## GrimDoctor

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Xoriam*
> 
> WOW ok...
> another room??
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You might want to see if you can RMA that....


I've read about "running in" a card to quiet whining down but not the other way around like this. Have you or anyone else?


----------



## The Nano

PNY 970 coming tomorrow (I hope...). Anxious to see how its like


----------



## Xoriam

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *GrimDoctor*
> 
> I've read about "running in" a card to quiet whining down but not the other way around like this. Have you or anyone else?


Getting louder, me personally I've never seen it. ever.
Only quieting.

But someone else might have.


----------



## kuzotronic

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *error-id10t*
> 
> Up _something_ so you crack 25K for GPU
> 
> http://www.3dmark.com/compare/fs/3477405/fs/3254806


That's some great scores, man) Noticed that you're using a tad older version of 3dmark and SysInfo

Do you mind running 3dmark11 and Fire strike at 1532/7600, please? Still trying to figure out what's wrong with my system, hehe

Here're mine for comparison:

http://www.3dmark.com/3dm11/9135821

http://www.3dmark.com/3dm/5068608?


----------



## mauley

I have had to RMA my MSi card due to a very annoying electrical buzzing sound while gaming.

I tried the fans on their own outside of gaming by increasing the speed each time by 10 to see if it was the fans. They were fine. Only while gaming and benching did I notice the buzzing sound coming directly from the card itself.

Too add to that I had random black pixels flashing on my screen while browsing the internet. This is at stock clocks by the way.


----------



## schoolofmonkey

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mauley*
> 
> I have had to RMA my MSi card due to a very annoying electrical buzzing sound while gaming.


Ah yes Coil Whine.
This has been my enemy for the best part of a year, 7x GTX780ti, 2x GTX970, and 2x GTX980 of different brands and models.
Got a whole Youtube channel filled with recordings of most of the cards.

Now my GTX980 G1 Gaming has got it too, I've learnt to live with it.
You could RMA cards till the cow's come home, you'll probably find they will all buzz/whine

.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mauley*
> 
> Too add to that I had random black pixels flashing on my screen while browsing the internet. This is at stock clocks by the way.


This would be a good reason to RMA though, but you'll probably find the next card will buzz too...


----------



## civerol

I got a question about DSR. This is maybe the gtx 970 owner club, but since I have two 970's I would like to ask, if it is normal for DSR that if you use 4k and have Vsync ON that the fps are capped to 60fps even though you have a 144hz display? It seems to be because of 4k nor? Since 1440p has the expected 144fps cap. (I myself find that 18% smoothness is perfect for 1440p and 4k)


----------



## GrimDoctor

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *schoolofmonkey*
> 
> Ah yes Coil Whine.
> This has been my enemy for the best part of a year, 7x GTX780ti, 2x GTX970, and 2x GTX980 of different brands and models.
> Got a whole Youtube channel filled with recordings of most of the cards.
> 
> Now my GTX980 G1 Gaming has got it too, I've learnt to live with it.
> You could RMA cards till the cow's come home, you'll probably find they will all buzz/whine
> 
> .
> This would be a good reason to RMA though, but you'll probably find the next card will buzz too...


You've been through some cards I see! Sorry to hear. I'm in an unusual situation where my card is pretty good in regard to coil whine for gaming and rendering but when I try benching it whines quite incredibly, enough to hear from another room.

Have you experienced or know of experiences like this?


----------



## mauley

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *schoolofmonkey*
> 
> Ah yes Coil Whine.
> This has been my enemy for the best part of a year, 7x GTX780ti, 2x GTX970, and 2x GTX980 of different brands and models.
> Got a whole Youtube channel filled with recordings of most of the cards.
> 
> Now my GTX980 G1 Gaming has got it too, I've learnt to live with it.
> You could RMA cards till the cow's come home, you'll probably find they will all buzz/whine
> 
> .
> This would be a good reason to RMA though, but you'll probably find the next card will buzz too...


Just got back from Aria where I got my card from. They tested it and found that it wasn't coil wine but an electrical fault of some kind. they were great and immediately refunded me so I bought the Gigabyte G1 Gaming instead.

Coil whine I can live with but that was completely something else. I could hear the noise from outside my room.


----------



## schoolofmonkey

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *GrimDoctor*
> 
> Have you experienced or know of experiences like this?


Prior to upgrading mt GTX670 SLi to the GTX780ti I'd never heard it before.
But I also never had to have my house so quiet (had a baby).

Though once I first heard it I started testing all the cards in the house, even my sons HD7750 which I'd used at one stage had it if you put your ear next to the card.
It just seems higher end cards suffer from it the most.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mauley*
> 
> Coil whine I can live with but that was completely something else. I could hear the noise from outside my room.


Yeah that's a lot louder than the standard electric buzz/coil whine, it shouldn't be that loud at all, I can only hear mine when the room is dead silent, and that's because my tower is on my desk 2 foot from my head.


----------



## Luck100

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Luck100*
> 
> Sign me up to the club please...had these for a few weeks but I forgot to actually join. Very happy so far with these cards, a big step up from 670 SLI. Not as quiet as I was hoping but they do run nice and cool - low 60's for both cards even when I loop Firestrike for 10 minutes.


Do I need to throw any other info to get added to the owner's club?

Just over 24,000 points on the firestrike graphics score. That was clocked at +143 core, +300 mem, 112% power limit. Stock BIOS. It gets through the bench no problem with those clocks but I start getting color flashes if I loop firestrike continuously.
http://www.3dmark.com/fs/3371788

Basically no coil whine with these cards. I can just barely hear something on loading screens if I turn down all my other fans and the room is dead silent. My 670's were definitely louder in the same situation.


----------



## yordan159753

Hi everyone. I just want to ask why my card crashes when it's OC-ed and I run a game that doesn't use much gpu like insurgency? The OC is stable in AC unity, FC4, crysis 3, Ryse son of rome and so on, but in a game that uses like 18% gpu and it doesn't even boost to more than 1000mhz (runs at 1503 when under serious load) it crashes.


----------



## Hequaqua

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *yordan159753*
> 
> Hi everyone. I just want to ask why my card crashes when it's OC-ed and I run a game that doesn't use much gpu like insurgency? The OC is stable in AC unity, FC4, crysis 3, Ryse son of rome and so on, but in a game that uses like 18% gpu and it doesn't even boost to more than 1000mhz (runs at 1503 when under serious load) it crashes.


So it's just the one game, and you are OC'ing the GPU while playing it?

If so, try just the defaults on your GPU and see if it still crashes. It sounds like it's a conflict between that particular game and your GPU, if everything else runs fine. You can go into your 3D settings for your card, and look at the settings for that game. It could be something in there.

Try that card at the defaults and see what happens.


----------



## Nicholars

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jlhawn*
> 
> well my system sits 26 inches away from me on top of my desk and even if I remove the side panel I cannot hear any coil whine
> from it, I have had my wife listen, 2 of my friends, my daughter and her husband and none of us hear any odd noise or whine,
> all we hear are the normal Noctua case fans. I'm not saying any of you are not hearing coil whine


Try running windows experience or any benchmark at 200fps+ like sky diver with vsync off I guarantee they will whine a bit, pretty sure all 970's buzz but some louder than others, the buzzing does not bother me as long as it is not high pitched or whining. If some actually don't buzz then I must have got pretty unlucky as I went through 4 in total and they all buzzed. I think some people just have loud PC's and do not notice,


----------



## SynchroSCP

The EVGA's I had whined a bit at first but seemed to go away after a couple days, the MSI's I switched to (more for waterblocks than anything) have zero whine at all no matter how hard I run them.


----------



## yordan159753

On defaults it runs fine. Only games that don't tax my gpu and make it run at lowwer clocks. I just played for an hour and no crashes on defaults


----------



## Hequaqua

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *yordan159753*
> 
> On defaults it runs fine. Only games that don't tax my gpu and make it run at lowwer clocks. I just played for an hour and no crashes on defaults


But you are to OC in the other games and it doesn't crash? Odd.

What driver version are you using?

Stock Bios?


----------



## jlhawn

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *yordan159753*
> 
> Hi everyone. I just want to ask why my card crashes when it's OC-ed and I run a game that doesn't use much gpu like insurgency? The OC is stable in AC unity, FC4, crysis 3, Ryse son of rome and so on, but in a game that uses like 18% gpu and it doesn't even boost to more than 1000mhz (runs at 1503 when under serious load) it crashes.


I have one game that uses more cpu than gpu and I have to run the game with the factory overclock, if I run it with my 1529mhz overclock
I get a TDR (gpu driver crash) all my other games/programs run fine with my factory overclock and my overclock of 1529mhz.
so I would say it's normal and I just don't worry about.


----------



## Nicholars

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SynchroSCP*
> 
> The EVGA's I had whined a bit at first but seemed to go away after a couple days, the MSI's I switched to (more for waterblocks than anything) have zero whine at all no matter how hard I run them.


But they buzz though? Not whine but buzz...


----------



## Nicholars

Elite pro tip - If you have a sound insulated case and still find some noise annoying eg. GPU fans and buzzing at load, buy some noise insulating foam and put it on the wall behind the PC, or a pillow if you are a cheapskate, however much you soundproof your case a lot of noise will still come out the back and bounce off the wall so insulating it makes a big difference to the noise. I Went on a bit of a noise silencing mission with my new PC recently, bought all quiet fans and components and even added more insulation to the fractal R4 and wall behind it, result = silence at idle and barely audible at load


----------



## yordan159753

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Hequaqua*
> 
> But you are to OC in the other games and it doesn't crash? Odd.
> 
> What driver version are you using?
> 
> Stock Bios?


Stock bios, I have OC in all other games that are demanding and benefit from OC and it doesn't crash.


----------



## Hequaqua

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *yordan159753*
> 
> Stock bios, I have OC in all other games that are demanding and benefit from OC and it doesn't crash.


Odd is all I can say.

It's beyond my pay scale at this point. lol

I'm sure someone will come along that can offer some help.


----------



## muhd86

Can we quad slo asus 970 strix

Sent from my LG-390L 64gb


----------



## SynchroSCP

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Nicholars*
> 
> But they buzz though? Not whine but buzz...


no, haven't noticed a buzz out of them


----------



## PureBlackFire

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SynchroSCP*
> 
> no, haven't noticed a buzz out of them


same here. had an evga ftw the first sound I heard when i powered on the pc was loud coil whine from the gpu. the fans on it also didn't work and the card got buning hot to the touch. the msi gaming hasn't made a hint of coil whine so far. and the fans work.


----------



## 24Valvole

I haven't heard any coil whine from my G1. Maybe the fan noise is masking it? The funny thing is mine is an open box that was returned to Micro Center for "loud noise." Maybe the previous owner didn't like the fan noise?


----------



## reg66

my G1 Gaming has zero coil whine, even when stressing it. or i just can't hear it

(in response to hhuey5). and yes, my case is very quiet and the GPU fans are turned down to 950rpm


----------



## mauley

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *muhd86*
> 
> Can we quad slo asus 970 strix
> 
> Sent from my LG-390L 64gb


The GTX 970 only supports 3-way SLI. The GTX 980 can do quad SLI.


----------



## ruggercb

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *error-id10t*
> 
> Up _something_ so you crack 25K for GPU
> 
> http://www.3dmark.com/compare/fs/3477405/fs/3254806


At stock voltages, I can't up the speed without it crashing; I can, however, up the memory speed. I don't ordinarily run my CPU that fast either. Generally I run it at 3.6 ghz and get around 17k in firestrike.

I run both at stock voltages; I'm all about power AND efficiency if possible.


----------



## TahoeDust

I just got my stepup approved from EVGA. I am upgrading my two EVGA SSC 970s to EVGA FTW 970s. The cooler is supposed to be a better design and it is only costing me $40 to upgrade both cards.


----------



## AngryGoldfish

To pick up a G1 Gaming 970 with a coupon code or not...

I really would like to upgrade my CPU cooler and add custom sleeved cables as well though...


----------



## jlhawn

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *AngryGoldfish*
> 
> To pick up a G1 Gaming 970 with a coupon code or not...
> 
> I really would like to upgrade my CPU cooler and add custom sleeved cables as well though...


buy the GPU. you know you want it and you really need it, it's calling you.
see, it's saying buy me angrygoldfish buy me.


----------



## Xoriam

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jlhawn*
> 
> buy the GPU. you know you want it and you really need it, it's calling you.
> see, it's saying buy me angrygoldfish buy me.


Bought mine, will be here in 2 days


----------



## AIIE

I replaced the MSI GTX970 4GD5T OC with the Asus GTX970 OC (Strix). The MSI GTX970 Gaming was out of stock. And now I read reviews and again... Looks like Asus GTX970 is a bad model while MSI GTX970 Gaming is a good one. Everybody says that the Asus has a very bad cooler, very bad perfromance, very hot VRM etc. Should I wait and replace it with the MSI GTX970 Gaming?


----------



## PureBlackFire

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *AIIE*
> 
> I replaced the MSI GTX970 4GD5T OC with the Asus GTX970 OC (Strix). The MSI GTX970 Gaming was out of stock. And now I read reviews and again... Looks like Asus GTX970 is a bad model while MSI GTX970 Gaming is a good one. Everybody says that the Asus has a very bad cooler, very bad perfromance, very hot VRM etc. Should I wait and replace it with the MSI GTX970 Gaming?


I don't think you have much to worry about. in any case, do research on the cards *before* you buy them.


----------



## AIIE

I read reviews all days but still can't find the best card...


----------



## jlhawn

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Xoriam*
> 
> Bought mine, will be here in 2 days


----------



## AngryGoldfish

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *AIIE*
> 
> I read reviews all days but still can't find the best card...


It's because there is none. There are certainly cards that are better for specific tasks, but the Strix is a perfectly good card. Of the main four or five:

G1 Gaming for overclocking and temperatures
MSI Gaming for overall package, including silence and solid overclocking
Strix for looks, low power draw and silence
eVGA for excellent customer support
Palit for best value for money and miniature size

edit: Just put the order down for a G1 Gaming and a couple of extra fans for additional airflow.


----------



## Sabertooth365

00003.png 2663k .png file


i´m a bit bias but gotta say the Gigabyte G1 is doing the job nicely









different overclocks giving different scores in benchmarks. ie one setting might give a good score in valley but not so good in firestrike and vice versa.... cant work it out. ??? any clues anyone


----------



## shilka

I spent a lot of time testing the Gigabyte G1 Gaming and while its not the most quiet GTX 970 it runs pretty cool and its bloody fast.
http://www.overclock.net/t/1530534/gigabyte-gtx-970-g1-gaming-review-with-benchmarks#post_23281822


----------



## GrimDoctor

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *AIIE*
> 
> I replaced the MSI GTX970 4GD5T OC with the Asus GTX970 OC (Strix). The MSI GTX970 Gaming was out of stock. And now I read reviews and again... Looks like Asus GTX970 is a bad model while MSI GTX970 Gaming is a good one. Everybody says that the Asus has a very bad cooler, very bad perfromance, very hot VRM etc. Should I wait and replace it with the MSI GTX970 Gaming?


None of that is true. If 1500 on air with lower power consumption and the least noise is bad then call me crazy.

Sorry mate but in earlier posts and this one you've said everything is bad. I don't know where you're getting your information.


----------



## Xoriam

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jlhawn*


Actually got 2 arriving, not both same brand since they are for diffrent PCs, but I'm going to try some SLI benching too.


----------



## Xoriam

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *AIIE*
> 
> I replaced the MSI GTX970 4GD5T OC with the Asus GTX970 OC (Strix). The MSI GTX970 Gaming was out of stock. And now I read reviews and again... Looks like Asus GTX970 is a bad model while MSI GTX970 Gaming is a good one. Everybody says that the Asus has a very bad cooler, very bad perfromance, very hot VRM etc. Should I wait and replace it with the MSI GTX970 Gaming?


Yeah this is not true, the one with the "bad cooler" is the EVGA one, and not all of them turn out bad either.


----------



## Cannonkill

hey guys is it weird that i get better performance out of a 1499 clock then a 1570 clock on a msi g4 card. both are at 8k on mem, playing bf4 on ultra.


----------



## hhuey5

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ZeVo*
> 
> Right, haha. I've always used HDMI, rarely used DVI so no wonder I derped. Here I was thinking I had to return the sucker, but she's staying with me.


more to the dvi knowledge; gosh know anyone with really expensive dvi monitors must be over 1000 in its hay day
Quote:


> So what does dual link actually mean? "Dual Link" DVI use two TMDS digital signal transmitters and 8 wires to send data, while "single link" uses one TMDS digital signal transmitter and 4 wires. The Dual link DVI effectively doubles the power of transmission and provides an increase of refresh rates and signal quality. Specifically a DVI single link 60-Hz LCD can display a resolution of 1920 x 1200, while a DVI dual link 60-Hz LCD can display a resolution of 2560 x 1600.


----------



## Xoriam

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Cannonkill*
> 
> hey guys is it weird that i get better performance out of a 1499 clock then a 1570 clock on a msi g4 card. both are at 8k on mem, playing bf4 on ultra.


Sure, you're probably reaching your limits, or not giving it enough voltage. so it's throttling.


----------



## GrimDoctor

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Cannonkill*
> 
> hey guys is it weird that i get better performance out of a 1499 clock then a 1570 clock on a msi g4 card. both are at 8k on mem, playing bf4 on ultra.


A few firestrike benches in the top 30 threads are showing exactly that


----------



## Cannonkill

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Xoriam*
> 
> Sure, you're probably reaching your limits, or not giving it enough voltage. so it's throttling.


well its running at max voltage and sits in the mid to high 50s at 60% fan speed


----------



## Xoriam

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Cannonkill*
> 
> well its running at max voltage and sits in the mid to high 50s at 60% fan speed


You could always do a TDP bios mod.
Do you have power limit % turned up?


----------



## Cannonkill

ya its at 120%
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Xoriam*
> 
> You could always do a TDP bios mod.
> Do you have power limit % turned up?


----------



## AIIE

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *GrimDoctor*
> 
> None of that is true.


Probably, it is not true, i just worry too much about every piece of hardware that I bough. But I found some threads and reviews about Strix.

Btw, I read about hot VRM on Strix from your thread...
http://www.overclock.net/t/1528395/help-asus-gtx-970-strix-vrm-92

People worry about overall high temps:
http://www.tomshardware.co.uk/answers/id-2351114/asus-gtx-970-strix-idle-temp.html

OC limitations:
http://www.tomshardware.co.uk/answers/id-2319664/overclocking-asus-gtx-970-strix.html

Stock performance is not so good as for the MSI GTX 970 Gaming:
http://techreport.com/review/27203/geforce-gtx-970-cards-from-msi-and-asus-reviewed/3


----------



## GrimDoctor

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *AIIE*
> 
> Probably, it is not true, i just worry too much about every piece of hardware that I bough. But I found some threads and reviews about Strix.
> 
> Btw, I read about hot VRM on Strix from your thread...
> http://www.overclock.net/t/1528395/help-asus-gtx-970-strix-vrm-92
> 
> People worry about overall high temps:
> http://www.tomshardware.co.uk/answers/id-2351114/asus-gtx-970-strix-idle-temp.html
> 
> OC limitations:
> http://www.tomshardware.co.uk/answers/id-2319664/overclocking-asus-gtx-970-strix.html
> 
> Stock performance is not so good as for the MSI GTX 970 Gaming:
> http://techreport.com/review/27203/geforce-gtx-970-cards-from-msi-and-asus-reviewed/3


In my thread I wasn't sure but doing some research it was normal. Also considering I've pushed the card to the limit it make more sense again.

The comments in that post are from people guessing about the card, not using it.

The value differences in those reviews are very very minor.

They can go over 1500, just, but there isn't enough power to sustain it efficiently. The card wasn't designed for that anyway hence it has one 8 pin.

The fans kick in a little too late IMO particularly if pushing the card hard so a simple fan curve adjustment sorts that and it makes sense to adjust that along with OC setting when you think about it.


----------



## battleaxe

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *reg66*
> 
> my G1 Gaming has zero coil whine, even when stressing it. or i just can't hear it
> 
> (in response to hhuey5). and yes, my case is very quiet and the GPU fans are turned down to 950rpm


Mine is the same. Very quiet. I have zero complaints about my G1 string GPU.








Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Cannonkill*
> 
> hey guys is it weird that i get better performance out of a 1499 clock then a 1570 clock on a msi g4 card. both are at 8k on mem, playing bf4 on ultra.


Mine doesn't do this, but I have seen a few now that do. Seems it might have something to do with BIOS. I can't be certain though until I flash one of the said BIOS on my card... seems legit though.


----------



## AIIE

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *GrimDoctor*
> 
> In my thread I wasn't sure but doing some research it was normal. Also considering I've pushed the card to the limit it make more sense again.
> 
> The comments in that post are from people guessing about the card, not using it.
> 
> The value differences in those reviews are very very minor.
> 
> They can go over 1500, just, but there isn't enough power to sustain it efficiently. The card wasn't designed for that anyway hence it has one 8 pin.
> 
> The fans kick in a little too late IMO particularly if pushing the card hard so a simple fan curve adjustment sorts that and it makes sense to adjust that along with OC setting when you think about it.


What about throttling? I hear that there is some. May it be an issue on heavy load (like playing a demanding game) on the stock clocks?

And does the ASUS GTX 970 Strix considered as an enthusiast level card? Is it in the top tier among the GTX 970?


----------



## GrimDoctor

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *AIIE*
> 
> What about throttling? I hear that there is some. May it be an issue on heavy load (like playing a demanding game) on the stock clocks?


Throttling happens on any card.
Stock clocks running games like ACU and DAI are fine in my experience on max settings.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *AIIE*
> 
> And does the ASUS GTX 970 Strix considered as an enthusiast level card? Is it in the top tier among the GTX 970?


Enthusiast level? I would say it is, but with efficiency in mind. Top tier? I would say it is. Seriously though if you want the absolute best numbers card you won't get it at this price point, maybe look at something like the Galax HOF if you have the dollars. Basically all the 970s are good in different ways, looks, performance, noise, efficiency, etc.


----------



## ZeVo

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *hhuey5*
> 
> more to the dvi knowledge; gosh know anyone with really expensive dvi monitors must be over 1000 in its hay day


Now here is the thing I don't get, I grabbed my dad's monitor which based off of those pictures has a dual link DVI-D connector, and using the only extra cable I have lying around, which is a single link DVI-D, worked. But the second and primary monitor I want to use is a dual link DVI-I. The cable didn't work. Is it because the cable is digital only while I is digital and analog? I am so stupid with cables it's unbelievable. And isn't it as far as single vs. dual goes, the main difference it allows for higher resolutions? Shouldn't it at least be showing something regardless, not a black screen?

Also besides that dumb issue, my 970 installed.


----------



## hhuey5

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ZeVo*
> 
> Now here is the thing I don't get, I grabbed my dad's monitor which based off of those pictures has a dual link DVI-D connector, and using the only extra cable I have lying around, which is a single link DVI-D, worked. But the second and primary monitor I want to use is a dual link DVI-I. The cable didn't work. Is it because the cable is digital only while I is digital and analog? I am so stupid with cables it's unbelievable. And isn't it as far as single vs. dual goes, the main difference it allows for higher resolutions? Shouldn't it at least be showing something regardless, not a black screen?


nice air cooler lots of space in that tower

yeah that sounds right w extra single link DVI-D

perhaps the dual link dvi-I really means it can be either digital or analog but not both at hi-res
Quote:


> The 1148-series DVI video cable is a dual-link, DVI-I to DVI-I video cable which can transmit either a digital or an analog signal. This is the top dog of the DVI family, providing dual-link bandwith for maximum megahertz, highest image quality, and compatiblity with most any type of DVI connector.
> 
> This cable can be used to carry an analog signal (DVI-A, VGA) or a digital signal (DVI-D, HDMI). It cannot be used to convert a signal from a DVI-A/VGA to DVI-D/HDMI, or vice versa.
> 
> Both connectors are of type DVI-I Dual. We also stock DVI-D cables and DVI-A cables, if those are more suitable to your fancy.
> 
> Please note that some DataPro products, while listed in feet for consistency, are built in meter increments. As such, the actual length of the cable may be slightly longer than listed.
> 
> For help finding the right DVI cable, see our DVI Info and FAQ page.


gimme hdmi or give me death


----------



## hhuey5

perhaps coil whine is the combination of video card and power supply

perhaps if we list our equipment, [psu], [mb], [whine\no whine] we can understand which psu contribute to less coil whine

gosh is it perhaps the video card demand for power is stronger than the psu can supply it??
or the quality of the psu?


----------



## Xoriam

One of cards I own that whines, only whines through the sound card. (through the studio monitors) and only ocassionally.
But I'm pretty sure that has to do with the sound card being powered by firewire and not the GPU.


----------



## jlhawn

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *hhuey5*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> perhaps coil whine is the combination of video card and power supply
> 
> perhaps if we list our equipment, [psu], [mb], [whine\no whine] we can understand which psu contribute to less coil whine
> 
> gosh is it perhaps the video card demand for power is stronger than the psu can supply it??
> or the quality of the psu?


my complete system specs are in my sig, I get no coil whine.
you can use Rigbuilder top right of this screen to put your system specs in your sig.


----------



## hhuey5

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jlhawn*
> 
> my complete system specs are in my sig, I get no coil whine.
> you can use Rigbuilder top right of this screen to put your system specs in your sig.


u got a Corsair AX1200 which is a good psu to provide the 145 to 225 watts easily to (1 to 3) 970 g1


----------



## jlhawn

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *hhuey5*
> 
> u got a Corsair AX1200 which is a good psu to provide the 145 to 225 watts easily to (1 to 3) 970 g1


my AX1200 is left over from when I had 2 GTX 580's,







I have a new EVGA Super Nova G2 1000w
waiting to be installed in my new build in a couple months, which will have 2 GTX 970's.









and what the heck is wrong with my ears? I ran your video and I still can't hear coil whine.
I must have defective hearing.


----------



## ice445

Which 970 has the best custom cooler? The Gigabyte G1?


----------



## Nicholars

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SynchroSCP*
> 
> no, haven't noticed a buzz out of them


Have you tried running a game, turning the volume down and listening to the back of the card, I would be very surprised if it didn't buzz a bit. As I said I have had 4 and they all buzzed at varied volumes.


----------



## Nicholars

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *AIIE*
> 
> I replaced the MSI GTX970 4GD5T OC with the Asus GTX970 OC (Strix). The MSI GTX970 Gaming was out of stock. And now I read reviews and again... Looks like Asus GTX970 is a bad model while MSI GTX970 Gaming is a good one. Everybody says that the Asus has a very bad cooler, very bad perfromance, very hot VRM etc. Should I wait and replace it with the MSI GTX970 Gaming?


No the cooler is pretty much the same performance, the VRM has the same cooling and the ram has better cooling on the asus. So they are pretty much the same except the asus uses better VRM parts.


----------



## Nicholars

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Xoriam*
> 
> One of cards I own that whines, only whines through the sound card. (through the studio monitors) and only ocassionally.
> But I'm pretty sure that has to do with the sound card being powered by firewire and not the GPU.


I have this problem as well, let me know if you find a fix for it (other than buying an external DAC).


----------



## xelectroxwolfx

I currently have two gtx660s (non ti) in SLI will i see any performance increase with a gtx 970? mind posting some firestrike benches?


----------



## Xoriam

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *xelectroxwolfx*
> 
> I currently have two gtx660s (non ti) in SLI will i see any performance increase with a gtx 970? mind posting some firestrike benches?


Yeah I would think so. 660 is in the "medium" range.
970 is pretty much a 780ti in terms of performance.


----------



## ZeVo

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *hhuey5*
> 
> nice air cooler lots of space in that tower
> 
> yeah that sounds right w extra single link DVI-D
> 
> perhaps the dual link dvi-I really means it can be either digital or analog but not both at hi-res
> gimme hdmi or give me death


Right, haha. So do you think it is the fault of the cable? If so, should I just try to find a dual link DVI-I? And thank you for the kind words.


----------



## Xoriam

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Nicholars*
> 
> I have this problem as well, let me know if you find a fix for it (other than buying an external DAC).


The only solution would be an external power supply for the firewire audio device.
It doesn't make enough noise, and doesn't do it often enough for me to spend € on it though.

One thing you can do to alieviate it is, ( you have studio monitors I'm guessing?) on the backside of the monitors there is the gain control.
Turning the physical gain for the active speaker down results in a lower noise level.

Also purchasing balanced cables can help.


----------



## Nicholars

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Xoriam*
> 
> The only solution would be an external power supply for the firewire audio device.
> It doesn't make enough noise, and doesn't do it often enough for me to spend € on it though.
> 
> One thing you can do to alieviate it is, ( you have studio monitors I'm guessing?) on the backside of the monitors there is the gain control.
> Turning the physical gain for the active speaker down results in a lower noise level.
> 
> Also purchasing balanced cables can help.


No i have xonar STX connected to external amp / speakers, no buzzing at all through headphone jack, only from the RCA outs on the STX, could buy an external DAC but a good one is about £400.


----------



## Nicholars

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *xelectroxwolfx*
> 
> I currently have two gtx660s (non ti) in SLI will i see any performance increase with a gtx 970? mind posting some firestrike benches?


Yes you would mainly because of the 4gb RAM, one 970 is more than twice the speed of one GTX 660, so it would be faster as well.


----------



## awdrifter

MSI GTX 970 Gaming vram degradation?

I oc'd my card's vram to +400 (7800mhz), it was stable for more than half an hour of Firestrike Extreme. I was able to play a few hours of Dead Rising 3 on max settings. But when I tried to play Far Cry 4 it crashed, so I lowered the oc gradually, everytime I lower it by 10mhz I would be able to play the game for about 2 hours then it crashes. But I can't put it back to the original oc after the crash. Right now it's down to +370mhz and it still crashes within 10 minutes of Far Cry 4 when previously I can run +370 for hours. Is this degradation related to the ram chips in the back of the card not having heat sinks? Would sticking some ramsinks on it help? Thanks.


----------



## ice445

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *awdrifter*
> 
> MSI GTX 970 Gaming vram degradation?
> 
> I oc'd my card's vram to +400 (7800mhz), it was stable for more than half an hour of Firestrike Extreme. I was able to play a few hours of Dead Rising 3 on max settings. But when I tried to play Far Cry 4 it crashed, so I lowered the oc gradually, everytime I lower it by 10mhz I would be able to play the game for about 2 hours then it crashes. But I can't put it back to the original oc after the crash. Right now it's down to +370mhz and it still crashes within 10 minutes of Far Cry 4 when previously I can run +370 for hours. Is this degradation related to the ram chips in the back of the card not having heat sinks? Would sticking some ramsinks on it help? Thanks.


Far Cry 3/4's engine is notorious for finding weaknesses in VRAM overclocks. That's all. No way your RAM degraded that fast. It just wan't 100% stable to begin with.


----------



## hhuey5

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jlhawn*
> 
> my AX1200 is left over from when I had 2 GTX 580's,
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I have a new EVGA Super Nova G2 1000w
> waiting to be installed in my new build in a couple months, which will have 2 GTX 970's.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> and what the heck is wrong with my ears? I ran your video and I still can't hear coil whine.
> I must have defective hearing.


If u didn't hear it w turning up the volume thats ok u don't want to hear it any way

I read a review of your new psu and its a good choice
Quote:


> The (essentially) totally-quiet operation of the PSU cooling fan and the lack of any coil whine have been abundantly documented in other reviews and need not be dealt with again here.
> ....
> A JonnyGURU review made this salient observation: "EVGA tends to under-promise and over-deliver." For at least once in your life, discover what it's like to be overwhelmed with quality instead of hokum and to wallow in excellence. The next production run may not attain to the current production run, so grab this PSU now while it is still available.


In late 2011 n early 2012 there been reports of coil whine in the ax1200







my rm1000 makes the similar noise but I've been in server rooms its doesn't sound any different
i'd think that if one has other things running like a house hold fan or stereo on, some whine noises can be masked out

perhaps if someone invented a background noise silencer he'd make a lot of money w the coil whiners

i knew someone who worked in the airline repair industry, he can't hear a certain freq even w the hearing protection he wears
its too bad but it didn't affect his ability to play wind instruments

i'd dunno how long coil whine would bother me but hey even my laptop noisey air cooler bothers me at times
it has too be such a terrible sound to make me wanna pick up the source and smash it


----------



## awdrifter

Thanks for the info. I'm going to buy some ram sinks for the back side ram chips just to see if that helps with the vram overclock.

Also, is there any way to increase the vram voltage via bios mod or hard mod (preferably pencil mod)? I would only do this after getting the ram sinks of course.


----------



## GrimDoctor

@awdrifter, love the name man. My old drifting nickname was awdrift back when I took my Makinen around the track. Off topic I know but


----------



## Aluc13

How do you use a custom fan control? I've never overclocked before but I am going to start today.


----------



## awdrifter

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *GrimDoctor*
> 
> @awdrifter, love the name man. My old drifting nickname was awdrift back when I took my Makinen around the track. Off topic I know but


I used to be very into Initial D and had an AWD car (1st gen DSM), that's where the name came from.









I just bought some ramsinks on eBay, we'll see if it'll help stabilize my vram overclock when they come in.


----------



## jlhawn

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Aluc13*
> 
> How do you use a custom fan control? I've never overclocked before but I am going to start today.


use the fan program in MSI Afterburner. in my opinion though the 970's run so cool that auto fan mode is good enough, my 970 running full load at 1586mhz only hits 68c
in auto fan mode.


----------



## jlhawn

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *hhuey5*
> 
> If u didn't hear it w turning up the volume thats ok u don't want to hear it any way
> 
> I read a review of your new psu and its a good choice
> In late 2011 n early 2012 there been reports of coil whine in the ax1200
> 
> my rm1000 makes the similar noise but I've been in server rooms its doesn't sound any different
> i'd think that if one has other things running like a house hold fan or stereo on, some whine noises can be masked out
> 
> perhaps if someone invented a background noise silencer he'd make a lot of money w the coil whiners
> 
> i knew someone who worked in the airline repair industry, he can't hear a certain freq even w the hearing protection he wears
> its too bad but it didn't affect his ability to play wind instruments
> 
> i'd dunno how long coil whine would bother me but hey even my laptop noisey air cooler bothers me at times
> it has too be such a terrible sound to make me wanna pick up the source and smash it


I also have a full set of EVGA sleeved cables for the G2 psu.

maybe I can't hear coil due to building race engines for years and driving my own 1/4 mile race car, I wear a helmet that has thick padding but my engine is still very
loud so maybe my hearing just can't pick up the high sounds anymore.

here is my noise maker.


----------



## Aluc13

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jlhawn*
> 
> use the fan program in MSI Afterburner.


alright, I was staring at it and I'm not sure what that top line indicates. It has 5000 As default and I'm not sure what exactly it means.


----------



## GrimDoctor

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jlhawn*
> 
> here is my noise maker.


Ah I love those beasts, you be well loved with that one down under


----------



## hhuey5

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ZeVo*
> 
> Right, haha. So do you think it is the fault of the cable? If so, should I just try to find a dual link DVI-I? And thank you for the kind words.


whats the make n model of the monitor?
I seen the new monitors that accepts all different video cables hdmi, dvi, displayport thats something worth investing into than to try to get the right dvi cable
new monitors are much cheaper than what my old tech cost me

for me i has plenty of old tech monitors its not any time soon I'd be changing them out
tonight I hit an old computer where the dvi stumps me I could not find the other spare dongle so I'm tempted to just grab another video card to work around the issues
but i wont be investing any thing to get the old tech going w the current video card

perhaps i take wasted tech to see if I can bypass the issues if i don't want to pry off a video card somewhere

lol, that problem dvi port is pny verto geforce gtx 6600, like it should work w my samsung t100 monitor


----------



## Aluc13

Nevermind, I got how to work it. What's a good fan curve? Any suggestions?


----------



## GrimDoctor

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Aluc13*
> 
> Nevermind, I got how to work it. What's a good fan curve? Any suggestions?


Depends on how good the flow is in your case. If the heat creeps up you might need to go more aggressive. It'll be a little trial and error really. Run some games or benchmarks, see how it copes and tweak from there - that's what I always do


----------



## Aluc13

Added 50 to the core and upped the fan curve to 60% while or at 50C. Getting 55C at load. Before it was closer to 65C

EDIT: Didn't mess memory clocks at all.


----------



## jlhawn

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *GrimDoctor*
> 
> Ah I love those beasts, you be well loved with that one down under


thank you


----------



## hhuey5

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jlhawn*
> 
> I also have a full set of EVGA sleeved cables for the G2 psu.
> 
> maybe I can't hear coil due to building race engines for years and driving my own 1/4 mile race car, I wear a helmet that has thick padding but my engine is still very
> loud so maybe my hearing just can't pick up the high sounds anymore.
> 
> here is my noise maker.


thats sooooooo coool!!!!
your ears are trained to hear whats important the great engine vs bad one

it looks like it can beat the pants off the supernatural car


----------



## jlhawn

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Aluc13*
> 
> alright, I was staring at it and I'm not sure what that top line indicates. It has 5000 As default and I'm not sure what exactly it means.


thats just for the software to check the fan speed every 5,000 milliseconds,
when I used to use the custom fan settings I would just move the graph to each temp and fan speed I wanted and never
bothered with the 2 settings at the bottom. you can move the graph with your mouse holding the left mouse button.


----------



## jlhawn

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *hhuey5*
> 
> thats sooooooo coool!!!!
> your ears are trained to hear whats important the great engine vs bad one
> 
> it looks like it can beat the pants off the supernatural car


thank you,
all aluminum Ford 302 c.i. motor that I built. I better get back on topic though.


----------



## jonny30bass

Do you all want to see what this GPU is capable of? Then check out these screens of Skyrim that I made: https://www.mediafire.com/?17w59wfj5q9cwvk
These are in game screens of my playable Skyrim installation (heavily modded with 200 mods and ENB). I have the framerate capped to 32 FPS to ensure that the gameplay is perfectly smooth. The framerate never drops below 32 FPS (give or take 0.5 FPS because FPS limiters aren't perfect). This game is the most demanding game that I have, and I have Crysis 3 lol. Seriously these screens are beautiful.

Here's a compressed sample:









UPDATED: More pics. Different sample.


----------



## hhuey5

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jlhawn*
> 
> thank you,
> all aluminum Ford 302 c.i. motor that I built. I better get back on topic though.


I see where all the modding talent comes from; nice clean organization in that engine compartment
looks very fast n furious


----------



## Aluc13

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jlhawn*
> 
> thats just for the software to check the fan speed every 5,000 milliseconds,
> when I used to use the custom fan settings I would just move the graph to each temp and fan speed I wanted and never
> bothered with the 2 settings at the bottom. you can move the graph with your mouse holding the left mouse button.


Yeah, I didn't know that you can move the graph lol. I set it to 100 on the core. Not sure if these FPS are good or not but here's what I got

Unigine Heaven Benchmark 4.0
FPS:
66.6
Score:
1679
Min FPS:
24.5
Max FPS:
149.8
System
Platform:
Windows 7 (build 7601, Service Pack 1) 64bit
CPU model:
Intel(R) Core(TM) i7-5820K CPU @ 3.30GHz (3300MHz) x6
GPU model:
NVIDIA GeForce GTX 970 9.18.13.4448 (4095MB) x1
Settings
Render:
Direct3D11
Mode:
1920x1080 4xAA fullscreen
Preset
Custom
Quality
Ultra
Tessellation:
Extreme

EDIT: I couldn't embed the HTML file that Heaven gives out. That's why i just copy and pasted the info.


----------



## jlhawn

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Aluc13*
> 
> Yeah, I didn't know that you can move the graph lol. I set it to 100 on the core. Not sure if these FPS are good or not but here's what I got
> 
> Unigine Heaven Benchmark 4.0
> FPS:
> 66.6
> Score:
> 1679
> Min FPS:
> 24.5
> Max FPS:
> 149.8
> System
> Platform:
> Windows 7 (build 7601, Service Pack 1) 64bit
> CPU model:
> Intel(R) Core(TM) i7-5820K CPU @ 3.30GHz (3300MHz) x6
> GPU model:
> NVIDIA GeForce GTX 970 9.18.13.4448 (4095MB) x1
> Settings
> Render:
> Direct3D11
> Mode:
> 1920x1080 4xAA fullscreen
> Preset
> Custom
> Quality
> Ultra
> Tessellation:
> Extreme
> 
> EDIT: I couldn't embed the HTML file that Heaven gives out. That's why i just copy and pasted the info.


I haven't used heaven in such a long time, but I think your scores good.
most of us use Valley 1.0 and set it to extreme HD.
heres mine for example.
you can save the heaven and valley finished results to a folder and then use windows snipping tool to make a copy to post on here.


----------



## Aluc13

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jlhawn*
> 
> I haven't used heaven in such a long time, but I think your scores good.
> most of us use Valley 1.0 and set it to extreme HD.
> heres mine for example.
> you can save the heaven and valley finished results to a folder and then use windows snipping tool to make a copy to post on here.


Nice score. I'll try those same settings and see what I get. What's your core at? And mem clocks?
I usually don't do x8 AA cause x4 and x8 there is hardly any difference or so I've read repeatedly.
But I am curious how mine compares.


----------



## Lord Xeb

11254 with Fire Strike
http://www.3dmark.com/fs/3446372


----------



## Nicholars

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jonny30bass*
> 
> Do you all want to see what this GPU is capable of? Then check out these screens of Skyrim that I made: http://www.mediafire.com/download/p81mk3o76brqi29/SkyrimNextGen.7z
> These are in game screens of my playable Skyrim installation (heavily modded with 200 mods and ENB). I have the framerate capped to 32 FPS to ensure that the gameplay is perfectly smooth. The framerate never drops below 32 FPS (give or take 0.5 FPS because FPS limiters aren't perfect). This game is the most demanding game that I have, and I have Crysis 3 lol. Seriously these screens are beautiful.
> 
> Here's a compressed sample:


Skyrim is easy for the 970 why do you have it capped at 32fps, I can get 60fps at 1440p 8xaa with about 50 mods


----------



## Aluc13

This is what I got. Using yours as a basis.

UniginevalleyExtremeHD1454mhz.PNG 34k .PNG file


----------



## jonny30bass

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Nicholars*
> 
> Skyrim is easy for the 970 why do you have it capped at 32fps, I can get 60fps at 1440p 8xaa with about 50 mods


Because the mods that I am using are extremely demanding...especially the ENB preset that I am using (slightly modified K-ENB Pure Light Extreme v0.254 version). Without the framerate cap the framerate is anywhere from 35-60 fps. It mostly hovers around 40 fps though. It's much smoother to play at a locked framerate. And for some reason you have to cap skyrim at 32 fps and not 30 fps, otherwise it's choppy and load times take forever. Oh, and I am also using game settings that are much higher than the Ultra preset that the Skyrim launcher sets.


----------



## jlhawn

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Aluc13*
> 
> This is what I got. Using yours as a basis.
> 
> UniginevalleyExtremeHD1454mhz.PNG 34k .PNG file


these settings give me a 1562mhz


----------



## Nicholars

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jonny30bass*
> 
> Because the mods that I am using are extremely demanding...especially the ENB preset that I am using (slightly modified K-ENB Pure Light Extreme v0.254 version). Without the framerate cap the framerate is anywhere from 35-60 fps. It's much smoother to play at a locked framerate. And for some reason you have to cap skyrim at 32 fps and not 30 fps.


Hmm I have all those mods and its always at 60fps, try using triple buffering dxoverrider to stop it jumping from 60-30fps.


----------



## Aluc13

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jlhawn*
> 
> these settings give me a 1562mhz


I may try your exact setting some other time. Mine was clocked at 1454mhz. But, the temp was good, highest I saw it at was 57c. So it wasn't bad at all. Also my mem clocks weren't overclocked. But I may try your settings.


----------



## jonny30bass

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Nicholars*
> 
> Hmm I have all those mods and its always at 60fps, try using triple buffering dxoverrider to stop it jumping from 60-30fps.


Trust me. You don't have all of these mods. I am using a core S.T.E.P. 2.2.9 installation with like 20 more graphics mods, K-ENB Pure Light Extreme (SSIL and DOF disabled with super-sampled ambient occlusion still enabled, and ENB reflections are enabled with Sharpshooter's settings), and 3 forms of anti-aliasing at 1080p, and graphics settings that are well over the Ultra preset. This set up will make your GPU crawl to it's knees. It is by far the most demanding game that I have played, and it was the only game that was able to detect an overclock instability for me.


----------



## The Nano

This can't be happening guys... The card I ordered last Friday (PNY 970) has arrived AND I'M STUCK AT WORK for the next 7 hours


----------



## error-id10t

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kuzotronic*
> 
> That's some great scores, man) Noticed that you're using a tad older version of 3dmark and SysInfo
> 
> Do you mind running 3dmark11 and Fire strike at 1532/7600, please? Still trying to figure out what's wrong with my system, hehe
> 
> Here're mine for comparison:
> 
> http://www.3dmark.com/3dm11/9135821
> 
> http://www.3dmark.com/3dm/5068608?


I don't have Mark11 on this setup, but here's Firestrike a those clocks.

http://www.3dmark.com/fs/3488498


----------



## Arizonian

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *error-id10t*
> 
> I don't have Mark11 on this setup, but here's Firestrike a those clocks.
> 
> http://www.3dmark.com/fs/3488498


Nice.


----------



## Nicholars

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jonny30bass*
> 
> Trust me. You don't have all of these mods. I am using a core S.T.E.P. 2.2.9 installation with like 20 more graphics mods, K-ENB Pure Light Extreme (SSIL and DOF disabled with super-sampled ambient occlusion still enabled, and ENB reflections are enabled with Sharpshooter's settings), and 3 forms of anti-aliasing at 1080p, and graphics settings that are well over the Ultra preset. This set up will make your GPU crawl to it's knees. It is by far the most demanding game that I have played, and it was the only game that was able to detect an overclock instability for me.


How do you get it like that then? Do you have a list of mods?


----------



## jonny30bass

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Nicholars*
> 
> How do you get it like that then?


Dedicate 3 days straight to learning how to properly mod Skyrim by following the S.T.E.P. guide, and then install some extra mods that you like over top of S.T.E.P. Then get an ENB that you like and use it. Here is the ENB that I use with some tweaks and my Skyrim settings (It is just a tweaked K-ENB Pure Light config): https://www.mediafire.com/?j8q4c5s7orizta1

My Skyrim settings are configured for ENB and the Unique Grasses mod (http://www.nexusmods.com/skyrim/mods/42370/?). Also, the view distance is enhanced. You should still download some other view distance LOD mods like the High Definition LOD mod (http://www.nexusmods.com/skyrim/mods/52901/?).

Also these mods are essential for the ENB to look right:
Remove Interior Fog V2: http://www.nexusmods.com/skyrim/mods/29253/?
Blackout Dungeons: http://www.nexusmods.com/skyrim/mods/27960/?
Remove Exterior Fog: http://www.nexusmods.com/skyrim/mods/58212/?
Realistic Clouds: http://www.nexusmods.com/skyrim/mods/56137/?
Realistic Sun: http://www.nexusmods.com/skyrim/mods/42492/? (This one might not be needed try with and without and see which is better. I don't use it.)

These mods should give you a pretty large increase in visual quality!

Then maybe your Skyrim can look like this.









I'm really surprised that the 970 can play this game with all of these advanced mods! This game with these mods is seriously the best looking game that I have ever seen.


----------



## sonarctica

Do anyone know why when i got my 970's yesterday, the idle core clock was dancing between 150-200mhz, and now it's at 1100-1200mhz idle? And now and then drops down to 130, then right up to 1164 again?


----------



## kuzotronic

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *error-id10t*
> 
> I don't have Mark11 on this setup, but here's Firestrike a those clocks.
> 
> http://www.3dmark.com/fs/3488498


Agreed! Very nice score which made me even more embarrassed, hehe) 23300 GPU score on my system and 26300 GPU score on yours with the same GPU overclock, same OS and NVIDIA drivers. What am i doing wrong???

Before i had MSI GTX 970 and i did break 14k single GPU - http://www.3dmark.com/3dm/4611308 (1568/8220) but then i've tested Gigabyte at 1630/8200 and i've got ONLY 13800, no throttling. May be that was some sort of windows update that caused the score to drop. I currently have no explanation, really...


----------



## sonarctica

*Deleted*


----------



## Nicholars

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jonny30bass*
> 
> Dedicate 3 days straight to learning how to properly mod Skyrim by following the S.T.E.P. guide, and then install some extra mods that you like over top of S.T.E.P. Then get an ENB that you like and use it. Here is the ENB that I use with some tweaks and my Skyrim settings (It is just a tweaked K-ENB Pure Light config): https://www.mediafire.com/?j8q4c5s7orizta1
> 
> My Skyrim settings are configured for ENB and the Unique Grasses mod (http://www.nexusmods.com/skyrim/mods/42370/?). Also, the view distance is enhanced. You should still download some other view distance LOD mods like the High Definition LOD mod (http://www.nexusmods.com/skyrim/mods/52901/?).
> 
> Also these mods are essential for the ENB to look right:
> Remove Interior Fog V2: http://www.nexusmods.com/skyrim/mods/29253/?
> Blackout Dungeons: http://www.nexusmods.com/skyrim/mods/27960/?
> Remove Exterior Fog: http://www.nexusmods.com/skyrim/mods/58212/?
> Realistic Clouds: http://www.nexusmods.com/skyrim/mods/56137/?
> Realistic Sun: http://www.nexusmods.com/skyrim/mods/42492/? (This one might not be needed try with and without and see which is better. I don't use it.)
> 
> These mods should give you a pretty large increase in visual quality!
> 
> Then maybe your Skyrim can look like this.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I'm really surprised that the 970 can play this game with all of these advanced mods! This game with these mods is seriously the best looking game that I have ever seen.


It does look nice with mods but it is a bit spoiled by the limitations of the engine eg. bad animations, low detail etc.


----------



## jonny30bass

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Nicholars*
> 
> It does look nice with mods but it is a bit spoiled by the limitations of the engine eg. bad animations, low detail etc.


I agree that the animations are bad, but the detail is extremely high with the correct mods. With the right mods this game just screams atmosphere.


----------



## Obyboby

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *error-id10t*
> 
> I don't have Mark11 on this setup, but here's Firestrike a those clocks.
> 
> http://www.3dmark.com/fs/3488498


Will try with mine tonight, I have a similar setup so I got curious to see how I do









Edit: why is that page saying that your GPU clocks were 1191? Was it really clocked that "low"? That's a rather high score you got!

This is the score I'm talking about btw:

http://www.3dmark.com/fs/3428669


----------



## reg66

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *hhuey5*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> perhaps coil whine is the combination of video card and power supply
> 
> perhaps if we list our equipment, [psu], [mb], [whine\no whine] we can understand which psu contribute to less coil whine
> 
> gosh is it perhaps the video card demand for power is stronger than the psu can supply it??
> or the quality of the psu?


No coil whine for me with a gaming g1 and g2 850w psu


----------



## Neon01

Lol, I'm always happy with my OC until I come to threads like this one. Didn't do much tweaking to push the envelope yesterday, but my SLI 970s (MSI Gaming 4G) hit 1504MHz with +175Mhz core with no additional voltage. The voltage is steady as a rock, but I'm seeing the differential that a lot of others are. One is at 1.180 and the other is at 1.201.

Is it just the nature of how Boost 2.0 works that I'm only seeing 1504Mhz with a +175Mhz OC in MSI AB? Many others are running at a much higher core with that same OC on the same card. I did notice that in some programs it runs *very slightly* higher (1514Mhz), but generally those aren't gaming apps (MPC-HC).


----------



## fleetfeather

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Neon01*
> 
> Is it just the nature of how Boost 2.0 works that I'm only seeing 1504Mhz with a +175Mhz OC in MSI AB?


Yes


----------



## xelectroxwolfx

Can I have a Non overclocked Firestrike score (1 GPU) I need to know what kind of performance increase to expect. From GTX 660SLI, and If there is one. EVGA/MSI for the 970.
Thank you.


----------



## Hequaqua

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *xelectroxwolfx*
> 
> Can I have a Non overclocked Firestrike score (1 GPU) I need to know what kind of performance increase to expect. From GTX 660SLI, and If there is one. EVGA/MSI for the 970.
> Thank you.


MSI GTX 970 Gaming I think the stock is 1353mhz Core/7000mhz Memory No added Voltage or Power Limit. My card's sweet spot is like 1541mhz/8000mhz.
I7-4770k @ 4ghz

Result:
http://www.3dmark.com/3dm/5082277


----------



## Edkiefer

It depends on the card, my MSI 970 defaults to 1367
my firsestrike GPU stock score is 11969


----------



## Sabertooth365

I agree with Edkiefer seems to depend entirely on the card - mine being :thumb:GB G1 default Clock 1329mhz gives me graphics score of 12586 Everything default


----------



## Luck100

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Hequaqua*
> 
> MSI GTX 970 Gaming I think the stock is 1353mhz Core/7000mhz Memory No added Voltage or Power Limit. My card's sweet spot is like 1541mhz/8000mhz.
> I7-4770k @ 4ghz
> 
> Result:
> http://www.3dmark.com/3dm/5082277


Physics score seems really low on that run for a 4770k. I'm getting over 11k with a 3770k at 4.2Ghz. It says "time measurement data not available" on your results, that's probably why it's off.


----------



## The Nano

Does modding bios help with throttling and does it give me more core clocks? MSI Afterburner lets me increase power% up to 106 at stock bios but it seems it's not enough...


----------



## fleetfeather

Yes to both


----------



## UZ7

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Hequaqua*
> 
> MSI GTX 970 Gaming I think the stock is 1353mhz Core/7000mhz Memory No added Voltage or Power Limit. My card's sweet spot is like 1541mhz/8000mhz.
> I7-4770k @ 4ghz
> 
> Result:
> http://www.3dmark.com/3dm/5082277


Yeah as mentioned earlier, either your run was off or the CPU OC is off, you should be getting more from physics score









Heres my stock 347.09: http://www.3dmark.com/fs/3491199

Heres my stock 344.80 http://www.3dmark.com/fs/3490926

4770K @4.2GHz


----------



## xelectroxwolfx

nice thats a decent increase from my score of 8311
i7 4770k 4.7ghz
16gb gskill ripjaws 2133, OC to (2417mhz)
and some decent overclocks on my gpus. However that doesnt even touch the gtx 970 score.


----------



## The Nano

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *fleetfeather*
> 
> Yes to both


Roger that! Need to take a look at modding at weekend









Few notices from my 970 card. These core clocks are GAME STABLE. Max core clock is 1470MHz but as the card throttles because of power% the average core clock is around 1432MHz.



VDDC max is 1,256V. When power% goes too high card starts throttling and drops both VDDC & Core clock. This can be fixed with modding BIOS and more specific power%?


----------



## FreeElectron

Guys
Which you think is better?

Gigabyte GeForce GTX 970 G1 Gaming?
MSI Graphics Card R9 290X LIGHTNING?


----------



## Xoriam

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *FreeElectron*
> 
> Guys
> Which you think is better?
> 
> Gigabyte GeForce GTX 970 G1 Gaming?
> MSI Graphics Card R9 290X LIGHTNING?


I'd definatly go with the 970

higher oc, less heat. less fan noise due to heat.
less power draw.

Gigabyte g1 970 cost less at my suppliers as well.
(might be different in other places.)


----------



## jlhawn

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *FreeElectron*
> 
> Guys
> Which you think is better?
> 
> Gigabyte GeForce GTX 970 G1 Gaming?
> MSI Graphics Card R9 290X LIGHTNING?


the Gigabyte G1 Gaming, have had mine since Oct 6


----------



## Hequaqua

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Luck100*
> 
> Physics score seems really low on that run for a 4770k. I'm getting over 11k with a 3770k at 4.2Ghz. It says "time measurement data not available" on your results, that's probably why it's off.


Yea, I noticed that a few minutes ago when I ran it. I'm not sure why though. I restarted and ran it again @4.4ghz. The 970 was set to 1543 Core/8000 Memory.

Here is that score:
http://www.3dmark.com/fs/3491917

Why does it never show what my GPU Core Clock right? It shows the Memory right.

When I pull up my list of past results it has the time of that test as 6:14pm. What clock does 3DMark use? lol

I just can't get this card to stay up in voltage. It will hit 1.25v, then it will drop down to 1.200v when the action heats up. Sometimes it will drop below that during Firestrike. On Valley or something like that, it will stay right around 1.225v.


----------



## Hequaqua

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *UZ7*
> 
> Yeah as mentioned earlier, either your run was off or the CPU OC is off, you should be getting more from physics score
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Heres my stock 347.09: http://www.3dmark.com/fs/3491199
> 
> Heres my stock 344.80 http://www.3dmark.com/fs/3490926
> 
> 4770K @4.2GHz


I'm not sure what the time measurement is all about. I think I did that run with the [email protected] Someone was wanting a result so they could compare.


----------



## GoldenTiger

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Xoriam*
> 
> I'd definatly go with the 970
> 
> higher oc, less heat. less fan noise due to heat.
> less power draw.
> 
> Gigabyte g1 970 cost less at my suppliers as well.
> (might be different in other places.)


This, so much. Add in extras like shadowplay and some physx games, and better framerates plus quiet sli even with two cards and it's a no brainer. I've run two heavily oc'd msi gaming gtx 970 cards since launch in sli at 4k res. and it's been just awesome.

Here are some oc'd benches vs the gtx 780, 780ti, and a couple of oc'd radeon r9 290x cards at very high oc (unrealistic for 24/7 games).
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *GoldenTiger;1041117131*
> Here's a review someone found I thought was worth posting as this kind of comparison is often cited but rarely has data to answer it so far:
> http://www.reviewstudio.net/2028-asus-gtx-970-strix-oc-review-bring-the-maxwell-to-the-owl
> 
> It compares a 1228mhz GTX 780 Ti OC vs. 1300mhz GTX 780 OC vs. a 1530mhz GTX 970 OC, for the curious *(boost clocks as stated in the text)*.
> 
> The 780 Ti in the review is stated to be running at 1228mhz boost in-game with 1975mhz memory (7900mhz qdr)
> (http://www.reviewstudio.net/1179-asus-gtx-780-ti-directcu-ii-oc-review-best-performance-dead-silent/overclocking) and you can find the same reference in the 780 OC review on their site.
> 
> *BASE CLOCKS are listed by them in the graph. Boost clocks according to the review are as stated above
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> . This is actually the best oc-to-oc comparison between a 780 ti at good clocks, 780 at good clocks, and GTX 970 at good clocks, that I have seen yet.*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The gap in other reviews narrows a little at 4K, while remaining similar to 1080 when done at 2560x1440 resolution, keep in mind. (They have a 3dmark score in there too but list the combined, rather than GPU, score which makes it meaningless
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ). The GTX 970 oc'd stacks up very favorably to the GTX 780 Ti oc'd and consistently beats out the 780 oc'd.


----------



## FreeElectron

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Xoriam*
> 
> I'd definatly go with the 970
> 
> higher oc, less heat. less fan noise due to heat.
> less power draw.
> 
> Gigabyte g1 970 cost less at my suppliers as well.
> (might be different in other places.)


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *GoldenTiger*
> 
> This, so much. Add in extras like shadowplay and some physx games, and better framerates plus quiet sli even with two cards and it's a no brainer. I've run two heavily oc'd msi gaming gtx 970 cards since launch in sli at 4k res. and it's been just awesome.
> 
> Here are some oc'd benches vs the gtx 780, 780ti, and a couple of oc'd radeon r9 290x cards at very high oc (unrealistic for 24/7 games).


Can you please provide more reviews?


----------



## Xoriam

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *FreeElectron*
> 
> Can you please provide more reviews?


Amd is coming out with their new 3xx series soon BTW.
So I really do not reccomend buying AMD atm, unless you want to wait for the 3xx series. it "should" be good.


----------



## FreeElectron

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Xoriam*
> 
> Amd is coming out with their new 3xx series soon BTW.
> So I really do not reccomend buying AMD atm, unless you want to wait for the 3xx series. it "should" be good.


When?


----------



## Xoriam

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *FreeElectron*
> 
> When?


Probably a few months.
My guess would be pretty early in 2015 though.


----------



## AngryGoldfish

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *GoldenTiger*
> 
> This, so much. Add in extras like shadowplay and some physx games, and better framerates plus quiet sli even with two cards and it's a no brainer. I've run two heavily oc'd msi gaming gtx 970 cards since launch in sli at 4k res. and it's been just awesome.
> 
> Here are some oc'd benches vs the gtx 780, 780ti, and a couple of oc'd radeon r9 290x cards at very high oc (unrealistic for 24/7 games).




I'm not sure I understand those results. Last Light with Very High gets only 26 FPS with a stock Strix? At surround, yeah, but not at 1080p. You should be looking at 60 FPS.


----------



## The Nano

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *The Nano*
> 
> Roger that! Need to take a look at modding at weekend
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Few notices from my 970 card. These core clocks are GAME STABLE. Max core clock is 1470MHz but as the card throttles because of power% the average core clock is around 1432MHz.
> 
> 
> 
> *VDDC max is 1,256V. When power% goes too high card starts throttling and drops both VDDC & Core clock. This can be fixed with modding BIOS and more specific power%*?


UP


----------



## hurricane28

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jlhawn*
> 
> I also have a full set of EVGA sleeved cables for the G2 psu.
> 
> maybe I can't hear coil due to building race engines for years and driving my own 1/4 mile race car, I wear a helmet that has thick padding but my engine is still very
> loud so maybe my hearing just can't pick up the high sounds anymore.
> 
> here is my noise maker.


wow ear damage is an serious issue man.

How much HP does it have and what is your time?


----------



## reg66

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Sabertooth365*
> 
> I agree with Edkiefer seems to depend entirely on the card - mine being :thumb:GB G1 default Clock 1329mhz gives me graphics score of 12586 Everything default


with my G1 @ stock (1392.2) i can only get scores of around 9400 to 9600 in firestrike. what cpu are you using? mine is a 2500K @ 4.5GHz and windows 8.1pro. have you changed any settings in firestrike, or are you only using the free version - i haven't changed anything as i'm only running the free version


----------



## Luck100

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *reg66*
> 
> with my G1 @ stock (1392.2) i can only get scores of around 9400 to 9600 in firestrike. what cpu are you using? mine is a 2500K @ 4.5GHz and windows 8.1pro. have you changed any settings in firestrike, or are you only using the free version - i haven't changed anything as i'm only running the free version


He's talking about graphics score, not the main firestrike score. Your score is about the same as mine for G1 with stock clocks.


----------



## reg66

ok, cheers


----------



## error-id10t

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Obyboby*
> 
> Will try with mine tonight, I have a similar setup so I got curious to see how I do
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Edit: why is that page saying that your GPU clocks were 1191? Was it really clocked that "low"? That's a rather high score you got!
> 
> This is the score I'm talking about btw:
> 
> http://www.3dmark.com/fs/3428669


It's a modded BIOS that runs at 1518 normally and still has the default boost for these cards (1177). So to get it to match to the other person as we're trying to see where a problem may exist, I raised it by +13 which raised the boost you see shown to 1191 but the real clock of course to 1531.


----------



## StenioMoreira

guys i get 53.45 sli 780 at 1241 mhz and this guys gigabyte 970 sli at 1530 mhz gets 49 average. can those of you who have metro last light post yoru averages using these settings here 



 also thats my comment on the bottom of the video and the picture of my results.

In my head there is no dispute and when both cards are overclocked max 780 is faster by a little bit on average. but bcz of the new gpu hype and phony stock speed reviews people think other wise which is crazy. If review does not supply every card clock speeds and rig setup and exact detailed drivers as well as what windows... if it dont show that, take all the info with a grain of salt. Also been working with another youtuber and he has 4 dif game reviews and in all 4 games i get better fps than he, but he was clocked at 1490 mhz. Id like to see some honest comparisons. please dont send me links of crap reviews trying to sell cards. Instead send me your benchmark of games and stuff we can both test out at same settings.

Games i got are Metro LL,Crysis 3, TomRaider, Bioshockinfite, Htiman Absolution, Bf4, and Titanfall. also my sli benchscore for firestrike is 17445 but i am on windows 7 and i seen guys say they got 1500+ difference from switching windows to as little as 100 pts... so i dont trust annything there excpt that 8.1 windows for sure gives better score. But than again even with 8.1 i think id get 18000ish score and that be tied with many 970's so why am i beating 970's? also like i said games is better to test with bcz Unegine Heaven and Valley benchmark has 970's on average 35 % weaker than 780's which is stupid ! I know its stupid lol but its example on how benchmarks isn't what we ought to go by.


----------



## Obyboby

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *error-id10t*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Obyboby*
> 
> Will try with mine tonight, I have a similar setup so I got curious to see how I do
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Edit: why is that page saying that your GPU clocks were 1191? Was it really clocked that "low"? That's a rather high score you got!
> 
> This is the score I'm talking about btw:
> 
> http://www.3dmark.com/fs/3428669
> 
> 
> 
> It's a modded BIOS that runs at 1518 normally and still has the default boost for these cards (1177). So to get it to match to the other person as we're trying to see where a problem may exist, I raised it by +13 which raised the boost you see shown to 1191 but the real clock of course to 1531.
Click to expand...

Thanks! I don't know why I'm getting a lower score though, my clock was 1550 at the time of the test. I'm now testing a BIOS which gets my cards at 1531/7800 MHz with 1212 mV. Looks stable so far and I'm really happy about it, I used to keep more than 1.275V before trying this! Will try to push it a bit more if this voltage can handle the clocks


----------



## sonic2911

Hi guys, do you know what is it? artifact? got problem with my msi gtx 970


----------



## Aluc13

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *sonic2911*
> 
> Hi guys, do you know what is it? artifact? got problem with my msi gtx 970


You are running the GPU-z small little benchmark, right? If you want I will run it and see what I get.


----------



## Hequaqua

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Aluc13*
> 
> You are running the GPU-z small little benchmark, right? If you want I will run it and see what I get.


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *sonic2911*
> 
> Hi guys, do you know what is it? artifact? got problem with my msi gtx 970


Yea, you can't really go by that. It will make your card crash if you over do it though.

Run Valley or Firestrike, that is what most of us use.


----------



## doc2142

I am so confused on what my overclock is it right now. I oced my card to +100. Now I see 2 readings on gpuz one says gpu clock which is at 1214, and another boost that says 1353. Also when I run a benchmark like valley it says in the top corner gpu glock 1555 Mhz. I know people on here said you can get to 1450-1500 without any increase in the voltage which is what I am trying to do. So if I am trying to get to that number do I look at the boost or the regular one or the one on the benchmark?


----------



## sonic2911

no problem with valley or heaven, but i saw artifacts in AC unity and gpuz like that -,-


----------



## UZ7

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *sonic2911*
> 
> Hi guys, do you know what is it? artifact? got problem with my msi gtx 970


With the following I get GPU-Z artifact from the Render Test:
347.09 - None
344.80 - Artifact
344.75 - Artifact
344.65 - None

So... I'm guessing its a driver related problem as I don't see it anymore with 347.09. Though the ones that did show with artifacts didnt show any when it was full screened and rather it only showed when in windowed mode.


----------



## sonic2911

Thanks bro, this is what i'm waiting for
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *UZ7*
> 
> With the following I get GPU-Z artifact from the Render Test:
> 347.09 - None
> 344.80 - Artifact
> 344.75 - Artifact
> 344.65 - None
> 
> So... I'm guessing its a driver related problem as I don't see it anymore with 347.09. Though the ones that did show with artifacts didnt show any when it was full screened and rather it only showed when in windowed mode.


----------



## jlhawn

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *hurricane28*
> 
> wow ear damage is an serious issue man.
> 
> How much HP does it have and what is your time?


due to it being a small block Ford 302ci engine and not stroked I got it to 425hp and 420fpt at the flywheel, runs 11.67 @ 122mph.
it is all aluminum though, block and cylinder heads, I'm considering making it a 347ci stroker for next season which should get it
into the low 10's


----------



## jlhawn

all of you do know that beta driver 347.09 was released this morning at nvidias driver page yes?
I have been running it for about 2 hours now and so far good results, not finished testing though.

Edit: driver has improved my game performance and benchmarks

old driver 344.75


new driver 347.09


----------



## doc2142

wait how are you getting 68 even with the old drivers? I am not even hitting 60 and I am oced to 1400.


----------



## jlhawn

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *doc2142*
> 
> wait how are you getting 68 even with the old drivers? I am not even hitting 60 and I am oced to 1400.


I'm overclocked to 1574mhz


----------



## gerardfraser

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *StenioMoreira*
> 
> guys i get 53.45 sli 780 at 1241 mhz and this guys gigabyte 970 sli at 1530 mhz gets 49 average. can those of you who have metro last light post yoru averages using these settings here
> 
> 
> 
> also thats my comment on the bottom of the video and the picture of my results.
> 
> .


There is a lot of Nvidia hype out there, some things people post are just out there but anyway I have had a few setups this year.There all about the same really.A few FPS here and there depending on Resolution and game.
780Ti SLI
970 SLI
980SLI
R9 290 Crossfire
R9 290x Crossfire

Some 970 Gigabyte G1 SLI on MLL with settings in video

1506/7600
http://postimage.org/

1538/7600
http://postimage.org/

1558/7600
http://postimage.org/


----------



## doc2142

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jlhawn*
> 
> I'm overclocked to 1574mhz


Can i see your overclock settings? I am not having any luck, my csgo just crashed from my oc even though I ran 3dmark and valley with no problems and I am only oced to +200mhz.


----------



## Aluc13

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *doc2142*
> 
> Can i see your overclock settings? I am not having any luck, my csgo just crashed from my oc even though I ran 3dmark and valley with no problems and I am only oced to +200mhz.


The benchmarks are actually able to withstand a higher overclock. Gameplay is totally different. This is normal. Game clocks and benchmark clocks as I've seen throughout this entire thread are not a 1:1 ratio. You might have to lower your clocks during gameplay.


----------



## Hequaqua

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *doc2142*
> 
> I am so confused on what my overclock is it right now. I oced my card to +100. Now I see 2 readings on gpuz one says gpu clock which is at 1214, and another boost that says 1353. Also when I run a benchmark like valley it says in the top corner gpu glock 1555 Mhz. I know people on here said you can get to 1450-1500 without any increase in the voltage which is what I am trying to do. So if I am trying to get to that number do I look at the boost or the regular one or the one on the benchmark?


The circled part is your stock settings. The Core slider on AB will add that to the highest stock setting: 1353mhz so if you put +100 your core clock would be 1453mhz. Same with your Memory Clock. It is more forgiving than the core.



The lines just show you where they will show up in AB and GPU-Z.

I hope this helped.


----------



## doc2142

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Hequaqua*
> 
> The circled part is your stock settings. The Core slider on AB will add that to the highest stock setting: 1353mhz so if you put +100 your core clock would be 1453mhz. Same with your Memory Clock. It is more forgiving than the core.
> 
> 
> 
> The lines just show you where they will show up in AB and GPU-Z.
> 
> I hope this helped.


What is a safe voltage for those cards?


----------



## jlhawn

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *doc2142*
> 
> Can i see your overclock settings? I am not having any luck, my csgo just crashed from my oc even though I ran 3dmark and valley with no problems and I am only oced to +200mhz.


here you go


----------



## jlhawn

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Aluc13*
> 
> The benchmarks are actually able to withstand a higher overclock. Gameplay is totally different. This is normal. Game clocks and benchmark clocks as I've seen throughout this entire thread are not a 1:1 ratio. You might have to lower your clocks during gameplay.


true as I have reached 1605mhz and passed benchmarks and a few games, but my favorite game at 1605mhz I had a TDR (driver crash)


----------



## Aluc13

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jlhawn*
> 
> true as I have reached 1605mhz and passed benchmarks and a few games, but my favorite game at 1605mhz I had a TDR (driver crash)


I wonder if this is a driver or hardware issue? Is downclocking for gameplay normal in past iterations of gtx cards?
Yeah, I can game on my current overclock of 1454mhz, will probably start pushing it a bit further though in benchmarks.


----------



## doc2142

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jlhawn*
> 
> here you go


I am confused you have only +170 and your at 1574mhz? how? when I have +200 my sensors on GPUZ report 1516, and with that I get 58FPS on valley.

Are you getting 10 more fps because of your cpu?


----------



## Hequaqua

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *doc2142*
> 
> What is a safe voltage for those cards?


I have the MSI 970 Gaming....I have mine cranked.....+87mV 110% power(I will say that I don't think it actually does anything for my voltage after about +47mV.)
My voltage tops out at 1.25, but it doesn't stay there. It will normally stays around 1.225.


----------



## jlhawn

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *doc2142*
> 
> What is a safe voltage for those cards?


also your concern with what valley shows for your gpu core clock reading is valley does not show the correct core clock for any maxwell gpu, it shows mine at 1745mhz
which is false, my gpu will not run stable over 1605mhz.


----------



## jlhawn

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Aluc13*
> 
> I wonder if this is a driver or hardware issue? Is downclocking for gameplay normal in past iterations of gtx cards?
> Yeah, I can game on my current overclock of 1454mhz, will probably start pushing it a bit further though in benchmarks.


every driver I have used I get a TDR in the one game (ETS2) only at 1605mhz


----------



## Aluc13

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jlhawn*
> 
> also your concern with what valley shows for your gpu core clock reading is valley does not show the correct core clock for any maxwell gpu, it shows mine at 1745mhz
> which is false, my gpu will not run stable over 1605mhz.


I concur, this is actually an issue. I think it bumps it up by 100mhz regardless. My current clock it bumped to 1555, which is 101 extra than it was using.


----------



## jlhawn

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *doc2142*
> 
> I am confused you have only +170 and your at 1574mhz? how? when I have +200 my sensors on GPUZ report 1516, and with that I get 58FPS on valley.
> 
> Are you getting 10 more fps because of your cpu?


I really don't know why, it could be my gpu is a better overclocker than yours which is possible from what I have read that all chips are not exactly the same.
but can't say for sure as I'm not an expert overclocker. I don't think it's my cpu as it's old, but still good.


----------



## Stryker300

Count me in,

Bought my Gigabyte 970 G1 gaming in late october. Has been absolutely great. I have this thing running at 1328mhz gpu, and 7510Mhz on the memory clock.

I was scoring 2700ish on Extreme HD preset in Valley. Everything maxed.

Game on.


----------



## Hequaqua

I think Crysis 3 is one game that is a pretty good game to test your settings. It seems to stress the GPU and CPU quite a bit more than BF4(which I play a lot of). I get about the same numbers as this, although the avg. FPS is usually lower in BF4 because of me being killed...lol

Here is a round of Crysis 3 I played. You can see the average core clock, FPS, over almost 40 mins. I love my card. I am thinking of getting another one and SLI.


----------



## jlhawn

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Stryker300*
> 
> Count me in,
> 
> Bought my Gigabyte 970 G1 gaming in late october. Has been absolutely great. I have this thing running at 1328mhz gpu, and 7510Mhz on the memory clock.
> 
> I was scoring 2700ish on Extreme HD preset in Valley. Everything maxed.
> 
> Game on.


I have the same G1 Gaming since Oct 6 and the reported factory overclock is 1329mhz boost, are you sure your 1328mhz isn't a typo and your really overclocked higher?


----------



## agawthrop

So I made my first attempts at overclocking my Gigabyte GTX 970 ITX card. Here is what I've been able to get in valley at +165mhz core and +420mhz memory. I'm really not sure if this is a good result or not, but let me know what you guys think


----------



## jlhawn

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *agawthrop*
> 
> So I made my first attempts at overclocking my Gigabyte GTX 970 ITX card. Here is what I've been able to get in valley at +165mhz core and +420mhz memory. I'm really not sure if this is a good result or not, but let me know what you guys think


yes it's fair, now try core clock +175, memory clock +500.
trust your Gigabyte can handle it, even a little more than +175 on core


----------



## finaltidus

Hi guys.

I am a proud owner of the new Zotac GTX 970 Twin Fan.

http://www.ncix.com/detail/zotac-geforce-gtx-970-1076mhz-38-102266-1382.htm

I am living in Singapore and I got it online for about SGD380.00.

I upgraded from an MSI GTX 670 reference card.









I am currently just leaving it all at stock speeds (1076mhz core/7ghz mem) as I don't think this card can overclock well at all. The ASIC quality is only 73.0%.

Using MSi Afterburner 4.0 to monitor the usage and vram usage during gaming. Using the latest 344.75 drivers.

I play Crysis 3, Battlefield 4, Bioshock Infinite, GRID 2 & Autosport, and Dragon Age Inquisition. All at 1440p resolution and maximum settings. But I didn't enable any AA at all as the high resolution makes any AA redundant and useless.

My rig is as follows:

i5-2500K oc to 4.5ghz
8GB DDR3-1333 Gskill RAMS
Asrock Z77 Pro 3
Samsung Spinpoint F3 1TB HDD
Yamakasi Catleap Q270 S-IPS 1440p monitor

Any advice is highly appreciated!!


----------



## agawthrop

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jlhawn*
> 
> yes it's fair, now try core clock +175, memory clock +500.
> trust your Gigabyte can handle it, even a little more than +175 on core


Tried that and ended up with this


I'm running at 100% power and default voltage


----------



## jlhawn

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *agawthrop*
> 
> Tried that and ended up with this
> 
> 
> I'm running at 100% power and default voltage


are you using these settings in nvidia manage 3D? the settings that are in bold letters.
if Unigine is not in your list then click the add button and add it, your score will go much higher.


----------



## Aluc13

I tried your settings @Jlhawn but I can't seem to hit that 70+ mark. What drivers are you using?


----------



## sonarctica

I managed to get a decent 1500mhz OC on my 970 sli, but when i do oc, i get this weird buzzing coil whine.. How come?

I oced with precision X with power 110, core clock +140, memory +500

Used firestrike to bench with.

Not my video, but he has the acx 1.0 and i have the 2.0 but the same weird whine.


----------



## Rapster

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *finaltidus*
> 
> I am currently just leaving it all at stock speeds (1076mhz core/7ghz mem) as I don't think this card can overclock well at all. The ASIC quality is only 73.0%.


You can safely ignore the 'ASIC Quality' numbers. It has been shown not to mean much several times over.


----------



## Rapster

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *sonarctica*
> 
> I managed to get a decent 1500mhz OC on my 970 sli, but when i do oc, i get this weird buzzing coil whine.. How come?
> 
> I oced with precision X with power 110, core clock +140, memory +500
> 
> Used firestrike to bench with.
> 
> Not my video, but he has the acx 1.0 and i have the 2.0 but the same weird whine.


Are you talking about the humming? I can not hear any coil whine in that video. That or my ears are too old and I can't hear the high pitched squealing/ringing any more.









If it is the humming you are referring to, then that isn't coil whine.


----------



## Hequaqua

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *agawthrop*
> 
> So I made my first attempts at overclocking my Gigabyte GTX 970 ITX card. Here is what I've been able to get in valley at +165mhz core and +420mhz memory. I'm really not sure if this is a good result or not, but let me know what you guys think


Huntington huh, that is where I was raised.


----------



## sonarctica

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Rapster*
> 
> Are you talking about the humming? I can not hear any coil whine in that video. That or my ears are too old and I can't hear the high pitched squealing/ringing any more.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> If it is the humming you are referring to, then that isn't coil whine.


here is the buzzing sound i get the second firestrike kicks in with 1.5ghz core clock.


----------



## Rapster

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *sonarctica*
> 
> here is the buzzing sound i get the second firestrike kicks in with 1.5ghz core clock.


Does it change pitch when the output on screen changes or does it remain constant until Fire Strike ends?


----------



## sonarctica

It does the same pich sound all the time, no higher or lower pinch.


----------



## ZeusHavok

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *sonarctica*
> 
> It does the same pich sound all the time, no higher or lower pinch.


yeah that's coil whine. To be honest it's nothing to worry about, nearly every Nvidia card I've owned since the 8800GTX has done the same thing.


----------



## sonarctica

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ZeusHavok*
> 
> yeah that's coil whine. To be honest it's nothing to worry about, nearly every Nvidia card I've owned since the 8800GTX has done the same thing.


but it only makes that coil buzzzing when i'm OC'ing :S completly silence when i'm gaming, like in that video before the whining starts.


----------



## Kidlat

Here are my babies:


----------



## agawthrop

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jlhawn*
> 
> are you using these settings in nvidia manage 3D? the settings that are in bold letters.
> if Unigine is not in your list then click the add button and add it, your score will go much higher.


I'll try that this evening. Thanks for the help so far!
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Hequaqua*
> 
> Huntington huh, that is where I was raised.


Really? Being from WV, it's not very often you run across people on forums. I actually grew up in Charleston and Teays Valley, but moved to Huntington to attend MU (almost 11 years ago now)...


----------



## Hequaqua

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *agawthrop*
> 
> I'll try that this evening. Thanks for the help so far!
> Really? Being from WV, it's not very often you run across people on forums. I actually grew up in Charleston and Teays Valley, but moved to Huntington to attend MU (almost 11 years ago now)...


Oh yea. My family still lives in the West End. I grew up there. What are you studying at Marshall. Oh, FYI, BIG HERD FAN.


----------



## agawthrop

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Hequaqua*
> 
> Oh yea. My family still lives in the West End. I grew up there. What are you studying at Marshall. Oh, FYI, BIG HERD FAN.


I have a house down in Westmoreland! I graduated with a BBA in Accounting in 2010. I do root for the Herd (my wife and her family are huge fans), but as evident by my avatar, WVU is where my heart lies for sports.

Sad news for MU today with the passing of Dr. Kopp. It'll be tough finding someone with the compassion he had for MU and the community.


----------



## Hequaqua

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *agawthrop*
> 
> I have a house down in Westmoreland! I graduated with a BBA in Accounting in 2010. I do root for the Herd (my wife and her family are huge fans), but as evident by my avatar, WVU is where my heart lies for sports.
> 
> Sad news for MU today with the passing of Dr. Kopp. It'll be tough finding someone with the compassion he had for MU and the community.


Yea, I saw that yesterday. I have an Aunt that lives down on Brandon Road. I spent a lot of time down in there when I was a kid. We had friends that lived down by the floodwall....spent many a summer day there.

I root for both, as long and they aren't playing each other....lol

#herdon4life


----------



## jlhawn

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Aluc13*
> 
> I tried your settings @Jlhawn but I can't seem to hit that 70+ mark. What drivers are you using?


the new beta 347.09, I could never reach 70 until this driver, I was stuck at 68


----------



## Hequaqua

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jlhawn*
> 
> the new beta 347.09, I could never reach 70 until this driver, I was stuck at 68


The new drivers gained me about 2 fps in Valley. It did seem to help more with Firestrike. My voltages stayed a little more even.

My card still throttles though.


----------



## jlhawn

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Hequaqua*
> 
> The new drivers gained me about 2 fps in Valley. It did seem to help more with Firestrike. My voltages stayed a little more even.
> 
> My card still throttles though.


I wonder why mine does not throttle? I read about this issue often.
what brand is your graphics card asus, msi gigabyte?


----------



## StenioMoreira

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *gerardfraser*
> 
> There is a lot of Nvidia hype out there, some things people post are just out there but anyway I have had a few setups this year.There all about the same really.A few FPS here and there depending on Resolution and game.
> 780Ti SLI
> 970 SLI
> 980SLI
> R9 290 Crossfire
> R9 290x Crossfire
> 
> Some 970 Gigabyte G1 SLI on MLL with settings in video


Nice man! thx and are those your scores in the pictures?? i ran Scene 1 and got 53.45 gtx 780sli and you got 52.97 Gtx 970sli ? basically same thing, hmm and the clocks you said are very high







, some 970's dont reach anything near that. But my 780's are also higher than average ! nice dude and at much cooler temps overclocked 970's performing like overclocked 780s. thats very good i thought maybe was just that guys review but ur getting same thing to, i expected my 780s to win by bigger margin. also keep in mind im watercooled. 780 sli temps are too high to not use water and push.
thx again man, can we do more comparisons?


----------



## shilka

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *StenioMoreira*
> 
> Nice man! thx and are those your scores in the pictures?? i ran Scene 1 and got 53.45 gtx 780sli and you got 52.97 Gtx 970sli ? basically same thing, hmm and the clocks you said are very high
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> , some 970's dont reach anything near that. But my 780's are also higher than average ! nice dude and at much cooler temps overclocked 970's performing like overclocked 780s. thats very good i thought maybe was just that guys review but ur getting same thing to, i expected my 780s to win by bigger margin. also keep in mind im watercooled. 780 sli temps are too high to not use water and push.
> thx again man, can we do more comparisons?


Dont know if you have seen it or not but i did a bunch of benchmarks with my GTX 970 cards.
So if you want to know more about it you can find it here
http://www.overclock.net/t/1530534/gigabyte-gtx-970-g1-gaming-review-with-benchmarks#post_23281822


----------



## agawthrop

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Hequaqua*
> 
> Yea, I saw that yesterday. I have an Aunt that lives down on Brandon Road. I spent a lot of time down in there when I was a kid. We had friends that lived down by the floodwall....spent many a summer day there.
> 
> I root for both, as long and they aren't playing each other....lol
> 
> #herdon4life


I'm on Alabama, about 5 houses from the floodwall. It's definitely a nice quiet area.

I'm the same, except we obviously choose a different team to root for with they play each other, haha!.


----------



## trihy

Beta drivers fixed the artifacts on gpuz render test.

Dont know if was discussed before.


----------



## Luck100

Has anybody tried beta drivers with BF4 in SLI?


----------



## StenioMoreira

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *shilka*
> 
> Dont know if you have seen it or not but i did a bunch of benchmarks with my GTX 970 cards.
> So if you want to know more about it you can find it here
> http://www.overclock.net/t/1530534/gigabyte-gtx-970-g1-gaming-review-with-benchmarks#post_23281822


did you list clock speeds and was every card in same exact rig? cause linus did overclock of all cards and this is what he got, and i trust the most famous reviewer




.

also trust my results too and my results show 780's little bit faster but we can do more benchmarks!







tell me the game and we can test.

Nvidia and reviewers are doing same thing they did to the Gtxx Titan. when 780 came out reviewers had graph comparisons with 780s overclocked and left the Gtx Titan at stock 867 mhz speed... lol that resulted in 780 beating the Titann. but t hat only fooled folks who dont look for details bcz at same clocks of course Gtx titan beats 780.

Now in these graphs they got reference Nvdia model 780/Titan/ and 780ti all sitting at 900 Gk110 stock boost speed....
-_- Gk110 cards reach on average 1254 mhz .... from 27.2% max ones get 1306 31.2% overclock. Versus reference model 970 stock boost speed of 1179 to max!!! reach of 1545 gives 23.4 % overclock

at stock reference model speeds of course 970 beats 780 by a little. but 780 31.2% max overclock window vs 970 23.4% overclock window .... also check the video dock for speeds and you see 970 being up tp 300 mhz higherclock and getting same results as 780, not only the video but i too have only 1241 mhz core on sli and get better scores than the 970 guys i compare to.

Its how Nvidia makes money man, they make newer cards with much higher stock speeds and also get help from sellers on makign most $$$ gotta give it to them they sure have the know how to make $. Thats why i think after 2 generations im going Amd as they dont look as shady as Nvidia


----------



## AngryGoldfish

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *StenioMoreira*
> 
> guys i get 53.45 sli 780 at 1241 mhz and this guys gigabyte 970 sli at 1530 mhz gets 49 average. can those of you who have metro last light post yoru averages using these settings here
> 
> 
> 
> also thats my comment on the bottom of the video and the picture of my results.
> 
> In my head there is no dispute and when both cards are overclocked max 780 is faster by a little bit on average. but bcz of the new gpu hype and phony stock speed reviews people think other wise which is crazy. If review does not supply every card clock speeds and rig setup and exact detailed drivers as well as what windows... if it dont show that, take all the info with a grain of salt. Also been working with another youtuber and he has 4 dif game reviews and in all 4 games i get better fps than he, but he was clocked at 1490 mhz. Id like to see some honest comparisons. please dont send me links of crap reviews trying to sell cards. Instead send me your benchmark of games and stuff we can both test out at same settings.
> 
> Games i got are Metro LL,Crysis 3, TomRaider, Bioshockinfite, Htiman Absolution, Bf4, and Titanfall. also my sli benchscore for firestrike is 17445 but i am on windows 7 and i seen guys say they got 1500+ difference from switching windows to as little as 100 pts... so i dont trust annything there excpt that 8.1 windows for sure gives better score. But than again even with 8.1 i think id get 18000ish score and that be tied with many 970's so why am i beating 970's? also like i said games is better to test with bcz Unegine Heaven and Valley benchmark has 970's on average 35 % weaker than 780's which is stupid ! I know its stupid lol but its example on how benchmarks isn't what we ought to go by.


The 970 could well be on par with the 780. The 770 was on par with the 680, but in many tests beat it-which parallels the 970/780 comparisons. The 670 was better than the 580 by quite a bit, however. Based on recommendations from Nvidia and game developers, you can use higher settings with the 780ti, 970 and 980. Of course, this cannot be trusted as Nvidia want you to replace your 780 with a 970 when there is no need to. And although I can't offer benchmarks myself (yet), I can direct you to this thread. Compare the results yourself. However, unfortunately, when I Googled 780 benchmark reviews, many of the tests were without maximum anti-aliasing used, while the test I linked above had everything maxed out. That's an everyday user. No BS. See how the results compare to yours and post back with your thoughts for the rest of us to see. I WANT my incoming 970 to be a superior card than a 780, and 80% of the tests I've seen so far suggest this is true, but I'm willing to accept equality or even defeat for the benefit of lower power consumption, higher overclocks using air, greater compatibility with new software, and a lower price tag. I am nervous and apprehensive that maybe I should have waited for the 390X, but I'm being greedy at this stage, and I can always pick up a second 970 to compete.

edit: Just saw your updated post now above. Scratch a lot of what I said.


----------



## StenioMoreira

yeah







but Nvidia sure knows how to fool the masses







also read my post again i updated and update your quote of my post pls







cz i wrote alot and wish people can read it before replying. yep dude thats the deal Nvidia sells more by tricking people, like they did to the Gtx titan where 780 owners were claiming to be faster than Gtx titan bcz of all the blasphemous reviews but in all reality 780 owners were ill mislead with bogus charts where it kepted Gtx titan at 867 mhz.

And absolutely ! 970 great %$#^* card man it nearly ties or bearly loses to 780' when both pushed maxx! at much lower wattages and much easier to run sli bcz much lower temps. In fact to max clock my 780's i need water cooling for SLi and 970 dont need water ever!! lol is great great deal man even if 970 is to loose by a single fps. its by far the greatest card per $$ like i said my 780 needs custom water to get low temp results in sli and yes dont belieave the reviews they phony cz they dont list every card max clock and rig spec. In the summer i cant even push my 780's or they fight my air conditioner







every time i play games my room heats up lol cz the water cooling does not make heat go away lol! it just spreads it out into your room. is hot in my room


----------



## AngryGoldfish

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *sonarctica*
> 
> but it only makes that coil buzzzing when i'm OC'ing :S completly silence when i'm gaming, like in that video before the whining starts.


Coil whine often dissipates with time. Stress test your cards under load for 12-24 hours and hopefully the problem will lessen. I've heard reports of whining all but disappearing with heavy usage and a few weeks of putting up with the noise.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *StenioMoreira*
> 
> yeah
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> but Nvidia sure knows how to fool the masses
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> also read my post again i updated and update your quote of my post pls
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> cz i wrote alot and wish people can read it before replying. yep dude thats the deal Nvidia sells more by tricking people, like they did to the Gtx titan where 780 owners were claiming to be faster than Gtx titan bcz of all the blasphemous reviews but in all reality 780 owners were ill mislead with bogus charts where it kepted Gtx titan at 867 mhz.
> 
> And absolutely ! 970 great %$#^* card man it nearly ties or bearly loses to 780' when both pushed maxx! at much lower wattages and much easier to run sli bcz much lower temps. In fact to max clock my 780's i need water cooling for SLi and 970 dont need water ever!! lol is great great deal man even if 970 is to loose by a single fps. its by far the greatest card per $$ like i said my 780 needs custom water to get low temp results in sli and yes dont belieave the reviews they phony cz they dont list every card max clock and rig spec. In the summer i cant even push my 780's or they fight my air conditioner
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> every time i play games my room heats up lol cz the water cooling does not make heat go away lol! it just spreads it out into your room. is hot in my room


I believe there is more potential in a 980 than a 970 due to the fewer restrictions in the BIOS. Now, of course, you can hack your BIOS and remove many of the limitations, but if I had the money I'd be all over the eVGA Classy 980 in SLI on water, select the LN2 BIOS and go to town with that shizzle. Keep the temps at 70-80°C with a crazy overclock. This is just my theory and I have yet to see actual evidence confirming it, but I reckon 1.7-1.8Ghz should be possible if you have an extremely high-end liquid cooling solution keeping your card(s) temperatures manageable. Again, just a theory.


----------



## StenioMoreira

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *AngryGoldfish*
> 
> I believe there is more potential in a 980 than a 970 due to the fewer restrictions in the BIOS. Now, of course, you can hack your BIOS and remove many of the limitations, but if I had the money I'd be all over the eVGA Classy 980 in SLI on water, select the LN2 BIOS and go to town with that shizzle. Keep the temps at 70-80°C with a crazy overclock. This is just my theory and I have yet to see actual evidence confirming it, but I reckon 1.7-1.8Ghz should be possible if you have an extremely high-end liquid cooling solution keeping your card(s) temperatures manageable. Again, just a theory.


Of course haha, use 780's are a better buy to me than a 970, due to the ton of voltage mods out there for GK110 cards that Maxwells will never have. Except one! the 980 classified







it allows for more voltage and its just a beast! omg







but yeah i think 980 classy is the only reason to leave a cheap used 780 for. Again having the room not heating up as much during gaming is a pretty big reason to go maxwell lol if you own Gtx770 and older cards.

And yeah normal overclocker/hacker and ln2 guys like us have been confirmed getting 1.7Ghz on 980 classy but under extreme cooling and they were not stable for gaming, they say Maxwells don't like extreme voltages. Also yeah in terms of "potential" i dont see much in 970.. they dont even have voltage mods . 780ti extreme brand like classy/king/matrix can get 1500 mhz equaling Gtx 980 at 1800 mhz. I got friends at those extreme 780 ti speeds and they play games stably, not so sure about 980 classy extreme voltage.


----------



## AngryGoldfish

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *StenioMoreira*
> 
> Of course haha, use 780's are a better buy to me than a 970, due to the ton of voltage mods out there for GK110 cards that Maxwells will never have. Except one! the 980 classified
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> it allows for more voltage and its just a beast! omg
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> but yeah i think 980 classy is the only reason to leave a cheap used 780 for. Again having the room not heating up as much during gaming is a pretty big reason to go maxwell lol if you own Gtx770 and older cards.
> 
> And yeah normal overclocker/hacker and ln2 guys like us have been confirmed getting 1.7Ghz on 980 classy but under extreme cooling and they were not stable for gaming, they say Maxwells don't like extreme voltages. Also yeah in terms of "potential" i dont see much in 970.. they dont even have voltage mods . 780ti extreme brand like classy/king/matrix can get 1500 mhz equaling Gtx 980 at 1800 mhz. I got friends at those extreme 780 ti speeds and they play games stably, not so sure about 980 classy extreme voltage.


There are aftermarket BIOS upgrades you can use for the 970 cards that remove voltage and power restrictions. Many have reached 'benchmarking stable' with air at 1600Mhz.

I personally see plenty of potential in a 970. Stock reference cards were substantially lower in frame rates than the likes of the Colorful iGame or Galax HOF with little more than an aftermarket cooler and an improved BIOS (though I recognize there is a lot more to it than that when designing a non-reference card). Were they as amazing as a 780? Maybe not, no. Is the card cheaper, does it require less power, output less heat, and offer newer technology such as MSAA? Yes. To me, that has potential written all over it. Potential for what? SLI at lower power consumption, overclocking headroom without liquid, wider availability, an additional gigabyte of VRAM, and arguably greater support with upcoming driver upgrades and software. As far as raw performance under liquid, it appears to be beaten by a 780, however the prices are roughly equal here in the UK.


----------



## StenioMoreira

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *AngryGoldfish*
> 
> There are aftermarket BIOS upgrades you can use for the 970 cards that remove voltage and power restrictions. Many have reached 'benchmarking stable' with air at 1600Mhz.
> 
> I personally see plenty of potential in a 970. Stock reference cards were substantially lower in frame rates than the likes of the Colorful iGame or Galax HOF with little more than an aftermarket cooler and an improved BIOS (though I recognize there is a lot more to it than that when designing a non-reference card). Were they as amazing as a 780? Maybe not, no. Is the card cheaper, does it require less power, output less heat, and offer newer technology such as MSAA? Yes. To me, that has potential written all over it. Potential for what? SLI at lower power consumption, overclocking headroom without liquid, wider availability, an additional gigabyte of VRAM, and arguably greater support with upcoming driver upgrades and software. As far as raw performance under liquid, it appears to be beaten by a 780, however the prices are roughly equal here in the UK.


I know the bios and it only allows for max 1.25V actually allowed even if the slider shows more, and yes 1600 mhz is what they been pushing . but its been proven to oonly push to 1.25v and thats not like the Gk110 simple software that gives as much voltages as u need. And MSAA is nothing new, AMD calls it "Post Processing" its in all their new games and you can turn it off in option menu, which i do bcz MSSA offers good performance at very fuzzy image. look it up and you will see anyone who likes visuals dislikes MSAA.

MSSA is like MFAA x4 . Although claimed to be similar visuals and giving 30 % performance... in theory but what acutally happens is a fuzzzy image that not many enthusiast are fan off . google MSSA fuzzy image


----------



## Hequaqua

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jlhawn*
> 
> I wonder why mine does not throttle? I read about this issue often.
> what brand is your graphics card asus, msi gigabyte?


MSI Gaming


----------



## hokk

I upgraded to one of these

what kinda of overclocks should I be looking at without voltage change I have a palit jetstream

EDIT:

also my 2500k stock should be ok to push this? I'm still playing at 1080.

quick impressions

it runs cool and the fans don't even move half the time unless under full load

pretty nice all round compared to my hd6950.


----------



## AngryGoldfish

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *StenioMoreira*
> 
> I know the bios and it only allows for max 1.25V actually allowed even if the slider shows more, and yes 1600 mhz is what they been pushing . but its been proven to oonly push to 1.25v and thats not like the Gk110 simple software that gives as much voltages as u need.


I've read 1.3v is possible with a BIOS hack on the 970.

http://www.overclock.net/t/1514085/official-nvidia-gtx-970-owners-club/5040#post_23054944


----------



## hurricane28

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jlhawn*
> 
> due to it being a small block Ford 302ci engine and not stroked I got it to 425hp and 420fpt at the flywheel, runs 11.67 @ 122mph.
> it is all aluminum though, block and cylinder heads, I'm considering making it a 347ci stroker for next season which should get it
> into the low 10's


Nice time and good HP man.

Good luck with your new season









a friend of mine had an Honda civic with 650HP on the front wheels







that car was an animal and at 160 km/h you still get wheel spin, ridiculous.

personally i am a Toyota supra fan


----------



## StenioMoreira

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *AngryGoldfish*
> 
> I've read 1.3v is possible with a BIOS hack on the 970.
> 
> http://www.overclock.net/t/1514085/official-nvidia-gtx-970-owners-club/5040#post_23054944


read more of that and you will see everyone correcting that statement, i owned evga 970 sli and looked into everything posssible and have seen most of the pages in that thread lol. I sense returnned the 970 and went 780's. my huge custom water rig can handle temps but my room does get hot


----------



## jlhawn

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *hurricane28*
> 
> Nice time and good HP man.
> 
> Good luck with your new season
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> a friend of mine had an Honda civic with 650HP on the front wheels
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> that car was an animal and at 160 km/h you still get wheel spin, ridiculous.
> 
> personally i am a Toyota supra fan


thanks.
some of those 4 cylinders can put out some power, the maximum on a Ford 302 is around 700hp.
I saw one online where the guy pushed the 302 to 850hp and the block split down the middle where the lifters
are. crazy. I'm going for 550hp next. I did finish 6th in points for the 2014 season in my division,
and I won 3 events out 14 that I attended.


----------



## AngryGoldfish

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *StenioMoreira*
> 
> read more of that and you will see everyone correcting that statement, i owned evga 970 sli and looked into everything posssible and have seen most of the pages in that thread lol. I sense returnned the 970 and went 780's. my huge custom water rig can handle temps but my room does get hot


You could be right, then, maybe it's not possible. I wouldn't be able to go that far with voltage anyway since I don't use liquid cooling.

Are you really seeing enough benefits from 970 SLI to 780 SLI that isn't because of poor driver compatibility? It seems like a negligible upgrade. With that said, if you've got the cooling for it and you're enthusiastic about overclocking and juicing the last few drops of your cards, a 970 just wouldn't be the best card for it. What 780's do you have?


----------



## jlhawn

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Hequaqua*
> 
> MSI Gaming


well MSI gaming is a good graphics card, maybe MSI bios is set to throttle, do most of the 900 series throttle?
mine sticks like glue at it's max mhz boost even when gaming, at idle it sits at 135mhz.


----------



## doza

347.09 no performance boost for me, but they fixed gpuz renderer test
waaaaa best drver ever :S


----------



## Hequaqua

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jlhawn*
> 
> well MSI gaming is a good graphics card, maybe MSI bios is set to throttle, do most of the 900 series throttle?
> mine sticks like glue at it's max mhz boost even when gaming, at idle it sits at 135mhz.


I love my 970. I mean, MSI sells this card as having an OC mode, 1279mhz. Out of the box it's actually 1328mhz. I can game at 1541mhz. I use less power, produce less heat. I have no fan whine. lol For the $125.00 premium I paid over what I paid for my R9 270x, money well spent. I think Nvidia hit the nail on the head as far as perfromance/price. I think this card is a great card to learn about OC'ing. I didn't know much, probably still don't, but with every setting change I learn a little more about MY card. I learned early on, not to try and compare with other people's cards. I mean, as a reference overall sure, but you can't compare GPU chips, just as you can't compare CPU chips. No two are the same. Just look at ASIC numbers, they are all over the place, do they mean anything? I really don't know. I was told that ASIC determined how good a GPU would do mining.

Do I wish it wouldn't throttle at 1566>1541, lol, yea.....More Power!!!

*Edit: 135mhz idle....I don't ever see idle. I let the FAH Client use my gpu.


----------



## Hequaqua

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *doza*
> 
> 347.09 no performance boost for me, but they fixed gpuz renderer test
> waaaaa best drver ever :S


I don't think it was fix for much, wasn't it really for support of a couple of new releases that are coming out?


----------



## GrimDoctor

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jlhawn*
> 
> well MSI gaming is a good graphics card, maybe MSI bios is set to throttle, do most of the 900 series throttle?
> mine sticks like glue at it's max mhz boost even when gaming, at idle it sits at 135mhz.


My Strix is stable when pushed on all drivers but I haven't flashed anything yet. Best I've got to is 1513 which I'm pretty happy about consider one eight pin. I'll flash once I've done my first round of unflashed testing/comparisons, only want to do "apples for apples" comparisons.


----------



## phenom01

Just got mine setup went from 770 4gbs to these. I got one golden while they were in stock had to wait a check for funds to clear up to get my second and all goldens were gone.

They both hit 1501/8002 for now... super easily will take some time to figure out maxes. Golden takes 1.087v. My non golden takes 1.212 to do the same...it seems to be limiting factor. 79.4% ASIC on the gold. 62.8% on the normal MSI.

First Firestrike run 17981. Super happy with them they are SUPER quiet and the fan on the Golden takes like 15 minutes of gaming to even turn on.


----------



## jlhawn

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *doza*
> 
> 347.09 no performance boost for me, but they fixed gpuz renderer test
> waaaaa best drver ever :S


if you go back a few pages I posted my Valley score for driver 344.75 and 347.09 and I got a pretty good performance boost.
the release notes from nvidia say it's for a couple new games but then they say it gives a gpu boost.
my games seem smoother and more crisp looking but that could be due to they fixed Dynamic Range for color settings, you can now select Full.


I have had drivers in the past that gave me worse performance but this one thankfully gave me good performance boost.


----------



## jlhawn

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Hequaqua*
> 
> I love my 970. I mean, MSI sells this card as having an OC mode, 1279mhz. Out of the box it's actually 1328mhz. I can game at 1541mhz. I use less power, produce less heat. I have no fan whine. lol For the $125.00 premium I paid over what I paid for my R9 270x, money well spent. I think Nvidia hit the nail on the head as far as perfromance/price. I think this card is a great card to learn about OC'ing. I didn't know much, probably still don't, but with every setting change I learn a little more about MY card. I learned early on, not to try and compare with other people's cards. I mean, as a reference overall sure, but you can't compare GPU chips, just as you can't compare CPU chips. No two are the same. Just look at ASIC numbers, they are all over the place, do they mean anything? I really don't know. I was told that ASIC determined how good a GPU would do mining.
> 
> Do I wish it wouldn't throttle at 1566>1541, lol, yea.....More Power!!!
> 
> *Edit: 135mhz idle....I don't ever see idle. I let the FAH Client use my gpu.


I think MSI sells nice motherboards too, I'm interested in the Z97 Gaming 5


----------



## Hequaqua

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jlhawn*
> 
> I think MSI sells nice motherboards too, I'm interested in the Z97 Gaming 5


I have the Z87-G45. I've had it for about a month maybe. Love it. My last board was a MSI Z77-G43. Love that board too. It's still kicking in my son's computer. I bought it used for 60.00. Me already having the Z77 was a factor in buying the MSI GTX 970. Me having the 970 was a factor in the Z87....lol Of course, that lead to the i7-4770k.


----------



## jlhawn

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Hequaqua*
> 
> I have the Z87-G45. I've had it for about a month maybe. Love it. My last board was a MSI Z77-G43. Love that board too. It's still kicking in my son's computer. I bought it used for 60.00. Me already having the Z77 was a factor in buying the MSI GTX 970. Me having the 970 was a factor in the Z87....lol Of course, that lead to the i7-4770k.


I want the 4790K with the MSI gaming 5.
I bet that 4.0ghz i7 can be pushed to 5.0ghz


----------



## J D A

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *r0l4n*
> 
> So I couldn't stand the red in the MSI 970 Gaming, it matched so terribly the blue on the MSI motherboard that it was hurting my eyes! So after not finding red Z77 motherboards at an affordable price, I went ahead, disassembled the cover and painted it. Full black now
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Disassembled (only LED still hanging, see below for solution):
> https://imageshack.com/i/p3ASy8eYj
> 
> I decided to make a gap to be able to remove the LED to be able to paint safely, and it's not visible:
> https://imageshack.com/i/pdEt5vE2j
> 
> https://imageshack.com/i/iq9NCIc8j
> 
> Et voilà!
> https://imageshack.com/i/hl5WyIVij
> 
> I also managed to get rid of the red glow behind the LED, it was quite annoying, so I made sure I sprayed enough paint back there and now there's no glow at all, just the dragon and MSI
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> https://imageshack.com/i/f0Rmmnzjj]
> 
> I'm finally in peace...


Can anyone else (or r0l4n) tell me if the LED faceplate for the MSI dragon logo can be separated from the LED to paint it reference green? Or is there no apparent way to put it back together after separating it?


----------



## Hequaqua

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jlhawn*
> 
> I want the 4790K with the MSI gaming 5.
> I bet that 4.0ghz i7 can be pushed to 5.0ghz


It turbos to 4.4, so 4 bins higher would be 4.8. It should hit that without changing settings. I would think. I was able to hit 4.0mhz on my i5-3470(3.2/3.6Turbo), and I can hit 4.3mhz with my 4770k(3.5/3.9Turbo) without ever changing anything.

I was going to get that one, but that's a long story...lol


----------



## jonny30bass

Bought the new MGS game on Steam today for around $13! My 970 plays it perfectly at 4K DSR and a locked 30 fps. The game does have some pretty good graphics too.


----------



## agawthrop

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jlhawn*
> 
> are you using these settings in nvidia manage 3D? the settings that are in bold letters.
> if Unigine is not in your list then click the add button and add it, your score will go much higher.


So by adjusting to those settings I get about a 1 fps bump


----------



## jlhawn

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *agawthrop*
> 
> So by adjusting to those settings I get about a 1 fps bump


mmm, I don't understand why your not getting better.
I'll do some more research and see if I can find out.
also if anyone else on here would like to chime in on this your more than welcome.


----------



## agawthrop

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jlhawn*
> 
> mmm, I don't understand why your not getting better.
> I'll do some more research and see if I can find out.
> also if anyone else on here would like to chime in on this your more than welcome.


I am using the Gigabyte GTX 970 mini, so this could potentially be as high as it goes. Would bumping power over 100% eek out any more fps?


----------



## jlhawn

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *agawthrop*
> 
> I am using the Gigabyte GTX 970 mini, so this could potentially be as high as it goes. Would bumping power over 100% eek out any more fps?


I set the power limit on mine in afterburner to max which is 112%


----------



## Aluc13

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jlhawn*
> 
> mmm, I don't understand why your not getting better.
> I'll do some more research and see if I can find out.
> also if anyone else on here would like to chime in on this your more than welcome.


Maybe its the overclock? What overclock is he using? That may be it. Also drivers.


----------



## agawthrop

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jlhawn*
> 
> I set the power limit on mine in afterburner to max which is 112%


Doing that bumped me up another FPS
Ended with
FPS: 62.9
Score: 2630
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Aluc13*
> 
> Maybe its the overclock? What overclock is he using? That may be it. Also drivers.


I'm on +175 core and +500 mem using Gigabytes OC Guru (it's performed better than precision x16)

BIOS: 84.04.1F.40.1F
Driver: nviddmkm 9.18.13.4475 (ForceWare 344.75)

Win 8.1 64


----------



## jlhawn

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *agawthrop*
> 
> Doing that bumped me up another FPS
> Ended with
> FPS: 62.9
> Score: 2630
> I'm on +175 core and +500 mem using Gigabytes OC Guru (it's performed better than precision x16)
> 
> BIOS: 84.04.1F.40.1F
> Driver: nviddmkm 9.18.13.4475 (ForceWare 344.75)
> 
> Win 8.1 64


try +190 on core. if I put mine at +200 I get 1605mhz but I don't keep it there as my favorite game crashes at 1605mhz and the
nvidia driver TDR's.


----------



## jlhawn

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Aluc13*
> 
> Maybe its the overclock? What overclock is he using? That may be it. Also drivers.


on his core he is +175 which is +5 higher than mine.
maybe it is his cpu but I wouldn't think so, and I'm not an expert either.


----------



## jonny30bass

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *agawthrop*
> 
> Doing that bumped me up another FPS
> Ended with
> FPS: 62.9
> Score: 2630
> I'm on +175 core and +500 mem using Gigabytes OC Guru (it's performed better than precision x16)
> 
> BIOS: 84.04.1F.40.1F
> Driver: nviddmkm 9.18.13.4475 (ForceWare 344.75)
> 
> Win 8.1 64


I think you probably have some sort of throttling going on, or your overclock is too high. Monitor your gpu core clock speed while Valley is running using GPU-Z, and if your clock is not constant when it is running, then you have some sort of throttling going on. I get around 68 FPS on the Extreme HD preset with my MSI Gaming 970 @ 1519/8000 MHz clocks (all throttling removed and increased XBAR, L2C and SYS in my bios). That is with the latest driver with the default driver settings.


----------



## jlhawn

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jonny30bass*
> 
> I think you probably have some sort of throttling going on, or your overclock is too high. Monitor your gpu core clock speed while Valley is running using GPU-Z, and if your clock is not constant when it is running, then you have some sort of throttling going on. I get around 68 FPS on the Extreme HD preset with my MSI Gaming 970 @ 1519/8000 MHz clocks (all throttling removed and increased XBAR, L2C and SYS in my bios). That is with the latest driver with the default driver settings.


latest driver are you refering to the beta 347.09?
that's what I'm running and it put me from 68fps to 70
I'm running my stock bios.


----------



## agawthrop

It runs around 1478mhz for core and 1872 mem



Bumping core to +190 didn't increase the fps in valley, but bumped the score by 3 points, has to be some kind of throttling or something.


----------



## Hequaqua

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *agawthrop*
> 
> Doing that bumped me up another FPS
> Ended with
> FPS: 62.9
> Score: 2630
> I'm on +175 core and +500 mem using Gigabytes OC Guru (it's performed better than precision x16)
> 
> BIOS: 84.04.1F.40.1F
> Driver: nviddmkm 9.18.13.4475 (ForceWare 344.75)
> 
> Win 8.1 64


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *agawthrop*
> 
> It runs around 1478mhz for core and 1872 mem


I always look at the voltage in GPU-Z.....watch that and your Core speed while the test is running. When you see your Core drop, see if the voltage drops as well.

If you are using AB, detach the log...and shape it so you can see the full test....if the card is not throttling then you should get a solid line across the window.
***Sorry, I am assuming that you have two monitors......if you don't you can still make the window in AB so you can see the whole test, and see if the Core is dropping.

***Added this to show you a little better: Core and Memory stay the same


----------



## jonny30bass

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jlhawn*
> 
> latest driver are you refering to the beta 347.09?
> that's what I'm running and it put me from 68fps to 70
> I'm running my stock bios.


Yes that is the driver. You probably get 70 FPS because your OC is higher. I could OC my card higher and get over 70 fps, but it would only be benchmarking stable and not game stable. I get around 68 FPS with my max game stable OC.


----------



## lemon07r

I feel like I should have higher fps, I'm running 344.75 and didn't do the power management tweak either.


----------



## jlhawn

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *agawthrop*
> 
> It runs around 1478mhz for core and 1872 mem
> 
> 
> 
> Bumping core to +190 didn't increase the fps in valley, but bumped the score by 3 points, has to be some kind of throttling or something.


I think the only way you can get more fps is getting to run over 1500mhz.
my stock boost is 1329mhz and it get's around 60fps in valley.


----------



## lemon07r

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *agawthrop*
> 
> It runs around 1478mhz for core and 1872 mem
> 
> 
> 
> Bumping core to +190 didn't increase the fps in valley, but bumped the score by 3 points, has to be some kind of throttling or something.


I think you are starting with a over clock that is too high, that will just throttle the card, I did that too when I first got my card.


----------



## jlhawn

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *lemon07r*
> 
> I feel like I should have higher fps, I'm running 344.75 and didn't do the power management tweak either.


you should have power management at prefer maximum performance, I do for all my games.
for the global settings I have it set to adaptive as for everything else I don't need full gpu power.
Nvidia even say's for the best gaming set it to maximum performance.


----------



## lemon07r

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jlhawn*
> 
> you should have power management at prefer maximum performance, I do for all my games.
> for the global settings I have it set to adaptive as for everything else I don't need full gpu power.
> Nvidia even say's for the best gaming set it to maximum performance.


k I'm gonna rebench after changing that setting and updating driver.


----------



## Hequaqua

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jlhawn*
> 
> you should have power management at prefer maximum performance, I do for all my games.
> for the global settings I have it set to adaptive as for everything else I don't need full gpu power.
> Nvidia even say's for the best gaming set it to maximum performance.


The i5's don't have HT right? HT might be worth a few fps. I'm not sure if I've ran with it off or not to see.







Just throwing ideas out there....lol

You're right about the Max Perf. It seems to make a my OC more stable, even better with the latest driver.


----------



## StenioMoreira

Jonny30boss spoke nothing but the truth.


----------



## agawthrop

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Hequaqua*
> 
> I always look at the voltage in GPU-Z.....watch that and your Core speed while the test is running. When you see your Core drop, see if the voltage drops as well.
> 
> If you are using AB, detach the log...and shape it so you can see the full test....if the card is not throttling then you should get a solid line across the window.
> ***Sorry, I am assuming that you have two monitors......if you don't you can still make the window in AB so you can see the whole test, and see if the Core is dropping.
> 
> ***Added this to show you a little better: Core and Memory stay the same


Only running one monitor and it's actually a TV (55" Vizio to be exact).
I'm actually not using AB, but Gigabytes OC Guru instead. May have to look into AB to test this since I don't believe I can get any similar graph with what I'm using.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *lemon07r*
> 
> I think you are starting with a over clock that is too high, that will just throttle the card, I did that too when I first got my card.


I've actually worked my way up to the current clock so we are trying to determine what's causing the throttling at this point.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jlhawn*
> 
> you should have power management at prefer maximum performance, I do for all my games.
> for the global settings I have it set to adaptive as for everything else I don't need full gpu power.
> Nvidia even say's for the best gaming set it to maximum performance.


So I should go in and set those settings for my games as well, or just the power setting?


----------



## agawthrop

I was actually able to pull similar graphs from OC GURU
It doesn't appear that the core clock is holding constant like the memory and the voltage is fluctuating in what appears to be unison with the core clock. Not sure what to do going forward, as I'm a total noob to this stuff.


----------



## jlhawn

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *agawthrop*
> 
> Only running one monitor and it's actually a TV (55" Vizio to be exact).
> I'm actually not using AB, but Gigabytes OC Guru instead. May have to look into AB to test this since I don't believe I can get any similar graph with what I'm using.
> I've actually worked my way up to the current clock so we are trying to determine what's causing the throttling at this point.
> So I should go in and set those settings for my games as well, or just the power setting?


I just set the power management for my games to maximum, I leave the rest at default as I use the games graphics settings.
very few of my games I try out some of the other settings in nvidia control panel just to see how good I can get the game to both
look and perform.


----------



## lemon07r

New driver and settings tweak.


----------



## jlhawn

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *lemon07r*
> 
> New driver and settings tweak.


nice


----------



## Camberwell

Is there a skyn3t bios for the GTX 970? Considering upgrading my GTX 780 Ti to SLI MSI GTX 970 Gaming....


----------



## StenioMoreira

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Camberwell*
> 
> Is there a skyn3t bios for the GTX 970? Considering upgrading my GTX 780 Ti to SLI MSI GTX 970 Gaming....


That be stupid lol dont do that, 780 ti is a beast and does not slow down as much as maxwell in higher resolutions. also 780 ti properly overclocked and pushed with all the mods out there for it beats 980's.

Put it this way 970 needs to be 400 - 450 higher Mhz on core than 780ti to beat it,


----------



## Rahldrac

Are there any other companies than EK that have come with complete waterblocks for the G1? I am a bit new to the water cooling community. I can see that Watercool and Alphacool have models for the 970, buuut?

This one from Alphacool is suppose to be made to fit the G1 and the windforce. Don't like the looks tho, and it seems you need alphacools connection to do a sli. (much much cheaper than the EK on the other hand).


----------



## PureBlackFire

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Camberwell*
> 
> Is there a skyn3t bios for the GTX 970? Considering upgrading my GTX 780 Ti to SLI MSI GTX 970 Gaming....


if you have the psu for it just SLI the 780ti.


----------



## StenioMoreira

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *PureBlackFire*
> 
> if you have the psu for it just SLI the 780ti.


yep! lol 780 ti sli is 15 - 25 % stronger than 970 sli. Gka110 cards have ton of voltage mods and 970 max voltage is 1.25 . Put it this way not only is it considerably stronger in 1920 res but the margin gets bigger with increased resolution, Maxwell 4Gb vram is more like 2Gb vram... here is why, they have small 256-bit bandwidth and the results of this is shown everywhere as increased resolution slays Maxwell. Example even with all the phony graph and reviews that keep 780/780ti at 867 Mhz core vs overclocked Maxwells at 1280 -1545 Mhz core...<-- even in those dumb graphs you see as resolution increases Maxwell 4Gb gets hit much harder than 3Gb GK110 cards. Want more future proof?/ never in Gods name sell your 780 ti for 970 sli, bcz thankfully the phony reviews made 780ti alot cheaper







for us who push them to 1300 mhz vs phony review's 860 mhz


----------



## Sabertooth365

new driver gives us a little FPS kick............... I Like









Valley1.0.png 2087k .png file


----------



## Camberwell

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *StenioMoreira*
> 
> yep! lol 780 ti sli is 15 - 25 % stronger than 970 sli. Gka110 cards have ton of voltage mods and 970 max voltage is 1.25 . Put it this way not only is it considerably stronger in 1920 res but the margin gets bigger with increased resolution, Maxwell 4Gb vram is more like 2Gb vram... here is why, they have small 256-bit bandwidth and the results of this is shown everywhere as increased resolution slays Maxwell. Example even with all the phony graph and reviews that keep 780/780ti at 867 Mhz core vs overclocked Maxwells at 1280 -1545 Mhz core...<-- even in those dumb graphs you see as resolution increases Maxwell 4Gb gets hit much harder than 3Gb GK110 cards. Want more future proof?/ never in Gods name sell your 780 ti for 970 sli, bcz thankfully the phony reviews made 780ti alot cheaper
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> for us who push them to 1300 mhz vs phony review's 860 mhz


From what I understand, voltage mods for the 780 Ti to get over 1.21V are only hard mods, which I will not be doing (I already use skyn3t bios @ 1264MHz).
Where I live in The Netherlands, prices have not dropped at all, and the MSI GTX 780 Ti Gaming that I have now is still €600 (US$ 730) - this means that even buying used is not a great option.

I guess the main reason I was considering SLI 970's is for the much smaller heat output.....

My psu is a CM V850, should be good for either scenario...


----------



## MattsBattlerig

Hi,

Ive spent some time overclocking my EVGA GTX 970. I have it at 1440 MHz on the Core clockand 7300 on the memory. Under full load the card is running at 74/75 degrees during BF4 and synthetic stress tests. The card has a fan profile so that it is running at about 42/43 % and dont particularly want the fans much louder.

Would you say this kinda temp is normal for an overclocked card like the GTX 970, if not should i turn back on the OC ?

Thanks for any advice!


----------



## StenioMoreira

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Camberwell*
> 
> I guess the main reason I was considering SLI 970's is for the much smaller heat output.....
> 
> My psu is a CM V850, should be good for either scenario...


heat is the thing i thought aswell but didnt mention and over 1.212 is not hard mod,s although not all 780 ti's but most can use easy softmods using software. not only 780 ti but 780 and Titan's. go to Titan forum you see guys on 1.4V and 1.6V lol and using maxwell frequencies but with much more performance for those clocks than maxwell. Even titans can do it 780ti can and 780 can with software


----------



## Camberwell

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *StenioMoreira*
> 
> heat is the thing i thought aswell but didnt mention and over 1.212 is not hard mod,s although not all 780 ti's but most can use easy softmods using software. not only 780 ti but 780 and Titan's. go to Titan forum you see guys on 1.4V and 1.6V lol and using maxwell frequencies but with much more performance for those clocks than maxwell. Even titans can do it 780ti can and 780 can with software


I get all my info for the 780 Ti from the owners thread on this forum, and according to skyn3t (as I understand it) there is no (working) soft mod for the Ti to get over 1.21, only regular 780 and Titan....


----------



## No0ffenc3

Hello,

I have bumped into a problem with my GTX970 G1 Gaming which makes playing the games I usually play nearly impossible.
While playing CS:GO the gpu usage goes to zero usually 1-2 times in a game (around every 30mins) and gives me a black screen for like 1minutes. It's a very long time in that game. I have tried maximum performance and vsync ON. Neither won't help with the case.
I also tried playing COD:AW and there I experience stuttering: http://puu.sh/dBkuU/c82005b35b.jpg

Everything is default now, I was using the GSv1.rom BIOS but at some point it started performing kinda bad and switched backed to default. Also tried the beta driver which has the same issue. I have been trying to play with the clocks/voltages etc but still the issue remains. It's only in games - benchmarking is OK, although I have kinda low scores in valley/heaven/fire strike but I blame my AMD build for it.

In my head I have tried everything, maybe someone can give me some thoughts how to go on? If I don't resolve the issue within the next few days, i'm going to RMA it. The coil whine is also pretty horrible with open case/no sounds playing. With headphones/speakers I can't hear it.

Any help is appreciated!

EDIT: http://puu.sh/dBnr6/c58a56b5c8.jpg Here I tried COD:AW with vsync on.. in the end I stuttered like hell. 10FPS for 5 seconds. I am seriously not please with moving from HD7950 to GTX970. Thinking of switching back to the old one -.-


----------



## Stryker300

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MattsBattlerig*
> 
> Hi,
> 
> Ive spent some time overclocking my EVGA GTX 970. I have it at 1440 MHz on the Core clockand 7300 on the memory. Under full load the card is running at 74/75 degrees during BF4 and synthetic stress tests. The card has a fan profile so that it is running at about 42/43 % and dont particularly want the fans much louder.
> 
> Would you say this kinda temp is normal for an overclocked card like the GTX 970, if not should i turn back on the OC ?
> 
> Thanks for any advice!


That seems kinda high, then again. Ambient temps have a role in this.

I have ran Valley several times(Sometimes 1 after the other) and the max temps I reach is 63c.

I do have a custom fan profile set up so its up to 75% whenver its in the 50c range, however I don't mind the noise at all.

Are you sure your getting that high of temps while playing BF4? The highest I reach is usually like in the lower 50s if I remember correctly. And I do play near to maxxed out.

Also, my GPU/memory speeds are: GPU: 1328 Mhz, Memory Clock: 7600Mhz

Your temps seem a little high, however ambient temps may be to blame, or case airflow.


----------



## MattsBattlerig

Hi

Thanks for the quick response. My temps are really that high, i will get a screen shot soon to show you but they vary from 72-75 max on bf4. My ambient temps are 32 degrees. I will increase my fan speed to 60 percent to help reduce the temps and let you know how i get on.
Thanks


----------



## RaleighStClair

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *No0ffenc3*
> I have bumped into a problem with my GTX970 G1 Gaming which makes playing the games I usually play nearly impossible.
> While playing CS:GO the gpu usage goes to zero usually 1-2 times in a game (around every 30mins) and gives me a black screen for like 1minutes. It's a very long time in that game. I have tried maximum performance and vsync ON. Neither won't help with the case.
> I also tried playing COD:AW and there I experience stuttering: http://puu.sh/dBkuU/c82005b35b.jpg
> 
> Everything is default now, I was using the GSv1.rom BIOS but at some point it started performing kinda bad and switched backed to default. Also tried the beta driver which has the same issue. I have been trying to play with the clocks/voltages etc but still the issue remains. It's only in games - benchmarking is OK, although I have kinda low scores in valley/heaven/fire strike but I blame my AMD build for it.
> 
> In my head I have tried everything, maybe someone can give me some thoughts how to go on? If I don't resolve the issue within the next few days, i'm going to RMA it. The coil whine is also pretty horrible with open case/no sounds playing. With headphones/speakers I can't hear it.
> 
> Any help is appreciated!
> 
> EDIT: http://puu.sh/dBnr6/c58a56b5c8.jpg Here I tried COD:AW with vsync on.. in the end I stuttered like hell. 10FPS for 5 seconds. I am seriously not please with moving from HD7950 to GTX970. Thinking of switching back to the old one -.-


check out this thread I bet this is your problem. https://forums.geforce.com/default/topic/784294/?comment=4345107

To fix this issue you need to mod your bios to get higher voltage for 3D mode. Try this BIOS

stablebios.zip 137k .zip file


----------



## MattsBattlerig

Here are a couple screenshots of my temps after playing bf4 for an hour or so. Peak temps are 72 degrees (idle 32), core clock at 1440, mem at 7300, fans max at 55%


----------



## SalmonTaco

I don't think I've ever seem my G1 Gaming above 63 degrees.


----------



## phenom01

Can anyone tell me what the Performance cap reason in GPUZ of SLI is? I have got all other reasons resolved but SLI still shows up and kicks my clocks down in firestrike.









Nm...its power limits. Bios mod here i come.


----------



## jlhawn

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SalmonTaco*
> 
> I don't think I've ever seem my G1 Gaming above 63 degrees.


my G1 Gaming overclocked to 1574mhz only reaches 68c after 2 hours of gaming.


----------



## Stryker300

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MattsBattlerig*
> 
> Hi
> 
> Thanks for the quick response. My temps are really that high, i will get a screen shot soon to show you but they vary from 72-75 max on bf4. My ambient temps are 32 degrees. I will increase my fan speed to 60 percent to help reduce the temps and let you know how i get on.
> Thanks


I believe it is due to your ambient temps.

It is currently winter where I am and my ambient temps are usually around 20c.

I usually never go above 64c on my video card when OC'd on Uni Valley, or Firestrike

Same with my processor temps, usually around 56~ Package temps and 70c on the socket temp max after 1.5 hours of prime running my FX 8350 @ 4.5Ghz on all stock voltages. - Using Hyper 212 Evo with 2 fans + Corsair R300 case with good airflow.)

How is your airflow? And yes, increasing fan speed may help if you don't care about noise.


----------



## No0ffenc3

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *RaleighStClair*
> 
> check out this thread I bet this is your problem. https://forums.geforce.com/default/topic/784294/?comment=4345107
> 
> To fix this issue you need to mod your bios to get higher voltage for 3D mode. Try this BIOS
> 
> stablebios.zip 137k .zip file


Well.. It didn't do any good for me. First I tried with that BIOS, then I read the forum and changed the voltage value myself from MaxwellBiosTweaker but the result was still same. (did clean sweep of drivers, reinstalled twice, clean boot etc. 2 hours worth of trouble)
Crysis 2 I was able to play 20mins and then GPU% goes to 0. After that I tried GTA IV, in 10 minutes I get a stutter which lasts about 10 seconds.

SS of Crysis 2 GPU monitoring with the new BIOS here: http://puu.sh/dBNN3/0414286247.jpg

I feel like the stutters are becoming more often and more annyoing.
Feels similar when a lot of time ago my 8800GTS was dying... oven did the trick tho









Pretty much all games crash my video driver for a few seconds and then come back alive. Newer games seem to struggle more tho.


----------



## PalominoCreek

What does "throttling" mean?


----------



## Hequaqua

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *PalominoCreek*
> 
> What does "throttling" mean?


Drop in perfromance. A card that the OC has been set too high, might be stable, but the GPU will throttle back. In my case, if I set my card to 1566mhz/core, it will run Firestrike, but it will throttle back to about 1543mhz for part of the benchmarking. My card seems to not take any extra voltage that would allow me to stay @ 1566. Although, it will stay at 1566 during Valley. Hmmm

Hope that makes sense, my back is killing me and I'm all drugged up....


----------



## PalominoCreek

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Hequaqua*
> 
> Drop in perfromance. A card that the OC has been set too high, might be stable, but the GPU will throttle back. In my case, if I set my card to 1566mhz/core, it will run Firestrike, but it will throttle back to about 1543mhz for part of the benchmarking. My card seems to not take any extra voltage that would allow me to stay @ 1566. Although, it will stay at 1566 during Valley. Hmmm
> 
> Hope that makes sense, my back is killing me and I'm all drugged up....


You explained it well, I can see how it can be a problem. Is this throttling issue seen often on Maxwell cards?


----------



## beppeboh

Hi people! Sign me in! Here are my pictures!


----------



## Aluc13

Welcome and nice case and lights.


----------



## MattsBattlerig

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jlhawn*
> 
> my G1 Gaming overclocked to 1574mhz only reaches 68c after 2 hours of gaming.


Hi

Thats pretty amazing compared to what im getting, running just at 1440mhz. I may try and increase the fans throughout my case, since the two 140mm intake fans don't spin whilst the pc is at idle (28 degrees cpu and 32 degrees on the gpu) and then only spin up at around 40 degrees. this could be impacted the temperatures quite a bit.

Also can u sign me up the gtx 970 group pls. (does need a clean i know!)


----------



## mauley

My Gigabyte card will only do +100 on the core and +300 on the memory giving me 1505/7600. Shadow of Mordor crashes if I go any higher. In benchmarks it is fine to go higher though.

Compared to most I have seen on here that seems quite low, especially on the memory. Mind you this is with no voltage or power limit increase. Under load my card uses a maximum of 89% according to GPU-Z


----------



## dennjoe

Hi guys, I hope to have my new galax gtx 970 exoc next week and was wondering does anyone have any tips for me as I've never had a Nvidia card before. I'm coming from an R9 270x. I'm hoping for a serious performance increase


----------



## mauley

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dennjoe*
> 
> Hi guys, I hope to have my new galax gtx 970 exoc next week and was wondering does anyone have any tips for me as I've never had a Nvidia card before. I'm coming from an R9 270x. I'm hoping for a serious performance increase


My advice would be to download the latest Nvidia drivers. Get GPU-Z, 3dMark, MSI Afterburner, Unigine Heaven and Unigine Valley. Load up a few of your favorite games also.

Once you have all of that test the card out first and do some benchmarks on stock to get an idea of the performance of the card, don't immediately go in and overclock. Then when you have that come back to these forums and do some reading if you want to learn how to overclock and have it stable. Everyone here is always able to help.

Most importantly though is have fun!


----------



## Luck100

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mauley*
> 
> My Gigabyte card will only do +100 on the core and +300 on the memory giving me 1505/7600. Shadow of Mordor crashes if I go any higher. In benchmarks it is fine to go higher though.
> 
> Compared to most I have seen on here that seems quite low, especially on the memory. Mind you this is with no voltage or power limit increase. Under load my card uses a maximum of 89% according to GPU-Z


I have pretty much the same overclock limits on my G1's (SLI). I can bench at higher clocks (and get better scores) but I start seeing artifacts (color flashes) if I let Firestrike keep looping. For gaming I keep it around +100 core / +250 mem for 100% stability.


----------



## dennjoe

Thanks man will do and I'll let ye know how I get on just hope it comes before Wednesday


----------



## mauley

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Luck100*
> 
> I have pretty much the same overclock limits on my G1's (SLI). I can bench at higher clocks (and get better scores) but I start seeing artifacts (color flashes) if I let Firestrike keep looping. For gaming I keep it around +100 core / +250 mem for 100% stability.


Yeah I am going to stick to this now for stability purposes. I pretty much max every game I have at 1080p anyway so its no big loss.


----------



## earthmover

I got this cute little Gigabyte guy on monday but didn't have time to do any overclocking yet. Performance is great, especially under Linux (coming from AMD R9 270)


----------



## dennjoe

Hey guys I play a lot of arma 3 and was wondering what kind of fps at 1080p do ye get? I realise it is very CPU dependant with arma and I have an fx8320 oc'd to 4.6 and was wondering does anyone have any experience with it?


----------



## Hequaqua

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *PalominoCreek*
> 
> You explained it well, I can see how it can be a problem. Is this throttling issue seen often on Maxwell cards?


I think it can happen with any card. It just depends are what you are trying to do. You just need to find your cards "sweet" spot where is it stable. While I can run a few benchmarks with my card OC'd to say 1566/8000, that is not the sweet spot. For me it's about 1541/8000.


----------



## Edkiefer

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Hequaqua*
> 
> I think it can happen with any card. It just depends are what you are trying to do. You just need to find your cards "sweet" spot where is it stable. While I can run a few benchmarks with my card OC'd to say 1566/8000, that is not the sweet spot. For me it's about 1541/8000.


right, It not so much a issue with maxwell, its just because you can OC it 100-200mhz your going to be prone to power limit ,especially in BM like Firestrike .
Many of better 3rd party cards cool it well, you may just need to alter fan curve a bit and should be fine .


----------



## HAL900

poor gtx


----------



## HAL900




----------



## Pharaun159

Sooo. guys i'm part of a facebook forum group call pc builders forum. I recently overclocked my second graphics card ever and posted my results. they got excited and said to post them here. 
hopefully i did this right. Its an Asus Strix 970. I achieved an effect clock of 1680mhz and a mem clock of 4005. I hope i understood the info right. and this is on air cooling.


----------



## iSlayer

Click the ? next to bus interface and run the test, then switch to the sensors tab and take a screenshot of that please







.


----------



## semitope

where did you see that effective clock?


----------



## Pharaun159

lol i will give it a try. new at this. lol and i'm cooking at the moment. (food not pc lol)


----------



## Pharaun159

after i got it stable. i rebooted and ran valley. it always shows your effective. you just have to make sure it was completly closed out between adjustments or it will display that first adjustment before it was opened.


----------



## Hequaqua

I don't think GPU-Z is a reliable way to capture a overclock, not running the render test.

Here is mine:


----------



## Pharaun159

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Pharaun159*
> 
> after i got it stable. i rebooted and ran valley. it always shows your effective. you just have to make sure it was completly closed out between adjustments or it will display that first adjustment before it was opened.


Is that the wrong way to do it?


----------



## Hequaqua

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Pharaun159*
> 
> after i got it stable. i rebooted and ran valley. it always shows your effective. you just have to make sure it was completly closed out between adjustments or it will display that first adjustment before it was opened.


Valley shows the wrong Core speed with the Maxwell.



My actual was 1566mhz.


----------



## AngryGoldfish

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mauley*
> 
> My Gigabyte card will only do +100 on the core and +300 on the memory giving me 1505/7600. Shadow of Mordor crashes if I go any higher. In benchmarks it is fine to go higher though.
> 
> Compared to most I have seen on here that seems quite low, especially on the memory. Mind you this is with no voltage or power limit increase. Under load my card uses a maximum of 89% according to GPU-Z


With no additional voltage or power, 1505/7600 is an average score. Anywhere between 1450 and 1550 is what I've come to expect, though others may have slightly different numbers.


----------



## Hequaqua

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *AngryGoldfish*
> 
> With no additional voltage or power, 1505/7600 is an average score. Anywhere between 1450 and 1550 is what I've come to expect, though others may have slightly different numbers.


I agree.....I can game/benchmark @1543/8000, and it runs fine.


----------



## Pharaun159

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Hequaqua*
> 
> Valley shows the wrong Core speed with the Maxwell.


ahhh. well i clicked the little "?" mark next to bus and ran the render test. (i'm typing this on a different computer) it says
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *iSlayer*
> 
> Click the ? next to bus interface and run the test, then switch to the sensors tab and take a screenshot of that please
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> .


this says something different, but here ya go. 

the 2000.7 mem is per channel, correct?


----------



## Hequaqua

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Pharaun159*
> 
> ahhh. well i clicked the little "?" mark next to bus and ran the render test. (i'm typing this on a different computer) it says
> this says something different, but here ya go.
> 
> the 2000.7 mem is per channel, correct?


Yea, so your @8000mhz on your memory.

As for using GPU-Z render test, I think it allows users to reach "artificial" Core speeds. Like the one I posted. There is no way my card would be stable at that speed....lol


----------



## Pharaun159

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Hequaqua*
> 
> Yea, so your @8000mhz on your memory.


so thats still a good overclock though right?


----------



## Pharaun159

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Hequaqua*
> 
> Yea, so your @8000mhz on your memory.
> 
> As for using GPU-Z render test, I think it allows users to reach "artificial" Core speeds. Like the one I posted. There is no way my card would be stable at that speed....lol


well i ran valley benchmark for over an hour at that with no problem.. so thats good then, right?


----------



## iSlayer

Yes it is. I don't know how good the valley bench is for stress testing, but if you're stable in games that's a very good overclock, especially since you didn't need to up the voltage at all.


----------



## Hequaqua

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Pharaun159*
> 
> well i ran valley benchmark for over an hour at that with no problem.. so thats good then, right?


Oh yea. It's normally the core speeds that make it crash. From my experience anyway. I use two monitors, so it's easy for me to see when my card is really stable, or whether or not it is throttling.


----------



## Pharaun159

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *iSlayer*
> 
> Yes it is. I don't know how good the valley bench is for stress testing, but if you're stable in games that's a very good overclock, especially since you didn't need to up the voltage at all.


Sweet! ran firestrike no prob too. scored 10455. Usually if i was going to crash with a overclock, it be there. also no artifacting or anything weird during valley. i usually get that if i push mem too high. after all was said and done and stable. i backed everything down by 10 points.


----------



## Hequaqua

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Pharaun159*
> 
> Sweet! ran firestrike no prob too. scored 10455. Usually if i was going to crash with a overclock, it be there. also no artifacting or anything weird during valley. i usually get that if i push mem too high. after all was said and done and stable. i backed everything down by 10 points.


In my opinion, Firestrike likes Core speed. Valley seems to like higher memory. At least with my card. They are all different.

I use all the BM in 3Dmark. I have some settings that I have used where it wouldn't make it through Skydiver, Cloudgate a few times(Memory too high)....it's really finding that perfect spot for everything.


----------



## jlhawn

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Pharaun159*
> 
> after i got it stable. i rebooted and ran valley. it always shows your effective. you just have to make sure it was completly closed out between adjustments or it will display that first adjustment before it was opened.


as others have said Valley shows incorrect core clock on Maxwell.
Valley shows my core clock at over 1700mhz which is totally incorrect.
my core clock is 1574mhz


----------



## Hequaqua

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jlhawn*
> 
> as others have said Valley shows incorrect core clock on Maxwell.
> Valley shows my core clock at over 1700mhz which is totally incorrect.
> my core clock is 1574mhz


Would be nice to hit 1700 and be stable.....


----------



## DustDevil

I may have gotten the wrong cards







I knew I was going to 3 way sli and from all that I read blower style coolers were the way to go because you exhaust the heat out the back. The MSI 4GD5 OC uses a reference 980 pcb I believe and my temps skyrocket even on default settings. 100% fan speed and it pegs at 79-80c which I believe is the thermal limit of the power. When I raise the power to 106% it goes to 91c, only did that once. I have 4 120's blowing directly on the cards but their is only a 3mm gap between each card and the card below it. I am going to rig a 120mm fan right on the front of the cards ad force some air over the massive cooler.

As a last resort I may have to build a water rig....but I really don't have the $800 to build it with. Already have $3500 into this rig plus some.

I may void the warranties and reapply some thermal paste if I thought it would help over the stock.


----------



## AngryGoldfish

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DustDevil*
> 
> I may have gotten the wrong cards
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I knew I was going to 3 way sli and from all that I read blower style coolers were the way to go because you exhaust the heat out the back. The MSI 4GD5 OC uses a reference 980 pcb I believe and my temps skyrocket even on default settings. 100% fan speed and it pegs at 79-80c which I believe is the thermal limit of the power. When I raise the power to 106% it goes to 91c, only did that once. I have 4 120's blowing directly on the cards but their is only a 3mm gap between each card and the card below it. I am going to rig a 120mm fan right on the front of the cards ad force some air over the massive cooler.
> 
> As a last resort I may have to build a water rig....but I really don't have the $800 to build it with. Already have $3500 into this rig plus some.
> 
> I may void the warranties and reapply some thermal paste if I thought it would help over the stock.


That sucks, man. Even blower style cards suffer from a 3-way sandwich. If you have overclocked them, maybe bring them back down to stock speeds? You really don't need to overclock three 970's.

You would have been better off, IMO, to go with two 980's and put a little extra money in for that, even if the performance suffered slightly.


----------



## DustDevil

Yeah it happens even without the oc...just default clocks. Looking on EK and will see how much it will cost me versus 2 980's.


----------



## Hequaqua

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DustDevil*
> 
> Yeah it happens even without the oc...just default clocks. Looking on EK and will see how much it will cost me versus 2 980's.


You can send one of them my way......







Have Santa drop it off to me!!


----------



## jlhawn

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Hequaqua*
> 
> Would be nice to hit 1700 and be stable.....


sure would but I don't think it's possible.


----------



## AngryGoldfish

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DustDevil*
> 
> Yeah it happens even without the oc...just default clocks. Looking on EK and will see how much it will cost me versus 2 980's.


Water blocks will definitely be more expensive. The G1 Gaming 970 EK blocks are over €100 for me. Three of those would equal as much as a 970 on its own.


----------



## melodystyle2003

@AngryGoldfish try a pci-e extender cable to remove the middle gpu and leave fresh air to the other ones.


----------



## ondoy

how do i fix youtube flickering ?
sli enabled, chrome hardware acceleration enabled...


----------



## AngryGoldfish

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *melodystyle2003*
> 
> @AngryGoldfish try a pci-e extender cable to remove the middle gpu and leave fresh air to the other ones.


I don't think you meant to direct that at me. It's DustDevil that is experiencing thermal issues.


----------



## cyph3rz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ondoy*
> 
> how do i fix youtube flickering ?
> sli enabled, chrome hardware acceleration enabled...


Wow that shouldn't even be happening at all and which drivers are you using right now?


----------



## melodystyle2003

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *AngryGoldfish*
> 
> I don't think you meant to direct that at me. It's DustDevil that is experiencing thermal issues.


Yes you are correct







thanks








Quote:


> Originally Posted by *melodystyle2003*
> 
> @DustDevil try a pci-e extender cable to remove the middle gpu and leave fresh air to the other ones.


----------



## doza

strix 970 can only change voltage with asus tweak program, but what ever value u set take a good care becouse after u overclock to high and u get driver crash, than voltage will jump ( for me from 1.230v to 1.380v) at least thats what programs say, that voltage (1.380v) will stay even if u restart computer or reset overclock settings! only thing that helps is reinstal driver or delete asus tweak program.

nothing happend to me as i have h100i on gpu, but temperature is climbing from max 45c that i had before this problem to 60c... i can only imagine what woud happen to someone with stock cooler









dont know is this only my card,but who ever uses this buggy program TAKE A GOOD CARE when changing voltages trough this program


----------



## GrimDoctor

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *doza*
> 
> strix 970 can only change voltage with asus tweak program, but what ever value u set take a good care becouse after u overclock to high and u get driver crash, than voltage will jump ( for me from 1.230v to 1.380v) at least thats what programs say, that voltage (1.380v) will stay even if u restart computer or reset overclock settings! only thing that helps is reinstal driver or delete asus tweak program.
> 
> nothing happend to me as i have h100i on gpu, but temperature is climbing from max 45c that i had before this problem to 60c... i can only imagine what woud happen to someone with stock cooler
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> dont know is this only my card,but who ever uses this buggy program TAKE A GOOD CARE when changing voltages trough this program


I have the Strix also. What you using to monitor those voltages? I can't get my voltages to go that high using GPU Tweak, it seems to be capped with the standard BIOS.


----------



## cokker

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Pharaun159*
> 
> Sooo. guys i'm part of a facebook forum group call pc builders forum. I recently overclocked my second graphics card ever and posted my results. they got excited and said to post them here.
> hopefully i did this right. Its an Asus Strix 970. I achieved an effect clock of 1680mhz and a mem clock of 4005. I hope i understood the info right. and this is on air cooling.


32 ROP's?

I'm guessing a software error there?


----------



## DustDevil

Fixed my overheating problem for now. I voided the warranties.......all I had was some Antec Forumla 7 Nano Diamond paste ala BB. Never used it before. 30 minutes of playing 74-70-65 temps OC'ed. I really should clock them back I am getting 150+ fps generally in BF3 with Ultra settings in 1080p.


----------



## PureBlackFire

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *cokker*
> 
> [
> 32 ROP's?
> 
> I'm guessing a software error there?


there are several errors. he needs to update to gpu-z 8.0.


----------



## jlhawn

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *PureBlackFire*
> 
> there are several errors. he needs to update to gpu-z 8.0.


in a few post back some of asked where he got the 1680mhz clock and he said from valley, so we let him know
that valley does not report the core clock correctly on Maxwell, heck it shows mine at over 1700mhz in valley
which I know is incorrect.


----------



## Laserfaker

Sup, dudes, is it possible to find led indicator (Geforce GTX/Windforce)? As far as i know GTX970 Windforce got the same plate as the G1 gaming, and has similar ports.


----------



## DustDevil

I jumped the gun.....still throttles at 79c Different map stresses the gpu's differently I suppose. I knew it was too good to be true.


----------



## GrimDoctor

http://www.3dmark.com/fs/3518685



Asus 970 Strix still on air









After playing for a week, getting better results in general by not maxxing out the GPU Tweak settings and upped my CPU for good measure. Pretty happy


----------



## doza

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *GrimDoctor*
> 
> I have the Strix also. What you using to monitor those voltages? I can't get my voltages to go that high using GPU Tweak, it seems to be capped with the standard BIOS.


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *GrimDoctor*
> 
> I have the Strix also. What you using to monitor those voltages? I can't get my voltages to go that high using GPU Tweak, it seems to be capped with the standard BIOS.


i see u have only 1400 core max in gpu tweak.click eneable advanced settings so u can go higher than 1400 that program alows...
aida64 and hwinfo64 can read voltage on asus strix... just take a good care and always watch that voltage spikes and temperature...


----------



## GrimDoctor

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *doza*
> 
> i see u have only 1400 core max in gpu tweak.click eneable advanced settings so u can go higher than 1400 that program alows...
> aida64 and hwinfo64 can read voltage on asus strix... just take a good care and always watch that voltage spikes and temperature...


Where exactly is this "Advanced Settings"? I can't find it.


----------



## GrimDoctor

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *GrimDoctor*
> 
> Where exactly is this "Advanced Settings"? I can't find it.


Ignore that. I just found it...holy cow! This card can crank! Typing this on my phone as I am running Firestrike! I'll post the result shortly.
I'm new to GPU Tweak, didn't know about that feature lol.

EDIT: The result!

http://www.3dmark.com/fs/3519156



My CPU is lower at the moment as I am testing some other things but wow to that first clock attempt - honestly I just moved the slider randomly and around 1500 sounded like a logical place to start. If HWiNFO64 is showing it accurately then







I was already happy with the Strix, now it's time to play some more!

@doza +rep to you my friend!


----------



## Pharaun159

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *PureBlackFire*
> 
> there are several errors. he needs to update to gpu-z 8.0.


Will do. Thanks for the suggestion. new at this


----------



## Pharaun159

Alright atleast i did the actual overclocking right. this is the highest stable overclock i could get. higher ones worked, but they just just wernt quite stable. display would flicker once at begining of benchmark, or slight artifacting. this is it. after i did this, i backed everything off by 10. no voltage overclock.


----------



## jlhawn

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Pharaun159*
> 
> Alright atleast i did the actual overclocking right. this is the highest stable overclock i could get. higher ones worked, but they just just wernt quite stable. display would flicker once at begining of benchmark, or slight artifacting. this is it. after i did this, i backed everything off by 10. no voltage overclock.


thats a good overclock, my stable one is 1575mhz, I have reached 1605mhz but a couple of my games don't like it that high and my driver TDR's


----------



## GrimDoctor

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jlhawn*
> 
> thats a good overclock, my stable one is 1575mhz, I have reached 1605mhz but a couple of my games don't like it that high and my driver TDR's


Are you guys clicking GPUZs screenshot button while playing a game or benching?


----------



## Pharaun159

rendering test in gpu z


----------



## Hequaqua

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Pharaun159*
> 
> rendering test in gpu z


That is not really a benchmark.


----------



## jlhawn

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *GrimDoctor*
> 
> Are you guys clicking GPUZs screenshot button while playing a game or benching?


I capture it at the start of Valley


----------



## Hequaqua

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jlhawn*
> 
> I capture it at the start of Valley


Valley shows the wrong Core clock on the Maxwell.

It shows mine as 1680mhz....lol

http://cdn.overclock.net/f/fd/fd95dc8a_00004.png


----------



## error-id10t

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Hequaqua*
> 
> 
> That is not really a benchmark.


I don't think anyone is using it as a benchmark or any kind of stability test (well, hopefully), it's just to show the clocks easy way under load.


----------



## Hequaqua

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *error-id10t*
> 
> I don't think anyone is using it as a benchmark or any kind of stability test (well, hopefully), it's just to show the clocks easy way under load.


It sounded to me like they were. lol Again, like you, I hope not. Of course it is a lot of trial and error. I myself don't use the render test in GPU-Z for anything. Even at full screen it produces artificial numbers.


----------



## ondoy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *cyph3rz*
> 
> Wow that shouldn't even be happening at all and which drivers are you using right now?


344.75 , some videos display properly some don't...
i also tried launching java apps(bitminter) and it also flicker...


----------



## jlhawn

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Hequaqua*
> 
> Valley shows the wrong Core clock on the Maxwell.
> 
> It shows mine as 1680mhz....lol
> 
> http://cdn.overclock.net/f/fd/fd95dc8a_00004.png


I meant a capture of gpu-z screen shot when starting valley cause valley shows my core clock over 1700mhz which is wrong, theres no way I can get 1700mhz.







I have known for some time that valleys core clock reading is wrong. you and I posted a few pages back to another poster on here about valley.


----------



## GrimDoctor

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jlhawn*
> 
> I capture it at the start of Valley


How accurate is HWiNFO for clock speed in your experience?


----------



## GrimDoctor

My current settings are allowing my Strix to 1669MHz according to HWiNFO. It's completing Valley runs and Firestrike but with only 8 pins I'm getting worried that I shouldn't be doing this?

Only running on air though I have good flow and the temps are good.

Should I back off?


----------



## beppeboh

Thank you, your case is also nice


----------



## GrimDoctor

Slowly squeezing a little more out of the Strix!








http://www.overclock.net/t/1406832/single-gpu-fire-strike-top-30/1320#post_23306286


----------



## Hequaqua

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Pharaun159*
> 
> Alright atleast i did the actual overclocking right. this is the highest stable overclock i could get. higher ones worked, but they just just wernt quite stable. display would flicker once at begining of benchmark, or slight artifacting. this is it. after i did this, i backed everything off by 10. no voltage overclock.


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *error-id10t*
> 
> I don't think anyone is using it as a benchmark or any kind of stability test (well, hopefully), it's just to show the clocks easy way under load.


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jlhawn*
> 
> I meant a capture of gpu-z screen shot when starting valley cause valley shows my core clock over 1700mhz which is wrong, theres no way I can get 1700mhz.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I have known for some time that valleys core clock reading is wrong. you and I posted a few pages back to another poster on here about valley.


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *GrimDoctor*
> 
> How accurate is HWiNFO for clock speed in your experience?


I find HWiNFO64 to very accurate. I love that little program.


----------



## Hequaqua

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *GrimDoctor*
> 
> Slowly squeezing a little more out of the Strix!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> http://www.overclock.net/t/1406832/single-gpu-fire-strike-top-30/1320#post_23306286


Nice scores.....I'm trying my hardest to get 14000 on my graphics score, can't quite get there.









http://www.3dmark.com/fs/3523419

It says invalid because I am using the beta drivers.


----------



## Pharaun159

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jlhawn*
> 
> I capture it at the start of Valley


Thats what i was doing and i was hitting 1680 effective. But i was told that valley doesnt read the 900s quite right.


----------



## HAL900

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *GrimDoctor*
> 
> Are you guys clicking GPUZs screenshot button while playing a game or benching?


----------



## Hequaqua

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Pharaun159*
> 
> Thats what i was doing and i was hitting 1680 effective. But i was told that valley doesnt read the 900s quite right.


I think the best way is to have HWiNFO64 running.....clear it right before you start your benchmark or whatever you are running. Game, benchmarks, etc.

As soon as you finish look at HWiNFO64, it will show low Core/Mem/Temp/etc as well as your Max. Then look at the average...that it was I shoot for. A nice consistent Avg Core/Mem/Temp/Etc.


----------



## Teskin89

I don't know why i get almost 1000 points less on 3d mark 13 with an i5 3570 and 970 oc'ed to 1547/8000 +25 v


----------



## AngryGoldfish

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DustDevil*
> 
> I jumped the gun.....still throttles at 79c Different map stresses the gpu's differently I suppose. I knew it was too good to be true.


Oh, man, that sucks. I thought you had cracked it then.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Pharaun159*
> 
> Alright atleast i did the actual overclocking right. this is the highest stable overclock i could get. higher ones worked, but they just just wernt quite stable. display would flicker once at begining of benchmark, or slight artifacting. this is it. after i did this, i backed everything off by 10. no voltage overclock.


That's a nice OC without any additional voltage. Very nice.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *GrimDoctor*
> 
> My current settings are allowing my Strix to 1669MHz according to HWiNFO. It's completing Valley runs and Firestrike but with only 8 pins I'm getting worried that I shouldn't be doing this?
> 
> Only running on air though I have good flow and the temps are good.
> 
> Should I back off?


I've not seen anyone reach that high of an overclock without serious instability. There should theoretically be power throttling on an 8-pin card at that kind of frequency.


----------



## Edkiefer

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Teskin89*
> 
> I don't know why i get almost 1000 points less on 3d mark 13 with an i5 3570 and 970 oc'ed to 1547/8000 +25 v


he running a OC 4700k at 4.5ghz, you can't compare the overall score, look at the GPU score only .
Also that firestrike scores not mark13 , if your ref post 9371


----------



## JordanTr

Hello everybody. Maybe someone would be so kind and could pm me their moded bios for g1 gtx970 with boost disabled and base clock somewhere between 1500-1500/7600-8000. Also lowered idle rpm of fan and keep high voltage on 3d load. Thank you very much if someone will do it my card do those clocks with +25mV but sometimes on non demanding games i TDR thats why i want voltage for 3d load.


----------



## garikfox

That TDR is caused by the OC (factory or induced), combined with the current buggy drivers = TDR's, The drivers have a long way to go for the new 970's


----------



## mauley

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *JordanTr*
> 
> Hello everybody. Maybe someone would be so kind and could pm me their moded bios for g1 gtx970 with boost disabled and base clock somewhere between 1500-1500/7600-8000. Also lowered idle rpm of fan and keep high voltage on 3d load. Thank you very much if someone will do it my card do those clocks with +25mV but sometimes on non demanding games i TDR thats why i want voltage for 3d load.


http://www.overclock.net/t/1517316/extract-and-flash-gtx-970-and-980-firmware-nolimits-and-gamestable

That is the best place to go and ask. They have a download for a modded bios for your card in the first post.


----------



## JordanTr

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mauley*
> 
> http://www.overclock.net/t/1517316/extract-and-flash-gtx-970-and-980-firmware-nolimits-and-gamestable
> 
> That is the best place to go and ask. They have a download for a modded bios for your card in the first post.


Thanks for reply, i saw that thread, but thought maybe someone can share already modden bios. I dont want to put all those values by myself, it takes lot of time find out which is which. I probably can keep those clock on stock voltage added +25mV just to be on the safe side, even if someone added more i dont mind, temp is not problems, since i got decent airflow.


----------



## mauley

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *JordanTr*
> 
> Thanks for reply, i saw that thread, but thought maybe someone can share already modden bios. I dont want to put all those values by myself, it takes lot of time find out which is which. I probably can keep those clock on stock voltage added +25mV just to be on the safe side, even if someone added more i dont mind, temp is not problems, since i got decent airflow.


That's the good thing about that thread is that it has a pre modded BIOS for the card that you have. If you look in the first post and download the one that says *GIGABYTE-G1-970-GM204-GSv1-NLv7.zip* Then read the text files they tell you what has been modified in that BIOS. I think most of what you are asking for is covered in the download.


----------



## JordanTr

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mauley*
> 
> That's the good thing about that thread is that it has a pre modded BIOS for the card that you have. If you look in the first post and download the one that says *GIGABYTE-G1-970-GM204-GSv1-NLv7.zip* Then read the text files they tell you what has been modified in that BIOS. I think most of what you are asking for is covered in the download.


Thanks mate. I just downloaded it and changed fan min value to 950rpm, everything else looks fine. So there is no need to disable boost as i understood from this thread owner.


----------



## GrimDoctor

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *AngryGoldfish*
> 
> I've not seen anyone reach that high of an overclock without serious instability. There should theoretically be power throttling on an 8-pin card at that kind of frequency.


I got throttled back to 1662 but it was stable benching and gaming. I had a separate thread but I started getting trolled so I gave up bothering in that thread.
I will try those high clocks again but probably once I get confirmation from some emails I sent - with only 8pin I have my reservations about the card lasting too long even though it tested stable, the Strix I don't think was designed for that.


----------



## AngryGoldfish

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *GrimDoctor*
> 
> I got throttled back to 1662 but it was stable benching and gaming. I had a separate thread but I started getting trolled so I gave up bothering in that thread.
> I will try those high clocks again but probably once I get confirmation from some emails I sent - with only 8pin I have my reservations about the card lasting too long even though it tested stable, the Strix I don't think was designed for that.


I've not seen any 970 reach that high whilst stable, not even the ones with fewer BIOS restrictions like the G1 or the iGame. Unless you have the mother of all chips-like in the top 1%-there must be a mistake somewhere. If it's all good... damn, son, you got it made. No need for trolling though. That's not on.


----------



## GrimDoctor

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *AngryGoldfish*
> 
> I've not seen any 970 reach that high whilst stable, not even the ones with fewer BIOS restrictions like the G1 or the iGame. Unless you have the mother of all chips-like in the top 1%-there must be a mistake somewhere. If it's all good... damn, son, you got it made. No need for trolling though. That's not on.


I got Martin (HWiNFO) to help me confirm the numbers were accurate via a debug report (note: VRM temps went wonky though it appears to be a known issue with my MB and he's working on it) and the numbers matched the maximums in GPUZ so it appears solid. If it is, I am more shocked than anyone. Trolling via PM and email is pretty low IMO, it's a forum, post in a thread, don't be a scumbag is my thought on that. Anyways right now I'm at 1563MHz until I get confirmation. No bios change yet and I hope I can get away with it without voiding warranty.

I'm relatively knew to GPU OCing but I'm reading up on thermal throttling, the temp target was the only thing I hadn't touched yet and it appears that pushing that to 85c is safe enough - I've been at the 79c setting.


----------



## Razzaa

Does anyone know if a Waterblock has been released for the G1 970 yet?


----------



## GrimDoctor

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Razzaa*
> 
> Does anyone know if a Waterblock has been released for the G1 970 yet?


EK has and I know @Gleniu has ordered his though Christmas time shipping is causing delays from what I understand.


----------



## AngryGoldfish

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *GrimDoctor*
> 
> I got Martin (HWiNFO) to help me confirm the numbers were accurate via a debug report (note: VRM temps went wonky though it appears to be a known issue with my MB and he's working on it) and the numbers matched the maximums in GPUZ so it appears solid. If it is, I am more shocked than anyone. Trolling via PM and email is pretty low IMO, it's a forum, post in a thread, don't be a scumbag is my thought on that. Anyways right now I'm at 1563MHz until I get confirmation. No bios change yet and I hope I can get away with it without voiding warranty.
> 
> I'm relatively knew to GPU OCing but I'm reading up on thermal throttling, the temp target was the only thing I hadn't touched yet and it appears that pushing that to 85c is safe enough - I've been at the 79c setting.


They were sending you personal messages? What the fudge? I think it's just as scummy to immediately assume lies as the actual act of lying.

I'm really surprised power is not holding you back. Thermals should be fine as long as you're not piling on voltage, and as said earlier, you can't do that with the 970's.

Again, absolutely win to you if it all checks out as being stable. Even 1563Mhz is a stellar score; the best I've seen for a Strix. I hope it pans out fully. Maybe you could even get the top-tier 1600 stable. What's your memory at?

.


----------



## Razzaa

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *GrimDoctor*
> 
> EK has and I know @Gleniu has ordered his though Christmas time shipping is causing delays from what I understand.


Found it. Thanks.


----------



## GrimDoctor

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *AngryGoldfish*
> 
> They were sending you personal messages? What the fudge? I think it's just as scummy to immediately assume lies as the actual act of lying.
> 
> I'm really surprised power is not holding you back. Thermals should be fine as long as you're not piling on voltage, and as said earlier, you can't do that with the 970's.
> 
> Again, absolutely win to you if it all checks out as being stable. Even 1563Mhz is a stellar score; the best I've seen for a Strix. I hope it pans out fully. Maybe you could even get the top-tier 1600 stable. What's your memory at?
> 
> .


8010 in GPU Tweak with HWiNFO and GPUz showing 2000.7 each.
Voltage wise through GPU Tweak lets me choose a higher voltage when I start a bench the slider literally moved back to 1205 in the program and in GPUZ the max it has ever shows is 1.25 for 1563 and 1.27 for the 1662 runs.

All the maxes are on this link, same as the earlier post - the only difference with the 1662 run has been the clock speed and the voltage listed above.


----------



## AngryGoldfish

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *GrimDoctor*
> 
> 8010 in GPU Tweak with HWiNFO and GPUz showing 2000.7 each.
> Voltage wise through GPU Tweak lets me choose a higher voltage when I start a bench the slider literally moved back to 1205 in the program and in GPUZ the max it has ever shows is 1.25 for 1563 and 1.27 for the 1662 runs.
> 
> All the maxes are on this link, same as the earlier post - the only difference with the 1662 run has been the clock speed and the voltage listed above.


Yeah, apparently the 970's are hardwired never to go above 1.25v. Even if you hack the BIOS and raise the max to 1.3v, it somehow throttles back down to 1.25, or 1.27 as it is for you which is roughly the same. It's a shame because it would allow higher overclocks. I imagine Nvidia did it to differentiate the 970 and 980 more, which don't have the same voltage restrictions. Seeing as the 970 and 980 are not miles apart, that's not a bad idea on Nvidia's part. However it would be nice for those that want to water cool SLI 970's at 1600Mhz with 1.3V.


----------



## GrimDoctor

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *AngryGoldfish*
> 
> Yeah, apparently the 970's are hardwired never to go above 1.25v. Even if you hack the BIOS and raise the max to 1.3v, it somehow throttles back down to 1.25, or 1.27 as it is for you which is roughly the same. It's a shame because it would allow higher overclocks. I imagine Nvidia did it to differentiate the 970 and 980 more, which don't have the same voltage restrictions. Seeing as the 970 and 980 are not miles apart, that's not a bad idea on Nvidia's part. However it would be nice for those that want to water cool SLI 970's at 1600Mhz with 1.3V.


At this point I assuming Asus' response to me will be WC to be safe but as we know with Asus adding a block with void warranty and I am sure they'll reiterate it in their reply lol, they may even recommend it at the current 1563. I do have good airflow at the moment though.

I agree with you in regards to the differentiating between the 970 and 980 especially considering the price of the 970, they would be shooting themselves in the foot otherwise.


----------



## AngryGoldfish

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *GrimDoctor*
> 
> At this point I assuming Asus' response to me will be WC to be safe but as we know with Asus adding a block with void warranty and I am sure they'll reiterate it in their reply lol, they may even recommend it at the current 1563. I do have good airflow at the moment though.
> 
> I agree with you in regards to the differentiating between the 970 and 980 especially considering the price of the 970, they would be shooting themselves in the foot otherwise.


I'm thinking of water cooling my 970, but not yet. It doesn't need it. It would just be because I want to.


----------



## GrimDoctor

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *AngryGoldfish*
> 
> I'm thinking of water cooling my 970, but not yet. It doesn't need it. It would just be because I want to.


I am in the exact same boat as you. I mean I did buy the A540 for it's airflow and it worked - though I am about to cut the bottom out and add more fans which will work for air and or water so I can't lose lol.


Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


----------



## AngryGoldfish

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *GrimDoctor*
> 
> I am in the exact same boat as you. I mean I did buy the A540 for it's airflow and it worked - though I am about to cut the bottom out and add more fans which will work for air and or water so I can't lose lol.
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


Yeah, same. Bought the Fractal Define R4 for silent air cooling. Now I want silent water cooling and it's not really cracked up for that. Gonna have to sacrifice on a bunch of things.


----------



## Xoriam

Ughhh why does Noctua put brown and beige fans on their stuff -_-


----------



## GrimDoctor

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Xoriam*
> 
> Ughhh why does Noctua put brown and beige fans on their stuff -_-


Because it works....


----------



## Zetzun

The new beta driver improved my score.

That was my best run before the update:
http://www.3dmark.com/fs/3132517

And that's the first run with the new beta driver:
http://www.3dmark.com/3dm/5133426?


----------



## AngryGoldfish

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Xoriam*
> 
> Ughhh why does Noctua put brown and beige fans on their stuff -_-


I think their colours are great. It's just they don't go with anything else anyone produces.


----------



## Xoriam

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *AngryGoldfish*
> 
> I think their colours are great. It's just they don't go with anything else anyone produces.


Someone should make a cookie themed PC.
Make the case look like a icecream sandwich or something.

Then they would look decent.


----------



## AngryGoldfish

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Xoriam*
> 
> Someone should make a cookie themed PC.
> Make the case look like a icecream sandwich or something.
> 
> Then they would look decent.


One of my future systems will be based on the Industrial Noctua fans. I'll be a brown and black theme with a little bit of the beige or whatever it is.


----------



## Xoriam

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *AngryGoldfish*
> 
> One of my future systems will be based on the Industrial Noctua fans. I'll be a brown and black theme with a little bit of the beige or whatever it is.


ohh thats a pretty sweet idea.
A rusty Scratched look might add a nice touch.

with some texturing like this.


----------



## AngryGoldfish

Nice! That first one is definitely a clever idea. I'll save that. Cheers!


----------



## Cannonkill

What do u guys think of my custom paunted msi cover. And with it on


----------



## JordanTr

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Cannonkill*
> 
> 
> 
> What do u guys think of my custom paunted msi cover. And with it on


Better than original for sure


----------



## CrazyMonkey

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Cannonkill*
> 
> 
> 
> What do u guys think of my custom paunted msi cover. And with it on


You killed it!!!! Ohhh nooooooo...









Just kidding, It's definitely different for sure, but I like the red better!!!


----------



## Cannonkill

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *CrazyMonkey*
> 
> You killed it!!!! Ohhh nooooooo...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Just kidding, It's definitely different for sure, but I like the red better!!!


well its going jn a white and blue case soooo...


----------



## DustDevil

As some of you know I am having heating issues with my 3 way sli 970's. They would hit 79/80c and throttle. I reapplied thermal paste no luck. I took one card out and have 2 in SLI (1st and 5th slots). Had the fans on 100%. Top card highest after 30 mins of BF4 was 65c bottom card which is partially blocked by mu psu compartment hit 79/80c and throttled. My conclusion is this is just a poor design by MSI it can't handle the heat output for some reason. I suspect it has been throttling all along even with I just had 2 cards I just never paid much attention to it. When I have no load on the gpu's they idle in the mid 20's and ambient is 23-24c. So it is cooling just not at the higher clocks.

I sent a technical question to MSI. Haven't heard back but I am excepting the normal run around. I also posted on MSI's forum. No replies as of yet.

I did find a temp solution. It occurred to me that 100% power was 79c throttle limit and there is a drop down menu in MSI afterburner so you can link / unlink and prioritize either power or temps. I switched link to off and moved the slider to 91c (106%) without the 106% power just at 100%. I now can play at 85-86c with no throttling in 2 way sli. I am going to try 3 way and see what happens. I have a total of 4 120mm lowing on the cards and I have tried shoving a 120mm fan at the end of the cards to force air in. Will see what happens.


----------



## GrimDoctor

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DustDevil*
> 
> As some of you know I am having heating issues with my 3 way sli 970's. They would hit 79/80c and throttle. I reapplied thermal paste no luck. I took one card out and have 2 in SLI (1st and 5th slots). Had the fans on 100%. Top card highest after 30 mins of BF4 was 65c bottom card which is partially blocked by mu psu compartment hit 79/80c and throttled. My conclusion is this is just a poor design by MSI it can't handle the heat output for some reason. I suspect it has been throttling all along even with I just had 2 cards I just never paid much attention to it. When I have no load on the gpu's they idle in the mid 20's and ambient is 23-24c. So it is cooling just not at the higher clocks.
> 
> I sent a technical question to MSI. Haven't heard back but I am excepting the normal run around. I also posted on MSI's forum. No replies as of yet.
> 
> I did find a temp solution. It occurred to me that 100% power was 79c throttle limit and there is a drop down menu in MSI afterburner so you can link / unlink and prioritize either power or temps. I switched link to off and moved the slider to 91c (106%) without the 106% power just at 100%. I now can play at 85-86c with no throttling in 2 way sli. I am going to try 3 way and see what happens. I have a total of 4 120mm lowing on the cards and I have tried shoving a 120mm fan at the end of the cards to force air in. Will see what happens.


As far as I know that's often the case with 3 way and the reason most people (and a lot of people on OCN) are selling their third cards. I'm pretty sure this would happen with any brand.


----------



## DustDevil

Well its happening in 2 card sli as well with the cards spaced out. Even the top card with no air is getting close to 70C with no over clock and 100% fan speed.


----------



## GrimDoctor

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DustDevil*
> 
> Well its happening in 2 card sli as well with the cards spaced out. Even the top card with no air is getting close to 70C with no over clock and 100% fan speed.


Got any pics of your setup? Might be a case airflow/air pressure issue then.


----------



## Mandeep Singh

i sold my gtx 760







soon im going to buy Asus Gtx 970 strix


----------



## Tup3x

Just out of pure curiosity... What would be the best way to re-apply thermal paste for Gigabyte G1? It ha direct touch heatpipes and it's not entirely flat base (gaps between pipes). I'd guess that spreading thin layer over GPU would work best.


----------



## error-id10t

Nope, tried that myself and it was overheating like crazy. It's really hard IMO because of those gaps, I just wouldn't recommend you re-doing it at all. The crap that's there looks poor and you'd think you can only make it better but I had to put heaps of it on the GPU so it wouldn't all just disappear into those gaps.

I had no improvement, still think it's actually worse..


----------



## Tup3x

I'm not planning to.







Just curious, my temps are just fine.


----------



## awdrifter

There are guides for applying thermal paste on HDT CPU coolers, basically you need to use a lot of thermal paste to fill the gaps between the heatpipes.


----------



## Hequaqua

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *awdrifter*
> 
> There are guides for applying thermal paste on HDT CPU coolers, basically you need to use a lot of thermal paste to fill the gaps between the heatpipes.


I put some on my HSF like that...then took a credit card and packed it in and wiped away a lot of the excess. The just applied paste as normal. It dropped my CPU temps by about 4°. I use MX-4.


----------



## qLiixz

Hi!
can someone pls send me their
Inno3D iChill GTX 970 HerculeZ X4 Air Boss Ultra VBios?

Would be rly nice









Thank u


----------



## Phantomas 007

I'm in love with Asus GTX 970 strix. For 1,5 year i have the Sapphire Radeon HD 7950 3GB Vapor-X.What do you think ?


----------



## Sabertooth365

@hequaqua Slowly squeezing a little more out of the Strix! thumb.gif



love this Little monster


----------



## Hequaqua

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Sabertooth365*
> 
> @hequaqua Slowly squeezing a little more out of the Strix! thumb.gif
> 
> 
> 
> love this Little monster


Dam you!!!







lol

WTG though!!









I'm still trying.....can't break that 14000 graphic score yet....been close though....lol
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Sabertooth365*
> 
> @hequaqua Slowly squeezing a little more out of the Strix! thumb.gif
> 
> 
> 
> love this Little monster


I finally broke 14000 on Graphics.....!!!


----------



## Sabertooth365

@hequaqua
Quote:


> I finally broke 14000 on Graphics.....!!!


well done mate keep going


----------



## Hequaqua

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Sabertooth365*
> 
> @hequaqua
> well done mate keep going


I think that is about the most I'm going to get. I might be able to improve the overall if I could get stable @4.6ghz....lol

**Edit: I thought about going water on my CPU....but I think I will go SLI with another 970.


----------



## Gleniu

EK blocks arrived, waiting for backplates now.


----------



## Sabertooth365

@hequaqua " I thought about going water on my CPU....but I think I will go SLI with another 970"

i´ll second that mate !!!!!






























Go For It


----------



## DustDevil

I think I fixed my overheating problem but I am not sure. I am using a NZXT H440 case. It has 3 x 120's or 2 x 140's in the front and 3 x 120's or 2 x 140's in the top and a 140mm in the rear. I was using stock NZXT fans (3 x 120 front 2 x 140 top connected to X60 1 140mm rear. I had issues with the front and top panels that let air in. I had to modify then with 360mm rad grills to get adequate air flow. I did this before I found out I had problems with my 970's throttling.

The case has a psu compartment and you can put SSD drives on the top of it. I had one and apparently in my rush to build the system forgot it was right lined up with my bottom card blocking the blower cooler from sucking air. Also I had 2 3.5"hard drives in the bottom bays right in line with the 970's so air flow wasn't perfect. I just ordered some Corsair fans (9 in total) and a new AIO even though I didn't have any issues with the x60 I was using. I am also moving the SSD to the rear more to allow the blower fan to suck air better and moving the 2 3.5"drives to the top of the bay allowing for a clear path of air.

I should have my new stuff in by next week so I can reassemble everything and see what happens.

Thanks GrimDoctor for helping me with the problem turns out I think you were right about being a case air flow problem.


----------



## GrimDoctor

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DustDevil*
> 
> I think I fixed my overheating problem but I am not sure. I am using a NZXT H440 case. It has 3 x 120's or 2 x 140's in the front and 3 x 120's or 2 x 140's in the top and a 140mm in the rear. I was using stock NZXT fans (3 x 120 front 2 x 140 top connected to X60 1 140mm rear. I had issues with the front and top panels that let air in. I had to modify then with 360mm rad grills to get adequate air flow. I did this before I found out I had problems with my 970's throttling.
> 
> The case has a psu compartment and you can put SSD drives on the top of it. I had one and apparently in my rush to build the system forgot it was right lined up with my bottom card blocking the blower cooler from sucking air. Also I had 2 3.5"hard drives in the bottom bays right in line with the 970's so air flow wasn't perfect. I just ordered some Corsair fans (9 in total) and a new AIO even though I didn't have any issues with the x60 I was using. I am also moving the SSD to the rear more to allow the blower fan to suck air better and moving the 2 3.5"drives to the top of the bay allowing for a clear path of air.
> 
> I should have my new stuff in by next week so I can reassemble everything and see what happens.
> 
> Thanks GrimDoctor for helping me with the problem turns out I think you were right about being a case air flow problem.


No problems bud, glad you got it sorted! Now, onward and upward to more OCing fun
















PS, if you need any more fine tuning help feel free to send me PM and I can help you. Positive pressure FTW!


----------



## GrimDoctor

I've got my memory clocked to 2049MHz stable at the moment. How much harder do you guys think I can push it?
I see the 980s hitting 4000 but I'm don't know that I'm game enough to try on the 970.

@Gleniu Daaaaaaamn!









EDIT: I found the limit for mine whilst Firestriking! I think I might be hitting my most stable 24/7 limit on air cooling but I'm happy with those numbers









Asus 970 Strix - 1573.3/2073.6MHz

http://www.3dmark.com/fs/3537241


----------



## Didjo

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *GrimDoctor*
> 
> I've got my memory clocked to 2049MHz stable at the moment. How much harder do you guys think I can push it?
> I see the 980s hitting 4000 but I'm don't know that I'm game enough to try on the 970.
> 
> @Gleniu Daaaaaaamn!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> EDIT: I found the limit for mine whilst Firestriking! I think I might be hitting my most stable 24/7 limit on air cooling but I'm happy with those numbers
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asus 970 Strix - 1573.3/2073.6MHz
> 
> http://www.3dmark.com/fs/3537241


What about the throttling due the power limit (1x8pin power conector)? Did you mod your BIOS?


----------



## GrimDoctor

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Didjo*
> 
> What about the throttling due the power limit (1x8pin power conector)? Did you mod your BIOS?


Stock bios and no voltage mods. That is the throttled max now. I had pushed much harder (1600+) and it was holding up through all the 3DMark tests but during longer gaming sessions (2hr+) I started to get artifacts and temps I didn't like, so this looks to be my safe max on air.

The absolute most I had was 1669 throttled back to 1662 but I finally got a reply back from Asus and they didn't recommend it due to the 8pin and air, and as above, it eventually caused issues which I learnt just before they replied to me. I wish they would have commented in some way about my stable clock because there aren't many Strix around to compare to, most have GB G1s.


----------



## doza

finally found command for changing voltage of strix970 trought msi afterburner, dont know is this safe or what

it let's me go to 1.277v

[Settings]
VDDC_Generic_Detection = 0
VDDC_CHL8318_Detection = 74h
VDDC_CHL8318_Type = 1

and again no help







, card just wont go above 1530mhz even if i add voltage, it's so strange as card hit's 1530mhz with stock voltage 1.190v max







)

i know people will say strix 970 and 980 are locked, but when i change voltage i see increase in Power consumption, so logic says voltage is higher if consumption is higher right:?


----------



## Cannonkill

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *doza*
> 
> finally found command for changing voltage of strix970 trought msi afterburner, dont know is this safe or what
> 
> it let's me go to 1.277v
> 
> [Settings]
> VDDC_Generic_Detection = 0
> VDDC_CHL8318_Detection = 74h
> VDDC_CHL8318_Type = 1


how do u get into that area in the msi app


----------



## Xoriam

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Cannonkill*
> 
> how do u get into that area in the msi app


Config text file


----------



## jlhawn

any of you seen the new MSI Afterburner? theres 4 new ones, this one is the gaming edition, theres also lots of
program changes and it's not a beta


----------



## GrimDoctor

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jlhawn*
> 
> any of you seen the new MSI Afterburner? theres 4 new ones, this one is the gaming edition, theres also lots of
> program changes and it's not a beta


That looks pretty slick, matches the cards!

Hey I meant to ask you, what's your max stable clock so far?


----------



## Xoriam

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jlhawn*
> 
> any of you seen the new MSI Afterburner? theres 4 new ones, this one is the gaming edition, theres also lots of
> program changes and it's not a beta


Wait is this the new normal msi afterburner?
Been so many years on that OLD UI, if so it's about time for the change.


----------



## Hequaqua

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Xoriam*
> 
> Wait is this the new normal msi afterburner?
> Been so many years on that OLD UI, if so it's about time for the change.


It doesn't show my voltage, any idea why?

It's a gaming skin that is in the UI options. Look sweet though.


----------



## Cannonkill

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Xoriam*
> 
> Config text file


what do u use to open the config files, like i haven't done anything like this yes but i would like to get into it


----------



## Cannonkill

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Hequaqua*
> 
> It doesn't show my voltage, any idea why?
> 
> It's a gaming skin that is in the UI options. Look sweet though.


you have to enable voltage changes in the settings


----------



## Hequaqua

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Cannonkill*
> 
> you have to enable voltage changes in the settings


Got it thanks!!


----------



## Xoriam

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Cannonkill*
> 
> what do u use to open the config files, like i haven't done anything like this yes but i would like to get into it


Notepad


----------



## jlhawn

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *GrimDoctor*
> 
> That looks pretty slick, matches the cards!
> 
> Hey I meant to ask you, what's your max stable clock so far?


1574mhz. the 1605mhz I tried just wouldn't hold up in a couple games so I would say it's not stable at all.
so I run with the 1574mhz


----------



## jlhawn

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Xoriam*
> 
> Wait is this the new normal msi afterburner?
> Been so many years on that OLD UI, if so it's about time for the change.


you have to download the new version and you can install over your current version so you won't lose any saved profiles,
then in the settings under user interface there are 4 new skins, but the new version also has some program changes.
http://www.guru3d.com/files-details/msi-afterburner-beta-download.html


----------



## Xoriam

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jlhawn*
> 
> you have to download the new version and you can install over your current version so you won't lose any saved profiles,
> then in the settings under user interface there are 4 new skins, but the new version also has some program changes.
> http://www.guru3d.com/files-details/msi-afterburner-beta-download.html


Thanks m8!


----------



## GrimDoctor

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jlhawn*
> 
> 1574mhz. the 1605mhz I tried just wouldn't hold up in a couple games so I would say it's not stable at all.
> so I run with the 1574mhz


Nice








I'm on par with you then. Looking forward to seeing more numbers from everyone once all the EK blocks are out


----------



## Xoriam

ughhh I'm getting so antsy to try my cards out!

I also just got a 4k screen so i'm like on the edge of my seat squeeking like a little girl if you know what i mean,


----------



## Cosmic Collision

After having a bad experience with MSI support I got a refund on my MSI 4G and replaced it with a Gigabyte G1. Boost clock out of the box was 1418 which was almost a clear 100 over what the other one came with haha. Was able to get it to 1550 without breaking a sweat. Only issue is that it starts to throttle at 65C and despite being enormous I had better temperatures with the MSI (plus it was way quieter!) so to get 1554 I need to have it start from 1568 then throttle down. It stays there though so I dunno. Is there anything I can do about that?

Another thing is that my memory kind of sucks. Anything over +350 and it taps out like a little girl. Still at stock voltage though and I'm reasonably happy with where my core is at. My last card couldn't do 2GHz on memory and I was really hoping this one would. Oh well.


----------



## jlhawn

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Xoriam*
> 
> ughhh I'm getting so antsy to try my cards out!
> 
> I also just got a 4k screen so i'm like on the edge of my seat squeeking like a little girl if you know what i mean,


----------



## GrimDoctor

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Xoriam*
> 
> ughhh I'm getting so antsy to try my cards out!
> 
> I also just got a 4k screen so i'm like on the edge of my seat squeeking like a little girl if you know what i mean,


lol nice


----------



## Xoriam

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jlhawn*


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *GrimDoctor*
> 
> lol nice


Thanks!


----------



## jlhawn

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Xoriam*
> 
> Thanks!


the squeaking little girl bit was just too funny.


----------



## thehammer007

I'm currently using the Gigabyte G1 Gaming 970, is there any ways I can mod my BIOS to give my card the 0db fan of mode the Strix cards?


----------



## mauley

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *thehammer007*
> 
> I'm currently using the Gigabyte G1 Gaming 970, is there any ways I can mod my BIOS to give my card the 0db fan of mode the Strix cards?


Some people have tried to get it to work but unfortunately it is not possible. The best I could do is mod my BIOS and reduce the fan percentage to 20% so that at idle the fan spins only at 1100rpm. This makes a huge difference for me as I like a quiet computing environment and whilst I can still hear the fan it is certainly not as loud as it was at stock settings.

I hope that helps.If you would like to know how to do that or you want my edited BIOS just send me a PM.


----------



## GrimDoctor

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *thehammer007*
> 
> I'm currently using the Gigabyte G1 Gaming 970, is there any ways I can mod my BIOS to give my card the 0db fan of mode the Strix cards?


If you are going to OC hard I wouldn't bother. My Strix has that option but I start it low (around 800rpm @ 40c) instead to make sure those VRMs keep cool and stay cool


----------



## reg66

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *thehammer007*
> 
> I'm currently using the Gigabyte G1 Gaming 970, is there any ways I can mod my BIOS to give my card the 0db fan of mode the Strix cards?


gigabyte g1 gaming lowest rpm is 950 for stability. It's near silent. Pm me if you want a copy of the bios


----------



## error-id10t

lol, what's with the PM suggestions. Just get a screenshot and post it here for the dude and he can try if interested... he might even give rep


----------



## mauley

That is what I set mine at. I have idle temps of 30c in my case. Normal room temps are 20c-21c

You can probably go lower but I stuck with this for now as the noise is a lot less noticeable for me at 1100rpm.

I hope that helps.


----------



## Gilgam3sh

Hello guys

I have two Gigabyte GTX 970 Windforce 3X OC (not G1) waiting for me when I get home, I've read about the fan speed in idle is a bit too much (34%), does anyone have a BIOS I could flash to get lower fan speed? does the G1 BIOS work on this card too? only difference is the cooler if I'm correct?

send me a PM or put a link here for a modded BIOS with lower fan speed and maybe other good performance tweaks for the cards









thanks


----------



## bluedevil

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Gilgam3sh*
> 
> Hello guys
> 
> I have two Gigabyte GTX 970 Windforce 3X OC (not G1) waiting for me when I get home, I've read about the fan speed in idle is a bit too much (34%), does anyone have a BIOS I could flash to get lower fan speed? does the G1 BIOS work on this card too? only difference is the cooler if I'm correct?
> 
> send me a PM or put a link here for a modded BIOS with lower fan speed and maybe other good performance tweaks for the cards
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> thanks


Heya, I have the non G1 version with the stock BIOS, and to be honest with you, its whisper silent. Even at load it's not loud at all, more like a slight hum. Very quiet card indeed, fits my silent sff pc quite nicely.


----------



## Gilgam3sh

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *bluedevil*
> 
> Heya, I have the non G1 version with the stock BIOS, and to be honest with you, its whisper silent. Even at load it's not loud at all, more like a slight hum. Very quiet card indeed, fits my silent sff pc quite nicely.


ok, so you say it's only the G1 version that is having problem with the fan speed in idle?


----------



## aXque

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Gilgam3sh*
> 
> ok, so you say it's only the G1 version that is having problem with the fan speed in idle?


No, the non G1 is audible at idle (haven't tried the G1). Really good card overall. Mine is doing 1549MHz on the core with stock voltage.

But the fan at idle could be more quiet and I'm going to flash mine


----------



## Gilgam3sh

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *aXque*
> 
> No, the non G1 is audible at idle (haven't tried the G1). Really good card overall. Mine is doing 1549MHz on the core with stock voltage.
> 
> But the fan at idle could be more quiet and I'm going to flash mine


OK, do you have a BIOS for me so I could flash it when I'm home after work?


----------



## Luckael

any one who has try to remove the backplate of Gtx 970 amp extreme?


----------



## HAL900

Wird .Orther game stable 1570 MHZ .
bf4 not


----------



## John Shepard

These G1s are a beast.
I slapped this on:

they boost at 1530Mhz
ran a heaven a couple times and got no crashes,no artifacts,nothing.Temps are great too and the cards are nearly silent.
Of to play DAI and see how they perform.


----------



## battleaxe

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *xelectroxwolfx*
> 
> I currently have two gtx660s (non ti) in SLI will i see any performance increase with a gtx 970? mind posting some firestrike benches?


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *aXque*
> 
> No, the non G1 is audible at idle (haven't tried the G1). Really good card overall. Mine is doing 1549MHz on the core with stock voltage.
> 
> But the fan at idle could be more quiet and I'm going to flash mine


Yes, one 970 will destroy 660 SLI with ease. I think by about 35% but don't quote me on that, could be more even...

There must be a difference between G1's. My G1 is not loud at all. I cannot hear it at all at idle and its only noticeable at 100% fan speed. Even then its very quiet, so there must be a difference between the fans. Maybe a variance in manufacturing or the fans are not very high quality? IDK, but mine is near dead silent unless its running at 100% and even then its still super quiet... but I'm sure some of them are very loud... not saying anyone is lying... there must just be a difference in the fans is all I can figure. Mine is as quiet as my old GTX660DCII, which again, can barely be heard at all.


----------



## mauley

Everyone's perception of what is silent will be different. I find it is better to hear for myself, being a part time audio engineer my ears are trained to hear a range of frequencies that others may not.

Other factors such as hearing capability. computer case and distance from the PC all add up as well.

I have a quiet case sat underneath my desk and my G1 is definitely noticeable even at idle.


----------



## Xoriam

My G1 finally got here!

it's so silent, and cool running.


----------



## shilka

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *battleaxe*
> 
> Yes, one 970 will destroy 660 SLI with ease. I think by about 35% but don't quote me on that, could be more even...
> 
> There must be a difference between G1's. My G1 is not loud at all. I cannot hear it at all at idle and its only noticeable at 100% fan speed. Even then its very quiet, so there must be a difference between the fans. Maybe a variance in manufacturing or the fans are not very high quality? IDK, but mine is near dead silent unless its running at 100% and even then its still super quiet... but I'm sure some of them are very loud... not saying anyone is lying... there must just be a difference in the fans is all I can figure. Mine is as quiet as my old GTX660DCII, which again, can barely be heard at all.


I find mine to be noticeable but not loud unless they are on 100% fanspeed.
Did a review on mine if you have not seen already
http://www.overclock.net/t/1530534/gigabyte-gtx-970-g1-gaming-review-with-benchmarks#post_23281822


----------



## battleaxe

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mauley*
> 
> Everyone's perception of what is silent will be different. I find it is better to hear for myself, being a part time audio engineer my ears are trained to hear a range of frequencies that others may not.
> 
> Other factors such as hearing capability. computer case and distance from the PC all add up as well.
> 
> I have a quiet case sat underneath my desk and my G1 is definitely noticeable even at idle.


I'm a speaker designer, audiophile, and have been involved in the audio industry for over 15 years. My hearing is quite good.

Sometimes there really is a difference in the products, even from the same assembly line... Hence my point. Also no two of these GPU's are alike. That's a factor too.

Edit: but yeah, of course the case and distance would and could make a big difference. My case may be more silent than most I suppose.


----------



## battleaxe

delete: double post


----------



## OCJUNKEE

I got a gainward phantom 970



How do I stop the throttling down


----------



## aXque

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *John Shepard*
> 
> These G1s are a beast.
> I slapped this on:
> 
> they boost at 1530Mhz
> ran a heaven a couple times and got no crashes,no artifacts,nothing.Temps are great too and the cards are nearly silent.
> Of to play DAI and see how they perform.


I don't think it's the G1's only. My none G1 is boosting to 1549MHz and doing 8100MHz on the Samsung memory


----------



## battleaxe

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *OCJUNKEE*
> 
> I got a gainward phantom 970
> 
> 
> 
> How do I stop the throttling down


Get it colder? IDK, mine doesn't do that... ?


----------



## OCJUNKEE

periodically getting "vrel" perfcap reason on gpu-z and it starts to throttle back the core clock. I disabled boost in bios but how (or can) I change this so it not an issue.


----------



## battleaxe

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *OCJUNKEE*
> 
> periodically getting "vrel" perfcap reason on gpu-z and it starts to throttle back the core clock. I disabled boost in bios but how (or can) I change this so it not an issue.


Probably going to have to be a BIOS flash, but I don't know enough about it to tell you which one. I do know there are pretty large difference between BIOS. My BIOS lets my card go over 1600/8000 but other cards can get higher scores than mine on lower clocks. So I've been considering flashing to try one of their BIOS versions to see what mine does differently. There's definitely a difference though between some of these cards BIOS and how they operate.


----------



## AngryGoldfish

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Cosmic Collision*
> 
> After having a bad experience with MSI support I got a refund on my MSI 4G and replaced it with a Gigabyte G1. Boost clock out of the box was 1418 which was almost a clear 100 over what the other one came with haha. Was able to get it to 1550 without breaking a sweat. Only issue is that it starts to throttle at 65C and despite being enormous I had better temperatures with the MSI (plus it was way quieter!) so to get 1554 I need to have it start from 1568 then throttle down. It stays there though so I dunno. Is there anything I can do about that?
> 
> Another thing is that my memory kind of sucks. Anything over +350 and it taps out like a little girl. Still at stock voltage though and I'm reasonably happy with where my core is at. My last card couldn't do 2GHz on memory and I was really hoping this one would. Oh well.


In MSI Afterburner (or equivalent) you should be able to increase the thermal limit to something like 80°C. You won't experience any thermal throttling then.


----------



## Xoriam

Is there a BIOS for the Gigabyte G1 Gaming which allows for more voltage?


----------



## OCJUNKEE

What cards are the shorter chip, not the full length ones (970)


----------



## battleaxe

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *OCJUNKEE*
> 
> What cards are the shorter chip, not the full length ones (970)


PNY blower style is a short PCB, I know because I bought one and returned it because of that. Low cost too.


----------



## OCJUNKEE

the gainward phantom is ok card for the money but it is short pcb however I couldnt justify spending more to get the same gpu but from a different vendor.

NVIDIA blew the gpu market wide open with the release of this card for the price, performance ATI/AMD shoot themselves


----------



## battleaxe

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *OCJUNKEE*
> 
> the gainward phantom is ok card for the money but it is short pcb however I couldnt justify spending more to get the same gpu but from a different vendor.
> 
> NVIDIA blew the gpu market wide open with the release of this card for the price, performance ATI/AMD shoot themselves


How do you figure?

A 290 is about $100 less. Seems pretty competitive in my mind. I own one and I would buy a second 290 before I bought a second 970 for sure... that's because the price is lower and performance pretty close between them. I'm not saying anything negative about the 970, its a great card. But the 290 is for sure competitive at its price point.


----------



## OCJUNKEE

im in australia and at the time I purchased my card I struggled to find ANY other 4gig card at 440 bucks


----------



## battleaxe

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *OCJUNKEE*
> 
> im in australia and at the time I purchased my card I struggled to find ANY other 4gig card at 440 bucks


Oh, well you got me there then.









In the states the 290 is about $100 less than the 970. But that doesn't help you if you can't get the same deal. So you have a point.


----------



## Xoriam

Guys is the Gigabyte GTX 970 G1 Gaming bios from this thread the one people are using to get 1600/2000+ OCs?
http://www.overclock.net/t/1517316/extract-and-flash-gtx-970-and-980-firmware-zosons-h2o-and-air-custom-bios

This is what I've maxed out at before artifacts on stock bios.


----------



## joeh4384

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *OCJUNKEE*
> 
> the gainward phantom is ok card for the money but it is short pcb however I couldnt justify spending more to get the same gpu but from a different vendor.
> 
> NVIDIA blew the gpu market wide open with the release of this card for the price, performance ATI/AMD shoot themselves


I think AMD lowered their prices to compete fine until their new stuff comes out which hopefully will do the same thing to the 980 that the 970 did to the 290x. I still think the 290 has better price to performance when it is a 100 dollars cheaper than a 970.


----------



## specopsFI

I've considered benchmarks as useless for stability testing but it seems I've been wrong. My 1549/8002MHz clocks have been absolutely stable on a playthrough of Metro Last Light, long sessions of Crysis 3 and Star Citizen AC and about a dozen other games. There has been only one game crash for me: Assetto Corsa got stucked once when running it maxed at 4K DSR, not TDR but a freezing and APPCRASH.

So last night I decided to have a go at Fire Strike just for kicks. The first run showed a glitch on a single frame in Graphics test 1 but nothing else so I thought nothing of it. I then put performance settings in the control panel and went for a score. Guess what? TDR in Graphics test 1. I almost couldn't believe it. Almost two months of stable gaming and then a single benchmark run takes it down. I did get it through on the next run but now I can't help but think that the Assetto Corsa crash was a sign of instability, too.

So I've found some new respect to you guys who can crack Fire Strike with clocks beyond 1550MHz. It actually seems like a rather good indicator of stability


----------



## mauley

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Xoriam*
> 
> Guys is the Gigabyte GTX 970 G1 Gaming bios from this thread the one people are using to get 1600/2000+ OCs?
> http://www.overclock.net/t/1517316/extract-and-flash-gtx-970-and-980-firmware-zosons-h2o-and-air-custom-bios
> 
> This is what I've maxed out at before artifacts on stock bios.


That is a good overclock there. The modded BIOS lifts the limits of the card if you have a good overclocking card already you will be able to push it further. If your card sucks...like mine...then a modded BIOS won't help.

See if you can push a little further with a voltage increase. You should be able to hit 2000 memory. Your card looks like it is one of the good ones.


----------



## Xoriam

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mauley*
> 
> That is a good overclock there. The modded BIOS lifts the limits of the card if you have a good overclocking card already you will be able to push it further. If your card sucks...like mine...then a modded BIOS won't help.
> 
> See if you can push a little further with a voltage increase. You should be able to hit 2000 memory. Your card looks like it is one of the good ones.


Thanks









I'll mess around with that and then get back here.


----------



## Hequaqua

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *specopsFI*
> 
> I've considered benchmarks as useless for stability testing but it seems I've been wrong. My 1549/8002MHz clocks have been absolutely stable on a playthrough of Metro Last Light, long sessions of Crysis 3 and Star Citizen AC and about a dozen other games. There has been only one game crash for me: Assetto Corsa got stucked once when running it maxed at 4K DSR, not TDR but a freezing and APPCRASH.
> 
> So last night I decided to have a go at Fire Strike just for kicks. The first run showed a glitch on a single frame in Graphics test 1 but nothing else so I thought nothing of it. I then put performance settings in the control panel and went for a score. Guess what? TDR in Graphics test 1. I almost couldn't believe it. Almost two months of stable gaming and then a single benchmark run takes it down. I did get it through on the next run but now I can't help but think that the Assetto Corsa crash was a sign of instability, too.
> 
> So I've found some new respect to you guys who can crack Fire Strike with clocks beyond 1550MHz. It actually seems like a rather good indicator of stability


I can game stable at 1543/8000. I ran Firestrike this morning and was a bit suprised:


I scored almost 14000 on graphics. I was only at 4.2ghz on my CPU. Funny thing is, I moved my card from PCIe 3.0 to the 2.0 slot. Scored almost as well as I did running @4.5ghz. My GPU temp was high because I didn't set the fan curve...duh. lol

It seemed during Firestrike my GPU settings were kept more constant. I'm not sure why they would be though.


----------



## Aluc13

Hey everyone, not sure if this is happening to everyone else but I get a weird error while benchmarking in 1080p on both valley and heaven. I didn't get this error before so I am a bit perplexed. Basically it crashes and says it can't run in 1080 and goes into windowed mode at a lower resolution, any help?


----------



## Hequaqua

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Aluc13*
> 
> Hey everyone, not sure if this is happening to everyone else but I get a weird error while benchmarking in 1080p on both valley and heaven. I didn't get this error before so I am a bit perplexed. Basically it crashes and says it can't run in 1080 and goes into windowed mode at a lower resolution, any help?


That is a bit odd. I myself haven't had that issue. Normally when Valley crashes it's my driver, but it will recover and continue on, or just exit. Sometimes it will just hang on a black screen, but I can exit out on my other monitor.


----------



## Aluc13

This is the error I am getting

Direct3d11 error: 0x087A0001
D3D11AppWindow::create_context(): CreateSwapChain(): failed
Engine::video_restart(): can't set 1920x1080 fullscreen video mode

EDIT: Nothing has changed, no drivers downloaded, no new hardware, everything is the same. Have had my system up and running for a couple days and it ran Heaven and Valley perfectly. Until this error today.

EDIT2: I did install the new version of afterburner...that's the only thing I've changed. Could this be what is causing the issue?


----------



## ivoryg37

Just got a waterblock for my 970 G1. Its a shame considering how much I love the G1 Heatsink. I wonder will it fit any other card then again the only spare card I have is a 660


----------



## Hequaqua

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Aluc13*
> 
> This is the error I am getting
> 
> Direct3d11 error: 0x087A0001
> D3D11AppWindow::create_context(): CreateSwapChain(): failed
> Engine::video_restart(): can't set 1920x1080 fullscreen video mode
> 
> EDIT: Nothing has changed, no drivers downloaded, no new hardware, everything is the same. Have had my system up and running for a couple days and it ran Heaven and Valley perfectly. Until this error today.
> 
> EDIT2: I did install the new version of afterburner...that's the only thing I've changed. Could this be what is causing the issue?


Have you tried running it at stock settings? If it will run at stock it could be a setting in AB. If that doesn't work , I would uninstall Valley and reinstall it.


----------



## Aluc13

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Hequaqua*
> 
> Have you tried running it at stock settings? If it will run at stock it could be a setting in AB. If that doesn't work , I would uninstall Valley and reinstall it.


I was running it at stock. Uninstalled AB and it works now. Went into full screen and everything. Does anyone else have AB at 4.1.0? Running into same problems?


----------



## Hequaqua

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Aluc13*
> 
> I was running it at stock. Uninstalled AB and it works now. Went into full screen and everything. Does anyone else have AB at 4.1.0? Running into same problems?


I'm using the newer version, no problems at all.


----------



## Xoriam

Guys how do you switch to 2nd BIOS on the Gigabyte G1?
I don't see a switch anywhere on this thing.


----------



## Aluc13

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Hequaqua*
> 
> I'm using the newer version, no problems at all.


Did you uninstall the previous version? I uninstalled mine and it was working fine.


----------



## Hequaqua

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Xoriam*
> 
> Guys how do you switch to 2nd BIOS on the Gigabyte G1?
> I don't see a switch anywhere on this thing.


I want to say someone posted on here that it will do it automatically if the BIOS fails for whatever reason. I could be wrong, but I want to say it's in this thread somewhere. You can't actually "switch" it, is what comes to mind.


----------



## battleaxe

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Hequaqua*
> 
> I want to say someone posted on here that it will do it automatically if the BIOS fails for whatever reason. I could be wrong, but I want to say it's in this thread somewhere. You can't actually "switch" it, is what comes to mind.


You are correct.


----------



## John Shepard

Cards are stable in Heaven and Shadow of Mordor but i get crashes in DAI(direct x errors to be exact)

Time to lower the clocks then....


----------



## Xoriam

Hmmm I can't seem to break 1600mhz core 2000 mem even with the no limits bios...

Seems strange.


----------



## Aluc13

Hmmm the new drivers seem to have downgraded my performance by a little bit. highest score on Valley was 2705, now its 2695. It also seems to run hotter on my card by 5 degrees. Anyone experiencing higher temps with new 347.09 drivers?


----------



## GrimDoctor

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Aluc13*
> 
> Hmmm the new drivers seem to have downgraded my performance by a little bit. highest score on Valley was 2705, now its 2695. It also seems to run hotter on my card by 5 degrees. Anyone experiencing higher temps with new 347.09 drivers?


I'll tell you in a few minutes








In regards to performance people were posting much higher 3DMark scores in beta so for that alone I'm excited


----------



## Aluc13

Yeah, same fan curve as before it runs 3-5 degrees hotter with new drivers. These are from the official ones, not beta. I never hit 60 degrees in valley now im hitting 60 or 61


----------



## Snuckie7

What programs/games are you guys using to test for stability? Both Unigine benchmarks and 3DMark are useless for Maxwell. I can loop for hours in Heaven/Valley, but still crash in CoD4.


----------



## Cannonkill

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Aluc13*
> 
> Hmmm the new drivers seem to have downgraded my performance by a little bit. highest score on Valley was 2705, now its 2695. It also seems to run hotter on my card by 5 degrees. Anyone experiencing higher temps with new 347.09 drivers?


same here not playing well here


----------



## Aluc13

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Snuckie7*
> 
> What programs/games are you guys using to test for stability? Both Unigine benchmarks and 3DMark are useless for Maxwell. I can loop for hours in Heaven/Valley, but still crash in CoD4.


for maxwell bwnchmark stability is different than game stability. Lower clocks for games.


----------



## GrimDoctor

Can't be bothered with this anymore...looked back though this thread and others and plenty of people have it come up and have asked the questions as to whether it was a problem or explanations and nothing is said...this is the most common outcome I'm seeing...

http://www.overclock.net/t/1411500/official-evga-classified-owners-club/8540#post_21685965


----------



## Snuckie7

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Aluc13*
> 
> for maxwell bwnchmark stability is different than game stability. Lower clocks for games.


I realize that, my games are crashing and my benchmarks aren't.

What games stress stability the most?


----------



## GrimDoctor

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Snuckie7*
> 
> I realize that, my games are crashing and my benchmarks aren't.
> 
> What games stress stability the most?


DAI has probably been the most solid test for me so far, though ACU is up there too. I don't have/play the Battefields but I believe they are often used.


----------



## HAL900

GrimDoctor

vrel , vop , pwr


----------



## Razzaa

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *HAL900*
> 
> GrimDoctor
> 
> vrel , vop , pwr


I was thinking the exact same thing when i read his post.


----------



## GrimDoctor

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *HAL900*
> 
> GrimDoctor
> 
> vrel , vop , pwr


I haven't confirmed it as stable bud. My 3DMark is worse the my best also.
What are you trying to say exactly?

As far as I can see it shows me that my previous 1573 is my limit.


----------



## Aluc13

Probably DAI. It seems to stress the gpu a lot. Thats the best game to test game stability.
Also, yeah it seems while benchmarking these new drivers run hotter than the last ones. Im not sure if i will keep these drivers or not.


----------



## GrimDoctor

@HAL900@Razzaa
It appears there is something I don't know that you guys do. Can you explain it?
I haven't been OCing GPUs for very long.


----------



## ComputerIdiot

Yey can i join?







i just put my 970 in today ^3^


----------



## Anth0789

Got mine today so happy







.
http://www.techpowerup.com/gpuz/details.php?id=87npg





Previous GTX 680 on the left.


----------



## xgunnas

DAI is the most stressful game on hardware I've played to date, it puts my 2500k at 90-95% usage.

Weird stuff still can happen with the voltage drops in the 9xx series. Before I raised my min offset by .1v with OC guru I could not play borderlands 1.5 at all without it crashing every couple of hours.

Diablo 3 randomly crashed yesterday on low load, even with minimum voltage raised. I had to raise the fps limit to 120fps from 60 just to keep the drivers from crashing, it's stable now.

All this while Mordor/FC4/DAI are stable (i finished the first 2 games without a crash), along with 3dmark and Valley.

I think my card just crashes on less intensive games (even on stock settings), turning off vsync to up the workload helps. this is with on a G1 with 76 ASIC


----------



## xgunnas

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Anth0789*
> 
> Got mine today so happy
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> .
> http://www.techpowerup.com/gpuz/details.php?id=87npg
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Previous GTX 680 on the left.


oh damn, is that the logitech z9xxx in the background?


----------



## GrimDoctor

Wondering if anyone can shed any light on this:
Power Target @ 100% I get no PerfCap Reason other than Util
Power Target @ 110 or 120% I get Vrel and Vrop

Standard bios, Asus 970 Strix. Using GPU Tweak. No crashes though testing, gaming, rendering, indesign, premiere.


----------



## gap30

Hi all my first ever post.

Picked up an msi gtx970 about a month back when i built my first ever pc

Specs:

gpu: as above
cpu: i5 4690k
cooler: hyper evo 212
ram: 8g g skill x series
ssd, hdd, r4 fractal, evga modular 650w psu

I know absolutely nothing about ocing and cannot face reading through 953 pages









Have been playing bf4 amongst others and all is good averaging about 90fps on ultra settings

Thing is i bought the gpu and cpu with the intention of ocing

I would say i have an above average understanding of computers in general

So question is regarding the gpu where do i start


----------



## Anth0789

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *xgunnas*
> 
> oh damn, is that the logitech z9xxx in the background?


You mean the speakers? Its Z5500 5.1.


----------



## jlhawn

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Xoriam*
> 
> Guys how do you switch to 2nd BIOS on the Gigabyte G1?
> I don't see a switch anywhere on this thing.


Last paragraph explains dual bios


----------



## Jukens

970 GTX SLI rebooting problem
Just recently upgraded my SLI Gigabyte 760 GTX's for 2 Gigabyte 970 G1's and have ran into nothing but problems. First I get no boot display from any HDMI ports so I have to use DVI to get bios display otherwise I get no signal until windows loads. Same issue with both 1 or 2 cards installed. Not that big of a deal. My main concern is my system rebooting when I overclock the cards. First thought is my power supply 12v rail being overloaded. I have a 1 year old corsair HX850 Gold PSU with a 70amp 12v rail and I have no issues with the 760s overclocked and over volted which should have similar amp load. Rest of the system consists of 4770k at 1.285v 4.3ghz, 16gb DDR3 2400, 7 mechanical hard drives, 1 SSD, 6 120mm case fans and 1 230mm case fan. With the 970's at stock I get no reboots. It appears to only happen when I enable over voltage on the cards as well. I just wanted to get some more insight before I invest in a more powerful power supply.


----------



## cyph3rz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jukens*
> 
> 970 GTX SLI rebooting problem
> Just recently upgraded my SLI Gigabyte 760 GTX's for 2 Gigabyte 970 G1's and have ran into nothing but problems. First I get no boot display from any HDMI ports so I have to use DVI to get bios display otherwise I get no signal until windows loads. Same issue with both 1 or 2 cards installed. Not that big of a deal. My main concern is my system rebooting when I overclock the cards. First thought is my power supply 12v rail being overloaded. I have a 1 year old corsair HX850 Gold PSU with a 70amp 12v rail and I have no issues with the 760s overclocked and over volted which should have similar amp load. Rest of the system consists of 4770k at 1.285v 4.3ghz, 16gb DDR3 2400, 7 mechanical hard drives, 1 SSD, 6 120mm case fans and 1 230mm case fan. With the 970's at stock I get no reboots. It appears to only happen when I enable over voltage on the cards as well. I just wanted to get some more insight before I invest in a more powerful power supply.


I would try using another spare PSU and highly recommend buying an EVGA Supernova PSU. Many people have one including myself and my EVGA Supernova G2 1000W provides 83.3A on a 12v rail.


----------



## battleaxe

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *gap30*
> 
> Hi all my first ever post.
> 
> Picked up an msi gtx970 about a month back when i built my first ever pc
> 
> Specs:
> 
> gpu: as above
> cpu: i5 4690k
> cooler: hyper evo 212
> ram: 8g g skill x series
> ssd, hdd, r4 fractal, evga modular 650w psu
> 
> I know absolutely nothing about ocing and cannot face reading through 953 pages
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Have been playing bf4 amongst others and all is good averaging about 90fps on ultra settings
> 
> Thing is i bought the gpu and cpu with the intention of ocing
> 
> I would say i have an above average understanding of computers in general
> 
> So question is regarding the gpu where do i start


Use MSI afterburner. Bump the core up by 10-20mhz and run a bench like fire-strike. Repeat this process until you get artifacts or a driver crash. Then do the same on the memory. When you are done you can go back and do some fine tuning like bumping by 5mhz increments to get max OC's.

After this you can try to add more voltage and move up some more if you wish. Or just use the extra voltage to get more stability. I use Firestrike but gaming is the final test. Don't expect it to hold steady on BF4 even if it passes Firestrike or any other bench.

Edit: to save time run Heaven as a continuous loop and bump the core up as described until you start seeing artifacts. When you do, bump it back down and see if it will run for about 10 minutes. Then run Firestrike. That can save you some time getting you close to max clocks.


----------



## brett2007

Got the 970 reference. Bios modded it. pretty happy with the outcome so far. still tinkering with the overclock but that is what i have so far.
power target is currently set to 122% but I can go to 153%. default tables were not modified just maximum power. aftermarket tables are probably higher. so lower power targets will be shown on aftermarket cards , correct me if I am mistaken. Sorry if terminology is incorrect.

furmark score below
http://www.ozone3d.net/gpudb/score.php?which=68175


----------



## Hequaqua

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *battleaxe*
> 
> Use MSI afterburner. Bump the core up by 10-20mhz and run a bench like fire-strike. Repeat this process until you get artifacts or a driver crash. Then do the same on the memory. When you are done you can go back and do some fine tuning like bumping by 5mhz increments to get max OC's.
> 
> After this you can try to add more voltage and move up some more if you wish. Or just use the extra voltage to get more stability. I use Firestrike but gaming is the final test. Don't expect it to hold steady on BF4 even if it passes Firestrike or any other bench.
> 
> Edit: to save time run Heaven as a continuous loop and bump the core up as described until you start seeing artifacts. When you do, bump it back down and see if it will run for about 10 minutes. Then run Firestrike. That can save you some time getting you close to max clocks.


Once you find your cards sweet spot you can keep it pretty steady through most games. I mean of course when there is a lull in the action(ie, killed in BF/maps loading, etc) it will drop your core speed down.

Here are two screenshots that show pretty good averages in relationship to Core/Mem settings:

This is BF4 after 26mins:


Crysis 3 after 38 min:


As far as my chip, it seems to like higher memory clocks when benchmarking and gaming, but these seem to be the best for me.


----------



## GrimDoctor

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Hequaqua*
> 
> Once you find your cards sweet spot you can keep it pretty steady through most games. I mean of course when there is a lull in the action(ie, killed in BF/maps loading, etc) it will drop your core speed down.
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> Here are two screenshots that show pretty good averages in relationship to Core/Mem settings:
> 
> This is BF4 after 26mins:
> 
> 
> Crysis 3 after 38 min:
> 
> 
> As far as my chip, it seems to like higher memory clocks when benchmarking and gaming, but these seem to be the best for me.


Can a sweet spot be achieved but still have GPUZ show any of the PerfCap Reasons?


----------



## Hequaqua

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *battleaxe*
> 
> Use MSI afterburner. Bump the core up by 10-20mhz and run a bench like fire-strike. Repeat this process until you get artifacts or a driver crash. Then do the same on the memory. When you are done you can go back and do some fine tuning like bumping by 5mhz increments to get max OC's.
> 
> After this you can try to add more voltage and move up some more if you wish. Or just use the extra voltage to get more stability. I use Firestrike but gaming is the final test. Don't expect it to hold steady on BF4 even if it passes Firestrike or any other bench.
> 
> Edit: to save time run Heaven as a continuous loop and bump the core up as described until you start seeing artifacts. When you do, bump it back down and see if it will run for about 10 minutes. Then run Firestrike. That can save you some time getting you close to max clocks.


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *GrimDoctor*
> 
> [/SPOILER]
> 
> Can a sweet spot be achieved but still have GPUZ show any of the PerfCap Reasons?


Oh yea, in my opinion. It seems there are a lot of posts, but no "real" answer. lol I don't even enable that in GPU-Z. I put about as much stock in that as I do the ASCI %. I don't see any voltage/psu readings that would say to me that I have a power reliability issue or whatever else pops up in GPU-Z. My voltages look good, temps look good, and it benchmarks well, and I am very stable gaming.


----------



## GrimDoctor

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Hequaqua*
> 
> Oh yea, in my opinion. It seems there are a lot of posts, but no "real" answer. lol I don't even enable that in GPU-Z. I put about as much stock in that as I do the ASCI %. I don't see any voltage/psu readings that would say to me that I have a power reliability issue or whatever else pops up in GPU-Z. My voltages look good, temps look good, and it benchmarks well, and I am very stable gaming.


That's what I'm finding and i saw you asking in precious posts with no answers just like I'm getting.

If a card is throttling back the max clock that records in GPUZ and HWiNFO would still be correct?

Am I understanding it correctly?


----------



## Hequaqua

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *GrimDoctor*
> 
> That's what I'm finding and i saw you asking in precious posts with no answers just like I'm getting.
> 
> If a card is throttling back the max clock that records in GPUZ and HWiNFO would still be correct?
> 
> Am I understanding it correctly?


I'm not sure if I follow your question....lol

HWiNFO will show you in real time when your card may be throttling, just as it will in GPU-Z. Now, whether or not that is what the PerfCap reason shows up I don't know. I would think that yea, it might be just more information, not really that there is a problem per se'.


----------



## OCJUNKEE

ASIC of 73%

I give up anyone got a guide to hard mod short pcb gtx970


----------



## hwoverclkd

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *brett2007*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Got the 970 reference. Bios modded it. pretty happy with the outcome so far. still tinkering with the overclock but that is what i have so far.
> power target is currently set to 122% but I can go to 153%. default tables were not modified just maximum power. aftermarket tables are probably higher. so lower power targets will be shown on aftermarket cards , correct me if I am mistaken. Sorry if terminology is incorrect.
> 
> furmark score below
> http://www.ozone3d.net/gpudb/score.php?which=68175


how hot does this ref cooler get?


----------



## Cosmic Collision

Looks like the temp limit I have at 65C disappears if I bump my voltage up. Really strange.


----------



## GrimDoctor

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Hequaqua*
> 
> I'm not sure if I follow your question....lol
> 
> HWiNFO will show you in real time when your card may be throttling, just as it will in GPU-Z. Now, whether or not that is what the PerfCap reason shows up I don't know. I would think that yea, it might be just more information, not really that there is a problem per se'.


Yeah I just read my post back, sorry about that lol.

You said the key phrase I was after though, that they work in real time, that's what I was trying to get at but didn't lol.


----------



## GrimDoctor

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *OCJUNKEE*
> 
> 
> 
> ASIC of 73%
> 
> I give up anyone got a guide to hard mod short pcb gtx970


Give up? That's a pretty good OC if it's stable for you. As for the ASIC, don't worry about it, if anything ASIC is just an indicator (this being the keyword) as to whether it may clock a little better under water or air.


----------



## NismoTyler

Looking to join the club with my sli 970's.

http://www.techpowerup.com/gpuz/details.php?id=84fk2

for whatever reason, GPU-Z shows my clocks lower than they actually are...rig is in the sig. Not sure why this is.


----------



## Xoriam

Guys I've got something strange going on here.

check out my GPUZ screenshot, my TDP only reaches the 80%ish range, even though I have it turned up to 112%
and same reading when i was using no limits with 125%


----------



## OCJUNKEE

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *GrimDoctor*
> 
> Give up? That's a pretty good OC if it's stable for you. As for the ASIC, don't worry about it, if anything ASIC is just an indicator (this being the keyword) as to whether it may clock a little better under water or air.


When stress testing it throttles back to 1429 core (furmark) but gaming seems to hold above 1500. pisses me off the fact I cant go any higher even tried modding palit bios


----------



## error-id10t

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Hequaqua*
> 
> Oh yea, in my opinion. It seems there are a lot of posts, but no "real" answer. lol I don't even enable that in GPU-Z. I put about as much stock in that as I do the ASCI %. I don't see any voltage/psu readings that would say to me that I have a power reliability issue or whatever else pops up in GPU-Z. My voltages look good, temps look good, and it benchmarks well, and I am very stable gaming.


IMO they make perfect sense... they all show up for a different reasons. Perfcap SLI just means your cards are being synced.


----------



## GrimDoctor

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Xoriam*
> 
> Guys I've got something strange going on here.
> 
> check out my GPUZ screenshot, my TDP only reaches the 80%ish range, even though I have it turned up to 112%
> and same reading when i was using no limits with 125%


Is that with the new driver? I was having all sorts of issues with it including this one, mine was 95.2 max - I had it set at 120. I went back to the previous one and it's working correctly now. Also my heat was a few degrees up on the new driver.


----------



## brett2007

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *acupalypse*
> 
> how hot does this ref cooler get?


the highest Ive ever gotten it was 70* on furmark after about 15 mins. In regural gaming situations it likes to stay around 59-60*


----------



## Xoriam

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *GrimDoctor*
> 
> Is that with the new driver? I was having all sorts of issues with it including this one, mine was 95.2 max - I had it set at 120. I went back to the previous one and it's working correctly now. Also my heat was a few degrees up on the new driver.


This is from the new driver from today, so maybe that is it.

Anyone else can chime in?


----------



## Xoriam

344.75?


----------



## GrimDoctor

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Xoriam*
> 
> 344.75?


I had trouble with 347.09 so I am back to 344.75 and back to no issues. I think 2 or 3 posted in this thread already also.


----------



## Hequaqua

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *error-id10t*
> 
> IMO they make perfect sense... they all show up for a different reasons. Perfcap SLI just means your cards are being synced.


I'm not saying they don't make sense. I'm saying I don't worry about PerfCap.


----------



## Xoriam

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *GrimDoctor*
> 
> I had trouble with 347.09 so I am back to 344.75 and back to no issues. I think 2 or 3 posted in this thread already also.


I just installed 344.75 and the TDP reading is still 80%


----------



## GrimDoctor

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Xoriam*
> 
> I just installed 344.75 and the TDP reading is still 80%


Sorry man, I'm out of ideas. It was the issue in my case.


----------



## jlhawn

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Xoriam*
> 
> I just installed 344.75 and the TDP reading is still 80%


what program are you running when seeing the 80%?
I'm on 347.09 and my reading depends on which program or game I am running at the time, I have mine set on 112
and I have seen as low as 36% with one of my games but I still get 60fps in the game.
my reading as been the same with every driver I have used since Oct 6 when I got my 970.
I run a stock bios.


----------



## Xoriam

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jlhawn*
> 
> what program are you running when seeing the 80%?
> I'm on 347.09 and my reading depends on which program or game I am running at the time, I have mine set on 112
> and I have seen as low as 36% with one of my games but I still get 60fps in the game.
> my reading as been the same with every driver I have used since Oct 6 when I got my 970.
> I run a stock bios.


I'm benching valley.
In games i noticed it was roughly the same max reading, (obviously alot of lower ones due to not as much power needed in alot of scenarios)


----------



## thehammer007

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Gilgam3sh*
> 
> Hello guys
> 
> I have two Gigabyte GTX 970 Windforce 3X OC (not G1) waiting for me when I get home, I've read about the fan speed in idle is a bit too much (34%), does anyone have a BIOS I could flash to get lower fan speed? does the G1 BIOS work on this card too? only difference is the cooler if I'm correct?
> 
> send me a PM or put a link here for a modded BIOS with lower fan speed and maybe other good performance tweaks for the cards
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> thanks


My G1 is not load on idle at all. Its very quiet actually even on load. I modded my BIOS to turn down the fan just for the heck of it xD


----------



## jlhawn

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Xoriam*
> 
> I'm benching valley.
> In games i noticed it was roughly the same max reading, (obviously alot of lower ones due to not as much power needed in alot of scenarios)


I just ran valley for just 1 min with my overclock of 1574mhz and it was 97%
ran it with my stock clock of 1329mhz for 1 min and it was 83%.
I don't know what the deal is with yours or mine. I'm not going to worry about mine since
all my games run very good, way better than with my GTX 680.


----------



## Xoriam

Just tried 344.65 as well, same thing...
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jlhawn*
> 
> I just ran valley for just 1 min with my overclock of 1574mhz and it was 97%
> ran it with my stock clock of 1329mhz for 1 min and it was 83%.
> I don't know what the deal is with yours or mine. I'm not going to worry about mine since
> all my games run very good, way better than with my GTX 680.


Don't get me wrong, Mine is doing pretty well.

But seeing that TDP read maxing out at 81% is kinda making me think I have alot more headroom to overclock if I can figure it out.


----------



## jlhawn

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Xoriam*
> 
> Just tried 344.65 as well, same thing...
> Don't get me wrong, Mine is doing pretty well.
> 
> But seeing that TDP read maxing out at 81% is kinda making me think I have alot more headroom to overclock if I can figure it out.


yeah you could try for more core clock, I got mine to 1605mhz but even though it was stable in valley it wasn't in a couple of my games so I keep at 1574mhz


----------



## GrimDoctor

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jlhawn*
> 
> yeah you could try for more core clock, I got mine to 1605mhz but even though it was stable in valley it wasn't in a couple of my games so I keep at 1574mhz


I'm sticking with my 1573 for the exact same reason


----------



## Xoriam

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jlhawn*
> 
> yeah you could try for more core clock, I got mine to 1605mhz but even though it was stable in valley it wasn't in a couple of my games so I keep at 1574mhz


I'm "stable" up to 1620, but it artifacts all over the place Beyond 1620 I crash.

for memory my current setting is the last step before artifacts. Yet I can increase it all the way to 1990 before it crashes (crashes at 2000mhz)

So atleast for the core I'm sure if it wouldn't cap out like this there would be a decent amount of head room.

lol all 3 of use with the same exact core clock, something fishy going on here!


----------



## xgunnas

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *GrimDoctor*
> 
> I'm sticking with my 1573 for the exact same reason


same thing at 1570. i can valley at 1590


----------



## jlhawn

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Xoriam*
> 
> I'm "stable" up to 1620, but it artifacts all over the place Beyond 1620 I crash.
> 
> for memory my current setting is the last step before artifacts. Yet I can increase it all the way to 1990 before it crashes (crashes at 2000mhz)
> 
> So atleast for the core I'm sure if it wouldn't cap out like this there would be a decent amount of head room.
> 
> lol all 3 of use with the same exact core clock, something fishy going on here!


wow 1620mhz. thats a good chip, I won't even try for that clock and we have the same Gigabyte card.


----------



## mauley

I'm super jealous of your guys and your overclocks. My G1 can't overclock well so I have it running at stock settings. Anything above that crashes Shadow of Mordor and Assetto Corsa. I can run at +100 core and +250 mem but too many crashes mean it is not stable at all.









Edit: Scratch that, it's now +120 core and no OC on the memory. I have the Hynix memory


----------



## Cosmic Collision

1620/2000 is nuts haha

Pretty happy with my G1 although I can't get the memory stable above +350. Core seems stable at 1575.


----------



## melodystyle2003

I confirm too that latest nvidia beta, are 'beta'







and causes random crashes is games, with gpu set to overclocked or even stock clocks.
Latest whql are best so far.


----------



## Edkiefer

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Xoriam*
> 
> Guys I've got something strange going on here.
> 
> check out my GPUZ screenshot, my TDP only reaches the 80%ish range, even though I have it turned up to 112%
> and same reading when i was using no limits with 125%


I would say that is normal for G1 as its power limit on max is 280 I doubt you ever hit even 100% unless you ran highest voltage .

Are you saying it is running lower value all of sudden in a test ?

crank voltage over to max and run firstrike and see what results are .

Also you should know if you use a modded bios with higher power limits your power TDP% will show lower for same demand , if the def value was raised (which many times it is )


----------



## Edkiefer

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *melodystyle2003*
> 
> I confirm too that latest nvidia beta, are 'beta'
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> and causes random crashes is games, with gpu set to overclocked or even stock clocks.
> Latest whql are best so far.


really , I thought they were same driver, just with cert from MS .
347.09 seem ok to me but i don't have a lot of games .

I did see some reports in FC4 having crashes after a while with high settings .


----------



## gap30

Hi thanks for the reply

I have read this post with much interest : http://www.hardocp.com/article/2014/09/29/msi_geforce_gtx_970_gaming_4g_video_card_review/8#.VJokdv9aANhttp://www.hardocp.com/article/2014/09/29/msi_geforce_gtx_970_gaming_4g_video_card_review/8#.VJokdv9aAN

I am hoping to get somewhere in the same region as this guys oc

I keep reading about BIOS updates for the gpu is this something to be considered

Also when you mentioned BF4 will i see a minor improvement with my oc maybe 10 -15 extra fps

I may look into also ocing my gskill x series ram


----------



## aXque

Damn I'm so proud of my Gigabyte GTX 970 (non G1). 1600MHz stable on the core and 8100MHz on the Sasmung memory







. Got it two days ago.

On default it's going strong at 1553Mhz!


----------



## Edkiefer

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *gap30*
> 
> Hi thanks for the reply
> 
> I have read this post with much interest : http://www.hardocp.com/article/2014/09/29/msi_geforce_gtx_970_gaming_4g_video_card_review/8#.VJokdv9aANhttp://www.hardocp.com/article/2014/09/29/msi_geforce_gtx_970_gaming_4g_video_card_review/8#.VJokdv9aAN
> 
> I am hoping to get somewhere in the same region as this guys oc
> 
> I keep reading about BIOS updates for the gpu is this something to be considered
> 
> Also when you mentioned BF4 will i see a minor improvement with my oc maybe 10 -15 extra fps
> 
> I may look into also ocing my gskill x series ram


you should be able to replicate those results, there not crazy OC .

I have MSI 970 and with no voltage increase it does around 1557/7800 (haven't tried higher on memory) , i did try 1569 and got driver reset in Valley .
I run for 24/7 gaming around 1482-1507/7500 .

In BF4, its very CPU dependent so not sure how much increase you'll get, will depend on your settings .
You should be able to crank setting up for same fps , but not sure you get 10-15+ from just OC .

I recommend if you get results close to 1500 on stock voltage to leave it . once you raise voltage you will be hitting power limit most likely and the amount increase is not really that noticeable in games .
You could flash bios to get more power limit overhead, which is needed if you run higher voltages .


----------



## John Shepard

Guys quick question
Why is the first card running at 1.212V and the second at 1.187V?


----------



## hurricane28

hi all,

I have a question, i have problems with the MSI forum, i cannot log in to the forum and it keeps saying that my pastoword is not correct.

Are there more people having trouble with this?


----------



## Edkiefer

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *hurricane28*
> 
> hi all,
> 
> I have a question, i have problems with the MSI forum, i cannot log in to the forum and it keeps saying that my pastoword is not correct.
> 
> Are there more people having trouble with this?


works here.
try clear your cookie and see if that helps .


----------



## hurricane28

No matter what i do i keep getting this message:

Dear MSI forum members,
You are the first time using the MSI integration platform to login, please update the information to the Member Center before login.

I go to update and change and update my info than i try to login and this is what i see next:

Dear members:
You are the first time to login the integration platform, please enter the MSI Member Center password, authorization forum will use your data in Member Center, later you can use the Member Center e-mail and password to login the forum.

Its driving me nuts man, i tried everything and even called MSI about this but no support whatsoever, what am i doing wrong here?


----------



## Edkiefer

not sure what problem is ,what happens if you try new login name ?


----------



## hurricane28

I can't need to login with my email adress.. it seems that they blocked me, i don't see any other reason..

I changed password, login name, tried to register my product but not one is working properly.. very annoying.

I called MSI and they said that the MSI forum is not theirs.. so they offer no support for it, very strange as well.


----------



## Edkiefer

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *hurricane28*
> 
> I can't need to login with my email adress.. it seems that they blocked me, i don't see any other reason..
> 
> I changed password, login name, tried to register my product but not one is working properly.. very annoying.
> 
> I called MSI and they said that the MSI forum is not theirs.. so they offer no support for it, very strange as well.


That not good support .

What were you looking for something to Dl, I can get it for you if you want .


----------



## hurricane28

I see the problem now, the site is not very save because my account is being hacked..

I see that i had registered an product that i never bought in the first place.. it keeps saying that my account is and password is incorrect no matter what i do.

This is unacceptable if you ask me.


----------



## hurricane28

No matter what i did i could not login or create an account with my email adres but when i make an profile with my gmail account i could login.. very strange if you ask me.


----------



## Jukens

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *John Shepard*
> 
> Guys quick question
> Why is the first card running at 1.212V and the second at 1.187V?


Same problem here which is causing me reboots when I overvolt the cards at all


----------



## Xoriam

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Edkiefer*
> 
> I would say that is normal for G1 as its power limit on max is 280 I doubt you ever hit even 100% unless you ran highest voltage .
> 
> Are you saying it is running lower value all of sudden in a test ?
> 
> crank voltage over to max and run firstrike and see what results are .
> 
> Also you should know if you use a modded bios with higher power limits your power TDP% will show lower for same demand , if the def value was raised (which many times it is )


I've got the power limit to the max 112%
I've currently got the MV at +25, even all the way up to 85 didnt change anything, since it only goes up to 1.25 max on the stock bios.

When I was using no limits modded bios power limit went all the way up to 125%
and +100 MV.
http://www.overclock.net/t/1517316/extract-and-flash-gtx-970-and-980-firmware-zosons-h2o-and-air-custom-bios

Same results. maybe 5% higher?

I think I need to look into the bios modding program more, I dont really understand it that well. I was really good at the AMD one though :/
Probably not going to get the results I'm looking for unless I can figure it out myself.


----------



## Edkiefer

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Xoriam*
> 
> I've got the power limit to the max 112%
> I've currently got the MV at +25, even all the way up to 85 didnt change anything, since it only goes up to 1.25 max on the stock bios.
> 
> When I was using no limits modded bios power limit went all the way up to 125%
> and +100 MV.
> http://www.overclock.net/t/1517316/extract-and-flash-gtx-970-and-980-firmware-zosons-h2o-and-air-custom-bios
> 
> Same results. maybe 5% higher?
> 
> I think I need to look into the bios modding program more, I dont really understand it that well. I was really good at the AMD one though :/
> Probably not going to get the results I'm looking for unless I can figure it out myself.


Ok, try this .
run heven BM, once started hit spacebar so it freezes on that scene . run stock voltage first and look at power % with OSD , now up mv 21 ,41 etc .
you should see % go up around 5% or so .

The no limitv7 has 300w power limit so there is no way you ever hit 100%, just not going to happen, when you barely pull probably 250-260w .


----------



## Xoriam

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Edkiefer*
> 
> Ok, try this .
> run heven BM, once started hit spacebar so it freezes on that scene . run stock voltage first and look at power % with OSD , now up mv 21 ,41 etc .
> you should see % go up around 5% or so .
> 
> The no limitv7 has 300w power limit so there is no way you ever hit 100%, just not going to happen, when you barely pull probably 250-260w .


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *brett2007*


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Hequaqua*


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *GrimDoctor*


----------



## Edkiefer

Hehe, ok ,I was trying to help you .

All those picks I have no idea of card linked or stock bios or modded .

If you don't want to try what I posted, ok, fine .
see ya .

FWIW you can' not compare even same card with regard to power usage as it depends on voltage table and how much chip leaks , many variables happening .


----------



## brett2007

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Xoriam*


I modded my own bios. Im not using whatever this no limits bios is. so my screenshot is not a valid comparison to that one. The bios you are using if it is infact a modded bios probably has changed the default wattage. therefor showing low power target percentages.


----------



## Xoriam

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Edkiefer*
> 
> Hehe, ok ,I was trying to help you .
> 
> All those picks I have no idea of card linked or stock bios or modded .
> 
> If you don't want to try what I posted, ok, fine .
> see ya .


I didn't ignore what you said. I did that and know that it will increase.
I'm not trying to be mean or cocky, but seriously you don't think I know that voltage will increase when increased? It's just common sense.

Maybe I'm just missing the point of your post?


----------



## Edkiefer

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *brett2007*
> 
> I modded my own bios. Im not using whatever this no limits bios is. so my screenshot is not a valid comparison to that one. The bios you are using if it is infact a modded bios probably has changed the default wattage. therefor showing low power target percentages.


Curious , what card do you have and what did you set table6 def= ?


----------



## Xoriam

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *brett2007*
> 
> I modded my own bios. Im not using whatever this no limits bios is. so my screenshot is not a valid comparison to that one. The bios you are using if it is infact a modded bios probably has changed the default wattage. therefor showing low power target percentages.


Did you use maxwellbiostweaker for that?

I tried messing with it a bit, from what the guide said it should be PCIE+Rail1 and 2 = TDP


----------



## Edkiefer

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Xoriam*
> 
> I didn't ignore what you said. I did that and know that it will increase.
> I'm not trying to be mean or cocky, but seriously you don't think I know that voltage will increase when increased? It's just common sense.
> 
> Maybe I'm just missing the point of your post?


my point is having low TDP value is good on any card .
here a example you could have a card A with def=200w and another card B with 250w def .
Now say both are same chip with samew voltage needs .
CardA pulls 220w at peak load , GPU_Z says 110%
Card B pulls 220w at peak but GPU-Z shows 88%


----------



## Xoriam

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Edkiefer*
> 
> my point is having low TDP value is good on any card .
> here a example you could have a card A with def=200w and another card B with 250w def .
> Now say both are same chip with samew voltage needs .
> CardA pulls 220w at peak load , GPU_Z says 110%
> Card B pulls 220w at peak but GPU-Z shows 88%


Ok thanks for clearing that up








Got it now.

(I'll be away for alittle while now, christmas dinner with family.)


----------



## brett2007

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Edkiefer*
> 
> Curious , what card do you have and what did you set table6 def= ?


Ill upload the bios I edited here so you may take a look for yourself. all I did was add 25 watts to each rail then ajdust maximum power target to 152%
The card is the reference 970 with the titan style cooler.



Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Xoriam*
> 
> Did you use maxwellbiostweaker for that?
> 
> I tried messing with it a bit, from what the guide said it should be PCIE+Rail1 and 2 = TDP


Yes I used maxwellbiostweaker.

use this guide
http://cryptomining-blog.com/3757-how-to-raise-the-power-target-limit-on-geforce-gtx-970-and-gtx-980/

http://cryptomining-blog.com/wp-content/uploads/2014/11/maxwell-ii-bios-tweaker-tdp.jpg

On the link above this, where it says 25w more power in green. set the Def field next to it to 100000
where it says +50W max power in green. next to that where it says max adjust it to 153 percent. the value may differ on your card compare to the image.

GM204.zip 137k .zip file

Do NOT use my bios to flash your card, as we could have different PCB's and you brick yours. Not responsible for any damages.

Also. lastly. maxwell only uses what the amount of power it needs. so it may run at say 70% power target @ 1500 mhz on starcraft II and 150% on furmark. It all depends on how demanding the game is. I use heaven to overclock as it is reliable, and use furmark to punish the card to see if the overclock breaks.


----------



## Edkiefer

yup, you have low def value compared to MSI 970 and G1 970 .
So you were pulling 210w with TDP=117% .
I figured you didn't have G1

I just noticed you have 980, those normally have higher max limits of 120-125% , were 970 are 110-112%


----------



## brett2007

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Edkiefer*
> 
> yup, you have low def value compared to MSI 970 and G1 970 .
> So you were pulling 210w with TDP=117% .
> I figured you didn't have G1


Yeah I noticed my tables were a bit anemic. Stock power target was only 106% aswell for me. I dont plan on pushing much higher than i have it now. maybe one day.


----------



## brett2007

[/quote]
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Edkiefer*
> 
> yup, you have low def value compared to MSI 970 and G1 970 .
> So you were pulling 210w with TDP=117% .
> I figured you didn't have G1
> 
> I just noticed you have 980, those normally have higher max limits of 120-125% , were 970 are 110-112%


Not a 980 its a 970 Reference


----------



## Edkiefer

ok, I was reading the bios pic you posted, its from a 980 .
I see, I didn't look at the guide


----------



## brett2007

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Edkiefer*
> 
> ok, I was reading the bios pic you posted, its from a 980


Yes sir. Its from the guide i linked in the link above that one.


----------



## leakydog

did you notice that gtx970 cards can use only about 3500-3600 MB VRAM in games? so not full 4 GB as gtx980... I don't understand this...


----------



## brett2007

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *leakydog*
> 
> did you notice that gtx970 cards can use only about 3500-3600 MB VRAM in games? so not full 4 GB as gtx980... I don't understand this...


I would not be surprised if its driver related. Drivers are kind of crap right now.


----------



## Xoriam

2nd card is here now, it's an EVGA, i'll post results later.


----------



## SkipP

I just bought the EVGA 970 SuperClocked for $300 at Microcenter (open box). It was awesome to go through GeForce experience and have all my games get maxed out (upgrading from an EVGA 660 ti SC).

I am loving this card, and I love that I got such a deal.


----------



## jlhawn

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SkipP*
> 
> I just bought the EVGA 970 SuperClocked for $300 at Microcenter (open box). It was awesome to go through GeForce experience and have all my games get maxed out (upgrading from an EVGA 660 ti SC).
> 
> I am loving this card, and I love that I got such a deal.










and happy gaming, I feel the 970 gpu is the best I have owned to date.
now start overclocking that bad boy, the 900 series are very good overclockers, my 580's and 680's were dud's at overclocking.


----------



## GoldenTiger

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *StenioMoreira*
> 
> yep! lol 780 ti sli is 15 - 25 % stronger than 970 sli. Gka110 cards have ton of voltage mods and 970 max voltage is 1.25 . Put it this way not only is it considerably stronger in 1920 res but the margin gets bigger with increased resolution, Maxwell 4Gb vram is more like 2Gb vram... here is why, they have small 256-bit bandwidth and the results of this is shown everywhere as increased resolution slays Maxwell. Example even with all the phony graph and reviews that keep 780/780ti at 867 Mhz core vs overclocked Maxwells at 1280 -1545 Mhz core...<-- even in those dumb graphs you see as resolution increases Maxwell 4Gb gets hit much harder than 3Gb GK110 cards. Want more future proof?/ never in Gods name sell your 780 ti for 970 sli, bcz thankfully the phony reviews made 780ti alot cheaper
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> for us who push them to 1300 mhz vs phony review's 860 mhz


Totally, 100% wrong. Here's an OC to OC review of gtx 970/780/780ti all at good clocks (read the bold red text for boost clocks). Oh, and a 290x custom for good measure.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *GoldenTiger;1041117131*
> Here's a review someone found I thought was worth posting as this kind of comparison is often cited but rarely has data to answer it so far:
> http://www.reviewstudio.net/2028-asus-gtx-970-strix-oc-review-bring-the-maxwell-to-the-owl
> 
> It compares a 1228mhz GTX 780 Ti OC vs. 1300mhz GTX 780 OC vs. a 1530mhz GTX 970 OC, for the curious *(boost clocks as stated in the text)*.
> 
> The 780 Ti in the review is stated to be running at 1228mhz boost in-game with 1975mhz memory (7900mhz qdr)
> (http://www.reviewstudio.net/1179-asus-gtx-780-ti-directcu-ii-oc-review-best-performance-dead-silent/overclocking) and you can find the same reference in the 780 OC review on their site.
> 
> *BASE CLOCKS are listed by them in the graph. Boost clocks according to the review are as stated above
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> . This is actually the best oc-to-oc comparison between a 780 ti at good clocks, 780 at good clocks, and GTX 970 at good clocks, that I have seen yet.*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The gap in other reviews narrows a little at 4K, while remaining similar to 1080 when done at 2560x1440 resolution, keep in mind. (They have a 3dmark score in there too but list the combined, rather than GPU, score which makes it meaningless
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ). The GTX 970 oc'd stacks up very favorably to the GTX 780 Ti oc'd and consistently beats out the 780 oc'd.


And since then, we have seem nice gains for Maxwell through drivers.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Xoriam*
> 
> ughhh I'm getting so antsy to try my cards out!
> 
> I also just got a 4k screen so i'm like on the edge of my seat squeeking like a little girl if you know what i mean,


It's sublime. Been 4k gaming since May 2014 and went to gtx 970 sli when they launched, recently upgraded the 4k monitor to an even nicer one (32" ipso) and loving gaming life.


----------



## xgunnas

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jlhawn*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> and happy gaming, I feel the 970 gpu is the best I have owned to date.
> now start overclocking that bad boy, the 900 series are very good overclockers, my 580's and 680's were dud's at overclocking.


the pain of a 580, barely a 15% oc from reference settings and it's like having a heater in the room, couldn't really game on hot days in the summer, and draws a ton of power.

6xx wasn't too much of a dud, it's just that the 9xx gives us 1550+ core, so the bar's been raised.


----------



## GoldenTiger

.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *xgunnas*
> 
> the pain of a 580, barely a 15% oc from reference settings and it's like having a heater in the room, couldn't really game on hot days in the summer, and draws a ton of power.
> 
> 6xx wasn't too much of a dud, it's just that the 9xx gives us 1550+ core, so the bar's been raised.


I had 470 sli, now that was hot stuff.... liked my 570 sli much more, and 680 sli rocked. However the gtx 970 sli just takes the cake... cool, quiet, obscene oc'ing and performance, low heat output. Just waiting for mfaa support in sli to be enabled now.... it's good stuff in single mode per reviews and user comments. And they were fairly priced, $327 each for my msi gaming 970 pair at launch, and newegg gave me one of the game coupons all that time later once the promotion went live, though not two (can't look a gift horse in the mouth since I wasn't entitled to any even!







).


----------



## jlhawn

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *xgunnas*
> 
> the pain of a 580, barely a 15% oc from reference settings and it's like having a heater in the room, couldn't really game on hot days in the summer, and draws a ton of power.
> 
> 6xx wasn't too much of a dud, it's just that the 9xx gives us 1550+ core, so the bar's been raised.


yeah my 580's were sli on a Sabertooth X58 so there was a 1/8inch gap between them and I had to put a window air conditioner in
my home office cause they were blower coolers so the heat was coming out into my office like crazy and they ran at 82c on stock
core clock under full load with fans at 85%. I still have both of them in the original boxes. my 680 was a single 4gb vrm card but I always ran it at stock core clock
cause even a +60 core clock and it would TDR, it's now running in my best friends system as he was still on a GTX 560.


----------



## leakydog

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *brett2007*
> 
> I would not be surprised if its driver related. Drivers are kind of crap right now.


I don't think so if gtx 980 has no issues to use full capacity of 4GB VRAM instantly.... It seems like nvidia is selling gtx970 with only 3.5 GB VRAM in reality. It is misleading consumers. It's still great GPU, but this is really serious.


----------



## GrimDoctor

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *leakydog*
> 
> I don't think so if gtx 980 has no issues to use full capacity of 4GB VRAM instantly.... It seems like nvidia is selling gtx970 with only 3.5 GB VRAM in reality. It is misleading consumers. It's still great GPU, but this is really serious.


No idea if what you said is correct but when I play ACU or DAI I'm hitting 3.6-3.8gb of memory usage for sustained periods on my Strix.


----------



## jlhawn

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *leakydog*
> 
> I don't think so if gtx 980 has no issues to use full capacity of 4GB VRAM instantly.... It seems like nvidia is selling gtx970 with only 3.5 GB VRAM in reality. It is misleading consumers. It's still great GPU, but this is really serious.


Nvidia GTX 970 graphics cards have 4,096mb of vram, also if your graphics card does not have the advertised amount of vram then
that would be the manufacturer's fault and not Nvidias, for instance my Gigabyte G1 Gaming GTX 970 is advertised to have 4 gb of vram,
my graphics card was manufactured by Gigabyte as they bought the gpu from Nvidia and installed it on their pcb with the memory they
purchased from Samsung, therefore they are the one's advertising and installing the amount of advertised vram.
If I am incorrect then please someone correct me.


----------



## leakydog

I can't figure out why this happens. I found this video:




this guy use full capacity of 4GB VRAM on gtx970

but there is his newer video of AC:U gameplay and now he can use only about 3.5-3.6 GB





anyone able to explain this?? thanks


----------



## koorgg

Hello, i have some questions about overclocking gigabytes 970 g1. I was able to achieve the following results: http://i.imgur.com/GgnEEtd.jpg
If i go any higher on memory or core, i start getting errors during occt test. From what ive been reading, many people easily managed to get much better results with this card than i did without changing voltage. So, am i just unlucky with my card or am i doing something wrong? Also, im getting coil whine while playing some games, does the warranty cover this? Thanks.


----------



## MattsBattlerig

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *koorgg*
> 
> Hello, i have some questions about overclocking gigabytes 970 g1. I was able to achieve the following results: http://i.imgur.com/GgnEEtd.jpg
> If i go any higher on memory or core, i start getting errors during occt test. From what ive been reading, many people easily managed to get much better results with this card than i did without changing voltage. So, am i just unlucky with my card or am i doing something wrong? Also, im getting coil whine while playing some games, does the warranty cover this? Thanks.


Hi,

From what ive been seeing and what ive achieved OC'ing my EVGA 970 most people get around 1400+Mhz and ive touched 1500 Mhz with a little extra volt. Yours being at 1300 Mhz does seem rather low, and i also have experienced coil whine but have just lowered the fan speed to 45% under full load and temps dont go above 71 degrees (worth a shot). You might have a really bad OC cos of your chip or possibly adding a little more volts is all it needs to push the card further.
Good luck


----------



## brett2007

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *koorgg*
> 
> Hello, i have some questions about overclocking gigabytes 970 g1. I was able to achieve the following results: http://i.imgur.com/GgnEEtd.jpg
> If i go any higher on memory or core, i start getting errors during occt test. From what ive been reading, many people easily managed to get much better results with this card than i did without changing voltage. So, am i just unlucky with my card or am i doing something wrong? Also, im getting coil whine while playing some games, does the warranty cover this? Thanks.


can you open heaven and run the benchmark on extreme. them open gpu-z go to sensors and take a few screenshots and upload them. it would help see whats going on.


----------



## koorgg

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *brett2007*
> 
> can you open heaven and run the benchmark on extreme. them open gpu-z go to sensors and take a few screenshots and upload them. it would help see whats going on.


I ran Heaven on following settings: dx11, ultra quality, extreme tessellation, stereo3d and multi monitor disabled, 8x aa, fullscreen, 1920x1080 res. The result was 1485. And this is what gpuz showed: 1529,8 core clock, 1836 memory clock, 67 max temp, 1.2180 v.


----------



## GrimDoctor

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *leakydog*
> 
> I can't figure out why this happens. I found this video:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> this guy use full capacity of 4GB VRAM on gtx970
> 
> but there is his newer video of AC:U gameplay and now he can use only about 3.5-3.6 GB
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> anyone able to explain this?? thanks


Simple answer, some parts of a game are better optimized. As much as we'd like the perfectly optimized code and game it rarely happens and unfortunately ACU was an example that already started on the wrong foot because of the invested imposed deadline.

Edit: This is an oversimplification but I don't really want to derail this thread, as such.


----------



## Yey09

New Member here! Cheers!


----------



## Hequaqua

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Yey09*
> 
> New Member here! Cheers!


Welcome!!! Let the fun begin!!


----------



## Alexyy

Hey I'm going to be ordering a 970 soon and I'm stuck on which would be the best card for silence or near silent gaming?


----------



## leakydog

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *GrimDoctor*
> 
> Simple answer, some parts of a game are better optimized. As much as we'd like the perfectly optimized code and game it rarely happens and unfortunately ACU was an example that already started on the wrong foot because of the invested imposed deadline.
> 
> Edit: This is an oversimplification but I don't really want to derail this thread, as such.


I ask him and he said that his gtx970 can reach 3900 MB of VRAM only if he set MSAA 8x. It looks like every game without MSAA settings can't use full 4 GB VRAM, but only 3.6 GB with gtx970s. Do you able to use full capacity without MSAA 8x in games?


----------



## Hequaqua

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Alexyy*
> 
> Hey I'm going to be ordering a 970 soon and I'm stuck on which would be the best card for silence or near silent gaming?


I can't speak for anyone else, but I have the MSI GTX970 Gaming. I love it. Mine is quiet, and OC's pretty well. I am game stable with 1541mhz Core/8000mhz Memory. Temps are fantastic even under load(I use a custom fan curve when OC'ing/Gaming). The fans won't kick on until the card hits about 60°(C). I run the [email protected] client. It uses my GPU as well as the CPU. It only uses the GPU and not the RAM. I can run [email protected] all day and the card with the stock fan settings and it might hit 66-68°(C).

I can't say anything about the other cards. I have seen a lot of people complaining about fan whine, but I haven't see a lot of posts about the MSI card. I'm sure if you read through some of the posts you will get a better idea of which card you want.

I love mine so much, that I'm about to order another one to SLI!....maybe in a month or two. Gotta pay these Christmas/Holiday bills off first.


----------



## AngryGoldfish

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *koorgg*
> 
> I ran Heaven on following settings: dx11, ultra quality, extreme tessellation, stereo3d and multi monitor disabled, 8x aa, fullscreen, 1920x1080 res. The result was 1485. And this is what gpuz showed: 1529,8 core clock, 1836 memory clock, 67 max temp, 1.2180 v.


1529Mhz is an average score (read: good). You can overvolt to 1.25V and not increase the temperatures beyond 80°C and that should help you eke out a little more-though I've found that if you don't reach 1550Mhz without additional voltage then you probably won't hit more than 1570Mhz *with* voltage. In other words, additional voltage only helps increase stability by ~200Mhz. It probably won't be able to get much more than 1550Mhz even with the full 1.25V. However, that is just a guess. There is no harm in trying. I could be wrong. Either way you should top out at around 78°C. That's a safe number, though obviously that haven't been tested thoroughly since the card has only been out a few months.


----------



## Edkiefer

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *leakydog*
> 
> I ask him and he said that his gtx970 can reach 3900 MB of VRAM only if he set MSAA 8x. It looks like every game without MSAA settings can't use full 4 GB VRAM, but only 3.6 GB with gtx970s. Do you able to use full capacity without MSAA 8x in games?


It depends on how game is coded .
they can code it to load all textures and map when you enter game , but that limits the map to limit of cards ram amount.
The other way is to dynamic load data on the fly, this way you can stream it as you move along .
now down side to this is when you have large amount of data and you stream it there can be slight slowdowns . You don't want to max the vid ram out, IMO, that would have data more chance of thrashing and slow downs (think it like a full HD, you need free space ).
So it all depends on game and of curse some games can't use all ram no matter the settings used .


----------



## koorgg

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *AngryGoldfish*
> 
> 1529Mhz is an average score (read: good). You can overvolt to 1.25V and not increase the temperatures beyond 80°C and that should help you eke out a little more-though I've found that if you don't reach 1550Mhz without additional voltage then you probably won't hit more than 1570Mhz *with* voltage. In other words, additional voltage only helps increase stability by ~200Mhz. It probably won't be able to get much more than 1550Mhz even with the full 1.25V. However, that is just a guess. There is no harm in trying. I could be wrong. Either way you should top out at around 78°C. That's a safe number, though obviously that haven't been tested thoroughly since the card has only been out a few months.


Thanks for the info. But i have a question, why does gpuz only show 1303 normal and 1454 boost if its sensors tab shows 1529 mhz during benchmark? Is it an inssue with sensors? Also, the memory clock doesnt add up, shouldnt it be 1753 (default) + 165 (afterburner setting) = 1918mhz? http://i.imgur.com/F7UldA3.jpg
When it comes to the weird electric noise the card is sometimes making, should i be worried about it and try to exchange the one i bought for another one?


----------



## AngryGoldfish

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *koorgg*
> 
> Thanks for the info. But i have a question, why does gpuz only show 1303 normal and 1454 boost if its sensors tab shows 1529 mhz during benchmark? Is it an inssue with sensors? Also, the memory clock doesnt add up, shouldnt it be 1753 (default) + 165 (afterburner setting) = 1918mhz? http://i.imgur.com/F7UldA3.jpg
> When it comes to the weird electric noise the card is sometimes making, should i be worried about it and try to exchange the one i bought for another one?


Because your card is probably boosting higher than your specified clock by itself. This is what Nvidia boosting technology is designed for. Some people experienced 1500Mhz boosts while benching without ever touching the frequency adjuster or the voltage. The card just boosted that far by itself out of the box. It happens and you don't need to worry. In fact, it's a good thing.

As for the memory clock, I don't know the answer to that.

Coil whine can dissipate and lessen with time. One method to aid the dissipation is to run extreme stress tests on the card by setting up loops of benchmarks or video game sessions like CS:GO matches. You could leave it on over night. Make sure you have ample cooling and aren't overheating and leave a test on overnight. This will wear the coils in and hopefully better 'balance', for want of a better word, the coils in your fans to the 'pulse' of your PSU and other components. I think that's how it works.


----------



## GoldenTiger

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *koorgg*
> 
> Thanks for the info. But i have a question, why does gpuz only show 1303 normal and 1454 boost if its sensors tab shows 1529 mhz during benchmark? Is it an inssue with sensors? Also, the memory clock doesnt add up, shouldnt it be 1753 (default) + 165 (afterburner setting) = 1918mhz? http://i.imgur.com/F7UldA3.jpg
> When it comes to the weird electric noise the card is sometimes making, should i be worried about it and try to exchange the one i bought for another one?


Nope, nothing's wrong there. The boost rating is the marketing guaranteed minimum. Your memory is being raised by ddr speed in afterburner, so your +165 is ddr which would be qdr (quad) of +330 or base of +82 (single data rate which is what gpuz shows).

On coil whine it often dissipates after a couple of weeks, but can also be caused by your power supply. If it is very bad and doesn't go away it may make sense to get it replaced if it whines with another psu or system too.


----------



## leakydog

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Edkiefer*
> 
> It depends on how game is coded .
> they can code it to load all textures and map when you enter game , but that limits the map to limit of cards ram amount.
> The other way is to dynamic load data on the fly, this way you can stream it as you move along .
> now down side to this is when you have large amount of data and you stream it there can be slight slowdowns . You don't want to max the vid ram out, IMO, that would have data more chance of thrashing and slow downs (think it like a full HD, you need free space ).
> So it all depends on game and of curse some games can't use all ram no matter the settings used .


yes I understand everything depends on game engine, but how is possible that gtx980 can use all of the 4GB in Middle Earth Shadow of Mordor and gtx970 not? It's not case to case... This is visible instantly if you use Ultra texture quality settings in this game.


----------



## GoldenTiger

leaky eog, Probably a game bug leaky, at worst a driver bug. There is indeed 4gb of vram physically installed on these cards, and reported to the OS and games. Accusing the manufacturers of scamming and false advertising when it is sitting there in plain sight on your video card and everyone else's to be there, is just childish and absurd.


----------



## leakydog

OK. I'm very sorry if someone feels offended. I just want to open discussion about this issue, that's all.


----------



## Xoriam

I'm having an adaptive Vsync issue on my EVGA 970, please check my thread

http://www.overclock.net/t/1532284/adaptive-vsync-not-working-gtx-970

the PC which has the gigabyte in it has no issues with it.


----------



## jlhawn

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jlhawn*
> 
> Nvidia GTX 970 graphics cards have 4,096mb of vram, also if your graphics card does not have the advertised amount of vram then
> that would be the manufacturer's fault and not Nvidias, for instance my Gigabyte G1 Gaming GTX 970 is advertised to have 4 gb of vram,
> my graphics card was manufactured by Gigabyte as they bought the gpu from Nvidia and installed it on their pcb with the memory they
> purchased from Samsung, therefore they are the one's advertising and installing the amount of advertised vram.
> If I am incorrect then please someone correct me.


My post on the vram subject yesterday incase anyone missed it.








Happy Holiday


----------



## Xoriam

Having a strange issue with the PC that has the GIGABYTE G1 in it.

The clocks are not being downclocked for about 30 seconds after the chip goes idle. It wasn't doing this before.
I tried messing with windows powersaving options, didn't seem to help.

I've done a clean install of drivers.


----------



## GoldenTiger

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *leakydog*
> 
> OK. I'm very sorry if someone feels offended. I just want to open discussion about this issue, that's all.


? No one's offended, but the way you're harping on it when it clearly is physically there and throwing out random junk like false advertising etc is just silly and unconstructive. Maybe there is a bug with that game with certain settings, but you're irrationally repeating a claim of an outright purposeful scam with it not even being on the cards which simply isn't true.


----------



## AngryGoldfish

In a related topic, I'm still interested in the whole, 'Is 4GB enough VRAM for current gen games and the foreseeable future?' topic. Is a water cooled SLI 970 setup future proof for at least a year and a half, or is going single air cooled 970 now and 980ti/titan 2/390X in the future better?


----------



## Xoriam

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Xoriam*
> 
> I'm having an adaptive Vsync issue on my EVGA 970, please check my thread
> 
> http://www.overclock.net/t/1532284/adaptive-vsync-not-working-gtx-970
> 
> the PC which has the gigabyte in it has no issues with it.


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Xoriam*
> 
> Having a strange issue with the PC that has the GIGABYTE G1 in it.
> 
> The clocks are not being downclocked for about 30 seconds after the chip goes idle. It wasn't doing this before.
> I tried messing with windows powersaving options, didn't seem to help.
> 
> I've done a clean install of drivers.


----------



## Xoriam

UGHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHH this is going to drive me nuts. I just reformatted my PC thinking it might fix the clock issue, and of course... it did not.


----------



## nleksan

4GB of memory should be plenty, but everything since I pushed too much voltage when overclocking it, my crystal ball has been artifacting









The fact that, IF (big if) AMD uses HBM, they will have an absolute limit of 4GB on their priciest card, tells me that:
1) As they also supply the console APU's, they surely have a little bit of "sway" in getting devs to not exceed the limit of their own newest card (for any games shared with consoles, at least)

and 2) We are on the brink of the very fabric of time and space twisting from sheer irony, as the "Hurr-hurr Nvidiers ain't gots enuf vi-dee-oh RAMs" "Red"necks suddenly are the ones who will be all "size doesn't matter, it's bandwidth! (plus my girlfriend keeps reminding me that size is overrated, and she doesn'tkknow anything about computers!)"...


----------



## AngryGoldfish

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *nleksan*
> 
> 4GB of memory should be plenty, but everything since I pushed too much voltage when overclocking it, my crystal ball has been artifacting
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The fact that, IF (big if) AMD uses HBM, they will have an absolute limit of 4GB on their priciest card, tells me that:
> 1) As they also supply the console APU's, they surely have a little bit of "sway" in getting devs to not exceed the limit of their own newest card (for any games shared with consoles, at least)
> 
> and 2) We are on the brink of the very fabric of time and space twisting from sheer irony, as the "Hurr-hurr Nvidiers ain't gots enuf vi-dee-oh RAMs" "Red"necks suddenly are the ones who will be all "size doesn't matter, it's bandwidth! (plus my girlfriend keeps reminding me that size is overrated, and she doesn'tkknow anything about computers!)"...


Ha!

Had to do some reading on HBM. Very interesting. It's also interesting that seemingly the 380X will be the competitor to the 980, not the 970, while the 390X will be the competitor to the 980Ti/Titan 2. This is kinda making me feel like the 970 is going to be highly outdated once these cards come out. Which is only natural, but it's still a little concerning from a stickler's point of view who has just purchased his 970 hoping it will remain the current value champion for at least year. Which is selfish and petty of me, I know, but it makes me think I should wait off from buying the second 970 and water cooling them. And based on what I'm reading on HDM and the 20nm architecture AMD will be using, power efficiency should be improved. As will heat (though that doesn't make any sense if the 390X comes stock with a water cooler). I would love to see the day when two flagship AMD cards could be run on my AX760 with overclocking and water. I doubt they'll be that efficient, but it would be cool.


----------



## John Shepard

Here's another weird one.
When the top card reaches 70-71 both cards will throttle down a bit.This is happening even on stock clocks.
I've set the power limit to 112% and temp limit to 80c on afterburner but it didn't do anything.


----------



## gap30

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Edkiefer*
> 
> you should be able to replicate those results, there not crazy OC .
> 
> I have MSI 970 and with no voltage increase it does around 1557/7800 (haven't tried higher on memory) , i did try 1569 and got driver reset in Valley .
> I run for 24/7 gaming around 1482-1507/7500 .
> 
> In BF4, its very CPU dependent so not sure how much increase you'll get, will depend on your settings .
> You should be able to crank setting up for same fps , but not sure you get 10-15+ from just OC .
> 
> I recommend if you get results close to 1500 on stock voltage to leave it . once you raise voltage you will be hitting power limit most likely and the amount increase is not really that noticeable in games .
> You could flash bios to get more power limit overhead, which is needed if you run higher voltages .


One thing that is bugging me is i have not oc'd my cpu yet and i am getting idle temps of 40 celcius on i5 4690k with hyper evo 212 (off topic i know)

Funny thing is in game ie bf4 i get temps of 46 - 55 celcius

I want to get to the bottom of that first, i am considering investing in a corsair h100i and then tackle the gpu

Bear in mind i am a total noob at all of this so i have to tread cautiously as this is my first ever pc build and it cost me a few quid


----------



## AngryGoldfish

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *gap30*
> 
> One thing that is bugging me is i have not oc'd my cpu yet and i am getting idle temps of 40 celcius on i5 4690k with hyper evo 212 (off topic i know)
> 
> Funny thing is in game ie bf4 i get temps of 46 - 55 celcius
> 
> I want to get to the bottom of that first, i am considering investing in a corsair h100i and then tackle the gpu
> 
> Bear in mind i am a total noob at all of this so i have to tread cautiously as this is my first ever pc build and it cost me a few quid


55°C is a perfectly normal temperature for a stock 4690K with a Hyper 212. Only upgrade to the H100i if you want to overclock and/or want a cleaner looking system.


----------



## gap30

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *AngryGoldfish*
> 
> 55°C is a perfectly normal temperature for a stock 4690K with a Hyper 212. Only upgrade to the H100i if you want to overclock and/or want a cleaner looking system.


thats the thing i want to oc it to 45


----------



## AngryGoldfish

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *gap30*
> 
> thats the thing i want to oc it to 45


Oh, well you'll be better off with a nice cooler then, though I personally wouldn't recommend a H100i when there are better solutions nowadays at lower decibel levels. I thought you meant that you were worried 55°C was hot. Try to keep within 80°C when overclocking on your new cooler. It doesn't matter if you go over slightly, but try to keep it under 80 if you can. Depending on your chip you may not need much voltage to reach 4.5Ghz. If you want to you can even overclock with your Hyper 212 to see what your chip is like. Select 4.4Ghz and 1.25V and see if you're stable. If you are, your temps should be around 80°C. Stick a better cooler on there and you're away. If you're not then I recommend waiting until you get a new cooler to see if you can reach 4.5Ghz at 1.3V. If you can't even get that then you've lost the silicon lottery and should accept a 4.2Ghz overclock or something like that.


----------



## GrimDoctor

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *gap30*
> 
> thats the thing i want to oc it to 45


For what it's worth, I'm hitting 4.5 on my i4770k (not the coolest CPU) using a Noctua NHD15 and I don't break 65c on load either in gaming/apps/benching. It's not the cheapest but it's comparable to the AIOs price wise but with better performance and IMO less can go wrong since it's purely air - if a fan stops working at least the heatsink is a redundancy.


----------



## gap30

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *AngryGoldfish*
> 
> Oh, well you'll be better off with a nice cooler then, though I personally wouldn't recommend a H100i when there are better solutions nowadays at lower decibel levels. I thought you meant that you were worried 55°C was hot. Try to keep within 80°C when overclocking on your new cooler. It doesn't matter if you go over slightly, but try to keep it under 80 if you can. Depending on your chip you may not need much voltage to reach 4.5Ghz. If you want to you can even overclock with your Hyper 212 to see what your chip is like. Select 4.4Ghz and 1.25V and see if you're stable. If you are, your temps should be around 80°C. Stick a better cooler on there and you're away. If you're not then I recommend waiting until you get a new cooler to see if you can reach 4.5Ghz at 1.3V. If you can't even get that then you've lost the silicon lottery and should accept a 4.2Ghz overclock or something like that.


What cooler would you recommend?

Also i tried 4.4 ghz the other night and had to reset the cmos - this was christmas eve at 10pm my sons brand new christmas build i nearly died very scary experience

Even at 4.2ghz it did not pas a 2 hour stress test on intel extreme tuning utility which worried me

I am just not happy with the idle temps of 40 celcius its just bugging me you know?

Also since i reset the cmos my i5 is showing as 3.7ghz instead of the normal 3.9 ghz stock?

my rig in sig cooler is really bugging me


----------



## Hequaqua

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *gap30*
> 
> What cooler would you recommend?
> 
> Also i tried 4.4 ghz the other night and had to reset the cmos - this was christmas eve at 10pm my sons brand new christmas build i nearly died very scary experience
> 
> Even at 4.2ghz it did not pas a 2 hour stress test on intel extreme tuning utility which worried me
> 
> I am just not happy with the idle temps of 40 celcius its just bugging me you know?
> 
> Also since i reset the cmos my i5 is showing as 3.7ghz instead of the normal 3.9 ghz stock?
> 
> my rig in sig cooler is really bugging me


I've been told by several people to look at the Swiftech H2O's. The are AIO, but have custom fittings that can be removed, and the pump is said to be able to handle additional blocks/rads. I'm looking at one for myself actually.

I'm looking at this one, the H220-X-800: http://www.swiftech.com/ $139.99+shipping(US)

You might try resetting the HSF, and apply new paste. I bought MX-4, and it dropped my temps about 3-5°(C).


----------



## xgunnas

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *gap30*
> 
> What cooler would you recommend?
> 
> Also i tried 4.4 ghz the other night and had to reset the cmos - this was christmas eve at 10pm my sons brand new christmas build i nearly died very scary experience
> 
> Even at 4.2ghz it did not pas a 2 hour stress test on intel extreme tuning utility which worried me
> 
> I am just not happy with the idle temps of 40 celcius its just bugging me you know?
> 
> Also since i reset the cmos my i5 is showing as 3.7ghz instead of the normal 3.9 ghz stock?
> 
> my rig in sig cooler is really bugging me


your best bet is noctua for air cooling, either the d14 or d15, otherwise you'd have to looked at water.

Temps are what stopped from getting a haswell although the 4690k and 4790k looks decent enough, the heatsink/cooler in your sig just doesn't cut it.

Also if you are having trouble with 4.2/4.4, it's either really bad luck in the silicon lottery or something's wrong with the bios settings.


----------



## Desolator4u

Hey guys,
I mostly play BF4 and ARMA 3, Ever since I got the MSI GT 970, i've noticed a lot of popins with both games. Some textures, bushes, parts of trees wil just appear on screen even when i'm fairly close to them in both games (probably others too but i don't play anything else).
I've done a clean install of various drivers, ran driver sweeper/DUU thing, even downclocked. It runs at undr 65C the entire time and the games, especially BF4, run perfectly smooth maxed out on ultra. Never had a crach, freeze, artifacting or anything weird, so the card itself should be fine. It's perfect besides the popins. I just came from a MSI GTX 760 and i'm sure I didn't notice anything like this.
Any idea as o what's going on here?

Thanks


----------



## faction87

I play same games and came from same card but evga, and got the g1 970 right now. works great for me


----------



## xgunnas

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Desolator4u*
> 
> Hey guys,
> I mostly play BF4 and ARMA 3, Ever since I got the MSI GT 970, i've noticed a lot of popins with both games. Some textures, bushes, parts of trees wil just appear on screen even when i'm fairly close to them in both games (probably others too but i don't play anything else).
> I've done a clean install of various drivers, ran driver sweeper/DUU thing, even downclocked. It runs at undr 65C the entire time and the games, especially BF4, run perfectly smooth maxed out on ultra. Never had a crach, freeze, artifacting or anything weird, so the card itself should be fine. It's perfect besides the popins. I just came from a MSI GTX 760 and i'm sure I didn't notice anything like this.
> Any idea as o what's going on here?
> 
> Thanks


sounds like a driver issue with your card, if clean install doesn't work, you just gotta wait for a drivers update.

I had the flashing background/horizontal line thing in farcry 4, just pretended that i didn't see it and finished the game, but BF4 is multiplayer so I can see it being annoying.


----------



## zeeee4

YAAAAAAAAAAYYYY got an evga gtx 970 acx 2.0!!! It overclocked to 1520mhz right away easily without voltage! WOOOO so happy since my acx 1.0 did only 1450mhz... which i guess isnt bad but you know... here is my score

file:///C:/Users/zarya_000/Desktop/Unigine_Valley_Benchmark_1.0_20141225_2141.html


----------



## brett2007

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *koorgg*
> 
> I ran Heaven on following settings: dx11, ultra quality, extreme tessellation, stereo3d and multi monitor disabled, 8x aa, fullscreen, 1920x1080 res. The result was 1485. And this is what gpuz showed: 1529,8 core clock, 1836 memory clock, 67 max temp, 1.2180 v.


needs a bump in voltage and probably power target increase, your running a higher clock speed than me with lower voltage, I set my clock at 1505. That is still a good overclock bro. You will probably have to bios mod to increase the clock further.


----------



## brett2007

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *gap30*
> 
> What cooler would you recommend?
> 
> Also i tried 4.4 ghz the other night and had to reset the cmos - this was christmas eve at 10pm my sons brand new christmas build i nearly died very scary experience
> 
> Even at 4.2ghz it did not pas a 2 hour stress test on intel extreme tuning utility which worried me
> 
> I am just not happy with the idle temps of 40 celcius its just bugging me you know?
> 
> Also since i reset the cmos my i5 is showing as 3.7ghz instead of the normal 3.9 ghz stock?
> 
> my rig in sig cooler is really bugging me


well to overclock I assume you disabled Intel speed step. So this is why it has the high idle temp. The cores do not downclock at idle as they would have a fixed cpu ratio. AKA, they run at the specified multiplier regardless. Overclocked processors will idle at around that temp its normal. Since you reset cmos, check the multiplier to make sure it set it back to 39. if not change multiplier to 39. your problem sounds like you need more voltage for higher clocks. Try this. Set your ram timings to 1333. then set cpu multiplier to 42 and vcore to 1.3. stress test it. if its passes increase clock untill it fails then go back to last stable clock. keep an eye on temps. try not to let it go past 80*. then once you have your overclock stable. change your ram timings back to 1600 and see if it fails. if it does, get some ram rated for faster that 1600.


----------



## xgunnas

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *zeeee4*
> 
> YAAAAAAAAAAYYYY got an evga gtx 970 acx 2.0!!! It overclocked to 1520mhz right away easily without voltage! WOOOO so happy since my acx 1.0 did only 1450mhz... which i guess isnt bad but you know... here is my score
> 
> file:///C:/Users/zarya_000/Desktop/Unigine_Valley_Benchmark_1.0_20141225_2141.html


grats dude, not gonna lie 1450 is terrible, what did you do with that card?


----------



## error-id10t

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *gap30*
> 
> my rig in sig cooler is really bugging me


That cooler isn't build for anything special, sure it should cope with the 4.2 or whatever. Either way, take your questions to the HW threads as that's where lot of people can help you.

http://www.overclock.net/t/1411077/haswell-overclocking-guide-with-statistics


----------



## fleetfeather

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *xgunnas*
> 
> grats dude, not gonna lie 1450 is terrible, what did you do with that card?


"1450 is terrible" applies strictly to benchmarking... And even then, someone with a better CPU can likely overtake someone with an average/past-gen CPU regardless of a ~150mhz GPU clock difference


----------



## UZ7

Welp found this BIOS from station drivers, looks to be a newer MSI bios but it also seems to match the golden edition bios but holds a different checksum. Skimmed through the tabs quickly and didnt notice any changes so there may or may not be any changes. Do note that these can be used on regular gaming edition as well but you have to have Hynix ram or it may not work, so flash at your own risk.









BIOS Comparison: MSI GTX 970 Golden Edition -> MSI GTX 970

Version: 84.04.2F.00.F9 -> 84.04.*31*.00.F9
Checksum: B1 - [B1] -> *CB - [CB]*
Date: 11/03/14 -> 11/*23*/14
Name: NV316MH.1F2 -> NV316MH.1F*3*

I'll also include the small fan mod tweak that I use if desired, pretty much just idles around <700-800rpm rather than using 0dB so it cools it down faster from load.

*
**This BIOS is intended for MSI GTX 970 Gaming Golden Edition (and may work with MSI 970 Gaming Edtion) that uses Hynix, so flash at your own risk.







***
Original

NV316MH.1F3.zip 136k .zip file

Fan Mod

GM204GEFanv2.zip 136k .zip file


----------



## leakydog

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *UZ7*
> 
> I'll also include the small fan mod tweak that I use if desired, pretty much just idles around <700-800rpm rather than using 0dB so it cools it down faster from load.
> 
> *
> **This BIOS is intended for MSI GTX 970 Gaming Golden Edition (and may work with MSI 970 Gaming Edtion) that uses Hynix, so flash at your own risk.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ***
> Original
> 
> NV316MH.1F3.zip 136k .zip file
> 
> Fan Mod
> 
> GM204GEFanv2.zip 136k .zip file


575-600 RPM is enough


----------



## UZ7

I guess I wasn't keeping up with the regular MSI GTX 970 Gaming Edition.

Apparently they also had an update, I don't use their updater so I dunno. If this is old news, please disregard.











So pretty much:
BIOS Comparison: MSI GTX 970 Gaming Edition -> MSI GTX 970 Gaming Edition (latest)

Version: 84.04.2F.00.F1 -> 84.04.*31*.00.F1
Checksum: BB - [BB] -> *EE - [EE]*
Date: 10/29/14 -> *11/19/14*
Name: NV316MH.182 -> NV316MH.18*4*

** Like with any BIOS/firmware, flash at your own risk. And if your device is working fine, chances are you don't really need it







**

Original rom by itself.

NV316MH.184.zip 136k .zip file


Original rom + Utilities from MSI.

NV316MH_184.zip 851k .zip file


----------



## Team Grinder

Just cracked the 16,000 mark. Was able to do it at 1500/8000

http://www.3dmark.com/3dm11/9188312


----------



## outofmyheadyo

What would be the best 970 to buy these days ? I was thinking about the regular EVGA 970 with the ACX2.0 cooler or the Gigabyte G1gaming thingie. I dont wanna pay to much for it since ill only be using it for 6 months, Or are there any other decent cards out there ? Silence is priority and i love overclocking aswell so there is that, will be keepin it aircooled tho.


----------



## GrimDoctor

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *outofmyheadyo*
> 
> What would be the best 970 to buy these days ? I was thinking about the regular EVGA 970 with the ACX2.0 cooler or the Gigabyte G1gaming thingie. I dont wanna pay to much for it since ill only be using it for 6 months, Or are there any other decent cards out there ? Silence is priority and i love overclocking aswell so there is that, will be keepin it aircooled tho.


If you want silence and performance, the Asus 970 Strix.
The GB G1 performs well but is probably the loudest.
Personally I haven't tested the EVGA and reports are varied so far.

If you want to OC hard with a modded bios you'll have more power in the GB G1 due to the extra power connectors, if you want to run on the stock bios, OC hard and keep that silence, the Strix is probably the way to go.

All my tests with the Strix and G1 plus my personal system are on air. Hope this helps


----------



## gap30

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *brett2007*
> 
> well to overclock I assume you disabled Intel speed step. So this is why it has the high idle temp. The cores do not downclock at idle as they would have a fixed cpu ratio. AKA, they run at the specified multiplier regardless. Overclocked processors will idle at around that temp its normal. Since you reset cmos, check the multiplier to make sure it set it back to 39. if not change multiplier to 39. your problem sounds like you need more voltage for higher clocks. Try this. Set your ram timings to 1333. then set cpu multiplier to 42 and vcore to 1.3. stress test it. if its passes increase clock untill it fails then go back to last stable clock. keep an eye on temps. try not to let it go past 80*. then once you have your overclock stable. change your ram timings back to 1600 and see if it fails. if it does, get some ram rated for faster that 1600.


+

ok will give thios a whirl

i am getting 40 c on idle when not oc'd btw


----------



## AngryGoldfish

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *gap30*
> 
> What cooler would you recommend?
> 
> Also i tried 4.4 ghz the other night and had to reset the cmos - this was christmas eve at 10pm my sons brand new christmas build i nearly died very scary experience
> 
> Even at 4.2ghz it did not pas a 2 hour stress test on intel extreme tuning utility which worried me
> 
> I am just not happy with the idle temps of 40 celcius its just bugging me you know?
> 
> Also since i reset the cmos my i5 is showing as 3.7ghz instead of the normal 3.9 ghz stock?
> 
> my rig in sig cooler is really bugging me


Cooler Master Nepton 240M for the best ratio of silence/price/performance; Swiftech H-220X for raw performance, silence and expandability; NZXT Kraken X41 with Helix fans if you can't fit a 240mm radiator. The H100i is a solid unit, but the fans are loud and the pumps are known for being unreliable. I would not recommend them when there are now better solutions that are quieter, cheaper and more reliable. Fractal also have a new 240mm AIO that will be worth looking into if you are in the EU. The pump is not the quietest, but the fans are good and the performance is up there. Also, it looks the best of the bunch in my opinion, if that matters at all to you.

Did you add voltage or did you just increase the multiplier? If you tried what I recommend (1.25V and 4.4Ghz) and it didn't even boot, unfortunately you've probably got a poor overclocker and may have to settle for 4.3Ghz at quite high voltages. You could try 1.3V at 4.4Ghz, but I would not run a stress test for long with your CPU cooler, and I wouldn't use Prime95 as it will increase the temperatures too much. OCCT is my preferred artificial testing utility. AIDA64 is also great, but it's not free.

Bear in mind, the reason why we use high-end coolers is not for stress testing. We use them for maintaining CPU longevity. So in my opinion, a 212 Hyper EVO will be fine for stress testing as long as you don't run it for more than 10 minutes and keep a keen eye on the temps. Even if you exceed 90°C, you're still not at throttling temps yet, and certainly not at temps that will damage the CPU. Your computer will automatically shut down before that happens. Gone are the days where you could fry a chip so easily.

As for why you're only getting 3.7Ghz when you're supposed to be getting 3.9Ghz, that's boost speed. Your chip won't boost to 3.9Ghz if it's not needed. My 4670K rarely boosts higher than 3.6Ghz when it's marketed as being capable of 3800Mhz. Probably because I have a crummy chip too and it will need manually applied static voltage to stabilize it. It's just the way it is.

However, one thing to look into is whether your motherboard BIOS is up to date. Sometimes older versions can be temperamental, as can new ones, so be careful to make sure you have a backup of the original BIOS by finding it from the manufacturers page or by using the original installation disc that came in the box when you bought the unit.


----------



## UZ7

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *outofmyheadyo*
> 
> What would be the best 970 to buy these days ? I was thinking about the regular EVGA 970 with the ACX2.0 cooler or the Gigabyte G1gaming thingie. I dont wanna pay to much for it since ill only be using it for 6 months, Or are there any other decent cards out there ? Silence is priority and i love overclocking aswell so there is that, will be keepin it aircooled tho.


I think most custom (you gotta check) minus the gigabyte g1s have "0dB" feature (not sure about newer models/variants being released) which will cause the fans to not spin till they reach a certain temperature (MSI's is 60C) since the cards run cool itself it can run passive till load then slowly cool down itself. I personally changed my bios to keep the fans on but that was just preference on my part since I didn't like the temps to slowly go down after 50C>. But like I said since these cards run cool in itself, it wont be a biggie if the fans don't spin till a certain temperature.

From my experience I found that the MSI 770 Gaming was quieter than the ASUS DC2 780 at stock, and the MSI 970 Gaming is as quiet if not more than the 770. So from my opinion I think the MSI is a good choice if you're looking for silence. The loudest thing in my case are my Noctuas running at 800rpm


----------



## HAL900




----------



## gap30

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *brett2007*
> 
> well to overclock I assume you disabled Intel speed step. So this is why it has the high idle temp. The cores do not downclock at idle as they would have a fixed cpu ratio. AKA, they run at the specified multiplier regardless. Overclocked processors will idle at around that temp its normal. Since you reset cmos, check the multiplier to make sure it set it back to 39. if not change multiplier to 39. your problem sounds like you need more voltage for higher clocks. Try this. Set your ram timings to 1333. then set cpu multiplier to 42 and vcore to 1.3. stress test it. if its passes increase clock untill it fails then go back to last stable clock. keep an eye on temps. try not to let it go past 80*. then once you have your overclock stable. change your ram timings back to 1600 and see if it fails. if it does, get some ram rated for faster that 1600.


Ok i did exactly as you said and ran it for an hour:



I will now try with a 43 multiplier and report back


----------



## brett2007

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *gap30*
> 
> Ok i did exactly as you said and ran it for an hour:
> 
> 
> 
> I will now try with a 43 multiplier and report back


Figured that is what it was. grab some corsair vengeance ram. Cant go wrong with corsair.


----------



## Xoriam

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *GrimDoctor*
> 
> If you want silence and performance, the Asus 970 Strix.
> The GB G1 performs well but is probably the loudest.
> Personally I haven't tested the EVGA and reports are varied so far.
> 
> If you want to OC hard with a modded bios you'll have more power in the GB G1 due to the extra power connectors, if you want to run on the stock bios, OC hard and keep that silence, the Strix is probably the way to go.
> 
> All my tests with the Strix and G1 plus my personal system are on air. Hope this helps


People keep saying that Gigabye G1 is the loudest, yet I can't even hear mine over the rest of my PC untill the fans hit 75% 

I made a custom profile, 34% till 40c 50% at 50c 70% at 60c then crank to 100% if it goes up to 80c
It's completely silent. Since it's always around 50c

my EVGA on the other hand, that fan is sooooooo fast, if you make it go above 50% GL not freaking out over the noise level.
at 100% those fans do like 4,500rpms


----------



## GrimDoctor

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Xoriam*
> 
> People keep saying that Gigabye G1 is the loudest, yet I can't even hear mine over the rest of my PC untill the fans hit 75%
> 
> I made a custom profile, 34% till 40c 50% at 50c 70% at 60c then crank to 100% if it goes up to 80c
> It's completely silent.
> 
> my EVGA on the other hand, that fan is sooooooo fast, if you make it go above 50% GL not freaking out over the noise level.
> at 100% those fans do like 4,500rpms


I wasn't attacking the G1, didn't mean it to sounds like that, it's a great card, I did say loudest of the two I've tested comprehensively. I specified that because he was asking for silence. Only other thing to keep in mind (said in this thread before) is what one person perceives as loud others may not. Either way dB tests can at least give him figures to base on and theirs plenty of those out there from decent sources.

End of the day (just a general comment) people need to remember about a word call balance. Big performance will come at some sort of sacrifice, as will silence, etc, whatever your priority is, expect a compromise somewhere


----------



## Xoriam

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *GrimDoctor*
> 
> I wasn't attacking the G1, didn't mean it to sounds like that, it's a great card, I did say loudest of the two I've tested comprehensively. I specified that because he was asking for silence. Only other thing to keep in mind (said in this thread before) is what one person perceives as loud others may not. Either way dB tests can at least give him figures to base on and theirs plenty of those out there from decent sources.
> 
> End of the day (just a general comment) people need to remember about a word call balance. Big performance will come at some sort of sacrifice, as will silence, etc, whatever your priority is, expect a compromise somewhere


Sorry I didn't mean it to seem like it was a message pointed at you directly, a few other people have been saying that.
But it's honestly the quietest card I've ever had.
Even at 100% fan speed it's about as loud as my 7870xt was at 70% and that thing was decently quiet.

maybe i just got a really quiet one?


----------



## GrimDoctor

@Xoriam I didn't mean it that way either, sorry bud. To me they are pretty quiet, especially with that output


----------



## Xoriam

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *GrimDoctor*
> 
> @Xoriam I didn't mean it that way either, sorry bud. To me they are pretty quiet, especially with that output


Which one did you have? rev 1.0 or 1.1?

I'm pretty pissed that my rev 1.1 has Hynix memory, I was expecting samsung when I bought it. Now I can't even reach 1900mhz memory clock without it artifacting.


----------



## urielejh

Hello all,

just out of curiosity, what's the most silent 970 model? For "silent" i mean Accelero Mono Plus-like silent (almost fanless-like). : D

I'm with a 560ti (ex-twin frozr II lol) and it's reborn.. still getting 99-100° with some games (cough diablo 3 cough) and that damned coil-whine, brain killer, noise.. at least is now silent.

Thanks and have a good festivity.


----------



## ideaidea

Hello!

So there's no way to set voltage on 970 (G1) higher than 1.312V (without soldering an extra power card)?

BTW I'm running dead stable 1630/8000 on water with that card with max voltage in the NOLIMIT BIOS. With stock BIOS this card could do 1580/8000.


----------



## GrimDoctor

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Xoriam*
> 
> Which one did you have? rev 1.0 or 1.1?
> 
> I'm pretty pissed that my rev 1.1 has Hynix memory, I was expecting samsung when I bought it. Now I can't even reach 1900mhz memory clock without it artifacting.


I have the Asus in my rig, the G1 in my wife's rig (rev 1.0) and I've been testing a mate's G1 (rev 1.1) for the last 2 weeks so it was all OCed for him for Christmas. I didn't have issues on any of the cards in regards to memory though my Strix has pushed the highest. I think (not 100% though) others on here are doing ok with the Hynix too.


----------



## wes1099

When I get my 970 G1 tomorrow, the BIOS should turn off the iGPU and the iGPU's shared memory correct? My only experience with GPUs has been with AMD's APUs and mobile GPUs so I have no idea what I am doing. Another thing, I should uninstall the Intel video drivers correct?


----------



## Edkiefer

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *wes1099*
> 
> When I get my 970 G1 tomorrow, the BIOS should turn off the iGPU and the iGPU's shared memory correct? My only experience with GPUs has been with AMD's APUs and mobile GPUs so I have no idea what I am doing. Another thing, I should uninstall the Intel video drivers correct?


In your MB bios if you have it set to auto for DGPU, IGPU priority, yes it will/should switch to which ever you hook up monitor too .
No, need to uninstall Intel drivers , just install latest Nvidia drivers after you get card in an hooked up.


----------



## Xoriam

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *brett2007*
> 
> Ill upload the bios I edited here so you may take a look for yourself. all I did was add 25 watts to each rail then ajdust maximum power target to 152%
> The card is the reference 970 with the titan style cooler.
> 
> 
> Yes I used maxwellbiostweaker.
> 
> use this guide
> http://cryptomining-blog.com/3757-how-to-raise-the-power-target-limit-on-geforce-gtx-970-and-gtx-980/
> 
> http://cryptomining-blog.com/wp-content/uploads/2014/11/maxwell-ii-bios-tweaker-tdp.jpg
> 
> On the link above this, where it says 25w more power in green. set the Def field next to it to 100000
> where it says +50W max power in green. next to that where it says max adjust it to 153 percent. the value may differ on your card compare to the image.
> 
> GM204.zip 137k .zip file
> 
> Do NOT use my bios to flash your card, as we could have different PCB's and you brick yours. Not responsible for any damages.
> 
> Also. lastly. maxwell only uses what the amount of power it needs. so it may run at say 70% power target @ 1500 mhz on starcraft II and 150% on furmark. It all depends on how demanding the game is. I use heaven to overclock as it is reliable, and use furmark to punish the card to see if the overclock breaks.


In that guide it shows to only raise the PSU rails and the total TDP/power target.
in this guide it's showing to raise the TDP as well. Confused...


----------



## wes1099

Nevermind. Asked a stupid question and found the answer seconds after posting.


----------



## battleaxe

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Xoriam*
> 
> Sorry I didn't mean it to seem like it was a message pointed at you directly, a few other people have been saying that.
> But it's honestly the quietest card I've ever had.
> Even at 100% fan speed it's about as loud as my 7870xt was at 70% and that thing was decently quiet.
> 
> maybe i just got a really quiet one?


Mine operates similar to yours. Very quiet. I honestly think there must be a difference in the quality of the fans or something. We can't all be talking about the same card, because mine is extremely quiet like yours. But it seems some are quite loud. Even at 100% mine is about the same noise level as my GTX660DCII, which is one of the quietest cards I have ever owned. Meaning this G1 is also one of the quietest cards I have ever owned too. But some must be very loud or they wouldn't be getting this attention.


----------



## jlhawn

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Xoriam*
> 
> People keep saying that Gigabye G1 is the loudest, yet I can't even hear mine over the rest of my PC untill the fans hit 75%
> 
> I made a custom profile, 34% till 40c 50% at 50c 70% at 60c then crank to 100% if it goes up to 80c
> It's completely silent. Since it's always around 50c
> 
> my EVGA on the other hand, that fan is sooooooo fast, if you make it go above 50% GL not freaking out over the noise level.
> at 100% those fans do like 4,500rpms


I was saying a month ago that I cannot hear the fans on my Gigabyte G1 Gaming, so yeah I don't know what others are hearing.
the only way I can hear mine is if I move the fan slider to 85% using Afterburner, I just leave mine on auto fan as the fan's never
go above 74% when gaming due to temps staying at 68c max.


----------



## AngryGoldfish

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ideaidea*
> 
> Hello!
> 
> So there's no way to set voltage on 970 (G1) higher than 1.312V (without soldering an extra power card)?
> 
> BTW I'm running dead stable 1630/8000 on water with that card with max voltage in the NOLIMIT BIOS. With stock BIOS this card could do 1580/8000.


I was told in this thread by someone who claimed they had tried everything that 1.25V was the max volts any 970 could receive even with a BIOS hack. I'm not doubting you so apologies if I come across that way, but GPU-Z reads 1.312V and not AB or equivalent, correct? I'm asking because I'm debating whether to water cool, and based on this user's claim the 970 was not as good as it could have been due to the voltage restrictions that seemed hardwired to no higher than 1.25v. If I can notch the voltage up to 1.3V with the NO LIMITS BIOS, that would be great.


----------



## ideaidea

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *AngryGoldfish*
> 
> I was told in this thread by someone who claimed they had tried everything that 1.25V was the max volts any 970 could receive even with a BIOS hack. I'm not doubting you so apologies if I come across that way, but GPU-Z reads 1.312V and not AB or equivalent, correct?


AB reads 1.275V with NOLIMIT, while it's stated in the BIOS thread that AB might be showing this value incorrectly and that it's actually 1.312V, as some people have meashured with a voltmeter. I see 50MHz increase on GPU with this modified BIOS, so the voltage is def. higher than in stock BIOS.

I saw no increase in clocks between Water and Air, even though temperature dropped 30-40 degrees, but with modded BIOS I can now have higher voltage, higher clocks and no more fans from the cooler.


----------



## SenseiGhostly

Ordered an EVGA 970 SC ACX 2.0 4gb from amazon with standard shipping. (Amazon treat my baby with care). Wont be at my house until around Jan. 4.
I will post pictures soon.


----------



## jlhawn

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SenseiGhostly*
> 
> Ordered an EVGA 970 SC ACX 2.0 4gb from amazon with standard shipping. (Amazon treat my baby with care). Wont be at my house until around Jan. 4.
> I will post pictures soon.


Jan 4 2015 !! My God I would be going crazy if I ever had to wait that long for a shipment.








where in the world to you live?


----------



## Hequaqua

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SenseiGhostly*
> 
> Ordered an EVGA 970 SC ACX 2.0 4gb from amazon with standard shipping. (Amazon treat my baby with care). Wont be at my house until around Jan. 4.
> I will post pictures soon.


You don't have Prime? lol I think it will be worth the wait.








.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jlhawn*
> 
> Jan 4 2015 !! My God I would be going crazy if I ever had to wait that long for a shipment.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> where in the world to you live?


Lmao.......I know how you feel!!


----------



## SenseiGhostly

I live in Houston and sadly it wasn't a qualified amazon prime item.
It's hard to think that people actually don't use prime. 2 day shipping should be a requirement nowadays.


----------



## Hequaqua

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SenseiGhostly*
> 
> I live in Houston and sadly it wasn't a qualified amazon prime item.
> It's hard to think that people actually don't use prime. 2 day shipping should be a requirement nowadays.


Ah, bummer. I agree on the shipping. I'm normally not in a big rush to get anything I've ordered. lol It doesn't mean I don't want it NOW!!

Enjoy it when it gets there.


----------



## jlhawn

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SenseiGhostly*
> 
> I live in Houston and sadly it wasn't a qualified amazon prime item.
> It's hard to think that people actually don't use prime. 2 day shipping should be a requirement nowadays.


that still seems to long for standard shipping to Houston.
I live by Seattle and get items from back east faster.
now items that are shipped and sold by Amazon my standard shipping time is 2 days or less
as I live 9 miles from their new fulfillment center they opened in Dupont Washington. I know I shouldn't have told you that.
what's good though is you will like your new gpu, have had mine since Oct 6 and it's been great.


----------



## Attomsk

This is the max stable OC I can get on my Gigabyte 970 G1 Gaming. Kind of dissapointing. 1517 Core 7600 Mem


----------



## Hequaqua

I know this is unrelated, but I got a Windows 8.1 tablet for Christmas. Thought I would share. I think it's funny that the CPU is OC'd. Here is the Validation for the CPU:

http://valid.canardpc.com/tvedgy



I tell you though. I love this thing. It runs amazingly well. It has a Samsung SSD in it. lol I threw in a 16gb microSD card that I had laying around. I think it gives me like 48gb of storage, and it shows up just like another HD.....lol

For 149.00, 10.1" 32-bit WIndows 8.1. I'm glad I kept it for myself for Christmas!!


----------



## Hequaqua

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Attomsk*
> 
> This is the max stable OC I can get on my Gigabyte 970 G1 Gaming. Kind of dissapointing. 1517 Core 7600 Mem


What kind of voltages are you seeing when benchmarking/gaming?


----------



## jlhawn

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Attomsk*
> 
> This is the max stable OC I can get on my Gigabyte 970 G1 Gaming. Kind of dissapointing. 1517 Core 7600 Mem


I wouldn't be dissapointed, over 1500mhz is still good.
my max is 1575mhz and it's stable in benchmarks and lot's of my games except my favorite game I get a gpu driver TDR
so I have to back it down to around 1535mhz. so yours is still good IMO.


----------



## Hequaqua

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jlhawn*
> 
> I wouldn't be dissapointed, over 1500mhz is still good.
> my max is 1575mhz and it's stable in benchmarks and lot's of my games except my favorite game I get a gpu driver TDR
> so I have to back it down to around 1535mhz. so yours is still good IMO.


I'll agree....I game @1541/8000. I would think he could get a little more out of the Memory though.

**EDIT: Not that would give a big improvement overall really.


----------



## jlhawn

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Hequaqua*
> 
> I know this is unrelated, but I got a Windows 8.1 tablet for Christmas. Thought I would share. I think it's funny that the CPU is OC'd. Here is the Validation for the CPU:
> 
> http://valid.canardpc.com/tvedgy
> 
> 
> 
> I tell you though. I love this thing. It runs amazingly well. It has a Samsung SSD in it. lol I threw in a 16gb microSD card that I had laying around. I think it gives me like 48gb of storage, and it shows up just like another HD.....lol
> 
> For 149.00, 10.1" 32-bit WIndows 8.1. I'm glad I kept it for myself for Christmas!!


what no GTX 970 in that bad boy??


----------



## Attomsk

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Hequaqua*
> 
> What kind of voltages are you seeing when benchmarking/gaming?


1.262v while OCd. The memory on my card really doesn't like going over 7600 for some reason.


----------



## jlhawn

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Hequaqua*
> 
> I'll agree....I game @1541/8000. I would think he could get a little more out of the Memory though.
> 
> **EDIT: Not that would give a big improvement overall really.


I think so to.
I bet if he left the core clock where it is and put the memory at +400 it would be stable


----------



## jlhawn

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Attomsk*
> 
> 1.262v while OCd. The memory on my card really doesn't like going over 7600 for some reason.


thats what my G1 Gaming voltage is also


----------



## Attomsk

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jlhawn*
> 
> I think so to.
> I bet if he left the core clock where it is and put the memory at +400 it would be stable


+400 unfortunately causes a gray screen then the video driver recovers and the clocks go back to stock. Its always the driver crashing btw not the system freezing.


----------



## Hequaqua

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Attomsk*
> 
> 1.262v while OCd. The memory on my card really doesn't like going over 7600 for some reason.


I wish I could get 1.262 on my 970. I bet I could be stable @1600! Again, those look like good stable numbers. What king of graphics score do you get in Firestrike? I don't pay attention to overall score really, those can be bumped up by CPU. I think I've had my memory up to 8100mhz. If I dial the Core down it will run it at that all day.


----------



## GrimDoctor

A tip for getting a little more, up the temp target. 85 is super safe, up to 90 is ok. That's how I refined mine that little bit more. 1573/2073 for gaming and work apps on the Strix. I know it's a minor adjustment but it helped me squeeze that little more out on both the Strix and G1 with stability. The G1 I'm at 1544/2008 so far but I've had less time to play.


----------



## jlhawn

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Attomsk*
> 
> +400 unfortunately causes a gray screen then the video driver recovers and the clocks go back to stock. Its always the driver crashing btw not the system freezing.


which driver version are you using?
I'm on 347.09


----------



## Attomsk

I'm on the latest driver as well 347.09. Here is my latest firestrike with this OC:

http://www.3dmark.com/fs/3608558

It's pretty good I think, so perhaps I'm worrying more about numbers than overall performance.


----------



## SenseiGhostly

Thanks!
Yeah this will be my first PC build ever. Im upgrading from a $200 laptop I got for my 14th b-day 2 years ago so i am excited for this build.

This is what I will be putting together:
i5-4690k
asrock h97 pro4
adata xpg v1 8gb 1600MHz
wd blue 1tb
evga gtx 970 sc 4gb (of course)
corsair 230t
Corsair Builder Series CX 500 Watt
asus drw optical drive

This reply didn't actually reply to what I wanted it to.


----------



## Hequaqua

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Attomsk*
> 
> I'm on the latest driver as well 347.09. Here is my latest firestrike with this OC:
> 
> http://www.3dmark.com/fs/3608558
> 
> It's pretty good I think, so perhaps I'm worrying more about numbers than overall performance.


That looks like a fine run. Almost 14000 on graphics. I think you're fine.









I've hit 14000 on graphics, but it took some time and a lot of tweaking to get there. lol


----------



## Hequaqua

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SenseiGhostly*
> 
> Thanks!
> Yeah this will be my first PC build ever. Im upgrading from a $200 laptop I got for my 14th b-day 2 years ago so i am excited for this build.
> 
> This is what I will be putting together:
> i5-4690k
> asrock h97 pro4
> adata xpg v1 8gb 1600MHz
> wd blue 1tb
> evga gtx 970 sc 4gb (of course)
> corsair 230t
> Corsair Builder Series CX 500 Watt
> asus drw optical drive
> 
> This reply didn't actually reply to what I wanted it to.


I have the 230t in orange. Love it. The only think I don't like is no grommets for wire routing. The cx500 is OK, but I think you might want to go with something a little more powerful. I would say at least 750. That would future proof your build for a while. I would also go SSD, at least for your OS/games. It makes a world of difference in boot times and overall performance.


----------



## Xoriam

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *GrimDoctor*
> 
> A tip for getting a little more, up the temp target. 85 is super safe, up to 90 is ok. That's how I refined mine that little bit more. 1573/2073 for gaming and work apps on the Strix. I know it's a minor adjustment but it helped me squeeze that little more out on both the Strix and G1 with stability. The G1 I'm at 1544/2008 so far but I've had less time to play.


Wait... why would increasing the temp target help the overclock?
It's litteraly impossible to even hit 70c let alone 79c on a Gigabyte G1 Gaming.

Am I missing something here?


----------



## Hequaqua

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Xoriam*
> 
> Wait... why would increasing the temp target help the overclock?
> It's litteraly impossible to even hit 70c let alone 79c on a Gigabyte G1 Gaming.
> 
> Am I missing something here?


I am missing it too. I don't think my card has ever seen 85°.


----------



## Xoriam

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Hequaqua*
> 
> I am missing it too. I don't think my card has ever seen 85°.


I hope there is actually something to this


----------



## cyph3rz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SenseiGhostly*
> 
> Thanks!
> Yeah this will be my first PC build ever. Im upgrading from a $200 laptop I got for my 14th b-day 2 years ago so i am excited for this build.
> 
> This is what I will be putting together:
> i5-4690k
> asrock h97 pro4
> adata xpg v1 8gb 1600MHz
> wd blue 1tb
> evga gtx 970 sc 4gb (of course)
> corsair 230t
> Corsair Builder Series CX 500 Watt
> asus drw optical drive
> 
> This reply didn't actually reply to what I wanted it to.


Yeah I agree getting at least a 750watt and an SSD too. Consider getting one of these PSU's: http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16817438017&cm_re=evga_supernova_g2-_-17-438-017-_-Product


----------



## jlhawn

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Attomsk*
> 
> I'm on the latest driver as well 347.09. Here is my latest firestrike with this OC:
> 
> http://www.3dmark.com/fs/3608558
> 
> It's pretty good I think, so perhaps I'm worrying more about numbers than overall performance.


yes it's a very good, mine is a tad lower than yours.
whats funny though is others that get better than I do in firestrike get worse then me
in valley and heaven.
I myself don't think to highly of firestrike.


----------



## Edkiefer

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Xoriam*
> 
> I hope there is actually something to this


your not missing anything ,if you have decent cooler raising the temp limit is not going to do anything .
In fact if you can keep temps like in 60-65c w/o issue, I would raise TDP to max and set priority to temp . I find less chance in throttle due to TDP this way, but of course if your power target has bunch of headroom its not going to matter much either way .


----------



## Xoriam

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Edkiefer*
> 
> your not missing anything ,if you have decent cooler raising the temp limit is not going to do anything .
> In fact if you can keep temps like in 60-65c w/o issue, I would raise TDP to max and set priority to temp . I find less chance in throttle due to TDP this way, but of course if your power target has bunch of headroom its not going to matter much either way .


Yeah thats what I was suspecting, I've only hit 61c max.


----------



## Hequaqua

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jlhawn*
> 
> yes it's a very good, mine is a tad lower than yours.
> whats funny though is others that get better than I do in firestrike get worse then me
> in valley and heaven.
> I myself don't think to highly of firestrike.


I just Firestrike/Valley back to back here were the results:


I think I'm OC'd on my CPU to 4.3ghz.


----------



## GrimDoctor

I just saw some OC guides recommending it once you believe you've hit the cards limit to try to get a little more. My card doesn't get anywhere best that hear either (lucky to hit 65c) but I tried it and it appeared to work, 12ghz worth...

Never said I was an expert, just seemed like it gave ne a result and I thought it might be something to try considering people were asking for ways to try to get a little more and not damage the card.

If it's a placebo type effect I don't really care, my clocks on both cards are high and very stable.


----------



## Xoriam

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *GrimDoctor*
> 
> I just saw some OC guides recommending it once you believe you've hit the cards limit to try to get a little more. My card doesn't get anywhere best that hear either (lucky to hit 65c) but I tried it and it appeared to work, 12ghz worth...
> 
> Never said I was an expert, just seemed like it gave ne a result and I thought it might be something to try considering people were asking for ways to try to get a little more and not damage the card.
> 
> If it's a placebo type effect I don't really care, my clocks on both cards are high and very stable.


I'm gonna give it a shot soon for my Core, tried it for memory No luck


----------



## jlhawn

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Hequaqua*
> 
> I just Firestrike/Valley back to back here were the results:
> 
> 
> I think I'm OC'd on my CPU to 4.3ghz.


see my valley score is good but my firestrike is like high 12000 for graphics, don't remember as I was so mad I deleted my firestrike info
and removed the program from my system.


----------



## Unresolved

I just did my first overclock and I wasn't sure if I missed anything. I have the Gigabyte GTX 970 (not the G1 model) with its stock clock at 1114 MHz / 1253 MHz. My temps don't go above 54 degrees in Valley and 61 degrees in firestrike. Should I be raising the power limit to 112%? I tried that and it didn't do anything since my card doesn't come close to approaching 100%.


----------



## Hequaqua

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jlhawn*
> 
> see my valley score is good but my firestrike is like high 12000 for graphics, don't remember as I was so mad I deleted my firestrike info
> and removed the program from my system.


Sweet. lmao @deleting and uninstalling Firestrike. Just shows how every chip on every card makes them all behave differently. I will say that about 99% of the 970 owners are satisfied with their card. Some may not benchmark well, but they all seem pretty stable at 1500+mhz(core) and 7500mhz(memory) when gaming. Isn't that why most of us bought them?


----------



## Hequaqua

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Unresolved*
> 
> I just did my first overclock and I wasn't sure if I missed anything. I have the Gigabyte GTX 970 (not the G1 model) with its stock clock at 1114 MHz / 1253 MHz. My temps don't go above 54 degrees in Valley and 61 degrees in firestrike. Should I be raising the power limit to 112%? I tried that and it didn't do anything since my card doesn't come close to approaching 100%.


Keep bumping up the core, little by little till it crashes. Then back it down, and do the same with you memory. You can adjust voltage if you need to get it stable.


----------



## Unresolved

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Hequaqua*
> 
> Keep bumping up the core, little by little till it crashes. Then back it down, and do the same with you memory. You can adjust voltage if you need to get it stable.


My driver starts to crash if I bump my core clock up to 1511 MHz and it always crashes at 1524 MHz. As for the memory, I can bump it up another 26 MHz or so, but it starts to artifact in firestrike. Would bumping up the voltage pose any danger to the card? That's why I haven't tried that yet. It's my first time overclocking anything, so I'm not too familiar with the process.


----------



## jlhawn

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Hequaqua*
> 
> Sweet. lmao @deleting and uninstalling Firestrike. Just shows how every chip on every card makes them all behave differently. I will say that about 99% of the 970 owners are satisfied with their card. Some may not benchmark well, but they all seem pretty stable at 1500+mhz(core) and 7500mhz(memory) when gaming. Isn't that why most of us bought them?


yep, mine runs all my games perfect at max settings, and thats all that really matters anyway.


----------



## BesWick

Can i join the club?


----------



## SenseiGhostly

Im on a fairly tight budget at the moment and all I have is an 8 year old distorted monitor. Would it harm any components (especially my 970) if I used it with them.


----------



## GhostSenshi

Here to join, check build


----------



## John Shepard

This appear to be the max stable oc i can do without a voltage increase or at least the max i can go without DAI crashing.I played for around 4 hours with this.

Cards boost to 1493Mhz but strangely when sli is disabled they boost to 1500Mhz each.Temps are okish i guess.I mean the top card can hit 70 and the bottom one is always 10c lower but that is to be expected.
I did order some new case fans though.

GTA V i am ready for you now


----------



## jlhawn

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *BesWick*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Can i join the club?


yep just go to page 1 and fill out the form.


----------



## Team Grinder

For the guys struggling to hit 70°, try using the No Limits bios and you will be skyrocketing towards 85° in no time at all. But if you have the cooling then 1650 is possible on that bios.


----------



## Edkiefer

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *GrimDoctor*
> 
> I just saw some OC guides recommending it once you believe you've hit the cards limit to try to get a little more. My card doesn't get anywhere best that hear either (lucky to hit 65c) but I tried it and it appeared to work, 12ghz worth...
> 
> Never said I was an expert, just seemed like it gave ne a result and I thought it might be something to try considering people were asking for ways to try to get a little more and not damage the card.
> 
> If it's a placebo type effect I don't really care, my clocks on both cards are high and very stable.


I am not really following this, by default the temp target is linked to power limit, so most everyone just maxes out the power limit and by default the temp limit will be close to 90c .
When I was on stock bios and getting spikes with power limit, switching to temp priority did help with down clocking , still did it but much less amounts .
This keeping temps below 65c , thats about all I have noticed .


----------



## Edkiefer

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Unresolved*
> 
> My driver starts to crash if I bump my core clock up to 1511 MHz and it always crashes at 1524 MHz. As for the memory, I can bump it up another 26 MHz or so, but it starts to artifact in firestrike. Would bumping up the voltage pose any danger to the card? That's why I haven't tried that yet. It's my first time overclocking anything, so I'm not too familiar with the process.


two thing I would check , its fine to bump voltage a notch, as long as temps don't go to high, try an keep temps in 65c or so .
bump voltage 20mv but knock down your clock 13mhz as it will boost 13+ auto, so just keep that in mind if you try the max clock that stock was crashing .
On memory your pretty high already, make sure your getting better performance for each bump in memory, if you see no increase at some point or it goes down, then that is peak, even if it is stable .


----------



## HAL900




----------



## reg66

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SenseiGhostly*
> 
> Thanks!
> Yeah this will be my first PC build ever. Im upgrading from a $200 laptop I got for my 14th b-day 2 years ago so i am excited for this build.
> 
> This is what I will be putting together:
> i5-4690k
> asrock h97 pro4
> adata xpg v1 8gb 1600MHz
> wd blue 1tb
> evga gtx 970 sc 4gb (of course)
> corsair 230t
> Corsair Builder Series CX 500 Watt
> asus drw optical drive
> 
> This reply didn't actually reply to what I wanted it to.


definitely get a ssd for the os/software, worth every penny
and yes, i'll agree with others. 750W psu (G2 is recommended, i have the 850W and it's great)


----------



## gap30

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *brett2007*
> 
> Figured that is what it was. grab some corsair vengeance ram. Cant go wrong with corsair.


It seems to be stable on 4.3 ghz with a 1.26v at 1666 memory


----------



## Mandeep Singh

hello guys, im going to buy Asus Strix Gtx 970,
i have chooses asus because care center is near to my location and they have good service.
gigabyte is not available in india,
Msi have only 2 care center all over india. other state..
zotac have good service in india, its available near my location but i dont like its small size(yea its 80$ cheaper than other)
i know i should not care about these things

btw how much asus strix bad in overclocking? is this card is weaker than other gtx 970 ?


----------



## gap30

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *HAL900*


i have exactly the same card what are your settings


----------



## HAL900

The same?











No you dont


----------



## Cannonkill

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *HAL900*
> 
> The same?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> No you dont


like just how and y


----------



## SenseiGhostly

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Hequaqua*
> 
> I have the 230t in orange. Love it. The only think I don't like is no grommets for wire routing. The cx500 is OK, but I think you might want to go with something a little more powerful. I would say at least 750. That would future proof your build for a while. I would also go SSD, at least for your OS/games. It makes a world of difference in boot times and overall performance.


Yeah I was going to go with an SSD but i'm on a tight budget. I am also going to be upgrading in the future.


----------



## AngryGoldfish

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jlhawn*
> 
> Jan 4 2015 !! My God I would be going crazy if I ever had to wait that long for a shipment.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> where in the world to you live?


I ordered my G1 Gaming from dabs.ie (It's for the Irish market but the stock still comes from the UK) on the 18th of December. Still waiting. I don't celebrate Christmas so sometimes I forget that this time of year is mad crazy. I don't mind that much since I still have my 770 that remains a good card and does everything I need it to. To be honest, I only upgraded as soon as I did because there was a €30 discount. I had intended to wait until the new AMD cards came out, but I just bit the bullet and went for it. Maybe I'll regret it, maybe I won't. We'll have to see.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SenseiGhostly*
> 
> Thanks!
> Yeah this will be my first PC build ever. Im upgrading from a $200 laptop I got for my 14th b-day 2 years ago so i am excited for this build.
> 
> This is what I will be putting together:
> i5-4690k
> asrock h97 pro4
> adata xpg v1 8gb 1600MHz
> wd blue 1tb
> evga gtx 970 sc 4gb (of course)
> corsair 230t
> Corsair Builder Series CX 500 Watt
> asus drw optical drive
> 
> This reply didn't actually reply to what I wanted it to.


Consider a Z97 board so you can overclock your unlocked CPU. There is no point getting a 4690K unless you have a Z97 board. H97 boards do not allow overclocking. Also, consider investing an extra $40 in a better PSU. It really is the heart of the computer and should not be neglected. 500 watts is just enough, but I'd recommend a nice XFX 550 or SeaSonic 520. If you want a little extra future proofing then consider a G2 850W from EVGA. Sublime power supplies for not a lot of money.


----------



## SenseiGhostly

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *reg66*
> 
> definitely get a ssd for the os/software, worth every penny
> and yes, i'll agree with others. 750W psu (G2 is recommended, i have the 850W and it's great)


Agreed. I will be getting a crucial mx100 128gb ssd later for my OS. Also changed the PSU to a 750W. Thanks for the recommendations!


----------



## SenseiGhostly

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *AngryGoldfish*
> 
> I ordered my G1 Gaming from dabs.ie (It's for the Irish market but the stock still comes from the UK) on the 18th of December. Still waiting. I don't celebrate Christmas so sometimes I forget that this time of year is mad crazy. I don't mind that much since I still have my 770 that remains a good card and does everything I need it to. To be honest, I only upgraded as soon as I did because there was a €30 discount. I had intended to wait until the new AMD cards came out, but I just bit the bullet and went for it. Maybe I'll regret it, maybe I won't. We'll have to see.
> Consider a Z97 board so you can overclock your unlocked CPU. There is no point getting a 4690K unless you have a Z97 board. H97 boards do not allow overclocking. Also, consider investing an extra $40 in a better PSU. It really is the heart of the computer and should not be neglected. 500 watts is just enough, but I'd recommend a nice XFX 550 or SeaSonic 520. If you want a little extra future proofing then consider a G2 850W from EVGA. Sublime power supplies for not a lot of money.


Thanks for those tips. I was going for a Gigabyte GA-Z97 SlI board, but amazon ran out of them. I also changed to a 750W PSU.


----------



## AngryGoldfish

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SenseiGhostly*
> 
> Thanks for those tips. I was going for a Gigabyte GA-Z97 SlI board, but amazon ran out of them. I also changed to a 750W PSU.


The ASRock Z97 boards are affordable, too, and should be fine. I have their Z87 Extreme4 board and am happy with it. MSI will no doubt also have an attractively priced mobo to consider. You don't need a 750w PSU, in my opinion. It's an awkward wattage because it's arguably overkill for a single 970-though you will be within the supplies ideal efficiency rating and that is a happy place to be-but not enough for comfortable SLI. Now, 750 watts will be fine for 970 SLI as you long as you don't intend to upgrade to a six-core processor or overclock high with a bunch of extras thrown in as well. The argument that a 750w PSU will be fine is not my point. As chintzy and pretentious as this sounds, "fine" is not what PC gamers are all about. It's not the best place to be if you can avoid it by adding another $40 to your budget. I wish I did and replaced the AX760 with the AX860. Not because SLI will crash my machine on a 760w PSU, but because I would feel more at ease with the additional headroom for a water loop and overclocking.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mandeep Singh*
> 
> hello guys, im going to buy Asus Strix Gtx 970,
> i have chooses asus because care center is near to my location and they have good service.
> gigabyte is not available in india,
> Msi have only 2 care center all over india. other state..
> zotac have good service in india, its available near my location but i dont like its small size(yea its 80$ cheaper than other)
> i know i should not care about these things
> 
> btw how much asus strix bad in overclocking? is this card is weaker than other gtx 970 ?


I had seen a bunch of Strix's (Strixi?) that didn't overclock well, but there are a few in this thread that have overclocked better than the current favourite for overclocking the G1 Gaming. It's all in the luck of the draw.


----------



## reg66

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SenseiGhostly*
> 
> Agreed. I will be getting a crucial mx100 128gb ssd later for my OS. Also changed the PSU to a 750W. Thanks for the recommendations!


which 750W did you go for?


----------



## SenseiGhostly

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *reg66*
> 
> which 750W did you go for?


Corsair CX750 Builder Series ATX 80 PLUS Bronze Certified


----------



## Hequaqua

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SenseiGhostly*
> 
> Corsair CX750 Builder Series ATX 80 PLUS Bronze Certified


That should work. 62A on the +12v rail. You get it @Newegg? 79.99/59.99 after 20.00 rebate.









**EDIT: I have the Rosewill Capstone 750-M. Also 62A, but is semi-modular. The 24-pin and both CPU lines are hardwired. It sells for about 80-90.00. It has gotten good reviews, and it comes with a 7-yr warranty. They are made by Super Flower.


----------



## HAL900




----------



## SenseiGhostly

Just went and found this motherboard (http://www.amazon.com/gp/product/B00JKCHERQ/ref=ox_sc_act_title_2?ie=UTF8&psc=1&smid=ATVPDKIKX0DER). Would it be better to go with that rather than (http://www.amazon.com/ASRock--LGA1150-Chipset-USB3-0-Motherboard/dp/B00KG5SCZ4/ref=sr_1_2?s=electronics&ie=UTF8&qid=1419706497&sr=1-2&keywords=asrock+h97+pro4) if I wanted to overclock my processor or my 970?


----------



## ideaidea

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *HAL900*


What?


----------



## Smanci

Okay folks... I'm on the lookout for a quiet and short 970 but finding info seems somewhat hard. Maybe you could help me out?Are there any 970s that fulfill these criteria out of the box? I do not plan to OC but I'm willing to do some undervolting to keep the noise and temps down if needed. Thanks in advance









- <=220mm in length
- Quiet (fan speed preferably max. 1300-1500RPM @ full load, <1000 in idle)


----------



## HAL900

http://gpuz.techpowerup.com/14/12/27/8u0.png

Open project 2K


----------



## koorgg

So I've been playing a little more with my card, especially with memory clocks. It seems that i can't get it past +150 in afterburner, otherwise i get errors during occt tests. Am i just really unlucky with my card? : (


----------



## ideaidea

*koorgg*, well, there's a guy doing 1911MHz on his GPU...


----------



## ViTosS

Guys, which card would be the best in therms of temperature when using SLI like this (very close GPUs):



The MSI Gaming 4G or the Gigabyte G1?


----------



## cyph3rz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ViTosS*
> 
> Guys, which card would be the best in therms of temperature when using SLI like this (very close GPUs):
> 
> 
> 
> The MSI Gaming 4G or the Gigabyte G1?


Go with the MSI 970... and the MSI 970 would look better in your case.


----------



## ViTosS

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *cyph3rz*
> 
> Go with the MSI 970... and the MSI 970 would look better in your case.


That case on the screen is not mine, but mine is very close look to that one:



Also, I think the cooling efficiency with the G1s are better than the Gaming 4G, isn't it? I mean, in therms os aestethic, of course the MSIs would match better my case, but I'm looking for the coolest GPU and also one of the best in OC.


----------



## GrimDoctor

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Edkiefer*
> 
> I am not really following this, by default the temp target is linked to power limit, so most everyone just maxes out the power limit and by default the temp limit will be close to 90c .
> When I was on stock bios and getting spikes with power limit, switching to temp priority did help with down clocking , still did it but much less amounts .
> This keeping temps below 65c , thats about all I have noticed .


As default in my GPU Tweak, my temp target slider is independent of the power limit. Guess that's why I had to adjust it.


----------



## HAL900




----------



## GrimDoctor

@HAL900 I've seen you say in other threads you can't get stable even at 1570. So are you just here to post pics and only write something when you want to take a pot shot at someone else without an explanation?


----------



## HAL900

hold my beer .Im going sleep


----------



## SenseiGhostly

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Smanci*
> 
> Okay folks... I'm on the lookout for a quiet and short 970 but finding info seems somewhat hard. Maybe you could help me out?Are there any 970s that fulfill these criteria out of the box? I do not plan to OC but I'm willing to do some undervolting to keep the noise and temps down if needed. Thanks in advance
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> - <=220mm in length
> - Quiet (fan speed preferably max. 1300-1500RPM @ full load, <1000 in idle)


Have you seen the Zotac Cards? They look pretty small.


----------



## DustDevil

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Smanci*
> 
> Okay folks... I'm on the lookout for a quiet and short 970 but finding info seems somewhat hard. Maybe you could help me out?Are there any 970s that fulfill these criteria out of the box? I do not plan to OC but I'm willing to do some undervolting to keep the noise and temps down if needed. Thanks in advance
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> - <=220mm in length
> - Quiet (fan speed preferably max. 1300-1500RPM @ full load, <1000 in idle)


Asus makes a very short 970 gtx.....its more than likely made for SFF systems. I have a MSI 760 Mini Itx card and it looks pretty close to the same.

Asus 970 GTX


----------



## DustDevil

My pc is still down to reconfiguring. Hopefully changing out to high static pressure fans and moving hard drives around will help my 970's cool better. Will post progress reports once I get everything sorted out.


----------



## SenseiGhostly

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DustDevil*
> 
> Asus makes a very short 970 gtx.....its more than likely made for SFF systems. I have a MSI 760 Mini Itx card and it looks pretty close to the same.
> 
> Asus 970 GTX


Damn that is tiny.


----------



## DustDevil

Yeah 170cm long its mostly made for mini itx systems so the card is equal in length to the motherboard I believe. I haven't heard any reports on it but I have been in the SFF forums in some time since I switched to a Full ATX system.


----------



## AngryGoldfish

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SenseiGhostly*
> 
> Just went and found this motherboard (http://www.amazon.com/gp/product/B00JKCHERQ/ref=ox_sc_act_title_2?ie=UTF8&psc=1&smid=ATVPDKIKX0DER). Would it be better to go with that rather than (http://www.amazon.com/ASRock--LGA1150-Chipset-USB3-0-Motherboard/dp/B00KG5SCZ4/ref=sr_1_2?s=electronics&ie=UTF8&qid=1419706497&sr=1-2&keywords=asrock+h97+pro4) if I wanted to overclock my processor or my 970?


Have you looked through professional reviews yet? They seem pretty damn good, but make sure there are no inherent issues with the design and you should be golden. Motherboards are consistently good these days. You could spend $400 on a motherboard and it might take a big dump on you, while your $100 might last for years and overclock like a champ. Again, luck of the draw. All the best with the build. Waiting those extra few months to invest in a really nice all-round PC-though not necessarily faster components like a bigger GPU-is worth it. People say to put all your money in the GPU. I disagree. Put as much money into your GPU as you can without sacrificing on the quality of the rest of your components.


----------



## Xoriam

Maybe someone can answer my shadow play question.

http://www.overclock.net/t/1532679/shadowplay-settings-for-youtube-60fps


----------



## HAL900

http://gpuz.techpowerup.com/14/12/27/gq6.png


----------



## Xoriam

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *HAL900*
> 
> 
> http://gpuz.techpowerup.com/14/12/27/gq6.png


I'd like to know how you pulled that off with the 1.3125 voltage limit on the 970s.


----------



## Smanci

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SenseiGhostly*
> 
> Have you seen the Zotac Cards? They look pretty small.


Yes. The cooler seems simply bad in terms of noise. That's the big issue.


----------



## Hequaqua

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *HAL900*
> 
> 
> http://gpuz.techpowerup.com/14/12/27/gq6.png


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Xoriam*
> 
> I'd like to know how you pulled that off with the 1.3125 voltage limit on the 970s.


I'm not buying it. The world record is 2.2ghz and that was done on a 980.

http://www.loadthegame.com/2014/10/10/nvidia-geforce-gtx-980-shatters-overclocking-world-record-gpu-core-pushed-2-2ghz/


----------



## GhostSenshi

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Hequaqua*
> 
> I'm not buying it. The world record is 2.2ghz and that was done on a 980.
> 
> http://www.loadthegame.com/2014/10/10/nvidia-geforce-gtx-980-shatters-overclocking-world-record-gpu-core-pushed-2-2ghz/


2.2ghz..... ok I have a goal now.. lol!


----------



## Alexyy

Just ordered a EVGA SC 970 did i make a mistake?


----------



## VulgarDisplay88

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Alexyy*
> 
> Just ordered a EVGA SC 970 did i make a mistake?


Yes. They're bringing out a SSC with a better cooler.

http://eu.evga.com/articles/00892/EVGA-GeForce-GTX-970-SSC/


----------



## Alexyy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *VulgarDisplay88*
> 
> Yes. They're bringing out a SSC with a better cooler.
> 
> http://eu.evga.com/articles/00892/EVGA-GeForce-GTX-970-SSC/


I managed to get it for £283 and I gotta feeling this will cost a bit more and I'm not sure when it'll be available if you know what I mean


----------



## AngryGoldfish

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Alexyy*
> 
> Just ordered a EVGA SC 970 did i make a mistake?


Why would you think that?

edit:
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *VulgarDisplay88*
> 
> Yes. They're bringing out a SSC with a better cooler.
> 
> http://eu.evga.com/articles/00892/EVGA-GeForce-GTX-970-SSC/


Sounds good. The double BIOS thing should be on every major high-end card, IMO.


----------



## Alexyy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *AngryGoldfish*
> 
> Why would you think that?
> 
> edit:
> #
> 
> Sounds good. The double BIOS thing should be on every major high-end card, IMO.


Some people mentioned coil whine and other issues.


----------



## HAL900




----------



## xgunnas

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SenseiGhostly*
> 
> Thanks for those tips. I was going for a Gigabyte GA-Z97 SlI board, but amazon ran out of them. I also changed to a 750W PSU.


you can also get ddr2400 for the same price as ddr1600.
If you are not buying the EVGA card for the warranty, pick from asus, msi or gigabyte. I'm not sure EVGA fixed the problems on their 970s yet.


----------



## psycho84

I will get my two MSI Gaming at Monday. I hope they will make 1500Mhz


----------



## GrimDoctor

I pulled off numbers up to 1860 but they sure aren't usable or stable. I don't understand that guy...


----------



## jlhawn

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ViTosS*
> 
> That case on the screen is not mine, but mine is very close look to that one:
> 
> 
> 
> Also, I think the cooling efficiency with the G1s are better than the Gaming 4G, isn't it? I mean, in therms os aestethic, of course the MSIs would match better my case, but I'm looking for the coolest GPU and also one of the best in OC.


The Gigabyte G1 Gaming has 4 heatpipe cooler and a Backplate and metal fan shroud,
the standard Gigabyte does not have that. and the G1 Gaming overclocks better.

Standard Gigabyte GTX 970


Gigabyte G1 Gaming GTX 970


----------



## XXnomadXX

mmm


----------



## XXnomadXX

finally got one



 7770 crossfire - gtx 970
 6790 amd


----------



## SenseiGhostly

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *xgunnas*
> 
> you can also get ddr2400 for the same price as ddr1600.
> If you are not buying the EVGA card for the warranty, pick from asus, msi or gigabyte. I'm not sure EVGA fixed the problems on their 970s yet.


Problems?


----------



## Xoriam

The only "problems" EVGA has is the rather bad stock cooler, and you have to modify the BIOS to get any decent core OC out of it.
(the memory is typically really good on them)


----------



## SenseiGhostly

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Xoriam*
> 
> The only "problems" EVGA has is the rather bad stock cooler, and you have to modify the BIOS to get any decent core OC out of it.
> (the memory is typically really good on them)


By "stock cooler", you are referring to the reference cooler correct?


----------



## Xoriam

The ACX 2.0


----------



## xgunnas

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SenseiGhostly*
> 
> By "stock cooler", you are referring to the reference cooler correct?


The ACX1.0/2.0 coolers were suspected of reused designs from the 770 leading to poor contact on the 970 between the GPU and the heatsink, then there's the voltage lock/PCB issues that prevented decent overclocks on the cards, this was back in september/early october, after that i just crossed EVGA off my list and i chose between Gigabyte/MSI/Asus. I used EVGA cards from 7800gt to GTX 480. It's been a few months so I'd look at the more recent reviews before making a decision.


----------



## Xoriam

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *xgunnas*
> 
> The ACX1.0/2.0 coolers were suspected of reused designs from the 770 leading to poor contact on the 970 between the GPU and the heatsink, then there's the voltage lock/PCB issues that prevented decent overclocks on the cards, this was back in september/early october, after that i just crossed EVGA off my list and i chose between Gigabyte/MSI/Asus. I used EVGA cards from 7800gt to GTX 480 and this was enough to drive me away from EVGA from them for this generation. It's been a few months so I'd look at the more recent reviews before making a decision.


I think they are releasing a new SSC 970 soon with a different cooler if I'm not wrong.


----------



## jsigone

after much debate between the G1 and the FTW, I received my G1 card today:thumb: Amazon finally got them in stock for the non price gouging $360 w/ prime


----------



## jsigone

****!! first game w/ Bf4 and everything ultra OMG this thing is amazing compared to the 6950 i had in there. Everything is so smooth and fast


----------



## alucardis666

Ok, so I currently have 2 of these...

http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16814125706

I bought them because I was thinking about going to a smaller case but decided against it, I kept them because they're power efficient and do the job as well as the bigger cards.

and wanted to know if I should return them for this...

http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16814125696

*Or if there is a better card I'd love to hear about it!*

Reasons.

1.) The 970's run hot sandwiched in SLi with an overclock.
2.) They also get pretty loud at fan speeds over 60%.
3.) I can get decent OC out of my top card (Samsung RAM) but no the bottom card (Hynix Ram)
4.) I'd also be saving money if I went to a single 980. I game at 1080p So I doubt I NEED the 970s.
5.) Bottom card suffers from coil whine as well as issues with the fan, sounds like the bearing may be going bad as it rattles a bit over 55% fan speed.

Just wanna be sure I'm not making a huge mistake or something...

Thanks


----------



## John Shepard

Stable in heaven and DAI for hours but crashed in Lords Of the Fallen within 10 minutes.










On a side note how much can you oc hynix memories?(on average) I get artifacts even at 300+Mhz


----------



## HAL900

What do you think of the theory with nvidia cards work better than the fx processor radeon?


----------



## JordanTr

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *HAL900*
> 
> What do you think of the theory with nvidia cards work better than the fx processor radeon?


You can stop trolling now


----------



## HAL900

hmm?


----------



## mauley

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *John Shepard*
> 
> Stable in heaven and DAI for hours but crashed in Lords Of the Fallen within 10 minutes.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> On a side note how much can you oc hynix memories?(on average) I get artifacts even at 300+Mhz


My max is +300 and I have the Hynix memory. Shadow of Mordor would crash consistently but other games such as Assetto Corsa would run perfectly. With the Hynix memory it is hit and miss, some get 7800 if they are lucky.


----------



## error-id10t

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *JordanTr*
> 
> You can stop trolling now


+1 waste of time reading them and fill with crap a thread that may actually have information.


----------



## htlif

I have two Gigabyte 970 G1s, I've managed to get one to 1550MHz and the other 1520 on the core. Seemingly they were stable at 1520MHz - long tests of furmark, valley and heaven benchmarks, hours of playing multiple heavy games (Crysis 3, Metro, and etc) without a hitch. That is, until I ran Far Cry 4 (Ultra + TXAA). I had to drop my clocks to *1468*MHz on both cards for it not to crash. Tested each one separately, not separately on SLI, giving them 1.3v, but for no avail. Either I got two duds in a row, or those 1500MHz+ clocks are not necessarily stable (as it seems to me, any new game that comes out can prove a previous rock stable OC unstable), or maybe heavily dependant on low temperatures







?

By the way - it seems Gigabyte 970 has two different BIOS versions on one card (for example 80 and 81, & 4C and 4D at the end), I've spotted it when switching slots, it activated a different BIOS version. It seems difference between them being one for 2X DVI & 1X DP, and one for DVI & 3X DP.


----------



## AngryGoldfish

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *alucardis666*
> 
> Ok, so I currently have 2 of these...
> 
> http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16814125706
> 
> I bought them because I was thinking about going to a smaller case but decided against it, I kept them because they're power efficient and do the job as well as the bigger cards.
> 
> and wanted to know if I should return them for this...
> 
> http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16814125696
> 
> *Or if there is a better card I'd love to hear about it!*
> 
> Reasons.
> 
> 1.) The 970's run hot sandwiched in SLi with an overclock.
> 2.) They also get pretty loud at fan speeds over 60%.
> 3.) I can get decent OC out of my top card (Samsung RAM) but no the bottom card (Hynix Ram)
> 4.) I'd also be saving money if I went to a single 980. I game at 1080p So I doubt I NEED the 970s.
> 5.) Bottom card suffers from coil whine as well as issues with the fan, sounds like the bearing may be going bad as it rattles a bit over 55% fan speed.
> 
> Just wanna be sure I'm not making a huge mistake or something...
> 
> Thanks


I would almost always recommend buying the best single GPU that you can afford rather two cheaper models. However, the 980 is not that much better than a 970 so I would suggest a single 970 instead and overclocking it. Then you can pick up a 980ti/Titan 2/390X in the future when they are released and the prices drop. Unless you plan to water cool your 970's, don't bother with SLI if you're at 1080p. If you want a futureproof system that you won't have to change for two or three years then two 970's will be fine. Otherwise just settle for a single 970, or a 980 if you really want to. If I had the money I would have bought a 980, but the 970 is so much better value and should be as relevant as the 980 over the next year since they're so similar.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *GrimDoctor*
> 
> I pulled off numbers up to 1860 but they sure aren't usable or stable. I don't understand that guy...


Just ignore him or report him.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Alexyy*
> 
> Some people mentioned coil whine and other issues.


Yeah, but that's not to say you're going to get a bad one. I highly doubt eVGA would have released a complete dud. It's just they're not as consistently or well-designed like the G1 or MSI. There have been happy customers of the eVGA 970 cards. But it's up to you. If you feel safer with a different card, get a G1 Gaming or Strix and be happy.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *htlif*
> 
> I have two Gigabyte 970 G1s, I've managed to get one to 1550MHz and the other 1520 on the core. Seemingly they were stable at 1520MHz - long tests of furmark, valley and heaven benchmarks, hours of playing multiple heavy games (Crysis 3, Metro, and etc) without a hitch. That is, until I ran Far Cry 4 (Ultra + TXAA). I had to drop my clocks to *1468*MHz on both cards for it not to crash. Tested each one separately, not separately on SLI, giving them 1.3v, but for no avail. Either I got two duds in a row, or those 1500MHz+ clocks are not necessarily stable (as it seems to me, any new game that comes out can prove a previous rock stable OC unstable), or maybe heavily dependant on low temperatures
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ?
> 
> By the way - it seems Gigabyte 970 has two different BIOS versions on one card (for example 80 and 81, & 4C and 4D at the end), I've spotted it when switching slots, it activated a different BIOS version. It seems difference between them being one for 2X DVI & 1X DP, and one for DVI & 3X DP.


I haven't seen any benchmarkers using Far Cry 4 as a test bench so far because it's still such a mess. I wouldn't worry too much that your overclock fails with Far Cry 4. I think any overclock on any card has the potential for failure in that game. #Ubisoft


----------



## SenseiGhostly

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *xgunnas*
> 
> The ACX1.0/2.0 coolers were suspected of reused designs from the 770 leading to poor contact on the 970 between the GPU and the heatsink, then there's the voltage lock/PCB issues that prevented decent overclocks on the cards, this was back in september/early october, after that i just crossed EVGA off my list and i chose between Gigabyte/MSI/Asus. I used EVGA cards from 7800gt to GTX 480. It's been a few months so I'd look at the more recent reviews before making a decision.


I've already purchased it. I dont plan to do any overclocking anyttime soon and I will be using MSI afterburner to limit my fps. Should I get a long lifespan on the card?


----------



## John Shepard

I guess there's no such thing as a stable oc on these cards,it all varies from game to game.
Benchmarks aren't very helpful either.Like i said before i am stable in Heaven and crash within DAI and Lords Of the fallen.


----------



## SenseiGhostly

Where did you find one with a reference cooler?


----------



## SenseiGhostly

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *XXnomadXX*
> 
> finally got one
> 
> 
> 
> 7770 crossfire - gtx 970
> 6790 amd


Where did you find the one with the reference cooler?


----------



## PureBlackFire

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SenseiGhostly*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *XXnomadXX*
> 
> finally got one
> 
> 
> 
> 7770 crossfire - gtx 970
> 6790 amd
> 
> 
> 
> Where did you find the one with the reference cooler?
Click to expand...

it's sold at bestbuy.


----------



## jlhawn

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *htlif*
> 
> I have two Gigabyte 970 G1s, I've managed to get one to 1550MHz and the other 1520 on the core. Seemingly they were stable at 1520MHz - long tests of furmark, valley and heaven benchmarks, hours of playing multiple heavy games (Crysis 3, Metro, and etc) without a hitch. That is, until I ran Far Cry 4 (Ultra + TXAA). I had to drop my clocks to *1468*MHz on both cards for it not to crash. Tested each one separately, not separately on SLI, giving them 1.3v, but for no avail. Either I got two duds in a row, or those 1500MHz+ clocks are not necessarily stable (as it seems to me, any new game that comes out can prove a previous rock stable OC unstable), or maybe heavily dependant on low temperatures
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ?
> 
> By the way - it seems Gigabyte 970 has two different BIOS versions on one card (for example 80 and 81, & 4C and 4D at the end), I've spotted it when switching slots, it activated a different BIOS version. It seems difference between them being one for 2X DVI & 1X DP, and one for DVI & 3X DP.


Please do not use Furmark, it's really hard on your gpu,


----------



## XXnomadXX

Best Buy and only best buy in the usa. sadly


----------



## OCJUNKEE

best 3dmark firestrike scores for gtx970?


Flashed GTX 970 Phantom with MSI Bios and it removed my throttling?


----------



## error-id10t

I personally wouldn't do that, why not just mod your stock BIOS (first make sure you obviously keep a copy of it) to whatever you want, it's easy enough. People with MSI are modding theirs so that stock MSI bios wouldn't cope once you start pushing it.


----------



## UZ7

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *OCJUNKEE*
> 
> best 3dmark firestrike scores for gtx970?
> 
> 
> Flashed GTX 970 Phantom with MSI Bios and it removed my throttling?


Surprised it works but I wouldn't recommend it. The GTX 970 Phantom uses 3x DP and DVI-I as well as 2x 6pin power connector, kinda looks like reference PCB. While MSI comes in 5 variants (so far) and 2x DVI, 1x DP and 1x HDMI... which could mean that one of your ports probably wont work if its using the wrong BIOS:

MSI 970 Gaming (custom pcb/1x 8pin 1x 6pin)
MSI 970 Gaming LE (custom pcb/1x 8pin 1x 6pin)
MSI 970 Golden Edition (custom pcb/1x 8pin 1x 6pin)
MSI 970 Armor (custom pcb/2x 6pin)
MSI 970 Fan Blower lol (uses 980 pcb/butchered)

So like previously mentioned I would try to use the same BIOS that came with your card and just modify it.


----------



## Cosmic Collision

My Gigabyte G1 is driving me bananas. Firstly it throttles incredibly low, like 61-62C. At that point I lose 13MHz and 0.025V which happens even at stock. Still even with that annoyance I've managed to get some nice core OCs, perfectly stable at 1560MHz (1573 - 13) but that's until I open a map or something (without any 3D effects) and it downclocks heavily to about 900MHz. I don't even wanna know what my voltage gets to at that point. As soon as I close the map, crash. I had a faulty MSI and I didn't have this issue at all. I think it had some bad VRAM coz I was getting blue dots on my screen though perfectly stable. This though, I dunno. If I run K-Boost I can play anything just fine but I don't want to have to deal with that hassle. Do I need to update my BIOS or something? Anyone experience this?


----------



## OCJUNKEE

it was obviously a modded msi bios.

Will continue to flash different vendors bios until I find a breakthrough!


----------



## cyph3rz

I wanna share this vid released today. Internal vs Rear Exhaust GPU Coolers:


----------



## TahoeDust

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *OCJUNKEE*
> 
> best 3dmark firestrike scores for gtx970?
> 
> 
> Flashed GTX 970 Phantom with MSI Bios and it removed my throttling?


http://www.3dmark.com/fs/3337739


----------



## Hequaqua

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TahoeDust*
> 
> http://www.3dmark.com/fs/3337739


http://www.3dmark.com/fs/3629389 Valid Result
http://www.3dmark.com/fs/3563494 Graphics driver is not approved


----------



## GrimDoctor

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Hequaqua*
> 
> http://www.3dmark.com/fs/3629389 Valid Result
> http://www.3dmark.com/fs/3563494 Graphics driver is not approved


Wow we're close, components and score








http://www.3dmark.com/fs/3537241
Is it running stable for you too?


----------



## TahoeDust

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Hequaqua*
> 
> http://www.3dmark.com/fs/3629389 Valid Result
> http://www.3dmark.com/fs/3563494 Graphics driver is not approved


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *GrimDoctor*
> 
> Wow we're close, components and score
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> http://www.3dmark.com/fs/3537241
> Is it running stable for you too?


Nice numbers. Ever since I added my second card I have had trouble getting a stable overclock when SLI is dissabled.

http://www.3dmark.com/fs/3425794


----------



## chaozzzsg

Just got 2x Gigabyte Oc1 970. Managed to get it to run stable at 1526core/7800mem (stock voltage with custom fan profile), played DAI andwatch dog for a few hrs straight.

Am loving this card so far and the DSR functions works like a charm.


----------



## psycho84

Here we go


----------



## Phantomas 007

What is the best choice

ASUS GTX 970 Strix or Gigabyte GTX 970 G1 ?


----------



## GrimDoctor

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Phantomas 007*
> 
> What is the best choice
> 
> ASUS GTX 970 Strix or Gigabyte GTX 970 G1 ?


"Best for" would be better. Anyways, there are already some threads on OCN with big discussions about ASUS vs G1 vs MSI. Hit dat search brother


----------



## Phantomas 007

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *GrimDoctor*
> 
> "Best for" would be better. Anyways, there are already some threads on OCN with big discussions about ASUS vs G1 vs MSI. Hit dat search brother


I know for some users ASUS it's the worst choice for o/c (because only for 1 8pin cable).But the difference it will be big or 5-10% ?


----------



## GrimDoctor

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Phantomas 007*
> 
> I know for some users ASUS it's the worst choice for o/c (because only for 1 8pin cable).But the difference it will be big or 5-10% ?


My Strix @ 1583/2073 begs to differ I guess and there are more numbers consistently popping up for Strix in that range on other forums also.

Ignore those Toms Hardware threads where people are guessing it won't OC not actually testing it or googling valid benchmarks.


----------



## jprovido

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *GrimDoctor*
> 
> My Strix @ 1583/2073 begs to differ I guess and there are more numbers consistently popping up for Strix in that range on other forums also.
> 
> Ignore those Toms Hardware threads where people are guessing it won't OC not actually testing it or googling valid benchmarks.


silicon lottery imo. a friend of mine has two of those at SLI. his max oc is only 1470mhz

actual picture of his system


----------



## GrimDoctor

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jprovido*
> 
> silicon lottery imo. a friend of mine has two of those at SLI. his max oc is only 1470mhz
> 
> actual picture of his system


Silicon lottery is part of it of course, was just trying to get the point across that guesses are different from benchmarks and there are plenty out there. I mean, even looking through this thread there are high and low OCs on every brand, it's just a matter of taking the time to look.


----------



## Hequaqua

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *GrimDoctor*
> 
> Wow we're close, components and score
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> http://www.3dmark.com/fs/3537241
> Is it running stable for you too?


Yes, it is pretty stable. Although, during gaming it will throttle down. I normally game around 1541/8000. It will go up and down of course, but I run HWiNFO64 and look at the average Core speed. Here are two screen shots:

First one is BF4 (27min)______________________________________________Crysis 3(40 min)


----------



## GrimDoctor

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Hequaqua*
> 
> Yes, it is pretty stable. Although, during gaming it will throttle down. I normally game around 1541/8000. It will go up and down of course, but I run HWiNFO64 and look at the average Core speed. Here are two screen shots:
> 
> First one is BF4 (27min)______________________________________________Crysis 3(40 min)


That's awesome man, I've been doing the same thing. I'm on my phone at the moment but I can post some similar screens later. Finally pulled the trigger on Lords of the Fallen...man that game hits the GPU hard, DAI is now my secondary game benchmark! Still stable for now in LotF but more testing to be done!


----------



## HAL900

GrimDoctor
In gpu-z pwr , vrel , vop


----------



## GrimDoctor

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *HAL900*
> 
> GrimDoctor
> In gpu-z pwr , vrel , vop


Back to troll again I see! Funny how people put you in your place elsewhere so you keep coming back here...


----------



## Hequaqua

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *GrimDoctor*
> 
> That's awesome man, I've been doing the same thing. I'm on my phone at the moment but I can post some similar screens later. Finally pulled the trigger on Lords of the Fallen...man that game hits the GPU hard, DAI is now my secondary game benchmark! Still stable for now in LotF but more testing to be done!


Crysis 3 seems to hit both my GPU and CPU pretty good. I have found that 1543/8000 is the most stable in just about everything, games/benchmarks/etc.

I see a lot of posts where users are "disappointed" by their OC's. I mean my cards sell with what like 1317 boost clock. It's more like 1358 out of the box. I gain almost 200mhz with OC'ing. If I could just get steady power to the card, I'm sure I would be stable at a much higher clock. I'm not sure why anyone would be disappointed with any of the 970's. Well, perhaps the ones that suffer from coil whine. I haven't had the problem at all.


----------



## Hequaqua

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *HAL900*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This is good looking gpu-z .
> No pwr , vop ,vrel


You still posting that? lmao I don't put ANY value in the render test in GPU-Z. When you can hit those numbers in Firestrike/ Valley/ Heaven let us know. I'm suprised that Nvidia hasn't gotten up with you since you are setting a WR on the 970.


----------



## OCJUNKEE

ANy reason why 3dmark only showing my core clock as 595?


----------



## Hequaqua

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *OCJUNKEE*
> 
> ANy reason why 3dmark only showing my core clock as 595?


I'm not sure when/where it reads your clock speed. I know it never shows what I ran the benchmak at. I'm at 1566mhz and it will say that my clock was like 1353mhz. Perhaps someone else has more info on that.

**Edit: Just as Valley always shows my GPU clock wrong too. It's always higher than what I'm actually at. It is a known issue with the Maxwells that Valley reads the wrong clock.


----------



## HAL900

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *OCJUNKEE*
> 
> ANy reason why 3dmark only showing my core clock as 595?


http://www.3dmark.com/3dm/4838360


----------



## John Shepard

I found an easy fix for the voltage mismatch issue on sli systems.
Before the first card was running at 1.212 and the second one at 1.187(0.025v less) destabilizing my oc and causing crashes
What i did was set the second card 15mhz less than the first one using afterburner.
Now they both run at 1.212V(stock voltage)


----------



## Hequaqua

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *HAL900*
> 
> http://www.3dmark.com/3dm/4838360


So you ran Firestrike @2562mhz core and only scored 13417?


I ran mine @1342 and scored 13679. Hmmm....something is amiss with your "testing".


----------



## Yianni89

Has anyone given one of these a go yet :

GALAX GeForce GTX 970 "Hall of Fame Edition"??

http://www.galax.net/europe/970hof.html


----------



## GrimDoctor

With the 970, running Firestrike does anyone else find that during Graphics Test 1 their card doesn't get pushed anywhere near as hard as Graphics Test 2?


----------



## Hequaqua

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *GrimDoctor*
> 
> With the 970, running Firestrike does anyone else find that during Graphics Test 1 their card doesn't get pushed anywhere near as hard as Graphics Test 2?


Yes. I will set my clock to 1566....it will hit that during test 2 and 4(3 being the physics test). Test one NEVER runs at 1566, it will clock down to about 1545 or so. During Valley it will stay at 1566 the whole test.


----------



## GrimDoctor

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Hequaqua*
> 
> Yes. I will set my clock to 1566....it will hit that during test 2 and 4(3 being the physics test). Test one NEVER runs at 1566, it will clock down to about 1545 or so. During Valley it will stay at 1566 the whole test.


Cool just wanted to check. My 760s and 570s used to be a little more even, that said they didn't OC as much. I tell ya, Lords of the Fallen is a mighty test...constant everything in GPUZ and HWiNFO!


----------



## Edkiefer

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Hequaqua*
> 
> Yes. I will set my clock to 1566....it will hit that during test 2 and 4(3 being the physics test). Test one NEVER runs at 1566, it will clock down to about 1545 or so. During Valley it will stay at 1566 the whole test.


Looking at the HWinfo data you posted, it looks like your hitting power limit .
Firestrike uses a lot of power compared to real games .

If my memory is right the first demo pulls the most power, then slightly lower in test1and 2 and 4 is much lower, power wise .


----------



## GrimDoctor

Lords of the Fallen hitting my clock hard! Just wanted to show this to acknowledge that this has now surpassed DAI as my #1 gaming stability test - though I am still using DAI, ACU and others, along with the usual benchmarks.



VRel, VOp, yeah it's there but I'm yet to hear an explanation as to how it's a massive problem. I'm not hitting Pwr as you can see, and all in all I think this is pretty impressive for a Strix with it's single 8pin, correct me if I'm wrong though, and if so, explain it. Most people respected on this forum and others don't seem to put much stock in it, real world use seems to be more valued.


----------



## Hequaqua

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Edkiefer*
> 
> Looking at the HWinfo data you posted, it looks like your hitting power limit .
> Firestrike uses a lot of power compared to real games .
> 
> If my memory is right the first demo pulls the most power, then slightly lower in test1and 2 and 4 is much lower, power wise .


I will agree. In the demo it will hit the max settings 1566, briefly, then will throttle down. It will hit the 1566 in Valley @1.225v. It takes 1.250 on Firestrike to hit that. Oh well.....I'm still much happier than I was on my R9 270x(4gb).









Right now I'm torn between adding another 970 or putting my CPU on water.







I really like the Swiftech H240x. Tough call.....lol I think I will wait on both. Perhaps when the new AMD cards hit the price will come down on the 970 a little.


----------



## Hequaqua

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *GrimDoctor*
> 
> Lords of the Fallen hitting my clock hard! Just wanted to show this to acknowledge that this has now surpassed DAI as my #1 gaming stability test - though I am still using DAI, ACU and others, along with the usual benchmarks.
> 
> 
> 
> VRel, VOp, yeah it's there but I'm yet to hear an explanation as to how it's a massive problem. I'm not hitting Pwr as you can see, and all in all I think this is pretty impressive for a Strix with it's single 8pin, correct me if I'm wrong though, and if so, explain it. Most people respected on this forum and others don't seem to put much stock in it, real world use seems to be more valued.


Sweet looking numbers. It seems when I try to add voltage to my card through AB or any of the other OC programs, it has no effect on it.


----------



## GrimDoctor

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Hequaqua*
> 
> Sweet looking numbers. It seems when I try to add voltage to my card through AB or any of the other OC programs, it has no effect on it.


@Hequaqua I can't remember, have you unlocked your bios for voltage changes? I'm not game enough to mess with mine yet - I keep finding myself wanting to cling onto that 3 year warranty lol. In the stock bios, can't remember if I said before, If I try to up the voltage slider from what you see in that pic above, it doesn't do anything either - I believe it's the voltage cap I read about around the place (you may have mentioned, can't remember, it's late here lol).

Also @Yianni89 in regards to the HOF, not everyone has been added to the list on the first page here but in the later pages you can see some pics and posts with benchmarks, etc








http://www.overclock.net/t/1476455/official-galax-galaxy-kfa2-hof-owners-club


----------



## Hequaqua

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *GrimDoctor*
> 
> @Hequaqua I can't remember, have you unlocked your bios for voltage changes? I'm not game enough to mess with mine yet - I keep finding myself wanting to cling onto that 3 year warranty lol. In the stock bios, can't remember if I said before, If I try to up the voltage slider from what you see in that pic above, it doesn't do anything either - I believe it's the voltage cap I read about around the place (you may have mentioned, can't remember, it's late here lol).
> 
> Also @Yianni89 in regards to the HOF, not everyone has been added to the list on the first page here but in the later pages you can see some pics and posts with benchmarks, etc
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> http://www.overclock.net/t/1476455/official-galax-galaxy-kfa2-hof-owners-club


No I haven't messed with the Bios. I kinda like the 3 year warranty too....lol

Here is a screen shot I just took. I ran Firestrike with the same settings both times. The higher score is where I added +87mV. It didn't seem to change my score by much. Going to run Valley the same way and see what I get.


----------



## GrimDoctor

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Hequaqua*
> 
> No I haven't messed with the Bios. I kinda like the 3 year warranty too....lol
> 
> Here is a screen shot I just took. I ran Firestrike with the same settings both times. The higher score is where I added +87mV. It didn't seem to change my score by much. Going to run Valley the same way and see what I get.
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> [/


It's been quite interesting when I've ran Firestrike and Valley, generally if I push my core and memory too high the score is lower. Though I've been able to hold 1583Mhz it doesn't score as well as the 1573MHz in either benchmark. I think it might be something to do with the power limit being maxxed and maybe some efficiency drop off kicking in, but I don't know if that's exactly how it works, just a guess really based on the way I tune cars...balance/efficiency in a tune usually gives better results on a dyno run for example.


----------



## hurricane28

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Hequaqua*
> 
> You still posting that? lmao I don't put ANY value in the render test in GPU-Z. When you can hit those numbers in Firestrike/ Valley/ Heaven let us know. I'm suprised that Nvidia hasn't gotten up with you since you are setting a WR on the 970.


Just ignore him, that's whats best for guys like him.


----------



## OCJUNKEE

Want to fix Vrel? then use a molex connector for one of your pci-e power connectors, that is if you dont have a good brand PSU like corsair.

adiosss


----------



## HAL900

You still fx + gx 970


----------



## GrimDoctor

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *OCJUNKEE*
> 
> 
> 
> Want to fix Vrel? then use a molex connector for one of your pci-e power connectors, that is if you dont have a good brand PSU like corsair.
> 
> adiosss


Hmm. Corsair aren't really the best but that's a whole other thing. Fix it, can you explain what the problem is specifically and how that will fix it?


----------



## Hequaqua

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *GrimDoctor*
> 
> It's been quite interesting when I've ran Firestrike and Valley, generally if I push my core and memory too high the score is lower. Though I've been able to hold 1583Mhz it doesn't score as well as the 1573MHz in either benchmark. I think it might be something to do with the power limit being maxxed and maybe some efficiency drop off kicking in, but I don't know if that's exactly how it works, just a guess really based on the way I tune cars...balance/efficiency in a tune usually gives better results on a dyno run for example.


Here is Valley. Which one did I add the voltage too?


----------



## Hequaqua

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *hurricane28*
> 
> Just ignore him, that's whats best for guys like him.


Gottcha


----------



## HAL900

fiki miki


----------



## OCJUNKEE

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *zoson*
> 
> *TDP - Typical Dynamic Power
> Internal Rail - I'm not exactly certain what this rail is used for, but it's the same on ALL the 980 BIOS's I looked at, including the high end factory overclocked cards.
> PCI-E - Power the GPU will draw off the PCI-E socket, don't exceed 75000!
> PSU Rail1 & 2 - 6 pin cards will be set to ~75000, but since we know 8pin is just a 6pin with 2 more grounds, you can increase this to as much as 200W depending on the PSU. (200W at 12v = ~17A current draw)
> Power Target - This is how you increase the nominal operating power. This also represents the slider in Afterburner, etc. Max should match Max of TDP.
> 
> If you set your Max TDP and Power Target higher than the combined power of your rails, you will never be able to reach the specified TDP/Power Target.
> So, Remember: PCIE + PSU Rail1 + PSU Rail2 = Max TDP/Power Target*


----------



## OCJUNKEE

What resi is everyone running and does that have any influence on OC?


----------



## zorphon

Hey guys, quick question in which I am hoping your reassurances will alleviate some of my worries.

I was thinking about waiting for Jan/Feb/March to see what 2015s lineup for cards would be before upgrading, but then I thought hard about it and realized, if I think like that for components I'll always be waiting for what's next, and I need an upgrade now. I currently have an MSI Power Edition Twin Frozr 570. Was planning on replacing with a quality 960. But there are games now (DA: I, FarCry 4, and others coming soon like Witcher 3 and GTA V) that I want to play without having to drop to mostly medium settings to get decent frames.

That being said, I managed to snag a good deal on a GTX 970 last night. 2 week used Zotac 970 (ZT-90101-10P , the basic model) with unclaimed extended warranty in excellent condition for $270 total including shipping.

I'm super excited for my 570 -> 970 upgrade, but while it is in the mail I have been reading a ton about the various 970 offerings this generation and it's causing me a lot of anxiety/stress. There is hardly any quality information or reviews on the Zotac 970, and obviously with it's shorter and mostly reference based design with slightly better cooling it is not competitive with 970s like the Gigabyte G1 or MSI Gaming. Will it still be a worthwhile upgrade for the cost, or did I really screw the pooch?

Granted it's all silicon lottery and maybe I'll get a little beast. I'm just worried I shouldn't have cheaped out and maybe biting a bullet and dropping another $75 would have been worth it. I'm not a huge OC chaser for GPUs, so maybe it will end up not even being that big of a deal/difference for my uses. Even a modest 1300mhz OC would be suitable for my 1080p modest needs.

Thoughts, opinions? I'm just having a lot of internal turmoil over this.

*TL;DR*: Got a Zotac 970 (basic) for $270, worried I should have spent $70-80 more for a better 970 (like the MSI Gaming). Is it worth the savings or did I waste 270 bucks? Even as a basic 970 model and not high-tier, will it still be a significant upgrade from my MSI 570?


----------



## Hequaqua

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *OCJUNKEE*
> 
> What resi is everyone running and does that have any influence on OC?


I'm at 1920x1080. I think resolution plays a role in OC results, probably even just stock settings.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *zorphon*
> 
> Hey guys, quick question in which I am hoping your reassurances will alleviate some of my worries.
> 
> I was thinking about waiting for Jan/Feb/March to see what 2015s lineup for cards would be before upgrading, but then I thought hard about it and realized, if I think like that for components I'll always be waiting for what's next, and I need an upgrade now. I currently have an MSI Power Edition Twin Frozr 570. Was planning on replacing with a quality 960. But there are games now (DA: I, FarCry 4, and others coming soon like Witcher 3 and GTA V) that I want to play without having to drop to mostly medium settings to get decent frames.
> 
> That being said, I managed to snag a good deal on a GTX 970 last night. 2 week used Zotac 970 (ZT-90101-10P , the basic model) with unclaimed extended warranty in excellent condition for $270 total including shipping.
> 
> I'm super excited for my 570 -> 970 upgrade, but while it is in the mail I have been reading a ton about the various 970 offerings this generation and it's causing me a lot of anxiety/stress. There is hardly any quality information or reviews on the Zotac 970, and obviously with it's shorter and mostly reference based design with slightly better cooling it is not competitive with 970s like the Gigabyte G1 or MSI Gaming. Will it still be a worthwhile upgrade for the cost, or did I really screw the pooch?
> 
> Granted it's all silicon lottery and maybe I'll get a little beast. I'm just worried I shouldn't have cheaped out and maybe biting a bullet and dropping another $75 would have been worth it. I'm not a huge OC chaser for GPUs, so maybe it will end up not even being that big of a deal/difference for my uses. Even a modest 1300mhz OC would be suitable for my 1080p modest needs.
> 
> Thoughts, opinions? I'm just having a lot of internal turmoil over this.
> 
> *TL;DR*: Got a Zotac 970 (basic) for $270, worried I should have spent $70-80 more for a better 970 (like the MSI Gaming). Is it worth the savings or did I waste 270 bucks? Even as a basic 970 model and not high-tier, will it still be a significant upgrade from my MSI 570?


I haven't seen nor read a lot about the Zotac 970. Its boost is 1216mhz. I would think that you should be able to get 1300 easy, probably without having to OC. It appears to me like you got a pretty good deal. Let's hope so....


----------



## OCJUNKEE

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Hequaqua*
> 
> I'm at 1920x1080. I think resolution plays a role in OC results, probably even just stock settings.


So I should stop being such a ocjunkie considering im 1500mhz+ @ 2560 x 1600?


----------



## muhd86

guys need some help ,

can we do quad sli with gtx 970 , need a speedy reply as i am about to buy them replacing my quad r9 280x gpus

---

fingers crossed


----------



## sonarctica

Has anyone clocked their 970 to perform just as good as a 980?


----------



## Hequaqua

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *OCJUNKEE*
> 
> So I should stop being such a ocjunkie considering im 1500mhz+ @ 2560 x 1600?


LOL.....maybe. I was messing around playing BF4 the other night, and it crashed a few times on me. I was like ***! Anyway, I went to my nvidia settings and somehow I had turned on DSR. I was running BF at your settings!! I turned it off and haven't had it happen again. I'm an idiot some times....









My card didn't like trying to push those setting on ultra....lol

Are you @60hz or 120/144?


----------



## GeforceGTS

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *zorphon*
> 
> *TL;DR*: Got a Zotac 970 (basic) for $270, worried I should have spent $70-80 more for a better 970 (like the MSI Gaming). Is it worth the savings or did I waste 270 bucks? Even as a basic 970 model and not high-tier, will it still be a significant upgrade from my MSI 570?


I picked up a Zotac 970 a couple of weeks before xmas to replace my 660 Ti, was worried my 660 ti would soon become worthless.. Anyway I just went with the cheapest 970 I could find which was the Zotac for 250 shipped, it runs fine, no coil whine, temps are reasonable and a big improvement over the 660 ti in performance, noise and temps, I haven't really bothered overclocking it yet but it runs 1300mhz fine.. It's worth the savings if you don't need the highest clocking or coolest running 970..


----------



## Edkiefer

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *muhd86*
> 
> guys need some help ,
> 
> can we do quad sli with gtx 970 , need a speedy reply as i am about to buy them replacing my quad r9 280x gpus
> 
> ---
> 
> fingers crossed


SLI does scale very good once past 2 cards .

It is something like this 2 cards SLI 75-80% , add 3rd card 40% and 4th very small increase .

Check some reviews of quad SLI .

http://us.hardware.info/reviews/5623/nvidia-geforce-gtx-980-sli--3-way-sli--4-way-sli-review

If you run 4k it is better .


----------



## OCJUNKEE

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Hequaqua*
> 
> LOL.....maybe. I was messing around playing BF4 the other night, and it crashed a few times on me. I was like ***! Anyway, I went to my nvidia settings and somehow I had turned on DSR. I was running BF at your settings!! I turned it off and haven't had it happen again. I'm an idiot some times....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> My card didn't like trying to push those setting on ultra....lol
> 
> Are you @60hz or 120/144?


........erm...... oops?


Alot of thought went into my username


----------



## muhd86

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Edkiefer*
> 
> SLI does scale very good once past 2 cards .
> 
> It is something like this 2 cards SLI 75-80% , add 3rd card 40% and 4th very small increase .
> 
> Check some reviews of quad SLI .
> 
> http://us.hardware.info/reviews/5623/nvidia-geforce-gtx-980-sli--3-way-sli--4-way-sli-review


i cant seem to find a review of quad gtx 970 , can some one help out here ---can we do quad gtx 970 , coz i dont want to find out the hard way ----lolll


----------



## Edkiefer

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Hequaqua*
> 
> LOL.....maybe. I was messing around playing BF4 the other night, and it crashed a few times on me. I was like ***! Anyway, I went to my nvidia settings and somehow I had turned on DSR. I was running BF at your settings!! I turned it off and haven't had it happen again. I'm an idiot some times....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> My card didn't like trying to push those setting on ultra....lol
> 
> Are you @60hz or 120/144?


I don't normally care much for AA levels, as in fast paced games I don't really notice it, but I tried for kicks MFAA in BF4 , set in game 2x MSAA and I didn't even notice a hit on fps .


----------



## AngryGoldfish

My G1 finally arrived. Coil whine before drivers was slightly worrying, but now that I've updated to 347.09, coil whine has all but gone. It's still not quite as pleasing and neutral sounding as my previous Windforce 770, but idle noise is bearable. I haven't tested it under load yet as I've still got a few things to do around the house before I do any benching-it's so damn cold right now that I am going to have to light a fire. My ASIC score is pretty damn low at 64.6%, and my memory is Hynix rather than Samsung, and based on what I've seen throughout this thread, that could be a negative or it could mean zilch. We'll have to see.


----------



## Edkiefer

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *muhd86*
> 
> i cant seem to find a review of quad gtx 970 , can some one help out here ---can we do quad gtx 970 , coz i dont want to find out the hard way ----lolll


yeh, can't find any offhand but it will probably be the same, less 10% ,compared to 980 .


----------



## melodystyle2003

AFAIK gtx 970 does not support quad way sli.


----------



## trihy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *AngryGoldfish*
> 
> My G1 finally arrived. Coil whine before drivers was slightly worrying, but now that I've updated to 347.09, coil whine has all but gone. It's still not quite as pleasing and neutral sounding as my previous Windforce 770, but idle noise is bearable. I haven't tested it under load yet as I've still got a few things to do around the house before I do any benching-it's so damn cold right now that I am going to have to light a fire. My ASIC score is pretty damn low at 64.6%, and my memory is Hynix rather than Samsung, and based on what I've seen throughout this thread, that could be a negative or it could mean zilch. We'll have to see.
> ]


What bios came with your card? You can check with gpuz.


----------



## AngryGoldfish

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *trihy*
> 
> What bios came with your card? You can check with gpuz.


----------



## Edkiefer

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *melodystyle2003*
> 
> AFAIK gtx 970 does not support quad way sli.


really, it has 2 SLI bridges per card .

Edit; according to NV site it does only support 3 way, 980 for 4 way .


----------



## melodystyle2003

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Edkiefer*
> 
> really, it has 2 SLI bridges per card .


Found it, only 3 way sli is supported.

Code:



Code:


GTX 970 Technology Support:
Yes (3-way)NVIDIA SLI® Ready

Link


----------



## xgunnas

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Hequaqua*
> 
> Yes. I will set my clock to 1566....it will hit that during test 2 and 4(3 being the physics test). Test one NEVER runs at 1566, it will clock down to about 1545 or so. During Valley it will stay at 1566 the whole test.


if you push right toward your oc limit the card will throttle back about 13mhz, could be related to resolution, happened to me also, I stuck with the lower clock


----------



## John Shepard

I must have really bad cards because i think i finally settled my oc down to 1468/7604.Anything higher than that and Lords of the fallen/Shadow of Mordor will crash.
2 hours with no crashes so far,crosses fingers.....
Oh well i am already getting 60fps anyways.(at 1440p cause 4k isn't very smooth)


----------



## Crockturtle566

http://www.techpowerup.com/gpuz/details.php?id=dha7d

I don't know if my 970 is 100% stable as I just started overclocking it


----------



## AngryGoldfish

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Yianni89*
> 
> Has anyone given one of these a go yet :
> 
> GALAX GeForce GTX 970 "Hall of Fame Edition"??
> 
> http://www.galax.net/europe/970hof.html


I was interested in the Hall of Fame, but then I saw a pretty big thread on the 980 version here on oc.net that shows more than a few people with terrible experiences, both with the card and the company. The general consensus that I took (please check to make up your own mind as I only briefly perused the thread) is that GALAX succeeded greatly with the 780 HOF, but failed with the 980.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Hequaqua*
> 
> I will agree. In the demo it will hit the max settings 1566, briefly, then will throttle down. It will hit the 1566 in Valley @1.225v. It takes 1.250 on Firestrike to hit that. Oh well.....I'm still much happier than I was on my R9 270x(4gb).
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Right now I'm torn between adding another 970 or putting my CPU on water.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I really like the Swiftech H240x. Tough call.....lol I think I will wait on both. *Perhaps when the new AMD cards hit the price will come down on the 970 a little*.


If it's any interest to you, that's what I'm doing. The price of the 970 should drop when the new AMD cards come out. Or maybe they'll even be completely superior in every way and I'll sell the 970 entirely go and red.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *zorphon*
> 
> Hey guys, quick question in which I am hoping your reassurances will alleviate some of my worries.
> 
> I was thinking about waiting for Jan/Feb/March to see what 2015s lineup for cards would be before upgrading, but then I thought hard about it and realized, if I think like that for components I'll always be waiting for what's next, and I need an upgrade now. I currently have an MSI Power Edition Twin Frozr 570. Was planning on replacing with a quality 960. But there are games now (DA: I, FarCry 4, and others coming soon like Witcher 3 and GTA V) that I want to play without having to drop to mostly medium settings to get decent frames.
> 
> That being said, I managed to snag a good deal on a GTX 970 last night. 2 week used Zotac 970 (ZT-90101-10P , the basic model) with unclaimed extended warranty in excellent condition for $270 total including shipping.
> 
> I'm super excited for my 570 -> 970 upgrade, but while it is in the mail I have been reading a ton about the various 970 offerings this generation and it's causing me a lot of anxiety/stress. There is hardly any quality information or reviews on the Zotac 970, and obviously with it's shorter and mostly reference based design with slightly better cooling it is not competitive with 970s like the Gigabyte G1 or MSI Gaming. Will it still be a worthwhile upgrade for the cost, or did I really screw the pooch?
> 
> Granted it's all silicon lottery and maybe I'll get a little beast. I'm just worried I shouldn't have cheaped out and maybe biting a bullet and dropping another $75 would have been worth it. I'm not a huge OC chaser for GPUs, so maybe it will end up not even being that big of a deal/difference for my uses. Even a modest 1300mhz OC would be suitable for my 1080p modest needs.
> 
> Thoughts, opinions? I'm just having a lot of internal turmoil over this.
> 
> *TL;DR*: Got a Zotac 970 (basic) for $270, worried I should have spent $70-80 more for a better 970 (like the MSI Gaming). Is it worth the savings or did I waste 270 bucks? Even as a basic 970 model and not high-tier, will it still be a significant upgrade from my MSI 570?


I know this isn't a very sensible way to talk to someone, but I've heard that the Zotac is actually pretty good and one of the best value for money cards.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *muhd86*
> 
> guys need some help ,
> 
> can we do quad sli with gtx 970 , need a speedy reply as i am about to buy them replacing my quad r9 280x gpus
> 
> ---
> 
> fingers crossed


No 4-way SLI with the 970's. I don't really see the point of it, and I imagine neither did Nvidia. If you're a competitive benchmarker then you won't be buying 970's. If you're gaming at 4K then 4-way 970's is just a terrible choice.


----------



## Dr Mad

Hello there,

I have a simple question.

Do you think 970 oced to 1500 in SLI performs as much as 780ti SLI oced to 1300?
I'm playing in 1440p (Rog Swift) but my cards begin to be insufficient in term of memory size.
I like to play with mods + AA and I'd want to know if selling my 780ti SLI for 970 SLI would be a good choice. (or not).

Thanks


----------



## Cannonkill

got in to the 13k with a msi gaming at 1570 and 8k on mem http://www.3dmark.com/3dm/5291322?


----------



## AngryGoldfish

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Dr Mad*
> 
> Hello there,
> 
> I have a simple question.
> 
> Do you think 970 oced to 1500 in SLI performs as much as 780ti SLI oced to 1300?
> I'm playing in 1440p (Rog Swift) but my cards begin to be insufficient in term of memory size.
> I like to play with mods + AA and I'd want to know if selling my 780ti SLI for 970 SLI would be a good choice. (or not).
> 
> Thanks


Probably 780ti, but only marginally. That's just a guess based on the 780ti vs 970 comparisons I've seen. The 780ti has more raw power, but the 970 is a little more rounded, IMO. But that could be because it's cheaper.


----------



## Hequaqua

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Cannonkill*
> 
> got in to the 13k with a msi gaming at 1570 and 8k on mem http://www.3dmark.com/3dm/5291322?


Sweet.....going to push it further?


----------



## melodystyle2003

How about stop posting useless info to the topic?


----------



## Crockturtle566

Wow, don't tell me that is stable on air?


----------



## GoldenTiger

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Crockturtle566*
> 
> Wow, don't tell me that is stable on air?


It's passively cooled!


----------



## xgunnas

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Dr Mad*
> 
> Hello there,
> 
> I have a simple question.
> 
> Do you think 970 oced to 1500 in SLI performs as much as 780ti SLI oced to 1300?
> I'm playing in 1440p (Rog Swift) but my cards begin to be insufficient in term of memory size.
> I like to play with mods + AA and I'd want to know if selling my 780ti SLI for 970 SLI would be a good choice. (or not).
> 
> Thanks


It's not really that close, the 780ti is better it's not an upgrade at all. 1440p is where the 970 really starts choking too.


----------



## phenom01

So I just got home sat down at my computer fired it up and turned away for a second as it started to boot...look back and my screen is covered in numbers 1-9 cycling randomly like 250 digits across and 100 up and down. I instantly panicked then started smelling burnt electronics smell not like anything I have smelled before (and I have burnt a lot of stuff over the years). Slammed the power button on the PSU and sniffed around in there and its definitely coming from BOTH of my video cards. I figure im in for a night of "fun" and figure I will just try it again if something is fried its fried...She fires right up and windows asks me if I want to repair or boot normally. Reluctantly I fire up Heaven benchmark and its business as usual. So i figure hell Im gonna push em and have em crash to see if it will blow up.

30 minutes later now my cards somehow GAINED higher stable clocks. and my one card that coil whine in loading menus @1,000+ fps and up...no longer whines. I dont know if I should still be in panic mode or happy? Guess I will work out my max stable clocks again...


----------



## battleaxe

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *phenom01*
> 
> So I just got home sat down at my computer fired it up and turned away for a second as it started to boot...look back and my screen is covered in numbers 1-9 cycling randomly like 250 digits across and 100 up and down. I instantly panicked then started smelling burnt electronics smell not like anything I have smelled before (and I have burnt a lot of stuff over the years). Slammed the power button on the PSU and sniffed around in there and its definitely coming from BOTH of my video cards. I figure im in for a night of "fun" and figure I will just try it again if something is fried its fried...She fires right up and windows asks me if I want to repair or boot normally. Reluctantly I fire up Heaven benchmark and its business as usual. So i figure hell Im gonna push em and have em crash to see if it will blow up.
> 
> 30 minutes later now my cards somehow GAINED higher stable clocks. and my one card that coil whine in loading menus @1,000+ fps and up...no longer whines. I dont know if I should still be in panic mode or happy? Guess I will work out my max stable clocks again...


Maybe one of the whining coils blew up. But is somehow not necessary? Berry strange...


----------



## jlhawn

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *phenom01*
> 
> So I just got home sat down at my computer fired it up and turned away for a second as it started to boot...look back and my screen is covered in numbers 1-9 cycling randomly like 250 digits across and 100 up and down. I instantly panicked then started smelling burnt electronics smell not like anything I have smelled before (and I have burnt a lot of stuff over the years). Slammed the power button on the PSU and sniffed around in there and its definitely coming from BOTH of my video cards. I figure im in for a night of "fun" and figure I will just try it again if something is fried its fried...She fires right up and windows asks me if I want to repair or boot normally. Reluctantly I fire up Heaven benchmark and its business as usual. So i figure hell Im gonna push em and have em crash to see if it will blow up.
> 
> 30 minutes later now my cards somehow GAINED higher stable clocks. and my one card that coil whine in loading menus @1,000+ fps and up...no longer whines. I dont know if I should still be in panic mode or happy? Guess I will work out my max stable clocks again...


I would be removing the graphics cards and inspect the pcb's and all power connections from the psu to every piece of hardware in the case.
what happened is not normal, I have read about these types of things and seen pictures where the 24 pin cable and 6 and 8 pin cables were removed but the connectors were half melted.


----------



## error-id10t

I would've done what you did.. turned it back on to see what happened - AFTER - I'd checked the connectors. I'd be too worried it being a fire-hazard now...


----------



## error-id10t

Bought my first multimeter, can someone tell me how I can use this to measure load voltage on my GPUs without blowing them up, is it possible (G1 Gaming)?



Just need to figure out where to plug/touch the red cable. It's set to DC @ 2V reading, I think all I need to do with the black one is ground it (against case?).


----------



## Danzle

Has anyone tried a GTX970 (those ITX ones) with the Arctic Accelero Mono PLUS? Would like to know if the cooler benefits the temperature and if the cooler would fit in a Jonsbo U2 or Lian Li PC-Q33B.


----------



## Team Grinder

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Cannonkill*
> 
> got in to the 13k with a msi gaming at 1570 and 8k on mem http://www.3dmark.com/3dm/5291322?


That's about the average score for those clocks. I think you will find the score will be nearly the same at 1500+. I have lowered mine to 1500/8000 @ 1.208 as it has no bearing whatsoever in any games. Plus looking at SLI and can't find many people over the 1500+ stable mark in SLI. Great score btw.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *phenom01*
> 
> So I just got home sat down at my computer fired it up and turned away for a second as it started to boot...look back and my screen is covered in numbers 1-9 cycling randomly like 250 digits across and 100 up and down. I instantly panicked then started smelling burnt electronics smell not like anything I have smelled before (and I have burnt a lot of stuff over the years). Slammed the power button on the PSU and sniffed around in there and its definitely coming from BOTH of my video cards. I figure im in for a night of "fun" and figure I will just try it again if something is fried its fried...She fires right up and windows asks me if I want to repair or boot normally. Reluctantly I fire up Heaven benchmark and its business as usual. So i figure hell Im gonna push em and have em crash to see if it will blow up.
> 
> 30 minutes later now my cards somehow GAINED higher stable clocks. and my one card that coil whine in loading menus @1,000+ fps and up...no longer whines. I dont know if I should still be in panic mode or happy? Guess I will work out my max stable clocks again...


This happened once to me about 3 years ago. Found it was the PSU. Took it to Thermaltake about 15 minutes from and they turn around and say "Yeah something has burnt but we don't know what it is, your power supply is working flawlessly". They had a technician pull it pieces and all the voltages were right. Cut a long story short, I still use that same power supply today







. Just keep a close eye on everything for a while. Also clean your computer ie. Dust shorting out components.


----------



## Edkiefer

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *error-id10t*
> 
> Bought my first multimeter, can someone tell me how I can use this to measure load voltage on my GPUs without blowing them up, is it possible (G1 Gaming)?
> 
> 
> 
> Just need to figure out where to plug/touch the red cable. It's set to DC @ 2V reading, I think all I need to do with the black one is ground it (against case?).


yes, the black probe goes to case ground or PSU ground .
the red needs to read VRM 's or chokes, but thing with G1 is there back plate so not sure were to probe.
I know on my MSI 970 gaming as it has no back plate .


----------



## Dr Mad

Hello there









I
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *AngryGoldfish*
> 
> Probably 780ti, but only marginally. That's just a guess based on the 780ti vs 970 comparisons I've seen. The 780ti has more raw power, but the 970 is a little more rounded, IMO. But that could be because it's cheaper.


Thank you









Another question.
I was thinking about buying 2 970 EVGA (there's only ACX versions in France...) but except the Alphacool copper block, is there some other waterblock which fits 970 ACX? (mayve EK-670 but not sure).

Also, is it truely possible to go over 1.21v limit on that card with a modded BIOS?

Thanks


----------



## Ezequiel18

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *error-id10t*
> 
> Bought my first multimeter, can someone tell me how I can use this to measure load voltage on my GPUs without blowing them up, is it possible (G1 Gaming)?
> 
> 
> 
> Just need to figure out where to plug/touch the red cable. It's set to DC @ 2V reading, I think all I need to do with the black one is ground it (against case?).


Watch this you'll learn quick


----------



## NCSUZoSo

Question on clock speeds and power states.

My VRAM is not kicking down clock speeds from 8.1 GHz no matter if the only thing open is just Windows. Power management is set to adaptive for global, so that isn't the issue. Perhaps I have a profile setup for something like PowerDVD 14 and since it runs a service at each boot it is causing the card to kick into the profile?? That is a long shot and I'll test it, but I think it is something else.

BTW, this was happening before I ever flashed my card with a custom BIOS. One other note is that the GPU is dropping down to lower power state speeds.

Any help would be greatly appreciated.


----------



## pyra

any one got the GALAX GTX 970 OC Infinity Black Edition? if so how much further can you push your card on air?

just got mine today and it's running three monitors beautifully running with it's factory boost clock of 1329MHz, what max temp should i be looking to keep it under?


----------



## Alexyy

Got my MSI Gaming 970 and I started attempting to overclock it.

Everything seems to be stable I've been running Valley for 20mins but I'm not sure how the memory works with its clock ect? and people at 8Ghz?


----------



## VulgarDisplay88

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *pyra*
> 
> any one got the GALAX GTX 970 OC Infinity Black Edition? if so how much further can you push your card on air?
> 
> just got mine today and it's running three monitors beautifully running with it's factory boost clock of 1329MHz, what max temp should i be looking to keep it under?


I don't have that card but with my EVGA 970 FTW I personally try to keep mine under 80 degrees. My case only has a 200mm in the front and a 140mm in the back and they are set to the lowest possible speed (around 750RPM) until my CPU hits 70 degrees (rarely happens) and the card itself has never gone over 75 degrees.


----------



## NCSUZoSo

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Alexyy*
> 
> Got my MSI Gaming 970 and I started attempting to overclock it.
> 
> Everything seems to be stable I've been running Valley for 20mins but I'm not sure how the memory works with its clock ect? and people at 8Ghz?


Now with other brands you can do a simple BIOS flash to increase the OC potential, however with our cards there are 4 different BIOS options. This was revealed when MSI released the fan fix and the only safe way to do it is to mod your own BIOS once you get it out of GPU-Z. If you didn't understand what I just said, don't even attempt it, those small gains from 7.9 GHz to 8.1 GHz are only seen in certain situations.

I'm assuming you are using Afterburner for OCing. Did you select the skin that shows the Power Target? There are multiple skins that do not show it, so if you don't see it you need to change skins. Go to the very last tab in the settings called User Interface and "Default MSI Afterburner skin - big edition" shows power target.


----------



## UZ7

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Alexyy*
> 
> Got my MSI Gaming 970 and I started attempting to overclock it.
> 
> Everything seems to be stable I've been running Valley for 20mins but I'm not sure how the memory works with its clock ect? and people at 8Ghz?


+0 on memory gives you 1873MHz?

As far as I know the MSI 970s are clocked at 1753MHz ram so giving it essentially 7012MHz (at stock) and boost doesn't mess with that, so if you got 1873MHz (7492MHz) you were probably running at +245 RAM.

Anyway, RAM is also luck of the lottery for some people, we've seen people running at 8GHz which is pretty much +500 and thats on Hynix ram, not entirely sure on how the Samsung variant performs but they were seen in the first batches of 970s. For me personally for benchmark purposes (not game stable) I've been able to hit 8260MHz which is 2065MHz +625 RAM (3DMark benchable). For gaming I just keep it at +400 since there isnt really any big performance increase in that and since there isnt really that great cooling on the RAM I dont want it at higher speeds.









Try running 3DMark Firestrike and see how well your overclocks are


----------



## Alexyy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *NCSUZoSo*
> 
> Now with other brands you can do a simple BIOS flash to increase the OC potential, however with our cards there are 4 different BIOS options. This was revealed when MSI released the fan fix and the only safe way to do it is to mod your own BIOS once you get it out of GPU-Z. If you didn't understand what I just said, don't even attempt it, those small gains from 7.9 GHz to 8.1 GHz are only seen in certain situations.
> 
> I'm assuming you are using Afterburner for OCing. Did you select the skin that shows the Power Target? There are multiple skins that do not show it, so if you don't see it you need to change skins. Go to the very last tab in the settings called User Interface and "Default MSI Afterburner skin - big edition" shows power target.


Yeah I got the power target set to max at 110% yh I haven't oc'd gpus since 600 series so I'm a lil rusty


----------



## OCJUNKEE

Anyone able to keep their clock above 1550 in furmark? What card? etc


----------



## AngryGoldfish

Spent most of today overclocking and benching. Haven't installed 3DMark yet, but it's in the Steam library waiting. I have slow Internet so I'll leave it on overnight when I go to bed.

So far I'm stable at 1525Mhz core and 1951Mhz (7800) on the memory. Can't reach 8000Mhz without driver failure. Gonna try 7900Mhz when I've found the max core clock. I imagine I'm pretty damn close to it. At these settings I have added no voltage, however I have increased power limit to max. I'm happy with the results so far, but I don't like the minimum FPS. If I can squeeze out another 25Mhz and reach 1550, great. I doubt I'll go any further than that as I'm sure I'll have to add voltage. Games I've tested so far are Max Payne 3 and Spec Ops The Line. They work perfectly. Gonna try Far Cry 3 tomorrow and Borderlands 2 with DSR on.

Heaven score was 61 FPS at 1539.


----------



## hurricane28

Does anyone use this card for anything else but gaming?

I discovered that its an very good card for CUDA applications as well, i used it in Adobe premiere pro and After affects and its amazingly fast at rendering


----------



## GrimDoctor

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *hurricane28*
> 
> Does anyone use this card for anything else but gaming?
> 
> I discovered that its an very good card for CUDA applications as well, i used it in Adobe premiere pro and After affects and its amazingly fast at rendering


I use both of those more than I game, my PC is more for work than gaming TBH. Inventor and CAD are my other key apps. It certainly seems renders faster than my 570 SLi and 760 SLi. I honestly couldn't be happier with this card, probably won't even SLi for a while either


----------



## hurricane28

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *GrimDoctor*
> 
> I use both of those more than I game, my PC is more for work than gaming TBH. Inventor and CAD are my other key apps. It certainly seems renders faster than my 570 SLi and 760 SLi. I honestly couldn't be happier with this card, probably won't even SLi for a while either


Good to hear that someone does something else than overclocking and playing games with it to use the full potential of the card.

it has 1664 CUDA cores and i could not be more happy with it, what took me 1 hour rendering with my CPU at 5Ghz takes only 15 minutes with CUDA enabled in Adobe! Amazing difference.


----------



## SchmoSalt

I'm probably going to get a 970 in March when they hopefully drop down in price after ATI releases their cards. I know that is a few months away but I'd still like to get a good feel on the different cards in the market. When I do get one of these which one should I get?

Right now I'm geared towards an eVGA card. I had to RMA my mouse through them and it was the best RMA process I've ever experienced. Is eVGA the best option for a 970? If so is the FTW edition worth the extra cash? I'd like to add that Gigabyte is strictly off the list due to prior horrific experiences with them.


----------



## AngryGoldfish

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SchmoSalt*
> 
> I'm probably going to get a 970 in March when they hopefully drop down in price after ATI releases their cards. I know that is a few months away but I'd still like to get a good feel on the different cards in the market. When I do get one of these which one should I get?
> 
> Right now I'm geared towards an eVGA card. I had to RMA my mouse through them and it was the best RMA process I've ever experienced. Is eVGA the best option for a 970? If so is the FTW edition worth the extra cash? I'd like to add that Gigabyte is strictly off the list due to prior horrific experiences with them.


EVGA are definitely very good to their customers when it comes to after-sales service, but their 970 iterations have experienced some issues, notably with temperatures and noisy coils. However, they have just released a version two and it supposedly improves on a few of the issues plaguing the original.

The G1 Gaming is generally regarded as the best, but the Strix and MSI are both fantastic too and are pretty much equal. Those three are the main choices I would suggest looking at. Zotac and GALAX have a few worth looking into as well if you're on a budget. I would suggest waiting for more reviews of the new EVGA SSC to come out and see whether that's one to consider. The dual BIOS functionality would have been really great to have on all the upper-tier card, so eVGA got that one very right.

On a different note, unfortunately my overclocks did not transfer well to Valley when I began running the same tests that I did with Heaven and a couple of video games. I had to up the voltage +75mV to get the same results. However, I did manage to boost up to 1550Mhz in the process, which is nice. I've only ran a couple of loops thus far so it's not finalized, but we're getting there. Memory was lowered to 1900Mhz (7600Mhz) to remove that as a potential failing. I'll try increasing that when I've rested on a stable core clock. I would like to lower the voltage as I reached quite high temperatures. I'm surprised at how hot it got, but I do have a lot of voltage piled on and a quiet case.


----------



## reg66

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *OCJUNKEE*
> 
> Anyone able to keep their clock above 1550 in furmark? What card? etc


i've been told that furmark ruins cards, it's too harsh


----------



## Aluc13

Gigabyte is the better card then MSI. Evga isnt good this gen


----------



## chaozzzsg

I will also recommended the gigabyte oc1. They come with great default overclock and you can basically push them further.

Mine is at 1526/7600 stable at benchmarks and games on stock. Unigine heaven score at 2704 (SLI)


----------



## SchmoSalt

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *AngryGoldfish*
> 
> EVGA are definitely very good to their customers when it comes to after-sales service, but their 970 iterations have experienced some issues, notably with temperatures and noisy coils. However, they have just released a version two and it supposedly improves on a few of the issues plaguing the original.
> 
> The G1 Gaming is generally regarded as the best, but the Strix and MSI are both fantastic too and are pretty much equal. Those three are the main choices I would suggest looking at. Zotac and GALAX have a few worth looking into as well if you're on a budget. I would suggest waiting for more reviews of the new EVGA SSC to come out and see whether that's one to consider. The dual BIOS functionality would have been really great to have on all the upper-tier card, so eVGA got that one very right. ]


That's a shame that Gigabyte has the fastest card. I have had nothing but reliability issues with Gigabyte. I really don't want to experience that nightmare again. I'm willing to trade a percent or two of speed for reliability though. In the long run it's worth it.

Hopefully this next batch of eVGA cards will prove itself by the time I pick up a 970. I like how the Strix looks but I have heard nothing but problems with ASUS's RMA support. Personally I'm not a big fan of MSI's new cooler. Do you know if they will release a Twin Frozr style cooler in the future? That one looked light years better than their new cooler.

Also these cards are all voltage unlocked right? The 7950 I have now is voltage locked and I can barely push it without it crashing on me. It's pretty frustrating when I can't even push the card to 70C.


----------



## Xoriam

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SchmoSalt*
> 
> That's a shame that Gigabyte has the fastest card. I have had nothing but reliability issues with Gigabyte. I really don't want to experience that nightmare again. I'm willing to trade a percent or two of speed for reliability though. In the long run it's worth it.
> 
> Hopefully this next batch of eVGA cards will prove itself by the time I pick up a 970. I like how the Strix looks but I have heard nothing but problems with ASUS's RMA support. Personally I'm not a big fan of MSI's new cooler. Do you know if they will release a Twin Frozr style cooler in the future? That one looked light years better than their new cooler.
> 
> Also these cards are all voltage unlocked right? The 7950 I have now is voltage locked and I can barely push it without it crashing on me. It's pretty frustrating when I can't even push the card to 70C.


The recent G1s are getting a bit annoying tbh.
We are all hitting the exact same clocks, and hitting voltage limit way before temp or tdp limits.

those clocks are roughly 1550-1560 core /1850-1880 memory. The previous batches were a bit hit and miss, but alot of people were getting 1600+core and 2000+ mem the Hynix on these recent cards from what i've been seeing is pretty crap even compared to the EVGA which hit 2000mhz without problems. (typically all samsung.) EVGA has other issues though.


----------



## SchmoSalt

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Xoriam*
> 
> The recent G1s are getting a bit annoying tbh.
> We are all hitting the exact same clocks, and hitting voltage limit way before temp or tdp limits.
> 
> those clocks are roughly 1550-1560 core /1850-1880 memory. The previous batches were a bit hit and miss, but alot of people were getting 1600+core and 2000+ mem the Hynix on these recent cards from what i've been seeing is pretty crap even compared to the EVGA which hit 2000mhz without problems. (typically all samsung.) EVGA has other issues though.


VRAM speeds don't make much of difference though right? I opted to push the core to the max instead of VRAM on my 7950 because it made a significant difference. I had to choose one or the other. If I did both the card would flop. I didn't notice any FPS difference in ENB'd Skyrim when I boosted the VRAM speed. I did notice a significant FPS difference when I boosted the core speed though.


----------



## Xoriam

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SchmoSalt*
> 
> VRAM speeds don't make much of difference though right? I opted to push the core to the max instead of VRAM on my 7950 because it made a significant difference. I had to choose one or the other. If I did both the card would flop. I didn't notice any FPS difference in ENB'd Skyrim when I boosted the VRAM speed. I did notice a significant FPS difference when I boosted the core speed though.


It is when you pay extra specificly to get the G1 Gaming,


----------



## xsiyahx

My PNY SLI 1,275V on Water Game stable


----------



## jlhawn

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Xoriam*
> 
> The recent G1s are getting a bit annoying tbh.
> We are all hitting the exact same clocks, and hitting voltage limit way before temp or tdp limits.
> 
> those clocks are roughly 1550-1560 core /1850-1880 memory. The previous batches were a bit hit and miss, but alot of people were getting 1600+core and 2000+ mem the Hynix on these recent cards from what i've been seeing is pretty crap even compared to the EVGA which hit 2000mhz without problems. (typically all samsung.) EVGA has other issues though.


my G1 has the Samsung vrm, thank goodness. mine is also Rev 1.0 which in my opinion
is the better of the 2 Revisions since Gigabyte did something to the voltage on Rev 1.1 but won't
say what it was they did to the voltage.


----------



## Xoriam

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jlhawn*
> 
> my G1 has the Samsung vrm, thank goodness. mine is also Rev 1.0 which in my opinion
> is the better of the 2 Revisions since Gigabyte did something to the voltage on Rev 1.1 but won't
> say what it was they did to the voltage.


I sent a message to Gigabyte about how i purposely purchased the G1 expecting Samsung memory modules, instead i got a set of hynix which OCs lower... Of course they has nothing to say about the change, and their response was, "if the card seems to be properly functioning, please feel safe to use it" <--- what does that have to do with my question?


----------



## NismoTyler

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Xoriam*
> 
> I sent a message to Gigabyte about how i purposely purchased the G1 expecting Samsung memory modules, instead i got a set of hynix which OCs lower... Of course they has nothing to say about the change, and their response was, "if the card seems to be properly functioning, please feel safe to use it" <--- what does that have to do with my question?


Ah you ran into some red tape I see. Typical corporate response. I'm really happy with my reference cards which are Samsung. They, so far, have blown my mind.


----------



## jlhawn

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Xoriam*
> 
> I sent a message to Gigabyte about how i purposely purchased the G1 expecting Samsung memory modules, instead i got a set of hynix which OCs lower... Of course they has nothing to say about the change, and their response was, "if the card seems to be properly functioning, please feel safe to use it" <--- what does that have to do with my question?


sounds about the norm, I have not found a company in the last 20 years that will give the correct answer to a customers question,
they always come off with some off the wall crap. customer service has been long gone, can't say I trust any of them.


----------



## Jixr

whats everyone seem to be averaging CO'ing on these?

I can push mine to about 1550-1575 before I start to see artifacts.


----------



## jlhawn

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jixr*
> 
> whats everyone seem to be averaging CO'ing on these?
> 
> I can push mine to about 1550-1575 before I start to see artifacts.


this is the highest stable oc I can get, I have reached 1605 but one of my games crashes.


----------



## Xoriam

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jixr*
> 
> whats everyone seem to be averaging CO'ing on these?
> 
> I can push mine to about 1550-1575 before I start to see artifacts.


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jlhawn*
> 
> this is the highest stable oc I can get, I have reached 1605 but one of my games crashes.


And the average continues.









This is getting suspicious..


----------



## Xoriam

you guys think if I put some heatpads on those 4 memory chips on the back of the card they might OC better?


----------



## jlhawn

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Xoriam*
> 
> And the average continues.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This is getting suspicious..


care to explain?


----------



## Xoriam

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jlhawn*
> 
> care to explain?


They seem to have a very tight binning proceedure on the cores. (Ocs 1550-1570s core, artifacting and crashing at 1600)


----------



## jlhawn

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Xoriam*
> 
> They seem to have a very tight binning proceedure on the cores. (Ocs 1550-1570s core, artifacting and crashing at 1600)


Gotcha.


----------



## Bigspender

Just got my evga 970 back from rma and this one also crashed my whole pc when playing skyrim. This is some BS. Should of stuck with amd. Crap.


----------



## sonarctica

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Bigspender*
> 
> Just got my evga 970 back from rma and this one also crashed my whole pc when playing skyrim. This is some BS. Should of stuck with amd. Crap.


Are you sure you ain't got too many mods so that it reaches it's ram limit?


----------



## xgunnas

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Xoriam*
> 
> The recent G1s are getting a bit annoying tbh.
> We are all hitting the exact same clocks, and hitting voltage limit way before temp or tdp limits.
> 
> those clocks are roughly 1550-1560 core /1850-1880 memory. The previous batches were a bit hit and miss, but alot of people were getting 1600+core and 2000+ mem the Hynix on these recent cards from what i've been seeing is pretty crap even compared to the EVGA which hit 2000mhz without problems. (typically all samsung.) EVGA has other issues though.


Sounds like what happened to the gtx 670s when they first came out, the first batch was too good so the later ones got tamed. It's like releasing shorter candy bars and hope kids won't notice.

It's unlikely that ill get a second card for sli until there's some kinda way to go above 1.3v. The card I got is right before the later 1.0s, samsung, hit about 1950 (haven't done it since initial oc), it was sitting at about 1570/1900 before i flashed the bios to increase both the min/max boost voltage.

It's indeed annoying that the card has alot of room to go but i'm staring at voltages that are too low/limited, these aren't deal breakers though


----------



## Bigspender

nope worked with my 6870 while it was away on rma fine. SLOW but fine.


----------



## Bigspender

On Wed 12/31/2014 4:41:49 AM GMT your computer crashed
crash dump file: C:\Windows\memory.dmp
This was probably caused by the following module: nvlddmkm.sys (0xFFFFF8800FA1D23C)
Bugcheck code: 0x116 (0xFFFFFA8013514010, 0xFFFFF8800FA1D23C, 0xFFFFFFFFC000009A, 0x4)
Error: VIDEO_TDR_ERROR
file path: C:\Windows\system32\drivers\nvlddmkm.sys
product: NVIDIA Windows Kernel Mode Driver, Version 347.09
company: NVIDIA Corporation
description: NVIDIA Windows Kernel Mode Driver, Version 347.09
Bug check description: This indicates that an attempt to reset the display driver and recover from a timeout failed.
A third party driver was identified as the probable root cause of this system error. It is suggested you look for an update for the following driver: nvlddmkm.sys (NVIDIA Windows Kernel Mode Driver, Version 347.09 , NVIDIA Corporation).
Google query: NVIDIA Corporation VIDEO_TDR_ERROR

Above is the error I get. Sucks. I should of never left amd.


----------



## Jixr

thats every GPU release though, there is always something people will complalin about thats limiting the card.

Last card that you could really open up and throw as much voltage and power as you wanted to was the 480 only limiting thing there was the temps.


----------



## Cosmic Collision

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Xoriam*
> 
> And the average continues.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This is getting suspicious..


Mine behaves very similarly but my RAM isn't as good. I can do 1574MHz on stock voltage comfortably except that if I run a low utilization game it crashes within a minute (Alien Isolation in particular). Accounting for the stupid voltage fluctuations I can still go as high as 1518MHz which is still fairly good.

I haven't really tinkered with custom BIOS before, I know that the G1 has a backup just in case a flash fails so there's a safety net. Basically what I want is to get a consistent 1.25V when playing games. I hit my throttle point which is set to a ridiculously low 65C very easily. Without the wild fluctuations and GPU Boost 2.0 I think I could easily keep a consistent 1580.


----------



## Teskin89

So, I have to think that i am a lucky one that can get 8000 Mhz on Vram without problems. I have a Windforce one and unfortunately it seems i can get stable only with +180 on core at 1540 Mhz. The thing is that it seems i reached the limit of overclock without increasing the voltage. (ASIC 77.7%).


----------



## melodystyle2003

Well i have dialed mine to 1534/2000Mhz @1.2V, stock bios, 24/7 stable, low temps and it is so quiet!
On 1604/2100Mhz @1.275V i gained so little performance (~3-4%), thus no need for me to push it to that levels for daily usage.
Very pleased!


----------



## PalominoCreek

So what you guys are saying is that if we get a G1 right now it won't be as good as the ones previously released?


----------



## Ecchi-BANZAII!!!

Anyone managed to flash a BiOS on the G1 to lower the fan speed?
Pic related didn't allow me to turn off fans.


----------



## aka13

Hey guys, can I be added to the club - STRIX 970, ekwb fullcover, sli. Great thread you have here, very informative.


----------



## Hequaqua

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *aka13*
> 
> Hey guys, can I be added to the club - STRIX 970, ekwb fullcover, sli. Great thread you have here, very informative.


You can find the code info on the main page of this post to add to your sig.

I looked at some of your pics from your build. Very nice.


----------



## reg66

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ecchi-BANZAII!!!*
> 
> Anyone managed to flash a BiOS on the G1 to lower the fan speed?
> Pic related didn't allow me to turn off fans.


yep, [email protected] 950 is the lowest stable the fans will go, someone else tried lower but they span on and off, i think if i remember rightly. i also set PER01 @ 20, don't know if it makes a difference though, they still seem to run @ 950 even though my custom fan curve in AB is down at the 20% until 60 degrees.

anyways, hope this helps

EDIT: by the way, it's near silent @ 950


----------



## xgunnas

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Teskin89*
> 
> So, I have to think that i am a lucky one that can get 8000 Mhz on Vram without problems. I have a Windforce one and unfortunately it seems i can get stable only with +180 on core at 1540 Mhz. The thing is that it seems i reached the limit of overclock without increasing the voltage. (ASIC 77.7%).


another one bites the dust, if u increase the voltage i think you'll get like 1575, now we have a 1569, 1570, 1574 and a 1575
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *PalominoCreek*
> 
> So what you guys are saying is that if we get a G1 right now it won't be as good as the ones previously released?


Pretty much


----------



## Teskin89

Why should I increase the voltage if i don't need that more power (because 0 crash without that)? Higher Voltage means higher temperatures and hit the vrm heavier.


----------



## xgunnas

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Teskin89*
> 
> Why should I increase the voltage if i don't need that more power (because 0 crash without that)? Higher Voltage means higher temperatures and hit the vrm heavier.


just trying to do some math in my own head of how a good numbers of OCs are around the 1570 range on max voltage, not saying you need to do it. Do you know if it's a revision 1.0 or 1.1?


----------



## Teskin89

It is 1.1. What's the difference? Do you know what they changed?


----------



## jlhawn

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Teskin89*
> 
> It is 1.1. What's the difference? Do you know what they changed?


No real answer. most have Hynix vrm. I have rev 1.0 and my memory will oc to 4000


----------



## Xoriam

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Teskin89*
> 
> It is 1.1. What's the difference? Do you know what they changed?


Wow you hit 2000mhz on memory with a rev 1.1.... you should feel very lucky. I can only get to 1880, same as many others with rev 1.1


----------



## Xoriam

My question is still unanswered btw guys.

Do you think my overclock on the memory might increase if i put a thermal pad on those 4 memory chips on the back of the card?


----------



## madorax

so i just bought Palit 970 Jetstream today, and noticed that this is the second batch of the card, the bios is not the same with previous Palit 970 Jetstream on review, and strangely on gpuz the card detect as reference Nvidia card, with no detail information about VRAM vendor.



still pretty good card, nice result i got here.











===========================

This is my highest, graphic score pretty good, i'm happy... ^^



btw... it's already new year now in Indonesia.... everyone celebrating outside and i'm here doing benchmark... hahahaa........









Happy New year Everyone!


----------



## jlhawn

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Xoriam*
> 
> My question is still unanswered btw guys.
> 
> Do you think my overclock on the memory might increase if i put a thermal pad on those 4 memory chips on the back of the card?


well it would make them run cooler so maybe they would clock higher, do you know for sure if vrm temps are
too high and causing your problem? none of the programs I have show vrm temps on my G1 Gaming.


----------



## Xoriam

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jlhawn*
> 
> well it would make them run cooler so maybe they would clock higher, do you know for sure if vrm temps are
> too high and causing your problem? none of the programs I have show vrm temps on my G1 Gaming.


I have no idea what the VRM temps are, which is pretty ridiculous for a pretty high profile card.
even my old crappy super low end cards had vrm temps.

you think everything would be monitored on something like a G1 gaming.


----------



## PalominoCreek

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *xgunnas*
> 
> another one bites the dust, if u increase the voltage i think you'll get like 1575, now we have a 1569, 1570, 1574 and a 1575
> Pretty much


In what ways will it be worst?


----------



## Xoriam

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *PalominoCreek*
> 
> In what ways will it be worst?


It's not really "worse" you just wont' be able to bench it as well.

The card runs quiet and cool even at max OC (especially the rev 1.1), you can pretty much be garunteed an OC on the core of 1550mhz.

It's the memory that is the gamble on this card from what has been seen.
you'll either get one that can't hit 1900mhz which is still decent at like 1850+, or you'll get a rocket than will hit 2k 2,1k mhz


----------



## Xoriam

I have a bit of a dilema at the moment, and I need some help deciding what I should do.

for 4k gaming.
Do you think I should get another Gigabyte GTX 970 G1 Gaming for SLI.
Or wait and get a single "TI" version whenever it comes out? what do you think will be the better option? :S


----------



## Teskin89

Funny i had luck on something








I tested my VGA for a while, and i found that my limit si actually +185 and max voltage on core and +500 on vram. I noticed that if i put vram lower it doesn't change the max core i can reach. I Think i'll use this settings (185/500 +50mv) just in heavy games that need each fps i can get.


----------



## Xoriam

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Teskin89*
> 
> Funny i had luck on something
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I tested my VGA for a while, and i found that my limit si actually +185 and max voltage on core and +500 on vram. I noticed that if i put vram lower it doesn't change the max core i can reach. I Think i'll use this settings (185/500 +50mv) just in heavy games that need each fps i can get.


If you're talking about the Gigabyte G1 gaming, then yeah your core clock will not effect you memory clock, and your memory clock with not effect the core clock.
TDP limit is very high. Too bad we dont get access to extra voltage to be able to utilize it.


----------



## epic1337

can anyone give an input on galax GTX970 exoc if it is good, reliable or both?


----------



## Xoriam

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *epic1337*
> 
> can anyone give an input on galax GTX970 exoc if it is good, reliable or both?


Supposedly Galax failed on the 9XX series cards, alot of complaints. Put your money elsewhere imo.


----------



## AngryGoldfish

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SchmoSalt*
> 
> That's a shame that Gigabyte has the fastest card. I have had nothing but reliability issues with Gigabyte. I really don't want to experience that nightmare again. I'm willing to trade a percent or two of speed for reliability though. In the long run it's worth it.
> 
> Hopefully this next batch of eVGA cards will prove itself by the time I pick up a 970. I like how the Strix looks but I have heard nothing but problems with ASUS's RMA support. Personally I'm not a big fan of MSI's new cooler. Do you know if they will release a Twin Frozr style cooler in the future? That one looked light years better than their new cooler.
> 
> Also these cards are all voltage unlocked right? The 7950 I have now is voltage locked and I can barely push it without it crashing on me. It's pretty frustrating when I can't even push the card to 70C.


My brother has had issues with Gigabyte in the past as well and intended to try eVGA this time. However, he went with Gigabyte after all and was initially pleased with the quality. He is now experiencing coil whine occasionally and a weird issue with noise and static through his speakers-which is no doubt isolated to his setup-and coil whine, which has been known to dissipate with time and stress. My G1 is a little noisy, but it's not unbearable by any means. It's funny that it's not as quiet as my previous Windforce edition 770-which was extremely quiet unless under load-but like I said, it's fine. A BIOS hack would enable me reduce the fan speeds, but it's not worth voiding the warranty when the noise is bearable-though I do have a Define R4.

The G1 Gaming is voltage unlocked-to a point. I can add 87mV on the stock BIOS, which is way more than I need as I'm currently stable at 1550/1951. I'm currently using an additional 40mV, whcih I don't even know if I need, but I'm bored of testing each time I drop down by 5mV.







I'm now going to focus on hitting 2000Mhz on the memory. Something tells me that won't be possible, but we'll see. I have Hynix memory and it has not liked anything more than 7800Mhz (1951 x 4) thus far.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SchmoSalt*
> 
> VRAM speeds don't make much of difference though right? I opted to push the core to the max instead of VRAM on my 7950 because it made a significant difference. I had to choose one or the other. If I did both the card would flop. I didn't notice any FPS difference in ENB'd Skyrim when I boosted the VRAM speed. I did notice a significant FPS difference when I boosted the core speed though.


Boosting the memory frequency does improve performance. It may not have on cards gone by, but it does on my 970. Both benchmarking and gaming scores improve, though not as dramatically as core increases.


----------



## Xoriam

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *AngryGoldfish*
> 
> My brother has had issues with Gigabyte in the past as well and intended to try eVGA this time. However, he went with Gigabyte after all and was initially pleased with the quality. He is now experiencing coil whine occasionally and a weird issue with noise and static through his speakers-which is no doubt isolated to his setup-and coil whine, which has been known to dissipate with time and stress. My G1 is a little noisy, but it's not unbearable by any means. It's funny that it's not as quiet as my previous Windforce edition 770-which was extremely quiet unless under load-but like I said, it's fine. A BIOS hack would enable me reduce the fan speeds, but it's not worth voiding the warranty when the noise is bearable-though I do have a Define R4.
> 
> The G1 Gaming is voltage unlocked-to a point. I can add 87mV on the stock BIOS, which is way more than I need as I'm currently stable at 1550/1951. I'm currently using an additional 40mV, whcih I don't even know if I need, but I'm bored of testing each time I drop down by 5mV.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I'm now going to focus on hitting 2000Mhz on the memory. Something tells me that won't be possible, but we'll see. I have Hynix memory and it has not liked anything more than 7800Mhz (1951 x 4) thus far.
> Boosting the memory frequency does improve performance. It may not have on cards gone by, but it does on my 970. Both benchmarking and gaming scores improve, though not as dramatically as core increases.


you can add 87, but without a BIOS mod, it only works up to +25.

Rev 1.1 is the quietest, but worse chance to get bad memory overclock, and best chance to get 1550+ core.


----------



## epic1337

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Xoriam*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *epic1337*
> 
> can anyone give an input on galax GTX970 exoc if it is good, reliable or both?
> 
> 
> 
> Supposedly Galax failed on the 9XX series cards, alot of complaints. Put your money elsewhere imo.
Click to expand...

thats quite... i dunno what to say.

galax card is the only "cheap" 2slot GTX970 other than palit's ref GTX970, and MSI's GTX970 tiger? who's price is nearly $100 more.


----------



## Xoriam

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *epic1337*
> 
> thats quite... i dunno what to say.
> 
> galax card is the only "cheap" 2slot GTX970 other than palit's ref GTX970, and MSI's GTX970 tiger? who's price is nearly $100 more.


What price are you looking at?


----------



## AngryGoldfish

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Xoriam*
> 
> you can add 87, but without a BIOS mod, it only works up to +25.


Yeah, I noticed that myself. It's annoying, but I don't think it's an issue unless you want extreme overclocks, which by then won't be an issue because you're already experiencing with BIOS alterations and don't mind doing it. That's the way I see it. A newb does not complain about what he does not understand, while a pro does not complain about something he can change.


----------



## Xoriam

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *AngryGoldfish*
> 
> Yeah, I noticed that myself. It's annoying, but I don't think it's an issue unless you want extreme overclocks, which by then won't be an issue because you're already experiencing with BIOS alterations and don't mind doing it. That's the way I see it. A newb does not complain about what he does not understand, while a pro does not complain about something he can change.


yeah definatly.

Something on my part that I am complaining about though, is even with the BIOS mod I'm recieving no improvement to my overclocking limits. Hopefully this will get better eventually.


----------



## Teskin89

It's not the G1, it's the Windforce. But i think that is the same with that


----------



## AngryGoldfish

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Xoriam*
> 
> yeah definatly.
> 
> Something on my part that I am complaining about though, is even with the BIOS mod I'm recieving no improvement to my overclocking limits. Hopefully this will get better eventually.


I've seen others experience this, too. It's a real shame, though something tells me (if it's possible) that Nvidia deliberately encoded something into the card to disallow overclockers to boost their 970 too far and surpassing even overclocked 980's, thus limiting their market.


----------



## Xoriam

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *AngryGoldfish*
> 
> I've seen others experience this, too. It's a real shame, though something tells me (if it's possible) that Nvidia deliberately encoded something into the card to disallow overclockers to boost their 970 too far and surpassing even overclocked 980's, thus limiting their market.


Thats EXACTLY what I've been suspecting as well. I mean pretty much every single one of us who like to push our cards to the limits are hitting a brick wall at the 1600mhz mark.


----------



## zorphon

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *AngryGoldfish*
> 
> I've seen others experience this, too. It's a real shame, though something tells me (if it's possible) that Nvidia deliberately encoded something into the card to disallow overclockers to boost their 970 too far and surpassing even overclocked 980's, thus limiting their market.


Honestly with all the consistency in upper limit experiences thus far for the 970, that wouldn't surprise me.


----------



## epic1337

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Xoriam*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *epic1337*
> 
> thats quite... i dunno what to say.
> 
> galax card is the only "cheap" 2slot GTX970 other than palit's ref GTX970, and MSI's GTX970 tiger? who's price is nearly $100 more.
> 
> 
> 
> What price are you looking at?
Click to expand...

wait, i'll list the rest, i forgot about inno3D and zotac.

$485 = MSI (GTX970 Tiger) 4GB/256bit DDR5 [OC Edition]
$390 = Inno3D (GTX970 HerculeZ X2) 4GB/256bit DDR5 [OC Edition]
$380 = Galax (GTX970 EXOC) 4GB/256bit DDR5
$360 = Zotac (GTX970) 4GB/256bit DDR5
$353 = Palit (GTX970) 4GB/256bit DDR5

for some reason MSI cards are so damn expensive, and their motherboards too.
PS: these are all the 2slot cards, or what i think are 2slots.


----------



## zorphon

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *epic1337*
> 
> wait, i'll list the rest, i forgot about inno3D and zotac.
> 
> $485 = MSI (GTX970 Tiger) 4GB/256bit DDR5 [OC Edition]
> $390 = Inno3D (GTX970 HerculeZ X2) 4GB/256bit DDR5 [OC Edition]
> $380 = Galax (GTX970 EXOC) 4GB/256bit DDR5
> $360 = Zotac (GTX970) 4GB/256bit DDR5
> $353 = Palit (GTX970) 4GB/256bit DDR5
> 
> for some reason MSI cards are so damn expensive, and their motherboards too.


Honestly with those prices and if you want to ball on a budget in terms of 970s I'd just go with the Zotac. Mine's on the way (actually out for delivery today), and for being basically the cheapest/one of the cheapest 970s it's still a bundle of price/performance goodness. Sure it won't push as high in overclocking as the better cards, and it'll run a bit hotter/louder too, but it's still a 970 and the price is unbeatable.

I'll let you know how mine goes in a few hours. Staring out the window for this damn mail man. Lol









Plus I've seen some respectable OCs on it. And there's an unlocked bios for it somewhere on the forums.


----------



## epic1337

i'm actually planning on underclocking the card, and running a really large undervolt <1.0v to keep the card cool and green.
well so long as its noticably faster than my HD7950 at least.

i've heard bad rumors of zotac cards though, or is that just bogus?


----------



## madorax

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *madorax*
> 
> so i just bought Palit 970 Jetstream today, and noticed that this is the second batch of the card, the bios is not the same with previous Palit 970 Jetstream on review, and strangely on gpuz the card detect as reference Nvidia card, with no detail information about VRAM vendor.
> 
> 
> 
> still pretty good card, nice result i got here.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ===========================
> 
> This is my highest, graphic score pretty good, i'm happy... ^^
> 
> 
> 
> btw... it's already new year now in Indonesia.... everyone celebrating outside and i'm here doing benchmark... hahahaa........
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Happy New year Everyone!


great.... i'm benchmarking on the new year.... and nobody give a damn... _sigh_

time to sleep.... ~______~


----------



## AngryGoldfish

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *zorphon*
> 
> Honestly with all the consistency in upper limit experiences thus far for the 970, that wouldn't surprise me.


I know that it must frustrate others, and I totally get that, but I get why Nvidia did it. I don't like Gigabyte using different RAM when one is better than the other (supposedly), but I can understand purposefully throttling a card to differentiate it from something higher up the chain. It's not very fair, but I get it. It reminds me of what Apple does with the iPhone's. They deliberately charge a hefty amount more for their 32 and 64GB options even though they reportedly only cost a fraction of what they charge to make. Which means Apple is making a killing by throttling consumers with inferior products and force-feeding them substantial ones as valid (and only) replacements. Nvidia may have done something similar. They're charging a great deal for a 980 that really is only minimally superior.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Xoriam*
> 
> Thats EXACTLY what I've been suspecting as well. I mean pretty much every single one of us who like to push our cards to the limits are hitting a brick wall at the 1600mhz mark.


1600Mhz is still a stellar score, though. I'm happy at 1550Mhz. I'm pretty sure I could eke out more, but I'm happy.


----------



## Xoriam

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Xoriam*
> 
> I have a bit of a dilema at the moment, and I need some help deciding what I should do.
> 
> for 4k gaming.
> Do you think I should get another Gigabyte GTX 970 G1 Gaming for SLI.
> Or wait and get a single "TI" version whenever it comes out? what do you think will be the better option? :S


----------



## zorphon

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *epic1337*
> 
> i'm actually planning on underclocking the card, and running a really large undervolt <1.0v to keep the card cool and green.
> well so long as its noticably faster than my HD7950 at least.
> 
> i've heard bad rumors of zotac cards though, or is that just bogus?


Honestly, it's a YMMV thing, with any brand. But a 5 year warranty and awesome customer service, idk. For instance I bought my Zotac 970 2 week used for $270. I already contacted support and they switched the warranty over to my name and even though I registered 30 days after it was purchased, they threw on the 3 year warranty extension as well... and I don't even physically have it yet. Plus, they did all that 2 hours after I e-mailed them about it.

I have several friends who have had Zotac GPUs (a 750ti, and a 760, as well as some others I can't remember off the top of my head) and they have had great experiences with them as well. Plus, they're Sapphire's sister company and Sapphire makes great AMD cards.

Sure, they might have less bells and whistles than MSI, Asus, or Gigabyte, but you aren't paying extra for the whistles either. Idk. Everybody probably has a differing opinion on it. From what I've experienced and people I know have experienced, Zotac is definitely not bad. Customer service and RMA turn around are pretty good, especially compared to crap-tastic ASUS RMA/Customer Service.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Xoriam*


In my opinion I would just wait and see what happens in the next few months on the GPU market, but it's up to you! I've always been a single GPU kind of person (consistency, game support, heat, etc. and just personal preference) so I'm a bit biased


----------



## epic1337

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Xoriam*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Xoriam*
> 
> I have a bit of a dilema at the moment, and I need some help deciding what I should do.
> 
> for 4k gaming.
> Do you think I should get another Gigabyte GTX 970 G1 Gaming for SLI.
> Or wait and get a single "TI" version whenever it comes out? what do you think will be the better option? :S
Click to expand...

thats quite a hard one, 4K gaming with 970 SLI would just barely cut it, even 980 won't have that ample "stable 60fps".

are you saying 980 Ti by chance? if what rumors says are true, SLI those and you might just reach that "stable 60fps".


----------



## Xoriam

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *zorphon*
> 
> Honestly, it's a YMMV thing, with any brand. But a 5 year warranty and awesome customer service, idk. For instance I bought my Zotac 970 2 week used for $270. I already contacted support and they switched the warranty over to my name and even though I registered 30 days after it was purchased, they threw on the 3 year warranty extension as well... and I don't even physically have it yet. Plus, they did all that 2 hours after I e-mailed them about it.
> 
> I have several friends who have had Zotac GPUs (a 750ti, and a 760, as well as some others I can't remember off the top of my head) and they have had great experiences with them as well. Plus, they're Sapphire's sister company and Sapphire makes great AMD cards.
> 
> Sure, they might have less bells and whistles than MSI, Asus, or Gigabyte, but you aren't paying extra for the whistles either. Idk. Everybody probably has a differing opinion on it. From what I've experienced and people I know have experienced, Zotac is definitely not bad. Customer service and RMA turn around are pretty good, especially compared to crap-tastic ASUS RMA/Customer Service.
> In my opinion I would just wait and see what happens in the next few months on the GPU market, but it's up to you! I've always been a single GPU kind of person (consistency, game support, heat, etc. and just personal preference) so I'm a bit biased


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *epic1337*
> 
> thats quite a hard one, 4K gaming with 970 SLI would just barely cut it, even 980 won't have that ample "stable 60fps".
> 
> are you saying 980 Ti by chance? if what rumors says are true, SLI those and you might just reach that "stable 60fps".


Yeah I've always been a single GPU type of person as well.

But I'm not really playing most of the AAA titles like AC, etc.
I typically play MMOs like FFXIV ARR, and then Some battlefield. or resident evil.


----------



## zorphon

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Xoriam*
> 
> Yeah I've always been a single GPU type of person as well.
> 
> But I'm not really playing most of the AAA titles like AC, etc.
> I typically play MMOs like FFXIV ARR, and then Some battlefield. or resident evil.


Yea with those kinds of games if I were you I would just sit on your single 970 and suck what you can out of it. See what happens down the road. I've always been more of the philosophy of just buy and enjoy what you can at this moment for PC components, because the [near]future is changing so quickly in tech.


----------



## epic1337

MMOs like terra won't run 60FPS stable in 4K using a single 980Ti though, but 970SLI might, your only problem is support.

your best bet is next gen, i say hold it in with the single 970? you could still run 30FPS stable at least.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *zorphon*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *epic1337*
> 
> i'm actually planning on underclocking the card, and running a really large undervolt <1.0v to keep the card cool and green.
> well so long as its noticably faster than my HD7950 at least.
> 
> i've heard bad rumors of zotac cards though, or is that just bogus?
> 
> 
> 
> Honestly, it's a YMMV thing, with any brand. But a 5 year warranty and awesome customer service, idk. For instance I bought my Zotac 970 2 week used for $270. I already contacted support and they switched the warranty over to my name and even though I registered 30 days after it was purchased, they threw on the 3 year warranty extension as well... and I don't even physically have it yet. Plus, they did all that 2 hours after I e-mailed them about it.
> 
> I have several friends who have had Zotac GPUs (a 750ti, and a 760, as well as some others I can't remember off the top of my head) and they have had great experiences with them as well. Plus, they're Sapphire's sister company and Sapphire makes great AMD cards.
> 
> Sure, they might have less bells and whistles than MSI, Asus, or Gigabyte, but you aren't paying extra for the whistles either. Idk. Everybody probably has a differing opinion on it. From what I've experienced and people I know have experienced, Zotac is definitely not bad. Customer service and RMA turn around are pretty good, especially compared to crap-tastic ASUS RMA/Customer Service.
Click to expand...

manufacturer won't work for me, RMAing is a pita due to customs taxing both ways, its ridiculous when a single shipment could reach $100 one-way.

if you say zotac rumors is luck based like any, then i have lady luck on my side.
the story on that is because whenever i buy something, "bad products" are always out of stock XD
its like those magic when i read "x is bad so i don't recommend it" i get that "ohh so thats why it was out of stock".


----------



## Xoriam

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *epic1337*
> 
> MMOs like terra won't run 60FPS stable in 4K using a single 980Ti though, but 970SLI might, your only problem is support.
> 
> your best bet is next gen, i say hold it in with the single 970? you could still run 30FPS stable at least.


Thats strange because I was getting roughly 120fps with a single 7870xt at 1440p when I was playing TERA. 60-80 in the main cities.
Could have to do with my SSD and CPU setup though.

This is with FXAA off ofc, due to it being useless and just mudding the textures.

Mind you i plan to play with no Antialiasing in my games.


----------



## battleaxe

I don't think we're going to see hardware that can properly drive 4k for a few years. I have no doubt that Nvidia or AMD might have the tech now, but they're not going to push it to market any faster than they have to. They're sitting on it always ready to outdo the competition. I find it mildly annoying, but whatever...

We would need a single GPU twice as powerful as a 970 to really stretch the 4k legs out. I don't see that happening for a while yet. Never mind going above 60fps.


----------



## epic1337

AA might be the cause, i've seen clan mates back then running low 60s in towns using HD7950s or GTX670s on 2560x1600.
fields are a different story though, the frame-rate seems to scale with mob count, i encountered hard tanking with my HD7950 @ 1080P down to 100fps.

that reminded me, 4K might not need AA so you should be fine with even a single 970, have you tried it yet though?

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *battleaxe*
> 
> I don't think we're going to see hardware that can properly drive 4k for a few years. I have no doubt that Nvidia or AMD might have the tech now, but they're not going to push it to market any faster than they have to. They're sitting on it always ready to outdo the competition. I find it mildly annoying, but whatever...
> 
> We would need a single GPU twice as powerful as a 970 to really stretch the 4k legs out. I don't see that happening for a while yet. Never mind going above 60fps.


thats is the case, 970SLI could've achieved stable 60 if games scaled 100%, but thats not the case which means its still not good enough.
it'll take next gen's Titan-class GPU to get a theoretical 2x.


----------



## Teskin89

I still don't get why i can go beyond 13k with my 970 with my max overclock. It seems that everybody can easily with a lower overclock than mine. I wondering if it's because i had to insert my vga to the second slot of my p8h77 V mobo and maybe i have some performance loss?


----------



## battleaxe

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *epic1337*
> 
> AA might be the cause, i've seen clan mates back then running low 60s in tows using HD7950s or GTX670s on 2560x1600.
> fields are a different story though, the frame-rate seems to scale with mob count, i encountered hard tanking with my HD7950 @ 1080P down to 100fps.
> 
> that reminded me, 4K might not need AA so you should be fine with even a single 970, have you tried it yet though?


I've been holding off on buying a 4k monitor until the GPU's get a little more powerful. But yeah, lowering the settings a bit is always an option. That's probably what I will do in the end.


----------



## Xoriam

From my understanding DSR has to work harder than Native 4k, correct?


----------



## zorphon

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *battleaxe*
> 
> I've been holding off on buying a 4k monitor until the GPU's get a little more powerful. But yeah, lowering the settings a bit is always an option. That's probably what I will do in the end.


True that. I'm holding off on 4k as well, for the same reason (and cost of course). But yea, at 4k resolution AA gets pretty pointless anyway, so turning it off should be more or less the norm/default at that res.


----------



## epic1337

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Xoriam*
> 
> From my understanding DSR has to work harder than Native 4k, correct?


a bit yes, scaling overhead is one of the reasons, specially if you enabled softening features.


----------



## Ecchi-BANZAII!!!

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *reg66*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Ecchi-BANZAII!!!*
> 
> Anyone managed to flash a BiOS on the G1 to lower the fan speed?
> Pic related didn't allow me to turn off fans.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> yep, [email protected] 950 is the lowest stable the fans will go, someone else tried lower but they span on and off, i think if i remember rightly. i also set PER01 @ 20, don't know if it makes a difference though, they still seem to run @ 950 even though my custom fan curve in AB is down at the 20% until 60 degrees.
> 
> anyways, hope this helps
> 
> EDIT: by the way, it's near silent @ 950
Click to expand...

Thanks.


----------



## Xoriam

Do you know roughly the % on that scaling?

When I DSR 4k in FFXIV ARR I get nearly 60fps everywhere, so I'm thinking it might be a stable 60fps everywhere once my Native 4k screen gets here.
(they sent me a 1080p screen by accident, and now i have to substitue -_-)

This is also with a DX9 client, so if it's true I might actually be able to just keep the single 970. (however FFXIV ARR currently has a very good SLI profile from my understanding)
And they have created the DX11 client with Gameworks (nvidia)


----------



## travanx

Just placed my order for our 2 pc's. MSI 970 Gaming coming hopefully by the end of the week. Can't wait to upgrade the XFX AMD 7850. No real reason to, except I never upgraded video cards with the recently built computers. Spent a long time last night reading the vs. thread of the below cards. Gigabyte sounds iffy fitting into a fractal node 304 case. Anyone able to use 2 Qnix 2710 monitors in these cards?
For reference on bhphoto, no tax and free expedited shipping:
MSI Gaming 970 $346
Asus Strix $380
Gigabyte G1 $360


----------



## epic1337

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Xoriam*
> 
> Do you know roughly the % on that scaling?


the general average SLI scaling of 570 is +65% 2nd card, and +35% 3rd card.


one would think that this applies to 970 as well, sorry theres no 970SLI review like this.


----------



## zorphon

Guys I know this is an extremely silly sounding question, but my 970 literally just got here 2 minutes ago from the mailman.

It's -20 celsius outside here, and after looking at the graphics card from being in a truck all day while it was delivering in sub 0 temps, how long should I let it warm up from room temp before I can plug it in?

Going to let it sit on the table and warm up then gently wipe off any condensation in a few minutes. But when can I put it in without having to worry about that condensation shorting something?


----------



## epic1337

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *zorphon*
> 
> Guys I know this is an extremely silly sounding question, but my 970 literally just got here 2 minutes ago from the mailman.
> 
> It's -20 celsius outside here, and after looking at the graphics card from being in a truck all day while it was delivering in sub 0 temps, how long should I let it warm up from room temp before I can plug it in?
> 
> Going to let it sit on the table and warm up then gently wipe off any condensation in a few minutes. But when can I put it in without having to worry about that condensation shorting something?


this might sound silly as well, get a hair dryer and set it to low, let it blow at it till the fins feels warm to the touch.
condensations are you worst enemy though, a hair dryer should help with that.

if you don't have a hair dryer, try the oven.
set the oven to low and get it warm, once its warm turn it off and put the card in.
the accumulated heat inside the oven is enough to warm the card up.


----------



## Xoriam

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *epic1337*
> 
> the general average SLI scaling of 570 is +65% 2nd card, and +35% 3rd card.
> 
> 
> one would think that this applies to 970 as well, sorry theres no 970SLI review like this.


I was refering to DSR vs Native resolutions.


----------



## epic1337

ohh, that.

nah there doesn't seem to be a review about that.

edit: according to a DSR faqs in guru3D the hit is 1%~2% on the 900series cards.
http://forums.guru3d.com/showthread.php?t=393870


----------



## zorphon

Well all, got my Zotac 970 in!









Coming from a 570, this is going to be a huge upgrade.

At 100% fan usage and high FPS (in something like Furmark doughnut) I get a tiny bit of coil whine, but it isn't too terribly bad. Is this normal? It seems higher pitched than normal coil whine. Again, only at extreme FPS (which won't happen normally, especially if I turn v-sync on), and max fan.

Signed the form in first post. Awesome.









Also, ASIC of 79%! Not too shabby. Going to mess around with this bad boy a bit on stock clocks before messing with it.

Here's my out of the box stock everything Valley run. Is this expected for a stock 970? Seems a tad on the low side.



Also, 11069 on Graphics for Fire Strike.

Do these scores seem a bit low for a 970 stock or nah?


----------



## Aluc13

The coil wine happens with every 970, some more than others. So you are fine.
As for those scores mine were around that at stock.


----------



## jlhawn

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Xoriam*
> 
> I have no idea what the VRM temps are, which is pretty ridiculous for a pretty high profile card.
> even my old crappy super low end cards had vrm temps.
> 
> you think everything would be monitored on something like a G1 gaming.


you would think so, I have never had a graphics card that had vrm sensor. I think only ASUS and MSI have them.
this is my first Gigabyte graphics card, I have always owned PNY and they didn't have the vrm sensor either.


----------



## jlhawn

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *zorphon*
> 
> Well all, got my Zotac 970 in!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Coming from a 570, this is going to be a huge upgrade.
> 
> At 100% fan usage and high FPS (in something like Furmark doughnut) I get a tiny bit of coil whine, but it isn't too terribly bad. Is this normal? It seems higher pitched than normal coil whine. Again, only at extreme FPS (which won't happen normally, especially if I turn v-sync on), and max fan.
> 
> Signed the form in first post. Awesome.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Also, ASIC of 79%! Not too shabby. Going to mess around with this bad boy a bit on stock clocks before messing with it.
> 
> Here's my out of the box stock everything Valley run. Is this expected for a stock 970? Seems a tad on the low side.
> 
> 
> 
> Also, 11069 on Graphics for Fire Strike.
> 
> Do these scores seem a bit low for a 970 stock or nah?


thats about right for straight out of the box, now you can start over clocking.
here is my score with a 1575mhz


----------



## battleaxe

Anyone having any luck with their 970 on Linux?

Mine won't work at all. Blackscreen every time. Even if I install the drivers with a GTX670 (which works fine BTW) it still blackscreens on startup. Grub2 is visible though.


----------



## Diffident

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *battleaxe*
> 
> Anyone having any luck with their 970 on Linux?
> 
> Mine won't work at all. Blackscreen every time. Even if I install the drivers with a GTX670 (which works fine BTW) it still blackscreens on startup. Grub2 is visible though.


My 970 works fine. I took my 580 out, put my new 970 in and it booted up fine....even with multiple displays.


----------



## Jixr

it was a pain to get mine working in OSX, but eventually I got it sorted out.


----------



## Xoriam

My firestrike scores.

Firestrike
Xoriam --- Xeon X5660 @ 4,4ghz --- Gigabyte GTX 970 G1 Gaming @ 1592/7650 --- 11555

http://www.3dmark.com/3dm/5315148



Firestrike Extreme
Xoriam ---- Xeon [email protected] 4,4ghz --- Gigabyte GTX 970 G1 Gaming @ 1592/7650 ---- 5947

http://www.3dmark.com/3dm/5315069



Ultra
Xoriam --- Xeon [email protected] 4,3ghz --- Gigabyte GTX 970 G1 Gaming @ 1592/7650 --- 3102



http://www.3dmark.com/3dm/5314725


----------



## Attomsk

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Xoriam*
> 
> My firestrike scores.
> 
> Firestrike
> Xoriam --- Xeon X5660 @ 4,4ghz --- Gigabyte GTX 970 G1 Gaming @ 1592/7650 --- 11555
> 
> http://www.3dmark.com/3dm/5315148


Interesting, that's basically the same graphics score that I get on my G1 gaming @ 1517Mhz / 7600Mhz

www.3dmark.com/fs/3646193


----------



## Team Grinder

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Teskin89*
> 
> I still don't get why i can go beyond 13k with my 970 with my max overclock. It seems that everybody can easily with a lower overclock than mine. I wondering if it's because i had to insert my vga to the second slot of my p8h77 V mobo and maybe i have some performance loss?


I'm assuming 13k in graphics score on firestrike? It takes 1450/7600 i think to reach 13k or might be 7800. Its already been proven in heaps of reviews that PCI-E x8 vs x16 is only like 2-3%. Unless you have it in the x4 slot and even then you should be ok with only minimal loss.


----------



## Team Grinder

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Attomsk*
> 
> Interesting, that's basically the same graphics score that I get on my G1 gaming @ 1517Mhz / 7600Mhz
> 
> www.3dmark.com/fs/3646193


http://www.3dmark.com/fs/3600938

Very similar scores. Running 1506/8000.


----------



## Xoriam

The scores changed so minimally from 1550 up to 1590 core. and even less on the memory.


----------



## AngryGoldfish

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jixr*
> 
> whats everyone seem to be averaging CO'ing on these?
> 
> I can push mine to about 1550-1575 before I start to see artifacts.


Yeah, I'm about the same. I'm currently sitting at 1550. I might try to eke out some more, but I wouldn't use it as a 24/7 overclock. I'm happy with 1550Mhz. My memory is maxing out at 1927 (7700Mhz) even with all the voltage applied.


----------



## Hequaqua

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Attomsk*
> 
> Interesting, that's basically the same graphics score that I get on my G1 gaming @ 1517Mhz / 7600Mhz
> 
> www.3dmark.com/fs/3646193


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Team Grinder*
> 
> http://www.3dmark.com/fs/3600938
> 
> Very similar scores. Running 1506/8000.


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *AngryGoldfish*
> 
> Yeah, I'm about the same. I'm currently sitting at 1550. I might try to eke out some more, but I wouldn't use it as a 24/7 overclock. I'm happy with 1550Mhz. My memory is maxing out at 1927 (7700Mhz) even with all the voltage applied.


Yea, I'm stable at 1550/8000. I score about the same on Graphics in Firestrike:

http://www.3dmark.com/3dm/5315770?

I did break 14000 once....:

http://cdn.overclock.net/6/6b/6b2814b4_14000FS.jpeg


----------



## TopicClocker

Happy new year!


----------



## battleaxe

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Diffident*
> 
> My 970 works fine. I took my 580 out, put my new 970 in and it booted up fine....even with multiple displays.


what driver version are you using?


----------



## GoldenTiger

Well well well, now that my air conditioning isn't an issue since it's winter-time and my ambient temperatures are normal again finally, this SLI 970 pair is better than ever. The 347.09 WHQL seems to have really kicked things up a notch... can't wait for MFAA support now in SLI mode!

Here's what I'm seeing and posted in an H thread tonight:

*For those wondering about 4k performance at this point in time, wonder no more.* Here's my rig running BF4 64-player multi on a demanding map as an example including settings pictured:



That's pretty much how most games look in terms of performance/settings for me







. Dial things down and drop MSAA and you could get acceptable performance on a single card, I'd imagine... but those claiming that 4K gaming isn't doable with eyecandy cranked are wrong







.


----------



## Xoriam

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *GoldenTiger*
> 
> Well well well, now that my air conditioning isn't an issue since it's winter-time and my ambient temperatures are normal again finally, this SLI 970 pair is better than ever. The 347.09 WHQL seems to have really kicked things up a notch... can't wait for MFAA support now in SLI mode!
> 
> Here's what I'm seeing and posted in an H thread tonight:
> 
> *For those wondering about 4k performance at this point in time, wonder no more.* Here's my rig running BF4 64-player multi on a demanding map as an example including settings pictured:
> 
> 
> 
> That's pretty much how most games look in terms of performance/settings for me
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> . Dial things down and drop MSAA and you could get acceptable performance on a single card, I'd imagine... but those claiming that 4K gaming isn't doable with eyecandy cranked are wrong
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> .


80 FPS average? Niceeeee. Honestly even at 1440 I turn off AA completely, it just looks more crisp IMO.
Once I get my TV I'll report about FFXIV, but so far even downsampling wasn't too much of an issue on a Single 970


----------



## xgunnas

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Xoriam*
> 
> My question is still unanswered btw guys.
> 
> Do you think my overclock on the memory might increase if i put a thermal pad on those 4 memory chips on the back of the card?


i wouldnt think so, because the memory wouldn't stop working just because it hits slightly higher temps, you can certainly try though.


----------



## zorphon

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Xoriam*
> 
> My firestrike scores.


Hmph. Idk what gives. I bumped my Zotac 970 up to 1400mhz boost clock and only getting about 11500 graphics score in Fire Strike. Does the fact it is in a PCIe 2.0 x16 slot matter at all? (I'm assuming no)

Or does another 100-150 on the clock really make a 2000 score difference?


----------



## GrimDoctor

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *zorphon*
> 
> Hmph. Idk what gives. I bumped my Zotac 970 up to 1400mhz boost clock and only getting about 11500 graphics score in Fire Strike. Does the fact it is in a PCIe 2.0 x16 slot matter at all? (I'm assuming no)
> 
> Or does another 100-150 on the clock really make a 2000 score difference?


What CPU+OC you running with that? That's a pretty good score.


----------



## jlhawn

I have been reading about low vrm usage on GTX 970 graphics card and after reading more on Nvidias forums I checked
my reported amount of vrm in DX Diag for my graphics card and fouind the same thing hundreds of 970 owners are reporting,
run dxdiag in 32bit mode and it shows 4,095mb of vrm for my gpu, run dxdiag in 64bit mode and it shows 3,645mb of vrm for my gpu.
WTH is that all about? my GTX 680 4gb vrm gpu did not show it this way nor did my 2 GTX 580's.














my point being is for users reporting game problems in games with advanced DirectX such as Metro LL
as Windows itself reports the correct amount of gpu vrm.


----------



## zorphon

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *GrimDoctor*
> 
> What CPU+OC you running with that? That's a pretty good score.


i5 2500k @ 4.3ghz, OC is up to 1400 core, still stock memory (haven't touched that yet), only had this thing a few hours so easing into the overclock.


----------



## error-id10t

Don't use this so not sure what that means except I see it's showing totally different information compared to yours, possibly because of different OS.


----------



## RaleighStClair

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jlhawn*
> 
> I have been reading about low vrm usage on GTX 970 graphics card and after reading more on Nvidias forums I checked
> my reported amount of vrm in DX Diag for my graphics card and fouind the same thing hundreds of 970 owners are reporting,
> run dxdiag in 32bit mode and it shows 4,095mb of vrm for my gpu, run dxdiag in 64bit mode and it shows 3,645mb of vrm for my gpu.
> WTH is that all about? my GTX 680 4gb vrm gpu did not show it this way nor did my 2 GTX 580's.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> my point being is for users reporting game problems in games with advanced DirectX such as Metro LL
> as Windows itself reports the correct amount of gpu vrm.


I believe this has to do with Win7 and aero features. Try with all of the aero features disabled then reboot and try. Your DXdiag looks normal.


----------



## jlhawn

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *error-id10t*
> 
> 
> 
> Don't use this so not sure what that means except I see it's showing totally different information compared to yours, possibly because of different OS.


you can run dxdiag in 32bit mode and 64bit mode, which did you select?
my pics are of both modes with 32bit mode reading correctly, I am running a 64bit operating system.


----------



## jlhawn

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *RaleighStClair*
> 
> I believe this has to do with Win7 and aero features. Try with all of the aero features disabled then reboot and try. Your DXdiag looks normal.


will do, thanks

edit: loaded windows 7 basic theme rebooted and still shows the same 3645mb

something else I just noticed, 64bit mode shows the driver as not whql (which it's not) and gives the explanation in the lower box
but 32bit mode says n/a next to whql and say's no problems found in the lower box.

oh well this has been reported for a few years now per more research with no real explanation, and I don't have any problems
so I'll just write it off as a micros**t thing.


----------



## error-id10t

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jlhawn*
> 
> you can run dxdiag in 32bit mode and 64bit mode, which did you select?
> my pics are of both modes with 32bit mode reading correctly, I am running a 64bit operating system.


I can only run dxdiag and that's it, so assume that's 64bit as it has no option to select 64bit like on yours.

Anyway, quick google shows dxdiag is all over the place and nothing to waste your time on. Look at Nvidia Control Panel and it'll show the right amount just like the other screenshot you gave. I'm little baffled as to what you think may use 4GB of vRAM though..? Obviously with my 1080p I can't get anywhere near that even with 150 resolution scaling on BF4.


----------



## Xoriam

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *zorphon*
> 
> i5 2500k @ 4.3ghz, OC is up to 1400 core, still stock memory (haven't touched that yet), only had this thing a few hours so easing into the overclock.


Yeah 1400core vs 1592core is quite a margin in a benchmark like that.
1550 vs 1592 is really only about 20-40 points extra.
If you can get up to 1500+ you'll be looking at better scores.

People with 1500 core are getting the same graphics score as I am, not quite sure whats going on there.


----------



## jlhawn

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *error-id10t*
> 
> I can only run dxdiag and that's it, so assume that's 64bit as it has no option to select 64bit like on yours.
> 
> Anyway, quick google shows dxdiag is all over the place and nothing to waste your time on. Look at Nvidia Control Panel and it'll show the right amount just like the other screenshot you gave. I'm little baffled as to what you think may use 4GB of vRAM though..? Obviously with my 1080p I can't get anywhere near that even with 150 resolution scaling on BF4.


yeah I checked and windows 8 and 8.1 does not give a 32bit mode, I wasn't too concerned I had read of user's on nvidia forums complaining that their
900 series (mostly 970) was a pile of poop and that nvidia is ripping them off on vram. I think their just a bunch of babies as my GTX 970 performs
better than any gpu I have owned, mine has performed perfect since the day I installed it Oct 6.
some user's on nvidia are reporting their getting low vrm warnings while gaming with one monitor at 1920X1080, how I don't know as I don't know of any game that needs more than 2gb of vrm.
the most any of my games use is 1.8gb of vrm. plus the only program that is reporting the 3,645mb for my gpu is dxdiag 64bit mode, every other program and
dxdiag 32bit mode show 4,096mb vrm


----------



## jlhawn

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Xoriam*
> 
> Yeah 1400core vs 1592core is quite a margin in a benchmark like that.
> 1550 vs 1592 is really only about 20-40 points extra.
> If you can get up to 1500+ you'll be looking at better scores.
> 
> People with 1500 core are getting the same graphics score as I am, not quite sure whats going on there.


my system hates Firestrike, I get a lower score than anyone with my factory 1329nhz overclock and with my 1575mhz overclock,
but with Valley 1.0 I get a better score than anyone that has posted their valley 1.0 score, (using a single 970)


----------



## zorphon

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jlhawn*
> 
> my system hates Firestrike, I get a lower score than anyone with my factory 1329nhz overclock and with my 1575mhz overclock,
> but with Valley 1.0 I get a better score than anyone that has posted their valley 1.0 score, (using a single 970)


Fair enough. I got my Zotac 970 up to a +184 MHz core and +125 MHz memory, with a custom fan profile. Just ran Fire Strike and got 9800 overall, 12500 graphics and temps never exceeded 71c. Not bad for a budget 970, and I think I might be able to push it a hair further. What's the best way to see the actual clock and memory values while under full load, since benchmarks full screen?

Also, 2600 in Valley with the same modest OC I stated above. These scores seem on par?


----------



## madorax

Palit 970 Jetstream 2nd batch. total score suck because i only use i5 2400 @ 3.6, but graphic score still better than 980 reff


----------



## jlhawn

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *zorphon*
> 
> Fair enough. I got my Zotac 970 up to a +184 MHz core and +125 MHz memory, with a custom fan profile. Just ran Fire Strike and got 9800 overall, 12500 graphics and temps never exceeded 71c. Not bad for a budget 970, and I think I might be able to push it a hair further. What's the best way to see the actual clock and memory values while under full load, since benchmarks full screen?
> 
> Also, 2600 in Valley with the same modest OC I stated above. These scores seem on par?


before I run valley I start GPU-Z and select the sensor tab, and I also have MSI Afterburner started before running Valley.
with GPU-Z you can also select the sensors to only show maximum reporting if you like.
then when you close your benchmark you can read through the reports from GPU-Z and MSI Afterburner.
this is the only way I know, someone else on here might have a better way.


----------



## GoldenTiger

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jlhawn*
> 
> before I run valley I start GPU-Z and select the sensor tab, and I also have MSI Afterburner started before running Valley.
> with GPU-Z you can also select the sensors to only show maximum reporting if you like.
> then when you close your benchmark you can read through the reports from GPU-Z and MSI Afterburner.
> this is the only way I know, someone else on here might have a better way.


I generally just leave my msi afterburner overlay running... the performance impact is extremely negligible, so it only really gets toggled off for scoreboard playing around for absolute max benching for me which I do very rarely.


----------



## zorphon

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *GoldenTiger*
> 
> I generally just leave my msi afterburner overlay running... the performance impact is extremely negligible, so it only really gets toggled off for scoreboard playing around for absolute max benching for me which I do very rarely.


Yea I tried this and it worked well.







And I just had my GPU-Z sensor data record to a log so I could look at it after, which seems to be a decent way of sifting through the data.

So with +229 core and +230 memory (like 1450mhz core and 7.4ghz or so memory) under load, I broke 10k on 3dmark overall! With a nearly 13k graphics score. Definitely my best yet. This thing overclocks pretty well, and seems to be darn stable after running valley, fire strike, and kombustor. Now to just try and see if it's game stable.

Unfortunately I think this is the highest I can go without editing the BIOS. The only thing holding these Zotac 970s back is the TDP limit. Anything over like 1450 I hit max power limit and it starts to throttle the core down. In terms of memory, I can probably get some more out of that though. I think the only way around this power limit wall I'm hitting is to edit the BIOS or flash a custom one, but I've never done that before with a GPU and I'm not sure it's worth the risk / potential warranty void in doing so. I'm happy with 1450mhz core in all honesty. Not trying to push this thing every 1 mhz I can, and for my needs even an overclock of 1400 will be more than adequate. Surprised that this 8" card with mediocre cooling / reference PCB and twin 80mm fans can pull off 1450 without breaking 72c in any benchmark. Pretty impressed with the temps on this thing to be honest. Nearly half the size of my old 570, and nearing 3 times as much power.

Happy camper!









Just need to see if I can get around this power limit thing...


----------



## DustDevil

Well I am back up and running........I did manage to keep my temps as for now under 80c on all 3 970's Something like 79-74-60 max in Valley for 30 minutes. It was getting in the upper 80's and low 90's 100% fan speed. I moved hard drives around got some static pressure fans and also higher cfm fans. All in all about 8-10c cooler running.

While playing BF4 highest temps so far has been 74c. I am basically forcing fresh air into the front of the cards. I doubt I will OC even though I would like to but at the cost of performance and noise at 1080P (which is what I currently have ......switching to 1440 later next year) just doesn't warrant an OC. Already getting ridiculous frame rates.

For those that are thinking of 3 way sli 970's I personally wouldn't do it again unless I was water cooling and or you have enough space between your cards.

I would post some picture but pretty much you all know what 3 way sli looks like.


----------



## Diffident

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *battleaxe*
> 
> what driver version are you using?


nvidia driver: 343.36
Kernel : 3.17
xorg-server : 1.16.3-1
mesa 10.3.5-1

I'm running Arch Linux.


----------



## HAL900

http://www.3dmark.com/3dm/5320717


----------



## GrimDoctor

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *HAL900*
> 
> http://www.3dmark.com/3dm/5320717


Quote:


> Time measuring inaccurate
> 
> This message indicates funny business with the system clock during benchmark run. In most cases, this means that, no, you cannot cheat in 3DMark by adjusting Windows timers during the benchmark run or otherwise tampering with the measurements done by the benchmark. If this message persists and you have not done anything out of the ordinary, it may indicate a hardware issue with the real time clock in your system or the presence of a background program that somehow twists the time-space continuum of your operating system in such a way that this anti-cheat detection is tripped.


http://www.futuremark.com/support/troubleshooting

Though it's possible this isn't the case, you've given us more evidence to the contrary in your time here.


----------



## HAL900




----------



## battleaxe

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Diffident*
> 
> nvidia driver: 343.36
> Kernel : 3.17
> xorg-server : 1.16.3-1
> mesa 10.3.5-1
> 
> I'm running Arch Linux.


Thanks +1


----------



## zorphon

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *HAL900*
> 
> Teraz wiem skad o Polakach taka opinia w swiecie


Had to run that through a translator, not sure why you couldn't just English it. Has nothing to do with you being Polish, he was just saying it repeatedly is showing in your 3DMark results that you flipped the Windows time anti-cheat measure in place, which isn't that big of a deal because it'd be nearly impossible to adjust your 3DMark scores in such a manner.

As a side note, nice Graphics score!

I need to figure out a way to increase the power limit on mine before I can push it any further. 1450 clock and 7.5ghz memory is what I'm up to on my Zotac. I can probably push memory a tad further. But the power limit is being tripped for my clock at anything above 1450


----------



## melodystyle2003

My best result so far (1600/2100Mhz), i did it few days before, perhaps can try to take it further. Still not close to other posts here with lower clocks and 500 points more on the graphics score.
http://www.3dmark.com/fs/3513250


----------



## zorphon

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *GrimDoctor*
> 
> That's not really what I was saying but I fed the troll once again and I think I'll just leave it be...the mods will come and clean up his spam again anyway.
> @zorphon nothing he posts is ever backed up so take that score with a grain of salt.


Ah. I see what you're saying now. Nevermind me









As as a side note: How can I check the manufacturer of my 970s Memory? MemoryInfo 1005 doesn't detect anything. Is there another utility that'll tell me the brand/manufacturer?

And in terms of upping the power limit: what is the difference between power limit and TDP? Which one is causing me to start throttling at 1450+ clocks on my Zotac? I got Maxwell Bios Tweaker and was comparing my stock BIOS to the GS BIOS for Zotac 970, and if I understand correctly the 6th set of values down is power limit? How can I tell what limit I'm hitting in terms of maxing out at 1450 core clock - TDP / power limit?

And why is the 4th and 5th set of values down lowered on the GameStable version of the BIOS? Basically, compare stock (left) and gamestable (right) I don't know what the differences mean per-se, even after reading the applicable thread on it. I am just curious what I can notch up a few points safely to increase whatever wall it is I'm hitting. (I think it's power limit? But it might be TDP? Power Limit maxes out at 106% in FireStorm for my Zotac)

Here's a picture of what I mean and on the power table differences. I know max is the one I'm looking at editing, but I labeled the sets to match up easily with applicable relation to question


*EDIT* And by throttling, I mean once I go above 1400-1450 mhz core clock, it starts to randomly jump the core clock down like 20 mhz periodically during valley or fire strike


----------



## MikeGR7

MikeGR7.zip 548k .zip file

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *GoldenTiger*
> 
> I generally just leave my msi afterburner overlay running... the performance impact is extremely negligible, so it only really gets toggled off for scoreboard playing around for absolute max benching for me which I do very rarely.


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Hackslash*
> 
> Haha, enjoy!
> nice to hear!


Halo everyone! Happy 2015!

I was missing in action for the last month or so.
I use the above modded BIOS for my twin G1s. I'm perfectly happy with it but i do have one unresolved issue.

Although the cards remain stable all the time, they still downclock sometimes during gaming.
I know that this happens due to small load but it's annoying because i can't achieve full framerates.
I have already enabled "force constant voltage" in AB and also selected "Prefer maximum performance" in Nvidia power settings.

While i wasn't here i saw some major steps towards even better Bios tricks like increasing PCIE power and things like that and
i wonder if anyone can unzip my current "Early State" BIOS B4, modded by friend Hackslash and do some upgrades??

Thanks to everyone that helps.


----------



## Edkiefer

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *zorphon*
> 
> Ah. I see what you're saying now. Nevermind me
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> As as a side note: How can I check the manufacturer of my 970s Memory? MemoryInfo 1005 doesn't detect anything. Is there another utility that'll tell me the brand/manufacturer?
> 
> And in terms of upping the power limit: what is the difference between power limit and TDP? Which one is causing me to start throttling at 1450+ clocks on my Zotac? I got Maxwell Bios Tweaker and was comparing my stock BIOS to the GS BIOS for Zotac 970, and if I understand correctly the 6th set of values down is power limit? How can I tell what limit I'm hitting in terms of maxing out at 1450 core clock - TDP / power limit?
> 
> And why is the 4th and 5th set of values down lowered on the GameStable version of the BIOS? Basically, compare stock (left) and gamestable (right) I don't know what the differences mean per-se, even after reading the applicable thread on it. I am just curious what I can notch up a few points safely to increase whatever wall it is I'm hitting. (I think it's power limit? But it might be TDP? Power Limit maxes out at 106% in FireStorm for my Zotac)
> 
> Here's a picture of what I mean and on the power table differences. I know max is the one I'm looking at editing, but I labeled the sets to match up easily with applicable relation to question
> 
> 
> *EDIT* And by throttling, I mean once I go above 1400-1450 mhz core clock, it starts to randomly jump the core clock down like 20 mhz periodically during valley or fire strike


Here run down

Table1 is TDP of card , max amount
Table 2 is some kind of internal wattage
table3 is PCIE slot wattage amount
Table 4 and 5 are PCIE 6 or 8pin wattage
Table6 is the power limit , used by power slider in AB or whatever app .

GS bios has higher Table4and 5 along with table6 .
not sure why TDP wasn't raised in that bios but if your staying with stock voltage table you probably be ok with 250w limit .

You have to make sure table 3+ table4+ table 5 is = or> than table 6
I recommend using MSI AB and set power limit and temp limit in monitoring tab so you can see what is happening on graph .


----------



## leakydog

I did some survey and it looks like all gtx 970 cards are not able to use more than 3.5-3.6 GB VRAM in games if you don't set any anti-aliasing or downscaling/superscalling features.

People with gtx 980 cards don't report any of these issues.


----------



## DirtySocks

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *battleaxe*
> 
> Anyone having any luck with their 970 on Linux?
> 
> Mine won't work at all. Blackscreen every time. Even if I install the drivers with a GTX670 (which works fine BTW) it still blackscreens on startup. Grub2 is visible though.


Same problem here for weeks already. Even tho i posted in my topic that i fixed it, it was only for one day it seems, lol.

If you look at Geforce forums, you'll see 46 pages of problems with these new serie cards, from Low usage, black screen, very low fps etc.
I think half of the cards are missing something lol either in hardware or software or both.

Personally; i'm waiting for a fix (if there is one coming) otherwise gonna have to return the card.

My pc boots to windows with Black Screen (i tried all drivers that support 9xx series with no luck, even Win 7 fresh install didn't help).


----------



## AngryGoldfish

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jlhawn*
> 
> yeah I checked and windows 8 and 8.1 does not give a 32bit mode, I wasn't too concerned I had read of user's on nvidia forums complaining that their
> 900 series (mostly 970) was a pile of poop and that nvidia is ripping them off on vram. I think their just a bunch of babies as my GTX 970 performs
> better than any gpu I have owned, mine has performed perfect since the day I installed it Oct 6.
> some user's on nvidia are reporting their getting low vrm warnings while gaming with one monitor at 1920X1080, how I don't know as I don't know of any game that needs more than 2gb of vrm.
> the most any of my games use is 1.8gb of vrm. plus the only program that is reporting the 3,645mb for my gpu is dxdiag 64bit mode, every other program and
> dxdiag 32bit mode show 4,096mb vrm


There are some games that benefit from more than 2GB of RAM using maximum settings, or at least it is recommended by the developers. Shadow of Mordor, AC Unity, The Evil Within, Watch Dogs all seemingly benefit from higher VRAM capacity and speeds.

We say that no game currently uses more than 2GB of VRAM, and that is generally true, but The Witcher 3, Arkham Knight, Dying Light (which reportedly recommends 16GB of system memory), Star Wars Battlefront, Battlefield Hardline, The Division, and Rainbow Six: Siege are all around the corner and may demand 3GB or more of RAM at 1080p. You never know. I'm interested in SLI and water cooling my build, so I'm looking for the best bang for your buck that will last a long time. There will be nothing worse than having the raw horsepower to play any game at max on 1080p, but being limited by VRAM and locked at that.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *zorphon*
> 
> Ah. I see what you're saying now. Nevermind me
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> As as a side note: How can I check the manufacturer of my 970s Memory? MemoryInfo 1005 doesn't detect anything. Is there another utility that'll tell me the brand/manufacturer?


To check the makers of your memory, go to GPU-Z and find "Memory Type" on the main panel. It'll say GDDR5 and the developers name, either Samsung or Hynix.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *leakydog*
> 
> I did some survey and it looks like all gtx 970 cards are not able to use more than 3.5-3.6 GB VRAM in games if you don't set any anti-aliasing or downscaling/superscalling features.
> 
> People with gtx 980 cards don't report any of these issues.


Have you got a link for this. I'd be interested in taking a gander myself.


----------



## zorphon

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *AngryGoldfish*
> 
> To check the makers of your memory, go to GPU-Z and find "Memory Type" on the main panel. It'll say GDDR5 and the developers name, either Samsung or Hynix.


All it says is GDDR5 in GPU-Z, though.


----------



## Xoriam

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *zorphon*
> 
> All it says is GDDR5 in GPU-Z, though.


You tried updating your BIOS to the newest version for that particular card?


----------



## AngryGoldfish

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *zorphon*
> 
> All it says is GDDR5 in GPU-Z, though.


That's weird. I don't know how to tell other than trying to find an insignia with a magnifying glass on the memory modules themselves. I don't even know if that will work. It's just a guess.


----------



## John Shepard

Any way to disable the throttling?
Every time my top card reaches 70c both will throttle and lower the voltage/core making my oc unstable and causing crashes.

setting the temp and power limit to 112% and 91c does nothing


----------



## GrimDoctor

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *John Shepard*
> 
> Any way to disable the throttling?
> Every time my top card reaches 70c both will throttle and lower the voltage/core making my oc unstable can causing crashes.
> 
> setting the temp and power limit to 112% and 91c does nothing


In that case best bet would be to play with your cooling/fan setup. Got any case pics? Happy to offer some advice.
I only say this because it's rare I hit 70c+ with a good fan setup.


----------



## leakydog

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *AngryGoldfish*
> 
> Have you got a link for this. I'd be interested in taking a gander myself.


I tested this myself in games MESoM, AC:U and COD:AW

here is some example from AC:U on youtube:





 - when he set SMAA you can instantly see raise in used VRAM





 - there is another video from same guy with when he set only FXAA and doesn't get through 3.6 GB VRAM all footage

example from COD:AW - 



 (only 3.4 GB VRAM used) vs gtx980 



 (full 4GB VRAM used)

COD:AW doesn't support SMAA


----------



## GrimDoctor

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *leakydog*
> 
> I tested this myself in games MESoM, AC:U and COD:AW
> 
> here is some example from AC:U on youtube:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> - when he set SMAA you can instantly see raise in used VRAM
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> - there is another video from same guy with when he set only FXAA and doesn't get through 3.6 GB VRAM all footage
> 
> example from COD:AW -
> 
> 
> 
> (only 3.4 GB VRAM used) vs gtx980
> 
> 
> 
> (full 4GB VRAM used)


I know you've posted this before, but there has also been a lot of posts showing otherwise. The fact that not every current game is utilising it needs to be considered. It's like anything really, with time, maxxing components, drivers and their interfacing progresses.


----------



## John Shepard

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *leakydog*
> 
> I did some survey and it looks like all gtx 970 cards are not able to use more than 3.5-3.6 GB VRAM in games if you don't set any anti-aliasing or downscaling/superscalling features.
> 
> People with gtx 980 cards don't report any of these issues.


not true

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *GrimDoctor*
> 
> In that case best bet would be to play with your cooling/fan setup. Got any case pics? Happy to offer some advice.
> I only say this because it's rare I hit 70c+ with a good fan setup.


will post a pic as soon as i can
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *leakydog*
> 
> I tested this myself in games MESoM, AC:U and COD:AW
> 
> here is some example from AC:U on youtube:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> - when he set SMAA you can instantly see raise in used VRAM
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> - there is another video from same guy with when he set only FXAA and doesn't get through 3.6 GB VRAM all footage
> 
> example from COD:AW -
> 
> 
> 
> (only 3.4 GB VRAM used) vs gtx980
> 
> 
> 
> (full 4GB VRAM used)
> 
> COD:AW doesn't support SMAA


running the game at 1080p with no AA on ultra
http://i.imgur.com/9wKvOm4.jpg


----------



## AngryGoldfish

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *leakydog*
> 
> I tested this myself in games MESoM, AC:U and COD:AW
> 
> here is some example from AC:U on youtube:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> - when he set SMAA you can instantly see raise in used VRAM
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> - there is another video from same guy with when he set only FXAA and doesn't get through 3.6 GB VRAM all footage
> 
> example from COD:AW -
> 
> 
> 
> (only 3.4 GB VRAM used) vs gtx980
> 
> 
> 
> (full 4GB VRAM used)
> 
> COD:AW doesn't support SMAA


Oh, I've watched those videos already the other day. I thought they were debunked? Obviously if it is true that a 970 simply cannot use 4GB of VRAM and its marketed as such, that's pretty bad, but I'd have to see definitive evidence that consistently proves it true.


----------



## leakydog

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *John Shepard*
> 
> not true
> will post a pic as soon as i can
> running the game at 1080p with no AA on ultra
> http://i.imgur.com/9wKvOm4.jpg


could you please write here your system spec? because I know one guy, who fix thix by adding another 8GB of RAM to his 8 GB (so 16 GB in summary)


----------



## John Shepard

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *GrimDoctor*
> 
> In that case best bet would be to play with your cooling/fan setup. Got any case pics? Happy to offer some advice.
> I only say this because it's rare I hit 70c+ with a good fan setup.


Here

4 intake,(2 bottom and 2 on the side)2 exhaust(200mm top,140mm rear)
At 90%+ usage the top card will exceed 70C and will start down clocking/undervolting itself causing crashes.

*edit:*
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *leakydog*
> 
> could you please write here your system spec? because I know one guy, who fix thix by adding another 8GB of RAM to his 8 GB (so 16 GB in summary)


3930k and 16GB of RAM


----------



## GrimDoctor

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *John Shepard*
> 
> Here
> 
> 4 intake,(2 bottom and 2 on the side)2 exhaust(200mm top,140mm rear)
> At 90%+ usage the top card will exceed 70C and will start down clocking/undervolting itself causing crashes.
> 
> *edit:*
> 3930k and 16GB of RAM


What is behind those 2 side fans facing the camera? Case? I can do some mucking about in inventor then.


----------



## leakydog

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *John Shepard*
> 
> Here
> 
> 4 intake,(2 bottom and 2 on the side)2 exhaust(200mm top,140mm rear)
> At 90%+ usage the top card will exceed 70C and will start down clocking/undervolting itself causing crashes.
> 
> *edit:*
> 3930k and 16GB of RAM


and your MB?


----------



## John Shepard

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *leakydog*
> 
> could you please write here your system spec? because I know one guy, who fix thix by adding another 8GB of RAM to his 8 GB (so 16 GB in summary)


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *GrimDoctor*
> 
> What is behind those 2 side fans facing the camera? Case? I can do some mucking about in inventor then.


the hdd cage
I also cleaned everything last week when i got these cards.

*edit:*
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *leakydog*
> 
> and your MB?


p9x79 deluxe


----------



## unkota

Hello. After playing Far Cry 4 six hours straight I got black screen and my PC rebooted. I never had same issue before.
Video card is MSI GTX 970 4G (bought 4 weeks ago)
PSU is Chieftect APC 850W
CPU 4770k
MB MSI Z87-G43.

Everything is working on default clock speed. Never tried overlock.
Usually I don't play heavy games. I'm playing straight for 8 months Dark Souls 2 and Team Fortress 2 on PC and never had any crashing issue there. Today I tried for the first time modern game - FC 4 and got reboot.
Drivers are .75

Do you think it might be hardware failure? I didn't even got bsod info or any bsod related info.
Is that normal behavior or something wrong with my GTX 970?


----------



## GrimDoctor

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *John Shepard*
> 
> the hdd cage
> I also cleaned everything last week when i got these cards.
> 
> *edit:*
> p9x79 deluxe


The case?


----------



## John Shepard

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *GrimDoctor*
> 
> The case?


coolermaster storm stryker


----------



## leakydog

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *John Shepard*
> 
> the hdd cage
> I also cleaned everything last week when i got these cards.
> 
> *edit:*
> p9x79 deluxe


ok thanks.


----------



## leakydog

anyone else who can try to test how much VRAM your gtx970 using in MESoM with 8GB RAM only? (without AA and native resolution)


----------



## AngryGoldfish

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *unkota*
> 
> Hello. After playing Far Cry 4 six hours straight I got black screen and my PC rebooted. I never had same issue before.
> Video card is MSI GTX 970 4G (bought 4 weeks ago)
> PSU is Chieftect APC 850W
> CPU 4770k
> MB MSI Z87-G43.
> 
> Everything is working on default clock speed. Never tried overlock.
> Usually I don't play heavy games. I'm playing straight for 8 months Dark Souls 2 and Team Fortress 2 on PC and never had any crashing issue there. Today I tried for the first time modern game - FC 4 and got reboot.
> Drivers are .75
> 
> Do you think it might be hardware failure? I didn't even got bsod info or any bsod related info.
> Is that normal behavior or something wrong with my GTX 970?


Did you check your GPU and system temps? Far Cry 4 is somewhat unstable and still needs some work to be fully stable, but six hours of it might have caused overheating if there is an issue with any of your cooling. Try updating to the newest drivers, 347.09. Download a stress testing tool like Valley and run it for 1 hour whilst checking temperatures, clock speeds and GPU usage with MSI Afterburner or GPU-Z. Make sure you are not passing 80°C and not surpassing the power limit of your card. If you are going beyond 80°C then you may have an issue with your cooling as that card should not reach that high on its own at stock. It can handle 80°C, but if it reached that with an hour of usage then it could potentially reach 90°C while under load for six hrs, which would cause a crash.

You can also check to see whether any of your other components are causing the issue. Run system tests on individual components. Run OCCT (or equivalent) for the CPU, another one for the RAM (I don't know the best one), and Valley for the GPU. Note temperatures and check with the respective manuals for their max temperatures and/or voltages.

Another security measure is to update your motherboard BIOS. This is done at your own risk as not all manufacturers recommend it. Again, check with your manuals.

And one more thing, go to your systems Event Log and find the respective crash. Sometimes that will tell you what caused it.


----------



## GrimDoctor

@John Shepard checked out the case and the options. My suggestion.

Whether there is HDDs in that front cage or not I would remove those 120mm fans facing the camera to the front. It will at least offer a little more directed flow rather than turbulent flow as well as cool any HDDs along the way. Looking at the CM website it was unclear if there was additional 120s at the front as well. Either way, fans only at the front would help turbulence issues.

Something I have tested in SLi over numerous cards in cases with more minimal fans placement options (those yours is pretty good) is to add - the dreaded







- external fan. The only pic I have at the moment isn't he clearest, I'm currently fabricating a aluminium mount that can be screw onto the case. This example used a 140mm CM Jetflo, mainly because it was black but with an enclosure won't matter.


Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!





NB: my general current setup has changed a fair bit after testing for airflow, temps, pressure but more in regards to intake/exhaust and now it's completely air cooled, no AIO.



I've ran SLi for many years for mainly for rendering apps - my PCs have always been work builds with gaming added in - though at the moment I only have a single 970 but I'm certain that will change at some point







An external fan setup has been very useful in tight SLi for me, though your gap is much wider so it's reasonably possible that it will be more effective. I know it's not everyone's cup of tea but unless you want to go water, which isn't for everyone, it's a fair and far less expensive compromise.

That'd be my initial recommendation. If I had the case I could advise more specifically but there are usually some basics that should apply to most. Hopefully it can help in some way








Let me know how it goes if possible. Trial and error is always the key...to most things hehe


----------



## John Shepard

@GrimDoctor
Thanks for the suggestions.I'll check them out.
Moving those fans at the front however will require rotating the hdd cages.It's a hassle because i have a lot of drives and it will ruin my cable management but it can be done.


----------



## GrimDoctor

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *John Shepard*
> 
> @GrimDoctor
> Thanks for the suggestions.I'll check them out.
> Moving those fans at the front however will require rotating the hdd cages.It's a hassle because i have a lot of drives and it will ruin my cable management but it can be done.


Yeah I wasn't sure about that bit, they didn't have the most detailed pics to go off on their site


----------



## leakydog

anyway "John Shepard" has to be the lucky one... look at this thread https://forums.geforce.com/default/topic/784939/geforce-900-series/heavy-stutter-shadow-of-mordor-with-ultra-hd-textures-without-reaching-4-gb-vram-usage-/1/


----------



## Pedros

Hey guys,

i bought a MSI GTX 970 but still is in the box...

I'm playing at 1600p ( but have a 1200p just in case ) ...

My question is ( i saw reviews with different conclusions ... ) is the MSI 970 good enough for 1600p or should i just spend some more and get the 980? ( i have a mini-itx mobo ).

My options are

a) keep the 970 and in case the 1600p is too much, just downgrade to a 1200p
b) keep the 1600p monitor and get the GTX980.

I have the extra Money but i'm fighting myself to spend the extra Money.

Thank you all


----------



## aka13

I don't see no point in getting a 980. Getting 2 970 is approx the same money with way better performance.


----------



## stangflyer

Originally Posted by Hackslash View Post

MikeGR7.zip 548k .zip file

minimum fan 0 % (~1000 rpm)
mem 1800
Voltage 1,3 V

there is a difference in power tables, but i dont think it makes a difference on our cards biggrin.gif
g1 is total overkill in tdp department
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MikeGR7*
> 
> OMG What kind of magic is this????
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Everything works perfect! Stable Voltage @1275mv for BOTH cards!
> Easily hit 1569 on the core no throttling at all! Also Fans are now down to 1000 rpm idle!
> I moved from stock performance of 47fps in Crysis 3 with DSR and other tricks to a whopping 60 Fps Stable
> when OC @ 1569!! I Used the B4 BIOS.
> 
> The cards sure can go further i'll test it tomorrow!
> Thank you so much! REP REP!


If I have 2 G1's in SLI both rev 1.1 with bios 84.04.28.00.4D can I use the MikeGR7 bios used here? I think this bios is for rev 1.

If I cannot can someone send or link a bios to me? I am not looking at anything crazy as far a voltage or anything. At 110% power limit mine boosts to 1480. My big problem is the dang 34% fans.

Stability, noise are the two big considerations for me.

Thank you!!!


----------



## zorphon

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Xoriam*
> 
> You tried updating your BIOS to the newest version for that particular card?


Yea I have the latest stock BIOS from 10/24/14 for Zotac 970. I'm not confident enough with flashing new BIOS updates that aren't manufacturer/official BIOS because I haven't done it before on a GPU. However, with my huge power limit wall issue at barely above stock clocks, I might just have to...

Does it void warranty to modify my BIOS and flash stock one with new values, or to use a custom one on OCN? Like there's a GameStable custom BIOS for my 970 in the flash thread, I just don't know enough about it to feel confident doing that.

Does it damage the card/shorten life span, or void warranty? I sent in a support ticket to Zotac but it'll probably be a few hours/day before I get a response. I really wish my card had dual BIOS, it would make me more comfortable about it. Haha

*EDIT* Also is it normal to be constantly hitting "LIM: 1" for power limit? Like I found a decent OC at 1450mhz that is both bench and game stable on stock voltage/BIOS, but it constantly hits LIM:1 for power limit and stays at like 104-107% power (106% being the highest with this BIOS, as soon as it goes over it jumps down to 105-106%).

It's not really downclocking more than a few MHz, so is it still normal/safe to be constantly at the limit threshold?


----------



## AngryGoldfish

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *leakydog*
> 
> anyway "John Shepard" has to be the lucky one... look at this thread https://forums.geforce.com/default/topic/784939/geforce-900-series/heavy-stutter-shadow-of-mordor-with-ultra-hd-textures-without-reaching-4-gb-vram-usage-/1/


That is concerning. I might try running MSI Kombustor to see if my system fails during the 3GB test.

It seems that a few more people experiencing this than those who are not, but that it is not a true testament to the general populous. It could be an isolated driver issue or game bug. I did a little Googling and found little to suggest that others were experiencing the same weird phenomenon. The Gefore thread is about the only one I could find.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Pedros*
> 
> Hey guys,
> 
> i bought a MSI GTX 970 but still is in the box...
> 
> I'm playing at 1600p ( but have a 1200p just in case ) ...
> 
> My question is ( i saw reviews with different conclusions ... ) is the MSI 970 good enough for 1600p or should i just spend some more and get the 980? ( i have a mini-itx mobo ).
> 
> My options are
> 
> a) keep the 970 and in case the 1600p is too much, just downgrade to a 1200p
> b) keep the 1600p monitor and get the GTX980.
> 
> I have the extra Money but i'm fighting myself to spend the extra Money.
> 
> Thank you all


The 970 is good enough for 1600p, but it's not ideal and probably won't last long. A 980 is not that much better either and will only be marginally better down the road. I'd suggest two 970's for 1600p. Or you could use your 970 for now, either at 1600p or 1200p, and then invest in a brand-new card when AMD comes out with the 20nm architecture or when the 980ti is released. You could quite easily sell the 970 for a decent chunk of change when you do upgrade.


----------



## leakydog

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *AngryGoldfish*
> 
> That is concerning. I might try running MSI Kombustor to see if my system fails during the 3GB test.
> 
> It seems that a few more people experiencing this than those who are not, but that it is not a true testament to the general populous. It could be an isolated driver issue or game bug. I did a little Googling and found little to suggest that others were experiencing the same weird phenomenon. The Gefore thread is about the only one I could find.
> .


There are more people on czech speaking forum, where we are trying to find reasons for this weirdness with VRAM. I tried 344.65 driver (DDU used) and it was the same...


----------



## Xoriam

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *zorphon*
> 
> Yea I have the latest stock BIOS from 10/24/14 for Zotac 970. I'm not confident enough with flashing new BIOS updates that aren't manufacturer/official BIOS because I haven't done it before on a GPU. However, with my huge power limit wall issue at barely above stock clocks, I might just have to...
> 
> Does it void warranty to modify my BIOS and flash stock one with new values, or to use a custom one on OCN? Like there's a GameStable custom BIOS for my 970 in the flash thread, I just don't know enough about it to feel confident doing that.
> 
> Does it damage the card/shorten life span, or void warranty? I sent in a support ticket to Zotac but it'll probably be a few hours/day before I get a response. I really wish my card had dual BIOS, it would make me more comfortable about it. Haha
> 
> *EDIT* Also is it normal to be constantly hitting "LIM: 1" for power limit? Like I found a decent OC at 1450mhz that is both bench and game stable on stock voltage/BIOS, but it constantly hits LIM:1 for power limit and stays at like 104-107% power (106% being the highest with this BIOS, as soon as it goes over it jumps down to 105-106%).
> 
> It's not really downclocking more than a few MHz, so is it still normal/safe to be constantly at the limit threshold?


I'd reccomend saving your current OFFCiAL BIOS, and modding it with the values from the one created for your card.
It's always safest to use official bios that you personally mod.
Check all the values in all the tabs, and change them.
Unless you're looking at horrible temps, you really don't need to worry about hurting the card at all.

All you'll technically be doing in the end is increasing the powerlimit, and more access to voltage.
Just make sure to keep a copy of the original BIOS.


----------



## AngryGoldfish

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *leakydog*
> 
> There are more people on czech speaking forum, where we are trying to find reasons for this weirdness with VRAM. I tried 344.65 driver (DDU used) and it was the same...


Has anyone tried contacting Nvidia?


----------



## GrimDoctor

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *leakydog*
> 
> There are more people on czech speaking forum, where we are trying to find reasons for this weirdness with VRAM. I tried 344.65 driver (DDU used) and it was the same...


So now it's with an outdated driver? Wasn't that suggested as one of the possible issues?


----------



## leakydog

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *GrimDoctor*
> 
> So now it's with an outdated driver? Wasn't that suggested as one of the possible issues?


No.... I am using 347.09 WHQL of course, but I tried 344.65 if there is same behavior
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *AngryGoldfish*
> 
> Has anyone tried contacting Nvidia?


not yet


----------



## Attomsk

Is there a way to get my Gigabyte G1 to stop throttling at 65C? My card hovers around 60-65C when overclocked and it keeps bouncing between 1504 and 1517 MHz on core due to the bizzare 65C throttling. Both the voltage and core speed are lowering slightly when this happens. I have tried changing power level/temp priority but that doesn't seem to do it. Keeping the card below 65C at all times requires too much fan speed for my liking.


----------



## zorphon

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Attomsk*
> 
> Is there a way to get my Gigabyte G1 to stop throttling at 65C? My card hovers around 60-65C when overclocked and it keeps bouncing between 1504 and 1517 MHz on core due to the bizzare 65C throttling. Both the voltage and core speed are lowering slightly when this happens. I have tried changing power level/temp priority but that doesn't seem to do it. Keeping the card below 65C at all times requires too much fan speed for my liking.


I may definitely be wrong, so take this with a grain of salt, but is it perhaps a TDP wall or something you are hitting, and not the power limit one? I don't think the temperature itself will start to throttle anything, err, rather, at that temperature it shouldn't be doing that at all.


----------



## NCSUZoSo

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Attomsk*
> 
> Is there a way to get my Gigabyte G1 to stop throttling at 65C? My card hovers around 60-65C when overclocked and it keeps bouncing between 1504 and 1517 MHz on core due to the bizzare 65C throttling. Both the voltage and core speed are lowering slightly when this happens. I have tried changing power level/temp priority but that doesn't seem to do it. Keeping the card below 65C at all times requires too much fan speed for my liking.


Flash a custom BIOS: http://www.overclock.net/t/1517316/extract-and-flash-gtx-970-and-980-firmware-zosons-h2o-and-air-custom-bios

You can change the temp in Maxwell II BIOS Tweaker and I am sure they did in the multiple custom BIOS available for your card.


----------



## zorphon

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Xoriam*
> 
> I'd reccomend saving your current OFFCiAL BIOS, and modding it with the values from the one created for your card.
> It's always safest to use official bios that you personally mod.
> Check all the values in all the tabs, and change them.
> Unless you're looking at horrible temps, you really don't need to worry about hurting the card at all.
> 
> All you'll technically be doing in the end is increasing the powerlimit, and more access to voltage.
> Just make sure to keep a copy of the original BIOS.


Yea that's kind of what I thought. I'll just take the Zotac 970 GameStable one posted on here and compare, and save a copy of the modifies official BIOS with those new values, and flash that.

However, I don't really need a full unlocked max power per rail BIOS, just want to increase the power limit like 10-15%, nothing major. I don't really know how to go about doing that, and I know I have to make some of the tables add up to equal or greater than the power limit watts. I've never really encountered a power limit wall on a GPU before, and never done a BIOS mod so all this is new to me. Only walls I've hit in the past were voltage (which were unlocked on my past cards so that wasn't a problem as I just adjusted in Afterburner), and temp. This is a bit new to me and uncomfortable territory at first.

One thing I just want to make sure on, in terms of the power limit if Afterburner is constantly showing it at '1' as the value of LIM (read: power limit), is that alright? It's not throttling much, it's staying at the clocks I set, but it's constantly at 106% power, and LIM:1 is the value of the power limit almost constantly. Is that fine/normal? I tried to find an answer through some googling/forum search, but couldn't really find an answer.

*EDIT* Am I even right in thinking this is a power limit wall, is it maybe a stock voltage wall that I'm experiencing? How would I go about differentiating the two? More than likely it's both, but the power limit seems to be the more pressing issue as it's only like... 150 watts or something like that on this stock BIOS.


----------



## Attomsk

Just ran a valley benchmark. Highest temp 65C, lowest clock 1504.5. highest clock 1517. Max Power consumption 86.6%.

However, I never paid attention to this graph: PerfCap Reason. Whenever it downclocks the PerfCap Reason is VRel. Whenever its running normal its VRel, VOp


----------



## Xoriam

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *zorphon*
> 
> Yea that's kind of what I thought. I'll just take the Zotac 970 GameStable one posted on here and compare, and save a copy of the modifies official BIOS with those new values, and flash that.
> 
> However, I don't really need a full unlocked max power per rail BIOS, just want to increase the power limit like 10-15%, nothing major. I don't really know how to go about doing that, and I know I have to make some of the tables add up to equal or greater than the power limit watts. I've never really encountered a power limit wall on a GPU before, and never done a BIOS mod so all this is new to me. Only walls I've hit in the past were voltage (which were unlocked on my past cards so that wasn't a problem as I just adjusted in Afterburner), and temp. This is a bit new to me and uncomfortable territory at first.
> 
> One thing I just want to make sure on, in terms of the power limit if Afterburner is constantly showing it at '1' as the value of LIM (read: power limit), is that alright? It's not throttling much, it's staying at the clocks I set, but it's constantly at 106% power, and LIM:1 is the value of the power limit almost constantly. Is that fine/normal? I tried to find an answer through some googling/forum search, but couldn't really find an answer.
> 
> *EDIT* Am I even right in thinking this is a power limit wall, is it maybe a stock voltage wall that I'm experiencing? How would I go about differentiating the two? More than likely it's both, but the power limit seems to be the more pressing issue as it's only like... 150 watts or something like that on this stock BIOS.


Even if you increase your max TDP balls to the wall style it's not going to effect how much power you're actually using.
For example my card while gaming is always around 50% power limit, in benches it hits max 81%, this is because G1 gaming has a high stock TDP, the card is pretty efficiant.

Really, just follow the bios values set. all they do is increase the maximum you are allowed to use, not your "stock" setting.
You're essentially just getting more "overhead"


----------



## zorphon

Here's an image of what I mean for my power limit. Using the 3D+ preset (then modify overclock accordingly) trick with FireStorm, I can boost my power limit from 106% to 110% on stock BIOS. This is a screenshot of a custom valley run with a smaller window so I could fit my monitoring stuff on the same screenshot. Is my problem definitely the power limit wall in this case?



Here's a fullscreen 1920x1080 screenshot of the same thing on imgur if the above is too small:
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Xoriam*
> 
> Even if you increase your max TDP balls to the wall style it's not going to effect how much power you're actually using.
> For example my card while gaming is always around 50% power limit, in benches it hits max 81%, this is because G1 gaming has a high stock TDP, the card is pretty efficiant.
> 
> Really, just follow the bios values set. all they do is increase the maximum you are allowed to use, not your "stock" setting.
> You're essentially just getting more "overhead"


Ah. I see what you're saying. I apologize for my beginner-ness.


----------



## Xoriam

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *zorphon*
> 
> Here's an image of what I mean for my power limit. Using the 3D+ preset (then modify overclock accordingly) trick with FireStorm, I can boost my power limit from 106% to 110% on stock BIOS. This is a screenshot of a custom valley run with a smaller window so I could fit my monitoring stuff on the same screenshot. Is my problem definitely the power limit wall in this case?
> 
> 
> 
> Here's a fullscreen 1920x1080 screenshot of the same thing on imgur if the above is too small: pic
> Ah. I see what you're saying. I apologize for my beginner-ness.


Your card obviously has a really extremely low stock max TDP setting, just do like I said in my previous post.


----------



## zorphon

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Xoriam*
> 
> Your card obviously has a really extremely low stock max TDP setting, just do like I said in my previous post.


Alrighty. Yea I kind of got that from your previous post, I posted around the same time you did so I apologize for doubling up on this question so much. I appreciate your replies though!


----------



## PalominoCreek

I'm so confused about this whole TDP/ power limit thing. Could someone explain it to me? Someone already explained throttling in this thread but I can't understand why does this guy's card won't go over 65C for example.


----------



## Xoriam

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *PalominoCreek*
> 
> I'm so confused about this whole TDP/ power limit thing. Could someone explain it to me? Someone already explained throttling in this thread but I can't understand why does this guy's card won't go over 65C for example.


TDP is connected to the power limit.

If you reach the maxiumum allowed power, your card will begin to throttle or crash.
You can increase the alotted watts via bios modding, allowing you to increase the overhead.


----------



## zorphon

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Xoriam*
> 
> TDP is connected to the power limit.
> 
> If you reach the maxiumum allowed power, your card will begin to throttle or crash.
> You can increase the alotted watts via bios modding, allowing you to increase the overhead.


Probably a dumb/noob question, but what is the difference between TDP and Power Limit, or are they very closely related in terms of wattage limits for your graphics card to draw?


----------



## Xoriam

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *zorphon*
> 
> Probably a dumb/noob question, but what is the difference between TDP and Power Limit, or are they very closely related in terms of wattage limits for your graphics card to draw?


They are the same thing.

TDP is the watts. Power Limit is the slider.


----------



## Pedros

Thank you all for the answers ... so basically for 1600p the best thing is to go SLI or, in my case, just keep the 970 ... because not even a single 980 will do the trick right?


----------



## AngryGoldfish

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Pedros*
> 
> Thank you all for the answers ... so basically for 1600p the best thing is to go SLI or, in my case, just keep the 970 ... because not even a single 980 will do the trick right?


That's MY opinion, yes. But I'm a picky snob, soooooooo...









In all seriousness, what kind of games are you hoping to play? How long are you hoping to keep the same setup? Are you addicted to maxing out everything you can save for anti-aliasing? Will your 970's be sandwiched together or will they be spaced apart? Do you have ample cooling for SLI? Will you be able to afford a 980ti even after selling a 970? Do you have a power supply good enough? Are you loyal to Nvidia and don't like AMD's software support? That's the kinda shizzle I'd be thinking about, if you're not already.

I hope that's not patronizing, but it's what I'd be asking myself.


----------



## Pedros

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *AngryGoldfish*
> 
> That's MY opinion, yes. But I'm a picky snob, soooooooo...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> In all seriousness, what kind of games are you hoping to play? How long are you hoping to keep the same setup? Are you addicted to maxing out everything you can save for anti-aliasing? Will your 970's be sandwiched together or will they be spaced apart? Do you have ample cooling for SLI? Will you be able to afford a 980ti even after selling a 970? Do you have a power supply good enough? Are you loyal to Nvidia and don't like AMD's software support? That's the kinda shizzle I'd be thinking about, if you're not already.
> 
> I hope that's not patronizing, but it's what I'd be asking myself.


Basically, i have the budget for both 980 or 970 ... but what i'm thinking more and more is that, if not even a 980 will do the trick to play games ( the most demanding game will be BF4 ) for some time without any worries, the best thing is keep this ( it was a upgrade from a 760 ... ) and when the next gen of gpus come out i'll do the upgrade.

But yeah, i'm not crazy about maxing out everything ...

and since i have a 250D i'm just limited to 1 gpu ...


----------



## aka13

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Pedros*
> 
> Basically, i have the budget for both 980 or 970 ... but what i'm thinking more and more is that, if not even a 980 will do the trick to play games ( the most demanding game will be BF4 ) for some time without any worries, the best thing is keep this ( it was a upgrade from a 760 ... ) and when the next gen of gpus come out i'll do the upgrade.
> 
> But yeah, i'm not crazy about maxing out everything ...
> 
> and since i have a 250D i'm just limited to 1 gpu ...


Not even a next gen GPU will propably be "enough". There still is no magic involved in any sort of next-gen stuff. 980 is overpriced, and in stock clocks only 10% better than the 970. Stay with the 970 for half a year, if you feel the urge to get upgrades, you can get a second 970 for much cheaper at that time.


----------



## AngryGoldfish

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Pedros*
> 
> Basically, i have the budget for both 980 or 970 ... but what i'm thinking more and more is that, if not even a 980 will do the trick to play games ( the most demanding game will be BF4 ) for some time without any worries, the best thing is keep this ( it was a upgrade from a 760 ... ) and when the next gen of gpus come out i'll do the upgrade.
> 
> But yeah, i'm not crazy about maxing out everything ...
> 
> and since i have a 250D i'm just limited to 1 gpu ...


A 980 will get you very playable frame rates at 1600 with BF4 on Ultra. They'll even be competitive. BF4 is not that hard to run, to be honest, compared to other titles and predictably the new ones coming out in 2015. That's where it'll suffer slightly. If you're not fussed about the most intensive 'next-gen' games-which Hardline could well be-then a 980 will be fine.

However, if you're up for the idea of buying a new card in the future, I'd recommend using the 970 at 1600p for now and being happy with 60FPS for a few months and then getting that 390X or 980ti when and if they're an affordable option. Or another option would be to wait until those new cards are released, see if they're actually worth the asking price, and compare it against buying a second 970 at a reduced price. Again, make sure your system is set up for SLI, but that could be another route to take. Save your money now as one 970 is enough for BF4 at 1600 and pick up the second 970 when the prices drop.


----------



## MikeGR7

Halo everyone! I was missing in action for the
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MikeGR7*
> 
> MikeGR7.zip 548k .zip file
> 
> 
> Halo everyone! Happy 2015!
> 
> I was missing in action for the last month or so.
> I use the above modded BIOS for my twin G1s. I'm perfectly happy with it but i do have one unresolved issue.
> 
> Although the cards remain stable all the time, they still downclock sometimes during gaming.
> I know that this happens due to small load but it's annoying because i can't achieve full framerates.
> I have already enabled "force constant voltage" in AB and also selected "Prefer maximum performance" in Nvidia power settings.
> 
> While i wasn't here i saw some major steps towards even better Bios tricks like increasing PCIE power and things like that and
> i wonder if anyone can unzip my current "Early State" BIOS B4, modded by friend Hackslash and do some upgrades??
> 
> Thanks to everyone that helps.


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *stangflyer*
> 
> Originally Posted by Hackslash View Post
> 
> MikeGR7.zip 548k .zip file
> 
> minimum fan 0 % (~1000 rpm)
> mem 1800
> Voltage 1,3 V
> 
> there is a difference in power tables, but i dont think it makes a difference on our cards biggrin.gif
> g1 is total overkill in tdp department
> If I have 2 G1's in SLI both rev 1.1 with bios 84.04.28.00.4D can I use the MikeGR7 bios used here? I think this bios is for rev 1.
> 
> If I cannot can someone send or link a bios to me? I am not looking at anything crazy as far a voltage or anything. At 110% power limit mine boosts to 1480. My big problem is the dang 34% fans.
> 
> Stability, noise are the two big considerations for me.
> 
> Thank you!!!


@stangflyer: Well as you can see my friend i got no reply for my above request for help to improve this excellent modded bios for G1s.
What i can tell you for sure is that the B4 bios is indeed for Rev 1.0 cards and i wouldn't risk flashing it on Rev1.1 cards.
My suggestion is Post it a .zip with your version and ask kindly for help.
Seems all the big modders are off gaming lol!

@Everyone else: I do have the 3.5GB VRAM wall also playing ME SoM. I use 16GB Ram with Win8.1. Latest drivers + Afterburner.
I also attached a pick of my system.

MikeGR7.zip 548k .zip file


----------



## Edkiefer

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *zorphon*
> 
> Yea that's kind of what I thought. I'll just take the Zotac 970 GameStable one posted on here and compare, and save a copy of the modifies official BIOS with those new values, and flash that.
> 
> However, I don't really need a full unlocked max power per rail BIOS, just want to increase the power limit like 10-15%, nothing major. I don't really know how to go about doing that, and I know I have to make some of the tables add up to equal or greater than the power limit watts. I've never really encountered a power limit wall on a GPU before, and never done a BIOS mod so all this is new to me. Only walls I've hit in the past were voltage (which were unlocked on my past cards so that wasn't a problem as I just adjusted in Afterburner), and temp. This is a bit new to me and uncomfortable territory at first.
> 
> One thing I just want to make sure on, in terms of the power limit if Afterburner is constantly showing it at '1' as the value of LIM (read: power limit), is that alright? It's not throttling much, it's staying at the clocks I set, but it's constantly at 106% power, and LIM:1 is the value of the power limit almost constantly. Is that fine/normal? I tried to find an answer through some googling/forum search, but couldn't really find an answer.
> 
> *EDIT* Am I even right in thinking this is a power limit wall, is it maybe a stock voltage wall that I'm experiencing? How would I go about differentiating the two? More than likely it's both, but the power limit seems to be the more pressing issue as it's only like... 150 watts or something like that on this stock BIOS.


You posted the power limits before of stock bios, it was very limited .
I think it was max 196w or something .
either post the values again and I give you safe numbers to enter or I can mod it if you like .
best for you to do it so you learn though .


----------



## Edkiefer

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Attomsk*
> 
> Is there a way to get my Gigabyte G1 to stop throttling at 65C? My card hovers around 60-65C when overclocked and it keeps bouncing between 1504 and 1517 MHz on core due to the bizzare 65C throttling. Both the voltage and core speed are lowering slightly when this happens. I have tried changing power level/temp priority but that doesn't seem to do it. Keeping the card below 65C at all times requires too much fan speed for my liking.


This is one limit you can't get around AFAIK , just make custom profile for fan so it stays below 65c, shouldn't be hard with G1 , Msi gaming or Asus strike , all have good cooling .


----------



## zorphon

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Edkiefer*
> 
> You posted the power limits before of stock bios, it was very limited .
> I think it was max 196w or something .
> either post the values again and I give you safe numbers to enter or I can mod it if you like .
> best for you to do it so you learn though .


Are you referring to this image?



*EDIT* I should be able to do this just fine on my own, I just am having some internal mental turmoil as to if I want to flash a modified BIOS onto my week old GPU, potentially voiding warranty. Haha. Even though I know it's pretty safe


----------



## Edkiefer

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *zorphon*
> 
> Are you referring to this image?
> 
> 
> 
> *EDIT* I should be able to do this just fine on my own, I just am having some internal mental turmoil as to if I want to flash a modified BIOS onto my week old GPU, potentially voiding warranty. Haha. Even though I know it's pretty safe


Yes, that is terrible power limit .

here, this is very safe
table1 def and max =250000
table4 and 5 def and max 105000
table6 def 220000 max 250000

I take it this card has 2 6pin PCIe plugs ?

If you don't want to raise the rails at all . then your limited to this
table1 def =215000 , max =225000
table6 def =200000 , max =225000


----------



## zorphon

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Edkiefer*
> 
> Yes, that is terrible power limit .
> 
> here, this is very safe
> table1 def and max =250000
> table4 and 5 def and max 105000
> table6 def 220000 max 250000
> 
> I take it this card has 2 6pin PCIe plugs ?
> 
> If you don't want to raise the rails at all . then your limited to this
> table1 def =215000 , max =225000
> table6 def =200000 , max =225000


Yes, two 6pin connectors.

Alright, I think I might give those values a shot.

In terms of modifying anything else in the bios tweaker, do I need to change anything out of power table to other than just to fix my TDP wall problem? Or should I be modifying the voltage table as well?

Here's the difference in voltage table from stock BIOS to zotac GSv1 bios:


*edit* Also, how do you determine def values?


----------



## Edkiefer

well you are still limited on power side if you try those max voltage values of GSv1.

you won't be with your stock bios voltages , what I might do is enter what MSI and G1 use, which gives slight increase w/o modifing the clock voltage tables below .

here example
top slider =1262.5 -1262.5
second slider 1175.0- 1225.0
third slider
1212.5 - 1262.5
slider 4,5 and 6 make max 1600.0
thats is assuming the rest is same ,which I haven't seen card yet with modded lower table . but check anyway .

Edit: I looked at Zotac bios voltage table and while its not same as MSI and G1 etc it is same in important clocks, they kept lower clock voltages high , so what i posted above should work fine AFAIK .


----------



## HAL900

http://www.3dmark.com/3dm/5327057
NEW


----------



## Team Grinder

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *zorphon*
> 
> Alrighty. Yea I kind of got that from your previous post, I posted around the same time you did so I apologize for doubling up on this question so much. I appreciate your replies though!


65° is probably the thermal limit for the voltage you are showing which is 1.1250v.
Are you able to send through your stock bios? I will have a look at when I get back from work. The voltage limit needs to be raised a little bit. No promises that I can get it working but will try my absolute best.


----------



## SenseiGhostly

Is there a program that I can use that let's me see my GPU and CPU temps ingame? If so can you link me the download to it?


----------



## unkota

Update to my previous post

I left my PC in Valley benchmark for six hours and no crashing or reboots.
Temp was 67 *C max.

But earlier I got black screen and reboot in FC4. I don't know what to do, because I don't overclock.


----------



## battleaxe

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SenseiGhostly*
> 
> Is there a program that I can use that let's me see my GPU and CPU temps ingame? If so can you link me the download to it?


MSI Afterburner. Then enable the OSD (on screen display) via the settings tab. Pretty self explanatory from there.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *unkota*
> 
> Hello. After playing Far Cry 4 six hours straight I got black screen and my PC rebooted. I never had same issue before.
> Video card is MSI GTX 970 4G (bought 4 weeks ago)
> PSU is Chieftect APC 850W
> CPU 4770k
> MB MSI Z87-G43.
> 
> Everything is working on default clock speed. Never tried overlock.
> Usually I don't play heavy games. I'm playing straight for 8 months Dark Souls 2 and Team Fortress 2 on PC and never had any crashing issue there. Today I tried for the first time modern game - FC 4 and got reboot.
> Drivers are .75
> 
> Do you think it might be hardware failure? I didn't even got bsod info or any bsod related info.
> Is that normal behavior or something wrong with my GTX 970?


I wouldn't use FC4 to determine a cards' stability. That game is still a bit flake TBH. Yes, it works pretty well, better by far than it did at launch, but still its a bit new to base a decision off of it. Try a more seasoned title to determine stability on your cards.


----------



## GoldenTiger

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *AngryGoldfish*
> 
> Oh, I've watched those videos already the other day. I thought they were debunked? Obviously if it is true that a 970 simply cannot use 4GB of VRAM and its marketed as such, that's pretty bad, but I'd have to see definitive evidence that consistently proves it true.


Hahahaha, leakydog first tried claiming that the cards don't even physically have 4gb. It's just some crazy imaginary thing he's chasing around....


----------



## jlhawn

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *unkota*
> 
> Update to my previous post
> 
> I left my PC in Valley benchmark for six hours and no crashing or reboots.
> Temp was 67 *C max.
> 
> But earlier I got black screen and reboot in FC4. I don't know what to do, because I don't overclock.


happens to lots of user's running FC4, either NVidia or the game devs or both need to figure it out.
overclocked or not on just about any gpu the graphics driver will TDR while running FC4 for over half of the game owners.


----------



## jlhawn

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *GoldenTiger*
> 
> Hahahaha, leakydog first tried claiming that the cards don't even physically have 4gb. It's just some crazy imaginary thing he's chasing around....


Exactly.


----------



## leakydog

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MikeGR7*
> 
> @Everyone else: I do have the 3.5GB VRAM wall also playing ME SoM. I use 16GB Ram with Win8.1. Latest drivers + Afterburner.
> I also attached a pick of my system.
> 
> MikeGR7.zip 548k .zip file


Thanks for evidence. I suppose you tested it with ULTRA textures, right?

I know it doesn't look very important, but I know only 2 people with gtx970 without VRAM cap issue in games atm.

GoldenTiger and jlhawn: There are people with and without this VRAM cap at 3.5-3.6 GB (without SMAA and downscaling) and I want to know reasons for it.


----------



## Xoriam

Hmmm, I'm getting curious as too how far the prices on these cards are going to drop and when they will.

What do you guys predict?


----------



## unkota

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jlhawn*
> 
> happens to lots of user's running FC4, either NVidia or the game devs or both need to figure it out.
> overclocked or not on just about any gpu the graphics driver will TDR while running FC4 for over half of the
> game owners.


But TDR is different than Black Screen and reboot. Shouldn't I worry about it?


----------



## jlhawn

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Xoriam*
> 
> Hmmm, I'm getting curious as too how far the prices on these cards are going to drop and when they will.
> 
> What do you guys predict?


might see something in Feb as per rumors NVidia is releasing 960 and 960ti.


----------



## Edkiefer

I doubt you see prices drop, when 960/960ti comes out .
Unless AMD releases something real competitive ,even then it be slim in short term .


----------



## jlhawn

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *unkota*
> 
> But TDR is different than Black Screen and reboot. Shouldn't I worry about it?


black screen with game sound still running is TDR, but the entire system rebooting is something different, sorry I misread that part.
what you can do is connect a digital multi meter to a spare sata power connector from your power supply and watch what your 12v
does when it reboots, could be power supply issue. this is how I figured out years ago that my 950w psu was failing and could not provide
the proper power to 2 GTX 580's in sli, my 12v to the gpu's would drop off under gaming load after a couple hours but not during a benchmark.
games are better for testing for issues than a benchmark.


----------



## MikeGR7

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *leakydog*
> 
> Thanks for evidence. I suppose you tested it with ULTRA textures, right?
> 
> I know it doesn't look very important, but I know only 2 people with gtx970 without VRAM cap issue in games atm.
> 
> GoldenTiger and jlhawn: There are people with and without this VRAM cap at 3.5-3.6 GB (without SMAA and downscaling) and I want to know reasons for it.


Yes ultra textures of course. I also use fxaa from NVCP.Haven't notice the vram usage problem in other games but will test it ASAP.
Sounds like huge issue if true, at least to me because i already feel restricted with 4GB....


----------



## Mustang7302

Did some tinkering around this evening with my system to see what is capable of with the 970 replacing my old 560 and on the newer 3DMark software.

Intel i5 3570K @ 4.6Ghz
Corsair H110 Sealed CPU Cooler
ASRock Z77 Extreme4 Motherboard
Kingston Hyper-X 2x 4GB DDR3-1600 CAS 9
EVGA GTX 970 Superclocked (Samsung Memory)



Validation: http://www.3dmark.com/3dm/5329205?

Even with 110% power limit and throwing as much voltage at the GPU as MSI Afterburner would let me, the GPU just did not want to go above 1466Mhz without crashing the driver. I noted though that the power limit level was floating around 108-110% while the benchmark was running; I wonder if the driver is crashing as soon as it tries to exceed the 110% barrier? I put in a custom fan profile to try to keep the temps below 60*C, and I believe the highest I have seen yet was only 58*C.


----------



## zorphon

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Team Grinder*
> 
> 65° is probably the thermal limit for the voltage you are showing which is 1.1250v.
> Are you able to send through your stock bios? I will have a look at when I get back from work. The voltage limit needs to be raised a little bit. No promises that I can get it working but will try my absolute best.


Yea, here is the current stock BIOS. Sorry, didn't see this post until now.

ZorphStockZotac970BIOS.zip 136k .zip file


----------



## aka13

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Xoriam*
> 
> Hmmm, I'm getting curious as too how far the prices on these cards are going to drop and when they will.
> 
> What do you guys predict?


Well, depends on how fast new cards come out. I predict a 100 Euro drop in the next few months. Same went for the 780s, and other cards.


----------



## Edkiefer

The 980's will probably drop when GM200 comes out but IMO 970 won't, at least for many months .


----------



## Team Grinder

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *zorphon*
> 
> Yea, here is the current stock BIOS. Sorry, didn't see this post until now.
> 
> ZorphStockZotac970BIOS.zip 136k .zip file


Try this. Hopefully it works . Let me know.

zotac970modbios.zip 866k .zip file


----------



## xtgmta

Going from a Mobile GPU (Nvidia 765M) to a Desktop GPU GTX 970, such a big difference!!!


----------



## Woundingchaney

Had a quick question guys.

Im running 970s in SLI and I need a HDMI 2.0 cable to connect to my 4k television. I was hoping someone could link me to one as a lot of what Im seeing on the net is cables that are stated to being the newest standard but aren't capable of running [email protected]


----------



## zorphon

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Team Grinder*
> 
> Try this. Hopefully it works . Let me know.
> 
> zotac970modbios.zip 866k .zip file


Hmm, unless I am doing something wrong, I think you might have attached an incorrect modded bios. It appears to be stock voltage and stock power options as well, same TDP wattage as stock?


----------



## Hequaqua

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Woundingchaney*
> 
> Had a quick question guys.
> 
> Im running 970s in SLI and I need a HDMI 2.0 cable to connect to my 4k television. I was hoping someone could link me to one as a lot of what Im seeing on the net is cables that are stated to being the newest standard but aren't capable of running [email protected]


This one says it's HDMI 2.0 and will run [email protected]

http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16886929048&cm_re=hdmi_2.0_cable-_-86-929-048-_-Product


----------



## Edkiefer

ZorphStockZotac970BIOS.zip 273k .zip file

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *zorphon*
> 
> Hmm, unless I am doing something wrong, I think you might have attached an incorrect modded bios. It appears to be stock voltage and stock power options as well, same TDP wattage as stock?


If you want to look at this one, it goes with my other posts .
basically 250w power limit , added only 20w to the two 6pin rail and on voltage give you up to 1.256 or so, about 2 steps over stock I would guess .


----------



## John Shepard

This damn throttling is driving me crazy.I am so sick of it.Why does it throttle at 70-71C?This is not a dangerous temperature,is it?
What bios do i need to flash in order to get rid of it? Should i flash both cards?

I have two rev 1.1 gigabyte G1s


----------



## SenseiGhostly

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *xtgmta*
> 
> Going from a Mobile GPU (Nvidia 765M) to a Desktop GPU GTX 970, such a big difference!!!


Going from an AMD HD 7520G (not as good as the number looks) to a 970. I win.


----------



## aka13

Hah, top me. GeForce g102m to 970.


----------



## Edkiefer

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *John Shepard*
> 
> This damn throttling is driving me crazy.I am so sick of it.Why does it throttle at 70-71C?This is not a dangerous temperature,is it?
> What bios do i need to flash in order to get rid of it? Should i flash both cards?
> 
> I have two rev 1.1 gigabyte G1s


That is just how many 970 are, when you hit 66-68c it downclocks 13mhz .
Best you can do is make custom fan profile to keep it below 65c, which is easy for single card, but you got SLI so I guess depends on slot location/separation and case airflow .


----------



## John Shepard

Can't i just modify the bios and remove this limit?
The fan is already running at 70%+,anything higher than that and it's too loud for my tastes.


----------



## Edkiefer

No, AFAIK.
the limits you can adjust in bios are much harder limits, meaning it will throttle until it keeps it under the set value.
the 66c limit only should do 1 down clock of 13 and stay there .


----------



## John Shepard

The problem is that it also lowers the voltage(by 0.012 on the top card and 0.025 on the bottom) and makes my oc unstable.


----------



## Edkiefer

yes, that can happen , maybe remove any PCI slot covers from between each card .
that sometimes gives better cooling by letting air exit the case better .


----------



## DustDevil

I was having problems but in 3 way sli......mine would throttle at 79/80c. I had to reconfigure things and also go into MSI Afterburner and unlink power-temp and set temp to priorty and raised it to 91c and I don't throttle any more. But my temps are mid to low 70's now instead of 85's.


----------



## John Shepard

^^i did that and now it throttles at 72c instead of 69-70


----------



## Xoriam

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *John Shepard*
> 
> ^^i did that and now it throttles at 72c instead of 69-70


If the problem persists I would RMA it.
You should not be having this problem.


----------



## John Shepard

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Xoriam*
> 
> If the problem persists I would RMA it.
> You should not be having this problem.


No way,too much hassle.


----------



## Xoriam

ok....


----------



## DustDevil

I am sure someone asked you but what cards are causing the problems one or both.....what manf?


----------



## battleaxe

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *John Shepard*
> 
> No way,too much hassle.


I've RMA'd several products now. Both were taken care of properly by both manufacturers. ASUS gave me a new board that died, and MSI gave me a check to cover the dead card. Its not that hard and worth having a computer and parts that work as they were designed to work. I would rather return something and not have it a few weeks than have a part that isn't performing properly. Peace of mind in the long run. You'll be happy you did.


----------



## Xoriam

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *battleaxe*
> 
> I've RMA'd several products now. Both were taken care of properly by both manufacturers. ASUS gave me a new board that died, and MSI gave me a check to cover the dead card. Its not that hard and worth having a computer and parts that work as they were designed to work. I would rather return something and not have it a few weeks than have a part that isn't performing properly. Peace of mind in the long run. You'll be happy you did.


Last thing I did an RMA on was with corsair.
They asked no questions apart from model serial number and problem.
Took 1 week from The netherlands.
They even offered to send me a backup to hold onto before actually sending out the product, but i refused since there would have been a 40€ holding fee (untill they recieved mine)

I think hes got 2 Gigabyte GTX 970 G1 Gaming, if it's only 1 thats giving the problem, I really dont see the hassle.


----------



## battleaxe

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Xoriam*
> 
> Last thing I did an RMA on was with corsair.
> They asked no questions apart from model serial number and problem.
> Took 1 week from The netherlands.
> They even offered to send me a backup to hold onto before actually sending out the product, but i refused since there would have been a 40€ holding fee (untill they recieved mine)
> 
> I think hes got 2 Gigabyte GTX 970 G1 Gaming, if it's only 1 thats giving the problem, I really dont see the hassle.


Of course its a little bit of a pain. And you have to follow their RMA procedure exactly. But that's far better than having a $350 product that doesn't work as expected. That would drive me insane.


----------



## John Shepard

Where i live it will take weeks,if not months.Last thing i tried to rma was a corsair h100i during the summer of 2013 and it got lost or something.
I am not going through that again.
Like i said the problem is,once the top card reaches ~70C both will throttle 13mhz and lower the voltage by 0.012 and 0.025mv respectively.
Both cards operate normally otherwise.

I am not reaching the power limit either.

edit:
my problem is similar to this
http://www.overclock.net/t/1533146/g1-970-gaming-throttling
and he fixed it by flashing the bios which is why i asked in the first place


----------



## DustDevil

Could it be the heatsink is not making good contact with the gpu die? Does it happen when you run single cards?


----------



## John Shepard

Nope,when sli is disabled the max temp is around 60C
edit:
and no throttling obviously


----------



## DustDevil

Definitely sounds like a weird issue to me.....either its designed that way or they are defective. I am not sure even raising the TDP while flashing a new bios would solve it.


----------



## John Shepard

just did another test
ran DAI with sli disabled at 4k on stock clocks,highest recorded temp was 65c and no throttling


----------



## DustDevil

so when they are in SLI the temps rise to 70-72c and it throttles? ......hmmm sounds weird


----------



## John Shepard

yeah
it only throttles by 13mhz tho

basically i am having the same issue as this guy
http://www.overclock.net/t/1533146/g1-970-gaming-throttling


----------



## DustDevil

Yeah that's what is weird....I could see 25-50mhz throttle or more but just 13mhz like the other guy in the thread you linked. Just sounds like it was made to do that for whatever reason. Who knows they may do a bios update for the cards.


----------



## John Shepard

they already have the latest bios

hmmm...
I guess the only option is to flash the bios and disable boost entirely


----------



## DustDevil

I was just saying maybe they are aware of the problem and going to release a new bios to fix it.

For whatever reason your sli setup is drawing more power and getting hotter than disabiling sli and running a single card.


----------



## Phantomas 007

sorry


----------



## Phantomas 007

There are any user that had install Gigabyte G1 in Z87 Asus Maximus VI Hero ?


----------



## velocd

Is a 3rd GTX 970 worthwhile? I've been thinking about it. My case has excellent airflow, but all the results I've seen of SLI scaling at 3x seems pathetic (of course I say this as someone who upgraded from 3 x GTX 580s lol), and I do worry about 70c+ temperatures due to 3 cards squished together would cause throttling. (I previously had 3 GTX 580s on water so heat was never an issue)

I'm really just interested in real-world FPS increases. It's very easy to consume FPS nowadays even 1080p montiors due to Nvidia's DSR. I'm on a 1600p monitor that can do 5120x3200 resolution max on DSR. At a modest DSR some games average 50 FPS in 2-way SLI. What I'm curious is if I can achieve solid 60FPS (or preferably 65-70 FPS to accommodate dips) in these games with 3-way SLI.


----------



## DrGonz

Well, I've got 3x reference 970s sandwhiched together in my main PC and I can tell you that cooling is an issue. The top card climbs a bit over 80 during 4k stress tests at stock clocks before it settles down. I still have some fan tweaking to do, but I had hoped for lower temps out of my HAF 922 case with 200mm fans blowing in front and side and 200/120 blowing out top and rear.

As for worth it, I'm having all kinds of fun playing with it so is to me.







If you have any specific titles you want me to try to bench 2x vs. 3x I can check my Steam account and see what I can get back to you. Tomb Raider 2013 seems to like the 3rd card anyway.

Later,
Gonz


----------



## battleaxe

If anyone is running Linux Ubuntu and has had issues with installing Ubuntu/GTX970 drivers, I have a tutorial up here on the Ubuntu/Linux/ GTX970 installation problems.

This process was shown to me by @Lanofsong, so full credit goes to him. I just put the process into a thread because he said he didn't have time to mess with it further.

Hope it helps someone as it did me. This was the only thing that finally got my G1 970 working on Ubuntu. Huge Kudos to @Lanofsong. Thanks Bro!


----------



## John Shepard

Turns out all G1s are like that.The will downclock 13mhz and downvolt once they reach 68-70c
I cannot keep it below 70c no matter,even at 100% fan speed.
What the hell am i supposed to do now? WC?


----------



## wes1099

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *John Shepard*
> 
> Turns out all G1s are like that.The will downclock 13mhz and downvolt once they reach 68-70c
> I cannot keep it below 70c no matter,even at 100% fan speed.
> What the hell am i supposed to do now? WC?


Might be able to squeeze a few degrees out of it with new thermal paste.


----------



## AngryGoldfish

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Edkiefer*
> 
> The 980's will probably drop when GM200 comes out but IMO 970 won't, at least for many months .


It might drop by £30 or £40, but not by much-unless the 980 goes down in price a lot. I can't imagine many buying a 980 for £550 when a card only slightly less powerful can be found for £250.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *John Shepard*
> 
> No way,too much hassle.


Iit's a pain to RMA, but you have every right to do so and Nvidia and Gigabyte should be made aware of the issue. Maybe try contacting Gigabyte's support.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *velocd*
> 
> Is a 3rd GTX 970 worthwhile? I've been thinking about it. My case has excellent airflow, but all the results I've seen of SLI scaling at 3x seems pathetic (of course I say this as someone who upgraded from 3 x GTX 580s lol), and I do worry about 70c+ temperatures due to 3 cards squished together would cause throttling. (I previously had 3 GTX 580s on water so heat was never an issue)
> 
> I'm really just interested in real-world FPS increases. It's very easy to consume FPS nowadays even 1080p montiors due to Nvidia's DSR. I'm on a 1600p monitor that can do 5120x3200 resolution max on DSR. At a modest DSR some games average 50 FPS in 2-way SLI. What I'm curious is if I can achieve solid 60FPS (or preferably 65-70 FPS to accommodate dips) in these games with 3-way SLI.


I don't think it's worth it. 3-way cards are either overkill or still not quite enough considering how much patience and money it requires. 3-way 970's makes even less sense. 2-way 980 is the better way to go, IMO. If you plan on water cooling the 970's then fire ahead, but otherwise I would just stick to native resolutions in a 970 SLI setup. That's my 2c.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *GoldenTiger*
> 
> Hahahaha, leakydog first tried claiming that the cards don't even physically have 4gb. It's just some crazy imaginary thing he's chasing around....


I'm not ruling it out entirely. I just would like to see more evidence, and since there is none to see, I'm not going to give it too much thought.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *John Shepard*
> 
> Turns out all G1s are like that.The will downclock 13mhz and downvolt once they reach 68-70c
> I cannot keep it below 70c no matter,even at 100% fan speed.
> What the hell am i supposed to do now? WC?


Where did you find this out?


----------



## John Shepard

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *AngryGoldfish*
> 
> Where did you find this out?


by googling
There's are a couple of topics here too

The card is not defective.
Simply once it reaches 68-70c it will downclock by 13mhz and slightly reduce the voltage(by 0.012mv)
If you keep it below that temp, it works fine.


----------



## Xoriam

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *John Shepard*
> 
> Turns out all G1s are like that.The will downclock 13mhz and downvolt once they reach 68-70c
> I cannot keep it below 70c no matter,even at 100% fan speed.
> What the hell am i supposed to do now? WC?


Thats not true.

I turned off my fans and tested it.
I have rev 1.1 btw same as you.

RMA or replace the TIM with better quality. even though for me it's weird you're hitting even 70c in SLI
This rev 1.1 is the coolest thing I've seen in a long time.


----------



## velocd

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DrGonz*
> 
> Well, I've got 3x reference 970s sandwhiched together in my main PC and I can tell you that cooling is an issue. The top card climbs a bit over 80 during 4k stress tests at stock clocks before it settles down. I still have some fan tweaking to do, but I had hoped for lower temps out of my HAF 922 case with 200mm fans blowing in front and side and 200/120 blowing out top and rear.
> 
> As for worth it, I'm having all kinds of fun playing with it so is to me.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> If you have any specific titles you want me to try to bench 2x vs. 3x I can check my Steam account and see what I can get back to you. Tomb Raider 2013 seems to like the 3rd card anyway.
> 
> Later,
> Gonz


Dragon Age Inquisition is the primary game I'm playing right now that I'm wondering about. I hold around 55 FPS on ultra settings right now at 2560x1600. I'm wondering if 3 x 970s would plant me above 65 FPS at 1600p.

Were there any games where you were below 60 FPS on 2-way until you went to 3-way, and which? Granted you have a 4k monitor.

I do somewhat regret not buying 2 x 980s instead of 970s, since I'm power hungry for more. I don't feel like using my EVGA step up though, too much hassle. I should just wait for 980 TIs or 990s.


----------



## John Shepard

Alright i switched the cards around and guess what,the same thing happens.
Once the top card reaches 68-70c they throttle.

edit:
If i were to replace the thermal paste,would that void the warranty? I have some mx-4 lying around.


----------



## Xoriam

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *John Shepard*
> 
> Alright i switched the cards around and guess what,the same thing happens.
> Once the top card reaches 68-70c they throttle.
> 
> edit:
> If i were to replace the thermal paste,would that void the warranty? I have some mx-4 lying around.


If there is no sticker keeping you from removing the screws, then it's fine.


----------



## Edkiefer

Many 970 throttle down at around 66c , mine on stock voltage does not change voltage, just clock by -13mhz .

Paste is not going to change that, it may get slightly cooler but something in chip or bios is doing it.
MBT 1.6 doesn't have ability to change this type of down clock (meaning there no temp adjustment here for this temp point ) .


----------



## John Shepard

I don't see anything


----------



## Edkiefer

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *John Shepard*
> 
> I don't see anything


Your lucky then, reports all other this site in many threads .


----------



## John Shepard

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Edkiefer*
> 
> Your lucky then, reports all other this site in many threads .


sorry i wasn't talking to you

I actually have this very problem and and have been tearing my hair out of frustration


----------



## MikeGR7

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Phantomas 007*
> 
> There are any user that had install Gigabyte G1 in Z87 Asus Maximus VI Hero ?


Well i have two of them in my Hero☺
Just remind me of the issue you need help with.


----------



## Edkiefer

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *John Shepard*
> 
> sorry i wasn't talking to you
> 
> I actually have this very problem and and have been tearing my hair out of frustration


Oh, my bad , thought you talking temp throttle thing .


----------



## Xoriam

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *John Shepard*
> 
> I don't see anything


If there is nothing inhibiting you from removing it such as a sticker, then you're good to go.
There is one stick on the back of the G1 gaming that says warranty void if removed, so dont mess with that.

and about the rotating cards thing, it doesn't matter if you rotate their positions, if one is defective be it the first or 2nd card they will both be punished no matter what position they are in.


----------



## error-id10t

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *John Shepard*
> 
> Turns out all G1s are like that.The will downclock 13mhz and downvolt once they reach 68-70c
> I cannot keep it below 70c no matter,even at 100% fan speed.
> What the hell am i supposed to do now? WC?


Or mod a BIOS, the stock BIOS does this as you know. Mine kick in at 65-66 degrees and drop both voltage and clocks, I don't know when the 2nd drop happens tried up to 82 degrees and nothing.


----------



## OdinValk

A little late to the club.... Got my 970 sc EVGA today... I'm amazed by the cooler lol... Was bench marking... Temp got to 70c... I out the fans on full blast... Was down to 35 in seconds..... I've read a few of the issues people are having... But haven't taken it out gaming yet... So we will see what happens tonight... I'm on my phone so can't post a pic of mine yet.... Will update once I get to pc


----------



## jlhawn

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *John Shepard*
> 
> I don't see anything


when I had sli GTX 580's on my sabertooth x58 the cards only had a 1/8 inch space betwwen them which caused my top card to run 10c hotter than the bottom card,
both of them were blower fans, your G1 cards have the fans pushing air into the heatsink, therefore the top card is pulling hot air off of the hot pcb on the 2nd card which will make the top card hotter.
the only solution is a larger space between the cards or and side fan blowing cool outside air onto both cards. I can put my hand on the backplate of my G1 Gaming when it benching at 65c and the plate is damn hot.
new thermal paste will not help, I tried that on my 580's and temps only dropped 2c. also almost every graphics card will have a Do Not Remove sticker on one of the gpu screws that attach the heatsink to it.


----------



## Xoriam

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jlhawn*
> 
> when I had sli GTX 580's on my sabertooth x58 the cards only had a 1/8 inch space betwwen them which caused my top card to run 10c hotter than the bottom card,
> both of them were blower fans, your G1 cards have the fans pushing air into the heatsink, therefore the top card is pulling hot air off of the hot pcb on the 2nd card which will make the top card hotter.
> the only solution is a larger space between the cards or and side fan blowing cool outside air onto both cards. I can put my hand on the backplate of my G1 Gaming when it benching at 65c and the plate is damn hot.
> new thermal paste will not help, I tried that on my 580's and temps only dropped 2c. also almost every graphics card will have a Do Not Remove sticker on one of the gpu screws that attach the heatsink to it.


I put 2 PWM on the side of my case recently and saw quite a nice drop in Temps on my GPU and NB


----------



## Phantomas 007

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Phantomas 007*


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MikeGR7*
> 
> Well i have two of them in my Hero☺
> Just remind me of the issue you need help with.


I'm between Gigabyte G1 and ASUS Strix. I know the G1 is better in o/c but i dont know if ishould go for this or to select Strix for my Hero







Also my RIG it's red/black and the G1 has a blue LED.


----------



## wes1099

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Phantomas 007*
> 
> I'm between Gigabyte G1 and ASUS Strix. I know the G1 is better in o/c but i dont know if ishould go for this or to select Strix for my Hero
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Also my RIG it's red/black and the G1 has a blue LED.


You can disable the LED in Nvidia GeForce Experience software. I don't think the noise difference will be much because the 900 series cards have coil whine louder than the fans on the coolers (in my experiences)


----------



## wes1099

Does anyone know if the Arctic Accelero Xtreme IV is compatible with the Gigabyte GTX970 G1 Gaming?


----------



## Xoriam

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *wes1099*
> 
> Does anyone know if the Arctic Accelero Xtreme IV is compatible with the Gigabyte GTX970 G1 Gaming?


I don't want to hate on that Artic Accelero, but the G1 cooler is pretty much going to be neck and neck with that thing.
Especially with how the heatsink of the G1 is custom designed for the VRMs and everything else..
G1 windforce cooler might actually outperform it.

I don't know if it's compatible personally.


----------



## wes1099

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Xoriam*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *wes1099*
> 
> Does anyone know if the Arctic Accelero Xtreme IV is compatible with the Gigabyte GTX970 G1 Gaming?
> 
> 
> 
> I don't want to hate on that Artic Accelero, but the G1 cooler is pretty much going to be neck and neck with that thing.
> Especially with how the heatsink of the G1 is custom designed for the VRMs and everything else..
> G1 windforce cooler might actually outperform it.
> 
> I don't know if it's compatible personally.
Click to expand...

Yeah I figured that the cooling performance word be about the same, I was just wondering if it would work because it claims to be quieter. I personally wouldn't buy one either, I personally am saving up the cash to get a Swiftech H220-X and a gpu block to go with it.


----------



## GrimDoctor

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Phantomas 007*
> 
> I'm between Gigabyte G1 and ASUS Strix. I know the G1 is better in o/c but i dont know if ishould go for this or to select Strix for my Hero
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Also my RIG it's red/black and the G1 has a blue LED.


I offered advice in that PM you sent me but it wouldn't be right for us to just choose for you. With the info here you'll need to make that final decision yourself. They are both good cards so you can't really lose either way.

Edit, I don't mean that to sound harsh or anything, it's just that if someone were to choose for you and then it didn't meet your expectations or the OC you want, which happens, well...

As I said you can't lose out, just know what you want to get out of it, research based in that and you should be fine. Like with anything, if you aren't unrealistic you won't be disappointed.


----------



## Xoriam

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *GrimDoctor*
> 
> I offered advice in that PM you sent me but it wouldn't be right for us to just choose for you. With the info here you'll need to make that final decision yourself. They are both good cards so you can't really lose either way.


Do you know if the current batch of Strix has samsung memory? If so that could be a pretty good deciding factor.


----------



## GrimDoctor

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Xoriam*
> 
> Do you know if the current batch of Strix has samsung memory? If so that could be a pretty good deciding factor.


I know what mine is Samsung and I haven't heard of ones with Hynix, but then I haven't looked at it much either. I'll probably be getting another Strix in a week or two so I'll check on that one. The hard part will be getting anther Strix soon, over here they've been so popular they even went up on price!


----------



## Xoriam

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *GrimDoctor*
> 
> I know what mine is Samsung and I haven't heard of ones with Hynix, but then I haven't looked at it much either. I'll probably be getting another Strix in a week or two so I'll check on that one. The hard part will be getting anther Strix soon, over here they've been so popular they even went up on price!


If there haven't been any revisions since then, it's probably safe to say they are still running it.


----------



## GrimDoctor

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Xoriam*
> 
> If there haven't been any revisions since then, it's probably safe to say they are still running it.


I just got home so I'll do some research. Been at the beach, our little pup's first swim, so once we are all "de-sanded" I'll get to it


----------



## Xoriam

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *GrimDoctor*
> 
> I just got home so I'll do some research. Been at the beach, our little pup's first swim, so once we are all "de-sanded" I'll get to it


Hah sounds fun, you got any pictures of him?
if it's the one on your profile, is that part akita part german shepard?


----------



## sonarctica

Doesn't 970 support 3dvision? Or is it cause 3dvision doesnt support portrait nvidia surround?


----------



## GrimDoctor

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Xoriam*
> 
> Hah sounds fun, you got any pictures of him?
> if it's the one on your profile, is that part akita part german shepard?


Here is little Yumi, she's a Shiba Inu. Today is 35°C so far @ 11am and yesterday hit 44°C!


Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


----------



## Xoriam

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *GrimDoctor*
> 
> Here is little Yumi, she's a Shiba Inu. Today is 35°C so far @ 11am and yesterday hit 44°C!
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


AWW man that is super cute! How old?


----------



## GrimDoctor

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Xoriam*
> 
> AWW man that is super cute! How old?


She's 14 months, still such a puppy! Before someone else does I'm going to







myself







Sorry chaps and chapettes!


----------



## jlhawn

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *GrimDoctor*
> 
> She's 14 months, still such a puppy! Before someone else does I'm going to
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> myself
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sorry chaps and chapettes!


it's all good, a little off topic isn't always bad, and I don't mind.


----------



## GrimDoctor

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jlhawn*
> 
> it's all good, a little off topic isn't always bad, and I don't mind.


Well I guess now know you all know what I look like if you want to hunt me down


----------



## jlhawn

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *GrimDoctor*
> 
> Well I guess now know you all know what I look like if you want to hunt me down


----------



## Comp4k

Joining the club today


----------



## GrimDoctor

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Comp4k*
> 
> Joining the club today
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!










Love me some HOF action


----------



## OdinValk

joined today







love it so far


----------



## wes1099

I would have gotten a 970 STRIX if
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Phantomas 007*
> 
> I'm between Gigabyte G1 and ASUS Strix. I know the G1 is better in o/c but i dont know if ishould go for this or to select Strix for my Hero
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Also my RIG it's red/black and the G1 has a blue LED.


I definitely would have gotten a STRIX if they had a more flexible outputs like the G1 has. You may also want to consider that.


----------



## DrGonz

Unfortunately I don't have that one so can't confirm. All the benchmarks I've seen say it's hit/miss whether you gain, maintain, or lose. I ran a some benches on a few games and the results are pretty consistent with what others have seen.



Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!



Metro Last Light saw no improvement going from 2-3 cards and maybe even lost a frame or two? The delta was in the realm of margin of error.

1600p
Min: 11
Max:140
Avg: 60

4k
Min: 17
Max 105
Avg: 40

Tomb Raider did much better (1600p 3/2/1 cards):

Min: 103
Max: 157
Avg: 133.3 52% Improvement over 2

Min: 67
Max: 104
Avg: 87.7 80.2% Improvement over 1

Min: 38
Max: 60
Avg: 48.5

Tomb Raider (4k 3/2/1 cards):

Min: 55
Max: 81
Avg: 70.7 41.7% Improvement over 2

Min: 38.8
Max: 61.3
Avg: 49.9 97.2% Improvement over 1

Min: 19.7
Max: 31.1
Avg: 25.3

And Grid 2 did pretty well too (1600p 3/2/1 cards):

Min: 110.99
Max: 193.42
Avg: 146.67 38.6% Improvement over 2

Min: 89.5
Max: 134.8
Avg: 105.8 49.2% Improvement over 1

Min: 56.6
Max: 86.7
Avg: 70.9

Grid 2 (4k 3/2/1 cards):

Min: 81.36
Max: 126.37
Avg: 101.27 48.1% Improvement over 2

Min: 55.7
Max: 83.9
Avg: 68.4 66% Improvement over 1

Min: 30.6
Max: 50.4
Avg: 41.2

FireStrike Extreme (3/2/1 cards):

10481 29.9% Improvement over 2
8069 73.8% Improvement over 1
4643

FireStrike Ultra (3/2/1 cards):

6300 40% Improvement over 2
4501 85.7% Improvement over 1
2424



When I got the 3rd card I really didn't have a specific frame rate in mind for any particular game. Overall I just wanted to be able to play as many games in 4k at as smooth a frame rate as possible. I already had 2x 970 cards and the 3rd for me was worth it. YMMV.









It would be interesting to see someone with 2 x 980 cards with the same or similar hardware as mine do the same tests to see how the results compare for the money. If anyone is interested and has a similar setup with a couple of 980s PM me and we can run some numbers.

My main rig is up to date and all tests were run at stock 970 reference speeds with my i5-4690k clocked at 4.4GHz (1.18v)

Later,
Gonz


----------



## jlhawn

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *GrimDoctor*
> 
> [/SPOILER]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Love me some HOF action


god I know, I saw the white HOF 2 weeks after I bought my G1 Gaming.
I still might get one.


----------



## Xoriam

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jlhawn*
> 
> god I know, I saw the white HOF 2 weeks after I bought my G1 Gaming.
> I still might get one.


Careful I heard Galax not doing so hot this go around with the 9XX series.

Although just looking at it... makes you want to buy it anyways....


----------



## jlhawn

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Xoriam*
> 
> Careful I heard Galax not doing so hot this go around with the 9XX series.
> 
> Although just looking at it... makes you want to buy it anyways....


I hear ya, I bought a 780 back when they were still called Galaxy and it was dead right out of the box,
kind of glad as I sent it back for a full refund and put my 680 back in until the 970 was released.


----------



## Xoriam

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jlhawn*
> 
> I hear ya, I bought a 780 back when they were still called Galaxy and it was dead right out of the box,
> kind of glad as I sent it back for a full refund and put my 680 back in until the 970 was released.


Oh wow that sucks, Didn't they do phenomenally on those 780s?
That must have been a really kick you know where.


----------



## GrimDoctor

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jlhawn*
> 
> god I know, I saw the white HOF 2 weeks after I bought my G1 Gaming.
> I still might get one.


Yeah I was going to wait for one, even got set on it, but then I became concerned with support down here in Australia. Asus had been good for me in the past, GB not so much, that was part of my decision, but it was swayed more so when I got to compare cards in running PCs before I bought. The HOF though still calls to me and from what I understand, the build quality is pretty good. Results passed the out of the box OCs are disappointing to some but haven't seen anything that would class them as bad...and there are still good WC results to come!

I still want one


----------



## Comp4k

Haha I didn't care much about OC, bought the HOF based on looks only >_________>


----------



## GrimDoctor

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Comp4k*
> 
> Haha I didn't care much about OC, bought the HOF based on looks only >_________>


That's ok though, I am a function over form person (foremost) but this card almost made me sway from that


----------



## Comp4k

That being said, I can hit 1514Mhz with stock volts 1.025 so I'm pretty impressed


----------



## GrimDoctor

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Comp4k*
> 
> That being said, I can hit 1514Mhz with stock volts 1.025 so I'm pretty impressed


Don't let anyone tell you it's bad. 1500+ stable is good though some like to try and be party poopers


----------



## Comp4k

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *GrimDoctor*
> 
> Don't let anyone tell you it's bad. 1500+ stable is good though some like to try and be party poopers


Yep. As long as the buyer is happy with it, that's all that matters!


----------



## GrimDoctor

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Comp4k*
> 
> Yep. As long as the buyer is happy with it, that's all that matters!


Agreed. Work to a purpose and don't be unrealistic


----------



## Xoriam

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Comp4k*
> 
> That being said, I can hit 1514Mhz with stock volts 1.025 so I'm pretty impressed


Wow thats nice! 1500+mhz on 1.025?


----------



## Comp4k

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Xoriam*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Wow thats nice! 1500+mhz on 1.025?


Yea, although I can't seem to go much higher than 1560 even at 1.2V, so I'm just going to let it sit at 1.025 and 1514 Mhz


----------



## Levelog

Any of you have blocks on your 970's? I'm considering picking up a pair as a birthday present to myself in the spring, but blocks are a must.


----------



## hertz9753

Can I join the club?


----------



## GrimDoctor

I have a question in regards to GPUZ, these results are from GPUZ and echoed in HWiNFO.

Stock:
GPUZ Boost Clock shows 1253 but it clocks at 1316 stable.
Overclock:
GPUZ Boost Clock shows 1510 but it clocks at 1573 stable.

No matter what clock I go with I am always 63MHz higher than what is shown in the GPUZ "Graphics Card" tab. Does anyone know why that would happen?


----------



## xgunnas

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *GrimDoctor*
> 
> I have a question in regards to GPUZ, these results are from GPUZ and echoed in HWiNFO.
> 
> Stock:
> GPUZ Boost Clock shows 1253 but it clocks at 1316 stable.
> Overclock:
> GPUZ Boost Clock shows 1510 but it clocks at 1573 stable.
> 
> No matter what clock I go with I am always 63MHz higher than what is shown in the GPUZ "Graphics Card" tab. Does anyone know why that would happen?


the 1253 and 1510 is just a voltage/state thing in the bios, 1316 and 1573 is probably the actual speed.

on the G1 it says 1329 boost, but the actual was 1405/1418 (forgot which one).


----------



## hertz9753

The NVIDIA boost clocks adjust to temps and other settings in your rig. They can throttle up or down.


----------



## GrimDoctor

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *hertz9753*
> 
> The NVIDIA boost clocks adjust to temps and other settings in your rig. They can throttle up or down.


No matter what speed I clock to it always seems to be 63MHz difference, any thoughts on that?


----------



## John Shepard

Guys i solved the throttling!!!
I flashed both cards with a customized bios(modified the voltage tables and boost clocks)
Now both cards are locked to [email protected]/7512Mhz,no sli voltage mismatch,no throttling nothing

Proof:
http://i.imgur.com/m7Cs8Uo.jpg

P.S:If i need the warranty i can just flash back the stock bios,right?


----------



## Arzack

So, would a water loop (custom or not) make a 970 silent? I can keep it quiet on air with speedfan and custom curve but i can still hear it a bit.

(I'm talking about summer obv., now it's silent)


----------



## crappy

I've got an EVGA GTX 970 FTW that I've had for a couple of weeks now. Got it under water with an Aplphacool 760 block:

__
https://flic.kr/p/qmywpr


Really need to have a play with the bios as it's a pig of a booster. It wont even boost at it rated boost clock, let alone over it, even at stock clocks with the max 110% power. Adding extra voltage doesn't improve things despite never getting above 45C. Still at least it puurrrdy








Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Arzack*
> 
> So, would a water loop (custom or not) make a 970 silent? I can keep it quiet on air with speedfan and custom curve but i can still hear it a bit.
> 
> (I'm talking about summer obv., now it's silent)


You'll never get it silent, but using an NZXT G10 (or even just some cable ties) combined with your choice of AIO cooler and quiet fans would make a good option first out. Custom watercooling is expensive when you start out, but if you do decide to go that route avoid the bay res/pump combos. I'm using an XSPC twin ddc dual bay res and the case acts like an amplifier making the pumps alone alone that my entire pc was previously.


----------



## Teskin89

I have now realized why i get lower score and fps with my Gigabyte GTX 970 Windforce on the same stats. I put my VGA on the second PCi-E slot of my motherboard (P8 H77-V) and GPU-Z says: Bus Interface PCI-E 2.0 x16 # x4 1.1 (after burnout test of the software says 2.0). I have no space on my case to put my VGA on the first slot, i think i have to change my case if i want take advantage of the full potential of my 970. I still don't know which one to buy, because i need one that have dust filtres and a nice ventilation because my computer is inside an open cabinet., and it must have SSD slot and allow me to do a good cable management. Price range is 70-95€ (i am italian).


----------



## Levelog

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *crappy*
> 
> I've got an EVGA GTX 970 FTW that I've had for a couple of weeks now. Got it under water with an Aplphacool 760 block:
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> __
> https://flic.kr/p/qmywpr
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Really need to have a play with the bios as it's a pig of a booster. It wont even boost at it rated boost clock, let alone over it, even at stock clocks with the max 110% power. Adding extra voltage doesn't improve things despite never getting above 45C. Still at least it puurrrdy
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You'll never get it silent, but using an NZXT G10 (or even just some cable ties) combined with your choice of AIO cooler and quiet fans would make a good option first out. Custom watercooling is expensive when you start out, but if you do decide to go that route avoid the bay res/pump combos. I'm using an XSPC twin ddc dual bay res and the case acts like an amplifier making the pumps alone alone that my entire pc was previously.


I was sufficiently confused for a moment on your picture. Dang that alphacool is shiny.


----------



## ricko99

Guys, I'm getting a GTX 970 soon. Can anyone recommend which is the best bang for buck version of 970? I'm thinking about getting Gainward Phantom or Palit


----------



## umeng2002

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ricko99*
> 
> Guys, I'm getting a GTX 970 soon. Can anyone recommend which is the best bang for buck version of 970? I'm thinking about getting Gainward Phantom or Palit


eVGA GTX 970 SSC ACX 2.0

The SSC is +30 MHz clock over the SuperClocked ACX2.0, 6 phase GPU power, front PCB cooling plate (under the heatsink), New heatsink design. Same ACX2.0 fans, new I/O configuration. $350 msrp.


----------



## hazzertink

Hey guys, just got my Gigabyte G1 installed.

+120 on the core, memory at 7700, boosting to 1486mhz and all at stock volts,
Played BF4, everything on ultra for over an hour, rock solid.


----------



## cyberdyne 101

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Teskin89*
> 
> I have now realized why i get lower score and fps with my Gigabyte GTX 970 Windforce on the same stats. I put my VGA on the second PCi-E slot of my motherboard (P8 H77-V) and GPU-Z says: Bus Interface PCI-E 2.0 x16 # x4 1.1 (after burnout test of the software says 2.0). I have no space on my case to put my VGA on the first slot, i think i have to change my case if i want take advantage of the full potential of my 970. I still don't know which one to buy, because i need one that have dust filtres and a nice ventilation because my computer is inside an open cabinet., and it must have SSD slot and allow me to do a good cable management. Price range is 70-95€ (i am italian).


GPU-Z was reporting PCI-E 2.0 x16 @ x16 1.1 on mine. So I looked into this and found this registry hack for Nvidia user's with certain boards like my i7 3820 GA-X79-UD7 combo. The hack can be found here it's Nvidia's own software hack. I have found roughly 10% improvements in certain benchmarks now that GPU-Z reports PCI-E 3.0


----------



## Edkiefer

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *John Shepard*
> 
> Guys i solved the throttling!!!
> I flashed both cards with a customized bios(modified the voltage tables and boost clocks)
> Now both cards are locked to [email protected]/7512Mhz,no sli voltage mismatch,no throttling nothing
> 
> Proof:
> http://i.imgur.com/m7Cs8Uo.jpg
> 
> P.S:If i need the warranty i can just flash back the stock bios,right?


Yes, that locks the boost to one clock .
Sure you can flash back to stock, as long as it never gets bricked/damaged in a way that stops you from flashing it .


----------



## Hequaqua

A short video of just the Firestrike Demo.

MSI Afterburner:
Core Voltage +74
Power Limit 100
Core Clock +212(1554mhz)
Memory Clock +500(8001mhz)

The only difference between these settings and my gaming settings is that I set the Core Clock down to +200(1538mhz). You can see where my card throttles down, and it's not due to temps. I just can't keep the voltage up. It will hit the limit of 1.25v, but it will normally stay around 1.225v.






I also ran Valley:
MSI Afterburner:
Voltage +87
Power Limit +110
Core Clock +225(1566mhz)
Memory Clock +525(8060mhz)






You can see that during that benchmark the card does not throttle at all. It stays @1566mhz. I also bumped up the memory to 8060mhz.


----------



## Xoriam

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Comp4k*
> 
> Yea, although I can't seem to go much higher than 1560 even at 1.2V, so I'm just going to let it sit at 1.025 and 1514 Mhz


Almost all of us are hitting a wall roughly about there.

The straight up brick wall to crash seems to be 1600mhz.
Some of us suspect they have put limits on the 970 purposfully, or they are extremely tightly binned.


----------



## AngryGoldfish

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Comp4k*
> 
> Joining the club today
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


Effing NICE!

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *GrimDoctor*
> 
> Here is little Yumi, she's a Shiba Inu. Today is 35°C so far @ 11am and yesterday hit 44°C!
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


Sorry, bringing this back for teh cutenezz.









Quote:


> Originally Posted by *John Shepard*
> 
> Guys i solved the throttling!!!
> I flashed both cards with a customized bios(modified the voltage tables and boost clocks)
> Now both cards are locked to [email protected]/7512Mhz,no sli voltage mismatch,no throttling nothing
> 
> Proof:
> http://i.imgur.com/m7Cs8Uo.jpg
> 
> P.S:If i need the warranty i can just flash back the stock bios,right?


Not sure on the warranty thing, but congrats on getting it sorted out, man. Glad it's working as it should for you.


----------



## John Shepard

I am just glad i can play DAI without constantly worrying whether it's going to crash or not.
Strangely i was able to achieve a higher OC after the flash.


----------



## xgunnas

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *GrimDoctor*
> 
> No matter what speed I clock to it always seems to be 63MHz difference, any thoughts on that?


there are a couple of values in the bios, base boost clock and max boost clock, i'm guessing it just happens to be 63 apart for you, when you oc with software, it adds the same value of clocks to both clocks so the value stays the same. if you change the voltage though your max boost clock will change cause it's looking the speed value up from a table.

if you want, you can download maxwellbiostweaker and take a look at the numbers and it'll all be clear. (not suggesting a flash)


----------



## PalominoCreek

Anyone with the new EVGA card?


----------



## MikeGR7

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Phantomas 007*
> 
> I'm between Gigabyte G1 and ASUS Strix. I know the G1 is better in o/c but i dont know if ishould go for this or to select Strix for my Hero
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Also my RIG it's red/black and the G1 has a blue LED.


Definately go for the G1!
I have the same colour theme and love the contrast of blue colour inside the all red enviroment!
But that's my opinion ofc.









Here is some pics for everyone that cares for the Blue/Red themes!


----------



## leakydog

another example of 3.5 GB VRAM weird cap in games (not my video)

http://www.dailymotion.com/video/x2dxzur_watch-dogs_videogames


----------



## doza

i lost PerfCap in gpu-z about two weeks ago, dont know how it happened, think it's same time when new driver 347.09 rooled out.
can someone confirm this ?


----------



## xgunnas

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *John Shepard*
> 
> Guys i solved the throttling!!!
> I flashed both cards with a customized bios(modified the voltage tables and boost clocks)
> Now both cards are locked to [email protected]/7512Mhz,no sli voltage mismatch,no throttling nothing
> 
> Proof:
> http://i.imgur.com/m7Cs8Uo.jpg
> 
> P.S:If i need the warranty i can just flash back the stock bios,right?


not sure about the stock bios thing, they should be able to check whether or not the bios has ever been flashed on the cards, just count the warranty out whenever you flash the cards, did you notice any improvements in the amount of microstuttering after you match the clocks, I'm about to do this to a pair of 670s, any input is appreciated.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *crappy*
> 
> I've got an EVGA GTX 970 FTW that I've had for a couple of weeks now. Got it under water with an Aplphacool 760 block:
> 
> __
> https://flic.kr/p/qmywpr
> 
> 
> Really need to have a play with the bios as it's a pig of a booster. It wont even boost at it rated boost clock, let alone over it, even at stock clocks with the max 110% power. Adding extra voltage doesn't improve things despite never getting above 45C. Still at least it puurrrdy
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You'll never get it silent, but using an NZXT G10 (or even just some cable ties) combined with your choice of AIO cooler and quiet fans would make a good option first out. Custom watercooling is expensive when you start out, but if you do decide to go that route avoid the bay res/pump combos. I'm using an XSPC twin ddc dual bay res and the case acts like an amplifier making the pumps alone alone that my entire pc was previously.


I'm normally not for aesthetics but damn that looks sick, what's the ASIC on that card?


----------



## battleaxe

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Comp4k*
> 
> Joining the club today


Dang that's a beautiful card!!!


----------



## Xoriam

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *xgunnas*
> 
> just count the warranty out whenever you flash the cards


No seriously, thats not true. Gigabyte GTX 970 G1 Gaming even comes with a BIOS flashing/update tool...


----------



## alfiejr

Just asking , is it ok that I dont add voltage on the overclock?, I manage to 200MHZ on the core and 200MHZ on the memory. Seems to be running ok so far.


----------



## Edkiefer

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *alfiejr*
> 
> Just asking , is it ok that I dont add voltage on the overclock?, I manage to 200MHZ on the core and 200MHZ on the memory. Seems to be running ok so far.


If your happy with clock rate, it is best way IMO .

adding voltage only complicates many factors (TDP, heat etc) .

For 24/7 gaming if you can get close to 1500 your set, going higher is really not going to make big improvements once you get to that range .


----------



## xgunnas

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Xoriam*
> 
> No seriously, thats not true. Gigabyte GTX 970 G1 Gaming even comes with a BIOS flashing/update tool...


That's just the way I look at it, I flashed mine, It might still have the warranty, but that's the I look at it before I flash.


----------



## AngryGoldfish

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *leakydog*
> 
> another example of 3.5 GB VRAM weird cap in games (not my video)
> 
> http://www.dailymotion.com/video/x2dxzur_watch-dogs_videogames


Sorry if I'm being ignorant here and missing something glaring, but isn't there a high chance that 3.4GB of RAM was all that was actually needed in that particular part of the game? I can't read the language used so maybe I'm missing something.


----------



## Comp4k

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *battleaxe*
> 
> Dang that's a beautiful card!!!


I know, when I saw it I got weak. Next thing I knew my paypal credentials where already typed into Galax's website.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *AngryGoldfish*
> 
> Effing NICE!


ty








Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Xoriam*
> 
> Almost all of us are hitting a wall roughly about there.
> The straight up brick wall to crash seems to be 1600mhz.
> Some of us suspect they have put limits on the 970 purposfully, or they are extremely tightly binned.


Ooooh good to know. Well, I only play League of Legends at the moment soooooo it's a tad overkill. 400+fps on max settings >____>


----------



## battleaxe

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Comp4k*
> 
> I know, when I saw it I got weak. Next thing I knew my paypal credentials where already typed into Galax's website.


LOL... I know when I bought my G1 970 I accidentally tripped and hit the buy button. Next thing I knew it was in my car front seat on the way home from Cincinnati... so weird... so weird.

That thing is gorgeous though. Seriously would look amazing in one of my computers that is all white themed... Hmmmm


----------



## OdinValk

So I've been doing a little reading.. and I understand the basics of overclocking GPUs.. but as I have only ever really messed with it on my last card (MSI 760 SC) and didnt really get anywhere with it I left it alone and never messed with it again.. as of yesterday I have the EVGA SC acx 2.0 version.. and would like to play with a little.. but not sure where to start.. I still have MSI Afterburner software on my pc.. (not sure if it matters using an MSI software to OC an EVGA card) but I also have precision X and OC scanner and all that stuff... I was messing with the clock offset sliders on precision but not seeing the changes I am making when I hit "apply"

so, sorry for being a bit daft with this.. but any info would help

EDIT: scratch that.. I am seeing change in clock values on GPU-Z... what else should I know? do I need to up voltage? what is this about new bios?


----------



## battleaxe

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *OdinValk*
> 
> So I've been doing a little reading.. and I understand the basics of overclocking GPUs.. but as I have only ever really messed with it on my last card (MSI 760 SC) and didnt really get anywhere with it I left it alone and never messed with it again.. as of yesterday I have the EVGA SC acx 2.0 version.. and would like to play with a little.. but not sure where to start.. I still have MSI Afterburner software on my pc.. (not sure if it matters using an MSI software to OC an EVGA card) but I also have precision X and OC scanner and all that stuff... I was messing with the clock offset sliders on precision but not seeing the changes I am making when I hit "apply"
> 
> so, sorry for being a bit daft with this.. but any info would help
> 
> EDIT: scratch that.. I am seeing change in clock values on GPU-Z... what else should I know? do I need to up voltage? what is this about new bios?


Did you run a bench or test and have the onscreen or GPU-Z up? That way you would see your clocks while benching? Or did you test the bench results? Were the scores the same or different? When you make a change and hit apply nothing really happens until you put a load on the card. When benching your scores should be higher at higher clocks, until you are getting at the edge of stability, then they can start to go back down a bit, until eventually you push too hard the crash the drivers.


----------



## OdinValk

I am running a Unigine Valley bench right now.. I tested it yesterday when I first put the card in.. so I will look at the results.. I raised the GPU clock to 1250 (boost is 1440) and the mem clock to 3905.. once the benchmark is done and i find where the hell the results are saved to lol..


----------



## battleaxe

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *OdinValk*
> 
> I am running a Unigine Valley bench right now.. I tested it yesterday when I first put the card in.. so I will look at the results.. I raised the GPU clock to 1250 (boost is 1440) and the mem clock to 3905.. once the benchmark is done and i find where the hell the results are saved to lol..


Like anything else. Keep messing around with it. You'll get the hang of it.


----------



## jlhawn

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Xoriam*
> 
> Almost all of us are hitting a wall roughly about there.
> 
> The straight up brick wall to crash seems to be 1600mhz.
> Some of us suspect they have put limits on the 970 purposfully, or they are extremely tightly binned.


yep mine is fine at 1575mhz but 1605mhz and I get a TDR (driver crash) within 1 second of valley screen goes black
and event viewer shows TDR


----------



## utterfabrication

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *leakydog*
> 
> another example of 3.5 GB VRAM weird cap in games (not my video)
> 
> http://www.dailymotion.com/video/x2dxzur_watch-dogs_videogames


Just tested to see if I could use more than 3.5 GB and was easily able to hit 4 GB in Shadow of Mordor at 4K (200% resolution scale). Also got up to 3.8 GB in Dragon Age Inquisition at 4K with Fade-Touched textures enabled.


----------



## Comp4k

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *OdinValk*
> 
> So I've been doing a little reading.. and I understand the basics of overclocking GPUs.. but as I have only ever really messed with it on my last card (MSI 760 SC) and didnt really get anywhere with it I left it alone and never messed with it again.. as of yesterday I have the EVGA SC acx 2.0 version.. and would like to play with a little.. but not sure where to start.. I still have MSI Afterburner software on my pc.. (not sure if it matters using an MSI software to OC an EVGA card) but I also have precision X and OC scanner and all that stuff... I was messing with the clock offset sliders on precision but not seeing the changes I am making when I hit "apply"
> 
> so, sorry for being a bit daft with this.. but any info would help
> 
> EDIT: scratch that.. I am seeing change in clock values on GPU-Z... what else should I know? do I need to up voltage? what is this about new bios?


Most of the time your machine will be idling so you won't see the boost clock until you stress it. A quick way to double check if you don't have two monitors is to pull up Furkmark with max settings windowed and look at afterburner while it's running.

I'd say make your clock around 1550 Mhz then slowly back down if you are artifacting/crashing in Firestrike. After you find a stable clock, then you can start boosting up the memory. Well, at least that's how I did it.


----------



## OdinValk

cool thanks man.. I will tinker with it some more.. for the moment I am just happy I can run some games on ultra settings without loss of fps.. this 970 is a HUGE step up from my old 760 lol


----------



## John Shepard

Damn 1546Mhz was almost stable but DAI crashed after about 3 hours.....
1533 please be stable!








Quote:


> Originally Posted by *xgunnas*
> 
> not sure about the stock bios thing, they should be able to check whether or not the bios has ever been flashed on the cards, just count the warranty out whenever you flash the cards, did you notice any improvements in the amount of microstuttering after you match the clocks, I'm about to do this to a pair of 670s, any input is appreciated.
> ?


I haven't noticed any severe microstuttering to tell you the truth.
The only improvement i noticed is the extra mhz on the core and of course the throttling is gone.


----------



## OdinValk

cool thanks man.. I will tinker with it some more.. for the moment I am just happy I can run some games on ultra settings without loss of fps.. this 970 is a HUGE step up from my old 760 lol


----------



## OdinValk

just thinking about sometthing... for as much as this card has improved my overall FPS and look of the game.. I am still missing out on like HALF of the beauty.. not having a monitor capable of displaying 1080p or higher.. my current (main) monitor is http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16824176161 resolution in 16:9... so now I have to look into getting a decent sized monitor that will harness the card itself and any tweaking I may do...


----------



## battleaxe

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *OdinValk*
> 
> just thinking about sometthing... for as much as this card has improved my overall FPS and look of the game.. I am still missing out on like HALF of the beauty.. not having a monitor capable of displaying 1080p or higher.. my current (main) monitor is http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16824176161 resolution in 16:9... so now I have to look into getting a decent sized monitor that will harness the card itself and any tweaking I may do...


Just an FYI a 1080p monitor will not strain this card at all. I'd go 1440 at least if you can afford it. I get over 100fps in BF3 almost constantly, with no OC at all.


----------



## Phantomas 007

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MikeGR7*
> 
> Definately go for the G1!
> I have the same colour theme and love the contrast of blue colour inside the all red enviroment!
> But that's my opinion ofc.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Here is some pics for everyone that cares for the Blue/Red themes!


Thanks for the photos. The mind says go the G1 but the heart says to go for the Strix. I'm confused.


----------



## aka13

Screw the G1 fanboys, I got the Strix and it's awesome. Join the asus side of the force


----------



## OdinValk

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *battleaxe*
> 
> Just an FYI a 1080p monitor will not strain this card at all. I'd go 1440 at least if you can afford it. I get over 100fps in BF3 almost constantly, with no OC at all.


Thats what I am looking at, in an ideal world.. I'd get LGs 34" curved monitor (drool) but with a new baby on the way.. money is tight.. but looking at my local frys.. a 1440p 27" monitor is only maybe a couple hundred bucks... plus I could always buy second hand from here or something


----------



## iRUSH

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *aka13*
> 
> Screw the G1 fanboys, I got the Strix and it's awesome. Join the asus side of the force


I haven't been following this thread. Is the G.1 a thread favorite?


----------



## jlhawn

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *aka13*
> 
> Screw the G1 fanboys, I got the Strix and it's awesome. Join the asus side of the force


my G1 Gaming is my first ever Gigabyte product.
I have always had ASUS for motherboards and PNY
for graphics but the PNY GTX 970 is just ugly so I passed
on it.


----------



## aka13

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *iRUSH*
> 
> I haven't been following this thread. Is the G.1 a thread favorite?


Nah, not really. It's just being forced by a couple of guys with no real reasons, propably getting paid for advertising it.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jlhawn*
> 
> my G1 Gaming is my first ever Gigabyte product.
> I have always had ASUS for motherboards and PNY
> for graphics but the PNY GTX 970 is just ugly so I passed
> on it.


I like Gigabyte and asus motherboards, also had 6+ cards of different generations from both of them. Literally the only reason for choosing one or the other is who you trust in more.


----------



## xgunnas

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *AngryGoldfish*
> 
> Sorry if I'm being ignorant here and missing something glaring, but isn't there a high chance that 3.4GB of RAM was all that was actually needed in that particular part of the game? I can't read the language used so maybe I'm missing something.


the studdering was most likely due to the 8x msaa more than anything else, watch dogs was the first game i tested the 970 on and it was about 3.2gb 1920x1200 on 4x msaa, so the video doesn't really say much
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *OdinValk*
> 
> So I've been doing a little reading.. and I understand the basics of overclocking GPUs.. but as I have only ever really messed with it on my last card (MSI 760 SC) and didnt really get anywhere with it I left it alone and never messed with it again.. as of yesterday I have the EVGA SC acx 2.0 version.. and would like to play with a little.. but not sure where to start.. I still have MSI Afterburner software on my pc.. (not sure if it matters using an MSI software to OC an EVGA card) but I also have precision X and OC scanner and all that stuff... I was messing with the clock offset sliders on precision but not seeing the changes I am making when I hit "apply"
> 
> so, sorry for being a bit daft with this.. but any info would help
> 
> EDIT: scratch that.. I am seeing change in clock values on GPU-Z... what else should I know? do I need to up voltage? what is this about new bios?


watch the temps, under 85 for 24/7 use is ok (this differs from people to people), up the voltage if you want, as for new bios, you may want to check the bios thread

http://www.overclock.net/t/1517316/extract-and-flash-gtx-970-and-980-firmware-zosons-h2o-and-air-custom-bios

the hard cap for the 970s right now are about 1.3v, different per brand/luck, u'll get about 50mhz from raising the max voltage, i flashed because i had minor issues with older games, the extra speed was just a side thing, i really don't see a difference.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *John Shepard*
> 
> Damn 1546Mhz was almost stable but DAI crashed after about 3 hours.....
> 1533 please be stable!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I haven't noticed any severe microstuttering to tell you the truth.
> The only improvement i noticed is the extra mhz on the core and of course the throttling is gone.


that's good to know, now you are getting the fullest out of your sli, gl on1533.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *OdinValk*
> 
> just thinking about sometthing... for as much as this card has improved my overall FPS and look of the game.. I am still missing out on like HALF of the beauty.. not having a monitor capable of displaying 1080p or higher.. my current (main) monitor is http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16824176161 resolution in 16:9... so now I have to look into getting a decent sized monitor that will harness the card itself and any tweaking I may do...


1080p will not really stress the card, but 1440p is also a bit too much for the 970 on some games (DAI, watch dogs, mordor), not enough horsepower for DAI, not enough vram for watchdogs, mordor maxed out, also have to take into account future games. After the resolution, you also have to decide whether you want colors/viewing angle at 60fps or crappy colors with 120fps for a monitor, can't have both without paying an arm and a leg.


----------



## xgunnas

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *iRUSH*
> 
> I haven't been following this thread. Is the G.1 a thread favorite?


I went from an asus card to a G1, mainly cause of the load temps, the Strix makes less noise, but has a lower tdp. MSI is a good balance for noise, temps, and power. As the G1s seem to be capped around 1570 1.25-1.26v. The MSI seems to have a higher wall but temps are higher on the stock cooler, if you get a water block or something I think MSI has a higher ceiling than the G1 if mods do come out down the line

If there's any chance you are gonna flash the bios or do voltage mods i don't recommend the Strix, go G1 or MSI instead.


----------



## battleaxe

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jlhawn*
> 
> my G1 Gaming is my first ever Gigabyte product.
> I have always had ASUS for motherboards and PNY
> for graphics but the PNY GTX 970 is just ugly so I passed
> on it.


I bought the PNY, brought it home and took it out of the box. Immediately returned to the store and bought the G1. So glad I did.


----------



## xgunnas

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *battleaxe*
> 
> I bought the PNY, brought it home and took it out of the box. Immediately returned to the store and bought the G1. So glad I did.


lol, why, did the PNY really look that bad?


----------



## MikeGR7

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *iRUSH*
> 
> I haven't been following this thread. Is the G.1 a thread favorite?


It's a mix of MSI/G1. ASUS comes third.
Main reason is some more restricted TDP/Cooling capacity/OC potential(due to single Pcie plug) on the ASUS card.
Really an excellent card otherwise and truly good build quality.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *aka13*
> 
> Nah, not really. It's just being forced by a couple of guys with no real reasons, propably getting paid for advertising it.


Hope you're joking right?


----------



## OdinValk

I think I may take my EVGA back to the store on monday... if they have the MSI one available I will trade it in... I got mine with a $10 rebate.. so I may have to return it to Frys and drive into Houston to go to microcenter and get the MSI/ASUS for the same price


----------



## battleaxe

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *xgunnas*
> 
> lol, why, did the PNY really look that bad?


In my opinion it just looked like junk. The G1 looks like fine jewelry in comparison. Looks aren't everything, but I don't know how long until I get it on water and I have a side window. Didn't want to look at that thing for a year. lol... kinda dumb I know.


----------



## jlhawn

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *xgunnas*
> 
> lol, why, did the PNY really look that bad?


I was referring to the PNY GTX 970 that you buy online, the one that looks like a black VHS tape when the 970 was released. .

this one


----------



## Archngamin

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jlhawn*
> 
> I was referring to the PNY GTX 970 that you buy online, the one that looks like a black VHS tape when the 970 was released. .
> 
> this one


This looks so much better than looking at heatpipes and two/three fans. I'd rather get this one for $300 than pay $50+ to have an uglier card.


----------



## battleaxe

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jlhawn*
> 
> I was referring to the PNY GTX 970 that you buy online, the one that looks like a black VHS tape when the 970 was released. .
> 
> this one


Yup that's the one. Beauty is in the eye of the beholder

Edit: that's the one I returned for being so ugly. Well, and also for having a short PCB... LOL

we all have so different tastes... and they're all right, or wrong, not sure which.


----------



## OdinValk

they also sell one that is like half the size.. made by gigabyte for (small form) http://www.microcenter.com/product/441042/GeForce_GTX_970_Overclocked_4GB_GDDR5_Video_Card


----------



## jlhawn

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Archngamin*
> 
> This looks so much better than looking at heatpipes and two/three fans. I'd rather get this one for $300 than pay $50+ to have an uglier card.


you should see the other side of it, it's just awful. also hundreds of customer complaints of the plastic cover
being so thin it rattles when the fan goes over 40% speed.


----------



## Archngamin

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jlhawn*
> 
> you should see the other side of it, it's just awful. also hundreds of customer complaints of the plastic cover
> being so thin it rattles when the fan goes over 40% speed.


Nvidia has been doing this card extension since the 600 series. One could also go for the MSI blower which is a plastic variant of the Titan cooler. There is also a EVGA blower but I don't know how that would compare to the PNY/MSI/Titan. Someone should do a blower card round up for those of us who don't use the custom aftermarket coolers.


----------



## xgunnas

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *battleaxe*
> 
> Yup that's the one. Beauty is in the eye of the beholder
> 
> Edit: that's the one I returned for being so ugly. Well, and also for having a short PCB... LOL
> 
> we all have so different tastes... and they're all right, or wrong, not sure which.


LOL it's not really that ugly to me but I know what you guys mean, old vcr tape lol, not something from 2014, the side view does look at bit worse compared to the other cards. Different tastes indeed


----------



## PalominoCreek

So I'm guessing no one has yet bought the new EVGA card?


----------



## OdinValk

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *PalominoCreek*
> 
> So I'm guessing no one has yet bought the new EVGA card?


I bought the EVGA GTX 970 SC ACX 2.0 yesterday.. which are you referring as the "new" one? the FTW?


----------



## xgunnas

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *OdinValk*
> 
> I bought the EVGA GTX 970 SC ACX 2.0 yesterday.. which are you referring as the "new" one? the FTW?


he's referring to the SSC

http://www.evga.com/articles/00892/EVGA-GeForce-GTX-970-SSC/

probably going to have to wait a few days for a good amount of reviews


----------



## jlhawn

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Archngamin*
> 
> Nvidia has been doing this card extension since the 600 series. One could also go for the MSI blower which is a plastic variant of the Titan cooler. There is also a EVGA blower but I don't know how that would compare to the PNY/MSI/Titan. Someone should do a blower card round up for those of us who don't use the custom aftermarket coolers.


here is my old PNY GTX 680, it has a full length pcb as did my 2 580's


----------



## phenom01

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *xgunnas*
> 
> he's referring to the SSC
> 
> http://www.evga.com/articles/00892/EVGA-GeForce-GTX-970-SSC/
> 
> probably going to have to wait a few days for a good amount of reviews


Jayztwocents has one up on youtube he disassembled it in the video. Did a pretty nice lite review of it. he hit 1553 on it I think?


----------



## PalominoCreek

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *phenom01*
> 
> Jayztwocents has one up on youtube he disassembled it in the video. Did a pretty nice lite review of it. he hit 1553 on it I think?


Thank you! Reason I'm so interested in EVGA cards is because I just love their designs, it's a tough choice between them and the G1.


----------



## iRUSH

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *phenom01*
> 
> Jayztwocents has one up on youtube he disassembled it in the video. Did a pretty nice lite review of it. he hit 1553 on it I think?


I saw that too. It's just missing a backplate, at least in his video it didn't have one.

Can anyone confirm it this new one will come with a backplate?


----------



## Xoriam

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *iRUSH*
> 
> I saw that too. It's just missing a backplate, at least in his video it didn't have one.
> 
> Can anyone confirm it this new one will come with a backplate?


EVGA back plates are sold separately usually :/
Apart from the classified.
You'll be lucky to get one with the original product, unless they do another free backplate offer.


----------



## VulgarDisplay88

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *iRUSH*
> 
> I saw that too. It's just missing a backplate, at least in his video it didn't have one.
> 
> Can anyone confirm it this new one will come with a backplate?


SSC doesn't come with a backplate. Only the FTW+ does. Some pictures show the SSC with one but they said over on the EVGA forum that it doesn't.


----------



## iRUSH

That's too bad. Thanks for the heads up. Unless you're an EVGA fan, it's still a tough sale IMO.

A higher overclock is just the luck of the draw with most cards anyway.

I'm glad they've gone ahead to remake their version of the card the way it should've been from the start. But at least put a backplate on it at this point.


----------



## Xoriam

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *iRUSH*
> 
> That's too bad. Thanks for the heads up. Unless you're an EVGA fan, it's still a tough sale IMO.
> 
> A higher overclock is just the luck of the draw with most cards anyway.
> 
> I'm glad they've gone ahead to remake their version of the card the way it should've been from the start. But at least put a backplate on it at this point.


backplates are not really that expensive when they are in stock though, just putting that out there.


----------



## iRUSH

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Xoriam*
> 
> backplates are not really that expensive when they are in stock though, just putting that out there.


No doubt, but factor in the 359 price + 20 for a backplate not including shipping and I just don't see it justified. Unless you're an EVGA, then yeah, this card could be for you.

I not trying to step on the toes of those who like this brand. I just feel like this is the card it should have been from the start. Instead it's their 3rd version. They could have almost hit it out of the park for EVGA fans.

If I was an EVGA fan, this card would be insulting.


----------



## PalominoCreek

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *iRUSH*
> 
> No doubt, but factor in the 359 price + 20 for a backplate not including shipping and I just don't see it justified. Unless you're an EVGA, then yeah, this card could be for you.
> 
> I not trying to step on the toes of those who like this brand. I just feel like this is the card it should have been from the start. Instead it's their 3rd version. They could have almost hit it out of the park for EVGA fans.
> 
> If I was an EVGA fan, this card would be insulting.


They definitely shouldn't be making new cards that are allegedly better than the previous ones for the same money, I get your point.


----------



## xgunnas

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *iRUSH*
> 
> No doubt, but factor in the 359 price + 20 for a backplate not including shipping and I just don't see it justified. Unless you're an EVGA, then yeah, this card could be for you.
> 
> I not trying to step on the toes of those who like this brand. I just feel like this is the card it should have been from the start. Instead it's their 3rd version. They could have almost hit it out of the park for EVGA fans.
> 
> If I was an EVGA fan, this card would be insulting.


I hope the step-up program lets some of the older models' owners swap their cards, I'm just gonna assume this card will probably have less coil whine problems than the rest as it is the newest edition on the market, and for 350, not bad with the evga warranty. Just gonna wait for some1 over at the bios thread to see if this thing breaks 1.3v, i doubt it though.


----------



## VulgarDisplay88

I'm going to wait until the FTW+ is out and then I'm sending back my 2nd coil whining card and see if they send me the FTW+. I've tried 3 power supplies now and it does it with all of them.


----------



## Cosmic Collision

Seems I got a pretty crappy MSI 4G. Couldn't cross 1500 on it even with boosted voltage. Had a much easier time with the Gigabyte. Looking at this thread more recently though, G1 users (myself included) are more likely to get Hynix memory. I'm not entirely sure how that works out in games because I didn't keep a record (my MSI could get 7900 on mem) but Valley benchmarks seem to favour memory overclocks heavily. Almost 100 more on core and 100 less on memory and the two cards getting around the same overall scores. I kind of feel like I should have just replaced my MSI with another one. Probably the grass is greener mentality.

Man, I hate buying video cards haha


----------



## umeng2002

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jlhawn*
> 
> I was referring to the PNY GTX 970 that you buy online, the one that looks like a black VHS tape when the 970 was released. .
> 
> this one


I love the way it looks. I almost got that one just because of that reason.


----------



## Enzo Who

After more than 5 years of reading OC.net I figured it was time to make a first post.









I am the proud new owner of a Gigabyte GTX 970 G1 Gaming. My previous card was an overclocked HD5850 which ran at 975MHz core. Since it was on water it was a true pleasure and very very easy to overclock. After reading a lot of GTX 970 reviews I thought overclocking this beast was going to be easier but I was terribly wrong. I've now been reading over 2 days and 100's of pages worth of overclocking info about the TDP max, bins, PerfCaps and whatnot, all stuff I hadn't really heard of before.

After all this I decided to just follow an overclocking guide and see where I ended up. I was not so glad as my G1 Gaming crashed in Heaven at +180MHz on the core (1572MHz boost) and adding Vcore or increasing the TDP didn't really seem to matter. I then decided to check up on what my card was actually doing when bench-marking and overclocking and just when I decided to eventually flash my BIOS for another BIOS with a higher TDP-limit I noticed something in the GPU-Z logs. My TDP-usage (%) never exceeded 76%. Which in hindsight is not so strange as the card has 280 Watts at its disposal since it's equipped with a 6 and 8 pin PCI-connector.

Soooo. I then started overclocking with MSI Afterburner without turning up the TDP-max to 112%. Before I could get +170 MHz on the core stable whereas +180 MHz would either crash the nVidia driver or the Heaven benchmark would just show me a grey screen, no artifacts first though, and the driver would crash soon after.

Now, however, I was able to run +200 MHz on the core with an effective boost clock of 1592.3 MHz. I was surprised Heaven even started above +180 MHz. I didn't do some decent stability testing as of yet but I was able to run Heaven for 3 loops before I decided to post this reply as I found this all really strange. When I ran +210 MHz on the core my semi-geek-boner quickly disappeared as Heaven crashed pretty much instantly. I did run 1600 MHz for 3 solid seconds though









Note that my memory is still clocked at stock speeds (7 GHz).

With all this aside, what is now causing Heaven to crash? My temps never rose above 70°C and even if they did, an EK block is on the way. My TDP usage does not exceed 76% and my Vcore is still running at 1.212V which is stock. PerfCap Reason never drops or exceeds 4, whatever PerfCap Reason means








Do I need to turn up the core voltage? If so, is the only way to do this a BIOS flash? I was told increasing the core voltage in MSI AB to +87 did not mean the same as increasing the core voltage with 87mV.
To whoever read my whole post, sorry for wasting your time


----------



## Team Grinder

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *aka13*
> 
> Nah, not really. It's just being forced by a couple of guys with no real reasons, propably getting paid for advertising it.


Obviously you have been here since the start of the thread either or haven't paid attention. There a more than a couple users of the Gigabyte G1 Gaming on here who love their product a little too much.
As you love Asus and others love other brands. There are a couple who get paid but the rest of us who paid for the product are enjoying it. Personally I wouldn't buy Asus, even if they had 50% off. Absolute pieces of junk. Their build quality is not as good as people think. Plus lets not get into their RMA process.


----------



## jlhawn

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Team Grinder*
> 
> Obviously you have been here since the start of the thread either or haven't paid attention. There a more than a couple users of the Gigabyte G1 Gaming on here who love their product a little too much.
> As you love Asus and others love other brands. There might be a couple who get paid but the rest of us who paid for the product are enjoying it. Personally I wouldn't buy Asus if they had 50% off. Absolute pieces of junk. Their build quality is not as good as people think. Plus lets not get into their RMA process.


oh god yes, asus rma stinks !! customer service at asus is the worst, they always blame the customer.


----------



## umeng2002

Tha't why my last cards since the 6600 GT (AGP version







) have been eVGA. They have great support. The fact that they even have a step-up program shows that they care about the end user experience.

The lopping off of the lifetime warranty, 970 heat pipe issue, and coil whine reports are a concern, but I gave them another chance with the 970.


----------



## xgunnas

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Enzo Who*
> 
> After more than 5 years of reading OC.net I figured it was time to make a first post.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I am the proud new owner of a Gigabyte GTX 970 G1 Gaming. My previous card was an overclocked HD5850 which ran at 975MHz core. Since it was on water it was a true pleasure and very very easy to overclock. After reading a lot of GTX 970 reviews I thought overclocking this beast was going to be easier but I was terribly wrong. I've now been reading over 2 days and 100's of pages worth of overclocking info about the TDP max, bins, PerfCaps and whatnot, all stuff I hadn't really heard of before.
> 
> After all this I decided to just follow an overclocking guide and see where I ended up. I was not so glad as my G1 Gaming crashed in Heaven at +180MHz on the core (1572MHz boost) and adding Vcore or increasing the TDP didn't really seem to matter. I then decided to check up on what my card was actually doing when bench-marking and overclocking and just when I decided to eventually flash my BIOS for another BIOS with a higher TDP-limit I noticed something in the GPU-Z logs. My TDP-usage (%) never exceeded 76%. Which in hindsight is not so strange as the card has 280 Watts at its disposal since it's equipped with a 6 and 8 pin PCI-connector.
> 
> Soooo. I then started overclocking with MSI Afterburner without turning up the TDP-max to 112%. Before I could get +170 MHz on the core stable whereas +180 MHz would either crash the nVidia driver or the Heaven benchmark would just show me a grey screen, no artifacts first though, and the driver would crash soon after.
> 
> Now, however, I was able to run +200 MHz on the core with an effective boost clock of 1592.3 MHz. I was surprised Heaven even started above +180 MHz. I didn't do some decent stability testing as of yet but I was able to run Heaven for 3 loops before I decided to post this reply as I found this all really strange. When I ran +210 MHz on the core my semi-geek-boner quickly disappeared as Heaven crashed pretty much instantly. I did run 1600 MHz for 3 solid seconds though
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Note that my memory is still clocked at stock speeds (7 GHz).
> 
> With all this aside, what is now causing Heaven to crash? My temps never rose above 70°C and even if they did, an EK block is on the way. My TDP usage does not exceed 76% and my Vcore is still running at 1.212V which is stock. PerfCap Reason never drops or exceeds 4, whatever PerfCap Reason means
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Do I need to turn up the core voltage? If so, is the only way to do this a BIOS flash? I was told increasing the core voltage in MSI AB to +87 did not mean the same as increasing the core voltage with 87mV.
> To whoever read my whole post, sorry for wasting your time


if you want to, increase core voltage by .87 with afterburner and use gpu-z to see where it is capped at without a bios flash, unless the bios is set to 1.2125v max then it wouldn't do anything.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Team Grinder*
> 
> Obviously you have been here since the start of the thread either or haven't paid attention. There a more than a couple users of the Gigabyte G1 Gaming on here who love their product a little too much.
> As you love Asus and others love other brands. There might be a couple who get paid but the rest of us who paid for the product are enjoying it. Personally I wouldn't buy Asus if they had 50% off. Absolute pieces of junk. Their build quality is not as good as people think. Plus lets not get into their RMA process.


Their motherboards haven't failed me *touch wood*. the gtx 480/580 that i owned had a dead port each that i never bothered to RMA for after phoning their support, they asked me to pay for repairing the dead dvi port while the card was under warranty. I now buy video cards assuming they have no warranty (outside of EVGA. but they messed up their 9xx launch), I have not tried gigabyte or msi's warranty yet. If any1 has experience with them let me know.


----------



## Team Grinder

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *John Shepard*
> 
> Damn 1546Mhz was almost stable but DAI crashed after about 3 hours.....
> 1533 please be stable!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I haven't noticed any severe microstuttering to tell you the truth.
> The only improvement i noticed is the extra mhz on the core and of course the throttling is gone.


If your running SLI John, I would say 1500/7800 is where you should be aiming. you could quite possibly make it to 8000 on the mem. If you can run 1.218v then you should get there. Let me know if I can help with your G1 bios. I have mine set to 1.218v on 3D load. Still has the power saving measures and all and is very stable. Just finished it yesteday morning and ran a heaven loop for 12 hours whilst I was at work and it was still going strong when I got back.


----------



## Team Grinder

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *xgunnas*
> 
> Their motherboards haven't failed me *touch wood*. the gtx 480/580 that i owned had a dead port each that i never bothered to RMA for after phoning their support, they asked me to pay for repairing the dead dvi port while the card was under warranty. I now buy video cards assuming they have no warranty (outside of EVGA. but they messed up their 9xx launch), I have not tried gigabyte or msi's warranty yet. If any1 has experience with them let me know.


Gigabyte is ok with me, since their Australian HQ is in Melbourne about 10 minutes from my house. MSI I must say that I haven't had any issues at all and owned only 2 of their products. Both rock solid products. I owned an Asus P6X58D Premium for 5 years and a Asus HD5970 for 2 years. Board finally gave way after running a 920 @4.2 for the whole time which I was happy with. The card I always had issues with it. Repaired 5 times under warranty and they refused credit for another car. Finally on the 6th time for repair I cracked the ****s and lost my marbles and they credit noted me the whole amount and I bought the MSI GTX 670. Each time the card was gone for approximately 6-12 weeks. Every other Asus product I have owned has shat itself within 12 months


----------



## umeng2002

Why isn't it illegal for them to make the customer pay ANY shipping costs for an RMA. A warranty should incur no cost to the customer.


----------



## Team Grinder

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jlhawn*
> 
> oh god yes, asus rma stinks !! customer service at asus is the worst, they always blame the customer.


All hail Asus RMA process lol.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *umeng2002*
> 
> Why isn't it illegal for them to make the customer pay ANY shipping costs for an RMA. A warranty should incur no cost to the customer.


It certainly is. But being the person I am I didn't want hassles but eventually they pushed me to the point that I exploded. The rep who happened to be there and the retailer looked absolutely like stunned mullets. After my explosion I had 5 smokes to calm down lol.


----------



## OdinValk

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *umeng2002*
> 
> Why isn't it illegal for them to make the customer pay ANY shipping costs for an RMA. A warranty should incur no cost to the customer.


agreed, and to the eVGA problem/concer/design of the heatpipes.. I can see how it could be considered a design flaw.. but with the cooling abilities I have seen with my EVGA sc acx 2.0 ... I am happy with it.. I think that if they were going to have 3 pipes and NEEDED it to sit on all 3.. that the heat pipes would be all the 8mm size.. not 2x 8mm and 1 6mm.. I am inclined to believe what they have said about doing this with a purpose in mind.. I find it hard to believe that a company like EVGA that has been around and making cards since 1999.. surely they have a decent idea of what they are doing.. but that is just my two cents.. who knows.. I could be totally wrong.. plus I dont even know if my card is set up that way.. or if its sitting atop all 3 pipes.. I haven't taken the cooler off to see.. as I am still trying to decide on how to go about W'cooling it


----------



## Teskin89

But i don't have a x79 mobo so it's not for my p8h77-v, what could i do? I tried that fix, but it seems it didn't work


----------



## jlhawn

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *umeng2002*
> 
> Why isn't it illegal for them to make the customer pay ANY shipping costs for an RMA. A warranty should incur no cost to the customer.


Corsair and EVGA both have emailed me pre-paid shipping labels so I didn't have to
pay anything.


----------



## xgunnas

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *OdinValk*
> 
> agreed, and to the eVGA problem/concer/design of the heatpipes.. I can see how it could be considered a design flaw.. but with the cooling abilities I have seen with my EVGA sc acx 2.0 ... I am happy with it.. I think that if they were going to have 3 pipes and NEEDED it to sit on all 3.. that the heat pipes would be all the 8mm size.. not 2x 8mm and 1 6mm.. I am inclined to believe what they have said about doing this with a purpose in mind.. I find it hard to believe that a company like EVGA that has been around and making cards since 1999.. surely they have a decent idea of what they are doing.. but that is just my two cents.. who knows.. I could be totally wrong.. plus I dont even know if my card is set up that way.. or if its sitting atop all 3 pipes.. I haven't taken the cooler off to see.. as I am still trying to decide on how to go about W'cooling it


There's a theory on that, it's a older designed cooler that was designed for the 7xx placed on the 970 (they'll never admit that), i don't believe for a sec that it's intended for the 970, the temps with the flawed heatsinks were higher than most other brands (the temps were what got people looking in the first place), but with the new ssc they even have a copper base with alum hs (my personal favorite), i can't say my faith in evga is completely restored, but it's definitely a step in the right direction, kinda sux for the first adapters with the old editions though.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Team Grinder*
> 
> Gigabyte is ok with me, since their Australian HQ is in Melbourne about 10 minutes from my house. MSI I must say that I haven't had any issues at all and owned only 2 of their products. Both rock solid products. I owned an Asus P6X58D Premium for 5 years and a Asus HD5970 for 2 years. Board finally gave way after running a 920 @4.2 for the whole time which I was happy with. The card I always had issues with it. Repaired 5 times under warranty and they refused credit for another car. Finally on the 6th time for repair I cracked the ****s and lost my marbles and they credit noted me the whole amount and I bought the MSI GTX 670. Each time the card was gone for approximately 6-12 weeks. Every other Asus product I have owned has shat itself within 12 months


Thanks for the input, i forgot to add that I've owned 3 matx gigabyte boards, 1 msi matx board and 2 of the gigabyte died within 2 years, the other 2 is still running strong after 2 and 3 years. Though I attribute the failures to the boards being low-end m-atx boards.


----------



## battleaxe

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Enzo Who*
> 
> After more than 5 years of reading OC.net I figured it was time to make a first post.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I am the proud new owner of a Gigabyte GTX 970 G1 Gaming. My previous card was an overclocked HD5850 which ran at 975MHz core. Since it was on water it was a true pleasure and very very easy to overclock. After reading a lot of GTX 970 reviews I thought overclocking this beast was going to be easier but I was terribly wrong. I've now been reading over 2 days and 100's of pages worth of overclocking info about the TDP max, bins, PerfCaps and whatnot, all stuff I hadn't really heard of before.
> 
> After all this I decided to just follow an overclocking guide and see where I ended up. I was not so glad as my G1 Gaming crashed in Heaven at +180MHz on the core (1572MHz boost) and adding Vcore or increasing the TDP didn't really seem to matter. I then decided to check up on what my card was actually doing when bench-marking and overclocking and just when I decided to eventually flash my BIOS for another BIOS with a higher TDP-limit I noticed something in the GPU-Z logs. My TDP-usage (%) never exceeded 76%. Which in hindsight is not so strange as the card has 280 Watts at its disposal since it's equipped with a 6 and 8 pin PCI-connector.
> 
> Soooo. I then started overclocking with MSI Afterburner without turning up the TDP-max to 112%. Before I could get +170 MHz on the core stable whereas +180 MHz would either crash the nVidia driver or the Heaven benchmark would just show me a grey screen, no artifacts first though, and the driver would crash soon after.
> 
> Now, however, I was able to run +200 MHz on the core with an effective boost clock of 1592.3 MHz. I was surprised Heaven even started above +180 MHz. I didn't do some decent stability testing as of yet but I was able to run Heaven for 3 loops before I decided to post this reply as I found this all really strange. When I ran +210 MHz on the core my semi-geek-boner quickly disappeared as Heaven crashed pretty much instantly. I did run 1600 MHz for 3 solid seconds though
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Note that my memory is still clocked at stock speeds (7 GHz).
> 
> With all this aside, what is now causing Heaven to crash? My temps never rose above 70°C and even if they did, an EK block is on the way. My TDP usage does not exceed 76% and my Vcore is still running at 1.212V which is stock. PerfCap Reason never drops or exceeds 4, whatever PerfCap Reason means
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Do I need to turn up the core voltage? If so, is the only way to do this a BIOS flash? I was told increasing the core voltage in MSI AB to +87 did not mean the same as increasing the core voltage with 87mV.
> To whoever read my whole post, sorry for wasting your time


There are several of us around here that think Nvidia has somehow locked down the BIOS so these cards won't go over 1600mhz with any real stability. Some have flashed different BIOS and gone well over 1600, but on stock BIOS this seems to be about the max, in our around 1600. The idea being that they didn't want anyone to get GTX980 performance for free with a high clocking GTX970. And for the most part they were successful if this was hard limited. BIOS mods do seem to allow a bit more headroom though. But the major issue is still getting the volts to these cards. I don't believe this has been completely figured out yet as far as BIOS modding goes. When it does we should start seeing some really high clocking cards. Hopefully, this happens...


----------



## Enzo Who

I have flashed only 1 GPU so far and that was the HD5850 I owned before this one because I wanted it to overclock automatically under load. I fail to understand why a flashed BIOS would solve this 1600 MHz cap if the cap would be hardset by nVidia. Wouldn't it be BIOS independent and if not, why would every other third party manufacturer include this cap? Or do you believe the cap to be the result of the inability to efficiently and consistently provide the core with enough voltage?

Last but not least, since the GTX 970 was released in September, wouldn't a certain hardlock or cap or whatever you choose to name it be discovered yet?

Thanks for the replies Xgunnas and Battleaxe, again sorry for all the questions. Guess I'm just too excited about my new card and too lazy/tired to read 1032 pages on top of the 100+ I already read









As for the voltages, I'll turn op the voltage to +87mV in AB and see what that gives me in the GPU-Z loggs under load. If it does nothing, which is what I am expecting for now, can this be fixed by altering the BIOS voltages numbers and flashing an edited BIOS onto the card? Or is this again, something out of our control thanks to nVidia?

Time to go to bed


----------



## Xoriam

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Enzo Who*
> 
> I have flashed only 1 GPU so far and that was the HD5850 I owned before this one because I wanted it to overclock automatically under load. I fail to understand why a flashed BIOS would solve this 1600 MHz cap if the cap would be hardset by nVidia. Wouldn't it be BIOS independent and if not, why would every other third party manufacturer include this cap? Or do you believe the cap to be the result of the inability to efficiently and consistently provide the core with enough voltage?
> 
> Last but not least, since the GTX 970 was released in September, wouldn't a certain hardlock or cap or whatever you choose to name it be discovered yet?
> 
> Thanks for the replies Xgunnas and Battleaxe, again sorry for all the questions. Guess I'm just too excited about my new card and too lazy/tired to read 1032 pages on top of the 100+ I already read
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> As for the voltages, I'll turn op the voltage to +87mV in AB and see what that gives me in the GPU-Z loggs under load. If it does nothing, which is what I am expecting for now, can this be fixed by altering the BIOS voltages numbers and flashing an edited BIOS onto the card? Or is this again, something out of our control thanks to nVidia?
> 
> Time to go to bed


Hardcap on 970 voltage is 1.3125. (max gpuz will read atm is 1.275 even with bios mod, but it will be at 1.3125)
At the moment though, no one is seeming to get any gains on them past 1.25-1.275ish (talking 970s here, not 980s)

I'm pretty sure people are still trying to figure things out.
From what I've understood there are a few things which we are unable to bypass yet.


----------



## GrimDoctor

In Australia, at least for myself, I've built PCs for a living and Asus support and RMA has been outstanding and Gigabyte has been terrible for my personal and client parts, also there has been far less failure in Asus parts in my 12 years of building.


----------



## hertz9753

The EVGA GTX 970 SSC is not a new card.


----------



## battleaxe

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Xoriam*
> 
> Hardcap on 970 voltage is 1.3125. (max gpuz will read atm is 1.275 even with bios mod, but it will be at 1.3125)
> At the moment though, no one is seeming to get any gains on them past 1.25-1.275ish (talking 970s here, not 980s)
> 
> I'm pretty sure people are still trying to figure things out.
> From what I've understood there are a few things which we are unable to bypass yet.


Pretty much.


----------



## xgunnas

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Xoriam*
> 
> Hardcap on 970 voltage is 1.3125. (max gpuz will read atm is 1.275 even with bios mod, but it will be at 1.3125)
> At the moment though, no one is seeming to get any gains on them past 1.25-1.275ish (talking 970s here, not 980s)
> 
> I'm pretty sure people are still trying to figure things out.
> From what I've understood there are a few things which we are unable to bypass yet.


yap, i was expecting a 50mhz gain from 1.25 to 1.2875 (card won't read any bins 1.3v or above, tried multiple settings)
i got 25 [email protected], i used oc guru to go up 1 mhz at a time and it's stable up to 1598, 1600 would hard crash after 3 seconds (***), my guess is something like a power reduction at certain speeds below the tdp limit set in bios, i'm hopeful for hard mods but doesn't look like it at this point.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *hertz9753*
> 
> The EVGA GTX 970 SSC is not a new card.


talking about the 3975 that came out this week, not the 2975


----------



## hertz9753

The dual bios card.


----------



## jlhawn

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *GrimDoctor*
> 
> In Australia, at least for myself, I've built PCs for a living and Asus support and RMA has been outstanding and Gigabyte has been terrible for my personal and client parts, also there has been far less failure in Asus parts in my 12 years of building.


I myself have never delt with asus customer service but my friends and family have, and look at the amount of complaints on the BBB so this is what I went by.
myself have only used asus motherboards in my builds and never a problem, but man they just continue to screw over my friends and or family when they need to rma
an asus product. once my friends had a board just stop working after 3 days of install, asus had it for 3 weeks and then they emailed him and said they would ship it back
to him if he paid them $140 for the repair !! What?? the board failed! why should he have to pay for a repair on a brand new board?
I could go on but that would take all night and it's kinda


----------



## jjsoviet

I'm having issues with my SLI 970s causing some strange artifacts (desktop and in games) when SLI is enabled; when running off a single card this pixel snowing ceases to exist. Besides a driver rollback, are the other things I could try to alleviate the issue? Or is this just a known thing on SLI 970s right now?


----------



## jlhawn

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jjsoviet*
> 
> I'm having issues with my SLI 970s causing some strange artifacts (desktop and in games) when SLI is enabled; when running off a single card this pixel snowing ceases to exist. Besides a driver rollback, are the other things I could try to alleviate the issue? Or is this just a known thing on SLI 970s right now?


I had the same thing happen with my sli GTX 580's, it was a failed sli bridge (connector) I installed a new one
and problem was gone. after that I kept extra sli bridges as their only 5 bucks on amazon.


----------



## Xoriam

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jlhawn*
> 
> I had the same thing happen with my sli GTX 580's, it was a failed sli bridge (connector) I installed a new one
> and problem was gone. after that I kept extra sli bridges as their only 5 bucks on amazon.


Seeing as he has 2 cards, he should have a backup hopefully


----------



## jjsoviet

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jlhawn*
> 
> I had the same thing happen with my sli GTX 580's, it was a failed sli bridge (connector) I installed a new one
> and problem was gone. after that I kept extra sli bridges as their only 5 bucks on amazon.


Already tried that with a spare SLI bridge from my old Z77 mobo, still no dice.

At first I thought it was a faulty monitor (I have two PB278Q units now lol, will return one) only to find out that the newer unit still has the same issues. Figured it would be the SLI connection, so I swapped out the bridge. The issues still persist unfortunately.

I'm in a loss here. Any other things I could try? Already reseated both cards, switched out the connections, etc. Thanks!


----------



## Mandeep Singh

finally im member of this Group







Bought Asus Strix Gtx 970


----------



## fleetfeather

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *GrimDoctor*
> 
> In Australia, at least for myself, I've built PCs for a living and Asus support and RMA has been outstanding and Gigabyte has been terrible for my personal and client parts, also there has been far less failure in Asus parts in my 12 years of building.


Gigabyte support is alright. Asus support is horrible. Dealt with both in the past, would rather just replace the board than deal with Asus' support staff.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *hertz9753*
> 
> The EVGA GTX 970 SSC is not a new card.


A google search would reveal that there is a new SSC SKU available


----------



## phenom01

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jjsoviet*
> 
> I'm having issues with my SLI 970s causing some strange artifacts (desktop and in games) when SLI is enabled; when running off a single card this pixel snowing ceases to exist. Besides a driver rollback, are the other things I could try to alleviate the issue? Or is this just a known thing on SLI 970s right now?


Yea I seem to be having all kinds of weird issues in SLI. Honestly im starting to regret getting them. Voltage issues mostly. Having to spend hours playing with clocks to get one card to volt properly is getting old fast. Just google 970 sli voltage bug.


----------



## xgunnas

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *phenom01*
> 
> Yea I seem to be having all kinds of weird issues in SLI. Honestly im starting to regret getting them. Voltage issues mostly. Having to spend hours playing with clocks to get one card to volt properly is getting old fast. Just google 970 sli voltage bug.


you could set a stable voltage and use the same bios to both card, some1 above in the thread did it and fixed problems


----------



## jjsoviet

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *xgunnas*
> 
> you could set a stable voltage and use the same bios to both card, some1 above in the thread did it and fixed problems


If there's a guide somewhere (haven't flashed GPU BIOS yet ever) that would be great. I'll try pretty much every trick in the book to solve this issue.

One workaround for now is to turn the monitor off and on again, which seems to stop the artifacting. After a reboot or a cold boot though, the problem goes back so I would have to do this every time I start the computer up. Easy but annoying.


----------



## Xoriam

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jjsoviet*
> 
> If there's a guide somewhere (haven't flashed GPU BIOS yet ever) that would be great. I'll try pretty much every trick in the book to solve this issue.
> 
> One workaround for now is to turn the monitor off and on again, which seems to stop the artifacting. After a reboot or a cold boot though, the problem goes back so I would have to do this every time I start the computer up. Easy but annoying.


Are you running a multi monitor setup?

It's most likely not related, but I know sometimes SLI can have some issues with multi monitor setups.
I'm thinking that because the issue goes away when you turn the screen off and turn it back on.

Your monitor isn't overclocked is it?


----------



## jjsoviet

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Xoriam*
> 
> Are you running a multi monitor setup?
> 
> It's most likely not related, but I know sometimes SLI can have some issues with multi monitor setups.
> I'm thinking that because the issue goes away when you turn the screen off and turn it back on.
> 
> Your monitor isn't overclocked is it?


Nope, mine is a single ASUS PB278Q (though I physically have two right now; the older one's going back to the Egg) so there shouldn't be a problem with regards to multi-monitor setups.

The artifacts are basically random flickering white pixels on dark backgrounds and vice versa; these are more apparent when viewing static images. A major annoyance since I use Lightroom to edit photos often.


----------



## Xoriam

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jjsoviet*
> 
> Nope, mine is a single ASUS PB278Q (though I physically have two right now; the older one's going back to the Egg) so there shouldn't be a problem with regards to multi-monitor setups.
> 
> The artifacts are basically random flickering white pixels on dark backgrounds and vice versa; these are more apparent when viewing static images. A major annoyance since I use Lightroom to edit photos often.


you've tried using each card singularly to make sure neither is defective?


----------



## jjsoviet

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Xoriam*
> 
> you've tried using each card singularly to make sure neither is defective?


Yep. Disabled SLI and removed the bridge, then connected the individual GPUs and testing one at a time. No issues regarding artifacts on both of them.


----------



## Xoriam

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jjsoviet*
> 
> Yep. Disabled SLI and removed the bridge, then connected the individual GPUs and testing one at a time. No issues regarding artifacts on both of them.


Well thats really good to hear.

can you show me your afterburner settings for your SLI setup?


----------



## jjsoviet

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Xoriam*
> 
> Well thats really good to hear.
> 
> can you show me your afterburner settings for your SLI setup?


I actually removed any overclocking once I saw the issue. So, my MSI 970s are basically on stock clocks and yet the problem remains.

It's getting late here so unfortunately I couldn't try out the voltage fix right now. I'll get back to it hopefully by tomorrow.


----------



## Xoriam

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jjsoviet*
> 
> I actually removed any overclocking once I saw the issue. So, my MSI 970s are basically on stock clocks and yet the problem remains.
> 
> It's getting late here so unfortunately I couldn't try out the voltage fix right now. I'll get back to it hopefully by tomorrow.


Is that a 650watt powersupply you are running?

If a bios mod doesn't solve your issue, thats where I would look next.


----------



## xgunnas

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jjsoviet*
> 
> If there's a guide somewhere (haven't flashed GPU BIOS yet ever) that would be great. I'll try pretty much every trick in the book to solve this issue.
> 
> One workaround for now is to turn the monitor off and on again, which seems to stop the artifacting. After a reboot or a cold boot though, the problem goes back so I would have to do this every time I start the computer up. Easy but annoying.


if you can fix it by just turning off the monitor then it's not the cards, try a new bridge as jihawn said above b4 the bios fix

If you do decide to learn about syncing the bios, try this thread

http://www.overclock.net/t/1517316/extract-and-flash-gtx-970-and-980-firmware-zosons-h2o-and-air-custom-bios


----------



## John Shepard

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *xgunnas*
> 
> you could set a stable voltage and use the same bios to both card, some1 above in the thread did it and fixed problems


yeah that was me
I flashed both cards with the same bios and it solved all my voltage/throttling issues.
Now both cards are locked at 1.225V

*edit*
A minor thing but after the flash GPU-Z is reporting wrong pixel and texture fillrates
http://www.techpowerup.com/gpuz/details.php?id=avb6f
It's way higher than what it should be.


----------



## aka13

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jlhawn*
> 
> I myself have never delt with asus customer service but my friends and family have, and look at the amount of complaints on the BBB so this is what I went by.
> myself have only used asus motherboards in my builds and never a problem, but man they just continue to screw over my friends and or family when they need to rma
> an asus product. once my friends had a board just stop working after 3 days of install, asus had it for 3 weeks and then they emailed him and said they would ship it back
> to him if he paid them $140 for the repair !! What?? the board failed! why should he have to pay for a repair on a brand new board?
> I could go on but that would take all night and it's kinda


Don't know about you guys, I never had any problems with any sort of customer support of any manufacturer. It's just how you talk to them what matters. I never based my decision on hardware basing on support of the manufacturer. Like ever.

Maybe in the USA it's this way that you can not do anything with the support, in europe I demand to speak with the manager, and if that does not help you write an official letter to the head office, and usually everything works perfectly fine the day after with the customer service. But I did that only once in my hardware purchasing history of 7 years.


----------



## reev3r

Hey folks, I have had my Gigabyte G1 Gaming 970 for about a month now, and I can say that I have NEVER been happier with a graphics card in my life!

I got a nice, stable overclock at 1,514MHz on my first go, and haven't even touched it since. I am sure I can get higher, but I just have not had the motivation since it is rock solid and who could really ask for more...?

So, this brings me to my issues with the card, and hopefully some assistance...

I bought this specific card because it had the features I was adamant about:

#1 - I was not going to buy a card with only one of each output (or two DVI), I had too many issues with my 670 FTW's and being limited on what monitors I could buy because it had only one of each connector. So I required a card that had 3xDP connectors, nothing else.

#2 - 4GB of VRAM. Self-explanatory.

#3 - Must have a water block supported - this was the difficult one, mostly because the cards that did have blocks, didn't have more than one of each connector (At the time).

So, all of that being said, I have the card, and overclocked it, and out comes the 'issue'... I was looking forward to getting a water block for this card, but 'unfortunately' I don't strictly need one... Even with the card overclocked as high as it is, temps don't go about 65C... Granted, I could get much lower temps with a block, but I don't really need it, and to spend another $130 on a part I don't really need bothers me.

My second issue... This one is an actual issue for me.

I always use the GPU to control some of the fans in my loop, that way if the GPU is getting hammered and the CPU isn't, then the fans will still kick up if need be. Unfortunately, this card doesn't use the 'standard' mini 4-pin PWM connector (for which an adapter is easily available), and instead appears to use a 3-pin connector (I have not pulled the card out to look at it, but all the images I have seen show a 3-pin connector), and I can not seem to find an adapter for this to connect to the fans in my loop...

That is really the problem, I need said adapter if I decide to get a block for this card... So if anybody can point me in the right direction for where to buy one, it would be greatly appreciated. I've not seen one at the retailers I regularly shop, and even a Google search did not help much. Hopefully someone here has done what I do and controls fans with the GPU and has a resource for such a unit...

Thanks all!!!


----------



## Enzo Who

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *reev3r*
> 
> That is really the problem, I need said adapter if I decide to get a block for this card... So if anybody can point me in the right direction for where to buy one, it would be greatly appreciated. I've not seen one at the retailers I regularly shop, and even a Google search did not help much. Hopefully someone here has done what I do and controls fans with the GPU and has a resource for such a unit...
> 
> Thanks all!!!


You want to connect case fans or radiator fans to the GPU so that when the GPU gets hotter the fans ramp up? I understand the theory and thoughts behind that but I don't think it really matters? With a full cover block everything that needs to be cooled is cooled except for the backside of the card maybe. Even ramping up pump-speed will give you little to no results. That being said, I believe they use a micro 3-pin connection. I can't get a closer look at it here as the fan connection is on the motherboard side and blocked by a watercooled 5850 that is still attached because I am too lazy to drain the loop.

Image:

https://lh4.googleusercontent.com/-i4oaWxBluzM/UfZIjh4u4JI/AAAAAAAAHUI/Bems1AJXs60/w550-h390-no/C-ebay.jpg

Closer look at the connection on the G1 Gaming:
http://www.ekwb.com/shop/EK-IM/EK-IM-3831109830284.pdf

I have also increased the voltage to +87mV and I am left with a few questions. My card just ran a stable run of Heaven with +190 MHz on the core and +87mV. My GPU-z log shows that under load the core clock rose to 1607 MHz from 12:25:43to 12:26:54 (about a minute) only to drop to 1594 MHz afterwards. All this time the temperature never got over 66°C and voltage was at 1.262V with PerfCap 12. At 1594 MHz temperatures never rose over 68°C and voltage dropped to 1.237V with PerfCap 4.

Now, the things I don't understand.

If my default clock = 1178 MHz and my boost clock = 1329 MHz. How the hell is this 1607 and 1594 MHz clock speed calculated? Surely 1329 + 190 does not equal either of those values. I'm probably missing some basic binning theories here.

Second, why exactly does the clock speed drop from 1607 to 1594? My temperature limit was set at 80°C and it never reached 70°C.

Why can't I just set the voltage at 1.262V and clock speed at 1600 and keep it at these values for testing. I feel like I'm just entering some random values into After Burner and my card decides what to do with it.









Edit:
Also; my maximum TDP usage (%) is 81.3% so that's not the reason for the down throttling either.


----------



## reev3r

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Enzo Who*
> 
> You want to connect case fans or radiator fans to the GPU so that when the GPU gets hotter the fans ramp up? I understand the theory and thoughts behind that but I don't think it really matters? With a full cover block everything that needs to be cooled is cooled except for the backside of the card maybe. Even ramping up pump-speed will give you little to no results. That being said, I believe they use a micro 3-pin connection. I can't get a closer look at it here as the fan connection is on the motherboard side and blocked by a watercooled 5850 that is still attached because I am too lazy to drain the loop.
> 
> Image:
> 
> https://lh4.googleusercontent.com/-i4oaWxBluzM/UfZIjh4u4JI/AAAAAAAAHUI/Bems1AJXs60/w550-h390-no/C-ebay.jpg
> 
> Closer look at the connection on the G1 Gaming:
> http://www.ekwb.com/shop/EK-IM/EK-IM-3831109830284.pdf


Basically my goal is so that if I do end up getting a GPU block, and for example, the GPU is getting hammered and the CPU isn't (in games my 4930K rarely goes about ~25% load), the fans will not ramp up if they are controlled by CPU temp, so I want to connect a couple of my 140mm fans on my radiator to my GPU, that way they are controlled by GPU temps, if the GPU gets warm then the fans ramp up. I did this with my 670 FTW cards and it worked beautifully, however, they had mini/micro 4-pin connectors, and Gelid makes the necessary adapter to control 4-pin PWM fans from the GPU.

As you discovered and I mentioned, it seems such an adapter is not a common thing, which is the reason I posted in order to find out if anybody knows of/where susuchn item can be obtained. 

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Enzo Who*
> 
> I have also increased the voltage to +87mV and I am left with a few questions. My card just ran a stable run of Heaven with +190 MHz on the core and +87mV. My GPU-z log shows that under load the core clock rose to 1607 MHz from 12:25:43to 12:26:54 (about a minute) only to drop to 1594 MHz afterwards. All this time the temperature never got over 66°C and voltage was at 1.262V with PerfCap 12. At 1594 MHz temperatures never rose over 68°C and voltage dropped to 1.237V with PerfCap 4.
> 
> Now, the things I don't understand.
> 
> If my default clock = 1178 MHz and my boost clock = 1329 MHz. How the hell is this 1607 and 1594 MHz clock speed calculated? Surely 1329 + 190 does not equal either of those values. I'm probably missing some basic binning theories here.
> 
> Second, why exactly does the clock speed drop from 1607 to 1594? My temperature limit was set at 80°C and it never reached 70°C.
> 
> Why can't I just set the voltage at 1.262V and clock speed at 1600 and keep it at these values for testing. I feel like I'm just entering some random values into After Burner and my card decides what to do with it.


I have watched several reviews of cards and the effects of turbo boost and overclocking. The result I see most often is that the cards tend to 'take it into consideration' and that your preferred settings are not necessarily 'rules', but more 'suggestions'.

There was a Linus Tech Tips video from some time ago that brought this up, I want to say it was a 670/680 card he was going over.

Regarding the 329+190=1600...

I have wondered this myself... I set the clocks on my 670 FTW cards to +65MHz, and I would get an overclock from a stock boost of 1,116MHz up to a 1,284MHz overclock... Then as I would go up to +100MHz, it would go to ~1,306MHz...

Whoever programmed the arithmetic in these units obviously made an error... Clearly it wasn't Fermi, Kepler OR Maxwell... lol


----------



## crappy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Levelog*
> 
> I was sufficiently confused for a moment on your picture. Dang that alphacool is shiny.


Sure is. It's also very hard to keep it that way. had to clean it with TIM cleaner on a cotton bud after installing it as there were a couple of fingerprints on it that might have stained.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *xgunnas*
> 
> I'm normally not for aesthetics but damn that looks sick, what's the ASIC on that card?


Thanks, i bought the block before the card because they were selling out fast. ha ha. At some point i'll try mounting it in the verticle pci slot in my case so you can see it properly. ASIC on mine is 63.4%, pretty shoddy really. Used to have a 480 SOC that had a smidge under 90% and overclocked like a beast.


----------



## Teskin89

Can someone help me?

I am trying to find a way to fix this problem of the PCie (http://gpuz.techpowerup.com/15/01/04/dc0.png). Do you think that updating the BIOS could fix the problem of the PCiE going to x4? Or i just have to change my case to a bigger one? I wouldn't if i can. My mobo is P8h77-v.


----------



## Enzo Who

Doesn't that setting change because of the amount of watts the PCI-e slot is providing? When idle the Bus Interface shows PCI-E 2.0 x16 @ x16 1.1 or x4. When under load it shows x16 2.0. You can run the render test to see what the actual bus speed is.


----------



## melodystyle2003

About boost speeds and overclock.
Recent Nvidia gpus have a base clock, a boost clock and beyond those speeds they auto overclock according to temp, power limit. Thus, we buy gtx 970 with base clock of 1114Mhz and boost clock of 1253Mhz but it runs while gaming, e.g. at 1342Mhz? The +89Mhz (1342-1253) gain is result of boost2.0 technology calculations, which aims to operate the gpu to its max potentials, and this gain differs from gpu to gpu.


----------



## Teskin89

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Enzo Who*
> 
> Doesn't that setting change because of the amount of watts the PCI-e slot is providing? When idle the Bus Interface shows PCI-E 2.0 x16 @ x16 1.1 or x4. When under load it shows x16 2.0. You can run the render test to see what the actual bus speed is.


With the render test it becomes @ X4 2.0 instead of 1.1, but it remains x4 :\


----------



## reev3r

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Enzo Who*
> 
> You want to connect case fans or radiator fans to the GPU so that when the GPU gets hotter the fans ramp up? I understand the theory and thoughts behind that but I don't think it really matters? With a full cover block everything that needs to be cooled is cooled except for the backside of the card maybe. Even ramping up pump-speed will give you little to no results. That being said, I believe they use a micro 3-pin connection. I can't get a closer look at it here as the fan connection is on the motherboard side and blocked by a watercooled 5850 that is still attached because I am too lazy to drain the loop.
> 
> Image:
> 
> https://lh4.googleusercontent.com/-i4oaWxBluzM/UfZIjh4u4JI/AAAAAAAAHUI/Bems1AJXs60/w550-h390-no/C-ebay.jpg
> 
> Closer look at the connection on the G1 Gaming:
> http://www.ekwb.com/shop/EK-IM/EK-IM-3831109830284.pdf


So, after doing some further google searching I found this: http://goo.gl/hhSA0N

It is (I hope - Will pull the card out shortly to verify) precisely what I need. If I remember correctly, MODDIY is overseas, and I really try to avoid ordering from overseas when possible... That being said, if there is nowhere else to buy from or if nobody can find/knows of a place in the U.S. I would be really appreciate of not having to order from overseas.

Thanks again!


----------



## Enzo Who

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *reev3r*
> 
> So, after doing some further google searching I found this: http://goo.gl/hhSA0N
> 
> It is (I hope - Will pull the card out shortly to verify) precisely what I need. If I remember correctly, MODDIY is overseas, and I really try to avoid ordering from overseas when possible... That being said, if there is nowhere else to buy from or if nobody can find/knows of a place in the U.S. I would be really appreciate of not having to order from overseas.
> 
> Thanks again!


I would spare yourself all the trouble (and cost) and upon removing the stock cooler just cut the connector, strip the wire ends and solder them directly to either your fans or a standard 3 pin connector. That way you can always reconnect your stock cooler if you solder a normal 3-pin male connector to that as well. Wont take you more than 15 minutes to do the whole job, costs you nothing if you have a soldering iron and some flux and is totally risk free. I don't know about warranty though if you ever were to RMA it with the stock cooler.

I would guess you lose your warranty upon removal of the stock cooler anyway. Some vendors excluded.


----------



## jjsoviet

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Xoriam*
> 
> Is that a 650watt powersupply you are running?
> 
> If a bios mod doesn't solve your issue, thats where I would look next.


Well then, that's gonna suck if my PSU is the issue. I do remember people saying that is enough to run the cards on SLI. Mine is also 80+ Gold so efficiency-wise it runs great.

Also unless I'm extremely unlucky having multiple defective bridges, using another SLI bridge didn't solve the issue.


----------



## Enzo Who

650 Watts is enough in theory. I ran HD5850's in Xfire with a 700 Watt power supply from a B-brand. It would crash under heavy load so I was certain it was the PSU. Just to say that even though it should be enough in theory, in reality PSU's often fail to provide the rated wattage constantly and efficiently. If you have a Corsair PSU, chances are it provides over 650 Watts but if it's some B brand like OCZ (for PSU's) it probably provides less.

Now I couldn't instantly find your original post but 970 SLI on a 650 Watt PSU seems a bit too much from my experience. It's not so much constant power draw that I'd be worried about but the power peaks is what would concern me.

Edit:

Sorry, I confused your post with someone else s previous post, I'm mixing both up. Never mind my post


----------



## BlackDevil9

Is 78 degrees normal for g1 970 gaming under load? Fan is set manual on 60%.


----------



## jjsoviet

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Enzo Who*
> 
> 650 Watts is enough in theory. I ran HD5850's in Xfire with a 700 Watt power supply from a B-brand. It would crash under heavy load so I was certain it was the PSU. Just to say that even though it should be enough in theory, in reality PSU's often fail to provide the rated wattage constantly and efficiently. If you have a Corsair PSU, chances are it provides over 650 Watts but if it's some B brand like OCZ (for PSU's) it probably provides less.
> 
> Now I couldn't instantly find your original post but 970 SLI on a 650 Watt PSU seems a bit too much from my experience. It's not so much constant power draw that I'd be worried about but the power peaks is what would concern me.


Yes, I run my setup with a Corsair AX650. Discontinued by now due to the newer AX and AXi ones, but still has plenty of life left.

Also running a modest OC on both cards, none on my 4690K. Dropped back to stock clocks upon seeing the issue. I'll try doing the voltage mod because it's cost-free. If it is indeed the PSU, well tough luck for me.


----------



## MikeGR7

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jjsoviet*
> 
> Well then, that's gonna suck if my PSU is the issue. I do remember people saying that is enough to run the cards on SLI. Mine is also 80+ Gold so efficiency-wise it runs great.
> 
> Also unless I'm extremely unlucky having multiple defective bridges, using another SLI bridge didn't solve the issue.


I think the reason behind pointing the finger on your PSU is if it's somehow defect and not for it being underpowered.
I run a lower efficiency OCZ ZT 750W PSU and heavy OCed DUAL G1's, [email protected]+ Drives+ Fans and my unit isn't even Pushed during gaming!

Here is some ideas:
1. Did you check each GPU's temps during load? Try running them with [email protected]% and check if it happens again.
2. Try using the other pair of SLI inputs in your cards.
3. Try using a diffrent HDMI cable. Try using another HDMI port.
4. To be sure try a DVI input in your monitor.

Let me know your progress.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *BlackDevil9*
> 
> Is 78 degrees normal for g1 970 gaming under load? Fan is set manual on 60%.


No it's not. It's too much.
To have an equal base with me run it @100% and tell me the result.
Run the test with your case's side panel removed.

Let me know your progress.


----------



## jjsoviet

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MikeGR7*
> 
> I think the reason behind pointing the finger on your PSU is if it's somehow defect and not for it being underpowered.
> I run a lower efficiency OCZ ZT 750W PSU and heavy OCed DUAL G1's, [email protected]+ Drives+ Fans and my unit isn't even Pushed during gaming!
> 
> Here is some ideas:
> 1. Did you check each GPU's temps during load? Try running them with [email protected]% and ckeck if it happens again.
> 2. Try using the other pair of SLI inputs in your cards.
> 3. Try using a diffrent HDMI cable. Try using another HDMI port.
> 4. To be sure try a DVI input in your monitor.
> 
> Let me know your progress.


1. Yep, I have a pretty good fan profile so under load, the temps never reach above 65C. The issue happens even on idle, which is weird.
2. Also did that, still issues.
3. I've tried HDMI, DVI, and DisplayPort on both cards. No effect.
4. I'm running DVI right now, actually.

It's also rather interesting that the issue is very, very inconsistent. When I booted up my PC this morning there were no artifacts whatsoever, then when I tried another cold boot the pixels flicker yet again. For now, I'm pinning this on the voltage discrepancy between the GPUs under load.


----------



## BlackDevil9

I just tested bf4 multiplayer and opened the case and temp dropped from 77 to 72. My room temp is 20-22 degrees.


----------



## MikeGR7

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jjsoviet*
> 
> 1. Yep, I have a pretty good fan profile so under load, the temps never reach above 65C. The issue happens even on idle, which is weird.
> 2. Also did that, still issues.
> 3. I've tried HDMI, DVI, and DisplayPort on both cards. No effect.
> 4. I'm running DVI right now, actually.
> 
> It's also rather interesting that the issue is very, very inconsistent. When I booted up my PC this morning there were no artifacts whatsoever, then when I tried another cold boot the pixels flicker yet again. For now, I'm pinning this on the voltage discrepancy between the GPUs under load.


Definately not a voltage issue. As normal my G1s also had that voltage difference between them, but not once did i see artifacts.
If it will easy your mind though i can post my modded bios for you to flash them both and solve the volt problem once and for all.

Can you take a pic with your cell phone or something so i can see what kind of artifacts you're encountering?
If it's white dots all over then hate to tell you but it's a matter of your Cards NO MATTER if you tried them seperately.
Anyhow post a pic and i'll get into more details.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *BlackDevil9*
> 
> I just tested bf4 multiplayer and opened the case and temp dropped from 77 to 72. My room temp is 20-22 degrees.


That's with 60% fans or 100%??

For 60% @72C you're good to go.
For 100% @72C "huston we've got problem".


----------



## iRUSH

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *BlackDevil9*
> 
> I just tested bf4 multiplayer and opened the case and temp dropped from 77 to 72. My room temp is 20-22 degrees.


Mine hasn't gone over 68 in a closed case max fan speed at 60% and that's with it over 1500 MHz core, no vsync and ran or hours playing bf4.

Yours seems a tad hot. I think they're designed to throttle at stock around 79c?


----------



## BlackDevil9

With 60% fans and I modify my bios to remove boost and i set my overclock in the bios and now on default my card is 1532 and 1.26.


----------



## John Shepard

I would apply some new thermal paste

the g1 doesn't have any stickers on the screws so you can't void the warranty


----------



## OdinValk

Just curious... And too lazy to check a thousand pages... Has anyone tried water yet on these? I've seen a few blocks made... And I hear any blocks made for the 670 will also fit the 970? Opinions on the NZXT krak G10?


----------



## MikeGR7

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *BlackDevil9*
> 
> With 60% fans and I modify my bios to remove boost and i set my overclock in the bios and now on default my card is 1532 and 1.26.


Your temp is good to go sir.
Still seems like you could gain around 2-4 temps by applying new thermal paste.

Even so you're already at normal temps so enjoy your card.


----------



## MikeGR7

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *OdinValk*
> 
> Just curious... And too lazy to check a thousand pages... Has anyone tried water yet on these? I've seen a few blocks made... And I hear any blocks made for the 670 will also fit the 970? Opinions on the NZXT krak G10?


Don't use water unless you go for full cover waterblock.
The loss at the VRM temps is worse than the gain in the core area for pushing your OC.


----------



## jjsoviet

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MikeGR7*
> 
> Definately not a voltage issue. As normal my G1s also had that voltage difference between them, but not once did i see artifacts.
> If it will easy your mind though i can post my modded bios for you to flash them both and solve the volt problem once and for all.
> 
> Can you take a pic with your cell phone or something so i can see what kind of artifacts you're encountering?
> If it's white dots all over then hate to tell you but it's a matter of your Cards NO MATTER if you tried them seperately.
> Anyhow post a pic and i'll get into more details.


Not exactly white dots all over, but they show up every now and then in specific areas:




They randomly show up and disappear, not just stay in a spot like dead pixels.

I've disabled SLI and each of the cards do not exhibit the issue by themselves, so I doubt the GPUs themselves are causing the problem.


----------



## MikeGR7

Hmmm, these things usually occur from bad memory on the gpu.
But seeing your post now, it's something else.
Try updating your mobo bios.

With all else out of the way, i would test them in a friend/ Brother/anyone pc because we're pretty much left with the mobo being the issue.


----------



## jjsoviet

That's unfortunate because I know no one who could test it with me









I'll try running some tests more, to be exactly sure which is the cause. I know it's something GPU-related so if it's indeed bad memory, the effects will show up sooner or later.

I'll let you know what I find.


----------



## Mandeep Singh

hey bro's, i need help,
yesterday i bought gtx 970 asus strix,
everything is working awesome except one thing,
i noticed after even installing drivers, my montor is still named as "Generic Non pnp monitor"
that was not there when i was using gtx 760,
also i noticed there are many resolution upto 1600p
but ,my monitor is 1600x900(that is working fine),
but why there are so many resoltions?

one more thing i noticed first time, when my pc at idle, 10 mins late display went sleep(you all know that) but after when it get sleep, monitor do not really get sleep, just a warning box moving "attention, check cable connection)
i am sure, before on gtx 760, display get totally off with power led blinks,

Please help me to find this thing


----------



## Enzo Who

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *OdinValk*
> 
> Just curious... And too lazy to check a thousand pages... Has anyone tried water yet on these? I've seen a few blocks made... And I hear any blocks made for the 670 will also fit the 970? Opinions on the NZXT krak G10?


+1 to this. I ordered a full-cover waterblock from EK but I've seen 0 reviews on these blocks. Xtremesystems doesn't even seem to have a 970 overclockers page on the watercooling forum and Google is hiding every page that mentions GTX 970 and waterblock in 1 paragraph. Or so it seems.


----------



## reev3r

Okay, I got around to pulling the card out... In checking out the 3-pin connector, I discovered a few solder points right next to it... Here is the image:



Unfortunately I am unable to test the pins with my multimeter, as it is nigh impossible to do so with the heatsink on and no PCIe riser... So if there is anybody that knows what the pins are, or that can test them, it would certainly be appreciated! I can obtain a connector for it if it is indeed a 4-pin PWM fan interface, and I will happily get to soldering it on there, as that could be removed in the even of a warranty claim... I would also much prefer PWM control of my Noctua 140mm fans than voltage control that the 3-pin surely uses... Indeed, I am likely even willing to just solder wires to those points instead of buying the connector for it, since it is (hopefully) the only time I would ever need to deal with such a nuisance. It perplexes me that they would have two different fan headers on the board, granted, the 980 appears to be a very similar board, so it is possible that they are saving money by using the same board for both models, but it irritates me that they would be so willing to dump PWM fans for the x70 series so that they can save a $1 on every card they sell, not to mention it is one of the more expensive 970's out there right now, which makes it a little irritating that they are charging more for the unit, but removing what, to me, is an absolutely essential feature of a modern GPU... That is, again, assuming that I am correct about the use of the same board for both cards, and that they basically built it down to a price and not to a specification... Gigabyte, this is disappointing to me... Then again, I bet all 970's from all manufacturers are rocking voltage controlled fans... lol

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Enzo Who*
> 
> I would spare yourself all the trouble (and cost) and upon removing the stock cooler just cut the connector, strip the wire ends and solder them directly to either your fans or a standard 3 pin connector. That way you can always reconnect your stock cooler if you solder a normal 3-pin male connector to that as well. Wont take you more than 15 minutes to do the whole job, costs you nothing if you have a soldering iron and some flux and is totally risk free. I don't know about warranty though if you ever were to RMA it with the stock cooler.
> 
> I would guess you lose your warranty upon removal of the stock cooler anyway. Some vendors excluded.


I actually considered that, for about 1/4 second... I am incredibly anti-permanent mod... In fact, I will not even spray paint anything, I use Plasti-Dip for EVERYTHING, simply because it is easily removed. I always like to either be able to 'reset' back to stock, oddly my primary reason is if I end up changing my mind, or going with a different aesthetic later on, additionally, another reason is what you mentioned, I ALWAYS want to do as much as I am able to keep my warranty and not invalidate it... My final important reason is the fact that when it comes time to sell something, I am going to get as much as I possibly can for it because I do not have to explain, "Oh yeah... It isn't stock because I decided to cut the heat pipe in half because my ultra-modded case wouldn't fit my super modded waterblock with peltiers I super-glued on..." lol Trust me, I have made enough mistakes in the past by cutting wires and modding things permanently... Fortunately, I have obtained not only the know-how and patience, but the willingness and confidence to do things right, as well, my desire for a nice, clean rig, with everything done *professionally* has finally outgrown my, "Eh, I'll just cut this and hot-glue the wires back together... It'll be fine..." In fact, I used to do that sort of thing SO MUCH that "It'll be fine" actually became a catch-phrase/running joke amongst my friends and I, indeed to the point where they would actually 'lovingly' mock me with the hand gesture I always used while saying it...

There have been many times that I have saved my own bacon when something failed and I was able to revert back to stock afterwards and still have a warranty. My first experience with the pitfalls of not doing something the right way is when I spent $600 on two Nvidia 8800GTS GPU's, as well as a couple of aftermarket coolers, and I decided I would purchase some Arctic Silver Thermal Adhesive in order to affix the RAMsinks to their respective modules... Unfortunately, when it came time to sell those cards, NOBODY wanted them because of the giant, permanent cooler on them... I couldn't give them away. The best offer I got was like half what they were actually worth at the time... He offered me something like $80, and they were still worth about $200... Fortunately I was able to do the only thing I could... I ended up trading the whole computer for a MacBook... I actually lost a good bit of money in the trade, but I was able to sell the MacBook for more than twice what it was actually worth (It was worth ~$500, and I sold it for $1,100) after about six months of use... I bought a replacement the same day for $1,000 and had it for about another six months, and sold that one for $1,200, I had that one for almost three years, and I sold it for $1,200... So, in the end it worked out in my favour SIGNIFICANTLY, but I know that I only got lucky.

Anyhow, the whole point of that rant is that I do all I can to avoid making any permanent mods to my computers, mostly because I know that it is actually quite rare that we really *need* to... An example, I despise the ball and socket retention mechanism on my CaseLabs STH10... They are quite easy to close most of the panels, most of the time, however opening them is a completely different beast! Before I even had the case in hand, just from the reviews I saw, I knew that those suckers had to go! So I immediately began working on a solution. I ended up deciding that I would use neodymium magnets. So I went online and found some 15mmx10mmx3mm n50 magnets for a great deal, I paid like $4 for 10 of them (most places want several $'s each) as a test run, and upon installation on the two main panels, they are magnificent. However, finding a way to affix them without being permanent and still looking reasonably nice was tricky... Once again, Plasti-Dip to the rescue! I used some ~3mil rubber sheets I purchased with the intent to use as gaskets on my radiators (however my Phobya radiator ended up coming with some) as spacers, used Plasti-Dip to stick everything together, and then coated the whole thing in more Plasti-Dip, let it dry, and then used it again to adhere the assembly to the case and panels. The best part, is that I had to try it several times after some trial and error, and if I used any other kind of adhesive it would have been a PITA to deal with, fortunately it holds well when dry, and when you want it off, it just peels right off. Or you can just rub on it with your fingers and it rolls right up.

Picture of the magnet assembly coated in Plasti-Dip:



Although my installation is a bit sloppy, it works perfectly, and I could not be happier, in fact, it is so good that the right side panel is able close all the way, despite having to push against cables and tubing, something I was very concerned about during testing, but those n50's have something like ~6Lb. of pulling force against each other.

My apologies for the length, I tend to get a little excited about my little projects and mods, and my ingenuity in finding solutions to not have to permamod anything. Now, if only I could bulkhead mount my 400mm reservoir without drilling holes into the midplates...


----------



## Xoriam

Don't the current waterblocks only fit reference PCBs?


----------



## Enzo Who

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Xoriam*
> 
> Don't the current waterblocks only fit reference PCBs?


EK Water Blocks has Full Cover blocks available for:

G1 Gaming WF3 cards
Normal WF3 cards
MSI TF5 cards
Asus Strix cards

And ofcourse Reference cards. Not sure about other waterblock vendors.

http://www.ekwb.com/shop/blocks/vga-blocks/fc-geforce/geforce-gtx-9x0-series.html?p=1


----------



## Xoriam

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Enzo Who*
> 
> EK Water Blocks has Full Cover blocks available for:
> 
> G1 Gaming WF3 cards
> Normal WF3 cards
> MSI TF5 cards
> Asus Strix cards
> 
> And ofcourse Reference cards. Not sure about other waterblock vendors.
> 
> http://www.ekwb.com/shop/blocks/vga-blocks/fc-geforce/geforce-gtx-9x0-series.html?p=1


SWEEETTTTT, even though it impossible to make that G1 even hit 65c for me at the moment -_-


----------



## Enzo Who

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *reev3r*
> 
> ...
> [Alot of stuff]
> ...
> 
> My apologies for the length, I tend to get a little excited about my little projects and mods, and my ingenuity in finding solutions to not have to permamod anything. Now, if only I could bulkhead mount my 400mm reservoir without drilling holes into the midplates...


Haha, no problem. I totally understand. I do find it weird that you are actually willing to solder a pin header to the board which, in my opinion, could cause a lot more damage than soldering a wire to another wire. Anyway, I understand your OCD symptoms when it comes to aesthetics as I have them too. Been wanting to cut a window in my TJ07 side panel but who on earth would want to permanently damage such a beautiful piece of art.

I would only trust Bill Owen from MNPCTech or the guys at MDPC with that








Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Xoriam*
> 
> SWEEETTTTT, even though it impossible to make that G1 even hit 65c for me at the moment -_-


True, mine maxes at 69°C in Heaven and 73°C with Furmark. When actually gaming it didn't go over 54°C so far. Case is open though. Reason for the waterblock is because everything else is watercooled; chipset, mosfets, CPU. And, as I've learned today, the GPU throttles at 65°C so I'm eager to see what the watercooled 970 will give me when it comes to throttling.


----------



## OdinValk

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Enzo Who*
> 
> +1 to this. I ordered a full-cover waterblock from EK but I've seen 0 reviews on these blocks. Xtremesystems doesn't even seem to have a 970 overclockers page on the watercooling forum and Google is hiding every page that mentions GTX 970 and waterblock in 1 paragraph. Or so it seems.


What ive read... The 970 uses the same pcb as the 670... So that would seem to say all blocks and coolers made to fit the 670s.. Will work with the 9xx... But as you say... There isn't much info at all on the subject


----------



## Enzo Who

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *OdinValk*
> 
> What ive read... The 970 uses the same pcb as the 670... So that would seem to say all blocks and coolers made to fit the 670s.. Will work with the 9xx... But as you say... There isn't much info at all on the subject


No, you are right. 670 blocks fit the 970 but I want to know how they perform on a 970 not on a 670









Edit:

I'm talking about reference boards and select aftermarket boards here. Some 670 blocks don't fit their 970 counterparts because of higher capacitors and stuff despite having the same layout. Before you go out and buy a 670 block I'd check


----------



## No0ffenc3

Hey guys!

After flashing my GTX970 G1 Gaming GPU-Z is all sorts of weird. 3DMARK is also affected.

http://www.techpowerup.com/gpuz/details.php?id=3bgaq
http://www.3dmark.com/fs/3686439

Anyone knows the solution to fix this? The rom was from GTX970 G1 Gaming.
Tried reinstalling the drivers - the clock speeds etc are still wrong.


----------



## reev3r

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Enzo Who*
> 
> Haha, no problem. I totally understand. I do find it weird that you are actually willing to solder a pin header to the board which, in my opinion, could cause a lot more damage than soldering a wire to another wire. Anyway, I understand your OCD symptoms when it comes to aesthetics as I have them too. Been wanting to cut a window in my TJ07 side panel but who on earth would want to permanently damage such a beautiful piece of art.
> 
> I would only trust Bill Owen from MNPCTech or the guys at MDPC with that


You know I figured you would point out the contradiction there... lol The reason for my willingness to solder and not cut the wire, is that I am very good at soldering, and I could easily desolder the connector if need be, but I can't 'uncut' a wire afterwards... So although it might seem on the surface to be more of a risk, I do not feel that it is, since I know that I can at least revert and still have warranty should something happen, and cutting the wire I know that I can't... On that note, perhaps I could just as well desolder the wires from the fan and go that route, then I could easily reconnect the wires later...

If only I lived 80 mins south of here, I could just drop my case off over at MNPCTech... Maybe next time I go down there... lol


----------



## jjsoviet

Well I'll be damned, tested both cards individually and the issues actually crop up after a time.









I already did a quick 10-minute OCCT GPU test for memory errors on both 970s, no issues. This is rather frustrating.


----------



## Xoriam

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jjsoviet*
> 
> Well I'll be damned, tested both cards individually and the issues actually crop up after a time.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I already did a quick 10-minute OCCT GPU test for memory errors on both 970s, no issues. This is rather frustrating.


650watt psu for SLI <---- this might be your problem.


----------



## aka13

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Enzo Who*
> 
> EK Water Blocks has Full Cover blocks available for:
> 
> G1 Gaming WF3 cards
> Normal WF3 cards
> MSI TF5 cards
> Asus Strix cards
> 
> And ofcourse Reference cards. Not sure about other waterblock vendors.
> 
> http://www.ekwb.com/shop/blocks/vga-blocks/fc-geforce/geforce-gtx-9x0-series.html?p=1


I have ordered a STRIX waterblcok a few days ago, they hopefully will ship it out tomorrow, I can make a few pictures if anyone is interested.

Ah, and pretty sure that alphacool has the blocks for 970 & 980 already. But they seem rather disappointing.


----------



## Teskin89

Sorry if i repeat: There's a way to make the second pcie of my mobo asus p8h77-v to run in full potential (x16) instead of x4 like is written on gpu-z? I know there's a hack for x79 but this is different, and i am wondering if updating the bios of the motherboard could fix but i don't see any important upgrade in the newer version related to vga.


----------



## jjsoviet

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Xoriam*
> 
> 650watt psu for SLI <---- this might be your problem.


I really don't want to spend any more than I should have (bought the monitor as well as a full-frame camera, wallet's dry already) but if this is the culprit, then I really have no choice.

Any good fully-modular 750W PSUs that aren't over $100? I know some people are recommending recent XFX and EVGA ones more and more.


----------



## Xoriam

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jjsoviet*
> 
> I really don't want to spend any more than I should have (bought the monitor as well as a full-frame camera, wallet's dry already) but if this is the culprit, then I really have no choice.
> 
> Any good fully-modular 750W PSUs that aren't over $100? I know some people are recommending recent XFX and EVGA ones more and more.


I've been away from the thread for alittle bit,

Have you done the BIOS mod on the cards yet?

The PSU I'm running is really nice atm and pretty cheap, but nothing under 100$, no.


----------



## phenom01

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Teskin89*
> 
> Sorry if i repeat: There's a way to make the second pcie of my mobo asus p8h77-v to run in full potential (x16) instead of x4 like is written on gpu-z? I know there's a hack for x79 but this is different, and i am wondering if updating the bios of the motherboard could fix but i don't see any important upgrade in the newer version related to vga.


Nope sorry that board can only do 3.0 16x on slot one and 2.0 4x on slot 2. At least thats what i am reading on the spec sheet.

1 x PCIe 3.0/2.0 x16 (blue)
1 x PCIe 2.0 x16 (x4 mode, black) *1

*1: The PCIe x 16 slot (black x4 mode) is compatible with PCIe x1 and x4 devices.


----------



## Enzo Who

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jjsoviet*
> 
> Well I'll be damned, tested both cards individually and the issues actually crop up after a time.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I already did a quick 10-minute OCCT GPU test for memory errors on both 970s, no issues. This is rather frustrating.


I assume the bright side of this is that your graphics cards are not at fault here? You ruled everything out except for the motherboard and and PSU, time to find someone in your neighborhood with a replacement for one of these to test?

Edit:

Try to find a second hand Corsair PSU. I bought a second hand AX1200 that ran on full load 24/7 for a year from a server company for €100 (in 2010) and it's still running rock solid. Best buy ever, so far atleast


----------



## jjsoviet

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Xoriam*
> 
> I've been away from the thread for alittle bit,
> 
> Have you done the BIOS mod on the cards yet?


Not yet, I'll be busy later and tomorrow so I probably couldn't do the BIOS mod until Tuesday.


----------



## PureBlackFire

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *OdinValk*
> 
> Just curious... And too lazy to check a thousand pages... Has anyone tried water yet on these? I've seen a few blocks made... And I hear any blocks made for the 670 will also fit the 970? Opinions on the NZXT krak G10?


I haven't seen any results on water yet. only the reference 970's like that PNY will work with standard gtx 670 blocks. the evga cards don't have a compatible block out yet AFAIK. if you want to go water I suggest doing that swap for an MSI or Gigabyte as the blocks for those are out already. after using a Kraken G10 before, I recommend a full cover block.


----------



## Xoriam

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jjsoviet*
> 
> Not yet, I'll be busy later and tomorrow so I probably couldn't do the BIOS mod until Tuesday.


Well, my PSU is on newegg atm at 109$ after rebate. so if BIOS mod doesn't work out for you.
Keep that in mind, who knows how long it will last.


----------



## jjsoviet

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Enzo Who*
> 
> I assume the bright side of this is that your graphics cards are not at fault here? You ruled everything out except for the motherboard and and PSU, time to find someone in your neighborhood with a replacement for one of these to test?


I'm really hoping it's just the PSU because it would absolutely suck to replace the motherboard. Given that others are pointing to my PSU as a potential cause, I would suspect this is so.


----------



## OdinValk

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jjsoviet*
> 
> I really don't want to spend any more than I should have (bought the monitor as well as a full-frame camera, wallet's dry already) but if this is the culprit, then I really have no choice.
> 
> Any good fully-modular 750W PSUs that aren't over $100? I know some people are recommending recent XFX and EVGA ones more and more.


Corsair has some really nice looking 750/800/850w full and partial modular for right around $100.. was actually just looking at them earlier.. I have a TX750M its not FULL modular.. the 24pin, 8pin cpu, and sata plugs are not modular.. the extra sata/pci-e cables are.. but its only a single 12V rail.. I've been told it would still work for Sli configs.. though I may get a multi rail if I ever buy a 2nd gpu


----------



## jjsoviet

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *OdinValk*
> 
> Corsair has some really nice looking 750/800/850w full and partial modular for right around $100.. was actually just looking at them earlier.. I have a TX750M its not FULL modular.. the 24pin, 8pin cpu, and sata plugs are not modular.. the extra sata/pci-e cables are.. but its only a single 12V rail.. I've been told it would still work for Sli configs.. though I may get a multi rail if I ever buy a 2nd gpu


I was looking at the AX760 earlier to see if the price cut was still on, but no dice. Should have pulled the trigger when I had the chance.

I could in theory test out quickly if it's the PSU by going to a local Microcenter and grab myself an EVGA SuperNova 750W, then return it once it's not the case. I'll have to explain this to my dad though :v

Thanks everyone for the help by the way.


----------



## Xoriam

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jjsoviet*
> 
> I was looking at the AX760 earlier to see if the price cut was still on, but no dice. Should have pulled the trigger when I had the chance.
> 
> I could in theory test out quickly if it's the PSU by going to a local Microcenter and grab myself an EVGA SuperNova 750W, then return it once it's not the case. I'll have to explain this to my dad though :v
> 
> Thanks everyone for the help by the way.


I'd grab the 850watt if I was you, price difference is too small to go with the 750 imo. better safe than sorry.
(it's like what 10$ difference?)

But really, don't go out buying a new PSU untill you've modded the bios to rule that out.
Free solution is definatly better.


----------



## OdinValk

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jjsoviet*
> 
> I was looking at the AX760 earlier to see if the price cut was still on, but no dice. Should have pulled the trigger when I had the chance.
> 
> I could in theory test out quickly if it's the PSU by going to a local Microcenter and grab myself an EVGA SuperNova 750W, then return it once it's not the case. I'll have to explain this to my dad though :v
> 
> Thanks everyone for the help by the way.


np... AH! I see you live in Sugarland.. I'm in Webster on the south side.. I go to the Frys down here... would like to check out microcenter though... they just moved to a new place off 59 if I'm not mistaken


----------



## jlhawn

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *John Shepard*
> 
> I would apply some new thermal paste
> 
> the g1 doesn't have any stickers on the screws so you can't void the warranty


my G1 Gaming has a Do Not Remove sticker covering 2 of the 4 screws that hold the heatsink to the gpu backplate.


----------



## jjsoviet

Yep they have a new location now, just a bit further crom the Galleria than the old place.

Anyway I am trying to narrow the issue down... Seems to be the PSU. More on that later.


----------



## reev3r

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jjsoviet*
> 
> Yep they have a new location now, just a bit further crom the Galleria than the old place.
> 
> Anyway I am trying to narrow the issue down... Seems to be the PSU. More on that later.


The plot thickens... lol

I take it these are on the inside of the GPU, beneath the heatsink? Additionally, are they the security stickers that tear apart when you remove them? My final question, is it possible to use the stock backplate with an aftermarket block? (I am assuming that you are liquid cooling, or something like that, since you took it apart)


----------



## jlhawn

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jjsoviet*
> 
> I really don't want to spend any more than I should have (bought the monitor as well as a full-frame camera, wallet's dry already) but if this is the culprit, then I really have no choice.
> 
> Any good fully-modular 750W PSUs that aren't over $100? I know some people are recommending recent XFX and EVGA ones more and more.


here you go, full mod, 80+ gold 750w for $89 evga supernova

http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16817438027


----------



## jjsoviet

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *reev3r*
> 
> The plot thickens... lol
> 
> I take it these are on the inside of the GPU, beneath the heatsink? Additionally, are they the security stickers that tear apart when you remove them? My final question, is it possible to use the stock backplate with an aftermarket block? (I am assuming that you are liquid cooling, or something like that, since you took it apart)


Oh no, I use normal MSI Gaming 970s so I have not taken them apart.


----------



## Ghoxt

Hi guys,

Is a killawatt the only way I can tell how much voltage my Strix(s) are pulling? One 8 pin of course and whatever they pulls from the PCI slot. I'm trying to guage what size my Power Supply should be.

Is there a rule of thumb? (8pin+pci slot = x wattage) etc?


----------



## jjsoviet

...yeah I'm pretty sure it's the PSU now

I physically removed the cards and their connections, then put one in and tested again. At first there were no issues, then after a couple of restarts the snowing happens. Did this on both cards to make sure it's not on the GPU side of things.

*sigh*

It's weird though because the AX650 should be able to handle a lone 970 no problem. Probably due to age? I really don't know.


----------



## jlhawn

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jjsoviet*
> 
> ...yeah I'm pretty sure it's the PSU now
> 
> I physically removed the cards and their connections, then put one in and tested again. At first there were no issues, then after a couple of restarts the snowing happens. Did this on both cards to make sure it's not on the GPU side of things.
> 
> *sigh*
> 
> It's weird though because the AX650 should be able to handle a lone 970 no problem. Probably due to age? I really don't know.


did you see the psu I linked for you?. couple post back


----------



## jjsoviet

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jlhawn*
> 
> did you see the psu I linked for you?. couple post back


Yep, I'm considering that actually. Thanks









If there's one more annoying thing about this is that I already have my cable management down tight on this build, so replacing the PSU would mean another rewiring


----------



## GaboEx17

Hi all i have a Strix 970 OC 4GB but i´m having bad fps and stuttering and low fps im games like minecraft , league of legends , farcry 3 etc

MY PC SPEC ARE:
i7 4770 3.4 GHz non k
Asus Strix GTX 970 4GB
RAM Kingston Hyper X Blue 2 x 8GB 1600MHz
MOBO: Intel DH87RL
PSU: Corsair TX 650W Enthusiast Series
CPU COOLER CORSAIR H60

Please help i reinstalled everything and re formated the system and stay the same
Sorry for my bad english :c


----------



## PureBlackFire

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jlhawn*
> 
> here you go, full mod, 80+ gold 750w for $89 evga supernova
> 
> http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16817438027


this is not a good psu. the one he has is better.


----------



## jlhawn

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *PureBlackFire*
> 
> this is not a good psu. the one he has is better.


I beg to differ


----------



## Xoriam

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *PureBlackFire*
> 
> this is not a good psu. the one he has is better.


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jlhawn*
> 
> I beg to differ


No hes actually right, The supernova G1 is not great.
You need to get the Supernova G2 for the quality product.


----------



## jjsoviet

I'll try out Corsair's warranty policy, and see if I could score myself a new PSU from them. Still have a few years left on this AX650.


----------



## doza

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *GaboEx17*
> 
> Hi all i have a Strix 970 OC 4GB but i´m having bad fps and stuttering and low fps im games like minecraft , league of legends , farcry 3 etc
> 
> MY PC SPEC ARE:
> i7 4770 3.4 GHz non k
> Asus Strix GTX 970 4GB
> RAM Kingston Hyper X Blue 2 x 8GB 1600MHz
> MOBO: Intel DH87RL
> PSU: Corsair TX 650W Enthusiast Series
> CPU COOLER CORSAIR H60
> 
> Please help i reinstalled everything and re formated the system and stay the same
> Sorry for my bad english :c


check for temps under load... if u moved computer or instaled new parts, check that everything is properly seated into MBO

i had same problem with fps and problem was with gpu not properly seated into mbo

hope it helps...


----------



## xgunnas

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jjsoviet*
> 
> I was looking at the AX760 earlier to see if the price cut was still on, but no dice. Should have pulled the trigger when I had the chance.
> 
> I could in theory test out quickly if it's the PSU by going to a local Microcenter and grab myself an EVGA SuperNova 750W, then return it once it's not the case. I'll have to explain this to my dad though :v
> 
> Thanks everyone for the help by the way.


i was just doing the math yesterday for sli (for funzies), you should get a 850w psu just in case, even that's cutting it a bit close after oc on everything. sorry to hear about your psu ****ting the bed.

edit: just read that you want it under 100, but the 860 gold is 129.99 right now, just a few bucks more and i've learned through out the years not to cheap out on psus. your call.


----------



## jjsoviet

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *xgunnas*
> 
> i was just doing the math yesterday for sli (for funzies), you should get a 850w psu just in case, even that's cutting it a bit close after oc on everything. sorry to hear about your psu ****ting the bed.
> 
> edit: just read that you want it under 100, but the 860 gold is 129.99 right now, just a few bucks more and i've learned through out the years not to cheap out on psus. your call.


That's a little high for a 970 that just pulls 145 watts maximum; then again I'm not well-versed to anything related to power and electricity so I might as well take your word for it.

It's just weird that even when I do remove one 970, there's still artifacting going on which the AX650 should easily be able to support. If it happens to just die on me, then that's really sad to hear. I _just_ bought some braided cables last week (only used for this series) so that's 40 bucks down the drain. :v


----------



## PureBlackFire

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *xgunnas*
> 
> i was just doing the math yesterday for sli (for funzies), you should get a 850w psu just in case, even that's cutting it a bit close after oc on everything. sorry to hear about your psu ****ting the bed.
> 
> edit: just read that you want it under 100, but the 860 gold is 129.99 right now, just a few bucks more and i've learned through out the years not to cheap out on psus. your call.


you did the math wrong.








Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jjsoviet*
> 
> That's a little high for a 970 that just pulls 145 watts maximum; then again I'm not well-versed to anything related to power and electricity so I might as well take your word for it.
> 
> It's just weird that even when I do remove one 970, there's still artifacting going on which the AX650 should easily be able to support. If it happens to just die on me, then that's really sad to hear. I _just_ bought some braided cables last week (only used for this series) so that's 40 bucks down the drain. :v


at this point it should be clear that either your psu is defective (in other words, wattage is not an issue) or it's not your psu.


----------



## xgunnas

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jjsoviet*
> 
> That's a little high for a 970 that just pulls 145 watts maximum; then again I'm not well-versed to anything related to power and electricity so I might as well take your word for it.
> 
> It's just weird that even when I do remove one 970, there's still artifacting going on which the AX650 should easily be able to support. If it happens to just die on me, then that's really sad to hear. I _just_ bought some braided cables last week (only used for this series) so that's 40 bucks down the drain. :v


ya, i left some room on the 970s, it was something like 200+200, then a sandy running at 4.8 is close to 200, 100 for mobo, so you are looking at about 700w actual power on full load everything (never happens in real world), 850w*0.8 (not .85 in case the psu ages)~680w. It will work but i feel uneasy about the idea of a psu being pushed to full load.

It's not gonna be that way 24/7, but you can see how it gets even closer for a 750w unit.

For 200w on the 970s, that's after bios mod at 1.29~1.31v, some1 tested it's about 210w on a SPIKE on full load, realistically it's about 175w, and given sli probably doesn't use both cards at 100%, it'll be lower than 350w, that'd explain why your 650w worked for awhile.

250w~ real world for both cards, 150-200 for cpu, 100w for mobo, 550~ on a 650w psu, but working at full 80% load is probably what killed it shortly after sli.

At least 850w will give u the choice of 970 mods down the line if you choose to do so.


----------



## jjsoviet

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *PureBlackFire*
> 
> you did the math wrong.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> at this point it shopuld be clear that either your psu is defective (in other words, wattage is not an issue) or it's not your psu.


Yep, and for now the PSU is the easier one to test. The other would be the motherboard, which will be incredibly bad news for me if it turns out to be the cause.


----------



## OdinValk

quick question.. what program/settings are you guys using to OC these cards? I'm not able to get any higher than 1392MHz using precision X and monitoring with GPU-Z and HWiNFO.. I raised the voltage up 12mV but it hits 1392MHz and will not go any higher.. no matter what.. could my CPU be bottlenecking it? FX6300 OC'd to 4.4GHz...

Is there some other way I should be raising clocks? another program?


----------



## Xoriam

The easiest one to test would be a BIOS mod.


----------



## xgunnas

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *OdinValk*
> 
> quick question.. what program/settings are you guys using to OC these cards? I'm not able to get any higher than 1392MHz using precision X and monitoring with GPU-Z and HWiNFO.. I raised the voltage up 12mV but it hits 1392MHz and will not go any higher.. no matter what.. could my CPU be bottlenecking it? FX6300 OC'd to 4.4GHz...
> 
> Is there some other way I should be raising clocks? another program?


the cpu shouldn't interfere with the actual clock of the oc, seeing that you have a evga v2 of the 970, you need monitor the TDP% and temps for your card while it's on load (i recommend unigine valley, short and sweet)

if your TDP goes to 100%, it will throttle the card and you need to raise it to 110%~ on precision or afterburner for the voltage to even matter, if your card's hitting 79C in temps that'll also throttle your card, i can't recommend raising the temp limit but i personally use 84C.


----------



## OdinValk

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *xgunnas*
> 
> the cpu shouldn't interfere with the actual clock of the oc, seeing that you have a evga v2 of the 970, you need monitor the TDP% and temps for your card while it's on load (i recommend unigine valley, short and sweet)
> 
> if your TDP goes to 100%, it will throttle the card and you need to raise it to 110%~ on precision or afterburner for the voltage to even matter, if your card's hitting 79C in temps that'll also throttle your card, i can't recommend raising the temp limit but i personally use 84C.


ah ok I see now..... yea the TDP wa hitting 100% when I raise my power target on precision it also raises the temp target.. at 110% the temp target is 91c.. my card has YET to hit over 69-70 degrees.. the cooler does a pretty damn good job at keeping low temps... I raised the power target up.. lets see if that makes a difference.. an yea I am already using unigen valley to benchmark it.. since it came along with the software in the box


----------



## GaboEx17

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *doza*
> 
> check for temps under load... if u moved computer or instaled new parts, check that everything is properly seated into MBO
> 
> i had same problem with fps and problem was with gpu not properly seated into mbo
> 
> hope it helps...


i tried that but it dont works i dont know what to do i forgot that my hdd was WD Green 2TB x 2 in RAID0
I have the lastest bios for my MOBO


----------



## PureBlackFire

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *OdinValk*
> 
> ah ok I see now..... yea the TDP wa hitting 100% when I raise my power target on precision it also raises the temp target.. at 110% the temp target is 91c.. my card has YET to hit over 69-70 degrees.. the cooler does a pretty damn good job at keeping low temps... I raised the power target up.. lets see if that makes a difference.. an yea I am already using unigen valley to benchmark it.. since it came along with the software in the box


you may as well raise both temp and power targets to max if you're overclocking the card. you can un-link the power and temp targets to raise each individually. make a custom fan profile if you like, but even if you raise the temp target to 91c the card will never approach that temp.


----------



## xgunnas

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *OdinValk*
> 
> ah ok I see now..... yea the TDP wa hitting 100% when I raise my power target on precision it also raises the temp target.. at 110% the temp target is 91c.. my card has YET to hit over 69-70 degrees.. the cooler does a pretty damn good job at keeping low temps... I raised the power target up.. lets see if that makes a difference.. an yea I am already using unigen valley to benchmark it.. since it came along with the software in the box


the tdp will still likely hold back that card, so you should keep the voltage as low as possible (even slightly undervolt if u can) while hitting high core clock, stop right before the card throttles itself on the 110% power limit and that's your best stable clock


----------



## AngryGoldfish

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *utterfabrication*
> 
> Just tested to see if I could use more than 3.5 GB and was easily able to hit 4 GB in Shadow of Mordor at 4K (200% resolution scale). Also got up to 3.8 GB in Dragon Age Inquisition at 4K with Fade-Touched textures enabled.


Well, this proves that either some games are simply not pulling 4GB or some 970's are faulty and are not able to utilize all 4096MB of VRAM. I imagine it's the former. Either way, I don't think Nvidia has done anything shady here and limited capacity in order to differentiate the 970 and 980 more whilst advertising the same appealing numbers and specs for the respective cards.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *iRUSH*
> 
> No doubt, but factor in the 359 price + 20 for a backplate not including shipping and I just don't see it justified. Unless you're an EVGA, then yeah, this card could be for you.
> 
> I not trying to step on the toes of those who like this brand. I just feel like this is the card it should have been from the start. Instead it's their 3rd version. They could have almost hit it out of the park for EVGA fans.
> 
> If I was an EVGA fan, this card would be insulting.


Yeah, it's pretty crummy for the eVGA fans who were let down by the original release, to have an updated version come out a month or so later that fixes what should have been quite obvious to the engineers.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *battleaxe*
> 
> There are several of us around here that think Nvidia has somehow locked down the BIOS so these cards won't go over 1600mhz with any real stability. Some have flashed different BIOS and gone well over 1600, but on stock BIOS this seems to be about the max, in our around 1600. The idea being that they didn't want anyone to get GTX980 performance for free with a high clocking GTX970. And for the most part they were successful if this was hard limited. BIOS mods do seem to allow a bit more headroom though. But the major issue is still getting the volts to these cards. I don't believe this has been completely figured out yet as far as BIOS modding goes. When it does we should start seeing some really high clocking cards. Hopefully, this happens...


You also have to remove any thermal throttling (at least on the G1) or use water to keep temperatures below 65°C. I don't see how 65°C is a dangerous temperature and needs to be throttled. I don't understand that. I recognize chips have varying levels of thermal limits before damage can occur, but how can 80°C be manageable on GK110 yet 65°C is not on GM204? That's a pretty big difference. Again, maybe they were coded into the BIOS to avoid users pushing their cards too hard and surpassing 980's. This is proper conspiracy theory stuff, though. I have no proof for this.


----------



## GrimDoctor

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *BlackDevil9*
> 
> Is 78 degrees normal for g1 970 gaming under load? Fan is set manual on 60%.


Yeah that's pretty normal. Better case flow setup can help bring it down as well as customising the fan curve to spin a little faster, earlier


----------



## wes1099

What thermal compound would you guys recommend I put on my 970? I am obsessed with doing everything to get the most out of my card even if I most likely will not be able to tell a difference.


----------



## Xoriam

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *wes1099*
> 
> What thermal compound would you guys recommend I put on my 970? I am obsessed with doing everything to get the most out of my card even if I most likely will not be able to tell a difference.


Gelid GC Extreme has performed best for me from those I've tried.


----------



## AngryGoldfish

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Enzo Who*
> 
> I have also increased the voltage to +87mV and I am left with a few questions. My card just ran a stable run of Heaven with +190 MHz on the core and +87mV. My GPU-z log shows that under load the core clock rose to 1607 MHz from 12:25:43to 12:26:54 (about a minute) only to drop to 1594 MHz afterwards. All this time the temperature never got over 66°C and voltage was at 1.262V with PerfCap 12. At 1594 MHz temperatures never rose over 68°C and voltage dropped to 1.237V with PerfCap 4.
> 
> Now, the things I don't understand.
> 
> If my default clock = 1178 MHz and my boost clock = 1329 MHz. How the hell is this 1607 and 1594 MHz clock speed calculated? Surely 1329 + 190 does not equal either of those values. I'm probably missing some basic binning theories here.
> 
> Second, why exactly does the clock speed drop from 1607 to 1594? My temperature limit was set at 80°C and it never reached 70°C.
> 
> Why can't I just set the voltage at 1.262V and clock speed at 1600 and keep it at these values for testing. I feel like I'm just entering some random values into After Burner and my card decides what to do with it.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Edit:
> Also; my maximum TDP usage (%) is 81.3% so that's not the reason for the down throttling either.


It's kinda ridiculous to me that 65°C appears to be the limit a G1 970 will reach before throttling occurs.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jjsoviet*
> 
> Well then, that's gonna suck if my PSU is the issue. I do remember people saying that is enough to run the cards on SLI. Mine is also 80+ Gold so efficiency-wise it runs great.
> 
> Also unless I'm extremely unlucky having multiple defective bridges, using another SLI bridge didn't solve the issue.


There are too many other variables we cannot control. As such, I would not recommend 650 watts for SLI 970's. The math is true (I've calculated my power drain with a PSU calculator) and speaks for itself, but the math is not everything. There are too many other variables such as inconsistency of the power from your wall, the quality of the power supply, particular components that have a tendency to spike and demand a great deal more wattage than normal, and maybe more.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *BlackDevil9*
> 
> I just tested bf4 multiplayer and opened the case and temp dropped from 77 to 72. My room temp is 20-22 degrees.


My room is usually quite cool, but I have yet to reach 65°C with a 1550Mhz overclock on the core and 7700Mhz on the memory. Voltage is an additional 50mV. My 970 is the G1. I have a quiet case (Define R4) with two intakes and one exhaust. This temperature was tested under 1hr of Valley and many more tests while overclocking for the first time. The fan speed rarely crept past 40%.


----------



## lester007

Have you see the new msi gaming 100Me on CES? Looks cool with green and a backplate


----------



## AngryGoldfish

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jjsoviet*
> 
> I really don't want to spend any more than I should have (bought the monitor as well as a full-frame camera, wallet's dry already) but if this is the culprit, then I really have no choice.
> 
> Any good fully-modular 750W PSUs that aren't over $100? I know some people are recommending recent XFX and EVGA ones more and more.


Skip the 750w power supplies and be that little bit safer with an eVGA SuperNova G2 850w. But definitely contact Corsair and ask them whether your issue is reflective of a degrading PSU.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jjsoviet*
> 
> ...yeah I'm pretty sure it's the PSU now
> 
> I physically removed the cards and their connections, then put one in and tested again. At first there were no issues, then after a couple of restarts the snowing happens. Did this on both cards to make sure it's not on the GPU side of things.
> 
> *sigh*
> 
> It's weird though because the AX650 should be able to handle a lone 970 no problem. Probably due to age? I really don't know.


Or you have two faulty cards? It definitely would be handy if you could quickly test out a different power supply, even a cheap 500W powering a single GPU. 500W is enough for a single card. It's not what I would recommend, but it will work.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *xgunnas*
> 
> ya, i left some room on the 970s, it was something like 200+200, then a sandy running at 4.8 is close to 200, 100 for mobo, so you are looking at about 700w actual power on full load everything (never happens in real world), 850w*0.8 (not .85 in case the psu ages)~680w. It will work but i feel uneasy about the idea of a psu being pushed to full load.
> 
> It's not gonna be that way 24/7, but you can see how it gets even closer for a 750w unit.
> 
> For 200w on the 970s, that's after bios mod at 1.29~1.31v, some1 tested it's about 210w on a SPIKE on full load, realistically it's about 175w, and given sli probably doesn't use both cards at 100%, it'll be lower than 350w, that'd explain why your 650w worked for awhile.
> 
> 250w~ real world for both cards, 150-200 for cpu, 100w for mobo, 550~ on a 650w psu, but working at full 80% load is probably what killed it shortly after sli.
> 
> At least 850w will give u the choice of 970 mods down the line if you choose to do so.


100 watts for the motherboard? I thought motherboard only drew around 10 watts?


----------



## jlhawn

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Xoriam*
> 
> No hes actually right, The supernova G1 is not great.
> You need to get the Supernova G2 for the quality product.


my old system that my friend has now has the evga g1 in it running 2 GTX 580 gpu's with not a problem,
running with a Q9650 (yes old but still performs) yes it's not the best psu in the world but it does it's job very well.
a co-worker of my wife bought one for me to put in her build I did awhile back with a i5 and 2 GTX 680 gpu's and it to is
running very good.


----------



## doza

tried kombustor 3 and max it pulls is 3921mb,so after all it reely depends what program/game ur using...


image hosting free


----------



## epic1337

thread way too active, i can't keep up...
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *AngryGoldfish*
> 
> 100 watts for the motherboard? I thought motherboard only drew around 10 watts?


that depends, certain chipsets consumes as much as 25W by itself, which means certain motherboard may reach up to 100W.
imagine PLX bridge on top of dual NICs and some other "features" thats just a power vampire.


----------



## xgunnas

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Enzo Who*
> 
> You want to connect case fans or radiator fans to the GPU so that when the GPU gets hotter the fans ramp up? I understand the theory and thoughts behind that but I don't think it really matters? With a full cover block everything that needs to be cooled is cooled except for the backside of the card maybe. Even ramping up pump-speed will give you little to no results. That being said, I believe they use a micro 3-pin connection. I can't get a closer look at it here as the fan connection is on the motherboard side and blocked by a watercooled 5850 that is still attached because I am too lazy to drain the loop.
> 
> Image:
> 
> https://lh4.googleusercontent.com/-i4oaWxBluzM/UfZIjh4u4JI/AAAAAAAAHUI/Bems1AJXs60/w550-h390-no/C-ebay.jpg
> 
> Closer look at the connection on the G1 Gaming:
> http://www.ekwb.com/shop/EK-IM/EK-IM-3831109830284.pdf
> 
> I have also increased the voltage to +87mV and I am left with a few questions. My card just ran a stable run of Heaven with +190 MHz on the core and +87mV. My GPU-z log shows that under load the core clock rose to 1607 MHz from 12:25:43to 12:26:54 (about a minute) only to drop to 1594 MHz afterwards. All this time the temperature never got over 66°C and voltage was at 1.262V with PerfCap 12. At 1594 MHz temperatures never rose over 68°C and voltage dropped to 1.237V with PerfCap 4.
> 
> Now, the things I don't understand.
> 
> If my default clock = 1178 MHz and my boost clock = 1329 MHz. How the hell is this 1607 and 1594 MHz clock speed calculated? Surely 1329 + 190 does not equal either of those values. I'm probably missing some basic binning theories here.
> 
> Second, why exactly does the clock speed drop from 1607 to 1594? My temperature limit was set at 80°C and it never reached 70°C.
> 
> Why can't I just set the voltage at 1.262V and clock speed at 1600 and keep it at these values for testing. I feel like I'm just entering some random values into After Burner and my card decides what to do with it.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Edit:
> Also; my maximum TDP usage (%) is 81.3% so that's not the reason for the down throttling either.


the actual clock of the G1 is 1329~/1405~ stock, 1405+190 is 1595 max boost, as for the throttling, that's a mystery, it's probably something more complicated than temps, because imagine the ****storm if there's actually a 65C throttle point during the summer, it's most likely just a core speed throttle around 1570-1600.

if you want stable voltage/clock, just turn on kboost with evga precision.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *crappy*
> 
> Sure is. It's also very hard to keep it that way. had to clean it with TIM cleaner on a cotton bud after installing it as there were a couple of fingerprints on it that might have stained.
> Thanks, i bought the block before the card because they were selling out fast. ha ha. At some point i'll try mounting it in the verticle pci slot in my case so you can see it properly. ASIC on mine is 63.4%, pretty shoddy really. Used to have a 480 SOC that had a smidge under 90% and overclocked like a beast.


as long as you are happy with the card, and this is the first time i've heard of a vertical pci slot.


----------



## jjsoviet

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *AngryGoldfish*
> 
> Or you have two faulty cards? It definitely would be handy if you could quickly test out a different power supply, even a cheap 500W powering a single GPU. 500W is enough for a single card. It's not what I would recommend, but it will work.


I must be extremely unlucky to have two defective cards; OCCT tests do not seem to indicate any faulty VRAM.

I can yank out my old OCZ 550W PSU from dad's build so I could test it out.

Actually it will be easier for us to just grab a new PSU from the local Microcenter and test it, since their return policies are very lenient. We returned a PSU once just hours after we bought it to test an entirely different issue months ago.


----------



## OdinValk

So I'm not really getting anywhere with OC this card.. if Microcenter here in houston had a gigabyte G1 or the MSI I would take this card back and go get one of those... but increasing clocks and voltage.. even TDP adjustments aren't doing any good.. I cannot get above 1397MHz and when I do.. I get driver crashes... do I NEED to go and flash bios/firmware etc?


----------



## Enzo Who

Another interesting thread to read:
https://forums.geforce.com/default/topic/784294/geforce-900-series/boost-feature-causes-gtx-970-980-instability-in-low-utilisation-situations/5/

Every thread I read about overclocking the 970 talks about throttling at very low temperatures. Even though it makes no sense to me, it does come up quite often and it's in line with what I am experiencing. I'm also rock solid at 170/180 and sometimes even +190 MHz but things get funky when temperatures start dancing around the 65-66°C mark. I now downloaded EVGA Precision X 16 so I can use KBoost. Turn the fans up to maximum RPM and see what that gives me. If temps stay below 65°C and voltage is stable at 1.212 minimum then I will probably have to live with the fact that 1575MHz is the maximum for my card. Not that I find that disappointing.


----------



## MikeGR7

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *PureBlackFire*
> 
> you did the math wrong.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> at this point it should be clear that either your psu is defective (in other words, wattage is not an issue) or it's not your psu.


^What he said. Don't spend hard cash on a new unit though. Take quality over quantity. An AX860 will cover you even if you go SLI GM200.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jjsoviet*
> 
> Yep, and for now the PSU is the easier one to test. The other would be the motherboard, which will be incredibly bad news for me if it turns out to be the cause.


I actually do believe it's not a psu problem.....
Either way i hope you can RMA the stuff.


----------



## OdinValk

so I was able to do this.. I hadn't been using KBoost until now.. but as soon as I open Unigine.. it drops back to 1397MHz


----------



## jjsoviet

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MikeGR7*
> 
> ^What he said. Don't spend hard cash on a new unit though. Take quality over quantity. An AX860 will cover you even if you go SLI GM200.
> I actually do believe it's not a psu problem.....
> Either way i hope you can RMA the stuff.


Yeah, this is most unfortunate. I can just deal with it though and just turn off and on the monitor if I notice the flickering. Besides that annoyance, games work great on my setup.


----------



## xgunnas

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *OdinValk*
> 
> So I'm not really getting anywhere with OC this card.. if Microcenter here in houston had a gigabyte G1 or the MSI I would take this card back and go get one of those... but increasing clocks and voltage.. even TDP adjustments aren't doing any good.. I cannot get above 1397MHz and when I do.. I get driver crashes... do I NEED to go and flash bios/firmware etc?


that's mostly due to the low tdp limit and why people were pointing fingers at evga for their 970s. you COULD make a bios with higher TDP, not sure what the evga 29xx tdp is but the numbers seem even lower than the Strix due to the pcb on the evga cards. I'm not good enough to walk you through the process either since you could brick your card doing it.

If you really want to stick with evga. They have the newest model on the market, the 3975 ssc

http://www.evga.com/articles/00892/EVGA-GeForce-GTX-970-SSC/

higher tdp, stock clock, better heatsink. just make sure it's not the 2975
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Enzo Who*
> 
> Another interesting thread to read:
> https://forums.geforce.com/default/topic/784294/geforce-900-series/boost-feature-causes-gtx-970-980-instability-in-low-utilisation-situations/5/
> 
> Every thread I read about overclocking the 970 talks about throttling at very low temperatures. Even though it makes no sense to me, it does come up quite often and it's in line with what I am experiencing. I'm also rock solid at 170/180 and sometimes even +190 MHz but things get funky when temperatures start dancing around the 65-66°C mark. I now downloaded EVGA Precision X 16 so I can use KBoost. Turn the fans up to maximum RPM and see what that gives me. If temps stay below 65°C and voltage is stable at 1.212 minimum then I will probably have to live with the fact that 1575MHz is the maximum for my card. Not that I find that disappointing.


kboost solve this problem but it makes the card idle at about 25% tdp which is disgusting. gigabyte OC guru also has a "minimum offset voltage" that allows you to raise the min boost voltage from 1.0v up to 1.15v which solves this problem better, it's too bad oc guru uses 10% cpu load for no reason.

So it's either Kboost, OC guru, or flashing bios.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *OdinValk*
> 
> 
> 
> so I was able to do this.. I hadn't been using KBoost until now.. but as soon as I open Unigine.. it drops back to 1397MHz


the TDP limit is knocking it back down to 1397, 1627 is probably unstable at 1.2v, seeing how 1.2v kboost idle is 40% tdp on your card, the 100% tdp on that evga card is around 150w...


----------



## reev3r

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ghoxt*
> 
> Hi guys,
> 
> Is a killawatt the only way I can tell how much voltage my Strix(s) are pulling? One 8 pin of course and whatever they pulls from the PCI slot. I'm trying to guage what size my Power Supply should be.
> 
> Is there a rule of thumb? (8pin+pci slot = x wattage) etc?


You can also use a clamp meter, this clamps around the cables powering the device so you get a measurement of JUST that.


----------



## Enzo Who

Soooo... I installed EVGA Precision X, turned on KBoost, turned up fan speed to 100%, left the voltage and everything else stock except for the core clock which I set at +210 MHz. Temperature cap was at 65°C but at 100% fanspeed it never exceeded 56°C.

And I actually managed to complete a run of Firestrike which I find amazing as previously it wouldn't even start any benchmark at + >190 let alone complete one at +210 MHz. I'm not cheering just yet as I could have been lucky but it's something I will look into tomorrow.

With the above settings maximum TDP usage was around the 85% mark.

When I put in +220/230 MHz the benchmark crashes. I then turned up the voltages to +43 and +87 mV but it still crashes out of the benchmark. However, TDP usage now reaches ~95%. Could it possibly be that at + 220 MHz stock voltages are no longer sufficient (1.212V) and that at +43/87 mV the TDP usage is too high?

My times up, I will do further stability testing at stock voltages with + 210 MHz on the core tomorrow. I'm hoping I wasn't lucky and that KBoost might actually have fixed something







. We'll see


----------



## reev3r

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jjsoviet*
> 
> Yep, I'm considering that actually. Thanks
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> If there's one more annoying thing about this is that I already have my cable management down tight on this build, so replacing the PSU would mean another rewiring


Be sure to check johnnyguru, additionally check out the tomshardware guide "Who's who in power supplies", and make sure it is ACTUALLY from a reputable manufacturer. Some Corsair (for example) units are from the best manufacturers, and some are from the most terrible, so be sure to verify. Johnnyguru also does THE most thorough testing on the internet!

Good luck!


----------



## reev3r

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jjsoviet*
> 
> Yep, and for now the PSU is the easier one to test. The other would be the motherboard, which will be incredibly bad news for me if it turns out to be the cause.


I am using Precision X 16 and easily peg 1,514MHz...


----------



## Xoriam

Kboost is so uselss IMO.

I mean it let me do this



http://www.techpowerup.com/gpuz/details.php?id=4hqnu

But it's not stable, and I didn't get a single 1mhz extra out of my real OC.

It also broke my clocks when i turned it back off, I had to reinstall drivers to make the card be able to downclock below 1000mhz again.


----------



## GrimDoctor

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Xoriam*
> 
> Kboost is so uselss IMO.
> 
> I mean it let me do this
> 
> 
> 
> http://www.techpowerup.com/gpuz/details.php?id=4hqnu
> 
> But it's not stable, and I didn't get a single 1mhz extra out of my real OC.
> 
> It also broke my clocks when i turned it back off, I had to reinstall drivers to make the card be able to downclock below 1000mhz again.


I had the same thing on my Strix, 1669 got through Firestrike somehow but didn't run in games and apps in the end.


----------



## UZ7

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Xoriam*
> 
> Kboost is so uselss IMO.
> 
> I mean it let me do this
> 
> 
> 
> http://www.techpowerup.com/gpuz/details.php?id=4hqnu
> 
> But it's not stable, and I didn't get a single 1mhz extra out of my real OC.
> 
> It also broke my clocks when i turned it back off, I had to reinstall drivers to make the card be able to downclock below 1000mhz again.


It may be useless if you only see use it for that but the purpose of kboost is to disable boost, which in turn keeps your clocks up and doesnt clock you down as much as regular boost does. It would be more useful for benchmarks or for people who want to keep clocks at a certain frequency without it automatically throttling. You can see boost in the works by you setting a frequency, and its not the frequency that you will see while gaming and benchmark because it will try to add more or less based on voltage, temp, and power limit. Hence why sometimes you cant really see how high your overclock goes because boost may jump or lower at any time and will change your benchmark scores, and or will show instability. It would be useful though if it were only taking your overclock settings and idling when not in use, but in this case all it does it sets your frequency at a fixed value and more or less be just useful for benchmarking.

Have you tried monitoring your frequencies while doing a benchmark or playing a game and it goes one table up or down because of temp/tdp? this is where kboost, bios tweak, or other 3rd party programs come into play.

I have used precision on various benchmarks with kboost on and off and never had any problems or had to reinstall. All I had to do is simply press the kboost button again, may be a setting issue in your case as it was restored with a reinstall.


----------



## Xoriam

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *UZ7*
> 
> It may be useless if you only see use it for that but the purpose of kboost is to disable boost, which in turn keeps your clocks up and doesnt clock you down as much as regular boost does. It would be more useful for benchmarks or for people who want to keep clocks at a certain frequency without it automatically throttling. You can see boost in the works by you setting a frequency, and its not the frequency that you will see while gaming and benchmark because it will try to add more or less based on voltage, temp, and power limit. Hence why sometimes you cant really see how high your overclock goes because boost may jump or lower at any time and will change your benchmark scores, and or will show instability. It would be useful though if it were only taking your overclock settings and idling when not in use, but in this case all it does it sets your frequency at a fixed value and more or less be just useful for benchmarking.
> 
> Have you tried monitoring your frequencies while doing a benchmark or playing a game and it goes one table up or down because of temp/tdp? this is where kboost, bios tweak, or other 3rd party programs come into play.
> 
> I have used precision on various benchmarks with kboost on and off and never had any problems or had to overclock. All I had to do is simply press the kboost button again, may be a setting issue in your case as it was restored with a reinstall.


Yeah i always monitor my frequencies when I bench. I don't have that throttling issue people have been talking about.
Ok it's not 100% useless, for people whos cards are throttling at low temps that can be a quick fix.

Main thing that is annoying about it for me though is how it broke my drivers. and I had to reinstall.


----------



## GrimDoctor

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Xoriam*
> 
> Yeah i always monitor my frequencies when I bench. I don't have that throttling issue people have been talking about.
> Ok it's not 100% useless, for people whos cards are throttling at low temps that can be a quick fix.
> 
> Main thing that is annoying about it for me though is how it broke my drivers. and I had to reinstall.


FWIW my Strix doesn't throttle until 75ish degrees and doesn't get there in regular use and rarely during bench benching. Only time it's hit those temps and throttled was when I messing with 1620+ clocks.


----------



## Xoriam

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *GrimDoctor*
> 
> FWIW my Strix doesn't throttle until 75ish degrees and doesn't get there in regular use and rarely during bench benching. Only time it's hit those temps and throttled was when I messing with 1620+ clocks.


I can only break 60 if I dont use a custom fan profiel XD
I'm really glad for that. Coolest card I've had in such a long time.


----------



## Team Grinder

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Xoriam*
> 
> 650watt psu for SLI <---- this might be your problem.


Absolute rubbish that is. It has been proven by me and countless other people and reviewers that 650W is more than enough for a Z97 based system with everything overclocked. Please don't come on here and spill rubbish and cost people $$$$ for upgrades they do not need/want.


----------



## Xoriam

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Team Grinder*
> 
> Absolute rubbish that is. It has been proven by me and countless other people and reviewers that 650W is more than enough for a Z97 based system with everything overclocked. Please don't come on here and spill rubbish and cost people $$$$ for upgrades they do not need/want.


Um... Yeah for a single card setup 650watts is pleanty, but when you're running SLI you're cutting it pretty close...
Issues CAN arise from it.

And maybe you should read alittle more instead of coming here with your useless insults, seeing as i told him numerous times to try changing the SLI bridge and doing a BIOS mod before even checking the PSU -_-

P.S. I love how you're saying this to me specificly, when other people were suggesting it as well, and nice 1500watt PSU in that PC, I bet it totally needs it.


----------



## Team Grinder

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jjsoviet*
> 
> ...yeah I'm pretty sure it's the PSU now
> 
> I physically removed the cards and their connections, then put one in and tested again. At first there were no issues, then after a couple of restarts the snowing happens. Did this on both cards to make sure it's not on the GPU side of things.
> 
> *sigh*
> 
> It's weird though because the AX650 should be able to handle a lone 970 no problem. Probably due to age? I really don't know.


Have you tried a different cpu, mobo, ram combo? Take your cards to a mates house who has a 600W+ PSU and test. Could be anything. Monitor cable, monitor, mobi pci slot, overclocks and I could go on and on.........
If it works on a mates pc then you take PSU out. Bring your monitor to mates house as well. Dont buy anything unmess you have test for everything. You shouldnt have to pay to test. People have hardware for you to test. Ie family, mates


----------



## crappy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *xgunnas*
> 
> as long as you are happy with the card, and this is the first time i've heard of a vertical pci slot.


You can see it here on the left, running the length of the other pci brackets.
https://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/15799241279/

It's meant to be for attaching fans to like the one linked below for ducking air away from your gpu, but should be fine for holding the card too.
http://www.amazon.co.uk/StarTech-com-Expansion-Exhaust-Cooling-Connector/dp/B0000510SS


----------



## Team Grinder

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Xoriam*
> 
> Um... Yeah for a single card setup 650watts is pleanty, but when you're running SLI you're cutting it pretty close...
> Issues CAN arise from it.
> 
> And maybe you should read alittle more instead of coming here with your useless insults, seeing as i told him numerous times to try changing the SLI bridge and doing a BIOS mod before even checking the PSU -_-
> 
> P.S. I love how you're saying this to me specificly, when other people were suggesting it as well, and nice 1500watt PSU in that PC, I bet it totally needs it.


I did read all that and left a reply below. A fully loaded Z97 system in SLI is approx 570W and thats overclocked. So unless its a lower quality PSU he shouldn't have issues. So please understand your facts as well. It doesn't sound like a PSU issue anyway. A nice 1500w PSU is an absolute waste of money.


----------



## Xoriam

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Team Grinder*
> 
> I did read all that and left a reply below. A fully loaded Z97 system in SLI is approx 570W and thats overclocked. So unless its a lower quality PSU he shouldn't have issues. So please understand your facts as well. It doesn't sound like a PSU issue anyway. A nice 1500w PSU is an absolute waste of money.


The 1500w PSU is in your PC m8.


----------



## Team Grinder

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jjsoviet*
> 
> It's just weird that even when I do remove one 970, there's still artifacting going on which the AX650 should easily be able to support. If it happens to just die on me, then that's really sad to hear. I _just_ bought some braided cables last week (only used for this series) so that's 40 bucks down the drain. :v


Hey jjsoviet, this all should tell you the culprit is not the PSU. Try more testing with other components. Left another post above.


----------



## Team Grinder

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Xoriam*
> 
> The 1500w PSU is in your PC m8.


If you know the model W0171 is from 2008 when I was running GTX285 TRI SLI. The PSU is running fine and has been for a very long time. Next one when this crashes will be a 650W Platimum from whoever. I keep my 1500W because its wasting money to buy another one.


----------



## Xoriam

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Team Grinder*
> 
> If you know the model W0171 is from 2008 when I was running GTX285 TRI SLI. The PSU is running fine and has been for a very long time. Next one when this crashes will be a 650W Platimum from whoever. I keep my 1500W because its wasting money to buy another one.


650w Platinum sure, that can push an SLI setup no problem.
But a gold or bronze level PSU, could run into issues. You can't say it 100% will not.
Even Shilka who is like the super PSU expert guy here on OCN advised me to get a 750-850watt psu for SLI when i was talking to him about it.

Anyways like I've already said and so has everyone else, he should be looking at bios mods and other hardware before looking towards the PSU.


----------



## jlhawn

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Xoriam*
> 
> The 1500w PSU is in your PC m8.


exactly, he say's a 650w is plenty when he runs a 1500w with a single gpu. IMO for sli it's always safer to just go with 750w or more.
heck I still have my 1200w from when I had my 2 GTX 580's as my 950w caused odd problems with my 2 580's and every problem was gone as soon
as I installed the 1200w, but 1200w is way to much for 2 970's.


----------



## GrimDoctor

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jlhawn*
> 
> exactly, he say's a 650w is plenty when he runs a 1500w with a single gpu. IMO for sli it's always safer to just go with 750w or more.
> heck I still have my 1200w from when I had my 2 GTX 580's as my 950w caused odd problems with my 2 580's and every problem was gone as soon
> as I installed the 1200w, but 1200w is way to much for 2 970's.


I agree, 750-850w if the safest option and that's what I've done for some time now. Better to be safe than sorry and seeing as it can be a more "long term" upgrade it's nice to have a little wiggle room.
Now before anyone goes to my sig rig, my 1475w is a workhorse that I've kept from a triple crossfire build with an outrageous amount of HDDs.


----------



## Xoriam

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jlhawn*
> 
> exactly, he say's a 650w is plenty when he runs a 1500w with a single gpu. IMO for sli it's always safer to just go with 750w or more.
> heck I still have my 1200w from when I had my 2 GTX 580's as my 950w caused odd problems with my 2 580's and every problem was gone as soon
> as I installed the 1200w, but 1200w is way to much for 2 970's.


My OCZ Fatality 550watt is only able to push my IVY setup with an EVGA 970 up to a certain frequency, then it just shuts down.
And thats a single card setup.


----------



## xgunnas

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Team Grinder*
> 
> Absolute rubbish that is. It has been proven by me and countless other people and reviewers that 650W is more than enough for a Z97 based system with everything overclocked. Please don't come on here and spill rubbish and cost people $$$$ for upgrades they do not need/want.


i did a calculation with the extreme psu calculator online just to be sure, added 50w for each vid card for oc, 90% load, 10% aging, all that jazz, it ends up around 825w recommended, 750w could work (but it's cutting it real close) it's close to the estimate i originally made. I'm not doing these numbers to be right, it really sucks to have a sli setup just to be gimped by a psu AFTER aging. Also, the lower wattage the psu, the closer it is to full load leading to more stress on the unit. Better safe than sorry. Believe what you will, no point in arguing. There's different numbers everywhere, it's up to him to decide what to get.

I personally would not go below 850w for 2 970s.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *crappy*
> 
> You can see it here on the left, running the length of the other pci brackets.
> https://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/15799241279/
> 
> It's meant to be for attaching fans to like the one linked below for ducking air away from your gpu, but should be fine for holding the card too.
> http://www.amazon.co.uk/StarTech-com-Expansion-Exhaust-Cooling-Connector/dp/B0000510SS


thanks for the pic man, nice setup too







Looks way better than the way i just stick everything into the case lol


----------



## DustDevil

I am running an X99 chipset with 32GB of ram and 3 way sli 970's and I figured I would get a 1200watt to be on the safe side.


----------



## 316320

What you guys think of the 970 HOF edition? Worth the extra $$ over what's already out? Getting a head ache on all these options. Lol.


----------



## Team Grinder

750W/850W would be ideal. His obviously just bought the PSU so
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Xoriam*
> 
> My OCZ Fatality 550watt is only able to push my IVY setup with an EVGA 970 up to a certain frequency, then it just shuts down.
> And thats a single card setup.


Just ran another test. CPU voltage upped to 1.30v for testing only. GTX 970 running at 1.218v. System is fully loaded. So a second one should be ok.


----------



## Xoriam

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *gregg1494*
> 
> What you guys think of the 970 HOF edition? Worth the extra $$ over what's already out? Getting a head ache on all these options. Lol.


isn't it roughly the same price as the Gigabyte G1 Gaming?
If so, if you like it get it.


----------



## Xoriam

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Team Grinder*
> 
> 750W/850W would be ideal. His obviously just bought the PSU so
> Just ran another test. CPU voltage upped to 1.30v for testing only. GTX 970 running at 1.218v. System is fully loaded. So a second one should be ok.


Thats a single card setup, and thats what you're pulling from the wall. Coming out the other side and going through all the parts/components etc.. doesn't mean 400watts is going to cut it.
You try to plug in a 400watt psu to that PC I bet it shuts down on you.
It still comes down to product quality, and actually supplying the power to the PC.

Thats cool to see though, thank you for that.
however that will confirm a SINGLE card setup will do just fine on a 650watt

(remember 550watt PSU that is in good shape, I have is crapping out on just a single EVGA 970 which has a really low TDP)


----------



## PureBlackFire

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Team Grinder*
> 
> I did read all that and left a reply below. *A fully loaded Z97 system in SLI is approx 570W* and thats overclocked. So unless its a lower quality PSU he shouldn't have issues. So please understand your facts as well. It doesn't sound like a PSU issue anyway. A nice 1500w PSU is an absolute waste of money.


depend on components. a system with a 4790k and a pair of 970's usually doesn't even break 520 watts given how the gpus and cpus can even clock on conventional cooling.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Xoriam*
> 
> 650w Platinum sure, that can push an SLI setup no problem.
> But a gold or bronze level PSU, could run into issues. You can't say it 100% will not.
> Even Shilka who is like the super PSU expert guy here on OCN advised me to get a 750-850watt psu for SLI when i was talking to him about it.
> 
> Anyways like I've already said and so has everyone else, he should be looking at bios mods and other hardware before looking towards the PSU.


the csm 750 gold will run into issues before the 750B2 from evga for example. 80+ has nothing to do with power delivery. there is a trend of gold and better rated units to be good quality, but there are gold rated units that perform worse than bronze units in ripple and voltage regulation.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Xoriam*
> 
> My OCZ Fatality 550watt is only able to push my IVY setup with an EVGA 970 up to a certain frequency, then it just shuts down.
> And thats a single card setup.


that's that old, mediocre for 4 years ago psu design for you.


----------



## Team Grinder

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Xoriam*
> 
> Thats a single card setup, and thats what you're pulling from the wall. Coming out the other side and going through all the parts/components etc.. doesn't mean 400watts is going to cut it.
> You try to plug in a 400watt psu to that PC I bet it shuts down on you.
> It still comes down to product quality, and actually supplying the power to the PC.
> 
> Thats cool to see though, thank you for that.
> however that will confirm a SINGLE card setup will do just fine on a 650watt
> 
> (remember 550watt PSU that is in good shape, I have is crapping out on just a single EVGA 970 which has a really low TDP)


How about this, we leave it here. You agree with more and I agree with less. Otherwise this will go on all day. My pleasure doing the test. Hopefully it opens peoples eyes.


----------



## Xoriam

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *PureBlackFire*
> 
> depend on components. a system with a 4790k and a pair of 970's usually doesn't even break 520 watts given how the gpus and cpus can even clock on conventional cooling.
> the csm 750 gold will run into issues before the 750B2 from evga for example. 80+ has nothing to do with power delivery. there is a trend of gold and better rated units to be good quality, but there are gold rated units that perform worse than bronze units in ripple and voltage regulation.
> that's that old, mediocre for 4 years ago psu design for you.


Yep.

Yeah i see you mention the 750 vs the 750b2
We were talking about something similar previously, the EVGA supernova nex, vs the EVGA supernova G2. Completely diffrent level of quality, Which will effectivly deliver a different level of reliable current because how you mentioned, ripple and voltage regulation.
there are a few XFX units using the seasonic rebrand which are Bronze, but definatly out perform some of the golds.

My OCZ is the one from last year though, not the previous version.
this one
http://www.techpowerup.com/reviews/OCZ/FTY550W/


----------



## Team Grinder

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *PureBlackFire*
> 
> depend on components. a system with a 4790k and a pair of 970's usually doesn't even break 520 watts given how the gpus and cpus can even clock on conventional cooling.


It shouldn't but I was adding voltage to be safe. Even if I said 600W. That still leaves margin of error. Not everyone's system will be loaded 24/7. Appreciate you helping to explain this to him though








I was stressing my HDD's as well. Fan's were on max. Even then I was barely breaking 400W.


----------



## jjsoviet

Just came back home, only to see a lengthy discussion on PSUs









Anyway, I'll be trying a bunch of stuff. Too bad I couldn't have access to anyone's CPU/mobo (my dad's is an entry-level FX-4300 and Gigabyte GA-78LMT combo, plus it's also exhibiting some issues we couldn't bother to fix :v) so I could only test out a single GPU using our old PSU - a rusty OCZ design when Fatal1ty was still a big name - so I wouldn't rule out that this will also have problems. In that case, we can just buy a better PSU sometime, then return it if that doesn't solve the problem.

For those who are unsure what setup I run right now due to my outdated sig, it's a 4690K on a Maximus VII Hero and two MSI GTX 970s powered by a Corsair AX650. Old PSU design indeed, so it's possible that it's the source of the issue. However, I'll still do BIOS volt mods before ripping apart my dad's PC.

Whoops, 4690K not 4790K. My bad.


----------



## PureBlackFire

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Xoriam*
> 
> Yep.
> 
> Yeah i see you mention the 750 vs the 750b2
> We were talking about something similar previously, the EVGA supernova nex, vs the EVGA supernova G2. Completely diffrent level of quality, Which will effectivly deliver a different level of reliable current because how you mentioned, ripple and voltage regulation.
> there are a few XFX units using the seasonic rebrand which are Bronze, but definatly out perform some of the golds.
> 
> My OCZ is the one from last year though, not the previous version.
> this one
> http://www.techpowerup.com/reviews/OCZ/FTY550W/


that one is quite an upgrade over the old one.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jjsoviet*
> 
> Just came back home, only to see a lengthy discussion on PSUs
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Anyway, I'll be trying a bunch of stuff. Too bad I couldn't have access to anyone's CPU/mobo (my dad's is an entry-level FX-4300 and Gigabyte GA-78LMT combo, plus it's also exhibiting some issues we couldn't bother to fix :v) so I could only test out a single GPU using our old PSU - a rusty OCZ design when Fatal1ty was still a big name - so I wouldn't rule out that this will also have problems. In that case, we can just buy a better PSU sometime, then return it if that doesn't solve the problem.
> 
> For those who are unsure what setup I run right now due to my outdated sig, it's a 4690K on a Maximus VII Hero and two MSI GTX 970s powered by a Corsair AX650. Old PSU design indeed, so it's possible that it's the source of the issue. However, I'll still do BIOS volt mods before ripping apart my dad's PC.
> 
> Whoops, 4690K not 4790K. My bad.


the AX650 is fine if it's working properly. I wasn't paying close attention to the specifics of your issue. you said artifacting which is not a power issue. the psu being bad or insufficient would cause hard lockups and ctd's. artifacting is usually caused by either unstable clocks, bad memory or broken gpu.


----------



## jjsoviet

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *PureBlackFire*
> 
> that one is quite an upgrade over the old one.
> the AX650 is fine if it's working properly. I wasn't paying close attention to the specifics of your issue. you said artifacting which is not a power issue. the psu being bad or insufficient would cause hard lockups and ctd's. artifacting is usually caused by either unstable clocks, bad memory or broken gpu.


I've gone back to stock clocks upon seeing the artifacting, which didn't do anything. Both my old Ripjaws and new Trident X RAM sticks didn't have an effect either. Already error-tested both the 970's together and by themselves, no errors came up - unless I need a different program other than OCCT to test this out.

I did think it was a GPU issue since snowing/artifacting is usually due to unstable clocks, though I have my doubts that this is the case in this specific issue since turning the monitor off and on again actually removes the problems until the next boot cycle. I've already gone through a second PB278Q to make sure it's not the monitor as well.


----------



## OdinValk

gah, thats my biggest issue at the moment.. not having a good 1080/1440p monitor to harness the beauty this card i putting out.. I've got 2 regular ole 1600x900 LED monitors... too broke to go get a $150 1080p monitor.. and no one wants to buy these so I can... sucks


----------



## jlhawn

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jjsoviet*
> 
> Just came back home, only to see a lengthy discussion on PSUs
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Anyway, I'll be trying a bunch of stuff. Too bad I couldn't have access to anyone's CPU/mobo (my dad's is an entry-level FX-4300 and Gigabyte GA-78LMT combo, plus it's also exhibiting some issues we couldn't bother to fix :v) so I could only test out a single GPU using our old PSU - a rusty OCZ design when Fatal1ty was still a big name - so I wouldn't rule out that this will also have problems. In that case, we can just buy a better PSU sometime, then return it if that doesn't solve the problem.
> 
> For those who are unsure what setup I run right now due to my outdated sig, it's a 4690K on a Maximus VII Hero and two MSI GTX 970s powered by a Corsair AX650. Old PSU design indeed, so it's possible that it's the source of the issue. However, I'll still do BIOS volt mods before ripping apart my dad's PC.
> 
> Whoops, 4690K not 4790K. My bad.


the Corsair AX series is a good design in psu, I still have my AX1200 from 2010 and the only time it's turned off is if I am away from home more than 2 days
which is only once a year for a 1 or 2 week vacation. I honestly have seen more complaints on the AXi series and this is why my next build will get the EVGA SuperNova
G2 1000 that is sitting in my computer parts closet brand new in the box with new EVGA red sleeved cables.


----------



## Hequaqua

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *OdinValk*
> 
> gah, thats my biggest issue at the moment.. not having a good 1080/1440p monitor to harness the beauty this card i putting out.. I've got 2 regular ole 1600x900 LED monitors... too broke to go get a $150 1080p monitor.. and no one wants to buy these so I can... sucks


I picked up a AOC 23" 1920x1080 for [email protected] walmart for my son's computer. It has a really nice pic on it. He's running my old Sapphire R9 270x 4gb Edition on it....looks really nice.


----------



## OdinValk

yea I know they are insanely cheap... I found a 27" 1080p for like $140 I just don't have it lol.. I'm trying to pawn my current screens off on someone else in order to buy one.. but no one seems to be dumb enough to buy em.. they're nice.. just not what people want I guess


----------



## jlhawn

this is a must read, shows you how to unlock the power limiter on all NVidia gpu's from 600 series to the 900 series
by modifying the circuit on the pcb as modifying the bios still is not giving the best results.

http://overclocking.guide/increase-the-nvidia-power-limit-all-cards/


----------



## 316320

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Xoriam*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *gregg1494*
> 
> What you guys think of the 970 HOF edition? Worth the extra $$ over what's already out? Getting a head ache on all these options. Lol.
> 
> 
> 
> isn't it roughly the same price as the Gigabyte G1 Gaming?
> If so, if you like it get it.
Click to expand...

No its closer to $480.


----------



## Xoriam

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *gregg1494*
> 
> No its closer to $480.


Pricing is different here then I guess the G1 must be alot cheaper where you live, 480$ seems about right, since the Gigabyte G1 Gaming here cost 380€ for the end user. which converts to about 450$ (luckily I have dealer prices)


----------



## Deeptek

add me to the club


----------



## Ghoxt

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jlhawn*
> 
> this is a must read, shows you how to unlock the power limiter on all NVidia gpu's from 600 series to the 900 series
> by modifying the circuit on the pcb as modifying the bios still is not giving the best results.
> 
> http://overclocking.guide/increase-the-nvidia-power-limit-all-cards/


The crazy part is how "open & available " this is. Basically using liquid metal to short several Shunt resisters depending on how many the card has. The 970 Strix has one shunt resister.

I'm won't guinea pig one of my 970's as they are for GPU rendering and will be all be stock (7 cards) Also if I did consider this, I would rather hard mod on top of the resister just in case the current "liquifies" the liquid metal, however it would seem that it would only bring you back to stock...as long as you left the resister in place. And as long as the liquid metal didn't touch anything else...yikes.

Hmm My Titan may see new life. I wont care if it dies. /lundren.gif


----------



## shilka

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Xoriam*
> 
> Even Shilka who is like the super PSU expert guy here on OCN advised me to get a 750-850watt psu for SLI when i was talking to him about it.


No i said if you should get 750 watts if you have 2 high end cards like a GTX 780 / GTX 780 Ti / GTX 980, i have never once said that 650 watts is not enough for GTX 970 SLI it is and its more then enough power hell you can run 2 GTX 970 cards on a 600 watts PSU.
850 watts is overkill for 2 video cards and i have never once said 850 watts for 2 cards other then if you are going to volt mod them.


----------



## epic1337

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *shilka*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Xoriam*
> 
> Even Shilka who is like the super PSU expert guy here on OCN advised me to get a 750-850watt psu for SLI when i was talking to him about it.
> 
> 
> 
> No i said if you should get 750 watts if you have 2 high end cards like a GTX 780 / GTX 780 Ti / GTX 980, i have never once said that 650 watts is not enough for GTX 970 SLI it is and its more then enough power hell you can run 2 GTX 970 cards on a 600 watts PSU.
> 850 watts is overkill for 2 video cards and i have never once said 850 watts for 2 cards other then if you are going to volt mod them.
Click to expand...

technically two GTX970 will fit in a 550W psu with plenty of room, each only consumes less than 200W assuming both are only mildly overclocked.
the only problem is that, no 550W psu have enough current on it's rails to give juice to two GTX970 XD

850W on two GTX970 on the other hand hits the sweet spot in terms efficiency, like-wise PSU heat and noise.
assuming both card at least pulls an average of 150W each and the entire rig is about 450W, thats 53% of PSU capacity at average loads.


----------



## Xoriam

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *shilka*
> 
> No i said if you should get 750 watts if you have 2 high end cards like a GTX 780 / GTX 780 Ti / GTX 980, i have never once said that 650 watts is not enough for GTX 970 SLI it is and its more then enough power hell you can run 2 GTX 970 cards on a 600 watts PSU.
> 850 watts is overkill for 2 video cards and i have never once said 850 watts for 2 cards other then if you are going to volt mod them.


Well then I misunderstood.
Still sucks for me though because I'm going to have to change that 550watt PSU I have on my IVY setup because it won't power a single GTX 970 fully overclocked.


----------



## Switchkill

how do i join even i own a gtx 970


----------



## epic1337

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Xoriam*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *shilka*
> 
> No i said if you should get 750 watts if you have 2 high end cards like a GTX 780 / GTX 780 Ti / GTX 980, i have never once said that 650 watts is not enough for GTX 970 SLI it is and its more then enough power hell you can run 2 GTX 970 cards on a 600 watts PSU.
> 850 watts is overkill for 2 video cards and i have never once said 850 watts for 2 cards other then if you are going to volt mod them.
> 
> 
> 
> Well then I misunderstood.
> Still sucks for me though because I'm going to have to change that 550watt PSU I have on my IVY setup because it won't power a single GTX 970 fully overclocked.
Click to expand...

did you miss what i just posted?


----------



## Xoriam

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *epic1337*
> 
> technically two GTX970 will fit in a 550W psu with plenty of room, each only consumes less than 200W assuming both are only mildly overclocked.
> the only problem is that, no 550W psu have enough current on it's rails to give juice to two GTX970 XD
> 
> 850W on two GTX970 on the other hand hits the sweet spot in terms efficiency, like-wise PSU heat and noise.
> assuming both card at least pulls an average of 150W each and the entire rig is about 450W, thats 53% of PSU capacity at average loads.


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *epic1337*
> 
> did you miss what i just posted?


Nope, that was pretty much my exact understanding on the topic.


----------



## epic1337

that doesn't make sense, in a sense it contradicts in what you just posted.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Xoriam*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *shilka*
> 
> No i said if you should get 750 watts if you have 2 high end cards like a GTX 780 / GTX 780 Ti / GTX 980, i have never once said that 650 watts is not enough for GTX 970 SLI it is and its more then enough power hell you can run 2 GTX 970 cards on a 600 watts PSU.
> 850 watts is overkill for 2 video cards and i have never once said 850 watts for 2 cards other then if you are going to volt mod them.
> 
> 
> 
> Well then I misunderstood.
> Still sucks for me though because I'm going to have to change that 550watt PSU I have on my IVY setup because it won't power a single GTX 970 fully overclocked.
Click to expand...

hint, two GTX970 mildly overclocked can theoretically fit in a 550W PSU.

edit: plus, even if you overclock the hell out of it, at most these cards can only pull 225watts due to 8pin max capacity (150W + 75W PCIE), or 6+6pin max capacity (75W + 75W + 75W PCIE).
and even 8+6pin max capacity (150W + 75W + 75W PCIE), it'll still fit in a 550W PSU, so long as that PSU is single-rail that is.


----------



## reev3r

Goodness... It's kind of sad to see people ,, a 550/850W PSU for SLI...

My previous graphics cards 2x 670 FTW's @1,285MHz) and my rig would easily pull ~850-900W at the wall... However, even accounting efficiency, the PSU was pushing ~750w...

It's sad to me because my rig is a single 4930K, 32GB, 2x670's, R4BE, 2x250GB 840 Evo RAID0, 2x7,200RPM HDD's, 1KW OCZ PSU...

It quite surprises me to see people not just saying, "Hey, do you really want to go with the bare minimum, or have room to breathe so you are not only operating efficiently, but also letting your PSU last longer by running cooler and at lower load...?"

Then again, reason doesn't always win over, well, whatever it is that makes people choose the bad decision... lol


----------



## cokker

I'm currently running a 1500/7600MHz OC with a 2500k at 4.5GHz on an old Corsair VX550 (492w) with ease.

The only throttling I've noticed is in Shadow Warrior, with an unlocked framerate it's peaked at 115%, I managed to replicate this a couple of times and it drops the core to 1450~ish for a few seconds, no noticeable performance loss or stutter.


----------



## epic1337

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *reev3r*
> 
> Goodness... It's kind of sad to see people ,, a 550/850W PSU for SLI...
> 
> My previous graphics cards 2x 670 FTW's @1,285MHz) and my rig would easily pull ~850-900W at the wall... However, esdven accounting efficiency, the PSU was pushing


you do realize that wall power draw is not power output right?
900W on the wall means only 810W on the output @ 90% efficiency for example.

guess which part the PSU's capacity is targeting.


----------



## mauley

An EVGA 750 G2 will definitely run two GTX 970's overclocked, with a i5-4690k overclocked to 4.5ghz, with an SSD, HDD and DVD. I know this because I built and configured one for a client and I experienced no issues.

I'm not sure what all the fuss is about really. If you want PSU advice then this is certainly not the thread to be asking. Jonnyguru is a good source of info for PSU advice.


----------



## epic1337

dang didn't make it to edit, well this.

http://www.guru3d.com/articles-pages/geforce-gtx-970-sli-review,4.html
Quote:


> Mainboard
> MSI Big Bang XPower II (MS-7737) - Review
> 
> Processor
> Core i7 3960 Extreme (Sandy Bridge-E) @ 4.6 GHz on all six cores - Review
> 
> Graphics Cards
> GeForce GTX 970 2-way SLI with 4 GB GDDR5 graphics memory (per card)
> 
> Memory
> 8192 MB (2x 4096 MB) DDR3
> 
> Power Supply Unit
> 1500 Watt Platinum Certified Corsair AX1500i - Review
> 
> *Measured power consumption GTX 970 2-way SLI*
> 
> System in IDLE = 123 Watts
> *System Wattage with GPU in FULL Stress = 439 Watts*
> Difference (GPU load) = 316 Watts
> Add average IDLE wattage ~10 Watts
> Subjective obtained GPU power consumption = ~ 326 Watts


this is a bad estimate though, the load is concentrated on the GPU and CPU is lightly loaded, but still.
don't forget that GTX970 was meant to have a 145W TDP


----------



## PureBlackFire

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *reev3r*
> 
> Goodness... It's kind of sad to see people ,, a 550/850W PSU for SLI...
> 
> My previous graphics cards 2x 670 FTW's @1,285MHz) and my rig would easily pull ~850-900W at the wall... However, esdven accounting efficiency, the PSU was pushing


so that's 748-792 watts power consumption with an 80+ gold psu.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *cokker*
> 
> I'm currently running a 1500/7600MHz OC with a 2500k at 4.5GHz on an old Corsair VX550 (492w) with ease.
> 
> The only throttling I've noticed is in Shadow Warrior, with an unlocked framerate it's peaked at 115%, I managed to replicate this a couple of times and it drops the core to 1450~ish for a few seconds, no noticeable performance loss or stutter.


even though that psu is not great, you don't have a system that can overwhelm it. over half the 970's in this thread can run at those speeds without touching the voltage slider.


----------



## epic1337

that reminds me, has anyone tried undervolting their 970 yet? i mean how high can you clock at like 0.9v~0.95v

it would be interesting to see current draw on GPU-Z too.


----------



## reev3r

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *reev3r*
> 
> Goodness... It's kind of sad to see people ,, a 550/850W PSU for SLI...
> 
> My previous graphics cards 2x 670 FTW's @1,285MHz) and my rig would easily pull ~850-900W at the wall... However, esdven accounting efficiency, the PSU was pushing


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *epic1337*
> 
> you do realize that wall power draw is not power output right?
> 900W on the wall means only 810W on the output @ 90% efficiency for example.
> 
> guess which part the PSU's capacity is targeting.


My apologies, I dozed off while writing, and didn't realize it. I edited my post to reflect what I had planned to say.


----------



## epic1337

GTX970 is still much noticeably more efficient though.
as i've mentioned, you can technically fit two GTX970 in a 550W with the only problem being limited number of wires, which means limited current.

its rare to see 550W having two 6pins for example, but theoretically it can be made with a bit of room to spare ( 3.5A or 42W to be exact ).
( e.g. 24pin *150W* + 4pin CPU *150W* + 6pin PCIE *75W* + 6pin PCIE *75W* = 450W | this is assuming PSU design is 12V 42A~45A )
such a PSU would only have 4sata/molex plugs though, it won't be a pretty build, and a very restricting one.


----------



## Team Grinder

Glad shilka and epic1337 stopped by sort this out. Been trying to explain 650W should be enough on a good quality PSU. So before when I did the test and pulled 410W from the wall. Take away 10-13% it leaves 350-370W. With more than enough leg room for a second card with headroom left over so people are not running their PSU'S at full load.


----------



## Hequaqua

I use this site to get a idea of what size PSU I need.

http://extreme.outervision.com/psucalculatorlite.jsp

It has a lot of options so you can really get a good idea of what you need. It does have options for OC'ing of CPU, and water pump/blocks. You can even put in a value for System Load and Capacitor Aging.

I ended up buying a Rosewill Capstone 750-M, 80+ Gold with [email protected] I got it on sale for like 80.00(it's [email protected]). I read a lot of good reviews of it. It's Newegg's house brand, but it is made by Super Flower. I've read where they make pretty good PSU's. It got good reviews, the price was decent, and it has a 7-yr warranty.

I was a bit concerned about my PSU(Corsair cx500) not working right. Every program that I used to monitor voltage always showed my 12+v rail @ 8.33v!! The bios showed 12.114v. I upgraded to the Rosewill, same readings. I put my multimeter on a molex and the PSU shows 12.114-12.233v, even under load. It was only after I upgraded my MB(MSI Z87-G45) that all the monitoring programs started showing the correct voltages. Oh, the cx500, shows 12.115 on my meter.

Someone posted about not seeing many 550w PSU's with 6 pin connectors. I think my cx500 has 2 6+2 pins. It's only 500w.


----------



## shilka

The problem with the extreme outervision calculator is you need to know how to use it and almost everyone dont.


----------



## Hequaqua

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *shilka*
> 
> The problem with the extreme outervision calculator is you need to know how to use it and almost everyone dont.


LOL.......that might be true, but it's pretty straight forward. If you can't figure it out, then you probably don't need to be messing with high end CPU/GPU's....


----------



## epic1337

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Hequaqua*
> 
> Someone posted about not seeing many 550w PSU's with 6 pin connectors. I think my cx500 has 2 6+2 pins. It's only 500w.


that was me, and i only said it was "a rare thing", not often do you see one tbh.
most often you only see a single 6pin, and a ton of sata/molex (as if you'd need 12sata/molex plugs... well maybe molex for fans but still...).

and to clarify, I DON'T recommend two GTX970 on a 550W, i just said its technically possible.


----------



## aka13

The funny thing that the calculator recommends using a 546W with 4770k and 2 970s. Looks a bit too tight for my taste.


----------



## epic1337

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *aka13*
> 
> The funny thing that the calculator recommends using a 546W with 4770k and 2 970s. Looks a bit too tight for my taste.


tight yeah, in a sense that you can't OC much, and you'd be limited to two 7200rpm HDDs.

the thing on that though, is you can't really hit "max" without doing some bizarre thing such as using prime and OCCT at the same time.
effectively, 2 GTX970 and a... well a slightly OC'ed i7-4770K @ 4.2Ghz would, ohh pull like 400W while gaming or something average, not that _thats_ average.


----------



## shilka

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Hequaqua*
> 
> LOL.......that might be true, but it's pretty straight forward. If you can't figure it out, then you probably don't need to be messing with high end CPU/GPU's....


Then how come almost everyone get it wrong

A few rules in how to use it the right way

Dont use high end motherboard unless its a high end motherboard
Dont use capacitor aging unless the PSU is junk
Dont set system load and TDP higher then 80% unless you are a bitcoin miner or a folder
Dont enter mouse and keyboard under USB those are already entered and there is no need to enter them twice.


----------



## aka13

Implying usb actually pulls any current you should include in the calculations.

Unless you are the type of guy to have a usb seat warmer/caffee machine etc.


----------



## epic1337

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *shilka*
> 
> Dont enter mouse and keyboard under USB those are already entered and there is no need to enter themn twice.


i use two mice, got a problem?















actually one is wired and the other is a wireless.

on that note, i just don't get how to add soundcards, its a PCIE vs PCI thing, specially those with the floppy power connector.
edit: ohh and guys, manually add fan power consumptions, don't use the ones included in the calc, because they aren't accurate.


----------



## mauley

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Hequaqua*
> 
> LOL.......that might be true, but it's pretty straight forward. If you can't figure it out, then you probably don't need to be messing with high end CPU/GPU's....


Agreed. It is not hard to figure out at all.


----------



## Hequaqua

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *epic1337*
> 
> that was me, and i only said it was "a rare thing", not often do you see one tbh.
> most often you only see a single 6pin, and a ton of sata/molex (as if you'd need 12sata/molex plugs... well maybe molex for fans but still...).
> 
> and to clarify, I DON'T recommend two GTX970 on a 550W, i just said its technically possible.


Oh, I just remember seeing it in a post...no biggie really.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *aka13*
> 
> The funny thing that the calculator recommends using a 546W with 4770k and 2 970s. Looks a bit too tight for my taste.


I agree, I normally add about 100w to whatever it might suggest. It's just a guide really.


----------



## shilka

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mauley*
> 
> Agreed. It is not hard to figure out at all.


http://www.overclock.net/t/1534236/the-correct-way-to-use-the-extreme-outervision-psu-calculator


----------



## mauley

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *shilka*
> 
> http://www.overclock.net/t/1534236/the-correct-way-to-use-the-extreme-outervision-psu-calculator


I am not sure what you are getting at.....?


----------



## PureBlackFire

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *aka13*
> 
> The funny thing that the calculator recommends using a 546W with 4770k and 2 970s. Looks a bit too tight for my taste.


http://www.hardocp.com/article/2014/11/19/nvidia_geforce_gtx_970_sli_4k_nv_surround_review/10#.VKqrsivF8ng - i7 3770K @ 4.8ghz
http://www.guru3d.com/articles-pages/geforce-gtx-970-sli-review,4.html - i7 3960X @ 4.6 GHz
http://www.hardwarecanucks.com/forum/hardware-canucks-reviews/67652-nvidia-gtx-970-sli-performance-review-4.html - i7 4930K @ 4.7ghz


----------



## jjsoviet

Wow, sorry for initiating a long PSU talk









Anyways my strange artifacting behavior is not only annoying, but erratic; I just booted up expecting the pixels to flicker (I know what areas to find them) but none showed up. At this point it's hard to pin down the cause since on one day it doesn't happen, the other day it will. I'll still get around to the BIOS mods and a PSU change eventually though.


----------



## RaleighStClair

I ran two SLI 970s in my personal rig in sig for a week before I put it into my workbench. Now my MM is pretty old but it pulled 522watts from the wall while playing Crysis 3, 550watts during Intel extreme tuning and 515watts during valley 1 hour loop. My CPU at 4.5ghz @ 1.275. Depending on your system, obviously, but if you have a modest system such as something on the lines as I am using then a _*good*_ 650watt PSU is perfectly fine (for 970s).

This whole '' you need 1000w PSU for sli'' is total fubar.


----------



## epic1337

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *RaleighStClair*
> 
> This whole '' you need 1000w PSU for sli'' is total fubar.


dont insult the fubar!
fubar is a godly music player









silly remarks aside, back to my question a few posts back, has anyone undervolted their 970s yet?


----------



## Hequaqua

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jjsoviet*
> 
> Wow, sorry for initiating a long PSU talk
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Anyways my strange artifacting behavior is not only annoying, but erratic; I just booted up expecting the pixels to flicker (I know what areas to find them) but none showed up. At this point it's hard to pin down the cause since on one day it doesn't happen, the other day it will. I'll still get around to the BIOS mods and a PSU change eventually though.


No problem. I find most of the posts on her at least interesting...lol Information is knowledge, and it's great that we can all share what we know. I guess we should get back on track with the thread though.









I tried yesterday to max out the RAM usage on my MSI 970 using Kombuster. I thought I saw a post where someone had done it, but I didn't dare to go back and try to read all these posts. lol I want to say there was a discussion going on about how much RAM is ACTUALLY on the cards. I haven't been able to MAX mine out, at least I don't think I have. All the monitoring programs report the card at 4096mb. The most I could use during Kombuster was 3166mb. To me it doens't matter, I don't think I've come close to using that except during benchmarks perhaps. I do find it interesting though.

Has anyone else tried maxing their RAM out on the 970?


----------



## AngryGoldfish

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jjsoviet*
> 
> I must be extremely unlucky to have two defective cards; OCCT tests do not seem to indicate any faulty VRAM.
> 
> I can yank out my old OCZ 550W PSU from dad's build so I could test it out.
> 
> Actually it will be easier for us to just grab a new PSU from the local Microcenter and test it, since their return policies are very lenient. We returned a PSU once just hours after we bought it to test an entirely different issue months ago.


I would definitely test with another PSU to be sure. If a particular batch of 970's was dodgy and you got two from the same batch, it's not unfeasible to have such bad fortune. Either head down to your local Microcenter or use your Dad's one.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Enzo Who*
> 
> Another interesting thread to read:
> https://forums.geforce.com/default/topic/784294/geforce-900-series/boost-feature-causes-gtx-970-980-instability-in-low-utilisation-situations/5/
> 
> Every thread I read about overclocking the 970 talks about throttling at very low temperatures. Even though it makes no sense to me, it does come up quite often and it's in line with what I am experiencing. I'm also rock solid at 170/180 and sometimes even +190 MHz but things get funky when temperatures start dancing around the 65-66°C mark. I now downloaded EVGA Precision X 16 so I can use KBoost. Turn the fans up to maximum RPM and see what that gives me. If temps stay below 65°C and voltage is stable at 1.212 minimum then I will probably have to live with the fact that 1575MHz is the maximum for my card. Not that I find that disappointing.


Throttling at 65°C is ridiculous to me and nullifies all the praise this card has been receiving in regards to its low thermal output. What's the point of having such low temperatures when at 65°C it throttles on you? How did the stock cooler cards cope when they were substantially hotter than beastly coolers like the Windforce? Even at stock clocks, 970's in SLI with adequate airflow WILL surpass 65°C. Did Gigabyte and Nvidia not anticipate this? What's also extremely frustrating is how the card will not throttle any more after 65°C until it hits 80°C, or so I've heard. If the card can handle 80°C, why the fudge is it throttling at a measly 65°C? That just seems absurd to me, further reinforcing my theory that Nvidia has deliberately inhibited aggressive overclocks in order to sell their more expensive model. Again, this is just a theory. I highly doubt I'll be able to prove it, and frankly I don't know if I want to.


----------



## jjsoviet

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *AngryGoldfish*
> 
> I would definitely test with another PSU to be sure. If a particular batch of 970's was dodgy and you got two from the same batch, it's not unfeasible to have such bad fortune. Either head down to your local Microcenter or use your Dad's one.


I bought the 970s a month or so apart, from different retailers (Newegg and TigerDirect) - so I would think that the ones I bought aren't in the same batch.


----------



## AngryGoldfish

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jjsoviet*
> 
> I bought the 970s a month or so apart, from different retailers (Newegg and TigerDirect) - so I would think that the ones I bought aren't in the same batch.


Yeah, that would be extremely coincidental and unfortunate if you have two faulty cards from two different batches. It's definitely looking like it's something else. Have you tried a fresh install of Windows or anything else? I don't normally suggest reinstalling Windows when there are other tests that can be done, but if it's a driver/software issue, which it could be, it would save you money and time. I find reinstalling Windows to be a pain in the butt, but it's not as bad as it used to be when many used single drives.


----------



## jjsoviet

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *AngryGoldfish*
> 
> Yeah, that would be extremely coincidental and unfortunate if you have two faulty cards from two different batches. It's definitely looking like it's something else. Have you tried a fresh install of Windows or anything else? I don't normally suggest reinstalling Windows when there are other tests that can be done, but if it's a driver/software issue, which it could be, it would save you money and time. I find reinstalling Windows to be a pain in the butt, but it's not as bad as it used to be when many used single drives.


I wouldn't like it but if it's the problem, then what can I do. I'll do the aforementioned mods and PSU change first, then if all else fails I'll probably have to reinstall. Maybe upgrade to 10 if I feel like it.


----------



## aka13

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jjsoviet*
> 
> I wouldn't like it but if it's the problem, then what can I do. I'll do the aforementioned mods and PSU change first, then if all else fails I'll probably have to reinstall. Maybe upgrade to 10 if I feel like it.


Just shrink your partition by 20gb, install a fresh copy of win using the trial period, try it out, and then proceed according to the results. No need to wipe your current OS.


----------



## jjsoviet

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *aka13*
> 
> Just shrink your partition by 20gb, install a fresh copy of win using the trial period, try it out, and then proceed according to the results. No need to wipe your current OS.


I could do that, actually. Got a spare 1TB only used for saving old files so I can definitely get a partition up and running. Thanks!


----------



## aka13

No problem, no one likes to deal with reinstalling OS'es


----------



## AngryGoldfish

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *GrimDoctor*
> 
> FWIW my Strix doesn't throttle until 75ish degrees and doesn't get there in regular use and rarely during bench benching. Only time it's hit those temps and throttled was when I messing with 1620+ clocks.


That's interesting. I would like to try and reach 70°C to see if my card throttles (G1). I could turn off all case fans and leave it running for a few hours and manually set the 970's fans to their minimum, which is incidentally not that much lower than when the card is under load and resting at around 60°C.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Team Grinder*
> 
> I did read all that and left a reply below. A fully loaded Z97 system in SLI is approx 570W and thats overclocked. So unless its a lower quality PSU he shouldn't have issues. So please understand your facts as well. It doesn't sound like a PSU issue anyway. A nice 1500w PSU is an absolute waste of money.


Although the numbers are there, I remember reading a user experiencing issues with his overclock SLI G1 970's and a 650w PSU. I don't think it was validated as being a power supply problem, but it could well have been. This was the user. I haven't seen him post in this thread in a while. He uses a Gold-rated XFX 650w PSU and an i5-4690K.

http://www.overclock.net/u/431343/obyboby

The price difference between the eVGA SuperNova G2 750w and 850w is so small that you may as well go for it. There is also an argument-one that I have yet to fully read into-that says one should aim for the sweet spot that each power supply will inherently have. Pushing a PSU to its max is not recommend, and neither is under-utilizing. A balance in between is ideal. This is my opinion. Again, I've used the eXtreme Power Supply Calculator and found my system would demand around 580W with an i5 Haswell chip overclocked and dual 970's overclocked. The numbers are there, but I don't want to use that as my sole reasoning and logic. I think it's somewhat contradictory to invest so much in a high-end system, pulling no stops... except with the power supply. It's like buying the cheapest motherboard you can find with everything else being the most expensive. Everyone will have different opinions on system building, and that is fine, but I'm entitled to express my opinion, which is that I would not recommend 650 watts for SLI 970's.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jjsoviet*
> 
> I wouldn't like it but if it's the problem, then what can I do. I'll do the aforementioned mods and PSU change first, then if all else fails I'll probably have to reinstall. Maybe upgrade to 10 if I feel like it.


Yeah, try everything else first. Reinstall Windows as a last resort. I hope it works out for you, man.


----------



## OdinValk

does anyone have an opinion or know any difference between the MSI gaming (red) version and the normal (black/blue) version?


----------



## PureBlackFire

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *OdinValk*
> 
> does anyone have an opinion or know any difference between the MSI gaming (red) version and the normal (black/blue) version?


the Gaming version has better cooling and is .3" shorter.


----------



## OdinValk

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *PureBlackFire*
> 
> the Gaming version has better cooling and is .3" shorter.


so would the normal MSI 970 be worth the purchase?


----------



## GiantAssPanda

Anyone have sagging issues with their 970s over here? My MSI cards sag a bit so I decided to use some fishing line to support the GPUs because I was afraid that in the long term it might bend the PCBs of the cards and/or damage the PCI-E slot of the motherboard. I'd like your opinion on this:



So I hooked the line around the heat pipes and attached it to the roof of the case. I was just wondering if it's possible that long term gaming might affect the line since it's attached to the heatpipe (which presumably might get a bit hot), or is it altogether a bad place to hook the line to?

Thanks in advance.


----------



## OdinValk

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *GiantAssPanda*
> 
> Anyone have sagging issues with their 970s over here? My MSI cards sag a bit so I decided to use some fishing line to support the GPUs because I was afraid that in the long term it might bend the PCBs of the cards and/or damage the PCI-E slot of the motherboard. I'd like your opinion on this:
> 
> 
> 
> So I hooked the line around the heat pipes and attached it to the roof of the case. I was just wondering if it's possible that long term gaming might affect the line since it's attached to the heatpipe (which presumably might get a bit hot), or is it altogether a bad place to hook the line to?
> 
> Thanks in advance.


My EVGA sags a little.. as did the MSI 760 I had before... Its just the fact that these cards are so long.. and have little to no support...


----------



## GiantAssPanda

@OdinValk

Yeah. But it makes me nervous that they're just hanging there. I'd like them to have at least some support. For peace of mind if nothing else..


----------



## PureBlackFire

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *OdinValk*
> 
> so would the normal MSI 970 be worth the purchase?


no. I recently learned a lesson about saving 20 bucks on the cheaper variant. get the better made card (TFV). heck, the price difference is $10 in most stores that sell both.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *GiantAssPanda*
> 
> Anyone have sagging issues with their 970s over here? My MSI cards sag a bit so I decided to use some fishing line to support the GPUs because I was afraid that in the long term it might bend the PCBs of the cards and/or damage the PCI-E slot of the motherboard. I'd like your opinion on this:
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> So I hooked the line around the heat pipes and attached it to the roof of the case. I was just wondering if it's possible that long term gaming might affect the line since it's attached to the heatpipe (which presumably might get a bit hot), or is it altogether a bad place to hook the line to?
> 
> Thanks in advance.


mine also sags a tiny bit. the evga ftw I had didn't sag. even my R9 290 Tri-X didn't. could just be the weight of the cooler is not well balanced or supported. every MSI TF card I've had in the past 3 years has sagged a bit. 2 7870 hawks same thing.


----------



## criminal

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *GiantAssPanda*
> 
> @OdinValk
> 
> Yeah. But it makes me nervous that they're just hanging there. I'd like them to have at least some support. For peace of mind if nothing else..


The only time i would worry about it would be if you are moving your computer around a lot. Otherwise, sagging of video cards is quite normal due to their length and I have never heard of any issues from them sagging.


----------



## OdinValk

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *PureBlackFire*
> 
> no. I recently learned a lesson about saving 20 bucks on the cheaper variant. get the better made card (TFV). heck, the price difference is $10 in most stores that sell both.


true.. they don't have in stock anyway.. I'm waiting on confirmation of the gaming edition one... then I have to repack and take the EVGA card back to frys... this other place is a bit of a drive so I have to wait to get an confirmation email


----------



## GiantAssPanda

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *criminal*
> 
> The only time i would worry about it would be if you are moving your computer around a lot. Otherwise, sagging of video cards is quite normal due to their length and I have never heard of any issues from them sagging.


Thanks. Good to know.


----------



## OdinValk

well, looks like I am stuck with the EVGA for now.... should have 30 days for return and all that.. hopefully either frys or microcenter gets more in...


----------



## jlhawn

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *GiantAssPanda*
> 
> Anyone have sagging issues with their 970s over here? My MSI cards sag a bit so I decided to use some fishing line to support the GPUs because I was afraid that in the long term it might bend the PCBs of the cards and/or damage the PCI-E slot of the motherboard. I'd like your opinion on this:
> 
> 
> 
> So I hooked the line around the heat pipes and attached it to the roof of the case. I was just wondering if it's possible that long term gaming might affect the line since it's attached to the heatpipe (which presumably might get a bit hot), or is it altogether a bad place to hook the line to?
> 
> Thanks in advance.


I made my own adjustable support jack back for my GTX 680, small adjustment and now it's under my GTX 970


----------



## Xoriam

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jlhawn*
> 
> I made my own adjustable support jack back for my GTX 680, small adjustment and now it's under my GTX 970


your card didn't come with a backplate?


----------



## DustDevil

My cards sag a little as well but my sli bridge is rigid and keeps them pretty level. I also have a 120mm fan jammed in the front that keeps them in place.


----------



## jonny30bass

Damn. There has been 1250 new comments in this thread since I last visited it lol. How are the latest drivers working for everyone? Also, has anyone been able to get a constant 120 fps in BF4 with a single GTX 970? I can't get BF4 to run at a constant 120 fps with this card. Perhaps I am CPU limited because no matter what settings that I set in game, it won't stay at 120 fps. The max stable frame rate that I can get in BF4 with this card is 100 fps (almost never drops below 100 fps) with the High preset. With the Ultra preset, my frame rate fluctuates between 75 and 110 fps.


----------



## jlhawn

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Xoriam*
> 
> your card didn't come with a backplate?


yes it did but the card sags from the pci-e slot as all my cards have.


----------



## jlhawn

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jonny30bass*
> 
> Damn. There has been 1250 new comments in this thread since I last visited it lol. How are the latest drivers working for everyone? Also, has anyone been able to get a constant 120 fps in BF4 with a single GTX 970? I can't get BF4 to run at a constant 120 fps with this card. Perhaps I am CPU limited because no matter what settings that I set in game, it won't stay at 120 fps. The max stable frame rate that I can get in BF4 with this card is 100 fps (almost never drops below 100 fps) with the High preset. With the Ultra preset, my frame rate fluctuates between 75 and 110 fps.


since you have been gone so long I will repost this for your opinion. it's a mod to unlock the power limit on every gpu from 600 series to 900
http://overclocking.guide/increase-the-nvidia-power-limit-all-cards/


----------



## Xoriam

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jlhawn*
> 
> yes it did but the card sags from the pci-e slot as all my cards have.


Oh ok, I was thinking "I could have swore I saw his card with a backplate before"
Those other 2 pictures you really couldn't see it


----------



## jonny30bass

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jlhawn*
> 
> since you have been gone so long I will repost this for your opinion. it's a mod to unlock the power limit on every gpu from 600 series to 900
> http://overclocking.guide/increase-the-nvidia-power-limit-all-cards/


That's a nice read. I think it explains why there is not much of a gain in power draw unless you increase the PCIe power draw in the vBIOS. With my modded bios, I don't need to do this mod because I don't have any power limit issues. If anyone is interested, this is my final vBIOS: http://www.mediafire.com/download/1xhdqzqbidqry9j/1519.rom This vBIOS is tailored towards my specific card so only use it for reference.


----------



## jlhawn

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Xoriam*
> 
> Oh ok, I was thinking "I could have swore I saw his card with a backplate before"
> Those other 2 pictures you really couldn't see it


yeah I was to far away and low with my camera so it doesn't show.


----------



## jlhawn

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jonny30bass*
> 
> That's a nice read. I think it explains why there is not much of a gain in power draw unless you increase the PCIe power draw in the vBIOS. With my modded bios, I don't need to do this mod because I don't have any power limit issues. If anyone is interested, this is my final vBIOS: http://www.mediafire.com/download/1xhdqzqbidqry9j/1519.rom This vBIOS is tailored towards my specific card so only use it for reference.


I think it's kinda cool how they can come up with things like this.
thanks for the bios I will check it out a little later today.


----------



## UZ7

Here are some update on BIOS for the MSI 970 Gaming, no release notes on the changes. (also can be found in MSI's official forums, maybe later on via updater).
***As always if your card is working fine, you probably dont need it. For those who want to tinker with it or play around with it, flash at your own risk!***











NV316MH.185.zip 136k .zip file


----------



## Comp4k

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *gregg1494*
> 
> What you guys think of the 970 HOF edition? Worth the extra $$ over what's already out? Getting a head ache on all these options. Lol.


Depends on two factors:

1. Are you going to water cool it?
2. Are you willing to pay more for the look of it?

For me, I wanted a card that matched my color scheme so I paid the premium for it. The HOF is supposedly binned to be leakier chips for better overclocking on water/extreme cooling.


----------



## Enzo Who

I don't think I ever read a discussion this long about PSU's. Not even on a PSU review site









I have one question though, how can I check if power usage is limiting my card? I only have the GPU-z TDP usage logs to check. Is it only a problem when you actually hit 100% or does it start throttling at say 95% already? Because so far, no matter what clockspeed or what voltage, I don't think it ever got over 96% TDP usage.


----------



## Xoriam

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Comp4k*
> 
> Depends on two factors:
> 
> 1. Are you going to water cool it?
> 2. Are you willing to pay more for the look of it?
> 
> For me, I wanted a card that matched my color scheme so I paid the premium for it. The HOF is supposedly binned to be leakier chips for better overclocking on water/extreme cooling.


man that is sooooo nice looking!


----------



## AngryGoldfish

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jlhawn*
> 
> since you have been gone so long I will repost this for your opinion. it's a mod to unlock the power limit on every gpu from 600 series to 900
> http://overclocking.guide/increase-the-nvidia-power-limit-all-cards/


I read the article and saved it for future reference. It's really cool! I don't know how the guy figured it out without actually building a card from scratch and understanding everything about it. Those are the kind of guys I trust and we need more of. Easier said than done of course. It ain't easy being an electrical engineer of that kind of calibre.


----------



## jlhawn

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *AngryGoldfish*
> 
> I read the article and saved it for future reference. It's really cool! I don't know how the guy figured it out without actually building a card from scratch and understanding everything about it. Those are the kind of guys I trust and we need more of. Easier said than done of course. It ain't easy being an electrical engineer of that kind of calibre.


I think I'm going to try it on my GTX 680 that's sitting in it's box before I try it on my 970.
although it looks easy so it shouldn't be a problem.
I have worked on small pcb's before, my Ford truck for instance has a overhead console with a digital temp and compass that stopped
working on me, Ford wanted $450 for a new one so I removed it from my truck and tore it down to the pcb and found one
diode or resistor, not sure what it was but one end had come off of it's solder to the pcb, so I had some very fine solder
and soldered it back on put it back together installed it in my truck turned the key on and boom it works. been working great for
7 months now and all it cost was about an hour of my time.


----------



## error-id10t

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *AngryGoldfish*
> 
> Throttling at 65°C is ridiculous to me and nullifies all the praise this card has been receiving in regards to its low thermal output. What's the point of having such low temperatures when at 65°C it throttles on you? How did the stock cooler cards cope when they were substantially hotter than beastly coolers like the Windforce? Even at stock clocks, 970's in SLI with adequate airflow WILL surpass 65°C. Did Gigabyte and Nvidia not anticipate this? What's also extremely frustrating is how the card will not throttle any more after 65°C until it hits 80°C, or so I've heard. If the card can handle 80°C, why the fudge is it throttling at a measly 65°C? That just seems absurd to me, further reinforcing my theory that Nvidia has deliberately inhibited aggressive overclocks in order to sell their more expensive model. Again, this is just a theory. I highly doubt I'll be able to prove it, and frankly I don't know if I want to.


Agree it's odd.

For me the behaviour is, drop the clocks by 13MHz and volts by a notch at 65 degrees. It doesn't matter what clocks I run, it may be at stock or 1506 or whatever, it's only by that one clock rate - you'd imagine it would drop it by more the higher the clocks are to cope with it better, but nope. Also, I don't know when the second throttle occurs as I tried to find it and nothing happened up to 83 degrees.


----------



## AngryGoldfish

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jlhawn*
> 
> I think I'm going to try it on my GTX 680 that's sitting in it's box before I try it on my 970.
> although it looks easy so it shouldn't be a problem.
> I have worked on small pcb's before, my Ford truck for instance has a overhead console with a digital temp and compass that stopped
> working on me, Ford wanted $450 for a new one so I removed it from my truck and tore it down to the pcb and found one
> diode or resistor, not sure what it was but one end had come off of it's solder to the pcb, so I had some very fine solder
> and soldered it back on put it back together installed it in my truck turned the key on and boom it works. been working great for
> 7 months now and all it cost was about an hour of my time.


It's amazing how many businesses would have to rethink how they make their money if people knew how simple so many fixes were.

My TV broke the other day. The sound console wasn't working properly and made the television inaudible. I took it apart, cleaned the PCB (fortunately it was a separate unit) and put it back together. Done. Before I got this type of thing I would have just bought a new one. I saved €400 by getting off my arse and picking up a screwdriver.


----------



## AngryGoldfish

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *error-id10t*
> 
> Agree it's odd.
> 
> For me the behaviour is, drop the clocks by 13MHz and volts by a notch at 65 degrees. It doesn't matter what clocks I run, it may be at stock or 1506 or whatever, it's only by that one clock rate - you'd imagine it would drop it by more the higher the clocks are to cope with it better, but nope. Also, I don't know when the second throttle occurs as I tried to find it and nothing happened up to 83 degrees.


Then the throttling is obviously not for safety and for better longevity of the chip. If it can reach 83°C without further throttling, why is 65°C too much? I've already asked this, so sorry for ranting. It's just disappointing.


----------



## Xoriam

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *AngryGoldfish*
> 
> Then the throttling is obviously not for safety and for better longevity of the chip. If it can reach 83°C without further throttling, why is 65°C too much? I've already asked this, so sorry for ranting. It's just disappointing.


Speaking of this, my card wasn't doing the 13mhz drop at 65c like everyone was reporting.
Untill yesterday, after i used Kboost then disabled it, it broke my drivers my clocks wouldnt come down off of initial 3d clock and i had to reinstall.them.

Now all of a sudden i'm getting that 13mhz drop at 65c?









you can bios mod this out though btw by making the last few voltage settings on the voltage tab the same.


----------



## LordCrash88

Hey guys,

I own a Zotac 970 AMP! Omega card since late November. I overclocked the card a bit.

That's my GPUZ profile: http://www.techpowerup.com/gpuz/details.php?id=hhu5x


----------



## wes1099

I have never OD'd a GPU before, but it sounds fun. I will figure it out next time I have some free time and see if my 970 G1 gaming OC's as well as it claims to.


----------



## jlhawn

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *LordCrash88*
> 
> Hey guys,
> 
> I own a Zotac 970 AMP! Omega card since late November. I overclocked the card a bit.
> 
> That's my GPUZ profile: http://www.techpowerup.com/gpuz/details.php?id=hhu5x


if you like you can go to page 1 of this thread and join the 970 club.


----------



## LordCrash88

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jlhawn*
> 
> if you like you can go to page 1 of this thread and join the 970 club.


How can I do that? Sorry, I'm new here.

Edit: Ah, found the form, thanks.


----------



## cooperb21

Can someone tell me the difference in these cards?

http://www.directcanada.com/products/?sku=11831102012&vpn=GV-N970WF3OC-4GD&manufacture=GIGABYTE

http://www.directcanada.com/products/?sku=11831102011&vpn=GV-N970G1%20GAMING-4GD&manufacture=GIGABYTE

Does g1 actually oc or be any better or is it just back plate?


----------



## jlhawn

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *LordCrash88*
> 
> How can I do that? Sorry, I'm new here.
> 
> Edit: Ah, found the form, thanks.


no problem, I should have been more informative.


----------



## jlhawn

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *cooperb21*
> 
> Can someone tell me the difference in these cards?
> 
> http://www.directcanada.com/products/?sku=11831102012&vpn=GV-N970WF3OC-4GD&manufacture=GIGABYTE
> 
> http://www.directcanada.com/products/?sku=11831102011&vpn=GV-N970G1%20GAMING-4GD&manufacture=GIGABYTE
> 
> With g1 actually oc or be any better or is it just back plate?


the G1 Gaming has a back plate, a 4 heatpipe cooler, a metal fan shroud, windforce logo lights up, has a higher overclock.

here are pics that show the cooler and fan shroud difference.


----------



## cooperb21

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jlhawn*
> 
> the G1 Gaming has a back plate, a 4 heatpipe cooler, a metal fan shroud, windforce logo lights up, has a higher overclock.
> 
> here are pics that show the cooler and fan shroud difference.


Worth it then if ill have gpu for a few years?

Also im not sure if site im buying from comes with free games from Nvidia i put gpu in cart and says nothing about it.

But the card is 10$ cheaper than newegg.ca and has free shipping not sure if i would even play any of free ones.

Newegg comes to 480$, Direct Canada 468$.


----------



## jlhawn

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *cooperb21*
> 
> Worth it then if ill have gpu for a few years?


yep it's the one I bought, had since Oct 6 and not one problem.
overclocks like no other gpu I have had, and max temp is 68c.

mine


----------



## Xoriam

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jlhawn*
> 
> the G1 Gaming has a back plate, a 4 heatpipe cooler, a metal fan shroud, windforce logo lights up, has a higher overclock.
> 
> here are pics that show the cooler and fan shroud difference.
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


I remember the day I got my G1 Gaming and pulled it out of the box, I was like "THEY SENT ME THE BATMOBILE!"


----------



## epic1337

wait, do they even get that hot to warrant such massive Heatsinks?
i mean originally 145W TDP its almost half of the older GPUs, although the smaller die-size makes taking off heat problematic.


----------



## cooperb21

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jlhawn*
> 
> yep it's the one I bought, had since Oct 6 and not one problem.
> overclocks like no other gpu I have had, and max temp is 68c.
> 
> mine


Also im wondering how the G1 would do in case with poor cooling. I only have intel stock cpu cooler and only one exhaust and one front intake fan.

Some people said that custom coolers are better with cases that have alot of good cooling and might actually do worse than reference since it will push all hot air into the case and will sit there if you dont have good cooling.


----------



## Xoriam

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *epic1337*
> 
> wait, do they even get that hot to warrant such massive Heatsinks?
> i mean originally 145W TDP its almost half of the older GPUs, although the smaller die-size makes taking off heat problematic.


Heres the stock bios if you want to have a look.

GM204.zip 137k .zip file


----------



## OdinValk

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *epic1337*
> 
> wait, do they even get that hot to warrant such massive Heatsinks?
> i mean originally 145W TDP its almost half of the older GPUs, although the smaller die-size makes taking off heat problematic.


I have the EVGA acx 2.0 ... Temp hasn't broken 60deg C


----------



## jlhawn

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Xoriam*
> 
> [/SPOILER]
> I remember the day I got my G1 Gaming and pulled it out of the box, I was like "THEY SENT ME THE BATMOBILE!"


yes sir !!







me too. I was even impressed with the box it came, all my other gpu's were cardboard boxes almost as thin as writing paper and a cheesy plastic
graphics card holder and no protective foam of any kind. the G1 Gaming is packed very nice.


----------



## Xoriam

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *OdinValk*
> 
> I have the EVGA acx 2.0 ... Temp hasn't broken 60deg C


That card has a WAYYYY lower stock TDP than the G1 Gaming. (I own one aswell







)
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jlhawn*
> 
> yes sir !!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> me too. I was even impressed with the box it came, all my other gpu's were cardboard boxes almost as thin as writing paper and a cheesy plastic
> graphics card holder and no protective foam of any kind. the G1 Gaming is packed very nice.


Waiting for my 2nd one to get here now









That will put me on 3 GTX 970s
2 Gigabyte G1 gaming
and a EVGA ACX2.0


----------



## jlhawn

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *cooperb21*
> 
> Also im wondering how the G1 would do in case with poor cooling. I only have intel stock cpu cooler and only one exhaust and one front intake fan.
> 
> Some people said that custom coolers are better with cases that have alot of good cooling and might actually do worse than reference since it will push all hot air into the case and will sit there if you dont have good cooling.


this is my first custom cooler gpu and I thought it would bake my cpu as my cpu cooler is a downdraft and some of my gpu's
heat rises up into my cpu cooler but my cpu temps didn't rise even 1c.


----------



## cooperb21

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jlhawn*
> 
> this is my first custom cooler gpu and I thought it would bake my cpu as my cpu cooler is a downdraft and some of my gpu's
> heat rises up into my cpu cooler but my cpu temps didn't rise even 1c.


Ok thanks i guess if it does cause a problem i could always ether upgrade cpu cooler and add 2 more fans.


----------



## Xoriam

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *cooperb21*
> 
> Ok thanks i guess if it does cause a problem i could always ether upgrade cpu cooler and add 2 more fans.


Case fans are rather cheap, even for good quality ones. So not too much to worry about there.


----------



## cooperb21

What i find kinda crazy is how expensive parts are in Canada i just did price check would it be cheaper to import my gpu or buy it from here?

Cheapest Gigabyte 970 G1 468.93$ total with taxes and free shipping.

Importing from Amazon.com $418.00 total

Its actually cheaper for me to pay $48.24 in import fees and shipping than taxes on gpu here.

Taxes for gpu are HST(13%) HST(13%) $53.95 and i even take free shipping still save 50$ buying from states.

So im saving 50$.

I think im going to build my next gaming pc with parts from amazon.com they seem be only site that wills hip to Canada and it still ends up cheaper on most parts. Newegg.com wont ship to Canada which sucks.

The only down side 7-12 days shipping. Where if i got it in Canada it would be 1-2 days.


----------



## mAnBrEaTh

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *UZ7*
> 
> Here are some update on BIOS for the MSI 970 Gaming, no release notes on the changes. (also can be found in MSI's official forums, maybe later on via updater).
> ***As always if your card is working fine, you probably dont need it. For those who want to tinker with it or play around with it, flash at your own risk!***
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> NV316MH.185.zip 136k .zip file


This bios for cards with Samsung memory or Hynix?


----------



## UZ7

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mAnBrEaTh*
> 
> This bios for cards with Samsung memory or Hynix?


Pretty sure it'll work for both, so if you've had 125, 126, 180, 182 (fan fix), 184 then 185 should be universal as well. I know Golden Edition came with 1F2 and 1F3 was the update but they came in Hynix on first batch and the BIOS works for Hynix variant boards but not 100% sure on Samsung.

You can also download it from their official forums if you'd like: https://forum-en.msi.com/index.php?topic=252150.msg1449187#msg1449187

It lines up with 09S / 03S / 010 S/N but there are new batches always being pushed out particularly 050B which has the previous latest .184... kinda confusing when they had the variant with a different fan have version .191









Anyways for the most part the _*Gaming Edition BIOS should work fine with Gaming Edition variant*_. Golden Edition BIOS will also work if you have Hynix ram but thats preference (heard someone say didn't work on their Samsung ram version but not 100% if they used the latest utility or not) and also may/may not affect warranty purposes if they check for BIOS modification on specific boards (not sure if they care).

There wasnt any release notes for these (like many BIOS revisions) so its not like the previous .182 (fan fix) or previous windows 8 fast boot fixes. These are dated 12/25/14 (via MBT) so they are recent.
 








If you're not 100% sure and you don't want to test, either you can try lining it up with the BIOS S/N in their fan fix page to see if you're on the right bracket, or simply register and post on their forums and they'll let you know. https://forum-en.msi.com/index.php?topic=184740.0


----------



## wkahwkah

185 bios work for both Sammy and Hynix memory.
I have 03S sammy and 09S Hynix memory(maybe other way?), just flashed with modded 185 bios
rock solid at 1519hz + 4001hz memory at 1.218v
though.. I don't know what was changed, same voltage/clock value as 182/184.
Valley benchmark score is almost exactly same as 184 bios

Also, I did flashed both cards with 1F2 golden edition bios before it worked even on sammy memory. Didn't try on 1F3 bios though.


----------



## mAnBrEaTh

Thank you going to make a few adjustments via MBT an flash


----------



## hertz9753

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *cooperb21*
> 
> What i find kinda crazy is how expensive parts are in Canada i just did price check would it be cheaper to import my gpu or buy it from here?
> 
> Cheapest Gigabyte 970 G1 468.93$ total with taxes and free shipping.
> 
> Importing from Amazon.com $418.00 total
> 
> Its actually cheaper for me to pay $48.24 in import fees and shipping than taxes on gpu here.
> 
> Taxes for gpu are HST(13%) HST(13%) $53.95 and i even take free shipping still save 50$ buying from states.
> 
> So im saving 50$.
> 
> I think im going to build my next gaming pc with parts from amazon.com they seem be only site that wills hip to Canada and it still ends up cheaper on most parts. Newegg.com wont ship to Canada which sucks.
> 
> The only down side 7-12 days shipping. Where if i got it in Canada it would be 1-2 days.


http://www.newegg.ca/Product/ProductList.aspx?Submit=ENE&DEPA=0&Order=BESTMATCH&Description=gtx+970&N=100006520&isNodeId=1


----------



## cooperb21

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *hertz9753*
> 
> http://www.newegg.ca/Product/ProductList.aspx?Submit=ENE&DEPA=0&Order=BESTMATCH&Description=gtx+970&N=100006520&isNodeId=1


Grand Total: $480.23


----------



## cooperb21

I think im just going to go with EVGA GeForce GTX 970 Superclocked or ASUS STRIX-GTX970. I looked at some reviews and videos on youtube and some people just said if you find any of these cards just get the cheaper one evga, asus and gigabyte are all close enough it will be 2-3fps difference.


----------



## xgunnas

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *cooperb21*
> 
> I think im just going to go with EVGA GeForce GTX 970 Superclocked or ASUS STRIX-GTX970. I looked at some reviews and videos on youtube and some people just said if you find any of these cards just get the cheaper one evga, asus and gigabyte are all close enough it will be 2-3fps difference.


if you do end up getting evga, only get the new 970 ssc (3975), check for it on their site the rest of the models are bad (barely 150w tdp). if you plan on doing voltage mods, don't get the asus, otherwise it's fine.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Enzo Who*
> 
> I don't think I ever read a discussion this long about PSU's. Not even on a PSU review site
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I have one question though, how can I check if power usage is limiting my card? I only have the GPU-z TDP usage logs to check. Is it only a problem when you actually hit 100% or does it start throttling at say 95% already? Because so far, no matter what clockspeed or what voltage, I don't think it ever got over 96% TDP usage.


it's actually pretty normal, i used to crunch numbers and get the cheapest cpu until one (antec something, the one with the yellow markings) degraded about 12-14months into usage, now i just get 750 for single card and 850+ for 2 cards. Assuming nothing on the PCB is limiting the speed, the card should not throttle itself unless u hit the temp or power limit. OCing your vram speed right to the wall could also cause the core clock to throttle (that's why i leave my ram at 1925 instead of its 1950 max).
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Xoriam*
> 
> Speaking of this, my card wasn't doing the 13mhz drop at 65c like everyone was reporting.
> Untill yesterday, after i used Kboost then disabled it, it broke my drivers my clocks wouldnt come down off of initial 3d clock and i had to reinstall.them.
> 
> Now all of a sudden i'm getting that 13mhz drop at 65c?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> you can bios mod this out though btw by making the last few voltage settings on the voltage tab the same.


i've had the 13mhz drop happen when i oc right to the edge of the core wall, it was 1583 for me before i flashed my bios, at 1587 it started doing the 13mhz drop therefore i just left it at 1570.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jlhawn*
> 
> I think it's kinda cool how they can come up with things like this.
> thanks for the bios I will check it out a little later today.


here's the bios for the G1, 300w tdp, 1.1v minimum just in case, 25w idle (up to 15), voltages from bin 70-74 goes from 1.27 to 1.35v accounting for different max voltages on cards.
Power table is copied from nolimit bios by zoson over at the bios thread. I'm the only one I know that can't get 1.312v on my card, instead my card only does 1.3v flat. It won't read the clocks with 1.312 no matter what.

http://www.filedropper.com/1645g11

it's made for my specific card. boost table will need to be change for other cards and as always, tinker with bios at your own risk. Hope it helps.


----------



## xgunnas

double post


----------



## cooperb21

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *xgunnas*
> 
> if you do end up getting evga, only get the new 970 ssc (3975), check for it on their site the rest of the models are bad (barely 150w tdp). if you plan on doing voltage mods, don't get the asus, otherwise it's fine.
> it's actually pretty normal, i used to crunch numbers and get the cheapest cpu until one (antec something, the one with the yellow markings) degraded about 12-14months into usage, now i just get 750 for single card and 850+ for 2 cards. Assuming nothing on the PCB is limiting the speed, the card should not throttle itself unless u hit the temp or power limit. OCing your vram speed right to the wall could also cause the core clock to throttle (that's why i leave my ram at 1925 instead of its 1950 max).
> i've had the 13mhz drop happen when i oc right to the edge of the core wall, it was 1583 for me before i flashed my bios, at 1587 it started doing the 13mhz drop therefore i just left it at 1570.
> here's the bios for the G1, 300w tdp, 1.1v minimum just in case, 25w idle (up to 15), voltages from bin 70-74 goes from 1.27 to 1.35v accounting for different max voltages on cards.
> Power table is copied from nolimit bios by zoson over at the bios thread. I'm the only one I know that can't get 1.312v on my card, instead my card only does 1.3v flat. It won't read the clocks with 1.312 no matter what.
> 
> http://www.filedropper.com/1645g11
> 
> it's made for my specific card. boost table will need to be change for other cards and as always, tinker with bios at your own risk. Hope it helps.


This good or bad one?

http://www.amazon.com/EVGA-GeForce-Superclocked-Graphics-04G-P4-2974-KR/dp/B00NVODXR4/ref=sr_1_2?s=pc&ie=UTF8&qid=1420525900&sr=1-2&keywords=gtx+970


----------



## xgunnas

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *cooperb21*
> 
> This good or bad one?
> 
> http://www.amazon.com/EVGA-GeForce-Superclocked-Graphics-04G-P4-2974-KR/dp/B00NVODXR4/ref=sr_1_2?s=pc&ie=UTF8&qid=1420525900&sr=1-2&keywords=gtx+970


that's the 2974 sc, you want this one, the 3975

http://www.evga.com/Products/Product.aspx?pn=04G-P4-3975-KR

they made it the same price as the older cards so peeps can step-up to it i'm guessing, so there's little reason to get any of the older models.


----------



## cooperb21

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *xgunnas*
> 
> that's the 2974 sc, you want this one, the 3975
> 
> http://www.evga.com/Products/Product.aspx?pn=04G-P4-3975-KR
> 
> they made it the same price as the older cards so peeps can step-up to it i'm guessing, so there's little reason to get any of the older models.


Everyone i went said pre-order its not out till jan 10?


----------



## hertz9753

I have 2 of the old crappy EVGA 970 SC's and 1 SSC. Running [email protected] in that pic, all at 1392 and stock bios.


----------



## cooperb21

Ill just get Gigabyte then the new EVGA SC is same price anyway.


----------



## hertz9753

There is nothing wrong with with my EVGA cards. They run 24/7 and are linked to the oc that the SSC chose for my rig.


----------



## Enzo Who

I found some stutter in Heaven and decided to check if it was caused by something GPU-related. When it gets dark in Heaven, can't say which scene, framerate drops to 19.9 fps when normally it doesn't go below 30. This always happend at the same scene. Now upon further inspection I found something interesting. Note that KBoost is enabled so voltage should be constant as well as clockspeed. (Blue = MHz, Orange = Volts) In the beginning of the graph I was still playing with PrecisionX











Now I don't know if this is what causes the framerate drop but I don't really care. The GPU is not supposed to do this with KBoost on and this could be whats causes instability. 1600MHz on the core was stable in Firestrike but Heaven crashed at that speed. I now set the voltage at +50mV and noticed that clockspeed rose with this as well. Even though I knew this I never really gave it any attention so when upping the voltage for a certain clockspeed I always forgot to lower the clockspeed offsets. No wonder adding voltage didn't help.









I'm now running Heaven stable at 1600MHz with +50mV but what is that drop in speed and voltage for?

During the drop, GPU temp drops from 63°C to 61 in 4 seconds. To get back to 63°C when clockspeed and voltage restores. As for the TDP usage, that never exceeds 90. I don't think I even see anything above 85% in all those numbers.


----------



## Switchkill

my 970 just went to rma,due to issues








zotac just keeps on digging


----------



## Switchkill

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Enzo Who*
> 
> I found some stutter in Heaven and decided to check if it was caused by something GPU-related. When it gets dark in Heaven, can't say which scene, framerate drops to 19.9 fps when normally it doesn't go below 30. This always happend at the same scene. Now upon further inspection I found something interesting. Note that KBoost is enabled so voltage should be constant as well as clockspeed. (Blue = MHz, Orange = Volts) In the beginning of the graph I was still playing with PrecisionX
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Now I don't know if this is what causes the framerate drop but I don't really care. The GPU is not supposed to do this with KBoost on and this could be whats causes instability. 1600MHz on the core was stable in Firestrike but Heaven crashed at that speed. I now set the voltage at +50mV and noticed that clockspeed rose with this as well. Even though I knew this I never really gave it any attention so when upping the voltage for a certain clockspeed I always forgot to lower the clockspeed offsets. No wonder adding voltage didn't help.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I'm now running Heaven stable at 1600MHz with +50mV but what is that drop in speed and voltage for?
> 
> During the drop, GPU temp drops from 63°C to 61 in 4 seconds. To get back to 63°C when clockspeed and voltage restores. As for the TDP usage, that never exceeds 90. I don't think I even see anything above 85% in all those numbers.


same issue here....... fps just drops at that scene


----------



## Enzo Who

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *69lover*
> 
> same issue here....... fps just drops at that scene


But still, doesn't explain the drop in speed and voltages. I assume this drop has nothing to do with Heaven as I even highly doubt they occur at the same time. I just noticed this because I was trying to explain the fps drop. This card has been very mysterious from the beginning









I'll run some extra Heaven loops and check the logs again. Fingers crossed.

Edit: (3 loops without a drop, anomaly?)


----------



## Switchkill

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Enzo Who*
> 
> But still, doesn't explain the drop in speed and voltages. I assume this drop has nothing to do with Heaven as I even highly doubt they occur at the same time. I just noticed this because I was trying to explain the fps drop. This card has been very mysterious from the beginning
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I'll run some extra Heaven loops and check the logs again. Fingers crossed.
> 
> Edit: (3 loops without a drop, anomaly?)


i guess its due to the vox illumination driver bug nothing else..... something is conflicting in heaven with vox illumination at this moment i cant run tests since my gpu is sent for rma,but before i have tired this and even after numerous loops the problem would still persist


----------



## epic1337

its the bios most likely, if someone could fully disable Nvidia's version of powerplay then all will be happy.
the cause of this is undoubtedly too aggressive power savings nailed into maxwell, Nvidia thought swinging to lowest clocks at the slightest light load is a good idea.

PS: intel processors are also having this form of issue too, with speedstep and turbo features.


----------



## Mandeep Singh

a quick question, i noticed that i have so many resolution in options even in game too, upto 1600p,
is that because of Gtx 970 Feature?


----------



## Enzo Who

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mandeep Singh*
> 
> a quick question, i noticed that i have so many resolution in options even in game too, upto 1600p,
> is that because of Gtx 970 Feature?


If the maximum resolution you can choose is the max of your monitor as well you should be good. Higher resolutions available probably indicate some driver issue. Atleast, that's the way I always experienced in with my previous card, which was an AMD 5850 though.


----------



## Mandeep Singh

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Enzo Who*
> 
> If the maximum resolution you can choose is the max of your monitor as well you should be good. Higher resolutions available probably indicate some driver issue. Atleast, that's the way I always experienced in with my previous card, which was an AMD 5850 though.


Thanks for reply,
my monitors default is 1600x900 20inch, but ican able to apply1080p, i dont know its because of 9 series feature?


----------



## Enzo Who

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mandeep Singh*
> 
> Thanks for reply,
> my monitors default is 1600x900 20inch, but ican able to apply1080p, i dont know its because of 9 series feature?


Which game are you playing? In all games I play the maximum resolution I can select is 2048x1152 which is the default resolution of my Samsung 2343BW. Normally, I think, you can't select resolutions higher than your monitors' but I could be totally wrong. Try installing/re-installing your driver and check if performance is what it should be and if everything is normal then I wouldn't worry.

Can you also select a higher resolution in windows desktop? Because I'm fairly certain it's impossible in windows to select a higher resolution though.


----------



## Mandeep Singh

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Enzo Who*
> 
> Which game are you playing? In all games I play the maximum resolution I can select is 2048x1152 which is the default resolution of my Samsung 2343BW. Normally, I think, you can't select resolutions higher than your monitors' but I could be totally wrong. Try installing/re-installing your driver and check if performance is what it should be and if everything is normal then I wouldn't worry.
> 
> Can you also select a higher resolution in windows desktop? Because I'm fairly certain it's impossible in windows to select a higher resolution though.


im able to select 1080p.at 1600x900 screen i dont know why but its even running fine, in assassin creed unity im getting 50 - 52 fps average min 45
with all ultra maximum, antialiasing to txaa.
is that normal>? i mean card is working fine?


----------



## epic1337

have you enabled DSR in Nvidia control panel? because DSR unlocks high resolution sampling.


----------



## Mandeep Singh

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *epic1337*
> 
> have you enabled DSR in Nvidia control panel? because DSR unlocks high resolution sampling.


its new window with new driver installation, is it enabled by default? you can also be right, i will check control panel, once i left office








thanks for help anyway.


----------



## Enzo Who

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *epic1337*
> 
> have you enabled DSR in Nvidia control panel? because DSR unlocks high resolution sampling.


Oh, is this why everyone is able to test his/her card at 4K resolution? If so, I thought it was weird there were so many people playing on a 4K screen when saying their cards could handle the resolution fine.


----------



## OdinValk

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Enzo Who*
> 
> Oh, is this why everyone is able to test his/her card at 4K resolution? If so, I thought it was weird there were so many people playing on a 4K screen when saying their cards could handle the resolution fine.


yea I was playing with DSR the other night.. and noticed the new resolution setting available... sidenote.. I was finally able to get stable overclocks by using KBoost... but I'm still getting throttling due to voltages.. even with target raised to 110%.. it throttles back from 1500MHz to 1412MHz...

and can anyone tell me why.. that when I want to enable/disable KBoost.. I have to shut off stuff like chrome and corsair link?


----------



## Last-Rights

I am having a problem with my card where while running heaven my GPU load will drop from 99% solid down to 81%.... why? without any overclocks... im using a MSI GOLDEN GTX 970 running stock clocks 110% power limit and it keeps dropping GPU load how can i fix this?


----------



## OdinValk

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Last-Rights*
> 
> I am having a problem with my card where while running heaven my GPU load will drop from 99% solid down to 81%.... why? without any overclocks... im using a MSI GOLDEN GTX 970 running stock clocks 110% power limit and it keeps dropping GPU load how can i fix this?


I'm still waiting on an answer to this lol.. mine does the same.. both with and without OC..


----------



## Fly2thesky

*Monster Hunter Online Benchmark*
MSI 970 gtx SLI i7 4790k @4.6ghz




1080p60fps on youtube

btw OdinValk + Last-Rights : whats your temps guys when it does this ?


----------



## Hequaqua

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Last-Rights*
> 
> I am having a problem with my card where while running heaven my GPU load will drop from 99% solid down to 81%.... why? without any overclocks... im using a MSI GOLDEN GTX 970 running stock clocks 110% power limit and it keeps dropping GPU load how can i fix this?


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *OdinValk*
> 
> I'm still waiting on an answer to this lol.. mine does the same.. both with and without OC..


Does it go back up or does it stay @81%?

One thing to check....in your 3d Settings, make sure Power Management Mode is set to Max Performance.


----------



## OdinValk

My temp never gets above 60C and my power management is set that way


----------



## Hequaqua

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *OdinValk*
> 
> My temp never gets above 60C and my power management is set that way


Ok...just thought I would throw that out there. It's been a while since I ran Heaven. I don't think I have it installed. Does it seem to affect your score? Have your compared your score(s) with anyone else.

I will install it and see if my card does the same thing.


----------



## Xoriam

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Fly2thesky*
> 
> *Monster Hunter Online Benchmark*
> MSI 970 gtx SLI i7 4790k @4.6ghz
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 1080p60fps on youtube
> 
> btw OdinValk + Last-Rights : whats your temps guys when it does this ?


Where can I get Monster hunter online benchmark????


----------



## Fly2thesky

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Xoriam*
> 
> Where can I get Monster hunter online benchmark????


http://mho.qq.com/cp/a20141201benchmark/en/index.htm

You are welcome


----------



## Xoriam

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Fly2thesky*
> 
> http://mho.qq.com/cp/a20141201benchmark/en/index.htm
> 
> You are welcome


Awesome! thanks.

Has there been any news on western release? or still China only?


----------



## Fly2thesky

As far I know, nothing planned yet for the Europe... I dont know about USA...

But well the benchmark is in english at least... should be a lead... a start... a hint to something...


----------



## Hequaqua

OK, I did see the GPU load drop, but it was normally when switching scenes. Here are a couple of screen shots:




I forgot to set my memory clock. LOL I was using my CPU/GPU for [email protected] It doen's use my Memory OC on the GPU when folding, just the core.


----------



## Xoriam

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Hequaqua*
> 
> OK, I did see the GPU load drop, but it was normally when switching scenes. Here are a couple of screen shots:
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I forgot to set my memory clock. LOL I was using my CPU/GPU for [email protected] It doen's use my Memory OC on the GPU when folding, just the core.


just a tip.

always cycle through the first few seconds of each scene in unigine benchmarks before starting the actual bench. it will make that min 8fps go away.


----------



## Hequaqua

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Xoriam*
> 
> just a tip.
> 
> always cycle through the first few seconds of each scene in unigine benchmarks before starting the actual bench. it will make that min 8fps go away.


Yea, I was trying to start GPU-Z at the same time......lol

Settings:
Core 1566mhz
Memory 8060mhz

Here is a better run:


----------



## Last-Rights

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *OdinValk*
> 
> I'm still waiting on an answer to this lol.. mine does the same.. both with and without OC..


my temps when this happens are around 63c when my fans are on auto


----------



## Enzo Who

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *OdinValk*
> 
> and can anyone tell me why.. that when I want to enable/disable KBoost.. I have to shut off stuff like chrome and corsair link?


KBoost disables and re-enables the graphics driver so I assume every 3D application needs to close because else it would crash? Just guessing though.

I have now been running numerous Heaven runs with core clock @ 1600MHz and memory @ 7000MHz and it doesn't seem to crash. However, I've read that Heaven is not perfect to guarantee stability but gaming is. I refuse to use OCCT and Furmark for anything else but checking maximum temperatures when a waterblock is installed because I don't think it's healthy for the card. That said, do you guys also use games to test stability or is there anything else/better to check stability. Something I can run for a few hours without actually having to be there? Second, when do you consider an overclock "stable".

Sooooo many questions...


----------



## zorphon

So I flashed a modified BIOS with slightly higher voltage limits and higher TDP limits on my Zotac 970. Got my best score in Fire Strike to date.

On 1.2v I got my card up to 1503 core / 7711 memory. So 1500 / 7700 pretty much.









http://www.3dmark.com/fs/3706273



Pretty happy with this result.

*EDIT* As a side note, do I just move my original BIOS back to the nvflash folder and re-flash with the same 'nvflash -6 bios.rom' command? Or do I just do 'nvflash bios.rom', with "bios.rom" being my original stock BIOS?


----------



## Enzo Who

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Hequaqua*
> 
> Yea, I was trying to start GPU-Z at the same time......lol
> 
> Settings:
> Core 1566mhz
> Memory 8060mhz
> 
> Here is a better run:


Wow, overclocking that memory does more for you than overclocking my core from stock to 1600MHz does for me. I'm guessing you have Samsung memory instead of the ****ty Hynix memory I'm running. Samsung memory really would have made my card perfect.

Also, what about VRM temps, is that something I should worry about when overclocking past 1600 MHz or am I fine with the backplate. I know VRM temps were very worrying on my HD5850 when overclocked. They'd run at 105-110°C when clocked at 1GHz. Not something I like.


----------



## AngryGoldfish

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Enzo Who*
> 
> KBoost disables and re-enables the graphics driver so I assume every 3D application needs to close because else it would crash? Just guessing though.
> 
> I have now been running numerous Heaven runs with core clock @ 1600MHz and memory @ 7000MHz and it doesn't seem to crash. However, I've read that Heaven is not perfect to guarantee stability but gaming is. I refuse to use OCCT and Furmark for anything else but checking maximum temperatures when a waterblock is installed because I don't think it's healthy for the card. That said, do you guys also use games to test stability or is there anything else/better to check stability. Something I can run for a few hours without actually having to be there? Second, when do you consider an overclock "stable".
> 
> Sooooo many questions...


Valley was a better test for my personal overclock. Which is not at its max yet, but I have game/bench stable 1550/7700. Heaven ran fine, but Valley did not at higher memory overclocks. I had to notch things down when I started work on Valley. I also have Hynix memory.


----------



## Hequaqua

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Enzo Who*
> 
> Wow, overclocking that memory does more for you than overclocking my core from stock to 1600MHz does for me. I'm guessing you have Samsung memory instead of the ****ty Hynix memory I'm running. Samsung memory really would have made my card perfect.
> 
> Also, what about VRM temps, is that something I should worry about when overclocking past 1600 MHz or am I fine with the backplate. I know VRM temps were very worrying on my HD5850 when overclocked. They'd run at 105-110°C when clocked at 1GHz. Not something I like.


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *AngryGoldfish*
> 
> Valley was a better test for my personal overclock. Which is not at its max yet, but I have game/bench stable 1550/7700. Heaven ran fine, but Valley did not at higher memory overclocks. I had to notch things down when I started work on Valley. I also have Hynix memory.


My card has Samsung memory. I have no problem benchmarking/gaming at 8000mhz. I am game stable at 1543mhz, and my memory at 8000mhz. Valley it seems is harder on my setting than Heaven was.


----------



## Last-Rights

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Hequaqua*
> 
> Yea, I was trying to start GPU-Z at the same time......lol
> 
> Settings:
> Core 1566mhz
> Memory 8060mhz
> 
> Here is a better run:


jesus dude.... my card gets 1565 over and over can't get a inch more hynix ram screwed me over.


----------



## Xoriam

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Last-Rights*
> 
> jesus dude.... my card gets 1565 over and over can't get a inch more hynix ram screwed me over.


same problem... damn hynix....
atleast we're only really effected on unigine scores. everything else is about the same.


----------



## zorphon

Did anybody see my question above? To flash the stock bios back do I just do "nvflash -6 bios.rom" (bios being name of the stock bios), do I need the -6, or should I just flash it exact same way (with the -6) as I did to flash the modified one?

Also, yea the best I got was 1550 on Heaven. I can push my card a bit further, but I believe I have been slapped by Hynix as well on that front, haha.


----------



## Gobigorgohome

Which GTX 970 is the best performer for max overclock? I am trading in my quadfire R9 290X for two-three cheaper cards that use less power ...


----------



## Last-Rights

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Xoriam*
> 
> same problem... damn hynix....
> atleast we're only really effected on unigine scores. everything else is about the same.


i dunno ive noticed when you load more than 2 gb of ram up on these cards they don't like it much. As far as benchmarks go I seem to do decent benchmarks but get crazy stuttering in game... and its driving me insane...


----------



## Enzo Who

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Last-Rights*
> 
> jesus dude.... my card gets 1565 over and over can't get a inch more hynix ram screwed me over.


I can't get over 1460, not even at 1600 MHz core. Maybe it's my i7 920 @ 3.6/3.7GHz? Not sure how much the CPU matters here but I'm assuming it's not a bottleneck for my 970. Was hoping to at least use it for another 3 years.

1460 is with stock memory, can't overclock it with more than 250MHz. Even +200MHz will probably be unstable.


----------



## Hequaqua

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Enzo Who*
> 
> Wow, overclocking that memory does more for you than overclocking my core from stock to 1600MHz does for me. I'm guessing you have Samsung memory instead of the ****ty Hynix memory I'm running. Samsung memory really would have made my card perfect.
> 
> Also, what about VRM temps, is that something I should worry about when overclocking past 1600 MHz or am I fine with the backplate. I know VRM temps were very worrying on my HD5850 when overclocked. They'd run at 105-110°C when clocked at 1GHz. Not something I like.


Where can I get my VRM temps?


----------



## Xoriam

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Last-Rights*
> 
> i dunno ive noticed when you load more than 2 gb of ram up on these cards they don't like it much. As far as benchmarks go I seem to do decent benchmarks but get crazy stuttering in game... and its driving me insane...


That might be processor related, what are you running?

(I don't have that issue)


----------



## OdinValk

Biggest thing I've noticed about haven or valley etc.... Their numbers for clocks is diff than precision or gpuz


----------



## Xoriam

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Enzo Who*
> 
> I can't get over 1460, not even at 1600 MHz core. Maybe it's my i7 920 @ 3.6/3.7GHz? Not sure how much the CPU matters here but I'm assuming it's not a bottleneck for my 970. Was hoping to at least use it for another 3 years.
> 
> 1460 is with stock memory, can't overclock it with more than 250MHz. Even +200MHz will probably be unstable.


You'll need to overclock it to 4,2ghz for the score to even out.
Unigine benchmarks pretty much flatten out no matter what kind of CPU you're running beyond 4,2ghz.


----------



## Last-Rights

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Xoriam*
> 
> That might be processor related, what are you running?
> 
> (I don't have that issue)


i7-4770 non-k (i know i suck)


----------



## Xoriam

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Last-Rights*
> 
> 4770 non-k (i know i suck)


You're experiencing this issue in games correct?

If so try disabling Hyperthreading.
you'll need to check that game to game though, some like it, some hate it.


----------



## Hequaqua

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *OdinValk*
> 
> Biggest thing I've noticed about haven or valley etc.... Their numbers for clocks is diff than precision or gpuz


Yes Valley and Heaven both don't read Maxwell's correctly.


----------



## mauley

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *zorphon*
> 
> Did anybody see my question above? To flash the stock bios back do I just do "nvflash -6 bios.rom" (bios being name of the stock bios), do I need the -6, or should I just flash it exact same way (with the -6) as I did to flash the modified one?
> 
> Also, yea the best I got was 1550 on Heaven. I can push my card a bit further, but I believe I have been slapped by Hynix as well on that front, haha.


The answer to your question is yes, alwyas use the -6 if you have a single card.


----------



## Hequaqua

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Last-Rights*
> 
> i7-4770 non-k (i know i suck)


You do know that you can still OC your non-k version, if your MB supports it. You should be able to change the multiplier in the BIOS. I did it on my i5-3470 4.0ghz(Turbo was 3.6ghz). I was able to go 4 bins higher than the turbo. I have the 4770k and I can OC it to 4.3ghz(4 bins highr than Turbo of 3.9ghz) without touching voltages.

Edit: I bought my 4770k for like 280.00. It was a tray version, didn't come with the crappy Intel HSF. lol

Edit 2: Sorry, but I thought I would pass this on to anyone that was interested. Did you know that for like 25.00 you can get protection on your CPU from Intel? They will replace your CPU if you burn it up trying to OC it. You can't modify the chip, but you can try to OC the heck out of it.


----------



## Hequaqua

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mauley*
> 
> The answer to your question is yes, alwyas use the -6 if you have a single card.


I'm paranoid to flash my Bios....lol I wish I would have gotten the EVGA SSC with 2 bios.


----------



## Xoriam

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Hequaqua*
> 
> I'm paranoid to flash my Bios....lol I wish I would have gotten the EVGA SSC with 2 bios.


Which version do you have?


----------



## Hequaqua

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Xoriam*
> 
> Which version do you have?


I have the MSI GTX 970 Gaming.


----------



## zorphon

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Hequaqua*
> 
> I'm paranoid to flash my Bios....lol I wish I would have gotten the EVGA SSC with 2 bios.


Yea me too. Even though I flashed the modified one and it worked and it gave me my best benches yet just an hour ago when I did it, I just re-flashed my original one back because I'm a noob to this and I'm paranoid about using one I modified. Now my OCD is kicking in and I am having a difficult time telling myself the original BIOS is back on the card... I have no way to 100% confirm it, even though the numbers match up. Yay for being paranoid.









If somebody had my card and wasn't such a wimp with it, probably would be able to push it way further. ASIC of 80%


----------



## Last-Rights

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Xoriam*
> 
> You're experiencing this issue in games correct?
> 
> If so try disabling Hyperthreading.


i saw this earlier and tried it out and it spreads the usage out on my processor and stops my usage from raching
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Xoriam*
> 
> You're experiencing this issue in games correct?
> 
> If so try disabling Hyperthreading.
> you'll need to check that game to game though, some like it, some hate it.


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Hequaqua*
> 
> Does it go back up or does it stay @81%?
> 
> One thing to check....in your 3d Settings, make sure Power Management Mode is set to Max Performance.


made sure of this its jumping right back to 99% after the drop and sometimes im seeing drops of even lower i saw a drop to 27%!! very weird indeed! disabling hyper-threading did nothing but cause CPU 1 to hit 100% usage in games sometimes. and that never happened before


----------



## Hequaqua

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *zorphon*
> 
> Yea me too. Even though I flashed the modified one and it worked and it gave me my best benches yet just an hour ago when I did it, I just re-flashed my original one back because I'm a noob to this and I'm paranoid about using one I modified. Now my OCD is kicking in and I am having a difficult time telling myself the original BIOS is back on the card... I have no way to 100% confirm it, even though the numbers match up. Yay for being paranoid.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> If somebody had my card and wasn't such a wimp with it, probably would be able to push it way further. ASIC of 80%


Open up two GPU-Z, and compare the two Bios. You should be able to see the differences in the tables. I have a modified one, but I don't want to brick my card that I've had for only 3 months....lol Even though I have a secondary GPU, so I should be able to re-flash the original Bios back if it didn't work right. It just sounds like a lot of trouble for just a little bit better performance.


----------



## Xoriam

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Hequaqua*
> 
> I have the MSI GTX 970 Gaming.


I really don't understand why anyone would make a card without dual bios now a days.


----------



## Last-Rights

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Hequaqua*
> 
> You do know that you can still OC your non-k version, if your MB supports it. You should be able to change the multiplier in the BIOS. I did it on my i5-3470 4.0ghz(Turbo was 3.6ghz). I was able to go 4 bins higher than the turbo. I have the 4770k and I can OC it to 4.3ghz(4 bins highr than Turbo of 3.9ghz) without touching voltages.
> 
> Edit: I bought my 4770k for like 280.00. It was a tray version, didn't come with the crappy Intel HSF. lol
> 
> Edit 2: Sorry, but I thought I would pass this on to anyone that was interested. Did you know that for like 25.00 you can get protection on your CPU from Intel? They will replace your CPU if you burn it up trying to OC it. You can't modify the chip, but you can try to OC the heck out of it.


hey thank you very much turns out my board supports this i will look into it, I got a C4 thermaltake cooler on the CPU and its on a Z87-GD65 Mobo so I will have to tinker around a bit and see what I can come up with stable


----------



## Hequaqua

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Xoriam*
> 
> I really don't understand why anyone would make a card without dual bios now a days.


That is what I was thinking when I was watching Jays2Cents review of the EVGA SSC last night....lol


----------



## Xoriam

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Last-Rights*
> 
> i saw this earlier and tried it out and it spreads the usage out on my processor and stops my usage from raching
> 
> made sure of this its jumping right back to 99% after the drop and sometimes im seeing drops of even lower i saw a drop to 27%!! very weird indeed! disabling hyper-threading did nothing but cause CPU 1 to hit 100% usage in games sometimes. and that never happened before


it wasn't hitting 100% usage before because it wasn't able to access the full power of the core due to not being programmed for hyperthreading.
It obviously needed that power, but couldn't obtain it.

What games are you playing?


----------



## Enzo Who

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Hequaqua*
> 
> Where can I get my VRM temps?


As far as I know you can't with the GTX 970. I could read the VRM temperature in GPU-z with the HD5850. That's now replaced with the PerfCap thingy. The other review I read checked the VRM temps with an infrared camera. It was a pretty cheap one at $10.000 IIRC.


----------



## Hequaqua

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Enzo Who*
> 
> As far as I know you can't with the GTX 970. I could read the VRM temperature in GPU-z with the HD5850. That's now replaced with the PerfCap thingy. The other review I read checked the VRM temps with an infrared camera. It was a pretty cheap one at $10.000 IIRC.


Ahhh....I see. I just read that Nvidia controls what temps it reports. I might look into a infrared camera. It will have to wait, I just bought a AIO....lol Oh and another 8gb of RAM...lol


----------



## Last-Rights

I guess I should start the Nvidia GTX 900 Series Horrible Stuttering Club


----------



## Hequaqua

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Last-Rights*
> 
> I guess I should start the Nvidia GTX 900 Series Horrible Stuttering Club


I haven't had that problem..........yet. I play BF4 and Crysis 3, and they play pretty smooth.


----------



## Xoriam

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Hequaqua*
> 
> Ahhh....I see. I just read that Nvidia controls what temps it reports. I might look into a infrared camera. It will have to wait, I just bought a AIO....lol Oh and another 8gb of RAM...lol


I'm pretty sure he meant 10$ not 10thousand.

you can get a heat monitor with infrared lazer at pretty much any Big hardware store.


----------



## Hequaqua

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Xoriam*
> 
> I'm pretty sure he meant 10$ not 10thousand.


At this point it might as well be 10000!! Lmao


----------



## Xoriam

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Last-Rights*
> 
> I guess I should start the Nvidia GTX 900 Series Horrible Stuttering Club


my games are 100% smooth, I don't think I've really seen much of anyone saying things about stuttering on one of these cards in single setup.


----------



## Last-Rights

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Hequaqua*
> 
> I haven't had that problem..........yet. I play BF4 and Crysis 3, and they play pretty smooth.


BF4 I must say works flawlessly I cannot complain there.

Assassins creed unity, LOL, star craft 2 all seem to drop below 60 fps worse than they should


----------



## Xoriam

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Hequaqua*
> 
> At this point it might as well be 10000!! Lmao:thumb:


hahaha i know that feel...

I just got
2 gigabyte gtx 970s
1 evga gtx 970
x5660 processor
rampage iii motherboard
12gb corsair Dominator ram
evga supernova g2 850watt psu
40" 4k samsung tv.
new studio sound card....

omg.... luckily i was able to sell my stuff for profit, otherwise I would be starving. XD


----------



## Xoriam

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Last-Rights*
> 
> BF4 I must say works flawlessly I cannot complain there.
> 
> Assassins creed unity, LOL, star craft 2 all seem to drop below 60 fps worse than they should


assassins creed unity is horrible coded.

starcraft 2 you need to turn off HT and you should be able to run it at 4k resolution with 140+ fps with a single 970


----------



## AngryGoldfish

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Gobigorgohome*
> 
> Which GTX 970 is the best performer for max overclock? I am trading in my quadfire R9 290X for two-three cheaper cards that use less power ...


The majority of users have found the easiest card to overclock is the Gigabyte G1 Gaming, especially with Samsung memory. However, the Strix and MSI 4G have also been overclocked effectively, as has the non-G1 Windforce edition card from Gigabyte. I have yet to see an eVGA overclock as well as the Gigabyte, but the most recent update to the SSC line could be solid. JayzTwoCents on YouTube clocked his around 1545Mhz or something like that. That's a good score.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *zorphon*
> 
> Yea me too. Even though I flashed the modified one and it worked and it gave me my best benches yet just an hour ago when I did it, I just re-flashed my original one back because I'm a noob to this and I'm paranoid about using one I modified. Now my OCD is kicking in and I am having a difficult time telling myself the original BIOS is back on the card... I have no way to 100% confirm it, even though the numbers match up. Yay for being paranoid.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> If somebody had my card and wasn't such a wimp with it, probably would be able to push it way further. ASIC of 80%


I'd be the same, man. I might try to gain some experience with my old 770. But then I wouldn't be able to sell it. We'll have to see.


----------



## Edkiefer

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Hequaqua*
> 
> Ahhh....I see. I just read that Nvidia controls what temps it reports. I might look into a infrared camera. It will have to wait, I just bought a AIO....lol Oh and another 8gb of RAM...lol


https://www.instrumart.com/categories/729/infrared-thermometers?gclid=Cj0KEQiArK6lBRC5-_jv48uxgrgBEiQAuxdZ9R8JogcCXrNyr2iQYxthXupT2uKuWWavzgPmOHoMiV0aAvqs8P8HAQ&gclsrc=aw.ds

they work great as long as direct line of sight is ok .
Fluke and Raytek are very good .


----------



## Enzo Who

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Xoriam*
> 
> I'm pretty sure he meant 10$ not 10thousand.
> 
> you can get a heat monitor with infrared lazer at pretty much any Big hardware store.


I meant 10.000,00 for the EU and 10,000.00 for the US









Edit:

I read to quickly. Here is the review where they monitor the temperatures with an infrared camera.

http://www.guru3d.com/articles-pages/msi-geforce-gtx-970-gaming-review,9.html

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Guru3D*
> The downside of thermal imaging hardware is simple, FLIR camera's with a bit of decent resolution costs up-to 10000 EUR.


----------



## Xoriam

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Enzo Who*
> 
> I meant 10.000,00 for the EU and 10,000.00 for the US


what?









infrared thermometers only cost like 100$ I.E like 80€

you can even get cheap ones in the 20-50$ range.


----------



## Hequaqua

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Edkiefer*
> 
> https://www.instrumart.com/categories/729/infrared-thermometers?gclid=Cj0KEQiArK6lBRC5-_jv48uxgrgBEiQAuxdZ9R8JogcCXrNyr2iQYxthXupT2uKuWWavzgPmOHoMiV0aAvqs8P8HAQ&gclsrc=aw.ds
> 
> they work great as long as direct line of sight is ok .
> Fluke and Raytek are very good .


Cool, I'll check it out. Would be nice to know where my hotspots are.


----------



## Enzo Who

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Xoriam*
> 
> what?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> infrared thermometers only cost like 100$ I.E like 80€
> 
> you can even get cheap ones in the 20-50$ range.


I'm not educated on the subject. Just read it on Guru3D. Now that you mention it, my dad does have something radar-gun-like to check temperatures. Not sure how accurate it is though.


----------



## Edkiefer

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Enzo Who*
> 
> I'm not educated on the subject. Just read it on Guru3D. Now that you mention it, my dad does have something radar-gun-like to check temperatures. Not sure how accurate it is though.


you can also get a temp probe adapter for a fluke meter or any DVM meter that has same plug span distance ofr the temp probe .
I forget what they cost, my guess is like 50$

Edit: hehe prices have raised way up it seems, this is what I meant

http://www.grainger.com/product/2A433?gclid=Cj0KEQiArK6lBRC5-_jv48uxgrgBEiQAuxdZ9TESsq5lblK5hl_ym_E-Z90ctzMr3VyuYZ9g973bsN0aAoqT8P8HAQ&cm_mmc=PPC:GOOGLEPLAA-_-Test%20Instruments-_-Electrical%20Power%20Testing-_-2A433&ef_id=VBlqHAAAAXvSqLLm:20150106215428:s

not worth it IMO .


----------



## jlhawn

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Hequaqua*
> 
> Cool, I'll check it out. Would be nice to know where my hotspots are.


here this start at 17 bucks, we use them at the drag strip to check the track temp for adjusting air in our tires,
I use it on my computer also
http://www.amazon.com/s/ref=a9_sc_1/190-4312285-3520917?rh=i%3Aaps%2Ck%3Ainfrared+temp+gun&keywords=infrared+temp+gun&ie=UTF8&qid=1420582386


----------



## Edkiefer

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jlhawn*
> 
> here this start at 17 bucks, we use them at the drag strip to check the track temp for adjusting air in our tires,
> I use it on my computer also
> http://www.amazon.com/s/ref=a9_sc_1/190-4312285-3520917?rh=i%3Aaps%2Ck%3Ainfrared+temp+gun&keywords=infrared+temp+gun&ie=UTF8&qid=1420582386


those are very cheap , should be fine for computer temp ranges .


----------



## Xoriam

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Edkiefer*
> 
> those are very cheap , should be fine for computer temp ranges .


Yeah I think so, the cheap ones still typically can mesure between -50c and up to 250-300ish c


----------



## Enzo Who

Been running Valley now for a few minutes on loop. I've been getting these drops again. KBoost is enabled so I don't really understand why the card does this.





Temperatures don't go over 70°C, TDP-Usage doesn't go above 90%. Not causing instability issues so far although I don't understand why as 1600MHz is not stable at 1.237V according to my previous tests. Although the speed drops from 1600MHz to 1587.6MHz drops like these were causing instability before and I would like to eliminate this for further stability testing.

Or am I just looking for problems where there are none?


----------



## Xoriam

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Enzo Who*
> 
> Been running Valley now for a few minutes on loop. I've been getting these drops again. KBoost is enabled so I don't really understand why the card does this.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Temperatures don't go over 70°C, TDP-Usage doesn't go above 90%. Not causing instability issues so far although I don't understand why as 1600MHz is not stable at 1.237V according to my previous tests. Although the speed drops from 1600MHz to 1587.6MHz drops like these were causing instability before and I would like to eliminate this for further stability testing.
> 
> Or am I just looking for problems where there are none?


I think those drops might be scene changes.


----------



## Hequaqua

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Enzo Who*
> 
> Been running Valley now for a few minutes on loop. I've been getting these drops again. KBoost is enabled so I don't really understand why the card does this.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Temperatures don't go over 70°C, TDP-Usage doesn't go above 90%. Not causing instability issues so far although I don't understand why as 1600MHz is not stable at 1.237V according to my previous tests. Although the speed drops from 1600MHz to 1587.6MHz drops like these were causing instability before and I would like to eliminate this for further stability testing.
> 
> Or am I just looking for problems where there are none?


Have you tried using MSI Afterburner and see if it drops while using that program? Just throwing out ideas.


----------



## battleaxe

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Xoriam*
> 
> I think those drops might be scene changes.


Exactly. This is normal on Valley I believe.


----------



## Hequaqua

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *battleaxe*
> 
> Exactly. This is normal on Valley I believe.


I don't think it is normal. Here is a recording I did a few days ago, and I stay @1566mhz throughout.

Now, that's not to say at 1600mhz it wouldn't throttle back. I can't get mine that high...lol I know I my card throttles back on Firestrike in the 1st graphic test.






Edit: I want to say there were a few others complaing of the same thing on this thread. It was a day or two ago, you might want to go back and look. I can't remember what card they were referring to.


----------



## xgunnas

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *OdinValk*
> 
> Biggest thing I've noticed about haven or valley etc.... Their numbers for clocks is diff than precision or gpuz


the last clock on the stock bios iirc is like 1.2875v, which the bios never read cause it lacks voltage, that's where heaven and valley gets that clock from
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Gobigorgohome*
> 
> Which GTX 970 is the best performer for max overclock? I am trading in my quadfire R9 290X for two-three cheaper cards that use less power ...


msi gaming or gigabyte g1
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Enzo Who*
> 
> KBoost disables and re-enables the graphics driver so I assume every 3D application needs to close because else it would crash? Just guessing though.
> 
> I have now been running numerous Heaven runs with core clock @ 1600MHz and memory @ 7000MHz and it doesn't seem to crash. However, I've read that Heaven is not perfect to guarantee stability but gaming is. I refuse to use OCCT and Furmark for anything else but checking maximum temperatures when a waterblock is installed because I don't think it's healthy for the card. That said, do you guys also use games to test stability or is there anything else/better to check stability. Something I can run for a few hours without actually having to be there? Second, when do you consider an overclock "stable".
> 
> Sooooo many questions...


i just used valley then if it crashes back off 13mhz, once i found out the max clock, i just put that into bios, i also prioritize core clock over vram, my vram is like 50mhz off max and i just left it there, it's harder to test for vram max anyway, i had it crash 3 hours into a game before at 7900 so i THINK my max is 7800~ (samsung), i also heard that pushing vram to the wall causes core clock to throttle, not sure that's true and to what extent.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *zorphon*
> 
> So I flashed a modified BIOS with slightly higher voltage limits and higher TDP limits on my Zotac 970. Got my best score in Fire Strike to date.
> 
> On 1.2v I got my card up to 1503 core / 7711 memory. So 1500 / 7700 pretty much.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Pretty happy with this result.
> 
> *EDIT* As a side note, do I just move my original BIOS back to the nvflash folder and re-flash with the same 'nvflash -6 bios.rom' command? Or do I just do 'nvflash bios.rom', with "bios.rom" being my original stock BIOS?


always use the -6 for single card, don't think the file name matters, as long as it's your stock bios, those are bios clocks right, not using any software oc? 1500 on 1.2v is BEAST
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *OdinValk*
> 
> yea I was playing with DSR the other night.. and noticed the new resolution setting available... sidenote.. I was finally able to get stable overclocks by using KBoost... but I'm still getting throttling due to voltages.. even with target raised to 110%.. it throttles back from 1500MHz to 1412MHz...
> 
> and can anyone tell me why.. that when I want to enable/disable KBoost.. I have to shut off stuff like chrome and corsair link?


kboost resets the card or driver so any video related stuff will crash, i've been playing older games that I don't need to read the text on 4x DSR, looks a bit nicer and stresses the card quite a bit lol. As for heaven, I haven't seen it happen anywhere else, not even valley, so ill just ignore it as a heaven only thing.


----------



## xgunnas

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Enzo Who*
> 
> Been running Valley now for a few minutes on loop. I've been getting these drops again. KBoost is enabled so I don't really understand why the card does this.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Temperatures don't go over 70°C, TDP-Usage doesn't go above 90%. Not causing instability issues so far although I don't understand why as 1600MHz is not stable at 1.237V according to my previous tests. Although the speed drops from 1600MHz to 1587.6MHz drops like these were causing instability before and I would like to eliminate this for further stability testing.
> 
> Or am I just looking for problems where there are none?


if it starts throttling randomly, try lowering either the core or vram clock a tiny bit til it doesn't, there's a small window where the card throttles 13mhz til it crashes, i think i had some setting before that did that, 1573 was stable, 1578 would throttle back to 1563, then 1582~ would crash, it might mean u are too close to the wall


----------



## battleaxe

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Hequaqua*
> 
> I don't think it is normal. Here is a recording I did a few days ago, and I stay @1566mhz throughout.
> 
> Now, that's not to say at 1600mhz it wouldn't throttle back. I can't get mine that high...lol I know I my card throttles back on Firestrike in the 1st graphic test.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Edit: I want to say there were a few others complaing of the same thing on this thread. It was a day or two ago, you might want to go back and look. I can't remember what card they were referring to.


I could be wrong. Just seems I remember my 290 doing this also. And the clocks weren't throttling. It was just the use.


----------



## zorphon

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *xgunnas*
> 
> always use the -6 for single card, don't think the file name matters, as long as it's your stock bios, those are bios clocks right, not using any software oc? 1500 on 1.2v is BEAST


Alright, thanks for the -6 tip.

Uh, I actually just modified voltage tables and the power tables (stock TDP is only 196 watts on this card... was hitting power limit on stock clocks). I didn't tough anything on clocks or boost in the BIOS. Just purely voltage and power limits up to 250w.

I then did my overclocking in FireStorm (Zotac's software. Trying it out, not as good as AB but does what I need it to).

I ran Valley for an hour and had GPU-Z open, it was at a constant 1.2v and my overclock was 1506 core / 7711 memory, and with my new power limit increase it never went above 75-80% TDP. It got pretty hot though. I had to have the GPU fan at 90%. (Which is fair, considering it's reference PCB and 8" long card).

I'm getting new side case fans that'll hopefully help with the temperatures. I've never pushed a GPU on overclocking to the max before, so all of this kind of stresses me out that I'm damaging it. I re-flashed stock BIOS on and am running on stock clocks for the time being. I really have a strong fear that I'm going to break the card by pushing it so hard, for some reason. When I had the modified BIOS before I settled down into the 1500/7700, I had to hard reboot my PC like a dozen times because it kept locking up. That freaks me out. Probably voltage that is holding it back at that point.

Upgrading my case's cooling in the next couple days from a crap 200mm side fan to two 120mm side fans with way higher static pressure than the 200mm. Should help with GPU temps quite a bit.

Not going to lie, pushing the card and seeing if it's stable/bench chasing is very fun and exhilarating for some reason. I just have too much paranoia about damaging the card so I reverted back to stock everything for the time being. It runs everything at ultra 60+ FPS on stock clocks anyway, so I have no real need to push an overclock on it yet.

*EDIT* Does anybody know if the Zotac 970 (ZT-90101-10P) has locked voltage? Do I need to BIOS mod for the voltage or will MSI AB / Zotac FireStorm let me up it?


----------



## Xoriam

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Hequaqua*
> 
> I don't think it is normal. Here is a recording I did a few days ago, and I stay @1566mhz throughout.
> 
> Now, that's not to say at 1600mhz it wouldn't throttle back. I can't get mine that high...lol I know I my card throttles back on Firestrike in the 1st graphic test.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Edit: I want to say there were a few others complaing of the same thing on this thread. It was a day or two ago, you might want to go back and look. I can't remember what card they were referring to.


I was referring to the 2nd picture, those flat drops are scene changes.

The other problem he is mentioning is the 65c throttle thing we are all experiencing, it can be gotten rid of by modding bios.


----------



## Hequaqua

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Xoriam*
> 
> I was referring to the 2nd picture, those flat drops are scene changes.
> 
> The other problem he is mentioning is the 65c throttle thing we are all experiencing, it can be gotten rid of by modding bios.


I don't see temp as an issue with my card. I don't know why really. I can run the stock fan settings(fan comes on around 60°(C)) and my card doesn't throttle.

Edit: It seems that all of us have one or more barriers keeping us from getting the full use of our cards. Mine is voltage, or so it seems.


----------



## OdinValk

Can someone explain the bios modding process? I've never tweaked a GPU to that extent... It's kind of a terrifying thought... Lol I certainly don't have another $360 for a new card... But I'll try anything once...

I have a dual bios on my MB.. which I've flashed before... Is it anything resembling that?

Biggest thing holding mine back is the TDP... It reaches 110% without blinking... And throttles... Can't go higher than like 1500mhz +/-


----------



## xgunnas

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *zorphon*
> 
> Alright, thanks for the -6 tip.
> 
> Uh, I actually just modified voltage tables and the power tables (stock TDP is only 196 watts on this card... was hitting power limit on stock clocks). I didn't tough anything on clocks or boost in the BIOS. Just purely voltage and power limits up to 250w.
> 
> I then did my overclocking in FireStorm (Zotac's software. Trying it out, not as good as AB but does what I need it to).
> 
> I ran Valley for an hour and had GPU-Z open, it was at a constant 1.2v and my overclock was 1506 core / 7711 memory, and with my new power limit increase it never went above 75-80% TDP. It got pretty hot though. I had to have the GPU fan at 90%. (Which is fair, considering it's reference PCB and 8" long card).
> 
> I'm getting new side case fans that'll hopefully help with the temperatures. I've never pushed a GPU on overclocking to the max before, so all of this kind of stresses me out that I'm damaging it. I re-flashed stock BIOS on and am running on stock clocks for the time being. I really have a strong fear that I'm going to break the card by pushing it so hard, for some reason. When I had the modified BIOS before I settled down into the 1500/7700, I had to hard reboot my PC like a dozen times because it kept locking up. That freaks me out. Probably voltage that is holding it back at that point.
> 
> Upgrading my case's cooling in the next couple days from a crap 200mm side fan to two 120mm side fans with way higher static pressure than the 200mm. Should help with GPU temps quite a bit.
> 
> Not going to lie, pushing the card and seeing if it's stable/bench chasing is very fun and exhilarating for some reason. I just have too much paranoia about damaging the card so I reverted back to stock everything for the time being. It runs everything at ultra 60+ FPS on stock clocks anyway, so I have no real need to push an overclock on it yet.
> 
> *EDIT* Does anybody know if the Zotac 970 (ZT-90101-10P) has locked voltage? Do I need to BIOS mod for the voltage or will MSI AB / Zotac FireStorm let me up it?


i believe most 970s are hard-locked at 1.3~ stock bios is 1.25~, (shows up on gpu-z as 1.275v) could be different for zotac, i'm just assuming you have it at 1.2 in bios right now. you should be able to up voltage in firestorm up to what is max in your bios.

As for temps, it's all about what you are comfortable with, i've been pushing cards to 80-85C and i haven't had a card brick on me.


----------



## zorphon

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *OdinValk*
> 
> Can someone explain the bios modding process? I've never tweaked a GPU to that extent... It's kind of a terrifying thought... Lol I certainly don't have another $360 for a new card... But I'll try anything once...
> 
> I have a dual bios on my MB.. which I've flashed before... Is it anything resembling that?


I'm new to it too, and it scared the hell out of me. That being said, here's some links for information you might find useful, it's where I learned from:

*JoeDirt's thread, latest NVFlash and has Maxwell BIOS Editor as well:* http://www.overclock.net/t/1521334/official-nvflash-with-certificate-checks-bypassed-for-gtx-970-980
*970 and 980 flash thread, don't flash any of the ones on the page but you can use them for reference in Maxwell BIOS Editor:* http://www.overclock.net/t/1517316/extract-and-flash-gtx-970-and-980-firmware-zosons-h2o-and-air-custom-bios
*DBEAU's explanation and guide to how to flash with NVFlash, super easy to follow:* http://www.overclock.net/t/1517316/extract-and-flash-gtx-970-and-980-firmware-zosons-h2o-and-air-custom-bios/110#post_23040140

I think that's all I could find. Or at least that I bookmarked. Again, I share your apprehension about breaking something I spent a lot of saved up money on, hence why I reverted to stock for now haha.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *xgunnas*
> 
> i believe most 970s are hard-locked at 1.3~ stock bios is 1.25~, (shows up on gpu-z as 1.275v) could be different for zotac, i'm just assuming you have it at 1.2 in bios right now. you should be able to up voltage in firestorm up to what is max in your bios.
> 
> As for temps, it's all about what you are comfortable with, i've been pushing cards to 80-85C and i haven't had a card brick on me.


Hmm, fair enough. Yea GPU-Z was reporting a solid 1.200v when I had it at 1500, but it was throttling back a few mhz periodically, not sure what was causing it. Could be the voltage wall? Not sure. I am tempted to re-flash the modified BIOS and keep pushing it to see what I can do with this card. But, alas, it does everything I need it to even on stock BIOS and clocks, so maybe not worth the risks associated.


----------



## OdinValk

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *zorphon*
> 
> I'm new to it too, and it scared the hell out of me. That being said, here's some links for information you might find useful, it's where I learned from:
> 
> *JoeDirt's thread, latest NVFlash and has Maxwell BIOS Editor as well:* http://www.overclock.net/t/1521334/official-nvflash-with-certificate-checks-bypassed-for-gtx-970-980
> *970 and 980 flash thread, don't flash any of the ones on the page but you can use them for reference in Maxwell BIOS Editor:* http://www.overclock.net/t/1517316/extract-and-flash-gtx-970-and-980-firmware-zosons-h2o-and-air-custom-bios
> *DBEAU's explanation and guide to how to flash with NVFlash, super easy to follow:* http://www.overclock.net/t/1517316/extract-and-flash-gtx-970-and-980-firmware-zosons-h2o-and-air-custom-bios/110#post_23040140
> 
> I think that's all I could find. Or at least that I bookmarked. Again, I share your apprehension about breaking something I spent a lot of saved up money on, hence why I reverted to stock for now haha.
> Hmm, fair enough. Yea GPU-Z was reporting a solid 1.200v when I had it at 1500, but it was throttling back a few mhz periodically, not sure what was causing it. Could be the voltage wall? Not sure. I am tempted to re-flash the modified BIOS and keep pushing it to see what I can do with this card. But, alas, it does everything I need it to even on stock BIOS and clocks, so maybe not worth the risks associated.


cool thanks, does it matter which manufacturer card I have? most people seem to either have G1 or MSI... neither of which are in stock ANYWHERE right now... I have the EVGA SC

and there are two different bios tweakers.. one for the kepler chip and one for maxwell... should i use the maxwell instead of one made for the older chip?


----------



## Xoriam

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Hequaqua*
> 
> I don't see temp as an issue with my card. I don't know why really. I can run the stock fan settings(fan comes on around 60°(C)) and my card doesn't throttle.
> 
> Edit: It seems that all of us have one or more barriers keeping us from getting the full use of our cards. Mine is voltage, or so it seems.


It's really annoying because up till about 2 days ago I wasn't getting this throttle at 60-65c thing like everyone else was, untill i tried Kboost.
Turned it off, had to reinstall drivers, now it's doing it as well.

And yeah It's getting pretty lame being limited by the amount of voltage we can use....


----------



## Hequaqua

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Xoriam*
> 
> It's really annoying because up till about 2 days ago I wasn't getting this throttle at 60-65c thing like everyone else was, untill i tried Kboost.
> Turned it off, had to reinstall drivers, now it's doing it as well.
> 
> And yeah It's getting pretty lame being limited by the amount of voltage we can use....


Have you OC'd using AB? I mean, run it and see if you get the same result. I use a custom fan in AB. I will go run Valley at stock and see what happens.


----------



## Xoriam

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Hequaqua*
> 
> Have you OC'd using AB? I mean, run it and see if you get the same result. I use a custom fan in AB. I will go run Valley at stock and see what happens.


I only use AB, I only installed precisionx to test kboost.
I don't run into the throttling issue because I have a custom fan profile that keeps me below that temp.
I just left it on auto to test.


----------



## Hequaqua

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Xoriam*
> 
> I only use AB, I only installed precisionx to test kboost.
> I don't run into the throttling issue because I have a custom fan profile that keeps me below that temp.
> I just left it on auto to test.


Oh...OK.

I just ran Valley.

1566mhz
8060mhz

It stayed at those settings throughout. With the stock fan setting, it hit 71°, but never did throttle back. Voltage also stayed constant at 1.25v.


----------



## Enzo Who

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Hequaqua*
> 
> Have you tried using MSI Afterburner and see if it drops while using that program? Just throwing out ideas.


It drops with every program but I think it's the Power Management in the nVidia panel because I set it to Performance and now there are no voltage or speed drops.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Xoriam*
> 
> I was referring to the 2nd picture, those flat drops are scene changes.
> 
> The other problem he is mentioning is the 65c throttle thing we are all experiencing, it can be gotten rid of by modding bios.


I'm not seeing the 65°C throttling anymore. Voltages and Clockspeed are constant now.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Hequaqua*
> 
> I don't think it is normal. Here is a recording I did a few days ago, and I stay @1566mhz throughout.
> 
> Now, that's not to say at 1600mhz it wouldn't throttle back. I can't get mine that high...lol I know I my card throttles back on Firestrike in the 1st graphic test.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Edit: I want to say there were a few others complaing of the same thing on this thread. It was a day or two ago, you might want to go back and look. I can't remember what card they were referring to.


It finally crashed at 1600.2MHz in Valley. Voltage was set at +87mV but +87 and +37mV both read 1.262V which seems to be the max I can provide the card with. Some people are talking about 1.27V but that's not possible for me. Now I'm not sure whether the read outs are wrong and the card is actually getting more volts or that the BIOS is limiting my voltages. How high can you raise the voltage limit with a custom BIOS?

Heaven and Valley have been running for a while now, longer than ever before so I might be reaching max stable clocks. Right now Heaven is running with Core clock = 1590MHz, 1.262V, Memory = 7000MHz. Fan speed is set at 95% for testing and temperatures don't go above 62°C.


----------



## Gobigorgohome

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *AngryGoldfish*
> 
> The majority of users have found the easiest card to overclock is the Gigabyte G1 Gaming, especially with Samsung memory. However, the Strix and MSI 4G have also been overclocked effectively, as has the non-G1 Windforce edition card from Gigabyte. I have yet to see an eVGA overclock as well as the Gigabyte, but the most recent update to the SSC line could be solid. JayzTwoCents on YouTube clocked his around 1545Mhz or something like that. That's a good score.


Ouch, I do not want to buy Gigabyte (personal preferences only though), Strix have the limitation of single 8-pin (I read somewhere) and the MSI Gaming I guess is okay. 8-pin + pci-port may be enough for these maxwell-cards though.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *xgunnas*
> 
> msi gaming or gigabyte g1


Hmmm, okay ... might have to rethink GTX 980 then ... going for air this time around and none of those coolers are specially appealing to me.







So sad that EVGA had to ruin the good looking Classified coolers ...


----------



## xgunnas

[/quote]
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Xoriam*
> 
> It's really annoying because up till about 2 days ago I wasn't getting this throttle at 60-65c thing like everyone else was, untill i tried Kboost.
> Turned it off, had to reinstall drivers, now it's doing it as well.
> 
> And yeah It's getting pretty lame being limited by the amount of voltage we can use....


i've came to accept with the fact that they limited the 970s in multiple ways on the pcb, compared to the 980s, but the difference after a bios mod is probably just about 50mhz even if everything was unlocked.
The highest 24/7 voltage i'd use on a small chip like this is 1.35v, so it's just a difference between 1.3v (right now) and 1.35v which is probably something like 52-65mhz @ 1600mhz, i don't know if i have the 65C throttle after flashing cause i still can't get it above 65C full load, so fingers crossed for summer.

The diminishing core clock return past 1.25v for these cards are insane (not the case for the 980s), i still think it's a core clock wall (extreme binning) of some sort rather than a temperature wall.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *OdinValk*
> 
> Can someone explain the bios modding process? I've never tweaked a GPU to that extent... It's kind of a terrifying thought... Lol I certainly don't have another $360 for a new card... But I'll try anything once...
> 
> I have a dual bios on my MB.. which I've flashed before... Is it anything resembling that?
> 
> Biggest thing holding mine back is the TDP... It reaches 110% without blinking... And throttles... Can't go higher than like 1500mhz +/-


it's probably easier than a mobo flash but risky for those with 1 bios, and in your case, returning the card or stepping the card up to a new ssc is also an option.


----------



## Hequaqua

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Enzo Who*
> 
> It drops with every program but I think it's the Power Management in the nVidia panel because I set it to Performance and now there are no voltage or speed drops.
> I'm not seeing the 65°C throttling anymore. Voltages and Clockspeed are constant now.
> It finally crashed at 1600.2MHz in Valley. Voltage was set at +87mV but +87 and +37mV both read 1.262V which seems to be the max I can provide the card with. Some people are talking about 1.27V but that's not possible for me. Now I'm not sure whether the read outs are wrong and the card is actually getting more volts or that the BIOS is limiting my voltages. How high can you raise the voltage limit with a custom BIOS?
> 
> Heaven and Valley have been running for a while now, longer than ever before so I might be reaching max stable clocks. Right now Heaven is running with Core clock = 1590MHz, 1.262V, Memory = 7000MHz. Fan speed is set at 95% for testing and temperatures don't go above 62°C.


Great!! My max on any benchmark is 1566mhz/8000mhz. Here is a screen shot of my gaming stable OC. This was Valley looping for about 30 min.:


----------



## Enzo Who

I have been using Gigabyte exclusively in every build I do. When it comes to motherboards and graphics cards, in my opinion, there is no better build quality. Then again, I am heavily biased. But I'm not a fanboy, I just never had a Gigabyte product fail on me and I have had a-LOT of Gigabyte products. 11 motherboards and 8 GPU's to be exact. All bought between 2007 and 2014 and they're all still running fine.

Anyway







You should reconsider Gigabyte, second on my personal list is ASUS but that's based on other people's experiences.

Also,

1590 MHz at 1.237 V crashes but the only higher voltage I can set is 1.262. A pretty high jump in my voltage-for-dummies book. What is actually a safe 24/7 voltage, cause right now 1.262 is just another number and I have absolutely no idea whether this is very ok, ok or insane for 24/7 use.

1590 MHz at 1.262 is stable* for now**


----------



## xgunnas

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Enzo Who*
> 
> It drops with every program but I think it's the Power Management in the nVidia panel because I set it to Performance and now there are no voltage or speed drops.
> I'm not seeing the 65°C throttling anymore. Voltages and Clockspeed are constant now.
> It finally crashed at 1600.2MHz in Valley. Voltage was set at +87mV but +87 and +37mV both read 1.262V which seems to be the max I can provide the card with. Some people are talking about 1.27V but that's not possible for me. Now I'm not sure whether the read outs are wrong and the card is actually getting more volts or that the BIOS is limiting my voltages. How high can you raise the voltage limit with a custom BIOS?
> 
> Heaven and Valley have been running for a while now, longer than ever before so I might be reaching max stable clocks. Right now Heaven is running with Core clock = 1590MHz, 1.262V, Memory = 7000MHz. Fan speed is set at 95% for testing and temperatures don't go above 62°C.


max is 1.3125v with a custom bios, but it will show up as 1.275v in gpu-z either way, your card is probably getting 1.2625 actually right now.

the diminishing returns past 1600mhz o to voltage is very apparent on a G1, i did 1570 on 1.25v and am barely getting 1607 on 1.3v (my card won't do 1.31 but others can) i had 1607 set to 1.3v and my card would load that clock, it won't load 1620 which is set to 1.312v.

if it scaled linearly 1620 1.3v should work but it'd just crash the drivers.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Enzo Who*
> 
> I have been using Gigabyte exclusively in every build I do. When it comes to motherboards and graphics cards, in my opinion, there is no better build quality. Then again, I am heavily biased. But I'm not a fanboy, I just never had a Gigabyte product fail on me and I have had a-LOT of Gigabyte products. 11 motherboards and 8 GPU's to be exact. All bought between 2007 and 2014 and they're all still running fine.
> 
> Anyway
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You should reconsider Gigabyte, second on my personal list is ASUS but that's based on other people's experiences.
> 
> Also,
> 
> 1590 MHz at 1.237 V crashes but the only higher voltage I can set is 1.262. A pretty high jump in my voltage-for-dummies book. What is actually a safe 24/7 voltage, cause right now 1.262 is just another number and I have absolutely no idea whether this is very ok, ok or insane for 24/7 use.
> 
> 1590 MHz at 1.262 is stable* for now**


the consensus is 1.35v regardless of temperature, and 80-84C on temps, 24/7 settings, they were VERY conservative or restricting on the clocks/voltages on the 970s, prolly left a 20% ceiling for next releases. Frustrating but understandable.


----------



## TahoeDust

New Firestrike personal best....

http://www.3dmark.com/fs/3707960


----------



## generalkayoss

Where do I sign up?


----------



## Enzo Who

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *xgunnas*
> 
> max is 1.3125v with a custom bios, but it will show up as 1.275v in gpu-z either way, your card is probably getting 1.2625 actually right now.
> 
> the diminishing returns past 1600mhz o to voltage is very apparent on a G1, i did 1570 on 1.25v and am barely getting 1607 on 1.3v (my card won't do 1.31 but others can), if it scaled linearly 1620 should work but it'd just crash the drivers.


The longer I am testing stability the more I start to realise how extremely small the gains are when comparing 1590 vs 1600 MHz for example. 1600MHz would just have been nice for "bragging rights". But Valley is now running for what, close to 15 minutes or more. Think I might leave it that instead of messing with higher voltages in the BIOS. Once I'm 100% certain this clock is stable I will flash a custom BIOS though so I wont have to do a thousand different things to be able to game at these settings. I just want it to throttle down when it can (in desktop) but give me full performance under load only. Only thing I want to do now I see what the minimum voltage is for 1590 stable so I will flash the BIOS so I'm actually able to set voltages between 1.237 and 1.262V.

At first I thought these cards could do 1650MHz easily but when I read the 970 owners file it seems only a very few are able to pass 1600 MHz. Which makes it easier for me to settle at 1590









..

Now the memory. Sigh
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *generalkayoss*
> 
> Where do I sign up?


First page, first post. The form:
Form


----------



## Edkiefer

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Enzo Who*
> 
> Been running Valley now for a few minutes on loop. I've been getting these drops again. KBoost is enabled so I don't really understand why the card does this.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Temperatures don't go over 70°C, TDP-Usage doesn't go above 90%. Not causing instability issues so far although I don't understand why as 1600MHz is not stable at 1.237V according to my previous tests. Although the speed drops from 1600MHz to 1587.6MHz drops like these were causing instability before and I would like to eliminate this for further stability testing.
> 
> Or am I just looking for problems where there are none?


rerun test, put fans 100% or so the GPU doesn't hit higher than 65c .
I think your hitting temp limit .


----------



## generalkayoss

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Edkiefer*
> 
> rerun test, put fans 100% or so the GPU doesn't hit higher than 65c .
> I think your hitting temp limit .


Temp limit is 98° C on these cards I thought?


----------



## Enzo Who

Haha, this is becoming depressing. Voltage and Speed drops are back, sometimes for 15 seconds, sometimes for 2-3 seconds. Not really consistent with scene changes in Valley since they never take longer than 1 second. Besides, Power Management is set to Performance Preferred so I'm not sure why it helped in Heaven but not in Valley. I want to shoot some reviewers for ever mentioning or stating that this card is easier than ever to overclock. AMD was a-LOT easier in my opinion. Plain and simpel, core speed, voltage, temperature and done.









1950 MHz + 7500MHz memory crashes Valley within 3 minutes.


----------



## battleaxe

G1 starts to throttle back at 65c for some reason. Why I have no idea. Thankfully mine still hasn't hit 60c yet. Not quite sure how or why, but compared to some others problems on here I'm counting myself very lucky.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Enzo Who*
> 
> Haha, this is becoming depressing. Voltage and Speed drops are back, sometimes for 15 seconds, sometimes for 2-3 seconds. Not really consistent with scene changes in Valley since they never take longer than 1 second. Besides, Power Management is set to Performance Preferred so I'm not sure why it helped in Heaven but not in Valley. I want to shoot some reviewers for ever mentioning or stating that this card is easier than ever to overclock. AMD was a-LOT easier in my opinion. Plain and simpel, core speed, voltage, temperature and done.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 1950 MHz + 7500MHz memory crashes Valley within 3 minutes.


I really don't get why these cards are so vastly different. You have a G1 right?


----------



## Thrilhouse

I've been getting some issues with my G1 970. I'm hoping some more experienced OCers can give me some insight to determine whether or not it's a bad OC or something else. This is my first experience with overclocking.

I had my G1 running at 110% power limit, with a core clock boosted by +175, and the memory boosted also at +175 (Hynix memory). Everything seemed stable. Hadn't seen any crashes or artifacts for the first couple of days. Then I began to get freezes, where the screen went black or sometimes grey. Where the gaming would then seemingly minimize and I'd be back to desktop. I could still hear the game, but be unable to get back into it. Additionally, my browser would would be a blank white screen.

Is there anything I can do to improve my OC? Furmark wont even launch with my memory clock any higher.


----------



## Enzo Who

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *battleaxe*
> 
> G1 starts to throttle back at 65c for some reason. Why I have no idea. Thankfully mine still hasn't hit 60c yet. Not quite sure how or why, but compared to some others problems on here I'm counting myself very lucky.
> I really don't get why these cards are so vastly different. You have a G1 right?


Yup, G1 Gaming.


----------



## battleaxe

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Enzo Who*
> 
> Haha, this is becoming depressing. Voltage and Speed drops are back, sometimes for 15 seconds, sometimes for 2-3 seconds. Not really consistent with scene changes in Valley since they never take longer than 1 second. Besides, Power Management is set to Performance Preferred so I'm not sure why it helped in Heaven but not in Valley. I want to shoot some reviewers for ever mentioning or stating that this card is easier than ever to overclock. AMD was a-LOT easier in my opinion. Plain and simpel, core speed, voltage, temperature and done.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 1950 MHz + 7500MHz memory crashes Valley within 3 minutes.


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Enzo Who*
> 
> Yup, G1 Gaming.


What the heck? How can they be so different? I haven't seen anything like you describe. Nothing.

I totally believe you, its just so freaking weird, and for you I am sure very frustrating.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Thrilhouse*
> 
> I've been getting some issues with my G1 970. I'm hoping some more experienced OCers can give me some insight to determine whether or not it's a bad OC or something else. This is my first experience with overclocking.
> 
> I had my G1 running at 110% power limit, with a core clock boosted by +175, and the memory boosted also at +175 (Hynix memory). Everything seemed stable. Hadn't seen any crashes or artifacts for the first couple of days. Then I began to get freezes, where the screen went black or sometimes grey. Where the gaming would then seemingly minimize and I'd be back to desktop. I could still hear the game, but be unable to get back into it. Additionally, my browser would would be a blank white screen.
> 
> Is there anything I can do to improve my OC? Furmark wont even launch with my memory clock any higher.


Grey screen usually indicates the core is too high and unstable. Try to bring er' down a bit.


----------



## Thrilhouse

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *battleaxe*
> 
> Grey screen usually indicates the core is too high and unstable. Try to bring er' down a bit.


That is excellent to know. Thank you!


----------



## xgunnas

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Enzo Who*
> 
> Haha, this is becoming depressing. Voltage and Speed drops are back, sometimes for 15 seconds, sometimes for 2-3 seconds. Not really consistent with scene changes in Valley since they never take longer than 1 second. Besides, Power Management is set to Performance Preferred so I'm not sure why it helped in Heaven but not in Valley. I want to shoot some reviewers for ever mentioning or stating that this card is easier than ever to overclock. AMD was a-LOT easier in my opinion. Plain and simpel, core speed, voltage, temperature and done.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 1950 MHz + 7500MHz memory crashes Valley within 3 minutes.


at least you sound like your having fun lol. The reviews that were out early were probably on a rev 1.0 with voltage up to 1.3v or something, 1625/1650 were hit, rev 1.1 came around and there's the 1570 wall, now it seems like the more recent ones have a 65C~ wall, as i said before, if the temp wall is true, it'd be sadfaces when summer rolls around. I'd take a shot with MSI but silicon lotteries for...50mhz? na
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Thrilhouse*
> 
> I've been getting some issues with my G1 970. I'm hoping some more experienced OCers can give me some insight to determine whether or not it's a bad OC or something else. This is my first experience with overclocking.
> 
> I had my G1 running at 110% power limit, with a core clock boosted by +175, and the memory boosted also at +175 (Hynix memory). Everything seemed stable. Hadn't seen any crashes or artifacts for the first couple of days. Then I began to get freezes, where the screen went black or sometimes grey. Where the gaming would then seemingly minimize and I'd be back to desktop. I could still hear the game, but be unable to get back into it. Additionally, my browser would would be a blank white screen.
> 
> Is there anything I can do to improve my OC? Furmark wont even launch with my memory clock any higher.


are you playing a less intensive game? gray screens usually isn't a crash due to high core clock, it's due to an inherit problem in some 970s on the minimum voltage being too low. (the voltage adjusts AFTER the core clock and will crash the games(music is running) /browsers due to low voltage. Anyway, none of the fixes for this problem right now are clean as they should be, you can choose to do one of these things if low voltage is the problem:

Turn on kboost in evga precision. Problem: it resets the card, feels brute force, and sits at 50watts idle

use oc guru 2 instead, raise the minimum offset voltage by .1v. Problem: oc guru uses 10-15% of your cpu at all times, and will cause stutter in cpu intensive games (unless u have a ht quad or hexcore)

flashing bios and set the minimum voltage to 1.1v (relatively risky)


----------



## Enzo Who

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *battleaxe*
> 
> What the heck? How can they be so different? I haven't seen anything like you describe. Nothing.
> 
> I totally believe you, its just so freaking weird, and for you I am sure very frustrating.
> Grey screen usually indicates the core is too high and unstable. Try to bring er' down a bit.


Yes, I know. There's really so much I've done so far that I kind of forgot when, where and what I did. So much that happend, every time trying to find the cause, thinking you found it only to have it reoccur the next day under the exact same settings. I really can't wait to get this beast on water so I can completely exclude the thermal throttling issue and go from there, start from scratch. It's been a fun experience though, overclocking is about the journey more than it is about the destination









I found my max memory speed so far, 7800 artifacts right away and noticeably. 7700 artifacts very slightly but if you look for it it's visible. 7600 doesn't seem to artifact at all. I'll go from there and wait to find max core clock once the waterblock is on.

Then I'm flashing the BIOS to get rid of this voltage joke.

There is one thing I do know for certain, with 100% certainty and without any doubt. My cards clockspeed and everything linked to it starts acting funky around 62-63°C, I don't reach 64 or 65°C (like I did before though but I didn't keep in mind the clockspeeds back then, it was probably throttling). And since there is no way to keep my clockspeeds fixed at max at this temp it's no use trying to find the max stable clock because afterwards it seems it throttles from 1580 to 1540 anyway, so was I stable at 1580 or 1540.

Edit:

Before I go to sleep, a "Unigine has stopped working" message equals a crash right? (Due to clocks that are too high).

Reason I ask is because with my previous card it always artefacted, never just crashed as it does now. First I would artefact slightly, then harder and when clocking absurdly high, THEN, heaven would crash on me. I haven't seen one artefact because of overclocking the core.


----------



## xgunnas

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Enzo Who*
> 
> Yes, I know. There's really so much I've done so far that I kind of forgot when, where and what I did. So much that happend, every time trying to find the cause, thinking you found it only to have it reoccur the next day under the exact same settings. I really can't wait to get this beast on water so I can completely exclude the thermal throttling issue and go from there, start from scratch. It's been a fun experience though, overclocking is about the journey more than it is about the destination
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I found my max memory speed so far, 7800 artifacts right away and noticeably. 7700 artifacts very slightly but if you look for it it's visible. 7600 doesn't seem to artifact at all. I'll go from there and wait to find max core clock once the waterblock is on.
> 
> Then I'm flashing the BIOS to get rid of this voltage joke.
> 
> There is one thing I do know for certain, with 100% certainty and without any doubt. My cards clockspeed and everything linked to it starts acting funky around 62-63°C, I don't reach 64 or 65°C (like I did before though but I didn't keep in mind the clockspeeds back then, it was probably throttling). And since there is no way to keep my clockspeeds fixed at max at this temp it's no use trying to find the max stable clock because afterwards it seems it throttles from 1580 to 1540 anyway, so was I stable at 1580 or 1540.
> 
> Edit:
> 
> Before I go to sleep, a "Unigine has stopped working" message equals a crash right?


never seen that before in valley or heaven, could be an outlier and it just crashed not related to the vid card.


----------



## zorphon

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Enzo Who*
> 
> Yes, I know. There's really so much I've done so far that I kind of forgot when, where and what I did. So much that happend, every time trying to find the cause, thinking you found it only to have it reoccur the next day under the exact same settings. I really can't wait to get this beast on water so I can completely exclude the thermal throttling issue and go from there, start from scratch. It's been a fun experience though, overclocking is about the journey more than it is about the destination
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I found my max memory speed so far, 7800 artifacts right away and noticeably. 7700 artifacts very slightly but if you look for it it's visible. 7600 doesn't seem to artifact at all. I'll go from there and wait to find max core clock once the waterblock is on.
> 
> Then I'm flashing the BIOS to get rid of this voltage joke.
> 
> There is one thing I do know for certain, with 100% certainty and without any doubt. My cards clockspeed and everything linked to it starts acting funky around 62-63°C, I don't reach 64 or 65°C (like I did before though but I didn't keep in mind the clockspeeds back then, it was probably throttling). And since there is no way to keep my clockspeeds fixed at max at this temp it's no use trying to find the max stable clock because afterwards it seems it throttles from 1580 to 1540 anyway, so was I stable at 1580 or 1540.
> 
> Edit:
> 
> Before I go to sleep, a "Unigine has stopped working" message equals a crash right?


Damn, Hynix memory huh?

Also on that edit: Never seen that error message in any Unigine benches, don't even think/know if it's GPU related


----------



## Enzo Who

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *xgunnas*
> 
> never seen that before in valley or heaven, could be an outlier and it just crashed not related to the vid card.


What haven't you seen before? Is it a reaction before or after my edit?







Sorry, it's getting late


----------



## xgunnas

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Enzo Who*
> 
> What haven't you seen before? Is it a reaction before or after my edit?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sorry, it's getting late


the error message that unigine has crashed, never seen it before.


----------



## Enzo Who

Hmm, interesting. Maybe I'm seeing random crashes as overclock issues, would explain all the anomalies







But no seriously, what exactly do you guys experience when overclocking the 970 too high in Heaven or Valley?

You are both running Windows 7, it could be a Windows 8 thingy, maybe it handles crashes differently.


----------



## Hequaqua

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Enzo Who*
> 
> Hmm, interesting. Maybe I'm seeing random crashes as overclock issues, would explain all the anomalies
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> But no seriously, what exactly do you guys experience when overclocking the 970 too high in Heaven or Valley?
> 
> You are both running Windows 7, it could be a Windows 8 thingy, maybe it handles crashes differently.


I get a black screen.....that flashes(I can see Valley still running)....then it will either crash completely, or it will snap out of it...and still be running the benchmark. It's kinda odd when it happens to me.

Edit: I use two monitors, and the both flash like that. Sometimes when it is happening, I can reset AB and it stops the crash(I normally have my benchmarking software running on the second monitor.


----------



## Enzo Who

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Hequaqua*
> 
> I get a black screen.....that flashes(I can see Valley still running)....then it will either crash completely, or it will snap out of it...and still be running the benchmark. It's kinda odd when it happens to me.
> 
> Edit: I use two monitors, and the both flash like that. Sometimes when it is happening, I can reset AB and it stops the crash(I normally have my benchmarking software running on the second monitor.


No error message or crash message or whatever? I've seen what you describe as well but only 4 times in over 80 or so crashes. No idea what my settings were though. I'll use Firestrike as a baseline stability benchmark again tomorrow.

Edit:

When it crashes like it does, with the error message, my clocks remain the same. I just can't restart Unigine, Heaven or Valley, without a system restart.


----------



## Hequaqua

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Enzo Who*
> 
> No error message or crash message or whatever? I've seen what you describe as well but only 4 times in over 80 or so crashes. No idea what my settings were though. I'll use Firestrike as a baseline stability benchmark again tomorrow.


If it crashed completely I get Valley has stopped working. I have also seen the message that the nvidia driver has crashed but recovered. Sometimes I don't see either though. Just the flashing, and back into the benchmark.

Edit: This may have nothing to with it, but sometimes after it has crashed, it doesn't matter what my settings are, if I try to run it again it will crash right off. It seems if I restart my computer, it will run it fine at whatever my settings are. I find that kinda odd. It also has happened with Firestrike. I've not had that problem when gaming....at all.


----------



## zorphon

Damn, every time my Unigine benches or Fire Strike crash from unstable overclock it is either a grey screen or black screen and I have to hard reboot my PC because it doesn't snap out of it. Why does it do that for me when you guys can sometimes recover or even close the bench program during/after the crash? I always have to restart my PC with a hard reset


----------



## xgunnas

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Hequaqua*
> 
> I get a black screen.....that flashes(I can see Valley still running)....then it will either crash completely, or it will snap out of it...and still be running the benchmark. It's kinda odd when it happens to me.
> 
> Edit: I use two monitors, and the both flash like that. Sometimes when it is happening, I can reset AB and it stops the crash(I normally have my benchmarking software running on the second monitor.


this, valley still runs after the crash, if that happens then i lower the core clock without touching the voltage by 13mhz, it's completely stable

this might also be related, when i got my card out of the box, it did 1595 for an hour before crashing, then 1583 on watch dogs for 3 hours~, i had to settle for 1570 after a week.

also try using the 344.75 drivers instead, it's slightly more stable than 347.09 imho.


----------



## Hequaqua

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *xgunnas*
> 
> this, valley still runs after the crash, if that happens then i lower the core clock without touching the voltage by 13mhz, it's completely stable
> 
> try using the 344.75 drivers instead, it's slightly more stable than 347.09.


It's odd. It happened with 344.75, 344.80 and 347.09. What's strange is I can turn right around, normally, and run it the same settings and it might crash and it might not.


----------



## jlhawn

my first time running Heaven 4.0 with my GTX 970, my overclock is 1572mhz memory 4008mhz
don't know if this is okay running a X58 i7 2.0 pci-e

edit: after going over afterburner log my core clock jumped between 1562mhz to 1574mhz multiple times


----------



## Enzo Who

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Hequaqua*
> 
> If it crashed completely I get Valley has stopped working. I have also seen the message that the nvidia driver has crashed but recovered. Sometimes I don't see either though. Just the flashing, and back into the benchmark.
> 
> Edit: This may have nothing to with it, but sometimes after it has crashed, it doesn't matter what my settings are, if I try to run it again it will crash right off. It seems if I restart my computer, it will run it fine at whatever my settings are. I find that kinda odd. It also has happened with Firestrike. I've not had that problem when gaming....at all.


This. Same here, only I get the Unigine has stopped working or crashed message more often. Every now and then the nVidia driver crasher although it's been a while since that happend. Can't restart either after a crash, no matter what the settings.

In hindsight, the error/crash message must be clockspeed/overclock related because at say, 1570 MHz I never get one. Well, not within 5 minutes. Never ran Heaven or Valley for over 30 minutes.


----------



## Hequaqua

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jlhawn*
> 
> my first time running Heaven 4.0 with my GTX 970, my overclock is 1572mhz memory 4008mhz
> don't know if this is okay running a X58 i7 2.0 pci-e


Looks like you did the same thing I did earlier. The 8.6 FPS. I was told to let the scenes run for a few seconds before starting the benchmark. It did help.


----------



## Enzo Who

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jlhawn*
> 
> my first time running Heaven 4.0 with my GTX 970, my overclock is 1572mhz memory 4008mhz
> don't know if this is okay running a X58 i7 2.0 pci-e
> 
> edit: after going over afterburner log my core clock jumped between 1562mhz to 1574mhz multiple times


If I run the same bench with 1580 MHz and 7600 MHz I get about 1515 score. I run a [email protected] so I'd say your result is pretty good.


----------



## Hequaqua

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Enzo Who*
> 
> This. Same here, only I get the Unigine has stopped working or crashed message more often. Every now and then the nVidia driver crasher although it's been a while since that happend. Can't restart either after a crash, no matter what the settings.
> 
> In hindsight, the error/crash message must be clockspeed/overclock related because at say, 1570 MHz I never get one. Well, not within 5 minutes. Never ran Heaven or Valley for over 30 minutes.


I ran Valley, but not at 1566mhz. I used my gaming settings. I will try it later with my benchmarking settings(1566mhz/8000mhz).


----------



## jlhawn

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Hequaqua*
> 
> Looks like you did the same thing I did earlier. The 8.6 FPS. I was told to let the scenes run for a few seconds before starting the benchmark. It did help.


yeah I didn't do that, I just hit the F9 key and let it go.


----------



## jlhawn

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Enzo Who*
> 
> If I run the same bench with 1580 MHz and 7600 MHz I get about 1515 score. I run a [email protected] so I'd say your result is pretty good.


what gets me is the min fps was at 29 untill the dark night scenes then it dropped to min fps of 8. is this normal to drop like that in dark scenes?


----------



## Hequaqua

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jlhawn*
> 
> what gets me is the min fps was at 29 untill the dark night scenes then it dropped to min fps of 8. is this normal to drop like that in dark scenes?


I've had that happen too. I'm not sure of the scene #. I think there are two that are back-to-back.


----------



## jlhawn

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Hequaqua*
> 
> I've had that happen too. I'm not sure of the scene #. I think there are two that are back-to-back.


yep they are 2 back to back, they are almost at the end so I'm thinking scenes 22 and 23 maybe?
I'll check next time I run it. gonna do a little more tweaking and try my 1605mhz see if it crashes as
it did on my favorite game. 1605mhz runs fine on my other games but not my favorite, go figure.


----------



## Xoriam

I've mentioned this before, but I'll mention it again.
Before actually benchmarking. play a few seconds of each scene to get rid of the min 8 fps problem.

and come make your submissions!
http://www.overclock.net/t/1360884/official-top-30-unigine-valley-benchmark-1-0

(submission guidelines must be followed, no exceptions.)


----------



## Hequaqua

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jlhawn*
> 
> yep they are 2 back to back, they are almost at the end so I'm thinking scenes 22 and 23 maybe?
> I'll check next time I run it. gonna do a little more tweaking and try my 1605mhz see if it crashes as
> it did on my favorite game. 1605mhz runs fine on my other games but not my favorite, go figure.


Isn't that the way it always is?....lol


----------



## jlhawn

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Xoriam*
> 
> I've mentioned this before, but I'll mention it again.
> Before actually benchmarking. play a few seconds of each scene to get rid of the min 8 fps problem.
> 
> and come make your submissions!
> http://www.overclock.net/t/1360884/official-top-30-unigine-valley-benchmark-1-0
> 
> (submission guidelines must be followed, no exceptions.)


I don't think my Valley 1.0 score is good enough to submit


----------



## xgunnas

just did 2 runs of heaven, first run, didn't wait, got 2 drop offs to 8.6 fps and gpu-load in the dark scenes

2nd run, i waited til all the scenes finished once and started the benchmark and got no drops in anything,

max temp was 63C. TDP 230w was 92% peak.

overall i think heaven's more stressful/slightly buggy.

valley's good for general gaming stability.


----------



## zorphon

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *xgunnas*
> 
> just did 2 runs of heaven, first run, didn't wait, got 2 drop offs to 8.6 fps and gpu-load in the dark scenes
> 
> 2nd run, i waited til all the scenes finished once and started the benchmark and got no drops in anything,
> 
> max temp was 63C. TDP 230w was 92% peak.
> 
> overall i think heaven's more stressful/slightly buggy.
> 
> valley's good for general gaming stability.


Yea I've had a lot of inconsistent experiences with heaven.

I usually just use Valley/Fire Strike. Works for me.


----------



## OdinValk

Should split the valley/heaven scores into groups of those with sli/xfire and those with single GPU.... Ofc a single GPU won't score as high as someone with 2 or 3


----------



## GrimDoctor

All these issues and tweaks just to get stable...

I'm a bit sick of the main group here bashing on the Strix and telling anyone asking "which should I buy" to ignore it, when it appears to be the most stable on a stock bios in terms of clocks and usage. I've posted the results of this in 3DMark benchmarks and in game with NO throttling on a 1573/2073 24/7 clock with good temps on air in this thread, the 3DMark Score threads and some info in the comparison thread.

So no mods, high clock on gpu and memory and no issue. Yes it only runs off of one 8pin but the results are proving more important, and the stability more important again. I think this is important for 970 buyers to know.

Edit: I'm not saying this to start some sort of silly argument, I am saying this because too much good info gets lost in this thread and I think it's important to not base things on guesses but facts.


----------



## Hequaqua

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *OdinValk*
> 
> Should split the valley/heaven scores into groups of those with sli/xfire and those with single GPU.... Ofc a single GPU won't score as high as someone with 2 or 3


Are you talking about the Top 30 Valley thread? It is broke up into groups. There is a heading at the top of the list.


----------



## Hequaqua

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *GrimDoctor*
> 
> All these issues and tweaks just to get stable...
> 
> I'm a bit sick of the main group here bashing on the Strix and telling anyone asking "which should I buy" to ignore it, when it appears to be the most stable on a stock bios in terms of clocks and usage. I've posted the results of this in 3DMark benchmarks and in game with NO throttling on a 1573/2073 24/7 clock with good temps on air in this thread, the 3DMark Score threads and some info in the comparison thread.
> 
> So no mods, high clock on gpu and memory and no issue. Yes it only runs off of one 8pin but the results are proving more important, and the stability more important again. I think this is important for 970 buyers to know.


I don't give advice on what to buy....lol I wish I could afford all of them...some type of trading/swap program. It would be like renting a car though, you wouldn't know how hard the person that had the card before you pushed it....









Edit: I said on a ealrier post that it seems like each card(Gigabyte/MSI/etc) all have their own little "brick wall" so to speak.


----------



## GrimDoctor

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Hequaqua*
> 
> I don't give advice on what to buy....lol I wish I could afford all of them...some type of trading/swap program. It would be like renting a car though, you wouldn't know how hard the person that had the card before you pushed it....


My main point is that people dismiss it based on what they think, not based on actual figures. Now I know people are going to try to slam me about this but actual figures speak louder as far as I'm concerned.


----------



## jlhawn

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *GrimDoctor*
> 
> My main point is that people dismiss it based on what they think, not based on actual figures. Now I know people are going to try to slam me about this but actual figures speak louder as far as I'm concerned.


I myself have not bashed on any of the 970 gpu's, I did however comment on the evga cooler issue back in Oct.
but yes you are right about the comments on the asus graphics card, I have read them myself.
now my opinion is that the top 3 970's are msi, asus, gigabyte, not in any particular order.









edit: now if your also refering to asus customer support then I have to say they have not been good to my friends or family, that being said, every asus motherboard I have owned has been the best and I have never had to rma one. heck the one I have now I was moving a fan connector from a fan header on the motherboard and it came in contact with the case and a big spark shot out (yes it was on







) but the board still runs great and the fan header still works. thats a good motherboard imo


----------



## Xoriam

Who was hating on the Strix? It's one of the cards with the best clocks.


----------



## zorphon

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *GrimDoctor*
> 
> My main point is that people dismiss it based on what they think, not based on actual figures. Now I know people are going to try to slam me about this but actual figures speak louder as far as I'm concerned.


While this is true, you can't fault people for having subjective thoughts about things. Sure, data is important and actual figures are important too, but when people start throwing around stuff like "ASUS support and RMA is so bad", they may not be speaking objectively and from a 'actual figures' standpoint, but they could be speaking from experience. Which is still a firsthand observation and should be considered as such for a data point.

That being said, I do agree with what you're saying and think it's almost silly when people start shooting down any card that doesn't belong to their "golden child" manufacturer. I think it's funny how people were bashing the Strix, when it repeatedly show it is a contender.


----------



## Hequaqua

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *GrimDoctor*
> 
> My main point is that people dismiss it based on what they think, not based on actual figures. Now I know people are going to try to slam me about this but actual figures speak louder as far as I'm concerned.


I don't really see it these posts, people slamming any particular card really. I try to read them all, but perhaps I've missed a few that were slamming the Strix. I'm sure there are some that have their strong opinions though. I look at it like this.....EVERY card is different, even if from the same mfg. They are just like CPU's, some with the same chip will get totally different results sometimes. Like I said, I can't tell anyone about any card but mine. I think overall though, all of the 970's perform above what the specs say they will. I mean, mine is sold with like a 1253 OC. Out of the box it's more like 1328. I can OC it to 1540-1545/8000 without any problems. I think for the prices we paid, you really couldn't go wrong with any of the 970's.


----------



## GrimDoctor

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *zorphon*
> 
> While this is true, you can't fault people for having subjective thoughts about things. Sure, data is important and actual figures are important too, but when people start throwing around stuff like "ASUS support and RMA is so bad", they may not be speaking objectively and from a 'actual figures' standpoint, but they could be speaking from experience. Which is still a firsthand observation and should be considered as such for a data point.
> 
> That being said, I do agree with what you're saying and think it's almost silly when people start shooting down any card that doesn't belong to their "golden child" manufacturer. I think it's funny how people were bashing the Strix, when it repeatedly show it is a contender.


Look through enough of this thread and you'll find it, unfortunately.
Like I said, I just think for people coming to this thread as a buyer, the main things you can find are negative, off the cuff or not (though it's pretty clear with most of them), and I think that's it's important that you can clock hard without worrying about warranties. Granted, this is OCN and many want to push their cards hard, but not everyone will want to venture in bios mods or hard modding etc just to get a high clock, and they shouldn't have to.


----------



## OdinValk

Response from EVGA in regards to questioning what sshouldbe done about coil whine
i,

There are a few things that can be done to alleviate coil whine noise. The first would be to enable v-sync. If that does not help, you may want to try 'burning in' the card. To do so, download and run Unigine Heaven overnight. If it helps, you may want to try again further.

Finally, since different combinations of hardware can produce varying amounts of coil whine, you may want to try testing the card in another system or with another power supply if you have the option available to you.

Let us know of your results and we will assist you further.

Regards,
EVGA


----------



## GrimDoctor

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Hequaqua*
> 
> I don't really see it these posts, people slamming any particular card really. I try to read them all, but perhaps I've missed a few that were slamming the Strix. I'm sure there are some that have their strong opinions though. I look at it like this.....EVERY card is different, even if from the same mfg. They are just like CPU's, some with the same chip will get totally different results sometimes. Like I said, I can't tell anyone about any card but mine. I think overall though, all of the 970's perform above what the specs say they will. I mean, mine is sold with like a 1253 OC. Out of the box it's more like 1328. I can OC it to 1540-1545/8000 without any problems. I think for the prices we paid, you really couldn't go wrong with any of the 970's.


That's a good point, they are all good cards that clock well regardless and have different pros and cons - as I've said once before, do your research, prioritize your needs/wants and make a decision from there, eg if you want a silent card with an monstrous OC, you might need to rethink what is realistic, there is always a balance.

NB: when I say you, I don't mean you Hequaqua, it's general.


----------



## Hequaqua

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *GrimDoctor*
> 
> That's a good point, they are all good cards that clock well regardless and have different pros and cons - as I've said once before, do your research, prioritize your needs/wants and make a decision from there, eg if you want a silent card with an monstrous OC, you might need to rethink what is realistic, there is always a balance.
> 
> NB: when I say you, I don't mean you Hequaqua, it's general.


No problem. I didn't look at many reviews, or benchmark results when I decided to buy. I bought mine because I was planning on updating my CPU/MB. I knew I was going to get a MSI MB, so I decided to buy the MSI 970. Oh, and that was the only one that in stock that afternoon out of the 3 970's that were offered at the time. I think after I bought mine, they were even sold out in like an hour. lol

Edit: Another reason I bought the 970 in general. I wasn't happy with my R9 270x


----------



## zorphon

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Hequaqua*
> 
> No problem. I didn't look at many reviews, or benchmark results when I decided to buy. I bought mine because I was planning on updating my CPU/MB. I knew I was going to get a MSI MB, so I decided to buy the MSI 970. Oh, and that was the only one that in stock that afternoon out of the 3 970's that were offered at the time. I think after I bought mine, they were even sold out in like an hour. lol
> 
> Edit: Another reason I bought the 970 in general. I wasn't happy with my R9 270x


Yea I bought my card kind of on the whim like that as well.

Was browsing hardforum for old junk people sell on there. Came across a new in the box vanilla Zotac 970 for $270 with shipping. Has a 570 previously, and I was planning on waiting until the 960 release in a month to upgrade, but just said screw it, for $60-90 depending on brand of a savings it was worth it. The main thing is, it was worth it to _me_. The part people forget when bashing brands/certain cards is their needs might be different.

That being said... a small part of me in the back of my head is telling me I should have just sucked it up and spent $70 more for a card with a better cooler and a bit more beef to it. Alas, I still went from a 570 to a 970 so it isn't like the sky is falling.


----------



## Hequaqua

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *zorphon*
> 
> Yea I bought my card kind of on the whim like that as well.
> 
> Was browsing hardforum for old junk people sell on there. Came across a new in the box vanilla Zotac 970 for $270 with shipping. Has a 570 previously, and I was planning on waiting until the 960 release in a month to upgrade, but just said screw it, for $60-90 depending on brand of a savings it was worth it. The main thing is, it was worth it to _me_. The part people forget when bashing brands/certain cards is their needs might be different.
> 
> That being said... a small part of me in the back of my head is telling me I should have just sucked it up and spent $70 more for a card with a better cooler and a bit more beef to it. Alas, I still went from a 570 to a 970 so it isn't like the sky is falling.


I know what you mean. I felt like that after I bought my R9....I was like I should have splurged......lol But hey, it was an OC edition with 4gb of RAM, and a free copy of BF4...lol I think I paid, hmmm....maybe 240.00.

Edit: I still have the R9, it's in my son's computer.


----------



## Thrilhouse

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *xgunnas*
> 
> are you playing a less intensive game? gray screens usually isn't a crash due to high core clock, it's due to an inherit problem in some 970s on the minimum voltage being too low. (the voltage adjusts AFTER the core clock and will crash the games(music is running) /browsers due to low voltage. Anyway, none of the fixes for this problem right now are clean as they should be, you can choose to do one of these things if low voltage is the problem:
> 
> Turn on kboost in evga precision. Problem: it resets the card, feels brute force, and sits at 50watts idle
> 
> use oc guru 2 instead, raise the minimum offset voltage by .1v. Problem: oc guru uses 10-15% of your cpu at all times, and will cause stutter in cpu intensive games (unless u have a ht quad or hexcore)
> 
> flashing bios and set the minimum voltage to 1.1v (relatively risky)


Is this an issue that is worth RMAing for? Even though my card hasn't seemed to be a OCing champ, I haven't noticed any coil whine, so I'm hesitant.

Is there any reason to think there will be a fix in the future that isn't either brute force, wasteful of resources (power or cpu) or simply just risky?


----------



## hertz9753

You have 0 load. What is the problem?


----------



## Thrilhouse

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *hertz9753*
> 
> You have 0 load. What is the problem?


Under PerfCap Reason-
VRel: Limited by Reliability Voltage


----------



## hertz9753

Go back to stock and post again.


----------



## mercs213

Got my GTX 970 today. Very disappointed, specific one: https://www.amazon.com/EVGA-GeForce-Superclocked-Graphics-04G-P4-2974-KR/dp/B00NVODXR4

Bad coil whine and crashing right out of the box running metro last light benchmark. I will be returning and getting an Asus Strix. Love EVGA but this has left a sour taste in my mouth. Posted on their forums too: http://forums.evga.com/EVGA-please-do-not-make-this-same-mistake-again-GTX-970-Superclocked-ACX-20-m2276072.aspx

Please avoid this card. Lots of negative and similar reviews on Amazon. Hope EVGA get their crap together next round.


----------



## UZ7

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mercs213*
> 
> Got my GTX 970 today. Very disappointed, specific one: https://www.amazon.com/EVGA-GeForce-Superclocked-Graphics-04G-P4-2974-KR/dp/B00NVODXR4
> 
> Bad coil whine and crashing right out of the box running metro last light benchmark. I will be returning and getting an Asus Strix. Love EVGA but this has left a sour taste in my mouth. Posted on their forums too: http://forums.evga.com/EVGA-please-do-not-make-this-same-mistake-again-GTX-970-Superclocked-ACX-20-m2276072.aspx
> 
> Please avoid this card. Lots of negative and similar reviews on Amazon. Hope EVGA get their crap together next round.


Yeah if you're going EVGA I would probably hit up their higher tier line rather than the regular 970 acx.


----------



## generalkayoss

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mercs213*
> 
> Got my GTX 970 today. Very disappointed, specific one: https://www.amazon.com/EVGA-GeForce-Superclocked-Graphics-04G-P4-2974-KR/dp/B00NVODXR4
> 
> Bad coil whine and crashing right out of the box running metro last light benchmark. I will be returning and getting an Asus Strix. Love EVGA but this has left a sour taste in my mouth. Posted on their forums too: http://forums.evga.com/EVGA-please-do-not-make-this-same-mistake-again-GTX-970-Superclocked-ACX-20-m2276072.aspx
> 
> Please avoid this card. Lots of negative and similar reviews on Amazon. Hope EVGA get their crap together next round.


Got my 970 today too, and just like with my 660, I get coil whine while using benchmark software and only benchmark software. Don't hear it at all while gaming or idle. Anyone have any ideas?


----------



## xgunnas

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Thrilhouse*
> 
> Is this an issue that is worth RMAing for? Even though my card hasn't seemed to be a OCing champ, I haven't noticed any coil whine, so I'm hesitant.
> 
> Is there any reason to think there will be a fix in the future that isn't either brute force, wasteful of resources (power or cpu) or simply just risky?


1552 for 1.21v is a champ already, it's better than the one i have by at least 2 bins, and mine has minor coil whine issues and had the gray screens on less intensive games. I'd say it's unlikely at this point that the drivers can fix this as it is caused by a delayed increase in voltage by the video card when boosting. Assuming you aren't playing cpu intensive games all the time, you can go with oc guru 2 as the oc tool and increase the min offset by .1v. This will work unless you are playing a game that uses more than 85% cpu. Only game i've seen so far is DA3 (2500k, quad with no HT). If you have a hex or quad with HT, oc guru is the way to go
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *generalkayoss*
> 
> Got my 970 today too, and just like with my 660, I get coil whine while using benchmark software and only benchmark software. Don't hear it at all while gaming or idle. Anyone have any ideas?


if it's just at parts with extremely high fps, that's normal, most cards will whine over 1000 fps.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mercs213*
> 
> Got my GTX 970 today. Very disappointed, specific one: https://www.amazon.com/EVGA-GeForce-Superclocked-Graphics-04G-P4-2974-KR/dp/B00NVODXR4
> 
> Bad coil whine and crashing right out of the box running metro last light benchmark. I will be returning and getting an Asus Strix. Love EVGA but this has left a sour taste in my mouth. Posted on their forums too: http://forums.evga.com/EVGA-please-do-not-make-this-same-mistake-again-GTX-970-Superclocked-ACX-20-m2276072.aspx
> 
> Please avoid this card. Lots of negative and similar reviews on Amazon. Hope EVGA get their crap together next round.


http://www.evga.com/articles/00892/EVGA-GeForce-GTX-970-SSC/

this is the one that fixed the issues, including coil whines, temps, tdp.


----------



## GrimDoctor

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *generalkayoss*
> 
> Got my 970 today too, and just like with my 660, I get coil whine while using benchmark software and only benchmark software. Don't hear it at all while gaming or idle. Anyone have any ideas?


They all whine a bit, best thing to try...bench in through a few Valley or Firestrike runs (doesn't need an OC on it) just to run them in a little..this has helped some people.


----------



## generalkayoss

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *GrimDoctor*
> 
> They all whine a bit, best thing to try...bench in through a few Valley or Firestrike runs (doesn't need an OC on it) just to run them in a little..this has helped some people.


It's so weird though, it will even whine on the passmark menu screen, without running any tests. My 660 did the exact same thing. I'm almost wondering if it's coming from my PSU.


----------



## hertz9753

I have 2 EVGA GTX 970's of the same model number. I don't have a problem folding both of those cards 24/7.

I did give them a chance to heat up and do some work before I gave them more power.


----------



## GrimDoctor

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *generalkayoss*
> 
> It's so weird though, it will even whine on the passmark menu screen, without running any tests. My 660 did the exact same thing. I'm almost wondering if it's coming from my PSU.


That is a little strange, I could be PSU related but I'm not game enough to guess on some PSUs, someone like shilka might be a good person to ask. FWIW the only time I get it is during long benching runs, never in gaming or rendering, thankfully.


----------



## xgunnas

[/quote]
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *generalkayoss*
> 
> It's so weird though, it will even whine on the passmark menu screen, without running any tests. My 660 did the exact same thing. I'm almost wondering if it's coming from my PSU.


IIRC passmark menu is 3000 fps, any card will whine.


----------



## generalkayoss

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *xgunnas*
> 
> IIRC passmark menu is 3000 fps, any card will whine.


Well that explains that. lol


----------



## hertz9753

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *GrimDoctor*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *generalkayoss*
> 
> It's so weird though, it will even whine on the passmark menu screen, without running any tests. My 660 did the exact same thing. I'm almost wondering if it's coming from my PSU.
> 
> 
> 
> That is a little strange, I could be PSU related but I'm not game enough to guess on some PSUs, someone like @shilka might be a good person to ask. FWIW the only time I get it is during long benching runs, never in gaming or rendering, thankfully.
Click to expand...

I fixed your post. Coil whine is normal when you stress Nvidia GPU's. Some have less than others.


----------



## Enzo Who

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *xgunnas*
> 
> 1552 for 1.21v is a champ already, it's better than the one i have by at least 2 bins, and mine has minor coil whine issues and had the gray screens on less intensive games. I'd say it's unlikely at this point that the drivers can fix this as it is caused by a delayed increase in voltage by the video card when boosting. Assuming you aren't playing cpu intensive games all the time, you can go with oc guru 2 as the oc tool and increase the min offset by .1v. This will work unless you are playing a game that uses more than 85% cpu. Only game i've seen so far is DA3 (2500k, quad with no HT). If you have a hex or quad with HT, oc guru is the way to go
> if it's just at parts with extremely high fps, that's normal, most cards will whine over 1000 fps.
> http://www.evga.com/articles/00892/EVGA-GeForce-GTX-970-SSC/
> 
> this is the one that fixed the issues, including coil whines, temps, tdp.


Xgunnas, about that. It's something I've been pondering over for the last few days. What would most of you prefer. Say 1550 MHz at stock voltage or 1590 or 1600 at 1.262/1.273V? I've asked this before but no one really commented, mainly because not many people seem to know what the actual maximum safe 24/7 voltage is. Everyone has their own maximum voltage based on what they feel is safe, not based on actual cards degrading faster at a certain voltage. Now I know it's early to say because the 970 is relatively new but I assume it must, in more than one way, compare to older nVidia GPU's.


----------



## generalkayoss

So I ran a few cycles of Fire Strike. Played around overclocking and ended up with 1453MHz core boost and 1853MHz memory at stock voltage...

However...

While under load, in the sensors tab in GPU Z, it's showing 1541MHz on the core...

Which one is the correct reference?


----------



## error-id10t

The sensor tab unless you're doing something odd.


----------



## generalkayoss

Is that normal? And if so, what causes the difference in readings? I'm using OC Guru and it shows 1453MHz on the boost clock as well.


----------



## Enzo Who

Does your voltage drop as well? I'm seeing the same thing when overclocking to 1590MHz. PrecisionX says 1590MHz but when looking at the GPU-z logs it's more often running at 1574 than at 1590 because it throttles. It just jumps between the two clockspeeds depending on god knows what, probably temperature in my case. It's always good to read the logs because you can compare all the values at a given time and see how they relate thus enabling you to guess the cause.

That's the theory at least







It raised more questions than answers for me.


----------



## xgunnas

.[/quote]
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Enzo Who*
> 
> Xgunnas, about that. It's something I've been pondering over for the last few days. What would most of you prefer. Say 1550 MHz at stock voltage or 1590 or 1600 at 1.262/1.273V? I've asked this before but no one really commented, mainly because not many people seem to know what the actual maximum safe 24/7 voltage is. Everyone has their own maximum voltage based on what they feel is safe, not based on actual cards degrading faster at a certain voltage. Now I know it's early to say because the 970 is relatively new but I assume it must, in more than one way, compare to older nVidia GPU's.


it's different for every1, but my personal limits for this chip is 1.35v or 85C 24/7, it's a 28nm chip and i run my 32nm sandy bridge 1.43v, the most common limit for 22nm haswell is about 1.3v.

right now it's impossible to reach either of the limits for me on the 970.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *generalkayoss*
> 
> 
> 
> So I ran a few cycles of Fire Strike. Played around overclocking and ended up with 1453MHz core boost and 1853MHz memory at stock voltage...
> 
> However...
> 
> While under load, in the sensors tab in GPU Z, it's showing 1541MHz on the core...
> 
> Which one is the correct reference?


1453 is the on paper base boost, not full load, 1541 is the actual boost, if this helps, my card needs 1.225v under the gpu-z voltage to do 1540. you are getting close.


----------



## NerdNoire

I wish to know which AIB Nvidia parter has bigger Asic quality, better cooling solution and better power design.
Read on EVGA forum that the normal ones have better quality asics than FTW Edition 74 vs 67 on FTW.
I want a card with big Asic quality, better power design(more phases) and a low noise, low temperature capable cooler.
Galax Hofs are out of the equasion cause they are to expensive.
I want a card with backplate.
Heard Gigabyte and MSI are the best ones.
So the question is:
Who's better Gigabyte,MSI, Asus, EVGA, Galax, Zotac, Palit, Gainward...
Which manufacturer has better Asic and Cooling solution?

I really wanted the Manli or OCUK cards as they are the only ones that comes with that fancy Nvidia Titan/780/780ti/780 Black Edition/980 cooler, I love that design its just the swaggest, but these cards are practicaly impossible to find.
I hear Nvidia pulled of 970 with titan cooler cause it would be to expensive and the partners just don't make them with that
cooling solution cause of those costs unfortunately.
Only Manli brand and OCUK brand have those "stock" coolers.


----------



## Enzo Who

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *NerdNoire*
> 
> I wish to know which AIB Nvidia parter has bigger Asic quality, better cooling solution and better power design.
> Read on EVGA forum that the normal ones have better quality asics than FTW Edition 74 vs 67 on FTW.
> I want a card with big Asic quality, better power design(more phases) and a low noise, low temperature capable cooler.
> Galax Hofs are out of the equasion cause they are to expensive.
> I want a card with backplate.
> Heard Gigabyte and MSI are the best ones.
> So the question is:
> Who's better Gigabyte,MSI, Asus, EVGA, Galax, Zotac, Palit, Gainward...
> Which manufacturer has better Asic and Cooling solution?
> 
> I really wanted the Manli or OCUK cards as they are the only ones that comes with that fancy Nvidia Titan/780/780ti/780 Black Edition/980 cooler, I love that design its just the swaggest, but these cards are practicaly impossible to find.
> I hear Nvidia pulled of 970 with titan cooler cause it would be to expensive and the partners just don't make them with that
> cooling solution cause of those costs unfortunately.
> Only Manli brand and OCUK brand have those "stock" coolers.


Check out this thread. It's why I chose the Gigabyte G1 because of the phases, extra 8 pin and dual BIOS. Higher ASIC, in my opinion, doesn't matter. I've been looking at overclock results everywhere and I see no correlation between high or low ASIC and overclock potential. I've seen just as many high ASIC cards clock relatively low as low ASIC cards that clock high. My $0.02 though.

Edit:

This thread:
http://www.overclock.net/t/1516121/gtx-970-comparison-strix-vs-msi-gaming-vs-gigabyte-g1


----------



## RaleighStClair

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *NerdNoire*
> 
> I wish to know which AIB Nvidia parter has bigger Asic quality, better cooling solution and better power design.
> Read on EVGA forum that the normal ones have better quality asics than FTW Edition 74 vs 67 on FTW.
> I want a card with big Asic quality, better power design(more phases) and a low noise, low temperature capable cooler.
> Galax Hofs are out of the equasion cause they are to expensive.
> I want a card with backplate.
> Heard Gigabyte and MSI are the best ones.
> So the question is:
> Who's better Gigabyte,MSI, Asus, EVGA, Galax, Zotac, Palit, Gainward...
> Which manufacturer has better Asic and Cooling solution?
> 
> I really wanted the Manli or OCUK cards as they are the only ones that comes with that fancy Nvidia Titan/780/780ti/780 Black Edition/980 cooler, I love that design its just the swaggest, but these cards are practicaly impossible to find.
> I hear Nvidia pulled of 970 with titan cooler cause it would be to expensive and the partners just don't make them with that
> cooling solution cause of those costs unfortunately.
> Only Manli brand and OCUK brand have those "stock" coolers.


You can't really go wrong getting any of the top 4; Gig G1, EVGA, MSI, ASUS. Pick the one that fits your case/looks the best and hope for good silicon. ASIC means literally nothing and has no bearing on an overclock potential.


----------



## melodystyle2003

Guys, the silicon lottery is to blame, no matter if yours has samsung or hynix chips. Here is a run with 1560/2050Mhz using hynix ram chips (can go up to 2120Mhz).


----------



## Enzo Who

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *melodystyle2003*
> 
> Guys, the silicon lottery is to blame, no matter if yours has samsung or hynix chips. Here is a run with 1560/2050Mhz using hynix ram chips (can go up to 2120Mhz).


That's a 12% increase on my average fps with a GTX 970 @ 1580/7600MHz. I assume this is just Heaven favoring memory speed over core speed and this does not extrapolate to real world gaming fps? Atleast I hope not


----------



## vallonen

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *NerdNoire*
> 
> I wish to know which AIB Nvidia parter has bigger Asic quality, better cooling solution and better power design.
> Read on EVGA forum that the normal ones have better quality asics than FTW Edition 74 vs 67 on FTW.
> I want a card with big Asic quality, better power design(more phases) and a low noise, low temperature capable cooler.
> Galax Hofs are out of the equasion cause they are to expensive.
> I want a card with backplate.
> Heard Gigabyte and MSI are the best ones.
> So the question is:
> Who's better Gigabyte,MSI, Asus, EVGA, Galax, Zotac, Palit, Gainward...
> Which manufacturer has better Asic and Cooling solution?
> 
> I really wanted the Manli or OCUK cards as they are the only ones that comes with that fancy Nvidia Titan/780/780ti/780 Black Edition/980 cooler, I love that design its just the swaggest, but these cards are practicaly impossible to find.
> I hear Nvidia pulled of 970 with titan cooler cause it would be to expensive and the partners just don't make them with that
> cooling solution cause of those costs unfortunately.
> Only Manli brand and OCUK brand have those "stock" coolers.


Galax GTX 970 EXOC Black Edition, comes with a backplate.

Both the Prolimatech MK-26 and Raijintek Morpheus will fit. Stock coolers are out of the question of you want a quiet system.


----------



## NerdNoire

Can anyone name me a 970 with Hynix or Elpida memory chips?
Please tell me the Brand and model.


----------



## NerdNoire

By stock i mean this cooler:


----------



## NerdNoire

Thats the nicest cooler for me.
The sexiest one.
Only Manli and UCUK makes 970 with this cooler.
Really whish other AIBs to use it.


----------



## melodystyle2003

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Enzo Who*
> 
> That's a 12% increase on my average fps with a GTX 970 @ 1580/7600MHz. I assume this is just Heaven favoring memory speed over core speed and this does not extrapolate to real world gaming fps? Atleast I hope not


Memory overclock gives the least boost in gaming fps performance, nothing to worry about imho. Don't know if you have make the changes to nvidia driver's settings for the heaven bench cause 12% sounds bit much of a difference (nvidia control panel->manage 3d settings->select Unigine:Heaven 4.0 demo and set multi display/mixed to *Single display performance mode*, Power management mode to *Prefer maximum performance* and Texture filtering - Quality to *High performance*).
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *NerdNoire*
> 
> Can anyone name me a 970 with Hynix or Elpida memory chips?
> Please tell me the Brand and model.


In the current market filled with new revisions, most gtx 970 are using hynix chips.
P.S. Try to edit your post, instead of posting new one below your previous post.


----------



## xgunnas

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Enzo Who*
> 
> That's a 12% increase on my average fps with a GTX 970 @ 1580/7600MHz. I assume this is just Heaven favoring memory speed over core speed and this does not extrapolate to real world gaming fps? Atleast I hope not


my score on heaven and valley are all horrible, cpu speed/# of cores/vram speed matters alot, i use it only for stability test.

a 970 oc should get around 13k gfx on firestrike, check for that if u have doubts.


----------



## NerdNoire

I really wanted that!
Its a shame the majority of AIB don't use that.
http://www.manli.com/en/product/geforce-gtx970-nv


----------



## Enzo Who

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *NerdNoire*
> 
> I really wanted that!
> Its a shame the majority of AIB don't use that.
> http://www.manli.com/en/product/geforce-gtx970-nv


Just go pro and put a water block on it, let us know the results








Quote:


> Originally Posted by *melodystyle2003*
> 
> Memory overclock gives the least boost in gaming fps performance, nothing to worry about imho. Don't know if you have make the changes to nvidia driver's settings for the heaven bench cause 12% sounds bit much of a difference (nvidia control panel->manage 3d settings->select Unigine:Heaven 4.0 demo and set multi display/mixed to *Single display performance mode*, Power management mode to *Prefer maximum performance* and Texture filtering - Quality to *High performance*).
> In the current market filled with new revisions, most gtx 970 are using hynix chips.
> P.S. Try to edit your post, instead of posting new one below your previous post.


Yes, I've read that part of the post a few hours ago, I'll test again when I'm home and get back to you. Thank you

Edit:

Also, as I'm waiting for my 970 water block does anyone know anyone with a watercooled 970? I'm amazed to find so little about water cooled 970's. Not even on xtremesystems.org. Isn't this supposed to be THE card to overclock on water? I found 1 post of 1 guy who reports 27°C idle temps and 43°C in furmark. 4 months after their release.

Links are greatly appreciated


----------



## NerdNoire

Maybe in the future i'll buy a Water cooler.
I live in Brasil and they are really ******* expensive right here.
My rig is "Good" i think.
I currently have:
Asus Maximus V Gene Mobo
Intel Corei7 3770K
8gbs of ram (patriot ****ty second brand called Memory One)
2 Western Digital 1TB HDs, one Is Caviar Green the Other is Caviar Blue 7200Rpm on both
Steelseries Qck Heavy mousepad with Steelseries Rival mouse.
Thermaltake 750w powersupply with 60amps on 12v line.
Coolermaster Medium tower case.
Creative A520 5.1 surround sound
Audio Technica ATH M50S headphone
Everglide Keyboard.

I currently want an SSD for Windows and a Water Cooler.

Im only buying a new VGA cause my old EVGA GTX 470 SSC died (a memory chip corroded and had a short circuit).


----------



## Mr-Dark

Hello all









i just will join the club soon

coming from 280x crossfire to gtx 970 sli

but i cant detrmine what the best gtx 970 i can get i want low temp and fan noise as posible

here is the copy of 970 we have

asus gtx 970 strix for 518$

Gigabyte gtx 970 G1 gaming for 518$

Gigabyte gtx 970 windforce for 488$

msi gtx 970 gaming for 480$

evga gtx 970 sc for 480$

what is the best ? for sli ??

my pc

i7 4790k + asus z97 + 16gb + corsair gs800 screen 1080p for now

someone will say get gtx 980 for that price its cost here 770$


----------



## xgunnas

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mr-Dark*
> 
> Hello all
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> i just will join the club soon
> 
> coming from 280x crossfire to gtx 970 sli
> 
> but i cant detrmine what the best gtx 970 i can get i want low temp and fan noise as posible
> 
> here is the copy of 970 we have
> 
> asus gtx 970 strix for 518$
> 
> Gigabyte gtx 970 G1 gaming for 518$
> 
> Gigabyte gtx 970 windforce for 488$
> 
> msi gtx 970 gaming for 480$
> 
> evga gtx 970 sc for 480$
> 
> what is the best ? for sli ??
> 
> my pc
> 
> i7 4790k + asus z97 + 16gb + corsair gs800 screen 1080p for now


highest oc ceiling-msi gaming
best temps g1
lowest fan noise msi, asus
highest tdp msi, g1

depends on what's important for you.


----------



## Mr-Dark

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *xgunnas*
> 
> highest oc ceiling-msi gaming
> best temps g1
> lowest fan noise msi, asus
> highest tdp msi, g1
> 
> depends on what's important for you.


thank you for rep









what about vrm temp on msi ??






this video talking about msi fan issue ( one fan work 100% other stop untill restart ) ???

i wil overclock to 1450mhz on the core only and maby on oc the card overclock already from factory


----------



## Enzo Who

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mr-Dark*
> 
> thank you for rep
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> what about vrm temp on msi ??
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> this video talking about msi fan issue ( one fan work 100% other stop untill restart ) ???
> 
> i wil overclock to 1450mhz on the core only and maby on oc the card overclock already from factory


I think close to every card will do 1450 MHz. As mentioned many times before, you can't go wrong with any 970 except for the early EVGA models. Get the newest ACX model when buying EVGA.


----------



## Mr-Dark

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Enzo Who*
> 
> I think close to every card will do 1450 MHz. As mentioned many times before, you can't go wrong with any 970 except for the early EVGA models. Get the newest ACX model when buying EVGA.


Yes the evga here is acx 2 not 1

so i will decide between msi and gigabyte and asus


----------



## OdinValk

Hmm.. I must've gotten the 1 in a million cards from EVGA... Yea my card whines... But only while bench... I'm getting decent overclocking results... With modding bios ... Hmmm oh well.. I guess I'll stop worrying so much.. I've wanted a front line card for a long time..


----------



## NerdNoire

Who makes the best gddr5 memory?
Im concerned with durability, overclokablity.
Elpida, Samsung or Hynix?
My old GTX 470 had samsung chips and it just short circuited and melted.
I have a concern on samsung because of this.
Heard some people calling Elpida crappy but i don't belive it as top brands of ram used them on their top of the line models, im speaking of such brands as G.Skill, Kingston...


----------



## joeh4384

Do they make any 970s with Elpida?


----------



## OdinValk

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *NerdNoire*
> 
> Can anyone name me a 970 with Hynix or Elpida memory chips?
> Please tell me the Brand and model.


My EVGA SC ACX 2.0 has hynix chips.. and it appears my cooler is aligned.. contrary to the reports that their heatsinks are misaligned.. my product number is 2974




and on a side note.. my phone takes REALLY clear pictures for only having a DUAL 4mp camera lol


----------



## generalkayoss

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *NerdNoire*
> 
> Who makes the best gddr5 memory?
> Im concerned with durability, overclokablity.
> Elpida, Samsung or Hynix?
> My old GTX 470 had samsung chips and it just short circuited and melted.
> I have a concern on samsung because of this.
> Heard some people calling Elpida crappy but i don't belive it as top brands of ram used them on their top of the line models, im speaking of such brands as G.Skill, Kingston...


I have the Gigabyte Windforce edition and it has Hynix.


----------



## generalkayoss

Quote:


> and on a side note.. my phone takes REALLY clear pictures for only having a DUAL 4mp camera lol


It does! Check mine out from the last page... You can barely read anything. Lol


----------



## doza

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *GrimDoctor*
> 
> All these issues and tweaks just to get stable...
> 
> I'm a bit sick of the main group here bashing on the Strix and telling anyone asking "which should I buy" to ignore it, when it appears to be the most stable on a stock bios in terms of clocks and usage. I've posted the results of this in 3DMark benchmarks and in game with NO throttling on a 1573/2073 24/7 clock with good temps on air in this thread, the 3DMark Score threads and some info in the comparison thread.
> 
> So no mods, high clock on gpu and memory and no issue. Yes it only runs off of one 8pin but the results are proving more important, and the stability more important again. I think this is important for 970 buyers to know.
> 
> Edit: I'm not saying this to start some sort of silly argument, I am saying this because too much good info gets lost in this thread and I think it's important to not base things on guesses but facts.


i just cant understand, u are using 1573 core with stock bios (163w 100% 196w 120%TDP) and get no throttling in firestrike, that is just not possible with strix on stock bios,sorry if i am wrong but when i got strix i remember all who had strix had start to throttle at 1500mhz and above in firestrike, and i dont think that's changed.
Use gpu-z and at first gpu test under firestrike ul get throttleing in few sec, and ul know stock bios cant handle more than 1500mhz (with no throttling)

ul notice lower (minimal) but lower scores at 1501mhz using asus( i did bench for comparison) this is because at 1501mhz my card cant keep stable clocks reaching 120% aka 195w max alowed trough stock bios)
http://www.overclock.net/t/1516121/gtx-970-comparison-strix-vs-msi-gaming-vs-gigabyte-g1

P.S.
can u post your bios here so we can have a look. THX!


----------



## Equinoxe

I have a few questions,

I have Gigabyte Windforce GTX 970 (not the G1)

My TDP usage barely reaches 80%, i have seen it go 89% max. Is this normal? my power target is set at 112%

Also, what do most people get on a maximum stable OC?

Thanks!


----------



## Last-Rights

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *melodystyle2003*
> 
> Guys, the silicon lottery is to blame, no matter if yours has samsung or hynix chips. Here is a run with 1560/2050Mhz using hynix ram chips (can go up to 2120Mhz).


seriously dude lottery is right... or dudette my bad either way i cant OC my ram on this card without passing 340 mhz (i have hynix) without getting mad ERRORS when you over clock your video ram do you test it for errors or do you over clock the living hell out it and not care?


----------



## melodystyle2003

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Last-Rights*
> 
> seriously dude lottery is right... or dudette my bad either way i cant OC my ram on this card without passing 340 mhz (i have hynix) without getting mad ERRORS when you over clock your video ram do you test it for errors or do you over clock the living hell out it and not care?


Ofc i care, that's why i have copper heatsinks over ram chips and a fan blowing air towards to, which gave me another +25Mhz (2095 to 2120Mhz) advantage, but that's it, silicon lottery is the king. Over 2106Mhz i notice errors so no need to push it further, perhaps only for a bench.


----------



## Last-Rights

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *melodystyle2003*
> 
> Ofc i care, that's why i have copper heatsinks over ram chips and a fan blowing air towards to, which gave me another +25Mhz (2095 to 2120Mhz) advantage, but that's it, silicon lottery is the king. Over 2106Mhz i notice errors so no need to push it further, perhaps only for a bench.


which brand card do you have?


----------



## Enzo Who

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Equinoxe*
> 
> I have a few questions,
> 
> I have Gigabyte Windforce GTX 970 (not the G1)
> 
> My TDP usage barely reaches 80%, i have seen it go 89% max. Is this normal? my power target is set at 112%
> 
> Also, what do most people get on a maximum stable OC?
> 
> Thanks!


Run furmark, you'll hit max TDP very fast. While benchmarking I never go over 90% TDP. With furmark I hit 119%, even though maximum is 112%.


----------



## generalkayoss

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Equinoxe*
> 
> I have a few questions,
> 
> I have Gigabyte Windforce GTX 970 (not the G1)
> 
> My TDP usage barely reaches 80%, i have seen it go 89% max. Is this normal? my power target is set at 112%
> 
> Also, what do most people get on a maximum stable OC?
> 
> Thanks!


I have the same exact card and have noticed the same thing, 75-85% TDP. I want to say I've seen it drift up into the 90's a few times. Gonna test more tonight.

Right now I'm at 1551MHz on stock voltage. I haven't tested that for more than about 30 minutes though.


----------



## Last-Rights

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *generalkayoss*
> 
> I have the same exact card and have noticed the same thing, 75-85% TDP. I want to say I've seen it drift up into the 90's a few times. Gonna test more tonight.
> 
> Right now I'm at 1551MHz on stock voltage. I haven't tested that for more than about 30 minutes though.


download MSI kombustor version 3.5 and run tessellation burner at 1080p 2-4x AA that will get u over 110% power easy

http://www.geeks3d.com/20140917/msi-kombustor-3-5-0-gpu-burn-in-stress-test-opengl-opencl-benchmark/


----------



## xgunnas

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *doza*
> 
> i just cant understand, u are using 1573 core with stock bios (163w 100% 196w 120%TDP) and get no throttling in firestrike, that is just not possible with strix on stock bios,sorry if i am wrong but when i got strix i remember all who had strix had start to throttle at 1500mhz and above in firestrike, and i dont think that's changed.
> Use gpu-z and at first gpu test under firestrike ul get throttleing in few sec, and ul know stock bios cant handle more than 1500mhz (with no throttling)
> 
> ul notice lower (minimal) but lower scores at 1501mhz using asus( i did bench for comparison) this is because at 1501mhz my card cant keep stable clocks reaching 120% aka 195w max alowed trough stock bios)
> http://www.overclock.net/t/1516121/gtx-970-comparison-strix-vs-msi-gaming-vs-gigabyte-g1
> 
> P.S.
> can u post your bios here so we can have a look. THX!


i'm not gonna doubt his numbers but i've said before, the asus is a great card, msi's just better with the higher tdp limits, 1573/2000+ means he got a good one:thumb:
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Equinoxe*
> 
> I have a few questions,
> 
> I have Gigabyte Windforce GTX 970 (not the G1)
> 
> My TDP usage barely reaches 80%, i have seen it go 89% max. Is this normal? my power target is set at 112%
> 
> Also, what do most people get on a maximum stable OC?
> 
> Thanks!


1570 1.25v here, never broke 92% tdp in gaming.


----------



## Last-Rights

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *xgunnas*
> 
> i'm not gonna doubt his numbers but i've said before, the asus is a great card, msi's just better with the higher tdp limits, 1573/2000+ means he got a good one:thumb:
> 1570 1.25v here, never broke 92% tdp in gaming.


if you run that tessellation burner and your power limit will go over 100% if ran at 1080x1920 and AA 2x+

you'll notice your voltage will have a hard time staying aswell

either that or my card is doing something VERY STRANGE (with my luck i think its my card)


----------



## generalkayoss

Oh yeah, last night I reported I had some coil whine while using benchmarking software.

Well after running a few more cycles of passmark and Fire Strike, I noticed about a 50% decrease in the noise level. Guess it just needs to burn in a little.


----------



## Last-Rights

my voltage going nuts while running the burner test should i RMA this SECOND card?

its doing it in 2 different computers

assassins creeed unity stutters constantly in the menus and when customizing my character outfit i know that isnt a big deal to many people but its something about that kinda rendering the video card stutters while its displayed on screen it can't seem to handle it.... im so angry i'm about to ship a second card back to MSI for the same thing...


----------



## Last-Rights

I have to underclock my GPU by 300 MHZ and then the voltage stops dropping... what the hell is causing this?


----------



## generalkayoss

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Last-Rights*
> 
> I have to underclock my GPU by 300 MHZ and then the voltage stops dropping... what the hell is causing this?


What PSU are you using?


----------



## Last-Rights

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *generalkayoss*
> 
> What PSU are you using?


antec HCG-750watt


----------



## Interpolation

My Gigabyte GTX 970 OC (ITX) card just arrived today and I couldn't be happier with it. It's performance is on par with other much larger cards and it runs virtually silent on my open air tech bench even under full load. Max temps so far have been 68 degrees with no thermal clock throttling whatsoever. I find all of this pretty surprising considering this tiny ITX card only has one large fan and 3 heatpipes to keep it cool. Kudos to Gigabyte for taking the time to properly and carefully design such a cute and powerful little video card.


----------



## melodystyle2003

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Last-Rights*
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> my voltage going nuts while running the burner test should i RMA this SECOND card?
> 
> its doing it in 2 different computers
> 
> assassins creeed unity stutters constantly in the menus and when customizing my character outfit i know that isnt a big deal to many people but its something about that kinda rendering the video card stutters while its displayed on screen it can't seem to handle it.... im so angry i'm about to ship a second card back to MSI for the same thing...


As looks you are hitting the power target of 100%, so it underclocks/volts in order to keep it inside Power limits.


----------



## Last-Rights

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *melodystyle2003*
> 
> As looks you are hitting the power target of 100%, so it underclocks/volts in order to keep it inside Power limits.


So what your saying is i have much to learn







lol thanks for the tips I and for easing my concerns.


----------



## Last-Rights

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Last-Rights*
> 
> So what your saying is i have much to learn
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> lol thanks for the tips I and for easing my concerns.


see if you call msi and say anything like this they are like oh RMA i guess cause its near the holidays? it was hard to even get anyone on the phone lol


----------



## Enzo Who

Maybe it's an idea to include the basic characteristics of the GTX 970. Short explanation about when and why it behaves in a certain way. It's all mentioned a thousand times before in this thread but no one is going to read 1100 pages of information and every question is asked and answered several times. Not a rant, just an idea. I myself had to discover everything on my own, hence all my questions and I think I would be useful to provide basic information to GTX 970 owners so we can focus more on "counteracting" all the nVidia measures and problems instead of explaining them.


----------



## generalkayoss

Is there a basic 970 over clocking guide anywhere? Besides in bits and pieces scattered among hundreds of pages? Lol


----------



## Last-Rights

http://imgur.com/FU4HAue


is another picture of the problem in action i was having problems uploading the image this is with it happening at 110% power limit stock clocks and still droping voltage seems like this card cant keep voltage up during this test? is this normal does your 970 voltage go down during this test?


----------



## NYD117

Pretty satisfied with this one. I've been running it at 1600/8200 for gaming, it has passed stressing in Heaven 4.0 at these clocks.
Haven't tried pushing memory harder. I could validate at higher clocks but I haven't tested their reliability over the current ones.

This is a great overclocker.

GTX 970 G1 Gaming +50mv(+2bins )+185 core +700 mem.

http://www.techpowerup.com/gpuz/details.php?id=zfnry


----------



## Hequaqua

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *generalkayoss*
> 
> Is there a basic 970 over clocking guide anywhere? Besides in bits and pieces scattered among hundreds of pages? Lol


I don't think so. Normally, if someone has a question, someone will come along with answer pretty quick. LOL I know what you mean though, there are over 10000 posts on this thread.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *NYD117*
> 
> Pretty satisfied with this one. I've been running it at 1600/8200 for gaming, it has passed stressing in Heaven 4.0 at these clocks.
> Haven't tried pushing memory harder. I could validate at higher clocks but I haven't tested their reliability over the current ones.
> 
> This is a great overclocker.
> 
> GTX 970 G1 Gaming +50mv(+2bins )+185 core +700 mem.
> 
> http://www.techpowerup.com/gpuz/details.php?id=zfnry


Sweet looking numbers!!


----------



## Enzo Who

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *NYD117*
> 
> Pretty satisfied with this one. I've been running it at 1600/8200 for gaming, it has passed stressing in Heaven 4.0 at these clocks.
> Haven't tried pushing memory harder. I could validate at higher clocks but I haven't tested their reliability over the current ones.
> 
> This is a great overclocker.
> 
> GTX 970 G1 Gaming +50mv(+2bins )+185 core +700 mem.
> 
> http://www.techpowerup.com/gpuz/details.php?id=zfnry


That's on water or you place your PC outside, preferably when it's raining?







Nice clocks, but even nicer temps.

Also, I installed Crysis 3 to test the overclock. I'm having massive framerate drops which kind of make the game completely unplayable. I've included a graph. Those frame drops don't seem normal and at first I thought it could be V-Sync related but it's turned off in-game and in the nVidia Control Panel. Très bizarre



I also realized I am no longer able to read GPU-load, MC-load and VE-load in GPU-z.


----------



## Last-Rights

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Enzo Who*
> 
> That's on water or you place your PC outside, preferably when it's raining?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Nice clocks, but even nicer temps.
> 
> Also, I installed Crysis 3 to test the overclock. I'm having massive framerate drops which kind of make the game completely unplayable. I've included a graph. Those frame drops don't seem normal and at first I thought it could be V-Sync related but it's turned off in-game and in the nVidia Control Panel. Très bizarre
> 
> 
> 
> I also realized I am no longer able to read GPU-load, MC-load and VE-load in GPU-z.


yeah this is what i was saying dude the stutters ....
https://forums.geforce.com/default/topic/792706/geforce-900-series/nvidia-is-there-a-fix-coming-or-not-very-disappointed-new-customer-970-low-usage-/

oh btw guys im just warning you before you click that link this goes deep...


----------



## NYD117

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Enzo Who*
> 
> That's on water or you place your PC outside, preferably when it's raining?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Nice clocks, but even nicer temps.


You're right about the temps. I just got home from christmas vacation and the actual room temperature is about 15 C lol. Normal temps are about 56-61 C at about 22 C room temperature.This is on stock cooler.


----------



## phenom01

Newegg just got more MSI Golden in stock somehow....now i regret getting this one non golden off microcenter. I thought the 2000 card limit was reached. But they seem to have alot instock there is no limit to add to cart.

http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16814127837

*edit* nm there is a 300 limit but I think that is just a overall add to cart limit?


----------



## Last-Rights

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *phenom01*
> 
> Newegg just got more MSI Golden in stock somehow....now i regret getting this one non golden off microcenter. I thought the 2000 card limit was reached. But they seem to have alot instock there is no limit to add to cart.
> 
> http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16814127837
> 
> *edit* nm there is a 300 limit but I think that is just a overall add to cart limit?


i really regret getting that card...im sure thats why u can buy them on ebay again too i noticed for $399 *edit


----------



## xgunnas

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Last-Rights*
> 
> 
> 
> http://imgur.com/FU4HAue
> 
> 
> is another picture of the problem in action i was having problems uploading the image this is with it happening at 110% power limit stock clocks and still droping voltage seems like this card cant keep voltage up during this test? is this normal does your 970 voltage go down during this test?


the thing with kombuster/furmark is that it uses unrealistic conditions that is never reached when gaming, it's like stressing the card for the sake of stressing, if you hit the power limit then ya it's gonna throttle, are you trying to find the max stress clock for your card, or the max gaming clock? Instead of doing the only thing that will hit the power limit on stock clock and literally kills your card , you could have a 1600/2000 game stable card at 1.2v.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *NYD117*
> 
> Pretty satisfied with this one. I've been running it at 1600/8200 for gaming, it has passed stressing in Heaven 4.0 at these clocks.
> Haven't tried pushing memory harder. I could validate at higher clocks but I haven't tested their reliability over the current ones.
> 
> This is a great overclocker.
> 
> GTX 970 G1 Gaming +50mv(+2bins )+185 core +700 mem.
> 
> http://www.techpowerup.com/gpuz/details.php?id=zfnry


those are literally the best numbers i've seen except for the launch batches if they are stable, grats.








Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Enzo Who*
> 
> That's on water or you place your PC outside, preferably when it's raining?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Nice clocks, but even nicer temps.
> 
> Also, I installed Crysis 3 to test the overclock. I'm having massive framerate drops which kind of make the game completely unplayable. I've included a graph. Those frame drops don't seem normal and at first I thought it could be V-Sync related but it's turned off in-game and in the nVidia Control Panel. Très bizarre
> 
> 
> 
> I also realized I am no longer able to read GPU-load, MC-load and VE-load in GPU-z.


if kboost is on, you cant read gpu or MC load.

not sure if it's your cpu holding you back, cause i had to oc my 2500k from 3.8 to 4.8 to play DA3 smoothly(50-70fps ultra 2xAA), 3.8 was a nightmare with fps dropping below 30. if your cpu load hits 100% on any cores while gaming, it will throttle your card. that could be what's throttling your card on heaven also.


----------



## phenom01

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Last-Rights*
> 
> i really regret getting that card...im sure thats why u can buy them on ebay again too i noticed for $399 *edit


From newegg.... And why do you regret it? Its an amazing card.


----------



## Edkiefer

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *phenom01*
> 
> Newegg just got more MSI Golden in stock somehow....now i regret getting this one non golden off microcenter. I thought the 2000 card limit was reached. But they seem to have alot instock there is no limit to add to cart.
> 
> http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16814127837
> 
> *edit* nm there is a 300 limit but I think that is just a overall add to cart limit?


the golden has nothing on the non gold, normal 970 gaming .
they raised the fan speed 300rpm and raise clock bin 2 .you could do the same yourself and get better cooling an slight clock boost .

Its kind of silly as you can keep these cards very cool easily , just use MSI AB ,you don't even need to edit bios .


----------



## GrimDoctor

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *doza*
> 
> i just cant understand, u are using 1573 core with stock bios (163w 100% 196w 120%TDP) and get no throttling in firestrike, that is just not possible with strix on stock bios,sorry if i am wrong but when i got strix i remember all who had strix had start to throttle at 1500mhz and above in firestrike, and i dont think that's changed.
> Use gpu-z and at first gpu test under firestrike ul get throttleing in few sec, and ul know stock bios cant handle more than 1500mhz (with no throttling)
> 
> ul notice lower (minimal) but lower scores at 1501mhz using asus( i did bench for comparison) this is because at 1501mhz my card cant keep stable clocks reaching 120% aka 195w max alowed trough stock bios)
> http://www.overclock.net/t/1516121/gtx-970-comparison-strix-vs-msi-gaming-vs-gigabyte-g1
> 
> P.S.
> can u post your bios here so we can have a look. THX!


I've posted the contrary with GPUZ and HWiNFO my friend and I sent you my bios because you were frustrated with your clocks. I didn't want to have to say this but isn't interesting that the main challengers to anyone's clock are those people that through the silicone lottery didn't get one that clocked as well. You can say its impossible but use google, the Asus forums and the OCN search option and you'll see otherwise - I don't know how many times I have to say it, the info is there for everyone to see.


----------



## phenom01

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Edkiefer*
> 
> the golden has nothing on the non gold, normal 970 gaming .
> they raised the fan speed 300rpm and raise clock bin 2 .you could do the same yourself and get better cooling an slight clock boost .
> 
> Its kind of silly as you can keep these cards very cool easily , just use MSI AB ,you don't even need to edit bios .


I own both. I know how to keep the cards cool. The Goldens heatsink is a thing of beauty. To each their own I guess. It weighs a solid 3x a normal MSI and has a backplate. Thought I would let people know it was back in stock. O well. I gave it a shot..since the initial stock sold out in minutes.


----------



## Edkiefer

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Last-Rights*
> 
> 
> 
> http://imgur.com/FU4HAue
> 
> 
> is another picture of the problem in action i was having problems uploading the image this is with it happening at 110% power limit stock clocks and still droping voltage seems like this card cant keep voltage up during this test? is this normal does your 970 voltage go down during this test?


I know MSI puts out that formark test but honestly it is worthless on modern cards .

Try running Heven, or Valley or Firestrike .
Set power target to 110, set fan to 75% and run it .

On AB graph, set power limit on graph in monitor tab . so you know if you hit power limit , even though you can use power % too .

Do above and post grpah, I bet your clock will be stable , straight line .


----------



## Edkiefer

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *phenom01*
> 
> I own both. I know how to keep the cards cool. The Goldens heatsink is a thing of beauty. To each their own I guess. It weighs a solid 3x a normal MSI and has a backplate. Thought I would let people know it was back in stock. O well. I gave it a shot..since the initial stock sold out in minutes.


I didn't mean it that way, I was talking from performance point .
If you like the looks or HS better than knock yourself out an get it .

IMO it not much of step up performance wise .


----------



## OdinValk

So I've hit my limit OC... 1530MHz and 2000mhz... Cannot go any higher without driver crash. still fighting the TDP throttle... But I guess that can't be helped with out messing with the bios


----------



## friviz68

I jusy got a msi 970 gaming from newegg.....gpuz says default clocks 1114...boost 1253...on new egg it says 1140....boost 1279 what gives asic quality isn't the best 68.3....coil wine isn't that bad thought dose have some...should I rma it?


----------



## UZ7

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *friviz68*
> 
> I jusy got a msi 970 gaming from newegg.....gpuz says default clocks 1114...boost 1253...on new egg it says 1140....boost 1279 what gives asic quality isn't the best 68.3....coil wine isn't that bad thought dose have some...should I rma it?


Should reduce a little more the more you use it.


----------



## generalkayoss

I've had mine for 2 days now and the coil whine has reduced a noticeable amount already.


----------



## zorphon

Hey guys, after re-flashing my stock BIOS back onto my card I've mostly just been playing stuff with stock clocks because at 1080p it is more than enough (for now). That being said, I ran a couple benches tonight and I was wondering if everything seems "on par". I also upgraded from Windows 7 64-bit to Windows 8.1 Standard 64-bit today, because I nabbed a key for $7 (lol), and figured it was about time to get the upgrade out of the way.

This is on Extreme HD preset for Valley, both Valley and Fire Strike full screen 1920x1080.
With a vanilla (ZT-90101-10P) Zotac 970 and an i5 2500k @ 4.3ghz.
Valley
*--Stock: 2330 - 56.0 FPS*
*--OC (Boost 1411mhz core, 7.5ghz memory): 2563 - 61.2 FPS*

3DMark Fire Strike
*--Stock: 9115 Overall -- 11274 Graphics*
*--OC (Boost 1411mhz core, 7.5ghz memory): 9872 Overall -- 12413 Graphics*

I noticed in GPU-Z sensor logs that I had running during the benches, that my "PerfCap Reason" was maxed out "Pwr" constantly, or my TDP wall. It's max 196 watts for this card with the stock BIOS, which is super low. About 5% of the time I was hitting my voltage walls with VRel and VOp (reliability voltage and operating voltage). Voltage being stock voltage @ 1.125v. It raised sometimes to near 1.2, but then dropped back down to 1.125v. There was some minor clock throttling, which I assume is both the voltage wall I am right in front of and TDP wall I am smashing against with my forehead.

Edit: Also highest temp was 67c, which isn't bad, especially considering this card is 8" long and the cooler on it is nothing special. This is with a somewhat aggressive fan curve though.


----------



## Last-Rights

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Edkiefer*
> 
> I know MSI puts out that formark test but honestly it is worthless on modern cards .
> 
> Try running Heven, or Valley or Firestrike .
> Set power target to 110, set fan to 75% and run it .
> 
> On AB graph, set power limit on graph in monitor tab . so you know if you hit power limit , even though you can use power % too .
> 
> Do above and post grpah, I bet your clock will be stable , straight line .


if i modded the powerlimit on the card it would perform normally but that kinda sucks that out of the box the power limit needs a -300mhz core clock and 110% power limit to run stock boost clocks LOL without throttling the voltage!?!?!?!?! thats insanity

https://forums.geforce.com/default/topic/802242/geforce-900-series/300mhz-underclock-to-stop-voltage-throttle-/


----------



## zorphon

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Last-Rights*
> 
> if i modded the powerlimit on the card it would perform normally but that kinda sucks that out of the box the power limit needs a -300mhz core clock and 110% power limit to run stock boost clocks LOL without throttling the voltage!?!?!?!?! thats insanity
> 
> https://forums.geforce.com/default/topic/802242/geforce-900-series/300mhz-underclock-to-stop-voltage-throttle-/


If it makes you feel any better my card is constantly hitting the power limit on stock clocks as well. Although, I don't need to do an underclock to make it stable, that's horrible...


----------



## jlhawn

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *NYD117*
> 
> Pretty satisfied with this one. I've been running it at 1600/8200 for gaming, it has passed stressing in Heaven 4.0 at these clocks.
> Haven't tried pushing memory harder. I could validate at higher clocks but I haven't tested their reliability over the current ones.
> 
> This is a great overclocker.
> 
> GTX 970 G1 Gaming +50mv(+2bins )+185 core +700 mem.
> 
> http://www.techpowerup.com/gpuz/details.php?id=zfnry


I have the same Gigabyte card, I can get 1605mhz and it's stable in all benchamrks and most of my games but, for some reason I get a TDR within 5 mins of my favorite game,
so I keep mine at 1574mhz. so your lucky if it's stable and you might be able to go a little higher.


----------



## jlhawn

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *phenom01*
> 
> I own both. I know how to keep the cards cool. The Goldens heatsink is a thing of beauty. To each their own I guess. It weighs a solid 3x a normal MSI and has a backplate. Thought I would let people know it was back in stock. O well. I gave it a shot..since the initial stock sold out in minutes.


I like my Gigabyte but, your right that MSI Golden is a sweet looking graphics card.


----------



## umeng2002

Not a bad bump. My FX chips will be here tomorrow...


----------



## Jixr

Do you guys think I should go SLI?

I run a MSI 970 and its fantastic, pushes my 1440 no problem, but I'm kinda thinking of getting another one while I still can.

I used to run a 670, and Wanted to SLI, but by the time the 7XX came out, a 670 that matched the one I had were impossible to find.

Ideas?


----------



## Comp4k

O_O Why are my scores so low....

1514Mhz Core 8Ghz Mem.


----------



## jlhawn

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *umeng2002*
> 
> Not a bad bump. My FX chips will be here tomorrow...


put your settings in Heaven to what all of usn here put them at and run it again.


----------



## jlhawn

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Comp4k*
> 
> O_O Why are my scores so low....
> 
> 1514Mhz Core 8Ghz Mem.


make sure you load the Unigine program in your nvcp and make sure the 3 highlighted settings are set like the picture below


----------



## xgunnas

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jixr*
> 
> Do you guys think I should go SLI?
> 
> I run a MSI 970 and its fantastic, pushes my 1440 no problem, but I'm kinda thinking of getting another one while I still can.
> 
> I used to run a 670, and Wanted to SLI, but by the time the 7XX came out, a 670 that matched the one I had were impossible to find.
> 
> Ideas?


I think go for it, the best time to sli on a card is actually right on release imho, even better on a gen that reduced stock tdp and had a 20% increase in base clock.


----------



## umeng2002

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jlhawn*
> 
> put your settings in Heaven to what all of usn here put them at and run it again.


Here



As I said, my FX will be here tomorrow.

My card is EVGA SuperClocked ACX2.0 with nothing but factory OC going on.


----------



## jlhawn

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *umeng2002*
> 
> Here
> 
> 
> 
> As I said, my FX will be here tomorrow.
> 
> My card is EVGA SuperClocked ACX2.0 with nothing but factory OC going on.


hey it's cool, I was just curious as I have never seen it ran at those settings.








and thats a good score for just the factory OC.


----------



## umeng2002

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jlhawn*
> 
> hey it's cool, I was just curious as I have never seen it ran at those settings.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> and thats a good score for just the factory OC.


Yeah. I normally put on tessellation on and stuff, but I wanted to compare it my GTX 260 C216 from 2008. I had a GTX 580 for a year or so too, but this 970 is like twice as fast too.

I was almost on the edge of just keeping my x4 CPU in their, but I'm glad I got an 8320 - which I plan to OC as much as possible.


----------



## reev3r

So, just to get some opinions...

I have the Gigabyte GTX 970 G1 Gaming, it is presently overclocked to ~1,550MHz, and temps never go above ~65℃.

I have a R4BE, and my 4930K is running at 4.6GHz, I also have a water block on my motherboard. Anyhow, my question in all of this, is given my GPU is at such a low temp and the fans never go above ~50% duty cycle, is it even worth it to get a block for my 970?

I mean, my rig is presently silent, regardless of the task running, nothing makes any noise, heck, my 1.5TB backup drive (to backup my 500GB RAID0 SSD's), is louder than anything else in there... lol

So yeah, I can't decide if it even worth the $130 for a block...

Thoughts?


----------



## Jixr

I just went from a watercooled GPU system to a air cooled.
( same card you have )

IMO, its not worth all the watercooling cost and hassle just for a few degrees lower temp ( its not like it gets hot ) for only a little better overclock.


----------



## jlhawn

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *umeng2002*
> 
> Yeah. I normally put on tessellation on and stuff, but I wanted to compare it my GTX 260 C216 from 2008. I had a GTX 580 for a year or so too, but this 970 is like twice as fast too.
> 
> I was almost on the edge of just keeping my x4 CPU in their, but I'm glad I got an 8320 - which I plan to OC as much as possible.


I still have 2 GTX 580's in their original boxes and 1 GTX 680, and my 970 is a beast next too those.


----------



## jlhawn

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *reev3r*
> 
> So, just to get some opinions...
> 
> I have the Gigabyte GTX 970 G1 Gaming, it is presently overclocked to ~1,550MHz, and temps never go above ~65℃.
> 
> I have a R4BE, and my 4930K is running at 4.6GHz, I also have a water block on my motherboard. Anyhow, my question in all of this, is given my GPU is at such a low temp and the fans never go above ~50% duty cycle, is it even worth it to get a block for my 970?
> 
> I mean, my rig is presently silent, regardless of the task running, nothing makes any noise, heck, my 1.5TB backup drive (to backup my 500GB RAID0 SSD's), is louder than anything else in there... lol
> 
> So yeah, I can't decide if it even worth the $130 for a block...
> 
> Thoughts?


I have the same graphics card as you and I say no on water cooling it as it runs so darn cool on air, at 1574mhz mine only hits 68c on full load.
my old graphics cards were room heaters compared to the 970 gpu's.


----------



## zorphon

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *reev3r*
> 
> So, just to get some opinions...
> 
> I have the Gigabyte GTX 970 G1 Gaming, it is presently overclocked to ~1,550MHz, and temps never go above ~65℃.
> 
> I have a R4BE, and my 4930K is running at 4.6GHz, I also have a water block on my motherboard. Anyhow, my question in all of this, is given my GPU is at such a low temp and the fans never go above ~50% duty cycle, is it even worth it to get a block for my 970?
> 
> I mean, my rig is presently silent, regardless of the task running, nothing makes any noise, heck, my 1.5TB backup drive (to backup my 500GB RAID0 SSD's), is louder than anything else in there... lol
> 
> So yeah, I can't decide if it even worth the $130 for a block...
> 
> Thoughts?


If it were me, I'd say screw it and keep the stock G1 cooler / air cooling on it. It's a great cooler, your temps are fantastic, and like you said your rig is practically silent already. Spending $130 for a block on something that is already being sufficiently cooled seems wasteful, as that's $130 more you have towards another component upgrade in the future. That is just my take on it though, so of course take my opinion with a grain of salt.

I'm not too picky on silence, and I personally feel that watercooling is way too expensive and too much work, so I'll always go air. But obviously that's just my opinion and everybody's goals and preferences are different.


----------



## Frestoinc

Hi All,

A question if i may. Will a gtx 970 suffice if i were to run a dual display?

A VG248QE for gaming and another 1440p monitor for viewing movies/ series at the same time...


----------



## jlhawn

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Frestoinc*
> 
> Hi All,
> 
> A question if i may. Will a gtx 970 suffice if i were to run a dual display?
> 
> A VG248QE for gaming and another 1440p monitor for viewing movies/ series at the same time...


yes.
here is a link to read up on the display options for my particular brand of GTX 970 graphics card that own , but I'm sure the other brands will do the same or close to it.

http://www.gigabyte.com/products/product-page.aspx?pid=5209#ov


----------



## Frestoinc

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jlhawn*
> 
> yes.
> here is a link to read up on the display options for my particular brand of GTX 970 graphics card that own , but I'm sure the other brands will do the same or close to it.
> 
> http://www.gigabyte.com/products/product-page.aspx?pid=5209#ov


Alright cool... Hopefully wont affect the fps much...

Now torn between msi and gigabyte...


----------



## jlhawn

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Frestoinc*
> 
> Alright cool... Hopefully wont affect the fps much...
> 
> Now torn between msi and gigabyte...


both are good graphics cards but I think the Gigabyte G1 Gaming (I have) has the most ports for display panels.
and I am just pleased as can be with mine, had since Oct 6


----------



## reev3r

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jixr*
> 
> I just went from a watercooled GPU system to a air cooled.
> ( same card you have )
> 
> IMO, its not worth all the watercooling cost and hassle just for a few degrees lower temp ( its not like it gets hot ) for only a little better overclock.


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jlhawn*
> 
> I have the same graphics card as you and I say no on water cooling it as it runs so darn cool on air, at 1574mhz mine only hits 68c on full load.
> my old graphics cards were room heaters compared to the 970 gpu's.


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *zorphon*
> 
> If it were me, I'd say screw it and keep the stock G1 cooler / air cooling on it. It's a great cooler, your temps are fantastic, and like you said your rig is practically silent already. Spending $130 for a block on something that is already being sufficiently cooled seems wasteful, as that's $130 more you have towards another component upgrade in the future. That is just my take on it though, so of course take my opinion with a grain of salt.
> 
> I'm not too picky on silence, and I personally feel that watercooling is way too expensive and too much work, so I'll always go air. But obviously that's just my opinion and everybody's goals and preferences are different.


Alright. Thanks guys, that was my opinion of it as well... I had to wait to order until there was a confirmed block for one, and then it had to have three DP outputs, so finding one was a bit of a hassle, but once the G1 was confirmed by EK, I snatched it up, and now I am kind of sad that it's pointless to put a block on it. Additionally, it sucks that it's pointless, because I REALLY wanted to have two liquid cooled 970's looking all [email protected] in my rig! lol

Eh, maybe down the road I'll be willing to tear my rig apart... AGAIN, and put on a couple blocks, or perhaps when someone has a couple for sale...

Thank you all again for your input, much appreciated!


----------



## Enzo Who

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *zorphon*
> 
> If it were me, I'd say screw it and keep the stock G1 cooler / air cooling on it. It's a great cooler, your temps are fantastic, and like you said your rig is practically silent already. Spending $130 for a block on something that is already being sufficiently cooled seems wasteful, as that's $130 more you have towards another component upgrade in the future. That is just my take on it though, so of course take my opinion with a grain of salt.
> 
> I'm not too picky on silence, and I personally feel that watercooling is way too expensive and too much work, so I'll always go air. But obviously that's just my opinion and everybody's goals and preferences are different.


When is a waterblock ever "worth it". Every card can run at 80°C and with a decent air cooler only the latest AMD cards are held back without a waterblock. It is a lot of work though, an upgrade is no longer plug 'n play. Here's my HD5850. It's "hangin' in there" till the waterblock for my 970 arrives AND I find the time to drain and refill the loop.


----------



## melodystyle2003

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Last-Rights*
> 
> 
> 
> http://imgur.com/FU4HAue
> 
> 
> is another picture of the problem in action i was having problems uploading the image this is with it happening at 110% power limit stock clocks and still droping voltage seems like this card cant keep voltage up during this test? is this normal does your 970 voltage go down during this test?


I ve never used this test, perhaps is power hungry as the furmark is which stress gpu's load and vrms beyond actual stress levels of games do. Do you have same issues while running unigine valley, heaven, 3dmark or more important while playing a game?


----------



## VulgarDisplay88

Step up request from my FTW to SSC has just gone to step 2 so hopefully if everything goes OK I'll have it soon.


----------



## Enzo Who

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Last-Rights*
> 
> yeah this is what i was saying dude the stutters ....
> https://forums.geforce.com/default/topic/792706/geforce-900-series/nvidia-is-there-a-fix-coming-or-not-very-disappointed-new-customer-970-low-usage-/
> 
> oh btw guys im just warning you before you click that link this goes deep...


Hmm, sorry I did not see that comment before. Looks a lot like what I was experiencing in Crysis 3 though. Now I wont jump to any conclusions because I only installed Crysis 3 so far. I will install Far Cry 4 tonight and see if that game has the same issue. Let's say it does and it is driver/BIOS related then why don't I experience this in Heaven, Valley or Firestrike?

There is no reason for the card to stutter because of throttling. My core was clocked at a very stable 1550 MHz at stock voltage and memory at 7500 MHz, also perfectly stable. KBoost was on and fan speed was on auto, max temp 65°C. So not one variable of the GPU was changing along with the drop in frame rate.

One other thing I noticed, since I put fan control back to auto it doesn't act weird anymore around the 63°C mark and clock speeds don't drop. Now this could also be because I'm clocked lower (1565MHz now instead of 1590MHz). I will continue to raise the core clock with auto fans and see if the issue returns and check the Perf Cap reasons. Maybe the throttling had nothing to do with temperatures but with voltage. I'm testing 15 minutes per 5 MHz boost for the core. As soon as the drop in core clock returns I will flash the BIOS to a modified one that allows 1.3V and raise the stock voltage to 1.3 (I know it's a big increase) but if this doesn't fix the drop in core speed then I guess it's not voltage related.

For those who are still with me, is there any logic to this methodology I am using/going to use?

Edit:

Reason for this being that the drop in core speed always happend together with a drop in voltage and a drop in temperature. Since its now Heaven/Valley stable at 1550 MHz with temperatures above 65°C there's no reason for it to throttle at 1590MHz because of a core temp of 63°C. I think, it remains a mystery card. The whole time TDP-usage doesn't go over 85% so that's not a reason to throttle either.


----------



## xgunnas

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Enzo Who*
> 
> Hmm, sorry I did not see that comment before. Looks a lot like what I was experiencing in Crysis 3 though. Now I wont jump to any conclusions because I only installed Crysis 3 so far. I will install Far Cry 4 tonight and see if that game has the same issue. Let's say it does and it is driver/BIOS related then why don't I experience this in Heaven, Valley or Firestrike?
> 
> There is no reason for the card to stutter because of throttling. My core was clocked at a very stable 1550 MHz at stock voltage and memory at 7500 MHz, also perfectly stable. KBoost was on and fan speed was on auto, max temp 65°C. So not one variable of the GPU was changing along with the drop in frame rate.
> 
> One other thing I noticed, since I put fan control back to auto it doesn't act weird anymore around the 63°C mark and clock speeds don't drop. Now this could also be because I'm clocked lower (1565MHz now instead of 1590MHz). I will continue to raise the core clock with auto fans and see if the issue returns and check the Perf Cap reasons. Maybe the throttling had nothing to do with temperatures but with voltage. I'm testing 15 minutes per 5 MHz boost for the core. As soon as the drop in core clock returns I will flash the BIOS to a modified one that allows 1.3V and raise the stock voltage to 1.3 (I know it's a big increase) but if this doesn't fix the drop in core speed then I guess it's not voltage related.
> 
> For those who are still with me, is there any logic to this methodology I am using/going to use?


dont know if you see my earlier comment enzo, im almost positive that the problemws you have are because of bottlenecking by the cpu, if it's a 920 like your rig says(that chart reminded me of the frames i had in DAI on 3.8), i tried downclocking my 2500k to 3.8 and i'd get terrible drops below 30fps cause of cpu bottlenecking. I get 30-70 swings really quickly on DAI on 3.8ghz and no problems at all at 4.5-4.8.


----------



## Enzo Who

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *xgunnas*
> 
> dont know if you see my earlier comment enzo, im almost positive that the problemws you have are because of bottlenecking by the cpu, if it's a 920 like your rig says(that chart reminded me of the frames i had in DAI on 3.8), i tried downclocking my 2500k to 3.8 and i'd get terrible drops below 30fps cause of cpu bottlenecking. I get 30-70 swings really quickly on DAI on 3.8ghz and no problems at all at 4.5-4.8.


Now that you mention it, I totally forgot to monitor CPU usage. Is there a program like GPU-z to monitor CPU usage and also create log files with time stamps? I always like to create a few graphs cause it's easier to correlate stuff when you can visualise things









Edit:

I always thought a CPU bottleneck resulted in lower FPS, not actual voltage and core speed drops. Or is the reason behind it to down clock the GPU so it can still perform at 100%


----------



## xgunnas

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Enzo Who*
> 
> Now that you mention it, I totally forgot to monitor CPU usage. Is there a program like GPU-z to monitor CPU usage and also create log files with time stamps? I always like to create a few graphs cause it's easier to correlate stuff when you can visualise things
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Edit:
> 
> I always thought a CPU bottleneck resulted in lower FPS, not actual voltage and core speed drops. Or is the reason behind it to down clock the GPU so it can still perform at 100%


i dont know programs for graphing entire systems (i'm sure there are some out there), on throttling, imagine if cpu gets to 100% and some of the threads get delayed, it will trigger the drop in fps, then the vid card will detect the drop in fps and adjust the clock and voltage.

edit: i'm a noob when it comes to certain stuff so I just use the most simple way, task manager on my second monitor while gaming and check if cpu usge ever hits 100% (bad), because most likely it'll cause microstutter and games to be unplayable.


----------



## Enzo Who

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *xgunnas*
> 
> i dont know programs for graphing entire systems (i'm sure there are some out there), on throttling, imagine if cpu gets to 100% and some of the threads get delayed, it will trigger the drop in fps, then the vid card will detect the drop in fps and adjust the clock and voltage.
> 
> edit: i'm a noob when it comes to certain stuff so I just use the most simple way, task manager on my second monitor while gaming and check if cpu usge ever hits 100% (bad), because most likely it'll cause microstutter and games to be unplayable.


Well, I understand your explanation but here is the problem to that explanation, (now I should check CPU usage before commenting but still) so far the drop in fps only happend in Crysis without a change in voltage/memory/core speed. When the voltage/core speed DO change there is no similar drop in fps, atleast not in Heaven. So the two have nothing to do with each other, atleast not in my opinion. Thanks for thinking with me though







I'll get there eventually.


----------



## xgunnas

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Enzo Who*
> 
> Well, I understand your explanation but here is the problem to that explanation, (now I should check CPU usage before commenting but still) so far the drop in fps only happend in Crysis without a change in voltage/memory/core speed. When the voltage/core speed DO change there is no similar drop in fps, atleast not in Heaven. So the two have nothing to do with each other, atleast not in my opinion. Thanks for thinking with me though
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I'll get there eventually.


i'm beginning to think i'll need a hexcore on the next upgrade as most of the top games coming out are designed for quads, i've been refraining to say this about the 2500k, but ever since i put the G1 in I've known that it's outdated in some ways (at 4.8 it's still a beast). I really didn't wanna step on any1's toes but it's the realityi didn't get the 3570k at the time of my build due to heat, but ivys also had support for pci-e 3.0 (derp on my part). So ya, the 970 and new games exposed my cpu in a way and i've been looking toward skylake ever since, ddr4, hexcore, pci4.0, all that stuff. This is not aimed to make any1 with slightly older cpus feel bad. Just my 2 cents.


----------



## reev3r

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Enzo Who*
> 
> When is a waterblock ever "worth it". Every card can run at 80°C and with a decent air cooler only the latest AMD cards are held back without a waterblock. It is a lot of work though, an upgrade is no longer plug 'n play. Here's my HD5850. It's "hangin' in there" till the waterblock for my 970 arrives AND I find the time to drain and refill the loop.


Maybe I just got unlucky, but both of my 670's easily pushed ~90℃ or more when overclocked, and that was with a CaseLabs STH10... The only reason I liquid cooled then is because I couldn't overclock them much dua to the heat, I was TOTALLY against ovoverclockinjust this summer, now everything is overclocked (with the exception of memory which is pointless), including my motherboard...

I was able to get an extra ~100MHz on my overclock by moving to liquid, up to ~1,290MHz on both cards. Was it strictly *necessary*, no, not really, however, was it necessary for me to get a good overclock, absolutely, in addition, all of the temps in my case dropped by quite a bit, so it was a good thing all around...

My only issue now, is that my 970 is already running at ~65℃ under full load, with a 1,550MHz overclock with the stock cooler, so although I really would like two 970's looking all majestic in my beast of a rig, it's a tough Dr vision to commit to, since I spent all of this money on a loop, I really want to get the most out of it, but it doesn't feel worth it to (effectively) increase the cost of my 970 by $130 for something that I don't much need, just want...

I think for now I will stick with the stock cooler, but once I get a second 970 I will jump over to a waterblock...

I forgot to add...

I LOVE your rig! The card just hanging there reminds me of when I had my 840 Evo's hanging in the middle of my case where I was planning to mount them for display (after painting a logo on them)...

On that note, I also meant to ask, why does it take so much effort for your loop? I've never done anything special, don't even have fill/drain ports... And I could get my loop drained, replace my CPU, and refilled within an hour.

Heck, I just drained my loop, pulled my R4BE out (had to disassemble my entire loop), pulled the heatsinks off and replaced them with blocks, reassembled everything, reinstalled everything, re-tubed my loop, and refilled it in two and a half hours... lol I even have a PITA 400mm tube res that is too large for my case to deal with, I actually had to sit and pour the water out of it, not to mention that as soon as I crack a seal on my res, water starts pouring out, since it is in the middle of my loop...

So yeah, I am just curious if that is normal, does it take so long for everyone? Am I just lucky somehow that it is easier for me?


----------



## Enzo Who

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *xgunnas*
> 
> i'm beginning to think i'll need a hexcore on the next upgrade as most of the top games coming out are designed for quads, i've been refraining to say this about the 2500k, but ever since i put the G1 in I've known that it's outdated in some ways (at 4.8 it's still a beast). I really didn't wanna step on any1's toes but it's the realityi didn't get the 3570k at the time of my build due to heat, but ivys also had support for pci-e 3.0 (derp on my part). So ya, the 970 and new games exposed my cpu in a way and i've been looking toward skylake ever since, ddr4, hexcore, pci4.0, all that stuff. This is not aimed to make any1 with slightly older cpus feel bad. Just my 2 cents.


No no no no, I refuse to believe a 920 is a bottleneck already







It must be something else. If it is though, I finally have a reason to get a motherboard with some decent color layout. Now I have all these beautiful Plexi/nickel blocks on PCB's with orange, green, blue, black, white and yellow plastic on it. I'd have to replace every block as well... didn't think of that, this 920 is staying for at least another 3 years.


----------



## reev3r

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *xgunnas*
> 
> i'm beginning to think i'll need a hexcore on the next upgrade as most of the top games coming out are designed for quads, i've been refraining to say this about the 2500k, but ever since i put the G1 in I've known that it's outdated in some ways (at 4.8 it's still a beast). I really didn't wanna step on any1's toes but it's the realityi didn't get the 3570k at the time of my build due to heat, but ivys also had support for pci-e 3.0 (derp on my part). So ya, the 970 and new games exposed my cpu in a way and i've been looking toward skylake ever since, ddr4, hexcore, pci4.0, all that stuff. This is not aimed to make any1 with slightly older cpus feel bad. Just my 2 cents.


I Have a friend whom I sold my 2500K to, and he LOVES it. Granted, he is in IT and doesn't do any gaming, but he loves how quick it encodes video, and file decompression is a snap (compared to his old Core 2, which, ironically I bought for him for Christmas in 2007)...

Anyhow, just wanted to share my thoughts, even games that do manage multicore well won't see much improvement, I mean, look at CPU usage even during the most demanding games, when I had the 2500K and a single 670 the usage never went above 20-30%, and that is on even Crysis style games. So I don't think there'll be much improvement, since most games are not really CPU intensive anymore, they have mostly been designed around the GPU.

Additionally, there is zero difference in performance between DDR3 and 4. Heck, there hasn't been a difference since DDR3-800 (anybody else benchmark that? I had some left over and Dr used to give it a shot lol Absolutely no difference, even with a RAMDisk).

As for PCIe 4.0... Meh. Even now, with multiple graphics cards running their communications over the PCIe bus instead of a dedicated bridge, they still don't even come close to maxing out the bus... Heck, you can run a 970 in PCIe 3.0 x8 mode and not see a difference. I only know this because I left my 670's plugged into both of the x16 slots when I first got it, and ran it in the bottom x8 slot on my motherboard, I thought I would see 'some' improvement after I moved it... Nopers, exactly the same scores.

On that note, I think that hexacore is still overrated. :-( Which is coming from a guy that moved from a quad core 4820K to a hex 4930K, and I can't see a difference. Only a few benchmarks showed any differebcet, and they don't represent real world because they were highly multithreaded apps (think cinebench), and I really doubt developers are going to do a great job moving to heavily multithreaded games, it's just not with it, when even the lowly dual core I3 processors can run games fine with a decent GPU (again, I only know because I have an I3-3220 in my server, and when I had to RMA my original P8Z77-V Pro I just tossed my 670 into that and all the games I played ran fine (BF3, Crysis 2, Far Cry 2/3, Portal 2, TF2 - those are all I can think of that I actually played, although, I didn't play much of Portal 2 or TF2 at that time)...

Regardless of all of that, don't be rushed into anything by those features, not a single one of them will matter for many years to come. I do understand the desire to upgrade though, I try to upgrade every two or three generations if I can... You are on two, and Broadwell will just be an iterative upgrade, so you are right to wait for Skylake.


----------



## xgunnas

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *reev3r*
> 
> I Have a friend whom I sold my 2500K to, and he LOVES it. Granted, he is in IT and doesn't do any gaming, but he loves how quick it encodes video, and file decompression is a snap (compared to his old Core 2, which, ironically I bought for him for Christmas in 2007)...
> 
> Anyhow, just wanted to share my thoughts, even games that do manage multicore well won't see much improvement, I mean, look at CPU usage even during the most demanding games, when I had the 2500K and a single 670 the usage never went above 20-30%, and that is on even Crysis style games. So I don't think there'll be much improvement, since most games are not really CPU intensive anymore, they have mostly been designed around the GPU.
> 
> Additionally, there is zero difference in performance between DDR3 and 4. Heck, there hasn't been a difference since DDR3-800 (anybody else benchmark that? I had some left over and Dr used to give it a shot lol Absolutely no difference, even with a RAMDisk).
> 
> As for PCIe 4.0... Meh. Even now, with multiple graphics cards running their communications over the PCIe bus instead of a dedicated bridge, they still don't even come close to maxing out the bus... Heck, you can run a 970 in PCIe 3.0 x8 mode and not see a difference. I only know this because I left my 670's plugged into both of the x16 slots when I first got it, and ran it in the bottom x8 slot on my motherboard, I thought I would see 'some' improvement after I moved it... Nopers, exactly the same scores.
> 
> On that note, I think that hexacore is still overrated. :-( Which is coming from a guy that moved from a quad core 4820K to a hex 4930K, and I can't see a difference. Only a few benchmarks showed any differebcet, and they don't represent real world because they were highly multithreaded apps (think cinebench), and I really doubt developers are going to do a great job moving to heavily multithreaded games, it's just not with it, when even the lowly dual core I3 processors can run games fine with a decent GPU (again, I only know because I have an I3-3220 in my server, and when I had to RMA my original P8Z77-V Pro I just tossed my 670 into that and all the games I played ran fine (BF3, Crysis 2, Far Cry 2/3, Portal 2, TF2 - those are all I can think of that I actually played, although, I didn't play much of Portal 2 or TF2 at that time)...
> 
> Regardless of all of that, don't be rushed into anything by those features, not a single one of them will matter for many years to come. I do understand the desire to upgrade though, I try to upgrade every two or three generations if I can... You are on two, and Broadwell will just be an iterative upgrade, so you are right to wait for Skylake.


I agree on most the stuff you say here, most of the stuff won't be noticeable. DDR3 1600 to DDR4 3200 is probably a 3% real world boost, i saw a post that compared the fps in games by just swapping ram, not sure how reliable that was but there's an improvement in minimum fps at higher resolutions.

That will be credited toward the cpu anyway. pci-e 2.0 to pcie 4.0 is similar in terms of performance difference.

The only thing i see different than what you said is on the newer games, Dragon Age and probably unity, witcher 3 will eat Quads alive, 2500k is probably good enough to run it but it takes 90% cpu usage on those games, or 70% on all 6 cores on a hex, seen on a recent post on Dragon Age benching.

Much appreciated input, definitely calmed down the urge after reading this post.


----------



## Enzo Who

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *reev3r*
> 
> I LOVE your rig! The card just hanging there reminds me of when I had my 840 Evo's hanging in the middle of my case where I was planning to mount them for display (after painting a logo on them)...
> 
> On that note, I also meant to ask, why does it take so much effort for your loop? I've never done anything special, don't even have fill/drain ports... And I could get my loop drained, replace my CPU, and refilled within an hour.
> 
> Heck, I just drained my loop, pulled my R4BE out (had to disassemble my entire loop), pulled the heatsinks off and replaced them with blocks, reassembled everything, reinstalled everything, re-tubed my loop, and refilled it in two and a half hours... lol I even have a PITA 400mm tube res that is too large for my case to deal with, I actually had to sit and pour the water out of it, not to mention that as soon as I crack a seal on my res, water starts pouring out, since it is in the middle of my loop...
> 
> So yeah, I am just curious if that is normal, does it take so long for everyone? Am I just lucky somehow that it is easier for me?


Haha thanks! And no, it doesn't take long. But the assembly of my loop took a few days. That's because my goal was the blue themed TJ07 on mdpc. I had to cut the midplate, drill holes, mount the fitting brackets in the midplate. Estimate tubing length, that had to be perfect cause the bottom tube had to be straight and not sag. Placing the reservoir in the exact right spot. Not to mention connection the pump and 480 radiator in the bottom with little to no space. Once you know which layout you want it's fairly easy. Now though I have to drain the loop from the bottom for which I have to disconnect the pump and drain the coolant in a bucket. Remove the GPU block, mount the new one, recut tubing etc. All in all it CAN be done in an hour but it's all the preparation that comes with it that turns it into a one day job. I do work at a very relaxed pace though









It's not the easiest loop lay-out to work with but once everything is connected the way it should be it looks damn nice. Also, I'll be tearing it down completely because I want to check every block for gunk. It had 0 maintenance in the past 4-5 years, only a small refill every now and then. So every tube has to be replaced, every block/radiator flushed. I'll be mounting my SSD's and harddrives on blue illuminated plexi. It's been like this for over 4 years but it's all on the fast lane now. I'm in the middle of my exams so I had no time to spend money on booze or parties, hence 970 and all the watercooling stuff I bought









Back to poor now though









Edit:

This is all from my own experience. It's my first water-cooled rig which has now been 4 years since I touched anything WC'ing related. Add the OCD and installing a new block can take a week easily.


----------



## Team Grinder

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Enzo Who*
> 
> No no no no, I refuse to believe a 920 is a bottleneck already
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It must be something else. If it is though, I finally have a reason to get a motherboard with some decent color layout. Now I have all these beautiful Plexi/nickel blocks on PCB's with orange, green, blue, black, white and yellow plastic on it. I'd have to replace every block as well... didn't think of that, this 920 is staying for at least another 3 years.


An i7 920 @ 3.8GHz is not a bottleneck. Don't care what anyone else thinks in regards to this matter as this topic has been discussed on a million other threads. Its been proven that a sandy based 2 core/2thread CPU will bottleneck a GTX 970. Forget the benchmark scores. I only use 3DMark 11 Extreme to check stability. For me if it crashes on that then the overclock is not stable enough. The new benchmark Monster Online looks to be my new stability test.
To be honest the only reason I got a new CPU was that my board shat itself and I wasn't sinking $250 into an X58 board as tempted as I was.
If you want help overclocking that CPU a bit further let me know. From memory my QPI/VTT was at 1.35v and Vcore was at 1.288, ICH was at 1.2, DRAM at 1.64, IOH was at 1.2, LLC was extreme, Spread Spectrums were disabled. That should get you to 4.0GHz or 4.1GHz depending. 4.2GHz required 1.35v with QPI at 1.4v. I had decent clocker voltage wise but it had a dog of an IMC on it.


----------



## Enzo Who

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Team Grinder*
> 
> An i7 920 @ 3.8GHz is not a bottleneck. Don't care what anyone else thinks in regards to this matter as this topic has been discussed on a million other threads. Its been proven that a sandy based 2 core/2thread CPU will bottleneck a GTX 970. Forget the benchmark scores. I only use 3DMark 11 Extreme to check stability. For me if it crashes on that then the overclock is not stable enough. The new benchmark Monster Online looks to be my new stability test.
> To be honest the only reason I got a new CPU was that my board shat itself and I wasn't sinking $250 into an X58 board as tempted as I was.
> If you want help overclocking that CPU a bit further let me know. From memory my QPI/VTT was at 1.35v and Vcore was at 1.288, ICH was at 1.2, DRAM at 1.64, IOH was at 1.2, LLC was extreme, Spread Spectrums were disabled. That should get you to 4.0GHz or 4.1GHz depending. 4.2GHz required 1.35v with QPI at 1.4v. I had decent clocker voltage wise but it had a dog of an IMC on it.


It's been a long time since I last overclocked that CPU but I remember it was hard to get stable close to 4GHz. I don't remember why but I recall updating/downgrading the motherboard BIOS because some were very stable, others were not. I also had to pump a lot more juice in it nearing 4GHz. I remember having it stable at 3.9GHz but that was without hyperthreading so I eventually decided I preferred 3.5GHz with HT stable to 3.9GHz stable without HT. Thanks for the offer though, I might get back to you on that because I was planning on re-evaluating my CPU OC mainly because it's been a while.

Oh, I suddenly remember. My motherboard (GA X58 UD4P) had a lot of problems waking up from sleep when overclocked too high (the bus that is). I think thats why I settled for 3.5GHz. It needed a restart every time and no BIOS ever fixed this I think. I'm also not sure if it had anything to do with W7. I'm now running W8.1 so another reason to reevaluate the OC









Edit:

I can't check the voltage cause I'm not at home but I think I'm pushing 1.35V on the CPU in the BIOS and it's a C0 stepping. D0's OC a lot better. C0's not so much. I was told to be happy with 3.9GHz.


----------



## Team Grinder

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Enzo Who*
> 
> It's been a long time since I last overclocked that CPU but I remember it was hard to get stable close to 4GHz. I don't remember why but I recall updating/downgrading the motherboard BIOS because some were very stable, others were not. I also had to pump a lot more juice in it nearing 4GHz. I remember having it stable at 3.9GHz but that was without hyperthreading so I eventually decided I preferred 3.5GHz with HT stable to 3.9GHz stable without HT. Thanks for the offer though, I might get back to you on that because I was planning on re-evaluating my CPU OC mainly because it's been a while.
> 
> Oh, I suddenly remember. My motherboard (GA X58 UD4P) had a lot of problems waking up from sleep when overclocked too high (the bus that is). I think thats why I settled for 3.5GHz. It needed a restart every time and no BIOS ever fixed this I think. I'm also not sure if it had anything to do with W7. I'm now running W8.1 so another reason to reevaluate the OC
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Edit:
> 
> I can't check the voltage cause I'm not at home but I think I'm pushing 1.35V on the CPU in the BIOS and it's a C0 stepping. D0's OC a lot better. C0's not so much. I was told to be happy with 3.9GHz.


C0







. Yes 1.4v+ for 4.0GHz stable. Be very happy with 3.9. Generally as a rule 3.8 was pretty much attainable at decent voltages for a C0. 3.8 at 1.288v with HT on could be done. Depending on what batch. 1.35v seems like a lot even for a C0. 3.36GHz can be done on stock C0 voltages. If you need 1.35 then QPI might be too low and Vcore is compensating.


----------



## Enzo Who

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Team Grinder*
> 
> C0
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> . Yes 1.4v+ for 4.0GHz stable. Be very happy with 3.9. Generally as a rule 3.8 was pretty much attainable at decent voltages for a C0. 3.8 at 1.288v with HT on could be done. Depending on what batch. 1.35v seems like a lot even for a C0. 3.36GHz can be done on stock C0 voltages. If you need 1.35 then QPI might be too low and Vcore is compensating.


I'll PM you all the numbers when I get home so you can evaluate them. Yesterday I thought it was clocked at 3.7GHz but in reality it was clocked at 3.5 so if I can't remember the clock speed, don't even bother asking me what QPI







I have been tempted to sell it as second hand prices for C0 and D0 are pretty much equal. I've always questioned whether it was worth it though. I'd only consider it if my C0 was a bottleneck at 3.5 so I could get a D0 at 4.1 for free. But since that is probably not the case I'll leave it at that.


----------



## missingman808

Please add me to the member list. Just upgraded my rig to a EVGA GTX 970 FTW edition and have a second on the way to run SLI.


----------



## Team Grinder

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Enzo Who*
> 
> I'll PM you all the numbers when I get home so you can evaluate them. Yesterday I thought it was clocked at 3.7GHz but in reality it was clocked at 3.5 so if I can't remember the clock speed, don't even bother asking me what QPI
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I have been tempted to sell it as second hand prices for C0 and D0 are pretty much equal. I've always questioned whether it was worth it though. I'd only consider it if my C0 was a bottleneck at 3.5 so I could get a D0 at 4.1 for free. But since that is probably not the case I'll leave it at that.


There is a whole heap of hexa core Xeons going round cheap







They all pretty much clock 4.0 easy


----------



## Enzo Who

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *missingman808*
> 
> Please add me to the member list. Just upgraded my rig to a EVGA GTX 970 FTW edition and have a second on the way to run SLI.


Form is on the first page


----------



## Mr-Dark

I just cant detrmine which 970 for sli









msi ir gigabyte or asus























the money ready the card ready too









i read msi best for fan noise but what about fan problem like one fan spin 100% and the other 0% ?? what about temp in sli ?

the gigabyte good but i think 6 fan for gpu only alot much what about fan noise sometime

play without headset soo fan noise from 6 fan big problem


----------



## SynchroSCP

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mr-Dark*
> 
> I just cant detrmine which 970 for sli
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> msi ir gigabyte or asus
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> the money ready the card ready too
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> i read msi best for fan noise but what about fan problem like one fan spin 100% and the other 0% ?? what about temp in sli ?
> 
> the gigabyte good but i think 6 fan for gpu only alot much what about fan noise sometime
> 
> play without headset soo fan noise from 6 fan big problem


Any one of those will do fine for you in SLI, read reviews and see which fits your needs best.

My experience with the MSI cards has been excellent, both on air and water cooled. Can't recommend them enough but hear good things about gigabyte as well. I did have about a 5 degree difference in card temps with the top card getting hotter when on air, now in the horizontal mount caselabs case and watercooled there is no difference.


----------



## zorphon

So I read the last few pages and I know you guys were discussing i5 2500k and some of the older older Intel based CPUs. I too have an i5 2500k, running at a modest 4.3ghz (I might try to push it a bit more, kind of set it and forgot it at 4.3 many months ago), plus obviously a 970.

I was just reading the released Witcher 3 system requirements, and I was surprised to see i5 2500k is listed under minimum. It was my understanding that the i5 2500k, especially cranked up since it overclocks so well, is still a very solid CPU and won't bottleneck a 970 at all for gaming.

But, in Dragon Age: Inquisition, my CPU usage is very high (don't remember exact number, I'll have to take a look at it again). And games around the corner like Witcher 3 have the 2500k in the minimum requirements. I wonder what GTA V for PC will need...

Anyway long story short, does it mostly come down to developers overstating requirements for new games? With the i5 2500k and 970 pair still able to totally manage new games on max? I just can't help but think it's almost time for an upgrade, since I've had the 2500k for 3+ years now.

All that being said... I am probably just worrying for nothing, overthinking this, and undervaluing how good the 2500k is, and that it isn't bottlenecking my 970.

Thoughts?


----------



## Mr-Dark

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SynchroSCP*
> 
> Any one of those will do fine for you in SLI, read reviews and see which fits your needs best.
> 
> My experience with the MSI cards has been excellent, both on air and water cooled. Can't recommend them enough but hear good things about gigabyte as well. I did have about a 5 degree difference in card temps with the top card getting hotter when on air, now in the horizontal mount caselabs case and watercooled there is no difference.


Thank you for rep

just after alot of resarch

someone talking about gigabyte not good for sli becouse the windforce cooler take 2 + 2slot this will be bad in sli for top card temp

while the msi cooler less than 2 slot 1.5 slot maby this good for sli is that true ??

i read too the asus have poor core/vrm cooler !!


----------



## criminal

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mr-Dark*
> 
> I just cant detrmine which 970 for sli
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> msi ir gigabyte or asus
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> the money ready the card ready too
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> i read msi best for fan noise but what about fan problem like one fan spin 100% and the other 0% ?? what about temp in sli ?
> 
> the gigabyte good but i think 6 fan for gpu only alot much what about fan noise sometime
> 
> play without headset soo fan noise from 6 fan big problem


I say get a pair of Asus Strix. One 8 pin connector per card helps keep cable management easy and the cards are more then capable to run anything.


----------



## Obyboby

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mr-Dark*
> 
> someone talking about gigabyte not good for sli becouse the windforce cooler take 2 + 2slot this will be bad in sli for top card temp


LOL w t f are those ppl talking about? I have two G1s in SLI and temps never exceed 65c on the top card with case fans @7V. Bottom card is usually 60-62.


----------



## Mr-Dark

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Obyboby*
> 
> LOL w t f are those ppl talking about? I have two G1s in SLI and temps never exceed 65c on the top card with case fans @7V. Bottom card is usually 60-62.


WOW thats good temp i want this too

what the mobo you have ? you connect them in first 2 pci slot ?


----------



## Enzo Who

I believe the general understanding when it comes to the 970 is: they're all awesome, just don't get the early ACX model from EVGA.

Aside from that everything is based on personal preference and needs. The fan issue for the MSI cards is fixed with a new BIOS release. If you don't want to take any risk, ask the retailer for a newer BIOS model or ask them to install the new BIOS.


----------



## sebmeikle

Hi,
Just got a new system. I've signed up to this club. No overclocking yet, will do this once soon as I'm learning at the moment. I've ran a few 3DMark benchmarks and I'm pretty happy with the results.

*Firestrike*
http://www.3dmark.com/3dm/5410990?

*Firestrike Extreme*
http://www.3dmark.com/3dm/5410706?

*Firestrike Ultra*
http://www.3dmark.com/3dm/5410621?

My Rig:
Motherboard: MSI Z97S SLI Krait Edition
CPU: Intel Core i5 4690K 3.5Ghz (Plan to overclock to around 4.2/4.4)
GPU: SLI / 2 x 4GB EVGA GTX 970 Superclocked ACX 2.0
RAM: 16GB (2x8GB) Corsair DDR3 Vengeance Pro Series 2133Mhz
PSU: 750W EVGA SuperNOVA G2
Primary SSD: 500GB Samsung 840 EVO Basic
Secondary HDD: 1TB WD Green
Cooling: Corsair H100i
Monitor: 28" Asus PB287Q LED 4K UHD Gaming Monitor
Case: NZXT H440 White
OS: Windows 8.1 64Bit


----------



## SynchroSCP

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Obyboby*
> 
> LOL w t f are those ppl talking about? I have two G1s in SLI and temps never exceed 65c on the top card with case fans @7V. Bottom card is usually 60-62.


*** we are talking about is that some SLI setups experience higher temps on the top card, even gigabyte cards. I think its more a question of airflow in the case moving the warm air off the back of the bottom card to minimize how much rises to the top card. My last case didn't have great airflow around the GPU's and I saw a higher GPU temp on the top card. It never got to throttling and I also found sometimes adding a fans to blow on the GPU's can mess with the how the GPU coolers move air and make it worse. The key is to read reviews and forums and experiment to find the best solution with your own hardware. My new case is horizontal mount and has excellent airflow so there is no difference in temps between the GPU's, kudos if your setup works well too.


----------



## Obyboby

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SynchroSCP*
> 
> *** we are talking about is that some SLI setups experience higher temps on the top card, even gigabyte cards. I think its more a question of airflow in the case moving the warm air off the back of the bottom card to minimize how much rises to the top card. My last case didn't have great airflow around the GPU's and I saw a higher GPU temp on the top card. It never got to throttling and I also found sometimes adding a fans to blow on the GPU's can mess with the how the GPU coolers move air and make it worse. The key is to read reviews and forums and experiment to find the best solution with your own hardware. My new case is horizontal mount and has excellent airflow so there is no difference in temps between the GPU's, kudos if your setup works well too.


Yep. It's all about cable management and case airflow







nothing to blame on the cards








The user was worried that only Gigabyte cards had that issue, that's why I went "wt*".







It is instead related to how you manage the airflow inside your case








Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mr-Dark*
> 
> WOW thats good temp i want this too
> 
> what the mobo you have ? you connect them in first 2 pci slot ?


You can find everything in my signature







including a pic of the cards


----------



## zorphon

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *sebmeikle*
> 
> Hi,
> Just got a new system. I've signed up to this club. No overclocking yet, will do this once soon as I'm learning at the moment. I've ran a few 3DMark benchmarks and I'm pretty happy with the results.
> 
> *Firestrike*
> http://www.3dmark.com/3dm/5410990?
> 
> *Firestrike Extreme*
> http://www.3dmark.com/3dm/5410706?
> 
> *Firestrike Ultra*
> http://www.3dmark.com/3dm/5410621?
> 
> My Rig:
> Motherboard: MSI Z97S SLI Krait Edition
> CPU: Intel Core i5 4690K 3.5Ghz (Plan to overclock to around 4.2/4.4)
> GPU: SLI / 2 x 4GB EVGA GTX 970 Superclocked ACX 2.0
> RAM: 16GB (2x8GB) Corsair DDR3 Vengeance Pro Series 2133Mhz
> PSU: 750W EVGA SuperNOVA G2
> Primary SSD: 500GB Samsung 840 EVO Basic
> Secondary HDD: 1TB WD Green
> Cooling: Corsair H100i
> Monitor: 28" Asus PB287Q LED 4K UHD Gaming Monitor
> Case: NZXT H440 White
> OS: Windows 8.1 64Bit


Wow that's a very clean looking rig, nice!


----------



## Mr-Dark

Quote:


> *** we are talking about is that some SLI setups experience higher temps on the top card, even gigabyte cards. I think its more a question of airflow in the case moving the warm air off the back of the bottom card to minimize how much rises to the top card. My last case didn't have great airflow around the GPU's and I saw a higher GPU temp on the top card. It never got to throttling and I also found sometimes adding a fans to blow on the GPU's can mess with the how the GPU coolers move air and make it worse. The key is to read reviews and forums and experiment to find the best solution with your own hardware. My new case is horizontal mount and has excellent airflow so there is no difference in temps between the GPU's, kudos if your setup works well too.


My case have good air flow even my 280x cf run @ 78c full load stock fan speed

thats it the gigabyte will be my card all gtx 970 user i ask say gigabyte hyave best cooler
Quote:


> You can find everything in my signature thumb.gif including a pic of the cards


thank you man i think i will be fine with dual gigabyte gtx 970 on my asus maxiums vii hero


----------



## Obyboby

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mr-Dark*
> 
> thank you man i think i will be fine with dual gigabyte gtx 970 on my asus maxiums vii hero


Be careful though, they might be a bit noisy in full load. I'm OK with it since I'm ALWAYS playing with my headset on, but you said you won't be using one. Maybe a pair of Strix or MSI Gaming would be the best choice for you instead.









(On the other hand, Gigabyte is still inaudible at idle, especially if you set the fans to 950 RPM as I did on mine. 6 fans and I can't hear anything when not playing.







)


----------



## AngryGoldfish

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Gobigorgohome*
> 
> Ouch, I do not want to buy Gigabyte (personal preferences only though), Strix have the limitation of single 8-pin (I read somewhere) and the MSI Gaming I guess is okay. 8-pin + pci-port may be enough for these maxwell-cards though.
> Hmmm, okay ... might have to rethink GTX 980 then ... going for air this time around and none of those coolers are specially appealing to me.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> So sad that EVGA had to ruin the good looking Classified coolers ...


At first I also thought the 8-pin would limit the Strix, but I have seen a number of them overclock as well as other cards with more power like the MSI and eVGA.


----------



## ChrisB17

Question for fellow strix owners. Is it normal for the card to only use one of its two fan while booting up or in the bios of motherboard?


----------



## Mr-Dark

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Obyboby*
> 
> Be careful though, they might be a bit noisy in full load. I'm OK with it since I'm ALWAYS playing with my headset on, but you said you won't be using one. Maybe a pair of Strix or MSI Gaming would be the best choice for you instead.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> (On the other hand, Gigabyte is still inaudible at idle, especially if you set the fans to 950 RPM as I did on mine. 6 fans and I can't hear anything when not playing.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> )


oh what the fans rpm at idle ? and full loading ??

the advantge of msi gaming is zero fan mode in idle and very low fan rpm @ load


----------



## AngryGoldfish

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *zorphon*
> 
> So I read the last few pages and I know you guys were discussing i5 2500k and some of the older older Intel based CPUs. I too have an i5 2500k, running at a modest 4.3ghz (I might try to push it a bit more, kind of set it and forgot it at 4.3 many months ago), plus obviously a 970.
> 
> I was just reading the released Witcher 3 system requirements, and I was surprised to see i5 2500k is listed under minimum. It was my understanding that the i5 2500k, especially cranked up since it overclocks so well, is still a very solid CPU and won't bottleneck a 970 at all for gaming.
> 
> But, in Dragon Age: Inquisition, my CPU usage is very high (don't remember exact number, I'll have to take a look at it again). And games around the corner like Witcher 3 have the 2500k in the minimum requirements. I wonder what GTA V for PC will need...
> 
> Anyway long story short, does it mostly come down to developers overstating requirements for new games? With the i5 2500k and 970 pair still able to totally manage new games on max? I just can't help but think it's almost time for an upgrade, since I've had the 2500k for 3+ years now.
> 
> All that being said... I am probably just worrying for nothing, overthinking this, and undervaluing how good the 2500k is, and that it isn't bottlenecking my 970.
> 
> Thoughts?


I would consider upgrading when a new CPU architecture sparks your interest enough to warrant it. Unless you can afford an i7 chip-like a 4790K or 5800K-it probably isn't worth it. That's not to say that games won't be released that demand hyper-threading for the best performance, but for now a 2500K is enough. It does depend on the game-certain games certainly benefit from a higher-end CPU-but in general the performance difference is not in line with the costly procedure of replacing your CPU and motherboard-and RAM if you go X99. If Broadwell excites you, upgrade. If it doesn't, don't bother. If Skylake excites you, upgrade. If it doesn't, don't bother. I'm anticipating Skylake or Skylake-E to be worth an upgrade from my 4670K-which I will have had for two years by then and will be a 3-year old CPU-but it might just be hype at the moment and the difference may end up being negligible and not worth the money.


----------



## criminal

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *sebmeikle*
> 
> Hi,
> Just got a new system. I've signed up to this club. No overclocking yet, will do this once soon as I'm learning at the moment. I've ran a few 3DMark benchmarks and I'm pretty happy with the results.
> 
> *Firestrike*
> http://www.3dmark.com/3dm/5410990?
> 
> *Firestrike Extreme*
> http://www.3dmark.com/3dm/5410706?
> 
> *Firestrike Ultra*
> http://www.3dmark.com/3dm/5410621?
> 
> My Rig:
> Motherboard: MSI Z97S SLI Krait Edition
> CPU: Intel Core i5 4690K 3.5Ghz (Plan to overclock to around 4.2/4.4)
> GPU: SLI / 2 x 4GB EVGA GTX 970 Superclocked ACX 2.0
> RAM: 16GB (2x8GB) Corsair DDR3 Vengeance Pro Series 2133Mhz
> PSU: 750W EVGA SuperNOVA G2
> Primary SSD: 500GB Samsung 840 EVO Basic
> Secondary HDD: 1TB WD Green
> Cooling: Corsair H100i
> Monitor: 28" Asus PB287Q LED 4K UHD Gaming Monitor
> Case: NZXT H440 White
> OS: Windows 8.1 64Bit


Nice rig! It looks good. I have that case and love how easy it is to make everything look so neat and tidy.


----------



## xgunnas

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *zorphon*
> 
> So I read the last few pages and I know you guys were discussing i5 2500k and some of the older older Intel based CPUs. I too have an i5 2500k, running at a modest 4.3ghz (I might try to push it a bit more, kind of set it and forgot it at 4.3 many months ago), plus obviously a 970.
> 
> I was just reading the released Witcher 3 system requirements, and I was surprised to see i5 2500k is listed under minimum. It was my understanding that the i5 2500k, especially cranked up since it overclocks so well, is still a very solid CPU and won't bottleneck a 970 at all for gaming.
> 
> But, in Dragon Age: Inquisition, my CPU usage is very high (don't remember exact number, I'll have to take a look at it again). And games around the corner like Witcher 3 have the 2500k in the minimum requirements. I wonder what GTA V for PC will need...
> 
> Anyway long story short, does it mostly come down to developers overstating requirements for new games? With the i5 2500k and 970 pair still able to totally manage new games on max? I just can't help but think it's almost time for an upgrade, since I've had the 2500k for 3+ years now.
> 
> All that being said... I am probably just worrying for nothing, overthinking this, and undervaluing how good the 2500k is, and that it isn't bottlenecking my 970.
> 
> Thoughts?


i'm spamming DAI right now, the cpu usage is about 90% peak, it's because of mantle, 2500k around 4.5~ish isn't gonna be the best on all games, but it's not gonna stutter on witcher 3 or DAI, DAI's usage is high because it was optimized for mantle, i expect cpu load to be less on witcher 3 and no problems at all for GTA5. I wouldn't worry about it too much. Games pushing so hard did get me to look at Skylake (hoping to be 10-20% faster than 4790k) though, probably gonna be upgrading a year from now, undecided on hex or quad.

Leaning toward the hex to have some more cores to watch videos in the background, i cant watch a video on chrome in the background right now while playing DAI without the game studdering, since games are gonna be coded for 4+ cores/threads from now on.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mr-Dark*
> 
> Thank you for rep
> 
> just after alot of resarch
> 
> someone talking about gigabyte not good for sli becouse the windforce cooler take 2 + 2slot this will be bad in sli for top card temp
> 
> while the msi cooler less than 2 slot 1.5 slot maby this good for sli is that true ??
> 
> i read too the asus have poor core/vrm cooler !!


the 1 thing with asus has is the lower TDP, unless u play to overclock both cards with bios to 1.3v, it's not a huge problem.

The fan noise isnt too bad on the gigabyte g1 but as you said it is 6 fans (lol)

msi is pretty good all around, it's been 2 months since the fan issue was reported, there's also the evga v3 ssc and ftw+ with a backplate

if you care about backplate, then the g1 or ftw+.


----------



## Mr-Dark

Quote:


> the 1 thing with asus has is the lower TDP, unless u play to overclock both cards with bios to 1.3v, it's not a huge problem.
> 
> The fan noise isnt too bad on the gigabyte g1 but as you said it is 6 fans (lol)
> 
> msi is pretty good all around, it's been 2 months since the fan issue was reported, there's also the evga v3 ssc and ftw+ with a backplate
> 
> if you care about backplate, then the g1 or ftw+.


We back to the same problem i cant detrmine

gigabyte good temp but fan noise in sli i have high room temp 26c - 35c in summer









msi good temp ni fan noise but no backplate

what about asus have backplate + very low fan noise but the temp ??????

some website report very poor core and vrm cooler in asus


----------



## Enzo Who

Does anyone know how hot the VRM's get when overclocking on a G1? Or other 970's for that matter. I read on overclockers.co.uk that VRM temperatures might become an issue past 1.3V and I'm about to set the voltage limit in the BIOS to 1.3'ish so it wouldn't hurt to know


----------



## xgunnas

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mr-Dark*
> 
> We back to the same problem i cant detrmine
> 
> gigabyte good temp but fan noise in sli i have high room temp 26c - 35c in summer
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> msi good temp ni fan noise but no backplate
> 
> what about asus have backplate + very low fan noise but the temp ??????
> 
> some website report very poor core and vrm cooler in asus


if backplate matters, then it's down to gigabyte and evga ftw+ (out soon)

if you really do have 35C room temps in the summer, then gigabyte g1 has the best temps also.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Enzo Who*
> 
> Does anyone know how hot the VRM's get when overclocking on a G1? Or other 970's for that matter. I read on overclockers.co.uk that VRM temperatures might become an issue past 1.3V and I'm about to set the voltage limit in the BIOS to 1.3'ish so it wouldn't hurt to know


i wanna know too, flying blind right now.

made me look

http://linustechtips.com/main/topic/224917-gtx-970-comparison-strix-vs-msi-gaming-vs-gigabyte-g1/

scroll down a bit from a youtube vid, i saw that MSI and asusvrm hits 80-90C, then according to this the g1 is 20C cooler which puts it around 60-70C


----------



## sebmeikle

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *zorphon*
> 
> Wow that's a very clean looking rig, nice!


Thanks. This is an easy case for cable management, although the space behind the right side panel is a bit limited so keeping everything tied down and neat is important otherwise it's hard to get the side panel back on.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *criminal*
> 
> Nice rig! It looks good. I have that case and love how easy it is to make everything look so neat and tidy.


Yeah, it's a great case. I've just moved the rad. from the top to the front as I have been told this will give better cooling, time will tell. I put the front fans on the top, they are pulling air out of the case.


----------



## aka13

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ChrisB17*
> 
> Question for fellow strix owners. Is it normal for the card to only use one of its two fan while booting up or in the bios of motherboard?


Mine does not use the fans while booting, and when under heat uses both. Looks like a faulty fan to me.


----------



## mAnBrEaTh

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Enzo Who*
> 
> Does anyone know how hot the VRM's get when overclocking on a G1? Or other 970's for that matter. I read on overclockers.co.uk that VRM temperatures might become an issue past 1.3V and I'm about to set the voltage limit in the BIOS to 1.3'ish so it wouldn't hurt to know


I own 2 MSI Gaming's and remember seeing a few reviews showing heatgun results on back of card. In the VRM area temps showed 90c + on default bios. I think it was Guru3D who stated concerns.

I have no idea what the G1 VRM's are like. I can state that since recently switching to EK waterblock on both of my 4G Gaming's VRM's are much cooler simply going by touch on back of card. I am waiting to buy back plates now in hopes of making them even better. To my knowledge no monitor software is available for 9xx series VRM's.

I have not had much time testing but since switching cards over to waterblocks my custom bios's running a default voltage of 1.206 i gained 35mhz core clock. While on air and my custom bios @ 1.206v cards stable at 1539/1950. While on water cards are now stable at 1575/1950 same bios with default 1.206v. Still playing a round and will post more results later.

I think if more focus was on bringing down VRM temps decent overclock improvements would be seen.

EDIT: Gurud3d MSI 970 review with VRM heatgun results http://www.guru3d.com/articles-pages/msi-geforce-gtx-970-gaming-review,9.html


----------



## Jixr

yeah, thats why i'm not watercooling anymore. $150 in blocks just for a +35-50mhz OC. Not worth it for me. Would rather just SLI or buy a 980 instead.


----------



## Edkiefer

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mAnBrEaTh*
> 
> I own 2 MSI Gaming's and remember seeing a few reviews showing heatgun results on back of card. In the VRM area temps showed 90c + on default bios. I think it was Guru3D who stated concerns.
> 
> I have no idea what the G1 VRM's are like. I can state that since recently switching to EK waterblock on both of my 4G Gaming's VRM's are much cooler simply going by touch on back of card. I am waiting to buy back plates now in hopes of making them even better. To my knowledge no monitor software is available for 9xx series VRM's.
> 
> I have not had much time testing but since switching cards over to waterblocks my custom bios's running a default voltage of 1.206 i gained 35mhz core clock. While on air and my custom bios @ 1.206v cards stable at 1539/1950. While on water cards are now stable at 1575/1950 same bios with default 1.206v. Still playing a round and will post more results later.
> 
> I think if more focus was on bringing down VRM temps decent overclock improvements would be seen.
> 
> EDIT: Gurud3d MSI 970 review with VRM heatgun results http://www.guru3d.com/articles-pages/msi-geforce-gtx-970-gaming-review,9.html


here a repost of my results when I first got the card , custom fan profile helps a lot .
results were at 1218mv (actual 1.28v DVM reading ).

http://www.overclock.net/t/1517026/msi-gtx-970-vrm-temperatures


----------



## Enzo Who

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mAnBrEaTh*
> 
> I own 2 MSI Gaming's and remember seeing a few reviews showing heatgun results on back of card. In the VRM area temps showed 90c + on default bios. I think it was Guru3D who stated concerns.
> 
> I have no idea what the G1 VRM's are like. I can state that since recently switching to EK waterblock on both of my 4G Gaming's VRM's are much cooler simply going by touch on back of card. I am waiting to buy back plates now in hopes of making them even better. To my knowledge no monitor software is available for 9xx series VRM's.
> 
> I have not had much time testing but since switching cards over to waterblocks my custom bios's running a default voltage of 1.206 i gained 35mhz core clock. While on air and my custom bios @ 1.206v cards stable at 1539/1950. While on water cards are now stable at 1575/1950 same bios with default 1.206v. Still playing a round and will post more results later.
> 
> I think if more focus was on bringing down VRM temps decent overclock improvements would be seen.
> 
> EDIT: Gurud3d MSI 970 review with VRM heatgun results http://www.guru3d.com/articles-pages/msi-geforce-gtx-970-gaming-review,9.html


Please do, I've been dying for more overclock results on water!


----------



## PureBlackFire

970 FTW+ shown in this video


----------



## mAnBrEaTh

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jixr*
> 
> yeah, thats why i'm not watercooling anymore. $150 in blocks just for a +35-50mhz OC. Not worth it for me. Would rather just SLI or buy a 980 instead.


Not saying that the $ spent on WB's versus performance gained value is there however I'm still at 1.206v and looking at 35mhz+ core clock gain. I will modify bios soon enough with something like 1.275v and almost positive cards will run 1600+ on core. If i can get to 1630mhz core clock that is a 90mhz gain on the core.

But the major reason i decided to buy WB's was to put the GPU's into my custom loop. Also piece of mind that i know GPU and VRM temps are well within safe margins no matter what.


----------



## ChrisB17

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *aka13*
> 
> Mine does not use the fans while booting, and when under heat uses both. Looks like a faulty fan to me.


Both fans go on. Just not in sequence.


----------



## Jixr

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mAnBrEaTh*
> 
> Not saying that the $ spent on WB's versus performance gained value is there however I'm still at 1.206v and looking at 35mhz+ core clock gain. I will modify bios soon enough with something like 1.275v and almost positive cards will run 1600+ on core. If i can get to 1630mhz core clock that is a 90mhz gain on the core.
> 
> But the major reason i decided to buy WB's was to put the GPU's into my custom loop. Also piece of mind that i know GPU and VRM temps are well within safe margins no matter what.


yeah there are lots of other reasons to watercool, but not like back in the day where if you wanted to OC anything decent a loop is the only way to go.


----------



## Equinoxe

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Enzo Who*
> 
> Run furmark, you'll hit max TDP very fast. While benchmarking I never go over 90% TDP. With furmark I hit 119%, even though maximum is 112%.


Ive just ran EVGA OC scanner. and yes at the beginning it goes 100% +

But after about 350 secs the TDP and GPU usage started to drop way down to 55% GPU usage, What's up with that?

My GPU core clock remained the same at 1541 though. Same for the voltage at 1.262v


----------



## aka13

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ChrisB17*
> 
> Both fans go on. Just not in sequence.


Could be, I ran it only for 30 min with fans, to check if everything was allright. Switched to waterblock.


----------



## Xoriam

If any Gigabyte G1 Gaming users are looking for a BIOS that won't hit TDP wall/no thermal throttle at 65c I've made one.
Tested on Firestrike extreme, skydiver, and Assassin's Creed Unity, for heat generation TDP; and stability.
Max power savings at idle, max performance under use.

This BIOS was designed for gaming, to set and forget.
You will have to still create your own custom fan Profile.
Of course you can still use afterburner to tweak the settings for your memory and what not, but you don't need to touch Power limit.

Speed settings are 1556 core, 1853 memory.
I'll probably make another soon for 1500core 1800memory.

So if your card can do 1550core, this might be the bios for you.









G1NOTHROTTLE.zip 137k .zip file


----------



## AngryGoldfish

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Xoriam*
> 
> If any Gigabyte G1 Gaming users are looking for a BIOS that won't hit TDP wall/no thermal throttle at 65c I've made one.
> Tested on Firestrike extreme, skydiver, and Assassin's Creed Unity, for heat generation TDP; and stability.
> Max power savings at idle, max performance under use.
> 
> This BIOS was designed for gaming, to set and forget.
> You will have to still create your own custom fan Profile.
> Of course you can still use afterburner to tweak the settings for your memory and what not, but you don't need to touch Power limit.
> 
> Speed settings are 1556 core, 1853 memory.
> I'll probably make another soon for 1500core 1800memory.
> 
> So if your card can do 1550core, this might be the bios for you.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> G1NOTHROTTLE.zip 137k .zip file


Thanks, man. This might be the ticket for me if I want to do more with my 970. +Rep.


----------



## Hequaqua

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Enzo Who*
> 
> Does anyone know how hot the VRM's get when overclocking on a G1? Or other 970's for that matter. I read on overclockers.co.uk that VRM temperatures might become an issue past 1.3V and I'm about to set the voltage limit in the BIOS to 1.3'ish so it wouldn't hurt to know


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mAnBrEaTh*
> 
> I own 2 MSI Gaming's and remember seeing a few reviews showing heatgun results on back of card. In the VRM area temps showed 90c + on default bios. I think it was Guru3D who stated concerns.
> 
> I have no idea what the G1 VRM's are like. I can state that since recently switching to EK waterblock on both of my 4G Gaming's VRM's are much cooler simply going by touch on back of card. I am waiting to buy back plates now in hopes of making them even better. To my knowledge no monitor software is available for 9xx series VRM's.
> 
> I have not had much time testing but since switching cards over to waterblocks my custom bios's running a default voltage of 1.206 i gained 35mhz core clock. While on air and my custom bios @ 1.206v cards stable at 1539/1950. While on water cards are now stable at 1575/1950 same bios with default 1.206v. Still playing a round and will post more results later.
> 
> I think if more focus was on bringing down VRM temps decent overclock improvements would be seen.
> 
> EDIT: Gurud3d MSI 970 review with VRM heatgun results http://www.guru3d.com/articles-pages/msi-geforce-gtx-970-gaming-review,9.html


Here are a few pics, and the temps. I circled where I took the readings in red. I believe I have the back of the GPU and VRM locations. I have the MSI 970 Gaming.






These are temps taken while running [email protected] all morning.

EDIT: While the GPU is running at 1523mhz, [email protected] does not use my OC setting for the memory clock.


----------



## bunja

Hi all
Got my Asus Gtx 970 Strix today.

Everything runs great.
However, I have some questions regarding temps and fans.

So, when I leave fan on Auto fan of course doesnt move up to 65-67c, which is fine, and under load it does not go over 68.
Now, Idle temp is 45, if browsing or watching youtube it raises to 50-55c, as a result surrounding components on my Sabertooth Z77 heats up more than usual (referring to when I had gtx 770) e.g. Pch goes to 45c, pcie1 to 40ish, usb3 and sata 6g over 50c and overall its hotter, and center assist fan goes nuts to 4000rpm

I decided to use a custom fan curve on gpu with first point 25c.35%(lowest iz allows) and then remaining two points at default.
Doing that effectively lowered gpu temp @idle to 27c and surrounding temps to alltime lows I ever had (PCH 36, sata6g, usb3 41/43, pcie1 25, and the rest of system about 2-5 deg lower than usual),
At these settings at load gpu never goes beyond 56-57 c after longer time of unigine heaven benchmark.

It might help to know I have HAF XM case with side 200mm fan as intake and cage fan nf-p12 blowing on card; 200 mm front fan, nf-a15 140 mm as rear exhaust, h100i on top with 2xNF-F12 as intake (sabertooth Z77 and haf xm do not allow any other config other than rad below and fans beneath to cover - and yes intake as it seems a waste to reverse nf-f12 and gives overall better results)

I guess my question is, is it ok to run cards fans full time as opposed to design that is default to not use them until 67 c? If you could give some opinions on all of this and your take on my gpu temps I would be grateful.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Asbee

My G1 arrived today. Not a bad one. Far Cry 4 (Game) gpu stable:



Memory oc later. The fan speed was 2400 rpm not, 4815. On FHD stock voltage 1,206V 1560Mhz is enough for me. AsicQ 85,5%.


----------



## SynchroSCP

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *bunja*
> 
> Hi all
> Got my Asus Gtx 970 Strox today.
> ...
> I guess my question is, is it ok to run cards fans full time as opposed to design that is default to not use them until 67 c? If you could give some opinions on all of this and your take on my gpu temps I would be grateful.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Its fine and temps look pretty good, you have some headroom for OC on that card it looks like. The new cards turn off the fans at idle for noise and to prolong the life of the fans, 45C at idle won't hurt the card but if you don't like it then running the fans at a low setting at idle won't hurt anything either. You might experiment with that 200mm fan and reverse the flow to see what it does. I'm guessing at idle with the Strix fans off the 200mm fan as intake is blowing heat off the GPU to your motherboard.


----------



## Jixr

and if you're worried about temps and fan life, if your case allows it, just mount a cheapo 120mm fan somewhere close by.


----------



## dean_8486

Just watercooled/backplate (EKWB) my 970 and have very interesting results. Temperatures obviously dropped, from 70c load to 45c, but I was experience artifacts anything over 1480 core on air and 7800 Memory. Now I can reach 1600 stable (tested 2hours 64 player BF4) with NO artifacts!
I have never experienced this improvement watercooling cards previous, maybe there is a component not receiving adequate cooling on stock cooler...


----------



## melodystyle2003

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Hequaqua*
> 
> Here are a few pics, and the temps. I circled where I took the readings in red. I believe I have the back of the GPU and VRM locations. I have the MSI 970 Gaming.
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> These are temps taken while running [email protected] all morning.
> 
> EDIT: While the GPU is running at 1523mhz, [email protected] does not use my OC setting for the memory clock.


Nice photos. I run a 120mm @ 900rpm on it with heatsinks on the ram chips and vrm area temps after long periods of gaming varies between 44-50oC.


----------



## reev3r

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *xgunnas*
> 
> I agree on most the stuff you say here, most of the stuff won't be noticeable. DDR3 1600 to DDR4 3200 is probably a 3% real world boost, i saw a post that compared the fps in games by just swapping ram, not sure how reliable that was but there's an improvement in minimum fps at higher resolutions.
> 
> That will be credited toward the cpu anyway. pci-e 2.0 to pcie 4.0 is similar in terms of performance difference.
> 
> The only thing i see different than what you said is on the newer games, Dragon Age and probably unity, witcher 3 will eat Quads alive, 2500k is probably good enough to run it but it takes 90% cpu usage on those games, or 70% on all 6 cores on a hex, seen on a recent post on Dragon Age benching.
> 
> Much appreciated input, definitely calmed down the urge after reading this post.


Linus Tech Tips did a video on the performance difference of various DDR3 speeds, ranging from 800, up to (I think) 2400, and found zero difference, even in the most memory demanding tasks (which pretty well shows exactly what I experienced), then recently he did a comparison between (again, I can't remember exactly) 2200MHz DDR3, and 2400MHz DDR4, and again, zero difference, not even that 3%.

As I have read over and over again, the benefit of DDR4 is mostly lower voltage (which means lower temps, but if RAM temps are an issue, I think you have bad RAM, since I have yet to find any RAM that gets even warm... lol), sadly, the speed/latency connection is still an issue (meaning that as speed goes up so does latency), so the latency effectively cancels out any speed boost you are able to get.

So I feel strongly that until they get the latencies under control we will see no real-world improvements. although, I do wish that were not the case, then again, RAM hasn't been a bottleneck, I don't think ever... So there's always that to be happy about, the fewer bottlenecks there are, the more we can focus on what IS slowing things down.


----------



## Enzo Who

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dean_8486*
> 
> Just watercooled/backplate (EKWB) my 970 and have very interesting results. Temperatures obviously dropped, from 70c load to 45c, but I was experience artifacts anything over 1480 core on air and 7800 Memory. Now I can reach 1600 stable (tested 2hours 64 player BF4) with NO artifacts!
> I have never experienced this improvement watercooling cards previous, maybe there is a component not receiving adequate cooling on stock cooler...


Wow, can't wait to put mine on water. Are you Heaven/Valley stable as well?


----------



## dean_8486

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Enzo Who*
> 
> Wow, can't wait to put mine on water. Are you Heaven/Valley stable as well?


Yes only ran Heaven for 30mins but all was good, tbh if you are 2 hours BF4 stable you will pass everything else!


----------



## Jixr

thats strange you had such a low stable OC before. Most can hit 1500-1575 stable on air.


----------



## Teskin89

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *melodystyle2003*
> 
> Nice photos. I run a 120mm @ 900rpm on it with heatsinks on the ram chips and vrm area temps after long periods of gaming varies between 44-50oC.


The fun in just supported on the vga, without anyelse? Did you buy specific heatsinks for the 970?


----------



## Hequaqua

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *melodystyle2003*
> 
> Nice photos. I run a 120mm @ 900rpm on it with heatsinks on the ram chips and vrm area temps after long periods of gaming varies between 44-50oC.


I'll try that in a bit and see if it drops the temps. I have a 120mm mounted on the rubber fan mounts, should I have it blowing on or drawing off heat?


----------



## melodystyle2003

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Teskin89*
> 
> The fun in just supported on the vga, without anyelse? Did you buy specific heatsinks for the 970?


Its close to gpu mount on the case so is ok. Copper ram heatsinks universal.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Hequaqua*
> 
> I'll try that in a bit and see if it drops the temps. I have a 1200mm mounted on the rubber fan mounts, should I have it blowing on or drawing off heat?


I have it blowing air towards vrm side.


----------



## Hequaqua

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *melodystyle2003*
> 
> Its close to gpu mount on the case so is ok. Copper ram heatsinks universal.
> I have it blowing air towards vrm side.


That is the way I set mine up. I will check the temps in a few and see what happens.


----------



## Xoriam

I've made an undervolt BIOS for the Gigabyte GTX 970 G1 Gaming.

1.2 volts, for 1519core 1853memory.
280watt TDP.
No thermal throttling. (lol if you can reach 65 with this bios mod to begin with)

Runs about 10C cooler. Tested on Assassin's Creed Unity, Heaven Benchmark, Skydiver bench for extra heat, Firestrike /normal/extreme/and ultra.

G1undervolt.zip 137k .zip file


----------



## Xoriam

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *melodystyle2003*
> 
> Its close to gpu mount on the case so is ok. Copper ram heatsinks universal.
> I have it blowing air towards vrm side.


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Hequaqua*
> 
> That is the way I set mine up. I will check the temps in a few and see what happens.


Are you guys getting any extra MHZ out of the memory doing that?


----------



## Edkiefer

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Xoriam*
> 
> Are you guys getting any extra MHZ out of the memory doing that?


He's cooling the VRM, and not directly, as thats the back side of them .

Does your under voltage allow voltage slider to work but with lower default ?

Edit; I see its fixed to 1.2v and 74 clk .


----------



## Enzo Who

If Valley crashes after 30 minutes @ 1560MHz but Firestrike can run on loop for more than 3 hours @ 1570MHz no throttling whatsoever. Same for Crysis 3, Wolfenstein and Far Cry 4. Do I consider this overclock stable or what? I'm not sure whether there is some issue with Unigine or that it's just harder on the GPU. It just stops running, no flickering, no drops, nothing weird. Feels more like a driver crash. I'm trying every other benchmark software now.


----------



## Hequaqua

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Xoriam*
> 
> Are you guys getting any extra MHZ out of the memory doing that?


Here are two screen shot from Heaven. The setting are all the same between the two run, except that I put the Memory clock to 8100mhz.

1566mhz/8060mhz:


1566mhz/8100mhz:


Looks like it picked up about 19 points overall. Temps stayed about the same.


----------



## Hequaqua

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Edkiefer*
> 
> He's cooling the VRM, and not directly, as thats the back side of them .
> 
> Does your under voltage allow voltage slider to work but with lower default ?
> 
> Edit; I see its fixed to 1.2v and 74 clk .


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Hequaqua*
> 
> Here are two screen shot from Heaven. The setting are all the same between the two run, except that I put the Memory clock to 8100mhz.
> 
> 1566mhz/8060mhz:
> 
> 
> 1566mhz/8100mhz:
> 
> 
> Looks like it picked up about 19 points overall. Temps stayed about the same.


That is correct about cooling the VRM, but some of the RAM on the MSI is on the backside, so it might have helped. I really haven't tried to push the Memory clock up really. I will have to see how high I can get it without the fan first...lol Woohoo some more benchmarking to do. Love it.


----------



## Xoriam

Gigabyte G1 also has 4 on the back.


----------



## Edkiefer

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Hequaqua*
> 
> Here are two screen shot from Heaven. The setting are all the same between the two run, except that I put the Memory clock to 8100mhz.
> 
> 1566mhz/8060mhz:
> 
> 
> 1566mhz/8100mhz:
> 
> 
> Looks like it picked up about 19 points overall. Temps stayed about the same.


At least scores go up so memory isn't erroring out .

Are you saying w/o fan you can't do this or get lower scores ?


----------



## Edkiefer

The hottest memory module on that side is one by the led/heatpipes on outer edge (farthest from PCIE slot)


----------



## GrimDoctor

Are you guys running Heaven 4.0 Basic?


----------



## Hequaqua

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Edkiefer*
> 
> At least scores go up so memory isn't erroring out .
> 
> Are you saying w/o fan you can't do this or get lower scores ?


I have some other results that are all about the same. They are all with the Mem. set at 8000/8060. I never tried to push really. I only did the one run(8100mhz) with the fan on trying to cool the VRM. I can shut the fan down with my controller, so it shouldn't be too hard to set what kind of clocks on the memory I can get without the fan on it.


----------



## Hequaqua

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *GrimDoctor*
> 
> Are you guys running Heaven 4.0 Basic?


No, I'm running as Custom 8xAA 1920x1080 ExtmTess.

1566/8100mhz No fan on VRM:


----------



## GrimDoctor

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Hequaqua*
> 
> No, I'm running as Custom 8xAA 1920x1080 ExtmTess.
> 
> 1566/8100mhz No fan on VRM:


So we can compare apples with apples I have:
API @ DX11
Quality @ Ultra
Tess @ Extreme
Stereo 3D @ Disabled
Multimonitor @ Disabled
AA @ x8
Fullscreen @ Enabled
Res @ 1920x1080

Is that the same?


----------



## melodystyle2003

@Xoriam not much, around +25Mhz but they run cooler so less prone to errors or performance degradation.


----------



## Hequaqua

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *GrimDoctor*
> 
> So we can compare apples with apples I have:
> API @ DX11
> Quality @ Ultra
> Tess @ Extreme
> Stereo 3D @ Disabled
> Multimonitor @ Disabled
> AA @ x8
> Fullscreen @ Enabled
> Res @ 1920x1080
> 
> Is that the same?


Yep. I just tried the 8100 on Valley, big time crash in the second scene....lol

I did run Heaven again at 1566/8125mhz....I got the same exact score. 1647.


----------



## Team Grinder

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Enzo Who*
> 
> Does anyone know how hot the VRM's get when overclocking on a G1? Or other 970's for that matter. I read on overclockers.co.uk that VRM temperatures might become an issue past 1.3V and I'm about to set the voltage limit in the BIOS to 1.3'ish so it wouldn't hurt to know


Don't be surprised if you see 77°+ with that voltage. I finally got around last night to under volting my card. The one thing I see is over volting but I don't see any benefit from it. My card can do 1630/8300 bench stable with 1.3v+. Last night after multiple flashes I settled on 1.15v. Stable at 1518/8000. Difference in bench scores between the 2 speeds? Jack ****. Difference between the 2 for FPS? Jack ****. Difference between temps? 67° instead of 83°. Plus the temp in my room last night was 30° so the delta was higher. I expect to be rocking below 60° on full load in winter.


----------



## Xoriam

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *melodystyle2003*
> 
> @Xoriam not much, around +25Mhz but they run cooler so less prone to errors or performance degradation.


----------



## Hequaqua

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *melodystyle2003*
> 
> @Xoriam not much, around +25Mhz but they run cooler so less prone to errors or performance degradation.


I can agree. I don't OC my card 24/7. I have my gaming Profile. I have one for benchmarking. I use another for [email protected] I also have found that even though I use another for [email protected], I can set the power down to like 60% and no voltage and it will maintain my OC at 1540ish and keeps the overall temp down on my card.


----------



## UZ7

Just a heads up for MSI 970 Gaming users using .185 BIOS.. didn't try it with .184 but I've noticed that editing the BIOS for 600rpm actually gave me 600 RPM! not a biggie but before with .182 it wouldn't save for me and would give me like 700-800 RPM on idle lol


----------



## Team Grinder

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Enzo Who*
> 
> If Valley crashes after 30 minutes @ 1560MHz but Firestrike can run on loop for more than 3 hours @ 1570MHz no throttling whatsoever. Same for Crysis 3, Wolfenstein and Far Cry 4. Do I consider this overclock stable or what? I'm not sure whether there is some issue with Unigine or that it's just harder on the GPU. It just stops running, no flickering, no drops, nothing weird. Feels more like a driver crash. I'm trying every other benchmark software now.


Try 3DMark 11 Extreme, Titanfall, Crysis 1(Especially good for testing low utilization). I found if I pass the extreme test then I'm good to go for testing. Then test with ACU or Titanfall for a couple hours. Especially the latter will show if your overclock is unstable within minutes of hopping in.


----------



## Enzo Who

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Team Grinder*
> 
> Try 3DMark 11 Extreme, Titanfall, Crysis 1(Especially good for testing low utilization). I found if I pass the extreme test then I'm good to go for testing. Then test with ACU or Titanfall for a couple hours. Especially the latter will show if your overclock is unstable within minutes of hopping in.


I will re-install Crysis 1 to test along with Titanfall. I don't have AC Unity though so I can't test with that. Just installed 3DM11 as well. Also, for what it's worth, the fps drops in Crysis 3 are fixed. I just set a custom profile for Crysis3.exe and forced V-Sync Off even though it was already "Off". Minimum framerate is now 45 fps, average 78. No more spikes.









Gonna leave my OC @ stock volts at 1570MHz for now and test more with games. I'm curious...

Edit:

CPU usage never goes over 70% so it wasn't a CPU bottleneck. (Someone suggested this)


----------



## wes1099

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Enzo Who*
> 
> I will re-install Crysis 1 to test along with Titanfall. I don't have AC Unity though so I can't test with that. Just installed 3DM11 as well. Also, for what it's worth, the fps drops in Crysis 3 are fixed. I just set a custom profile for Crysis3.exe and forced V-Sync Off even though it was already "Off". Minimum framerate is now 45 fps, average 78. No more spikes.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Gonna leave my OC @ stock volts at 1570MHz for now and test more with games. I'm curious...
> 
> Edit:
> 
> CPU usage never goes over 70% so it wasn't a CPU bottleneck. (Someone suggested this)


Ubisoft games are not worth trying on newer hardware. Most of the people having issues with AC Unity and FC4 are using gtx 7xx and 9xx cards.


----------



## xgunnas

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Enzo Who*
> 
> If Valley crashes after 30 minutes @ 1560MHz but Firestrike can run on loop for more than 3 hours @ 1570MHz no throttling whatsoever. Same for Crysis 3, Wolfenstein and Far Cry 4. Do I consider this overclock stable or what? I'm not sure whether there is some issue with Unigine or that it's just harder on the GPU. It just stops running, no flickering, no drops, nothing weird. Feels more like a driver crash. I'm trying every other benchmark software now.


3 hours firestrike is considered stable for me, you did say your valley just hard crash, so there might be something wrong there unrelated to the card. Also i found the vrm temps for the g1 by ocguru, also glad you fixed the fps drop issues.

http://www.guru3d.com/articles_pages/gigabyte_geforce_gtx_970_g1_gaming_review,9.html

just gonna keep my card on 1.3 and downclock come summer if needed
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *wes1099*
> 
> Ubisoft games are not worth trying on newer hardware. Most of the people having issues with AC Unity and FC4 are using gtx 7xx and 9xx cards.


FC4 is fine, though it isnt too stressful. ACU needs some more patches. I think inquisition is decent for gaming stability tests right now, high cpu usage, areas that gets the 970 to 100% right out the gate, with some messy cutscene frame rates similar to heaven (lol)


----------



## wes1099

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *xgunnas*
> 
> 3 hours firestrike is considered stable for me, you did say your valley just hard crash, so there might be something wrong there unrelated to the card. Also i found the vrm temps for the g1 by ocguru.
> 
> http://www.guru3d.com/articles_pages/gigabyte_geforce_gtx_970_g1_gaming_review,9.html
> 
> just gonna keep my card on 1.3 and downclock come summer if needed
> FC4 is fine, though it isnt too stressful. ACU needs some more patches


FC4 literally does not work for me at all. The farthest I have ever gotten is the main menu...


----------



## OnlyOnCloud9

Count me in! Got my Asus Strix 970 overclocks good haven't tried anything higher than this yet


----------



## jlhawn

thermal imaging under load in this order:
ASUS Strix
MSI Twin Frozer
G1 Gaming


----------



## Hequaqua

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jlhawn*
> 
> thermal imaging under load in this order:
> ASUS Strix
> MSI Twin Frozer
> G1 Gaming


Makes sense, the two first models only have two fans. Still a big difference with the Strix and the MSI though. Poor HSF design on my MSI.


----------



## jlhawn

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Hequaqua*
> 
> Makes sense, the two first models only have two fans. Still a big difference with the Strix and the MSI though. Poor HSF design on my MSI.


yeah the MSI is a real hot box, in the past I always thought MSI ran cooler.


----------



## Xoriam

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jlhawn*
> 
> thermal imaging under load in this order:
> ASUS Strix
> MSI Twin Frozer
> G1 Gaming


Pretty much the only heat coming off the back off the card on the G1 are the Memory PCBs, I'm almost tempted to try to put a thermal pad on them.


----------



## Hequaqua

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jlhawn*
> 
> yeah the MSI is a real hot box, in the past I always thought MSI ran cooler.


I don't have a problem with the GPU temps(I stay about 65-68 under load), but the VRM is what has me a bit concerned. Heat is the enemy!!!


----------



## jlhawn

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Hequaqua*
> 
> I don't have a problem with the GPU temps(I stay about 65-68 under load), but the VRM is what has me a bit concerned. Heat is the enemy!!!


yeah thats what I meant as all the 970's have good gpu temp.


----------



## jlhawn

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Xoriam*
> 
> Pretty much the only heat coming off the back off the card on the G1 are the Memory PCBs, I'm almost tempted to try to put a thermal pad on them.


yes but the G1 vrm temps are pretty low.


----------



## xgunnas

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jlhawn*
> 
> yes but the G1 vrm temps are pretty low.


the estimate was 20C cooler, looks more like 30C, too good to be true? could just be my eyes. I had to check online after seeing the MSI hitting 90C
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Xoriam*
> 
> Pretty much the only heat coming off the back off the card on the G1 are the Memory PCBs, I'm almost tempted to try to put a thermal pad on them.


i'm about to tape a small fan onto the backplate


----------



## Xoriam

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *xgunnas*
> 
> the estimate was 20C cooler, looks more like 30C, too good to be true? could just be my eyes. I had to check online after seeing the MSI hitting 90C
> i'm about to tape a small fan onto the backplate


whats your current max memory OC without the fan on it?


----------



## mAnBrEaTh

Some watercooled MSI 4 Gaming SLI Fun 1622/8000

http://www.3dmark.com/3dm/5422752


----------



## xgunnas

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Xoriam*
> 
> whats your current max memory OC without the fan on it?


somewhere between 7800-7900, 7800 is 100% stable and i can't do 8000 at all








Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mAnBrEaTh*
> 
> Some watercooled MSI 4 Gaming SLI Fun 1622/4001
> 
> http://www.3dmark.com/3dm/5422752


kinda sick how the gfx score is doubled from the sli, nice setup









any idea what the vrm temps look like on the bottom card?


----------



## Hequaqua

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mAnBrEaTh*
> 
> Some watercooled MSI 4 Gaming SLI Fun 1622/4001
> 
> http://www.3dmark.com/3dm/5422752


Very nice. Makes me want to order another one and start a new build!!

I know this is unrelated, but I thought it was pretty cool looking. The guy that did my Dragon decals does custom stuff too. I found this picture of his desktop layout. If you a big fan of Asus ROG then you might like this:


----------



## Xoriam

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *xgunnas*
> 
> somewhere between 7800-7900, 7800 is 100% stable and i can't do 8000 at all
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> kinda sick how the gfx score is doubled from the sli, nice setup
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> any idea what the vrm temps look like on the bottom card?


mine starts artifacting like crazy beyond 7800


----------



## jlhawn

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *xgunnas*
> 
> the estimate was 20C cooler, looks more like 30C, too good to be true? could just be my eyes. I had to check online after seeing the MSI hitting 90C
> i'm about to tape a small fan onto the backplate


per the reviews I have read all the GTX 970's vrm's can hit 87c and they say thats o.k.
the only one tested that reached this temp was the MSI due to the fan does not completly
cover the vrm heatsink, it covers about 3/4 of the vrm heatsink which should be enough.
I myself am not going to worry about my vrm temps and I never have in the past either.

quote from the review:


----------



## Xoriam

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Xoriam*
> 
> mine starts artifacting like crazy beyond 7800


I mean 7600


----------



## GrimDoctor

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *xgunnas*
> 
> somewhere between 7800-7900, 7800 is 100% stable and i can't do 8000 at all
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> kinda sick how the gfx score is doubled from the sli, nice setup
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> any idea what the vrm temps look like on the bottom card?


Doubled? It's a good score but not double. Most get 11500~ on air with a reasonable clock.


----------



## mAnBrEaTh

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Team Grinder*
> 
> Don't be surprised if you see 77°+ with that voltage. I finally got around last night to under volting my card. The one thing I see is over volting but I don't see any benefit from it. My card can do 1630/8300 bench stable with 1.3v+. Last night after multiple flashes I settled on 1.15v. Stable at 1518/8000. Difference in bench scores between the 2 speeds? Jack ****. Difference between the 2 for FPS? Jack ****. Difference between temps? 67° instead of 83°. Plus the temp in my room last night was 30° so the delta was higher. I expect to be rocking below 60° on full load in winter.


I am right there with you in regards to under volting. I am completely stable at 1575/8000 with 1.206v set in bios. I will most likely settle with this for my 24/7 setup. With these 970s pumping volts seems to yield very little unfortunately


----------



## gobblebox

Hey guys,

I have a 970 Gigabyte G1 Gaming. I was just wondering, how does my score compare to other 970s?
http://www.3dmark.com/3dm/5413929

I've found a couple 3DMark runs on here, but the few that I found seem to be inconsistent... any ideas?

Best regards,
Ryan


----------



## xgunnas

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *GrimDoctor*
> 
> Doubled? It's a good score but not double. Most get 11500~ on air with a reasonable clock.


oh i was referring to the gfx clock only, which normally is around 13.5k, he got 27k+
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jlhawn*
> 
> per the reviews I have read all the GTX 970's vrm's can hit 87c and they say thats o.k.
> the only one tested that reached this temp was the MSI due to the fan does not completly
> cover the vrm heatsink, it covers about 3/4 of the vrm heatsink which should be enough.
> I myself am not going to worry about my vrm temps and I never have in the past either.
> 
> quote from the review:


True. These cards don't pull nearly as much power as the previous gens, and none of the 4xx/5xx/6xx ever broke on me.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Xoriam*
> 
> I mean 7600


doesn't hurt to try and cool the back then
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *gobblebox*
> 
> Hey guys,
> 
> I have a 970 Gigabyte G1 Gaming. I was just wondering, how does my score compare to other 970s?
> http://www.3dmark.com/3dm/5413929
> 
> I've found a couple 3DMark runs on here, but the few that I found seem to be inconsistent... any ideas?
> 
> Best regards,
> Ryan


looks fine, 13.5k and 11k shows up alot


----------



## error-id10t

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *GrimDoctor*
> 
> Doubled? It's a good score but not double. Most get 11500~ on air with a reasonable clock.


SLI does almost double graphics in FS.. almost, just can't run both cards at the highest levels one card can do. Ignore the clocks, they're obviously not right. FS Extreme is little closer again.





Now I'm sitting here having read blocks giving people crazy boosts wondering if I should get them too.. ambient of 38 today is doing that too.


----------



## zorphon

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *GrimDoctor*
> 
> Doubled? It's a good score but not double. Most get 11500~ on air with a reasonable clock.


11500~ overall or GPU? I'm getting about ~9700 overall with ~11350 on stock clocks with my Zotac 970. Granted my i5 2500k is holding back my overall a bit. I can hit 10k and around 12500 - 13000 for Graphics when overclocked. Not sure if that's on par or not. This is at like a 1470/7650 level OC.


----------



## Hequaqua

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *gobblebox*
> 
> Hey guys,
> 
> I have a 970 Gigabyte G1 Gaming. I was just wondering, how does my score compare to other 970s?
> http://www.3dmark.com/3dm/5413929
> 
> I've found a couple 3DMark runs on here, but the few that I found seem to be inconsistent... any ideas?
> 
> Best regards,
> Ryan


I have quite a few runs at different CPU settings, but I've pretty much dialed in the GPU. Here is one with my CPU stock(3.9ghz) and 970 OC on:

http://www.3dmark.com/fs/3653437


----------



## Hequaqua

For anyone who has Steam, they are selling 3DMark for 4.99.

http://store.steampowered.com/app/223850/


----------



## zorphon

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Hequaqua*
> 
> For anyone who has Steam, they are selling 3DMark for 4.99.
> 
> http://store.steampowered.com/app/223850/


Wow. Talk about bad luck. I just bought it like 2 days ago. At least full price is still reasonable I guess


----------



## Hequaqua

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *zorphon*
> 
> Wow. Talk about bad luck. I just bought it like 2 days ago. At least full price is still reasonable I guess


I bought it a week ago....for like 12.99....lol

Why I don't know. It's not like I'm running SLI or 4k....lmao


----------



## Team Grinder

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mAnBrEaTh*
> 
> I am right there with you in regards to under volting. I am completely stable at 1575/8000 with 1.206v set in bios. I will most likely settle with this for my 24/7 setup. With these 970s pumping volts seems to yield very little unfortunately










I hadn't stopped benching and testing for 3 weeks when I got the card. Everything points to absolute minimal gains at best. Volts *do not* help the GTX 970's. Still have some more testing tonight at 1.150v but going from testing last night I think I should be just fine. Nice clocks with volts btw.


----------



## xgunnas

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *zorphon*
> 
> 11500~ overall or GPU? I'm getting about ~9700 overall with ~11350 on stock clocks with my Zotac 970. Granted my i5 2500k is holding back my overall a bit. I can hit 10k and around 12500 - 13000 for Graphics when overclocked. Not sure if that's on par or not. This is at like a 1470/7650 level OC.


11k overall, 13.5k gpu. 2500k has pci-e 2.0 so that MIGHT have something to do with it, also. 13k seems about right for 1490/7650 anyway

on an unrelated note, i hit 106% on 240w tdp (~254w) in an snowy area in Dragon Age , also saw 68C for the first time, so much for not using afterburner.


----------



## Team Grinder

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *gobblebox*
> 
> Hey guys,
> 
> I have a 970 Gigabyte G1 Gaming. I was just wondering, how does my score compare to other 970s?
> http://www.3dmark.com/3dm/5413929
> 
> I've found a couple 3DMark runs on here, but the few that I found seem to be inconsistent... any ideas?
> 
> Best regards,
> Ryan


It is within the margins of error. If your ram is 1600 and you ran it at 2400 then your score would go to 11500. But that is trivial at best. As long as it pushes the frames of the resolution that you play at then don't stress too much about a number.
Remember, you can run the test/benchmark 10 times and get 10 different results/numbers. So it's not accurate. Use it it only for stability. FPS in games is where it counts.


----------



## jaxstraww

So what did we decide is a good OC on air for the G1? I fold and this card is a beast at PPD. I want something higher but not funky high to cause me issues with fails. Give me something modest.

Also, in OC Guru my clock is 1178/1329 BASE/BOOST. Is the boost number the one I want closer to 1500 which seems to be a routine number in this thread for this card? Example, may be on the high side

1300/1500 (base/boost) 7510 memory clock

want to run stock volts as well if possible.


----------



## Xoriam

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jaxstraww*
> 
> So what did we decide is a good OC on air for the G1? I fold and this card is a beast at PPD. I want something higher but not funky high to cause me issues with fails. Give me something modest.
> 
> Also, in OC Guru my clock is 1178/1329 BASE/BOOST. Is the boost number the one I want closer to 1500 which seems to be a routine number in this thread for this card? Example, may be on the high side
> 
> 1300/1500 (base/boost) 7510 memory clock
> 
> want to run stock volts as well if possible.


you can give my settings a try if you like.
This is undervolted below stock, 1519 core, 1853 memory clock.

G1undervolt.zip 137k .zip file


----------



## umeng2002

... edit... actually that run was with a 130 MHz OC on the card...


----------



## umeng2002

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *umeng2002*
> 
> 
> 
> As I said, my FX will be here tomorrow.
> 
> My card is EVGA SuperClocked ACX2.0 with nothing but factory OC going on.


Just got my 8320e this afternoon and quickly got it to 4 GHz.



Again, using the factory OC on the eVGA.

The min frame rate boost makes a huge difference.


----------



## Phantomas 007

Ok guys.

I'm one click before pull the trigger. So in the same price (about 360Euros) Gigabyte G1 970 or Asus 970 Strix ?


----------



## GigaByte

To anyone with an EVGA GTX 970, if u know ur card can take SC (not SSC as SSC <--> FTW & vanilla <--> SC, both groups are separated ie: u cant flash a vanilla to FTW or SC to SSC ) clocks, flash the SC bios, all speeds between idle <-> max boost will be at lower voltages, while speeds over max boost for vanilla version will be at the same voltage, & it hardly TDP throttles either..

This is my first nVidia card after over a decade of AMD graphics, im pleased with it so far.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Phantomas 007*
> 
> Ok guys.
> 
> I'm one click before pull the trigger. So in the same price (about 360Euros) Gigabyte G1 970 or Asus 970 Strix ?


EVGA GTX 970! At least when i got mine, EVGA were the cheapest (nearly $70 canadian dollars cheaper than the GIGABYTE one), & theirs have a great cooler too, its not just marketing crap, it really works. If TDP is an issue (as GIGABYTE has the highest TDP rating in bios, but pcie 6 pin CAN provide 150w power on 6 pin) u can edit the bios to make up for it.


----------



## Enzo Who

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *xgunnas*
> 
> 3 hours firestrike is considered stable for me, you did say your valley just hard crash, so there might be something wrong there unrelated to the card. Also i found the vrm temps for the g1 by ocguru, also glad you fixed the fps drop issues.
> 
> http://www.guru3d.com/articles_pages/gigabyte_geforce_gtx_970_g1_gaming_review,9.html
> 
> just gonna keep my card on 1.3 and downclock come summer if needed
> FC4 is fine, though it isnt too stressful. ACU needs some more patches. I think inquisition is decent for gaming stability tests right now, high cpu usage, areas that gets the 970 to 100% right out the gate, with some messy cutscene frame rates similar to heaven (lol)


The thing is that if I overclock to 1600MHz the same thing happens but a lot faster, sometimes it flickers, sometimes it doesn't. The way it crashes so far seems to be random but it's the only benchmark to crash this way. Maybe I'm psychologically just unwilling to accept the fact that 1560MHz just isn't stable, hence the Unigine crash. But I'm also very tempted to say It's rock solid because everything else can run for hours. Maybe I should run Unigine at default clocks and see if it crashes then. I'm also going to reconnect my old W7 SSD, remove AMD drivers and install nVidia drivers and see what that does. Maybe It's software related cause I'm pretty confident my hardware is no at fault here.


----------



## GigaByte

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Phantomas 007*
> 
> Ok guys.
> 
> I'm one click before pull the trigger. So in the same price (about 360Euros) Gigabyte G1 970 or Asus 970 Strix ?


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Enzo Who*
> 
> The thing is that if I overclock to 1600MHz the same thing happens but a lot faster, sometimes it flickers, sometimes it doesn't. The way it crashes so far seems to be random but it's the only benchmark to crash this way. Maybe I'm psychologically just unwilling to accept the fact that 1560MHz just isn't stable, hence the Unigine crash. But I'm also very tempted to say It's rock solid because everything else can run for hours. Maybe I should run Unigine at default clocks and see if it crashes then. I'm also going to reconnect my old W7 SSD, remove AMD drivers and install nVidia drivers and see what that does. Maybe It's software related cause I'm pretty confident my hardware is no at fault here.


Have you tried OCCT shader 7 or furmark? Get those stable/running at a boost speed you want & not once have they failed me on ANY graphics card, get them stable im stable on any game ever made


----------



## Enzo Who

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *GigaByte*
> 
> Have you tried OCCT shader 7 or furmark? Get those stable/running at a boost speed you want & not once have they failed me on ANY graphics card, get them stable im stable on any game ever made


I hate to use those two on air. On water I don't really care but I believe such programs to do more harm than good. How long do you run them? I used these to test my 4850 and I got permanent coil whine after 4-5 hours of Kombustor or Furmark, forgot which one it was.


----------



## GigaByte

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Enzo Who*
> 
> I hate to use those two on air. On water I don't really care but I believe such programs to do more harm than good. How long do you run them? I used these to test my 4850 and I got permanent coil whine after 4-5 hours of Kombustor or Furmark, forgot which one it was.


I went up to 1 hr no errors, i peak at 79c & the fan on this EVGA ACX 2.0 is only slightly noticeable, in games i peak at 74c & the fan is inaudible. Mine only has coil whine at extremely high FPS like when running 3dmark 03. On my previous HD 7950 I went up to *8 hours* with no changes to coil whine or overclock performance. I dont believe OCCT/furmark damage cards anymore if they ever did, current gen graphic cards know when to throttle back even with an edited bios, & if u heavily edited ur bios to never spin up the fan + 999W power limit or something, then shame on you.


----------



## Phantomas 007

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *GigaByte*
> 
> 
> 
> To anyone with an EVGA GTX 970, if u know ur card can take SC (not SSC as SSC <--> FTW & vanilla <--> SC, both groups are separated ie: u cant flash a vanilla to FTW or SC to SSC ) clocks, flash the SC bios, all speeds between idle <-> max boost will be at lower voltages, while speeds over max boost for vanilla version will be at the same voltage, & it hardly TDP throttles either..
> 
> This is my first nVidia card after over a decade of AMD graphics, im pleased with it so far.
> EVGA GTX 970! At least when i got mine, EVGA were the cheapest (nearly $70 canadian dollars cheaper than the GIGABYTE one), & theirs have a great cooler too, its not just marketing crap, it really works. If TDP is an issue (as GIGABYTE has the highest TDP rating in bios, but pcie 6 pin CAN provide 150w power on 6 pin) u can edit the bios to make up for it.


I had read EVGA it's the worst in performance and with out backplate. No thanks.


----------



## GigaByte

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Phantomas 007*
> 
> I had read EVGA it's the worst in performance and with out backplate. No thanks.


Reading is one thing, its supposedly only the FTW version thats clocked so high, above all other brands, that that reaches TDP, the others dont, at least mine which is flashed to SC, doesnt. Mine didnt come with a backplate & EVGA is being dumb about giving me one without charge, sure, but the GDDR5 chips on top are hardly warm to my surprise, even when under a furmark load which also loads the memory controller. I read "bad things" about every single brand, im really sick of reading reviews lately..


----------



## Enzo Who

I notice many people are flashing their BIOS with higher TDP limits and more power draw from the PCI-e connectors. I was wondering if this has any negative effect of the GPU and PSU? How do I know if my PSU is capable of providing more than 75 Watts over a 6 pin connector? There must be some reason for the 75 Watt limitation right? I know the 6 pin cables are effectively the same as an 8-pin connector minus 2 ground cables but I'm not an electrical engineer so I thought I'd ask









Let's say I boost the 6 pin to 150 Watts as well. I can't imagine this not having negative side effects on the GPU/PSU.

There is no limit on the amount of questions one can ask in any given thread right?









Edit:

A very interesting read on the subject:

http://www.playtool.com/pages/psuconnectors/connectors.html

According to this site the only difference between a 6 and 8 pin is the amount of ground wires and perhaps the gauge. This leads me to believe that the cable itself probably has no issues whatsoever providing 150 Watts over a 6 pin. But what are the extra grounds for? In theory, if your PSU has no 8 pin connector, you could just plug in a 6 pin and put 2 copper cables in the remaining 2 holes and just ground them?

The only result of upping the wattage limit of the 6 pin connector is
- more watts
- cables generate more heat
- voltage drop increases (so VRM work harder/get hotter?)
- GPU gets hotter

I assume this has nothing to do with the actual voltage the GPU is receiving as this is the task of the VRM's?

If my basic knowledge of physics serves me correctly:

Watt = Amps * Volts

I assume the volts for any PCI-e connector remain 12V so increasing Wattage is effectively increasing amps. So I should find out how many amps the PSU can send over the 3 12V cables?

I should probably stick to economics


----------



## GigaByte

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Enzo Who*
> 
> I notice many people are flashing their BIOS with higher TDP limits and more power draw from the PCI-e connectors. I was wondering if this has any negative effect of the GPU and PSU? How do I know if my PSU is capable of providing more than 75 Watts over a 6 pin connector? There must be some reason for the 75 Watt limitation right? I know the 6 pin cables are effectively the same as an 8-pin connector minus 2 ground cables but I'm not an electrical engineer so I thought I'd ask
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Let's say I boost the 6 pin to 150 Watts as well. I can't imagine this not having negative side effects on the GPU/PSU.
> 
> There is no limit on the amount of questions one can ask in any given thread right?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Edit:
> 
> A very interesting read on the subject:
> 
> http://www.playtool.com/pages/psuconnectors/connectors.html
> 
> According to this site the only difference between a 6 and 8 pin is the amount of ground wires and perhaps the gauge. This leads me to believe that the cable itself probably has no issues whatsoever providing 150 Watts over a 6 pin. But what are the extra grounds for? In theory, if your PSU has no 8 pin connector, you could just plug in a 6 pin and put 2 copper cables in the remaining 2 holes and just ground them?
> 
> The only result of upping the wattage limit of the 6 pin connector is
> - more watts
> - cables generate more heat
> - voltage drop increases (so VRM work harder/get hotter?)
> - GPU gets hotter
> 
> I assume this has nothing to do with the actual voltage the GPU is receiving as this is the task of the VRM's?
> 
> If my basic knowledge of physics serves me correctly:
> 
> Watt = Amps * Volts
> 
> I assume the volts for any PCI-e connector remain 12V so increasing Wattage is effectively increasing amps. So I should find out how many amps the PSU can send over the 3 12V cables?
> 
> I should probably stick to economics


Effectively, nothing. Contrary to most of the internet, 6pin pcie CAN & DOES provide 150w power with any half decent power supply, but if u have some generic dollar store power supply u wouldnt/shouldnt be running anything above integrated graphics anyway. All it is between 6 & 8 pin is GROUNDS as u mentioned, +12v is where the current comes from, both have the same amount of +12v wires to them. I have increased the PEG rails on my card's bios & while it hardly has an effect on gaming, it has a huge effect on massively high loads like OCCT shader 7 & furmark, the card clearly holds stable at a much higher boost bin when changing ONLY, the PEG rails from 75w to even 110w. What inspired me to do it after much reading is i had my much more power hungry HD 7950 running TDP edited bios for 2 years, it ran great & had 2x6 pin pcie connectors on it, I said *$&^@%^ it & do the same for my GTX 970, it worked, but at the same time i dont even need to, at least with this EVGA one. It doesnt throttle in any game so far with stock bios, all ultra settings + physx etc. Also the pcie 3.0+ port CAN, handle more than 75w, sure SPEC doesnt say so, but that doesnt mean the physical design cant. Ull be fine.

Volts to the GPU does matter to a point, if u have a poor GPU that needs a lot of volts for X speed ull still use more watts overall to get that same speed obviously, more volts at same amps = more overall power, but when talking sheer PEG rail limits on the PSU, even a budget quality branded PSU is safe. If im correct, ur sig PSU is a 1200w? Then ur beyond fine, u have enough power to power an extra fridge (expression).


----------



## GoldenTiger

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *GigaByte*
> 
> Effectively, nothing. Contrary to most of the internet, 6pin pcie CAN & DOES provide 150w power with any half decent power supply, but if u have some generic dollar store power supply u wouldnt/shouldnt be running anything above integrated graphics anyway. All it is between 6 & 8 pin is GROUNDS as u mentioned, +12v is where the current comes from, both have the same amount of +12v wires to them. I have increased the PEG rails on my card's bios & while it hardly has an effect on gaming, it has a huge effect on massively high loads like OCCT shader 7 & furmark, the card clearly holds stable at a much higher boost bin when changing ONLY, the PEG rails from 75w to even 110w. What inspired me to do it after much reading is i had my much more power hungry HD 7950 running TDP edited bios for 2 years, it ran great & had 2x6 pin pcie connectors on it, I said *$&^@%^ it & do the same for my GTX 970, it worked, but at the same time i dont even need to, at least with this EVGA one. It doesnt throttle in any game so far with stock bios, all ultra settings + physx etc. Also the pcie 3.0+ port CAN, handle more than 75w, sure SPEC doesnt say so, but that doesnt mean the physical design cant. Ull be fine.
> 
> Volts to the GPU does matter to a point, if u have a poor GPU that needs a lot of volts for X speed ull still use more watts overall to get that same speed obviously, more volts at same amps = more overall power, but when talking sheer PEG rail limits on the PSU, even a budget quality branded PSU is safe. If im correct, ur sig PSU is a 1200w? Then ur beyond fine, u have enough power to power an extra fridge (expression).


Quoted for emphasis. Wish the fudmongering would stop, another hilarious myth I keep seeing is that the bus width dictates how much VRAM can be filled







(completely false).


----------



## Enzo Who

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *GigaByte*
> 
> ...
> 
> Volts to the GPU does matter to a point, if u have a poor GPU that needs a lot of volts for X speed ull still use more watts overall to get that same speed obviously, more volts at same amps = more overall power, but when talking sheer PEG rail limits on the PSU, even a budget quality branded PSU is safe. If im correct, ur sig PSU is a 1200w? Then ur beyond fine, u have enough power to power an extra fridge (expression).


AX1200 yes, should be a quality PSU but I don't understand anything about rails and stuff (yet) so maybe, despite the high wattage, it could have been an issue. When I'm flashing the BIOS i'll edit the max. watts of the 6-pin to 110 as well and see what that'll give me. Furmark throttles my GPU at any clockspeed so maybe that'll help.


----------



## jlhawn

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Phantomas 007*
> 
> Ok guys.
> 
> I'm one click before pull the trigger. So in the same price (about 360Euros) Gigabyte G1 970 or Asus 970 Strix ?


Gigabyte G1 Gaming


----------



## Obyboby

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Phantomas 007*
> 
> Ok guys.
> 
> I'm one click before pull the trigger. So in the same price (about 360Euros) Gigabyte G1 970 or Asus 970 Strix ?


I'd say Gigabyte too


----------



## aka13

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jlhawn*
> 
> Gigabyte G1 Gaming


Strix 970


----------



## wes1099

For a stable 24/7 OC what should I limit my voltages to on my 970 g1 gaming? I have never oc'd a gpu before and I don't want to decrease the longevity of my card.


----------



## AngryGoldfish

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Enzo Who*
> 
> If Valley crashes after 30 minutes @ 1560MHz but Firestrike can run on loop for more than 3 hours @ 1570MHz no throttling whatsoever. Same for Crysis 3, Wolfenstein and Far Cry 4. Do I consider this overclock stable or what? I'm not sure whether there is some issue with Unigine or that it's just harder on the GPU. It just stops running, no flickering, no drops, nothing weird. Feels more like a driver crash. I'm trying every other benchmark software now.


Valley was the toughest on my overclocks as well. Heaven, Fire Strike, Tomb Raider, Max Payne 3, they all ran fine with my heavier overclock. Valley did not.


----------



## Phantomas 007

http://www.amazon.fr/gp/product/B00NQ862GY/ref=ox_sc_act_title_1?ie=UTF8&psc=1&smid=A1X6FK5RDHNB96

We are talking 100% for the G1 edition ?


----------



## jlhawn

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Phantomas 007*
> 
> http://www.amazon.fr/gp/product/B00NQ862GY/ref=ox_sc_act_title_1?ie=UTF8&psc=1&smid=A1X6FK5RDHNB96
> 
> We are talking 100% for the G1 edition ?


yes thats the correct part number for the G1 Gaming version on the graphics card you linked.


----------



## Edkiefer

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *wes1099*
> 
> For a stable 24/7 OC what should I limit my voltages to on my 970 g1 gaming? I have never oc'd a gpu before and I don't want to decrease the longevity of my card.


IMO, If you can pull 1500+ out of stock voltage, which you have good chance, then do it .
Game play wise extra 40-50mhz with 2 bumps on voltage is not going to make big improvement in games .
It is less trouble if you can get good OC with stock voltage .


----------



## generalkayoss

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Edkiefer*
> 
> IMO, If you can pull 1500+ out of stock voltage, which you have good chance, then do it .
> Game play wise extra 40-50mhz with 2 bumps on voltage is not going to make big improvement in games .
> It is less trouble if you can get good OC with stock voltage .


I agree with this 100%. I can get 1550MHz decently stable on stock volts. Upping the voltage from there only seems to lower my passmark scores though.


----------



## AngryGoldfish

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Team Grinder*
> 
> Don't be surprised if you see 77°+ with that voltage. I finally got around last night to under volting my card. The one thing I see is over volting but I don't see any benefit from it. My card can do 1630/8300 bench stable with 1.3v+. Last night after multiple flashes I settled on 1.15v. Stable at 1518/8000. Difference in bench scores between the 2 speeds? Jack ****. Difference between the 2 for FPS? Jack ****. Difference between temps? 67° instead of 83°. Plus the temp in my room last night was 30° so the delta was higher. I expect to be rocking below 60° on full load in winter.


That's very interesting. It also blows. Shows the limitations of the 970.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Xoriam*
> 
> I mean 7600


I get a driver crash on Valley with anything above 7700Mhz on the memory. Hynix on a G1.


----------



## Cosmic Collision

I flashed my bios to remove boost (thanks for the guide jonny30bass). Went off without a hitch but I noticed that after letting Valley run for a while to test clocks I ran a benchmark and it looks lower than I remember. It was 63ish average before but now its 61. Max fps looks like it dropped a fair bit. I tried Firestrike and that looks the same as before (~13600 graphics score @ 1573/7700). If there was an issue with the flash it wouldn't be so isolated would it? Forgive my mild paranoia, I haven't done this before haha


----------



## xgunnas

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *wes1099*
> 
> For a stable 24/7 OC what should I limit my voltages to on my 970 g1 gaming? I have never oc'd a gpu before and I don't want to decrease the longevity of my card.


if you don't want to decrease the lifespan, just stick with stock volts, should still get 1500 on 1.2v, stock volt varies from 1.187-1.225 though afaik
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Phantomas 007*
> 
> Ok guys.
> 
> I'm one click before pull the trigger. So in the same price (about 360Euros) Gigabyte G1 970 or Asus 970 Strix ?


g1, unless u want don't want the fan to spin at idle, then strix
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Enzo Who*
> 
> The thing is that if I overclock to 1600MHz the same thing happens but a lot faster, sometimes it flickers, sometimes it doesn't. The way it crashes so far seems to be random but it's the only benchmark to crash this way. Maybe I'm psychologically just unwilling to accept the fact that 1560MHz just isn't stable, hence the Unigine crash. But I'm also very tempted to say It's rock solid because everything else can run for hours. Maybe I should run Unigine at default clocks and see if it crashes then. I'm also going to reconnect my old W7 SSD, remove AMD drivers and install nVidia drivers and see what that does. Maybe It's software related cause I'm pretty confident my hardware is no at fault here.


if nothing else other than unigine crashes, then i'd oc til something else crash, that's just me though. and did you actually have amd gpu drivers installed?


----------



## xgunnas

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Cosmic Collision*
> 
> I flashed my bios to remove boost (thanks for the guide jonny30bass). Went off without a hitch but I noticed that after letting Valley run for a while to test clocks I ran a benchmark and it looks lower than I remember. It was 63ish average before but now its 61. Max fps looks like it dropped a fair bit. I tried Firestrike and that looks the same as before (~13600 graphics score @ 1573/7700). If there was an issue with the flash it wouldn't be so isolated would it? Forgive my mild paranoia, I haven't done this before haha


you are fine as long as there are no crashes, and did you remove boost because you were having problems with less intensive games? or you just didn't like boost? just curious


----------



## GoldenTiger

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Team Grinder*
> 
> Don't be surprised if you see 77°+ with that voltage. I finally got around last night to under volting my card. The one thing I see is over volting but I don't see any benefit from it. My card can do 1630/8300 bench stable with 1.3v+. Last night after multiple flashes I settled on 1.15v. Stable at 1518/8000. Difference in bench scores between the 2 speeds? Jack ****. Difference between the 2 for FPS? Jack ****. Difference between temps? 67° instead of 83°. Plus the temp in my room last night was 30° so the delta was higher. I expect to be rocking below 60° on full load in winter.


This. People obsess over a few percent clock speed (which gives even less performance gain) to an unreasonable extreme for normal gaming. I run 4k and use Gtx 970 sli, came to the same conclusion months ago and have run undervolted 1506mhz core + 8020mhz mem ever since for the pair of cards. I then undervolted my case fans and lowered the video cards' fan speeds to where you can hardly tell the computer is running







.

Now, I wouldn't say not to go for a reasonable oc, but the higher you go the less each MHz matters due to inherent diminishing relative increase of the clocks. Once you have to start pumping volts and all, it gets pretty silly to even spend the time for those last few MHz, since they also add negatives. This is true of most video cards, really.

It's funny because everyone complains about nvidia or amd throwing on a reasonable voltage limit for both performance (including heat and noise) and product Safety (to lower RMA rates), but other than the extreme cooling bench crowd of a few hundred guys, it literally isn't important at all in reality.


----------



## kanttii

Heyy guys! Could anyone give a few tips about overclocking this beast (MSI GTX 970 Gaming 4G)? I'm now running with these values: http://gpuz.techpowerup.com/15/01/09/2pp.png -- http://www.3dmark.com/fs/3719361
+87mV voltage (is this too high? what should it be?)
110% power target
+205 core offset (precision x says 1584mhz, why, when gpu-z reports 1458mhz boost?)
+391 memory offset
91C temp target (I've set fan curve so that it goes to 100% if temps go over 60C)
K-Boost on

With these ^ values it's been really stable, no blue screens or crashes caused by the GPU at all - I'm very, very impressed by this card especially after my old Asus Radeon HD 7950 (max was 1Ghz core and 4805mhz memory).

UsingPrecision X 16 from EVGA (I find it's ui the nicest). This is stable and runs well, however I was looking at everyone's values and it seems that the lower your memory OC is, the higher core OC can be..maybe? I quickly tried +248 core and +343 mem but it keeps crashing with +87mV (the max it lets me go). Where would you recommend to go from that? Is getting 1600Mhz possible at all? That'd be one sweet OC! Temperatures stay quite low all the time, max during test was about 60C, ran it for a while, heaven + valley at the same time at max settings. When playing games it never goes past 58C even after a few hours, but still it feels kinda high... dunno. The Radeon went easily to 71C though









Other components that could matter:
CPU: i5 4670K @ 4.5Ghz, CPU clocks don't seem to make a difference, tried with stock and OC
Mobo: Asus Z97-K
RAM: Kingston HyperX Fury 16GB @2400Mhz + 11-13-13-35, doesn't seem to make difference, not 100% sure - acted the same as at 1866mhz 9-10-10-27 and stock 1600mhz CL10

I'm wondering if the GPU just can't run AC:Unity at ultra + 4x AA at 60 FPS and if I just gotta tone the settings down..or if it's that damn game, still, after 4th patch.. Crysis games all run well, so do Far Cry series and others. Or if I need an SSD..

Thanks!


----------



## Cosmic Collision

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *xgunnas*
> 
> you are fine as long as there are no crashes, and did you remove boost because you were having problems with less intensive games? or you just didn't like boost? just curious


That's pretty strange. Yeah, I had the issue with low utilisation games crashing. Also it throttled voltage as low as the 60C mark at times. Very frustrating.


----------



## Xoriam

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *AngryGoldfish*
> 
> That's very interesting. It also blows. Shows the limitations of the 970.
> I get a driver crash on Valley with anything above 7700Mhz on the memory. Hynix on a G1.


I don't get driver crash untill nearly 8000 O but it starts artifacting like crazy beyond 1900mhz thats almost 100mhz before crash...

in total nearly 400mhz... i mean cmon.


----------



## Enzo Who

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *xgunnas*
> 
> if you don't want to decrease the lifespan, just stick with stock volts, should still get 1500 on 1.2v, stock volt varies from 1.187-1.225 though afaik
> g1, unless u want don't want the fan to spin at idle, then strix
> if nothing else other than unigine crashes, then i'd oc til something else crash, that's just me though. and did you actually have amd gpu drivers installed?


My previous OS install is on a different SSD, which is not connected right now. That one still has the AMD drivers incase I had to go back to my HD5850 for whatever reason. On my new SSD I have W8.1 with nVidia drivers of course


----------



## AngryGoldfish

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kanttii*
> 
> Heyy guys! Could anyone give a few tips about overclocking this beast (MSI GTX 970 Gaming 4G)? I'm now running with these values: http://gpuz.techpowerup.com/15/01/09/2pp.png -- http://www.3dmark.com/fs/3719361
> +87mV voltage (is this too high? what should it be?)
> 110% power target
> +205 core offset (precision x says 1584mhz, why, when gpu-z reports 1458mhz boost?)
> +391 memory offset
> 91C temp target (I've set fan curve so that it goes to 100% if temps go over 60C)
> K-Boost on
> 
> With these ^ values it's been really stable, no blue screens or crashes caused by the GPU at all - I'm very, very impressed by this card especially after my old Asus Radeon HD 7950 (max was 1Ghz core and 4805mhz memory).
> 
> UsingPrecision X 16 from EVGA (I find it's ui the nicest). This is stable and runs well, however I was looking at everyone's values and it seems that the lower your memory OC is, the higher core OC can be..maybe? I quickly tried +248 core and +343 mem but it keeps crashing with +87mV (the max it lets me go). Where would you recommend to go from that? Is getting 1600Mhz possible at all? That'd be one sweet OC! Temperatures stay quite low all the time, max during test was about 60C, ran it for a while, heaven + valley at the same time at max settings. When playing games it never goes past 58C even after a few hours, but still it feels kinda high... dunno. The Radeon went easily to 71C though
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Other components that could matter:
> CPU: i5 4670K @ 4.5Ghz, CPU clocks don't seem to make a difference, tried with stock and OC
> Mobo: Asus Z97-K
> RAM: Kingston HyperX Fury 16GB @2400Mhz + 11-13-13-35, doesn't seem to make difference, not 100% sure - acted the same as at 1866mhz 9-10-10-27 and stock 1600mhz CL10
> 
> I'm wondering if the GPU just can't run AC:Unity at ultra + 4x AA at 60 FPS and if I just gotta tone the settings down..or if it's that damn game, still, after 4th patch.. Crysis games all run well, so do Far Cry series and others. Or if I need an SSD..
> 
> Thanks!


AC Unity is an extremely difficult game to run. 4xAA is tough even for dual GPU systems with a steady 60FPS.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Xoriam*
> 
> I don't get driver crash untill nearly 8000 O but it starts artifacting like crazy beyond 1900mhz thats almost 100mhz before crash...
> 
> in total nearly 400mhz... i mean cmon.


Each RAM module is going to be different, even if we both have Hynix-made RAM. It's all still a slave to the silicon lottery.


----------



## Xoriam

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *AngryGoldfish*
> 
> AC Unity is an extremely difficult game to run. 4xAA is tough even for dual GPU systems with a steady 60FPS.
> Each RAM module is going to be different, even if we both have Hynix-made RAM. It's all still a slave to the silicon lottery.


Don't run ACU with AA.
If you're running it on 1920 x 1080 DSR to 1440p and adjust the smoothness slider to youre liking.
You can get wayyyyy better FPS like that and a better visual experience.

Also remember to activate Anisotropic filtering in NVCP the textures will look a million times better.


----------



## AngryGoldfish

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Xoriam*
> 
> Don't run ACU with AA.
> If you're running it on 1920 x 1080 DSR to 1440p and adjust the smoothness slider to youre liking.
> You can get wayyyyy better FPS like that and a better visual experience.
> 
> Also remember to activate Anistropic filtering in NVCP the textures will look a million times better.


It's not me that's playing AC Unity, but yeah I agree.


----------



## xgunnas

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Cosmic Collision*
> 
> That's pretty strange. Yeah, I had the issue with low utilisation games crashing. Also it throttled voltage as low as the 60C mark at times. Very frustrating.


you don't really have to disable boost for that, the card idles at 55W with boost disabled. I have a bios for cards with the gray screen (low util crash) without disabling boost, 25w idle, but it also comes at 1.3v. what voltage are you running 1573 at?
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *GoldenTiger*
> 
> This. People obsess over a few percent clock speed (which gives even less performance gain) to an unreasonable extreme for normal gaming. I run 4k and use Gtx 970 sli, came to the same conclusion months ago and have run undervolted 1506mhz core + 8020mhz mem ever since for the pair of cards. I then undervolted my case fans and lowered the video cards' fan speeds to where you can hardly tell the computer is running
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> .
> 
> Now, I wouldn't say not to go for a reasonable oc, but the higher you go the less each MHz matters due to inherent diminishing relative increase of the clocks. Once you have to start pumping volts and all, it gets pretty silly to even spend the time for those last few MHz, since they also add negatives. This is true of most video cards, really.
> 
> It's funny because everyone complains about nvidia or amd throwing on a reasonable voltage limit for both performance (including heat and noise) and product Safety (to lower RMA rates), but other than the extreme cooling bench crowd of a few hundred guys, it literally isn't important at all in reality.


I don't think locking voltage is for product safety, it's to differentiate a 970 from a 980, and make sure people pay a premium for the top card, and then some more for unlocked editions like the classified. Either way it lowers the maximum potential of the card, take the 6xx and 7xx for example, with the voltages locked, people were getting around 1100-1200 core, once unlocked they were pushing 1300 on water, often higher. Whatever they did to limit the 970s that's different from the previous generations is bad for the consumers in concept. The possibility of running unlocked cards (1.4v+) on water currently doesn't exist. the last bit matters to alot of people, this is ocn afterall

I get where you are coming from though since you are running 2 cards, stability and heat is the priority.


----------



## OdinValk

Woohoo... I'm excited!!! Just returned my evga 970 sc.. going to get my MSI gaming 970!!!!!


----------



## Xoriam

Guys I really reccomend trying to undervolt on your gaming OC.
Not the bench BIOS OFC.

But the BIOS you use for Gaming, it's seriously awesome imo if you're still on air and looking to conserve alittle bit of power.
My temps have dropped in the range of 10-20c depending on the situation.
I can bench at 1550 core with 1.2v, but my gaming OC is set to 1520 to ensure stability. (benching bios is 1600mhz)
I'm seriously loving it so far.

that if you're on a card already doing 1.2v+ for example the Gigabyte G1

I find it ridiculous this card is volted at 1.25 for 1329-1404 depending on the card stock, and it can do 1550 at 1.2.....

Sounds like a typical Intel CPU situation lol, I'm doing 4-4,4ghz on my xeon at under stock VID....


----------



## xgunnas

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Xoriam*
> 
> Guys I really reccomend trying to undervolt on your gaming OC.
> Not the bench BIOS OFC.
> 
> But the BIOS you use for Gaming, it's seriously awesome imo if you're still on air and looking to conserve alittle bit of power.
> My temps have dropped in the range of 10-20c depending on the situation.
> I can bench at 1550 core with 1.2v, but my gaming OC is set to 1520 to ensure stability. (benching bios is 1600mhz)
> I'm seriously loving it so far.
> 
> that if you're on a card already doing 1.2v+ for example the Gigabyte G1
> 
> I find it ridiculous this card is volted at 1.25 for 1329-1404 depending on the card stock, and it can do 1550 at 1.2.....
> 
> Sounds like a typical Intel CPU situation lol, I'm doing 4-4,4ghz on my xeon at under stock VID....


I'm still getting used to the low temps (65~C load) comparatively, the 480 was 94, 580 670 was 85~, none of those cards broke. I can't even push 85C on a G1 if i wanted to. Probably gonna sit on 1.3v for awhile. I think my load temps on 1.2v was something like 61C, so just a 4C difference.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *OdinValk*
> 
> Woohoo... I'm excited!!! Just returned my evga 970 sc.. going to get my MSI gaming 970!!!!!


good luck in the lottery, inb4, 1625 card


----------



## Xoriam

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *xgunnas*
> 
> I'm still getting used to the low temps (65~C load) comparatively, the 480 was 94, 580 670 was 85~, none of those cards broke. I can't even push 85C on a G1 if i wanted to. Probably gonna sit on 1.3v for awhile. I think my load temps on 1.2v was something like 61C, so just a 4C difference.
> good luck in the lottery, inb4, 1625 card


In games my GPU now hits 54c max. and thats at 4k.

This is very useful for those who are running SLI


----------



## OdinValk

We'll see... I'm not super worried about oc results... But it's nice to know I can if need be... I'll test when I get home... Will need to change my 970 club thing up front from evga to msi lol


----------



## TahoeDust

Anyone gotten the new (04G-P4-3975) EVGA SSC? How is the overclocking/temps?


----------



## wes1099

On stock voltages I have gotten my 970 G1 Gaming up to 1300mhz. Far Cry 4 did not work at 1400mhz, but I think I might try again later.


----------



## Xoriam

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *wes1099*
> 
> On stock voltages I have gotten my 970 G1 Gaming up to 1300mhz. Far Cry 4 did not work at 1400mhz, but I think I might try again later.


wow thats really bad, what revision is it.

seeing as out of the box the card runs at about 1400mhz, either you're exagerating, or you need to RMA the card.


----------



## OdinValk

Ugh ok.. just got home with new card... I love msi... Have had MSI cards for a long time... But the green and black color scheme of my pc.... And the red/black cooler doesn't look right.... I may hafta disassemble the fans and paint the red to green lol... Ok starting up


----------



## wes1099

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Xoriam*
> 
> wow thats really bad, what revision is it.
> 
> seeing as out of the box the card runs at about 1400mhz, either you're exagerating, or you need to RMA the card.


The boost clock goes up to 1476mhz but the normal one is at 1300mhz. I will try to get it up farther later, but here is a screenshot of my nvidia inspector window - http://img.techpowerup.org/150109/nvidia_20150109_175809.png


----------



## Xoriam

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *wes1099*
> 
> The boost clock goes up to 1476mhz but the normal one is at 1300mhz. I will try to get it up farther later, but here is a screenshot of my nvidia inspector window - http://img.techpowerup.org/150109/nvidia_20150109_175809.png


woah don't mess with that clock, just change the boost one...


----------



## OdinValk

Dumb question I think, since I had the EVGA before... And now Msi 970... Do I NEED to uninstall the programs that came w the evga? Precision/oc scanner etc... And will I need to reinstall the driver itself?


----------



## jlhawn

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *OdinValk*
> 
> Dumb question I think, since I had the EVGA before... And now Msi 970... Do I NEED to uninstall the programs that came w the evga? Precision/oc scanner etc... And will I need to reinstall the driver itself?


IMO I would remove all the evga programs and then remove the gpu driver and perform a clean install,
that way there's no chance of file corruption








and the only dumb question is the one' you don't ask and end up in worse shape.


----------



## UZ7

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *OdinValk*
> 
> Dumb question I think, since I had the EVGA before... And now Msi 970... Do I NEED to uninstall the programs that came w the evga? Precision/oc scanner etc... And will I need to reinstall the driver itself?


You technically dont have to since its the same card/driver and precision supports MSI 970s as well so you essentially dont need to but if you want it all clean/nice working order or get rid of any chance of driver problem then it wouldnt hurt







(personally i would uninstall/reinstall everything)


----------



## xgunnas

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *wes1099*
> 
> The boost clock goes up to 1476mhz but the normal one is at 1300mhz. I will try to get it up farther later, but here is a screenshot of my nvidia inspector window - http://img.techpowerup.org/150109/nvidia_20150109_175809.png


the normal one doesn't matter, just a cause for instability for some, if you are running 1300/1476max, 1400 becomes 1576, not all cards can run that, try 1325/1500 1.2v first and go from there.


----------



## AngryGoldfish

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jlhawn*
> 
> IMO I would remove all the evga programs and then remove the gpu driver and perform a clean install,
> that way there's no chance of file corruption
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> and the only dumb question is the one' you don't ask and end up in worse shape.


This a wise chap. He speaks wise words.


----------



## OdinValk

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jlhawn*
> 
> IMO I would remove all the evga programs and then remove the gpu driver and perform a clean install,
> that way there's no chance of file corruption
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> and the only dumb question is the one' you don't ask and end up in worse shape.


Yea, I didnt think it would cause any issues.. and right now I'm using precision X to mess with fans.. I guess the MSI version has the same little deal that shuts fans off if the temp is under 60degrees or some such?


----------



## jlhawn

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *AngryGoldfish*
> 
> This a wise chap. He speaks wise words.










mmm pint of Guinness. thank you, I see you are from Ireland,
my wife was able to go to Ireland years ago to correct some issue's at the intel plant, (she works for intel)
she toured the Guinness brewery and it really ticked me off cause she doesn't even like beer, but Guinness
is my favorite and I had to stay home in the U.S. my mom is 100% German and my dad is like 80% Irish, they met in Germany in the 1930's
they moved to the U.S. in 1945. yes I'm old, (54)


----------



## UZ7

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *OdinValk*
> 
> Yea, I didnt think it would cause any issues.. and right now I'm using precision X to mess with fans.. I guess the MSI version has the same little deal that shuts fans off if the temp is under 60degrees or some such?


Yes the MSI Gaming/Goldens have 0dB or 0 Frozr mode which cuts the fans off, but you could always mod the BIOS to have it spinning on idle.

I have mine set to 600RPM (still barely hear it).


----------



## OdinValk

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *UZ7*
> 
> Yes the MSI Gaming/Goldens have 0dB or 0 Frozr mode which cuts the fans off, but you could always mod the BIOS to have it spinning on idle.
> 
> I have mine set to 600RPM (still barely hear it).


Believe me... EvEn at 100% they are silent... The evga sc acx 2.0 I had before.... Sounded like a jet engine at top speeds... So this thing is deathly quiet.... Anyone know if the little msi gaming icon light on the side is RGB ? Or only the white?


----------



## Xoriam

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *OdinValk*
> 
> Believe me... EvEn at 100% they are silent... The evga sc acx 2.0 I had before.... Sounded like a jet engine at top speeds... So this thing is deathly quiet.... Anyone know if the little msi gaming icon light on the side is RGB ? Or only the white?


UGH don't remind me of what the acx 2.0 sounds like at max speed...

however that thing doe HAUL ASS at 100% speed, so it makes since that it that loud, it's running at almost 5000rpms.


----------



## UZ7

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *OdinValk*
> 
> Believe me... EvEn at 100% they are silent... The evga sc acx 2.0 I had before.... Sounded like a jet engine at top speeds... So this thing is deathly quiet.... Anyone know if the little msi gaming icon light on the side is RGB ? Or only the white?


Unfortunately only one color, though one could mod it like how some people have done it with their windforce and titan leds









Oh yeah thats the one thing that attracted me to the MSI version, I had an MSI 770 Gaming and its just as quiet if not even more


----------



## Xoriam

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *UZ7*
> 
> Unfortunately only one color, though one could mod it like how some people have done it with their windforce and titan leds


on the windforce, IE G1, is it a blue LED, or is it a blue sheet?


----------



## OdinValk

Well I kind of already want to remove the fan shroud and paint the red to green to match my build scheme.... But I'm not terribly worried... Since it faces down you can't tell.... Another thing that kinda annoyed me.. is the orientation of the power plugs... They're upside down compared to other cards.... So my pci-e cables come up and over instead of around the side


----------



## UZ7

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Xoriam*
> 
> on the windforce, IE G1, is it a blue LED, or is it a blue sheet?


http://www.overclock.net/t/1519475/gigabyte-gtx-970-led-swap

http://www.overclock.net/t/1534530/gigabyte-gtx-980-970-led-pcb-custom-made

led i guess


----------



## UZ7

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *OdinValk*
> 
> Well I kind of already want to remove the fan shroud and paint the red to green to match my build scheme.... But I'm not terribly worried... Since it faces down you can't tell.... Another thing that kinda annoyed me.. is the orientation of the power plugs... They're upside down compared to other cards.... So my pci-e cables come up and over instead of around the side


I'm not 100% sure but someone said a while back that as long as you don't physically damage the card, aesthetic modifications are fine?? but don't quote me on that...

Unless you want a light green which is what the 100ME edition is











edit: oops multipost


----------



## OdinValk

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *UZ7*
> 
> I'm not 100% sure but someone said a while back that as long as you don't physically damage the card, aesthetic modifications are fine?? but don't quote me on that...
> 
> Unless you want a light green which is what the 100ME edition is
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> edit: oops multipost


that would match a LOT better than red.. if you have a look at my signature build.. its all green/black... although I need to go through there and remove some of those pics and such.. I dont have the corsair 400r case anymore.. I moved into a CM Storm Trooper... and gave the corsair to my nephew (he gets all my old parts when I upgrade lol)

I did see something somewhere that MSI was going to start selling diff color shrouds.. I need a backplate more than anything.. I hate the way these giant cards sag a bit at the far end... ohwell.. guess I shouldn't complain too much.. I was happy with my EVGA 970 sc.. till I realized some of the issues and inability to OC very well... and I got this MSI 4g for $300 even.. so I'm happy for the moment...

get this, the guy I bought this from.. had 2 in an SLi config.. he sold the two cards.. and went to a single 780Ti... I'm not as current as I'd like to be with all the latest cards and their upgrades.. but how is a single 780Ti faster/better than SLi 970s??


----------



## xgunnas

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *OdinValk*
> 
> that would match a LOT better than red.. if you have a look at my signature build.. its all green/black... although I need to go through there and remove some of those pics and such.. I dont have the corsair 400r case anymore.. I moved into a CM Storm Trooper... and gave the corsair to my nephew (he gets all my old parts when I upgrade lol)
> 
> I did see something somewhere that MSI was going to start selling diff color shrouds.. I need a backplate more than anything.. I hate the way these giant cards sag a bit at the far end... ohwell.. guess I shouldn't complain too much.. I was happy with my EVGA 970 sc.. till I realized some of the issues and inability to OC very well... and I got this MSI 4g for $300 even.. so I'm happy for the moment...
> 
> get this, the guy I bought this from.. had 2 in an SLi config.. he sold the two cards.. and went to a single 780Ti... I'm not as current as I'd like to be with all the latest cards and their upgrades.. but how is a single 780Ti faster/better than SLi 970s??


it's not, the 780ti with mods is better than the 970 and about equal to a 980, sli has it's own issues that some people don't like to deal with. i went from 670 sli to a single 970 and have no plans to sli.


----------



## wes1099

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Xoriam*
> 
> woah don't mess with that clock, just change the boost one...


ha lol. Don't judge me I am new to this


----------



## wes1099

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Xoriam*
> 
> woah don't mess with that clock, just change the boost one...


Stupid question but how do I change my boost clock?


----------



## Edkiefer

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *wes1099*
> 
> Stupid question but how do I change my boost clock?


Install something like MSI AB 4.1 and just set gpu core offset to whatever you want to OC it .

probably can do 100+


----------



## Cosmic Collision

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *xgunnas*
> 
> you don't really have to disable boost for that, the card idles at 55W with boost disabled. I have a bios for cards with the gray screen (low util crash) without disabling boost, 25w idle, but it also comes at 1.3v. what voltage are you running 1573 at?


I run it at 1.225V. You're right about the power, plus the card idles 10C higher now too. Don't think I should stick with this


----------



## wes1099

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Edkiefer*
> 
> Install something like MSI AB 4.1 and just set gpu core offset to whatever you want to OC it .
> 
> probably can do 100+


But that also changes my 'GPU clock' to 1300mhz


----------



## Team Grinder

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jlhawn*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> mmm pint of Guinness. thank you, I see you are from Ireland,
> my wife was able to go to Ireland years ago to correct some issue's at the intel plant, (she works for intel)
> she toured the Guinness brewery and it really ticked me off cause she doesn't even like beer, but Guinness
> is my favorite and I had to stay home in the U.S. my mom is 100% German and my dad is like 80% Irish, they met in Germany in the 1930's
> they moved to the U.S. in 1945. yes I'm old, (54)


I hope I'm still overclocking at 54


----------



## OdinValk

So, I was just reading up on DX 12... and acording to PCGAMER... DirectX 12 will NOT support Windows 7???? So that means I will have to upgrade to that abomination of Win8?


----------



## LARGE FARVA

wind 10 is coming out soon...looks likes 7...runs like 8.1. will be gg imo


----------



## GrimDoctor

Was a much cooler day today thankfully so better for a benchmark, only 25c inside - good old Australia summer.
Anyway, I ran Heaven now and by lowering my memory to basically 8k so far I am able to squeeze a little more out of the core clock. I've also tested this in Firestrike, DAI, ACU, FC4, LotF, Illustrator, Premiere - if I keep listing I'll be here all day







- and it's stable across the board for 17 hours now.




Not exactly sure how that score compares, so looking forward to some feedback


----------



## Xoriam

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *GrimDoctor*
> 
> Was a much cooler day today thankfully so better for a benchmark, only 25c inside - good old Australia summer.
> Anyway, I ran Heaven now and by lowering my memory to basically 8k so far I am able to squeeze a little more out of the core clock. I've also tested this in Firestrike, DAI, ACU, FC4, LotF, Illustrator, Premiere - if I keep listing I'll be here all day
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> - and it's stable across the board for 17 hours now.
> 
> 
> 
> Not exactly sure how that score compares, so looking forward to some feedback
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PS, I couldn't get the F12 screen shot to work so I just took a screenshot of the saved HTML file. I looked in the program folder but no luck.


c/ users / your user name / valley


----------



## Hequaqua

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *GrimDoctor*
> 
> Was a much cooler day today thankfully so better for a benchmark, only 25c inside - good old Australia summer.
> Anyway, I ran Heaven now and by lowering my memory to basically 8k so far I am able to squeeze a little more out of the core clock. I've also tested this in Firestrike, DAI, ACU, FC4, LotF, Illustrator, Premiere - if I keep listing I'll be here all day
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> - and it's stable across the board for 17 hours now.
> 
> 
> 
> Not exactly sure how that score compares, so looking forward to some feedback
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PS, I couldn't get the F12 screen shot to work so I just took a screenshot of the saved HTML file. I looked in the program folder but no luck.


I have a question. In HWiNFO64 it shows your VRM temps. I didn't think the 970 showed that info. I am using the same version as you, but I don't see that listed anywhere. Just wondering.....


----------



## OdinValk

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *LARGE FARVA*
> 
> wind 10 is coming out soon...looks likes 7...runs like 8.1. will be gg imo


Idk, some of the things I hear about Win10 are kind of disturbing... some good things too like being "free".. but then I hear things like it will have a default keylogger that will upload to MS... but really and truly.. what will DX12 be able to do that 11 can't already? all the different lighting/shading/visual effects that CAN be done.. HAVE already been done... so what huge next step can they take to really improve and make DX better?


----------



## Xoriam

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *OdinValk*
> 
> Idk, some of the things I hear about Win10 are kind of disturbing... some good things too like being "free".. but then I hear things like it will have a default keylogger that will upload to MS... but really and truly.. what will DX12 be able to do that 11 can't already? all the different lighting/shading/visual effects that CAN be done.. HAVE already been done... so what huge next step can they take to really improve and make DX better?


DX12 needs about half the resources for the same rendering, and the CPU overheard is HUGE.

It's not 100% needed, but judging for UBI games like ACU, they need it.


----------



## xgunnas

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Cosmic Collision*
> 
> I run it at 1.225V. You're right about the power, plus the card idles 10C higher now too. Don't think I should stick with this


http://www.filedropper.com/modbios3

1569/7700 1.225x single boost bios, voltage unlocked to 1.3v if u wish to oc with software tdp raised to 240w

idles just like stock bios except minimum voltage set to 1.1v to prevent gray screens. idle wattage is 25 up from 15.

As always flash at your own risk, good luck.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *OdinValk*
> 
> So, I was just reading up on DX 12... and acording to PCGAMER... DirectX 12 will NOT support Windows 7???? So that means I will have to upgrade to that abomination of Win8?


i wouldn't worry about it, win 10 is coming out


----------



## GrimDoctor

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Hequaqua*
> 
> I have a question. In HWiNFO64 it shows your VRM temps. I didn't think the 970 showed that info. I am using the same version as you, but I don't see that listed anywhere. Just wondering.....


Yeah it shows them at the very bottom and it has for the last...three or four months at least. I checked with Mumak and sent him a heap of debug files to help and they are accurate. The version I got was just updated today, it's the BETA 4.49-2375. Those are a little higher than usual due to the ambient.

@Xoriam I found the .tga files, now just getting something to open them.


----------



## OdinValk

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Xoriam*
> 
> DX12 needs about half the resources for the same rendering, and the CPU overheard is HUGE.
> 
> It's not 100% needed, but judging for UBI games like ACU, they need it.


yea, I did a little more reading.. read microsoft's actual page on DX12... I guess we will see what happens and how it is once it comes out.. I REALLY hope Win10 is better than 8/8.1 because Win8 is AWFUL stuff.. I used WinXP until about 2 years ago... and just upgraded from 7 home prem to ultimate a week ago or so lol.. I will have to look into Win 10 a little more...

ok sorry for getting off subject.. back to complaining about overclockability of our 970s....

one more note... how can I change my deal on the first page of the thread? I want to change it from saying I have the EVGA sc to the MSI 4g gaming etc


----------



## jlhawn

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Team Grinder*
> 
> I hope I'm still overclocking at 54


I will be 55 in May


----------



## gerardfraser

I Posted this in another thread.Some overclocks 970 cards

Copy & paste

I really do not think the overclock matters a great deal with some of these cards.Of course we all want the highest overclocks to feel you got a great deal but it is not always the fastest when gaming with higher overclocks.

EG:I got me two of the 970GTX G1 Gigabyte cards.When I tested them alone here what my results were in lets say valley benchmark.

1.970GTX G1 Gigabyte with samsung ram Clocked 1540/7800
Valley FPS 65

2.970GTX G1 Gigabyte with hynix ram Clocked 1605/7800
Valley FPS 63.5

*The lower clocked card was faster,could be a few things but they still run good.A Higher clocking card is not always faster.*

*When in SLI overclocking results are also not that dramatic either with a few more Mhz.*

EG:Some 970GTX Gigabyte G1 SLI on Metro Last Light(Original Game) a total difference of 3.7 FPS not really much when you think about it.
From default to almost 1600 on core overclock.

1392/7600 started at 1405 dropped to 1392 on core
http://postimage.org/

1506/7600
http://postimage.org/

1538/7600
http://postimage.org/

1558/7600
http://postimage.org/

1593/7600 Higher overclock less FPS
http://postimage.org/


----------



## Hequaqua

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *GrimDoctor*
> 
> Yeah it shows them at the very bottom and it has for the last...three or four months at least. I checked with Mumak and sent him a heap of debug files to help and they are accurate. The version I got was just updated today, it's the BETA 4.49-2375. Those are a little higher than usual due to the ambient.
> 
> @Xoriam I found the .tga files, now just getting something to open them.


I don't see them listed. I am using the same version, just updated it. Hmmmmm.....lol


----------



## GrimDoctor

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *GrimDoctor*
> 
> Was a much cooler day today thankfully so better for a benchmark, only 25c inside - good old Australia summer.
> Anyway, I ran Heaven now and by lowering my memory to basically 8k so far I am able to squeeze a little more out of the core clock. I've also tested this in Firestrike, DAI, ACU, FC4, LotF, Illustrator, Premiere - if I keep listing I'll be here all day
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> - and it's stable across the board for 17 hours now.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Not exactly sure how that score compares, so looking forward to some feedback


Edited the post with the screenshot (GIMP sorted the tga file).
So, thoughts? Seems like it may be low? Never ran Heaven so I'm not sure.


----------



## GrimDoctor

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Hequaqua*
> 
> I don't see them listed. I am using the same version, just updated it. Hmmmmm.....lol


If you've modified your views it can disappear but you can reset them easily enough. If that doesn't work, I'd contact @Mumak.


----------



## Team Grinder

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *GrimDoctor*
> 
> Edited the post with the screenshot (GIMP sorted the tga file).
> So, thoughts? Seems like it may be low? Never ran Heaven so I'm not sure.


That's about spot on with with everyone's scores for the clocks that your running. Nice setup you got there btw


----------



## Hequaqua

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *GrimDoctor*
> 
> If you've modified your views it can disappear but you can reset them easily enough. If that doesn't work, I'd contact @Mumak.


Cool. I will check it out.

You score is about where I score as well. Looks good.


----------



## jlhawn

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Hequaqua*
> 
> I don't see them listed. I am using the same version, just updated it. Hmmmmm.....lol


it depends on the graphics cards manufacturer if they install a vrm temp sensor, last I heard is only ASUS installs a vrm temp sensor on the cards.
I have never been able to monitor mine with the brands I bought.


----------



## GrimDoctor

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Team Grinder*
> 
> That's about spot on with with everyone's scores for the clocks that your running. Nice setup you got there btw


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Hequaqua*
> 
> Cool. I will check it out.
> 
> You score is about where I score as well. Looks good.


Cool. I'll keep using this as a test now, seems to push the load more consistently than Firestrike does, granting they are testing slightly different things. Seeing as it's cooler than usual today, I'll try for the old 1600+ and see what happens! Lower memory clock is giving me a higher Firestrike score so far which baffles me slightly, though I've seen people with less RAM with me also get higher scores, so maybe there's something to it?


----------



## Team Grinder

Just for the guys who want to under volt the Gigabyte G1 Gaming. Here is a bios for you. Enjoy and let me know how you go with it. Changed is:

3D load voltage is 1.150v
Fan speed changed to 950RPM / 21%
Default clock is 1367MHz/ Boost is 1519MHZ/Memory is 8000MHz

4Dmod.zip 138k .zip file


 

Let me know how you guys go.


----------



## Hequaqua

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jlhawn*
> 
> it depends on the graphics cards manufacturer if they install a vrm temp sensor, last I heard is only ASUS installs a vrm temp sensor on the cards.
> I have never been able to monitor mine with the brands I bought.


Oh....Ok....I thought it was all the 970's that couldn't be read. After seeing some of the images, I can see why MSI wouldn't want theirs read. lol


----------



## jlhawn

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *GrimDoctor*
> 
> Was a much cooler day today thankfully so better for a benchmark, only 25c inside - good old Australia summer.
> Anyway, I ran Heaven now and by lowering my memory to basically 8k so far I am able to squeeze a little more out of the core clock. I've also tested this in Firestrike, DAI, ACU, FC4, LotF, Illustrator, Premiere - if I keep listing I'll be here all day
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> - and it's stable across the board for 17 hours now.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Not exactly sure how that score compares, so looking forward to some feedback


your score is almost spot on with mine.


----------



## Hequaqua

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *GrimDoctor*
> 
> Cool. I'll keep using this as a test now, seems to push the load more consistently than Firestrike does, granting they are testing slightly different things. Seeing as it's cooler than usual today, I'll try for the old 1600+ and see what happens! Lower memory clock is giving me a higher Firestrike score so far which baffles me slightly, though I've seen people with less RAM with me also get higher scores, so maybe there's something to it?


I think it's more about finding the "sweet spot" for the card that we each have. They are all going to be a little different. It also depends are what you really are wanting out of your card. This is my first go around in OC'ing, so I am learning. There is soooo much info on these threads though.









Edit: It seems my particular card prefers higher memory clocks. I'm stuck @1566 on the core.


----------



## Cosmic Collision

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *xgunnas*
> 
> http://www.filedropper.com/modbios3
> 
> 1569/7700 1.225x single boost bios, voltage unlocked to 1.3v if u wish to oc with software tdp raised to 240w
> 
> idles just like stock bios except minimum voltage set to 1.1v to prevent gray screens. idle wattage is 25 up from 15.


Thanks a lot


----------



## Sev501

Just got mine as a New Years gift to my computer hahah...



Hoping to explore and unlock it's power, with your guidance ofcourse


----------



## OdinValk

anyone with the MSI gaming have an issue while kboost is active.. user defined fan curves do not work? my fans pulse at 1rpm then nothing.. if i turn off kboost.. they work fine


----------



## xgunnas

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Cosmic Collision*
> 
> Thanks a lot


yw, just a reminder that the max voltage will show as 1.275 if you choose to oc, it's actually 1.3 or 1.312 depending on the card, so +100mv on afterburner will most likely be 1.31v, The 970 core clock gets diminished returns beyond 1.25v but there are still gains.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *OdinValk*
> 
> anyone with the MSI gaming have an issue while kboost is active.. user defined fan curves do not work? my fans pulse at 1rpm then nothing.. if i turn off kboost.. they work fine


sounds scary especially the early msi 970s have fan issues. Don't break it messing with kboost


----------



## Hequaqua

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *xgunnas*
> 
> yw, just a reminder that the max voltage will show as 1.275 if you choose to oc, it's actually 1.3 or 1.312 depending on the card, so +100mv on afterburner will most likely be 1.31v, The 970 core clock gets diminished returns beyond 1.25v but there are still gains.
> sounds scary especially the early msi 970s have fan issues. Don't break it messing with kboost


I have the MSI Gaming, no fan issues at all. No whine, custom fan curve works as set. I use AB....


----------



## generalkayoss

Does this seem a bit weak for my rig?


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Hequaqua*
> 
> I think it's more about finding the "sweet spot" for the card that we each have. They are all going to be a little different. It also depends are what you really are wanting out of your card. This is my first go around in OC'ing, so I am learning. There is soooo much info on these threads though.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Edit: It seems my particular card prefers higher memory clocks. I'm stuck @1566 on the core.


I played around overclocking my 660 for a little while, but they didn't overclock worth a damn so I ended up leaving it stock. I'm pretty noobish to overclocking too. plan on trying to get something decent out of this 970 though.


----------



## Hequaqua

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *generalkayoss*
> 
> Does this seem a bit weak for my rig?


Almost 13000 on the graphics is pretty good. Are you OC'ing your CPU? That will raise your overall score some. It that your highest GPU settings?


----------



## GrimDoctor

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *generalkayoss*
> 
> Does this seem a bit weak for my rig?
> 
> 
> I played around overclocking my 660 for a little while, but they didn't overclock worth a damn so I ended up leaving it stock. I'm pretty noobish to overclocking too. plan on trying to get something decent out of this 970 though.


I think it's ok. As Hequaqua said, the graphics score is on the mark. The overall score is probably due to the CPU Clock and RAM speed. Is it he 1866 in your sig rig? If an XMP profile is possible and hasn't been added to it, it'll be running slower also.


----------



## generalkayoss

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Hequaqua*
> 
> Almost 13000 on the graphics is pretty good. Are you OC'ing your CPU? That will raise your overall score some. It that your highest GPU settings?


No OC on CPU, something I plan on getting to that eventually though. Still trying to figure the whole process out. I'm running a 200MHz overclock on this card. Measured boost is around 1550. Memory at 1851MHz. Stock voltage and bios.


----------



## xgunnas

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Hequaqua*
> 
> I have the MSI Gaming, no fan issues at all. No whine, custom fan curve works as set. I use AB....


ya, only the launch ones had issues anyway. The flicker when kboost is enabled is kinda scary. I'm guessing it changes the power usage of the card so it also messes with the fans.


----------



## generalkayoss

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *GrimDoctor*
> 
> I think it's ok. As Hequaqua said, the graphics score is on the mark. The overall score is probably due to the CPU Clock and RAM speed. Is it he 1866 in your sig rig? If an XMP profile is possible and hasn't been added to it, it'll be running slower also.


The last time I checked the XMP profile was enabled. It may be that a lot of these 970 owners have overclocked i5 and i7's which push their scores that much higher. I didn't realize there was that much to be gained!

Also, does anyone overclock using OC GURU? I swear I get better results with it than Precision X running the exact same clocks! It's weird.


----------



## OdinValk

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *xgunnas*
> 
> sounds scary especially the early msi 970s have fan issues. Don't break it messing with kboost


I've been wondering... Is there any way to know when a card was made..... Or if it's an "early" or "latter" model?


----------



## xgunnas

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *OdinValk*
> 
> I've been wondering... Is there any way to know when a card was made..... Or if it's an "early" or "latter" model?


don't know about the msi, the G1 has 1.0 or 1.1 printed on the box.

The problem with the msi was that some cards only have 1 fan spinning, so if yours is spinning together with kboost off, it's fine.


----------



## lester007

i just got my msi gtx 970, im so happy right now








doin oc later..


----------



## jlhawn

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *lester007*
> 
> i just got my msi gtx 970, im so happy right now
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> doin oc later..

















HAPPY NEW YEAR!!!!!!!!!!!!!!









have fun with the new graphics card


----------



## OdinValk

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *lester007*
> 
> i just got my msi gtx 970, im so happy right now
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> doin oc later..


GAAAHHHH I want a backplate.. I've NEVER had a backplate on ANY of my cards... I hope they make a backplate and watercooler for the MSI gaming.. I really like the green shroud for the 100me card though... that and I want to swap the LED on the MSI logo with a green light


----------



## lester007

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jlhawn*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> HAPPY NEW YEAR!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> have fun with the new graphics card


thanks!

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *OdinValk*
> 
> GAAAHHHH I want a backplate.. I've NEVER had a backplate on ANY of my cards... I hope they make a backplate and watercooler for the MSI gaming.. I really like the green shroud for the 100me card though... that and I want to swap the LED on the MSI logo with a green light


backplate looks great, on LED its just white idk we can color it? LOL


----------



## wes1099

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *generalkayoss*
> 
> The last time I checked the XMP profile was enabled. It may be that a lot of these 970 owners have overclocked i5 and i7's which push their scores that much higher. I didn't realize there was that much to be gained!
> 
> Also, does anyone overclock using OC GURU? I swear I get better results with it than Precision X running the exact same clocks! It's weird.


It makes zero sense why OC GURU would work better but hey, use what is best for you.


----------



## OdinValk

lol yea get some colored saran wrap.. lol.. I'm sure it should be possible to remove the LED light behind the logo and replace.. shouldn't be too difficult


----------



## xgunnas

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *lester007*
> 
> thanks!
> backplate looks great, on LED its just white idk we can color it? LOL


SICK card, may the silicon gods be with you (if u oc anyway).
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *generalkayoss*
> 
> The last time I checked the XMP profile was enabled. It may be that a lot of these 970 owners have overclocked i5 and i7's which push their scores that much higher. I didn't realize there was that much to be gained!
> 
> Also, does anyone overclock using OC GURU? I swear I get better results with it than Precision X running the exact same clocks! It's weird.


i used to use oc guru, stopped after seeing that it used 15% of my cpu usage with nothing else running, check for that. once you oc your cpu you should see improvements, speeds past 4.5 didn't change much for me.


----------



## GigaByte

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *GoldenTiger*
> 
> Quoted for emphasis. Wish the fudmongering would stop, another hilarious myth I keep seeing is that the bus width dictates how much VRAM can be filled
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> (completely false).


Where did u see that mentioned? i need some laughs..thats just..*facepalm*

Since we're on this topic, i also heard overtime, that running an nVidia gpu with an AMD cpu will harm the lifespan of both components..im just going to roll my eyes on that..

"Overclocking kills components", overVOLTING & overHEATING kills components, clock speeds themselves do nothing or next to nothing to life span. Guess that means a Core i7 950 will die much faster than a Core i7 920 *giggles*


----------



## lester007

quick OC here what i got
boost clock: 1571Mhz
Mem clock: 7800Mhz
pwr limit: 110% 91c on temp limit
voltage: 1.2250v no added voltage

seems ok to me, but i saw artifacts on 7.9GHz to 8GHz on memclock


----------



## GigaByte

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *lester007*
> 
> quick OC here what i got
> boost clock: 1571Mhz
> Mem clock: 7800Mhz
> pwr limit: 110% 91c on temp limit
> voltage: 1.2250v no added voltage
> 
> seems ok to me, but i saw artifacts on 7.9GHz to 8GHz on memclock


What RAM IC's does yours have? I thought nearly all modern graphic cards now used ECC memory, theoretically eliminating seeing artifacts when an OC is unstable..


----------



## lester007

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *GigaByte*
> 
> What RAM IC's does yours have? I thought nearly all modern graphic cards now used ECC memory, theoretically eliminating seeing artifacts when an OC is unstable..


idk, how do i check it? is it in card itself i can look for


----------



## GigaByte

Run GPU-Z, it will say in parentheses beside "Memory Type GDDR5" (Samsung/Hynix etc) or you can physically look on the card at the memory chips.


----------



## lester007

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *GigaByte*
> 
> Run GPU-Z, it will say in parentheses beside "Memory Type GDDR5" (Samsung/Hynix etc) or you can physically look on the card at the memory chips.


Oh i did that it only says GDDR5,
You can see on my previous post...
I probably physically check later when i wake up coz im tired and sleepy


----------



## melodystyle2003

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *lester007*
> 
> Oh i did that it only says GDDR5,
> You can see on my previous post...
> I probably physically check later when i wake up coz im tired and sleepy


Nvidia inspector 1.9.7.3 reveals the ram brand.


----------



## MrPCBurner

Hey, I want to buy EVGA GTX 970 of course with waterblock and I have one question:

What is the maximum voltage for 970s ? I want to overclock it extremely high!


----------



## MiePx4

Hi there guys!

I made a terrible stupid mistake and I hope someone could help me out here.
I got a manli GTX 970 the exclusive one from Overclockers.uk/Caseking.de and I tried to flash the BIOS without any backup.
Now the card only works with no drivers installed and I cant find any BIOS via google.

I would be so happy. if someone who got the same GPU could send me his BIOS.


----------



## GrimDoctor




----------



## MiePx4

Who are you refering to?
I tried using the search button, but I didnt find anything.


----------



## Enzo Who

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MiePx4*
> 
> Hi there guys!
> 
> I made a terrible stupid mistake and I hope someone could help me out here.
> I got a manli GTX 970 the exclusive one from Overclockers.uk/Caseking.de and I tried to flash the BIOS without any backup.
> Now the card only works with no drivers installed and I cant find any BIOS via google.
> 
> I would be so happy. if someone who got the same GPU could send me his BIOS.


Which brand? There are several BIOS files available on this thread and many more on the forum. Xoriam uploaded a few as well.

Edit:

Never heard of Manli, thought you ment you had a real manly 970, as in a beast overclocker








Sounds like a "B-brand" to me and since I know no one with a Manli card, never even heard of it on any 970 thread, I am guessing it wont be easy to find a back-up BIOS. Ask for a Manli BIOS on different threads and cross your fingers.

I am guessing you flashed someone else's BIOS instead of modifying your own? Best of luck


----------



## Tarts5

Hi,
Im looking to buy a GTX 970 but I dont know which one to get. Im looking for a GTX970 that looks something like this:
- is rather quiet (building a overall quiet pc)
- best bang for the buck performance
- dont care about its looks or size

Price wise, no more than 350EUR. In my country, I can get the Gigabyte G1 for 345 EUR but Ive heard that it is really loud? So currently looking at the Palit Jetstream for 319EUR.

If anyone can comment on these 2 GPU-s and / or add a recommendation for another GPU to get, that would be great!


----------



## Hequaqua

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MiePx4*
> 
> Hi there guys!
> 
> I made a terrible stupid mistake and I hope someone could help me out here.
> I got a manli GTX 970 the exclusive one from Overclockers.uk/Caseking.de and I tried to flash the BIOS without any backup.
> Now the card only works with no drivers installed and I cant find any BIOS via google.
> 
> I would be so happy. if someone who got the same GPU could send me his BIOS.


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Enzo Who*
> 
> Which brand? There are several BIOS files available on this thread and many more on the forum. Xoriam uploaded a few as well.
> 
> Edit:
> 
> Never heard of Manli, thought you ment you had a real manly 970, as in a beast overclocker
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sounds like a "B-brand" to me and since I know no one with a Manli card, never even heard of it on any 970 thread, I am guessing it wont be easy to find a back-up BIOS. Ask for a Manli BIOS on different threads and cross your fingers.
> 
> I am guessing you flashed someone else's BIOS instead of modifying your own? Best of luck


I looked on TechPowerup for your bios, sorry, no listing. I tried their website. I didn't see anything there other than pointing you to Nvidia for the current driver. You will have to find someone who has the same card and have them upload their bios to TechPowerUp.

You should ALWAYS back up your BIOS before flashing. That is OC'ing 101. Hope you get it figured out.


----------



## Edkiefer

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *wes1099*
> 
> But that also changes my 'GPU clock' to 1300mhz


Don't worry about it, it only shows that, your base-clock is same .

try it . that is how kepler and maxwell work OC .


----------



## deltarayedge

I have the G1 gaming 970.

It idles around 41 degrees celsius and is 73 degrees at load, is that normal? Plus it spins up to 2200rpm when it goes over 70 degrees. Load games are witcher 2 with ubersampling on and (alpha) star citizen.

Granted I did use the bios mod to get a lower idle fan speed, but from what I know that only changes things if it's under 40 degrees, since it immediately ramps from 1100rpm to 1600rpm if it goes over 40.

Case is a Fractal Design R5 and I have several intake fans, including a side one, so I don't think airflow is an issue.

Ambient temps may be around 25 - 30.


----------



## generalkayoss

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *lester007*
> 
> quick OC here what i got
> boost clock: 1571Mhz
> Mem clock: 7800Mhz
> pwr limit: 110% 91c on temp limit
> voltage: 1.2250v no added voltage
> 
> seems ok to me, but i saw artifacts on 7.9GHz to 8GHz on memclock


This is why I wish I had gotten an i7 instead of an i5.

The i7's seem to score about 2000 points higher on total score.


----------



## Teskin89

Do you think that using vrm heatsinks could help to lower the temperatures of the vrm? I have +25 mV and vram is at +500 (8000 mhz) and the gigabyte gtx 970 windforce cooler don't touch the vram with the heatsink. I am italian and i don't find many heatsinks for vrm, do you have any advice? Thank you


----------



## xgunnas

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Tarts5*
> 
> Hi,
> Im looking to buy a GTX 970 but I dont know which one to get. Im looking for a GTX970 that looks something like this:
> - is rather quiet (building a overall quiet pc)
> - best bang for the buck performance
> - dont care about its looks or size
> 
> Price wise, no more than 350EUR. In my country, I can get the Gigabyte G1 for 345 EUR but Ive heard that it is really loud? So currently looking at the Palit Jetstream for 319EUR.
> 
> If anyone can comment on these 2 GPU-s and / or add a recommendation for another GPU to get, that would be great!


if you want silent, you are down to 3 cards, evga 970 model 3978 or 3975 (make sure of this), asus strix, and msi gaming, temps from low to high in that order.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *deltarayedge*
> 
> I have the G1 gaming 970.
> 
> It idles around 41 degrees celsius and is 73 degrees at load, is that normal? Plus it spins up to 2200rpm when it goes over 70 degrees. Load games are witcher 2 with ubersampling on and (alpha) star citizen.
> 
> Granted I did use the bios mod to get a lower idle fan speed, but from what I know that only changes things if it's under 40 degrees, since it immediately ramps from 1100rpm to 1600rpm if it goes over 40.
> 
> Case is a Fractal Design R5 and I have several intake fans, including a side one, so I don't think airflow is an issue.
> 
> Ambient temps may be around 25 - 30.


idle temps at 43 with 25-30 ambient and a slower fan is normal.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MiePx4*
> 
> Hi there guys!
> 
> I made a terrible stupid mistake and I hope someone could help me out here.
> I got a manli GTX 970 the exclusive one from Overclockers.uk/Caseking.de and I tried to flash the BIOS without any backup.
> Now the card only works with no drivers installed and I cant find any BIOS via google.
> 
> I would be so happy. if someone who got the same GPU could send me his BIOS.


check out the bios here:

manli's in the middle of the post, just check the 970 bios

http://www.overclock.net/t/1517316/extract-and-flash-gtx-970-and-980-firmware-zosons-h2o-and-air-custom-bios
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *generalkayoss*
> 
> This is why I wish I had gotten an i7 instead of an i5.
> 
> The i7's seem to score about 2000 points higher on total score.


the difference between i5 and i7 in gaming is minimal,unless of course u get a 4790k that clocks higher


----------



## Hequaqua

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *generalkayoss*
> 
> This is why I wish I had gotten an i7 instead of an i5.
> 
> The i7's seem to score about 2000 points higher on total score.


That might be true, but unless you REALLY need HT(Hyper-Threading) the i5's are fine. My i5-3470 isn't a K version, but I am still able to OC it. Its base is 3.2ghz(3.6ghz Turbo), I can easly make it to 4.0ghz without touching voltages or anything else in the Bios except for the multiplier.

I really don't see that much of an improvement with my i7-4770k, over the i5. Unless you are doing animation or heavy rendering. Of course, it will score higher on some benchmarks. It also raises your temp. It really goes back to what you are wanting to do. I game, and I do video. That is why I went to the i7.

If your motherboard supports it you should be able to up your CPU. You can normally go over the turbo clock about 4 bins. 3.2=3.6 , 3.9=4.3 , etc.

Note: The larger Cache on the i7's does help as well.


----------



## lester007

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *melodystyle2003*
> 
> Nvidia inspector 1.9.7.3 reveals the ram brand.


thanks, rep+
its Hynix on memory


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *generalkayoss*
> 
> This is why I wish I had gotten an i7 instead of an i5.
> 
> The i7's seem to score about 2000 points higher on total score.


yes you will see in benchmark but most games i didnt see any much difference on my old i5 3570k


----------



## generalkayoss

Well, I guess I feel a little better about my i5 now. Thanks guys! Lol


----------



## AngryGoldfish

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jlhawn*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> mmm pint of Guinness. thank you, I see you are from Ireland,
> my wife was able to go to Ireland years ago to correct some issue's at the intel plant, (she works for intel)
> she toured the Guinness brewery and it really ticked me off cause she doesn't even like beer, but Guinness
> is my favorite and I had to stay home in the U.S. my mom is 100% German and my dad is like 80% Irish, they met in Germany in the 1930's
> they moved to the U.S. in 1945. yes I'm old, (54)












Irish Guinness is that bit much more amazing than the Guinness I've had in the UK. Although I've never been to the States, one day I will and I'll see whether their Guinness matches up.







Hopefully one day you'll be able to visit here and enjoy it the way the Irish do, straight from the barrel through the tap. No chlorine, no long pipes, no preservatives, just the black stuff.

A lot of businesses are based in Ireland-Google, Intel, Apple, Dell, etc.-because the taxes are so cheap. Which is kind of annoying because the consumers taxes are quite high. Ha!


----------



## OdinValk

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Tarts5*
> 
> Hi,
> Im looking to buy a GTX 970 but I dont know which one to get. Im looking for a GTX970 that looks something like this:
> - is rather quiet (building a overall quiet pc)
> - best bang for the buck performance
> - dont care about its looks or size
> 
> Price wise, no more than 350EUR. In my country, I can get the Gigabyte G1 for 345 EUR but Ive heard that it is really loud? So currently looking at the Palit Jetstream for 319EUR.
> 
> If anyone can comment on these 2 GPU-s and / or add a recommendation for another GPU to get, that would be great!


you can find all those things in the MSI gaming version.. and it is right at $350 and since euros are worth more than dollars I think it'd be on the mark...

I had the EVGA SC first.. not much of an overclocker... was VERY loud with fans at top speed (5k RPM) but the cooling was phenominal....

I just returned it and bought an MSI gaming... its very quiet.. higher overclock... and is said to be one of the BEST 970s... kinda tied with the gigabyte G1 as far as I can tell here from this forum and around the net


----------



## OdinValk

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *AngryGoldfish*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Irish Guinness is that bit much more amazing than the Guinness I've had in the UK. Although I've never been to the States, one day I will and I'll see whether their Guinness matches up.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hopefully one day you'll be able to visit here and enjoy it the way the Irish do, straight from the barrel through the tap. No chlorine, no long pipes, no preservatives, just the black stuff.
> 
> A lot of businesses are based in Ireland-Google, Intel, Apple, Dell, etc.-because the taxes are so cheap. Which is kind of annoying because the consumers taxes are quite high. Ha!


I'm not sure exatcly where you are from.. but you ought to try a beer we have here in Texas called Shiner.. I too have German and Irish blood and family.. and LOVE guinness.. but Shiner takes the cake..


----------



## AngryGoldfish

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *OdinValk*
> 
> I'm not sure exatcly where you are from.. but you ought to try a beer we have here in Texas called Shiner.. I too have German and Irish blood and family.. and LOVE guinness.. but Shiner takes the cake..


Is it a beer or a stout?


----------



## OdinValk

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *AngryGoldfish*
> 
> Is it a beer or a stout?


it is more a lager beer..


----------



## AngryGoldfish

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *GrimDoctor*
> 
> Was a much cooler day today thankfully so better for a benchmark, only 25c inside - good old Australia summer.
> Anyway, I ran Heaven now and by lowering my memory to basically 8k so far I am able to squeeze a little more out of the core clock. I've also tested this in Firestrike, DAI, ACU, FC4, LotF, Illustrator, Premiere - if I keep listing I'll be here all day
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> - and it's stable across the board for 17 hours now.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Not exactly sure how that score compares, so looking forward to some feedback


My latest Heaven score at 1550/1927Mhz is 61.2 FPS with a total of 1541. So your score looks about right. Although I could probably bench higher memory in Heaven, it wouldn't be stable in Valley. I stopped at 1550Mhz on the core, but I have a feeling I could squeeze out a little more.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *OdinValk*
> 
> So, I was just reading up on DX 12... and acording to PCGAMER... DirectX 12 will NOT support Windows 7???? So that means I will have to upgrade to that abomination of Win8?


That doesn't sound like a good thing at all. XP has only just been retired. How can Win7 already start to become outdated? It's not old comparatively. Besides, Win10 is quite a way away yet, though with the upcoming Redmond reveal it might be sooner than I thought.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MrPCBurner*
> 
> Hey, I want to buy EVGA GTX 970 of course with waterblock and I have one question:
> 
> What is the maximum voltage for 970s ? I want to overclock it extremely high!


I've heard mixed reports. One guy came in and claimed that 1.25V was the max a 970 could receive. However, I've seen a number of people report 1.3V being the max. I think the guy was here to profess the 780's superior overclocking and overall performance. I'm not sure whether there was any legitimacy to his claims.

With all that said, if you're coming from a heavily overclocked 780ti, you're actually potentially going to see a recession in performance. The 970 doesn't quite match up to a 780ti, even with overclocks. Another factor to consider are the extremely limited benefits from heavily overclocking a 970. Many have noted only minor increases in frames or benchmark scores after 1600/8000Mhz. The gains are just not translating properly. If you want to water cool and go nuts overclocking, consider a 980 Classy. With the LN2 BIOS you should be able to see a greater performance increase.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Tarts5*
> 
> Hi,
> Im looking to buy a GTX 970 but I dont know which one to get. Im looking for a GTX970 that looks something like this:
> - is rather quiet (building a overall quiet pc)
> - best bang for the buck performance
> - dont care about its looks or size
> 
> Price wise, no more than 350EUR. In my country, I can get the Gigabyte G1 for 345 EUR but Ive heard that it is really loud? So currently looking at the Palit Jetstream for 319EUR.
> 
> If anyone can comment on these 2 GPU-s and / or add a recommendation for another GPU to get, that would be great!


The G1 Gaming is not loud. But it's not silent either. If you want silence whilst the graphics card is doing very little, any 0dB card will do that. The MSI 4G, ASUS Strix or eVGA newest revision (someone mentioned the exact name) all offer silent performance under light load. However, when under load the speeds will ramp up to that of a Gigabyte G1. So for gaming, benching, folding, etc. no GPU will be silent and they will all be around the same.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *deltarayedge*
> 
> I have the G1 gaming 970.
> 
> It idles around 41 degrees celsius and is 73 degrees at load, is that normal? Plus it spins up to 2200rpm when it goes over 70 degrees. Load games are witcher 2 with ubersampling on and (alpha) star citizen.
> 
> Granted I did use the bios mod to get a lower idle fan speed, but from what I know that only changes things if it's under 40 degrees, since it immediately ramps from 1100rpm to 1600rpm if it goes over 40.
> 
> Case is a Fractal Design R5 and I have several intake fans, including a side one, so I don't think airflow is an issue.
> 
> Ambient temps may be around 25 - 30.


73°C seems hot to me. My card has barely gone above 60°C, though it is Winter here in Ireland. The card supposedly throttles at 65°C.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *OdinValk*
> 
> it is more a lager beer..


Interesting. I have tried a few that are similar to Guinness, but only the stouts came close. But I'm not picky about names, I just like good tasting alcohol!


----------



## Teskin89

I have more bottlenecking with my i5 3570 than i thought with my gtx 970. Do you think i can overclock that on asus p8 h77v from the bios? I read that in some occasions is possible.


----------



## Xoriam

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Teskin89*
> 
> I have more bottlenecking with my i5 3570 than i thought with my gtx 970. Do you think i can overclock that on asus p8 h77v from the bios? I read that in some occasions is possible.


You shouldn't be running into CPU bottlenecks with an i5 3570k unless you're playing MMOs, and that will be only rare ocassions.

What speed are you running it at?


----------



## Hequaqua

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Teskin89*
> 
> I have more bottlenecking with my i5 3570 than i thought with my gtx 970. Do you think i can overclock that on asus p8 h77v from the bios? I read that in some occasions is possible.


You should be able to up the multiplier in the Bios if nothing else. I think your Turbo is 3.8ghz? I would think you should be able to get to at least 4.0-4.2ghz without changing any voltages.

This will work even on non-K versions.


----------



## OdinValk

I do not believe I have any bottlenecking.. but how does one go about checking? I've oft wondered.. never found a clear definitive answer


----------



## melodystyle2003

Probably can break the 67fps barrier with lot of effort, will try it when have more time. I wish we could disable tessellation as amd gpus can, it boosted my o/c'ed r9 290 from 65 to almost 77fps!
Clocks: 1573/2078Mhz @ 1.25V stock bios.


----------



## Hequaqua

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *OdinValk*
> 
> I do not believe I have any bottlenecking.. but how does one go about checking? I've oft wondered.. never found a clear definitive answer


You can pull up task manager and go to the perfromance tab while you are gaming or whatever. It will chart your CPU usage. You can also use Resource Monitor that is in Windows as well.


----------



## RaleighStClair

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *OdinValk*
> 
> I do not believe I have any bottlenecking.. but how does one go about checking? I've oft wondered.. never found a clear definitive answer


3570k won't bottleneck even tri-sli. Some games are more CPU bound then others, but that is not bottlenecking.


----------



## dean_8486

Just got my highest GPU score in 3Mark Firestrike 14124 Core: 1641 Memory: 8208

http://www.3dmark.com/3dm/5461611


----------



## AngryGoldfish

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dean_8486*
> 
> Just got my highest GPU score in 3Mark Firestrike 14124 Core: 1641 Memory: 8208
> 
> http://www.3dmark.com/3dm/5461611


Oh, nice!


----------



## 970Rules

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *RaleighStClair*
> 
> 3570k won't bottleneck even tri-sli. Some games are more CPU bound then others, but that is not bottlenecking.


Ya any I5 core of late should be fine for many upcoming years to come too boot!
Even the must severe cpu bound games comings up very late this year (xmas)/2016 will have DX12 to make heavy cpu bound games better,

DX12 will allow gpu to do it's thing with less windows / waiting on the cpu holding it back a lot less, in other words "dx12 = mantle in windows logo"
Any of amd fans can tell you, all it does is get cpu out of way, gpu is bottleneck for gaming atm and will keep being that way.

Lucky our 970s have full dx 12 setup, so we be fine come late 2015/2016 games.

By the time anyone will need to upgrade thanks to dx12 making your cpu last even longer, am guesting will be like 4 years form now when we got 7nm cpu's form intel to choose form, that should be about double the power of 22nm ones we got now for same price per dollar cost . A upgrade worth having by that point.

" Intel believes it can drive Moore's Law down to 7 nm even without long-delayed advances in lithography."
past 7nm, it could be like what 28nm and 22nm GPU'S / CPU's quicksand pit we been stuck on what seems forever now.
Where about to just get out of 28nm pit and sprint to 7nm in short order of late 3/4 years.


----------



## melodystyle2003

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dean_8486*
> 
> Just got my highest GPU score in 3Mark Firestrike 14124 Core: 1641 Memory: 8208
> 
> http://www.3dmark.com/3dm/5461611


Nice score there







, try valley and heaven and post your results if you like, eager to compare


----------



## generalkayoss

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Hequaqua*
> 
> You should be able to up the multiplier in the Bios if nothing else. I think your Turbo is 3.8ghz? I would think you should be able to get to at least 4.0-4.2ghz without changing any voltages.
> 
> This will work even on non-K versions.


So you're telling me that getting 4+GHz out of my 4670k is as easy as changing the multiplier in the bios?


----------



## Hequaqua

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *generalkayoss*
> 
> So you're telling me that getting 4+GHz out of my 4670k is as easy as changing the multiplier in the bios?


I don't see why not. I have the 4770k 3.5ghz(Turbo 3.9ghz). All I change in the Bios is the multliplier. I can go to 4.3(43 bios), and not have to touch anything else. To get to 4.4 or even 4.5 I have to change the voltage.


----------



## Hequaqua

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dean_8486*
> 
> Just got my highest GPU score in 3Mark Firestrike 14124 Core: 1641 Memory: 8208
> 
> http://www.3dmark.com/3dm/5461611


Excellent!! Nice job.


----------



## generalkayoss

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Hequaqua*
> 
> I don't see why not. I have the 4770k 3.5ghz(Turbo 3.9ghz). All I change in the Bios is the multliplier. I can go to 4.3(43 bios), and not have to touch anything else. To get to 4.4 or even 4.5 I have to change the voltage.


I'm still learning, been messing around over clocking my GPU with software, but I've never tried the CPU. Mainly because i'm still not sure exactly how voltage factors into the equation and how to find the optimal voltage vs clock "sweet spot."


----------



## Hequaqua

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *generalkayoss*
> 
> I'm still learning, been messing around over clocking my GPU with software, but I've never tried the CPU. Mainly because i'm still not sure exactly how voltage factors into the equation and how to find the optimal voltage vs clock "sweet spot."


I know what you mean. There are a lot of good threads throughout OC.net. I have tried to read through a lot of the OC'ing guides, then I look at the BIOS with all the dam settings....and I feel lost. lmao

Edit: The biggest problem with the Haswells are they vary so much. The cheap TIM, the temps, all the different variations in needed voltage, etc. If I was rich, I would take mine out to my workshop and delid it.


----------



## Moparman

Well couldn't pass them up just scored 2 open box gigabyte OC 970s at my micro for $279ea guy that works in systems bought them and returned them 2 days later for 980s. Pics to come.


----------



## wes1099

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Moparman*
> 
> Well couldn't pass them up just scored 2 open box gigabyte OC 970s at my micro for $279ea guy that works in systems bought them and returned them 2 days later for 980s. Pics to come.


Dang, that is a pretty good deal.


----------



## melodystyle2003

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Moparman*
> 
> Well couldn't pass them up just scored 2 open box gigabyte OC 970s at my micro for $279ea guy that works in systems bought them and returned them 2 days later for 980s. Pics to come.


Wow bargain


----------



## AngryGoldfish

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *generalkayoss*
> 
> So you're telling me that getting 4+GHz out of my 4670k is as easy as changing the multiplier in the bios?


Not necessarily. If you have a good chip then 4.2Ghz might be possible without touching anything else. But if you lost the silicon lottery then you may not be able to remain stable and will have to decrease the multiplier to 40 or something like that. For a small overclock (4.0 - 4.2Ghz), it really isn't that hard to find stability on almost any chip. There are so many guides to choose from. I quite like this one personally.

http://linustechtips.com/main/topic/41234-intel-haswell-4670k-4770k-overclocking-guide/


----------



## Moparman

Just opened them and I'm not really happy with the looks. The cooler bends the cards a lot in the center.


----------



## RaleighStClair

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *970Rules*
> 
> Ya any I5 core of late should be fine for many upcoming years to come too boot!
> Even the must severe cpu bound games comings up very late this year (xmas)/2016 will have DX12 to make heavy cpu bound games better,
> 
> DX12 will allow gpu to do it's thing with less windows / waiting on the cpu holding it back a lot less, in other words "dx12 = mantle in windows logo"
> Any of amd fans can tell you, all it does is get cpu out of way, gpu is bottleneck for gaming atm and will keep being that way.
> 
> Lucky our 970s have full dx 12 setup, so we be fine come late 2015/2016 games.
> 
> By the time anyone will need to upgrade thanks to dx12 making your cpu last even longer, am guesting will be like 4 years form now when we got 7nm cpu's form intel to choose form, that should be about double the power of 22nm ones we got now for same price per dollar cost . A upgrade worth having by that point.
> 
> " Intel believes it can drive Moore's Law down to 7 nm even without long-delayed advances in lithography."
> past 7nm, it could be like what 28nm and 22nm GPU'S / CPU's quicksand pit we been stuck on what seems forever now.
> Where about to just get out of 28nm pit and sprint to 7nm in short order of late 3/4 years.


I would go so far to say that sandy/ivy bridge will be good to go for at least another 4-5years, especially in context of gaming. With the consoles being the least common denominator and the majority gaming machine with weak CPUs, and the advent of DX12, it will be a long time before Devs push games beyond the limit for these CPUs. Now if you are video/photo editing/rendering,etc., then that is a different story. But then again most of us probably have gaming machines and workstations that fit those tasks.

Think about it this way, for the sports enthusiast. Kobe Bryant and Peyton Manning will be retired and in their respective Hall of Fame before Ivy bridge becomes obsolete for gaming.


----------



## generalkayoss

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Hequaqua*
> 
> I know what you mean. There are a lot of good threads throughout OC.net. I have tried to read through a lot of the OC'ing guides, then I look at the BIOS with all the dam settings....and I feel lost. lmao
> 
> Edit: The biggest problem with the Haswells are they vary so much. The cheap TIM, the temps, all the different variations in needed voltage, etc. If I was rich, I would take mine out to my workshop and delid it.


So how would I got about over clocking only using the multiplier?

Just increase it by one and then stress test each time until I have problems basically?


----------



## cyph3rz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *generalkayoss*
> 
> So how would I got about over clocking only using the multiplier?
> 
> Just increase it by one and then stress test each time until I have problems basically?


Yes just increase your multuiplier. 4.2Ghz seems to be a stable overclock and some people have managed to boost theirs to 4.5GHz


----------



## Moparman

Well here we go just need my 3rd one.


----------



## generalkayoss

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *cyph3rz*
> 
> Yes just increase your multuiplier. 4.2Ghz seems to be a stable overclock and some people have managed to boost theirs to 4.5GHz


I upped the multiplier by 2. CPUZ is reading 3990MHz.

7-8 minutes into Prime95 my temps hit 100 degrees with my H60 and I stopped the test









I haven't run prime95 stock yet to compare though.

And I know i'm getting a bit off subject here but bear with me please









edit - upon further research, i've discovered that hitting 100 degrees on P95 with Haswell chips isn't that uncommon.


----------



## Last-Rights

yeah so that post the other day a Nvidia Mod replyed to me about it.... "This is a very interesting result, and I'll certainly pass it along to the ongoing investigation. Lastrights, can you clarify exactly what sorts of performance issues you were having, and which games they were in? I see that the framerate shows as being higher on standard clocks, as expected. Would you be willing to take FRAPS frametime logs and GPUView Trace Logs with the system in both standard and underclocked states to help spot where the error might be occurring?
And anyone else who has tried this, please post your results as well."

working with him now on it further will keep you guys posted here is a link to the issue if you wanna keep ignoring your 970/980 TDP throttling you will see it soon when you start pushing them. higher clocked cards will be the worst offenders. modded bios will help but it may not be enough power (or just unsafe for the average user).

https://forums.geforce.com/default/topic/802242/geforce-900-series/300mhz-underclock-to-stop-voltage-throttle-/1/

I am not 100% sure its TDP either thats the funny part cause it just looks like it that might be whats wrong here it just LOOKS like TDP maybe thats why they cant fix it. who knows i certainly don't pretend too.


----------



## Enzo Who

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Team Grinder*
> 
> An i7 920 @ 3.8GHz is not a bottleneck. Don't care what anyone else thinks in regards to this matter as this topic has been discussed on a million other threads. Its been proven that a sandy based 2 core/2thread CPU will bottleneck a GTX 970. Forget the benchmark scores. I only use 3DMark 11 Extreme to check stability. For me if it crashes on that then the overclock is not stable enough. The new benchmark Monster Online looks to be my new stability test.
> To be honest the only reason I got a new CPU was that my board shat itself and I wasn't sinking $250 into an X58 board as tempted as I was.
> If you want help overclocking that CPU a bit further let me know. From memory my QPI/VTT was at 1.35v and Vcore was at 1.288, ICH was at 1.2, DRAM at 1.64, IOH was at 1.2, LLC was extreme, Spread Spectrums were disabled. That should get you to 4.0GHz or 4.1GHz depending. 4.2GHz required 1.35v with QPI at 1.4v. I had decent clocker voltage wise but it had a dog of an IMC on it.


I decided to test the maximum frequency of my i7 920 (C0/C1) once again as it's been ages. I remember I didn't want to over 1.4V Vcore because I didn't want to risk the longevity of my CPU. That was back in 2009 though so I decided to say, f* it, and set it at 1.45V 3.990GHz at once and go down from there. If I'm stable that is.

My previous settings: x21 / 175 Bclk / x6 mem multi / QPI 1.15V / Vcore 1.35V / PLL 1.8V / HT enabled / Turbo boost ON / DDR V 1.5V (Auto)
This sets memory at 1066 and CPU at 3.65GHz

My current settings (only 15 minutes into Prime95): 3.99GHz
1.45V Vcore / 190 Bclk / PLL 1.8 / QPI 1.24V / x6 mem multi / x21 CPU multi / HT ON / Turbo Boost ON / and memory voltage at 1.54 I believe.

Maximum core temperatures after 5 minutes prime on first settings were between 62 and 65°C, they probably would have gone higher though. Right now, 20 minutes into Prime now, they're at 73-79°C. My radiator fans are at their lowest setting with the fan controller. Normally I should be able to shave 5-8°C off of max temps but I never touch the fan controller so there's not reason to do while testing







Edit: max rpm temps drop down to higher 60's °C.

RealTemp is reporting different numbers but I'll just ignore these? It says 197 bclk and 4.149GHz? Wonder where it's getting this.

And to stay on topic; my 970 is running fully stock again









Also, Team Grinder, if you'd like to give me some input you can PM me so this thread can stay on-topic. You don't have to of course







In the meantime I'll be trying to push this C0 to 4GHz+


----------



## Last-Rights

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *lester007*
> 
> thanks, rep+
> its Hynix on memory
> 
> yes you will see in benchmark but most games i didnt see any much difference on my old i5 3570k


can i get your bios?

ive been looking for a good modded bios to replace mine that is trust-able from someone with the exact same card. anyway you could help another golden edition owner with TDP limitation issues out?


----------



## xgunnas

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Enzo Who*
> 
> I decided to test the maximum frequency of my i7 920 (C0/C1) once again as it's been ages. I remember I didn't want to over 1.4V Vcore because I didn't want to risk the longevity of my CPU. That was back in 2009 though so I decided to say, f* it, and set it at 1.45V 3.990GHz at once and go down from there. If I'm stable that is.
> 
> My previous settings: x21 / 175 Bclk / x6 mem multi / QPI 1.15V / Vcore 1.35V / PLL 1.8V / HT enabled / Turbo boost ON / DDR V 1.5V (Auto)
> This sets memory at 1066 and CPU at 3.65GHz
> 
> My current settings (only 15 minutes into Prime95): 3.99GHz
> 1.45V Vcore / 190 Bclk / PLL 1.8 / QPI 1.24V / x6 mem multi / x21 CPU multi / HT ON / Turbo Boost ON / and memory voltage at 1.54 I believe.
> 
> Maximum core temperatures after 5 minutes prime on first settings were between 62 and 65°C, they probably would have gone higher though. Right now, 20 minutes into Prime now, they're at 73-79°C. My radiator fans are at their lowest setting with the fan controller. Normally I should be able to shave 5-8°C off of max temps but I never touch the fan controller so there's not reason to do while testing
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Edit: max rpm temps drop down to higher 60's °C.
> 
> RealTemp is reporting different numbers but I'll just ignore these? It says 197 bclk and 4.149GHz? Wonder where it's getting this.
> 
> And to stay on topic; my 970 is running fully stock again
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Also, Team Grinder, if you'd like to give me some input you can PM me so this thread can stay on-topic. You don't have to of course
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> In the meantime I'll be trying to push this C0 to 4GHz+


damn, nice oc, i was barely able to get my e8xxx to 3.8

i think i was i tried too hard to keep it under 60C or it was really bad luck in silicon lottery


----------



## AngryGoldfish

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *generalkayoss*
> 
> I upped the multiplier by 2. CPUZ is reading 3990MHz.
> 
> 7-8 minutes into Prime95 my temps hit 100 degrees with my H60 and I stopped the test
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I haven't run prime95 stock yet to compare though.
> 
> And I know i'm getting a bit off subject here but bear with me please
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> edit - upon further research, i've discovered that hitting 100 degrees on P95 with Haswell chips isn't that uncommon.


Woah, 100°C is way too high. You should not be anywhere near that with a H60 at 3990Mhz. It should be more in the 60-70°C range, if even that. Prime95 is tough on the CPU, but it is not that tough. I highly suggest you look into this further. Start a thread dedicated to your issue and have a chat with peeps. You may have a poorly seated water block or you may have screwed something up in the BIOS. Always clear the CMOS or restore factory defaults before overclocking a CPU (which I recommend you do right now unless you have a very specific RAM overclock or something else). Run OCCT, Aida64 or Intel Extreme Tuning Utility for a few hours at STOCK speeds. Note the temperatures (average and max) and make sure you're stable. Then look into overclocking. You should easily be able to achieve 4.2Ghz with a 4670K and a Corsair H60 without going above 80°C. Ensure your radiator is seated properly and the fan is unobstructed.


----------



## Enzo Who

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *xgunnas*
> 
> damn, nice oc, i was barely able to get my e8xxx to 3.8
> 
> i think i was i tried too hard to keep it under 60C or it was really bad luck in silicon lottery


Thanks







It's kind of easy though, when you no longer care about maximum core voltage. Not sure if it's stable as well so don't congratulate me just yet. I'm assuming maximum 24/7 core voltage to be 1.5V now as that is Intel's spec. Keeping it at 1.45V for now, CPU-z reads 1.424V effectively.

Here's a screenshot after exactly 1h of Prime95 with small FFT's, thought that was the best one to test CPU stability. Memory is running below spec so that should be fine. And it's Kingston... Everyone knows those can't fail









First part of SpeedFan chart is with radiator fans at max speed (still "silent"), then when temperatures rise fans were spinning at minimum speed (completely inaudible).


----------



## phre0n

Does anyone else have the problem like I do?

I have a EVGA GTX970 4GB ACX, I also have 3 monitors, two of which are plugged in to the DVI ports, and the third monitor, which is a bit older and smaller then the other two, is plugged in to the HDMI port.

This is idle, nothing going on, just at my desktop that's it.



Now when I unplug the 3rd monitor, THIS is idle, same as above, everything is closed just sitting on my desktop.



Does this old crappy 3rd monitor draw that much power do you think? or could it be something else?


----------



## zorphon

Hey guys I noticed after flashing my stock BIOS back on to my card in NVIDIA Inspector it shows my BIOS as [MODIFIED]. Is that normal for stock BIOS, or does that have to do with the method of flashing it back via NVFlash that causes that? Hopefully it would still be covered by warranty even though Inspector is flagging it as modified


----------



## generalkayoss

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *AngryGoldfish*
> 
> Woah, 100°C is way too high. You should not be anywhere near that with a H60 at 3990Mhz. It should be more in the 60-70°C range, if even that. Prime95 is tough on the CPU, but it is not that tough. I highly suggest you look into this further. Start a thread dedicated to your issue and have a chat with peeps. You may have a poorly seated water block or you may have screwed something up in the BIOS. Always clear the CMOS or restore factory defaults before overclocking a CPU (which I recommend you do right now unless you have a very specific RAM overclock or something else). Run OCCT, Aida64 or Intel Extreme Tuning Utility for a few hours at STOCK speeds. Note the temperatures (average and max) and make sure you're stable. Then look into overclocking. You should easily be able to achieve 4.2Ghz with a 4670K and a Corsair H60 without going above 80°C. Ensure your radiator is seated properly and the fan is unobstructed.


Yeah something is very odd. I just played about 15-20 minutes of 64 player BF4 conquest and my temps seemed to stay in the typical low 60's range at 4.2GHz, but that 100 degrees in Prime just isn't right. I think i'm going to reset my bios as you suggest and use the intel extreme tuning program from now on.


----------



## wes1099

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *generalkayoss*
> 
> Yeah something is very odd. I just played about 15-20 minutes of 64 player BF4 conquest and my temps seemed to stay in the typical low 60's range at 4.2GHz, but that 100 degrees in Prime just isn't right. I think i'm going to reset my bios as you suggest and use the intel extreme tuning program from now on.


My 4.5 Ghz 1.34v i5-4670k doesn't get above 75°C in prime 95 on air cooling. In BF4 I get around 50°C. Either something is wrong with your voltages, or you have an issue with your cooler. The most likely problems with the cooler that would cause 100°C is probably either an improperly seated CPU block, or a dead pump.


----------



## OdinValk

Is your H60 rad full of dust? when was the last time it was cleaned?... where in your case is it located? i have a h100i now.. but i used to have the 60.. on a FX-6300 4.4GHz and get idle temps of about 30C and like 47C under load... the h100i i get 25C idle and 35C load... about 65C with prime95

upon reading that post.. he did not specify whether he was using Celsius or Fahrenheit for his temps.. 100degrees F is not that high


----------



## error-id10t

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *wes1099*
> 
> My 4.5 Ghz 1.34v i5-4670k doesn't get above 75°C in prime 95 on air cooling.


Then you're using a very old Prime, you're the odd one out.

Secondly, saw few posts where the suggestion was simply to raise the multiplier.. better check your volts as if that's all you're doing it's almost guaranteed the volts are rising.


----------



## Team Grinder

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Teskin89*
> 
> I have more bottlenecking with my i5 3570 than i thought with my gtx 970. Do you think i can overclock that on asus p8 h77v from the bios? I read that in some occasions is possible.


Already been proven/said a billion times that a 3570 is not a bottleneck. A G860 for example.will start bottlenecking a 970.


----------



## ViTosS

Got my second GTX 970 G1 Gaming, and it's unplayable with those temps, the upper card is hitting 88~90ºC with the fan 100%.



Also the upper card fan is scratching on the down card backplate, is that normal? I had to do a little ''foot'' to let the fans completely free to spin:


----------



## r0l4n

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *phre0n*
> 
> Does anyone else have the problem like I do?
> 
> I have a EVGA GTX970 4GB ACX, I also have 3 monitors, two of which are plugged in to the DVI ports, and the third monitor, which is a bit older and smaller then the other two, is plugged in to the HDMI port.
> 
> This is idle, nothing going on, just at my desktop that's it.
> 
> 
> 
> Now when I unplug the 3rd monitor, THIS is idle, same as above, everything is closed just sitting on my desktop.
> 
> 
> 
> Does this old crappy 3rd monitor draw that much power do you think? or could it be something else?


Three monitors attached to your card disables the "idle state". Enable the GPU in your CPU (if you have one integrated) and plug the hdmi display to your motherboard, you'll see your card idle again. It's by design by Nvidia.


----------



## Team Grinder

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Enzo Who*
> 
> I decided to test the maximum frequency of my i7 920 (C0/C1) once again as it's been ages. I remember I didn't want to over 1.4V Vcore because I didn't want to risk the longevity of my CPU. That was back in 2009 though so I decided to say, f* it, and set it at 1.45V 3.990GHz at once and go down from there. If I'm stable that is.
> 
> My previous settings: x21 / 175 Bclk / x6 mem multi / QPI 1.15V / Vcore 1.35V / PLL 1.8V / HT enabled / Turbo boost ON / DDR V 1.5V (Auto)
> This sets memory at 1066 and CPU at 3.65GHz
> 
> My current settings (only 15 minutes into Prime95): 3.99GHz
> 1.45V Vcore / 190 Bclk / PLL 1.8 / QPI 1.24V / x6 mem multi / x21 CPU multi / HT ON / Turbo Boost ON / and memory voltage at 1.54 I believe.
> 
> Maximum core temperatures after 5 minutes prime on first settings were between 62 and 65°C, they probably would have gone higher though. Right now, 20 minutes into Prime now, they're at 73-79°C. My radiator fans are at their lowest setting with the fan controller. Normally I should be able to shave 5-8°C off of max temps but I never touch the fan controller so there's not reason to do while testing
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Edit: max rpm temps drop down to higher 60's °C.
> 
> RealTemp is reporting different numbers but I'll just ignore these? It says 197 bclk and 4.149GHz? Wonder where it's getting this.
> 
> And to stay on topic; my 970 is running fully stock again
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Also, Team Grinder, if you'd like to give me some input you can PM me so this thread can stay on-topic. You don't have to of course
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> In the meantime I'll be trying to push this C0 to 4GHz+


Try Drop Vcore to 1.35, up pll to 1.88, ich to 1.2, ioh 1.2. Core temp or real temp they are close enough. Core temp or hardware info is what I use. Good temps for that voltage. I would say not worth it if 3.8 is at 1.3v or less. I remember running 191x21 or 211x19. For some reason my setup didnt like the x20 multi.


----------



## wes1099

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *error-id10t*
> 
> Then you're using a very old Prime, you're the odd one out.
> 
> Secondly, saw few posts where the suggestion was simply to raise the multiplier.. better check your volts as if that's all you're doing it's almost guaranteed the volts are rising.


I am using v28.5 build 2. To be exact, my max temp in my last test was 77°C. My cooler is the Thermalright TS140-Power, delidded with coollaboratory liquid pro between the die and IHS, and IC Diamond between the IHS and cooler.


----------



## phenom01

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *wes1099*
> 
> I am using v28.5 build 2. To be exact, my max temp in my last test was 77°C. My cooler is the Thermalright TS140-Power, delidded with coollaboratory liquid pro between the die and IHS, and IC Diamond between the IHS and cooler.


Nope. If your using a avx enabled Prime and pulling 77c on air with 1.34v you are literally the only person on earth to accomplish this.


----------



## Teskin89

I noticed that more and more games make my cpu usage on 70-100% :\ Kingdom come is an example of bottlenecking in my case. I tried to check the bios but i cannot increase the multiplier without changing the frequency of the ram (???) so if i have set ram at 1600 mhz if i increase cpu to 4.2 ghz the ram goes to 1800 mhz and is unstable.


----------



## error-id10t

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ViTosS*
> 
> Got my second GTX 970 G1 Gaming, and it's unplayable with those temps, the upper card is hitting 88~90ºC with the fan 100%.
> 
> 
> 
> Also the upper card fan is scratching on the down card backplate, is that normal? I had to do a little ''foot'' to let the fans completely free to spin:


You're going to have to go WC with that little space there, mine are tight too but nothing like that and temps in BF4 (of course it's summer here) get to low 80s on top card. I've been folding since last night and top card is 73 degrees while bottom is 63 degrees.

Just to show the gap I have compared to yours.


----------



## MiePx4

Does someone know if the reference GTX 970 from retailers, manli and OCUK are the same cards in just different packages?
Im still searching for a BIOS after I broke mine for a manli GTX 970.

Its already bricked and I cant brick it any further, so I would probably try to flash it it anyway, but I need somone who can give me the BIOS.


----------



## Xoriam

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ViTosS*
> 
> Got my second GTX 970 G1 Gaming, and it's unplayable with those temps, the upper card is hitting 88~90ºC with the fan 100%.
> 
> 
> 
> Also the upper card fan is scratching on the down card backplate, is that normal? I had to do a little ''foot'' to let the fans completely free to spin:


putting fans on the side of your case blowing air at the cards should help the issue a bit.


----------



## xgunnas

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *generalkayoss*
> 
> Yeah something is very odd. I just played about 15-20 minutes of 64 player BF4 conquest and my temps seemed to stay in the typical low 60's range at 4.2GHz, but that 100 degrees in Prime just isn't right. I think i'm going to reset my bios as you suggest and use the intel extreme tuning program from now on.


probably should try using other programs, i don't own it so i'm not sure but 100C would cause me to turn off my comp right away
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MiePx4*
> 
> Does someone know if the reference GTX 970 from retailers, manli and OCUK are the same cards in just different packages?
> Im still searching for a BIOS after I broke mine for a manli GTX 970.
> 
> Its already bricked and I cant brick it any further, so I would probably try to flash it it anyway, but I need somone who can give me the BIOS.


i linked it to you earlier, go to the bios thread here, the manli bios is in the middle of the first post

http://www.overclock.net/t/1517316/extract-and-flash-gtx-970-and-980-firmware-zosons-h2o-and-air-custom-bios
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Teskin89*
> 
> I have more bottlenecking with my i5 3570 than i thought with my gtx 970. Do you think i can overclock that on asus p8 h77v from the bios? I read that in some occasions is possible.


depends on the game, if you are running a 3570k at stock, then maybe, i tested with a 2500k at 3.8, 4.2 4.6 and 4.8

in fc4 and DA3

at 3.8 there would be massive frame drops in DA3, 4.2 everything is smooth, 4.6 gets a decent fps increase from 4.2, 4.8 did nothing for either games.

if you have a non k version then 4.2~ would be about as high as you can get.


----------



## generalkayoss

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *xgunnas*
> 
> probably should try using other programs, i don't own it so i'm not sure but 100C would cause me to turn off my comp right away


I reset bios, ran a 30 minute session of prime again on stock clock and had 3 spikes up to about 85 with valleys in the mid 60's. Still seems kind of odd to me.


----------



## MiePx4

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *xgunnas*
> 
> i linked it to you earlier, go to the bios thread here, the manli bios is in the middle of the first post


Thats the one I used to brick my card.


----------



## error-id10t

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *xgunnas*
> 
> i linked it to you earlier, go to the bios thread here, the manli bios is in the middle of the first post


That's what he used..


----------



## wes1099

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *phenom01*
> 
> Nope. If your using a avx enabled Prime and pulling 77c on air with 1.34v you are literally the only person on earth to accomplish this.


Maybe I am missing something. Maybe I will try it again later and let it run longer.


----------



## cyph3rz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ViTosS*
> 
> Got my second GTX 970 G1 Gaming, and it's unplayable with those temps, the upper card is hitting 88~90ºC with the fan 100%.
> 
> 
> 
> Also the upper card fan is scratching on the down card backplate, is that normal? I had to do a little ''foot'' to let the fans completely free to spin:


I like my 350D but sometimes I think about stepping up my case to a 450D for more room. What about you?


----------



## Team Grinder

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Teskin89*
> 
> I noticed that more and more games make my cpu usage on 70-100% :\ Kingdom come is an example of bottlenecking in my case. I tried to check the bios but i cannot increase the multiplier without changing the frequency of the ram (???) so if i have set ram at 1600 mhz if i increase cpu to 4.2 ghz the ram goes to 1800 mhz and is unstable.


That happens when your overclocking using BCLK. Plenty of guides around. Generally don't go above 103.5 for Haswell unless you tinker around with other voltages. Below 103.5 you should be ok on stock voltages.


----------



## xgunnas

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Team Grinder*
> 
> That happens when your overclocking using BCLK. Plenty of guides around. Generally don't go above 103.5 for Haswell unless you tinker around with other voltages. Below 103.5 you should be ok on stock voltages.


i just wanna add bclk oc can brick your motherboard, make sure you don't go too high, 103 is fine though


----------



## PureBlackFire

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ViTosS*
> 
> Got my second GTX 970 G1 Gaming, and it's unplayable with those temps, the upper card is hitting 88~90ºC with the fan 100%.
> 
> 
> 
> Also the upper card fan is scratching on the down card backplate, is that normal? I had to do a little ''foot'' to let the fans completely free to spin:


mATX is not suitable for most multi gpu setups. many cards sag and these cases have mostly just 4 slots. even the ones with 5, mATX mobo design dictates that the cards are sandwiched anyway. solutions are:

1) spend a couple hundred on a mid or full tower + atx motherboard
2) spend a couple hundred on water cooling the gpus
3) mod the case side panel to mount fans. might not help much as the heat is still filling the tiny case before the fans can effectively remove it.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *cyph3rz*
> 
> I like my 350D but sometimes I think about stepping up my case to a 450D for more room. What about you?


wouldn't make a huge dent without also changing the motherboard. unless the case had a side fan mount.


----------



## OdinValk

get the R series corsair case.. 300/400/500 would be ideal for you


----------



## juniordnz

I need opinions on something.

We all know the 970 G1 has 4 memory ICs on the back of the card that are just exposed, they dont have any heatsink over them because the backplate doesn't cover that specific part. (picture below)


Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!







I'm an overclocking enthusiast and I like pushing things above stock speeds, hence my concern with these naked memory ICs. I'm guessing if you overclock your memory the temps on these little guys should rise quite a bit.

So, to overcome this building flaw, I found a seller here in my region that has aluminum heatsinks with thermal pad pre applied that would fit perfctly to cover those ICs. (picture below)


Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!








At that size, each aluminum heat would cover entirely 2 ICs. So 2 heatsinks, side by side, would do the job.

What do you guys think? They cost almost nothing, really cheap.
Also, is there any problem that the thermal thing is not exactly the size of the ICs? they are larger, so they would cover the whole ICs and there would be parts touching nothing (I looked here in my card, the little conductors near the ICs are leveled a little bit lower so they would touch the thermal pad nor the heatsink it self.

What do you guys think? Good idea?


----------



## PureBlackFire

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *OdinValk*
> 
> get the R series corsair case.. 300/400/500 would be ideal for you


none of these cases are even a good value at their price currently. they come with poor dust protection and terribly weak fans. this from a 3 year 500R owner who had a 400R for a week before switching.


----------



## Hequaqua

I finally cracked the 14000 mark on Graphics in Firestrike. I actually did it back to back. I think this is my highest overall score.

1569mhz/8070ghz

CPU OC'd to 4.5ghz.

http://www.3dmark.com/fs/3761731


----------



## Moparman

Well Sweet I got a MSI gaming 970 to go with my 2 giga 970 OC cards I picked up today....... SO tri SLI tests to come. comparing 4way 4GB 680s to the 3 970s so this will be fun guy's..

test rig
Asrock X79 professional
16GB of 1866 crucial
E5 1660 (unlocked) Xeon @[email protected]

Stay tuned.


----------



## error-id10t

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *juniordnz*
> 
> I need opinions on something.
> 
> We all know the 970 G1 has 4 memory ICs on the back of the card that are just exposed, they dont have any heatsink over them because the backplate doesn't cover that specific part. (picture below)
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I'm an overclocking enthusiast and I like pushing things above stock speeds, hence my concern with these naked memory ICs. I'm guessing if you overclock your memory the temps on these little guys should rise quite a bit.
> 
> So, to overcome this building flaw, I found a seller here in my region that has aluminum heatsinks with thermal pad pre applied that would fit perfctly to cover those ICs. (picture below)
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> At that size, each aluminum heat would cover entirely 2 ICs. So 2 heatsinks, side by side, would do the job.
> 
> What do you guys think? They cost almost nothing, really cheap.
> Also, is there any problem that the thermal thing is not exactly the size of the ICs? they are larger, so they would cover the whole ICs and there would be parts touching nothing (I looked here in my card, the little conductors near the ICs are leveled a little bit lower so they would touch the thermal pad nor the heatsink it self.
> 
> What do you guys think? Good idea?


Those are not the vRAM modules.. someone can say what they are, not sure myself. They're behind the backplate itself. I did read of a person who put thermal pads on them somewhere else but never saw a response if it helped at all.


----------



## OdinValk

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *PureBlackFire*
> 
> none of these cases are even a good value at their price currently. they come with poor dust protection and terribly weak fans. this from a 3 year 500R owner who had a 400R for a week before switching.


I had the 400R for awhile.. really enjoyed it.. ofc fans that come WITH the case are going to generally be bad.. I moved into a CM Storm Trooper.. but will probably be looking into something a little bigger before I set up my first WC loop.... hmm what is bigger than a full size atx? lol


----------



## PureBlackFire

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *OdinValk*
> 
> I had the 400R for awhile.. really enjoyed it.. ofc fans that come WITH the case are going to generally be bad.. I moved into a CM Storm Trooper.. but will probably be looking into something a little bigger before I set up my first WC loop.... hmm what is bigger than a full size atx? lol


there are plenty of huge cases if that's what you want. there are cases around the same size as yours that just have better support for watercooling also. first you get an idea of what you wanna do then you narrow down some cases that can accommodate well enough. I'd be glad to help out anytime if you want too.


----------



## OdinValk

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *PureBlackFire*
> 
> there are plenty of huge cases if that's what you want. there are cases around the same size as yours that just have better support for watercooling also. first you get an idea of what you wanna do then you narrow down some cases that can accommodate well enough. I'd be glad to help out anytime if you want too.


well it wont be for a bit still.. as I am still out of work and reeling from holidays AND have a baby on the way lol, but I would like a case that is roughly the same size.. and will have to decide on cooling parts later.. but who knows.. by the time I have all the funds for this.. it may be time to upgrade my CPU again.. my FX-6300 is terribly old.. but with the FX-9xxx series.. and the i7's there may come a time to swap out.. so I guess I would just need to get a block that will fit both unless I upgrade before

hell I've even thought about going smaller.. something like the Air 540

although....... there is a REALLY nice build I saw with my current case.. I think it was on here.. and it was done in the color scheme that I already have and love so very much

http://www.overclock.net/t/584302/ocn-water-cooling-club-and-picture-gallery/37160 SEXY!!!!


----------



## Team Grinder

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Moparman*
> 
> Well here we go just need my 3rd one.


I would save your cash for now. 3 way scaling is absolutely ****e atm. I would wait for drivers to mature.


----------



## lester007

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Last-Rights*
> 
> can i get your bios?
> 
> ive been looking for a good modded bios to replace mine that is trust-able from someone with the exact same card. anyway you could help another golden edition owner with TDP limitation issues out?


i got stock bios on my gpu but i have downloaded the bios from other thread unlocks power limit ,
i havent tested yet.
here is the link NVidia Maxwell/Kepler BIOS editing thread. GTX 2XX to 9XX now supported


----------



## doza

this is max safe i can use for 24/7

1530/7910
above 1530-35mhz driver crashes
above 7910mhz memory starts artifacts

these scores ok for this clocks?


image hosting 5mb


----------



## Phantomas 007

3-5 fps less do you think it's important ?


----------



## aka13

Guys, I have yet to understand before I pick the monitor, does the STRIX 970 support dp 1.2? Anyone can confirm? No "clear" answer on google.


----------



## doza

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Phantomas 007*
> 
> 3-5 fps less do you think it's important ?


well it is important if u play some game and you are say at 55fps, but that 5 fps can cap u to 60 (vsync ) and most monitor are 60Hz so its best scenario


----------



## doza

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *aka13*
> 
> Guys, I have yet to understand before I pick the monitor, does the STRIX 970 support dp 1.2? Anyone can confirm? No "clear" answer on google.


yes it support's it
http://www.asus.com/Microsite/2014/vga/Strix_Series/

look under spec's


----------



## Teskin89

I have reach 105 and 3.99 ghz cpu, and 1680 mhz of ram. I think it's good and i'll accept the results. I wanted to reach 4.2 ghz but i think i can't with p8h77 v


----------



## MrPCBurner

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Teskin89*
> 
> I have reach 105 and 3.99 ghz cpu, and 1680 mhz of ram. I think it's good and i'll accept the results. I wanted to reach 4.2 ghz but i think i can't with p8h77 v


What ? This is thread about GPU, not CPU.


----------



## Team Grinder

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MrPCBurner*
> 
> What ? This is thread about GPU, not CPU.


If you read earlier its in relation to his 970 and "supposed" bottlenecking and everyone has helped him in relation to his setup. Please read 15-20 pages back before commenting.


----------



## Hequaqua

We did get the thread a bit off track yesterday. Sorry.

Well, I have seen a few peoples solution to the 970 without backplates sagging. I decided to prop mine up with a favorite toy.....lol




Looks like I need to take 1 block out.

EDIT: I started running [email protected] my GPU temp shot up to 71-74(C). That was at stock settings with my custom fan running. Oh, and the side of my case was off too. I removed the block and the temp dropped back down to where it normally is when folding, about 60°(C).

Anyone have an idea as to why leveling the card would make the temps go up?


----------



## MrPCBurner

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Team Grinder*
> 
> If you read earlier its in relation to his 970 and "supposed" bottlenecking and everyone has helped him in relation to his setup. Please read 15-20 pages back before commenting.


Sorry, my mistake.


----------



## criminal

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Hequaqua*
> 
> We did get the thread a bit off track yesterday. Sorry.
> 
> Well, I have seen a few peoples solution to the 970 without backplates sagging. I decided to prop mine up with a favorite toy.....lol
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Looks like I need to take 1 block out.
> 
> EDIT: I started running [email protected] my GPU temp shot up to 71-74(C). That was at stock settings with my custom fan running. Oh, and the side of my case was off too. I removed the block and the temp dropped back down to where it normally is when folding, about 60°(C).
> 
> Anyone have an idea as to why leveling the card would make the temps go up?


Where were those blocks applying pressure? If they were applying pressure to any part of the cooler, then the pressure was probably pulling the cooler away from the gpu core. That would be my guess.


----------



## Hequaqua

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *criminal*
> 
> Where were those blocks applying pressure? If they were applying pressure to any part of the cooler, then the pressure was probably pulling the cooler away from the gpu core. That would be my guess.


They were right at the very edge. I will mess with them later. It could be where the pressure was. I wouldn't think making the card straight would make the temps go up that much though. No biggie really. Does MSI or anyone else make a backplate for my MSI GTX970? I know there is one on the Golden Edition.


----------



## OdinValk

a little off topic again (apologies) but when running [email protected] what are the points for? just for status? or what?


----------



## Enzo Who

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *OdinValk*
> 
> a little off topic again (apologies) but when running [email protected] what are the points for? just for status? or what?


https://folding.stanford.edu/home/faq/faq-points/


----------



## OdinValk

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Hequaqua*
> 
> They were right at the very edge. I will mess with them later. It could be where the pressure was. I wouldn't think making the card straight would make the temps go up that much though. No biggie really. Does MSI or anyone else make a backplate for my MSI GTX970? I know there is one on the Golden Edition.


the picture also made it look as though the blocks were making the card bend the opposite way of what you were trying to correct.. I would assume that is the problem.. find a way to make it level.. not sag or push up.. and should be fine.. I'm surprised my 970 4g isnt sagging yet... guess it will eventually.. I'll need to find a way to fix


----------



## Hequaqua

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *OdinValk*
> 
> the picture also made it look as though the blocks were making the card bend the opposite way of what you were trying to correct.. I would assume that is the problem.. find a way to make it level.. not sag or push up.. and should be fine.. I'm surprised my 970 4g isnt sagging yet... guess it will eventually.. I'll need to find a way to fix


Yea, I mentioned in the first post that it looked like I needed to remove a block. I'll figure something out. It doesn't affect the performance sagging, just looks horrible.


----------



## Last-Rights

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *lester007*
> 
> i got stock bios on my gpu but i have downloaded the bios from other thread unlocks power limit ,
> i havent tested yet.
> here is the link NVidia Maxwell/Kepler BIOS editing thread. GTX 2XX to 9XX now supported


thanks I saw the modified wasn't sure please do lemme know how it goes I will probably do the same.


----------



## AngryGoldfish

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *generalkayoss*
> 
> I reset bios, ran a 30 minute session of prime again on stock clock and had 3 spikes up to about 85 with valleys in the mid 60's. Still seems kind of odd to me.


Then reseat your CPU block. Use a high quality TIM like Noctua's or Arctic Silver after thoroughly cleaning and checking your CPU lid and block for imperfections. Make sure everything is seated properly and redo the tests. 85°C is way too high, and since you've reset the BIOS and removed it as a potential failing, you definitely have to make sure your cooler is functioning as it should.


----------



## ViTosS

Guys, does the Kraken G10 fits on 970 G1 Gaming without problem?


----------



## juniordnz

Anyone else having a hard time pushing those Hynix memory clocks? I'm very frustrated with mine being stuck at 7400mhz...


----------



## shilka

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Hequaqua*
> 
> We did get the thread a bit off track yesterday. Sorry.
> 
> Well, I have seen a few peoples solution to the 970 without backplates sagging. I decided to prop mine up with a favorite toy.....lol
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Looks like I need to take 1 block out.
> 
> EDIT: I started running [email protected] my GPU temp shot up to 71-74(C). That was at stock settings with my custom fan running. Oh, and the side of my case was off too. I removed the block and the temp dropped back down to where it normally is when folding, about 60°(C).
> 
> Anyone have an idea as to why leveling the card would make the temps go up?


Loos very nice but if you want it to look even better you should buy some E22 cable combs so the wires dont cross over each other, makes the system look even better.


----------



## lester007

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Last-Rights*
> 
> thanks I saw the modified wasn't sure please do lemme know how it goes I will probably do the same.


i did flash it , unlocks power limit to 150% every is just fine it seems
my card just max out 1588Mhz/7800Mhz beyond that artifacts then it crash on valley benchmark
i didnt gain any + on my memory just unlucky but core clock it a bit more stable


----------



## OdinValk

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *juniordnz*
> 
> Anyone else having a hard time pushing those Hynix memory clocks? I'm very frustrated with mine being stuck at 7400mhz...


I had an issue getting even that high with my EVGA.. haven't really tried with the MSI gaming yet.. I guess I will give it a whirl in a bit.. got another issue on hand at the moment.. HWiNFO64 reporting mobo temps of 375degrees F... trying to figure out if thats even possible.. or its a bad reading or what..


----------



## lester007

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *juniordnz*
> 
> Anyone else having a hard time pushing those Hynix memory clocks? I'm very frustrated with mine being stuck at 7400mhz...


i have hynix memory on my msi Golden edition having hard time past 7800mhz, just lame


----------



## OdinValk

cpu bottleneck? running [email protected] at full


----------



## AngryGoldfish

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *juniordnz*
> 
> I need opinions on something.
> 
> We all know the 970 G1 has 4 memory ICs on the back of the card that are just exposed, they dont have any heatsink over them because the backplate doesn't cover that specific part. (picture below)
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I'm an overclocking enthusiast and I like pushing things above stock speeds, hence my concern with these naked memory ICs. I'm guessing if you overclock your memory the temps on these little guys should rise quite a bit.
> 
> So, to overcome this building flaw, I found a seller here in my region that has aluminum heatsinks with thermal pad pre applied that would fit perfctly to cover those ICs. (picture below)
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> At that size, each aluminum heat would cover entirely 2 ICs. So 2 heatsinks, side by side, would do the job.
> 
> What do you guys think? They cost almost nothing, really cheap.
> Also, is there any problem that the thermal thing is not exactly the size of the ICs? they are larger, so they would cover the whole ICs and there would be parts touching nothing (I looked here in my card, the little conductors near the ICs are leveled a little bit lower so they would touch the thermal pad nor the heatsink it self.
> 
> What do you guys think? Good idea?


I saw a thermal gun show that the G1 Gaming is the coolest card compared to the ASUS Strix (very close from my eyes) and MSI 4G. At no points were there any isolated heat pockets to worry about. I'd love to test this further myself with a temperature lazer, but I do not have the equipment.

Although the area you mentioned is hotter than anywhere else, it is still safe. Many of us here have overclocked our G1 Gaming 970's to 1600/8000 without any serious temperature issues. The only issue is the throttling at 65°C that some are experiencing, but that can be changed with a new BIOS.



Quote:


> Originally Posted by *lester007*
> 
> i have hynix memory on my msi Golden edition having hard time past 7800mhz, just lame


Yeah, 7700Mhz on my G1 with Hynix. Big shame. Still, in games it doesn't equate to very much.


----------



## jlhawn

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Hequaqua*
> 
> We did get the thread a bit off track yesterday. Sorry.
> 
> Well, I have seen a few peoples solution to the 970 without backplates sagging. I decided to prop mine up with a favorite toy.....lol
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Looks like I need to take 1 block out.
> 
> EDIT: I started running [email protected] my GPU temp shot up to 71-74(C). That was at stock settings with my custom fan running. Oh, and the side of my case was off too. I removed the block and the temp dropped back down to where it normally is when folding, about 60°(C).
> 
> Anyone have an idea as to why leveling the card would make the temps go up?


was the block pushing on the fan shroud and stopping the fan? my support is on the edge otherwise my fan hits the shroud.


----------



## cyph3rz

I'm holding my card up with a stiff mini USB extension cable which came with a GPS stick I have. The PCIe cables pull down the card even more but fortunately for me I can put something above the drive cage to hold up the GPU. My case is a Corsair 350D


----------



## juniordnz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *AngryGoldfish*
> 
> I saw a thermal gun show that the G1 Gaming is the coolest card compared to the ASUS Strix (very close from my eyes) and MSI 4G. At no points were there any isolated heat pockets to worry about. I'd love to test this further myself with a temperature lazer, but I do not have the equipment.
> 
> Although the area you mentioned is hotter than anywhere else, it is still safe. Many of us here have overclocked our G1 Gaming 970's to 1600/8000 without any serious temperature issues. The only issue is the throttling at 65°C that some are experiencing, but that can be changed with a new BIOS.


I've seen that review on Guru3D too. It seems at stock it doesn't hit high temps really. Although on that image we can see that those little things (can someone say what they really are?) are over 60 degrees, maybe 65 I guess, that with an open air build in a controlled temperature room. My worries are mostly because:

1- My card is overclocked; (higher temps/stress on the card)
2- I have a small case; (higher temps inside the case)
3- Soon will be doind 2way SLi; (1cm gap between cards, worst airflow, more heat inside the case)
4- I live in a very hot place and have no AC in my room. (30 degrees Celsius room temp is common)

And those heat sinks cost almost nothing. I'm only unsure if they are safe to use, if the thermal adhesive is safe. Even a few degrees lower temps would worth the 10 bucks it will cost me.

quote name="AngryGoldfish" url="/t/1514085/official-nvidia-gtx-970-owners-club/11220#post_23394833"]Yeah, 7700Mhz on my G1 with Hynix. Big shame. Still, in games it doesn't equate to very much.[/quote]

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *lester007*
> 
> i have hynix memory on my msi Golden edition having hard time past 7800mhz, just lame


I would be happy with 7700-7800, mine are stuck at 7400 and can't go further without artifacts







Looks like silicon lottery hit me again...


----------



## shilka

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *cyph3rz*
> 
> I'm holding my card up with a stiff mini USB extension cable which came with a GPS stick I have. The PCIe cables pull down the card even more but fortunately for me I can put something above the drive cage to hold up the GPU. My case is a Corsair 350D


You should get some E22 cable combs for those cables will make your build look even better.


----------



## Moparman

Well I have found that 2 way 970s will trade blows with my 4way 680 setup. I'm testing tri 970s now and it just destroys the 4way setup.


----------



## cyph3rz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *shilka*
> 
> You should get some E22 cable combs for those cables will make your build look even better.


Ok I did a search and found them for cheap on www.performance-pcs.com PC mod store. Thanks!


----------



## shilka

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *cyph3rz*
> 
> Ok I did a search and found them for cheap on www.performance-pcs.com PC mod store. Thanks!


Just make sure you dont buy a cable comb that is too small for your cables as the E22 come in both 3mm and 4mm.
They also come in both clear see through and black.


----------



## cyph3rz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *shilka*
> 
> Just make sure you dont buy a cable comb that is too small for your cables as the E22 come in both 3mm and 4mm.
> They also come in both clear see through and black.


Yeah I saw that and I'll get 4mm.


----------



## aka13

The combing circlejerk is getting ridiculous. I love how there are 2 resellers, selling cnc milled pieces of plastic, which are worth 20 cent for 1,5 pounds, and how every second "professional" is recommending them. Geez, get yourself a drill, drillbits, and make it yourself in 15 minutes time for 20 cents worth of material.


----------



## jlhawn

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *aka13*
> 
> The combing circlejerk is getting ridiculous. I love how there are 2 resellers, selling cnc milled pieces of plastic, which are worth 20 cent for 1,5 pounds, and how every second "professional" is recommending them. Geez, get yourself a drill, drillbits, and make it yourself in 15 minutes time for 20 cents worth of material.


I just use cheap zip ties.


----------



## aka13

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jlhawn*
> 
> I just use cheap zip ties.


Sure, what I mean is the fascination for "stealth" "combs". I absolutely agree that they look great when placed and used correctly, but hell, stop promoting monopolist vendors. That's like buying "gaming pcs" or "custom premium sleeved wire".


----------



## cyph3rz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jlhawn*
> 
> I just use cheap zip ties.


Yeah zip ties may be better cuz combs could create some resistance to airflow from the front case fans to the front of the card. Something to think about...


----------



## jlhawn

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *aka13*
> 
> Sure, what I mean is the fascination for "stealth" "combs". I absolutely agree that they look great when placed and used correctly, but hell, stop promoting monopolist vendors. That's like buying "gaming pcs" or "custom premium sleeved wire".


yep I understand, I was just showing what I use. I don't like the comb look.


----------



## jlhawn

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *cyph3rz*
> 
> Yeah zip ties may be better cuz combs could create some resistance to airflow from the front case fans to the front of the card. Something to think about...


Yep thats what I though also about the airflow with using the combs the cables become very wide and imo can disrupt airflow.


----------



## GrimDoctor

The HOF has been ordered!


----------



## OdinValk

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *aka13*
> 
> Sure, what I mean is the fascination for "stealth" "combs". I absolutely agree that they look great when placed and used correctly, but hell, stop promoting monopolist vendors. That's like buying "gaming pcs" or "custom premium sleeved wire".


I can understand buying the sleeved extensions... I've been thinking about it actually... I don't have the time with 2 kids and a preggo wife to spend all day long sleeving each and every wire... buying some sleeved extensions for my PCI-e 6/8 pin and 24pin mobo plugs... seems like a good idea.. so whats wrong with that? i can kinda understand the not buying the combs.. hell. go get ya a piece of plastic or plexi for cheap.. and use a damn drill.. real easy...and I wont comment on pre-built gaming pcs or even these cats on craigslist and such that build pcs and charge 5x the price of parts


----------



## jlhawn

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *GrimDoctor*
> 
> The HOF has been ordered!


Rock On ! thats a sweet graphics card.


----------



## OdinValk

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *GrimDoctor*
> 
> The HOF has been ordered!


yea thats a nice looking card... I want to take apart my msi gaming fan shroud and paint the red to green


----------



## GrimDoctor

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jlhawn*
> 
> Rock On ! thats a sweet graphics card.


Thanks








Quote:


> Originally Posted by *OdinValk*
> 
> yea thats a nice looking card... I want to take apart my msi gaming fan shroud and paint the red to green


I was thinking about the MSI also but I decided to take the plunge. I've had my 540 for long enough to plan an interesting build so now I'll get it started. Strip out and paint is job #1









Fingers crossed it OCs as well as my Strix - technically it should, if not better!


----------



## Comp4k

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *GrimDoctor*
> 
> The HOF has been ordered!


NICE


----------



## GrimDoctor

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Comp4k*
> 
> NICE










How's your HOF going?


----------



## Cosmic Collision

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *juniordnz*
> 
> Anyone else having a hard time pushing those Hynix memory clocks? I'm very frustrated with mine being stuck at 7400mhz...


Is that with benches or games? 7600 works in Firestrike for 4+ hours but crashes within a few runs on Valley. I've never had a game crash at 7700 though. Try creeping it up a bit and see how you go in real world use.


----------



## error-id10t

I'm sure you know this.. but actually make sure with benches that the extra ram speed is helping you. No point raising it to 7700 even though all appears fine in games if it's crashing at 7600 in Valley because the games may not even be gaining anything out of it (may actually reduce performance because of the extra error corrections happening you can't see).


----------



## OdinValk

You know... I could do all the over clocking in the world... And it won't mean a Damn thing bc I don't have a monitor that can harness it in at least 1080p.... Drives me nuts... Frys and micro center have awesome deals ... And I can't afford any of em....







sad


----------



## LARGE FARVA

I've found a way to fix the sli voltage problem......I ran them in kboost and matches the clocks and the voltages stay the same. If i ran bottom card at +10mhz higher than the top card it would downclock to match the top and the voltage would drop. now they both stay at 1.25 and 1.261


----------



## hertz9753

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *OdinValk*
> 
> You know... I could do all the over clocking in the world... And it won't mean a Damn thing bc I don't have a monitor that can harness it in at least 1080p.... Drives me nuts... Frys and micro center have awesome deals ... And I can't afford any of em....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sad


Mentioned that you were folding. What team are you folding for?


----------



## aka13

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *OdinValk*
> 
> I can understand buying the sleeved extensions... I've been thinking about it actually... I don't have the time with 2 kids and a preggo wife to spend all day long sleeving each and every wire... buying some sleeved extensions for my PCI-e 6/8 pin and 24pin mobo plugs... seems like a good idea.. so whats wrong with that? i can kinda understand the not buying the combs.. hell. go get ya a piece of plastic or plexi for cheap.. and use a damn drill.. real easy...and I wont comment on pre-built gaming pcs or even these cats on craigslist and such that build pcs and charge 5x the price of parts


Sure, if time is one of the factors as in your case, then premade products are great, absolutely.


----------



## velocd

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *OdinValk*
> 
> You know... I could do all the over clocking in the world... And it won't mean a Damn thing bc I don't have a monitor that can harness it in at least 1080p.... Drives me nuts... Frys and micro center have awesome deals ... And I can't afford any of em....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sad


This isn't really an argument anymore with Nvidia DSR, granted it can be a crapshoot whether games look proper in DSR sometimes (especially text).


----------



## Xoriam

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *velocd*
> 
> This isn't really an argument anymore with Nvidia DSR, granted it can be a crapshoot whether games look proper in DSR sometimes (especially text).


It mainly just depends on choosing the correct smoothness selection, and the correct UI resizing.

But yeah, some games absolutly do not have the option to make it look correct, well on the other hand some will automatically adjust it for you, or just need some tweaking.


----------



## Sader0

Guys

Sorry if already asked - can anyone from Gigabyte G1 owners confirm that semi-passive mode can be achieved by editing BIOS for the Card ?
Under "semi passive" I mean the same like Asus Strix 970 or MSI Gaming 4G which have their fans not spinning under certain temperature.

I know someone here achieved 900 rpm - but this might be loud for my planned ultra silent system

thanks


----------



## Obyboby

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Sader0*
> 
> Guys
> 
> Sorry if already asked - can anyone from Gigabyte G1 owners confirm that semi-passive mode can be achieved by editing BIOS for the Card ?
> Under "semi passive" I mean the same like Asus Strix 970 or MSI Gaming 4G which have their fans not spinning under certain temperature.
> 
> I know someone here achieved 900 rpm - but this might be loud for my planned ultra silent system
> 
> thanks


I was able to get a 0 RPM idle profile but the card stays too hot







(around 45-50c) so I rolled back to the 950 RPM profile. Still inaudible and the card is cooler and happier


----------



## Sader0

45-50 Deg is not hot - same happens to Stix an other like cards.
I also have 2*120 mm fans blowing directly on the card in my RVZ01B, so in this case temps should be lower and this is not a concern.

if the fanless mode works fine and fans do kick in after stated temperature....this this turns out to be very best card from 970 at the moment !


----------



## GrimDoctor

Even though my Strix has that feature I made a custom curve to start at 40c (1000rpm) and it works extremely well, it cant be heard at load even when gaming at 1600rpm and rarely goes go the top of my curve at ~1700rpm. If anything I hear my case fans more than anything and all this with a pretty beefy overclock on air.


----------



## DirtySocks

Exchanged my dead msi 970 for another one and lets hope its stays working







.
This one has 65% Asic quality


----------



## thecyb0rg

Getting a Gigabyte G1 970 (95% positive I'm going with this variant of 970) in the next week. Excitement is hard to contain. Carry on...


----------



## Moparman

I have a question for you all. I am running 2 gigabyte 970 windforce cards. Now I'm running +175core +150 mem now the cards are sitting at 1504core and one is at 1.262v the other at 1.181v under full load is that normal for one to be so low voltage?


----------



## Mandeep Singh

hi guys, i need your help, sorry for repost, before no one replied me








my monitor is not getting sleep properly especially when my Pc go idle(10 mins afk) after 10 mins, monitor says "Attention! Connection lost" this keeps untill i dont wake the mouse, gets normal.
before gtx 970 i had gtx 760, in that my monitor works well,
yes im using same Dvi connector(dvi to vga),
Monitor: philips 203V520inch
even when my pc get shutdown, display starts alerting same :/
performance wise no issue

any one guess what is the issue?


----------



## melodystyle2003

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mandeep Singh*
> 
> hi guys, i need your help, sorry for repost, before no one replied me
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> my monitor is not getting sleep properly especially when my Pc go idle(10 mins afk) after 10 mins, monitor says "Attention! Connection lost" this keeps untill i dont wake the mouse, gets normal.
> before gtx 970 i had gtx 760, in that my monitor works well,
> yes im using same Dvi connector(dvi to vga),
> Monitor: philips 203V520inch
> even when my pc get shutdown, display starts alerting same :/
> performance wise no issue
> 
> any one guess what is the issue?


Had same issue to my laptop, when i used hdmi to hdmi with an hdmi to dvi adaptor. I think is the cable (dvi to vga) or is normal (or gtx 970 behavior?) to vga inputs when power is cut to this signal in idle mode, that's why you get this alert on the monitor.


----------



## Mandeep Singh

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *melodystyle2003*
> 
> Had same issue to my laptop, when i used hdmi to hdmi with an hdmi to dvi adaptor. So no specific gtx 970 answer here, i think is the cable (dvi to vga).


thanks for answer








is my new gpu fine then?


----------



## melodystyle2003

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mandeep Singh*
> 
> thanks for answer
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> is my new gpu fine then?


I have edited my reply, check it. Since it operates normal when you move the mouse sounds ok to me. Explaining my mentioned example further when i use hdmi to dvi cable without adaptor monitor idles fine without warnings, so i can say that it may not be gpu related and if it is, since it works eventually, is a minor issue.


----------



## Mandeep Singh

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *melodystyle2003*
> 
> I have edited my reply, check it. Since it operates normal when you move the mouse sounds ok to me. Explaining my mentioned example further when i use hdmi to dvi cable without adaptor monitor idles fine without warnings, so i can say that it may not be gpu related and if it is, since it works eventually, is a minor issue.


thanks again








yea, it keeps the display on with Grey like Black screen with alert msg (grey is because of Tft as all know)
thats not even saving my power because monitor is not getting sleep








also i noticed before at gtx 760, with dvi to vga adapter, in windows my monitor got name "philips 203v monitor"
but now on gtx 970 asus , its Generic Non Pnp Monitor :/
i can live with it still im worryng for my new Gpu


----------



## melodystyle2003

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mandeep Singh*
> 
> thanks again
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> yea, it keeps he display on with Grey like Black screen with alert msg (grey is because of Tft as all know)
> thats not even saving my power because monitor is not getting sleep
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> also i noticed before at gtx 760, with dvi to vga adapter, in windows my monitor got name "philips 203v monitor"
> but now on gtx 970 asus , its Generic Non Pnp Monitor :/
> i can live with it still im worryng for my new Gpu


Googling it reveal the same speculations about cable problem or drivers issue, but not gpu HW related issue. Dig it in if you like more.


----------



## Luck100

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Moparman*
> 
> I have a question for you all. I am running 2 gigabyte 970 windforce cards. Now I'm running +175core +150 mem now the cards are sitting at 1504core and one is at 1.262v the other at 1.181v under full load is that normal for one to be so low voltage?


I had the same problem with G1 gaming in SLI. Here's what worked for me: set GPU1 with +13 MHz higher core than GPU2. You'll have to unlink the settings in afterburner to do that. After I did that they boost to same voltage and speed under max load.


----------



## OdinValk

Could someone take a minute and help me with setting up Geforce Exp. as I had said earlier about not having a decent monitor.. someones reply was to rely on DSR to render the games in higher resolution and that would somehow make my 21" 16:9 resolution somehow look as good as a 1080p or higher?? which settings should I use? I've already got it set to prefer higher performance


----------



## melodystyle2003

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *OdinValk*
> 
> Could someone take a minute and help me with setting up Geforce Exp. as I had said earlier about not having a decent monitor.. someones reply was to rely on DSR to render the games in higher resolution and that would somehow make my 21" 16:9 resolution somehow look as good as a 1080p or higher?? which settings should I use? I've already got it set to prefer higher performance


----------



## OdinValk

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *melodystyle2003*


right I know where it is.. and how to change it.. what settings should it be set at? what do those increments represent?


----------



## melodystyle2003

Lets say you choose all the options (1.2x to 4x) and press ok. Next you will find available in your screen properties the upscaled resolutions.
Choose the one you like the most, if any and adjust smoothness to your taste.


----------



## OdinValk

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *melodystyle2003*
> 
> Lets say you choose all the options (1.2x to 4x) and press ok. Next you will find available in your screen properties the upscaled resolutions.
> Choose the one you like the most, if any and adjust smoothness to your taste.


hmm I will need to play around a bit I guess... I've upped the resolution from 1600x900 to 1960x1102... just a couple ticks higher.. and I can adjust smoothness and sharpness etc.. will just hafta teach myself what everything does and how its gunna make it all look better


----------



## Pierre3400

Can anyone measure this distance for me? From the IO bend to the edge.

In mm please.


----------



## aka13

30mm exact. And don't tell me I wasn't faster than light.


----------



## jsigone

loving this card, still haven't played too much trying to boost it since I'm not on a 1440p screen yet.


----------



## Pierre3400

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *aka13*
> 
> 
> 
> 30mm exact. And don't tell me I wasn't faster than light.


Perfect, and thank you!

I have 35mm to go in.


----------



## RedWabbit

So ive been playing with my Strix 970 for a day or so and got some good clocks. 1534MHz core and 4082MHz memory. It took a while but I was pretty happy until I started noticing that no matter what I did 1.2v was it. whether I moved the overvoltage bar or not 1.2v is all I get, Afterburner or PrecisionX neither worked at increasing voltage. Am I forever stuck at 1.2v? or do I need to get out some conductive paste and "paint" a resistor?



and yes at those clocks on air 46*c-55*c is all I see. I love how cool these cards are compared to my 760's. with 3 of those things running my case got hot in a hurry I was quickly throttled in benchmarks because of it. now Im throttled b/c of voltage


----------



## jlhawn

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *RedWabbit*
> 
> So ive been playing with my Strix 970 for a day or so and got some good clocks. 1534MHz core and 4082MHz memory. It took a while but I was pretty happy until I started noticing that no matter what I did 1.2v was it. whether I moved the overvoltage bar or not 1.2v is all I get, Afterburner or PrecisionX neither worked at increasing voltage. Am I forever stuck at 1.2v? or do I need to get out some conductive paste and "paint" a resistor?
> 
> 
> 
> and yes at those clocks on air 46*c-55*c is all I see. I love how cool these cards are compared to my 760's. with 3 of those things running my case got hot in a hurry I was quickly throttled in benchmarks because of it. now Im throttled b/c of voltage


yep your stuck at that voltage, mine is at 1.26v.


----------



## AngryGoldfish

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *juniordnz*
> 
> I've seen that review on Guru3D too. It seems at stock it doesn't hit high temps really. Although on that image we can see that those little things (can someone say what they really are?) are over 60 degrees, maybe 65 I guess, that with an open air build in a controlled temperature room. My worries are mostly because:
> 
> 1- My card is overclocked; (higher temps/stress on the card)
> 2- I have a small case; (higher temps inside the case)
> 3- Soon will be doind 2way SLi; (1cm gap between cards, worst airflow, more heat inside the case)
> 4- I live in a very hot place and have no AC in my room. (30 degrees Celsius room temp is common)
> 
> And those heat sinks cost almost nothing. I'm only unsure if they are safe to use, if the thermal adhesive is safe. Even a few degrees lower temps would worth the 10 bucks it will cost me.
> 
> I would be happy with 7700-7800, mine are stuck at 7400 and can't go further without artifacts
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Looks like silicon lottery hit me again...


For SLI G1 970's in a small case I'd recommend water cooling, yeah. But in a mid or full tower chassis with plenty of airflow and a full-size motherboard, SLI G1's with the stock cooler is fine. Overclocking did not increase my temperatures by a drastic amount, but that is a single card with decent airflow and a cool room.

7400 is definitely lower on the scale. Your core clock might make up the difference, though.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Moparman*
> 
> Well I have found that 2 way 970s will trade blows with my 4way 680 setup. I'm testing tri 970s now and it just destroys the 4way setup.


That surprises me. For raw performance, four 680's should net some very high scores. But I suppose for games it might not always translate as well as two 970's.


----------



## RedWabbit

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jlhawn*
> 
> yep your stuck at that voltage, mine is at 1.26v.


highly disappointing. has anybody here try this?

http://overclocking.guide/increase-the-nvidia-power-limit-all-cards/


----------



## aka13

I havent tried it yet, but TECHNICALLY it should work. Although, there is a question of how reliable this type of thing is, when temperatures/humidity changes. If you solder it, istead of this liquid metal thing should be stable.


----------



## Hequaqua

What are the backplates normally made of?

I found one for my card, but it's plexi....the guy says it won't warp even up to 90°(C) or more.

Thoughts?


----------



## RedWabbit

if I did this I would have to change the voltage in the bios? I couldnt use precisions to change it anymore? It says it make it read the voltage incorrectly allowing for more voltage. is that just for the regulator or the whole card? or this just changes the power limit? it would suck not knowing what your voltage is without a meter.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Hequaqua*
> 
> What are the backplates normally made of?
> 
> I found one for my card, but it's plexi....the guy says it won't warp even up to 90°(C) or more.
> 
> Thoughts?


mine is metal and came with my card. I think some manufacturers sell them separately as well. plexi is still flexible. metal would be best.


----------



## Hequaqua

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *RedWabbit*
> 
> if I did this I would have to change the voltage in the bios? I couldnt use precisions to change it anymore? It says it make it read the voltage incorrectly allowing for more voltage. is that just for the regulator or the whole card? or this just changes the power limit? it would suck not knowing what your voltage is without a meter.
> mine is metal and came with my card. I think some manufacturers sell them separately as well. plexi is still flexible. metal would be best.


I haven't found one for the MSI GTX970 Gaming in metal. I've looked.....









This is the one I found. It's smoked plexi with the design etched in it.


----------



## juniordnz

Also the metal ones help to dissipate the heat from the pcb and components. Mine gets very hot (so, it's helping removing some of the card's heat).


----------



## Hequaqua

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *juniordnz*
> 
> Also the metal ones help to dissipate the heat from the pcb and components. Mine gets very hot (so, it's helping removing some of the card's heat).


So I guess that backplate would be OK if I was water cooling, but it might make my card hotter if I am using stock cooling?


----------



## RedWabbit

Most of the time if they make a full block for the card they make a metal backplate as well. I don't know if ek makes water blocks for the msi, but you should check


----------



## Hequaqua

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *RedWabbit*
> 
> Most of the time if they make a full block for the card they make a metal backplate as well. I don't know if ek makes water blocks for the msi, but you should check


Oh, I don't want to go to water, but I don't want to put a plate on there that will drive up the temps.


----------



## Enzo Who

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Hequaqua*
> 
> Oh, I don't want to go to water, but I don't want to put a plate on there that will drive up the temps.


How would a backplate drive up temps? Doesn't it just act like a normal heatsink?


----------



## juniordnz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Enzo Who*
> 
> How would a backplate drive up temps? Doesn't it just act like a normal heatsink?


It acts like a heatsink if it is a thermal conductive material. That's why they use metal. Plexi backplate would be pure aesthetics, I don't know if it would RAISE temps, probably not, but it wouldn't help lower them either.

I just said that metal backplates have the positive benefit (beyond aesthetics) of helping the card dissipate its heat.


----------



## Hequaqua

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Enzo Who*
> 
> How would a backplate drive up temps? Doesn't it just act like a normal heatsink?


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *juniordnz*
> 
> It acts like a heatsink if it is a thermal conductive material. That's why they use metal. Plexi backplate would be pure aesthetics, I don't know if it would RAISE temps, probably not, but it wouldn't help lower them either.
> 
> I just said that metal backplates have the positive benefit (beyond aesthetics) of helping the card dissipate its heat.


Well, I'm not sure what I will do.....lol Thanks for the input though. I know on my card the VRM's get pretty hot. I don't to trap that heat under the plate.


----------



## criminal

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *RedWabbit*
> 
> highly disappointing. has anybody here try this?
> 
> http://overclocking.guide/increase-the-nvidia-power-limit-all-cards/


This particular trick will not get you more voltage, but rather high power limit.


----------



## xgunnas

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Moparman*
> 
> I have a question for you all. I am running 2 gigabyte 970 windforce cards. Now I'm running +175core +150 mem now the cards are sitting at 1504core and one is at 1.262v the other at 1.181v under full load is that normal for one to be so low voltage?


1500 can be ran as low as 1.1v and as high as 1.25v minimum
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *RedWabbit*
> 
> highly disappointing. has anybody here try this?
> 
> http://overclocking.guide/increase-the-nvidia-power-limit-all-cards/


you can get the card up to 1.3v in bios, it's about 100mhz more


----------



## RedWabbit

Sorry guys on my phone so it's hard to qoute.

So my power says it's using 110% and voltage 1.2 I assume that I'm running into a voltage barrier. I see where I made my mistake thinking that mod would allow for more voltage.

2. I thought the strix were voltage locked so that even if I model the bios it wouldn't do anything?


----------



## zorphon

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *RedWabbit*
> 
> So ive been playing with my Strix 970 for a day or so and got some good clocks. 1534MHz core and 4082MHz memory. It took a while but I was pretty happy until I started noticing that no matter what I did 1.2v was it. whether I moved the overvoltage bar or not 1.2v is all I get, Afterburner or PrecisionX neither worked at increasing voltage. Am I forever stuck at 1.2v? or do I need to get out some conductive paste and "paint" a resistor?


Easiest and safest (relatively speaking) thing to do would be extract your stock BIOS, and following the plethora of threads on the subject (on mobile so can't link them at the moment, one is in the driver's section of NVIDIA graphics cards), modify it to increase voltage, and flash using NVFlash to your card. Make sure to keep a backup of the stock one. You could raise your voltage with that method. However, I believe there is still a hard cap even through BIOS editing on these cards in terms of voltage. I forgot what the number is though. I could be wrong about that last statement.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *RedWabbit*
> 
> Sorry guys on my phone so it's hard to qoute.
> 
> So my power says it's using 110% and voltage 1.2 I assume that I'm running into a voltage barrier. I see where I made my mistake thinking that mod would allow for more voltage.
> 
> 2. I thought the strix were voltage locked so that even if I model the bios it wouldn't do anything?


Open GPU-Z and look at the Sensors tab --> PerfCap Reason. While maxing out card (read: in a bench or game), watch the PerfCap Reason bar and mouse-over what is causing your cap. It might not even be voltage, you might be hitting the power limit/TDP, which again is an easy fix in BIOS editing. If it's the TDP, it will show green for PerfCap Reason, if it's voltage there's two different entries that are two different colors, I can't remember the colors off the top of my head. But like I said, you can mouse-over to see while it's maxed out.


----------



## zorphon

EDIT: Accidental double-post, I apologize. Disregard this post, as the previous includes the correct reply.


----------



## TahoeDust

What is everyone's opinion of the best 970 currently available?

I have gotten a little frustrated with my EVGA SSC cards. They seemed like they were running hotter and hotter for some reason. Before I would never go above 73c with my top card and last night it was going above 80c. I am not sure if it is a fan issue or what. Also, EVGA already discontinued the SSC model I bought (04G-2975-KR) and replaced it with a different SSC model. I called and talked to Newegg and they are allowing me to return them for store credit. I am going to be replacing them with different 970s.


----------



## GrimDoctor

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *RedWabbit*
> 
> Sorry guys on my phone so it's hard to qoute.
> 
> So my power says it's using 110% and voltage 1.2 I assume that I'm running into a voltage barrier. I see where I made my mistake thinking that mod would allow for more voltage.
> 
> 2. I thought the strix were voltage locked so that even if I model the bios it wouldn't do anything?


I have the Strix. You should be able to bump the power limit up to 120% to get a little more out of it. The Strix is restricted to 1.2v but all 970s are without bios modding. I haven't modded mine and don't plan two but there are some people on the Asus forums how've done it and a few that have posted they've tried in the 'flash' thread on OCN.

Honestly I wouldn't expect a heap more with the Strix's lower TDP, but trust me, their numbers are very competitive.


----------



## KenjiS

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TahoeDust*
> 
> What is everyone's opinion of the best 970 currently available?
> 
> I have gotten a little frustrated with my EVGA SSC cards. They seemed like they were running hotter and hotter for some reason. Before I would never go above 73c with my top card and last night it was going above 80c. I am not sure if it is a fan issue or what. Also, EVGA already discontinued the SSC model I bought (04G-2975-KR) and replaced it with a different SSC model. I called and talked to Newegg and they are allowing me to return them for store credit. I am going to be replacing them with different 970s.


I really like my MSI Gaming 4G one.. I'm getting a pretty solid/stable 1504 on it OCd at 66 degrees. And silent the entire while. Idle? 35 degrees (Which is roughly the ambient temp in my room so...) and the fans are shut off...

----

Side note, Is going to a 970 SLI rig a good/bad idea for a 1440p setup? Would i be better off sticking with a single? I've been down the SLI route before and wasnt thrilled with it...but it was more to do with everything -demanding- 4gb of VRAM all of a sudden that it didnt work out. Now that thats not an issue I was just thinking of pushing my rig up a bit....


----------



## juniordnz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *KenjiS*
> 
> Side note, Is going to a 970 SLI rig a good/bad idea for a 1440p setup? Would i be better off sticking with a single? I've been down the SLI route before and wasnt thrilled with it...but it was more to do with everything -demanding- 4gb of VRAM all of a sudden that it didnt work out. Now that thats not an issue I was just thinking of pushing my rig up a bit....


I can't vote in favor or contrary to SLi because I never had a SLi system (will be running 2x 970 soon). But I don't buy that overkill thing. I have been playing these new games (FC4, RYSE, AC:U) and I can't max out those in 1080p with a FPS that I feel confortable with (Imagine you with a 1440p screen). Obviously, they still look tremendously beautiful with ALMOST everything maxed out, but that talk that "one 970 is everything you need to max out everything today" is nonsense.


----------



## error-id10t

With the ASUS card don't you use GPU Tweak to allow it to go to 1.26v? You don't mod it and don't use AB/Precision..


----------



## Enzo Who

Plexi backplates????? What's next, rubber PCB's?


----------



## jlhawn

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *RedWabbit*
> 
> highly disappointing. has anybody here try this?
> 
> http://overclocking.guide/increase-the-nvidia-power-limit-all-cards/


darn it I forgot about that, I posted it on here last week.
have not tried it yet, I'm not positive it will let you raise the voltage, I think just the power limit.


----------



## GrimDoctor

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *error-id10t*
> 
> With the ASUS card don't you use GPU Tweak to allow it to go to 1.26v? You don't mod it and don't use AB/Precision..


You talking to me?
If you are I do use GPU Tweak, said it and posted it. I've even explained and screenshotted GPU Tweak only running at 1.2v even if you move the slider beyond said voltage.

I haven't modded my bios and shared it. If you were talking to me I hope this clarifies for you


----------



## OdinValk

Hell... I can't seem to get my msi gpu over 1566... And mem above like 1900

Better than the EVGA SC I had... But not as good as I expected... I'm still kinda finicky over bios tweaks... I dun have another $350 if I brick it


----------



## jlhawn

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *OdinValk*
> 
> Hell... I can't seem to get my msi gpu over 1566... And mem above like 1900
> 
> Better than the EVGA SC I had... But not as good as I expected... I'm still kinda finicky over bios tweaks... I dun have another $350 if I brick it


that is still good though as mine will go to 1605mhz but it's not very stable, but at 1574mhz it is stable.
so your 1566 is stable yes?


----------



## juniordnz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TahoeDust*
> 
> What is everyone's opinion of the best 970 currently available?
> 
> I have gotten a little frustrated with my EVGA SSC cards. They seemed like they were running hotter and hotter for some reason. Before I would never go above 73c with my top card and last night it was going above 80c. I am not sure if it is a fan issue or what. Also, EVGA already discontinued the SSC model I bought (04G-2975-KR) and replaced it with a different SSC model. I called and talked to Newegg and they are allowing me to return them for store credit. I am going to be replacing them with different 970s.


I have a 970 G1 and I have almost no complains about it. The card is well built, comes with a high power limit (280W @ 112%), the windforce 3x works great, temps are always below 70 even with the card overclocked past it's factory overclock. I could easily bring it to 1607mhz stable as a rock with the default 1262V and 280W. You don't even have to fiddle with custom BIOS if you don't want to.

My only complain about it is that it comes with Hynix memory, and those are terrible overclockers. I can't get them past 7400.

So, if you have any card avaiable that has the same quality build and positive points I mentioned above but with Samsung memory, you'll probably get more out of it. Otherwise, the G1 is solid.


----------



## Teskin89

I have just noticed that if i use my two DVI slots of the gigabyte gtx 970 i have two different bios. Anyone has this? The first one i was connected to made my vga throttle at 62 c, and now i am testing the second one and see the differences


----------



## juniordnz

Gigabyte has a dual bios system. But its not one of those where you can choose whether use A or B.


----------



## xgunnas

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *RedWabbit*
> 
> Sorry guys on my phone so it's hard to qoute.
> 
> So my power says it's using 110% and voltage 1.2 I assume that I'm running into a voltage barrier. I see where I made my mistake thinking that mod would allow for more voltage.
> 
> 2. I thought the strix were voltage locked so that even if I model the bios it wouldn't do anything?[/quote}
> 
> i recommend using the highest power limit and keep it at 1.2v for the strix, 1534 good for 1.2v.
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *juniordnz*
> 
> I can't vote in favor or contrary to SLi because I never had a SLi system (will be running 2x 970 soon). But I don't buy that overkill thing. I have been playing these new games (FC4, RYSE, AC:U) and I can't max out those in 1080p with a FPS that I feel confortable with (Imagine you with a 1440p screen). Obviously, they still look tremendously beautiful with ALMOST everything maxed out, but that talk that "one 970 is everything you need to max out everything today" is nonsense.
> 
> 
> 
> Ineither a 970 or 980 can max out all games at 1440p, for sli on air it's more important low load temps, g1 is a good choice for that.
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *OdinValk*
> 
> Hell... I can't seem to get my msi gpu over 1566... And mem above like 1900
> 
> Better than the EVGA SC I had... But not as good as I expected... I'm still kinda finicky over bios tweaks... I dun have another $350 if I brick it
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 1566 is good, can't really "expect" a 1600. I don't recommend flashing for 40mhz.
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *TahoeDust*
> 
> What is everyone's opinion of the best 970 currently available?
> 
> I have gotten a little frustrated with my EVGA SSC cards. They seemed like they were running hotter and hotter for some reason. Before I would never go above 73c with my top card and last night it was going above 80c. I am not sure if it is a fan issue or what. Also, EVGA already discontinued the SSC model I bought (04G-2975-KR) and replaced it with a different SSC model. I called and talked to Newegg and they are allowing me to return them for store credit. I am going to be replacing them with different 970s.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> if you wait a bit, i think the evga ftw+ (3978) would be the best choice, has a back plate, newest iteration of the card, back plate and the evga warranty.
> ftw+, g1, msi, asus
Click to expand...


----------



## TahoeDust

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *juniordnz*
> 
> I have a 970 G1 and I have almost no complains about it. The card is well built, comes with a high power limit (280W @ 112%), the windforce 3x works great, temps are always below 70 even with the card overclocked past it's factory overclock. I could easily bring it to 1607mhz stable as a rock with the default 1262V and 280W. You don't even have to fiddle with custom BIOS if you don't want to.
> 
> My only complain about it is that it comes with Hynix memory, and those are terrible overclockers. I can't get them past 7400.
> 
> So, if you have any card avaiable that has the same quality build and positive points I mentioned above but with Samsung memory, you'll probably get more out of it. Otherwise, the G1 is solid.


Thanks for the input. Right now I am thinking Gigabyte G1 or MSI G4. I am also interested to see what EVGA is doing with the new FTW+ if it is available by the time Newegg receives my cards and processes my store credit.


----------



## OdinValk

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jlhawn*
> 
> that is still good though as mine will go to 1605mhz but it's not very stable, but at 1574mhz it is stable.
> so your 1566 is stable yes?


The gpu is stable at 1566... But I can't get stable mem

I guess it's true about hynix... They are a b!&+h to oc


----------



## LARGE FARVA

make sure the clocks match exactly and they wont undervolt. i had the same problem


----------



## OdinValk

It's not undervolting... The screen either goes light blue or black.. And I get a driver crash an recovery

Oh and lol at the 50 shades of evga 970s .... Every week it seems they make a new card to fix the broke stuff in the last


----------



## RedWabbit

Yeah Vrel and Vop. I guess I'll mod the bios and see if I can get more out of it. 1600 would be awesome
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *zorphon*
> 
> Easiest and safest (relatively speaking) thing to do would be extract your stock BIOS, and following the plethora of threads on the subject (on mobile so can't link them at the moment, one is in the driver's section of NVIDIA graphics cards), modify it to increase voltage, and flash using NVFlash to your card. Make sure to keep a backup of the stock one. You could raise your voltage with that method. However, I believe there is still a hard cap even through BIOS editing on these cards in terms of voltage. I forgot what the number is though. I could be wrong about that last statement.
> Open GPU-Z and look at the Sensors tab --> PerfCap Reason. While maxing out card (read: in a bench or game), watch the PerfCap Reason bar and mouse-over what is causing your cap. It might not even be voltage, you might be hitting the power limit/TDP, which again is an easy fix in BIOS editing. If it's the TDP, it will show green for PerfCap Reason, if it's voltage there's two different entries that are two different colors, I can't remember the colors off the top of my head. But like I said, you can mouse-over to see while it's maxed out.


I guess Im lucky my memory goes to 8164


----------



## Xoriam

So, I decided to test something out.
So many people were complaining about ACU performing horribly, even at 1080.

And alot of other people saying gaming at 4k is practically impossible with a single GPU.

So I decided to make a single GPU GTX 970 test recording of Assassin's Creed Unity at 4k resolution.
All I've done is turned off AA because it's completely useless at 4k, and changed Ambient Occlussion to SSAO from HBAO.
The result was extremely better than what I had expected...


----------



## juniordnz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Xoriam*
> 
> So, I decided to test something out.
> So many people were complaining about ACU performing horribly, even at 1080.
> 
> And alot of other people saying gaming at 4k is practically impossible with a single GPU.
> 
> So I decided to make a single GPU GTX 970 test recording of Assassin's Creed Unity at 4k resolution.
> All I've done is turned off AA because it's completely useless at 4k, and changed Ambient Occlussion to SSAO from HBAO.
> The result was extremely better than what I had expected...]


It seems pretty fluid. I'll definitely try that later.

What really improved my ACU performance was cutting the internet. Game was very "stuttery" before, just block it on firewall, BOOM, it's fluid.

Don't ask me why, because I don't know and it doesn't make any sense. It just works.


----------



## KenjiS

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *juniordnz*
> 
> I can't vote in favor or contrary to SLi because I never had a SLi system (will be running 2x 970 soon). But I don't buy that overkill thing. I have been playing these new games (FC4, RYSE, AC:U) and I can't max out those in 1080p with a FPS that I feel confortable with (Imagine you with a 1440p screen). Obviously, they still look tremendously beautiful with ALMOST everything maxed out, but that talk that "one 970 is everything you need to max out everything today" is nonsense.


I've been doing ok, I think because i can lower AA in most titles (Which is very demanding) because the higher res screen makes things look smoother to begin with.

but that said SLI would give that little extra push to manage a solid 60 in everything out there. and give me headroom should i decide to go to a 21:9 or a 144hz GSYNC screen.


----------



## AngryGoldfish

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *KenjiS*
> 
> I really like my MSI Gaming 4G one.. I'm getting a pretty solid/stable 1504 on it OCd at 66 degrees. And silent the entire while. Idle? 35 degrees (Which is roughly the ambient temp in my room so...) and the fans are shut off...
> 
> ----
> 
> Side note, Is going to a 970 SLI rig a good/bad idea for a 1440p setup? Would i be better off sticking with a single? I've been down the SLI route before and wasnt thrilled with it...but it was more to do with everything -demanding- 4gb of VRAM all of a sudden that it didnt work out. Now that thats not an issue I was just thinking of pushing my rig up a bit....


For 1440p, a single 970 is fine, but it's not ideal. A 980 is about right, or two 970's.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Xoriam*
> 
> So, I decided to test something out.
> So many people were complaining about ACU performing horribly, even at 1080.
> 
> And alot of other people saying gaming at 4k is practically impossible with a single GPU.
> 
> So I decided to make a single GPU GTX 970 test recording of Assassin's Creed Unity at 4k resolution.
> All I've done is turned off AA because it's completely useless at 4k, and changed Ambient Occlussion to SSAO from HBAO.
> The result was extremely better than what I had expected...


There is a massive difference between impossibility and 60 FPS.







It's 60 FPS on any game at Ultra settings that people claim cannot be met on a single GPU.


----------



## shilka

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *KenjiS*
> 
> I've been doing ok, I think because i can lower AA in most titles (Which is very demanding) because the higher res screen makes things look smoother to begin with.
> 
> but that said SLI would give that little extra push to manage a solid 60 in everything out there. and give me headroom should i decide to go to a 21:9 or a 144hz GSYNC screen.


If you are curious about how fast GTX 970 is in SLI feel free to look at my review.
http://www.overclock.net/t/1530534/gigabyte-gtx-970-g1-gaming-review-with-benchmarks#post_23281822


----------



## juniordnz

2way 970 SLi kicks a single 980 a%$ big time. Theres no way we can compare.


----------



## GoldenTiger

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *juniordnz*
> 
> 2way 970 SLi kicks a single 980 a%$ big time. Theres no way we can compare.


A single oc'd gtx 970 is about 10% slower than a single oc'd gtx 980 at identical clock speeds. The 980 is really the "who cares about money?" route







.


----------



## KenjiS

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *AngryGoldfish*
> 
> For 1440p, a single 970 is fine, but it's not ideal. A 980 is about right, or two 970's.


Hehe, I already have an love my 970 so I wouldnt go and blow the money to get a 980.. I think a second 970 makes more logical sense..

I still have my pair of 770s to sell come to think of it.. Really need to take those pictures (They would easily pay the cost of a second 970)


----------



## juniordnz

Comparing 1x 980 to 2x 970 is unfair.

980 performance increase is not that high over 970. Two 970 in SLi certainly kick one 980 a$$.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *GoldenTiger*
> 
> A single oc'd gtx 970 is about 10% slower than a single oc'd gtx 980 at identical clock speeds. The 980 is really the "who cares about money?" route
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> .


Kinda like the iPhone of the graphics card. (grabs popcorn)


----------



## GoldenTiger

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *juniordnz*
> 
> Comparing 1x 980 to 2x 970 is unfair.
> 
> 980 performance increase is not that high over 970. Two 970 in SLi certainly kick one 980 a$$.
> Kinda like the iPhone of the graphics card. (grabs popcorn)


Heh, I was prepared to drop up to $600 each card for two cards (~$1200) when the Maxwell 2.0 cards were to launch... but when launch day rolled around and it was $325ish vs $550ish for around a 10% performance difference oc-to-oc and them both oc'ing about the same clock-wise... well, I couldn't persuade myself to go 980 SLI instead of 970 SLI







. ~70% more cost for ~10% more performance just didn't add up for me







.


----------



## KenjiS

I think 980s are necessary for 4k... But for 1440p, the 970 or 970 SLI is great


----------



## RedWabbit

gpuz says it cant save the bios. am I missing something here? trying to grab it from a asus gtx970 strix

http://gyazo.com/4228ff60d5f394fccdb11a44c25582de


----------



## GoldenTiger

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *KenjiS*
> 
> I think 980s are necessary for 4k... But for 1440p, the 970 or 970 SLI is great


I run 4k, have since May 2014. The performance difference is just too small to be worth the extra outlay for 980's from my 970's, in my opinion, particularly when the 970 SLI setup is handling it quite nicely already







.


----------



## juniordnz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *RedWabbit*
> 
> gpuz says it cant save the bios. am I missing something here? trying to grab it from a asus gtx970 strix
> 
> http://gyazo.com/4228ff60d5f394fccdb11a44c25582de


You can use nvflash save command to extract and save your BIOS. I believe it's "--save" without the quotes.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *GoldenTiger*
> 
> I run 4k, have since May 2014. The performance difference is just too small to be worth the extra outlay for 980's from my 970's, in my opinion, particularly when the 970 SLI setup is handling it quite nicely already
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> .


Tried 4K on ACU here. It really improves the graphics, textures look amazing. But the sacrifice in FPS for it is a no go for me. Maybe when the second gtx baby arrives


----------



## Xoriam

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *juniordnz*
> 
> You can use nvflash save command to extract and save your BIOS. I believe it's "--save" without the quotes.
> Tried 4K on ACU here. It really improves the graphics, textures look amazing. But the sacrifice in FPS for it is a no go for me. Maybe when the second gtx baby arrives


What fps were you getting at 4k in ACU, in that video I posted earlier, I was getting 45fps avg.
thats a single GTX 970 ****

I get well over 60 with SLI, more like 80ish.
Maybe even more, I'll test it in the next couple of days.


----------



## OdinValk

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *juniordnz*
> 
> Comparing 1x 980 to 2x 970 is unfair.
> 
> 980 performance increase is not that high over 970. Two 970 in SLi certainly kick one 980 a$$.
> Kinda like the iPhone of the graphics card. (grabs popcorn)


I'm sorry and I Know you're asking for this.... But iPhones are total garbage.... My HTC one M8 blows it outta the water


----------



## juniordnz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Xoriam*
> 
> What fps were you getting at 4k in ACU, in that video I posted earlier, I was getting 45fps avg.
> thats a single GTX 970 ****
> 
> I get well over 60 with SLI, more like 80ish.
> Maybe even more, I'll test it in the next couple of days.


Pretty much the same, 43-46...Yours is a G1 Gaming also isn't it? Anything below 60 to me is unacceptable, I'd rather sacrifice the beauty for fluidity.

Now, 80fps in that hell of a game in 4K is amazing! Can't wait to put my hands in another 970








Quote:


> Originally Posted by *OdinValk*
> 
> I'm sorry and I Know you're asking for this.... But iPhones are total garbage.... My HTC one M8 blows it outta the water


My point wasn't very clear I guess, I'll rephrase it: *980s* are the iPhones of graphics cards. I agree 100% with you.


----------



## Xoriam

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *juniordnz*
> 
> Pretty much the same, 43-46...Yours is a G1 Gaming also isn't it? Anything below 60 to me is unacceptable, I'd rather sacrifice the beauty for fluidity.
> 
> Now, 80fps in that hell of a game in 4K is amazing! Can't wait to put my hands in another 970


Yeah I've got the Gigabyte GTX 970 G1 Gaming, Rev 1.1 probably the same as you.
in that video I was running 1519 core, 1850 memory. with undervolt on bios.

That major thing thats nice about higher resolutions like 1440p and 4k is not needing AA.
At the moment I have 2 screens, a 1080 one, and a 4k one. both 40"
When I'm playing on my 1080 screen I use a single gtx 970
When running ACU, I just DSR to 1440p, mess with smoothness / turn off AA and play with a nice 70fps+
(turning on adaptive vsync ofc to keep them capped at my refresh rate 60)

Have you tried messing around with physics settings in the NVCP? depending on your setup you can gain some FPS, or lose some by moving them to the cpu or off the cpu to the GPU.
It really doesn't look like you need to mess with it though, your results are practically spot on with what I saw.


----------



## jjsoviet

I just saw the 970 100ME, I want that backplate so badly


----------



## Hequaqua

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jjsoviet*
> 
> I just saw the 970 100ME, I want that backplate so badly


Yea, I would like to have one too. Kinda sucks that the Golden and the 100ME have them, but still can't buy one for us regular owners.


----------



## juniordnz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Xoriam*
> 
> Yeah I've got the Gigabyte GTX 970 G1 Gaming, Rev 1.1 probably the same as you.
> in that video I was running 1519 core, 1850 memory. with undervolt on bios.
> 
> That major thing thats nice about higher resolutions like 1440p and 4k is not needing AA.
> At the moment I have 2 screens, a 1080 one, and a 4k one. both 40"
> When I'm playing on my 1080 screen I use a single gtx 970
> When running ACU, I just DSR to 1440p, mess with smoothness / turn off AA and play with a nice 70fps+
> (turning on adaptive vsync ofc to keep them capped at my refresh rate 60)
> 
> Have you tried messing around with physics settings in the NVCP? depending on your setup you can gain some FPS, or lose some by moving them to the cpu or off the cpu to the GPU.
> It really doesn't look like you need to mess with it though, your results are practically spot on with what I saw.


Yes, I use 4k DSR in less demanding games like FIFA15 and it's awesome. Turning AA off compensates a good part of the FPS loss. But I'm having a few problems when I ALT+TAB games and come back to them. When I come back is like if the 4K configuration is lost and the game is back @ 1080p. My system is not @ 4K, only the games, maybe that's the cause?

Also, when using adaptive vsync, do you disable vsync in the game? Tried that and it seems the adaptive vsync wasan't working at all.

I've tried moving physics to the CPU in NVCP but saw no change in scores at firestrike. Moving it to the GPU was not tested yet. What do you recommend? Since we have the same card.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jjsoviet*
> 
> I just saw the 970 100ME, I want that backplate so badly


Boy, that's one beautiful backplate there. But in the whole picture, I still find the G1 better looking


----------



## Xoriam

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *juniordnz*
> 
> Yes, I use 4k DSR in less demanding games like FIFA15 and it's awesome. Turning AA off compensates a good part of the FPS loss. But I'm having a few problems when I ALT+TAB games and come back to them. When I come back is like if the 4K configuration is lost and the game is back @ 1080p. My system is not @ 4K, only the games, maybe that's the cause?
> 
> I've tried moving physics to the CPU in NVCP but saw no change in scores at firestrike. Moving it to the GPU was not tested yet. What do you recommend? Since we have the same card.
> Boy, that's one beautiful backplate there. But in the whole picture, I still find the G1 better looking


you're sure it's reverting? and not just taking a moment to go from desktop to the game since they are running at diffrent resolutions?
I know when I alt tab it takes a second for it to go from 1080 to 1440, but I never notice the quality changing in the game.

Yeah I don't really reccomend you to mess with the physics thing, just leave it on auto it doesnt look like you're having any issues.
Firestrike specificly does physics on the CPU so thats why you notice no change at all.

I don't really know what advice you're looking for since it seems like everything is working good for you.
You said you're going to be SLI G1 soon?
You'll love it








Just make sure you have fans on the side of the case feeding them air, and enough exhaust going on, or they will heat up pretty quick.


----------



## Xoriam

Maybe I can get some help/suggestions from you guys since I didn't get any help in the thread I opened.

Bitdefender keeps crashing when I'm gaming and ALT tab or close the game.
I've done fresh install of Bitdefender and even format of the PC.
It's just not liking my configuration.
SO I want to change Antivirus.

Before bitdefender I was using AVG and Windows Defender.
What do you guys reccomend for free solutions?
I want something really lightweight, which is disapointing about bitdefender since it was so damn light...


----------



## jlhawn

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *OdinValk*
> 
> The gpu is stable at 1566... But I can't get stable mem
> 
> I guess it's true about hynix... They are a b!&+h to oc


thats what i have heard, mine has samsung


----------



## jjsoviet

How do you know if it's a Hynix or Samsung?


----------



## OdinValk

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jjsoviet*
> 
> How do you know if it's a Hynix or Samsung?


Look at the side of your card that's facing up.... The bigger black squares are your memory... Will have their manufacturer name... You can also use nvidia inspector


----------



## Xoriam

It also says right in gpuz next to memory


----------



## OdinValk

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Xoriam*
> 
> Maybe I can get some help/suggestions from you guys since I didn't get any help in the thread I opened.
> 
> Bitdefender keeps crashing when I'm gaming and ALT tab or close the game.
> I've done fresh install of Bitdefender and even format of the PC.
> It's just not liking my configuration.
> SO I want to change Antivirus.
> 
> Before bitdefender I was using AVG and Windows Defender.
> What do you guys reccomend for free solutions?
> I want something really lightweight, which is disapointing about bitdefender since it was so damn light...


If you have Windows 7 use Microsoft security essentials... I use MSE and malware bytes


----------



## jlhawn

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Xoriam*
> 
> Maybe I can get some help/suggestions from you guys since I didn't get any help in the thread I opened.
> 
> Bitdefender keeps crashing when I'm gaming and ALT tab or close the game.
> I've done fresh install of Bitdefender and even format of the PC.
> It's just not liking my configuration.
> SO I want to change Antivirus.
> 
> Before bitdefender I was using AVG and Windows Defender.
> What do you guys reccomend for free solutions?
> I want something really lightweight, which is disapointing about bitdefender since it was so damn light...


is bitdenfender set on auto pilot mode? if so try setting it yourself to gaming mode, if it still crashes try standard mode.


----------



## Xoriam

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *OdinValk*
> 
> If you have Windows 7 use Microsoft security essentials... I use MSE and malware bytes


I'm on windows 8.1 64 bit, I was using windows defender and it was working great for a while. But earlier in 2014 there was a big thing about how it was comprimized again, and it starts robbing resources and running when you don't want to etc etc etc.


----------



## jjsoviet

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Xoriam*
> 
> It also says right in gpuz next to memory


Oh cool, both of my cards are Samsung.


----------



## Xoriam

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jlhawn*
> 
> is bitdenfender set on auto pilot mode? if so try setting it yourself to gaming mode, if it still crashes try standard mode.


I was using the free version, not plus


----------



## jlhawn

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Xoriam*
> 
> I was using the free version, not plus


oh okay, I never used the free version.
don't know then why it's crashing on you. very odd.


----------



## Xoriam

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jlhawn*
> 
> oh okay, I never used the free version.
> don't know then why it's crashing on you. very odd.


I'll give it 1 more try, if it crashes again I'll probably go back to AVG.

I remember there was a specific reason I stopped using AVG, can't remember now....


----------



## cyph3rz

This is a black and white shroud themed GTX 970 but no backplate and with a smaller cooling unit. It's supposedly going to be released around the end of this month.



Link to page: http://wccftech.com/msi-reveals-nvidia-geforce-gtx-970-gaming-100me-features-green-twinfrozr-cooler/


----------



## juniordnz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jjsoviet*
> 
> Oh cool, both of my cards are Samsung.


Lucky you! Memory is whats holding me back from my 14000 firestrike score








Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Xoriam*
> 
> you're sure it's reverting? and not just taking a moment to go from desktop to the game since they are running at diffrent resolutions?
> I know when I alt tab it takes a second for it to go from 1080 to 1440, but I never notice the quality changing in the game.


Yeah, the game returns completely different, even the colors seems different, textures are not the same, the game is all aliased. (Since I disable AA when using 4K my guess is its returning to 1080P, therefore I see the aliasing).

Nothing major though. Another thing I like about DSR is that it helped me solve some Util PerfCap I was having in less demanding games like FIFA15 and CS:GO. In both games I would frequently hit Util PerfCap during the game and the clocks would go down to 1300. That cause microstuttering. Now with 4K the games run always at 1607mhz with no perfcap (since its more demanding, the card won't cap the clocks).
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Xoriam*
> 
> I don't really know what advice you're looking for since it seems like everything is working good for you.
> You said you're going to be SLI G1 soon?
> You'll love it
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Just make sure you have fans on the side of the case feeding them air, and enough exhaust going on, or they will heat up pretty quick.


Yeah, in 2 months give or take. Can't wait for it.
It will be a nice heat sandwich lol With my motherboard design I'll have little more than 1cm gap between both cards. I already have two 140mm side fans and two more in the front blowing air directly over them, and when the other 970 arrives I'm thinking abouy opening the remaining PCI slot covers to allow cold ai to be sucked from the back of the case (since the cooler sucks from the bottom and exhaust sideways).

Did you had any issues with temperature when you went SLi?


----------



## TahoeDust

I went with Gigabyte G1s to replace my EVGA SSCs. Hopefully they will here Wednesday. I am interested to see how the perform compared to the EVGAs. I have some good benchmarks to compare them to.


----------



## RedWabbit

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *juniordnz*
> 
> Lucky you! Memory is whats holding me back from my 14000 firestrike score


link to your firestrike score? is this sli or single?


----------



## Xoriam

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *juniordnz*
> 
> Lucky you! Memory is whats holding me back from my 14000 firestrike score
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Yeah, the game returns completely different, even the colors seems different, textures are not the same, the game is all aliased. (Since I disable AA when using 4K my guess is its returning to 1080P, therefore I see the aliasing).
> 
> Nothing major though. Another thing I like about DSR is that it helped me solve some Util PerfCap I was having in less demanding games like FIFA15 and CS:GO. In both games I would frequently hit Util PerfCap during the game and the clocks would go down to 1300. That cause microstuttering. Now with 4K the games run always at 1607mhz with no perfcap (since its more demanding, the card won't cap the clocks).
> Yeah, in 2 months give or take. Can't wait for it.
> It will be a nice heat sandwich lol With my motherboard design I'll have little more than 1cm gap between both cards. I already have two 140mm side fans and two more in the front blowing air directly over them, and when the other 970 arrives I'm thinking abouy opening the remaining PCI slot covers to allow cold ai to be sucked from the back of the case (since the cooler sucks from the bottom and exhaust sideways).
> 
> Did you had any issues with temperature when you went SLi?


I'm pretty much in your same situation when it comes to spacing, I might have alittle bit more than 1cm between mine though. but they are pretty tight.

you can see from the picture of the same motherboard i own.



I haven't been able to do any benching with the SLI or any real testing yet, I had to put the 2nd one in another PC and it's going to be there for about another week.
So I have no idea on the temps yet.


----------



## jlhawn

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Xoriam*
> 
> I'll give it 1 more try, if it crashes again I'll probably go back to AVG.
> 
> I remember there was a specific reason I stopped using AVG, can't remember now....


I have had bitdefender on all of home systems and never a problem, odd that the free 30 day demo would do this.
but after my 1 year is up I am going with Kaspersky. I also run the paid version of Malwarbytes


----------



## GrimDoctor

Any thoughts on this:

My highest total FS score: http://www.3dmark.com/fs/3574115
T: 10768 G: 12416 P: 12382 C: 4916

Today: http://www.3dmark.com/fs/3781906

Yesterday: http://www.3dmark.com/fs/3780914

2 weeks ago, almost 14k: http://www.3dmark.com/fs/3632894 but lower total score.

All the same driver but now my Graphics scores are getting much higher, close to 14k.


----------



## UZ7

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *cyph3rz*
> 
> This is a black and white shroud themed GTX 970 but no backplate and with a smaller cooling unit. It's supposedly going to be released around the end of this month.
> 
> 
> 
> Link to page: http://wccftech.com/msi-reveals-nvidia-geforce-gtx-970-gaming-100me-features-green-twinfrozr-cooler/


Pretty much a black and white version of the 970 armor, it may just replace it.


----------



## juniordnz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *GrimDoctor*
> 
> Any thoughts on this:
> 
> My highest total FS score: http://www.3dmark.com/fs/3574115
> T: 10768 G: 12416 P: 12382 C: 4916
> 
> Today: http://www.3dmark.com/fs/3781906
> 
> Yesterday: http://www.3dmark.com/fs/3780914
> 
> 2 weeks ago, almost 14k: http://www.3dmark.com/fs/3632894 but lower total score.
> 
> All the same driver but now my Graphics scores are getting much higher, close to 14k.


How's your card set? I get 13600 from my G1 @ 1607core 7400memory http://www.3dmark.com/fs/3743028

Only way to break 14000 I guess would be overclocking the memory to something near 8000, but with those crappy hynix that's impossible.


----------



## GrimDoctor

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *juniordnz*
> 
> How's your card set? I get 13600 from my G1 @ 1607core 7400memory http://www.3dmark.com/fs/3743028
> 
> Only way to break 14000 I guess would be overclocking the memory to something near 8000, but with those crappy hynix that's impossible.


I've got the Strix with Samsung.
1580/8000 right now.
Some of those clocks where 1573/8300.
It's kinda strange at the moment, with the extra 7MHz on the clock I cant hold that 8300 memory clock, it crashes.
I guess it's a balance thing that could only be tweaked if I decide to mod the bios?


----------



## UZ7

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *juniordnz*
> 
> How's your card set? I get 13600 from my G1 @ 1607core 7400memory http://www.3dmark.com/fs/3743028
> 
> Only way to break 14000 I guess would be overclocking the memory to something near 8000, but with those crappy hynix that's impossible.


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *GrimDoctor*
> 
> I've got the Strix with Samsung.
> 1580/8000 right now.
> Some of those clocks where 1573/8300.
> It's kinda strange at the moment, with the extra 7MHz on the clock I cant hold that 8300 memory clock, it crashes.
> I guess it's a balance thing that could only be tweaked if I decide to mod the bios?


lol tell me bout it, I gave up on mine but will come back to it later...

http://www.3dmark.com/fs/3600137


----------



## juniordnz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Xoriam*
> 
> I'm pretty much in your same situation when it comes to spacing, I might have alittle bit more than 1cm between mine though. but they are pretty tight.
> 
> you can see from the picture of the same motherboard i own.
> 
> I haven't been able to do any benching with the SLI or any real testing yet, I had to put the 2nd one in another PC and it's going to be there for about another week.
> So I have no idea on the temps yet.


I think you might actually have less space than me once you plug the cards there. Lot's of air on it and we're cool (pun intended)








Quote:


> Originally Posted by *GrimDoctor*
> 
> I've got the Strix with Samsung.
> 1580/8000 right now.
> Some of those clocks where 1573/8300.
> It's kinda strange at the moment, with the extra 7MHz on the clock I cant hold that 8300 memory clock, it crashes.
> I guess it's a balance thing that could only be tweaked if I decide to mod the bios?


It's possible that you hit the maximum your current voltage and power limit can handle. So any small increase is making it unstable. Just make sure to use the setup that represents more bang for your buck, in that case 300mhz memory will have a much greater impact than 7mhz clock. Clock is king, but not that much









I also found out after almost 50 flashes that these cards benefit more from added power limit than voltage.


----------



## jlhawn

this is being posted by some guy on the nvidia 900 series forums about vrm chips, opinions welcome.
he even linked the OCN Official GTX 970 owners club as proof.


----------



## GrimDoctor

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jlhawn*
> 
> this is being posted by some guy on the nvidia 900 series forums about vrm chips, opinions welcome.


----------



## Xoriam

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jlhawn*
> 
> this is being posted by some guy on the nvidia 900 series forums about vrm chips, opinions welcome.


This was true in the past hynix was the perfered module.
But since Samsung has stepped it up big time in the passed couple of years in memory production quality. Things have shifted.
Thats my opinion atleast.
Almost every card I've been messing around recently that has hynix has a way lower overclocking overhead on them compared to the samsung counter parts.

However if we actually had control over the voltage for the memory, we might actually be able to overclock the Hynix better than the samsung, since samsung tend to be lower voltage memory modules.
and this is exactly why I'm guessing that the samsung modules are outperforming the hynix.


----------



## jlhawn

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Xoriam*
> 
> This was true in the past hynix was the perfered module.
> But since Samsung has stepped it up big time in the passed couple of years in memory production quality. Things have shifted.
> Thats my opinion atleast.
> Almost every card I've been messing around recently that has hynix has a way lower overclocking overhead on them compared to the samsung counter parts.
> 
> However if we actually had control over the voltage for the memory, we might actually be able to overclock the Hynix better than the samsung, since samsung tend to be lower voltage memory modules.
> and this is exactly why I'm guessing that the samsung modules are outperforming the hynix.


yeah I wasn't sure as I know nothing about memory chips on gpu's but I remember some on here posting that Hynix was not very good this time around, my gpu has Samsung. my computer has Avant brand memory sticks which is a company in Texas, they manufacture for others such as Kingston and some of the Samsung memory here in the U.S. I have it in my system as my wife is a computer parts buyer for a large company and some of the company reps will either give me stuff at cost or in the case of my 24 gigs of Avant memory it was free.


----------



## TopicClocker

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jlhawn*
> 
> this is being posted by some guy on the nvidia 900 series forums about vrm chips, opinions welcome.
> he even linked the OCN Official GTX 970 owners club as proof.


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Xoriam*
> 
> This was true in the past hynix was the perfered module.
> But since Samsung has stepped it up big time in the passed couple of years in memory production quality. Things have shifted.
> Thats my opinion atleast.
> Almost every card I've been messing around recently that has hynix has a way lower overclocking overhead on them compared to the samsung counter parts.
> 
> However if we actually had control over the voltage for the memory, we might actually be able to overclock the Hynix better than the samsung, since samsung tend to be lower voltage memory modules.
> and this is exactly why I'm guessing that the samsung modules are outperforming the hynix.


On the R9 280/280X the Hynix chips were the best overclockers, I'm not sure about the R9 290/290X though.


----------



## VulgarDisplay88

My step up has finally gone to stage 3 so I should get the new card soon. I'll post a comparison between the two cards if people want them. FTW vs SSC.


----------



## Mandeep Singh

hi,
i did Unigen Engin on my Asus Strix Gtx 970 and i5 2310
is that normal? or too slow?
is my CPU struggling?


----------



## melodystyle2003

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mandeep Singh*
> 
> hi,
> i did Unigen Engin on my Asus Strix Gtx 970 and i5 2310
> is that normal? or too slow?
> is my CPU struggling?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


Stock clocks i can guess without tweaking the driver for max performance. Score is ok, cpu is not struggled with this test. Gtx 970's are not the top performers on this test.


----------



## GoldenTiger

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *juniordnz*
> 
> Pretty much the same, 43-46...Yours is a G1 Gaming also isn't it? Anything below 60 to me is unacceptable, I'd rather sacrifice the beauty for fluidity.
> 
> Now, 80fps in that hell of a game in 4K is amazing! Can't wait to put my hands in another 970
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> My point wasn't very clear I guess, I'll rephrase it: *980s* are the iPhones of graphics cards. I agree 100% with you.


I run 2x MSI Gaming GTX 970 cards oc'd in SLI at native 4K resolution (Acer B326HK IPS 60hz 4k SST 32")... performance is ridiculously good with the "beauty" still enabled







. That's what I was talking about before







.


----------



## GoldenTiger

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jlhawn*
> 
> this is being posted by some guy on the nvidia 900 series forums about vrm chips, opinions welcome.
> he even linked the OCN Official GTX 970 owners club as proof.


Bwahahahahahahahah, please link the thread, I need to make a post in there







.


----------



## battleaxe

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jjsoviet*
> 
> How do you know if it's a Hynix or Samsung?


Open GPU-Z if you don't feel like looking at the physical card. GPU-Z shows it right there on the front screen.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TopicClocker*
> 
> On the R9 280/280X the Hynix chips were the best overclockers, I'm not sure about the R9 290/290X though.


I think there were only one or two card manufacturers to use Samsung RAM on the 290/290x. So overall it was just Elpida and Hynix. Hynix was the obvious choice here. I do recall those Samsung equipped cards doing pretty well, but I cannot remember which cards they came on. Fairly rare though were Samsung on the AMD last gen.


----------



## doza

all people that are getting around 13700 gpu score and are on 1570mhz+ are downclocking or they have serius instability on that clocks, jezz i get 13900 with 1530mhz so where does your extra 50mhz goes? throttling due to low vcore or power problems ?


gifs upload


----------



## xgunnas

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *VulgarDisplay88*
> 
> My step up has finally gone to stage 3 so I should get the new card soon. I'll post a comparison between the two cards if people want them. FTW vs SSC.


do you mean ftw+? or just ftw?
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mandeep Singh*
> 
> hi,
> i did Unigen Engin on my Asus Strix Gtx 970 and i5 2310
> is that normal? or too slow?
> is my CPU struggling?


prolly issues with cpu performance, and it's supposed to be ran on extreme with ~1500 score

but remember heaven's just a benchmark, as long as you are happy with your gaming results.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *GoldenTiger*
> 
> I run 2x MSI Gaming GTX 970 cards oc'd in SLI at native 4K resolution (Acer B326HK IPS 60hz 4k SST 32")... performance is ridiculously good with the "beauty" still enabled
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> . That's what I was talking about before
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> .


are you actually getting 50-60fps on 4k? i'm still trying to decide between a 27inch 4k screen 60hz or waiting on an ips color monitor that does 1080p 120hz 23~inch


----------



## jlhawn

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *GoldenTiger*
> 
> Bwahahahahahahahah, please link the thread, I need to make a post in there
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> .


post #6

https://forums.geforce.com/default/topic/803518/geforce-900-series/gtx-970-3-5gb-vram-issue/


----------



## AngryGoldfish

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *KenjiS*
> 
> Hehe, I already have an love my 970 so I wouldnt go and blow the money to get a 980.. I think a second 970 makes more logical sense..
> 
> I still have my pair of 770s to sell come to think of it.. Really need to take those pictures (They would easily pay the cost of a second 970)


Well, if you already have a 970...







I would definitely get a second 970 if you're coming from a 770 SLI setup, which is more powerful (minus the VRAM limitation) than a single 970.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *OdinValk*
> 
> I'm sorry and I Know you're asking for this.... But iPhones are total garbage.... My HTC one M8 blows it outta the water


I skipped the m8. The difference between it and my m7 was just not worth it. The m9 or whatever it is going to be called will probably be my next upgrade. The m7 is starting to lag, but I think that's partly because the operating system is getting a little bogged down. Might improve with Lollipop once it arrives.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Xoriam*
> 
> Maybe I can get some help/suggestions from you guys since I didn't get any help in the thread I opened.
> 
> Bitdefender keeps crashing when I'm gaming and ALT tab or close the game.
> I've done fresh install of Bitdefender and even format of the PC.
> It's just not liking my configuration.
> SO I want to change Antivirus.
> 
> Before bitdefender I was using AVG and Windows Defender.
> What do you guys reccomend for free solutions?
> I want something really lightweight, which is disapointing about bitdefender since it was so damn light...


Although it can be a little intrusive, I use Avast. Once you get it set up it stays out of the way and is fast. That with Malware Bytes.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *cyph3rz*
> 
> This is a black and white shroud themed GTX 970 but no backplate and with a smaller cooling unit. It's supposedly going to be released around the end of this month.
> 
> 
> 
> Link to page: http://wccftech.com/msi-reveals-nvidia-geforce-gtx-970-gaming-100me-features-green-twinfrozr-cooler/


Love the look of that.


----------



## VulgarDisplay88

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *xgunnas*
> 
> do you mean ftw+? or just ftw?


The old FTW VS the new SSC.


----------



## DirtySocks

I'm seeing strange things about my new MSI 970. The idle temp on older msi 970gtx used to be 28°C this one is 60°C. Giant difference between the two.........
Another thing is that my card idles at 1309mhz.







. I have not even OCed it.
Me thinks that temp is fine as the card is running at 1309 mhz.

Could a driver 347.09 cause this?


----------



## zorphon

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *battleaxe*
> 
> Open GPU-Z if you don't feel like looking at the physical card. GPU-Z shows it right there on the front screen.
> I think there were only one or two card manufacturers to use Samsung RAM on the 290/290x. So overall it was just Elpida and Hynix. Hynix was the obvious choice here. I do recall those Samsung equipped cards doing pretty well, but I cannot remember which cards they came on. Fairly rare though were Samsung on the AMD last gen.


While this is true most of the time, I'd like to note, mine doesn't say the manufacturer in GPU-Z at all. Purely says GDDR5 for the entire memory field in the application.

However, Nvidia Inspector does show me the brand as Hynix (unfortunately). If anybody else has the same problem trying to figure out their memory and it doesn't tell them in GPU-Z, inspector should work.


----------



## melodystyle2003

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DirtySocks*
> 
> I'm seeing strange things about my new MSI 970. The idle temp on older msi 970gtx used to be 28°C this one is 60°C. Giant difference between the two.........
> Another thing is that my card idles at 1309mhz.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> . I have not even OCed it.
> Me thinks that temp is fine as the card is running at 1309 mhz.
> 
> Could a driver 347.09 cause this?


Something triggers it to stay in 3d clocks mode. Unistall nvidia drivers with the DDU and reinstall them. I use the 347.09 without issues.


----------



## CODELESS

Hi there guys,
i have a gigabyte GTX 970 G1 card,
im not to sure when i got it at 1st if it downclocked itself on idle.
im on my desktop with nothing graphics intensive and its core clock is at a constant 1177 Mhz

i have seen it downclock before but its not anymore.
can anyone suggest why and how to resolve this issue


----------



## juniordnz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *CODELESS*
> 
> Hi there guys,
> i have a gigabyte GTX 970 G1 card,
> im not to sure when i got it at 1st if it downclocked itself on idle.
> im on my desktop with nothing graphics intensive and its core clock is at a constant 1177 Mhz
> 
> i have seen it downclock before but its not anymore.
> can anyone suggest why and how to resolve this issue


It should downclock and voltage be around 750-800 on idle. Are you sure there are no applications that demand even a little of the card? Also, did you overclocked your card via BIOS modification?


----------



## Xoriam

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *CODELESS*
> 
> Hi there guys,
> i have a gigabyte GTX 970 G1 card,
> im not to sure when i got it at 1st if it downclocked itself on idle.
> im on my desktop with nothing graphics intensive and its core clock is at a constant 1177 Mhz
> 
> i have seen it downclock before but its not anymore.
> can anyone suggest why and how to resolve this issue


Check to make sure your power options in NVCP are not set to perfer maximum power. otherwise it will remain at that speed.
Also if you have a game set to perfer maximum power, it will not downclock to the lowest settings if the game is alt tabbed and open.

So if you're not having issues with your games running on adaptive power settings, i reccomend you keep it on that if you want the card to fully downclock to 100mhz.

Also if you have more than 1 screen this usually disables the lower powersaving options.

If all else fails, try a fresh install of drivers.


----------



## hwoverclkd

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *GoldenTiger*
> 
> I run 2x MSI Gaming GTX 970 cards oc'd in SLI at native 4K resolution (Acer B326HK IPS 60hz 4k SST 32")... performance is ridiculously good with the "beauty" still enabled
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> . That's what I was talking about before
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> .


which reminds me one of linus videos quoted your review for that 4k monitor...assuming my memory still serves me right


----------



## DirtySocks

Installed 344.75 and all is good. Must be the new drivers in my case. It now idles at 45°C


----------



## CODELESS

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *acupalypse*
> 
> which reminds me one of linus videos quoted your review for that 4k monitor...assuming my memory still serves me right


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Xoriam*
> 
> Check to make sure your power options in NVCP are not set to perfer maximum power. otherwise it will remain at that speed.
> Also if you have a game set to perfer maximum power, it will not downclock to the lowest settings if the game is alt tabbed and open.
> .


Thanks bud, yeah, thats wht i set, max power . turned it off and it downclocks on idle.


----------



## romanlegion13th

Hi guys installed my 2 Asus 970s today
Whent in heaven got first bench of 39.1 in 1400p max settings was getting 42 with 780ti classy.. Why is this seems a bit stuttery as well
Valley got 57.3, 49 with 780ti
Rome 2 max 1440p 780ti 44 970 SLI 67.9
Played crysis 2 in 60fps (my monitor limit) for 5 min
Shadow of mordor 60fps max ultra settings
Just really bad on heaven so far
Down loading 3d mark
My case is a atx so cards are close together
My temps max has been 75 on valley is this to high it is winter now,.. Thinking of retuning n getting 1 980? What you guys think?


----------



## juniordnz

The 980 is only 10% above the 970 in performance (OCd card vs OCd card). So returning them and getting a single 980 would be a huge step back performance wise.

Your card is getting hot because you have 0 gap between them, how is the upper card supposed to get its cold air from? I understand that's how your mobo is set, and really there's is no way to do it in a different way there. Maybe try to put some side fans blowing cool air right onto them. Either that or go watercooled.

I don't see any other solution that may help temps, because you got a hot sandwich there.


----------



## AngryGoldfish

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *romanlegion13th*
> 
> Hi guys installed my 2 Asus 970s today
> Whent in heaven got first bench of 39.1 in 1400p max settings was getting 42 with 780ti classy.. Why is this seems a bit stuttery as well
> Valley got 57.3, 49 with 780ti
> Rome 2 max 1440p 780ti 44 970 SLI 67.9
> Played crysis 2 in 60fps (my monitor limit) for 5 min
> Shadow of mordor 60fps max ultra settings
> Just really bad on heaven so far
> Down loading 3d mark
> My case is a atx so cards are close together
> My temps max has been 75 on valley is this to high it is winter now,.. Thinking of retuning n getting 1 980? What you guys think?


I would not have upgraded from a 780ti Classified unless I needed the additional gigabyte of VRAM or was going SLI, which would not be ideal in your system in its current configuration. 780ti to a 980 is not a particularly big jump up. Whether it's worth it is entirely up to you.

1080p, I know, but...



It surprises me that the 970 surpasses the 780ti by such a large margin, even with the overclocks and the stock 780ti.

Compare that to Guru3D's 1440p review in Crysis 3. An overclocked Classy 780ti will not be very far behind a G1 980.

http://www.guru3d.com/articles_pages/gigabyte_geforce_gtx_980_g1_gaming_review,17.html

Also, MSI 980 4G:



eVGA Classified 780ti:



Classified 780ti beats MSI 980.

Unless you were going SLI 970/980/780ti/290/290x/780, I would not have recommended replacing the Classy 780ti. The extra gigabyte of RAM is of course very handy, so if that was your incentive then fair enough, but otherwise it was not necessary. And to be honest, 1GB extra isn't exactly a lot. I've seen some games draw even more than 4GB of VRAM at higher resolutions and higher AA settings.


----------



## romanlegion13th

I was just itching to upgrade and though the 970s with all the bench marks would help me a lot @ 1440p and the 1 gb of ram... It's a lot faster just the temps I think could be a problem
Got 2 noctuas 140mm 2000rpm fans in frount intake set to 70% max








I got a week to return my cards so mite just do that..
If I got the 980 I could over kick it very high or go back to 780ti
Just got 15416 on fire strike








What's a good test to test temps?

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## TahoeDust

When I am wanting to test temps I let Unigene Valley run for a while. It tends to simulate a gaming environment the best for me.


----------



## romanlegion13th

Is it worth paying for fire strike exstream? Or just use the free one

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## juniordnz

I meant some fan on the side blowing air directly over them, I guess that could help.

Firestrike Ultra is a very demanding benchmark good to test overclock stability, max temps. I bought 3d mark on steam on a daily sail for less than 5 bucks, keep an eye out, I think it's a great tool for enthusiasts.

I wouldn't get a 980 to run it single. Either stick with the 970s and find a way to cool them or stay with your 780ti which is a great card and wait at least until the new AMD series is revealed. 980s are just not "money wise".


----------



## AngryGoldfish

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *romanlegion13th*
> 
> I was just itching to upgrade and though the 970s with all the bench marks would help me a lot @ 1440p and the 1 gb of ram... It's a lot faster just the temps I think could be a problem
> Got 2 noctuas 140mm 2000rpm fans in frount intake set to 70% max
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I got a week to return my cards so mite just do that..
> If I got the 980 I could over kick it very high or go back to 780ti
> Just got 15416 on fire strike
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> What's a good test to test temps?
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


I getcha, man. I only had a 770 for 10 months before I upgraded to the 970, and the performance boost was not that huge considering I wasn't playing any massively intensive titles. My go-to's are Max Payne 3, CS:GO, Borderlands 2, Fallout 3, Skyrim, Bioshock, etc., and they just aren't as demanding as Far Cry, Crisis or Rome. However, I was itching to get in on the new cards, wanted to overclock them, and thought the DSR technology was fantastic. I don't regret it, but I'm certainly glad I didn't buy a 780 back when I purchased the 770.

Games are usually a good temperature gauge since you'll be playing them for an extended period of time. [email protected] is also a good one-for the same reasons. But as already mentioned, letting Valley or Heaven run for a few hours is a fine test for temps. Make sure you turn on a logging system so you'll be able to note where your temperatures spike. I use Afterburner.

You could overclock a 980 to excellent speeds and you'll have the fastest single GPU for gaming, but I would recommend keeping one 970 now (or reverting back to the 780ti if it's more convenient) and waiting for the 390X or 980ti. Then sell your current card, whatever it might be, and upgrade. The 980 is neither a beast like the 780ti was, but neither is good value like the 290 or 770 were.


----------



## GrimDoctor

I can't OC my memory above 8k on the latest driver but on 344.75 I can. This occurs on the core boost clock as well but not as dramatic. I think this could be to widen the gap between 970 and 980 seeing as they made the 970 "too good" for the price.

Do I sound crazy? Anyone else experience this?


----------



## juniordnz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *GrimDoctor*
> 
> I can't OC my memory above 8k on the latest driver but on 344.75 I can. This occurs on the core clock as well but not as dramatic. I think this could be to widen the gap between 970 and 980 seeing as they made the 970 "too good" for the price.
> 
> Do I sound crazy? Anyone else experience this?


What clock difference are you talking about? I'm too lazy to revert the drivers back only to test if the memory clocks can go higher on mine lol


----------



## GrimDoctor

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *juniordnz*
> 
> What clock difference are you talking about? I'm too lazy to revert the drivers back only to test if the memory clocks can go higher on mine lol


300MHz on memory and ~70GHz on boost clock


----------



## AngryGoldfish

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *GrimDoctor*
> 
> I can't OC my memory above 8k on the latest driver but on 344.75 I can. This occurs on the core boost clock as well but not as dramatic. I think this could be to widen the gap between 970 and 980 seeing as they made the 970 "too good" for the price.
> 
> Do I sound crazy? Anyone else experience this?


It could be a coincidence?


----------



## GrimDoctor

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *AngryGoldfish*
> 
> It could be a coincidence?


It could be. I've been benching a lot the last 6 weeks, maybe too much lol.
Just found it interesting and became curious I guess.


----------



## error-id10t

Yeah I've noticed this.

But I always keep my ram speed the same, so it's the core that can't cope. It's possible that if I lowered ram speed with the newer drivers then core would remain the same.


----------



## GrimDoctor

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *error-id10t*
> 
> Yeah I've noticed this.
> 
> But I always keep my ram speed the same, so it's the core that can't cope. It's possible that if I lowered ram speed with the newer drivers then core would remain the same.


Have you experienced slightly higher temps on the latest driver?
I've had it at idle and on load. The temps are ~3 for me, but that's enough to hit a heat cap on that driver for me.


----------



## SenseiGhostly

Was wondering what the max temp I should let my GPU get.
i5-4690k
a-data xpg v1.0 8gb
gigabyte ga-z97x soc
evga gtx 970 sc 4gb
corsair cs650m
corsair 230t orange

I just ran Skyrim with RealVision ENB and Whiterun Enhanced (a lot more plants than vanilla) and got from 80 to 98 degrees on the GPU.
Any recommendations?


----------



## xgunnas

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *GrimDoctor*
> 
> I can't OC my memory above 8k on the latest driver but on 344.75 I can. This occurs on the core boost clock as well but not as dramatic. I think this could be to widen the gap between 970 and 980 seeing as they made the 970 "too good" for the price.
> 
> Do I sound crazy? Anyone else experience this?


can confirm, memory clock is about 200 lower of 347.09, using 344.75 right now. Not sure they are trying to gimp the card on purpose with drivers, but 347.09's always been kinda wonky for me.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SenseiGhostly*
> 
> Was wondering what the max temp I should let my GPU get.
> i5-4690k
> a-data xpg v1.0 8gb
> gigabyte ga-z97x soc
> evga gtx 970 sc 4gb
> corsair cs650m
> corsair 230t orange
> 
> I just ran Skyrim with RealVision ENB and Whiterun Enhanced (a lot more plants than vanilla) and got from 80 to 98 degrees on the GPU.
> Any recommendations?


that's the hottest i've seen any 970 run in this thread, what does it idle at?


----------



## GrimDoctor

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *xgunnas*
> 
> can confirm, memory clock is about 200 lower of 347.09, using 344.75 right now. Not sure they are trying to gimp the card on purpose with drivers, but 347.09's always been kinda wonky for me.
> that's the hottest i've seen any 970 run in this thread, what does it idle at?


Hmm...maybe I'm not completely crazy lol


----------



## melodystyle2003

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SenseiGhostly*
> 
> Was wondering what the max temp I should let my GPU get.
> i5-4690k
> a-data xpg v1.0 8gb
> gigabyte ga-z97x soc
> evga gtx 970 sc 4gb
> corsair cs650m
> corsair 230t orange
> 
> I just ran Skyrim with RealVision ENB and Whiterun Enhanced (a lot more plants than vanilla) and got from 80 to 98 degrees on the GPU.
> Any recommendations?


Fans are running? Send email to evga they are the best on rma troubleshoot and process.


----------



## SenseiGhostly

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *xgunnas*
> 
> can confirm, memory clock is about 200 lower of 347.09, using 344.75 right now. Not sure they are trying to gimp the card on purpose with drivers, but 347.09's always been kinda wonky for me.
> that's the hottest i've seen any 970 run in this thread, what does it idle at?


I'm averaging with about 60 to 75 now without the whiterun enhancement mod. I usually idle the rest of my games at around 70 to 80


----------



## SenseiGhostly

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *melodystyle2003*
> 
> Fans are running? Send email to evga they are the best on rma troubleshoot and process.


Yes. I used MSI afterburner and set them to 100%. I could also see the fans on the GPU running.


----------



## OdinValk

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SenseiGhostly*
> 
> Yes. I used MSI afterburner and set them to 100%. I could also see the fans on the GPU running.


I had that card... Temps never got above like 70... The cooler on that thing is crazy... Try using precision X .. it seemsed to work better than AB with the evga card... I have the msi gaming now though


----------



## juniordnz

Take a look at your case airflow. It's the only thing other than a faulty vga that I can think of. It's always good to have something sending cool air right below the card (the cooler gets hot air from the bottom and exhaust it from the sides). A side fan would do the trick.

I have a G1 with 300W TDP and hit 75max in 4K resolutions that use the card up to its max. You shouldn't be getting 90s on your card.


----------



## cooperb21

Is the vram issue i heard about that bad?

http://www.overclock.net/t/1535502/gtx-970s-can-only-use-3-5gb-of-4gb-vram-issue

http://forums.guru3d.com/showthread.php?t=396064


__
https://www.reddit.com/r/2s2968/gtx970_memoryvram_allocation_bug/%5B/URL


----------



## juniordnz

First time I heard of that. But it might as well be true. My card never goes past 3500mb even on 4K.


----------



## GrimDoctor

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *cooperb21*
> 
> Is the vram issue i heard about that bad?
> 
> http://www.overclock.net/t/1535502/gtx-970s-can-only-use-3-5gb-of-4gb-vram-issue
> 
> http://forums.guru3d.com/showthread.php?t=396064
> 
> 
> __
> https://www.reddit.com/r/2s2968/gtx970_memoryvram_allocation_bug/%5B/URL


IMO there is more evidence against that than for it. Most people are testing older games that may not be programmed to make use of the full 4GB. Games like Shadow of Mordor are included in some of these tests and has been disproven immediately. I've done my own tests on newer games and also disproven this - FC4, ACU, LotF, DAI, hell even South Park SOT got passed 3.5!

Personally I don't think people spreading this stuff are telling us the full story with there testing. Every time a thread about this has been started on OCN it's been disproven and then the people making these threads just go and make another one. A good example of a recent counter is in the thread you listed at this post:
http://www.overclock.net/t/1535502/gtx-970s-can-only-use-3-5gb-of-4gb-vram-issue/30#post_23401580

Note how posts like TopicClocker's are simply ignored.


----------



## cooperb21

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *GrimDoctor*
> 
> IMO there is more evidence against that than for it. Most people are testing older games that may not be programmed to make use of the full 4GB. Games like Shadow of Mordor are included in some of these tests and has been disproven immediately. I've done my own tests on newer games and also disproven this - FC4, ACU, LotF, DAI, hell even South Park SOT got passed 3.5!
> 
> Personally I don't think people spreading this stuff are telling us the full story with there testing. Every time a thread about this has been started on OCN it's been disproven and then the people making these threads just go and make another one. A good example of a recent counter is in the thread you listed at this post:
> http://www.overclock.net/t/1535502/gtx-970s-can-only-use-3-5gb-of-4gb-vram-issue/30#post_23401580
> 
> Note how posts like TopicClocker's are simply ignored.


Good to know then. Slightly disappointing for skyrim if it can only use 3.5 since i was hoping for 4g for all the mods.


----------



## xgunnas

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *cooperb21*
> 
> Is the vram issue i heard about that bad?
> 
> http://www.overclock.net/t/1535502/gtx-970s-can-only-use-3-5gb-of-4gb-vram-issue
> 
> http://forums.guru3d.com/showthread.php?t=396064
> 
> 
> __
> https://www.reddit.com/r/2s2968/gtx970_memoryvram_allocation_bug/%5B/URL


i can hit 3700mb on Mordor without lagging, close enough, there is a difference between the 970 ram and the 980 ram, it hasn't been an issue so far, i'm only on 1920x1200 though, i would go sli for 1400p+ anyway.


----------



## GrimDoctor

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *cooperb21*
> 
> Good to know then. Slightly disappointing for skyrim if it can only use 3.5 since i was hoping for 4g for all the mods.


Skyrim can be patched to use 4GB ram, there's a few out there, it was a limitation with the game (again ignored by those threads).
Some of these patches crash but there are some good ones around too. That being said my fiancé is playing Skyrim on a G1 and hitting 3.8-4.0 without the mod.
There may be a driver issue with the latest one, something else ignored by some of those thread starters - I was asking about it's relation to something else earlier but it could also be related.

All this is my opinion I guess, but there is more info stacking against there argument than for if you look at the whole picture, as far as I'm concerned.


----------



## cooperb21

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *xgunnas*
> 
> i can hit 3700mb on Mordor without lagging, close enough, there is a difference between the 970 ram and the 980 ram, it hasn't been an issue so far, i'm only on 1920x1200 though, i would go sli for 1400p+ anyway.


Well i just hope in next year so if games starting using full 4g to run ultra texture im not limited by my 970 to not run ultra textures.


----------



## xgunnas

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *cooperb21*
> 
> Well i just hope in next year so if games starting using full 4g to run ultra texture im not limited by my 970 to not run ultra textures.


it could but the chances of the requirement falling between 3700mb-4000mb is slim, it's not like the 980 has 6gb ram to begin with, i wouldn't worry about it


----------



## GrimDoctor

And keep in mind, if you look back, that the same people making these threads first argued that out cards didn't physically have 4GB of ram and 0.5 of it was a fake dummy module lol. How that would work I don't even know.


----------



## jlhawn

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *GrimDoctor*
> 
> And keep in mind, if you look back, that the same people making these threads first argued that out cards didn't physically have 4GB of ram and 0.5 of it was a fake dummy module lol. How that would work I don't even know.


I remember that, some asked them if they had their Tin-Foil Hats on.


----------



## boot318

What does Amazon do if you want to return a card in for a refund? Do they try to make you pay for the game code they send you? My GTX 970 is trash and would like my money back. Keeps black screening on me on stock levels. Rather keep my 280x after all the hours I did to make it work....


----------



## xgunnas

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *boot318*
> 
> What does Amazon do if you want to return a card in for a refund? Do they try to make you pay for the game code they send you? My GTX 970 is trash and would like my money back. Keeps black screening on me on stock levels. Rather keep my 280x after all the hours I did to make it work....


make sure you point out that the card is not working, i usually have no problem returning anything to amazon, mobos, cpu once even, ram and vid cards. Which version of the card did you get?


----------



## mr1hm

has anyone gotten any weird stutter/screen-tearing in BF4 (seems to happen only on the pearl market map; most other games tend to run fine) with a gtx 970 g1 gaming overclocked by +50mhz to the core? Afterburner shows no drops in GPU usage, power percentage, voltage and clock speeds so i assume the GPU isn't throttling.

can't seem to find any reason for this odd issue, maybe it's the game itself?

additionally, setting the PCI-E lane to run in Gen3 mode in the BIOS resulted in a no signal/black screen although GPUz shows it running @ PCI-E 3.0 when gaming.

any thoughts or suggestions?


----------



## melodystyle2003

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mr1hm*
> 
> has anyone gotten any weird stutter/screen-tearing in BF4 (seems to happen only on the pearl market map; most other games tend to run fine) with a gtx 970 g1 gaming overclocked by +50mhz to the core? Afterburner shows no drops in GPU usage, power percentage, voltage and clock speeds so i assume the GPU isn't throttling.
> 
> can't seem to find any reason for this odd issue, maybe it's the game itself?
> 
> additionally, setting the PCI-E lane to run in Gen3 mode in the BIOS resulted in a no signal/black screen although GPUz shows it running @ PCI-E 3.0 when gaming.
> 
> any thoughts or suggestions?


Do you use any specific user.cfg? Do you run origin, bf4 as administrator and pb is updated?


----------



## mr1hm

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *melodystyle2003*
> 
> Do you use any specific user.cfg? Do you run origin, bf4 as administrator and pb is updated?


yes but, my user.cfg only has commands to fully disable motion blur and limit fps.

i don't run origin and bf4 in administrator mode but, i've tried it and there seems to be no difference for me. PB is updated and i'm using the latest nvidia drivers.

thanks for the reply


----------



## melodystyle2003

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mr1hm*
> 
> yes but, my user.cfg only has commands to fully disable motion blur and limit fps.
> 
> i don't run origin and bf4 in administrator mode but, i've tried it and there seems to be no difference for me. PB is updated and i'm using the latest nvidia drivers.
> 
> thanks for the reply






, core parking, set inside nvidia control panel the bf4 to run in performance mode, and try with and without your .cfg file. I never had such issues with bf4, and when i had origin was the blame.


----------



## mr1hm

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *melodystyle2003*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> , core parking, set inside nvidia control panel the bf4 to run in performance mode, and try with and without your .cfg file. I never had such issues with bf4, and when i had origin was the blame.


damn, already did all that... i noticed most of the threads on my 3770k @ 4.5 is spiking to 100% load very briefly on occasion, could this be it?


----------



## SenseiGhostly

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *OdinValk*
> 
> I had that card... Temps never got above like 70... The cooler on that thing is crazy... Try using precision X .. it seemsed to work better than AB with the evga card... I have the msi gaming now though


Alright I will try that. Thanks!


----------



## Joooordaaaaaaan

Guys, please help me. I'm considering a Gigabyte G1 or EVGA SSC 970 but I'm finding it hard to decide between them. I'm in the UK, and they're both going for the same price (£290). I'll be gaming on a single 1080p monitor @ 75Hz max (CPU is a 4690k, shouldn't be a bottleneck). I originally settled on EVGA's SSC (04G-P4-3975-KR) but the G1 comes with a backplate (I'm a bit worried about the card sagging over time, I presume this would help? I'm not very knowledgeable as its my first build) & the G1 is very well thought of. There's a lack of reviews on the SSC (I know it's not been out long) so I'm still a bit unsure. Opinions?


----------



## Mr-Dark

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Joooordaaaaaaan*
> 
> Guys, please help me. I'm considering a Gigabyte G1 or EVGA SSC 970 but I'm finding it hard to decide between them. I'm in the UK, and they're both going for the same price (£290). I'll be gaming on a single 1080p monitor @ 75Hz max (CPU is a 4690k, shouldn't be a bottleneck). I originally settled on EVGA's SSC (04G-P4-3975-KR) but the G1 comes with a backplate (I'm a bit worried about the card sagging over time, I presume this would help? I'm not very knowledgeable as its my first build) & the G1 is very well thought of. There's a lack of reviews on the SSC (I know it's not been out long) so I'm still a bit unsure. Opinions?


Just order G1 from 40m it will be here after 24h if you want wait my feedback but g1 the best gtx 970 they have best cooler best overclock


----------



## HAL900




----------



## battleaxe

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mr-Dark*
> 
> Just order G1 from 40m it will be here after 24h if you want wait my feedback but g1 the best gtx 970 they have best cooler best overclock


Here - here!!










Pretty much.


----------



## cooperb21

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *HAL900*


You can go 2xmsaa and it has alot better performance with little graphical difference or if you want smooth frame rate all time just disable msaa all together.


----------



## TopicClocker

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *cooperb21*
> 
> Is the vram issue i heard about that bad?
> 
> http://www.overclock.net/t/1535502/gtx-970s-can-only-use-3-5gb-of-4gb-vram-issue
> 
> http://forums.guru3d.com/showthread.php?t=396064
> 
> 
> __
> https://www.reddit.com/r/2s2968/gtx970_memoryvram_allocation_bug/%5B/URL


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *GrimDoctor*
> 
> IMO there is more evidence against that than for it. Most people are testing older games that may not be programmed to make use of the full 4GB. Games like Shadow of Mordor are included in some of these tests and has been disproven immediately. I've done my own tests on newer games and also disproven this - FC4, ACU, LotF, DAI, hell even South Park SOT got passed 3.5!
> 
> Personally I don't think people spreading this stuff are telling us the full story with there testing. Every time a thread about this has been started on OCN it's been disproven and then the people making these threads just go and make another one. A good example of a recent counter is in the thread you listed at this post:
> http://www.overclock.net/t/1535502/gtx-970s-can-only-use-3-5gb-of-4gb-vram-issue/30#post_23401580
> 
> Note how posts like TopicClocker's are simply ignored.


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *cooperb21*
> 
> Good to know then. Slightly disappointing for skyrim if it can only use 3.5 since i was hoping for 4g for all the mods.


Ehh, well it's a tricky topic.

To actually use that 4GB I had to push it pretty hard by running 4K.
However at 1080p I think I used about 3.8-3.9GB.

Personally, I don't know what's going on, apparently other 4GB cards are using/allocating over 3.5/3.6GB.

Another thing I noticed is this.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TopicClocker*
> 
> I forgot to mention in my post, I ran three tests.
> 
> The first one was with my pagefile at 8GB, the second was with no pagefile and it crashed the game due to low memory, the third was with my pagefile set to 4GB.
> 
> I recorded both test 1 and 3, test 2 abruptly stopped due to the game crashing.
> 
> I found it weird as I had about 3-4GB of ram remaining whilst running the game with my 8GB of ram.


I'm going to be uploading a video of it.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TopicClocker*
> 
> I know how VRAM works and a card will sometimes use more VRAM than is needed or even not use that much, however it seemed quite odd that the VRAM usage didn't increase much if at all even when I ran it at resolutions much higher than 1080p.
> 
> From what I've read is that other people have tested games on both cards and the GTX 980 or other 4GB cards will allocate or use over 3.9GB or 4GB.


----------



## Didjo

Somebody can tell me a little about Galax GTX 970 EXOC? I mean the temperature, noise and overall quality.


----------



## TahoeDust

Hooray! Thorough testing and benchmark comparisons to my old EVGA SSC coming...


----------



## Scouty

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TahoeDust*
> 
> Hooray! Thorough testing and benchmark comparisons to my old EVGA SSC coming...


Congrats Bro! Awesome Card.







Mine is GTX 970 WINDFORCE. my Nvidia shirt arrived today (from BlackFriday Promo)


----------



## shilka

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TahoeDust*
> 
> Hooray! Thorough testing and benchmark comparisons to my old EVGA SSC coming...


You have mounted your fans on the H100 the wrong way.


----------



## TahoeDust

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *shilka*
> 
> You have mounted your fans on the H100 the wrong way.


No I haven't. I have done thorough testing with both the factory fans and the 4 AP15 fans that are currently on the rad. Pulling air from outside the case in a push/pull configuration with the AP15s gives me the best results.


----------



## shilka

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TahoeDust*
> 
> No I haven't. I have done thorough testing with both the factory fans and the 4 AP15 fans that are currently on the rad. Pulling air from outside the case in a push/pull configuration with the AP15s gives me the best results.


You got way more air coming into the case then air going out out of the case then.
Never mind.


----------



## TahoeDust

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *shilka*
> 
> You got way more air coming into the case then air going out out of the case then.
> Never mind.


Please continue. I thought positive pressure in a case was a good thing. I am always up to learn something new. Why would I want the hot air coming off my two GPUs pulled over my rad instead of the cool air outside of my case?


----------



## Xoriam

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TahoeDust*
> 
> Please continue. I thought positive pressure in a case was a good thing. I am always up to learn something new. Why would I want the hot air coming off my two GPUs pulled over my rad instead of the cool air outside of my case?


If it's giving you better temps leave it how it is. I use intake setup as well.


----------



## shilka

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TahoeDust*
> 
> Please continue. I thought positive pressure in a case was a good thing. I am always up to learn something new. Why would I want the hot air coming off my two GPUs pulled over my rad instead of the cool air outside of my case?


I have always believe you should blance your air flow which means you should not have too much going in or out.
I am not an air flow expert by any means.


----------



## aka13

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *shilka*
> 
> I have always believe you should blance your air flow which means you should not have too much going in or out.
> I am not an air flow expert by any means.
> 
> Maybe you could flip your rear fan so you at least got some more air coming in, dont know if that will help on temps or not.


Positive case pressure IS always good. Balance should be always offset to positive case pressure, with or without WC.


----------



## shilka

I got 2x 140mm fans blowing in and 3x 140mm fans blowing out so thats negative air flow right?
I am using a Noctua NH-U12S air cooler with a 120mm NF-F12 on it.


----------



## aka13

Yeah, that's negative air pressure. The biggest poblem with it is first reduced airflow inside the case(but that may vary) and more important way more dust. Since you have air from the outside "leaking" into every hole on the case instead of air being pressed out.


----------



## TahoeDust

Ok...I just got done doing some quick and dirty testing with my two new G1s. All I can say is that the hype is true. These cards are monster overclockers. With my EVGA SSCs I could never get them to hold over 1480MHz. They always throttled down. Installed the G1s and immediately went to overclocking and benching. I started with them at 1500MHz and stock voltage just too see what happened. Much to my surprise they ran through Firestrike/Unigene Valley and much to my pleasure they held steady as a rock and NO throttling. So, I kept cranking them up. I got to 1550MHz before I had to start adding a little voltage. The last benches I made were at 1590MHz and only adding 20mV...and still NO throttling. Just rock solid unwavering speed. The only downside is that I cannot clock the RAM as high as I could with the EVGAs without getting artifacts. I know Core is King when it comes to OCing, so I am OK with that. I think the cards have more in them, and I will probably play around with them more tonight, but for now here are the results...

EVGA SSC Firstrike:
http://www.3dmark.com/fs/3707960


Gigabyte G1 Firstrike:
http://www.3dmark.com/fs/3797501


EVGA SSC Valley:


Gigabyte G1 Valley:


----------



## GrimDoctor

In my experience you are better to lean more in favour of positive pressure (eg I have 6 fans, only one is exhaust) because most cases have enough holes and gaps to force that air out. The case you have and the options within it can be a factor, but if anyone needs a hand, post a pic and I'm happy to offer some more specific thoughts.


----------



## PalominoCreek

Hello. I have been lurking this thread for quite a while now, mostly waiting for AMD to announce their new cards (blasphemy, I know) but it seems they have no intentions of doing so anytime soon, and thus I'm forced to go for a 970 since I have been cardless for around three months now.

I post this because I am still not entirely sure what I should do. It should be a no brainer seeing it is the best card price/performance right now (I've had a 290 that died on me so even though the 290 probably wins, I'm not going to gamble with old AMD cards again) but there have been a few problems I have observed in this thread, namely the throttling issues. I've never OC'd a card before but I'm intending to OC the 970 so this comes as a bit of a problem, I really wanna push it and get the best overclock out of it but the throttling issue is a bummer to read about.

There's also this
Quote:


> "
> I've been having some troubles with my new MSI GTX 970 Gaming lately.
> Performance is great in many titles (Shadow of Mordor benchmark - 79-80FPS average, in game always above 65), but in The Evil Within and Ryse I'm getting low GPU usage and low FPS.
> Changing the graphics settings does absolutely nothing FPS wise.
> 
> Ryse runs at 30ish FPS min and above 60FPS rarely.
> The Evil Within drops below 30FPS regularely.
> As stated, anything else I throw at my system surrenders momentarily.
> 
> I have a 850W Bronze certified PSU, 8GB RAM at 1600Mhz and Phenom II x6 1090t BE on MSI 990 FXA GD80 board.
> All this is packed in Thermaltake Urban S71.
> CPU still holds up with pride, as I wrote above, virtually all other games run perfectly (including many new titles), so I don't think it's bottlenecking. Also, my brother has exactly the same specs as I do (apart from CPU cooler) and he has no issues...
> 
> Now, I think CPU cooler is part of the problem (possible thermal throttling) so I've ordered Noctua NH-U14S and will report any changes upon arrival and testing.
> 
> Still, this may be a driver issue, I've seen some posts around the web similar to mine, but not here at GeForce, so here it is.
> 
> I'd greatly appreciate any help and suggestions as I'm at my wits end.
> 
> I use Win7 x64, all components have updated drivers and BIOS, clean installs, all the common stuff.
> 
> Thanks in advance!"


https://forums.geforce.com/default/topic/781982/geforce-drivers/nvidia-geforce-gtx-900-series-feedback-gathering-low-gpu-load-and-other-issues-/1/

a post from the official Nvidia forums, it's the starting post of a thread that has over 110 pages that talks about people having the same problem as the OP. The second poster for example only reaches 60% load in a graphics intensive game like Ryse, and obviously in 110 pages I assume quite a few others are having the same issues. This is a bit of a letdown aswell, and even though it could be potentially fixed the throttling issue still remains.

Now, the question is, should I go for the 970, are you guys happy with yours? Have you found a fix to any of these problems yet?

Or should I wait for something that might be better?


----------



## battleaxe

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *PalominoCreek*
> 
> Hello. I have been lurking this thread for quite a while now, mostly waiting for AMD to announce their new cards (blasphemy, I know) but it seems they have no intentions of doing so anytime soon, and thus I'm forced to go for a 970 since I have been cardless for around three months now.
> 
> I post this because I am still not entirely sure what I should do. It should be a no brainer seeing it is the best card price/performance right now (I've had a 290 that died on me so even though the 290 probably wins, I'm not going to gamble with old AMD cards again) but there have been a few problems I have observed in this thread, namely the throttling issues. I've never OC'd a card before but I'm intending to OC the 970 so this comes as a bit of a problem, I really wanna push it and get the best overclock out of it but the throttling issue is a bummer to read about.
> 
> There's also this
> https://forums.geforce.com/default/topic/781982/geforce-drivers/nvidia-geforce-gtx-900-series-feedback-gathering-low-gpu-load-and-other-issues-/1/
> 
> a post from the official Nvidia forums, it's the starting post of a thread that has over 110 pages that talks about people having the same problem as the OP. The second poster for example only reaches 60% load in a graphics intensive game like Ryse, and obviously in 110 pages I assume quite a few others are having the same issues. This is a bit of a letdown aswell, and even though it could be potentially fixed the throttling issue still remains.
> 
> Now, the question is, should I go for the 970, are you guys happy with yours? Have you found a fix to any of these problems yet?
> 
> Or should I wait for something that might be better?


I'm quite happy with mine. Mine doesn't have those issues. Or any for that matter.


----------



## GrimDoctor

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *PalominoCreek*
> 
> Hello. I have been lurking this thread for quite a while now, mostly waiting for AMD to announce their new cards (blasphemy, I know) but it seems they have no intentions of doing so anytime soon, and thus I'm forced to go for a 970 since I have been cardless for around three months now.
> 
> I post this because I am still not entirely sure what I should do. It should be a no brainer seeing it is the best card price/performance right now (I've had a 290 that died on me so even though the 290 probably wins, I'm not going to gamble with old AMD cards again) but there have been a few problems I have observed in this thread, namely the throttling issues. I've never OC'd a card before but I'm intending to OC the 970 so this comes as a bit of a problem, I really wanna push it and get the best overclock out of it but the throttling issue is a bummer to read about.
> 
> There's also this
> https://forums.geforce.com/default/topic/781982/geforce-drivers/nvidia-geforce-gtx-900-series-feedback-gathering-low-gpu-load-and-other-issues-/1/
> 
> a post from the official Nvidia forums, it's the starting post of a thread that has over 110 pages that talks about people having the same problem as the OP. The second poster for example only reaches 60% load in a graphics intensive game like Ryse, and obviously in 110 pages I assume quite a few others are having the same issues. This is a bit of a letdown aswell, and even though it could be potentially fixed the throttling issue still remains.
> 
> Now, the question is, should I go for the 970, are you guys happy with yours? Have you found a fix to any of these problems yet?
> 
> Or should I wait for something that might be better?


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *battleaxe*
> 
> I'm quite happy with mine. Mine doesn't have those issues. Or any for that matter.


Yeah I'm in the same boat as battleaxe, not a single issue, about to buy another actually.


----------



## PalominoCreek

I for some reason though it was a problem that every 970 had.


----------



## OdinValk

I have had the EVGA SC and now the MSI Gaming.. (I sold the EVGA to get the MSI) and with both cards.. have not had any REAL issue.. yea I can't get clocks as high as other people.. but for the price/performance this thing is a BEAST


----------



## justinone

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *GrimDoctor*
> 
> Yeah I'm in the same boat as battleaxe, not a single issue, about to buy another actually.


I am 1 of those unfortunately affected by low gpu usage in most games. I've got 970 SLI and average around 90 - 100 fps in BF4 even with msaa off. Usage stays around 60 %


----------



## HAL900

save tree


----------



## PalominoCreek

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *justinone*
> 
> I am 1 of those unfortunately affected by low gpu usage in most games. I've got 970 SLI and average around 90 - 100 fps in BF4 even with msaa off. Usage stays around 60 %


Try out the fix they're currently trying out on that Nvidia thread. Disabling GFE seems to help some people.


----------



## error-id10t

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *justinone*
> 
> I am 1 of those unfortunately affected by low gpu usage in most games. I've got 970 SLI and average around 90 - 100 fps in BF4 even with msaa off. Usage stays around 60 %


I had this problem BF4 also with 344.75. The .80 drivers work fine and so do the newest one for me though..


----------



## Jo0

Any news on the 8gb 970 release dates?


----------



## boot318

PalominoCreek, I was in the same boat as you with AMD. I was waiting for new cards from them and they didn't announce anything new at CES... I just got a 970. The Evil Within is just a crappy port. You can't judge any card from that game.

My 970 didn't throttle but it was OCing limited with the bios. Help within this thread help me get a proper OC (Core 1525 and Memory 8000).


----------



## error-id10t

Some help guys, can you review this post and run this program and advise if the program reports errors for you?

http://www.overclock.net/t/1514912/gtx-970-folding-numbers/210#post_23410592

Update: seems this program is broken and I can't find an updated one for Wintel.


----------



## jlhawn

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *GrimDoctor*
> 
> In my experience you are better to lean more in favour of positive pressure (eg I have 6 fans, only one is exhaust) because most cases have enough holes and gaps to force that air out. The case you have and the options within it can be a factor, but if anyone needs a hand, post a pic and I'm happy to offer some more specific thoughts.


okay then what would be better on mine? I have 2 120mm front intake, 1 92mm bottom intake, 2 140mm top exhaust, 1 120mm top rear exhaust, and
my Noctua cpu cooler is a downdraft, max temps are cpu 65c full load, gpu 68c full load, northbridge 67c full load (specs for NB are max of 100c)
and I only get a very small amount of dust once a month. I have had a few people suggest my top rear 120mm exhaust fan should turned around as intake.
here is a pic. it sits up on top of my desk so no dust from the floor can get in, and all the case filters have been removed as I found they reduced airflow.


----------



## GrimDoctor

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jlhawn*
> 
> okay then what would be better on mine? I have 2 120mm front intake, 1 92mm bottom intake, 2 140mm top exhaust, 1 120mm top rear exhaust, and
> my Noctua cpu cooler is a downdraft, max temps are cpu 65c full load, gpu 68c full load, northbridge 67c full load (specs for NB are max of 100c)
> and I only get a very small amount of dust once a month. I have had a few people suggest my top rear 120mm exhaust fan should turned around as intake.
> here is a pic. it sits up on top of my desk so no dust from the floor can get in, and all the case filters have been removed as I found they reduced airflow.


I think I commented on yours when I first came to OCN. In your case (the physical case) that would be the best setup. You may get a slight advantage out of swapping the top two to intake and making them run off the CPU_OPT header but based on your temps I don't think you need to. This type of configuration was much better for my 540 + NHD15, but it won't be for every case - I actually run a 4 way PWM splitter to control the 2 heatsink and 2 tops fans on the CPU header.

If you ended up going SLi on air, I'd highly consider removing the bottom right HDD bays for flow, but then that may not be practical for you. Basically I think you have the best possible setup for that case without having to do extensions (probably unnecessary) mods.

Edit (on SLi):
SLi on air is becoming an interesting thing for me at the moment. I ran SLi in the 540 before I got my 970 and the heat and temps were not so good. The 970 (particular the Asus Strix) definitely runs a lot cooler with less power needed but I still have my concerns, so much so that I am now looking at a new case with absolute maximum air cooling from all angles. So far, for anyone interested, it looks like it's gonna cost me more than a pretty penny, but I love air and it's reliability so I will cling to that as long as I can lol.


----------



## jlhawn

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *GrimDoctor*
> 
> I think I commented on yours when I first came to OCN. In your case (the physical case) that would be the best setup. You may get a slight advantage out of swapping the top two to intake and making them run off the CPU_OPT header but based on your temps I don't think you need to. This type of configuration was much better for my 540 + NHD15, but it won't be for every case - I actually run a 4 way PWM splitter to control the 2 heatsink and 2 tops fans on the CPU header.
> 
> If you ended up going SLi on air, I'd highly consider removing the bottom right HDD bays for flow, but then that may not be practical for you. Basically I think you have the best possible setup for that case without having to do extensions (probably unnecessary) mods.
> 
> Edit (on SLi):
> SLi on air is becoming an interesting thing for me at the moment. I ran SLi in the 540 before I got my 970 and the heat and temps were not so good. The 970 (particular the Asus Strix) definitely runs a lot cooler with less power needed but I still have my concerns, so much so that I am now looking at a new case with absolute maximum air cooling from all angles. So far, for anyone interested, it looks like it's gonna cost me more than a pretty penny, but I love air and it's reliability so I will cling to that as long as I can lol.


before my 970 I had a single 680, but before that I had 2 GTX 580's in this case and my god what a oven, all fans on high and side panel off even though the 2 cards were blower fans out the rear of the case, but sli on a sabertooth motherboard only gave 1/8 inch between my 2 graphics cards. the gpu's ran 80c while gaming with their fans maxed, I put up with that for a year.
I still have them in their boxes, good gpu's but hot and power hungry, thats why I have a AX1200 psu still, leftover from the 580's.
my hdd rack is needed as I have 2 ssd's and 2 hdd's in it, I can only fit 1 ssd behind the motherboard tray which is where my 3rd ssd is.


----------



## GrimDoctor

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jlhawn*
> 
> before my 970 I had a single 680, but before that I had 2 GTX 580's in this case and my god what a oven, all fans on high and side panel off even though the 2 cards were blower fans out the rear of the case, but sli on a sabertooth motherboard only gave 1/8 inch between my 2 graphics cards. the gpu's ran 80c while gaming with their fans maxed, I put up with that for a year.
> I still have them in their boxes, good gpu's but hot and power hungry, thats why I have a AX1200 psu still, leftover from the 580's


Tell me about it, my 760s were hot but when I ran 3 7950s, talk about heat...and also the reason I still have my 1475 PSU lol. Good PSU so "if it ain't broke"...


----------



## Team Grinder

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jlhawn*
> 
> okay then what would be better on mine? I have 2 120mm front intake, 1 92mm bottom intake, 2 140mm top exhaust, 1 120mm top rear exhaust, and
> my Noctua cpu cooler is a downdraft, max temps are cpu 65c full load, gpu 68c full load, northbridge 67c full load (specs for NB are max of 100c)
> and I only get a very small amount of dust once a month. I have had a few people suggest my top rear 120mm exhaust fan should turned around as intake.
> here is a pic. it sits up on top of my desk so no dust from the floor can get in, and all the case filters have been removed as I found they reduced airflow.


Sorry to go off topic. How did you go with that CPU overclock a while back?


----------



## jlhawn

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Team Grinder*
> 
> Sorry to go off topic. How did you go with that CPU overclock a while back?


oh yeah I forgot to let you know, (I did rep you though) with the help of a tech at intel (wife works there) and your tips I got it to 4.0ghz but am keeping it at 3.8ghz due to temps at 4.0ghz. and I don't like liquid cooling.


----------



## Team Grinder

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jlhawn*
> 
> before my 970 I had a single 680, but before that I had 2 GTX 580's in this case and my god what a oven, all fans on high and side panel off even though the 2 cards were blower fans out the rear of the case, but sli on a sabertooth motherboard only gave 1/8 inch between my 2 graphics cards. the gpu's ran 80c while gaming with their fans maxed, I put up with that for a year.
> I still have them in their boxes, good gpu's but hot and power hungry, thats why I have a AX1200 psu still, leftover from the 580's.
> my hdd rack is needed as I have 2 ssd's and 2 hdd's in it, I can only fit 1 ssd behind the motherboard tray which is where my 3rd ssd is.


And thank you for the rep








Have you put an SSD under the 6th HDD bay? I just did this a few days ago. Screw in the SSD then you put in a HDD and slide it in. Just has enough room. If you want me to take photos let me know.


----------



## jlhawn

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *GrimDoctor*
> 
> Tell me about it, my 760s were hot but when I ran 3 7950s, talk about heat...and also the reason I still have my 1475 PSU lol. Good PSU so "if it ain't broke"...


thats why I still run my 1200w. it works good


----------



## hertz9753

I have 3x GTX 970 rig folding. It's dusty right now, I run all my fans out and use a 10" table fan on the side. The Antec 300 case is small and I drilled out the HDD cage to fit the Corsair H100 and the GPU's that used to be in there.


----------



## devilz

Anybody here run an EVGA GTX 970 ACX 2.0 in a Fractal Design Define R5 case?? Is it loud?


----------



## hertz9753

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *devilz*
> 
> Anybody here run an EVGA GTX 970 ACX 2.0 in a Fractal Design Define R5 case?? Is it loud?


The fans adjust with heat and load @ stock.


----------



## jlhawn

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Team Grinder*
> 
> And thank you for the rep
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Have you put an SSD under the 6th HDD bay? I just did this a few days ago. Screw in the SSD then you put in a HDD and slide it in. Just has enough room. If you want me to take photos let me know.


I only have one hdd rack installed and I have a ssd bracket that holds 2 ssd's and then it mounts in 1 hdd slot, so I have 4 drives in a 3 drive rack.
and yes a pic please of what you did.


----------



## cooperb21

Which gtx 970 would be best in terms of silence I had to return my gigabyte GTX 970 for refund it made to much noise and had some kind of loud humming I could even notice it when play games with speakers at decent level.

I would get another Gigabyte but seems like a lot of reviewers are all saying same thing with gigabyte there getting same thing as me.

edit:
http://www.newegg.ca/Product/SingleProductReview.aspx?reviewid=4161456

this review pretty much sums up every thing I had go wrong with card.


----------



## TahoeDust

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *devilz*
> 
> Anybody here run an EVGA GTX 970 ACX 2.0 in a Fractal Design Define R5 case?? Is it loud?


I had two ACX 2.0 970s, but not in that case. I will be honest with you, they were like jet engines at full load.


----------



## Slam-It

Hi guys, one short question about th MSI GTX 970 Gaming 4G. Do someone know if I can separate the red and the black part of the cooler cover? You can see little screws on the side of the plastic cover, the only thing i can think they´re good for is holding the red and black parts together.
(I don´t own the card so I can´t check it myself)
Thanks for replies


----------



## Mr-Dark

Just got my gtx 970 G1 amazing card

run super cool max temp 55c after 2h bf4 ultra + some of vally bench !! 64.8 asic quality


----------



## Team Grinder

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jlhawn*
> 
> I only have one hdd rack installed and I have a ssd bracket that holds 2 ssd's and then it mounts in 1 hdd slot, so I have 4 drives in a 3 drive rack.
> and yes a pic please of what you did.


The bottom tray comes out and you screw in the SSD upside down. Then clip in the mechanical HDD. Slide in the tray and the cables should fit with room to spare.


----------



## OdinValk

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Slam-It*
> 
> Hi guys, one short question about th MSI GTX 970 Gaming 4G. Do someone know if I can separate the red and the black part of the cooler cover? You can see little screws on the side of the plastic cover, the only thing i can think they´re good for is holding the red and black parts together.
> (I don´t own the card so I can´t check it myself)
> Thanks for replies


Yes you can there is another thread here somewhere a guy took his apart and painted the red... I've been wanting to do so... But it will void warranty... But yes.. those 4 screws do allow you to take it apart
http://www.overclock.net/t/1520772/small-mod-for-my-msi-gtx-970#post_23399291


----------



## jlhawn

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Team Grinder*
> 
> The bottom tray comes out and you screw in the SSD upside down. Then clip in the mechanical HDD. Slide in the tray and the cables should fit with room to spare.
> 
> ]


oh now I see where the ssd is hidden, almost couldn't see it.
thanks for that


----------



## Team Grinder

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jlhawn*
> 
> oh now I see where the ssd is hidden, almost couldn't see it.
> thanks for that


My pleasure, thanks for the rep.


----------



## GrimDoctor

So I kinda did this...



Spoiler: Drumroll.......







SLi going hard on air and beyond is about to get real! lol


----------



## GreedyMuffin

Hey Guys.

ASUS 970 STRIX in Sli? Will mod the Bios ofc and Oc. (G1 is 80$ more expensive per card -.-) Or get 970 Sli Ftw (For 20$ more in total) Not ftw+, but vanilla









Or a singel 980 G1/Strix/Msi etc with a waterblock?

Had to Rma my last 980 G1 due dead Dvi port :/

Cheers and thank you!


----------



## Slam-It

Thank you OdinValk


----------



## GrimDoctor

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *GreedyMuffin*
> 
> Hey Guys.
> 
> ASUS 970 STRIX in Sli? Will mod the Bios ofc and Oc. (G1 is 80$ more expensive per card -.-) Or get 970 Sli Ftw (For 20$ more in total) Not ftw+, but vanilla
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Or a singel 980 G1/Strix/Msi etc with a waterblock?
> 
> Had to Rma my last 980 G1 due dead Dvi port :/
> 
> Cheers and thank you!


It kinda depends what your priorities are but consider most people want big numbers, just go the G1. Even though they using Hynix in the most recent revision they still clock well. I love my Strix and it goes pretty hard but it's probably not the 'popular' choice because it has smaller TDP. I wouldn't really go for those vanilla EVGA, from what I've seen there are more returned than kept. The MSI is quite good from what I'm seeing but I believe they are releasing a new version of their cooler at some point. G1/Strix you can't go wrong...and you can already get EK waterblocks!


----------



## GreedyMuffin

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *GrimDoctor*
> 
> It kinda depends what your priorities are but consider most people want big numbers, just go the G1. Even though they using Hynix in the most recent revision they still clock well. I love my Strix and it goes pretty hard but it's probably not the 'popular' choice because it has smaller TDP. I wouldn't really go for those vanilla EVGA, from what I've seen there are more returned than kept. The MSI is quite good from what I'm seeing but I believe they are releasing a new version of their cooler at some point. G1/Strix you can't go wrong...and you can already get EK waterblocks!


I dont want to pay 160 extra for the G1 970 edt







Asus wont have so small TDP when i flash the bios, still 225watt i can use to Oc. (150wwatt from 8pin, 75watt from Pci-e)

I have held the 970 from Msi, Evga and Zotac, The msi feelt so cheap, Zotac was ugly and Evga was decent i quality, but i dropp FTW then. (Personal experience from building Folde Pc`s)

I wont put the 970`s under water, it will cost me about 400USD to get them under water with backplate (a single card cost 600Usd here)

Thank you for your response!


----------



## thecyb0rg

Upgraded from an ASUS Direct CU II 770.

For starters, I overclocked up ~200 MHz on the core and ~300 on the base memory speeds. Bumped up voltage and power limit. Still top out at ~68-70.... a lot better than the Asus 770.


----------



## Teskin89

Do you think these heatsinks can be helpful for my vram of my 970? They are really small and i am not sure to not damage the vram with them. I can overclock vram to +500 (8000) then i don't what that they goes too much hot. Should i try to use them?


----------



## GrimDoctor

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *GreedyMuffin*
> 
> I dont want to pay 160 extra for the G1 970 edt
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asus wont have so small TDP when i flash the bios, still 225watt i can use to Oc. (150wwatt from 8pin, 75watt from Pci-e)
> 
> I have held the 970 from Msi, Evga and Zotac, The msi feelt so cheap, Zotac was ugly and Evga was decent i quality, but i dropp FTW then. (Personal experience from building Folde Pc`s)
> 
> I wont put the 970`s under water, it will cost me about 400USD to get them under water with backplate (a single card cost 600Usd here)
> 
> Thank you for your response!


I have the Strix OCed at 1580/8000 and it's great - non flashed. Asking in this thread you are gonna get G1 from almost everyone I think so I guess I tried to get straight to that for you. You mentioned water on the 980 so I wasn't sure if you wanted it on the 970 but I guess not. Whilst the SLI 970s run hard, the drivers need to mature a bit, either way they are probably still a better option IMO.

We have nasty prices in Australia too but sometimes you just need to bite the bullet if you want high end!


----------



## GreedyMuffin

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *GrimDoctor*
> 
> I have the Strix OCed at 1580/8000 and it's great - non flashed. Asking in this thread you are gonna get G1 from almost everyone I think so I guess I tried to get straight to that for you. You mentioned water on the 980 so I wasn't sure if you wanted it on the 970 but I guess not. Whilst the SLI 970s run hard, the drivers need to mature a bit, either way they are probably still a better option IMO.
> 
> We have nasty prices in Australia too but sometimes you just need to bite the bullet if you want high end!


Ohh, Now i am with you^^

I had a Gigabyte 980 G1, loved the card, best 980 card (ex Classy)

I will run a 144Hz, 1080P screen, how much performance will i loose?









EDIT: Now i am with you^^

Yeah 970 sli ftw for the money, glad someone knows the prices is insane, i felt i woud rather get a third card, then getting 2 under water









But 160$ difference in 970 Strix Sli and G1 sli, is insane, esp, when the blue LED is ugly in my white/black build (^^, but a good performer)

Thank you again, Rep!


----------



## OdinValk

This is a bit of an old question now.. I remember seeing it a few hundred pages ago... I've noticed that suddenly GPU-Z and HWiNFO aren't reporting my gpu load... anyone else have this issue? and what did you do to fix?


----------



## GrimDoctor

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *GreedyMuffin*
> 
> Ohh, Now i am with you^^
> 
> I had a Gigabyte 980 G1, loved the card, best 980 card (ex Classy)
> 
> I will run a 144Hz, 1080P screen, how much performance will i loose?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> EDIT: Now i am with you^^
> 
> Yeah 970 sli ftw for the money, glad someone knows the prices is insane, i felt i woud rather get a third card, then getting 2 under water
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> But 160$ difference in 970 Strix Sli and G1 sli, is insane, esp, when the blue LED is ugly in my white/black build (^^, but a good performer)
> 
> Thank you again, Rep!


Thank you, happy to help








That's interesting with the Strix, here the G1 is the cheapest option and the Strix is $50-60 more.

For your monitor question I'm not sure but the 980 was probably overkill for the 1080p.


----------



## maddangerous

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *GrimDoctor*
> 
> So I kinda did this...
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Drumroll.......
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SLi going hard on air and beyond is about to get real! lol


Oooooooo I want to see this! Link pleasies?


----------



## GrimDoctor

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *maddangerous*
> 
> Oooooooo I want to see this! Link pleasies?


http://www.caselabs-store.com/mercury-s8/
I should probably have the case sometime next week and then the testing shall begin!


----------



## TahoeDust

How ridiculous is it that my two EVGA 970 cards would not light up my EVGA Pro SLI bridge, but my two Gigabyte G1 970s do?


----------



## Mr-Dark

Hello all

just play with my gtx 970 G1 i add + 133mhz in the core from msi afturburner

and this gpu-z screen after vally bench is the TDP normal or low or high ?? all stock just the 133mhz in the core



This vally bench @stock



This after oc 1500mhz core


----------



## AngryGoldfish

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *GrimDoctor*
> 
> IMO there is more evidence against that than for it. Most people are testing older games that may not be programmed to make use of the full 4GB. Games like Shadow of Mordor are included in some of these tests and has been disproven immediately. I've done my own tests on newer games and also disproven this - FC4, ACU, LotF, DAI, hell even South Park SOT got passed 3.5!
> 
> Personally I don't think people spreading this stuff are telling us the full story with there testing. Every time a thread about this has been started on OCN it's been disproven and then the people making these threads just go and make another one. A good example of a recent counter is in the thread you listed at this post:
> http://www.overclock.net/t/1535502/gtx-970s-can-only-use-3-5gb-of-4gb-vram-issue/30#post_23401580
> 
> Note how posts like TopicClocker's are simply ignored.


Although I'm still undecided on the issue, have you checked this out? If you have already, ignore me.

http://techreport.com/blog/27143/here-another-reason-the-geforce-gtx-970-is-slower-than-the-gtx-980

Very interesting to see how the 980 compares against the 970 in areas other than overclocked 970 vs stock 980.


----------



## juniordnz

There's absolutely no doubt that the 980 is a better card. What we are discussing is the price. For a little more than a 980 you can buy 2 970s and have much more power.

The point is: either the 980 costs too much or the 970 is too cheap.


----------



## generalkayoss

I think the 980 should be closer to $400-$450.

Charge the big bucks for that 990 they have in the works...


----------



## AngryGoldfish

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *juniordnz*
> 
> There's absolutely no doubt that the 980 is a better card. What we are discussing is the price. For a little more than a 980 you can buy 2 970s and have much more power.
> 
> The point is: either the 980 costs too much or the 970 is too cheap.


That's not what I mean. I know the 980 is a better card, but based on a heavily overclocked 970 vs a stock reference 980, the difference is marginal. What I meant was, it's nice to see the 980 stand out a little more over the 970.


----------



## maddangerous

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *GrimDoctor*
> 
> http://www.caselabs-store.com/mercury-s8/
> I should probably have the case sometime next week and then the testing shall begin!


Now I'm all distracted at work, cmon. Lol

Seriously though, I'll be looking forward to seeing your testing.


----------



## Mr-Dark

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mr-Dark*
> 
> Hello all
> 
> just play with my gtx 970 G1 i add + 133mhz in the core from msi afturburner
> 
> and this gpu-z screen after vally bench is the TDP normal or low or high ?? all stock just the 133mhz in the core
> 
> 
> 
> This vally bench @stock
> 
> 
> 
> This after oc 1500mhz core


Sorry q my self any one ?


----------



## vicyo

There was some terrible thermal and TDP throttling issues before updating the bios from vanilla to F4. Now the GV-N970IXOC-4GD finally up to speed


72C on Load with 30C ambient and no more throttling nightmares


----------



## OdinValk

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *OdinValk*
> 
> This is a bit of an old question now.. I remember seeing it a few hundred pages ago... I've noticed that suddenly GPU-Z and HWiNFO aren't reporting my gpu load... anyone else have this issue? and what did you do to fix?


anyone?


----------



## juniordnz

I'm reaching 77ºC on mine. But it's highly overclocked, so I guess I should've seen it coming.


----------



## kpo6969

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *OdinValk*
> 
> This is a bit of an old question now.. I remember seeing it a few hundred pages ago... I've noticed that suddenly GPU-Z and HWiNFO aren't reporting my gpu load... anyone else have this issue? and what did you do to fix?


HWiNFO beta released today, see if it helps:

http://www.majorgeeks.com/files/details/hwinfo64.html


----------



## OdinValk

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kpo6969*
> 
> HWiNFO beta released today, see if it helps:
> 
> http://www.majorgeeks.com/files/details/hwinfo64.html


It's not just HWInfo... It's ALL monitoring software... Hwi, gpu-z, afterburner... They're all showing 0% gpu usage... I've run folding at home... Multiple games.... Hell usually while just idle it moves a couple percentage


----------



## xgunnas

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mr-Dark*
> 
> Sorry q my self any one ?


seems pretty normal to me, also mean you got room to oc without raising the power limit
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *GreedyMuffin*
> 
> Hey Guys.
> 
> ASUS 970 STRIX in Sli? Will mod the Bios ofc and Oc. (G1 is 80$ more expensive per card -.-) Or get 970 Sli Ftw (For 20$ more in total) Not ftw+, but vanilla
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Or a singel 980 G1/Strix/Msi etc with a waterblock?
> 
> Had to Rma my last 980 G1 due dead Dvi port :/
> 
> Cheers and thank you!


if you are going to mod the bios and sli, get the G1 instead, because you will be limited by the tdp on the strix for sure. The Strix is fine if you don't mod the bios though. I think a 1600+ mhz 1.3v 970 tops out at around 250w.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jlhawn*
> 
> before my 970 I had a single 680, but before that I had 2 GTX 580's in this case and my god what a oven, all fans on high and side panel off even though the 2 cards were blower fans out the rear of the case, but sli on a sabertooth motherboard only gave 1/8 inch between my 2 graphics cards. the gpu's ran 80c while gaming with their fans maxed, I put up with that for a year.
> I still have them in their boxes, good gpu's but hot and power hungry, thats why I have a AX1200 psu still, leftover from the 580's.
> my hdd rack is needed as I have 2 ssd's and 2 hdd's in it, I can only fit 1 ssd behind the motherboard tray which is where my 3rd ssd is.


the 580 was like a heater though, pretty good in the winter like right now. I never really thought about sli them cause of that


----------



## ahmedmo1

Don't get the Gigabyte gtx 970 ITX card. Loud and throttled due to poor cooling.


----------



## vicyo

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ahmedmo1*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Don't get the Gigabyte gtx 970 ITX card. Loud and throttled due to poor cooling.


I have one and with the vanilla bios it's pretty terrible. Although updating the bios will solve the problems and lower the temperatures, they should have left factory without the annoying throttling issues


----------



## OdinValk

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *vicyo*
> 
> I have one and with the vanilla bios it's pretty terrible. Although updating the bios will solve the problems and lower the temperatures, they should have left factory without the annoying throttling issues


That goes for ALL the 970s across the board... ASUS,Gigabyte, Msi, evga...


----------



## Moparman

How is everyone getting such high temperatures?? I have not seen my 2 over 51c ever both at 1504 core and 3700mem.


----------



## juniordnz

My room is hot (30ºC room temp) and my cards are overclocked to 300W power limit (AFAIK, high TDP generates a lot of heat).

At stock my G1 never went past 62-65 even on the hottest days. Reference 970s (that have lower tdp 145W-200 tops) should be cooler than *this*


----------



## vicyo

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *OdinValk*
> 
> That goes for ALL the 970s across the board... ASUS,Gigabyte, Msi, evga...


Wasn't aware of that (not really paying attention to stuff like this lately).
I had the chance to test the 980/970 NVTTM and as I didn't had any issues i just assumed gigabyte had rushed the card and done a slack job









@Moparman Add at least 20ºC to your ambient temperature and you'll see the cards getting hot


----------



## TahoeDust

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Moparman*
> 
> How is everyone getting such high temperatures?? I have not seen my 2 over 51c ever both at 1504 core and 3700mem.


What are you playing? Are your cards being held at 95% usage for any extended period of time? I find it hard to believe that your top card in a SLI setup is staying under 51c at full use.


----------



## Xoriam

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TahoeDust*
> 
> What are you playing? Are your cards being held at 95% usage for any extended period of time? I find it hard to believe that your top card in a SLI setup is staying under 51c at full use.


My guess is hes playing something not very demanding for those temps.
Sure my card only hits 51-55c when gaming, but I have an undervolted overclock and custom fan profile.
In benchmarks it still hits 58-60c though.

So 51c in SLI seems extremely unlikely to me. Maybe it was meant to be 61c?


----------



## GrimDoctor

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Xoriam*
> 
> My guess is hes playing something not very demanding for those temps.
> Sure my card only hits 51-55c when gaming, but I have an undervolted overclock and custom fan profile.
> In benchmarks it still hits 58-60c though.
> 
> So 51c in SLI seems extremely unlikely to me. Maybe it was meant to be 61c?


If that temp on air was right, then I just wasted a tonne of money


----------



## TahoeDust

I have had EVGA ACX 2.0 cards in SLI and right now Gigabyte G1 cards in SLI. At full tilt 95% usage on both cards after about 30 minutes in both cases the top card was somewhere in the low-mid 70s. That is with custom fan profiles, stock voltage, overclocked core. I am looking at my cards right now after running Unigene Valley for 22 minutes the top card is at 76* and bottom card is 66*. That is at 1.200 volts top, 1.199 volts bottom. 1505MHz core and 7400MHz memory. Top card fan is at 100% and bottom card fan is at 82%.


----------



## Xoriam

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TahoeDust*
> 
> I have had EVGA ACX 2.0 cards in SLI and right now Gigabyte G1 cards in SLI. At full tilt 95% usage on both cards after about 30 minutes in both cases the top card was somewhere in the low-mid 70s. That is with custom fan profiles, stock voltage, overclocked core. I am looking at my cards right now after running Unigene Valley for 22 minutes the top card is at 76* and bottom card is 66*. That is at 1.200 volts top, 1.199 volts bottom. 1505MHz core and 7400MHz memory. Top card fan is at 100% and bottom card fan is at 82%.


Do you have fans on the side of the case? and correct airflow?


----------



## NCSUZoSo

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *GrimDoctor*
> 
> If that temp on air was right, then I just wasted a tonne of money


Maybe he leaves his windows open in the Winter?


----------



## TahoeDust

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Xoriam*
> 
> Do you have fans on the side of the case? and correct airflow?


No fans on the side of the case and not spectacular airflow. The Corsair 650d is not exactly well known for its air movement. I am OK with my temps, I just find 51c, or even 61c unlikely for any 970 SLI setup at full tilt.

When I was running a single card it stayed in the low/mid 60s. SLI brings the heat to a whole new level.


----------



## Xoriam

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TahoeDust*
> 
> No fans on the side of the case and not spectacular airflow. The Corsair 650d is not exactly well known for its air movement. I am OK with my temps, I just find 51c, or even 61c unlikely for any 970 SLI setup at full tilt.
> 
> When I was running a single card it stayed in the low/mid 60s. SLI brings the heat to a whole new level.


get 1 or 2 fans blowing air directly on the side of the cards and you'll see a pretty significant drop in temps especially on the top card.

i've got 2 140mm sycthe glide streams rated at 1600rpms on the side of my case, I've only got them running at 900rpms and it works just fine.
temps in the 60s is doable however 51c in sli is just not going to happen without WC.


----------



## xgunnas

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *juniordnz*
> 
> My room is hot (30ºC room temp) and my cards are overclocked to 300W power limit (AFAIK, high TDP generates a lot of heat).
> 
> At stock my G1 never went past 62-65 even on the hottest days. Reference 970s (that have lower tdp 145W-200 tops) should be cooler than *this*


i think you just gave us an idea what summer temps look like 70-75C~, been wondering, 30C ambient explains it all.


----------



## jlhawn

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Slam-It*
> 
> Thank you jlhawn


you are welcome but, I don't know what I did.


----------



## error-id10t

Anyone here using Linux and if yes, how do you control fans? I see the latest BETA drivers gave coolbits so voltage etc is fine, but I can't figure out how to make fans work harder, let alone control them at all..


----------



## Slam-It

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jlhawn*
> 
> you are welcome but, I don't know what I did.


Yeah, i already corrected it







for any reason I got confused with the postings and the names







thanks go out to @OdinValk


----------



## GreedyMuffin

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *xgunnas*
> 
> seems pretty normal to me, also mean you got room to oc without raising the power limit
> if you are going to mod the bios and sli, get the G1 instead, because you will be limited by the tdp on the strix for sure. The Strix is fine if you don't mod the bios though. I think a 1600+ mhz 1.3v 970 tops out at around 250watt


As i`ve said before, i dont really want to spend 160USD just to get the G1 in Sli, instead of Strix, i coud buy a nice case for that price...


----------



## kjekay

I hate greenlight forever and ever!


----------



## unkota

Hello. I have random crashes in Far Cry 4 after playing it more than 2-3 hour. Tried all available driver versions without success.

I though it my - MSI 970 4G.

I tested 6 hours in Valley and 7 hours in loop tomb raider benchmark. Can I be sure that my card is not faulty?


----------



## kjekay

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *unkota*
> 
> Hello. I have random crashes in Far Cry 4 after playing it more than 2-3 hour. Tried all available driver versions without success.
> 
> I though it my - MSI 970 4G.
> 
> I tested 6 hours in Valley and 7 hours in loop tomb raider benchmark. Can I be sure that my card is not faulty?


Does the graphic driver reset? It could be other things like RAM and CPU overclock. If you can play for 2-3 hours, then the GPU seems to be working good imo.


----------



## unkota

Yes. Display driver stop responding and recovered. Something like that. This PC working on default clocks, so I'm not sure if its CPU.
My PC can pass MemTest for 8 hours and Linx 0.6.5 avx is for 1 hour.


----------



## kjekay

Try using afterburner to underclock the graphics memory a little, it could be it getting hot in your case also! The MSI have exposed vram chips on the back of the PCB, so make sure you have good airflow


----------



## Xoriam

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *error-id10t*
> 
> Anyone here using Linux and if yes, how do you control fans? I see the latest BETA drivers gave coolbits so voltage etc is fine, but I can't figure out how to make fans work harder, let alone control them at all..


If you're using linux I reccomend you mod the fan profile directly in the bios.


----------



## aka13

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *unkota*
> 
> Yes. Display driver stop responding and recovered. Something like that. This PC working on default clocks, so I'm not sure if its CPU.
> My PC can pass MemTest for 8 hours and Linx 0.6.5 avx is for 1 hour.


Could be the psu. How many watts do you have?


----------



## Xoriam

If hes getting Driver crashes it's more likely a corrupted system file or a faulty GPU
typically If it was PSU it would shut down completely or just go black and not come back up.


----------



## aka13

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Xoriam*
> 
> If hes getting Driver crashes it's more likely a corrupted system file or a faulty GPU
> typically If it was PSU it would shut down completely or just go black and not come back up.


I speak from personal eexperience. In the old days of me being a stupid wannabe gamer, I had a cheap chinese PSU, and a nvidia card, can not remember which one. Without heavy load, it performed great, with graphicheavy games I had the whole "driver stopped responding blablabla". After changing the psu to a more powerful one, the problem disappeared.


----------



## hhuey5

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *aka13*
> 
> I speak from personal eexperience. In the old days of me being a stupid wannabe gamer, I had a cheap chinese PSU, and a nvidia card, can not remember which one. Without heavy load, it performed great, with graphicheavy games I had the whole "driver stopped responding blablabla". After changing the psu to a more powerful one, the problem disappeared.


i agree with that assessment that is why I over built my new system

i did have a cheap chinese psu of long ago ... the bad experience is how much pollution it was expelling into the air; could be a mercury health hazard or some other toxic thing untested by the UL ppl (could be fake UL stickers)
I do worry about made in china ... i hate smelling that smell that belongs in the subway tunnels ... it has no place in ones house
has any one notice the smell from their builds or ups?

I guess this would be a good reason why I would build the next system w a sea-sonic just to rule out the smell from the brand I installed


----------



## Xoriam

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *aka13*
> 
> I speak from personal eexperience. In the old days of me being a stupid wannabe gamer, I had a cheap chinese PSU, and a nvidia card, can not remember which one. Without heavy load, it performed great, with graphicheavy games I had the whole "driver stopped responding blablabla". After changing the psu to a more powerful one, the problem disappeared.


Oh thats strange, whenever I wasn't running an adequate PSU for my system it would always shutdown or just go black.
I've never ran into a PSU issue that caused driver crashes, thats a new one for me.









hope i never run into that issue either.


----------



## TheADLA

Hi Everybody I'm new here








Sorry to just bump in like that









Since today, proud owner of an MSI GTX970 Golden Edition. Just had a first run .
Currently I have her running at 1425 MHZ Boost via Afterburner. Don't wanna push it too much right after unpacking lol








Did a quick run with Heaven 4.0 at High quality, normal tesselation and no AA. Got 105.9 FPS Average (2667 points)
compared to the 55.2 FPS at same settings with my 760 I owned before









Cheers,

Sebas


----------



## GrimDoctor

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TheADLA*
> 
> Hi Everybody I'm new here
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sorry to just bump in like that
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Since today, proud owner of an MSI GTX970 Golden Edition. Just had a first run .
> Currently I have her running at 1425 MHZ Boost via Afterburner. Don't wanna push it too much right after unpacking lol
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Did a quick run with Heaven 4.0 at High quality, normal tesselation and no AA. Got 105.9 FPS Average (2667 points)
> compared to the 55.2 FPS at same settings with my 760 I owned before
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Cheers,
> 
> Sebas


Nice one and welcome! I moved from a 760 to my 970...world's apart IMO, you'll love it


----------



## OdinValk

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *vicyo*
> 
> Wasn't aware of that (not really paying attention to stuff like this lately).
> I had the chance to test the 980/970 NVTTM and as I didn't had any issues i just assumed gigabyte had rushed the card and done a slack job
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> @Moparman Add at least 20ºC to your ambient temperature and you'll see the cards getting hot


Well.. I'd say since these cards have been available since the release of the actual nvidia cards.... I'd say they were ALL RUSHED


----------



## OdinValk

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *GrimDoctor*
> 
> Nice one and welcome! I moved from a 760 to my 970...world's apart IMO, you'll love it


That's what I did.. I had MSI gaming 760 twin frozr.... Got this msi ggaming 970... Even since I'm not big into overclocking my gpu... Still a great card.... (it's still oc'd to 1566 lol). I can't seem to push these hynix mem though


----------



## generalkayoss

Has anyone else turned up the settings and render distances in ARMA 3, using the 970?


----------



## xgunnas

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *GreedyMuffin*
> 
> As i`ve said before, i dont really want to spend 160USD just to get the G1 in Sli, instead of Strix, i coud buy a nice case for that price...


it's not too big of a deal, just keep the stock voltage and sync the clocks, the strix still hits 1500+ no problems.


----------



## GreedyMuffin

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *xgunnas*
> 
> it's not too big of a deal, just keep the stock voltage and sync the clocks, the strix still hits 1500+ no problems.


Got Evga 970 SCC (The newest one) For the price increase of 30$ each, so totalt 60$,







I am happy with that, Dual bios and i can remove cooler, also good PCB this time









good choice?


----------



## kribol01

Hi guys,
Been following the thread for a while and wanted to thank everybody for the enthusiasm. I recently gave up on watercooling and wanted to move to a smaller case and with a system that needed no tinkering and would just work. a.k.a air cooling. With the release of maxwell I felt no need to consider it twice and went for it. I am currently happily residing in a NZXT Source 340 and am really enjoying the neat interior.

I saw the posts some pages back about undervolting which happens to be exactly what I want since I couldn't help myself getting two G1 Gaming cards







so I got the undervolted BIOS from @Xoriams post and tried that since it's the same original BIOS as my cards. That failed a couple of times with bluescreening just after boot mentioning an nvsomething.dll and due to some recent BIOS tinkering I did with TDP values i suspected that. Sure enough, once I left those at stock and tried the voltage settings it worked fine.

Here's the thing though.
1. I can't set a boost clock in the common tab in maxwell bios tweaker. No matter the value my cards boost to 134X-135X. Memory works fine.
2. I can't hit a voltage between 1143 and 1162. There are two steps in between those two values, 1150 and 1156 I think, but I can't get those values when stressing the cards. 1143, 1150 and 1156 make the GPU run at 1143V.

All the testing was done with SLI disabled and only my top card's BIOS undervolted.

I'm not seeing any throttling what so ever and both my cards can run 1506/3801 at 1143V so I'm in no way disappointed







Just somewhat curious to why those voltage settings do nothing and mainly why I can't set a boost clock so I won't have to OC in afterburner.

I'm adding my BIOS and hope someone with a better understanding can help my understand all this..

Cheers!

GM204MODU.zip 137k .zip file


----------



## jlhawn

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Slam-It*
> 
> Yeah, i already corrected it
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> for any reason I got confused with the postings and the names
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> thanks go out to @OdinValk


cool man, thats kinda what I thought.


----------



## valvehead

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *error-id10t*
> 
> Anyone here using Linux and if yes, how do you control fans? I see the latest BETA drivers gave coolbits so voltage etc is fine, but I can't figure out how to make fans work harder, let alone control them at all..


A quick breakdown of Coolbits options:



Spoiler: Coolbits info



Quote:


> Code:
> 
> 
> Option "Coolbits" "integer"
> 
> Enables various unsupported features, such as support for GPU clock manipulation in the NV-CONTROL X extension. This option accepts a bit mask of features to enable.
> 
> WARNING: this may cause system damage and void warranties. This utility can run your computer system out of the manufacturer's design specifications, including, but not limited to: higher system voltages, above normal temperatures, excessive frequencies, and changes to BIOS that may corrupt the BIOS. Your computer's operating system may hang and result in data loss or corrupted images. Depending on the manufacturer of your computer system, the computer system, hardware and software warranties may be voided, and you may not receive any further manufacturer support. NVIDIA does not provide customer service support for the Coolbits option. It is for these reasons that absolutely no warranty or guarantee is either express or implied. Before enabling and using, you should determine the suitability of the utility for your intended use, and you shall assume all responsibility in connection therewith.
> 
> When "2" (Bit 1) is set in the "Coolbits" option value, the NVIDIA driver will attempt to initialize SLI when using GPUs with different amounts of video memory.
> 
> When "4" (Bit 2) is set in the "Coolbits" option value, the nvidia-settings Thermal Monitor page will allow configuration of GPU fan speed, on graphics boards with programmable fan capability.
> 
> When "8" (Bit 3) is set in the "Coolbits" option value, the PowerMizer page in the nvidia-settings control panel will display a table that allows setting per-clock domain and per-performance level offsets to apply to clock values. This is allowed on certain GeForce GPUs. Not all clock domains or performance levels may be modified.
> 
> When "16" (Bit 4) is set in the "Coolbits" option value, the nvidia-settings command line interface allows setting GPU overvoltage. This is allowed on certain GeForce GPUs.
> 
> When this option is set for an X screen, it will be applied to all X screens running on the same GPU.
> 
> The default for this option is 0 (unsupported features are disabled).






Note that voltage control (bit 4) is only available on 346.16 and 346.22.

To apply the coolbits settings, add the numbers up for the options you want to enable. Fan, clock, and voltage control would be 4+8+16=28. Open up a terminal (within your desktop environment):

sudo nvidia-xconfig --cool-bits=28

You will need to restart X (the GUI environment) in order for it to take effect. The method depends on which init system and login manager you are using. If you are not sure how to do this, you could just restart the computer (though this is only really necessary when upgrading kernels, etc.).

When you have restarted X, open up NVIDIA X Server Settings. You will find fan settings under the Thermal Settings tab. Click the check box, enter a number or move the slider, and click apply.



Core and memory clock offset settings are also available under the PowerMizer tab.

Voltage offset settings are only available via CLI at the moment. To query the current offset:

nvidia-settings -q GPUOverVoltageOffset

The value is shown in microvolts, e.g. a +18mV offset would be 18000.

To set the offset value:

nvidia-settings -a GPUOverVoltageOffset=18000

You can also see what voltage the GPU is set to run at:

nvidia-settings -q GPUCurrentCoreVoltage

However, this doesn't appear to be a real-time value. It may just be the max that the GPU will run at given the right load. The value only seems to change when changing the offset.









All of the above settings can be saved to a config file (a hidden file called .nvidia-settings-rc in your home directory) so that they will be loaded automatically. I haven't looked into it much yet, so at the moment I'm just applying my settings manually. The GUI panel has a button for saving the configuration, but the resulting file doesn't seem to contain the fan and clock settings. The nvidia-settings CLI command does have options for loading and saving the config file. I'll try it sometime to see if it works.


----------



## xgunnas

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *GreedyMuffin*
> 
> Got Evga 970 SCC (The newest one) For the price increase of 30$ each, so totalt 60$,
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I am happy with that, Dual bios and i can remove cooler, also good PCB this time
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> good choice?


yap, for sure, EVGA underpriced the new SSC because of the first version being...mediocre to say the least.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kribol01*
> 
> Hi guys,
> Been following the thread for a while and wanted to thank everybody for the enthusiasm. I recently gave up on watercooling and wanted to move to a smaller case and with a system that needed no tinkering and would just work. a.k.a air cooling. With the release of maxwell I felt no need to consider it twice and went for it. I am currently happily residing in a NZXT Source 340 and am really enjoying the neat interior.
> 
> I saw the posts some pages back about undervolting which happens to be exactly what I want since I couldn't help myself getting two G1 Gaming cards
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> so I got the undervolted BIOS from @Xoriams post and tried that since it's the same original BIOS as my cards. That failed a couple of times with bluescreening just after boot mentioning an nvsomething.dll and due to some recent BIOS tinkering I did with TDP values i suspected that. Sure enough, once I left those at stock and tried the voltage settings it worked fine.
> 
> Here's the thing though.
> 1. I can't set a boost clock in the common tab in maxwell bios tweaker. No matter the value my cards boost to 134X-135X. Memory works fine.
> 2. I can't hit a voltage between 1143 and 1162. There are two steps in between those two values, 1150 and 1156 I think, but I can't get those values when stressing the cards. 1143, 1150 and 1156 make the GPU run at 1143V.
> 
> All the testing was done with SLI disabled and only my top card's BIOS undervolted.
> 
> I'm not seeing any throttling what so ever and both my cards can run 1506/3801 at 1143V so I'm in no way disappointed
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Just somewhat curious to why those voltage settings do nothing and mainly why I can't set a boost clock so I won't have to OC in afterburner.
> 
> I'm adding my BIOS and hope someone with a better understanding can help my understand all this..
> 
> Cheers!
> 
> GM204MODU.zip 137k .zip file


just looked at the bios my suggestion is to use a different bios that lets you set the boost clock (available over in the bios thread), the boost clock is disabled for your bios. The base boost is based on bin 62 on the boost table, that's why it goes to 13xx, so you just have to go to the common tab and change that to 1107.5 1506 1506 (not 1107 1107 1506). if a constant boost clock is what you want Make sure it's entry 0 1 2, it's also switched around to 1 2 0 for some reason on the bios, must be the mouse wheel scrolling or something.

As for the voltage, the voltage is locked at 1.15 max, so naturally the bios picks 1.143, because some cards do that, I set my card at 1.312 and it will only max boost to the bin with 1.3, not 1.312.

edit, i went ahead and made some changes

http://www.filedropper.com/gm204modu


----------



## EarthSpiritD2

Is it worth upgrading to a 970 now even though there are issues? I used to have a 560 ti but now i'm on a GTX 275 with a 4790k. I know i need to upgrade but i don't know if its worth it due to the problems with the 970. Thanks in advance.


----------



## battleaxe

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *valvehead*
> 
> A quick breakdown of Coolbits options:
> 
> Note that voltage control (bit 4) is only available on 346.16 and 346.22.
> 
> To apply the coolbits settings, add the numbers up for the options you want to enable. Fan, clock, and voltage control would be 4+8+16=28. Open up a terminal (within your desktop environment):
> 
> Code:
> 
> 
> 
> Code:
> 
> 
> sudo nvidia-xconfig --cool-bits=28
> 
> You will need to restart X (the GUI environment) in order for it to take effect. The method depends on which init system and login manager you are using. If you are not sure how to do this, you could just restart the computer (though this is only really necessary when upgrading kernels, etc.).
> 
> When you have restarted X, open up NVIDIA X Server Settings. You will find fan settings under the Thermal Settings tab. Click the check box, enter a number or move the slider, and click apply.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Core and memory clock offset settings are also available under the PowerMizer tab.
> 
> Voltage offset settings are only available via CLI at the moment. To query the current offset:
> 
> Code:
> 
> 
> 
> Code:
> 
> 
> nvidia-settings -q GPUOverVoltageOffset
> 
> The value is shown in microvolts, e.g. a +18mV offset would be 18000.
> 
> To set the offset value:
> 
> Code:
> 
> 
> 
> Code:
> 
> 
> nvidia-settings -a GPUOverVoltageOffset=18000
> 
> You can also see what voltage the GPU is set to run at:
> 
> Code:
> 
> 
> 
> Code:
> 
> 
> nvidia-settings -q GPUCurrentCoreVoltage
> 
> However, this doesn't appear to be a real-time value. It may just be the max that the GPU will run at given the right load. The value only seems to change when changing the offset.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> All of the above settings can be saved to a config file (a hidden file called .nvidia-settings-rc in your home directory) so that they will be loaded automatically. I haven't looked into it much yet, so at the moment I'm just applying my settings manually. The GUI panel has a button for saving the configuration, but the resulting file doesn't seem to contain the fan and clock settings. The nvidia-settings CLI command does have options for loading and saving the config file. I'll try it sometime to see if it works.


Dude... you rock!

+1


----------



## madorax

My Max OC on my card Palit 970 Jetstream, so happy


----------



## kribol01

Edit: crappy post w/o quote...


----------



## kribol01

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *xgunnas*
> 
> yap, for sure, EVGA underpriced the new SSC because of the first version being...mediocre to say the least.
> just looked at the bios my suggestion is to use a different bios that lets you set the boost clock (available over in the bios thread), the boost clock is disabled for your bios. The base boost is based on bin 62 on the boost table, that's why it goes to 13xx, so you just have to go to the common tab and change that to 1107.5 1506 1506 (not 1107 1107 1506). if a constant boost clock is what you want Make sure it's entry 0 1 2, it's also switched around to 1 2 0 for some reason on the bios, must be the mouse wheel scrolling or something.
> 
> As for the voltage, the voltage is locked at 1.15 max, so naturally the bios picks 1.143, because some cards do that, I set my card at 1.312 and it will only max boost to the bin with 1.3, not 1.312.
> 
> edit, i went ahead and made some changes
> 
> http://www.filedropper.com/gm204modu


Thanks for quick answers!
The base boost being based on bin 62, is that how the cards work or do you see that somehow?

Regarding the entry 0 1 2, that's what it looked like in the BIOS i pulled of my cards. Never saw why I would change that... and what do they even mean? smile.gif


----------



## xgunnas

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *EarthSpiritD2*
> 
> Is it worth upgrading to a 970 now even though there are issues? I used to have a 560 ti but now i'm on a GTX 275 with a 4790k. I know i need to upgrade but i don't know if its worth it due to the problems with the 970. Thanks in advance.


yes they are worth it, get the newer evga models for less chance of coil whine, and the 2 cards with backplates to help with potential sagging are Gigabyte G1 or EVGA ftw+. GM200 is coming but that'll cost around 700 if not more.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kribol01*
> 
> Thanks for quick answers!
> The base boost being based on bin 62, is that how the cards work or do you see that somehow?
> 
> Regarding the entry 0 1 2, that's what it looked like in the BIOS i pulled of my cards. Never saw why I would change that... and what do they even mean? smile.gif


the numbers were switched around for your bios when i loaded it, didn't happen for my other bios, probably just my eyes







, but there were a few numbers that were out of place.

the base boost clock is what the card boosts to when it isn't on the highest workload sometimes, i just like to set it the same as the max boost so the same clock shows up all the time


----------



## TahoeDust

Right now I am taking a page out of Xoriam's book and trying some undervolting. I took his Undervolt bios and brought it down to 1.175v at his same clocks (1515MHz core/1850 mem). They have been running stable in Valley so far and I am going to do some more testing. I am hoping this will help keep them cooler.

Edit: Just ran them through Firestrike with no problems. Graphics score was 25190...better than I ever managed with my EVGA SSCs even at max volts and max overclock.


----------



## juniordnz

Just keep an eye out for any Vrel, Vop and Pwr perfcap on GPU-Z. I believe power limit is a little bit trickier to bring down than the voltage, but one should help the other down.

PS: I envy your avatar soooooo much







soon, soon...


----------



## ViTosS

Guys I think my GTX 970 have only 3.5GB VRAM, because I tried to reach 4GB VRAM in Far Cry 4 using 4K resolution and 8xMSAA, it stays at 3.8GB but with a lot of stuttering and the GPU usage dropping a lot whenever I walk in the game or turn the camera, exactly what happen when the GPU is reaching the max GPU VRAM, like trying to run a setting in game but you don't have enough VRAM, and then it freezes and slowdown a lot. Also, in Shadow of Mordor the max I can reach in the benchmark with all ultra is 3.5GB.

I'm starting to think that all 970 or just some have only 3.5GB and not 4GB like the 980s


----------



## Agent_kenshin

Wow been a while since I have been in this thread. The last time I was in here was back in October deciding which one I should buy and instead decided to buy a major part for my next build. Well after all the set backs I finally did it and pulled the trigger on the EVGA 4TW+ that just went up on the egg. I am planning on maybe doing a 3 way 970 setup but I need other parts first before I can get this going.

If anyone is wondering how much.... check it out here http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16814487090


----------



## jlhawn

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ViTosS*
> 
> Guys I think my GTX 970 have only 3.5GB VRAM, because I tried to reach 4GB VRAM in Far Cry 4 using 4K resolution and 8xMSAA, it stays at 3.8GB but with a lot of stuttering and the GPU usage dropping a lot whenever I walk in the game or turn the camera, exactly what happen when the GPU is reaching the max GPU VRAM, like trying to run a setting in game but you don't have enough VRAM, and then it freezes and slowdown a lot. Also, in Shadow of Mordor the max I can reach in the benchmark with all ultra is 3.5GB.
> 
> I'm starting to think that all 970 or just some have only 3.5GB and not 4GB like the 980s


it has been proven that all 970 graphics cards have 4gig vrm and can use all of it, some also show it can't use all the 4gig vrm but does in fact have all 4 gig.
so I think it's a issue with some systems, drivers, hardware, game settings, or all of the ones I mentioned.
I also believe it will be corrected, I do not have any vrm issue.


----------



## error-id10t

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *valvehead*
> 
> A quick breakdown of /snip


Thanks very much, rep on it's way


----------



## OdinValk

Who has a modified MSI gaming bios?


----------



## Team Grinder

I'm adding my BIOS and hope someone with a better understanding can help my understand all this..

Cheers!

GM204MODU.zip 137k .zip file
[/quote]

http://www.overclock.net/t/1514085/official-nvidia-gtx-970-owners-club/11070

Try my bios. Half way down the page. 1518/8000. The voltage is 1.150v under 3D load. Let me know how you go.


----------



## juniordnz

Please specify your card model and the bios code. It's really not advised to use BIOS from different models than your own.


----------



## Team Grinder

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *juniordnz*
> 
> Please specify your card model and the bios code. It's really not advised to use BIOS from different models than your own.


True if you have 5 or more different models and PCB'S like MSI, but the Gigabyte 970 has only ever used the one PCB but changed the memory from Samsung to Hynix. GTX 970 G1 Gaming, it's the bios ending in 4D which I believe is the most current bios. I have tried every single bios made for the G1. They all work. Some bios dont like certain cards though.
Also adjusted on the bios is the fan speed to 950rpm and/or 21%.


----------



## TheADLA

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *EarthSpiritD2*
> 
> Is it worth upgrading to a 970 now even though there are issues? I used to have a 560 ti but now i'm on a GTX 275 with a 4790k. I know i need to upgrade but i don't know if its worth it due to the problems with the 970. Thanks in advance.


Hi there,

yeah I was a little afraid of that too at first, especially hearing about coil-whining and Fan trouble (especially MSI, but they fixed it). But I got myself an MSI Golden Edition and so far ,
everything is totally fine. And it is worth it. So don't be afraid


----------



## Sasquatch in Space

Well I'm here, now the club is complete.


----------



## Hequaqua

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TheADLA*
> 
> Hi there,
> 
> yeah I was a little afraid of that too at first, especially hearing about coil-whining and Fan trouble (especially MSI, but they fixed it). But I got myself an MSI Golden Edition and so far ,
> everything is totally fine. And it is worth it. So don't be afraid


I have the MSI Gaming 970 and haven't had any problems with fan noise. I actually think this card is more silent that the R9 270 I came from. I would like to have that backplate on the Golden Edition. It looks sweet.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Sasquatch in Space*
> 
> Well I'm here, now the club is complete.


Glad you could join us, and make the club complete.....lol

I've doing some benchmarking this morning. I had my card in the 2.0 slot. Ran Valley and Firestrike each at stock, and OC'd. I then moved the card to 3.0 and re-ran them. I was actually surprised. At stock on Firestrike I actually scored higher in the graphics @2.0. The OC'd settings did increase the score a bit @3.0. On Valley, I picked up 1 FPS using 3.0.

I OC'd my whole system and broke 14000 on Graphics.

http://www.3dmark.com/fs/3822307


----------



## OnlyOnCloud9

I am currently at 1500mhz on the core and 7830mhz on the memory is it worth adding voltage to get to 8000mhz memory? My highest temp at full load for 4 hours is 63 degrees celsius. What would be a safe voltage limit?


----------



## Cannonkill

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *OdinValk*
> 
> Who has a modified MSI gaming bios?


I do but don't have access to le computer for the next week so when I do I could post it. What are your clocks and scores right now on stock.


----------



## Hequaqua

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *OnlyOnCloud9*
> 
> I am currently at 1500mhz on the core and 7830mhz on the memory is it worth adding voltage to get to 8000mhz memory? My highest temp at full load for 4 hours is 63 degrees celsius. What would be a safe voltage limit?


What voltages are you seeing now? I max at 1.25, but it never stays there.

My settings for 1566/8000:
Voltage +87
Power Limit 110
Core +225
Memory +500

When I run Firestrike it will throttle back to 1556 or so on the first graphics test. The rest of the run it will stay at 1566.

EDIT: I don't think it actually adds any voltage to my card after +47 though. I wouldn't swear to that, but it doesn't seem to make a difference in my core clocks.


----------



## OnlyOnCloud9

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Hequaqua*
> 
> What voltages are you seeing now? I max at 1.25, but it never stays there.
> 
> My settings for 1566/8000:
> Voltage +87
> Power Limit 110
> Core +225
> Memory +500
> 
> When I run Firestrike it will throttle back to 1556 or so on the first graphics test. The rest of the run it will stay at 1566.
> 
> EDIT: I don't think it actually adds any voltage to my card after +47 though. I wouldn't swear to that, but it doesn't seem to make a difference in my core clocks.


I see 1.20 volts right now


----------



## Hequaqua

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *OnlyOnCloud9*
> 
> I see 1.20 volts right now


I would think you should be fine to add some voltage. I think the cards are maxed at like 1.3v anyway. I wouldn't worry too much about the memory, the core is what will give you a bigger boost overall. Just go up a little at a time until it crashes, then back it down a bit and benchmark. I use Firestrike to get my Core, and Valley to get my memory clocks. I then game and see how well it does. I can bench at 1566/8000, but it won't hold up during BF4 or Crysis 3. I have found that 1540-1545/8000 is my stable gaming settings.


----------



## xgunnas

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *OnlyOnCloud9*
> 
> I am currently at 1500mhz on the core and 7830mhz on the memory is it worth adding voltage to get to 8000mhz memory? My highest temp at full load for 4 hours is 63 degrees celsius. What would be a safe voltage limit?


the cards are capped at 1.25v without flashing bios and 1.3v hardcapped either way, and temps go up but you probably would get around 570 on 1.25/1.26v while temps increase by about 5C. The voltage does not affect mem clock AFAIK


----------



## Wirerat

Just got my gtx 970 ftw.


----------



## Ghoxt

She's getting closer one step at a time to being alive. GPU renderer when complete. I'm changing the Water Blocks but the aesthetic will be nearly the same.

(7) 970's in placement test.


----------



## error8

Hello everyone,
I just registered to put this question: what is the maximum TDP the the vanilla gtx 970 can handle - 4+2 phase design?
I'm with my Zotac 970 at 131 % tdp and I'm seeing those chokes really hot. I was wondering if 150% can be used without burning it. Staying at 1518 core and 8000 mhz ram at this moment.
Thanks.


----------



## pe4nut666

Does anyone have the gigabyte gtx 970 itx card? I am thinking of getting it for my node 304 htpc and wondering if I will be able to hear it from 8-10 feet away cause some reviews say it is loader then the bigger cards


----------



## jlhawn

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *pe4nut666*
> 
> Does anyone have the gigabyte get 970 it card? I am thinking of getting it for my node 304 htpc and wondering if I will be able to hear it from 8-10 feet away cause some reviews say it is loader then the bigger cards


I have the gigabyte g1 gaming, my case is on top of my desk and 2 feet away and I cannot hear the gpu fans at any time while idle or gaming.
if I turn the the fans up myself to 100% I can just hear a little fan noise, under full load it never gets over 68c so with the fans in auto mode only go up to 65% and no noise that I can hear.


----------



## pe4nut666

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jlhawn*
> 
> I have the gigabyte g1 gaming, my case is on top of my desk and 2 feet away and I cannot hear the gpu fans at any time while idle or gaming.
> if I turn the the fans up myself to 100% I can just hear a little fan noise, under full load it never gets over 68c so with the fans in auto mode only go up to 65% and no noise that I can hear.


Yes but the itx card only has 1 fan and is less half the length of the g1


----------



## jlhawn

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *pe4nut666*
> 
> Yes but the itx card only has 1 fan and is less half the length of the g1


oh gosh I missed the itx part







totally different graphics card, there is a review on the itx version, I will find it and link you to it.
either way I don't think you will hear the single fan from 8 to 10 feet away


----------



## Wirerat

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jlhawn*
> 
> oh gosh I missed the itx part
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> totally different graphics card, there is a review on the itx version, I will find it and link you to it.
> either way I don't think you will hear the single fan from 8 to 10 feet away


the basic zotac is almost the same size as the gigabyte itx but has two fans. I think it would be better for a itx build.


----------



## ValValdesky

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Team Grinder*
> 
> Just for the guys who want to underclock the Gigabyte G1 Gaming. Here is a bios for you. Enjoy and let me know how you go with it. Changed is:
> 
> 3D load voltage is 1.150v
> Fan speed changed to 950RPM / 21%
> Default clock is 1367MHz/ Boost is 1519MHZ/Memory is 8000MHz
> 
> 4Dmod.zip 138k .zip file
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Let me know how you guys go.


Hey dude I tried your BIOS settings with my card, ASIC 75.7%
Did a run of Heaven and got this score, 


I have not encountered any problems with it, but I have yet to tested it thoroughly.

Thanks.


----------



## Jo0

If I buy a regular Gigabyte 980 and flash it with the G1 980 bios how well will the card hold up


----------



## PureBlackFire

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *pe4nut666*
> 
> Does anyone have the gigabyte gtx 970 itx card? I am thinking of getting it for my node 304 htpc and wondering if I will be able to hear it from 8-10 feet away cause some reviews say it is loader then the bigger cards


I read a few pages back in this thread that it gets loud and throttles terribly under load without a bios flash.


----------



## lester007

i just notice i cant remove the cooler on my msi gtx 970 golden, there is a small sticker warranty void if removed where screws are place


----------



## PureBlackFire

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *lester007*
> 
> i just notice i cant remove the cooler on my msi gtx 970 golden, there is a small sticker warranty void if removed where screws are place


MSI has no problem with removing the cooler as long as you don't cause any damage to the card.


----------



## OdinValk

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *PureBlackFire*
> 
> MSI has no problem with removing the cooler as long as you don't cause any damage to the card.


golden could be different?


----------



## hurricane28

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *PureBlackFire*
> 
> MSI has no problem with removing the cooler as long as you don't cause any damage to the card.


That is depending on where you are from. For example, in the US they allow more than in Holland. I should know because i tried it once and i didn't have warranty anymore.

To make sure, i would call MSI in your country.


----------



## OdinValk

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *hurricane28*
> 
> That is depending on where you are from. For example, in the US they allow more than in Holland. I should know because i tried it once and i didn't have warranty anymore.
> 
> To make sure, i would call MSI in your country.


yea it is different in each country.. but I know for a fact that here in the US.. they don't mind mods as long as you do not change ANYthing that is factory made.. you can remove the cooler/fans/shrouds etc... as long as you do not ALTER anything about it.. its all good


----------



## jlhawn

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *PureBlackFire*
> 
> MSI has no problem with removing the cooler as long as you don't cause any damage to the card.


then why do they install a sticker that says "Warranty Void If Removed" ?

see # 2


----------



## error-id10t

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jo0*
> 
> If I buy a regular Gigabyte 980 and flash it with the G1 980 bios how well will the card hold up


Why would you do this.. compare the BIOS from both cards today and see the differences. AFAIK it's the cooler and backplate etc, that make the difference not the BIOS itself.


----------



## hurricane28

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jlhawn*
> 
> then why do they install a sticker that says "Warranty Void If Removed" ?
> 
> see # 2


That's a good question, i actually had contact with MSI directly and they told me the same thing that if you do no alter with the card and changed anything with the hardware and ONLY remove the cooler you would be fine and still have warranty.

The sticker is for people who do not know how to do it and brick or damage the card.


----------



## OdinValk

http://www.overclock.net/t/1520772/small-mod-for-my-msi-gtx-970

see last couple pages of this thread.. I actually went and emailed MSI to ask


----------



## phenom01

Yea I have a golden and it has that sticker right on one of the screws holding the main heatsink to the PCB.


----------



## jlhawn

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *hurricane28*
> 
> That's a good question, i actually had contact with MSI directly and they told me the same thing that if you do no alter with the card and changed anything with the hardware and ONLY remove the cooler you would be fine and still have warranty.
> 
> The sticker is for people who do not know how to do it and brick or damage the card.


yes but every graphics card I have owned the warranty sticker was over 2 of the 4 screws holding the heat sink on the gpu,
I removed the heat sinks on my 2 PNY GTX 580's to apply better thermal paste and so now their lifetime warranty is no good.
I'm just saying I wouldn't remove it from a new graphics card, wait till it's older and you don't care if the warranty is void by remmoving
the sticker.


----------



## PureBlackFire

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jlhawn*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *PureBlackFire*
> 
> MSI has no problem with removing the cooler as long as you don't cause any damage to the card.
> 
> 
> 
> then why do they install a sticker that says "Warranty Void If Removed" ?
> 
> see # 2
Click to expand...

for appearances.


----------



## hurricane28

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jlhawn*
> 
> yes but every graphics card I have owned the warranty sticker was over 2 of the 4 screws holding the heat sink on the gpu,
> I removed the heat sinks on my 2 PNY GTX 580's to apply better thermal paste and so now their lifetime warranty is no good.
> I'm just saying I wouldn't remove it from a new graphics card, wait till it's older and you don't care if the warranty is void by remmoving
> the sticker.


Yeah i agree OR contact MSI directly and ask in the region you are just to make sure.


----------



## pe4nut666

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *vicyo*
> 
> I have one and with the vanilla bios it's pretty terrible. Although updating the bios will solve the problems and lower the temperatures, they should have left factory without the annoying throttling issues


sorry what bios update are you refering to?


----------



## jlhawn

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *OdinValk*
> 
> http://www.overclock.net/t/1520772/small-mod-for-my-msi-gtx-970
> 
> see last couple pages of this thread.. I actually went and emailed MSI to ask


so in other words don't do anything to the graphics cards as in a mod of any kind.
thanks for this info, +rep for ya


----------



## OdinValk

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jlhawn*
> 
> so in other words don't do anything to the graphics cards as in a mod of any kind.
> thanks for this info, +rep for ya


that is basically what I got from it.. I wanted to change the color of the red shroud to green to better match my build scheme... so I'll have to wait till the warranty is out I guess.. or just not give a damn lol... i'm sure by the time the warranty is out.. I will be in the market for the next big thing.. GTX 1k series?


----------



## vicyo

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *pe4nut666*
> 
> sorry what bios update are you refering to?


Ones in their webpage

Mind you that there are 3 versions of this card, so check witch one you have before flashing the new bios


----------



## pe4nut666

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *vicyo*
> 
> Ones in their webpage
> 
> Mind you that there are 3 versions of this card, so check witch one you have before flashing the new bios


OK thanks so what does the bios update do? Lower the temp so it doesn't throttle as much? Sorry I am new to the pc gaming so I am still learning


----------



## Wirerat

Whats a good a good asic score on a gtx 970?


Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


----------



## TahoeDust

My first EVGA SSC was a 79.8%. My second EVGA SSC was 67.4%. The two Gigabyte G1s I just got are 73.9% and 75.2%.


----------



## Team Grinder

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ValValdesky*
> 
> Hey dude I tried your BIOS settings with my card, ASIC 75.7%
> Did a run of Heaven and got this score,
> 
> 
> I have not encountered any problems with it, but I have yet to tested it thoroughly.
> 
> Thanks.


Hopefully it goes ok for you. So far I had tested about 12 hours of a Heaven loop. 12 hours of titanfall. 5 hours of Crysis 1 ( great for testing low utilization on the card ). Also 6 hours of Crysis 3. Let me know how you go with the rest of the tests. Oh btw, we have very similar ASIC scores, 77.1%


----------



## TheADLA

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Wirerat*
> 
> Whats a good a good asic score on a gtx 970?
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


66.3 % on my MSI Golden Edition


----------



## >Insomniac<

I'm in! Twice!


----------



## GreedyMuffin

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *>Insomniac<*
> 
> I'm in! Twice!


How are temps? :=)


----------



## Mr-Dark

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *GreedyMuffin*
> 
> How are temps? :=)


+1


----------



## OdinValk

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *>Insomniac<*
> 
> I'm in! Twice!


going to sound like a wind tunnel when those things get hot lol


----------



## TahoeDust

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *OdinValk*
> 
> going to sound like a wind tunnel when those things get hot lol


A big +1. As a former EVGA 970 SSC x2 owner, I can guarantee it. Have your headphones ready Insomniac.


----------



## OdinValk

haha.. I had just ONE 970 SC.. and it was LOUD when the fans ramped up... I switched to the MSI gaming.. and its MUCH quieter.. now my h100i fans are the loudest thing in case


----------



## Wirerat

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TahoeDust*
> 
> A big +1. As a former EVGA 970 SSC x2 owner, I can guarantee it. Have your headphones ready Insomniac.


my FTW only needs 25% fanspeed to hold 75c. Were the fans really ramping up that high in sli?


----------



## Duddits1

Anyone heard of the new Asus Geforce GTX 970 DirectCU II OC Black?
I want to know if it has the same Pcb layout as the 970 strix so I can use my waterblock.
Does anyone know?


----------



## Mr-Dark

Gtx 970 G1 for life !!!

run super silent with max temp 55c







@1450mhz stock voltage









the fan of this card stay at same speed idle + load

1600rpm 34% idle stay at same rpm until hit 48% fan speed then rpg go to 1800 so same noise idle and load


----------



## orlfman

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *leakydog*
> 
> yes I understand everything depends on game engine, but how is possible that gtx980 can use all of the 4GB in Middle Earth Shadow of Mordor and gtx970 not? It's not case to case... This is visible instantly if you use Ultra texture quality settings in this game.


http://www.overclock.net/t/1535502/gtx-970s-can-only-use-3-5gb-of-4gb-vram-issue
http://forums.guru3d.com/showthread.php?t=396064

__
https://www.reddit.com/r/2s2968/gtx970_memoryvram_allocation_bug/

it appears that the 970's are incapable of using more than 3.5-3.6gb of vram. some can hit 3.8gb but get hit with a massive performance drop. like single digits. none have been able to hit 4gb usage.


----------



## Wirerat

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *orlfman*
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> http://www.overclock.net/t/1535502/gtx-970s-can-only-use-3-5gb-of-4gb-vram-issue
> http://forums.guru3d.com/showthread.php?t=396064
> 
> __
> https://www.reddit.com/r/2s2968/gtx970_memoryvram_allocation_bug/
> 
> 
> 
> 
> it appears that the 970's are incapable of using more than 3.5-3.6gb of vram. some can hit 3.8gb but get hit with a massive performance drop. like single digits. none have been able to hit 4gb usage.


its old news. My FTW hits 3.9gb in FC4 with no issues at all. Its a bug that does not affect all cards.


----------



## jlhawn

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Wirerat*
> 
> its old news. My FTW hits 3.9gb in FC4 with no issues at all. Its a bug that does not affect all cards.


same here, no problems with performance, fps, or vrm usage


----------



## xgunnas

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *orlfman*
> 
> it appears that the 970's are incapable of using more than 3.5-3.6gb of vram. some can hit 3.8gb but get hit with a massive performance drop. like single digits. none have been able to hit 4gb usage.


3.8 here, no problems
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mr-Dark*
> 
> Gtx 970 G1 for life !!!
> 
> run super silent with max temp 55c
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> @1450mhz stock voltage
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> the fan of this card stay at same speed idle + load
> 
> 1600rpm 34% idle stay at same rpm until hit 48% fan speed then rpg go to 1800 so same noise idle and load


nice temps for single card, not to mention sli.


----------



## Mr-Dark

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *xgunnas*
> 
> 3.8 here, no problems
> nice temps for single card, not to mention sli.


at the end of this month will get another one for SLI


----------



## Moparman

Ok to reply to everyone's posts pages back. Yes my cards max at 51c 99% load for many hours of running. Also I'm on X79 and running slot1 and 5 so the cards are very far apart. Also unlike 99% of you I have 9 1800-2000rpm fans in my side panel with 22 total in my case. I also just changed my bios on my cards and I'm no w running 1605 core and 3650mem 24/7. [email protected] 5ghz. Cards now see 57c max.


----------



## xgunnas

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Moparman*
> 
> Ok to reply to everyone's posts pages back. Yes my cards max at 51c 99% load for many hours of running. Also I'm on X79 and running slot1 and 5 so the cards are very far apart. Also unlike 99% of you I have 9 1800-2000rpm fans in my side panel with 22 total in my case. I also just changed my bios on my cards and I'm no w running 1605 core and 3650mem 24/7. [email protected] 5ghz. Cards now see 57c max.


nice man, are you running 1.3v on both cards?


----------



## Moparman

The afterburner I'm using only lets it go 1.275v on both. I ran out of time last night but I'm going to let these try 1615core and loop valley at 2880x1620 max settings for the afternoon while I'm gone so we shall see. Setting my E5 1660 to 5.1ghz for the test so cross fingers.

These cards are just the windforce cards non G1.


----------



## Wirerat

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Moparman*
> 
> The afterburner I'm using only lets it go 1.275v on both. I ran out of time last night but I'm going to let these try 1615core and loop valley at 2880x1620 max settings for the afternoon while I'm gone so we shall see. Setting my E5 1660 to 5.1ghz for the test so cross fingers.


I would love to look at your bios. I tried the nolimit bios on my FTW that was posted and my card was throttling more in valley. With just Afterburner overclock with no voltage my card runs valley at 1480-1516mhz.

With the nolimit bios my card was at 1406mhz during valley runs. it did have higher max frequency (1600mhz) but the card was throttling more.


----------



## lester007

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TheADLA*
> 
> 66.3 % on my MSI Golden Edition


can you hit 8Ghz on memory clock?
my asic is only 74% i cant do 8Ghz without crashing in the middle of valley benchmark


----------



## TahoeDust

These G1 cards are absolute monsters. Just ran firestrike at 1606MHz...

http://www.3dmark.com/fs/3834841


----------



## Moparman

Nice run


----------



## xgunnas

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Wirerat*
> 
> I would love to look at your bios. I tried the nolimit bios on my FTW that was posted and my card was throttling more in valley. With just Afterburner overclock with no voltage my card runs valley at 1480-1516mhz.
> 
> With the nolimit bios my card was at 1406mhz during valley runs. it did have higher max frequency (1600mhz) but the card was throttling more.


the evga 2xxx cards are limited by tdp, might want to raise the power limit if u can.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Moparman*
> 
> The afterburner I'm using only lets it go 1.275v on both. I ran out of time last night but I'm going to let these try 1615core and loop valley at 2880x1620 max settings for the afternoon while I'm gone so we shall see. Setting my E5 1660 to 5.1ghz for the test so cross fingers.
> 
> These cards are just the windforce cards non G1.


the cards go up to 1.3 or 1.312v , afterburner/gpuz only shows up to 1.275v no matter what, you COULD be running 1.3v even though it says 1.275v unless the bios max is 1.275v


----------



## Wirerat

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *xgunnas*
> 
> the evga 2xxx cards are limited by tdp, might want to raise the power limit if u can.
> the cards go up to 1.3 or 1.312v , afterburner/gpuz only shows up to 1.275v no matter what, you COULD be running 1.3v even though it says 1.275v unless the bios max is 1.275v


the nolimit bios was raising the tdp to 125%. I maxed it out in ab but it still seemed to throttle around 102%.

Its just for fun benching anyways. The card is gaming at 1480mhz and is chewing threw all my games smooth as glass.

I knew the evga had some issues holding 1500mhz+ compared to the msi and G1.


----------



## Moparman

I'll check mine under load with a meter later. I haven't seen any throttling yet.


----------



## IAmTheNorwegian

970 sc. In sli, Define r5, 1 slot between them, i could add a fan to the door if it would help with temps?


----------



## Teskin89

I have switched DVI-D entrance and on the gpu appeared a different bios. In both of cases i have a high termal throttling at 63 C. I would like to fix it without modding the bios


----------



## juniordnz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Teskin89*
> 
> I have switched DVI-D entrance and on the gpu appeared a different bios. In both of cases i have a high termal throttling at 63 C. I would like to fix it without modding the bios


You have two options to prevent the 63ºC throttle:

1- Go under water so your cards doesn't even reach 63 degress (not guaranteed).
2- Mod your BIOS. (cheaper)

(That considering that you have tried everything from increasing the card fans o 100% and improving your system airflow.)


----------



## error-id10t

3) Run Linux, though I have hard time understanding why it's different. All I know is that the GPU clocks are reported the same and folding numbers back this up.


----------



## Moparman

Ok here we go one hour of valley at 2880X1620 max settings 1605 core 3602 mem.



http://s1097.photobucket.com/user/aaronwpbb/media/IMAG0427_zpshfcvmazg.jpg.html


----------



## ValValdesky

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Team Grinder*
> 
> Hopefully it goes ok for you. So far I had tested about 12 hours of a Heaven loop. 12 hours of titanfall. 5 hours of Crysis 1 ( great for testing low utilization on the card ). Also 6 hours of Crysis 3. Let me know how you go with the rest of the tests. Oh btw, we have very similar ASIC scores, 77.1%


I had to flash back to stock bios because I was getting artifacts and after some time the drivers stopped working.


----------



## xgunnas

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ValValdesky*
> 
> I had to flash back to stock bios because I was getting artifacts and after some time the drivers stopped working.


1.15v is too low for 1500 for more than half the cards out there, should just make a bios at 1.2v max boost @1506 with 1.3v unlocked for afterburner just in case. There's no point of locking it at 1.15v max cause that bios wouldn't work for some of the cards.


----------



## theseopenfields

Hey guys, quick question.

One of my GTX 570s just died, so I'm looking to replace both of them with a single GTX 970. I plan to watercool and overclock it, and after all the issues with the VRMs on my reference 570s I'm looking to find the GTX 970 with the best power delivery, stability, and overclocking potential.
I checked a few reviews and it looks like the MSI 970 Gaming is my best option with its custom PCB and EK waterblock compatibility. Will this card fit my needs, or should I look to a different one?


----------



## doza

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *juniordnz*
> 
> You have two options to prevent the 63ºC throttle:
> 
> 1- Go under water so your cards doesn't even reach 63 degress (not guaranteed).
> 2- Mod your BIOS. (cheaper)
> 
> (That considering that you have tried everything from increasing the card fans o 100% and improving your system airflow.)


my card under h100i get's to 44c max, but that's with not the best thermal, will go to max 40c with proper thermal paste, but with proper wc i bet it woud go even lower so if temp's are your problem water is the answer


----------



## juniordnz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *doza*
> 
> my card under h100i get's to 44c max, but that's with not the best thermal, will go to max 40c with proper thermal paste, but with proper wc i bet it woud go even lower so if temp's are your problem water is the answer


Don't know if you already did it in another thread (if so, point me there), but could you show us your adaptations of H100I on your card?


----------



## Bluemustang

I hadnt thought of this until just now but im going to add This EK Water block to my GPUs and i didnt consider that i might not be able to use my stock backplate that came with my Gigabyte 970s.

Anyone know about that and if so what longer screws can i get?


----------



## DarthBaggins

Signed up








http://www.techpowerup.com/gpuz/details.php?id=2whq3


----------



## Team Grinder

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ValValdesky*
> 
> I had to flash back to stock bios because I was getting artifacts and after some time the drivers stopped working.


Sorry to hear







If you want me to raise the voltage to 1.175v let me know. That should just about be stable for you. Maybe even 1.18v


----------



## ValValdesky

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Team Grinder*
> 
> Sorry to hear
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> If you want me to raise the voltage to 1.175v let me know. That should just about be stable for you. Maybe even 1.18v


Yeah man if you could do me the favor, I tried messing with Maxwell Bios Tweaker but I always get a drivers stopped working error. I liked the performance I was getting with your settings, with the stock BIOS the card was underclocking and giving me FPS drops.


----------



## xgunnas

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ValValdesky*
> 
> Yeah man if you could do me the favor, I tried messing with Maxwell Bios Tweaker but I always get a drivers stopped working error. I liked the performance I was getting with your settings, with the stock BIOS the card was underclocking and giving me FPS drops.


artifacts is unstable memory clock, fps drop is either tdp limit or low util. Not every card can run 8000mhz on the memory. Should at least check for stability before flashing. I have a generic 1.225v bios with minimum voltage raised to eliminate low util instability. I lowered it to 1530/7800 1.225v just in case, 1.3v is unlocked, just fire up afterburner whenever you feel like it.

I've been refraining from uploading bios because it's like assuming all all 970s will get 1500/8000 1.2v, doesn't work that way.

http://www.filedropper.com/1531bios

make sure your card can run 1530/7800 1.225v before flashing, as always, at your own risk.


----------



## Team Grinder

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ValValdesky*
> 
> Yeah man if you could do me the favor, I tried messing with Maxwell Bios Tweaker but I always get a drivers stopped working error. I liked the performance I was getting with your settings, with the stock BIOS the card was underclocking and giving me FPS drops.


Here you go, let me know. If this doesn't work then we can lower the memory a touch.

G1Bios4Dmod.zip 867k .zip file


----------



## TahoeDust

Managed to break 120fps in Valley...


----------



## TheADLA

false
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *lester007*
> 
> can you hit 8Ghz on memory clock?
> my asic is only 74% i cant do 8Ghz without crashing in the middle of valley benchmark


No I can't. I also don't know which memory I have. GPU-Z is just telling me GDDR5, not whether its Hynix or Samsung. And so far I hit 1425 MHZ on GPU clock. My new Thermaltake Case is not here yet and I have some temp problems with this old cheap one I have now lol. Mine goes to 74 Degrees in Heaven. I might be able to push more once the new case arrived.


----------



## lester007

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TheADLA*
> 
> false
> No I can't. I also don't know which memory I have. GPU-Z is just telling me GDDR5, not whether its Hynix or Samsung. And so far I hit 1425 MHZ on GPU clock. My new Thermaltake Case is not here yet and I have some temp problems with this old cheap one I have now lol. Mine goes to 74 Degrees in Heaven. I might be able to push more once the new case arrived.


i was told that nvidia inspector to view which memory chips but mostly are hynix on msi one


----------



## Joooordaaaaaaan

Ok so my G1 is coming today (happy times







). Apart from the latest NVIDIA driver, what else should I download (I read the noobs guide to NVIDIDA, it's pretty outdated)? MSI Afterburner (not planning on OCing straight away)? Unigine Valley? Btw I don't care about benching at this point, I'd just like to give it a short stress test & be able to monitor temps. Thanks for any responses.


----------



## TheADLA

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Joooordaaaaaaan*
> 
> Ok so my G1 is coming today (happy times
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ). Apart from the latest NVIDIA driver, what else should I download (I read the noobs guide to NVIDIDA, it's pretty outdated)? MSI Afterburner (not planning on OCing straight away)? Unigine Valley? Btw I don't care about benching at this point, I'd just like to give it a short stress test & be able to monitor temps. Thanks for any responses.


Unigine will do the job. I don't know which one is more stressful, Valley or Heaven. I bench with Heaven and 3DMark. Afterburner is also a must have. Besides overclocking, you can also use it to put individual Fan curves if you like. GPU-Z is of course useful as well to check the graphic cards statistics.


----------



## xgunnas

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Joooordaaaaaaan*
> 
> Ok so my G1 is coming today (happy times
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ). Apart from the latest NVIDIA driver, what else should I download (I read the noobs guide to NVIDIDA, it's pretty outdated)? MSI Afterburner (not planning on OCing straight away)? Unigine Valley? Btw I don't care about benching at this point, I'd just like to give it a short stress test & be able to monitor temps. Thanks for any responses.


Enjoy







Valley is closer to real game performance, heaven is more stressful. I think 344.75>347.09 imho.

The stock fan curve is pretty good for the G1 if you don't mind a little noise (only audible if your rig is right next to you)

I think a majority of G1 hits 1500core (stock is 1405) on max boost on gpuz on 1.2v. Memory Clock ranges from 7400-8200 depending on your luck.


----------



## trihy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Joooordaaaaaaan*
> 
> Ok so my G1 is coming today (happy times
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ). Apart from the latest NVIDIA driver, what else should I download (I read the noobs guide to NVIDIDA, it's pretty outdated)? MSI Afterburner (not planning on OCing straight away)? Unigine Valley? Btw I don't care about benching at this point, I'd just like to give it a short stress test & be able to monitor temps. Thanks for any responses.


Please upload your vga bios here when you get the card







GPUz will do the job easily.

Thanks


----------



## QAKE

Soon in the club with one of those beauties


----------



## Wirerat

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *QAKE*
> 
> Soon in the club with one of those beauties


nice


----------



## Alexyy

Could someone Flash the bios to my msi gaming 970?


----------



## juniordnz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Alexyy*
> 
> Could someone Flash the bios to my msi gaming 970?


I think you wanted to ask if someone can MODIFY your card BIOS, right? Because we can't flash it for you.


----------



## Alexyy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *juniordnz*
> 
> I think you wanted to ask if someone can MODIFY your card BIOS, right? Because we can't flash it for you.


Yeah what I meant sorry.


----------



## xgunnas

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Alexyy*
> 
> Could someone Flash the bios to my msi gaming 970?


bios thread here

http://www.overclock.net/t/1517316/extract-and-flash-gtx-970-and-980-firmware-zosons-h2o-and-air-custom-bios

even if you want some1 to mod your bios, they'd need to know your voltage and core/mem clocks, The stuff in the bios thread are mostly 1.3v unlocked with about 1500 core clock. They are stable but not tailored for individual cards.


----------



## Xoriam

Ok that does it I'm convinced now...
I've finally had the time to mess with my 2nd card... Guess what?
They are pretty much clones of eachother.
one i already tested was 74% asic. this new one is 71% asic
Both hynix memory.
Both cap out at 1605 core before crashing.
Memory on this card can do 20mhz more. thats it. XD

Gigabyte you got some mighty tight binning bros! you take all the fun out of the silicon lottery.

Although, I do love you because my SLI setup is perfect due to the card being identical.


----------



## Phantomas 007

In a few days i will have a GTX 970.So i'm thinking to replace also my old monitor 24'. What should i prefer Dell U2715 1440p or Dell U2415 1080p ?


----------



## juniordnz

If you could get a good 1440p monitor it would be better. 1080P will get obsolete soon.

Just look for 1440P resolution, with low response time (2ms or less) and high hZ (120hz or more) and you're good to go for a few years.


----------



## TahoeDust

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Xoriam*
> 
> Ok that does it I'm convinced now...
> I've finally had the time to mess with my 2nd card... Guess what?
> They are pretty much clones of eachother.
> one i already tested was 74% asic. this new one is 71% asic
> Both hynix memory.
> Both cap out at 1605 core before crashing.
> Memory on this card can do 20mhz more. thats it. XD
> 
> Gigabyte you got some mighty tight binning bros! you take all the fun out of the silicon lottery.
> 
> Although, I do love you because my SLI setup is perfect due to the card being identical.


I agree 100% and was thinking the exact same thing. Mine are 73.9 and 75.2 and cap out the same as yours...I think I have gone one click higher in Firestrike. I think the tight binning is what makes these work in SLI better than other models.


----------



## Xoriam

Guys I've got an issue.

I'm not getting 99% usage out of both cards in Valley. they are hovering around 80%


----------



## TahoeDust

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Xoriam*
> 
> Guys I've got an issue.
> 
> I'm not getting 99% usage out of both cards in Valley. they are hovering around 80%


Hmmm...what CPU and what clock?


----------



## juniordnz

Maybe try something "heavier" and see if it works.

I usually don't get 99% on my single 970 either. Only a few games could do it (Assassins Creed Unity, FarCry 4)


----------



## reev3r

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Joooordaaaaaaan*
> 
> Ok so my G1 is coming today (happy times
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ). Apart from the latest NVIDIA driver, what else should I download (I read the noobs guide to NVIDIDA, it's pretty outdated)? MSI Afterburner (not planning on OCing straight away)? Unigine Valley? Btw I don't care about benching at this point, I'd just like to give it a short stress test & be able to monitor temps. Thanks for any responses.


I guess I am a little late to comment, but *most* benchmarks stress the GPU, so they would certainly qualify as a stress test... That being said, personally, I prefer to stress test with furmark. It seems to do a more thorough *stress* test than anything else, given that it us the only one that has ever caused any cards I have to lock up, crash, or have a driver failure. I can get through valley, cinebench, heaven, 3dmark, and finally (albeit a rather odd one) CoD: Modern Warfare (the original), for some reason that game is always one of the most sensitive games to overclocking for me... Ever since the days when I had an 8800GTS and an Athlon 64 6000. Any time my GPU showed the slightest signs of instability, CoD would be the first thing to crash...

Anyhow, I have the 970 G1 Gaming, coming from 2x670 FTW's, this is a MUCH better solution, especially since I don't need to spend the $130 on a waterblock to keep it cool, it's overclocked to ~1,530MHz (Haven't pushed it much yet, it's actually my first effort, mostly because my motherboard is having instability issues with my new water block), and it hasn't gone over ~65℃, and the fans are near silent... I just wish everything else in my rig ran this cool and quiet!

Good luck, I am certain you'll be happy with it!


----------



## shilka

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Phantomas 007*
> 
> In a few days i will have a GTX 970.So i'm thinking to replace also my old monitor 24'. What should i prefer Dell U2715 1440p or Dell U2415 1080p ?


Wait for the new Asus MG279Q.




Its a 27 inch 2560x1440 IPS monitor that can do 120 Hz.


----------



## Mr-Dark

Any one here have gtx 970 in sli and playing bf4 ??

i need some info pls


----------



## juniordnz

Anyone here tried to replace the stock TIM with something more fancy like arctic mx-5? Is the stock TIM good? I'm trying to gain some ºC here since my overclocked 970 is hitting 78ºC in some extreme games.


----------



## reev3r

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Phantomas 007*
> 
> In a few days i will have a GTX 970.So i'm thinking to replace also my old monitor 24'. What should i prefer Dell U2715 1440p or Dell U2415 1080p ?


Personally, I would wait a few months... Lotsa goodies unveiled at CES this year, and depending on how things shake down with freesync we mmightbe seeing much lower prices on G-Sync capable displays, either that, or Nvidia will support Freesync, because they will not be able to afford to have G-Sync adding a $200 price premium on displays while Freesync adds nothing...

I have been wanting a nice IPS G-Sync 1440 panel, but unfortunately Asus somehow has a monopoly on the 1440 panel, and not only is it NOT IPS, but it is freaking ridiculously priced! Pushing $900 for a TN panel? Nutsos.


----------



## Hornet85

I wished the MG279Q monitor had G-Sync feature. Almost perfect (for me anyway), the res, IPS and 120MHz. All that's missing is G-Sync.


----------



## reev3r

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *juniordnz*
> 
> Anyone here tried to replace the stock TIM with something more fancy like arctic mx-5? Is the stock TIM good? I'm trying to gain some ºC here since my overclocked 970 is hitting 78ºC in some extreme games.


Holy buckets! What *extreme* games are you playing??? As well, what 970, so I know what not to recommend to people... That's just crazy bananas!

I have always had a penchant for Tuniq, but even that is a waste, between the *best* and *worst* therma paste out there you will only see a difference of ~3℃, which isn't much, and not really worth potentially voiding your warranty over... I bought a dozen tubes of AS Ceramique 2, because I paid $0.50 per tube from jab-tech, but it is only worth it if you are buying other items, shipping is *somewhat* expensive, although much less than ny first order at the beginning of their going out of business sale, but prices on the products are also much more now... I got almost $200 worth of stuff for just over $40, shipping was $17...

Depending on the card, maybe you can exchange it for a Gigabytes G1, these suckers run ridiculously cool, even under full load.


----------



## Fiery

I got my Asus 970 Strix last week loving it soo much, I am gonna look into oc'ing it at some point


----------



## DarthBaggins

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Fiery*
> 
> I got my Asus 970 Strix last week loving it soo much, I am gonna look into oc'ing it at some point


So far have mine clocked to 1400 for [email protected]


----------



## Fiery

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DarthBaggins*
> 
> So far have mine clocked to 1400 for [email protected]


I have one question as im new here what does [email protected] mean I have seen it used around the forum and im wondering what it means. sorry for being a noob


----------



## DarthBaggins

Folding At home: Folding @ Home Info


----------



## TahoeDust

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *reev3r*
> 
> Holy buckets! What *extreme* games are you playing??? As well, what 970, so I know what not to recommend to people... That's just crazy bananas!
> 
> I have always had a penchant for Tuniq, but even that is a waste, between the *best* and *worst* therma paste out there you will only see a difference of ~3℃, which isn't much, and not really worth potentially voiding your warranty over... I bought a dozen tubes of AS Ceramique 2, because I paid $0.50 per tube from jab-tech, but it is only worth it if you are buying other items, shipping is *somewhat* expensive, although much less than ny first order at the beginning of their going out of business sale, but prices on the products are also much more now... I got almost $200 worth of stuff for just over $40, shipping was $17...
> 
> Depending on the card, maybe you can exchange it for a Gigabytes G1, these suckers run ridiculously cool, even under full load.


It is not that crazy man. My top G1 would get that hot overclocked on the stock fan profile, even with the side of my case off. SLI is tough...all you have is the heat of the bottom card blowing across the sinks of the top card.


----------



## reev3r

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TahoeDust*
> 
> It is not that crazy man. My top G1 would get that hot overclocked on the stock fan profile, even with the side of my case off. SLI is tough...all you have is the heat of the bottom card blowing across the sinks of the top card.


I guess it seems a good bit out of the ordinary to me, given that my card would never go that high, ~65℃ at its hottest, and most of the cards I have seen people posting don't barely hit ~70℃, so it's quite out of the ordinary to me...


----------



## Fiery

Thanks for the clarification


----------



## RedSwoo

Got my Zotac ZT-90101-10P GTX970 last November and just finished new water cooled build.

I installed the Alphacool NexXxos GPX 970 M01 block and backplate with Shin Etsu X23-7783D thermal compound. It was a straight fit with no modding needed.
Before

After


Temps using Unigine Valley Benchmark ultra 1080p are Idle: 19 Degrees, Load: 30 Degrees

Installed:


----------



## Wirerat

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *RedSwoo*
> 
> Got my Zotac ZT-90101-10P GTX970 last November and just finished new water cooled build.
> 
> I installed the Alphacool NexXxos GPX 970 M01 block and backplate with Shin Etsu X23-7783D thermal compound. It was a straight fit with no modding needed.
> +snipped+


What clockspeed after on water?


----------



## RedSwoo

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Wirerat*
> 
> What clockspeed after on water?


That result was with stock settings just to test the new set up. I will have a look into overclocking soon. I would be interested to know what others have achieved with the zotac.


----------



## Wirerat

On air my ftw is at 1480mhz. I adusted the tdp to 125% in bios and it holds 1480 without throttling no voltage added. I have memory at +350 in AB (not certain what that translates to). This profile is at 73c with the fan at 25%. Its completely silent to me.

I think im going to leave it here for gaming and 24/7.

I will work on another bios for benching later for bios slot 2. Would have been nice if one of three bios slots had a high performance profile already loaded.


----------



## juniordnz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *reev3r*
> 
> Holy buckets! What *extreme* games are you playing??? As well, what 970, so I know what not to recommend to people... That's just crazy bananas!
> 
> I have always had a penchant for Tuniq, but even that is a waste, between the *best* and *worst* therma paste out there you will only see a difference of ~3℃, which isn't much, and not really worth potentially voiding your warranty over... I bought a dozen tubes of AS Ceramique 2, because I paid $0.50 per tube from jab-tech, but it is only worth it if you are buying other items, shipping is *somewhat* expensive, although much less than ny first order at the beginning of their going out of business sale, but prices on the products are also much more now... I got almost $200 worth of stuff for just over $40, shipping was $17...
> 
> Depending on the card, maybe you can exchange it for a Gigabytes G1, these suckers run ridiculously cool, even under full load.


Yeah, I have a G1 hahaha It really runs very cool, I get 62-65 in most games even though my room doesn't have AC and I live in a very hot country (room temp reaches 30ºC). But then I found a thing called Assassins Creed Unity and this litlle fu$%#@ is redefining my concepts of "heavy". Forget heaven, forget firestrike ultra, forget every benchmark people use to test their cards, this games is so heavy it's outrageous.

I had a 1607mhz overclock at 1.237V/280W and was rock solid at both heaven ultra and firestrike ultra (several runs). A few minutes into AC:Unity and I started seeing black shapes on the screen (artifacts) and my temperature reaching almost 80ºC. Now I'm at 1.250V/300W and if my eyes are not mistaken I've still seen some artifacts during game play (almost unnoticeable).

Not even furmark got me to those temps, and thats one benchmark most people avoid for being "unrealistic" hot.

Just try it, play 1 hour of assassins creed unity and report back.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TahoeDust*
> 
> It is not that crazy man. My top G1 would get that hot overclocked on the stock fan profile, even with the side of my case off. SLI is tough...all you have is the heat of the bottom card blowing across the sinks of the top card.


And I'm not even SLi'ing yet. Don't wanna imagine what temps making a 970 sandwich will get me, probably could fry some bacon on the back plate (it would be kool if you think about it, hot crispy bacon while you play your games...sorry, I digress)

========================

Currently thinking of adapting a H80i on it`s core and some copper heatsinks on mems and VRMs. Thoughts?


----------



## Xoriam

Please contribute to my thread, I'm having some serious issues with SLI

http://www.overclock.net/t/1536867/sli-serious-issues-need-help


----------



## kribol01

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Team Grinder*
> 
> I'm adding my BIOS and hope someone with a better understanding can help my understand all this..
> 
> Cheers!
> 
> GM204MODU.zip 137k .zip file
> 
> 
> http://www.overclock.net/t/1514085/official-nvidia-gtx-970-owners-club/11070
> 
> Try my bios. Half way down the page. 1518/8000. The voltage is 1.150v under 3D load. Let me know how you go.


Been testing your 4dmod.rom a little bit. so far mainly with my top card. I think maybe I was tinkering too much with the voltage at certain bins while editing my bios. Have been running your 4dmod.rom at 1519/3801 on my top card in both DAI (which caused driver crashing with my modified undervolt bios) and valley. Hopefully it's not just my 2nd card, which is the crappier OCer of the two, that can't cope with the undervolt.

Just passed valley bench with SLI @ 1.150V.

Edit: crashed in Heaven @ 1519. Then passed @ 1506. Can't figure out how to set the boost to 1506 though... What do I edit to make it boost to one bin lower.. Boost clock under commmons tabdidn't work, boost table max boost slider didn't work, lowering TDP base clock and 3d clock didn't work... What am I NOT understanding here


----------



## Greg121986

http://amzn.com/B00R3NK2LE I ordered this yesterday and it arrives tomorrow. I tried waiting for new AMD stuff and more importantly, Nvidia's rebuttal, but I couldn't hold off any longer. Their scheme worked and I bit.


----------



## Team Grinder

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *reev3r*
> 
> ,
> 
> Anyhow, I have the 970 G1 Gaming, coming from 2x670 FTW's, this is a MUCH better solution.


Actually 2 highly overclocked 670's are about 5% slower than a mildly overclocked 970. Did this test about 6 months ago.


----------



## battleaxe

I sold my SLI 670's for a G1 970 also. Good decision in my book.


----------



## Team Grinder

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kribol01*
> 
> Been testing your 4dmod.rom a little bit. so far mainly with my top card. I think maybe I was tinkering too much with the voltage at certain bins while editing my bios. Have been running your 4dmod.rom at 1519/3801 on my top card in both DAI (which caused driver crashing with my modified undervolt bios) and valley. Hopefully it's not just my 2nd card, which is the crappier OCer of the two, that can't cope with the undervolt.
> 
> Just passed valley bench with SLI @ 1.150V.
> 
> Edit: crashed in Heaven @ 1519. Then passed @ 1506. Can't figure out how to set the boost to 1506 though... What do I edit to make it boost to one bin lower.. Boost clock under commmons tabdidn't work, boost table max boost slider didn't work, lowering TDP base clock and 3d clock didn't work... What am I NOT understanding here


http://www.overclock.net/t/1514085/official-nvidia-gtx-970-owners-club/11640

There's a new one I posted about half way down the page with voltage down to 1.181v Let me know how you go with that one. If not I will post one with 1506/7800 1.15v


----------



## kribol01

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Team Grinder*
> 
> http://www.overclock.net/t/1514085/official-nvidia-gtx-970-owners-club/11640
> 
> There's a new one I posted about half way down the page with voltage down to 1.181v Let me know how you go with that one. If not I will post one with 1506/7800 1.15v


I'd rather have 1506/7800 at a lower voltage. Top card does get pretty hot


----------



## TahoeDust

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kribol01*
> 
> I'd rather have 1506/7800 at a lower voltage. Top card does get pretty hot


Undervolting is awesome for SLI setups. It is definitely the way to go for day to day use.


----------



## Team Grinder

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kribol01*
> 
> I'd rather have 1506/7800 at a lower voltage. Top card does get pretty hot


Here try this. Let me know how you go
1506/7800 @ 1.150v

G1Bios.zip 867k .zip file


----------



## trihy

Looking at your bios, looks like you didnt edit clk table values. It's really using 1.150mv and 1506mhz constant or it's throttling?

Do you know whats lowest voltage for 1550mhz?


----------



## JoeDirt

If anyone needs it.

NVFlash v5.199 with certificate checks bypassed:

http://s000.tinyupload.com/index.php?file_id=00641060741809753369


----------



## TahoeDust

OK...this it. The absolute most I can get out of my setup. G1 970s at 1611MHz core/7600MHz memory and 2700k @ 5.2GHz.

http://www.3dmark.com/fs/3845467


----------



## Team Grinder

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *trihy*
> 
> Looking at your bios, looks like you didnt edit clk table values. It's really using 1.150mv and 1506mhz constant or it's throttling?
> 
> Do you know whats lowest voltage for 1550mhz?


Yes it throttles down and only uses 1.150v on 3D load. Voltage also throttles down. During testing 1.175v was the lowest I could go for 1556/8100.


----------



## trihy

Thanks. Ill.try to lower voltage on my bios. Im running 1557mhz at 1.231v.

Are you sure clocks on your bios stays at max (1500) while ie. the entire 3dmark or heaven/valley test?


----------



## DarthBaggins

just need to push 70hz more


----------



## Team Grinder

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *trihy*
> 
> Thanks. Ill.try to lower voltage on my bios. Im running 1557mhz at 1.231v.
> 
> Are you sure clocks on your bios stays at max (1500) while ie. the entire 3dmark or heaven/valley test?


Clocks will stay at 1500 under load. During loading screens and under low utilization it runs at 900-1300. If you test lower voltage then test 1500/7600-7800 first.
If your mem is samsung then you may be able to hit 1500/8000 at 1.150v
Testing on mine shows 1.175v 1550/8000
Max 1630/8300 @ 1.3v and 87°


----------



## DarthBaggins

Yeah I'll push mine harder once I get it under water


----------



## trihy

Thanks. Im trying but looks like my card cant do 1.175mv at 1557mhz, it artifacts on firestrike. Tried 1.187mv and still artifacting. I guess this card cant go any lower than 1.2x mv for this speed.


----------



## Team Grinder

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *trihy*
> 
> Thanks. Im trying but looks like my card cant do 1.175mv at 1557mhz, it artifacts on firestrike. Tried 1.187mv and still artifacting. I guess this card cant go any lower than 1.2x mv for this speed.


Try lower clock to 1506. The difference in fps is not even 0.5% and bench score difference......... well I couldnt tell the difference.


----------



## Hequaqua

Wow this looks sweet:

http://www.evga.com/articles/00896/EVGA-GeForce-GTX-980-KINGPIN-Classified-Coming-Soon/


----------



## reev3r

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *juniordnz*
> 
> Yeah, I have a G1 hahaha It really runs very cool, I get 62-65 in most games even though my room doesn't have AC and I live in a very hot country (room temp reaches 30ºC). But then I found a thing called Assassins Creed Unity and this litlle fu$%#@ is redefining my concepts of "heavy". Forget heaven, forget firestrike ultra, forget every benchmark people use to test their cards, this games is so heavy it's outrageous.
> 
> I had a 1607mhz overclock at 1.237V/280W and was rock solid at both heaven ultra and firestrike ultra (several runs). A few minutes into AC:Unity and I started seeing black shapes on the screen (artifacts) and my temperature reaching almost 80ºC. Now I'm at 1.250V/300W and if my eyes are not mistaken I've still seen some artifacts during game play (almost unnoticeable).
> 
> Not even furmark got me to those temps, and thats one benchmark most people avoid for being "unrealistic" hot.
> 
> Just try it, play 1 hour of assassins creed unity and report back.
> And I'm not even SLi'ing yet. Don't wanna imagine what temps making a 970 sandwich will get me, probably could fry some bacon on the back plate (it would be kool if you think about it, hot crispy bacon while you play your games...sorry, I digress)
> 
> ========================
> 
> Currently thinking of adapting a H80i on it`s core and some copper heatsinks on mems and VRMs. Thoughts?


Alright, fair enough... I have heard tell, far and wide, of the ridiculousness that is the Unity *stress test*... I refuse to support such garbage, so I will not buy it, heck I won't even play it for free if given the chance... Although, that is just my course of action on the matter...

If you think that an H80i is going to be a good solution for you, then I say go for it!  Just make sure your case has good airflow inside to keep the hratsinks cool...


----------



## ValValdesky

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Team Grinder*
> 
> Here you go, let me know. If this doesn't work then we can lower the memory a touch.
> 
> G1Bios4Dmod.zip 867k .zip file


I did a few runs of Valley and Heaven then some Bad Company 2 and Battlefield 3 for a few hours and everything seems to be running fine.

Thanks man.


----------



## Joooordaaaaaaan

I'm sure this is a stupid question, but I should be ok running valley for a few hours (7-8) shouldn't I (ultra, 8xAA @ 1080p)? I wanna see if that gets rid of my G1's coil whine, but I don't know how long I should leave it going for.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *trihy*
> 
> Please upload your vga bios here when you get the card
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> GPUz will do the job easily.
> 
> Thanks


http://www32.zippyshare.com/v/xuQBgZuR/file.html

There you are.


----------



## Smith Xavyez

My new Palit GTX 970 Jetstream .. Am i official member now ??


----------



## GrimDoctor

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Smith Xavyez*
> 
> My new Palit GTX 970 Jetstream .. Am i official member now ??


That's one slick looking card! It would suit my new motherboard nicely


----------



## Team Grinder

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ValValdesky*
> 
> I did a few runs of Valley and Heaven then some Bad Company 2 and Battlefield 3 for a few hours and everything seems to be running fine.
> 
> Thanks man.


No worries, glad I can help.


----------



## reev3r

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Team Grinder*
> 
> Actually 2 highly overclocked 670's are about 5% slower than a mildly overclocked 970. Did this test about 6 months ago.


I was referring to the solution as a whole, single card, much cooler, selling my 670's paid for the card, etc. etc.

As well, I found my 970 to be a good bit faster, in addition my games run a lot smoother than before. An example, I was seeing around ~40FPS in FC4 with the 670's, and now I am getting ~50-60FPS with a single 970... My FTW's were overclocked to 1,300MHz, and my 970 is at ~1,550MHz. I think the apparent slowness was due to SLI and micro-stutter, though I haven't any definitive proof of that...


----------



## Wirerat

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *reev3r*
> 
> I was referring to the solution as a whole, single card, much cooler, selling my 670's paid for the card, etc. etc.
> 
> As well, I found my 970 to be a good bit faster, in addition my games run a lot smoother than before. An example, I was seeing around ~40FPS in FC4 with the 670's, and now I am getting ~50-60FPS with a single 970... My FTW's were overclocked to 1,300MHz, and my 970 is at ~1,550MHz. I think the apparent slowness was due to SLI and micro-stutter, though I haven't any definitive proof of that...


simular situation here. My msi 660ti pe sli setup always benched really well. In games it was more hit or miss though.

Im loving the silence of the 970. Mine only needs about 25% fan at 1506mhz to hold 72c.


----------



## FreeElectron

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Wirerat*
> 
> simular situation here. My msi 660ti pe sli setup always benched really well. In games it was more hit or miss though.
> 
> Im loving the silence of the 970. Mine only needs about 25% fan at 1506mhz to hold 72c.


At how much % GPU usage?
You should try Sniper Ghost Warrior 2 or Battlefield 4 (non sli) online and report temp.
Those two games will use the full potential of your card and report true stress temps (even higher than furmark temp)


----------



## Wirerat

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *FreeElectron*
> 
> At how much % GPU usage?
> You should try Sniper Ghost Warrior 2 or Battlefield 4 (non sli) online and report temp.
> Those two games will use the full potential of your card and report true stress temps (even higher than furmark temp)


In bf4 at 99% gpu usage my temps are still 74c. Bf4 heats up the cpu/mobo a little more (cpu at 55c)so the case is a bit warmer. Im still not hearing the fans at all at under 40%. I will do another run this evening.

Bf4 always had good scaling on sli on my cards. The 660ti sli could average 90fps on ultra 4msaa. I usually ran high no aa and could stay above 120fps easy.


----------



## Luck100

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mr-Dark*
> 
> Any one here have gtx 970 in sli and playing bf4 ??
> 
> i need some info pls


Yes, I am. What info?


----------



## Mr-Dark

Guys i have qustion

can i use 3 way asus rog for 2 way sli ?? like this


----------



## Wirerat

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mr-Dark*
> 
> Guys i have qustion
> 
> can i use 3 way asus rog for 2 way sli ?? like this


i have seen it work before.


----------



## Moparman

Well I'm needing some input guy's. I have my 2 windforce 970s that clock at 1605 24/7. Now my option is get my 3rd one this week or return them and get 2 980s then 2,more later this year. What do you think? Stay tri sli or 980s??


----------



## Mr-Dark

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Wirerat*
> 
> i have seen it work before.


what is the best 3way on 2 way sli

or this from evga ?


----------



## aka13

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Moparman*
> 
> Well I'm needing some input guy's. I have my 2 windforce 970s that clock at 1605 24/7. Now my option is get my 3rd one this week or return them and get 2 980s then 2,more later this year. What do you think? Stay tri sli or 980s??


If you are on air, triple SLI with overclock is thermal suicide.


----------



## Moparman

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *aka13*
> 
> If you are on air, triple SLI with overclock is thermal suicide.


in my case I have to worry about it blowing the cards off the motherboard due to the 22 120mm 2000rpm fans.I was running a friend's card with mine for 3way and 58-60c max on hottest card at 1525core on the 3.


----------



## Wirerat

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Moparman*
> 
> in my case I have to worry about it blowing the cards off the motherboard due to the 22 120mm 2000rpm fans.I was running a friend's card with mine for 3way and 58-60c max on hottest card at 1525core on the 3.


i would take 2 980s over 3 way sli.

Performance will be close but 2 cards scale > 3 card Scaling. Linus compared 3 970s to 2 980s a while ago.


----------



## Moparman

The wife is going to kill be if I go 980s I'll have to get 4 of them.


----------



## Wirerat

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Moparman*
> 
> The wife is going to kill be if I go 980s I'll have to get 4 of them.


why? What are u running ?4k surround?


----------



## generalkayoss

If you really want to make your 970 struggle, run ARMA 3 on Ultra with visibility set to 12000.


----------



## juniordnz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *generalkayoss*
> 
> If you really want to make your 970 struggle, run ARMA 3 on Ultra with visibility set to 12000.


Or run assasins creed unity and go to those places with 500 NPCs, it's actually hotter than furmark, and furmark is HOT!!! My card reaches 82ºC in some situations on AC:Unity, and I have a G1 wich has one of the best coolers around and a case with four 140mm fans blowing cool air on it.


----------



## Wirerat

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *juniordnz*
> 
> Or run assasins creed unity and go to those places with 500 NPCs, it's actually hotter than furmark, and furmark is HOT!!! My card reaches 82ºC in some situations on AC:Unity, and I have a G1 wich has one of the best coolers around and a case with four 140mm fans blowing cool air on it.


are you overvolting?


----------



## juniordnz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Wirerat*
> 
> are you overvolting?


1.250V. Stock is 1.212V and the card goes up to 1.262 stock without modding the BIOS.

But the voltage is not the question, all my other temps are great, 62-65 degrees top. The thing is this particular game. Maybe we will start seeing more next gen games that will push our cards to the edge.


----------



## Moparman

My problem is that since I have been into computers I have always had to have the biggest multi card setups. I just can't help myself if the cards can run 3 or 4way I must do so. It's an addiction.

It all started with the 6800 ultra sli from long ago.

Here is the list ?

7950gx2 x2 quad sli

8800gtx 3way

9800gtx+ 3way

9800gx2 in quad

The entire gtx 2xx in 3way

295 in quad

470 in 3way

480 in quad on the SR2

Never owned 5xx

680 4Gb in 4way.

And now my 970s waiting on 3rd card.

My wife hates my computer buying more than my cars and bikes.


----------



## TahoeDust

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Moparman*
> 
> My problem is that since I have been into computers I have always had to have the biggest multi card setups. I just can't help myself if the cards can run 3 or 4way I must do so. It's an addiction.
> 
> It all started with the 6800 ultra sli from long ago.
> 
> Here is the list ?
> 
> 7950gx2 x2 quad sli
> 
> 8800gtx 3way
> 
> 9800gtx+ 3way
> 
> 9800gx2 in quad
> 
> The entire gtx 2xx in 3way
> 
> 295 in quad
> 
> 470 in 3way
> 
> 480 in quad on the SR2
> 
> Never owned 5xx
> 
> 680 4Gb in 4way.
> 
> And now my 970s waiting on 3rd card.
> 
> My wife hates my computer buying more than my cars and bikes.


Seek therapy.


----------



## CrazyNightOwl

Hello,

Is there a BIOS modder here ready to mod the BIOS of the blower-type MSI GTX 970 4GD5 in order to lower the minimum fan speed? By default, it's set to ~30% if I recall correctly and that's not silent at all. I think the turbine motor is of rather low quality and the electrical noise it makes is comparable to or even louder than the noise of the actual airflow. I'm hesitating between getting the blower-style model once again (RMA'd one already because of the electrical noise and coil whine) or the dual-fan MSI Gaming one, since we have one on sale here after it had been RMA'd due to "fans not spinning" (my guess is that the guy simply wasn't aware of the fans halting down below a certain temperature threshold). If there is a modder here, please, reply the sooner the better. Thank you in advance.


----------



## juniordnz

Replace the stock x3 fan on windforce for 2x 120mm high static pressure fans would improve ariflow and therefore improve cooling? Just by looking at those small open-sided fans on the G1 I can tell they don't push much air and as we all know, if you mut push air THROUGH something (heatsink or radiator) high static pressure is a must.


----------



## generalkayoss

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *juniordnz*
> 
> Or run assasins creed unity and go to those places with 500 NPCs, it's actually hotter than furmark, and furmark is HOT!!! My card reaches 82ºC in some situations on AC:Unity, and I have a G1 wich has one of the best coolers around and a case with four 140mm fans blowing cool air on it.


Most of that is because of Unity's piss poor PC optimization.


----------



## juniordnz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *generalkayoss*
> 
> Most of that is because of Unity's piss poor PC optimization.


Yeah, I won't go full ghetto and mod my brand new G1 because of one game. i just hope this is one in a million case (and it currently is, since everything else doesn't even reach 70ºC, not even 4K res)

What would be the best benchmark to test overclocks for artifacts and temp? One that we can say it pushes the card to it's limits? I hear that furmark is old and unrealistic, most people use firestrike and some say heaven is the go for benchmark nowadays.


----------



## Wirerat

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Moparman*
> 
> My problem is that since I have been into computers I have always had to have the biggest multi card setups. I just can't help myself if the cards can run 3 or 4way I must do so. It's an addiction.
> 
> It all started with the 6800 ultra sli from long ago.
> 
> Here is the list ?
> 
> 7950gx2 x2 quad sli
> 
> 8800gtx 3way
> 
> 9800gtx+ 3way
> 
> 9800gx2 in quad
> 
> The entire gtx 2xx in 3way
> 
> 295 in quad
> 
> 470 in 3way
> 
> 480 in quad on the SR2
> 
> Never owned 5xx
> 
> 680 4Gb in 4way.
> 
> And now my 970s waiting on 3rd card.
> 
> My wife hates my computer buying more than my cars and bikes.


and now for the million dollar question...

Do you actually game or just like to build?


----------



## generalkayoss

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *juniordnz*
> 
> Yeah, I won't go full ghetto and mod my brand new G1 because of one game. i just hope this is one in a million case (and it currently is, since everything else doesn't even reach 70ºC, not even 4K res)
> 
> What would be the best benchmark to test overclocks for artifacts and temp? One that we can say it pushes the card to it's limits? I hear that furmark is old and unrealistic, most people use firestrike and some say heaven is the go for benchmark nowadays.


If it can survive a couple hours of battlefield 4 on max, its good to go in my book. Lol


----------



## Moparman

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Wirerat*
> 
> and now for the million dollar question...
> 
> Do you actually game or just like to build?


answer Yes

I game but also bench a lot.

But I really like being able to set anything I play to max settings at 2560x1440 or 2880x1620. My 4way sli 680s have served well but time to move on.


----------



## juniordnz

Oh boy how I'd like to get to the counter and ask "do you have the new 970? gimme four, please."


----------



## Wirerat

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Moparman*
> 
> answer Yes
> 
> I game but also bench a lot.
> 
> But I really like being able to set anything I play to max settings at 2560x1440 or 2880x1620. My 4way sli 680s have served well but time to move on.


nice!! After my experience with sli, Im not ever doing it again on air. Full custom blocks if i go multiple gpu again.


----------



## AngryGoldfish

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Moparman*
> 
> Well I'm needing some input guy's. I have my 2 windforce 970s that clock at 1605 24/7. Now my option is get my 3rd one this week or return them and get 2 980s then 2,more later this year. What do you think? Stay tri sli or 980s??


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *aka13*
> 
> If you are on air, triple SLI with overclock is thermal suicide.


This.

If you can afford four 980's, get three 970 or 980's and use the money saved to water cool them. Better temps, quieter, looks amazing, fun. I've only seen 4-way GPU's for those who are pro benchmarkers. If that is you, I don't know know if you should be asking this since you're going to do it anyway.


----------



## Mr-Dark

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Wirerat*
> 
> nice!! After my experience with sli, Im not ever doing it again on air. Full custom blocks if i go multiple gpu again.


is this for gtx 970 too ?

i think card like gigabyte gtx 970 g1 thats run @1500 with 57c max temp on bench will be good in sli setup the temp wont hit 70c anyway


----------



## aka13

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mr-Dark*
> 
> is this for gtx 970 too ?
> 
> i think card like gigabyte gtx 970 g1 thats run @1500 with 57c max temp on bench will be good in sli setup the temp wont hit 70c anyway


SLI on air = thermal suicide of cards. Always. No exception.


----------



## Xoriam

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mr-Dark*
> 
> is this for gtx 970 too ?
> 
> i think card like gigabyte gtx 970 g1 thats run @1500 with 57c max temp on bench will be good in sli setup the temp wont hit 70c anyway


If your Motherboard has some real space between the cards and you have good airflow you'll see normal temps.
However if they are sandwiched expect about 20c higher on the top card.


----------



## generalkayoss

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *aka13*
> 
> SLI on air = thermal suicide of cards. Always. No exception.


What if you have 8 or so fans pumping air through your case?


----------



## shilka

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *aka13*
> 
> SLI on air = thermal suicide of cards. Always. No exception.


----------



## aka13

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *shilka*
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


Well, if you intend on making your case to an aerodynamical tube, sure. I dislike my cards running at temps over 60C, and like my pc quiet. You like having a vacuum sound from your pc at all times? Sure, than it's gonna work.


----------



## shilka

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *aka13*
> 
> Well, if you intend on making your case to an aerodynamical tube, sure. I dislike my cards running at temps over 60C, and like my pc quiet. You like having a vacuum sound from your pc at all times? Sure, than it's gonna work.


Thats a load of nonsense i have had 2x Asus GTX 680 CU II cards SLI and i have 2x Gigaybte GTX 970 G1 Gaming in SLI now and none of those setups where or are loud.
The GTX 680 SLI was so quiet in fact that the case fans made more noise then the cards did.

I dont think you dont know what you are talking about noise wise, but i will agree that the top card gets damm hot after a while.
And your claim that SLI on air will kill the cards is totally bogus.


----------



## aka13

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *shilka*
> 
> Thats a load of nonsense i have had 2x Asus GTX 680 CU II cards SLI and i have 2x Gigaybte GTX 970 G1 Gaming in SLI now and none of those setups where or are loud.
> The GTX 680 SLI was so quiet in fact that the case fans made more noise then the cards did.
> 
> I dont think you dont know what you are talking about noise wise, but i will agree that the top card gets damm hot after a while.
> And your claim that SLI on air will kill the cards is totally bogus.


I have had 680 SLI on air for a year, and I still dislike the results. Your decision, if you want them that warm. My cards have almost no degradation after 2-3 years of use.

I am not saying it's impossible, I am saying buying 350 Euro cards and not investing 100 Euros in good cooling is questionable for me.


----------



## generalkayoss

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *aka13*
> 
> I have had 680 SLI on air for a year, and I still dislike the results. Your decision, if you want them that warm. My cards have almost no degradation after 2-3 years of use.
> 
> I am not saying it's impossible, I am saying buying 350 Euro cards and not investing 100 Euros in good cooling is questionable for me.


If you know of a way to water cool 2 GPU's for $100, please let us know!
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *aka13*
> 
> Well, if you intend on making your case to an aerodynamical tube, sure. I dislike my cards running at temps over 60C, and like my pc quiet. You like having a vacuum sound from your pc at all times? Sure, than it's gonna work.


I could care less how much noise it makes when i'm gaming with my headset on. It could scream like Godzilla for all I care! lol


----------



## TahoeDust

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *generalkayoss*
> 
> If you know of a way to water cool 2 GPU's for $100, please let us know! lol


Agreed!


----------



## aka13

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TahoeDust*
> 
> Agreed!


100 Euros for a EK waterblock, there you go, share the secret.


----------



## generalkayoss

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *aka13*
> 
> 100 Euros for a EK waterblock, there you go, share the secret.


Well that's not doing me any good without a pump, hoses, reservoir, radiator etc. to go with it









Also....

I'd be tickled to death if someone could figure out a way to get my H60 mounted to my 970. I heard rumors that there was a person on one of these forums somewhere that made custom brackets for that purpose.


----------



## Mr-Dark

my mobo is asus maxiums vii hero

this pic from my previus crossfire setup



the top card msi 280x gaming thats run @75c full loading after add second card ( sapphire 7950 dual-x )

the top card start hit 80c set the fan @ 50% give me 77c under full load

soo i think my current gigabyte 970 g1 run @56c full load will be in sli @sli 99%usage under 75c

what you think guys ?


----------



## aka13

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *generalkayoss*
> 
> Well that's not doing me any good without a pump, hoses, reservoir, radiator etc. to go with it


Well, A full loop without buying "branded" stuff costs about 200 Euros. It's a longterm investment.


----------



## Xoriam

I'm thinking about getting a new Motherboard for my 3570k IF, when I try Pcie 3.0 x16 @8 + Pcie 2.0x16 @4 gives me any decrease in performance.
I'm currently running pcie 3.0 x16 @8 on both cards since I swapped them into my IVY but the top card hits like 72c and I don't like it.
So I purchased a flexible long SLI bridge and I'm going to try it in the PCIE 2.0 slot to reduce temps by putting space between the cards.

Anyways so onto the main question.
Which board would you guys suggest for me to buy? I've currently got an Asrock Z77 Extreme 4 M.



If I'm to upgrade it should be PCIE 3.0 for both cards, AND have space between them.


----------



## generalkayoss

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *aka13*
> 
> Well, A full loop without buying "branded" stuff costs about 200 Euros. It's a longterm investment.


I'm actually interested in doing a custom/full loop. What are some decent systems to look at?


----------



## Team Grinder

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Xoriam*
> 
> I'm thinking about getting a new Motherboard for my 3570k IF, when I try Pcie 3.0 x16 @8 + Pcie 2.0x16 @4 gives me any decrease in performance.
> I'm currently running pcie 3.0 x16 @8 on both cards since I swapped them into my IVY but the top card hits like 72c and I don't like it.
> So I purchased a flexible long SLI bridge and I'm going to try it in the PCIE 2.0 slot to reduce temps by putting space between the cards.
> 
> Anyways so onto the main question.
> Which board would you guys suggest for me to buy? I've currently got an Asrock Z77 Extreme 4 M.
> 
> 
> 
> If I'm to upgrade it should be PCIE 3.0 for both cards, AND have space between them.


If you want to remain with mATX then I highly suggest the Gigabyte G1 Sniper M3. The PCI-e slots are positioned identical to yours except the bottom slot is PCI-e 3.0 as well. So top and bottom slots are x8 and you have room between the cards. It has a great audio solution on board as well as a great nic.


----------



## Xoriam

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Team Grinder*
> 
> If you want to remain with mATX then I highly suggest the Gigabyte G1 Sniper M5. The PCI-e slots are positioned identical to yours except the bottom slot is PCI-e 3.0 as well. So top and bottom slots are x8 and you have room between the cards. It has a great audio solution on board as well as a great nic.


Thats a nice board, unfortunatly it is socket 1150, my CPU is 1155.
It doesn't have to technically be M-ATX either, ATX would be alright as well.


----------



## juniordnz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *generalkayoss*
> 
> Well that's not doing me any good without a pump, hoses, reservoir, radiator etc. to go with it
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Also....
> 
> I'd be tickled to death if someone could figure out a way to get my H60 mounted to my 970. I heard rumors that there was a person on one of these forums somewhere that made custom brackets for that purpose.


Just use the AMD bracket that came with the H60 (the 2 screws one, not 4). Drill 2 screw holes closer to the pump (the original holes are farther away) and you'll be able to fix it on the original PCB screw holes without major problems. Just make shure you buy some good heatsink for the vrm and have a nice air blow directly on them (they heat up A LOT). You can even keep your back plate.


Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!







I'm okay for now with my G1. But when I go SLi i'm seriously thinking about using one H80i on each with some copper heatsinks on VRAM and VRMs.


----------



## kribol01

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Team Grinder*
> 
> Here try this. Let me know how you go
> 1506/7800 @ 1.150v
> 
> G1Bios.zip 867k .zip file


Thanks for that. I now understand what to edit to get the boost clock to stick









I've run Heaven and Valley twice @ 1506/7600 with 1,156V scoring 4185 in Valley and 2645 in Heaven. Had one driver crash in Heaven EXACTLY when I clicked User defined fan curve so not sure what that driver failure was about... second run passed. Will probably try DAI tomorrow and hopefully I'm stable!

Thanks for the help!


----------



## Team Grinder

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *aka13*
> 
> 100 Euros for a EK waterblock, there you go, share the secret.


200 plus fittings, say 250
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *aka13*
> 
> Well, A full loop without buying "branded" stuff costs about 200 Euros. It's a longterm investment.


200 for a very average setup plus fittings since nothing is included that anyone would use. So say again about 250 euros.
That puts it to over 500 euros just to cool the cards. That is not taking into account the CPU, VRMs, SB. The CPU block alone costs about 70-120 aussie dollars


----------



## Xoriam

This pump + reservoir combo good enough?

EK Water Blocks EK-DCP 4.0 PWM X-RES


----------



## generalkayoss

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *juniordnz*
> 
> Just use the AMD bracket that came with the H60 (the 2 screws one, not 4). Drill 2 screw holes closer to the pump (the original holes are farther away) and you'll be able to fix it on the original PCB screw holes without major problems. Just make shure you buy some good heatsink for the vrm and have a nice air blow directly on them (they heat up A LOT). You can even keep your back plate.
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I'm okay for now with my G1. But when I go SLi i'm seriously thinking about using one H80i on each with some copper heatsinks on VRAM and VRMs.


Oh baby, I love you for that. I love you looong time! lol

I'm assuming side intake fans will be enough to cool the VRAM with heatsinks?


----------



## aka13

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Team Grinder*
> 
> 200 plus fittings, say 250
> 200 for a very average setup plus fittings since nothing is included that anyone would use. So say again about 250 euros.
> That puts it to over 500 euros just to cool the cards. That is not taking into account the CPU, VRMs, SB. The CPU block alone costs about 70-120 aussie dollars


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *generalkayoss*
> 
> I'm actually interested in doing a custom/full loop. What are some decent systems to look at?


360mm radiator from alphacool costs 70 Euros. THat is plety for a high clocked card + high clocked cpu. A cpu block costs 50 Euros. A pump costs 50 Euros, the expensive ones. Fitings cost 5$ a piece, if you do not buy "premium" fittings. A EK waterblock for a gpu cost 100 Euros.


----------



## Wirerat

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mr-Dark*
> 
> is this for gtx 970 too ?
> 
> i think card like gigabyte gtx 970 g1 thats run @1500 with 57c max temp on bench will be good in sli setup the temp wont hit 70c anyway


in a case with great airflow i could see that.

I had two msi 660ti power edition in sli. The tdp was about the same a gtx 970 so heat wise it was similar. Just had twin frozer 4 or whatever.

The top card ran at 72c. Thats at stock clocks with just memory oc though. When i overclocked the top card hit 90c unless the fans were maxed.

Mid size case is another reason it was so hot though. In a big case or a air 540 it would run cooler.

I was so close to ordering the gigabyte gaming g1. When i measured my case and realized i would have to gut the hd cage to fit it then my laziness stepped in and i changed to the ftw just cause the msi was sold out. Im very happy with it now though.


----------



## Team Grinder

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Xoriam*
> 
> Thats a nice board, unfortunatly it is socket 1150, my CPU is 1155.
> It doesn't have to technically be M-ATX either, ATX would be alright as well.


Sorry typo G1 Sniper M3


----------



## Team Grinder

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kribol01*
> 
> Thanks for that. I now understand what to edit to get the boost clock to stick
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I've run Heaven and Valley twice @ 1506/7600 with 1,156V scoring 4185 in Valley and 2645 in Heaven. Had one driver crash in Heaven EXACTLY when I clicked User defined fan curve so not sure what that driver failure was about... second run passed. Will probably try DAI tomorrow and hopefully I'm stable!
> 
> Thanks for the help!


That's ok my pleasure. Let me know if you need more help. You can test a little more and edit bios fan profile to suit. Then once everything is set completely, pop it in the bios and flash to the card and get rid of one more piece of software. Afterburner is ok but prefer not to have it. Took a little while testing with voltages and which ones affect the boost and idle voltages. The first 4 in the voltages tab work at keeping load voltage at 1.150v and throttle voltage down in idle.


----------



## Team Grinder

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *aka13*
> 
> 360mm radiator from alphacool costs 70 Euros. THat is plety for a high clocked card + high clocked cpu. A cpu block costs 50 Euros. A pump costs 50 Euros, the expensive ones. Fitings cost 5$ a piece, if you do not buy "premium" fittings. A EK waterblock for a gpu cost 100 Euros.


70 for rad, say 50 for res, 50 pump, 50 for cpu, 200 for gpu, say 8-10 fittings so 50 for those, tubing is what 5 a meter so what 3 to cover job and spare. All up still looking at 460+ euros plus if you need anything else. Last time I checked on this website, most people running water will have 2 or more rads. Most will have a bigger rad and a smaller one tucked away somewhere. So either way going a no name brand or branded name *WILL SET YOU BACK 500 EUROS*. Here is Australia you can say thats a ****e load of money since the euro is much stronger. Last I checked a semi decent 240 rad was 150 dollars and thats not even the best one.


----------



## GrimDoctor

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Team Grinder*
> 
> 70 for rad, say 50 for res, 50 pump, 50 for cpu, 200 for gpu, say 8-10 fittings so 50 for those, tubing is what 5 a meter so what 3 to cover job and spare. All up still looking at 460+ euros plus if you need anything else. Last time I checked on this website, most people running water will have 2 or more rads. Most will have a bigger rad and a smaller one tucked away somewhere. So either way going a no name brand or branded name *WILL SET YOU BACK 500 EUROS*. Here is Australia you can say thats a ****e load of money since the euro is much stronger. Last I checked a semi decent 240 rad was 150 dollars and thats not even the best one.


I have to agree with you bud. aka13 seems to have a cheap is possible theme when he buys (from his posts on OCN) but some things you just can't get that cheap unless you get extremely lucky with every purchase you make and that odds on that are low. Admittedly we do pay more in Australia because of tax and shipping is tacked on to costs but still, can't get close to those numbers, not matter where you are from.


----------



## juniordnz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *generalkayoss*
> 
> Oh baby, I love you for that. I love you looong time! lol
> 
> I'm assuming side intake fans will be enough to cool the VRAM with heatsinks?


Spread tha love, baby!









IF the side intake blows lots of air directly onto the card I would imagine yes. Otherwise it would be nice to have some good 120mm blowing directly onto the VRM. How you're going to do that, I leave it up to your imagination haha Some nice copper heatsink and good airflow on the vrm and vram. That's all that's needed. The trick is that we can't monitor VRM temp via software (at least not in my card). So it's a blind shot unless you have one of those fancy thermometers.

I was thinking about have a custom plexi plate built with the square hole in the middle and 4 screw holes to fixate the pump in place, and 2x 120mm mounts on each side blowing cold air on all the PCB, it would be a cheap, custom made, DIY, awesome, beautiful ghetto mod resulting in a hybrid cooling system. all that for what? 70 bucks?


----------



## Mr-Dark

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Wirerat*
> 
> in a case with great airflow i could see that.
> 
> I had two msi 660ti power edition in sli. The tdp was about the same a gtx 970 so heat wise it was similar. Just had twin frozer 4 or whatever.
> 
> The top card ran at 72c. Thats at stock clocks with just memory oc though. When i overclocked the top card hit 90c unless the fans were maxed.
> 
> Mid size case is another reason it was so hot though. In a big case or a air 540 it would run cooler.
> 
> I was so close to ordering the gigabyte gaming g1. When i measured my case and realized i would have to gut the hd cage to fit it then my laziness stepped in and i changed to the ftw just cause the msi was sold out. Im very happy with it now though.


then no problem with stock or small oc without extra voltage

im at 1080p soo the gtx 970 sli at stock is beast


----------



## xgunnas

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Wirerat*
> 
> nice!! After my experience with sli, Im not ever doing it again on air. Full custom blocks if i go multiple gpu again.


I'm kinda with you on this, except the 9xx seems to be the cool enough for air in sli AFAIK without hitting 80C on air
my 670s were 85C in the summer and 10C cooler when it was single card, i'm guessing you can easily do a sli setup with the G1s around 75-80C at most on air


----------



## Wirerat

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mr-Dark*
> 
> then no problem with stock or small oc without extra voltage
> 
> im at 1080p soo the gtx 970 sli at stock is beast


im at 1080p and this single gtx 970 is plenty. I cant see needing SLI at this res for a while anyway.


----------



## juniordnz

You guys either don't care for fluid game play (high FPS), maxing out games or aren't playing the new games. (Sure I can max out old games at 100fps too).

My G1 couldn't max out farcry at 1080 with acceptable FPS. Shadow of mordor I could max almost everything out. Assassins Creed not even close (but that's a buggy game so it doesn't count). DSR also is a nice feature that make games look better and are very heavy.


----------



## DarthBaggins

I hear you on being able to max games out and I plan on buying another Strix 970 when I can since I paid $288 for the one I have now


----------



## GrimDoctor

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DarthBaggins*
> 
> I hear you on being able to max games out and I plan on buying another Strix 970 when I can since I paid $288 for the one I have now


My Strix is rocking out on Max/Ultra settings


----------



## DarthBaggins

I need to test out FC3 on my Strix it's clock is at 1430


----------



## xgunnas

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *juniordnz*
> 
> You guys either don't care for fluid game play (high FPS), maxing out games or aren't playing the new games. (Sure I can max out old games at 100fps too).
> 
> My G1 couldn't max out farcry at 1080 with acceptable FPS. Shadow of mordor I could max almost everything out. Assassins Creed not even close (but that's a buggy game so it doesn't count). DSR also is a nice feature that make games look better and are very heavy.


were you running 4x aa on fc4? cause i maxed it with txaa2 60fps, but ya, 970's cutting it kinda close on modern games, for future games I can see the sense in SLI, even though it's highly unlikely for me as I prefer single card now, unless a good ips 120hz monitor comes out. There really isn't much of a chance of single cards @120fps.


----------



## juniordnz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *xgunnas*
> 
> were you running 4x aa on fc4? cause i maxed it with txaa2 60fps, but ya, 970's cutting it kinda close on modern games, for future games I can see the sense in SLI, even though it's highly unlikely for me as I prefer single card now, unless a good ips 120hz monitor comes out. There really isn't much of a chance of single cards @120fps.


I could max everything but the "nvidia special features". If I did, the FPS would become unbearable to me (again, I like things fluid, some people prefer beauty. and that's ok.).

I just had to comment because I bought this card hearing everywhere from everyone: "It will max out everything you can imagine at 1080P. Sli with those 970s are just simple overkill". And that's hardly the case. But that's far away from a major complaint. I can max out everything that existed until a few months ago. The new games I can get close to max with a FPS I'm confortable playing. That on 1080P of course. On sli though I believe i'll be comfortably able to max out everything there is right now and for some time in 1080P, maybe even 1440P.

Doesn't change my opinion that the 970 is a great bang for the buck card. It's fantastic for its price. Just not "miracle fantastic" as they claimed.

=============================

about the temperature problems I mentioned a few pages back (card was hitting 83ºC on AC:Unity)

brought the clocks 1 bin down (from 1607 to 1595) and my temps dropped 20 degrees on AC:U. Go figure...

maybe that's a sweetspot and everything beyond that is a no go. who knows...


----------



## Moparman

Guys the best way to water cool cheap is to buy a Rasa raystorm ex360 kit sell the cpu block and get 2 used uni blocks for gpu.


----------



## Xoriam

UGHHH Another problem...

I've got 8gb of Ram, tested for stability and errors, all good.
When I'm trying to game and the system hits 4gb Ram usage the Game will proceed to crash and say not enough memory,
Windows 8.1 64 bit.


----------



## Wirerat

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Xoriam*
> 
> UGHHH Another problem...
> 
> I've got 8gb of Ram, tested for stability and errors, all good.
> When I'm trying to game and the system hits 4gb Ram usage the Game will proceed to crash and say not enough memory,
> Windows 8.1 64 bit.


im guessing you have pagefile disabled ?


----------



## jlhawn

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Wirerat*
> 
> im guessing you have pagefile disabled ?


that will do it every time.


----------



## Xoriam

Yeah Of course I haven't used a page file since like 2008.


----------



## Wirerat

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Xoriam*
> 
> Yeah Of course I haven't used a page file since like 2008.


well turn it back on and the games wont crash


----------



## Xoriam

It actually might just be a bad Memory OC, I'm going to go back and check that.


----------



## Xoriam

OMG LOLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLL My memory was overclocked to 3000mhz!!!
Kingston Hyperx Beast rated at 2400mhz.








no idea how that happened.


----------



## OdinValk

em.. excuse the lack of knowledge.. but what exactly is pagefile?


----------



## Agent_kenshin

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *OdinValk*
> 
> em.. excuse the lack of knowledge.. but what exactly is pagefile?


AKA virtual memory which uses a portion of your hard drive as ram. There's very little use for one these days but there are some older programs that will freak out if it does not see one and I have a lot of programs that do so I keep it very small.


----------



## jlhawn

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *OdinValk*
> 
> em.. excuse the lack of knowledge.. but what exactly is pagefile?


it's mostly known as virtual memory.


----------



## jlhawn

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Agent_kenshin*
> 
> AKA virtual memory which uses a portion of your hard drive as ram. There's very little use for one these days but there are some older programs that will freak out if it does not see one and I have a lot of programs that do so I keep it very small.


I keep mine low also and, I keep it on my gaming hdd and not on my operating system ssd.


----------



## Smith Xavyez

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Smith Xavyez*
> 
> My new Palit GTX 970 Jetstream .. Am i official member now ??


Hi ,

Again ...

I want to sure about member ...

Am i in now "[Official] NVIDIA GTX 970 Owner's Club" Member ? Am i need anything to add ? Please Reply me ..

Regards


----------



## GrimDoctor

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Smith Xavyez*
> 
> Hi ,
> 
> Again ...
> 
> I want to sure about member ...
> 
> Am i in now "[Official] NVIDIA GTX 970 Owner's Club" Member ? Am i need anything to add ? Please Reply me ..
> 
> Regards


There's a form on page 1


----------



## madorax

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Smith Xavyez*
> 
> Hi ,
> 
> Again ...
> 
> I want to sure about member ...
> 
> Am i in now "[Official] NVIDIA GTX 970 Owner's Club" Member ? Am i need anything to add ? Please Reply me ..
> 
> Regards


we got the same card. mind to share your max oc for that card?









this is my max on my Palit Jetstream


----------



## error-id10t

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jlhawn*
> 
> I keep mine low also and, I keep it on my gaming hdd and not on my operating system ssd.


Why? Just assign it a stating 2048 or 3072 and set/forget on SSD, now it's not changing size and read/writes to/from it don't do any harm.


----------



## jlhawn

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *error-id10t*
> 
> Why? Just assign it a stating 2048 or 3072 and set/forget on SSD, now it's not changing size and read/writes to/from it don't do any harm.


I was told way back that it saves wear on a ssd but, that was back when everyone thought ssd's failed in a years time.
I just never switched it back and it works the same.


----------



## 316320

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *madorax*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Smith Xavyez*
> 
> Hi ,
> 
> Again ...
> 
> I want to sure about member ...
> 
> Am i in now "[Official] NVIDIA GTX 970 Owner's Club" Member ? Am i need anything to add ? Please Reply me ..
> 
> Regards
> 
> 
> 
> we got the same card. mind to share your max oc for that card?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> this is my max on my Palit Jetstream
Click to expand...

Can't read the photo(on mobile). What are your numbers?


----------



## error-id10t

good old cowboy days with SF controllers.. yeah, maybe I'd avoid it too. Today you're safe.


----------



## xgunnas

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jlhawn*
> 
> I was told way back that it saves wear on a ssd but, that was back when everyone thought ssd's failed in a years time.
> I just never switched it back and it works the same.


same here, except i game on the ssds also for multiplayer games lol, them loadtimes, got my pagefiles on my hdd.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *error-id10t*
> 
> good old cowboy days with SF controllers.. yeah, maybe I'd avoid it too. Today you're safe.


seems like ages ago but it's only been 3 years. I had to sit there and think for a long time on the intel 520 which used a new SF controller at the time backed by intel's warranty. Even raid 0'd them without RST for awhile. Good thing it worked out.


----------



## jlhawn

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *error-id10t*
> 
> good old cowboy days with SF controllers.. yeah, maybe I'd avoid it too. Today you're safe.


I have the newer crucial ssd's, 1 MX100 and 3 M500 that have the Marvell/Micron controller so I could put my page file back on my ssd I just been lazy.


----------



## Xoriam

Page files are slightly useless now a days especially since almost everyone has 8-12gb of ram.
Only some older programs ask for one, and typically they don't need it anyways.

Just to clear things up like I mentioned before, my issue was that the ram was overclocked to 3000mhz and it couldn't handle that speed beyond 4gb of load.


----------



## jlhawn

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Xoriam*
> 
> Page files are slightly useless now a days especially since almost everyone has 8-12gb of ram.
> Only some older programs ask for one, and typically they don't need it anyways.
> 
> Just to clear things up like I mentioned before, my issue was that the ram was overclocked to 3000mhz and it couldn't handle that speed beyond 4gb of load.


yep saw that about your oc ram.








and yeah a page file now days really not needed, I have 24 gigs of system memory.


----------



## aka13

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *GrimDoctor*
> 
> I have to agree with you bud. aka13 seems to have a cheap is possible theme when he buys (from his posts on OCN) but some things you just can't get that cheap unless you get extremely lucky with every purchase you make and that odds on that are low. Admittedly we do pay more in Australia because of tax and shipping is tacked on to costs but still, can't get close to those numbers, not matter where you are from.


I'd say "as cheap as the price/quality ratio is satisfying", not "as cheap as possible". I just dislike the idea of paying for "luxury" and brands.

Yeah, you both are probably right that with Australian logistics it is probably way too expensive to just get into. I completely forgot about the extreme shipping costs you guys have.

Although I can feel ya, I lived a while in Russia and it was pretty much impossible to get my hands on any sort of watercooling at all.


----------



## error-id10t

Initial cost is fairly large yes but you spread that across years as you won't just throw stuff out and none of the parts just brake after a year of use etc. Just get a good enough pump, res you like, a large enough rad (360 will do 99% of people) and throw in few parts and you're done.

Now you enjoy your loop for years, with no extra costs (unless you change GPUs constantly and want new blocks for them).


----------



## Wirerat

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jlhawn*
> 
> yep saw that about your oc ram.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> and yeah a page file now days really not needed, I have 24 gigs of system memory.


if i completely disable pagefile bf4 will crash. Thats with 8gb of ram. My sons rig also has 8gb but i can turn it off on his and run bf4 fine. I figured its due to less available ram from me having more background apps.

With it set to a non os ssd i dnt see any slow down from leaving it active that i can notice.


----------



## Mr-Dark

guys qustion about memory stabe test

when oc the memory its need long gaming session like core oc for stable test ?

my core oc to 1500mhz after 4h bf4 get stop working then drop the core to 1450 stable

the memory the same ??


----------



## GrimDoctor

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mr-Dark*
> 
> guys qustion about memory stabe test
> 
> when oc the memory its need long gaming session like core oc for stable test ?
> 
> my core oc to 1500mhz after 4h bf4 get stop working then drop the core to 1450 stable
> 
> the memory the same ??


FwIW in my testing, if you are using driver 347.09 nothing is as stable. Try on 344.75.


----------



## Mr-Dark

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *GrimDoctor*
> 
> FwIW in my testing, if you are using driver 347.09 nothing is as stable. Try on 344.75.


i will download 344.75 and test 1500 again but now im @1450 stable with 347.09

what about memory i dont understand how to stable test on my crossfire card 3dmark + vally bench if pass then the memory stable


----------



## GrimDoctor

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mr-Dark*
> 
> i will download 344.75 and test 1500 again but now im @1450 stable with 347.09
> 
> what about memory i dont understand how to stable test on my crossfire card 3dmark + vally bench if pass then the memory stable


I don't know what was changed with 347.09 but I can only get 8000 stable on it. On 344.75 I get 8300 stable.

Make sure you wipe all drivers and apps before using another driver otherwise it may not have the same effect.


----------



## SAMsite

Will this fly



Thinking of painting the shroud but cannot come with some thing interesting, what you guys say.


----------



## OdinValk

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SAMsite*
> 
> Will this fly
> 
> 
> 
> Thinking of painting the shroud but cannot come with some thing interesting, what you guys say.


green! Everything should be green lol... im still debating voiding my msi gamings warranty and changing the red to green.... Black/green would look sweet


----------



## Vrbaa

Hi all,

I'm new in tihis club. I bought Gigabyte GTX 970 G1 and I have few questions..









What is average overclock for GTX 970 on stock voltage for both core and memory? My load temperature is about 58C. Card is very silent. I did a few tests about VRAM - with pagefile enabled card can go above 3500MB VRAM, but with pagefile disabled card hit max 3500MB.

Here is one picture btw


----------



## Wirerat

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Vrbaa*
> 
> Hi all,
> 
> I'm new in tihis club. I bought Gigabyte GTX 970 G1 and I have few questions..
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> What is average overclock for GTX 970 on stock voltage for both core and memory? My load temperature is about 58C. Card is very silent. I did a few tests about VRAM - with pagefile enabled card can go above 3500MB VRAM, but with pagefile disabled card hit max 3500MB.
> 
> Here is one picture btw


Very nice card, congrats.

Those cards are getting 1506mhz + on stock voltage.

Memory will be from +250mhz to +500mhz offset. So thats 7500 or 8000mhz.


----------



## reev3r

I see people saying that a pagefile is no longer necessary, or I have cUB of RAM, and no pagefile... I can only assume that none of you are bumping up to your RAM limit.

I am curious about that, because I have 32GB of RAM, and I am a tab who're, so Chrome can EASILY take up 28GB of RAM on my rig. Wherein the pagefile gets loaded up...

My question therein, is why is a pagefile no longer necessary?


----------



## jlhawn

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *reev3r*
> 
> I see people saying that a pagefile is no longer necessary, or I have cUB of RAM, and no pagefile... I can only assume that none of you are bumping up to your RAM limit.
> 
> I am curious about that, because I have 32GB of RAM, and I am a tab who're, so Chrome can EASILY take up 28GB of RAM on my rig. Wherein the pagefile gets loaded up...
> 
> My question therein, is why is a pagefile no longer necessary?


it depends what you do on your system with the amount of memory you have, for instance I don't run a bunch of programs at the same time,
I only run 2 max. I still have a small page file due to as mentioned earlier some older programs will freak out if it doesn't see one.
it also depends on how your system controls memory usage and if your system needs some system memory for hardware such as laptops
take at 500 to 800mb for hardware.
so if you run out of memory windows will use free hdd space for memory.


----------



## Wirerat

As long as the page file is on ssd i dnt really see the advantages of turning it off.

Like i said i always end up with a game crash sooner or later if its off.


----------



## generalkayoss

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Wirerat*
> 
> As long as the page file is on ssd i dnt really see the advantages of turning it off.
> 
> Like i said i always end up with a game crash sooner or later if its off.


Agreed, I've toyed with mine on and off, on different drives and at different sizes. Always end up with crashes when its off or too small.


----------



## xgunnas

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Vrbaa*
> 
> Hi all,
> 
> I'm new in tihis club. I bought Gigabyte GTX 970 G1 and I have few questions..
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> What is average overclock for GTX 970 on stock voltage for both core and memory? My load temperature is about 58C. Card is very silent. I did a few tests about VRAM - with pagefile enabled card can go above 3500MB VRAM, but with pagefile disabled card hit max 3500MB.
> 
> Here is one picture btw


stock volt is different per card, start from 1500/7700 1.2v imo


----------



## Wirerat

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *generalkayoss*
> 
> Agreed, I've toyed with mine on and off, on different drives and at different sizes. Always end up with crashes when its off or too small.


exactly, i tested with 16gb of ram because it was enough for me to turn it off but the performance gain is negligible at best. Not worth buy 16gb kits just to turn it off thats for sure.


----------



## DarthBaggins

that's why I snagged a set of GSkill Ripjaws X 8GB 2133 kit since I'm not using my 16's full potential at this time, now once I start back into photo rendering & editing I'll put the 16 back in


----------



## Vrbaa

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *xgunnas*
> 
> stock volt is different per card, start from 1500/7700 1.2v imo


Stock volt of this card is 1.2180V. Can anyone tell me what exactly mean this option in overclocking softwares - prioritize temperatures or prioritize power. Which one should I prioritize for better overclock? thanks


----------



## juniordnz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Vrbaa*
> 
> Stock volt of this card is 1.2180V. Can anyone tell me what exactly mean this option in overclocking softwares - prioritize temperatures or prioritize power. Which one should I prioritize for better overclock? thanks


Neither. You should aim for the highest overclock you can achieve with the minimal voltage and power limit possible. and obviously watch for temps. Below 70 is optimal, 70-80 is high but if it's not constant you don't need to sweat about it, above 80 is not recommended. When you increase voltage you also need to increase the power limit to be able to run that voltage. So, I sugest you set your card to max power limit and max voltage, see what you can get with that, and then start lowering both voltage and power limit until you get artifacts (instability). After that you can either go up on your voltage/power limit or drop 1 bin on your clock and call it stable. Just make sure you really stress it while finding your max. Good, 4K benchmarks that use most of the gpu fire power is best.

This way is easier because most people will hit core instability BEFORE max power limit and voltage, and there's absolutely no point in running at a higher voltage/power limit then needed.

Everything I say is based on my experience with the 970 G1 and more than 50 bios flashes.


----------



## generalkayoss

Most of these cards produce great overclocks without touching the voltage. I'm at 1546Mhz on stock.


----------



## juniordnz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *generalkayoss*
> 
> Most of these cards produce great overclocks without touching the voltage. I'm at 1546Mhz on stock.


Agreed, My G1 stock voltage is 1.212V and I get my max stable overclock at 1.237V. No need for high voltages unless your card has a terrible ASIC. I found the power limit, on the other hand, to play the main role in overclocking. But that is more of a card dependent setting. You can't go and set a high power limit if your card is not built for it in the first place.


----------



## Vrbaa

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *generalkayoss*
> 
> Most of these cards produce great overclocks without touching the voltage. I'm at 1546Mhz on stock.


What is your stock voltage and ASIC quality?

I have 62% asic quality which isn't very good. I won't touch voltage because card is overkill for 1080p. With 1500MHz on core I can run Unigine Valley/Heaven for 3 hours without crash, also 3D Mark11 and 3DMark 2013 on extreme level. But when I disable Antialiasing in 3DMark 11 (all other settings to extreme) it crash at the end of test. On higher fps there are more possibilities to crash. It seems memory can't go above 1900MHz. Btw when overclocked max load temp won't exceed 62C. That is great.


----------



## jlhawn

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Vrbaa*
> 
> What is your stock voltage and ASIC quality?
> 
> I have 62% asic quality which isn't very good. I won't touch voltage because card is overkill for 1080p. With 1500MHz on core I can run Unigine Valley/Heaven for 3 hours without crash, also 3D Mark11 and 3DMark 2013 on extreme level. But when I disable Antialiasing in 3DMark 11 (all other settings to extreme) it crash at the end of test. On higher fps there are more possibilities to crash. It seems memory can't go above 1900MHz. Btw when overclocked max load temp won't exceed 62C. That is great.


asic means nothing really, mine is only 68% and I can run a stable 1574mhz with stock bios and stock voltage of 1.26v


----------



## juniordnz

1574mhz and 1.26V sounds like bad ASiC. Bad asic just means your card will "leak" more and therefore need more voltage to run the same clock. My ASIC is 87% and I can run 1607mhz at 1.237V. Sure, I don't think ASIC% is precise, but it does seem to have some influence on overclocking.


----------



## GrimDoctor

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *juniordnz*
> 
> 1574mhz and 1.26V sounds like bad ASiC. Bad asic just means your card will "leak" more and therefore need more voltage to run the same clock. My ASIC is 87% and I can run 1607mhz at 1.237V. Sure, I don't think ASIC% is precise, but it does seem to have some influence on overclocking.


Good and bad are the wrong words. Better for air or water is more accurate in my experience.


----------



## juniordnz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *GrimDoctor*
> 
> Good and bad are the wrong words. Better for air or water is more accurate in my experience.


I have no experience in water cooling GPUs. A lower ASIC card will do better on water than a higher one?


----------



## GrimDoctor

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *juniordnz*
> 
> I have no experience in water cooling GPUs. A lower ASIC card will do better on water than a higher one?


A good explanation and discussion here.


----------



## juniordnz

I read the whole thread, thanks for pointing it out. And I do get it that a low ASIC card will do better on water. As I said before, they leak more, so they will need more voltage to achieve the same overclock that a higher ASIC card could with less V. More voltage means more power limit to keep it from power perfcaping, wich means more heat. So, on AIR, a lower ASIC card would hit the thermal limit much sooner in terms of clocks than a high ASIC one would. Obviously, lower ASIC cards would do better on water because that thermal limit wouldn't be reached so soon as on AIR. But still, I can't imagine why a card that leaks more would have an advantage over one that leaks less. Less voltage for the same clock is good on all scenarios, and I just don't see how water cooling a card could make it stop leaking or make the leaking suddenly turn into a positive thing.


----------



## GrimDoctor

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *juniordnz*
> 
> I read the whole thread, thanks for pointing it out. And I do get it that a low ASIC card will do better on water. As I said before, they leak more, so they will need more voltage to achieve the same overclock that a higher ASIC card could with less V. More voltage means more power limit to keep it from power perfcaping, wich means more heat. So, on AIR, a lower ASIC card would hit the thermal limit much sooner in terms of clocks than a high ASIC one would. Obviously, lower ASIC cards would do better on water because that thermal limit wouldn't be reached so soon as on AIR. But still, I can't imagine why a card that leaks more would have an advantage over one that leaks less. Less voltage for the same clock is good on all scenarios, and I just don't see how water cooling a card could make it stop leaking or make the leaking suddenly turn into a positive thing.


The leakage is a really good point. It's just a worry when I see the words good or bad...people come to me with what they consider is an RMA because they read on a forum that their card had _bad_ ASIC when it's not RMA-able or a bad at all. That's all, just wanted to clarify for others reading was all.


----------



## jlhawn

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *juniordnz*
> 
> 1574mhz and 1.26V sounds like bad ASiC. Bad asic just means your card will "leak" more and therefore need more voltage to run the same clock. My ASIC is 87% and I can run 1607mhz at 1.237V. Sure, I don't think ASIC% is precise, but it does seem to have some influence on overclocking.


the 1.26v is what my card goes up to by itself, I have not modified my bios, also I can get 1605mhz
stable in everything but 1 game which is my favorite therefor I keep it at 1574mhz.
and my gpu never gets over 68c


----------



## juniordnz

Sorry if I did sound arrogant, it was not my intention. ASIC should be something of concern only to overclockers, and even so, the difference between overclocks will be so small performance wise that it's like comparing numbers only. 50mhz on core will hardly be a game changer. I just had to clarify (for myself) the "better for water" thing since I have zero knowledge on the matter (water cooling).


----------



## OdinValk

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jlhawn*
> 
> it's mostly known as virtual memory.


well then.. I suppose having 24gigs of RAM would exlclude me from needing this pagefile then... perhaps I should tinker with Oc'ing my RAM


----------



## jlhawn

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *juniordnz*
> 
> Sorry if I did sound arrogant, it was not my intention. ASIC should be something of concern only to overclockers, and even so, the difference between overclocks will be so small performance wise that it's like comparing numbers only. 50mhz on core will hardly be a game changer. I just had to clarify (for myself) the "better for water" thing since I have zero knowledge on the matter (water cooling).


----------



## jlhawn

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *OdinValk*
> 
> well then.. I suppose having 24gigs of RAM would exlclude me from needing this pagefile then... perhaps I should tinker with Oc'ing my RAM


I also have 24gigs of system memory but some older programs freak out if there isn't a page file that is why I suggest the use of a page file/virtual memory.
I do photo editing and even with my 24gigs I get a low memory warning once I have 10 photos edited and waiting to be saved
to their original folder, if I don't save them my photo editing program will not let me select anymore pictures to edit and the program I
use cannot and will not use a page file/virtual memory when system memory gets low, and I don't know why except I have not heard of any photo
or video editing program that will use the page file/virtual memory, some say it is because the edited photo/file can become corrupted.


----------



## Vrbaa

But how some people can run modified bios for undervolting to 1.150V and again they overclock their GPUs to 1500MHz+ ? Now my stock voltage is 1.2180V and max stable overclock on that stock voltage is 7600MHz for memory and 1484MHz for core. You guys have higher ASIC quality than me and higher stock voltage. It shold be lower, right? How is it possible?


----------



## TheADLA

Played a little around. Broke the 1500MHZ barrier.







Got me 13237 Graphics Score on Firestrike. Slowly going there. Still have to wait for the new case though







(MSI GTX 970 Golden Edition)


----------



## Xoriam

Ugh, my EVGA ACX 2.0 is starting to black screen. Looks like I'm going to have to RMA it...
Luckily I have 2 extra so I can once again swap out one of my cards into the other system incase they won't EAR it for me.


----------



## GrimDoctor

Some Asus 970 Strix shots from my build log (pre mods)









Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


----------



## TheADLA

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *GrimDoctor*
> 
> Some Asus 970 Strix shots from my build log (pre mods)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


Nice!


----------



## TahoeDust

I think I finally have my cards dialed in where I want them 24/7. They are stable and the temps are acceptable. Granted I did have to create a custom bios to get them just right for me. I have them undervolted to 1.150v with a core speed of 1519MHz and the memory at 7400MHz. You've got to love cards that you can undervolt by .1v and still overclock past 1500MHz. They have proven stable through multiple games, Firestrike, and over an hour of Valley and Heaven. The max temps were 76c for the top card and 67c for the bottom card.


----------



## brochachoz

I'm in! Again!







It seems to have a reference pcb design this time. Does anyone know if it's compatible with the reference EK-FC970 GTX?


----------



## xgunnas

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Vrbaa*
> 
> But how some people can run modified bios for undervolting to 1.150V and again they overclock their GPUs to 1500MHz+ ? Now my stock voltage is 1.2180V and max stable overclock on that stock voltage is 7600MHz for memory and 1484MHz for core. You guys have higher ASIC quality than me and higher stock voltage. It shold be lower, right? How is it possible?


silicon lottery, a majority of the cards do hit 1500mhz on 1.2v
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Xoriam*
> 
> Ugh, my EVGA ACX 2.0 is starting to black screen. Looks like I'm going to have to RMA it...
> Luckily I have 2 extra so I can once again swap out one of my cards into the other system incase they won't EAR it for me.


that sucks, hopefully evga has you covered and maybe you can even step-up to the newer versions?


----------



## Kidlat

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *brochachoz*
> 
> I'm in! Again!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It seems to have a reference pcb design this time. Does anyone know if it's compatible with the reference EK-FC970 GTX?


That card is not compatible with the EK-FC970 GTX, in fact, none of the Zotac GTX 970 cards are compatible with the EK-FC970.


----------



## Wirerat

I added a backplate to my ftw and my load temps actually dropped 3c at the same fan speed. I really only got it for looks but that's definitely welcome.

It had thermal tape at the back mounted memory so i guess its pulling some heat from the pcb through that contact.


----------



## brochachoz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Kidlat*
> 
> That card is not compatible with the EK-FC970 GTX, in fact, none of the Zotac GTX 970 cards are compatible with the EK-FC970.


are you sure? maybe you're thinking of the first amp extreme edition, this one is the CORE edition, with the reference pcb similar to this and not the short one from the vanilla ones from zotac.


----------



## Kidlat

You said it yourself, that Core edition has a longer PCB than a reference GTX 970, which automatically removes it from the compatibility list of the EK-FC970GTX, which is only compatible with the reference GTX 970s, which have short PCBs. I compared that picture you attached to a reference 970 I have here and the capacitors are located in totally different areas.

Here's a picture of a reference GTX 970 which has been physically confirmed as compatible with the EK-FC970GTX:









My previous statement was incorrect, Zotac GTX 970s with model numbers ZT-90101-10P and ZT-90105-10P ARE compatible with the EK-FC970GTX, but in order for the waterblock to fit, you're gonna have to drill a hole into the acrylic face of the waterblock.


----------



## reev3r

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *OdinValk*
> 
> green! Everything should be green lol... im still debating voiding my msi gamings warranty and changing the red to green.... Black/green would look sweet


Use Plasti-Dip, you can easily peel it off if you need to do a warranty claim... Great stuff!


----------



## jlhawn

there's a new whql driver out on nvidias site. 347.25


----------



## thecyb0rg

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jlhawn*
> 
> there's a new whql driver out on nvidias site. 347.25


Just stopped by to see if anyone had any input on how it is working for them in general as well as for the overclockers out there.


----------



## jlhawn

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *The_Cyb0rg*
> 
> Just stopped by to see if anyone had any input on how it is working for them in general as well as for the overclockers out there.


I won't be able to install it till this afternoon, I have it downloaded to my desktop with the newest version of DDU.


----------



## juniordnz

Installing it right now. I'll report back soon.


----------



## Xoriam

Man EVGA customer service for techincal support/ RMA is AWESOME! I got a response about my card in less than 8 hours approving me for the RMA.


----------



## Wirerat

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Xoriam*
> 
> Man EVGA customer service for techincal support/ RMA is AWESOME! I got a response about my card in less than 8 hours approving me for the RMA.


yea hard to beat evgas rma dept. I have 84 days left to decide if i want to extend the 3 years to 5 or not.


----------



## Mako0312

So I have a ACX 780, and saw a deal for a 970 that would cost me $300 - whatever I can get for my 780....

I'm tempted to go 970. I plan on going triple monitors ( but ill be gaming on 1. Which will hopefully be the Asus VG248QE 144hz.

Is it really worth getting the 970?


----------



## Wirerat

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mako0312*
> 
> So I have a ACX 780, and saw a deal for a 970 that would cost me $300 - whatever I can get for my 780....
> 
> I'm tempted to go 970. I plan on going triple monitors ( but ill be gaming on 1. Which will hopefully be the Asus VG248QE 144hz.
> 
> Is it really worth getting the 970?


There is really not that much performance difference from 780 to 970. Not unless your running out of vram.

I can see making the move while u can still get $250 plus out of the 780 though.


----------



## Mako0312

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Wirerat*
> 
> There is really not that much performance difference from 780 to 970. Not unless your running out of vram or having heat issues.


That's what I was feeling, but the potential for a ~$50-75 upgrade was tempting.


----------



## Wirerat

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mako0312*
> 
> That's what I was feeling, but the potential for a ~$50-75 upgrade was tempting.


well you know if you wait you wont get 250+ out of the 780. Maybe it is a good idea if you have the difference to spare but dnt expect a big performance jump.


----------



## Mako0312

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Wirerat*
> 
> well you know if you wait you wont get 250+ out of the 780. Maybe it is a good idea if you have the difference to spare but dnt expect a big performance jump.


Yea I'm just going to wait for the 980 to price lower or for the next gen to come out.
Plus SLI is a good option for an extra $200-250.


----------



## Wirerat

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mako0312*
> 
> Yea I'm just going to wait for the 980 to price lower or for the next gen to come out.
> Plus SLI is a good option for an extra $200-250.


yea definitely.


----------



## Almin94

What about new drivers? Anyone tried it?


----------



## ValValdesky

New BIOS?

http://www.gigabyte.com/products/product-page.aspx?pid=5209&dl=1&RWD=0#bios


----------



## Xoriam

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ValValdesky*
> 
> New BIOS?
> 
> http://www.gigabyte.com/products/product-page.aspx?pid=5209&dl=1&RWD=0#bios


Not sure if I want to update to it.
I doubt it's going to improve my overclocking, nothing listed about it.


----------



## Xoriam

To those interested todays new Nvidia Drivers seem to have 2-5c cooler temps.


----------



## TahoeDust

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Xoriam*
> 
> To those interested todays new Nvidia Drivers seem to have 2-5c cooler temps.


I am not doubting you, but how did they manage to do that?


----------



## Xoriam

I have no idea, but some people report drivers previous to 347.09 being 10c cooler as well.
Optimization of resources in certain situations is my "expert" guess.

you notice how synthetic benchmarks always render higher temps? this might make things slightly clearer.


----------



## Obyboby

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ValValdesky*
> 
> New BIOS?
> 
> http://www.gigabyte.com/products/product-page.aspx?pid=5209&dl=1&RWD=0#bios


I have 2 cards, one with Samsung memories, the other with Hynix, still can't figure out which version would be correct to download. I'm curious to see what changes they made to the fan duty in MS-DOS mode.


----------



## Xoriam

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Obyboby*
> 
> I have 2 cards, one with Samsung memories, the other with Hynix, still can't figure out which version would be correct to download. I'm curious to see what changes they made to the fan duty in MS-DOS mode.


It was probably related to the 2nd card not using fan profile in DOS MODE, meaning it didn't use the fan profile untill drivers were loaded from the OS.


----------



## Obyboby

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Xoriam*
> 
> It was probably related to the 2nd card not using fan profile in DOS MODE, meaning it didn't use the fan profile untill drivers were loaded from the OS.


Well, when I boot my PC the two cards spin the fans at high speed until I get into the OS, then the fan profile is loaded. If they actually made it that the fans use the fan profile from the BIOS straight away, that would be great







I'm comparing the new BIOSes with my backups to see which ones match the device ID and so on, then I will flash them to try them out







thanks for the info!

EDIT: found a match for my SAMSUNG Memory equipped card, but for the Hynix memory card there's a slight difference: my original BIOS shows a final /F50 code while the latest BIOS I downloaded has F51. No other choices on the website for Hynix memory... Is it the right BIOS?


----------



## ValValdesky

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Obyboby*
> 
> Well, when I boot my PC the two cards spin the fans at high speed until I get into the OS, then the fan profile is loaded. If they actually made it that the fans use the fan profile from the BIOS straight away, that would be great
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I'm comparing the new BIOSes with my backups to see which ones match the device ID and so on, then I will flash them to try them out
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> thanks for the info!
> 
> EDIT: found a match for my SAMSUNG Memory equipped card, but for the Hynix memory card there's a slight difference: my original BIOS shows a final /F50 code while the latest BIOS I downloaded has F51. No other choices on the website for Hynix memory... Is it the right BIOS?


I have a card with original F40 bios with samsung vram, I flashed the F42, I haven't encounter any problems so far.


----------



## Obyboby

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ValValdesky*
> 
> I have a card with original F40 bios with samsung vram, I flashed the F42, I haven't encounter any problems so far.


Flashed my two cards, the cards are so silent during boot now!!!! Just what I needed! I hated it so much that they were so noisy until the OS was ready. Now my PC is even more silent *_*
I obviously already made a 950 RPM profile and re-flashed the new modified BIOS. Now enjoying silence <3

Thanks for sharing this!!!!!!


----------



## juniordnz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Obyboby*
> 
> Well, when I boot my PC the two cards spin the fans at high speed until I get into the OS, then the fan profile is loaded. If they actually made it that the fans use the fan profile from the BIOS straight away, that would be great
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I'm comparing the new BIOSes with my backups to see which ones match the device ID and so on, then I will flash them to try them out
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> thanks for the info!
> 
> EDIT: found a match for my SAMSUNG Memory equipped card, but for the Hynix memory card there's a slight difference: my original BIOS shows a final /F50 code while the latest BIOS I downloaded has F51. No other choices on the website for Hynix memory... Is it the right BIOS?


Yes, F50 updates to F51. Just make sure to use the correct one, there's P and D. Your BIOS should be P/F50 or D/F50. Just use the correct one and you're good.


----------



## Obyboby

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *juniordnz*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Obyboby*
> 
> Well, when I boot my PC the two cards spin the fans at high speed until I get into the OS, then the fan profile is loaded. If they actually made it that the fans use the fan profile from the BIOS straight away, that would be great
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I'm comparing the new BIOSes with my backups to see which ones match the device ID and so on, then I will flash them to try them out
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> thanks for the info!
> 
> EDIT: found a match for my SAMSUNG Memory equipped card, but for the Hynix memory card there's a slight difference: my original BIOS shows a final /F50 code while the latest BIOS I downloaded has F51. No other choices on the website for Hynix memory... Is it the right BIOS?
> 
> 
> 
> Yes, F50 updates to F51. Just make sure to use the correct one, there's P and D. Your BIOS should be P/F50 or D/F50. Just use the correct one and you're good.
Click to expand...

Thank you, my pc is off now, will double check tomorrow but I'm pretty sure I matched the versions (had P, flashed P)

Inviato dal mio iPhone utilizzando Tapatalk


----------



## Vrbaa

Which one I have to flash? I have Gigabyte GTX 970 G1 with hynx memory.


----------



## Wirerat

First time I was able to break 70FPS in valley extreme with a single gpu


----------



## Xoriam

how do I know if I need to use the D or P version of the BIOS?


----------



## Xoriam

It was P version.

Anyways, GUYS I don't know if it was the BIOS or the NEW DRIVER released today, but I'm not artifacting anymore at 1900mhz on my memory. have to push it to 1920+ before it artifacts and almost 2000mhz before crash now!!


----------



## jlhawn

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ValValdesky*
> 
> New BIOS?
> 
> http://www.gigabyte.com/products/product-page.aspx?pid=5209&dl=1&RWD=0#bios


make sure and check your current bios as none of the new bios versions have mine on their list, it say's do not update if your current bios version is not on the list


----------



## TahoeDust

Updated to the new drivers and just had FC4 crash on me for the first time in a month. Awesome.


----------



## error-id10t

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jlhawn*
> 
> make sure and check your current bios as none of the new bios versions have mine on their list, it say's do not update if your current bios version is not on the list


What's yours?
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Vrbaa*
> 
> Which one I have to flash? I have Gigabyte GTX 970 G1 with hynx memory.


Just use the Maxwell tool to see what you're using today, example: D/F40. I would replace that with the D/F42.


----------



## jlhawn

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *error-id10t*
> 
> What's yours?
> Just use the Maxwell tool to see what you're using today, example: D/F40. I would replace that with the D/F42.


----------



## juniordnz

Don't look there. Open your original BIOS on maxwellbiostweaker and see the version. You should have something like D/F50 or P/F50 in my case. Then you just look for the BIOS for your model, in my case it was P/F51 and update it.

============================

Updated to P/F51 and 347.25 and broke the 3000 points barrier on firestrike ultra for the first time.


----------



## Xoriam

These new bios have slightly increased the Ram voltage for hynix.


----------



## jlhawn

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *juniordnz*
> 
> Don't look there. Open your original BIOS on maxwellbiostweaker and see the version. You should have something like D/F50 or P/F50 in my case. Then you just look for the BIOS for your model, in my case it was P/F51 and update it.
> 
> ============================
> 
> Updated to P/F51 and 347.25 and broke the 3000 points barrier on firestrike ultra for the first time.


I don't have maxwell bios tweaker as I have never messed with the bios, the bios update is just for certain monitors and the gpu
to work better.


----------



## Almin94

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Xoriam*
> 
> These new bios have slightly increased the Ram voltage for hynix.


That mean higher memory overclock. Very nice. What about core clock with new bios update? Anyone test overclock before an after new bios?


----------



## Almin94

Btw how do you know that bios increased ram voltage?


----------



## Xoriam

For me, no increase on the core, only memory

and after so much experimenting with overclocking this card, gaining 100mhz overhead nearly on the memory can only be due to a voltage increase.
They typically do this to cards as they push on in life.


----------



## error-id10t

Or.. they loosened the Hynix timings to allow it to clock higher.. but if you see better results, good stuff.

I'm just happy the fans are now whisper quiet during boot/post, crazy.


----------



## juniordnz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Almin94*
> 
> That mean higher memory overclock. Very nice. What about core clock with new bios update? Anyone test overclock before an after new bios?


I could get 1607mhz @ 1.237V stable. Now it artifacts on Firestrike Ultra.

=====================================================

Is it just here or have anyone else noticed a huge improvement in power comsumption?

I mean, I would get constant 90-94% TDP on Assassins Creed and now I get 60-70%. Maybe they improved something in the power delivery/usage. Or am I just crazy?

Firestrike ultra would get me 94% tdp, now it gets 89-90 tops.

BTW, I'm talking about the new G1 BIOS.


----------



## TheADLA

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jlhawn*
> 
> there's a new whql driver out on nvidias site. 347.25


Downloading it now and checking it later. As far as I see its mainly to support the new GTX 960. Will check it and post


----------



## Xoriam

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *juniordnz*
> 
> I could get 1607mhz @ 1.237V stable. Now it artifacts on Firestrike Ultra.
> 
> =====================================================
> 
> Is it just here or have anyone else noticed a huge improvement in power comsumption?
> 
> I mean, I would get constant 90-94% TDP on Assassins Creed and now I get 60-70%. Maybe they improved something in the power delivery/usage. Or am I just crazy?
> 
> BTW, I'm talking about the new G1 BIOS.


Yeah my TDP also seems to be way more efficient.


----------



## error-id10t

I don't see a difference, just compared my FS Ultra 4K run from yesterday for GPU Test 2 vs. now with the update BIOS and latest drivers, exactly the same power use.

Maybe some games/profiles have had tweaks.


----------



## jlhawn

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TheADLA*
> 
> Downloading it now and checking it later. As far as I see its mainly to support the new GTX 960. Will check it and post


they also fixed MFAA, it works now on all my games now, it did not work at all with 347.09


----------



## TheADLA

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jlhawn*
> 
> they also fixed MFAA, it works now on all my games now, it did not work at all with 347.09


Ah ok. Good to know. However. I did a Heaven run just now. I lost 3.5 FPS and my temperature was 3 degrees higher than before


----------



## jlhawn

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TheADLA*
> 
> Ah ok. Good to know. However. I did a Heaven run just now. I lost 3.5 FPS and my temperature was 3 degrees higher than before


well I will run it here in a few minutes and compare it to my run with older drivers.


----------



## mAnBrEaTh

Nice boost with latest drivers 347.25. Cards at 1.237v 1595/8000



http://www.3dmark.com/3dm/5625300



http://www.3dmark.com/3dm/5625272


----------



## jlhawn

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TheADLA*
> 
> Ah ok. Good to know. However. I did a Heaven run just now. I lost 3.5 FPS and my temperature was 3 degrees higher than before


I got everything the same in Heaven except my min fps went up big time and my max fps lost .6 or half a fps whatever you wanna call it, my temp went from 68c to 64c. make sure you let Heaven run 4 scenes before you hit F9 for the benchmark run.
here are the 2 runs with new driver and old driver

driver 347.25


driver 347.09


----------



## jlhawn

this guy on OCN started a thread showing he reached over 1700mhz on his GTX 970, but he posted it with a valley mhz by taken a pic of his screen.
I know valley does not show the correct core clock as it shows mine at 1774mhz which is false, I told him that and now he say's he will post a 1800mhz overclock.
is what he's saying true? I didn't think you could get over 1612mhz on a 970

here is his thread with his pic of the overclock mhz
http://www.overclock.net/t/1536196/whats-the-highest-oc-youve-gotten-to-on-a-gtx-970#post_23445650


----------



## mercs213

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jlhawn*
> 
> this guy on OCN started a thread showing he reached over 1700mhz on his GTX 970, but he posted it with a valley mhz by taken a pic of his screen.
> I know valley does not show the correct core clock as it shows mine at 1774mhz which is false, I told him that and now he say's he will post a 1800mhz overclock.
> is what he's saying true? I didn't think you could get over 1612mhz on a 970
> 
> here is his thread with his pic of the overclock mhz
> http://www.overclock.net/t/1536196/whats-the-highest-oc-youve-gotten-to-on-a-gtx-970#post_23445650


Correct, Heaven and Valley incorrectly report core clock. You must use GPU-Z to get the correct core clock readings. 1800mhz clock? Doubt it unless he has some good proof to back it up.


----------



## jlhawn

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mercs213*
> 
> Correct, Heaven and Valley incorrectly report core clock. You must use GPU-Z to get the correct core clock readings. 1800mhz clock? Doubt it unless he has some good proof to back it up.


the picture he took of valley displaying on his monitor shows 1756mhz. thats what mine shows every time and I know it's false, GPU-Z shows the correct reading on mine of 1605mhz,


----------



## mAnBrEaTh

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jlhawn*
> 
> the picture he took of valley displaying on his monitor shows 1756mhz. thats what mine shows every time and I know it's false, GPU-Z shows the correct reading on mine of 1605mhz,


Not sure why, maybe it is the custom bios, but mine shows correct clocks.


----------



## TheADLA

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jlhawn*
> 
> I got everything the same in Heaven except my min fps went up big time and my max fps lost .6 or half a fps whatever you wanna call it, my temp went from 68c to 64c. make sure you let Heaven run 4 scenes before you hit F9 for the benchmark run.
> here are the 2 runs with new driver and old driver
> 
> driver 347.25
> 
> 
> driver 347.09


Ouch. this run I saw a 15 FPS drop in heaven. but when I checked afterburner, I saw that my Core Clock dropped from 1501 to 1329 MHZ








Will try again later. Shouldn't be the overclocking because I had heaven and 3Dmark successfully running on 1501 already.


----------



## Xoriam

Guys I've gone back to the previous BIOS because of unstable Core at my usual voltage and speeds.
Anyone else had to go back?
I mean That new BIOS did give me 200mhz total extra on the MEM, but sacrificing core doesn't seem like a good idea for that :/


----------



## lester007

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jlhawn*
> 
> the picture he took of valley displaying on his monitor shows 1756mhz. thats what mine shows every time and I know it's false, GPU-Z shows the correct reading on mine of 1605mhz,


I have mine @ 1651/1976 on gtx 970, its artifacting , and a lost worst on new drivers when i tried.
http://www.3dmark.com/fs/3863351 344.75WQHL 1651/1976
http://www.3dmark.com/fs/3871705 347.25 1631/1976


----------



## Xoriam

Wow great..... new drivers are causing my previously perfect OC to crash now on my older BIOS....


----------



## bonics912

I'm interested in flashing my Gigabyte GTX 970 g1 to the new bios. Especially if I can adjust the fan profiles of my GPU and also test other bios that will increase stability of my overclocks. Can anyone recommend a guide of how to flash GPU's bios?


----------



## jlhawn

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *bonics912*
> 
> I'm interested in flashing my Gigabyte GTX 970 g1 to the new bios. Especially if I can adjust the fan profiles of my GPU and also test other bios that will increase stability of my overclocks. Can anyone recommend a guide of how to flash GPU's bios?


Gigabyte has the program and instructions on how to flash the bios on the same page they have the new bios downloads.
it's at the bottom of the page in red.

http://www.gigabyte.com/products/product-page.aspx?pid=5209#bios


----------



## TahoeDust

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Xoriam*
> 
> Wow great..... new drivers are causing my previously perfect OC to crash now on my older BIOS....


Yep. I already rolled mine back...


----------



## TheADLA

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Xoriam*
> 
> Wow great..... new drivers are causing my previously perfect OC to crash now on my older BIOS....


Mine didn't crash but I observed a lot of core speed fluctuations during the benchmark with afterburner. before it was rock steady 1501. now its between 1464 and 1501.


----------



## Xoriam

Well I think I resolved the issue, OC is higher, but so is the voltage.
New BIOS and New Driver.


----------



## TahoeDust

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Xoriam*
> 
> Well I think I resolved the issue, OC is higher, but so is the voltage.
> New BIOS and New Driver.


I am too happy with my 1.150v bios to change it for whatever the new driver offers.


----------



## Rahldrac

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Xoriam*
> 
> Well I think I resolved the issue, OC is higher, but so is the voltage.
> New BIOS and New Driver.


What was the problem that needed resolving?


----------



## Cosmic Collision

Which BIOS should I be using from the Gigabyte site?


----------



## TheADLA

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Cosmic Collision*
> 
> Which BIOS should I be using from the Gigabyte site?


Yours is P/F10, so you take the "P" One


----------



## Team Grinder

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TahoeDust*
> 
> I am too happy with my 1.150v bios to change it for whatever the new driver offers.


Great isn't it







Best thing I did lol was to make that undervolt bios.


----------



## TahoeDust

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Team Grinder*
> 
> Great isn't it
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Best thing I did lol was to make that undervolt bios.


Have you posted yours? I would like to see how it compares with mine. I assume they are probably pretty similar. What core/memory is it?

Edit: Nevermind, I remember seeing it. It is actually what pushed me to go that low. I had been running mine at 1.175v, but had not dared to go down to 1.15 until I saw yours.

I still can't believe the cards are capable of being underclocked so low, while being overclocked so high.


----------



## ValValdesky

Apparently 347.25 fixed some stuttering and GPU usage drops, maybe that's why many OC configuration stopped working properly.


----------



## Team Grinder

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TahoeDust*
> 
> Have you posted yours? I would like to see how it compares with mine. I assume they are probably pretty similar. What core/memory is it?
> 
> Edit: Nevermind, I remember seeing it. It is actually what pushed me to go that low. I had been running mine at 1.175v, but had not dared to go down to 1.15 until I saw yours.
> 
> I still can't believe the cards are capable of being underclocked so low, while being overclocked so high.


I had it down to 1.075v but would insta lock up on me. On 1.125v it would pass but not fully game stable.


----------



## TahoeDust

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Team Grinder*
> 
> I had it down to 1.075v but would insta lock up on me. On 1.125v it would pass but not fully game stable.


Wow. That is crazy. I tried bringing mine up to 1550ish at 1.150v, but it would artifact.


----------



## Cosmic Collision

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TheADLA*
> 
> Yours is P/F10, so you take the "P" One


Cool

Tried it though and it's says "Flash BIOS failed! BIOS ID not match!"


----------



## TheADLA

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Cosmic Collision*
> 
> Cool
> 
> Tried it though and it's says "Flash BIOS failed! BIOS ID not match!"


Thats odd. Which one you downloaded?


----------



## Team Grinder

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TahoeDust*
> 
> Wow. That is crazy. I tried bringing mine up to 1550ish at 1.150v, but it would artifact.


1550 needs 1.186v or more In my testing.


----------



## Cosmic Collision

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TheADLA*
> 
> Thats odd. Which one you downloaded?


The one for Hynix memory. It mentions something about F10 only being able to use F11-19 and there is no F1x.

It's a rev 1.0 if that makes any difference.


----------



## juniordnz

If your BIOS is not listed there (F11-19) you shouldn't flash any of the other ones.

===============================================================

I really believe my TDP improved a lot with the new BIOS/Drivers. If your overclock that once was stable isn't anymore is not necessarily a bad thing. The main purpose of new driver/BIOS is to make better use of the capacity of the card.

I mean, I couldn't use the same 1607mhz/1.237V overclock on the new bios/driver, had to dial it down to 1595. But in the other hand, I got the best firestrike Ultra score ever and also my TDP improved a lot. So, if you ask me, I'll happily go down 1 bin on the clock for better performance and power utilization. My card is performing better, is more silent and using less power (less heat also).

Maybe our overclocks are not stable as they were before because the new BIOS and Driver pushes the card to a better utilization of its resources.

EDIT: God, I misspell a lot when trying to sneak in some comments during work time without my boss spoting me.


----------



## TheADLA

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *juniordnz*
> 
> If your BIOS is not listed there (F11-19) you shouldn't flash any of the other ones.
> 
> ===============================================================
> 
> I really believe my TDP improved a lot with the new BIOS/Drivers. If your overclock that once was stable isn't anymore is not necessarily a bad thing. The mais purpose of new drive/'BIOS is to make better use of the capacity of the card.
> 
> I mean, I couldn't use the same 1607mhz/1.237V overclock on the new bios/driver, had to dial it down to 1595. But in the other hand, I got the best firestrike Ultra score ever and also my TDP improved a lot. So, if you ask me, I'll happily go down 1 bin on the clock for better performance and power utilisation. My card is performing better, is more silent and using less power (less heat also).
> 
> Maybe our overclocks are not stable as they were before because the new BIOS and Driver pushes the card to a better utilization of its resources.


I have to check that later when I can take some real time. All I can say is that my temperatures went up by 2-3 degrees and I lost 2.5 FPS in Heaven because I saw in Afterburner that I had Core Clock speed fluctuations ranking from 1469 to 1501 . Before I had rock stable 1501. The 3rd run of heaven even resetted my clock back to its normal 1329 Boost. That never happened before. I will roll back to the old one and see if its back to normal. Otherwise I might play around a little with the OC on the new one. Maybe MSI will release a new Bios for the Golden Edition, who knows.


----------



## Teskin89

http://www.gigabyte.com/products/product-page.aspx?pid=5209#bios Those bios are worth installing for my windforce 970 to fix out the throttling problem?


----------



## thelude

Hey peeps. I own a MSI GTX 970 gaming. Does it have HDMI 2.0 or the standard 1.4? Does the reference design have 2.0?
thanks


----------



## Slam-It

As far as I know all GTX 970s have HDMI 2.0


----------



## Obyboby

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ValValdesky*
> 
> Apparently 347.25 fixed some stuttering and GPU usage drops, maybe that's why many OC configuration stopped working properly.


I'm going to start over from these drivers and the new BIOS to find my new stable overclock







it might also help me solve some stability issues (couldn't play ACU anymore after my OC, guess it wasn't 100% stable but I was keeping it since I'm only playing CS:GO these days, no heavy games)


----------



## OdinValk

new drivers... are they any good?


----------



## Wirerat

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *OdinValk*
> 
> new drivers... are they any good?


my valley performance increased slightly (3-4fps) at exact same clocks. I havent ran any games besides fc4.


----------



## CJston15

I'm currently looking at upgrading to the GTX 970. My specs are below, but i'm upgrading from 2 x AMD 7970's in Crossfire. I'm primarily playing Archeage Online which can be a taxing MMO in terms of graphics/resources. For me, likely because I play on a 30inch Ultrasharp at 2560 x 1600 resolution. I also like to stream to Twitch and I have been having some FPS issues with my 7970's running at such a high resolution while streaming.

My question is - what brand/type of 970 should I be looking for? Haven't really had much time to sit down and research them and this thread is way too long to dig through lol

Any help would be greatly appreciated!


----------



## Mr-Dark

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *CJston15*
> 
> I'm currently looking at upgrading to the GTX 970. My specs are below, but i'm upgrading from 2 x AMD 7970's in Crossfire. I'm primarily playing Archeage Online which can be a taxing MMO in terms of graphics/resources. For me, likely because I play on a 30inch Ultrasharp at 2560 x 1600 resolution. I also like to stream to Twitch and I have been having some FPS issues with my 7970's running at such a high resolution while streaming.
> 
> My question is - what brand/type of 970 should I be looking for? Haven't really had much time to sit down and research them and this thread is way too long to dig through lol
> 
> Any help would be greatly appreciated!


Im coming from 280x crossfire (same 7970 ) to single gtx 970 G1 and all the time playing bf4 there is no fps differnce between them

you will see very very close fps ( to your current bulid ) with very low temp and stable fps not like the crossfire

the best from 970 is gigabyte G1 version


----------



## shilka

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mr-Dark*
> 
> Im coming from 280x crossfire (same 7970 ) to single gtx 970 G1 and all the time playing bf4 there is no fps differnce between them
> 
> you will see very very close fps ( to your current bulid ) with very low temp and stable fps not like the crossfire
> 
> the best from 970 is gigabyte G1 version


The Gigabyte G1 is just not the most quiet GTX 970 out there.
I have 2x of them in SLI and i can hear them but i dont find them to be loud.

Had an XFX 7950 DD and that was the loudest card i have ever owned, sold the damm thing after about 10 weeks.


----------



## ironhide138

So.... whatz this I hear about ALL 970s having Vram issues? Apparently they don't use all 4gb, and most have huge performance drop off around 3.2gbs....


----------



## UZ7

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ironhide138*
> 
> So.... whatz this I hear about ALL 970s having Vram issues? Apparently they don't use all 4gb, and most have huge performance drop off around 3.2gbs....


http://www.lazygamer.net/general-news/nvidias-gtx970-has-a-rather-serious-memory-allocation-bug/

https://forums.geforce.com/default/topic/803518/geforce-900-series/gtx-970-3-5gb-vram-issue/post/4430032/#4430032

It's an issue where there were no concrete/proven results at first but then revisited as more and more users looked into it. Now that it has gotten nVidia's attention they're also looking at it. Can it be fixed with a driver or BIOS modification? not sure but if its true it could spell trouble for nVidia as they're selling a product that advertises 4GB of ram yet only xxx is usable. FWIW I was playing Unity and it hovers no more than 3500 but any more will cause it to drop down to a crawl.


----------



## ironhide138

I wonder if thats why I kept crashing in the Evolve beta when maxxed (still had solid 60fps), but ran fine when I went down to high.

well ****, IF they do a recall or something, it would take forever to get your card back ahah.... I just ran a benchmark, and my card drops off a little over 3000


----------



## juniordnz

After further testing I just concluded that the new BIOS/Driver put me down 1 bin on clocks. Was stable at 1607MHz/1.237V had to drop it to 1595MHz/1.237V. Probably could have kept it at 1607 if I increased voltage 1 or 2 bins, but I like the current voltage/power limit settings I have and 12mhz is nothing performance wise.

The greatest improvement, at least with my 970G1, was in the TDP/Thermal area. My max TDP on firestrike ultra was 95-96% before and now is 90-91% (yes, 5% is considerable when we're talking TDP). Even greater was the temperature improvement, I would get 77-78ºC in 20min of Firestrike Ultra and now I get 59-60ºC.

On Assassins Creed: Unity it was even better. My TDP before would be 90-95% on average, now its 67-72%. Temp would max out at 83ºC and now it's 63ºC.

(Temp numbers should be taken with a grain of salt because today is much cooler than the last few days, but not 20ºC obviously, so there really was a great improvement in temps)

Don't really now what gigabyte did in this new BIOS (or if nvidia driver is the "guilty", don't have the patience to test them separately) but it worked, it worked REALLY GOOD.


----------



## Agent_kenshin

This arrived for me not long ago





















The EVGA FTW+



I don't know when I will be able to play it with since I am still waiting on my new PSU which should be arriving soon and then there's some issues with installing it in my current setup which in the second 16x slot there might be a issue with the card not clearing my SATA cables since my board was made in like 2007. My current 570 is a part of my loop and can't afford the down time to take it out due to some projects. Worse case I would have to wait a month to play with it until i can get my X79 setup going which is going to replace my current workhorse.


----------



## juniordnz

Oh boy, that's going to be one hell of a patience exercise










Probably the only 970 I would trade my G1 for. That card is a beast.


----------



## Obyboby

http://www.overclock.net/t/1535502/gtx-970s-can-only-use-3-5gb-of-4gb-vram-issue/0_20

I think there is a major problem here, more important than finding the best overclock for our cards.









I'd love to see some of you test your cards with the tools provided in order to see if you are affected by this terrible issue. Personally, I'm ready to return my two 970s or at least sell them if this turns out to be a hardware issue.

For a quick test, if you own AC:Unity (and maybe 2 cards in SLI): set everything to maximum through GeForce Experience game panel, then manually select 4K as the resolution of the game (DSR). Then start ACU and check if ithe VRAM usage goes over 3,5 GB and if your framerate drops below 10 FPS. If it doesn't, you should be fine. If it does, well, congratulations, you just joined the "Crappy 970 ripoff campaign" by Nvidia.


----------



## Hequaqua

Has anyone looked at the 960's that were released yet?

http://www.newegg.com/Product/ProductList.aspx?Submit=ENE&IsNodeId=1&N=100007709%20600537575&Tpk=gtx%20960


----------



## Mandeep Singh

Guys anyone knows why my monitor is not getting recognized as its name?
I'm using Philips 203v using dvi to VGA connector, I don't know why I'm getting "Generic non PNP monitor" instead of its name, driver is saying up to date.
Any advice?


----------



## AngryGoldfish

Anyone having any issues with the new driver? Anything to worry about?


----------



## Obyboby

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *AngryGoldfish*
> 
> Anyone having any issues with the new driver? Anything to worry about?


http://www.overclock.net/t/1535502/gtx-970s-can-only-use-3-5gb-of-4gb-vram-issue/0_20

This is something y'all should worry about..


----------



## Hequaqua

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Obyboby*
> 
> http://www.overclock.net/t/1535502/gtx-970s-can-only-use-3-5gb-of-4gb-vram-issue/0_20
> 
> I think there is a major problem here, more important than finding the best overclock for our cards.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I'd love to see some of you test your cards with the tools provided in order to see if you are affected by this terrible issue. Personally, I'm ready to return my two 970s or at least sell them if this turns out to be a hardware issue.
> 
> For a quick test, if you own AC:Unity (and maybe 2 cards in SLI): set everything to maximum through GeForce Experience game panel, then manually select 4K as the resolution of the game (DSR). Then start ACU and check if ithe VRAM usage goes over 3,5 GB and if your framerate drops below 10 FPS. If it doesn't, you should be fine. If it does, well, congratulations, you just joined the "Crappy 970 ripoff campaign" by Nvidia.


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Obyboby*
> 
> http://www.overclock.net/t/1535502/gtx-970s-can-only-use-3-5gb-of-4gb-vram-issue/0_20
> 
> This is something y'all should worry about..


I just ran Firestrike Extreme @3840x2160. The max memory usage was 3471/84.7%. I'm not sure what my FPS was. When running Kombuster I saw similar numbers. MSI GTX970 Gaming here.

EDIT: Firestrike Ultra, not Extreme.


----------



## AngryGoldfish

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Obyboby*
> 
> http://www.overclock.net/t/1535502/gtx-970s-can-only-use-3-5gb-of-4gb-vram-issue/0_20
> 
> This is something y'all should worry about..


Yeah, I just saw that. Kinda frightening to be quite honest. If this is a hardware problem... I don't know if I'd be keeping the card. Nvidia could lose out on a lot of money if they do have to do a major recall.

But that's not actually what I meant.







I meant the new 347.25 driver.


----------



## doza

guys who are using latest driver from nvidia coud u test memory burner and see how mutch can it use, there is something wrong with latest driver in my opinion check this tread

http://www.overclock.net/t/1535502/gtx-970s-can-only-use-3-5gb-of-4gb-vram-issue/320#post_23448908


----------



## kribol01

Hi guys,
can't seem to download any of the new BIOSes for the G1. zip file is invalid.. Anyone be so kind and post the P/F51?

Thanks!


----------



## juniordnz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kribol01*
> 
> Hi guys,
> can't seem to download any of the new BIOSes for the G1. zip file is invalid.. Anyone be so kind and post the P/F51?
> 
> Thanks!


Here you go

N970G14DP.F51.zip 137k .zip file


----------



## kribol01

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *juniordnz*
> 
> Here you go
> 
> N970G14DP.F51.zip 137k .zip file


Many spanks good Sir!


----------



## Schnupper

Which 970 should I get? The gigabyte G1?


----------



## juniordnz

I have a Gigabyte G1 and I must say I envy other people memory overclocks a lot. If you're going for the G1 know that it have hynix memory and you won't get more than 7400-7600mhz out of it.

Besides that, great card.

I would look into EVGA FTW+ if I were you.


----------



## Wasupwitdat1

I got my new Nvidia GTX970 reference version from Best Buy today, got home, installed it and I can't say Wow. I don't see the 2X performance over the HIS Radeon 5850 I replaced.







I'm not saying there isn't a performance boost that I have noticed yet because I'm not using the HTPC to game. There is one program I use with my cycling trainer that is virtual reality and in VR the 2D or 3D whatever is just like a video game but it still looks and acts the same. Maybe that software was just built using a crappy engine. But I still see the same annoying jaggy's. I haven't figured out how to use the down scaling of the resolution feature yet to see if that would help clear things up.


----------



## kribol01

So I tried the new G1 BIOS. Virtually zero difference, no gains in mem clock either (saw a post earlier about increased mem voltage). Has anyone even seen a changelog from Gigabyte?

Fun fact, with the new BIOS I had to lower my boost table and commons tab by two bins to make it boost to 1506 instead of 1519. My card now boosts to bin 61 instead of 59.


----------



## juniordnz

With the new BIOS I had to lower my overclock because it would artifact. But it got me a HUGE improvement in TDP and temperatures. I mean, really HUGE!

Look into that and see if it happens there too.


----------



## Xoriam

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kribol01*
> 
> So I tried the new G1 BIOS. Virtually zero difference, no gains in mem clock either (saw a post earlier about increased mem voltage). Has anyone even seen a changelog from Gigabyte?
> 
> Fun fact, with the new BIOS I had to lower my boost table and commons tab by two bins to make it boost to 1506 instead of 1519. My card now boosts to bin 61 instead of 59.


I don't know if the voltage was actually increased, I'm GUESSING they did because I gained nearly 200mhz total on my memory.


----------



## ruggercb

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Obyboby*
> 
> http://www.overclock.net/t/1535502/gtx-970s-can-only-use-3-5gb-of-4gb-vram-issue/0_20
> 
> I think there is a major problem here, more important than finding the best overclock for our cards.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I'd love to see some of you test your cards with the tools provided in order to see if you are affected by this terrible issue. Personally, I'm ready to return my two 970s or at least sell them if this turns out to be a hardware issue.
> 
> For a quick test, if you own AC:Unity (and maybe 2 cards in SLI): set everything to maximum through GeForce Experience game panel, then manually select 4K as the resolution of the game (DSR). Then start ACU and check if ithe VRAM usage goes over 3,5 GB and if your framerate drops below 10 FPS. If it doesn't, you should be fine. If it does, well, congratulations, you just joined the "Crappy 970 ripoff campaign" by Nvidia.


This is 2X DSR. 4X (3840x2160) just crashed ACU. Seems to use the memory, runs 30 fps give or take.


----------



## battleaxe

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *juniordnz*
> 
> Here you go
> 
> N970G14DP.F51.zip 137k .zip file


+1 to you good sir!


----------



## battleaxe

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *juniordnz*
> 
> I have a Gigabyte G1 and I must say I envy other people memory overclocks a lot. If you're going for the G1 know that it have hynix memory and you won't get more than 7400-7600mhz out of it.
> 
> Besides that, great card.
> 
> I would look into EVGA FTW+ if I were you.


Mine has Hynix and can bench 8000. 7950 for gaming. So Hynix doesn't mean less than 8k, just luck o' the draw. Samsung is better though yes.


----------



## jlhawn

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *AngryGoldfish*
> 
> Anyone having any issues with the new driver? Anything to worry about?


I been running the new driver since 1 hour after release and I have no problems. driver seems no better or worse.
but this vrm issue has me very concerned







as it is a real problem and Nvidia has no comment on it and
most likely won't. I don't ever need all 4 gig of my vrm but when I changed a boat load of settings to get high vrm usage
my system had a TDR when vrm usage reached 3,775mb. if vrm usage is at 3,750mb or less no TDR.
just before it TDR's my fps drop and game runs like poo.
I have never owned any brand of gpu except Nvidia and this will be my first ever issue.
I cannot run the vrm test programs as others are doing because I don't have a integrated gpu, I run X58 so my only gpu is my 970


----------



## kribol01

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *juniordnz*
> 
> With the new BIOS I had to lower my overclock because it would artifact. But it got me a HUGE improvement in TDP and temperatures. I mean, really HUGE!
> 
> Look into that and see if it happens there too.


Nope, steady around 67-70% as usual when benching. Same clock results as earlier in SLI at same voltages

Temperatures are the same also. Which makes sense since voltage and TDP is the same on both BIOS


----------



## kribol01

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *juniordnz*
> 
> I have a Gigabyte G1 and I must say I envy other people memory overclocks a lot. If you're going for the G1 know that it have hynix memory and you won't get more than 7400-7600mhz out of it.
> 
> Besides that, great card.
> 
> I would look into EVGA FTW+ if I were you.


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *battleaxe*
> 
> Mine has Hynix and can bench 8000. 7950 for gaming. So Hynix doesn't mean less than 8k, just luck o' the draw. Samsung is better though yes.


Same for me. Both my cards have Hynix (next to eachother in the factory







) One clocks 8000 ish and the other just 7600


----------



## 316320

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Agent_kenshin*
> 
> This arrived for me not long ago
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The EVGA FTW+
> 
> 
> 
> I don't know when I will be able to play it with since I am still waiting on my new PSU which should be arriving soon and then there's some issues with installing it in my current setup which in the second 16x slot there might be a issue with the card not clearing my SATA cables since my board was made in like 2007. My current 570 is a part of my loop and can't afford the down time to take it out due to some projects. Worse case I would have to wait a month to play with it until i can get my X79 setup going which is going to replace my current workhorse.


Let's see some overclocking


----------



## hitorijinsei

Hi folks.

I'm new at the forum.

Before someone tells me that the awnser is back there, probably i would spent the rest of 2015 till i found some hints in the 1197 pages of this topic.

I've just gathered a RIG, and today i bought a 1 month old used Asus GTX 970.

I was playing a bit with the MSI Afterburner, and found out that the core voltage is "locked". I've already found this topic ( http://overclocking.guide/increase-the-nvidia-power-limit-all-cards/ ) but i'm not an expert in doing such job. Is there other way on increasing the core voltage of this GPU or am i stuck with it?

I managed to get an really weird score on Heaven Benchmark 4.0, on extreme mode, of 2260, using 120% power, +218Mhz on Core and +465 on Memory. It resulted well don't you think? The weird scene that i was refering is that droping 3Mhz on Core and 5Mhz on the Memory after that bench, the result was only 2120. And i never got back to that fantastic result of 2260. The GPU was on the mod to work real hard, or something went wrong in the FPS couting?

What you guys are using for OC this GPU? MSI Afterburner, GPU Tweak, other OC SW?

BTW, i never got higher than 57ºC in any OC config. And using stock cooling, no WC (yet







)

PS: The higher specs that i've tried were -> 120% power, +225Mhz Core, +460Mhz Memory, achiving 1528Mhz on the Core and 3968Mhz on the Memory.


----------



## xgunnas

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Agent_kenshin*
> 
> This arrived for me not long ago
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The EVGA FTW+
> 
> I don't know when I will be able to play it with since I am still waiting on my new PSU which should be arriving soon and then there's some issues with installing it in my current setup which in the second 16x slot there might be a issue with the card not clearing my SATA cables since my board was made in like 2007. My current 570 is a part of my loop and can't afford the down time to take it out due to some projects. Worse case I would have to wait a month to play with it until i can get my X79 setup going which is going to replace my current workhorse.


I believe you are the first one on this thread with ftw+, it'll be a good oppotunity to see if coil whine, ram issues prop up. Interested in some numbers, thanks.


----------



## ValValdesky

This might seem like a dumb question but how would I go about putting this OC into my bios file?


----------



## TheADLA

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *juniordnz*
> 
> I have a Gigabyte G1 and I must say I envy other people memory overclocks a lot. If you're going for the G1 know that it have hynix memory and you won't get more than 7400-7600mhz out of it.
> 
> Besides that, great card.
> 
> I would look into EVGA FTW+ if I were you.


My MSI has also Hynix and so far I clocked it at 8000 MHZ and didnt run into any issues yet, whether heavy benching or gaming. It's true. It's a hit or miss I guess


----------



## TheADLA

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Hequaqua*
> 
> Has anyone looked at the 960's that were released yet?
> 
> http://www.newegg.com/Product/ProductList.aspx?Submit=ENE&IsNodeId=1&N=100007709%20600537575&Tpk=gtx%20960


I saw an MSI GTX 960 Gaming 2GB and an IGame 960 here on Taobao (The Chinese Amazon so to say). The MSI GTX 960 Gaming costs 1500 RMB which is around 200 Euros.
I didn't find any benchmarks yet, but I have read that it should be around a 770 performance wise

Edit: Found a Chinese page with Firestrike results (If its real). Apparently the 960 overclocked (1400+) achieved over 8000 Graphics score in Firestrike.


----------



## error-id10t

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ValValdesky*
> 
> This might seem like a dumb question but how would I go about putting this OC into my bios file?


Regarding RAM, change the Memory Clock to 4005 or nice and even 4000.

Regarding Core, that depends where it boosts to.. let's say 1405MHz, so throw that +150 on top of it = 1555 (if it's stable I'd round it to 1557 so it hits the clock correctly). Just go into the modding threads to see how it's done.


----------



## PalominoCreek

So folks, I have been reading on the problems the 970 cards have and yet, I find myself still wanting one. The 290X which is somewhat of a direct competitor is tempting but I have already had a bad experience with Sapphire and considering the Vapor-X is the best 290x available I'm not willing to risk it again. I find myself forced to go for the 970, despite these problems (namely the VRAM) that may not be easily solvable, since it could be a hardware issue, we still don't know.

Now, I was wondering if any of you guys owned a SSC? I asked this before but it was like a few days after the card came out so I guess no one had bought it yet. I'm tempted by it, mainly because I love EVGA cooler designs and because it seems they have fixed quite a few problems their other cards seemed to have. I can handle a bit more heat anyway, if the cooler turns out not to be as good as the G1's.

Any experiences with EVGA cards in general? Idle temp/load temps interest me even though my 290 idled at 45C and went up to 80C at load so don't think anything can scare me at this point.

Forgot to mention the SSC/FTW (best versions out there AFAIK) are like 30 bucks cheaper over here.


----------



## Wirerat

well 1504mhz/1552mhz boost is where my evga 970 ends up after a small bios mod extending the tdp. I didnt change anything else in the bios. That should leave me a little more overhead if it allows more voltage than I can apply with AB.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *PalominoCreek*
> 
> So folks, I have been reading on the problems the 970 cards have and yet, I find myself still wanting one. The 290X which is somewhat of a direct competitor is tempting but I have already had a bad experience with Sapphire and considering the Vapor-X is the best 290x available I'm not willing to risk it again.
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> I find myself forced to go for the 970, despite these problems (namely the VRAM) that may not be easily solvable, since it could be a hardware issue, we still don't know.
> 
> Now, I was wondering if any of you guys owned a SSC? I asked this before but it was like a few days after the card came out so I guess no one had bought it yet. I'm tempted by it, mainly because I love EVGA cooler designs and because it seems they have fixed quite a few problems their other cards seemed to have. I can handle a bit more heat anyway, if the cooler turns out not to be as good as the G1's.
> 
> Any experiences with EVGA cards in general? Idle temp/load temps interest me even though my 290 idled at 45C and went up to 80C at load so don't think anything can scare me at this point.
> 
> Forgot to mention the SSC/FTW (best versions out there AFAIK) are like 30 bucks cheaper over here.


I have the evga 970 FTW (not the +) these cards runs 5-7c warmer than the G1. The gaming g1s overclock better. If you want a card to possibly do 1600mhz the gigibyte is the answer. my card boosts to 1550mhz and is at 71c with 55% fanspeed. its runs cool but not as cool as the g1.

The only negative of that gigabyte card is its 12.2inches long which is the only reason I didnt order it.


----------



## PalominoCreek

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Wirerat*
> 
> well 1504mhz/1552mhz boost is where my evga 970 ends up after a small bios mod extending the tdp. I didnt change anything else in the bios. That should leave me a little more overhead if it allows more voltage than I can apply with AB.
> I have the evga 970 FTW (not the +) these cards runs 5-7c warmer than the G1. The gaming g1s overclock better. If you want a card to possibly do 1600mhz the gigibyte is the answer. my card boosts to 1550mhz and is at 71c with 55% fanspeed. its runs cool but not as cool as the g1.
> 
> The only negative of that gigabyte card is its 12.2inches long which is the only reason I didnt order it.


What do you mean with "not the +"? Is there a FTW+? So many names to keep up with. o.o

Anyways, yeah, honestly, as I said, never had a problem with temps myself. I didn't mind my 290 with arguably the best cooler out there idling at 45C (was summer but still) so yeah heat won't be much of a problem as long as it idles under 40 and it doesn't go over 75 under load! Feels like I'm contradicting myself but the truth is, I didn't mind an AMD card to run hot, I knew they did before buying so I'd expect Nvidia cards (especially Maxwell) to be less hot.

About overclocking, I understand that overall the G1 is the best but gosh I love that EVGA design. Maybe the SSC cools and overclocks better, that's what I'd love to know.


----------



## Wirerat

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *PalominoCreek*
> 
> What do you mean with "not the +"? Is there a FTW+? So many names to keep up with. o.o
> 
> Anyways, yeah, honestly, as I said, never had a problem with temps myself. I didn't mind my 290 with arguably the best cooler out there idling at 45C (was summer but still) so yeah heat won't be much of a problem as long as it idles under 40 and it doesn't go over 75 under load! Feels like I'm contradicting myself but the truth is, I didn't mind an AMD card to run hot, I knew they did before buying so I'd expect Nvidia cards (especially Maxwell) to be less hot.
> 
> About overclocking, I understand that overall the G1 is the best but gosh I love that EVGA design. Maybe the SSC cools and overclocks better, that's what I'd love to know.


yes there is a newer FTW+. it comes with a backplate and a extra power phase. Form what I have seen on the evga forums they boost around 30mhz higher out of the box but overclock the same depending on the silicon lottery. the two models ssc and ftw+ that begin with pn 3 is the ones you should look at. those are the most updated versions.

The SSC and ftw will overclock the same. it depends on luck of the draw.


----------



## Hardcore1Gamer

Hey guys i have different problem , I have 2 GTX 970 Reference on SLI and after the first couple a days i had a huge stutter and the games was unplayable at all then i tried everything even changing the whole PC component from a friend and finally found the problem with MSI After burner monitoring so i tried EVGA again only i get little stutter in FC4 and bad stutter in AC unity other games runs good very good actually on 4K monitor all Ultra without AA







(Untill the GPU keep up with the Graphic and Res i am sticking with those GTX 970 ) Does anyone else have 2 Sli GTX 970 and have the stutter on those games also i hope u guys try testing the games again without Afterburner and see the Vram issue (Y)
Thanks guys in advance


----------



## Wirerat

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Hardcore1Gamer*
> 
> Hey guys i have different problem , I have 2 GTX 970 Reference on SLI and after the first couple a days i had a huge stutter and the games was unplayable at all then i tried everything even changing the whole PC component from a friend and finally found the problem with MSI After burner monitoring so i tried EVGA again only i get little stutter in FC4 and bad stutter in AC unity other games runs good very good actually on 4K monitor all Ultra without AA
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> (Untill the GPU keep up with the Graphic and Res i am sticking with those GTX 970 ) Does anyone else have 2 Sli GTX 970 and have the stutter on those games also i hope u guys try testing the games again without Afterburner and see the Vram issue (Y)
> Thanks guys in advance


are other games that are not made by ubisoft running ok ? those two games you metioned ac unity and fc4 are really bad. its not your hardwares fault.


----------



## hertz9753

The old model EVGA GTX 970 SSC folding @ stock and stock bios. I did turn the fans up a bit. Their is also an EVGA GTX 970 SC folding in that rig.


----------



## PalominoCreek

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Wirerat*
> 
> yes there is a newer FTW+. it comes with a backplate and a extra power phase. Form what I have seen on the evga forums they boost around 30mhz higher out of the box but overclock the same depending on the silicon lottery. the two models ssc and ftw+ that begin with pn 3 is the ones you should look at. those are the most updated versions.
> 
> The SSC and ftw will overclock the same. it depends on luck of the draw.


I did not know about that new FTW. Thanks! Sadly it doesn't seem to be available in Europe (or at least my country) yet.


----------



## wes1099

I saw in some youtube comments some guy saying that if your PSU has multiple 12v rails, plugging your GPU into two separate 12v rails reduces coil whine. Is that true at all?


----------



## hertz9753

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *wes1099*
> 
> I saw in some youtube comments some guy saying that if your PSU has multiple 12v rails, plugging your GPU into two separate 12v rails reduces coil whine. Is that true at all?


No.


----------



## wes1099

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *hertz9753*
> 
> No.


That is what I thought.


----------



## Mandeep Singh

Omg what I'm hearing?? Gtx 970 have fake 4 GB, truth is it have less?
This news going viral.
Anyways,
People said it's not going upto 3650mb, but may be windows taken other 400 Mb? ram?
Don't know just guessing, I'm not expert.


----------



## Attomsk

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mandeep Singh*
> 
> Omg what I'm hearing?? Gtx 970 have fake 4 GB, truth is it have less?
> This news going viral.
> Anyways,
> People said it's not going upto 3650mb, but may be windows taken other 400 Mb? ram?
> Don't know just guessing, I'm not expert.


There has been a lot of jumping to conclusions about this. People are using a memory benchmark that isn't really proven to be valid and going nuts about the results.

Personally, Shadow of Mordor was able to consume 3800 - 4096 MB of VRAM on my 970 and the frame rates were no different than the scenes where it consumed 3500 MB of VRAM.

I would say wait for nvidia or a major site to do a real test before worrying at all.


----------



## Agent_kenshin

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *xgunnas*
> 
> I believe you are the first one on this thread with ftw+, it'll be a good oppotunity to see if coil whine, ram issues prop up. Interested in some numbers, thanks.


Yeah I purchased it last Friday from the egg and found the listing on a thread on the EVGA forums before you could search for it. just waiting on the new power supply that should be here within the next 12 hours and hopefully i can install it without issues in my second slot. I am currently playing around with my current card for some before and after experiences.

I am not up to date on any ram problems but one of the biggest complaints out of the older models has been coil whine and did not bother to update the VRM's on the older FTW/SSC from reference design

EVGA is offering step up for people with the old FTW to the FTW+ or the new SSC.

A Warning to anyone already with a FTW or older ACX who might want to pick up a FTW+ or the new SSC for SLI. SLI will not work with the older cards which has something to do with the way that the custom SLI light bridges work. There's a thread here on this issue http://forums.evga.com/FTW-FTW-DO-NOT-SLI-Confirmed-with-EVGA-Tech-Chris-B-m2283661.aspx


----------



## Mandeep Singh

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Attomsk*
> 
> There has been a lot of jumping to conclusions about this. People are using a memory benchmark that isn't really proven to be valid and going nuts about the results.
> 
> Personally, Shadow of Mordor was able to consume 3800 - 4096 MB of VRAM on my 970 and the frame rates were no different than the scenes where it consumed 3500 MB of VRAM.
> 
> I would say wait for nvidia or a major site to do a real test before worrying at all.


yea, i hope all will good,
btw, what if its hardware problem and by chance, nvidia agreed, do you think they will provide rma of even 1 month old card too?


----------



## jprovido

this is not the news I wanted to hear. damn my 970's have fake 4GB vram smh


----------



## darealist

The nightmare continues. Vram issues, coil whine, and black screen crashes. What's next? On my 4th rma right now. Worst gpu purchase so far.


----------



## Mandeep Singh

Guys, sorry for again asking,
i want to know more, is the vram issue which goes viral, is that means, Gpu memory just not getting upto 36-3700mb?
or getting full usage but bad fps?
asking because i tested on my system, first i played assassin creed unity at 1080p with MSAA8x everythings ultra,
im getting 3950-4020mb is that ok?
yea fps was pretty bad, about 12-27fps, may be thats because of i5 2310,
anyways..



Edit. also tested with msaa4x, 3900+ usage 25-35fps

is that problem or working ok?


----------



## RaleighStClair

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mandeep Singh*
> 
> Guys, sorry for again asking,
> i want to know more, is the vram issue which goes viral, is that means, Gpu memory just not getting upto 36-3700mb?
> or getting full usage but bad fps?
> asking because i tested on my system, first i played assassin creed unity at 1080p with MSAA8x everythings ultra,
> im getting 3950-4020mb is that ok?
> yea fps was pretty bad, about 12-27fps, may be thats because of i5 2310,
> anyways..
> 
> 
> 
> Edit. also tested with msaa4x, 3900+ usage 25-35fps
> 
> is that problem or working ok?


That seems like a normal frame-rate for me when using that much AA.


----------



## Mandeep Singh

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *RaleighStClair*
> 
> That seems like a normal frame-rate for me when using that much AA.


thanks,
but is memory usage is normal? because its getting use about 4gb or im not doing test correct way?


----------



## UZ7

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mandeep Singh*
> 
> thanks,
> but is memory usage is normal? because its getting use about 4gb or im not doing test correct way?


The issue isnt about using 4GB of ram, there is physically 4GB of ram on the card. The issue is after a certain amount of usage say after say 3300-3500 ram the ram bandwidth gets drastically hit making the performance to a crawl, but another argument is getting to 4GB requires you to use high res or pumped up AA which will obviously lower down performance... but there is an issue some where but needs to be tested/proven as comparison with the 980 the 980 doesnt slow down when it hits 4GB.. sure its a fast card but lets say you were getting 50-60fps then you hit above 3600-3800 ram and your fps goes down to 11> fps, thats what people are trying to figure out and its hard with games since some games require more ram (mordor) and some games are just poorly optimized (unity), another issue is people using 970 SLI and not being able to use the ram efficiently and when they do it starts messing up/crashing etc... so its beyond just being able to use more than 3.5GB of ram.

More info:
http://www.guru3d.com/news-story/does-the-geforce-gtx-970-have-a-memory-allocation-bug.html


----------



## benbenkr

People need to get their facts straight. The 970 *does not* have fake 4GB of VRAM. Fake means the VRAM chips on the PCB is not what it is as described. Clearly, the VRAM chips on all 970s from BOTH Samsung and Hynix all adds up to 4GB, if that's fake then Samsung and Hynix would have their stocks crashed since a month ago.

So no, the VRAM chips are real and all amounts to 4GB. There's *nothing* fake about it.

The problem people are facing now is the VRAM allocation per game. It's strange that in some games, the 980 employs all 4096mb of RAM properly where as the 970 on the exact same game with the exact same settings and scenario does not use 4096mb of VRAM. Then there's also the issue where the 970 would throttle in performance if a game goes higher than 3.5GB of VRAM used where as the 980 wouldn't. I'm talking about specific VRAM scenarios here, not other settings that would hamper the GPU's performance.

tldr; 970 _HAS_ 4GB of VRAM on board, but 970 *does not* allocate the 4GB of VRAM properly.


----------



## Mandeep Singh

im not crying but crying a lot..

here is the same i got































Quote:


> Originally Posted by *benbenkr*
> 
> People need to get their facts straight. The 970 *does not* have fake 4GB of VRAM. Fake means the VRAM chips on the PCB is not what it is as described. Clearly, the VRAM chips on all 970s from BOTH Samsung and Hynix all adds up to 4GB, if that's fake then Samsung and Hynix would have their stocks crashed since a month ago.
> 
> So no, the VRAM chips are real and all amounts to 4GB. There's *nothing* fake about it.
> 
> The problem people are facing now is the VRAM allocation per game. It's strange that in some games, the 980 employs all 4096mb of RAM properly where as the 970 on the exact same game with the exact same settings and scenario does not use 4096mb of VRAM. Then there's also the issue where the 970 would throttle in performance if a game goes higher than 3.5GB of VRAM used where as the 980 wouldn't. I'm talking about specific VRAM scenarios here, not other settings that would hamper the GPU's performance.
> 
> tldr; 970 _HAS_ 4GB of VRAM on board, but 970 *does not* allocate the 4GB of VRAM properly.


dont know true or false, but this giving me relaxation, you can say 300mb/4gb lol

the test i got is almost like others saying fail
but im able to use proper 4020+ vram in assassin creed unity..


----------



## 970Rules

Everyone in panic of vram issue claim your pants. Our 970 cards are fine. openGL is completely unaffected so the issue has something to do with the card and its relationship to directX at worst, if this is even real issue......
Hell i think the memory benchmark being used is flawed to all hell..... I just don't trust a benchmark and the users who have blind faith in what a flawed benchmark says.....

I personally have been using diff levels of nvidia DSR options with everything set to maximum, using above 3.5 to 4gb vram on a good number of games(modded to hell skyrim, dragon age, Far Cry 4, AC unity etc, No bad effects felt or any slowdown noticeable for me due to vram use in that range. (GPU Usage was pretty much locked at 99% with DSR on, so vram memory becoming close to it's limit over time didn't hurt things)

I'm beyond happy with my 970. Nothing I've seen has given me any reason to change my view. I made it my mission to use vram up in games if given options. Am type of person that overclocks ever thing and pushes things to it's limits, I just don't see any issue people are reporting in reality.


----------



## Rahldrac

Anything conclusive on the new Bios update for the Gigabyte G1?
I have just put waterblock on both my G1 and planing to put them in some time next week, wonder if i should update the bios.


----------



## michaelius

Is there any way to reduce maximum voltage used by card without flashing bios ?


----------



## Wirerat

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *michaelius*
> 
> Is there any way to reduce maximum voltage used by card without flashing bios ?


Did you check nvidea inspector overclocking tab? Im not infront of my pc but I think the slider goes to negative voltage.


----------



## ricko99

Officially back to the green team after a horrendous one year with ASUS r9 280x. Artifact issues from the R9 series gave me headache. And this card from GALAX...small but it's just too sexay



Despite the VRAM issue, I'm still happy with the card







. Hopefully, it's just software issue


----------



## TheADLA

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *UZ7*
> 
> lol you're not the only one.. ive been reading the ocn, g3d, geforce forums and some reddit threads and they're on the same boat, but we're all waiting on what nVidia has to say.. if it can be fixed via drivers, bios or whatever.. hopefully it isnt a hardware problem or else it would spell out trouble


Let's hope it is not a hardware issue. However, being that the 980 does not have this flaw since it is a fully unlocked GM204 Chip and the 970 is not plus the new Memory Compression Algorithm they use to bypass the 256bit Memory Interface restriction might point to the problem.....









Edit: I'm happy with the 970. Wouldn't trade her for anything


----------



## madorax

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mandeep Singh*
> 
> bad 2015 day, Worse day ever today... going to sell this shi*vidia


why you even shocked so much by this? on 1080p and 1440p i rarely seen vram usage reached 3400 anyway... i test this kind of problem with my palit 970 myself on Ryse & ACU, at 1440p ACU & Ryse only use 2.500 of vram. at 2160p no AA i get around 20fps on both game, vram reach 3960~4000, ALL NORMAL. not going to play at those res anyway...
daily use @ 1440p / 1080p will never be affected by this. if you always think negative, then that negative itself will became true to you. just chill man...


----------



## Mandeep Singh

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *madorax*
> 
> why you even shocked so much by this? on 1080p and 1440p i rarely seen vram usage reached 3400 anyway... i test this kind of problem with my palit 970 myself on Ryse & ACU, at 1440p ACU & Ryse only use 2.500 of vram. at 2160p no AA i get around 20fps on both game, vram reach 3960~4000, ALL NORMAL. not going to play at those res anyway...
> daily use @ 1440p / 1080p will never be affected by this. if you always think negative, then that negative itself will became true to you. just chill man...


thanks







im trying to, im keeping my eyes on nvidia, everyone is hoping a solution like a girlfriend..


----------



## DarthBaggins

I don't plan to upgrade to 4K anytime soon myself and still haven't unleashed my 970 on any games yet (loaded SWTOR and FC3 last night) just been seeing some great numbers @ 1450 - 1500 clocks on [email protected] w/ this card. I did run Firestrike Extreme and yeah it chewed up this card but it did that to my 270x & 7870 when i benched them, in all I'm happy with my upgrade to the 970 and only plan to buy another since it looks lonely, lol


----------



## Wirerat

Whats the max voltage that can be used from a bios mod? I have the slider at 87mv in ab to stabilize my 1504mhz/ 1554mhz boost.

After I raised the tdp the card never drops below 1504mhz in valley. It settles in at 1530mhz running bf4 with temps maxing at 72c with 50% fanspeed.

That leaves me some overhead for benching provided it will let me apply more voltage in bios.


----------



## juniordnz

Just tested with Assassins Creed Unity here.

Card: Gigabyte G1
BIOS: P/F51 (released this week)
DRIVER: 347.25
1595mhz / Mem 7400mhz
1.237V / 280W

Settings:
4K (DSR) Resolution.
Everything on Ultra + Nvidia HBAO + Nvidia Softshadows + Bloom
Anti Aliasing OFF

Results:
20-24 FPS
*4070-4080mb* of memory used
99% GPU Load
55% Memory Controller Load

Sounds normal, doesn't it? Should this card to get more than 20-24fps on 4K maxed out settings?


----------



## TheADLA

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mandeep Singh*
> 
> thanks
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> im trying to, im keeping my eyes on nvidia, everyone is hoping a solution like a girlfriend..


The 970 is definitely the best price/performance you can get. Overclocked it reaches stock speed of the 980 which is much more expensive








I have mine for 1 week now and I love it







To be honest, I play on 1080p. I do not really see a difference between High and Ultra in Games
on a 1080p 24 inch monitor lol. So no problem with that


----------



## Wirerat

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *juniordnz*
> 
> Just tested with Assassins Creed Unity here.
> 
> Card: Gigabyte G1
> BIOS: P/F51 (released this week)
> DRIVER: 347.25
> 1595mhz / Mem 7400mhz
> 1.237V / 280W
> 
> Settings:
> 4K (DSR) Resolution.
> Everything on Ultra + Nvidia HBAO + Nvidia Softshadows + Bloom
> Anti Aliasing OFF
> 
> Results:
> 20-24 FPS
> *4070-4080mb* of memory used
> 99% GPU Load
> 55% Memory Controller Load
> 
> Sounds normal, doesn't it? Should this card to get more than 20-24fps on 4K maxed out settings?


you need sli for 4k. Not even a single 980 is smooth at that res unless u lower settings.

Try it again on medium or high textures.


----------



## Vrbaa

Which Bios for this card (Gigabyte G1 gaming, hynx memory)? I want to flash it because card is loud while PC boot. Thanks


----------



## juniordnz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Wirerat*
> 
> you need sli for 4k. Not even a single 980 is smooth at that res unless u lower settings.
> 
> Try it again on medium or high textures.


I posted that because of the whole "970s use only 3.5gb" thing. There my card is using up to 4080mb and at 20-24 fps, which I believe is normal for those settings on a single 970, isn't it?

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Vrbaa*
> 
> Which Bios for this card (Gigabyte G1 gaming, hynx memory)? I want to flash it because card is loud while PC boot. Thanks


You BIOS must have the same letter, in your case P, and the same number, in your case 10. So your new BIOS should P/F11 or P/F12. I think you got it...


----------



## Vrbaa

Thank you. But I can not open Gigabyte website and download bios..


----------



## aka13

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Vrbaa*
> 
> Thank you. But I can not open Gigabyte website and download bios..


AFAIK currently many gigabyte users have that problem.


----------



## Wirerat

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *juniordnz*
> 
> I posted that because of the whole "970s use only 3.5gb" thing. There my card is using up to 4080mb and at 20-24 fps, which I believe is normal for those settings on a single 970, isn't it?.


looks to be in line with benchmarks i have seen.


----------



## OdinValk

I've just now gone and looked at what my cards VCDC was... does 1.0250 at stock clocks.. it jumps to 1.23V when overclocked to 1568MHz gpu clock and 1800MHz memory seem a bit low compared to other MSI gaming cards? and the only way to raise it is to flash bios?


----------



## hitorijinsei

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *hitorijinsei*
> 
> Hi folks.
> 
> I'm new at the forum.
> 
> Before someone tells me that the awnser is back there, probably i would spent the rest of 2015 till i found some hints in the 1197 pages of this topic.
> 
> I've just gathered a RIG, and today i bought a 1 month old used Asus GTX 970.
> 
> I was playing a bit with the MSI Afterburner, and found out that the core voltage is "locked". I've already found this topic ( http://overclocking.guide/increase-the-nvidia-power-limit-all-cards/ ) but i'm not an expert in doing such job. Is there other way on increasing the core voltage of this GPU or am i stuck with it?
> 
> I managed to get an really weird score on Heaven Benchmark 4.0, on extreme mode, of 2260, using 120% power, +218Mhz on Core and +465 on Memory. It resulted well don't you think? The weird scene that i was refering is that droping 3Mhz on Core and 5Mhz on the Memory after that bench, the result was only 2120. And i never got back to that fantastic result of 2260. The GPU was on the mod to work real hard, or something went wrong in the FPS couting?
> 
> What you guys are using for OC this GPU? MSI Afterburner, GPU Tweak, other OC SW?
> 
> BTW, i never got higher than 57ºC in any OC config. And using stock cooling, no WC (yet
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> )
> 
> PS: The higher specs that i've tried were -> 120% power, +225Mhz Core, +460Mhz Memory, achiving 1528Mhz on the Core and 3968Mhz on the Memory.


Anyone can give me some help?

For what i'm reading , is there any update for the Asus 970 Strix bios, besides the update of drivers 347.25 ?


----------



## hamzta09

Seems our 970's got memory problems.

(not sure if its been mentioned here before)
http://forums.guru3d.com/showthread.php?t=396064


----------



## Xoriam

this is happening to mine.

It's crashing my display driver on the last 2 tests.


----------



## jprovido

this is not a good year for me in terms of graphcis cards. I bought two 970's and this memory fiasco. bought an r9 280x for my htpc I'm getting flickers at 2d clocks. ahhhhhh it's annoying


----------



## benbenkr

I just had a weird bug with my 970. All of a sudden my desktop (Windows 7) switched to non-aero (I have Soft7 skin installed), my 970 spiked like crazy in voltage and GPU usage. All this happened when I was practically idle, wasn't even doing anything with Chrome open. My 970 was coil whining like a banshee, as if pulling 1000 frames or something.

Never happened before on previous drivers, until yesterday where I installed 347.25.


----------



## hamzta09

http://www.pcper.com/news/Graphics-Cards/NVIDIA-Responds-GTX-970-35GB-Memory-Issue

Why do nvidia not show images of VRAM usage?
I cant get SoM above 3.5GB no matter what I do, or any game really.

I have samsung mem on both cards.


----------



## aXque

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *hamzta09*
> 
> http://www.pcper.com/news/Graphics-Cards/NVIDIA-Responds-GTX-970-35GB-Memory-Issue
> 
> Why do nvidia not show images of VRAM usage?
> I cant get SoM above 3.5GB no matter what I do, or any game really.
> 
> I have samsung mem on both cards.


If you use DSR you shoud. In 1080p it's hard to get that much usage.


----------



## Xoriam

I've gotten up to the full 4096mb in ACU before.


----------



## madorax

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *hamzta09*
> 
> http://www.pcper.com/news/Graphics-Cards/NVIDIA-Responds-GTX-970-35GB-Memory-Issue
> 
> Why do nvidia not show images of VRAM usage?
> I cant get SoM above 3.5GB no matter what I do, or any game really.
> 
> I have samsung mem on both cards.


if you read my post on previous page you will understand. @ 1080p and 1440p vram will never reach 3500. you need to crack res to 2160p (4k) to get vram that high, which is we will never use that resolution on single 970. my card run fine though on ACU, WD, Ryse and at some point vram runs at 4080 without problem on 2160 res... with average 20fps in all three game, which is normal for single 970.


----------



## AngryGoldfish

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jlhawn*
> 
> I been running the new driver since 1 hour after release and I have no problems. driver seems no better or worse.
> but this vrm issue has me very concerned
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> as it is a real problem and Nvidia has no comment on it and
> most likely won't. I don't ever need all 4 gig of my vrm but when I changed a boat load of settings to get high vrm usage
> my system had a TDR when vrm usage reached 3,775mb. if vrm usage is at 3,750mb or less no TDR.
> just before it TDR's my fps drop and game runs like poo.
> I have never owned any brand of gpu except Nvidia and this will be my first ever issue.
> I cannot run the vrm test programs as others are doing because I don't have a integrated gpu, I run X58 so my only gpu is my 970


I doubt I'd actually NEED more than 3.5GB of RAM, but out of principle I would be extremely disappointed if my card could not physically handle what it was advertised to handle.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *970Rules*
> 
> Everyone in panic of vram issue claim your pants. Our 970 cards are fine. openGL is completely unaffected so the issue has something to do with the card and its relationship to directX at worst, if this is even real issue......
> Hell i think the memory benchmark being used is flawed to all hell..... I just don't trust a benchmark and the users who have blind faith in what a flawed benchmark says.....
> 
> I personally have been using diff levels of nvidia DSR options with everything set to maximum, using above 3.5 to 4gb vram on a good number of games(modded to hell skyrim, dragon age, Far Cry 4, AC unity etc, No bad effects felt or any slowdown noticeable for me due to vram use in that range. (GPU Usage was pretty much locked at 99% with DSR on, so vram memory becoming close to it's limit over time didn't hurt things)
> 
> I'm beyond happy with my 970. Nothing I've seen has given me any reason to change my view. I made it my mission to use vram up in games if given options. Am type of person that overclocks ever thing and pushes things to it's limits, I just don't see any issue people are reporting in reality.


In all fairness, that may not be the same experience others are having. Some have noted no ill effects while others have. I haven't tested it myself on my card yet as I do not own Unity or Shadow of Mordor or in fact any game that requires more than 2GB of RAM at 1080p (if you discount Skyrim with mods). When I do, I'll test it, but I can see why people are concerned.


----------



## hamzta09

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *madorax*
> 
> if you read my post on previous page you will understand. @ 1080p and 1440p vram will never reach 3500. you need to crack res to 2160p (4k) to get vram that high, which is we will never use that resolution on single 970. my card run fine though on ACU, WD, Ryse and at some point vram runs at 4080 without problem on 2160 res... with average 20fps in all three game, which is normal for single 970.


How does that work? Why would vram not reach 4GB at 1080/1440p?
When 980, 290x etc does?


----------



## Serandur

Hey guys, how much you think I could sell my Gigabyte G1 970s for either here or on Ebay? Nvidia and VRAM, I'm sick of it.


----------



## Xoriam

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Serandur*
> 
> Hey guys, how much you think I could sell my Gigabyte G1 970s for either here or on Ebay? Nvidia and VRAM, I'm sick of it.


not quite sure why you would do that, you're gonna sell your 970s and do what, buy AMD and lose performance pretty much across the board?

depending on how long you've had them, you can probably sell them for like 20€ cheaper than new on EBAY


----------



## Luck100

I want to flash the bios on my 970's, but I don't seem to be able to read the bios with GPU-Z or Maxwell Bios Tweaker. Anybody know what I'm doing wrong?


----------



## Wirerat

Performance of my ftw has been great at 1080p. I dnt even run more than 2msaa ever anyway.

So vram gate or not im keeping mine. From the looks of it i might get a 2nd for sli very cheap lol.

I have 84 days to use step up if i change my mind.


----------



## Serandur

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Xoriam*
> 
> not quite sure why you would do that, you're gonna sell your 970s and do what, buy AMD and lose performance pretty much across the board?
> 
> depending on how long you've had them, you can probably sell them for like 20€ cheaper than new on EBAY


I'm going to sell at least one now because SLI has been nearly useless for me; not enough VRAM (especially with the 3.5 GB issue).

I'm toying with the idea of either selling the other now and snatching a great deal on a Vapor-X 290(X) or maybe a couple of those 8GB ones. Or just hold on and sell the second 970 for AMD's new flagship.

I've had one since October, the other November. And I'm in the U.S.


----------



## juniordnz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *madorax*
> 
> if you read my post on previous page you will understand. @ 1080p and 1440p vram will never reach 3500. you need to crack res to 2160p (4k) to get vram that high, which is we will never use that resolution on single 970. my card run fine though on ACU, WD, Ryse and at some point vram runs at 4080 without problem on 2160 res... with average 20fps in all three game, which is normal for single 970.


Yeah, I can also get 4080mb on ACU at 20-24fps. I didn't notice any micro stutter (as far as one can notice it at 20fps lol) and GPu utilization and everything was rock solid throughout testing, no drops in utilization whatsoever. I don't believe a single 970 should be running maxed out 4K resolutions with more than 20fps. We know the card deals with the last 500mb differently than the first 3500, but maybe, just maybe, the impact on performance won't be that much. Also, try to remember the price/performance relation in these cards, which I believe it's excelent if we compare benchmarks from other models that costs more. What could you get for 350 bucks that outperforms the 970?

Or maybe I'm just in denial...


----------



## madorax

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *hamzta09*
> 
> How does that work? Why would vram not reach 4GB at 1080/1440p?
> When 980, 290x etc does?


do you even actually try a game like ACU, Farcry4, Ryse Son of Rome, WatchDogs and maxed it out on 1080p & 1440p? using afterburner OSD you can clearly see the VRAM that being used at that time. it never reach 3000 on 1440p except you play on 8xMSAA.
below is my test this morning with Ryse @ 1440p & 2xMSAA. i rename my VRAM and RAM name on OSD so you know which is which.





all the "so they called it problem" only occur if you set your display to 2160p (4K) and high AA, basically after the vram reach above 3.5gb, and i'm pretty sure nobody here buy A single GTX 970 in mind to play @ 4K resolution with crappy 20fps.

so i think people is overreacting with problem that will never occur on normal game @ 1080p / 1440p.


----------



## Xoriam

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Serandur*
> 
> I'm going to sell at least one now because SLI has been nearly useless for me; not enough VRAM (especially with the 3.5 GB issue).
> 
> I'm toying with the idea of either selling the other now and snatching a great deal on a Vapor-X 290(X) or maybe a couple of those 8GB ones. Or just hold on and sell the second 970 for AMD's new flagship.
> 
> I've had one since October, the other November. And I'm in the U.S.


If you're gonna sell, sell now. but don't buy untill atleast AMD reveals their next product, 290x would be a waste of time with something thats suppose to have 50% more performance around the corner.


----------



## wes1099

Does anyone have any idea what could possibly be forcing my card to stay at 1177mhz and 1.0310v at idle? It isn't letting my card get below 44c idle and I don't like that.


----------



## Xoriam

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *wes1099*
> 
> Does anyone have any idea what could possibly be forcing my card to stay at 1177mhz and 1.0310v at idle? It isn't letting my card get below 44c idle and I don't like that.


you probably have something set to power management perfer maximum


----------



## jprovido

that was not the kind of response I wanted to hear from nvidia regarding the vram fiasco.


----------



## wes1099

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Xoriam*
> 
> you probably have something set to power management perfer maximum


I actually did happen to have that on, but after turning it off I am still idling at 1177mhz 1.0310v.

EDIT: I re-booted and it is fine now.


----------



## AngryGoldfish

I don't think there is any need to rush out and sell your 970 just yet. If Nvidia has not provided you with what was on the box, you can send it back. Selling a card because you think it's busted is not at all fair to the buyer unless you make them fully aware of the issue beforehand. You'd essentially be doing what Nvidia has done, but the new owner will have no way of replacing it like you do now. And how will Nvidia take this seriously if everyone is just selling their cards on? You need to try and send it back when it's been confirmed there is an issue that cannot be resolved with a patch to the drivers.


----------



## Serandur

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *AngryGoldfish*
> 
> I don't think there is any need to rush out and sell your 970 just yet. If Nvidia has not provided you with what was on the box, you can send it back. Selling a card because you think it's busted is not at all fair to the buyer unless you make them fully aware of the issue beforehand. You'd essentially be doing what Nvidia has done, but the new owner will have no way of replacing it like you do now. And how will Nvidia take this seriously if everyone is just selling their cards on? You need to try and send it back when it's been confirmed there is an issue that cannot be resolved with a patch to the drivers.


Of course I'm being perfectly transparent about why I'm selling them especially if I sell it on OCN. That's why I'm asking about resale values now that this issue is confirmed.

It has been confirmed. It's a hardware issue related to SMM cutting, Nvidia have admitted as much. Drivers can't overcome the bandwidth deficit on the last 512 MBs.

Furthermore, I have no way of replacing it. Send it to who? My return deadline has come and gone a couple months back. Could I possibly get Gigabyte to refund me for this issue (if they even consider it an issue)?


----------



## Wirerat

http://techreport.com/news/27721/nvidia-admits-explains-geforce-gtx-970-memory-allocation-issue

Nvidea says they are working correctly. The best way to test is with games thst use that much vram. The gaming benches dnt really show the huge drop off compared to drop off 980 gets too.

I have seen the 970 having frame time issues with it above 3.5gb which those benches nvidea left out.


----------



## jprovido

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Wirerat*
> 
> http://techreport.com/news/27721/nvidia-admits-explains-geforce-gtx-970-memory-allocation-issue
> 
> Nvidea says they are working correctly. The best way to test is with games thst use that much vram. The gaming benches dnt really show the huge drop off compared to drop off 980 gets too.
> 
> I have seen the 970 having frame time issues with it above 3.5gb which those benches nvidea left out.


and they started the whole "fps not important frame time is bauss" what a bunch of hypocrites


----------



## AngryGoldfish

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Serandur*
> 
> Of course I'm being perfectly transparent about why I'm selling them especially if I sell it on OCN. That's why I'm asking about resale values now that this issue is confirmed.
> 
> It has been confirmed. It's a hardware issue related to SMM cutting, Nvidia have admitted as much. Drivers can't overcome the bandwidth deficit on the last 512 MBs.
> 
> Furthermore, I have no way of replacing it. Send it to who? My return deadline has come and gone a couple months back. Could I possibly get Gigabyte to refund me for this issue (if they even consider it an issue)?


If a product is faulty or not as described, you should be eligible for a refund from the seller as per the distance selling regulations. If you bought it from Newegg, NCIX, Overclockers, whoever, if a product is not as described, you should be able to send it back. I imagine the retailer will contend this, but a workaround may be possible. I was forced to send a custom guitar to the seller as it was not as described. Because it was a custom order, they refused to refund the £700. I told them I would take it to court if they did not. A few minutes I received a return shipping label. I paid the return shipping and was refunded the full amount including any custom parts.

By the way, I didn't want to be accusatory to any one person, so I'm sorry that I came across that way. Even though you might detail the issue to all potential buyers, I can imagine many others will not. That is an issue in and of itself. It just doesn't seem like the right thing to do. Let Nvidia deal with it, not another consumer. But I can't stop people doing what they want, but I at least will make my opinions known.


----------



## Vrbaa

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Xoriam*
> 
> this is happening to mine.
> 
> It's crashing my display driver on the last 2 tests.


PLEASE, can anyone run this test with new Bios version on G1?


----------



## Xoriam

that is the new version.

it's like that on both.


----------



## Xoriam

Running from IGPU it's alittle better, but it still crashes on the last pass.


----------



## Attomsk

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jprovido*
> 
> this is not the news I wanted to hear. damn my 970's have fake 4GB vram smh


Uhh its not "fake 4gb of Vram" its two partitions. Nothing has been proven that accessing the last 0.5MB causes a performance decrease. Nai's benchmark isn't a good test. Running it on different cards has wildly varying results.

Personally, I haven't seen any performance decrease on my system when using more than 3500MB of VRAM


----------



## Mandeep Singh

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Attomsk*
> 
> Uhh its not "fake 4gb of Vram" its two partitions. Nothing has been proven that accessing the last 0.5MB causes a performance decrease. Nai's benchmark isn't a good test. Running it on different cards has wildly varying results.
> 
> Personally, I haven't seen any performance decrease on my system when using more than 3500MB of VRAM


Actually there is no performance decrease, the bandwidth monitor and memory usage monitor even not checking 2nd memory ie. 0.5gb, its not showing full usage but working.


----------



## hamzta09

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *madorax*
> 
> do you even actually try a game like ACU, Farcry4, Ryse Son of Rome, WatchDogs and maxed it out on 1080p & 1440p? using afterburner OSD you can clearly see the VRAM that being used at that time. it never reach 3000 on 1440p except you play on 8xMSAA.
> below is my test this morning with Ryse @ 1440p & 2xMSAA. i rename my VRAM and RAM name on OSD so you know which is which.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> all the "so they called it problem" only occur if you set your display to 2160p (4K) and high AA, basically after the vram reach above 3.5gb, and i'm pretty sure nobody here buy A single GTX 970 in mind to play @ 4K resolution with crappy 20fps.
> 
> so i think people is overreacting with problem that will never occur on normal game @ 1080p / 1440p.


Uhm.
You didnt exactly answer my question.

I asked: How can a 290X/980 Cap out at 4GB in FC4, SOM, other games, but a 970 cant, with the same amount of VRAM?
970 is stuck at 3.5GB no matter what.

Mod skyrim with textures (just textures) at 1080p, cap vram, you wont really exceed 3.5GB either, but on a 290X or 980, you will cap out at 4GB.

Anyway Nvidia has falsely advertised this GPU.
They advertsie
GTX 970 Memory Specs:

4 GB Standard Memory Config
256-bit Memory Interface Width
224 Memory Bandwidth (GB/sec)

But reality is
3.5GB - 224GB/s.
0.5GB - 20-50GB/s.


----------



## RaleighStClair

People should really stop using this rec.exe software and especially stop using it as metric of the issues with 970s memory partitions. Test in game to see if the issues effect you.


----------



## aXque

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *hamzta09*
> 
> Uhm.
> You didnt exactly answer my question.
> 
> I asked: How can a 290X/980 Cap out at 4GB in FC4, SOM, other games, but a 970 cant, with the same amount of VRAM?
> 970 is stuck at 3.5GB no matter what.
> 
> Mod skyrim with textures (just textures) at 1080p, cap vram, you wont really exceed 3.5GB either, but on a 290X or 980, you will cap out at 4GB.
> 
> Anyway Nvidia has falsely advertised this GPU.
> They advertsie
> GTX 970 Memory Specs:
> 
> 4 GB Standard Memory Config
> 256-bit Memory Interface Width
> 224 Memory Bandwidth (GB/sec)
> 
> But reality is
> 3.5GB - 224GB/s.
> 0.5GB - 20-50GB/s.


Please read the article that nvidia has responded in and you'll know why it stops at 3.5GB at first.


----------



## wes1099

Well that is disappointing. I replaced the stock thermal compound on my 970 G1 and Swiftech Tim-Mate preforms worse than gigabyte's stock thermal compound. I gotta get me some gelid GC-Extreme and see if that is better.


----------



## Feud

Here's a bit dumbed down of an explanation of how the GTX 970 handles memory for _games_ and *not* CUDA. In the last decade Nvidia has always released a lower tier card with SM's cut out and what people seem to JUST NOW be realizing is that memory allocation per cell of SM's ends up skewed due to the lowered performance of the cell with a lower amount of SM's.

So, TLDR is when you cut out SM's you also reduce the bandwidth from in which stuff is processed and stored into the VRAM on the cell that is missing those SM's. (All of the other cells are fine)

Continuing.. this results in an asymmetrical setup of memory because for GPU's, capacity tends to scale directly with bandwidth from the SM's to the memory controller and into the memory. What Nvidia does is partition the memory out and give the vast majority of it to the fully functional cell's containing full sets of SM's and then allocates a very small part to the last cell containing reduced amounts of SM's.

TLDR is... They allocate say 85% or 90% of the available VRAM to 3 of the 4 cells which contain a full amount of SM's. They then put the last 10-15% on the cell that they have removed a vast majority of the SM's from.

Now, what this does mean is that the last 10-15% will have lowered memory bandwidth due to the lowered performance from the missing SM's, but according to Nvidia this amount of memory and lowered bandwidth is not significant enough that it should affect gaming performance (which it typically doesn't).

Moving on, you cannot compare CUDA to gaming. CUDA tends to only allocate to a single memory segment while API's such as DirectX, Mantle or even OpenGL can address any amount of reported available memory regardless of what segment or partition it is in.

TLDR for all of it, 4GB is usable. It allocates to the first 3.5GB which is connected to the first 4 intact cells containing full SM's. The last 512MB is allocated after if an API requests more memory than 3584MB.


----------



## hamzta09

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *aXque*
> 
> Please read the article that nvidia has responded in and you'll know why it stops at 3.5GB at first.


Yes, and its stupid.
False marketing.

Feud, not really usable if performance goes down the drain when exceeding 3.5GB. In some cases even 3.2 somehow.

Should just market it as 3.5GB with "extra 500MB for OS!"


----------



## Feud

It is usable though. Games/APIs are able to allocate to the last 512MB segment. People seem to honestly be having more expectations of the GTX 970 and from what it seems people tend to say their performance drops are a VRAM issue when it's really more likely to be just the GPU being unable to keep up with what is being rendered.

Increasing VRAM usage in games tends to mean increasing what is simultaneously being rendered as well. More of something being rendered will almost always cause performance drops of some kind.

Both Nvidia and AMD have been doing false marketing for years. Example, dual GPU cards.


----------



## Xoriam

On a not so down note.
For those wondering how to drop about 10c off of their top card in a sandwiched sli setup on air applies mostly to G1 but others will probably benifit too.

You know how that backplate of the g1 has an opening? place a fan there pushing air onto that open space. that cut 10c off my top card.


----------



## cq3mrd

Bloody hell... just ordered my G1 a few hours ago, then started reading this VRAM ****







.


----------



## cyph3rz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *wes1099*
> 
> Well that is disappointing. I replaced the stock thermal compound on my 970 G1 and Swiftech Tim-Mate preforms worse than gigabyte's stock thermal compound. I gotta get me some gelid GC-Extreme and see if that is better.


The Gelid GC-Extreme thermal compound is the best right now and you can't go wrong with it.


----------



## Vrbaa

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *juniordnz*
> 
> I posted that because of the whole "970s use only 3.5gb" thing. There my card is using up to 4080mb and at 20-24 fps, which I believe is normal for those settings on a single 970, isn't it?
> You BIOS must have the same letter, in your case P, and the same number, in your case 10. So your new BIOS should P/F11 or P/F12. I think you got it...


There is only one version of Bios for hynx memory on gigabyte site? That is the one I should flash?


----------



## Attomsk

I updated to the latest bios on my Gigabyte G1. This bios scores higher for me in Firestrike. (13566 graphics)

http://www.3dmark.com/fs/3891407


----------



## wes1099

I am stupid and uninstalled my GTX970 in the device manager and now it comes up as Generic Microsoft Display Adapter or something like that. I tried restarting and it still doesn't come up as GTX970. Anyone know how to fix? I tried installing Nvidia drivers but it fails because it does not detect an Nvidia GPU...


----------



## Xoriam

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *wes1099*
> 
> I am stupid and uninstalled my GTX970 in the device manager and now it comes up as Generic Microsoft Display Adapter or something like that. I tried restarting and it still doesn't come up as GTX970. Anyone know how to fix? I tried installing Nvidia drivers but it fails because it does not detect an Nvidia GPU...


hook it up with a dvi cable, right click the name in device manager and select enable.


----------



## cyph3rz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *wes1099*
> 
> I am stupid and uninstalled my GTX970 in the device manager and now it comes up as Generic Microsoft Display Adapter or something like that. I tried restarting and it still doesn't come up as GTX970. Anyone know how to fix? I tried installing Nvidia drivers but it fails because it does not detect an Nvidia GPU...


In device manager, click on Microsoft Display Adapter -> right click on it and left click properties -> click on driver tab -> update drivers -> click 'browse my computer'... -> click 'let me pick from a list'... and it should be there under show compatible hardware.


----------



## wes1099

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *cyph3rz*
> 
> In device manager, click on Microsoft Display Adapter -> right click on it and left click properties -> click on driver tab -> update drivers -> click 'browse my computer'... -> click 'let me pick from a list'... and it should be there under show compatible hardware.


There is no option except Microsoft Basic Display Adapter.


----------



## cyph3rz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *wes1099*
> 
> There is no option except Microsoft Basic Display Adapter.


Then go to 'let me pick from a list' again... -> click have disk -> click browse -> go to your C: root to your NVIDIA display drivers folder (or wherever you installed them) and you're good to go.


----------



## hamzta09

Problem with the 970's VRAM is that... we're advertised 4GB @ 2XX GB/s
But only 3.5GB can be utilized at a normal speed, which is around 2XX GB/s

We're not advertised 3.5GB with a 500MB limited speed....buffer.

Its also amusing that the nvidia tests were with "Average" framerates, which do not take into account MS or drops.


----------



## wes1099

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *cyph3rz*
> 
> Then go to 'let me pick from a list' again... -> click have disk -> click browse -> go to your C: root to your NVIDIA display drivers folder (or wherever you installed them) and you're good to go.


It wanted me to choose a .inf file so I chose nv_dispi.inf and it tried doing something for about 20 minutes before it reached a timeout and failed. However, it was recognized as an Nvidia GTX 970 after I did all that, so I can just proceed with installing the drivers I downloaded off the Nvidia site. By the way, the reason I uninstalled the thing in the device manager is because I had to do it to flash an updated bios, and uninstalling drivers through the programs and features menu didn't actually do anything.


----------



## guyinthecorner1

I'm selling my MSI 970 to a friend. I can't take the coil whine and poor overclocking but I showed him it and he is fine with it.

I'm looking at replacing it with either the Asus Strix or the Gibabyte G1 Gaming. Any recommendations? I have a 1440p monitor if that changes anything.


----------



## hertz9753

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *guyinthecorner1*
> 
> I'm selling my MSI 970 to a friend. I can't take the coil whine and poor overclocking but I showed him it and he is fine with it.
> 
> I'm looking at replacing it with either the Asus Strix or the Gibabyte G1 Gaming. Any recommendations? I have a 1440p monitor if that changes anything.


You will get coil whine with any card that you choose. Some have less but it is still there when you stress the GPU.


----------



## jlhawn

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *guyinthecorner1*
> 
> I'm selling my MSI 970 to a friend. I can't take the coil whine and poor overclocking but I showed him it and he is fine with it.
> 
> I'm looking at replacing it with either the Asus Strix or the Gibabyte G1 Gaming. Any recommendations? I have a 1440p monitor if that changes anything.


my G1 Gaming Gigabyte is nice and quiet, I have never heard a peep from it,
Have had it since Oct 6. that being said any graphics card can have coil whine
and then some don't.


----------



## GrimDoctor

I don't care what anyone says a 970 cannot do 4K and a 980 can't do it properly.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *guyinthecorner1*
> 
> I'm selling my MSI 970 to a friend. I can't take the coil whine and poor overclocking but I showed him it and he is fine with it.
> 
> I'm looking at replacing it with either the Asus Strix or the Gibabyte G1 Gaming. Any recommendations? I have a 1440p monitor if that changes anything.


My Strix is super quiet on load and even in it's current "test bench" like setup.


----------



## Wirerat

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jlhawn*
> 
> my G1 Gaming Gigabyte is nice and quiet, I have never heard a peep from it,
> Have had it since Oct 6. that being said any graphics card can have coil whine
> and then some don't.


same here. I cannot hear any coil wine. I went on youtube and listen to one that did wine. mine makes nothing even close to that sound. At 70% I can hear fans but even then its very gentle. I have profile that never goes above 55% and hold 70c or below anyway.


----------



## DrGonz

I ramped up my 3 reference NVidia cards and didn't hear any whine either. It could be the reference 970 isn't as prone to it, it could be I just lucked out 3 for 3, or it could be my now 'older than dirt' ears just can't pick up on it anymore. In my youth flyback chatter used to drive me crazy though. God I'm old...

Later


----------



## wes1099

Holy crap Swiftech tim-mate is god awful. My temps while playing BF4 went up by 7 degrees after using it on my 970 G1 gaming.


----------



## wes1099

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DrGonz*
> 
> I ramped up my 3 reference NVidia cards and didn't hear any whine either. It could be the reference 970 isn't as prone to it, it could be I just lucked out 3 for 3, or it could be my now 'older than dirt' ears just can't pick up on it anymore. In my youth flyback chatter used to drive me crazy though. God I'm old...
> 
> Later


The reference models are completely enclosed, that probably dampens coil whine.


----------



## Wirerat

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *wes1099*
> 
> The reference models are completely enclosed, that probably dampens coil whine.


mine is not reference is ACX 2.0. I read the 1st wave acx 1.0 evga cards had it bad. They took care of it on the 2nd models.


----------



## guyinthecorner1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *GrimDoctor*
> 
> I don't care what anyone says a 970 cannot do 4K and a 980 can't do it properly.
> My Strix is super quiet on load and even in it's current "test bench" like setup.


Went ahead and ordered the strix. I like the no fan ability that my MSI had.


----------



## hertz9753

Coil whine is a pitch like you would get in a hearing test.


----------



## benbenkr

We're still talking about coil whine? Sigh.

Coil whine is always there, whether it is audible to you or not is a whole different matter. Don't belief me? Get a soundmeter to a "dead silent" 970 (or any card for that matter) and run a game with the fan disabled. You *WILL* see the high range peak on your soundmeter. If you can't hear it, that's great but that doesn't mean others can't.


----------



## Aberration

Got my FTW installed yesterday. I came from 2x 285's that were watercooled. Had to do some loop changes as I don't got a waterblock for the 970 yet.

I installed the modded air BIOS to #2. Got the core up to 1580 and the mem to 7903 with no artifacts in Heaven. ASIC is 72.1%.

*** The thing is though if I don't use the KBoost in Precision, it seems to behave as it does stock.

I'm pleased. But then again I made a huge jump. ArmA3 is actually playable now. Digital Combat Simulator is much smoother. Very happy overall. Not sure if I will try to step up to the FTW+.

Now waiting on the RIVE with some bent pins I got in the market, not too worried about being able to repair it. I ordered a 5820K like an idiot... so waiting for my credit to post then have to decide if I will go 4820 or 4930. Not sure how much I will gain over my W3520 @ 4.2GHz.


----------



## Rahldrac

Back at coil whine ay? Both my g1 have no coil whine, but my psu had some, so I sendt it back (And I had a hearing test yesterday, so unless some of you can actually hear sound above 20 000 hz, you can not hear anything from my G1s)


----------



## John Shepard

*edit:*
oops wrong thread
I meant to post this on the other one regarding the 3.5gb ram issue


----------



## hubsahubsa

Coil whine is definitely loud in these cards if your frame rate is insanely high. Tried minecraft just for lols at 5000 fps and my MSI 970 whined like a *****. Not even audible with normal frame rates though


----------



## ricko99

Spent the whole night OC'ing my GALAX 970 EXOC BE, and didn't expect GALAX card to be quite solid. Didn't play with the core voltage just yet. +125 on the core, +465 on the memory and 125% power limit. TDP at roughly 110%, voltage at 1.212v

Actual clock is at 1492
Effective memory at 7.94 GHz



Stock


OC'ed


----------



## TheADLA

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ricko99*
> 
> Spent the whole night OC'ing my GALAX 970 EXOC BE, and didn't expect GALAX card to be quite solid. Didn't play with the core voltage just yet. +125 on the core, +465 on the memory and 125% power limit. TDP at roughly 110%, voltage at 1.212v
> 
> Actual clock is at 1492
> Effective memory at 7.94 GHz
> 
> 
> 
> Stock
> 
> 
> OC'ed












You can try increase the voltage and see if you can go up to 1500+ and the memory to 8000


----------



## ricko99

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TheADLA*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You can try increase the voltage and see if you can go up to 1500+ and the memory to 8000


my memory voltage can only go up to +37mv. Should I just bump it up straight to +37 or increase it slowly?


----------



## TheADLA

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ricko99*
> 
> my memory voltage can only go up to +37mv. Should I just bump it up straight to +37 or increase it slowly?


you mean core voltage. not memory voltage. the first one in afterburner on top. (you have to unlock it in the settings-->general) all the way to the right (+87mv)



Thats my score with 1501 MHZ Core and 8000 MHZ Memory clock.


----------



## ricko99

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TheADLA*
> 
> you mean core voltage. not memory voltage. the first one in afterburner on top. (you have to unlock it in the settings-->general) all the way to the right (+87mv)
> 
> 
> 
> Thats my score with 1501 MHZ Core and 8000 MHZ Memory clock.


My bad, I mean core voltage. My core voltage is restricted to only +37mv and not +87mv like your card







. Well, will try to max out the voltage tomorrow and see how it goes


----------



## amartolos

Hello.

Palit 970 Jetstream +100 core(1252) +400 mem(7800)


----------



## ludkoto

Hello

I'd like to join the 970 club. I've had my G1 Gaming for like a month maybe here is a validation link
http://www.techpowerup.com/gpuz/details.php?id=vz59b
I've tried in few game AC Unity, Dragon Age and FC 4.
I am very happy with my GPU pretty good at stock tried some overclocking here is pic.



And i'd like to ask is it save to use 87 mV for gaming like 2-4h a day maybe?
And is there some new bios


----------



## Wirerat

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ludkoto*
> 
> Hello
> 
> I'd like to join the 970 club. I've had my G1 Gaming for like a month maybe here is a validation link
> http://www.techpowerup.com/gpuz/details.php?id=vz59b
> I've tried in few game AC Unity, Dragon Age and FC 4.
> I am very happy with my GPU pretty good at stock tried some overclocking here is pic
> 
> And i'd like to ask is it save to use 87 mV for gaming like 2-4h a day maybe?


perfectly safe. Those cards run so cool i bet your temps great even with +87mv.


----------



## ludkoto

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Wirerat*
> 
> perfectly safe. Those cards run so cool i bet your temps great even with +87mv.


Cool thank you getting like 62 C in gaming sometimes lower depends on the game

Can anyone give me some tips about updating gpu bios never done it befor don\t wanna mess it up.


----------



## generalkayoss

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Wirerat*
> 
> perfectly safe. Those cards run so cool i bet your temps great even with +87mv.


My Windforce GTX 970 is +200mhz at 1550Mhz and with the fan set at 65% at 60 degrees, it doesn't go much above 60.

But i'm going to put it underwater anyway.


----------



## hubsahubsa

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ludkoto*
> 
> Cool thank you getting like 62 C in gaming sometimes lower depends on the game
> 
> Can anyone give me some tips about updating gpu bios never done it befor don\t wanna mess it up.


http://www.overclock.net/t/1523391/easy-nvflash-guide-with-pictures-for-gtx-970-980

edit your bios with MaxwellBiosTweaker and don't forget a backup


----------



## Wirerat

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *generalkayoss*
> 
> My Windforce GTX 970 is +200mhz at 1550Mhz and with the fan set at 65% at 60 degrees, it doesn't go much above 60.
> 
> But i'm going to put it underwater anyway.


overkill.net lol. I dont blame you. Are they going to release a full block for the Windforce?

Im considering a custom loop for the first time too. I know full block is better but with such a low tdp im sure small heatsinks on the vrm would get it done.


----------



## ludkoto

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *hubsahubsa*
> 
> http://www.overclock.net/t/1523391/easy-nvflash-guide-with-pictures-for-gtx-970-980
> 
> edit your bios with MaxwellBiosTweaker and don't forget a backup


Thank you i am gonna check that


----------



## wes1099

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Wirerat*
> 
> overkill.net lol. I dont blame you. Are they going to release a full block for the Windforce?
> 
> Im considering a custom loop for the first time too. I know full block is better but with such a low tdp im sure small heatsinks on the vrm would get it done.


There is already a full cover block for windforce.

Nickel+Plexi - http://www.frozencpu.com/products/25958/ex-blc-1918/EK_Gigabyte_GeForce_970_GTX_WF3_VGA_Liquid_Cooling_Block_-_Nickel_EK-FC970_GTX_WF3_-_Nickel.html

Nickel+Acetal - http://www.frozencpu.com/products/25959/ex-blc-1919/EK_Gigabyte_GeForce_970_GTX_WF3_VGA_Liquid_Cooling_Block_-_Acetal_Nickel_EK-FC970_GTX_WF3_-_AcetalNickel.html


----------



## Wirerat

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *wes1099*
> 
> There is already a full cover block for windforce.
> 
> Nickel+Plexi - http://www.frozencpu.com/products/25958/ex-blc-1918/EK_Gigabyte_GeForce_970_GTX_WF3_VGA_Liquid_Cooling_Block_-_Nickel_EK-FC970_GTX_WF3_-_Nickel.html
> 
> Nickel+Acetal - http://www.frozencpu.com/products/25959/ex-blc-1919/EK_Gigabyte_GeForce_970_GTX_WF3_VGA_Liquid_Cooling_Block_-_Acetal_Nickel_EK-FC970_GTX_WF3_-_AcetalNickel.html


very cool


----------



## AngryGoldfish

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Feud*
> 
> It is usable though. Games/APIs are able to allocate to the last 512MB segment. People seem to honestly be having more expectations of the GTX 970 and from what it seems people tend to say their performance drops are a VRAM issue when it's really more likely to be just the GPU being unable to keep up with what is being rendered.
> 
> Increasing VRAM usage in games tends to mean increasing what is simultaneously being rendered as well. More of something being rendered will almost always cause performance drops of some kind.
> 
> Both Nvidia and AMD have been doing false marketing for years. Example, dual GPU cards.


If it isn't the RAM, or the allocation of RAM and appropriate power, why is the 980 not experiencing any issues? It can't be that much more powerful where the frames per second drops dramatically on the 970 and do not on the 980.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *guyinthecorner1*
> 
> I'm selling my MSI 970 to a friend. I can't take the coil whine and poor overclocking but I showed him it and he is fine with it.
> 
> I'm looking at replacing it with either the Asus Strix or the Gibabyte G1 Gaming. Any recommendations? I have a 1440p monitor if that changes anything.


My G1 Gaming is quiet both under load and when idle. I've had no issues with it so far. I use a silent case. However, I'm a musician and have regularly played at ear-damaging levels.


----------



## wes1099

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *guyinthecorner1*
> 
> I'm selling my MSI 970 to a friend. I can't take the coil whine and poor overclocking but I showed him it and he is fine with it.
> 
> I'm looking at replacing it with either the Asus Strix or the Gibabyte G1 Gaming. Any recommendations? I have a 1440p monitor if that changes anything.


The Gigabyte G1 Gaming card has a much more flexible I/O if that matters.


----------



## Wirerat

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *AngryGoldfish*
> 
> If it isn't the RAM, or the allocation of RAM and appropriate power, why is the 980 not experiencing any issues? It can't be that much more powerful where the frames per second drops dramatically on the 970 and do not on the 980.
> My G1 Gaming is quiet both under load and when idle. I've had no issues with it so far. I use a silent case. However, I'm a musician and have regularly played at ear-damaging levels.


the frames drop on the gtx 980 when the frame buffer is full too. the gtx 970 just drops an extra 5%. It should perform less than the 980 it was $250 cheaper. The 3rd party applications are not measuring the 4gb of vram on the 970 correctly because its configured to need the driver to use the last 512mb correctly.


----------



## s74r1

Anyone have recommendations for cooling 2x cards in SLi? my top card gets extremely loud especially since I have to raise it's fan due to bad VRM heatsink and it sucks in hot air from the below card, even with a PCIe slot blower inbetween them pushing in fresh air. waterblocks for STRIX 970 seem like a waste since they're unusable on future cards or other models, especially in light of the new dubious 3.5GB+0.5GB reports lately.

Or possibly some kind of low profile thermalright heatpipe VRM cooler that might fit? There's a very tight clearance under the stock HS/F. My VRM's can reach 100c-117c with increased power target. Only other option I can think of is cutting some fins off the heatsink to get more direct airflow over VRM heatsink, but that would obviously void any warranty i may or may not have left. Or maybe removing backplate from bottom card, i dunno. Really wish I went with blower cards, I prefer to have silent case fans, and have no side panel fan but have 3 intake fans in front and 3 exhaust on top/rear.


----------



## AngryGoldfish

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Wirerat*
> 
> the frames drop on the gtx 980 when the frame buffer is full too. the gtx 970 just drops an extra 5%. It should perform less than the 980 it was $250 cheaper. The 3rd party applications are not measuring the 4gb of vram on the 970 correctly because its configured to need the driver to use the last 512mb correctly.


I getcha. I understand that the 980 is going to be more powerful, but the drop seems to be a lot more than 5%. But maybe I'm just piggy-backing misinformation here.


----------



## ZeVo

Hi all, sorry for the dumb question, but how could I tell which BIOS update to use for my G1 970? Mine is a F10 and Hynix, so would I use the third one at Gigabyte's website?

http://www.gigabyte.us/products/product-page.aspx?pid=5209&dl=1#bios


----------



## juniordnz

There's no BIOS update for the F10 version. Otherwise there would be a F11 there, and there's not. So no updates for you, sorry


----------



## ZeVo

That's kind of what I suspected, haha. All is good, card performs as should. Thanks for the reply


----------



## hitorijinsei

Any news on an update for the Asus 970 Strix to cover the Ram issue? And i would glad accept something new on managing the core voltage. I can't get more that 1200 mV.

BTW, i've OC'ed the GPU with 120% TPU, +215Mhz on the core, + 460Mhz on the mems, and tryed out the Unigine Heaven, on 1080p Full Screen. Besides incresed the voltage +30 on the Msi Afterburner, the voltage can get passed the 1200mV


----------



## juniordnz

What RAM issue? There's no RAM issue. We just bought a 3.5gb/192bits + 0.5gb/64bits card for a 4gb/256bits one.

That's some solid advertising right there.


----------



## SamuelITRW

To be honest about the 3.5GB thing/scandal, I don't really see a sure fire way to test if its true. In my testing, limited as it might be, to even get close to going over 3600MB of VRAM usage, I had to pump up every available quality setting and run at 4K resolution.

That's a bit extreme for a single card to handle even if the Vram wasn't sectioned off. Take Far Cry 3 for instance, 4K resolution with everything but MSAA maxed(set to 4X) got me up to about 3100-3200 Vram usage. According to Fraps, my frames were averaging about 20 just standing in the middle of a bunch of trees. While driving, it went down to about 15FPS still while staying below that 3500MB mark.

I then cranked up the MSSA to 8X and got past the 3500 mark(3919 according to GPUZ) and the frames were only averaging 3-4FPS less than the before test.

The sheer amount of resolution and quality settings needed to get to that point would probably bring any card to its knees.

I'll be testing a little later with a friends SLI setup but I'm not getting the HUGE drop in performance everyone is screaming about, just the usual "I'm loading the crap out of this GPU and now it's running slow".

That test everyone is using to determine if their 970 is running into this bandwidth wall with, is crap....Pure and simple. I've run the 970, a 4GB 770 and a 680 on it and not one of them effectively used all of the Vram. It seems to crash at the end of the run for everyone and everything. I did test headless, using the IGP as requested.

Not a Fan Boy, just an annoyed customer that's tired of hearing all of these rants.

My Asus GTX 970 Strix is perfectly fine for what it was aimed at.....

1080P/1440P Gaming with very high frame rates compared to other cards.

If you expect anything more from a Mid-Range card.....well, I won't say any more.


----------



## juniordnz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SamuelITRW*
> 
> To be honest about the 3.5GB thing/scandal, I don't really see a sure fire way to test if its true. In my testing, limited as it might be, to even get close to going over 3600MB of VRAM usage, I had to pump up every available quality setting and run at 4K resolution.
> 
> That's a bit extreme for a single card to handle even if the Vram wasn't sectioned off. Take Far Cry 3 for instance, 4K resolution with everything but MSAA maxed(set to 4X) got me up to about 3100-3200 Vram usage. According to Fraps, my frames were averaging about 20 just standing in the middle of a bunch of trees. While driving, it went down to about 15FPS still while staying below that 3500MB mark.
> 
> I then cranked up the MSSA to 8X and got past the 3500 mark(3919 according to GPUZ) and the frames were only averaging 3-4FPS less than the before test.
> 
> The sheer amount of resolution and quality settings needed to get to that point would probably bring any card to its knees.
> 
> I'll be testing a little later with a friends SLI setup but I'm not getting the HUGE drop in performance everyone is screaming about, just the usual "I'm loading the crap out of this GPU and now it's running slow".
> 
> That test everyone is using to determine if their 970 is running into this bandwidth wall with, is crap....Pure and simple. I've run the 970, a 4GB 770 and a 680 on it and not one of them effectively used all of the Vram. It seems to crash at the end of the run for everyone and everything. I did test headless, using the IGP as requested.
> 
> Not a Fan Boy, just an annoyed customer that's tired of hearing all of these rants.
> 
> My Asus GTX 970 Strix is perfectly fine for what it was aimed at.....
> 
> 1080P/1440P Gaming with very high frame rates compared to other cards.
> 
> If you expect anything more from a Mid-Range card.....well, I won't say any more.


I agree 100%. We just can't expect to run 4K with a 350 dollars card. People who bought it with that idea were way off about this card power.

Let's put it simple: These 970s are great for 1080P/1440P gaming. If you want 4K, you're gonna have to spend a little more. That's what I had in mind when I bought my 970. And I still plan to SLI them, since then I'll be able to crank up some last features on 1080P that I can't right now. A 4K screen is a long distant dream for me right now, and I'll probably upgrade my VGAs until then.


----------



## SamuelITRW

Maybe the Still Awesome performance these things bring to the table raised peoples expectations too much...lol


----------



## SamuelITRW

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *hitorijinsei*
> 
> Any news on an update for the Asus 970 Strix to cover the Ram issue? And i would glad accept something new on managing the core voltage. I can't get more that 1200 mV.
> 
> BTW, i've OC'ed the GPU with 120% TPU, +215Mhz on the core, + 460Mhz on the mems, and tryed out the Unigine Heaven, on 1080p Full Screen. Besides incresed the voltage +30 on the Msi Afterburner, the voltage can get passed the 1200mV


You could try out my BIOS for the Strix. It gets me very nice benchmark scores and for sure in game performance. I have it locked at 1506/8000 but if your card is a better overclocker(62% ASIC here), you could go higher. I have the voltages locked in at 1.210 but using Asus GPU Tweak does let you raise it.

http://s1338.photobucket.com/user/HackmanSD/media/00005_zps501a3f04.jpg.html

http://s1338.photobucket.com/user/HackmanSD/media/00002_zpsb3c11559.png.html

http://s1338.photobucket.com/user/HackmanSD/media/newhighfs_zps6ab314b5.jpg.html


----------



## WildChickenNutz

Can anyone tell me why my msi gtx 970 wont let me imput more volts then 1.256 are the 970s locked pased that ? Ive tried 1.278 1.285 .1295 and 1.300. I cant get any of my volts to stay on the card in maxwell 2 bios tweaker. i did find out it will hold 1.275 while under 52c then goes to 1.256

modifiedbios2.zip 137k .zip file


----------



## TheADLA

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *amartolos*
> 
> Hello.
> 
> Palit 970 Jetstream +100 core(1252) +400 mem(7800)










mine is +147 on core and +500 on memory and i get a way lower frames than you. I guess the Palit must be factory overclocked well.
My standard OC is 1329. I pushed it to 1501 Boost so far.


----------



## ahmedmo1

I find it annoying how some vendors still don't have options without a back plate. Once you get into these prices ranges, back plates should be standard. Gigabyte also needs to get their act together and start producing shorter cards. When you're dealing with lengths above 285mm, it should be reserved for dual-GPU cards. Their cards are just absurdly long.


----------



## Agent_kenshin

My EVGA Supernova G2 has arrived and after a night of re-wiring and a minor WC loop modification, I was able to install my EVGA FTW+ into the second slot of my board. My first impressions of the card which runs very quiet as in terms of the fans which will only turn on when the temp reaches 65c. After I overclocked my monitor back up to 96hz, I noticed my card idling at over 60c and notice that I missed a setting that did not allow the card to down clock properly. Now it sits at around 35c when I have my monitor at 96hz which is pretty much all the time.

Coil whine, yep it exists it popped up in my quick run of 3dmark during the high fps tests had to turn off my high performance fans in order to hear it but could barely notice it during fire strike. My normal fan noise, random mechanical HDD crackling, and my old 570's whine (when OC'd) over powers it. I ran a quick 3dmark just to get some numbers and threw a couple games at it and noticing some nice gains. Only did over a hour worth of test but going to do more tonight. My much older version afterburner seems to have broken the ability to OC 570gtx after I installed my 970 so I am going to try out EVGA's version and see how things go.

Below is some pics and CPU/GPU-z screenshots I took I only tested this on my 970's master BIOS. The benchmark results were taken on my M2n32 SLI Deluxe with my Phenom II 97OC'd @4ghz Both slots on this board run a 16x on the 1.0 spec. This current rig that I have is due to be retired hopefully withing the next 4-6 weeks which will be replaced with a 4930k

3dmark of 970 FTW+ at stock (it does not recognize the FTW+ yet) - http://www.3dmark.com/3dm/5662791?

3dmark FS quickie with my old 570GTX - http://www.3dmark.com/fs/3884054

Now I need to research how this kepler/maxwell gen overclocking works since I have been out of the game on this front.


Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!







Excuse the sloppy mess on this one


----------



## Team Grinder

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *WildChickenNutz*
> 
> Can anyone tell me why my msi gtx 970 wont let me imput more volts then 1.256 are the 970s locked pased that ? Ive tried 1.278 1.285 .1295 and 1.300. I cant get any of my volts to stay on the card in maxwell 2 bios tweaker. i did find out it will hold 1.275 while under 52c then goes to 1.256
> 
> modifiedbios2.zip 137k .zip file


Some cards have pulled 1.3v+ reading with a volt meter. Personally it's pointless to run any more than 1.256v as the 970's top out at about 1600MHz and below. If you are unable to hit 1550 @ 1.256v then it's very doubtful you will hit it at all even with higher voltages.


----------



## SAMsite

Brought Gigabyte Gtx 970 G1, heard about vram issues with 970's that it can only utilize 3.5 out 4 gb ram, my question is at what resolution am i going to fill the vram that much, i have asus 21" 1080p monitor.


----------



## TheADLA

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SAMsite*
> 
> Brought Gigabyte Gtx 970 G1, heard about vram issues with 970's that it can only utilize 3.5 out 4 gb ram, my question is at what resolution am i going to fill the vram that much, i have asus 21" 1080p monitor.


Depends on the game. at 1080p it shouldnt be a big issue. but putting everything on ultra with max AA etc will fill up the memory quickly I suppose.
But on 1080p with a 21 inch monitor you shouldnt see a difference between high and ultra anyways. I usually never really see a difference so i play my games all on high with AA
also at 1080p on a 24 inch monitor.


----------



## GrimDoctor

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SAMsite*
> 
> Brought Gigabyte Gtx 970 G1, heard about vram issues with 970's that it can only utilize 3.5 out 4 gb ram, my question is at what resolution am i going to fill the vram that much, i have asus 21" 1080p monitor.


It does use the full 4GB it just has some issues with the last 0.5 which are yet to be properly proven/discussed. It's getting there but we will probably only know with time. Either way the card is a very good performer, I'll still get another for SLi.

NB: issues probably isn't really the right word at this point as we don't know the facts clearly as all testing systems currently available are inaccurate and inconclusive.


----------



## SAMsite

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *GrimDoctor*
> 
> It does use the full 4GB it just has some issues with the last 0.5 which are yet to be properly proven/discussed. It's getting there but we will probably only know with time. Either way the card is a very good performer, I'll still get another for SLi.
> 
> NB: issues probably isn't really the right word at this point as we don't know the facts clearly as all testing systems currently available are inaccurate and inconclusive.


From what i have seen on different forms the card performance drops when accessing more then 3.5 gb ram, my question is, can vram be capped at 3.5 gb, not allowing it to access secondary memory so that the performance does not dip, it just like products produced by Apple that they reserve certain portion for the hardware or its just me.


----------



## GrimDoctor

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SAMsite*
> 
> From what i have seen on different forms the card performance drops when accessing more then 3.5 gb ram, my question is, can vram be capped at 3.5 gb, not allowing it to access secondary memory so that the performance does not dip, it just like products produced by Apple that they reserve certain portion for the hardware or its just me.


There are two threads full about it on the home page, best to refer to those, there is enough discussion there to keep one busy for hours!
http://www.overclock.net/t/1537725/
http://www.overclock.net/t/1535502/
No point spamming up this thread too. Also plenty more info elsewhere.


----------



## SAMsite

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *GrimDoctor*
> 
> There are two threads full about it on the home page, best to refer to those, there is enough discussion there to keep one busy for hours!
> http://www.overclock.net/t/1537725/
> http://www.overclock.net/t/1535502/
> No point spamming up this thread too. Also plenty more info elsewhere.


Yeah went through those pages earlier nothing meaning full, more like warfare and blame game going on there, thanks anyway.


----------



## awdrifter

I have added some ramsinks to the ram chips on the back of the MSI GTX 970 Gaming 4G, hopefully now I can overclock the ram stably. It was crashing after a few hours of Far Cry 4 without any ramsinks. I'll have to play some more FC4 to see if it helped.


----------



## benbenkr

Can we stop talking about the VRAM _issue_ on this thread? Let's go back to the OC settings, bios mods and game experiences.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *awdrifter*
> 
> I have added some ramsinks to the ram chips on the back of the MSI GTX 970 Gaming 4G, hopefully now I can overclock the ram stably. It was crashing after a few hours of Far Cry 4 without any ramsinks. I'll have to play some more FC4 to see if it helped.


About to do that too. Although my MSI 970 has no issues stick at 8000mhz on the memory at the moment, also live in a hot and humid country (Malaysia).


----------



## GrimDoctor

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *benbenkr*
> 
> Can we stop talking about the VRAM _issue_ on this thread? Let's go back to the OC settings, bios mods and game experiences.
> About to do that too. Although my MSI 970 has no issues stick at 8000mhz on the memory at the moment, also live in a hot and humid country (Malaysia).


That's why I directed to the other thread...
I agree there's no need to continue it here.


----------



## awdrifter

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *benbenkr*
> 
> Can we stop talking about the VRAM _issue_ on this thread? Let's go back to the OC settings, bios mods and game experiences.
> About to do that too. Although my MSI 970 has no issues stick at 8000mhz on the memory at the moment, also live in a hot and humid country (Malaysia).


I think I bought it too late, the ram chips on my GTX 970 is from SK Hynix, not Samsung. They only clock to 7800mhz.


----------



## TheADLA

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *awdrifter*
> 
> I think I bought it too late, the ram chips on my GTX 970 is from SK Hynix, not Samsung. They only clock to 7800mhz.


I have Hynix too and my ram clocks to 8000 (2000.7 in gpuZ sensor tab) without a problem.

I would like to ask those with a MSI Gaming (I have the Golden Edition which is clocked a little higher than the gaming)
how far were you able to push yours?


----------



## Wirerat

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *awdrifter*
> 
> I think I bought it too late, the ram chips on my GTX 970 is from SK Hynix, not Samsung. They only clock to 7800mhz.


i have samsung on my evga 970 and they fall short of 8000mhz. I can get them to 1950mhz /7800mhz effective just like your hynix. I added a backplate and it helped with memory chips on the back. It also lowered my temps 3c.

1.26v gets my core to 1506mhz/1554mhz boost. For gaming and 24/7 I drop back the core 16mhz. Thats the difference in not adding any voltage in AB. Not like thats going to make a difference outside the benchmarks.


----------



## melodystyle2003

@TheADLA mine hynix on the msi gaming can go up to 2120Mhz (it has been answered this samsung/hynix vram overclock ability in previous pages too).


----------



## benbenkr

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TheADLA*
> 
> I have Hynix too and my ram clocks to 8000 (2000.7 in gpuZ sensor tab) without a problem.
> 
> I would like to ask those with a MSI Gaming (I have the Golden Edition which is clocked a little higher than the gaming)
> how far were you able to push yours?


I could go up to 8100mhz, samsung IC though. But I'm keeping it at 8000.


----------



## TheADLA

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *benbenkr*
> 
> I could go up to 8100mhz, samsung IC though. But I'm keeping it at 8000.


yeah same here. once i buy my new case and finish my rig I will see what I can do core clock wise. keep it at 1501 boost now coz im getting 73 to 75 degrees.


----------



## juniordnz

I must have reallybad luck on the silicon lottery, anything over 7400mhz on my hynix is a no go. It's a shame, I see people with 100mhz less on core get better scores than me on firestrike because of higher memory clocks.


----------



## WildChickenNutz

at 1.275 it hits 1616mhz stable but once it hits 50c it backs off to 1.256 and 1552


----------



## Wirerat

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *juniordnz*
> 
> I must have reallybad luck on the silicon lottery, anything over 7400mhz on my hynix is a no go. It's a shame, I see people with 100mhz less on core get better scores than me on firestrike because of higher memory clocks.


does your core throttle during firestrike? What is your tdp limit set to?


----------



## juniordnz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Wirerat*
> 
> does your core throttle during firestrike? What is your tdp limit set to?


No throttle at all, no perfcaps of any kind. I'm currently rock solid stable at 1595mhz/1.237V/280W. I'm stable at 1607mhz on firestrike ultra but dropped 1 bin to guarantee stability. But this memory has been a huge boomer for me. It makes me regret buying a G1 which has hynix mem instead of a MSI. I've seen guys with MSI and even ASUS (with its voltage/tdp limitations) getting better graphics score than me.


----------



## Wirerat

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *juniordnz*
> 
> No throttle at all, no perfcaps of any kind. I'm currently rock solid stable at 1595mhz/1.237V/280W. I'm stable at 1607mhz on firestrike ultra but dropped 1 bin to guarantee stability. But this memory has been a huge boomer for me. It makes me regret buying a G1 which has hynix mem instead of a MSI. I've seen guys with MSI and even ASUS (with its voltage/tdp limitations) getting better graphics score than me.


seems odd to me. I wonder if the scores beatting you are using i7s. I see your running an i5 in sig.

Sometimes system ram speed also makes a significant impact in synthetic benchmarks too.
You could be right though. It could be just the vram causing it.

Try running the test without the vram overclocked vs with it oc to see how significant it is.


----------



## hitorijinsei

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *juniordnz*
> 
> No throttle at all, no perfcaps of any kind. I'm currently rock solid stable at 1595mhz/1.237V/280W. I'm stable at 1607mhz on firestrike ultra but dropped 1 bin to guarantee stability. But this memory has been a huge boomer for me. It makes me regret buying a G1 which has hynix mem instead of a MSI. I've seen guys with MSI and even ASUS (with its voltage/tdp limitations) getting better graphics score than me.


I found that tdp/voltage limit on my ASUS something absurd. Why do i have to limit myself because of that? Damn Strix...


----------



## Wirerat

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *hitorijinsei*
> 
> I found that tdp/voltage limit on my ASUS something absurd. Why do i have to limit myself because of that? Damn Strix...


i had to raise the tdp on my evga card too. The stock bios was way to limited.


----------



## juniordnz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Wirerat*
> 
> seems odd to me. I wonder if the scores beatting you are using i7s. I see your running an i5 in sig.
> 
> Sometimes system ram speed also makes a significant impact in synthetic benchmarks too.
> You could be right though. It could be just the vram causing it.
> 
> Try running the test without the vram overclocked vs with it oc to see how significant it is.


Wouldn't the processor impact only the overall/physics score? I can see why I get lower scores on physics and overall comparing to i7, but the graphics score I don't see how the processor would haveany influence. I believe the graphics score rely exclusively on the VGA performance. Correct me if I'm wrong, please.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *hitorijinsei*
> 
> I found that tdp/voltage limit on my ASUS something absurd. Why do i have to limit myself because of that? Damn Strix...


The thing with the strix is that it has only one 8 pin power conector. So you would have to run much more power through that 8 pin than a card that has 8+8 or 8+6. It's a shame though, it's a very well built card.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Wirerat*
> 
> i had to raise the tdp on my evga card too. The stock bios was way to limited.


That's one thing I found to be nice about the G1. It comes with a very good power limit (250W def - 280W max). I didn't had to go beyond 280W to get a stable 1600mhz and zero power throttle even on the most demanding games/benchmarks. The good ASIC (87%) makes it possible for me to run it at only 1.237V (stock goes up to 1.262). All that reflects into a very cool card even overclocked that high.


----------



## Wirerat

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *juniordnz*
> 
> Wouldn't the processor impact only the overall/physics score? I can see why I get lower scores on physics and overall comparing to i7, but the graphics score I don't see how the processor would haveany influence. I believe the graphics score rely exclusively on the VGA performance. Correct me if I'm wrong, please.
> The thing with the strix is that it has only one 8 pin power conector. So you would have to run much more power through that 8 pin than a card that has 8+8 or 8+6. It's a shame though, it's a very well built card.
> That's one thing I found to be nice about the G1. It comes with a very good power limit (250W def - 280W max). I didn't had to go beyond 280W to get a stable 1600mhz and zero power throttle even on the most demanding games/benchmarks. The good ASIC (87%) makes it possible for me to run it at only 1.237V (stock goes up to 1.262). All that reflects into a very cool card even overclocked that high.


Well the evga has dual bios so at least the risk is low on raising the tdp. I mean my card came alive after rasing it to 130%. I m jealous of the Performance of the g1. its just so the size of it that turned me away. Beautiful card though physically and performance wise.

My asic is only 75%. Im pretty certain you got top 10% piece of silicon there. I have seen some G1 hitting a wall at 1550mhz too.

I think your right about the cpu and physics but benchmarks are strange sometimes. Try lowering your ram to 1333mhz and see how much impact there is. Also try with the cpu at stock clocks.

You can find out exactly what the bottle neck is. Just change one thing at a time and run it. I really think it might not be vram causing it. Especially with your core clocking higher.


----------



## benbenkr

For the life of me, I can't find the sweet spot for my MSI 970 (gaming) so far. At first it was fine for 8 hours of total stress testing by actually playing games (Tomb Raider and Metro Last Light) and also looping Heaven/Valley at 1546 core, 8000 mem. Then it simply wouldn't want to work at that speed any more, no matter what I do (except modding the vBIOS for no limits); adding voltage or not.

Dropped it down to 1524 core and was fine for yesterday, another 8 hour stress test and today for another 4 hours. Again, stress testing by actually playing games (this time Shadow Warrior and Metro Last Light). But just now, my card just throttled in a midst of battle in Shadow Warrior.


----------



## juniordnz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Wirerat*
> 
> Well the evga has dual bios so at least the risk is low on raising the tdp. I mean my card came alive after rasing it to 130%. I m jealous of the Performance of the g1. its just so the size of it that turned me away. Beautiful card though physically and performance wise.


I believe the main risk when fiddling with TDP is on the VRM and power phases, you fry one of those and there is no backup BIOS in the world that would make it breath again. I believe the G1 has a great build when it comes to power management (since it comes with stock 280W limit, without having to mod the BIOS). That and the amazing cooling system (part of which is due to the bigger heat sinks and 3 fans and is only possible because of its 32cm lenght) are the biggest PROs I found on this model. The looks are a plus haha
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Wirerat*
> 
> My asic is only 75%. Im pretty certain you got top 10% piece of silicon there. I have seen some G1 hitting a wall at 1550mhz too.
> 
> I think your right about the cpu and physics but benchmarks are strange sometimes. Try lowering your ram to 1333mhz and see how much impact there is. Also try with the cpu at stock clocks.
> 
> You can find out exactly what the bottle neck is. Just change one thing at a time and run it. I really think it might not be vram causing it. Especially with your core clocking higher.


I did it here. Overclocking the processor seems to impact only the physics and overall score. So I take that the graphics score should be pretty much tied only to the VGA itself. Making it a good measure of each card performance regardless of the rest of the system build.

Yeah, the core is top notch, I only wish my VRAM was better. Sucks to see cards running 1500core/8000mem doing better than me at 1607core/7400mem. Wasted good ASIC potential. Imagine this card running 1607mhz core and 8000-8200mhz mem. That's what keeps me from breaching the 14000 points in graphics score


----------



## shanef

So there's some shenanigans going on with my 970 FTW whilst overclocking. Using precision x with +112 GPU and +500 MEM, TDP @ 110% and +87mV, i'm getting some crazy clock speed readings whilst running either 3dmark or heaven. Clock speed ranges from 1404-1480 with a voltage of 1.317 under 99% load. However, when i enable kboost i get a stable 1529 clock with voltage of 1.243. Obviously i'm getting better bench results with kboost enabled.

Has anyone else experienced this or have some insight as to what's going on?


----------



## Wirerat

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *juniordnz*
> 
> I believe the main risk when fiddling with TDP is on the VRM and power phases, you fry one of those and there is no backup BIOS in the world that would make it breath again. I believe the G1 has a great build when it comes to power management (since it comes with stock 280W limit, without having to mod the BIOS). That and the amazing cooling system (part of which is due to the bigger heat sinks and 3 fans and is only possible because of its 32cm lenght) are the biggest PROs I found on this model. The looks are a plus haha
> I did it here. Overclocking the processor seems to impact only the physics and overall score. So I take that the graphics score should be pretty much tied only to the VGA itself. Making it a good measure of each card performance regardless of the rest of the system build.
> 
> Yeah, the core is top notch, I only wish my VRAM was better. Sucks to see cards running 1500core/8000mem doing better than me at 1607core/7400mem. Wasted good ASIC potential. Imagine this card running 1607mhz core and 8000-8200mhz mem. That's what keeps me from breaching the 14000 points in graphics score


my evga ftw only has 4 phase vrms. Luckily they are 60amp r22 chokes so that means up to 240watts for the core plus 2 more smaller phases for the vram.

The vrm on my gpu is exactly the same components used on the gtx 760 non reference pcb.

I ran the card at 150% tdp with kombuster (furmark) it actually got up to 149%.
I do agree there is risk involved but me running the card at 130% is not much risk above the 110% it already had.

The actual in game tdp actually barely goes above 122%. I can force more but only running synthetics.


----------



## chaozzzsg

Here's my rig!! Enjoy


----------



## UZ7

For all you wonderful MSI 970 Gaming people









This is an updated BIOS for the MSI GTX 970 Gaming 4G.

Release notes: none, no noticeable changes in Maxwell Bios Tweaker so it could have changes/fixes else where.

Note: like all BIOS/firmware updates, if you're not having any problems you probably dont need it. If you're curious, adventurous, or just want the latest BIOS all the time then *flash at your own risk*








Note 2: This is for MSI GTX 970 Gaming and works with both Hynix and Samsung ram, though if you have a different model here is the version changes:

Gaming: 182 -> 184 -> 185 -> 186

4GD5T/Armor: 191 -> 192 -> 193 -> 194

Golden: 1F2 -> 1F3



Source: https://forum-en.msi.com/index.php?topic=252727.msg1452642#msg1452642

If you have any questions or concerns contact MSI: https://forum-en.msi.com/index.php?topic=107326.0

NV316MH186NVflash.zip 851k .zip file
 (ROM + NVFLASH)

NV316MH.186.zip 136k .zip file
 (ROM ONLY)


----------



## Kidlat

^ Can I just say that I absolutely love your avatar, no one beats Bae Suzy, kyeopta!

Not to mention you have IU as your rig's avatar, saranghae!


----------



## UZ7

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Kidlat*
> 
> ^ Can I just say that I absolutely love your avatar, no one beats Bae Suzy, kyeopta!
> 
> Not to mention you have IU as your rig's avatar, saranghae!


haha thanks!









we also have a kpop thread if you havent checked that out already
http://www.overclock.net/t/1397422/ocn-kpop-club/40


----------



## AngryGoldfish

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SamuelITRW*
> 
> To be honest about the 3.5GB thing/scandal, I don't really see a sure fire way to test if its true. In my testing, limited as it might be, to even get close to going over 3600MB of VRAM usage, I had to pump up every available quality setting and run at 4K resolution.
> 
> That's a bit extreme for a single card to handle even if the Vram wasn't sectioned off. Take Far Cry 3 for instance, 4K resolution with everything but MSAA maxed(set to 4X) got me up to about 3100-3200 Vram usage. According to Fraps, my frames were averaging about 20 just standing in the middle of a bunch of trees. While driving, it went down to about 15FPS still while staying below that 3500MB mark.
> 
> I then cranked up the MSSA to 8X and got past the 3500 mark(3919 according to GPUZ) and the frames were only averaging 3-4FPS less than the before test.
> 
> The sheer amount of resolution and quality settings needed to get to that point would probably bring any card to its knees.
> 
> I'll be testing a little later with a friends SLI setup but I'm not getting the HUGE drop in performance everyone is screaming about, just the usual "I'm loading the crap out of this GPU and now it's running slow".
> 
> That test everyone is using to determine if their 970 is running into this bandwidth wall with, is crap....Pure and simple. I've run the 970, a 4GB 770 and a 680 on it and not one of them effectively used all of the Vram. It seems to crash at the end of the run for everyone and everything. I did test headless, using the IGP as requested.
> 
> Not a Fan Boy, just an annoyed customer that's tired of hearing all of these rants.
> 
> My Asus GTX 970 Strix is perfectly fine for what it was aimed at.....
> 
> 1080P/1440P Gaming with very high frame rates compared to other cards.
> 
> If you expect anything more from a Mid-Range card.....well, I won't say any more.


+10000000

I was debating whether to go SLI 970, but I don't think I will. As a single card I think it absolutely slays, but I'd rather wait until AMD and Nvidia come out with new top-tier GPU's (980ti/390X) and then upgrade if I wanted more power.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Team Grinder*
> 
> Some cards have pulled 1.3v+ reading with a volt meter. Personally it's pointless to run any more than 1.256v as the 970's top out at about 1600MHz and below. If you are unable to hit 1550 @ 1.256v then it's very doubtful you will hit it at all even with higher voltages.


Yeah, I've not seen anyone get past 1600Mhz without them being fortunate enough to be in the top 10% of GPU's. And even then I don't think I've seen 1650Mhz totally stable across every major benchmark and video game, even with a modded BIOS to unlock the voltage. And those that did surpass 1600Mhz did not see enough of a tangible gain in synthetic tests and real world gaming to warrant voiding the warranty and paying for a water block to keep it cool.


----------



## SamuelITRW

As far as core speed is concerned, I've found that more core/voltage may actually hurt performance, in benchmarks anyway.

I have my Strix running 1507/8000 and it would seem, I'm getting close to or better results than 970s running 1600.
Seems like not just maxing the core speed is best, the best performance, for me, comes with a good core/memory ratio. My ASIC is extremely low mind you, so those with higher may get different results.

As far as my card though, finding the perfect level of core and memory really helped.

Could some of you 1550+ guys run Valley or Heaven and post results here. I want to see if I'm correct on my thinking.


----------



## Rahldrac

Memory gives me a big boost in benchmark score. But when it comes to frames in most game, then core is king. So check your FPS in something other than a benchmark.
Of course if you can up memory by 400 by dropping core by 20 I guess it would be worth it, so it depends.

Also on the whole Nvidia Scandal thing. I do not think most people are angry because of the performance loss (Even tho It bugs me quite a lot since I have SLI, so it's kinda holding back my DSR), but because we have been lied too.
We bought a card (two in my case) believing it to have 4gb memory all performing at the same speed. This we did not get.
If they sold the card as 3.5 with 0.5 extra at lower speed, I would be totally fine with it. Just don't try to trick me.


----------



## AngryGoldfish

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SamuelITRW*
> 
> As far as core speed is concerned, I've found that more core/voltage may actually hurt performance, in benchmarks anyway.
> 
> I have my Strix running 1507/8000 and it would seem, I'm getting close to or better results than 970s running 1600.
> Seems like not just maxing the core speed is best, the best performance, for me, comes with a good core/memory ratio. My ASIC is extremely low mind you, so those with higher may get different results.
> 
> As far as my card though, finding the perfect level of core and memory really helped.
> 
> Could some of you 1550+ guys run Valley or Heaven and post results here. I want to see if I'm correct on my thinking.


For reference, the 4670K is at stock, the 1866 16GB of RAM is stock, BIOS is stock G1 970, driver is most recent.

GPU - 1550Mhz (can go higher)
Memory - 1927/7700Mhz (cannot go higher)



I've scored higher, but I decided to knock it down when it wasn't 100% (or as close as possible) stable. I think 64.4 FPS with a score of 2695 was my max so far at 1550Mhz.


----------



## Wirerat

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SamuelITRW*
> 
> As far as core speed is concerned, I've found that more core/voltage may actually hurt performance, in benchmarks anyway.
> 
> I have my Strix running 1507/8000 and it would seem, I'm getting close to or better results than 970s running 1600.
> Seems like not just maxing the core speed is best, the best performance, for me, comes with a good core/memory ratio. My ASIC is extremely low mind you, so those with higher may get different results.
> 
> As far as my card though, finding the perfect level of core and memory really helped.
> 
> Could some of you 1550+ guys run Valley or Heaven and post results here. I want to see if I'm correct on my thinking.


im at 1504mhz 1550 boost.

My best valley run scored 71 fps score was 2990. My cloxks are a little lower than u asked.


----------



## juniordnz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SamuelITRW*
> 
> As far as core speed is concerned, I've found that more core/voltage may actually hurt performance, in benchmarks anyway.


Yes! And not only in benchmarks. When you raise your core voltage(V), you are also reaising the amount of power (W) your card needs to sustain that voltage at a high GPU utilization (say, 99%). By doing that, you may be stable in light benchmarks but when the s#$% hits the fan your card will throttle due to the power you are supplying it (W) is not enough to maintain the card at that voltage(V).

Less voltage = less necessary power limit = less heat = less power throttle = steady clocks

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *AngryGoldfish*
> 
> And those that did surpass 1600Mhz did not see enough of a tangible gain in synthetic tests and real world gaming to warrant voiding the warranty and paying for a water block to keep it cool.


We just like to say our cards are 1.6ghz


----------



## Wirerat

I seen the valley screenie above at 63fps that are supposed to be at 1550+ mhz?

My card was at 1504mhz/ memory is + 400.

I had to screen shot my valley submission with my phone to post it.


----------



## AngryGoldfish

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SamuelITRW*
> 
> You could try out my BIOS for the Strix. It gets me very nice benchmark scores and for sure in game performance. I have it locked at 1506/8000 but if your card is a better overclocker(62% ASIC here), you could go higher. I have the voltages locked in at 1.210 but using Asus GPU Tweak does let you raise it.
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> http://s1338.photobucket.com/user/HackmanSD/media/00005_zps501a3f04.jpg.html
> 
> http://s1338.photobucket.com/user/HackmanSD/media/00002_zpsb3c11559.png.html
> 
> http://s1338.photobucket.com/user/HackmanSD/media/newhighfs_zps6ab314b5.jpg.html


Fire Strike with the same aforementioned settings:


----------



## AngryGoldfish

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Wirerat*
> 
> 
> 
> I seen the valley screenie above at 63fps that are supposed to be at 1550+ mhz?
> 
> My card was at 1504mhz/ memory is + 400.
> 
> I had to screen shot my valley submission with my phone to post it.


Your scores seem considerably higher than the average for our overclocks. Your CPU is probably boosting your score quite a bit as is your higher memory overclocks, but it still seems abnormally (but awesomely) high. Reducing my core clock decreases my score so there is a bottleneck somewhere else. Also, I just noticed your system memory is clocked higher than mine. This might also attribute a small bit.


----------



## Wirerat

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *AngryGoldfish*
> 
> Your scores seem considerably higher than the average for our overclocks. Your CPU is probably boosting your score quite a bit as is your higher memory overclocks, but it still seems abnormally (but awesomely) high. Reducing my core clock decreases my score so there is a bottleneck somewhere else. Also, I just noticed your system memory is clocked higher than mine. This might also attribute a small bit.


my stock out the box score was 66fps thats with 2400mhz ram and a 4.6ghz 4790k.

I had a hard time getting over 70fps. I had to raise the tdp in bios over to 130%. The card kept throttling prior to that.


----------



## hurricane28

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *AngryGoldfish*
> 
> Fire Strike with the same aforementioned settings:


That's quite a low score with that system of yours man.

What were your clocks at? Also your physics score seems way too low for that CPU, i have 2k points more with my AMD system easily.


----------



## SamuelITRW

Best Valley run for me but no where near what I would consider a high overclock. I believe it was at 1515/4024 or so, I do have a [email protected] so that may help some I'm guessing.

Firestrike



Heaven



Firestrike Extreme


----------



## juniordnz

My firestrike result at 1607mhz GPU, 7400hz VRAM, 4.5ghz CPU, 1600mhz RAM.


----------



## Wirerat

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SamuelITRW*
> 
> 
> 
> Best Valley run for me but no where near what I would consider a high overclock. I believe it was at 1515/4024 or so, I do have a [email protected] so that may help some I'm guessing.


Thats a good single 970 valley run.


----------



## AngryGoldfish

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Wirerat*
> 
> my stock out the box score was 66fps thats with 2400mhz ram and a 4.6ghz 4790k.
> 
> I had a hard time getting over 70fps. I had to raise the tdp in bios over to 130%. The card kept throttling prior to that.


That is very strange. Maybe there is something wrong with my system.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *hurricane28*
> 
> That's quite a low score with that system of yours man.
> 
> What were your clocks at? Also your physics score seems way too low for that CPU, i have 2k points more with my AMD system easily.


----------



## UZ7

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *juniordnz*
> 
> My firestrike result at 1607mhz GPU, 7400hz VRAM, 4.5ghz CPU, 1600mhz RAM.


Hmm something is holding back your card:

http://www.3dmark.com/fs/3600137 this is bench I took last month and I was no where near 1600 clock (based on GPU score)

edit: oooh try upping your ram clocks for better score, i see it now


----------



## juniordnz

My VRAM is a piece of crap. (8 pieces, to be more precise)

Anything over 7400mhz on them and I get artifacts. Damn hynix...


----------



## Xoriam

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *juniordnz*
> 
> My VRAM is a piece of crap. (8 pieces, to be more precise)
> 
> Anything over 7400mhz on them and I get artifacts. Damn hynix...


Pretty much al the Rev 1.1 with hynix crap out around that speed.


----------



## SamuelITRW

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *AngryGoldfish*
> 
> That is very strange. Maybe there is something wrong with my system.


Does your TDP usage always stay that low? I'm usually in the 90% range during a Valley run.

Firestrike can get it up to 99%. It doesn't look like your core speed is downclocking at all so, it comes down to memory speed I guess.


----------



## AngryGoldfish

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SamuelITRW*
> 
> Does your TDP usage always stay that low? I'm usually in the 90% range during a Valley run.
> 
> Firestrike can get it up to 99%. It doesn't look like your core speed is downclocking at all so, it comes down to memory speed I guess.


Boosted up to 1559Mhz. CPU is registering as 3800Mhz, which is what it should be. Checked BIOS and 16GB is running at stock 1866Mhz.




I did find it very strange that my TDP was always so low when I first started overclocking the card.


----------



## AngryGoldfish

Can anyone who owns Tomb Raider 2013 bench their 970 with AAx2 (not FXAA), 1080p (no DSR), Tess OFF, everything else at max? I need to see whether I have an issue here.


----------



## gerardfraser

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *AngryGoldfish*
> 
> Can anyone who owns Tomb Raider 2013 bench their 970 with AAx2 (not FXAA), 1080p (no DSR), Tess OFF, everything else at max? I need to see whether I have an issue here.


TR 2xSSAA-No tess

CPU 3770k -4600 Mhz
970 SLI-default clocks
http://postimg.org/image/t9erydqez/full/

CPU 3770k -4600 Mhz
970 SLI-overclock
http://postimg.org/image/mwzmojncr/full/


----------



## juniordnz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SamuelITRW*
> 
> Does your TDP usage always stay that low? I'm usually in the 90% range during a Valley run.
> 
> Firestrike can get it up to 99%. It doesn't look like your core speed is downclocking at all so, it comes down to memory speed I guess.


I think you should raise your power limit a little. At those TDPs % I'm almost sure you are throttling due to power.


----------



## AngryGoldfish

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *gerardfraser*
> 
> TR 2xSSAA-No tess
> 
> CPU 3770k -4600 Mhz
> 970 SLI-default clocks
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> http://postimg.org/image/t9erydqez/full/
> 
> 
> 
> CPU 3770k -4600 Mhz
> 970 SLI-overclock
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> http://postimg.org/image/mwzmojncr/full/


Ahh, sorry, I forget to say single card. I'm only running a single 970.

I'm quite concerned with my scores. Based on this guy's results, I should be considerably higher than him. He scored 56 FPS with everything maxed out. I scored 51 FPS. That's with my overclocked G1 970 and his STOCK G1 970. His CPU is stock, too.



What the frack is going on?


----------



## VulgarDisplay88

Stock 4690K and EVGA GTX 970 FTW


----------



## gerardfraser

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SamuelITRW*
> 
> As far as core speed is concerned, I've found that more core/voltage may actually hurt performance, in benchmarks anyway.
> 
> I have my Strix running 1507/8000 and it would seem, I'm getting close to or better results than 970s running 1600.
> Seems like not just maxing the core speed is best, the best performance, for me, comes with a good core/memory ratio. My ASIC is extremely low mind you, so those with higher may get different results.
> 
> As far as my card though, finding the perfect level of core and memory really helped.
> 
> Could some of you 1550+ guys run Valley or Heaven and post results here. I want to see if I'm correct on my thinking.


You may find this interesting.Copy and paste of a Post a did some weeks ago.

Done some benches with different memory on these cards.

1.970GTX G1 Gigabyte with Hynix Memory

2.970GTX G1 Gigabyte with Samsung Memory

Hynix card can not do 8000 on memory so I used 7800 memory for both cards for comparison.
(Added Samsung 8000 Memory Benches.)

Hynix card is a better overclocker on the core for game stable clocks.
I adjusted voltage's in MSI after Burner to get the final overclocks the same for each card.

1


Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!



Hynix
1404 Core
7008 Memory


Hynix
1537 Core
7800 Memory


Hynix
1593 Core
7800 Memory


Hynix Theif Benchmark
1593 Core
7800 Memory




2


Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!



Samsung
1404 Core
7008 Memory


Samsung
1537 Core
7800 Memory


Samsung
1593 Core
7800 Memory


Samsung Theif Benchmark
1593 Core
7800 Memory




Added Samsung with 8000 memory


Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!



Samsung
1404 Core
8000 Memory


Samsung
1537 Core
8000 Memory


Samsung
1593 Core
8000 Memory


Samsung Theif Benchmark
1593 Core
8000 Memory


----------



## Wirerat

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *AngryGoldfish*
> 
> Ahh, sorry, I forget to say single card. I'm only running a single 970.
> 
> I'm quite concerned with my scores. Based on this guy's results, I should be considerably higher than him. He scored 56 FPS with everything maxed out. I scored 51 FPS. That's with my overclocked G1 970 and his STOCK G1 970. His CPU is stock, too.
> 
> 
> 
> What the frack is going on?


your gpu is tdp throttling.


----------



## SamuelITRW

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *juniordnz*
> 
> I think you should raise your power limit a little. At those TDPs % I'm almost sure you are throttling due to power.


I have it set at 120% power target through GPU Tweak. Just saying that his should've been a little higher. 90-99% in my case is ok because of the bios I'm running. At 120% power target, its getting 1.265 volts. The only time I broke 110% was with the 1545 run and it scored less than a steady 1507.

I can get stable up to about 1545 but it won't stay at the max throughout the entire test. It fluctuates between 1545-1430, having core at 1507 keeps it locked in that rate for the entire time in games/benches.


----------



## juniordnz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SamuelITRW*
> 
> I have it set at 120% power target through GPU Tweak. Just saying that his should've been a little higher. 90-99% in my case is ok because of the bios I'm running. At 120% power target, its getting 1.265 volts. The only time I broke 110% was with the 1545 run and it scored less than a steady 1507.
> 
> I can get stable up to about 1545 but it won't stay at the max throughout the entire test. It fluctuates between 1545-1430, having core at 1507 keeps it locked in that rate for the entire time in games/benches.


It's not stable because you're hitting your max power draw and the card cut the clock back to compensate. If increasing power limit is not an option try to decrease the voltage. They are interdependent, if you raise your voltage you need more power to run it stable at high gpu utilizations. If your voltage is too high for your power limit you hit power perfcap.

If you're using GPU tweak I believe you have an ASUS card, right? Those have their power limits lower the than other ones, so you should try lowering vcore to stay away from throttling due to power limit.

If you found your max stable overclock try now lowering your voltage until you reach instability the go up 1 or 2 bins and you're set.


----------



## AngryGoldfish

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Wirerat*
> 
> your gpu is tdp throttling.


But at stock clocks, I still score 5-6 frames below the review above. I score 49 FPS with everything at stock.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *VulgarDisplay88*
> 
> Stock 4690K and EVGA GTX 970 FTW


OK, there is something wrong with my machine. Thanks for doing that, mate.


----------



## Wirerat

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *AngryGoldfish*
> 
> But at stock clocks, I still score 5-6 frames below the review above. I score 49 FPS with everything at stock.
> OK, there is something wrong with my machine. Thanks for doing that, mate.


49fps is 15fps lower than my stock score.

Will you run the valley benchmark with hwinfo64 open then post screenies of all hwinfo64 after its done?

We can find the issue there possibly.


----------



## SamuelITRW

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *juniordnz*
> 
> It's not stable because you're hitting your max power draw and the card cut the clock back to compensate. If increasing power limit is not an option try to decrease the voltage. They are interdependent, if you raise your voltage you need more power to run it stable at high gpu utilizations. If your voltage is too high for your power limit you hit power perfcap.
> 
> If you're using GPU tweak I believe you have an ASUS card, right? Those have their power limits lower the than other ones, so you should try lowering vcore to stay away from throttling due to power limit.
> 
> If you found your max stable overclock try now lowering your voltage until you reach instability the go up 1 or 2 bins and you're set.


Thats the thing, I'm not getting the perfcap flag in gpus. It just down clocks. I'm really not that worried about it as the Strix is pretty voltage locked to begin with and I'm not going to use the voltage tool for a few more MHz when as it is, it can compete with the 1600+ cards.

I can play every game I'm interested in at max settings, so I call it done...lol.

I know I could go higher, just don't have a need to, at least right now.

What is your 970 running at/scoring? Just curious.


----------



## Wirerat

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SamuelITRW*
> 
> Thats the thing, I'm not getting the perfcap flag in gpus. It just down clocks. I'm really not that worried about it as the Strix is pretty voltage locked to begin with and I'm not going to use the voltage tool for a few more MHz when as it is, it can compete with the 1600+ cards.
> 
> I can play every game I'm interested in at max settings, so I call it done...lol.
> 
> I know I could go higher, just don't have a need to, at least right now.
> 
> What is your 970 running at/scoring? Just curious.


what if its your cpu? or ram? causing it.


----------



## Xoriam

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SamuelITRW*
> 
> Thats the thing, I'm not getting the perfcap flag in gpus. It just down clocks. I'm really not that worried about it as the Strix is pretty voltage locked to begin with and I'm not going to use the voltage tool for a few more MHz when as it is, it can compete with the 1600+ cards.
> 
> I can play every game I'm interested in at max settings, so I call it done...lol.
> 
> I know I could go higher, just don't have a need to, at least right now.
> 
> What is your 970 running at/scoring? Just curious.


Actually the Strix is the card with the best voltage control.

What are your temps, because these cards throttle at 65c without a bios mod.


----------



## Mr-Dark

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *gerardfraser*
> 
> TR 2xSSAA-No tess
> 
> CPU 3770k -4600 Mhz
> 970 SLI-default clocks
> http://postimg.org/image/t9erydqez/full/
> 
> CPU 3770k -4600 Mhz
> 970 SLI-overclock
> http://postimg.org/image/mwzmojncr/full/


amazing score







this G1 or FTW ?


----------



## juniordnz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SamuelITRW*
> 
> Thats the thing, I'm not getting the perfcap flag in gpus. It just down clocks. I'm really not that worried about it as the Strix is pretty voltage locked to begin with and I'm not going to use the voltage tool for a few more MHz when as it is, it can compete with the 1600+ cards.
> 
> I can play every game I'm interested in at max settings, so I call it done...lol.
> 
> I know I could go higher, just don't have a need to, at least right now.
> 
> What is your 970 running at/scoring? Just curious.


Maybe try to at least get your core clock stable. A lower but stable clock is better than one that fluctuates throughout game play.

I have a G1 @ 1607core/7400mem/1.237V/280W scoring 13600 on firestrike (memory clock holding me back).


----------



## gerardfraser

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mr-Dark*
> 
> amazing score
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> this G1 or FTW ?


G1 SLI scores


----------



## Mr-Dark

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *gerardfraser*
> 
> G1 SLI scores


Nice the G1 very good for sli temp very low


----------



## MiePx4

Hey guys!

I got my 970 finally back and wanted to ask two questions.

First one:


Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!






Is this a good OC? http://www.3dmark.com/3dm/5674161
I never did GPU OCing so I dont know if it is any good or bad.

Second:
I got some plasti dip and wanted to paint some of the parts of the reference cooler. But I dont have the needed hex key.
Is there any way to remove these screws without a hex key? Because I have no idea where to find such a small one ...
Talking about this one:


Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!











[/URL]


----------



## SamuelITRW

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *juniordnz*
> 
> Maybe try to at least get your core clock stable. A lower but stable clock is better than one that fluctuates throughout game play.
> 
> I have a G1 @ 1607core/7400mem/1.237V/280W scoring 13600 on firestrike (memory clock holding me back).


It is stable where it is now, 1507/8000. It is rock solid at this level and getting the same gpu score I Firestrike as your 1607. I know your memory clock is holding you back but for a 100mhz difference in core to be equal to mine...I don't know.

The Strix 970 is limited out of the gate, it only has a single 8 pin power. The others can up the ante a little with a 6+8 or a dual 8 pin setup but its limited. I've seen others pushing them out of spec to get higher, I just can't do that. Need to keep it for a while...lol

The temps never went past 60C in my testing, I saw that the temp hitting 65 was no good early in my testing. Changed my case airflow around and changed the fan curve a little to keep it under 60C.


----------



## juniordnz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SamuelITRW*
> 
> It is stable where it is now, 1507/8000. It is rock solid at this level and getting the same gpu score I Firestrike as your 1607. I know your memory clock is holding you back but for a 100mhz difference in core to be equal to mine...I don't know.
> 
> The Strix 970 is limited out of the gate, it only has a single 8 pin power. The others can up the ante a little with a 6+8 or a dual 8 pin setup but its limited. I've seen others pushing them out of spec to get higher, I just can't do that. Need to keep it for a while...lol
> 
> The temps never went past 60C in my testing, I saw that the temp hitting 65 was no good early in my testing. Changed my case airflow around and changed the fan curve a little to keep it under 60C.


100mhz core VS 600mhz mem. Mem wins.

Core is king, but not that much.

That's my main disappointment with the G1. A great card ruined by bad memory chips.


----------



## AngryGoldfish

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Wirerat*
> 
> 49fps is 15fps lower than my stock score.
> 
> Will you run the valley benchmark with hwinfo64 open then post screenies of all hwinfo64 after its done?
> 
> We can find the issue there possibly.






I've gone back to stock speeds to try and find out what is causing the issue. CPU-Z is reading 933Mhz for my RAM (1866).


----------



## VulgarDisplay88

It will show 933 for 1866. DDR stands for double data rate. It is showing you the single rate speed.


----------



## AngryGoldfish

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *VulgarDisplay88*
> 
> It will show 933 for 1866. DDR stands for double data rate. It is showing you the single rate speed.


I know that now, yeah. At first when I saw it I thought my memory might be causing the issue (it's a dual channel set of two 2x4GB RAM sticks and are not matched), but then I doubled 933 and it made 1866, so I assumed there was a doubling situation going on somewhere.


----------



## Wirerat

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *AngryGoldfish*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I've gone back to stock speeds to try and find out what is causing the issue. CPU-Z is reading 933Mhz for my RAM (1866).


your throttling at 99% tdp.

My tdp goes up to 117 to 122% when i run valley.


----------



## AngryGoldfish

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Wirerat*
> 
> your throttling at 99% tdp.
> 
> My tdp goes up to 117 to 122% when i run valley.


How can I be throttling at stock clocks with the power limit maxed out in AB?


----------



## juniordnz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *AngryGoldfish*
> 
> How can I be throttling at stock clocks with the power limit maxed out in AB?


You can throttle in whatever setting you might have, stock or non stock.


----------



## Rahldrac

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *AngryGoldfish*
> 
> How can I be throttling at stock clocks with the power limit maxed out in AB?


If I am not mistaken (which i might be) the power limit also take temperature into account? Meaning that If you have a case with poor airflow (such as a case with silence material), and then an Overclocked processor that dumps heat into the case, it might hit the power limit on stock?


----------



## AngryGoldfish

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *juniordnz*
> 
> You can throttle in whatever setting you might have, stock or non stock.


So unless I modify the BIOS, I'm stuck with a card that overclocks well, but is completely useless because the TDP is too low and my card is throttling?

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Rahldrac*
> 
> If I am not mistaken (which i might be) the power limit also take temperature into account? Meaning that If you have a case with poor airflow (such as a case with silence material), and then an Overclocked processor that dumps heat into the case, it might hit the power limit on stock?


My temperatures never go above 65°C and my temperature limit is maxed out and is not linked to the TDP.


----------



## juniordnz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *AngryGoldfish*
> 
> So unless I modify the BIOS, I'm stuck with a card that overclocks well, but is completely useless because the TDP is too low and my card is throttling?


Pretty much, yes.


----------



## $ilent

Just done a quick 3dmark firestrike run with my SLI 970s at 1603mhz core:

http://www.3dmark.com/fs/3909983



Any good?


----------



## juniordnz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *$ilent*
> 
> Just done a quick 3dmark firestrike run with my SLI 970s at 1603mhz core:
> 
> Any good?


I believe it is scaling very well. Would you mind running the ultra benchmark and posting it here? Just wanna compare them.


----------



## Wirerat

My card ran terrible before bios mod unless it was at stock clocks. It did run at 1404 out of the box though.

As soon as i overclocked it was going the wrong direction when running valley. It wouldn't go above 99% tdp no matter what i set in ab.

A bios mod changing nothing but the tdp to 130% took care of it though. It can run Valley now and stay above 1516mhz 120% ish tdp now.


----------



## AngryGoldfish

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *juniordnz*
> 
> Pretty much, yes.


Well this ****ing sucks. How on earth can that be right? Surely even the stock clocks should be stable? Isn't that a guarantee?

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Wirerat*
> 
> My card ran terrible before bios mod unless it was at stock clocks. It did run at 1404 out of the box though.
> 
> As soon as i overclocked it was going the wrong direction when running valley. It wouldn't go above 99% tdp no matter what i set in ab.
> 
> A bios mod changing nothing but the tdp to 130% took care of it though. It can run Valley now and stay above 1516mhz 120% ish tdp now.


But why does raising the Power Limit in Afterburner to 112% not do anything?

Also, is anyone else having a particularly bad day with overclock.net? It's often a pain in the ass and often doesn't load, but this is ridiculous. I can't get it to load for five bloody minutes before it fails to load the server again.


----------



## Wirerat

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *AngryGoldfish*
> 
> Well this ****ing sucks. How on earth can that be right? Surely even the stock clocks should be stable? Isn't that a guarantee?
> But why does raising the Power Limit in Afterburner to 112% not do anything?
> 
> Also, is anyone else having a particularly bad day with overclock.net? It's often a pain in the ass and often doesn't load, but this is ridiculous. I can't get it to load for five bloody minutes before it fails to load the server again.


well mine needed 130% unlocked to get above 110% in valley.


----------



## AngryGoldfish

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Wirerat*
> 
> well mine needed 130% unlocked to get above 110% in valley.


Would you mind sharing the BIOS? I haven't completely given in to the fact that I have to change the BIOS because I could try updating to a newer official Gigabyte one (if there is one available) and see if it helps.


----------



## Wirerat

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *AngryGoldfish*
> 
> Would you mind sharing the BIOS? I haven't completely given in to the fact that I have to change the BIOS because I could try updating to a newer official Gigabyte one (if there is one available) and see if it helps.


i will be happy to add some tdp to yours for you if you post it.

Mine is a evga ftw. Unless u still want to look at it.


----------



## juniordnz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *AngryGoldfish*
> 
> Well this ****ing sucks. How on earth can that be right? Surely even the stock clocks should be stable? Isn't that a guarantee?


Stock clocks are guaranteed, the boost isn't hehe the boost, or maxwell boost, happens provided the card is able to handle it. If anything happens that the clock becomes unstable the card automatically downclocks to prevent errors. That's how the boost works.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Wirerat*
> 
> well mine needed 130% unlocked to get above 110% in valley.


I don't understand. We don't WANT tdp to go higher. We need it to be at the minimal stable value possible. If you card is not reaching it's full maximum power draw, that's not bad, that means you still have some headroom. The closer you get to your 100% power draw, the closer you get to power throttle also. I'm pretty happy that my card runs assasins creed unity maxed out using 70-80% tdp. That means I'm not throttling due to power and still got some headroom just to be safe.

Also, power limit goes up as vcore goes up, and should follow it down too. TDP and voltage should be the lowest values that can handle your overclock.


----------



## Wirerat

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *juniordnz*
> 
> Stock clocks are guaranteed, the boost isn't hehe the boost, or maxwell boost, happens provided the card is able to handle it. If anything happens that the clock becomes unstable the card automatically downclocks to prevent errors. That's how the boost works.
> I don't understand. We don't WANT tdp to go higher. We need it to be at the minimal stable value possible. If you card is not reaching it's full maximum power draw, that's not bad, that means you still have some headroom. The closer you get to your 100% power draw, the closer you get to power throttle also. I'm pretty happy that my card runs assasins creed unity maxed out using 70-80% tdp. That means I'm not throttling due to power and still got some headroom just to be safe.
> 
> Also, power limit goes up as vcore goes up, and should follow it down too. TDP and voltage should be the lowest values that can handle your overclock.


you are correct for games. in synthetics its different. My tdp stays low in games too. Only valley or kombuster push it above 100%..


----------



## juniordnz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Wirerat*
> 
> you are correct for games. in synthetics its different. My tdp stays low in games too.


Care to explain? I really can't imagine how a synthetic test would benefit from more unused power.

AFAIK, if you can run your max clock with 250W, why give it 280W? Thats just more heat and stress on VRM. Same goes for voltages. The lower the better. (provided you are stable)


----------



## AngryGoldfish

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Wirerat*
> 
> i will be happy to add some tdp to yours for you if you post it.
> 
> Mine is a evga ftw. Unless u still want to look at it.


Oh, sorry, I thought you had a Gigabyte G1.

So, I've never modified or adopted a newer/different BIOS. Would you mind giving me a few pointers? I've been reading about it over the last hour, but to be quite honest, I'm so pissed off this is happening that I'm getting lost. Plus, overclock.net is doing my head in and is not working so I can't read the info I need to read.

If I save my current BIOS, can it be reflashed onto the card if a new BIOS fails? I assume not. Otherwise there would be no risk.









If you go to the G1 970 page on Gigabyte's website, the BIOS section shows three different BIOS'. Which version should I choose? Mine ends with a 4C, while all the ones on Gigabyte's website end with a xB, where X is a random number. Here is a screenshot.


----------



## Wirerat

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *juniordnz*
> 
> Care to explain? I really can't imagine how a synthetic test would benefit from more unused power.
> 
> AFAIK, if you can run your max clock with 250W, why give it 280W? Thats just more heat and stress on VRM. Same goes for voltages. The lower the better. (provided you are stable)


My FTW was running at 1404mhz- 1440mhz in valley and throttling at 101%. it would not go higher. The more freq and voltage I added in AB made it worse. it throttle down to 1350mhz. Evga setup the card and bios very different for your G1.

Soon as I raised the TDP limit the card runs valley at 1504mhz and boosts to 1550 in games. Your card never throttled like mine obviously.


----------



## AngryGoldfish

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *juniordnz*
> 
> Stock clocks are guaranteed, the boost isn't hehe the boost, or maxwell boost, happens provided the card is able to handle it. If anything happens that the clock becomes unstable the card automatically downclocks to prevent errors. That's how the boost works.
> I don't understand. We don't WANT tdp to go higher. We need it to be at the minimal stable value possible. If you card is not reaching it's full maximum power draw, that's not bad, that means you still have some headroom. The closer you get to your 100% power draw, the closer you get to power throttle also. I'm pretty happy that my card runs assasins creed unity maxed out using 70-80% tdp. That means I'm not throttling due to power and still got some headroom just to be safe.
> 
> Also, power limit goes up as vcore goes up, and should follow it down too. TDP and voltage should be the lowest values that can handle your overclock.


I getcha. I forgot about boost.

Why is GPU-Z not registering more drops? I've only seen it drop a few times? Afterburner is not registering many drops either.


----------



## Team Grinder

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *juniordnz*
> 
> 100mhz core VS 600mhz mem. Mem wins.
> 
> Core is king, but not that much.
> 
> That's my main disappointment with the G1. A great card ruined by bad memory chips.


Up to 1500MHz core is king, after that it make no difference. Memory up to 8000MHz is gold, after that it's not worth the added heat. It would seem 1500/7800-8000 is the sweet spot for these G1 cards.


----------



## Alexyy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Team Grinder*
> 
> Up to 1500MHz core is king, after that it make no difference. Memory up to 8000MHz is gold, after that it's not worth the added heat. It would seem 1500/7800-8000 is the sweet spot for these G1 cards.


On water with a unlocked bios what could i expect to achieve?


----------



## Team Grinder

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Alexyy*
> 
> On water with a unlocked bios what could i expect to achieve?


Absolute maximum will be 1630 and that is pushing it. I can guarantee you wont be stable at that either. If you get 1575 core and 8000 memory, call it a day and be happy. Depends on the memory. I say to people, if you can can 1500+/7400+ then be happy. I have undervolted mine to run 1500/8000 @1.150v even though it can run 1600/8300 @ 1.218v
The difference between the 2 is almost nothing but the heat from having the memory at 8300 is insane. Temps dropped from 80's into the 60's.


----------



## $ilent

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *juniordnz*
> 
> I believe it is scaling very well. Would you mind running the ultra benchmark and posting it here? Just wanna compare them.


Can't do ultra I've only got the demo sorry


----------



## pstack

After much reading and testing, I need a sanity check, if you fellows don't mind:

I'd been reading a lot about the excellent efficiency of a second card in SLI with the 970 and had great experience with dual SLI on the 670s, before. For example, TechPowerUp wrote that in SLI, the 970 upscales in excess of 70 percent - potentially hitting nearly 100% in some setups. I'm getting nothing like that, however. I'm lucky to hit 70% and only once have I reached something like 75%.

In short, having just built a new rig based around 970 SLI, I'm concerned with whether I'm getting the performance I should be expecting (while everything is still fresh and can be returned with minimal hassle).

I no longer have the numbers at hand, but the rig I'm replacing was a 3770K with very light OC, 16GB 1600mhz RAM, dual 4GB SC 670s, in an Asus P8Z77-WS was easily seeing 80%-85% with the second card.

Now, I'm looking at a 4790k with only the default "turbo" OC so it can boost to 4.4ghz, 16GB of 2133mhz, an Asus VII Hero (latest BIOS), and SLI'd EVGA 970 FTW+.

I am not looking to OC any components at the moment; I'm just trying to verify that everything is hitting the performance I should expect out of box, first. I have found similar results in GPU benchmarks whether I set my RAM to 2133mhz or underclock it to 1600mhz (but at 1600, it automatically sets to 11 CAS instead of 9) -- I bought 2133mhz, assuming if I needed to underclock, I could lower CAS - is that not the case?).

Anyway, here are the results I'm seeing in 3DMark and Unigine Heaven (similar in Valley, too):

_3DMark - Fire Strike Extreme_
4790k + 970 5314
4790k + 970 SLI 8946 (graphics: 10,365, physics: 12,338 combined: 3,669) == 168%

_Unigine Heaven - Ultra, Extreme, 2560x1400, no AA_
4790k + 970 score: 1279 fps: 50 min: 23.9 max: 112.3
4790k + 970 SLI score: 2254 fps: 89 min: 31.8 max: 149.7 == 176% (This was rare - my last test was closer to 65-70%).

Do I have unreasonable expectations? I've seen people with 3770ks getting better scores (10k+ in 3DMark) out of 970 SLI (not even FTW+ necessarily). Even if they're OCing a bit, seems I should be hitting about what they are? Especially on a card that is already somewhat OC'd out of box?

Also, somewhat unrelated, but I've seen conflicting statements from the crowd about memory. I know that lower speeds with fast CAS are great and higher speed supposedly doesn't generally produce much real world results (especially at a higher CAS) -- so should I replace my 2133mhz (G.SKILL Ripjaws Z Series 16GB 2133 F3-17000CL9Q-16GBZH) for a straight 1600mhz 9 CAS set? Especially since the 2133mhz runs at 1.65v? (or, according to the bios monitor, more like 1.67v)? I usually run my systems for 2-3 years and then hand them off to someone else, so I always try to temper pushing performance with expecting enough life out of the system that someone else can enjoy it for another 2-3 years after me... and running at 1.65/1.67v kind of concerns me.

Thanks and regards!


----------



## RaleighStClair

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Team Grinder*
> 
> Up to 1500MHz core is king, after that it make no difference. Memory up to 8000MHz is gold, after that it's not worth the added heat. It would seem 1500/7800-8000 is the sweet spot for these G1 cards.


This is pretty much my findings as well. These cards just don't scale well past 1500/8000. In benchmarks they do obviously but in game FPS is pretty much the same.


----------



## Attomsk

Who here is running @ 1440p with 970's in SLI? Wondering what type of frames you are getting on the newest titles on ultra settings. Having any problems with SLI? Is the 3.5GB memory problem giving you any trouble specifically?

I want to move to 1440p but I doubt 1 970 would satisfy me at that resolution.


----------



## Triniboi82

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Attomsk*
> 
> Who here is running @ 1440p with 970's in SLI? Wondering what type of frames you are getting on the newest titles on ultra settings. Having any problems with SLI? Is the 3.5GB memory problem giving you any trouble specifically?
> 
> I want to move to 1440p but I doubt 1 970 would satisfy me at that resolution.


Don't have alot of games installed atm but I maintain above 60fps in all of the following titles with everything maxed:
BF4
Far Cry4
UltraSFIV (not an intensive game but it's in my library anyway)
SOM (This game I've noticed the 3.5 gb problem comes into play, during intense scenes with a large # of orcs on screen I get a bit of stuttering as well as just running around certain areas. I could tone down a couple settings however and maintain smooth gameplay)

My main game is BF4 & it runs beautifully maxed. I'd definitely suggest sli for a 1440p monitor but you could run on one card if you don't mind turning down some settings.


----------



## bluedevil

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Triniboi82*
> 
> Don't have alot of games installed atm but I maintain above 60fps in all of the following titles with everything maxed:
> BF4
> Far Cry4
> UltraSFIV (not an intensive game but it's in my library anyway)
> SOM (This game I've noticed the 3.5 gb problem comes into play, during intense scenes with a large # of orcs on screen I get a bit of stuttering as well as just running around certain areas. I could tone down a couple settings however and maintain smooth gameplay)
> 
> My main game is BF4 & it runs beautifully maxed. I'd definitely suggest sli for a 1440p monitor but you could run on one card if you don't mind turning down some settings.


Funny you said that....I game at 1440P @ 96hz on high.


----------



## GrimDoctor

Anyone here use Inventor or just AutoCAD with their 970 on a regular basis?


----------



## TheADLA

Hey guys. Are those normal scores for Heaven and Firestrike(coz you guys are more pro than me with this)? Card is running at 1501 Boost (+147) and 8000 Memory(+500)
(I saw on an earlier page that someone overclocked +100 core and mem less than me and scored 69)


----------



## Wirerat

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TheADLA*
> 
> Hey guys. Are those normal scores for Heaven and Firestrike(coz you guys are more pro than me with this)? Card is running at 1501 Boost (+147) and 8000 Memory(+500)
> (I saw on an earlier page that someone overclocked +100 core and mem less than me and scored 69)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


will you run Valley and post?


----------



## Spectre-

annnnddd back in the green team

http://www.techpowerup.com/gpuz/details.php?id=m6xra

Galaxy GTX 970 EXOC B.E

stock for the moment


----------



## TheADLA

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Wirerat*
> 
> [/spoiler] will you run Valley and post?


Here it is


----------



## Wirerat

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TheADLA*
> 
> Here it is


those results look good depending on your clocks. My 970 at 1504mhz is at 71fps in valley.


----------



## TheADLA

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Wirerat*
> 
> those results look good depending on your clocks. My 970 at 1504mhz is at 71fps in valley.


Ouch. Mine is at 1501 Boost Clock and 8000 Memory. Is yours 1504 Boost or core clock?

Edit: My Boost according to GPU-Z is 1426 but she goes to 1501 when benchmarking


----------



## Wirerat

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TheADLA*
> 
> Ouch. Mine is at 1501 Boost Clock and 8000 Memory. Is yours 1504 Boost or core clock?
> 
> Edit: My Boost according to GPU-Z is 1426 but she goes to 1501 when benchmarking


i can run Valley with the core at minimum 1504 mhz with boost at 1550. Thats the run that got me 71fps memory is at 7850


----------



## yurizinho182

Hi guys, i'm newer here!

I'm install one bios in my gtx 970 g1 gaming...
it's unlock voltage and power bios
but my stock voltage is 1.21v (normal bios) and the unlock bios is 1.27v and no have drop voltage and boost after 67º in gpu!

it's safe for use 24/7 or maybe i have problems in future?


----------



## sonarctica

Is there any way to make 970 use more than 3.5GB video memory? Can it be fixed with a driver? Or is 970 doomed to lag like a slime when it exeeds 3.5GB? Cause shadow of mordor in 4k and maxed out did 3596MB at most with 26 fps (56 fps below 3.5GB)


----------



## End3R

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *sonarctica*
> 
> Is there any way to make 970 use more than 3.5GB video memory? Can it be fixed with a driver? Or is 970 doomed to lag like a slime when it exeeds 3.5GB? Cause shadow of mordor in 4k and maxed out did 3596MB at most with 26 fps (56 fps below 3.5GB)


No idea about your actual question but just thought I'd suggest using the high textures instead of ultra (all other settings can be ultra though). They are the same textures just compressed files so they use less memory and look 99.9% the same. Even my 270x can handle that at 60fps. (although im playing @1080p not 4k - and my AA is at medium - which is 4x)


----------



## TheADLA

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Wirerat*
> 
> i can run Valley with the core at minimum 1504 mhz with boost at 1550. Thats the run that got me 71fps memory is at 7850


Nice. I can't reach yours. I tried. Valley resetted her to stock clocks, meaning no go. I found my highest settings so far. 1479 Boost, 1528 Max. However its strange that my voltage on 1528 is lower than it was on 1501, 1.20 compared to 1.25


----------



## SamuelITRW

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *sonarctica*
> 
> Is there any way to make 970 use more than 3.5GB video memory? Can it be fixed with a driver? Or is 970 doomed to lag like a slime when it exeeds 3.5GB? Cause shadow of mordor in 4k and maxed out did 3596MB at most with 26 fps (56 fps below 3.5GB)


At this time it looks like no.

You were getting [email protected] max settings in SOM?

NVIDIA gimped the last bit of VRAM on us but drop AA to get below the magic 3585MB usage and you'll be fine.
I'm surprised it ran that well at 4K.


----------



## OdinValk

Too all those having coil whine issues.... Suck it up for a month or so... ALL 970s have it to some extent.... And it will subside as the card is used and "breaks in" as it were.... Having said that... The evga sc that I had, had noticeable whine (my pc is semi loud anyway with the fans etc) and I sold it due to poor OC... Bought the MSI gaming 4g and it has NO whine at all... Least none I can hear even with fans turned way down.... Plus I use a headset for sound anyway.....

But having spoken to both evga and msi people and gotten the same answer on coil whine... That it WILL subside with a little time and use

Now, can anyone tell me why NONE of my monitoring software is reporting gpu load or usage? Afterburner, gpu-z, HWiNFO ... None of them are reporting anything either while gaming or folding or benchmark etc


----------



## TheADLA

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *OdinValk*
> 
> Too all those having coil whine issues.... Suck it up for a month or so... ALL 970s have it to some extent.... And it will subside as the card is used and "breaks in" as it were.... Having said that... The evga sc that I had, had noticeable whine (my pc is semi loud anyway with the fans etc) and I sold it due to poor OC... Bought the MSI gaming 4g and it has NO whine at all... Least none I can hear even with fans turned way down.... Plus I use a headset for sound anyway.....
> 
> But having spoken to both evga and msi people and gotten the same answer on coil whine... That it WILL subside with a little time and use
> 
> Now, can anyone tell me why NONE of my monitoring software is reporting gpu load or usage? Afterburner, gpu-z, HWiNFO ... None of them are reporting anything either while gaming or folding or benchmark etc


Same here. MSI GTX 970 Golden Edition, No Coil Whine from the start


----------



## s74r1

regarding coil whine, PSU has a pretty big factor in that. i've noticed some large differences between audible coil whine and barely audible coil whine with different ones. make sure you're using one with low ripple if it's bothering you.


----------



## Wirerat

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TheADLA*
> 
> Nice. I can't reach yours. I tried. Valley resetted her to stock clocks, meaning no go. I found my highest settings so far. 1479 Boost, 1528 Max. However its strange that my voltage on 1528 is lower than it was on 1501, 1.20 compared to 1.25


Just like with kepler there really is no brutt force overclocking. Its a balance. Too much voltage can make hit your tdp limit faster. Which will throttle you.


----------



## TheADLA

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Wirerat*
> 
> Just like with kepler there really is no brutt force overclocking. Its a balance. Too much voltage can make hit your tdp limit faster. Which will throttle you.


I know but why was the voltage on a lower clock (1501, 1.25V) higher than on 1528 (1.2026V). Thats what I don't understand lol


----------



## Wirerat

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TheADLA*
> 
> I know but why was the voltage on a lower clock (1501, 1.25V) higher than on 1528 (1.2026V). Thats what I don't understand lol


the tdp throttle will lower voltage to reduce power . You have more overhead available at the lower speed. Its standerd boost 2.0 stuff.

Is your bios moded?


----------



## Feud

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SamuelITRW*
> 
> At this time it looks like no.
> 
> You were getting [email protected] max settings in SOM?
> 
> NVIDIA gimped the last bit of VRAM on us but drop AA to get below the magic 3585MB usage and you'll be fine.
> I'm surprised it ran that well at 4K.


Straight from Anandtech:
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Anandtech*
> The one remaining unknown element here (and something NVIDIA is still investigating) is why some users have been seeing total VRAM allocation top out at 3.5GB on a GTX 970, but go to 4GB on a GTX 980. Again from a high-level perspective all of this segmentation is abstracted, so games should not be aware of what's going on under the hood.
> 
> Overall then the role of software in memory allocation is relatively straightforward since it's layered on top of the segments. Applications have access to the full 4GB, and due to the fact that application memory space is virtualized the existence and usage of the memory segments is abstracted from the application, with the physical memory allocation handled by the OS and driver. Only after 3.5GB is requested - enough to fill the entire 3.5GB segment - does the 512MB segment get used, at which point NVIDIA attempts to place the least sensitive/important data in the slower segment.


Source

To dumb it down... It's after the game fills exactly 3584MB that it will address to the extra 512MB with the least sensitive/important data.


----------



## Spectre-

ok guys so got my 970 to boost all the way to 1540 ( sometimes goes into 1600's for a few seconds) but i cant seem to oc the memory too well

can someone share there results with me ?


----------



## SamuelITRW

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Feud*
> 
> Straight from Anandtech:
> Source
> 
> To dumb it down... It's after the game fills exactly 3584MB that it will address to the extra 512MB with the least sensitive/important data.


So it loads the least sensitive/important data in that section. Maybe thats why most people don't have the huge frame drop as described. I haven't run into it but I don't play the games that seem to have stuttering issues the most.

SOM and ACU seem to come up in the other thread quite often but I can go past that VRAM amount in FC3-4 and not.

I get NVIDIA should have been upfront about the sectioning but the res and settings it takes to reach that level is too much for my single card setup anyway.

Thanks for the reading material.


----------



## generalkayoss

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Spectre-*
> 
> ok guys so got my 970 to boost all the way to 1540 ( sometimes goes into 1600's for a few seconds) but i cant seem to oc the memory too well
> 
> can someone share there results with me ?


When you have the core set high, the memory doesn't overclock as well and vice versa. Or so I hear. Try reducing the core clock and see if you can get the memory clock higher.

I run mine at about +200mhz or 1550mhz.

Memory is at +400mhz or 7410mhz


----------



## sonarctica

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SamuelITRW*
> 
> At this time it looks like no.
> 
> You were getting [email protected] max settings in SOM?
> 
> NVIDIA gimped the last bit of VRAM on us but drop AA to get below the magic 3585MB usage and you'll be fine.
> I'm surprised it ran that well at 4K.


Yeah, but the 56 fps was without tex at high.

and i too get coil whine when it uses alot of performance. If i overclock it then the whine gets a certain pinch to really be noticeable.


----------



## TheADLA

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Wirerat*
> 
> the tdp throttle will lower voltage to reduce power . You have more overhead available at the lower speed. Its standerd boost 2.0 stuff.
> 
> Is your bios moded?


Nope. Stock Bios. But I found out must have been a GPUZ problem. Afterwards he also showed 1.25 @ 1528
I guess I will leave it for now at 1501 max since games are running nice.


----------



## Spectre-

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *generalkayoss*
> 
> When you have the core set high, the memory doesn't overclock as well and vice versa. Or so I hear. Try reducing the core clock and see if you can get the memory clock higher.
> 
> I run mine at about +200mhz or 1550mhz.
> 
> Memory is at +400mhz or 7410mhz


ah ok

just did 10 runs of metro LL with clocks @ 1317mhz (+ 152) boosting to 1540mhz and memory clocked at 3650mhz (+150)


----------



## shanef

Slightly off topic...but do you guys know if the 980 cards 'suffer' the same TDP/throttling 'issues' as the 970?


----------



## TheADLA

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *shanef*
> 
> Slightly off topic...but do you guys know if the 980 cards 'suffer' the same TDP/throttling 'issues' as the 970?


I suppose every Nvidia card suffers that when the TDP is reached or when they close to it. Part of the GPU Boost as I have been told.


----------



## 970Rules

#1
The real reason for this mess is cost control by engineer department..........
'if they decided the 970 would keep all L2's, then dies with a defect L2 can't be sold => lower yields => higher cost for the usable GPUs."

#2
I take nvidia word for it the marketing department had no idea the engineer department did some magic in background.......... Man what a PR mess.

If they had know, am sure it be like lets slap a 3.5 GB sticker on it and have another sticker that says 512MB TurboCache or some crap.
"Yes, the 0.5GB of memory in the second pool on the GTX 970 cards is slower than the 3.5GB of memory but it is at least 4x as fast as the memory speed available through PCI Express and system memory."

#3
When i have used dsr to get above 3.5gb my self I have never noticed a issue, now I know why - it's not a big deal for gaming.

"A GTX 970 without this memory pool division would run 4-6% faster than the GTX 970s selling today in high memory utilization scenarios. "
In other words it's hard to notice......
I sure think of it as 4GB card.

#4
I can't wait to see some additional tests now to check for frame time variance, etc.
I know for fact pcper and few others are testing this now for frame variance under and above 3.5gb vram part, Long as it's smooth variance we are good. If any issue is detected, we WILL know.


----------



## Spectre-

bump


----------



## TheADLA

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *970Rules*
> 
> 
> 
> #1
> The real reason for this mess is cost control by engineer department..........
> 'if they decided the 970 would keep all L2's, then dies with a defect L2 can't be sold => lower yields => higher cost for the usable GPUs."
> 
> #2
> I take nvidia word for it the marketing department had no idea the engineer department did some magic in background.......... Man what a PR mess.
> If they had know, am sure it be like lets slap a 3.5 GB sticker on it and have another sticker that says 512MB TurboCache or some crap.
> "Yes, the 0.5GB of memory in the second pool on the GTX 970 cards is slower than the 3.5GB of memory but it is at least 4x as fast as the memory speed available through PCI Express and system memory."
> 
> #3
> When i have used dsr to get abovie 3.5 my self i have never noticed a issue, now i know why it's not big deal in gaming:
> 
> "A GTX 970 without this memory pool division would run 4-6% faster than the GTX 970s selling today in high memory utilization scenarios. "
> In other words it's hard to notice......
> I sure think of it as 4GB card.
> 
> #4
> I can't wait to see some additional tests now to check for frame time variance, etc.
> I know for fact pcper and few others are testing this now for frame variance under and above 3.5gb vram part, Long as it's smooth variance we are good. If any issue is detected, we know, i think panic can die now.


Geez.. Morgan Freeman......


----------



## pstack

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *970Rules*
> 
> I take nvidia word for it the marketing department had no idea the engineer department did some magic in background.......... Man what a PR mess.
> 
> If they had know, am sure it be like lets slap a 3.5 GB sticker on it and have another sticker that says 512MB TurboCache or some crap.
> "Yes, the 0.5GB of memory in the second pool on the GTX 970 cards is slower than the 3.5GB of memory but it is at least 4x as fast as the memory speed available through PCI Express and system memory."


I don't think this was a problem with 670s, though, right? And while they did this segmented memory thing in 660/660ti (if I recall correctly?), I have different expectations of what is being sacrificed or what corners are being cut in a *60 versus *70 or *80 card.

What I'm still confused by is whether or not when that final half gig is addressed, does it _actually_ slow down everything or not? I've read detailed analysis saying it does (so it's not just an issue of when you are accessing data in the last half gig, that specific access is slowed -- but that once that memory is used _all_ access to all memory is slowed, until we drop below 3.5gb again). Then again, I've read detailed analysis saying it doesn't...

At any rate, I think the lesson they need to take away here is that you need to be frank with the kind of customers who are going to drop $400, $800, or $1,000 and up on these enthusiast products, because they're going to find any discrepancies and when they do, they're going to be _pissed_, even if just on principal. As you mention, they could simply have said it was 3.5gb (though I would be a little dismayed by that, given my 670s were 4gb, three years ago) -- and then even touted their utilization of an "extra half gig for faster cache" as a real piece of ingenuity.

Some times you get so caught up in out-racing the other guy that you don't see the sign post that you're about to run into.


----------



## awdrifter

It kinda piss me off that the GTX 970 can't address all 4GB of ram properly. I specifically got this card over a used GTX 780 TI because it has 1GB more ram.


----------



## GrimDoctor

With each driver I'm having more issues with rendering apps. In games out now it's bearable bit for work it's not on. Our systems suck here but I'm going to go in and demand a refund tomorrow.

I put my 760 in and all is well so I can only assume it's an allocation thing for apps also.


----------



## Obyboby

Would you sell a 970 SLI, buy a single 980, then maybe place a second 980 in three-six months? I'm playing at 1080p now, but I really hate this thing that came out about the 970 and am tempted to get rid of them before the price drops too much (talking about secondhand).
Would a single 980 be enough for games like AC:Unity, the upcoming gta 5, and similar to be played at 1080p maxed out until I can afford a 2nd 980 and maybe a 1440p monitor?


----------



## GrimDoctor

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Obyboby*
> 
> Would you sell a 970 SLI, buy a single 980, then maybe place a second 980 in three-six months? I'm playing at 1080p now, but I really hate this thing that came out about the 970 and am tempted to get rid of them before the price drops too much (talking about secondhand).
> Would a single 980 be enough for games like AC:Unity, the upcoming gta 5, and similar to be played at 1080p maxed out until I can afford a 2nd 980 and maybe a 1440p monitor?


I'm going to test my programs on a friends PC running a dual 980s with one and then two to try and decide. If that doesn't work (though I think it will) then I'll wait for AMD and Big M.

The 970 is still a good card, the driver updates are just killing me at the moment.


----------



## hertz9753

To many kids in this thread...


----------



## GrimDoctor

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *hertz9753*
> 
> To many kids in this thread...


Bad performance in AutoCAD Inventor = kids?
VRAM crashes when doing work is not good bud.

Inventor can have a bug where it "holds onto RAM" but the step beyond that seems to be affected by however the 970 allocation works.

I think it's a valid discussion although most here only care about gaming.


----------



## TheADLA

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Obyboby*
> 
> Would you sell a 970 SLI, buy a single 980, then maybe place a second 980 in three-six months? I'm playing at 1080p now, but I really hate this thing that came out about the 970 and am tempted to get rid of them before the price drops too much (talking about secondhand).
> Would a single 980 be enough for games like AC:Unity, the upcoming gta 5, and similar to be played at 1080p maxed out until I can afford a 2nd 980 and maybe a 1440p monitor?


AC:Unity is badly ported game. It runs like crap even with a 980 I suppose. According GTA V, I've read its system requirements won't be much different than GTA 4.
Should be fine.


----------



## TheADLA

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *GrimDoctor*
> 
> Bad performance in AutoCAD Inventor = kids?
> VRAM crashes when doing work is not good bud.
> 
> Inventor can have a bug where it "holds onto RAM" but the step beyond that seems to be affected by however the 970 allocation works.
> 
> I think it's a valid discussion although most here only care about gaming.


I agree with you. Especially when doing professional work like CAD, Graphic Design, maybe even heavy Video Editing etc , this might be a more serious issue.


----------



## Obyboby

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TheADLA*
> 
> AC:Unity is badly ported game. It runs like crap even with a 980 I suppose. According GTA V, I've read its system requirements won't be much different than GTA 4.
> Should be fine.


Fine with a single 980 you mean? For stable 60 fps maxed out at least? I understand the game is not out yet, but I'd like to be sure before I sell my SLI.


----------



## GrimDoctor

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TheADLA*
> 
> I agree with you. Especially when doing professional work like CAD, Graphic Design, maybe even heavy Video Editing etc , this might be a more serious issue.


I know not everyone multi purposes their system but I would say there would be enough people about there they do, eg, Gaming Youtubers. With video I've had some rendering issues/inconsistencies but I don't do enough of those anymore to comment as strongly. Photoshops stalls more than it should but that can happen via bad compression also.


----------



## TheADLA

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Obyboby*
> 
> Fine with a single 980 you mean? For stable 60 fps maxed out at least? I understand the game is not out yet, but I'd like to be sure before I sell my SLI.


The 970 will max out GTA V @ 60+fps
GTA V is using the same Rage Engine as GTA 4, just optimized. So no worries about that. The 970 will be just fine.


----------



## Obyboby

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TheADLA*
> 
> The 970 will max out GTA V @ 60+fps
> GTA V is using the same Rage Engine as GTA 4, just optimized. So no worries about that. The 970 will be just fine.


Thanks







so I guess it's not worth moving from my current SLI.


----------



## TheADLA

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Obyboby*
> 
> Fine with a single 980 you mean? For stable 60 fps maxed out at least? I understand the game is not out yet, but I'd like to be sure before I sell my SLI.


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Obyboby*
> 
> Thanks
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> so I guess it's not worth moving from my current SLI.


A 970 in SLI will be good enough for at least the next 2 years to play games pretty much maxed out as long as those games
are well coded and optimized for PC


----------



## TheADLA

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *GrimDoctor*
> 
> I know not everyone multi purposes their system but I would say there would be enough people about there they do, eg, Gaming Youtubers. With video I've had some rendering issues/inconsistencies but I don't do enough of those anymore to comment as strongly. Photoshops stalls more than it should but that can happen via bad compression also.


I use mine for gaming ans music production. Although Music Production needs CPU Power, RAM and fast Hard Drives.


----------



## SAMsite

Can someone guide me how to lower default fan speed (34%) on G1, its like typhoon on idle and dentist on a roll when 100% loaded


----------



## Spectre-

i am all done

need a new gpu

http://hwbot.org/submission/2745818_spectre__3dmark11___performance_geforce_gtx_970_17047_marks

http://hwbot.org/submission/2745822_spectre__3dmark___fire_strike_geforce_gtx_970_11925_marks

http://hwbot.org/submission/2745820_spectre__3dmark___fire_strike_extreme_geforce_gtx_970_6024_marks


----------



## Jure-Kure

What will be next Nvidia cards after 9xx series?

Maybe who know?

Thanx


----------



## No0ffenc3

Hey guys!

I ran into a very weird and disturbing issue.. and I think it's because of my G1 Gaming GTX 970.
Quote:


> My problem is pretty simple. My graphics card has a rather bad high-pitched coil whine. I purchased my graphics card about 1.5 months ago but it's still the same. I have ran lot of benchmarks/games in that period of time. Actually I didn't care about the coil whine at the start, but now I bought myself some new expensive headphones (HyperX Cloud) and the coil whine is bleeding into my headphones when sound isn't playing loudly enough. Mostly it's the left earpad, but sometimes they both make static hissing noise. For example, in CS:GO when there's no footsteps or gunfire, I can hear the headphones hissing. It's really disturbing for me. I'm the kind of person who hates high pitched hissing/electricity sounds. I know it's 100% motherboard/graphics component fault because I tried it with my smartphone and laptop and there was no electrical hissing sound in my headphones.
> How can I make it better? I have tried everything I can think of.. disabling nvidia HD audio drivers, messing around in the sound settings, changing BIOS'es on MB/GPU, reading A LOT problems and reviews regarding this headset.


I sent contacted gigabyte support with my problem, a little modified version of it is here. Maybe someone can help me?


----------



## xgunnas

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *awdrifter*
> 
> It kinda piss me off that the GTX 970 can't address all 4GB of ram properly. I specifically got this card over a used GTX 780 TI because it has 1GB more ram.


the 780ti is faster, you shouldn't let the ram thing affect that decision.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Obyboby*
> 
> Would you sell a 970 SLI, buy a single 980, then maybe place a second 980 in three-six months? I'm playing at 1080p now, but I really hate this thing that came out about the 970 and am tempted to get rid of them before the price drops too much (talking about secondhand).
> Would a single 980 be enough for games like AC:Unity, the upcoming gta 5, and similar to be played at 1080p maxed out until I can afford a 2nd 980 and maybe a 1440p monitor?


I've been saying that anything a 970 can't do, a 980 probably can't either as it is a 15% difference for 60% more money.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jure-Kure*
> 
> What will be next Nvidia cards after 9xx series?
> 
> Maybe who know?
> 
> Thanx


it's the gm200, the big maxwell, i'm guessing 40-50% faster than a 980 but will cost around a grand.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *No0ffenc3*
> 
> Hey guys!
> 
> I ran into a very weird and disturbing issue.. and I think it's because of my G1 Gaming GTX 970.
> I sent contacted gigabyte support with my problem, a little modified version of it is here. Maybe someone can help me?


return/rma the card if the coil whine affects the sound drivers.


----------



## yurizinho182

Guys

Use 1.27v in 970 G1 GAMING it's safe for use 24/7?

my stock voltage is 1.21v!


----------



## AngryGoldfish

Still experiencing serious issues with my G1 970, if anyone wants to help out and offer an opinion.

http://www.overclock.net/t/1538209/potential-tdp-issues-with-gigabyte-g1-gaming-970


----------



## Hardcore1Gamer

Hey guys i have a problem related to Memory bug .
I have 2 GTX 970 SLI but sinlge card is very good on most of the games when i start using the SLI i had stutter so after this issue appeared i tried the games again and found when i lower the Res to 1440 so it would take a bout 3.4 ~3.5 of Vram the game run smooth but when i crank it up to 4K ( Which i got the second one for ) i get so much stutter i cant play most of the games and its not game related its the stupid design of the VRAM distribution and disabled L2 Cash memory
Does anyone else have the same issue ?!


----------



## mauley

I was just playing through Dying Light when a box popped up saying "low memory warning. please close programs to recover memory" I have ahd this before but thought nothing of it.

Then I noticed that DL was using 3560mb of memory but hadnt slowed down or stuttered. 10 secons later the system crashed with another box saying "memory reference error blah blah blah hex code blah blah"

Never had this happen before. Is 8GB of RAM not enought these days?. I didnt even have anything else open in the background.


----------



## AngryGoldfish

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mauley*
> 
> I was just playing through Dying Light when a box popped up saying "low memory warning. please close programs to recover memory" I have ahd this before but thought nothing of it.
> 
> Then I noticed that DL was using 3560mb of memory but hadnt slowed down or stuttered. 10 secons later the system crashed with another box saying "memory reference error blah blah blah hex code blah blah"
> 
> Never had this happen before. Is 8GB of RAM not enought these days?. I didnt even have anything else open in the background.


Dying Light recommends 16GB for system specs. That's why I upgraded. I think it's the first game to state it in the Recommended specification sheet.


----------



## mauley

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *AngryGoldfish*
> 
> Dying Light recommends 16GB for system specs. That's why I upgraded. I think it's the first game to state it in the Recommended specification sheet.


I neglected to even check that before I bought it. Guess now I shall do some more upgrading


----------



## AngryGoldfish

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mauley*
> 
> I neglected to even check that before I bought it. Guess now I shall do some more upgrading


I love seeing system specs released. I probably won't be playing Dying Light for some time as I have too many games to get through, but I'm always excited to see the system specs to see how my machine matches up.


----------



## Wirerat

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mauley*
> 
> I neglected to even check that before I bought it. Guess now I shall do some more upgrading


you can turn on the pagefile and it probably wont crash.


----------



## AngryGoldfish

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Wirerat*
> 
> you can turn on the pagefile and it probably wont crash.


Oh, dude, I've been doing some looking into why my scores are so low. It appears they're not low compared to some, but are compared to others.

If you're interested, have a read through the thread I made about the issue:

http://www.overclock.net/t/1538209/potential-tdp-issues-with-gigabyte-g1-gaming-970#post_23465270

Also, here is my most recent Fire Strike score with my 4670K at 4.2Ghz. Still waiting on a better cooler before I can try for 4.4 or 4.5. This is with the GPU at 1550 and the memory at 7700. I'm still unsure on what is going on or what I can do to boost my numbers.

http://www.3dmark.com/3dm/5686397


----------



## Wirerat

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *AngryGoldfish*
> 
> Oh, dude, I've been doing some looking into why my scores are so low. It appears they're not low compared to some, but are compared to others.
> 
> If you're interested, have a read through the thread I made about the issue:
> 
> http://www.overclock.net/t/1538209/potential-tdp-issues-with-gigabyte-g1-gaming-970#post_23465270
> 
> Also, here is my most recent Fire Strike score with my 4670K at 4.2Ghz. Still waiting on a better cooler before I can try for 4.4 or 4.5. This is with the GPU at 1550 and the memory at 7700. I'm still unsure on what is going on or what I can do to boost my numbers.
> 
> http://www.3dmark.com/3dm/5686397


well 49fps valley is gtx 670 numbers though.
Wasnt that your stock score?

Edit:
Nevermind the stock score u posted in the thread was better.

Anyways 65fps is fine for valley. Im thinking my 4790k and/or 2400mhz ram might be giving me a boost in valley to get the 71fps.


----------



## AngryGoldfish

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Wirerat*
> 
> well 49fps valley is gtx 670 numbers though.
> Wasnt that your stock score?
> 
> Edit:
> Nevermind the stock score u posted in the thread was better.
> 
> Anyways 65fps is fine for valley. Im thinking my 4790k and/or 2400mhz ram might be giving me a boost in valley to get the 71fps.


65 FPS is with my highest overclock at 1559 and 7700.


----------



## doza

Just tried dying light confirmed 3.5 memory bug here i posted 5 min ago u can see game at 1080p starts from 1.5gb than slowly climbing to 3.530mb under few minutes, than stays at 3530mb for few minutes than ? GAME OVER!

http://www.overclock.net/t/1535502/gtx-970s-can-only-use-3-5gb-of-4gb-vram-issue/860#post_23466040


----------



## Wirerat

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *AngryGoldfish*
> 
> 65 FPS is with my highest overclock at 1559 and 7700.


im going to run my ram higher at 2600 c11 and lower at 1600mhzc8 to see if it scales. I think faster ram could be difference.

I got 65fps right out of the box 1404mhz. Im certain valley doesnt care if its i5 or i7. Its very gpu bound. I just wanna see were the difference is coming from.


----------



## pstack

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *doza*
> 
> Just tried dying light confirmed 3.5 memory bug here i posted 5 min ago u can see game at 1080p starts from 1.5gb than slowly climbing to 3.530mb under few minutes, than stays at 3530mb for few minutes than ? GAME OVER!
> 
> http://www.overclock.net/t/1535502/gtx-970s-can-only-use-3-5gb-of-4gb-vram-issue/860#post_23466040


That would be interesting if that is the case, given that everyone has gotten on their soapbox and told everyone who is concerned with their GPU investment that they're idiots for being concerned about something that will "never impact anyone in the real world". This will be interesting to watch -- and I didn't even know Dying Light had such high memory demands. Wow!


----------



## doza

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *pstack*
> 
> That would be interesting if that is the case, given that everyone has gotten on their soapbox and told everyone who is concerned with their GPU investment that they're idiots for being concerned about something that will "never impact anyone in the real world". This will be interesting to watch -- and I didn't even know Dying Light had such high memory demands. Wow!


That is all only on 1080p, no need to try and test other games on 4k and stuff to see that game is capping at 3.5gb!


----------



## AngryGoldfish

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Wirerat*
> 
> im going to run my ram higher at 2600 c11 and lower at 1600mhzc8 to see if it scales. I think faster ram could be difference.
> 
> I got 65fps right out of the box 1404mhz. Im certain valley doesnt care if its i5 or i7. Its very gpu bound. I just wanna see were the difference is coming from.


Me too, man. I'd hate to have to deal with a TDP'ing card (or something else) unless I frack with the BIOS, which I've never done before and would rather not do. I aim to find out why my scores are not great compared to some while fine compared to others.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *pstack*
> 
> That would be interesting if that is the case, given that everyone has gotten on their soapbox and told everyone who is concerned with their GPU investment that they're idiots for being concerned about something that will "never impact anyone in the real world". This will be interesting to watch -- and I didn't even know Dying Light had such high memory demands. Wow!


The recommend specs are really high in general. A 4670K and 290/780 GPU are recommended, while a i5-2500K CPU is minimum, although the difference between a 4670K and a 2500K is not that much.


----------



## Team Grinder

For laughs with Windows Vista.

http://www.3dmark.com/3dm/5687890

http://www.3dmark.com/3dm11/9348801

Tested with Windows 7 as well and almost no difference in scores. Ah the good ole days.


----------



## semitope

They do need to be sued. I know diehard nvidia fans who are apparently not sane enough to see this company is shady as all heck. MONTHS they left this as is. They did not correct the reviewers who had the wrong info, change their specifications info or anything. The details of the hardware would have been a factor in purchase easily for tons of people. If they tell you its a 3.5GB card with 0.5GB of crappy slow VRAM... fewer would buy it. If they said the bandwidth was lower, fewer would buy it. This is terrible of them. Those who went from 290 cards or 780 cards probably would be fewer










I would bet some other crap is not as it should be, but maybe not as noticeable. For all we know this card is throwing away pixels to fake better performance. Just cannot trust them.


----------



## Xoriam

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *semitope*
> 
> They do need to be sued. I know diehard nvidia fans who are apparently not sane enough to see this company is shady as all heck. MONTHS they left this as is. They did not correct the reviewers who had the wrong info, change their specifications info or anything. The details of the hardware would have been a factor in purchase easily for tons of people. If they tell you its a 3.5GB card with 0.5GB of crappy slow VRAM... fewer would buy it. If they said the bandwidth was lower, fewer would buy it. This is terrible of them. Those who went from 290 cards or 780 cards probably would be fewer
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I would bet some other crap is not as it should be, but maybe not as noticeable. For all we know this card is throwing away pixels to fake better performance. Just cannot trust them.


they didn't correct them because 4gb is fully accessible, and the "effective" memory bus is 256bit. when you add the bus of the 3,5gb segment with the 0.5gb segment.
it sure is a shady trick, but they can word things to prove their product is as advertised.


----------



## bluedevil

Just did a 3dMark run.....

http://www.3dmark.com/3dm/5690049

Now gonna do a Valley run....


----------



## juniordnz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *bluedevil*
> 
> Just did a 3dMark run.....
> 
> http://www.3dmark.com/3dm/5690049
> 
> Now gonna do a Valley run....


How's your card currently set? (core, mem, voltage, power limit)

================================

Just found out assassins creed is unaffected by the slower memory segment. Probably because the game is already optimized via drivers. I believe it's going to be like this with this card: if the game is optimized on the driver, it will run up to 4gb with no problems (except those 4-6% nvidia claimed to be the difference from a full 4gb/256bit memory like 980). If the game is not, you'll get all the problems people have been talking about (much slower framerate, stutter).

AC:U 1080P + TXAA = 3900mb, no issues.
AC:U 2160P AA off = 4000mb, no issues.

For those who upgraded from 780ti: I can feel your pain. It wouldn't be worth to upgrade for 512mb more VRAM or a few FPS. But for those like me that had ****ty cards before, I still get a better card then 780ti for almost half the price (local prices). Also, the 290x which would be the red alternative costs twice the 970 price here. So there's no better card in this price range for me.

Still wondering if it's worth it to get a second one and bet nvidia will at least do its job in keeping drivers up to date with new games.


----------



## juniordnz

double post, sry


----------



## UZ7

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *juniordnz*
> 
> How's your card currently set? (core, mem, voltage, power limit)
> 
> ================================
> 
> Just found out assassins creed is unaffected by the slower memory segment. Probably because the game is already optimized via drivers. I believe it's going to be like this with this card: if the game is optimized on the driver, it will run up to 4gb with no problems (except those 4-6% nvidia claimed to be the difference from a full 4gb/256bit memory like 980). If the game is not, you'll get all the problems people have been talking about (much slower framerate, stutter).
> 
> AC:U 1080P + TXAA = 3900mb, no issues.
> AC:U 2160P AA off = 4000mb, no issues.
> 
> For those who upgraded from 780ti: I can feel your pain. It wouldn't be worth to upgrade for 512mb more VRAM or a few FPS. But for those like me that had ****ty cards before, I still get a better card then 780ti for almost half the price (local prices). Also, the 290x which would be the red alternative costs twice the 970 price here. So there's no better card in this price range for me.
> 
> Still wondering if it's worth it to get a second one and bet nvidia will at least do its job in keeping drivers up to date with new games.


Hows your frame time? below 3.5GB I get anywhere from 10-20MS


----------



## juniordnz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *UZ7*
> 
> Hows your frame time? below 3.5GB I get anywhere from 10-20MS


Sorry, didn't look into that. Care to explain how to do it? I just went from setting to setting comparing the VRAM used and the game play experience. I didn't notice any stutter. But again, maybe the lower fps hid it.


----------



## Wirerat

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *AngryGoldfish*
> 
> Me too, man. I'd hate to have to deal with a TDP'ing card (or something else) unless I frack with the BIOS, which I've never done before and would rather not do. I aim to find out why my scores are not great compared to some while fine compared to others.
> .


I lowered cpu clocks and results stayed the same. I turned off Hyperthreading and results stayed the same. I raised and lowered ram 2600 down to 1866 and it was all negligible in valley. I can even score 70fps with my GPU at 1450mhz.

I did finally get 8000mhz stable on my Vram which wasnt stable before. This is 1506mhz and 8000mhz vram:


Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!







The gpuz screenie shows 1631 but it was holding at 1506 in the valley test.


----------



## bluedevil

Would it be harmful to flash a G1 BIOS to my Windforce 3X?


----------



## UZ7

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *juniordnz*
> 
> Sorry, didn't look into that. Care to explain how to do it? I just went from setting to setting comparing the VRAM used and the game play experience. I didn't notice any stutter. But again, maybe the lower fps hid it.


If you look in Afterburner -> Settings -> Monitoring -> Frametime you can have that on your OSD.

What users/reviewers are looking into now, not so much if it uses more ram because in most cases if forced it will use it but usually prefers not to. Some tests show the transition from 3.5+ (3584<) would have a slight stutter which most people would consider normal as its loading more data onto the buffer but may see a slight increase in frametime. Not to be confused with frames per second. There is a performance degrade (obviously) when increasing res and AA but the concern is (also one of my concerns) is when a game runs fine at 3.5 but tries to use 3.6+ will it have a difference. Now the game I'm currently playing is Unity, The Crew, and Far Cry 4... already uninstalled SoM way back and I see Unity never breaking 3500 and the instances that it has (for me) showed an increase in frame time a well as a few crashes/black screens... Now I know the dreaded Ubisoft games arent really to be taken seriously since they've had poor launch as well as unoptimized coding but hey these are the games I am playing right now and if it will have an effect on future titles that aren't fully optimized from the start. (again based off my experiences, other user results may vary).


----------



## phenom01

Well my 970's still treat me very well @ 1080p 144hz. Even DSR to 2715x1527 in most games still at 60+ min FPS.

http://www.3dmark.com/fs/3609301


----------



## TheADLA

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Wirerat*
> 
> I lowered cpu clocks and results stayed the same. I turned off Hyperthreading and results stayed the same. I raised and lowered ram 2600 down to 1866 and it was all negligible in valley. I can even score 70fps with my GPU at 1450mhz.
> 
> I did finally get 8000mhz stable on my Vram which wasnt stable before. This is 1506mhz and 8000mhz vram:
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The gpuz screenie shows 1631 but it was holding at 1506 in the valley test.


Mine held at 1528 and memory 2000.7 (like yours), but I still only manages 65 FPS


----------



## GrimDoctor

Just got my refund for my 970...not being able to run AutoCAD without crashing was the final straw. Now to find a replacement


----------



## dejahboi

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *GrimDoctor*
> 
> Just got my refund for my 970...not being able to run AutoCAD without crashing was the final straw. Now to find a replacement


You might want to look into workstation graphics cards if you're going to work on CAD. As Typical GFX cards ( nVidia 6xx,7xx,9xx and AMD 29x etc) aren't really suitiable.


----------



## GrimDoctor

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dejahboi*
> 
> You might want to look into workstation graphics cards if you're going to work on CAD. As Typical GFX cards ( nVidia 6xx,7xx,9xx and AMD 29x etc) aren't really suitiable.


Yeah I was probably trying to have my cake and eat it too a little lol, though it has worked before, the nature of the VRAM allocation appears to be what broke the camels back here. I may look at one of those or simply go 980 and have a chip that isn't cut down the way the 970 was. Live and learn I guess, I just didn't expect it to have such an impact.

Thankfully I don't have any work that _has to_ be done today so there's a little time to decide.


----------



## dejahboi

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *GrimDoctor*
> 
> Yeah I was probably trying to have my cake and eat it too a little lol, though it has worked before, the nature of the VRAM allocation appears to be what broke the camels back here. I may look at one of those or simply go 980 and have a chip that isn't cut down the way the 970 was. Live and learn I guess, I just didn't expect it to have such an impact.
> 
> Thankfully I don't have any work that _has to_ be done today so there's a little time to decide.


Nice, I have quite a ways before I invest into a workstation. I tried cad with my "unlisted setup" w/ a 970. Not really satisfied with it nor it ran well lol. Probably within the year I'll look into a workstation card. Pretty expensive lol.


----------



## twelvie

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *GrimDoctor*
> 
> Just got my refund for my 970...not being able to run AutoCAD without crashing was the final straw. Now to find a replacement


PCCG?


----------



## SAMsite

I think i got lucky in away with my g1, as out of the box Base/Boost clock 1178/1404 Mhz.


----------



## Xoriam

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SAMsite*
> 
> I think i got lucky in away with my g1, as out of the box Base/Boost clock 1178/1404 Mhz.


Rev 1.1 G1s are extremely tightly binned.
Almost all of them do 1404 out of the box.
And nearly 100% of them won't go over 1605


----------



## CODELESS

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SAMsite*
> 
> I think i got lucky in away with my g1, as out of the box Base/Boost clock 1178/1404 Mhz.


Same as mine. stock it boosts to 1404.
just a petty i can not overclock it over 1525. my volts dont go higher than 1.218


----------



## Serandur

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Xoriam*
> 
> Rev 1.1 G1s are extremely tightly binned.
> Almost all of them do 1404 out of the box.
> And nearly 100% of them won't go over 1605


Meh... I've gone through four of the G1s. One was 1367 MHz out of the box, another 1380, another 1405, and the best 1418. A decent bit of variance between the top and bottom ones.


----------



## SAMsite

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Serandur*
> 
> Meh... I've gone through four of the G1s. One was 1367 MHz out of the box, another 1380, another 1405, and the best 1418. A decent bit of variance between the top and bottom ones.


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *CODELESS*
> 
> Same as mine. stock it boosts to 1404.
> just a petty i can not overclock it over 1525. my volts dont go higher than 1.218


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Xoriam*
> 
> Rev 1.1 G1s are extremely tightly binned.
> Almost all of them do 1404 out of the box.
> And nearly 100% of them won't go over 1605


And the funny thing is mine is Rev 1.0







, mildly whine in windows experience but overall is quiet in game and heaven benchmarks, the only thing that is bugging me at the moment is 34% fan speed is actually 50% (Max fan rpm is 3200 and it idles at 1555







and can actually hear the card which is a bit annoying. Not going to overclock the card but i have edited the original bios RPM's in Maxwell Bios Tweaker 1.34, fingers crossed will update about results







.


----------



## Mandeep Singh

Guys, I'm not getting refund.
I'm using Asus strix gtx 970 he said take MSI one. What to do..







(
What if he agree to replace with another model ?
Which should I buy? (Sorry no nvidia now, so no gtx 980, + its expensive)


----------



## GrimDoctor

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mandeep Singh*
> 
> Guys, I'm not getting refund.
> I'm using Asus strix gtx 970 he said take MSI one. What to do..
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> (
> What if he agree to replace with another model ?
> Which should I buy? (Sorry no nvidia now, so no gtx 980, + its expensive)


Do you mean another 970?


----------



## Mandeep Singh

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *GrimDoctor*
> 
> Do you mean another 970?


Yea lol xD


----------



## hitorijinsei

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *GrimDoctor*
> 
> Just got my refund for my 970...not being able to run AutoCAD without crashing was the final straw. Now to find a replacement


You we're refunded by who? The local dealer we're you bought the GPU's or trough a complain made to the brand (Like Gygabite, MSI, EVGA? I think ASUS will be the worst company in "refunding" this problem...).
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mandeep Singh*
> 
> Guys, I'm not getting refund.
> I'm using Asus strix gtx 970 he said take MSI one. What to do..
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> (
> What if he agree to replace with another model ?
> Which should I buy? (Sorry no nvidia now, so no gtx 980, + its expensive)


Why weren't you refunded while another person as already solved the issue?

If i get refund, im steping up into a 980...


----------



## melodystyle2003

You can claim a refund for your gtx 970 purchase, see this post, and perhaps you can get 20% or return for full refund for your gtx 970, if you are not satisfied.


----------



## Wasupwitdat1

I'm not a tech guru so I can't explain why I'm getting the performance hit but I know what I see and I don't like it. I have a Virtual Reality bike trainer and the graphics in this program surely need help. The talk is this program is a memory hog. Anyway I tried the DSR tools in NVidia control panel and the result was stuttering and frame rate drops. The GTX970 is weak even with 3.5 GB of memory. In light of the issue being reported I think what PC Perspective and NVidia are reporting is total BS. I think the specs were wrong and we were lied to otherwise I would have dished out the extra $200 for the GTX980. Best Buy has a 15 day return policy and I will be returning my GTX970 without a doubt. I hope that more people will do the same, because NVidia needs to learn you can sell a product this way.


----------



## GrimDoctor

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *hitorijinsei*
> 
> You we're refunded by who? The local dealer we're you bought the GPU's or trough a complain made to the brand (Like Gygabite, MSI, EVGA? I think ASUS will be the worst company in "refunding" this problem...).


The local dealer, backed up by Asus in the form of a case number. Asus were excellent with the matter.


----------



## yiannis

hello guys i ve got a gigabyte gtx970g1 gaming rev1.0 asic70%.I want to put a modified bios for games only. Could you provide me with a good one for 24/7 use?Thanks


----------



## hitorijinsei

I'll gonna see how much of the info on that post is true. If it is, at least it will be 24h delay till the brands take an attitude forwards this matter, i think.


----------



## GrimDoctor

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *hitorijinsei*
> 
> I'll gonna see how much of the info on that post is true. If it is, at least it will be 24h delay till the brands take an attitude forwards this matter, i think.


There is someone from NVIDIA assisting refunds in the "VRAM response" thread. Maybe look at that.


----------



## OkanG

I've decided to mess around with the core voltage of my G1. What's a safe core voltage on these cars? Am I fine as long as it's stable and in a safe temperature range?


----------



## Wirerat

Doesz gpuz report core voltage correctly above 1.275v?

Ether gpuz isnt reporting it right or my gpu core will not allow more regardless of bios mod.


----------



## Cannonkill

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Wirerat*
> 
> Doesz gpuz report core voltage correctly above 1.275v?
> 
> Ether gpuz isnt reporting it right or my gpu core will not allow more regardless of bios mod.


no it didn't record above that but when it says that it's at 1.312-1.32v


----------



## Wirerat

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Cannonkill*
> 
> no it didn't record above that but when it says that it's at 1.312-1.32v


yes so i set 1.32v in bios but it doesnt report it going that high. Is it going that high? My temps didnt go up either.

I suspect its going that high because my card is boosting to 1630 and its stable. On heavy loads its 1504mhz though.


----------



## juniordnz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *OkanG*
> 
> I've decided to mess around with the core voltage of my G1. What's a safe core voltage on these cars? Am I fine as long as it's stable and in a safe temperature range?


This cards are hard caped at 1.312V if I'm not mistaken, the only way to go higher is by hard mod. So I believe that you're safe on anything you might do without hard modding the card, provided your temps are in check. Also keep your power limit (watts) in a safe range. That will depend on each card. I have a G1 and without modding the BIOS it goes up to 280W, so I would't go past 300W. (You probably won't need more than 300W though)


----------



## OkanG

My card won't go above 1250mV. Stock voltage is 1225mV. It becomes unstable when I try to change my core voltage to anything anyways, so I'm just keeping mine stock for now.

+160/+600 "stable" in Valley. Will run actual stability tests (various games) throughout the day. I think it being stable in everything with these clocks is a long shot, but we'll see


----------



## OkanG

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *juniordnz*
> 
> This cards are hard caped at 1.312V if I'm not mistaken, the only way to go higher is by hard mod. So I believe that you're safe on anything you might do without hard modding the card, provided your temps are in check. Also keep your power limit (watts) in a safe range. That will depend on each card. I have a G1 and without modding the BIOS it goes up to 280W, so I would't go past 300W. (You probably won't need more than 300W though)


I've always had it cranked to 112% in Afterburner. Is that fine? How do you see actual wattage?


----------



## juniordnz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *OkanG*
> 
> I've always had it cranked to 112% in Afterburner. Is that fine? How do you see actual wattage?


You don't. At least not with the G1 (we don't have that kind of reading).

By default the card is set to work at 250W, you set it 112% so you hit the max allowed by default BIOS, 280W (250*1,12). A quick look into the bios using mbt and you can see that also.

Your card not going past 1.250V is weird though, mine goes up to 1.262V with stock BIOS.


----------



## Cannonkill

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Wirerat*
> 
> yes so i set 1.32v in bios but it doesnt report it going that high. Is it going that high? My temps didnt go up either.
> 
> I suspect its going that high because my card is boosting to 1630 and its stable. On heavy loads its 1504mhz though.


. Ya on my card I have bios set to 1.312 and with a dmm it does go that high . So yes it is going that high


----------



## benbenkr

GPU-Z says my card is being capped by VRel and VOp. Is that good or bad?

I have my voltage capped at 1.256v (the max for the MSI 970 Gaming/Gold). Core at 1501mhz, mem backed down to 7800mhz for now.


----------



## Cannonkill

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *benbenkr*
> 
> GPU-Z says my card is being capped by VRel and VOp. Is that good or bad?
> 
> I have my voltage capped at 1.256v (the max for the MSI 970 Gaming/Gold). Core at 1501mhz, mem backed down to 7800mhz for now.


VOp is fine just means it's getting all the voltage it can take but u could up it by modding bios v real o don't really know


----------



## Wirerat

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Cannonkill*
> 
> . Ya on my card I have bios set to 1.312 and with a dmm it does go that high . So yes it is going that high


thanks. Thats telling me my ftw is capped at 1.275v.

Anyone with a evga ftw 970 maybe can confirm?

Its fine anyways. I noticed the scalling falls off after 1500mhz anyway. So at 1.275v its running stable at 1504mhz and boosting over 1620mhz.

I did get vram at 8000mhz. I went ahead and baked that in. It was stuck at like 7850 until i loosened up the tdp. My vram will possibly go higher. I read the memory stops scalling well at around 8000 anyway though so not sure i wanna push it more.


----------



## Cannonkill

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Wirerat*
> 
> thanks. Thats telling me my ftw is capped at 1.275v.
> 
> Anyone with a evga ftw 970 maybe can confirm?
> 
> Its fine anyways. I noticed the scalling falls off after 1500mhz anyway. So at 1.275v its running stable at 1504mhz and boosting over 1620mhz.
> 
> I did get vram at 8000mhz. I went ahead and baked that in. It was stuck at like 7850 until i loosened up the tdp. My vram will possibly go higher. I read the memory stops scalling well at around 8000 anyway though so not sure i wanna push it more.


if you don't have to don't run at "1.275" bec the real voltage is at 1.312. And all cards are capped at 1.312v unless u do a hard mod


----------



## Wirerat

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Cannonkill*
> 
> if you don't have to don't run at "1.275" bec the real voltage is at 1.312. And all cards are capped at 1.312v unless u do a hard mod


thats what im asking. Gpuz shows 1.275v max. Is that correct?


----------



## Cannonkill

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Wirerat*
> 
> thats what im asking. Gpuz shows 1.275v max. Is that correct?


no if u check volts with a dmm it's at 1.312 but gpuz only goes to 1.275


----------



## Wirerat

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Cannonkill*
> 
> no if u check volts with a dmm it's at 1.312 but gpuz only goes to 1.275


thanks.

Its boosting higher but definitely didnt gain enough frequency to use that much voltage. Im going back to stock voltage + AB which was 1.26v max.


----------



## juano

How many people in here have a FTW+? Are you happy with it's overclocking or ASIC? Have any coil whine or still hitting power limits even with them maxed out?


----------



## ricko99

Anyone with GALAX 970 EXOC Black Edition, is there a new BIOS for this card? Mine is 84.04.2F.00.A8


----------



## AngryGoldfish

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Wirerat*
> 
> I lowered cpu clocks and results stayed the same. I turned off Hyperthreading and results stayed the same. I raised and lowered ram 2600 down to 1866 and it was all negligible in valley. I can even score 70fps with my GPU at 1450mhz.
> 
> I did finally get 8000mhz stable on my Vram which wasnt stable before. This is 1506mhz and 8000mhz vram:
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The gpuz screenie shows 1631 but it was holding at 1506 in the valley test.


Maybe you could clock your memory down to 1925 (7700) and see if that reduces your scores down to 63.5 FPS, which is around my average. Maybe that extra 300Mhz on the memory is helping out a lot. I can't get any higher unfortunately without a driver crash and a reversion back to stock speeds during Valley. It's fine during Heaven and Fire Strike, but not Valley.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TheADLA*
> 
> Mine held at 1528 and memory 2000.7 (like yours), but I still only manages 65 FPS


I'm thinking that Wirerat's scores are higher than average and that there is nothing wrong with my system. Something in his system-maybe the operating system version, SSD, or an older drive-is causing his scores to boost so high without his clocks being as high. I don't mind my scores being lower as long as there isn't a problem. I know I'm throttling at times, but it's not regularly. I need to find the point where I'm not throttling and keep it at that. But if I'm also throttling at stock, Imma have to think about it sending it back or modifying the BIOS.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *GrimDoctor*
> 
> Just got my refund for my 970...not being able to run AutoCAD without crashing was the final straw. Now to find a replacement


That's a shame, mate. I'm glad you were allowed a refund, though. At least now you will have some money for a 980 or a 390 when they're released in a few months. I know it'll slow down your Goldeneye build, though.


----------



## GrimDoctor

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *AngryGoldfish*
> 
> That's a shame, mate. I'm glad you were allowed a refund, though. At least now you will have some money for a 980 or a 390 when they're released in a few months. I know it'll slow down your Goldeneye build, though.


Yeah it sucks, it was a very good clocker too. Oh well, reading up and not sleeping a lot to try to find a solution asap. It's annoying to look for another graphics card again, too many reviews to sort through and questions to ask lol. At this point I may be moving over to the red side for a bit, they have some proven efforts for the usage I need. Wish they had a 290x Strix though, was a major fan of that all metal design and look hehe.


----------



## AngryGoldfish

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *melodystyle2003*
> 
> You can claim a refund for your gtx 970 purchase, see this post, and perhaps you can get 20% or return for full refund for your gtx 970, if you are not satisfied.


A part of me wants everyone to return the cards so that Nvidia take the issue seriously and fixes it. But the other side of me wants everyone to keep using their card and have as much fun as they possibly can. I never expected it to be a future-proof card, but it bothers me that one of my most anticipated games, Shadow of Mordor, really struggles with a top-tier card because of a poor design choice. If I had known about this issue, I may have waited until AMD released their cards or saved up another few months and bought a 980. It certainly bothers me. Enough to send the card back? I don't know.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Wirerat*
> 
> thanks. Thats telling me my ftw is capped at 1.275v.
> 
> Anyone with a evga ftw 970 maybe can confirm?
> 
> Its fine anyways. I noticed the scalling falls off after 1500mhz anyway. So at 1.275v its running stable at 1504mhz and boosting over 1620mhz.
> 
> I did get vram at 8000mhz. I went ahead and baked that in. It was stuck at like 7850 until i loosened up the tdp. My vram will possibly go higher. I read the memory stops scalling well at around 8000 anyway though so not sure i wanna push it more.


Your card boosts up 1620Mhz? I thought 1504Mhz was your boost. That might explain your high scores.

Also, who makes your memory modules? My Hynix is stuck at 7700Mhz. Based on your experience, if I increased the TDP maybe I could also squeeze a little more out.


----------



## TopicClocker

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *GrimDoctor*
> 
> Just got my refund for my 970...not being able to run AutoCAD without crashing was the final straw. Now to find a replacement


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *GrimDoctor*
> 
> Yeah it sucks, it was a very good clocker too. Oh well, reading up and not sleeping a lot to try to find a solution asap. It's annoying to look for another graphics card again, too many reviews to sort through and questions to ask lol. At this point I may be moving over to the red side for a bit, they have some proven efforts for the usage I need. Wish they had a 290x Strix though, was a major fan of that all metal design and look hehe.


Damn that must have been really hard to let go of!

I love my card to bits! I don't care about the ROPs or the Cache but the VRAM and the memory architecture is quite worrying and upsetting, I really wish NVIDIA came out with this from the launch.

There's no card like it on the market that delivers amazing performance for the price.


----------



## pstack

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *hitorijinsei*
> 
> If i get refund, im steping up into a 980...


I have EVGAs (I've really liked their customer service and warranties over the years). As I literally received and installed my two 970 FTWs the day before this story hit, I could probably use the step-up program to go to 980s, but that seems crazy. I'd be looking at an additional $380 to $600 depending on which version of 980s I upgraded to (and since my 970s were OCd out of box, I'd probably want OC'd 980s so I'm not just trading in for nearly same speed). I'd be increasing the amount I'm spending on these GPUs by about 70% to 80%. I think I'd be more likely to stick with these until the next generation comes out, hand both of these down to someone else, and put that $380-$600 toward whatever the next *70 equivalent is of whatever they're going to name the next gen of cards. :/

Of course, I still remain on the fence over all of this. I have read an abundance of material from which one can see rational justification for dismissing this all as being overblown as well as for seeing it as a legitimate problem. Either way, as a long time NVIDIA customer, it is difficult not to just feel all around burned by this. Even if the end-result is that it doesn't have any impact, the difference between marketing and reality and all the spin they've been putting on it this week leaves me feeling kind of like I do with my cable/internet company. I don't like feeling that way about the companies I do business with.


----------



## Agent_kenshin

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *juano*
> 
> How many people in here have a FTW+? Are you happy with it's overclocking or ASIC? Have any coil whine or still hitting power limits even with them maxed out?


I got mine last Friday. I can tell you that I do have some coil whine which is not too bad versus my old 570 that got pretty bad only when OC'd. I messed around with a little bit of overclocking but am confused on what this power limit stuff is and not sure first where to start... the memory or the core. I did flip the BIOS Switch on the last reboot to the slave one and noticed that the only thing different was the power limit went from 110 to 115%. The voltage slider only goes up to 1.175.

The ASIC quality of mine is only 59.7%..... I usually take these with a grain if salt

hopefully I should get around to playing with OC'ing some more this weekend


----------



## Attomsk

Anyone who bought a 970 last year able to get a full refund yet? Would be curious if you do. I am strongly considering returning this, throwing in my old card and holding out for the amd 3xx series for 1440p


----------



## Rahldrac

If I could refund it in a months time and then go Big Maxwell or AMD i would. But then again, I already have 2 waterblocks that are made for these cards, so the trade would be expensive no matter what.


----------



## Rickles

I'm considering it, I've got a 7970 that could hold me over til amd's 300 series....


----------



## AngryGoldfish

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *pstack*
> 
> I have EVGAs (I've really liked their customer service and warranties over the years). As I literally received and installed my two 970 FTWs the day before this story hit, I could probably use the step-up program to go to 980s, but that seems crazy. I'd be looking at an additional $380 to $600 depending on which version of 980s I upgraded to (and since my 970s were OCd out of box, I'd probably want OC'd 980s so I'm not just trading in for nearly same speed). I'd be increasing the amount I'm spending on these GPUs by about 70% to 80%. I think I'd be more likely to stick with these until the next generation comes out, hand both of these down to someone else, and put that $380-$600 toward whatever the next *70 equivalent is of whatever they're going to name the next gen of cards. :/
> 
> Of course, I still remain on the fence over all of this. I have read an abundance of material from which one can see rational justification for dismissing this all as being overblown as well as for seeing it as a legitimate problem. Either way, as a long time NVIDIA customer, it is difficult not to just feel all around burned by this. Even if the end-result is that it doesn't have any impact, the difference between marketing and reality and all the spin they've been putting on it this week leaves me feeling kind of like I do with my cable/internet company. I don't like feeling that way about the companies I do business with.


I'm still an Nvidia fan. The card still, for the most part, functions as it was intended. It's just we were led to believe something that wasn't true. What matters is whether it was on purpose or whether it was, as they say, a marketing mishap. If it was a mistake, they should offer discounts or something like that for buyers to feel welcome still in the green room.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *GrimDoctor*
> 
> Yeah it sucks, it was a very good clocker too. Oh well, reading up and not sleeping a lot to try to find a solution asap. It's annoying to look for another graphics card again, too many reviews to sort through and questions to ask lol. At this point I may be moving over to the red side for a bit, they have some proven efforts for the usage I need. Wish they had a 290x Strix though, was a major fan of that all metal design and look hehe.


The Strix was definitely the best looker of the bunch. If AMD would just hurry up and release the new stuff!

On an unrelated note, I am now seeing no throttling in my GPU boost clock. Unfortunately, my speed is lower than the average at 1501Mhz. I know some are getting stellar scores at 1505Mhz, but my memory also sucks in comparison to others. So unless I modify the BIOS, which may not even resolve my stability issues, I'm stuck at this.


----------



## hwoverclkd

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *GrimDoctor*
> 
> Yeah it sucks, it was a very good clocker too. Oh well, reading up and not sleeping a lot to try to find a solution asap. It's annoying to look for another graphics card again, too many reviews to sort through and questions to ask lol. At this point I may be moving over to the red side for a bit, they have some proven efforts for the usage I need. Wish they had a 290x Strix though, was a major fan of that all metal design and look hehe.


if around the same price range, 780 Ti went on sale for $399 (any brand, not including rebates yet) at any microcenter for the past ~2weeks.. you just missed it









If you plan on moving to red side, 290x Lightning is a good deal with price playing around $350-370

And if price doesn't matter, 980 k|ngp|n will be available for pre-order beginning next week.


----------



## pstack

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *AngryGoldfish*
> 
> I'm still an Nvidia fan. The card still, for the most part, functions as it was intended. It's just we were led to believe something that wasn't true. What matters is whether it was on purpose or whether it was, as they say, a marketing mishap. If it was a mistake, they should offer discounts or something like that for buyers to feel welcome still in the green room.


Exactly.

And regardless of intent or mishap, they should make every attempt to "do right" by customers. Perhaps a more lenient refund/return policy in this instance. Or some sort of steep discount toward upgrading to 980 in exchange for your 970. If they gave me like a 35% discount just in the cost-difference between the 970s I have and the 980s I'd get, I'd give them more money to get to the 980s and consider myself a happy customer who was treated very well.

In the video card game, it's trivial to "change allegiances" and once people do, it can often become difficult to win them back over to your side. After a terrible experience with ATI releasing drivers so slowly and then causing even more problems with those drivers fifteen years ago, I switched to NVIDIA and only one time in the last fifteen years have I ever touched an ATI card as a result. That's a lot of money they lost out on.

I don't think most people are looking for freebies, either. I'm certainly not. I just don't want to start off with my newest build feeling like I've been potentially slighted right out of the gate. And, if it really is all a bunch of noise about nothing, then they need to get out there and irrefutably demonstrate this as the case and as the case for even the most demanding users who will really be pushing their cards (since those are the types who are going to buy two or more 970s, buy the overclocked or backplated versions and pair them with massive displays).

Anyway, I'll still reserve my judgement until I've heard more. I am not marching in the street with my pitchfork, but I do have it nearby.


----------



## Bastyn99

Hey guys, I'm probably buying a new GPU next week and I was absolutely sure I was gonna go for a 970, but this whole memory situation has thrown me a bit off. Do you think it will at all affect me at if I plan to keep my 1080p monitor for a long time ? I mean, it is still one of the top 5 fastest single GPU cards and Im having trouble finding a similarly priced alternative.


----------



## Attomsk

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Bastyn99*
> 
> Hey guys, I'm probably buying a new GPU next week and I was absolutely sure I was gonna go for a 970, but this whole memory situation has thrown me a bit off. Do you think it will at all affect me at if I plan to keep my 1080p monitor for a long time ? I mean, it is still one of the top 5 fastest single GPU cards and Im having trouble finding a similarly priced alternative.


You should have absolutely no issues @ 1080p. I am currently running 1080p and this card eats everything and spits it out at that resolution. I think the concern is about running 1440p or higher.


----------



## Bastyn99

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Attomsk*
> 
> You should have absolutely no issues @ 1080p. I am currently running 1080p and this card eats everything and spits it out at that resolution. I think the concern is about running 1440p or higher.


Well Im lucky I even have found the money for a new GPU, I wont be enjoying those kinds of resolutions for a long time. Good to have confirmation, thanks.


----------



## Wirerat

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *AngryGoldfish*
> 
> Maybe you could clock your memory down to 1925 (7700) and see if that reduces your scores down to 63.5 FPS, which is around my average. Maybe that extra 300Mhz on the memory is helping out a lot. I can't get any higher unfortunately without a driver crash and a reversion back to stock speeds during Valley. It's fine during Heaven and Fire Strike, but not Valley.
> I'm thinking that Wirerat's scores are higher than average and that there is nothing wrong with my system. Something in his system-maybe the operating system version, SSD, or an older drive-is causing his scores to boost so high without his clocks being as high. I don't mind my scores being lower as long as there isn't a problem. I know I'm throttling at times, but it's not regularly.(


Are you on windows 8? Im Running win7 ultimate 64bit. I can drop memory but its not making much difference. It was at 7850 scoring 70fps.


----------



## AngryGoldfish

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Wirerat*
> 
> Are you on windows 8? Im Running win7 ultimate 64bit.


Win 7 Home Premium 64.


----------



## Wirerat

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *AngryGoldfish*
> 
> Win 7 Home Premium 64.


o

Maybe my overlay is not reporting the correct clocks. I see gpuz showing 1650mhz max but my rtss overlay never shows it. It only shows 1504-1540 mhz during the bench.


----------



## AngryGoldfish

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Wirerat*
> 
> o
> 
> Maybe my overlay is not reporting the correct clocks. I see gpuz showing 1650mhz max but my rtss overlay never shows it. It only shows 1504-1540 mhz during the bench.


From the way I see it, if GPU-Z is reading 1650Mhz, that's what you've got. I don't want to sound like I'm teaching you stuff when it was you who was helping me out, but have you cross-referenced the GPU-Z scores with HWiNFO and Afterburner to see if it also reads 1650? It's possible, but you'd definitely be in the top 10% of chips.


----------



## Xoriam

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Wirerat*
> 
> o
> 
> Maybe my overlay is not reporting the correct clocks. I see gpuz showing 1650mhz max but my rtss overlay never shows it. It only shows 1504-1540 mhz during the bench.


Probably because it maxed out then throttled.
I've never seen Rtss lie to me apart from when I needed to restart the system.


----------



## Wirerat

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Xoriam*
> 
> Probably because it maxed out then throttled.
> I've never seen Rtss lie to me apart from when I needed to restart the system.


what you say is what I have always thought. I was just coming up with reasons for my score to be 6-8fps higher even at slightly lower clocks.


----------



## AngryGoldfish

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Wirerat*
> 
> what you say is what I have always thought. I was just coming up with reasons for my score to be 6-8fps higher even at slightly lower clocks.


Maybe we need other people to post their results. I can't be assed to scroll through the entire thread and find them myself.


----------



## Xoriam

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Wirerat*
> 
> what you say is what I have always thought. I was just coming up with reasons for my score to be 6-8fps higher even at slightly lower clocks.


Which benchmark are we talking about?
you do have a slightly better CPU with possibly higher clocks, and if hes throttling for some reason, there is the explanation.


----------



## GrimDoctor

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TopicClocker*
> 
> Damn that must have been really hard to let go of!
> 
> I love my card to bits! I don't care about the ROPs or the Cache but the VRAM and the memory architecture is quite worrying and upsetting, I really wish NVIDIA came out with this from the launch.
> 
> There's no card like it on the market that delivers amazing performance for the price.


Yeah that's the problem and what made the 970 such a good option.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *acupalypse*
> 
> if around the same price range, 780 Ti went on sale for $399 (any brand, not including rebates yet) at any microcenter for the past ~2weeks.. you just missed it
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> If you plan on moving to red side, 290x Lightning is a good deal with price playing around $350-370
> 
> And if price doesn't matter, 980 k|ngp|n will be available for pre-order beginning next week.


Price is a factor, kinda the reason I am holding off on a 980. Those prices you guys get elsewhere are nice for sure but Lightnings are basically 980 prices here.

At this point a normal 290x might be the way to go until the new stuff comes out in a few weeks, seems to have the best resale value and AMD actually has some test results in reviews for things like AutoCAD which is a bonus.


----------



## Xoriam

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *GrimDoctor*
> 
> Yeah that's the problem and what made the 970 such a good option.
> Price is a factor, kinda the reason I am holding off on a 980. Those prices you guys get elsewhere are nice for sure but Lightnings are basically 980 prices here.
> 
> At this point a normal 290x might be the way to go until the new stuff comes out in a few weeks, seems to have the best resale value and AMD actually has some test results in reviews for things like AutoCAD which is a bonus.


Get the 8gb version they cost the same, and you have slightly more "futureproofing"

your goldeneye build is looking pretty sweet btw!









Personally i would have just kept the 970 though, I mean AMD cards with a huge performance increase are litterally at our doorstep.


----------



## Wirerat

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Xoriam*
> 
> Which benchmark are we talking about?
> you do have a slightly better CPU with possibly higher clocks, and if hes throttling for some reason, there is the explanation.


valley, I thought valley was very gpu bound but I guess the 4790k could be the difference.


----------



## Xoriam

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Wirerat*
> 
> valley, I thought valley was very gpu bound but I guess the 4790k could be the difference.


Yup if we're talking about valley the CPU can be the difference of 5-10 fps. Not a huge margin but thats probably it.
Mostly depends on his clocks.


----------



## GrimDoctor

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Xoriam*
> 
> Get the 8gb version they cost the same, and you have slightly more "futureproofing"
> 
> your goldeneye build is looking pretty sweet btw!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Personally i would have just kept the 970 though, I mean AMD cards with a huge performance increase are litterally at our doorstep.


Problem was it was crashing in apps I use everyday due to the memory allocation on the card otherwise if I was only gaming it would be fine.

Thanks, Goldeneye is coming along pretty well and hopefully the graphics card things won't delay it too much...it was going a bit too smoothly


----------



## Xoriam

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *GrimDoctor*
> 
> Problem was it was crashing in apps I use everyday due to the memory allocation on the card otherwise if I was only gaming it would be fine.
> 
> Thanks, Goldeneye is coming along pretty well and hopefully the graphics card things won't delay it too much...it was going a bit too smoothly


That was probably a page file issue, or a faulty card.
I've pushed mine to 4gb+ every day since I got them and they have never crashed because of it.


----------



## GrimDoctor

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Xoriam*
> 
> That was probably a page file issue, or a faulty card.
> I've pushed mine to 4gb+ every day since I got them and they have never crashed because of it.


I've pushed it too but AutoCAD Inventor, Vegas were a different story. As I said, gaming was pretty much fine as the drivers seemed to adjust but not for the apps.


----------



## Wirerat

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Xoriam*
> 
> Yup if we're talking about valley the CPU can be the difference of 5-10 fps. Not a huge margin but thats probably it.
> Mostly depends on his clocks.


I am only at 4.6ghz not really high for 4790k.


----------



## juniordnz

If anyone's interested:

Assassins creed unity >3.5gb vs <3.5gb


Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


----------



## Enzo Who

Thanks Juniordnz!

Been reading this thread silently for a few days now and I'm starting to worry more and more. At first I didn't really care because I didn't notice any problems myself yet so I had nothing to worry about. The problem is this. I'm not the guy that upgrades graphics cards every year. My previous card was HD5850 so go figure







Now, I was planning to invest in a 4K monitor as soon as they hit the €500ish mark in a year or 2 and I also knew 1 970 wouldn't hold up, but I didn't mind cause I'd be able to buy another one at €200 when 4K monitors hit that price.

BUT. All evidence I've seen so far suggest I'll suffer from stuttering at 4K. And I had crossfire 5850's.... for a day... The stuttering was so abhorrent I could've burned one 5850 just to ease my anger instead of selling it. So this news isn't really a pleasure to read.

I'm having a really hard time to decide between selling now and using my 5850 a few more weeks/months and go back to the red camp but I really like the 970 so far and I'm not 100% sure I'd suffer from stuttering with SLI 970's in 2 years time.

My mind is broken.

Also, my waterblock just arrived. Yay. I guess








I don't understand why I didn't go for a 290X, they perform equal or better than 970 even in SLI/Xfire and cost €50 less here.

Please remind me why the 970 was a good buy so I don't have to go to sleep depressed


----------



## juniordnz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Enzo Who*
> 
> Thanks Juniordnz!
> 
> Been reading this thread silently for a few days now and I'm starting to worry more and more. At first I didn't really care because I didn't notice any problems myself yet so I had nothing to worry about. The problem is this. I'm not the guy that upgrades graphics cards every year. My previous card was HD5850 so go figure
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Now, I was planning to invest in a 4K monitor as soon as they hit the €500ish mark in a year or 2 and I also knew 1 970 wouldn't hold up, but I didn't mind cause I'd be able to buy another one at €200 when 4K monitors hit that price.
> 
> BUT. All evidence I've seen so far suggest I'll suffer from stuttering at 4K. And I had crossfire 5850's.... for a day... The stuttering was so abhorrent I could've burned one 5850 just to ease my anger instead of selling it. So this news isn't really a pleasure to read.
> 
> I'm having a really hard time to decide between selling now and using my 5850 a few more weeks/months and go back to the red camp but I really like the 970 so far and I'm not 100% sure I'd suffer from stuttering with SLI 970's in 2 years time.
> 
> My mind is broken.
> 
> Also, my waterblock just arrived. Yay. I guess
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I don't understand why I didn't go for a 290X, they perform equal or better than 970 even in SLI/Xfire and cost €50 less here.
> 
> Please remind me why the 970 was a good buy so I don't have to go to sleep depressed


Well, the 970 is a little bit faster, especially overclocked. But I can feel your pain, especially when I read the waterblock part









This is really frustrating, I was also planning to buy another one and go SLI in a month or two, but now with those news SLIing these cards just lost its purpose. You'll get core firepower but will stay bottlenecked by the 3.5gb VRAM. (Games are already coming close to it even at 1080p).

So I guess the harsh reality for those who enjoy playing the new titles is that this card is a great mid-range 1080p single card. And that's all.

There should be some kind of compensation for those who were mislead and bought this card believing it would perform the same way through the whole 4gb memory. This news just destroyed the plans I had for my rig and I live in a country where is easier to break into a bank than getting refund.

huge boomer.


----------



## hwoverclkd

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *GrimDoctor*
> 
> Yeah that's the problem and what made the 970 such a good option.
> Price is a factor, kinda the reason I am holding off on a 980. Those prices you guys get elsewhere are nice for sure but Lightnings are basically 980 prices here.
> 
> At this point a normal 290x might be the way to go until the new stuff comes out in a few weeks, seems to have the best resale value and AMD actually has some test results in reviews for things like AutoCAD which is a bonus.


sorry, i just realized you are in AU when i saw your post in 290/290x forum...thought you were in the US. I was on mobile earlier. Anyways, I hope you pick a better card!


----------



## pstack

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *juniordnz*
> 
> Well, the 970 is a little bit faster, especially overclocked. But I can feel your pain, especially when I read the waterblock part
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This is really frustrating, I was also planning to buy another one and go SLI in a month or two, but now with those news SLIing these cards just lost its purpose. You'll get core firepower but will stay bottlenecked by the 3.5gb VRAM. (Games are already coming close to it even at 1080p).
> 
> So I guess the harsh reality for those who enjoy playing the new titles is that this card is a great mid-range 1080p single card. And that's all.
> 
> There should be some kind of compensation for those who were mislead and bought this card believing it would perform the same way through the whole 4gb memory. This news just destroyed the plans I had for my rig and I live in a country where is easier to break into a bank than getting refund.
> 
> huge boomer.


What frustrates me is this sort of "good enough" attitude that so many have toward this as a potential problem. As if people who buy a 970 (or even two) are not also the people who are going to run at high resolutions or play demanding games. Not just today, but over the life of the product (which, at the price, will be at least several or more years for a number of people). It was barely even two years ago when people scoffed at you if you were at all concerned about having 2gb of VRAM, because "no game really even uses that much, except skyrim and that was only after people harassed them into patching it in" or "it only impacts people at crazy resolutions".

Both are much more frequent, now, and in the next three to five years of this card's life, both of those things will be much more common place.

At the moment, I am seeing more evidence of this being a legitimate concern from the enthusiast community while the tech and gaming press largely seem to be taking the stance that customers are a bunch of entitled ($600-$800+ paying) whiners... or even more dismissive, that the only people showing concern are actually AMD/ATI fans trolling. If the tech press remains dismissive of the issue (or at least the potential that there could really be an issue), this is going to go nowhere and loyal customers are just going to have to eat it.


----------



## pe4nut666

i have spent the last 3 days reading all the posts here and i am just confused at what i should buy for a graphics card. i am giving up on console gaming and want to move into PC gaming but i will be doing this from my couch so i will be using my 1080p tv for the for seeable future. i want to play most of the games for the next year or 2 at 1080 at max/ultra settings but i think i will need a 4gb card from what i have seen for skyrim with mods and enb's cause i like the look of them and i have read here that some 1080p games with the settings turned up are starting to hit the 3.5 and 4gb limits. so what do you guys suggest for card. should i pull the trigger and order a 970 or what. will i have troubles with the vram issue? sorry if this a stupid question just i have read so much and now i dont know what to do.


----------



## Enzo Who

Decided not to follow the media hype and just enjoy my 970 as I probably wont be upgrading to a 4K monitor anytime soon. 4K tv is a higher priority and I only want to watch movies on it, not game on it. That said, if the 970 would have been marketed as a 3.5G card I probably would've bought a 290X. I paid €379 for my G1 970 and I just hate the feeling I've bought a midrange card as I never spent over 260 on a card and I always bought midrange. Hoped for once to enjoy a highend card without all the "midrange hassle" seeing as I did pay a highend price premium.

All things aside, the jump to the green camp thought me you get f*ed on both sides. Be it price, stutter, driver issues, VRAM issues, loose solder.

I'll be reading this thread in silence.. enjoying my 970. Stutter free. For now. In the future it might not play the part but with the nickle/plexi block on it it'll at least look the part. Whatever keeps the mind happy right?


----------



## Enzo Who

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *pe4nut666*
> 
> i have spent the last 3 days reading all the posts here and i am just confused at what i should buy for a graphics card. i am giving up on console gaming and want to move into PC gaming but i will be doing this from my couch so i will be using my 1080p tv for the for seeable future. i want to play most of the games for the next year or 2 at 1080 at max/ultra settings but i think i will need a 4gb card from what i have seen for skyrim with mods and enb's cause i like the look of them and i have read here that some 1080p games with the settings turned up are starting to hit the 3.5 and 4gb limits. so what do you guys suggest for card. should i pull the trigger and order a 970 or what. will i have troubles with the vram issue? sorry if this a stupid question just i have read so much and now i dont know what to do.


I certainly wouldn't consider a 970 right now, not with the issues and not with the price tag. You sound like a futureproof type of guy, as am I, and in that case I'd prefer a 290X or newer card without all the stress. -10% in fps over stutter any day.


----------



## TheADLA

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Enzo Who*
> 
> I certainly wouldn't consider a 970 right now, not with the issues and not with the price tag. You sound like a futureproof type of guy, as am I, and in that case I'd prefer a 290X or newer card without all the stress. -10% in fps over stutter any day.


I am enjoying my 970 as well. So far no issues. But then, I am coming from a 760 lol. Great card, good price. Should be fine for the next 2 years playing nicely at 1080p. I also don't plan upgrading to 1440p or even 4K. But whether the 970 nor the 980 are really 4K cards (except in SLI maybe). And as far as I know, the GTX 10XX series is already in development and will come out 2016 anyways. Let's see what will happen


----------



## error-id10t

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Wirerat*
> 
> thats what im asking. Gpuz shows 1.275v max. Is that correct?


This is what I don't get, I've used DMM on mine and on FS Ultra I can see over 1.4v. Another user saw >1.35v on Heaven.

http://www.overclock.net/t/1517316/extract-and-flash-gtx-970-and-980-firmware-zosons-h2o-and-air-custom-bios/2190#post_23343033


----------



## hamzta09

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TheADLA*
> 
> I am enjoying my 970 as well. So far no issues. But then, I am coming from a 760 lol. Great card, good price. Should be fine for the next 2 years playing nicely at 1080p. I also don't plan upgrading to 1440p or even 4K. But whether the 970 nor the 980 are really 4K cards (except in SLI maybe). And as far as I know, the GTX 10XX series is already in development and will come out 2016 anyways. Let's see what will happen


Its not even fine 4 months after its release.. 2years who are you kidding?


----------



## TheADLA

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *hamzta09*
> 
> Its not even fine 4 months after its release.. 2years who are you kidding?


What I mean is that if you play like the majority of people do, 1080p (1920x1080) on an average 24 inch monitor (the majority is not playing at 4K etc), then the card is just fine.
And to be honest, at that resolution, I couldn't see any difference between gaming in High or Ultra settings, so High is enough for me with AA.
And for this, the 970 will be fine for the next let's say 2 years , of course depending on the games (not talking about crappy coded games like AC:Unity).
Of course, if you a hardcore gamer and wanna go 4K etc, then you got to get 2 980's to really play at least decent.
my 760 still handels BF4 at High with 2xAA without any problem. Upcoming GTA V is also not very demanding. That's what I mean.
A 780Ti with 3 GB Memory will also still do it's decent job for the future, so will a nicely overclocked 970








It will be a while until games are at the point where you have to go medium settings on a 970


----------



## pe4nut666

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TheADLA*
> 
> What I mean is that if you play like the majority of people do, 1080p (1920x1080) on an average 24 inch monitor (the majority is not playing at 4K etc), then the card is just fine.
> And to be honest, at that resolution, I couldn't see any difference between gaming in High or Ultra settings, so High is enough for me with AA.
> And for this, the 970 will be fine for the next let's say 2 years , of course depending on the games (not talking about crappy coded games like AC:Unity).
> Of course, if you a hardcore gamer and wanna go 4K etc, then you got to get 2 980's to really play at least decent.
> my 760 still handels BF4 at High with 2xAA without any problem. Upcoming GTA V is also not very demanding. That's what I mean.
> A 780Ti with 3 GB Memory will also still do it's decent job for the future, so will a nicely overclocked 970
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It will be a while until games are at the point where you have to go medium settings on a 970


so your saying as long as i am sticking to 1080p for my couch gaming then this card will see me fine for the future?


----------



## jlhawn

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TheADLA*
> 
> What I mean is that if you play like the majority of people do, 1080p (1920x1080) on an average 24 inch monitor (the majority is not playing at 4K etc), then the card is just fine.
> And to be honest, at that resolution, I couldn't see any difference between gaming in High or Ultra settings, so High is enough for me with AA.
> And for this, the 970 will be fine for the next let's say 2 years , of course depending on the games (not talking about crappy coded games like AC:Unity).
> Of course, if you a hardcore gamer and wanna go 4K etc, then you got to get 2 980's to really play at least decent.
> my 760 still handels BF4 at High with 2xAA without any problem. Upcoming GTA V is also not very demanding. That's what I mean.
> A 780Ti with 3 GB Memory will also still do it's decent job for the future, so will a nicely overclocked 970
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It will be a while until games are at the point where you have to go medium settings on a 970


I agree.


----------



## TheADLA

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *pe4nut666*
> 
> so your saying as long as i am sticking to 1080p for my couch gaming then this card will see me fine for the future?


That's what I think, yes. Of course, there will be people agreeing with me and disagreeing with me








I still use a GTX 760 for my living room couch rig at 1080p and for example play BF4 at High with 2xAA with no issue.


----------



## hamzta09

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TheADLA*
> 
> What I mean is that if you play like the majority of people do, 1080p (1920x1080) on an average 24 inch monitor (the majority is not playing at 4K etc), then the card is just fine.
> And to be honest, at that resolution, I couldn't see any difference between gaming in High or Ultra settings, so High is enough for me with AA.
> And for this, the 970 will be fine for the next let's say 2 years , of course depending on the games (not talking about crappy coded games like AC:Unity).
> Of course, if you a hardcore gamer and wanna go 4K etc, then you got to get 2 980's to really play at least decent.
> my 760 still handels BF4 at High with 2xAA without any problem. Upcoming GTA V is also not very demanding. That's what I mean.
> A 780Ti with 3 GB Memory will also still do it's decent job for the future, so will a nicely overclocked 970
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It will be a while until games are at the point where you have to go medium settings on a 970


Im playing a bunch of titles at 1080p and I get issues with my 970s.


----------



## TheADLA

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *hamzta09*
> 
> Im playing a bunch of titles at 1080p and I get issues with my 970s.


Really? Like what? You have 2 in SLI? So far, I didn't ran into any issue except AC:Unity of course. All games I have so far up to Far Cry 4 are running nice maxed out on high with AA.
But I heard that some games cause issues with SLI that's true. But isn't that most of the time whether a game or driver issue?


----------



## Wirerat

No issues here. Been running fc4 at 1.5x dsr 1080p with mfaa and it looks fantastic and runs smooth. Fc4 is much better on this card than my sli 660tis.


----------



## Sharchaster

So it's not problem to buy GTX 970 now? I prefer to upgrade the graphics card instead of monitor. because I can't wait any longer though. Coming from 670 with 2 GB of VRAM is it worth? I'll buy their GTX 1070 card (lol) once it's released, of course sell my 970 first.


----------



## Spectre-

guys why does my 970 only have 4 memory chips? or is it same for everyone else

also this is the GAlxy GTX 970 EXOC pcb


----------



## Wasupwitdat1

I've only had my card since last Friday. I immediately found issues with it when I tried to run a VR App and use the DSR functionality. There was stuttering to the point it was making my head hurt. I didn't run any tests besides Fraps in the background to see what the memory usage was but I didn't have to because the stuttering issue is obvious. Fps dropped quite dramatically too. This card is not worth the $400 I paid to upgrade from a Radeon 5850. To me, at standard settings in 1920 x 1080, the 5850 ran just as well when overclocked. The bottom line is this card is going back today. I called Best Buy last night and they said there wouldn't be a problem returning it in exchange for the GTX980. I only hope the GTX980 is what they say it is because I want some future proof assurance because my next upgrade I was planning on a 34" Ultra wide screen monitor. The GTX970 I bought was $379 plus tax and is not a good value for the money, maybe $329 with no tax is ok, but yea NVidia should drop the price even further because they lied about the specs. I am a Green team fan but I honestly think maybe the Red team might have something that runs better.


----------



## Phantomas 007

Just installed a Asus GTX 970 Strix.Any settings to push this ?


----------



## jprovido

I just returned my two gtx 970's yesterday, It was a fun club you guys were great! I'm sticking with my r9 280x for now. a 9800gt is more than enough for my htpc anyways


----------



## UZ7

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Spectre-*
> 
> 
> 
> guys why does my 970 only have 4 memory chips? or is it same for everyone else
> 
> also this is the GAlxy GTX 970 EXOC pcb


The back has 4 more


----------



## Spectre-

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *UZ7*
> 
> The back has 4 more


that explains more

need to remove that damn back plate


----------



## melodystyle2003

Its the best time to buy a used gtx 970 now


----------



## Enzo Who

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *melodystyle2003*
> 
> Its the best time to buy a used gtx 970 now


True







There's always the alternative though



Edit:

I've seen some people post frametime graphs but I'd like to see a graph of frametimes when less than 3.5GB VRAM is used. I've seen some graphs elsewhere where frametimes were higher than those of the 670 and 770 but I'm not sure whether this is due to the VRAM issue or due to the 970's design. Reason for this doubt is that some of these graphs were created during gameplay in games that I don't believe ever use 3.5GB VRAM such as GRID Autosport. I also play GRID on a Full-HD TV with all details on Ultra etc. but I never experienced stutter and I'm very sensitive to stutter.

I'm not at home right now so I will test for myself tomorrow but maybe someone else here has already tested this.


----------



## melodystyle2003

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Enzo Who*
> 
> True
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> There's always the alternative though


Been there, no


----------



## juniordnz

The 290 I wouldn't, but I'm seriously thinking about an ASUS 290x if I can get a refund.

A few fps less is much better than stutter.


----------



## Wirerat

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *juniordnz*
> 
> The 290 I wouldn't, but I'm seriously thinking about an ASUS 290x if I can get a refund.
> 
> A few fps less is much better than stutter.


There is a driver comming to improve the issues related to memory allocation.
http://www.pcworld.com/article/2876802/nvidia-plans-geforce-gtx-970-driver-update-for-memory-performance-concerns.html

Not trying to talk you out of a refund. At 4k a 290x was always the better choice imo.


----------



## Enzo Who

Me neither







I think the general consensus here is:

If you don't plan to game on 4k for the years to come then the 970 will serve you fine
If you do plan to game on 4k then you should have gone for the 290X in the first place as it performs better than the 970 above 1440p

I also believe some people here misunderstood the VRAM issue, me included. If it starts stuttering above 3.5GB in a game that's very VRAM intensive it just means 3.5GB is not enough and in that case it's unlikely 4GB would have made a difference. What I misunderstood was this:

I thought the card stuttered above 3.5GB usage because games think they can use 4GB but in doing so they utilise slow VRAM hence the stutter. But, any game will stutter when it reaches max VRAM because it has to start mapping slowing the card down, creating stutter. This means that even if I did have 4GB at full speed I likely would've had stutter anyway.

This is information I read on tweakers.net and I'm not sure if this is 100% true. But if so, this whole 4GB marketing failure, although really unpleasant, really doesn't matter at all. If you card doesn't suffice with 3.5GB it wont with 4GB either so in that case, we just have to wait for the next generation 6-8GB cards.


----------



## Wirerat

Tech companies have always been deceitful about available memory since the beginning. Im not making excuses for nvidea. Just saying.

Like whenever you buy a 2tb drive and windows can use 1.8tb. Even our 16gb phones come with 7-8 gb usable.

They never put an astrik and explain "actual" usable memory. I wish a law in the us would change it.


----------



## Shaded War

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Wirerat*
> 
> Tech companies have always been deceitful about available memory since the beginning. Im not making excuses for nvidea. Just saying.
> 
> Like whenever you buy a 2tb drive and windows can use 1.8tb. Even our 16gb phones come with 7-8 gb usable.
> 
> They never put an astrik and explain "actual" usable memory. I wish a law in the us would change it.


All my HDDs and SSDs say "1GB = 1,000,000,000 bytes." on the sticker. Technically speaking giga prefix means 1,000,000,000 so it's not false advertising. Your OS uses a binary prefix standard of what 1GB is equal to and it's why it shows different capacity than what the HDD or SSD is labeled. It may be misleading but it's not necessarily false advertising either.

What nvidia did was engineered a card with 4GB of memory but has .5GB of slow memory as well as falsely advertised the ROPs and memory bandwidth. That isn't the same as using different standards of measurements like your HDD example.


----------



## hwoverclkd

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Wirerat*
> 
> Tech companies have always been deceitful about available memory since the beginning. Im not making excuses for nvidea. Just saying.
> 
> Like whenever you buy a 2tb drive and windows can use 1.8tb. Even our 16gb phones come with 7-8 gb usable.
> 
> They never put an astrik and explain "actual" usable memory. I wish a law in the us would change it.


there's some math involved to get to the actual. Your phone storage is totally out of context.


----------



## Wirerat

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *acupalypse*
> 
> there's some math involved to get to the actual. Your phone storage is totally out of context.


what nvidea did is take it to the next level because its an important spec.
But the people who market hardrives use the math in thier advantage.

Samsung puts 16gb on the gs5 box but you can only use like 60% of it. Very similar.

My point was nvidea was not the first company to describe the memory in a decentful way. They allways twist whats there the dual gpu cards.

A 4gb gtx 690 512bit for example.


----------



## juniordnz

They advertised it as 4gb/224gb/s card when in reality you can only use 3.5gb on that speed and if you dare to use the last 512mb it affects your gameplay. It's not ok, not even close to ok.

I believe no matter what I tell myself that bitter taste won't ever go away. We got screwed, and there's no way to sugar coat it.


----------



## Rahldrac

Bah, I should stop reading the articles over at Techpowerup and Guru3d. All these fan boys really make me mad.
Yes the card is quite nice for the price. But that is not the point.

*The point is that we have been lied to and cheated.*

I just can't stand all the fan boys screaming that "The card is awesome". And just forgiving Nvidia for doing something like this.

And of course the argument "Single card is awesome for 1080p", but how does that help us who paid the company extra for SLI cause we want to run 1440p? Why should we be punished for paying more?

Can't imagine what the people who bought 3 of these must feel.


----------



## Wirerat

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *juniordnz*
> 
> They advertised it as 4gb/224gb/s card when in reality you can only use 3.5gb on that speed and if you dare to use the last 512mb it affects your gameplay. It's not ok, not even close to ok.
> 
> I believe no matter what I tell myself that bitter taste won't ever go away. We got screwed, and there's no way to sugar coat it.


not in disagreement ith you in any way.

I was just talking about how marketing in general likes to use almost truths.

There is 4gb on the 970. Its just not all usable at the same throughput. They leave the latter part conveniently out


----------



## madorax

yeah... so its 3.5Gb vram + 512Mb L3 cache card.... so what? my game's still run awesome as before. you mad to nvidia? it's okay to mad... they DO lied about that.








but for the big picture... they not lied about the 970 performance, which is great... i play in 1080p, and sometimes using DSR to 1440p on not-so-demanding-game like Battlefield 4 multi, all good. ACU on 1080p + 8xMSAA will crank vram to 4080, but the game still run pretty well than my previous card (GTX 770), if the fps drop to below 50, the LOGIC move is to down the AA so the fps will boost... right? so no problem at all for me. and the news about update driver will give more boost is very excited


----------



## Rahldrac

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *madorax*
> 
> yeah... so its 3.5Gb vram + 512Mb L3 cache card.... so what? my game's still run awesome as before. you mad to nvidia? it's okay to mad... they DO lied about that.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> but for the big picture... they not lied about the 970 performance, which is great... i play in 1080p, and sometimes using DSR to 1440p on not-so-demanding-game like Battlefield 4 multi, all good. ACU on 1080p + 8xMSAA will crank vram to 4080, but the game still run pretty well than my previous card (GTX 770), if the fps drop to below 50, the LOGIC move is to down the AA so the fps will boost... right? so no problem at all for me. and the news about update driver will give more boost is very excited


I am glad that you are happy about your single GPU 1080P setup. But for those of us who are running SLI at 1440p, the stuttering is actually a performance problem. So yes they did lie about performance, not about FPS but Frametime.


----------



## juniordnz

So what? You just got 12.5% less than what you paid for and your answer is so what? I must be really crazy to value my money...

The thing is that if I knew I would have bought the 290x, or stepped up and bought a 980 instead. A lot of people bought this card because it was advertised 4gb of VRAM (and stop posting "but there is 4gb there" because it really doesn't matter if the last 0.5 makes the game suck) otherwise they would have done diferently. If your happy with your card and its wonderful 1080p single card perfomance, by all means. Just understand that are A LOT of people that bought this cards to do SLI, or upgraded from a system that had 3gb of VRAM and thought 4gb would be nice to have.

To me it seems that are a bunch of people in denial trying to convince others that it's all okay when in fact they are trying to convince themselves.


----------



## Enzo Who

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *juniordnz*
> 
> To me it seems that are a bunch of people in denial trying to convince others that it's all okay when in fact they are trying to convince themselves.


Guilty


----------



## madorax

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Rahldrac*
> 
> I am glad that you are happy about your single GPU 1080P setup. But for those of us who are running SLI at 1440p, the stuttering is actually a performance problem. So yes they did lie about performance, not about FPS but Frametime.


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *juniordnz*
> 
> So what? You just got 12.5% less than what you paid for and your answer is so what? I must be really crazy to value my money...
> 
> The thing is that if I knew I would have bought the 290x, or stepped up and bought a 980 instead. A lot of people bought this card because it was advertised 4gb of VRAM (and stop posting "but there is 4gb there" because it really doesn't matter if the last 0.5 makes the game suck) otherwise they would have done diferently. If your happy with your card and its wonderful 1080p single card perfomance, by all means. Just understand that are A LOT of people that bought this cards to do SLI, or upgraded from a system that had 3gb of VRAM and thought 4gb would be nice to have.
> 
> To me it seems that are a bunch of people in denial trying to convince others that it's all okay when in fact they are trying to convince themselves.


no sir... i'm not in denial or anything, that is purely what i feel about my card (Palit GTX 970 Jetstream) which i'm still very happy about even after this news.

the thing is.... here in Indonesia, this card (Palit) price is $350, the other card like 290 is still over $450. and even 290X / 780Ti / 980 is at $600 and up.... drop price in here will be 4-5 month later usually... so really no choice for other card in term of price / performance like this card.

so for a single monitor user @ 1080p (1440p on DSR) like me.... has no problem whatsoever from this, sorry if my opinion about my own card performance and perspective displeased you sir...









lets just hope the next updated driver will give more boost to SLI user









To be an owner of this great card, negativity will only make you upset sir... lets just think positive... there are million of people can't afford to buy this card.... for that i'm very thankful to own one









this is engrish btw....


----------



## hazzy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *juniordnz*
> 
> They advertised it as 4gb/224gb/s card when in reality you can only use 3.5gb on that speed and if you dare to use the last 512mb it affects your gameplay. It's not ok, not even close to ok.
> 
> I believe no matter what I tell myself that bitter taste won't ever go away. We got screwed, and there's no way to sugar coat it.


Exactly how I feel about all this. The card's performance is probably still fine for me, which is why I don't think I will pursue a return. But the fact that we were lied too and how Nvidia still hasn't provided compensation in the form of a formal apology, credit, or anything adds salt to the wound. I too have a very bitter taste in my mouth from this. I was actually in the process of speccing a build for my brother and I am having a hard time suggesting a 970 with how I feel right now. Might sound a bit childish, but this makes me lean ever in the slightest to team red. I just don't know.


----------



## juniordnz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *madorax*
> 
> no sir... i'm not in denial or anything, that is purely what i feel about my card (Palit GTX 970 Jetstream) which i'm still very happy about even after this news.
> 
> the thing is.... here in Indonesia, this card (Palit) price is $350, the other card like 290 is still over $450. and even 290X / 780Ti / 980 is at $600 and up.... drop price in here will be 4-5 month later usually... so really no choice for other card in term of price / performance like this card.
> 
> so for a single monitor user @ 1080p (1440p on DSR) like me.... has no problem whatsoever from this, sorry if my opinion about my own card performance and perspective displeased you sir...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> lets just hope the next updated driver will give more boost to SLI user
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> To be an owner of this great card, negativity will only make you upset sir... lets just think positive... there are million of people can't afford to buy this card.... for that i'm very thankful to own one
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> this is engrish btw....


You're entitled to have your own opinion about the things you own. And the fact that you're happy not even for a moment makes me angry. In fact I wish I was happy about being screwed the same way. It's just that really grinds my gears hearing people diminish our frustrations when clearly something very wrong has been done, people have been fooled and yet we see "so what" reactions.

It's just that I worked hard and saved a lot to build this rig to have some multi-millionaire company lie to my face and get away with it.

Sorry about the rage burst, I'm in the phase of accepting I won't be getting a refund in my ****ty country.


----------



## generalkayoss

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Bastyn99*
> 
> Hey guys, I'm probably buying a new GPU next week and I was absolutely sure I was gonna go for a 970, but this whole memory situation has thrown me a bit off. Do you think it will at all affect me at if I plan to keep my 1080p monitor for a long time ? I mean, it is still one of the top 5 fastest single GPU cards and Im having trouble finding a similarly priced alternative.


The 290X is a good alternative - and you actually get 4GB of memory.


----------



## NGMK

I just bought 2 of these cards for my new build corsair 760t, as of now I'm still able to return it to Amazon.com. I'm currently running dual 1080p monitors hoping in the near future to upgrade at least one monitor to a 4k or maybe 1440p . Im not going to lie, i mostly play starcraft 2 and sometimes bf4 so i really dont need sli or even the sli 970 but i love how the g1 gaming looks in my case. Never the less i do feel cheated by nvidia 4gb of memory was one of the selling points that led me to buy these two cards.

I believe nvidia should offer partial refunds or repurchase our cards. I always been a fan of nvidia but for my next build probably 2 years from now, i will give ati a chance.


----------



## juniordnz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *NGMK*
> 
> I just bought 2 of these cards for my new build corsair 760t, as of now I'm still able to return it to Amazon.com. I'm currently running dual 1080p monitors hoping in the near future to upgrade at least one monitor to a 4k or maybe 1440p . Im not going to lie, i mostly play starcraft 2 and sometimes bf4 so i really dont need sli or even the sli 970 but i love how the g1 gaming looks in my case. Never the less i do feel cheated by nvidia 4gb of memory was one of the selling points that led me to buy these two cards.
> 
> I believe nvidia should offer partial refunds or repurchase our cards. I always been a fan of nvidia but for my next build probably 2 years from now, i will give ati a chance.


If I could return my G1 I'd get an ASUS 290x STRIX. Specially there in the US where they are now for the same price. You have two, you could probably get a 295x2 for the same or less money.

I'm going red, mostly out of principles, as soon as I'm able to get rid of my G1 here in Brazil.


----------



## AngryGoldfish

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *hamzta09*
> 
> Its not even fine 4 months after its release.. 2years who are you kidding?


People are still using 780ti cards quite happily and there are no current GPU's that warrant an upgrade in my opinion. That's a 3GB card and should last a few more years-though the people that buy 780ti-type cards are more likely to upgrade at least every two years. I recognize the 780ti is more powerful than the 970 in other areas, but the same could be said for the 780. My friend is hoping to add a second 780 to his gaming rig soon. 3GB is still more than usable. It's not amazing, but in my opinion neither is 4GB. I feel like the 980 should have been 6/8GB from the start and the same price. I may have pushed myself and gone that route if it was. There are talks of a 970/980 8GB, but I have no idea when they're supposed to be released. I was tempted to wait for the 970 8GB, but I gave in. Now I'm regretting that decision and have contemplated trying to replace my G1 970 with a G1 980 or Classy, but it's twice the price over here for what is essentially 500MB of better functioning RAM and maybe 10 FPS more.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Enzo Who*
> 
> Decided not to follow the media hype and just enjoy my 970 as I probably wont be upgrading to a 4K monitor anytime soon. 4K tv is a higher priority and I only want to watch movies on it, not game on it. That said, if the 970 would have been marketed as a 3.5G card I probably would've bought a 290X. I paid €379 for my G1 970 and I just hate the feeling I've bought a midrange card as I never spent over 260 on a card and I always bought midrange. Hoped for once to enjoy a highend card without all the "midrange hassle" seeing as I did pay a highend price premium.
> 
> All things aside, the jump to the green camp thought me you get f*ed on both sides. Be it price, stutter, driver issues, VRAM issues, loose solder.
> 
> I'll be reading this thread in silence.. enjoying my 970. Stutter free. For now. In the future it might not play the part but with the nickle/plexi block on it it'll at least look the part. Whatever keeps the mind happy right?


I thought I was buying a higher-end card too. The parity between the 970 and 980 was a pipe dream.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *juniordnz*
> 
> They advertised it as 4gb/224gb/s card when in reality you can only use 3.5gb on that speed and if you dare to use the last 512mb it affects your gameplay. It's not ok, not even close to ok.
> 
> I believe no matter what I tell myself that bitter taste won't ever go away. We got screwed, and there's no way to sugar coat it.


I agree. No matter how I spin it, I can't help but feel that horrible sensation that you get when you've been ripped off. If any of you have ever been manipulated and ripped off in other areas of life, it's almost like that same feeling. It takes the joy out of gaming at high frame rates, which is still what I'm getting.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *hazzy*
> 
> Exactly how I feel about all this. The card's performance is probably still fine for me, which is why I don't think I will pursue a return. But the fact that we were lied too and how Nvidia still hasn't provided compensation in the form of a formal apology, credit, or anything adds salt to the wound. I too have a very bitter taste in my mouth from this. I was actually in the process of speccing a build for my brother and I am having a hard time suggesting a 970 with how I feel right now. Might sound a bit childish, but this makes me lean ever in the slightest to team red. I just don't know.


I thought Nvidia admitted they "messed up"? That's not good enough, in my opinion, but I'm not sure what else the company can (or more accurately, is willing) to do. Send out free copies of unfinished Ubisoft games? Shove it. 25% off future GeForce purchases? How are they going to monitor that? Full refund/recall? They'd lose millions of dollars, which could potentially hurt us in the future. An earnest apology and a promise is about all we can expect to get.

With that said, maybe this driver patch that's promised will help improve performance. I intend to contact Nvidia and let them know personally how I feel. I will also have a chat with my dealer where I purchased the 970 and ask what my options are and whether a full refund is possible. I do still have my old 770 and that will tide me over until I can afford a 980 or an AMD card. If my dealer will offer a step-up to a 980, I might send my 970 back and go that route. But the 980 was not the card I wanted. I don't think it's worth the money. It's raw performance is still too close to the 970.


----------



## ondoy

was able to trade my 3x970 for 2x980...








amazon customer service is top notch kudos to them, bought the cards w/ free games last november, used for 3 months
and they still accepted my return for a full refund with free shipping...








waiting for my new cards to arrive...


----------



## SalmonTaco

I am about to get a 1440p monitor - this memory issue sucks.

I had upgraded to my 970 from a 7870XT that pumped out a *lot* of heat. Now what? GTX 980 or R290X?

I bought my gigabyte g1 gaming from newegg on 10/17 - has anybody returned one that was purchased that long ago?


----------



## Mr-Dark

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *juniordnz*
> 
> If I could return my G1 I'd get an ASUS 290x STRIX. Specially there in the US where they are now for the same price. You have two, you could probably get a 295x2 for the same or less money.
> 
> I'm going red, mostly out of principles, as soon as I'm able to get rid of my G1 here in Brazil.


I think there is no strix 290x just the DCUII and it have very very bad vrm cooling keep away from the 290x dcuii


----------



## juniordnz

Yeah, it's the dcuii version. My bad. It's the one with the closest price from 970 in my country.

Which one would be a good version? XFX?


----------



## Mr-Dark

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *juniordnz*
> 
> Yeah, it's the dcuii version. My bad. It's the one with the closest price from 970 in my country.
> 
> Which one would be a good version? XFX?


and the xfx have bad vrm cooling they use the plastic for vrm contact with heatsink !!

get the sapphire vapor-x its silent and good overclocker


----------



## $ilent

My MSI 970s are acting strange.

They can do 1520mhz core clock each in SLI at stock voltage and game all day.

Problem?

1. They wont go past 1600mhz core clock regardless of voltage on stock bios or maximum voltage on modded bios.

2. The memory overclocks like crap. Max I can get out of my memory is 7500mhz. What gives? I see almost everyone doing 7800-8000mhz memory. All ive done is got latest NV driver and MSI AB 4.1 and overclock memory in there. I then run 3dmark firestrike benchmark. Am I doing something wrong? Im not really an expert on gpu memory overclocking.

Thanks


----------



## Xoriam

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *$ilent*
> 
> My MSI 970s are acting strange.
> 
> They can do 1520mhz core clock each in SLI at stock voltage and game all day.
> 
> Problem?
> 
> 1. They wont go past 1600mhz core clock regardless of voltage on stock bios or maximum voltage on modded bios.
> 2. The memory overclocks like crap. Max I can get out of my memory is 7500mhz. What gives? I see almost everyone doing 7800-8000mhz memory. All ive done is got latest NV driver and MSI AB 4.1 and overclock memory in there. I then run 3dmark firestrike benchmark. Am I doing something wrong? Im not really an expert on gpu memory overclocking.
> 
> Thanks


Almost all 970s cap out at 1600mhz absolute max core, only a select few cards have seemed to push up to 1620. we'd need alot more voltage controll to go further.
You've probably got hynix memory, which in that case your 7500mhz OC is not abnormal.


----------



## OkanG

Just to be sure, which clock are you guys looking at when reporting core clock? Because MSI Afterburner and Unigine Valley show two different clocks, I assume Valley includes some kind of boost?


----------



## AngryGoldfish

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *$ilent*
> 
> My MSI 970s are acting strange.
> 
> They can do 1520mhz core clock each in SLI at stock voltage and game all day.
> 
> Problem?
> 
> 1. They wont go past 1600mhz core clock regardless of voltage on stock bios or maximum voltage on modded bios.
> 2. The memory overclocks like crap. Max I can get out of my memory is 7500mhz. What gives? I see almost everyone doing 7800-8000mhz memory. All ive done is got latest NV driver and MSI AB 4.1 and overclock memory in there. I then run 3dmark firestrike benchmark. Am I doing something wrong? Im not really an expert on gpu memory overclocking.
> 
> Thanks


My Hynix memory maxes out at 7700Mhz. Seemingly Samsung memory has been a little more popular this time around, though I don't have exact numbers so I could be wrong. Which brand do you have?

1600Mhz is very high. Most don't go past 1600Mhz, even with modded voltage. Some chips are just not up for that kind of speed. Plus, those that have surpassed 1600Mhz have noted little to no performance gain. There are voltage restrictions that are apparently hardwired into the card. 1650Mhz, I think, is the maximum I've seen at the 1.3somethingorother volts.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *OkanG*
> 
> Just to be sure, which clock are you guys looking at when reporting core clock? Because MSI Afterburner and Unigine Valley show two different clocks, I assume Valley includes some kind of boost?


I don't believe Valley is accurate. GPU-Z, HWiNFO registers boost clock, AFAIK.


----------



## $ilent

Ah right thanks. Just seems weird they can do so well on stock volt then just kinda die past 1600mhz


----------



## OkanG

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *AngryGoldfish*
> 
> I don't believe Valley is accurate. GPU-Z, HWiNFO registers boost clock, AFAIK.


wow really.. Valley registers 1649Mhz while GPU-z says 1532Mhz. And that's as stable as it gets..


----------



## UZ7

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *$ilent*
> 
> My MSI 970s are acting strange.
> 
> They can do 1520mhz core clock each in SLI at stock voltage and game all day.
> 
> Problem?
> 
> 1. They wont go past 1600mhz core clock regardless of voltage on stock bios or maximum voltage on modded bios.
> 2. The memory overclocks like crap. Max I can get out of my memory is 7500mhz. What gives? I see almost everyone doing 7800-8000mhz memory. All ive done is got latest NV driver and MSI AB 4.1 and overclock memory in there. I then run 3dmark firestrike benchmark. Am I doing something wrong? Im not really an expert on gpu memory overclocking.
> 
> Thanks


For MSI 970s most of them will cap out around 1550-80ish simply needs more voltage for the slight bump. Gigabyte are known to hit 1600s since at full voltage they get 1.26V rather than 1.25V that we see with the MSI. But realistically anything past 1550s I dont think its worth that much for voltage/heat increase (even though they don't really get that hot). Ram is random lol (no pun intended) I have Hynix on mine my card was bought in around mid November and it tops at around 8100-8200MHz for benching, gaming it can do 8000 but I like to keep it at around 7800MHz since there really isnt much cooling on it anyway and the "most" you'll get is 1-3fps difference. So for my 24/7 clocks I like to keep it at around 1514MHz +0mV (1.2V stock)/ 7800MHz memory and call it a day, runs super cool and the only time I go for super high clocks is for benchmarking purposes, not daily gaming.

http://www.3dmark.com/fs/3600137 I think this is the highest I've gotten on 3DMark, havent tried for more.


----------



## AngryGoldfish

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *OkanG*
> 
> wow really.. Valley registers 1649Mhz while GPU-z says 1532Mhz. And that's as stable as it gets..


Valley has shown I was at over 1700Mhz one time! MSI AB, HWiNFO64, GPU-Z, they all note the speeds were actually at 1550Mhz. It also noted my memory clocks were higher than the aforementioned utilities.


----------



## Rickles

Anyone know if tigerdirect is doing returns for people that bought in September? I got mine on the 19th through Paypal and would send it back if it's not too much hassle.


----------



## OkanG

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *AngryGoldfish*
> 
> Valley has shown I was at over 1700Mhz one time! MSI AB, HWiNFO64, GPU-Z, they all note the speeds were actually at 1550Mhz. It also noted my memory clocks were higher than the aforementioned utilities.


Afterburner and HWinfo report memory as 4001Mhz and Valley as 4005Mhz, so that's pretty close. But core clock jumps over 100Mhz. How much is your core offset if you're getting it to 1600Mhz?


----------



## UZ7

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Rickles*
> 
> Anyone know if tigerdirect is doing returns for people that bought in September? I got mine on the 19th through Paypal and would send it back if it's not too much hassle.


You can probably contact Peter on the Geforce forums but supposedly anyone who bought the card regardless of date purchase will have a window to return it. If not nVidia said they will be contacting the retailers about the issue, but I would contact tigerdirect first then if it doesnt work out, contact an nVidia rep.


----------



## AngryGoldfish

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *OkanG*
> 
> Afterburner and HWinfo report memory as 4001Mhz and Valley as 4005Mhz, so that's pretty close. But core clock jumps over 100Mhz. How much is your core offset if you're getting it to 1600Mhz?


I can't get it to 1600Mhz with GPU-Z. I wasn't even stable at my first overclock of 1550Mhz as I was throttling. I'm currently 1hr 30min stable at 1500/7700Mhz on Valley. I might try for more, but I don't want to throttle again.

As for your question, I honestly don't know what the offset is. I haven't really checked because people always told me not to pay attention to Valley clocks. 1500Mhz reads as around 1640Mhz, if I remember rightly. I'll check and get back to you.


----------



## AngryGoldfish

1654Mhz is what 1500Mhz looks like in Valley. My memory is actually right at 3860 or whatever it was, which is roughly half of 7700.


----------



## Xoriam

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *$ilent*
> 
> Ah right thanks. Just seems weird they can do so well on stock volt then just kinda die past 1600mhz


This was my gripe as well.
It's been a long time since i've seen cards who don't actually care much about the core voltage.
Speaking of this, you can actually undervolt these quite nicely.


----------



## SalmonTaco

Newegg online chat made it seem possible to return my card for a refund - I bought it on October 17.

Not sure what to do at this point.


----------



## FatherBoard PSU

havent posted in awhile just got my asus strix 970, looks sooooooooo smooooooth lol. havent tried much for oc yet. only pushing at 1300 core and 7100 memory but loving the performance. will oc more when i get some more time to mess with it


----------



## OkanG

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *AngryGoldfish*
> 
> I can't get it to 1600Mhz with GPU-Z. I wasn't even stable at my first overclock of 1550Mhz as I was throttling. I'm currently 1hr 30min stable at 1500/7700Mhz on Valley. I might try for more, but I don't want to throttle again.
> 
> As for your question, I honestly don't know what the offset is. I haven't really checked because people always told me not to pay attention to Valley clocks. 1500Mhz reads as around 1640Mhz, if I remember rightly. I'll check and get back to you.


Okay, thanks. I'll just let you know by the way, Valley is not a good stress tester at all. 3dmark is decent, but the best way is to just play a lot of games with highest settings. I had to lower the core clock by 20Mhz going from stress testing it on Valley to BF4. It was the same when I ran Heaven on my old 670 back in the day. They're just not good for stress testing


----------



## smushroomed

Has anyone gotten Asus to let us refund the difference for 980s?

I have an ROG swift so I am going to be one of those edge cases who actually needs all the performance they can afford due to 144hz 1440p


----------



## GrimDoctor

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *smushroomed*
> 
> Has anyone gotten Asus to let us refund the difference for 980s?
> 
> I have an ROG swift so I am going to be one of those edge cases who actually needs all the performance they can afford due to 144hz 1440p


Asus helped me get a refund from my retailer. I called them and they created a case and case number. I ended up getting a 980 Strix yesterday.


----------



## PureBlackFire

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *smushroomed*
> 
> Has anyone gotten Asus to let us refund the difference for 980s?
> 
> I have an ROG swift so I am going to be one of those edge cases who actually needs all the performance they can afford due to 144hz 1440p


lol, you'd have a hard enough time getting Asus to rma a card, much less upgrade to a better one. I've been down this path with them several times and two years ago was it for me. no more Asus products will be bought with my money (though I am consideing two of their X99 motherboards ugh). anyway, I strongly doubt they will oblige. a guy on this forum who works in Asus cs department had this to say on the matter: http://www.overclock.net/t/1537725/pcper-nvidia-responds-to-gtx-970-3-5gb-memory-issue/1800_40#post_23476003


----------



## jlhawn

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *juniordnz*
> 
> So what? You just got 12.5% less than what you paid for and your answer is so what? I must be really crazy to value my money...
> 
> The thing is that if I knew I would have bought the 290x, or stepped up and bought a 980 instead. A lot of people bought this card because it was advertised 4gb of VRAM (and stop posting "but there is 4gb there" because it really doesn't matter if the last 0.5 makes the game suck) otherwise they would have done diferently. If your happy with your card and its wonderful 1080p single card perfomance, by all means. Just understand that are A LOT of people that bought this cards to do SLI, or upgraded from a system that had 3gb of VRAM and thought 4gb would be nice to have.
> 
> To me it seems that are a bunch of people in denial trying to convince others that it's all okay when in fact they are trying to convince themselves.


haven't been around for a couple days, came across these post and I agree with you 100%
the way I game I will never use 4gb of vrm, but the point is I paid for a usable 4 gb of vrm because I wanted it, I did not want 3.5gb. my GTX 680 has 4gb vrm, I never came close to using it all but what if someday I did need all the 4gb of vram I paid for? hell maybe in 6 months I might need the full 4gb, but I will only be able to use 3.5gb and then when I try to use the other .5gb my program will fall on it's face.
I call BIG FOUL on Nvidia, it's dirty pool.
if I could get a full refund on my 970 (which won't happen) I would buy a 980 but I would expect about $75.00 off the purchase price for my inconvenience.


----------



## $ilent

Quick firestrike run with my GTX 970s SLI @ 1530/8000



Notice the 112% TDP limit on one of the cards, currently in the process of making a new bios with higher TDP limit. Is this score any good for my gpus coupled with a 4790k on win7?


----------



## TheADLA

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *$ilent*
> 
> Quick firestrike run with my GTX 970s SLI @ 1530/8000
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Notice the 112% TDP limit on one of the cards, currently in the process of making a new bios with higher TDP limit. Is this score any good for my gpus coupled with a 4790k on win7?


Yeah, looks good to me. I had 10956 points with a single 970 @ 1501 GPU and 8000 Memory .








The score is as we know never really double with SLI so they seem to scale well


----------



## ironhide138

So I just picked up Dead Light and the game crashed a few mins in, saying that it was out of system memory. I checked task manager, and system memory was just under 6gb used, while my 970 was at 3.2, and on afterburner the graph was at the top, and was yellow. Is this due to the 970s memory problem? Is this what I have to look forward to with future games?


----------



## Attomsk

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ironhide138*
> 
> So I just picked up Dead Light and the game crashed a few mins in, saying that it was out of system memory. I checked task manager, and system memory was just under 6gb used, while my 970 was at 3.2, and on afterburner the graph was at the top, and was yellow. Is this due to the 970s memory problem? Is this what I have to look forward to with future games?


Uhh no. Dying light has a memory leak bug and they are working on a patch to fix it. It has nothing to do with the 970


----------



## error-id10t

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *$ilent*
> 
> Quick firestrike run with my GTX 970s SLI @ 1530/8000
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Notice the 112% TDP limit on one of the cards, currently in the process of making a new bios with higher TDP limit. Is this score any good for my gpus coupled with a 4790k on win7?


If you're throttling it'll rise up, this was ran at: 1,535MHz / 2,053MHz.

http://img.hwbot.org/u47729/image_id_1288996.png


----------



## DirtySocks

After the update of 347.25 my fps has been increased like by 30 in BF 4 (using bf4 editor settings, res scale 120%).
Used to have 80ish now its like 120-160 in jet


----------



## TheADLA

Had her tested on Firestrike with 1528 Boost(according to GPU-Z Render Test) . I saw in Afterburner (see pic) that she boosted herself to 1554 rock stable (nice!!) during Firestrike








Nice result. If i have the the 4790K (right now I only have the 4790 non-K), I should be around 13000 points maybe


----------



## TheBoom

Hi guys I just got a Zotac GTX 970 Amp yesterday. Can say I'm incredibly pleased with card.

Did a quick overclocking trial and noticed that the card was throttling 100% of the time even +10 core due to the 106% power limit.

My previous card was a MSI Hawk 760 GTX and default power limit was at 115% so I had no issues with the card throttling down.

Is there a skyn3t bios anywhere on the web for download to address this issue?


----------



## TheADLA

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TheBoom*
> 
> Hi guys I just got a Zotac GTX 970 Amp yesterday. Can say I'm incredibly pleased with card.
> 
> Did a quick overclocking trial and noticed that the card was throttling 100% of the time even +10 core due to the 106% power limit.
> 
> My previous card was a MSI Hawk 760 GTX and default power limit was at 115% so I had no issues with the card throttling down.
> 
> Is there a skyn3t bios anywhere on the web for download to address this issue?


You use Afterburner? What are your clocks? What Benchmark did you use?


----------



## TheBoom

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TheADLA*
> 
> You use Afterburner? What are your clocks? What Benchmark did you use?


Yes afterburner. Stock clocks are around 1260 mhz max boost. I used Unigine Valley. TDP peaks at around 110% at stock boost clocks.


----------



## ironhide138

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Attomsk*
> 
> Uhh no. Dying light has a memory leak bug and they are working on a patch to fix it. It has nothing to do with the 970


Phew, good shah. I was worried it was gpu, since AB showed the vram was maxxed out, and system memory was only around 6gb out of 8.


----------



## TheADLA

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TheBoom*
> 
> Yes afterburner. Stock clocks are around 1260 mhz max boost. I used Unigine Valley. TDP peaks at around 110% at stock boost clocks.


So you did increase the voltage and maxed the out the TDP then I guess. Which one you have ? The AMP Extreme or Omega version ? ( I remember there are different versions). I also remember that Zotac for whatever reasons limited their voltage and power target options. You really do might need a custom bios in this case.









what FPS you get in Valley? at what settings?


----------



## TheBoom

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TheADLA*
> 
> So you did increase the voltage and maxed the out the TDP then I guess. Which one you have ? The AMP Extreme or Omega version ? ( I remember there are different versions). I also remember that Zotac for whatever reasons limited their voltage and power target options. You really do might need a custom bios in this case.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> what FPS you get in Valley? at what settings?


Didn't touch the voltage at all since the TDP was limiting the clocks. Yeah i'm trying to do a custom bios just wanted to know if skynet had already done one since I pretty much suck at tweaking bioses. I used the skynet bios for my old 760 gtx and it worked flawlessly.

My zotac amp is the reference one, not the omega or extreme edition.


----------



## TheADLA

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TheBoom*
> 
> Didn't touch the voltage at all since the TDP was limiting the clocks. Yeah i'm trying to do a custom bios just wanted to know if skynet had already done one since I pretty much suck at tweaking bioses. I used the skynet bios for my old 760 gtx and it worked flawlessly.
> 
> My zotac amp is the reference one, not the omega or extreme edition.


Otherwise extract your bios with GPU-Z, upload it here and see if one of our bios magicians can do some work on it. I suck at that too. Never tried it. lol. Too afraid


----------



## hamzta09

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ironhide138*
> 
> So I just picked up Dead Light and the game crashed a few mins in, saying that it was out of system memory. I checked task manager, and system memory was just under 6gb used, while my 970 was at 3.2, and on afterburner the graph was at the top, and was yellow. Is this due to the 970s memory problem? Is this what I have to look forward to with future games?


Dead Light is a 2d scroller.
You mean Dying Light.


----------



## amartolos




----------



## TheBoom

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TheADLA*
> 
> Otherwise extract your bios with GPU-Z, upload it here and see if one of our bios magicians can do some work on it. I suck at that too. Never tried it. lol. Too afraid


Somehow managed to do it lol. But even at 125% power target the card seems to be trying to exceed the TDP. Voltage still at 1.2v and card seems stable for 2-3 runs of Valley at 1470mhz core. Im quite suprised actually since the card has a pretty low ASIC score of 67%. Temps are peaking at around 84C.

Gonna tweak the max TDP to 150% and see what happens.


----------



## TheBoom

Now the TDP isn't the limit anymore. Card goes to 1465-1470 mhz at 1.2v without artifacting or crashing drivers. But temps are reaching 86c. I should probably stop at this overclock.


----------



## bluedevil

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *amartolos*


Classic. I will be most likely be getting another 970 in due time for SLI. Just gotta wait till they come in for refund 1st, then I will buy for cheap!


----------



## Wirerat

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TheBoom*
> 
> 
> 
> Now the TDP isn't the limit anymore. Card goes to 1465-1470 mhz at 1.2v without artifacting or crashing drivers. But temps are reaching 86c. I should probably stop at this overclock.


why do you still have a gtx 460 in there?

That old hot card is prolly whats wrong with your temps. That 460 doing physx will only slow down the 970.


----------



## TheBoom

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Wirerat*
> 
> why do you still have a gtx 460 in there?
> 
> That old hot card is prolly whats wrong with your temps. That 460 doing physx will only slow down the 970.


Is that so? I'm using the 460 gtx to run physx as well as handle my 2 other monitors.

Didn't know that it would cause increased temps on my primary card. The 2 cards are not sitting next to each other by the way.

I think my temps are more likely due to my case and the watercooling design for the CPU. Radiator is at the front of the case hence the air that comes into the rest of the components is already warm. Besides my ambient air temps are about 28-30C at least since I reside in a hot tropical country. Haha.


----------



## Wirerat

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TheBoom*
> 
> Is that so? I'm using the 460 gtx to run physx as well as handle my 2 other monitors.
> 
> Didn't know that it would cause increased temps on my primary card. The 2 cards are not sitting next to each other by the way.
> 
> I think my temps are more likely due to my case and the watercooling design for the CPU. Radiator is at the front of the case hence the air that comes into the rest of the components is already warm. Besides my ambient air temps are about 28-30C at least since I reside in a hot tropical country. Haha.


look at theoretical difference in the 970 and 460 http://www.hwcompare.com/18087/geforce-gtx-460-vs-geforce-gtx-970/
Noway it can run physics and not bottleneck.

Your 970 can run all those monitors by it self. It can run 4.


----------



## TheBoom

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Wirerat*
> 
> gtx 460 is a hot card. Your 970 can run all those monitors by it self. It can run 4.


There won't be a performance hit on the 970 if I use it to run all 4 monitors? From what I've noticed the 460 GTX temps barely go over 50C in Valley.


----------



## Rickles

Running 3 on mine, only game on one though.


----------



## Wirerat

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TheBoom*
> 
> There won't be a performance hit on the 970 if I use it to run all 4 monitors? From what I've noticed the 460 GTX temps barely go over 50C in Valley.


even if its not causing higher temps. It has no purpose except wasting power.

Listen you can run multiple monitors with extended desktop and only game on one. In that situation the added monitor does not slow it down.

The Performance hit comes only if you do surround gaming. Thats where u play the games stretched accross multiple monitors at the same time.


----------



## XanderTheGoober

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TheBoom*
> 
> There won't be a performance hit on the 970 if I use it to run all 4 monitors? From what I've noticed the 460 GTX temps barely go over 50C in Valley.


using 4 monitors on my 970 3 of which are in surround. not slowed down a bit by adding a fourth monitor.


----------



## Xoriam

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ironhide138*
> 
> So I just picked up Dead Light and the game crashed a few mins in, saying that it was out of system memory. I checked task manager, and system memory was just under 6gb used, while my 970 was at 3.2, and on afterburner the graph was at the top, and was yellow. Is this due to the 970s memory problem? Is this what I have to look forward to with future games?


you need a page file to run dying light or it will crash untill the memory leak is fixed.


----------



## TheBoom

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Wirerat*
> 
> even if its not causing higher temps. It has no purpose except wasting power.
> 
> Listen you can run multiple monitors with extended desktop and only game on one. In that situation the added monitor does not slow it down.
> 
> The Performance hit comes only if you do surround gaming. Thats where u play the games stretched accross multiple monitors at the same time.


Thanks for the info. Had no idea that a 2nd GPU running Physx would bottleneck the primary one.

Saw a Youtube video in which the guy claims that running multiple monitors causes an increase temps even if you game on one only and leave the others on desktop.





Guess I will remove the 460 GTX then.


----------



## AngryGoldfish

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *OkanG*
> 
> Okay, thanks. I'll just let you know by the way, Valley is not a good stress tester at all. 3dmark is decent, but the best way is to just play a lot of games with highest settings. I had to lower the core clock by 20Mhz going from stress testing it on Valley to BF4. It was the same when I ran Heaven on my old 670 back in the day. They're just not good for stress testing


This is true. And who cares if you're Valley stable if your games aren't? I've tested a few of my favourite games like Tomb Raider, Max Payne 3 and Spec Ops, but I have yet to try CS:GO, Bioshock, or Far Cry 3. And I have yet to test them thoroughly. I've only tried a few missions.

With that said, Valley has shown failings where Heaven and Fire Strike hasn't.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *$ilent*
> 
> Quick firestrike run with my GTX 970s SLI @ 1530/8000
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Notice the 112% TDP limit on one of the cards, currently in the process of making a new bios with higher TDP limit. Is this score any good for my gpus coupled with a 4790k on win7?


Man, my TDP never rarely goes above 90% in Fire Strike at 1500Mhz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *amartolos*


I don't know whether to laugh or cry. You know a company's done f'cked up if they start getting Downfall-like mockery videos and everyone watches them.


----------



## ironhide138

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Xoriam*
> 
> you need a page file to run dying light or it will crash untill the memory leak is fixed.


how big should it be?


----------



## hamzta09

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ironhide138*
> 
> how big should it be?


64GB.

Atleast 2GB.


----------



## ironhide138

hmm, mines at min/max 2gb right now. Il bump it up to 6 and see what happens. thanks.


----------



## SAMsite

Guys what do you have to say about the following results (Gigabyte 970 G1):

Anti-aliasing off : Core Clock 1392
Anti-aliasing 2X MSAA : Core Clock 1430
Anti-aliasing 4X MSAA : Core Clock 1455
Anti-aliasing 4X MSAA : Core Clock 1455

The card is stock


----------



## SAMsite

My card is loud on idle, i have tweaked the original bios RPM levels (Made a Back-up Copy also)



Can some guide me how to flash it to the card, tried Nvflash but i am not able to fully grasp it.


----------



## Woundingchaney

Ed
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TheBoom*
> 
> Yes afterburner. Stock clocks are around 1260 mhz max boost. I used Unigine Valley. TDP peaks at around 110% at stock boost clocks.


The Valley benchmark gave me unreliable hardware reading everytime I ran it when I had 970s.


----------



## $ilent

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *AngryGoldfish*
> 
> Man, my TDP never rarely goes above 90% in Fire Strike at 1500Mhz


Its strange though, only one card is going over 100%, the other is sitting back at 90%. I think its because of SLI so the quicker card is not properly going for it whilst the other is going 100%.

Gonna try a new bios now Cyclops made for me with better TDP limit.


----------



## AngryGoldfish

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *$ilent*
> 
> Its strange though, only one card is going over 100%, the other is sitting back at 90%. I think its because of SLI so the quicker card is not properly going for it whilst the other is going 100%.
> 
> Gonna try a new bios now Cyclops made for me with better TDP limit.


It's strange for me too because I'm still throttling somewhere despite previously never reaching 65°C and rarely going over 90% TDP. I'd like to try a modified BIOS as well, but I wouldn't know what to change to improve stability since I have yet to figure out what's causing my throttling.


----------



## leakydog

anyone here with "white dots" on the edges in some games??


----------



## hamzta09

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *leakydog*
> 
> anyone here with "white dots" on the edges in some games??


Is MSAA enabled?

I got white pixels on edges in World of Warcraft when using MSAA, before they removed MSAA.

or it could be artifacting from OC'd vram or something?


----------



## leakydog

in Metro 2033 and BF4 - I see dots only with MSAA

in AC:U even without any AA, still visible but not that much

in ME:SoM few random dots in cloak of main character or in faces of ugly orcs

with stock clocks...it happens even with downclocked VRAM (-500Mhz in Afterburner) Also I tried different gtx970 (gigabyte) - same issue


----------



## juniordnz

Sometimes I see dots on AC:U but it's a little bit different then yours. They are not white and doesn't appear on the edges, they appear anywhere and look like if wholes had been made in the ceiling lol seriously, they look like sunshine that hits the surface through little holes.

Probably just another of ACU bugs.


----------



## battleaxe

Okay, to be fair I'm not really butthurt over this whole thing... but this is just too funny. At least I can laugh about it...


----------



## leakydog

how it looks like in AC:U


----------



## juniordnz

No, I get nothing like that.


----------



## ninecats

so i bought 2 zotac 970's EE off amazon because i don't really overclock, i would feel bad about the 3.5gb vram issue if i didn't call in and get a 25% refund on each card. seriously guys, call amazon and ask for a partial refund, you can get like 80-100$ back with zero hassle.

still a little peeved because have a qnix 2710 @ 90hz


----------



## Team Grinder

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *amartolos*


That was a classic. I haven't laughed that hard in ages.


----------



## leakydog

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *juniordnz*
> 
> No, I get nothing like that.


Oh... I don't understand why this is happening to me :-(

which type of AA are you using?


----------



## juniordnz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *leakydog*
> 
> Oh... I don't understand why this is happening to me :-(
> 
> which type of AA are you using?


While testing for frametime spikes I used everything avaiable, from FXAA, to MSAA, to TXAA. Nothing like that happened to me.


----------



## leakydog

with FXAA:


----------



## leakydog

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *juniordnz*
> 
> While testing for frametime spikes I used everything avaiable, from FXAA, to MSAA, to TXAA. Nothing like that happened to me.


Alright, so I have to get used to it :-/


----------



## berserkervmax

My Gigabyte 970 G1 is one of the relly first GKs !


Engineering Release - Not for Production Use


----------



## $ilent

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ninecats*
> 
> so i bought 2 zotac 970's EE off amazon because i don't really overclock, i would feel bad about the 3.5gb vram issue if i didn't call in and get a 25% refund on each card. seriously guys, call amazon and ask for a partial refund, you can get like 80-100$ back with zero hassle.
> 
> still a little peeved because have a qnix 2710 @ 90hz


A single 1440p monitor wont suffer from any issue with the whole 3.5GB thing, its mostly down to multi monitors IIRC.

On another note, not sure how much higher I can push it!


----------



## Enzo Who

I read a post of a certain someone who managed to get a refund and upgraded to a 980. Seemed like a good solution when I read it but then I watched the video and realised something. Cried my eyes out laughing.


----------



## Cannonkill

so i guess there is a break in period with my cxard bec before it could only do 1570 on 1.312v but now its doing 1606 stable at 1.312v and with the mem at 8000mhz. fan is set to 75% and card never goes above 50C


----------



## TheBoom

Anyone else got locked to 1.2v in afterburner? Unlocked voltage control and applied +15mv but card doesn't seem to go over 1.2v


----------



## Cannonkill

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TheBoom*
> 
> Anyone else got locked to 1.2v in afterburner? Unlocked voltage control and applied +15mv but card doesn't seem to go over 1.2v


try moding the bios and what card are u on


----------



## TheADLA

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TheBoom*
> 
> Anyone else got locked to 1.2v in afterburner? Unlocked voltage control and applied +15mv but card doesn't seem to go over 1.2v


Mine is unlocked +87mV but she also stays at 1.2525v and doesn't go above. I think if you wanna go above that, you have to modify it in the Bios.


----------



## $ilent

My cards act weird.

I flash the same bios to both my cards, but one of them always runs at a mega low voltage like 1.125v MAX and the other goes to 1.2128v. This is whilst the cards are running BF3 maxed out at 99% load at 1500/8000mhz.

What gives? is the voltage just hard wired into the cards and you cant change their idle voltage range? Like I get how one of my cards is not as good as the other, thus it need more voltage, but its such a huge difference in voltage at +0 in AB?


----------



## Jukens

I chatted with Amazon about the memory issue and they offered me 10% partial refund. I gladly accepted.


----------



## Spectre-

guys

BEST VIDEO EVER -


----------



## Cannonkill

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Spectre-*
> 
> guys
> 
> BEST VIDEO EVER -


omg that's do well done live it


----------



## ricko99

So apparently my 970 EXOC BE is locked voltage. Stock was 1.212v and i tried increasing the core voltage by +37mv and it stays at 1.212v

Anything I can do to unlock the voltage?


----------



## TheADLA

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ricko99*
> 
> So apparently my 970 EXOC BE is locked voltage. Stock was 1.212v and i tried increasing the core voltage by +37mv and it stays at 1.212v
> 
> Anything I can do to unlock the voltage?


You can do a Bios modification.


----------



## Spectre-

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ricko99*
> 
> So apparently my 970 EXOC BE is locked voltage. Stock was 1.212v and i tried increasing the core voltage by +37mv and it stays at 1.212v
> 
> Anything I can do to unlock the voltage?


you could unlock your bios by doing a custom flash

my EXOC gets to 1600 pretty easily

if you brick your card while flashing you will void your warranty thats all


----------



## Swolern

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *battleaxe*
> 
> Okay, to be fair I'm not really butthurt over this whole thing... but this is just too funny. At least I can laugh about it...


Laughed so hard I think I pissed myself!


----------



## buxstr

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *OnlyOnCloud9*
> 
> I am currently at 1500mhz on the core and 7830mhz on the memory is it worth adding voltage to get to 8000mhz memory? My highest temp at full load for 4 hours is 63 degrees celsius. What would be a safe voltage limit?


I may be wrong but I think increasing voltage only affects core clock; memory voltage is some
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *battleaxe*
> 
> Okay, to be fair I'm not really butthurt over this whole thing... but this is just too funny. At least I can laugh about it...


Funniest thing I've seen for a along long time.


----------



## error-id10t

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jukens*
> 
> I chatted with Amazon about the memory issue and they offered me 10% partial refund. I gladly accepted.


I went for full refund for my cards, I couldn't accept what they did. I'll now buy a 290 or 290X so I can sit and wait for next-gen AMD cards.


----------



## FatherBoard PSU

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Spectre-*
> 
> guys
> 
> BEST VIDEO EVER -


hilarious man!!! and come on error... you got a full refund to buy an amd product guess you will be getting another refund shortly. lol in all seriousness im just playin


----------



## generalkayoss

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *battleaxe*
> 
> Okay, to be fair I'm not really butthurt over this whole thing... but this is just too funny. At least I can laugh about it...


BAHAHAHA!!!

True story


----------



## TheBoom

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Cannonkill*
> 
> try moding the bios and what card are u on


I'm on the zotac 970 amp basic edition. Did a bios mod to increase the ranges to 1237mv. Now the card goes a little higher to 1212mv, at least according to afterburner. On GPU-Z it shows as 1221mv. But it still throttles down to 1200mv occasionally for some weird reason although I've set my priority to temp limit and my temps haven't hit the limit of 88c. Power target has been tweaked to 200% but the card doesn't seem to go over 131% according to GPU-Z.

PerfCap Reason in GPU-Z seems to be varying from PWR,VREL,VOP to VOP alone to PWR alone at times.

I'm starting to think Zotac made a hardware lock on the card for the power target and voltage limits.


----------



## TheADLA

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TheBoom*
> 
> I'm on the zotac 970 amp basic edition. Did a bios mod to increase the ranges to 1237mv. Now the card goes a little higher to 1212mv, at least according to afterburner. On GPU-Z it shows as 1221mv. But it still throttles down to 1200mv occasionally for some weird reason although I've set my priority to temp limit and my temps haven't hit the limit of 88c. Power target has been tweaked to 200% but the card doesn't seem to go over 131% according to GPU-Z.
> 
> PerfCap Reason in GPU-Z seems to be varying from PWR,VREL,VOP to VOP alone to PWR alone at times.
> 
> I'm starting to think Zotac made a hardware lock on the card for the power target and voltage limits.


So how is she performing in daily use? You got any benchmark results or Game FPS ?


----------



## TheBoom

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TheADLA*
> 
> So how is she performing in daily use? You got any benchmark results or Game FPS ?




This is the performance at stock, in other words 1267mhz core and 3ghz mem. My CPU is left at stock.



This is +155 mhz core and +505 mhz mem (effective at 1421mhz core max and 4010ghz mem).

Only problem is this OC isn't exactly stable in games due to voltage limit. Could only manage +100mhz core and +505mhz mem in Farcry 4 without crashing after some time.

Dying Light seems to be very OC unfriendly though. Even at this OC there were random green artifacts all the time although it didn't crash the drivers.

Now I just need to find out how to force the voltage added. Either the voltage is being reported incorrectly or it's just not being applied.


----------



## TheADLA

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TheBoom*
> 
> 
> 
> This is the performance at stock, in other words 1267mhz core and 3ghz mem. My CPU is left at stock.
> 
> 
> 
> This is +155 mhz core and +505 mhz mem (effective at 1421mhz core max and 4010ghz mem).
> 
> Only problem is this OC isn't exactly stable in games due to voltage limit. Could only manage +100mhz core and +505mhz mem in Farcry 4 without crashing after some time.
> 
> Dying Light seems to be very OC unfriendly though. Even at this OC there were random green artifacts all the time although it didn't crash the drivers.
> 
> Now I just need to find out how to force the voltage added. Either the voltage is being reported incorrectly or it's just not being applied.


Your OC results are quiet good.







Here are mine with an actual set boost of 1528 (but according to Afterburner, my Card boosted to 1554 during Firestrike Extreme)
I had 2 times some artifacts in the first graphics test though but it ran through.





I don't have artefacts in Dying Light, but I sometimes have 1 random little blue star like artifact just appearing in a blink of an eye. Don't know what that is. just sometimes and only one and just for a blink of an eye. But I game with a boost of 1501. I only do 1528 for benching.

Edit: But I think even with a clock of 1300+ (I think set at 1267 your Card will boost over 1300) gameplay will be smooth enough. I also, as said only use higher clock for benching. 5-8 FPS more or less on a high level do not really make a major difference in gaming.


----------



## TheBoom

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TheADLA*
> 
> Your OC results are quiet good.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Here are mine with an actual set boost of 1528 (but according to Afterburner, my Card boosted to 1554 during Firestrike Extreme)
> I had 2 times some artifacts in the first graphics test though but it ran through.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I don't have artefacts in Dying Light, but I sometimes have 1 random little blue star like artifact just appearing in a blink of an eye. Don't know what that is. just sometimes and only one and just for a blink of an eye. But I game with a boost of 1501. I only do 1528 for benching.


How hot does your card run at 1528? Yeah those "blue stars" are artifacts. After I turned the clocks to stock they stopped appearing.

Also what's your voltage at 1528 core? Is it fixed or does it jump up and down occasionally?

I used Maxwell Bios Tweaker to set the voltage ranges to 1250.0mv. But it doesn't seem to show in afterburner or gpu-z. After +37mv in afterburner it goes to 1212mv max in afterburner although it shows it as 1221mv in gpu-z.


----------



## TheADLA

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TheBoom*
> 
> How hot does your card run at 1528? Yeah those "blue stars" are artifacts. After I turned the clocks to stock they stopped appearing.
> 
> Also what's your voltage at 1528 core? Is it fixed or does it jump up and down occasionally?
> 
> I used Maxwell Bios Tweaker to set the voltage ranges to 1250.0mv. But it doesn't seem to show in afterburner or gpu-z. After +37mv in afterburner it goes to 1212mv max in afterburner although it shows it as 1221mv in gpu-z.


My voltage is steady at 1.25v and according to Afterburner it stays rock solid, as does the core. The core clock only goes down during loading times and cut scenes. But good to know with the artifacts, although its always only 1 little star and only from time to time. But that means I also might have to clock down.







. Game didnt crash so far though.

How about your feeling about game playing at stock or overclocked? (by the way, I also come from a MSI 760 Gaming)

Here is my normal OC in GPU-Z and Afterburner


----------



## juniordnz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *$ilent*
> 
> My cards act weird.
> 
> I flash the same bios to both my cards, but one of them always runs at a mega low voltage like 1.125v MAX and the other goes to 1.2128v. This is whilst the cards are running BF3 maxed out at 99% load at 1500/8000mhz.
> 
> What gives? is the voltage just hard wired into the cards and you cant change their idle voltage range? Like I get how one of my cards is not as good as the other, thus it need more voltage, but its such a huge difference in voltage at +0 in AB?


Maybe one of your cards has a higher ASIC, therefore it manages to use much less voltage to run the same clocks.


----------



## TheBoom

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TheADLA*
> 
> My voltage is steady at 1.25v and according to Afterburner it stays rock solid, as does the core. The core clock only goes down during loading times and cut scenes. But good to know with the artifacts, although its always only 1 little star and only from time to time. But that means I also might have to clock down.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> . Game didnt crash so far though.
> 
> How about your feeling about game playing at stock or overclocked? (by the way, I also come from a MSI 760 Gaming)
> 
> Here is my normal OC in GPU-Z and Afterburner


Did you tweak your bios or are you using the default bios? I can't seem to get my voltage to stabilize. Might really be a hardware lock. Unless i'm doing something wrong in the bios editor.

Yeah it's definitely better overclocked. At least a 5-6 fps bump up in Farcry 4 and slightly more in Dying Light.


----------



## ZeVo

So I know many don't want to hear about the whole VRAM issue, but do you guys still think 1440p is possible? In my 1080p monitor I got like a max of 2.6GB mem used, and that was with everything cranked. I don't use the highest AA either, and if I need to I'll lower other settings to use less memory.


----------



## Woundingchaney

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ZeVo*
> 
> So I know many don't want to hear about the whole VRAM issue, but do you guys still think 1440p is possible? In my 1080p monitor I got like a max of 2.6GB mem used, and that was with everything cranked. I don't use the highest AA either, and if I need to I'll lower other settings to use less memory.


For the most part you should be fine with 1440p and no AA.


----------



## benbenkr

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ZeVo*
> 
> So I know many don't want to hear about the whole VRAM issue, but do you guys still think 1440p is possible? In my 1080p monitor I got like a max of 2.6GB mem used, and that was with everything cranked. I don't use the highest AA either, and if I need to I'll lower other settings to use less memory.


SLI 970 at 1440p here. The only game that I ran into trouble is Dying Light, but that game is currently broken so I don't really care. The other is Shadow of Mordor, somewhat. But once I set the textures to High from Ultra, then everything is fine. I don't even know why people would set Ultra textures on SoM when the difference is so minute even on static screenshots. Then people would go rage all over Neogaf or something, like seriously.


----------



## AngryGoldfish

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *benbenkr*
> 
> SLI 970 at 1440p here. The only game that I ran into trouble is Dying Light, but that game is currently broken so I don't really care. The other is Shadow of Mordor, somewhat. But once I set the textures to High from Ultra, then everything is fine. I don't even know why people would set Ultra textures on SoM when the difference is so minute even on static screenshots. Then people would go rage all over Neogaf or something, like seriously.


This. As much as I resent what Nvidia has done, SoM does not need 4-6GB of RAM for the game to look about as good as it's going to get. The Ultra texture pack just isn't worth the hassle. I know that's a defeatist attitude, but I wouldn't be saying it with other games like Skyrim that truly look amazing with higher-end texture packs.


----------



## NHale

I seem to be having an issue with my fan control

I'm using the Maxwell Bios Tweaker and NVflash to lower the limit of the RPMs from 1600 to 1100 on the Gigabyte G1 GTX 970 but sometimes the fans will lose control and just rev up and down from 0 to max rpm. Sometimes it does it and sometimes it doesn't
Any fix for that?


----------



## Swolern

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *NHale*
> 
> I seem to be having an issue with my fan control
> 
> I'm using the Maxwell Bios Tweaker and NVflash to lower the limit of the RPMs from 1600 to 1100 on the Gigabyte G1 GTX 970 but sometimes the fans will lose control and just rev up and down from 0 to max rpm. Sometimes it does it and sometimes it doesn't
> Any fix for that?


Use MSI Afterburner. http://event.msi.com/vga/afterburner/download.htm


----------



## NHale

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Swolern*
> 
> Use MSI Afterburner. http://event.msi.com/vga/afterburner/download.htm


That's not what I meant.

The graphics card comes stock minimum RPM at 1600 which is unbearable when i'm just browsing. I used those programs I mentioned above to make the minimum RPM to 1100 which worked. However sometimes the RPMs of the fan will just go crazy high and then completely low and lose control for a while and then go back to normal.


----------



## juniordnz

Nvidia screwed us, lied to us, made us look like fools and is currently laughing of our faces and our stuttery games in a pool of money. That being said there's no need for those who are happy with their 3.5gb card to try to convince others that aren't that is all ok. As also those who are angry don't need to convince the happy ones that it's the end of the world and they should trade their cards.

Are you happy? Keep it.
Are you angry? Get rid of it and punish Nvidia the way it suits you best.


----------



## Cyclonit

Hi,

I'm not quite sure if this fits here, but I have a serious problem with my Gigabyte G1 Gaming. Recently I upgraded to 3x 1440p (from 1080p + 1440p) and planned on using the Display Ports. Only the left most port works though. The other two do not provide a signal to my monitors and monitors hooked up to them are not being detected by the OS. I'd like to try updating the BIOS (F50) to the next version (F51) but when I try doing so @BIOS claims there is a Bios ID mismatch. Any idea how to resolve this issue?


----------



## battleaxe

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *juniordnz*
> 
> Nvidia screwed us, lied to us, made us look like fools and is currently laughing of our faces and our stuttery games in a pool of money. That being said there's no need for those who are happy with their 3.5gb card to try to convince others that aren't that is all ok. As also those who are angry don't need to convince the happy ones that it's the end of the world and they should trade their cards.
> 
> Are you happy? Keep it.
> Are you angry? Get rid of it and punish Nvidia the way it suits you best.


Agreed. Honestly, this should just close this whole debate down. But it won't of course, it will go on for 200 more pages of nonsense as usual.








+1


----------



## juniordnz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Cyclonit*
> 
> Hi,
> 
> I'm not quite sure if this fits here, but I have a serious problem with my Gigabyte G1 Gaming. Recently I upgraded to 3x 1440p (from 1080p + 1440p) and planned on using the Display Ports. Only the left most port works though. The other two do not provide a signal to my monitors and monitors hooked up to them are not being detected by the OS. I'd like to try updating the BIOS (F50) to the next version (F51) but when I try doing so @BIOS claims there is a Bios ID mismatch. Any idea how to resolve this issue?


Make sure you are getting the correct verision, there are D/F51 and P/F51 versions of the bios. Extract your current BIOS and see which one it is, than you can flash the correct one using nvflash.


----------



## Cyclonit

The one which @BIOS backed up is called "GV-N970G1 GAMING-4GD_D.F50". So I'm assuming this is the D version. On their website Gigabyte provides a single download for F51 (http://www.gigabyte.us/products/product-page.aspx?pid=5209#bios). This download includes two files, one xDD.F51 and one xDP.F51. Are those what you are talking about? I'm confused because the manual tells me to flash both oft those using @BIOS.


----------



## AngryGoldfish

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *NHale*
> 
> That's not what I meant.
> 
> The graphics card comes stock minimum RPM at 1600 which is unbearable when i'm just browsing. I used those programs I mentioned above to make the minimum RPM to 1100 which worked. However sometimes the RPMs of the fan will just go crazy high and then completely low and lose control for a while and then go back to normal.


That doesn't sound right at all. Have you tried updating the BIOS if there is an update for your version? F51 is available for F50 users.

I think you have to use the DD version.

Edit: I can't remember where I saw the directions to use the DD file, so don't do that until you find out for sure.


----------



## juniordnz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Cyclonit*
> 
> The one which @BIOS backed up is called "GV-N970G1 GAMING-4GD_D.F50". So I'm assuming this is the D version. On their website Gigabyte provides a single download for F51 (http://www.gigabyte.us/products/product-page.aspx?pid=5209#bios). This download includes two files, one xDD.F51 and one xDP.F51. Are those what you are talking about? I'm confused because the manual tells me to flash both oft those using @BIOS.


I don't use the display ports, but I believe that the BIOS the G1 uses may differ from port to port. On HDMI it uses one BIOS and on the display ports another. Correct me if I'm wrong someone.

I use HDMI only, so I flashed the BIOS that matched the one extracted as backup while using the HDMI port. Which in my case was P/F51.

EDIT: No, forget it. The difference between the display port and hdmi BIOSes is that one is 7 and the other 8. I remember now. Just flash the one with the same letter as the default one using nvflash.


----------



## Cyclonit

Okay, so I'll try DD.F51. Nvflash doesn't accept the file because it neither has file extension .nvr nor .rom, but F51 instead. Can I change it to either of the former two or do I have to choose a specific one for it to work? I obviously don't want to break my card ^^


----------



## SalmonTaco

I had some crazy black screen artifacting playing BF4 yesterday - I had shadowplay running so I captures a minute of it. My card is at 100% stock settings (facepalm) as my 1680x1050 monitor isn't very demanding.




Is my card defective or is BF4 glitching?


----------



## NHale

I have an F10 which is unfortunate because there is no bios update for f10


----------



## juniordnz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Cyclonit*
> 
> Okay, so I'll try DD.F51. Nvflash doesn't accept the file because it neither has file extension .nvr nor .rom, but F51 instead. Can I change it to either of the former two or do I have to choose a specific one for it to work? I obviously don't want to break my card ^^


Yeah, there's that too. Forgot to mention, the guy who compiled these BIOS and uploaded them to the website forgot to add the extension lol

Just add .rom and you'll be able to flash it. Did it here, flawless victory.


----------



## AngryGoldfish

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *juniordnz*
> 
> Yeah, there's that too. Forgot to mention, the guy who compiled these BIOS and uploaded them to the website forgot to add the extension lol
> 
> Just add .rom and you'll be able to flash it. Did it here, flawless victory.


Do you remove the .F51 extension first?


----------



## juniordnz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *AngryGoldfish*
> 
> Do you remove the .F51 extension first?


.f51 is not an extension, they just named the bios with that. Just add .rom on the end and you're good to go (make sure you have the "hide know extension" settings disabled on the folder view options).


----------



## Cyclonit

Well, updating the bios didn't change anything...


----------



## Mr-Dark

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SalmonTaco*
> 
> I had some crazy black screen artifacting playing BF4 yesterday - I had shadowplay running so I captures a minute of it. My card is at 100% stock settings (facepalm) as my 1680x1050 monitor isn't very demanding.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Is my card defective or is BF4 glitching?


its the driver update to the leatest one solve this problem


----------



## AngryGoldfish

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Cyclonit*
> 
> Well, updating the bios didn't change anything...


You may have a defective card, then. If everything is up to date and your PSU and motherboard are in full working order (as in previous cards did not experience this issue), you may need to return the cardfor an RMA.


----------



## xgunnas

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Cyclonit*
> 
> Hi,
> 
> I'm not quite sure if this fits here, but I have a serious problem with my Gigabyte G1 Gaming. Recently I upgraded to 3x 1440p (from 1080p + 1440p) and planned on using the Display Ports. Only the left most port works though. The other two do not provide a signal to my monitors and monitors hooked up to them are not being detected by the OS. I'd like to try updating the BIOS (F50) to the next version (F51) but when I try doing so @BIOS claims there is a Bios ID mismatch. Any idea how to resolve this issue?


make sure it's plugged in according to the flex display configuration on the gigabyte website


----------



## Cyclonit

According to this image:



using the 3 Display Ports should be possible. There is no order specified by which to use the ports. Some modern monitors (like my U2715hs) do not come with DVI inputs, which would make any ordering extremely difficult.


----------



## ZeVo

Thanks for the responses. I am slightly annoyed about the fiasco, but I've been out of a card for 2 years and not really ready or feel the need to return it. Now to just save my money for a 1440p monitor.

And Cyclonit, I somewhat have a similar problem with you. My second monitor which is DVI doesn't detect any signal when I plug it into my G1. When I plug it into my mobo and run off integrated GPU, it works. I've read maybe it is something regarding that Flex technology but I'm not positive.


----------



## Cyclonit

Hi,
I've played around with my setup some more and came up with the following conclusion:

The two DPs to the right of my G1 are dead. Regardless of how I plug them in, I do not get a signal. Regarding the flex configuration I can somewhat confirm the diagram. As long as I have only 2 monitors connected, I can use any combination of ports (excluding the broken ones ofc). Once I add a third monitor however, the DVI-D port shuts down and I must use DVI-I + HDMI + DP.


----------



## AngryFuture

What has been EVGA's quality been with the GTX 970's?
Im seriously shooting fpt 970 SLI as I miss my GTX 670 SLI (sold one card for bills and then the other started bluescreening... An RMA to EVGA got me the SC GTX 770...)

Gonna be selling the 770 and getting two 970's....


----------



## Alexyy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *AngryFuture*
> 
> What has been EVGA's quality been with the GTX 970's?
> Im seriously shooting fpt 970 SLI as I miss my GTX 670 SLI (sold one card for bills and then the other started bluescreening... An RMA to EVGA got me the SC GTX 770...)
> 
> Gonna be selling the 770 and getting two 970's....


The orginal line up of the 970's and 980 sucked pretty bad but they redid the line up and they are decent look out for the SSC and the FTW+ editions they are pretty good.


----------



## AngryGoldfish

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *AngryFuture*
> 
> What has been EVGA's quality been with the GTX 970's?
> Im seriously shooting fpt 970 SLI as I miss my GTX 670 SLI (sold one card for bills and then the other started bluescreening... An RMA to EVGA got me the SC GTX 770...)
> 
> Gonna be selling the 770 and getting two 970's....


Do you know about the VRAM issue? Because I wouldn't recommend SLI 970's at this stage.


----------



## Cannonkill

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TheBoom*
> 
> I'm on the zotac 970 amp basic edition. Did a bios mod to increase the ranges to 1237mv. Now the card goes a little higher to 1212mv, at least according to afterburner. On GPU-Z it shows as 1221mv. But it still throttles down to 1200mv occasionally for some weird reason although I've set my priority to temp limit and my temps haven't hit the limit of 88c. Power target has been tweaked to 200% but the card doesn't seem to go over 131% according to GPU-Z.
> 
> PerfCap Reason in GPU-Z seems to be varying from PWR,VREL,VOP to VOP alone to PWR alone at times.
> 
> I'm starting to think Zotac made a hardware lock on the card for the power target and voltage limits.


thoss cards are caped atnthatbcolt from the factory andnhave no soft mod that can change it yet so ur kind of stuck untill the company changes thing


----------



## Korax

I'm considering buying two of the 970 FTW+ for $389 each to use on a 1080P 144hz Gsync monitor, would those be decent enough for that setup or should I find a way to add another $300 to my budget and go with 980s.


----------



## AngryFuture

Really
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *AngryGoldfish*
> 
> Do you know about the VRAM issue? Because I wouldn't recommend SLI 970's at this stage.


Not concerned with it at the moment to be honest. Unless i see evidence that 970 SLI is affected in some major way. I mean Ive already seen the 970 SLI benches for 1440p and they wont change. Its not like it was released as a 4gb card and then the card was nerfed by a bios update or something......the cards still bench the same way. And it still better than what I have.

Btw...nice name. Lol.


----------



## AngryFuture

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Alexyy*
> 
> The orginal line up of the 970's and 980 sucked pretty bad but they redid the line up and they are decent look out for the SSC and the FTW+ editions they are pretty good.


Would you recommend any other brands?


----------



## juniordnz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *AngryFuture*
> 
> Really
> Not concerned with it at the moment to be honest. Unless i see evidence that 970 SLI is affected in some major way. I mean Ive already seen the 970 SLI benches for 1440p and they wont change. Its not like it was released as a 4gb card and then the card was nerfed by a bios update or something......the cards still bench the same way. And it still better than what I have.
> 
> Btw...nice name. Lol.


Have you been on a coma for the last 4 months? Benchmarks only show FPS, and FPS is not the problem with nvidia 3.5+0.5gb setup. There's a whole topic 140 pages long filled with people having problems with SLI and yet you say "Unless i see evidence that 970 SLI is affected in some major way".

Friendly advice: Save yourself from the trouble and stay away from those 970s.


----------



## error-id10t

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *AngryFuture*
> 
> Really
> Not concerned with it at the moment to be honest. Unless i see evidence that 970 SLI is affected in some major way. I mean Ive already seen the 970 SLI benches for 1440p and they wont change. Its not like it was released as a 4gb card and then the card was nerfed by a bios update or something......the cards still bench the same way. And it still better than what I have.
> 
> Btw...nice name. Lol.


Yes it's better than what you have but you're buying two, just like what I have and am returning. 970 SLI is a lot of power which allows you to raise settings a fair amount, you WILL run into this problem and you WILL regret your purchase. But in the end it's up to you of course.


----------



## xgunnas

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Cyclonit*
> 
> Hi,
> I've played around with my setup some more and came up with the following conclusion:
> 
> The two DPs to the right of my G1 are dead. Regardless of how I plug them in, I do not get a signal. Regarding the flex configuration I can somewhat confirm the diagram. As long as I have only 2 monitors connected, I can use any combination of ports (excluding the broken ones ofc). Once I add a third monitor however, the DVI-D port shuts down and I must use DVI-I + HDMI + DP.


that's the setup I'm currently using, I had to use the DVI-I instead of DVI-D and used the display port closer to the HDMI port, and the HDMI port is also in use. I cannot have more than 2 devices plugged in if i use the DVI-D.

.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *AngryFuture*
> 
> Would you recommend any other brands?


I think the new SSC is underpriced and is the card to card, though the ftw+ comes with a back plate, haven't heard of any coil whine issues with the newer evga cards so those two are the ones I recommend above the Gigabyte and MSI.

As for the ram issue, I personally think it's overblown and a minor issue. To each his own.


----------



## TheBoom

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Cannonkill*
> 
> thoss cards are caped atnthatbcolt from the factory andnhave no soft mod that can change it yet so ur kind of stuck untill the company changes thing


Thanks for the info.

On a side note, I don't get why there is so much hatred going on for the 970s at the moment. I mean yeah, Nvidia cheated us. But it's not like everyone is gonna be able to afford a 980 and the 970 is a more than decent middleground between the 980 and the disappointing 960.

I mean, you have a right to be mad if you intended specifically to do higher resolution gaming with the 970s but otherwise you can't really expect anything else to come close at that price range unless you go for the r9 290x. Honestly though, I'd rather stick with the 970 then go for AMD with their everlasting state of bad drivers.

To each his own.


----------



## Xoriam

I was getting alittle too much motion blur from my 4k TV, was making me dizzy.
So I dropped the bomb on a Philips BDM4065UC 40" UHD 4k Monitor
can't wait!!


----------



## OdinValk

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Xoriam*
> 
> I was getting alittle too much motion blur from my 4k TV, was making me dizzy.
> So I dropped the bomb on a Philips BDM4065UC 40" UHD 4k Monitor
> can't wait!!


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Xoriam*
> 
> I was getting alittle too much motion blur from my 4k TV, was making me dizzy.
> So I dropped the bomb on a Philips BDM4065UC 40" UHD 4k Monitor
> can't wait!!


Feel free to donate your old one to. A poor overclocker named OdinValk


----------



## TheADLA

Seem to have finally found my OC Setting. Before at 1501 max boost and 8000 Memory I had this little artifact in Dying Light (blue small "star" from time to time).
New setting is a reduced memory OC and a slightly increased GPU clock OC. No artifacts anymore. AB shows the clock is stable during gaming. I will keep it like that and see how other games perform


----------



## MKOB

Need help telling me which version do i update my card with,there's 3 BIOS versions...can't figure out which one,the card is GIgabyte G1 970
GPU-Z :


BIOS link:
http://www.gigabyte.com/products/product-page.aspx?pid=5209#bios

And i have it connected with a HDMI cable,this is the installation instructions,but it has no mention how to do it with a HDMI cable ?

Link for the instructions (PDF)

Gigabyte VGA BIOS tool
and when i first ran this tool it said " should not have any drivers installed "?


Will Rep+ you,thanks.


----------



## melodystyle2003

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MKOB*
> 
> Need help telling me which version do i update my card with,there's 3 BIOS versions...can't figure out which one,the card is GIgabyte G1 970
> GPU-Z :
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> BIOS link:
> http://www.gigabyte.com/products/product-page.aspx?pid=5209#bios
> 
> And i have it connected with a HDMI cable,this is the installation instructions,but it has no mention how to do it with a HDMI cable ?
> 
> Link for the instructions (PDF)
> 
> Gigabyte VGA BIOS tool
> and when i first ran this tool it said " should not have any drivers installed "?
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Will Rep+ you,thanks.


I think you should go to devices manager and under display adapters you should disable the nvidia gtx 970. After running this tool, you should enable it prior restarting your system.


----------



## Cyclonit

@MKOB

This is how I (after receiving some help around here) did it:

1. Install OC Guru II from Gigabyte
2. Start OC Guru and go to "Online Support"
3. In the top left it will tell you which bios version you are currently on. (F51 for me).

4. Using the previous result get the right bios from the website. (Have F1/F2 => Get F3, Have F50 => get F51) There appear to be some versions for which there is no update (F10).

5. Install @Bios from Gigabyte.
6. Go to "Device Manager -> Display adapters"
7. Right click your GTX 970 and disable it.

8. Run @Bios and backup the vgas current bios.
9. Check the backups name (e.g. GV-N970G1 GAMING-4GD_D.F51) to double check you're updating the correct version.
10. Add the extension ".rom" to the downloaded bios.
11. In @Bios click "Flash", choosing the downloaded bios.
12. Reboot.

13. Confirm the updated by either backing up the bios again or by looking in OC Guru.

Credits go to juniordnz.


----------



## Moparman

Running nice for me.

http://s1097.photobucket.com/user/aaronwpbb/media/IMAG0597_zpsgqzwqz5d.jpg.html

http://s1097.photobucket.com/user/aaronwpbb/media/IMAG0598_zpsbldexhez.jpg.html


----------



## Swolern

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Moparman*
> 
> Running nice for me.
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> http://s1097.photobucket.com/user/aaronwpbb/media/IMAG0597_zpsgqzwqz5d.jpg.html
> 
> http://s1097.photobucket.com/user/aaronwpbb/media/IMAG0598_zpsbldexhez.jpg.html


Damn nice! What res are you running?


----------



## CODELESS

Hi there guys.

im wanting to flash my bios now on my Gigabyte GTX970 G1 Gaming Rev 1.0 with samsung memory

i have 84.04.1F.00.B4 currently (stock)
now im not to sure which one i need to download DP:84.04.31.00.B3, DD:84.04.31.00.B2 or DP:84.04.31.00.B8, DD:84.04.31.00.B7


----------



## MKOB

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Cyclonit*
> 
> @MKOB
> 
> This is how I (after receiving some help around here) did it:
> 
> 1. Install OC Guru II from Gigabyte
> 2. Start OC Guru and go to "Online Support"
> 3. In the top left it will tell you which bios version you are currently on. (F51 for me).
> 
> 4. Using the previous result get the right bios from the website. (Have F1/F2 => Get F3, Have F50 => get F51) There appear to be some versions for which there is no update (F10).
> 
> 5. Install @Bios from Gigabyte.
> 6. Go to "Device Manager -> Display adapters"
> 7. Right click your GTX 970 and disable it.
> 
> 8. Run @Bios and backup the vgas current bios.
> 9. Check the backups name (e.g. GV-N970G1 GAMING-4GD_D.F51) to double check you're updating the correct version.
> 10. Add the extension ".rom" to the downloaded bios.
> 11. In @Bios click "Flash", choosing the downloaded bios.
> 12. Reboot.
> 
> 13. Confirm the updated by either backing up the bios again or by looking in OC Guru.
> 
> Credits go to juniordnz.


Thank you so much !
What about the other BIOS ? since this card has two BIOS ? now that i did as you said the one with N970G14DP.F3 is updated but what about the other one N970G14DD.F3 ?


----------



## Cyclonit

I assume that the bios that is being used is somehow connected to the DVI ports, but I have not checked. You could try booting using the DVI-D port, check which bios it uses, reboot using DVI-I and check again.


----------



## TheADLA

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Moparman*
> 
> Running nice for me.
> 
> http://s1097.photobucket.com/user/aaronwpbb/media/IMAG0597_zpsgqzwqz5d.jpg.html
> 
> http://s1097.photobucket.com/user/aaronwpbb/media/IMAG0598_zpsbldexhez.jpg.html


----------



## MKOB

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Cyclonit*
> 
> I assume that the bios that is being used is somehow connected to the DVI ports, but I have not checked. You could try booting using the DVI-D port, check which bios it uses, reboot using DVI-I and check again.


Im using HDMI,did a check up using DVI on both DVI ports and they were updated,thanks.


----------



## Moparman

I'm running up to 2880x1620 res. Card's are running at 1560core and 3602 mem.


----------



## benbenkr

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Moparman*
> 
> I'm running up to 2880x1620 res. Card's are running at 1560core and 3602 mem.


INB4 someone calls you stupid for having a Tri-SLI 970 setup cause of _dem 3.5GB VRAM issues_.


----------



## Mandeep Singh

Guys I need your guide,
I'm stock Asus gtx 970 strix user(will not overclock for now, but will later)
I also installed GPU tweak from Asus.
Actually I want to check bios update how to do that?
I checked from GPU tweak, its up to date showing their,
But I saw many people are update from other place,
As I never did these things before..
Can you guide what should I do to update bios (must be safe)
Thanks


----------



## Cyclonit

Previous page:
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Cyclonit*
> 
> @MKOB
> 
> This is how I (after receiving some help around here) did it:
> 
> 1. Install OC Guru II from Gigabyte
> 2. Start OC Guru and go to "Online Support"
> 3. In the top left it will tell you which bios version you are currently on. (F51 for me).
> 
> 4. Using the previous result get the right bios from the website. (Have F1/F2 => Get F3, Have F50 => get F51) There appear to be some versions for which there is no update (F10).
> 
> 5. Install @Bios from Gigabyte.
> 6. Go to "Device Manager -> Display adapters"
> 7. Right click your GTX 970 and disable it.
> 
> 8. Run @Bios and backup the vgas current bios.
> 9. Check the backups name (e.g. GV-N970G1 GAMING-4GD_D.F51) to double check you're updating the correct version.
> 10. Add the extension ".rom" to the downloaded bios.
> 11. In @Bios click "Flash", choosing the downloaded bios.
> 12. Reboot.
> 
> 13. Confirm the updated by either backing up the bios again or by looking in OC Guru.
> 
> Credits go to juniordnz.


----------



## bluedevil

I dunno if someone answered my question from before...could I flash my Gigabyte GTX 970 Windforce OC (GV-N970WF3OC-4GD) with the G1 (GV-N970G1 GAMING-4GD) BIOS? I really don't know what that will do for me....seems like I am power limited at 112% and my voltage won't go over 1.243mv.

PS. My 970 has Sumsung memory.

http://www.gigabyte.com/products/product-page.aspx?pid=5212#ov


----------



## hamzta09

__
https://www.reddit.com/r/2uco43/boris_vorontsov_from_enbseries_has_a_theory_on/

Might not even be 4GB actual VRAM on the GPU according to Boris theories.


----------



## juniordnz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *bluedevil*
> 
> I dunno if someone answered my question from before...could I flash my Gigabyte GTX 970 Windforce OC (GV-N970WF3OC-4GD) with the G1 (GV-N970G1 GAMING-4GD) BIOS? I really don't know what that will do for me....seems like I am power limited at 112% and my voltage won't go over 1.243mv.
> 
> PS. My 970 has Sumsung memory.
> 
> http://www.gigabyte.com/products/product-page.aspx?pid=5212#ov


I don't see any advantage flashing another model BIOS to you card. since every card is different, you're better off modding your own BIOS to suit your needs. Take a look at zoson thread, a lot of info on modding BIOS there.


----------



## Cyclonit

@bluedevil:
Gigabyte has a bios version F51 for your VGA on their website: http://www.gigabyte.de/products/product-page.aspx?pid=5212&kw=GV-N970WF3OC-4GD#bios
If you do not currently have F50, you most likely cannot update..


----------



## bluedevil

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Cyclonit*
> 
> @bluedevil:
> Gigabyte has a bios version F51 for your VGA on their website: http://www.gigabyte.de/products/product-page.aspx?pid=5212&kw=GV-N970WF3OC-4GD#bios
> If you do not currently have F50, you most likely cannot update..


Yeah I have F40 per OC guru.


----------



## ludkoto

YO guys i need an advice i got a fan on the side panel how should i position it intake or exhaus i got only one card thou but i got 2 slots so why not put some fans there?
I think if put it like intake it blow dust on the GPU fan from the side and mess em up.
What you guys think?


----------



## travanx

After a lot of trying something, game crashes, try something again, crashes I got to the bottom of it. Disabling onboard video on the motherboard finally stopped the crashing!

I was using a xfx 7950 on both PC's with the 2nd monitor on both hooked to the Intel GPU. Since the MSI 970 seems to work correctly with multiple Qnix 2710 monitors plugged in, no more need to use onboard. The monitor didn't even have to be plugged into the MB for the issue to appear.

Both Qnix 2710's can run OC'd, 1 on DVI-D and 1 on active DP. Which the 7950 could not do.


----------



## ludkoto

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Cyclonit*
> 
> Previous page:


That sucks mine is with F10 i gues can't update it QQ


----------



## TheBoom

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ludkoto*
> 
> YO guys i need an advice i got a fan on the side panel how should i position it intake or exhaus i got only one card thou but i got 2 slots so why not put some fans there?
> I think if put it like intake it blow dust on the GPU fan from the side and mess em up.
> What you guys think?


I don't think you need to worry about dust as long your case is sealed and there is positive pressure. Unless your fan intake ports do not have filters.

I have a similar side fan which is blowing towards the card slots. I don't see the point of making it suck air and blow the hot air back into the case.

Edit : I think I got the wrong idea when you said side fan. Your fan sits on the PCI slot you mean?


----------



## ludkoto

Got 2 slots on my side panel they are position over the PCIe slots.
My dilema is should the fan blow air in or suck it out?
I got 2 fans in the from for intake 2 on the back mounted on the cpu rad push and pull for exhaust another exhaust on the top gonna put another one when find time to buy a a fan


----------



## RaleighStClair

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ludkoto*
> 
> Got 2 slots on my side panel they are position over the PCIe slots.
> My dilema is should the fan blow air in or suck it out?
> I got 2 fans in the from for intake 2 on the back mounted on the cpu rad push and pull for exhaust another exhaust on the top gonna put another one when find time to buy a a fan


Ideally: intake from front,side,bottom. Outtake; back, top.


----------



## TheBoom

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *RaleighStClair*
> 
> Ideally: intake from front,side,bottom. Outtake; back, top.


+1


----------



## ludkoto

KK i am gonna do that thank you


----------



## AngryGoldfish

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *AngryFuture*
> 
> Really
> Not concerned with it at the moment to be honest. Unless i see evidence that 970 SLI is affected in some major way. I mean Ive already seen the 970 SLI benches for 1440p and they wont change. Its not like it was released as a 4gb card and then the card was nerfed by a bios update or something......the cards still bench the same way. And it still better than what I have.
> 
> Btw...nice name. Lol.


SLI 970 at 1440p would have been a stellar setup with the full 4GB of functional memory. It was my original intent when I bought my 970 to SLI them and pick up a nice 144Hz Gsync monitor. I thought that with SLI you could turn up anti-aliasing and not suffer any serious drawbacks, even at 1440p. However, that would also increase the VRAM necessary for those settings to function properly and the 970 in its actual state will not handle this properly, in my opinion. If it's the setup you are keen on, I won't recommend it, but it'll still give you stellar performance without any fancy anti-aliasing. If that doesn't bother you, go ahead. For me, even though it doesn't drain that much power and is inexpensive, I will not be doing it as it just doesn't make any sense. Nvidia lost a customer with this one. I'll be waiting for the 390 and selling the 970, if it's convenient.

Also, nice name to you too.







Brothers of rage!


----------



## battleaxe

Does anyone know if MicrCenter is taking returns for this issue on the 970?

Seriously considering getting a 290x as I do want to go 4k on this machine. I love the 970 as a single card solution. But long term, its not where I'm going. So stupid Nvidia did this to this card... so stupid.


----------



## hurricane28

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *battleaxe*
> 
> Does anyone know if MicrCenter is taking returns for this issue on the 970?
> 
> Seriously considering getting a 290x as I do want to go 4k on this machine. I love the 970 as a single card solution. But long term, its not where I'm going. So stupid Nvidia did this to this card... so stupid.


What is wrong with the 970? and are you seriously ging from an Nvidia card over to AMD...?


----------



## End3R

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *hurricane28*
> 
> What is wrong with the 970? and are you seriously ging from an Nvidia card over to AMD...?


He's probably talking about how the memory is really 3.5gb and then uses another .5 shared memory (or something like that) for the 4GB total instead of it being a solid 4gb. Personally I don't think it's a big deal, but to others it is.


----------



## hurricane28

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *End3R*
> 
> He's probably talking about how the memory is really 3.5gb and then uses another .5 shared memory (or something like that) for the 4GB total instead of it being a solid 4gb. Personally I don't think it's a big deal, but to others it is.


lol its only a reading fault.. the card is 4gb and it can actually use it only there are coming some updates.

MSI is coming with an GPU firmware update so that the software can actually read it like 4gb..


----------



## Stout0300

Question for the 970 experts. I have one Gigabyte GTX G1 Gaming (GIGABYTE GV-N970G1 GAMING-4GD GeForce GTX) in a build I did for my wife. I just came across an ASUS Strix 970 Direct CU (STRIX-GTX970-DC2OC-4GD5) in another computer I purchased. These cards can be put together in SLI correct? I know I will need good airflow and such considering they both dump air into the case. Just want to make sure they will work in SLI. Thanks in advance!

Stout


----------



## ZeVo

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Stout0300*
> 
> Question for the 970 experts. I have one Gigabyte GTX G1 Gaming (GIGABYTE GV-N970G1 GAMING-4GD GeForce GTX) in a build I did for my wife. I just came across an ASUS Strix 970 Direct CU (STRIX-GTX970-DC2OC-4GD5) in another computer I purchased. These cards can be put together in SLI correct? I know I will need good airflow and such considering they both dump air into the case. Just want to make sure they will work in SLI. Thanks in advance!
> 
> Stout


As long as it is the same model card I don't think company matters, so yes.


----------



## Mr-Dark

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Stout0300*
> 
> Question for the 970 experts. I have one Gigabyte GTX G1 Gaming (GIGABYTE GV-N970G1 GAMING-4GD GeForce GTX) in a build I did for my wife. I just came across an ASUS Strix 970 Direct CU (STRIX-GTX970-DC2OC-4GD5) in another computer I purchased. These cards can be put together in SLI correct? I know I will need good airflow and such considering they both dump air into the case. Just want to make sure they will work in SLI. Thanks in advance!
> 
> Stout


It should work but i read somthing about some manufacture they change the device id in the bios for there own gpu and if you

sli the gpu with another brand it will not work

someone have this problem with evga gtx 980 + asus gtx 980 and the problem from asus brand it have differnt device id thats what i read


----------



## RaleighStClair

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *battleaxe*
> 
> Does anyone know if MicrCenter is taking returns for this issue on the 970?
> 
> Seriously considering getting a 290x as I do want to go 4k on this machine. I love the 970 as a single card solution. But long term, its not where I'm going. So stupid Nvidia did this to this card... so stupid.


If you go AMD be prepared for:

+ good benchmark scores
+ Price

- Poor in-game performance in almost all recent titles
- lack of smooth gameplay, compared to the Nvidia equivalent
- terrible drivers with stability issues (though Nvidia is having issues with SLI and Maxwell on the drivers)
- drivers that take months for updates for new releasing games
- Games with "Nvidia GameWorks" to run poorly
- Most AAA games to run poorly compared to there Nv counterpart
- Heat
- Noise

This is what I hear all the time from work colleagues who game with AMD GPUs. This was also my experience with a Sapphire 290 on my GFs PC. AMD just isn't in the same league as Nv when it comes to playing current titles.


----------



## Mr-Dark

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *RaleighStClair*
> 
> If you go AMD be prepared for:
> 
> + good benchmark scores
> + Price
> 
> - Poor in-game performance in almost all recent titles
> - lack of smooth gameplay, compared to the Nvidia equivalent
> - terrible drivers with stability issues (though Nvidia is having issues with SLI and Maxwell on the drivers)
> - drivers that take months for updates for new releasing games
> - Games with "Nvidia GameWorks" to run poorly
> - Most AAA games to run poorly compared to there Nv counterpart
> - Heat
> - Noise


Yes thats 100% true my last 4 year with amd is horrible you will see good review but not smooth gamplay

i have the 7770 - 7950-280x-280x crossfire and finaly gtx 970 amazing im lost all of this year never back amd again never


----------



## battleaxe

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *hurricane28*
> 
> What is wrong with the 970? and are you seriously ging from an Nvidia card over to AMD...?


the 970 is fine as a single GPU solution. Performance is just fine. Problem is for those of us wanting sli is caused by this stupid decision to gimp the cards like this to point they cannot really compete with amd cards in crossfire of similar price.

In the effort of giving the consumers no free lunch they shot me in the face. I didn't really care at first. Bit the more I think about it, the more I think it was just a cheap, petty move to validate the 980. So basically the 980 can't justify its purchase so they had to gimp the 970. The 980 should be able to demand its price based on performance, not because of a gimped 970, at least not done like this where Sli is now at such a disadvantage for 4k. Not that my opinion matters at all, its just kinda annoying that they did this to us.


----------



## End3R

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *RaleighStClair*
> 
> If you go AMD be prepared for:
> 
> + good benchmark scores
> + Price
> 
> - Poor in-game performance in almost all recent titles
> - lack of smooth gameplay, compared to the Nvidia equivalent
> - terrible drivers with stability issues (though Nvidia is having issues with SLI and Maxwell on the drivers)
> - drivers that take months for updates for new releasing games
> - Games with "Nvidia GameWorks" to run poorly
> - Most AAA games to run poorly compared to there Nv counterpart
> - Heat
> - Noise


Wow none of that is true, I thought the drivers were a headache at first but that was only because I had a bad card, once it was replaced I've had 0 issues. My 270X can run anything out there maxed @1080p - granted im not talking about playing a 4k+ resolutions and still trying to use things like 16x AA because i don't think the improvement is worth the performance hit when I can run everything just fine at 1080p, still maxed with midlevels of AA. Even if I have my apartments thermostat set to 30c (roughly 85 degrees) the card never goes over 70c and that's while gaming.

And before anyone even says it, I personally like using nvidia more, but I give credit where it's due and really if it wasn't for things like PhysX I wouldn't have a preference either way.


----------



## Spectre-

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *RaleighStClair*
> 
> If you go AMD be prepared for:
> 
> + good benchmark scores
> + Price
> 
> - Poor in-game performance in almost all recent titles
> - lack of smooth gameplay, compared to the Nvidia equivalent
> - terrible drivers with stability issues (though Nvidia is having issues with SLI and Maxwell on the drivers)
> - drivers that take months for updates for new releasing games
> - Games with "Nvidia GameWorks" to run poorly
> - Most AAA games to run poorly compared to there Nv counterpart
> - Heat
> - Noise
> 
> This is what I hear all the time from work colleagues who game with AMD GPUs. This was also my experience with a Sapphire 290 on my GFs PC. AMD just isn't in the same league as Nv when it comes to playing current titles.


the only 2 things i disagreeing with you on

Lack of smooth gameplay?
terrible drivers?

Heat & noise i wouldn't know since i had my 290x under G10


----------



## hamzta09

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *hurricane28*
> 
> lol its only a reading fault.. the card is 4gb and it can actually use it only there are coming some updates.
> 
> MSI is coming with an GPU firmware update so that the software can actually read it like 4gb..


There are no "coming updates"
Read nvidias twitter.


----------



## hamzta09

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *RaleighStClair*
> 
> If you go AMD be prepared for:
> 
> + good benchmark scores
> + Price
> 
> - Poor in-game performance in almost all recent titles
> - lack of smooth gameplay, compared to the Nvidia equivalent
> - terrible drivers with stability issues (though Nvidia is having issues with SLI and Maxwell on the drivers)
> - drivers that take months for updates for new releasing games
> - Games with "Nvidia GameWorks" to run poorly
> - Most AAA games to run poorly compared to there Nv counterpart
> - Heat
> - Noise
> 
> This is what I hear all the time from work colleagues who game with AMD GPUs. This was also my experience with a Sapphire 290 on my GFs PC. AMD just isn't in the same league as Nv when it comes to playing current titles.


1. yes.
2. yes

1. no.
2. no.
3. no.
4. no.
5. Applies to Nvidia aswell, most Gameworks titles run really bad on nvidia aswell.
6. no.
7. no.
8. depends if its single or multigpu.


----------



## battleaxe

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mr-Dark*
> 
> Yes thats 100% true my last 4 year with amd is horrible you will see good review but not smooth gamplay
> 
> i have the 7770 - 7950-280x-280x crossfire and finaly gtx 970 amazing im lost all of this year never back amd again never


I have a 290 and used to have two in crossfire. The drivers are just as good as anything nvidia now. Something must have been wrong with your system. Both my amd and nvidia cards drivers are fine. No issues. Ive had both manufacturers cards for the last four generations. Both good products overall. Could gave been an issue with one of your cards. It happens to both camps.


----------



## End3R

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *battleaxe*
> 
> Both good products overall. Could gave been an issue with one of your cards. It happens to both camps.


Yup!


----------



## RaleighStClair

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Spectre-*
> 
> the only 2 things i disagreeing with you on
> 
> Lack of smooth gameplay?
> terrible drivers?
> 
> Heat & noise i wouldn't know since i had my 290x under G10


Yep having owned; 7950/7970/280x/290(not really mine, GFs) & 770/780 light/970/980 (work machine) the difference in smoothness in Nv coming from AMD is jarring and has to been seen first hand.


----------



## Spectre-

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *RaleighStClair*
> 
> Yep having owned; 7950/7970/280x/290(not really mine, GFs) & 770/780 light/970/980 (work machine) the difference in smoothness in Nv coming from AMD is jarring and has to been seen first hand.


ok well i have had 7950CF , 660 SLI , 770 , 290 , 290X and had a 780 for a weekend to mess around with

i havn't seen huge differences

but then i am not a huge gamer ... i just like bench this stuff so my point of view is a bit irrelevant to a gamer


----------



## End3R

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *RaleighStClair*
> 
> Yep having owned; 7950/7970/280x/290(not really mine, GFs) & 770/780 light/970/980 (work machine) the difference in smoothness in Nv coming from AMD is jarring and has to been seen first hand.


Speaking as someone who has used both nvidia and amd cards, they are both capable of the same smoothness. -_-

90% of stuttering in new released games is 100% the fault of using sli/xfire - single cards are almost always a better experience in gaming, despite getting lower benchmarks.


----------



## Moparman

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *benbenkr*
> 
> INB4 someone calls you stupid for having a Tri-SLI 970 setup cause of _dem 3.5GB VRAM issues_.


I'll just tell everyone straight up now I'm a bencher so anyone with stupid comments can stick them. Everyone that has 780/ti has 3gb I have 3.5Gb so yea I'm fine with it.

I got my spray ready.

http://s1097.photobucket.com/user/aaronwpbb/media/3f45f591_58663dccd7d7663cd55651467d76faf4.jpg.html


----------



## hamzta09

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Moparman*
> 
> I'll just tell everyone straight up now I'm a bencher so anyone with stupid comments can stick them. Everyone that has 780/ti has 3gb I have 3.5Gb so yea I'm fine with it.
> 
> I got my spray ready.


I got 2x in SLI and Im not fine with false advertising and 3.5GB VRAM when I paid for 4GB @ 224GB/s.


----------



## OutlawII

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *hamzta09*
> 
> I got 2x in SLI and Im not fine with false advertising and 3.5GB VRAM when I paid for 4GB @ 224GB/s.


You should sell them then! I'll buy them 200.00 per card lol


----------



## Mr-Dark

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *OutlawII*
> 
> You should sell them then! I'll buy them 200.00 per card lol


i will buy one for 250$


----------



## hamzta09

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *OutlawII*
> 
> You should sell them then! I'll buy them 200.00 per card lol


Sell them, why. Lol didnt buy em to sell em at a loss.


----------



## Moparman

Everyone take your cards back to micro so I can buy them open box.


----------



## bluedevil

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Moparman*
> 
> Everyone take your cards back to micro so I can buy them open box.


I am hoping people do that with Newegg. Gonna snag another when I can, gonna go SLI when I go Skylake.


----------



## AngryFuture

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *AngryGoldfish*
> 
> SLI 970 at 1440p would have been a stellar setup with the full 4GB of functional memory. It was my original intent when I bought my 970 to SLI them and pick up a nice 144Hz Gsync monitor. I thought that with SLI you could turn up anti-aliasing and not suffer any serious drawbacks, even at 1440p. However, that would also increase the VRAM necessary for those settings to function properly and the 970 in its actual state will not handle this properly, in my opinion. If it's the setup you are keen on, I won't recommend it, but it'll still give you stellar performance without any fancy anti-aliasing. If that doesn't bother you, go ahead. For me, even though it doesn't drain that much power and is inexpensive, I will not be doing it as it just doesn't make any sense. Nvidia lost a customer with this one. I'll be waiting for the 390 and selling the 970, if it's convenient.
> 
> Also, nice name to you too.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Brothers of rage!


Well, I have a few issues and reasons for...So far...leaning toward getting 970 SLI.
I currently have an EVGA GTX 770, which is only a hair faster than the new 960.
I have both Nvidia Shield devices, the orginial Shield Portable, and the Shield Tablet.....both of which will be getting heavy use come GTA V.
The price of another EVGA GTX 770 SC w/ ACX is more expensive than I care for at the moment for the performance Id get.
My board does support 4-way SLI, however Im limited by my 700w PSU, or Id a 3rd 770...but even then, SLI 970 sounds better...
My budget is also aimmed right SLI 970's....

And finally, Im waiting on a article from PCper.com on monday. Here is teaser he showed on twitter.



So we will see....


----------



## $ilent

Not sure how much higher I can take it:



Single GTX 970 @ 1671mhz core/8032mhz memory.


----------



## hamzta09

https://forums.geforce.com/default/topic/808066/geforce-900-series/gtx-970-prefers-system-ram-over-video-ram-3-5gb-vram-1gb-sram-/


Quote:


> As you can see, the GPU is swapping 1GB off to the system ram, despite being able to hold another 512MB just fine.
> 
> The game in question is Half Life 2 with the Cinematic Mod (a 50GB fan modification of HL2 including both EP1 and EP2) installed. AA was set to 3x3 Supersampling along with basically everything else maxed out (both ingame and Cinematic Mod separate settings dialogue).
> 
> Guess even Half-Life knows that those last 512MiB are crap... though that should still be at least twice as fast as going through PCIe...
> 
> P.S. ignore the GPU usage in Process Explorer (the bottom window). its not accurate!


----------



## soulstaker

Just got mine a week ago, and I have some questions regarding how boost clock works. I came from a crappy 550Ti, so help me.

Mine is this http://www.evga.com/Products/Product.aspx?pn=04G-P4-2972-KR

Her base clock is advertised as 1050 Mhz with boost clock at 1178 Mhz. I know the base clock is the frequency the GPU wouldn't go down any lower, but why it is always at 1253 Mhz when I'm playing? Isn't the Boost clock the frequency the GPU will try to work if there is enough headroom?


----------



## TK421

(crossposting from another thread)

I'm thinking of returning my brand new 970 FTW for a 970 G1, what do you guys think?

It points out that the FTW only has 4 phases, whereas the gigabyte has 5+1 phase and an 8 pin+6 pin power connector.


----------



## TheADLA

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *soulstaker*
> 
> Just got mine a week ago, and I have some questions regarding how boost clock works. I came from a crappy 550Ti, so help me.
> 
> Mine is this http://www.evga.com/Products/Product.aspx?pn=04G-P4-2972-KR
> 
> Her base clock is advertised as 1050 Mhz with boost clock at 1178 Mhz. I know the base clock is the frequency the GPU wouldn't go down any lower, but why it is always at 1253 Mhz when I'm playing? Isn't the Boost clock the frequency the GPU will try to work if there is enough headroom?


The base clock is actually the GPU's normal work speed. The GPU goes lower than base clock when idle (mine for example is at 135 MHZ when she is not doing anything)
The boost clock is what the graphic card is adding to the normal speed when you are gaming. The Card will always boost higher if she can depending on the voltage, TDP and temperature.
Thats why your actual boost clock when gaming is always higher than what GPU-Z shows as normal boost clock. Usually they will be 75 MHZ more to the normal boost clock. 1178 to 1253 is 75 MHZ more.
My boost clock is 1439 and my max boost is 1514 (75MHZ more)

I hope I explained it right lol


----------



## error-id10t

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *$ilent*
> 
> Not sure how much higher I can take it:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Single GTX 970 @ 1671mhz core/8032mhz memory.


Nice clocks but there is still something "off" as you're matching mine now (GPU only) but with over 100 more at core. So you're throttling or it simply stops scaling which would be very odd.


----------



## RaleighStClair

Single GTX 970 @ 1671mhz core/8032mhz memory.
[/quote]

I get this GPU score at 1575 core, 8.2 mem. Something must be up with your system.


----------



## AngryFuture

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TK421*
> 
> (crossposting from another thread)
> 
> I'm thinking of returning my brand new 970 FTW for a 970 G1, what do you guys think?
> 
> It points out that the FTW only has 4 phases, whereas the gigabyte has 5+1 phase and an 8 pin+6 pin power connector.


You might see about EVGA's step up program...they have a FTW+ model that should suit your needs. Not sure how Much youll gain though.


----------



## Attomsk

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TK421*
> 
> (crossposting from another thread)
> 
> I'm thinking of returning my brand new 970 FTW for a 970 G1, what do you guys think?
> 
> It points out that the FTW only has 4 phases, whereas the gigabyte has 5+1 phase and an 8 pin+6 pin power connector.


Well what OC does your FTW get to? Theres a good chance you won't see much of a difference to be honest!


----------



## TK421

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *AngryFuture*
> 
> You might see about EVGA's step up program...they have a FTW+ model that should suit your needs. Not sure how Much youll gain though.


How does the FTW+ model differ from the FTW?

Edit: It has more phases and 1x8 pin, will definitely go this route. Thanks for the heads up.

Have to call microcenter tomorrow if they still honor the exchange program.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Attomsk*
> 
> Well what OC does your FTW get to? Theres a good chance you won't see much of a difference to be honest!


It's still in the box xD


----------



## AngryFuture

No problem.
Keep on eye on threads like this one...

http://forums.evga.com/m/tm.aspx?m=2288987&fp=1


----------



## hurricane28

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *battleaxe*
> 
> the 970 is fine as a single GPU solution. Performance is just fine. Problem is for those of us wanting sli is caused by this stupid decision to gimp the cards like this to point they cannot really compete with amd cards in crossfire of similar price.
> 
> In the effort of giving the consumers no free lunch they shot me in the face. I didn't really care at first. Bit the more I think about it, the more I think it was just a cheap, petty move to validate the 980. So basically the 980 can't justify its purchase so they had to gimp the 970. The 980 should be able to demand its price based on performance, not because of a gimped 970, at least not done like this where Sli is now at such a disadvantage for 4k. Not that my opinion matters at all, its just kinda annoying that they did this to us.


https://forums.geforce.com/default/topic/803518/geforce-900-series/gtx-970-3-5gb-vram-issue/post/4430032/

Its under the attention from Nvidia an they will come with an update for it pretty soon.

MSI also is coming with an update for the false readout in GPU-Z an other programs in order to read the vram correctly.

http://nl.hardware.info/nieuws/42799/msi-werkt-aan-bios-update-voor-gtx-970-tegen-uitleesfout-geheugen

Its dutch but i assume you can translate it


----------



## error-id10t

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *hurricane28*
> 
> http://nl.hardware.info/nieuws/42799/msi-werkt-aan-bios-update-voor-gtx-970-tegen-uitleesfout-geheugen
> 
> Its dutch but i assume you can translate it


Well google fails at it.

_MSI working on BIOS Update for GTX 970 against *uitleesfout* memory_

Whatever that is, I like the sound of it.. sounds dodgy enough.

The below appears reversed as far as I get what it's saying. But I doubt GPU-Z is going to show 3.5GB of vRAM either.

_This has ensured that GPU-Z for example, indicates only 3.5 GB of memory, but with the new BIOS must 4GB appear on the screen_


----------



## hurricane28

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *error-id10t*
> 
> Well google fails at it.
> 
> _MSI working on BIOS Update for GTX 970 against *uitleesfout* memory_
> 
> Whatever that is, I like the sound of it.. sounds dodgy enough.
> 
> The below appears reversed as far as I get what it's saying. But I doubt GPU-Z is going to show 3.5GB of vRAM either.
> 
> _*This has ensured that GPU-Z for example, indicates only 3.5 GB of memory, but with the new BIOS must 4GB appear on the screen*_


" uitleesfout" means false read out.

That is exactly what it means, i guess i already have the update because i checked in GPU-Z and it says that i have an 4gb card


----------



## kpo6969

New version of GPU Caps Viewer reads the correct ROPs now.


----------



## Swolern

I picked up 2 Strix 970s(at a good price







) and using them with my 1440p ROG Swift. Runs amazingly well except for the games that dont handle SLI well. I did have some weird issues with Shadows of Mordor. Still trying to figure out if its a memory issue or a SLI issue. Also just got a 4k monitor in so i will be testing the 970s on it out as well. I dont look at reviews, I do the testing myself and decide if its playable or not. Still in my 30 day return on them so still deciding if they are going back or not. Guess I'll have to wait for these new drivers and hopefully bios to release.

The core OCs like a beast on them 1550mhz(with stock voltage & max temps 59c on air), but the mem OC sucks. Using them with my 4930k @ 4.8ghz/RIVE/16GB 2133ram.


----------



## Keromyaou

I posted the same comment in anther thread.
If their analysis is correct, I really don't think that Nvidia gimped gtx970 to make the performance gap between gtx980 and gtx 970 wider. As the PCPer's review said, Nvidia needed to do that way (two segments VRAM arrangement) to make manufacturing easier (which also means more cost effective). There is a reason why gtx970 is far cheaper than gtx980. There are not many perfect GM206s which are used for gtx980. Nvidia needed to make two segment VRAM arrangement to utilize imperfect GM206s which are a lot cheaper than perfect GM206s. Not revealing all the important specifics of gtx 970 when they released it was a Nvidia's fault. However, the two segments VRAM arrangement itself seems to be a Nvidia's decision to reduce the price of gtx970 cards as far as possible rather than anything else. I feel that Nvidia was proud of gtx970 when they designed it as much as gtx980. Gtx970 is cheap but performs almost like Titan, and very energy-efficient. I really don't see any malice on Nvidia's side about the design of gtx970.

This is my post in a different thread.

Being interested in gtx 970 situation, I have been reading Nvidia forum from time to time. I found some interesting comments there. So I would like to share with people in this forum as well. I am interested in buying a gaming laptop with gtx 970m in it. So this analysis makes me feel better about this mobile Maxwell gpu. This comments are from here (https://forums.geforce.com/default/topic/803518/geforce-900-series/gtx-970-3-5gb-vram-issue/198/).

A question: What I can't understand is why they made this a 4gb card and not a 3.5gb card...They knew that last 0.5gb was gimped so why include it? Even if they needed to be physically there, it could have been disabled via software. The more I think about this the more bizarre it seems from a technical point of view. Only reason to keep it at 4gb i suppose is so it wasn't seen as inferior to the 290/290x

An answer: The reason they do this is because:-
a) let's say they have 8 memory chip (each 0.5GB) with 8 L2 Cache
b) they don't know which L2 Cache will be dead from yield perspective
c) let's say MC1, MC2, MC3 ... MC8.
d) if MC2 L2 Cache is dead, disable the MC2 L2 Cache and connect MC2 memory to MC1. So memory 1 and memory 2 will share MC1 L2 Cache.
e) if nVidia do a 3.5GB, the above will not work
f) manufacturer will need to know which MC is dead and not put a chip there to achieve 3.5GB
g) this is troublesome
h) so by doing the weird memory configuration, nVidia can advertise it as 4GB card and easier to manufacture

An additional information: As computer science and electrical engineering student I know how sensitive L2 Cache is. That stuff can have dead memory cells in it. Yep you heard me right. Dead stuff on that chip. I mean it's no wonder. Get the probability of having ONE or MORE dead transistor amongst 5'200'000'000 transistors!!! That probability is huge. At most 20% of the chips are perfectly fine and can be sold as GTX980, having the probability of transistor failure for this particular 28nm process.

SO this means:
- With all SMMs and all L2 intact, they can sell as GTX 980
- With up to 4 SMMs (one per cluster max.) defect and all L2 intact, they can sell as GTX 980M
- With up to 3 SMMs (one per cluster max.) defect and up to 1 L2 defect, they can sell as GTX 970
- With up to 6 SMMs (one per cluster max.) defect and up to 2 L2 defect (on the same block! Gives 192bit SI instead of 256bit SI), they can sell as GTX 970M

You see how this makes sense, right? Binning! Not just throwing the chips away. They can probably use about 60 to 70% of their produced chips, and only 30% is completely crap.

However, some caveats:
- Unbuffered memory chips (lack of L2 on one memory bus) is a bad design decision and should be avoided at all costs. This is causing the problems users are experiencing right now.
- The card should have been released with 1 up to 4 SMMs disabled and either 256bit SI or 192bit SI, much like the perfectly fine 970M and 980M. Only 970 is seriously flawed because of asymmetry.


----------



## juniordnz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *AngryFuture*
> 
> And finally, Im waiting on a article from PCper.com on monday. Here is teaser he showed on twitter.
> 
> 
> 
> So we will see....


Rather than show the scalings why not show amount of VRAM used? Scaling is not the issue here, VRAM utilisation is!

Brace yourselves, another nvidia-friendly "professional" analysis is coming.


----------



## TheADLA

Well I was thinking about all this controversy happening about the 970. I still think she is performing well enough, at standard resolution 1080p.
I know she's not in SLI and higher resolutions. So what I decided is that I will not switch to a 980 or AMD. The 970 single @HD will perform good enough for me until Pascal is released in 2016 and hopefully Nvidia learned from this design flaw.

I'm 38 ans so long into this modern Computer thing that I'm not angry or surprised by stuff like this. They made a mistake in the 970. AMD had problems with Power Consumption and heat and therefore core clock stabilty (it's a fact, I owned one and did my homework on that and don't try to tell me otherwise).
Both of them got their ass kicked years ago when it was revealed that both AMD and Nvidia manipulated their drivers to perform better than each other in 3DMark. It's always like that lol. The good old first real 3D card, the 3dfx Vodoo with its screwed up external VGA connection to the normal Graphics Card which made the picture unsharp and blurried lol.









It's clearly screwed up with the 970 but as I said, I will keep mine for now as I play on 1080p single anyways and then see what's up with Pascal in 2016 and then switch over.
I just don't think the price difference to a 980 is worth the FPS gained compared to a nicely OC'd 970.
But that's just a personal opinion









But yeah, I can totally understand everybody who invested in a nice system with SLI and High Res that they are angry. I'm on your side









Edit: I'm coming from a GTX 760. The 970 is a big leap compared to it. If I would have own a 780, Titan or Ti, I wouldn't have switched to the 9 Series in the first place and skipped it, because if the 10 series is what it promises to be, 3D stacked VRam, NVLink etc, it will be a big leap compared to the 9 Series as well.
But hey, who knows. let's see


----------



## OutlawII

Ordered mine last night Gigabyte 970 G1 and a Ek waterblock to go with it


----------



## Wirerat

Ek hasnt released the acx 2.0 yet but bitspower has.

http://www.performance-pcs.com/bitspower-vg-ngtx970mg-acrylic-top-with-stainless-panel-clear.html

I hope it works out. They only had one left so i ordered it.


----------



## soulstaker

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Wirerat*
> 
> Ek hasnt released the acx 2.0 yet but bitspower has.
> 
> http://www.performance-pcs.com/bitspower-vg-ngtx970mg-acrylic-top-with-stainless-panel-clear.html
> 
> I hope it works out. They only had one left.


http://www.overclock.net/t/993624/ek-club/8230#post_23437346

Still waiting for that too.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TheADLA*
> 
> The base clock is actually the GPU's normal work speed. The GPU goes lower than base clock when idle (mine for example is at 135 MHZ when she is not doing anything)
> The boost clock is what the graphic card is adding to the normal speed when you are gaming. The Card will always boost higher if she can depending on the voltage, TDP and temperature.
> Thats why your actual boost clock when gaming is always higher than what GPU-Z shows as normal boost clock. Usually they will be 75 MHZ more to the normal boost clock. 1178 to 1253 is 75 MHZ more.
> My boost clock is 1439 and my max boost is 1514 (75MHZ more)
> 
> I hope I explained it right lol


Thanks for the explanation.


----------



## Wirerat

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *soulstaker*
> 
> http://www.overclock.net/t/993624/ek-club/8230#post_23437346
> 
> Still waiting for that too.
> Thanks for the explanation.


i went ahead and ordered the bitspower. There was only one in stock.


----------



## Xoriam

I'm not returning my cards, however I am requesting a partial refund from my supplier.


----------



## hamzta09

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *hurricane28*
> 
> https://forums.geforce.com/default/topic/803518/geforce-900-series/gtx-970-3-5gb-vram-issue/post/4430032/
> 
> Its under the attention from Nvidia an they will come with an update for it pretty soon.


THEY
WILL
NOT..

David Santodonato @DeadSanto123
@NVIDIAGeForce Do you guys have a time frame for the 970 driver update?

NVIDIA GeForce ✔ @NVIDIAGeForce
@DeadSanto123 We are always improving performance through drivers but there are no plans for an update specifically for the GTX 970.
8:15 PM - 29 Jan 2015


----------



## juniordnz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Xoriam*
> 
> I'm not returning my cards, however I am requesting a partial refund from my supplier.


How's the SLI going?


----------



## Xoriam

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *juniordnz*
> 
> How's the SLI going?


I love it! Minus one thing.
I don't know if it's a driver issue, SLI is broken, or the patch of the GAME but Assassin's Creed Unity is working horribly now.
When I first got the cards I was on Driver 347.09 and Patch 1.3.X
In single card mode @4k with no AA everything maxed out except AO was set to SSAO instead of HBAO I was getting roughly 40fps.
In SLI I was getting a pretty consistant 55-80 FPS depending on the situation.

Now after the Driver update and patch, I have no idea which is breaking it TBH but in SLI I'm getting worse FPS than I was previously getting WITH A SINGLE CARD.
FPS ranges from 28-45.......
I'm betting the Game patch broke it.

My flexible EVGA Bridges should be here tomorrow or the day after, which will be nice because that will drop the temps on the top card quite a bit being able to put some space between them.


----------



## s74r1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ludkoto*
> 
> Got 2 slots on my side panel they are position over the PCIe slots.
> My dilema is should the fan blow air in or suck it out?
> I got 2 fans in the from for intake 2 on the back mounted on the cpu rad push and pull for exhaust another exhaust on the top gonna put another one when find time to buy a a fan


fresh air is definitely good for them if you're running SLi, but if you've got front intake fans blowing fresh air inbetween the cards exhaust could work well too if it's pulling the heat away effectively enough. i had enormous temps until I made a blowhole in bottom of my case. side is more optimal though.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *battleaxe*
> 
> Does anyone know if MicrCenter is taking returns for this issue on the 970?
> 
> Seriously considering getting a 290x as I do want to go 4k on this machine. I love the 970 as a single card solution. But long term, its not where I'm going. So stupid Nvidia did this to this card... so stupid.


Microcenter is pretty lenient with returns I've noticed. They have 30-day satisfaction guarantee, and if you have extended warranty you can get full refund or store credit within 2 years. but as far as product defects, I once returned an old P67 board with chipset defect months past the 30-day period and they still swapped for a B2 stepping board for me. I'd say it's worth a shot, they'd at least give you store credit. ask to speak to a manager and provide enough proof if they give you a hard time.


----------



## amartolos

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Xoriam*
> 
> I'm not returning my cards, however I am requesting a partial refund from my supplier.


who is your supplier?

Let us know his response.


----------



## benbenkr

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Xoriam*
> 
> I love it! Minus one thing.
> I don't know if it's a driver issue, SLI is broken, or the patch of the GAME but Assassin's Creed Unity is working horribly now.
> When I first got the cards I was on Driver 347.09 and Patch 1.3.X
> In single card mode @4k with no AA everything maxed out except AO was set to SSAO instead of HBAO I was getting roughly 40fps.
> In SLI I was getting a pretty consistant 55-80 FPS depending on the situation.
> 
> Now after the Driver update and patch, I have no idea which is breaking it TBH but in SLI I'm getting worse FPS than I was previously getting WITH A SINGLE CARD.
> FPS ranges from 28-45.......
> I'm betting the Game patch broke it.
> 
> My flexible EVGA Bridges should be here tomorrow or the day after, which will be nice because that will drop the temps on the top card quite a bit being able to put some space between them.


The "patch 4" broke the game. I can attest to that too. SLI 970 in 1440p previously on patch 3 and the game was absolutely running fine, after patch 4 and driver 347.25, I get microstutters on cutscenes with ONE character and barren areas. It's almost like it was back to the launch day performance, terrible to say the least. HBAO+ was usable before, but not anymore after the latest patch. MSAA was always broken so I wouldn't bother with it, I'll just suck it up with FXAA. MFAA doesn't work nice with ACU either.

And yeah, single card _ACTUALLY_ runs the game better. Ubimonkeys.









They said there's a "patch 5" in the works coming soon that will fix pretty much all the remaining anomalies in the game. Heh, knowing the monkeys that work there... I doubt it.


----------



## Xoriam

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *benbenkr*
> 
> The "patch 4" broke the game. I can attest to that too. SLI 970 in 1440p previously on patch 3 and the game was absolutely running fine, after patch 4 and driver 347.25, I get microstutters on cutscenes with ONE character and barren areas. It's almost like it was back to the launch day performance, terrible to say the least. HBAO+ was usable before, but not anymore after the latest patch. MSAA was always broken so I wouldn't bother with it, I'll just suck it up with FXAA. MFAA doesn't work nice with ACU either.
> 
> And yeah, single card _ACTUALLY_ runs the game better. Ubimonkeys.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> They said there's a "patch 5" in the works coming soon that will fix pretty much all the remaining anomalies in the game. Heh, knowing the monkeys that work there... I doubt it.


OMG seriously it does seem like that.
Did you notice how all the cutscene glitches are back?
Hair flipping all over the place with no reason, screen tearing that you want to gouge your eyeballs out, and like random floating lights and artifacts.
1.3.X was pretty good, I don't understand why they had to go mess with it and mess it up back to the horrible way it was before.

I went from playing 1440p pre 1.3 at like 30-40fps.
then 1.3 i had the nice numbers listed before @4k
now 1.4 I have to lock the framerate at 30 -_-


----------



## juniordnz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Xoriam*
> 
> I love it! Minus one thing.
> I don't know if it's a driver issue, SLI is broken, or the patch of the GAME but Assassin's Creed Unity is working horribly now.
> When I first got the cards I was on Driver 347.09 and Patch 1.3.X
> In single card mode @4k with no AA everything maxed out except AO was set to SSAO instead of HBAO I was getting roughly 40fps.
> In SLI I was getting a pretty consistant 55-80 FPS depending on the situation.
> 
> Now after the Driver update and patch, I have no idea which is breaking it TBH but in SLI I'm getting worse FPS than I was previously getting WITH A SINGLE CARD.
> FPS ranges from 28-45.......
> I'm betting the Game patch broke it.
> 
> My flexible EVGA Bridges should be here tomorrow or the day after, which will be nice because that will drop the temps on the top card quite a bit being able to put some space between them.


All the other games run fine? No micro stutter after 3584mb?

It's nice to have feedback from someone who actually have 970s on SLI.


----------



## Xoriam

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *juniordnz*
> 
> All the other games run fine? No micro stutter after 3584mb?
> 
> It's nice to have feedback from someone who actually have 970s on SLI.


You can't take my word as gospel since other people seem to be having a different experience, but i've said a few times now that I've taken the cards almost daily to 4gb of usage.
I didn't notice any difference in the 3.5+ range of RAM Honestly from what i've seen everywhere that people are showing, that main cause of the fps going down are the ridiculous situations they have to put the cards under to reach that amount of ram usage, I mean c'mon obviously the core can't handle it so obviously FPS are going to drop.
when comparing the 970 extra loss compared to the 980s loss, it's only an extra 1-3%.
you know like "above this amount of ram usage a 980 loses 25% where as a 970 loses 27%"
(don't get me wrong, definatly not happy about being lied to on specs.)

the only stuttering I've seen from high ram usage is from when I'm litterally balls to the wall capped on ram usage @ 4gb and the game needs to swap alot of information out really quick.
Or just bad driver/game situations.


----------



## juniordnz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Xoriam*
> 
> You can't take my word as gospel since other people seem to be having a different experience, but i've said a few times now that I've taken the cards almost daily to 4gb of usage.
> I didn't notice any difference in the 3.5+ range of RAM Honestly from what i've seen everywhere that people are showing, that main cause of the fps going down are the ridiculous situations they have to put the cards under to reach that amount of ram usage, I mean c'mon obviously the core can't handle it so obviously FPS are going to drop.
> when comparing the 970 extra loss compared to the 980s loss, it's only an extra 1-3%.
> you know like "above this amount of ram usage a 980 loses 25% where as a 970 loses 27%"
> (don't get me wrong, definatly not happy about being lied to on specs.)
> 
> the only stuttering I've seen from high ram usage is from when I'm litterally balls to the wall capped on ram usage @ 4gb and the game needs to swap alot of information out really quick.
> Or just bad driver/game situations.


Have you played Shadow of Mordor or Far Cry 4? No issues there? And the issue about the 3,5gb limit isn't really the FPS, it's the frametime (micro-stutter). You should be getting high FPS with those at SLI.

Sorry about the inquiry, It's just that I won a G1 too and was planning on buying another one. But I'm not so sure anymore. At the same time there are no options at this price range here in Brazil, so my hand are tied here. How I wish I could borrow another one for a weekend.


----------



## Xoriam

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *juniordnz*
> 
> Have you played Shadow of Mordor or Far Cry 4? No issues there? And the issue about the 3,5gb limit isn't really the FPS, it's the frametime (micro-stutter). You should be getting high FPS with those at SLI.
> 
> Sorry about the inquiry, It's just that I won a G1 too and was planning on buying another one. But I'm not so sure anymore. At the same time there are no options at this price range here in Brazil, so my hand are tied here. How I wish I could borrow another one for a weekend.


Like I said before, apart from the bad game coding/drivers not 100% perfect I haven't seen anything outstandingly strange when comparing my 970s to my 980 in any games.
Yeah the frame times are an issue for most, but I'm not getting the microstuttering in non game/driver related situations which are reported from different cards just related to SLI.
I might just be lucky.

HOWEVER i understand you being on the fence, if this information would have been revealed before my second G1 I probably wouldn't have bought it.


----------



## AngryGoldfish

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *$ilent*
> 
> Not sure how much higher I can take it:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Single GTX 970 @ 1671mhz core/8032mhz memory.


I don't think I've seen a 970 reach that high stable yet. I don't know whether your scores are high or not, but I can imagine that if your system is running as it should and 1670Mhz is stable, the card is maybe unable to translate the additional frequency into tangible gains and you may as well downclock.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *AngryFuture*
> 
> Well, I have a few issues and reasons for...So far...leaning toward getting 970 SLI.
> I currently have an EVGA GTX 770, which is only a hair faster than the new 960.
> I have both Nvidia Shield devices, the orginial Shield Portable, and the Shield Tablet.....both of which will be getting heavy use come GTA V.
> The price of another EVGA GTX 770 SC w/ ACX is more expensive than I care for at the moment for the performance Id get.
> My board does support 4-way SLI, however Im limited by my 700w PSU, or Id a 3rd 770...but even then, SLI 970 sounds better...
> My budget is also aimmed right SLI 970's....
> 
> And finally, Im waiting on a article from PCper.com on monday. Here is teaser he showed on twitter.
> 
> 
> 
> So we will see....


I'm colourblind so that graph is a little confusing and hard to read.









I upgraded from a 770 to a 970 for the extra VRAM. Otherwise I would have bought a second 770.


----------



## Mr-Dark

guys i have qustion about flash bios to 970 G1

i just found new F51 bios for 1.1 rev so can i add some oc to the new bios and use the gigabyte bios tool to flash it ?


----------



## RaleighStClair

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Xoriam*
> 
> You can't take my word as gospel since other people seem to be having a different experience, but i've said a few times now that I've taken the cards almost daily to 4gb of usage.
> I didn't notice any difference in the 3.5+ range of RAM Honestly from what i've seen everywhere that people are showing, that main cause of the fps going down are the ridiculous situations they have to put the cards under to reach that amount of ram usage, I mean c'mon obviously the core can't handle it so obviously FPS are going to drop.
> when comparing the 970 extra loss compared to the 980s loss, it's only an extra 1-3%.
> you know like "above this amount of ram usage a 980 loses 25% where as a 970 loses 27%"
> (don't get me wrong, definatly not happy about being lied to on specs.)
> 
> the only stuttering I've seen from high ram usage is from when I'm litterally balls to the wall capped on ram usage @ 4gb and the game needs to swap alot of information out really quick.
> Or just bad driver/game situations.


And this is what most sane people already knew. And why no one was complaining about performance of these cards before the VRAM issue came to light. I know I didn't see the performance impact and I tested SLI 970s vs SLI 980s last year. I made a thread about it in this forum about the price/performance ratio of the 980 and was slammed by the community.

Anyway I can understand owners of 970 being upset about how Nvidia handled the info, etc and wanting a refund/replacement,etc. But I think downright selling the cards to get a 980 is ridiculous.


----------



## Rahldrac

I do believe a lot of people noticed the stuttering right away. But we explained it away with needing to wait for drivers to matures, and the game we played at the time (watchdog, FC4) were terribly optimized.

Edit:
But I agree, rewarding Nvidia by buying the 980 is just stupid. If I can trade my 970 for a 980 at no charge i would. If not refund and go AMD, to show that this is not an okay way to do things.


----------



## RaleighStClair

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Rahldrac*
> 
> I do believe a lot of people noticed the stuttering right away. But we explained it away with needing to wait for drivers to matures, and the game we played at the time (watchdog, FC4) were terribly optimized.
> 
> Edit:
> But I agree, rewarding Nvidia by buying the 980 is just stupid. If I can trade my 970 for a 980 at no charge i would. If not refund and go AMD, to show that this is not an okay way to do things.


I haven't had any stutter. Shadow of Mordor used ALL of my VRAM and it was smooth as butter. As well as AC Unity and Alien Isolation @ 2880x1620. No stutter any of these games, all using more than 3.5GB VRAM. I did get stutter in FC4, but everyone did as it is confirmed an Dunia engine issue.


----------



## Xoriam

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *RaleighStClair*
> 
> I haven't had any stutter. Shadow of Mordor used ALL of my VRAM and it was smooth as butter. As well as AC Unity and Alien Isolation @ 2880x1620. No stutter any of these games, all using more than 3.5GB VRAM. I did get stutter in FC4, but everyone did as it is confirmed an Dunia engine issue.


I'm wondering now if certain models/revisions are more prone to the issue.


----------



## John Shepard

Does ACU stutter for anyone else at 2160p?
*AA is off,shadows on high and everything else maxed
Basically the game runs fine for a while and then it starts stuttering every 5 or so second.It's really annoying as i have to restart it in order to get rid of it.


----------



## Xoriam

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *John Shepard*
> 
> Does ACU stutter for anyone else at 2160p?
> *AA is off,shadows on high and everything else maxed
> Basically the game runs fine for a while and then it starts stuttering every 5 or so second.It's really annoying as i have to restart it in order to get rid of it.


Thats another issue of patch 1.4 -_-


----------



## RaleighStClair

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Xoriam*
> 
> I'm wondering now if certain models/revisions are more prone to the issue.


Well I got mine the first week they were out, it is a REv1 G1. But I doubt that has anything to do with it. I think a big, a very big part of it is people LOOKING for it by; upping anti-aliasing to 8x/16x @ 1440p+ resolutions looking to bog the card to fill the VRAM. Well DUH the card is going to have a hard time pushing settings in games that bring the FPS to a crawl.

I mean what do people expect @4k and 8XMSAA? Miracles? I would of that more people on a Tech forum would understand that.


----------



## Xoriam

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *RaleighStClair*
> 
> Well I got mine the first week they were out, it is a REv1 G1. But I doubt that has anything to do with it. I think a big, a very big part of it is people LOOKING for it by; upping anti-aliasing to 8x/16x @ 1440p+ resolutions looking to bog the card to fill the VRAM. Well DUH the card is going to have a hard time pushing settings in games that bring the FPS to a crawl.
> 
> I mean what do people expect @4k and 8XMSAA? Miracles?


Mine are both Rev 1.1
So you're a lucky samsung chip guy then I suppose?

I was about to edit my post but you beat me to it.
was going to add (or is it people just exagerating and forcing their way into finding the issue. not refering to frame times.)

Like I said, you said, many others have said as well. People are pushing settings onto the card which shouldn't be set in order to achieve the wanted ram usage, and forgetting "HEY, maybe the core can't handle this much"


----------



## juniordnz

Yeah, I agree with those reviews at 10 fps trying to prove something, it's dull. But when you have 40-50fps while using more than 3584mb of VRAM and get the frame time spikes (AKA micro stutter) there's something there to consider.

Skyrim modded is a very good example. It runs with good FPS but stutters after 3.5gb. Why? Not because of GPU firepower, but the damn slow last 512mb.

It may be hard to notice now (not really, but for the sake of argument...), but VRAM needs will keep increasing, especially with those new gen console ports, and I was hoping to keep my 970s for some good 2-3 years.


----------



## RaleighStClair

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *juniordnz*
> 
> Yeah, I agree with those reviews at 10 fps trying to prove something, it's dull. But when you have 40-50fps while using more than 3584mb of VRAM and get the frame time spikes (AKA micro stutter) there's something there to consider.
> 
> Skyrim modded is a very good example. It runs with good FPS but stutters after 3.5gb. Why? Not because of GPU firepower, but the damn slow last 512mb.
> 
> It may be hard to notice now (not really, but for the sake of argument...), but VRAM needs will keep increasing, especially with those new gen console ports, and I was hoping to keep my 970s for some good 2-3 years.


Skyrim stutters for everyone, especially when modded. It stuttered on my 780 Lightning as well.


----------



## Rahldrac

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *RaleighStClair*
> 
> I haven't had any stutter. Shadow of Mordor used ALL of my VRAM and it was smooth as butter. As well as AC Unity and Alien Isolation @ 2880x1620. No stutter any of these games, all using more than 3.5GB VRAM. I did get stutter in FC4, but everyone did as it is confirmed an Dunia engine issue.


It might be because you only have one? I have two of the G1, so I can push a lot more "horsepower" into the gaming, so I quickly noticed the buffer getting filled up. I also run at 1440p some times with DSR.


----------



## RaleighStClair

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Rahldrac*
> 
> It might be because you only have one? I have two of the G1, so I can push a lot more "horsepower" into the gaming, so I quickly noticed the buffer getting filled up. I also run at 1440p some times with DSR.


When I tested it last year I did notice some stutter, the usual SLI stutter issues found on ALL cards. whether AMD/NV. It is the name of the game in SLI and the 980 has the same issues. It is game dependent and many factors. But you did get stutter in SLI under certain conditions.

This is a BIG reason why a lot of people don't use mult-gpu configs, such as myself. And don't forget Nvidia has not fixed the SLI voltage bug in Maxwell setups, this is what you could be experiencing.


----------



## Xoriam

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Rahldrac*
> 
> It might be because you only have one? I have two of the G1, so I can push a lot more "horsepower" into the gaming, so I quickly noticed the buffer getting filled up. I also run at 1440p some times with DSR.


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *RaleighStClair*
> 
> When I tested it last year I did notice some stutter, the usual SLI stutter issues found on ALL cards. whether AMD/NV. It is the name of the game in SLI and the 980 has the same issues. It is game dependent and many factors. But you did get stutter in SLI under certain conditions.
> 
> This is a BIG reason why a lot of people don't use mult-gpu configs, such as myself. And don't forget Nvidia has not fixed the SLI voltage bug in Maxwell setups, this is what you could be experiencing.


Exactly, stuttering can be caused by SLI which all cards suffer from in certain situations.
Unfortunatly it's an issue that arises alot, and I typically stay away from Multi GPU setups due to it.


----------



## AngryGoldfish

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Xoriam*
> 
> I'm wondering now if certain models/revisions are more prone to the issue.


This has almost been completely neglected by people with too much anger in their bones and too many pitchforks to splatter with blood.

Man, that was fun to type.









Why are some not experiencing issues while others are? Nvidia has not explained this as far as I'm aware. I cannot test the issue personally as I actually do not own or have installed a game that requires more than 3GB of RAM. I'm not buying Unity or Far Cry 4-Ubisoft can suck a fat one until they fix their development processes. I do not like playing scary games so I won't be getting Dying Light (I prefer to watch others play those) and Skyrim is not yet installed on my machine. I could play BF4 with DSR on really high, but I wouldn't be able to notice any micro-stuttering as the FPS would be so low. With that said, I could do that last test and just register the VRAM usage.

Also, I rarely buy games upon release as they are often buggy. Dying Light, AC Unity, Halo Master Chief Collection, these brand-new €70 games are simply unplayable sometimes. That's not on and until people stop buying games on release it probably won't change. Not to mention the cost. I have two expensive hobbies and any way to-legally-help myself (Steam sales) save some money is almost always taken advantage of.


----------



## Xoriam

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *AngryGoldfish*
> 
> This has almost been completely neglected by people with too much anger in their bones and too many pitchforks to splatter with blood.
> 
> Man, that was fun to type.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Why are some not experiencing issues while others are? Nvidia has not explained this as far as I'm aware. I cannot test the issue personally as I actually do not own or have installed a game that requires more than 3GB of RAM. I'm not buying Unity or Far Cry 4-Ubisoft can suck a fat one until they fix their development processes. I do not like playing scary games so I won't be getting Dying Light (I prefer to watch others play those) and Skyrim is not yet installed on my machine. I could play BF4 with DSR on really high, but I wouldn't be able to notice any micro-stuttering as the FPS would be so low. With that said, I could do that last test and just register the VRAM usage.
> 
> Also, I rarely buy games upon release as they are often buggy. Dying Light, AC Unity, Halo Master Chief Collection, these brand-new €70 games are simply unplayable sometimes. That's not on and until people stop buying games on release it probably won't change. Not to mention the cost. I have two expensive hobbies and any way to-legally-help myself (Steam sales) save some money is almost always taken advantage of.


Yeah man I never buy those types of games either, I know how things go at the begining.
(I'm extremely tempted to buy dying light though because i loveeee zombies)
However, they were free. Can't pass that up!


----------



## AngryGoldfish

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Xoriam*
> 
> Yeah man I never buy those types of games either, I know how things go at the begining.
> (I'm extremely tempted to buy dying light though because i loveeee zombies)
> However, they were free. Can't pass that up!


I love WATCHING people play zombies and whatnot, but the extent of scary games for me is Half Life and The Last Of Us. I'm a wuss like that.







I really wanna watch The Babadook, though. That looks like a really frightening and exhilarating experience. I'm about four hours in Dying Light at the moment. I began watching it on PC at max settings, but the guy playing was a bit of a newb, so I switched to a PS4 player. The graphics aren't as good, but I don't have fast enough Internet for 1080p consistent anyway, so I can't tell much of a difference.


----------



## Xoriam

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *AngryGoldfish*
> 
> I love WATCHING people play zombies and whatnot, but the extent of scary games for me is Half Life and The Last Of Us. I'm a wuss like that.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I really wanna watch The Babadook, though. That looks like a really frightening and exhilarating experience. I'm about four hours in Dying Light at the moment. I began watching it on PC at max settings, but the guy playing was a bit of a newb, so I switched to a PS4 player. The graphics aren't as good, but I don't have fast enough Internet for 1080p consistent anyway, so I can't tell much of a difference.


If you haven't seen the Babadook yet you need to see it.
It's a pretty good one.

I've spent alot recently, so It will probably be a month or 2 before I can pick up dying light
I'll probably wait for a price drop.


----------



## AngryGoldfish

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Xoriam*
> 
> If you haven't seen the Babadook yet you need to see it.
> It's a pretty good one.
> 
> I've spent alot recently, so It will probably be a month or 2 before I can pick up dying light
> I'll probably wait for a price drop.


Price drops inevitably happen and I don't mind waiting. The only games I don't wait for are GTA and Batman. That's where I'm my most happiest.


----------



## AngryFuture

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *AngryGoldfish*
> 
> Price drops inevitably happen and I don't mind waiting. The only games I don't wait for are GTA and Batman. That's where I'm my most happiest.


You said GTA....you are a true brother of rage!
Me and 4 other friends have it preordered...just waiting for March 24th!


----------



## DrGonz

Best Buy gamer club is pretty sweet sometimes. They had Dying Light PC preorder for $50 the day before it dropped. Got 10% off for gamers club and $10 in reward cash back for preordering (yup, by one day). So basically $30 and walked in the store to pick it up on day 1.









Gonz


----------



## nexxusty

Hey guys. Just obtained 5 GTX 970's (Don't ask, NewEgg Canada sent out GTX 970's instead of 980's) and I'd like some advice on what to do. They are all most likely going back but I was thinking...

Was told I can test each card out with no return issues. Free card benches anyone?

These do Tri-SLi no? I have an X79 R4F & an X99 Classy so I can do even Quad SLI.

Anybody interested in some sweet high end platform benchmarks with these 970's?

Was thinking of maybe keeping 2 of them but the 3.5gb issue basically chooses for me. If I kept them I would have paid for a 4gb card and while I am able to use the full 4gb, after 3.5gb as well all know the RAM bandwidth slows to a paltry 28gb/s.

I'm at 1080p and will be until 4K screens are decent for gaming (Pretty hurting how my phones screen has a higher resolution than my $600 Gsync gaming monitor, but I digress).

Thanks for any replies boys!


----------



## benbenkr

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Xoriam*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> OMG seriously it does seem like that.
> Did you notice how all the cutscene glitches are back?
> Hair flipping all over the place with no reason, screen tearing that you want to gouge your eyeballs out, and like random floating lights and artifacts.
> 1.3.X was pretty good, I don't understand why they had to go mess with it and mess it up back to the horrible way it was before.
> 
> I went from playing 1440p pre 1.3 at like 30-40fps.
> then 1.3 i had the nice numbers listed before @4k
> now 1.4 I have to lock the framerate at 30 -_-


IKR! They could have stuck with patch 3 and call it a day. I mean, even on the consoles, patch 3 was working alright. Patch 4 did break things not just on PC, but on the console versions too! I mean, the game will never ever be a stutter free, buttery smooth experience on any platform, patch 3 was the best they could do and they should have just stuck with it.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *juniordnz*
> 
> All the other games run fine? No micro stutter after 3584mb?
> 
> It's nice to have feedback from someone who actually have 970s on SLI.


I have tried SoM, but as I've said a few pages back, the game is broken when going Ultra textures. No matter if you are on 980 SLI or not. Furthermore, the difference between Ultra and High textures are so minute that it makes no sense to enable Ultra textures in the first place. Check Digital Foundry for comparisons.

Stick textures on High and max everything else, I guarantee SoM is a butter smooth experience.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *juniordnz*
> 
> Have you played Shadow of Mordor or Far Cry 4? No issues there? And the issue about the 3,5gb limit isn't really the FPS, it's the frametime (micro-stutter). You should be getting high FPS with those at SLI.
> 
> Sorry about the inquiry, It's just that I won a G1 too and was planning on buying another one. But I'm not so sure anymore. At the same time there are no options at this price range here in Brazil, so my hand are tied here. How I wish I could borrow another one for a weekend.


Fary Cry 4 still isn't all that perfect either performance wise, so there are micro stutters with or without a SLI config. I can't remember single game from the ubimonkeys that was stutter free in SLI in fact. Far Cry 3 was decently close, but wasn't great.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *John Shepard*
> 
> Does ACU stutter for anyone else at 2160p?
> *AA is off,shadows on high and everything else maxed
> Basically the game runs fine for a while and then it starts stuttering every 5 or so second.It's really annoying as i have to restart it in order to get rid of it.


Like @Xorium explained earlier, yes ACU stutters at 4k. No going around it until the game is fixed (again).


----------



## Swolern

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *benbenkr*
> 
> I have tried SoM, but as I've said a few pages back, the game is broken when going Ultra textures. No matter if you are on 980 SLI or not. Furthermore, the difference between Ultra and High textures are so minute that it makes no sense to enable Ultra textures in the first place. Check Digital Foundry for comparisons.
> 
> Stick textures on High and max everything else, I guarantee SoM is a butter smooth experience.
> Fary Cry 4 still isn't all that perfect either performance wise, so there are micro stutters with or without a SLI config. I can't remember single game from the ubimonkeys that was stutter free in SLI in fact. Far Cry


Mordor is not broken for me with ultra textures. It does get a little wonky in SLI at times though, GPU use will drop in certain places. Also yesterday i tried out Mordor 1440p with all ultra settings presets, and even AO bumped up to ultra(except motion blur off). Vram was showing 3.65mb in Afterburner and the game was very stuttery. Same stutter with just 1 970, but to a lesser extent. I had a GTX Titan before these 2 Strix 970s and VRAM use with same settings was using close to 5GB vram and completely smooth 100% of the time. Apparently, the game will utilize as much vram as you have. Then today before work i fired up Mordor again but i closed out all application i had running in the background prior to starting the game. Had same completely maxed settings @ 1440p and vram use was only 3.3GB. It ran with extreme butter smoothness on my ROG Swift. I was averaging @ 100fps at max settings, which is the hard fps cap in the game, it was absolutely gorgeous!!!! Possibly the difference today was how Windows allocates the vram use. Im on Windows 8.1. The GTX Titan was smooth before, but i was only averaging @ 50-60FPS with same settings.


----------



## Way2grouchy

Got the second 970 in now waiting on the water block. I cant seem to find my sli bridge for my mb. Does it have to be a certain one to work for 3.0 cards?


----------



## AngryFuture

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *nexxusty*
> 
> Hey guys. Just obtained 5 GTX 970's (Don't ask, NewEgg Canada sent out GTX 970's instead of 980's) and I'd like some advice on what to do. They are all most likely going back but I was thinking...
> 
> Was told I can test each card out with no return issues. Free card benches anyone?
> 
> These do Tri-SLi no? I have an X79 R4F & an X99 Classy so I can do even Quad SLI.
> 
> Anybody interested in some sweet high end platform benchmarks with these 970's?
> 
> Was thinking of maybe keeping 2 of them but the 3.5gb issue basically chooses for me. If I kept them I would have paid for a 4gb card and while I am able to use the full 4gb, after 3.5gb as well all know the RAM bandwidth slows to a paltry 28gb/s.
> 
> I'm at 1080p and will be until 4K screens are decent for gaming (Pretty hurting how my phones screen has a higher resolution than my $600 Gsync gaming monitor, but I digress).
> 
> Thanks for any replies boys!


See if you can do some quad sli action. I know nvidia said tri'sli was rhe max but they said the something with the GTX 670 and they ran quad sli just fine.


----------



## kjekay

I won the silicon lottery with 65% asic, so with voltage at 1,275 im getting stable heaven run at 1600core/3900mem









Might as well go all or nothing with this card since i regret buying it anyway because of the memory configuration.


----------



## Swolern

That's golden?

If so what is average for the 970?


----------



## Mr-Dark

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kjekay*
> 
> I won the silicon lottery with 65% asic, so with voltage at 1,275 im getting stable heaven run at 1600core/3900mem
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Might as well go all or nothing with this card since i regret buying it anyway because of the memory configuration.


Thats benchmark stable not game stable


----------



## saywhuut

I am contemplating upgrading from my gtx 760. I have been wanting the gtx 970 for a while, is it dumb to still go for this even with the whole memory drama going on? Plan on being at 1080p gaming for a while and am some what limited for my next gpu due to my PSU and budget.


----------



## John Shepard

quick question ff both cards are stable at [email protected] will raising the voltage allow me to go higher? If so how much higher? Is it even worth it?
1533Mhz crashes on games at 4k.

I am using a custom bios(1519 boost /7512 [email protected]) and can't raise the voltage through afterburner to test.


----------



## kjekay

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mr-Dark*
> 
> Thats benchmark stable not game stable


Well, in my experience, If it does a heaven round, then its gameproof. Atleast that was the case with my old 670. And just did 20 minutes in FC4, clock stayed at 1600 all time and temps were below 65









Yeah low asic is kinda good on these 970 because you can run alot more power through them without crashing, as long as you stay cool









High Asic are better OCers, but only if you have water! Nothing beat a low-asic card on air


----------



## soulstaker

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *saywhuut*
> 
> I am contemplating upgrading from my gtx 760. I have been wanting the gtx 970 for a while, is it dumb to still go for this even with the whole memory drama going on? Plan on being at 1080p gaming for a while and am some what limited for my next gpu due to my PSU and budget.


I would go for it, specially if you find a good deal... even the people complaining about the VRAM issue acknowledge the 970 is a good 1080p card, unless you go HAM with the DSR settings.


----------



## bluedevil

I will just leave this here.








http://www.tweaktown.com/news/43347/geforce-radeon-gpus-soon-combine-vram-thanks-dx12-mantle/index.html


----------



## juniordnz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kjekay*
> 
> Well, in my experience, If it does a heaven round, then its gameproof. Atleast that was the case with my old 670. And just did 20 minutes in FC4, clock stayed at 1600 all time and temps were below 65
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Yeah low asic is kinda good on these 970 because you can run alot more power through them without crashing, as long as you stay cool
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> High Asic are better OCers, but only if you have water! Nothing beat a low-asic card on air


I believe you got it wrong. Low ASIC cards have a bigger leakage, so they should need more V to run the same overclock (since a good amount of it is lost due to the leaking). More V equals more Heat to be dissipated from the card. That's why LOW asics card perform better under water.

Also, IMHO, Heaven is soft as hell. Any "new gen" game pushes the card harder than Heaven. Even firestrike Ultra is better than Heaven to test for stability.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *bluedevil*
> 
> I will just leave this here.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> http://www.tweaktown.com/news/43347/geforce-radeon-gpus-soon-combine-vram-thanks-dx12-mantle/index.html


Too bad it will only be fully supported by the next cards that come out after the full disclosure of the DX12 features.

For those who are thinking "wow, so I`ll be able to combine my two 3.5gb 970s and have 7gb of fast VRAM?"...No, you won't.


----------



## Wirerat

About the asic score. I am going full water on my ftw that has asic of 75%. Is that a bad asic score for full water block and custom loop?

Memory overclocks good on air up to 8100. The core however requires bios mod and voltage to get game stable at 1506mhz on air. I just been gaming at 1460mhz core 8000mhz memory stock voltage.

I read low asic are good for water and high is good for air. My card is kinda average i think.

Will the card scale the same on full water?


----------



## juniordnz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Wirerat*
> 
> About the asic score. I am going full water on my ftw that has asic of 75%. Is that a bad asic score for full water block and custom loop?
> 
> Memory overclocks good on air up to 8100. The core however requires bios mod and voltage to get game stable at 1506mhz on air. I just been gaming at 1460mhz core 8000mhz memory stock voltage.
> 
> I read low asic are good for water and high is good for air. My card is kinda average i think.
> 
> Will the card scale the same on full water?


IMO, there's absolutely no scenario where a lower asic is beneficial to overclocking. I might be wrong, since I am no pro overclocker, but I just can't imagine how leaking more energy rather than putting most of it to work can be a positive thing.

I believe your ASIC is medium and you should have very good temps under water. What I read most overclockers say is that if you lower your temps you can get more stable overclock, but really don't know how that will apply to you in the real world.


----------



## Wirerat

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *juniordnz*
> 
> IMO, there's absolutely no scenario where a lower asic is beneficial to overclocking. I might be wrong, since I am no pro overclocker, but I just can't imagine how leaking more energy rather than putting most of it to work can be a positive thing.
> 
> I believe your ASIC is medium and you should have very good temps under water. What I read most overclockers say is that if you lower your temps you can get more stable overclock, but really don't know how that will apply to you in the real world.


well so far i only have a single ek coolstream 360mm rad going in. I hope thats enough for good temps 4790k + 970. Im still debating another rad.


----------



## XanderTheGoober

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Wirerat*
> 
> well so far i only have a single ek coolstream 360mm rad going in. I hope thats enough for good temps 4790k + 970. Im still debating another rad.


If you are toying around with the idea of adding any other components down the road that will need to be added into the loop another rad probably wouldn't hurt now as you are already putting the work in. That's the way i look at it at least.


----------



## Wirerat

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *XanderTheGoober*
> 
> If you are toying around with the idea of adding any other components down the road that will need to be added into the loop another rad probably wouldn't hurt now as you are already putting the work in. That's the way i look at it at least.


you definitely have a point.


----------



## mAnBrEaTh

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *$ilent*
> 
> Not sure how much higher I can take it:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Single GTX 970 @ 1671mhz core/8032mhz memory.


Is this your best clocking 970? What does the other card do? I have never tried mine individually but am completely stable at 1604/8000 in SLI.


----------



## AngryGoldfish

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *AngryFuture*
> 
> You said GTA....you are a true brother of rage!
> Me and 4 other friends have it preordered...just waiting for March 24th!


When I pick it up myself, I'll send you a Steam friend request (my ID is spannerdan) and maybe we could have a laugh in a server.









Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Swolern*
> 
> That's golden?
> 
> If so what is average for the 970?


I was told my 1500Mhz was above average; not compared to most on here. I think 1500Mhz is average.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *saywhuut*
> 
> I am contemplating upgrading from my gtx 760. I have been wanting the gtx 970 for a while, is it dumb to still go for this even with the whole memory drama going on? Plan on being at 1080p gaming for a while and am some what limited for my next gpu due to my PSU and budget.


There are no current cards that I think are worth buying if you don't intend to upgrade for some time. The 970 WOULD have been that card if it weren't for the nonsense going on. A pair of 290's is a stellar setup, but you need proper cooling and power. A single 290X is also a nice choice, but with AMD's new cards coming out in a few months I don't think it's worth it.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *bluedevil*
> 
> I will just leave this here.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> http://www.tweaktown.com/news/43347/geforce-radeon-gpus-soon-combine-vram-thanks-dx12-mantle/index.html


About ******* time.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *juniordnz*
> 
> I believe you got it wrong. Low ASIC cards have a bigger leakage, so they should need more V to run the same overclock (since a good amount of it is lost due to the leaking). More V equals more Heat to be dissipated from the card. That's why LOW asics card perform better under water.
> 
> Also, IMHO, Heaven is soft as hell. Any "new gen" game pushes the card harder than Heaven. Even firestrike Ultra is better than Heaven to test for stability.
> Too bad it will only be fully supported by the next cards that come out after the full disclosure of the DX12 features.
> 
> For those who are thinking "wow, so I`ll be able to combine my two 3.5gb 970s and have 7gb of fast VRAM?"...No, you won't.


I agree, Heaven is a not a true tester. Even Valley was more difficult to pass stably.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Wirerat*
> 
> well so far i only have a single ek coolstream 360mm rad going in. I hope thats enough for good temps 4790k + 970. Im still debating another rad.


A Coolstream 360 is good enough for a 4790K and a 970 since they don't run very hot, but it's not ideal.


----------



## Wirerat

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *AngryGoldfish*
> 
> A Coolstream 360 is good enough for a 4790K and a 970 since they don't run very hot, but it's not ideal.


so you think 240mm per block is ideal when overclocking? I was under the impression that 120mm per block plus 120mm was good.

I still can add another 280 and 140 if need be. The case will be here Thursday. The rest next week.


----------



## AngryGoldfish

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Wirerat*
> 
> so you think 240mm per block is ideal when overclocking? I was under the impression that 120mm per block plus 120mm was good.
> 
> I still can add another 280 and 140 if need be.


If you can fit more radiators and can afford it, it's almost always worth the extra effort. Of course a single thick 240mm with high-static pressure and high RPM fans is good enough for a moderate overclock on a low power CPU like a 4690K or a 2500K and a low powered GPU like a GTX 970, but water cooling is not about 'good enough', IMO. With the efficiency of the GM204 chip and the aftermarket coolers from Gigabyte and GALAX there is no need to go for a full watercooled system unless you intend to do a good job. Not just an adequate job; a good one. That's my 2c.

A 240 per block is ideal for most overclocking, but two GPU's and a CPU will run through the same loop without too much of an issue. The ideal setup, however, for a dual GPU and CPU (plus maybe RAM or MOBO) is a 360 and a 240. This will allow you to run the fans quieter. Silence is another reason to go liquid. If you have to crank the fans all the way up you may as well use an AIO for the CPU and a good aftermarket design like the Windforce or ACX 2.0 coolers. It would be way cheaper, the temperatures will be still be manageable (unless you're going for a 290X or pair of 290's) and the noise levels will be similar if not actually quieter.


----------



## kjekay

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mr-Dark*
> 
> Thats benchmark stable not game stable


Still stable running 1600 mhz after some more benchmarking in Valley, kombustor, heaven & 2 hours of Dying Light. Got driver crash when I up to 1630 though, but memory seems very comfy at +400









Not bad for an air-cooled card with 65% Asic quality


----------



## juniordnz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kjekay*
> 
> Still stable running 1600 mhz after some more benchmarking in Valley, kombustor, heaven & 2 hours of Dying Light. Got driver crash when I up to 1630 though, but memory seems very comfy at +400
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Not bad for an air-cooled card with 65% Asic quality


Max I could get stable was 1607mhz.

You have Hynix memory I suppose?


----------



## JP7even

Hey guys, been reading through the thread, I want to lower my idle fan speeds, but I can't seem to find a modded bios to download; I've already backed up my stock BIOS and everything... If someone could point me in the right direction, it'd be great (it's kinda late so I might have missed something xD)

EDIT: I have a GIGABYTE G1 GAMING 970


----------



## kjekay

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *juniordnz*
> 
> Max I could get stable was 1607mhz.
> 
> You have Hynix memory I suppose?


Yep! I heard those were crap though :/


----------



## kjekay

You need to modify your own bios file then flash it using nvflash unlocked









You will find the bios tweaker tool and the flash application

http://forums.guru3d.com/showthread.php?t=394091 (Guru3D®)


----------



## juniordnz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kjekay*
> 
> Yep! I heard those were crap though :/


Yeah, mine won't go past +400 also =/


----------



## JP7even

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kjekay*
> 
> You need to modify your own bios file then flash it using nvflash unlocked
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You will find the bios tweaker tool and the flash application
> 
> http://forums.guru3d.com/showthread.php?t=394091 (Guru3D®)


Thanks man







was reading that thread, I did miss something, I was right xD

EDIT:


I get that error when I load the bios, is it normal?

Nvm, so when I typed "nvflash -6 rom name etc" a new cmd window opened and I had to type "y" two times (normal process) it all went well, a nvflash window popped, clicked yes and exit the cmd, asked to restart which I did and now I suppose the new BIOS is flashed but the fans on the card are still at 1500rpm and on the BIOS tweaker I selected 1100 as the min RPM... Idk what happened...


----------



## Team Grinder

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kjekay*
> 
> I won the silicon lottery with 65% asic, so with voltage at 1,275 im getting stable heaven run at 1600core/3900mem
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Might as well go all or nothing with this card since i regret buying it anyway because of the memory configuration.


Nice results.
Actually silicon lottery for these cards is 1630/8300 @ 1.236v
Now your stable in benchmarks @ 1600, you will find you most likely need to drop down to 1530-1550 to be anywhere remotely stable in games. There is barely any difference between 1500 and 1600 on these cards except 10° difference. You have a nice card buy didn't win the lottery unfortunately. Now if only I could win the real thing..... off to buy a ticket.


----------



## Team Grinder

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *JP7even*
> 
> Hey guys, been reading through the thread, I want to lower my idle fan speeds, but I can't seem to find a modded bios to download; I've already backed up my stock BIOS and everything... If someone could point me in the right direction, it'd be great (it's kinda late so I might have missed something xD)
> 
> EDIT: I have a GIGABYTE G1 GAMING 970


Post your bios when you can and I can do it for you. 950RPM is the lowest known config that works. In saying that the lowest I have seen mine go is 950RPM but ambient was 10°. The average you will see 32% fan speed.


----------



## JoeDirt

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *JP7even*
> 
> Thanks man
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> was reading that thread, I did miss something, I was right xD
> 
> EDIT:
> 
> 
> I get that error when I load the bios, is it normal?
> 
> Nvm, so when I typed "nvflash -6 rom name etc" a new cmd window opened and I had to type "y" two times (normal process) it all went well, a nvflash window popped, clicked yes and exit the cmd, asked to restart which I did and now I suppose the new BIOS is flashed but the fans on the card are still at 1500rpm and on the BIOS tweaker I selected 1100 as the min RPM... Idk what happened...


That's all old. Go here for currant:
http://www.overclock.net/t/1521334/official-nvflash-with-certificate-checks-bypassed-for-gtx-970-980


----------



## s74r1

http://bursor.com/investigations/nvidia/
Quote:


> If you purchased an NVIDIA GTX 970, we would like to hear from you to discuss how this video card performed for you. Please contact me at [email protected]


----------



## battleaxe

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *s74r1*
> 
> http://bursor.com/investigations/nvidia/


+1 and I bookmarked his page. Getting a 4k monitor tomorrow to see how this thing does compared to my $100 less 290. I had planned to SLI, but now making no such plans. Probably switching over to the new 380x or 390x soon as they come out and offloading the Nvidia card. I was very happy with my card for single card performance, but since I decided to go 4k and want SLI, well... its all a different story now. All due to Nvidia doing the 'gimp show' just like on Pulp Fiction... "Bring out the Gimp" .... gotta go find that video clip now as that's how I am feeling right about now.


----------



## TheBoom

What do you guys think is a safe temp target limit for the 970?

For some reason in Dying Light my temps occasionally shoot up to my set limit of 87c and that causes my card to downclock from 1418mhz all the way down to 1150mhz (worst case).

Sometimes I could be in the same exact scene and the temps wont go above 84c.

I've noticed at least an average of a 8-9 fps drop when the card downclocks that much due to the temp limit being hit.


----------



## RaleighStClair

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TheBoom*
> 
> What do you guys think is a safe temp target limit for the 970?
> 
> For some reason in Dying Light my temps occasionally shoot up to my set limit of 87c and that causes my card to downclock from 1418mhz all the way down to 1150mhz (worst case).
> 
> Sometimes I could be in the same exact scene and the temps wont go above 84c.
> 
> I've noticed at least an average of a 8-9 fps drop when the card downclocks that much due to the temp limit being hit.


your 970 shouldn't even be getting close to 87c, Check to make sure the fans are running and that is has proper airflow in your case. Check to make sure it is seated correctly as something is def wrong. Mine never gets above 70c @ 1.3v play9ng dying light maxed out.


----------



## TheBoom

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *RaleighStClair*
> 
> your 970 shouldn't even be getting close to 87c, Check to make sure the fans are running and that is has proper airflow in your case. Check to make sure it is seated correctly as something is def wrong. Mine never gets above 70c @ 1.3v play9ng dying light maxed out.


I have the zotac amp vanilla. The cooling is pretty bad on this one. Idles at about 40c. I'm using an old case and airflow is pretty limited. But my old 760 gtx never went above 84c either.

Temps were actually worse before I replaced the TP.


----------



## benbenkr

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TheBoom*
> 
> I have the zotac amp vanilla. The cooling is pretty bad on this one. Idles at about 40c. I'm using an old case and airflow is pretty limited. But my old 760 gtx never went above 84c either.
> 
> Temps were actually worse before I replaced the TP.


I can attest to that. The Zotac AMP vanilla is a rather lousy cooler. It used to be that Zotac's "AMP" cards came with the triple fan design, no idea why they drop it back down to a 2 fan design that works significantly worse than _OTHER_ 2-fan design coolers (MSI, Asus, GALAX).

Not much you can do, even if you run the fans at 100%.


----------



## AnToNCheZ

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Xoriam*
> 
> I'm not returning my cards, however I am requesting a partial refund from my supplier.


I requested 20% from Amazon. I check my credit card statement 4 days later and $180 AUD is credited! I paid $925 AUD for my cards (2 x 970 SLI) fully shipped and ended up spending $750 AUD odd after the refund. That is insane value for how these perform. I was never going to return them. They really have impressed me. Most games I can't even tell there's 2 cards is so smooth. Much better than my HD6950 X-fire experience back in 2011... I'm very happy. 1440p single monitor here, too


----------



## juniordnz

Amazon seems to be a top notch company regarding customer service. Wish we had something like that here.


----------



## Teskin89

If i flash the BIOS of the Gigabyte GTX 970 Windforce OC (non-G1) i can fix the high fan speed issue, and the throttling at low celsius? My bios version is 84.04.1F.40,0A.

GM204.zip 137k .zip file


----------



## Mr-Dark

qustion about memory oc if unstable can freez and sound loop in bf4 ?? or what no artfact


----------



## AnToNCheZ

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mr-Dark*
> 
> qustion about memory oc if unstable can freez and sound loop in bf4 ?? or what no artfact


Never use BF4 as a test for stability in any overclock. That piece of software is simply defective.


----------



## Mr-Dark

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *AnToNCheZ*
> 
> Never use BF4 as a test for stability in any overclock. That piece of software is simply defective.


okay im back to stock now and test again


----------



## kjekay

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Team Grinder*
> 
> Nice results.
> Actually silicon lottery for these cards is 1630/8300 @ 1.236v
> Now your stable in benchmarks @ 1600, you will find you most likely need to drop down to 1530-1550 to be anywhere remotely stable in games. There is barely any difference between 1500 and 1600 on these cards except 10° difference. You have a nice card buy didn't win the lottery unfortunately. Now if only I could win the real thing..... off to buy a ticket.


You are right! Unreal Paris Apartement (One hell of a good looking app btw!) Brought me down to 1555 stable







1600 gave me DirectX failures after failures popping up

I only have the voltage at 1,275 though.. I may try go over 1,3.. I dont give a damn about warranty and this card is now an "all-in" card


----------



## juniordnz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kjekay*
> 
> You are right! Unreal Paris Apartement (One hell of a good looking app btw!) Brought me down to 1555 stable
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 1600 gave me DirectX failures after failures popping up
> 
> I only have the voltage at 1,275 though.. I may try go over 1,3.. I dont give a damn about warranty and this card is now an "all-in" card


Looks nice! Does it really push the card? I'm going to test it.


----------



## kjekay

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *juniordnz*
> 
> Looks nice! Does it really push the card? I'm going to test it.


Yes its truly nextgen. Not something we gonna see in mainstream games for atleast 2 years... or even until next console generation comes out







.... majority of consumers need better hardware!

You make a shortcut to the exe btw, then after target exe you type without quotas "-FULLSCREEN -ResX=2880 -ResY=1620" for your resolution. Thats my res, im running 1080p monitor with DSR enabled









You can download Unreal Paris Apartment here. Its made by Dereu Benoit, a very skilled Graphic Artist who made it as part of his CV


----------



## juniordnz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kjekay*
> 
> Yes its truly nextgen. Not something we gonna see in mainstream games for atleast 2 years... or even until next console generation comes out
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> .... majority of consumers need better hardware!
> 
> You make a shortcut to the exe btw, then after target exe you type without quotas "-FULLSCREEN -ResX=2880 -ResY=1620" for your resolution. Thats my res, im running 1080p monitor with DSR enabled


Would you point me where can I get it?


----------



## kjekay

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *juniordnz*
> 
> Would you point me where can I get it?


Edited it in

This is a nice kitchen btw!


----------



## ludkoto

Any tips or a guide or somethin how to tweak gpu bios i think my card need more volts







But no idea how to set it up QQ


----------



## juniordnz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ludkoto*
> 
> Any tips or a guide or somethin how to tweak gpu bios i think my card need more volts
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> But no idea how to set it up QQ


Plenty of information here. Remember you should you use your own BIOS, and not just flash another one someone tweaked.


----------



## ludkoto

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *juniordnz*
> 
> Plenty of information here. Remember you should you use your own BIOS, and not just flash another one someone tweaked.


KK thank you men


----------



## kjekay

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *juniordnz*
> 
> Would you point me where can I get it?


Did you try it out







? All stable and good ?


----------



## juniordnz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kjekay*
> 
> Did you try it out
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ? All stable and good ?


yeah, all stable. But that apartment made my place look like **** and now I'm depressed lol


----------



## kjekay

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *juniordnz*
> 
> yeah, all stable. But that apartment made my place look like **** and now I'm depressed lol


haha yes.. I got depressed too! Need to clean my kitchen!


----------



## Xoriam

Downloading at the moment as well.

(got my evga card back from evga, looks like the new card is nice and stable)


----------



## OutlawII

What's the best way to test a new card before putting the waterblock on it?


----------



## Xoriam

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *OutlawII*
> 
> What's the best way to test a new card before putting the waterblock on it?


what do you mean? stock stability, or heat?
Both would be firestrike.
Don't use furmark.


----------



## kjekay

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Xoriam*
> 
> Downloading at the moment as well.
> 
> (got my evga card back from evga, looks like the new card is nice and stable)


How many fps are you getting at what res? Here you can see mine







try to check yours at the same scene!


----------



## OutlawII

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Xoriam*
> 
> what do you mean? stock stability, or heat?
> Both would be firestrike.
> Don't use furmark.


Just to make sure card is ok before I tear it apart lol


----------



## Team Grinder

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kjekay*
> 
> You are right! Unreal Paris Apartement (One hell of a good looking app btw!) Brought me down to 1555 stable
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 1600 gave me DirectX failures after failures popping up
> 
> I only have the voltage at 1,275 though.. I may try go over 1,3.. I dont give a damn about warranty and this card is now an "all-in" card


Now you are stablish at 1550ish, perhaps try to lower the voltage and see how far you can go. You might surprised on how low you can go.


----------



## kjekay

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Team Grinder*
> 
> Now you are stablish at 1550ish, perhaps try to lower the voltage and see how far you can go. You might surprised on how low you can go.


65% Asic


----------



## Xoriam

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kjekay*
> 
> How many fps are you getting at what res? Here you can see mine
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> try to check yours at the same scene!


I get 110fps in that same spot at 1519mhz 1853mem.
too bad sli doesn't work.
can't figure out how to get screenshot to work, just takes a blackscreen.


----------



## Cannonkill

how do you change the resolution in the paris thing???


----------



## Xoriam

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Cannonkill*
> 
> how do you change the resolution in the paris thing???


read the readme


----------



## Swolern

Man one of my 970s must be a dud! I can only OC my memory +91mhz, any higher and i get black screens freezes in games. Running 970 SLI, stock bios. Never any artifact, just hard freezes.


----------



## kjekay

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Xoriam*
> 
> I get 110fps in that same spot at 1519mhz 1853mem.
> too bad sli doesn't work.
> can't figure out how to get screenshot to work, just takes a blackscreen.


Im using MSI Afterburner to take screenshots


----------



## Xoriam

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Swolern*
> 
> Man one of my 970s must be a dud! I can only OC my memory +91mhz, any higher and i get black screens freezes in games. Running 970 SLI, stock bios. Never any artifact, just hard freezes.


whats the card, and whats the litteral mem clock and what memory modules.


----------



## Swolern

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Xoriam*
> 
> whats the card, and whats the litteral mem clock and what memory modules.


Asus Strix. Samsung ram, 1798. Any higher causes crashes. Is the Hynix the better ram?


----------



## Xoriam

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Swolern*
> 
> Asus Strix. Samsung ram, 1798. Any higher causes crashes. Is the Hynix the better ram?


nope, try a new bios, check cables and drivers, if that doesn't help it's a bad card.
Samsungs kill hynix on 970


----------



## Moparman

Got my build finished 3 970s is very awesome.







http://www.overclock.net/t/1539535/build-log-project-1080p-ultimate-overkill


----------



## Team Grinder

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kjekay*
> 
> 65% Asic


You will be surprised how little that number means. It's just a number that means nothing. I have seen many cards with low asic destroy higher asic cards on the same voltages.


----------



## PureBlackFire

just ran some games at 4K with SLI. was quite ba for a while until I saw that my intel h4600 was enable somehow. turne it off an things were smooth. Shadow of Mordor showed the same hard stutter when going over 3506MB of vram. frame rate was good though at 60. crysis 3 ran good at 55 fps. was able to get over 100fps in bf4 on the second match, but I enabled vsync for the tearing. it was mostly very smooth, except when the vram usage went way up.

gpu-z after crysis 3.


BF4


----------



## benbenkr

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Swolern*
> 
> Man one of my 970s must be a dud! I can only OC my memory +91mhz, any higher and i get black screens freezes in games. Running 970 SLI, stock bios. Never any artifact, just hard freezes.


Wow... +91 mhz and freezes?! That's the lowest clock I've heard from any VRAM OC on ANY card in recent years, doesn't matter if it's Hynix, Samsung or Elpida. Can you double check your BIOS?


----------



## Swolern

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Xoriam*
> 
> nope, try a new bios, check cables and drivers, if that doesn't help it's a bad card.
> Samsungs kill hynix on 970


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *benbenkr*
> 
> Wow... +91 mhz and freezes?! That's the lowest clock I've heard from any VRAM OC on ANY card in recent years, doesn't matter if it's Hynix, Samsung or Elpida. Can you double check your BIOS?


Just tested both cards by themselves. Seems to be an SLI issue. Both cards memory OCs to around +448mhz (1977mhz) stable by themselves. Both cards are on stock bios(84.04.1F.00.2B). Going to see if i can find another SLI connector to test.

Is 1977mhz around average for the Samsung memory OC?


----------



## Xoriam

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Swolern*
> 
> Just tested both cards by themselves. Seems to be an SLI issue. Both cards memory OCs to around +448mhz (1977mhz) stable by themselves. Both cards are on stock bios(84.04.1F.00.2B). Going to see if i can find another SLI connector to test.
> 
> Is 1977mhz around average for the Samsung memory OC?


1900-2200 is the typical samsung memory OC

1750-1900 is the typically hynix memory clocks.


----------



## benbenkr

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Swolern*
> 
> Just tested both cards by themselves. Seems to be an SLI issue. Both cards memory OCs to around +448mhz (1977mhz) stable by themselves. Both cards are on stock bios(84.04.1F.00.2B). Going to see if i can find another SLI connector to test.
> 
> Is 1977mhz around average for the Samsung memory OC?


Odd. Not having that issue with SLI on my end, both my cards are running at 1900 memory (could push to 2000, but there's no point to it).


----------



## TheBoom

So after a few members here suggested I take out my old 460 gtx which was being used to run 2 of my monitors and instead use a single card to run all 3, i've run into a weird issue here.

My primary 24 inch display is connected to the card via a displayport cable and works fine. The 2nd monitor is connected via a VGA to DVI adapter and also works fine. However the 3rd monitor which runs from a VGA into a VGA to DVI-D adapter into the card just doesn't want to work. It goes into power saving mode even though windows and Nvidia both detect it.

What's even more odd is when the 3rd monitor is connected (and in power saving mode) my GPU clocks don't downclock when idle.

I have the Zotac 970 vanilla card which has 1 HDMI, 1 DisplayPort, 1 DVI and 1 DVI-D ports.

Has anyone come across a similar problem?


----------



## Moparman

Anyone with a Gigabyte X3 OC or G1 I have a sweet modded bios.


----------



## ironhide138

I'm just putting this out there, Gigabyte is looking into a step up program for anyone that isn't happy with their 970 and wants to upgrade to a 980. You have to pay the rest ofcourse... but If you rather a 980 over a 970, its possible.


----------



## Swolern

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *benbenkr*
> 
> Odd. Not having that issue with SLI on my end, both my cards are running at 1900 memory (could push to 2000, but there's no point to it).


Ya I'm stumped. I tried 2 different SLI connectors. The 3 newest Nvidia drivers. All clean install. In SLI the memory just won't go above 1798mhz without crashing. Something about the cards memory just doesn't tolerate SLI. SLI has no effect on the core OC and holds 1515mhz to the core on stock voltage in SLI stable 24/7. They are amazing cards, beating my highly OCd GTX Titan by 10-15% @ 1440p in some games OC vs OC where there is no vram bottleneck. Pretty good for a $300 card vs $1k card(even though was 2 years old). Just can't tolerate that low of a mem clock. May have to RMA the cards.


----------



## desmopilot

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ironhide138*
> 
> I'm just putting this out there, Gigabyte is looking into a step up program for anyone that isn't happy with their 970 and wants to upgrade to a 980. You have to pay the rest ofcourse... but If you rather a 980 over a 970, its possible.


Sigh, would love of ASUS did something like this.


----------



## hardiboy

I
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Moparman*
> 
> Anyone with a Gigabyte X3 OC or G1 I have a sweet modded bios.


i use gigabyte g1

What kind of bios do you have??
It sounds good haha

Emmm i want to hear about you guys think about my OC

I got it stable at
+150 clock = 1546 after boost /1536 forgot
+500 memory =4000mhz after boost

With stock clock
And the tdp reach 77%
And i have streessed it for 7 hours on heaven unengine with all setting maxed out

And i think to reduce the setting to
140 clock and 400 mhz
To make sure it run well for daily use

Or i should not have to to it?


----------



## ValValdesky

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ironhide138*
> 
> I'm just putting this out there, Gigabyte is looking into a step up program for anyone that isn't happy with their 970 and wants to upgrade to a 980. You have to pay the rest ofcourse... but If you rather a 980 over a 970, its possible.


I would rather take a 290X and get some of my money back, giving more money to nvidia is just a really bad idea.


----------



## Rahldrac

Agreed, do not reward Nvidia for lying.


----------



## Teskin89

Wait 390x that seems it will be very very goooooood.


----------



## soulstaker

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TheBoom*
> 
> So after a few members here suggested I take out my old 460 gtx which was being used to run 2 of my monitors and instead use a single card to run all 3, i've run into a weird issue here.
> 
> My primary 24 inch display is connected to the card via a displayport cable and works fine. The 2nd monitor is connected via a VGA to DVI adapter and also works fine. However the 3rd monitor which runs from a VGA into a VGA to DVI-D adapter into the card just doesn't want to work. It goes into power saving mode even though windows and Nvidia both detect it.
> 
> What's even more odd is when the 3rd monitor is connected (and in power saving mode) my GPU clocks don't downclock when idle.
> 
> I have the Zotac 970 vanilla card which has 1 HDMI, 1 DisplayPort, 1 DVI and 1 DVI-D ports.
> 
> Has anyone come across a similar problem?


i thought those adapters didn't work on the DVI-D port.


----------



## Moparman

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *hardiboy*
> 
> I
> i use gigabyte g1
> 
> What kind of bios do you have??
> It sounds good haha
> 
> Emmm i want to hear about you guys think about my OC
> 
> I got it stable at
> +150 clock = 1546 after boost /1536 forgot
> +500 memory =4000mhz after boost
> 
> With stock clock
> And the tdp reach 77%
> And i have streessed it for 7 hours on heaven unengine with all setting maxed out
> 
> And i think to reduce the setting to
> 140 clock and 400 mhz
> To make sure it run well for daily use
> 
> Or i should not have to to it?


This bios has raised Boost clocks
power limit set to 300%
won't down clock now even at 80C
voltage unlocked.


----------



## benbenkr

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TheBoom*
> 
> So after a few members here suggested I take out my old 460 gtx which was being used to run 2 of my monitors and instead use a single card to run all 3, i've run into a weird issue here.
> 
> My primary 24 inch display is connected to the card via a displayport cable and works fine. The 2nd monitor is connected via a VGA to DVI adapter and also works fine. However the 3rd monitor which runs from a VGA into a VGA to DVI-D adapter into the card just doesn't want to work. It goes into power saving mode even though windows and Nvidia both detect it.
> 
> What's even more odd is when the 3rd monitor is connected (and in power saving mode) my GPU clocks don't downclock when idle.
> 
> I have the Zotac 970 vanilla card which has 1 HDMI, 1 DisplayPort, 1 DVI and 1 DVI-D ports.
> 
> Has anyone come across a similar problem?


Uhh... VGA adapters do not work with DVI-D ports, it has to go into the DVI-I port. DVI-D does not have the pins to convert analog to digital. The monitor is obviously detected because it is plugged in, but you're getting no image because it's not being converted.


----------



## Teskin89

Do you think this video is correct?


----------



## Wirerat

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *XanderTheGoober*
> 
> If you are toying around with the idea of adding any other components down the road that will need to be added into the loop another rad probably wouldn't hurt now as you are already putting the work in. That's the way i look at it at least.


i went ahead and ordered a ek coolstream XTC 140mm rad to add to the 360mm.

That gives me a bit more than 240mm per block. In this Review they used the ek l360 kit on a 3930k and gtx titan overclocked. The titan had great temps. I wish it would have listed the 3930 temps too though.

That setup is much hotter than my 4790k w/gtx 970 so in theory 140mm + 360mm should do well. I hope so anyway.


----------



## juniordnz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ironhide138*
> 
> I'm just putting this out there, Gigabyte is looking into a step up program for anyone that isn't happy with their 970 and wants to upgrade to a 980. You have to pay the rest ofcourse... but If you rather a 980 over a 970, its possible.


Yeah. I called gigabyte here in Brazil and the guy told me, in a very polite way that he knew about what was happening with the 970, admitted it had some issues accessing the last 500mb, that A LOT of people had called before about the same problem and that gigabyte was analyzing the best way to deal with all that and he would return to me as soon as an official announcement came out.

Nvidia, on the other hand, told me it was "just a misunderstanding on the specifications sent to some specialized media" and because of that they didn't see any reason to accept the returns. Basically a big, round, go **** yourself.


----------



## AngryGoldfish

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ironhide138*
> 
> I'm just putting this out there, Gigabyte is looking into a step up program for anyone that isn't happy with their 970 and wants to upgrade to a 980. You have to pay the rest ofcourse... but If you rather a 980 over a 970, its possible.


As opposed as I am to this, I might talk to my local store and see if it's possible through them with my G1 970. I heard Gigabyte was refusing refunds based on the VRAM issue, so maybe this is their middle ground compensation. Seeing as my 970 isn't a very good overclocker, it might be worth my while and may have better resale value than the 970 when I want to upgrade to a new GPU.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ValValdesky*
> 
> I would rather take a 290X and get some of my money back, giving more money to nvidia is just a really bad idea.


I agree with this. But I do wonder what nVidia will do with the returned 970. If they simply check it over and send it back out to be resold, I'd be pissed. They'd essentially be doing what Apple does with their 16GB iPhones. Supply a 16GB iPhone that is inadequate for many users, then charge an additional $100 that costs them $10 extra to make for the inevitable upgrade to a 32GB version.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Wirerat*
> 
> i went ahead and ordered a ek coolstream XTC 140mm rad to add to the 360mm.
> 
> That gives me a bit more than 240mm per block. In this Review they used the ek l360 kit on a 3930k and gtx titan overclocked. The titan had great temps. I wish it would have listed the 3930 temps too though.
> 
> That setup is much hotter than my 4790k w/gtx 970 so in theory 140mm + 360mm should do well. I hope so anyway.


That's plenty for a 4790K and a 970. You should get stellar results, even at lower fan speeds.


----------



## leakydog

could you help me please to modify vBIOS of my MSI 970? I can get 1500/8400 OC in AB, but it downclock itself from 1500 to 1488 when it reaches 110% power limit. I want 1500Mhz all the time. Here is mine vBIOS:

http://leteckaposta.cz/427975195

and here AB settings:



Thanks!


----------



## kjekay

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *leakydog*
> 
> could you help me please to modify vBIOS of my MSI 970? I can get 1500/8400 OC in AB, but it downclock itself from 1500 to 1488 when it reaches 110% power limit. I want 1500Mhz all the time. Here is mine vBIOS:


I edited your bios file to look like mine, with increased power delivery and higher voltage! Be aware that this is on your own risk. If you flash fails, you should however be able to boot windows in safe-mode with default VGA driver and reflash the original bios without any problems









You will see power limit at 122%, ands its delivering about 50-60 more watts







What before was 110%, is now about 90%









182.zip 138k .zip file


----------



## Razzaa

Anyone got a good bios for the G1 Gaming 970? I tried making my own but i didnt get very good results.







Thanks in advance.


----------



## leakydog

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kjekay*
> 
> I edited your bios file to look like mine, with increased power delivery and higher voltage! Be aware that this is on your own risk. If you flash fails, you should however be able to boot windows in safe-mode with default VGA driver and reflash the original bios without any problems
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You will see power limit at 122%, ands its delivering about 50-60 more watts
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> What before was 110%, is now about 90%
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 182.zip 138k .zip file


great! thank you


----------



## kjekay

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *leakydog*
> 
> great! thank you


Remember to go into device manager in windows and disable your card before flashing, then activate card again and restart.


----------



## Moparman

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Razzaa*
> 
> Anyone got a good bios for the G1 Gaming 970? I tried making my own but i didnt get very good results.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks in advance.


This bios has raised Boost clocks
power limit set to 150%
won't down clock now even at 80C
voltage unlocked.

G970.zip 137k .zip file


IM NOT RESPONSIBLE FOR DAMAGE FROM OVERVOLTAGE AND TEMPS!!!!!!!!


----------



## leakydog

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kjekay*
> 
> Remember to go into device manager in windows and disable your card before flashing, then activate card again and restart.


yes, ofc  I tried your modified bios but added voltage didn't help me to get more than 1500Mhz so I set "Voltage Table" as it was in stock BIOS and left only your "Power table". I can set 122% power limit now, but it still get downclocked to 1488 from 1500 after time, so where is the problem?  Thanks


----------



## Razzaa

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Moparman*
> 
> This bios has raised Boost clocks
> power limit set to 150%
> won't down clock now even at 80C
> voltage unlocked.
> 
> G970.zip 137k .zip file
> 
> 
> IM NOT RESPONSIBLE FOR DAMAGE FROM OVERVOLTAGE AND TEMPS!!!!!!!!


Why cant i look at the settings of this bios in Maxwell Bios editor? It gives a unhandled exception error


----------



## AngryGoldfish

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *leakydog*
> 
> yes, ofc  I tried your modified bios but added voltage didn't help me to get more than 1500Mhz so I set "Voltage Table" as it was in stock BIOS and left only your "Power table". I can set 122% power limit now, but it still get downclocked to 1488 from 1500 after time, so where is the problem?  Thanks


I've had issues with throttling as well on my G1 Gaming. 1500Mhz is my max without any throttling, but even that's not fully tested. My TDP does not go above 100% (I'm usually at around 90%), my temperatures rarely go above 65°C (usually sit around 60°C). I don't know why it's happening. One thing I've noticed is that my voltage dips, either *causing* a 13Mhz drop in the core speed or *because* of a 13Mhz drop in the core. Maybe check your voltage readout and see if there are any parallels.


----------



## juniordnz

Silly question but, have you looked on GPU-Z monitor to see what was the throttling culprit?


----------



## AngryGoldfish

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *juniordnz*
> 
> Silly question but, have you looked on GPU-Z monitor to see what was the throttling culprit?


Are you talking to me? I'm not sure, sorry.

For me, I've looked at HWiNFO, AB, GPU-Z, they all read low GPU usage, low thermals (though I hit 66°C for the first time running Fire Strike on repeat in Windowed mode), and the odd drop in voltage. Whether the voltage drop caused the drop in core or whether the core dropped and caused the voltage drop I don't know. There is no way to test this as far as I know. I intend to update to the newer F51 BIOS to see if that helps.


----------



## juniordnz

There was no perfcap?


----------



## AngryGoldfish

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *juniordnz*
> 
> There was no perfcap?


Yes, VRel and VOp. I do not know how to read this, though. I recognise that VRel is voltage reliability and VOp is operating voltage, but as to how to correct this or even how to translate it, I honestly have no idea.


----------



## juniordnz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *AngryGoldfish*
> 
> Yes, VRel and VOp. I do not know how to read this, though. I recognise that VRel is voltage reliability and VOp is operating voltage, but as to how to correct this or even how to translate it, I honestly have no idea.


Now that explains it all.

Each perfcap means something was lacking when you throttled.

Pwr = your card ran out of Watts (TDP)
VRel, Vop = I really don't know how to differentiate them, but its lack of voltage.
Util = The card is not being demanded (should come out when you're not stressing it enough (like desktop or not so demanding applications)

You have a lot of work to do. Try to fiddle with one at a time. Eliminate everything related to voltage, than eliminate pwr perfcap. When under heavy loads you have no perfcap at all, that means everything your card needs to run that clock is beeing supplied to it.

Happy oc'ing =)


----------



## Elyminator

Tentatively speaking if I have 2 different models of 970 (MSI and evga) if I put ek blocks on both of them would the ports line up


----------



## JTravis1988

Quick question guys. I read that early versions of the EVGA card had some pretty big problems with fan noise and was wondering if this has been corrected in newer versions of the ACX cards and if anyone could give me the part number. EVGA has an annoying amount of products listed in Pcpartpicker.com and I'm not sure which one I should get to avoid these problems.
Any help would be appreciated.


----------



## kjekay

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *AngryGoldfish*
> 
> Yes, VRel and VOp. I do not know how to read this, though. I recognise that VRel is voltage reliability and VOp is operating voltage, but as to how to correct this or even how to translate it, I honestly have no idea.


Did you try upping the voltage on the bios i sent you? i forgot a few parameters so i edited again, you can download and try again if u want









182.zip 138k .zip file


----------



## xgunnas

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *JTravis1988*
> 
> Quick question guys. I read that early versions of the EVGA card had some pretty big problems with fan noise and was wondering if this has been corrected in newer versions of the ACX cards and if anyone could give me the part number. EVGA has an annoying amount of products listed in Pcpartpicker.com and I'm not sure which one I should get to avoid these problems.
> Any help would be appreciated.


get the 3975 ssc or 3978 ftw+ for the updated heatsink
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *AngryGoldfish*
> 
> I've had issues with throttling as well on my G1 Gaming. 1500Mhz is my max without any throttling, but even that's not fully tested. My TDP does not go above 100% (I'm usually at around 90%), my temperatures rarely go above 65°C (usually sit around 60°C). I don't know why it's happening. One thing I've noticed is that my voltage dips, either *causing* a 13Mhz drop in the core speed or *because* of a 13Mhz drop in the core. Maybe check your voltage readout and see if there are any parallels.


there were some discussion earlier saying that it's either

a. related to higher resolutions
b. vram clock slightly too high
c. your core clock is right at the limit and therefore it throttles

i changed my bios so that it boosts to the same clock no matter what and it stops happening, but it's not worth flashing just for that imho.


----------



## JTravis1988

I read there's a TDP threshold on the 970s that will throttle clocks near the limit. Can this be circumvented using bios or is this hard-coded somehow? Also, I'm curious as to whether different manufacturers have different thresholds. I read that the 980 can go up to 125% and my 970 nVidia reference card only goes up to 106%.


----------



## xgunnas

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *JTravis1988*
> 
> I read there's a TDP threshold on the 970s that will throttle clocks near the limit. Can this be circumvented using bios or is this hard-coded somehow? Also, I'm curious as to whether different manufacturers have different thresholds. I read that the 980 can go up to 125% and my 970 nVidia reference card only goes up to 106%.


you can look over on the bios thread for your card's bios and those have the power limit raised.

edit: http://www.overclock.net/t/1517316/extract-and-flash-gtx-970-and-980-firmware-zosons-h2o-and-air-custom-bios


----------



## JTravis1988

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *xgunnas*
> 
> you can look over on the bios thread for your card's bios and those have the power limit raised.
> 
> edit: http://www.overclock.net/t/1517316/extract-and-flash-gtx-970-and-980-firmware-zosons-h2o-and-air-custom-bios


Awesome! Thanks man!


----------



## Moparman

Well I moved to 4way sli 970s. Just need to get another gigabyte and drop the msi.


----------



## TheBoom

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *benbenkr*
> 
> Uhh... VGA adapters do not work with DVI-D ports, it has to go into the DVI-I port. DVI-D does not have the pins to convert analog to digital. The monitor is obviously detected because it is plugged in, but you're getting no image because it's not being converted.


Ahh thanks. Thought it might be the issue. So I should use a DVI-D to DVI-D cable right?


----------



## IDominus

Here is my custom BIOS - (try at your own risk) - it seem to be the same version as yours & clocks stably on my card at 1557Mhz core & 1900 MHz memory (stable running on Heaven/valley/AvP/Firestrike benchmarks). Have ran Far Cry 4 on ultra settings for several hours repeated over several weeks with no crashes. The ASIC of my card is 70. My CPU is overclocked i5-2500k at 4.7Ghz.

970AP7.zip 137k .zip file


I get a score of 10,697 on Firestrike (graphics score of 13352) & 2015 (average FPS 81.4) at 1600x900 Extreme settings


I have continually to reduced my voltage & it is stable on max of 1.231 in this custom BIOS. Any lower & the driver stops working after a hour or two gameplay. I can achieve higher overclocks with more voltage but then heat also becomes an issue. With this voltage setting I have not exceed 67 degrees - normally it hovers at 62 with the custom fan settings. If you find instability then increase the voltage or decrease the clocks

If you have any questions please advise


----------



## hardiboy

i currently run my gtx 970
On +150 clock and 500 memory with stock clock (1542 clock 4000memory with gpu boost)

Max tdp was 80 percent

Can i reach 700-800 memory and 200 clock
With 86 vcore added?

Or its better to run it with current condition on stock voltage

Is it safe to add50+++ voltage?
Will it remove my guarantee?


----------



## kjekay

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *hardiboy*
> 
> i currently run my gtx 970
> On +150 clock and 500 memory with stock clock (1542 clock 4000memory with gpu boost)
> 
> Max tdp was 80 percent
> 
> Can i reach 700-800 memory and 200 clock
> With 86 vcore added?
> 
> Or its better to run it with current condition on stock voltage
> 
> Is it safe to add50+++ voltage?
> Will it remove my guarantee?


You can always flash the stock bios\voltage again if it fails. Its very hard to damage these new cards without modding like soldering and such. They have a good overhead protection so even if you mess up you will still be able to load windows in safe-mode with default vga driver at low resolution to flash the original bios!


----------



## Swolern

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Moparman*
> 
> Well I moved to 4way sli 970s. Just need to get another gigabyte and drop the msi.


Nice. Lets see some benchmarks!!


----------



## reev3r

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Moparman*
> 
> Well I moved to 4way sli 970s. Just need to get another gigabyte and drop the msi.


Yikes! Why in the world would you do this? Just wondering... looks bedasse either way! Props!

The case reminds me of my old Enermax FulmoGT...


----------



## Teskin89

A question: having a bios with unlocked voltage and tdp can allow you to overclock until you reach a temp limit or the vga will keep is "structural" limit (ex. i reach a limit of 1540 on core or i am unstable)?


----------



## juniordnz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Teskin89*
> 
> A question: having a bios with unlocked voltage and tdp can allow you to overclock until you reach a temp limit or the vga will keep is "structural" limit (ex. i reach a limit of 1540 on core or i am unstable)?


I believe your clock is only limited by the stability only, while the "structural" limit you mentioned is the hard cap on the voltage. On the 970/980, If I'm not mistaken, that limit is 1.312V. Anything above that is possible only if you hard mod it.


----------



## Teskin89

That means i actually can increase my overclock by just flashing bios, if i understand right ? Sorry for my english


----------



## juniordnz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Teskin89*
> 
> That means i actually can increase my overclock by just flashing bios, if i understand right ? Sorry for my english


If you are stuck on a voltage (up to 1.312V) or power (W) limitation, yes, a custom BIOS will help.


----------



## Teskin89

I added a new score @+190/+500 +87mv or 1556/8000 http://www.3dmark.com/3dm/5801387?


----------



## vsappel

Please guys, help me.

I bought two PNY GTX 970 and i think i have a problem.

Testing in Valley Benchmark 1.0, one of the GPU scores:

FPS:
50.5
Score:
2114
Min FPS:
27.2
Max FPS:
96.2

And the other card scores:

FPS:
46.8
Score:
1959
Min FPS:
25.7
Max FPS:
85.2
____

And in SLI:
FPS:
89.5
Score:
3744
Min FPS:
32.5
Max FPS:
150.2

Same system, same settings, only switching the cards. I worry about low perfomance of my second card... Maybe there is something wrong?


----------



## cowie

not really too much to worry about but some cards boost higher then others
that or it could be just a different ram manufacturer that has same speeds but tighter timings would not be to worried as I said


----------



## Wirerat

Your worried about 4 fps delta? Every card will boost a little differently.

It looks like those cards are running reference clocks. You will have a good bit of overclocking headroom if your temps are good.

My single 970 ftw scores 72 fps in valley at around 1500mhz.


----------



## vsappel

Thankyou guys,

I got 80º IN both cards with Blower cooler, but the fan still in 30% of RPM.

Think i can try overclock.

I need to overclock both the cards with the same clock?


----------



## AngryGoldfish

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *juniordnz*
> 
> Now that explains it all.
> 
> Each perfcap means something was lacking when you throttled.
> 
> Pwr = your card ran out of Watts (TDP)
> VRel, Vop = I really don't know how to differentiate them, but its lack of voltage.
> Util = The card is not being demanded (should come out when you're not stressing it enough (like desktop or not so demanding applications)
> 
> You have a lot of work to do. Try to fiddle with one at a time. Eliminate everything related to voltage, than eliminate pwr perfcap. When under heavy loads you have no perfcap at all, that means everything your card needs to run that clock is beeing supplied to it.
> 
> Happy oc'ing =)


Thanks, mate.

I'm not sure what else I can do with the voltage other than raise and lower it in AB, but I'll see what results come of it.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *xgunnas*
> 
> get the 3975 ssc or 3978 ftw+ for the updated heatsink
> there were some discussion earlier saying that it's either
> 
> a. related to higher resolutions
> b. vram clock slightly too high
> c. your core clock is right at the limit and therefore it throttles
> 
> i changed my bios so that it boosts to the same clock no matter what and it stops happening, but it's not worth flashing just for that imho.


I'm at 1080p so that shouldn't be an issue.

My memory overclocks have been a bit of a pain. I am seemingly stable at 1925Mhz, but I'll try 1900Mhz to see if that stops the throttling.

As regards my core clock, I have reached 1559Mhz without a crash or without artefacts, but it was throttling down 13Mhz just as it would at 1520Mhz.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kjekay*
> 
> Did you try upping the voltage on the bios i sent you? i forgot a few parameters so i edited again, you can download and try again if u want
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 182.zip 138k .zip file


I did not try the BIOS. I was apprehensive about doing it as I wasn't sure whether I was keeping the card or not, what with the VRAM issue and the misinformation from nVidia. Also, I'm not confident flashing custom BIOS's onto the card. I haven't even gotten round to updating to the newest Gigabyte one yet in case that helps.

And another thing, I will also have to increase the thermal throttling if I am to increase the voltage. I do not want my fans to spin that much higher than they are now when under load, but my temperatures will surely rise above 65°C by then.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *IDominus*
> 
> Here is my custom BIOS - (try at your own risk) - it seem to be the same version as yours & clocks stably on my card at 1557Mhz core & 1900 MHz memory (stable running on Heaven/valley/AvP/Firestrike benchmarks). Have ran Far Cry 4 on ultra settings for several hours repeated over several weeks with no crashes. The ASIC of my card is 70. My CPU is overclocked i5-2500k at 4.7Ghz.
> 
> 970AP7.zip 137k .zip file
> 
> 
> I get a score of 10,697 on Firestrike (graphics score of 13352) & 2015 (average FPS 81.4) at 1600x900 Extreme settings
> 
> 
> I have continually to reduced my voltage & it is stable on max of 1.231 in this custom BIOS. Any lower & the driver stops working after a hour or two gameplay. I can achieve higher overclocks with more voltage but then heat also becomes an issue. With this voltage setting I have not exceed 67 degrees - normally it hovers at 62 with the custom fan settings. If you find instability then increase the voltage or decrease the clocks
> 
> If you have any questions please advise


What card is yours? Were you talking to me?


----------



## TheBoom

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Teskin89*
> 
> A question: having a bios with unlocked voltage and tdp can allow you to overclock until you reach a temp limit or the vga will keep is "structural" limit (ex. i reach a limit of 1540 on core or i am unstable)?


It depends on quite a few factors, like your voltage regulator chip and the cooling on the card itself. I have the vanilla version of the Zotac 970. Voltage is limited at 1.212v (chip is locked) but I managed to get it up to 1418mhz core and 4000ghz mem stable in almost every game. I had to do a bios mod to increase the TDP and now my limiting factor is only the temps. Card reaches 90c in extreme cases. Nothing much I can do about it though until I get a watercooling setup for the card.

I've noticed that the TDP keeps going higher even though the clock is fixed at 1418mhz. And as the TDP increases the temps climb steadily with it. I'm not sure if its possible to prevent that from happening without setting a lower TDP, but that would prevent me from getting the clock of 1418mhz.

Whats weird is that with the stock bios the card would even boost to 1490mhz and the temperature would still be below 80c but it would constantly throttle up and down due to the power limit being exceeded.


----------



## kjekay

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *AngryGoldfish*
> 
> I did not try the BIOS. I was apprehensive about doing it as I wasn't sure whether I was keeping the card or not, what with the VRAM issue and the misinformation from nVidia. Also, I'm not confident flashing


Its very safe actually! And should you decide to return the card, you can just flash the original rom again


----------



## VulgarDisplay88

Just received my 970 FTW+ and installed it. Coil whine is still there unfortunately. Going to run it in for a bit and so if it gets better. Next step will be a different PSU (currently have a SuperNOVA 750 G2) but it worked fine with my 780. Slightly annoyed but oh well.


----------



## AngryGoldfish

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kjekay*
> 
> Its very safe actually! And should you decide to return the card, you can just flash the original rom again


Remind me again what you did to the BIOS?

Also, anyone have any idea why when trying to flash the new F51 G1 BIOS, if I disable the display drivers everything goes incredibly blurry and unreadable? I can't navigate cmd as everything is illegible.


----------



## Teskin89

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *AngryGoldfish*
> 
> Remind me again what you did to the BIOS?
> 
> Also, anyone have any idea why when trying to flash the new F51 G1 BIOS, if I disable the display drivers everything goes incredibly blurry and unreadable? I can't navigate cmd as everything is illegible.


Same here


----------



## Swolern

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *vsappel*
> 
> Thankyou guys,
> 
> I got 80º IN both cards with Blower cooler, but the fan still in 30% of RPM.
> 
> Think i can try overclock.
> 
> I need to overclock both the cards with the same clock?


Yes, just adjust your fan profiles first. I set my fan curve to go max speed at 70c.


----------



## IDominus

Sorry should have mentioned the it is a Msi 970. Also the second score mentioned after Firestrike was for Heaven. I tested on a low end graphics game ( Good test to see if system crashes with voltage changes / speed changes)Mini Ninjas with VSynch. I get no crashes or throttling with this custom Bios


----------



## Teskin89

how can i understand if i flashed my vga? I tried one given by Moparman for my Gigabyte GTX 970 Windforce OC (not-G1), and i don't see any difference. Bios name is the same, and when i installed the bios i heard a tic-tic sound. Something wrong?


----------



## Gilgam3sh

can the GTX 970 reach higher than 1600MHz on the core with air? I'm using the Gigabyte Windforce 3X OC (non G1) version, I used to use 2 in SLI but I just sold one as I wait for AMD 300 series, but wanted to play with the one I have and I've been running [email protected] for a couple of hours now, playing some BF Hardline, Far Cry 4 and Assassins Creed Black flag without issues..

I'm running my own custom G1 BIOS without boost, so I always have 1608MHz, so should I aim for higher on stay on this?



EDIT: now running 1620MHz 1.25v

http://i.imgur.com/o1qwJfw.jpg


----------



## Hequaqua

This my first attempt at using the last .5gb of Vram. I finally got it on BF4. Here is a screenshot:


I would have to say Wow. It really does stutter throughout the whole time. I ran it again later, got the same results with the exception of max Vram. This shows 3915, it actually went to about 4.06.

I did have to max all the settings in BF4 and employ DSR. 3840x2160 is what I ran it at. Under 3.5 it was somewhat playable, but over 3.5 it was junk. I game at 1920x1080, but I can see why so many are riled up. I think it would be a bigger factor in all those that are running SLI.

I know a lot of people are upset, and I can understand why. The 970 is still a killer card for the price, provided you are going to game at 1080. Knowing what I know now though, I probably would have bought the 980 instead.


----------



## buxstr

Well described and well said. I game at 1080P but feel still cheated on gaming future potential.


----------



## RaleighStClair

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Hequaqua*
> 
> This my first attempt at using the last .5gb of Vram. I finally got it on BF4. Here is a screenshot:
> 
> 
> I would have to say Wow. It really does stutter throughout the whole time. I ran it again later, got the same results with the exception of max Vram. This shows 3915, it actually went to about 4.06.
> 
> I did have to max all the settings in BF4 and employ DSR. 3840x2160 is what I ran it at. Under 3.5 it was somewhat playable, but over 3.5 it was junk. I game at 1920x1080, but I can see why so many are riled up. I think it would be a bigger factor in all those that are running SLI.
> 
> I know a lot of people are upset, and I can understand why. The 970 is still a killer card for the price, provided you are going to game at 1080. Knowing what I know now though, I probably would have bought the 980 instead.


What is weird is Shadow of morder, Dying light, AC Unity use more than 3.7GB in many cases on my machine and they never stutter. Then again I am not putting the game in 4k @ 8xMSAA--- because the 970/980 are not 4k GPUs.

What I am getting at here is; people are going to such great lengths to get these cards to stutter (IE 16xMSAA @ 4K) on cards not designed for this purpose (4k Gaming). These cards have no Issues at 1440p/1080p.

If you purchased 970/980, even SLI, for _4K max gaming @ 60+ fps_.....prepare for disappointment.


----------



## Swolern

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *RaleighStClair*
> 
> What is weird is Shadow of morder, Dying light, AC Unity use more than 3.7GB in many cases on my machine and they never stutter. Then again I am not putting the game in 4k @ 8xMSAA--- because the 970/980 are not 4k GPUs.
> 
> What I am getting at here is; people are going to such great lengths to get these cards to stutter (IE 16xMSAA @ 4K) on cards not designed for this purpose (4k Gaming). These cards have no Issues at 1440p/1080p.
> 
> If you purchased 970/980, even SLI, for _4K max gaming @ 60+ fps_.....prepare for disappointment.


Shadow of Mordor does indeed stutter above 3.5gb and that's at 1440p. And that's with zeroAA, only FXAA. Everything else ultra presets. Different parts of the game use different amounts of vram.


----------



## TheBoom

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *RaleighStClair*
> 
> What is weird is Shadow of morder, Dying light, AC Unity use more than 3.7GB in many cases on my machine and they never stutter. Then again I am not putting the game in 4k @ 8xMSAA--- because the 970/980 are not 4k GPUs.
> 
> What I am getting at here is; people are going to such great lengths to get these cards to stutter (IE 16xMSAA @ 4K) on cards not designed for this purpose (4k Gaming). These cards have no Issues at 1440p/1080p.
> 
> If you purchased 970/980, even SLI, for _4K max gaming @ 60+ fps_.....prepare for disappointment.


I've noticed how it goes over 3.5GB in dying light but I'm not sure if that's supposed to happen? Some users claim that the game is not actually using all that memory and its just a poor port on Techland's end. That would explain why the game doesn't stutter even though the 970s memory limit is being exceeded. I game at 1200p and get a constant fps of 54-63 fps most of the time though there are rare occasions where it drops to 47-49 fps. This is with all settings maxed out and view distance at 50%.


----------



## benbenkr

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TheBoom*
> 
> I've noticed how it goes over 3.5GB in dying light but I'm not sure if that's supposed to happen? Some users claim that the game is not actually using all that memory and its just a poor port on Techland's end. That would explain why the game doesn't stutter even though the 970s memory limit is being exceeded. I game at 1200p and get a constant fps of 54-63 fps most of the time though there are rare occasions where it drops to 47-49 fps. This is with all settings maxed out and view distance at 50%.


True. Dying Light wasn't stuttering for me due to the VRAM, it was stuttering because of the game itself and how it uses CPU resources meaninglessly.

Oh and drop view distance down to 30%, you'll hold 60fps after that without issues. 30% and 50% isn't a significant difference anyway, image quality and pop in wise.


----------



## JP7even

Guys, what is the latest version of maxwell bios tweaker and NVflash?


----------



## OdinValk

you're not serious are you? "why when I disable my video drivers is everything blurry?". C'mon.... Your screen is still set at its resolution... But there are no drivers to back it up.... Think about what resolution your screen is at before you first installed them...


----------



## juniordnz

Dying light stutters like crazy even before 3,5gb. It's no parameter to test IMHO. Will try the 30% FOV though, thanks for the tip


----------



## TheBoom

I think it differs system to system. I've heard many users reporting stuttering in Dying Light although I was lucky enough to not encounter any. But I had an insane amount of stuttering in Farcry 4 where others had no issues at all.


----------



## mcbaes72

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Hequaqua*
> 
> This my first attempt at using the last .5gb of Vram. I finally got it on BF4. Here is a screenshot:
> 
> 
> I would have to say Wow. It really does stutter throughout the whole time. I ran it again later, got the same results with the exception of max Vram. This shows 3915, it actually went to about 4.06.
> 
> I did have to max all the settings in BF4 and employ DSR. 3840x2160 is what I ran it at. Under 3.5 it was somewhat playable, but over 3.5 it was junk. I game at 1920x1080, but I can see why so many are riled up. I think it would be a bigger factor in all those that are running SLI.
> 
> I know a lot of people are upset, and I can understand why. The 970 is still a killer card for the price, provided you are going to game at 1080. Knowing what I know now though, I probably would have bought the 980 instead.


Helpful graph and testing results, rep+.

Completely agree, having bought two 970s for SLI, I was very disappointed to hear all this. Unsure if I would've forked out extra dough for 980s though, but if gaming shows stuttering above 3.5, I guess I'd have no other choice than tone Ultra settings down a notch to High settings.


----------



## Hequaqua

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mcbaes72*
> 
> Helpful graph and testing results, rep+.
> 
> Completely agree, having bought two 970s for SLI, I was very disappointed to hear all this. Unsure if I would've forked out extra dough for 980s though, but if gaming shows stuttering above 3.5, I guess I'd have no other choice than tone Ultra settings down a notch to High settings.


I think the whole issue is how the card was marketed and tested. As for the performance, the 970 does what it claims to do. This is my first nvidia card. Will it be my last? I don't know. I don't think the Vram at this moment isn't a factor in performance. At least not in a single card setup. I don't think that if you are gaming at 1080/1440 it will be much of an issue. The issue will really comes to the front when the newer games released take advantage of more than the 3.5 threshold were are hitting. So, I don't think this card is as "future proof" as most thought it would be. That is where my issue is right now. The 3.5 limit doesn't matter because I'm not trying to game at unreal settings. I will say this, and this is just my opinion. It took a lot of work for me to get over 3.5gb. That is the main reason I don't really have an issue with the 3.5gb wall. As more games are released though, this will become a factor. As we can see in some of the new releases already(Far Cry, SoD, etc).


----------



## generalkayoss

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Hequaqua*
> 
> I think the whole issue is how the card was marketed and tested. As for the performance, the 970 does what it claims to do. This is my first nvidia card. Will it be my last? I don't know. I don't think the Vram at this moment isn't a factor in performance. At least not in a single card setup. I don't think that if you are gaming at 1080/1440 it will be much of an issue. The issue will really comes to the front when the newer games released take advantage of more than the 3.5 threshold were are hitting. So, I don't think this card is as "future proof" as most thought it would be. That is where my issue is right now. The 3.5 limit doesn't matter because I'm not trying to game at unreal settings. I will say this, and this is just my opinion. It took a lot of work for me to get over 3.5gb. That is the main reason I don't really have an issue with the 3.5gb wall. As more games are released though, this will become a factor. As we can see in some of the new releases already(Far Cry, SoD, etc).


To my understanding the stuttering is only going to happen once a game is actually UTILIZING the whole 3.5gb. GPUZ shows how much vram is ALLOCATED, but not the actual amount being utilized at any given time, which is usually significantly less than what is being allocated and reported by software. So I think we have a bit more headroom than some people realize.


----------



## Rancor86

hi guys...i got a GTX 970 G1 Gaming, where i can download a good bios?
what you raccomands??

actually i have flesh the F51 from gigabyte website but look the same in terms of performance, my card is rev 1.1

thx..


----------



## Hequaqua

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Rancor86*
> 
> hi guys...i got a GTX 970 G1 Gaming, where i can download a good bios?
> what you raccomands??
> 
> actually i have flesh the F51 from gigabyte website but look the same in terms of performance, my card is rev 1.1
> 
> thx..


You can try this thread on OCN:

http://www.overclock.net/t/1517316/extract-and-flash-gtx-970-and-980-firmware-zosons-h2o-and-air-custom-bios


----------



## Wirerat

Final leak check before moving into the R5


Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!







I wonder if my 970 will gain any headroom. Im doubtful considering it barely hit 71c on air.


----------



## dizaster101

Hey can i join ?


----------



## Arizonian

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dizaster101*
> 
> 
> 
> Hey can i join ?


1st post on OCN, welcome aboard.









Congrats on your new GTX 970. If you'd like to join, the Original Post (OP) has a submission form you can fill out yourself to join the list. Or just click *HERE* I'll lead you to it.


----------



## magnek

Finally got around to making my own bios after being driven over the edge yesterday when my cards crashed for like the nth time due to the stupid SLI voltage discrepancy bug. Clamped P0 state to 1.25V regardless of load and now I'm finally starting to see the true potential of my Gigabyte 970 twins. For the first time ever I was able to get past 1561MHz without instantly crashing, and even managed to push my core to 1600!!

Sometimes you really do have to do it yourself if you want a problem fixed. And to think I wasted all those months waiting for a fix from nVidia and complaining endlessly (not on here thankfully)...


----------



## Tarts5

Hi, im looking to upgrade my GTX970 G1 BIOS.
Maxwell II BIOS tweaker says that my current bios shows the name of my card: "GV-N970G1 Gaming-4GD_P/F10" Does this mean I have F10 bios?
If so, there is no BIOS update for me on the gigabyte site? (http://www.gigabyte.com/products/product-page.aspx?pid=5209#bios) As I understand,If my bios is a F10, I should update with "F10, it can only be updated with VBIOS versions F11-F19." but there is no F11 to F19 BIOS update available. Am I right or?

Further on after finding out if I can update my BIOS or not, I would like to tweak the BIOS to lower the fan speed. How to do that?


----------



## Wirerat

Well a Full block definitely woke up my Evga Ftw. It would throttle down to 1460 in valley at 68c. Now it runs valley at 1518mhz and capped at 46c without any throttle.



Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!









Im happy I went with 360mm + 140mm rads. My fans are on the lowest possible speeds


----------



## bluedevil

hey guys, just got around to reading my asic quality.....lol 71.5%. On how I am reading that, I should just keep it on air? I tend to get about 1.528ghz on the core and 8ghz on the memory (samsung), with 112% on the power target, + .025mv voltage.


----------



## michaelius

I suggest to not care too much about it.


----------



## AngryGoldfish

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Gilgam3sh*
> 
> can the GTX 970 reach higher than 1600MHz on the core with air? I'm using the Gigabyte Windforce 3X OC (non G1) version, I used to use 2 in SLI but I just sold one as I wait for AMD 300 series, but wanted to play with the one I have and I've been running [email protected] for a couple of hours now, playing some BF Hardline, Far Cry 4 and Assassins Creed Black flag without issues..
> 
> I'm running my own custom G1 BIOS without boost, so I always have 1608MHz, so should I aim for higher on stay on this?
> 
> 
> 
> EDIT: now running 1620MHz 1.25v
> 
> http://i.imgur.com/o1qwJfw.jpg


That's a very high overclock. If you're game stable, that's extremely high, especially for only 1.25V. The performance supposedly drops off after 1600Mhz in games. Some have reported no benefits over 1550.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *OdinValk*
> 
> you're not serious are you? "why when I disable my video drivers is everything blurry?". C'mon.... Your screen is still set at its resolution... But there are no drivers to back it up.... Think about what resolution your screen is at before you first installed them...


Very serious. This is my serious face.



Quote:


> Originally Posted by *RaleighStClair*
> 
> What is weird is Shadow of morder, Dying light, AC Unity use more than 3.7GB in many cases on my machine and they never stutter. Then again I am not putting the game in 4k @ 8xMSAA--- because the 970/980 are not 4k GPUs.
> 
> What I am getting at here is; people are going to such great lengths to get these cards to stutter (IE 16xMSAA @ 4K) on cards not designed for this purpose (4k Gaming). These cards have no Issues at 1440p/1080p.
> 
> If you purchased 970/980, even SLI, for _4K max gaming @ 60+ fps_.....prepare for disappointment.


At 1080p, I would agree. But if you are using SLI 970's for 1440p and hope to stick with that setup for a while, you might experience some issues that would not be there on the 290X in Crossfire or 980 in SLI.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Wirerat*
> 
> Well a Full block definitely woke up my Evga Ftw. It would throttle down to 1460 in valley at 68c. Now it runs valley at 1518mhz and capped at 46c without any throttle.
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Im happy I went with 360mm + 140mm rads. My fans are on the lowest possible speeds


Awesome. Congrats, dude! Quiet machines are the best.


----------



## kjekay

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *bluedevil*
> 
> hey guys, just got around to reading my asic quality.....lol 71.5%. On how I am reading that, I should just keep it on air? I tend to get about 1.528ghz on the core and 8ghz on the memory (samsung), with 112% on the power target, + .025mv voltage.


I have 65% asic, 1580mhz core and 3,9ghz mem







121% Power target + raised voltage, so voltage is at 1,275 when at load


----------



## bluedevil

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kjekay*
> 
> I have 65% asic, 1580mhz core and 3,9ghz mem
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 121% Power target + raised voltage, so voltage is at 1,275 when at load


Tell me how you got past the 112% power limit. Can't really seem to get it past +25mv without a change in voltage.


----------



## kjekay

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *bluedevil*
> 
> Tell me how you got past the 112% power limit. Can't really seem to get it past +25mv without a change in voltage.


you just raise wattage in powertables in Maxwell bios tweaker, adding more wattage overhead before throttling. I have 122% as you can see.. What before was 110% power usage is more now like 80-90%, so i hardly see over 100% power usage in full load


----------



## ludkoto

Hello
I think i am stable at 1603MHz core and 7600 memory with changing voltage settings and power setting in bios.
Temps are around 70C in game with auto fan setting i think max was like 72C max voltage i could get is 1.268V.
I don\t play for very long time a day like 2h or somethin bit more in the weekends.
Should i stay with this settings for 24/7 or just go to like 1550 core or something?
What you guys think?


----------



## Moparman

Ok I want to try this Vram issue out. What can I run to do so?


----------



## AngryGoldfish

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Moparman*
> 
> Ok I want to try this Vram issue out. What can I run to do so?


BF4 with DSR at really high, Shadow of Mordor with Ultra texture pack, AC: Unity with AA up high, Skyrim with heavy mods. Try those.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ludkoto*
> 
> Hello
> I think i am stable at 1603MHz core and 7600 memory with changing voltage settings and power setting in bios.
> Temps are around 70C in game with auto fan setting i think max was like 72C max voltage i could get is 1.268V.
> I don\t play for very long time a day like 2h or somethin bit more in the weekends.
> Should i stay with this settings for 24/7 or just go to like 1550 core or something?
> What you guys think?


72°C is high compared to my 66°C max under Fire Strike for an extended period of time, with gaming rarely going above 64°C. Are you experiencing any thermal throttling?


----------



## ludkoto

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *AngryGoldfish*
> 
> BF4 with DSR at really high, Shadow of Mordor with Ultra texture pack, AC: Unity with AA up high, Skyrim with heavy mods. Try those.
> 72°C is high compared to my 66°C max under Fire Strike for an extended period of time, with gaming rarely going above 64°C. Are you experiencing any thermal throttling?


I don't think so core speed doesn\t change at all.
I am thinking if i am gonna keep the card for bit longer coz i realy like it







maybe to reflash back to stock bios and just do some 1500MHz core and what ever memory boost i can get.
Not sure what to do if this heat and volts gonna dmg the card and won\t last me year or two maybe should go with lower clocks and stock bios. Never played much GPU so not sure
what is safe or not.


----------



## kjekay

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Moparman*
> 
> Ok I want to try this Vram issue out. What can I run to do so?


I have only 2400mb used in battlefield hardline at 1440p with 99% gpu usage at 1580mhz and getting 60+ fps, so in new and shiny games with latest shader technology coming out you will run out of core power before vram! That is, as long as the game devs optimize their code and dont release ****ty ports









Of course you get the framestutter from hell if you go past 3,5gb with DSR and scaling, but then you would have 30-40 fps average anyway which would not be playable in my opinion!


----------



## AngryGoldfish

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ludkoto*
> 
> I don't think so core speed doesn\t change at all.
> I am thinking if i am gonna keep the card for bit longer coz i realy like it
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> maybe to reflash back to stock bios and just do some 1500MHz core and what ever memory boost i can get.
> Not sure what to do if this heat and volts gonna dmg the card and won\t last me year or two maybe should go with lower clocks and stock bios. Never played much GPU so not sure
> what is safe or not.


The heat shouldn't do any damage. Other GM204 chips regularly rise to 80°C for some cards. I mention it because I heard that Gigabyte's throttle point was quite... reserved at 65°C. I don't know how true that is. It always seemed quite low to me. Can it be viewed in Maxwell BIOS Tweaker with the stock BIOS?

How is airflow in your case?


----------



## magnek

When I ran my Gigabyte 970s on air the top card regularly went past 75C, and I did not experience any throttling at all. Using Maxwell bios tweaker, the temp threshold appears to be 79.53C, like most other 970s out there.

(the top card ran hot because I was running both cards at 1520/7700 on air, the bottom card ran cool at 63C but heated up the top card like crazy, hence the motivation to put them under water)


----------



## AngryGoldfish

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *magnek*
> 
> When I ran my Gigabyte 970s on air the top card regularly went past 75C, and I did not experience any throttling at all. Using Maxwell bios tweaker, the temp threshold appears to be 79.53C, like most other 970s out there.
> 
> (the top card ran hot because I was running both cards at 1520/7700 on air, the bottom card ran cool at 63C but heated up the top card like crazy, hence the motivation to put them under water)


I don't know where I heard the 65°C, but it did always seem extremely low to me and was begging for an increase in the BIOS. Glad to know that I can rule out thermals if I throttle.


----------



## ludkoto

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *AngryGoldfish*
> 
> The heat shouldn't do any damage. Other GM204 chips regularly rise to 80°C for some cards. I mention it because I heard that Gigabyte's throttle point was quite... reserved at 65°C. I don't know how true that is. It always seemed quite low to me. Can it be viewed in Maxwell BIOS Tweaker with the stock BIOS?
> 
> How is airflow in your case?


I think it is normal my case its not best but got 2 fans in fromt intake 1 on top exhaust (gonna put another one) and my cpu rand in push and pull at the back and one more fan behind the ssd and hdd drives (not sure does it helps) and one more on the side. Fans are not at silent.
I think with stock bios it realdy did trotle over 65C but with this one core speed doesn't move at all.
My idle temps are around 27C if it matters.


----------



## JoeDirt

If anyone likes to live dangerously, give this a try and let me know if it works for you -

NVFlash v5.199 All Checks bypassed. *US AT OWN RISK!!!!* (Use this if you want to flash BIOS from different models. Like flashing 980 BIOS onto a 970)
Download Here


----------



## magnek

That's exactly what I used to flash my own bios for my Gigabyte 970s and it works great.







. It was a simple volt mod to clamp P0 state to 1.25V regardless of load so nothing fancy.


----------



## AngryGoldfish

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ludkoto*
> 
> I think it is normal my case its not best but got 2 fans in fromt intake 1 on top exhaust (gonna put another one) and my cpu rand in push and pull at the back and one more fan behind the ssd and hdd drives (not sure does it helps) and one more on the side. Fans are not at silent.
> I think with stock bios it realdy did trotle over 65C but with this one core speed doesn't move at all.
> My idle temps are around 27C if it matters.


Must be part of the silicon lottery. I didn't get a great overclocker, but the temperatures are quite low.


----------



## JoeDirt

This one is more than just the certificate checks bypass. I also bypassed ID check and GPU mismatch. So you can now flash any BIOS to any card. Like flashing a 780ti BIOS to a 980. Why you would want to do this, I don't know but someone may want to, so I did it. So far one person said the only issues from flashing a 980 BIOS on to a 970 was no boot screen but everything else is fine once in Windows.

Update will be posted here:
http://www.overclock.net/t/1521334/official-nvflash-with-certificate-checks-bypassed-for-gtx-970-980


----------



## Gilgam3sh

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *AngryGoldfish*
> 
> That's a very high overclock. If you're game stable, that's extremely high, especially for only 1.25V. The performance supposedly drops off after 1600Mhz in games. Some have reported no benefits over 1550.


I'm at 1608MHz now with 1.27V just to be "safe" will run with this now and see but did not have any problems today when gaming, I will probably stay at this atm as I don't see any big improvements in games with higher GPU clock, if only I got Samsung memory chip instead of Hynix I would have higher mem clock than 7500MHz... but I'm happy with the GPU clock.


----------



## AngryGoldfish

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Gilgam3sh*
> 
> I'm at 1608MHz now with 1.27V just to be "safe" will run with this now and see but did not have any problems today when gaming, I will probably stay at this atm as I don't see any big improvements in games with higher GPU clock, if only I got Samsung memory chip instead of Hynix I would have higher mem clock than 7500MHz... but I'm happy with the GPU clock.


Yeah, the Hynix memory isn't the best this time around, though some have gotten lucky with them. I think my 7700Mhz is actually on the upper tier of Hynix overclocks. 1608Mhz is stellar, mate. Enjoy it!


----------



## ludkoto

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *AngryGoldfish*
> 
> Must be part of the silicon lottery. I didn't get a great overclocker, but the temperatures are quite low.


I think it got somethin to do with the bioses coz i want back to stock and clock drops down with like 13MHz when i go over 65C. The only thing i changed in bios connected with temps is the min temp target. My mem is hynix and doesn\t like much overclocking








I wanna find out witch one is the main DP of the 3 on G1 970.


----------



## magnek

So had some fun running benches after I flashed my own bios. All runs done at 1600/7800 with custom bios that clamps P0 to a fixed voltage. For 3DMark11 runs I was stable at 1.25V, but Firestrike needed 1.26V to be stable.


http://www.3dmark.com/3dm11/9408472


http://www.3dmark.com/3dm11/9408431


http://www.3dmark.com/fs/4023124


http://www.3dmark.com/fs/4023157


http://www.3dmark.com/fs/4023199

Have a look at this as well:


Notice how both of my 970s reached 90% of their power limit? This was mostly during test 1 in both 3DMark11 X as well as Firestrike. Since Gigabyte was generous enough to set the power limit to 250W in the stock bios, I just left it alone and didn't bother messing with it. But if you do the math, 90% of 250W means *each card was pulling 225W!!*







Might as well be running 780s at that point lol

Btw Vddc spikes to 1.275V for some unknown reason when Firestrike test 1 is loading, so that's why you see HWInfo reporting 1.275V as the max.


----------



## AngryGoldfish

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ludkoto*
> 
> I think it got somethin to do with the bioses coz i want back to stock and clock drops down with like 13MHz when i go over 65C. The only thing i changed in bios connected with temps is the min temp target. My mem is hynix and doesn\t like much overclocking
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I wanna find out witch one is the main DP of the 3 on G1 970.


It's interesting that your card throttles at 65°C when someone in another thread said earlier this evening that it should be more like 80°C just like all 970 cards. I don't know what to believe now.


----------



## ludkoto

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *AngryGoldfish*
> 
> It's interesting that your card throttles at 65°C when someone in another thread said earlier this evening that it should be more like 80°C just like all 970 cards. I don't know what to believe now.


Maybe i am mistaking somewhere i can test some more tomarow after work i gues.


----------



## AngryGoldfish

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ludkoto*
> 
> Maybe i am mistaking somewhere i can test some more tomarow after work i gues.


Well, other people were saying 65°C is the throttling point, too, so it could be true.


----------



## magnek

I'm that "someone" lol

I honestly cant say I've noticed thermal throttling past 65C, but 79C might be the throttling point, because that would definitely explain why even after a 5 hour gaming session in a room at 21C the cards never budged past 79C.


----------



## doza

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *JoeDirt*
> 
> If anyone likes to live dangerously, give this a try and let me know if it works for you -
> 
> NVFlash v5.199 All Checks bypassed. *US AT OWN RISK!!!!* (Use this if you want to flash BIOS from different models. Like flashing 980 BIOS onto a 970)
> Download Here


i managed to flash 980 bios on strix970 about two weeks ago( was thinking it was 970 bios







), card was not stable and was reporting stock speed's no mather what speeds where in that 980 bios, managed to flash bios back









i dont think it's smart idea, i got extremely lucky cant say for others...


----------



## Wirerat

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *AngryGoldfish*
> 
> Well, other people were saying 65°C is the throttling point, too, so it could be true.


my Ftw was throttling prior to wc. Bios mod did not fix it completely but the water block did. So that has to be temp related. I never figured out the exact temp that triggered it but it only ran at 72c max.


----------



## magnek

Different card, AngryGoldFish was talking about the Gigabyte 970.


----------



## FreeElectron

Which of the 970 cards is the best one?
I heard that the Gigabyte G1 versions got stability problems that can only be solved by underclocking..


----------



## magnek

Either the Gigabyte 970 or EVGA's 970 FTW+. My vote goes to Gigabyte 970 because I own a pair so I'm biased







Seriously though I would like to see more user overclocking results from the FTW+.

I never experienced any stability problems outside of that notorious SLI voltage discrepancy bug, but that was common to all 970s. I think what you may have heard is that for certain low util games and especially ones that come with an FPS limiter, the Maxwell cards tend to dynamically throttle up and down, and sometimes the boost and voltage bins "crossover", meaning the card tries to run a higher boost clock at a lower voltage, and that leads to instability.

I complained endlessly on nVidia's forum about that but of course they did nothing. Finally god fed up and made my own bios which locked voltage under full load (P0 state) to 1.25V, and that solved all my problems instantly.


----------



## FreeElectron

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *magnek*
> 
> Either the Gigabyte 970 or EVGA's 970 FTW+. My vote goes to Gigabyte 970 because I own a pair so I'm biased
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Seriously though I would like to see more user overclocking results from the FTW+.
> 
> I never experienced any stability problems outside of that notorious SLI voltage discrepancy bug, but that was common to all 970s. I think what you may have heard is that for certain low util games and especially ones that come with an FPS limiter, the Maxwell cards tend to dynamically throttle up and down, and sometimes the boost and voltage bins "crossover", meaning the card tries to run a higher boost clock at a lower voltage, and that leads to instability.
> 
> I complained endlessly on nVidia's forum about that but of course they did nothing. Finally god fed up and made my own bios which locked voltage under full load (P0 state) to 1.25V, and that solved all my problems instantly.


hmm
Are there no issues with the Gigabyte version?
iirc the previous gen GTX 780 ti gigabyte was known to have issues.


----------



## magnek

Apart from coil whine issues that affected every brand, I don't think there's any Gigabyte specific problems for the 970.

Yeah in the 780 Ti's case it was because the factory overclock was too aggressive. Not so with these Maxwell cards. Out the box one would boost to 1404 and the other 1385, and in SLI it would drop down to 1367. But both cards could do 15067700 easy without even touching voltage. After flashing my own BIOS I'm now running 1600/7800 @ 1.26V.


----------



## Moparman

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kjekay*
> 
> I have only 2400mb used in battlefield hardline at 1440p with 99% gpu usage at 1580mhz and getting 60+ fps, so in new and shiny games with latest shader technology coming out you will run out of core power before vram! That is, as long as the game devs optimize their code and dont release ****ty ports
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Of course you get the framestutter from hell if you go past 3,5gb with DSR and scaling, but then you would have 30-40 fps average anyway which would not be playable in my opinion!


Not with 4way sli 970s.


----------



## RaleighStClair

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Moparman*
> 
> Not with 4way sli 970s.


Except with 4 sli you get stutter and micro-stutter. So....there is that.

If you go multi-gpu be prepared for stutter and micro-stutter in games, whether it is a 680/780/970/980.

I have run all of those in SLI and had issues with SLI on a number of configs. Don't pretend this is an issue with only the 970s.

You know I would think with 4-way SLI ( which is laughable BTW) you would be smart enough to see the scalibility past 2 cards...is not good. here is a tip: stop making super poor purchasing decisons and play some games. No one here cares about the piss poor scaling you get from 4waY SLI -- you should have known better.


----------



## StenioMoreira

G


----------



## zocker

Hi @all!
Im a happy owner of this great card!
My question is, If the Bios flash fails or something else is my card bricked or is there an safe mode to flash the stock Bios?!
greets


----------



## FreeElectron

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *magnek*
> 
> Apart from coil whine issues that affected every brand, I don't think there's any Gigabyte specific problems for the 970.
> 
> Yeah in the 780 Ti's case it was because the factory overclock was too aggressive. Not so with these Maxwell cards. Out the box one would boost to 1404 and the other 1385, and in SLI it would drop down to 1367. But both cards could do 15067700 easy without even touching voltage. After flashing my own BIOS I'm now running 1600/7800 @ 1.26V.


Thanks for the response.


----------



## AngryGoldfish

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Wirerat*
> 
> my Ftw was throttling prior to wc. Bios mod did not fix it completely but the water block did. So that has to be temp related. I never figured out the exact temp that triggered it but it only ran at 72c max.


Theoretically, shouldn't all 970's have roughly the same thermal limit since they all are using the same chip? The only reason I can personally see for Gigabyte's stricter limit is that the chips were possibly selected for higher overclocks and needed to be kept cool to stabilise them. Other than that I can't see why there would be such a massive difference.


----------



## Wirerat

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *AngryGoldfish*
> 
> Theoretically, shouldn't all 970's have roughly the same thermal limit since they all are using the same chip? The only reason I can personally see for Gigabyte's stricter limit is that the chips were possibly selected for higher overclocks and needed to be kept cool to stabilise them. Other than that I can't see why there would be such a massive difference.


Mine was probably throttling at the same 65c( if thats what was mentioned?) as the others.

I just know it happened. I never could tell exactly what temp triggered it because i thought it was power limit throttling so i wasnt looking for it


----------



## AngryGoldfish

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Wirerat*
> 
> Mine was probably throttling at the same 65c( if thats what was mentioned?) as the others.
> 
> I just know it happened. I never could tell exactly what temp triggered it because i thought it was power limit throttling so i wasnt looking for it


Well maybe the memory chips are overheating, I don't know.

Doesn't 65°C seem ridiculously low to you? I mean, that's not that hard to hit, even at stock. SLI G1 cards? Not a chance.


----------



## Wirerat

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *AngryGoldfish*
> 
> Well maybe the memory chips are overheating, I don't know.
> 
> Doesn't 65°C seem ridiculously low to you? I mean, that's not that hard to hit, even at stock. SLI G1 cards? Not a chance.


well the acx 2.0 has no cooling on the VRMs. I mean there was no contact plate at all. They added proper vrm cooling on the ssc and ftw+.

Thats why my gpu is running so much more stable under water I think. My vrms were just getting too hot when i raised the tdp.


----------



## AngryGoldfish

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Wirerat*
> 
> well the acx 2.0 has no cooling on the VRMs. I mean there was no contact plate at all. They added proper vrm cooling on the ssc and ftw+.
> 
> Thats why my gpu is running so much more stable under water I think. My vrms were just getting too hot when i raised the tdp.


The thermal scans of the G1 Gaming showed very little heat around the VRM's, but maybe that was not an accurate representation of all G1 970's.


----------



## Johnny Rook

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *zocker*
> 
> Hi @all!
> Im a happy owner of this great card!
> My question is, If the Bios flash fails or something else is my card bricked or is there an safe mode to flash the stock Bios?!
> greets


There's no "danger mode" nor "safe mode" to flash the BIOS' card. As far as I'm concerned, there's only "BIOS flash" and that's it.

Flashing BIOS came a long way. These days, is even possible to flash a GPU from Windows 8 command line relatively hassle free - although I still like to boot in DOS mode. Anyways, as long as you use the right BIOS for your card and the right tools to flash it, you'll be fine.

If something goes wrong (i.e. the "new" BIOS is corrupted, the PC crashed while flashing), and the system doesn't boot up, 99% of the times, you can use an old PCI card to boot from, and as long as the flash tool recognizes the PCIe card, you'll be able to re-flash it back to life.


----------



## Wirerat

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *AngryGoldfish*
> 
> The thermal scans of the G1 Gaming showed very little heat around the VRM's, but maybe that was not an accurate representation of all G1 970's.


i was only refering to the evgas acx 2.0.

Has anyone with a water block on a g1 gaming reported a big change behavior? That will let you know if its heat causing any issues.


----------



## magnek

As I've said a few times already, no issues with thermal throttling on either of my Gigabyte G1's, at least not at 65C. The only difference watercooling did was I could clock them higher with more volts because now I didn't have to worry about the top card getting blasted with heat. (delta between the top and botom cards on air was about 10-13C)

The EVGA 970s have a ridiculously low power limit in the stock bios of 145W, so perhaps what you're seeing is power throttling and not thermal throttling.


----------



## Sensacion7

I've joined the GTX 970 Family ! Love the card so far


----------



## AngryGoldfish

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Wirerat*
> 
> i was only refering to the evgas acx 2.0.
> 
> Has anyone with a water block on a g1 gaming reported a big change behavior? That will let you know if its heat causing any issues.


Yeah, I know. I was just wondering why the cards were so dissimilar if some have reported no throttling at 75°C while another with a higher end card that's designed for overclocking throttles at 65°C/


----------



## Attomsk

Anything come of those gigabyte emails about trading in your 970s? They were sent out to some customers last week but I haven't gotten anything from Gigabyte. I also haven't heard anyone else getting any more information about it.


----------



## Sharchaster

Hello all,

I've bought the Gigabyte G1 Gaming a few days ago, and was starting overclock my chip and finally found some strange issues.....

I'm using afterburner 4.1.0 as a tools to overclock my chip, set into +87 mV at core, power limit into max 112% and the voltage is up into 1.256 volt....

but after a while playing games, I noticed that the voltage is drop from 1.256 volt to 1.231 volt....(0.025 volt decrease)....what happened to my chip?

Is there a step to make the voltage constant and not drop? Because of course it limits my core clock overclocking due to this strange voltage issues.

Thanks everyone

my specs are in my sig.


----------



## magnek

What you're seeing is Maxwell's (in)famous dynamic throttling of voltage and boost clocks depending on load. Unfortunately such is the expected behavior for a stock bios, and the only way to force a constant voltage would be to write your own bios. It's really easy though, Zoson has a huge thread and there's a pictorial guide as well. It shouldn't take you more than 10 minutes once you''re done reading the instructions.


----------



## Sharchaster

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *magnek*
> 
> What you're seeing is Maxwell's (in)famous dynamic throttling of voltage and boost clocks depending on load. Unfortunately such is the expected behavior for a stock bios, and the only way to force a constant voltage would be to write your own bios. It's really easy though, Zoson has a huge thread and there's a pictorial guide as well. It shouldn't take you more than 10 minutes once you''re done reading the instructions.


But I'm not comfortable to flash my BIOS though as I don't want to brick my card.


----------



## Klewlis2u

I got a noobie question, how much does your cpu affect your gpu performance, like me im using a FX [email protected] 4.3GHz , could your cpu affect your gpu performance? Sorry i didnt know where to post this at? But since i'm leaning towards a Gigabyte 970 G1 or a EVGA GTX 970 ftw.


----------



## juniordnz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Klewlis2u*
> 
> I got a noobie question, how much does your cpu affect your gpu performance, like me im using a FX [email protected] 4.3GHz , could your cpu affect your gpu performance? Sorry i didnt know where to post this at? But since i'm leaning towards a Gigabyte 970 G1 or a EVGA GTX 970 ftw.


The CPU will affect the overall performance of the system, not exactly the GPU performance. It will vary from app to app, there are games that are more CPU demanding, so in those you should clearly see a difference in performance using the same GPU but with different CPUs.

That's why on firestrike you get a graphics score (GPU dependent), and an overall score (where the CPU comes into play and affects the overall performance).

IE: In Assassins Creed Unity there was an enormous difference in overall performance from my 4690K at stock settings and after I OC'd it. Mainly because the game has A LOT of NPCs and those demand a huge amount of physics.


----------



## magnek

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Sharchaster*
> 
> But I'm not comfortable to flash my BIOS though as I don't want to brick my card.


So was I, but that step by step guide I linked above is very n00b and idiot proof. In fact I even soft bricked mine on the first go (messed up power and boost tables) but still recovered just fine.

Plus your Gigabyte G1 has dual bios*, so even if you accidentally bricked one you have a fallback.

*Apparently how it works is there's one bios that's linked to the DVI ports, while the second bios is linked the 3 DP + HDMI ports. I can't be sure where I heard this but I remember the first time I switched from a DVI port to the DP output, my OS told me it "detected new hardware" and I had to restart my system. So I would tend to give whoever said that some credit.

Basically if you brick your current bios, switch to the ports that's run off of the other bios to be able to see your screen again.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Klewlis2u*
> 
> I got a noobie question, how much does your cpu affect your gpu performance, like me im using a FX [email protected] 4.3GHz , could your cpu affect your gpu performance? Sorry i didnt know where to post this at? But since i'm leaning towards a Gigabyte 970 G1 or a EVGA GTX 970 ftw.


It really depends, but AMD FX CPUs generally present more of a bottleneck. If you're running any kind of CPU-intensive game (RTS/MMORPG) your CPU will definitely hold you back a lot more than a comparable Intel quad core.


----------



## vsappel

Hello guys, help me see if everything is fine here.

I'm new in hardware, so i really don't know.

I have two PNY GTX 970 (see images below) in SLI.
Using GPU A in first slot i have more FPS. Changing slots i have perfomance decreased.
I have noticed more differences:

GPU A

GPU B


When GPU A is in 1st slot and GPU B is in 2nd slot, i have this result:

GPU A is 8ºC more hotter than GPU B.
Voltage difference.

When GPU B is in 1st slot and GPU A is in 2nd slot, i have this:

GPU B is only 2º hotter than GPU A.
Voltage difference.

This differences are normal?
We can see the GPU-A use more energery than GPU-B and is more hotter too...

Considerating that the GPUs are the same, this difference is normal?

I shoud considerate RMA my GPU?


----------



## Wirerat

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *vsappel*
> 
> Hello guys, help me see if everything is fine here.
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> I'm new in hardware, so i really don't know.
> 
> I have two PNY GTX 970 (see images below) in SLI.
> Using GPU A in first slot i have more FPS. Changing slots i have perfomance decreased.
> I have noticed more differences:
> 
> GPU A
> 
> GPU B
> 
> 
> When GPU A is in 1st slot and GPU B is in 2nd slot, i have this result:
> 
> GPU A is 8ºC more hotter than GPU B.
> Voltage difference.
> 
> When GPU B is in 1st slot and GPU A is in 2nd slot, i have this:
> 
> GPU B is only 2º hotter than GPU A.
> Voltage difference.
> 
> This differences are normal?
> We can see the GPU-A use more energery than GPU-B and is more hotter too...
> 
> Considerating that the GPUs are the same, this difference is normal?
> 
> 
> 
> I shoud considerate RMA my GPU?


Your gpus are fine. Every gpu will have boost differences. Nvidea sets boosts limits according to silicon lottery. One of your gpus is a negligible amount better. No big deal.

Right click on gpuz top corner and show asic score of each gpu. They are obviously a little different.


----------



## Mandeep Singh

Hi Bros
I started overclocking my Asus gtx 970 strix,
I started first core clock 100 then to 200(on testing)
My asiq quality is 67.5 is that good?
What does that means?
Anyways
I wanted to know how and how much and when to increase voltage?/
And last question is should I test heaven benchmark to test stability about 15 mins?
Thanks








Waiting for your reply, actually I'm free today only..


----------



## juniordnz

A custom BIOS making both cards run at the same clocks/voltage can be of great help for SLI setups.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mandeep Singh*
> 
> Hi Bros
> I started overclocking my Asus gtx 970,
> I started first core clock 100 then to 200(on testing)
> (1) My asiq quality is 67.5 is that good?
> (2) What does that means?
> Anyways
> (3) I wanted to know how and how much and when to increase voltage?/
> (4) And last question is should I test heaven benchmark to test stability about 15 mins?
> Thanks
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Waiting for your reply, actually I'm free today only..


(1) That's below average.
(2) It means your card will leak more voltage, so you will need more voltage to run the same clock.
(3) Increase voltage when you find instability. Something like 15-20mv each time can save you time.
(4) Heaven is way to easy. Try firestrike ultra to look for instability and/or artifacts. After only a few runs move to a heavy game you like and test it, well, gaming.

PS: Power draw is as important as voltage. You mus find a nice balance between voltage/watts so your card doesn't throttle due to power shortage. And remember, regarding voltage and power draw, less is always better. So find your max stable overclock and then work your way down on the V and W.

Good luck, and have fun!


----------



## juniordnz

ooops, double post. sorry


----------



## TPCbench

What is the latest driver version you guys are using for Maxwell ?


----------



## Mandeep Singh

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *juniordnz*
> 
> A custom BIOS making both cards run at the same clocks/voltage can be of great help for SLI setups.
> (1) That's below average.
> (2) It means your card will leak more voltage, so you will need more voltage to run the same clock.
> (3) Increase voltage when you find instability. Something like 15-20mv each time can save you time.
> (4) Heaven is way to easy. Try firestrike ultra to look for instability and/or artifacts. After only a few runs move to a heavy game you like and test it, well, gaming.
> 
> PS: Power draw is as important as voltage. You mus find a nice balance between voltage/watts so your card doesn't throttle due to power shortage. And remember, regarding voltage and power draw, less is always better. So find your max stable overclock and then work your way down on the V and W.
> 
> Good luck, and have fun!


Thanks you really helped me..
I tested now 200 core clock about 20 mins in heaven benchmark ,
so it means its stable?
I'm now testing 220 = 1486, 10 mins on stable.
How much time for should I test?
K feel very very mini stutter when heaven benchmark change their scene.
My temperature of 1486 15+ mins is 67-68.
Give me more guide bro. I'm really glad that you helped me.
Edit. I also increase MV to 15(220 core clock 1486)
Edit. oops sorry, my asic quality is 58.9%







what is that to worry for?


----------



## TPCbench

Anyonere here using a Gigabyte GeForce GTX 970 Mini ITX ?










What are your thoughts on that card ?

I'm looking for a small graphics card but has great gaming performance

Thanks


----------



## camry racing

so now I'm currently owner of 2 of this beast


----------



## ZeVo

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mandeep Singh*
> 
> Thanks you really helped me..
> I tested now 200 core clock about 20 mins in heaven benchmark ,
> so it means its stable?
> I'm now testing 220 = 1486, 10 mins on stable.
> How much time for should I test?
> K feel very very mini stutter when heaven benchmark change their scene.
> My temperature of 1486 15+ mins is 67-68.
> Give me more guide bro. I'm really glad that you helped me.
> Edit. I also increase MV to 15(220 core clock 1486)
> Edit. oops sorry, my asic quality is 58.9%
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> what is that to worry for?


Don't worry about ASIC quality that much. And use an actual benchmarking tool, a game. Either Battlefield 4, Crysis 3, or any intensive game. That will be your real "benchmark." I've ran Heaven and Valley for 30+ mins being "stable" just to find out I crash within 5 minutes in game.


----------



## Mandeep Singh

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ZeVo*
> 
> Don't worry about ASIC quality that much. And use an actual benchmarking tool, a game. Either Battlefield 4, Crysis 3, or any intensive game. That will be your real "benchmark." I've ran Heaven and Valley for 30+ mins being "stable" just to find out I crash within 5 minutes in game.


Thanks a lot for quick reply, will remember you always..
BTW, I did 230 core clock and 500 men clock stable (only tested heaven for 20 30 mins) these test was tested with 20 MV , I now tried to increase core clock to 240 its getting freeze with green colour in full screen(needed to restart)
Can you bro guide me when to increase voltage?


----------



## Wirerat

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TPCbench*
> 
> Anyonere here using a Gigabyte GeForce GTX 970 Mini ITX ?
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> What are your thoughts on that card ?
> 
> I'm looking for a small graphics card but has great gaming performance
> 
> Thanks


the reference zotac is better and only a touch longer with two fans instead of 1.


Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


----------



## vsappel

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Wirerat*
> 
> Your gpus are fine. Every gpu will have boost differences. Nvidea sets boosts limits according to silicon lottery. One of your gpus is a negligible amount better. No big deal.
> 
> Right click on gpuz top corner and show asic score of each gpu. They are obviously a little different.


Thank you!

Nice to know that voltage deference is normal.

My GPU-A have 72,1% ASIC
My GPU-B have 78% ASIC

Good values?


----------



## hamzta09

Is there a bios tweaker for 9 series?


----------



## XanderTheGoober

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *hamzta09*
> 
> Is there a bios tweaker for 9 series?


http://www.overclock.net/t/1467851/nvidia-maxwell-kepler-bios-editing-thread-gtx-2xx-to-9xx-now-supported


----------



## ZeVo

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mandeep Singh*
> 
> Thanks a lot for quick reply, will remember you always..
> BTW, I did 230 core clock and 500 men clock stable (only tested heaven for 20 30 mins) these test was tested with 20 MV , I now tried to increase core clock to 240 its getting freeze with green colour in full screen(needed to restart)
> Can you bro guide me when to increase voltage?


I can't really help you as the when to mess with voltage, I haven't messed around with it yet, I just set my power limit to 112%.


----------



## AngryGoldfish

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Sharchaster*
> 
> But I'm not comfortable to flash my BIOS though as I don't want to brick my card.


If you're worried about bricking your card, spend some more time reading and researching the subject. The more you learn the more confident you will become. Whether flashing a custom BIOS is ever an option is totally up to you, but it might help at least a little with your concerns. Bricking a card is actually quite difficult. There are ways to recover from a failed flash. Again, spend a couple of weeks reading about it and see if your apprehension lessens.

As for a temporary, immediate fix, I do not know what you can do. What are you clocks running at? I've noticed instability in my voltages as well, but I think I've got them a little more stable. I just messed around for a few days, tweaking little things here and there.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mandeep Singh*
> 
> Thanks a lot for quick reply, will remember you always..
> BTW, I did 230 core clock and 500 men clock stable (only tested heaven for 20 30 mins) these test was tested with 20 MV , I now tried to increase core clock to 240 its getting freeze with green colour in full screen(needed to restart)
> Can you bro guide me when to increase voltage?


You should only touch the voltage when you start seeing instability-driver crashes, white dots/speckles on screen during testing, flashing, tearing-or when your stock (no additional voltage) overclock is not high enough for you. Otherwise it's not worth messing with. Here is a little guide I use for myself:

1. Find your max stable core overclock without voltage
2. Find your max stable memory overclock without voltage
3. If you want to go higher, add 10-20mV and increase your core clock by 25Mhz (this is an arbitrary number used as an guide)
4. Keep doing this until you are unstable and then back off the core clock by 25Mhz
5. Repeat the same process with the memory, though you may not need to touch the voltage
6. Keep an eye on the temperatures, TDP and voltage in AfterBurner and/or GPU-Z; ensure you are not throttling
7. Bake the card in for three-four hours minimum with Fire Strike and Valley set on repeat
8. Play as many games as you can, ideally intensive ones; use DSR for older games


----------



## benbenkr

New driver out. GFE is exploding all over the place (seriously, why do people use GFE?). Also, performance gain = zero.


----------



## AngryGoldfish

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *benbenkr*
> 
> New driver out. GFE is exploding all over the place (seriously, why do people use GFE?). Also, performance gain = zero.


I use GFE, but just to see what the frick it is. Up until this new card, I never bothered with it. I like the way it can optimize your games for you-in theory. Most of the time it fails at it, either by underestimating or over estimating my system's power. I'll probably be removing it.


----------



## magnek

GFE is like that last 500MB of vram on the 970 -- vestigial, mostly useless, and a complete waste of space. It was on my system for a grand total of 3 minutes before I promptly deleted it forever.


----------



## AngryFuture

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *vsappel*
> 
> Hello guys, help me see if everything is fine here.
> 
> I'm new in hardware, so i really don't know.
> 
> I have two PNY GTX 970 (see images below) in SLI.
> Using GPU A in first slot i have more FPS. Changing slots i have perfomance decreased.
> I have noticed more differences:
> 
> GPU A
> 
> GPU B
> 
> 
> When GPU A is in 1st slot and GPU B is in 2nd slot, i have this result:
> 
> GPU A is 8ºC more hotter than GPU B.
> Voltage difference.
> 
> When GPU B is in 1st slot and GPU A is in 2nd slot, i have this:
> 
> GPU B is only 2º hotter than GPU A.
> Voltage difference.
> 
> This differences are normal?
> We can see the GPU-A use more energery than GPU-B and is more hotter too...
> 
> Considerating that the GPUs are the same, this difference is normal?
> 
> I shoud considerate RMA my GPU?


What is up with your PCIe speeds?


----------



## AngryFuture

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *benbenkr*
> 
> New driver out. GFE is exploding all over the place (seriously, why do people use GFE?). Also, performance gain = zero.


The new driver was primarily for the release of Evolve today.


----------



## vsappel

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *AngryFuture*
> 
> What is up with your PCIe speeds?


Didn't noticed that. But now both are 2.0.


----------



## hamzta09

4322 score in Valley any good?

3404 boost on core, 3800 on vram.
Sli.


----------



## Swolern

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *AngryFuture*
> 
> What is up with your PCIe speeds?


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *vsappel*
> 
> Didn't noticed that. But now both are 2.0.


PCI-E speeds are normal, they downclock when in idle state.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *hamzta09*
> 
> 4322 score in Valley any good?
> 
> 3404 boost on core, 3800 on vram.
> Sli.


3404mhz on the core! Must be magic.









Thats a little low for 970 SLI. But Valley is not a good GPU evaluation tool, it puts too much emphasis on the CPU. Heaven 4.0 is better for GPU stressing.


----------



## hamzta09

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Swolern*
> 
> 3404mhz on the core! Must be magic.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thats a little low for 970 SLI. But Valley is not a good GPU evaluation tool, it puts too much emphasis on the CPU. Heaven 4.0 is better for GPU stressing.


Wat?

2587 in Heaven, good, bad, garbage?

2784 without framecap (120)


----------



## JoeDirt

*(Updated 2/10/2015)* NVFLash certificate checks bypassed v5.206.0.1:
Download Here


----------



## juniordnz

347.52 got me +15mhz on core and + 100mhz on VRAM with the same V and W.

Running now 1610core / 7500vram / 1.237V / 280W


----------



## Swolern

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *hamzta09*
> 
> Wat?
> 
> 2587 in Heaven, good, bad, garbage?
> 
> 2784 without framecap (120)


What settings?


----------



## hamzta09

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Swolern*
> 
> What settings?


dx11, ultra, extreme, x8 aa


----------



## hertz9753

I'm a folder...


----------



## Swolern

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *hamzta09*
> 
> Wat?
> 
> 2587 in Heaven, good, bad, garbage?
> 
> 2784 without framecap (120)


Ya that looks about right. Here is mine with your same settings. 970 SLi 1508/3596mhz.



I might add that 970 SLI can run 1440p like a boss if you are thinking about a monitor upgrade in the future. I have a 2560x1440 144hz monitor and 970 SLi runs it amazingly well. Keeping around 144fps in BF4 Ultra 2xMSAA. @ 1440p there is no visual difference between 2xMSAA or 4x/8xMSAA. I decreased the res to 1080p to run the benchmark and man it looked bad compared to the higher res.


----------



## Mandeep Singh

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *AngryGoldfish*
> 
> If you're worried about bricking your card, spend some more time reading and researching the subject. The more you learn the more confident you will become. Whether flashing a custom BIOS is ever an option is totally up to you, but it might help at least a little with your concerns. Bricking a card is actually quite difficult. There are ways to recover from a failed flash. Again, spend a couple of weeks reading about it and see if your apprehension lessens.
> 
> As for a temporary, immediate fix, I do not know what you can do. What are you clocks running at? I've noticed instability in my voltages as well, but I think I've got them a little more stable. I just messed around for a few days, tweaking little things here and there.
> You should only touch the voltage when you start seeing instability-driver crashes, white dots/speckles on screen during testing, flashing, tearing-or when your stock (no additional voltage) overclock is not high enough for you. Otherwise it's not worth messing with. Here is a little guide I use for myself:
> 
> 1. Find your max stable core overclock without voltage
> 2. Find your max stable memory overclock without voltage
> 3. If you want to go higher, add 10-20mV and increase your core clock by 25Mhz (this is an arbitrary number used as an guide)
> 4. Keep doing this until you are unstable and then back off the core clock by 25Mhz
> 5. Repeat the same process with the memory, though you may not need to touch the voltage
> 6. Keep an eye on the temperatures, TDP and voltage in AfterBurner and/or GPU-Z; ensure you are not throttling
> 7. Bake the card in for three-four hours minimum with Fire Strike and Valley set on repeat
> 8. Play as many games as you can, ideally intensive ones; use DSR for older games


Thank you so much, this guide is so helpful.
I need to test about 3 hours? omg








I was just testing heaven for 20 mins








I will test more. Had less time.


----------



## magnek

If you're pressed for time just do a 1 hour Heaven run and then start playing your games like usual.

I had an overclock that was stable for 6 hours in Heaven, but crashed after 45 minutes of playing Serious Sam 3 BFE. These days depending on how lazy I am I don't even bother running Heaven anymore. A quick volley of 3DMark11 Xtreme and Firestrike Ultra will immediately root out any instabilities. Then I just move on to do my thing and if I don't see any visible artifacts after a 4 hour long gaming session, I call it a day.


----------



## benbenkr

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mandeep Singh*
> 
> Thank you so much, this guide is so helpful.
> I need to test about 3 hours? omg
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I was just testing heaven for 20 mins
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I will test more. Had less time.


3 hours of benchmark testing is not enough, in fact I've found that how ever many hours of benchmark testing for stability isn't going to cut it. There are too many games with different engines out there today, having Heaven stable for 24/7 means nothing because it will crash in a game regardless if your OC settings is not proper.


----------



## Swolern

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *benbenkr*
> 
> 3 hours of benchmark testing is not enough, in fact I've found that how ever many hours of benchmark testing for stability isn't going to cut it. There are too many games with different engines out there today, having Heaven stable for 24/7 means nothing because it will crash in a game regardless if your OC settings is not proper.


+1 Just because an OC setting is bench stable does not mean it will be game stable. Some games put different amounts of stress on the GPU.


----------



## Arizonian

Yeah, there are two types of over clocking profiles one should have - Gaming / Benching.

I can run with an over clock in Heaven Extreme but same maxed OC can't cut it in Crysis 3.


----------



## magnek

Yep that's why I have 3 profiles saved in AB: Gaming / Benching / Suicide benching


----------



## TheADLA

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *camry racing*
> 
> 
> 
> so now I'm currently owner of 2 of this beast










Nice. And as can see with your 750 Watt Gold Power Supply, it seems to be enough to run 2 970's in SLI. I also have a 750 Watt Gold








So I'm thinking.


----------



## magnek

The 970s are REALLY power efficient. I have a 4930K @ 4.5GHz and both of my Gigabyte 970s are clocked to 1600/7800. Even when benching Firestrike Ultra where the cards hit 90% of their power limit (that's *225W through each card*), I'm still only pulling around 610W at its peak from the wall. For the most part power draw fluctuated between 570-590W.

So yes a decent 750W PSU is more than enough for 2 highly overclocked 970s.


----------



## Mandeep Singh

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Swolern*
> 
> +1 Just because an OC setting is bench stable does not mean it will be game stable. Some games put different amounts of stress on the GPU.


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *benbenkr*
> 
> 3 hours of benchmark testing is not enough, in fact I've found that how ever many hours of benchmark testing for stability isn't going to cut it. There are too many games with different engines out there today, having Heaven stable for 24/7 means nothing because it will crash in a game regardless if your OC settings is not proper.


So which game u suggest ?








Can I play far cry 4 for hours?


----------



## Crazedmonk86

I recently replaced a 7970 with two Gigabyte G1 Gaming 970's in my rig so add me to the 970 owners club!









I will agree the 970s are rediculously good with power efficiency, the g1 gamings also run insanely cool even on air, I barely ever go past 54c in any game.


----------



## Hequaqua

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Crazedmonk86*
> 
> I recently replaced a 7970 with two Gigabyte G1 Gaming 970's in my rig so add me to the 970 owners club!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I will agree the 970s are rediculously good with power efficiency, the g1 gamings also run insanely cool even on air, I barely ever go past 54c in any game.


There is a form on the first page of this thread telling you how to become a member of the owner's club.


----------



## Arizonian

@Crazedmonk86 click *HERE* to direct you to self submission page and enroll.

Congrats.


----------



## Romanista

Anyone changed fan RPM for idle(g1 gaming) via Bios? What RPM can I set? Thx


----------



## benbenkr

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mandeep Singh*
> 
> So which game u suggest ?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *Can I play far cry 4 for hours?*


Play it then.

My way of OCing with Maxwell is get a max stable OC for benchmarks, take that result then back off 30mhz from the core and 100mhz from the mem. Then just go on with my day and play games as usual until I hit an instability, then I lower the clocks again by 10-20mhz on the core. Works everytime and less stress.
I do not have time to go through a few hours of benchmarks then actually play through a game to test for instabilities anymore, it's actually unrealistic to do that.

I have my MSI GTX970 Gaming at 1508/7800 game stable, where as my 970 Golden is 1528/7500 (yeah hynix) game stable. Not the highest clocks and not anywhere near some who has 1550 or even 1600 on the core, but the difference in performance isn't that significant that I rather not waste time trying to get there. Use the time to you know, actually play games.


----------



## magnek

Unless you have a golden sample, pushing 1600 core STABLE will invariably require more than 1.25V, so not really worth it unless you just like chasing numbers.

I'm doing it partly because I can, and partly because it'd be waste to invest in watercooling and not push these cards to their limit. Have 2x Gigabyte 970s and running 1600 core 7800 mem @ 1.26V. Game and bench stable.


----------



## Sharchaster

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *AngryGoldfish*
> 
> If you're worried about bricking your card, spend some more time reading and researching the subject. The more you learn the more confident you will become. Whether flashing a custom BIOS is ever an option is totally up to you, but it might help at least a little with your concerns. Bricking a card is actually quite difficult. There are ways to recover from a failed flash. Again, spend a couple of weeks reading about it and see if your apprehension lessens.
> 
> As for a temporary, immediate fix, I do not know what you can do. What are you clocks running at? I've noticed instability in my voltages as well, but I think I've got them a little more stable. I just messed around for a few days, tweaking little things here and there.
> You should only touch the voltage when you start seeing instability-driver crashes, white dots/speckles on screen during testing, flashing, tearing-or when your stock (no additional voltage) overclock is not high enough for you. Otherwise it's not worth messing with. Here is a little guide I use for myself:


The highest ran is at 1582 / 8000 MHz at 3dmark 11 extreme preset (I prefer use extreme because it stresses much better than the performance mode) got the highest X6134 [email protected] volt....

Play far cry 3, my voltage always drop from 1.256 volt into 1.231 volt...and the frequencies is down too by 13 MHz....the highest is 1573 / 7800 MHz @1.256 Volt and DOWN into 1560 / 7800 MHz @1.231 Volt in the middle of games , which is *average or quite bad for G1 Gaming*....

I'll read again when I have the time, though.


----------



## juniordnz

Just stop with that nonsense "X hours stable in heaven is any good?". First because Heaven is SOFT, it shouldn't be a parameter for nothing. It's like doind AIDA64 runs to test CPU overclock. And second because, as said before, there's no point in leaving you card stressing for hours on benchmarks when games today offer a variety of different ways to stress your card. And you can stress test it AND have fun at the same time!

What has worked for me is: 3 runs of Firestrike Ultra (sit in front of the screen and watch closely for any sign of artifacts). If you're clean, go play your games (preferebly a heavy one). You'll probably find out that you need to go 1 bin down on clocks for gamestable.

Sometimes keeping it simple is golden. Use a heavy benchmark to look for artifacts and then go play some games.


----------



## benbenkr

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *juniordnz*
> 
> Just stop with that nonsense "X hours stable in heaven is any good?". First because Heaven is SOFT, it shouldn't be a parameter for nothing. It's like doind AIDA64 runs to test CPU overclock. And second because, as said before, there's no point in leaving you card stressing for hours on benchmarks when games today offer a variety of different ways to stress your card. And you can stress test it AND have fun at the same time!
> 
> What has worked for me is: 3 runs of Firestrike Ultra (sit in front of the screen and watch closely for any sign of artifacts). If you're clean, go play your games (preferebly a heavy one). You'll probably find out that you need to go 1 bin down on clocks for gamestable.
> 
> *Sometimes keeping it simple is golden. Use a heavy benchmark to look for artifacts and then go play some games.*


^This.
Can't stress this enough. Keep it simple, don't overcomplicate.

Also note that there are broken games that will crash your card regardless what your OC is (hi ACU, looking at you) , so don't sweat too much about it if you run into situations like this.


----------



## camry racing

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TheADLA*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Nice. And as can see with your 750 Watt Gold Power Supply, it seems to be enough to run 2 970's in SLI. I also have a 750 Watt Gold
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> So I'm thinking.


yup she only draws while running firestrike the 2 of the card OC and my 3770K OC about 505W so there something left


----------



## Mr-Dark

Got my sli today


----------



## ValValdesky

Use OCCT to test your OC and look for artifacts errors.


----------



## benbenkr

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ValValdesky*
> 
> Use OCCT to test your OC and look for artifacts errors.


Might as well just use Furmark. Both of which does little to check stability.


----------



## Schoat333

Built a new system over the Weekend. Feels good to have a proper gaming rig again. Sold my last one back in 2012, and have been PC-less since.

Of course, as my luck would have it, my EVGA GTX 970sc ACX 2.0 has the infamous coil whine. It mostly sounds like a low buzzing, and rarely gets "loud". The loudest I have heard it is in the Dying Light menu. It gets to more of a "screech" for some reason.

Any tips for reducing it? Should I just live with it, and go about my day?


----------



## ValValdesky

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *benbenkr*
> 
> Might as well just use Furmark. Both of which does little to check stability.


Completely different tests.


----------



## juniordnz

OCCT and furmark have one thing in common: both suck.

OCCT charts are nice, though.


----------



## Mr-Dark

G1 sli 3dmark

http://www.3dmark.com/3dm/5864140

good or ?


----------



## caliking420

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Schoat333*
> 
> Built a new system over the Weekend. Feels good to have a proper gaming rig again. Sold my last one back in 2012, and have been PC-less since.
> 
> Of course, as my luck would have it, my EVGA GTX 970sc ACX 2.0 has the infamous coil whine. It mostly sounds like a low buzzing, and rarely gets "loud". The loudest I have heard it is in the Dying Light menu. It gets to more of a "screech" for some reason.
> 
> Any tips for reducing it? Should I just live with it, and go about my day?


unfortunately you should just learn to live with it and move on. honestly i don't even notice mine anymore.


----------



## AngryGoldfish

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mandeep Singh*
> 
> Thank you so much, this guide is so helpful.
> I need to test about 3 hours? omg
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I was just testing heaven for 20 mins
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I will test more. Had less time.


3 hours is just to be sure. If any issues are going to arise while running synthetic tests, they're going to show up in the first hour. 3 hours is effective for making sure temperatures don't go too high. But make sure you GAME for 3 hours or more. Bugs can pop up hours into a gaming session.


----------



## AngryGoldfish

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Sharchaster*
> 
> The highest ran is at 1582 / 8000 MHz at 3dmark 11 extreme preset (I prefer use extreme because it stresses much better than the performance mode) got the highest X6134 [email protected] volt....
> 
> Play far cry 3, my voltage always drop from 1.256 volt into 1.231 volt...and the frequencies is down too by 13 MHz....the highest is 1573 / 7800 MHz @1.256 Volt and DOWN into 1560 / 7800 MHz @1.231 Volt in the middle of games , which is *average or quite bad for G1 Gaming*....
> 
> I'll read again when I have the time, though.


1573/7800Mhz is ABOVE average for a G1 Gaming and a very good overclock. My card throttles at anything above 1520Mhz and my memory is unstable after 7700Mhz.

My voltage does the same thing as yours, and whenever it drops, my boost clock drops 13Mhz as well. I have yet to figure out why it's doing it, but for now it's stable during Far Cry 3. What settings are you running Far Cry 3 at?

edit: Sorry for the double post.


----------



## Schoat333

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *caliking420*
> 
> unfortunately you should just learn to live with it and move on. honestly i don't even notice mine anymore.


Thanks, that's kind of what I expected. I have my tower on my desk right now, so it's more noticeable. I'll probably move it to the floor, and forget about it.


----------



## caliking420

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Schoat333*
> 
> Thanks, that's kind of what I expected. I have my tower on my desk right now, so it's more noticeable. I'll probably move it to the floor, and forget about it.


yea that or get some bigger speakers. My Z506's do pretty well for being $60.


----------



## benbenkr

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ValValdesky*
> 
> Completely different tests.


Doesn't change the fact that *both* tests does almost nothing for stability checks.


----------



## Sharchaster

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *AngryGoldfish*
> 
> 1573/7800Mhz is ABOVE average for a G1 Gaming and a very good overclock. My card throttles at anything above 1520Mhz and my memory is unstable after 7700Mhz.
> 
> My voltage does the same thing as yours, and whenever it drops, my boost clock drops 13Mhz as well. I have yet to figure out why it's doing it, but for now it's stable during Far Cry 3. What settings are you running Far Cry 3 at?
> 
> edit: Sorry for the double post.


I ran Far Cry 3 at max settings (except PostFX which I'm completely disabled) @DSR 2560 x 1440 with 2 x MSAA....
the problem is when BOTH clock and voltage are drop, SOMETIMES my card will crash in 3 hours of games SOMETIMES NOT....that means not quite enough voltage (1.231 at 1560 MHz)...and I need to lower the clocks SOMETIMES....

I'm sure if the voltage is constant, my card will stable at least 1560 MHz @1.256 volt.


----------



## ludkoto

Damn i temp trotle even at stock when it boosts to 1418 it drops to 1405 when it gets to 62-65C. So i tried with fan profile in AB and seems to keep it very close in check and some stable 1418MHz .
I am not sure if i change the tim it would help sadly i never done it to such a card only on some old crapy cards so i am bit scared to not mess up my cooling even more








I can change it with MX4 i think i get like 5 C lower would be great


----------



## error-id10t

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mr-Dark*
> 
> G1 sli 3dmark
> 
> http://www.3dmark.com/3dm/5864140
> 
> good or ?


That was just stock wasn't it? Raise the vRAM to say 4000 which you can probably do no problems and whatever core, then do a re-run, no real point comparing stock to anything.


----------



## Mr-Dark

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *error-id10t*
> 
> That was just stock wasn't it? Raise the vRAM to say 4000 which you can probably do no problems and whatever core, then do a re-run, no real point comparing stock to anything.


Yes thats stock my cards have hynx not samsung so i think i cant pass 7800


----------



## Attomsk

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mr-Dark*
> 
> Yes thats stock my cards have hynx not samsung so i think i cant pass 7800


My samsung memory G1 can't pass 7600 so consider yourself lucky.


----------



## Rickles

Anyone have a universal block on their 970?

I've got the goofy evga with no full cover blocks.


----------



## Mr-Dark

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Attomsk*
> 
> My samsung memory G1 can't pass 7600 so consider yourself lucky.


My first card from 1 month rev 1.1 hynx memory can do anything over 7800 but it can do 1450mhz on core stock voltage full stable that card have 64% asic quality

the new card today come rev 1.0 with hynx and 71% asic but didnt play with it for now


----------



## GigaByte

For voltage dropping & not knowing why, i found that modifying the bios to have same min/max voltage & any given speed does not have the same effect as stock min & custom max, even if the reported voltage even with a multimeter, is the same. And a better way stability should be checked is with..yes..furmark..& occt gpu with shader 7 (ignore what it says about smaller shaders for nvidia) with error checking on, vram usage 0, unlimited fps, & 3dmark 11, 3dmark 11 beats heaven & any other game i seen, its sensitive to stability. This whole run heaven run valley run metro for an hr & eyeball it, its a pretty poor way to overclock "right", unless u want problems.


----------



## Wirerat

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Rickles*
> 
> Anyone have a universal block on their 970?
> 
> I've got the goofy evga with no full cover blocks.


bitspower makes full cover acx 2.0. Im using one on evga ftw.
http://www.bitspower.com.tw/index.php?main_page=product_info&cPath=173_268_270_277&products_id=3779



Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


----------



## Rickles

Mine is the SC ACX 1.0 so that might work, thanks!


----------



## Wirerat

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Rickles*
> 
> Mine is the SC ACX 1.0 so that might work, thanks!


post your clocks after you get it water cooled.

My card throttled really bad prior to getting the block. Now it runs good at 1550core 8000 memory on stock voltage with just a power limit bios mod. Oh yea at 40c too


----------



## pe4nut666

ordered it monday morning from newegg was here tuesday at 12:24 pm


----------



## camry racing

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mr-Dark*
> 
> G1 sli 3dmark
> 
> http://www.3dmark.com/3dm/5864140
> 
> good or ?


download a new version of 3dmark please is to old to be compared


----------



## Neovalen

You can remove me from this owners club, soon to be 980 instead.


----------



## TheADLA

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *pe4nut666*
> 
> 
> 
> ordered it monday morning from newegg was here tuesday at 12:24 pm










You have Samsung Memory. You can probably push it to 2000 (8000)







I got my Hynix stable up to 1980 (7920)


----------



## Hequaqua

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *pe4nut666*
> 
> 
> 
> ordered it monday morning from newegg was here tuesday at 12:24 pm


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TheADLA*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You have Samsung Memory. You can probably push it to 2000 (8000)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I got my Hynix stable up to 1980 (7920)


I have the same card, and no complaints. Is that your stock BIOS? I downloaded that version from GPU-Z, but I can't even open it in Maxwell Bios Tweaker.

I get this:


Your boost clock is much higher than mine.... also the pixel and texture fillrate are higher....thought I would try that bios. I think I've tried another one, and got the same error when trying to open it.



I don't have any issues really with my card. I am game stable at 1540/core 8000/memory.


----------



## pe4nut666

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TheADLA*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You have Samsung Memory. You can probably push it to 2000 (8000)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I got my Hynix stable up to 1980 (7920)


well thats good to know but frankly i didnt and still dont have a clue what i am doing i just tryed out the setting i have seen other people put up here and this passed heaven and 5 hours of gaming shadow of mordor / bioshock infinite and COD AW all at max settings


----------



## pe4nut666

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Hequaqua*
> 
> I have the same card, and no complaints. Is that your stock BIOS? I downloaded that version from GPU-Z, but I can't even open it in Maxwell Bios Tweaker.
> 
> I get this:
> 
> 
> Your boost clock is much higher than mine.... also the pixel and texture fillrate are higher....thought I would try that bios. I think I've tried another one, and got the same error when trying to open it.
> 
> 
> 
> I don't have any issues really with my card. I am game stable at 1540/core 8000/memory.


hi thanks ya it is the stock bios i am kinda happy i have a higher clock then someone cause i didnt have a clue what i was doing i just typing in some settings i found on the thread and no i had no problem openning any of the tools i just set this up in precison x 16 and gpu tweak sorry if that isnt what you were trying to get at but i have never overclocked a gpu before so i dont know exactly what your talking about but i am trying to learn


----------



## pe4nut666

quick question i have a slight overclock on my card as you can see a few posts up the problem is when i open up a youtube video it plays for a second then the screen flicks black for maybe a tenth of a second then comes back and plays the video fine no time issues no fuzzyness so i thought it might be my overclock so i set it back to stock and it still happens just wondering if i am the only one this happens to or if this is a wide spread issue i just havent heard about. just wondering what your guys input on this is ?

and i am using up to date chrome with the default hardware acceleration enabled

sorry if this is a (noob) question but i have never owned a gpu before i have only over clocked cpu's before for just fun and see what they could do and thought this time around i didnt want a console i was gonna try the pc gaming out


----------



## Hequaqua

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *pe4nut666*
> 
> quick question i have a slight overclock on my card as you can see a few posts up the problem is when i open up a youtube video it plays for a second then the screen flicks black for maybe a tenth of a second then comes back and plays the video fine no time issues no fuzzyness so i thought it might be my overclock so i set it back to stock and it still happens just wondering if i am the only one this happens to or if this is a wide spread issue i just havent heard about. just wondering what your guys input on this is ?
> 
> and i am using up to date chrome with the default hardware acceleration enabled
> 
> sorry if this is a (noob) question but i have never owned a gpu before i have only over clocked cpu's before for just fun and see what they could do and thought this time around i didnt want a console i was gonna try the pc gaming out


The whole monitor goes black? I haven't had that problem if that is what you are saying. If it is just the actual player in YouTube, it could be that it is changing the resolution of the video, ie going from 720p to 1080p. If it is the whole monitor, post your settings and driver version, that will help in trying to answer some of the questions. The only time I get a black screen, is normally when I get a DirectX error. I have two monitors, and only one will do that. I can't even see the message. It has only happened when playing BF4, and a restart solves the problem. That has only happened once.

Don't be afraid to ask questions. I don't have all the answers, sometimes I have none, but someone will come along and see whatever issue comes up. Everyone is pretty helpful.


----------



## TheADLA

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *pe4nut666*
> 
> quick question i have a slight overclock on my card as you can see a few posts up the problem is when i open up a youtube video it plays for a second then the screen flicks black for maybe a tenth of a second then comes back and plays the video fine no time issues no fuzzyness so i thought it might be my overclock so i set it back to stock and it still happens just wondering if i am the only one this happens to or if this is a wide spread issue i just havent heard about. just wondering what your guys input on this is ?
> 
> and i am using up to date chrome with the default hardware acceleration enabled
> 
> sorry if this is a (noob) question but i have never owned a gpu before i have only over clocked cpu's before for just fun and see what they could do and thought this time around i didnt want a console i was gonna try the pc gaming out


did you try to disable the hardware acceleration? (its not really necessary anyways). i also had trouble with this option in firefox


----------



## pe4nut666

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Hequaqua*
> 
> The whole monitor goes black? I haven't had that problem if that is what you are saying. If it is just the actual player in YouTube, it could be that it is changing the resolution of the video, ie going from 720p to 1080p. If it is the whole monitor, post your settings and driver version, that will help in trying to answer some of the questions. The only time I get a black screen, is normally when I get a DirectX error. I have two monitors, and only one will do that. I can't even see the message. It has only happened when playing BF4, and a restart solves the problem. That has only happened once.
> 
> Don't be afraid to ask questions. I don't have all the answers, sometimes I have none, but someone will come along and see whatever issue comes up. Everyone is pretty helpful.


yes the whole screen goes black not just the youtube window. i dont know if this matters or not but this is my couch gaming setup/ htpc so the screen is actually my tv. but i dont think that matters just putting the info out there just incase.

and what settings are you looking for? will these do? and i am running the newest drivers from nvidia 347.52 came out on the 10th of this month


----------



## pe4nut666

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TheADLA*
> 
> did you try to disable the hardware acceleration? (its not really necessary anyways). i also had trouble with this option in firefox


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TheADLA*
> 
> did you try to disable the hardware acceleration? (its not really necessary anyways). i also had trouble with this option in firefox


thanks that did fix the issue with the black screen


----------



## pe4nut666

just attempted to over clock the memory this time and ran it through firestrike 3 times and shadow of mordor and bioshock infinite benchmark tools all passed with flying colors and no artifacts
this seemed easier then i thought it would be? so i must be doing something wrong ? if i am doing something wrong and will hurt my card in the long run can you guys give me a heads up cause i am completely new at this.. i am just trying to follow all the advice and stuff from the last 260 pages.. here are the settings
the card never went over 68'c
core boost 1565
memory clock 7908

http://www.3dmark.com/3dm/5872294




asic score


is that a good score?


----------



## markm7d2

Hi!

I have just bought a Palit GTX 970 Jetstream and my rig specs:

i5-4690k OC'd @4.6ghz
8gb fury 1866mhz ram
asus z97m mobo
seasonic 620w bronze

my question is:

Is it normal for stuttering issues when I stress test in Furmark with

1080p
post fx
8x MSAA
dynamic camera ON

I also noticed other than stuttering is that the FPS is only 21..
once I turn off dynamic camera, the stuttering does not happen anymore and the movement of the furry donut is as smooth as silk..

i wanted to know before I start sending it back to supplier for replacement (its tedious!)

thanks!


----------



## IDominus

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *pe4nut666*
> 
> 
> 
> ordered it monday morning from newegg was here tuesday at 12:24 pm


I have a MSI 970 Gaming BIOS - I have created a custom BIOS which you may want to try - runs 1557MHz at 1.231v - I've finished Farcry4 & Metro last light on ultra (2560x1440 resolution) on QNIX monitor (vertical refresh rate 96Hz) - you may want to try or copy my settings (custom fan & power settings):

970AP7.zip 137k .zip file


Temperatures do not go past 66 Celsius

I have the same BIOS at higher voltages (again stable) if you want to try for higher clock speeds (I got upto 1600Mhz but not stable enough for my liking) - obviously hiogher voltage = higher temps:

970AP1237.zip 137k .zip file


970AP1250.zip 137k .zip file


970AP1262.zip 137k .zip file


970AP1281.zip 137k .zip file


970AP1312.zip 137k .zip file


Obviously try at your own risk - I've uploaded my variants many times without any issues.
Would be interested in your results (or any changes you make) - my ASIC is 70% & I have HYNIX memory


----------



## pe4nut666

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *IDominus*
> 
> I have a MSI 970 Gaming BIOS - I have created a custom BIOS which you may want to try - runs 1557MHz at 1.231v - I've finished Farcry4 & Metro last light on ultra (2560x1440 resolution) on QNIX monitor (vertical refresh rate 96Hz) - you may want to try or copy my settings (custom fan & power settings):
> 
> 970AP7.zip 137k .zip file
> 
> 
> Temperatures do not go past 66 Celsius
> 
> I have the same BIOS at higher voltages (again stable) if you want to try for higher clock speeds (I got upto 1600Mhz but not stable enough for my liking) - obviously hiogher voltage = higher temps:
> 
> 970AP1237.zip 137k .zip file
> 
> 
> 970AP1250.zip 137k .zip file
> 
> 
> 970AP1262.zip 137k .zip file
> 
> 
> 970AP1281.zip 137k .zip file
> 
> 
> 970AP1312.zip 137k .zip file
> 
> 
> Obviously try at your own risk - I've uploaded my variants many times without any issues.
> Would be interested in your results (or any changes you make) - my ASIC is 70% & I have HYNIX memory


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *IDominus*
> 
> I have a MSI 970 Gaming BIOS - I have created a custom BIOS which you may want to try - runs 1557MHz at 1.231v - I've finished Farcry4 & Metro last light on ultra (2560x1440 resolution) on QNIX monitor (vertical refresh rate 96Hz) - you may want to try or copy my settings (custom fan & power settings):
> 
> 970AP7.zip 137k .zip file
> 
> 
> Temperatures do not go past 66 Celsius
> 
> I have the same BIOS at higher voltages (again stable) if you want to try for higher clock speeds (I got upto 1600Mhz but not stable enough for my liking) - obviously hiogher voltage = higher temps:
> 
> 970AP1237.zip 137k .zip file
> 
> 
> 970AP1250.zip 137k .zip file
> 
> 
> 970AP1262.zip 137k .zip file
> 
> 
> 970AP1281.zip 137k .zip file
> 
> 
> 970AP1312.zip 137k .zip file
> 
> 
> Obviously try at your own risk - I've uploaded my variants many times without any issues.
> 
> Would be interested in your results (or any changes you make) - my ASIC is 70% & I have HYNIX memory


sure i would like to give it a shot i have no clue how to save current bios and flash a new one
i am strictly a 1080p gamer i just like playing with settings have you seen my previous posts tonight? what are your thoughts on those?

UPDATE: I FOLLOWED THE INSTRUCTIONS IN THE FLASH A BIOS GUIDE AND EVERY WENT FINE WITH THE INSTALL TILL I TRYED TO BENCHMARK IT AND/OR PLAY A GAME THEN THE NVIDIA DISPLAY DRIVERS KEEP CRASHING[/SIZE]


----------



## Sharchaster

Ran FireStrike Ultra with 1543 / 8200 MHz


and 8400 MHz


Unfortunately, at 8400 MHz my card got too much artifact when bench so I think that's the limit from my chip so far. Gonna tweak some more settings to "find" the highest on memory overclock.

Edit : The clock is at 1564 not 1543, sorry.


----------



## catbuster

What 970 would u suggest to put under water? strix, g1 or 4G ?


----------



## Luck100

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *catbuster*
> 
> What 970 would u suggest to put under water? strix, g1 or 4G ?


GB G1 has best power limits out of the box. But it runs so well on air you'd be lucky to get more than 5% clock boost from water.


----------



## NYD117

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *catbuster*
> 
> What 970 would u suggest to put under water? strix, g1 or 4G ?


Out of these 3, Strix should get the most out of watercooling. An average G1 doesn't even need a waterblock to shine and a 4G is decent in air as well.


----------



## juniordnz

What's a big downer for the G1 is the VRAM lottery. You gotta hope you'll be lucky enough to get samsung, because most come with Hynix. And hynix are terrible overclockers (anything over 7500 on mine and I get funny lines on the screen). It's a shame, because it will get to 1600mhz core pretty easily. But the VRAM holds you back.

Wouldn't recommend a strix though because of its power draw limitations (only one 8-pin connector). Putting a waterblock on it when you can't even push the power to justify it sounds kinda silly.


----------



## NYD117

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *juniordnz*
> 
> What's a big downer for the G1 is the VRAM lottery. You gotta hope you'll be lucky enough to get samsung, because most come with Hynix. And hynix are terrible overclockers (anything over 7500 on mine and I get funny lines on the screen).
> 
> It's a shame, because it will get to 1600mhz core pretty easily. But the VRAM holds you back.


^ I would be really pissed off if I couldn't even do 7700 mem.
I am happy with my Samsung ICs limiting at 8500MHz effective lol.


----------



## juniordnz

Yeah, gigayte ruined the card (overclock wise) with those hynix memory. Today I'd probably go for MSI 4G or EVGA FTW+.


----------



## catbuster

So 4G looks like a winner out of these 3. What about evga cards? They use reference pcb? or EK made block for them also XD


----------



## TheBoom

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *pe4nut666*
> 
> sure i would like to give it a shot i have no clue how to save current bios and flash a new one
> i am strictly a 1080p gamer i just like playing with settings have you seen my previous posts tonight? what are your thoughts on those?
> 
> UPDATE: I FOLLOWED THE INSTRUCTIONS IN THE FLASH A BIOS GUIDE AND EVERY WENT FINE WITH THE INSTALL TILL I TRYED TO BENCHMARK IT AND/OR PLAY A GAME THEN THE NVIDIA DISPLAY DRIVERS KEEP CRASHING[/SIZE]


Guess your card isn't stable with that bios then.


----------



## Luck100

Anybody seen any benches showing effect of VRAM clock in real games (not synthetics like 3DMark)? My G1's start showing artifacts around 7400-7500 GHz, so I'm stuck with pretty minor VRAM overclock. I just wonder if VRAM speed actually has much impact on performance in games.

Compared to the 980, the 970 actually has MORE memory bandwidth per SMM. And that's including the loss of bandwidth due to the 3.5 / 0.5 GB ram segments. So clock-for-clock the 970 should always be less bandwidth-limited than the 980.


----------



## juniordnz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Luck100*
> 
> Anybody seen any benches showing effect of VRAM clock in real games (not synthetics like 3DMark)? My G1's start showing artifacts around 7400-7500 GHz, so I'm stuck with pretty minor VRAM overclock. I just wonder if VRAM speed actually has much impact on performance in games.
> 
> Compared to the 980, the 970 actually has MORE memory bandwidth per SMM. And that's including the loss of bandwidth due to the 3.5 / 0.5 GB ram segments. So clock-for-clock the 970 should always be less bandwidth-limited than the 980.


FWIW, I've seen people with 1500-1550mhz core and 8000mhz mem score 14000 on firestrike while I get no more than 13600 with 1607mhz core and 7500mhz mem.

So, yes. I believe it does have a great impact on overall performance and it's a huge deal breaker on the G1 (for overclockers).


----------



## Hequaqua

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *IDominus*
> 
> I have a MSI 970 Gaming BIOS - I have created a custom BIOS which you may want to try - runs 1557MHz at 1.231v - I've finished Farcry4 & Metro last light on ultra (2560x1440 resolution) on QNIX monitor (vertical refresh rate 96Hz) - you may want to try or copy my settings (custom fan & power settings):
> 
> 970AP7.zip 137k .zip file
> 
> 
> Temperatures do not go past 66 Celsius
> 
> I have the same BIOS at higher voltages (again stable) if you want to try for higher clock speeds (I got upto 1600Mhz but not stable enough for my liking) - obviously hiogher voltage = higher temps:
> 
> 970AP1237.zip 137k .zip file
> 
> 
> 970AP1250.zip 137k .zip file
> 
> 
> 970AP1262.zip 137k .zip file
> 
> 
> 970AP1281.zip 137k .zip file
> 
> 
> 970AP1312.zip 137k .zip file
> 
> 
> Obviously try at your own risk - I've uploaded my variants many times without any issues.
> Would be interested in your results (or any changes you make) - my ASIC is 70% & I have HYNIX memory


I get the same type error as I get in my earlier post when trying to open the Bios with Maxwell Tweaker. Any idea as to why?


----------



## Luck100

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *juniordnz*
> 
> FWIW, I've seen people with 1500-1550mhz core and 8000mhz mem score 14000 on firestrike while I get no more than 13600 with 1607mhz core and 7500mhz mem.
> 
> So, yes. I believe it does have a great impact on overall performance and it's a huge deal breaker on the G1 (for overclockers).


I'm talking about benchmarks on GAMES. Not synthetics like Firestrike (like I said in my original post).


----------



## juniordnz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Hequaqua*
> 
> I get the same type error as I get in my earlier post when trying to open the Bios with Maxwell Tweaker. Any idea as to why?


Update MBT to 1.32. I would get those same errors while using 1.31.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Luck100*
> 
> I'm talking about benchmarks on GAMES. Not synthetics like Firestrike (like I said in my original post).


Shame on me for being a fast replier. =(

I believe on games it would be harder to spot a clear difference. But we can't say the "synthetic" benchmarks must be valid in spoting the difference in performance, since they use 3D scenes to analyze it. The same as games do.


----------



## Luck100

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *juniordnz*
> 
> Shame on me for being a fast replier. =(
> 
> I believe on games it would be harder to spot a clear difference. But we can't say the "synthetic" benchmarks must be valid in spoting the difference in performance, since they use 3D scenes to analyze it. The same as games do.


My impression is that benchmarks are tuned to be "balanced" so they are sensitive to all critical aspects of GPU performance, such as core speed and memory bandwidth. So it's no surprise that Firstrike scores go up when you overclock your VRAM. But games may not be balanced in the same way - they could easily be shader limited or compute limited, in which case VRAM speed makes little difference as long as it's not too low. All the reviews I've seen always just overclock core and VRAM to the max and show the total result - I've never seen it done separately.


----------



## ZETT

http://www.overclock.net/t/1538389/980-gtx-bios-in-970-gtx-card


----------



## juniordnz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Luck100*
> 
> My impression is that benchmarks are tuned to be "balanced" so they are sensitive to all critical aspects of GPU performance, such as core speed and memory bandwidth. So it's no surprise that Firstrike scores go up when you overclock your VRAM. But games may not be balanced in the same way - they could easily be shader limited or compute limited, in which case VRAM speed makes little difference as long as it's not too low. All the reviews I've seen always just overclock core and VRAM to the max and show the total result - I've never seen it done separately.


I haven't seen separate core/mem overclock reviews either.

But why do you ask? I believe that if you own a card with hynix memory that doesn't overclock well you shouldn't get rid of it unless it wouldn't mean losing money and being painful. Now, if you are planning on buying one, I'd stay away from hinix.

That of course if you care about overclocking, and numbers, and getting the max you can from the card. If you don't, the difference in real life experience will be unnoticeable.


----------



## benbenkr

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *pe4nut666*
> 
> just attempted to over clock the memory this time and ran it through firestrike 3 times and shadow of mordor and bioshock infinite benchmark tools all passed with flying colors and no artifacts
> this seemed easier then i thought it would be? so i must be doing something wrong ? if i am doing something wrong and will hurt my card in the long run can you guys give me a heads up cause i am completely new at this.. i am just trying to follow all the advice and stuff from the last 260 pages.. here are the settings
> the card never went over 68'c
> core boost 1565
> memory clock 7908
> 
> http://www.3dmark.com/3dm/5872294
> 
> 
> 
> 
> asic score
> 
> 
> is that a good score?


On paper, it looks like a good score. But as it has been repeated countless times on this thread, just passing through benchmarks with "flying colors" means very little for long term stability.

Now use those settings and go play some games for real. I'm pretty sure 1565 core is unstable with no voltage adjustments on a MSI 970 Gaming (its default 1.2 - 1.212v is not enough). But if you can play games fine as you would usually do on hours, then kudos, you've got a good card.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Luck100*
> 
> My impression is that benchmarks are tuned to be "balanced" so they are sensitive to all critical aspects of GPU performance, such as core speed and memory bandwidth. So it's no surprise that Firstrike scores go up when you overclock your VRAM. But games may not be balanced in the same way - they could easily be shader limited or compute limited, in which case VRAM speed makes little difference as long as it's not too low. *All the reviews I've seen always just overclock core and VRAM to the max and show the total result - I've never seen it done separately*.


I've stopped trusting OC results and settings from reviewers. They mean nothing.
Not a single one I know of explained how long their card was running with the OC settings they get. It's pretty easy to get over 1550 core/8000 mem, run a couple of benchmarks and pass them all without crashing. But I do not believe _any_ of the reviewers actually use those settings for *days on end,* as their main OC settings.

Reviewers I'm talking about are the ones from Techpowerup, Guru3D, eteknix, Techreport, PCPer, and so on.


----------



## Wirerat

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *juniordnz*
> 
> Yeah, gigayte ruined the card (overclock wise) with those hynix memory. Today I'd probably go for MSI 4G or EVGA FTW+.


The ssc gives you the exact pcb/cooler (acx 2.0 +) for $40 less. It just doesnt have a backplate.

I was close to sending my regular ftw back for a plus but im glad I didnt now. Im not sure its the same layout so i would have been waiting on the block again.

557mhz with 8000mhz memory is game stable at stock voltage. I really couldnt expect anything better than that out of another card imo.

Its like 80mhz higher than it was on air. That shows evga was using higher binned gpus in the ftw but tacking on crappy cooling compared to some others.


----------



## Hequaqua

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *juniordnz*
> 
> Update MBT to 1.32. I would get those same errors while using 1.31.
> Shame on me for being a fast replier. =(
> 
> I believe on games it would be harder to spot a clear difference. But we can't say the "synthetic" benchmarks must be valid in spoting the difference in performance, since they use 3D scenes to analyze it. The same as games do.


I updated to MBT 1.36, was able to finally open the bios up. I flashed using the new bios, but it didn't change any values. The only change I could see was a fan setting and bios version.









EDIT: The Checksum Value was different too.


----------



## juniordnz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Hequaqua*
> 
> I updated to MBT 1.36, was able to finally open the bios up. I flashed using the new bios, but it didn't change any values. The only change I could see was a fan setting and bios version.


That's just...impossible?

Are you changin all the values in the voltage tab correctly? From clk 35 to clk74? First 3 rows also?
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Hequaqua*
> 
> EDIT: The Checksum Value was different too.


Don't bother. It changes everytime you load the BIOS (even the same one).


----------



## Hequaqua

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *juniordnz*
> 
> That's just...impossible?
> 
> Are you changin all the values in the voltage tab correctly? From clk 35 to clk74? First 3 rows also?
> Don't bother. It changes everytime you load the BIOS (even the same one).


After looking at the one I downloaded from GPU-Z, it looks like all the values match my original bios.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *juniordnz*
> 
> That's just...impossible?
> 
> Are you changin all the values in the voltage tab correctly? From clk 35 to clk74? First 3 rows also?
> Don't bother. It changes everytime you load the BIOS (even the same one).


No, I didn't change any values. I was looking at the post of pe4nut666's GPU-Z. His info seems to differ from mine, even though we have the same card. I figured it was in the bios. I looked at it a little closer after I flashed. I didn't notice that all of the settings were the same, except the fan.


----------



## bluedevil

Got a quick question regarding 1440P, FPS and Shadowplay on a single GTX 970. So from what I see/read, I can do 60 FPS @ 1080P while using Shadowplay, does that mean my monitor's FPS is capped to 60 FPS? Also would a second GTX 970 in SLI be better for this?


----------



## prescotter

I dont know how another GTX970 improves shadowplay recording, but the recording FPS stands seperate from your ingame FPS. (I game at 120fps but record at 60fps with shadowplay)


----------



## Hequaqua

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *bluedevil*
> 
> Got a quick question regarding 1440P, FPS and Shadowplay on a single GTX 970. So from what I see/read, I can do 60 FPS @ 1080P while using Shadowplay, does that mean my monitor's FPS is capped to 60 FPS? Also would a second GTX 970 in SLI be better for this?


I don't think you will be capped. From what I understand it records @60fps. I have ran it in BF4 and I have the games FPS onscreen and it is not limited to 60fps. At this point with the Vram issue I don't think I would invest in SLI. Also, with the release of DX12 in Windows10(for those that upgrade) they are saying that the Maxwell is seeing a 150% performance increase. 400% on the AMD.

Here is the link: http://au.ibtimes.com/directx-12-improves-amd-gpu-performance-400-windows-10-1420167

EDIT: I wonder if the improved performance will help/hurt with the Vram issue?


----------



## pe4nut666

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Hequaqua*
> 
> I get the same type error as I get in my earlier post when trying to open the Bios with Maxwell Tweaker. Any idea as to why?


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Hequaqua*
> 
> I have the same card, and no complaints. Is that your stock BIOS? I downloaded that version from GPU-Z, but I can't even open it in Maxwell Bios Tweaker.
> 
> I get this:
> 
> 
> Your boost clock is much higher than mine.... also the pixel and texture fillrate are higher....thought I would try that bios. I think I've tried another one, and got the same error when trying to open it.
> 
> 
> 
> I don't have any issues really with my card. I am game stable at 1540/core 8000/memory.


i dont know how to fix your maxwell tweaker issue but here is my bios i am using for those clocks

pe4nutspecial.zip 136k .zip file


----------



## Hequaqua

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *pe4nut666*
> 
> i dont know how to fix your maxwell tweaker issue but here is my bios i am using for those clocks
> 
> pe4nutspecial.zip 136k .zip file


I got the Tweaker to work, but those settings are the same as my original, except the fan. Perhaps there is an actual hardware difference even though they are the same model of card. lol


----------



## bunja

Hi all, posted this to rog forums, but tought to ask here also:

Hi all, one of my first posts here.

I just got a 2nd 970 strix today to do some sli,
At my surprise gpu tweak shows second card way hotter than my card that I already had.

Now the scores are good on unigine and 3dmark but card1(in gpu tweak i guess thats top one) is no more than 69 c on gaming profile on gpu tweak, second card does 73/4 c

Top card is vbios 84.04.1F.00.2B and gddr5 is samsung

bottom card is vbios 84.04.2F.00.5C
and gddr5 is hynix

there is also temp difference in idle of about 5c,

tried borh cards as single gpu and still the hynix card is hotter by 2-3 c

is that something that would justify flashing vbios, or is all of that ok and normal?

Havent really noticed any performance issues, except for temps being 1-2 c higher on bottom card, and alsoaftrr a while of unigine they are both between 69-73 top never going past 69, bottom at 73c.

oh, and they are a bit physically different bottom one has piotek next to sli onnectors wrotten and backplate is more matte along with pipes while top is shinier doesnt have pcb wroting and pipes are shinier also.

Both say revision 1.
Oh, and they do buzz in 3d mode( cant hear it through closed case tough.

mb is Sabertooth z77, i5 3570k @3.8 (stock more or less)










So to recap, are those temp differences something to be looking in to solve or is it quite normal. what about different vbios in sli?

Thank you for your comments.

p.s. Do you think it would impact temps a lot to put xfi sound card to last bottom pcie slot so i can have the center assist fan back on, vccio temps are 54-60c under load without it.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## dan96max

I have a question for the guys with Gigabyte G1 cards that adjusted the idle speed.

I went from a single eVGA 770 to the 970 G1 cards in SLI. This PC is running triple monitors on a Obutto Ozone racing cockpit. I put a ton of effort into buying quiet parts for this build so when I got the G1 cards I was pretty disappointed that they were locked at 1600 rpm on idle. Not an issue when gaming but for those days I work from home it gets really annoying. Especially after hearing that the other cards park the fans. That would have been perfect for me if I knew about that ahead of time.

Anyway, I tweaked the cards with Maxwell Tweaker to have a minimum 10% fan speed instead of the factory 34%. Everything else is stock, no overclocking. 10% fan worked, both cards run around 1k RPM and are near silent on idle. The problem I'm having now though is that my top cards fan cuts out. It will drop to 0 rpm and then flare up to full speed and then return back to 1k rpm. It does it every few minutes when the computer is at idle. When the fan restarts it reports crazy RPM numbers, like 64000 rpm or something crazy. My bottom card does not do this, it runs perfectly happy at 1k rpm. I tried 15 20 25 % fan. I also bumped up the minimum RPM to 1200. Still cuts out. When I flash it back to the stock settings (1600 rpm) it doesn't cut out. Has anyone else noticed anything like this?

I'm trying to decide if I should try and get it replaced under warranty or just deal with it at the factory 1600 rpm idle.


----------



## camry racing

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *bunja*
> 
> Hi all, posted this to rog forums, but tought to ask here also:
> 
> Hi all, one of my first posts here.
> 
> I just got a 2nd 970 strix today to do some sli,
> At my surprise gpu tweak shows second card way hotter than my card that I already had.
> 
> Now the scores are good on unigine and 3dmark but card1(in gpu tweak i guess thats top one) is no more than 69 c on gaming profile on gpu tweak, second card does 73/4 c
> 
> Top card is vbios 84.04.1F.00.2B and gddr5 is samsung
> 
> bottom card is vbios 84.04.2F.00.5C
> and gddr5 is hynix
> 
> there is also temp difference in idle of about 5c,
> 
> tried borh cards as single gpu and still the hynix card is hotter by 2-3 c
> 
> is that something that would justify flashing vbios, or is all of that ok and normal?
> 
> Havent really noticed any performance issues, except for temps being 1-2 c higher on bottom card, and alsoaftrr a while of unigine they are both between 69-73 top never going past 69, bottom at 73c.
> 
> oh, and they are a bit physically different bottom one has piotek next to sli onnectors wrotten and backplate is more matte along with pipes while top is shinier doesnt have pcb wroting and pipes are shinier also.
> 
> Both say revision 1.
> Oh, and they do buzz in 3d mode( cant hear it through closed case tough.
> 
> mb is Sabertooth z77, i5 3570k @3.8 (stock more or less)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> So to recap, are those temp differences something to be looking in to solve or is it quite normal. what about different vbios in sli?
> 
> Thank you for your comments.
> 
> p.s. Do you think it would impact temps a lot to put xfi sound card to last bottom pcie slot so i can have the center assist fan back on, vccio temps are 54-60c under load without it.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


One card will always be hotter than the other in my case my top card runs hotter thant my second


----------



## generalkayoss

What exactly is the difference between the G1 and the regular windforce 970 besides that it comes with a backplate?


----------



## juniordnz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *generalkayoss*
> 
> What exactly is the difference between the G1 and the regular windforce 970 besides that it comes with a backplate?


Backplate, LED windforce logo and it has more heatpipes than the regular windforce, so it should cool better.


----------



## bunja

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *camry racing*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *bunja*
> 
> Hi all, posted this to rog forums, but tought to ask here also:
> 
> Hi all, one of my first posts here.
> 
> I just got a 2nd 970 strix today to do some sli,
> At my surprise gpu tweak shows second card way hotter than my card that I already had.
> 
> Now the scores are good on unigine and 3dmark but card1(in gpu tweak i guess thats top one) is no more than 69 c on gaming profile on gpu tweak, second card does 73/4 c
> 
> Top card is vbios 84.04.1F.00.2B and gddr5 is samsung
> 
> bottom card is vbios 84.04.2F.00.5C
> and gddr5 is hynix
> 
> there is also temp difference in idle of about 5c,
> 
> tried borh cards as single gpu and still the hynix card is hotter by 2-3 c
> 
> is that something that would justify flashing vbios, or is all of that ok and normal?
> 
> Havent really noticed any performance issues, except for temps being 1-2 c higher on bottom card, and alsoaftrr a while of unigine they are both between 69-73 top never going past 69, bottom at 73c.
> 
> oh, and they are a bit physically different bottom one has piotek next to sli onnectors wrotten and backplate is more matte along with pipes while top is shinier doesnt have pcb wroting and pipes are shinier also.
> 
> Both say revision 1.
> Oh, and they do buzz in 3d mode( cant hear it through closed case tough.
> 
> mb is Sabertooth z77, i5 3570k @3.8 (stock more or less)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> So to recap, are those temp differences something to be looking in to solve or is it quite normal. what about different vbios in sli?
> 
> Thank you for your comments.
> 
> p.s. Do you think it would impact temps a lot to put xfi sound card to last bottom pcie slot so i can have the center assist fan back on, vccio temps are 54-60c under load without it.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk
> 
> 
> 
> One card will always be hotter than the other in my case my top card runs hotter thant my second
Click to expand...

That is what I was expecting, instead the bottom card is hotter by 2-4c. I am starting to believe they are actually of different make, batch or pcb as they are different, tough so slightly, hence the increased temps on the one with piotek letters, It is also interesting that the one which is cooler had pvc protection on backplate and stickers on logos, the hotter one had nothing, and it was factory sealed. btw first one i already rmad because of that, and got the second one, but its the same deal.
Probably something to do with memory chips and month of production.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## dan96max

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *juniordnz*
> 
> Backplate, LED windforce logo and it has more heatpipes than the regular windforce, so it should cool better.


It's clocked a little faster out of the box also.


----------



## Hequaqua

Well....think I have the Bios figured out for my card. I haven't gamed with these settings yet. I think without touching AB my clock it 1544mhz. I did bump it up to run Firestike. I did gain about 100 points on my highest graphic score in FIrestrike.

Here is my Firestrike score:
http://www.3dmark.com/fs/4056478

Here is a screenshot of GPU-Z:


----------



## reev3r

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *catbuster*
> 
> What 970 would u suggest to put under water? strix, g1 or 4G ?


I know I'm a bit late to the party on this one... I'll share my thoughts anyway.

With a resounding GO, for the G1 Gaming.

As was already stated you'll be hard pressed to *rrally* justify water with these bad boys. I bought one with the intention of getting a block for it, as it was th e only card with 3xDP and confirmation of a block, so I jumped on it... Unfortunately, even when I try to let it get hot by giving a terrible fan profile, it Still runs cool. Now the only reason I want a block is because all I am cooling is my CPU and motherboard with a monoblock.

Thay being said, the other 'issue' I've run into, is how awesome it runs everything. I swapped from 2x670 FTW's, thinking I would see a slight dip in performance, boy was I wrong, this card runs about 25% faster than my pair of 670's, which puts a strain on my desire for a 2nd 970... Although, it does save me many hundreds of dollars, between not needed the first block, to not needing the 2nd card, and a block for that, I am about $650 ahead! Although I do not know your needs/wants, I can say this card is fandiddlytastic. Definitely over 9,000 Supersauce GPU points. ;-)


----------



## Mr-Dark

This today in unity ! Gtx 970 G1 sli 1080p 4msaa


----------



## juniordnz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mr-Dark*
> 
> This today in unity ! Gtx 970 G1 sli 1080p 4msaa


Too bad you didn't post frametimes for us. Would you be so kind?


----------



## PalominoCreek

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mr-Dark*
> 
> This today in unity ! Gtx 970 G1 sli 1080p 4msaa


What exactly is what I'm supposed to see here?


----------



## Mr-Dark

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *PalominoCreek*
> 
> What exactly is what I'm supposed to see here?


The memory usage over 3.5gb and the game staable 60fps !!!


----------



## juniordnz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mr-Dark*
> 
> The memory usage over 3.5gb and the game staable 60fps !!!


Sorry to blow your happiness, but FPS was never the issue.


----------



## PalominoCreek

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mr-Dark*
> 
> The memory usage over 3.5gb and the game staable 60fps !!!


YouTube would be appreciated.


----------



## Mr-Dark

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *juniordnz*
> 
> Sorry to blow your happiness, but FPS was never the issue.


okay wait 1m i will back with framtime








Quote:


> YouTube would be appreciated.


for my 120kb intrnet speed it will take all the night


----------



## juniordnz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mr-Dark*
> 
> okay wait 1m i will back with framtime


A good, 10 min session, without interruptions and if possible without accessing the menus, would be the best way to analyze the frametime.








Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mr-Dark*
> 
> for my 120kb intrnet speed it will take all the night


\

LOL you must have been downloading AC:U since day one then


----------



## Mr-Dark

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *juniordnz*
> 
> A good, 10 min session, without interruptions and if possible without accessing the menus, would be the best way to analyze the frametime.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> \
> 
> LOL you must have been downloading AC:U since day one then


just install them before 2h and play 2h without any problem 60fps






and yes i get the game ***** in DVD i cant download it


----------



## juniordnz

Dude, still frames won't cut it. What we look for is any spike in frametime during gameplay. We can only observe that if you provide us with a frametime report of something like 5min of gameplay at least. Just leave afterburner monitoring open showing GPU USAGE, VRAM, FRAMERATE and FRAMETIME, play for like 5-10min and then take a print of afterburner screen. Screens like that you posted are worth nothing.

That of course if you are willing to show us.


----------



## PureBlackFire

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *generalkayoss*
> 
> What exactly is the difference between the G1 and the regular windforce 970 besides that it comes with a backplate?


binned gpu that's higher clocked, metal construction vs plastic for the fan shroud. LED logo vs no led logo, more heat pipes.


----------



## Mr-Dark

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *juniordnz*
> 
> Dude, still frames won't cut it. What we look for is any spike in frametime during gameplay. We can only observe that if you provide us with a frametime report of something like 5min of gameplay at least. Just leave afterburner monitoring open showing GPU USAGE, VRAM, FRAMERATE and FRAMETIME, play for like 5-10min and then take a print of afterburner screen. Screens like that you posted are worth nothing.
> 
> That of course if you are willing to show us.


i will record gameplay thats will be better


----------



## Warboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *skyn3t*
> 
> OK folks I need one bios for each 980 and 970 brand posted here no PMS please my mail box is full lol. Nvflash is working now so modes bios going yo start rolling out


Here is the default bios for a EVGA GTX 970 FTW [non-FTW+]

https://www.dropbox.com/s/rrzca4ds7trneqs/Default970Bios.rom?dl=0


----------



## juniordnz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mr-Dark*
> 
> i will record gameplay thats will be better


No need. Just print screen afterburner after a 10min session of gameplay and make sure you are monitoring frametimes.


Spoiler: Like this:


----------



## FreeElectron

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mr-Dark*
> 
> just install them before 2h and play 2h without any problem 60fps
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> and yes i get the game cracked in DVD i cant download it


Remove the cracked dvd part to avoid problems.


----------



## TheADLA

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *bunja*
> 
> Hi all, posted this to rog forums, but tought to ask here also:
> 
> Hi all, one of my first posts here.
> 
> I just got a 2nd 970 strix today to do some sli,
> At my surprise gpu tweak shows second card way hotter than my card that I already had.
> 
> Now the scores are good on unigine and 3dmark but card1(in gpu tweak i guess thats top one) is no more than 69 c on gaming profile on gpu tweak, second card does 73/4 c
> 
> Top card is vbios 84.04.1F.00.2B and gddr5 is samsung
> 
> bottom card is vbios 84.04.2F.00.5C
> and gddr5 is hynix
> 
> there is also temp difference in idle of about 5c,
> 
> tried borh cards as single gpu and still the hynix card is hotter by 2-3 c
> 
> is that something that would justify flashing vbios, or is all of that ok and normal?
> 
> Havent really noticed any performance issues, except for temps being 1-2 c higher on bottom card, and alsoaftrr a while of unigine they are both between 69-73 top never going past 69, bottom at 73c.
> 
> oh, and they are a bit physically different bottom one has piotek next to sli onnectors wrotten and backplate is more matte along with pipes while top is shinier doesnt have pcb wroting and pipes are shinier also.
> 
> Both say revision 1.
> Oh, and they do buzz in 3d mode( cant hear it through closed case tough.
> 
> mb is Sabertooth z77, i5 3570k @3.8 (stock more or less)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> So to recap, are those temp differences something to be looking in to solve or is it quite normal. what about different vbios in sli?
> 
> Thank you for your comments.
> 
> p.s. Do you think it would impact temps a lot to put xfi sound card to last bottom pcie slot so i can have the center assist fan back on, vccio temps are 54-60c under load without it.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Nice, because I see you use Noctua Fans (120mm I suppose) as case fans. I'm planning on buying 2 of them too for my new case and replace the case stock fans with those Noctua.
Are they any good?







Because I wanna keep my new case cool for all temps


----------



## TheADLA

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Warboy*
> 
> Here is the default bios for a EVGA GTX 970 FTW [non-FTW+]
> 
> https://www.dropbox.com/s/rrzca4ds7trneqs/Default970Bios.rom?dl=0


Here is the default Bios of the MSI GTX 970 Golden Edition

http://www.files.com/set/54dd5d3b934ce


----------



## jlhawn

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TheADLA*
> 
> Nice, because I see you use Noctua Fans (120mm I suppose) as case fans. I'm planning on buying 2 of them too for my new case and replace the case stock fans with those Noctua.
> Are they any good?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Because I wanna keep my new case cool for all temps


Noctuas are just wonderful
I just love mine


----------



## TheADLA

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jlhawn*
> 
> Noctuas are just wonderful
> I just love mine


Sold!
















I will get them then. Not that the Fractal Design fans are bad, but they are not PWM controlled.
So I'll get 2 Noctuas and hook them up to the Mainboard instead of Fan Controller


----------



## magnek

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *PureBlackFire*
> 
> binned gpu that's higher clocked, metal construction vs plastic for the fan shroud. LED logo vs no led logo, more heat pipes.


Don't forget G1 also comes with a backplate whereas the WF3 doesn't. Personally I think the G1 is a much better buy for just $20 more, if just for the GPU binning alone. (both of my G1 970s can do 1600/7800 game and bench stable @ 1.26V, one card's ASIC is 74% and the other 66%, so I definitely don't have two golden samples)

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TheADLA*
> 
> Nice, because I see you use Noctua Fans (120mm I suppose) as case fans. I'm planning on buying 2 of them too for my new case and replace the case stock fans with those Noctua.
> Are they any good?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Because I wanna keep my new case cool for all temps


They're great if you can stomach that color scheme









Which is why I bought the black industrial (iPPC) version to use as my radiator fans. Performance wise they're absolute beast.


----------



## markm7d2

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *markm7d2*
> 
> Hi!
> 
> I have just bought a Palit GTX 970 Jetstream and my rig specs:
> 
> i5-4690k OC'd @4.6ghz
> 8gb fury 1866mhz ram
> asus z97m mobo
> seasonic 620w bronze
> 
> my question is:
> 
> Is it normal for stuttering issues when I stress test in Furmark with
> 
> 1080p
> post fx
> 8x MSAA
> dynamic camera ON
> 
> I also noticed other than stuttering is that the FPS is only 21..
> once I turn off dynamic camera, the stuttering does not happen anymore and the movement of the furry donut is as smooth as silk..
> 
> i wanted to know before I start sending it back to supplier for replacement (its tedious!)
> 
> thanks!


just checking if anyone have an idea about this?


----------



## TheADLA

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *markm7d2*
> 
> just checking if anyone have an idea about this?


Did you overclock your card yet? Otherwise I wouldn't give too much on Furmark. Try Uniengine Valley and/or 3DMark Firestrike instead and see if they have any issues.
I don't think your graphics card has a problem.


----------



## UZ7

http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16814127850

There it is, the GTX 970 Gaming 100ME "100 Million Edition"

Pretty much the same as a GTX 970 Gaming 4G except it comes with a backplate, and it comes in green.

Price comparison you're looking at $10 difference vs. GTX 970 Gaming, +green, +backplate, same clocks and everything else.






Edit: Had the wrong pic lul


----------



## TheADLA

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *UZ7*
> 
> http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16814127850
> 
> There it is, the GTX 970 Gaming 100ME "100 Million Edition"
> 
> Pretty much the same as a GTX 970 Gaming 4G except it comes with a backplate, and it comes in green.
> 
> Price comparison you're looking at $10 difference vs. GTX 970 Gaming, +green, +backplate, same clocks and everything else.


Isn't that a GTX 960 ?







I read that there's only a 960 ME Edition in Green. The 970 has its Golden Edition

Edit: lol I stand corrected. My bad. Yeah there is







Sorry


----------



## markm7d2

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TheADLA*
> 
> Did you overclock your card yet? Otherwise I wouldn't give too much on Furmark. Try Uniengine Valley and/or 3DMark Firestrike instead and see if they have any issues.
> I don't think your graphics card has a problem.


its manufacturer overclocked (Jetstream version). Would Heaven do?


----------



## magnek

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *UZ7*
> 
> http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16814127850
> 
> There it is, the GTX 970 Gaming 100ME "100 Million Edition"
> 
> Pretty much the same as a GTX 970 Gaming 4G except it comes with a backplate, and it comes in green.
> 
> Price comparison you're looking at $10 difference vs. GTX 970 Gaming, +green, +backplate, same clocks and everything else.


GOOD LORD that green


----------



## TheADLA

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *markm7d2*
> 
> its manufacturer overclocked (Jetstream version). Would Heaven do?


Well yeah would do. Put it on Quality Ultra, Tesselation Extreme, 8xAA and give it a run. Post your result. Then I can tell you whether its ok or not


----------



## TheADLA

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *magnek*
> 
> GOOD LORD that green


yeah. I also wish that instead of bringing all those Special Editions, they would put a nice backplate on the normal Gaming Series


----------



## UZ7

My bad lol I'll edit it, I was comparing the two editions and was looking for if it came with any goodies xD


----------



## jlhawn

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TheADLA*
> 
> Sold!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I will get them then. Not that the Fractal Design fans are bad, but they are not PWM controlled.
> So I'll get 2 Noctuas and hook them up to the Mainboard instead of Fan Controller


I control mine with ASUS Fan Xpert connected to the motherboard fan headers.
the only 2 fans that run full speed connected directly to the power supply are the 2 140mm on top,
but they are super quiet even at full speed. my cpu cooler is also Noctua.


----------



## magnek

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TheADLA*
> 
> yeah. I also wish that instead of bringing all those Special Editions, they would put a nice backplate on the normal Gaming Series


I know, MSI has like 6 different versions of the 970 now. Not as bad as EVGA, but still.


----------



## TheADLA

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *magnek*
> 
> I know, MSI has like 6 different versions of the 970 now. Not as bad as EVGA, but still.


Yeah, I bought the Golden Edition because of the backplate, the copper heatpipes and the higher stock speeds. little did I know though lol
ASIC is 66.1 % and so far I couldn't push her further than 1514/7812 . I think that should also be possible with the standard MSI 970


----------



## magnek

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TheADLA*
> 
> Yeah, I bought the Golden Edition because of the backplate, the copper heatpipes and the higher stock speeds. little did I know though lol
> ASIC is 66.1 % and so far I couldn't push her further than 1514/7812 . I think that should also be possible with the standard MSI 970


Have you tried flashing your own bios to fully unlock power and voltage?


----------



## TheADLA

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *magnek*
> 
> Have you tried flashing your own bios to fully unlock power and voltage?


No. Not yet. I'm so not familiar with those Bios things. I would probably brick my card lol

So far i have +87mv and Power Target at 110, although I see in GPU-Z that she is going to 112% max, 1.25 Volt.
1514 max boost and 7812 Memory (Hynix). They should have put the Samsung for a Special Edition though. I had the Hynix
on 8000 but it started to spike some little artifacts in Dying Light for example.


----------



## magnek

Yikes back off on those volts. Unless you have an absolute dud of a card these don't need much voltage to do 1500 stable. If you add voltage unnecessarily you'll simply hit your power limit much faster.

I was able to run both my Gigabyte 970s at 1506 without touching voltage. So I'd first try resetting the voltage to 0 and see if your 1514 overclock is stable.


----------



## PureBlackFire

people, good people, let's start a petition to make MSI provide (sell) an optional backplate for the 970 Gaming. this card had vram and other components on the back of the pcb that need cooling and protecting. also, like every MSi Twin Frozr card, it sags a little even though it's not very long or heavy. what say you?


----------



## TheADLA

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *magnek*
> 
> Yikes back off on those volts. Unless you have an absolute dud of a card these don't need much voltage to do 1500 stable. If you add voltage unnecessarily you'll simply hit your power limit much faster.
> 
> I was able to run both my Gigabyte 970s at 1506 without touching voltage. So I'd first try resetting the voltage to 0 and see if your 1514 overclock is stable.


Ok. Will try that


----------



## TheADLA

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *PureBlackFire*
> 
> people, good people, let's start a petition to make MSI provide (sell) an optional backplate for the 970 Gaming. this card had vram and other components on the back of the pcb that need cooling and protecting. also, like every MSi Twin Frozr card, it sags a little even though it's not very long or heavy. what say you?


I'm in


----------



## Hequaqua

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *PureBlackFire*
> 
> people, good people, let's start a petition to make MSI provide (sell) an optional backplate for the 970 Gaming. this card had vram and other components on the back of the pcb that need cooling and protecting. also, like every MSi Twin Frozr card, it sags a little even though it's not very long or heavy. what say you?


I found a backplate for the MSI 970. It's made of acrylic. It's smoked and etched.

Well, after flashing my bios this afternoon, I have finally reached 1600mhz/core. I just ran my highest score in Firestrike. My overall score is my best and the graphics score is the best I have done.

Firestrike:
http://www.3dmark.com/3dm/5884540

GPU-Z:


----------



## bunja

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TheADLA*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *bunja*
> 
> Hi all, posted this to rog forums, but tought to ask here also:
> 
> Hi all, one of my first posts here.
> 
> I just got a 2nd 970 strix today to do some sli,
> At my surprise gpu tweak shows second card way hotter than my card that I already had.
> 
> Now the scores are good on unigine and 3dmark but card1(in gpu tweak i guess thats top one) is no more than 69 c on gaming profile on gpu tweak, second card does 73/4 c
> 
> Top card is vbios 84.04.1F.00.2B and gddr5 is samsung
> 
> bottom card is vbios 84.04.2F.00.5C
> and gddr5 is hynix
> 
> there is also temp difference in idle of about 5c,
> 
> tried borh cards as single gpu and still the hynix card is hotter by 2-3 c
> 
> is that something that would justify flashing vbios, or is all of that ok and normal?
> 
> Havent really noticed any performance issues, except for temps being 1-2 c higher on bottom card, and alsoaftrr a while of unigine they are both between 69-73 top never going past 69, bottom at 73c.
> 
> oh, and they are a bit physically different bottom one has piotek next to sli onnectors wrotten and backplate is more matte along with pipes while top is shinier doesnt have pcb wroting and pipes are shinier also.
> 
> Both say revision 1.
> Oh, and they do buzz in 3d mode( cant hear it through closed case tough.
> 
> mb is Sabertooth z77, i5 3570k @3.8 (stock more or less)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> So to recap, are those temp differences something to be looking in to solve or is it quite normal. what about different vbios in sli?
> 
> Thank you for your comments.
> 
> p.s. Do you think it would impact temps a lot to put xfi sound card to last bottom pcie slot so i can have the center assist fan back on, vccio temps are 54-60c under load without it.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk
> 
> 
> 
> Nice, because I see you use Noctua Fans (120mm I suppose) as case fans. I'm planning on buying 2 of them too for my new case and replace the case stock fans with those Noctua.
> Are they any good?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Because I wanna keep my new case cool for all temps
Click to expand...

Well I have a full Noctua setup, so yes. they are great, altough side ones that are redux 140 mm 1500 pwm are a bit too loud, and 2 nf-f12 that are mounted on the cage are a bit too loud when above 1000 rpm because they dont have room to properly suck air in (cage makes them noisy)
If you dont mind the colors they are thhe best you can get.

Unfortinately doesnt help my issues with the 2nd card. still 2-5 c hotter.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## TheBoom

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TheADLA*
> 
> No. Not yet. I'm so not familiar with those Bios things. I would probably brick my card lol
> 
> So far i have +87mv and Power Target at 110, although I see in GPU-Z that she is going to 112% max, 1.25 Volt.
> 1514 max boost and 7812 Memory (Hynix). They should have put the Samsung for a Special Edition though. I had the Hynix
> on 8000 but it started to spike some little artifacts in Dying Light for example.


Dying light seems to be very sensitive to memory overclocks. I had to push it down to 7800mhz to get it stable compared to 8ghz in farcry4 and bf4.


----------



## TheADLA

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TheBoom*
> 
> Dying light seems to be very sensitive to memory overclocks. I had to push it down to 7800mhz to get it stable compared to 8ghz in farcry4 and bf4.


Yeah true. had no issues so far in other games or benchmarking with 8000 on the hynix. Maybe I'm just lucky with the Hynix this time


----------



## magnek

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *bunja*
> 
> Well I have a full Noctua setup, so yes. they are great, altough side ones that are redux 140 mm 1500 pwm are a bit too loud, and 2 nf-f12 that are mounted on the cage are a bit too loud when above 1000 rpm because they dont have room to properly suck air in (cage makes them noisy)
> If you dont mind the colors they are thhe best you can get.
> 
> Unfortinately doesnt help my issues with the 2nd card. still 2-5 c hotter.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


You may want to consider looking into installing a side fan with this mount. The shop is physically located in Hong Kong but I've bought from them multiple times and they've never failed me.

Also the side fan doesn't have to be intaking fresh air from the outside to be effective. Having airflow, even if it's hot air over the cards seem to help. My top 970 ran 4C cooler with the side fan installed and blowing directly at the cards.


----------



## benbenkr

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *PureBlackFire*
> 
> people, good people, let's start a petition to make MSI provide (sell) an optional backplate for the 970 Gaming. this card had vram and other components on the back of the pcb that need cooling and protecting. also, like every MSi Twin Frozr card, it sags a little even though it's not very long or heavy. what say you?


Well, to be quite honest with you... I don't see the point other than for aesthetics.

Reason being that I have the Gold Edition and it makes no difference what so ever to temps or preventing the card from sagging (in fact, my Gold edition sags more than my normal Gaming edition). The backplate on the Gold edition DOES NOT make contact at all with the VRAM or any other parts of the card on the back. There's no thermal pads in between them either. So yeah, the VRAM on the back of the PCB receives no cooling benefits from the anodized aluminium.
Also, because the backplate makes no contact with the I/O plate what so ever, it adds weight to the card which is already pretty darn heavy with all the copper (thank god the shroud is still plastic!), this makes the card sag even more!

So, you know... no point for MSI to sell the backplate, the card (both 970 and 980) was never designed to have the backplate like Asus, Evga or Gigabyte did. It's an after thought quite obviously. It looks nice yes, but its serves no purpose other than that.


----------



## bunja

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *magnek*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *bunja*
> 
> Well I have a full Noctua setup, so yes. they are great, altough side ones that are redux 140 mm 1500 pwm are a bit too loud, and 2 nf-f12 that are mounted on the cage are a bit too loud when above 1000 rpm because they dont have room to properly suck air in (cage makes them noisy)
> If you dont mind the colors they are thhe best you can get.
> 
> Unfortinately doesnt help my issues with the 2nd card. still 2-5 c hotter.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk
> 
> 
> 
> You may want to consider looking into installing a side fan with this mount. The shop is physically located in Hong Kong but I've bought from them multiple times and they've never failed me.
> 
> Also the side fan doesn't have to be intaking fresh air from the outside to be effective. Having airflow, even if it's hot air over the cards seem to help. My top 970 ran 4C cooler with the side fan installed and blowing directly at the cards.
Click to expand...

Tnx, will check that mount, problem with exhaust on side is that all of my other components get 10c hotter(e.g. pch, sata6g and usb3 go to 60ish, dram and mb go to 40+), top noctuas are intake from outside because they dont fit otherwise in haf xm and having noctuas upside down on rad is not recommended by noctua itself.

Like I said In OP I believe the difference is because cards themselves are of different build I dont think my retail store would be happy if I came back and state that reason, they already gave me another unfortunately its the same. I just find it funny that novody else noticed this. One batch of cards run 2-4 c cooler, dont know if its the manufacturing process or memory but is just so slightly annoying.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## bunja

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *bunja*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *magnek*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *bunja*
> 
> Well I have a full Noctua setup, so yes. they are great, altough side ones that are redux 140 mm 1500 pwm are a bit too loud, and 2 nf-f12 that are mounted on the cage are a bit too loud when above 1000 rpm because they dont have room to properly suck air in (cage makes them noisy)
> If you dont mind the colors they are thhe best you can get.
> 
> Unfortinately doesnt help my issues with the 2nd card. still 2-5 c hotter.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk
> 
> 
> 
> You may want to consider looking into installing a side fan with this mount. The shop is physically located in Hong Kong but I've bought from them multiple times and they've never failed me.
> 
> Also the side fan doesn't have to be intaking fresh air from the outside to be effective. Having airflow, even if it's hot air over the cards seem to help. My top 970 ran 4C cooler with the side fan installed and blowing directly at the cards.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Tnx, will check that mount, problem with exhaust on side is that all of my other components get 10c hotter(e.g. pch, sata6g and usb3 go to 60ish, dram and mb go to 40+), top noctuas are intake from outside because they dont fit otherwise in haf xm and having noctuas upside down on rad is not recommended by noctua itself.
> 
> Like I said In OP I believe the difference is because cards themselves are of different build I dont think my retail store would be happy if I came back and state that reason, they already gave me another unfortunately its the same. I just find it funny that novody else noticed this. One batch of cards run 2-4 c cooler, dont know if its the manufacturing process or memory but is just so slightly annoying.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk
Click to expand...

Do not know if flashing bioses to same build would maybe solve that, but I really do not want to brick them or something :S

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## bunja

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *bunja*
> 
> Do not know if flashing bioses to same build would maybe solve that, but I really do not want to brick them or something :S
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Oh fhs, Asus, I just found and tested out that in GPU Tweak you label your cards wrong, card 1 is bottom card, card 2 is top card. That makes half of my post totally invalid. Of course that the top card is hotter, i just never figured they would label main card as card 2. Jeez.

Tough, when used as single cards they still show some difference in temps.


----------



## FatherBoard PSU

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *PureBlackFire*
> 
> people, good people, let's start a petition to make MSI provide (sell) an optional backplate for the 970 Gaming. this card had vram and other components on the back of the pcb that need cooling and protecting. also, like every MSi Twin Frozr card, it sags a little even though it's not very long or heavy. what say you?


yeah man i can agree on that i have the strix 970 and everyone says back plates are mostly aesthetics while mostly yes mine gets blazing hot so its gotta be doin some good


----------



## hertz9753

Is it baking bread?


----------



## magnek

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *FatherBoard PSU*
> 
> yeah man i can agree on that i have the strix 970 and everyone says back plates are mostly aesthetics while mostly yes mine gets blazing hot so its gotta be doin some good


That really depends. If the backplate doesn't have any thermal pads on the components then likely it is actually trapping heat instead. For a backplate to be effective it must be in contact with all the hot components, in which case it would act as a heatspreader to provide a much larger surface area for heat dissipation. Sadly most stock factory backplates are purely for aesthetics.


----------



## generalkayoss

I'm having problems with my 970's PCB warping... I'll be removing the windforce cooler and it's weight soon and mounting an H60 to it. Will a backplate fix the warping, or should I use some kind of support at the bottom?


----------



## benbenkr

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *FatherBoard PSU*
> 
> yeah man i can agree on that i have the strix 970 and everyone says back plates are mostly aesthetics while mostly yes mine gets blazing hot so its gotta be doin some good


Does the Strix have thermal pad in between the backplate and the VRAM + other components?

Nevermind. The Strix's PCB doesn't even have VRAM modules on the back.


----------



## Wirerat

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *benbenkr*
> 
> Does the Strix have thermal pad in between the backplate and the VRAM + other components?
> 
> Nevermind. The Strix's PCB doesn't even have VRAM modules on the back.


its still good to have a thermal pad there. A backplate can pull heat away from the pcb and lower temps 2-3c.


----------



## juniordnz

G1's backplate gets very hot also, so I guess it is pulling a good amout of heat from the PCB and AFAIK it has thermal pads on the VRAM modules on the back.


----------



## Wirerat

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *juniordnz*
> 
> G1's backplate gets very hot also, so I guess it is pulling a good amout of heat from the PCB and AFAIK it has thermal pads on the VRAM modules on the back.


i added a evga backplate prior to getting the wb and it lowered my temps 3c on air.


----------



## benbenkr

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Wirerat*
> 
> i added a evga backplate prior to getting the wb and it lowered my temps 3c on air.


Well, I have both the MSI 970 Gaming and Golden Edition. I removed the backplate on the Golden Ed. and temps never got worse. It's *always* 3c on average cooler than the Gaming edition.


----------



## juniordnz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *benbenkr*
> 
> Well, I have both the MSI 970 Gaming and Golden Edition. I removed the backplate on the Golden Ed. and temps never got worse. It's *always* 3c on average cooler than the Gaming edition.


Why would you do that? To keep both cards with the same look?


----------



## benbenkr

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *juniordnz*
> 
> Why would you do that? To keep both cards with the same look?


No, when I got the Golden, I saw that the backplate was just screwed on so I was curious to see if it serves any other purpose other than looking pretty. Turns out, it only does look pretty. It's a nice piece of anodized aluminium though.


----------



## PureBlackFire

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *benbenkr*
> 
> Well, to be quite honest with you... I don't see the point other than for aesthetics.
> 
> Reason being that I have the Gold Edition and it makes no difference what so ever to temps or preventing the card from sagging (in fact, my Gold edition sags more than my normal Gaming edition). The backplate on the Gold edition DOES NOT make contact at all with the VRAM or any other parts of the card on the back. There's no thermal pads in between them either. So yeah, the VRAM on the back of the PCB receives no cooling benefits from the anodized aluminium.
> Also, because the backplate makes no contact with the I/O plate what so ever, it adds weight to the card which is already pretty darn heavy with all the copper (thank god the shroud is still plastic!), this makes the card sag even more!
> 
> So, you know... no point for MSI to sell the backplate, the card (both 970 and 980) was never designed to have the backplate like Asus, Evga or Gigabyte did. It's an after thought quite obviously. It looks nice yes, but its serves no purpose other than that.


I know, I want a functional backplte and I'm too lazy to make one myself.


----------



## thebluecoat

Does anybody have the EVGA GTX 970 SSC w/ ACX 2.0 (Part Number: 04G-P4-3979-KB)

I made a mistake using maxwell bios tweakers, had multiple tweaker windows open, didnt realize i was modifiying my only stock bios file hitting save instead of save bios as, overwriting some of the power target values. If someone has this card could you (with secondary bios switch on)use GPU-Z to upload a copy of that bios so that techpowerup can list it, help a brotha out!

They only go up to the GTX 970 SC w ACX 2.0, which has lower core/boost clocks than the SSC edition.

If not the GPU-Z way, can someone be king enough to drop a link with stock bios PLEASE!

Thank You!

EDIT: Noticed I wrote king instead of kind, but I'm going to leave king actually, lol.


----------



## magnek

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *juniordnz*
> 
> G1's backplate gets very hot also, so I guess it is pulling a good amout of heat from the PCB and AFAIK it has thermal pads on the VRAM modules on the back.


Sadly it doesn't. It getting hot seems to be because it's actually trapping the heat more than anything else.


----------



## bluedevil

Debating on ditching my 970 for SLI'd 980s....might just SLI my 970 though.....really want to max any BF game @ 1440p @ 96hz.


----------



## Wirerat

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *benbenkr*
> 
> Well, I have both the MSI 970 Gaming and Golden Edition. I removed the backplate on the Golden Ed. and temps never got worse. It's *always* 3c on average cooler than the Gaming edition.


you might have better airflow. My old case was garbage.

Anyone with a full water block on a reference card? Im curious how the reference gtx 970 models behave under water.


----------



## PalominoCreek

Is the G1 still the undisputed king of 970's?


----------



## Wirerat

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *PalominoCreek*
> 
> Is the G1 still the undisputed king of 970's?


i would say so. Especially on air.


----------



## magnek

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *PalominoCreek*
> 
> Is the G1 still the undisputed king of 970's?


If you're not into extreme benching, they're still the best buy IMO if your case can fit such a monster.

Zotac's 970 AMP Omega and Galax's 970 HOF will likely bench much better due to a much more robust power circuitry. But they come as a cost (especially the HOF), and quite frankly just for gaming I'm not sure it's worth the extra premium.


----------



## PalominoCreek

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *magnek*
> 
> If you're not into extreme benching, they're still the best buy IMO if your case can fit such a monster.
> 
> Zotac's 970 AMP Omega and Galax's 970 HOF will likely bench much better due to a much more robust power circuitry. But they come as a cost (especially the HOF), and quite frankly just for gaming I'm not sure it's worth the extra premium.


Thanks. Yeah, I was mostly wondering if EVGA's new cards would be able to compete with the G1 but I guess they weren't much of an improvement.


----------



## magnek

The new 970 FTW+ looks to be on par with the G1, at least on paper. But I don't know how well those overclock, and of course they cost $30 more. If you want an EVGA 970 you buy it for the support and not the hardware this round.

The other really annoying thing about EVGA 970s is that they set the power limit way way way too low in the bios, such that even a factory overclocked card could throttle due to hitting the power limit. AnandTech says the following:
Quote:


> *Despite not being temperature limited, what we can see right away is that regardless of the clock speed settings it uses, the GTX 970 FTW is TDP limited under all scenarios.* At no point in time are we able to maintain the card's top boost bin, and instead the card spends its time fluctuating between the boost bins it can hold while maintaining power consumption of 145W. The actual drop off from the maximum boost bin depends heavily on the game; some games average clock speeds close to the maximum, while others have to pull way back.
> 
> Overall the GTX 970 FTW is a bit more TDP limited in its factory overclocked FTW configuration than its reference clocked configuration, as higher clock speeds draw greater power levels even though voltages are constant. Otherwise we find that in the FTW configuration the card is on average clocked 138MHz higher than the reference configuration, which isn't quite as high as the 166-189MHz difference in their official specifications. In other words, the FTW's performance advantage is equivalent to a 140MHz overclock.


Hopefully they fixed that with the FTW+.


----------



## Wirerat

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *magnek*
> 
> The new 970 FTW+ looks to be on par with the G1, at least on paper. But I don't know how well those overclock, and of course they cost $30 more. If you want an EVGA 970 you buy it for the support and not the hardware this round.
> 
> The other really annoying thing about EVGA 970s is that they set the power limit way way way too low in the bios, such that even a factory overclocked card could throttle due to hitting the power limit. AnandTech says the following:
> Hopefully they fixed that with the FTW+.


My FTW performs great under water. 1550mhz on stock voltage 8000 memory. On air it would keep throttling down to 1460mhz. Even though temps never went over 71c that had to be what was throttling the card.


----------



## Machinist125

Hey Guys.
Just realized there was a 970 club. Looking forward to learning a lot about OC'ing and getting my bechmark scores up a little higher.

Here's a few crappy of my MSI GTX 970's Golden Edition (Maxwell)
I replaced my 2 ASUS GTX 760 OC's for the 970's and it was well worth it for the price I paid.
I really dont mind the vRam issue since i only push them hard when I'm benchmarking and The Monster is a totally overkill pc.


----------



## juniordnz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Machinist125*
> 
> Hey Guys.
> Just realized there was a 970 club. Looking forward to learning a lot about OC'ing and getting my bechmark scores up a little higher.
> 
> Here's a few crappy of my MSI GTX 970's Golden Edition (Maxwell)
> I replaced my 2 ASUS GTX 760 OC's for the 970's and it was well worth it for the price I paid.
> I really dont mind the vRam issue since i only push them hard when I'm benchmarking and The Monster is a totally overkill pc.
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


Geez, those look good!


----------



## JTravis1988

Sorry guys. I don't meant o try and hijack the thread or anything, but I have an SLI question that I figured would be best to go in this thread since it regards the 970.
I've seen what appears to be some controversy as to whether or not SLI is actually worth doing because the benefit may not be as great as we're led to believe be it because of bad application coding or just issues with the drivers. I have SLI 970s right now. I bought them with the intention of using them to power a better monitor that I would buy later this year or early next year, so for my current build running 1200p, it's pretty much overkill but I still inevitably see stuttering and/or framerate drops when playing Titanfall for extended durations. I've played some other games like Metro 2033 that didn't seem to suffer from this but being that Titanfall is a pretty big beast to run, I figured I would have more success than this. If I up my clockspeeds by +200MHz the issue seems to go away but why would I even have this kind of problem at 1200p with 2 970s? It seems more than just a bit odd to me and got me thinking about whether or not SLI is worth doing at all if my performance/experience with it is entirely dependent on the software manufacturer. Any thoughts on this?

I've also been curious to ask about putting two cards in SLI right next to each other like on an mATX board and if that causes any severe temp increases for card 1 and if I should do something like that. It's not an issue now because I'm using an ATX but plan to sell my current system to a friend who wants a gaming rig and build an mATX system.


----------



## juniordnz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *JTravis1988*
> 
> Sorry guys. I don't meant o try and hijack the thread or anything, but I have an SLI question that I figured would be best to go in this thread since it regards the 970.
> I've seen what appears to be some controversy as to whether or not SLI is actually worth doing because the benefit may not be as great as we're led to believe be it because of bad application coding or just issues with the drivers. I have SLI 970s right now. I bought them with the intention of using them to power a better monitor that I would buy later this year or early next year, so for my current build running 1200p, it's pretty much overkill but I still inevitably see stuttering and/or framerate drops when playing Titanfall for extended durations. I've played some other games like Metro 2033 that didn't seem to suffer from this but being that Titanfall is a pretty big beast to run, I figured I would have more success than this. If I up my clockspeeds by +200MHz the issue seems to go away but why would I even have this kind of problem at 1200p with 2 970s? It seems more than just a bit odd to me and got me thinking about whether or not SLI is worth doing at all if my performance/experience with it is entirely dependent on the software manufacturer. Any thoughts on this?
> 
> I've also been curious to ask about putting two cards in SLI right next to each other like on an mATX board and if that causes any severe temp increases for card 1 and if I should do something like that. It's not an issue now because I'm using an ATX but plan to sell my current system to a friend who wants a gaming rig and build an mATX system.


If you can, try to post your VRAM usage, framerate and frametimes for us to take a look. There's a lot of evidence pointing that the gimped memory is causing a lot of trouble for SLI users.


----------



## JTravis1988

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *juniordnz*
> 
> If you can, try to post your VRAM usage, framerate and frametimes for us to take a look. There's a lot of evidence pointing that the gimped memory is causing a lot of trouble for SLI users.


I see. I've seen some places mention that it isn't too big of an issue but there seems to be conflicting reports on this issue. The bit claim is that hardly any games push into that last 512MB of memory, but I don't really know because I haven't looked to see.
I currently use MSI Afterburner, is there a good way to get ahold of the recorded data?


----------



## ZeVo

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *JTravis1988*
> 
> I see. I've seen some places mention that it isn't too big of an issue but there seems to be conflicting reports on this issue. The bit claim is that hardly any games push into that last 512MB of memory, but I don't really know because I haven't looked to see.
> I currently use MSI Afterburner, is there a good way to get ahold of the recorded data?


Yes, look at the graph in Afterburner and look at the memory used and see if it exceeds over about 3500MB or so. If it does maybe that is the reasoning for the stuttering.


----------



## JTravis1988

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ZeVo*
> 
> Yes, look at the graph in Afterburner and look at the memory used and see if it exceeds over about 3500MB or so. If it does maybe that is the reasoning for the stuttering.


Will do. Thanks for your help. I'll post results when I have them.


----------



## juniordnz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *JTravis1988*
> 
> I see. I've seen some places mention that it isn't too big of an issue but there seems to be conflicting reports on this issue. The bit claim is that hardly any games push into that last 512MB of memory, but I don't really know because I haven't looked to see.
> I currently use MSI Afterburner, is there a good way to get ahold of the recorded data?


Just keep afterburner open while you game. Set it to monitore GPU Usage, VRAM usage, Framerate and Frametime. After a good 10min gaming session just close the game and print screen afterburner monitoring screen. That would give us a better idea of what is happening.

And lots of games push into the last 512mb, especially on SLI where people usually activate more filters.


----------



## TheADLA

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Machinist125*
> 
> Hey Guys.
> Just realized there was a 970 club. Looking forward to learning a lot about OC'ing and getting my bechmark scores up a little higher.
> 
> Here's a few crappy of my MSI GTX 970's Golden Edition (Maxwell)
> I replaced my 2 ASUS GTX 760 OC's for the 970's and it was well worth it for the price I paid.
> I really dont mind the vRam issue since i only push them hard when I'm benchmarking and The Monster is a totally overkill pc.


They look good. I own one as well lol. But they look much better in a team though









Let me know how much you can push yours. Would be interesting for me to know.


----------



## Kruilty

So, I didnt read any of the comments. But I have the EVGA GTX 970. Are the fans on the cards suppose to run all the time or do they only kick on when needed?


----------



## Hardcore1Gamer

Does anyone have a problem with SLI on 4k i get massive hitching on almost all games ?!!


MiddleEarthonGTX970X8.txt 40k .txt file


MiddleEarthonGTX970X16.txt 52k .txt file


----------



## Wirerat

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Kruilty*
> 
> So, I didnt read any of the comments. But I have the EVGA GTX 970. Are the fans on the cards suppose to run all the time or do they only kick on when needed?


Evga released a bios for all the evga 970s to have that feature. So download and flash the new bios if needed.

Or you can edit the fans so they stop in your bios you have installed right now.


----------



## JTravis1988

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ZeVo*
> 
> Yes, look at the graph in Afterburner and look at the memory used and see if it exceeds over about 3500MB or so. If it does maybe that is the reasoning for the stuttering.





These are two shots I took. There is a time stamp in the bottom right of each so you can see what the time span was. I had also been playing for over an hour when I took the first one. The problem seems intermittent at best but is still hugely disruptive during gameplay. No idea what's happening here but I'm also only using about 3GB of VRAM, so this isn't a memory issue. Thoughts?


----------



## markm7d2

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TheADLA*
> 
> Well yeah would do. Put it on Quality Ultra, Tesselation Extreme, 8xAA and give it a run. Post your result. Then I can tell you whether its ok or not


Here is my heaven benchmark -- Quality Ultra, Tesselation Extreme, 8xAA, 1920x1080

Unigine_Heaven_Benchmark_4.0_20150214_1847.zip 1k .zip file


----------



## juniordnz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *JTravis1988*
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> These are two shots I took. There is a time stamp in the bottom right of each so you can see what the time span was. I had also been playing for over an hour when I took the first one. The problem seems intermittent at best but is still hugely disruptive during gameplay. No idea what's happening here but I'm also only using about 3GB of VRAM, so this isn't a memory issue. Thoughts?


I believe you may have misinterpreted the graphs. The values on the left that you circled in red are not the max VRAM allocation during the gameplay. Those values on the left are the max values the graph shows. In the case of VRAM, from 0 to 3072. The values on the right, though, those are the current values, the values when you took the screenshot. And if you put your mouse cursor over any part of the graph, it will show all the values that were being read that time.

Now to your graph...It semms your memory allocation was sky high, over 4000mb. (AB can get some crazy values displayed sometimes, like yours 4194304). At that point, you should expect hiccups even on a 980, because you are exceeding the card's memory pool. A better way to text if what you are experiencing would be to monitor it real time while gaming (AB does that too, just look for OSD on the monitoring tab) and set your game in a way it uses over 3584mb but under 4000mb. That way you should be able to know if what you see is beeing caused by the slow VRAM or not.


----------



## Phantomas 007

Any settings to push to the limit a GTX 970 Asus Strix ?


----------



## Mandeep Singh

Testing stability for hours is so boring thing.
Anyways.
Should I over clock with GPU tweak by Asus (strix gtx 970) or after burner?


----------



## ZeVo

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mandeep Singh*
> 
> Testing stability for hours is so boring thing.
> Anyways.
> Should I over clock with GPU tweak by Asus (strix gtx 970) or after burner?


Either one works. Both allow you to overclock. I prefer Afterburner though, never liked ASUS' interface.


----------



## Mandeep Singh

Anyone here strix,can prefer me settings?,
I know all cards are different. But still..


----------



## KingEngineRevUp

How are the new drivers working out for everyone?

I did notice a increase in fps on dying light.


----------



## ZeVo

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mandeep Singh*
> 
> Anyone here strix,can prefer me settings?,
> I know all cards are different. But still..


All cards are different like you said. You have to see what is stable for you. Start off with a low overclock, maybe +50 on the core and continue on from there if you are stable. There are plenty of guides here on OC and on YouTube on how to overclock. Don't mess with the voltage yet, if you are unstable then just back off on the overclock Let me find a guide I used for my old 670.

http://www.overclock.net/t/1265110/the-gtx-670-overclocking-master-guide

It is a little dated and it applied to mainly Kepler, but the idea should be the same thing. It is pretty well written.


----------



## Mandeep Singh

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SlimJ87D*
> 
> How are the new drivers working out for everyone?
> 
> I did notice a increase in fps on dying light.


+ it allowed me to access full 4gb in some games.. Especially kumbuster mem stresss


----------



## Mandeep Singh

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ZeVo*
> 
> All cards are different like you said. You have to see what is stable for you. Start off with a low overclock, maybe +50 on the core and continue on from there if you are stable. There are plenty of guides here on OC and on YouTube on how to overclock. Don't mess with the voltage yet, if you are unstable then just back off on the overclock Let me find a guide I used for my old 670.
> 
> http://www.overclock.net/t/1265110/the-gtx-670-overclocking-master-guide
> 
> It is a little dated and it applied to mainly Kepler, but the idea should be the same thing. It is pretty well written.


Thanks for help








I'm noob, I started overclocking,
Now I'm at 1400mhz core, 8000mhz men, stablitlty tested For 30 mins in heaven, download some more benchmarks(sniper elite)

1437 is on test (20mins)
One thing I liked about strix card , after over clock my card is still below 68c


----------



## AngryGoldfish

Can anyone explain the OV Max Limit in AB? Because it corresponds with my infrequent but present throttling. Also, I seem to be hitting 1 on my OV Limit almost all the time, which according to this article is a very bad thing.


----------



## ZeVo

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mandeep Singh*
> 
> Thanks for help
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I'm noob, I started overclocking,
> Now I'm at 1400mhz core, 8000mhz men, stablitlty tested For 30 mins in heaven, download some more benchmarks(sniper elite)
> 
> 1437 is on test (20mins)
> One thing I liked about strix card , after over clock my card is still below 68c


Nice, keep going! If I remember from before correctly, did you say you had Far Cry 3/4? If not, Battlefield would also work, but try playing for an hour or so and monitor. Make sure it isn't dipping and that it is a stable 1400MHz. Look close at the screen for any artifacts too, so weird lines on screen, weird colors, and just if the game refuses to load or black screens. Then just drop by 10MHz or so until you are stable.


----------



## Hardcore1Gamer

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *JTravis1988*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> These are two shots I took. There is a time stamp in the bottom right of each so you can see what the time span was. I had also been playing for over an hour when I took the first one. The problem seems intermittent at best but is still hugely disruptive during gameplay. No idea what's happening here but I'm also only using about 3GB of VRAM, so this isn't a memory issue. Thoughts?


I have the exact same issue and contacted Nvidia on it with all the graphs and about 4 different games i got good frames but unfortunately it drops so much i can barely able to play any of the games


----------



## Mandeep Singh

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ZeVo*
> 
> Nice, keep going! If I remember from before correctly, did you say you had Far Cry 3/4? If not, Battlefield would also work, but try playing for an hour or so and monitor. Make sure it isn't dipping and that it is a stable 1400MHz. Look close at the screen for any artifacts too, so weird lines on screen, weird colors, and just if the game refuses to load or black screens. Then just drop by 10MHz or so until you are stable.


Thanks again for helpful information.
Yes I have far cry 4.
Currently I just tested 5 mins in far cry4 and 10 mins in assassin with msaa8x full vram usage (but yea first I did heaven for 30 mins)
I hope it's good for now. It's 12am So I will test more tommorow,
BTW in overclocking I noticed, we can fix slower stutter portion of 512mb vram with over clicking, it's 224gps card now it's 260gbs after clicking, trust me, I have no stutter in assassin crees unity msaa8x with 3900+Mb usage..


----------



## benbenkr

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mandeep Singh*
> 
> Thanks again for helpful information.
> Yes I have far cry 4.
> Currently I just tested 5 mins in far cry4 and 10 mins in assassin with msaa8x full vram usage (but yea first I did heaven for 30 mins)
> I hope it's good for now. It's 12am So I will test more tommorow,
> BTW in overclocking I noticed, we can fix slower stutter portion of 512mb vram with over clicking, it's 224gps card now it's 260gbs after clicking, trust me, I have no stutter in assassin crees unity msaa8x with 3900+Mb usage..


Err... *HOW* can you play ACU with 8x MSAA in the first place? The game will run like at 20fps or something.


----------



## amartolos

Higher 3dmark score i can get.



http://www.3dmark.com/3dm/5905576


----------



## Howmaybesgo

So, I purchased an EVGA FTW 970 then did the step up and while in the process of the step up started reading about the vram issue.

I just received my FTW+ yesterday and thought I would share some results compared to my wife's Asus DirectCU II OC R9 290X which was a smoking deal for $280.

ASIC: 70.1%
core: 1404 (stock boost clock)
...... didn't grab memory and I'm too lazy









OC core: 1555 (+135)
OC mem: 3954 (+400)

In Valley it achieved an avg FPS of 56.4 and a score of 2359. Now the Asus DirectCU II OC R9 290x achieved an avg FPS of 62.2 and a score of 2602...... on STOCK clocks!!!!!
I tried to up the voltage to 1.12mV with both MSI AB and PrecisionX (not at the same time) but when checking the voltage in MSI AB it only showed 1mV. So I am not sure what I want to do. I am leaning towards returning it and going with the MSI R9 290x Lightning.

I am not playing shooters or anything really intense graphically I feel. Mainly play D3 RoS and WoW. I have not tested the card in WoW but have noticed in D3 frames tank to about 20ish in dense action scenarios. Maybe I am being unreasonable but I feel at 1080p this card should have no prob running this game at highest settings.

Opinions would be greatly appreciated.


----------



## Mandeep Singh

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *benbenkr*
> 
> Err... *HOW* can you play ACU with 8x MSAA in the first place? The game will run like at 20fps or something.


Not 20, m getting 28 30 sometime 24.with 3900-4060
I also saw same setting on gtx 980, because of expensive and bigger version it had obvious more performance 30 40.


----------



## boot318

Howmaybesgo, when I had my 970... no matter of changing volts in software would make my card use more energy. I had to read this thread a few times to finally unlock the potential of my card. Before modifying the bios - 1325C 1825M max ---- after 1520C 1980M. I had a reference PCB card though. It was pretty watt starved at the default settings.


----------



## JTravis1988

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *boot318*
> 
> Howmaybesgo, when I had my 970... no matter of changing volts in software would make my card use more energy. I had to read this thread a few times to finally unlock the potential of my card. Before modifying the bios - 1325C 1825M max ---- after 1520C 1980M. I had a reference PCB card though. It was pretty watt starved at the default settings.


Is this why people are modifying the bios? The bios shipped with the card is choking it? I actually have two reference design 970s in my system and am wondering about whether or not I can actually modify the bios on them at all to get around this issue.


----------



## JTravis1988

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *juniordnz*
> 
> I believe you may have misinterpreted the graphs. The values on the left that you circled in red are not the max VRAM allocation during the gameplay. Those values on the left are the max values the graph shows. In the case of VRAM, from 0 to 3072. The values on the right, though, those are the current values, the values when you took the screenshot. And if you put your mouse cursor over any part of the graph, it will show all the values that were being read that time.
> 
> Now to your graph...It semms your memory allocation was sky high, over 4000mb. (AB can get some crazy values displayed sometimes, like yours 4194304). At that point, you should expect hiccups even on a 980, because you are exceeding the card's memory pool. A better way to text if what you are experiencing would be to monitor it real time while gaming (AB does that too, just look for OSD on the monitoring tab) and set your game in a way it uses over 3584mb but under 4000mb. That way you should be able to know if what you see is beeing caused by the slow VRAM or not.


That would make sense, but I'm not sure about that. With as much space as I had on the graphs, there was enough room to hold several minutes worth of data and I took the screens almost immediately after minimizing the game so the dip should appear much closer to the recent side of the graph. I understand that the dip at the right is from me being minimized with the game in the menu but the first dip I highlighted should have been during combat. Your explanation does make sense though and I'll have to try what you said, but it's hard for me to get a good screen while in game when the issue happens because I'm in combat. The team may just have to take one for me though so I can try to get to the bottom of this.








I didn't think Titanfall should take this much memory though. I'm definitely going to use the in game overlay to see whats happening. I'll update you with more info when I have it.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Hardcore1Gamer*
> 
> I have the exact same issue and contacted Nvidia on it with all the graphs and about 4 different games i got good frames but unfortunately it drops so much i can barely able to play any of the games


I don't get any drops that make it unplayable for more than a few seconds. It's weird because it'll be chugging along just fine and then suddenly I lose tons of fps and get some bad stuttering for a bit. Usually after the first time it will continue to happen intermittently until I up clockspeeds by +200MHz and then it stops. Granted, I am running reference cards so there is no stock overclock but I figured SLI 970s should be able to handle it no problem.


----------



## Warboy

The power limit keeps engaging on my card even with a modded bios, what is causing this?


----------



## KingEngineRevUp

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mandeep Singh*
> 
> + it allowed me to access full 4gb in some games.. Especially kumbuster mem stresss


And do you have any problems with acessing the last 512MB of ram?


----------



## xgunnas

which models? the older evga models would hit the power limit no matter what


----------



## Warboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *xgunnas*
> 
> which models? the older evga models would hit the power limit no matter what


GTX 970 FTW


----------



## Wirerat

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Warboy*
> 
> GTX 970 FTW


I put a water block on my 970 Ftw and it fixed it. So that means the throttle is caused by temps. On air (70c) my card throttled and ran around 1460mhz max. Now under a full block at 35-40c the card sets at 1560mhz 8000 memory under load with not throttle at stock voltage.

The first FTW acx 2.0 have no active cooling on the VRM.


----------



## Warboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Wirerat*
> 
> I put a water block on my 970 Ftw and it fixed it. So that means the throttle is caused by temps. On air (70c) my card throttled and ran around 1460mhz max. Now under a full block at 35-40c the card sets at 1560mhz 8000 memory under load with not throttle at stock voltage.
> 
> The first FTW acx 2.0 have no active cooling on the VRM.


Using a G10 with a H110 on it. So I don't know.


----------



## Wirerat

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Warboy*
> 
> Using a G10 with a H110 on it. So I don't know.


whats the gpu temps?


----------



## Spectre-

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Wirerat*
> 
> whats the gpu temps?


Using G10 with intel Liwuid cooler(asetek ) its as thick as the X40/41 and temps dont go above 50 while gaming

with a custom bios and while benching highest temp was 65


----------



## magnek

65 when benching?! Were you sending 1.3V through the core or something lol?


----------



## Spectre-

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *magnek*
> 
> 65 when benching?! Were you sending 1.3V through the core or something lol?


something like that

my memory clocks dont go above 8100 so i pushed core and got around 1650ish boost


----------



## Warboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Wirerat*
> 
> whats the gpu temps?


Mine are around 50ish C tops.


----------



## magnek

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Spectre-*
> 
> something like that
> 
> my memory clocks dont go above 8100 so i pushed core and got around 1650ish boost


Makes sense. I need 1.26V on my Gigabyte 970s to get stable 1600 on core. I strongly suspect I need 1.3V+ to go into the 1650 range. Not worried about thermals but 1.3V is no joke, although 20K Firestrike is _very_ enticing and I'm only 350ish points away...


----------



## Spectre-

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *magnek*
> 
> Makes sense. I need 1.26V on my Gigabyte 970s to get stable 1600 on core. I strongly suspect I need 1.3V+ to go into the 1650 range. Not worried about thermals but 1.3V is no joke, although 20K Firestrike is _very_ enticing and I'm only 350ish points away...


lol 1.3 is still pretty miniscule

I pushed my 290X to 1.55volts(1.48 drop off) using a H100i that was modded


----------



## magnek

Yeah those Hawaiis can take quite a beating. GM204 IDK lol


----------



## Wirerat

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Warboy*
> 
> Mine are around 50ish C tops.


do you have any active cooling on the vrm?

65c core will cause some throttle on the gpu.


----------



## Spectre-

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *magnek*
> 
> Yeah those Hawaiis can take quite a beating. GM204 IDK lol


Well i know my EXOC has 5+2 phases

if its any good i should be able to squeeze more perf.

considering the ref. hawaii has 5+1 phases


----------



## magnek

My Gigabyte is supposed to be 6+2, but I'm more concerned about frying the core than blowing up the VRMs tbh.

Although I don't have much feel for GPU volts so again I don't really know


----------



## Warboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Wirerat*
> 
> do you have any active cooling on the vrm?
> 
> 65c core will cause some throttle on the gpu.


Actually I upped the watt limits on PCIe Lanes and PSU rails in the Vbios and it doesn't throttle as much.


----------



## Wirerat

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Warboy*
> 
> Actually I upped the watt limits on PCIe Lanes and PSU rails in the Vbios and it doesn't throttle as much.


it helps but mine still throttled during valley runs.

Something else i noticed is that my power max never goes over 114% now. Im at higher clocks than before yet on air it was hitting 123% on same modded bios.


----------



## Warboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Wirerat*
> 
> it helps but mine still throttled during valley runs.
> 
> Something else i noticed is that my power max never goes over 114% now. Im at higher clocks than before yet on air it was hitting 123% on same modded bios.


I took it upto 150w per. Even pcie lane.

Will still throttle on evgas newest / heaviest gpu stress test. But can handle test 1 of fire strike without dropping now.


----------



## magnek

The 970 FTW only has 2x6 pins right? So you have a board physical limit of 225W deliverable power. Yes you can definitely go way out of spec ala reference 295X2 style, but with 4+2 phases you really shouldn't do anything too crazy with the card.


----------



## Wirerat

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *magnek*
> 
> The 970 FTW only has 2x6 pins right? So you have a board physical limit of 225W deliverable power. Yes you can definitely go way out of spec ala reference 295X2 style, but with 4+2 phases you really shouldn't do anything too crazy with the card.


the 4 phase on the evga can handle 250 watts easy. Thats only 62 watts per phase. The spec of the inductor is 68watts. The plug will limit it to 56 watts a phase anyways though.

The important part is keeping it cool. I didnt even need voltage to stabilize 1560mhz. Just water cooling done it.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Warboy*
> 
> I took it upto 150w per. Even pcie lane.
> 
> Will still throttle on evgas newest / heaviest gpu stress test. But can handle test 1 of fire strike without dropping now.


That test is based on furmark. See if it throttles in valley.


----------



## magnek

Depending on what your stock voltage is, you could be running right up against the 225W limit under heavy load. For example I can get both of my Gigabyte 970s to 1591/7800 on 1.25V, and I've seen each card hit 90% of its 250W power limit during heavy scenes, so that's 225W right there. Part of me wonders if the throttling you're seeing is because you're hitting the physical power limit.

Since I keep getting confused between you and Warboy I'm just gonna throw this to both of you lol


----------



## Wirerat

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *magnek*
> 
> Depending on what your stock voltage is, you could be running right up against the 225W limit under heavy load. For example I can get both of my Gigabyte 970s to 1591/7800 on 1.25V, and I've seen each card hit 90% of its 250W power limit during heavy scenes, so that's 225W right there. Part of me wonders if the throttling you're seeing is because you're hitting the physical power limit.
> 
> Since I keep getting confused between you and Warboy I'm just gonna throw this to both of you lol


I m not throttling at all. After I got the water block it runs steady. Thats why I was explaining it is *temp related*. Even though these guys have AIO coolers on the cards the cards can still have parts outside the gpu core getting too hot causing throttle.

I tweaked bios over and over trying to minimize the throttling on AIR. it would not run over 1460mhz steady on air no matter what bios settings I changed.


----------



## magnek

OK so as far as Warboy goes it sounds like it could be his VRMs that are overheating if he doesn't have adequate airflow over them.

As for the temp throttling, it's something that's always puzzled me. Several people with the Gigabyte 970 have said in this thread the card seems to throttle once it hits 65C, yet I've never seen this behavior myself (granted I'm running SLI, but that shouldn't matter). Then you have your EVGA 970 which does a lot better on water than air, the only difference being temperature.

Only thing I can think of is power consumption goes up as temp increases, so perhaps it's possible that on air the high temps was causing your card to hit the power limit? Especially since you said on air it went over 120% but under water its at like 113%.


----------



## Wirerat

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *magnek*
> 
> OK so as far as Warboy goes it sounds like it could be his VRMs that are overheating if he doesn't have adequate airflow over them.
> 
> As for the temp throttling, it's something that's always puzzled me. Several people with the Gigabyte 970 have said in this thread the card seems to throttle once it hits 65C, yet I've never seen this behavior myself (granted I'm running SLI, but that shouldn't matter). Then you have your EVGA 970 which does a lot better on water than air, the only difference being temperature.
> 
> .


Run valley and look and after burner graph core frequency. it should look like this if your not throttling. The drop at the start was me minimizing valley switch OC profiles. The gpu Clocks should be boosting to Yellow all the time or it is temp throttling or possibly power throttling somewhere.


Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!






Quote:


> Originally Posted by *magnek*
> 
> Only thing I can think of is power consumption goes up as temp increases, so perhaps it's possible that on air the high temps was causing your card to hit the power limit? Especially since you said on air it went over 120% but under water its at like 113%


I thought about something after I typed that. My gpu does not have fans anymore. Fans power detucts from the total power limit. I doubt its 7% but it might be 2-3%. And my GPU using a few percentage less power is more believable to me than 7% just for being cooler.


----------



## magnek

Yeah I don't have throttling issues lol. Just trying to figure out why some people in this thread that have the same card as me swear up and down their card seems to throttle at 65C, and if your throttling on air was because higher temps was causing higher power usage = hitting power limit


----------



## Wirerat

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *magnek*
> 
> Yeah I don't have throttling issues lol. Just trying to figure out why some people in this thread that have the same card as me swear up and down their card seems to throttle at 65C, and if your throttling on air was because higher temps was causing higher power usage = hitting power limit


I think its a combination Like you just said. Hotter card needs more power and Even though you bios mod you will still hit the two 6pin power limit. The theoredical "you" on the latter.


----------



## magnek

Yeah I got ninja'd by your edit


----------



## Wirerat

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *magnek*
> 
> Yeah I got ninja'd by your edit


Yea, when I reread it. I was thinking magnek is going to start yelling at me if I say hes throttling again.


----------



## Mandeep Singh

OK,I'm an strix gtx 970 person,
Now I'm on 1425(in gaming 1437) core clock and 4064mem clock, i tested heaven for 1 hour and far cry 4 also 1 hour, is it OK to increase more freq?


----------



## Wirerat

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mandeep Singh*
> 
> OK,I'm an strix gtx 970 person,
> Now I'm on 1425(in gaming 1437) core clock and 4064mem clock, i tested heaven for 1 hour and far cry 4 also 1 hour, is it OK to increase more freq?


yea. if temps are good push it.


----------



## Mandeep Singh

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Wirerat*
> 
> yea. if temps are good push it.


Max temp was 68.
BTW I raised 25 at both core and men freq, playing far cry 4 since I posted before..
What I noticed , I got black screen just only for less than a sec, but game still working , still no performance drop, is that due to game bug or something in overclocking ?
Thanks


----------



## Wirerat

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mandeep Singh*
> 
> Max temp was 68.
> BTW I raised 25 at both core and men freq, playing far cry 4 since I posted before..
> What I noticed , I got black screen just only for less than a sec, but game still working , still no performance drop, is that due to game bug or something in overclocking ?
> Thanks


if it black screened its possible your driver restarted due to unstable overclock.


----------



## Spectre-

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mandeep Singh*
> 
> OK,I'm an strix gtx 970 person,
> Now I'm on 1425(in gaming 1437) core clock and 4064mem clock, i tested heaven for 1 hour and far cry 4 also 1 hour, is it OK to increase more freq?


for my 970 i just went +100 core and +250 mem.

its stable on stock voltages


----------



## Mandeep Singh

How much voltage should increase if I see instability?


----------



## TheADLA

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *markm7d2*
> 
> Here is my heaven benchmark -- Quality Ultra, Tesselation Extreme, 8xAA, 1920x1080
> 
> Unigine_Heaven_Benchmark_4.0_20150214_1847.zip 1k .zip file


That looks normal because you are still on stock speed and didn't overclock yet. So yeah, your card seems to be fine








This is mine with Overclock


----------



## benbenkr

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mandeep Singh*
> 
> How much voltage should increase if I see instability?


That depends.
Different cards has different boost bins at different voltage. My experience is that even if voltage were boosted up to 1.275 (or forsome people even up to 1.3v) doesn't do much for stability as the card will just throttle after a while. Setting voltages with a BIOS mod individually seems to be the best way to eliminate throttling IMO.


----------



## Mandeep Singh

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *benbenkr*
> 
> That depends.
> Different cards has different boost bins at different voltage. My experience is that even if voltage were boosted up to 1.275 (or forsome people even up to 1.3v) doesn't do much for stability as the card will just throttle after a while. Setting voltages with a BIOS mod individually seems to be the best way to eliminate throttling IMO.


Yea I tried to increase voltage through after burner it didn't worked.
Btw I raised the freq 1463 core and 4105, I played assasim creed unity for 30 mins with full vram usage. Now trying far cry 4,
BTW should I just stand without moving in far cry or I should play, asking because I'm tired of playing full day.

Edit. Stopped playing it..
1463gpu clock and 8200 MHz men clock is stable for me..


----------



## JP7even

i5 4690k 4,6gHZ

Gigabyte G1 Gaming GTX970 (+150 Core +200 Memory)





Is it a good score?


----------



## camry racing

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *JP7even*
> 
> i5 4690k 4,6gHZ
> 
> Gigabyte G1 Gaming GTX970 (+150 Core +200 Memory)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Is it a good score?


It seems like a good score to me



[ATTACH=29785][/ATTACH][URL=https://www.overclock.net/attachments/29785]valley_2015_02_09_22_58_52_811.jpg 421k .jpg file
[/URL]

this is what my SLI does


----------



## Hardcore1Gamer

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *JTravis1988*
> 
> That would make sense, but I'm not sure about that. With as much space as I had on the graphs, there was enough room to hold several minutes worth of data and I took the screens almost immediately after minimizing the game so the dip should appear much closer to the recent side of the graph. I understand that the dip at the right is from me being minimized with the game in the menu but the first dip I highlighted should have been during combat. Your explanation does make sense though and I'll have to try what you said, but it's hard for me to get a good screen while in game when the issue happens because I'm in combat. The team may just have to take one for me though so I can try to get to the bottom of this.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I didn't think Titanfall should take this much memory though. I'm definitely going to use the in game overlay to see whats happening. I'll update you with more info when I have it.
> I don't get any drops that make it unplayable for more than a few seconds. It's weird because it'll be chugging along just fine and then suddenly I lose tons of fps and get some bad stuttering for a bit. Usually after the first time it will continue to happen intermittently until I up clockspeeds by +200MHz and then it stops. Granted, I am running reference cards so there is no stock overclock but I figured SLI 970s should be able to handle it no problem.


Man on 4K i get stutter all over every seconds in every single game the only thing different is some games run less Frame dropping than others , I contacted Nvidia about it but it seems they ran out of options they didnt give me a solution for it , it feels like iam the only one getting this bad stutter


----------



## Mandeep Singh

is mine is good







? i have no money to upgrade cpu(i5 2310) yet











using strix gtx 970 OCed to 1463core : 8210mem (stock voltages)


----------



## Josh313

Hi everyone I'm now officially part of the 970 club, got my MSI GTX 970 Gaming 4G Friday!

Been doing a lot of benchmarking and overlcocking trying to get a stable OC without upping the voltage and having the power limit set to 110% in MSI Afterburner. After multiple tests I've got it to a +205 Core Clock and a +510 Memory Clock stable.




Loving this thing so far, the 970 seems to overclock like a beast! Coming from an MSI GTX 670 Power Edition I'm very pleased with the performance I'm getting.


----------



## JTravis1988

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Hardcore1Gamer*
> 
> Man on 4K i get stutter all over every seconds in every single game the only thing different is some games run less Frame dropping than others , I contacted Nvidia about it but it seems they ran out of options they didnt give me a solution for it , it feels like iam the only one getting this bad stutter


4K is a bit of a different animal since the resolution is so much more demanding of VRAM. Honestly if you're getting 30fps in SLI at 4K I'd say that's pretty good. The stuttering seems like it would be caused by VRAM though. According to Linus, the last 512MB only runs at 1/7 the speed of the rest of the memory on the card.
Maybe there are some settings you can tweak to help performance a bit. Try to OC the card and disable any AA, especially if it's more than 2x. I'd wager that at 4K it isn't going to make a huge difference in quality but will take a ridiculous amount of processing power. Maybe that will alleviate the stuttering some.
My issue is odd because I'm only running at 1200p with SLI 970s so there shouldn't be any stuttering at all for me even at max settings. The problem is intermittent for me and I haven't been able to pinpoint when it happens or what the cause is. I'm still working on it.


----------



## Hardcore1Gamer

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *JTravis1988*
> 
> 4K is a bit of a different animal since the resolution is so much more demanding of VRAM. Honestly if you're getting 30fps in SLI at 4K I'd say that's pretty good. The stuttering seems like it would be caused by VRAM though. According to Linus, the last 512MB only runs at 1/7 the speed of the rest of the memory on the card.
> Maybe there are some settings you can tweak to help performance a bit. Try to OC the card and disable any AA, especially if it's more than 2x. I'd wager that at 4K it isn't going to make a huge difference in quality but will take a ridiculous amount of processing power. Maybe that will alleviate the stuttering some.
> My issue is odd because I'm only running at 1200p with SLI 970s so there shouldn't be any stuttering at all for me even at max settings. The problem is intermittent for me and I haven't been able to pinpoint when it happens or what the cause is. I'm still working on it.


I hope u find a fix dude unfortunately i dont have any issue with 1440P
About 4K its disappointing cause i ran GTX 980 from my friend and it was very good compare to my 970s







, Gonna sell my 970s for pair of 980s to be able to play on 4K with stable frame rate


----------



## camry racing

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Hardcore1Gamer*
> 
> I hope u find a fix dude unfortunately i dont have any issue with 1440P
> About 4K its disappointing cause i ran GTX 980 from my friend and it was very good compare to my 970s
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> , Gonna sell my 970s for pair of 980s to be able to play on 4K with stable frame rate


a pair of 980 hnnnnng you baller!


----------



## TheADLA

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *JP7even*
> 
> i5 4690k 4,6gHZ
> 
> Gigabyte G1 Gaming GTX970 (+150 Core +200 Memory)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Is it a good score?


Thats a good score. Here is mine (Core +160, Memory +455)


----------



## TheADLA

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Josh313*
> 
> Hi everyone I'm now officially part of the 970 club, got my MSI GTX 970 Gaming 4G Friday!
> 
> Been doing a lot of benchmarking and overlcocking trying to get a stable OC without upping the voltage and having the power limit set to 110% in MSI Afterburner. After multiple tests I've got it to a +205 Core Clock and a +510 Memory Clock stable.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Loving this thing so far, the 970 seems to overclock like a beast! Coming from an MSI GTX 670 Power Edition I'm very pleased with the performance I'm getting.


Nice! Are you running on stock Bios? Because I have the MSI Golden Edition. I cannot even push her to +200 without ramping up the voltage, but even then I get artifacts


----------



## JTravis1988

More data! This time, I was playing Stalker: Clear Sky. This is using the highest possible settings for everything at 1200p. Maybe I'm a bit off base on how demanding this game may be but it seems to me that I should be getting much better performance than I was. I was running at 60fps most of the time but despite having v-sync off and not setting a framerate limit, it never exceeded 60fps and often times would dip well below the 60fps mark. Am I missing something here? Shouldn't SLI 970s be able to do this without any problem? The frame response times seem really high and most of the graph during this time is sitting at 49fps which I find odd. I remember seeing this game as a benchmark for the GTX 275/295 and those cards getting similar performance.


----------



## Howmaybesgo

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Josh313*
> 
> Hi everyone I'm now officially part of the 970 club, got my MSI GTX 970 Gaming 4G Friday!
> 
> Been doing a lot of benchmarking and overlcocking trying to get a stable OC without upping the voltage and having the power limit set to 110% in MSI Afterburner. After multiple tests I've got it to a +205 Core Clock and a +510 Memory Clock stable.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Loving this thing so far, the 970 seems to overclock like a beast! Coming from an MSI GTX 670 Power Edition I'm very pleased with the performance I'm getting.


Those OCs are pretty crazy man. I have not even heard of anyone getting close to that. Have you checked what clocks you are actually getting during the benchmarks?

The reason I ask is because I am only able to hit +135 core clock and +400 memory clock but your average frame rate is only beating me by 1fps. I would check to see what clocks you are hitting to see if somehow you are being throttled because with those OCs I feel you should be killing the scores I was receiving.


----------



## Josh313

Yes I'm still running on stock bios currently, I've never flashed a custom bios to a GPU before but I might consider doing it if I can get higher overclocks that are stable









That's a downer that you have to up the voltage to achieve a +200, I've yet to really test more overclocking by upping the voltage but will probably try that another day. I wanna say I got lucky with my card from all the results I'm looking at from other people.

Personally though I think your Core +160, Memory +455 is still a fairly decent overclock imo, you should still be getting a decent performance boost I'd imagine.


----------



## magnek

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Howmaybesgo*
> 
> Those OCs are pretty crazy man. I have not even heard of anyone getting close to that. Have you checked what clocks you are actually getting during the benchmarks?
> 
> The reason I ask is because I am only able to hit +135 core clock and +400 memory clock but your average frame rate is only beating me by 1fps. I would check to see what clocks you are hitting to see if somehow you are being throttled because with those OCs I feel you should be killing the scores I was receiving.


He has a golden sample for sure, and yes I think his card actually is maintaining those clocks. This is what I get at 1600 core 7800 mem with SLI disabled:



Again barely 1 FPS difference here.


----------



## Josh313

Using Riva Tuner so I could monitor my core and memory clocks, when benching my Core Clock would run at 1577Mhz with the Memory Clock at 4001Mhz (8002Mhz technically since you're suppose to double that number iirc), I'm curious too as to why my OC barely got 1fps more than you with your OC.

The only thing I noticed was that sometimes the Core Clock would drop down to 1556Mhz for a moment but go back up to 1577Mhz, and I'm not sure what would be the cause of that lol. Maybe I should dial back the Memory Clock and up the Core Clock some more or vise-versa? I should probably tweak with the voltage too and see if I can maybe get higher clocks stable with some extra power.

Also another thing I should probably add is with just the power limit at 110% some games would crash if I had a +210 Core Clock, and I would see artifacts at around +530 Memory Clock I believe.


----------



## geox19

Hello Just got my GTX 970 Installed today.
I had to get rid of those fans they're way to heavy the card was sagging




Time for some Overclocking


----------



## magnek

Nice to see another Enthoo Primo user









But trust me that waterblock is at least twice as heavy as the stock HSF


----------



## geox19

Yeah your right about the weight but no sagging because the weight is not at the back end of the card


----------



## enigma7820

Just bought Asus Strix dcII oc today so far so good


----------



## PalominoCreek

479$ case, daym! Is the price justified?


----------



## Hequaqua

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Josh313*
> 
> Hi everyone I'm now officially part of the 970 club, got my MSI GTX 970 Gaming 4G Friday!
> 
> Been doing a lot of benchmarking and overlcocking trying to get a stable OC without upping the voltage and having the power limit set to 110% in MSI Afterburner. After multiple tests I've got it to a +205 Core Clock and a +510 Memory Clock stable.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Loving this thing so far, the 970 seems to overclock like a beast! Coming from an MSI GTX 670 Power Edition I'm very pleased with the performance I'm getting.


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Howmaybesgo*
> 
> Those OCs are pretty crazy man. I have not even heard of anyone getting close to that. Have you checked what clocks you are actually getting during the benchmarks?
> 
> The reason I ask is because I am only able to hit +135 core clock and +400 memory clock but your average frame rate is only beating me by 1fps. I would check to see what clocks you are hitting to see if somehow you are being throttled because with those OCs I feel you should be killing the scores I was receiving.


Here are the ones I just ran:

Heaven:



Valley



I had to drop my settings for Valley, from 1584 to 1560.

EDIT: Looks like all our scores are pretty close.


----------



## Warboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Wirerat*
> 
> the 4 phase on the evga can handle 250 watts easy. Thats only 62 watts per phase. The spec of the inductor is 68watts. The plug will limit it to 56 watts a phase anyways though.
> 
> The important part is keeping it cool. I didnt even need voltage to stabilize 1560mhz. Just water cooling done it.
> That test is based on furmark. See if it throttles in valley.


Does not throttle in Valley after bumping it up abit more.



Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!









Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


----------



## Mandeep Singh

Guys, Off topic,
please can some one suggest me open world heavy game, i like games like gta games, (just ended assassin creed unity far cry4 and CODAW)
i played watch dogs(i didnt liked it) and saint rows( Ew )
please suggest me games, what benefit of buying gtx 970 ...
(also can you suggest me best racing game ? )


----------



## camry racing

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mandeep Singh*
> 
> Guys, Off topic,
> please can some one suggest me open world heavy game, i like games like gta 4,
> i played watch dogs(i didnt liked it) and saint rows( Ew )
> please suggest me games, what benefit of buying gtx 970 ...
> (also can you suggest me best racing game ? )


Far Cry4 Very heavy on the GPU

Dying light also very heavy on the GPU


----------



## Mandeep Singh

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *camry racing*
> 
> Far Cry4 Very heavy on the GPU
> 
> Dying light also very heavy on the GPU


sorry i edited bit later







i played far cry 4 its good game and i dont like zombie games xD


----------



## OdinValk

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mandeep Singh*
> 
> Guys, Off topic,
> please can some one suggest me open world heavy game, i like games like gta games, (just ended assassin creed unity far cry4 and CODAW)
> i played watch dogs(i didnt liked it) and saint rows( Ew )
> please suggest me games, what benefit of buying gtx 970 ...
> (also can you suggest me best racing game ? )


Dying light is by far one of my most favorite games now.... Best open world I've played in a LONG time... Haven't tried far cry 4 yet... But I hear it's good.. And I don't play racing games.. But asetto corsa or project cars is decent


----------



## camry racing

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mandeep Singh*
> 
> sorry i edited bit later
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> i played far cry 4 its good game and i dont like zombie games xD


I like racing games too and I'm waiting for project cars to go out (should be on late March) still there is a build of this game in torrent sites not finished yet but you can try it. And for the record I dont like zombies games either but dying light is really entertaining you should give it a try


----------



## benbenkr

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mandeep Singh*
> 
> Guys, Off topic,
> please can some one suggest me open world heavy game, i like games like gta games, (just ended assassin creed unity far cry4 and CODAW)
> i played watch dogs(i didnt liked it) and saint rows( Ew )
> please suggest me games, what benefit of buying gtx 970 ...
> (also can you suggest me best racing game ? )


Sleeping Dogs if you have not played it. Looks awesome downsampling from 4k to 1080p and VRAM won't even budge 3GB! So no stupid micro stutters.


----------



## XanderTheGoober

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mandeep Singh*
> 
> Guys, Off topic,
> please can some one suggest me open world heavy game, i like games like gta games, (just ended assassin creed unity far cry4 and CODAW)
> i played watch dogs(i didnt liked it) and saint rows( Ew )
> please suggest me games, what benefit of buying gtx 970 ...
> (also can you suggest me best racing game ? )


Racing games I like: Dirt 3 is a big one for me. Dirt 2, Grid (original), and grid autosport. A few of my friends recommended Next Car Game.


----------



## Mandeep Singh

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *XanderTheGoober*
> 
> Racing games I like: Dirt 3 is a big one for me. Dirt 2, Grid (original), and grid autosport. A few of my friends recommended Next Car Game.


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *benbenkr*
> 
> Sleeping Dogs if you have not played it. Looks awesome downsampling from 4k to 1080p and VRAM won't even budge 3GB! So no stupid micro stutters.


i played all of these








really boring time for me, i dont know how to manage time :C


----------



## XanderTheGoober

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mandeep Singh*
> 
> i played all of these
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> really boring time for me, i dont know how to manage time :C


Look into spintires. Not exactly a racing game but it maybe enjoyable for you. I like similar things to you such as far cry 3 and 4. dirt games and other racing games and spintires for me was very enjoyable.


----------



## camry racing

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mandeep Singh*
> 
> i played all of these
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> really boring time for me, i dont know how to manage time :C


you must really have a lot of spare time....


----------



## LandonAaron

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mandeep Singh*
> 
> Guys, Off topic,
> please can some one suggest me open world heavy game, i like games like gta games, (just ended assassin creed unity far cry4 and CODAW)
> i played watch dogs(i didnt liked it) and saint rows( Ew )
> please suggest me games, what benefit of buying gtx 970 ...
> (also can you suggest me best racing game ? )


Stalker Shadow of Chernobyl

Stalker Clear Sky

Stalker Call of Pripyat

The three best open world games ever made in my opinion.


----------



## AngryGoldfish

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Josh313*
> 
> Using Riva Tuner so I could monitor my core and memory clocks, when benching my Core Clock would run at 1577Mhz with the Memory Clock at 4001Mhz (8002Mhz technically since you're suppose to double that number iirc), I'm curious too as to why my OC barely got 1fps more than you with your OC.
> 
> The only thing I noticed was that sometimes the Core Clock would drop down to 1556Mhz for a moment but go back up to 1577Mhz, and I'm not sure what would be the cause of that lol. Maybe I should dial back the Memory Clock and up the Core Clock some more or vise-versa? I should probably tweak with the voltage too and see if I can maybe get higher clocks stable with some extra power.
> 
> Also another thing I should probably add is with just the power limit at 110% some games would crash if I had a +210 Core Clock, and I would see artifacts at around +530 Memory Clock I believe.


You're throttling and your overclock is not fully stable.

Check your TDP, your temperatures and your voltage. Use Afterburner's monitoring software to note when you throttle during benching/gaming. Scroll down the list of graphs and see if there are any correlations. I thought I was stable at 1560Mhz, but I was throttling and have been forced to bring the core down to 1470Mhz and the memory down to 7600Mhz. This is with a G1 Gaming. I might be able to get a little more on the core clock, but that's it.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *OdinValk*
> 
> Dying light is by far one of my most favorite games now.... Best open world I've played in a LONG time... Haven't tried far cry 4 yet... But I hear it's good.. And I don't play racing games.. But asetto corsa or project cars is decent


Just finished with Dying Light. Very good stuff. The physics in that game is extremely well done. The way the foliage and the limbs move is pretty damn awesome.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mandeep Singh*
> 
> i played all of these
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> really boring time for me, i dont know how to manage time :C


Dragon Age Inquisition or Shadow of Morder??


----------



## zocker

I have an Zotac Omega I Pushed the GPU +200 and MEM +478 all is running good but in Benchmark the Temps shows nearly 80° and on the Tool Zotac Firestorm the Temps shows 71°!!
So whart is the real Temp?!?!


----------



## Mandeep Singh

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *AngryGoldfish*
> 
> You're throttling and your overclock is not fully stable.
> 
> Check your TDP, your temperatures and your voltage. Use Afterburner's monitoring software to note when you throttle during benching/gaming. Scroll down the list of graphs and see if there are any correlations. I thought I was stable at 1560Mhz, but I was throttling and have been forced to bring the core down to 1470Mhz and the memory down to 7600Mhz. This is with a G1 Gaming. I might be able to get a little more on the core clock, but that's it.
> Just finished with Dying Light. Very good stuff. The physics in that game is extremely well done. The way the foliage and the limbs move is pretty damn awesome.
> Dragon Age Inquisition or Shadow of Morder??


thanks you and thanks to all those suggest me and spent your costly time to suggest,
ok, honestly bro, im feeling guilty to say that, i really dont like games like zombie, i guess shadow of mordor is same like that, no? dont know just saw some pics, dont know much about it,
let me see dragon age inquisition, will tell you







thanks..


----------



## Xoriam

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mandeep Singh*
> 
> thanks you and thanks to all those suggest me and spent your costly time to suggest,
> ok, honestly bro, im feeling guily to say that, i really dont like games like zombie, i guess shadow of mordor is same like that, no? dont know just saw some pics, dont know much about it,
> let me see dragon age inquisition, will tell you
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> thanks..


Shadow of mordor is like super bloody lord of the rings, you fight orcs.


----------



## AngryGoldfish

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mandeep Singh*
> 
> thanks you and thanks to all those suggest me and spent your costly time to suggest,
> ok, honestly bro, im feeling guily to say that, i really dont like games like zombie, i guess shadow of mordor is same like that, no? dont know just saw some pics, dont know much about it,
> let me see dragon age inquisition, will tell you
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> thanks..


No, I getcha, man. I don't like playing scary games either. I prefer to watch them on YouTube. Dying Light, Bioshock, The Last of Us, these would be exceptions as they're more adventure games with zombie elements. But it's totally cool if you're not into them. I'm not that into RTS or MMORPG's. I like stealth games like Splinter Cell and and Deus Ex, open-world titles like Far Cry and GTA, and action adventure games like Max Payne, Batman and Bioshock. Generally, and this sounds weird, I prefer shooting humans than zombies and monsters.







Shadow of Mordor is definitely one you should try. It's basically Batman but with Orcs and swords.


----------



## ValValdesky

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *JTravis1988*
> 
> 
> 
> More data! This time, I was playing Stalker: Clear Sky. This is using the highest possible settings for everything at 1200p. Maybe I'm a bit off base on how demanding this game may be but it seems to me that I should be getting much better performance than I was. I was running at 60fps most of the time but despite having v-sync off and not setting a framerate limit, it never exceeded 60fps and often times would dip well below the 60fps mark. Am I missing something here? Shouldn't SLI 970s be able to do this without any problem? The frame response times seem really high and most of the graph during this time is sitting at 49fps which I find odd. I remember seeing this game as a benchmark for the GTX 275/295 and those cards getting similar performance.


Hi, Recently all STALKER games on Steam got a update that capped the FPS to 60, it can't be disabled by the ingame settings, all the STALKER games have stutter, beside CS using Direct X 10 which runs like crap.


----------



## Wirerat

So everytime I use nvidea DSR my game will crash 30mins or so in.

I got the same results on fc4, bf4 and dead rising 3.

The strange part is when I manually downsample the same res using the old method it works fine.

Is there a certain setting that doesnt go with dsr well?


----------



## Scorpion49

Well I'm finally in the 970 club, I happened to be at Best Buy a few days ago and saw they had the Nvidia reference cards so I couldn't resist. Currently working on my modded vBIOS, but having an issue with my 550W power supply not being up to snuff. I can get decent clocks but it throttles back immediately when it hits a little over 100% power target, my PCI-E connectors are daisy chained on the same plug so I ordered a new PSU and see if I can get more out of it.

Love the stock Nvidia design, nice backplate with zero coil whine and very quiet operation even overclocked. Running at 1420mhz in games I see temps around 70-73*C with a slight bump to the fan speed and the card is still inaudible to me.


----------



## camry racing

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Wirerat*
> 
> So everytime I use nvidea DSR my game will crash 30mins or so in.
> 
> I got the same results on fc4, bf4 and dead rising 3.
> 
> The strange part is when I manually downsample the same res using the old method it works fine.
> 
> Is there a certain setting that doesnt go with dsr well?


Dont worry I cant use DSR in FC4 each time I turn on the X4 or whatever in the nvidia control panel FC4 will launch in a strange gigantic resolution and I cant access anything. However I'm using DSR in dying light with awesome results and no problems whatsoever


----------



## Phantomas 007

Here my Asus Strix.

What do you think ?


----------



## camry racing

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Phantomas 007*
> 
> 
> 
> Here my Asus Strix.
> 
> What do you think ?


holy crap that the highest I have seen

Clocks???


----------



## geox19

When I was ordering my Gpu water blocks and a few other things from performance PC's I ended up ordering an msi Gpu block. I have an Asus 970 and i plan on getting another card if i go with a msi card would that effect overclocking ?

I'd list in the market place for a freebie but not enough rep or whatever. I definitely don't want to deal with trying to return it to Performance Pc's they might piss me off and then Where would I buy my water cooling stuff from?


----------



## Wirerat

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *camry racing*
> 
> holy crap that the highest I have seen
> 
> Clocks???


He has 2 msaa set.


----------



## RaleighStClair

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Wirerat*
> 
> He has 2 msaa set.


Lol why would he even post that then?

The entire point is to discern user scores using the _same preset_ and GPU.


----------



## Phantomas 007

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *camry racing*
> 
> holy crap that the highest I have seen
> 
> Clocks???


1400 GPU clock/ 7850 memory clock


----------



## Phantomas 007

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Wirerat*
> 
> He has 2 msaa set.


I dont understand what do you mean ?


----------



## camry racing

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Wirerat*
> 
> He has 2 msaa set.


oh I didn't notice why he changed the preset ?


----------



## Phantomas 007

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *RaleighStClair*
> 
> Lol why would he even post that then?
> 
> The entire point is to discern user scores using the _same preset_ and GPU.


Sorry guys if i make any mistake.Can anyone explain the preset ?


----------



## Josh313

Well, after looking in my bios and doing some things I found that for some reason my system was trying to set my ram to 1866mhz, which I do have two 4gb 1866Mhz G.Skill RAM but I also have two 8gb 1333Mhz G.Skill RAM sticks as well (24gb total RAM). So after setting the RAM speed to Auto, I don't get the system crashes anymore and my overclocks run just fine now without problems!









WIth my RAM speed set to Auto, my 8gb set is still at 1333Mhz and my 4gb set is downclocked to 1600Mhz.


----------



## Wirerat

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Phantomas 007*
> 
> Sorry guys if i make any mistake.Can anyone explain the preset ?


we always run that test with the highest preset to compare. Not on custom.

look at my valley. it does not say custom. it says extremeHD.


Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


----------



## Hequaqua

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Wirerat*
> 
> we always run that test with the highest preset to compare. Not on custom.
> 
> look at my valley. it does not say custom. it says extremeHD.
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


That is true, but in Heaven you have to set everything to get the highest settings, they aren't default with Heaven. He had everything set right except for the one setting I believe. If you hit Extreme it will only render at 1600x900.

This is what it should look like, unless you are going to run it at a higher resolution:


----------



## magnek

Yes that's correct. Extreme preset is only 1600x900 and not fullscreen (so much for Extreme lol). You have to manually change the resolution and check "Fullscreen".


----------



## camry racing

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *magnek*
> 
> Yes that's correct. Extreme preset is only 1600x900 and not fullscreen (so much for Extreme lol). You have to manually change the resolution and check "Fullscreen".


because heaven is old uni Valley is the new one


----------



## pyra

These scores seem a little low? my system is not overclocked at all at the moment

EDIT: I have the GALAX GeForce GTX 970 OC Silent "Infin8 Black Edition" which runs at 1329MHz core and 7010MHz memory as standard


----------



## Josh313

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *pyra*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> These scores seem a little low? my system is not overclocked at all at the moment
> 
> EDIT: I have the GALAX GeForce GTX 970 OC Silent "Infin8 Black Edition" which runs at 1329MHz core and 7010MHz memory as standard


I'd say your scores are fine without overclocking



I have the MSI 970 Gaming 4G edition, the score on the left was with a +50 to the core clock and +100 to the memory clock (which I believe I was running around 1350Mhz Core and 7210Mhz Memory iirc)

The score on the right was after I have seemed to achieve my max stable overclock (power limit at 110% with no increase on voltage) with a +205 to the core clock and +510 to the memory clock (1571Mhz Core and 8032Mhz Memory)


----------



## RaleighStClair

GUISE I BROKE ALL THE RECORDS!


----------



## magnek




----------



## lester007

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *RaleighStClair*
> 
> GUISE I BROKE ALL THE RECORDS!


LOL,
do you want to believe this?


----------



## markm7d2

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TheADLA*
> 
> That looks normal because you are still on stock speed and didn't overclock yet. So yeah, your card seems to be fine
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This is mine with Overclock


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TheADLA*
> 
> That looks normal because you are still on stock speed and didn't overclock yet. So yeah, your card seems to be fine
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This is mine with Overclock


thanks mate


----------



## RaleighStClair

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *lester007*
> 
> LOL,
> do you want to believe this?


123>118.


----------



## lester007

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *RaleighStClair*
> 
> 123>118.










yeah

640x360 != 1080p


----------



## magnek

rofl that was meant to be a joke


----------



## Swolern

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Scorpion49*


Looks clean!!


----------



## Mr-Dark

The beast G1 in sli 970 for sure


----------



## RaleighStClair

123>118


----------



## magnek

1080p > 480p


----------



## Phantomas 007

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Wirerat*
> 
> we always run that test with the highest preset to compare. Not on custom.
> 
> look at my valley. it does not say custom. it says extremeHD.
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


Ok.Now i understand.Here the correct bench.




Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!



I will delete the wrong bench.Sorry for the mess.


----------



## 316320

Will be picking up a second 970 pretty soon.


----------



## Danzle

Did someone try this cooler combination for sli in mATX?


----------



## pyra

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Danzle*
> 
> Did someone try this cooler combination for sli in mATX?


Genius idea!!! might just do it


----------



## Scorpion49

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Swolern*
> 
> Looks clean!!


Thanks, I updated it this weekend with some braided extensions to hide those ugly PSU wires.


----------



## TwiggLe

As a note for anyone interested, I ordered my Asus Strix GTX 970 back in November. I just got off Amazon chat like 5 minutes ago and they refunded me 20% ($70) of my purchase for the Vram issue.


----------



## camry racing

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TwiggLe*
> 
> As a note for anyone interested, I ordered my Asus Strix GTX 970 back in November. I just got off Amazon chat like 5 minutes ago and they refunded me 20% ($70) of my purchase for the Vram issue.


that will be great unfortunately I bought both of mine at Newegg


----------



## LOKI23NY

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *camry racing*
> 
> that will be great unfortunately I bought both of mine at Newegg


I'd try again with Newegg. They had turned down my return at first but after live chatting again I was offered what equaled out to a 25% refund on my purchase.


----------



## AngryGoldfish

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Phantomas 007*
> 
> Ok.Now i understand.Here the correct bench.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> I will delete the wrong bench.Sorry for the mess.


Nice. What is your overclock, if any?


----------



## SalmonTaco

I sent my Gigabyte G1 back to newegg this morning - I'm officially out of the club :-(

Guess I can be removed from the spreadsheet.


----------



## pyra

My best result so far!!


----------



## camry racing

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *LOKI23NY*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *camry racing*
> 
> that will be great unfortunately I bought both of mine at Newegg
> 
> 
> 
> I'd try again with Newegg. They had turned down my return at first but after live chatting again I was offered what equaled out to a 25% refund on my purchase.
Click to expand...

How should I start the chat with them to make them reimburse some money ??


----------



## LOKI23NY

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *camry racing*
> 
> How should I start the chat with them to make them reimburse some money ??


It seems like they are handling things on a case by case basis so there is no guarantee they will do anything.

I would contact them and request some info about returning the card for a full refund based on the spec issue. Let the rep know that you have read that Newegg is now allowing returns/refunds and you would like the same option. If they decline a full refund, then you could turn around and ask about a partial refund being an option seeing how they are also offering that to customers.


----------



## Mandeep Singh

Just an off topic, sorry again..
Should I use dust filter on PSU (files provided by cooler master case)
PSU sucks from bottom.
My area is dusty too, but mind saying heavy system makes PSU hotter may be, filter is decreasing air compressor?
Any suggestion?


----------



## XanderTheGoober

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mandeep Singh*
> 
> Just an off topic, sorry again..
> Should I use dust filter on PSU (files provided by cooler master case)
> PSU sucks from bottom.
> My area is dusty too, but mind saying heavy system makes PSU hotter may be, filter is decreasing air compressor?
> Any suggestion?


Most cases have an air filter built in that is adequate for most situations. If you're environment is excessively dusty then more frequent cleaning is the best option. I find even with a filter some dust will get into the power supply. Using an air duster and blowing in the bottom of the psu then in from the back seems to break most of it loose when I am cleaning. I also use a datavac for constant air, canned air has to recharge so to speak. Also get cold and have the bitterant junk in it.


----------



## Matthousef1

Hi,

Owner of a MSI GTX 970 Gaming 4G card since some weeks, very happy with the card, love how it overclocks!

Did some runs with Valley on Extreme HD

+0v
+110%
1566 Core
4010 Mem

Came to 2853 points



Later on I tried to go some further

+87v
110%
1579 Core
4010 Mem

Came to 2860 points



After that everything went wrong if I tried to up it a notch, Valley gave errors.

I also for the fun of it used the real potential of my screen and went to 2560x1440

+87v
110%
1579 Core
4010 Mem

Came to 1722 points



Not as good as in the Extreme HD, but all in all I am quite happy with the MSI card.
Have not played yet with Bios editing, but I not sure if I am going to either.


----------



## Hequaqua

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Matthousef1*
> 
> Hi,
> 
> Sorry for the picture links, how you all insert them, I have no idea, but they contain benchmarks from Valley.
> If someone knows how the fix them so everybody can see them straight away on the website, or can do it for me, please assist me.
> 
> Anyway.....
> 
> Owner of a MSI GTX 970 Gaming 4G card since some weeks, very happy with the card, love how it overclocks!
> 
> Did some runs with Valley on Extreme HD
> 
> +0v
> +110%
> 1566 Core
> 4010 Mem
> 
> Came to 2853 points
> 
> 
> 
> Later on I tried to go some further
> 
> +87v
> 110%
> 1579 Core
> 4010 Mem
> 
> Came to 2860 points
> 
> 
> After that everything went wrong if I tried to up it a notch, Valley gave errors.
> 
> I also for the fun of it used the real potential of my screen and went to 2560x1440
> 
> +87v
> 110%
> 1579 Core
> 4010 Mem
> 
> Came to 1722 points
> 
> 
> Not as good as in the Extreme HD, but all in all I am quite happy with the MSI card.
> Have not played yet with Bios editing, but I not sure if I am going to either.


To post a pic....just click the Photo Icon then upload the image from your computer. For Valley/Heaven screen shots you have to go to C>Users>Username> then either Valley/Heaven>Screenshots.

Those numbers look to be on par with everyone. I have the MSI GTX970 Gaming too.

I fixed them in the Quote.


----------



## TwiggLe

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *camry racing*
> 
> How should I start the chat with them to make them reimburse some money ??


I basically stated that the card was incorrectly advertised as being 4GB of Vram and instead is 3.5GB. That it's posted on many news sites about the issue, and now there are reports coming out of Amazon.com, Amazon.UK, Newegg.com etc are offering exchanges and/or partial refunds for all customers affected.

At first the rep said I was past my return window but I stated again I wasn't wanting to return the card just get a partial refund for the mis-advertised spec info. He came back within a minute and said he'd be refunding me $70 (Originally paid $340 for my card.). Said it would take 2-3 days to show up but I used gift card balance to pay for it and it's already showing on my account.


----------



## camry racing

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TwiggLe*
> 
> I basically stated that the card was incorrectly advertised as being 4GB of Vram and instead is 3.5GB. That it's posted on many news sites about the issue, and now there are reports coming out of Amazon.com, Amazon.UK, Newegg.com etc are offering exchanges and/or partial refunds for all customers affected.
> 
> At first the rep said I was past my return window but I stated again I wasn't wanting to return the card just get a partial refund for the mis-advertised spec info. He came back within a minute and said he'd be refunding me $70 (Originally paid $340 for my card.). Said it would take 2-3 days to show up but I used gift card balance to pay for it and it's already showing on my account.


Currently talking to a rep and is a mission failed right know let's see

finished chatting with Nelly of Newegg they said they stopped giving the refunds and can only take the affected items back. Well at least I tried


----------



## AngryGoldfish

So, even at 1480Mhz I'm getting odd irregularities in Far Cry 3 that I notice in scripted scenes only. Maybe because I'm paying attention to the details more, while in game I'm running around shooting lizards. I don't know.

I think I have one of the worst G1 970's. I wouldn't be so miffed that I got a dub 970 if it weren't for the gimped memory. This sounds like such a spoilt thing to say, but this card has been nothing but a headache. I honestly can't wait to get rid of it. If I had waited four more weeks, the issue would have been everywhere and I would have skipped on the purchase. Frack.


----------



## PalominoCreek

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *AngryGoldfish*
> 
> So, even at 1480Mhz I'm getting odd irregularities in Far Cry 3 that I notice in scripted scenes only. Maybe because I'm paying attention to the details more, while in game I'm running around shooting lizards. I don't know.
> 
> I think I have one of the worst G1 970's. I wouldn't be so miffed that I got a dub 970 if it weren't for the gimped memory. This sounds like such a spoilt thing to say, but this card has been nothing but a headache. I honestly can't wait to get rid of it. If I had waited four more weeks, the issue would have been everywhere and I would have skipped on the purchase. Frack.


What are you attributing the issue to? Hard to keep up with 1325 pages of stuff.

Honestly I don't wanna go back to AMD and the 970 is the only affordable choice so it's a bummer hearing stuff like this.


----------



## AngryGoldfish

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *PalominoCreek*
> 
> What are you attributing the issue to? Hard to keep up with 1325 pages of stuff.
> 
> Honestly I don't wanna go back to AMD and the 970 is the only affordable choice so it's a bummer hearing stuff like this.


Well, I lost the silicon lottery. For G1 Gaming cards, I might be in the worst 10%, I'm not sure. It does not have anything to do with the 970/GM204 as a whole. The gimped memory controller sucks, of course, but it's a different kettle of fish. If you lose the silicon lottery, it's no one's fault. The memory issue is squarely nVidia's. It's different.

As for why I'm having the issues, I honestly don't know. My voltages seem to be irregular. That's all I can see after weeks and weeks of tweaking that suggest instability. Anything more than 1480Mhz and I seem to hit something I recently found in AB called OV Max Limit, or over-voltage. Any time my card boosts higher than 1480Mhz by itself, I get an over-voltage warning, which is signified as the number '1' in AB. I read that it should be at '0' all the time. If it's not then your GPU may wear out very quickly and stability issues may arise.

I have tweaked with the voltages, but nothing stable has been found. I'm using the stock BIOS. With the maximum amount of additional mV in AB, I do surpass the 65°C thermal threshold with intensive bencharmking. This could cause throttling. If I boost the card any higher than 1480Mhz, I either get driver crashes or the occasional weird glitches in Far Cry 3. Details in the distance flicker and I get the occasional pop-in and white squares appear, but I only notice them in cut-scenes. I also throttle at anything more than 1480Mhz.. People told me it was my TDP, but I can't see the correlation. It's not my temperatures. I think it has to do with my voltages. I do have an low ASIC score of 64%, but others have roughly the same score and clock in at 1520Mhz easily.

Edit: I think the draw distance flickering is inherent with the game. Others seem to be experiencing it as well.


----------



## enigma7820

ok I have a question I am getting different reading in gpuz 0.8.1 says my boost clock is 1403 but in MSI afterburner 4.1.0.7013 show boost at 1454. Also MSI afterburner shows 4001 for memory and gpuz shows 2000 for memory. Can someone explain why this is happening.


----------



## camry racing

so I played a lil bit more with afterburner and ran valley I think I can push it and get 110fps maybe core clock is a 1430mhz and memory is a 3703 mhz


----------



## TheADLA

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *enigma7820*
> 
> ok I have a question I am getting different reading in gpuz 0.8.1 says my boost clock is 1403 but in MSI afterburner 4.1.0.7013 show boost at 1454. Also MSI afterburner shows 4001 for memory and gpuz shows 2000 for memory. Can someone explain why this is happening.


Check your actual boost clock in GPU-Z in the Sensor Tab while doing the GPU-Z render test and see what it says.
Also Afterburner is dividing your memory clock by 2 while GPU-Z is dividing it by 4


----------



## magnek

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *AngryGoldfish*
> 
> Well, I lost the silicon lottery. For G1 Gaming cards, I might be in the worst 10%, I'm not sure. It does not have anything to do with the 970/GM204 as a whole. The gimped memory controller sucks, of course, but it's a different kettle of fish. If you lose the silicon lottery, it's no one's fault. The memory issue is squarely nVidia's. It's different.
> 
> As for why I'm having the issues, I honestly don't know. My voltages seem to be irregular. That's all I can see after weeks and weeks of tweaking that suggest instability. Anything more than 1480Mhz and I seem to hit something I recently found in AB called OV Max Limit, or over-voltage. Any time my card boosts higher than 1480Mhz by itself, I get an over-voltage warning, which is signified as the number '1' in AB. I read that it should be at '0' all the time. If it's not then your GPU may wear out very quickly and stability issues may arise.
> 
> I have tweaked with the voltages, but nothing stable has been found. I'm using the stock BIOS. With the maximum amount of additional mV in AB, I do surpass the 65°C thermal threshold with intensive bencharmking. This could cause throttling. If I boost the card any higher than 1480Mhz, I either get driver crashes or the occasional weird glitches in Far Cry 3. Details in the distance flicker and I get the occasional pop-in and white squares appear, but I only notice them in cut-scenes. I also throttle at anything more than 1480Mhz.. People told me it was my TDP, but I can't see the correlation. It's not my temperatures. I think it has to do with my voltages. I do have an low ASIC score of 64%, but others have roughly the same score and clock in at 1520Mhz easily.
> 
> Edit: I think the draw distance flickering is inherent with the game. Others seem to be experiencing it as well.


Something sounds screwy with your stock bios, unfortunately I don't know what and that's the best I can offer atm.

If you tried flashing your own bios it may fix whatever issues you're having. ASIC score doesn't really mean much, my 66% ASIC card will run 1600 core just fine on 1.26V.


----------



## duganator

Well guys I just joined the club today. I picked up an open box g1 gaming for 300 today at microcenter. I tried to go red again but they didn't have anything I wanted. Any advice for overclocking this card?


----------



## Wirerat

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *duganator*
> 
> Well guys I just joined the club today. I picked up an open box g1 gaming for 300 today at microcenter. I tried to go red again but they didn't have anything I wanted. Any advice for overclocking this card?


use msi afterburner for oc . Set a custom fan profile. Basic stuff.

If you have samsung memory it will likely do 8000mhz memory. If it is hynix it will be more like 7800 ish. Gpuz tells the memory type on my evga so maybe you can tell there.


----------



## Hequaqua

Has anyone used Star Swarm Stress Test on Steam?
I downloaded it a little bit ago. It's a 6 minute test.

This is the bench that AnandTech is using to test DirectX 12.

It does produce a report:

1544 Core 7600 Memory

[IMG

1620 Core 8100 Memory


----------



## benbenkr

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *AngryGoldfish*
> 
> Well, I lost the silicon lottery. For G1 Gaming cards, I might be in the worst 10%, I'm not sure. It does not have anything to do with the 970/GM204 as a whole. The gimped memory controller sucks, of course, but it's a different kettle of fish. If you lose the silicon lottery, it's no one's fault. The memory issue is squarely nVidia's. It's different.
> 
> As for why I'm having the issues, I honestly don't know. My voltages seem to be irregular. That's all I can see after weeks and weeks of tweaking that suggest instability. Anything more than 1480Mhz and I seem to hit something I recently found in AB called OV Max Limit, or over-voltage. Any time my card boosts higher than 1480Mhz by itself, I get an over-voltage warning, which is signified as the number '1' in AB. I read that it should be at '0' all the time. If it's not then your GPU may wear out very quickly and stability issues may arise.
> 
> I have tweaked with the voltages, but nothing stable has been found. I'm using the stock BIOS. With the maximum amount of additional mV in AB, I do surpass the 65°C thermal threshold with intensive bencharmking. This could cause throttling. If I boost the card any higher than 1480Mhz, I either get driver crashes or the occasional weird glitches in Far Cry 3. Details in the distance flicker and I get the occasional pop-in and white squares appear, but I only notice them in cut-scenes. I also throttle at anything more than 1480Mhz.. People told me it was my TDP, but I can't see the correlation. It's not my temperatures. I think it has to do with my voltages. I do have an low ASIC score of 64%, but others have roughly the same score and clock in at 1520Mhz easily.
> 
> Edit: I think the draw distance flickering is inherent with the game. Others seem to be experiencing it as well.


Well, if it makes you feel any better... my MSI 970 Gaming is quite a dud too.

I cannot add more than 115mhz to the core, no matter how much volts I pump into it through AB. It will always throttle or crash.
My last fix and the only fix so far is to actually go mod the BIOS. I checked the stock BIOS on my card and I can see why it's always throttling or crashing - somehow MSI messed up the voltage values for the TDP. The values for the boost limit is also wrong, or at least in my eyes is what triggers the throttling.

It's dissapointing when so many others (not just on OCN btw) could bring their MSI 970 Gaming all the way up to 1500 and is game stable just through AB, without any BIOS modding.

So yeah, I feel like you're in the same situation as me. BIOS modding is what you will need to do, no 2 ways about it. I now have my card boosting to 1519/7800 without throttling or crashing, even in the most broken of games like ACU.


----------



## mercanteinfiera

I bought and installed a asus strix gtx 970. no way to let it work with a dp cable. Someone told me of buy a new camble like the Lindy 41534 DisplayPort Cromo Cavo AV, 5 m, Antracite.
I need also to connect another monitor via dvi which is the best dvi format?


----------



## CtXPL

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *benbenkr*
> 
> Well, if it makes you feel any better... my MSI 970 Gaming is quite a dud too.
> 
> I cannot add more than 115mhz to the core, no matter how much volts I pump into it through AB. It will always throttle or crash.
> My last fix and the only fix so far is to actually go mod the BIOS. I checked the stock BIOS on my card and I can see why it's always throttling or crashing - somehow MSI messed up the voltage values for the TDP. The values for the boost limit is also wrong, or at least in my eyes is what triggers the throttling.
> 
> It's dissapointing when so many others (not just on OCN btw) could bring their MSI 970 Gaming all the way up to 1500 and is game stable just through AB, without any BIOS modding.
> 
> So yeah, I feel like you're in the same situation as me. BIOS modding is what you will need to do, no 2 ways about it. I now have my card boosting to 1519/7800 without throttling or crashing, even in the most broken of games like ACU.


I'm interested in BIOS modding but I'm worried bricking my card. What are the odds of doing it as a first time modder?


----------



## Hequaqua

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *CtXPL*
> 
> I'm interested in BIOS modding but I'm worried bricking my card. What are the odds of doing it as a first time modder?


Slim really. You need to back up your original bios 1st.

Read and follow the guide: http://www.overclock.net/t/1517316/extract-and-flash-gtx-970-and-980-firmware-zosons-h2o-and-air-custom-bios

I was paranoid like you, but I have flashed mine several times now, and I am comfortable doing it. I will say that I don't do it like the guide does.

I put the bios I want to flash and the nvflash application all in the same folder.
You should have 4 files. Your bios and the 3 for flashing.

First, got to device manager and disable the video driver for you card.

I just grab the bios that I want and drag onto the nvflash, you will get the command dialogue box, it will ask you if you want to proceed. Press Y and it will ask you once again, Yes. It will then start the flashing process. Once it is finished, enable your video driver, and restart. You should be set. You can use GPU-Z and the Bios Tweaker to see all the settings.

JUST MAKE SURE YOU BACK UP YOUR ORIGINAL BIOS!!

Odds are you won't have a problem. Just read the guide, that is where I got all the info.


----------



## Hequaqua

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *benbenkr*
> 
> Well, if it makes you feel any better... my MSI 970 Gaming is quite a dud too.
> 
> I cannot add more than 115mhz to the core, no matter how much volts I pump into it through AB. It will always throttle or crash.
> My last fix and the only fix so far is to actually go mod the BIOS. I checked the stock BIOS on my card and I can see why it's always throttling or crashing - somehow MSI messed up the voltage values for the TDP. The values for the boost limit is also wrong, or at least in my eyes is what triggers the throttling.
> 
> It's dissapointing when so many others (not just on OCN btw) could bring their MSI 970 Gaming all the way up to 1500 and is game stable just through AB, without any BIOS modding.
> 
> So yeah, I feel like you're in the same situation as me. BIOS modding is what you will need to do, no 2 ways about it. I now have my card boosting to 1519/7800 without throttling or crashing, even in the most broken of games like ACU.


Wow....really? I don't know if I just got lucky or what. Out of the box I've had a strong card, in my opinion. I was able to get game stable in AB @1540/8000, without voltage. My ASIC is 70.7%, but I do have Samsung Vram. With my current bios I can hit 1584, I don't see a big improvement in a increase in memory speed above 8000. I will say that I'm not sure how game stable I am at the moment. I would guess it will be around 1560/8000. The max voltage with my current bios is 1.275. My temps hover around 63-66°. I can upload a copy of the bios if you would like to try it.


----------



## Matthousef1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Hequaqua*
> 
> To post a pic....just click the Photo Icon then upload the image from your computer. For Valley/Heaven screen shots you have to go to C>Users>Username> then either Valley/Heaven>Screenshots.
> 
> Those numbers look to be on par with everyone. I have the MSI GTX970 Gaming too.
> 
> I fixed them in the Quote.


Fixed it! Thanks for the information, sorry for being a noob









Going to try to if Custom bios would do any good for going higher. I just hope it isn't a steep mountain to climb.
I only have a ASIC of 67.3, but I still would like to go a bit higher, as the Samsung Mem is working good on 8000, but I would like to go a bit over 1600 on the core.


----------



## CtXPL

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Hequaqua*
> 
> Slim really. You need to back up your original bios 1st.
> 
> Read and follow the guide: http://www.overclock.net/t/1517316/extract-and-flash-gtx-970-and-980-firmware-zosons-h2o-and-air-custom-bios
> 
> I was paranoid like you, but I have flashed mine several times now, and I am comfortable doing it. I will say that I don't do it like the guide does.
> 
> I put the bios I want to flash and the nvflash application all in the same folder.
> You should have 4 files. Your bios and the 3 for flashing.
> 
> First, got to device manager and disable the video driver for you card.
> 
> I just grab the bios that I want and drag onto the nvflash, you will get the command dialogue box, it will ask you if you want to proceed. Press Y and it will ask you once again, Yes. It will then start the flashing process. Once it is finished, enable your video driver, and restart. You should be set. You can use GPU-Z and the Bios Tweaker to see all the settings.
> 
> JUST MAKE SURE YOU BACK UP YOUR ORIGINAL BIOS!!
> 
> Odds are you won't have a problem. Just read the guide, that is where I got all the info.


Thanks, would you recommend the NoLimts BIOS or another one?


----------



## akromatic

i just got a asus 970 DC mini, is there any way to put a hard TDP cap on it? I dont want it to boost or to draw more then 130w. i dont mind losing performance as i set a hard cap of 30fps via nvidia inspector anyway and i dont turn my graphics settings beyond medium


----------



## juniordnz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *CtXPL*
> 
> Thanks, would you recommend the NoLimts BIOS or another one?


I know the question wasn't directed to me, but I'll give my 2 cents anyway...

Every card is different, so I suggest you use NoLimits BIOS to find your max stable overclock and work your way down on Volts and Watts from there. Just find out how far you can go with max V and W and then start lowering them until you find the minimum voltage and TDP you can run that overclock. Then, you can say you have it dialed in.









IE, my card can do 1610mhz core and 7500mhz mem. But I found out that I didn't needed the whole 1.312V and 300W. By tweaking it and lowering it until I reached instability I could bring the same overclock down to 1.237V and 280W.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *akromatic*
> 
> i just got a asus 970 DC mini, is there any way to put a hard TDP cap on it? I dont want it to boost or to draw more then 130w. i dont mind losing performance as i set a hard cap of 30fps via nvidia inspector anyway and i dont turn my graphics settings beyond medium


Now, that's an odd request...

Anyway, I believe you can undervolt your card using a custom BIOS. Just bring your voltage and power limit down until you reach your desired power consumption. That will, as you have already mentioned, cost you some performance.


----------



## mercanteinfiera

anyon has proble with th dp port on an asus strix 970?


----------



## xgunnas

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *AngryGoldfish*
> 
> Well, I lost the silicon lottery. For G1 Gaming cards, I might be in the worst 10%, I'm not sure. It does not have anything to do with the 970/GM204 as a whole. The gimped memory controller sucks, of course, but it's a different kettle of fish. If you lose the silicon lottery, it's no one's fault. The memory issue is squarely nVidia's. It's different.
> 
> As for why I'm having the issues, I honestly don't know. My voltages seem to be irregular. That's all I can see after weeks and weeks of tweaking that suggest instability. Anything more than 1480Mhz and I seem to hit something I recently found in AB called OV Max Limit, or over-voltage. Any time my card boosts higher than 1480Mhz by itself, I get an over-voltage warning, which is signified as the number '1' in AB. I read that it should be at '0' all the time. If it's not then your GPU may wear out very quickly and stability issues may arise.
> 
> I have tweaked with the voltages, but nothing stable has been found. I'm using the stock BIOS. With the maximum amount of additional mV in AB, I do surpass the 65°C thermal threshold with intensive bencharmking. This could cause throttling. If I boost the card any higher than 1480Mhz, I either get driver crashes or the occasional weird glitches in Far Cry 3. Details in the distance flicker and I get the occasional pop-in and white squares appear, but I only notice them in cut-scenes. I also throttle at anything more than 1480Mhz.. People told me it was my TDP, but I can't see the correlation. It's not my temperatures. I think it has to do with my voltages. I do have an low ASIC score of 64%, but others have roughly the same score and clock in at 1520Mhz easily.
> 
> Edit: I think the draw distance flickering is inherent with the game. Others seem to be experiencing it as well.


it sounds like you got a low overclocker and/or something weird with the voltage table in the bios, I'm pretty sure my card is bottom 10% already as it barely runs 1500mhz 1.2v.


----------



## OdinValk

so going slightly off topic for a moment.. I've had my MSI gaming 970 for little over a month or month and a half now.. and thoroughly enjoy it... even with the apparent .5 gb VRAM issue...

anyway.. I had a monitor that was not up to the task of harnessing the 970s potential and output.. so finally today I went out and bought a 27" ASUS VX279 IPS LED 1080p HD screen... and my god it looks beautiful (upgrading from a non HD 21.5' 16:9)

my question is this.. the HDMI cable that was included.. is no where near long enough to go from the back of the screen to the back of the case.. its only like 6" long... I have been doing a bit of sniffing and searching around trying to come up with an answer to whether or not there is a noticeable different between a normal run of the mill cheap HDMI cable.... compared to one of the more expensive counterparts... I for one could not really see there being much of a difference.. but then again I have never used them much (always used DVI) luckily the box also included a HDMI to DVI cable.. and was able to get it plugged in and going... I know the only difference between HDMI and DVI is that HDMI can carry sound signal whereas DVI can only carry visual... apparently this screen ALSO has built in speakers.. so using an HDMI would benefit in not having to run an analog audio cable...

anyway.. sorry for the long post.. my question again.. for all of us to argue over is..............

Is there any (noticeable) difference between a $6 HDMI cable and a $100 HDMI cable....????


----------



## XanderTheGoober

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *OdinValk*
> 
> so going slightly off topic for a moment.. I've had my MSI gaming 970 for little over a month or month and a half now.. and thoroughly enjoy it... even with the apparent .5 gb VRAM issue...
> 
> anyway.. I had a monitor that was not up to the task of harnessing the 970s potential and output.. so finally today I went out and bought a 27" ASUS VX279 IPS LED 1080p HD screen... and my god it looks beautiful (upgrading from a non HD 21.5' 16:9)
> 
> my question is this.. the HDMI cable that was included.. is no where near long enough to go from the back of the screen to the back of the case.. its only like 6" long... I have been doing a bit of sniffing and searching around trying to come up with an answer to whether or not there is a noticeable different between a normal run of the mill cheap HDMI cable.... compared to one of the more expensive counterparts... I for one could not really see there being much of a difference.. but then again I have never used them much (always used DVI) luckily the box also included a HDMI to DVI cable.. and was able to get it plugged in and going... I know the only difference between HDMI and DVI is that HDMI can carry sound signal whereas DVI can only carry visual... apparently this screen ALSO has built in speakers.. so using an HDMI would benefit in not having to run an analog audio cable...
> 
> anyway.. sorry for the long post.. my question again.. for all of us to argue over is..............
> 
> Is there any (noticeable) difference between a $6 HDMI cable and a $100 HDMI cable....????


1. the built in speakers in pretty much all the monitors i have run across, are junk. plain and simple. Better off with a desktop speaker set for $20 from your nearest retailer. (so not really a need for hdmi anyway in my opinion)
2. I personally have not noticed any difference with expensive cables then again i have only ever used cheap cables. I seem to recall many users reporting that the more expensive cables are just flashy stuff to get more money out of the less than educated consumers.

Is there such a thing as a too cheap of a cable? absolutely, but you wont see me going out and spending $45 on a 10 foot hdmi cable in the near future.

Been running an $11 15 foot hdmi to dvi cable for 2 years without issue.


----------



## wes1099

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *XanderTheGoober*
> 
> 1. the built in speakers in pretty much all the monitors i have run across, are junk. plain and simple. Better off with a desktop speaker set for $20 from your nearest retailer.
> 2. I personally have not noticed any difference with expensive cables then again i have only ever used cheap cables. I seem to recall many users reporting that the more expensive cables are just flashy stuff to get more money out of the less than educated consumers.
> 
> Been running an $11 15 foot hdmi to dvi cable for 2 years without issue.


High quality cables only really matter for analog signals. For digital signals, just about any cable will be fine as long as it has the right connectors and stays together.


----------



## OdinValk

well... apparently the HDMI to DVI will indeed carry an audio signal... so i guess I can go get my $5 back for the cable I JUST bought lol


----------



## XanderTheGoober

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *OdinValk*
> 
> well... apparently the HDMI to DVI will indeed carry an audio signal... so i guess I can go get my $5 back for the cable I JUST bought lol


Let me know how long you last listening to those tinny sounding built in speakers.


----------



## OdinValk

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *XanderTheGoober*
> 
> Let me know how long you last listening to those tinny sounding built in speakers.


well as I've already said.. most of the time I use my headset with its 7.1 digital surround for gaming etc... but sometimes my wife and kids like to watch a movie or something on here... so the built in speakers will do well for that...


----------



## Hequaqua

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Matthousef1*
> 
> Fixed it! Thanks for the information, sorry for being a noob
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Going to try to if Custom bios would do any good for going higher. I just hope it isn't a steep mountain to climb.
> I only have a ASIC of 67.3, but I still would like to go a bit higher, as the Samsung Mem is working good on 8000, but I would like to go a bit over 1600 on the core.


No problem, and good luck.









Quote:


> Originally Posted by *CtXPL*
> 
> Thanks, would you recommend the NoLimts BIOS or another one?


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *juniordnz*
> 
> I know the question wasn't directed to me, but I'll give my 2 cents anyway...
> 
> Every card is different, so I suggest you use NoLimits BIOS to find your max stable overclock and work your way down on Volts and Watts from there. Just find out how far you can go with max V and W and then start lowering them until you find the minimum voltage and TDP you can run that overclock. Then, you can say you have it dialed in.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IE, my card can do 1610mhz core and 7500mhz mem. But I found out that I didn't needed the whole 1.312V and 300W. By tweaking it and lowering it until I reached instability I could bring the same overclock down to 1.237V and 280W.


I agree with Juniordnz, you need to find your "sweet" spot first, then build your bios around those numbers. You can always change them if needed. I used AB to find my stable settings, then found several Bios' for my card, tried a few until I was happy. I'm still learning all the different values in Maxwell Bios Tweaker, but my current bios works very well with my card. Again, all cards are going to be a little different, it's trial and error.

Good luck.....post some numbers and any issues and someone will come along with a suggestion or solution.


----------



## enigma7820

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TheADLA*
> 
> Check your actual boost clock in GPU-Z in the Sensor Tab while doing the GPU-Z render test and see what it says.
> Also Afterburner is dividing your memory clock by 2 while GPU-Z is dividing it by 4


Ok you were right it is indeed 1454 in both programs, I guess I just couldn't believe it. Zero voltage increase I can run 1484 core and 8000 memory, this card is freaking amazing and silent. I have only been building since 2009 but this is the best luck I have ever had with a GPU.


----------



## akromatic

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *juniordnz*
> 
> I know the question wasn't directed to me, but I'll give my 2 cents anyway...
> 
> Every card is different, so I suggest you use NoLimits BIOS to find your max stable overclock and work your way down on Volts and Watts from there. Just find out how far you can go with max V and W and then start lowering them until you find the minimum voltage and TDP you can run that overclock. Then, you can say you have it dialed in.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IE, my card can do 1610mhz core and 7500mhz mem. But I found out that I didn't needed the whole 1.312V and 300W. By tweaking it and lowering it until I reached instability I could bring the same overclock down to 1.237V and 280W.
> Now, that's an odd request...
> 
> Anyway, I believe you can undervolt your card using a custom BIOS. Just bring your voltage and power limit down until you reach your desired power consumption. That will, as you have already mentioned, cost you some performance.


what about disabling boost and fan profile? the cards too loud for my ears even on idle. abit spoiled bythe DCU2 that it replaced.

from physically touching the heat sink fans and measuring the temps I believe the heatsink can saturate abit more heat on it while maintaining a comfortable temperature.

I was hoping for a more software approach then a bios mod. I'm abit worried about warranty related issues


----------



## Wirerat

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *akromatic*
> 
> what about disabling boost and fan profile? the cards too loud for my ears even on idle. abit spoiled bythe DCU2 that it replaced.
> 
> from physically touching the heat sink fans and measuring the temps I believe the heatsink can saturate abit more heat on it while maintaining a comfortable temperature.
> 
> I was hoping for a more software approach then a bios mod. I'm abit worried about warranty related issues


as long as you can flash it back to stock bios. The warranty wont be affected.


----------



## pyra

My GPU is voltage locked, can flashing my bios change this?


----------



## juniordnz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Hequaqua*
> 
> I agree with Juniordnz, you need to find your "sweet" spot first, then build your bios around those numbers. You can always change them if needed. I used AB to find my stable settings, *then found several Bios' for my card, tried a few until I was happy*. I'm still learning all the different values in Maxwell Bios Tweaker, but my current bios works very well with my card. Again, all cards are going to be a little different, it's trial and error.
> 
> Good luck.....post some numbers and any issues and someone will come along with a suggestion or solution.


It's always good to remember that, optimally, people shouldn't flash other BIOS than their own. Just extract your own BIOS, make a backup and then edit it to what you like. A little research on zoson's thread will give you all the info you need to do so. It's pretty simple, actually.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *pyra*
> 
> My GPU is voltage locked, can flashing my bios change this?


AFAIK, all 970s are hard caped at 1.312V. If that's the lock you are referring to, then no, modding your BIOS won't overcome it. Modding the BIOS will only overcome software caps such as the 1.262V cap on the G1.

btw, what's with that creepy avatar? lol
geez, thanks for the nightmares.


----------



## riesennano

Just placed my order for a glorious 970. i'll be upgrading from a 560 ti. oh, i cant wait, i'm so excited!


----------



## TheADLA

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *riesennano*
> 
> Just placed my order for a glorious 970. i'll be upgrading from a 560 ti. oh, i cant wait, i'm so excited!


Welcome







yeah, that will definitely be a big upgrade







Which one did you order?


----------



## nexxusty

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *riesennano*
> 
> Just placed my order for a glorious 970. i'll be upgrading from a 560 ti. oh, i cant wait, i'm so excited!


Wait, wait. You're willingly buying a crippled card?

Have you even heard about what is happening with the 970? If you're buying to instantly get it returned for a 980, that's understandable.

Buying a 970 at this point is a really bad idea IMO.

It would be different if the cards bios only saw 3.5gb. Then it wouldn't be a stutter fest in games like Mordor and Dying Light. That is not the case however. The card thinks it has 4.0gb when it can really only allocate 3.5gb, that causes major issues with some games.

So as long as you are willing to be a tester for GTX 970 compatibility, by all means get one. If you want fluid framerates in all games, grab a 980.


----------



## melodystyle2003

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *nexxusty*
> 
> Wait, wait. You're willingly buying a crippled card?
> 
> Have you even heard about what is happening with the 970? If you're buying to instantly get it returned for a 980, that's understandable.
> 
> Buying a 970 at this point is a really bad idea IMO.
> 
> It would be different if the cards bios only saw 3.5gb. Then it wouldn't be a stutter fest in games like Mordor and Dying Light. That is not the case however. The card thinks it has 4.0gb when it can really only allocate 3.5gb, that causes major issues with some games.
> 
> So as long as you are willing to be a tester for GTX 970 compatibility, by all means get one. If you want fluid framerates in all games, grab a 980.


From my personal experience your quoted statement is false. It can allocate whole available vram without problem. Here is a video i uploaded days ago even while playing at 200% resolution. It is a crippled card comparing to a gtx 980, as the r9 290 is a crippled card comparing to r9 290x (that's why the price difference) but performance wise is the same as it was before those memory and rops issues (misleading advertising from the nvidia) were exposed.


----------



## nexxusty

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *melodystyle2003*
> 
> From my personal experience your quoted statement is false. It can allocate whole available vram without problem. Here is a video i uploaded days ago even while playing at 200% resolution. It is a crippled card comparing to a gtx 980, as the r9 290 is a crippled card comparing to r9 290x (that's why the price difference) but performance wise is the same as it was before this memory issue be exposed.


You actually play without a controller? That's messed up.

Anyway, 30fps video doesn't help man....

Furthermore I doubt you'll have anyone backup your claim. Mine has already been more or less proven.


----------



## melodystyle2003

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *nexxusty*
> 
> You actually play without a controller? That's messed up.
> 
> Anyway, 30fps video doesn't help man....
> 
> Furthermore I doubt you'll have anyone backup your claim. Mine has already been more or less proven.


Youtube video is captured and uploaded with 60 fps. Frametime is also shown so it helps i guess.
Well i have proved than in my scenario the game is playing smoothly without any tricks or effort to mislead. Same gaming experience with the dying light, bf4, evolve at least on 1080p i am using.


----------



## Garrett1974NL

@ melodystyle2003 what OSD overlay do you use?
It looks completely different from my Afterburner OSD... much better imo...
-edit- never mind figured it out myself.


----------



## Hequaqua

Quote:


> Have you even heard about what is happening with the 970? If you're buying to instantly get it returned for a 980, that's understandable.
> 
> Buying a 970 at this point is a really bad idea IMO.
> 
> It would be different if the cards bios only saw 3.5gb. Then it wouldn't be a stutter fest in games like Mordor and Dying Light. That is not the case however. The card thinks it has 4.0gb when it can really only allocate 3.5gb, that causes major issues with some games.
> 
> So as long as you are willing to be a tester for GTX 970 compatibility, by all means get one. If you want fluid framerates in all games, grab a 980.


While I might agree the Vram issue is disturbing, I don't think it is that much of a reason to NOT buy the 970.

I guess the first question he should ask is, "What resolution am I going to be gaming at?"
At 1080p the 970 has no problems with Vram. I actually had to turn DSR on, crank all my settings to Ultra, and then set the resolution to 150% to even hit the 3.5 threshold. Did my card lose performance, yes, but only after trying to get it to. (I did this in BF4)



It amazes me that after all the numbers that have been posted, everyone is still harping on the 3.5gb Vram. The benchmarks haven't changed from when the card was released. The card still performs the way it was designed to. Yes, nvidia misled us on the Vram issue. Was it an honest mistake? I don't know. In my opinion the 970 is a fantastic card. Is it as future proof as everyone thought it would be? We don't know yet.

Would I buy the card again with the updated numbers from nvidia? Without a doubt yes. I think the Vram issue is more troublesome for those who bought them for SLI.

If he is wanting to game at 4K he should get the 980.


----------



## Mandeep Singh

Is gpu tweek is the only way to check latest bios for asus strix gtx 970?. Don't know much about bios


----------



## Hequaqua

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mandeep Singh*
> 
> Is gpu tweek is the only way to check latest bios for asus strix gtx 970?. Don't know much about bios


You can check the Techpowerup data base for Bios'.

There is also a guide on extracting, modifying your bios on OCN.

Here is the link:http://www.overclock.net/t/1517316/extract-and-flash-gtx-970-and-980-firmware-zosons-h2o-and-air-custom-bios


----------



## mercanteinfiera

[solved]
I configured videos on dvi and then added a second monitor via dp port
but when i touch dp port input near the asus gtx 970 something is wrong
monitor go black and come back
what to do
i still can send video card back

aslo resolutin come from the smaller monitor with dvi
cannot adjust it on the main monitor with dp port

resolution 640x780


----------



## riesennano

Hey, i got the MSI gaming 4G. May the gods of the glorious PC-MasterRace be with me and spare me from coil whine.








oh my, oh my: delievery status was updated and the ETA changed from monday to saturday. this is unbearable!


----------



## wes1099

I swear the coil whine on my g1 gaming card has improved over time.


----------



## riesennano

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *nexxusty*
> 
> Wait, wait. You're willingly buying a crippled card?
> 
> Have you even heard about what is happening with the 970? If you're buying to instantly get it returned for a 980, that's understandable.
> 
> Buying a 970 at this point is a really bad idea IMO.
> 
> It would be different if the cards bios only saw 3.5gb. Then it wouldn't be a stutter fest in games like Mordor and Dying Light. That is not the case however. The card thinks it has 4.0gb when it can really only allocate 3.5gb, that causes major issues with some games.
> 
> So as long as you are willing to be a tester for GTX 970 compatibility, by all means get one. If you want fluid framerates in all games, grab a 980.


Are you for real? Over here in germany a 980 gtx cards starts around 500€ that is just not doable for my wallet right now. And latest videos on youtube show that driver updates have massively improved the stuttering past 1080p and that vram is used past the 3533 limit. And since my derpy ips panel is 1080p i suspect i'm on the safe side.


----------



## Hequaqua

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mercanteinfiera*
> 
> [solved]
> I configured videos on dvi and then added a second monitor via dp port
> but when i touch dp port input near the asus gtx 970 something is wrong
> monitor go black and come back
> what to do
> i still can send video card back
> 
> aslo resolutin come from the smaller monitor with dvi
> cannot adjust it on the main monitor with dp port


I'm not sure how you have it set up exactly. You will have to adjust the resolution, main monitor, extend desktop in Windows. Make sure you are using the most recent drivers.(although I wouldn't think that would be the cause of your problem)

All I did was plug my monitors in to both of the DVI ports. Then adjusted in Windows.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *riesennano*
> 
> Hey, i got the MSI gaming 4G. May the gods of the glorious PC-MasterRace be with me and spare me from coil whine.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> oh my, oh my: delievery status was updated and the ETA changed from monday to saturday. this is unbearable!


Good Luck!! I have the MSI and love it. I never had any coil whine or any temp throttling issues. I am on my own custom bios and I am very happy with the card. The Vram is concerning, but not a major issue, for me anyway.

Just read your other post, and I agree. At 1080 my card has no issues. If your card is like mine, you should see throttling when you hit 1.25v. That was the wall I ran into. I am now at 1.275v and in same applications I can hit 1580-1600(was at 1540-1560 before).

Oh yea....and for about 200 LESS than the 980.


----------



## mercanteinfiera

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Hequaqua*
> 
> I'm not sure how you have it set up exactly. You will have to adjust the resolution, main monitor, extend desktop in Windows. Make sure you are using the most recent drivers.(although I wouldn't think that would be the cause of your problem)
> 
> .


yes that's great

but about connector problme? is normal the a new asus strix gtz 870 has such a sensible connector on dp port?


----------



## Hequaqua

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mercanteinfiera*
> 
> yes that's great
> 
> but about connector problme? is normal the a new asus strix gtz 870 has such a sensible connector on dp port?


870? lol.....you have me confused.....not hard to do really.....lol

I think you meant the 970....









There are 4 ports on your card, right?

2-DVI
1-HDMI
1-Display Port

Does one of your monitors have a DP connection?


----------



## mercanteinfiera

yes now I have correclty configured 2 monitors on dvi and i want to switch the main on dp port
the main is a and HP zr2470w formerly support dp port

the problem is a physical problem on the output, when i touch the dp port cable a discconection apperas and is not easy to solve, many restart. I think is the internal connecto on the

970 strix..
I don't know if tu send it back


----------



## Hequaqua

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mercanteinfiera*
> 
> yes now I have correclty configured 2 monitors on dvi and i want to switch the main on dp port
> the main is a and HP zr2470w formerly support dp port
> 
> the problem is a physical problem on the output, when i touch the dp port cable a discconection apperas and is not easy to solve, many restart. I think is the internal connecto on the
> 
> 970 strix..
> I don't know if tu send it back


It's possible that there is a hardware issue. Talk to the retailer, should be able to exchange it. If not, RMA it.


----------



## Hequaqua

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *juniordnz*
> 
> It's always good to remember that, optimally, people shouldn't flash other BIOS than their own. Just extract your own BIOS, make a backup and then edit it to what you like. A little research on zoson's thread will give you all the info you need to do so. It's pretty simple, actually.
> AFAIK, all 970s are hard caped at 1.312V. If that's the lock you are referring to, then no, modding your BIOS won't overcome it. Modding the BIOS will only overcome software caps such as the 1.262V cap on the G1.
> 
> btw, what's with that creepy avatar? lol
> geez, thanks for the nightmares.


I did edit my original bios. I copied the voltages from one I download. I changed the TDP and 3D base to 1400/4001. Set the boost to 1544 with a max of 1557. Changed profiles in boost and clock states. It seems to be running fine. Temps are good, benchmarks are good. I haven't tried gaming yet. May try that later today.

I used the other bios as a guide because with the MSI, I've read that the VRM's are not cooled that well and that 1.28 or so is about the top end on voltage(without running in to a cooling issue). I'm now at 1.275 max.


----------



## mercanteinfiera

no problem for the retialier to ecchange it for me

so the only horrible thing is to stay a week stopped


----------



## camry racing

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *riesennano*
> 
> Hey, i got the MSI gaming 4G. May the gods of the glorious PC-MasterRace be with me and spare me from coil whine.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> oh my, oh my: delievery status was updated and the ETA changed from monday to saturday. this is unbearable!


I own 3 of these no coil whine on any of the 3


----------



## riesennano

thanks for the reassurance! man can't believe i'm so hyped







the first card i played on was a Riva128 aka Diamond Viper, the first one i bought myself was a TNT2..


----------



## benbenkr

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Hequaqua*
> 
> Wow....really? I don't know if I just got lucky or what. Out of the box I've had a strong card, in my opinion. I was able to get game stable in AB @1540/8000, without voltage. My ASIC is 70.7%, but I do have Samsung Vram. With my current bios I can hit 1584, I don't see a big improvement in a increase in memory speed above 8000. I will say that I'm not sure how game stable I am at the moment. I would guess it will be around 1560/8000. The max voltage with my current bios is 1.275. My temps hover around 63-66°. I can upload a copy of the bios if you would like to try it.


I've tried going up to 1557mhz, but my card just can't do that despite having voltages modded to 1.275v. So, with your BIOS I doubt there will be much if I can do. 1.275v is also quite hot for me as I live in a hot country, daytime reach the high 30s here regularly through out the year. At 1.237v, I'm actually already hitting 68-70c in the daytime, despite having my fan at 75% speed. So, yeah... wouldn't wanna try 1.275v long term.

I'm happy enough with 1.237v at 1519/7800. All I want is above 1500 on the core and no throttling.


----------



## enigma7820

Why do i feel like i am the only one who keeps his house at 70F all year regardless of summer or winter anything else is unacceptable to me


----------



## deehoC

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Hequaqua*
> 
> I'm not sure how you have it set up exactly. You will have to adjust the resolution, main monitor, extend desktop in Windows. Make sure you are using the most recent drivers.(although I wouldn't think that would be the cause of your problem)
> 
> All I did was plug my monitors in to both of the DVI ports. Then adjusted in Windows.
> Good Luck!! I have the MSI and love it. I never had any coil whine or any temp throttling issues. I am on my own custom bios and I am very happy with the card. The Vram is concerning, but not a major issue, for me anyway.
> 
> Just read your other post, and I agree. At 1080 my card has no issues. If your card is like mine, you should see throttling when you hit 1.25v. That was the wall I ran into. I am now at 1.275v and in same applications I can hit 1580-1600(was at 1540-1560 before).
> 
> Oh yea....and for about 200 LESS than the 980.


Any chance you could upload your BIOS for me to compare with my own current modified BIOS please? I was able to reach 1566 core boost after my initial round of modding but this time I've done the voltage as well and I'm not seeing much of an improvement. Perhaps I missed a key change and if yours works great for you then I'd really appreciate being able to take a peek at it.


----------



## IDominus

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *deehoC*
> 
> Any chance you could upload your BIOS for me to compare with my own current modified BIOS please? I was able to reach 1566 core boost after my initial round of modding but this time I've done the voltage as well and I'm not seeing much of an improvement. Perhaps I missed a key change and if yours works great for you then I'd really appreciate being able to take a peek at it.


I have a MSI 970 running stable at 1.231 v. Foe 1557Mhz core and 7600Mhz memory. I have uploaded here - see post 3050:

http://www.overclock.net/t/1517316/extract-and-flash-gtx-970-and-980-firmware-zosons-h2o-and-air-custom-bios/3040

I can do higher speed with more voltage but only worth it for benchmarking. Any way you may want to compare settings


----------



## Ddreder

Is anyone else still dealing with core clock drops while playing games? If I dont restart my computer before I play a game it will more often than not happen and get stuck at 1050mhz, 667mhz, 435mhz, ect. it is a real pain in the butt and I am actually looking forward to ditching this card for that reason alone


----------



## XanderTheGoober

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ddreder*
> 
> Is anyone else still dealing with core clock drops while playing games? If I dont restart my computer before I play a game it will more often than not happen and get stuck at 1050mhz, 667mhz, 435mhz, ect. it is a real pain in the butt and I am actually looking forward to ditching this card for that reason alone


Sounds like a driver issue. Only time i get core clocks that are way down there is when I have a driver crash, weirdly enough i pretty much force another driver crash and it fixes it. Maybe try a different driver version before giving up.


----------



## Hequaqua

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *benbenkr*
> 
> I've tried going up to 1557mhz, but my card just can't do that despite having voltages modded to 1.275v. So, with your BIOS I doubt there will be much if I can do. 1.275v is also quite hot for me as I live in a hot country, daytime reach the high 30s here regularly through out the year. At 1.237v, I'm actually already hitting 68-70c in the daytime, despite having my fan at 75% speed. So, yeah... wouldn't wanna try 1.275v long term.
> 
> I'm happy enough with 1.237v at 1519/7800. All I want is above 1500 on the core and no throttling.


I hear ya.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *enigma7820*
> 
> Why do i feel like i am the only one who keeps his house at 70F all year regardless of summer or winter anything else is unacceptable to me


I am in the same ship. I try to keep the temps the same year round.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *deehoC*
> 
> Any chance you could upload your BIOS for me to compare with my own current modified BIOS please? I was able to reach 1566 core boost after my initial round of modding but this time I've done the voltage as well and I'm not seeing much of an improvement. Perhaps I missed a key change and if yours works great for you then I'd really appreciate being able to take a peek at it.


Here ya go....hope you can download it.

https://www.dropbox.com/s/b5rkwjchup4zl84/Hequaqua.rom?dl=0

So far it seems to work well. I made a pass of Firestrike @1605/8100....I think I may have gotten to 1615 before it crashed. I can't remember....I did about 6 passes with different settings.


----------



## Mr-Dark

guys i have qustion

what is the special with evga card ? not classfied for sure im talking about sc and ftw ?

about 90% of my gamer friend say evga for life *** one of them say sell you gigabyte and get evga









why i cant understand !!!!!


----------



## deehoC

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *IDominus*
> 
> I have a MSI 970 running stable at 1.231 v. Foe 1557Mhz core and 7600Mhz memory. I have uploaded here - see post 3050:
> 
> http://www.overclock.net/t/1517316/extract-and-flash-gtx-970-and-980-firmware-zosons-h2o-and-air-custom-bios/3040
> 
> I can do higher speed with more voltage but only worth it for benchmarking. Any way you may want to compare settings


Awesome thanks very much Dominus I'll be sure to take a look at it against mine and see whats up.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Hequaqua*
> 
> I hear ya.
> I am in the same ship. I try to keep the temps the same year round.
> Here ya go....hope you can download it.
> 
> https://www.dropbox.com/s/b5rkwjchup4zl84/Hequaqua.rom?dl=0
> 
> So far it seems to work well. I made a pass of Firestrike @1605/8100....I think I may have gotten to 1615 before it crashed. I can't remember....I did about 6 passes with different settings.


Thank you sir, I appreciate that. Before I tweaked a few things my drivers seemed to crash beyond 1566 no matter what but afterwards I was able to bench at 1600 while noticing some slight artifacting which leads me to believe I've done my voltage incorrectly.

1605/8100 is quite nice! I don't think my memory likes going beyond 8000 but since I've got Hynix and have read they don't clock so well typically I can't complain about my memory results.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mr-Dark*
> 
> guys i have qustion
> 
> what is the special with evga card ? not classfied for sure im talking about sc and ftw ?
> 
> about 90% of my gamer friend say evga for life *** one of them say sell you gigabyte and get evga
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> why i cant understand !!!!!


I believe a lot of people stick to EVGA because of their great support and customer service compared to other companies.


----------



## XanderTheGoober

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mr-Dark*
> 
> guys i have qustion
> 
> what is the special with evga card ? not classfied for sure im talking about sc and ftw ?
> 
> about 90% of my gamer friend say evga for life *** one of them say sell you gigabyte and get evga
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> why i cant understand !!!!!


I have personally never owned an EVGA card but i have heard they have unrivaled customer support.


----------



## mercanteinfiera

even if I am sure I will send back the gtx 970 i cannot set the resoluziotn on the dp port dipaly


----------



## Mr-Dark

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *deehoC*
> 
> Awesome thanks very much Dominus I'll be sure to take a look at it against mine and see whats up.
> Thank you sir, I appreciate that. Before I tweaked a few things my drivers seemed to crash beyond 1566 no matter what but afterwards I was able to bench at 1600 while noticing some slight artifacting which leads me to believe I've done my voltage incorrectly.
> 
> 1605/8100 is quite nice! I don't think my memory likes going beyond 8000 but since I've got Hynix and have read they don't clock so well typically I can't complain about my memory results.
> I believe a lot of people stick to EVGA because of their great support and customer service compared to other companies.


Thats good thing but we dont have customer service here









i think its have super stronge cooler or somthing
Quote:


> I have personally never owned an EVGA card but i have heard they have unrivaled customer support.


me too last gpus i parchase i get the gigabyte over evga i dont know why


----------



## bluedevil

Anyone get any discount on a 970 purchased back in September?


----------



## Hequaqua

Quote:


> 1605/8100 is quite nice! I don't think my memory likes going beyond 8000 but since I've got Hynix and have read they don't clock so well typically I can't complain about my memory results.
> I believe a lot of people stick to EVGA because of their great support and customer service compared to other companies.


I just tried my bios in game. I used AB for my fan profile. Other than that everything else is just the bios. This after playing BF4 for about 40 minutes:


----------



## Hequaqua

Well...just finished up with a chat with Newegg.

Whole conversation took less than 5 minutes. I explained that I didn't have an issue with the 3.5gb problem other than the fact of being mislead. I was offered to return the card for store credit or 10% refund. I took the 10%.....I'm gaming at 1080p at the moment, and with DX12 coming I think this card is still a good buy as far as price/performance. Think the refund was like 35.92 or something, they rounded it up to 40.00.


----------



## grunion

Anyone flashed a 980 bios onto a 970 yet?


----------



## camry racing

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Hequaqua*
> 
> Well...just finished up with a chat with Newegg.
> 
> Whole conversation took less than 5 minutes. I explained that I didn't have an issue with the 3.5gb problem other than the fact of being mislead. I was offered to return the card for store credit or 10% refund. I took the 10%.....I'm gaming at 1080p at the moment, and with DX12 coming I think this card is still a good buy as far as price/performance. Think the refund was like 35.92 or something, they rounded it up to 40.00.


hell I must try again can you tell me who where the guy that assisted you ? I trie to get a store credit for my 3 GTX 970 and they told me that they weren't doing store credits damn liars...


----------



## Hequaqua

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *camry racing*
> 
> hell I must try again can you tell me who where the guy that assisted you ? I trie to get a store credit for my 3 GTX 970 and they told me that they weren't doing store credits damn liars...


ChristopherK.....I believe was the gentleman's name.


----------



## PalominoCreek

Just got myself the G1 after quite a bit of waiting for the AMD cards (which will probably be announced next week, I can already feel it) and honestly I don't see it as a mistake.

I'm not interested in unoptimized ports from AAA companies right now and I need a quiet, cool card for my system. The 3.5GB VRAM might become a problem later on but for now it'll be fine.

Anyone with a G1 here? How are you liking it so far?


----------



## camry racing

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Hequaqua*
> 
> ChristopherK.....I believe was the gentleman's name.


can you help me on how the conversation went. like I said I already tried and they say no...


----------



## TheADLA

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *riesennano*
> 
> Are you for real? Over here in germany a 980 gtx cards starts around 500€ that is just not doable for my wallet right now. And latest videos on youtube show that driver updates have massively improved the stuttering past 1080p and that vram is used past the 3533 limit. And since my derpy ips panel is 1080p i suspect i'm on the safe side.


I'm from Germany too, although I live in China, lol.

I also only play on 1080p and max everything out on High (I don't see a difference between High and Ultra on 1080p) and 2 to 4 x AA (don't see a difference between 4 and 8 x AA either).
Never ran into the VRam issue so far. Highest was 3,5 GB used Vram (I think it was Far Cry 4 or Dying Light, not sure anymore). Always smooth gameplay, never had any stutter issues.
So for me there is no reason yet to switch to a 980 or so, the price/performance difference between a nicely overclocked 970 and and a 980 is not worth it yet in my opinion.
However, it is different if you play on higher resolutions and/or SLI as far as I can see here on other peoples experiences.


----------



## Scorpion49

Well, I finally got my new PSU in. I was using a Rosewill 550W unit that wasn't bad, but I seemed to hit a wall around 103-104% power target with the single daisy-chained 6 pin connectors. I bought a new EVGA G2 1000W (on sale for $139 on Amazon, hell yeah) and hooked up two separate cables to the GPU and now I can get all the way up to 107-108% before I see throttling, although the GPU is only supposed to go to 106%. Without any other changed I can now run Valley for 30 minutes and it will stay at 1420+mhz instead of trickling down to 1329mhz. This weekend I'm going to give it hell and see how far it can go.


----------



## Hequaqua

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *camry racing*
> 
> can you help me on how the conversation went. like I said I already tried and they say no...


I sent you a PM that is the whole conversation.


----------



## camry racing

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Hequaqua*
> 
> I sent you a PM that is the whole conversation.


thank you will try tomorrow again if at least I get them to refund something for 2 of my cards I will be happy


----------



## magnek

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *PalominoCreek*
> 
> Just got myself the G1 after quite a bit of waiting for the AMD cards (which will probably be announced next week, I can already feel it) and honestly I don't see it as a mistake.
> 
> I'm not interested in unoptimized ports from AAA companies right now and I need a quiet, cool card for my system. The 3.5GB VRAM might become a problem later on but for now it'll be fine.
> 
> Anyone with a G1 here? How are you liking it so far?


It's a fine card, arguably one of the best 970s you can buy.

Still trying to figure out how to get past the 1.275V voltage lock though. Even flashing my own BIOS with voltage ramped to 1.3V doesn't make a difference, makes me suspect there's a hardware lock somewhere. I just _know_ if I can push this card to 1.3V I should be able to break 20K Firestrike or 25K 3DMark11. Although at this rate installing Win8 might be the faster way if I really wanted that Firestrike score...


----------



## Hequaqua

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Hequaqua*
> 
> I just tried my bios in game. I used AB for my fan profile. Other than that everything else is just the bios. This after playing BF4 for about 40 minutes:


Played a couple more rounds of BF4, probably around 45 mins. The modded bios is working like it should. I will have to look at the fan profiles in the bios. Would like to have then as close to possible as I have them in AB. For the moment, I just use AB for fan control.

Again....just about the same numbers.....nice solid line on Core/Memory.









Screen Shot:


My team won, and I finished first in points....lmao I'm not that good at it really.


----------



## benbenkr

45 minutes isn't enough to test 24/7 game stability though IMO. I played ACU for 3 hours straight on 1.25v, 1531 core/7800 mem. No crashes. After 3 hours, my driver crashed. Lol.


----------



## Wirerat

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *benbenkr*
> 
> 45 minutes isn't enough to test 24/7 game stability though IMO. I played ACU for 3 hours straight on 1.25v, 1531 core/7800 mem. No crashes. After 3 hours, my driver crashed. Lol.


ac unity is a terrible measure of stability as well. I definitely wouldnt ajust my oc because of any ubisoft game. Not unless it does the samething in more stable game.


----------



## mercanteinfiera

sending back my asus gtx 970
what i can buy in return?


----------



## benbenkr

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Wirerat*
> 
> ac unity is a terrible measure of stability as well. I definitely wouldnt ajust my oc because of any ubisoft game. Not unless it does the samething in more stable game.


I agree.
But my POV is that if your OC can be stable in a game as broken as ACU, it's generally quite safe to assume that it'll also be stable on other well optimized games.

I do however understand that due to the nature of ACU's terrible optimization, it can be difficult to point out why your OC would fail. But my previous setting of 1531/7800 proved unstable once I launched Dota 2 and Starcraft 2, both games that I play regularly and both games that does not even tax half of the 970's performance. The same thing happened, 2-3 hours was fine. After that, the driver would crash or a huge stutter occurance that will mess the game up.


----------



## Nw0rb

Hey everyone I am going to be upgrading my 680 2gb to a 970. I would love some suggestions I have it down to 4 The evga 970 FTW and the Gigabyte G1 or the ASUS Strix and the MSI 4g red or the golden.. Can anyone give me some insight to which is better ? I know most of it is personal opinion but id still like them.


----------



## OutlawII

The G1 is the one i have its a huge card overclocks well,i was going to get the Evga 970 but they did not have a waterblock for it at the time. I really dont think it matters get whatever is cheaper


----------



## Nw0rb

Thanks one more question is it worth the premium for the FTW ?


----------



## Wirerat

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *OutlawII*
> 
> The G1 is the one i have its a huge card overclocks well,i was going to get the Evga 970 but they did not have a waterblock for it at the time. I really dont think it matters get whatever is cheaper


if your going full block it doesnt matter. They perform very well when kept that cool. My evga ftw had no chance of even hitting 1500mhz on air. Now with a loop/block below 40c its at 1568mhz at stock voltages.

However, if you plan to stay on air the g1 is the best choice.


----------



## Hequaqua

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *benbenkr*
> 
> 45 minutes isn't enough to test 24/7 game stability though IMO. I played ACU for 3 hours straight on 1.25v, 1531 core/7800 mem. No crashes. After 3 hours, my driver crashed. Lol.


My clocks have been tested for longer than 45 minutes. The settings I'm at are what I've running in AB for weeks. I just transferred those into my bios so I don't really need to use AB. I'm not saying that I won't hit a problem, but I've been benching and gaming with this card since September....and this is the best its ever performed.


----------



## Nw0rb

Yes I do plan on stay with air and am looking to get a 1500 out of it. I hear there is a voltage lock on the G1's tho would the MSI Twin be better?


----------



## clerick

The msi is ultra quiet. I have mine running at 1525, and in dying light it only gets 68c at 55% fan speed (can't hear it). If you look up the G1 card it seems to have a lot more noise albeit at a lower temp.


----------



## Nw0rb

Thanks a lot guys Im down to Gigabyte g1 or the MSi Golden ill let you all know what i decide.


----------



## XanderTheGoober

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Nw0rb*
> 
> Thanks a lot guys Im down to Gigabyte g1 or the MSi Golden ill let you all know what i decide.


MSI has a bit of sag yet is quieter. Gigabyte most likely doesn't sag as much from what I've seen


----------



## Luck100

Gigabyte G1 is great on air. Almost everyone gets to 1500 MHz or higher without voltage increases. It's quite a long card so make sure your case can handle it. I'm running a pair in SLI and I can still sustain well over 1500 MHz even after they heat up. I don't think I've ever seen them hit 70 C even running 100% usage continuously. If I run vsync they're usually around 50% usage and temps are crazy low (like 50C). The only minus for me is that the idle fan speed is a little higher than I would like. Quiet but not silent - but I have two and my case is very open to sound (perforated window with side fans).


----------



## UZ7

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Nw0rb*
> 
> Thanks a lot guys Im down to Gigabyte g1 or the MSi Golden ill let you all know what i decide.


Gigabyte G1 most has higher oc since stock bios hits 1.26V for 1600 (ymmv) while MSI Gaming/Golden has 1.25V and will top out at 1520-1550ish. Most 970s will do 1400, a good amount 1500 on stock clocks. The gaming and golden here at the house hits 1500 no prob 1.2 stock voltage (far cry 4, dying light, unity etc...) and under 70C> and super quiet. The MSI gaming/golden has pwm fans so while it does do 0dB/0RPM/OFF mode under 60C> you can modify the bios if you'd like to run at 500rpm which is still super quiet.

Gigabyte G1 - Has backplate, triple fans, can hit 1600 w/ 1.26V.

MSI Gaming - no back plate, super quiet dual fans, can hit 1550~ w/ 1.25V
MSI Gaming ME - has back plate, super quiet dual fans, can hit 1550~ w/ 1.25V
MSI Gaming Golden - Copper, heavy, has back plate, super quiet dual fans, can hit 1550~ w/ 1.25V

Now these are not for every card out there but speculation from most users, YMMV some may or may not go as high. Example my card tops out at like 1580/8200 benchable (not game stable), so it can clock high on the ram while some people with different brand/models can go higher on clock and not as high on ram etc...


----------



## Scorpion49

Super excited now, I just ordered a BenQ XL2420G G-sync monitor to try out with the 970. I've been wanting 120+hz back since I replaced my dying VG236HE with a cheap Dell P2414H last year, can't wait to get it in (in fact I paid amazon $15 to bring it to me tomorrow







).


----------



## Nw0rb

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *UZ7*
> 
> Gigabyte G1 most has higher oc since stock bios hits 1.26V for 1600 (ymmv) while MSI Gaming/Golden has 1.25V and will top out at 1520-1550ish. Most 970s will do 1400, a good amount 1500 on stock clocks. The gaming and golden here at the house hits 1500 no prob 1.2 stock voltage (far cry 4, dying light, unity etc...) and under 70C> and super quiet. The MSI gaming/golden has pwm fans so while it does do 0dB/0RPM/OFF mode under 60C> you can modify the bios if you'd like to run at 500rpm which is still super quiet.
> 
> Gigabyte G1 - Has backplate, triple fans, can hit 1600 w/ 1.26V.
> 
> MSI Gaming - no back plate, super quiet dual fans, can hit 1550~ w/ 1.25V
> MSI Gaming ME - has back plate, super quiet dual fans, can hit 1550~ w/ 1.25V
> MSI Gaming Golden - Copper, heavy, has back plate, super quiet dual fans, can hit 1550~ w/ 1.25V
> 
> Now these are not for every card out there but speculation from most users, YMMV some may or may not go as high. Example my card tops out at like 1580/8200 benchable (not game stable), so it can clock high on the ram while some people with different brand/models can go higher on clock and not as high on ram etc...


Great Info... Thank you everyone for your opinions Id love to hear more if anyone has anything more the share







How is the Asus Strix iv heard mixed things and that they have bad CS and I really am Loving that Green on the MSI 100me


----------



## UZ7

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Nw0rb*
> 
> Great Info... Thank you everyone for your opinions Id love to hear more if anyone has anything more the share
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> How is the Asus Strix iv heard mixed things and that they have bad CS and I really am Loving that Green on the MSI 100me


Not 100% sure on the strix only that my friend has one and he likes it lol plus it only uses one 8 pin power if you wanna keep things tidy


----------



## clerick

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Nw0rb*
> 
> Great Info... Thank you everyone for your opinions Id love to hear more if anyone has anything more the share
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> How is the Asus Strix iv heard mixed things and that they have bad CS and I really am Loving that Green on the MSI 100me


Strix only has 8 pin, so it won't OC as high as the msi. Quiet wise the msi is identical to the strix.


----------



## amd955be5670

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *benbenkr*
> 
> 45 minutes isn't enough to test 24/7 game stability though IMO. I played ACU for 3 hours straight on 1.25v, 1531 core/7800 mem. No crashes. After 3 hours, my driver crashed. Lol.


I use the second level of BF4 and Operation locker C point and outside A point as a stability measure. At 1.25V 1557mhz, I would see black horizontal mesh like artifacts. Dropping to 1540mhz resolved the artifacts. ACU can run at 1571mhz at the same voltage without any issues lol. Though memory is certainly weird. I get high scores upto 3888mhz, so one would think thats stable, but I saw artifacts in BF4, until I dropped to 3780mhz. Other games can run fine upto 3850mhz, ACU only likes 3825mhz. Oh man, I wish nvidia allowed memory overvolts, since they allow manufacturers to use sucky Hynix memory. I'm more pissed about having Hynix memory than about the 3.5g thing.


----------



## Nw0rb

So im down to the final 2 The MSI 100 ME or the Gigabyte G1 hard to decide but i do like the green but the blue on the G1 will go with my case...


----------



## Mr-Dark

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Nw0rb*
> 
> Thanks a lot guys Im down to Gigabyte g1 or the MSi Golden ill let you all know what i decide.


G1 for sure i have dual G1 in sli thats very good card

the temp in idle around 26c top card and 20c in the 2nd card and in bf4 after 3h the top card hit 68c and the 2nd card hit 58c only

with single card it want hit 59c with 1500mhz on the core


----------



## Nw0rb

So hard to choose lol


----------



## Matthousef1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Hequaqua*
> 
> I did edit my original bios. I copied the voltages from one I download. I changed the TDP and 3D base to 1400/4001. Set the boost to 1544 with a max of 1557. Changed profiles in boost and clock states. It seems to be running fine. Temps are good, benchmarks are good. I haven't tried gaming yet. May try that later today.
> 
> I used the other bios as a guide because with the MSI, I've read that the VRM's are not cooled that well and that 1.28 or so is about the top end on voltage(without running in to a cooling issue). I'm now at 1.275 max.


I checked your Bios settings in MBT and I think your settings are also good for my MSI card.
I tried to up the core to 1580-1590 with voltage, but everytime I would get a DX error or fixed screen if I would go over 1580.
Funny that when you bench in Valley etc, you can go higher and higher on the core and a round of BF4 is too much.
I checked with long rounds of BF4 what the max would be without upping the voltage (to avoid too much heat) and it seems t is exactly the same as your max boost of 1557.
I am not sure how I can reach 1600Mhz in the Bios, maybe to avoid heat issues on the VRM, I should not go there at all.
I wonder what will happen if I take your Bios and flash it to my card, will this be a big risk ? I see people don't recommend to take a BIOS from others.
Or should I extract my bios, copy all settings from yours and then flash it back to my card ?


----------



## bluedevil

Trying to decide if I should go for broke and go SLI my current 970 Windforce on my 1440P @ 96hz.


----------



## XanderTheGoober

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *bluedevil*
> 
> Trying to decide if I should go for broke and go SLI my current 970 Windforce on my 1440P @ 96hz.


if the 3.5GB vram don't bother you, go for it. otherwise maybe try and wait as long as you can? Me personally my 970 is doing fine at 5760x1080 @60hz which I believe is more demanding than 1440P @60hz. But then again the newest title i play is Far Cry 4 and I am not too broken up about tweaking some settings down to where the crappy console port plays nice.
With that said when the next power house nvidia card comes out I may just upgrade to it and migrate the 970 to the second rig.


----------



## Hequaqua

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Matthousef1*
> 
> I checked your Bios settings in MBT and I think your settings are also good for my MSI card.
> I tried to up the core to 1580-1590 with voltage, but everytime I would get a DX error or fixed screen if I would go over 1580.
> Funny that when you bench in Valley etc, you can go higher and higher on the core and a round of BF4 is too much.
> I checked with long rounds of BF4 what the max would be without upping the voltage (to avoid too much heat) and it seems t is exactly the same as your max boost of 1557.
> I am not sure how I can reach 1600Mhz in the Bios, maybe to avoid heat issues on the VRM, I should not go there at all.
> I wonder what will happen if I take your Bios and flash it to my card, will this be a big risk ? I see people don't recommend to take a BIOS from others.
> Or should I extract my bios, copy all settings from yours and then flash it back to my card ?


That is pretty much what I did. I mean, I messed with a the voltages a little bit from the one I was looking at. I also raised the default clocks, and set the max boost. I know a lot of people say to run your own bio, and that is probably the best thing to do. I have done it both ways, and not had a problem.


----------



## bluedevil

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *XanderTheGoober*
> 
> if the 3.5GB vram don't bother you, go for it. otherwise maybe try and wait as long as you can? Me personally my 970 is doing fine at 5760x1080 @60hz which I believe is more demanding than 1440P @60hz. But then again the newest title i play is Far Cry 4 and I am not too broken up about tweaking some settings down to where the crappy console port plays nice.
> With that said when the next power house nvidia card comes out I may just upgrade to it and migrate the 970 to the second rig.


Except that I run 1440P at 96hz.







just want to max a lot of games and run shadowplay at the same time.


----------



## XanderTheGoober

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *bluedevil*
> 
> except that I run 1440P at 96hz.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> just want to max a lot of games and run shadowplay at the same time.


Yeah you're going to need some horses then. I would say if you can find a deal on a 970 used from someone who is just too broken up about the 3.5gb thing then you might be golden









I already water cooled mine so i have too much work into trying to bother returning or anything.


----------



## xgunnas

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Hequaqua*
> 
> That is pretty much what I did. I mean, I messed with a the voltages a little bit from the one I was looking at. I also raised the default clocks, and set the max boost. I know a lot of people say to run your own bio, and that is probably the best thing to do. I have done it both ways, and not had a problem.


just keep in mind that the voltage only shows up to 1.275 even though the card could be running up to 1.312v

the core clock on the 970 does not scale well with voltage increase. my card barely gets 3 bins or 39mhz going from 1.25v to 1.3v, the best thing about the bios mod for me is the stable voltage so anytime it boosts it goes to max boost right away without the clocks fluctuating which seems to be better for stability overall.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *bluedevil*
> 
> Except that I run 1440P at 96hz.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> just want to max a lot of games and run shadowplay at the same time.


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *XanderTheGoober*
> 
> Yeah you're going to need some horses then. I would say if you can find a deal on a 970 used from someone who is just too broken up about the 3.5gb thing then you might be golden
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I already water cooled mine so i have too much work into trying to bother returning or anything.


this is a nice way to go about it. If you haven't returned your 970 by now then you probably aren't too salty about the 3.5gb thing and it's probably pretty easy to find a used 970 right now.


----------



## Hequaqua

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *xgunnas*
> 
> just keep in mind that the voltage only shows up to 1.275 even though the card could be running up to 1.312v
> 
> the core clock on the 970 does not scale well with voltage increase. my card barely gets 3 bins or 39mhz going from 1.25v to 1.3v, the best thing about the bios mod for me is the stable voltage so anytime it boosts it goes to max boost right away without the clocks fluctuating which seems to be better for stability overall.
> 
> this is a nice way to go about it. If you haven't returned your 970 by now then you probably aren't too salty about the 3.5gb thing and it's probably pretty easy to find a used 970 right now.


Uh.....I didn't realize that. I mean, now that you mention it I do remember reading something about it. I guess I had forgot that fact. After looking at my bios a little closer....yea...I was at 1.325! I adjusted them down to 1.293. I feel a little better about it now. I know I'm under 1.3v. I may adjust it down a little more. I did change my fan settings in the bios too. I think I need to adjust it just a little more so I won't have to have AB running when I'm folding. Gaming I can use AB and my custom profile.

Thanks for reminding me of the reading issue! +1 Rep


----------



## error-id10t

Is anyone else having trouble opening the page in news section about the Nvidia law-suite? I can't open it for some reason, no error, just blank screen.


----------



## Hequaqua

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *error-id10t*
> 
> Is anyone else having trouble opening the page in news section about the Nvidia law-suite? I can't open it for some reason, no error, just blank screen.


Here is the link: http://www.pcworld.com/article/2887234/nvidia-hit-with-false-advertising-suit-over-gtx-970-performance.html


----------



## adamlee05

Recieved my MSI 970 Golden yesterday. ASIC 58.8%. Doesn't seem to OC too well, quick tries of 1475 seem to fail. How are people getting voltage readings over 1.243? No program Ive used will go over this. Not sure where my DMM is at the moment. Im happy with the card either way, got it for $332 shipped new.


----------



## Matthousef1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Hequaqua*
> 
> Uh.....I didn't realize that. I mean, now that you mention it I do remember reading something about it. I guess I had forgot that fact. After looking at my bios a little closer....yea...I was at 1.325! I adjusted them down to 1.293. I feel a little better about it now. I know I'm under 1.3v. I may adjust it down a little more. I did change my fan settings in the bios too. I think I need to adjust it just a little more so I won't have to have AB running when I'm folding. Gaming I can use AB and my custom profile.
> 
> Thanks for reminding me of the reading issue! +1 Rep


Funny how I wanted to ask you why the voltage was 1.325 and moments later I got my answer.
Can you perhaps make another Dropbox link for your new bios to compare ?


----------



## pyra

On average how much of a core clock increase are people getting going from ~1.2v to ~1.3v? I'm just trying to decide if it's worth messing with my bios for a small increase


----------



## Nw0rb

So i am ordering monday or tues and its down to MSI 100 me or the Gigabyte G1 from what iv read either should be able to do 1500 i wonder if the ME being a limited edition is cherry picked ? basicly want best chances at 1500 game stable on air


----------



## hazard99

Hey guys, question for ya. Is there a reason why on games like Far Cry 4 I can run full clock speeds but on on second life it slows itself down. Could this be a problem with my powersupply?

Keep in mind Far Cry is probably way more demanding than second life. Far Cry I don't over temp or go over the tdp. In second life I don't even come close to going over tdp or temps but the clock speeds slow down like the gpu doesnt really have to work all that hard. Its got me stumped since I did by the gpu to handle second life.

Your thoughts please.


----------



## Wirerat

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *hazard99*
> 
> Hey guys, question for ya. Is there a reason why on games like Far Cry 4 I can run full clock speeds but on on second life it slows itself down. Could this be a problem with my powersupply?
> 
> Keep in mind Far Cry is probably way more demanding than second life. Far Cry I don't over temp or go over the tdp. In second life I don't even come close to going over tdp or temps but the clock speeds slow down like the gpu doesnt really have to work all that hard. Its got me stumped since I did by the gpu to handle second life.
> 
> Your thoughts please.


because boost 2.0 adjusts clockspeeds based on several factors. Load % and temps play a role. It definitely has nothing to do with your psu.


----------



## hazard99

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Wirerat*
> 
> because boost 2.0 adjusts clockspeeds based on several factors. Load % and temps play a role. It definitely has nothing to do with your psu.


So the odd thing is, Its surely not under enough load to cause it to boost all the way up but the fps is horrid. I'm talking below 25fps in most cases. The problem is with second life having things set to ultra can really bring the machine to a grinding halt. To me that doesn't make sense though because If i set second life to ultra, its putting a ton of stress on it. Shouldn't I see it boost all the way up? I Might be ok with the subpar frame rates at that point but its not even working to its full potenial.

Btw I appreciate your response.


----------



## xgunnas

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Hequaqua*
> 
> Uh.....I didn't realize that. I mean, now that you mention it I do remember reading something about it. I guess I had forgot that fact. After looking at my bios a little closer....yea...I was at 1.325! I adjusted them down to 1.293. I feel a little better about it now. I know I'm under 1.3v. I may adjust it down a little more. I did change my fan settings in the bios too. I think I need to adjust it just a little more so I won't have to have AB running when I'm folding. Gaming I can use AB and my custom profile.
> 
> Thanks for reminding me of the reading issue! +1 Rep


np. I know for a fact i'm right at 1.3v cause the boost clock the card uses lines up with 1.3v in the bios, it wouldn't use the one with 1.312v for my card. First time i've seen someone with 1.325v with a 970 though, it usually caps at 1.31~. If the voltages were unlocked I wouldn't mind running 1.35v but the 970s doesn't get too much from voltage bumps past 1.25v anyway (not the case with 980s)
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *hazard99*
> 
> Hey guys, question for ya. Is there a reason why on games like Far Cry 4 I can run full clock speeds but on on second life it slows itself down. Could this be a problem with my powersupply?
> 
> Keep in mind Far Cry is probably way more demanding than second life. Far Cry I don't over temp or go over the tdp. In second life I don't even come close to going over tdp or temps but the clock speeds slow down like the gpu doesnt really have to work all that hard. Its got me stumped since I did by the gpu to handle second life.
> 
> Your thoughts please.


if it's a less demanding game it'll use a lower boost clock, not my favorite feature, can lead to crashes on some cards.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *pyra*
> 
> On average how much of a core clock increase are people getting going from ~1.2v to ~1.3v? I'm just trying to decide if it's worth messing with my bios for a small increase


i can only speak for myself on this one.

my clock table is something like 1.2v 1500mhz 1.225 1530 1.25 1570 1.3 1607 (barely, 1610 using +3 on AB would crash it on some games). ram is at 7950

I had stability issues on less demanding games (BL 1.5, lol, Diablo 3) even at stock settings because of boost 2.0, so i had to flash my card's minimum voltage to 1.1v, upping the max voltage to 1.3v was just a side thing. I set the base 3d and max boost clock to be the same thing so it'd boost up to 1607 no matter what game i'm playing and it's always either at 1.1v idle or 1.3v in any games, been using these settings for roughly 3 months and everything has been stable.


----------



## Hequaqua

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Matthousef1*
> 
> Funny how I wanted to ask you why the voltage was 1.325 and moments later I got my answer.
> Can you perhaps make another Dropbox link for your new bios to compare ?


No problem. Here ya go: https://www.dropbox.com/s/0w1l7e4cpgdqndf/022015.rom?dl=0


----------



## Matthousef1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Hequaqua*
> 
> No problem. Here ya go: https://www.dropbox.com/s/0w1l7e4cpgdqndf/022015.rom?dl=0


Thanks a million!


----------



## Hequaqua

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Matthousef1*
> 
> Thanks a million!


No problem. Let me know how it works out for you. I played about 2 hours of BF4 last night, not a single problem. I used AB to raise the core to 1577, and used my custom fan profile. I don't think my temp went over 65°. The only time I had any drop was when I was at the spawn screen. I will run some benchmarks later and see what the top end is for my card, since I did come down in voltage.


----------



## hazard99

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *xgunnas*
> 
> np. I know for a fact i'm right at 1.3v cause the boost clock the card uses lines up with 1.3v in the bios, it wouldn't use the one with 1.312v for my card. First time i've seen someone with 1.325v with a 970 though, it usually caps at 1.31~. If the voltages were unlocked I wouldn't mind running 1.35v but the 970s doesn't get too much from voltage bumps past 1.25v anyway (not the case with 980s)
> if it's a less demanding game it'll use a lower boost clock, not my favorite feature, can lead to crashes on some cards.
> i can only speak for myself on this one.
> 
> my clock table is something like 1.2v 1500mhz 1.225 1530 1.25 1570 1.3 1607 (barely, 1610 using +3 on AB would crash it on some games). ram is at 7950
> 
> I had stability issues on less demanding games (BL 1.5, lol, Diablo 3) even at stock settings because of boost 2.0, so i had to flash my card's minimum voltage to 1.1v, upping the max voltage to 1.3v was just a side thing. I set the base 3d and max boost clock to be the same thing so it'd boost up to 1607 no matter what game i'm playing and it's always either at 1.1v idle or 1.3v in any games, been using these settings for roughly 3 months and everything has been stable.


hmm could I have an example of what to set to force the base boost to say 1505? Would it also still down clock at all? I mean I'm starting to feel like fighting with this cheeseb all 3d world isnt worth it.

Oh yeah tried to make and change by myself and that didn't go well. Also whats the max fan speed you can set. Noise is not a big deal.


----------



## ludkoto

Hello guys
Has anyone with G1 tried Gigayte bioses coz i see a new one for my gpu F13 bios but in description is all about some monitor compatibility not sure should i flash it


----------



## wes1099

I flashed mine with the gigabyte bioses and it works perfectly.


----------



## AngryGoldfish

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *magnek*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *AngryGoldfish*
> 
> Well, I lost the silicon lottery. For G1 Gaming cards, I might be in the worst 10%, I'm not sure. It does not have anything to do with the 970/GM204 as a whole. The gimped memory controller sucks, of course, but it's a different kettle of fish. If you lose the silicon lottery, it's no one's fault. The memory issue is squarely nVidia's. It's different.
> 
> As for why I'm having the issues, I honestly don't know. My voltages seem to be irregular. That's all I can see after weeks and weeks of tweaking that suggest instability. Anything more than 1480Mhz and I seem to hit something I recently found in AB called OV Max Limit, or over-voltage. Any time my card boosts higher than 1480Mhz by itself, I get an over-voltage warning, which is signified as the number '1' in AB. I read that it should be at '0' all the time. If it's not then your GPU may wear out very quickly and stability issues may arise.
> 
> I have tweaked with the voltages, but nothing stable has been found. I'm using the stock BIOS. With the maximum amount of additional mV in AB, I do surpass the 65°C thermal threshold with intensive bencharmking. This could cause throttling. If I boost the card any higher than 1480Mhz, I either get driver crashes or the occasional weird glitches in Far Cry 3. Details in the distance flicker and I get the occasional pop-in and white squares appear, but I only notice them in cut-scenes. I also throttle at anything more than 1480Mhz.. People told me it was my TDP, but I can't see the correlation. It's not my temperatures. I think it has to do with my voltages. I do have an low ASIC score of 64%, but others have roughly the same score and clock in at 1520Mhz easily.
> 
> Edit: I think the draw distance flickering is inherent with the game. Others seem to be experiencing it as well.
> 
> 
> 
> Something sounds screwy with your stock bios, unfortunately I don't know what and that's the best I can offer atm.
> 
> If you tried flashing your own bios it may fix whatever issues you're having. ASIC score doesn't really mean much, my 66% ASIC card will run 1600 core just fine on 1.26V.
Click to expand...

Thanks, man. I've tried the stock BIOS and an updated one from Gigabyte. I did not notice the Max OV Limit warning on my previous BIOS, but that might be because I never paid any attention to it before. I could remove GPU boost and 'bake-in' my max stable overclock. I could increase my TDP to 130%. I could overvolt and raise the thermal throttling limit. It's a lot of experimentation for a card I'm not even satisfied with (VRAM contention).

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *benbenkr*
> 
> Well, if it makes you feel any better... my MSI 970 Gaming is quite a dud too.
> 
> I cannot add more than 115mhz to the core, no matter how much volts I pump into it through AB. It will always throttle or crash.
> My last fix and the only fix so far is to actually go mod the BIOS. I checked the stock BIOS on my card and I can see why it's always throttling or crashing - somehow MSI messed up the voltage values for the TDP. The values for the boost limit is also wrong, or at least in my eyes is what triggers the throttling.
> 
> It's dissapointing when so many others (not just on OCN btw) could bring their MSI 970 Gaming all the way up to 1500 and is game stable just through AB, without any BIOS modding.
> 
> So yeah, I feel like you're in the same situation as me. BIOS modding is what you will need to do, no 2 ways about it. I now have my card boosting to 1519/7800 without throttling or crashing, even in the most broken of games like ACU.


Although you have a different card, for reference, what exactly did you change within the BIOS tweaker and to what values?


----------



## CtXPL

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *xgunnas*
> 
> If you haven't returned your 970 by now then you probably aren't too salty about the 3.5gb thing and it's probably pretty easy to find a used 970 right now.


I don't understand why people are sooooooo salty over such a small thing. It doesn't bother me and I play most everything maxed on about 2 or 4k DSR. But now that you stated that I just might look for some used 970's







Just need a place that has a good price for them


----------



## xgunnas

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *hazard99*
> 
> hmm could I have an example of what to set to force the base boost to say 1505? Would it also still down clock at all? I mean I'm starting to feel like fighting with this cheeseb all 3d world isnt worth it.
> 
> Oh yeah tried to make and change by myself and that didn't go well. Also whats the max fan speed you can set. Noise is not a big deal.


it's not too complicated but not something i can explain completely in words. I have the 3D base clock and Boost clock on the first tab set to the same value, 1607, I had to flash 2times. The first time to find out the max voltage for my card, the 2nd time for adjusting some numbers after finding said voltage.

as for the fan, i turned it up about 10%/200rpm acrossed the board, not sure about the max speed though.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *CtXPL*
> 
> I don't understand why people are sooooooo salty over such a small thing. It doesn't bother me and I play most everything maxed on about 2 or 4k DSR. But now that you stated that I just might look for some used 970's
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Just need a place that has a good price for them


I'm not salty myself but i can see why others are and potential problems. In a game where you have everything maxed out, (shadow of mordor) for example, it'll use about 3650mb ram, from what i've read some of the cards will drop down to 10fps running past 3500mb (i got lucky and didn't have this problem, i haven't push the card past 3650mb though). Some SLI problems have also been blamed/linked to the ram issues.


----------



## Nw0rb

So after a ton of reading and reviews it seems The gigabyte G1 and the MSI 4g are the best choices with that said the G1 may overclock better but has a lot more reports of coil whine then the MSI and the MSI seems to oc almost as well im not looking for crazy just like 1500 game stable without throttling just hard to choose any other input would be welcome.


----------



## Hequaqua

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Nw0rb*
> 
> So after a ton of reading and reviews it seems The gigabyte G1 and the MSI 4g are the best choices with that said the G1 may overclock better but has a lot more reports of coil whine then the MSI and the MSI seems to oc almost as well im not looking for crazy just like 1500 game stable without throttling just hard to choose any other input would be welcome.


I have the MSI 970 and love it....1500 for my card is nothing really. I think most of the 970's can do that. I have had no coil whine, etc. Love it.


----------



## Nw0rb

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Hequaqua*
> 
> I have the MSI 970 and love it....1500 for my card is nothing really. I think most of the 970's can do that. I have had no coil whine, etc. Love it.


Thats been what iv read from almost everyone and the G1 has a lot of coil whine reports on reviews and stuff. I believe iv made up my mind monday when my taxes come in im getting the MSI gaming 100 me. thank you everyone for your input made my choice a lot easier


----------



## magnek

ALL 970s are prone to coil whine, it's a brand agnostic phenomenon. Best just to buy whichever card will suit your needs the best and not worry about coil whine until it becomes a problem. Buying from Amazon will also help make life easier since they have an extremely generous return policy.


----------



## Feladis

How does this performance look for overclocked 970s in SLI?



I got these cards for a total of $540.00 after Amazon refunds. Pretty solid deal I think.


----------



## TheADLA

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Nw0rb*
> 
> So after a ton of reading and reviews it seems The gigabyte G1 and the MSI 4g are the best choices with that said the G1 may overclock better but has a lot more reports of coil whine then the MSI and the MSI seems to oc almost as well im not looking for crazy just like 1500 game stable without throttling just hard to choose any other input would be welcome.


I also have a MSI 970 (Golden Edition) and so far I didn't hear any coil whine yet. Happy with it @1514 boost for now.


----------



## magnek

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Feladis*
> 
> How does this performance look for overclocked 970s in SLI?
> 
> 
> 
> I got these cards for a total of $540.00 after Amazon refunds. Pretty solid deal I think.


Looks fine to me, assuming you're somewhere in the ballpark of 1510 core 7600 mem.


----------



## benbenkr

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *AngryGoldfish*
> 
> Although you have a different card, for reference, what exactly did you change within the BIOS tweaker and to what values?


I think it's easier for me to just upload my BIOS and you can check it out:

ben_970mod_1237v.rom.zip 136k .zip file


----------



## Aluc13

Does anyone have this problem of system locking up completely and blue screen of death error upon cold boot? Trying to figure out what it could be. Updating drivers. It locked up while playing warframe just now and had to do a hard reboot.

System specs are
5870k
16GB RAM corsair vengeance
Cryorog r1 universal
MSI 970
MSI mpower x99
Evga 850w g2


----------



## hhuey5

here is more about the lawsuit ... it makes me glad I didn;'t buy the gpu so early ... only some mfr are doing goodwill to the users in different ways to straighten out the mess but NVidia is stubborn about it thus the classification lawsuit
http://www.kitguru.net/components/graphic-cards/anton-shilov/nvidia-slammed-with-class-action-lawsuit-over-geforce-gtx-970-specifications/


----------



## amd955be5670

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *xgunnas*
> 
> it's not too complicated but not something i can explain completely in words. I have the 3D base clock and Boost clock on the first tab set to the same value, 1607, I had to flash 2times. The first time to find out the max voltage for my card, the 2nd time for adjusting some numbers after finding said voltage.


I have a G1 Gaming as well, what is your card revision? Can you share your BIOS?
Also I tried 1.287v at 1583mhz and it wasn't stable, so I'm pretty sure my card doesnt actually go above 1.275V, unless I am wrong.


----------



## mauley

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *hhuey5*
> 
> here is more about the lawsuit ... it makes me glad I didn;'t buy the gpu so early ... only some mfr are doing goodwill to the users in different ways to straighten out the mess but NVidia is stubborn about it thus the classification lawsuit
> http://www.kitguru.net/components/graphic-cards/anton-shilov/nvidia-slammed-with-class-action-lawsuit-over-geforce-gtx-970-specifications/


Whats bad as well is that Gigabyte are backing Nvidia on this, whereas no other manufacturer has come forward to their defence yet.

Makes me sad because I had a great overclocker in the MSI GTX 970 but it had some other issues which I couldn't deal with so I bought the G1 instead but it doesn't overclock nowhere near as good.

I'd be happy with a subsidized upgrade to the 980 but I'm not sure Gigibyte will be offering anything. Only time will tell I guess.


----------



## benbenkr

I kind of hope the class action lawsuit goes through and win. I like Nvidia, but this time they need a wake up call, a slap in the face. It isn't the first time that they failed to come clean.


----------



## Matthousef1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Hequaqua*
> 
> No problem. Let me know how it works out for you. I played about 2 hours of BF4 last night, not a single problem. I used AB to raise the core to 1577, and used my custom fan profile. I don't think my temp went over 65°. The only time I had any drop was when I was at the spawn screen. I will run some benchmarks later and see what the top end is for my card, since I did come down in voltage.


So I took your Bios as the basis of mine, I only changed a few things a bit, changed the cooling a bit more aggressive in the first tab, as I like my card to be cooled a lot.



I played a couple of rounds of BF4 and all is well! The Bios runs smooth, no issue at all.

AB informed me of the following during BF:

Core running at 1531 (strangely not to 1540 or 1557)
Power consumption was highest at 88
Temp of core was max 56°c
Max rmp fan was 2026 RPM

Don't know why the core wouldn't go up to 1540 or 1557, do I need to change something more ?
Do I perhaps have some more room to go higher ? Probably need to test that with AB, right ?

I noticed in Nvidia Inspector that estimated is on 1531, so I probably need to change something ?


----------



## Hequaqua

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Matthousef1*
> 
> So I took your Bios as the basis of mine, I only changed a few things a bit, changed the cooling a bit more aggressive in the first tab, as I like my card to be cooled a lot.
> 
> 
> 
> I played a couple of rounds of BF4 and all is well! The Bios runs smooth, no issue at all.
> 
> AB informed me of the following during BF:
> 
> Core running at 1531 (strangely not to 1540 or 1557)
> Power consumption was highest at 88
> Temp of core was max 56°c
> Max rmp fan was 2026 RPM
> 
> Don't know why the core wouldn't go up to 1540 or 1557, do I need to change something more ?
> Do I perhaps have some more room to go higher ? Probably need to test that with AB, right ?
> 
> I noticed in Nvidia Inspector that estimated is on 1531, so I probably need to change something ?


Good to hear. What are your voltages?

Post your modified bios and I can look at it if you want.

I just captured this:


----------



## Matthousef1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Hequaqua*
> 
> Good to hear. What are your voltages?
> 
> Post your modified bios and I can look at it if you want.
> 
> I just captured this:


Here you go

https://www.dropbox.com/s/axkjhqijwv3hux2/COPYTHEBIOS1.rom?dl=0

I see in your pic that you captured that the voltage is lower (at 0.850v) and the Core and Mem go back to their defaults in idle mode (135 and 324), with mine I have the feeling it stays on 1400 and 4000.
AB shows me now when I open, it says in idle (while typing only) that the voltage 1.2v and temps are 36°c all the time.
And that is not good, at least I think ??
I must be doing something wrong or is this good ?


----------



## AngryGoldfish

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *benbenkr*
> 
> I think it's easier for me to just upload my BIOS and you can check it out:
> 
> ben_970mod_1237v.rom.zip 136k .zip file


Thanks.


----------



## xgunnas

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *amd955be5670*
> 
> I have a G1 Gaming as well, what is your card revision? Can you share your BIOS?
> Also I tried 1.287v at 1583mhz and it wasn't stable, so I'm pretty sure my card doesnt actually go above 1.275V, unless I am wrong.


rev 1.1 with samsung memory. GPU-Z only shows up to 1.275v but the cards can go up to 1.3v~

the first flash i did was just to find out what the max voltage of my card is by matching its boost clock to the voltage table.

the bios below isn't the one i used to find out the max voltage but the one i'm currently using

http://www.filedropper.com/1607


----------



## Hequaqua

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Matthousef1*
> 
> Here you go
> 
> https://www.dropbox.com/s/axkjhqijwv3hux2/COPYTHEBIOS1.rom?dl=0
> 
> I see in your pic that you captured that the voltage is lower (at 0.850v) and the Core and Mem go back to their defaults in idle mode (135 and 324), with mine I have the feeling it stays on 1400 and 4000.
> AB shows me now when I open, it says in idle (while typing only) that the voltage 1.2v and temps are 36°c all the time.
> And that is not good, at least I think ??
> I must be doing something wrong or is this good ?


It should clock down if you aren't loading anything onto the GPU. The bios looks fine, other than a few of the voltage differences. Those may be why it won't boost to the max of 1557. I would say that the card not idling down would be my biggest concern. I mean you don't need the GPU at 1400 even if you aren't loading it.

I don't see anything that sticks out that would cause that though. I'll look at it a little closer in a bit.


----------



## SSG House

Hello....Im a newbie here...thought I would stop by here and introduce myself and ask some (possibly silly questions)

Im building my first PC since 2002. So far its list of componets is as follows....

Core i7 (4790k)
32gigs of kingston fury (1866- hope theres no serious bottle neck here)
2 MSI GTX 4G "Golden Editions"
ASUS Rog Maximus Formula VII
850w PSU (cert 80 gold)

Now for the silly.....

I want to get a HAF X or HAF XB (which case is better for space do to the fatty video cards....and for the Phantec cpu cooler i want to get)

Also does the Nvidia flaw effect the Gold Editions?

I was cruising through frozencpu looking at liquid cooling but it baffles me. Much has changed since my 100% liquid cooled koooance unit from 2002.

Tips, hints and nudges to the right direction are welcme as well as the typical fng hazzing lol.
I know nothing about Overclocking!


----------



## pyra

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SSG House*
> 
> Hello....Im a newbie here...thought I would stop by here and introduce myself and ask some (possibly silly questions)
> 
> Im building my first PC since 2002. So far its list of componets is as follows....
> 
> Core i7 (4790k)
> 32gigs of kingston fury (1866- hope theres no serious bottle neck here)
> 2 MSI GTX 4G "Golden Editions"
> ASUS Rog Maximus Formula VII
> 850w PSU (cert 80 gold)
> 
> Now for the silly.....
> 
> I want to get a HAF X or HAF XB (which case is better for space do to the fatty video cards....and for the Phantec cpu cooler i want to get)
> 
> Also does the Nvidia flaw effect the Gold Editions?
> 
> I was cruising through frozencpu looking at liquid cooling but it baffles me. Much has changed since my 100% liquid cooled koooance unit from 2002.
> 
> Tips, hints and nudges to the right direction are welcme as well as the typical fng hazzing lol.
> I know nothing about Overclocking!


Hello and welcome!!! first of all what are you going to do with 32gb of RAM? if its predominantly a gaming pc then there isn't much need for that much (although if I'm probably going to upgrade to 32gb soon... just because I can)

The HAF X should allow for longer cards but both will fit your CPU cooler (both should fit any GTX970 too)

All GTX970s are cursed with the VRAM issue, its a hard fault which can't really be fixed, it seems to be problamatic sometimes but I havn't really noticed it, shadow of mordor on max settings goes over the 3.5gb for me and i notice no slow downs

Check out the all in one watercooling kits from corsair, they are pretty good.

EDIT: what monitor(s) are you getting? just asking because 2 GTX970s on a single 1080p monitor would be a waste


----------



## SSG House

I got the 32gigs of RAM as a bundle on presidents day. Figure i might as well use it.

As for monitor I was planning on grabbing this or something like it. http://www.amazon.com/Samsung-28-Inch-Definition-Monitor-U28D590D/dp/B00IEZGWI2
Eventually a second monitor just 1080p would be used for multi tasking while gaming.


----------



## pyra

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SSG House*
> 
> I got the 32gigs of RAM as a bundle on presidents day. Figure i might as well use it.
> 
> As for monitor I was planning on grabbing this or something like it. http://www.amazon.com/Samsung-28-Inch-Definition-Monitor-U28D590D/dp/B00IEZGWI2
> Eventually a second monitor just 1080p would be used for multi tasking while gaming.


not sure if the GTX970 VRAM issue will be more noticeable on a 4k monitor, I'm using 3 1080p monitors in surround and I don't seem to have any problems, hopefully a GTX970, 4K user will join in.


----------



## SSG House

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *pyra*
> 
> not sure if the GTX970 VRAM issue will be more noticeable on a 4k monitor, I'm using 3 1080p monitors in surround and I don't seem to have any problems, hopefully a GTX970, 4K user will join in.


Wow 3 monitors would make me go buggy. How does that setup work...do the edges get bothersome?


----------



## killerhz

so ready to now work on an upgrade to my pc. i know i want a 970 for sure but just not sure which one is the best. would like to get a good overclocker lol but will be used mostly for gaming 1080p..


----------



## pyra

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SSG House*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *pyra*
> 
> not sure if the GTX970 VRAM issue will be more noticeable on a 4k monitor, I'm using 3 1080p monitors in surround and I don't seem to have any problems, hopefully a GTX970, 4K user will join in.
> 
> 
> 
> Wow 3 monitors would make me go buggy. How does that setup work...do the edges get bothersome?
Click to expand...



you forget the borders after a while.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *killerhz*
> 
> so ready to now work on an upgrade to my pc. i know i want a 970 for sure but just not sure which one is the best. would like to get a good overclocker lol but will be used mostly for gaming 1080p..


Are you going to see much benefit going from a 780 to a 970 at 1080p?


----------



## bluedevil

About to pull the trigger on my new system....z97 mATX 970 SLI......haven't gone SLI since the 7900GTO days.....should I SLI? Gaming at 1440P @ 96hz....


----------



## SSG House

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *pyra*
> 
> 
> 
> you forget the borders after a while.


That picture is amazing...is that all three monitors? I dont see any edges and what zet up are you running haha now im thinking multi display like that.

Btw what game is that? Im looking for a new MMO i loved the everquest series...not so much wow


----------



## pyra

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *bluedevil*
> 
> About to pull the trigger on my new system....z97 mATX 970 SLI......haven't gone SLI since the 7900GTO days.....should I SLI? Gaming at 1440P @ 96hz....


Do you already own a 970? if so what's your current performance like?

I'd say yes, get another if you already own one...
....and no, get a 980 or look at the benches of the 290X 8gb crossfire, if you don't.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SSG House*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *pyra*
> 
> 
> 
> you forget the borders after a while.
> 
> 
> 
> That picture is amazing...is that all three monitors? I dont see any edges and what zet up are you running haha now im thinking multi display like that.
> 
> Btw what game is that? Im looking for a new MMO i loved the everquest series...not so much wow
Click to expand...



sorry about the crap pic, but thats what it looks like in front of me (but better, the photo really hasnt done it justice), you do forget the borders after a while (would be easier to set up if I had a bigger desk)

the game is shadow of mordor, plays a little bit like the batman arkham series, great game but nothing like everquest.


----------



## bluedevil

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *pyra*
> 
> Do you already own a 970? if so what's your current performance like?
> 
> I'd say yes, get another if you already own one...
> ....and no, get a 980 or look at the benches of the 290X 8gb crossfire, if you don't.


Yeah I have a Gigabyte GTX 970 Windforce OC.







I plan on doing a little reverse airflow in a CM N200 mATX case. Should keep the CPU and GPUs cool.









Or I could contact Newegg for a refund/credit.


----------



## pyra

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *bluedevil*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *pyra*
> 
> Do you already own a 970? if so what's your current performance like?
> 
> I'd say yes, get another if you already own one...
> ....and no, get a 980 or look at the benches of the 290X 8gb crossfire, if you don't.
> 
> 
> 
> Yeah I have a Gigabyte GTX 970 Windforce OC.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I plan on doing a little reverse airflow in a CM N200 mATX case. Should keep the CPU and GPUs cool.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Or I could contact Newegg for a refund/credit.
Click to expand...

Are you experiencing any issues with the VRAM problem?


----------



## SSG House

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *pyra*
> 
> Do you already own a 970? if so what's your current performance like?
> 
> I'd say yes, get another if you already own one...
> ....and no, get a 980 or look at the benches of the 290X 8gb crossfire, if you don't.
> 
> 
> sorry about the crap pic, but thats what it looks like in front of me (but better, the photo really hasnt done it justice), you do forget the borders after a while (would be easier to set up if I had a bigger desk)
> 
> the game is shadow of mordor, plays a little bit like the batman arkham series, great game but nothing like everquest.


Thats a nice set up...are you running 2 970s or triple sli?
What monitors? Now im seriously debating a tri setup....looks awesome


----------



## pyra

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SSG House*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *pyra*
> 
> Do you already own a 970? if so what's your current performance like?
> 
> I'd say yes, get another if you already own one...
> ....and no, get a 980 or look at the benches of the 290X 8gb crossfire, if you don't.
> 
> 
> sorry about the crap pic, but thats what it looks like in front of me (but better, the photo really hasnt done it justice), you do forget the borders after a while (would be easier to set up if I had a bigger desk)
> 
> the game is shadow of mordor, plays a little bit like the batman arkham series, great game but nothing like everquest.
> 
> 
> 
> Thats a nice set up...are you running 2 970s or triple sli?
> What monitors? Now im seriously debating a tri setup....looks awesome
Click to expand...

That's just of 1 GTX970, I wouldn't recommend the monitors i have, they cant be tilted and have no vesa mount so I cant buy a 1x3 stand for them, (I didn't realise either of these points when I bought them)

My 1 GTX970 powers 5760-1080 fine, I get the occasional slow down in Dying light and Lords of the fallen but other than that it seems to be maxing everything at smooth frame rates. 2 in SLI would be great

EDIT: Works brilliant for race sims too


----------



## bluedevil

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *pyra*
> 
> Are you experiencing any issues with the VRAM problem?


nope not all. Just want to max everything.


----------



## Razzaa

Has anyone released a fullcover water block for the G1 Gaming 970? If so, who sells it?

Edit: Found one @ EK.


----------



## SSG House

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Razzaa*
> 
> Has anyone released a fullcover water block for the G1 Gaming 970? If so, who sells it?
> 
> Edit: Found one @ EK.


I was poking around EK and sent in a compatibility request to see if the msi gtx 970 kit will fit the msi gtx 970 gold edition....that was a week ago...i think they are laughing at my noobishness.

Edited because I have fat fingers and using my cell phone lol


----------



## fleetfeather

Despite the issue not impacting my usage scenarios... Amazon swung me a partial refund for the GTX 970 I bought. I don't even own that particular GTX 970 any more; I swapped it out for another 970 months ago. Nevertheless, Amazon CS is miles ahead of local retailers here in Australia.









1. Copy-paste the transcript seen on reddit
2. Link the PCPer article describing how others have had partial refunds granted
3. Wait a moment
4. Get partially refunded


----------



## Razzaa

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *fleetfeather*
> 
> Despite the issue not impacting my usage scenarios... Amazon swung me a partial refund for the GTX 970 I bought. I don't even own that particular GTX 970 any more; I swapped it out for another 970 months ago. Nevertheless, Amazon CS is miles ahead of local retailers here in Australia.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 1. Copy-paste the transcript seen on reddit
> 2. Link the PCPer article describing how others have had partial refunds granted
> 3. Wait a moment
> 4. Get partially refunded


Soooo you were not affected by the issues some people claim to have. You dont even own the card anymore. You took a partial refund anyway? Seems legit.................this is the case with most people screaming for a refund it seems. They have no issues but think they are entitled to free stuff!!


----------



## fleetfeather

I have another GTX 970 atm; the one I bought through Amazon was sold off. I wasn't impacted by the issue because I'm not playing VRAM-intensive games. I took a partial refund partly because I was interested in these claims that people were making and wondered how wide-spread this refund situation really is (if they had've told me "sorry, nope" I wouldn't of minded at all), and partly because "why not".

Lets make no mistake, NV is a for-profit business, and Amazon will easily eat a refund cost (or claim back the refund cost through future dealings with NV) for the sake of their customers. Taking a partial refund of 20% for an EVGA SC ACX1.0 purchase smells like justice for a under-baked ACX1.0 design (which I was geoblocked out of a free upgrade to a ACX2.0 card during that little fiasco). Amazon is more than likely going to see this 20% refund used for purchases on Amazon-sold products.


----------



## TK421

My GTX 970 G1 with hynix memory can clock to 3715MHz memory. Is this considered high or did I get a bad sample?


----------



## amd955be5670

So.. isn't this a repeat of the the miners buying up r9s? Second hand 970s will sell at a better price/perf ratio than what nv/amd offers next. I for one will get something in 2h 2015. Might even be a second hand 980 if it has sammy memory.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *xgunnas*
> 
> rev 1.1 with samsung memory. GPU-Z only shows up to 1.275v but the cards can go up to 1.3v~
> 
> the first flash i did was just to find out what the max voltage of my card is by matching its boost clock to the voltage table.
> 
> the bios below isn't the one i used to find out the max voltage but the one i'm currently using
> 
> http://www.filedropper.com/1607


Sorry, but I still don't quite get how you verified the card runs at 1.3V for sure. Do you have the test bios?

#reply to post 13420 (wow 420 in the end)
My Hynix goes to 3780mhz bf4 stable, 3825mhz game stable, 3888mhz highest benchmark scores, not stable. You'd have to be extremely lucky to get 4ghz on hynix. I just wish memory overvoltage comes soon.


----------



## TK421

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *amd955be5670*
> 
> So.. isn't this a repeat of the the miners buying up r9s? Second hand 970s will sell at a better price/perf ratio than what nv/amd offers next. I for one will get something in 2h 2015. Might even be a second hand 980 if it has sammy memory.
> Sorry, but I still don't quite get how you verified the card runs at 1.3V for sure. Do you have the test bios?
> 
> #reply to post 13420 (wow 420 in the end)
> My Hynix goes to 3780mhz bf4 stable, 3825mhz game stable, 3888mhz highest benchmark scores, not stable. You'd have to be extremely lucky to get 4ghz on hynix. I just wish memory overvoltage comes soon.


I burn in the card using Metro 2033 frontline 10 pass, the max clock I have is 1599 and 3715 memory. It is with 1.31(?, shows as 1.275 in nvinspector) volt and 300-350w tdp limit.

How exactly can the memory be overvolted? I know some cards can do it, but I don't see the option to raise memory volt value in maxwell bios editor.

Samsung is a better vRAM manufacturer then?


----------



## Matthousef1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Hequaqua*
> 
> It should clock down if you aren't loading anything onto the GPU. The bios looks fine, other than a few of the voltage differences. Those may be why it won't boost to the max of 1557. I would say that the card not idling down would be my biggest concern. I mean you don't need the GPU at 1400 even if you aren't loading it.
> 
> I don't see anything that sticks out that would cause that though. I'll look at it a little closer in a bit.


Yeah, I don't get it either









Maybe for now I will go back to my stock Bios until we figure this out.

Strangeeeee


----------



## benbenkr

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TK421*
> 
> My GTX 970 G1 with hynix memory can clock to 3715MHz memory. Is this considered high or did I get a bad sample?


About as good as it can get for Hynix. My MSI Golden (Hynix) however hits 3900, no more than that.


----------



## TK421

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *benbenkr*
> 
> About as good as it can get for Hynix. My MSI Golden (Hynix) however hits 3900, no more than that.


M
Have anyone tried to figure out how we can raise voltage on the memory?


----------



## Nw0rb

Pulled the trigger on a MSI gtx 970 gaming 100 me should be here tomorrow cant wait. i will let u all kno how it goes


----------



## Hequaqua

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Matthousef1*
> 
> Yeah, I don't get it either
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Maybe for now I will go back to my stock Bios until we figure this out.
> 
> Strangeeeee


I know right. I think the voltages are off still. I don't have any problems when the card boosts, but if I push the core clock down at all, I get OV limit warning in AB. Like you I may go back to the original bios until I can figure it out. I don't like running my card @1557/8000 to fold. I set it down to 1518 in AB, but like I said I get the OV limit warning.

Oh well, back to the drawing board....


----------



## IDominus

Has anybody tried to run multiple sessions of the Heaven benchmark - it seems a good way to stress test & check stability/ temps especially as it utilises the majority of the memory. I tried 3 & it utilised 3.3GB



I tried another session & all 4 sessions went to 1fps - ran out of GPU memory ? Interestingly the CPU utilisation went right down to around 25%.

Anyway thought this may be an interesting approach to stress testing using the free benchmark tool. I would be interested to see what others find?


----------



## Hequaqua

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *IDominus*
> 
> Has anybody tried to run multiple sessions of the Heaven benchmark - it seems a good way to stress test & check stability/ temps especially as it utilises the majority of the memory. I tried 3 & it utilised 3.3GB
> 
> 
> 
> I tried another session & all 4 sessions went to 1fps - ran out of GPU memory ? Interestingly the CPU utilisation went right down to around 25%.
> 
> Anyway thought this may be an interesting approach to stress testing using the free benchmark tool. I would be interested to see what others find?


I uninstalled Heaven just recently. I did try it with Valley though.....interesting. I had two windows fullscreen, and 3 that were just on the desktop. I opened 3 and it ran fairly well. When I opened the 4th it did start to stutter. The 5th brought it to a standstill. Showing once again that the 3.5gb is a issue, but only when the card is loaded like crazy.

Here is a screen shot:


EDIT: Second Test


Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!



This time all I set the resolution to 1024x576 and didn't run them full screen. I don't think for what I was trying to do that the resolution would matter. I opened them one at a time, that way AB would capture FPS/Memory Usage.

If you look at AB you can see where I opened each new window. The FPS line starts to drop as the Mem starts to fill. It finally reached the >3.5gb limit with the 6th window. I know there are easier ways to just fill the Vram, but I thought this was the best way to be able to see it. You can see by the end of the test all of the windows have about the same FPS. All of them are <12 FPS. This is the same result the I saw with BF4, only this was a lot easier to bench.

I would like to note though.....the Core/Memory clocks on the card never throttle...and temps looks great...


----------



## mercanteinfiera

I have a very strange issue

I have 3 monitor

1 - connected via vga
2- connected via displayport
3 - connected via dvi

the displayport one freeze sometimes and every restart is black
why?


----------



## Hequaqua

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mercanteinfiera*
> 
> I have a very strange issue
> 
> I have 3 monitor
> 
> 1 - connected via vga
> 2- connected via displayport
> 3 - connected via dvi
> 
> the displayport one freeze sometimes and every restart is black
> why?


Still having a problem with it I see? Have your tried a different DP cable? Just throwing out ideas. I know you said you had it cutting in and out when you touched the cable. If I remember, you did get the monitor to work with DVI, right?

I would try a different cable, if you have already, and still are having a problem, it might be the DP port on the card or DP port the monitor.


----------



## IDominus

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Hequaqua*
> 
> I uninstalled Heaven just recently. I did try it with Valley though.....interesting. I had two windows fullscreen, and 3 that were just on the desktop. I opened 3 and it ran fairly well. When I opened the 4th it did start to stutter. The 5th brought it to a standstill. Showing once again that the 3.5gb is a issue, but only when the card is loaded like crazy.
> 
> Here is a screen shot:
> 
> 
> EDIT: Second Test
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> This time all I set the resolution to 1024x576 and didn't run them full screen. I don't think for what I was trying to do that the resolution would matter. I opened them one at a time, that way AB would capture FPS/Memory Usage.
> 
> If you look at AB you can see where I opened each new window. The FPS line starts to drop as the Mem starts to fill. It finally reached the >3.5gb limit with the 6th window. I know there are easier ways to just fill the Vram, but I thought this was the best way to be able to see it. You can see by the end of the test all of the windows have about the same FPS. All of them are <12 FPS. This is the same result the I saw with BF4, only this was a lot easier to bench.
> 
> I would like to note though.....the Core/Memory clocks on the card never throttle...and temps looks great...


Very interesting and as you say it shows the effect on FPS of the last 0.5 GB. My 4th Heaven session would equate to 4.4GB of VRAM hence the massive drop I experienced when it started using system memory. It's great you experienced no throttling. I did not either with the 3 sessions running for 30 mins and the temps did not exceed 67 degrees Celsius with my custom fan settings and low voltage.


----------



## mercanteinfiera

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Hequaqua*
> 
> Still having a problem with it I see? Have your tried a different DP cable? Just throwing out ideas. I know you said you had it cutting in and out when you touched the cable. If I remember, you did get the monitor to work with DVI, right?
> 
> I would try a different cable, if you have already, and still are having a problem, it might be the DP port on the card or DP port the monitor.


I bought a simple new cable and it work
but I have black screen on windows start and after a screen saver

i have to connect and de-connect several time to let it work o restart.
so boring
then if it goes the monitor is ok....

but to let it start is hard


----------



## Matthousef1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Hequaqua*
> 
> I know right. I think the voltages are off still. I don't have any problems when the card boosts, but if I push the core clock down at all, I get OV limit warning in AB. Like you I may go back to the original bios until I can figure it out. I don't like running my card @1557/8000 to fold. I set it down to 1518 in AB, but like I said I get the OV limit warning.
> 
> Oh well, back to the drawing board....


I have never seen this OV limit warning in AB ? Good to know it exists.

I did go back to the original BIOS and then the clocks went down, but when I played some BF4, it again would hang in high core clock speed after I finised.

I maybe think I figured it out why the clocks wouldn't go back to idle. I think it has something to do with the setting "Energy Control mode" in Nvidia Configuation under "Manage 3D settngs"
It was on "Optimal Performance" and then the core clocks would stay high, but when I put it back on "Adaptive", it goes down again.
It kinda makes sense ? Not sure if you have it also on "Adaptive" ?


----------



## AngryGoldfish

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Matthousef1*
> 
> I have never seen this OV limit warning in AB ? Good to know it exists.
> 
> I did go back to the original BIOS and then the clocks went down, but when I played some BF4, it again would hang in high core clock speed after I finised.
> 
> I maybe think I figured it out why the clocks wouldn't go back to idle. I think it has something to do with the setting "Energy Control mode" in Nvidia Configuation under "Manage 3D settngs"
> It was on "Optimal Performance" and then the core clocks would stay high, but when I put it back on "Adaptive", it goes down again.
> It kinda makes sense ? Not sure if you have it also on "Adaptive" ?


I get the warning as well. Whenever my card boosts to 1500Mhz, I get the warning. Whenever it downclocks to 1488Mhz, the warning goes away.


----------



## Hequaqua

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Matthousef1*
> 
> I have never seen this OV limit warning in AB ? Good to know it exists.
> 
> I did go back to the original BIOS and then the clocks went down, but when I played some BF4, it again would hang in high core clock speed after I finised.
> 
> I maybe think I figured it out why the clocks wouldn't go back to idle. I think it has something to do with the setting "Energy Control mode" in Nvidia Configuation under "Manage 3D settngs"
> It was on "Optimal Performance" and then the core clocks would stay high, but when I put it back on "Adaptive", it goes down again.
> It kinda makes sense ? Not sure if you have it also on "Adaptive" ?


You are talking about "Power Management Mode"? I have that set to Max Performance. My card will clock down when not under load though. Hmmmm, interesting. I think my problem is in the voltage settings. I'm going to try and figure them out again later.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *AngryGoldfish*
> 
> I get the warning as well. Whenever my card boosts to 1500Mhz, I get the warning. Whenever it downclocks to 1488Mhz, the warning goes away.


That's really odd that you get it under the 1500 and not when the card boosts. What is your voltage @1488 and @1500?
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mercanteinfiera*
> 
> I bought a simple new cable and it work
> but I have black screen on windows start and after a screen saver
> 
> i have to connect and de-connect several time to let it work o restart.
> so boring
> then if it goes the monitor is ok....
> 
> but to let it start is hard


It sounds to me like it is the DP on the card. Have you contacted your card Mfg, to see if they could help?


----------



## Rahldrac

I have two gigabyte G1 cards that are under water.
I have a very strange issue, that I do not know if is because of the cards or the monitor.

When I connect my DP cable to the DP port, it some times does not find any signal, changing it around always solve the problem, even tho I sometimes have to try several different once. It is usually present only when the computer have been completely without power, not when only turned on off.


----------



## Hequaqua

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mercanteinfiera*
> 
> I bought a simple new cable and it work
> but I have black screen on windows start and after a screen saver
> 
> i have to connect and de-connect several time to let it work o restart.
> so boring
> then if it goes the monitor is ok....
> 
> but to let it start is hard


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Rahldrac*
> 
> I have two gigabyte G1 cards that are under water.
> I have a very strange issue, that I do not know if is because of the cards or the monitor.
> 
> When I connect my DP cable to the DP port, it some times does not find any signal, changing it around always solve the problem, even tho I sometimes have to try several different once. It is usually present only when the computer have been completely without power, not when only turned on off.


This guy is having some type of the same problem with his DP. I'm not sure what card he has.


----------



## mercanteinfiera

mfg says confusing things about card do not support multiple screens or stuff like that.
retailer accept sostitution

but really it works accept loosing signal but when u restart after a lot of time


----------



## Hequaqua

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mercanteinfiera*
> 
> mfg says confusing things about card do not support multiple screens or stuff like that.
> retailer accept sostitution
> 
> but really it works accept loosing signal but when u restart after a lot of time


What card do you have?


----------



## magnek

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TK421*
> 
> M
> Have anyone tried to figure out how we can raise voltage on the memory?


It'll have to be a hard mod, and unless you're chasing numbers generally not worth the risk.


----------



## TK421

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *magnek*
> 
> It'll have to be a hard mod, and unless you're chasing numbers generally not worth the risk.


That's disappointing to hear, thanks anyways.


----------



## mercanteinfiera

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Hequaqua*
> 
> What card do you have?


asus strix gtx 970 oc

monitor hp zr2740w


----------



## Matthousef1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Hequaqua*
> 
> You are talking about "Power Management Mode"? I have that set to Max Performance. My card will clock down when not under load though. Hmmmm, interesting. I think my problem is in the voltage settings. I'm going to try and figure them out again later.


Yes you are correct about "Power Management Mode", sorry, I have to translate it back from Dutch to English.

I found on the Geforce forum that several people with a MSI GTX 980 have the same problem that the clocks would stay high and would not back down after a while.
I also found on Tomshardware that someone had the same problem and he changed this Power Management Mode back to Adaptive and his problems went away.

I hope it's not really a problem that I keep this on Adaptive instead of Max Perf. I do want it to go as maximum possible within games like BF4 etc.
Just my luck grrrr


----------



## Hequaqua

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mercanteinfiera*
> 
> asus strix gtx 970 oc
> 
> monitor hp zr2740w


Dang Dude.....I'm not sure what to tell you. It sounds to me like it's a hardware issue. I think I would exchange the card. Do you have some one that you could install the card in their computer and see if the same problem occurs? I know it's a lot of work.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Matthousef1*
> 
> Yes you are correct about "Power Management Mode", sorry, I have to translate it back from Dutch to English.
> 
> I found on the Geforce forum that several people with a MSI GTX 980 have the same problem that the clocks would stay high and would not back down after a while.
> I also found on Tomshardware that someone had the same problem and he changed this Power Management Mode back to Adaptive and his problems went away.
> 
> I hope it's not really a problem that I keep this on Adaptive instead of Max Perf. I do want it to go as maximum possible within games like BF4 etc.
> Just my luck grrrr


I'm not sure why that would keep the clocks high. I hear what you are saying. I have mine set to Max Performance, and haven't had that issue. Set it to adaptive in 3D Global, then got to the Program Settings tab in Nvidia Control, and highlight BF4, set it to max performance and see if the problem shows up again. Really odd though.


----------



## amd955be5670

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *magnek*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *TK421*
> 
> M
> Have anyone tried to figure out how we can raise voltage on the memory?
> 
> 
> 
> It'll have to be a hard mod, and unless you're chasing numbers generally not worth the risk.
Click to expand...

I think Hynix runs at 1.6V, wouldn't 1.75 give us the 2000mhz we need?


----------



## Matthousef1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Hequaqua*
> 
> I'm not sure why that would keep the clocks high. I hear what you are saying. I have mine set to Max Performance, and haven't had that issue. Set it to adaptive in 3D Global, then got to the Program Settings tab in Nvidia Control, and highlight BF4, set it to max performance and see if the problem shows up again. Really odd though.


Well your suggestion worked perfectly..it indeed went back down again.
Played a round of BF4 and it went back to the idle state









Example:


----------



## Hequaqua

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Matthousef1*
> 
> Well your suggestion worked perfectly..it indeed went back down again.
> Played a round of BF4 and it went back to the idle state
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Example:


Great! Looks good. I play quite a bit of BF4....my game name is same as here....look me up. I'm usually on in the evenings here on the East coast of US.


----------



## deehoC

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Hequaqua*
> 
> I just tried my bios in game. I used AB for my fan profile. Other than that everything else is just the bios. This after playing BF4 for about 40 minutes:


Well after comparing my BIOS to yours it turns out mine was almost identical minus the boost speed/clock changes (we had the same power limits/tdp). Thanks again for providing yours so I could check it out.

As far as I can tell my card tops out at 1570/8000 (Hynix memory) but I was getting random DX errors crashing my BF4 once in a blue moon so I've started testing with just my Core clock speed raised and Memory at stock to see if perhaps my Memory can only do 8000 in benchmarks (and probably just barely at that).

 This is after like an hour of BF4 and so far so good. Those temps are with a small electric heater going in my room as well.

edit: Average speed shows 1567 clock when just exiting BF4 but between map changes my average goes down so no worries on throttling there.


----------



## Hequaqua

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *deehoC*
> 
> Well after comparing my BIOS to yours it turns out mine was almost identical minus the boost speed/clock changes (we had the same power limits/tdp). Thanks again for providing yours so I could check it out.
> 
> As far as I can tell my card tops out at 1570/8000 (Hynix memory) but I was getting random DX errors crashing my BF4 once in a blue moon so I've started testing with just my Core clock speed raised and Memory at stock to see if perhaps my Memory can only do 8000 in benchmarks (and probably just barely at that).
> 
> This is after like an hour of BF4 and so far so good. Those temps are with a small electric heater going in my room as well.
> 
> edit: Average speed shows 1567 clock when just exiting BF4 but between map changes my average goes down so no worries on throttling there.


Good deal!! I've been playing a lot of BF4 in the past few days....and everything runs fine. I'm at 1556/8000 in game, and yea, my core does clock down when spawning/map changes. Great that you can hit 8000 on the memory.....a lot of people with the Hynix haven't been as lucky.









Here is a shot of AB after I had been playing for about 2 hours this morning:


----------



## Cambokp

Hi guys, had anyone run 4 card at all? i seen on 3dmark theres a few posted with running 4 cards?


----------



## deehoC

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Cambokp*
> 
> Hi guys, had anyone run 4 card at all? i seen on 3dmark theres a few posted with running 4 cards?


From what I know you can only do 3-way SLI with 970s but I believe you can 4-way the 980s.


----------



## icehotshot

Hey guys, so I just received my EVGA gtx 970 SSC yesterday. Only $232 after EVGA bucks







. It does 1500mhz with only raising the power limit and a tad bit of voltage.



I am having trouble getting past 1500mhz with being limited to +87mv which comes out to 1.25v max. I'm wondering what is considered a max "safe-ish" voltage for these cards.

Thanks!


----------



## PalominoCreek

Capture.PNG 13k .PNG file


Hai.

Newly acquired G1, this is all on ultra presets, haven't overclocked yet so it's all factory defaults. I am however on a 1050p monitor so in theory it should shield more FPS than it would on a 1080p display. Wondering if this result is good enough or worst than it should be?


----------



## Hequaqua

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *icehotshot*
> 
> Hey guys, so I just received my EVGA gtx 970 SSC yesterday. Only $232 after EVGA bucks
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> . It does 1500mhz with only raising the power limit and a tad bit of voltage.
> 
> 
> 
> I am having trouble getting past 1500mhz with being limited to +87mv which comes out to 1.25v max. I'm wondering what is considered a max "safe-ish" voltage for these cards.
> 
> Thanks!


I think the max voltage is like 1.31. I'm not 100% sure. I was running mine at 1.275, but I do believe I was closer to the upper limit. I was told that it will only report 1.275v even if you are above it.

I have since edited my bios(again)....and I'm now at 1566/8000 @ 1.256v. Temps are good, no throttling during gaming or benchmarking.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *PalominoCreek*
> 
> Capture.PNG 13k .PNG file
> 
> 
> Hai.
> 
> Newly acquired G1, this is all on ultra presets, haven't overclocked yet so it's all factory defaults. I am however on a 1050p monitor so in theory it should shield more FPS than it would on a 1080p display. Wondering if this result is good enough or worst than it should be?


That looks a bit low....I haven't ran Heaven that much, but here was the last one I ran:


----------



## PalominoCreek

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Hequaqua*
> 
> I think the max voltage is like 1.31. I'm not 100% sure. I was running mine at 1.275, but I do believe I was closer to the upper limit. I was told that it will only report 1.275v even if you are above it.
> 
> I have since edited my bios(again)....and I'm now at 1566/8000 @ 1.256v. Temps are good, no throttling during gaming or benchmarking.
> That looks a bit low....I haven't ran Heaven that much, but here was the last one I ran:


Well I was running at 8xAA but it does seem to be a big difference. o_o


----------



## PalominoCreek

So this is with 2xAA just like yours. The 8 fps minimum is a bit preoccupying to say the least.


----------



## Hequaqua

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *PalominoCreek*
> 
> 
> 
> So this is with 2xAA just like yours. The 8 fps minimum is a bit preoccupying to say the least.


Just let it run before you start the benchmark, that should get rid of the 8 FPS....Here is one I found that was @8xaa:


----------



## Mandeep Singh

Hey bro,s i heard that gtx 970 memory should not be overclock, they said it will dead soon, is that true statement?


----------



## deehoC

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mandeep Singh*
> 
> Hey bro,s i heard that gtx 970 memory should not be overclock, they said it will dead soon, is that true statement?


I have not heard that at all. I ran mine at 8000MHz starting like..3 days after I initially installed it in the beginning of November and I've had zero issues with my memory

edit: The only thing I can think of that would kill the ram would be putting too much voltage through it with inadequate cooling but we can't even touch the memory voltage so I've got no idea where those concerns are coming from.


----------



## benbenkr

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mandeep Singh*
> 
> Hey bro,s i heard that gtx 970 memory should not be overclock, they said it will dead soon, is that true statement?


Bunch of bs. Many had 8000 and above running since day 1 launch of the 970, never heard of a single 970 dying due to VRAM melting yet.


----------



## Mandeep Singh

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *benbenkr*
> 
> Bunch of bs. Many had 8000 and above running since day 1 launch of the 970, never heard of a single 970 dying due to VRAM melting yet.


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *deehoC*
> 
> I have not heard that at all. I ran mine at 8000MHz starting like..3 days after I initially installed it in the beginning of November and I've had zero issues with my memory
> 
> edit: The only thing I can think of that would kill the ram would be putting too much voltage through it with inadequate cooling but we can't even touch the memory voltage so I've got no idea where those concerns are coming from.


yea right, i also think that,
mine is also running at 8290mhz stable
btw, what is safe temperature of vram?
my hw monitor doesnt show vrm temp,any other software to check it?
i didnt even checked but at 8290mhz im not facing any issue, games are running more better..


----------



## deehoC

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mandeep Singh*
> 
> yea right, i also think that,
> mine is also running at 8290mhz stable
> btw, what is safe temperature of vram?
> my hw monitor doesnt show vrm temp,any other software to check it?
> i didnt even checked but at 8290mhz im not facing any issue, games are running more better..


Most 970s I believe you need something like a Thermal IR Sensor and point it at the VRMs under load, but I vaguely remember seeing a screenshot somewhere in either this thread or the Zoson's bios editing thread that showed the VRM temps in HWInfo 64 so certain manufacturers might have that ability.


----------



## Mandeep Singh

hey guys, one more question for knowledge,
so nvidia gtx 970 have 224 bandwidth, which is creating problem when consuming Full vram,
is overclocking memory makes difference in stuttering? does overclocking solve the issue?
, i see, overclocking 600+ on memory, bandwidth increases to 256+
i know rest is depends upon drivers too,
but i see new drivers are allowing more usage to vram,
so is overclocking helps bit in memory gate?
im just asking for knowledge base, im noob, not expert like you guys


----------



## taminhncna

some body let me know what voltage controller inno3D GTX 970 ichill herculeZ use?
iam looking for GTX970 could be unlock voltage more 1.3v


----------



## PalominoCreek

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Hequaqua*
> 
> Just let it run before you start the benchmark, that should get rid of the 8 FPS....Here is one I found that was @8xaa:


Despite that, you are still getting better FPS even though you are on a 1080p display Oh well.


----------



## Hequaqua

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *PalominoCreek*
> 
> Despite that, you are still getting better FPS even though you are on a 1080p display Oh well.


What CPU are you using? Are you OC'ing your GPU?

I'm not certain what my settings were on those runs. I think I was at 1566/8080. I wouldn't swear to that. I don't really care for Heaven, most of us run Valley using the Extreme HD settings. Firestrike is good as well. I think with that(FS), you can just compare graphics scores....CPU matters overall, but it doesn't improve the graphics scores that much.

Again, every card is a little different. My personal opinion of the 970 is that after about 1565-1580, you really don't see a big improvement in the score/fps to justify it. I think the real key is to find your cards sweet spot. Mine seems to be about 1544/1556 Boost, and 8000 Memory, max voltage is 1.256v. My temps hover around 60-65° Max.


----------



## PalominoCreek

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Hequaqua*
> 
> What CPU are you using? Are you OC'ing your GPU?
> 
> I'm not certain what my settings were on those runs. I think I was at 1566/8080. I wouldn't swear to that. I don't really care for Heaven, most of us run Valley using the Extreme HD settings. Firestrike is good as well. I think with that(FS), you can just compare graphics scores....CPU matters overall, but it doesn't improve the graphics scores that much.
> 
> Again, every card is a little different. My personal opinion of the 970 is that after about 1565-1580, you really don't see a big improvement in the score/fps to justify it. I think the real key is to find your cards sweet spot. Mine seems to be about 1544/1556 Boost, and 8000 Memory, max voltage is 1.256v. My temps hover around 60-65° Max.


Eh. I just bought the GPU, haven't really overclocked it at all yet, both tests were done on factory default settings. My CPU is an i5 4670k with a mild 4.2 OC. If those test you had showed me were done with an OC'd GPU then mine aren't as bad as I thought but I'll wait for confirmation









Also, yeah, I mean I just kinda downloaded Heaven to do my first test and compare it with you guys, I'll try Valley next but is it any different in substance?


----------



## camry racing

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *PalominoCreek*
> 
> Eh. I just bought the GPU, haven't really overclocked it at all yet, both tests were done on factory default settings. My CPU is an i5 4670k with a mild 4.2 OC. If those test you had showed me were done with an OC'd GPU then mine aren't as bad as I thought but I'll wait for confirmation
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Also, yeah, I mean I just kinda downloaded Heaven to do my first test and compare it with you guys, I'll try Valley next but is it any different in substance?


valley is even heavier on the GPU than heaven heaven is already old


----------



## tango bango

So I'm getting another 970 and need to know whats the better of the two cards I'm looking at. I'm thinking of a MSI gaming or the gigabyte G1. I have a EVGA ftw, but have been unhappy with it.


----------



## camry racing

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *tango bango*
> 
> So I'm getting another 970 and need to know whats the better of the two cards I'm looking at. I'm thinking of a MSI gaming or the gigabyte G1. I have a EVGA ftw, but have been unhappy with it.


Well I own 2 MSI GAMING and I love them


----------



## tango bango

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *camry racing*
> 
> Well I own 2 MSI GAMING and I love them


What kind of overclock are you getting?


----------



## camry racing

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *tango bango*
> 
> What kind of overclock are you getting?


1450MHZ on core clock on both I don't remember the memory


----------



## melodystyle2003

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *camry racing*
> 
> 1450MHZ on core clock on both I don't remember the memory


Boost or actual in game clocks?


----------



## tango bango

My question for the msi gamer and g1 owners is, has there been any changes or improvements in the bios or card themselves since release? I thought I read that the msi card had some newer bios.


----------



## Garrett1974NL

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *tango bango*
> 
> My question for the msi gamer and g1 owners is, has there been any changes or improvements in the bios or card themselves since release? I thought I read that the msi card had some newer bios.


Some MSI cards would blackscreen sometimes. Mine did it too a few times(black screen and after 5 seconds image was back), but hasn't done it since the BIOS update


----------



## Yey09

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *tango bango*
> 
> So I'm getting another 970 and need to know whats the better of the two cards I'm looking at. I'm thinking of a MSI gaming or the gigabyte G1. I have a EVGA ftw, but have been unhappy with it.


I have the same card 970 ftw and I feel you Man, I'm disappointed with this gpu.


----------



## Spectre-

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Yey09*
> 
> I have the same card 970 ftw and I feel you Man, I'm disappointed with this gpu.


Why is that

EVGA is usually top quality

My mate bought the msi 970 and I have the galaxy 970

So far both theSe cards do 1500 boost


----------



## Hequaqua

I have the MSI, and like the others.....I love it!!! I haven't had any problems, other than the Vram issue. I got a partial refund on my card. I am at 1080, so the Vram issue doesn't affect me that much. I'm game stable at 1556/8000.


----------



## Wirerat

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Yey09*
> 
> I have the same card 970 ftw and I feel you Man, I'm disappointed with this gpu.


i was feeling left out with my ftw too. However the card did come alive under a water block. 1560mhz gaming stable core 8000mhz memory. No throttling at all with a power limit bios mod+ block. It throttled like crazy until i put the block on it.

It just proves evga did a poor job on the cooler it comes with. I mean the 4 phase VRM are completely passive on acx 2.0. Its pretty sad.

4phase was already barely substantial enough but to leave it passive is terrible for a top tier card.


----------



## Nw0rb

got my 970 100 ME and its amazing zero problems so far have been just playing games no oc yet gonna just play games for a bit but i wll soon.


----------



## TheADLA

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Hequaqua*
> 
> I have the MSI, and like the others.....I love it!!! I haven't had any problems, other than the Vram issue. I got a partial refund on my card. I am at 1080, so the Vram issue doesn't affect me that much. I'm game stable at 1556/8000.


Nice. I have the MSI Golden Edition but I can push her only to 1514 max at this point, beyond that, she starts to artifact (even with cranked up voltage). But I think that its case related.
I have a ****ty case right now (without fans etc) and mine goes up to 73 degrees. But she is not throttling or anything, she stays stable at 1514.
Maybe when I have my new case, I might be able to push it more. I thought the Golden Edition with its copper pipes etc would push further but with an ASIC of 66%
I just might have been unlucky lol.


----------



## Hequaqua

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TheADLA*
> 
> Nice. I have the MSI Golden Edition but I can push her only to 1514 max at this point, beyond that, she starts to artifact (even with cranked up voltage). But I think that its case related.
> I have a ****ty case right now (without fans etc) and mine goes up to 73 degrees. But she is not throttling or anything, she stays stable at 1514.
> Maybe when I have my new case, I might be able to push it more. I thought the Golden Edition with its copper pipes etc would push further but with an ASIC of 66%
> I just might have been unlucky lol.


Wow.....I would have thought the GE would at least be on par and perhaps a little better than the Gaming version. I would have thought that maybe MSI would have done a better job on the chips that were put on the GE. I think my ASIC is 70.7. I don't put a lot of credence in that though. Some believe it plays a part in performance.

Are you using a custom fan profile to see if that would help with temps?


----------



## magnek

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Wirerat*
> 
> i was feeling left out with my ftw too. However the card did come alive under a water block. 1560mhz gaming stable core 8000mhz memory. No throttling at all with a power limit bios mod+ block. It throttled like crazy until i put the block on it.
> 
> It just proves evga did a poor job on the cooler it comes with. I mean the 4 phase VRM are completely passive on acx 2.0. Its pretty sad.
> 
> 4phase was already barely substantial enough but to leave it passive is terrible for a top tier card.


I have to say EVGA dropped the ball royally on the 970 FTW this time around. The FTW+ is everything the FTW should've been in the first place -- higher power target (133%), 6+8 pin, 6+2 power phase, baseplate that covers VRM + ram chips, and a goddamn backplate!! I skipped over the FTW because it really feels like EVGA cheaped out on the hardware.

I'm glad they're releasing a 970 that's worthy of the FTW moniker, but I feel they should offer complimentary step ups for all original FTW owners, or at the very least give every FTW owner the choice to step up to the FTW+, regardless of whether it's passed the 90 day period or not.


----------



## Ryodan

Just finished paingintg my asus 970 strix, figured I'd share the results here if anyone is interested. I put on a large number of very light coats of krylon fusion gloss white. One thing I really like is that now the strix name plate is right side up when the card is installed, would have drove me nuts upside down as it came new.


----------



## benbenkr

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TheADLA*
> 
> Nice. I have the MSI Golden Edition but I can push her only to 1514 max at this point, beyond that, she starts to artifact (even with cranked up voltage). But I think that its case related.
> I have a ****ty case right now (without fans etc) and mine goes up to 73 degrees. But she is not throttling or anything, she stays stable at 1514.
> Maybe when I have my new case, I might be able to push it more. I thought the Golden Edition with its copper pipes etc would push further but with an ASIC of 66%
> I just might have been unlucky lol.


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Hequaqua*
> 
> Wow.....I would have thought the GE would at least be on par and perhaps a little better than the Gaming version. I would have thought that maybe MSI would have done a better job on the chips that were put on the GE. I think my ASIC is 70.7. I don't put a lot of credence in that though. Some believe it plays a part in performance.
> 
> Are you using a custom fan profile to see if that would help with temps?


I agree with TheADLA. I do have both the Gaming and Golden, honestly the Golden is somewhat of a... weird dud. It's really only on average 2-3c cooler than the Gaming, so it really isn't that huge of a difference. But the fact that it uses Hynix chips, that's somewhat odd IMO. Most Gaming 970s uses Samsung, but pretty much ALL Golden uses Hynix.

That said, I have been lucky to at least get my Golden up to 7800mhz in SLI on the mem. Higher than what most people I've seen topping out at 7500mhz in a single card config.

It's been a love-hate relationship for me for the MSI 970 though. I love the looks, I love its extremely quiet fans even at 70% speed! But I haven't like the way it's been overclocking. As you already know, I've had to go through quite a few hoops and loops with BIOS modding just to get both cards at 1519/7800 game stable. AB itself just simply wouldn't allow that.


----------



## Yey09

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Spectre-*
> 
> Why is that
> 
> EVGA is usually top quality
> 
> My mate bought the msi 970 and I have the galaxy 970
> 
> So far both theSe cards do 1500 boost


Dont you have any Throttling issues?


----------



## Yey09

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Wirerat*
> 
> i was feeling left out with my ftw too. However the card did come alive under a water block. 1560mhz gaming stable core 8000mhz memory. No throttling at all with a power limit bios mod+ block. It throttled like crazy until i put the block on it.
> 
> It just proves evga did a poor job on the cooler it comes with. I mean the 4 phase VRM are completely passive on acx 2.0. Its pretty sad.
> 
> 4phase was already barely substantial enough but to leave it passive is terrible for a top tier card.


I'm speculating whether it's my 750W psu is not enough or going under water also, but to think that it doesn't past 70c air is enough but yes throttling issues arise. Might go underwater also or maybe get a 980 instead thru evga upgrade program.


----------



## Yey09

Anyone oc'd an evga ftw 970 without throttling?

On Heaven stock setting gives better score, when I oc'd it even a little throttling arise and result lower scores.


----------



## magnek

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Wirerat*
> 
> i was feeling left out with my ftw too. However the card did come alive under a water block. 1560mhz gaming stable core 8000mhz memory. No throttling at all with a power limit bios mod+ block. It throttled like crazy until i put the block on it.
> 
> It just proves evga did a poor job on the cooler it comes with. I mean the 4 phase VRM are completely passive on acx 2.0. Its pretty sad.
> 
> 4phase was already barely substantial enough but to leave it passive is terrible for a top tier card.


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Yey09*
> 
> I'm speculating whether it's my 750W psu is not enough or going under water also, but to think that it doesn't past 70c air is enough but yes throttling issues arise. Might go underwater also or maybe get a 980 instead thru evga upgrade program.


You know I actually have a theory -- the card is throttling not because of temps on the core, but because of VRM temps. The FTW doesn't even have a heatsink covering the VRMs, and have to completely rely on (hot) air being blown over them by one of the ACX cooler fans. Even in the MSI Gaming and Asus Strix cards where there's a heatsink covering the VRMs, temps still go above 80C (click links to see thermals).

So it's not too far fetched to imagine that the FTW without a heatsink covering those VRMs, they're probably reaching temps in excess of 100C, and are probably throttling to save themselves from blowing up.


----------



## hazard99

Hey guys I recently had my Gtx 970 start to artifact while playing games. I reflashed the stock bios and the artifacting remained. Temps never reached anything over 71c while overclocked to about 1508. I think my worry is that my vram took a hit do to the voltage.

Can anyone take a look at the bios i used and maybe tell me if i caused the damage. I have since reflashed to stock.

https://drive.google.com/file/d/0B8lvStYMOF7_VFhXNmNOZjVUcHM/view?usp=sharing


----------



## Yey09

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *magnek*
> 
> You know I actually have a theory -- the card is throttling not because of temps on the core, but because of VRM temps. The FTW doesn't even have a heatsink covering the VRMs, and have to completely rely on (hot) air being blown over them by one of the ACX cooler fans. Even in the MSI Gaming and Asus Strix cards where there's a heatsink covering the VRMs, temps still go above 80C (click links to see thermals).
> 
> So it's not too far fetched to imagine that the FTW without a heatsink covering those VRMs, they're probably reaching temps in excess of 100C, and are probably throttling to save themselves from blowing up.


I think 970 have a plate on top before the fan that acts as a cooling/heatsink


----------



## amd955be5670

Talking about VRMs, if you're bothered, the G1 is gold. Both 960 and 970 models have dedicated coolers for the VRM.

Also I've found that I remain stable within 13mhz. For instance, if 1560mhz is stable, so is 1569.4, however the moment you do 1570mhz, firestrike spews out artifacts.


----------



## Wirerat

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Yey09*
> 
> I think 970 have a plate on top before the fan that acts as a cooling/heatsink


no plate at all. There is nothing touching the vrm area. The indented area at the lower part is where vrms are.


Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
















The strix card vrms do not contact the main heatsink but atleast asus put a dedicated heatsink on the vrm. The MSI cards did something similar to cool vrm.


Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


----------



## juniordnz

That's where the G1 shines. Using those little heatsinks to cool such an important part of the card is a great downer.


Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


----------



## John Shepard

If 1519mhz is stable on stock voltage(1.225,custom bios,both cards) is it worth it raising it higher?

i tried 1544 at 1.25 but i got artifacts,1531 seems stable


----------



## generalkayoss

I've got 1520mhz stable like this on the Gigabyte 970 windforce edition. I have heatsinks for the VRM, but they aren't applied at the moment, thermal adhesive is on the way... hopefully I don't burn them up!


----------



## PalominoCreek

So I thought I'd talk a bit about my newly acquired G1. I have already posted two Heaven benchmarks but the guy who tried to compare them with mine is seemingly no longer lurking the thread so he hasn't yet responded to my critical question.









Anyways, darn, coming from and AMD card. That thing idled at 45C, this baby doesn't go over 31C at idle, hell, in some non demanding games it doesn't go over 50C. It's amazing, and one of the real reasons why I wanted it. I just hated to see my AMD card get to nearly 80C when playing games, this baby doesn't go over 68C (which is a bit strange, it literally does not go over 68C, is it designed that way?).

According to GPU-Z my card is currently using a 980 BIOS (not sure how that happened or if it's good or bad) and it has a 75% ASIC quality. Memory is Hynix and it's (sadly?) rev 1.0.

Will most likely overclock it in the near future but first need to try out demanding games and benchmarks to see if it's performing as it should at factory defaults.

If anyone could bother to check out my past screenshots of Heaven benchmarks and tell me whether they're normal or not for a factory default card, that'd be great.


----------



## Hequaqua

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *PalominoCreek*
> 
> So I thought I'd talk a bit about my newly acquired G1. I have already posted two Heaven benchmarks but the guy who tried to compare them with mine is seemingly no longer lurking the thread so he hasn't yet responded to my critical question.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Anyways, darn, coming from and AMD card. That thing idled at 45C, this baby doesn't go over 31C at idle, hell, in some non demanding games it doesn't go over 50C. It's amazing, and one of the real reasons why I wanted it. I just hated to see my AMD card get to nearly 80C when playing games, this baby doesn't go over 68C (which is a bit strange, it literally does not go over 68C, is it designed that way?).
> 
> According to GPU-Z my card is currently using a 980 BIOS (not sure how that happened or if it's good or bad) and it has a 75% ASIC quality. Memory is Hynix and it's (sadly?) rev 1.0.
> 
> Will most likely overclock it in the near future but first need to try out demanding games and benchmarks to see if it's performing as it should at factory defaults.
> 
> If anyone could bother to check out my past screenshots of Heaven benchmarks and tell me whether they're normal or not for a factory default card, that'd be great.


You talking about me? lol Sorry, just been playing a lot of BF4(Double XP)....lol Did I miss something?


----------



## Hequaqua

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *PalominoCreek*
> 
> Eh. I just bought the GPU, haven't really overclocked it at all yet, both tests were done on factory default settings. My CPU is an i5 4670k with a mild 4.2 OC. If those test you had showed me were done with an OC'd GPU then mine aren't as bad as I thought but I'll wait for confirmation
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Also, yeah, I mean I just kinda downloaded Heaven to do my first test and compare it with you guys, I'll try Valley next but is it any different in substance?


I'm sure that I was OC'd on the GPU, but not on CPU. I have no idea what my settings were though. If I had to venture, I would say probably around 1540/8000. I believe that was before I modded the bios on the GPU.

When I have time, I'll re-install Heaven and make a few passes. I believe that your scores were fine. I thought I had posted a response, but I guess I didn't.....lol


----------



## PalominoCreek

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Hequaqua*
> 
> I'm sure that I was OC'd on the GPU, but not on CPU. I have no idea what my settings were though. If I had to venture, I would say probably around 1540/8000. I believe that was before I modded the bios on the GPU.
> 
> When I have time, I'll re-install Heaven and make a few passes. I believe that your scores were fine. I thought I had posted a response, but I guess I didn't.....lol


Well then, if those tests you've done were with an OC'd GPU then I guess I should have nothing to be worried about. Was looking for confirmation!


----------



## Hequaqua

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *PalominoCreek*
> 
> Well then, if those tests you've done were with an OC'd GPU then I guess I should have nothing to be worried about. Was looking for confirmation!


My bad. I got side tracked.....Yea, I just made a pass at 1556/8000. I think the the other run was better....but only like .9 FPS. Here is the one I just ran:

EDIT: That is with my modded bios. So my "stock" settings now.


----------



## PalominoCreek

Seems to be all in order, there's not much of a difference I guess.









Thanks man, still not going to OC. I'm scared. D:


----------



## Rigwizard

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *John Shepard*
> 
> If 1519mhz is stable on stock voltage(1.225,custom bios,both cards) is it worth it raising it higher?
> 
> i tried 1544 at 1.25 but i got artifacts,1531 seems stable


First well done for breaking the 1.5mhz mark with your card. TBH the gains after 1500mhz are tiny. I have a stable 1514mhz oc and a stable 1540mhz oc when tested with Valley and heaven the difference in performance was 0.5 to 1fps hardly world changing lol. 1519mhz is plenty, I'm using 1514mhz for all my games atm the difference between that and say 1601mhz its just a handfull of frames







.

But hey if you wanna see what your card could do when pushed to the max crank up that voltage to a shade under 1.3v and get testing







.


----------



## Hequaqua

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *PalominoCreek*
> 
> Seems to be all in order, there's not much of a difference I guess.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks man, still not going to OC. I'm scared. D:


Cool. You will see a bit of difference when/if you OC, but it's OK if you aren't comfortable trying it. I felt that way at first....lol


----------



## Mandeep Singh

Guys,
i have strange issue,
im not getting more 2700 usage in *MSI Kombustor* after 347.52 drivers while *pagefile disabled,* but when i *enable* it i get full usage,
is my card Defective?
in games, im not getting more vram than 3590mb without forcing it..
so that means Gtx 970 have 3gb vram?




Edit.
this is when,(Page file enabled) Ram stats









This is When Page file is Disabled









i also ran Games with Page file disabled but it was running fine but when i setted resolution to 1440p it got crash,as you can see at below picture,









btw when i was playing assassin creed unity, OSD(riva tuner) still shown that i have 8000mb pagefile but i disabled it, i dont know from where its coming from..


----------



## XanderTheGoober

mandeep did you see this yet? http://www.overclock.net/t/1535502/gtx-970s-can-only-use-3-5gb-of-4gb-vram-issue/0_20


----------



## Mandeep Singh

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *XanderTheGoober*
> 
> mandeep did you see this yet? http://www.overclock.net/t/1535502/gtx-970s-can-only-use-3-5gb-of-4gb-vram-issue/0_20


Yea , i was very upset month ago, when i saw it.. Bad year..


----------



## NomNomNom

Do some brands in particular OC better than others? Looking for one for an ITX build, preferably on the cheaper side of 970's.


----------



## XanderTheGoober

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mandeep Singh*
> 
> Yea , i was very upset month ago, when i saw it.. Bad year..


I am not as upset as i should be, spending $350 on the card and another $150ish on the block and backplate. I will be seeing what nvidia offers next and most likely purchase that for a replacement. Then the 970 will be switched to second PC.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *NomNomNom*
> 
> Do some brands in particular OC better than others? Looking for one for an ITX build, preferably on the cheaper side of 970's.


Regardless of brand I seem to see mixed overclocks per card. It's all silicon lottery. I would be more concerned about physical size of the card and not OC potential for an ITX machine.


----------



## hurricane28

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mandeep Singh*
> 
> Guys,
> i have strange issue,
> im not getting more 2700 usage in *MSI Kombustor* after 347.52 drivers while *pagefile disabled,* but when i *enable* it i get full usage,
> is my card Defective?
> in games, im not getting more vram than 3590mb without forcing it..
> so that means Gtx 970 have 3gb vram?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Edit.
> this is when,(Page file enabled) Ram stats
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This is When Page file is Disabled
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> i also ran Games with Page file disabled but it was running fine but when i setted resolution to 1440p it got crash,as you can see at below picture,
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> btw when i was playing assassin creed unity, OSD(riva tuner) still shown that i have 8000mb pagefile but i disabled it, i dont know from where its coming from..


I disabled the page file too a while back but i got nothing but trouble with programs and games so i set the page file to 2048mb and no more problems anymore.

Some programs still use the page file and if you run out of memory you get weird issues, so IMO set it to 2048 and there are no problems.


----------



## PCgoBOOM

got my new ek acx 970 water block in for my evga 970 sc cards. Couldnt be any happier with the results, totally worth the wait!


----------



## traianescu

of course will crash with 8gb.. to disable pagefile needs 16gb ram


----------



## fleetfeather

Why the duck would you disable page filing? Some programs need page filing, as they're designed to store their _essential yet non-bandwidth intensive_ data outside of your system RAM or VRAM

You've essentially taken away the space that some programs need to store some data, and then complaining that the program is crashing due to not being able to store data. Of course the OS is going to throw a "memory is full" error when the page file memory size has been manually set to 0 bits in size


----------



## traianescu

someone with ssd, maybe wants to avoid the numerous writes to the disk, so will disable pagefile, but from tests results that the system needs at least 12-16gb to maintain stability


----------



## fleetfeather

SSD longevity is greatly underestimated. There is no reason to avoid pagefile writing


----------



## traianescu

the ram is faster than pagefile, anyway..
about ssd, true or not, some people disable it, but as told, there needs to be a lot of ram, to avoid the crashes


----------



## PalominoCreek

So is it a normal thing that my 970 has a 980 BIOS?


----------



## deehoC

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *PalominoCreek*
> 
> So is it a normal thing that my 970 has a 980 BIOS?


Not that I know of..that is kind of interesting. Which model 970 did you buy?


----------



## PalominoCreek

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *deehoC*
> 
> Not that I know of..that is kind of interesting. Which model 970 did you buy?


G1 Gaming. It's rev 1.0 though.

This is the current loaded BIOS: 84.04.2F.00.80

It's listed as 980 BIOS on Techpowerup


----------



## KingCry

Anyone have any luck with a 1.3v BIOS for the G1 Gaming?


----------



## amd955be5670

I can enable 1.3V in the bios, but I'm not quite sure if its actually going that much. Judging by scores and artifacts, 1.275V @ 1557mhz gives me the highest firestrike graphics score (13581), and 1.3V 1569.5mhz gives me artifacts in firestrike.

I have a rev1.1, so I don't know what Gigabyte has gimped in their revision, they are known for doing so.


----------



## TheBoom

Anyone knows if stuttering can be linked to VRMs overheating? I just installed a NZXT G10 bracket to cool my card and the VRMs are being cooled by the 90mm fan only. For some reason in Valley I get some noticeable stuttering although minimum and average fps remains the same.


----------



## OdinValk

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TheBoom*
> 
> Anyone knows if stuttering can be linked to VRMs overheating? I just installed a NZXT G10 bracket to cool my card and the VRMs are being cooled by the 90mm fan only. For some reason in Valley I get some noticeable stuttering although minimum and average fps remains the same.


I've noticed that too... Just some real light almost micro stuttering... Though I have the MSI gaming 970... So not real sure if it's across the whole series or what.... Which cards have vrm cooling and which dont


----------



## Mandeep Singh

hi bro's
this is my Vram test on
Assassin creed unity 1440p TXAA..
what you think of this test, is that fail or pass?
are these frame times are normal?
Dont know i should keep sad about Gtx 970 or not.. : /




(i posted this post on Nvidia forum too, sorry for that, wanted to share to you guys too..







)


----------



## PalominoCreek

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mandeep Singh*
> 
> hi bro's
> this is my Vram test on
> Assassin creed unity 1440p TXAA..
> what you think of this test, is that fail or pass?
> are these frame times are normal?
> Dont know i should keep sad about Gtx 970 or not.. : /
> 
> 
> 
> 
> (i posted this post on Nvidia forum too, sorry for that, wanted to share to you guys too..
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> )


I think you worry too much Mandeep. Just enjoy the games. D:


----------



## Fiodooor

Hello!

anyone knows how max can I overclock my zotac gtx 970 stock version without taking any risk?

I got +150Mhz on gpu clock
but I dont know how much I can add on mem clock

and why I cant run "gamer" menu in firestorm software







?


----------



## TheBoom

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Fiodooor*
> 
> Hello!
> 
> anyone knows how max can I overclock my zotac gtx 970 stock version without taking any risk?
> 
> I got +150Mhz on gpu clock
> but I dont know how much I can add on mem clock
> 
> and why I cant run "gamer" menu in firestorm software
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ?


Try starting with +500 for mem and going up or down in steps of 10mhz as artifacts appear/don't appear. I have the same exact card. Mine is running at 1515mhz core and + 500mhz mem for most apps/games except for dying light which i've brought it down to + 400mhz mem.

And I used Afterburner. Much simpler to use than firestorm.


----------



## Fiodooor

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TheBoom*
> 
> Try starting with +500 for mem and going up or down in steps of 10mhz as artifacts appear/don't appear. I have the same exact card. Mine is running at 1515mhz core and + 500mhz mem for most apps/games except for dying light which i've brought it down to + 400mhz mem.
> 
> And I used Afterburner. Much simpler to use than firestorm.


thanks, so +200 mhz clock from stock
and + 400 mhz on mem will be safe?


----------



## TheBoom

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Fiodooor*
> 
> thanks, so +200 mhz clock from stock
> and + 400 mhz on mem will be safe?


No, these is what I managed to get with my card. Note that results will vary from card to card.

I also have a custom modded bios and I had to use the Kraken G10 bracket to liquid cool my core to be able to get that overclock without the card frying.

If you have the stock version of the card then I suggest you stick with the current core overclock you have that is stable. As for memory what I meant is that you could start with +500 and go down if necessary (artifacts and other signs of unstable memory).


----------



## Fiodooor

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TheBoom*
> 
> No, these is what I managed to get with my card. Note that results will vary from card to card.
> 
> I also have a custom modded bios and I had to use the Kraken G10 bracket to liquid cool my core to be able to get that overclock without the card frying.
> 
> If you have the stock version of the card then I suggest you stick with the current core overclock you have that is stable. As for memory what I meant is that you could start with +500 and go down if necessary (artifacts and other signs of unstable memory).


It's cool, I think +200/400 is fine.

only thing to do is to set fan speed to advanced.


----------



## TheBoom

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Fiodooor*
> 
> It's cool, I think +200/400 is fine.
> 
> only thing to do is to set fan speed to advanced.


As long as your card remains stable its all good. What you mean advanced? What program are you using to oc?


----------



## Fiodooor

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TheBoom*
> 
> As long as your card remains stable its all good. What you mean advanced? What program are you using to oc?




look at the image I upload - select this thing to have better fan speed for 70 degrees on card u have 70% fan speed.

anyway, I tested card today again and I got Boost clock 1400 MHz and 400 MHz on memory - anytime when I give more than 1400 MHz on core the card is going unstable and driver crash, probably I need to download msi afterburner and set +++ some mV.

When I am going to do it with firestorm from zotac "GPU Max Volt (OverVoltaged) nothing with voltage happens, it still remains at 1.212


----------



## TheBoom

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Fiodooor*
> 
> 
> 
> look at the image I upload - select this thing to have better fan speed for 70 degrees on card u have 70% fan speed.
> 
> anyway, I tested card today again and I got Boost clock 1400 MHz and 400 MHz on memory - anytime when I give more than 1400 MHz on core the card is going unstable and driver crash, probably I need to download msi afterburner and set +++ some mV.
> 
> When I am going to do it with firestorm from zotac "GPU Max Volt (OverVoltaged) nothing with voltage happens, it still remains at 1.212


Don't bother. The Zotac 970 is hardware limited to 1.212mv. Nothing you do via software will increase the voltage beyond that.

I'd look more into TDP if I were you. Changing the default power settings via a bios mod did the trick for me. If even with that mod your card is unstable then it simply means there isn't enough voltage and you have reached the overclock limits.


----------



## stin0

I own an EVGA 970GTX FTW ACX 2.0.
Anyone had any luck overclocking it slightly?
My previous card, the Asus 970 GTX, didn't overclock thát well.. I guess my current EVGA also gets too little juice with just 2 6-pins.


----------



## DeathAngel74

I just bought a evga card last night. It did not oc that much either. 1411mhz /6850mhz(1176mhz/5400mhz stock) 1 6-pin. Plus I had to use joedirt's nvflash to flash the custom bios I edited. I know this the 970 club, but I wanted to chime in about my Evga gtx 750 ti sc acx not overclocking well either. Sorry for hijacking the thread.

I may need to purchase a 850W psu eventually. If I try 1424.5 for too long , I get random driver crashes.


----------



## TheBoom

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DeathAngel74*
> 
> I just bought a evga card last night. It did not oc that much either. 1411mhz /6850mhz(1176mhz/5400mhz stock) 1 6-pin. Plus I had to use joedirt's nvflash to flash the custom bios I edited. I know this the 970 club, but I wanted to chime in about my Evga gtx 750 ti sc acx not overclocking well either. Sorry for hijacking the thread.
> 
> I may need to purchase a 850W psu eventually. If I try 1424.5 for too long , I get random driver crashes.


I don't quite get you? Driver crashes are usually linked to unstable overclocks. I don't think you'll need a new psu for that.

I also used to have a EVGA 760 and it was a horrible overclocker.


----------



## DeathAngel74

I think you just answered what I already knew. 1425.5 was too much and unstable. I got a couple of blue screens too until I toned it all down. My daughters broke my pny gtx 750, and that one overclocked better than the Ti, lol. 1424.5/6920. I was thinking the psu wasn't giving enough juice, because I was getting bsod. It was unstable oc, instead. I could finish a Fire Strike run, play a game for a bit, then maybe try to browse the web, and boom driver crashed/recovered, blah,blah blah.
I guess I shouldn't complain +235/+1450 isn't bad at all.


----------



## Hequaqua

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DeathAngel74*
> 
> I just bought a evga card last night. It did not oc that much either. 1411mhz /6850mhz(1176mhz/5400mhz stock) 1 6-pin. Plus I had to use joedirt's nvflash to flash the custom bios I edited. I know this the 970 club, but I wanted to chime in about my Evga gtx 750 ti sc acx not overclocking well either. Sorry for hijacking the thread.
> 
> I may need to purchase a 850W psu eventually. If I try 1424.5 for too long , I get random driver crashes.


You can use HWiNFO64 to look at your PSU output. It will show you the +12v rail voltage(It does show more than than just the +12v). As long as it stays above 12v, I wouldn't think it would be a PSU problem. If the voltage is jumping all over the place then yea, maybe a new PSU. The 970's aren't that power hungry in stock settings.



I was using Afterburner for OC'ing. I still use it for my custom fan settings, if I am going to be gaming for long periods of time(2+ hours). I really don't need it now, since I modded my bios. I'm at 1556/8000 @1.256v max. Temps without AB are around 64°C. Card runs fantastic!!


----------



## DeathAngel74

Meh

with gpu at 99% usage


with gpu idle


Would lowering the OC, TDP and /or Power Limit help or just get a new psu?


----------



## amd955be5670

+1 above question
My idle is 12.024V, and load is 11.952V. Its supposed to be an 850W PSU.


----------



## DeathAngel74

ok, I feel better now. exactly the same....Phew! Mine is 600W. Thank you!


----------



## TheBoom

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DeathAngel74*
> 
> Meh
> 
> with gpu at 99% usage
> 
> 
> with gpu idle
> 
> 
> Would lowering the OC, TDP and /or Power Limit help or just get a new psu?


Nothing wrong with your PSU there. Thats how it works.


----------



## DeathAngel74

Thanks guys! Now I don't have to waste $160 on 760-850W PSU. I wish other forums were this helpful.


----------



## Hequaqua

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TheBoom*
> 
> Nothing wrong with your PSU there. Thats how it works.


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DeathAngel74*
> 
> Thanks guys! Now I don't have to waste $160 on 760-850W PSU. I wish other forums were this helpful.


While those voltages are within the +/- 5% "limit", that doesn't mean the PSU is not causing the crashes. I'm not saying they are either. If able, try a different PSU....look at HWiNFO, and see what that PSU voltages are. If they are about the same and it still is crashing then perhaps it is something else. If they are the same, or even better, and no crashes the maybe a new PSU.


----------



## KingCry

So yeah 1.3v BIOS's don't seem to work on the G1 Gaming at all, had a driver crash and this happened.


----------



## NomNomNom

How are the VRM and MOSFETS on the zotac 970 short pcb? Thinking of doing a volt mod on it if it can handle it.


----------



## DeathAngel74

I completely uninstalled nVidia drivers with DDU, rebooted. Uninstalled MSI Afterburner, reboot. Shutdown for a few minutes. Reinstalled drivers again as well as MSI Afterburner.
So far so far so good.

I think it was related to drivers and afterburner corruption. I remeber that the old card's settings were still in ab, after i removed it and put the Ti in.

I ran Fire Strike twice in a row, without rebooting and got the same scores both times. So I guess its stable now?

http://www.3dmark.com/3dm/6111667
http://www.3dmark.com/3dm/6116501


----------



## camry racing

Just wanted to share I'm happy that I can run dying light in DSR 4K with my 2 970 MSi gaming 4GB OC the 1418MHZ runs a 50-60 fps and at night in the game it average more than 40fps and drop sometimes to high 30''s everything on high except the view distance is at almost the lowest. If I turn off AA is runs smoother


----------



## Xoriam

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *camry racing*
> 
> Just wanted to share I'm happy that I can run dying light in DSR 4K with my 2 970 MSi gaming 4GB OC the 1418MHZ runs a 50-60 fps and at night in the game it average more than 40fps and drop sometimes to high 30''s everything on high except the view distance is at almost the lowest. If I turn off AA is runs smoother


If you're running DSR 4k there is absolutly no reason you should be using AA in the first place, you're just wasting resources.

Native 4k can ocassionally need additional AA, but DSR already has a smoothness option.


----------



## camry racing

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Xoriam*
> 
> If you're running DSR 4k there is absolutly no reason you should be using AA in the first place, you're just wasting resources.
> 
> Native 4k can ocassionally need additional AA, but DSR already has a smoothness option.


well sorry I tried this today since I was always playing at 2K but I tried today to see how it will run a 4K and I completely got surprised how good it ran I played about 2 hours and I only have stuttering on something that they haven't fixed yet.


----------



## Xoriam

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *camry racing*
> 
> well sorry I tried this today since I was always playing at 2K but I tried today to see how it will run a 4K and I completely got surprised how good it ran I played about 2 hours and I only have stuttering on something that they haven't fixed yet.


I remember some time back there was a guy complaining about problems with dying light at 4k when it went over 3,5gb of usage.

The freeze frames etc, i wish that old thread was still open, because his issue was actually related to the physical game.
"when zombies grapple sometimes it induces frozen frames"
Sucks because I don't have his user name, and he probably sold his cards in the meantime for an issue that was related to the game XD

You're SLI correct? Yeah I'm really sick of the stuttering SLI issues games have, I've been using single card setups for a long time now.
Tried to give 970 SLI a go and see if any of the issues were solved.
nope, still stutter city even when sitting at 60fps in many games.

Last time for another nice period of time I will go multi gpu probably.

P,s, Guys who play ACU, the current patch fixes alot of problems. SLI 970 can run 4k without AA @ 60fps again.


----------



## camry racing

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Xoriam*
> 
> I remember some time back there was a guy complaining about problems with dying light at 4k when it went over 3,5gb of usage.
> 
> The freeze frames etc, i wish that old thread was still open, because his issue was actually related to the physical game.
> "when zombies grapple sometimes it induces frozen frames"
> Sucks because I don't have his user name, and he probably sold his cards in the meantime for an issue that was related to the game XD
> 
> You're SLI correct? Yeah I'm really sick of the stuttering SLI issues games have, I've been using single card setups for a long time now.
> Tried to give 970 SLI a go and see if any of the issues were solved.
> nope, still stutter city even when sitting at 60fps in many games.
> 
> Last time for another nice period of time I will go multi gpu probably.
> 
> P,s, Guys who play ACU, the current patch fixes alot of problems. SLI 970 can run 4k without AA @ 60fps again.


well at first with my SLI Dying light used to run worse than with 1 card after some updates to the game it improved drastically.


----------



## Xoriam

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *camry racing*
> 
> well at first with my SLI Dying light used to run worse than with 1 card after some updates to the game it improved drastically.


Yeah that happened with ACU also.


----------



## camry racing

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Xoriam*
> 
> Yeah that happened with ACU also.


btw how the hell you play with that 4K 40" that thing is HUGE! and also with only 1 card ?


----------



## Xoriam

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *camry racing*
> 
> btw how the hell you play with that 4K 40" that thing is HUGE! and also with only 1 card ?


no I have SLI 970s.

once you got 40" you don't go back.
believe me.


----------



## OfXaos

I just got 1 of 2 Galax GTX 970 Hall Of Fame cards... had to rip out the hard drive bay to install it lol, really it's not meant for its current place but I'm waiting on other parts, but going from a r9 270 to this... amazing, I can finally play metro last night lol


----------



## Xoriam

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *OfXaos*
> 
> I just got 1 of 2 Galax GTX 970 Hall Of Fame cards... had to rip out the hard drive bay to install it lol, really it's not meant for its current place but I'm waiting on other parts, but going from a r9 270 to this... amazing, I can finally play metro last night lol


LOL dude, either take that optical out, put it in the right way, or get a new case!










how dare you put an HOF in such a space >_>


----------



## Gofspar

Hey guys are any of you having problems with your G1 Gaming cards, mine throttles my OC around 65c, I've seen people saying it cuts voltage but for me it doesn't, it just cuts like -10 off my core.


----------



## Xoriam

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Gofspar*
> 
> Hey guys are any of you having problems with your G1 Gaming cards, mine throttles my OC around 65c, I've seen people saying it cuts voltage but for me it doesn't, it just cuts like -10 off my core.


its built into the bios, when it hits 65c it reduces the voltage, and reduces the speed.
A bios mod is an instant fix for it.


----------



## KingCry

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Xoriam*
> 
> its built into the bios, when it hits 65c it reduces the voltage, and reduces the speed.
> A bios mod is an instant fix for it.


I've been helping Gofspar in Teamspeak trying to figure it out.
We tried to do a BIOS mod to fix it and nothing seems to be working for it, whats odd is his cards ASIC is 65.7% and thats right around were it starts throttling.


----------



## Xoriam

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *KingCry*
> 
> I've been helping Gofspar in Teamspeak trying to figure it out.
> We tried to do a BIOS mod to fix it and nothing seems to be working for it, whats odd is his cards ASIC is 65.7% and thats right around were it starts throttling.


Ok what you need to do is this.

In maxwell bios tweaker, the first 3 values in the voltage tab.
need to all be the same, dont make them any different.
All 3 rows, all 6 values the same.

same with the last 3 rows all 6 values the max same.

then. from there, the final value, all the way up to the 35th row, the 2nd value needs to be the same as the max.

then on the boost table, make sure the number equals what you want your oc to be.
and adjust the OC number correctly in the first and final tab.
give me a moment and i'll show you my bios.


----------



## Xoriam

I use to have this BIOS working at 1.2v flat, but the latest bios updates and driver updates have brought down the core OC capability alittle and made memory alittle easier to OC.
That being said the core is a bit higher. just about stock.

OCg1.zip 136k .zip file


----------



## KingCry

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Xoriam*
> 
> Ok what you need to do is this.
> 
> In maxwell bios tweaker, the first 3 values in the voltage tab.
> need to all be the same, dont make them any different.
> All 3 rows, all 6 values the same.
> 
> same with the last 3 rows all 6 values the max same.
> 
> then. from there, the final value, all the way up to the 35th row, the 2nd value needs to be the same as the max.
> 
> then on the boost table, make sure the number equals what you want your oc to be.
> and adjust the OC number correctly in the first and final tab.
> give me a moment and i'll show you my bios.


The last 3 rows meaning the Pstates?


----------



## Xoriam

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *KingCry*
> 
> The last 3 rows meaning the Pstates?


Check the bios in maxwell bios tweaker i just uploaded, and you'll see what i mean.
the card won't throttle untill the number listed on the first tab


----------



## wes1099

Does the maxwell bios tweaker void warranties? It is safe?


----------



## DeathAngel74

Deleted


----------



## Xoriam

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *wes1099*
> 
> Does the maxwell bios tweaker void warranties? It is safe?


it's pretty hard to mess up a bios flash if you've done some overclocking with any other overclocking utility.
Yes it can void your warranty, however if you're able to flash any sort of original bios back to the card before sending it in for an RMA you've got nothing to worry about.


----------



## Gofspar

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Xoriam*
> 
> it's pretty hard to mess up a bios flash if you've done some overclocking with any other overclocking utility.
> Yes it can void your warranty, however if you're able to flash any sort of original bios back to the card before sending it in for an RMA you've got nothing to worry about.


I just tried it and it locked my voltage at 1.275v and for some reason my clock speeds went to 1685mhz (***?).

I have a different bios than you, can I just send you mine and you work your magic on it?


----------



## DeathAngel74

@ Xoriam ,
My grandmother was born in ***uoka-shi. Sorry off-topic


----------



## Xoriam

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DeathAngel74*
> 
> @ Xoriam ,
> My grandmother was born in ***uoka-shi. Sorry off-topic


That looks really nice, a good place to vacation.
I've never been there myself.

Just all parts of tokyo and Osaka. and the road connecting them... hahaha...


----------



## DeathAngel74

@ Hequaqua , @ TheBoom , @ amd955be5670 ,

After all that, it was a stupid driver conflict with nvidia drivers and MSI Afterburner. :S


Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!








1424.5/6916
http://www.3dmark.com/3dm/6119906


----------



## KingCry

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Xoriam*
> 
> Check the bios in maxwell bios tweaker i just uploaded, and you'll see what i mean.
> the card won't throttle untill the number listed on the first tab


So it worked but some possible slight issues, the memory clocked dropped down to 10MHz out of no were.


----------



## killerhz

so got my tax refund check and decided to upgrade my 7950 so my ASUS GTX 970
quick few bumps on OC and a bench mark plus some pics...


----------



## amd955be5670

Damn, I keep switching my BIOS from 1519 24/7 to 1557 24/7. The thing is 1519 takes 1.225V, but 1557 takes 1.275V (along with highest firestrike score). I know its more practical to run at 1519, but sometimes I just flash 1557 for the heck of it.


----------



## ValValdesky

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DeathAngel74*
> 
> Meh
> 
> with gpu at 99% usage
> 
> 
> with gpu idle
> 
> 
> Would lowering the OC, TDP and /or Power Limit help or just get a new psu?


Don't rely on the motherboard's sensors, sometimes the manufacturer will try to cut cost by using cheap sensors, instead use a multimeter.


----------



## DeathAngel74

I got it sorted. I didn't delete the MSI Afterburner folder after using DDU and uninstalling old drivers. So the two different card profiles were the issue and corrupted the drivers. Thanks for the reply. Back up and running at 1424.5/6916


----------



## PalominoCreek

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ValValdesky*
> 
> Don't rely on the motherboard's sensors, sometimes the manufacturer will try to cut cost by using cheap sensors, instead use a multimeter.


What seems to be the problem here?

Welp, it didn't quote the HWINFO image. Anyways, I get roughly the same values at idle, but I don't understand what should be the problem?


----------



## DeathAngel74

I bought a new card Tuesday night because my kids knocked over the PC and and snapped the GPU off the part that goes into the PCI-E socket







. Anyway I started overclocking the new card and kept getting bsod's and drivers crashing and recovering. I panicked from reading all the threads here about people who have mid/high end cards and a psu not sufficient to power the gpu properly. It turned to be driver related anyhow. Fixed now for at least 12 hours.


----------



## TheBoom

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *NomNomNom*
> 
> How are the VRM and MOSFETS on the zotac 970 short pcb? Thinking of doing a volt mod on it if it can handle it.


I think that's a bad idea. They run incredibly hot. I currently have the kraken G10 bracket installed and a fan blowing directly into the VRMs, they still reach 80+ c easily. This is the one of the few downsides of having a half sized card.


----------



## fleetfeather

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TheBoom*
> 
> I think that's a bad idea. They run incredibly hot. I currently have the kraken G10 bracket installed and a fan blowing directly into the VRMs, they still reach 80+ c easily. This is the one of the few downsides of having a half sized card.


What a strange argument to make


----------



## PalominoCreek

Is it normal for the GPU not to be at 100% load in some games? Even if I'm getting good enough FPS, sometimes it goes down to 70% (worst case scenario) but usually mantains itself at 94%, don't think I've ever seen it at 100% load yet.


----------



## joeh4384

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *PalominoCreek*
> 
> Is it normal for the GPU not to be at 100% load in some games? Even if I'm getting good enough FPS, sometimes it goes down to 70% (worst case scenario) but usually mantains itself at 94%, don't think I've ever seen it at 100% load yet.


What games? Do you have vsync enabled?


----------



## PalominoCreek

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *joeh4384*
> 
> What games? Do you have vsync enabled?


Well I just tested this game called Nosgoth. I get like 120+ FPS but GPU utilization doesn't seem to go over 95%

Sorry, forgot to respond to the vsync question. No, I don't have it enabled.


----------



## DeathAngel74

I was playing Alice Madness Returns last night and GPU usage was 95-99%. Power % was 111% @1463.5mhz. If I play older games and emulators GPU usage rarely reaches 10%.


----------



## PalominoCreek

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DeathAngel74*
> 
> I was playing Alice Madness Returns last night and GPU usage was 95-99%. Power % was 111% @1463.5mhz. If I play older games and emulators GPU usage rarely reaches 10%.


I mean the game ran perfectly, was just wondering if it was normal. I can understand low GPU usage on old games or not-so demanding ones like LoL or Hearthstone but well Nosgoth compared to those is demanding so I wondered if it was a normal thing.

It was running at 1404mhz though which should be the maximum, no idea why is it 1404mhz since the boost clock is just 1329mhz, but maybe I'm confusing things.


----------



## TheBoom

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *fleetfeather*
> 
> What a strange argument to make


Why is it strange? I've had two other half sized cards before and they were the same. I'm pretty sure its due to the space constraint on the card as well as the design of the power path. Also with a half sized card you can't use the fan mount on the g10 bracket hence they're going to run naked if you do nothing about it.


----------



## DeathAngel74

No, its kinda my fault, I just woke up, lol. What i was trying to say is its normal. If you run a stress test and you see 99-100%, you're good to go. I was running 1440p @ 60-120 fps, but gpu usage was 90ish to 98%, maybe


----------



## tango bango

To any gigabyte G1 970 owners.

I'm wanting to pick one of these cards up, but remember that it had a issue where the gpu didn't detect the monitor. Can anyone confirm if this was fixed or how?


----------



## Rahldrac

Still have this problem on both of my cards.


----------



## amd955be5670

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *tango bango*
> 
> To any gigabyte G1 970 owners.
> 
> I'm wanting to pick one of these cards up, but remember that it had a issue where the gpu didn't detect the monitor. Can anyone confirm if this was fixed or how?


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Rahldrac*
> 
> Still have this problem on both of my cards.


Rev1.1 I think fixed this issue, and BIOS updates were released to improve monitor compatibility. You know, yes its actually the monitor's fault. Someone @ guru3d posted LONG back you have to reflash the monitor's EDID to get it working again. Other solution include adapters such as DVI to HDMI(posted by another user).

Yes this is an issue though, so if it actually doesn't work for you, I would consider a refund (if you have the option available).


----------



## OutlawII

Mine works fine with a Qnix 27 inch


----------



## tango bango

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *amd955be5670*
> 
> Rev1.1 I think fixed this issue, and BIOS updates were released to improve monitor compatibility. You know, yes its actually the monitor's fault. Someone @ guru3d posted LONG back you have to reflash the monitor's EDID to get it working again. Other solution include adapters such as DVI to HDMI(posted by another user).
> 
> Yes this is an issue though, so if it actually doesn't work for you, I would consider a refund (if you have the option available).


Thank you! I was planning on getting one next week (snowed in for a couple of days ). My second option was the MSI gaming 970.


----------



## kanttii

My MSI 970 was getting a bit too hot for my taste, so I installed a new fan below it (not in pic) that blows in cool air to the GPU fan that takes in air and put some tiny heatsinks on the Hynix memory and a few other hot places (checked with a handheld thermo camera thing). That combo worked and it runs 6C cooler at full load! I'm happy









Here's a pic!


Funny enough, the heatsinks were actually made for the Raspberry Pi, but work well too, here: http://thepihut.com/products/raspberry-pi-heatsink


----------



## amd955be5670

Hello, my name is Mr. OCD. You have exactly 1 memory chip uncovered on the front side of the card.

I DEMAND THAT YOU FIX IT PRONTO.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *tango bango*
> 
> Thank you! I was planning on getting one next week (snowed in for a couple of days ). My second option was the MSI gaming 970.


The strengths of the G1 are the dedicated VRM cooling, though I myself haven't pushed the VRM to 1.3V (Rather I think it actually only goes as far as 1.275V EFFECTIVE, for me), sexy backplate and 3 fans. Though MSI's bigger fans even it out temp wise, but because I was an owner of msi's twin frozr II series and those crappy unserviceable fans which died yearly, the g1's cooler is uniform, so its easier to slap 120mmx2 fans onto it with a little creativity and zipties if the default fans fail.

Sexy backplate is sexy, but mine had a teeny bit sag, enough to make me do a case mod to straighten it.

If you're in the UK, I would suggest the OC UK Reference GTX970, it has 100% Samsung Memory Guarantee








Gigabyte writes on their page 'Industry Leading 4GB GDDR5 Ram' yet its crappy Hynix. I'm actually surprised some reviewers with Samsung memory samples only push the clocks to 7300~7600 ish.


----------



## DeathAngel74

lol, I did the same thing. Put a fan right on top of the card with zip ties....I know ghetto...but 43C at 99 gpu load and 34C at idle isn't bad either.


----------



## mercs213

Picked up a 980 on amazon for 400 bucks







... returning my 970

Hope everyone here enjoys their 970 as much as I did


----------



## tango bango

If the G1 has that monitor detection issue still, I'm not crazy about getting it.

The MSI card I'm looking into is the GTX 960 GAMING 100ME . It has a backplate.

http://www.msi.com/product/vga/GTX-960-GAMING-100ME.html#hero-overview


----------



## OdinValk

So I'm sure this has been asked.. but scrolling through a thousand pages isn't my stryle... Why does having kboost enabled make it so I cannot see gpu usage on ANY monitoring program... I've tried gpu-z, hwinfo, afterburner... While KB is on... NONE will show load


----------



## OstiasMoscas

I joined the club back in the beginning of December.


http://www.3dmark.com/fs/3418784

Bought my second one yesterday and got it in the mail today, can't wait to pick it up tomorrow!


----------



## amd955be5670

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *OstiasMoscas*
> 
> I joined the club back in the beginning of December.
> http://www.3dmark.com/fs/3418784
> Bought my second one yesterday and got it in the mail today, can't wait to pick it up tomorrow!


What clocks are you running?


----------



## OstiasMoscas

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *amd955be5670*
> 
> What clocks are you running?


I don't remember at the moment. I'll check tomorrow when I'm home


----------



## PalominoCreek

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *tango bango*
> 
> To any gigabyte G1 970 owners.
> 
> I'm wanting to pick one of these cards up, but remember that it had a issue where the gpu didn't detect the monitor. Can anyone confirm if this was fixed or how?


Oh Goddamn is that a normal issue? I thought it was just mine, it was such a pain in the ass to install it. -_-


----------



## Rahldrac

Both my G1 cards are affected by this issue. The same port is sometimes working sometimes not, so a bios update might work.


----------



## shalafi

had the same issue with my G1, snapped the card into the PCIe, connected monitor, turned on PC - no video. Tried the other DVI, no-go. Fiddled around a bit more, then removed the card, re-inserted, plugged DVI, monitor works. EH?! The card was inserted ok the first time around as I could hear and see the machine boot and load windows (the usual hdd activity, xonar dx clicking right before windows logon, etc.). No issues since then.

On an unrelated note my ASIC on the G1 is quite satisfactory at 78.8%, it boosts to 1418MHz out of the box and the card only whines when at ridiculous FPS (200+), such as when in main menus in Elite or ETS2 - so I'm keeping it


----------



## adamlee05

Has anyone overclocked a 970 with the reference Nvidia cooler? Curious about the results.


----------



## DatLamington

Hi, was told I should post here and get input from you guys:

http://i.imgur.com/eAZ7ioN.png

I bought a gigabyte g1 970 for my new build and ran valley and got these results with stock settings

Just from looking at other people's benches it seems like I got a really low bin 970.

I don't know if I am overreacting but I would like the opinion of people familiar with this benching tool.
Thanks!


----------



## PalominoCreek

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DatLamington*
> 
> Hi, was told I should post here and get input from you guys:
> 
> http://i.imgur.com/eAZ7ioN.png
> 
> I bought a gigabyte g1 970 for my new build and ran valley and got these results with stock settings
> 
> Just from looking at other people's benches it seems like I got a really low bin 970.
> 
> I don't know if I am overreacting but I would like the opinion of people familiar with this benching tool.
> Thanks!


http://www.overclock.net/t/1514085/official-nvidia-gtx-970-owners-club/13450#post_23602334

These are my results at 1050p. Not sure why the score is so different between the two but this was at stock clocks, newly acquired and all settings "maxed".


----------



## kanttii

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DatLamington*
> 
> Hi, was told I should post here and get input from you guys:
> 
> http://i.imgur.com/eAZ7ioN.png
> 
> I bought a gigabyte g1 970 for my new build and ran valley and got these results with stock settings
> 
> Just from looking at other people's benches it seems like I got a really low bin 970.
> 
> I don't know if I am overreacting but I would like the opinion of people familiar with this benching tool.
> Thanks!


Update to Windows 8.1 and make sure you've installed all required drivers, even mobo chipset







then check if power saving stuff is on from Windows and nVidia control panel, might help!


----------



## PalominoCreek

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kanttii*
> 
> Update to Windows 8.1 and make sure you've installed all required drivers, even mobo chipset
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> then check if power saving stuff is on from Windows and nVidia control panel, might help!


Could you post a screenshot of your results at stock clocks? Or anyone else? Would be appreciated.


----------



## ValValdesky




----------



## tango bango

I found this a couple of days ago trying to find out some information about the G!.

http://hardforum.com/showthread.php?t=1838936


----------



## amd955be5670

I dont think any owner of the rev1.1 has actually cut open the heatsink and studdied the VRM/Voltage regulator to see if they slapped something cheaper (they're known for doing that).

Whats more important is that there are atleast 6 revisions floating around, F1, F2, F10, F20, F30, F40, F50 and some revision has a Samsung and Hynix version, so pretty sure the Hynix ones could have something bad.


----------



## camry racing

1528 core clock boosting to 1584 anyone have gone above 1600MHZ? also can I run my memory faster core clocke cant be faster since I get artifacts after adding more core clock than this. I proved this stable while playing about 2 hours in dying light


----------



## Gabe63

EDIT! Never mind, I see the correct thread. Sorry.

I am not trying to cause spam, this is a real question please. I understand the 3.5GB issue. I am looking to buy a ref GTX970 from BB. Has the 3.5gb issue been resolved, I just don't follow OCN much anymore? Does someone make a 3.5GB BIOS so the game wont try to load 4GB? I am OK with 3.5... Thanks


----------



## UZ7

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Gabe63*
> 
> EDIT! Never mind, I see the correct thread. Sorry.
> 
> I am not trying to cause spam, this is a real question please. I understand the 3.5GB issue. I am looking to buy a ref GTX970 from BB. Has the 3.5gb issue been resolved, I just don't follow OCN much anymore? Does someone make a 3.5GB BIOS so the game wont try to load 4GB? I am OK with 3.5... Thanks


Nope, official statement pretty much reads off what the nvidia engineer said, its like welp its better than 3GB right? lul... but its pretty much still 3.5 + .5 (slower) ram if it does use it.

If you don't like it you can return or possibly ask for partial refund.


----------



## benbenkr

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Gabe63*
> 
> EDIT! Never mind, I see the correct thread. Sorry.
> 
> I am not trying to cause spam, this is a real question please. I understand the 3.5GB issue. I am looking to buy a ref GTX970 from BB. Has the 3.5gb issue been resolved, I just don't follow OCN much anymore? Does someone make a 3.5GB BIOS so the game wont try to load 4GB? I am OK with 3.5... Thanks


The way I see it, get a 970 if:

- You play at 1080p/60 target.
- SLI 970 if you play at 1080p/120 as target.
- SLI 970 on 1440p/60 but with textures bumped below max on most recent or demanding games.

Forget 970 if you are going 4k, forget 970 if you planning to DSR from 4k and beyond. Now that the Titan X has been announced, it's only a matter of time a 980Ti will follow suit. Of which by then, hopefully the 980 will take a price cut and that would be the sweet spot. It's wishful thinking, but I think it's logical at the same time.


----------



## amd955be5670

I think normally Memory operates at 1.50V, apparently here: http://www.kitguru.net/components/graphic-cards/anton-shilov/sk-hynix-begins-to-mass-produce-8ghz-gddr5-memory/

States that 8ghz only requires 1.55V, thats it, just 0.05V and you might have 8ghz. I've seen people with 980 classys post insane memory clocks thanks to the fact they can increase memory voltage by default. Damn. I'm going to try to study the NCP81172 datasheet (gigabyte memory controller) to see if there is a way.

The fact that we don't have memory voltage settings in bios, is it because it is handled by a different portion of the card?


----------



## OstiasMoscas

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *amd955be5670*
> 
> What clocks are you running?


Sorry, but I couldn't find the clocks I were using at the time.
I had some artifacting after a while so I decided to lower the clocks a bit.

Picked up my second GTX 970 and new RAM yesterday







(hiding the pics becaue they're pretty ****ty format wise)


Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!








New 3DMark score:


----------



## camry racing

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *benbenkr*
> 
> The way I see it, get a 970 if:
> 
> - You play at 1080p/60 target.
> - SLI 970 if you play at 1080p/120 as target.
> - SLI 970 on 1440p/60 but with textures bumped below max on most recent or demanding games.
> 
> Forget 970 if you are going 4k, forget 970 if you planning to DSR from 4k and beyond. Now that the Titan X has been announced, it's only a matter of time a 980Ti will follow suit. Of which by then, hopefully the 980 will take a price cut and that would be the sweet spot. It's wishful thinking, but I think it's logical at the same time.


I dont agree with you I do 970 DSR 4K with no problems whats so ever


----------



## camry racing

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *OstiasMoscas*
> 
> Sorry, but I couldn't find the clocks I were using at the time.
> I had some artifacting after a while so I decided to lower the clocks a bit.
> 
> Picked up my second GTX 970 and new RAM yesterday
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> (hiding the pics becaue they're pretty ****ty format wise)
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> New 3DMark score:


my new 3dmark score and this is my daily settings for playing


----------



## OstiasMoscas

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *camry racing*
> 
> my new 3dmark score and this is my daily settings for playing


What are your clocks?


----------



## camry racing

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *OstiasMoscas*
> 
> What are your clocks?


----------



## amd955be5670

That doesn't tell anything.. besides no need to even post screenshots, just type in whatever GPU-Z reports as max


----------



## camry racing

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *amd955be5670*
> 
> That doesn't tell anything.. besides no need to even post screenshots, just type in whatever GPU-Z reports as max


it tells looks what is reported as max core clock and max memory clock and I dont have gpuz


----------



## bluedevil

Would it be stupid to get rid of my Windforce 970 for a Evga 980 blower style in my new MATX CM Silencio 352 case?


----------



## amd955be5670

No. If temps bother you later, get an aftermarket gpu cooler


----------



## camry racing

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *bluedevil*
> 
> Would it be stupid to get rid of my Windforce 970 for a Evga 980 blower style in my new MATX CM Silencio 352 case?


blower style are loud....


----------



## bluedevil

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *amd955be5670*
> 
> No. If temps bother you later, get an aftermarket gpu cooler


lol I had a 290 before.....I'd hope the 980 would run cooler.


----------



## camry racing

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *bluedevil*
> 
> lol I had a 290 before.....I'd hope the 980 would run cooler.


Yeah I owned a R9 290 2 fricking loud and hot GPU it used to idle at 40C at get sometimes to 90C whats the TDP on the 980 ?


----------



## bluedevil

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *camry racing*
> 
> Yeah I owned a R9 290 2 fricking loud and hot GPU it used to idle at 40C at get sometimes to 90C whats the TDP on the 980 ?


well to be honest, I don't have the 980. Contemplating 970 SLI or a single 980. The only issue is that I really don't want a ATX case or mobo.


----------



## Elyminator

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *bluedevil*
> 
> well to be honest, I don't have the 980. Contemplating 970 SLI or a single 980. The only issue is that I really don't want a ATX case or mobo.


take it from me 2 970s in sli with an matx case is loud... However a single 980 wouldn't net you anywhere near the same preformance... Really it's down to do you care it its loud and powerful or quiet and less powerful


----------



## camry racing

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Elyminator*
> 
> take it from me 2 970s in sli with an matx case is loud... However a single 980 wouldn't net you anywhere near the same preformance... Really it's down to do you care it its loud and powerful or quiet and less powerful


it really depends in what 970 I have 2 970 and at 100% fan I cant hear them...


----------



## bluedevil

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *camry racing*
> 
> it really depends in what 970 I have 2 970 and at 100% fan I cant hear them...


I gotta say my Windforce is pretty quiet and cool.


----------



## Boraes

Mine atm


----------



## Boraes

Please delete


----------



## RyanR

Hello,

I have a Gigabyte G1 Gaming GTX 970 and have overclocked with MSI afterburner. Are these results about average with this card.

Base Core Clock: 1529 MHZ (+150)
Boost Core Clock: 1669 MHZ (according to valley)
Mem Clock: 3700 MHZ (+200)
Voltage: 1212 mV (+0)

I have not adjusted the voltage as this is my first time overclocking and would like to play it on the safer side. I left it running on valley for about 2 hours and it was fine sitting at around 66-68C. It scored 5430 in the valley benchmark on high with no MSAA. I also ran it on firestrike and it scored 10980 with no artifacting etc. I am running it on a maximus VII gene with 16gb RAM and an i7-4790K that I havent overclocked yet.

Any feedback would be appreciated.
Also if anyone can point me to a good CPU overclocking guide and what software to monitor it with that would be great.

Thanks


----------



## Matthousef1

Man, I really thought that I had a nice sweetspot of 1569/8000 on my MSI GTX970 Gaming.
I played hours and hours of BF4 on it and all was well.
Nice temps of 53°c with a custom fanprofile, no artifcats.

Then I started playing Far Cry 4.
Boy, that game sucks your card to the last drop till it won't have anything left (Ok, depending on the highest you wish to go in your settings ofcourse)

I had to dial it down a bit to about 1516/3900 (playing on the safe side, haven't tried to up it a notch again) and even then the Power Limit was already up to 101% while playing.

I have never seen BF4 going that high and that is already quite a demanding game.
Still, I love my MSI GTX 970, best card I ever had.

Nice game this Far Cry 4, man! I love it!


----------



## TheADLA

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Boraes*
> 
> Mine atm


Wow, 2028 Mhz on Hynix Memory? Did you already run some benchmarks or did you game anything yet? Is it running stable?


----------



## TheADLA

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Matthousef1*
> 
> Man, I really thought that I had a nice sweetspot of 1569/8000 on my MSI GTX970 Gaming.
> I played hours and hours of BF4 on it and all was well.
> Nice temps of 53°c with a custom fanprofile, no artifcats.
> 
> Then I started playing Far Cry 4.
> Boy, that game sucks your card to the last drop till it won't have anything left (Ok, depending on the highest you wish to go in your settings ofcourse)
> 
> I had to dial it down a bit to about 1516/3900 (playing on the safe side, haven't tried to up it a notch again) and even then the Power Limit was already up to 101% while playing.
> 
> I have never seen BF4 going that high and that is already quite a demanding game.
> Still, I love my MSI GTX 970, best card I ever had.
> 
> Nice game this Far Cry 4, man! I love it!


True. Same here, but yeah, nice games


----------



## TheADLA

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *RyanR*
> 
> Hello,
> 
> I have a Gigabyte G1 Gaming GTX 970 and have overclocked with MSI afterburner. Are these results about average with this card.
> 
> Base Core Clock: 1529 MHZ (+150)
> Boost Core Clock: 1669 MHZ (according to valley)
> Mem Clock: 3700 MHZ (+200)
> Voltage: 1212 mV (+0)
> 
> I have not adjusted the voltage as this is my first time overclocking and would like to play it on the safer side. I left it running on valley for about 2 hours and it was fine sitting at around 66-68C. It scored 5430 in the valley benchmark on high with no MSAA. I also ran it on firestrike and it scored 10980 with no artifacting etc. I am running it on a maximus VII gene with 16gb RAM and an i7-4790K that I havent overclocked yet.
> 
> Any feedback would be appreciated.
> Also if anyone can point me to a good CPU overclocking guide and what software to monitor it with that would be great.
> 
> Thanks


There is a forum here for 4790K Owners which includes an overclocking guide

http://www.overclock.net/t/1490324/the-intel-devils-canyon-owners-club

I have a question. I got 10986 in Firestrike with GPU +160, Memory +455 and voltage +87mv. But I only have a 4790 non-K (3.6/4.0 GHZ).
You have a K with 4.0/4.4 GHZ. I thought your Firestrike Score should be a bit better because the CPU. What are your CPU Test results?
I'm asking because I'm getting a 4790K next week as well as a little upgrade and I hoped it would be somewhat faster with 400 MHZ more CPU Power.


----------



## Boraes

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TheADLA*
> 
> Wow, 2028 Mhz on Hynix Memory? Did you already run some benchmarks or did you game anything yet? Is it running stable?


Yep ran Heaven 4.0 and as all fine, have been able now to squeeze a little bit more. This is playing Attila Total war on max setting @ 1080p and is all groovy







plus perhaps I should also mention I have my previous Card (GTX 760) in there as a dedicated Physx Card. I plan to get a 2nd GTX 970 in sometime over the next two months and Sli it keeping the 760 there to support all 4 of my displays


----------



## TheADLA

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Boraes*
> 
> Yep ran Heaven 4.0 and as all fine, have been able now to squeeze a little bit more. This is playing Attila Total war on max setting @ 1080p and is all groovy
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> plus perhaps I should also mention I have my previous Card (GTX 760) in there as a dedicated Physx Card. I plan to get a 2nd GTX 970 in sometime over the next two months and Sli it keeping the 760 there to support all 4 of my displays


----------



## RyanR

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TheADLA*
> 
> There is a forum here for 4790K Owners which includes an overclocking guide
> 
> http://www.overclock.net/t/1490324/the-intel-devils-canyon-owners-club
> 
> I have a question. I got 10986 in Firestrike with GPU +160, Memory +455 and voltage +87mv. But I only have a 4790 non-K (3.6/4.0 GHZ).
> You have a K with 4.0/4.4 GHZ. I thought your Firestrike Score should be a bit better because the CPU. What are your CPU Test results?
> I'm asking because I'm getting a 4790K next week as well as a little upgrade and I hoped it would be somewhat faster with 400 MHZ more CPU Power.




These are the results of my firestrike test. Do you think I should push my card further as I only have 60hz monitors and I havent played a game yet where my fps has gone under 60 so in theory there is not point and I may as well keep my overclock as mild as possible?


----------



## TheADLA

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *RyanR*
> 
> 
> 
> These are the results of my firestrike test. Do you think I should push my card further as I only have 60hz monitors and I havent played a game yet where my fps has gone under 60 so in theory there is not point and I may as well keep my overclock as mild as possible?


Well just try and game as well. 3D Mark is a synthetic benchmark. If it runs through without any problem, it doesn't mean real life games will run as well. It's trial and error.
Our results are pretty much the same in Firestrike. My Graphics score is a bit higher due to higher clocking, but your CPU Score is higher because of the additional 400 Mhz you have.











Core +160, Memory +455, Voltage +87mv

P.S. Seeing your CPU Score shows me that I will go for the K upgrade of my 4790


----------



## TPCbench

Anyonere here using a Gigabyte GeForce GTX 970 Mini ITX ?










How is the temperature when gaming ? I don't have an air-conditioning unit in my room. Ambient temperature is around 32 to 35 C

I cannot find a review of this card

I'm looking for a small graphics card but has great gaming performance

Thanks


----------



## TheADLA

I pushed her to a new max. However. Can somebody explain to me why my Valley score was 1 FPS lower? before, at 1514, I got 65.2 FPS in Valley. Now at the new Max of 1540, I got 64.7
She didn't throttle. In AB, I could see that the clock stood stable at 1540, 68 Degrees


----------



## kanttii

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *PalominoCreek*
> 
> Could you post a screenshot of your results at stock clocks? Or anyone else? Would be appreciated.


Here are some screenshots of Valley run at Extreme HD. One with 100% stock clocks (+0,+0,no kboost, no overvoltage or anything), one with my previous OC (+191 core, +370 mem), then one with higher memory and lower core (apparently core isn't the king with GPU's







+160 core +495 mem) and one with 1mhz higher core than the previous (but this for some reason had higher score but lower fps?!). Inside spoiler to not make this thread way too huge







All OC's have +87mV (max that the card allows) voltage increase and K-Boost on.



Spoiler: Pics & system spec inside



Stock settings, MSI GTX 970 Gaming 4G, below


Old OC, +191 core +370 memory, below


New OC, +160 core and +495 memory, below


New OC, +161 core and +495 memory, below


EDIT: New OC, +181 core and +495 memory, below


My card has Hynix memory, and I've put some extra heatsinks over the memory and added a fan that blows fresh cool air to the intake fan of the GPU to keep it cooler. It stays under 65C always no matter the amount of stress..even for 8 hours. At the moment it's 44C with fan at 48%. 56-59C with Valley benchmark. I still need to test this new OC more and make sure it's 100% stable.. I don't believe the memory can really run at 8Ghz







lol

System specs for reference:
CPU: Intel i5 4670K @ 4.4Ghz 2 cores, 4.25Ghz 4 when 4 cores in use
Mobo: Asus Z97-K
GPU: MSI GTX 970 Gaming 4G
RAM: 16GB 1866Mhz Kingston HyperX Fury Black
SSD: Samsung 850 Pro 512GB
Drivers: 347.52
(gotta add system to sig...Soon™)


----------



## PalominoCreek

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kanttii*
> 
> Here are some screenshots of Valley run at Extreme HD. One with 100% stock clocks (+0,+0,no kboost, no overvoltage or anything), one with my previous OC (+191 core, +370 mem), then one with higher memory and lower core (apparently core isn't the king with GPU's
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> +160 core +495 mem) and one with 1mhz higher core than the previous (but this for some reason had higher score but lower fps?!). Inside spoiler to not make this thread way too huge
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> All OC's have +87mV (max that the card allows) voltage increase and K-Boost on.
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Pics & system spec inside
> 
> 
> 
> Stock settings, MSI GTX 970 Gaming 4G, below
> 
> 
> Old OC, +191 core +370 memory, below
> 
> 
> New OC, +160 core and +495 memory, below
> 
> 
> New OC, +161 core and +495 memory, below
> 
> 
> EDIT: New OC, +181 core and +495 memory, below
> 
> 
> My card has Hynix memory, and I've put some extra heatsinks over the memory and added a fan that blows fresh cool air to the intake fan of the GPU to keep it cooler. It stays under 65C always no matter the amount of stress..even for 8 hours. At the moment it's 44C with fan at 48%. 56-59C with Valley benchmark. I still need to test this new OC more and make sure it's 100% stable.. I don't believe the memory can really run at 8Ghz
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> lol
> 
> System specs for reference:
> CPU: Intel i5 4670K @ 4.4Ghz 2 cores, 4.25Ghz 4 when 4 cores in use
> Mobo: Asus Z97-K
> GPU: MSI GTX 970 Gaming 4G
> RAM: 16GB 1866Mhz Kingston HyperX Fury Black
> SSD: Samsung 850 Pro 512GB
> Drivers: 347.52
> (gotta add system to sig...Soon™)


Thanks!


----------



## TheADLA

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kanttii*
> 
> Here are some screenshots of Valley run at Extreme HD. One with 100% stock clocks (+0,+0,no kboost, no overvoltage or anything), one with my previous OC (+191 core, +370 mem), then one with higher memory and lower core (apparently core isn't the king with GPU's
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> +160 core +495 mem) and one with 1mhz higher core than the previous (but this for some reason had higher score but lower fps?!). Inside spoiler to not make this thread way too huge
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> All OC's have +87mV (max that the card allows) voltage increase and K-Boost on.
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Pics & system spec inside
> 
> 
> 
> Stock settings, MSI GTX 970 Gaming 4G, below
> 
> 
> Old OC, +191 core +370 memory, below
> 
> 
> New OC, +160 core and +495 memory, below
> 
> 
> New OC, +161 core and +495 memory, below
> 
> 
> EDIT: New OC, +181 core and +495 memory, below
> 
> 
> My card has Hynix memory, and I've put some extra heatsinks over the memory and added a fan that blows fresh cool air to the intake fan of the GPU to keep it cooler. It stays under 65C always no matter the amount of stress..even for 8 hours. At the moment it's 44C with fan at 48%. 56-59C with Valley benchmark. I still need to test this new OC more and make sure it's 100% stable.. I don't believe the memory can really run at 8Ghz
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> lol
> 
> System specs for reference:
> CPU: Intel i5 4670K @ 4.4Ghz 2 cores, 4.25Ghz 4 when 4 cores in use
> Mobo: Asus Z97-K
> GPU: MSI GTX 970 Gaming 4G
> RAM: 16GB 1866Mhz Kingston HyperX Fury Black
> SSD: Samsung 850 Pro 512GB
> Drivers: 347.52
> (gotta add system to sig...Soon™)











looks just fine


----------



## PalominoCreek

Is there a reason why my G1 is running at 1392 Mhz instead of 1404 on Witcher 2? I mean it's probably not a big difference but just curious.


----------



## Wirerat

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TPCbench*
> 
> Anyonere here using a Gigabyte GeForce GTX 970 Mini ITX ?
> 
> How is the temperature when gaming ? I don't have an air-conditioning unit in my room. Ambient temperature is around 32 to 35 C
> 
> I cannot find a review of this card
> 
> I'm looking for a small graphics card but has great gaming performance
> 
> Thanks


the two fan zotac has a better cooler on it and its only slightly longer.


----------



## Mandeep Singh

Ah, im trying hard to get refund, struggling from 2 months,
Btw is this card slower part even have power to handle gta vice city?


----------



## ZeVo

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mandeep Singh*
> 
> Ah, im trying hard to get refund, struggling from 2 months,
> Btw is this card slower part even have power to handle gta vice city?


Uhh what? If your 970 is struggling with VC that's a problem...


----------



## XanderTheGoober

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ZeVo*
> 
> Uhh what? If your 970 is struggling with VC that's a problem...


Think he is asking if just the gimped portion of the vram is enough to handle VC.


----------



## Mandeep Singh

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ZeVo*
> 
> Uhh what? If your 970 is struggling with VC that's a problem...


i was just asking bro.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *XanderTheGoober*
> 
> Think he is asking if just the gimped portion of the vram is enough to handle VC.


yea you nailed it.

btw you didnt answered, how much fast is that portion? is that can run Super Mario?


----------



## ZeVo

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mandeep Singh*
> 
> i was just asking bro.
> yea you nailed it.
> 
> btw you didnt answered, how much fast is that portion? is that can run Super Mario?


Ah I see what you meant now lol, my bad.


----------



## AngryGoldfish

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *RyanR*
> 
> Hello,
> 
> I have a Gigabyte G1 Gaming GTX 970 and have overclocked with MSI afterburner. Are these results about average with this card.
> 
> Base Core Clock: 1529 MHZ (+150)
> Boost Core Clock: 1669 MHZ (according to valley)
> Mem Clock: 3700 MHZ (+200)
> Voltage: 1212 mV (+0)
> 
> I have not adjusted the voltage as this is my first time overclocking and would like to play it on the safer side. I left it running on valley for about 2 hours and it was fine sitting at around 66-68C. It scored 5430 in the valley benchmark on high with no MSAA. I also ran it on firestrike and it scored 10980 with no artifacting etc. I am running it on a maximus VII gene with 16gb RAM and an i7-4790K that I havent overclocked yet.
> 
> Any feedback would be appreciated.
> Also if anyone can point me to a good CPU overclocking guide and what software to monitor it with that would be great.
> 
> Thanks


Check to make sure you're not thermal throttling. I've been told that 65°C is the thermal throttling point for a G1 Gaming 970. Mine settles at around 60-61°C during gaming and sometimes passes 65°C during extended Fire Strike looping.


----------



## Gofspar

Hey guys I get a VRel eror in GPU-z when benching at 1.275v on a G1 Gaming, anyone have a fix for this yet?


----------



## AngryGoldfish

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Gofspar*
> 
> Hey guys I get a VRel eror in GPU-z when benching at 1.275v on a G1 Gaming, anyone have a fix for this yet?


I was told that VRel and VOp were things to 'fix' whilst overclocking, but upon Googling the perfcap reasons further and doing my own research, I found there was always going to be a reason why your card was not boosting "to infinite", as someone said on another forum. VRel and VOp are normal states, just as Util is, and most, if not all will experience them at some stage in their gaming/benching.


----------



## Gofspar

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *AngryGoldfish*
> 
> I was told that VRel and VOp were things to 'fix' whilst overclocking, but upon Googling the perfcap reasons further and doing my own research, I found there was always going to be a reason why your card was not boosting "to infinite", as someone said on another forum. VRel and VOp are normal states, just as Util is, and most, if not all will experience them at some stage in their gaming/benching.


It's super annoying because when it kicks it it throttles me down to max boost stable stocks and ignores MSI Afterburners offsets.

I drop from 1630 to 1500mhz. Is there a vbios to ghetto fix it?


----------



## amd955be5670

That should not happen, are you hitting the TDP limit? Which application are you experiencing this in?


----------



## Gofspar

Nope modded bios to allow 300w and it doesn't go over %85 TDP in 3Dmark.


----------



## amd955be5670

Let me have a look at your BIOS?


----------



## KingCry

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *amd955be5670*
> 
> That should not happen, are you hitting the TDP limit? Which application are you experiencing this in?


Vrel is normal and should happen its a way to telling the user that, "hey you have a reason why the card won't keep boosting"


----------



## Gofspar

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *amd955be5670*
> 
> Let me have a look at your BIOS?


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *amd955be5670*
> 
> Let me have a look at your BIOS?


Sorry for the late reply here ya go.

https://drive.google.com/file/d/0B9bWPCis6PSZcFVEMHI5STFIMWs/view?usp=sharing


----------



## XanderTheGoober

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Gofspar*
> 
> Sorry for the late reply here ya go.
> 
> https://drive.google.com/file/d/0B9bWPCis6PSZcFVEMHI5STFIMWs/view?usp=sharing


Hint for forum use. You can extract your bios with gpu z and put it into a zip file. Upload zip file right to the post.


----------



## Gofspar

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *XanderTheGoober*
> 
> Hint for forum use. You can extract your bios with gpu z and put it into a zip file. Upload zip file right to the post.


Thanks for the tip.


----------



## AngryGoldfish

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Gofspar*
> 
> It's super annoying because when it kicks it it throttles me down to max boost stable stocks and ignores MSI Afterburners offsets.
> 
> I drop from 1630 to 1500mhz. Is there a vbios to ghetto fix it?


I have experienced throttling as well, and I haven't figured out why. 1630Mhz is extremely high. I've only seen one or two get that high stable. All I can suggest is what I've been doing to try and fix the issue, and that is to turn on MSI Afterburner monitoring and log the file to somewhere, trace where you throttled and scroll through all the different graphs to see any corresponding drops. That's what I've been doing.

The 970 has been nothing but a headache for me. It's noisier than my previous 770 at idle, I personally have the worst overclocker I've seen so far and the 970 as a whole was misadvertised. I can't wait to get rid of it. First world problem, but I don't care at this point. I just ran Valley at 1480/7500 and I throttled to 1170Mhz twice. My TDP does not go above 90%, my temperatures never go above 60°C, my voltages are stock (but I've also tried bumping them up). During the two times I throttled, my Utilization Limit went from '0' to '1' and my Voltage Limit went from '1' to '0'. Everything else dipped slightly, even system memory, as if Valley is unstable or my GPU is causing everything to stutter.


----------



## Edkiefer

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *AngryGoldfish*
> 
> I have experienced throttling as well, and I haven't figured out why. 1630Mhz is extremely high. I've only seen one or two get that high stable. All I can suggest is what I've been doing to try and fix the issue, and that is to turn on MSI Afterburner monitoring and log the file to somewhere, trace where you throttled and scroll through all the different graphs to see any corresponding drops. That's what I've been doing.
> 
> The 970 has been nothing but a headache for me. It's noisier than my previous 770 at idle, I personally have the worst overclocker I've seen so far and the 970 as a whole was misadvertised. I can't wait to get rid of it. First world problem, but I don't care at this point. I just ran Valley at 1480/7500 and I throttled to 1170Mhz twice. My TDP does not go above 90%, my temperatures never go above 60°C, my voltages are stock (but I've also tried bumping them up). During the two times I throttled, my Utilization Limit went from '0' to '1' and my Voltage Limit went from '1' to '0'. Everything else dipped slightly, even system memory, as if Valley is unstable or my GPU is causing everything to stutter.


Are you running a modded bios ?
with what your saying, it sounds like power (TDP) limit is being hit .

BTW you can't go by the power % number, must go by the actual values that are set in bios .


----------



## Hequaqua

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Gofspar*
> 
> Hey guys I get a VRel eror in GPU-z when benching at 1.275v on a G1 Gaming, anyone have a fix for this yet?


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *AngryGoldfish*
> 
> I was told that VRel and VOp were things to 'fix' whilst overclocking, but upon Googling the perfcap reasons further and doing my own research, I found there was always going to be a reason why your card was not boosting "to infinite", as someone said on another forum. VRel and VOp are normal states, just as Util is, and most, if not all will experience them at some stage in their gaming/benching.


Don't quote me on this, but I want to say someone mentioned in this post, to get rid of VRel....they used a molex to 6-8 pin VGA. I'm sure I read it, but I don't dare go back and try to find the post...lol


----------



## Gofspar

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Hequaqua*
> 
> Don't quote me on this, but I want to say someone mentioned in this post, to get rid of VRel....they used a molex to 6-8 pin VGA. I'm sure I read it, but I don't dare go back and try to find the post...lol


Thats wierd, any explanation?


----------



## amd955be5670

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *KingCry*
> 
> Vrel is normal and should happen its a way to telling the user that, "hey you have a reason why the card won't keep boosting"


Haha, I'm aware one needs some reason for the card to stop otherwise might as well boost to infinity, he mentions that his clocks drop from 1630mhz to 1500mhz. I've found the culprit (hint: its the voltage table).
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Gofspar*
> 
> Sorry for the late reply here ya go.
> 
> https://drive.google.com/file/d/0B9bWPCis6PSZcFVEMHI5STFIMWs/view?usp=sharing


 ocbiosmod.zip 138k .zip file


Try this, its set to 1620mhz boost out of the box. I didn't touch memory/fan settings because you didn't mention, but try this bios.
Before anyone else says it, I'm 100% sure this won't be stable, so what you do is, use -1 (and more) until you reach a frequency where you are stable, you can only jump in -13mhz at a time.

Also if I did something stupid which you didn't want, let me know.


----------



## Gofspar

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *amd955be5670*
> 
> Haha, I'm aware one needs some reason for the card to stop otherwise might as well boost to infinity, he mentions that his clocks drop from 1630mhz to 1500mhz. I've found the culprit (hint: its the voltage table).
> 
> ocbiosmod.zip 138k .zip file
> 
> 
> Try this, its set to 1620mhz boost out of the box. I didn't touch memory/fan settings because you didn't mention, but try this bios.
> Before anyone else says it, I'm 100% sure this won't be stable, so what you do is, use -1 (and more) until you reach a frequency where you are stable, you can only jump in -13mhz at a time.
> 
> Also if I did something stupid which you didn't want, let me know.


I'll test it out thanks man!


----------



## Gofspar

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *amd955be5670*
> 
> Haha, I'm aware one needs some reason for the card to stop otherwise might as well boost to infinity, he mentions that his clocks drop from 1630mhz to 1500mhz. I've found the culprit (hint: its the voltage table).
> 
> ocbiosmod.zip 138k .zip file
> 
> 
> Try this, its set to 1620mhz boost out of the box. I didn't touch memory/fan settings because you didn't mention, but try this bios.
> Before anyone else says it, I'm 100% sure this won't be stable, so what you do is, use -1 (and more) until you reach a frequency where you are stable, you can only jump in -13mhz at a time.
> 
> Also if I did something stupid which you didn't want, let me know.


I got a crash with only 1590 on the core. I will try tomorrow with my leaf blower cooler and see if its just because im not using the blower.

EDIT: Doesn't seem to work, I got the blower out and still crashed and now im getting 3 more perf errors in GPU-z.


----------



## amd955be5670

The conclusion is you're not stable at 1590 mhz
I'll make another BIOS quick, just tell me your AISC quality?


----------



## Gofspar

I have a asic of 68, I can hit 1615 on stock voltages. It can hit 1590.

I also hold the record of the 3rd fastest stock cooling 970 on HWBOT and fastest overall 970 on LTT.


----------



## amd955be5670

So my bios specifically doesn't allow you to be stable at 1615mhz?
I just forced the card to run at 1.275V always at the highest frequency 1620mhz but you say it runs at 1590 and gives instability?
Well I don't think anything else I can do


----------



## Gofspar

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *amd955be5670*
> 
> So my bios specifically doesn't allow you to be stable at 1615mhz?
> I just forced the card to run at 1.275V always at the highest frequency 1620mhz but you say it runs at 1590 and gives instability?
> Well I don't think anything else I can do


I'll try it tomorrow when its a bit cooler outside.

This chip LOVES cooler temps.


----------



## amd955be5670

ocbiosmod.zip 138k .zip file

Here is another attempt, if you try it, do tell me if it works as expected.


----------



## Hequaqua

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Gofspar*
> 
> Thats wierd, any explanation?


I'm not sure if there was in the post or not. There are over 13000 right now...lol If I get some time I will go back through and see if I can find it.


----------



## robE

Hello, i',m planning to buy the gtx 970 gigabyte windforce version and i'm curious if someone who has the card can confirm if this version doesn't have the "fan turns off in idle" feature as other cards? Thank you!


----------



## magnek

It doesn't. Lowest fans will go is 34%.


----------



## reev3r

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *robE*
> 
> Hello, i',m planning to buy the gtx 970 gigabyte windforce version and i'm curious if someone who has the card can confirm if this version doesn't have the "fan turns off in idle" feature as other cards? Thank you!


Confirming magnet's post, fans do not have a 0dB mode, the lowest speed is 34% as stated.

However, even with my case open, I can not hear the GPU over ambient noise, which is saying something, since ALL of the Noctua Redux fans in my rig are running at ~250RPM (lowest they will run)...


----------



## AngryGoldfish

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Edkiefer*
> 
> Are you running a modded bios ?
> with what your saying, it sounds like power (TDP) limit is being hit .
> 
> BTW you can't go by the power % number, must go by the actual values that are set in bios .


I'm running the stock BIOS. I am now currently an updated one from Gigabyte, but I was originally running a previous version, which had the same issue.

Are there any ways to test whether I'm hitting my TDP? According to HWiNFO, Aterburner, etc. I'm not hitting my TDP as it rarely goes above 90%. This is by no means a threat or me acting aggressively, but if I mod the BIOS and void the warranty to fix the issue and it doesn't, that would be quite frustrating, as you might imagine.

If I were to open Maxwell BIOS Tweaker, would I be able to see if I was hitting my TDP without modifying anything and voiding my warranty?


----------



## benbenkr

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *AngryGoldfish*
> 
> I was told that VRel and VOp were things to 'fix' whilst overclocking, but upon Googling the perfcap reasons further and doing my own research, I found there was always going to be a reason why your card was not boosting "to infinite", as someone said on another forum. VRel and VOp are normal states, just as Util is, and most, if not all will experience them at some stage in their gaming/benching.


VRel and VOp is basically voltage throttling.

What this means is that your card is boosting as much as it can in regards to its maximum set voltage in its vBIOS. Increasing the power limit in AB does not "fix" this, as you are increasing TDP but the card is still being throttled by its maximum set voltage. This is why you get throttling, when the card hits its maximum voltage (in the voltage table that can be seen in MBT), the card WILL throttle. VRel and VOp are not errors, they are designed to do that.

All cards on their stock BIOS will have VRel and VOp reports at 99% GPU load. You will need to manually change the voltage in MBT, so that there is no voltage throttling.
Of course, be sensible and not set an unrealistic voltage like 1.3v which I don't think is 24/7 safe unless you are on water. I personally have my MSI 970s set to 1.237v max and never get VRel and VOp throttling in GPU-Z, on their stock BIOS they will no matter what voltage overide or power limit increase is set on AB.

You can check my vBIOS out (you have a different card, so just use mine as reference).

ben_970mod_vbios.zip 136k .zip file




As you can see when my card is loaded, there is no throttling reasons reported by GPU-Z.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *AngryGoldfish*
> 
> I'm running the stock BIOS. I am now currently an updated one from Gigabyte, but I was originally running a previous version, which had the same issue.
> 
> Are there any ways to test whether I'm hitting my TDP? According to HWiNFO, Aterburner, etc. I'm not hitting my TDP as it rarely goes above 90%. This is by no means a threat or me acting aggressively, but if I mod the BIOS and void the warranty to fix the issue and it doesn't, that would be quite frustrating, as you might imagine.
> 
> If I were to open Maxwell BIOS Tweaker, would I be able to see if I was hitting my TDP without modifying anything and voiding my warranty?


First of all, you cannot void your warranty if you know what you are doing and use some common sense.
*BACK-UP your ORIGINAL stock vBIOS before flashing a modded one*. If and when you need to send the card for warranty, just flash it back to its original vBIOS. vBIOS is NOT a hardware mod, they have literally zero trace to check if you did anything to the BIOS.

Furthermore if you mod with caution and really, do some research, chances of you bricking your card is extremely slim. I can honestly say modding vBIOS on Maxwell cards is actually even easier and safer than OCing a CPU. Yeah, I don't know where the caution or taboo came from that modding vBIOS is like pressing the nuke button, because it isn't.

And no, simply backing up your BIOS and then opening it in MBT will not void your warranty. Why would it? It's like asking if opening a word document on MS-word will corrupt Windows and thus void your HDD. They're irrelevant matters.


----------



## AngryGoldfish

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *benbenkr*
> 
> VRel and VOp is basically voltage throttling.
> 
> What this means is that your card is boosting as much as it can in regards to its maximum set voltage in its vBIOS. Increasing the power limit in AB does not "fix" this, as you are increasing TDP but the card is still being throttled by its maximum set voltage. This is why you get throttling, when the card hits its maximum voltage (in the voltage table that can be seen in MBT), the card WILL throttle. VRel and VOp are not errors, they are designed to do that.
> 
> All cards on their stock BIOS will have VRel and VOp reports at 99% GPU load. You will need to manually change the voltage in MBT, so that there is no voltage throttling.
> Of course, be sensible and not set an unrealistic voltage like 1.3v which I don't think is 24/7 safe unless you are on water. I personally have my MSI 970s set to 1.237v max and never get VRel and VOp throttling in GPU-Z, on their stock BIOS they will no matter what voltage overide or power limit increase is set on AB.
> 
> You can check my vBIOS out (you have a different card, so just use mine as reference).
> 
> ben_970mod_vbios.zip 136k .zip file
> 
> 
> 
> 
> As you can see when my card is loaded, there is no throttling reasons reported by GPU-Z.


I already have your MSI BIOS saved from a couple of months ago. You recommended I compare mine to yours, something I'm doing right now.

Frankly, I don't understand what I need to do. At this stage I'm willing to flash a modified BIOS, but I don't feel confident in doing so. One person is saying I'm hitting my TDP, you're saying I'm hitting my voltage limit, Afterburner is telling me I'm hitting my Utilization Limit. The only correlation that makes any sense is that AB also states I'm hitting my Voltage Limit except when I throttle. I am always at '1' until I throttle, at which point it drops down to '0' for a split second and then goes back up again.

edit: Sorry, I didn't catch your edit. I'll reply again.


----------



## AngryGoldfish

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *benbenkr*
> 
> First of all, you cannot void your warranty if you know what you are doing and use some common sense.
> *BACK-UP your ORIGINAL stock vBIOS before flashing a modded one*. If and when you need to send the card for warranty, just flash it back to its original vBIOS. vBIOS is NOT a hardware mod, they have literally zero trace to check if you did anything to the BIOS.
> 
> Furthermore if you mod with caution and really, do some research, chances of you bricking your card is extremely slim. I can honestly say modding vBIOS on Maxwell cards is actually even easier and safer than OCing a CPU. Yeah, I don't know where the caution or taboo came from that modding vBIOS is like pressing the nuke button, because it isn't.
> 
> And no, simply backing up your BIOS and then opening it in MBT will not void your warranty. Why would it? It's like asking if opening a word document on MS-word will corrupt Windows and thus void your HDD. They're irrelevant matters.


Cheers for the confidence boost.









I'm now comparing the Gigabyte BIOS and your MSI modded BIOS.

In the Voltage Table, what am looking for? There are multiple sliders to choose from. In your BIOS you have them all set to roughly the same as each other, while my stock BIOS has three different variables.



In the Power Table, you have added 3000mW for the Min section and 35000mW in the Def and Max sections.


----------



## Gofspar

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *AngryGoldfish*
> 
> Cheers for the confidence boost.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I'm now comparing the Gigabyte BIOS and your MSI modded BIOS.
> 
> In the Voltage Table, what am looking for? There are multiple sliders to choose from. In your BIOS you have them all set to roughly the same as each other, while my stock BIOS has three different variables.
> 
> 
> 
> In the Power Table, you have added 3000mW for the Min section and 35000mW in the Def and Max sections.


So what im seeing here is I need to give the card headroom. so like for 1.275 I need to put 1.28 as the limit so the card doesn't feel like its against a wall.

Is this correct?


----------



## battleaxe

Anyone running 4k on their 970?

General thoughts on performance?


----------



## AngryGoldfish

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Gofspar*
> 
> So what im seeing here is I need to give the card headroom. so like for 1.275 I need to put 1.28 as the limit so the card doesn't feel like its against a wall.
> 
> Is this correct?


I'm not sure, mate, sorry. I've never had this much issue with a card before and have never had to modify a BIOS to get the performance I want. Someone with more knowledge hopefully will be able to answer your question.


----------



## benbenkr

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *AngryGoldfish*
> 
> I already have your MSI BIOS saved from a couple of months ago. You recommended I compare mine to yours, something I'm doing right now.
> 
> Frankly, I don't understand what I need to do. At this stage I'm willing to flash a modified BIOS, but I don't feel confident in doing so. One person is saying I'm hitting my TDP, you're saying I'm hitting my voltage limit, Afterburner is telling me I'm hitting my Utilization Limit. The only correlation that makes any sense is that AB also states I'm hitting my Voltage Limit except when I throttle. I am always at '1' until I throttle, at which point it drops down to '0' for a split second and then goes back up again.
> 
> edit: Sorry, I didn't catch your edit. I'll reply again.


If you are hitting TDP, GPU-Z will show Pwr as the throttling reason.
If you are hitting Util, that is entirely normal because the card is technically throttled all the way down because the card is doing nothing (idle on desktop, surfing web, watching youtube are all low-powered tasks, even with hardware acceleration enabled).

You do need to check the Maxwell bios thread for more info. There are many other G1 users who would give you a more accurate result, I can only give you a rough guide simply because the power delivery on the MSI 970 and G1 are different.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *AngryGoldfish*
> 
> Cheers for the confidence boost.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I'm now comparing the Gigabyte BIOS and your MSI modded BIOS.
> 
> In the Voltage Table, what am looking for? There are multiple sliders to choose from. In your BIOS you have them all set to roughly the same as each other, while my stock BIOS has three different variables.
> 
> 
> 
> In the Power Table, you have added 3000mW for the Min section and 35000mW in the Def and Max sections.


The top 3 and bottom 3 values must be the same, see how on your G1 the values are different? The card will drop back and forth when hitting the voltage wall because the vBIOS is telling to do so. Where as on mine, I've set it to 1.237v and that's the max my card will ever go. All the values I've set is the exact same, not roughly. If you want to set say 1.25v, then make sure they are at 1.25v. Depending on your base clocks, your minimum voltage will also be higher accordingly.

On the Power Table, this is where you will have to check other G1 users BIOS. Because the G1 does have a higher power draw, the values on the MSI cannot be applied to the G1.

I get where Nvidia is going with all this power saving, efficient yet powerful mantra. But really, I do miss the days of Fermi with its just balls out to the metal design, give it power and make it fly.


----------



## Edkiefer

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *AngryGoldfish*
> 
> I'm running the stock BIOS. I am now currently an updated one from Gigabyte, but I was originally running a previous version, which had the same issue.
> 
> Are there any ways to test whether I'm hitting my TDP? According to HWiNFO, Aterburner, etc. I'm not hitting my TDP as it rarely goes above 90%. This is by no means a threat or me acting aggressively, but if I mod the BIOS and void the warranty to fix the issue and it doesn't, that would be quite frustrating, as you might imagine.
> 
> If I were to open Maxwell BIOS Tweaker, would I be able to see if I was hitting my TDP without modifying anything and voiding my warranty?


Under normal conditions if you set powerlimit in AB, if you see it go to 1, you know you hit TDP limit .

But G1 970 have ungue power values , the power target has higher values than TDP .
If you open bios with MBT go to power table and you will see (table1-TDP) is ref 250w value but table6 (Power target) is set to like 280w .
It would be est to raise table1 to 280 too .

Tech you can read bios but not flash it for warranty ,but as log as you reflash to stock bios all should be ok .

PS: these cards are already setup pretty good TDP wise, you shouldn't really be seeing much with power limit except for BM like firestrike which you might hit power limit a bit .
If you running stock voltage (no offset in AB) then it can't lower voltage and drop clocks "unless" your running a game with low utilization (like below 50% ) , then it will downclock , only good work around is just set your AA up if its old game as those are ones were you see low usage .
So it kind of odd that your down clocking so much with temps at 60c, your not at a temp to down clock and it would only be 1 notch if it did .


----------



## AngryGoldfish

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *benbenkr*
> 
> If you are hitting TDP, GPU-Z will show Pwr as the throttling reason.
> If you are hitting Util, that is entirely normal because the card is technically throttled all the way down because the card is doing nothing (idle on desktop, surfing web, watching youtube are all low-powered tasks, even with hardware acceleration enabled).
> 
> You do need to check the Maxwell bios thread for more info. There are many other G1 users who would give you a more accurate result, I can only give you a rough guide simply because the power delivery on the MSI 970 and G1 are different.
> The top 3 and bottom 3 values must be the same, see how on your G1 the values are different? The card will drop back and forth when hitting the voltage wall because the vBIOS is telling to do so. Where as on mine, I've set it to 1.237v and that's the max my card will ever go. All the values I've set is the exact same, not roughly. If you want to set say 1.25v, then make sure they are at 1.25v. Depending on your base clocks, your minimum voltage will also be higher accordingly.
> 
> On the Power Table, this is where you will have to check other G1 users BIOS. Because the G1 does have a higher power draw, the values on the MSI cannot be applied to the G1.
> 
> I get where Nvidia is going with all this power saving, efficient yet powerful mantra. But really, I do miss the days of Fermi with its just balls out to the metal design, give it power and make it fly.


I just ran Fire Strike for 15 minutes looped in windowed mode and at no point did I throttle, and my perfcap reason was always VRel, never Pwr. Afterburner also said I was hitting my Voltage Limit. My speeds were 1480/3800Mhz with no additional voltage and stock BIOS. Valley seems to show the throttling more so than Fire Strike. Gaming also brings out any issues, which is where it counts. Far Cry 3 has been my test and 1500/7600Mhz was either throttling by 13Mhz irregularly or the game occasionally crashed.

So if my G1 Gaming likes to sit at around 1.218V, I will need to set the first three values to the that, and then the last three? How do I know for sure what voltage would be best for my GPU?

I have a good power supply and do not need to conserve power. I have no any intentions of picking up a second 970 so I have no problem cranking up settings.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Edkiefer*
> 
> Under normal conditions if you set powerlimit in AB, if you see it go to 1, you know you hit TDP limit .
> 
> But G1 970 have ungue power values , the power target has higher values than TDP .
> If you open bios with MBT go to power table and you will see (table1-TDP) is ref 250w value but table6 (Power target) is set to like 280w .
> It would be est to raise table1 to 280 too .
> 
> Tech you can read bios but not flash it for warranty ,but as log as you reflash to stock bios all should be ok .
> 
> PS: these cards are already setup pretty good TDP wise, you shouldn't really be seeing much with power limit except for BM like firestrike which you might hit power limit a bit .
> If you running stock voltage (no offset in AB) then it can't lower voltage and drop clocks "unless" your running a game with low utilization (like below 50% ) , then it will downclock , only good work around is just set your AA up if its old game as those are ones were you see low usage .
> So it kind of odd that your down clocking so much with temps at 60c, your not at a temp to down clock and it would only be 1 notch if it did .


My Power Limit in AB stays at '0'.

If and when I modify the BIOS, I will raise the TDP to 280W to match the Power Target, just to be sure that is not the cause. Otherwise I've pretty much ruled out TDP and temperature throttling, so it must be voltage. Which makes sense since that's what GPU-Z is saying.


----------



## Gofspar

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *AngryGoldfish*
> 
> I just ran Fire Strike for 15 minutes looped in windowed mode and at no point did I throttle, and my perfcap reason was always VRel, never Pwr. Afterburner also said I was hitting my Voltage Limit. My speeds were 1480/3800Mhz with no additional voltage and stock BIOS. Valley seems to show the throttling more so than Fire Strike. Gaming also brings out any issues, which is where it counts. Far Cry 3 has been my test and 1500/7600Mhz was either throttling by 13Mhz irregularly or the game occasionally crashed.
> 
> So if my G1 Gaming likes to sit at around 1.218V, I will need to set the first three values to the that, and then the last three? How do I know for sure what voltage would be best for my GPU?
> 
> I have a good power supply and do not need to conserve power. I have no any intentions of picking up a second 970 so I have no problem cranking up settings.
> My Power Limit in AB stays at '0'.
> 
> If and when I modify the BIOS, I will raise the TDP to 280W to match the Power Target, just to be sure that is not the cause. Otherwise I've pretty much ruled out TDP and temperature throttling, so it must be voltage. Which makes sense since that's what GPU-Z is saying.


I can fix the 13mhz throttling problem for you.

Also I figured it out so its scale like this to get rid of Vrel.

So to get 1268.8mV I had to put this` in the first entry for the voltage table.



Then put this for your CLK74-69 tables, the card HAS TO HAVE OVERHEAD to not throttle.



This kinda fixes it but I still can't get 1.275, if anyone has any other solution please chime in.


----------



## Edkiefer

that is odd that valley gives you throttling but not firestrike .
I don't think it is TDP then .

How is usage is it always high 80%+ , temps never higher than 65c with valley .?


----------



## AngryGoldfish

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Edkiefer*
> 
> that is odd that valley gives you throttling but not firestrike .
> I don't think it is TDP then .
> 
> How is usage is it always high 80%+ , temps never higher than 65c with valley .?


I haven't tested Fire Strike recently for longer than 15 minutes, so I might let it run for an hour tomorrow and keep an eye on the voltages and core speed.

GPU usage is almost always at 99% when benching. Temperatures have only once gone above 65°C. During gaming is flutters around 60°C, and that's with an adjusted fan curve to keep noise levels lower.


----------



## Edkiefer

Ok, 1 or 2 loops of firestrike is all you need, it will normally show up in first demo mode and then in first or second GPU test .

So you lowered fan profile, well just for test try other way, to rule out temp .
Set fan to constant 70-75%, should be plenty for test of temps .

that is all I can say, just try to narrow where issue is .


----------



## AngryGoldfish

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Edkiefer*
> 
> Ok, 1 or 2 loops of firestrike is all you need, it will normally show up in first demo mode and then in first or second GPU test .
> 
> So you lowered fan profile, well just for test try other way, to rule out temp .
> Set fan to constant 70-75%, should be plenty for test of temps .
> 
> that is all I can say, just try to narrow where issue is .


Will do, man.

Either it's purely coincidental or there is a recurring time at which I throttle in Valley. I'll check that tomorrow to be sure. Also, I throttled at stock speeds in Valley. I'll play some Far Cry 3 tomorrow at various overclocked settings and try to keep an eye on everything.


----------



## Gofspar

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *AngryGoldfish*
> 
> Will do, man.
> 
> Either it's purely coincidental or there is a recurring time at which I throttle in Valley. I'll check that tomorrow to be sure. Also, I throttled at stock speeds in Valley. I'll play some Far Cry 3 tomorrow at various overclocked settings and try to keep an eye on everything.


heres a bios I made you that should stop ALL throttling, it fixed mine. if you want I can add a silent mode in it for you.

ayylmao.zip 866k .zip file


----------



## PalominoCreek

I'm getting only 5% GPu utilization in League of Legends, is this normal?


----------



## AngryGoldfish

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Gofspar*
> 
> heres a bios I made you that should stop ALL throttling, it fixed mine. if you want I can add a silent mode in it for you.
> 
> ayylmao.zip 866k .zip file


Cheers, man. Haven't a look through it now. +Rep.


----------



## chartiet

Hey guys, I grabbed a 970 Gig G1 and I would like to preemptively get your thoughts on any potential coil whine issues and differences between rev 1.0 and 1.1. Also, think I read they switched mem from Sammy to Hynix or something. What's the word lately? Thanks


----------



## AngryGoldfish

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *chartiet*
> 
> Hey guys, I grabbed a 970 Gig G1 and I would like to preemptively get your thoughts on any potential coil whine issues and differences between rev 1.0 and 1.1. Also, think I read they switched mem from Sammy to Hynix or something. What's the word lately? Thanks


Coil whine can come from a variety of different of sources. Many have noticed it worsen when the GPU is not being utilized fully. If you're getting 200 FPS, the noise may increase. Using DSR and V-Sync might help with this if the games supports them will force your card to work harder. I've also heard coil whine can occur from the relationship between the power supply and your card, but I'm not sure how the physics on that works.

I'm not up on the revisions.

My card is Hynix memory and is not quite stable at 7700Mhz. It is currently at 7600Mhz. That is about the average for Hynix, though some have reached higher overclocks. Samsung fairs a little better, but it also is made of silicon sooooo...


----------



## chartiet

Cool. Pretty much what I understand as well. Haven't received the card yet and fully intend on keeping it. Just wanted to brush up on the latest in anticipation.


----------



## Gofspar

Has anyone actually made a unlocked voltage bios for the Gigabyte G1 Gaming or is it all bs?


----------



## Gofspar

I just answered my own question, I just got this bios working. 1.2680 over 1.262v.

I'll polish it in a bit and post it.


----------



## AngryGoldfish

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Gofspar*
> 
> I just answered my own question, I just got this bios working. 1.2680 over 1.262v.
> 
> I'll polish it in a bit and post it.


How are you measuring your voltages? I heard there was an issue with GPU-Z (and possibly HWiNFO as well) where it is not registering volts above 1.27v or whatever is, and when tested with a voltmeter, voltage is actually more in the 1.3V range. This is just from a few words I heard. I could be totally wrong.

By the way, I flashed the modified BIOS (one very similar to the one you offered to me) and although my Valley scores are still a little low, I'm not throttling like I was before. I'm currently stable at 1535/7600Mhz with Fire Strike and Valley. My Fire Strike scores are fine, but my Valley scores are low. I'll do more testing tomorrow and see if I can find out why.


----------



## Gofspar

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *AngryGoldfish*
> 
> How are you measuring your voltages? I heard there was an issue with GPU-Z (and possibly HWiNFO as well) where it is not registering volts above 1.27v or whatever is, and when tested with a voltmeter, voltage is actually more in the 1.3V range. This is just from a few words I heard. I could be totally wrong.
> 
> By the way, I flashed the modified BIOS (one very similar to the one you offered to me) and although my Valley scores are still a little low, I'm not throttling like I was before. I'm currently stable at 1535/7600Mhz with Fire Strike and Valley. My Fire Strike scores are fine, but my Valley scores are low. I'll do more testing tomorrow and see if I can find out why.


Thats wierd because that bios actually raised mine because it forces the card to be at its max boost during 3D loads


----------



## tango bango

I was reading where a few of you have gotten the G1. Did you happen to get it in the last 30 days. If so do you have the issue where the G1 didn't detect the monitor?


----------



## PalominoCreek

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *tango bango*
> 
> I was reading where a few of you have gotten the G1. Did you happen to get it in the last 30 days. If so do you have the issue where the G1 didn't detect the monitor?


I have, it is a Rev 1.0 though. Honestly, it failed to detect my monitor once with my AMD card aswell so I'm not sure if it has anything to do with the G1. It could be a problem with my old ass monitor or it could be the G1, I'll never know.

It isn't that big of a deal though, what exactly is your concern?

Also, could anyone please answer the question about LoL not going over 5% GPU utilization. I cap my FPS at 80, when I uncap it usually goes up to 20%. Is it normal?


----------



## PalominoCreek

DELETE.


----------



## AngryGoldfish

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Gofspar*
> 
> Thats wierd because that bios actually raised mine because it forces the card to be at its max boost during 3D loads


64.3 FPS was the highest I scored in Valley, and that was at 1559Mhz on the core and 7700Mhz on the memory. 1535/7600Mhz netted 60.8 FPS. Again, it could have been a bad session. I'll try with a higher overclock tomorrow, and maybe even 7700Mhz, but that was not stable in the past.


----------



## Gofspar

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *AngryGoldfish*
> 
> 64.3 FPS was the highest I scored in Valley, and that was at 1559Mhz on the core and 7700Mhz on the memory. 1535/7600Mhz netted 60.8 FPS. Again, it could have been a bad session. I'll try with a higher overclock tomorrow, and maybe even 7700Mhz, but that was not stable in the past.


are you using my EXACT bios or someone elses?


----------



## TheADLA

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *AngryGoldfish*
> 
> 64.3 FPS was the highest I scored in Valley, and that was at 1559Mhz on the core and 7700Mhz on the memory. 1535/7600Mhz netted 60.8 FPS. Again, it could have been a bad session. I'll try with a higher overclock tomorrow, and maybe even 7700Mhz, but that was not stable in the past.


Maybe it was a bad session then. I got 64.7 @1540 Core, 7920 Memory (Hynix). I don't know if those 5Mhz more core / 320 Mhz Memory justify those 4 FPS more. If they do, then it means your Valley score is actually fine.


----------



## Mandeep Singh

Guys,im facing strange issue,
I thought i should start overclock again,
Before i overclocked with 347.25 drivers, i got stable 1443 core clock and mem clock 8300+
But what is happening now,
I tried to overclock, basicallly i just clicked on old profile on msi afterburner,
My memory clock is not getting up down, its stucked at 3005mhz, and core clock is not working on boost clock..
How to fix it?


----------



## Ktulu

Hey Guys,

I have a question. Which one of these 970s should I get?


----------



## XanderTheGoober

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ktulu*
> 
> Hey Guys,
> 
> I have a question. Which one of these 970s should I get?


Are you limited to just EVGA? If so I would find the SSC with the updated ACX 2.0 cooler, or the FTW version. Wondering why the FTW+ is over a hundred bucks more...





if you're not limited to EVGA I would check out either the msi 970 gaming 4G or gigabyte 970 G1.


----------



## Edkiefer

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TheADLA*
> 
> Maybe it was a bad session then. I got 64.7 @1540 Core, 7920 Memory (Hynix). I don't know if those 5Mhz more core / 320 Mhz Memory justify those 4 FPS more. If they do, then it means your Valley score is actually fine.


Valley is very sensitive to memory speed .


----------



## AngryGoldfish

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Gofspar*
> 
> are you using my EXACT bios or someone elses?


No, I'm using this one:

N970G14DP.F51-Mod.zip 176k .zip file


It's very similar, except yours had slightly higher power table figures while the one I'm using had slightly higher voltage figures. That's the only difference I can tell that might make a difference. But then again, I'm no expert on this.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TheADLA*
> 
> Maybe it was a bad session then. I got 64.7 @1540 Core, 7920 Memory (Hynix). I don't know if those 5Mhz more core / 320 Mhz Memory justify those 4 FPS more. If they do, then it means your Valley score is actually fine.


The best way to find out is for you to run a Valley test straight away after opening it (don't let it run a bunch of times first, in other words) with the same clocks as mine.

i5-4670K @ 4.2Ghz

16GB RAM @ 1866Mhz

G1 970 @ 1555Mhz

VRAM @ 3800Mhz

With that overclock, I scored 61.7 FPS and an overall score of 2583.

Again, I've scored higher. I scored 65.3 FPS at one point, but it wasn't permanently stable. I think that was with 3900Mhz on the VRAM, so maybe Valley scores are indeed sensitive to memory.


----------



## Mandeep Singh

Anyone help me bro?








Sorry for repost..
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mandeep Singh*
> 
> Guys,im facing strange issue,
> I thought i should start overclock again,
> Before i overclocked with 347.25 drivers, i got stable 1443 core clock and mem clock 8300+
> But what is happening now,
> I tried to overclock, basicallly i just clicked on old profile on msi afterburner,
> My memory clock is not getting up down, its stucked at 3005mhz, and core clock is not working on boost clock..
> How to fix it?
> Both not getting over clock nor even going down to 200 (in power saving)


----------



## XanderTheGoober

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mandeep Singh*
> 
> Anyone help me bro?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sorry for repost..


This might be better to start your own thread with a title like, "help me overclock my 970" or "970 overclocking issues"

Might get more people helping you as a good number of users will just scroll past this thread with the "owners club" title because they are either not an owner or don't care about the clubs.


----------



## pokerapar88

Soooooo, I just got my GTX 970 from Gigabyte. It's a G1 Gaming version.
Couldn't play much with it, it's now running 1400+mhz on the core and 8000+mhz on the ram. no Voltage modifications. Runs belos 66ºC at full load, fans never go futher than 50% power.
Awesome card.


----------



## Hequaqua

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mandeep Singh*
> 
> Guys,im facing strange issue,
> I thought i should start overclock again,
> Before i overclocked with 347.25 drivers, i got stable 1443 core clock and mem clock 8300+
> But what is happening now,
> I tried to overclock, basicallly i just clicked on old profile on msi afterburner,
> My memory clock is not getting up down, its stucked at 3005mhz, and core clock is not working on boost clock..
> How to fix it?


Do a clean re-install of the drivers. I would also re-install Afterburner. I've read where sometimes the profiles can get corrupted.

In GPU-Z, there is a little render test you can run and watch your readings to see what is going on. You can test the settings that way without having to run a benchmark or game. I would try re-installing the software and re-run.

Are you running stock Bios?

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Edkiefer*
> 
> Valley is very sensitive to memory speed .


I think Valley is sensitive to memory, in my case it seems to love all I can give....lol I can hit 8200 with no problems in Valley. I just did 3 runs. I will post those at the end of this post. I haven't tried it in Firestrike or gaming yet. Actually, I didn't see a big increase in numbers to justify it.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *AngryGoldfish*
> 
> No, I'm using this one:
> 
> N970G14DP.F51-Mod.zip 176k .zip file
> 
> 
> It's very similar, except yours had slightly higher power table figures while the one I'm using had slightly higher voltage figures. That's the only difference I can tell that might make a difference. But then again, I'm no expert on this.
> The best way to find out is for you to run a Valley test straight away after opening it (don't let it run a bunch of times first, in other words) with the same clocks as mine.
> 
> i5-4670K @ 4.2Ghz
> 
> 16GB RAM @ 1866Mhz
> 
> G1 970 @ 1555Mhz
> 
> VRAM @ 3800Mhz
> 
> With that overclock, I scored 61.7 FPS and an overall score of 2583.
> 
> Again, I've scored higher. I scored 65.3 FPS at one point, but it wasn't permanently stable. I think that was with 3900Mhz on the VRAM, so maybe Valley scores are indeed sensitive to memory.


I think those scores are fine. I don't think you will see a big increase in performance that you might expect.

I am using a custom Bios. My stock is 1556/[email protected]

Here are 3 runs of Valley that I just ran:


Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


----------



## Mandeep Singh

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Hequaqua*
> 
> Do a clean re-install of the drivers. I would also re-install Afterburner. I've read where sometimes the profiles can get corrupted.
> 
> In GPU-Z, there is a little render test you can run and watch your readings to see what is going on. You can test the settings that way without having to run a benchmark or game. I would try re-installing the software and re-run.
> 
> Are you running stock Bios?
> I think Valley is sensitive to memory, in my case it seems to love all I can give....lol I can hit 8200 with no problems in Valley. I just did 3 runs. I will post those at the end of this post. I haven't tried it in Firestrike or gaming yet. Actually, I didn't see a big increase in numbers to justify it.
> I think those scores are fine. I don't think you will see a big increase in performance that you might expect.
> 
> I am using a custom Bios. My stock is 1556/[email protected]
> 
> Here are 3 runs of Valley that I just ran:
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


Thanks for reply mate








I will try clean reinstall,
Yes im on stock bios.


----------



## Hequaqua

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mandeep Singh*
> 
> Thanks for reply mate
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I will try clean reinstall,
> Yes im on stock bios.


I always use the 3 R's of Windows.....Restart/Re-Install/Reformat....lmao


----------



## AngryGoldfish

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Hequaqua*
> 
> I think Valley is sensitive to memory, in my case it seems to love all I can give....lol I can hit 8200 with no problems in Valley. I just did 3 runs. I will post those at the end of this post. I haven't tried it in Firestrike or gaming yet. Actually, I didn't see a big increase in numbers to justify it.
> I think those scores are fine. I don't think you will see a big increase in performance that you might expect.
> 
> I am using a custom Bios. My stock is 1556/[email protected]
> 
> Here are 3 runs of Valley that I just ran:
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


Your scores are substantially higher than mine, but at least I'm not throttling any more. And last night I had an hour session of Far Cry @1500/7600Mhz without any crashing, so that's given me some hope. However, my Fire Strike scores are not the best either, so something in my system is causing a bottleneck. I'm working on getting more out of my CPU at the moment. Just passed an hour in IETU at 4.4Ghz on 1.27V. Gonna try for 4.5 now. That might boost my scores by a few decimal places, and it'll improve my combined and physics score in Fire Strike.


----------



## Hequaqua

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *AngryGoldfish*
> 
> Your scores are substantially higher than mine, but at least I'm not throttling any more. And last night I had an hour session of Far Cry @1500/7600Mhz without any crashing, so that's given me some hope. However, my Fire Strike scores are not the best either, so something in my system is causing a bottleneck. I'm working on getting more out of my CPU at the moment. Just passed an hour in IETU at 4.4Ghz on 1.27V. Gonna try for 4.5 now. That might boost my scores by a few decimal places, and it'll improve my combined and physics score in Fire Strike.


It will improve it a bit, but after testing many many different combos.....I just leave my CPU @stock(3.5/3.9 Turbo). I will crank it up to 4.5ghz for a run @ Firestrike though...lol. I'm not sure what my voltage is at 4.5 though. I have it in the bios as a profile(was afraid I'd lose the card I had it written down on). Oh, just found it....lmao 4.4~1.225v 4.5~1.288v. I would say that the 4.4 is stable.....the 4.5....iffy.

I had throttling issues with the stock bios on my 970. It would hit 1.25v and then throttle back to 1.225v. I finally decided to just edit the bios. I knew my card would OC to 1541/8000 using AB. I can hit 1570 or so with the voltage limit I have(1.256v), but I just let it run at 1556. It stays pretty cool. I would say max 64°. Every card is different. Just have to find that sweet spot.


----------



## AngryGoldfish

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Hequaqua*
> 
> It will improve it a bit, but after testing many many different combos.....I just leave my CPU @stock(3.5/3.9 Turbo). I will crank it up to 4.5ghz for a run @ Firestrike though...lol. I'm not sure what my voltage is at 4.5 though. I have it in the bios as a profile(was afraid I'd lose the card I had it written down on). Oh, just found it....lmao 4.4~1.225v 4.5~1.288v. I would say that the 4.4 is stable.....the 4.5....iffy.
> 
> I had throttling issues with the stock bios on my 970. It would hit 1.25v and then throttle back to 1.225v. I finally decided to just edit the bios. I knew my card would OC to 1541/8000 using AB. I can hit 1570 or so with the voltage limit I have(1.256v), but I just let it run at 1556. It stays pretty cool. I would say max 64°. Every card is different. Just have to find that sweet spot.


Yeah, overclocking is not going to net massive gains, not for my CPU anyway. I'm just doing it for the experience. I do enjoy overclocking... in general.







I'm hoping for 4.5Ghz without hitting the 1.3V mark, and then 4.6Ghz without going past 1.35V. I have a decent cooler so those volts should be possible, but it will purely be for thrill of it. I'll back it down to 4.4/4.5Ghz for daily usage and gaming.

I flashed a modified BIOS yesterday and am not experiencing any issues now. Voltages are stable, no crashes, no warnings in Afterburner and most satisfyingly, no throttling. I hated seeing that. Although I blamed it for my poor scores-which haven't improved very much since removing the throttling-it was such a disheartening site to see in the monitor after a gaming session. I'm pretty stable now at 1500/7600Mhz, but I'm going to try for 1520/7600Mhz tonight by doing some hunting in Far Cry.

My temperatures settle at around 60°C during gaming and short benching. It's still cold here in Ireland, though, so ambient temperatures are very low. Too low, really. lol


----------



## Gofspar

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *AngryGoldfish*
> 
> No, I'm using this one:
> 
> N970G14DP.F51-Mod.zip 176k .zip file
> 
> 
> It's very similar, except yours had slightly higher power table figures while the one I'm using had slightly higher voltage figures. That's the only difference I can tell that might make a difference. But then again, I'm no expert on this.
> The best way to find out is for you to run a Valley test straight away after opening it (don't let it run a bunch of times first, in other words) with the same clocks as mine.
> 
> i5-4670K @ 4.2Ghz
> 
> 16GB RAM @ 1866Mhz
> 
> G1 970 @ 1555Mhz
> 
> VRAM @ 3800Mhz
> 
> With that overclock, I scored 61.7 FPS and an overall score of 2583.
> 
> Again, I've scored higher. I scored 65.3 FPS at one point, but it wasn't permanently stable. I think that was with 3900Mhz on the VRAM, so maybe Valley scores are indeed sensitive to memory.


The TDP is a personal touch, I wouldn't run his because it pushes more voltage than it really is.

If you need a OC bios for higher voltages just pm me


----------



## Xan666

I have 2x MSI Gaming 4G GTX 970

I'll post a picture of them when I get home.

here's a 3DMark score with both cards http://www.3dmark.com/3dm/6144121




Pictures with serial numbers and clear tags.

I need to get the default coolers off and get some EK water blocks for the TF5.
it's like $400 total to get them sent here (Ontario).


----------



## Hequaqua

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *AngryGoldfish*
> 
> Yeah, overclocking is not going to net massive gains, not for my CPU anyway. I'm just doing it for the experience. I do enjoy overclocking... in general.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I'm hoping for 4.5Ghz without hitting the 1.3V mark, and then 4.6Ghz without going past 1.35V. I have a decent cooler so those volts should be possible, but it will purely be for thrill of it. I'll back it down to 4.4/4.5Ghz for daily usage and gaming.
> 
> I flashed a modified BIOS yesterday and am not experiencing any issues now. Voltages are stable, no crashes, no warnings in Afterburner and most satisfyingly, no throttling. I hated seeing that. Although I blamed it for my poor scores-which haven't improved very much since removing the throttling-it was such a disheartening site to see in the monitor after a gaming session. I'm pretty stable now at 1500/7600Mhz, but I'm going to try for 1520/7600Mhz tonight by doing some hunting in Far Cry.
> 
> My temperatures settle at around 60°C during gaming and short benching. It's still cold here in Ireland, though, so ambient temperatures are very low. Too low, really. lol


Excellent! Glad you got it figured out.


----------



## hazard99

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *AngryGoldfish*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Hequaqua*
> 
> I think Valley is sensitive to memory, in my case it seems to love all I can give....lol I can hit 8200 with no problems in Valley. I just did 3 runs. I will post those at the end of this post. I haven't tried it in Firestrike or gaming yet. Actually, I didn't see a big increase in numbers to justify it.
> I think those scores are fine. I don't think you will see a big increase in performance that you might expect.
> 
> I am using a custom Bios. My stock is 1556/[email protected]
> 
> Here are 3 runs of Valley that I just ran:
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Your scores are substantially higher than mine, but at least I'm not throttling any more. And last night I had an hour session of Far Cry @1500/7600Mhz without any crashing, so that's given me some hope. However, my Fire Strike scores are not the best either, so something in my system is causing a bottleneck. I'm working on getting more out of my CPU at the moment. Just passed an hour in IETU at 4.4Ghz on 1.27V. Gonna try for 4.5 now. That might boost my scores by a few decimal places, and it'll improve my combined and physics score in Fire Strike.
Click to expand...

Mind sharing that bios. I would like to see what settings you have. I just got my Rma back and I now have a better quality rating and samsung. I would like to see what speed I can get before diminishing returns kicks in.. So far it's looking like 1479 is about it.


----------



## AngryGoldfish

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Gofspar*
> 
> The TDP is a personal touch, I wouldn't run his because it pushes more voltage than it really is.
> 
> If you need a OC bios for higher voltages just pm me


I was worried about that, yeah, but the guy who modded it has done a bunch for the forum so I trusted it. Temperatures are still hovering in the 60°C range, which is fine with me.

Thanks for the offer, mate. I'm quite happy with my performance at the moment, but I might give yours a shot to see whether I can remain stable whilst reducing the volts. I'm hitting 60 FPS with all settings at full and a little DSR for extra goodness in Far Cry 3. I know it's not an intensive game compared to others, but it's what I'm playing at the moment and the number I wanted to reach.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Hequaqua*
> 
> Excellent! Glad you got it figured out.










I put off modded the BIOS for weeks and weeks and weeks. I'm glad I just went for it.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *hazard99*
> 
> Mind sharing that bios. I would like to see what settings you have. I just got my Rma back and I now have a better quality rating and samsung. I would like to see what speed I can get before diminishing returns kicks in.. So far it's looking like 1479 is about it.


1479 for the G1 is about what I could get as well without throttling. I just finished a two-three session of Far Cry 3 with the clock at 1535 and the memory at 7600Mhz. The memory is what holds me back, for the most part. If you have Samsung, you have a slightly higher chance of being able to hit 8000Mhz.

Here is the modded BIOS:

N970G14DP.F51-Mod.zip 176k .zip file


And here is the one from @Gofspar. The one I'm using now has more voltage applied, while the one from Gofspar is a little more reserved in that area but offers higher power headroom. I have only tested the top one, but they're both not too far apart. Have a peak yourself.

G1Gaming-GofsparmoddedBIOS.zip 850k .zip file


----------



## hazard99

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *AngryGoldfish*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Gofspar*
> 
> 1479 for the G1 is about what I could get as well without throttling. I just finished a two-three session of Far Cry 3 with the clock at 1535 and the memory at 7600Mhz. The memory is what holds me back, for the most part. If you have Samsung, you have a slightly higher chance of being able to hit 8000Mhz.
> 
> Here is the modded BIOS:
> 
> N970G14DP.F51-Mod.zip 176k .zip file
> 
> 
> And here is the one from @Gofspar. The one I'm using now has more voltage applied, while the one from Gofspar is a little more reserved in that area but offers higher power headroom. I have only tested the top one, but they're both not too far apart. Have a peak yourself.
> 
> G1Gaming-GofsparmoddedBIOS.zip 850k .zip file
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Would converting these figures /settings convert over to the Msi gtx 970 gaming 4g work. I'm mostly interested in keeping my card from being lazy and giving a little bit more power headroom.
Click to expand...


----------



## hazard99

Oops I think I quoted you on my comment.


----------



## AngryGoldfish

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *hazard99*
> 
> Would converting these figures /settings convert over to the Msi gtx 970 gaming 4g work. I'm mostly interested in keeping my card from being lazy and giving a little bit more power headroom.


Not strictly, no, but it can give you some perspective. I actually have an MSI 970 BIOS, but I haven't tested it (for obvious reasons) so I'd rather you didn't flash until the guy who shared it confirms it's OK. My BIOS folder has become a little crowded and I don't want to post something I'm not sure is correct for fear of someone flashing the wrong BIOS. I was looking through it for a little perspective, but the guy who modified it said that the table figures would not apply properly to different models, but might give you some incite on what needs to be changed.

MSI970BIOSMod.zip 136k .zip file


----------



## hazard99

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *AngryGoldfish*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *hazard99*
> 
> Would converting these figures /settings convert over to the Msi gtx 970 gaming 4g work. I'm mostly interested in keeping my card from being lazy and giving a little bit more power headroom.
> 
> 
> 
> Not strictly, no, but it can give you some perspective. I actually have an MSI 970 BIOS, but I haven't tested it (for obvious reasons) so I'd rather you didn't flash until the guy who shared it confirms it's OK. My BIOS folder has become a little crowded and I don't want to post something I'm not sure is correct for fear of someone flashing the wrong BIOS. I was looking through it for a little perspective, but the guy who modified it said that the table figures would not apply properly to different models, but might give you some incite on what needs to be changed.
> 
> MSI970BIOSMod.zip 136k .zip file
Click to expand...

I promise I don't flash other people's bios files. I merely copy the settings. I don't have the money to try and brave that mistake....


----------



## sazistas

I downloaded the H2O BIOS for Reference GTX 980(Nolimits replacement) from this link http://www.overclock.net/t/1517316/extract-and-flash-gtx-970-and-980-firmware-zosons-h2o-and-air-custom-bios and tried to copy all the settings from all tabs to my original MSI GTX980 4G bios using the MaxwellBiosTweaker. Then I tried to flash this bios file with nvflash and I get the above error. Is there any fix for this?
Also can anyone help me and edit my bios? I only want to unlock the voltage for some more overclock headroom.


----------



## TheADLA

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *AngryGoldfish*
> 
> No, I'm using this one:
> 
> N970G14DP.F51-Mod.zip 176k .zip file
> 
> 
> It's very similar, except yours had slightly higher power table figures while the one I'm using had slightly higher voltage figures. That's the only difference I can tell that might make a difference. But then again, I'm no expert on this.
> The best way to find out is for you to run a Valley test straight away after opening it (don't let it run a bunch of times first, in other words) with the same clocks as mine.
> 
> i5-4670K @ 4.2Ghz
> 
> 16GB RAM @ 1866Mhz
> 
> G1 970 @ 1555Mhz
> 
> VRAM @ 3800Mhz
> 
> With that overclock, I scored 61.7 FPS and an overall score of 2583.
> 
> Again, I've scored higher. I scored 65.3 FPS at one point, but it wasn't permanently stable. I think that was with 3900Mhz on the VRAM, so maybe Valley scores are indeed sensitive to memory.


Yeah that's what I did. Straight away benching.
i7-4790 @ 3.6/4.0 GHZ
16GB RAM @1866
MSI GTX 970 Golden Edition @1540 (can't get her to 1555, she starts to artifact, valley resets the driver)
VRAM @ 3960

64.7 FPS 2705

Really seems its more memory sensitive


----------



## ToxicAdam

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Xan666*
> 
> I have 2x MSI Gaming 4G GTX 970
> 
> I'll post a picture of them when I get home.
> 
> here's a 3DMark score with both cards http://www.3dmark.com/3dm/6144121


Just traded my 780 Ti's for two 970 in SLI


----------



## Rahldrac

Why would you trade two 780ti for two 970? makes no sense?

Edit: Guess it was a joke


----------



## battleaxe

... let us hope it was a joke.


----------



## sazistas

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *sazistas*
> 
> 
> 
> I downloaded the H2O BIOS for Reference GTX 980(Nolimits replacement) from this link http://www.overclock.net/t/1517316/extract-and-flash-gtx-970-and-980-firmware-zosons-h2o-and-air-custom-bios and tried to copy all the settings from all tabs to my original MSI GTX980 4G bios using the MaxwellBiosTweaker. Then I tried to flash this bios file with nvflash and I get the above error. Is there any fix for this?
> Also can anyone help me and edit my bios? I only want to unlock the voltage for some more overclock headroom.


anyone??


----------



## amd955be5670

He wanted extra 0.5gb of vram?


----------



## Wirerat

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *amd955be5670*
> 
> He wanted extra 0.5gb of vram?


and to cut his valley score 30%.


----------



## amd955be5670

Its ironic how dxdiag showed 3612mb of vram when my friend checked the card and told me to return it, something isn't right based on his gut feeling







(Note: He's not a technically sound person)

Well in other news, I saw a game on discount on indiegala, did a lot of research and proceeded to buy it, only to find out its already there in my library -_-
I placed a bet against my friend for a 5$ steam game that GTA5 will be a piss poor port and further ridicule the 970's segmented memory.


----------



## AngryGoldfish

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *hazard99*
> 
> I promise I don't flash other people's bios files. I merely copy the settings. I don't have the money to try and brave that mistake....


I flashed the BIOS directly. I didn't see any difference between editing the original BIOS myself versus someone else editing it. I was very nervous about doing it, but it was still technically the original BIOS file and was edited by someone who's done it a bunch of times on here.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TheADLA*
> 
> Yeah that's what I did. Straight away benching.
> i7-4790 @ 3.6/4.0 GHZ
> 16GB RAM @1866
> MSI GTX 970 Golden Edition @1540 (can't get her to 1555, she starts to artifact, valley resets the driver)
> VRAM @ 3960
> 
> 64.7 FPS 2705
> 
> Really seems its more memory sensitive


Yeah, that looks about right. There are other variables like operating system and speed of SSD that could alter a few decimal places in your/my favour. Thanks for the comparison!


----------



## kanttii

Soo I made a few custom BIOSes for my card, flashed them, but noticed no improvement with clocks throttling down (core with 20-80mhz, memory with roughly 500mhz). Firestrike didn't start anymore, it showed just a blank screen though.. I only edited the power and voltage tables and added higher temp just in case, first separately then together.. Did I add too much? Would someone like to take a look?







That throttling is really annoying me, because of that the performance feels slower than at stock settings...

GM204_higherPowerLimits_voltages_temp_noOC.zip 136k .zip file

Take note: This is for my MSI GTX 970 Gaming 4G.

Here's the stock BIOS just in case:

GM204_original.zip 136k .zip file


And the new BIOS from MSI I tried too:

NV316MH.186.rom.zip 136k .zip file


I tried searching this thread for BIOS files for reference but couldn't find any. What are you guys using, what kinda improvements do you get with them? I also tried with the older BIOS and this new one.

Also, do you have any idea why my card crashes on stock settings with no OC or overvoltage or anything whatsoever? I get those red boxes thing and system hangs if I do NOT OC & OV... weird.. It has done that from the beginning. Does having K-Boost on cause problems? Some games (Far Cry 4, AC Unity, Cities: Skylines) work better when I got it on.


Spoiler: Here's a pic of my current stable OC!


----------



## BeefCurtins

Just ordered my MSI GTX 970 ME ^_^ excited


----------



## Hequaqua

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *sazistas*
> 
> 
> 
> I downloaded the H2O BIOS for Reference GTX 980(Nolimits replacement) from this link http://www.overclock.net/t/1517316/extract-and-flash-gtx-970-and-980-firmware-zosons-h2o-and-air-custom-bios and tried to copy all the settings from all tabs to my original MSI GTX980 4G bios using the MaxwellBiosTweaker. Then I tried to flash this bios file with nvflash and I get the above error. Is there any fix for this?
> Also can anyone help me and edit my bios? I only want to unlock the voltage for some more overclock headroom.


I can try to help you....perhaps someone else will chime in.

First, what version of nvflash/MBT are you using?
Are you trying to change the voltage on the power rails(TDP/PCI-e), or are you just changing the voltage to the GPU?


----------



## PalominoCreek

Could anyone please answer the question about LoL not going over 5% GPU utilization. I cap my FPS at 80, when I uncap it usually goes up to 20%. Is it normal?


----------



## Mandeep Singh

Guys, so im starting overclocking again,
i remeber i taken guide from this video few months ago,





but im bit confused he didnt increased power target in this video,
should i increase?
core clock 198
mem clock 600

card: asus Strix gtx 970


----------



## sazistas

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Hequaqua*
> 
> I can try to help you....perhaps someone else will chime in.
> 
> First, what version of nvflash/MBT are you using?
> Are you trying to change the voltage on the power rails(TDP/PCI-e), or are you just changing the voltage to the GPU?


Finally i found a version by someone posted here in the forum that worked, it is version 5.19. I flashed the custom bios but I think I messed up everything , the cards were crashing and flashed back the stock again. I had changed the power trails and the voltage table, I copied everything from another bios. So now I need someone to help me editing my bios file to work with my cards. I just only need to unlock the voltage, TDP and raise the thermal throttling values to experiment with overclock and find the best values work for my cards.
thank you


----------



## ToxicAdam

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Rahldrac*
> 
> Why would you trade two 780ti for two 970? makes no sense?
> 
> Edit: Guess it was a joke


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *battleaxe*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ... let us hope it was a joke.


No joke.

I know I don't gain that much in performance from this.. its more of a sideways upgrade but I need HDMI 2.0 and there are a few features maxwell has that's not on kepler.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *amd955be5670*
> 
> He wanted extra 0.5gb of vram?


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Wirerat*
> 
> and to cut his valley score 30%.


And I feel the vram situation has been overblown a little... not that there isn't a problem but the card is a beast! Nvidia should cap the card at 3.5GB or with the DX12 supposedly being able to stack ram(SLI) make it so that the slow 1GB wont be access before 7GB.


----------



## Hequaqua

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *sazistas*
> 
> Finally i found a version by someone posted here in the forum that worked, it is version 5.19. I flashed the custom bios but I think I messed up everything , the cards were crashing and flashed back the stock again. I had changed the power trails and the voltage table, I copied everything from another bios. So now I need someone to help me editing my bios file to work with my cards. I just only need to unlock the voltage, TDP and raise the thermal throttling values to experiment with overclock and find the best values work for my cards.
> thank you


Which card do you have? MSI 980, right?

I'm not sure about the differences between the 9870 and 970 power wise. I have the MSI 970, you are more than welcome to take at look at the bios. This is one that I modded. I am currently using this bios. 1556/[email protected]

https://www.dropbox.com/s/x5iig57awrj1ycx/New1.rom?dl=0


----------



## pokerapar88

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TheADLA*
> 
> Yeah that's what I did. Straight away benching.
> i7-4790 @ 3.6/4.0 GHZ
> 16GB RAM @1866
> MSI GTX 970 Golden Edition @1540 (can't get her to 1555, she starts to artifact, valley resets the driver)
> VRAM @ 3960
> 
> 64.7 FPS 2705
> 
> Really seems its more memory sensitive


Hmm, weird... I got 2800+ score with an i5 2500k OC to 4.5ghz, 8gb 1600mhz ram and the G1 970 @ 1450mhz and 8000+mhz on the vram... w8.1 pro 64 bit, 1tb hdd seagate barracuda... I think you videocard must be throttling..??? have you upped the power limiter to 112%?


----------



## Gofspar

Valley has had a few boost table issues with Maxwell, your performance will be represented a bit better with 3DMark.

ran this yesterday.

http://www.3dmark.com/3dm/6206049

1604mhz core and 2103 mem @ 1.262v


----------



## pokerapar88

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Gofspar*
> 
> Valley has had a few boost table issues with Maxwell, your performance will be represented a bit better with 3DMark.
> 
> ran this yesterday.
> 
> http://www.3dmark.com/3dm/6206049
> 
> 1604mhz core and 2103 mem @ 1.262v


Yeah, that's about right as I'm getting around 10800 points on 3dmark firestrike. And that's with an i5 and quite a lot lower vga clocks.


----------



## AngryGoldfish

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ToxicAdam*
> 
> No joke.
> 
> I know I don't gain that much in performance from this.. its more of a sideways upgrade but I need HDMI 2.0 and there are a few features maxwell has that's not on kepler.
> 
> And I feel the vram situation has been overblown a little... not that there isn't a problem but the card is a beast! Nvidia should cap the card at 3.5GB or with the DX12 supposedly being able to stack ram(SLI) make it so that the slow 1GB wont be access before 7GB.


I don't trust that graph at all. It must have been written when Far Cry 4 had just been released and the drivers were not out yet, because a 290X is not more powerful than a 295X2. A 690 should also beat a 970. There is no way a 780ti SLI is that inferior to 970 SLI. I've seen 780 SLI beat 970 SLI. I've also seen 290 XFire beat 970 SLI.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *pokerapar88*
> 
> Hmm, weird... I got 2800+ score with an i5 2500k OC to 4.5ghz, 8gb 1600mhz ram and the G1 970 @ 1450mhz and 8000+mhz on the vram... w8.1 pro 64 bit, 1tb hdd seagate barracuda... I think you videocard must be throttling..??? have you upped the power limiter to 112%?


2600 is my average score with a 4670K @ 4.4Ghz, 1535Mhz on the GPU and 7600Mhz on the memory. That's the G1. Unless HWiNFO, GPU-Z and AB are not monitoring it, I am no longer throttling. Our score differences must be lying elsewhere within the system. OS can make a difference. I'm not sure whether storage device can, but I'm going to guess that it can.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Gofspar*
> 
> Valley has had a few boost table issues with Maxwell, your performance will be represented a bit better with 3DMark.
> 
> ran this yesterday.
> 
> http://www.3dmark.com/3dm/6206049
> 
> 1604mhz core and 2103 mem @ 1.262v


Nice, man. One of the higher Fire Strike scores for the 970 I've seen.


----------



## benbenkr

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *AngryGoldfish*
> 
> I flashed the BIOS directly. I didn't see any difference between editing the original BIOS myself versus someone else editing it. I was very nervous about doing it, but it was still technically the original BIOS file and was edited by someone who's done it a bunch of times on here.


If, for example the same card has even a difference like Hynix modules vs Samsung modules, flashing someone's BIOS who has Samsung VRAM CAN and WILL brick the card.
The reason why people say not to flash someone else's BIOS is because that even the same card has several different revisions.

You're lucky once, take that as a blessing. If you uploaded your BIOS and had someone mod it for you, then yes, you can flash the modded BIOS. Otherwise, always stick with manually inputing the values.


----------



## AngryGoldfish

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *benbenkr*
> 
> If, for example the same card has even a difference like Hynix modules vs Samsung modules, flashing someone's BIOS who has Samsung VRAM CAN and WILL brick the card.
> The reason why people say not to flash someone else's BIOS is because that even the same card has several different revisions.
> 
> You're lucky once, take that as a blessing. If you uploaded your BIOS and had someone mod it for you, then yes, you can flash the modded BIOS. Otherwise, always stick with manually inputing the values.


Oh yeah, I'd be extremely cautious of flashing a BIOS that wasn't originally mine. I straight up wouldn't do it. I simply uploaded my Gigabyte BIOS and had an experienced user apply the changes I requested.


----------



## ToxicAdam

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *AngryGoldfish*
> 
> I don't trust that graph at all. It must have been written when Far Cry 4 had just been released and the drivers were not out yet, because a 290X is not more powerful than a 295X2. A 690 should also beat a 970. There is no way a 780ti SLI is that inferior to 970 SLI. I've seen 780 SLI beat 970 SLI. I've also seen 290 XFire beat 970 SLI.


Believe it.

Far Cry 4 is one of those games that favors Maxwell. And most games 780 ti beats the 970 by single digits... A lot of 970s come with factory overclocks that would beat the 780 ti out right.


----------



## Hequaqua

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Gofspar*
> 
> Valley has had a few boost table issues with Maxwell, your performance will be represented a bit better with 3DMark.
> 
> ran this yesterday.
> 
> http://www.3dmark.com/3dm/6206049
> 
> 1604mhz core and 2103 mem @ 1.262v


Nice.....I've tried to break the 12000 mark, just can't get there.









If I could get my 4770 higher I might be able to.....I can't seem to get pass 4.5ghz. Oh well....I'm still very happy.









Here is my highest run, I just ran this a few minutes ago. It's my highest graphics score as well. I think I was at 1604/8100.

http://www.3dmark.com/fs/4300958

EDIT: I adjusted the voltage.....but I still throttle on the first graphics test. It does get stable about 8-10 seconds into it. Graphics test 2 and 4....stable at 1604/8100. I had this problem before I modded the bios. It was voltage then, was stuck at 1.225v. Modded the bios to 1.256v, problem went away. I did mod the bios for these runs, but I'm back to throttling. Again, very happy, just would love to break 12000...lmao


----------



## hazard99

Which entry do we change to set the minimum 3d clock speeds. In a certain game my video card likes to be lazy . I need to only downclock when its not running any intense 3d application .


----------



## pokerapar88

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Hequaqua*
> 
> Nice.....I've tried to break the 12000 mark, just can't get there.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> If I could get my 4770 higher I might be able to.....I can't seem to get pass 4.5ghz. Oh well....I'm still very happy.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Here is my highest run, I just ran this a few minutes ago. It's my highest graphics score as well. I think I was at 1604/8100.
> 
> http://www.3dmark.com/fs/4300958
> 
> EDIT: I adjusted the voltage.....but I still throttle on the first graphics test. It does get stable about 8-10 seconds into it. Graphics test 2 and 4....stable at 1604/8100. I had this problem before I modded the bios. It was voltage then, was stuck at 1.225v. Modded the bios to 1.256v, problem went away. I did mod the bios for these runs, but I'm back to throttling. Again, very happy, just would love to break 12000...lmao


Nice one mate ! congratz ! It's a beautiful score anyway !


----------



## AngryGoldfish

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ToxicAdam*
> 
> Believe it.
> 
> Far Cry 4 is one of those games that favors Maxwell. And most games 780 ti beats the 970 by single digits... A lot of 970s come with factory overclocks that would beat the 780 ti out right.


But Far Cry 4 is not the only title to compare.

The 970 and 780TI definitely trade blows, I'm not doubting that, but I think the 780Ti is generally that little bit more powerful. Where the 970 takes the lead is in the quieter overclocking headroom, but compare a reference 970 to a reference 780ti and the 780ti is that little bit more powerful, from what I've seen from just checking reviews again.


----------



## pokerapar88

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *AngryGoldfish*
> 
> But Far Cry 4 is not the only title to compare.
> 
> The 970 and 780TI definitely trade blows, I'm not doubting that, but I think the 780Ti is generally that little bit more powerful. Where the 970 takes the lead is in the quieter overclocking headroom, but compare a reference 970 to a reference 780ti and the 780ti is that little bit more powerful, from what I've seen from just checking reviews again.


Yeah 780Ti is more powerful in many aspects, not only gaming. Floating point wise (for extreme calculation/cuda/physics) the 780Ti is way more powerful. For game rendering it is almost on par, but more power hungry and runs a bit hotter.


----------



## ToxicAdam

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *AngryGoldfish*
> 
> But Far Cry 4 is not the only title to compare.
> 
> The 970 and 780TI definitely trade blows, I'm not doubting that, but I think the 780Ti is generally that little bit more powerful. Where the 970 takes the lead is in the quieter overclocking headroom, but compare a reference 970 to a reference 780ti and the 780ti is that little bit more powerful, from what I've seen from just checking reviews again.


Yes, 780 Ti is overall more powerful than a 970 but as you mention they trade blows more often than not.

The question is why would someone trade a 780 Ti for 970? Well in my case I wanted HDMI 2.0, full DX12 support and MFAA. Along side a more silent rig that comes with less power draw.


----------



## AngryGoldfish

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ToxicAdam*
> 
> Yes, 780 Ti is overall more powerful than a 970 but as you mention they trade blows more often than not.
> 
> The question is why would someone trade a 780 Ti for 970? Well in my case I wanted HDMI 2.0, full DX12 support and MFAA. Along side a more silent rig that comes with less power draw.


Not that you need confirmation from anyone else, but I do agree that those features are worth an upgrade if they mean a lot to you. DSR, MFAA, DX12, these are a big deal to me, so I totally get it.

Did you sell the 780ti's? I bet you could actually sell them for almost as much as what 970's cost.


----------



## battleaxe

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ToxicAdam*
> 
> Yes, 780 Ti is overall more powerful than a 970 but as you mention they trade blows more often than not.
> 
> The question is why would someone trade a 780 Ti for 970? Well in my case I wanted HDMI 2.0, full DX12 support and MFAA. Along side a more silent rig that comes with less power draw.


Hey if you wanted the 970's who cares what anyone else thinks? This hobby is all about what we want anyway. I don't give a rip what others want or think is best. Sometimes its just fun to waste money on a new GPU even though I don't need one. Its a hobby. The whole thing is a waste of money really. But its a fun waste of money.


----------



## ToxicAdam

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *AngryGoldfish*
> 
> Not that you need confirmation from anyone else, but I do agree that those features are worth an upgrade if they mean a lot to you. DSR, MFAA, DX12, these are a big deal to me, so I totally get it.
> 
> Did you sell the 780ti's? I bet you could actually sell them for almost as much as what 970's cost.


Yes, with everyone unloading their 970's because of #ramgate they can be found for $300!

780 ti sale value now on Ebay is $350


----------



## AngryGoldfish

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ToxicAdam*
> 
> Yes, with everyone unloading their 970's because of #ramgate they can be found for $300!
> 
> 780 ti sale value now on Ebay is $350


Nice!


----------



## PalominoCreek

I'm guessing I need to be a VIP poster to get my question answered here. Yeah, I'm throwing a hissy fit because I think my question doesn't exactly require much thought.


----------



## AngryGoldfish

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *PalominoCreek*
> 
> I'm guessing I need to be a VIP poster to get my question answered here. Yeah, I'm throwing a hissy fit because I think my question doesn't exactly require much thought.


I don't actually know what to do to help. Maybe others here don't know what to do either? I've read your post and wish I could offer something, but I'm too inexperienced with BIOS' to offer an opinion.


----------



## PalominoCreek

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *AngryGoldfish*
> 
> I don't actually know what to do to help. Maybe others here don't know what to do either? I've read your post and wish I could offer something, but I'm too inexperienced with BIOS' to offer an opinion.


It isn't a BIOS question though. The question which I repeated four times is about the fact my usage in League of Legends is about 5% with FPS locked, and it goes up to just 20% when I unlock it (which gives me around 250 FPS). I want to know if this is usual behavior in games that may not be too "resource hungry". Maybe someone that plays the aforementioned game could open up MSI Afterburner while playing and see if it's normal otherwise I'm a little worried.

It's nothing against you really, or anyone for that matter, I understand that not everyone plays LoL so they may not be able to replicate the problem, but even though I get the required FPS to play smoothly (usually cap it at 80) I feel like 5% is like, weird? It may not be a really graphics intensive game but I expected that a bit more juice would be used to run it.


----------



## ToxicAdam

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *PalominoCreek*
> 
> It isn't a BIOS question though. The question which I repeated four times is about the fact my usage in League of Legends is about 5% with FPS locked, and it goes up to just 20% when I unlock it (which gives me around 250 FPS). I want to know if this is usual behavior in games that may not be too "resource hungry". Maybe someone that plays the aforementioned game could open up MSI Afterburner while playing and see if it's normal otherwise I'm a little worried.
> 
> It's nothing against you really, or anyone for that matter, I understand that not everyone plays LoL so they may not be able to replicate the problem, but even though I get the required FPS to play smoothly (usually cap it at 80) I feel like 5% is like, weird? It may not be a really graphics intensive game but I expected that a bit more juice would be used to run it.


You could also go to League of Legends official forum and ask someone who has a 970 to open MSI Afterburner while playing and see if it's normal.


----------



## PalominoCreek

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ToxicAdam*
> 
> You could also go to League of Legends official forum and ask someone who has a 970 to open MSI Afterburner while playing and see if it's normal.


You are completely right ToxicAdam. I apologize for being such a knobhead.


----------



## Mad Pistol

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *PalominoCreek*
> 
> It isn't a BIOS question though. The question which I repeated four times is about the fact my usage in League of Legends is about 5% with FPS locked, and it goes up to just 20% when I unlock it (which gives me around 250 FPS). I want to know if this is usual behavior in games that may not be too "resource hungry". Maybe someone that plays the aforementioned game could open up MSI Afterburner while playing and see if it's normal otherwise I'm a little worried.
> 
> It's nothing against you really, or anyone for that matter, I understand that not everyone plays LoL so they may not be able to replicate the problem, but even though I get the required FPS to play smoothly (usually cap it at 80) I feel like 5% is like, weird? It may not be a really graphics intensive game but I expected that a bit more juice would be used to run it.


LoL is not a resource intensive game, and more often than not, you're going to be held back by your CPU, not GPU in this game.

In short, this is completely normal for a 970. My 780 does almost exactly the same thing.


----------



## TheADLA

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *pokerapar88*
> 
> Hmm, weird... I got 2800+ score with an i5 2500k OC to 4.5ghz, 8gb 1600mhz ram and the G1 970 @ 1450mhz and 8000+mhz on the vram... w8.1 pro 64 bit, 1tb hdd seagate barracuda... I think you videocard must be throttling..??? have you upped the power limiter to 112%?


Yeah. Power TDP is up to 110 (thats my max, stock bios), Priority on temperature (91degrees).Voltage +87mv. She's not throttling according to AB she stays stable at 1540 (Temp app. 69)
However, my 3D mark is 11080 (with my 4.0GHZ non K 4790). Next week my 4790K will come. should pimp the score up a little.


----------



## kanttii

Okay I fixed my BIOS issues, voltages were too high - I read here that a high ASIC card (mine has 79.9%, is it good or bad?) needs to be on lower voltages (?) so tried that and bam it RUNS and WORKS!









Wow passed 11K! I've been trying that ever since I got this beast of a card!

http://www.techpowerup.com/gpuz/details.php?id=rpya
http://www.3dmark.com/3dm/6225731?

I'll add these OC values to the BIOS and see if it does anything and then adjust CPU and RAM a bit..but damn, wow.

Thank you Hequaqua for posting your BIOS, I used it as reference! And everyone else for all the great posts here that have sooo much info!

Here's the BIOS if anyone needs.

HequaquaInspired_kanttii_higherclock.zip 137k .zip file


EDIT: Added bios, changed links to newer ones. I also had to set core to -4mhz because of artifacts so it's now at 1556.3mhz and memory 2000.7mhz, 1.256V.


----------



## dropadred

I have a problem...I have decided to tweak my bios on G1, because 1600RPM (idle) is little too much, I have done it, but flash is kind a problem...

I drag&dropped modded bios at nvflash.exe ...as you can see, it doesn't work
I tried more versions, allways the same problem

any help?


----------



## benbenkr

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ToxicAdam*
> 
> Yes, 780 Ti is overall more powerful than a 970 but as you mention they trade blows more often than not.
> 
> The question is why would someone trade a 780 Ti for 970? Well in my case I wanted HDMI 2.0, full DX12 support and MFAA. Along side a more silent rig that comes with less power draw.


Hmm.. we don't actually know how DX12 would work on 960/970/980 yet. It will be supported, by to what extent? There's no confirmation even from Nvidia's side (which everyone should be wary of by now) that GM204/6 fully supports every single component of DX12's features. By the time DX12 goes fully mainstream, it'd be 2016. Pascal would be here by then.
I just feel like the "supports DX12" thing by Nvidia is just another cheap marketing trick.

As for HDMI 2.0 and MFAA, okay well... there's some merit to that. So that's fine, as long as you're using it (which I assume you are).


----------



## mauley

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dropadred*
> 
> I have a problem...I have decided to tweak my bios on G1, because 1600RPM (idle) is little too much, I have done it, but flash is kind a problem...
> 
> I drag&dropped modded bios at nvflash.exe ...as you can see, it doesn't work
> I tried more versions, allways the same problem
> 
> any help?


You need to read the OP of this thread http://www.overclock.net/t/1517316/extract-and-flash-gtx-970-and-980-firmware-zosons-h2o-and-air-custom-bios


----------



## Hequaqua

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dropadred*
> 
> I have a problem...I have decided to tweak my bios on G1, because 1600RPM (idle) is little too much, I have done it, but flash is kind a problem...
> 
> I drag&dropped modded bios at nvflash.exe ...as you can see, it doesn't work
> I tried more versions, allways the same problem
> 
> any help?


Try using nvflash 5.196. I believe that is that newest version.

Here is 5.196 and MBT:

MBTnvflash.zip 838k .zip file


----------



## Hequaqua

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kanttii*
> 
> Okay I fixed my BIOS issues, voltages were too high - I read here that a high ASIC card (mine has 79.9%, is it good or bad?) needs to be on lower voltages (?) so tried that and bam it RUNS and WORKS!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Wow passed 11K! I've been trying that ever since I got this beast of a card!
> 
> http://www.techpowerup.com/gpuz/details.php?id=rpya
> http://www.3dmark.com/3dm/6225731?
> 
> I'll add these OC values to the BIOS and see if it does anything and then adjust CPU and RAM a bit..but damn, wow.
> 
> Thank you Hequaqua for posting your BIOS, I used it as reference! And everyone else for all the great posts here that have sooo much info!
> 
> Here's the BIOS if anyone needs.
> 
> HequaquaInspired_kanttii_higherclock.zip 137k .zip file
> 
> 
> EDIT: Added bios, changed links to newer ones. I also had to set core to -4mhz because of artifacts so it's now at 1556.3mhz and memory 2000.7mhz, 1.256V.


Glad it helped.....there are some great people on here. Always some good info being posted.


----------



## hazard99

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Hequaqua*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *dropadred*
> 
> I have a problem...I have decided to tweak my bios on G1, because 1600RPM (idle) is little too much, I have done it, but flash is kind a problem...
> 
> I drag&dropped modded bios at nvflash.exe ...as you can see, it doesn't work
> I tried more versions, allways the same problem
> 
> any help?
> 
> 
> 
> Try using nvflash 5.196. I believe that is that newest version.
> 
> Here is 5.196 and MBT:
> 
> MBTnvflash.zip 838k .zip file
Click to expand...

Will drag and drop work? I always place the files in my root folder then cd \ to the root and type nvflash and the bios name.


----------



## ToxicAdam

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *benbenkr*
> 
> Hmm.. we don't actually know how DX12 would work on 960/970/980 yet. It will be supported, by to what extent? There's no confirmation even from Nvidia's side (which everyone should be wary of by now) that GM204/6 fully supports every single component of DX12's features. By the time DX12 goes fully mainstream, it'd be 2016. Pascal would be here by then.
> I just feel like the "supports DX12" thing by Nvidia is just another cheap marketing trick.


Some of these DX12 features have already been confirm. The VRAM stacking is one that we need to here how its going to be implemented.
Quote:


> As for HDMI 2.0 and MFAA, okay well... there's some merit to that. So that's fine, as long as you're using it (which I assume you are).


I just bought a 4K TV(HDMI 2.0) that I'm using as a monitor.


----------



## sazistas

Can anyone help me and send me a custom bios for MSI GTX980 gaming 4g, with high TDP and higher voltage? I will copy the values to my existing bios.
thanks


----------



## AngryGoldfish

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dropadred*
> 
> I have a problem...I have decided to tweak my bios on G1, because 1600RPM (idle) is little too much, I have done it, but flash is kind a problem...
> 
> I drag&dropped modded bios at nvflash.exe ...as you can see, it doesn't work
> I tried more versions, allways the same problem
> 
> any help?


I found the drag and drop method did not work for me. As to why that is, I do not know. I went through cmd and it worked.


----------



## benbenkr

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ToxicAdam*
> 
> *Some* of these DX12 features have already been confirm. The VRAM stacking is one that we need to here how its going to be implemented.
> I just bought a 4K TV(HDMI 2.0) that I'm using as a monitor.


Precisely, some, not *all*.

We shall see by the end of the year though.


----------



## Hequaqua

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *hazard99*
> 
> Will drag and drop work? I always place the files in my root folder then cd \ to the root and type nvflash and the bios name.


I put all the files in one folder......disable your video adapter in Device Manager....then I just drop the Bios that I want onto nvflash....has worked every time for me. I'm guessing I've done it probably 15-20 times already...lol

Oh....after flashing enable your video adapter and restart.

It might not work for everyone....it's a lot easier than using the CMD prompt.

I wonder if the OS's have anything to do with the drag-drop method?

Here is a short clip of how I do it....I didn't go through with it because it would have stopped Shadowplay.


----------



## Hequaqua

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *benbenkr*
> 
> Precisely, some, not *all*.
> 
> We shall see by the end of the year though.


If we are able to stack Vram, then I will seriously be looking to SLI!!


----------



## hazard99

Hey Guys,

I have the Msi gtx 970 gaming 4g. Would anyone be willing to look at my bios. I used a few of the settings others have posted here. I'm looking to see if I can keep it at about 1492 but I run into what looks like throttling.

Any and all advise and help is greatly appreciated.

BiostestR4.1.zip 136k .zip file


----------



## Gofspar

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *hazard99*
> 
> Hey Guys,
> 
> I have the Msi gtx 970 gaming 4g. Would anyone be willing to look at my bios. I used a few of the settings others have posted here. I'm looking to see if I can keep it at about 1492 but I run into what looks like throttling.
> 
> Any and all advise and help is greatly appreciated.
> 
> BiostestR4.1.zip 136k .zip file


 BiostestR4.1.zip 136k .zip file


enjoy m8


----------



## Hequaqua

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *hazard99*
> 
> Hey Guys,
> 
> I have the Msi gtx 970 gaming 4g. Would anyone be willing to look at my bios. I used a few of the settings others have posted here. I'm looking to see if I can keep it at about 1492 but I run into what looks like throttling.
> 
> Any and all advise and help is greatly appreciated.
> 
> BiostestR4.1.zip 136k .zip file


You can set your Max boost down....and re-run, and see if that helps. It looks like your voltages are good for what you have it set at though.

Here is mine if you would like to take a look and compare the two:

Hequaqua.zip 136k .zip file


----------



## Gofspar

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Hequaqua*
> 
> You can set your Max boost down....and re-run, and see if that helps. It looks like your voltages are good for what you have it set at though.
> 
> Here is mine if you would like to take a look and compare the two:
> 
> Hequaqua.zip 136k .zip file


boost tables don't affect throttling, I set his CLK voltage states to force his voltage to 1.262 which fixes the maxwell throttle issue.


----------



## dropadred

thanks, guys, it works (cmd method), drag&drop still doesn't work tho...
+-800RPM (25%) in IDLE with G1


----------



## ToxicAdam

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Hequaqua*
> 
> If we are able to stack Vram, then I will seriously be looking to SLI!!


I read It's going to be entirely up to developers. Unlike current multi-GPU setups where data is automatically copied to both cards and that's that, developers will have to manually allocate resources depending on what they need to do.

If this is true it still means games/programs will still have access to more ram beyond the 3.5GB threshold. DX12 is treating it as a pool of ram.


----------



## hazard99

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Gofspar*
> 
> BiostestR4.1.zip 136k .zip file
> 
> 
> enjoy m8


Ill check it out after work is over.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Hequaqua*
> 
> You can set your Max boost down....and re-run, and see if that helps. It looks like your voltages are good for what you have it set at though.
> 
> Here is mine if you would like to take a look and compare the two:
> 
> Hequaqua.zip 136k .zip file


Thank you for your attention. Ill see what I can push this thing too on air.


----------



## Hequaqua

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ToxicAdam*
> 
> I read It's going to be entirely up to developers. Unlike current multi-GPU setups where data is automatically copied to both cards and that's that, developers will have to manually allocate resources depending on what they need to do.
> 
> If this is true it still means games/programs will still have access to more ram beyond the 3.5GB threshold. DX12 is treating it as a pool of ram.


I've seen some benchmarks with DX12....looks impressive. Time will tell though.


----------



## Hequaqua

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Gofspar*
> 
> boost tables don't affect throttling, I set his CLK voltage states to force his voltage to 1.262 which fixes the maxwell throttle issue.


The boost table itself doesn't affect throttling, but if you have it set too high for the voltage, then the card will throttle. That was what I was trying to say. I think 1.262 seems high for 1500. I'm at [email protected]

EDIT: I know cards are different, so his card may need the 1.262v.


----------



## Gofspar

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Hequaqua*
> 
> The boost table itself doesn't affect throttling, but if you have it set too high for the voltage, then the card will throttle. That was what I was trying to say. I think 1.262 seems high for 1500. I'm at [email protected]
> 
> EDIT: I know cards are different, so his card may need the 1.262v.


mine throttled and I can do 1585 @ 1.262v 24/7 stable.


----------



## Rahldrac

Strange, my Sli does not go past 1556 without a bios mod. But when I bump it down to 1500 I can get my memory to 670 om afterburner stable. Not much effect in game, but nice for bench score.


----------



## hazard99

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Gofspar*
> 
> mine throttled and I can do 1585 @ 1.262v 24/7 stable.


My card is now pushing 1519 with no throttling. From What I could tell prior It was requesting more power but would drop down to 1.237 Thus slowing me down. I will say that Gpu-z does report 1.2750 Should it be reading that high?


----------



## Hequaqua

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *hazard99*
> 
> My card is now pushing 1519 with no throttling. From What I could tell prior It was requesting more power but would drop down to 1.237 Thus slowing me down. I will say that Gpu-z does report 1.2750 Should it be reading that high?


I think that is as high as any monitoring software will report. I'm not saying that is the highest you can get. I was running at 1.312v, but AB/HWiNFO/GPU-Z all reported 1.275v.


----------



## hazard99

I just don't want it to kill my card for at least 2 years lol .


----------



## benbenkr

Careful, I personally wouldn't go above 1.25v on the MSI TF5 cooler. Remember, the VRMs on the MSI 970 Gaming gets very little airflow due to how dense the fins are.


----------



## consume1234

i have the gtx 970 ssc acx 2.0 from evga. in evga precision x, it tells me the voltage is at 1212. in gpu z, it says the vdcc is 1.2120, but in hwmonitor it tells me the voltage is 1.025. which one is correct? also, even when upping the voltage by +37mV, i can't seem to make +150mhz on the core stable. is this simply because of the silicon lottery? is there anything i can do to get 1500mhz on the core stable? if i go above 100mhz on the core, furmark crashes almost instantly, and i'm left with a gray screen until the driver recovers. using 347.52

also, i've noticed that my gpu usage almost never goes above 40% when using this card. i have an i7 4790k, and with turbo it goes up to 4ghz, so i don't think im being bottlenecked. in fact, my cpu usage never goes over 50% either. coming from an i5 2500k and a gtx 760 where my cpu usage was always over 80% and gpu usage was almost always 99%. not sure whats going on, but i've see numerous posts about the same thing with no solutions. cant tell if it's actually affecting me at all, since my fps is quite higher in the games i play, but if my system isnt working it's hardest doesn't that mean i should be getting even higher fps in games that i'm playing right now?

i did all the usual stuff to see if the issue would get fixed, changing power settings in windows, changing to single display performance and switching to prefer maximum performance in the nv control panel, and enabling kboost in evga precision x but nothing has changed.

also tried disabling hyper threading, and upgrading the bios for my motherboard (asus maximus vi hero) to see if that would fix my cpu usage problem, but nope, didn't change a single thing.


----------



## AngryGoldfish

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *consume1234*
> 
> i have the gtx 970 ssc acx 2.0 from evga. in evga precision x, it tells me the voltage is at 1212. in gpu z, it says the vdcc is 1.2120, but in hwmonitor it tells me the voltage is 1.025. which one is correct? also, even when upping the voltage by +37mV, i can't seem to make +150mhz on the core stable. is this simply because of the silicon lottery? is there anything i can do to get 1500mhz on the core stable? if i go above 100mhz on the core, furmark crashes almost instantly, and i'm left with a gray screen until the driver recovers. using 347.52
> 
> also, i've noticed that my gpu usage almost never goes above 40% when using this card. i have an i7 4790k, and with turbo it goes up to 4ghz, so i don't think im being bottlenecked. in fact, my cpu usage never goes over 50% either. coming from an i5 2500k and a gtx 760 where my cpu usage was always over 80% and gpu usage was almost always 99%. not sure whats going on, but i've see numerous posts about the same thing with no solutions. cant tell if it's actually affecting me at all, since my fps is quite higher in the games i play, but if my system isnt working it's hardest doesn't that mean i should be getting even higher fps in games that i'm playing right now?
> 
> i did all the usual stuff to see if the issue would get fixed, changing power settings in windows, changing to single display performance and switching to prefer maximum performance in the nv control panel, and enabling kboost in evga precision x but nothing has changed.
> 
> also tried disabling hyper threading, and upgrading the bios for my motherboard (asus maximus vi hero) to see if that would fix my cpu usage problem, but nope, didn't change a single thing.


You should be seeing more than 40% utilization. Your GPU will most likely be the bottleneck in a gaming scenario with a 4790K since very few games can utilize that much CPU horse power. Are there are any situations where the card goes above 40% usage? If there isn't, your card may be faulty. What are your benchmark scores (Fire Strike, Heaven, Valley, etc)? I personally have not used Furmark. I was recommended to test with other utilities instead, such as Valley, Fire Strike and of course gaming. You can also try [email protected] if you're interested in that kind of thing. This will test your card well.

As for voltages, the truest way to read them is through physical readout points on the card. As far as I'm aware, not all graphics card offer this, so I'm not sure what to say. All I can advise is to make sure you have the most up to date versions of the programs.

As to why you can't reach your desired overclock, it could be something else besides the silicon lottery. I've found that most 970 GPU's can reach at least 1500Mhz without any issues. The main reason why this is considered a high overclock outside of cards like the G1 Gaming is because of BIOS restrictions that limit and throttle performance. The only way around this is to modify the settings in the BIOS using Maxwell BIOS Tweaker. Also, some cards do not offer adequate power, but even this can be navigated around in some cases.

A way to test whether you're experiencing any issues is to use a monitoring utility such as the one in MSI Afterburner. Run repeated Valley or Fire Strike tests and monitor what your core clock is doing, as well as memory frequency. If you are throttling, it can be because of either temperatures being too high, you're reaching your TDP or your voltages are unstable. Again, this cannot always be correct using the stock BIOS. I've found throttling can cause instability, despite nVidia claiming it being normal behaviour.

Also, what PerfCap reasons are you seeing in GPU-Z? Monitor that and find a solution. If it is Pwr, you may have to increase the TDP in the BIOS. Someone here or elsewhere can do that for you if you are like me and not confident enough do it yourself. If it VRel or VOp, you may need to tweak the voltages in the BIOS to stabilise them. Again, ask someone experienced for help. If you are throttling due to temperatures, modify the fan curve within Precision or Afterburner to decrease the temperatures. The card will be noisier, but it should be more stable.


----------



## hazard99

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *AngryGoldfish*
> 
> You should be seeing more than 40% utilization. Your GPU will most likely be the bottleneck in a gaming scenario with a 4790K since very few games can utilize that much CPU horse power. Are there are any situations where the card goes above 40% usage? If there isn't, your card may be faulty. What are your benchmark scores (Fire Strike, Heaven, Valley, etc)? I personally have not used Furmark. I was recommended to test with other utilities instead, such as Valley, Fire Strike and of course gaming. You can also try [email protected] if you're interested in that kind of thing. This will test your card well.
> 
> As for voltages, the truest way to read them is through physical readout points on the card. As far as I'm aware, not all graphics card offer this, so I'm not sure what to say. All I can advise is to make sure you have the most up to date versions of the programs.
> 
> As to why you can't reach your desired overclock, it could be something else besides the silicon lottery. I've found that most 970 GPU's can reach at least 1500Mhz without any issues. The main reason why this is considered a high overclock outside of cards like the G1 Gaming is because of BIOS restrictions that limit and throttle performance. The only way around this is to modify the settings in the BIOS using Maxwell BIOS Tweaker. Also, some cards do not offer adequate power, but even this can be navigated around in some cases.
> 
> A way to test whether you're experiencing any issues is to use a monitoring utility such as the one in MSI Afterburner. Run repeated Valley or Fire Strike tests and monitor what your core clock is doing, as well as memory frequency. If you are throttling, it can be because of either temperatures being too high, you're reaching your TDP or your voltages are unstable. Again, this cannot always be correct using the stock BIOS. I've found throttling can cause instability, despite nVidia claiming it being normal behaviour.
> 
> Also, what PerfCap reasons are you seeing in GPU-Z? Monitor that and find a solution. If it is Pwr, you may have to increase the TDP in the BIOS. Someone here or elsewhere can do that for you if you are like me and not confident enough do it yourself. If it VRel or VOp, you may need to tweak the voltages in the BIOS to stabilise them. Again, ask someone experienced for help. If you are throttling due to temperatures, modify the fan curve within Precision or Afterburner to decrease the temperatures. The card will be noisier, but it should be more stable.


On a game I play(I wont name said game) That the gpu will act really lazy until I find a setting that can push 99 percent load. Maybe that's the case?


----------



## hazard99

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *benbenkr*
> 
> Careful, I personally wouldn't go above 1.25v on the MSI TF5 cooler. Remember, the VRMs on the MSI 970 Gaming gets very little airflow due to how dense the fins are.


I backed the voltage off to about 1.256. clock speeds seem to go up as high though I am not getting as steady benchmark scores. I'd rather not roast it for a few extra points though.


----------



## consume1234

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *AngryGoldfish*
> 
> You should be seeing more than 40% utilization. Your GPU will most likely be the bottleneck in a gaming scenario with a 4790K since very few games can utilize that much CPU horse power. Are there are any situations where the card goes above 40% usage? If there isn't, your card may be faulty. What are your benchmark scores (Fire Strike, Heaven, Valley, etc)? I personally have not used Furmark. I was recommended to test with other utilities instead, such as Valley, Fire Strike and of course gaming. You can also try [email protected] if you're interested in that kind of thing. This will test your card well.
> 
> As for voltages, the truest way to read them is through physical readout points on the card. As far as I'm aware, not all graphics card offer this, so I'm not sure what to say. All I can advise is to make sure you have the most up to date versions of the programs.
> 
> As to why you can't reach your desired overclock, it could be something else besides the silicon lottery. I've found that most 970 GPU's can reach at least 1500Mhz without any issues. The main reason why this is considered a high overclock outside of cards like the G1 Gaming is because of BIOS restrictions that limit and throttle performance. The only way around this is to modify the settings in the BIOS using Maxwell BIOS Tweaker. Also, some cards do not offer adequate power, but even this can be navigated around in some cases.
> 
> A way to test whether you're experiencing any issues is to use a monitoring utility such as the one in MSI Afterburner. Run repeated Valley or Fire Strike tests and monitor what your core clock is doing, as well as memory frequency. If you are throttling, it can be because of either temperatures being too high, you're reaching your TDP or your voltages are unstable. Again, this cannot always be correct using the stock BIOS. I've found throttling can cause instability, despite nVidia claiming it being normal behaviour.
> 
> Also, what PerfCap reasons are you seeing in GPU-Z? Monitor that and find a solution. If it is Pwr, you may have to increase the TDP in the BIOS. Someone here or elsewhere can do that for you if you are like me and not confident enough do it yourself. If it VRel or VOp, you may need to tweak the voltages in the BIOS to stabilise them. Again, ask someone experienced for help. If you are throttling due to temperatures, modify the fan curve within Precision or Afterburner to decrease the temperatures. The card will be noisier, but it should be more stable.


thanks for the info. decided to download the valley benchmark, and after running it on the extreme hd preset, my video card went up to 99% power usage, and 99% gpu usage. it still won't go past 40% usage in games like guild wars 2, or blade and soul (cpu usage doesn't go very high either). the score i got was 2653 i think, and after checking around that seems to be pretty normal (couldn't find where I saved the benchmark results). I also noticed that the benchmark was reporting my core clock wrong. i only added +105 mhz to the core clock, but it was being read as 1611mhz core in the valley benchmark. is that just a bug?

when running the valley benchmark, the tdp% shoots up to 98% while monitoring gpu-z. is that what perfcap is? if not, i couldn't find anything related to that under the sensors tab.

oh and the voltage in hwmonitor just seems to be buggy. i'm getting 1.2v in everything else. lowest it dropped to was 1.73v there, but it's being reported as .850v in hwmonitor.


----------



## hazard99

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *consume1234*
> 
> thanks for the info. decided to download the valley benchmark, and after running it on the extreme hd preset, my video card went up to 99% power usage, and 99% gpu usage. it still won't go past 40% usage in games like guild wars 2, or blade and soul (cpu usage doesn't go very high either). the score i got was 2653 i think, and after checking around that seems to be pretty normal (couldn't find where I saved the benchmark results). I also noticed that the benchmark was reporting my core clock wrong. i only added +105 mhz to the core clock, but it was being read as 1611mhz core in the valley benchmark. is that just a bug?
> 
> when running the valley benchmark, the tdp% shoots up to 98% while monitoring gpu-z. is that what perfcap is? if not, i couldn't find anything related to that under the sensors tab.
> 
> oh and the voltage in hwmonitor just seems to be buggy. i'm getting 1.2v in everything else. lowest it dropped to was 1.73v there, but it's being reported as .850v in hwmonitor.


Games like those you've stated just don't push these cards very hard. Its frustrating but it is what it is.

Every time I've ran valley it has reported the clock speeds incorrectly. I just ignore it now. I made sure I updated hwmonitor and It still reports the voltage as off. I think this cards can use more voltage than they actually will ever report.

Your perf cap is why its not hitting a certain speed. For instance mine wasn't clocking up due to voltage. Those have been adjusted and now it clocks up pretty high.

This is only what I know. I know very little. Maybe one of the other guys will chime in.


----------



## AngryGoldfish

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *consume1234*
> 
> thanks for the info. decided to download the valley benchmark, and after running it on the extreme hd preset, my video card went up to 99% power usage, and 99% gpu usage. it still won't go past 40% usage in games like guild wars 2, or blade and soul (cpu usage doesn't go very high either). the score i got was 2653 i think, and after checking around that seems to be pretty normal (couldn't find where I saved the benchmark results). I also noticed that the benchmark was reporting my core clock wrong. i only added +105 mhz to the core clock, but it was being read as 1611mhz core in the valley benchmark. is that just a bug?
> 
> when running the valley benchmark, the tdp% shoots up to 98% while monitoring gpu-z. is that what perfcap is? if not, i couldn't find anything related to that under the sensors tab.
> 
> oh and the voltage in hwmonitor just seems to be buggy. i'm getting 1.2v in everything else. lowest it dropped to was 1.73v there, but it's being reported as .850v in hwmonitor.


Your score looks normal. It's around the same as what others are getting. Valley does not show accurate core frequency. Use GPU--Z, OC software or HWiNFO.

Guild Wars 2 won't push your card very hard. If the game supports it, crank DSR to the max. It'll look a little better and your GPU will have to work harder.

PerfCap is the second to last table in GPU-Z Sensor tab. If you hover your cursor over PerfCap Reason you'll see a brief description of the different 'reasons'. In the graph to the right, you'll see what happens when. On a stock BIOS, most people will experience either VRel, VOp, Pwr or Thrm. Everyone will see Util when the GPU is idle. After tweaking your overclock and/or modifying the BIOS, you may be able to remove any PerfCap reasons and all potential throttling.

There is nothing wrong with having PerfCap reasons. They help show you what changes you need to make to increase your overclock. My personal card was suffering from voltage instability. With a BIOS modification, VRel and VOp disappeared. I am more stable and do not throttle. Other cards like the MSI and Strix might suffer from Pwr because those particular models had lower TDP's. Then other cards might hit their thermal limit too soon. My G1 Gaming had a high TDP, but my voltages were not stable for the overclock I wanted.


----------



## tango bango

Thought I would share this with you all. Got my MSI gaming gtx 970 100ME a couple of days ago. So far I'm very impressed with the performance. I have +170 core and +180 on memory .Its stable with no artifacts and no coil whine and temps below 55 degrees. Still pushing it a little bit at a time. No modded BIOS or even any voltage increase. The card itself is bigger than my EVGA FTW and is running circles around it.


----------



## Wirerat

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *tango bango*
> 
> Thought I would share this with you all. Got my MSI gaming gtx 970 100ME a couple of days ago. So far I'm very impressed with the performance. I have +170 core and +180 on memory .Its stable with no artifacts and no coil whine and temps below 55 degrees. Still pushing it a little bit at a time. No modded BIOS or even any voltage increase. The card itself is bigger than my EVGA FTW and is running circles around it.


not suprised about it beating the FTW (non +). Those acx 2.0 cards throttle on air as soon as you push the clocks. Mine wouldnt go above 1460mhz in valley on air 68c.

After getting a full cover block the story changed though (40c). With stock bios it can hold 1560mhz core 8000mhz mem 1.26v. 1600mhz was bench stable with bios mod but i didnt see gains enough to justify 1.3v so dropped it back down.

Evga just did bad job on the cooler obviously. The naked vrms are the worst part.


----------



## consume1234

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *AngryGoldfish*
> 
> Your score looks normal. It's around the same as what others are getting. Valley does not show accurate core frequency. Use GPU--Z, OC software or HWiNFO.
> 
> Guild Wars 2 won't push your card very hard. If the game supports it, crank DSR to the max. It'll look a little better and your GPU will have to work harder.
> 
> PerfCap is the second to last table in GPU-Z Sensor tab. If you hover your cursor over PerfCap Reason you'll see a brief description of the different 'reasons'. In the graph to the right, you'll see what happens when. On a stock BIOS, most people will experience either VRel, VOp, Pwr or Thrm. Everyone will see Util when the GPU is idle. After tweaking your overclock and/or modifying the BIOS, you may be able to remove any PerfCap reasons and all potential throttling.
> 
> There is nothing wrong with having PerfCap reasons. They help show you what changes you need to make to increase your overclock. My personal card was suffering from voltage instability. With a BIOS modification, VRel and VOp disappeared. I am more stable and do not throttle. Other cards like the MSI and Strix might suffer from Pwr because those particular models had lower TDP's. Then other cards might hit their thermal limit too soon. My G1 Gaming had a high TDP, but my voltages were not stable for the overclock I wanted.


still a bit confused. if the games arent pushing my card hard enough, why do i still get low fps in certain situations? for example, if there are around 50 people near by attacking a boss, my fps still drops to as low as 15 in blade and soul, saw it drop to around 40 in guild wars 2. the cpu and gpu usage are never high. is the issue really just with the games? the highs are much higher than i had with my old system, but the lows are pretty similar.


----------



## End3R

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *consume1234*
> 
> still a bit confused. if the games arent pushing my card hard enough, why do i still get low fps in certain situations? for example, if there are around 50 people near by attacking a boss, my fps still drops to as low as 15 in blade and soul, saw it drop to around 40 in guild wars 2. the cpu and gpu usage are never high. is the issue really just with the games? the highs are much higher than i had with my old system, but the lows are pretty similar.


MMOs are an entirely different beast from other games. There isn't a single MMO out there that will maintain smooth FPS in world event scenarios while still keeping all your settings maxed and displaying the vfx of everyone around. graphically intense MMOs are more demanding than any other singleplayer game out there.

For arguments sake, a system that can run far cry 4 and assassins creed unity at 60 fps, would still have fps dips below 30 depending on how much is going on in an MMO, even if 90% of the time the fps is higher.


----------



## NEDNERBISH

HI i built my 1st Pc and am running i7 4790k, gigabyte gtx970 g1, asus z97a, and evga 650 gold. Im having issues and could use some help. People are saying my 1950 heaven benchmard on extreme hd, and ultra is a low score. In the nvidia control panel I dont even have the option to set the 970 as my default gpu. Idk whats going on. Have more issues but theryre the one im most concerned atm with.


----------



## Wirerat

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *NEDNERBISH*
> 
> HI i built my 1st Pc and am running i7 4790k, gigabyte gtx970 g1, asus z97a, and evga 650 gold. Im having issues and could use some help. People are saying my 1950 heaven benchmard on extreme hd, and ultra is a low score. In the nvidia control panel I dont even have the option to set the 970 as my default gpu. Idk whats going on. Have more issues but theryre the one im most concerned atm with.


are you plugged into the corect hdmi/dvi out puts on the gpu? It should not be connected to the mobo outputs.


----------



## magnek

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Wirerat*
> 
> not suprised about it beating the FTW (non +). Those acx 2.0 cards throttle on air as soon as you push the clocks. Mine wouldnt go above 1460mhz in valley on air 68c.
> 
> After getting a full cover block the story changed though (40c). With stock bios it can hold 1560mhz core 8000mhz mem 1.26v. 1600mhz was bench stable with bios mod but i didnt see gains enough to justify 1.3v so dropped it back down.
> 
> Evga just did bad job on the cooler obviously. The naked vrms are the worst part.


I think I mentioned this to you earlier, but do you think it was actually VRM throttling that was responsible for the behavior you described on air? IIRC the original FTW's cooler was fine and the core ran cool, so the only conclusion I have is that naked VRMs = running over 100C = throttling.


----------



## Wirerat

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *magnek*
> 
> I think I mentioned this to you earlier, but do you think it was actually VRM throttling that was responsible for the behavior you described on air? IIRC the original FTW's cooler was fine and the core ran cool, so the only conclusion I have is that naked VRMs = running over 100C = throttling.


had to be the problem. Maybe not 100c but still. Its the only logical reason its performance changed so much on water.

Its only 4 phase to boot so the higher temps may make it less efficient and push it past the tdp. Its likley some combination of the above.

Its not uncommon for a gpu to clock higher on water but for it to throttle on air when raising clocks less than 80mhz is not something i have seen on othergpus.


----------



## magnek

I just hope - for EVGA's own sake - that they don't get flooded with 970 FTW RMAs a couple years down the road due to blown VRMs.

On second thought, since EVGA engineers aren't idiots, maybe they set an unusually low VRM throttling temp (call it 70C), and that might be why overclocking on air was difficult.


----------



## Wirerat

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *magnek*
> 
> I just hope - for EVGA's own sake - that they don't get flooded with 970 FTW RMAs a couple years down the road due to blown VRMs.
> 
> On second thought, since EVGA engineers aren't idiots, maybe they set an unusually low VRM throttling temp (call it 70C), and that might be why overclocking on air was difficult.


my exact thought on the ladder idea.


----------



## Garrett1974NL

Did anybody flash their MSI card with 'raised' TDP limits and gain a good OC?
Mine is still stock and starts to crash at 1601 GPU


----------



## Bluemustang

Havn't been paying much attention to GTX 970 updates for awhile since ive been transferring to a full custom WC loop but is there now a way to go beyond the +87mv afterburner limits you to?

I see some people mentioning they got to 1.31 here. With +87 i get 1.262 (actually one card gets 1.262 and the other gets 1.237, is that large difference normal?).


----------



## Mr-Dark

hello all

i have qustion about my gtx 970 sli G1 version

both card boost to 1367 mhz only while my friend have same card but boost to 1405mhz !!


----------



## Wirerat

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mr-Dark*
> 
> hello all
> 
> i have qustion about my gtx 970 sli G1 version
> 
> both card boost to 1367 mhz only while my friend have same card but boost to 1405mhz !!


As long as the card is running higher than the listed specs. it is perfectly normal for two identical cards to differ at boost.


----------



## Mr-Dark

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Wirerat*
> 
> As long as the card is running higher than the listed specs. it is perfectly normal for two identical cards to differ at boost.


Thank you









i just moded my bios for 1450mhz clock


----------



## LOKI23NY

I had asked about this a while back and had never gotten an answer, how do you monitor using gpu-z exactly? Are you just ALT tabbing out of a full screen test to view what gpu-z is showing? Or are you using something like HWiNFO and setting it to log before running a game or test?

I just want to make sure I am verifying everything correctly before trying to push the card more.


----------



## Wirerat

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *LOKI23NY*
> 
> I had asked about this a while back and had never gotten an answer, how do you monitor using gpu-z exactly? Are you just ALT tabbing out of a full screen test to view what gpu-z is showing? Or are you using something like HWiNFO and setting it to log before running a game or test?
> 
> I just want to make sure I am verifying everything correctly before trying to push the card more.


I just set gpuz to show max and check on it later.

If you want real time temp readings in game you can have it on screen overlay via msi afterburner.


----------



## Vexzarium

Now, let me just get straight to the point. I am not coming here to bash or troll. I'm simply here to visit the other side for some comparisons. I need to build another rig for my girlfriend, and I'm set on the same exact hardware... but just in case, I want to compare my GPU, to your GPU's. So I can determine which is the best for the money for her build.

I do not care about TDP or power consumption, so let's just negate that argument right here, right now. I care about performance per dollar. Since these two GPU's are in the same price bracket, and the 980 or 295x2 are overkill for 1080p, I'm here to seek the advise from mature gamers that own and use the GTX 970.

Here's my rig, and what I have in mind for my lady:

i5-4690k(@4.4ghz)
Hyper 212 Evo
ASRock z97 Anniversary
8gb DDR3/1866mhz
Intel 730 240gb SSD
MSi R9-290x Lightning
Phanteks Enthoo Pro
750w Gold Certified PSU
8 case fans on a PWM fan hub for 4in/4out.

Build Link: http://pcpartpicker.com/b/jYBPxr

I do not care for advise on changing any other part of the build, let's not get into that here. Most of it is preferential and circumstantial, i.e. temps where you live. I'm here for a sole comparison between what she'd have if I just build her a replica of my build, or if I were to build her a replica but replace the GPU with a Gigabyte G1 GTX 970.

Again, I'm hoping that this can be handled with maturity and respect. I am not here to start a flame war. We're just two PC Gamers reaching out for advise from other PC Gamers.

Here's the benchmarks on the table for comparison:







Cheers!


----------



## Moparman

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *RaleighStClair*
> 
> Except with 4 sli you get stutter and micro-stutter. So....there is that.
> 
> If you go multi-gpu be prepared for stutter and micro-stutter in games, whether it is a 680/780/970/980.
> 
> I have run all of those in SLI and had issues with SLI on a number of configs. Don't pretend this is an issue with only the 970s.
> 
> You know I would think with 4-way SLI ( which is laughable BTW) you would be smart enough to see the scalibility past 2 cards...is not good. here is a tip: stop making super poor purchasing decisons and play some games. No one here cares about the piss poor scaling you get from 4waY SLI -- you should have known better.


Here is a tip the micro stutter you seem so worried about is seen very rarely. Also who said anything about using this just to game??? I do benching for the most part so until you run these setups first hand it's probably best to shut your mouth.


----------



## LOKI23NY

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Wirerat*
> 
> I just set gpuz to show max and check on it later.
> 
> If you want real time temp readings in game you can have it on screen overlay via msi afterburner.


That right there is probably my issue. I was using precision x and just couldn't figure out how people were posting screen shots of gpu-z showing real time readings.

Thanks









I have my G1 under water now. Right now +120 gpu +500 memory and +56mv on the voltage slider. Temp and power targets set all the way up. Was showing 1562 on the core with Kboost set to on, temps peaked around 43 during a quick BF4 run.


----------



## Rahldrac

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Vexzarium*
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> Now, let me just get straight to the point. I am not coming here to bash or troll. I'm simply here to visit the other side for some comparisons. I need to build another rig for my girlfriend, and I'm set on the same exact hardware... but just in case, I want to compare my GPU, to your GPU's. So I can determine which is the best for the money for her build.
> 
> I do not care about TDP or power consumption, so let's just negate that argument right here, right now. I care about performance per dollar. Since these two GPU's are in the same price bracket, and the 980 or 295x2 are overkill for 1080p, I'm here to seek the advise from mature gamers that own and use the GTX 970.
> 
> Here's my rig, and what I have in mind for my lady:
> 
> i5-4690k(@4.4ghz)
> Hyper 212 Evo
> ASRock z97 Anniversary
> 8gb DDR3/1866mhz
> Intel 730 240gb SSD
> MSi R9-290x Lightning
> Phanteks Enthoo Pro
> 750w Gold Certified PSU
> 8 case fans on a PWM fan hub for 4in/4out.
> 
> Build Link: http://pcpartpicker.com/b/jYBPxr
> 
> I do not care for advise on changing any other part of the build, let's not get into that here. Most of it is preferential and circumstantial, i.e. temps where you live. I'm here for a sole comparison between what she'd have if I just build her a replica of my build, or if I were to build her a replica but replace the GPU with a Gigabyte G1 GTX 970.
> 
> Again, I'm hoping that this can be handled with maturity and respect. I am not here to start a flame war. We're just two PC Gamers reaching out for advise from other PC Gamers.
> 
> Here's the benchmarks on the table for comparison:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Cheers!


You did remove a lot of important variables with temp and the rest. But you still have one problem:
Benchmarks are not really the same as real life performance in games. I would rather direct you to review sites, that check the FPS in games you actually play?


----------



## PalominoCreek

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Vexzarium*
> 
> Now, let me just get straight to the point. I am not coming here to bash or troll. I'm simply here to visit the other side for some comparisons. I need to build another rig for my girlfriend, and I'm set on the same exact hardware... but just in case, I want to compare my GPU, to your GPU's. So I can determine which is the best for the money for her build.
> 
> I do not care about TDP or power consumption, so let's just negate that argument right here, right now. I care about performance per dollar. Since these two GPU's are in the same price bracket, and the 980 or 295x2 are overkill for 1080p, I'm here to seek the advise from mature gamers that own and use the GTX 970.
> 
> Here's my rig, and what I have in mind for my lady:
> 
> i5-4690k(@4.4ghz)
> Hyper 212 Evo
> ASRock z97 Anniversary
> 8gb DDR3/1866mhz
> Intel 730 240gb SSD
> MSi R9-290x Lightning
> Phanteks Enthoo Pro
> 750w Gold Certified PSU
> 8 case fans on a PWM fan hub for 4in/4out.
> 
> Build Link: http://pcpartpicker.com/b/jYBPxr
> 
> I do not care for advise on changing any other part of the build, let's not get into that here. Most of it is preferential and circumstantial, i.e. temps where you live. I'm here for a sole comparison between what she'd have if I just build her a replica of my build, or if I were to build her a replica but replace the GPU with a Gigabyte G1 GTX 970.
> 
> Again, I'm hoping that this can be handled with maturity and respect. I am not here to start a flame war. We're just two PC Gamers reaching out for advise from other PC Gamers.
> 
> Here's the benchmarks on the table for comparison:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Cheers!


Nice Valley score, is that OC'd?


----------



## Vexzarium

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *PalominoCreek*
> 
> Nice Valley score, is that OC'd?


Yes.




Seems to peak around 61c under full load for an extended period of time. Around 10 minutes or so. Actually, never seen it exceed that. We'll have to see in the summer, A/C don't let me down...









The stock values for this card are 1080 core & 1250 memory clock.

Likely not the right place for me to talk about a 290x in detail...

EDIT: I forgot to turn my voltage monitor on in Afterburner... oops.


----------



## PalominoCreek

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Vexzarium*
> 
> Yes.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Seems to peak around 61c under full load for an extended period of time. Around 10 minutes or so. Actually, never seen it exceed that. We'll have to see in the summer, A/C don't let me down...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The stock values for this card are 1080 core & 1250 memory clock.


Well I'm not sure what you're looking to get from us, I really didn't get much of your post, but maybe it's because english is my second language.

Anyways if you wanna know my personal reason as to why I chose Nvidia this time around (970 in particular) is because I used to own a 290 from Sapphire that idled at 45C and peaked at 78C. Alarming numbers that could only be toned down by setting a very steep fan curve while gaming. The noise was a problem too, and even though those may seem like enough reason to switch videocards, they weren't the culprit.
The card actually started stuttering all over the place, mini-freezes that lasted half a second in most games, Metro 2033 for example was unplayable.

I waited out for months after refunding it, waiting for AMD to release their 300 series and thinking they would hurry up to dump all over Nvidia after the 3.5 scandal. I waited a bit more (pretty much since October 2014). Yet, here we are, 3/16/2015 (3 being the month over here) and still nothing. It looks to be extremely promising of course but I'm perfectly happy with my G1 970.

Idles at 31C, and doesn't go over 68C at load. My gaming experience has been fine so far, just a little bit more performance than I got with the 290 but I did not expect 20 more fps every game, I knew what I was getting. Now you may say "well I do get 31C idle with my 290X!" and "yeah, well, my 290x doesn't go over 61C at load". That's great and all but we're comparing a card that is to be said the best 290X out there that costs 100€ more than the G1 over here.

It's all about preference really, FPS wise it seems to me that they trade blows, I just decided to go Nvidia because of a bad experience I had with my first AMD card, but I would go AMD if their cards happen to be better at the time I decide to upgrade, I don't hold any grudge against them.


----------



## Vexzarium

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *PalominoCreek*
> 
> Well I'm not sure what you're looking to get from us, I really didn't get much of your post, but maybe it's because english is my second language.
> 
> Anyways if you wanna know my personal reason as to why I chose Nvidia this time around (970 in particular) is because I used to own a 290 from Sapphire that idled at 45C and peaked at 78C. Alarming numbers that could only be toned down by setting a very steep fan curve while gaming. The noise was a problem too, and even though those may seem like enough reason to switch videocards, they weren't the culprit.
> The card actually started stuttering all over the place, mini-freezes that lasted half a second in most games, Metro 2033 for example was unplayable.
> 
> I waited out for months after refunding it, waiting for AMD to release their 300 series and thinking they would hurry up to dump all over Nvidia after the 3.5 scandal. I waited a bit more (pretty much since October 2014). Yet, here we are, 3/16/2015 (3 being the month over here) and still nothing. It looks to be extremely promising of course but I'm perfectly happy with my G1 970.
> 
> Idles at 31C, and doesn't go over 68C at load. My gaming experience has been fine so far, just a little bit more performance than I got with the 290 but I did not expect 20 more fps every game, I knew what I was getting. Now you may say "well I do get 31C idle with my 290X!" and "yeah, well, my 290x doesn't go over 61C at load". That's great and all but we're comparing a card that is to be said the best 290X out there that costs 100€ more than the G1 over here.
> 
> It's all about preference really, FPS wise it seems to me that they trade blows, I just decided to go Nvidia because of a bad experience I had with my first AMD card, but I would go AMD if their cards happen to be better at the time I decide to upgrade, I don't hold any grudge against them.


You may not have gotten my initial post, but you've nailed the response anyway. And yes the 390x is a looker, but I'm afraid of the new memory format...

In the U.S., the 290x Lightning can be had for about $10 more than the G1 970. And I agree, the Lightning is a bit unfair in most cases as it is widely recognized as the premier 290x. It's an absolute overclockers dream. But if you're saying the 970 can compete, than I'd be interested in giving her a GPU that's by Nvidia... simply because the G1 970 is what I had in my mind when compiling this build. But I was scared away by the VRAM. And the way it was approached by Nvidia. So for the first time, I jumped ship to AMD.

What's all this mean? Well, my girlfriend is likely to be more comfortable with Nvidia, seeing as that's all we've ever had up until now. So for her, a Nvidia card may be that much simpler to use and be comfortable with. Me, I'm absolutely in love with this thing. One of the best build qualities and performance per dollar I've seen out of a card in this price bracket. I paid $369 from Newegg.

Again, I'm simply looking for Valley benchmarks of 970's to get an idea of what they can do with real users controlling them... not some sponsored reviews. I prefer reaching out to the community instead and seeing and hearing about their experiences before taking the dip. Fire Strike benchmarks are good as well, but they can be mildly CPU bound. So an i7-4790k OC would likely score much higher. But I can still take something away from Fire Strike with the "Graphics Score".

I am not the enemy just because I own a different brand GPU.

Cheers guys.


----------



## Wirerat

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Vexzarium*
> 
> You may not have gotten my initial post, but you've nailed the response anyway.
> 
> In the U.S., the 290x Lightning can be had for about $10 more than the G1 970. And I agree, the Lightning is a bit unfair in most cases as it is widely recognized as the premier 290x. It's an absolute overclockers dream. But if you're saying the 970 can compete, than I'd be interested in giving her a GPU that's by Nvidia... simply because the G1 970 is what I had in my mind when compiling this build. But I was scared away by the VRAM. And the way it was approached by Nvidia. So for the first time, I jumped ship to AMD.
> 
> What's all this mean? Well, my girlfriend is likely to be more comfortable with Nvidia, seeing as that's all we've ever had up until now. So for her, a Nvidia card may be that much simpler to use and be comfortable with. Me, I'm absolutely in love with this thing. One of the best build qualities and performance per dollar I've seen out of a card in this price bracket. I paid $369 from Newegg.
> 
> Again, I'm simply looking for Valley benchmarks of 970's to get an idea of what they can do in with real users controlling them... not some sponsored reviews. I prefer reaching out to the community instead and seeing and hearing about their experiences before taking the dip. Fire Strike benchmarks are good as well, but they can be mildly CPU bound. So an i7-4790k OC would likely score much higher. But I can still take something away from Fire Strike with the "Graphics Score".
> 
> I am not the enemy just because I own a different brand GPU.
> 
> Cheers guys.


i can score 2900-3000 72fps on valley with 4790k and overclocked gtx 970 FTW on water. I will post a screenie in just a sec.


----------



## Vexzarium

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Wirerat*
> 
> i can score 2900-3000 72fps on valley with 4790k and overckocked gtx 970 FTW on water. I will post a screenie in just a sec.


So they literally can trade blow for blow.

I'm assuming the water is allowing a beefy OC?


----------



## Wirerat

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Vexzarium*
> 
> So they literally can trade blow for blow.
> 
> I'm assuming the water is allowing a beefy OC?


i did those runs at 1560mhz core 8000 mem 4.7ghz on the 4790k with 2600mhz cl 11 ram.

I have seen people with simular core not score as high. The low temps help the gpu stay at max boost doing the runs.


----------



## Rahldrac

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Vexzarium*




Turned off my SLI for you!

Only the Firestrike benchmark tho, since I find valley to be completley useless as a benchmark. Since I can get 40+ extra on afterburner on it easily, but it will never be game stable anyway, so Firestrike is the only one I have installed.

It was also my lower clocking card (the other one can get 20+ core and around 100 extra memory compared to this one). So you get some realistic numbers.
The CPU is not overclocked at the moment either.


And SLI and CPU overclock back on.

EDIT:
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Vexzarium*
> 
> Again, I'm simply looking for Valley benchmarks of 970's to get an idea of what they can do with real users controlling them... not some sponsored reviews. I prefer reaching out to the community instead and seeing and hearing about their experiences before taking the dip. Fire Strike benchmarks are good as well, but they can be mildly CPU bound. So an i7-4790k OC would likely score much higher. But I can still take something away from Fire Strike with the "Graphics Score".
> 
> Cheers guys.


My graphic score does not change when I overclock my CPU, only physics and combined.
As I said, you can not really trust valley, cause the overclock people can get there is not a stable clock in anything else. So it's not "real" performance.
For example if one of my cards can do +190 in valley, and the other only +180 they might both be game stable at only +135. (random numbers, but still).


----------



## Hequaqua

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Vexzarium*
> 
> You may not have gotten my initial post, but you've nailed the response anyway.
> 
> In the U.S., the 290x Lightning can be had for about $10 more than the G1 970. And I agree, the Lightning is a bit unfair in most cases as it is widely recognized as the premier 290x. It's an absolute overclockers dream. But if you're saying the 970 can compete, than I'd be interested in giving her a GPU that's by Nvidia... simply because the G1 970 is what I had in my mind when compiling this build. But I was scared away by the VRAM. And the way it was approached by Nvidia. So for the first time, I jumped ship to AMD.
> 
> What's all this mean? Well, my girlfriend is likely to be more comfortable with Nvidia, seeing as that's all we've ever had up until now. So for her, a Nvidia card may be that much simpler to use and be comfortable with. Me, I'm absolutely in love with this thing. One of the best build qualities and performance per dollar I've seen out of a card in this price bracket. I paid $369 from Newegg.
> 
> Again, I'm simply looking for Valley benchmarks of 970's to get an idea of what they can do with real users controlling them... not some sponsored reviews. I prefer reaching out to the community instead and seeing and hearing about their experiences before taking the dip. Fire Strike benchmarks are good as well, but they can be mildly CPU bound. So an i7-4790k OC would likely score much higher. But I can still take something away from Fire Strike with the "Graphics Score".
> 
> I am not the enemy just because I own a different brand GPU.
> 
> Cheers guys.


I posted this a few days ago.

http://www.overclock.net/t/1514085/official-nvidia-gtx-970-owners-club/13720#post_23657071

I'm on air. I7-4770k, not OC'd. Modded MSI GTX970 Gaming bios. 1556/[email protected] Temps stay under 65°(C) loaded.


----------



## Vexzarium

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Rahldrac*
> 
> 
> 
> Turned off my SLI for you!
> 
> Only the Firestrike benchmark tho, since I find valley to be completley useless as a benchmark. Since I can get 40+ extra on afterburner on it easily, but it will never be game stable anyway, so Firestrike is the only one I have installed.
> 
> It was also my lower clocking card (the other one can get 20+ core and around 100 extra memory compared to this one). So you get some realistic numbers.
> The CPU is not overclocked at the moment either.
> 
> 
> And SLI and CPU overclock back on.


The physics score is astonishing when compared to my 4690k. That is flat out impressive. The graphics score is higher than my 290x as well. It looks like letting her choose is the way to go seeing as the two cards really do trade blow for blow.

And to elaborate, when you go looking at gaming benchmarks online, forums what have you, one site gives it to the 970... but another site gives it to the 290x on the same game. So it can be really frustrating trying to determine the one for you.


----------



## Vexzarium

Now here's the almighty question I'm sure you all knew was coming:

At 1920x1080, can we expect any VRAM issues? What about if we were to grab a 1440p monitor? Are there any games that any of you have experienced where this "soft cap" plays a role in performance?

And I think biggest thing I learned here today is I REALLY should have kept the 4790k in my build instead of cheaping out to the 4690k... AND I need another 290x because two is clearly better than one!


----------



## Wirerat

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Vexzarium*
> 
> Now here's the almighty question I'm sure you all knew was coming:
> 
> At 1920x1080, can we expect any VRAM issues? What about if we were to grab a 1440p monitor? Are there any games that any of you have experienced where this "soft cap" plays a role in performance?


nope, are you planning SLI ? I wouldnt wory about unless going sli.


----------



## Vexzarium

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Wirerat*
> 
> nope, are you planning SLI ? I wouldnt wory about unless going sli.


Based on the Fire Strikes above, I'm more than tempted to go sli 970's or 295x2. And give this 290x to her, seeing as she plays 10% as much as I do.







I'm no Robin Hood... no matter how "needy" she may seem.


----------



## Rahldrac

If I would do it all over again right now, I would give the 290x to your girlfriend, and buy a 390x or a 295x2 (295x2 is nice if you have psu to go crossfire on that! really wished I had).

I am actually playing battlefield 4 on 4k (DSR, i have a 1440p monitor) on ultra (except for 2xMSAA) and I actually usually run around 70-80 fps (or that is what it says when I look at the corner of the screen







)
I did get really angry at the whole Vram thing, cause them **** lied to us, and i really dislike that. But I must say, that I do not see any stuttering on 4k on battlefield, frametime is around 8ms.


----------



## Moparman

For those thinking about going sli it is just awesome. I dumped my 4way sli 4GB 680s and started out with 2 970s and it was almost the same power as my 4way 680 setup in most all games and benchmarks. Of course I did my compare at 1100mhz on the 680s and 1605core on the 970s. So yes it is totally worth going sli. Now currently I'm running 4way 970s since I got all 4 of my windforce X3 OC cards for under $300 ea OB at microcenter. I do have 5 pc's in my house so the plan is to upgrade 4 of them to each have a 970 then my rig to go to 4 980s or something along that direction.


----------



## Luck100

Yeah, SLI 970's are making everything fly for me at 1440p. For me the 3.5 GB VRAM issue is not a problem because I like to keep my framerates nice and high. It's nearly impossible to hit 3.5 GB without using settings that drop you well below 60 FPS. My next upgrade would likely be the new Acer 1440p /Gsync/IPS monitor, so if anything I might be dialing back settings (and VRAM usage) a touch to hit even higher framerates.

If you love 4K monitors in surround, and you don't care about 30 FPS average then 3.5 GB will be a problem. But in that case 4 GB will not buy you much headroom either.


----------



## hazard99

Since we are talking temps in have a question for everyone. What is the highest save temp for a non reference 970 mainly the msi gtx 970 gaming 4g. The situation is I get a boost by upping the clock speed to about 1543 boosted. I'm now down to 1.243v valley stable. I can play far cry for at least an hour no crashes. My concern is that I am having some pretty same insane temps. I am worrier that hitting 70 offten will fatigue the card. My problem is that my room gets rather hot all the time. Is 70 still in the same zone ?


----------



## pokerapar88

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *hazard99*
> 
> Since we are talking temps in have a question for everyone. What is the highest save temp for a non reference 970 mainly the msi gtx 970 gaming 4g. The situation is I get a boost by upping the clock speed to about 1543 boosted. I'm now down to 1.243v valley stable. I can play far cry for at least an hour no crashes. My concern is that I am having some pretty same insane temps. I am worrier that hitting 70 offten will fatigue the card. My problem is that my room gets rather hot all the time. Is 70 still in the same zone ?


70ºC is chilled for a GPU, you should worry if the GPU temps go above 80-85ºC all the time, safe temps for long game sessions should be below 75ºC... anyway, the GPU won't die of overheating as it will first throttle and then it will shut off if necessary. If you want the PC to run cool, cheack you case has good ventilation and airflow and keep it dust free.


----------



## hazard99

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *pokerapar88*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *hazard99*
> 
> Since we are talking temps in have a question for everyone. What is the highest save temp for a non reference 970 mainly the msi gtx 970 gaming 4g. The situation is I get a boost by upping the clock speed to about 1543 boosted. I'm now down to 1.243v valley stable. I can play far cry for at least an hour no crashes. My concern is that I am having some pretty same insane temps. I am worrier that hitting 70 offten will fatigue the card. My problem is that my room gets rather hot all the time. Is 70 still in the same zone ?
> 
> 
> 
> 70ºC is chilled for a GPU, you should worry if the GPU temps go above 80-85ºC all the time, safe temps for long game sessions should be below 75ºC... anyway, the GPU won't die of overheating as it will first throttle and then it will shut off if necessary. If you want the PC to run cool, cheack you case has good ventilation and airflow and keep it dust free.
Click to expand...

I was thinking it was ok . it never gets that hot unless ambient temps are hi anyway.

Thanks for your answer. How does everyone else feel ?

Its either i turn down the over clock or a get a closed loop cooler . both aren't really appealing choices . my rig is set up in a cm haf xb .


----------



## pokerapar88

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *hazard99*
> 
> I was thinking it was ok . it never gets that hot unless ambient temps are hi anyway.
> 
> Thanks for your answer. How does everyone else feel ?
> 
> Its either i turn down the over clock or a get a closed loop cooler . both aren't really appealing choices . my rig is set up in a cm haf xb .


My GTX 970 G1 Gaming does not go above 66ºC with a 1500mhz boost clock on the core.... so it can really depend on the quality of the cooler/heatsink & the fan curve settings. So it seems 70ºC is OK for your setup.


----------



## AngryGoldfish

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Vexzarium*
> 
> Now, let me just get straight to the point. I am not coming here to bash or troll. I'm simply here to visit the other side for some comparisons. I need to build another rig for my girlfriend, and I'm set on the same exact hardware... but just in case, I want to compare my GPU, to your GPU's. So I can determine which is the best for the money for her build.
> 
> I do not care about TDP or power consumption, so let's just negate that argument right here, right now. I care about performance per dollar. Since these two GPU's are in the same price bracket, and the 980 or 295x2 are overkill for 1080p, I'm here to seek the advise from mature gamers that own and use the GTX 970.
> 
> Here's my rig, and what I have in mind for my lady:
> 
> i5-4690k(@4.4ghz)
> Hyper 212 Evo
> ASRock z97 Anniversary
> 8gb DDR3/1866mhz
> Intel 730 240gb SSD
> MSi R9-290x Lightning
> Phanteks Enthoo Pro
> 750w Gold Certified PSU
> 8 case fans on a PWM fan hub for 4in/4out.
> 
> Build Link: http://pcpartpicker.com/b/jYBPxr
> 
> I do not care for advise on changing any other part of the build, let's not get into that here. Most of it is preferential and circumstantial, i.e. temps where you live. I'm here for a sole comparison between what she'd have if I just build her a replica of my build, or if I were to build her a replica but replace the GPU with a Gigabyte G1 GTX 970.
> 
> Again, I'm hoping that this can be handled with maturity and respect. I am not here to start a flame war. We're just two PC Gamers reaching out for advise from other PC Gamers.
> 
> Here's the benchmarks on the table for comparison:
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Cheers!


Pound for pound, the 290X is more powerful. At 1080p gaming, however, the 970 is roughly equal in performance, if not better, whilst being quieter, cooler and more efficient. If this does not matter to you (or your GF), stick with the 290X as it should theoretically last longer and is more powerful. It's a beastly card. Almost all benchmark scores show it surpassing the 970. If you're not interested in overclocking, the 970 is a little bit wasted as it has so much potential without the need for exotic cooling, but it's still a solid card.


----------



## pokerapar88

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Vexzarium*
> 
> Now, let me just get straight to the point. I am not coming here to bash or troll. I'm simply here to visit the other side for some comparisons. I need to build another rig for my girlfriend, and I'm set on the same exact hardware... but just in case, I want to compare my GPU, to your GPU's. So I can determine which is the best for the money for her build.
> 
> I do not care about TDP or power consumption, so let's just negate that argument right here, right now. I care about performance per dollar. Since these two GPU's are in the same price bracket, and the 980 or 295x2 are overkill for 1080p, I'm here to seek the advise from mature gamers that own and use the GTX 970.
> 
> Here's my rig, and what I have in mind for my lady:
> 
> i5-4690k(@4.4ghz)
> Hyper 212 Evo
> ASRock z97 Anniversary
> 8gb DDR3/1866mhz
> Intel 730 240gb SSD
> MSi R9-290x Lightning
> Phanteks Enthoo Pro
> 750w Gold Certified PSU
> 8 case fans on a PWM fan hub for 4in/4out.
> 
> Build Link: http://pcpartpicker.com/b/jYBPxr
> 
> I do not care for advise on changing any other part of the build, let's not get into that here. Most of it is preferential and circumstantial, i.e. temps where you live. I'm here for a sole comparison between what she'd have if I just build her a replica of my build, or if I were to build her a replica but replace the GPU with a Gigabyte G1 GTX 970.
> 
> Again, I'm hoping that this can be handled with maturity and respect. I am not here to start a flame war. We're just two PC Gamers reaching out for advise from other PC Gamers.
> 
> Here's the benchmarks on the table for comparison:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Cheers!


My Gigabyte G1 Gaming is doing about 2890 score on valley, same settings and about 11k on fire strike, that is with an i5 2500k oc to 4.5ghz it is cheaper, runs cooler and uses less power than the 290X being almost as powerful |FOR GAMING| as any openCL or gpGPU app will benefit from AMD's GCN architecture and the extra cores.


----------



## PalominoCreek

Normal score? Stock G1, mildly OC'd CPU (4.2)


----------



## hazard99

Those posting benchies mind posting their boosted voltages ?


----------



## pokerapar88

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *PalominoCreek*
> 
> 
> 
> Normal score? Stock G1, mildly OC'd CPU (4.2)


A tad low (but it's ok for stock and with an i5), maybe a 4.5ghz on the cpu and a bit of boost on the GPU core and ram will do wonders.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *hazard99*
> 
> Those posting benchies mind posting their boosted voltages ?


1515mhz on the core
3746mhz vram
+0mv
Custom fan curve with 5ºC hysteresis
100% stable

Now running with Nvidia energy "adaptive" profile, I can get better scores in benchs if I set max performance preferred.


----------



## PalominoCreek

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *pokerapar88*
> 
> A tad low (but it's ok for stock and with an i5), maybe a 4.5ghz on the cpu and a bit of boost on the GPU core and ram will do wonders.
> 1515mhz on the core
> 3746mhz vram
> +0mv
> Custom fan curve with 5ºC hysteresis
> 100% stable
> 
> Now running with Nvidia energy "adaptive" profile, I can get better scores in benchs if I set max performance preferred.


So it's okay or a tad low? D: I mean I know I'll be getting better scores with an overclocked card and a better overclock on my CPU but for now I don't intend to OC the card and my CPU sadly won't get more than 4.2.


----------



## TheADLA

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Vexzarium*
> 
> Now, let me just get straight to the point. I am not coming here to bash or troll. I'm simply here to visit the other side for some comparisons. I need to build another rig for my girlfriend, and I'm set on the same exact hardware... but just in case, I want to compare my GPU, to your GPU's. So I can determine which is the best for the money for her build.
> 
> I do not care about TDP or power consumption, so let's just negate that argument right here, right now. I care about performance per dollar. Since these two GPU's are in the same price bracket, and the 980 or 295x2 are overkill for 1080p, I'm here to seek the advise from mature gamers that own and use the GTX 970.
> 
> Here's my rig, and what I have in mind for my lady:
> 
> i5-4690k(@4.4ghz)
> Hyper 212 Evo
> ASRock z97 Anniversary
> 8gb DDR3/1866mhz
> Intel 730 240gb SSD
> MSi R9-290x Lightning
> Phanteks Enthoo Pro
> 750w Gold Certified PSU
> 8 case fans on a PWM fan hub for 4in/4out.
> 
> Build Link: http://pcpartpicker.com/b/jYBPxr
> 
> I do not care for advise on changing any other part of the build, let's not get into that here. Most of it is preferential and circumstantial, i.e. temps where you live. I'm here for a sole comparison between what she'd have if I just build her a replica of my build, or if I were to build her a replica but replace the GPU with a Gigabyte G1 GTX 970.
> 
> Again, I'm hoping that this can be handled with maturity and respect. I am not here to start a flame war. We're just two PC Gamers reaching out for advise from other PC Gamers.
> 
> Here's the benchmarks on the table for comparison:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Cheers!


The Valley score is impressive. I have 64.7, However, my Firestrike score is a little higher, 11127 with a Non-K 4790. However. The 4790K got ordered yesterday. Once installed,it should give a boost with the additional 400 MHZ







. I don't think I can break the 12000 barrier, but it might come very close.Or even break it.











Core i7 4790 @ 3.6/4.0 Ghz
MSI GTX 970 Golden Edition @ 1540 boost, 7920 Memory (+186 / +455)


----------



## pokerapar88

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *PalominoCreek*
> 
> So it's okay or a tad low? D: I mean I know I'll be getting better scores with an overclocked card and a better overclock on my CPU but for now I don't intend to OC the card and my CPU sadly won't get more than 4.2.


The score is okay for stock clocks on the gpu. I meant that you could get much higher scores with just a couple of clicks.


----------



## ToxicAdam

Got my 970s today!


----------



## NEDNERBISH

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Wirerat*
> 
> are you plugged into the corect hdmi/dvi out puts on the gpu?
> 
> Yea I'm new to pc building but not a dim wit jeeze lol...i don't think anything is wrong now. I can play witcher 2 even w Uber sampling @60fps at least along with other heavy demanding games and it's stays at 99% gpu usage while I play but as soon as I alt tab out it drops right off to idle %. Nothings running hot, no artifacts, no errors that I can see.


----------



## NEDNERBISH

Sorry i had that last response all messed up to trying to respond on mobile....i don't think anything is wrong now. I can play witcher 2 even w Uber sampling @60fps, at least, along with other heavy demanding games and it's stays at 99% gpu usage while I play and as soon as I alt tab out it drops right off to idle %. Nothings running hot, no artifacts, no errors that I can see.


----------



## Vexzarium

Hey, thanks to all those who flexed for me....

LoL, just kidding. Thanks to those whom stepped up and let me see comparisons to my 290x Lightning. I added a Heaven benchmark to my original post on page 1384:

http://www.overclock.net/t/1514085/official-nvidia-gtx-970-owners-club/13830#post_23671453

But with all of this said, I've chosen to go with another 290x Lightning for her. Not for any other reason other than it's just best to buy another of something you already own and love. If the 970 had been better than the 290x Lightning, I'd have taken the risk. But the results that were equal or better were likely due to i7-4790k's and other, better than my 4690k, CPU's. And one 970 was liquid cooled! Which I'm envious of.







In other words, Valley & Heaven are very much about the GPU, whereas Fire Strike is 60/40 and a better CPU than my 4690k will grant significantly better scores.

Now, don't go flippin' out, I came here hoping the 970 was a blowout so my GF wont be bugging me about teaching her the ropes on her first AMD card. But it wasn't... and I've been able to witness the traits of the 290x Lightning, so it's just safer to get another one.

Again, thank you to the one's whom handled my dangerous request for comparison with maturity.

REP+ given for each respectful post.


----------



## Rahldrac

Nooooooo! Give her your old 290x and get a 390x! Do it for us! We flexed for you


----------



## Vexzarium

I'll just run the 290x Lightning and wait for a few improved drivers for the 390x before I buy it... like I said, that new memory format scares me to pieces.


----------



## PalominoCreek

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Vexzarium*
> 
> I'll just run the 290x Lightning and wait for a few improved drivers for the 390x before I buy it... like I said, that new memory format scares me to pieces.


There's other cards coming out I think, not just the 390x. Maybe a 290x rebrand that might shield better performance, you should wait.


----------



## pokerapar88

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ToxicAdam*
> 
> Got my 970s today!


CONGRATZ !!!!!


----------



## CtXPL

Does multi GPU scaling still suck or is it significantly better now? I kinda want to get a second 970.


----------



## Luck100

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *CtXPL*
> 
> Does multi GPU scaling still suck or is it significantly better now? I kinda want to get a second 970.


2-way SLI has been scaling well for years. I had 2 x 670 before and now 2 x 970 SLI and both scale well.


----------



## v1ral

Anyone use the Alphacool nexxus GPX block on thier cards? And how does it perform?


----------



## pokerapar88

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *v1ral*
> 
> Anyone use the Alphacool nexxus GPX block on thier cards? And how does it perform?


I just have a doubt, hoy better can it be compared to a tri-fan cooler like the one the G1 has or the zotac extreme has? is it worth the expense, taking into account that the 970 uses only 150w??? even if you OC it to rocketspeed, it still doesn't go avobe 70ºC on air... I mean... I just believe it's a waste of money. On a 780Ti maybe it would be a decent upgrade, though.


----------



## chartiet

Mainly looking for a bios with increased TDP and voltage limit, among other things (let me know if you need more info). If it could be re-shared or perhaps direct me to the particular post, that'd be awesome. I know there are quite a few out there and have multiple revisions. Thanks in advance!


----------



## AngryGoldfish

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Wirerat*
> 
> i can score 2900-3000 72fps on valley with 4790k and overclocked gtx 970 FTW on water. I will post a screenie in just a sec.


I still haven't been able to come close to that score.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Vexzarium*
> 
> The physics score is astonishing when compared to my 4690k. That is flat out impressive. The graphics score is higher than my 290x as well. It looks like letting her choose is the way to go seeing as the two cards really do trade blow for blow.
> 
> And to elaborate, when you go looking at gaming benchmarks online, forums what have you, one site gives it to the 970... but another site gives it to the 290x on the same game. So it can be really frustrating trying to determine the one for you.


People claiming outright superiority is foolish, IMO. Even if I've done it before, I remind myself that it simply depends on your given tasks. They trade blows, as they say. Go with whichever matters most to you.

This is the way I see it:

970 PROS: Great thermals, quiet operation, low power consumption, high overclocking headroom on air, useful and interesting software support in the way of DX12, MFAA, DSR, etc.
970 CONS: Poor VRAM implementation means less power for high resolution and future-proofing, nVidia lied/screwed up, could be a little cheaper, doesn't score that high.

290/290X PROS: Raw power, great scores, great VRAM bandwidth and speed that benefits higher resolutions and certain titles, great price, benefits from water cooling.
290/290X CONS: A little power hungry, gets hot, gets noisy if you don't want it hot, benefits too much from water cooling.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *PalominoCreek*
> 
> 
> 
> Normal score? Stock G1, mildly OC'd CPU (4.2)


Yeah, it looks normal to me. You should be able to reach much higher scores with a bigger overclock on the GPU, but if you have no intentions of doing that, your score is actually higher than my stock G1 970 was in Fire Strike. You should be able to reach 1450Mhz on your G1 970 at the very least without touching the voltage or BIOS, so maybe reconsider not overclocking.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Vexzarium*
> 
> Hey, thanks to all those who flexed for me....
> 
> LoL, just kidding. Thanks to those whom stepped up and let me see comparisons to my 290x Lightning. I added a Heaven benchmark to my original post on page 1384:
> 
> http://www.overclock.net/t/1514085/official-nvidia-gtx-970-owners-club/13830#post_23671453
> 
> But with all of this said, I've chosen to go with another 290x Lightning for her. Not for any other reason other than it's just best to buy another of something you already own and love. If the 970 had been better than the 290x Lightning, I'd have taken the risk. But the results that were equal or better were likely due to i7-4790k's and other, better than my 4690k, CPU's. And one 970 was liquid cooled! Which I'm envious of.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> In other words, Valley & Heaven are very much about the GPU, whereas Fire Strike is 60/40 and a better CPU than my 4690k will grant significantly better scores.
> 
> Now, don't go flippin' out, I came here hoping the 970 was a blowout so my GF wont be bugging me about teaching her the ropes on her first AMD card. But it wasn't... and I've been able to witness the traits of the 290x Lightning, so it's just safer to get another one.
> 
> Again, thank you to the one's whom handled my dangerous request for comparison with maturity.
> 
> REP+ given for each respectful post.


All the best with the new purchase!

In many ways I regret buying the 970 over the 290X, but I quite like the 970's quiet operation and cool thermals, even if the benchmark numbers are lower than I had hoped.

Also, don't worry about saying you're choosing the 290X over the 970. It's a fantastic card and beats the 970 in many of the tests I've seen. Have fun!


----------



## Vexzarium

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *AngryGoldfish*
> 
> All the best with the new purchase!
> 
> In many ways I regret buying the 970 over the 290X, but I quite like the 970's quiet operation and cool thermals, even if the benchmark numbers are lower than I had hoped.
> 
> Also, don't worry about saying you're choosing the 290X over the 970. It's a fantastic card and beats the 970 in many of the tests I've seen. Have fun!


I must be lucky, I've yet to see this GPU step over 62c on a custom auto fan profile. Amazingly, it is dead silent unless I disable my fan profile, turn off auto, and force it to 65% or more. And this thing overclocks like a pig, likely is using the wattage to match. lol.

I actually had to re-run my benchmarks... the guys over on the 290x thread basically called me a cheater because I took a screenshot of the HTML instead of the post-benchmark results. Ended up scoring slightly higher because I upped the core clock by +10:

http://www.overclock.net/t/1514085/official-nvidia-gtx-970-owners-club/13830#post_23671453


----------



## AngryGoldfish

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Vexzarium*
> 
> I must be lucky, I've yet to see this GPU step over 62c on a custom auto fan profile. Amazingly, it is dead silent unless I disable my fan profile, turn off auto, and force it to 65% or more. And this thing overclocks like a pig, likely is using the wattage to match. lol.
> 
> I actually had to re-run my benchmarks... the guys over on the 290x thread basically called me a cheater because I took a screenshot of the HTML instead of the post-benchmark results. Ended up scoring slightly higher because I upped the core clock by +10:
> 
> http://www.overclock.net/t/1514085/official-nvidia-gtx-970-owners-club/13830#post_23671453


Yeah, when I saw you post that a few days ago, I was really pleasantly surprised. I know there are quieter and cooler versions of the 290X, but I've seen many who prefer the cooler temps of Maxwell-that also brings quietness.


----------



## trihy

Guys, anyone knows which mem chips is evga using on their 2.0 cards?


----------



## CtXPL

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *trihy*
> 
> Guys, anyone knows which mem chips is evga using on ther 2.0 cards?


I think it may be Hynix memory. It should say on the chip itself.


----------



## trihy

Thanks, I have an unopened box evga 2.0 and Im not sure If should I change it for my hynix g1. I just want some samsung chips


----------



## CtXPL

What really is the difference between the Samsung and Hynix chips anyway?


----------



## mauley

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *CtXPL*
> 
> What really is the difference between the Samsung and Hynix chips anyway?


Samsung = Yay!
Hynix = Booooo!

Serious though the Samsung memory on average overclocks higher than the Hynix one. Gigabyte put Hynix on the rev 1.1 cards keep the costs down.


----------



## trihy

-yep, my hynix chips cant reach 7600. samsung usually takes 8000mhz.


----------



## DeathAngel74

Samsung=yay!
Hynix=boohoo!
Elpida=oh heck no, this is going back to the store!

Evga started using Elpida to bring costs down also, but I don't it's worth the headache. With Samsung I was able to oc mem +1540,elpida+1300mhz if I was lucky and having a bad day


----------



## pokerapar88

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mauley*
> 
> Samsung = Yay!
> Hynix = Booooo!
> 
> Serious though the Samsung memory on average overclocks higher than the Hynix one. Gigabyte put Hynix on the rev 1.1 cards keep the costs down.


Mine is a 1.1v and I got sammy chips







YAY !


----------



## trihy

Well, guess I wont take the risk. If I get elpida, it will be even worst. I think I will sell it unopened and keep my hynix g1.


----------



## Mr-Dark

I have the G1 970 in sli

one rev 1.0 and the other 1.1 but both Hynix !!!

both can do 7800 without problem ( 8000 work but i see game crash after 4h in some games )


----------



## trihy

My hynix can do 7800 until I found games like dying light or project cars beta. They are an artifacting festival.

I found that choosing tracks with tunnels on project cars, was one of the best artifacting test for this card. The walls of the tunnels gets colored dots when OC is too much.

It was perfectly stable on other games.


----------



## pokerapar88

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *trihy*
> 
> My hynix can do 7800 until I found games like dying light or project cars beta. They are an artifacting festival.
> 
> I found that choosing tracks with tunnels on project cars, was one of the best artifacting test for this card. The walls of the tunnels gets colored dots when OC is too much.
> 
> It was perfectly stable on other games.


Interesting, I will try and go further with my ram OC and I'll check with Project Cars


----------



## trihy

Just look for a track with tunnels and stop on any on them and look at the walls.

Both gpu and mem clocks will make colored dot appear. I just had to go back from 1569 to 1519 on the core and 7800 to 7600 on mem


----------



## pokerapar88

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *trihy*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Just look for a track with tunnels and stop on any on them and look at the walls.
> 
> Both gpu and mem clocks will make colored dot appear. I just had to go back from 1569 to 1519 on the core and 7800 to 7600 on mem


Great info man ! will do, still I believe my OC is perfectly stable, but it will help to try and find max stable clocks ! 1515mhz on the core right now with 0+mv


----------



## trihy

Yes, I was surprised to see this problem, even when every game and every benchmark didnt show any artifact









But you know, oc is stable until you find something in which it is not


----------



## PalominoCreek

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *AngryGoldfish*
> 
> I still haven't been able to come close to that score.
> People claiming outright superiority is foolish, IMO. Even if I've done it before, I remind myself that it simply depends on your given tasks. They trade blows, as they say. Go with whichever matters most to you.
> 
> This is the way I see it:
> 
> 970 PROS: Great thermals, quiet operation, low power consumption, high overclocking headroom on air, useful and interesting software support in the way of DX12, MFAA, DSR, etc.
> 970 CONS: Poor VRAM implementation means less power for high resolution and future-proofing, nVidia lied/screwed up, could be a little cheaper, doesn't score that high.
> 
> 290/290X PROS: Raw power, great scores, great VRAM bandwidth and speed that benefits higher resolutions and certain titles, great price, benefits from water cooling.
> 290/290X CONS: A little power hungry, gets hot, gets noisy if you don't want it hot, benefits too much from water cooling.
> Yeah, it looks normal to me. You should be able to reach much higher scores with a bigger overclock on the GPU, but if you have no intentions of doing that, your score is actually higher than my stock G1 970 was in Fire Strike. You should be able to reach 1450Mhz on your G1 970 at the very least without touching the voltage or BIOS, so maybe reconsider not overclocking.
> All the best with the new purchase!
> 
> In many ways I regret buying the 970 over the 290X, but I quite like the 970's quiet operation and cool thermals, even if the benchmark numbers are lower than I had hoped.
> 
> Also, don't worry about saying you're choosing the 290X over the 970. It's a fantastic card and beats the 970 in many of the tests I've seen. Have fun!


Oh yeah, I will overclock sooner or later, I just need a detailed guide or a personal overclocking hand to guide me through each step, lol. And that's good to hear btw, that it's above average.


----------



## Nw0rb

I am super happy with my GTX 970 gaming g1 100 ME overclocks like a boss and stays nice a cool


----------



## Wirerat

My evga FTW has samsung memory. I was thinking all the EVGa cards do. Acx 2.0 does anyways.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *AngryGoldfish*
> 
> I still haven't been able to come close to that score.


We figured out it was the cpu difference remember ? Valley does little better on I7s.


----------



## DeathAngel74

I think my old card was a refurb, the one with the elpida vram. I was lucky to get the new rev. with Samsung vram. I can oc it more with better stability/reliability. My goal is 1476.5 or 1489.5/6900 .


----------



## TheADLA

Ok guys... hehe. The i7 4790K, the Fractal Design Define R5 and the 2 Noctua 12cm PWM Case Fans were in the mail this morning.. I will put everything together asap and then give it a
hell of a test drive and benchmark and game the shizznit out of the new rig build


----------



## rene mauricio

Would someone kindly upload the 970 FTW*+* BIOS, please?


----------



## ZeVo

Gah I hate Hynix. I could only get stable at 7600. I can do +180 core now and +300 on the mem.


----------



## jlhawn

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ZeVo*
> 
> Gah I hate Hynix. I could only get stable at 7600. I can do +180 core now and +300 on the mem.


yes I'm glad mine came with Samsung, my friend has Hynix and he is not happy.


----------



## TheADLA

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ZeVo*
> 
> Gah I hate Hynix. I could only get stable at 7600. I can do +180 core now and +300 on the mem.


the difference is not that big though. I have +186 on core and +455 on mem (7920 Mhz Hynix) and I get 64.7 FPS.
Thats less than 2 FPS difference.


----------



## ZeVo

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TheADLA*
> 
> the difference is not that big though. I have +186 on core and +455 on mem (7920 Mhz Hynix) and I get 64.7 FPS.
> Thats less than 2 FPS difference.


True! I still think I got pretty lucky with this card. I mean it doesn't OC too bad, I mean it could have been worse, right? We could have gotten stuck with Elpida (jkjk)


----------



## NEDNERBISH

Okay so no one noticed my posts before were with VALLEY benchmark not Heaven??? LOL. Thats why I was so confused. The wrong test! Yes I am totally new to this stuff and didnt realize Unigine had multiple tests. So heres my new result and from what I see its close to others with my same Gpu and Cpu.

Unigine Heaven Benchmark 4.0

FPS:
52.1
Score:
1313
Min FPS:
26.8
Max FPS:
113.4
System

Platform:
Windows NT 6.2 (build 9200) 64bit

WHY DOESNT IT SAY WINDOWS8.1????
CPU model:
Intel(R) Core(TM) i7-4790K CPU @ 4.00GHz (4080MHz) x4
GPU model:
NVIDIA GeForce GTX 970 9.18.13.4752 (4095MB) x1
Settings

Render:
Direct3D11
Mode:
1920x1080 8xAA fullscreen
Preset
Custom
Quality
Ultra
Tessellation:
Extreme


----------



## Vexzarium

Heaven is a bit harder hitting than Valley. I'm a bit surprised by the Hynix scores on Heaven and Valley. With the 4790k, I'm really surprised. Is Hynix really that bad? I suppose I got lucky with getting Samsung.

You know, I have no clue why I'm still hangin' 'round this thread... lol I do not own a 970. I suppose you guys are nicer than half the 290x owners.


----------



## NEDNERBISH

How do you know if it's hynix or samsung? This is my 1st gaming pc and the 1st one I've built. I have no clue how to overclocking or tweak anything, yet. It plays every game on ultra settings with crazy fps and that's all I really care about. Going from a stock HP to this is two different universes'. I just want to make sure it's functioning properly.


----------



## hertz9753

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *NEDNERBISH*
> 
> How do you know if it's hynix or samsung? This is my 1st gaming pc and the 1st one I've built. I have no clue how to overclocking or tweak anything, yet. It plays every game on ultra settings with crazy fps and that's all I really care about. Going from a stock HP to this is two different universes'. I just want to make sure it's functioning properly.


http://www.guru3d.com/files-details/nvidia-inspector-download.html

Something like that. I don't use it for Overclocking, just for checking.


----------



## NEDNERBISH

Thank you.


----------



## Vexzarium

So anyone whom helped me decide on a GPU for my lady, I have an update on my benchmarks. I'm not going to post them again as this is the wrong thread to spam with foreign benchmarks. But I've re-run Valley & Heaven. I literally reached my cards max on the OC and had to back it down to make the artifacts go away. If you 're interested in seeing them, follow my sig link and view the images there.

If you're too lazy to click:

Heaven: 65.1 FPS
Valley: 73.8 FPS

Both typical settings.

EDIT: Just re-ran Fire Strike... oh man, broke the 11k barrier with a 4690k.

http://www.3dmark.com/3dm/6270329


----------



## Mandeep Singh

Guys help me to choose right decision,
i got response from asus, they are providing me 3 options on gtx 970,
1. refund with 100$ cut price, gtx 970 price decreased in india, about 550$ to 450$ now,
obvisouly i will lost 100$,

2. upgrade to gtx 980,with giving 250$, i cant i have no money

3. replace with Asus r9 290

if you were at my position what would you do?


----------



## DeathAngel74

I'd take the free option, R9 290


----------



## Vexzarium

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mandeep Singh*
> 
> Guys help me to choose right decision,
> i got response from asus, they are providing me 3 options on gtx 970,
> 1. refund with 100$ cut price, gtx 970 price decreased in india, about 550$ to 450$ now,
> obvisouly i will lost 100$,
> 
> 2. upgrade to gtx 980,with giving 250$, i cant i have no money
> 
> 3. replace with Asus r9 290
> 
> if you were at my position what would you do?


I own a 290x and I'd definitely take the Asus 290. You wont be losing much when compared to a 970. And screw that! They wont refund you the price you paid?! Maybe take the refund and go get another 970 from another manufacturer. Or a 290x, whatever. I didn't realize ASUS were such bungholes.


----------



## DeathAngel74

I know this is the wrong thread, but hey I wish I could break 5k in Fire Strike, let alone 11k. Sheesh! Maybe when I have the money for upgrades...
http://www.3dmark.com/3dm/6274456


----------



## Vexzarium

Hey, that old Ti is a decent budget card.


----------



## Luck100

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mandeep Singh*
> 
> Guys help me to choose right decision,
> i got response from asus, they are providing me 3 options on gtx 970,
> 1. refund with 100$ cut price, gtx 970 price decreased in india, about 550$ to 450$ now,
> obvisouly i will lost 100$,
> 
> 2. upgrade to gtx 980,with giving 250$, i cant i have no money
> 
> 3. replace with Asus r9 290
> 
> if you were at my position what would you do?


I would keep the 970


----------



## lester007

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mandeep Singh*
> 
> Guys help me to choose right decision,
> i got response from asus, they are providing me 3 options on gtx 970,
> 1. refund with 100$ cut price, gtx 970 price decreased in india, about 550$ to 450$ now,
> obvisouly i will lost 100$,
> 
> 2. upgrade to gtx 980,with giving 250$, i cant i have no money
> 
> 3. replace with Asus r9 290
> 
> if you were at my position what would you do?


For me i would keep the 970 , sorry 970 dissapoint you on vram allocation etc etc.
R290 isnt bad there neck in neck with 970, it will come down to your needs would be like more than 1080p gaming
Getting r290 im not against it but you should consider what you will gain and going to loose at the end. Just my 2cents there. Less headache


----------



## Wirerat

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *rene mauricio*
> 
> Would someone kindly upload the 970 FTW*+* BIOS, please?


when i get home this evening I will upload mine for you if no one else did.


----------



## chartiet

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Wirerat*
> 
> when i get home this evening I will upload mine for you if no one else did.


I'm looking for a G1 bios as well. Tonight if noone has uploaded, Ill begin at page #1392 and work my way back one post at a time lol.


----------



## chartiet

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Vexzarium*
> 
> Heaven is a bit harder hitting than Valley. I'm a bit surprised by the Hynix scores on Heaven and Valley. With the 4790k, I'm really surprised. Is Hynix really that bad? I suppose I got lucky with getting Samsung.
> 
> You know, I have no clue why I'm still hangin' 'round this thread... lol I do not own a 970. I suppose you guys are nicer than half the 290x owners.


I have a rev 1.0 G1 with Hynix. In my experiences, Hynix is good, Samsung is awesome. Elpida is BAD. Hynix is most prevalent.


----------



## Wirerat

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *chartiet*
> 
> I'm looking for a G1 bios as well. Tonight if noone has uploaded, Ill begin at page #1392 and work my way back one post at a time lol.


i dont have a G1 bios but I have a saved stock FTW bios. Im running a modded ftw bios with higher tdp and 8000mhz ram baked in.

Lots of G1s around. Should be easy to get though.


----------



## chartiet

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Wirerat*
> 
> i dont have a G1 bios but I have a saved stock FTW bios. Im running a modded ftw bios with higher tdp and 8000mhz ram baked in.
> 
> Lots of G1s around. Should be easy to get though.


Cool. I have mainly read through everything back to post ~#13681. Seems @Gofspar, @AngryGoldfish and @Hequaqua have traded a few. Would just like the help getting through the iterations so I have a good one to copy over (not just flash to card) and go.

I also noticed a few over at the http://www.overclock.net/t/1517316/extract-and-flash-gtx-970-and-980-firmware-zosons-h2o-and-air-custom-bios thread as well.

Hopefully will install (the card) tonight or tomorrow and begin the fun.

As always, I appreciate the help. Thanks


----------



## M5ilencer

How much power can a Reference NVIDIA GTX 970 handle? After looking at the PCB's I can see that it's missing components wouldn't this make a Reference 970 less of a overclocker compared to the Reference 980?

Reference PCB Comparison- NVIDIA GeForce GTX 970 vs 980 vs Titan X

NVIDIA GeForce GTX 970 Front PCB TDP 151-160W As bios shows 2x6pins

NVIDIA GeForce GTX 980 Front PCB TDP 180-225W As bios shows 2x6pins

NVIDIA GeForce GTX Titan X Front PCB TDP 250-300W Possibly since its 1x6pin 1x8pin


----------



## PalominoCreek

I mean let's just say there's not much to choose from when it comes to RAM, it's either one or the other. Mine came with Hynix, haven't overclocked yet but it'll have to do.


----------



## DeathAngel74

As soon as I opened nvidia inspector, I saw Elpida and knew I was going to have problems. I just didn't think it was going to be right away. The card crashed my computer just trying to dump the bios, it took 10 tries. I returned it 3 days later. No issues since then. I'm happy with my choice though, especially with 3 kids, a mortgage and a budget, lol. I think I will splurge for XMAS since I have to be responsible parent the rest of the year.


----------



## AngryGoldfish

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Wirerat*
> 
> My evga FTW has samsung memory. I was thinking all the EVGa cards do. Acx 2.0 does anyways.
> We figured out it was the cpu difference remember ? Valley does little better on I7s.


Valley is just not that CPU dependant, as far as I can tell. I thought it was the CPU as well, and it could be, but 10 FPS is massive margin for a CPU to make on a GPU test. I think I'm just jealous. Ha!


----------



## AngryGoldfish

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *PalominoCreek*
> 
> Oh yeah, I will overclock sooner or later, I just need a detailed guide or a personal overclocking hand to guide me through each step, lol. And that's good to hear btw, that it's above average.


Yeah, sure, man. Unless you want really high overclocks that never throttle, it's really a simple process that only requires a few programs.

- MSI Afterburner or equivalent for overclocking
- GPU-Z and HWiNFO for monitoring
- Fire Strike, Valley, Heaven for benchmarking and testing
- Various games for stability testing
- Decent airflow
- Time

If you want to go deeper you may need:

- Maxwell BIOS Tweaker
- nvflash (visit this thread for the correct version)

Once you receive your new card, whatever it may be, run a two-hour loop of Valley (Extreme HD setting) at stock speeds and monitor temperatures. If it is the G1 Gaming, make sure it doesn't go above 65°C. If it does, create a new fan curve in Afterburner to decrease temperatures, or ensure your case has unrestricted and cool air flow. Then run Fire Strike on repeat for another two hours and monitor performance. 3DMark will test your card quite vigorously and you may notice temperatures increasing. This is normal, but try to avoid it. Finally, restart your computer and let it idle for five minutes. Then boot up Valley and run a few benchmarks. Your scores should all be within margin of error. Post whatever scores you get to this thread if you want confirmation or comparisons. Restart your computer, let your system idle for a few minutes, then boot up 3DMark and do the same thing with Fire Strike, aggregating your score. Pay attention to your graphics score more so than your overall score as that will equate the CPU as well.

If you're stable and there were no lock-ups, speckles on the screen or any other bugs, and if your scores were about average, open up Afterburner and increase the TDP slider to maximum. Depending on what model you have, it will either be 110% or 112%. You can also increase the temperature limit if you want. Then add 50Mhz to your boost clock and save it as a profile. Run Valley for 15 minutes and look out for artefacts. Then run Heaven and do the same thing. Run Fire Strike. Keep checking. Restart and benchmark. Your scores should have increased, obviously. Play a few games to ensure you're stable.

Go back to MSI AB and add another 50Mhz. Repeat the same process as above. If your drivers don't crash and you don't notice any hitching or artefacts, play a few games and test stability for a little longer (like, a few hours) as not all instabilities will make themselves known straight away. Then run a few more benchmarks and note your scores.

By then you should be approaching 1500Mhz depending on your silicon and model. If you want more power than this, repeat the same process again but in smaller increments. Increase by 20Mhz or something like that. Keep going until you crash or start seeing white bits flickering on the screen, fuzziness or anything that shouldn't be there. Bear in mind that pop-ins are often part of the coding and are not always reflective of an unstable overclock.

At any point in your overclock, if you are unstable but wish to go higher, start adding 20mV in Afterburner until the issues go away.

If you add all 87mV or whatever it might be and you're still not stable, you may have a bad chip and/or have to modify the BIOS to correct the throttling or bugs.

Even if this is not the case, open GPU-Z and select the Sensors tab. Also open HWiNFO. Reset HWiNFO and run a few loops of Fire Strike in Windowed mode. Pay attention to your core clock, your voltages, your TDP (power limit) and your temperatures. Your voltages should be stable and your core clock should not be decreasing by 13Mhz or anything else. If it is, your card is throttling. Nvidia says this is normal, but I don't like it and there are ways to fix it. If it is happening, go to GPU-Z and scroll down to the second last table in the Sensors tab. This is PerfCap Reason. Hover your cursor over PerfCap and it will detail the meanings of the abbreviations you may be seeing to the right in the graph. If it is Pwr, you are reaching your TDP and your card is throttling. If it is VRel or VOp, your card is throttling due to unstable voltages (this was happening with my G1 970). If it is Thrm then you are reaching your thermal limit and are throttling. You really should not be hitting this one with a G1 Gaming unless you have poor air flow or if your card was not built properly-though, sadly, Gigabyte does not guarantee less than 65°C even though it should be possible and will help ensure stability.

If it is Pwr you are seeing, you may need to edit your BIOS with Maxwell BIOS Tweaker to increase your TDP. If it is VRel or VOp, you may need to alter the voltages in the BIOS. If it is Thrm, you may need to increase your fan speed, relieve any airflow restrictions in your case and/or increase thermal throttling in the BIOS. However you look at it, unless you win the silicon lottery and have a good card, you may need to tweak the BIOS to hit high overclocks without throttling or issues. I'm not the one to talk to about that, but there are threads on OCN that will help you with that, if it is something you want to do. Bear in mind that BIOS tweaking is not supported by most manufacturers and you will be doing it at your own risk. Cards can be locked if the wrong BIOS is flashed. I don't recommend modifying or flashing a BIOS unless there is an issue you want to circumvent that is restricting your desired performance. I was experiencing an issue so I flashed a modified BIOS. I would not have done it if I was stable at 1500Mhz.

Once you've stabilized your GPU boost clock, you can work on increasing your memory. If you have Samsung memory, you should be able to reach 2000Mhz (effectively 8000Mhz as 4GB x 2000Mhz = 8000Mhz. Bear in mind that Afterburner will read your memory clock as 4000Mhz if it is 2000/8000Mhz. So AB reads my memory speeds as 3800Mhz which equates to 7600Mhz as 3800 x 2 = 7600). However, if you have Hynix memory, the chances are you won't be able to go higher than 7600Mhz. That's my limit in gaming. 7700Mhz is stable (for the most part) in benchmarking, but that's it.

To overclock your memory, go into Afterburner and increase your memory slider by 100Mhz. Run Valley, Fire Strike and game. If you're stable, go back and add another 100Mhz. Keep doing this until you are unstable. Then back off by 50Mhz and test again. At each stability test, you can also run a benchmark to note how much the memory overclock increases your score. Valley should increase quite a bit.

That's basically it. There is more to it, but that's all I know. If I've missed anything or if someone has a correction, they can chip in.


----------



## Vexzarium

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *AngryGoldfish*
> 
> Valley is just not that CPU dependant, as far as I can tell. I thought it was the CPU as well, and it could be, but 10 FPS is massive margin for a CPU to make on a GPU test. I think I'm just jealous. Ha!


I average around 15% load on all cores, 1-4, on my i5-4690k during Valley. And scored a 73.8 FPS, so I'd have to assume it is not very dependent on the CPU for much. Likely just basic processes is the sum of it. Fire Strike is very CPU dependent towards the end. So a 4790k would help the overall score quite a bit.. I had to really hammer my GPU, as in -10 core clock away from artifacts, to get a score of 11206. Heaven seems to be a lot like Valley, but maybe a bit more CPU, I tend to average about 20% load.


----------



## AngryGoldfish

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Vexzarium*
> 
> I average around 15% load on all cores, 1-4, on my i5-4690k during Valley. And scored a 73.8 FPS, so I'd have to assume it is not very dependent on the CPU for much. Likely just basic processes is the sum of it. Fire Strike is very CPU dependent towards the end. So a 4790k would help the overall score quite a bit.. I had to really hammer my GPU, as in -10 core clock away from artifacts, to get a score of 11206. Heaven seems to be a lot like Valley, but maybe a bit more CPU, I tend to average about 20% load.


With my 4670K and a G1 970 at 1535/7600Mhz, and no throttling according to GPU-Z/HWiNFO/AB, I net a max of around 64 FPS. Your 73.8 FPS is coming from somewhere else besides the CPU since our models are basically the same. It's either operating system or something else.


----------



## Vexzarium

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *AngryGoldfish*
> 
> With my 4670K and a G1 970 at 1535/7600Mhz, and no throttling according to GPU-Z/HWiNFO/AB, I net a max of around 64 FPS. Your 73.8 FPS is coming from somewhere else besides the CPU since our models are basically the same. It's either operating system or something else.


Well, I'm not running a 970. So there's our variable. I just stuck around here because this thread seems nice and active.


----------



## AngryGoldfish

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Vexzarium*
> 
> Well, I'm not running a 970. So there's our variable. I just stuck around here because this thread seems nice and active.


Oh, gahddamnit!

lol


----------



## yenclas

Hi !

I'm Spanish sorry by my bad English.

Today get two MSI 970 Gaming for SLI.

One is 76% ASIC. Other 56%







This is the worse ASIC i had ever.

They are to put them in SLI. What do you thunk about replace de low ASIC card ?

For SLI it's best edit bios to put the same clocks in tho cards and disable boost ?

Can I test one card without put off the other one ?


----------



## AngryGoldfish

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ZeVo*
> 
> Gah I hate Hynix. I could only get stable at 7600. I can do +180 core now and +300 on the mem.


Yeah, that's the same score as me with 7600Mhz Hynix mem.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mandeep Singh*
> 
> Guys help me to choose right decision,
> i got response from asus, they are providing me 3 options on gtx 970,
> 1. refund with 100$ cut price, gtx 970 price decreased in india, about 550$ to 450$ now,
> obvisouly i will lost 100$,
> 
> 2. upgrade to gtx 980,with giving 250$, i cant i have no money
> 
> 3. replace with Asus r9 290
> 
> if you were at my position what would you do?


The cards are about the same. Pick one based on your requirements and preferences. Check benchmark comparisons for your favoured games/software. If you play Bioshock Infinite at 1080p a lot, the 970 is the better card. If you play Hitman at 1440p, the 290 is the better card. If you prefer silence and low thermals, the 970 is the better card. If you prefer better future proofing, the 290 is arguably better. If you prefer greater overclocking headroom, the 970 can be nice. If you prefer more raw power for benchmarking and games that use the higher bandwidth memory, the 290 is better. If you play games at 1080p and like nVidia and their drivers/software, stick with the 970. If you dislike what nVidia has done, don't need DSR or MFAA and get along fine with AMD drivers/software, consider the 290.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *chartiet*
> 
> Cool. I have mainly read through everything back to post ~#13681. Seems @Gofspar, @AngryGoldfish and @Hequaqua have traded a few. Would just like the help getting through the iterations so I have a good one to copy over (not just flash to card) and go.
> 
> I also noticed a few over at the http://www.overclock.net/t/1517316/extract-and-flash-gtx-970-and-980-firmware-zosons-h2o-and-air-custom-bios thread as well.
> 
> Hopefully will install (the card) tonight or tomorrow and begin the fun.
> 
> As always, I appreciate the help. Thanks


I can't remember what revision I have. The safest thing to do is have someone modify your specific BIOS rather than flashing someone else's as there are no guarantees it will match your card. I'll upload my BIOS, but only replicate the settings, if you do anything with it, and do not flash it as I can't guarantee that we have the same cards. My BIOS from Gigabyte was the F50/F51 version. Whether that was revision 1.0 or 1.1 I don't know. Please take all precautions. This BIOS was my F51 Gigabyte BIOS modified by user @Cyclops from this thread.

N970G14DP.F51-Mod.zip 176k .zip file


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *yenclas*
> 
> Hi !
> 
> I'm Spanish sorry by my bad English.
> 
> Today get two MSI 970 Gaming for SLI.
> 
> One is 76% ASIC. Other 56%
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This is the worse ASIC i had ever.
> 
> They are to put them in SLI. What do you thunk about replace de low ASIC card ?
> 
> For SLI it's best edit bios to put the same clocks in tho cards and disable boost ?
> 
> Can I test one card without put off the other one ?


In my opinion, you shouldn't replace a card because of a low ASIC value. If everyone did this, video cards would be twice the price, simply to cover the losses from the myriad of returned GPU's. A low ASIC score is not always reflective of a poor overclocker. You'll never know how well the card performs until you test it.


----------



## DeathAngel74

The card I returned had a 80.6 Asic score and gave me headaches. The one I got in the exchange is 73.4 Asic, it overclocks fine


----------



## CtXPL

What does the ASIC score even mean?


----------



## Vexzarium

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *CtXPL*
> 
> What does the ASIC score even mean?


http://linustechtips.com/main/topic/27079-what-is-asic-quality/

Here's mine:



Might be hard to see but it is only "78.3%"


----------



## AngryGoldfish

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *CtXPL*
> 
> What does the ASIC score even mean?


It's to do with voltage leakage, I think. The idea is, the higher the ASIC score, the less voltage will 'leak', decrease overclocking performance and draw more power. Those with water loops don't worry about ASIC as much because they can just add more voltage without worrying about temperatures.


----------



## hwoverclkd

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *AngryGoldfish*
> 
> It's to do with voltage leakage, I think. The idea is, the higher the ASIC score, the less voltage will 'leak', decrease overclocking performance and draw more power. Those with water loops don't worry about ASIC as much because they can just add more voltage without worrying about temperatures.


asic is usually irrelevant unless comparing significant differences, e.g 10%. As you pointed out, temp is usually a better differentiator.


----------



## chartiet

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *AngryGoldfish*
> 
> I can't remember what revision I have. The safest thing to do is have someone modify your specific BIOS rather than flashing someone else's as there are no guarantees it will match your card. I'll upload my BIOS, but only replicate the settings, if you do anything with it, and do not flash it as I can't guarantee that we have the same cards. My BIOS from Gigabyte was the F50/F51 version. Whether that was revision 1.0 or 1.1 I don't know. Please take all precautions. This BIOS was my F51 Gigabyte BIOS modified by user @Cyclops from this thread.
> 
> N970G14DP.F51-Mod.zip 176k .zip file


Cool man. I have a Gig G1 970 rev1.0. You have a G1 970 as well, correct? Id just like to get a head start and compare a "good" one to my bios, then tweak my bios to match up, not just flash over your bios. That way I'm not posting my stock bios and asking for it to be edited (punting if you will). If you don't mind, you (all) may need to help me a lil if I get stuck and cant find the answer in any of the posts or what you referenced. Its been a while and last modified a 290 bios. Thanks

Add: Once I get the card installed, I can check it out with post the bios info and all pertinent info. Stay tuned.

Perhaps I can just post my bios over at Cyclops' thread and get it edited for no TDP or Voltage limits. Almost to easy.


----------



## AngryGoldfish

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *chartiet*
> 
> Cool man. I have a Gig G1 970 rev1.0. You have a G1 970 as well, correct? Id just like to get a head start and compare a "good" one to my bios, then tweak my bios to match up, not just flash over your bios. That way I'm not posting my stock bios and asking for it to be edited (punting if you will). If you don't mind, you (all) may need to help me a lil if I get stuck and cant find the answer in any of the posts or what you referenced. Its been a while and last modified a 290 bios. Thanks
> 
> Add: Once I get the card installed, I can check it out with post the bios info and all pertinent info. Stay tuned.
> 
> Perhaps I can just post my bios over at Cyclops' thread and get it edited for no TDP or Voltage limits. Almost to easy.


I'd love to help out more, but I was not confident enough to work on my own BIOS so I had Cyclops do it for me. Didn't seem to take him long. I asked if he or someone could explain the changes made, but I got no response. This told me it's a lot easier to make the changes than to explain briefly why the changes were made. That's not a rag on Cyclops at all. I imagine the dude is simply busy doing crap in real life. I'm not complaining, I'm just saying how easy it probably is for someone to alter a BIOS if they've done it a bunch of times, so easy that they don't feel the need to explain any of it, if you get what I mean.


----------



## chartiet

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *AngryGoldfish*
> 
> I'd love to help out more, but I was not confident enough to work on my own BIOS so I had Cyclops do it for me. Didn't seem to take him long. I asked if he or someone could explain the changes made, but I got no response. This told me it's a lot easier to make the changes than to explain briefly why the changes were made. That's not a rag on Cyclops at all. I imagine the dude is simply busy doing crap in real life. I'm not complaining, I'm just saying how easy it probably is for someone to alter a BIOS if they've done it a bunch of times, so easy that they don't feel the need to explain any of it, if you get what I mean.


NP man. I'm not that familiar or ballsy either. I can assume but that would be an expensive assumption if its wrong. Id still like to learn how but I'm more of a learn from example than from scratch. Ill post over at Cyclops and see what happens. Stay tuned. Thanks again.


----------



## PalominoCreek

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *AngryGoldfish*
> 
> Yeah, sure, man. Unless you want really high overclocks that never throttle, it's really a simple process that only requires a few programs.
> 
> - MSI Afterburner or equivalent for overclocking
> - GPU-Z and HWiNFO for monitoring
> - Fire Strike, Valley, Heaven for benchmarking and testing
> - Various games for stability testing
> - Decent airflow
> - Time
> 
> If you want to go deeper you may need:
> 
> - Maxwell BIOS Tweaker
> - nvflash (visit this thread for the correct version)
> 
> Once you receive your new card, whatever it may be, run a two-hour loop of Valley (Extreme HD setting) at stock speeds and monitor temperatures. If it is the G1 Gaming, make sure it doesn't go above 65°C. If it does, create a new fan curve in Afterburner to decrease temperatures, or ensure your case has unrestricted and cool air flow. Then run Fire Strike on repeat for another two hours and monitor performance. 3DMark will test your card quite vigorously and you may notice temperatures increasing. This is normal, but try to avoid it. Finally, restart your computer and let it idle for five minutes. Then boot up Valley and run a few benchmarks. Your scores should all be within margin of error. Post whatever scores you get to this thread if you want confirmation or comparisons. Restart your computer, let your system idle for a few minutes, then boot up 3DMark and do the same thing with Fire Strike, aggregating your score. Pay attention to your graphics score more so than your overall score as that will equate the CPU as well.
> 
> If you're stable and there were no lock-ups, speckles on the screen or any other bugs, and if your scores were about average, open up Afterburner and increase the TDP slider to maximum. Depending on what model you have, it will either be 110% or 112%. You can also increase the temperature limit if you want. Then add 50Mhz to your boost clock and save it as a profile. Run Valley for 15 minutes and look out for artefacts. Then run Heaven and do the same thing. Run Fire Strike. Keep checking. Restart and benchmark. Your scores should have increased, obviously. Play a few games to ensure you're stable.
> 
> Go back to MSI AB and add another 50Mhz. Repeat the same process as above. If your drivers don't crash and you don't notice any hitching or artefacts, play a few games and test stability for a little longer (like, a few hours) as not all instabilities will make themselves known straight away. Then run a few more benchmarks and note your scores.
> 
> By then you should be approaching 1500Mhz depending on your silicon and model. If you want more power than this, repeat the same process again but in smaller increments. Increase by 20Mhz or something like that. Keep going until you crash or start seeing white bits flickering on the screen, fuzziness or anything that shouldn't be there. Bear in mind that pop-ins are often part of the coding and are not always reflective of an unstable overclock.
> 
> At any point in your overclock, if you are unstable but wish to go higher, start adding 20mV in Afterburner until the issues go away.
> 
> If you add all 87mV or whatever it might be and you're still not stable, you may have a bad chip and/or have to modify the BIOS to correct the throttling or bugs.
> 
> Even if this is not the case, open GPU-Z and select the Sensors tab. Also open HWiNFO. Reset HWiNFO and run a few loops of Fire Strike in Windowed mode. Pay attention to your core clock, your voltages, your TDP (power limit) and your temperatures. Your voltages should be stable and your core clock should not be decreasing by 13Mhz or anything else. If it is, your card is throttling. Nvidia says this is normal, but I don't like it and there are ways to fix it. If it is happening, go to GPU-Z and scroll down to the second last table in the Sensors tab. This is PerfCap Reason. Hover your cursor over PerfCap and it will detail the meanings of the abbreviations you may be seeing to the right in the graph. If it is Pwr, you are reaching your TDP and your card is throttling. If it is VRel or VOp, your card is throttling due to unstable voltages (this was happening with my G1 970). If it is Thrm then you are reaching your thermal limit and are throttling. You really should not be hitting this one with a G1 Gaming unless you have poor air flow or if your card was not built properly-though, sadly, Gigabyte does not guarantee less than 65°C even though it should be possible and will help ensure stability.
> 
> If it is Pwr you are seeing, you may need to edit your BIOS with Maxwell BIOS Tweaker to increase your TDP. If it is VRel or VOp, you may need to alter the voltages in the BIOS. If it is Thrm, you may need to increase your fan speed, relieve any airflow restrictions in your case and/or increase thermal throttling in the BIOS. However you look at it, unless you win the silicon lottery and have a good card, you may need to tweak the BIOS to hit high overclocks without throttling or issues. I'm not the one to talk to about that, but there are threads on OCN that will help you with that, if it is something you want to do. Bear in mind that BIOS tweaking is not supported by most manufacturers and you will be doing it at your own risk. Cards can be locked if the wrong BIOS is flashed. I don't recommend modifying or flashing a BIOS unless there is an issue you want to circumvent that is restricting your desired performance. I was experiencing an issue so I flashed a modified BIOS. I would not have done it if I was stable at 1500Mhz.
> 
> Once you've stabilized your GPU boost clock, you can work on increasing your memory. If you have Samsung memory, you should be able to reach 2000Mhz (effectively 8000Mhz as 4GB x 2000Mhz = 8000Mhz. Bear in mind that Afterburner will read your memory clock as 4000Mhz if it is 2000/8000Mhz. So AB reads my memory speeds as 3800Mhz which equates to 7600Mhz as 3800 x 2 = 7600). However, if you have Hynix memory, the chances are you won't be able to go higher than 7600Mhz. That's my limit in gaming. 7700Mhz is stable (for the most part) in benchmarking, but that's it.
> 
> To overclock your memory, go into Afterburner and increase your memory slider by 100Mhz. Run Valley, Fire Strike and game. If you're stable, go back and add another 100Mhz. Keep doing this until you are unstable. Then back off by 50Mhz and test again. At each stability test, you can also run a benchmark to note how much the memory overclock increases your score. Valley should increase quite a bit.
> 
> That's basically it. There is more to it, but that's all I know. If I've missed anything or if someone has a correction, they can chip in.


Great step by step guide, however one small detail that isn't there (or has escaped me) is, well, how much should I be adding to the core/memory clock on my first overclock?


----------



## yenclas

Ohhh nooooooooooooo !!!

With my Seasonic 660W Planitum my PC shut down with my new MSI 970 SLI









What good PSU for 970 SLI modular and quiet ?


----------



## PalominoCreek

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *yenclas*
> 
> Ohhh nooooooooooooo !!!
> 
> With my Seasonic 660W Planitum my PC shut down with my new MSI 970 SLI
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> What good PSU for 970 SLI modular and quiet ?


http://www.amazon.com/OCZ-Max-Performance-Supply-Universal-version/dp/B004X65GNI/ref=sr_1_1?s=pc&ie=UTF8&qid=1426719122&sr=1-1&keywords=power+supply

Should be enough.


----------



## AngryGoldfish

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *yenclas*
> 
> Ohhh nooooooooooooo !!!
> 
> With my Seasonic 660W Planitum my PC shut down with my new MSI 970 SLI
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> What good PSU for 970 SLI modular and quiet ?


750W minimum. People have said 650W is fine for SLI 970, but you're the second person I've seen who has experienced issues with that setup. Look into a 850W PSU to allow for additional headroom. The EVGA Supernova G2 850W is one of the best value for money power supplies out there right now, but if you have a higher budget then the AX860 from Corsair is excellent, as is the Seasonic 860W Platinum, which you should be used to.







They're basically the same so it doesn't matter. A 750W PSU will be OK as well, but always leave yourself some headroom. It costs €20 extra to get the extra 100 watts and is always worth it.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *PalominoCreek*


In my third paragraph it says to up your core clock by 50Mhz until you're near 1500Mhz. Then go up in smaller increments of around 20Mhz.


----------



## PalominoCreek

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *AngryGoldfish*
> 
> 750W minimum. People have said 650W is fine for SLI 970, but you're the second person I've seen who has experienced issues with that setup. Look into a 850W PSU to allow for additional headroom. The EVGA Supernova G2 850W is one of the best value for money power supplies out there right now, but if you have a higher budget then the AX860 from Corsair is excellent, as is the Seasonic 860W Platinum, which you should be used to.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> They're basically the same so it doesn't matter. A 750W PSU will be OK as well, but always leave yourself some headroom. It costs €20 extra to get the extra 100 watts and is always worth it.
> In my third paragraph it says to up your core clock by 50Mhz until you're near 1500Mhz. Then go up in smaller increments of around 20Mhz.


Damn, I thought it was like +5 each time! o_o

And the testing that has to be done seems like a little bit too much, two hours on each benchmarking tool plus some gaming thrown in. Well, I'll get to it soon.


----------



## AngryGoldfish

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *PalominoCreek*
> 
> Damn, I thought it was like +5 each time! o_o
> 
> And the testing that has to be done seems like a little bit too much, two hours on each benchmarking tool plus some gaming thrown in. Well, I'll get to it soon.


Almost all G1 Gaming cards can reach at least 1450-1500Mhz. Starting with 5Mhz increments will take too long. Only need to bother 5Mhz increments when you're fine-tuning. The dirty overclock approach works with cards, too.

Also, you don't HAVE to bench for two hours each time. Most artefacts will show themselves straight away, but instability with driver crashes can take hours to show themselves. You can wait until you're happy with your overclock to do the three hour test if you want.


----------



## ZeVo

Modded my BIOS so it can be 0% fan speed, it's great! Can anyone recommend a good fan curve? I was never too keen on automatic fan control.


----------



## battleaxe

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ZeVo*
> 
> Modded my BIOS so it can be 0% fan speed, it's great! Can anyone recommend a good fan curve? I was never too keen on automatic fan control.


I use a straight line from 30c to 60c. Keeps things nice and quiet at low power and nice and cool at high power, does get loud when gaming, but I can't hear it over my headphones so don't care. PC is very quiet the rest of the time.


----------



## TheADLA

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *NEDNERBISH*
> 
> Okay so no one noticed my posts before were with VALLEY benchmark not Heaven??? LOL. Thats why I was so confused. The wrong test! Yes I am totally new to this stuff and didnt realize Unigine had multiple tests. So heres my new result and from what I see its close to others with my same Gpu and Cpu.
> 
> Unigine Heaven Benchmark 4.0
> 
> FPS:
> 52.1
> Score:
> 1313
> Min FPS:
> 26.8
> Max FPS:
> 113.4
> System
> 
> Platform:
> Windows NT 6.2 (build 9200) 64bit
> 
> WHY DOESNT IT SAY WINDOWS8.1????
> CPU model:
> Intel(R) Core(TM) i7-4790K CPU @ 4.00GHz (4080MHz) x4
> GPU model:
> NVIDIA GeForce GTX 970 9.18.13.4752 (4095MB) x1
> Settings
> 
> Render:
> Direct3D11
> Mode:
> 1920x1080 8xAA fullscreen
> Preset
> Custom
> Quality
> Ultra
> Tessellation:
> Extreme


Is your 970 overclocked? I just ask because i scored 10.2 FPS more with an overclocked 970.


----------



## NEDNERBISH

No everything is completely stock. I don't know much about this stuff yet as its my 1st week w a powerful gaming pc


----------



## rene mauricio

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Wirerat*
> 
> when i get home this evening I will upload mine for you if no one else did.


No one else has, but the one I am looking for is the 970 FTW+ (plus). The one with dual bios, a heatsink on the VRMs and back plate.


----------



## snoball

I just got an Asus GTX 970 Strix and she's stable at 1562 MHz core (Peak boost) and 8012 MHz VRAM (Samsung). Seems to be pretty average. 76.3% ASIC.

Scored 1598 in Heaven 1080p Ultra Qual Extreme Tess 8xAA.


----------



## ronkirby09

I just bought MSI GTX 970 4G. I was so torn between the gigabyte g1 and msi but pretty sure I made the right choice. Time to retire my 670 FTW. If anyone is interested in buying shoot me a PM


----------



## Mandeep Singh

my Asic quality is 47.6% (asus strix gtx 970) , i got stable 1463mhz and 8260 Memory clock 2 hours test 69C temp.
is lower asic is good or bad?


----------



## mauley

I really hope the ASIC debate doesn't come back again as we have already established in this thread that the ASIC doesn't really matter in the grand scheme of things.

i have a good ASIC yet not as good and overclocking card as someone with a lower ASIC can overclock better. Its called the silicon lottery. No two cards will be exactly the same.


----------



## Mandeep Singh

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mauley*
> 
> I really hope the ASIC debate doesn't come back again as we have already established in this thread that the ASIC doesn't really matter in the grand scheme of things.
> 
> i have a good ASIC yet not as good and overclocking card as someone with a lower ASIC can overclock better. Its called the silicon lottery. No two cards will be exactly the same.


hehe, didnt knew that this debate has been done many time,
sorry xd thanks btw









Edit. im using asus strix Gtx 970,
is there any official BIOS from asus for strix one? i tried to google it but didnt found any result..


----------



## fisher6

Would you guys recommend a GTX 970 SLI or a single GTX Titan. I found good price on a titan that would be cheaper than adding a second GTX 970. I will ofc have to sell my current GTX 970. I game on a 110hz 27inch monitor.


----------



## pokerapar88

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *fisher6*
> 
> Would you guys recommend a GTX 970 SLI or a single GTX Titan. I found good price on a titan that would be cheaper than adding a second GTX 970. I will ofc have to sell my current GTX 970. I game on a 110hz 27inch monitor.


A single GTX 970 with a nice OC can pass a single titan scores, so one can suppose that 2 GTX 970 will destroy a single titan in any way possible.


----------



## wes1099

Is there a way to determine which manufacturer your memory is from without taking the card apart?


----------



## Vexzarium

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *wes1099*
> 
> Is there a way to determine which manufacturer your memory is from without taking the card apart?


Grab "GPU-Z" here: http://www.techpowerup.com/downloads/SysInfo/GPU-Z/

This tool does a lot, one of them is tell you what brand of memory your GPU has. Just pick which skin you want, stock or ASUS RoG and download.


----------



## wes1099

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Vexzarium*
> 
> Grab "GPU-Z" here: http://www.techpowerup.com/downloads/SysInfo/GPU-Z/
> 
> This tool does a lot, one of them is tell you what brand of memory your GPU has. Just pick which skin you want, stock or ASUS RoG and download.


I and could not find it. I will look again.


----------



## Vexzarium

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *fisher6*
> 
> Would you guys recommend a GTX 970 SLI or a single GTX Titan. I found good price on a titan that would be cheaper than adding a second GTX 970. I will ofc have to sell my current GTX 970. I game on a 110hz 27inch monitor.


I'd recommend a single Titan X, it is a single card that handles 4k gaming like a dream. The Radeon 295x2 is a good option as well if you're looking for a more price friendly introduction to 4k. Sli-980's is a good idea for a bit more than the Titan X. Or, you could wait for the 390x.

Looks like you not on a 4k monitor though, but for near the price of 2 970's, more or less, I'd still go with one of the options above.


----------



## wes1099

Updated my GPU-Z and it gives me memory manufacturer now. Apparently I have Hynix memory.


----------



## Vexzarium

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *wes1099*
> 
> I and could not find it. I will look again.


Scan the left side of my GPU-Z:



That's what you're looking for. "Memory Type".

And yes, my GPU is not overclocked at the moment


----------



## Luck100

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *fisher6*
> 
> Would you guys recommend a GTX 970 SLI or a single GTX Titan. I found good price on a titan that would be cheaper than adding a second GTX 970. I will ofc have to sell my current GTX 970. I game on a 110hz 27inch monitor.


A single 970 is already at least as fast as the Titan, 970 SLI will destroy Titan. I assume you're talking about original Titan and not the brand new $999 Titan-X. Can't see how you could possibly pick up a Titan-X for anywhere near the price of two 970's.


----------



## Vexzarium

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Luck100*
> 
> A single 970 is already at least as fast as the Titan, 970 SLI will destroy Titan. I assume you're talking about original Titan and not the brand new $999 Titan-X. Can't see how you could possibly pick up a Titan-X for anywhere near the price of two 970's.


I'll quote myself: "but for near the price of 2 970's, *more or less*"

I'll be straight forward here, maybe "more or less" is a bit of an understatement for the price difference between Sli 970's and the Titan X.

And yes, I'm referring to the Titan X. And yes, you are correct, it is quite a bit more than Sli 970's. "More or less" $700 vs $1000. And this would be why I suggested a more cost effective approach. Let's face it, what would we all prefer: 3.5gb of VRAM with Sli 970's for around $700? 8gb of VRAM with the 295x2 for around $700? Up to 8gb of, fancy smancy, VRAM with a single 390x for "$700+"? Or 12gb of VRAM with a single Titan X for around $1000?

I'd likely choose the 390x. But the Titan X is nasty too. And this is with a future of 4k gaming being the wide standard and the phasing out of 1080p in mind.


----------



## AngryGoldfish

I would definitely prefer a Titan X over SLI 970's. The headache of SLI, as much as it has improved, is rarely worth it when a single GPU is available that is almost as powerful.

I would consider waiting for the 390X since it's so close to release. Not because it's going to be more powerful but because it may be more cost effective. Also, a pair of 390's could theoretically be the sweet spot in the coming months, depending on various yet unknown parameters.


----------



## pokerapar88

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Vexzarium*
> 
> I'd recommend a single Titan X, it is a single card that handles 4k gaming like a dream. The Radeon 295x2 is a good option as well if you're looking for a more price friendly introduction to 4k. Sli-980's is a good idea for a bit more than the Titan X. Or, you could wait for the 390x.
> 
> Looks like you not on a 4k monitor though, but for near the price of 2 970's, more or less, I'd still go with one of the options above.


You are wrong, for the price of a titan X you can get 3 gtx 970's and those will destroy a Titan X anyway. 1080p 144hz EASY. 4K, EASY, only problem is they will not handle ultra textures + 8xMSAA in every game at 4K bc of the availiable Vram. DX12 will solve that as it will add ram in sli configs. So it is a safe bet for the future as you will be seeing 12gb of vram like the titan x.

3 of these in sli will do:

http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16814487069&cm_re=gtx_970-_-14-487-069-_-Product


----------



## Vexzarium

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *pokerapar88*
> 
> You are wrong, for the price of a titan X you can get 3 gtx 970's and those will destroy a Titan X anyway. 1080p 144hz EASY. 4K, EASY, only problem is they will not handle ultra textures + 8xMSAA in every game at 4K bc of the availiable Vram. DX12 will solve that as it will add ram in sli configs. So it is a safe bet for the future as you will be seeing 12gb of vram like the titan x.
> 
> 3 of these in sli will do:
> 
> http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16814487069&cm_re=gtx_970-_-14-487-069-_-Product


With DX12, yes you may see 10.5gb of usable VRAM with Tri-Sli 970's. And it would cost about $50 more than the Titan X. I'd still choose the 390x for $700+ USD.


----------



## pokerapar88

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Vexzarium*
> 
> With DX12, yes you may see 10.5gb of usable VRAM with Tri-Sli 970's. And it would cost about $50 more than the Titan X. I'd still choose the 390x for $700+ USD.


You mean 12 USD less than titan X which is $999
I'd probably choose the 390X too, unless my case is too small to fit the WC


----------



## Mandeep Singh

Strange, i got stable 1464 core clock stable before when i tested, i also tried to increase more 10 by 10 but it failed ,after month,now i tried to overclock now its stable at 1483 now testing 1493,
How this can possible ?


----------



## Mr-Dark

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mandeep Singh*
> 
> Strange, i got stable 1464 core clock stable before when i tested, i also tried to increase more 10 by 10 but it failed ,after month,now i tried to overclock now its stable at 1483 now testing 1493,
> How this can possible ?


Driver logic


----------



## Mandeep Singh

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mr-Dark*
> 
> Driver logic


Hehe, means next driver can do crash too? Xd


----------



## fisher6

I was referring to the original Titan and not X and it would be used if I get it.


----------



## Vexzarium

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *fisher6*
> 
> I was referring to the original Titan and not X and it would be used if I get it.


Well in that case, if you had to choose between a single Titan or Sli 970's... hands down go for the 970's.


----------



## Mandeep Singh

Is one hour of heaven benchmark test enough? I will play some games tomorrow its late night..


----------



## ToxicAdam

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ToxicAdam*
> 
> Got my 970s today!


My 3Dmark score!


----------



## Mr-Dark

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mandeep Singh*
> 
> Hehe, means next driver can do crash too? Xd


Yes


----------



## DeathAngel74

New 347.88 keeps crashing anything past 1437.5. The driver make overclocking unstable. Switched back to 347.71 and 347.26 and everything is back to normal.


----------



## ToxicAdam

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ToxicAdam*
> 
> My 3Dmark score!


Update 4.5ghz overclock


----------



## Nw0rb

http://www.3dmark.com/fs/4313935


----------



## PalominoCreek

Quote:


> http://www.3dmark.com/fs/4313935


OC'd?


----------



## Hequaqua

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Nw0rb*
> 
> http://www.3dmark.com/fs/4313935


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *PalominoCreek*
> 
> OC'd?


Not sure about his GPU, but I would say yes. His CPU was at 4.8ghz.

Here is my best:
CPU: 4.5ghz
GPU: 1565 core/8100 memory:

http://www.3dmark.com/fs/4300958

EDIT: Similar Graphics scores.


----------



## Nw0rb

Sorry ya it was about 1560/8100 i run 1528/8000 for 24/7 temps never go over 64

@ Hequaqua If you can get 4.6 or even 4.8 you would break 12k I need a new mb and proc to get 12k


----------



## iSlayer

Anyone have recommendations for custom bios for an MSI 970? I want to try and improve stability with a bit more voltage than 1.212v and a more aggressive fan profile.


----------



## Hequaqua

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Nw0rb*
> 
> Sorry ya it was about 1560/8100 i run 1528/8000 for 24/7 temps never go over 64
> 
> @ Hequaqua If you can get 4.6 or even 4.8 you would break 12k I need a new mb and proc to get 12k


I've tried...lol I not that great at overclocking the cpu. I get lost in all those dam settings.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *iSlayer*
> 
> Anyone have recommendations for custom bios for an MSI 970? I want to try and improve stability with a bit more voltage than 1.212v and a more aggressive fan profile.


Here is my MSI 970 Bios. It's set to 1556 Core/8000 Memory. Max voltage is 1.256. Temps stay around 63-65° under gaming.


[ATTACH=30452][/ATTACH][URL=htt...achments/30452]Hequaqua.zip 136k .zip file


Use it as a guide. I've been running this bios for awhile now...very stable on my particular card.


----------



## iSlayer

Oh yah, my other question, how do I go about removing the cooler from an MSI 970 and replacing the TIM? I have plenty of NT-H1 and i'd love to put some on there. Is that recommended/safe?


----------



## Hequaqua

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *iSlayer*
> 
> Oh yah, my other question, how do I go about removing the cooler from an MSI 970 and replacing the TIM? I have plenty of NT-H1 and i'd love to put some on there. Is that recommended/safe?


Early in this thread someone removed all the parts and painted the shroud, and I'm not sure if they re-applied TIM. I'm sure there is someone around that will be able to answer. I'm sure it's safe, provided it's done correctly. Not sure about warranty issues with that though. I have no desire to replace the TIM. Temps are always good, even at stock(SLI is a little bit of a different story).


----------



## pyra

How well do these cards run in SLI when right next to each other?



above is the card i have and I was thinking of getting a secon but with my micro atx mobo the top card would be sucking air directly off the bottom card... thoughts?


----------



## Sabertooth365

how about this then

firestrikegraphicsscore14720.jpg 603k .jpg file


----------



## Sabertooth365

these cards just don´t make any sense in the oc department......not that i´m complaining ..






















but the different oc settings that u´d expect to get better scores with just don´t produce the goods ............weird


----------



## TheBoom

I just noticed something odd when running 3dmark after some time. The card refuses to run at max clocks in the first graphic test. It throttles from 1300-1444 mhz throughout the test.

I've enabled prefer maximum power for 3dmark in the Nvidia control panel and this still happens. This is with driver version 347.88.

And with a OC of 1500mhz core and 7.8 ghz mem i'm getting a graphic score of 6096.

Something really odd going on here.


----------



## Hequaqua

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TheBoom*
> 
> I just noticed something odd when running 3dmark after some time. The card refuses to run at max clocks in the first graphic test. It throttles from 1300-1444 mhz throughout the test.
> 
> I've enabled prefer maximum power for 3dmark in the Nvidia control panel and this still happens. This is with driver version 347.88.
> 
> And with a OC of 1500mhz core and 7.8 ghz mem i'm getting a graphic score of 6096.
> 
> Something really odd going on here.


That is a bit odd. I have seen throttling in the first graphics test at times, but it then hits the max clocks I have set. What was your graphics score before?

I see that you are using the new driver. I have it installed as well. I did run Valley after installing, got .5 FPS more.....lol

I will run Firestrike and post the result shortly.

EDIT: 347.88 Driver

EDIT: I just looped Graphic Test 1 with my current bios 1556/8000. It did throttle briefly at the end of the run until the next run began. Nothing out of the normal though. I think this was about 10-15 runs. I didn't count...lol


Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


----------



## yenclas

(Sorry by my bad English)

I'm new in SLI (MSI 970 gaming).

I have one with 76% ASIC and other with 62%. The card with 62% is hotter (need more voltage). What is best, hotter on top or bottom ?

And I have Noctua NH15 heatsink cpu cooler near top card. If I change this cooler to an liquid kit (Corsair), the top card will decrease temp ?

Thank you very much


----------



## AngryGoldfish

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *yenclas*
> 
> (Sorry by my bad English)
> 
> I'm new in SLI (MSI 970 gaming).
> 
> I have one with 76% ASIC and other with 62%. The card with 62% is hotter (need more voltage). What is best, hotter on top or bottom ?
> 
> And I have Noctua NH15 heatsink cpu cooler near top card. If I change this cooler to an liquid kit (Corsair), the top card will decrease temp ?
> 
> Thank you very much


I would say the bottom card should be the hotter one, personally. I haven't done any tests, though. It's just a guess since the top card typically gets more hot.


----------



## XanderTheGoober

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *yenclas*
> 
> (Sorry by my bad English)
> 
> I'm new in SLI (MSI 970 gaming).
> 
> I have one with 76% ASIC and other with 62%. The card with 62% is hotter (need more voltage). What is best, hotter on top or bottom ?
> 
> And I have Noctua NH15 heatsink cpu cooler near top card. If I change this cooler to an liquid kit (Corsair), the top card will decrease temp ?
> 
> Thank you very much


Put the hot card on the bottom and keep an eye on temps for both


----------



## TheBoom

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Hequaqua*
> 
> That is a bit odd. I have seen throttling in the first graphics test at times, but it then hits the max clocks I have set. What was your graphics score before?
> 
> I see that you are using the new driver. I have it installed as well. I did run Valley after installing, got .5 FPS more.....lol
> 
> I will run Firestrike and post the result shortly.
> 
> EDIT: 347.88 Driver
> 
> EDIT: I just looped Graphic Test 1 with my current bios 1556/8000. It did throttle briefly at the end of the run until the next run began. Nothing out of the normal though. I think this was about 10-15 runs. I didn't count...lol
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


Hmm does it matter what version of firestrike you use? I haven't updated mine in quite a while and I think there is an update to it.

I've had no issues and actually slightly better framerates in games but just with firestrike this is happening.

Also I just noticed that with valley the fps drops after a few runs. Temps seem to be in check so it could be insufficient voltage. But weirdly again there are no artifacts nor crashes.


----------



## yenclas

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *XanderTheGoober*
> 
> Put the hot card on the bottom and keep an eye on temps for both


Thank you very much !

And what about change NH15 to liquid cooler kit ? Helps cooling the top card ?


----------



## XanderTheGoober

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *yenclas*
> 
> Thank you very much !
> 
> And what about change NH15 to liquid cooler kit ? Helps cooling the top card ?


the impact on the cards would be minimal, if anything your cpu would benefit from it as you would not be drawing hot air from the gpus and trying to cool the cpu with it. If the liquid cooler is pulling air further away from the gpus then this should benefit cpu temps.


----------



## Hequaqua

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TheBoom*
> 
> Hmm does it matter what version of firestrike you use? I haven't updated mine in quite a while and I think there is an update to it.
> 
> I've had no issues and actually slightly better framerates in games but just with firestrike this is happening.
> 
> Also I just noticed that with valley the fps drops after a few runs. Temps seem to be in check so it could be insufficient voltage. But weirdly again there are no artifacts nor crashes.


I wouldn't think that the version would throttle the card. It does sound like it's a voltage issue. Have you watched the voltages during the run to see if they are steady?

Here is a GPU-Z shot of my card after playing BF4 for over a hour:


Steady at 1556/[email protected] Temps were a bit higher than normal due to heater running in room.

EDIT: The screen shot was taken just as I was exiting BF4.


----------



## iSlayer

Anyone replaced the TIM on a 970?
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Hequaqua*
> 
> Early in this thread someone removed all the parts and painted the shroud, and I'm not sure if they re-applied TIM. I'm sure there is someone around that will be able to answer. I'm sure it's safe, provided it's done correctly. Not sure about warranty issues with that though. I have no desire to replace the TIM. Temps are always good, even at stock(SLI is a little bit of a different story).


Okie dokie. I'll send an email to MSI inquiring.


----------



## UZ7

Wow did MSI quality go down or did they run out of chips?
970 release - Samsung
November-December-ish - Hynix
Early 2015 - Hynix then Samsung
But this month Elpida? ELPIDA?









Not gonna open this gonna return it lol
970 GE - Hynix (November)
970 Gaming - Hynix (November) 09SB
970 Gaming - Samsung (March) 24SB
970 Gaming - Elpida (March) 21SB

So this is the first time I've seen Elpidas but batch is 21SB so not sure if they ran out, got Elpida then went back to Samsung with the 24SB.

samsung->hynix->elpida->samsung


----------



## Reaper28

I have a quick question (well maybe not that quick) would somebody happen to have a list of all the 970 Reference cards? just from brands like EVGA, ASUS, MSI, GIGABYTE. I'm searching for blocks and am stuck between which ones I actually want. I'm looking into Swiftech currently and wanted to know which 970's have the Reference PCB's?

Thanks again


----------



## UZ7

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Reaper28*
> 
> I have a quick question (well maybe not that quick) would somebody happen to have a list of all the 970 Reference cards? just from brands like EVGA, ASUS, MSI, GIGABYTE. I'm searching for blocks and am stuck between which ones I actually want. I'm looking into Swiftech currently and wanted to know which 970's have the Reference PCB's?
> 
> Thanks again


Well EVGA will most likely have reference, you can tell the difference if the cooler is larger than the PCB as they share a 670/760 PCB.

The MSI blower one uses a 980 PCB ... not too sure on the other brands, asus strix nope, gigabyte windforce/gaming nope.

If you buy from best buy they sell actual reference w/ reference blower cooler.



edit: scratch that evga doesnt have the reference design

I would use http://www.coolingconfigurator.com/ and check what PCB they use


----------



## Reaper28

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *UZ7*
> 
> Well EVGA will most likely have reference, you can tell the difference if the cooler is larger than the PCB as they share a 670/760 PCB.
> 
> The MSI blower one uses a 980 PCB ... not too sure on the other brands, asus strix nope, gigabyte windforce/gaming nope.
> 
> If you buy from best buy they sell actual reference w/ reference blower cooler.
> 
> 
> 
> edit: scratch that evga doesnt have the reference design


Hmmm thanks, apparently the Komodo ECO will fit on a 970 but only a reference model which doesn't help me much lol. I was looking at the 970 FTW's. I know EK & Bitspower specifically make a block for those cars but I like the design of the Swify block a little more


----------



## hamzta09

I returned one of my 970s due to fan issue (the MSI issue)
and I got a new one back, a new! one back, but this one has Hynix memory.

How different is Hynix from Samsung?

Will it affect overclocking when in Sli when one card has Samsung and the other Hynix?


----------



## hazard99

I'm getting way better performance out of my Sammy msi. I had hynix before and it overclocked like a turd.


----------



## UZ7

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *hamzta09*
> 
> I returned one of my 970s due to fan issue (the MSI issue)
> and I got a new one back, a new! one back, but this one has Hynix memory.
> 
> How different is Hynix from Samsung?
> 
> Will it affect overclocking when in Sli when one card has Samsung and the other Hynix?


YMMV but for benching I've seen the my Hynix go like 8100/8200 for benchmarking (not game stable), can do 8000 regular gaming maybe but I keep them at 7800> as it doesn't really yield any drastic performance boost in games, sure it helps with benchmark scores. The Samsung my bro has we havent max oc tested it yet but it seems to do 1540/8000 fine w/ new pcb/cooler revision, (24SB) seems to have a different power draw as its not consistent as compared with the GE and previous Gaming editions.

I'd probably just keep them at 7800> if it were up to me


----------



## TheBoom

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Hequaqua*
> 
> I wouldn't think that the version would throttle the card. It does sound like it's a voltage issue. Have you watched the voltages during the run to see if they are steady?
> 
> Here is a GPU-Z shot of my card after playing BF4 for over a hour:
> 
> 
> Steady at 1556/[email protected] Temps were a bit higher than normal due to heater running in room.
> 
> EDIT: The screen shot was taken just as I was exiting BF4.


I'm running a custom bios so voltage basically go to a max of 1.212v and stays there whenever there's a load.

Any other application and this doesn't happen.

I am probably going to revert to stock bios and do a clean reinstall of the drivers before switching to the custom bios and see if that helps.

Usually installing drivers on a custom bios shouldn't impact them but who knows.


----------



## yenclas

It's ok this result with my SLI of MSI 970 Gaming oc'ed to 1480Mhz and 7600Mhz(mem) with 1,218v ?


----------



## ToxicAdam

Looks great to me.. here's my two 970s in sli


----------



## hamzta09

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *UZ7*
> 
> YMMV but for benching I've seen the my Hynix go like 8100/8200 for benchmarking (not game stable), can do 8000 regular gaming maybe but I keep them at 7800> as it doesn't really yield any drastic performance boost in games, sure it helps with benchmark scores. The Samsung my bro has we havent max oc tested it yet but it seems to do 1540/8000 fine w/ new pcb/cooler revision, (24SB) seems to have a different power draw as its not consistent as compared with the GE and previous Gaming editions.
> 
> I'd probably just keep them at 7800> if it were up to me


So no issues having different VRAM when in SLI? XD


----------



## UZ7

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *hamzta09*
> 
> So no issues having different VRAM when in SLI? XD


In regards to overclocking in SLI, as long as you know both limits of the card and match it to the lowest one/weakest card then you should be good (meaning matching frequencies). As for ram I wouldnt see an issue as currently atm (not sure when the supposed DX12 comes out) but it only uses one card's ram anyway. In the future we don't know yet as some ram chips do have their own latency timings and may vary (kinda like matching system ram).


----------



## Xeno1

Getting Evga 970 SSC 3975 monday. What is the most stable driver you guys have been useing?


----------



## benbenkr

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *iSlayer*
> 
> Anyone replaced the TIM on a 970?
> Okie dokie. I'll send an email to MSI inquiring.


I remember there was a few users on the MSI GTX 900 series thread that did replace the TIM and did still have valid warranty.

Anyways, TIM replacement on the MSI GTX Gaming cards is quite redundant. MSI uses good quality TIM and their application is quite textbook too (very even, very precise coming from a mass production card!). I changed the stock TIM to Gelid GC Extreme and only got 1c in improvements on max load lol (despite modding my BIOS to have a higher max voltage too), which means it is withing margin of error.


----------



## LOKI23NY

Making some progress.


----------



## Agent_kenshin

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Reaper28*
> 
> Hmmm thanks, apparently the Komodo ECO will fit on a 970 but only a reference model which doesn't help me much lol. I was looking at the 970 FTW's. I know EK & Bitspower specifically make a block for those cars but I like the design of the Swify block a little more


There are blocks out there for the old FTW but if you are looking at the new SSC or FTW+, there are no blocks out there that will fit these 2 which sis one of the reasons why i am going to step up to the 980. I knew that EK was making blocks for the ACX 2.0 at the time i bought it but when the blocks were released, they would not work because of a design change on the new SSC and the FTW+ which differed from the other ACX models. The PCB's are longer on the new SSC/FTW+ which come in at 10.1" versus 9.5" on the other ACX models.


----------



## iSlayer

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *benbenkr*
> 
> I remember there was a few users on the MSI GTX 900 series thread that did replace the TIM and did still have valid warranty.
> 
> Anyways, TIM replacement on the MSI GTX Gaming cards is quite redundant. MSI uses good quality TIM and their application is quite textbook too (very even, very precise coming from a mass production card!). I changed the stock TIM to Gelid GC Extreme and only got 1c in improvements on max load lol (despite modding my BIOS to have a higher max voltage too), which means it is withing margin of error.


Well i've got some extra NT-H1 kicking about...

I'll setup the custom hequaqua posted, any clue about flashing it? How do I flash back to stock?


----------



## Reaper28

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Agent_kenshin*
> 
> There are blocks out there for the old FTW but if you are looking at the new SSC or FTW+, there are no blocks out there that will fit these 2 which sis one of the reasons why i am going to step up to the 980. I knew that EK was making blocks for the ACX 2.0 at the time i bought it but when the blocks were released, they would not work because of a design change on the new SSC and the FTW+ which differed from the other ACX models. The PCB's are longer on the new SSC/FTW+ which come in at 10.1" versus 9.5" on the other ACX models.


Yeah the cards I'm looking at are the "newer" design, the 970 FTW's with the ACX cooler which only has blocks made from EK & Bitspower that will work with them. I might just end up saying screw it and buying the EK blocks although I do like the look of the Swiftech blocks...so much of a pain in the a$$ looking for blocks at least for my as I'm very picky on appearance (probably why I'm single lol







). I still wish XSPC would have made a discrete block for the 970's and my plans would have worked out perfect. The 980 FTW's are $500 more than two of the 970 FTW's..


----------



## Hequaqua

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *iSlayer*
> 
> Well i've got some extra NT-H1 kicking about...
> 
> I'll setup the custom hequaqua posted, any clue about flashing it? How do I flash back to stock?


FIRST: Use GPU-Z to save your Original bios!!!!

Then:

I put all the nvflash files/bios in the same folder.
I disable the video driver in Device Manager.
I drag the bios that I want onto nvflash.
It will ask you if you want to continue.
It will ask if you want to replace bios.
It will start the update....then it will close.
Enable video driver.
Restart.

Here is a short video that shows what it will look like.


----------



## iSlayer

Okie dokie, going to eat then do it.


----------



## Wirerat

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Reaper28*
> 
> Yeah the cards I'm looking at are the "newer" design, the 970 FTW's with the ACX cooler which only has blocks made from EK & Bitspower that will work with them. I might just end up saying screw it and buying the EK blocks although I do like the look of the Swiftech blocks...so much of a pain in the a$$ looking for blocks at least for my as I'm very picky on appearance (probably why I'm single lol
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ). I still wish XSPC would have made a discrete block for the 970's and my plans would have worked out perfect. The 980 FTW's are $500 more than two of the 970 FTW's..


The newer design ftw+ does *NOT* have a water block. To clearify if the part number evga card starts with 3 then there is no blocks. if it starts with 2 there are blocks available. Evga 970 FTW 2978 = blocks. Evga 970 ftw + PN 3978 = no blocks.


----------



## benbenkr

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *iSlayer*
> 
> Well i've got some extra NT-H1 kicking about...
> 
> I'll setup the custom hequaqua posted, any clue about flashing it? How do I flash back to stock?


You can try changing the TIM if you want, doesn't hurt. Not difficult to remove the cooler, it's just four screws holding it. Hequaqua does a good job explaining how to flash custom BIOS.
For more info, check the Maxwell custom bios thread.


----------



## Reaper28

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Wirerat*
> 
> The newer design ftw+ does *NOT* have a water block. To clearify if the part number evga card starts with 3 then there is no blocks. if it starts with 2 there are blocks available. Evga 970 FTW 2978 = blocks. Evga 970 ftw + PN 3978 = no blocks.


I'm looking at the original FTW, To spend another $30-$40 on the FTW+ is pointless for me. Only reason I'm even getting the FTW's is for potential OC headroom, stability and waterblock warranty. The EK ACX block will work with the normal 970 FTW not with the FTW+


----------



## Wirerat

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Reaper28*
> 
> I'm looking at the original FTW, To spend another $30-$40 on the FTW+ is pointless for me. Only reason I'm even getting the FTW's is for potential OC headroom, stability and waterblock warranty. The EK ACX block will work with the normal 970 FTW not with the FTW+


exactly. just wanted to make certain you had the corect data







. Performance of my FTW on water has been stellar 1560mhz core game stable and 8000mhz memory all staying between 35-45c on a bitspower water block.


----------



## Reaper28

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Wirerat*
> 
> exactly. just wanted to make certain you had the corect data
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> . Performance of my FTW on water has been stellar 1560mhz core game stable and 8000mhz memory all staying between 35-45c on a bitspower water block.


Nice, I hope I can get my a little over 1500MHz if not higher


----------



## Gofspar

Hey for those people who own G1 Gaming cards I made a DB with a bunch of bios's for both types of G1 Gaming 970's.

http://linustechtips.com/main/topic/327032-gtx-970-owners-club/


----------



## kaptchka

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *blah238*
> 
> Bought two of the blower-type GTX 970s direct from EVGA at like 3AM last night lol: http://www.evga.com/Products/Product.aspx?pn=04G-P4-1970-KR
> 
> They called me around noon today to confirm my order and let me know they would be shipping out today, very cool.
> 
> Can't wait to officially join the club!
> 
> BTW, anyone seen any GTX 670 SLI vs. GTX 970 SLI benches? I'm hoping for a huge increase at 4K, because the 670s just don't cut it at that res.


Should I make the jump from the GTX 680 to the GTX 970 non SLI?


----------



## iSlayer

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kaptchka*
> 
> Should I make the jump from the GTX 680 to the GTX 970 non SLI?


I did, it's significant enough of an upgrade but it might not given the resale value on the 970. If you can, it might be worthwhile to wait for the next bathc of GPUs.


----------



## iSlayer

Irk, followed the instructions exactly and no dice.


----------



## Hequaqua

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *iSlayer*
> 
> 
> 
> Irk, followed the instructions exactly and no dice.


Does the video adapter show up in Device Manager?

EDIT: Here are the files that I used to mod the bios, and flash. They might be a bit different that what you are using, if you would like to try them:

MBTnvflash.zip 838k .zip file


----------



## Mr-Dark

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *iSlayer*
> 
> 
> 
> Irk, followed the instructions exactly and no dice.


Install the nvidia driver and disable the gpu from device manager you cant flash wihout driver install


----------



## iSlayer

I disabled the driver from device manager. Tried again re-enabled.


----------



## PalominoCreek

Windows Update installed driver 347.90 for anyone else?


----------



## iSlayer

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *PalominoCreek*
> 
> Windows Update installed driver 347.90 for anyone else?


347.90 isn't showing up for me in GE or Windows update.


----------



## DeathAngel74

yeah, its installed. you have to get the .cab from guru3d. extract it to a folder and click the setup file. I think its the newest iCafe driver. In the extracted dir, I saw Geforce_iCafe.exe and Geforce_iCafeEXT.dll


----------



## iSlayer

What's the .cab?


----------



## PalominoCreek

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DeathAngel74*
> 
> yeah, its installed. you have to get the .cab from guru3d. extract it to a folder and click the setup file. I think its the newest iCafe driver. In the extracted dir, I saw Geforce_iCafe.exe and Geforce_iCafeEXT.dll


What is iCafe? Why is it downloading from Windows Update? Can't I roll back to .88?


----------



## DeathAngel74

Something about "a Greener China+Japan, internet cafes, maxwell optimizations, blah blah blah". Same performance as 347.88, but CUDA is 7.0.31


----------



## PalominoCreek

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DeathAngel74*
> 
> Something about "a Greener China+Japan, internet cafes, maxwell optimizations, blah blah blah".


I'm even more confused now.


----------



## DeathAngel74

I installed it just for the fun of having a new driver, its fine here, nothing weird or unsafe.


----------



## PalominoCreek

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DeathAngel74*
> 
> I installed it just for the fun of having a new driver, its fine here, nothing weird or unsafe.


It is pretty weird actually, some people are not getting the update and why would they release it from Windows Update?


----------



## DeathAngel74

I think it was a windows 8/8.1 specific update.


----------



## Hequaqua

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *iSlayer*
> 
> 
> 
> I disabled the driver from device manager. Tried again re-enabled.


So you still didn't get it?


----------



## PalominoCreek

Rolled back to .88

Not interested in 3D vision or bloatware in general, plus there's literally no information about the driver anywhere, not even on Microsoft's website.


----------



## DeathAngel74

I'm on windows 7, so I never got prompted for the update. I downloaded the file and ran it like every other nvidia driver installer. It let me have a choice to install the driver or driver plus 3dvision and geforce experience. Dunno, it must be different through WU.


----------



## Sasquatch in Space

The back plate on these Strix cards does nothing to alleviate the sag so I took matters into my own hands.

From sag to $SWAG$


----------



## TheADLA

Put together the new rig, well actually the new case(Define R5) and 2 Noctua NF-F12 Case fans. Adjusted fan curves for both case fans and the CPU fan as well. The better fan curve on the CPU cooler gained me 2.5-3 FPS more in the Firestrike CPU test. However, my new 4790K was damaged so I had to RMA it and now I wait for the new one.
Got my highest Firestrike score so far (with the old 4790 non-K). I also found out that the latest Nvidia driver now produces some boost core fluctuations. Before it was rock stable at 1540. Now it fluctuates a bit down to 1515, but still 1540 most of the time.







But 11182 in Firestrike for single card is fine by me


----------



## 3teng

Hi. Just wondering, any owner, Gigabyte GTX 970 G1 Gaming spesifically, had use watercooling on their card?
Might share personal review?
Thanks


----------



## benbenkr

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Sasquatch in Space*
> 
> The back plate on these Strix cards does nothing to alleviate the sag so I took matters into my own hands.
> 
> From sag to $SWAG$


As I've explained before, backplates will never help alleviate sagging issues because most backplates are just screwed on to the back of the card, thus just adding even more weight. A backplate can only alleviate sagging if it is also screwed to the I/O, which majority isn't.

And before anyone starts with better heat dissipation of the VRAM and other components, understand if there are no thermal pads then all the backplate is doing is trapping heat.
Stop believing the myth.


----------



## OutlawII

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *3teng*
> 
> Hi. Just wondering, any owner, Gigabyte GTX 970 G1 Gaming spesifically, had use watercooling on their card?
> Might share personal review?
> Thanks


I have mine underwater,what did u want to know about it? The backplate that comes with the card will not work with the waterblock.


----------



## 3teng

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *OutlawII*
> 
> I have mine underwater,what did u want to know about it? The backplate that comes with the card will not work with the waterblock.


Oh, so u using waterblock from ek?
How is it so far?


----------



## generalkayoss

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *3teng*
> 
> Hi. Just wondering, any owner, Gigabyte GTX 970 G1 Gaming spesifically, had use watercooling on their card?
> Might share personal review?
> Thanks


They run very cool on water. I have an H60 attached to mine and temps don't go above 45*C under load. So it should run at least that cool with a custom loop.


----------



## 3teng

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *generalkayoss*
> 
> They run very cool on water. I have an H60 attached to mine and temps don't go above 45*C under load. So it should run at least that cool with a custom loop.


Well im planinng to add the gpu in the h240x loop, what do u think?


----------



## bluedevil

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *3teng*
> 
> Well im planinng to add the gpu in the h240x loop, what do u think?


Yeah I have thought about adding my 970 with a EK block with a CM Glacer 240L, possibly with an extra 120mm rad.


----------



## 3teng

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *bluedevil*
> 
> Yeah I have thought about adding my 970 with a EK block with a CM Glacer 240L, possibly with an extra 120mm rad.


I see.
And im curious, do i need to add up more coolant/distilled water into my h240x if i want to add my gpu into the loop?


----------



## generalkayoss

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *3teng*
> 
> Well im planinng to add the gpu in the h240x loop, what do u think?


What CPU do you have? Adding the 970 is obviously going to increase it's temps a little. I'm no expert on the Swiftech systems, not sure how expandable they are. But you may want to look into adding another 120mm/240mm rad. Then again, if your CPU doesn't run very warm, the 240 might be OK by itself.


----------



## bluedevil

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *3teng*
> 
> I see.
> And im curious, do i need to add up more coolant/distilled water into my h240x if i want to add my gpu into the loop?


Well you would be adding more tubing and a extra block. So yes you would need more coolant, plus I would use fresh coolant anyways.


----------



## 3teng

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *generalkayoss*
> 
> What CPU do you have? Adding the 970 is obviously going to increase it's temps a little. I'm no expert on the Swiftech systems, not sure how expandable they are. But you may want to look into adding another 120mm/240mm rad. Then again, if your CPU doesn't run very warm, the 240 might be OK by itself.


Im using a 4690k running at 4.5ghz. overall load temp around 58-60'c. And yes, mayb would add a 120mm rad, but then again im trying to cut cost as much as possible.









Quote:


> Originally Posted by *bluedevil*
> 
> Well you would be adding more tubing and a extra block. So yes you would need more coolant, plus I would use fresh coolant anyways.


Thanks


----------



## generalkayoss

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *3teng*
> 
> Im using a 4690k running at 4.5ghz. overall load temp around 58-60'c. And yes, mayb would add a 120mm rad, but then again im trying to cut cost as much as possible.


Completely understand that buddy! You can always add one later if you have to.


----------



## AngryGoldfish

You will be fine with a Swiftech H240X and a 970 and 4690K. Neither the CPU nor GPU are particularly hot by nature, the 280 radiator is enough surface area, and the pump and fans on the Swiftech are of high quality.


----------



## Gobigorgohome

I stumbled over this card (http://www.asus.com/Graphics_Cards/GTX970DC2OC4GD5BLACK/) the other day and thought to myself, what is the difference between this card and the STRIX GTX 970? From the spesification-sheets they look exactly alike, without some connectivity on the IO (both have DP 1.2 for 4K though). Anyone know what the difference is? The price-difference is 125 USD.


----------



## Buehlar

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Gobigorgohome*
> 
> I stumbled over this card (http://www.asus.com/Graphics_Cards/GTX970DC2OC4GD5BLACK/) the other day and thought to myself, what is the difference between this card and the STRIX GTX 970? From the spesification-sheets they look exactly alike, without some connectivity on the IO (both have DP 1.2 for 4K though). Anyone know what the difference is? The price-difference is 125 USD.


The only difference I can spot (other than asthetics) is the black has 3xDP ports vs strix has 1xDP.

I guess this could save you the cost of (and from having to rely on) using a DP hub if you needed such specific connectivity.


----------



## Gofspar

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Gobigorgohome*
> 
> I stumbled over this card (http://www.asus.com/Graphics_Cards/GTX970DC2OC4GD5BLACK/) the other day and thought to myself, what is the difference between this card and the STRIX GTX 970? From the spesification-sheets they look exactly alike, without some connectivity on the IO (both have DP 1.2 for 4K though). Anyone know what the difference is? The price-difference is 125 USD.


pretty sure it has a 8+6 power connector for more overclocking.


----------



## Gobigorgohome

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Buehlar*
> 
> The only difference I can spot (other than asthetics) is the black has 3xDP ports vs strix has 1xDP.
> 
> I guess this could save you the cost of (and from having to rely on) using a DP hub if you needed such specific connectivity.


Okay, it seems like the IO connectivity is the only difference, I only have a Samsung U28D590 (4K with DP) so DVI-ports does not make any sense for me. Currently using one MSI Lightning R9 290X, how much of a downgrade would these cards be? In essence, they cost way less and are probably a lot cooler as well, the only "problem" is the performance at 4K. Will two of them handle 4K gaming?
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Gofspar*
> 
> pretty sure it has a 8+6 power connector for more overclocking.


From the charts at Asus.com it seems like the DCUII OC also have 6pin and 8pin ... just wondering if I should sell my MSI Lightning R9 290X and go with two of these instead. Air if the cooler is okay, water if it is terrible.


----------



## Buehlar

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Gobigorgohome*
> 
> Okay, it seems like the IO connectivity is the only difference, I only have a Samsung U28D590 (4K with DP) so DVI-ports does not make any sense for me. Currently using one MSI Lightning R9 290X, how much of a downgrade would these cards be? In essence, they cost way less and are probably a lot cooler as well, the only "problem" is the performance at 4K. Will two of them handle 4K gaming?
> From the charts at Asus.com it seems like the DCUII OC also have 6pin and 8pin ... just wondering if I should sell my MSI Lightning R9 290X and go with two of these instead. Air if the cooler is okay, water if it is terrible.


If you're serious about 4k you may just consider another 290x as it's the most cost/performance route.

Currentlly you're not gonna gain much, if any via 2x 970 over the above...especially with gimped the VRAM.

IMO if you really set on spending that much money, then spend a lil more and get the Titan X...OR...wait on the 390x


----------



## OutlawII

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *3teng*
> 
> Oh, so u using waterblock from ek?
> How is it so far?


It cools very well! Highest temps ive seen are like 35c. Idles at about 25


----------



## Wirerat

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *AngryGoldfish*
> 
> You will be fine with a Swiftech H240X and a 970 and 4690K. Neither the CPU nor GPU are particularly hot by nature, the 280 radiator is enough surface area, and the pump and fans on the Swiftech are of high quality.


i agree here. I am using a 140mm and 360mmrad and i know a single 360mm would have done the job because currently my fan speed has no affect on temps. I mean gentle typhoons at 5v vs 12v doesnt even show 1c on cpu. Upgraded from gelid
120mm to Gts and didn't gain 1c (much more silent tho).

Thats what happens when you are way above required rad space.

A 280mm is very close in surface area to a 360mm rad provided usung some high rpm 140mm fans it will work.

The only trade off is going to be the higher fan speeds needed which means noise.


----------



## Gobigorgohome

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Buehlar*
> 
> If you're serious about 4k you may just consider another 290x as it's the most cost/performance route.
> 
> Currentlly you're not gonna gain much, if any via 2x 970 over the above...especially with gimped the VRAM.
> 
> IMO if you really set on spending that much money, then spend a lil more and get the Titan X...OR...wait on the 390x


I have been on the lookout for a second MSI Lightning R9 290X to add to my rig (second-hand), but they are very hard to come by. My first thought was to get another R9 290X, but I want the same PCB as my first card. Does the 3,5GB VRAM have that much to say?

Two Asus DCUII GTX 970 is 740 USD, one Titan X is 1420 USD, so they cannot really be compared. Norwegian-prices is sky-rocket.


----------



## GreedyMuffin

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Gobigorgohome*
> 
> I have been on the lookout for a second MSI Lightning R9 290X to add to my rig (second-hand), but they are very hard to come by. My first thought was to get another R9 290X, but I want the same PCB as my first card. Does the 3,5GB VRAM have that much to say?
> 
> Two Asus DCUII GTX 970 is 740 USD, one Titan X is 1420 USD, so they cannot really be compared. Norwegian-prices is sky-rocket.


Yeah, i feel the pain, my 980 sli is 1500US new here.









Anyways, call komplett, etc to see if they have a ``demo`` card or something, you`ll never know


----------



## Buehlar

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Gobigorgohome*
> 
> I have been on the lookout for a second MSI Lightning R9 290X to add to my rig (second-hand), but they are very hard to come by. My first thought was to get another R9 290X, but I want the same PCB as my first card. Does the 3,5GB VRAM have that much to say?
> 
> Two Asus DCUII GTX 970 is 740 USD, one Titan X is 1420 USD, so they cannot really be compared. Norwegian-prices is sky-rocket.


at 1080p/1440p not so much right now, but @4k you'll want as much vram as possible for the latest titles.
However sometime in the future it's said to become a non-issue with Crossfire/SLI configurations whenever Direct12 support comes around because it supposed to have the ability to utilize the VRAM from all GPUs as one massive buffer.

Yea...you Vikings seem to get raped on prices!


----------



## CtXPL

I was just playing PlanetSide2 and out of the blue (literally looking at the sky) there are a ton of purple dots. So i look around and find out that my GPU is artifacting. All stock clocks. RIP?

Submitted an RMA to MSI.

edit 2: I swapped in my 460 and the issue still turns up. maybe its a motherboard issue?


----------



## Gobigorgohome

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *GreedyMuffin*
> 
> Yeah, i feel the pain, my 980 sli is 1500US new here.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Anyways, call komplett, etc to see if they have a ``demo`` card or something, you`ll never know


Yes, one of the reasons I did not buy GTX 980s at release was the price, it is just insane.

Komplett have one demo-card, thinking of picking it up ... I have never bought demo-used products before so I am kind of interested in seeing what might show up in the mail.








Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Buehlar*
> 
> at 1080p/1440p not so much right now, but @4k you'll want as much vram as possible for the latest titles.
> However sometime in the future it's said to become a non-issue with Crossfire/SLI configurations whenever Direct12 support comes around because it supposed to have the ability to utilize the VRAM from all GPUs as one massive buffer.
> 
> Yea...you Vikings seem to get raped on prices!


My best bet would be to wait on the 380/380X (the refreshed R9 290X, that is at least the rumor), but those cards will not come in a Lightning-version.

Prices in Norway have always been high and they will always be high.


----------



## AngryGoldfish

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Wirerat*
> 
> i agree here. I am using a 140mm and 360mmrad and i know a single 360mm would have done the job because currently my fan speed has no affect on temps. I mean gentle typhoons at 5v vs 12v doesnt even show 1c on cpu. Upgraded from gelid
> 120mm to Gts and didn't gain 1c (much more silent tho).
> 
> Thats what happens when you are way above required rad space.
> 
> A 280mm is very close in surface area to a 360mm rad provided usung some high rpm 140mm fans it will work.
> 
> The only trade off is going to be the higher fan speeds needed which means noise.


Exactly. I've been told so many times that less radiator space doesn't cut it. It's not that it doesn't cut it, it's that you may have to increase the fan speed to reach the same temperatures. Water cooling is predominately about silence, so a single 120mm rad for each component is not going to allow you to run your fans at 1200RPM under load with a heavy overclock without reaching temperatures that would be more commonly seen on mid-tier air coolers, but it's more than possible if your goal is purely performance with maybe a dash of aesthetics.









140mm fans are not generally static-optimized, but there are a few available that are brilliant and will push a great deal of air through a 280, which is, as you say, not much different to a 360. The benefit of a 360 is probably the room it allows for an additional fan. If you compared a 360 with 2x120mm fans vs a 280 with 2x140mm fans, the 280 will either beat the 360 or match it. I rarely see people build their systems with 280mm radiators, but they perform extremely well. The difference between a thin 280 and a thick 240, I don't know that, but thinner radiators usually look better. Unless your case is massive-like, Corsair 900D/CaseLabs-massive-thinner radiators look much better, in my opinion.


----------



## deception345

Results from benchmarking my MSI GTX 970 Gaming 4G on Valley. Currently sticking with stock voltages for both CPU, GPU and RAM.

Running Intel 4690K at 4Ghz. Voltage is 1.097v.
System Memory at 2400Mhz. Voltage is 1.65v.
GTX 970 Core at 1453Mhz and Memory at 8210Mhz (Completely stable). Voltage is 1.218v.

I'm interested in seeing what results I get when I start pushing the core voltage up. But for now it runs everything flawlessly.


----------



## GEO147

My stock Valley score is 2201 with a Strix 970, then if I apply say 50 core and 100 mem it drops to 1900. Firestrike is similar, stock I get approx. 8800 and with same small overclock it drops to 6600. Heaven 1440 dropping to 950.

Im running a 3770k @ stock 3.9.

But when I had 2x670 in sli I was getting 10,300 in Firestrike, 1640 in Heaven and 3200 in Valley.

Did I get a dodgy card?


----------



## deception345

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *GEO147*
> 
> My stock Valley score is 2201 with a Strix 970, then if I apply say 50 core and 100 mem it drops to 1900. Firestrike is similar, stock I get approx. 8800 and with same small overclock it drops to 6600. Heaven 1440 dropping to 950.
> 
> Im running a 3770k @ stock 3.9.
> 
> But when I had 2x670 in sli I was getting 10,300 in Firestrike, 1640 in Heaven and 3200 in Valley.
> 
> Did I get a dodgy card?


Sounds like the card is going into safe mode. What are your temperatures like? It might be throttling due to the chip(s) overheating. Maybe try updating or refreshing the BIOS on the GPU and see if that fixes it. If not I would RMA it.


----------



## 3teng

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *AngryGoldfish*
> 
> You will be fine with a Swiftech H240X and a 970 and 4690K. Neither the CPU nor GPU are particularly hot by nature, the 280 radiator is enough surface area, and the pump and fans on the Swiftech are of high quality.


Releived to hear that







Thanks alot








Quote:


> Originally Posted by *OutlawII*
> 
> It cools very well! Highest temps ive seen are like 35c. Idles at about 25


Thanks. Planning to get the block soon








Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Wirerat*
> 
> i agree here. I am using a 140mm and 360mmrad and i know a single 360mm would have done the job because currently my fan speed has no affect on temps. I mean gentle typhoons at 5v vs 12v doesnt even show 1c on cpu. Upgraded from gelid
> 120mm to Gts and didn't gain 1c (much more silent tho).
> 
> Thats what happens when you are way above required rad space.
> 
> A 280mm is very close in surface area to a 360mm rad provided usung some high rpm 140mm fans it will work.
> 
> The only trade off is going to be the higher fan speeds needed which means noise.


Good to know that, so far the 2x140mm swiftech helix fan spins at full speed, might try to lower it down later and monitor the temp.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *AngryGoldfish*
> 
> Exactly. I've been told so many times that less radiator space doesn't cut it. It's not that it doesn't cut it, it's that you may have to increase the fan speed to reach the same temperatures. Water cooling is predominately about silence, so a single 120mm rad for each component is not going to allow you to run your fans at 1200RPM under load with a heavy overclock without reaching temperatures that would be more commonly seen on mid-tier air coolers, but it's more than possible if your goal is purely performance with maybe a dash of aesthetics.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 140mm fans are not generally static-optimized, but there are a few available that are brilliant and will push a great deal of air through a 280, which is, as you say, not much different to a 360. The benefit of a 360 is probably the room it allows for an additional fan. If you compared a 360 with 2x120mm fans vs a 280 with 2x140mm fans, the 280 will either beat the 360 or match it. I rarely see people build their systems with 280mm radiators, but they perform extremely well. The difference between a thin 280 and a thick 240, I don't know that, but thinner radiators usually look better. Unless your case is massive-like, Corsair 900D/CaseLabs-massive-thinner radiators look much better, in my opinion.


Thanks for the input







i personally more into aesthetics


----------



## TheBoom

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *CtXPL*
> 
> I was just playing PlanetSide2 and out of the blue (literally looking at the sky) there are a ton of purple dots. So i look around and find out that my GPU is artifacting. All stock clocks. RIP?
> 
> Submitted an RMA to MSI.
> 
> edit 2: I swapped in my 460 and the issue still turns up. maybe its a motherboard issue?


Seems more like a game or driver issue to me. Test with other games and do a clean reinstall of your drivers maybe?


----------



## TheBoom

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *GEO147*
> 
> My stock Valley score is 2201 with a Strix 970, then if I apply say 50 core and 100 mem it drops to 1900. Firestrike is similar, stock I get approx. 8800 and with same small overclock it drops to 6600. Heaven 1440 dropping to 950.
> 
> Im running a 3770k @ stock 3.9.
> 
> But when I had 2x670 in sli I was getting 10,300 in Firestrike, 1640 in Heaven and 3200 in Valley.
> 
> Did I get a dodgy card?


Your card's probably a lousy overclocker. Did you add voltage?


----------



## GEO147

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TheBoom*
> 
> Your card's probably a lousy overclocker. Did you add voltage?


No didn't try adding any voltage as yet.


----------



## hurricane28

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *GEO147*
> 
> My stock Valley score is 2201 with a Strix 970, then if I apply say 50 core and 100 mem it drops to 1900. Firestrike is similar, stock I get approx. 8800 and with same small overclock it drops to 6600. Heaven 1440 dropping to 950.
> 
> Im running a 3770k @ stock 3.9.
> 
> But when I had 2x670 in sli I was getting 10,300 in Firestrike, 1640 in Heaven and 3200 in Valley.
> 
> Did I get a dodgy card?


Sounds like your card is throttling down.

Stupid question but did you add a higher TDP limit? I mean, did you set the temp limit and power limit higher in AB?

What are your GPU clocks and temps when this occurs?


----------



## GEO147

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *hurricane28*
> 
> Sounds like your card is throttling down.
> 
> Stupid question but did you add a higher TDP limit? I mean, did you set the temp limit and power limit higher in AB?
> 
> What are your GPU clocks and temps when this occurs?


No haven't messed with temps/power target. My temps never get above 64, at +50/100 or 65 at +100/200. Fan is set to auto.
I find it unusual that i don't crash l, the bench completes without issue, just with a lower score that at stock.

I'm using the latest version of GPU Tweak if that matters.


----------



## TheBoom

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *GEO147*
> 
> No haven't messed with temps/power target. My temps never get above 64, at +50/100 or 65 at +100/200. Fan is set to auto.
> I find it unusual that i don't crash l, the bench completes without issue, just with a lower score that at stock.
> 
> I'm using the latest version of GPU Tweak if that matters.


What are the clocks? If you haven't increased power target is unlikely that you'll be able to get a stable overclock.

Crashing is a sign of instability but sometimes it may not be that straightforward. Your poorer scores seem to indicate instability too.


----------



## Wirerat

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *AngryGoldfish*
> 
> Exactly. I've been told so many times that less radiator space doesn't cut it. It's not that it doesn't cut it, it's that you may have to increase the fan speed to reach the same temperatures. Water cooling is predominately about silence, so a single 120mm rad for each component is not going to allow you to run your fans at 1200RPM under load with a heavy overclock without reaching temperatures that would be more commonly seen on mid-tier air coolers, but it's more than possible if your goal is purely performance with maybe a dash of aesthetics.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 140mm fans are not generally static-optimized, but there are a few available that are brilliant and will push a great deal of air through a 280, which is, as you say, not much different to a 360. The benefit of a 360 is probably the room it allows for an additional fan. If you compared a 360 with 2x120mm fans vs a 280 with 2x140mm fans, the 280 will either beat the 360 or match it. I rarely see people build their systems with 280mm radiators, but they perform extremely well. The difference between a thin 280 and a thick 240, I don't know that, but thinner radiators usually look better. Unless your case is massive-like, Corsair 900D/CaseLabs-massive-thinner radiators look much better, in my opinion.


noctua has some nice high rpm 140mm outs now. It would be interesting to see how good a couple of those noctua 2000rpm or 3000rpm 140s on a 280 rad could do.


----------



## GEO147

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TheBoom*
> 
> What are the clocks? If you haven't increased power target is unlikely that you'll be able to get a stable overclock.
> 
> Crashing is a sign of instability but sometimes it may not be that straightforward. Your poorer scores seem to indicate instability too.


I didn't think it was necessary to start messing with power targets etc for a small overclock. Anyway I increased the power target in Valley last night to 110. Core clock 1350 and memory 7300. Scored 1900?? Core boosted to 1415 I think. But I noticed memory clocking down from 3650 to 3505 a couple of scenes.

Card boosts to 1306 out of the box on a boost clock of the standard 1254 for Strix 970.

After the run mentioned above I reset to stick and scored 2201.

Flummoxed


----------



## deception345

Has anyone had any instability issues with their GTX 970 as of yet?
I'm currently staying within the stock voltages. When I run Valley Benchmark w/ +200 Core Clock and +600 Memory Clock. I have no issues with stability, artifacting or nasty dots. However it seems that I only have an issue when I try to play the 'Witcher 2"?

I've done some experimenting with the different clocks and here has what I have discovered. Simply downclocking the memory clock from +600 to +500 whilst retaining the core of +200 it seems to be stable. But If I turn the core all the way down to +0, I can turn the memory clock up to +600 or sometimes higher with no issues. Could this be a power issue? I thought the core voltage only powered the core clock, whilst the memory clock was powered by something else? I remember on my MSI GTX 660Ti Power Edition I was able to change both core and memory voltage. I'm rather confused..


----------



## XanderTheGoober

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *deception345*
> 
> Has anyone had any instability issues with their GTX 970 as of yet?
> I'm currently staying within the stock voltages. When I run Valley Benchmark w/ +200 Core Clock and +600 Memory Clock. I have no issues with stability, artifacting or nasty dots. However it seems that I only have an issue when I try to play the 'Witcher 2"?
> 
> I've done some experimenting with the different clocks and here has what I have discovered. Simply downclocking the memory clock from +600 to +500 whilst retaining the core of +200 it seems to be stable. But If I turn the core all the way down to +0, I can turn the memory clock up to +600 or sometimes higher with no issues. Could this be a power issue? I thought the core voltage only powered the core clock, whilst the memory clock was powered by something else? I remember on my MSI GTX 660Ti Power Edition I was able to change both core and memory voltage. I'm rather confused..


As far as i know the core voltage does only change the core. memory voltage is locked last i heard and only way to change is is with a hard mod. you maybe running into a power limit issue.


----------



## deception345

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *XanderTheGoober*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *deception345*
> 
> Has anyone had any instability issues with their GTX 970 as of yet?
> I'm currently staying within the stock voltages. When I run Valley Benchmark w/ +200 Core Clock and +600 Memory Clock. I have no issues with stability, artifacting or nasty dots. However it seems that I only have an issue when I try to play the 'Witcher 2"?
> 
> I've done some experimenting with the different clocks and here has what I have discovered. Simply downclocking the memory clock from +600 to +500 whilst retaining the core of +200 it seems to be stable. But If I turn the core all the way down to +0, I can turn the memory clock up to +600 or sometimes higher with no issues. Could this be a power issue? I thought the core voltage only powered the core clock, whilst the memory clock was powered by something else? I remember on my MSI GTX 660Ti Power Edition I was able to change both core and memory voltage. I'm rather confused..
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> As far as i know the core voltage does only change the core. memory voltage is locked last i heard and only way to change is is with a hard mod. you maybe running into a power limit issue.
Click to expand...

Hmm interesting. See I thought that could've been the issue.. or maybe temperatures are just peeking. But the highest I've seen the card go is 106% and temperatures never exceed 68 degrees. Oddly enough the instability happens at random times, even when the power usage and temperatures are at their lowest.


----------



## CtXPL

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TheBoom*
> 
> Seems more like a game or driver issue to me. Test with other games and do a clean reinstall of your drivers maybe?


Swapped it out with a 460 and the same thing happened. Might be a motherboard issue. I put the 970 in again and loaded up planetside and everything was fine. Weird.


----------



## TheBoom

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *CtXPL*
> 
> Swapped it out with a 460 and the same thing happened. Might be a motherboard issue. I put the 970 in again and loaded up planetside and everything was fine. Weird.


Try rolling back drivers or reinstalling them after sweeping them clean properly. If you don't experience any issues with other games then it could likely be a game issue.

I don't think the motherboard has anything to do with your problem now, unless something specifically happened to it like a short. Even then you wouldn't even be able to use the pci slot at all like what happened to me with a previous 760 gtx. The 760 shorted out and took my motherboard's onboard audio with it. I don't suppose there could be a "halfway" problem like what you are experiencing now.


----------



## TheBoom

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *GEO147*
> 
> I didn't think it was necessary to start messing with power targets etc for a small overclock. Anyway I increased the power target in Valley last night to 110. Core clock 1350 and memory 7300. Scored 1900?? Core boosted to 1415 I think. But I noticed memory clocking down from 3650 to 3505 a couple of scenes.
> 
> Card boosts to 1306 out of the box on a boost clock of the standard 1254 for Strix 970.
> 
> After the run mentioned above I reset to stick and scored 2201.
> 
> Flummoxed


Likely instability causing the lower scores. I've had the same issue until I made a custom bios and disabled boost completely. I also forced the card to it's max voltage of 1.212v (fixed) under load and a fixed clock of 1418mhz core and 8000mhz mem. From there I add or subtract overclocks depending on the application or game.


----------



## TheBoom

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *deception345*
> 
> Has anyone had any instability issues with their GTX 970 as of yet?
> I'm currently staying within the stock voltages. When I run Valley Benchmark w/ +200 Core Clock and +600 Memory Clock. I have no issues with stability, artifacting or nasty dots. However it seems that I only have an issue when I try to play the 'Witcher 2"?
> 
> I've done some experimenting with the different clocks and here has what I have discovered. Simply downclocking the memory clock from +600 to +500 whilst retaining the core of +200 it seems to be stable. But If I turn the core all the way down to +0, I can turn the memory clock up to +600 or sometimes higher with no issues. Could this be a power issue? I thought the core voltage only powered the core clock, whilst the memory clock was powered by something else? I remember on my MSI GTX 660Ti Power Edition I was able to change both core and memory voltage. I'm rather confused..


Same problem here. There seems to be a balance between core and memory. I don't think its anything to do with the individual voltages, more likely the total power draw. For example in dying light I could get a core clock of 1500mhz but I had to turn down memory to 7.6ghz. In AC Unity however I could get 1500mhz core with 7.8ghz mem. If I chose instead to turn down the core then I could get higher mem clocks without artifacting.

Using a custom bios with boost disabled clarified this for me. Since the core clock doesn't jump all over the place.

But in both games I did some experimenting and the higher core clock actually does more for me then a higher memory clock. Could be likely that with my 1200p res the higher memory clocks are not really helping much with the fps then they would with a higher resolution. I might be wrong here just my take on it.


----------



## benbenkr

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *deception345*
> 
> Hmm interesting. See I thought that could've been the issue.. or maybe temperatures are just peeking. But the highest I've seen the card go is 106% and temperatures never exceed 68 degrees. Oddly enough the instability happens at random times, even when the power usage and temperatures are at their lowest.


Open GPU-Z and run the games again. I'm pretty sure you're hitting either VRel and/or VOp.


----------



## GEO147

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TheBoom*
> 
> Likely instability causing the lower scores. I've had the same issue until I made a custom bios and disabled boost completely. I also forced the card to it's max voltage of 1.212v (fixed) under load and a fixed clock of 1418mhz core and 8000mhz mem. From there I add or subtract overclocks depending on the application or game.


Thanks for responses. I'm really not going to start getting into nodding bioses and that. I'm not an avid overclocker, just want to be sure I'm getting what I paid for.
These instabilities are normal or are reason for RMA?


----------



## AngryGoldfish

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *GEO147*
> 
> I didn't think it was necessary to start messing with power targets etc for a small overclock. Anyway I increased the power target in Valley last night to 110. Core clock 1350 and memory 7300. Scored 1900?? Core boosted to 1415 I think. But I noticed memory clocking down from 3650 to 3505 a couple of scenes.
> 
> Card boosts to 1306 out of the box on a boost clock of the standard 1254 for Strix 970.
> 
> After the run mentioned above I reset to stick and scored 2201.
> 
> Flummoxed


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *benbenkr*
> 
> Open GPU-Z and run the games again. I'm pretty sure you're hitting either VRel and/or VOp.


Try this. Also, try using GPU Tweak (if it has a monitoring graph) or MSI Afterburner to monitor-either in real time or after the fact-your performance. If you are throttling by a lot, you will probably have to modify the BIOS to stabilise the voltages, increase thermal limits as well as the TDP. If it's just by 13Mhz, which is the normal reduction amount, you may still benefit from a BIOS alteration, but it won't increase your scores by that much. Dropping by 13Mhz every now and then throughout a benchmark does not, in my experience, affect the results dramatically. We're talking 1 FPS difference. That's my experience. After correcting my throttling and instability, my scores went up by 1 FPS. That's all. If you're throttling by over 100Mhz, that's different. That will not only cause poor scores but will also cause crashing.


----------



## AngryGoldfish

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *GEO147*
> 
> Thanks for responses. I'm really not going to start getting into nodding bioses and that. I'm not an avid overclocker, just want to be sure I'm getting what I paid for.
> These instabilities are normal or are reason for RMA?


If your scores are reducing by that much from stock, it does sound like there is a problem with your card and you should certainly consider sending it back for an RMA.


----------



## OfXaos

Does anyone know if there's a waterblock for the Galax GTX 970 HOF edition? I've seen one for the 780ti (snef used one in his Bloody Angel Build I believe)


----------



## XanderTheGoober

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *OfXaos*
> 
> Does anyone know if there's a waterblock for the Galax GTX 970 HOF edition? I've seen one for the 780ti (snef used one in his Bloody Angel Build I believe)


EK does not make one and I would be surprised if the other WC companies make one either as Galax to begin with is not one of the more common brands not to mention the HOF edition which would be even less common than the other Galax cards.


----------



## ludkoto

Hello guys
Has anyone woth 970 G1 Gaming F10 bios tried the F13 bios coz i am wondering should i flash it or just use some edited bios ?


----------



## Xeno1

Just got my Evga SSC acx 2.0, no coil whine, but the fans are kinda loud. Rocking it out on a old ass Frist Gen i5 760-

Unigine Valley Benchmark 1.0

FPS:
92.7
Score:
3879
Min FPS:
34.1
Max FPS:
163.5
System

Platform:
Windows 7 (build 7601, Service Pack 1) 64bit
CPU model:
Intel(R) Core(TM) i5 CPU 760 @ 2.80GHz (3911MHz) x4
GPU model:
NVIDIA GeForce GTX 970 9.18.13.4788 (4095MB) x1
Settings

Render:
Direct3D11
Mode:
1920x1440 fullscreen
Preset
Custom
Quality
Ultra
Powered by UNIGINE Engine


----------



## TheBoom

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *AngryGoldfish*
> 
> If your scores are reducing by that much from stock, it does sound like there is a problem with your card and you should certainly consider sending it back for an RMA.


I'm not sure where you're from but i'm pretty sure overclocks are not covered by warranty in my country or any in general.


----------



## hazard99

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TheBoom*
> 
> I'm not sure where you're from but i'm pretty sure overclocks are not covered by warranty in my country or any in general.


Technically they are not covered but as long as you don't physically damage the card to the point that they can tell, they will replace it.


----------



## TheBoom

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *hazard99*
> 
> Technically they are not covered but as long as you don't physically damage the card to the point that they can tell, they will replace it.


What I mean is, I don't think they would replace or RMA his card just because it doesn't overclock well.


----------



## GEO147

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TheBoom*
> 
> What I mean is, I don't think they would replace or RMA his card just because it doesn't overclock well.


We shall see gentlemen


----------



## TheBoom

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *GEO147*
> 
> We shall see gentlemen


Good luck


----------



## AngryGoldfish

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TheBoom*
> 
> I'm not sure where you're from but i'm pretty sure overclocks are not covered by warranty in my country or any in general.


I know what you mean, but hitting much lower scores after an overclock, that should not be happening. It suggests a faulty card, even if it performs OK at stock. It's like buying a BMW and driving it at road safe speeds, only to find out that at 90mph it farts out and crashes. Yeah, you're still supposed to be only going at the speed limits, but the car should be able to handle higher speeds without crashing.

It's worth talking to the company who you bought it off.


----------



## hurricane28

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *GEO147*
> 
> We shall see gentlemen


I guess you are out of the 30 day period?

Otherwise you could return it and get a nice MSI gaming instead









I prefer MSI over Asus ANYDAY.


----------



## TheBoom

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *AngryGoldfish*
> 
> I know what you mean, but hitting much lower scores after an overclock, that should not be happening. It suggests a faulty card, even if it performs OK at stock. It's like buying a BMW and driving it at road safe speeds, only to find out that at 90mph it farts out and crashes. Yeah, you're still supposed to be only going at the speed limits, but the car should be able to handle higher speeds without crashing.
> 
> It's worth talking to the company who you bought it off.


Makes sense. But when I tried to put that case out to EVGA with my older 760 GTX they didn't agree though. Specific reasoning they gave was that the card was rated to perform at stock boost clocks while being stable and nothing more was guaranteed.

Edit : Actually I realized your analogy is only partially correct. It's more like saying the BMW was made, tested, approved and advertised for a top speed of 260kmh and a user tried to mod the ECU or engine to make it go faster but didn't work. In which case BMW would be well within its rights to reject the notion for a replacement. The only way I see them doing so is out of courtesy or for public relations sake. So yeah it's still worth a try.


----------



## GEO147

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *hurricane28*
> 
> I guess you are out of the 30 day period?
> 
> Otherwise you could return it and get a nice MSI gaming instead
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I prefer MSI over Asus ANYDAY.


Nope, the card only got delivered on Friday. Gona see what they say.


----------



## OfXaos

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *XanderTheGoober*
> 
> EK does not make one and I would be surprised if the other WC companies make one either as Galax to begin with is not one of the more common brands not to mention the HOF edition which would be even less common than the other Galax cards.


Yea I totally pulled a noob move and bought 2x galax 970 hof because of the white pcb. Didn't even think to look for a waterblock 1st. I'm hoping that company in Germany that's doing a bunch of custom waterblocks might help. Something about sending a card in for scanning or something another and they will send you back a waterblock for allowing them to scan your card. I'll have to Google for it but I'm pretty sure I saw someone mention it on here within the 1st 50 pages of this thread. The card is a beast, I tested both but I'm only using one since I haven't ordered my mark s and Devil's canyon chip... but I was using a r9 270 msi card before and metro last night wouldn't even let me play on low settings without stuttering or skipping. Stock this card eats up any game and I currently have 2x 24 in asus monitors running 3840x1080... but when I saw snef use a galax 780ti with EK FL 780ti blocks I got my hopes up... but alas, when I searched for 970 hof notta ; ( and all I wanted to cool was cpu and gpus

Edit: thought I'd add a pic of how beautiful she is again, galax makes a beefy card both looks and performance wise. I'd never go with any other company for a Nvidia chip set card.





A pic of the beast in my old case, and that ram is my avexir sabatico limited edition ram that will be joining my 970s and mark s for my very 1st water cooling install, plus making acrylic panels, and rigid tubing. Also planned on going with a caselabs case. Big upgrade from what I started out with, had to drill out some rivets to remove some cages...


----------



## hurricane28

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *GEO147*
> 
> Nope, the card only got delivered on Friday. Gona see what they say.


Okay, good luck man


----------



## Xeno1

Evga did the right thing with the SSC ACX 2.0+ its got straight heat pipes a front plate for the Mosfets and ram, all the pipes hit the core, its a beast. I wanted EVGA but was going to get the G1, but EVGA costomer support is really good, and Gigabytes is ****. In the event something goes wrong, EVga is safter and this card was cheaper than a G1 and outa the box faster. also has a second bios with a 115 default power limit.
1559 core
7820 mem
115% power limit
+50mv
with my old ass I5 760 at 3.9mhz
Unigine Valley Benchmark 1.0

FPS:
94.9
Score:
3971
Min FPS:
34.6
Max FPS:
164.4
System

Platform:
Windows 7 (build 7601, Service Pack 1) 64bit
CPU model:
Intel(R) Core(TM) i5 CPU 760 @ 2.80GHz (3911MHz) x4
GPU model:
NVIDIA GeForce GTX 970 9.18.13.4788 (4095MB) x1
Settings

Render:
Direct3D11
Mode:
1920x1440 fullscreen
Preset
Custom
Quality
Ultra


----------



## trihy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Xeno1*
> 
> Evga did the right thing with the SSC ACX 2.0+


Did you get samsung, hynix or elpida mem?


----------



## Xeno1

Elipda, which i was a bit pissed about, but its doing fine. The reviews i saw were with Samsung on youtube. I thought i was getting Sam as well


----------



## Xeno1

Im not Cysis 3 stable with
1559 core
7820 mem
115% power limit
+50mv

Have to play with it some more. GPUZ Says my ASIC is ******* only 65% Piss **** poor. But i have read that this figure is kinda bull anyways

Also i cant increase voltage in MSI Afterburner. its grayed out.
I can increase voltage in EVGA Precsion X but its layout is not to my liking
Running both at the same time is likely not helping matters either


----------



## mercs213

amazon got my return today for my MSI Gaming 4g gtx 970... and charged me a 20% restocking fee! WTH. Complaining now. Sheesh... would of sold it myself if they told me about this fee. Ridiculous!























Amazon got back with me, they said this regarding the re-stocking fee. Seriously??!

_Hello,

I'm sorry to know you were charged for the restocking fees.

I checked and found that in some cases, you may charge a reasonable restocking fee to a buyer for returned items. The restocking fee should be a percentage of the item's price, depending on the type of item and condition in which it is returned.

For detailed information on restocking fees, including possible scenarios for charging a restocking fee, please see our Manage Returns Help page:

http://www.amazon.com/gp/help/customer/display.html?nodeId=200708240#RestockingF...

For information on returns in certain categories, please see the following seller Help pages:

http://www.amazon.com/gp/help/customer/display.html?nodeId=15015721
http://www.amazon.com/gp/help/customer/display.html/?nodeId=1161246

On a personal level, I appreciate your patience, cooperation and understanding in this matter. It is our privilege to have you as our valued customer & we want to make sure you are always taken care of.

I hope this helps! We look forward to seeing you again soon._


----------



## unkota

Guys I'm sorry if my question seems stupid, but how to use MSI Afterburner? I wanted to try downlocking my GTX 970 because I got some odd flashing artifacts in Dark Souls 2. So I downloaded MSI afterburner and I just don't understand where to click... Last time I used it in 2010 and this program was complete different. Please help.


----------



## Xeno1

Actually Afterburner is easy to use, Just use the sliders to downclock your card. You will want to be moving the sliders to the left. After u move the sliders to the left. you need to click on the Right most rectangle JUST UNDER the sliders area. its a CHECK icon.


----------



## Xeno1

Why u return your MSI?


----------



## mercs213

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Xeno1*
> 
> Why u return your MSI?


I did not want the card after I found out about the real specifications. Mainly the 3.5gb VRAM issue. Really unhappy with Amazon as I do shop there alot.


----------



## Xeno1

. I really dont see much difference from 1600 X 1200 to 1900 X 1440. I do see some though. Are u sure you really need 4gb? I always go with lower resolution and higher FPS.


----------



## mercs213

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Xeno1*
> 
> . I really dont see much difference from 1600 X 1200 to 1900 X 1440. I do see some though. Are u sure you really need 4gb? I always go with lower resolution and higher FPS.


I snagged a good deal on a 980 (got it for 400 bucks). So returned the 970.


----------



## Xeno1

Cyr 3 stable 1900 1400
1502 core
3758 mem
only occasionaly dips below 60 ***s per second


----------



## Xeno1

nice!!!


----------



## Xeno1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mercs213*
> 
> I snagged a good deal on a 980 (got it for 400 bucks). So returned the 970.


Awesome price


----------



## AngryGoldfish

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TheBoom*
> 
> Makes sense. But when I tried to put that case out to EVGA with my older 760 GTX they didn't agree though. Specific reasoning they gave was that the card was rated to perform at stock boost clocks while being stable and nothing more was guaranteed.
> 
> Edit : Actually I realized your analogy is only partially correct. It's more like saying the BMW was made, tested, approved and advertised for a top speed of 260kmh and a user tried to mod the ECU or engine to make it go faster but didn't work. In which case BMW would be well within its rights to reject the notion for a replacement. The only way I see them doing so is out of courtesy or for public relations sake. So yeah it's still worth a try.


Sorry if I'm repeating myself and don't understand you, but the idea that the BMW was rated to 260kmh but completely crashes at 280kmh shows there may be an issue with the design that, as you say, may be liable for a courtesy return or a public relations endeavour. Sure, they only guaranteed it for 260kmh, but it might suggest an issue that will crop up later on if it performs so badly when pushed that bit harder. I've never seen a card perform so badly after an overclock that wasn't throttling.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Xeno1*
> 
> Im not Cysis 3 stable with
> 1559 core
> 7820 mem
> 115% power limit
> +50mv
> 
> Have to play with it some more. GPUZ Says my ASIC is ******* only 65% Piss **** poor. But i have read that this figure is kinda bull anyways
> 
> Also i cant increase voltage in MSI Afterburner. its grayed out.
> I can increase voltage in EVGA Precsion X but its layout is not to my liking
> Running both at the same time is likely not helping matters either


My ASIC score is 64%. I had to modify my BIOS to stabilize 1535/7600Mhz. Hynix memory on a G1 Gaming. I might be able to eke more from my core, but 7600Mhz is the highest game-stable memory overclock.


----------



## TheBoom

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *AngryGoldfish*
> 
> Sorry if I'm repeating myself and don't understand you, but the idea that the BMW was rated to 260kmh but completely crashes at 280kmh shows there may be an issue with the design that, as you say, may be liable for a courtesy return or a public relations endeavour. Sure, they only guaranteed it for 260kmh, but it might suggest an issue that will crop up later on if it performs so badly when pushed that bit harder. I've never seen a card perform so badly after an overclock that wasn't throttling.


Techincally if it does crash at 280kmh it wouldn't be their problem since it was never rated for that. Unless you mean that since it crashes at 280kmh that may indicate that there are issues with the car below that speed as well. Which I don't suppose most manufacturers would agree with. For example EVGA with my 760 GTX. But well yeah that's exactly what I meant. It's well within their rights to reject a replacement but they might do so out of courtesy.


----------



## AngryGoldfish

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TheBoom*
> 
> Techincally if it does crash at 280kmh it wouldn't be their problem since it was never rated for that. Unless you mean that since it crashes at 280kmh that may indicate that there are issues with the car below that speed as well. Which I don't suppose most manufacturers would agree with. For example EVGA with my 760 GTX. But well yeah that's exactly what I meant. It's well within their rights to reject a replacement but they might do so out of courtesy.


Yeah, that's what I mean. Performance like that might suggest deeper problems, I don't know. If I was an engineer, I'd be curious.


----------



## Xeno1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *AngryGoldfish*
> 
> Sorry if I'm repeating myself and don't understand you, but the idea that the BMW was rated to 260kmh but completely crashes at 280kmh shows there may be an issue with the design that, as you say, may be liable for a courtesy return or a public relations endeavour. Sure, they only guaranteed it for 260kmh, but it might suggest an issue that will crop up later on if it performs so badly when pushed that bit harder. I've never seen a card perform so badly after an overclock that wasn't throttling.
> My ASIC score is 64%. I had to modify my BIOS to stabilize 1535/7600Mhz. Hynix memory on a G1 Gaming. I might be able to eke more from my core, but 7600Mhz is the highest game-stable memory overclock.


noted. will update. I really have no clue with Bios moding. I dont want to go there. 340 was a ****ton of money, i really cant afford to brick my card.


----------



## PalominoCreek

So today I start my computer and my monitor isn't recognized, after a period of stability. I had to reinstall drivers and whatnot. Is this a common issue with G1 cards because honestly it's pretty annoying. Sure, it's not a big issue but if there's some sort of BIOS that could help me solve it once and for all it'd be great. I struggled for 5 hours the first day I tried to install the card because I had no idea what was going on with it.

Plus as I have stated before my card seems to have a 980 BIOS on it, I'm probably talking nonsense but googling my BIOS it seems that it's only used on 980 cards which is pretty odd.

Just wondering if it's a common issue or not and if there's an easy solution to it.

BIOS version on my card currently for anyone's that's interested in offering a helping hand: 84.04.2F.00.80


----------



## enios

Is anyone else getting extremely poor PassMark ratings in 2D with the GTX 970?

3D is fine though


----------



## Xeno1

Goldfish- that was a cool movie, the assassin and the little girl.
I'm trying your clocks on Cry 3 now


----------



## Xeno1

cant do it. crash to desk. preety sure its the vram


----------



## ludkoto

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *PalominoCreek*
> 
> So today I start my computer and my monitor isn't recognized, after a period of stability. I had to reinstall drivers and whatnot. Is this a common issue with G1 cards because honestly it's pretty annoying. Sure, it's not a big issue but if there's some sort of BIOS that could help me solve it once and for all it'd be great. I struggled for 5 hours the first day I tried to install the card because I had no idea what was going on with it.
> 
> Plus as I have stated before my card seems to have a 980 BIOS on it, I'm probably talking nonsense but googling my BIOS it seems that it's only used on 980 cards which is pretty odd.
> 
> Just wondering if it's a common issue or not and if there's an easy solution to it.
> 
> BIOS version on my card currently for anyone's that's interested in offering a helping hand: 84.04.2F.00.80


I didn\t have any problems with my card when i instaled tried all them ports my bios was F10 now updated to F13 from Gigabyte page seeing no difference. Tried a fast OC few mins ago in AC Rogue witch is not demanding at all and Shadow of Mordor didn' t play long coz need to rest OC is 1567MHz and 7600mem no voltage added.
I think your bios is F10. You can try update it to F13 not sure how much it would help better wait for some more experienced advice.


----------



## bluedevil

Trying to decide if I should watercooled my 970.....gets about 73C with about 79% fan speed....


----------



## PalominoCreek

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ludkoto*
> 
> I didn\t have any problems with my card when i instaled tried all them ports my bios was F10 now updated to F13 from Gigabyte page seeing no difference. Tried a fast OC few mins ago in AC Rogue witch is not demanding at all and Shadow of Mordor didn' t play long coz need to rest OC is 1567MHz and 7600mem no voltage added.
> I think your bios is F10. You can try update it to F13 not sure how much it would help better wait for some more experienced advice.


F10, F13. What are the differences?


----------



## GEO147

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *hurricane28*
> 
> Okay, good luck man


So I'm getting a full refund for the card. So just went a ahead and bought another one. So hopefully they cross in the post or I have the new one first. Was trying to minimise the downtime an RMA causes. I'm a bit sick with all this hassle as the Sli GTX 670's I had were awesome bar the 2gb vram. Never a problem with them, and was expecting the 970 to blow the doors off, hopefully that will happen when I get the replacement.


----------



## AngryGoldfish

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *bluedevil*
> 
> Trying to decide if I should watercooled my 970.....gets about 73C with about 79% fan speed....


That seems hot. I settle at around 60°C with 60% fan usage. I have the G1 Gaming version, but the differences shouldn't be that huge.


----------



## bluedevil

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *AngryGoldfish*
> 
> That seems hot. I settle at around 60°C with 60% fan usage. I have the G1 Gaming version, but the differences shouldn't be that huge.


Of course I was running FurMark to get those numbers...


----------



## AngryGoldfish

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *bluedevil*
> 
> Of course I was running FurMark to get those numbers...


Oh, OK. I peak at around 65°C after a couple of hours of Fire Strike. Isn't Furmark known to be even tougher than that?


----------



## bluedevil

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *AngryGoldfish*
> 
> Oh, OK. I peak at around 65°C after a couple of hours of Fire Strike. Isn't Furmark known to be even tougher than that?


Yep. It's not like the fan at 79% was loud or anything. Was just gonna order a CM Glacer 240l V2 anyways and thought about getting a EK block, backplate, and a extra 120mm mcr120 rad to top it off.


----------



## AngryGoldfish

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *bluedevil*
> 
> Yep. It's not like the fan at 79% was loud or anything. Was just gonna order a CM Glacer 240l V2 anyways and thought about getting a EK block, backplate, and a extra 120mm mcr120 rad to top it off.


Yeah, I've been contemplating doing that with the Fractal or Swiftech expandable coolers. The Glacer isn't available in the EU, I don't think.


----------



## Second

Hey I want to join the club!



http://www.techpowerup.com/gpuz/details.php?id=am675


----------



## Xeno1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *PalominoCreek*
> 
> So today I start my computer and my monitor isn't recognized, after a period of stability. I had to reinstall drivers and whatnot. Is this a common issue with G1 cards because honestly it's pretty annoying. Sure, it's not a big issue but if there's some sort of BIOS that could help me solve it once and for all it'd be great. I struggled for 5 hours the first day I tried to install the card because I had no idea what was going on with it.
> 
> Plus as I have stated before my card seems to have a 980 BIOS on it, I'm probably talking nonsense but googling my BIOS it seems that it's only used on 980 cards which is pretty odd.
> 
> Just wondering if it's a common issue or not and if there's an easy solution to it.
> 
> BIOS version on my card currently for anyone's that's interested in offering a helping hand: 84.04.2F.00.80


What is your MOBO and what version is your BIOS?

Sometimes a BIOS reversion works. I repeat A REVERSION.


----------



## Xeno1

i dont have ur mother board, But all Companies include fixes that they dont list


----------



## jlhawn

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Second*
> 
> Hey I want to join the club!
> 
> 
> 
> http://www.techpowerup.com/gpuz/details.php?id=am675


sign up on page 1 of this thread.


----------



## Xeno1

i love this card. Cyr3 shaders look bad. Not impressed. Guys give me another game to try out my new badd asss Gpu?


----------



## hazard99

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *bluedevil*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *AngryGoldfish*
> 
> Oh, OK. I peak at around 65°C after a couple of hours of Fire Strike. Isn't Furmark known to be even tougher than that?
> 
> 
> 
> Yep. It's not like the fan at 79% was loud or anything. Was just gonna order a CM Glacer 240l V2 anyways and thought about getting a EK block, backplate, and a extra 120mm mcr120 rad to top it off.
Click to expand...

I typically will peak over 70c and during other times during the day it runs at 65. I personally think the tempature of my room plays a large part in it .I highly doubt I want to water cool just because it gets hot in my room .So my question is what is the temp that will fry your card . 70 seems a bit low for that . .


----------



## TheADLA

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Xeno1*
> 
> i love this card. Cyr3 shaders look bad. Not impressed. Guys give me another game to try out my new badd asss Gpu?


You can try Dying Light or Far Cry 4


----------



## TheADLA

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Second*
> 
> Hey I want to join the club!
> 
> 
> 
> http://www.techpowerup.com/gpuz/details.php?id=am675


Welcome








I always tried to register via the Form on page 1 but I failed since it is Google related and everything concerning Google is blocked here


----------



## TheADLA

Guys I have a question. I dunno if it already has been answered somewhere but recently my Core Clock doesn't reset itself down to 135 MHZ after gaming, or watching a movie, benchmarking etc. It goes down to 1139 MHZ and stays there. When I turn on my rig, it is at 135 MHZ but after using whatever application, it doesn't clock down anymore. I already checked. I don't have any background apps (except the usual Virus Scanner, Firewall, Afterburner, GeForce experience). I also tried to change Power Management from Max to Adaptive, no result.
Any ideas on that?









Thanks in advance


----------



## trihy

What anti virus are you using? I think there is a problem with some, can´t remember which one at this moment.


----------



## TheBoom

Does anyone have better recommended settings for the 970 than the geforce experience optimized ones for ACU? I've noticed with the geforce exp recommended settings framerates hover around 45 fps which is a little on the low side for me. Would like to tweak the settings without affecting IQ too much to get it to around 55-60fps.

I'm also using the sweetfx mod but don't really see any diff in both IQ and performance.

Edit : Probably the reason why it hovers around 45fps instead of closer to 60 fps with optimal settings is because I run it at 1200p instead of 1080p


----------



## fisher6

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TheBoom*
> 
> Does anyone have better recommended settings for the 970 than the geforce experience optimized ones for ACU? I've noticed with the geforce exp recommended settings framerates hover around 45 fps which is a little on the low side for me. Would like to tweak the settings without affecting IQ too much to get it to around 55-60fps.
> 
> I'm also using the sweetfx mod but don't really see any diff in both IQ and performance.
> 
> Edit : Probably the reason why it hovers around 45fps instead of closer to 60 fps with optimal settings is because I run it at 1200p instead of 1080p


Which settings are you running the game at? My FPS mostly hovers in the [email protected] but sometimes dips to 46 but I expect that from ACU. I can check later when I get home my current settings. Been a while since i have checked them but the game looks nice (no sfx though).


----------



## Xeno1

About 80 is the limit. I would not worry about anything below that. Crank that fan up to 100%. Its loud at first but u really do get used to it. At 100% fan i bet u will never get over 70C.


----------



## TheBoom

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *fisher6*
> 
> Which settings are you running the game at? My FPS mostly hovers in the [email protected] but sometimes dips to 46 but I expect that from ACU. I can check later when I get home my current settings. Been a while since i have checked them but the game looks nice (no sfx though).


All maxed out with TXAA at 1200p. Which is what geforce experience recommends. But my FPS hovers in the 40-50 range. Change TXAA to 2XMSAA and I get about 50-60fps with occasional drops to 45 fps and above instead.

What update/patch are you on?


----------



## hurricane28

My highest score so far


----------



## bluedevil

Just figured out my card thermal throttles at 80C. Might just go WCing after all!


----------



## PalominoCreek

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Xeno1*
> 
> What is your MOBO and what version is your BIOS?
> 
> Sometimes a BIOS reversion works. I repeat A REVERSION.


Asrock Z87 Extreme 4. I don't know what you mean by reversion exactly but if you mean a reset I did that already, took out the battery and all.

Any other solutions? There's a BIOS on Gigabyte website that apparently "improves compatibility with some monitors". I would like to flash that one if it solves the issue but I'm not an expert on the matter and since my card seems to have a 980 BIOS I'm on a tough spot.


----------



## Wirerat

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *bluedevil*
> 
> Just figured out my card thermal throttles at 80C. Might just go WCing after all!


These cards are awsome under a wb. Mine never goes over 40c gaming, 45c benching.


----------



## AngryGoldfish

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *hazard99*
> 
> I typically will peak over 70c and during other times during the day it runs at 65. I personally think the tempature of my room plays a large part in it .I highly doubt I want to water cool just because it gets hot in my room .So my question is what is the temp that will fry your card . 70 seems a bit low for that . .


70°C is fine. I think frying temperatures are more in the 90°C range.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TheBoom*
> 
> Does anyone have better recommended settings for the 970 than the geforce experience optimized ones for ACU? I've noticed with the geforce exp recommended settings framerates hover around 45 fps which is a little on the low side for me. Would like to tweak the settings without affecting IQ too much to get it to around 55-60fps.
> 
> I'm also using the sweetfx mod but don't really see any diff in both IQ and performance.
> 
> Edit : Probably the reason why it hovers around 45fps instead of closer to 60 fps with optimal settings is because I run it at 1200p instead of 1080p


I've never found the GeForce Experience recommended settings were usable. They were either way too reserved or way too demanding. They insisted that Mass Effect 3 couldn't be played with DSR, but that Far Cry 3 could.







I was hitting high FPS in ME3, but 30 FPS in Far Cry 3. I only use Geforce Experience to disable the LED on my G1 Gaming, which will be turned on once I get round to replacing it with a white one. Then I'll remove GeForce Experience. It's intrusive and does nothing for me.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *hurricane28*
> 
> My highest score so far


Nice, man. 14000 is the elusive score for the 970. I'm nowhere near it, but that's the silicon lottery.


----------



## Rhadamanthis

hi guys anyone post ichill 970 ultra DHS bios?


----------



## hurricane28

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *AngryGoldfish*
> 
> 70°C is fine. I think frying temperatures are more in the 90°C range.
> I've never found the GeForce Experience recommended settings were usable. They were either way too reserved or way too demanding. They insisted that Mass Effect 3 couldn't be played with DSR, but that Far Cry 3 could.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I was hitting high FPS in ME3, but 30 FPS in Far Cry 3. I only use Geforce Experience to disable the LED on my G1 Gaming, which will be turned on once I get round to replacing it with a white one. Then I'll remove GeForce Experience. It's intrusive and does nothing for me.
> Nice, man. 14000 is the elusive score for the 970. I'm nowhere near it, but that's the silicon lottery.


Thnx man, I am very happy with this card. That is why i always buy MSI GPU's, they tin to have better silicon than other brands for example Asus.


----------



## Loretai

Hey guys, recently i started to overclock mine g1 gaming 970
atm i reached 1600mhz core clock i can run stable without touching power limit and voltage but from time to time driver reset
so i started incresing power limit and voltages then i noticed mine card started to boost itself even more.

Correct me if im wrong
i though that max core clock is when u start see your gpu artefacting
and driver crushing happens when core voltage its too low
or im wrong?

what is max safe core voltage i can apply?

all tips are welcome
thanks in advance


----------



## pokerapar88

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Loretai*
> 
> Hey guys, recently i started to overclock mine g1 gaming 970
> atm i reached 1600mhz core clock i can run stable without touching power limit and voltage but from time to time driver reset
> so i started incresing power limit and voltages then i noticed mine card started to boost itself even more.
> 
> Correct me if im wrong
> i though that max core clock is when u start see your gpu artefacting
> and driver crushing happens when core voltage its too low
> or im wrong?
> 
> what is max safe core voltage i can apply?
> 
> all tips are welcome
> thanks in advance


You are correct, there's no "safe" core voltage, you can max out voltage and you will be fine, problem is higher voltage will reduce the GPU's lifespan. Also, temps will increase significantly.
I'm currently running 1535mhz on the core with +10mv perfectly stable, ideal for 24/7 on summer (well, technically its autumn now, in my country, but temps are around 100ºF on a hot day), it won't go past 71ºC.


----------



## Loretai

driver crashing its caused by not enough vcore?


----------



## pokerapar88

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Loretai*
> 
> driver crashing its caused by not enough vcore?


Yes, driver crashing = instability due to low voltage.
Artifacting can be caused by instability due to a very high OC on the core or Vram.
If you are not artifacting you can always up the Vcore a notch and cross your fingers.


----------



## Loretai

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *pokerapar88*
> 
> Yes, driver crashing = instability due to low voltage.
> Artifacting can be caused by instability due to a very high OC on the core or Vram.
> If you are not artifacting you can always up the Vcore a notch and cross your fingers.


thats awsom and it means that i have some headroom since i havent seen artifacting yet and ive been so fat as 1628mhz just driver crashes from time to time.


----------



## pokerapar88

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Loretai*
> 
> thats awsom and it means that i have some headroom since i havent seen artifacting yet and ive been so fat as 1628mhz just driver crashes from time to time.


Yeah, it's a great number, haven't seen that number on any other gtx 970 yet, are you overclocking the vram too or the core only? because vram does oc pretty good too and it gives a bump in fps, but if you oc both core and vram, you may notice that it is hharder to mantain stability with a lower vcore. test stability with msi kombustor.


----------



## Loretai

atm im doing just coreclock when i find max stable core clock i try to find max for vram


----------



## AngryGoldfish

I'd be interested to see whether anything past 1600Mhz actually does any good for the scores. I've heard when the 970 starts reaching that high—which is an incredibly high overclock on stock BIOS and stock cooler—the benefits don't scale well.


----------



## Loretai

i did modify my bios but only fan curve cuz it was too laud on stock
probally i lost my warranty by doing that right?

so far i find out max of 1605mhz core and 7800mhz vram with 1,262 Vcore wich was able to run firestrike without displaydriver crashing haven seen any artifacting so far


----------



## Wirerat

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *AngryGoldfish*
> 
> I'd be interested to see whether anything past 1600Mhz actually does any good for the scores. I've heard when the 970 starts reaching that high-which is an incredibly high overclock on stock BIOS and stock cooler-the benefits don't scale well.


above 1500mhz is mostly epeen on a 970. I still run 1560 just cause tho







The same is true for 8000mhz vram.


----------



## hazard99

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Wirerat*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *AngryGoldfish*
> 
> I'd be interested to see whether anything past 1600Mhz actually does any good for the scores. I've heard when the 970 starts reaching that high-which is an incredibly high overclock on stock BIOS and stock cooler-the benefits don't scale well.
> 
> 
> 
> above 1500mhz is all epeen on a 970. The same is true for 8000mhz vram. I can hit 8100 bench stable but it offers no real gain.
Click to expand...

I stopped at 1518 it's where I saw the biggest gains anything was a major loss .


----------



## Wirerat

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *hazard99*
> 
> I stopped at 1518 it's where I saw the biggest gains anything was a major loss .


1600mhz is in reach for me. I have 1560 game stable at only 1.26v. Totally not worth more voltage tho.


----------



## hazard99

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Wirerat*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *hazard99*
> 
> I stopped at 1518 it's where I saw the biggest gains anything was a major loss .
> 
> 
> 
> 1600mhz is in reach for me. I have 1560 game stable at only 1.26v. Totally not worth more voltage tho.
Click to expand...

I am at 1.243 but I'm considering going lower I would just prefer to be stable for a bit .


----------



## TheADLA

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *trihy*
> 
> What anti virus are you using? I think there is a problem with some, can´t remember which one at this moment.


Bitdefender as AV, ZoneAlarm as FW

EDIT: I found the problem. Bitdefender


----------



## chartiet

Well, Gig 970 G1 so far is at no added voltage yet (1.218v), Power Limit just at 112%, stock bios, Core 1540mhz, Mem untouched (1752mhz) and hitting the following;

Valley = 60.7/2538
Heaven = 58.6/1477
FireStrike = 8890/12913/4858/4252

Things on track so far?


----------



## hamzta09

Ive noticed something strange.
In BF4 and Far Cry 4, my GPU's mem clock sticks to 3005MHz each. (1502mhz)

But in WoW it sticks to 3505Mhz

Anyone know whats up?

New MSI Afterburner also disallows overclocking entirely, the slider reverts back to 0.


----------



## TopicClocker

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *chartiet*
> 
> Well, Gig 970 G1 so far is at no added voltage yet (1.218v), Power Limit just at 112%, stock bios, Core 1540mhz, Mem untouched (1752mhz) and hitting the following;
> 
> Valley = 60.7/2538
> Heaven = 58.6/1477
> FireStrike = 8890/12913/4858/4252
> 
> Things on track so far?


Looking good!

On stock volts I can get 1530MHz Core and 3888 MHz Memory.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *hamzta09*
> 
> Ive noticed something strange.
> In BF4 and Far Cry 4, my GPU's mem clock sticks to 3005MHz each. (1502mhz)
> 
> But in WoW it sticks to 3505Mhz
> 
> Anyone know whats up?
> 
> New MSI Afterburner also disallows overclocking entirely, the slider reverts back to 0.


Hmm I have no idea, the only time my card underclocks is when the GPU load is really low or I'm not playing any games.
Does GPU-Z show the same speed?


----------



## PalominoCreek

Folks, I'll ask again but if I'm annoying someone you can tell me and I'll just make a separate thread. I want to flash my BIOS to solve this monitor issue I'm having but I have no idea which one to download from here: http://www.gigabyte.com/products/product-page.aspx?pid=5209#bios

My memory is Hynix but I have no idea what do those "FNUMBER" mean and how do I find out which one does my card have?

So after sixty miliseconds in google I found this post which explained everything in detail (thanks Cyclonit!) http://www.overclock.net/t/1514085/official-nvidia-gtx-970-owners-club/12560#post_23486808. It appears that I have the version F10 for which there is no update yet, I guess I'll have to keep plugging out power cables and reinstalling drivers everytime it happens.

Sorry everyone for being a pain.


----------



## Loretai

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Wirerat*
> 
> above 1500mhz is mostly epeen on a 970. I still run 1560 just cause tho
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The same is true for 8000mhz vram.


well i actually did some test with tombraider becouse its fast and its gpubound game and here what i got:

Nvidia reference boosted to 1276mhz and score 128 fps wich gives 9,9 fps per mhz
G1 gaming stock boosted to 1404mhz and score 137 fps wich gives 10,2 fps per mhz
G1 gaming max OC boosted to 1605 mhz and score 153 fps wich gives10,4 fps per mhz

in cocnlusion i would say that overclocking gtx 970 gives good result no matter what clock u set and that high overclock scale even better as u gaining more fremes per mhz with higher overclock.

ofc i dont say that is rule its just what i get.

i will post vid of that soon.


----------



## mauley

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *PalominoCreek*
> 
> Folks, I'll ask again but if I'm annoying someone you can tell me and I'll just make a separate thread. I want to flash my BIOS to solve this monitor issue I'm having but I have no idea which one to download from here: http://www.gigabyte.com/products/product-page.aspx?pid=5209#bios
> 
> My memory is Hynix but I have no idea what do those "FNUMBER" mean and how do I find out which one does my card have?
> 
> So after sixty miliseconds in google I found this post which explained everything in detail (thanks Cyclonit!) http://www.overclock.net/t/1514085/official-nvidia-gtx-970-owners-club/12560#post_23486808. It appears that I have the version F10 for which there is no update yet, I guess I'll have to keep plugging out power cables and reinstalling drivers everytime it happens.
> 
> Sorry everyone for being a pain.


If you have the F10 you should use the F13 update for your card. It says so on the description to the right that if you have an F10 -F12 BIOS then that is the update for you.


----------



## Loretai

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Loretai*
> 
> well i actually did some test with tombraider becouse its fast and its gpubound game and here what i got:
> 
> Nvidia reference boosted to 1276mhz and score 128 fps wich gives 9,9 fps per mhz
> G1 gaming stock boosted to 1404mhz and score 137 fps wich gives 10,2 fps per mhz
> G1 gaming max OC boosted to 1605 mhz and score 153 fps wich gives10,4 fps per mhz
> 
> in cocnlusion i would say that overclocking gtx 970 gives good result no matter what clock u set and that high overclock scale even better as u gaining more fremes per mhz with higher overclock.
> 
> ofc i dont say that is rule its just what i get.
> 
> i will post vid of that soon.


promised vid


----------



## Switchkill

Stock clocks since the kernel crashes using x server on ubuntu 14.04lts


----------



## Switchkill

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Loretai*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Loretai*
> 
> well i actually did some test with tombraider becouse its fast and its gpubound game and here what i got:
> 
> Nvidia reference boosted to 1276mhz and score 128 fps wich gives 9,9 fps per mhz
> G1 gaming stock boosted to 1404mhz and score 137 fps wich gives 10,2 fps per mhz
> G1 gaming max OC boosted to 1605 mhz and score 153 fps wich gives10,4 fps per mhz
> 
> in cocnlusion i would say that overclocking gtx 970 gives good result no matter what clock u set and that high overclock scale even better as u gaining more fremes per mhz with higher overclock.
> 
> ofc i dont say that is rule its just what i get.
> 
> i will post vid of that soon.
> 
> 
> 
> promised vid
Click to expand...

I was able to do 1567 on the core with 7500mhz on memeory before it starts tearing and artifacting


----------



## Loretai

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Switchkill*
> 
> I was able to do 1567 on the core with 7500mhz on memeory before it starts tearing and artifacting


i havent noticed any articacting and tearing yet on mine just display driver crushing probally due to lack of vcore
i also noticed when you increse vcore gpu tend to increse its boost clock by itself


----------



## TPCbench

Guys,

Can you try the custom benchmarks here using FRAPS ?
https://www.youtube.com/channel/UCqeBgJxUaK4LUbzOzS1zRFg/videos

I hope you can share your results, avg. fps and min. fps will do. Please don't forget to indicate the game settings you used and the specifications of your gaming PC.

Any suggestions would be appreciated.

Thank you


----------



## Switchkill

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Loretai*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Switchkill*
> 
> I was able to do 1567 on the core with 7500mhz on memeory before it starts tearing and artifacting
> 
> 
> 
> i havent noticed any articacting and tearing yet on mine just display driver crushing probally due to lack of vcore
> i also noticed when you increse vcore gpu tend to increse its boost clock by itself
Click to expand...

Yeah gpu does that, thanks to the tomfoolery of nvidia,there is nothing left as pure overclocking now on rhe nvidia side :/


----------



## Mandeep Singh

guys. i saw weird thing today,
i played game for hour and then closed it, i went to Adobe after effects, i saw the buttons on this software was sparkling like Pixel Dots, i dont know how to explain..
i unplugged the HDMI cable and then re entered and that thing gone.
im bit worried..
any guess?


----------



## hazard99

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *chartiet*
> 
> Well, Gig 970 G1 so far is at no added voltage yet (1.218v), Power Limit just at 112%, stock bios, Core 1540mhz, Mem untouched (1752mhz) and hitting the following;
> 
> Valley = 60.7/2538
> Heaven = 58.6/1477
> FireStrike = 8890/12913/4858/4252
> 
> Things on track so far?


Looks like you are about at the same point I am though you are pushing 1540, I found my scores dropping at that clock speed.

Gtx 970 gaming 4g modded bios to set a base clock of 1266mhz boosted up to 1518mhz

Heaven extreme tessellation at 1080 8x AA

Fps 59.8
score 1507

Valley extreme HD 1080 8xaa
Fps 60.7
score 2539(this seems to go up at certain times)

Firestrike free version

Graphics 13385
physics 8603 combined 3195
over system score 9544


----------



## bluedevil

Is anyone here getting any sort of refunds still? Bought mine in September and thinking about going to a GTX 980 possibly.


----------



## Hequaqua

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *bluedevil*
> 
> Is anyone here getting any sort of refunds still? Bought mine in September and thinking about going to a GTX 980 possibly.


I was able to get 10% back on my purchase from Newegg. 40.00(US) It was actually 34.99 but they rounded it up to the 40.00.

I had no desire to return the card. I am perfectly happy with the performance I am getting. I am running a modded bios. 1556/[email protected] I'm thinking of going sli at some point. The 980 might be the better card, but it comes with a nice price increase as well.


----------



## chartiet

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TopicClocker*
> 
> Looking good!
> 
> On stock volts I can get 1530MHz Core and 3888 MHz Memory.


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *hazard99*
> 
> Looks like you are about at the same point I am though you are pushing 1540, I found my scores dropping at that clock speed.
> 
> Gtx 970 gaming 4g modded bios to set a base clock of 1266mhz boosted up to 1518mhz
> 
> Heaven extreme tessellation at 1080 8x AA
> 
> Fps 59.8
> score 1507
> 
> Valley extreme HD 1080 8xaa
> Fps 60.7
> score 2539(this seems to go up at certain times)
> 
> Firestrike free version
> 
> Graphics 13385
> physics 8603 combined 3195
> over system score 9544


At 1560mhz I got through multiple Valley and Heaven runs (scores haven't dipped) and got average 61/2551 and 59.1/1489, respectively. Only got through one run of FireStrike with 8917/11952/4861/4247 but have gotten driver crashes on all other tries after re-start. I guess 1560mhz isn't quite stable at stock volts. Screenie is just after only completed FS run at 1560mhz. I'll have to work at more tonight.


----------



## PalominoCreek

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mauley*
> 
> If you have the F10 you should use the F13 update for your card. It says so on the description to the right that if you have an F10 -F12 BIOS then that is the update for you.


Oh darn. D:

To my defense it was like 4AM here when I wrote that, I wasn't running at max clock speed.










Well, I'll be flashing it then. I'm a bit nervous about it because this card doesn't have a fallback BIOS. Should I be using Gigabyte's BIOS flash tool or nvflash?

Thanks btw! :d


----------



## Loretai

u should use gigabyte program mind that card have 2 bioses one u can flash from first dvi port and second from another one.
DP bios its for 1st one and DD its for second one.
You should not be worry do biosbackup before.

When i tried to figure out proper settings for mine while i was flashing custom bios i did like 20 bios flashes all i can say its 100%safe unles u disconect power or reset ur pc during process.

just before flashing go to device manager and disable ur graphics in device manager.
gigabyte program will tell u that u cant have instaled display drivers but it aint true. its enough to just disable graphic card in device manager.
but if u afraid u can uninstall drivers before thats up to you.


----------



## AngryGoldfish

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *chartiet*
> 
> Well, Gig 970 G1 so far is at no added voltage yet (1.218v), Power Limit just at 112%, stock bios, Core 1540mhz, Mem untouched (1752mhz) and hitting the following;
> 
> Valley = 60.7/2538
> Heaven = 58.6/1477
> FireStrike = 8890/12913/4858/4252
> 
> Things on track so far?


Yeah, your scores are about right. Push that memory and you'll jump up a bunch. Enjoy!

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *PalominoCreek*
> 
> Folks, I'll ask again but if I'm annoying someone you can tell me and I'll just make a separate thread. I want to flash my BIOS to solve this monitor issue I'm having but I have no idea which one to download from here: http://www.gigabyte.com/products/product-page.aspx?pid=5209#bios
> 
> My memory is Hynix but I have no idea what do those "FNUMBER" mean and how do I find out which one does my card have?
> 
> So after sixty miliseconds in google I found this post which explained everything in detail (thanks Cyclonit!) http://www.overclock.net/t/1514085/official-nvidia-gtx-970-owners-club/12560#post_23486808. It appears that I have the version F10 for which there is no update yet, I guess I'll have to keep plugging out power cables and reinstalling drivers everytime it happens.
> 
> Sorry everyone for being a pain.


I would contact Gigabyte, if you haven't already and see what they say. You shouldn't have to put up with that.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Loretai*
> 
> well i actually did some test with tombraider becouse its fast and its gpubound game and here what i got:
> 
> Nvidia reference boosted to 1276mhz and score 128 fps wich gives 9,9 fps per mhz
> G1 gaming stock boosted to 1404mhz and score 137 fps wich gives 10,2 fps per mhz
> G1 gaming max OC boosted to 1605 mhz and score 153 fps wich gives10,4 fps per mhz
> 
> in cocnlusion i would say that overclocking gtx 970 gives good result no matter what clock u set and that high overclock scale even better as u gaining more fremes per mhz with higher overclock.
> 
> ofc i dont say that is rule its just what i get.
> 
> i will post vid of that soon.


What settings were you using?

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *PalominoCreek*
> 
> Oh darn. D:
> 
> To my defense it was like 4AM here when I wrote that, I wasn't running at max clock speed.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Well, I'll be flashing it then. I'm a bit nervous about it because this card doesn't have a fallback BIOS. Should I be using Gigabyte's BIOS flash tool or nvflash?
> 
> Thanks btw! :d


Flashing is easy with nvflash or Gigabyte's tool. Make sure you have the correct version, make sure your drivers are disabled, back up your original BIOS, make sure your system and electricity is stable (don't do it in a thunder storm, in other words) and you should be fine.


----------



## tubnotub1

After a good month of deliberation I ended up picking up a pair of Gigabyte GTX970 G1 Gaming GPUs to replace my (not so gracefully) aging GTX 580s. Thus far I am extremely impressed with the Gigabyte cards and Maxwell itself despite my being ~6 months late to the party.

The cards are benchmark stable at a boost clock of ~1530, and a mem clock of 2003 (scored Samsung ICs!) at stock voltage, 112% power target.

24/7 clocks I have landed on are ~1475 boost, 1900 mem with a power target of 105%. Cards idle at 27c and 31c respectively and rarely if ever hit above 65c on load with a custom fan profile.

ASIC quality on one of the cards is 74, the other is 68.

3D Mark Firestrike score of 16622, which doesn't seem terrible considering I am still running a 2600k. The run was done on my 24/7 OC of 4.5, the CPU is benchmark stable upwards of 4.65 so that score could be a bit higher.

10/10, would buy a third of my motherboard could support it.


----------



## Loretai

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *AngryGoldfish*
> 
> What settings were you using?
> .


for benchmark i use Ultra preset in 1080p


----------



## AngryGoldfish

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Loretai*
> 
> for benchmark i use Ultra preset in 1080p


I scored 152 FPS at Ultra settings (no effects like MSAA or Tessellation) with Tomb Raider at 1535/7600Mhz on my 970.


----------



## Loretai

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *AngryGoldfish*
> 
> I scored 152 FPS at Ultra settings (no effects like MSAA or Tessellation) with Tomb Raider at 1535/7600Mhz on my 970.


for me was just ultra i looked in and tessalation is ON and antyaliasing its FXAA


----------



## kanttii

Whoa a new personal record: http://www.3dmark.com/3dm/6321916?







stable with Firestrike, no crashes even after an hour. No artifacts to be seen either, weirdly.

It's not gamestable (I get artifacts) though, I have to lower core and memory a bit, depending on game - for example 1540 core and 1937 memory for Cities: Skylines, and 1585 core 2000 memory for WoW, 1571 core and 1980 memory for Far Cry 4 and AC Unity... I played around with customizing the BIOS, but something in either power OR voltage caused instability, so I returned to that version of BIOS where I have only increased power and fan speeds. 1.256V voltage is max this can do.

BTW why does Valley report that 1540mhz core as 1616mhz?! :O

I attached the ROM for reference if anyone needs!

stock_morepower_louderfans_kanttii.zip 136k .zip file


----------



## AngryGoldfish

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Loretai*
> 
> for me was just ultra i looked in and tessalation is ON and antyaliasing its FXAA


Yeah, same. Tess = on, FXAA = on. I really don't think the cards scale well in some cases after a certain point.


----------



## Loretai

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kanttii*
> 
> BTW why does Valley report that 1540mhz core as 1616mhz?! :O


ive been wondering same thing why its reporting ~100 mhz higher clock then its really is?


----------



## hamzta09

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TopicClocker*
> 
> Looking good!
> 
> On stock volts I can get 1530MHz Core and 3888 MHz Memory.
> Hmm I have no idea, the only time my card underclocks is when the GPU load is really low or I'm not playing any games.
> Does GPU-Z show the same speed?


Yep GPU-Z did show same.

I uninstalled driver twice now and reinstalled it, seems to work for now.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *AngryGoldfish*
> 
> Yeah, same. Tess = on, FXAA = on. I really don't think the cards scale well in some cases after a certain point.


Didnt you say you didnt have AA or Tesselation enabled? lol


----------



## AngryGoldfish

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *hamzta09*
> 
> Yep GPU-Z did show same.
> 
> I uninstalled driver twice now and reinstalled it, seems to work for now.
> Didnt you say you didnt have AA or Tesselation enabled? lol


I made a mistake about Tessellation. It was turned on. MSAA, I said, not FXAA. But I did say "no effects like MSAA or Tessellation", so I can understand why that would include FXAA. My mistake.


----------



## ZeVo

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Loretai*
> 
> ive been wondering same thing why its reporting ~100 mhz higher clock then its really is?


Ignore what Valley says, it is wrong. Read what GPUZ/Afterburner or whatever you program use to monitor.


----------



## Loretai

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ZeVo*
> 
> Ignore what Valley says, it is wrong. Read what GPUZ/Afterburner or whatever you program use to monitor.


i know mate im just curious why it shows like that and why they dident fix that, only that.


----------



## Hequaqua

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ZeVo*
> 
> Ignore what Valley says, it is wrong. Read what GPUZ/Afterburner or whatever you program use to monitor.


I think it will show the right readings if the bios has been modded. I know it shows mine correctly.


----------



## Gofspar

If anybody has a 4G MSI card I updated my LTT 970 owners club with voltage bios's for it.

http://linustechtips.com/main/topic/327032-gtx-970-owners-club/


----------



## PalominoCreek

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Loretai*
> 
> u should use gigabyte program mind that card have 2 bioses one u can flash from first dvi port and second from another one.
> DP bios its for 1st one and DD its for second one.
> You should not be worry do biosbackup before.
> 
> When i tried to figure out proper settings for mine while i was flashing custom bios i did like 20 bios flashes all i can say its 100%safe unles u disconect power or reset ur pc during process.
> 
> just before flashing go to device manager and disable ur graphics in device manager.
> gigabyte program will tell u that u cant have instaled display drivers but it aint true. its enough to just disable graphic card in device manager.
> but if u afraid u can uninstall drivers before thats up to you.


NVIDIA Source BIOS Version: DP: 84.04.31.00.B3, DD: 84.04.31.00.B2

This is what it says on the site, but I have neither of those two in my card. I have no idea what DD or DP mean though.

If I do flash, I should uninstall drivers and then disable graphics card before doing it?


----------



## Loretai

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *PalominoCreek*
> 
> NVIDIA Source BIOS Version: DP: 84.04.31.00.B3, DD: 84.04.31.00.B2
> 
> This is what it says on the site, but I have neither of those two in my card. I have no idea what DD or DP mean though.
> 
> If I do flash, I should uninstall drivers and then disable graphics card before doing it?


1 disable graphics in manager
2 start that gigabye vga @bios tool
3 make ur bios backup using gigabye vga @bios tool
4 flash ur bios
5 when flashing its done enable ur graphics card in device manager (that will save u 1 restart)
6 restart your PC
ur done!



if you look at bios version it says GV-N970G1 Gaming-4GD_P.F10

wich means that is f10 DP for g1 gaming card fo when u flash that make sure u chose bios with DP not DD

some of ports on g1 card uses 1st and some 2nd bios so depending where u connect ur video cable u get DP or DD bios in use


----------



## PalominoCreek

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Loretai*
> 
> 1 disable graphics in manager
> 2 start that gigabye vga @bios tool
> 3 make ur bios backup using gigabye vga @bios tool
> 4 flash ur bios
> 5 when flashing its done enable ur graphics card in device manager (that will save u 1 restart)
> 6 restart your PC
> ur done!


Could I know what DD/DP mean and why is my current BIOS not specificied on the download page?


----------



## Gofspar

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Loretai*
> 
> 1 disable graphics in manager
> 2 start that gigabye vga @bios tool
> 3 make ur bios backup using gigabye vga @bios tool
> 4 flash ur bios
> 5 when flashing its done enable ur graphics card in device manager (that will save u 1 restart)
> 6 restart your PC
> ur done!
> 
> 
> 
> if you look at bios version it says GV-N970G1 Gaming-4GD_P.F10
> 
> wich means that is f10 DP for g1 gaming card fo when u flash that make sure u chose bios with DP not DD
> 
> some of ports on g1 card uses 1st and some 2nd bios so depending where u connect ur video cable u get DP or DD bios in use


I made a youtube video right after I saw this to explain flashing.


----------



## Wallboy

Just got finished building my new rig. 4790k and MSI 970's in SLI. My primary monitor is hooked up through HDMI and my secondary old monitor is using the DVI to VGA adapter. When I first boot the system there is no signal on the HDMI monitor, only on the secondary VGA monitor. This stayed likd this until I installed Windows and installed the Nvidia drivers. The HDMI monitor now is recognized, but only when I get into Windows. During POST, only my secondary monitor has a signal.

I'm not sure if this is by design, but if it is, I would much rather have it the other way around, where my primary HDMI monitor is viewable in POST and the BIOS instead of my secondary. Anyone else have this problem? Thanks.


----------



## PalominoCreek

This is mine. Now my concern is that this is what it says on the website "NVIDIA Source BIOS Version: DP: 84.04.31.00.B3, DD: 84.04.31.00.B2"

Neither of those is my current BIOS.


----------



## Loretai

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *PalominoCreek*
> 
> 
> 
> This is mine. Now my concern is that this is what it says on the website "NVIDIA Source BIOS Version: DP: 84.04.31.00.B3, DD: 84.04.31.00.B2"
> 
> Neither of those is my current BIOS.


well
gigabyte software and gpuz shows bios names difrent look screen



u have same card as i do if u start gpu-z check what memory ur card uses and if it uses hynix memory your bios its here

http://www.gigabyte.pl/products/page/vga/gv-n970g1_gaming-4gd/download/

F13


----------



## PalominoCreek

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Loretai*
> 
> well
> gigabyte software and gpuz shows bios names difrent look screen
> 
> 
> 
> u have same card as i do if u start gpu-z check what memory ur card uses and if it uses hynix memory your bios its here
> 
> http://www.gigabyte.pl/products/page/vga/gv-n970g1_gaming-4gd/download/
> 
> F13


Mine is similar to yours except it's 4GD_D and my GPU-Z BIOS ends in 80, not 81.

I'm nervous lol


----------



## Loretai

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *PalominoCreek*
> 
> Mine is similar to yours except it's 4GD_D and my GPU-Z BIOS ends in 80, not 81.
> 
> I'm nervous lol


its normal it depends wich connection u use
when u download bios u will have 2 bioses there just use one named with DD


----------



## Wirerat

Valley reads the max boost clock from the gpu the GPU bios. its never accurate.


----------



## PalominoCreek

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Loretai*
> 
> its normal it depends wich connection u use
> when u download bios u will have 2 bioses there just use one named with DD


Done!



Easier than expected really. I hope not to have any more issues! Thanks Loretai and all the others that helped.


----------



## hamzta09

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Gofspar*
> 
> If anybody has a 4G MSI card I updated my LTT 970 owners club with voltage bios's for it.
> 
> http://linustechtips.com/main/topic/327032-gtx-970-owners-club/


Ey the 1.262v MSI rom has 0% fanspeed at 88c?


----------



## Gofspar

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *hamzta09*
> 
> Ey the 1.262v MSI rom has 0% fanspeed at 88c?


What are you talking about?
Thats the stock fan table from the factory.

I assure you it works 100% because I have a MSI 970 a friend let me borrow.


----------



## hamzta09

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Gofspar*
> 
> What are you talking about?
> Thats the stock fan table from the factory.
> 
> I assure you it works 100% because I have a MSI 970 a friend let me borrow.


No it isnt.

Stock from MSI is
RPM: 2300
TMP13: 88.00
PER13: 100

Your BIOS
PER13: 0
meaning 0% fanspeed at 88c.


----------



## Hequaqua

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Gofspar*
> 
> What are you talking about?
> Thats the stock fan table from the factory.
> 
> I assure you it works 100% because I have a MSI 970 a friend let me borrow.


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *hamzta09*
> 
> No it isnt.
> 
> Stock from MSI is
> RPM: 2300
> TMP13: 88.00
> PER13: 100
> 
> Your BIOS
> PER13: 0
> meaning 0% fanspeed at 88c.


Here is my original MSI GTX 970 Gaming:


----------



## Gofspar

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Hequaqua*
> 
> Here is my original MSI GTX 970 Gaming:


Idk then, but the fan works the way it should.

you should flash it and try it


----------



## hamzta09

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Gofspar*
> 
> Idk then, but the fan works the way it should.
> 
> you should flash it and try it


Why would I want to flash a bios with 0% fanspeed at 88c lol XD


----------



## Hequaqua

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Gofspar*
> 
> Idk then, but the fan works the way it should.
> 
> you should flash it and try it


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *hamzta09*
> 
> Why would I want to flash a bios with 0% fanspeed at 88c lol XD


I'm using my own modded bios. 1556/[email protected] Temps stay about 65°(C) gaming. I think I have my fan at [email protected]°(C).


----------



## Gofspar

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *hamzta09*
> 
> Ey the 1.262v MSI rom has 0% fanspeed at 88c?


I guess I messed up somewhere seems fine now


----------



## Luck100

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Loretai*
> 
> 1 disable graphics in manager
> 2 start that gigabye vga @bios tool
> 3 make ur bios backup using gigabye vga @bios tool
> 4 flash ur bios
> 5 when flashing its done enable ur graphics card in device manager (that will save u 1 restart)
> 6 restart your PC
> ur done!
> 
> 
> 
> if you look at bios version it says GV-N970G1 Gaming-4GD_P.F10
> 
> wich means that is f10 DP for g1 gaming card fo when u flash that make sure u chose bios with DP not DD
> 
> some of ports on g1 card uses 1st and some 2nd bios so depending where u connect ur video cable u get DP or DD bios in use


How does flashing work with SLI? I have GB G1 Gaming too. Do I need to do them 1 card at a time? Physically move the card to the primary PCIE slot to flash? Or just plug the monitor into the card I want to flash? I'm pretty sure I can only see one card with the @bios tool.


----------



## Loretai

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Luck100*
> 
> How does flashing work with SLI? I have GB G1 Gaming too. Do I need to do them 1 card at a time? Physically move the card to the primary PCIE slot to flash? Or just plug the monitor into the card I want to flash? I'm pretty sure I can only see one card with the @bios tool.


I never flashed sli cards but as far as i know they will be flashed one aftter another one so when flashing 1st its done u will ba asked if u want to flash another one.
Thats how it works when u flash using NvFlash so that probally will be the same with Gigabyte vga @bios tool.
But if u want to be sure ask ppls at gigabyte or just simply remove 1 card from ur PC and flash them one after another one.


----------



## Luck100

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Loretai*
> 
> I never flashed sli cards but as far as i know they will be flashed one aftter another one so when flashing 1st its done u will ba asked if u want to flash another one.
> Thats how it works when u flash using NvFlash so that probally will be the same with Gigabyte vga @bios tool.
> But if u want to be sure ask ppls at gigabyte or just simply remove 1 card from ur PC and flash them one after another one.


Yeah, I tried a couple of times in the past with @bios and it refused to flash my cards. Not sure what the problem is, I followed all the steps in your post. I also took at look at NvFlash but is seems like the file format is different from what @bios uses. I just want to update my bios to latest GB version, I don't want to make any other changes.


----------



## Loretai

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Luck100*
> 
> Yeah, I tried a couple of times in the past with @bios and it refused to flash my cards. Not sure what the problem is, I followed all the steps in your post. I also took at look at NvFlash but is seems like the file format is different from what @bios uses. I just want to update my bios to latest GB version, I don't want to make any other changes.


problems might be:

1. make sure u chose proper bios that match ur gpu
2. g1 gaming its dualbios card make sure u use bios matching ur currament connection there is bios marked as DD and DP chosind wrong will not flash ur gpu aswell
3. even memory used on gpu make an diffrence.
4. also u cant flash same bios wich ur card is already using.

here <<< u have instructions by gigabyte


----------



## Luck100

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Loretai*
> 
> problems might be:
> 
> 1. make sure u chose proper bios that match ur gpu
> 2. g1 gaming its dualbios card make sure u use bios matching ur currament connection there is bios marked as DD and DP chosind wrong will not flash ur gpu aswell
> 3. even memory used on gpu make an diffrence.
> 4. also u cant flash same bios wich ur card is already using.
> 
> here <<< u have instructions by gigabyte


Yes, I went through all those steps too. Read the Gigabyte docs, etc. Might give it another try this weekend and see what happens.


----------



## TheADLA

My personal best .Didn't mod my Bios. Too afraid to do it. Is that an okay score?


----------



## Mandeep Singh

guys. i saw weird thing today,
i played game for hour and then closed it, i went to Adobe after effects, i saw the buttons on this software was sparkling like Pixel Dots, i dont know how to explain..
i unplugged the HDMI cable and then re entered and that thing gone.
im bit worried..
any guess?


----------



## Loretai

guys im trying to fing max stable oc for vram on mine card any idea what software i should use for vram tests?


----------



## jlhawn

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mandeep Singh*
> 
> guys. i saw weird thing today,
> i played game for hour and then closed it, i went to Adobe after effects, i saw the buttons on this software was sparkling like Pixel Dots, i dont know how to explain..
> i unplugged the HDMI cable and then re entered and that thing gone.
> im bit worried..
> any guess?


it's a driver issue with the program.
over the years I have seen things like that with about every nvidia gpu I have owned and a number of programs, then a different driver comes out and problem is gone.
then another driver is released and problem comes back, sometimes a re-boot corrects it.
I wouldn't worry about it, if you want you can try re-installing your gpu driver.


----------



## Mandeep Singh

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jlhawn*
> 
> it's a driver issue with the program.
> over the years I have seen things like that with about every nvidia gpu I have owned and a number of programs, then a different driver comes out and problem is gone.
> then another driver is released and problem comes back, sometimes a re-boot corrects it.
> I wouldn't worry about it, if you want you can try re-installing your gpu driver.


oh thanks a lot,
i thought its because of overclocking, im not overclocking since i seen this thing..


----------



## benbenkr

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Loretai*
> 
> guys im trying to fing max stable oc for vram on mine card any idea what software i should use for vram tests?


Yes, it's called *playing games*.


----------



## LandonAaron

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Loretai*
> 
> guys im trying to fing max stable oc for vram on mine card any idea what software i should use for vram tests?


I find tha 3dMark Skydive and Firestrike test work very well for testing OC stability. Unigen Valley is pretty much terrible for OC stability testing. I can overclock a good 150mhz higher in Valley, but as soon as I load up a game it will artifact all over the place or the screen will just go black, so I hardly use Valley anymore. Really though gaming is your best bet for true stability testing. What I like to do is load up a game and then if it artifacts or crashes, adjust my OC in MSIAB, then change resolution or refresh rate in contorl panel to reload the video. No need to exit and restart game.


----------



## Hequaqua

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *LandonAaron*
> 
> I find tha 3dMark Skydive and Firestrike test work very well for testing OC stability. Unigen Valley is pretty much terrible for OC stability testing. I can overclock a good 150mhz higher in Valley, but as soon as I load up a game it will artifact all over the place or the screen will just go black, so I hardly use Valley anymore. Really though gaming is your best bet for true stability testing. What I like to do is load up a game and then if it artifacts or crashes, adjust my OC in MSIAB, then change resolution or refresh rate in contorl panel to reload the video. No need to exit and restart game.


I tend to agree on Valley. It seems to love a higher memory clock than any of the 3DMark benchmarks.

What type of Vram does your card have?

It seems a lot of the Hynix won't overclock as well as the Samsung. I have my Vram modded in the bios to run @8000. I've been able to run it at 8100+, but it really didn't seem to affect the performance as much as I thought it would.

I used both to find the common ground then modded my bios so I don't have to mess with MSIAB. Not that there is anything wrong with using it.

Use the benchmarks to find the "sweet spot" for your card, then try some of your favorite games. You can still make adjustments if you need to in MSIAB.


----------



## Emu105

Hey guys just got my EvGA 970 SSC and I was going to download 347.88 drivers but I did some googling and there're problems with the drivers which are the best ones to downlaod for the gtx 970??


----------



## PalominoCreek

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Emu105*
> 
> Hey guys just got my EvGA 970 SSC and I was going to download 347.88 drivers but I did some googling and there're problems with the drivers which are the best ones to downlaod for the gtx 970??


What kind of problems are you referring to?


----------



## Emu105

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *PalominoCreek*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Emu105*
> 
> Hey guys just got my EvGA 970 SSC and I was going to download 347.88 drivers but I did some googling and there're problems with the drivers which are the best ones to downlaod for the gtx 970??
> 
> 
> 
> What kind of problems are you referring to?
Click to expand...

I was reading in this thread not so great things about this drivers ....

http://forums.guru3d.com/showthread.php?t=397739

What do you guys think should i just install them anyways.

EDIT: Great.... Just testing out the card It has crazy i mean crazy coil whine... Just what I needed.


----------



## hazard99

I'm still on 347.71 i dont usually change drivers do to crashes that I would frequently experience . Before this I was on 347.09 because anything else would cause me to heavily lock up . I just realized I'm on a pretty odd driver .


----------



## tubnotub1

I am on 347.88 and haven't have any problems thus far. Obviously I can't make a blanket statement, but since .88 hit I have played BF4, WoW, TW2, SoM, Crysis 3 (in 3D) and TESO pretty extensively and all seems well. I haven't had this DSR issue people are referring to and have been using it in WoW and TESO to run 4k, and in TW2 and SoM to run 1600p . They seem pretty solid, I have no problem recommending them.

Edit: My cards exhibit a bit of coil whine as well, but it only happens in uncapped FPS scenarios like benchmarks. I run all of my games with vsync and the coil whine is completely absent.


----------



## bluedevil

Trying to decide if I want to WC my ole 970. Just trying to figure out if I want to spend the money (about $150, full cover block and backplate), or just invest in a better GPU.....


----------



## tubnotub1

I'd sit on the cash until we have a better idea of a time-frame and the specs of the GTX 980 TI. It's not a question of if it is going to happen, but when.


----------



## Emu105

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *tubnotub1*
> 
> I am on 347.88 and haven't have any problems thus far. Obviously I can't make a blanket statement, but since .88 hit I have played BF4, WoW, TW2, SoM, Crysis 3 (in 3D) and TESO pretty extensively and all seems well. I haven't had this DSR issue people are referring to and have been using it in WoW and TESO to run 4k, and in TW2 and SoM to run 1600p . They seem pretty solid, I have no problem recommending them.
> 
> Edit: My cards exhibit a bit of coil whine as well, but it only happens in uncapped FPS scenarios like benchmarks. I run all of my games with vsync and the coil whine is completely absent.


I got my cars from bestbuy and the whine is even with vsync on ... when I say it's bad I mean it's bad it's really getting me upset now I have to take another trip to bestbuy might even end up getting another card with the same problems.


----------



## LandonAaron

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Hequaqua*
> 
> I tend to agree on Valley. It seems to love a higher memory clock than any of the 3DMark benchmarks.
> 
> What type of Vram does your card have?
> 
> It seems a lot of the Hynix won't overclock as well as the Samsung. I have my Vram modded in the bios to run @8000. I've been able to run it at 8100+, but it really didn't seem to affect the performance as much as I thought it would.
> 
> I used both to find the common ground then modded my bios so I don't have to mess with MSIAB. Not that there is anything wrong with using it.
> 
> Use the benchmarks to find the "sweet spot" for your card, then try some of your favorite games. You can still make adjustments if you need to in MSIAB.


I own a r9 290 and 290x I just lurk the 970 the ad because I was considering purchasing one for my fiance's build. But both may cards have hynix memory and they will overclock to 1600 at 1080p 60hz but only to 1500 at 1440p 96hz.


----------



## Hequaqua

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *LandonAaron*
> 
> I own a r9 290 and 290x I just lurk the 970 the ad because I was considering purchasing one for my fiance's build. But both may cards have hynix memory and they will overclock to 1600 at 1080p 60hz but only to 1500 at 1440p 96hz.


I have a R9 270x(4gbVram) in my other computer. I didn't really spend a lot of time trying to OC it. Maybe I will and see how well it does.


----------



## ludkoto

Hello guys
I think after updating my 970 G1 to F13 bios it OC less then befor either i messed up somethin when i flashed her or its juts been like this i even tried with older nvidia drivers coz i heard .88 are not very good. Been teseting with Shadow of Mordor and i've been getting some freezes. I think i could easily get to 1560 on core and somethin like 300-350 on memory. But now only 1520 core and 300 memory.
It would be very lame to have messed up my gpu


----------



## ZeVo

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ludkoto*
> 
> Hello guys
> I think after updating my 970 G1 to F13 bios it OC less then befor either i messed up somethin when i flashed her or its juts been like this i even tried with older nvidia drivers coz i heard .88 are not very good. Been teseting with Shadow of Mordor and i've been getting some freezes. I think i could easily get to 1560 on core and somethin like 300-350 on memory. But now only 1520 core and 300 memory.
> It would be very lame to have messed up my gpu


If that's the case then just flash the old BIOS back. I flashed using the same BIOS anything I get more OC headroom.


----------



## ludkoto

I don\t see anywhere F10 DD and DP files else i'd do it. I didn\t back it up my mistake.


----------



## hazard99

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ludkoto*
> 
> Hello guys
> I think after updating my 970 G1 to F13 bios it OC less then befor either i messed up somethin when i flashed her or its juts been like this i even tried with older nvidia drivers coz i heard .88 are not very good. Been teseting with Shadow of Mordor and i've been getting some freezes. I think i could easily get to 1560 on core and somethin like 300-350 on memory. But now only 1520 core and 300 memory.
> It would be very lame to have messed up my gpu


My question is has performance dropped in benchmarks. I know that if I clock up to something like 1540 my benchmarks go down.


----------



## kaiund

Yep
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ludkoto*
> 
> Hello guys
> I think after updating my 970 G1 to F13 bios it OC less then befor either i messed up somethin when i flashed her or its juts been like this i even tried with older nvidia drivers coz i heard .88 are not very good. Been teseting with Shadow of Mordor and i've been getting some freezes. I think i could easily get to 1560 on core and somethin like 300-350 on memory. But now only 1520 core and 300 memory.
> It would be very lame to have messed up my gpu


Hey, i have the same card/bios as you, here the f10 version

GM204.zip 138k .zip file


----------



## ludkoto

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *hazard99*
> 
> My question is has performance dropped in benchmarks. I know that if I clock up to something like 1540 my benchmarks go down.


Just tested Firestrike score seems normal for my gpu
graphic score is 13500
physics is 7263
combine is 4935 cpu not overclocked
Oc is 1534core 300 on memory

Maybe is some sort of instability and i am mistaking. But i get thies weird messages when shadow of mordor crashes that my device have rastarted and then i need to restart pc.


----------



## ludkoto

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kaiund*
> 
> Yep
> Hey, i have the same card/bios as you, here the f10 version
> 
> GM204.zip 138k .zip file


Yes but i am not sure can i use this file to flash both bioses.


----------



## hazard99

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ludkoto*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *hazard99*
> 
> My question is has performance dropped in benchmarks. I know that if I clock up to something like 1540 my benchmarks go down.
> 
> 
> 
> Just tested Firestrike score seems normal for my gpu
> graphic score is 13500
> physics is 7263
> combine is 4935 cpu not overclocked
> Oc is 1534core 300 on memory
> 
> Maybe is some sort of instability and i am mistaking. But i get thies weird messages when shadow of mordor crashes that my device have rastarted and then i need to restart pc.
Click to expand...

what's your voltage at . My previous card was a potato and didn't clock well . With this one I'm using about 1.243 volts at 1518 I also went through and made some voltage changes with the help of gofapar(don't kill me if I got your name wrong) seems that extreme voltage changes cause me to crash.


----------



## ZeVo

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ludkoto*
> 
> I don\t see anywhere F10 DD and DP files else i'd do it. I didn\t back it up my mistake.


I do have the same BIOS if you'd like it, always make backups!


----------



## ludkoto

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *hazard99*
> 
> what's your voltage at . My previous card was a potato and didn't clock well . With this one I'm using about 1.243 volts at 1518 I also went through and made some voltage changes with the help of gofapar(don't kill me if I got your name wrong) seems that extreme voltage changes cause me to crash.


My voltage is stock 1.225v. I increased with anothe 10MHz and now i am at 1543. Don't know gonna keep like this for now.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ZeVo*
> 
> I do have the same BIOS if you'd like it, always make backups!


I think i got it but i got the rom file not the 2 files with DD and DP things.


----------



## PalominoCreek

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ludkoto*
> 
> My voltage is stock 1.225v. I increased with anothe 10MHz and now i am at 1543. Don't know gonna keep like this for now.
> I think i got it but i got the rom file not the 2 files with DD and DP things.


DP is for DVI-I. DD is for DVI-D I think. Anyways just download the BIOS from Gigabyte's site. There's a .pdf file there that explains it better. It's quite a mess though, DP/DD. "FNUMBER" versions and such. Seems overly complicated.

Anyways guys, I come to you with another issue (which might not be one!). I'm playing some games and I notice GPU utilization is never at 90% percent, usually stays in the 30-60% range. The game I just tested this on is Insurgency, probably not the most demanding game but I'm wondering if this is normal?

EDIT: so now I just tested another game and it went back to full GPU utilization.







Question still remains though, is it possible to keep it at 80%+ GPU utilization even in less demanding games? Also why does my clock run at 1404 when it's advertised as 1329?


----------



## hazard99

Insurgency is probably a not so demanding game. These cards are super lazy when they don't have to work hard .


----------



## ludkoto

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *PalominoCreek*
> 
> DP is for DVI-I. DD is for DVI-D I think. Anyways just download the BIOS from Gigabyte's site. There's a .pdf file there that explains it better. It's quite a mess though, DP/DD. "FNUMBER" versions and such. Seems overly complicated.
> 
> Anyways guys, I come to you with another issue (which might not be one!). I'm playing some games and I notice GPU utilization is never at 90% percent, usually stays in the 30-60% range. The game I just tested this on is Insurgency, probably not the most demanding game but I'm wondering if this is normal?
> 
> EDIT: so now I just tested another game and it went back to full GPU utilization.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Question still remains though, is it possible to keep it at 80%+ GPU utilization even in less demanding games? Also why does my clock run at 1404 when it's advertised as 1329?


I am same when i play some older games now trying AC Brotherhood and utilization is like no high then 40% same was when i played AC Rogue. I gues its normal.


----------



## tubnotub1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *PalominoCreek*
> 
> Anyways guys, I come to you with another issue (which might not be one!). I'm playing some games and I notice GPU utilization is never at 90% percent, usually stays in the 30-60% range. The game I just tested this on is Insurgency, probably not the most demanding game but I'm wondering if this is normal?
> 
> EDIT: so now I just tested another game and it went back to full GPU utilization.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Question still remains though, is it possible to keep it at 80%+ GPU utilization even in less demanding games? Also why does my clock run at 1404 when it's advertised as 1329?


If your cards are not running at 100% utilization it could mean a couple of things, your computer could be bottlenecking the cards elsewhere, such as the CPU, a lot of older games/programs are not multi-threaded or can't take advantage of newer CPU tech which creates a CPU bottleneck. It could be that the game engine has a built in FPS limiter which would cause the program to under utilize your cards. You could be using vsync or have your cards setup with a FPS target which would also result in the under utilization of your cards.

Bottom line though, it is completely normal and not anything to worry about. If you want to see your GPU utilization increase you can create custom 3D profiles in the Nvidia Control Panel and force AA/AF etc, or you could also turn on DSR and have the game rendered in engine at a higher resolution, but beyond that if the program isn't capable of demanding more of the GPU for one reason or another then the GPU isn't going to overwork itself.

As to your clock speed, I have noticed that Maxwell will boost above its advertised boost limit if TDP allows it, my cards do the same thing.


----------



## TheDoctor46

Is there any way to adjust the voltage without having to flash a Custom BIOS? The voltage adjustment in afterburner doesn't work at all.

I'm running SLi G1 970's and having to use the trick where you run card #1 40MHz faster in the AB interface than the second card to get the voltages to being anywhere near correct (otherwise card #2 is severely undervolted, about 90mV). Even using this trick 1 card is still 10mV too low.

Anyway, this isn't really an SLi question, its about having a proper way to tune the voltages, so is there one?


----------



## Phantasma

Just got my gigabyte windforce 970 yesterday. Kinda sidegraded from 670 sli but my eyes are screaming that it was totally an upgrade. Pretty annoying buzzing noise going on when I stress the gpu, but I think I can deal with it for this quality of gaming.


----------



## Hequaqua

Has anyone ran the new API test in 3Dmark?

It really doesn't stress the GPU. My bios is set to 1400/8000 with a boost to 1556/8000.

[email protected]~3.9(Turbo) GPU 1400/8000:
http://www.3dmark.com/aot/10246

[email protected] GPU 1424/8000:
http://www.3dmark.com/3dm/6430353

It will be interesting to see what results we will see with DX12. I've seen a few early results and they look good on paper. I guess it will all depend on how the developers will use it.

It does look like those that have more CPU cores will be the big winner. I guess that will be good news to AMD owners, and the new Intels.

As they say, "Core is King."

EDIT: I just realized when looking at the results that I didn't realize the the settings were at 1280/720.

Here is the latest one:

CPU(3.9 Turbo) 1980/1020:
http://www.3dmark.com/aot/10265

CPU 4.5 1980/1020:
http://www.3dmark.com/3dm/6430842


----------



## ludkoto

What 3dmark version do you need for this test?


----------



## AngryGoldfish

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Emu105*
> 
> I got my cars from bestbuy and the whine is even with vsync on ... when I say it's bad I mean it's bad it's really getting me upset now I have to take another trip to bestbuy might even end up getting another card with the same problems.


If it's really bad and occurs even under heavy load and after a few days of testing, you should be eligible for a replacement. Stress test the card for a couple of days by running Fire Strike GPU 1 or 2 test on repeat for a few hours at a time. That might help. If the noise is still unbearable, send it back.


----------



## Hequaqua

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ludkoto*
> 
> What 3dmark version do you need for this test?


I think it is v1.5.884.

Here is a link:

http://www.futuremark.com/benchmarks/3dmark


----------



## chartiet

Do the hardware monitors only show up to a certain voltage? My AB slider is at +60mv but the monitor only shows up to 1.243v.


----------



## Hequaqua

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *chartiet*
> 
> Do the hardware monitors only show up to a certain voltage? My AB slider is at +60mv but the monitor only shows up to 1.243v.


I might be mistaken, but AB will show a max of 1.75. I had a modded bios that was set to 1.312(Max voltage for my card), but AB would only show the 1.75v. I am now on a modded bios that is 1.256v max.


----------



## chartiet

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Hequaqua*
> 
> I might be mistaken, but AB will show a max of 1.75. I had a modded bios that was set to 1.312(Max voltage for my card), but AB would only show the 1.75v. I am now on a modded bios that is 1.256v max.


Hwinfo and gpuz report a max of 1.243v. My bios is currently stock. Its a Gig 970 G1.


----------



## Hequaqua

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *chartiet*
> 
> Hwinfo and gpuz report a max of 1.243v. My bios is currently stock. Its a Gig 970 G1.


That is the voltage settings via the bios. To get more voltage from stock and AB, you would need to edit your bios. It just depends on what you are wanting out of your card. I think the max voltage for the 970 is 1.325 according to MBT. The problem is that if you go over the 1.750....most of the monitoring software will show the max as 1.75.

Example:

You have your voltage at 1.300v. AB/GPU-Z/ect. may only show 1.750v, even though you know that your card is running at 1.300v.

I think before I modded my bios, it would maintain a voltage of 1.225v maybe....it would boost to 1.250v, but would throttle back down to 1.225v. This would throttle the core down as well. I upped the core voltage in MBT to 1.256, and now I am running great. 1556/[email protected] Max.

Again, every card is a little different, and it depends on what you want to do with your card.


----------



## TheDoctor46

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *chartiet*
> 
> Do the hardware monitors only show up to a certain voltage? My AB slider is at +60mv but the monitor only shows up to 1.243v.


How are you even getting the volatge to adjust using AB? I have G1's as well and the voltage slider in AB does nothing at all for me. What version of AB are you using?


----------



## Xeno1

quote name="TheDoctor46" url="/t/1514085/official-nvidia-gtx-970-owners-club/14270#post_23732817"]
How are you even getting the volatge to adjust using AB? I have G1's as well and the voltage slider in AB does nothing at all for me. What version of AB are you using?[/quote]

Evga 970 card and yeah i have MSI AB and the voltage slider does not work for me either. Evga Precesion X does however. I suggest you try useing Gigabytes overclocking utility to adjust voltage.


----------



## Xeno1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Phantasma*
> 
> Just got my gigabyte windforce 970 yesterday. Kinda sidegraded from 670 sli but my eyes are screaming that it was totally an upgrade. Pretty annoying buzzing noise going on when I stress the gpu, but I think I can deal with it for this quality of gaming.


Trying different voltage and frequencies can help. Its a vibration, caused by these voltages and frequencies in range of human hearing that causes the whine. Changing the voltage and or frequency can push the vibrations out of hearing. Give it try.


----------



## AngryFuture

Is there a Coolmaster AIO that directly fits a GTX 970 like Ive read/heard for the AMD GPUs?

Or is something like the NZXT G10 Kraken required?


----------



## Wirerat

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *AngryFuture*
> 
> Is there a Coolmaster AIO that directly fits a GTX 970 like Ive read/heard for the AMD GPUs?
> 
> Or is something like the NZXT G10 Kraken required?


corsairs bracket is for reference amd 290(x) as far as I know.

The nzxt bracket is the only choice on the nvidea side. You could just mount it using zip ties as an alternative as well.


----------



## TheDoctor46

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Xeno1*
> 
> Evga 970 card and yeah i have MSI AB and the voltage slider does not work for me either. Evga Precesion X does however. I suggest you try useing Gigabytes overclocking utility to adjust voltage.


Meh, EVGA precision doesn't work for the voltage adjustment either. I assume this card has some sort of lock in it that stops voltage being adjusted. I wouldn't mind but the cards aren't even running their correct stock voltages.


----------



## chartiet

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Hequaqua*
> 
> That is the voltage settings via the bios. To get more voltage from stock and AB, you would need to edit your bios. It just depends on what you are wanting out of your card. I think the max voltage for the 970 is 1.325 according to MBT. The problem is that if you go over the 1.750....most of the monitoring software will show the max as 1.75.
> 
> Example:
> 
> You have your voltage at 1.300v. AB/GPU-Z/ect. may only show 1.750v, even though you know that your card is running at 1.300v.
> 
> I think before I modded my bios, it would maintain a voltage of 1.225v maybe....it would boost to 1.250v, but would throttle back down to 1.225v. This would throttle the core down as well. I upped the core voltage in MBT to 1.256, and now I am running great. 1556/[email protected] Max.
> 
> Again, every card is a little different, and it depends on what you want to do with your card.
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


Thanks Hequaqua. I understand I need to edit my bios for higher voltages. I guess I just wanted to confirm what the max stock voltage was and confirm/verify what the max voltage in HWMon and GPUz will show (if they are accurate). Some cards only show up to a certain voltage in monitor programs even though it is truly getting more voltage (as you explain above after you modded your bios or like how my old 7950 acted).

My plan is to see how much core and mem I can get on stock bios, then flash modded bios and push further. Right now, I'm only playing with core on the stock bios.

I'm pretty sure I am at max core (assuming my voltage isn't actually going up anymore).

I got up to +160mhz on the core with voltage slider at +0mV (1.218v). Once I went up to +180mhz, I needed more voltage. With voltage slider moved to +20mV (1.243v which is +0.025v difference), it was better but not there yet. I then moved the slider to +40mV (still 1.243v) and that did it. But, since the slider was greater and stability improved while the voltage reading in HWMon and GPUz stayed the same, I wondered (and still kinda do) if the voltage was increasing but not reading any higher. So I asked the question. I played around with +200mhz and +60mv but didn't get enough time to test if it was stable. Even at +60mv, the voltage never reads above 1.243v. What do you think?

The screenie below shows a short run of Heaven with AB settings and other info including max core voltage.


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TheDoctor46*
> 
> How are you even getting the volatge to adjust using AB? I have G1's as well and the voltage slider in AB does nothing at all for me. What version of AB are you using?


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Xeno1*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *TheDoctor46*
> 
> How are you even getting the volatge to adjust using AB? I have G1's as well and the voltage slider in AB does nothing at all for me. What version of AB are you using?
> 
> 
> 
> Evga 970 card and yeah i have MSI AB and the voltage slider does not work for me either. Evga Precesion X does however. I suggest you try useing Gigabytes overclocking utility to adjust voltage.
Click to expand...

Interesting. I'm using AB v4.1.0 and have some range on the slider. Granted after a certain point, before the slider itself maxxes out, I will reach max voltage on my stock bios. I haven't used Gig's utility short of opening it up and looking. I prefer AB.


----------



## TheDoctor46

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *chartiet*
> 
> Interesting. I'm using AB v4.1.0 and have some range on the slider. Granted after a certain point, before the slider itself maxxes out, I will reach max voltage on my stock bios. I haven't used Gig's utility short of opening it up and looking. I prefer AB.


What card are you using? I've got 2 gigabyte G1's and even leaving this SLi voltage bug aside, I think the cards are limited to 1.2V in the BIOS. I'm no expert when it comes to tinkering with the BIOS editor, but it would explain why the AB voltage slider does nothing for me.


----------



## chartiet

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TheDoctor46*
> 
> What card are you using? I've got 2 gigabyte G1's and even leaving this SLi voltage bug aside, I think the cards are limited to 1.2V in the BIOS. I'm no expert when it comes to tinkering with the BIOS editor, but it would explain why the AB voltage slider does nothing for me.


A Gig 970 G1. Are you saying you have no adjustment range on the slider or that the slider just doesn't do anything if you move it? The slider for me changed my max voltage from 1.218v to 1.243v (+0.025v).

I have a stock bios still and have range on the Core Voltage slider (as seen in the screenie). Again, the stock voltage was 1.218v and after adjusting the slider to +20mV and then again to +40mV, the monitor programs maxxed out to 1.243v but I suspected I got more volts than that with the slider at +40mV. I believe every card is slightly different on what the max stock core voltage is but it should be the same for all stock G1's, I think. Again, with the stock bios (no edits) and AB v4.1.0, I had range on the slider.

I have read plenty that the card maxxes out at 1.243v but my stability improved after going from +20mV to +40mV. So, simple question to other G1 users who actually played around on there stock bios (lol) is/was; Does the card actually max out at 1.243v or does it still go higher to maybe 1.275v or something, on stock bios? Or was my increase in stability just a hallucination


----------



## Xeno1

Doesnt Gigbyte have a overclocking utility? Try that.


----------



## chartiet

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Xeno1*
> 
> Doesnt Gigbyte have a overclocking utility? Try that.


Yes. No thank you.


----------



## Xeno1

Well YOu dont have an MSI card and it doesnt work for you. I dont have a MSI card either and it doesnt work for me. However I have an EVGA card, and the EVGA OC utility does work., Perhaps matching the OC tool Brand with the correct card brand will help. It worked for me. As Far as Bios having a max voltage of 1.2? That seems very low. My default stock voltage is 1.21


----------



## chartiet

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Xeno1*
> 
> Well YOu dont have an MSI card and it doesnt work for you. I dont have a MSI card either and it doesnt work for me. However I have an EVGA card, and the EVGA OC utility does work., Perhaps matching the OC tool Brand with the correct card brand will help. It worked for me. As Far as Bios having a max voltage of 1.2? That seems very low. My default stock voltage is 1.21


What am I saying doesn't work?


----------



## Hequaqua

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *chartiet*
> 
> A Gig 970 G1. Are you saying you have no adjustment range on the slider or that the slider just doesn't do anything if you move it? The slider for me changed my max voltage from 1.218v to 1.243v (+0.025v).
> 
> I have a stock bios still and have range on the Core Voltage slider (as seen in the screenie). Again, the stock voltage was 1.218v and after adjusting the slider to +20mV and then again to +40mV, the monitor programs maxxed out to 1.243v but I suspected I got more volts than that with the slider at +40mV. I believe every card is slightly different on what the max stock core voltage is but it should be the same for all stock G1's, I think. Again, with the stock bios (no edits) and AB v4.1.0, I had range on the slider.
> 
> I have read plenty that the card maxxes out at 1.243v but my stability improved after going from +20mV to +40mV. So, simple question to other G1 users who actually played around on there stock bios (lol) is/was; Does the card actually max out at 1.243v or does it still go higher to maybe 1.275v or something, on stock bios? Or was my increase in stability just a hallucination


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *chartiet*
> 
> Yes. No thank you.


I think you are on the right track. If you are hitting 1550+ on stock voltage, I wouldn't touch it. If it were me, I would just create a modded bios to reflect your most comfortable settings. You wouldn't have to touch the voltage in MBT. You could just set your stock settings, and whatever the max boost you want.

The first is the original bios. The second is my modded clock/boost settings. The last in the max voltage.



This is my everyday settings for my card. 1556/[email protected] I can up the core/memory a little more without having to add any more voltage, but I have found that it only gains a few FPS, so really not worth it.

NOTE: You can use MBT to just look at your settings. You can edit through it, but if you are just curious about max voltage for your card, it should show up in the second tab in MBT.

Edit: I have tried the other tools and I didn't see an increase in voltage when adjusting in AB/Precision X.


----------



## TheBoom

My Zotac 970 had voltage issues before I modded the bios. It now stays at 1.212v under any load. Would have been better if it wasn't hard locked to 1.212v but at least I still get a stable OC of 1508 core and 8000 mem. Before the custom bios the voltage slider didn't do anything for me either and it would not stay at a fixed voltage.


----------



## chartiet

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Hequaqua*
> 
> I think you are on the right track. If you are hitting 1550+ on stock voltage, I wouldn't touch it. If it were me, I would just create a modded bios to reflect your most comfortable settings. You wouldn't have to touch the voltage in MBT. You could just set your stock settings, and whatever the max boost you want.
> 
> The first is the original bios. The second is my modded clock/boost settings. The last in the max voltage.
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This is my everyday settings for my card. 1556/[email protected] I can up the core/memory a little more without having to add any more voltage, but I have found that it only gains a few FPS, so really not worth it.
> 
> NOTE: You can use MBT to just look at your settings. You can edit through it, but if you are just curious about max voltage for your card, it should show up in the second tab in MBT.


I hear ya my friend. I'm quite comfy where I'm currently at in the process. Thanks for sharing. I plan to see what I can get on stock bios, then edit/flash a modded bios and get as much freq with voltage as I can with temps in check. I imagine eventually I will throw this thing under water and push even further.

I just thought it was interesting how the max voltage was/is known to be 1.243v but I still got more voltage beyond that (it seems).

Add: The slider does/did do something for me. +20mv on the slider increased voltage by +25mV. +40mV on the slider stabilized a OC even further. Am I trippin?


----------



## Xeno1

Doctor was saying he cant get MSI AB to overvolt his card. Im saying I could not either. I used Evga Percesion and an EVGA card and i worked. Thats why i suggested he uses a Gigabyte OC tool . Sorry for the confusion.


----------



## Xeno1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *chartiet*
> 
> I hear ya my friend. I'm quite comfy where I'm currently at in the process. Thanks for sharing. I plan to see what I can get on stock bios, then edit/flash a modded bios and get as much freq with voltage as I can with temps in check. I imagine eventually I will throw this thing under water and push even further.
> 
> I just thought it was interesting how the max voltage was/is known to be 1.243v but I still got more voltage beyond that (it seems).


Is that the Max core voltage on the 970 Chip for all brands or just Gigabyte?


----------



## chartiet

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Xeno1*
> 
> Doctor was saying he cant get MSI AB to overvolt his card. Im saying I could not either. I used Evga Percesion and an EVGA card and i worked. Thats why i suggested he uses a Gigabyte OC tool . Sorry for the confusion.


I got you, np, Im sorry as well. See my post above. It works for me.

Add: I'm pretty sure just Gig's G1.


----------



## Hequaqua

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *chartiet*
> 
> I hear ya my friend. I'm quite comfy where I'm currently at in the process. Thanks for sharing. I plan to see what I can get on stock bios, then edit/flash a modded bios and get as much freq with voltage as I can with temps in check. I imagine eventually I will throw this thing under water and push even further.
> 
> I just thought it was interesting how the max voltage was/is known to be 1.243v but I still got more voltage beyond that (it seems).


I am pretty sure the max voltage on all of the 970's is 1.31v. I know someone posted in this thread, but it was a while back. Too many pages to sort through. lol

My temps stay in the mid 60's under load. I could up the fans in the bios, but I'm happy with the temps. As for going on water, I really don't see a big advantage other than perhaps extending the life of the card. 3 year warranty, I'm pretty sure it will "old" tech in a year....lol

Edit: That max voltage, if memory serves me correctly is using a 8+6-pin connectors. I could be wrong, at my age the memory starts to go first!!...lmao


----------



## chartiet

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Hequaqua*
> 
> As for going on water, I really don't see a big advantage other than perhaps extending the life of the card. 3 year warranty, I'm pretty sure it will "old" tech in a year....lol


To PUSH it.







I hear what your saying but its fun. Id be interested to find out how much better temps are between the air cooler and a water block.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Hequaqua*
> 
> Edit: That max voltage, if memory serves me correctly is using a 8+6-pin connectors. I could be wrong, at my age the memory starts to go first!!...lmao


I must have been tripping


----------



## Xeno1

Np. Wish I could find out what the max is for my Chip. I guess I'll do it the slow way, OC until unstable figure it out on my own.


----------



## Xeno1

http://cryptomining-blog.com/wp-content/files/gtx-970-980-power-limiter-mod.zip

Maxwell II Bios tweaker. link found


----------



## chartiet

Well, I digress. At home tonight, I'll try +60mV and see if anything improves, then I will know for sure. Anything over +180mhz, Fire Strike doesn't like at +40mV, so we will see. I agree the max voltage/wattage for 8+6 was 1.243v but I thought I was getting more than that.

No problems, just thought it was a quick simple question lol.


----------



## chartiet

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Xeno1*
> 
> http://cryptomining-blog.com/wp-content/files/gtx-970-980-power-limiter-mod.zip
> 
> Maxwell II Bios tweaker. link found


Here may be better.


----------



## Xeno1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *chartiet*
> 
> Here may be better.


Ty. If I'm reading this correctly, and I think I am, my Bios is allowing 115% power target and 232 watts. But I dont see where to look to see what the MAX volts is.


----------



## chartiet

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Xeno1*
> 
> Ty. If I'm reading this correctly, and I think I am, my Bios is allowing 115% power target and 232 watts. But I dont see where to look to see what the MAX volts is.


Im still fuzzy on the Voltage Table. Interested in learning as well.



I assume its per the slider on one of the first 3 lines (my stock bios). Which may explain why I got more voltage than 1.243v because the slider says 1.263v. But the monitor software only said 1.243v which could be due to the 1.243v being limited by the powers in the Power Table.


----------



## Xeno1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *chartiet*
> 
> Im still fuzzy on the Voltage Table. Interested in learning as well.
> 
> 
> 
> I assume its per the slider on one of the first 3 lines (my stock bios). Which may explain why I got more voltage than 1.243v because the slider says 1.263v. But the monitor software only said 1.243v which could be due to the 1.243v being limited by the powers in the Power Table.


I think the last clock labled 74 is the one that is the real max value. and one mine it says 1281.3mV- 1281.3
I used EVGA Percesion x 16 with a a 12 MV volt boost and 115% TDP
Considering I just ran 2 loops of Heaven and Gpu-z says my max VDDC was 1237 I think I am right. Its that last CLock entry under voltage table.There is some variance. Becuase there is no way stock 1.21 plus 12 mV gets to 1237mV right?

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *chartiet*
> 
> Im still fuzzy on the Voltage Table. Interested in learning as well.
> 
> 
> 
> I assume its per the slider on one of the first 3 lines (my stock bios). Which may explain why I got more voltage than 1.243v because the slider says 1.263v. But the monitor software only said 1.243v which could be due to the 1.243v being limited by the powers in the Power Table.


----------



## Xeno1

My core is set to 1519, thats before boost. GPU z has it boosting to 1721 under full load under under Heaven. Can this be right?


----------



## Wirerat

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Xeno1*
> 
> Doctor was saying he cant get MSI AB to overvolt his card. Im saying I could not either. I used Evga Percesion and an EVGA card and i worked. Thats why i suggested he uses a Gigabyte OC tool . Sorry for the confusion.


afterburner overvolts my evga 970 ftw to 1.26v without any issue.


----------



## Xeno1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Wirerat*
> 
> afterburner overvolts my evga 970 ftw to 1.26v without any issue.


Its certainly a pain for me. I have to use AB and X16, X16 I dont like the interface, but it does overvolt.


----------



## Xeno1

Now I remembering something that I have not seen mentioned here before. Might have been, but I've only had my card a few weeks. Sometimes there are MOBO issues, concerning voltage, PLL and PCH values, when u draw the full 75 watts from PCIe slot. Now I'm a newb at all this I admit. But I'm wondering if I am overlooking Ram CPU and Mobo settings when i think about my Video card OC.

I my case, I know I was 30+ hour Prime Stable with my Ram and Cpu. But adding in the OC on the 970, I never even tested my Ram and Cpu OC with STOCK new 970. Im just wondering


----------



## Loretai

After playing some time with OC parameters of mine g1 gaming i find out that only things that holds me with even higher OC its power limit.

So far i was able to run mine card 1600mhz core clock 7800ram and 1,262vcore with +12 power limit but form time to time driver crashes ocured.

So i decides to leave memory clock at stock and play more with coreclock and here things i found out.

Card is beining stable at 1600mhz stock ram 1,262vcore and +12 power limit, but after white when tems reach 61-65 degrees and fans start to speed up and whenever they reach 1900+ rpm mine core clock drops ~13mhz mhz for me its seems like i reach power limit.

i dont know if its foult of spinning up fans that need more power or temps growing over 65 degrees

i would like to do 1600core 7800mem

Any ideas how i can increse power limit on mine gpu i mean i know i need to mod mine bios but wich fields are responsible for max power limit?
Power table is beining so confusing to me.


----------



## benbenkr

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Xeno1*
> 
> My core is set to 1519, thats before boost. GPU z has it boosting to 1721 under full load under under Heaven. Can this be right?


1721 core @ 1.237v? That's a world universe record right there. Obviously something isn't right.


----------



## Edkiefer

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Loretai*
> 
> After playing some time with OC parameters of mine g1 gaming i find out that only things that holds me with even higher OC its power limit.
> 
> So far i was able to run mine card 1600mhz core clock 7800ram and 1,262vcore with +12 power limit but form time to time driver crashes ocured.
> 
> So i decides to leave memory clock at stock and play more with coreclock and here things i found out.
> 
> Card is beining stable at 1600mhz stock ram 1,262vcore and +12 power limit, but after white when tems reach 61-65 degrees and fans start to speed up and whenever they reach 1900+ rpm mine core clock drops ~13mhz mhz for me its seems like i reach power limit.
> 
> i dont know if its foult of spinning up fans that need more power or temps growing over 65 degrees
> 
> i would like to do 1600core 7800mem
> 
> Any ideas how i can increse power limit on mine gpu i mean i know i need to mod mine bios but wich fields are responsible for max power limit?
> Power table is beining so confusing to me.


Many 970 throttle down 13mhz when you hit or pass 67c (approx ) .
you can alter fan profile an try keep temps in low 60c , should be easy with G1 .


----------



## hazard99

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Xeno1*
> 
> My core is set to 1519, thats before boost. GPU z has it boosting to 1721 under full load under under Heaven. Can this be right?


don't read the clcok speed from heaven or valley they are wrong completely wrong.


----------



## Loretai

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Edkiefer*
> 
> Many 970 throttle down 13mhz when you hit or pass 67c (approx ) .
> you can alter fan profile an try keep temps in low 60c , should be easy with G1 .


oh thanks for info
or i can overclock it harder to keep that 16hundred overclock ^^ its hard to keep gpu under 60c with that beastly overclock 







even with cast that holds 6x120mm fan to keep it cool


----------



## Wirerat

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Loretai*
> 
> oh thanks for info
> or i can overclock it harder to keep that 16hundred overclock ^^ its hard to keep gpu under 60c with that beastly overclock
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> even with cast that holds 6x120mm fan to keep it cool


the gains are very small after 1500mhz core anyway. Pushing the memory to 8000mhz is better for performance than trying to lock in 1600mhz core and mem at stock.


----------



## Loretai

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Wirerat*
> 
> the gains are very small after 1500mhz core anyway. Pushing the memory to 8000mhz is better for performance than trying to lock in 1600mhz core and mem at stock.


its just for testing and checking hpw far i can push it









normally i dont need to overclock that gpu since games i play are not so demending also i limit fps to 60 in every day use


----------



## MrTank

Okay...so just purchased another 970 to run sli...both are asus strix 970 oc 4g edition.....
the problem I cant seem to find anyone that has 970 waterblocks in stock.







I am currently cooling one with the ek -fc 670 but it seems that no one is carrying those anymore.
I know performancepc has had some but they've been out for about a week. FrozenCPU seems to have closed its doors.
any idea if the ek fc980-waterblocks will fit the 970?


----------



## Loretai

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MrTank*
> 
> Okay...so just purchased another 970 to run sli...both are asus strix 970 oc 4g edition.....
> the problem I cant seem to find anyone that has 970 waterblocks in stock.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I am currently cooling one with the ek -fc 670 but it seems that no one is carrying those anymore.
> I know performancepc has had some but they've been out for about a week. FrozenCPU seems to have closed its doors.
> any idea if the ek fc980-waterblocks will fit the 970?


http://www.ekwb.com/shop/blocks/vga-blocks/fc-geforce/geforce-gtx-9x0-series/ek-fc970-gtx-strix-nickel.html

http://www.ekwb.com/shop/blocks/vga-blocks/fc-geforce/geforce-gtx-9x0-series/ek-fc970-gtx-strix-acetal-nickel.html

have u tried to contact them when they will have thise blocks?


----------



## MrTank

Thank you, but sadly they too are out of stock...


----------



## ludkoto

Would anybody wanna check my bios and tell me is it ok
for everyday use

https://www.dropbox.com/s/2wnk8sna8vje2sy/cokotest.rom?dl=0


----------



## Hequaqua

I finally broke 12000 on Firestrike!!

My highest in Graphics and overall:

http://www.3dmark.com/fs/4467562


----------



## ludkoto

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Hequaqua*
> 
> I finally broke 12000 on Firestrike!!
> 
> My highest in Graphics and overall:
> 
> http://www.3dmark.com/fs/4467562


GZ men what is the GPU OC pretty nice score.


----------



## Hequaqua

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ludkoto*
> 
> GZ men what is the GPU OC pretty nice score.


I think it was 1581/[email protected] I tried at 1586/8200, but it would crash.
CPU was 4.6ghz. I had to pump a lot of voltage to get it.







1.36v

EDIT: I looked at your bios. I didn't see anything out of the ordinary. Have you flashed and tried it yet? I did notice that I raised my TDP to 285000.


----------



## PalominoCreek

So what's the highest recorded stable overclock on a 970? Air/water, it's the same, I'm just curious to know


----------



## Loretai

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ludkoto*
> 
> Would anybody wanna check my bios and tell me is it ok
> for everyday use
> 
> https://www.dropbox.com/s/2wnk8sna8vje2sy/cokotest.rom?dl=0


If its stable for you why not.
I would recomend you just to chanege fan profile so when ue not at load it be quiter here is fan profile i use



A stock =1600rpm iddle
B mine = 1050 -1070 rpm iddle way quiter


----------



## Loretai

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Hequaqua*
> 
> I finally broke 12000 on Firestrike!!
> 
> My highest in Graphics and overall:
> 
> http://www.3dmark.com/fs/4467562


congrats!

here is mine









http://www.3dmark.com/fs/4408595 top score worldwide for gtx 970 with amd 6300


----------



## Hequaqua

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Loretai*
> 
> congrats!
> 
> here is mine
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> http://www.3dmark.com/fs/4408595 top score worldwide for gtx 970 with amd 6300


Wish I could hit 5ghz....lol

Nice:thumb:


----------



## Xeno1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *hazard99*
> 
> don't read the clcok speed from heaven or valley they are wrong completely wrong.


Not reading it from Heaven , reading it from GPU-Z


----------



## hazard99

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Xeno1*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *hazard99*
> 
> don't read the clcok speed from heaven or valley they are wrong completely wrong.
> 
> 
> 
> Not reading it from Heaven , reading it from GPU-Z
Click to expand...

I hate to ask but can we get screen shots, that's bonkers especially if it's on air. Thanks!


----------



## End3R

nvm misread what i quoted


----------



## TheADLA

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Hequaqua*
> 
> I finally broke 12000 on Firestrike!!
> 
> My highest in Graphics and overall:
> 
> http://www.3dmark.com/fs/4467562


Nice!








I'm stuck on 11447 lol. I simply just can't go higher, even though my new case does a good cooling job.


----------



## Hequaqua

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TheADLA*
> 
> Nice!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I'm stuck on 11359 lol. I simply just can't go higher, even though my new case does a good cooling job.


What are your GPU settings when you run Firestrike?


----------



## TPCbench

Is the benchmark result normal ? CPU is Pentium G3258 @ 4.2 GHz

Can anyone here with a quad-core CPU share their result of Monster Hunter Online benchmark ?
http://www.guru3d.com/files-details/monster-hunter-official-benchmark-download.html


















Thanks


----------



## Mattb2e

Quote:


> Is the benchmark result normal ? CPU is Pentium G3258 @ 4.2 GHz
> 
> Can anyone here with a quad-core CPU share their result of Monster Hunter Online benchmark ?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks


Here you are sir


----------



## hertz9753

I do have two 970's but they are not in my main rig. I gave it a try anyway.


----------



## chroniX

I just got this card (Model #: 04G-P4-2974-KR) and have been hearing that there are throttling issues with the 970 series. I was wondering if my particular model is affected as well, and if I'm on the latest bios update? I've also seen some stuff about a modded bios, would that be of any benefit to my card? Any help would be appreciated.



EVGA GeForce GTX 970 Superclocked ACX 2.0
BIOS Version: 84.04.2F.00.70
Model #: 04G-P4-2974-KR


----------



## sebastianthelab

*3D MARK 2011 perf*
*SINGLE ->* http://www.3dmark.com/3dm11/9146697
*SLI* -> http://www.3dmark.com/3dm11/8905062

*3D MARK FIRESTRIKE perf*
*SINGLE->* http://www.3dmark.com/3dm/5091502
*SLI->* http://www.3dmark.com/3dm/5091270


----------



## hertz9753

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *chroniX*
> 
> I just got this card (Model #: 04G-P4-2974-KR) and have been hearing that there are throttling issues with the 970 series. I was wondering if my particular model is affected as well, and if I'm on the latest bios update? I've also seen some stuff about a modded bios, would that be of any benefit to my card? Any help would be appreciated.
> 
> 
> 
> EVGA GeForce GTX 970 Superclocked ACX 2.0
> BIOS Version: 84.04.2F.00.70
> Model #: 04G-P4-2974-KR


I had 2 of those cards and never had a problem. They are very good mid-range cards and should be set up like that.



I still have the GTX 970 SSC and a GTX 970 SC with the blower cooler.


----------



## chroniX

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *hertz9753*
> 
> I had 2 of those cards and never had a problem. They are very good mid-range cards and should be set up like that.
> 
> 
> 
> I still have the GTX 970 SSC and a GTX 970 SC with the blower cooler.


Ok thanks, is there a way to know what the latest BIOS update is for this card? I see this thread on the eVGA site but I'm not sure if it's older or newer than what I have.


----------



## hertz9753

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *chroniX*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *hertz9753*
> 
> I had 2 of those cards and never had a problem. They are very good mid-range cards and should be set up like that.
> 
> 
> 
> I still have the GTX 970 SSC and a GTX 970 SC with the blower cooler.
> 
> 
> 
> Ok thanks, is there a way to know what the latest BIOS update is for this card? I see this thread on the eVGA site but I'm not sure if it's older or newer than what I have.
Click to expand...

Don't mess with bios for now. You need to oc the card before you decide if you need more cowbell and don't forget to up the fan %. I start at 50.


----------



## Buehlar

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *hertz9753*
> 
> Don't mess with bios for now. You need to oc the card before you decide if you need more cowbell and don't forget to up the fan %. I start at 50.


He's got a fever and the only perscription is more cowbell...he's gotta have more cowbell baby!


----------



## hertz9753

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Buehlar*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *hertz9753*
> 
> Don't mess with bios for now. You need to oc the card before you decide if you need more cowbell and don't forget to up the fan %. I start at 50.
> 
> 
> 
> He's got a fever and the only perscription is more cowbell...he's gotta have more cowbell baby!
Click to expand...


----------



## Buehlar

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *hertz9753*


----------



## mauley

My Monster Hunter Online benchmark just ran now.


----------



## TheADLA

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Hequaqua*
> 
> What are your GPU settings when you run Firestrike?


Voltage +87mv : Core+ 186 : Memory + 455 so Core @ 1540 boost and Memory @ 7920 (Hynix) : CPU [email protected] ghz all cores

Got a new Firestrike max


----------



## reev3r

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *PalominoCreek*
> 
> So what's the highest recorded stable overclock on a 970? Air/water, it's the same, I'm just curious to know


'bout tree fiddy!


----------



## Hequaqua

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TPCbench*
> 
> Is the benchmark result normal ? CPU is Pentium G3258 @ 4.2 GHz
> 
> Can anyone here with a quad-core CPU share their result of Monster Hunter Online benchmark ?
> http://www.guru3d.com/files-details/monster-hunter-official-benchmark-download.html
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mattb2e*
> 
> Here you are sir


Just ran it for the first time:


----------



## lester007

i tried the benchmark too this is what i got


----------



## PalominoCreek

1050p, mild 4.2 OC, stock G1. Nice benchmark, no idea what the game is about though.


----------



## Xeno1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *hazard99*
> 
> I hate to ask but can we get screen shots, that's bonkers especially if it's on air. Thanks!


Gpu z is messing up is all. I cant reduplicate it. But sometimes, like right now the numbers from the graphics tab are not the same as the sensors tab. Its also not displaying the correct voltage, either that or MSI AB is wrong, its one of the 2.


----------



## Xeno1

Btw does anyone have official numbers on what the max safe volts are for the Maxwell GPU?


----------



## tubnotub1

2600k @ 4.5, GPU @ 1530/7950, 1080p 4xMSAA

Single:



SLI:



Edit: On a side note it *kills* me that the chances of this game getting localized are slim to none. Guess I'll just loop the benchmark over and over again so I can pretend I am playing it.


----------



## hertz9753

I tried that. The mouse and wasd keys still don't work.


----------



## MOTORHEADZ

Guys, I feel depressed. I was expecting this card to run anything without problem, but what I got:
H1Z1 Ultra settings, Rendering about 2000. Fps around 30.....WHAT IS WRONG?
i7-4790k
8gb hyperx ram
msi z97 gaming mb
supply corsair 750w


----------



## hertz9753

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MOTORHEADZ*
> 
> Guys, I feel depressed. I was expecting this card to run anything without problem, but what I got:
> H1Z1 Ultra settings, Rendering about 2000. Fps around 30.....WHAT IS WRONG?
> i7-4790k
> 8gb hyperx ram
> msi z97 gaming mb
> supply corsair 750w


The card was not meant for ultra settings.


----------



## MOTORHEADZ

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *hertz9753*
> 
> The card was not meant for ultra settings.


Im sorry, this card cost me around 400 euros and it runs worser than cards for 200 euros? I mean, it's a gaming card, its not cheap, specs are good and it cant even run ultra?
Also, I saw a "benchmark" with MSI 970 on youtube, which has no problems with running h1z1 on ultra....I had to decreasy EVERYTHING thi make it run....I dont understand this life


----------



## gene-z

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MOTORHEADZ*
> 
> Guys, I feel depressed. I was expecting this card to run anything without problem, but what I got:
> H1Z1 Ultra settings, Rendering about 2000. Fps around 30.....WHAT IS WRONG?
> i7-4790k
> 8gb hyperx ram
> msi z97 gaming mb
> supply corsair 750w


game is early access and you left out an important thing, what is your res? you should be able to use ultra easily at 1080p 60fps+. The recommended is a GTX 560, lol.


----------



## vmsmusic

A couple of questions:

1) I have an MSI gtx 970 Twin Frozn that I am in the process of overclocking (never OC'ed a GPU before). I am using Afterburner. Currently, I have the memory clock at +700mhz, power limit at 110% (max), core and voltage untouched so far. In FurMark, I am at 69c. From what I have seen, +700mhz memory clock seems quite high, yet I am still running fairly cool. Is this an exceptional number or am I missing something?

2) I see a lot of people (such as in the list of overclocks at the beginning of this thread) showing memory clocks at like 7or 8ghz. Where is this number coming from and how does it relate to the overclocked memory clock slider in Afterburner (such as the +700mhz I am overclocked at)?

Thanks


----------



## hertz9753

Double data ram or ddr is times 2.


----------



## vmsmusic

Ah, okay. So I am at 8400mhz then? If so, isn't that high? I am just concerned I am doing something wrong, or overlooking something.


----------



## MOTORHEADZ

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *gene-z*
> 
> game is early access and you left out an important thing, what is your res? you should be able to use ultra easily at 1080p 60fps+. The recommended is a GTX 560, lol.


but how others run it without problem on cheaper cards...I don't get it.
Im using 1980 to 1080 or something. Tried to switch to 1600 but still, if I set my render distance to 2000 it looks like minecraft.


----------



## Rickyrozay209

Finally got my MSI 970 Gaming card in today and needless to say its the best single card I've ever owned.

I started overclocking it and managed to get +185 on core (1529Mhz) and +500 on memory (8Ghz) using afterburner on the stock votlage of 1.218 with a temp never going over 61c and power limit at 110%.

running a few benchmarks with 3dmark firestrike and unigine 4.0 and playing a few games everything seems stable.

Should I up the voltage and see if I can push a bit more?


----------



## benbenkr

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *vmsmusic*
> 
> Ah, okay. So I am at 8400mhz then? If so, isn't that high? I am just concerned I am doing something wrong, or overlooking something.


Yes 8400mhz is quite high, but if you are stable at 8400mhz then that's fine. However, the main performance benefit comes from the core clock.

Also, Furmark is useless to test for stability. Play games, actual games, and play them as if you are playing them for real. Not just go in and run around a level, then find that you have no issues and call it a day. Stability testing doesn't work like that.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Rickyrozay209*
> 
> Finally got my MSI 970 Gaming card in today and needless to say its the best single card I've ever owned.
> 
> I started overclocking it and managed to get +185 on core (1529Mhz) and +500 on memory (8Ghz) using afterburner on the stock votlage of 1.218 with a temp never going over 61c and power limit at 110%.
> 
> running a few benchmarks with 3dmark firestrike and unigine 4.0 and playing a few games *everything seems stable*.
> 
> Should I up the voltage and see if I can push a bit more?


This is the whole classic problem with people OCing' and thinking they are stable, only to come back a week later and ask why their OC settings aren't working. Just look at the last few pages of this thread.

_Seems_ stable and _absolutely_ stable are 2 different meanings. Yeah sure, you could run 1529/8000 in a game for an hour. But what about 2 hours? 3? 4? Can you be certain that today it doesn't crash, but tomorrow for whatever weird reason it does?


----------



## AngryGoldfish

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *sebastianthelab*
> 
> *3D MARK 2011 perf*
> *SINGLE ->* http://www.3dmark.com/3dm11/9146697
> *SLI* -> http://www.3dmark.com/3dm11/8905062
> 
> *3D MARK FIRESTRIKE perf*
> *SINGLE->* http://www.3dmark.com/3dm/5091502
> *SLI->* http://www.3dmark.com/3dm/5091270


Nice graphics score. What are your frequencies?

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *benbenkr*
> 
> Yes 8400mhz is quite high, but if you are stable at 8400mhz then that's fine. However, the main performance benefit comes from the core clock.
> 
> Also, Furmark is useless to test for stability. Play games, actual games, and play them as if you are playing them for real. Not just go in and run around a level, then find that you have no issues and call it a day. Stability testing doesn't work like that.
> This is the whole classic problem with people OCing' and thinking they are stable, only to come back a week later and ask why their OC settings aren't working. Just look at the last few pages of this thread.
> 
> _Seems_ stable and _absolutely_ stable are 2 different meanings. Yeah sure, you could run 1529/8000 in a game for an hour. But what about 2 hours? 3? 4? Can you be certain that today it doesn't crash, but tomorrow for whatever weird reason it does?


I have to agree with this. I was benchmark stable at much higher overclocks, but I wasn't confident I was game-stable until I played Far Cry 3 for six hours in a row. Even then I haven't tested other games so I can't be sure. Overclocking takes bloody ages to finalize. By the time you have, it's time to upgrade.


----------



## sebastianthelab

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *AngryGoldfish*
> 
> Nice graphics score. What are your frequencies?


3D Mark Firestrike frequencies 1570+ mhz / 8.500+ mhz (970 gtx single)


----------



## Cannonkill

ohhh i done did it ! i fianly got past 14k on firestrike
http://www.3dmark.com/3dm/6488000


----------



## Hequaqua

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Cannonkill*
> 
> ohhh i done did it ! i fianly got past 14k on firestrike
> http://www.3dmark.com/3dm/6488000


Nice!!


----------



## Xeno1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *AngryGoldfish*
> 
> Nice graphics score. What are your frequencies?
> I have to agree with this. I was benchmark stable at much higher overclocks, but I wasn't confident I was game-stable until I played Far Cry 3 for six hours in a row. Even then I haven't tested other games so I can't be sure. Overclocking takes bloody ages to finalize. By the time you have, it's time to upgrade.


yeah Heaven to Crysis 3 is about 25% OC less in general to be stable. I have found that im voltage limted, at 1.237. But considering there is nothing I play that wont give me over 60 Fps, and I never go over 64C in a 80F room, im not touching the Bios.

Appears i didnt get a golden sample either. My Elipda Vrams dont want to go over 7500. But its good enough.


----------



## Hl86

How do you overheat a 970?
You set 3 of them together...

Can only manage 175+ core before overheating.


----------



## Rahldrac

That's why you go water. Got two G1s overclocked, plus cpu overclocked. Never gets above 45


----------



## TPCbench

Here is my game play video of Metro: Last Light

Intel Pentium G3258 @ 4.2 GHz + Gigabyte GTX 970 mini-ITX


----------



## TheBoom

Can anyone help me explain this :

I have a Zotac 970 vanilla attached to a NZXT G10 mount for watercooling. I've edited the bios to increase power as well as set a higher base clock of 1506 and fixed mem clock of 3900. My card's voltage is hard locked by Zotac so I've set it to the max possible 1.212v. Also I've increased both the default and max values of the power so that the card draws more power at the same 100% power limit. This link will help explain if you don't know what I mean.
http://www.overclock.net/t/1522651/disable-boost-and-bake-in-max-game-stable-clocks-for-maxwell-ii

I've noticed that if I run Valley without AA on the card starts to go over 100% TDP in some scenes and this causes the core to start throttling down. However this doesn't happen with 8XAA on (Extreme HD preset).

So I modded the bios to further increase the power (increased both the default and max again) and then it stopped doing that. TDP still jumps to 90% in the same scenes but there is no throttling now.

However in AC Unity, when I navigate to the character customization screen the TDP again starts going over 100% and the core starts to throttle down again. Whats weird is that when that happens my VRM temps start reaching >90c as well. I have my fan controller's probe attached to the VRM heatsink so that is how I monitor the VRM temps. So I reverted to the older custom bios and the VRMs don't go over 90c.

The way I see it, there's something weird going on with the card when there is no AA involved in rendering. Which baffles me since there would be less load with AA off and the card should not be seeking even more power in that case. Another weird thing is that core temps always drop in this scenario.

Does anyone have any clue on what's going on?


----------



## PalominoCreek

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TPCbench*
> 
> Here is my game play video of Metro: Last Light
> 
> Intel Pentium G3258 @ 4.2 GHz + Gigabyte GTX 970 mini-ITX


Impressive performance.


----------



## sebastianthelab

New score 3d Mark Firestrike Performance -> *14.237* with 1.25v core voltage!

http://postimg.org/image/3ly17b4gj/
http://postimg.org/image/3ly17b4gj/


----------



## PalominoCreek

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *sebastianthelab*
> 
> New score 3d Mark Firestrike Performance -> *14.237*
> 
> http://postimg.org/image/3ly17b4gj/
> http://postimg.org/image/3ly17b4gj/


Impressive result, I get like 2000 less points on Firestrike. -_-


----------



## sebastianthelab

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *PalominoCreek*
> 
> Impressive result, I get like 2000 less points on Firestrike. -_-


... with core voltage 1.25v. Can you imagine my gpu score If i increase it!!!!


----------



## TheBoom

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *sebastianthelab*
> 
> New score 3d Mark Firestrike Performance -> *14.237*
> 
> http://postimg.org/image/3ly17b4gj/
> http://postimg.org/image/3ly17b4gj/


Nice. This is what I got. With some throttling in test 1.


----------



## PalominoCreek

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *sebastianthelab*
> 
> ... with core voltage 1.25v. Can you imagine my gpu score If i increase it!!!!


Current frequencies?


----------



## TheBoom

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *PalominoCreek*
> 
> Current frequencies?


Its in the image. His graphics clock states 1229mhz core and 2125mhz for memory.

Thats a really mad overclock for memory. But why is your core clock so low? At 1.25v?


----------



## sebastianthelab

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TheBoom*
> 
> Its in the image. His graphics clock states 1229mhz core and 2125mhz for memory.
> 
> Thats a really mad overclock for memory. But why is your core clock so low? At 1.25v?


core clock is 1.575mhz with 1.25v









Do you want my bios ? This is my bios... MSI 970 gtx 4G

http://postimg.org/image/3jmqnx5mx/

base/boost is stock, but turbo is 1.455 with 1.25v and memory freq is 2.000

*3d mark firestrike result gpu score 24.963 -> http://postimg.org/image/73vu2mwr7/*


----------



## AngryGoldfish

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *sebastianthelab*
> 
> 3D Mark Firestrike frequencies 1570+ mhz / 8.500+ mhz (970 gtx single)


8500mhz on the memory? Damn, son. Not seen memory ever go that high on air.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *sebastianthelab*
> 
> New score 3d Mark Firestrike Performance -> *14.237* with 1.25v core voltage!
> 
> http://postimg.org/image/3ly17b4gj/
> http://postimg.org/image/3ly17b4gj/


Damn all these people hitting 14000+.


----------



## AngryGoldfish

Hang on, I just checked my BIOS cause my scores were really low and I'm not on my modified BIOS any more. I think it has something to do with switching from DVI-D to DVI-I. The reason I switched to it was because even though my monitor's connection is DVI-D, ever since reinstalling Windows it wasn't allowing me to refresh at 120hz. I switched over to the DVI-I port and the refresh rate went up, but now I'm on the stock BIOS.

Does anyone know what I should do here to get back to the modified BIOS? DP is DVI-I, right? And DD is DVI-D (this is a Gigabyte G1 Gaming 970)? The BIOS I just extracted is DP, I think, and the modified BIOS is DP as well, so I don't know why moving to the DVI-I port has reverted me back to the stock BIOS. That makes no sense. Any thoughts? I only just noticed this after running a few benchmarks and seeing low scores.


----------



## TheBoom

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *sebastianthelab*
> 
> core clock is 1.575mhz with 1.25v
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Do you want my bios ? This is my bios... MSI 970 gtx 4G
> 
> http://postimg.org/image/3jmqnx5mx/
> 
> base/boost is stock, but turbo is 1.455 with 1.25v and memory freq is 2.000
> 
> *3d mark firestrike result gpu score 24.963 -> http://postimg.org/image/73vu2mwr7/*


Wow no wonder. I can't go over 1508 on the core thanks to the voltage being locked at 1.212v. Damn zotac. But then again my VRMs run close to 90c at times so I guess its for the better after all.


----------



## TheBoom

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *AngryGoldfish*
> 
> Hang on, I just checked my BIOS cause my scores were really low and I'm not on my modified BIOS any more. I think it has something to do with switching from DVI-D to DVI-I. The reason I switched to it was because even though my monitor's connection is DVI-D, ever since reinstalling Windows it wasn't allowing me to refresh at 120hz. I switched over to the DVI-I port and the refresh rate went up, but now I'm on the stock BIOS.
> 
> Does anyone know what I should do here to get back to the modified BIOS? DP is DVI-I, right? And DD is DVI-D (this is a Gigabyte G1 Gaming 970)? The BIOS I just extracted is DP, I think, and the modified BIOS is DP as well, so I don't know why moving to the DVI-I port has reverted me back to the stock BIOS. That makes no sense. Any thoughts? I only just noticed this after running a few benchmarks and seeing low scores.


That's odd. My displayport stopped working after I modded the bios too. All this while I simply was attributing it to a fault in the cable itself. I guess I should revert and see if anything changes.


----------



## AngryGoldfish

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TheBoom*
> 
> That's odd. My displayport stopped working after I modded the bios too. All this while I simply was attributing it to a fault in the cable itself. I guess I should revert and see if anything changes.


Yeah, something is not right for me. I'm looking into it.


----------



## AngryGoldfish

Sorry for the double posts.

I got it working. Although Gigabyte's @BIOS utility told me it was the same BIOS version I was trying to flash, nvflash came through and I reflashed the modified BIOS. I'm now back to my 1535Mhz clocks again and regained the stability. I also have not dropped down to 60hz.

Just ran Fire Strike at 1555/7700mhz to confirm. I'm currently on driver version 347.71. I'll try the latest driver from nVidia and see if I improve at all. I might also be a little silly and try and reach 7800Mhz on the memory. I know it's not stable, but for a laugh I might try it.

It's also my highest physics score. My CPU is at 4.5Ghz at the moment, but I think I can get more out of that score with a little increase to the cache ratio to better match the core frequency.

http://www.3dmark.com/3dm/6496242


----------



## Emu105

My first test on my new GTX 970 Is this good or bad?


----------



## PalominoCreek

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Emu105*
> 
> My first test on my new GTX 970 Is this good or bad?


Mine was 9871 at stock so better than mine at least









Done a new test on 1.1 and it's actually 9860 now, quite disappointed with that actually. Despite getting a higher score on the physics test, the graphics score is much lower than yours. May I ask if that 4690K is OC'd and what kind of 970 did you get?

Not to mention that you seem to be on a 1200p display while I'm on a 1050p one so the score disparity is even more worrisome.


----------



## brochachoz

Can someone help me with my bios? I have the Zotac Amp! Extreme "CORE" Edition and the power limit only goes upto 106% also. I can't seem to adjust the voltage on this card with afterburner.

ZotacCOREEditionGM204.zip 136k .zip file


----------



## Irthizanovich

Mobo and gfx ready


----------



## awdrifter

Just tried overclocking my MSI GTX 970 with a modified bios (by Cyclops). I was able to run it at 1590mhz boost clock, and it seems to be holding (I say seems because I only tested it with 3D Mark and about 1 hour of AC: Unity). I may have to turn it down a bit more for it to be completely stable.


----------



## hazard99

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *awdrifter*
> 
> Just tried overclocking my MSI GTX 970 with a modified bios (by Cyclops). I was able to run it at 1590mhz boost clock, and it seems to be holding (I say seems because I only tested it with 3D Mark and about 1 hour of AC: Unity). I may have to turn it down a bit more for it to be completely stable.


can you get some stock scores and some over clock scores? As I have seen when clocking that high my scores went down. I want to see if it's any improvement at all.


----------



## awdrifter

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *hazard99*
> 
> can you get some stock scores and some over clock scores? As I have seen when clocking that high my scores went down. I want to see if it's any improvement at all.


At stock clocks the card got 4947 in 3DMark Fire Strike Extreme.


At 1590mhz core/3850mhz vram it got 5813 (17.51% increase in score).


----------



## Switchkill

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *brochachoz*
> 
> Can someone help me with my bios? I have the Zotac Amp! Extreme "CORE" Edition and the power limit only goes upto 106% also. I can't seem to adjust the voltage on this card with afterburner.
> 
> ZotacCOREEditionGM204.zip 136k .zip file


Fellow zotac user here,thing is they have locked everything and especially voltage to 1.2v They said they will issue a update but never did.The card is capable of so much but zotac screwed it up.


----------



## Hequaqua

I have a habit of always wanting to either improve on benchmarks, or duplicate when I have a great run. I broke 12000 on Firestrike the other day, and I wanted to at least do it again to back up the first run. I lowered my Core clock to 1581(tried 1600, actually made it, but the score didn't back it up), I bumped the memory up to 8400. Yep, 8400!

Here is the result. Highest score overall yet, and highest graphics score.



**Full run details**
http://www.3dmark.com/3dm/6508598


----------



## brochachoz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Switchkill*
> 
> Fellow zotac user here,thing is they have locked everything and especially voltage to 1.2v They said they will issue a update but never did.The card is capable of so much but zotac screwed it up.


This is the revised one that they released and added "core" in the name. I asked them about the voltage and they said the max is 1.26v although I cannot seem to adjust it in AB (default is 1.21v)but in evga's oc tool I could. Anyway can anyone help me adjust the power limit on my bios?
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *brochachoz*
> 
> ZotacCOREEditionGM204.zip 136k .zip file


----------



## Xeno1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TheBoom*
> 
> Wow no wonder. I can't go over 1508 on the core thanks to the voltage being locked at 1.212v. Damn zotac. But then again my VRMs run close to 90c at times so I guess its for the better after all.


What are u using to monitor your VRMs? I dont see them in MSI AB or EVGA X16


----------



## ludkoto

Hello guys
I have notised after i flashed with a bios i moded that some games doesn\t load the gpu to 100% like shafow of mordor i think at default settings the game was using 100%.
Any of you notised this or i've messed up my bios?


----------



## Hequaqua

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Xeno1*
> 
> What are u using to monitor your VRMs? I dont see them in MSI AB or EVGA X16


If I remember correctly, he has a probe installed on his VRM. I could be wrong though. Too many posts to try and remember everything...


----------



## hazard99

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *awdrifter*
> 
> At stock clocks the card got 4947 in 3DMark Fire Strike Extreme.
> 
> 
> At 1590mhz core/3850mhz vram it got 5813 (17.51% increase in score).


Solid boost in score really!!


----------



## TheBoom

double post


----------



## TheBoom

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Xeno1*
> 
> What are u using to monitor your VRMs? I dont see them in MSI AB or EVGA X16


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Hequaqua*
> 
> If I remember correctly, he has a probe installed on his VRM. I could be wrong though. Too many posts to try and remember everything...


Yes that's correct. Temperature probe from the NZXT fan controller. If the VRMs hit over 90c (which is the max possible setting for the alarm on the fan controller) all fans go to full blast and suddenly theres a jet taking off in my room.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *brochachoz*
> 
> This is the revised one that they released and added "core" in the name. I asked them about the voltage and they said the max is 1.26v although I cannot seem to adjust it in AB (default is 1.21v)but in evga's oc tool I could. Anyway can anyone help me adjust the power limit on my bios?


Is this revised bios only for the core edition? I have the zotac 970 vanilla and while I've modded the bios to increase the power limit if I increase the voltage in the bios past 1.212v nothing happens.

Anyway if you'd like send me your bios and I'll mod it for you.

Edit : Just saw your attachment. Here you go. Power limit at 150%. Use with discretion. I'm assuming you know how to properly flash and etc.

GM204powermod.zip 136k .zip file


----------



## brochachoz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TheBoom*
> 
> Is this revised bios only for the core edition? I have the zotac 970 vanilla and while I've modded the bios to increase the power limit if I increase the voltage in the bios past 1.212v nothing happens.
> 
> Anyway if you'd like send me your bios and I'll mod it for you.
> 
> Edit : Just saw your attachment. Here you go. Power limit at 150%. Use with discretion. I'm assuming you know how to properly flash and etc.
> 
> GM204powermod.zip 136k .zip file


I don't know if it's for core edition only though, but other than not being able to adjust voltage in AB I tried with EVGA PrecisionX and It did reach the max 1.26v but the powerlimit was holding the overclocks down.

Anyway, many thanks man! I do know how to flash bios, I did it with my old card.


----------



## PalominoCreek

I'm so extremely disappointed at my Firestrike score. I understand that the SSC is clocked (slightly) higher than the G1 but a 20 points difference is just unacceptable. I'm waiting for this guy's response though, I wanna know if he OC'd anything on his machine.


----------



## Xeno1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Hequaqua*
> 
> If I remember correctly, he has a probe installed on his VRM. I could be wrong though. Too many posts to try and remember everything...


Ok then. Ty. Damn. I know how to modigy my PWR in Bios.
I DO NOTt know how to modigy by voltage in Bios.
EVGA 970 SSC 3975 Bios..

The Volts are holdings back


----------



## Xeno1

Im trying to figure out how my OC compares to yours. Can we compare a benchmark score at a giving resolution?

Burn me -
Heaven 1920 X 1080?


----------



## SweWiking

Hello all,

I wonder if someone got a modded bios for the Gigabyte 970 g1 gaming graficcard ?
I would like one that could push the power target some, and maybe raise the mV a bit.



^this is how it looks with the original bios, it can max be set to 112% power target and +87mV
I will still run it on air so i guess i will only need a little push on the power target and the mV ?









With these settings the card will boost to around 1450mhz, anyhigher then this and it will crash, i would like to
try to reach 1500mhz









If someone got something like this, or could help me mod my original bios i would be really grateful!
I will attach my original bios ripped out with gpu-z

GM204-Gigabyte.Geforce.GTX.970.G1.Gaming.Original.zip 135k .zip file


Thank you guys!


----------



## Xeno1

I just did some BRo math. I only have 444 watts 12v on my Power supply.

My OC CPU Core i5 760 at 3.976 = nearly MAX 200 Watts at full load all cores 100%
And i will get to that under full load under IBT or Prime 95.

http://www.bit-tech.net/hardware/cpus/2010/10/15/intel-core-i5-760-review/7

OC Evga SSC 970 3975
at 75 wt PCIE mobo connection 75 watt
At 75watt 6 pin 75 watt
8pin, 150 watt 8 pin 150 watt
300 watt
=
I did the bro math. 200 Cpu and 300 GPU= 500 watts 12v rail

Now i know why I throttle and crash.
My temps are LOWISH, never over 64C on GPU 100% usage 100% fans
Never over 68c on Cpu in a 76F room.

Its my power supply AND I need to figure out how to increase JUST MY PWR Limit on my 970 and its voltage. I know i can get higher GPU clocks but in cant figure out the voltage tab on the Max Tweaker. HELP


----------



## awdrifter

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SweWiking*
> 
> Hello all,
> 
> I wonder if someone got a modded bios for the Gigabyte 970 g1 gaming graficcard ?
> I would like one that could push the power target some, and maybe raise the mV a bit.
> 
> 
> 
> ^this is how it looks with the original bios, it can max be set to 112% power target and +87mV
> I will still run it on air so i guess i will only need a little push on the power target and the mV ?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> With these settings the card will boost to around 1450mhz, anyhigher then this and it will crash, i would like to
> try to reach 1500mhz
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> If someone got something like this, or could help me mod my original bios i would be really grateful!
> I will attach my original bios ripped out with gpu-z
> 
> GM204-Gigabyte.Geforce.GTX.970.G1.Gaming.Original.zip 135k .zip file
> 
> 
> Thank you guys!


Maybe post your request on this thread: http://www.overclock.net/t/1467851/nvidia-maxwell-kepler-bios-editing-thread-gtx-2xx-to-9xx-now-supported

You meet the requirement listed by Cyclops, he should help you modify your bios.


----------



## SweWiking

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *awdrifter*
> 
> Maybe post your request on this thread: http://www.overclock.net/t/1467851/nvidia-maxwell-kepler-bios-editing-thread-gtx-2xx-to-9xx-now-supported
> 
> You meet the requirement listed by Cyclops, he should help you modify your bios.


Thank you, posted my msg there too!


----------



## Wirerat

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Xeno1*
> 
> I just did some BRo math. I only have 444 watts 12v on my Power supply.
> 
> My OC CPU Core i5 760 at 3.976 = nearly MAX 200 Watts at full load all cores 100%
> And i will get to that under full load under IBT or Prime 95.
> 
> http://www.bit-tech.net/hardware/cpus/2010/10/15/intel-core-i5-760-review/7
> 
> OC Evga SSC 970 3975
> at 75 wt PCIE mobo connection 75 watt
> At 75watt 6 pin 75 watt
> 8pin, 150 watt 8 pin 150 watt
> 300 watt
> =
> I did the bro math. 200 Cpu and 300 GPU= 500 watts 12v rail
> 
> Now i know why I throttle and crash.
> My temps are LOWISH, never over 64C on GPU 100% usage 100% fans
> Never over 68c on Cpu in a 76F room.
> 
> Its my power supply AND I need to figure out how to increase JUST MY PWR Limit on my 970 and its voltage. I know i can get higher GPU clocks but in cant figure out the voltage tab on the Max Tweaker. HELP


what psu do you have?

Keep in mind just cause a 6pin can carry 150wattts definitely does not mean a gtx 970 will ever max that out x2

The asus strix 970 only has a single 6 pin.

These cards definitely do not use 375watts (your bro math) in any oc conditions or bios mods.

Its more like sub 200 watts even with a heavy oc.


----------



## Xeno1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Wirerat*
> 
> what psu do you have?
> Antec BP550Plus
> 
> Keep in mind just cause a 6pin can carry 150wattts definitely does not mean a gtx 970 will ever max that out x2
> 
> The asus strix 970 only has a single 6 pin.
> 
> These cards definitely do not use 375watts (your bro math) in any oc conditions or bios mods.
> 
> Its more like sub 200 watts even with a heavy oc.


I checked my VBios. My PCIE Rail NUMBER ONE is 75 watts

As It should be. Can It go over? Sure thats not my question.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Wirerat*
> 
> what psu do you have?
> 
> Keep in mind just cause a 6pin can carry 150wattts definitely does not mean a gtx 970 will ever max that out x2
> 
> The asus strix 970 only has a single 6 pin.
> 
> These cards definitely do not use 375watts (your bro math) in any oc conditions or bios mods.
> 
> Its more like sub 200 watts even with a heavy oc.


Ok I think you are telling me that my PSU is not the limiting factor. And I thank you for your help. Considering that, i want to mod my bios to icrease My CORE VOLTS. Nv Flash style. I cant gert ti to work


----------



## Xeno1

Guys I,m sorry to waste your time ==== In 4 days inm reinstallling a new system anyways. Just disregard these posts. Ill ask again under a new PSU and SSD.

Im the time being , i just wanted to OVERVOLT This card. ONLY OVERVOLT AND I HAVE NO CLUE


----------



## Wirerat

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Xeno1*
> 
> I checked my VBios. My PCIE Rail NUMBER ONE is 75 watts
> 
> As It should be. Can It go over? Sure thats not my question.
> Ok I think you are telling me that my PSU is not the limiting factor. And I thank you for your help. Considering that, i want to mod my bios to icrease My CORE VOLTS. Nv Flash style. I cant gert ti to work


if you have a good quality psu with (roughly) 28 amps on the 12v rail it should be np for the psu.

For example a corsair cx430 has 32amps on the 12v.

I did not specifically say it wasnt your psu but I just wanted you to know its not using as much power as you were figuring.

Which brings me back to:

what psu are you using???

Show me and i can tell you for certain if its limiting you.


----------



## TheDoctor46

How are people managing to use the voltage adjustment in AB on a G1 970 and actually have it work?. Not a single overclocking tool I've tried has a voltage adjuster that works for me. They all do nothing.

How is that even possible?


----------



## cookiesowns

Any one pushing reference PCB GTX970s? I've modded a few bioses trying to push more voltage, but it seems like power limit & voltage is all hard coded. ( Mods with Maxwell bios tweaker II latest )

I did however find interesting behavior. If GPU temps are less than 47C, max voltage is 1.275V it also boosts 1-2bins higher. If GPU temps are over 47C, max voltage is 1.262V Wish I had a few blocks laying around for these. It actually clocks quite nice, I'm sure if I can feed it more power and volts, I can get it stable at 1.6Ghz in Valley 1080P. Or 1550Mhz ish Valley 4K.

Right now my stable clocks are around 1540Mhz 4K gaming.


----------



## AMNeS1AC

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TheDoctor46*
> 
> How are people managing to use the voltage adjustment in AB on a G1 970 and actually have it work?. Not a single overclocking tool I've tried has a voltage adjuster that works for me. They all do nothing.
> 
> How is that even possible?


Did you unlock thee voltage option in Afterburner?

Go into Afterburner properties (the cog icon) and under the General tab, tick the box next to Unlock Voltage Control.


----------



## Mandeep Singh

shadow of mordor gamers i need your help,
i have a strange issue, i asked before, someone helped me,
but im thinking to show this issue again,

i was playing Shadow of mordor, riding on white beast, what i saw Animal Neck is getting white dotted pixel sparkling,
is that only issue on mine or graphics are made like that,


----------



## TheBoom

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SweWiking*
> 
> Hello all,
> 
> I wonder if someone got a modded bios for the Gigabyte 970 g1 gaming graficcard ?
> I would like one that could push the power target some, and maybe raise the mV a bit.
> 
> 
> 
> ^this is how it looks with the original bios, it can max be set to 112% power target and +87mV
> I will still run it on air so i guess i will only need a little push on the power target and the mV ?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> With these settings the card will boost to around 1450mhz, anyhigher then this and it will crash, i would like to
> try to reach 1500mhz
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> If someone got something like this, or could help me mod my original bios i would be really grateful!
> I will attach my original bios ripped out with gpu-z
> 
> GM204-Gigabyte.Geforce.GTX.970.G1.Gaming.Original.zip 135k .zip file
> 
> 
> Thank you guys!


 GM204-Gigabyte.Geforce.GTX.970.G1.Gaming.powermod.zip 137k .zip file


Power modded to 120%. Use at your own risk. Make sure you know how to flash properly and etc.

Your card can run up to 1287mv on default so I'm pretty sure its not the limiting factor. Unless the voltage keeps jumping around the place instead of staying fixed (which you did not mention if it was the case) so I didn't touch voltage values.

Edit : I only increased power limit to 120% because your card seems to already have very high default TDP and power limit values. Try it and see if it helps first.


----------



## TheBoom

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Xeno1*
> 
> I just did some BRo math. I only have 444 watts 12v on my Power supply.
> 
> My OC CPU Core i5 760 at 3.976 = nearly MAX 200 Watts at full load all cores 100%
> And i will get to that under full load under IBT or Prime 95.
> 
> http://www.bit-tech.net/hardware/cpus/2010/10/15/intel-core-i5-760-review/7
> 
> OC Evga SSC 970 3975
> at 75 wt PCIE mobo connection 75 watt
> At 75watt 6 pin 75 watt
> 8pin, 150 watt 8 pin 150 watt
> 300 watt
> =
> I did the bro math. 200 Cpu and 300 GPU= 500 watts 12v rail
> 
> Now i know why I throttle and crash.
> My temps are LOWISH, never over 64C on GPU 100% usage 100% fans
> Never over 68c on Cpu in a 76F room.
> 
> Its my power supply AND I need to figure out how to increase JUST MY PWR Limit on my 970 and its voltage. I know i can get higher GPU clocks but in cant figure out the voltage tab on the Max Tweaker. HELP


Your card is throttling either due to power limits or thermals. If your PSU couldn't handle it your system would just shut off instead of throttling the GPU.

Send me your bios if you want a voltage mod.

Also does your voltage remain fixed under load or does it jump up and down?


----------



## TheBoom

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *brochachoz*
> 
> I don't know if it's for core edition only though, but other than not being able to adjust voltage in AB I tried with EVGA PrecisionX and It did reach the max 1.26v but the powerlimit was holding the overclocks down.
> 
> Anyway, many thanks man! I do know how to flash bios, I did it with my old card.


How is the modded bios working for you?

I tried flashing my zotac vanilla to your bios and it didn't work (id mismatch) so I guess its only for the core edition.


----------



## Switchkill

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *brochachoz*
> 
> This is the revised one that they released and added "core" in the name. I asked them about the voltage and they said the max is 1.26v although I cannot seem to adjust it in AB (default is 1.21v)but in evga's oc tool I could. Anyway can anyone help me adjust the power limit on my bios?


Flash it with some other bios,i tried it on a different machine with the same card,worked fine.


----------



## Switchkill

Power and voltages on my card seem to be tripping every time i increase my temperature limits,i hope this isnt a serious issue.


----------



## kl6mk6

Just finished Overclocking my two SLI EVGA 970 SCs. Here are my stable results...

OC #s



FS demo stock



FS demo OC *11% increase
*


Heaven Stock



Heaven OC *10% increase
*


----------



## Xeno1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TheDoctor46*
> 
> How are people managing to use the voltage adjustment in AB on a G1 970 and actually have it work?. Not a single overclocking tool I've tried has a voltage adjuster that works for me. They all do nothing.
> 
> How is that even possible?


Doctor I had a rough time getting voltage mods to work as well. I'm posting screen shots of how to do it. I missed a simple few clicks with MSI AB and now it WILL let me Volt mod. here you go.----


Just make sure you actually have those boxes checked. Under UNLOCK VOLTAGE CONTROL there are 3 pull down options. See which one of the 3 actually work for you. Only one of the 3 worked for me. Dont remember which one did.


----------



## Xeno1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TheBoom*
> 
> Your card is throttling either due to power limits or thermals. If your PSU couldn't handle it your system would just shut off instead of throttling the GPU.
> 
> Send me your bios if you want a voltage mod.
> 
> Also does your voltage remain fixed under load or does it jump up and down?


Hey, Thanks much for the help. Voltage is very stable it does not jump around at all with 5 loops heaven.
Its got to be a voltage issue, I'm thinking thats limiting my OC. In no way is Temps the issue, when i crank the fan to 100% it never goes over 60C.
and thats with a 80F room.
Also i tried to mod the bios myself and NVflash isnt working for me, Im sure its most likely user error.
Now the question is how do i upload my Bios to this site?

Is there a way to upload my Bios to a site so that u can get it? Dropbox seems scary to me. It appears to open a folder on my PC that people can get into, Im not doing that. I guess if you give me your email addy I can send it to you.

And i would really appreciate your help. I just know if I bump the voltage to CORE a bit I'm gonna get this chip to OC like crazy, The Vrams are not happy with anything over 7500 but if Temps are an indicator of GPU performance potential, I think I might have gotten a really nice chip. I dont know where the thermal monitor on this card reads the TEMP that MSI AB reports, I think its near the GPU die? Anyways If the only factor is just more volts for the GPU then once I can get past the BIOS limit of 1.237 its gonna SCREAM, Im game stable with 1519 core, which isnt great, but its not ripping bad either,


----------



## TheDoctor46

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Xeno1*
> 
> Doctor I had a rough time getting voltage mods to work as well. I'm posting screen shots of how to do it.


Thanks for the reply, but I still can't get it working.

I think it must be because I'm running SLi 970's and between that and the voltage bug that exists already I guess it's locking the cards performance together based on the weakest card.

I'm pretty annoyed that I've got £600 of fairly high end hardware that doesn't work properly because the drivers still aren't fixed and don't look like they are ever going to be either. Seems ridiculous that I basically have to look at invalidating my warranty and flashing the BIOS in order to get it working how it ought to be.


----------



## vinumsv

Glad to join the Club


----------



## Xeno1

Moded my Bios. NvFlash under CMD.exe is telling me that its not working Under Win 7 64 bit. *** OVEr?


----------



## SweWiking

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TheBoom*
> 
> GM204-Gigabyte.Geforce.GTX.970.G1.Gaming.powermod.zip 137k .zip file
> 
> 
> Power modded to 120%. Use at your own risk. Make sure you know how to flash properly and etc.
> 
> Your card can run up to 1287mv on default so I'm pretty sure its not the limiting factor. Unless the voltage keeps jumping around the place instead of staying fixed (which you did not mention if it was the case) so I didn't touch voltage values.
> 
> Edit : I only increased power limit to 120% because your card seems to already have very high default TDP and power limit values. Try it and see if it helps first.


Thank you! +rep


----------



## Xeno1

I hear u brother I am pissed off with you. Sli is known for probems. I was running 9800GTX+ SLi and still had issues, as of 2 weeks ago with OC etc. I'm done with SLI--- forever. If you wait long enough, they wil sort it out.


----------



## Xeno1

Why is NVFLASH giving me a pop up telling me it can run under 64 bit? Cant be that this new ripping software doesnt do 64 bit ??????????????

Guess i have to be done with OC this card?


----------



## Xeno1

https://forums.geforce.com/default/topic/465021/geforce-basics/how-to-use-nvflash-under-windows7-64-bit-/ is it this ripping complicated to flasha Card? i dont have a spare USB. only one I haveis my Win7 installer I'm nedding that Tues WEnds when i get my new SSD


----------



## xaeryan

Is there anywhere one can purchase just a heatsink/fan for these cards? And if not, anyone need a naked MSI Gaming 970?! Perfect for going with watercooling!


----------



## TheBoom

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Xeno1*
> 
> Hey, Thanks much for the help. Voltage is very stable it does not jump around at all with 5 loops heaven.
> Its got to be a voltage issue, I'm thinking thats limiting my OC. In no way is Temps the issue, when i crank the fan to 100% it never goes over 60C.
> and thats with a 80F room.
> Also i tried to mod the bios myself and NVflash isnt working for me, Im sure its most likely user error.
> Now the question is how do i upload my Bios to this site?
> 
> Is there a way to upload my Bios to a site so that u can get it? Dropbox seems scary to me. It appears to open a folder on my PC that people can get into, Im not doing that. I guess if you give me your email addy I can send it to you.
> 
> And i would really appreciate your help. I just know if I bump the voltage to CORE a bit I'm gonna get this chip to OC like crazy, The Vrams are not happy with anything over 7500 but if Temps are an indicator of GPU performance potential, I think I might have gotten a really nice chip. I dont know where the thermal monitor on this card reads the TEMP that MSI AB reports, I think its near the GPU die? Anyways If the only factor is just more volts for the GPU then once I can get past the BIOS limit of 1.237 its gonna SCREAM, Im game stable with 1519 core, which isnt great, but its not ripping bad either,


You can zip the file and then directly upload using the attachment tool on this comments writer itself. It is the tooltip with the paperclip logo.

Which version of NVFlash are you using?

NVFlash.zip 716k .zip file


Try this one. First put the bios that you want to flash to into the folder you extracted NVFlash. Then go to device manager and disable the display driver. Then all you have to do is select the bios.rom file and drag and drop it to nvflash.exe. Remember to enable the display driver and then reboot your pc.

Also, are you saying that your card doesn't go past 1.237v when overvolted or the option isn't even available in AB for you?

Edit : Remember to do all of this with MSI AB reset to default and exited.


----------



## TheBoom

For all those who seem to be having voltage issues, you can directly lock in a fixed voltage of up to 1287mv under load (which I don't recommend, stay between 1212-1235mv to prolong your card's lifespan) using the maxwell bios editor.

If your card happens to be like mine, and the voltage or power limit has been hard locked by the manufacturer there is a simple trick you can do to overcome this. Follow the power limit mod on this thread to do this.
http://www.overclock.net/t/1522651/disable-boost-and-bake-in-max-game-stable-clocks-for-maxwell-ii

You will basically trick your card into thinking the 150% value is actually 100% if you get what I mean.

Also disable boost as it doesn't help at all with overclocking.

Again, I don't recommend this power mod since it will shoot your thermals through the roof. My card used to run at 60-70c on the default bios and after doing this it easily hit 91c (which is why I changed to watercooling).

But with this mod, I am game stable at 1508mhz core and 7.8ghz mem with voltage locked at only 1.212v. Stock boost clocks were 1253mhz and 7ghz. Valley score with an extreme hd preset went up from 2200 to 2637. 3D Mark Firestrike at 11130 now from 8000 plus.


----------



## brochachoz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TheBoom*
> 
> How is the modded bios working for you?
> 
> I tried flashing my zotac vanilla to your bios and it didn't work (id mismatch) so I guess its only for the core edition.


It works great! I've been able to get a stable 1500MHz(stock boost 1442MHz lol) but I got it to 1540Mhz+ tested with hours upon hours of battlefield 4 and heaven on loop stable, but meh~ I just want this card to get a flat 1500MHz.

I can't see to push memory any higher cause the cored editions have hynix memory but at stock it's already OCed to 1800MHz. Also, the voltage really maxes out somewhere at 1.26v.

I'm thinking of maybe switching vanilla/reference zotac GTX 970 but with that, do I need to have exotic cooling to OC it as high as my current card?

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Switchkill*
> 
> Flash it with some other bios,i tried it on a different machine with the same card,worked fine.


thanks for the tip man! I already flashed the bios with the one TheBoom gave me. The voltage adjustment though works with MSI AB when you enable it on the options(silly me).


----------



## Xeno1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TheBoom*
> 
> You can zip the file and then directly upload using the attachment tool on this comments writer itself. It is the tooltip with the paperclip logo.
> 
> Which version of NVFlash are you using?
> 
> NVFlash.zip 716k .zip file
> 
> 
> Try this one. First put the bios that you want to flash to into the folder you extracted NVFlash. Then go to device manager and disable the display driver. Then all you have to do is select the bios.rom file and drag and drop it to nvflash.exe. Remember to enable the display driver and then reboot your pc.
> 
> Also, are you saying that your card doesn't go past 1.237v when overvolted or the option isn't even available in AB for you?
> 
> Edit : Remember to do all of this with MSI AB reset to default and exited.


heres my Bios i think i would like to raise my Max Draw to 300 Watts. I dont see the need to change PCIE motherboard slot watts , PCI 6 pin or PCIE 8 pin slot- they are already providing 300+ watts. I DO SEE that max watts is limted to 223 or so. that should be changed to 300. 75 watt= PCIE mobo conector . 6 pin 75 watt, 8 pin 150 watt.... thats 300 watts So if you can bump the max allowable to 300 that would be nice. But really really i need to boost those volts. I cant go over 1.237 and i would like to get to 1.3

thanks again. I would like to buy u a beer.

GM204.zip 136k .zip file


----------



## TheBoom

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Xeno1*
> 
> heres my Bios i think i would like to raise my Max Draw to 300 Watts. I dont see the need to change PCIE motherboard slot watts , PCI 6 pin or PCIE 8 pin slot- they are already providing 300+ watts. I DO SEE that max watts is limted to 223 or so. that should be changed to 300. 75 watt= PCIE mobo conector . 6 pin 75 watt, 8 pin 150 watt.... thats 300 watts So if you can bump the max allowable to 300 that would be nice. But really really i need to boost those volts. I cant go over 1.237 and i would like to get to 1.3
> 
> thanks again. I would like to buy u a beer.
> 
> GM204.zip 136k .zip file


 GM204powermodxeno.zip 136k .zip file


Here you go.

You'd have to ship that beer to Singapore though hahaha.

Edit : I will upload another bios with a voltage mod for you but I'm not sure if it will work though if your card has been hardlocked to 1287mv.


----------



## TheBoom

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *brochachoz*
> 
> It works great! I've been able to get a stable 1500MHz(stock boost 1442MHz lol) but I got it to 1540Mhz+ tested with hours upon hours of battlefield 4 and heaven on loop stable, but meh~ I just want this card to get a flat 1500MHz.
> 
> I can't see to push memory any higher cause the cored editions have hynix memory but at stock it's already OCed to 1800MHz. Also, the voltage really maxes out somewhere at 1.26v.
> 
> I'm thinking of maybe switching vanilla/reference zotac GTX 970 but with that, do I need to have exotic cooling to OC it as high as my current card?
> thanks for the tip man! I already flashed the bios with the one TheBoom gave me. The voltage adjustment though works with MSI AB when you enable it on the options(silly me).


Yes the stock cooler on the vanilla zotac is absolute s**t. I am currently using the nzxt kraken g10 mount for watercooling.

My card does 1508 at 1.212mv so I'm quite sure yours can go a lot higher at 1.26v. You might have to use the power mod trick I mentioned earlier though because I'm unsure if zotac put a power limit hardlock on your core edition too.

My hynix also goes up to 7.8ghz stable only.


----------



## TheBoom

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Xeno1*
> 
> i just used the one you sent me. I rebooted used Gpuz to save my bios again. the Bios i flased to was named pupvup.rom stands for powerup voltage up
> 
> I thought that if it flashed successfully that when i rebooted and saved the "new" Bios it would save as "pupvup"
> 
> IT DID NOT, The flash didnt work. ***s it Im done playing around with it after 6 hours. I just play with what I have ty for the help


Did you check the power limit value? I'm not sure if it would actually save the bios as what you name it. As long as the power limit value changed then it should have worked.


----------



## cookiesowns

@TheBoom

Seems like you know what you're doing. You think you can checkout the vBIOS's of the reference GTX970 from Nvidia?

Attached are my own modified version, and the stock ROM. It seems like the max voltage I can hit is 1.272V but I can't sustain it, it will drop to 1.262V after a short while. If I put on a solid amount of load, it will start to power throttle around 220Ws.

Even with the <1.26V limit I can hit close to 1570Mhz @ +400 RAM. These babies really want to clock. If I can just push some more volts, I'm sure I can hit 1.6Ghz in SLI on Air =D

GM204.zip 137k .zip file


970mod5.zip 137k .zip file


----------



## TheBoom

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *cookiesowns*
> 
> @TheBoom
> 
> Seems like you know what you're doing. You think you can checkout the vBIOS's of the reference GTX970 from Nvidia?
> 
> Attached are my own modified version, and the stock ROM. It seems like the max voltage I can hit is 1.272V but I can't sustain it, it will drop to 1.262V after a short while. If I put on a solid amount of load, it will start to power throttle around 220Ws.
> 
> Even with the <1.26V limit I can hit close to 1570Mhz @ +400 RAM. These babies really want to clock. If I can just push some more volts, I'm sure I can hit 1.6Ghz in SLI on Air =D
> 
> GM204.zip 137k .zip file
> 
> 
> 970mod5.zip 137k .zip file


I've adjusted voltages to 1.283v. It should remain fixed now, if it doesn't you may have to disable boost also.

Also you may be hitting a hard power limit instead, which could have been set by Nvidia on the reference card. If that happens to be the case then you would have to use the power mod trick I mentioned earlier.

Try it and see what happens first.

Edit : Power limit adjusted to 166% which is 250w for your bios.

970mod.zip 137k .zip file


----------



## brochachoz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TheBoom*
> 
> Yes the stock cooler on the vanilla zotac is absolute s**t. I am currently using the nzxt kraken g10 mount for watercooling.
> 
> My card does 1508 at 1.212mv so I'm quite sure yours can go a lot higher at 1.26v. You might have to use the power mod trick I mentioned earlier though because I'm unsure if zotac put a power limit hardlock on your core edition too.
> 
> My hynix also goes up to 7.8ghz stable only.


can you do that trick with my bios? I'm too scared to tweak my own bios and I don't know how


----------



## ricko99

Anyone here with GALAX/KFA2 gtx 970 exoc Black edition? is there any new bios for this card?


----------



## Xeno1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TheBoom*
> 
> Did you check the power limit value? I'm not sure if it would actually save the bios as what you name it. As long as the power limit value changed then it should have worked.


thank you very much. You do know your ****e, the flash did work.

However my settings were not good. I crashed under Heaven constatnly. I just dont know what I am doing. Playing reckless because I have 2 Bios on this card. I was able to re flash the default Bios 2. Benched it again with the restored default Bios 2 and its working just like it did a few days ago. So no damage done. I think I'll just stick with what I have, unless you can send me one that seems to be good. I uploaded the Default Bios 2 a page or so back.

If you get around to it, I just need to up the power limit to 300 which seems Normal- 75 from the PCIE slot on the mobo, 75 from the 6 pin and 150 from the 8 pin.

I dont know why the default Bios has the power limit at 223 watts. Just dont make sense if the lines can and should provide 300.

Also i need to up the voltage allowable to over 1.237. I dont know if MSI AB can actually read voltage over that, because with my crap attempt to up the voltage, which may or may not have worked, MSI AB still only read my volts as 1.237.

But really there is no game i play that wont hold at the *minimum* a steady 60+ so i why am i *****ing? And this is with a 7 year old First Gen core i5 760 at 3.911
Thanks mate.


----------



## hertz9753

I still don't understand why people ask for bios mods. All GPU's are different, even if you have the same card and model #.


----------



## DeathAngel74

I learned how to mod my own bios by reading threads all over OCN. Its fairly easy once you get the hang of it. Every card *IS*, my old card oc'd better than my current one. I really miss my old card.


----------



## Xeno1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TheBoom*
> 
> GM204powermodxeno.zip 136k .zip file
> 
> 
> Here you go.
> 
> You'd have to ship that beer to Singapore though hahaha.
> 
> Edit : I will upload another bios with a voltage mod for you but I'm not sure if it will work though if your card has been hardlocked to 1287mv.


Bad ass. I will try it now. let u know if its working in 10 minutes.
I have some money saved and I know a bit about Singapore. My uncle lived there for a few years. I want to go there and just EAT.


----------



## Xeno1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Xeno1*
> 
> Bad ass. I will try it now. let u know if its working in 10 minutes.
> I have some money saved and I know a bit about Singapore. My uncle lived there for a few years. I want to go there and just EAT.


why is the CLK 74 1312.5 -1281.3 set like that?

These sliders are 2 way. The first entry is always lower than the second.

Example
CLK 72 is 1237.5 -1281.3

Example
CLK 73 is 1275 - 1281

Why should
CLK 74 be 1312 -1281?
this just doesnt make any sense.
but this is just before a Heaven test run.
It appears that my power limit is up and my voltage is up too. 5 minutes and I'll let u know.

MSi AB is still only reading 1.237 volts and I think you HAD increased my MAX volts?


----------



## Xeno1

BOOM
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TheBoom*
> 
> GM204powermodxeno.zip 136k .zip file
> 
> 
> Here you go.
> 
> You'd have to ship that beer to Singapore though hahaha.
> 
> Edit : I will upload another bios with a voltage mod for you but I'm not sure if it will work though if your card has been hardlocked to 1287mv.


yeah I dont really know. i just used ur Bios. Boots fine, browser fine. Under Heaven- NO GO. And MSI does not read higher than 1.237 volts. ANd now I'm pretty sure that is whats limiting my OC

Thanks for effort. It does not seem to working to up the volts. I even tweaked your bios that u sent me . I just cant figure it out.

Maybe there is a hardware limit on Volts. A hardware limit that BIOS modding can not get around. I think we just have seen it.


----------



## TheBoom

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Xeno1*
> 
> BOOM
> yeah I dont really know. i just used ur Bios. Boots fine, browser fine. Under Heaven- NO GO. And MSI does not read higher than 1.237 volts. ANd now I'm pretty sure that is whats limiting my OC
> 
> Thanks for effort. It does not seem to working to up the volts. I even tweaked your bios that u sent me . I just cant figure it out.
> 
> Maybe there is a hardware limit on Volts. A hardware limit that BIOS modding can not get around. I think we just have seen it.


I did not change any of your voltage values. I will upload one with voltages tweaked if you like.

And also, try not to use heaven. I've found its a horrible stability tester. Just stick with Valley, Firestrike and more importantly games.


----------



## korruptedkaos

anyone here have a Msi 970 gaming 4G?


----------



## hazard99

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *korruptedkaos*
> 
> anyone here have a Msi 970 gaming 4G?


I do


----------



## TheBoom

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Xeno1*
> 
> BOOM
> yeah I dont really know. i just used ur Bios. Boots fine, browser fine. Under Heaven- NO GO. And MSI does not read higher than 1.237 volts. ANd now I'm pretty sure that is whats limiting my OC
> 
> Thanks for effort. It does not seem to working to up the volts. I even tweaked your bios that u sent me . I just cant figure it out.
> 
> Maybe there is a hardware limit on Volts. A hardware limit that BIOS modding can not get around. I think we just have seen it.


 GM204voltpowermodxeno.zip 136k .zip file


Voltage modded to a fixed 1281.3mv. Take note that your card may not be able to do this much and whatever max voltage has been hard locked by your manufacturer will show instead.

I've also use the power mod trick to lock your default and max TDP to 285w.

Please bear in mind that your thermals are going to shoot up so keep an eye on that.

As always use this at your own risk.


----------



## TheBoom

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *brochachoz*
> 
> can you do that trick with my bios? I'm too scared to tweak my own bios and I don't know how


I could but it would really take some trial and error like it did with my card. Nevertheless try this and see if it works.

Power fixed at 242w (100%). I also raised your PSU PEG Rail values as they seemed quite low on default.

GM204powermodfix.zip 136k .zip file


----------



## Cannonkill

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *korruptedkaos*
> 
> anyone here have a Msi 970 gaming 4G?


I do


----------



## hazard99

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Cannonkill*
> 
> I do


I have one too but couldn't take a measurement of it. can you help him out please.


----------



## Cannonkill

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *hazard99*
> 
> I have one too but couldn't take a measurement of it. can you help him out please.


what did he want


----------



## hazard99

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Cannonkill*
> 
> what did he want


Measure just the PCB Board.


----------



## Xeno1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TheBoom*
> 
> I did not change any of your voltage values. I will upload one with voltages tweaked if you like.
> 
> And also, try not to use heaven. I've found its a horrible stability tester. Just stick with Valley, Firestrike and more importantly games.


ok then if you are willing, I need max power to be300watt- PCIE mobo is 75 6 pin from power supply is 75. 8 pin from power supply is 150==== 300 watts.
Soi ned that.,,,,3000 watts.
now for voltage i need more than 1.237. Thats my limit with this bios. I need more .
ty


----------



## 3teng

Finnally, changed the stock cooler of my G1 Gaming GTX 970 to EK-FC970 GTX W3X. So far im pleased with the temperature.


----------



## hazard99

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *3teng*
> 
> Finnally, changed the stock cooler of my G1 Gaming GTX 970 to EK-FC970 GTX W3X. So far im pleased with the temperature.


Thats sexy as hell !!!!!!!


----------



## 3teng

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *hazard99*
> 
> Thats sexy as hell !!!!!!!


Thank you hazard99, its my first time setting up a custom loop.. Im happy with the result


----------



## Dr.m0x

Any build log or futher pics?


----------



## TPCbench

Anyone here encountered *DXGI_ERROR_DEVICE_REMOVED* ?

I encounter it randomly only when running Monster Hunter Online benchmark. The program will stop and it exits to the desktop. No BSOD or freezing, the PC is still responding. The problem does not occur in games.

I think it only started when I updated the driver from 347.52 to 347.88. I hope it's a driver-related problem and not hardware-related. My Gigabyte GTX 970 mini-ITX is just a week old

Will try 350.05 hotfix driver later


----------



## 3teng

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Dr.m0x*
> 
> Any build log or futher pics?


Well, i dont really have build logs, just some pictures i saved..

not sure if im allowed to post pic here, but its about 970 card







here they are.















This was my very first attempt in setting up custom loop,im sure there are errors in it. So feel free to comment, Thank you


----------



## brochachoz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TheBoom*
> 
> I could but it would really take some trial and error like it did with my card. Nevertheless try this and see if it works.
> 
> Power fixed at 242w (100%). I also raised your PSU PEG Rail values as they seemed quite low on default.
> 
> GM204powermodfix.zip 136k .zip file


Thanks man! I'll try this out later and give you feed backs


----------



## TPCbench

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TPCbench*
> 
> Anyone here encountered *DXGI_ERROR_DEVICE_REMOVED* ?
> 
> I encounter it randomly only when running Monster Hunter Online benchmark. The program will stop and it exits to the desktop. No BSOD or freezing, the PC is still responding. The problem does not occur in games.
> 
> I think it only started when I updated the driver from 347.52 to 347.88. I hope it's a driver-related problem and not hardware-related. My Gigabyte GTX 970 mini-ITX is just a week old
> 
> Will try 350.05 hotfix driver later


My GTX 970 is factory-overclocked but it's only a very small OC. I don't overclock my graphics card

NVIDIA reference: 1,050 MHz
Gigabyte OC: 1,076 MHz

It's just a 2.48% overclock over the NVIDIA reference

http://www.gigabyte.com/products/product-page.aspx?pid=5252#sp


----------



## Agent_kenshin

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *3teng*
> 
> Finnally, changed the stock cooler of my G1 Gaming GTX 970 to EK-FC970 GTX W3X. So far im pleased with the temperature.


Looks great. I decided to step up my EVGA 970FTW+ to the 980GTX due to the reason that there was suppose to be a full cover block for it but EVGA made changes FTW+ and the new SSC making them longer then the old ACX cards. The no waterblock was a deal breaker for me.


----------



## Xeno1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TheBoom*
> 
> GM204voltpowermodxeno.zip 136k .zip file
> 
> 
> Voltage modded to a fixed 1281.3mv. Take note that your card may not be able to do this much and whatever max voltage has been hard locked by your manufacturer will show instead.
> 
> I've also use the power mod trick to lock your default and max TDP to 285w.
> 
> Please bear in mind that your thermals are going to shoot up so keep an eye on that.
> 
> As always use this at your own risk.


seems to be working fine. However Max volts will not go over 1.237 according to MSI AB and GPU Z. I tthought that BIOS mods could get around voltage limits. Or is there another chip on board besides the BIOS that determines voltage?


----------



## TheBoom

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Xeno1*
> 
> seems to be working fine. However Max volts will not go over 1.237 according to MSI AB and GPU Z. I tthought that BIOS mods could get around voltage limits. Or is there another chip on board besides the BIOS that determines voltage?


Well I guess that means your voltage has been hard locked by your manufacturer. I should have asked this earlier but what card are you using?

And yes a bios mod will not get over a hard locked voltage.


----------



## TheBoom

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TPCbench*
> 
> My GTX 970 is factory-overclocked but it's only a very small OC. I don't overclock my graphics card
> 
> NVIDIA reference: 1,050 MHz
> Gigabyte OC: 1,076 MHz
> 
> It's just a 2.48% overclock over the NVIDIA reference
> 
> http://www.gigabyte.com/products/product-page.aspx?pid=5252#sp


Definitely a driver or application issue


----------



## Xeno1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TheBoom*
> 
> Well I guess that means your voltage has been hard locked by your manufacturer. I should have asked this earlier but what card are you using?
> 
> And yes a bios mod will not get over a hard locked voltage.


Evga 970 SSC http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16814487088&cm_re=3975-kr-_-14-487-088-_-Product


----------



## TheBoom

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Xeno1*
> 
> Evga 970 SSC http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16814487088&cm_re=3975-kr-_-14-487-088-_-Product


I can't seem to find much info about your card but it seems like most users agree it's been locked to a certain voltage. Only the FTW versions go the whole +87mv.

Seems like the ACX versions only let you up to 1.212mv and the SSC a little more probably the 1.237v you are talking about now.


----------



## bluedevil

Been on the fence about doing a full block on my WF3...dunno about the $250 to do it.


----------



## Cakewalk_S

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *3teng*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Dr.m0x*
> 
> Any build log or futher pics?
> 
> 
> 
> Well, i dont really have build logs, just some pictures i saved..
> 
> not sure if im allowed to post pic here, but its about 970 card
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> here they are.
> 
> 
> 
> This was my very first attempt in setting up custom loop,im sure there are errors in it. So feel free to comment, Thank you
Click to expand...

Worst thermal paste job I've ever seen in my life...

Surprised you didn't kill your card #1...and #2, that's enough thermal paste to do about 20 gpu's...


----------



## chartiet

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Cakewalk_S*
> 
> Worst thermal paste job I've ever seen in my life...
> 
> Surprised you didn't kill your card #1...and #2, that's enough thermal paste to do about 20 gpu's...


The long thin tail at the end takes SKILL!


----------



## AngryGoldfish

I dribbled TIM on my motherboard not so long ago due to a mistake with the CPU cooler installation. I took many, many minutes ensuring that I cleaned it as best as I could before booting. Even with it being visibly clear, I was still worried I could potentially cause harm to the circuit board, but thankfully, so far, nothing has gone wrong.

Don't get TIM on your board.


----------



## TheBoom

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *chartiet*
> 
> The long thin tail at the end takes SKILL!


Ensures that the PCB is cooled efficiently too.Well at least a small part of it.


----------



## chartiet

I all seriousness tho @3teng, it does not look bad. You just need to get that "temporary" bottom plate sorted out ilo cardboard.


----------



## TheBoom

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *chartiet*
> 
> I all seriousness tho @3teng, it does not look bad. You just need to get that "temporary" bottom plate sorted out ilo cardboard.


Actually the amount of TIM on the die is way too much.


----------



## chartiet

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TheBoom*
> 
> Actually the amount of TIM on the die is way too much.


Duh. That has been pointed out. I mean generally everything else besides that lol.

Add/Edit: I'm just trying to salvage some dignity here.


----------



## 3teng

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Cakewalk_S*
> 
> Worst thermal paste job I've ever seen in my life...
> 
> Surprised you didn't kill your card #1...and #2, that's enough thermal paste to do about 20 gpu's...


Yeah it was worst, haha but im happy it work well.







im just following the manual instructions, but didnt had steady hands.


----------



## 3teng

Oh yes, about the long trail of the TIM, i cleaned it up later, only realized it when i snapped the picture







.

There were also TIM residue around the cip (the green areas around it) but i wasnt confident enough to clean it, so i leave it as it was.

Thank you


----------



## Xeno1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TheBoom*
> 
> I can't seem to find much info about your card but it seems like most users agree it's been locked to a certain voltage. Only the FTW versions go the whole +87mv.
> 
> Seems like the ACX versions only let you up to 1.212mv and the SSC a little more probably the 1.237v you are talking about now.


That must be correct. thanks again bro. Upping the power limit has done nothing for my OC. Its just she wants more volts and she wont be getting it. .


----------



## generalkayoss

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Cakewalk_S*
> 
> Worst thermal paste job I've ever seen in my life...
> 
> Surprised you didn't kill your card #1...and #2, that's enough thermal paste to do about 20 gpu's...


Agreed. That's ridiculous. There also appears to be old TIM gunked up along the edges. Less is more!!!!!


----------



## 3teng

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *chartiet*
> 
> I all seriousness tho @3teng, it does not look bad. You just need to get that "temporary" bottom plate sorted out ilo cardboard.










still got alot stuff to be learn for me. haha
btw, what do u mean by the temporary bottom plate?


----------



## zhuocheng

I don't know what is wrong with my card, it seems stable for a few days and then it crashes


----------



## hertz9753

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *3teng*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *chartiet*
> 
> I all seriousness tho @3teng, it does not look bad. You just need to get that "temporary" bottom plate sorted out ilo cardboard.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> still got alot stuff to be learn for me. haha
> btw, what do u mean by the temporary bottom plate?
Click to expand...

It was a nice looking paper towel.


----------



## Hequaqua

I've found a couple of back plates that will fit on my MSI GTX 970 Gaming. They are custom made. One would ship from Ireland, and the shipping is almost as much as the actual plate.

I did find this one though. 40.00+6.00 shipping. You don't have to remove any screws or anything. I comes it 3 different image layouts.

Here is the one I am looking at:


You can have the main color as either black or white.

The image color you can choose from 11 different colors.

You can have this image or just the dragon facing either left or right with no model name.

I think it is made out of plexi, I emailed the site, but haven't heard back yet.

Anything would look better than just the open back.....right? lol


----------



## Levelog

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Hequaqua*
> 
> I've found a couple of back plates that will fit on my MSI GTX 970 Gaming. They are custom made. One would ship from Ireland, and the shipping is almost as much as the actual plate.
> 
> I did find this one though. 40.00+6.00 shipping. You don't have to remove any screws or anything. I comes it 3 different image layouts.
> 
> Here is the one I am looking at:
> 
> 
> You can have the main color as either black or white.
> 
> The image color you can choose from 11 different colors.
> 
> You can have this image or just the dragon facing either left or right with no model name.
> 
> I think it is made out of plexi, I emailed the site, but haven't heard back yet.
> 
> Anything would look better than just the open back.....right? lol


I know a guy who makes some 970 and 980 backplates out of plexi on ebay, but I think he's based in the UK.


----------



## Hequaqua

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Hequaqua*
> 
> I've found a couple of back plates that will fit on my MSI GTX 970 Gaming. They are custom made. One would ship from Ireland, and the shipping is almost as much as the actual plate.
> 
> I did find this one though. 40.00+6.00 shipping. You don't have to remove any screws or anything. I comes it 3 different image layouts.
> 
> Here is the one I am looking at:
> 
> 
> You can have the main color as either black or white.
> 
> The image color you can choose from 11 different colors.
> 
> You can have this image or just the dragon facing either left or right with no model name.
> 
> I think it is made out of plexi, I emailed the site, but haven't heard back yet.
> 
> Anything would look better than just the open back.....right? lol


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Levelog*
> 
> I know a guy who makes some 970 and 980 backplates out of plexi on ebay, but I think he's based in the UK.


I want to say the one in Europe that I looked at was Coldzero. I didn't book mark it. I know it was made from plexi. I just couldn't bring myself to spend as much on shipping as the plate would have been.


----------



## hertz9753

Why would you put a plexi back plate on a GPU? It will lock in the heat.


----------



## Levelog

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Hequaqua*
> 
> I want to say the one in Europe that I looked at was Coldzero. I didn't book mark it. I know it was made from plexi. I just couldn't bring myself to spend as much on shipping as the plate would have been.


Nevermind it's acrylic, not plexi. Acrylic makes a lot more sense. Here he is if you're interested, I'm sure a message will have him whip up anything he's got measurements for. I know for certain he's got measurements for the MSI TwinFrozr 980, not 100% sure on the 970.


----------



## hertz9753

Does it in include a thermal pad for the back of the GPU core and venting? Why are you guy's looking at crappy back plates that you can just stick on?

Settle down and play some games.


----------



## Levelog

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *hertz9753*
> 
> Does it in include a thermal pad for the back of the GPU core and venting? Why are you guy's looking at crappy back plates that you can just stick on?
> 
> Settle down and play some games.


I just saw he was looking for backplates. Figured I knew a guy who has good prices on them, so I'd share.


----------



## kaistledine

Hello

Is anyone getting issues like this ?

Full post http://www.overclock.net/t/1550230/gtx-970-graphics-issues
#

Glitches
. Red / blue flashing lights
. Weird blocks and images
. Occurs in both game play and game menus after short amounts of gameplay 3+ mins

Dying Light ( End bit is worse) 




System
CPU: phenom ii x6 1100T 4. ghz
RAM: crosshair vengance low profile - 16 gb 1600mhz 9,9,9,24
Mobo: Crosshair IV formula
GPU: Inno3D GTX 970 Hercluez x4 Airboss Ultra
CPU cooler:Noctua d14
Case: NZXT Phantom 630
PSU: HX850


----------



## PalominoCreek

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kaistledine*
> 
> Hello
> 
> Is anyone getting issues like this ?
> 
> Full post http://www.overclock.net/t/1550230/gtx-970-graphics-issues
> #
> 
> Glitches
> . Red / blue flashing lights
> . Weird blocks and images
> . Occurs in both game play and game menus after short amounts of gameplay 3+ mins
> 
> Dying Light ( End bit is worse)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> System
> CPU: phenom ii x6 1100T 4. ghz
> RAM: crosshair vengance low profile - 16 gb 1600mhz 9,9,9,24
> Mobo: Crosshair IV formula
> GPU: Inno3D GTX 970 Hercluez x4 Airboss Ultra
> CPU cooler:Noctua d14
> Case: NZXT Phantom 630
> PSU: HX850


That game is as unoptimized as it gets, does it happen in any other games though?


----------



## kaistledine

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *PalominoCreek*
> 
> That game is as unoptimized as it gets, does it happen in any other games though?


Yeah I get odd glitches in
Heaven benchmark
Far cry


----------



## hazard99

Seems like artifacting


----------



## kaistledine

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *hazard99*
> 
> Seems like artifacting


But on stock ? with no O.C


----------



## duganator

Anyone playing the rainbow six siege beta at 1440p? I seem to be going above 3.5 GB of vram and my frame rate is suffering extremely badly because of it.


----------



## hazard99

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kaistledine*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *hazard99*
> 
> Seems like artifacting
> 
> 
> 
> But on stock ? with no O.C
Click to expand...

in all honesty my original 970 did sorta the same thing. I had it over clocked. Woke up one night after like 3 months of ownership and it was artifacting really badly. Set it back to stock and it did the same thing. So I rma'd


----------



## TheBoom

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kaistledine*
> 
> Hello
> 
> Is anyone getting issues like this ?
> 
> Full post http://www.overclock.net/t/1550230/gtx-970-graphics-issues
> #
> 
> Glitches
> . Red / blue flashing lights
> . Weird blocks and images
> . Occurs in both game play and game menus after short amounts of gameplay 3+ mins
> 
> Dying Light ( End bit is worse)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> System
> CPU: phenom ii x6 1100T 4. ghz
> RAM: crosshair vengance low profile - 16 gb 1600mhz 9,9,9,24
> Mobo: Crosshair IV formula
> GPU: Inno3D GTX 970 Hercluez x4 Airboss Ultra
> CPU cooler:Noctua d14
> Case: NZXT Phantom 630
> PSU: HX850


Dying light is very sensitive to memory overclocks. That is definitely artifacting.

Since you claim its happening on stock I'd suggest you RMA your card.


----------



## kaistledine

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TheBoom*
> 
> Dying light is very sensitive to memory overclocks. That is definitely artifacting.
> 
> Since you claim its happening on stock I'd suggest you RMA your card.


Sigh ... oh well I've started the process with overclockers.co.uk


----------



## kaistledine

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *hazard99*
> 
> in all honesty my original 970 did sorta the same thing. I had it over clocked. Woke up one night after like 3 months of ownership and it was artifacting really badly. Set it back to stock and it did the same thing. So I rma'd


Thanks , mine lasted about 3 months ... such a shame .


----------



## Hequaqua

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *hertz9753*
> 
> Why would you put a plexi back plate on a GPU? It will lock in the heat.


Looks, nothing else.

EDIT: I'm not concerned about temps. Temps are <65°C under load.


----------



## USlatin

I am sure it has been covered but this thread is 100 million posts long, is the 100M green version of the MSI Gaming 970 pre-clocked higher? Does it OC any better? Does it get hotter/colder due to the backplate?

I googled for reviews but nothing turned up


----------



## AngryGoldfish

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *duganator*
> 
> Anyone playing the rainbow six siege beta at 1440p? I seem to be going above 3.5 GB of vram and my frame rate is suffering extremely badly because of it.


Are you on a single 970 or SLI? Although I haven't seen any benchmarks, it could be that a single 970 is simply not powerful enough for a game like that at 1440p without suffering from frame rate drops. If it only drops after 3.5GB of usage, that's a real shame.


----------



## UZ7

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *USlatin*
> 
> I am sure it has been covered but this thread is 100 million posts long, is the 100M green version of the MSI Gaming 970 pre-clocked higher? Does it OC any better? Does it get hotter/colder due to the backplate?
> 
> I googled for reviews but nothing turned up


Nope seems to be just a regular Gaming edition + green + backplate.


----------



## LOKI23NY

Wanted to see if someone could help me out with a quick test . I have a gigabyte G1 but I'm not sure if the card manufacturer matters.

Launch precision x with nothing else open. Does your gpu clock drop down really low? I get the same thing in nvidia inspector.

I've never paid attention to this before until I was testing a modded bios and now I'm not sure if it has always done this or not.


----------



## UZ7

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *LOKI23NY*
> 
> Wanted to see if someone could help me out with a quick test . I have a gigabyte G1 but I'm not sure if the card manufacturer matters.
> 
> Launch precision x with nothing else open. Does your gpu clock drop down really low? I get the same thing in nvidia inspector.
> 
> I've never paid attention to this before until I was testing a modded bios and now I'm not sure if it has always done this or not.


Idle state?


----------



## XanderTheGoober

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *LOKI23NY*
> 
> Wanted to see if someone could help me out with a quick test . I have a gigabyte G1 but I'm not sure if the card manufacturer matters.
> 
> Launch precision x with nothing else open. Does your gpu clock drop down really low? I get the same thing in nvidia inspector.
> 
> I've never paid attention to this before until I was testing a modded bios and now I'm not sure if it has always done this or not.
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


My MSI card idles this low on standard web browsing with EVGA precision open as well. nothing to worry about. Launch a game and watch it jump up. After all the 970 was advertised as power efficient


----------



## LOKI23NY

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *UZ7*
> 
> Idle state?


Yes, nothing else open or running.

Yes.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *XanderTheGoober*
> 
> My MSI card idles this low on standard web browsing with EVGA precision open as well. nothing to worry about. Launch a game and watch it jump up. After all the 970 was advertised as power efficient


Thanks!









I think since I had been using kboost so often, I just got used to not seeing it drop.


----------



## DeathAngel74

It's normal. Mine switches from 135/405 to 1437.5/1725(6900).


----------



## UZ7

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *LOKI23NY*
> 
> Yes, nothing else open or running.
> 
> Yes.
> Thanks!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I think since I had been using kboost so often, I just got used to not seeing it drop.


lol thats what i meant, its an idle state.. theres a boost state profile, ones for idle, media/watching videos, 2d/3d clock and then theres boost for added performance.


----------



## hazard99

I was gunna chime in but everyone already has. I'll just say these turds are lazy if you let them be lazy


----------



## duganator

I'm on a single 970, and yes, it only happens when vram usage goes above 3.5ish gb
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *AngryGoldfish*
> 
> Are you on a single 970 or SLI? Although I haven't seen any benchmarks, it could be that a single 970 is simply not powerful enough for a game like that at 1440p without suffering from frame rate drops. If it only drops after 3.5GB of usage, that's a real shame.


----------



## TPCbench

Guys, what driver version are you using ?


----------



## DeathAngel74

350.05


----------



## LOKI23NY

Still testing but really making progress using a modified bios. G1 under water 1601/8000. Temps peaked at 46c after gaming for about 2hrs so I'm really happy with the results. Still need to test more and then figure out where I am comfortable keeping the settings at.


----------



## hurricane28

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *LOKI23NY*
> 
> Still testing but really making progress using a modified bios. G1 under water 1601/8000. Temps peaked at 46c after gaming for about 2hrs so I'm really happy with the results. Still need to test more and then figure out where I am comfortable keeping the settings at.


Not that impressive to be honest with custom bios.

I get 14K score with 1560mhz core and 8K memory on stock bios.


----------



## LOKI23NY

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *hurricane28*
> 
> Not that impressive to be honest with custom bios.
> 
> I get 14K score with 1560mhz core and 8K memory on stock bios.


14k total or are you talking about the graphics score? I'm still testing and the most important part is that I no longer have any perfcaps.


----------



## AngryGoldfish

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *hurricane28*
> 
> Not that impressive to be honest with custom bios.
> 
> I get 14K score with 1560mhz core and 8K memory on stock bios.


There seem to be many unknown variables with the 970's. I've seen people with lower clocks than mine get higher scores on the same tests.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *duganator*
> 
> I'm on a single 970, and yes, it only happens when vram usage goes above 3.5ish gb


Damn, that's a bummer. I wonder how a 980/290X fairs in the same test.

edit:
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *LOKI23NY*
> 
> 14k total or are you talking about the graphics score? I'm still testing and the most important part is that I no longer have any perfcaps.


Same. Modded BIOS has improved stability, but my scores didn't really increase by very much. I'm still lower than many others.


----------



## hurricane28

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *LOKI23NY*
> 
> 14k total or are you talking about the graphics score? I'm still testing and the most important part is that I no longer have any perfcaps.


Oh sorry, i mean graphics score. I have MSI 970 gaming 4g and its working flawlessly so far. Every game plays smooth and high FPS at max settings 1080p.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *LOKI23NY*
> 
> 14k total or are you talking about the graphics score? I'm still testing and the most important part is that I no longer have any perfcaps.


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *AngryGoldfish*
> 
> There seem to be many unknown variables with the 970's. I've seen people with lower clocks than mine get higher scores on the same tests.
> Damn, that's a bummer. I wonder how a 980/290X fairs in the same test.
> 
> edit:
> Same. Modded BIOS has improved stability, but my scores didn't really increase by very much. I'm still lower than many others.


Perhaps different drivers? It can be that the max boost clock differs between the 970 brands. I NEVER went wrong with MSI so that's why i stick with them. They also tin to clock very good and running cool in the same time. My card is a good clocker and runs cool and quiet.

I prefer MSI above all brands any day.


----------



## LOKI23NY

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *AngryGoldfish*
> 
> There seem to be many unknown variables with the 970's. I've seen people with lower clocks than mine get higher scores on the same tests.
> Damn, that's a bummer. I wonder how a 980/290X fairs in the same test.
> 
> edit:
> Same. Modded BIOS has improved stability, but my scores didn't really increase by very much. I'm still lower than many others.


I really wonder what could be causing the differences. Could it be other parts of the system that affect the scores?

Same here. My scores are higher but nothing crazy like a 14k run, main thing is stability is much better and I'm doing much better with perfcaps removed.


----------



## LOKI23NY

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *hurricane28*
> 
> Oh sorry, i mean graphics score. I have MSI 970 gaming 4g and its working flawlessly so far. Every game plays smooth and high FPS at max settings 1080p.
> 
> Perhaps different drivers? It can be that the max boost clock differs between the 970 brands. I NEVER went wrong with MSI so that's why i stick with them. They also tin to clock very good and running cool in the same time. My card is a good clocker and runs cool and quiet.
> 
> I prefer MSI above all brands any day.


What driver version are you using?

The MSI hard caught my eye early on. I went with the gigabyte since my previous card was made by them and I had been really happy with it.


----------



## AngryGoldfish

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *hurricane28*
> 
> Oh sorry, i mean graphics score. I have MSI 970 gaming 4g and its working flawlessly so far. Every game plays smooth and high FPS at max settings 1080p.
> 
> Perhaps different drivers? It can be that the max boost clock differs between the 970 brands. I NEVER went wrong with MSI so that's why i stick with them. They also tin to clock very good and running cool in the same time. My card is a good clocker and runs cool and quiet.
> 
> I prefer MSI above all brands any day.


It could be the drivers, yeah, but I have tried a few different versions and little has changed. I'm on 347.71 at the moment with a Fire Strike score of 10784 and a graphics score of 13480. My GPU was at 1535/7800Mhz. I can get the core clock higher, but I like to keep it at a little lower. 7800mhz on the memory is not stable in games or Valley. It works in Fire Strike, though. My 24/7 overclock is 1535/7600Mhz. My 4670K is at 4.5Ghz. I'm going to try and reach 9000 on the physics score by increasing the Cache Ratio to 1:1.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *LOKI23NY*
> 
> I really wonder what could be causing the differences. Could it be other parts of the system that affect the scores?
> 
> Same here. My scores are higher but nothing crazy like a 14k run, main thing is stability is much better and I'm doing much better with perfcaps removed.


It could be an accumulation of different factors, absolutely. Operating system, storage device that the benchmark test is installed on, throttling that Afterburner, GPU-Z or HWiNFO is not registering, different drivers, faster memory, more stable express lanes within the motherboard, no background applications running, etc.


----------



## AngryGoldfish

New best score at 1555/7800Mhz:

http://www.3dmark.com/3dm/6579926


----------



## LOKI23NY

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *AngryGoldfish*
> 
> It could be the drivers, yeah, but I have tried a few different versions and little has changed. I'm on 347.71 at the moment with a Fire Strike score of 10784 and a graphics score of 13480. My GPU was at 1535/7800Mhz. I can get the core clock higher, but I like to keep it at a little lower. 7800mhz on the memory is not stable in games or Valley. It works in Fire Strike, though. My 24/7 overclock is 1535/7600Mhz. My 4670K is at 4.5Ghz. I'm going to try and reach 9000 on the physics score by increasing the Cache Ratio to 1:1.
> It could be an accumulation of different factors, absolutely. Operating system, storage device that the benchmark test is installed on, throttling that Afterburner, GPU-Z or HWiNFO is not registering, different drivers, faster memory, more stable express lanes within the motherboard, no background applications running, etc.


I do plan on dropping the clocks and testing to see what happens. I have seen scores drop with higher clocks so I guess it's all about finding that sweet spot. These settings are also me trying to find my max stable oc, I normally will reach that and then drop it down a little. I usually find that it doesn't make much of a difference while gaming and I just feel more comfortable not running the card and the very max it can handle.


----------



## AngryGoldfish

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *LOKI23NY*
> 
> I do plan on dropping the clocks and testing to see what happens. I have seen scores drop with higher clocks so I guess it's all about finding that sweet spot. These settings are also me trying to find my max stable oc, I normally will reach that and then drop it down a little. I usually find that it doesn't make much of a difference while gaming and I just feel more comfortable not running the card and the very max it can handle.


Yeah, same. I've seen little benefits to overclocking the core beyond 1520Mhz in games. Once you've hit 1500Mhz, you should be happy. There are more benefits to reaching 8000mhz on the memory, something almost everyone with Hynix-branded modules cannot reach.

New top score with 347.88 drivers. Surpassed 9000 on the physics test for some reason, but my graphics score went down a little (it's within the margin of error).

http://www.3dmark.com/3dm/6580003


----------



## PalominoCreek

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *AngryGoldfish*
> 
> Yeah, same. I've seen little benefits to overclocking the core beyond 1520Mhz in games. Once you've hit 1500Mhz, you should be happy. There are more benefits to reaching 8000mhz on the memory, something almost everyone with Hynix-branded modules cannot reach.
> 
> New top score with 347.88 drivers. Surpassed 9000 on the physics test for some reason, but my graphics score went down a little (it's within the margin of error).
> 
> http://www.3dmark.com/3dm/6580003


Would you say the improvement on your physics score is due to the Cache Ratio being 1:1?


----------



## AngryGoldfish

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *PalominoCreek*
> 
> Would you say the improvement on your physics score is due to the Cache Ratio being 1:1?


Haven't messed with the Cache ratio yet. That was just going from 347.71 to 347.88. Don't know how it happened but the CPU seemed to do better. It was a fresh boot. Maybe that was it. Cache/ring ratio will only add a little bit of performance. I may not even be able to get 1:1. It's also a very slow and tedious process.


----------



## PalominoCreek

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *AngryGoldfish*
> 
> Haven't messed with the Cache ratio yet. That was just going from 347.71 to 347.88. Don't know how it happened but the CPU seemed to do better. It was a fresh boot. Maybe that was it. Cache/ring ratio will only add a little bit of performance. I may not even be able to get 1:1. It's also a very slow and tedious process.


I've asked because apparently it makes you gain a few points on 3Dmark, the closer the Cache Ratio is to the CPU's. Check out the Haswell Overclocking thread, first post when he talks about the cache ratio.


----------



## AngryGoldfish

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *PalominoCreek*
> 
> I've asked because apparently it makes you gain a few points on 3Dmark, the closer the Cache Ratio is to the CPU's. Check out the Haswell Overclocking thread, first post when he talks about the cache ratio.


Yeah, it's true. As to how much I'll gain, for me personally I can't tell until I give it a shot. I'm keen to find out how much performance I'll gain in Cinebench as well as Fire Strike.


----------



## PalominoCreek

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *AngryGoldfish*
> 
> Yeah, it's true. As to how much I'll gain, for me personally I can't tell until I give it a shot. I'm keen to find out how much performance I'll gain in Cinebench as well as Fire Strike.


After reading your post I decided to increase my Cache Ratio by a bit. Obviously won't notice any real world difference but I suppose it can't hurt, my overclock is already crap as it is anyway. My OC is 42 with a 38 cache ratio, increased it just now to 40, see how it fares, I'm mostly worried about instability as I didn't change the voltage. If it crashes it goes back to where it was I guess, honestly can't be arsed to stresstest for 12 hours for a .2 increase in the cache ratio.


----------



## AngryGoldfish

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *PalominoCreek*
> 
> After reading your post I decided to increase my Cache Ratio by a bit. Obviously won't notice any real world difference but I suppose it can't hurt, my overclock is already crap as it is anyway. My OC is 42 with a 38 cache ratio, increased it just now to 40, see how it fares, I'm mostly worried about instability as I didn't change the voltage. If it crashes it goes back to where it was I guess, honestly can't be arsed to stresstest for 12 hours for a .2 increase in the cache ratio.


I know what you mean, man. I've turned voltage mode back to Adaptive 'cause I'm done overclocking for a couple of weeks. I still have to tweak the input voltage (I might be able to reduce it) and I might be stable at 1.28V on the core vs. my current 1.29V for a 4.5Ghz overclock, but I hate stress testing. It's so tedious. I've only tested my current overclock for four hours with IETU, plus gaming, Fire Strike, Cinebench and XTU benchmark. One of these days I'll perform a final overnight test with lowered voltages that I'm pretty sure are stable, just to confirm, but I've seen people crash after the 12th hour anyway, so is even 8 or 12 hours enough? I'm stable for what I do on a day to day basis and that's enough right now.


----------



## TheBoom

I've noticed that ever since Nvidia introduced boost into the picture it wasn't as simple as increasing voltage and finding the highest stable clock anymore. I get lower scores if my clocks are too high even though it doesn't crash/artifact.

Also same for custom bioses. If my power target limit is too high, scores go down again.

It takes a lot longer these days to find the sweet spot for OC


----------



## AngryGoldfish

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TheBoom*
> 
> I've noticed that ever since Nvidia introduced boost into the picture it wasn't as simple as increasing voltage and finding the highest stable clock anymore. I get lower scores if my clocks are too high even though it doesn't crash/artifact.
> 
> Also same for custom bioses. If my power target limit is too high, scores go down again.
> 
> It takes a lot longer these days to find the sweet spot for OC


I'd like to test this out properly. It could be true.


----------



## Wirerat

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *AngryGoldfish*
> 
> I'd like to test this out properly. It could be true.


Sounds like its throttling to me. But i noticed it right away on kepler. There is no brutt force overclock like fermi. Its a balance.

Temperature is a big part since boost 2.0 though. My card behaves very different at below 45c under a block. I suspect all kepler/maxwells do the same to an extent.


----------



## TheBoom

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Wirerat*
> 
> Sounds like its throttling to me. But i noticed it right away on kepler. There is no brutt force overclock like fermi. Its a balance.
> 
> Temperature is a big part since boost 2.0 though. My card behaves very different at below 45c under a block. I suspect all kepler/maxwells do the same to an extent.


Can't be throttling since I've specifically disabled boost in the custom bios.


----------



## LOKI23NY

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *AngryGoldfish*
> 
> I'd like to test this out properly. It could be true.


Any ideas on how to go about testing?

I'm thinking just dropping the clocks in small increments and doing Firestrike runs to compare scores. Rinse and repeat until dialed in?


----------



## jlhawn

I posted this about 2,000 pages ago but here it is again, it works very good. it's better for me than modding my bios as I am no gpu bios expert.
http://overclocking.guide/increase-the-nvidia-power-limit-all-cards/


----------



## PalominoCreek

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *AngryGoldfish*
> 
> I know what you mean, man. I've turned voltage mode back to Adaptive 'cause I'm done overclocking for a couple of weeks. I still have to tweak the input voltage (I might be able to reduce it) and I might be stable at 1.28V on the core vs. my current 1.29V for a 4.5Ghz overclock, but I hate stress testing. It's so tedious. I've only tested my current overclock for four hours with IETU, plus gaming, Fire Strike, Cinebench and XTU benchmark. One of these days I'll perform a final overnight test with lowered voltages that I'm pretty sure are stable, just to confirm, but I've seen people crash after the 12th hour anyway, so is even 8 or 12 hours enough? I'm stable for what I do on a day to day basis and that's enough right now.


According to the expert overclockers that helped me out, it is enough. You should read the Haswell Overclocking guide and ask questions there, I think they favor Prime95 as a test benchmark. They also have a x264 encoding tool done by one of the OC.net members which is pretty good to test stability. I haven't stress tested in a while but I remember that the latest Prime95 versions made my CPU literally burn out (once it reached 100C and shut itself down) whilst the older versions are still pretty taxing but don't make me go over 65C. As I said though, I haven't touched anything OC related in like 5 months so things might have changed.

Anyways, sorry for off-topic but a few posts on a 1455 pages thread won't hurt much.


----------



## Wirerat

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TheBoom*
> 
> Can't be throttling since I've specifically disabled boost in the custom bios.


it most definitely can. I had it disabled and my ftw would not go above 1460mhz.

Then i got a water block and it runs at 1560mhz at the same voltage, same settings and same bios.

Bios mod is not the final say. My ftw is bad example though.

The vrms were left to overheat on the stock cooler.


----------



## TheBoom

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Wirerat*
> 
> it most definitely can. I had it disabled and my ftw would not go above 1460mhz.
> 
> Then i got a water block and it runs at 1560mhz at the same voltage, same settings and same bios.
> 
> Bios mod is not the final say. My ftw is bad example though.
> 
> The vrms were left to overheat on the stock cooler.


I guess that means the mod wasn't done properly? My zotac 970 never throttles except in a rare situation in AC Unity's character customization menu where the power target spikes to 110% and VRM temps shoot up. Once I leave the screen everything immediately goes back to normal. I haven't been able to find out why but as it is the clocks more or less stay fixed at 1500mhz in everything else (except valley with no AA).

Also what I was trying to say is that, for example in Valley with the extreme HD preset but with AA OFF, my trial bios with a higher power limit ensured that the card never throttled whereas with my final bios with a lower power limit there is that same weird thing going on, (where power target spikes and causes the card to downthrottle) and actually gave me a lower score than when it actually did throttle.

Which basically means that the score was better with the card throttling compared to when it was not. I also had a similar issue with my old MSI 760GTX Hawk. This is why I believe there is something weird going on with overclocking concerning the later versions of Nvidia GPUs.


----------



## TheBoom

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jlhawn*
> 
> I posted this about 2,000 pages ago but here it is again, it works very good. it's better for me than modding my bios as I am no gpu bios expert.
> http://overclocking.guide/increase-the-nvidia-power-limit-all-cards/


Seems very logical but I wonder how it would impact temperature. Lowering the resistance should technically reduce the heat as well right? Or maybe not? Pardon me, but my electrical knowledge is a little rusty.

I have a zotac 970 with a bios mod that increases the power limit. But, I'm using an AIO with the NZXT G10 mount for watercooling and hence the VRMs are left to being cooled by only a small 90mm fan.

As it is in extreme cases I've seen the VRM temps (measured with a temp probe) hit close to 90c, I'm not sure if I would want them any higher and something tells me this mod might just do that.


----------



## Wirerat

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TheBoom*
> 
> I guess that means the mod wasn't done properly? My zotac 970 never throttles except in a rare situation in AC Unity's character customization menu where the power target spikes to 110% and VRM temps shoot up. Once I leave the screen everything immediately goes back to normal. I haven't been able to find out why but as it is the clocks more or less stay fixed at 1500mhz in everything else (except valley with no AA).
> 
> Also what I was trying to say is that, for example in Valley with the extreme HD preset but with AA OFF, my trial bios with a higher power limit ensured that the card never throttled whereas with my final bios with a lower power limit there is that same weird thing going on, (where power target spikes and causes the card to downthrottle) and actually gave me a lower score than when it actually did throttle.
> 
> Which basically means that the score was better with the card throttling compared to when it was not. I also had a similar issue with my old MSI 760GTX Hawk. This is why I believe there is something weird going on with overclocking concerning the later versions of Nvidia GPUs.


this exact same bios with no change other than the water block would not go above 1460mhz.

This is after two cycles of valley on water block.


Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!







My mod obviously worked but the gpu was limitied still prior to water.

My temps never went above 71c on air but somewhere on the card it was being limitied and temps had to play a roll or the card would not have gained so much under a full block.


----------



## PriestOfSin

Is the 970 still a decent card? I've got a 670 now, but that thing is really starting to show it's age.


----------



## reev3r

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *PriestOfSin*
> 
> Is the 970 still a decent card? I've got a 670 now, but that thing is really starting to show it's age.


I moved from SLI 670 FTW's to a single 970, and found a ~25% INCREASE with the same settings, when I was expecting a slight decrease in performance... That being said, I am on 1080P,so I do not know how that increase might scale across other resolutions, I can do nothing but sing the praises of this card, and the song of my people....

Lalalalalalala....


----------



## PriestOfSin

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *reev3r*
> 
> I moved from SLI 670 FTW's to a single 970, and found a ~25% INCREASE with the same settings, when I was expecting a slight decrease in performance... That being said, I am on 1080P,so I do not know how that increase might scale across other resolutions, I can do nothing but sing the praises of this card, and the song of my people....
> 
> Lalalalalalala....


Ah, good. I'm still at 1920x1080 (and since I tend to keep monitors until they explode), I will be on that res for awhile. Hopefully they bench well in GTAV, I'm really looking forward to that game.


----------



## reev3r

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *PriestOfSin*
> 
> Ah, good. I'm still at 1920x1080 (and since I tend to keep monitors until they explode), I will be on that res for awhile. Hopefully they bench well in GTAV, I'm really looking forward to that game.


If you haven't obtained a 970 just yet, and are willing to wait until GTA V is released, I can most certainly let you know how it performs on launch day. I have it preloaded right now, so I'll be chomping at the bit at 11:59 on the 13th to launch it... Though I am fully expecting overload launch issues..

You can compare your rig to mine (CarboNite in my signature, although I should change the name, since I changed many parts recently and call it Phoenix now... Totaldorkover9000) to gauge performance on some level...


----------



## PriestOfSin

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *reev3r*
> 
> If you haven't obtained a 970 just yet, and are willing to wait until GTA V is released, I can most certainly let you know how it performs on launch day. I have it preloaded right now, so I'll be chomping at the bit at 11:59 on the 13th to launch it... Though I am fully expecting overload launch issues..
> 
> You can compare your rig to mine (CarboNite in my signature, although I should change the name, since I changed many parts recently and call it Phoenix now... Totaldorkover9000) to gauge performance on some level...


That'd be great if you could describe average framerate. No need to do hardcore benches, those will come in time.

Yeah, I'm going with the 4690k @ 4.howeverhighicangetit GHz, and am looking at a nice non-reference cooler GTX970. I don't have nearly the RAM you do (I'll be staying with 8GB for awhile), but I doubt 8GB will starve the game.


----------



## TheBoom

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Wirerat*
> 
> this exact same bios with no change other than the water block would not go above 1460mhz.
> 
> This is after two cycles of valley on water block.
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> My mod obviously worked but the gpu was limitied still prior to water.
> 
> My temps never went above 71c on air but somewhere on the card it was being limitied and temps had to play a roll or the card would not have gained so much under a full block.


Hmm interesting. So you fixed both the core and mem clocks in the bios but it still went up after changing to watercooling? I'm guessing your voltage and TDP were fixed too right? Was there a jump in TDP after you changed?

I got a good feeling it may be the VRMs that are causing all this weird deviances and unexplainable score reductions in benchmarking.


----------



## Wirerat

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TheBoom*
> 
> Hmm interesting. So you fixed both the core and mem clocks in the bios but it still went up after changing to watercooling? I'm guessing your voltage and TDP were fixed too right? Was there a jump in TDP after you changed?
> 
> I got a good feeling it may be the VRMs that are causing all this weird deviances and unexplainable score reductions in benchmarking.


thats what im thinking. The evga acx 2.0 cards are a extreme example though. Evga did not put any type of vrm cooling what so ever on the card. The vrm was completely naked.

Tdp is simular. It is possible the card is actually using less power now. It doesnt have to spin a fan at all now. So that may have gave me a little tdp overhead thats going to the core now.

Also the vrms should be more efficient at 40c vs 90c (my guess on the 90c as I had no way to check it).


----------



## AngryFuture

Speaking of EVGA cards, I am now the proud owner of two of these Puppies....

http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16814487088

Came from a single GTX 770 SC (that I got from EVGA from RMA'ing a GTX 670 FTW)...

All I can say is, Im ready for GTA V now...


----------



## reev3r

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *PriestOfSin*
> 
> That'd be great if you could describe average framerate. No need to do hardcore benches, those will come in time.
> 
> Yeah, I'm going with the 4690k @ 4.howeverhighicangetit GHz, and am looking at a nice non-reference cooler GTX970. I don't have nearly the RAM you do (I'll be staying with 8GB for awhile), but I doubt 8GB will starve the game.


Yeah, I will get back with the results within a few hours of playing. Not a problem.

Yeah, my 32GB is in almost constant use, generally between 25-30GB,but occasionally I tag the 31.9GB wall, and EVERYTHING STD'S WORKING... lol I am a bit of a tab junkie, I always seem to find myself with hundreds of tabs open. Although, now that one of my extensions started working again, my RAM usage has dropped down to ~12GB,as it suspends tans not in use after 30mins...

Other than Chrome, I don't go above ~16GB.


----------



## PalominoCreek

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *reev3r*
> 
> Yeah, I will get back with the results within a few hours of playing. Not a problem.
> 
> Yeah, my 32GB is in almost constant use, generally between 25-30GB,but occasionally I tag the 31.9GB wall, and EVERYTHING STD'S WORKING... lol I am a bit of a tab junkie, I always seem to find myself with hundreds of tabs open. Although, now that one of my extensions started working again, my RAM usage has dropped down to ~12GB,as it suspends tans not in use after 30mins...
> 
> Other than Chrome, I don't go above ~16GB.


jesus christ, I can't even get past 4.


----------



## AngryGoldfish

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *PriestOfSin*
> 
> Is the 970 still a decent card? I've got a 670 now, but that thing is really starting to show it's age.


It's a good card, yeah. Two of them is OK at 1440p, but it's not ideal due to the memory configuration. It's doable, but sacrifices may be necessary, which is a shame for almost any SLI setup.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *PriestOfSin*
> 
> That'd be great if you could describe average framerate. No need to do hardcore benches, those will come in time.
> 
> Yeah, I'm going with the 4690k @ 4.howeverhighicangetit GHz, and am looking at a nice non-reference cooler GTX970. I don't have nearly the RAM you do (I'll be staying with 8GB for awhile), but I doubt 8GB will starve the game.


If it helps, I can also let you know my performance numbers in three days when GTAV is released. The game is pre-loaded on my system as well (unfortunately not on an SSD) and I'll be playing it the day it is released as long as the servers are working OK. If they're not, I'll start the campaign over again. I have a G1 Gaming 970 with a 4670K @ 4.5Ghz and 16GB of RAM.


----------



## AngryGoldfish

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jlhawn*
> 
> I posted this about 2,000 pages ago but here it is again, it works very good. it's better for me than modding my bios as I am no gpu bios expert.
> http://overclocking.guide/increase-the-nvidia-power-limit-all-cards/


I read that when you or whoever posted it. I'll read it again as I remember it was hard to understand at the time.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Wirerat*
> 
> Sounds like its throttling to me. But i noticed it right away on kepler. There is no brutt force overclock like fermi. Its a balance.
> 
> Temperature is a big part since boost 2.0 though. My card behaves very different at below 45c under a block. I suspect all kepler/maxwells do the same to an extent.


Although my core clock settles around 60°C whilst gaming, other components could be overheating and I wouldn't know about it.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *LOKI23NY*
> 
> Any ideas on how to go about testing?
> 
> I'm thinking just dropping the clocks in small increments and doing Firestrike runs to compare scores. Rinse and repeat until dialed in?


Yeah, that's the way I'd do it.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *PalominoCreek*
> 
> According to the expert overclockers that helped me out, it is enough. You should read the Haswell Overclocking guide and ask questions there, I think they favor Prime95 as a test benchmark. They also have a x264 encoding tool done by one of the OC.net members which is pretty good to test stability. I haven't stress tested in a while but I remember that the latest Prime95 versions made my CPU literally burn out (once it reached 100C and shut itself down) whilst the older versions are still pretty taxing but don't make me go over 65C. As I said though, I haven't touched anything OC related in like 5 months so things might have changed.
> 
> Anyways, sorry for off-topic but a few posts on a 1455 pages thread won't hurt much.


I'm not massive fan of Prime95, TBH. I find it unnecessarily hard on the CPU. Stress testing, to me at least, is like preparing yourself for the worst possible scenario whilst going on holiday-losing your passport, getting diarrhoea, etc. Prime95, on the other hand, is like having your family murdered while on holiday, your house burned down, your entire savings robbed, your country going to war, etc. It's completely overkill and would never occur in any real-world scenario. Like I said, I've seen people crash AFTER 8 hours of stress testing, yet many are perfectly contented with 4 hours of OCCT and have had no issues. It entirely depends on your workload. If you fold, render daily, work with CAD or photoshop, build systems for other people, benchmark regularly, etc., that's where a thoroughly tested overclock is more important. But if you're just gaming and having a bit of fun, with the occasional benchmarking, I'm not going to Prime95 my CPU for 24 hours every time I make a correction to the overclock. I'm not that diligent or dedicated.

I've been reading through that thread, though, and the two I've found are really good. I'm always learning new stuff.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Wirerat*
> 
> this exact same bios with no change other than the water block would not go above 1460mhz.
> 
> This is after two cycles of valley on water block.
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> My mod obviously worked but the gpu was limitied still prior to water.
> 
> My temps never went above 71c on air but somewhere on the card it was being limitied and temps had to play a roll or the card would not have gained so much under a full block.


This is what I think is more likely. SOMEWHERE on the card, there was a limitation due to temperatures or design flaws/limitations.


----------



## PalominoCreek

Quote:


> I'm not massive fan of Prime95, TBH. I find it unnecessarily hard on the CPU. Stress testing, to me at least, is like preparing yourself for the worst possible scenario whilst going on holiday-losing your passport, getting diarrhoea, etc. Prime95, on the other hand, is like having your family murdered while on holiday, your house burned down, your entire savings robbed, your country going to war, etc. It's completely overkill and would never occur in any real-world scenario. Like I said, I've seen people crash AFTER 8 hours of stress testing, yet many are perfectly contented with 4 hours of OCCT and have had no issues. It entirely depends on your workload. If you fold, render daily, work with CAD or photoshop, build systems for other people, benchmark regularly, etc., that's where a thoroughly tested overclock is more important. But if you're just gaming and having a bit of fun, with the occasional benchmarking, I'm not going to Prime95 my CPU for 24 hours every time I make a correction to the overclock. I'm not that diligent or dedicated.
> 
> I've been reading through that thread, though, and the two I've found are really good. I'm always learning new stuff.


I've used it because it made me crash everytime after less than half an hour of testing so when after many tries, it finally ran overnight without crashing I knew my OC was stable. It might be overkill I suppose but being an OC newbie myself I pretty much just followed what the guys over there told me to do.

Anyways, it still hasn't crashed with the 40 cache ratio so yay ;D


----------



## Gobigorgohome

How will two EVGA GTX 970 SSC do at 4K? Just watched Jayztwocents review of that card and it seems to be doing okay, my MSI Lightning R9 290X is ready to be changed.







Or, I am ready to change it.







Thinking of putting on backplates and run them on air.


----------



## reev3r

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *PalominoCreek*
> 
> jesus christ, I can't even get past 4.


Haha... The only time my rig is under 4GB is when it is a fresh install, as soon as I load drivers, software, etc. I am at ~6GB at boot, and easily hit ~12 when playing games.


----------



## AngryGoldfish

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *PalominoCreek*
> 
> I've used it because it made me crash everytime after less than half an hour of testing so when after many tries, it finally ran overnight without crashing I knew my OC was stable. It might be overkill I suppose but being an OC newbie myself I pretty much just followed what the guys over there told me to do.
> 
> Anyways, it still hasn't crashed with the 40 cache ratio so yay ;D


I have no problem other people using it. I'm a newb too and I don't want to question the methods of others, but for me I never felt the need to stress with Prime95. Maybe I should give it a go once I've finalised a few things.

Usually, from what I've found, the lower your core clock the easier it is to increase your cache ratio. So if you're at 4.2Ghz (I think that's what you were on, right?), 4000Mhz on the ring ratio shouldn't be too difficult. But core clock is king, as they say.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Gobigorgohome*
> 
> How will two EVGA GTX 970 SSC do at 4K? Just watched Jayztwocents review of that card and it seems to be doing okay, my MSI Lightning R9 290X is ready to be changed.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Or, I am ready to change it.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thinking of putting on backplates and run them on air.


I would suggest picking up a second 290X over SLI 970's for 4K. Although it should be fine, it's hard to tell for how long for until we see the next generation of games come out. I think it should be fine, but I wouldn't personally do it.


----------



## Gobigorgohome

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *AngryGoldfish*
> 
> I would suggest picking up a second 290X over SLI 970's for 4K. Although it should be fine, it's hard to tell for how long for until we see the next generation of games come out. I think it should be fine, but I wouldn't personally do it.


I actually picked up a refurbished MSI Lightning R9 290X for 411 USD a few weeks ago, but returned it because of the condition it was in and I was not really sure it was worth it.







Gaming at 1440p with the R9 290X today, for 4K I need two cards. Max settings is not necessary for me, I am okay with medium/high settings at 4K. How do one card perform at medium settings in AAA-titles today at 4K? Seen some benchmarks at Ultra settings at 4K, seems to be around 40 FPS, at medium it should be 55-60 FPS.








Also, the power-draw of two GTX 970s is lower than of one MSI Lightning R9 290X.


----------



## kl6mk6

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Gobigorgohome*
> 
> How will two EVGA GTX 970 SSC do at 4K? Just watched Jayztwocents review of that card and it seems to be doing okay, my MSI Lightning R9 290X is ready to be changed.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Or, I am ready to change it.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thinking of putting on backplates and run them on air.


Mine are preforming stellar at 4k. Didn't get much OC out of them with stock fans, but they are crazy stable at high clocks now that i got water blocks and backplates for em.


----------



## reev3r

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *AngryGoldfish*
> 
> It's a good card, yeah. Two of them is OK at 1440p, but it's not ideal due to the memory configuration. It's doable, but sacrifices may be necessary, which is a shame for almost any SLI setup.
> If it helps, I can also let you know my performance numbers in three days when GTAV is released. The game is pre-loaded on my system as well (unfortunately not on an SSD) and I'll be playing it the day it is released as long as the servers are working OK. If they're not, I'll start the campaign over again. I have a G1 Gaming 970 with a 4670K @ 4.5Ghz and 16GB of RAM.


I have the G1 Gaming as well, I absolutely LOVE this card! It overclock great, never exceeds 65°C, and is very quiet. It's fantastic. Couldn't be happier with a $370 purchase.


----------



## AngryGoldfish

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Gobigorgohome*
> 
> I actually picked up a refurbished MSI Lightning R9 290X for 411 USD a few weeks ago, but returned it because of the condition it was in and I was not really sure it was worth it.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Gaming at 1440p with the R9 290X today, for 4K I need two cards. Max settings is not necessary for me, I am okay with medium/high settings at 4K. How do one card perform at medium settings in AAA-titles today at 4K? Seen some benchmarks at Ultra settings at 4K, seems to be around 40 FPS, at medium it should be 55-60 FPS.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Also, the power-draw of two GTX 970s is lower than of one MSI Lightning R9 290X.


A 980 should get 60 FPS in games like BF4 with medium settings at 4K. A 290X should be around the same.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *reev3r*
> 
> I have the G1 Gaming as well, I absolutely LOVE this card! It overclock great, never exceeds 65°C, and is very quiet. It's fantastic. Couldn't be happier with a $370 purchase.


I was a little miffed with mine at first, but now that I've stabilised it with a BIOS hack, I'm happy. I wish it did have the original advertised specifications, but for my current needs it's bang-on.


----------



## Buxty

Wondering if anyone here had experience with EVGA's SuperClock 970 ACX 2.0? I'm looking to change my 960 for a 970 but its got to be 250mm or less (preferably less) and the EVGA one is 241mm.


----------



## Wirerat

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Buxty*
> 
> Wondering if anyone here had experience with EVGA's SuperClock 970 ACX 2.0? I'm looking to change my 960 for a 970 but its got to be 250mm or less (preferably less) and the EVGA one is 241mm.


i have the ftw (original ftw with acx 2.0).

Its the same card you looking at with slightly higher clocks.

Those cards throttle due to lack of active vrm cooling when you overclock.

So unless your planning on getting a water block or not overclocking the card above 1450mhz i suggest you get a different card.

The ssc has a acx 2.0+ version that is slightly longer but still only 10 inches (254mm).

Evga fixed the short comings on the newer model. So the ssc+ or ftw+ are the evga cards to choose if you are oc ing on air.


----------



## benbenkr

I'm going to remind everyone that a 970 OC'd to 1520/8000 is basically a stock 980 at 1080p res, VRAM bandwidth aside.

So yes, anyone still on 1080p and is planning to stay on this res for the next year or 2, go with a 970. 1440p? Well, maybe wait for the 980Ti to come around and really hope for the 980 to drop into more a reasonable price range.


----------



## Buxty

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Wirerat*
> 
> i have the ftw (original ftw with acx 2.0).
> 
> Its the same card you looking at with slightly higher clocks.
> 
> Those cards throttle due to lack of active vrm cooling when you overclock.
> 
> So unless your planning on getting a water block or not overclocking the card above 1450mhz i suggest you get a different card.


Ah thanks for that, its pretty unlikely that I would overclock in this case as cooling is an issue already. As for picking another card do you know of any which measure less than 250mm which are decent (ie dont make too much noise?)


----------



## Wirerat

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Buxty*
> 
> Ah thanks for that, its pretty unlikely that I would overclock in this case as cooling is an issue already. As for picking another card do you know of any which measure less than 250mm which are decent (ie dont make too much noise?)


there is a newer evga card using acx 2.0 +. Its called ssc+ or ftw + (ftw+ includes backplate). They are 254mm.

Evga fixed the cooler issues on these newer ones.


----------



## Buxty

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Wirerat*
> 
> there is a newer evga card using acx 2.0 +. Its called ssc+ or ftw + (ftw+ includes backplate). They are 254mm.
> 
> Evga fixed the cooler issues on these newer ones.


Is the difference with the ACX2.0+ cards the VRM cooling?


----------



## Wirerat

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Buxty*
> 
> Is the difference with the ACX2.0+ cards the VRM cooling?


it also has 6 phase instead of 4. So its better cooling and upgraded vrm.

If you are staying on air its the better choice.

On water well no one makes a full cover water block for the newer model.


----------



## 271973

hey guys, there is a 970 deal on the in the UK at the moment with a free copy of GTA V. The card is a 4GD5T MSI 970 (referred to as 'non gaming').

I know initially there were issues with it throttling quickly and generally not performing well. I've also seen some comments suggesting the cooling is subpar.

Can anyone provide a 'as of today' update on the current status of this card? Mostly how does it perform against other cards with the current drivers/firmware, and how is the heat/noise?

Thanks, hoping to join soon


----------



## reev3r

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *AngryGoldfish*
> 
> A 980 should get 60 FPS in games like BF4 with medium settings at 4K. A 290X should be around the same.
> I was a little miffed with mine at first, but now that I've stabilised it with a BIOS hack, I'm happy. I wish it did have the original advertised specifications, but for my current needs it's bang-on.


What we're the issues you were experiencing? As well, what Bios hack did you use? I find that I have occasional issues with over clocking, it will bench fine for hours, but then for no reason it will crash my rig over and over until I drop the clocks down...


----------



## AngryGoldfish

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *reev3r*
> 
> What we're the issues you were experiencing? As well, what Bios hack did you use? I find that I have occasional issues with over clocking, it will bench fine for hours, but then for no reason it will crash my rig over and over until I drop the clocks down...


Throttling, mostly, but also instability with higher overclocks. I don't crash any more. My scores are still lower than those of others with similar overclocks, but I'm stable and happy with my performance. I'm hitting high frame rates in every game. The only issue I've found is with tearing in Far Cry. To remedy that until I invest in a Gsync (or Freesync) I turned on Vsync and Triple-Buffering and lowered the anti-aliasing down to X4 to maintain a steady 60FPS.

The BIOS was modified for tighter voltages, higher thermal throttling and higher TDP.


----------



## awdrifter

If you're planning to play at 1440p or 4k then I wouldn't recommend this card. At 1080p (actually 1680x1050) in Assassin's Creed Unity I sometimes see VRAM usage over 3.5gb, which means the card will have to use it's 87.5% slower remaining 512mb of VRAM. Get a true 4GB card like the GTX 980 or 290x.


----------



## Gobigorgohome

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *AngryGoldfish*
> 
> A 980 should get 60 FPS in games like BF4 with medium settings at 4K. A 290X should be around the same.


I think the GTX 980 is pretty much the same as the R9 290X at the moment, the big plus with the MSI Lightning R9 290X is that I can overclock the heck out of it (probably better performance than a reference GTX 980), but if I just stick to one R9 290X it will only be 1440p, it is not playable enough at 4K (coming from quadfire R9 290X on water to one R9 290X is quite a bad experience). Need to see if I can pick up another custom PCB R9 290X then with a good air-cooler.


----------



## Wirerat

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *awdrifter*
> 
> If you're planning to play at 1440p or 4k then I wouldn't recommend this card. At 1080p (actually 1680x1050) in Assassin's Creed Unity I sometimes see VRAM usage over 3.5gb, which means the card will have to use it's 87.5% slower remaining 512mb of VRAM. Get a true 4GB card like the GTX 980 or 290x.


not that I dont agree with your issue but that game is a terrible way to measure a gpu. Please dont decide a gpu is bad based on an ubisoft game.


----------



## 271973

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *awdrifter*
> 
> If you're planning to play at 1440p or 4k then I wouldn't recommend this card. At 1080p (actually 1680x1050) in Assassin's Creed Unity I sometimes see VRAM usage over 3.5gb, which means the card will have to use it's 87.5% slower remaining 512mb of VRAM. Get a true 4GB card like the GTX 980 or 290x.


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *awdrifter*
> 
> If you're planning to play at 1440p or 4k then I wouldn't recommend this card. At 1080p (actually 1680x1050) in Assassin's Creed Unity I sometimes see VRAM usage over 3.5gb, which means the card will have to use it's 87.5% slower remaining 512mb of VRAM. Get a true 4GB card like the GTX 980 or 290x.


> I read something about 3.5GB ram
> I sometimes see >3.5GB ram usage
> Therefore there must be slow down
> Ignore all evidence, benchmarks, statistics, re-run benchmarks, expert conclusions etc.
> Form tilted opinion


----------



## awdrifter

Yes, this is my opinion. My opinion is based on actual ownership of the GTX 970. While AC Unity is not a well optimized game, but you can expect more ram hogging games coming out in the future due to them being console ports. Another example is Dying Light, it uses more than 3.5gb of ram on 1080p with high texture. I didn't know of this issue when I purchased the GTX 970, and I only game on a 1680x1050 screen, so I'm still keeping this card. However for someone who has stated they intend to play games at 1440p or 4k, this card is not recommended.


----------



## 271973

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *awdrifter*
> 
> Yes, this is my opinion. My opinion is based on actual ownership of the GTX 970. While AC Unity is not a well optimized game, but you can expect more ram hogging games coming out in the future due to them being console ports. Another example is Dying Light, it uses more than 3.5gb of ram on 1080p with high texture. I didn't know of this issue when I purchased the GTX 970, and I only game on a 1680x1050 screen, so I'm still keeping this card. However for someone who has stated they intend to play games at 1440p or 4k, this card is not recommended.


The reviews I've read where people have gone back and looked at it in more detail say it's not really an issue, I'm inclined to believe them.


----------



## Wirerat

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *awdrifter*
> 
> Yes, this is my opinion. My opinion is based on actual ownership of the GTX 970. While AC Unity is not a well optimized game, but you can expect more ram hogging games coming out in the future due to them being console ports. Another example is Dying Light, it uses more than 3.5gb of ram on 1080p with high texture. I didn't know of this issue when I purchased the GTX 970, and I only game on a 1680x1050 screen, so I'm still keeping this card. However for someone who has stated they intend to play games at 1440p or 4k, this card is not recommended.


im not have having any issues running dying light. super fun game. Im at 1920 x 1080 and staying at that res a couple more years. I did know of the 3.5gb issue and im still happy with my purchase. I am likely to purchase another 970 for an alt rig depending what comes out later in the year.

Sli user are hit the hardest by that limitation. still screwed up of NV but single card users at 1080p are least affected.


----------



## AngryFuture

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *awdrifter*
> 
> Yes, this is my opinion. My opinion is based on actual ownership of the GTX 970. While AC Unity is not a well optimized game, but you can expect more ram hogging games coming out in the future due to them being console ports. Another example is Dying Light, it uses more than 3.5gb of ram on 1080p with high texture. I didn't know of this issue when I purchased the GTX 970, and I only game on a 1680x1050 screen, so I'm still keeping this card. However for someone who has stated they intend to play games at 1440p or 4k, this card is not recommended.


Ive had absolutely no issues with my SLI'ed 970s at 1440p. Im pretty much blown away by thier performace. Im very glad I didnt go with just another 770 for sli. Ive tried out everything from AC Black flag to crisis 3 to Max Payne 3 to skyrim to boarderlands 2 to Metro....

And the whole AC Unity thing steams from too many draw calls Than what the direct x API can process on a single core. It wasnt well optimised at all just like WatchDogs. the shame lies on Ubisoft.


----------



## awdrifter

Of course Nvidia will say it's not an issue and it's "by design". If it's really a good design then they wouldn't need to hide this fact when the card was first released. They were banking on games that were out at the time didn't need more than 3.5gb of vram, that last 512mb is just there for the purpose of advertising 4gb of vram. I have no illusion that I'm basically running a 3.5gb card, and that's fine for my screen, but for higher resolutions it's just not going to cut it.

PC Perspective has ran some testing at 1440p with the GTX 970 and 980 SLI.

http://www.pcper.com/reviews/Graphics-Cards/Frame-Rating-GTX-970-Memory-Issued-Tested-SLI/COD-Advanced-Warfare-and-Closin

In COD:AW 1440p testing, you can see the GTX 970 SLI's frame time has a lot more spikes than the GTX 980 SLI.

Quote:


> But there is a lot more going on than just the average frame rate as this frame times graph, can demonstrate. The dark green and blue bars representing the longer frame times of the "Ultra" preset both show a lot of spikes and variance, though the GTX 970 SLI results show more of it - anywhere the dark green is not "hiding" the blue behind it.


----------



## hertz9753

The GTX 970 is still a good buy for what it can do. I own two of them.

I also own 3x GTX980's and a GTX 960.


----------



## Wirerat

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *hertz9753*
> 
> The GTX 970 is still a good buy for what it can do. I own two of them.
> 
> I also own 3x GTX980's and a GTX 960.


agreed the 3.5gb thing is rather old news now...


----------



## TheBoom

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *awdrifter*
> 
> If you're planning to play at 1440p or 4k then I wouldn't recommend this card. At 1080p (actually 1680x1050) in Assassin's Creed Unity I sometimes see VRAM usage over 3.5gb, which means the card will have to use it's 87.5% slower remaining 512mb of VRAM. Get a true 4GB card like the GTX 980 or 290x.


I game at 1200p and until now haven't had any issues in ACU with my 970 yet. No microstutter or sudden drops in fps. Max settings with 2xMSAA + MFAA.

Same for Dying Light.

I do see VRAM usage going over 3.5gb almost all the time in both games but it hasn't caused any issues as a result of that.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *AngryFuture*
> 
> Ive had absolutely no issues with my SLI'ed 970s at 1440p. Im pretty much blown away by thier performace. Im very glad I didnt go with just another 770 for sli. Ive tried out everything from AC Black flag to crisis 3 to Max Payne 3 to skyrim to boarderlands 2 to Metro....
> 
> And the whole AC Unity thing steams from too many draw calls Than what the direct x API can process on a single core. It wasnt well optimised at all just like WatchDogs. the shame lies on Ubisoft.


I'm just hoping for DX12 to deliver its promises and the VRAM issue won't be an issue with SLI setups anymore.


----------



## kanttii

This is weird. I downloaded the new VBIOS from MSI forums, added my power limit and temperature settings, and flashed. I had weird problems everywhere for a week, I even reinstalled Windows thinking it was that, but yesterday I realized it's the VBIOS... now I flashed back my old one and added some heavy OC to it just for the fun of it and WHAT THE.. it works PERFECTLY. No crashes, freezes, hangs, weird errors, boot problems, etc anymore. None. Nada. Also no artifacting etc.. previously with the exact same BIOS (extracted from my card, changed settings, flashed back - same process as now) before windows reinstall etc.

I couldn't run it at 1540mhz core 8ghz memory ever, it kept crashing. Now it's at 1550 core 8ghz memory and the only time I notice something is a tiny artifact or two every hour or so in Cities: Skylines (4K, so maybe it's the memory OC as it uses 3.8gb vram and 11GB RAM too, tons of custom assets). But for other games and Photoshop it works perfectly. Awesome.

I heard someone got their watercooled 970's to 1600mhz core and 8.2ghz memory, is that true? If so, that's some INCREDIBLE overclocking!


----------



## GEO147

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TheBoom*
> 
> I game at 1200p and until now haven't had any issues in ACU with my 970 yet. No microstutter or sudden drops in fps. Max settings with 2xMSAA + MFAA.
> 
> Same for Dying Light.
> 
> I do see VRAM usage going over 3.5gb almost all the time in both games but it hasn't caused any issues as a result of that.
> I'm just hoping for DX12 to deliver its promises and the VRAM issue won't be an issue with SLI setups anymore.


I hope so to.


----------



## TPCbench

Here is my game play video of Crysis 3 




Gigabyte GTX 970 + Core i7 4790K @ 4.2 GHz


----------



## PalominoCreek

I think we're wilfully ignoring the argument this guy is posing. Sure, you may not have any problems in most games but when you play crap AAA games that are completely unoptimized the 970 will go over 3.5GB, even at 1080p. It's absolutely insane that a game would need more than 3GB for textures in the first place at this resolution but this is where we are and the truth is, none of this **** would have been a problem if the card would have actual 4 gigs of RAM.

Why do I say this? Because someone with a 290x would look at the VRAM usage and just say "meh, **** unoptimized game, we still gulp them up but whatever, my card can handle it". 970 owners on the other hand might need to lower the graphical settings to not hit the cap and that's a problem, let's not deny it.

Although in my opinion the biggest problem is that people still pay money to play these games that come with day one patches and are completely unoptimized. Dying Light for example had TONS of issues at launch and imo it's just another generic zombie game, yet people obviously like it. To each their own I guess but one could understand a 970 struggling with VRAM at 1440p or higher but at 1080p? It just means the games you are playing are unoptimized and not worth the price.


----------



## awdrifter

Yes, in theory we shouldn't support unoptimized ports, but then that means we don't play 50% of the AAA games. So rather than doing that we get hardware that can run it. Get the GTX 980 if your budget allows, if not then get the 290x. They have a single pool of 4GB fast ram, so you don't have to worry about what games you can max out.


----------



## hurricane28

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *awdrifter*
> 
> Yes, in theory we shouldn't support unoptimized ports, but then that means we don't play 50% of the AAA games. So rather than doing that we get hardware that can run it. *Get the GTX 980 if your budget allows, if not then get the 290x. They have a single pool of 4GB fast ram, so you don't have to worry about what games you can max out*.


Are you serious now or what?

The 970 is an excellent card and, the 3.5 vram issue is highly overrated IMO.

Are you seriously saying that its better to buy a 980 that costs 300 euro/dollar more for only 512mb of extra vram...? Sorry man, but to me that sounds kinda crazy.

Even buying an 290X that is actually slower than the 970 makes no sense at all.. only because it has 512mb more vram lol

Even if you run out of memory with the 970, its being maxed out anyway.. so IMO turn the tessellation and the filters a bit down and you are just fine.

I have the MSI 970 gaming 4G and did run some games at 1440p and i get above the 3.5gb without any performance degradation. It seems that the new Nvidia drivers kinda fixed some performance issues.

Go to the Nvidia thread and read more about it about people that have the same experience.


----------



## kanttii

The 3.5gb thing isn't overrated and people are not overreacting to it with at least some games. On well made and optimized games it'll never go above 3GB for me at 1080p (and most probably 1440p when I get the Acer XB270HU, still waiting for it to be shipped) and they perform great. Tomb Raider is a good example, 70-114 FPS maxed out at 1440p (FXAA).

Well at least for me when it goes over about 3400MB/3500MB usage - when it starts using the last 512mb - games start performing a lot worse for me. Especially AC: Unity...half a year soon from when I bought it and still it doesn't work as it should on hardware that should be able to run it maxed out with at least FXAA @ 1080p at 60 FPS and 1440p with a bit lowered shadow detail at the same. But no, it is a badly done game, and that's it. I'm so disappointed at Ubisoft. I built this PC just for AC: Unity because both them and nVidia told me that I'll be able to run it maxed out at 1080p 60 FPS all the time...

EDIT:
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *hurricane28*
> 
> I have the MSI 970 gaming 4G and did run some games at 1440p and i get above the 3.5gb without any performance degradation. It seems that the new Nvidia drivers kinda fixed some performance issues.


Not sure if I dare install it, if it's the 350.05 version you're talking about?


----------



## awdrifter

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *hurricane28*
> 
> Are you serious now or what?
> 
> The 970 is an excellent card and, the 3.5 vram issue is highly overrated IMO.
> 
> Are you seriously saying that its better to buy a 980 that costs 300 euro/dollar more for only 512mb of extra vram...? Sorry man, but to me that sounds kinda crazy.
> 
> Even buying an 290X that is actually slower than the 970 makes no sense at all.. only because it has 512mb more vram lol
> 
> Even if you run out of memory with the 970, its being maxed out anyway.. so IMO turn the tessellation and the filters a bit down and you are just fine.
> 
> I have the MSI 970 gaming 4G and did run some games at 1440p and i get above the 3.5gb without any performance degradation. It seems that the new Nvidia drivers kinda fixed some performance issues.
> 
> Go to the Nvidia thread and read more about it about people that have the same experience.


The 290x is about equivalent to the GTX 970 at 1440p resolution (4k you would need SLI and Crossfire to get playable framerates), but you get that fast 512mb of ram. To me it would've been worth it had I know of this issue with the GTX 970 at the time of purchase. As for the GTX 980, obviously the cost/performance ratio is not that good, but it's an option. If you're thinking about 1440p or even 4k gaming, building a system that can't even max out current games at those resolution doesn't make sense.


----------



## CODELESS

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *awdrifter*
> 
> The 290x is about equivalent to the GTX 970 at 1440p resolution (4k you would need SLI and Crossfire to get playable framerates), but you get that fast 512mb of ram. To me it would've been worth it had I know of this issue with the GTX 970 at the time of purchase. As for the GTX 980, obviously the cost/performance ratio is not that good, but it's an option. If you're thinking about 1440p or even 4k gaming, building a system that can't even max out current games at those resolution doesn't make sense.


i would wait for the next Gen, cross your fingers and hope its going to be a nice next gen with no issues and price point. im sure all cards released from Nvidia will have the Vram usage checked by all reviewers and critics 1st.

sell your 970, cut your losses and move on.

i still run 1080p and dont think ill go 4k for a very long time seeing its so expensive. im loving the card, 1080P picture perfect. boosts out the box to 1404core.


----------



## KillerBee33

So i got it few days ago, was thinking of flashing Bios but i cant find the Manufacturer for this thing


----------



## awdrifter

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *CODELESS*
> 
> i would wait for the next Gen, cross your fingers and hope its going to be a nice next gen with no issues and price point. im sure all cards released from Nvidia will have the Vram usage checked by all reviewers and critics 1st.
> 
> sell your 970, cut your losses and move on.
> 
> i still run 1080p and dont think ill go 4k for a very long time seeing its so expensive. im loving the card, 1080P picture perfect. boosts out the box to 1404core.


I'm waiting for the 14/16nm FinFET GPUs, once those are out for a reasonable price (around $350) I will probably do a full build and new monitors (21:9 aspect ratio). But until then the GTX 970 is ok for 1680x1050. But for people who wants 1440p and 4k now, the GTX 970 is not a good choice, the ram design is going to limit you when you're running 2x to 4x the resolution of 1080p.


----------



## KillerBee33

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *awdrifter*
> 
> I'm waiting for the 14/16nm FinFET GPUs, once those are out for a reasonable price (around $350) I will probably do a full build and new monitors (21:9 aspect ratio). But until then the GTX 970 is ok for 1680x1050. But for people who wants 1440p and 4k now, the GTX 970 is not a good choice, the ram design is going to limit you when you're running 2x to 4x the resolution of 1080p.


BL2 and BLTPS 1440p 60FPS 90% of the game,NFS Most Wanted and NFS Rivals 1440p 60FPS 99% of the game thats just what i've tried so far


----------



## TheBoom

Either wait for next gen or DX12 I guess. If it does really combine VRAM then many of the games launched after (optimized or not) won't pose that much of an issue with SLI.

That being said the truth is even with the 3.5GB the 970 seems to be doing better than the 290x in many of the newer releases. AC Unity for example, it took AMD a good few weeks to release a driver that would actually give more than 20 fps.

Not fanboying but I think I'd still pick two 970s over a 290x.

Also, if DX12 really does what it claims it can do I think there's going to be a huge increase in demand for 4K and that in turn should drive down prices.


----------



## AngryGoldfish

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *hurricane28*
> 
> Are you serious now or what?
> 
> The 970 is an excellent card and, the 3.5 vram issue is highly overrated IMO.
> 
> Are you seriously saying that its better to buy a 980 that costs 300 euro/dollar more for only 512mb of extra vram...? Sorry man, but to me that sounds kinda crazy.
> 
> Even buying an 290X that is actually slower than the 970 makes no sense at all.. only because it has 512mb more vram lol
> 
> Even if you run out of memory with the 970, its being maxed out anyway.. so IMO turn the tessellation and the filters a bit down and you are just fine.
> 
> I have the MSI 970 gaming 4G and did run some games at 1440p and i get above the 3.5gb without any performance degradation. It seems that the new Nvidia drivers kinda fixed some performance issues.
> 
> Go to the Nvidia thread and read more about it about people that have the same experience.


The 290X is not slower than the 970. They are about equal, with some games/benchmarks favouring the 970 and others favouring the 290X.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kanttii*
> 
> This is weird. I downloaded the new VBIOS from MSI forums, added my power limit and temperature settings, and flashed. I had weird problems everywhere for a week, I even reinstalled Windows thinking it was that, but yesterday I realized it's the VBIOS... now I flashed back my old one and added some heavy OC to it just for the fun of it and WHAT THE.. it works PERFECTLY. No crashes, freezes, hangs, weird errors, boot problems, etc anymore. None. Nada. Also no artifacting etc.. previously with the exact same BIOS (extracted from my card, changed settings, flashed back - same process as now) before windows reinstall etc.
> 
> I couldn't run it at 1540mhz core 8ghz memory ever, it kept crashing. Now it's at 1550 core 8ghz memory and the only time I notice something is a tiny artifact or two every hour or so in Cities: Skylines (4K, so maybe it's the memory OC as it uses 3.8gb vram and 11GB RAM too, tons of custom assets). But for other games and Photoshop it works perfectly. Awesome.
> 
> I heard someone got their watercooled 970's to 1600mhz core and 8.2ghz memory, is that true? If so, that's some INCREDIBLE overclocking!


I've seen a bunch of 970's read 1600Mhz on the core and/or 8.2Ghz on the memory, but the core clock past 1520Mhz doesn't improve scores that much. My 1535Mhz overclock performs only ever-so-slightly behind 1600Mhz overclocks.


----------



## TheBoom

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *KillerBee33*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> So i got it few days ago, was thinking of flashing Bios but i cant find the Manufacturer for this thing


Isn't that a reference 970 from Nvidia themselves?


----------



## hurricane28

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kanttii*
> 
> The 3.5gb thing isn't overrated and people are not overreacting to it with at least some games. On well made and optimized games it'll never go above 3GB for me at 1080p (and most probably 1440p when I get the Acer XB270HU, still waiting for it to be shipped) and they perform great. Tomb Raider is a good example, 70-114 FPS maxed out at 1440p (FXAA).
> 
> Well at least for me when it goes over about 3400MB/3500MB usage - when it starts using the last 512mb - games start performing a lot worse for me. Especially AC: Unity...half a year soon from when I bought it and still it doesn't work as it should on hardware that should be able to run it maxed out with at least FXAA @ 1080p at 60 FPS and 1440p with a bit lowered shadow detail at the same. But no, it is a badly done game, and that's it. I'm so disappointed at Ubisoft. I built this PC just for AC: Unity because both them and nVidia told me that I'll be able to run it maxed out at 1080p 60 FPS all the time...
> 
> EDIT:
> Not sure if I dare install it, if it's the 350.05 version you're talking about?


No i have the 347.52 version. I played Farcry 4 at 1440p and it works great, no problems beyond 3.5gb or usage..

Here is proof that not everybody has the same vram issue. https://forums.geforce.com/default/topic/814636/?comment=4474311

I have had no problems as well like i stated before, i don't even have the coil whine people are talking about.. my MSI card works flawlessly and clocks really nice.


----------



## greasemonky89

Well the vram issue is whatever to me since im coming off of a radeon hd 5870 lol. Hell of a upgrade esp since i game at 1080p 60hz single monitor. Plus like the witcher 3 bonus i got cant complain.


----------



## Nw0rb

I have the msi 970 gaming 100 Me and it also has zero coil whine and clocks great.


----------



## greasemonky89

Should i update to the most current driver? Sorry first time nvidia owner.


----------



## Xeno1

Evga 970 SSC no whine at all, was worried my Cpu would be the bottlneck, Nope the fragging GPU is the bottleneck, There is no game will not give me 60 FPS, Ultra 1900. CPU is at like 85-95. GPu 99%. Means my CPU is waiting on my GPU. Go get the Haswell, hi gher min FPS, but for gameing my old 760 still gets it done


----------



## camry racing

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Xeno1*
> 
> Evga 970 SSC no whine at all, was worried my Cpu would be the bottlneck, Nope the fragging GPU is the bottleneck, There is no game will not give me 60 FPS, Ultra 1900. CPU is at like 85-95. GPu 99%. Means my CPU is waiting on my GPU


I see you still use that 760 how's that cpu holding on ??


----------



## hurricane28

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Nw0rb*
> 
> I have the msi 970 gaming 100 Me and it also has zero coil whine and clocks great.


I am so jealous, i like the aesthetics of the 100 ME edition.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Nw0rb*
> 
> I have the msi 970 gaming 100 Me and it also has zero coil whine and clocks great.


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *greasemonky89*
> 
> Should i update to the most current driver? Sorry first time nvidia owner.


I always do to be honest, don't know if its truly necessary but i always do and have no problems with them.

Just make sure you delete the previous driver BEFORE installing a newer one to prevent issues.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Nw0rb*
> 
> I have the msi 970 gaming 100 Me and it also has zero coil whine and clocks great.


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Xeno1*
> 
> Evga 970 SSC no whine at all, was worried my Cpu would be the bottlneck, Nope the fragging GPU is the bottleneck, There is no game will not give me 60 FPS, Ultra 1900. CPU is at like 85-95. GPu 99%. Means my CPU is waiting on my GPU


Do you actually know what bottlenecking means...?

If your CPU is under 85-95% load during gaming, its clearly the CPU that is the bottleneck here.. I am sorry man but You have no clue on what you are talking about.

If he GPU is at 99-100% load that means that it utilizes the whole GPU and if the CPU is at nearly 100% during games its your CPU NOT your GPU..


----------



## Xeno1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *camry racing*
> 
> I see you still use that 760 how's that cpu holding on ??


Dude i have seen U the 760 OC thread. Shes crushing it. Never over 67C and its in a 80F room. Mobo is dusty and the fans on my CPU are dirty as welll. Still good\


----------



## camry racing

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Xeno1*
> 
> Dude i have seen U the 760 OC thread. Shes crushing it. Never over 67C and its in a 80F room. Mobo is dusty and the fans on my CPU are dirty as welll. Still good\


nice:thumb: and here I am planning on changing my 3770K. But I have to admit my 760 was awesome


----------



## Xeno1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *hurricane28*
> 
> I am so jealous, i like the aesthetics of the 100 ME edition.
> 
> I always do to be honest, don't know if its truly necessary but i always do and have no problems with them.
> 
> Just make sure you delete the previous driver BEFORE installing a newer one to prevent issues.
> 
> Do you actually know what bottlenecking means...?
> 
> If your CPU is under 85-95% load during gaming, its clearly the CPU that is the bottleneck here.. I am sorry man but You have no clue on what you are talking about.
> 
> If he GPU is at 99-100% load that means that it utilizes the whole GPU and if the CPU is at nearly 100% during games its your CPU NOT your GPU..


GG Wp. Not going to talk about it. thanks though


----------



## Xeno1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *camry racing*
> 
> nice:thumb: and here I am planning on changing my 3770K. But I have to admit my 760 was awesome


Dont do it. Unless u need 3.0 USB. Ride it out, Fing rock ur 760 until it dies.I'm getting some nasty high benches,


----------



## camry racing

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Xeno1*
> 
> Dont do it. Unless u need 3.0 USB. Ride it out, Fing rock ur 760 until it dies.I'm getting some nasty high benches,


oh I don't own it anymore I sold it with my p55LE board on ebay for 120$ about a year or more ago. But recently I was planning of putting a fairly nice gaming pc for a friend and I was thinking on a 760


----------



## Xeno1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *hurricane28*
> 
> I am so jealous, i like the aesthetics of the 100 ME edition.
> 
> I always do to be honest, don't know if its truly necessary but i always do and have no problems with them.
> 
> Just make sure you delete the previous driver BEFORE installing a newer one to prevent issues.
> 
> Do you actually know what bottlenecking means...?
> 
> If your CPU is under 85-95% load during gaming, its clearly the CPU that is the bottleneck here.. I am sorry man but You have no clue on what you are talking about.
> 
> If he GPU is at 99-100% load that means that it utilizes the whole GPU and if the CPU is at nearly 100% during games its your CPU NOT your GPU..


This Dude cant read.


----------



## camry racing

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Xeno1*
> 
> Dont do it. Unless u need 3.0 USB. Ride it out, Fing rock ur 760 until it dies.I'm getting some nasty high benches,


btw got any firestrike benchmark of your system with that 970 ??


----------



## Xeno1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *camry racing*
> 
> btw got any firestrike benchmark of your system with that 970 ??


never done fire bench will do it now
be back in 15 mins


----------



## Xeno1

Steam needed ? Cant do. Im not paying for ***kkkkkkk allllll.


----------



## Xeno1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *camry racing*
> 
> oh I don't own it anymore I sold it with my p55LE board on ebay for 120$ about a year or more ago. But recently I was planning of putting a fairly nice gaming pc for a friend and I was thinking on a 760


plenty of CPU. Even with the default boosts


----------



## greasemonky89

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *hurricane28*
> 
> I always do to be honest, don't know if its truly necessary but i always do and have no problems with them.
> 
> Just make sure you delete the previous driver BEFORE installing a newer one to prevent issues.


reason im asking is because im moving from amd to nvidia so i'm wondering if the current drivers are bad or a specific one is better. otherwise 347.88 it is thanks.


----------



## hertz9753

I'm still running 347.52


----------



## camry racing

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Xeno1*
> 
> Steam needed ? Cant do. Im not paying for ***kkkkkkk allllll.


You dont need steam or to pay anything just go and download 3dmark


----------



## hertz9753

http://www.futuremark.com/benchmarks/3dmark#windows

The basic one is free.


----------



## Xeno1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *hertz9753*
> 
> http://www.futuremark.com/benchmarks/3dmark#windows
> 
> The basic one is free.


really? I couldnt get a free one and tried to torrent one. Bad news it tried to install some virus.
Ill try your links


----------



## Xeno1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *hertz9753*
> 
> http://www.futuremark.com/benchmarks/3dmark#windows
> 
> The basic one is free.


And the connection is slow as hell.


----------



## Xeno1

what option do i run for a test. I got it downloaded. Ultra ?extreme ? what settings?


----------



## Xeno1

It runs but when its done running monitor goes black. This at stock default speeds. Just craps out. But I have My Heaven and Valley scores. Valley Etreme HD 2837


----------



## hertz9753

I didn't download that software or run it. I think ultra and extreme might be to high for a GTX 970. A quick black screen is your drivers failing and resetting. You will have to restart the computer to get your boost or oc back.


----------



## KillerBee33

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TheBoom*
> 
> Isn't that a reference 970 from Nvidia themselves?


Not sure i asked Andrew about it and this was his response

"" Andrew Burnes Admin to Killer_Bee • 7 days ago""

It does appear to be the NVIDIA reference design card, yes.


----------



## hertz9753

If all you can see is NVIDIA on the box that is true. Some of us call that the Titan cooler.


----------



## KillerBee33

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *hertz9753*
> 
> http://www.futuremark.com/benchmarks/3dmark#windows
> 
> The basic one is free.


This test makes no sense...i ran that, gave me a 12000 something GTX970+i7 4770...also told me driver not approved 350.05.. min wile average score of GTX 970 is over 15000


----------



## kanttii

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *KillerBee33*
> 
> This test makes no sense...i ran that, gave me a 12000 something GTX970+i7 4770...also told me driver not approved 350.05.. min wile average score of GTX 970 is over 15000


Did you run Firestrike normal with no custom settings?

That 12K is great.. here's max I've gotten with the PC in my sig.. http://www.3dmark.com/3dm/6321916? and that OC is not gamestable, I've gotta lower it by 20-40mhz so it goes down to 1540-1535 core and 8ghz memory. 4770K and 4670K are very similar







I got a single GTX 970, those you see over 15K are most probably SLI'd - I haven't seen ANY single GTX 970 go over 12k score.

And the driver not approved means that since it's not even an official beta it's not reviewed by Futuremark.

Here's one with 4xSLI + a beast of an i7: http://www.3dmark.com/fs/3270798

EDIT: With my current settings and craploads of apps open (steam, origin, uplay, WMP, onedrive uploads, steam downloads, chromium with a lot of tabs, western digital backup software doing it's job, ambibox + playclaw for LEDs, samsung magician for ssd, geforce experience, asus ai suite monitoring voltage, audio control panel setting up surround sound and finally task manager monitoring all of this): http://www.3dmark.com/3dm/6614308


----------



## PalominoCreek

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Xeno1*
> 
> really? I couldnt get a free one and tried to torrent one. Bad news it tried to install some virus.
> Ill try your links


"it tried". I would do a virus scan on your computer if I were you


----------



## Xeno1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *PalominoCreek*
> 
> "it tried". I would do a virus scan on your computer if I were you


All good. Firestrike still wont run and complete properly. Oh well. Dont need it


----------



## KillerBee33

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kanttii*
> 
> Did you run Firestrike normal with no custom settings?
> 
> That 12K is great.. here's max I've gotten with the PC in my sig.. http://www.3dmark.com/3dm/6321916? and that OC is not gamestable, I've gotta lower it by 20-40mhz so it goes down to 1540-1535 core and 8ghz memory. 4770K and 4670K are very similar
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I got a single GTX 970, those you see over 15K are most probably SLI'd - I haven't seen ANY single GTX 970 go over 12k score.
> 
> And the driver not approved means that since it's not even an official beta it's not reviewed by Futuremark.
> 
> Here's one with 4xSLI + a beast of an i7: http://www.3dmark.com/fs/3270798
> 
> EDIT: With my current settings and craploads of apps open (steam, origin, uplay, WMP, onedrive uploads, steam downloads, chromium with a lot of tabs, western digital backup software doing it's job, ambibox + playclaw for LEDs, samsung magician for ssd, geforce experience, asus ai suite monitoring voltage, audio control panel setting up surround sound and finally task manager monitoring all of this): http://www.3dmark.com/3dm/6614308


HUMMMMM....regularly i got 42 processes running on start up ..also forgot to mention , im running all that on a 300W PSU...ill try again with 347.88 later today...well the ONLY thing that pisses me off is Borderlands 2 still DROPS to 30's







and GFExperience tells me Optimal settings are at 1620p


----------



## kanttii

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *KillerBee33*
> 
> HUMMMMM....regularly i got 42 processes running on start up ..also forgot to mention , im running all that on a 300W PSU...ill try again with 347.88 later today...well the ONLY thing that pisses me off is Borderlands 2 still DROPS to 30's
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> and GFExperience tells me Optimal settings are at 1620p


Wow, 300W?!














I got 600W and it's barely enough, sometimes I crash if I'm doing too power-hungry stuff! lol. I think we both should get 750W huh?


----------



## KillerBee33

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kanttii*
> 
> Wow, 300W?!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I got 600W and it's barely enough, sometimes I crash if I'm doing too power-hungry stuff! lol. I think we both should get 750W huh?


Not possible...im on a TINY







AlienX51-R2 size of an XBOX ONE  Also im quite happy with the output, if you say 12467 score is good for a singe GPU


----------



## kanttii

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *KillerBee33*
> 
> Not possible...im on a TINY
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> AlienX51-R2 size of an XBOX ONE  Also im quite happy with the output, if you say 12467 score is good for a singe GPU


I see









Damn that's an awesome setup dude! WOW! Yeahh that's great. I think the CPU is doing most of the increase though, graphics score is probably between 13000-14000?


----------



## KillerBee33

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kanttii*
> 
> I see
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Damn that's an awesome setup dude! WOW! Yeahh that's great. I think the CPU is doing most of the increase though, graphics score is probably between 13000-14000?


Im not really good with those Benchmarks , just did a few since got the 970 so not sure what my CPU "benches"







By the way here's something new http://www.nvidia.com/download/driverResults.aspx/83819/en-us Gonna check this when i get home


----------



## kanttii

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *KillerBee33*
> 
> Im not really good with those Benchmarks , just did a few since got the 970 so not sure what my CPU "benches"
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> By the way here's something new http://www.nvidia.com/download/driverResults.aspx/83819/en-us Gonna check this when i get home


Heh







same here, then I got more interested in them and now I've done way too many of those...on every piece of hardware I got, except the fans >_> ha. The people here on the forums know sooo much and have helped a ton with everything - the most help I got from just reading.

Thanks for the link! Neat! Just in time, as they say!







Downloading now!


----------



## KillerBee33

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kanttii*
> 
> Heh
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> same here, then I got more interested in them and now I've done way too many of those...on every piece of hardware I got, except the fans >_> ha. The people here on the forums know sooo much and have helped a ton with everything - the most help I got from just reading.
> 
> Thanks for the link! Neat! Just in time, as they say!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Downloading now!


Too bad they Keep Saying DX12 is not coming to Win8
I was hoping this driver will be it


----------



## TheBoom

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Xeno1*
> 
> It runs but when its done running monitor goes black. This at stock default speeds. Just craps out. But I have My Heaven and Valley scores. Valley Etreme HD 2837


Wait what? 2837 at stock clocks? My highest was 2637 OC'd. How did you get that?
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kanttii*
> 
> Did you run Firestrike normal with no custom settings?
> 
> That 12K is great.. here's max I've gotten with the PC in my sig.. http://www.3dmark.com/3dm/6321916? and that OC is not gamestable, I've gotta lower it by 20-40mhz so it goes down to 1540-1535 core and 8ghz memory. 4770K and 4670K are very similar
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I got a single GTX 970, those you see over 15K are most probably SLI'd - I haven't seen ANY single GTX 970 go over 12k score.
> 
> And the driver not approved means that since it's not even an official beta it's not reviewed by Futuremark.
> 
> Here's one with 4xSLI + a beast of an i7: http://www.3dmark.com/fs/3270798
> 
> EDIT: With my current settings and craploads of apps open (steam, origin, uplay, WMP, onedrive uploads, steam downloads, chromium with a lot of tabs, western digital backup software doing it's job, ambibox + playclaw for LEDs, samsung magician for ssd, geforce experience, asus ai suite monitoring voltage, audio control panel setting up surround sound and finally task manager monitoring all of this): http://www.3dmark.com/3dm/6614308


I think driver not approved could mean outdated drivers as well. By the way when you said not seen a single 970 go over 12k do you mean the combined score or the graphics score?
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Xeno1*
> 
> This Dude cant read.


I'm actually unsure who's wrong here. It seems to me that its a GPU bottleneck after all. What game are you talking about anyway?


----------



## KillerBee33

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TheBoom*
> 
> Wait what? 2837 at stock clocks? My highest was 2637 OC'd. How did you get that?
> I think driver not approved could mean outdated drivers as well. By the way when you said not seen a single 970 go over 12k do you mean the combined score or the graphics score?
> 
> I'm actually unsure who's wrong here. It seems to me that its a GPU bottleneck after all. What game are you talking about anyway?


I ran the default 3Dmark11 thats the number came up...and driver wasnt outdated , it was a Hotfix or Beta whatever u wanna call it 350.05


----------



## TheBoom

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *KillerBee33*
> 
> I ran the default 3Dmark11 thats the number came up...and driver wasnt outdated , it was a Hotfix or Beta whatever u wanna call it 350.05


12k is pretty good but it would also depend on what CPU you're running. Max I got was 11300 with a 4770k.

Edit : On 347.88 drivers though.

Just tested with 350.12 drivers and score went down a little to 10950.


----------



## KillerBee33

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TheBoom*
> 
> 12k is pretty good but it would also depend on what CPU you're running. Max I got was 11300 with a 4770k.
> 
> Edit : On 347.88 drivers though.
> 
> Just tested with 350.12 drivers and score went down a little to 10950.


its i7 4770 3.4-3.9 turbo, just got home gonna try 350.12 , not benchmarking , my own performance test ,


----------



## reev3r

For those wondering, I have GTA V pretty close to maxed out at 1080,and I am seeing 3.3GB memory usage (where I set it in game), and 50-60FPS consistently...

There are a couple of things that I could increase, but I am confident that visuals would not improve accordingly.


----------



## Xeno1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TheBoom*
> 
> Wait what? 2837 at stock clocks? My highest was 2637 OC'd. How did you get that?
> I think driver not approved could mean outdated drivers as well. By the way when you said not seen a single 970 go over 12k do you mean the combined score or the graphics score?
> 
> Sorry, I'm saying at stock i cant run Firstrike and complete it. My 2837 Valley is fully OCED settings . Card 1534/7484 Cpu 3911.
> 
> I always thougth that if the CPu is not at full load, and the GPU is then the CPU Is sending plenty of data to card. Its sending more that the Card can deal with hence the card is running at 99%. The CPU is not needing to run at FULL BLAST. Also every little bit of more Card OC continues to give me slightly higher scores in Valley. and the CPU never has to run at full blast to keep the Card at 99% But whatever.


----------



## TheBoom

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Xeno1*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *TheBoom*
> 
> Wait what? 2837 at stock clocks? My highest was 2637 OC'd. How did you get that?
> I think driver not approved could mean outdated drivers as well. By the way when you said not seen a single 970 go over 12k do you mean the combined score or the graphics score?
> 
> Sorry, I'm saying at stock i cant run Firstrike and complete it. My 2837 Valley is fully OCED settings . Card 1534/7484 Cpu 3911.
> 
> I always thougth that if the CPu is not at full load, and the GPU is then the CPU Is sending plenty of data to card. Its sending more that the Card can deal with hence the card is running at 99%. The CPU is not needing to run at FULL BLAST. Also every little bit of more Card OC continues to give me slightly higher scores in Valley. and the CPU never has to run at full blast to keep the Card at 99% But whatever.
> 
> 
> 
> I don't think your CPU is bottlenecking. Your score is pretty damn high though. What driver are you on? AA on?
> 
> Edit : Lol why is the entire post getting quoted
Click to expand...


----------



## Xeno1

thats with the 350.12 driver lower than the last one. extreme HD preset all the way. Old driver gave higher scores. Was hoping the new driver woudl let me complete Firestrike at stock settings at least but it wont. Just black screens after running the Demo with the Fire vs Ice champions.


----------



## kanttii

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *KillerBee33*
> 
> Too bad they Keep Saying DX12 is not coming to Win8
> I was hoping this driver will be it


Well, the upgrade to Windows 10 is free anyways so it's NP







and it's also faster even at this beta stage at least on my machines, and really, the new interface is better on mouse and keyboard setup even though I've gotten used to Windows 8 UX in these 3 years I've used it. With Windows 8, my productivity grew about 40% overall because of it's improvements with everything.. and Storage Spaces is a fantastic feature, I hope it's never killed.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TheBoom*
> 
> I think driver not approved could mean outdated drivers as well. By the way when you said not seen a single 970 go over 12k do you mean the combined score or the graphics score?


Oh yeah the combined! Haven't seen people use better CPU's than i7-4790K or i5-4690K (and their xx70 versions), so yeah! Is 14k graphics score about the max for a single 970? Max I've gotten was 14049 with "benchmark settings" and 13688-13829 with gamestable settings. Max I've seen on 3dmark site was 14084 I think!

The 350.12 driver did lower scores a bit. For some reason frametime is now a few ms better sometimes with games like FC4 and AC Unity?


----------



## PalominoCreek

How's GTA running for everyone so far? :3


----------



## fisher6

I just put my GtX 970 under water in a custom loop (ek waterblock and backplate). Temps are never above 45C while gaming and the card is running at 1528 and +450 on the memory with +50mV. I was wondering how much more overclock I should expect from the card. Should I look into a custom bios and things like that. Anyone else overclocking with the GPU in a custom loop?


----------



## CODELESS

Sup fellow 970's

so just want to give some of you an idea of what GTA 5 will run like with the 970.

i have gigabyte 970 , overclocked to 1515 and mem on 7500.

my game setings for GTA 5 is mostly very High. i got msaa on 2x and nvidia mfaa on. or is it TXAA, well one of them is on.
the game auto sets everything i just set msaa to x2 and turned on the nvidia mfaa, my frames are between 55-70 sometimes 80..

game looks so good !


----------



## Wirerat

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *fisher6*
> 
> I just put my GtX 970 under water in a custom loop (ek waterblock and backplate). Temps are never above 45C while gaming and the card is running at 1528 and +450 on the memory with +50mV. I was wondering how much more overclock I should expect from the card. Should I look into a custom bios and things like that. Anyone else overclocking with the GPU in a custom loop?


which 970 do you have?

I have an evga ftw under a bitspower block. My temps also never exceed 45c. Gaming usually never goes over 40c even.

I have played with my bios and gotten 1620mhz stable but that was at 1.3v. Also the scaling falls off at 1500mhz ish so there is not any reason to push past that.

My valley score didnt even gain a full 1fps over 1530mhz 1.26v. So thats what I run day to day. I locked my memory oc to 8000 via bios mod.

Your overclock of 1528mhz is already a great place to be. Pushing higher is not going to be worth adding more voltage even though your temps are great.

Have you tried pushing memory the rest of the way to 8000mhz (+500mhz)? That will gain you more than raising the core anymore.


----------



## kanttii

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Wirerat*
> 
> My valley score didnt even gain a full 1fps over 1530mhz 1.26v. So thats what I run day to day. I locked my memory oc to 8000 via bios mod.


Would you like to share your BIOS here? I'd love to have a look!


----------



## Hequaqua

Valley Extreme HD
CPU 4.5Ghz
GPU 1581/[email protected]
Driver 350.12


Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!







Firestrike
CPU 4.5Ghz
GPU 1581/[email protected]
Driver 350.12


Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!







Valley HD/Firestrike Stock
CPU 3.9Ghz
GPU 1329/[email protected]
Driver 350.12


Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!







EDIT: Added Firestrike to OC results. Added Valley HD and Firestrike Stock results.


----------



## Wirerat

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kanttii*
> 
> Would you like to share your BIOS here? I'd love to have a look!


sure will. I will post it this evening. Im stuck at work until 5pm est.


----------



## kanttii

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Hequaqua*
> 
> Firestrike
> CPU 4.5Ghz
> GPU 1581/[email protected]
> Driver 350.12
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


WOW. That firestrike! How can your card run with such a high OC?!








Edit: http://www.3dmark.com/3dm/6629884 Well works for me too hahah







except cpu ring voltage was a bit too high and pc crashed.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Wirerat*
> 
> sure will. I will post it this evening. Im stuck at work until 5pm est.


Thanks!


----------



## Hequaqua

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kanttii*
> 
> WOW. That firestrike! How can your card run with such a high OC?!


I don't know....luck of the draw?









The CPU @4.5Ghz helps overall, but I normally just pay attention to the graphics score.

I ran that on my modded bios. I have went back to the Stock for every day usage. I run [email protected], so I like to keep the card lower. On my modded bios, if I try to downclock the core, I get an OV(overvolt) warning. That modded bios is 1558/[email protected]

I'm happy with my card(MSI GTX970 Gaming). It has OC'd well since day 1. After the Vram issue, I did get a 40.00(US) refund.







I am thinking of SLI if DX12 will let us stack the Vram.

Note: Even on the stock bios, and using AB, it still OC's very nicely.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kanttii*
> 
> Edit: http://www.3dmark.com/3dm/6629884 Well works for me too hahah
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> except cpu ring voltage was a bit too high and pc crashed.
> Thanks!


Nice...over 14000!!


----------



## kanttii

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Hequaqua*
> 
> I don't know....luck of the draw?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The CPU @4.5Ghz helps overall, but I normally just pay attention to the graphics score.
> 
> I ran that on my modded bios. I have went back to the Stock for every day usage. I run [email protected], so I like to keep the card lower. On my modded bios, if I try to downclock the core, I get an OV(overvolt) warning. That modded bios is 1558/[email protected]
> 
> I'm happy with my card(MSI GTX970 Gaming). It has OC'd well since day 1. After the Vram issue, I did get a 40.00(US) refund.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I am thinking of SLI if DX12 will let us stack the Vram.
> 
> Note: Even on the stock bios, and using AB, it still OC's very nicely.
> Nice...over 14000!!


Cool! Yeah... stability > performance. I'm playing around with memory clock now (8224mhz atm), I think I found a stable core OC (1551, and if it's not, 1531 is - the difference in games is very minimal). Gotta test this now with a real stress test, firestrike extreme + furmark in loop







It works without artifacts in Firestrike. The real test for it would be Cities: Skylines though, since that gives me artifacts with core at 1535 (it has to be 1531 lol such a tiny difference for no artifacts)..so let's see what memory gives.

I've been trying to get my CPU to give over 9000 score but it seems impossible :'( I can't get it to 4.6Ghz without crashing, no matter the voltage I push to it. Dang. Well 4.5-4.5-4.4-4.4 (cores 0-3) is a lot better than the stock 3.4ghz







I just wish I had waited 2 more weeks and ordered the 4690K instead of getting this 4670K. The better virtualization support in the 4690K was tempting, but my old PC just broke and I had to get back to work ASAP... well, maybe an i7-4790K someday together with a Pascal card!

Pushing for the limits is so much fun!

Edit: http://www.3dmark.com/3dm/6630338 woooot.


----------



## Hequaqua

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kanttii*
> 
> Cool! Yeah... stability > performance. I'm playing around with memory clock now (8224mhz atm), I think I found a stable core OC (1551, and if it's not, 1531 is - the difference in games is very minimal). Gotta test this now with a real stress test, firestrike extreme + furmark in loop
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It works without artifacts in Firestrike. The real test for it would be Cities: Skylines though, since that gives me artifacts with core at 1535 (it has to be 1531 lol such a tiny difference for no artifacts)..so let's see what memory gives.
> 
> I've been trying to get my CPU to give over 9000 score but it seems impossible :'( I can't get it to 4.6Ghz without crashing, no matter the voltage I push to it. Dang. Well 4.5-4.5-4.4-4.4 (cores 0-3) is a lot better than the stock 3.4ghz
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I just wish I had waited 2 more weeks and ordered the 4690K instead of getting this 4670K. The better virtualization support in the 4690K was tempting, but my old PC just broke and I had to get back to work ASAP... well, maybe an i7-4790K someday together with a Pascal card!
> 
> Pushing for the limits is so much fun!
> 
> Edit: http://www.3dmark.com/3dm/6630338 woooot.


I hear ya. I don't really think anything above say 1550/8000 produces that big of result. It is nice to know that my card will clock a lot higher if needed though.

Here is my best Firestrike:
http://www.3dmark.com/fs/4502114

I know what you mean about pushing. That run above, I'm not sure what I was at.....maybe 1581/8200. I pushed the CPU to 4.6ghz, had to push a large amount of voltage to get there though.

I was going to get the 4790, but I wasn't sure my board had the right bios for it went I bought it. I didn't have another 1150 chip to put in to update. I also got a nice price on the 4770k. I think I picked it up for like 289.00(US). It was a tray CPU, not boxed(No HSF).


----------



## kanttii

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Hequaqua*
> 
> I hear ya. I don't really think anything above say 1550/8000 produces that big of result. It is nice to know that my card will clock a lot higher if needed though.
> 
> Here is my best Firestrike:
> http://www.3dmark.com/fs/4502114
> 
> I know what you mean about pushing. That run above, I'm not sure what I was at.....maybe 1581/8200. I pushed the CPU to 4.6ghz, had to push a large amount of voltage to get there though.
> 
> I was going to get the 4790, but I wasn't sure my board had the right bios for it went I bought it. I didn't have another 1150 chip to put in to update. I also got a nice price on the 4770k. I think I picked it up for like 289.00(US). It was a tray CPU, not boxed(No HSF).


Whoa nice! Amazing scores









Yupp. Cool not bad! I paid about 240 dollars for my 4670K, though it was boxed - I then didn't think I'd need this Thermaltake Macho Rev.B haha.

Update on the memory.. it's not stable (firestrike extreme @ 4k res + 8xmsaa , I downclocked it a lot now. still testing..8080 seems stable..tomorrow more. Got this score now, yay over 14k!







http://www.3dmark.com/3dm/6631128 gotta test Cities: Skylines. That's one great game for benchmarking at least for me, it uses like 11GB RAM and over 3GB VRAM and puts the whole system to work as hard as it can! Too many mods







anyone else play it btw?!


----------



## Hequaqua

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kanttii*
> 
> Whoa nice! Amazing scores
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Yupp. Cool not bad! I paid about 240 dollars for my 4670K, though it was boxed - I then didn't think I'd need this Thermaltake Macho Rev.B haha.
> 
> Update on the memory.. it's not stable (firestrike extreme @ 4k res + 8xmsaa , I downclocked it a lot now. still testing..8080 seems stable..tomorrow more.


What type of memory does your have? Hynix/Samsung?


----------



## kanttii

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Hequaqua*
> 
> What type of memory does your have? Hynix/Samsung?


Hynix. I guess that's the reason for a tad worse performance! You've got Samsung right? I put some extra cooling on it:


Also edited last post with new info! Seems stable now. But.. ^


----------



## Hequaqua

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kanttii*
> 
> Hynix. I guess that's the reason for a tad worse performance! You've got Samsung right? I put some extra cooling on it:
> 
> 
> Also edited last post with new info! Seems stable now. But.. ^


Yes, I have Samsung, and it seems to OC a bit better than the Hynix. I am adding some cooling, going about it in a different way. I don't really need the extra, but why not right?...lol









Here is a pic of what it will look like when I get the bracket:


I am going to put it above the card to pull the hot air away. I may even move my card to PCI-e 2.0 slot. I have benchmarked from 3.0 and 2.0 and you only lose about 1-2fps. Going with 2 80mm fans.


----------



## Xeno1

1542/7694 3.911 CPu 350. XX driver. DID get 2837 with 348 or whatever it was driver. Also could clock it higher on old driver and still be stable. Just dont know

anything higher hangs. Firestrike Runs- had to disable Sysinfo hardware monitoring. 

1556/7532

Physics score kinda low- 1st Gen i5 is the reason. but 13102 for a 5 year old CPU makes me happy as hell. Was running 9800GTX+ Sli for 5 years


----------



## Xeno1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kanttii*
> 
> Hynix. I guess that's the reason for a tad worse performance! You've got Samsung right? I put some extra cooling on it:
> 
> 
> Also edited last post with new info! Seems stable now. But.. ^


I might get some passive heat sinks for the back of my card too. I dont think a back plate will do as much to cool them as heatsinks will.


----------



## kanttii

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Hequaqua*
> 
> Yes, I have Samsung, and it seems to OC a bit better than the Hynix. I am adding some cooling, going about it in a different way. I don't really need the extra, but why not right?...lol
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Here is a pic of what it will look like when I get the bracket:
> 
> 
> I am going to put it above the card to pull the hot air away. I may even move my card to PCI-e 2.0 slot. I have benchmarked from 3.0 and 2.0 and you only lose about 1-2fps. Going with 2 80mm fans.


Looks great! Wanna post a pic (please) when it's ready?








Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Xeno1*
> 
> 1542/7694 3.911 CPu 350. XX driver. DID get 2837 with 348 or whatever it was driver. Also could clock it higher on old driver and still be stable. Just dont know


Yea.. I crash on stock settings too on firestrike, so weird.. when I pump up only clocks, or only voltage, or only power target it still happens - but when I pump up all of them, it works and does not crash. It's so funny that firestrike and some games crash and make the gpu crash (usually red artifacts when it crashes, so I guess it's the core - when I clock memory too high they're cyan) on STOCK SETTINGS!














and on a small oc it works perfectly. Ha. Nice score btw!

For me the oc capability grew with the last 2 drivers  weird. In January max I could get was 7600 memory and 1520 core, now they run at 8080 memory and 1550 core O_O gotta test stability more. It didn't crash when I ran furmark at 11k + firestrike extreme at 4k and Intel XTU for RAM and CPU for an hour, so I'm hopeful!

Also if I use the new vBIOS MSI released on their forums I just keep crashing and can't oc even to 1450 core 7200 memory and even at those settings it still crashes.. with the BIOS extracted from my card it's a lot better. Dunno what they changed. It was supposed to make UEFI compatibility better but I didn't notice any change in that.

EDIT:
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Xeno1*
> 
> I might get some passive heat sinks for the back of my card too. I dont think a back plate will do as much to cool them as heatsinks will.


They do help a bit for me at least! I use these: http://thepihut.com/products/raspberry-pi-heatsink


----------



## Xeno1

ty


----------



## Wirerat

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kanttii*
> 
> Would you like to share your BIOS here? I'd love to have a look!


Here it is.
Gtx 970 FTW bios power limits are raised and memory at 8000mhz is burned in.

I make the core and voltage adjustment in afterburner +100mhz and +87mv gets my card to 1538mhz at 1.26v on water.

Results with same bios/oc was throttling on air.


----------



## kanttii

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Wirerat*
> 
> Here it is.
> Gtx 970 FTW bios power limits are raised and memory at 8000mhz is burned in.
> 
> I make the core and voltage adjustment in afterburner +100mhz and +87mv gets my card to 1538mhz at 1.26v on water.
> 
> Results with same bios/oc was throttling on air.


Thanks. Now I see what you meant!


----------



## KillerBee33

I found new BIOS with higher clocks 1127 from my manufacturer .
Should i flash it? i've tried with Afterburner at 1127 , no artifacts and so far no issues
Passmark test went from 8500 to 8700 with higher clocks.
Can any1 help, i havent done VGA Flashing so not exactly sure how its done and if it should be done.
Thanx.


----------



## Wirerat

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *KillerBee33*
> 
> I found new BIOS with higher clocks 1127 from my manufacturer .
> Should i flash it? i've tried with Afterburner at 1127 , no artifacts and so far no issues
> Passmark test went from 8500 to 8700 with higher clocks.
> Can any1 help, i havent done VGA Flashing so not exactly sure how its done and if it should be done.
> Thanx.


http://www.overclock.net/t/1523391/easy-nvflash-guide-with-pictures-for-gtx-970-980/0_50

Start by just raising the things you cannot adjust in msi afterburner. Power limit being the most important since it will cause the card to throttle. There are few boxes involved in raising it.

You can also post your bios here. Ppl will help you.


----------



## KillerBee33

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Wirerat*
> 
> http://www.overclock.net/t/1523391/easy-nvflash-guide-with-pictures-for-gtx-970-980/0_50
> 
> Start by just raising the things you cannot adjust in msi afterburner. Power limit being the most important since it will cause the card to throttle. There are few boxes involved in raising it.
> 
> You can also post your bios here. Ppl will help you.


My stock clocks 1051 with new Manufacturer bios are 1126
Power is out of the question and will stay untouched, its a 300W external Power Brick and cannot be changed,
im running 1126 for a day with Afterburner and i dont think it should be raised higher
Thanx for the link . im assuming having clocks raised thru bios is healthier than Afterburner. will give it a shot


----------



## Wirerat

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *KillerBee33*
> 
> My stock clocks 1051 with new Manufacturer bios are 1126
> Power is out of the question and will stay untouched, its a 300W external Power Brick and cannot be changed,
> im running 1126 for a day with Afterburner and i dont think it should be raised higher
> Thanx for the link . im assuming having clocks raised thru bios is healthier than Afterburner. will give it a shot


na afterburner is fine for clocks. The bios is mainly for power limit and added fan control. You can "bake" in the oc into bios but its not really any better.

I only add my memory oc and raise power limit to bios. I like using profiles in afterburner though.


----------



## KillerBee33

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Wirerat*
> 
> na afterburner is fine for clocks. The bios is mainly for power limit and added fan control. You can "bake" in the oc into bios but its not really any better.
> 
> I only add my memory oc and raise power limit to bios. I like using profiles in afterburner though.


Well what im saying is that , If the Manufacturer provides BIOS with higher clocks i should at least try and see


----------



## KillerBee33

By hte way these are the tests i've tried , but results dont mean much cz. im not sure what to compare it to









Also got a new Passmark of 8700 over and had 8500 over with 1051 stock clocks


----------



## Wirerat

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *KillerBee33*
> 
> Well what im saying is that , If the Manufacturer provides BIOS with higher clocks i should at least try and see


yes definitely. I got mixed up. Thought u were talking about editing. I see now u only wanted to learn to flash it.

Most of the time in this thread people are wanting to edit the bios.


----------



## KillerBee33

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Wirerat*
> 
> yes definitely. I got mixed up. Thought u were talking about editing. I see now u only wanted to learn to flash it.
> 
> Most of the time in this thread people are wanting to edit the bios.


thnx , got new bios,got stock bios







will try today .
this is what posted as my default , but my clocks are 1051 so im confused heh
http://www.techpowerup.com/vgabios/163091/galax-gtx970-4096-140912.html


----------



## KillerBee33

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *KillerBee33*
> 
> thnx , got new bios,got stock bios
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> will try today .
> this is what posted as my default , but my clocks are 1051 so im confused heh
> http://www.techpowerup.com/vgabios/163091/galax-gtx970-4096-140912.html


ok did everything....flash successful , can install driver.....my card does not accept it , reboot and no luck..what to do now?


----------



## Xeno1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Xeno1*
> 
> I might get some passive heat sinks for the back of my card too. I dont think a back plate will do as much to cool them as heatsinks will.


what do you guys think 20 dollar back plate or passive heat sinks on the 5 chips on the back?


----------



## Xeno1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *KillerBee33*
> 
> ok did everything....flash successful , can install driver.....my card does not accept it , reboot and no luck..what to do now?


Did you disable your graphics card in Device manager before you flashed? Thats SOP as far as I know. Did you remember to reenable it after the flash? If you didnt disable it before the flash, that might be causing you problems.

The way I was doing it was,1. Disable card in device manager, Flash bios. Reboot. Reenable Vid card in Device manager. Then if you want to install a new driver you are good to go. You dont need to remove the driver, according to an EVGA engineer over on the EVGA forums.

Are you saying you are only running a "Standard VGA device driver" and cant get a NVidia driver to install now after Flash?


----------



## KillerBee33

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Xeno1*
> 
> Did you disable your graphics card in Device manager before you flashed? Thats SOP as far as I know. Did you remember to reenable it after the flash? If you didnt disable it before the flash, that might be causing you problems.
> 
> The way I was doing it was,1. Disable card in device manager, Flash bios. Reboot. Reenable Vid card in Device manager. Then if you want to install a new driver you are good to go. You dont need to remove the driver, according to an EVGA engineer over on the EVGA forums.
> 
> Are you saying you are only running a "Standard VGA device driver" and cant get a NVidia driver to install now after Flash?


Yes all by the book Flash successful .Now runing on hd4600 and vga adapter is ther and GPUZ seing my gtx 970 but Current clocks and setting are in "0" but defaults are there. when installing driver ,half way thru my display goes black saying " No Connectin"


----------



## KillerBee33

Even the GREEN GTX side logo on my card is not lit' By the way its not EVGA it nVidia reference


----------



## greasemonky89

theres my bottleneck lol. its ok plan to upgrade soon.


----------



## Xeno1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *greasemonky89*
> 
> theres my bottleneck lol. its ok plan to upgrade soon.


Assume that CPU is oced?


----------



## Xeno1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *KillerBee33*
> 
> Yes all by the book Flash successful .Now runing on hd4600 and vga adapter is ther and GPUZ seing my gtx 970 but Current clocks and setting are in "0" but defaults are there. when installing driver ,half way thru my display goes black saying " No Connectin"


Is the hd4600 telling me that you are running on a laptop to post here now or are u saying your your running on PC with integrated graphics instead of the Vid card?
Im no expert but you may be haveing a conflict with your onboard graphics. Of course I assume you disabled onboard and tried to install the BIOS again? Then istall the NVida driver

Only other thing i can suggest is flashing back to original BIos.


----------



## KillerBee33

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Xeno1*
> 
> Is the hd4600 telling me that you are running on a laptop to post here now or are u saying your your running on PC with integrated graphics instead of the Vid card?
> Im no expert but you may be haveing a conflict with your onboard graphics. Of course I assume you disabled onboard and tried to install the BIOS again? Then istall the NVida driver
> 
> Only other thing i can suggest is flashing back to original BIos.[/quote
> Its not a laptop. Hd 4600 is the with i7 4770
> I stuck my old gtx 760 . It works. Also didnt save factory bios ; (


----------



## Xeno1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *KillerBee33*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Xeno1*
> 
> Is the hd4600 telling me that you are running on a laptop to post here now or are u saying your your running on PC with integrated graphics instead of the Vid card?
> Im no expert but you may be haveing a conflict with your onboard graphics. Of course I assume you disabled onboard and tried to install the BIOS again? Then istall the NVida driver
> 
> Only other thing i can suggest is flashing back to original BIos.[/quote
> Its not a laptop. Hd 4600 is the with i7 4770
> I stuck my old gtx 760 . It works. Also didnt save factory bios ; (
> 
> 
> 
> Well now you have to get that original bios, maybe reinstall it in safe mode?
> 
> Fill out your specs under your signature would help. What model is your 970?
> 
> ALso i see you only have 300 watt power supply? ANd your new Bios has raised power limits? What is the 12v wattage of that power supply? what brand is the power supply? How much higher is the power limit raised in that new BIos?
Click to expand...


----------



## KillerBee33

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Xeno1*
> 
> Well now you have to get that original bios, maybe reinstall it in safe mode?
> 
> Fill out your specs under your signature would help. What model is your 970?


As far as i understand its nvidia look at my pictures.
also this is what it looks like


----------



## KillerBee33

You think i need to disable Onboard hd4600 with nvidia before flashing bios?


----------



## KillerBee33

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Xeno1*
> 
> Well now you have to get that original bios, maybe reinstall it in safe mode?
> 
> Fill out your specs under your signature would help. What model is your 970?
> 
> ALso i see you only have 300 watt power supply? ANd your new Bios has raised power limits? What is the 12v wattage of that power supply? what brand is the power supply? How much higher is the power limit raised in that new BIos?


NO power limits were raised its not a custom bios just the clocks from 1051 to 1126


----------



## KillerBee33

This is messed up. i wonder if i can go and exchange the damn thing now


----------



## ludkoto

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *KillerBee33*
> 
> You think i need to disable Onboard hd4600 with nvidia before flashing bios?


Try reflashing your old bios back maybe you messed up your modded bios or flashed a wrong one.


----------



## greasemonky89

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Xeno1*
> 
> Assume that CPU is oced?


you assume correct stock is 2.8ghz im trying to hit 3.8ghz right now stable.


----------



## sgtgates

Hey guys, I just bought a Evga 970 Superclocked reference design the other day for the Gf's pc, and im slapping this block on it..

http://www.performance-pcs.com/bitspower-vg-ngtx970es-acrylic-top-with-stainless-panel-clear.html

What are y'all getting these specific cards to on average?... I own a 980 and and have done 2 builds w/ 970's just my first personal 970.

My 980 strix didn't overclock much, but my friends wind force 970 got to 1525 and 8k vram i think.

Ya'll got any bios tweaks laying around in here?


----------



## KillerBee33

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ludkoto*
> 
> Try reflashing your old bios back maybe you messed up your modded bios or flashed a wrong one.


Dont know where to get my old bios


----------



## Xeno1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *KillerBee33*
> 
> 
> This is messed up. i wonder if i can go and exchange the damn thing now


I dont see how haveing your onboard NOT DISABLED IS IN ANY WAY GOOD THING.
Disable the onboard. shut down the computer. unplug it. Hit the power button. Plug it back in. Make sure onboard is still disabled. Display Driver Uninstaller. http://www.softpedia.com/get/Tweak/Uninstallers/Display-Driver-Uninstaller.shtml

You may have a messed up install on the Nvida driver. Run that program in safe mode. REboot. install nvdia driver. good luck


----------



## Xeno1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *KillerBee33*
> 
> Dont know where to get my old bios


Dont even know what the card is yet do you? I dont. Do you have the box? post your GPUZ screen shot. Damn son.


----------



## greasemonky89

same bench only this time im at max tdp on stock 970 so full boost got better minimums at extreme preset


----------



## fisher6

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *sgtgates*
> 
> Hey guys, I just bought a Evga 970 Superclocked reference design the other day for the Gf's pc, and im slapping this block on it..
> 
> http://www.performance-pcs.com/bitspower-vg-ngtx970es-acrylic-top-with-stainless-panel-clear.html
> 
> What are y'all getting these specific cards to on average?... I own a 980 and and have done 2 builds w/ 970's just my first personal 970.
> 
> My 980 strix didn't overclock much, but my friends wind force 970 got to 1525 and 8k vram i think.
> 
> Ya'll got any bios tweaks laying around in here?


I got my MSI GTX 970 under water last week and it's running at 1528 and 8000 on mem without any bios modifications. i've been told that past this overclock you won't notice much difference in FPS.


----------



## DeathAngel74

I got my 960 up to 1544/8010Mhz with a little tinkering in the bios. Although it took a few hours to figure it all out.


----------



## Xeno1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *fisher6*
> 
> I got my MSI GTX 970 under water last week and it's running at 1528 and 8000 on mem without any bios modifications. i've been told that past this overclock you won't notice much difference in FPS.


Here is the law of diminishing returns in action
Stock 1366/7010 115 power limit 1.212v = 59.3 FPS Valley extreme 8XAA 1920x
1461/7424 115 1.236v = 63.1
1556/7762 150 1.261 = 66.5

so over a 100 more on core and several hundred on Vram required alot more voltage. I could go higher on voltage. This is the max my current Bios allows before i get crashes at higher clocks.


----------



## hertz9753

That is the stock bios on that card while folding. I got it up to 1544 on the core and it was still stable on core 15's. It was single card at that time.

Please don't ask me about memory speed. All of my of my current GPU's do that when they are folding.


----------



## Xeno1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *hertz9753*
> 
> 
> 
> That is the stock bios on that card while folding. I got it up to 1544 on the core and it was still stable on core 15's. It was single card at that time.
> 
> Please don't ask me about memory speed. All of my of my current GPU's do that when they are folding.


what model did you get the 2975 or 3975?


----------



## KillerBee33

Quote:
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Xeno1*
> 
> Dont even know what the card is yet do you? I dont. Do you have the box? post your GPUZ screen shot. Damn son.


Dude click on my name. Pictures are there.


----------



## hertz9753

@Xeno1 It is a 2975. It was the only Maxwell that I could find online after they were released and that turned into a back order for 2 weeks.

No 6 power phases but it still works fine. It's in a rig and folding 24/7 with a GTX 960. All of my cards are EVGA before you ask.


----------



## KillerBee33

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *KillerBee33*
> 
> Dude click on my name. Pictures are there.


Pictures of it are on page 1461


----------



## hertz9753

I'm only on page 736.

http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16814132038&nm_mc=KNC-MSNSearch&cm_mmc=KNC-MSNSearch-_-pla-_-Video+Card+-+Nvidia-_-14132038


----------



## KillerBee33

http://www.overclock.net/g/a/1350153/official-nvidia-gtx-970-owners-club/

this is what and where i got it

http://www.bestbuy.com/site/nvidia-geforce-gtx-970-4gb-gddr5-pci-express-3-0-graphics-card-silver-black/9855169.p?id=1219441201895&skuId=9855169


----------



## Xeno1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *KillerBee33*
> 
> Dude click on my name. Pictures are there.


yeah im not looking through all that stuff. Good luck dude


----------



## KillerBee33

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *KillerBee33*
> 
> Dude click on my name. Pictures are there.


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Xeno1*
> 
> yeah im not looking through all that stuff. Good luck dude


----------



## Xeno1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *hertz9753*
> 
> @Xeno1 It is a 2975. It was the only Maxwell that I could find online after they were released and that turned into a back order for 2 weeks.
> 
> No 6 power phases but it still works fine. It's in a rig and folding 24/7 with a GTX 960. All of my cards are EVGA before you ask.


only ever owned 3 Nvidia and one Radeon card. 420ti 9550 radeon 9800Gtx+ SLI and this new TX 970 all my Nvida were EVGA.
Glad its OCing well.

I kept stalling on which to buy and the 3975s came out, and i got one.


----------



## KillerBee33

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *KillerBee33*


There is no manufacturer name anywhere just NVIDIA all over


----------



## Xeno1

Looks like u got a Nvida made reference card. Did you try the stuff i suggested? First you have to email someone at NVIDA or whoever you purchased it from or google up the original Bios.


----------



## KillerBee33

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Xeno1*
> 
> Looks like u got a Nvida made reference card. Did you try the stuff i suggested?


FactoryBIOS? have no idea where to find it. Also re flashed it multiple time with different options Disabled,uninstalled, On board Grafix disabled, every time i flash it shows Successful but when i try to install driver screen goes black with NO VIDEO floating sign. have to reboot in safe mode to uninstall driver


----------



## Xeno1

EMAIL them its a 100kb file. Get the Original back and flash that. and disable the on board video. I dont know what else to tell you. you might have bricked your card. you could try reinstalling windows


----------



## CODELESS

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *KillerBee33*
> 
> FactoryBIOS? have no idea where to find it. Also re flashed it multiple time with different options Disabled,uninstalled, On board Grafix disabled, every time i flash it shows Successful but when i try to install driver screen goes black with NO VIDEO floating sign. have to reboot in safe mode to uninstall driver


yeah dude, you are pretty silly to have gone and flash your card without backing up the factory bios. its the same as formatting your hard drive, you not not going to back up your data before formatting right ?

also, you need to do your research before doing anything like this.
the 1st step in any guide is to backup your bios. no questions asked.

your best bet is to follow Xeno1's suggestions on contacting someone from Nvidia to get a bios from them.

i hope you have learned from your mistakes.

also, is your windows not installing the onboard automatically ?
i know when i got my 970 my pc would keep defaulting back to onboard graphics.
there is a setting in windows and windows update to stops your windows from installing newly detected devises .


----------



## Wirerat

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *CODELESS*
> 
> yeah dude, you are pretty silly to have gone and flash your card without backing up the factory bios. its the same as formatting your hard drive, you not not going to back up your data before formatting right ?
> 
> also, you need to do your research before doing anything like this.
> the 1st step in any guide is to backup your bios. no questions asked.
> 
> your best bet is to follow Xeno1's suggestions on contacting someone from Nvidia to get a bios from them.
> 
> i hope you have learned from your mistakes.
> 
> also, is your windows not installing the onboard automatically ?
> i know when i got my 970 my pc would keep defaulting back to onboard graphics.
> there is a setting in windows and windows update to stops your windows from installing newly detected devises .


i gave him the link a page or so back. The first step is saving the original.


----------



## hazard99

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Xeno1*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *hertz9753*
> 
> 
> 
> That is the stock bios on that card while folding. I got it up to 1544 on the core and it was still stable on core 15's. It was single card at that time.
> 
> Please don't ask me about memory speed. All of my of my current GPU's do that when they are folding.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> what model did you get the 2975 or 3975?
Click to expand...

my device manager would show an error like that when I flashed a bad bios. He really needs to get the model number and revision and grab the stock bios. Not sure why that's not happening. Looks like people aren't hand holding.


----------



## Hequaqua

OK. Well I think we've all realized that he messed up by not backing up his Bios. I think he realizes that too. Let's see if we can help him instead of telling him what he already knows.

I looked at the link that he provided in a previous post to Best Buy. With the UPC and Model number, it looks as though his card MAY use the same bios as the Galax GTX970.

http://www.techpowerup.com/vgabios/163091/galax-gtx970-4096-140912.html

As for the onboard graphics, Windows 8.1 has never tried to default to the onboard video when I have had a card in either pci-e 2.0 or 3.0 slot. I have a R9 270x and it never did it with that card either. I have two computers that run 8.1, and they have never defaulted to onboard. NOTE: That could vary depending on Motherboard Mfg. I'm sure some my have to disable onboard.

As for the actual flashing. It is pretty straight forward really. I don't uninstall drivers prior to flashing.

Step 1: BACK UP ORIGINAL BIOS
Step 2: Put the bios you want to flash with all the files for flashing(nvflash) I think there are 3 files total. So you should have 4 files in the folder.

MBTnvflash.zip 838k .zip file

Step 3: Control Panel/Device Manager/Display Adapters/ choose the 970 and disable,
Step 4: Drag the Bios you want to flash onto nvflash....it will open the command dialogue. Hit Y twice and wait for it to finish. 



 FYI, I didn't actually complete the flashing, it was just to show how to do it.
Step 5: Enable Display Adapter in Device Manager
Step 6: Restart

If it were me, I would try to get a hold of someone at Best Buy or Nvidia. We all know that they make take some time to get him the info. Since it seems the card is not right already, I would go ahead and try the Galax bios.

That's my opinion.....for what it's worth.


----------



## Xeno1

i dont understand why has to install Nvidia Drivers? Why did he unistall them in the first place. HE MIGHT be able to put in his 760, install the lastest driver it supports, and then swap in the 970. I just dont know if the 970 will work at all with older drivers. But if it does, he might then be able to update to latest drivers. Any number of things might work, but one thing i always try when i have no other option is to reinstall windows. Guessing at what is wrong, BIOS incompatability with that card.

Should be quite simple to get someone at Nvidia to link him to a 100kb file.


----------



## AngryGoldfish

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *PalominoCreek*
> 
> How's GTA running for everyone so far? :3


Had two crashes on day one. The first one I believe was due to my overclock and the second one was due to instability with the game. I've had server issues, game breaking bugs, but nothing outrageous or enough to hate Rockstar. They're doing their best.

I have aimed for performance over graphical fidelity with my 970 'cause GTA has a tendency to drop your frames down during explosions or when it's raining during the day. Which means that if you are getting 60 FPS 90% of the time, 10% of the time you'll be dropping to 30-40 FPS. I aimed for 70-100 FPS and have achieved it with none of the Advanced settings switched on (they don't offer much anyway and consume an awful lot of power), 2xAA (it's only slightly worse looking than x4), Tessellation on Normal, FXAA off, TXAA off (or it could be on, I can't remember) and everything else at their maximum settings. This is at 1080p. VRAM usage is around 3-3.3GB. Frame times are relatively stable. Frame rates are very good. I'm having a blast.


----------



## KillerBee33

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Hequaqua*
> 
> OK. Well I think we've all realized that he messed up by not backing up his Bios. I think he realizes that too. Let's see if we can help him instead of telling him what he already knows.
> 
> I looked at the link that he provided in a previous post to Best Buy. With the UPC and Model number, it looks as though his card MAY use the same bios as the Galax GTX970.
> 
> http://www.techpowerup.com/vgabios/163091/galax-gtx970-4096-140912.html
> 
> As for the onboard graphics, Windows 8.1 has never tried to default to the onboard video when I have had a card in either pci-e 2.0 or 3.0 slot. I have a R9 270x and it never did it with that card either. I have two computers that run 8.1, and they have never defaulted to onboard. NOTE: That could vary depending on Motherboard Mfg. I'm sure some my have to disable onboard.
> 
> As for the actual flashing. It is pretty straight forward really. I don't uninstall drivers prior to flashing.
> 
> Step 1: BACK UP ORIGINAL BIOS
> Step 2: Put the bios you want to flash with all the files for flashing(nvflash) I think there are 3 files total. So you should have 4 files in the folder.
> 
> MBTnvflash.zip 838k .zip file
> 
> Step 3: Control Panel/Device Manager/Display Adapters/ choose the 970 and disable,
> Step 4: Drag the Bios you want to flash onto nvflash....it will open the command dialogue. Hit Y twice and wait for it to finish.
> 
> 
> 
> FYI, I didn't actually complete the flashing, it was just to show how to do it.
> Step 5: Enable Display Adapter in Device Manager
> Step 6: Restart
> 
> If it were me, I would try to get a hold of someone at Best Buy or Nvidia. We all know that they make take some time to get him the info. Since it seems the card is not right already, I would go ahead and try the Galax bios.
> 
> That's my opinion.....for what it's worth.


Thats the one i flashed with the First and many times later


----------



## KillerBee33

Guys Thank you for the effort .Truthfully! i just came back from BestBuy, its a wonderful thing, 15 day Promise







Exchanged it with no questions asked! Again thanx for your help.I still have 15 more days to [email protected] it up again







dont think ill be doin' that


----------



## KillerBee33

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *KillerBee33*
> 
> Thats the one i flashed with the First and many times later


By the way from GPUZ LookUp this is what comes up as my card
http://www.techpowerup.com/gpudb/b3226/galax-gtx-970-oc-silent-infinity-black-edition.html
And i've tried all 3 and each time nvflash said Successful , but no luck further







these are the only Bios Tecpowerup has and none are seem to be the ones i need
http://www.techpowerup.com/vgabios/index.php?did=10DE-13C2-10DE-1116


----------



## benbenkr

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *AngryGoldfish*
> 
> Had two crashes on day one. The first one I believe was due to my overclock and the second one was due to instability with the game. I've had server issues, game breaking bugs, but nothing outrageous or enough to hate Rockstar. They're doing their best.
> 
> I have aimed for performance over graphical fidelity with my 970 'cause GTA has a tendency to drop your frames down during explosions or when it's raining during the day. Which means that if you are getting 60 FPS 90% of the time, 10% of the time you'll be dropping to 30-40 FPS. I aimed for 70-100 FPS and have achieved it with none of the Advanced settings switched on (they don't offer much anyway and consume an awful lot of power), 2xAA (it's only slightly worse looking than x4), Tessellation on Normal, FXAA off, TXAA off (or it could be on, I can't remember) and everything else at their maximum settings. This is at 1080p. VRAM usage is around 3-3.3GB. Frame times are relatively stable. Frame rates are very good. I'm having a blast.


Don't use TXAA, don't use MSAA. Just stick with FXAA. Set shadows to High, Grass to High, Reflection MSAA to off and Nvidia PCSS to off. These settings are quite negligible on image quality, more so because this is an open world game.

I have GTA5 at 1080p with 61fps being the lowest I've ever got, even with over 20 cars piled up explosion done online with other 4 other players.


----------



## AngryGoldfish

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *benbenkr*
> 
> Don't use TXAA, don't use MSAA. Just stick with FXAA. Set shadows to High, Grass to High, Reflection MSAA to off and Nvidia PCSS to off. These settings are quite negligible on image quality, more so because this is an open world game.
> 
> I have GTA5 at 1080p with 61fps being the lowest I've ever got, even with over 20 cars piled up explosion done online with other 4 other players.


I'll try those settings out now. I don't feel the hit of MSAAx2 to be that bad since I can't tell the difference between 70 andd 80 FPS, which is what I'd be getting. But I'll use FXAA and see if I can tell the difference. Cheers.


----------



## ludkoto

Can anyone with 970 G1 Gaming F10 bios upload me hes both bioses or the bios from the DVI-D port i need the D bios name should be like this GV-N970G1 GAMING-4GD_D/F10 (with D befor F10).
Or can i have one F13 and one F10 bios. I\d like to try both F10 bioses but i can't find the back up i had i can onyl find only P/F10 bios.


----------



## dizaster101

Hey my 970(msi gaming 4g hits 3710mb when playing middle earth without any problems to be honest i never looked or cared about how much rops the card has i just wanted to see benchmarks on the resolution and settings i would be playing on.The 3.5 issue is that just from the vram test or real world use?


----------



## TheBoom

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *AngryGoldfish*
> 
> I'll try those settings out now. I don't feel the hit of MSAAx2 to be that bad since I can't tell the difference between 70 andd 80 FPS, which is what I'd be getting. But I'll use FXAA and see if I can tell the difference. Cheers.


I've never liked FXAA or TXAA to be honest, it blurs the image and reduces quality to crap. MSAA X2 + MFAA seems to be the best for me with the 970 (IQ VS FPS tradeoff wise) in most games I've played except for GTA V since I played that 1 and a half years ago on ps3.


----------



## maddangerous

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dizaster101*
> 
> Hey my 970(msi gaming 4g hits 3710mb when playing middle earth without any problems to be honest i never looked or cared about how much rops the card has i just wanted to see benchmarks on the resolution and settings i would be playing on.The 3.5 issue is that just from the vram test or real world use?


I think it is both, depending on what you are running.

I'm curious though, how are you hitting 3710mb on SoM now? Last I had played, my G1 was only hitting between 3000 and 3200mb of VRAM usage. The only time I went as high as you stated was when the game first came out. I do have the HD texture pack installed as well.


----------



## kaiund

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ludkoto*
> 
> Can anyone with 970 G1 Gaming F10 bios upload me hes both bioses or the bios from the DVI-D port i need the D bios name should be like this GV-N970G1 GAMING-4GD_D/F10 (with D befor F10).
> Or can i have one F13 and one F10 bios. I\d like to try both F10 bioses but i can't find the back up i had i can onyl find only P/F10 bios.


Here, the f10 dvi-d bios:

GM204.zip 138k .zip file


----------



## greasemonky89

anyone having issues with getting kicked from games with driver 350.12


----------



## dizaster101

4k/dsr


----------



## dizaster101

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dizaster101*
> 
> 4k/dsr


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *maddangerous*
> 
> I think it is both, depending on what you are running.
> 
> I'm curious though, how are you hitting 3710mb on SoM now? Last I had played, my G1 was only hitting between 3000 and 3200mb of VRAM usage. The only time I went as high as you stated was when the game first came out. I do have the HD texture pack installed as well.


4k/dsr


----------



## TheBoom

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dizaster101*
> 
> 4k/dsr


Not a suprise. The game itself is very VRAM dependant even at 1080p. 4K would be unplayable on a single 970 gtx.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *greasemonky89*
> 
> anyone having issues with getting kicked from games with driver 350.12


Kicked in what sense? Crashes or kicked from multiplayer games? I've played bf4 with 350.12 and haven't had issues with it yet.


----------



## benbenkr

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TheBoom*
> 
> I've never liked FXAA or TXAA to be honest, it blurs the image and reduces quality to crap. MSAA X2 + MFAA seems to be the best for me with the 970 (IQ VS FPS tradeoff wise) in most games I've played except for GTA V since I played that 1 and a half years ago on ps3.


Nor do I. But the problem with MSAA is that because this is an open-world game, performance hit is pretty hefty. Also, due to the nature of GTA5 where most of the time you are constantly on the move in a vehicle, there's actually very little areas relatively to the gameplay where you'd actually stop and look at an object for an obscene amount of time.

The FXAA implementation on GTA5 is pretty decent too, it actually doesn't blur as much as say the FXAA implementation in Batman Arkham City.

Yeah, I do agree MFAA works fine too. But I personally like to keep the min framerate above 60, that's the whole point of double dipping from the PS3 to PC. I mean.. haven't Rockstar earned enough already?


----------



## maddangerous

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dizaster101*
> 
> 4k/dsr


Aahhh ok.


----------



## Ximplicite

i have 970 g1 gaming. i tried to overclock it to 1530 its ok at start but it suddenly drop at 1516 while using valley benchmark is this normal?


----------



## Hequaqua

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ximplicite*
> 
> i have 970 g1 gaming. i tried to overclock it to 1530 its ok at start but it suddenly drop at 1516 while using valley benchmark is this normal?


Not out of the ordinary. You need to watch the voltage and temps, and see if those are moving as well. What are software are you using to OC? I'm no expert by any means, but if you hang around here long enough you'll get it figured out.


----------



## hazard99

It's normal if it's throttling for a reason. I usually use GPU-Z and watch per cap reason I think it's called


----------



## Ximplicite

Quote:


> You need to watch the voltage and temps, and see if those are moving as well. What are software are you using to OC? I'm no expert by any means, but if you hang around here long enough you'll get it figured out.


MSI Afterburner
+87 Voltage +112 Power Limit

when it reach 66c it drops to 1516mhz and 1.24v from 1530, 1.26v is this called throttling?


----------



## TheBoom

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *benbenkr*
> 
> Nor do I. But the problem with MSAA is that because this is an open-world game, performance hit is pretty hefty. Also, due to the nature of GTA5 where most of the time you are constantly on the move in a vehicle, there's actually very little areas relatively to the gameplay where you'd actually stop and look at an object for an obscene amount of time.
> 
> The FXAA implementation on GTA5 is pretty decent too, it actually doesn't blur as much as say the FXAA implementation in Batman Arkham City.
> 
> Yeah, I do agree MFAA works fine too. But I personally like to keep the min framerate above 60, that's the whole point of double dipping from the PS3 to PC. I mean.. haven't Rockstar earned enough already?


True, but I personally don't need a minimum of 60 fps in singleplayer games though. ACU for example framerate is about 45-55 fps (max settings with 2xmsaa+mfaa on a OC'd 970) with occasional spikes into 60 and above. The MSAA is way better then FXAA in ACU imo and also I don't get a mad amount of tearing without having to use vsync.

BF4 on the other hand I need a minimum of 60 fps all the time and 4xMSAA + MFAA at 1600p DSR still nets me an average of 70-80fps.

I feel that as long framerates are above 45 fps its still more than playable and yet much more visually satisfying than on a console. Only when we're talking multiplayer then it may make a difference to have a minimum of 60 fps all the time (assuming we're on a 60hz monitor).


----------



## benbenkr

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TheBoom*
> 
> True, but I personally don't need a minimum of 60 fps in singleplayer games though. ACU for example framerate is about 45-55 fps (max settings with 2xmsaa+mfaa on a OC'd 970) with occasional spikes into 60 and above. The MSAA is way better then FXAA in ACU imo and also I don't get a mad amount of tearing without having to use vsync.
> 
> BF4 on the other hand I need a minimum of 60 fps all the time and 4xMSAA + MFAA at 1600p DSR still nets me an average of 70-80fps.
> 
> I feel that as long framerates are above 45 fps its still more than playable and yet much more visually satisfying than on a console. Only when we're talking multiplayer then it may make a difference to have a minimum of 60 fps all the time (assuming we're on a 60hz monitor).


I see, that's understandable. Yes I do agree on GTA5 SP, the frame drops not so much of an issue. I'm specifically talking about GTA5 online though, that's why I chose the route to sacrifice a little bit of IQ for that 61fps min fps (which means I could lock it to 60 without a single dip).


----------



## AngryGoldfish

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TheBoom*
> 
> I've never liked FXAA or TXAA to be honest, it blurs the image and reduces quality to crap. MSAA X2 + MFAA seems to be the best for me with the 970 (IQ VS FPS tradeoff wise) in most games I've played except for GTA V since I played that 1 and a half years ago on ps3.


I tried FXAA and and didn't like it as much, and the increase in performance was negligible. I'm going back to MSAAx2 to see which one I will leave it at indefinitely. However, I will be keeping the grass and water textures at High as I couldn't tell the difference between High and Very High. The grass in GTA is not very good anyway.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ximplicite*
> 
> MSI Afterburner
> +87 Voltage +112 Power Limit
> 
> when it reach 66c it drops to 1516mhz and 1.24v from 1530, 1.26v is this called throttling?


Yes, your card is throttling, probably due to temperatures. Increase the fan speed to reduce temps, increase airflow in your case, or modify your BIOS to remove early thermal throttling. Throttling is not a huge issue and does not detract from performance very much, but if you are picky like me, try and find a way to remove it. The easiest way would be to create a custom fan curve within MSI Afterburner and increase the speed of the fans. This will obviously increase the noise levels, however. Also, make sure your case has unrestricted air movement-cool air in and hot air out. More hot air out is sometimes regarded as a better performer for temperatures, but it can encourage dust development. Add more fans if your case can fit them. Make sure your room is not too warm. Open a window if it is.

You may also be experiencing what I experienced, which is unstable voltages. I modified the BIOS to correct this and I am now more stable, my scores are slightly higher and I do not throttle. To test this, open GPU-Z's monitoring section and note what your PerfCap Reason is. Hover the cursor over the section and it will tell you the meanings of each 'Reason'. Mine was Util and VRel, which is voltage irregularities. Yours could be Thrm, which is temperature, or anything else. Unfortunately, if you are determined to fix some of these, an alternation to your BIOS is one of the only ways to do it.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TheBoom*
> 
> True, but I personally don't need a minimum of 60 fps in singleplayer games though. ACU for example framerate is about 45-55 fps (max settings with 2xmsaa+mfaa on a OC'd 970) with occasional spikes into 60 and above. The MSAA is way better then FXAA in ACU imo and also I don't get a mad amount of tearing without having to use vsync.
> 
> BF4 on the other hand I need a minimum of 60 fps all the time and 4xMSAA + MFAA at 1600p DSR still nets me an average of 70-80fps.
> 
> I feel that as long framerates are above 45 fps its still more than playable and yet much more visually satisfying than on a console. Only when we're talking multiplayer then it may make a difference to have a minimum of 60 fps all the time (assuming we're on a 60hz monitor).


I immediately switched on Vsync when first playing GTA on Tuesday as I absolutely hate tearing, but I found I didn't need it like I did for Far Cry 3. That game was atrocious. I started getting nauseous playing it without Vsync and Triple-Buffering turned on. I had to reduce a couple of settings to maintain 60FPS, but I'd much prefer to do that than deal with low FPS or tearing.


----------



## TheBoom

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *AngryGoldfish*
> 
> I immediately switched on Vsync when first playing GTA on Tuesday as I absolutely hate tearing, but I found I didn't need it like I did for Far Cry 3. That game was atrocious. I started getting nauseous playing it without Vsync and Triple-Buffering turned on. I had to reduce a couple of settings to maintain 60FPS, but I'd much prefer to do that than deal with low FPS or tearing.


I've always tried to avoid Vsync simply by increasing settings (usually AA) to a point where fps is usually just slightly under 60 fps most of the time. You get better quality as well as not having the frametime degradation/stutter from using Vsync. It's like hitting two birds with one stone.


----------



## Wirerat

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TheBoom*
> 
> I've always tried to avoid Vsync simply by increasing settings (usually AA) to a point where fps is usually just slightly under 60 fps most of the time. You get better quality as well as not having the frametime degradation/stutter from using Vsync. It's like hitting two birds with one stone.


i prefer to just limit the fps using rivatuner. I can get rid of tearing that way 99% of the time.


----------



## ludkoto

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kaiund*
> 
> Here, the f10 dvi-d bios:
> 
> GM204.zip 138k .zip file


Thanks mate gonna try it latter.


----------



## hazard99

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Wirerat*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *TheBoom*
> 
> I've always tried to avoid Vsync simply by increasing settings (usually AA) to a point where fps is usually just slightly under 60 fps most of the time. You get better quality as well as not having the frametime degradation/stutter from using Vsync. It's like hitting two birds with one stone.
> 
> 
> 
> i prefer to just limit the fps using rivatuner. I can get rid of tearing that way 99% of the time.
Click to expand...

I personally all didn't know that you could set a artificial fps lock using Riva tuner.


----------



## hazard99

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *AngryGoldfish*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *TheBoom*
> 
> I've never liked FXAA or TXAA to be honest, it blurs the image and reduces quality to crap. MSAA X2 + MFAA seems to be the best for me with the 970 (IQ VS FPS tradeoff wise) in most games I've played except for GTA V since I played that 1 and a half years ago on ps3.
> 
> 
> 
> I tried FXAA and and didn't like it as much, and the increase in performance was negligible. I'm going back to MSAAx2 to see which one I will leave it at indefinitely. However, I will be keeping the grass and water textures at High as I couldn't tell the difference between High and Very High. The grass in GTA is not very good anyway.
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Ximplicite*
> 
> MSI Afterburner
> +87 Voltage +112 Power Limit
> 
> when it reach 66c it drops to 1516mhz and 1.24v from 1530, 1.26v is this called throttling?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Yes, your card is throttling, probably due to temperatures. Increase the fan speed to reduce temps, increase airflow in your case, or modify your BIOS to remove early thermal throttling. Throttling is not a huge issue and does not detract from performance very much, but if you are picky like me, try and find a way to remove it. The easiest way would be to create a custom fan curve within MSI Afterburner and increase the speed of the fans. This will obviously increase the noise levels, however. Also, make sure your case has unrestricted air movement-cool air in and hot air out. More hot air out is sometimes regarded as a better performer for temperatures, but it can encourage dust development. Add more fans if your case can fit them. Make sure your room is not too warm. Open a window if it is.
> 
> You may also be experiencing what I experienced, which is unstable voltages. I modified the BIOS to correct this and I am now more stable, my scores are slightly higher and I do not throttle. To test this, open GPU-Z's monitoring section and note what your PerfCap Reason is. Hover the cursor over the section and it will tell you the meanings of each 'Reason'. Mine was Util and VRel, which is voltage irregularities. Yours could be Thrm, which is temperature, or anything else. Unfortunately, if you are determined to fix some of these, an alternation to your BIOS is one of the only ways to do it.
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *TheBoom*
> 
> True, but I personally don't need a minimum of 60 fps in singleplayer games though. ACU for example framerate is about 45-55 fps (max settings with 2xmsaa+mfaa on a OC'd 970) with occasional spikes into 60 and above. The MSAA is way better then FXAA in ACU imo and also I don't get a mad amount of tearing without having to use vsync.
> 
> BF4 on the other hand I need a minimum of 60 fps all the time and 4xMSAA + MFAA at 1600p DSR still nets me an average of 70-80fps.
> 
> I feel that as long framerates are above 45 fps its still more than playable and yet much more visually satisfying than on a console. Only when we're talking multiplayer then it may make a difference to have a minimum of 60 fps all the time (assuming we're on a 60hz monitor).
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I immediately switched on Vsync when first playing GTA on Tuesday as I absolutely hate tearing, but I found I didn't need it like I did for Far Cry 3. That game was atrocious. I started getting nauseous playing it without Vsync and Triple-Buffering turned on. I had to reduce a couple of settings to maintain 60FPS, but I'd much prefer to do that than deal with low FPS or tearing.
Click to expand...

I had voltage issues on my previous 970 it was only after setting a standard voltage that I was able to hold proper clock speeds. My current voltage at 1518 is 1.225 stable for me.


----------



## PalominoCreek

So is there any reason as to why my card goes from 1404mhz to 1392 in games which are demanding? I was just playing Metro 2033 and the clock went from 1404 to 1392. It settles there for a while and then goes back to 1404. Is this normal behavior? I mean I'd expect it to stay at 1404

Actually, it doesn't always go back to 1404. Most of the times it stays at 1392.


----------



## DeathAngel74

that was happening to me too with boost 2.0 and voltage not playing nicely together. I had to show the bios who the boss is. I could take a look at yours if you want? I think it happens when the voltage drops(core clock/boost drops too) then *if* it goes back up, so do the core/boost clocks. I essentially had to disable boost 2.0 and fiddle around with the voltage table. you want the clocks to be the same in game and in benchmarks(equal) correct? then drop down to 135/540 at idle?


Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


----------



## greasemonky89

Noob question so bare with me. Can i downclock my 970 so cpu can hang? Bf hardline i dont see much dips below 45 in 64 player servers @ ×2msaa. Regardless this is millions times better then my 5870 lol.


----------



## DeathAngel74

probably, as long as its a valid speed on the boost table. prolly need bios mod to do it tho, unless it works in software -XXmhz


----------



## greasemonky89

Hmm interesting its sad i have to resort to that but i have a feeling it will still better then my old 5870.


----------



## hertz9753

I would never underclock a GPU. You need to turn the settings down in the game.


----------



## Xeno1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *hertz9753*
> 
> I would never underclock a GPU. You need to turn the settings down in the game.


AGree. IF your CPU is holding back your graphics card, as soon as the CPU can send Data to GPU the GPU will use it. Making your graphics card run slower is still doing nothing to increase speed of the transfer of data from the card to CPU and back. Its going to hurt your FPS.


----------



## TheBoom

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *greasemonky89*
> 
> Noob question so bare with me. Can i downclock my 970 so cpu can hang? Bf hardline i dont see much dips below 45 in 64 player servers @ ×2msaa. Regardless this is millions times better then my 5870 lol.


You should be looking to remove the bottleneck instead of introducing another choke. Underclocking your GPU will not do anything other than make the situation worse.


----------



## PalominoCreek

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DeathAngel74*
> 
> that was happening to me too with boost 2.0 and voltage not playing nicely together. I had to show the bios who the boss is. I could take a look at yours if you want? I think it happens when the voltage drops(core clock/boost drops too) then *if* it goes back up, so do the core/boost clocks. I essentially had to disable boost 2.0 and fiddle around with the voltage table. you want the clocks to be the same in game and in benchmarks(equal) correct? then drop down to 135/540 at idle?
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


I'm on an official Gigabyte BIOS and it's happening at stock clocks. I doubt it's a voltage drop at such low clocks but it could be

also for anyone interested, today morning after a night being turned off my GPU failed to detect my monitor (or the monitor failed to detect my GPU, this could always be the case) even after the official BIOS update that apparently fixed compatibility. It worked alright for like a month though but it's an annoying issue. Having to open the case, turn everything off and unplug power cables and then plug them back in.


----------



## greasemonky89

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TheBoom*
> 
> You should be looking to remove the bottleneck instead of introducing another choke. Underclocking your GPU will not do anything other than make the situation worse.


Noted, currently looking in upgrading to a quad core we will see.


----------



## kanttii

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *KillerBee33*
> 
> Pictures of it are on page 1461


Backing up my MSI 970's BIOS saved my card's life when I had added a bit too much core clock to the BIOS. It's fast and easy through GPU-Z









I tested just in case, and the BIOS of another person's exact same model card would cause my card to crash every now and then. Exact same model, exact same BIOS version - but it'd still keep crashing.

It's always safest to load the BIOS you'd like to use on the Maxwell Bios Tweaker and side-by-side with another window open that has your stock BIOS, copy over the values from one to the other and then save the BIOS with a new name. Never overwrite your original BIOS and keep multiple copies of it in many places. If you need to RMA the card and it has a custom BIOS, they won't probably even answer you at all but just return it straight away with a bill.









So, next time, make sure you take a backup of the original BIOS and then NEVER flash a BIOS that is not made by you to the card. That's the safest way!







Good luck!
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *PalominoCreek*
> 
> I'm on an official Gigabyte BIOS and it's happening at stock clocks. I doubt it's a voltage drop at such low clocks but it could be
> 
> also for anyone interested, today morning after a night being turned off my GPU failed to detect my monitor (or the monitor failed to detect my GPU, this could always be the case) even after the official BIOS update that apparently fixed compatibility. It worked alright for like a month though but it's an annoying issue. Having to open the case, turn everything off and unplug power cables and then plug them back in.


I had throttling down too, but then I checked what causes it with GPU-Z and it was first the power target..after raising that, voltage..after that, temperature - so I changed in BIOS the minimum temp to 85 and max 95, and now it never throttles down again!


----------



## PalominoCreek

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kanttii*
> 
> Backing up my MSI 970's BIOS saved my card's life when I had added a bit too much core clock to the BIOS. It's fast and easy through GPU-Z
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I tested just in case, and the BIOS of another person's exact same model card would cause my card to crash every now and then. Exact same model, exact same BIOS version - but it'd still keep crashing.
> 
> It's always safest to load the BIOS you'd like to use on the Maxwell Bios Tweaker and side-by-side with another window open that has your stock BIOS, copy over the values from one to the other and then save the BIOS with a new name. Never overwrite your original BIOS and keep multiple copies of it in many places. If you need to RMA the card and it has a custom BIOS, they won't probably even answer you at all but just return it straight away with a bill.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> So, next time, make sure you take a backup of the original BIOS and then NEVER flash a BIOS that is not made by you to the card. That's the safest way!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Good luck!
> I had throttling down too, but then I checked what causes it with GPU-Z and it was first the power target..after raising that, voltage..after that, temperature - so I changed in BIOS the minimum temp to 85 and max 95, and now it never throttles down again!


Wouldn't wanna touch the BIOS but I can increase the max. temp with Afterburner.


----------



## AngryGoldfish

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *PalominoCreek*
> 
> I'm on an official Gigabyte BIOS and it's happening at stock clocks. I doubt it's a voltage drop at such low clocks but it could be
> 
> also for anyone interested, today morning after a night being turned off my GPU failed to detect my monitor (or the monitor failed to detect my GPU, this could always be the case) even after the official BIOS update that apparently fixed compatibility. It worked alright for like a month though but it's an annoying issue. Having to open the case, turn everything off and unplug power cables and then plug them back in.


It was happening to me with stock clocks and stock BIOS as well. It didn't go away until I modified the BIOS. I know it's a pain, but it was the only way.


----------



## AngryGoldfish

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TheBoom*
> 
> I've always tried to avoid Vsync simply by increasing settings (usually AA) to a point where fps is usually just slightly under 60 fps most of the time. You get better quality as well as not having the frametime degradation/stutter from using Vsync. It's like hitting two birds with one stone.


That didn't work for me in Far Cry 3. I have a 120Hz monitor and was getting around 60 FPS with everything at their highest setting. The tearing was unbearable. Turned on Vsync and Triple-Buffering, moved down to AAx4 to compensate for the performance hit and now I'm back at around 60FPS but no tearing. Maybe that only works for 60Hz monitors 'cause you're matching your refresh rate?

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Wirerat*
> 
> i prefer to just limit the fps using rivatuner. I can get rid of tearing that way 99% of the time.


I didn't know you could do that. I'll try it out. Should I limit the FPS to the maximum I've hit or set my monitor's refresh rate as close to my FPS as possible and lock it at that?


----------



## Wirerat

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *AngryGoldfish*
> 
> That didn't work for me in Far Cry 3. I have a 120Hz monitor and was getting around 60 FPS with everything at their highest setting. The tearing was unbearable. Turned on Vsync and Triple-Buffering, moved down to AAx4 to compensate for the performance hit and now I'm back at around 60FPS but no tearing. Maybe that only works for 60Hz monitors 'cause you're matching your refresh rate?
> I didn't know you could do that. I'll try it out. Should I limit the FPS to the maximum I've hit or set my monitor's refresh rate as close to my FPS as possible and lock it at that?


it depends on the game. In bf4 I can limit it to 90fps and get zero screen tear on a 60hz screen. In FC4 it works best with a 61fps limit for me but it might not scale to 120fps the same way.

Riva tuner lets you set a different limit for each app/Game.


----------



## AngryGoldfish

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Wirerat*
> 
> it depends on the game. In bf4 I can limit it to 90fps and get zero screen tear on a 60hz screen. In FC4 it works best with a 61fps limit for me but it might not scale to 120fps the same way.
> 
> Riva tuner lets you set a different limit for each app/Game.


Cool. Thanks, man. I'll have a tweak.


----------



## PalominoCreek

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *AngryGoldfish*
> 
> It was happening to me with stock clocks and stock BIOS as well. It didn't go away until I modified the BIOS. I know it's a pain, but it was the only way.


I upped the power limit to 106% and temp limit to 85 in Afterburner, we'll see if it changes anything. o:


----------



## Wirerat

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *AngryGoldfish*
> 
> Cool. Thanks, man. I'll have a tweak.


its very handy. I have used it in the past to help control temps even.


----------



## TheBoom

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *AngryGoldfish*
> 
> That didn't work for me in Far Cry 3. I have a 120Hz monitor and was getting around 60 FPS with everything at their highest setting. The tearing was unbearable. Turned on Vsync and Triple-Buffering, moved down to AAx4 to compensate for the performance hit and now I'm back at around 60FPS but no tearing. Maybe that only works for 60Hz monitors 'cause you're matching your refresh rate?
> I didn't know you could do that. I'll try it out. Should I limit the FPS to the maximum I've hit or set my monitor's refresh rate as close to my FPS as possible and lock it at that?


Well in that case you'll technically need to use adaptive vsync. But I'm a bit lost here. Why do you have tearing at 60 fps on a 120hz monitor?

Edit : Wait actually your tearing would be even worse than on a 60hz monitor. Smaller tears but twice as much.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Wirerat*
> 
> it depends on the game. In bf4 I can limit it to 90fps and get zero screen tear on a 60hz screen. In FC4 it works best with a 61fps limit for me but it might not scale to 120fps the same way.
> 
> Riva tuner lets you set a different limit for each app/Game.


How does it work exactly? Different from Vsync? Is there no stutter or input lag?


----------



## AngryGoldfish

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TheBoom*
> 
> Well in that case you'll technically need to use adaptive vsync. But I'm a bit lost here. Why do you have tearing at 60 fps on a 120hz monitor?
> How does it work exactly? Different from Vsync? Is there no stutter or input lag?


Actually, now that I think about it, maybe I was getting the worst of the tearing when my monitor was locked at 60Hz... I'll have to double check this. There was a weird quirk with my G1 970 where I was using DP BIOS version with the DVI-D input. But after reinstalling Windows, 60Hz was the maximum frequency my monitor would refresh at. So I switched over to the DVI-I port and I had 120Hz again. But now my BIOS was not the modified version. So I flashed again and went back to my modified BIOS and 120Hz via the DVI-I port on the GPU. But since then I may not have actually played Far Cry 3. I'll have to replay it when my GTAV obsession has lessened.


----------



## Buxty

Is the reference Nvidia 970 a decent card do you lot think? I'm looking at getting one so it can dump all the hot air outside my SFF case.


----------



## KillerBee33

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Buxty*
> 
> Is the reference Nvidia 970 a decent card do you lot think? I'm looking at getting one so it can dump all the hot air outside my SFF case.


I got one and its awesome..Quiet as if it wasnt there...


----------



## Buxty

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *KillerBee33*
> 
> I got one and its awesome..Quiet as if it wasnt there...


Thanks for that, I love the look of the card and I found it with GTA V, Witcher 3 and a gaming surface free so I grabbed one up!


----------



## KillerBee33

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Buxty*
> 
> Thanks for that, I love the look of the card and I found it with GTA V, Witcher 3 and a gaming surface free so I grabbed one up!


WHAAATTT??? All i got was a Witcher 3








Should i go back and ask for More?


----------



## Buxty

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *KillerBee33*
> 
> WHAAATTT??? All i got was a Witcher 3
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Should i go back and ask for More?


Ah the deal I got was from OverclockersUK so im not sure if its just their offer :/


----------



## KillerBee33

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Buxty*
> 
> Ah the deal I got was from OverclockersUK so im not sure if its just their offer :/


;(


----------



## TekWarfare

I'm educated about the VRAM issue, but users forcing the issue out use ridiculous settings like 4x TXAA on already VRAM-heavy games. Has anyone ran into any problems with this card during a more normal use, i.e. 1080P with ultra settings and 2xMSAA tops?

This seemed like the best place to ask.

Thanks.


----------



## Wirerat

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TekWarfare*
> 
> I'm educated about the VRAM issue, but users forcing the issue out use ridiculous settings like 4x TXAA on already VRAM-heavy games. Has anyone ran into any problems with this card during a more normal use, i.e. 1080P with ultra settings and 2xMSAA tops?
> 
> This seemed like the best place to ask.
> 
> Thanks.


nope. Im at 1080p on a evga 970 ftw. Very pleased with the card. I had some throttling going on but that was on evga s cooler not making any vrm contact.

My water block took care of that issue though.

Vram wise nothing bad to report. I never liked AA though. I will use over sampling or 2msaa at most if needed on big title games.


----------



## KillerBee33

Does any1 know how to manage Borderlands Games with Physx High run without drops?


----------



## TheBoom

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TekWarfare*
> 
> I'm educated about the VRAM issue, but users forcing the issue out use ridiculous settings like 4x TXAA on already VRAM-heavy games. Has anyone ran into any problems with this card during a more normal use, i.e. 1080P with ultra settings and 2xMSAA tops?
> 
> This seemed like the best place to ask.
> 
> Thanks.


Not yet. 1200p Dying Light/Farcry 4/AC Unity and even 1600p DSR in BF4 with max settings and 4xMSAA + MFAA.

Haven't tried shadow of mordor yet though. I've heard that's where users start seeing the VRAM limitations having any effect.


----------



## AngryGoldfish

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TekWarfare*
> 
> I'm educated about the VRAM issue, but users forcing the issue out use ridiculous settings like 4x TXAA on already VRAM-heavy games. Has anyone ran into any problems with this card during a more normal use, i.e. 1080P with ultra settings and 2xMSAA tops?
> 
> This seemed like the best place to ask.
> 
> Thanks.


No. The issues are mostly isolated to higher resolution users, SLI configurations and very specific games and even more specific settings. I have not experienced any issues, though I do feel it sensible to be conservative when dialling in my settings due to the memory design. I wish I had invested more for a 980 or waited for the 290X price drop, but I have a quiet card that overclocks well on air and performs well for 1080p at a reasonable price.


----------



## RaleighStClair

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TekWarfare*
> 
> I'm educated about the VRAM issue, but users forcing the issue out use ridiculous settings like 4x TXAA on already VRAM-heavy games. Has anyone ran into any problems with this card during a more normal use, i.e. 1080P with ultra settings and 2xMSAA tops?
> 
> This seemed like the best place to ask.
> 
> Thanks.


Even using over 4GB VRAM on a single 970 in GTA5 causes no issues. This issue was over blown by rabid forum warriors and the media. The additional slower +.5 GB VRAM is a non issue.


----------



## Luck100

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TekWarfare*
> 
> I'm educated about the VRAM issue, but users forcing the issue out use ridiculous settings like 4x TXAA on already VRAM-heavy games. Has anyone ran into any problems with this card during a more normal use, i.e. 1080P with ultra settings and 2xMSAA tops?
> 
> This seemed like the best place to ask.
> 
> Thanks.


No issues here and I'm running SLI 970's on 1440p - supposedly the worst case scenario for VRAM issues.


----------



## Wirerat

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *RaleighStClair*
> 
> Even using over 4GB VRAM on a single 970 in GTA5 causes no issues. This issue was over blown by rabid forum warriors and the media. The additional slower +.5 GB VRAM is a non issue.


I agree. It still has 512mb more fast vram than a 780/780Ti and no one complains about those cards memory performance. Nvidea just should have left it 3.5gb. It would have sold the same with the aggressive pricing the card has.

It possibly would have sold better because it scared away a few buyers.


----------



## Xeno1

Ive been thinking about why we can bench with with higher clocks than we can game. First thing that came to mind that under games we are using way more Vram than under benches. But then I realized that mobo Ram does not draw much watts. So what exactly is eating up so much of the watts on a Vid card? I guess it has to be the GPU? Or does Vram draw much more wattage than Mobo Ram?


----------



## DeathAngel74

I think the original bios is set up to boost @1500+ during benchmarks, but more like 1455 during gaming. I had to mod the bios to get 1544 boost in both.


----------



## Xeno1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TheBoom*
> 
> I can't seem to find much info about your card but it seems like most users agree it's been locked to a certain voltage. Only the FTW versions go the whole +87mv.
> 
> Seems like the ACX versions only let you up to 1.212mv and the SSC a little more probably the 1.237v you are talking about now.


I wanted more volts and more max watts. *You did it*. Works great. Im running at below 70C at 1536/7600 *1.261* MAX SELECTABLE under Afterburner and EVGA Precision X and GPUZ reported volts.

Now, can you mod this bios a bit more to let me select even more volts? PWR limit on this Bios is 150. Its plenty. I just know its needing more volts. 1.261 is the max the sliders under OC software will allow. Can u up it?

Here is the Bios.

MODTHISFORXENOMOREVOLTSGM204.zip 136k .zip file


I emailed EVGA on this issue, here is the response
Got a response from EVGA-

"The voltage a specific card can draw will vary from card to card based off of several factors, much in the same way the maximum boost will vary. Nvidia does limit the voltage maximum on reference model cards, but custom PCB cards like the SSC and FTW models have a higher voltage limit. This is not a publicized specification though that we can provide. The voltages can be adjusted in firmware with the appropriate program, which we can't assist with as you pointed out. I would suggest if you are interested in playing with voltages in BIOS, there are some great threads over on the overclock.net forums that could help you greatly.

As far as memory types are concerned, we make no distinctions between the different memory types used on the cards. While some users have a preference for one brand over another, in reality I've seen each brand have their good chips and bad chips as far as overclocking is concerned.

I hope that sheds a bit of light on what you were asking about. Unfortunately a lot of what you're asking we cannot go in to deeper details on, so we have to be a bit vague when discussing. If you do have any further questions, we'll be glad to answer them as best we can."


----------



## DeathAngel74

I can mod it to 1.2750V and you won't have to set mV in AB anymore, just set it to +0mV. Is that ok? and set the PCI-E to 75W? I could even disable boost altogether and you'd be a 1536/7600 in-game and benchmarks. Would take me 5 minutes...????


----------



## TheBoom

GM204mod.zip 136k .zip file

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Xeno1*
> 
> I wanted more volts and more max watts. *You did it*. Works great. Im running at below 70C at 1536/7600 1.261 MAX SELECTABLE under Afterburner and EVGA Precision X and GPUZ reported volts.
> 
> Now, can you mod this bios a bit more to let me select even more volts? PWR limit on this Bios is 150. Its plenty. I just know its needing more volts. 1.261 is the max the sliders under OC software will allow. Can u up it?
> 
> Here is the Bios.
> 
> MODTHISFORXENOMOREVOLTSGM204.zip 136k .zip file
> 
> 
> I emailed EVGA on this issue, here is the response
> Got a response from EVGA-
> 
> The voltage a specific card can draw will vary from card to card based off of several factors, much in the same way the maximum boost will vary. Nvidia does limit the voltage maximum on reference model cards, but custom PCB cards like the SSC and FTW models have a higher voltage limit. This is not a publicized specification though that we can provide. The voltages can be adjusted in firmware with the appropriate program, which we can't assist with as you pointed out. I would suggest if you are interested in playing with voltages in BIOS, there are some great threads over on the overclock.net forums that could help you greatly.
> 
> As far as memory types are concerned, we make no distinctions between the different memory types used on the cards. While some users have a preference for one brand over another, in reality I've seen each brand have their good chips and bad chips as far as overclocking is concerned.
> 
> I hope that sheds a bit of light on what you were asking about. Unfortunately a lot of what you're asking we cannot go in to deeper details on, so we have to be a bit vague when discussing. If you do have any further questions, we'll be glad to answer them as best we can.


Modded to 1281.3mv. Try it and see if it works. Also increased your max table clock to 1582.5, it was previously at 1519mhz.

Bear in mind that you may have to increase power limits again since it may not be stable at the new voltage.


----------



## Xeno1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DeathAngel74*
> 
> I can mod it to 1.2750V and you won't have to set mV in AB anymore, just set it to +0mV. Is that ok? and set the PCI-E to 75W? I could even disable boost altogether and you'd be a 1536/7600 in-game and benchmarks. Would take me 5 minutes...????


For playing around purposes, I like to be able to set my volts. I like the slider options, I really dont want a LOCKED voltage. I may not be understanding this correctly.

When u say PCI-E you are talking about the MOBO PCI-E slot, CORRECT? its already set at 75 watt in this Bios, IS IT NOT? My PSU is not the greatest, and I dont want to push any one rail over what it can offically carry. 75 watt is plenty. I dont think the issue is power limit on any one power delivery channel. I think the issue is max allowable volts to the GPU.

. I dont need boost disabled. I use this PC for more than gameing. That it can throttle down is nice. I want that. I think i just want to be able to increase my max volts.


----------



## Xeno1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TheBoom*
> 
> GM204mod.zip 136k .zip file
> 
> Modded to 1281.3mv. Try it and see if it works. Also increased your max table clock to 1582.5, it was previously at 1519mhz.
> 
> Bear in mind that you may have to increase power limits again since it may not be stable at the new voltage.


Boom? I dont see your link to the new modded Bios.


----------



## DeathAngel74

its at the top of post#14797. I sent you a PM with 2 bios mods, just in case.


----------



## DeathAngel74

I'm lazy, so I rather have the bios take care of everything for me, lol. I only use AB to monitor and set the power limit.. Set it to start with windows and I don't have to worry about it.


----------



## Xeno1

Sorry BOOM your placement of that new bios at the very top of your post threw me off. I will try it now


----------



## TheBoom

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DeathAngel74*
> 
> I'm lazy, so I rather have the bios take care of everything for me, lol. I only use AB to monitor and set the power limit.. Set it to start with windows and I don't have to worry about it.


Have to agree with that. The only thing is I leave a little bit of leeway with is the core clocks since different games/apps will have different thresholds as well as driver updates. So apart from the core OC I've also configured my own bios to handle everything else by itself including boost disable.

By the way Xeno, disabling boost will not mean your card doesn't clock down on idle it just means it won't jump around for any reason when under full load. Right now my card is sitting at 135mhz core and 324 mhz mem as I type this.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Xeno1*
> 
> Sorry BOOM your placement of that new bios at the very top of your post threw me off. I will try it now


No prob. Just let me know how it goes.


----------



## hhuey5

is the 970 still a noise issue? if so whats the alternative to the 970 in its price range? not higher


----------



## TheBoom

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *hhuey5*
> 
> is the 970 still a noise issue? if so whats the alternative to the 970 in its price range? not higher


Noise issue? What do you mean? Or are you talking about the 3.5gb VRAM issue?


----------



## hhuey5

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TheBoom*
> 
> Noise issue? What do you mean? Or are you talking about the 3.5gb VRAM issue?


the coil noise i heard about


----------



## dafour

Just upgraded from a GTX 480,man i love this little bugger,so cool and fast.

http://www.3dmark.com/compare/fs/2806946/fs/4622749 2.5 times as fast?


----------



## TheBoom

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *hhuey5*
> 
> the coil noise i heard about


It's a very rare issue specific to a few models. And I'm quite sure it happens to many other cards as well. I haven't had any coil whine with mine from the start.


----------



## benbenkr

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *hhuey5*
> 
> the coil noise i heard about


Coil whine can happen to any card, irregardless of Nvidia or AMD.


----------



## awdrifter

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *hhuey5*
> 
> the coil noise i heard about


I have the MSI GTX 970 Gaming 4G, it has custom 6+2 phase power delivery. I haven't heard any coil whine.


----------



## doza

just tried gtav on my computer and il give you few pointers if ul need them....
ingame vram usage under graficks settings is showing lower vram usage than it realy is, if u wana see real vram usage use gpuz or afterburner...
no mather what settings i use game will use around 3400ish gpu vram(again probably a gtx970 thingy )..
I found with very high graficks settings i woud get 60fps lock but when driving it woud feel like it's lagging a bit but it woud still be 60fps locked:S, now if i put everithing on high instead of very high game woud fell mutch smoother even with msaa and extra nvidia futures on!

game is realy stable!


----------



## murur0a

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *doza*
> 
> ingame vram usage under graficks settings is showing lower vram usage than it realy is, if u wana see real vram usage use gpuz or afterburner...


Incorrect.

vram usage =/= vram caching


----------



## doza

i dont know if i explained in right way.... ingame there is video memory usage under graficks setting's.... it is showing wrong usage....

just run game if u have it and compare what gta is showing agains gpu-z or afterburner and ul see...


----------



## murur0a

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *doza*
> 
> i dont know if i explained in right way.... ingame there is video memory usage under graficks setting's.... it is showing wrong usage....
> 
> just run game if u have it and compare what gta is showing agains gpu-z or afterburner and ul see...


That's because both AB and gpu-z don't accurately show the actual factual vram usage, but rather what's been made available through vram caching at any given time.

While neither is 100% accurate, the in-game slider should be your go-to indicator in this case.


----------



## AngryGoldfish

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *hhuey5*
> 
> the coil noise i heard about


No coil whine with my card, however my brother's G1 970 had a little coil whine. It's totally hit or miss, but it can go away if you were unfortunate. Only rarely is it so bad that you have to return the card.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *murur0a*
> 
> That's because both AB and gpu-z don't accurately show the actual factual vram usage, but rather what's been made available through vram caching at any given time.
> 
> While neither is 100% accurate, the in-game slider should be your go-to indicator in this case.


Really? I heard it was the other way around. Interesting. I am also seeing much higher VRAM usage with Afterburner compared to the game's suggested usage. If it is true, so much of the testing we have been doing to prove the 970 has a VRAM compromise could be called into question. All of those people that saw a performance hit at, say, 3.8GB of usage via Afterburner or whatever tool being used, it may not have been an accurate reading. Is that what you're saying?

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *doza*
> 
> just tried gtav on my computer and il give you few pointers if ul need them....
> ingame vram usage under graficks settings is showing lower vram usage than it realy is, if u wana see real vram usage use gpuz or afterburner...
> no mather what settings i use game will use around 3400ish gpu vram(again probably a gtx970 thingy )..
> I found with very high graficks settings i woud get 60fps lock but when driving it woud feel like it's lagging a bit but it woud still be 60fps locked:S, now if i put everithing on high instead of very high game woud fell mutch smoother even with msaa and extra nvidia futures on!
> 
> game is realy stable!


Even with an average of almost 100 FPS, I still have (rare) drops below 40. It's the nature of an open-world game like GTA>


----------



## Xeno1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TheBoom*
> 
> Have to agree with that. The only thing is I leave a little bit of leeway with is the core clocks since different games/apps will have different thresholds as well as driver updates. So apart from the core OC I've also configured my own bios to handle everything else by itself including boost disable.
> 
> By the way Xeno, disabling boost will not mean your card doesn't clock down on idle it just means it won't jump around for any reason when under full load. Right now my card is sitting at 135mhz core and 324 mhz mem as I type this.
> No prob. Just let me know how it goes.


Boom- Shes not liking it, shes crashing under 1.275. I think i found the volt limit. Its under 1.275. its closer to 1.26. Im reverting to the other one u sent me. Thanks very much.


----------



## KillerBee33

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Xeno1*
> 
> Boom- Shes not liking it, shes crashing under 1.275. I think i found the volt limit. Its under 1.275. its closer to 1.26. Im reverting to the other one u sent me. Thanks very much.


Ok i just noticed thru GPUZ my clocks jump from 326 to the max every 7 to 10 seconds for no reason, nothing is running.Now a question..disabling CPU Boost,wouldn't that somehow lower GAMING performance???


----------



## PalominoCreek

So it keeps doing that thing, dropping from 1404mhz to 1392 even though I upped the power limit and the temp. limit on AB. I suppose this will require a bit of BIOS fiddling.

Can you guys guide me through what I should do? I mean I know I'm supposed to download that Maxwell BIOS tool but this is an official BIOS from Gigabyte, would any problem arise if I were to modify it?

Plus honestly maybe it's a non-issue, I guess it just bothers me for some stupid reason seeing my clock drop for no reason. I know the FPS difference from jumping to 1404 to 1392 is minimal but still, no one could really tell me if it's normal as you guys have all overclocked your cards already so you haven't really played much with stock clocks


----------



## MutantMike

Looking to get a 970 to replace my 760 in my Alienware x51 w/ R2 board in anticipation of the Project Cars game. I want it to look glorious!

I want a basic 970 and can get a really good deal on the ACX 2.0 04G-P4-3975-KR

Will this one work ok in my Alienware?


----------



## Wirerat

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *PalominoCreek*
> 
> So it keeps doing that thing, dropping from 1404mhz to 1392 even though I upped the power limit and the temp. limit on AB. I suppose this will require a bit of BIOS fiddling.
> 
> Can you guys guide me through what I should do? I mean I know I'm supposed to download that Maxwell BIOS tool but this is an official BIOS from Gigabyte, would any problem arise if I were to modify it?
> 
> Plus honestly maybe it's a non-issue, I guess it just bothers me for some stupid reason seeing my clock drop for no reason. I know the FPS difference from jumping to 1404 to 1392 is minimal but still, no one could really tell me if it's normal as you guys have all overclocked your cards already so you haven't really played much with stock clocks


it is normal. Which Version do you have ? what are your temps ? Vrms can cause it to throttle like that.


----------



## Xeno1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *hhuey5*
> 
> the coil noise i heard about


I have NO coil whine at all. NONE. I live in a forest with only generators to power my house. There is no coil whine, and i would hear it. I have had coil whine on my 420ti only when i OCed it. Thats like 15 years ago.
Also if you do get whine try diff volts and clocks. The ear only hears the whine at certain frequencies. BUT its always "whining". The vibrations of different clocks will produce that sound. U just have to find that spot where u dont hear
it.


----------



## End3R

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Xeno1*
> 
> I have NO coil whine at all. NONE. I live in a forest with only generators to power my house. There is no coil whine, and i would hear it. I have had coil whine on my 420ti only when i OCed it. Thats like 15 years ago.
> Also if you do get whine try diff volts and clocks. The ear only hears the whine at certain frequencies. BUT its always "whining". The vibrations of different clocks will produce that sound. U just have to find that spot where u dont hear
> it.


I wanna live in a forest. But I dislike spiders.


----------



## Xeno1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *End3R*
> 
> I wanna live in a forest. But I dislike spiders.


i was jk. But I with all the different clocks and volts, never a whine, only whine really was on that old Nvidia 420ti ages ago.


----------



## Xeno1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MutantMike*
> 
> Looking to get a 970 to replace my 760 in my Alienware x51 w/ R2 board in anticipation of the Project Cars game. I want it to look glorious!
> 
> I want a basic 970 and can get a really good deal on the ACX 2.0 04G-P4-3975-KR
> 
> Will this one work ok in my Alienware?


I have that exact model. I find that its a beast. Look my signature. She overclocks very well, I have no whine, go get it. My ASIC is only 65 and the core OC is better than alot of of Gigabyte G1s i see on boards. Get it you will most likely not even have a 65 ASIC.
That model is 3rd version of the SSC. Its also the best version. The cooler is also been called the 2.0+. It does run very cool,.

AND THANKS TO BOOM- WE HAVE MANY MODDED BIOSIS THAT WORK. LETS GIVE POINTS TO BOOM. We cant buy him a beer. References to alcoholic beverages may be prohibited
poor grammar too


----------



## TheBoom

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Xeno1*
> 
> Boom- Shes not liking it, shes crashing under 1.275. I think i found the volt limit. Its under 1.275. its closer to 1.26. Im reverting to the other one u sent me. Thanks very much.


Sorry I don't quite get what you mean. What is the current voltage with the modded bios I sent you? Does it go over 1.267mv? And more importantly does it stay fixed under load?
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *PalominoCreek*
> 
> So it keeps doing that thing, dropping from 1404mhz to 1392 even though I upped the power limit and the temp. limit on AB. I suppose this will require a bit of BIOS fiddling.
> 
> Can you guys guide me through what I should do? I mean I know I'm supposed to download that Maxwell BIOS tool but this is an official BIOS from Gigabyte, would any problem arise if I were to modify it?
> 
> Plus honestly maybe it's a non-issue, I guess it just bothers me for some stupid reason seeing my clock drop for no reason. I know the FPS difference from jumping to 1404 to 1392 is minimal but still, no one could really tell me if it's normal as you guys have all overclocked your cards already so you haven't really played much with stock clocks


Find out what's causing the throttling first. Use GPU-Z to see the PerfCap Reason.


----------



## reev3r

I am a bit new to BIOS mods on video cards, well, save for that time when my friend convinced me to flash my MX440...

Anyhow,following the threads off and on and haven't seen much for specifics on the G1 970 Gaming, that is what BIOS to use, and the procedure to follow for best practices.. Just looking to get my 1,524mHz speeds a bit higher just a tad stable.. .


----------



## Xeno1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TheBoom*
> 
> Sorry I don't quite get what you mean. What is the current voltage with the modded bios I sent you? Does it go over 1.267mv? And more importantly does it stay fixed under load?
> Find out what's causing the throttling first. Use GPU-Z to see the PerfCap Reason.


Im running this Bios

GM204.zip 135k .zip file


as soon as I set my profile WITH After Burner to
"1"
1582/7010

Its at 1,274 volts. Its crashing any 3d ap. I

Ab set to default it saying 539 core frequency , It's missing the 1 before the 539.
I cant deal with this . I am once again going back the first moded BIOS u sent me
That one worked just fine


----------



## PalominoCreek

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Wirerat*
> 
> it is normal. Which Version do you have ? what are your temps ? Vrms can cause it to throttle like that.


VRM temps I wouldn't know but my actual temp. never goes over 68C. Do you say it's normal then?


----------



## TheBoom

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Xeno1*
> 
> Im running this Bios
> 
> GM204.zip 135k .zip file
> 
> 
> as soon as I set my profile WITH After Burner to
> "1"
> 1582/7010
> 
> Its at 1,274 volts. Its crashing any 3d ap. I
> 
> Ab set to default it saying 539 core frequency , It's missing the 1 before the 539.
> I cant deal with this . I am once again going back the first moded BIOS u sent me
> That one worked just fine


Did you flash your bios with afterburner on?

Either way, you should recreate a profile instead of using the old one. I'm quite sure though that you may have flashed your bios without resetting MSI AB and exiting it afterwards. Something like that happened to me a few times when I forgot to do that as well.


----------



## TheBoom

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *PalominoCreek*
> 
> VRM temps I wouldn't know but my actual temp. never goes over 68C. Do you say it's normal then?


What have you set your temp limit to in AB?


----------



## MutantMike

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Xeno1*
> 
> I have that exact model. I find that its a beast. Look my signature. She overclocks very well, I have no whine, go get it. My ASIC is only 65 and the core OC is better than alot of of Gigabyte G1s i see on boards. Get it you will most likely not even have a 65 ASIC.
> That model is 3rd version of the SSC. Its also the best version. The cooler is also been called the 2.0+. It does run very cool,.
> 
> AND THANKS TO BOOM- WE HAVE MANY MODDED BIOSIS THAT WORK. LETS GIVE POINTS TO BOOM. We cant buy him a beer. References to alcoholic beverages may be prohibited
> poor grammar too


Thanks!

Will I have to upgrade by 330 power supply? I have read conflicting posts elsewhere on this.


----------



## PalominoCreek

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TheBoom*
> 
> Did you flash your bios with afterburner on?
> 
> Either way, you should recreate a profile instead of using the old one. I'm quite sure though that you may have flashed your bios without resetting MSI AB and exiting it afterwards. Something like that happened to me a few times when I forgot to do that as well.


No, not at all. AB was off when I flashed the BIOS. I did so because I thought the new BIOS from Gigabyte might fix the issue with my card not detecting the monitor but alas it hasn't. I haven't touched the BIOS after that, it's just the official one from Gigabyte. The only thing I've done is increasing both the power limit and temp limit to the max to see if anything changed but it's still the same. Hell, it doesn't even save the settings after a restart for some reason, like, right now I opened up AB and it's back to default settings.

Max temp limit is 92 though and max power limit is 112 if you want to know that. I have no idea how to check VRM temps while in game, is it an option on AB?


----------



## hazard99

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MutantMike*
> 
> Looking to get a 970 to replace my 760 in my Alienware x51 w/ R2 board in anticipation of the Project Cars game. I want it to look glorious!
> 
> I want a basic 970 and can get a really good deal on the ACX 2.0 04G-P4-3975-KR
> 
> Will this one work ok in my Alienware?


I'd be worried about for factor. That case looks a little small. Also I couldn't find what power supply it had.


----------



## AngryGoldfish

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *PalominoCreek*
> 
> So it keeps doing that thing, dropping from 1404mhz to 1392 even though I upped the power limit and the temp. limit on AB. I suppose this will require a bit of BIOS fiddling.
> 
> Can you guys guide me through what I should do? I mean I know I'm supposed to download that Maxwell BIOS tool but this is an official BIOS from Gigabyte, would any problem arise if I were to modify it?
> 
> Plus honestly maybe it's a non-issue, I guess it just bothers me for some stupid reason seeing my clock drop for no reason. I know the FPS difference from jumping to 1404 to 1392 is minimal but still, no one could really tell me if it's normal as you guys have all overclocked your cards already so you haven't really played much with stock clocks


What PerfCap reason did you say you were getting in GPU-Z?

Also, within AB there is a selection to allow you to maintain the settings after each reboot. It should be in the main panel.


----------



## Xeno1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TheBoom*
> 
> Did you flash your bios with afterburner on?
> 
> Either way, you should recreate a profile instead of using the old one. I'm quite sure though that you may have flashed your bios without resetting MSI AB and exiting it afterwards. Something like that happened to me a few times when I forgot to do that as well.


WOW I MIGHT HAVE DONE THAT.noob move. ty again. I'll try again later today.


----------



## TheBoom

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *PalominoCreek*
> 
> No, not at all. AB was off when I flashed the BIOS. I did so because I thought the new BIOS from Gigabyte might fix the issue with my card not detecting the monitor but alas it hasn't. I haven't touched the BIOS after that, it's just the official one from Gigabyte. The only thing I've done is increasing both the power limit and temp limit to the max to see if anything changed but it's still the same. Hell, it doesn't even save the settings after a restart for some reason, like, right now I opened up AB and it's back to default settings.
> 
> Max temp limit is 92 though and max power limit is 112 if you want to know that. I have no idea how to check VRM temps while in game, is it an option on AB?


That post was meant for xeno not you lol.

You need to run a game or bench and watch GPU-Z under load. If you don't have more than one monitor then the best way to do that will be to run something like Furmark (I don't recommend that though) in a windowed mode.

Watch for this when the throttling happens.



And let us know what it shows.


----------



## TheBoom

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MutantMike*
> 
> Thanks!
> 
> Will I have to upgrade by 330 power supply? I have read conflicting posts elsewhere on this.


330w would be cutting it close. My system with this 970 gtx and an i7 4770k draws about 400w in and puts out about 320-330w under full load. That's at about 80% efficiency.

So unless you either run a lower powered CPU and don't plan to overclock both the CPU and GPU then I would suggest you'd be better off getting a better power supply.


----------



## PalominoCreek

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TheBoom*
> 
> That post was meant for xeno not you lol.
> 
> You need to run a game or bench and watch GPU-Z under load. If you don't have more than one monitor then the best way to do that will be to run something like Furmark (I don't recommend that though) in a windowed mode.
> 
> Watch for this when the throttling happens.
> 
> 
> 
> And let us know what it shows.


Ah, alright. Yeah, only one monitor here and not a fan of Furmark, no other way to test it?

Anyways, I just played a session in which it didn't throttle at all, constant 1404. It could also be because sometimes it just doesn't need the whole 1404mhz?


----------



## DeathAngel74

Doesn't Util just mean the card is boosting when it doesn't need to?


----------



## hazard99

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DeathAngel74*
> 
> Doesn't Util just mean the card is boosting when it doesn't need to?


utility seems like it's just normal. Mine seems to perform normal when I see utility. In that image his clock speeds are at idle. The way I see it the utility is there because the card has been told to downclock. I could be wrong though.


----------



## KillerBee33

Ok this is as far as i can got with stock bios,330W PSU , improved a lot,Fire Strike jumped from 9131 to 9875,Passmark from 8572 to 9066, with custom Fan Profile the highers i've seen is 72 degrees, my case parameters are 13' by 12' and 3,5 ' .


----------



## TheBoom

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *PalominoCreek*
> 
> Ah, alright. Yeah, only one monitor here and not a fan of Furmark, no other way to test it?
> 
> Anyways, I just played a session in which it didn't throttle at all, constant 1404. It could also be because sometimes it just doesn't need the whole 1404mhz?


That's not really how it works. The card will boost to whatever max it can or OC you've set as long as there's a load on it unless you have specified it to downclock in the application. Or the particular app has set such a parameter by itself (dota 2 for example).

You could try occt instead of furmark.

To clarify anyway in my picture the perf cap reason was util (utilization) simply because my card was idling. Which means it's saying that it's being capped purely cause it's not needed.


----------



## ibbanez

OK guys, I really need your help. I just got 2 evga SSC GTX 970 ACX 2.0, the 3975 version, and set everything up. Needless to say, Im more than underwhelmed by the results.

My last setup, I had 2xevg 670 4gb cards, 1 FTW+ and 1 SSC, but synced together. Running Unigine Heaven 4, my scores have been unimpressive. I can score 1565 with a single card, yet in SLI, I can hit the same number. I have the SLI indicator on, and Im monitoring via precision x and GPU-Z (2 instances, 1 for each card). on one card I get SLI under pref cap reason, and the other Rel, Vop, Sli.

I have a gigabyte X79s-up5-wifi with 3930k OC to 4.2Ghz with H100i on each core with boost turned off. 32 GB DDR3 @ 1866, 4 x SSD, 2xHDD, Corsair TX850 PS.

My SLI 670's kill these numbers. Im at a loss. I tried each card, 1 at a time, by having it as the only card installed, and they both netted 1523, and 1525 each in single. Then run in SLI and boom, the same numbers. I've gotten up to 2100 once, and average between 1800-1950 in sli. That seems way off.

Firestrike I received a 16980 or something, but I don't know enough about that one to know any better. With one card, I hit about 56 fps in the standard Heaven bench (1920x1080, fullscreen 8x, tesselation=extreme, etc)...

I was thinking the PS, but its new and ran the 670's perfectly, so would the 970's actually be easier on the PS since they are more efficient? Thanks for any help guys.


----------



## ibbanez

Just for additional clarification in GTA V with 670 sli, I got around 30-35 fps avg with most things maxed except a couple @ 2560x1440.... with 970 sli, I get between 40-50... that seems so miniscule of a difference for the $640 i just paid and according to all the benchmarks I've seen online. I understand that those benches can be taking with a grain of salt, but this feels underpowered to me greatly.


----------



## hazard99

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ibbanez*
> 
> Just for additional clarification in GTA V with 670 sli, I got around 30-35 fps avg with most things maxed except a couple @ 2560x1440.... with 970 sli, I get between 40-50... that seems so miniscule of a difference for the $640 i just paid and according to all the benchmarks I've seen online. I understand that those benches can be taking with a grain of salt, but this feels underpowered to me greatly.


I'm not running sli but your rig should be doing much better than that. I get at least 60fps on a 8320e and a single 970. I feel like there is something else going on. Not the cards.


----------



## ibbanez

I dont think its the system, as it ran great with the 670's... I knew something was amis from the moment I ran the first benchmark with the 970's... I have noticed that GPU utilization is bouncing all over the place and never settling at all. going from 50-90% but never steady. I just don't know what is causing it...

I just uninstalled the current nvidia drivers, geforce experiece, everything, and the stock drivers for it loaded up and I hit 2000 on all stock settings. I still feel like thats about 500-1000 lower than what it should be. I think I should be able to hit 70-80 fps on gta v with sli 970's... is my thinking wrong on this?


----------



## hazard99

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ibbanez*
> 
> I dont think its the system, as it ran great with the 670's... I knew something was amis from the moment I ran the first benchmark with the 970's... I have noticed that GPU utilization is bouncing all over the place and never settling at all. going from 50-90% but never steady. I just don't know what is causing it...
> 
> I just uninstalled the current nvidia drivers, geforce experiece, everything, and the stock drivers for it loaded up and I hit 2000 on all stock settings. I still feel like thats about 500-1000 lower than what it should be. I think I should be able to hit 70-80 fps on gta v with sli 970's... is my thinking wrong on this?


I would venture to agree. I hear the latest gta drivers helped. That's what I been using. My machine is touchy about the drivers.


----------



## TheBoom

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ibbanez*
> 
> OK guys, I really need your help. I just got 2 evga SSC GTX 970 ACX 2.0, the 3975 version, and set everything up. Needless to say, Im more than underwhelmed by the results.
> 
> My last setup, I had 2xevg 670 4gb cards, 1 FTW+ and 1 SSC, but synced together. Running Unigine Heaven 4, my scores have been unimpressive. I can score 1565 with a single card, yet in SLI, I can hit the same number. I have the SLI indicator on, and Im monitoring via precision x and GPU-Z (2 instances, 1 for each card). on one card I get SLI under pref cap reason, and the other Rel, Vop, Sli.
> 
> I have a gigabyte X79s-up5-wifi with 3930k OC to 4.2Ghz with H100i on each core with boost turned off. 32 GB DDR3 @ 1866, 4 x SSD, 2xHDD, Corsair TX850 PS.
> 
> My SLI 670's kill these numbers. Im at a loss. I tried each card, 1 at a time, by having it as the only card installed, and they both netted 1523, and 1525 each in single. Then run in SLI and boom, the same numbers. I've gotten up to 2100 once, and average between 1800-1950 in sli. That seems way off.
> 
> Firestrike I received a 16980 or something, but I don't know enough about that one to know any better. With one card, I hit about 56 fps in the standard Heaven bench (1920x1080, fullscreen 8x, tesselation=extreme, etc)...
> 
> I was thinking the PS, but its new and ran the 670's perfectly, so would the 970's actually be easier on the PS since they are more efficient? Thanks for any help guys.


What is your CPU usage in these benches and games?

And also which pci-e slots do you have your cards installed in?

It does seem more likely of a driver issue though. I know its stupid to ask but have you selected the SLI config in Nvidia Control Panel?


----------



## Luck100

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ibbanez*
> 
> OK guys, I really need your help. I just got 2 evga SSC GTX 970 ACX 2.0, the 3975 version, and set everything up. Needless to say, Im more than underwhelmed by the results.
> 
> My last setup, I had 2xevg 670 4gb cards, 1 FTW+ and 1 SSC, but synced together. Running Unigine Heaven 4, my scores have been unimpressive. I can score 1565 with a single card, yet in SLI, I can hit the same number. I have the SLI indicator on, and Im monitoring via precision x and GPU-Z (2 instances, 1 for each card). on one card I get SLI under pref cap reason, and the other Rel, Vop, Sli.
> 
> I have a gigabyte X79s-up5-wifi with 3930k OC to 4.2Ghz with H100i on each core with boost turned off. 32 GB DDR3 @ 1866, 4 x SSD, 2xHDD, Corsair TX850 PS.
> 
> My SLI 670's kill these numbers. Im at a loss. I tried each card, 1 at a time, by having it as the only card installed, and they both netted 1523, and 1525 each in single. Then run in SLI and boom, the same numbers. I've gotten up to 2100 once, and average between 1800-1950 in sli. That seems way off.
> 
> Firestrike I received a 16980 or something, but I don't know enough about that one to know any better. With one card, I hit about 56 fps in the standard Heaven bench (1920x1080, fullscreen 8x, tesselation=extreme, etc)...
> 
> I was thinking the PS, but its new and ran the 670's perfectly, so would the 970's actually be easier on the PS since they are more efficient? Thanks for any help guys.


Firestrike 16980 seems fine for SLI 970's if that's total score with default settings at 1080p. Graphics score should be around 12,000 for one card and 23,000 for SLI. Any chance you had vsync on when running Heaven? I think it defaults to vsync on when you update drivers and NV control panel settings get reset. I do know that Maxwell cards don't look that impressive in Heaven/Valley - it should outperform your 670's but difference won't be as big as you will see with Firestrike or newer games.


----------



## PalominoCreek

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TheBoom*
> 
> That's not really how it works. The card will boost to whatever max it can or OC you've set as long as there's a load on it unless you have specified it to downclock in the application. Or the particular app has set such a parameter by itself (dota 2 for example).
> 
> You could try occt instead of furmark.
> 
> To clarify anyway in my picture the perf cap reason was util (utilization) simply because my card was idling. Which means it's saying that it's being capped purely cause it's not needed.


Oh my, then that's absolutely worrying! D:

The game I was playing is called Spec Ops: The Line, doesn't seem to be terribly demanding as I had over 150 FPS at all times, however the GPU utilization was always around 95%/96% so I guess that means it was actually using most of the GPU power, however it sometimes throttled down to 1392mhz. If there's no way to check the PerfCap in game then I don't know what to do ):

I also have prefer maximum performance mode on the Nvidia Control Panel


----------



## MutantMike

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TheBoom*
> 
> 330w would be cutting it close. My system with this 970 gtx and an i7 4770k draws about 400w in and puts out about 320-330w under full load. That's at about 80% efficiency.
> 
> So unless you either run a lower powered CPU and don't plan to overclock both the CPU and GPU then I would suggest you'd be better off getting a better power supply.


Thanks

I was thinking of the EVGA 500 80 plus "100-W1-0500-KR" power supply.

How do I find out if it fits the x51 case?


----------



## ibbanez

I too have prefer maximum performance turned on instead of adaptive power management and I also made sure Vsync was turned off... Again, Im at a loss. The only things I have left to try that I will do in the next couple of days, is swap out the powersupply and wipe the whole computer and start over.


----------



## PalominoCreek

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ibbanez*
> 
> I too have prefer maximum performance turned on instead of adaptive power management and I also made sure Vsync was turned off... Again, Im at a loss. The only things I have left to try that I will do in the next couple of days, is swap out the powersupply and wipe the whole computer and start over.


If yours is overclocked and you are throttling then eh, could be anything bu at stock clocks. I don't know, I mean I just played another session of the game and it didn't move from 1404, just in a few "scenes" of the game. I'm starting to think that it could be due to the nature of some games, maybe when the card really needs to be working at 1404 it does, but otherwise it stays at 1392.

For example, in some games like League it doesn't to over 1177mhz. I mean, I'm just hoping that is the problem but a 12 mhz difference just feels like throttling.


----------



## TheBoom

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MutantMike*
> 
> Thanks
> 
> I was thinking of the EVGA 500 80 plus "100-W1-0500-KR" power supply.
> 
> How do I find out if it fits the x51 case?


Seems to be that your x51 case uses an external power supply. So no, I do not think any normal PSU would fit into it. You may have to look into small form factor PSUs. Or worst case scenario would be to change your case itself.

You may be able to get better help at the dell forums on this matter instead of here.


----------



## TheBoom

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *PalominoCreek*
> 
> Oh my, then that's absolutely worrying! D:
> 
> The game I was playing is called Spec Ops: The Line, doesn't seem to be terribly demanding as I had over 150 FPS at all times, however the GPU utilization was always around 95%/96% so I guess that means it was actually using most of the GPU power, however it sometimes throttled down to 1392mhz. If there's no way to check the PerfCap in game then I don't know what to do ):
> 
> I also have prefer maximum performance mode on the Nvidia Control Panel


Hmm that's still the best and easiest way to find out what's causing the throttling. You could try downloading the Unreal Paris Apartment demo. It will run in the background even if you alt-tab. You could do that to check GPU-Z while the card is under load.

Here : http://www.benoitdereau.com/unrealparis.html
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *PalominoCreek*
> 
> If yours is overclocked and you are throttling then eh, could be anything bu at stock clocks. I don't know, I mean I just played another session of the game and it didn't move from 1404, just in a few "scenes" of the game. I'm starting to think that it could be due to the nature of some games, maybe when the card really needs to be working at 1404 it does, but otherwise it stays at 1392.
> 
> For example, in some games like League it doesn't to over 1177mhz. I mean, I'm just hoping that is the problem but a 12 mhz difference just feels like throttling.


By the way I think Ibbanez is talking about a completely different issue here lol.


----------



## ibbanez

Another thing that makes no since to me, the boost stays solid throughout the game/benchmark. The only thing that changes is the GPU usage on both cards, they go crazy. I made line graphs from the GPU-Z log files so I could visualize what its doing. It just keeps randomly dropping to 50% here, 65% there, 89% this time, etc. I will let yall know what happens after the new powersupply. I have a Corsair TX750, but I wanted to try and keep it 850+, but I dont think it will matter for testing purposes.


----------



## TheBoom

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ibbanez*
> 
> Another thing that makes no since to me, the boost stays solid throughout the game/benchmark. The only thing that changes is the GPU usage on both cards, they go crazy. I made line graphs from the GPU-Z log files so I could visualize what its doing. It just keeps randomly dropping to 50% here, 65% there, 89% this time, etc. I will let yall know what happens after the new powersupply. I have a Corsair TX750, but I wanted to try and keep it 850+, but I dont think it will matter for testing purposes.


Seems quite likely to be a driver or SLI issue. Have you noticed your TDP when this happens? Does it also drop and rise erratically?


----------



## kl6mk6

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ibbanez*
> 
> Another thing that makes no since to me, the boost stays solid throughout the game/benchmark. The only thing that changes is the GPU usage on both cards, they go crazy. I made line graphs from the GPU-Z log files so I could visualize what its doing. It just keeps randomly dropping to 50% here, 65% there, 89% this time, etc. I will let yall know what happens after the new powersupply. I have a Corsair TX750, but I wanted to try and keep it 850+, but I dont think it will matter for testing purposes.


I would recommend using a program like OCCT or Kombuster to see if its a throttling issue. They don't fluctuate because of scene changes. What are your temps throughout the testing? I had an issue with those cards getting hot on air real fast and throttling down. I ended up investing in water cooling because they did so bad on air. But it sounds like you have an SLI issue. I get almost double my individual score on Heaven benchmark SLI. Im assuming you have the cards in the correct slots on your motherboard as you had SLI in the past. I hope you find a solution, because these cards perform very well.

Edit: You have to make sure you setup SLI in Kombuster. Think you do it through the GeForce experience panel. I prefer OCCT.


----------



## pokerapar88

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ibbanez*
> 
> Another thing that makes no since to me, the boost stays solid throughout the game/benchmark. The only thing that changes is the GPU usage on both cards, they go crazy. I made line graphs from the GPU-Z log files so I could visualize what its doing. It just keeps randomly dropping to 50% here, 65% there, 89% this time, etc. I will let yall know what happens after the new powersupply. I have a Corsair TX750, but I wanted to try and keep it 850+, but I dont think it will matter for testing purposes.


Have you tried changing this option in Nvidia's control panel?



Energy setting from adaptable to MAX PERFORMANCE preferred. Notice the cards won't go back to 2D clocks in idle but they will be at 1117 which is the base clock without the OC (BOOST).


----------



## CODELESS

getting some nice over clocks on my gtx970 G1 gaming.
it never use to go this hi, or at least pass vally with this over clock, but i can play GTA5 perfect with this over clock


----------



## PalominoCreek

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TheBoom*
> 
> Hmm that's still the best and easiest way to find out what's causing the throttling. You could try downloading the Unreal Paris Apartment demo. It will run in the background even if you alt-tab. You could do that to check GPU-Z while the card is under load.
> 
> Here : http://www.benoitdereau.com/unrealparis.html
> By the way I think Ibbanez is talking about a completely different issue here lol.


Lovely little benchmark, at first I actually thought it was real life. That Unreal engine will be revolutionary o:

Anyways, 1404mhz for a while, constant Vrel on Perfcap Reason, 77% TDP, 65-68C, constant GPU load, 1.226V. After a whle though, Mr. 1392MHZ kicked in, voltage dropped to 1.1930. All the rest remained pretty much the same although I do notice that once it hits 68C it goes down to 1392 but everything seems to hint to a problem with the voltage. Worrying, honestly.

What could it be? Or a better question would be how could I fix it? Could it be a PSU problem at all?


----------



## Luck100

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *PalominoCreek*
> 
> Lovely little benchmark, at first I actually thought it was real life. That Unreal engine will be revolutionary o:
> 
> Anyways, 1404mhz for a while, constant Vrel on Perfcap Reason, 77% TDP, 65-68C, constant GPU load, 1.226V. After a whle though, Mr. 1392MHZ kicked in, voltage dropped to 1.1930. All the rest remained pretty much the same although I do notice that once it hits 68C it goes down to 1392 but everything seems to hint to a problem with the voltage. Worrying, honestly.
> 
> What could it be? Or a better question would be how could I fix it? Could it be a PSU problem at all?


Almost certainly it's your card dropping boost due to temperature. Mine does the same thing around 65C. It's perfectly normal behavior. You can prove it by setting your gpu fan to 100% (or as high as it will go) to keep temps below 65C - then you shouldn't see that drop in core frequency.


----------



## gertruude

hi my friend wants to get a 970 but not sure which is the better card from here

thanks in advance


----------



## hazard99

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Luck100*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *PalominoCreek*
> 
> Lovely little benchmark, at first I actually thought it was real life. That Unreal engine will be revolutionary o:
> 
> Anyways, 1404mhz for a while, constant Vrel on Perfcap Reason, 77% TDP, 65-68C, constant GPU load, 1.226V. After a whle though, Mr. 1392MHZ kicked in, voltage dropped to 1.1930. All the rest remained pretty much the same although I do notice that once it hits 68C it goes down to 1392 but everything seems to hint to a problem with the voltage. Worrying, honestly.
> 
> What could it be? Or a better question would be how could I fix it? Could it be a PSU problem at all?
> 
> 
> 
> Almost certainly it's your card dropping boost due to temperature. Mine does the same thing around 65C. It's perfectly normal behavior. You can prove it by setting your gpu fan to 100% (or as high as it will go) to keep temps below 65C - then you shouldn't see that drop in core frequency.
Click to expand...

vrel is voltage, thrm is thermal or temp


----------



## erocker

Hello everyone! I'm wondering what water blocks are available for the Evga ACX 2.0 cooled GTX 970 SSC. I see EK makes one, I'm wondering if anyone else does?

Thanks!


----------



## Wirerat

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *erocker*
> 
> Hello everyone! I'm wondering what water blocks are available for the Evga ACX 2.0 cooled GTX 970 SSC. I see EK makes one, I'm wondering if anyone else does?
> 
> Thanks!


i have a bitspower on my acx 2.0 ftw. It includes the back plate and my temps never exceed 45c at 1540mhz.



Post your part number please. If you have acx 2.0+ ek does *not* make one.


----------



## Luck100

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *hazard99*
> 
> vrel is voltage, thrm is thermal or temp


Thrm is when you hit the explicit temperature limit that you can set in Afterburner (next to power limit, and you can set priority to power or temperature). Regardless of where you set that temperature limit, there appear to a number of "speed bump" temperature points where the card will drop down by one voltage bin. The first speed bump is around 65C, and when I hit that my voltage drops by 25 mV which causes the boost to also drop by one bin (13 MHz). Changing the temperature limit in Afterburner doesn't change the presence or effect of the speed bumps. It's possible they can be altered in the BIOS, but I haven't tried.


----------



## Mr-Dark

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *gertruude*
> 
> hi my friend wants to get a 970 but not sure which is the better card from here
> 
> thanks in advance


From the best to the S**t

1 - http://www.cclonline.com/product/166881/GV-N970G1-GAMING-4GD/Graphics-Cards/Gigabyte-GeForce-GTX-970-4GB-G1-Gaming-Graphics-Card-PCI-E-HDMI/DisplayPort/DVI-D/Dual-Link-DVI-I/VGA2752/

2- http://www.cclonline.com/product/171918/04G-P4-2978-KR/Graphics-Cards/EVGA-GeForce-GTX-970-FTW-with-ACX-Cooling-2-0-4GB-Graphics-Card-PCI-E-DVI-HDMI-DisplayPort/VGA2828/

3- http://www.cclonline.com/product/157634/GTX-970-GAMING-4G/Graphics-Cards/MSI-Nvidia-GeForce-GTX-970-Gaming-4GB-Graphics-Card-GDDR5-1140MHz-2-x-DVI-DisplayPort-HDMI/VGA2697/

4 - http://www.cclonline.com/product/160730/04G-P4-2974-KR/Graphics-Cards/EVGA-GeForce-GTX-970-Superclocked-with-ACX-2-0-Cooling-4GB-Graphics-Card-PCI-E-DVI-HDMI-DisplayPort/VGA2721/


----------



## DeathAngel74

I'm partial to EVGA, so I'd say 970 FTW.


----------



## erocker

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Wirerat*
> 
> i have a bitspower on my acx 2.0 ftw. It includes the back plate and my temps never exceed 45c at 1540mhz.
> 
> 
> 
> Post your part number please. If you have acx 2.0+ ek does *not* make one.


That is a nice block! Thanks for the part number thing, I'll check that out.







What am I looking for in the part number to indicate if it is a "+" or not?


----------



## Wirerat

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *erocker*
> 
> That is a nice block! Thanks for the part number thing, I'll check that out.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> What am I looking for in the part number to indicate if it is a "+" or not?


if your part number is 3975 then it is the new acx 2.0 + and there is no block.
The one in the image no block.


Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!







If its 2972 there is in the image below.


Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!







So pn begins in 2 its good. 3 its not.

The newer version are actually better on air though.


----------



## camry racing

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Luck100*
> 
> Thrm is when you hit the explicit temperature limit that you can set in Afterburner (next to power limit, and you can set priority to power or temperature). Regardless of where you set that temperature limit, there appear to a number of "speed bump" temperature points where the card will drop down by one voltage bin. The first speed bump is around 65C, and when I hit that my voltage drops by 25 mV which causes the boost to also drop by one bin (13 MHz). Changing the temperature limit in Afterburner doesn't change the presence or effect of the speed bumps. It's possible they can be altered in the BIOS, but I haven't tried.


that strange neither of my cards does that and my top card runs up to 75C on 1540MHZ I run both of them at this OC lower one never exceeds 60C fan profile on after burner is set to 100% after cards reach 50C


----------



## pokerapar88

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *CODELESS*
> 
> 
> 
> getting some nice over clocks on my gtx970 G1 gaming.
> it never use to go this hi, or at least pass vally with this over clock, but i can play GTA5 perfect with this over clock


Honestly? mine hasn't gone that up without crashing. Maybe some games can do 115-120mhz + on the core, but some others like TESO or DA:INQUISITION are almost insta-crash.... That's with 25mv + anyway... maybe I'll try and up the MV and check if it's stable... I really don't like the increase in temperatures, though... with 50+mhz on the core and 150+mhz on the vram and 0+ mv it is stable and it runs as hot as 65ºC, but with a higher oc and mv it skyrockets to 72ºC+


----------



## Buxty

Officially a member of the GTX970 club now boys and girls, went for a reference Nvidia card so it dumps all the air out of my Corsair 250D. FYI if you're interested its Zotac branded.


----------



## erocker

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Wirerat*
> 
> if your part number is 3975 then it is the new acx 2.0 + and there is no block.
> The one in the image no block.
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> If its 2972 there is in the image below.
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> So pn begins in 2 its good. 3 its not.
> 
> The newer version are actually better on air though.


Darn, I got a 3. Well, it's just an interim card anyways, but I'm very happy with it.


----------



## Wirerat

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *erocker*
> 
> Darn, I got a 3. Well, it's just an interim card anyways, but I'm very happy with it.


wel ek said they are not making one for that model.

One of the other companies might though.


----------



## CODELESS

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *pokerapar88*
> 
> Honestly? mine hasn't gone that up without crashing. Maybe some games can do 115-120mhz + on the core, but some others like TESO or DA:INQUISITION are almost insta-crash.... That's with 25mv + anyway... maybe I'll try and up the MV and check if it's stable... I really don't like the increase in temperatures, though... with 50+mhz on the core and 150+mhz on the vram and 0+ mv it is stable and it runs as hot as 65ºC, but with a higher oc and mv it skyrockets to 72ºC+


I turn my fans up too 80 % when I do that over clock and it doesn't go above 60
I play with razor kraken pro headset so I don't hear the fan noise that everyone complains about. I played GTA 5 today for a few hours with that over clock and not one problem.


----------



## PalominoCreek

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *pokerapar88*
> 
> Honestly? mine hasn't gone that up without crashing. Maybe some games can do 115-120mhz + on the core, but some others like TESO or DA:INQUISITION are almost insta-crash.... That's with 25mv + anyway... maybe I'll try and up the MV and check if it's stable... I really don't like the increase in temperatures, though... with 50+mhz on the core and 150+mhz on the vram and 0+ mv it is stable and it runs as hot as 65ºC, but with a higher oc and mv it skyrockets to 72ºC+


To be fair at those clocks you might have played around with the BIOS, I haven't. Is there nothing I can do to about the downclocking? I mean, I really don't wanna set my fans up to 100%. Maybe touching the BIOS could help? There's an obvious drop in voltage at one point, which I think (I'm not exactly certain though) has something to do with temp going over a certain threshold.


----------



## kaiund

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *PalominoCreek*
> 
> To be fair at those clocks you might have played around with the BIOS, I haven't. Is there nothing I can do to about the downclocking? I mean, I really don't wanna set my fans up to 100%. Maybe touching the BIOS could help? There's an obvious drop in voltage at one point, which I think (I'm not exactly certain though) has something to do with temp going over a certain threshold.


Yep, i've got the exact same problem as you, the card downclocks itself from 1404 to 1392 and the voltage from 1.218 to 1.193 when the temp reachs ~65ºc. You can fix it just doing a simple thing in the bios, with MBT, just adjust the min voltage in the 2nd and 3rd slide to what your stock voltage is, this will prevent the card from downclock one bin.


----------



## Luckael

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Buxty*
> 
> Officially a member of the GTX970 club now boys and girls, went for a reference Nvidia card so it dumps all the air out of my Corsair 250D. FYI if you're interested its Zotac branded.


is this Zotac reference card?


----------



## ibbanez

Well a little more investigation and trial and error, the crazy GPU utilization that is the culprit to the low scores and FPS, is only effected in SLI. I switched to single card and got the same scores and fps and GPU utilization was straight 97%-99% the whole time, very seldom would drop for a tiny split second if changing scenery. Hmm....


----------



## hertz9753

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *erocker*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Wirerat*
> 
> if your part number is 3975 then it is the new acx 2.0 + and there is no block.
> The one in the image no block.
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> If its 2972 there is in the image below.
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> So pn begins in 2 its good. 3 its not.
> 
> The newer version are actually better on air though.
> 
> 
> 
> Darn, I got a 3. Well, it's just an interim card anyways, but I'm very happy with it.
Click to expand...

The 3xxxx cards have more power phases and should oc higher with less heat. I remember you from TPU.


----------



## ibbanez

Well I wanted to let everyone know that I fixed the problem... And here is my new benchmark at completely stock speeds. 1080p, 8xAA, Ultra, Tessellation=Extreme. I ran it windowed just to watch the utilization. GPU0 ran at 90-92% and GPU1 was 98-99%.... IT was AWESOME







Turns out, it has something to do with Windows 8.1 Pro and the drivers, or both. Im currently on the most current driver they have... I'll post some GTA V numbers once I reload it up







So I installed Windows 7 Ultimate and that fixed everything. Now time to OC and play some games


----------



## Buxty

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Luckael*
> 
> is this Zotac reference card?


It sure is!


----------



## TheBoom

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *PalominoCreek*
> 
> Lovely little benchmark, at first I actually thought it was real life. That Unreal engine will be revolutionary o:
> 
> Anyways, 1404mhz for a while, constant Vrel on Perfcap Reason, 77% TDP, 65-68C, constant GPU load, 1.226V. After a whle though, Mr. 1392MHZ kicked in, voltage dropped to 1.1930. All the rest remained pretty much the same although I do notice that once it hits 68C it goes down to 1392 but everything seems to hint to a problem with the voltage. Worrying, honestly.
> 
> What could it be? Or a better question would be how could I fix it? Could it be a PSU problem at all?


Voltage issue here. Modding the bios to make the voltage stay fixed under load would solve it. Send me you bios if you want, I could mod it for you.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ibbanez*
> 
> Well I wanted to let everyone know that I fixed the problem... And here is my new benchmark at completely stock speeds. 1080p, 8xAA, Ultra, Tessellation=Extreme. I ran it windowed just to watch the utilization. GPU0 ran at 90-92% and GPU1 was 98-99%.... IT was AWESOME
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Turns out, it has something to do with Windows 8.1 Pro and the drivers, or both. Im currently on the most current driver they have... I'll post some GTA V numbers once I reload it up
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> So I installed Windows 7 Ultimate and that fixed everything. Now time to OC and play some games


Good to hear that. Have fun with the cards


----------



## Mandeep Singh

Guys, please help me out in this thread about overclocking..
http://www.overclock.net/t/1552151/should-i-be-worried-about-vram-chip-if-im-overclocking-gtx-970-in-summer-full-load-temp-80c


----------



## TheBoom

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mandeep Singh*
> 
> Guys, please help me out in this thread about overclocking..
> http://www.overclock.net/t/1552151/should-i-be-worried-about-vram-chip-if-im-overclocking-gtx-970-in-summer-full-load-temp-80c


Why not just post here? Anyway I ran my Zotac 970 back when it was on its stock cooler at about 91c for a good 30-60 minutes at a time and nothing happened. That being said it would probably decrease the lifespan of the card in the long run but 80c should be fine.

VRMs are rated to run safely at around 90-100c, some even higher.


----------



## Mandeep Singh

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TheBoom*
> 
> Why not just post here? Anyway I ran my Zotac 970 back when it was on its stock cooler at about 91c for a good 30-60 minutes at a time and nothing happened. That being said it would probably decrease the lifespan of the card in the long run but 80c should be fine.
> 
> VRMs are rated to run safely at around 90-100c, some even higher.


thanks a lot, that helped me..
anyways, enjoying gta 5 ? im loving this game.


----------



## TheBoom

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mandeep Singh*
> 
> thanks a lot, that helped me..
> anyways, enjoying gta 5 ? im loving this game.


Haha nah, I finished playing it on my PS3 about one and a half years ago. Great game though.


----------



## KillerBee33

I'm done paying for games without trying them first...last Burn was The Crew, 60$ into a toilet ...what a crap game it was. before that was NFS Rivals


----------



## PalominoCreek

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TheBoom*
> 
> Voltage issue here. Modding the bios to make the voltage stay fixed under load would solve it. Send me you bios if you want, I could mod it for you.
> Good to hear that. Have fun with the cards


Yus, kaiund seems to have the same problem and made a BIOS change to fix it, but I'd rather do it myself. Would any complication arise by modding an official BIOS?


----------



## TheBoom

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *PalominoCreek*
> 
> Yus, kaiund seems to have the same problem and made a BIOS change to fix it, but I'd rather do it myself. Would any complication arise by modding an official BIOS?


Not as long as you know how to do it and do it properly. Read up on this thread on how to do it. But you only need to do the voltage part. Ignore the rest.

http://www.overclock.net/t/1522651/disable-boost-and-bake-in-max-game-stable-clocks-for-maxwell


----------



## PalominoCreek

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TheBoom*
> 
> Not as long as you know how to do it and do it properly. Read up on this thread on how to do it. But you only need to do the voltage part. Ignore the rest.
> 
> http://www.overclock.net/t/1522651/disable-boost-and-bake-in-max-game-stable-clocks-for-maxwell


I'm scared D:

EDIT after an hour:

Honestly I still have no idea what should I touch exactly. Could someone maybe take a screenshot of the program with highlighted what buttons I'm supposed to edit? Thanks in advance.


----------



## TheBoom

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *PalominoCreek*
> 
> I'm scared D:
> 
> EDIT after an hour:
> 
> Honestly I still have no idea what should I touch exactly. Could someone maybe take a screenshot of the program with highlighted what buttons I'm supposed to edit? Thanks in advance.


Go to the part in that thread's OP with the "VOLTAGE TAB". Then follow his instructions on changing the voltage for those specific clock states.


----------



## DeathAngel74

the first 4 rows 1275.0-1275.0 and CLK35-CLK74 1275.0-1275.0 @ PalominoCreek


----------



## PalominoCreek

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DeathAngel74*
> 
> the first 4 rows 1275.0-1275.0 and CLK35-CLK74 1275.0-1275.0 @ PalominoCreek


Could you explain the reasoning behind it? Why that particular voltage? Why only those six sliders?


----------



## DeathAngel74

its the first 4, then CLK35 all the way down CLK74. Its to make sure there wont be any voltage drop or core freq. throttling. For example, boosting to 150x, then voltage and core freq. dropping to 1.24-1.26v and going from 150x-1455mhz. its to ensure that your voltages and core freqs. remain constant and dont dip.


----------



## PalominoCreek

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DeathAngel74*
> 
> its the first 4, then CLK35 all the way down CLK74. Its to make sure there wont be any voltage drop or core freq. throttling. For example, boosting to 150x, then voltage and core freq. dropping to 1.24-1.26v and going from 150x-1455mhz. its to ensure that your voltages and core freqs. remain constant and dont dip.


Ah, then I misunderstood, I thought it was just CLK35 and CLK74 plus the first 4. And yeah, I understand. I have to get physically ready to do this though.


----------



## CODELESS

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *KillerBee33*
> 
> I'm done paying for games without trying them first...last Burn was The Crew, 60$ into a toilet ...what a crap game it was. before that was NFS Rivals


hahahahahahaaha. then do your research then, watch some youtube footage of the games. asked around.

Edit: nice thing about steam is there are reviews about the games


----------



## hazard99

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DeathAngel74*
> 
> the first 4 rows 1275.0-1275.0 and CLK35-CLK74 1275.0-1275.0 @ PalominoCreek


if they aren't majorly overclocking what is the point of setting that high of voltage? I'd be worries that the card was peaking over that voltage and from what I understand, without a volt meter we couldn't tell if it did peak over.


----------



## PalominoCreek

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *hazard99*
> 
> if they aren't majorly overclocking what is the point of setting that high of voltage? I'd be worries that the card was peaking over that voltage and from what I understand, without a volt meter we couldn't tell if it did peak over.


It does seem a little high for me at stock clocks, I shall benchmark again and see what's the voltage when the clock is at 1404, then work from there.

Voltage at 1404 is 1.2180, then it drops down. Should I set it to like 1.220?


----------



## DeathAngel74

I was referring to this thread:
http://www.overclock.net/t/1522651/disable-boost-and-bake-in-max-game-stable-clocks-for-maxwell
TheBoom was helping PalominoCreek and he had questions, so I was just reinforced what the thread was saying is all.


----------



## PalominoCreek

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DeathAngel74*
> 
> I was referring to this thread
> http://www.overclock.net/t/1522651/disable-boost-and-bake-in-max-game-stable-clocks-for-maxwell
> TheBoom was helping PalominoCreek and he had questions, so I just reinforced what the thread was saying is all.


You were of great help. 1.275 seems just a bit too much for a 1404 clock, I just set them at 1.225 for now. Thoughts?


----------



## DeathAngel74

Well, i was able to acheive 1544 @ 1.243V, you could try that. That was the max stock boost clock and voltage.


----------



## hazard99

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *PalominoCreek*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *DeathAngel74*
> 
> I was referring to this thread
> http://www.overclock.net/t/1522651/disable-boost-and-bake-in-max-game-stable-clocks-for-maxwell
> TheBoom was helping PalominoCreek and he had questions, so I just reinforced what the thread was saying is all.
> 
> 
> 
> You were of great help. 1.275 seems just a bit too much for a 1404 clock, I just set them at 1.225 for now. Thoughts?
Click to expand...

1.225 is what I run on a overclock of 1518 boosted. I felt it was safe and it seem to bring my temps down.

So far I've had it set that way. I haven't had any throttling or anything like that.


----------



## ajarocena

Hi Guys,

I'm planning on buying EVGA GTX 970, can i ask you guys what is the best version for EVGA? im confused they have lot of GTX 970...


----------



## PalominoCreek

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DeathAngel74*
> 
> Well, i was able to acheive 1544 @ 1.243V, you could try that. That was the max stock boost clock and voltage.


On GPU-Z when benchmarking at 1404 my VDDC was at 1.2180 so I set it at 1.225. o:


----------



## TheBoom

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *PalominoCreek*
> 
> Could you explain the reasoning behind it? Why that particular voltage? Why only those six sliders?


Use your own voltage values. In your case it would be whatever value that is stable for your card at 1404mhz.

The six sliders represent default values for clock states and etc. It is a little complicated to explain completely though, If you want to know more you should go to the official Maxwell Bios Editor thread and ask questions there. Or alternatively explore the tool yourself and you'll eventually understand how it works.

Also you do not have to set CLK35-CLK 74 to a fixed voltage. Just set from about CLK 65-74 to your specific stable voltage and leave the rest as it is (or just increase the right sliders for the rest to your stable voltage).


----------



## PalominoCreek

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TheBoom*
> 
> Use your own voltage values. In your case it would be whatever value that is stable for 1404mhz.
> 
> The six sliders represent default values for clock states and etc. It is a little complicated to explain completely though, If you want to know more you should go to the official Maxwell Bios Editor thread and ask questions there. Or alternatively explore the tool yourself and you'll eventually understand how it works.
> 
> Also you do not have to set CLK35-CLK 74 to a fixed voltage. Just set from about CLK 65-74 to your specific stable voltage


Yeah, I obviously just ****ed up something. Turn on the PC after flashing, constant 1177MHZ clock even at idle, 46C (usually it's like 35), and constant 1.23V. Turn on benchmark, and my clock is at 1518MHZ. Welp.

I was too scared to overclock but I did so without knowing. I have no idea what I just did. I'm pretty disappointed in myself right now honestly, I usually do tons of research, but I just thought I was setting voltages for my specific clock, not that it would change the clock speed along with the voltage.

Card is alive at least.


----------



## DeathAngel74

did you set the slider to +0mV, if not that's what caused the flashing and artifacting. depending on what you set in the bios, adding more than that would cause instability and crashing


----------



## TheBoom

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *PalominoCreek*
> 
> Yeah, I obviously just ****ed up something. Turn on the PC after flashing, constant 1177MHZ clock even at idle, 46C (usually it's like 35), and constant 1.23V. Turn on benchmark, and my clock is at 1518MHZ. Welp.
> 
> I was too scared to overclock but I did so without knowing. I have no idea what I just did. I'm pretty disappointed in myself right now honestly, I usually do tons of research, but I just thought I was setting voltages for my specific clock, not that it would change the clock speed along with the voltage.
> 
> Card is alive at least.


Lol. I think you might have accidentally changed something else. If you're interested just send me the original and your modded one and I'll try and see what went wrong.


----------



## hazard99

That's a oddly specific clock speed for changing voltages. Maybe boom could confirm but by changing the voltage in this States it might be allowing the card to clock higher.


----------



## PalominoCreek

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DeathAngel74*
> 
> did you set the slider to +0mV, if not that's what caused the flashing and artifacting. depending on what you set in the bios, adding more than that would cause instability and crashing


I never said anything about instability or crashing. I just said I did what you guys told me to do (first 4 sliders, then 35-74). Flashed the bios, turned on my PC and I find myself with a 1177mhz clock even at idle, 46C idle temp. and a 1.23V voltage which apparently never moves from where it is.

Then when I tried on the benchmark again I saw my clock at 1519mhz which is obviously overclocked by a 100mhz at least, unknowingly I did that by doing what you guys told me but it's my fault because I thought I was changing the voltage when I really wasn't doing just that.

At least I'm no longer afraid of overclocking and the card is alive. And after a 10 minute gaming session I found that it doesn't throttle anymore, not even at 1519







Although temp. reached 70C for the first time.


----------



## PalominoCreek

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *hazard99*
> 
> That's a oddly specific clock speed for changing voltages. Maybe boom could confirm but by changing the voltage in this States it might be allowing the card to clock higher.


It has definitely done so. I wasn't really trying to change the voltage just because, I did it because (sadly) it was throttling down from 1404 to 1392.


----------



## DeathAngel74

ok, phew, i was worried..... 1519 is awesome... you could set a really aggressive fan curve to keep temps down.


----------



## PalominoCreek

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DeathAngel74*
> 
> ok, phew, i was worried..... 1519 is awesome... you could set a really aggressive fan curve to keep temps down.


We'll see. I just tried Valley and it didn't crash or artifact or anything but it really isn't a legit overclock.


----------



## hazard99

I'd take a look at your stock bios and match the voltage to your desired clock speed using the clock table I think it is.


----------



## PalominoCreek

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *hazard99*
> 
> I'd take a look at your stock bios and match the voltage to your desired clock speed using the clock table I think it is.


http://www.gigabyte.com/products/product-page.aspx?pid=5209#bios

BIOS I just modified (and which is the one I had been using) is the F13, first one from the top. 2015/02/17


----------



## PalominoCreek

double post


----------



## kl6mk6

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ajarocena*
> 
> Hi Guys,
> 
> I'm planning on buying EVGA GTX 970, can i ask you guys what is the best version for EVGA? im confused they have lot of GTX 970...


http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16814487090&cm_re=evga_970-_-14-487-090-_-Product


----------



## DeathAngel74

this is from my custom bios. I used the stock max boost in the boost table and the max voltage set in the stock bios. I have +0mv, +0Mhz-core, +0mhz-mem and power target to 118% set in AB.

I'm too old and lazy to dork around with overclocking anymore. This was my "set it one time and forget about" attempt, thankfully it worked.


----------



## DeathAngel74

did you mod the dd or the dp? max boost is 1519.0mhz and 1281.3mV are the maxes for that bios.


----------



## DeathAngel74

I could mod it for you? Let me know what you think.


----------



## kanttii

Guyssss help







what am I doing wrong? Voltage too high? card seems to be well in it's socket and it's not hanging down, I put i straight by hanging the psu cables with cable ties..or could my 600w psu be too weak? thanks!

settings: core 1531 and 1518, mem 8ghz, 1.256v

edit: power target 114% from modded bios. also kboost on.


----------



## DeathAngel74

@ PalominoCreek,
fixed voltage 1.275v, max boost in game and benchmarks 1519.0/8002, power target raised to 115%. I have included the stock bios and what i modded, so you can see the changes. set +0mV, +0mhz core,+0mhz mem, power target 115%, temp limit 91C in MSI AB. Go to the NVIDIA control panel and set Power management mode to Prefer maximum performance in Manage 3D Settings under Global Settings.

970G1testrom.zip 272k .zip file

This is the DD bios, not DP bios.


----------



## DeathAngel74

kanttii,
if you already have a modded bios, turn kboost OFF


----------



## kanttii

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DeathAngel74*
> 
> kanttii,
> if you already have a modded bios, turn kboost OFF


Ohh that's the reason? I'll check if that helps, thanks!


----------



## Buxty

Had a couple of club members asking where I got my "Titan Cooler" GTX970 from so here's the link: =135]https://www.overclockers.co.uk/search_results.php?keywords=970+reference&cat=1914&mft[]=135

Also the model which I got was a Zotac ZT-90109-10P. It probably won't show up on their site seeing as it doesn't even seem to exist on their warranty registration page


----------



## TheBoom

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *PalominoCreek*
> 
> I never said anything about instability or crashing. I just said I did what you guys told me to do (first 4 sliders, then 35-74). Flashed the bios, turned on my PC and I find myself with a 1177mhz clock even at idle, 46C idle temp. and a 1.23V voltage which apparently never moves from where it is.
> 
> Then when I tried on the benchmark again I saw my clock at 1519mhz which is obviously overclocked by a 100mhz at least, unknowingly I did that by doing what you guys told me but it's my fault because I thought I was changing the voltage when I really wasn't doing just that.
> 
> At least I'm no longer afraid of overclocking and the card is alive. And after a 10 minute gaming session I found that it doesn't throttle anymore, not even at 1519
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Although temp. reached 70C for the first time.


You did the flash process properly right? With AB reset - Exited - Display driver turned off.

What hazard said could be likely too. The card might automatically try to boost higher with the higher voltage. Especially if you had modded it to the 1275mv posted in the guide.


----------



## TheBoom

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kanttii*
> 
> 
> Guyssss help
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> what am I doing wrong? Voltage too high? card seems to be well in it's socket and it's not hanging down, I put i straight by hanging the psu cables with cable ties..or could my 600w psu be too weak? thanks!
> 
> settings: core 1531 and 1518, mem 8ghz, 1.256v
> 
> edit: power target 114% from modded bios. also kboost on.


Yeah turn kboost off. And check your temps. May be overheating VRMs.

But more likely driver or OC related.


----------



## PalominoCreek

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *PalominoCreek*
> 
> http://www.gigabyte.com/products/product-page.aspx?pid=5209#bios
> 
> BIOS I just modified is the F13, first one from the top. 2015/02/17


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DeathAngel74*
> 
> @ PalominoCreek,
> fixed voltage 1.275v, max boost in game and benchmarks 1519.0/8002, power target raised to 115%. I have included the stock bios and what i modded, so you can see the changes. set +0mV, +0mhz core,+0mhz mem, power target 115%, temp limit 91C in MSI AB. Go to the NVIDIA control panel and set Power management mode to Prefer maximum performance in Manage 3D Settings under Global Settings.
> 
> 970G1testrom.zip 272k .zip file
> 
> This is the DD bios, not DP bios.


I'm trying this BIOS now but my clock speeds are at maximum (1518/4000) even at idle. Voltage is also 1.2750V

It's weird though, when I started the PC it was at 135mhz but now it's doing the same as the other BIOS. It just stays at 1518/4000.


----------



## PalominoCreek

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TheBoom*
> 
> You did the flash process properly right? With AB reset - Exited - Display driver turned off.
> 
> What hazard said could be likely too. The card might automatically try to boost higher with the higher voltage. Especially if you had modded it to the 1275mv posted in the guide.


Actually I did not reset AB before flashing. But the software was closed.


----------



## PalominoCreek

Well, uh, I'm not sure if the BIOS is supposed to work that way, meaning constant 1518mhz/1.275V but it seems a bit overkill. Or something is not working properly. I'll just flash back the BIOS from Gigabyte at this point.


----------



## Hequaqua

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kanttii*
> 
> Looks great! Wanna post a pic (please) when it's ready?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Yea.. I crash on stock settings too on firestrike, so weird.. when I pump up only clocks, or only voltage, or only power target it still happens - but when I pump up all of them, it works and does not crash. It's so funny that firestrike and some games crash and make the gpu crash (usually red artifacts when it crashes, so I guess it's the core - when I clock memory too high they're cyan) on STOCK SETTINGS!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> and on a small oc it works perfectly. Ha. Nice score btw!
> 
> For me the oc capability grew with the last 2 drivers  weird. In January max I could get was 7600 memory and 1520 core, now they run at 8080 memory and 1550 core O_O gotta test stability more. It didn't crash when I ran furmark at 11k + firestrike extreme at 4k and Intel XTU for RAM and CPU for an hour, so I'm hopeful!
> 
> Also if I use the new vBIOS MSI released on their forums I just keep crashing and can't oc even to 1450 core 7200 memory and even at those settings it still crashes.. with the BIOS extracted from my card it's a lot better. Dunno what they changed. It was supposed to make UEFI compatibility better but I didn't notice any change in that.
> 
> EDIT:
> They do help a bit for me at least! I use these: http://thepihut.com/products/raspberry-pi-heatsink


Well, finally got the bracket. I mounted two BGears 90mm fans. I installed them in a few different configurations to see what worked best. I ended up mounting them under my 970 blowing cool air into the card.


Here is a screen shot that I captured after running Valley for about 30 mins. Temp peaked at 63°(C), but it was really steady at about 61°(C). I think I was at 1550/8000. As you can see, not a single instance of throttling. I have the fans set to 2100 rpm(via fan controller). I think they will crank up to about 3800 rpm or so. They do get loud at that speed though. I run [email protected], and after a few hours temp is around 61°(C). The fans on the card hardly hits 1000 rpm. Overall, very happy. I will see about gaming temps later tonight. For a 6.00 bracket and a couple of 9.00 fans, not too bad.


----------



## DeathAngel74

@ PalominoCreek, maybe there is an 3d application open forcing 3d clocks? clocks should drop to 135/202.5mhz and voltage should drop to 0.0862mV.


----------



## Hequaqua

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *PalominoCreek*
> 
> Actually I did not reset AB before flashing. But the software was closed.


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *PalominoCreek*
> 
> I'm trying this BIOS now but my clock speeds are at maximum (1518/4000) even at idle. Voltage is also 1.2750V
> 
> It's weird though, when I started the PC it was at 135mhz but now it's doing the same as the other BIOS. It just stays at 1518/4000.


I looked at the bios that you had uploaded, and it looks to me like your problem is in the voltage tables. I may be wrong, but the first three sliders, and the last three(72/73/74) should be set the same, the others can stay the same. I'm sure that the info is in this thread, perhaps someone else will chime in. 1.275v sounds like too much to me as well. My custom bios is 1558/[email protected] I know that all card are different, but that voltage for those speeds sounds high.


----------



## imreloadin

Hey guys I just got a new EVGA GTX 970, the SSC ACX 2.0+ to be more specific, and I got the latest drivers from Nvidia installed and took it for a test drive through a couple of games and noticed that there is a faint vertical grey line that only appears in games, youtube videos, or any other animation. It's really throwing me for a loop because I can't think why it won't show it on static images such as my desktop or even while I'm typing this it just isn't there. I tried to take a screenshot of the line in a youtube video but it didn't show up in the screenshot when for some reason. What's even weirder is that I can actually grab the video/windowed game and drag it around on my screen and it will stay in the same place as I move the video/game over it.

I've never encountered anything like this before and wanted to see what you guys thought if it's a common thing and I just couldn't find any posts about it or what the deal is. I also didn't have this issue at all with my last card, a Gigabyte R9 270X, I tried earlier today so I know it's not an issue with my monitor. So any help would be appreciated.


----------



## KillerBee33

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *imreloadin*
> 
> Hey guys I just got a new EVGA GTX 970, the SSC ACX 2.0+ to be more specific, and I got the latest drivers from Nvidia installed and took it for a test drive through a couple of games and noticed that there is a faint vertical grey line that only appears in games, youtube videos, or any other animation. It's really throwing me for a loop because I can't think why it won't show it on static images such as my desktop or even while I'm typing this it just isn't there. I tried to take a screenshot of the line in a youtube video but it didn't show up in the screenshot when for some reason. What's even weirder is that I can actually grab the video/windowed game and drag it around on my screen and it will stay in the same place as I move the video/game over it.
> 
> I've never encountered anything like this before and wanted to see what you guys thought if it's a common thing and I just couldn't find any posts about it or what the deal is. I also didn't have this issue at all with my last card, a Gigabyte R9 270X, I tried earlier today so I know it's not an issue with my monitor. So any help would be appreciated.


Use this
1)http://www.guru3d.com/files-get/display-driver-uninstaller-download,20.html
Follow the instructions
Than install driver 347.88
http://www.nvidia.com/download/find.aspx
or, when driver uninstalled Extract 347.88 go into extracted Folder and leave only these files, and delete all the others.
Than run setup from that Folder


----------



## KillerBee33

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *KillerBee33*
> 
> Use this
> 1)http://www.guru3d.com/files-get/display-driver-uninstaller-download,20.html
> Follow the instructions
> Than install driver 347.88
> http://www.nvidia.com/download/find.aspx
> or, when driver uninstalled Extract 347.88 go into extracted Folder and leave only these files, and delete all the others.
> Than run setup from that Folder


If you feel the need for GeForce Experience , download and install it separately


----------



## hazard99

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *PalominoCreek*
> 
> Well, uh, I'm not sure if the BIOS is supposed to work that way, meaning constant 1518mhz/1.275V but it seems a bit overkill. Or something is not working properly. I'll just flash back the BIOS from Gigabyte at this point.


I know you set yours back to stock and thats great. I just wanted to show you what I figured on my own by looking at the bios.


----------



## imreloadin

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *KillerBee33*
> 
> Use this
> 1)http://www.guru3d.com/files-get/display-driver-uninstaller-download,20.html
> Follow the instructions
> Than install driver 347.88
> http://www.nvidia.com/download/find.aspx
> or, when driver uninstalled Extract 347.88 go into extracted Folder and leave only these files, and delete all the others.
> Than run setup from that Folder


I did this as instructed but the faint grey line is still there







it's not that noticeable but it's kinda like a dead pixel in that once you notice it's there it's all you see lol.


----------



## KillerBee33

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *imreloadin*
> 
> I did this as instructed but the faint grey line is still there
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> it's not that noticeable but it's kinda like a dead pixel in that once you notice it's there it's all you see lol.


Can you take a Screen shot?


----------



## imreloadin

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *KillerBee33*
> 
> Can you take a Screen shot?


I tried but for some reason it doesn't show up in screenshots which makes zero sense.
It didn't have the line earlier this morning when I had my 270X in there and the odds of my tv doing something odd like this out of the blue seems like to high of odds.

I'll try re-seating it tomorrow and I'll swap the 270X back in just to double check because I'm tired as hell right now lol, thanks for the advice though


----------



## TheBoom

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *PalominoCreek*
> 
> Well, uh, I'm not sure if the BIOS is supposed to work that way, meaning constant 1518mhz/1.275V but it seems a bit overkill. Or something is not working properly. I'll just flash back the BIOS from Gigabyte at this point.


Firstly if you don't want the card running higher than 1404mhz you'd have to set your max table clock to 1404mhz like what hazard showed. And change your max voltage values to 1.225mv.

Secondly, you'd need to disable boost.

Also, you need to disable GPU acceleration with whatever browser you use for the internet. I'm pretty sure that's why your card is running at max clocks constantly.


----------



## PalominoCreek

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DeathAngel74*
> 
> @ PalominoCreek,
> fixed voltage 1.275v, max boost in game and benchmarks 1519.0/8002, power target raised to 115%. I have included the stock bios and what i modded, so you can see the changes. set +0mV, +0mhz core,+0mhz mem, power target 115%, temp limit 91C in MSI AB. Go to the NVIDIA control panel and set Power management mode to Prefer maximum performance in Manage 3D Settings under Global Settings.
> 
> 970G1testrom.zip 272k .zip file
> 
> This is the DD bios, not DP bios.


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *hazard99*
> 
> I know you set yours back to stock and thats great. I just wanted to show you what I figured on my own by looking at the bios.


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TheBoom*
> 
> Firstly if you don't want the card running higher than 1404mhz you'd have to set your max table clock to 1404mhz like what hazard showed. And change your max voltage values to 1.225mv.
> 
> Secondly, you'd need to disable boost.
> 
> Also, you need to disable GPU acceleration with whatever browser you use for the internet. I'm pretty sure that's why your card is running at max clocks constantly.


Alright, this is becoming a bit of a quote cluster**** and it's hard to keep up with all of your messages so I apologize for the confusion.

What happened is, after modding the BIOS myself I saw that the clock was at 1519 even though all I THOUGHT I was doing was just setting a fixed voltage when at load. Obviously that wasn't the case. Anyways, I unintentionally OC'd my card, and I don't mind it that way, I assume that with a decent enough voltage it should be stable anyway, so 1519 is fine by me right now.

I linked the official untouched BIOS and DeathAngel74 modded it for me. I flashed it but the problem was still there, 1518 constant. I mean, Windows starts with an idle normal clock (135 or something) but then once I open up the browser or any other software it just jumps up to 1518, 1.2~V and stays there indefinitely even if my AB was reset to normal power limit/temp limit.

I just want a BIOS that has the clocks set accordingly to what I'm doing at the moment. For example when I play League it uses 5% of my GPU and is automatically set at 1177mhz. When I play Hearthstone it's like 753mhz. Normal behavior. But when it actually needs to go up to highest clock because of a demanding game it does so. And of course with a voltage that can support it.

I could do it myself if you guys guide me through it in layman terms preferably.


----------



## hazard99

I will bow out of this and let the big boys help.


----------



## NCSUZoSo

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *GrimDoctor*
> 
> If that temp on air was right, then I just wasted a tonne of money


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *PalominoCreek*
> 
> Alright, this is becoming a bit of a quote cluster**** and it's hard to keep up with all of your messages so I apologize for the confusion.
> 
> What happened is, after modding the BIOS myself I saw that the clock was at 1519 even though all I THOUGHT I was doing was just setting a fixed voltage when at load. Obviously that wasn't the case. Anyways, I unintentionally OC'd my card, and I don't mind it that way, I assume that with a decent enough voltage it should be stable anyway, so 1519 is fine by me right now.
> 
> I linked the official untouched BIOS and DeathAngel74 modded it for me. I flashed it but the problem was still there, 1518 constant. I mean, Windows starts with an idle normal clock (135 or something) but then once I open up the browser or any other software it just jumps up to 1518, 1.2~V and stays there indefinitely even if my AB was reset to normal power limit/temp limit.
> 
> I just want a BIOS that has the clocks set accordingly to what I'm doing at the moment. For example when I play League it uses 5% of my GPU and is automatically set at 1177mhz. When I play Hearthstone it's like 753mhz. Normal behavior. But when it actually needs to go up to highest clock because of a demanding game it does so. And of course with a voltage that can support it.
> 
> I could do it myself if you guys guide me through it in layman terms preferably.


You probably raised the power limit along with the voltage, that is my best guess without reading through the thread. All you would have to do is run MSI Afterburner and then you are able to OC, UC or run stock speeds. Afterburner will also show you the power limit value and let you adjust it.

http://www.overclock.net/t/1517316/extract-and-flash-gtx-970-and-980-firmware-zosons-h2o-and-air-custom-bios

That is the thread you want to be in for custom BIOS help, it's dedicated to the 970/980.

For anyone that needs help properly removing drivers, I recommend using this method in the thread below. I was having a problem where every time I set an OC in Afterburner and hit apply it would revert back to stock preventing me from OCing. After I used the method below and reinstalled the newest drivers I was able to OC like normal again.

http://www.overclock.net/t/1150443/how-to-remove-your-nvidia-gpu-drivers


----------



## kanttii

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *benbenkr*
> 
> Coil whine can happen to any card, irregardless of Nvidia or AMD.


I get coil whine only with very few games in their menu screens, and I checked with PRecisionX and it shows that then the FPS is about 2000+







Now I've put more fans in the case (2x230mm, 2x140mm) and since they make a very low hum, it mostly eliminates me hearing the whine if it happens. It's just for a very short time, pretty much unnoticeable, but if you wait and listen for it you for sure will hear it - but I usually have my speakers on such a high volume that any menu sounds hide it away. I actually have noticed it only once, when I didn't have sound on and it was utterly silent, when I Was testing what kinda temps I get with minimal airflow. And now that I think of it, I haven't heard any whine after I modded BIOS to keep fan on all the time at low speeds no matter the temps.

--

Here are my GTA V settings for my MSI 970 (See rig on sig for all parts). It's very playable, great FPS, looks good! After reading and comparing results from the nVidia guide on their site and testing them myself, I stuck with these - the quality loss is very minimal while it gives a lot more FPS.

nVidia Control Panel:
With 1080p monitor set DSR to 1440p 33% smoothness, when I get the XB270HU (I hope I get it in the first half of May..retailer is expecting them then) I'll check what FPS is like then.
Anisotropic Filtering x16, high quality
Max pre-rendered frames 3, virtual reality pre-rendered frames 3
Negative LOD bias clamp
MFAA on
Threaded optimization on
Triple buffering on (now that I use V-Sync, idk if this does anything butseems to be a bit better regarding input lag and not so much stuttering)

In-game (I set windowed borderless to take screenshots, otherwise it's at 1440p DSR fullscreen):


Spoiler: In-game settings









I hope these help someone. It took 1,5 hours to test and tweak them







I think one setting is amiss, but not sure what....I sometimes get drops to a minimum of 58FPS which is also good in itself, so I guess I'll leave them at that!

What kinda settings do you guys have and what FPS at what resolution? What's the minimum in for example the bench explosion scene?

---

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *KillerBee33*
> 
> I'm done paying for games without trying them first...last Burn was The Crew, 60$ into a toilet ...what a crap game it was. before that was NFS Rivals


Ya I've also been so disappointed with games recently.. paid $60 for NFS Rivals and couldn't play it until 4 months had gone because of their damn server problems, kicked me out every 5min..ofc lost all progress..same with AC Unity..it's the first AC that I didn't pay extra for a special edition like AC4 Skull edition and the previous ones (well ac 1 was the basic too). All the cash down the drain for games that were worth 50% less because of too much hurry and laziness on Ubi's part. GTA V and Watch_Dogs have been GREAT though.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TheBoom*
> 
> Yeah turn kboost off. And check your temps. May be overheating VRMs.
> 
> But more likely driver or OC related.


HAven't gotten that anymore after turning kboost off, nice! Temps are ALWAYS under 67C no matter what, except max I had was 68C with 11520x2160 maxed out furmark + valley + heaven + firestrike extreme loop after 30 minutes







in for example gta5 it stays under 62C (more like 58C) no matter how long I've played. Fans run pretty fast, but I don't mind the noise, it's hidden behind the 230mm fans' low hum so yea.

VRM temps though... I have a meter but it's not very precise, shows just like 2-3cm area instead of the expensive ones that you can pinpoint to a very small area. This one shows what apps show too :/
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Hequaqua*
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> Well, finally got the bracket. I mounted two BGears 90mm fans. I installed them in a few different configurations to see what worked best. I ended up mounting them under my 970 blowing cool air into the card.
> 
> 
> Here is a screen shot that I captured after running Valley for about 30 mins. Temp peaked at 63°(C), but it was really steady at about 61°(C). I think I was at 1550/8000. As you can see, not a single instance of throttling. I have the fans set to 2100 rpm(via fan controller). I think they will crank up to about 3800 rpm or so. They do get loud at that speed though. I run [email protected], and after a few hours temp is around 61°(C). The fans on the card hardly hits 1000 rpm. Overall, very happy. I will see about gaming temps later tonight. For a 6.00 bracket and a couple of 9.00 fans, not too bad.


Whoa nice! What were the temps before installing the fans? I got just one and I kinda wanna add another








Quote:


> Originally Posted by *imreloadin*
> 
> I tried but for some reason it doesn't show up in screenshots which makes zero sense.
> It didn't have the line earlier this morning when I had my 270X in there and the odds of my tv doing something odd like this out of the blue seems like to high of odds.
> 
> I'll try re-seating it tomorrow and I'll swap the 270X back in just to double check because I'm tired as hell right now lol, thanks for the advice though


Yea might be a seating problem! Test also if the cables are in place, and see if the card is like hanging down from the weight..if it is, try propping it up with something. I had to do that for mine with power cables + cable ties tied to the hard drive rack








Quote:


> Originally Posted by *PalominoCreek*
> 
> Alright, this is becoming a bit of a quote cluster**** and it's hard to keep up with all of your messages so I apologize for the confusion.
> 
> What happened is, after modding the BIOS myself I saw that the clock was at 1519 even though all I THOUGHT I was doing was just setting a fixed voltage when at load. Obviously that wasn't the case. Anyways, I unintentionally OC'd my card, and I don't mind it that way, I assume that with a decent enough voltage it should be stable anyway, so 1519 is fine by me right now.
> 
> I linked the official untouched BIOS and DeathAngel74 modded it for me. I flashed it but the problem was still there, 1518 constant. I mean, Windows starts with an idle normal clock (135 or something) but then once I open up the browser or any other software it just jumps up to 1518, 1.2~V and stays there indefinitely even if my AB was reset to normal power limit/temp limit.
> 
> I just want a BIOS that has the clocks set accordingly to what I'm doing at the moment. For example when I play League it uses 5% of my GPU and is automatically set at 1177mhz. When I play Hearthstone it's like 753mhz. Normal behavior. But when it actually needs to go up to highest clock because of a demanding game it does so. And of course with a voltage that can support it.
> 
> I could do it myself if you guys guide me through it in layman terms preferably.


Sounds bad. I read through the pages and it seems there's a lot of misunderstanding going on. What if you started fresh. explained the situation once more and attached both your original BIOS that's extracted with GPU-Z and the modded one from DeathAngel74?







Would be interesting to see what they're like, I'm a real noob with this stuff too, but maybe someone more knowledgeable could get something out of them! Do you have K-Boost on? That usually does the exact same thing. If it's not, there has to be something that's using the GPU a lot because it stays like that..weird.. Except if the browser is Chrome, that explains, Chrome is veeeery greedy at least on my pc for gpu power







You could also try opening task manager and GPU-Z sensor page and then stopping apps and programs one by one, checking if any make the clock etc drop?


----------



## Hequaqua

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kanttii*
> Whoa nice! What were the temps before installing the fans? I got just one and I kinda wanna add another


I would say about 65°(C). I could up the rpm on the fans and probably drop it a bit more, but I'm happy overall.


----------



## kanttii

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Hequaqua*
> 
> I would say about 65°(C). I could up the rpm on the fans and probably drop it a bit more, but I'm happy overall.


Nice so it was very much worth the investment! I got those tiny heatsinks for a minuscule drop in temps and I'm happy no matter if they cost an euro each or so







..tempted to get another fan..


----------



## TK421

Does setting the volt to 1.32 (http://www.overclock.net/t/1523391/easy-nvflash-guide-with-pictures-for-gtx-970-980) actually result in 1.32 voltage? All I ever see is 1.275 on monitoring software like afterbuner and nvinspector.

Iirc I set the combined tdp allowance to 400~450w so I don't get any throttle whatsoever in games.


----------



## Hequaqua

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TK421*
> 
> Does setting the volt to 1.32 (http://www.overclock.net/t/1523391/easy-nvflash-guide-with-pictures-for-gtx-970-980) actually result in 1.32 voltage? All I ever see is 1.275 on monitoring software like afterbuner and nvinspector.
> 
> Iirc I set the combined tdp allowance to 400~450w so I don't get any throttle whatsoever in games.


I don't think any of the software will show over 1.275v, but yes you will have that voltage. That was one of the main reasons I lowered my clocks/voltage. It really wasn't worth it to keep that much voltage on the card.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kanttii*
> 
> Nice so it was very much worth the investment! I got those tiny heatsinks for a minuscule drop in temps and I'm happy no matter if they cost an euro each or so
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ..tempted to get another fan..


Yes, very much worth it. I cut an old heatsink up and made my own like you bought, but I didn't see much of a difference in temps, that is why I decided to go with the bracket/fans.


----------



## PalominoCreek

Quote:


> Sounds bad. I read through the pages and it seems there's a lot of misunderstanding going on. What if you started fresh. explained the situation once more and attached both your original BIOS that's extracted with GPU-Z and the modded one from DeathAngel74? smile.gif Would be interesting to see what they're like, I'm a real noob with this stuff too, but maybe someone more knowledgeable could get something out of them! Do you have K-Boost on? That usually does the exact same thing. If it's not, there has to be something that's using the GPU a lot because it stays like that..weird.. Except if the browser is Chrome, that explains, Chrome is veeeery greedy at least on my pc for gpu power biggrin.gif You could also try opening task manager and GPU-Z sensor page and then stopping apps and programs one by one, checking if any make the clock etc drop?


Alright, yeah, I understand how it could be confusing for most. Right now I'm on a stock BIOS.

The one I'm on right now is the F13 version on this page, released on 2015/02/17 for Hynix memory. You download the file, you get a .pdf and two BIOSes. One of them is DD for DVI-D, which is what I'm currently on. The DP one you can just delete/ignore.

http://www.gigabyte.com/products/product-page.aspx?pid=5209#bios

Now, nevermind the whole overclocking thing for now, at this point if I ever feel like OC'ing I'll use AB, BIOS tweaking is waaay too advanced for me. The issue was that when playing I notice my clock dropping after a while (from 1404 to 1392) along with the voltage. Now, this is extremely disappointing, something that shouldn't be happening at all but it does so... what I'm asking for is for some kind of BIOS tweak that allows me to stay at 1404 without it throttling down.

I tested what my voltage was at 1404 with GPU-Z and it said 1.2180 so you can go from there I guess, I guess a stable voltage would be 1.225 for 1404, however the voltage needs to be fixed or something so it doesn't ever throttle down. Now, the reason why it throttles down is unknown to me, but maybe tweaking power/temp limit on the BIOS could also help.


----------



## kaiund

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *PalominoCreek*
> 
> Alright, yeah, I understand how it could be confusing for most. Right now I'm on a stock BIOS.
> 
> The one I'm on right now is the F13 version on this page, released on 2015/02/17 for Hynix memory. You download the file, you get a .pdf and two BIOSes. One of them is DD for DVI-D, which is what I'm currently on. The DP one you can just delete/ignore.
> 
> http://www.gigabyte.com/products/product-page.aspx?pid=5209#bios
> 
> Now, nevermind the whole overclocking thing for now, at this point if I ever feel like OC'ing I'll use AB, BIOS tweaking is waaay too advanced for me. The issue was that when playing I notice my clock dropping after a while (from 1404 to 1392) along with the voltage. Now, this is extremely disappointing, something that shouldn't be happening at all but it does so... what I'm asking for is for some kind of BIOS tweak that allows me to stay at 1404 without it throttling down.
> 
> I tested what my voltage was at 1404 with GPU-Z and it said 1.2180 so you can go from there I guess, I guess a stable voltage would be 1.225 for 1404, however the voltage needs to be fixed or something so it doesn't ever throttle down. Now, the reason why it throttles down is unknown to me, but maybe tweaking power/temp limit on the BIOS could also help.


Our card/bios are the same, and as said to you in the previous post, its a simple fix:



Just open your bios with MBT, go to voltage table, and edit those 2 sliders just i did in the image, you don't need to change boost table neither max voltage. And don't worry, 1.218 is perfectly fine for 1404, actually, you can achieve much higher clocks with that voltage, but thats another history.

Doing that, your card will behave exactly like a stock bios, will still boost to stock clock and if you have any plan of overclocking and overvolting in the future, the voltage slide in AB will still works. Hope that helps


----------



## PseudoSim

Hey all, I finally decided to order my graphics card and I picked out the Gigabyte 970.

However; since this is my first graphics card it got a bit complicated for me since there is a sale going on and the OC version is 318$ while the G1 is at 352$.

The OC has about 50$ off in sales and rebates.
The OC has 2 heatpipes, no backplate,

The G1 has a 30$ rebate.
The G1 has 4 heat pipes, the backplate, GPU gauntlet, LED logo

Those are just the differences I thought of and not really sure which to pick.

However, reading the reviews I noticed there was something about the Hynix Vs. Samsung memory. Concerning it going bad or something which is really concerning since im going to have it for the next few years.

Edit: I chose the Gigabyte 970 due to the hight restrictions of my case (air 240)


----------



## TheBoom

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *PseudoSim*
> 
> Hey all, I finally decided to order my graphics card and I picked out the Gigabyte 970.
> 
> However; since this is my first graphics card it got a bit complicated for me since there is a sale going on and the OC version is 318$ while the G1 is at 352$.
> 
> The OC has about 50$ off in sales and rebates.
> The OC has 2 heatpipes, no backplate,
> 
> The G1 has a 30$ rebate.
> The G1 has 4 heat pipes, the backplate, GPU gauntlet, LED logo
> 
> Those are just the differences I thought of and not really sure which to pick.
> 
> However, reading the reviews I noticed there was something about the Hynix Vs. Samsung memory. Concerning it going bad or something which is really concerning since im going to have it for the next few years.
> 
> Edit: I chose the Gigabyte 970 due to the hight restrictions of my case (air 240)


The Samsung memory seems to overclock a little better than Hynix thats all. I don't think you need to worry about them going bad. Just pick Samsung if you want to have slightly better memory overclocks or suit your build/budget whichever is more practical to you.


----------



## TheBoom

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kaiund*
> 
> Our card/bios are the same, and as said to you in the previous post, its a simple fix:
> 
> 
> 
> Just open your bios with MBT, go to voltage table, and edit those 2 sliders just i did in the image, you don't need to change boost table neither max voltage. And don't worry, 1.218 is perfectly fine for 1404, actually, you can achieve much higher clocks with that voltage, but thats another history.
> 
> Doing that, your card will behave exactly like a stock bios, will still boost to stock clock and if you have any plan of overclocking and overvolting in the future, the voltage slide in AB will still works. Hope that helps


That seems about right. However every card is different and his may not be stable at that same voltage of 1.218v. Only way to find out is to play around with it. Same as OC-ing a CPU.


----------



## PalominoCreek

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kaiund*
> 
> Our card/bios are the same, and as said to you in the previous post, its a simple fix:
> 
> 
> 
> Just open your bios with MBT, go to voltage table, and edit those 2 sliders just i did in the image, you don't need to change boost table neither max voltage. And don't worry, 1.218 is perfectly fine for 1404, actually, you can achieve much higher clocks with that voltage, but thats another history.
> 
> Doing that, your card will behave exactly like a stock bios, will still boost to stock clock and if you have any plan of overclocking and overvolting in the future, the voltage slide in AB will still works. Hope that helps


Doing that soon. Will report back with results.

So once I opened up the official BIOS on MBT, I found these two which are most likely the reason why the clock set at 1519 for no reason

IDK why are they like that, but I guess I should substitute the 1519 for any number I wish? In this case 1404.


----------



## TheBoom

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *PalominoCreek*
> 
> Doing that soon. Will report back with results.
> 
> So once I opened up the official BIOS on MBT, I found these two which are most likely the reason why the clock set at 1519 for no reason
> 
> IDK why are they like that, but I guess I should substitute the 1519 for any number I wish? In this case 1404.


Drop your max table clock to the 1405 value and that should fix it.

The official bios probably just allowed for overhead for those who want a more aggressive overclock.


----------



## PalominoCreek

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TheBoom*
> 
> Drop your max table clock to the 1405 value and that should fix it.
> 
> The official bios probably just allowed for overhead for those who want a more aggressive overclock.


What about P00 and P02 GPC? Should I let it at 1519?


----------



## TheBoom

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *PalominoCreek*
> 
> What about P00 and P02 GPC? Should I let it at 1519?


If I'm not wrong it should automatically drop itself when you change the max table clock. If it doesn't then just change both to 1405 as well.


----------



## PalominoCreek

Flashed the new BIOS and it won't go over 1290MHZ full speed. No idea what is going on, again.

Alright, I did what kanti said instead, didn't touch the 1519 settings and only increased the highlighted sliders. Walked around the house for a good 5 minutes on that benchmark and no signs of throttling, I can't play right now but I will try a gaming session at night. It does seem to be working now though so that's a good sign.

What I didn't like is that it went over 71C for the first time ever, lol. Reached 73C but it could be because it's summer and well, the GPU utilization was at 99%.


----------



## camry racing

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *PalominoCreek*
> 
> Flashed the new BIOS and it won't go over 1290MHZ full speed. No idea what is going on, again.
> 
> Alright, I did what kanti said instead, didn't touch the 1519 settings and only increased the highlighted sliders. Walked around the house for a good 5 minutes on that benchmark and no signs of throttling, I can't play right now but I will try a gaming session at night. It does seem to be working now though so that's a good sign.
> 
> What I didn't like is that it went over 71C for the first time ever, lol. Reached 73C but it could be because it's summer and well, the GPU utilization was at 99%.


relax my top card reaches 76C on 1524mhz clock


----------



## TheBoom

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *PalominoCreek*
> 
> Flashed the new BIOS and it won't go over 1290MHZ full speed. No idea what is going on, again.
> 
> Alright, I did what kanti said instead, didn't touch the 1519 settings and only increased the highlighted sliders. Walked around the house for a good 5 minutes on that benchmark and no signs of throttling, I can't play right now but I will try a gaming session at night. It does seem to be working now though so that's a good sign.
> 
> What I didn't like is that it went over 71C for the first time ever, lol. Reached 73C but it could be because it's summer and well, the GPU utilization was at 99%.


Perfectly normal temps for air cooling.

On the other hand, there is something definitely weird going on with your bios mods. I suggest if this one works for you, you might as well be happy with the 1519mhz and don't meddle around with the bios anymore for now.


----------



## PalominoCreek

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *camry racing*
> 
> relax my top card reaches 76C on 1524mhz clock


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TheBoom*
> 
> Perfectly normal temps for air cooling.
> 
> On the other hand, there is something definitely weird going on with your bios mods. I suggest if this one works for you, you might as well be happy with the 1519mhz and don't meddle around with the bios anymore for now.


It isn't on 1519 though. It's on 1404.

Anyways, my computer just crashed and the monitor changed resolution + GPU LED lights went off so I assume it had something to do with the card. I'm going back to stock BIOS and not fiddle with it anymore. If someone can mod the bios for me to just make it not throttle, that'd be great. I obviously cannot into BIOS modding.


----------



## NCSUZoSo

There is an entire thread dedicated to custom BIOS for 970/980's that I already linked you to..

http://www.overclock.net/t/1517316/extract-and-flash-gtx-970-and-980-firmware-zosons-h2o-and-air-custom-bios/3830


----------



## TheBoom

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *PalominoCreek*
> 
> It isn't on 1519 though. It's on 1404.
> 
> Anyways, my computer just crashed and the monitor changed resolution + GPU LED lights went off so I assume it had something to do with the card. I'm going back to stock BIOS and not fiddle with it anymore. If someone can mod the bios for me to just make it not throttle, that'd be great. I obviously cannot into BIOS modding.


Instable OC. Probably because you dropped the voltage without dropping the clocks as well.

Post your bios here and I'll try to see what I can do.


----------



## PalominoCreek

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TheBoom*
> 
> Instable OC. Probably because you dropped the voltage without dropping the clocks as well.
> 
> Post your bios here and I'll try to see what I can do.


I already posted a link to it a few times and I did not drop the voltage at all. I actually increased it a bit so it wouldn't throttle down.


----------



## bluedevil

Soo tempted to nab that Gigabyte GTX 970 OC for $295 after MIR from Newegg....dunno if I need all that powa with a 1440P panel....


----------



## TheBoom

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *PalominoCreek*
> 
> I already posted a link to it a few times and I did not drop the voltage at all. I actually increased it a bit so it wouldn't throttle down.


Went back quite a few pages but couldn't find it. Could you post it again?

I meant you dropped it from 1.275v right? Or did you actually increase it further? What voltage and what clocks did it crash at?


----------



## AngryFuture

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *bluedevil*
> 
> Soo tempted to nab that Gigabyte GTX 970 OC for $295 after MIR from Newegg....dunno if I need all that powa with a 1440P panel....


Ive found when I disable SLI (for game stream) that one 970 does 1440p good...much better than my single 770 could dream. But I went with two 970s for quality and frames.


----------



## bluedevil

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *AngryFuture*
> 
> Ive found when I disable SLI (for game stream) that one 970 does 1440p good...much better than my single 770 could dream. But I went with two 970s for quality and frames.


The only thing that has me concerned is the GTX 980 Ti that is being released in May sometime. Benchmarks on the Titan X (980 Ti more or less) show that 970 SLI is about in line for about the same cost.


----------



## Wirerat

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *bluedevil*
> 
> The only thing that has me concerned is the GTX 980 Ti that is being released in May sometime. Benchmarks on the Titan X (980 Ti more or less) show that 970 SLI is about in line for about the same cost.


and 980ti will have 6gb of usable vram vs 3.5gb.


----------



## Hequaqua

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Wirerat*
> 
> and 980ti will have 6gb of usable vram vs 3.5gb.


True, but with DX12 it is rumored that you will be able to stack VRM in SLI. So it would be 7gb of Vram. Hopefully!!!


----------



## Wirerat

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Hequaqua*
> 
> True, but with DX12 it is rumored that you will be able to stack VRM in SLI. So it would be 7gb of Vram. Hopefully!!!


in new release games. Doubt our already released games will be getting bumped up to dx12.


----------



## Mandeep Singh

Guys, is there any harm to Gpu fan motor, if i play games for hours and fan runs at 90-100% (manual setted) (overclocked) ?


----------



## NCSUZoSo

Haha, we have only had dynamic fan control on all GPUs for around 15 years. It is perfectly fine.


----------



## AngryGoldfish

Not sure whether this has been discussed or not yet, but I'm really starting to wish I had invested that little bit more into a 980. Arkham Knight apparently will need a 980 for the Ultra setting.







I'm really keen on seeing how the 980ti with the Windforce or ACX cooler will fair against the Titan X. It might be a valid alternative for a 1440p setup with SLI 970's. Also, if it's €700-800, it would be around the same price as two 970's, but without the headache of SLI and more VRAM. Of course, I doubt it's going to be as powerful as two 970's, but 970 SLI for 1440p was slightly overkill anyway.


----------



## Nicholars

How much difference OC'ing the memory on the 970?

I have the core at 1430mhz Boost and the memory at 7100mhz....

Is there much point OC'ing the memory? Has anyone got some numbers for example core OC with stock memory vs core OC + memory OC?

What is a safe speed for the memory chips to run at all the time for gaming? I have Asus strix with Samsung chips.


----------



## kl6mk6

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Nicholars*
> 
> How much difference OC'ing the memory on the 970?
> 
> I have the core at 1430mhz Boost and the memory at 7100mhz....
> 
> Is there much point OC'ing the memory? Has anyone got some numbers for example core OC with stock memory vs core OC + memory OC?
> 
> What is a safe speed for the memory chips to run at all the time for gaming? I have Asus strix with Samsung chips.


I was able to get 10-11% gains in benchmarks overclocking the gpu and memory (on watercooling). Ended up at 1480MHz and 4104MHz(8208 w/SLI) for clocks. I haven't tried benching having the mem not overclocked.

Edit: i used OCCT tot test for errors while ocing my memory. The screen wont move, but the numbers will change. If you get any errors in 20 min you need to back it down some. Then run for a while to verify stability when yiu find a good setting.


----------



## TheBoom

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Nicholars*
> 
> How much difference OC'ing the memory on the 970?
> 
> I have the core at 1430mhz Boost and the memory at 7100mhz....
> 
> Is there much point OC'ing the memory? Has anyone got some numbers for example core OC with stock memory vs core OC + memory OC?
> 
> What is a safe speed for the memory chips to run at all the time for gaming? I have Asus strix with Samsung chips.


Real world performance is anywhere from about 5-10%. In ACU at 1200p I get about 2-4 fps higher with a 7.8 ghz mem clock as opposed to the stock 7ghz.

It will probably benefit you a little more at higher resolutions.

Edit : Just attempted this with Unreal Paris Appartment (1200p), FPS difference was about 1-1.5fps only.


----------



## AngryGoldfish

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Nicholars*
> 
> How much difference OC'ing the memory on the 970?
> 
> I have the core at 1430mhz Boost and the memory at 7100mhz....
> 
> Is there much point OC'ing the memory? Has anyone got some numbers for example core OC with stock memory vs core OC + memory OC?
> 
> What is a safe speed for the memory chips to run at all the time for gaming? I have Asus strix with Samsung chips.


I found a 3 FPS increase by upping the memory to 7600Mhz (my max game-stable setting), but I noticed a bigger improvement in my benchmark scores when increasing the overclock to 7800Mhz. I haven't got any specific numbers off-hand at the moment, but it takes very little time and does net a decent performance boost. It's definitely worth it.

The max you can expect is 8000Mhz (which could also be read as 2000 or 4000Mhz). That is the best average, though some have hit higher. However, this is usually only achievable with Samsung memory. Hynix memory, which is mine, usually tops out at around 7600Mhz.

As always, though, core clock is king. A core clock overclocked to 1520Mhz will net you around 5-15 FPS increase depending on the title or application. This is a little harder, in my experience, to achieve, but it's a lot of fun and doesn't require exotic cooling-though obviously it benefits from it.


----------



## Nicholars

Won't maxing out the speeds lower the life of the card and make it more likely to die? Not sure what effect Mhz has as the voltage won't be any higher and temp wont be much higher. I know it is temp and voltage that are the worst but what about running it at very high mhz without changing voltages, except power limit 110%? Would 1500mhz core 7800mhz memory probably last as long as as a very small overclock eg. 1350 / 7100 at same voltage and temp?


----------



## TheBoom

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Nicholars*
> 
> Won't maxing out the speeds lower the life of the card and make it more likely to die? Not sure what effect Mhz has as the voltage won't be any higher and temp wont be much higher. I know it is temp and voltage that are the worst but what about running it at very high mhz without changing voltages, except power limit 110%? Would 1500mhz core 7800mhz memory probably last as long as as a very small overclock eg. 1350 / 7100 at same voltage and temp?


If you could get those overclocks without having to increase voltage then good for you, but usually its quite difficult to have stable clocks at that speeds without increasing the voltage as well.

Temps are still the number 1 killer of any piece of silicon, and higher voltages give rise to higher temps. Clocks will raise temps a wee bit, but it's nothing to worry about. Power limit will however increase temps as well, since you effectively allowing more power to be routed through the card which is converted to extra heat at the end of the day.

All that being said, unless you have extreme overclocks at high voltages and temperatures, then the difference in lifespan is not going to be significant. You'd still probably end up changing your card way before it dies.


----------



## KillerBee33

Question im running 970 for 2 weeks now, dont get me wrong its a beast , but after seeing what 2160p looks like, 1440 just doesn't cut it







, i have a choice or returning my 970,add 220$ and get the Reference nVidia 980. I can make that swap in two hours . Is it worth it?


----------



## PalominoCreek

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *KillerBee33*
> 
> Question im running 970 for 2 weeks now, dont get me wrong its a beast , but after seeing what 2160p looks like, 1440 just doesn't cut it
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> , i have a choice or returning my 970,add 220$ and get the Reference nVidia 980. I can make that swap in two hours . Is it worth it?


Listen to your heart.


----------



## benbenkr

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *KillerBee33*
> 
> Question im running 970 for 2 weeks now, dont get me wrong its a beast , but after seeing what 2160p looks like, 1440 just doesn't cut it
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> , i have a choice or returning my 970,add 220$ and get the Reference nVidia 980. I can make that swap in two hours . Is it worth it?


Uh... no? 980 isn't even a 4k card (UHD rather). You're better off waiting for the 980Ti, which _hopefully_ will indeed come out in May (fingers crossed).


----------



## KillerBee33

Older games run beautifully on 970 at 2160
NFS Hot Pursuit
Borderlands
NFS The Run
Borderlands 2 and The Pre Sequel run 2160 but around 40-50FPS, general understanding that 980 is about 15% better so my guess that it should run most at 2160
3840×2160


----------



## camry racing

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *KillerBee33*
> 
> Question im running 970 for 2 weeks now, dont get me wrong its a beast , but after seeing what 2160p looks like, 1440 just doesn't cut it
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> , i have a choice or returning my 970,add 220$ and get the Reference nVidia 980. I can make that swap in two hours . Is it worth it?


get another 970 and SLI I did it running acer xb280hk and far cry 4 at most part at 60fps metro last light at 55 to 45 fps


----------



## michaelius

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *KillerBee33*
> 
> Question im running 970 for 2 weeks now, dont get me wrong its a beast , but after seeing what 2160p looks like, 1440 just doesn't cut it
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> , i have a choice or returning my 970,add 220$ and get the Reference nVidia 980. I can make that swap in two hours . Is it worth it?


You will need gm200 based card as bare minimum for 4k.


----------



## KillerBee33

SLI not in plans Case parameters 13'x12'x3,5"


----------



## KillerBee33

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *michaelius*
> 
> You will need gm200 based card as bare minimum for 4k.


All 9Series are GM 2**'s...


----------



## Nicholars

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *KillerBee33*
> 
> Question im running 970 for 2 weeks now, dont get me wrong its a beast , but after seeing what 2160p looks like, 1440 just doesn't cut it
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> , i have a choice or returning my 970,add 220$ and get the Reference nVidia 980. I can make that swap in two hours . Is it worth it?


If you want to run new games at good FPS at 4k you will literally need 2 or 3 of the top end cards 980ti / 390x. 4k is about 8.3 megapixels..1080p is 2.1 and 1440p is 3.7 !


----------



## AngryGoldfish

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Nicholars*
> 
> Won't maxing out the speeds lower the life of the card and make it more likely to die? Not sure what effect Mhz has as the voltage won't be any higher and temp wont be much higher. I know it is temp and voltage that are the worst but what about running it at very high mhz without changing voltages, except power limit 110%? Would 1500mhz core 7800mhz memory probably last as long as as a very small overclock eg. 1350 / 7100 at same voltage and temp?


Voltage is usually what kills or damages a CPU. There are safeguards in place that throttle the processor down if the temperatures are high, but not if the volts are. Those who overclock with LN2, their chips can last a matter of minutes even though the temperatures are -100°F. This is because they're supplying 1.8V into them. Hypothetically, frequency will not damage a processing unit, but instability due to lack of volts and power may damage other components due to regular crashing and BSOD.


----------



## Wirerat

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *AngryGoldfish*
> 
> Voltage is usually what kills or damages a CPU. There are safeguards in place that throttle the processor down if the temperatures are high, but not if the volts are. Those who overclock with LN2, their chips can last a matter of minutes even though the temperatures are -100°F. This is because they're supplying 1.8V into them. Hypothetically, frequency will not damage a processing unit, but instability due to lack of volts and power may damage other components due to regular crashing and BSOD.


as far as gpu are concerned I am certain these maxwells could handle much more power. Its still on 28nm.

Nividea has these cards neutered down to meet the power limit. Even a bios mod will only help so much.

I doubt overclocking them is hurting them at all. Especially below 1.3v.


----------



## AngryGoldfish

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Wirerat*
> 
> as far as gpu are concerned I am certain these maxwells could handle much more power. Its still on 28nm.
> 
> Nividea has these cards neutered down to meet the power limit. Even a bios mod will only help so much.
> 
> I doubt overclocking them is hurting them at all. Especially below 1.3v.


Yeah, I agree. 1500/7800Mhz is possible with a good chip without ever touching the voltage or the BIOS. As you say, this should not harm the chip in any way.


----------



## Wirerat

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *AngryGoldfish*
> 
> Yeah, I agree. 1500/7800Mhz is possible with a good chip without ever touching the voltage or the BIOS. As you say, this should not harm the chip in any way.


I had to loosen my power limit in bios but no voltage change in bios.

I did the normal +87mv in AB but that only shows 1.26v max. 1.26v doesnt seem like much for a 28nm die to me.


----------



## Nicholars

I have not tried anything higher than ~1450 boost clocks on this asus strix, seems to do 1450 no problems at all (which is around stock 980 performance) with 110% power limit and nothing else changed, highest the voltage ever goes is 1.20v which IIRC is lower than the G1 I had which went up to either 1.225 or 1.25 at stock settings. Don't think I will change anything except power limit 110% and see if this card will go much higher. Seems like a nice card, it has an ASIC of 79% if that makes any difference. Install it, change a few settings, 980 performance, can't complain about that!

Not sure about OC'ing the memory on it because it has all chips on one side, but they have no heatsinks on them and seem to be placed where the gap between the two fans is...


----------



## Wirerat

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Nicholars*
> 
> I have not tried anything higher than ~1450 boost clocks on this asus strix, seems to do 1450 no problems at all (which is around stock 980 performance) with 110% power limit and nothing else changed, highest the voltage ever goes is 1.20v which IIRC is lower than the G1 I had which went up to either 1.225 or 1.25 at stock settings. Don't think I will change anything except power limit 110% and see if this card will go much higher. Seems like a nice card, it has an ASIC of 79% if that makes any difference. Install it, change a few settings, 980 performance, can't complain about that!
> 
> Not sure about OC'ing the memory on it because it has all chips on one side, but they have no heatsinks on them and seem to be placed where the gap between the two fans is...


I would try for 1500mhz core 8000mhz memory. The performance scales nicely up to that.

If your at 1450 no voltage then the voltage slider in afterburner/gpu tweak (w/e your using) at +87mv only pushes the card up to 1.25v. That would get you 1500mhz + without touching the bios.


----------



## kanttii

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *KillerBee33*
> 
> All 9Series are GM 2**'s...


No, I think he means GM200 as in Titan X and the maybe coming cards based on that too, like the rumored 980ti









But yeah to the lifespan, as they said, temperatures are what kill the components... I don't want to run any of mine over 70 degrees Celsius, so I keep fans at very high speeds. For example my MSI 970 doesn't get past 68C in gaming, ever. When I run 3 simultaneous benchmarks, valley, heaven and firestrike extreme with XTU memory benchmark. Then both GPU and CPU (with current oc, change a bit) go to 71-72C after 10 minutes, and that's when I stop. I'v ebeen monitoring them while gaming and they've never gone past 70, which is great







so even if you run over 1.3V I guess it shouldn't matter much if the silicon stays cool right? My card can run max 1.256V, no more no matter what, and CPU max 1.25V and RAM 1.55V. A bit of a difference from 1.65V AMD CPU and 2V RAM from a few years ago









1500 core and 8000 memory seem to be THE sweet spot for most 970's yeah! Sadly I had to tune memory down to 7924mhz for GTA V.. kept crashing or artifacting.. I also couldn't get past 1480 core and 7600 memory before increasing power limit to 114% from BIOS! As they say, it depends a lot on your card, they're all unique in that sense, and there is no definitive value to any gpu, cpu, ram overclocking that would work for everyone with the same chip. This thread helped tremendously with getting this GPU to where it's at now, and I'm veeeery happy!


----------



## Nicholars

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Wirerat*
> 
> I would try for 1500mhz core 8000mhz memory. The performance scales nicely up to that.
> 
> If your at 1450 no voltage then the voltage slider in afterburner/gpu tweak (w/e your using) at +87mv only pushes the card up to 1.25v. That would get you 1500mhz + without touching the bios.


So after 1500mhz / 8000mhz you are not getting much more performance for the effort? I guess at 1500 / 8000mhz that would be a few % faster than a stock 980!!
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kanttii*
> 
> No, I think he means GM200 as in Titan X and the maybe coming cards based on that too, like the rumored 980ti
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> But yeah to the lifespan, as they said, temperatures are what kill the components... I don't want to run any of mine over 70 degrees Celsius, so I keep fans at very high speeds. For example my MSI 970 doesn't get past 68C in gaming, ever. When I run 3 simultaneous benchmarks, valley, heaven and firestrike extreme with XTU memory benchmark. Then both GPU and CPU (with current oc, change a bit) go to 71-72C after 10 minutes, and that's when I stop. I'v ebeen monitoring them while gaming and they've never gone past 70, which is great
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> so even if you run over 1.3V I guess it shouldn't matter much if the silicon stays cool right? My card can run max 1.256V, no more no matter what, and CPU max 1.25V and RAM 1.55V. A bit of a difference from 1.65V AMD CPU and 2V RAM from a few years ago
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 1500 core and 8000 memory seem to be THE sweet spot for most 970's yeah! Sadly I had to tune memory down to 7924mhz for GTA V.. kept crashing or artifacting.. I also couldn't get past 1480 core and 7600 memory before increasing power limit to 114% from BIOS! As they say, it depends a lot on your card, they're all unique in that sense, and there is no definitive value to any gpu, cpu, ram overclocking that would work for everyone with the same chip. This thread helped tremendously with getting this GPU to where it's at now, and I'm veeeery happy!


The memory worries me slightly because there are no temperature readings for memory temp! Also I think too much voltage can damage the chip? electromigration or something...

What are the Samsung memory chips rated for? 7000mhz?


----------



## Wirerat

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Nicholars*
> 
> *So after 1500mhz / 8000mhz you are not getting much more performance for the effort?* I guess at 1500 / 8000mhz that would be a few % faster than a stock 980!!
> The memory worries me slightly because there are no temperature readings for memory temp! Also I think too much voltage can damage the chip? electromigration or something... But yes mainly heat and voltage.


I use valley extreme benchmark and it stops gaining fps around that point.

My daily clocks are 1540mhz 8000memory. I can pass valley at 1600mhz and it gains .1fps over 1540mhz.

Gtx 970 definitely does not scale well past 1500ish on the core.


----------



## TheBoom

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Nicholars*
> 
> So after 1500mhz / 8000mhz you are not getting much more performance for the effort? I guess at 1500 / 8000mhz that would be a few % faster than a stock 980!!
> The memory worries me slightly because there are no temperature readings for memory temp! Also I think too much voltage can damage the chip? electromigration or something...
> 
> What are the Samsung memory chips rated for? 7000mhz?


Memory chips always run cool compared to the core. The thing you should be more worried about are VRMs.

I've heard Samsung can do 8000 easy, some even higher. Hynix on the other hand seem to be generally poor overclockers.

Mine only goes to 7800mhz without artifacting. Probably 7900mhz in some games and benches but I doubt there'd be that much of a difference to make it worthwhile for me to keep adjusting the mem clock in different games and apps.


----------



## Wirerat

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TheBoom*
> 
> Memory chips always run cool compared to the core. *The thing you should be more worried about are VRMs.
> *
> I've heard Samsung can do 8000 easy, some even higher. Hynix on the other hand seem to be generally poor overclockers.
> 
> Mine only goes to 7800mhz without artifacting. Probably 7900mhz in some games and benches but I doubt there'd be that much of a difference to make it worthwhile for me to keep adjusting the mem clock in different games and apps.


^this
Some of the manufacturers (looking at you evga acx 2.0) even left the vrm to cool completely passive on some models.


----------



## imreloadin

Out of curiosity is there a guide somewhere that lists things like max safe temp, voltage, etc?

Is there much variance between the different vendors as far as those stats are concerned? Just want to check the maxes on the 970 before I jump in


----------



## End3R

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *imreloadin*
> 
> Out of curiosity is there a guide somewhere that lists things like max safe temp, voltage, etc?
> 
> Is there much variance between the different vendors as far as those stats are concerned? Just want to check the maxes on the 970 before I jump in


Not sure about voltages as I think that varies card to card, but most modern GPUs are built to withstand temps upwards of 95-100c although if you have any adequate cooling at all I can't see it getting that high. Under load I never see my card get over 70c with air cooling. I'm running stock speeds though. You'd probably want to aim for around 65-80c max while gaming to avoid damage.


----------



## KillerBee33

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kanttii*
> 
> No, I think he means GM200 as in Titan X and the maybe coming cards based on that too, like the rumored 980ti
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> But yeah to the lifespan, as they said, temperatures are what kill the components... I don't want to run any of mine over 70 degrees Celsius, so I keep fans at very high speeds. For example my MSI 970 doesn't get past 68C in gaming, ever. When I run 3 simultaneous benchmarks, valley, heaven and firestrike extreme with XTU memory benchmark. Then both GPU and CPU (with current oc, change a bit) go to 71-72C after 10 minutes, and that's when I stop. I'v ebeen monitoring them while gaming and they've never gone past 70, which is great
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> so even if you run over 1.3V I guess it shouldn't matter much if the silicon stays cool right? My card can run max 1.256V, no more no matter what, and CPU max 1.25V and RAM 1.55V. A bit of a difference from 1.65V AMD CPU and 2V RAM from a few years ago
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 1500 core and 8000 memory seem to be THE sweet spot for most 970's yeah! Sadly I had to tune memory down to 7924mhz for GTA V.. kept crashing or artifacting.. I also couldn't get past 1480 core and 7600 memory before increasing power limit to 114% from BIOS! As they say, it depends a lot on your card, they're all unique in that sense, and there is no definitive value to any gpu, cpu, ram overclocking that would work for everyone with the same chip. This thread helped tremendously with getting this GPU to where it's at now, and I'm veeeery happy!


My case is friggin Tiny. im ok with +110 clocks and custom fan thru MSI , havent seen anything higher than 73. But funny you should mention Temps are killing Components. i ran my laptop with GT555m 800Core x1000Mem and higher voltage thru custom bios at 85-87 degrees for 2 years







almost 24/7 and this laptop is as good as new today







not a damn thing wrong with it, Stock clocks were 590Core 900 Mem ,








DELL XPS l702X from 2011


----------



## KillerBee33

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *KillerBee33*
> 
> My case is friggin Tiny. im ok with +110 clocks and custom fan thru MSI , havent seen anything higher than 73. But funny you should mention Temps are killing Components. i ran my laptop with GT555m 800Core x1000Mem and higher voltage thru custom bios at 85-87 degrees for 2 years
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> almost 24/7 and this laptop is as good as new today
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> not a damn thing wrong with it, Stock clocks were 590Core 900 Mem ,
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> DELL XPS l702X from 2011


Also my GTX 760TI ran for a year before i got the 970 at steady 82 and highest 92 degrees


----------



## SONICDK

trying to decide if i should overclock or not
but at stock speed in heaven benchmark the temp are 76c

should i just forget about overclocking? or any tips i should know ?
looking at guides but i just want to make sure im not missing anything ?

msi gtx 970 gaming 4G


----------



## End3R

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SONICDK*
> 
> trying to decide if i should overclock or not
> but at stock speed in heaven benchmark the temp are 76c
> 
> should i just forget about overclocking? or any tips i should know ?
> looking at guides but i just want to make sure im not missing anything ?
> 
> msi gtx 970 gaming 4G


Unless you're gaming at higher than 1080p resolutions I don't think you'd see any noticeable difference in any game out there, even the most demanding ones like Assassin's Creed Unity.


----------



## Nicholars

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *End3R*
> 
> Unless you're gaming at higher than 1080p resolutions I don't think you'd see any noticeable difference in any game out there, even the most demanding ones like Assassin's Creed Unity.


There is a decent difference at 1080p in games that need it to stay over 60fps... from eg. stock asus strix 970 compared to 1450 boost clocks.. similar to a stock 980. At 1440p bigger difference as no card except the titan X can run 1440p 60fps in all games.

Sounds like you need more case fans.


----------



## SONICDK

yeah i just want that little boost
and also have as close performance to a stock 980..

but the case cooling is not something to be proud of.

is there some case that have good airflow and some sound isolation ?


----------



## Wirerat

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SONICDK*
> 
> yeah i just want that little boost
> and also have as close performance to a stock 980..
> 
> but the case cooling is not something to be proud of.
> 
> is there some case that have good airflow and some sound isolation ?


fractal design R5. Really like mine.


----------



## Nicholars

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SONICDK*
> 
> yeah i just want that little boost
> and also have as close performance to a stock 980..
> 
> but the case cooling is not something to be proud of.
> 
> is there some case that have good airflow and some sound isolation ?


Best quiet / good cooling / relatively cheap case = fractal R4/R5


----------



## reev3r

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SONICDK*
> 
> yeah i just want that little boost
> and also have as close performance to a stock 980..
> 
> but the case cooling is not something to be proud of.
> 
> is there some case that have good airflow and some sound isolation ?


If you are looking for a silent case with good airflow, I would *STRONGLY* urge the Fractal Design Define R5 (It is a great case, with solid airflow and noise dampening) and swap out the fans with something like the Noctua NF-F12 Redux 1200 PWM model and use a Swiftech PWM splitter (usually ~$10, but a GREAT investment) to allow 8 fans to be controlled via a single PWM fan header.

The reason I would suggest the Noctua replacement fans is because although the fans in the R5 are decent, the Redux fans spin down to a mere 200RPM at their lowest, 16% duty cycle (duty cycle is the term for the on/off ratio of a PWM system, in this case it is on 16% of the time). So the fans can be extremely silent, as well as still moving a reasonable amount of air, and when they spin up they do move a lot of air while still being silent, I have a total of 12 Noctua fans in my rig (10x 140mm Redux 1200RPM PWM fans on my radiators, 2x 560mm and 1x 280mm, plus 2x Noctua NF-F12 iPPC 1200RPM PWM fans in my case). With all of that it runs incredibly silent, with the fans running at that lowly 16% duty cycle/200RPM, and I can hear *ANYTHING* else in my room better than my fans/computer... It is all but silent and I could not be happier! The only thing resembling a problem, is the cost, the Noctua Redux PWM fans were $20 each, and I got a GREAT deal on the NF-F12 iPPC fans for $23 each, it still puts them much higher than any other PWM 120/140mm fans out there (typically around ~$15ea for PWM fans), but the price is more than worth it, and I simply refuse to purchase any other fans on the market...

So, yeah... In the end, you really can't find a better case/fan combination than the R5 and Noctua PWM fans with a PWM splitter to keep them all running at the same low speed...


----------



## vanSCHYNEYDER

it is worth change from HD7970 GHz Edition Vapor-X to a GTX 970 MSI or Strix ?

I want a Geforce, and I have not plans to wait for the R9 300 series.


----------



## SONICDK

thanks for the feedback!









will take a look at that case. but might even wait until i change mobo/cpu and give the pc a real overhaul!


----------



## reev3r

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *vanSCHYNEYDER*
> 
> it is worth change from HD7970 GHz Edition Vapor-X to a GTX 970 MSI or Strix ?
> 
> I want a Geforce, and I have not plans to wait for the R9 300 series.


I think, if you have the money and lack the patience (don't we always lack the patience...? lol), then getting a 970 is definitely worth it, you should see roughly a 50% performance increase going from the 7970 to a 970...

That being said, I would get a different 970... The Strix version isn't inherently bad by any means, but there are other cards out there with much better power delivery systems than the Strix 970... Especially if you plan on overclocking at some point, in many situations that I have seen the Strix 970 is limited by its power delivery and will prevent good overclocks...

Although, that isn't ALWAYS the case, and there are definitely some great Strix cards out there with excellent overclocks, but chances are better if you go with some other cards out there.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SONICDK*
> 
> thanks for the feedback!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> will take a look at that case. but might even wait until i change mobo/cpu and give the pc a real overhaul!


You are most welcome! If you are going crazy and upgrading, it might be worth checking out CaseLabs cases... They are a bit more expensive than the mass produced cases out there, but they are worth every penny! I am rocking the STH10, I wanted this case for several years (since around 2012), but the ~$900 price tag (as configured, stock is ~$580) was a huge deterrent, until I found one for sale in the marketplace for $530 shipped, and I jumped on it so fast that the air friction from me giving him my money burnt my fingers!  They do have both smaller, and cheaper cases, so it may be worth considering if you are looking for a great case that you plan to keep for years to come...


----------



## kanttii

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Nicholars*
> 
> So after 1500mhz / 8000mhz you are not getting much more performance for the effort? I guess at 1500 / 8000mhz that would be a few % faster than a stock 980!!
> The memory worries me slightly because there are no temperature readings for memory temp! Also I think too much voltage can damage the chip? electromigration or something...
> 
> What are the Samsung memory chips rated for? 7000mhz?


Yeah.. With like 1580 for benchmarks it does give better scores, but there's only one game (WoW) that runs at those speeds for me, others artifact or crash, and even in WoW the FPS benefit is minimal when it's already like 150+ totally maxed out with better graphics macros too in dungeons, 60-90 in 25man raids in combat









True that, I'm worried about that too, so added some extra heatsinks on the memory just in case. The heatsinks DO get hot and my CPU fan blows air away from them. They're sometimes even hot to touch, the heatsinks, so I guess they'd get pretty hot without the heatsinks and cooling








Quote:


> Originally Posted by *KillerBee33*
> 
> My case is friggin Tiny. im ok with +110 clocks and custom fan thru MSI , havent seen anything higher than 73. But funny you should mention Temps are killing Components. i ran my laptop with GT555m 800Core x1000Mem and higher voltage thru custom bios at 85-87 degrees for 2 years
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> almost 24/7 and this laptop is as good as new today
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> not a damn thing wrong with it, Stock clocks were 590Core 900 Mem ,
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> DELL XPS l702X from 2011


See this:
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *End3R*
> 
> Not sure about voltages as I think that varies card to card, but most modern GPUs are built to withstand temps upwards of 95-100c although if you have any adequate cooling at all I can't see it getting that high. Under load I never see my card get over 70c with air cooling. I'm running stock speeds though. You'd probably want to aim for around 65-80c max while gaming to avoid damage.


What he says.

Also yeah high temperatures for sure degrade the components faster than lower, that's for sure - but the speed? Dunno. My old Phenom II 955 BE died in about 4 years when I ran it at 3.6-3.9Ghz with high voltage, high temps (around 80C full load) when for many others it would last 6+ years easily at 3.4Ghz and under. Same with a Sapphire Radeon HD 5750 card. Sure they can take high temps, but what's the lifetime then in the long run?







I wanna keep these parts at least a few years without them breaking, so that's why








Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Nicholars*
> 
> There is a decent difference at 1080p in games that need it to stay over 60fps... from eg. stock asus strix 970 compared to 1450 boost clocks.. similar to a stock 980. At 1440p bigger difference as no card except the titan X can run 1440p 60fps in all games.
> 
> Sounds like you need more case fans.


Yeaaaaaa... I was pretty disappointed when I started gaming on 1440p, the performance hit is HUGE in most games, though in GTA V it's not really that big. AC Unity, Far Cry etc yeah..
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *vanSCHYNEYDER*
> 
> it is worth change from HD7970 GHz Edition Vapor-X to a GTX 970 MSI or Strix ?
> 
> I want a Geforce, and I have not plans to wait for the R9 300 series.


DEFINITELY! I had a Radeon HD 7850 OC'd to 1Ghz core and 5Ghz memory and this is a HUGE improvement. Dunno if it's that big compared to yours, but it sure does a lot at least for me







The Gigabyte G1 Gaming sounds to be the best of the 970's out there. I like the MSI look so got that









--

Do the noise reducing mats reduce the noise really? I've heard they're kinda gimmicky?

@reev3r I've been lusting after the CaseLabs cases for sooo long but I was scared about the shipping and handling and if it breaks on the way etc, so got a BitFenix Colossus Venom..but CaseLabs, they look GREAT and seem to be near perfection in what a case should have.


----------



## TheBoom

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Wirerat*
> 
> ^this
> Some of the manufacturers (looking at you evga acx 2.0) even left the vrm to cool completely passive on some models.


Last year, I bricked two MSI 760 hawks by overclocking them. Both died cause of VRMs frying. So yeah, I'll have to disagree.

My current card runs on a g10 bracket with an AIO cooler. Since only the core is cooled I had to DIY a fan solution to cool the VRMs. Even then, they reach a high of 90c.

I'm pretty sure "passively cooled VRMs" are meant to run fine at stock, not for power use.

And as established previously somewhere in this thread, hot VRMs can also cause throttling/lower fps or bench scores.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *End3R*
> 
> Unless you're gaming at higher than 1080p resolutions I don't think you'd see any noticeable difference in any game out there, even the most demanding ones like Assassin's Creed Unity.


I get a 10-12 fps increase on the average in AC Unity at 1200p. Without it I would have probably have had to use FXAA over MSAA+MFAA. I think that's a pretty big difference.


----------



## Wirerat

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TheBoom*
> 
> *Last year, I bricked two MSI 760 hawks by overclocking them. Both died cause of VRMs frying. So yeah, I'll have to disagree.
> *
> My current card runs on a g10 bracket with an AIO cooler. Since only the core is cooled I had to DIY a fan solution to cool the VRMs. Even then, they reach a high of 90c.
> 
> I'm pretty sure "passively cooled VRMs" are meant to run fine at stock, not for power use.
> 
> And as established previously somewhere in this thread, hot VRMs can also cause throttling/lower fps or bench scores.
> I get a 10-12 fps increase on the average in AC Unity at 1200p. Without it I would have probably have had to use FXAA over MSAA+MFAA. I think that's a pretty big difference.


what are you disagreeing with? Did you read the quote I put i to bold above that statement?

When someone puts a "^this "under your quote it means that they agree with the entire statement. To follow that up with" i disagree" is confusing.

I was pointing out the importance of making sure vrms are properly cooled and some of the manufacturers did not provide active cooling.


----------



## Nicholars

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kanttii*
> 
> Do the noise reducing mats reduce the noise really? I've heard they're kinda gimmicky?
> 
> @reev3r I've been lusting after the CaseLabs cases for sooo long but I was scared about the shipping and handling and if it breaks on the way etc, so got a BitFenix Colossus Venom..but CaseLabs, they look GREAT and seem to be near perfection in what a case should have.


Yeh they do work, you can have a PC that makes no noise at all at idle and a slight noise when gaming etc.


----------



## TheBoom

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Wirerat*
> 
> what are you disagreeing with? Did you read the quote I put i to bold above that statement?
> 
> When someone puts a "^this "under your quote it means that they agree with the entire statement. To follow that up with" i disagree" is confusing.
> 
> I was pointing out the importance of making sure vrms are properly cooled and some of the manufacturers did not provide active cooling.


My bad, I had no idea what ^ meant and I thought you were agreeing with VRMs being passively cooled and not something to worry about.


----------



## Wirerat

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TheBoom*
> 
> My bad, I had no idea what ^ meant and I thought you were agreeing with VRMs being passively cooled and not something to worry about.


I was scolding evga for the acx 2.0 cards. My ftw throttled like crazy as soon as any oc was applied. Even 30mhz would cause it to throttle. After adding a full cover water block it runs great now.

Not cooling the vrms actively is not acceptable on gpus that cost $300+.


----------



## TheBoom

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Wirerat*
> 
> I was scolding evga for the acx 2.0 cards. My ftw throttled like crazy as soon as any oc was applied. Even 30mhz would cause it to throttle. After adding a full cover water block it runs great now.
> 
> Not cooling the vrms actively is not acceptable on gpus that cost $300+.


Agreed. Unfortunately I don't think its something that's about to change soon. From this point on I think I would want to use a full block any GPU I purchase in the future.


----------



## kanttii

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Nicholars*
> 
> Yeh they do work, you can have a PC that makes no noise at all at idle and a slight noise when gaming etc.


Cool thanks, gotta check them out


----------



## PalominoCreek

Just reached 75C for the first time ever. I was playing Sleep Dogs. The actual game usually hovers around 68-69C but goddamn the cutscenes though. 97% GPU util., and 70 to 75C. Anyone knows why?

Anyways, I'm currently playing at 1420mhz/3520mhz. Small time overclock but it's a start.


----------



## doza

yeah if u have money go for it, i too had 7970ghz vapor-x and changed to strix, difference in not something extra but while gaming i can see difference, example vapor-x avg 45fps......strix locked 60fps.
I would go for that upgrade in past, but now with that 3.5gb limit(strix) i dont see a point, in your case i would wait for 300 series to reveal.


----------



## Hl86

I noticed with tri sli the top card is working much harder. Why is that?


----------



## Wirerat

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Hl86*
> 
> I noticed with tri sli the top card is working much harder. Why is that?


how are you measuring that?

Post a screenshot of the gpu usage when the #1 card is working much harder please.


----------



## KillerBee33

Any one knows if that Fan Speed RPM is ok? for that setup.


----------



## TheBoom

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *PalominoCreek*
> 
> Just reached 75C for the first time ever. I was playing Sleep Dogs. The actual game usually hovers around 68-69C but goddamn the cutscenes though. 97% GPU util., and 70 to 75C. Anyone knows why?
> 
> Anyways, I'm currently playing at 1420mhz/3520mhz. Small time overclock but it's a start.


Cutscenes are always weird. I think it has to do with how they are rendered. Also depends on the game itself. I always have random glitches/artifacts and stutter in AC Unity's cutscenes even at stock clocks.

Some games use the exact same algorithm/engine to render cutscenes (and gameplay) and in those cases you wouldn't see this kind of stuff happening.


----------



## TheBoom

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *KillerBee33*
> 
> 
> Any one knows if that Fan Speed RPM is ok? for that setup.


Your fan curve looks a little aggressive but normal nonetheless. As long as you are not bothered by loud fans then there's nothing wrong.


----------



## KillerBee33

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TheBoom*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *KillerBee33*
> 
> 
> Any one knows if that Fan Speed RPM is ok? for that setup.[/quote
> 
> Your fan curve looks a little aggressive but normal nonetheless. As long as you are not bothered by loud fans then there's nothing wrong.
> 
> 
> 
> Its the only option i found so far to run 2160p and get the max of 72degrees , its not noisy at all, mellow wind force .
> Thanx .
Click to expand...


----------



## kl6mk6

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Hl86*
> 
> I noticed with tri sli the top card is working much harder. Why is that?


Are you basing that on temps or card loads? I have dual SLI. If I run any programs windowed, I see only about 80-90% usage on my 2nd card. Also when in full screen mode, while both cards are running at 100%, my 1st card is always a few degrees warmer (a little less now that I've gone water-cooled). I also remember reading something about the non-primary cards in SLI not reaching the same voltage as the primary. Seems kinda crappy, but is normal. If your seeing drastic differences in temp and load, you may have a real problem.

EDIT: Heres the thread I read it from.

https://forums.geforce.com/default/topic/777448/geforce-900-series/-major-issue-sli-gtx-970-cards-one-card-runs-way-lower-voltage-than-the-other-driver-bug-/1/


----------



## kanttii

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *KillerBee33*
> 
> 
> Any one knows if that Fan Speed RPM is ok? for that setup.


That HTC clock though hahaha







lol good old Android 1.6-2.3 days (now where's my HTC Magic and the ROM I was working on for it.....brb)!

Well it looks good, mine are even more agressive.. they start to run at 100% when temps reach 55C lol. I wanna keep it cool, idc about the noise.


----------



## KillerBee33

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kanttii*
> 
> That HTC clock though hahaha
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> lol good old Android 1.6-2.3 days (now where's my HTC Magic and the ROM I was working on for it.....brb)!
> 
> Well it looks good, mine are even more agressive.. they start to run at 100% when temps reach 55C lol. I wanna keep it cool, idc about the noise.


Check out HTC Home on google, small,usefull little thing







anyway mine on idle is around 38 degrees and after an hour of Need for Speed in 2160 toped out 72 with short jumps to 73


----------



## PalominoCreek

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TheBoom*
> 
> Cutscenes are always weird. I think it has to do with how they are rendered. Also depends on the game itself. I always have random glitches/artifacts and stutter in AC Unity's cutscenes even at stock clocks.
> 
> Some games use the exact same algorithm/engine to render cutscenes (and gameplay) and in those cases you wouldn't see this kind of stuff happening.


Yeah, the game doesn't even reach 80% GPU load in most cases, even though it's always stable at 1419 (thanks to kaiund's BIOS!).

Looking forward to keep OC'ing. Is a gaming session enough to test for stability? I assume I won't be seeing any signs of instability at these low clock speeds but you never know.


----------



## TheBoom

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *PalominoCreek*
> 
> Yeah, the game doesn't even reach 80% GPU load in most cases, even though it's always stable at 1419 (thanks to kaiund's BIOS!).
> 
> Looking forward to keep OC'ing. Is a gaming session enough to test for stability? I assume I won't be seeing any signs of instability at these low clock speeds but you never know.


Different games have different thresholds, so no. Also new drivers. Like someone else in this thread said, you will only be done with overclocking this card when you get a new card


----------



## hazard99

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *PalominoCreek*
> 
> Yeah, the game doesn't even reach 80% GPU load in most cases, even though it's always stable at 1419 (thanks to kaiund's BIOS!).
> 
> Looking forward to keep OC'ing. Is a gaming session enough to test for stability? I assume I won't be seeing any signs of instability at these low clock speeds but you never know.


To be honest. I see more signs of instability at lower clock speeds than I do when I have power management mode set to Prefer maximum performance. I personally think I get crashes due to voltage stepping.


----------



## Grzesiek1010

why my msi gtx 970 gaming 4g have deafult clock 1114 ?! not 1140 ?! ?!?!


----------



## Hequaqua

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Grzesiek1010*
> 
> why my msi gtx 970 gaming 4g have deafult clock 1114 ?! not 1140 ?! ?!?!


Mine is 1114....always has been. It boosts to 1329 on the stock bios.


----------



## End3R

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TheBoom*
> 
> I get a 10-12 fps increase on the average in AC Unity at 1200p. Without it I would have probably have had to use FXAA over MSAA+MFAA. I think that's a pretty big difference.


Just figured I should mention that even though in a lot of other games FXAA looks worse, in ACU it actually looks superior to all the other MSAA/TXAA options.


----------



## Nicholars

I dont know what all this "asus strix is bad compared to G1" is about...

The asus strix I got to replace the G1 is much quieter, runs cooler and boosts to the same clocks at default as the G1 and overclocks the same.The G1 I had got up to 70c at a lower clock than the strix and I have not seen the strix go over 62c. Prob the lower default voltage and better ASIC.


----------



## Hl86

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Wirerat*
> 
> how are you measuring that?
> 
> Post a screenshot of the gpu usage when the #1 card is working much harder please.


http://i.imgur.com/gj1pxvA.jpg
Top Card gpu power is much higher like 110%, the other cards dabbles in 70-80%


----------



## Elvecio

Hi guys. New GPU, new problems.
I switched from a Radeon HD7850 to a fresh new MSI GTX 970 4GD5T OC just some days ago. It seemed fine at the first moment, but the last 2 days were a hell. Usually, when i play graphic-intense games like GTA V or Metro Last Light Redux, computer goes into freeze. Black screen in unpredictable moments, no signal, audio freeze and i'm forced to shut the power. When I reload the game, usually it crashes again, even on the first 3D rendered scene available. Eventually, the game will launch, but not before a meaningless reinstall of the drivers (that i installed a week ago the first time!) and some reboot. And the troll fact: sometimes i can play without problems for more than 4 hours, other times i just have to stop trying to play and doing something else because of this.

The interesting thing is that this happens just during gameplay, Windows usage is perfectly fine. I was thinking it was just related to heavy games in the first place, but today i got 2 crashes during a Dota 2 game, that is definitely not a resource eater. So, i'm kinda worried. Temps are always <60 on heavy usage, so it's not an overheating case. I think it happens just when clocks goes high, but i'm definitely not so expert for manage the problem by myself.

Well, I tried to do some little tricks: lowering the core clock to -80, 'cause i know that's an overclocked card by default, flashing the latest vBIOS and even raising voltage +10mv, but it keeps being unstable, no matter what i do.
I'm still able to get a refund for this card, but i wanted to read your opinion before doing that annoying procedure.





My rig:

Motherboard: Asrock z87 Extreme3
CPU: Intel Core i5 4670k stock cooling
PSU: Enermax Triathlor 550W
8 GB RAM
Case: Coolermaster HAF 912
Windows 8.1 64 bit
Latest nVidia drivers

The ironic thing is that i had a similar problem even with my old GPU (it was a default-overclocked model too and there's more to tell about bad stability of the HD7850 drivers), but in this current case it happens a LOT more. Sometimes i can't even do a step on GTA or going into the Metro Last Light menu.
Please, help


----------



## Hequaqua

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Elvecio*
> 
> Hi guys. New GPU, new problems.
> I switched from a Radeon HD7850 to a fresh new MSI GTX 970 4GD5T OC just some days ago. It seemed fine at the first moment, but the last 2 days were a hell. Usually, when i play graphic-intense games like GTA V or Metro Last Light Redux, computer goes into freeze. Black screen in unpredictable moments, no signal, audio freeze and i'm forced to shut the power. When I reload the game, usually it crashes again, even on the first 3D rendered scene available. Eventually, the game will launch, but not before a meaningless reinstall of the drivers (that i installed a week ago the first time!) and some reboot. And the troll fact: sometimes i can play without problems for more than 4 hours, other times i just have to stop trying to play and doing something else because of this.
> 
> The interesting thing is that this happens just during gameplay, Windows usage is perfectly fine. I was thinking it was just related to heavy games in the first place, but today i got 2 crashes during a Dota 2 game, that is definitely not a resource eater. So, i'm kinda worried. Temps are always <60 on heavy usage, so it's not an overheating case. I think it happens just when clocks goes high, but i'm definitely not so expert for manage the problem by myself.
> 
> Well, I tried to do some little tricks: lowering the core clock to -80, 'cause i know that's an overclocked card by default, flashing the latest vBIOS and even raising voltage +10mv, but it keeps being unstable, no matter what i do.
> I'm still able to get a refund for this card, but i wanted to read your opinion before doing that annoying procedure.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> My rig:
> 
> Motherboard: Asrock z87 Extreme3
> CPU: Intel Core i5 4670k stock cooling
> PSU: Enermax Triathlor 550W
> 8 GB RAM
> Case: Coolermaster HAF 912
> Windows 8.1 64 bit
> Latest nVidia drivers
> 
> The ironic thing is that i had a similar problem even with my old GPU (it was a default-overclocked model too and there's more to tell about bad stability of the HD7850 drivers), but in this current case it happens a LOT more. Sometimes i can't even do a step on GTA or going into the Metro Last Light menu.
> Please, help


Do you have the same problem if you are running benchmarks(Valley/Heaven/Firestrike)?

How old is your PSU? I wouldn't think it would be that, but 550 seems a bit low, that's just my opinion.

I have the MSI 970 4g, and haven't had any problems really. Do you have another computer you can put the card in and see if you get the same issues? It could be a bad card. Just throwing out ideas and suggestions to see what sticks.


----------



## Elvecio

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Hequaqua*
> 
> Do you have the same problem if you are running benchmarks(Valley/Heaven/Firestrike)?
> 
> How old is your PSU? I wouldn't think it would be that, but 550 seems a bit low, that's just my opinion.
> 
> I have the MSI 970 4g, and haven't had any problems really. Do you have another computer you can put the card in and see if you get the same issues? It could be a bad card. Just throwing out ideas and suggestions to see what sticks.


Psu is relatively new, all the hardware has no more than 2 years on the market. Didn't try benchmarks, I can try but I expect nothing good. Plus, I can't put the GPU on other computers.
Just to notice, I think your MSI 4G is a different model from mine. My model is the previous version, the one without the twin frozr fan system and a white tiger on the front package.


----------



## Hequaqua

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Elvecio*
> 
> Psu is relatively new, all the hardware has no more than 2 years on the market. Didn't try benchmarks, I can try but I expect nothing good. Plus, I can't put the GPU on other computers.
> Just to notice, your MSI 4G is a different model from mine. My model is the previous version.


Hmmm.....I don't know. I would try a few benchmarks and see what happens. Normally, when I have gotten a black screen, and had to reboot my whole system, it's the drivers that have failed and hung the computer.

Have you ran Windows Update recently. There was a Nvidia driver release that came through Windows Update. I think it only applied to those of us running 8.1. Again, just throwing out ideas. Maybe someone will come along and have some more suggestions. The screen shot of GPU-Z seems normal.

EDIT: Here is the info on the driver that came through Windows Update:

nVidia - Graphics Adapter WDDM1.1, Graphics Adapter WDDM1.2, Graphics Adapter WDDM1.3 - NVIDIA Miracast Audio

Not sure if it will help, but you never know.


----------



## Elvecio

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Hequaqua*
> 
> Hmmm.....I don't know. I would try a few benchmarks and see what happens. Normally, when I have gotten a black screen, and had to reboot my whole system, it's the drivers that have failed and hung the computer.
> 
> Have you ran Windows Update recently. There was a Nvidia driver release that came through Windows Update. I think it only applied to those of us running 8.1. Again, just throwing out ideas. Maybe someone will come along and have some more suggestions. The screen shot of GPU-Z seems normal.


Thanks for your reply. BTW, I'm sure that 550w psu is perfectly fine with 970 requirements.. There should be even some space for overclocking.
I will do some benchmarks in order to check the issue even there. I expect it will come, since it showed in almost all games that I tried.

I will do some research about that update. Drivers are fine but I didn't know about some specific stuff for 8.1.

If the problem won't be clarified in the next 24 hours, I will proceed to the refund.


----------



## Hequaqua

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Elvecio*
> 
> Thanks for your reply. BTW, I'm sure that 550w psu is perfectly fine with 970 requirements.. There should be even some space for overclocking.
> I will do some benchmarks in order to check the issue even there. I expect it will come, since it showed in almost all games that I tried.
> 
> I will do some research about that update. Drivers are fine but I didn't know about some specific stuff for 8.1.
> 
> If the problem won't be clarified in the next 24 hours, I will proceed to the refund.


I hear ya. It could just be a bad card. $hit does happen.....good luck. Maybe you will get it figured out though.

It does seem odd though, that you say you had the same problem with the AMD card. Send the MSI card to me, and I'll try it out...lmao Sorry, just trying to lighten the mood. I am guessing that I would be pissed to no end if it was me.....


----------



## XanderTheGoober

Just to chime in here in regards to the power. 550W is more than enough for a single gtx 970. My bios modded msi 970 gaming 4g and my 4770k overclocked under max cpu and gpu load can't even touch pulling 500W from the wall. 450W pulled from the wall more like and factoring 80-85% efficiency at that load that's more like the power supply is using up 360-383W. The enermax 550W psu is not the greatest psu but it is not terrible either. it has solid ripple suppression on the 12V rail so this should not be an issue for the 970. source: http://www.techpowerup.com/reviews/Enermax/ETA550AWT-M/11.html


----------



## bluedevil

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *XanderTheGoober*
> 
> Just to chime in here in regards to the power. 550W is more than enough for a single gtx 970. My bios modded msi 970 gaming 4g and my 4770k overclocked under max cpu and gpu load can't even touch pulling 500W from the wall. 450W pulled from the wall more like and factoring 80-85% efficiency at that load that's more like the power supply is using up 360-383W. The enermax 550W psu is not the greatest psu but it is not terrible either. it has solid ripple suppression on the 12V rail so this should not be an issue for the 970. source: http://www.techpowerup.com/reviews/Enermax/ETA550AWT-M/11.html


I will post up a pic of my KillAWatt when under full load on my 4790k and 970 and we will quiet the haters. Trust me in my words, you are spot on.


----------



## Hequaqua

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *bluedevil*
> 
> I will post up a pic of my KillAWatt when under full load on my 4790k and 970 and we will quiet the haters. Trust me in my words, you are spot on.


Who's hating?

All I asked was how old it was, then said that I didn't think it would be that.

I would like to see your readings though. Which KillAWatt meter do you use? I've been thinking about getting one.


----------



## hertz9753

http://www.nvidia.com/page/home.html

That's where all the crazy people go for NVIDIA driver updates.


----------



## TheBoom

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *XanderTheGoober*
> 
> Just to chime in here in regards to the power. 550W is more than enough for a single gtx 970. My bios modded msi 970 gaming 4g and my 4770k overclocked under max cpu and gpu load can't even touch pulling 500W from the wall. 450W pulled from the wall more like and factoring 80-85% efficiency at that load that's more like the power supply is using up 360-383W. The enermax 550W psu is not the greatest psu but it is not terrible either. it has solid ripple suppression on the 12V rail so this should not be an issue for the 970. source: http://www.techpowerup.com/reviews/Enermax/ETA550AWT-M/11.html


Agreed. My input is about 400-420w and out put is about 300-330w with a 4770k and 970gtx at full load both OC'd.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *End3R*
> 
> Just figured I should mention that even though in a lot of other games FXAA looks worse, in ACU it actually looks superior to all the other MSAA/TXAA options.


Have to disagree. I'd pick MSAA+MFAA over FXAA or TXAA anyday in AC Unity. That with the Sweet FX mod SMAA shader it's like a whole new level of graphics. The blur from FXAA/TXAA is quite noticeable to me personally.


----------



## Rickyrozay209

So I have a question regarding the gtx 970 msi gaming edition. I just currently moved to a new house and noticed that my gpu temps overclocked to 1527mhz/8000mhz on stock voltage went from roughly 65c to 70-71c and I was wondering if this is a safe temperature and will there be throttling? Not entirely sure how this happened either since cooling is exactly the same.


----------



## Elvecio

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Hequaqua*
> 
> I hear ya. It could just be a bad card. $hit does happen.....good luck. Maybe you will get it figured out though.
> 
> It does seem odd though, that you say you had the same problem with the AMD card. Send the MSI card to me, and I'll try it out...lmao Sorry, just trying to lighten the mood. I am guessing that I would be pissed to no end if it was me.....


LOL!
I'm sure it's not the same issue. Here is insanely more frequent and it happens often on the first couple of 3D rendered frames. On that one I had a crash once a month, probably for bad drivers (in fact it returned to desktop saying "AMD driver crashed"). It was a common issue between the 7850 users.


----------



## TheBoom

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Elvecio*
> 
> LOL!
> I'm sure it's not the same issue. Here is insanely more frequent and it happens often on the first couple of 3D rendered frames. On that one I had a crash once a month, probably for bad drivers (in fact it returned to desktop saying "AMD driver crashed"). It was a common issue between the 7850 users.


Have you completely wiped your system of old drivers? Try it again and reinstall the Nvidia drivers with a clean install. Also have you disabled your iGPU if you have one?


----------



## bluedevil

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Hequaqua*
> 
> Who's hating?
> 
> All I asked was how old it was, then said that I didn't think it would be that.
> 
> I would like to see your readings though. Which KillAWatt meter do you use? I've been thinking about getting one.


Just snapped this while @ 4.5GHz on my 4790K, 1.453GHz/8GHz on my 970. 317W under load.

http://www.3dmark.com/3dm/6785546










KillaWatt P3 P4400
http://www.amazon.com/P3-P4400-Electricity-Usage-Monitor/dp/B00009MDBU


----------



## TPCbench

^ Mine draws around 300 watts when running Crysis 3 @ 1080p, Very High, SMAA T2X

GTX 970 @ 1076 MHz / 7 GHz
Core i7 4790K @ 4.2 GHz (1.1 Vcore)

I use Volt Craft Energy Logger 3500 to measure the power draw. I measured the power draw while in the level "Welcome to the Jungle"


----------



## Elvecio

I did some benchmark tests as suggestd, with Unigine Heaven. Black screen after the first frame rendered, no signal, reboot.
I managed to get the benchmark work after disabling "adaptive" power management by nvidia control panel, and lowering the memory clock a bit.

Don't know if it will solve the problem permanently.


----------



## TheBoom

Prime 95 + Unreal Paris Apartment Demo (Dota 2 and Chrome running in the background)

4770k at 4.0ghz and 970 gtx at 1500mhz core 7.8ghz mem.


----------



## kanttii

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Elvecio*
> 
> LOL!
> I'm sure it's not the same issue. Here is insanely more frequent and it happens often on the first couple of 3D rendered frames. On that one I had a crash once a month, probably for bad drivers (in fact it returned to desktop saying "AMD driver crashed"). It was a common issue between the 7850 users.


Did you uninstall AMD drivers with DDU before ptting in the new card? Try uninstalling both AMD and nVidia drivers with it, maybe that helps ! And that driver from Windows Update messed up my system and I had to do a full windows reinstall. You could try that too if nothng else helps.. I had a lot of weird problems and after reinstalling, they all disappeared. I also had a 7850


----------



## XanderTheGoober

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Hequaqua*
> 
> Who's hating?
> 
> All I asked was how old it was, then said that I didn't think it would be that.
> 
> I would like to see your readings though. Which KillAWatt meter do you use? I've been thinking about getting one.


i have this guy right here. http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16882715001&cm_re=kil-a-watt-_-82-715-001-_-Product
only thing that killed my last one was accidental water damage.

EDIT: on a side note. my main rig with the 4770k and gtx 970 pulls about the same if not a little less full load power as my blackintosh with i5 3570k and bios modded gtx 770.


----------



## Wirerat

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *XanderTheGoober*
> 
> i have this guy right here. http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16882715001&cm_re=kil-a-watt-_-82-715-001-_-Product
> only thing that killed my last one was accidental water damage.
> 
> EDIT: on a side note. my main rig with the 4770k and gtx 970 pulls about the same if not a little less full load power as my blackintosh with i5 3570k and bios modded gtx 770.


well yea a 770 is 200watts + stock.


----------



## Hequaqua

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *bluedevil*
> 
> KillaWatt P3 P4400
> http://www.amazon.com/P3-P4400-Electricity-Usage-Monitor/dp/B00009MDBU


Just ordered me one.


----------



## PalominoCreek

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Hequaqua*
> 
> Just ordered me one.


That's pretty cheap. o:


----------



## Hequaqua

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *PalominoCreek*
> 
> That's pretty cheap. o:


Yea, I thought it was a decent price.

Did you ever get you Bios figured out?


----------



## Hequaqua

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Elvecio*
> 
> I did some benchmark tests as suggestd, with Unigine Heaven. Black screen after the first frame rendered, no signal, reboot.
> I managed to get the benchmark work after disabling "adaptive" power management by nvidia control panel, and lowering the memory clock a bit.
> 
> Don't know if it will solve the problem permanently.


Any luck yet?


----------



## PalominoCreek

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Hequaqua*
> 
> Yea, I thought it was a decent price.
> 
> Did you ever get you Bios figured out?


kaiund posted his BIOS on another thread, he had the same problem as me so I tried it. Everything works fine now, I even OC'd slightly. 1420/3520. Will keep going up but I have no time for games right now


----------



## Hequaqua

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *PalominoCreek*
> 
> kaiund posted his BIOS on another thread, he had the same problem as me so I tried it. Everything works fine now, I even OC'd slightly. 1420/3520. Will keep going up but I have no time for games right now


Cool. Glad you got it figured out.


----------



## unkota

I don't have any overclock for my MSI GTX 970, but GTA V (350.12 driver) keep randomly crashing during playing.
Sometimes It happens after 10 minutes of playing, sometimes I can play hours or even whole day.
I'm playing in 1440p if this is important. Temps never goes above 65*C during playing.
This is normal for GTA V and GTX 970 or I have to RMA card?

Game just minimize itself and I can't return back. Then I check Even Viewer and see this:

"Display driver nvlddmkm stopped responding and has successfully recovered."

What I already tried:

Reinstalling drivers via DDD in safe mode
Removing GeForce Experience
Lowering Clock Speed to the default value GTX 970 clock (my msi gtx 970 is factory overclocked).

Really annoying. Anyone have this issue?


----------



## reev3r

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *unkota*
> 
> I don't have any overclock for my MSI GTX 970, but GTA V (350.12 driver) keep randomly crashing during playing.
> Sometimes It happens after 10 minutes of playing, sometimes I can play hours or even whole day.
> I'm playing in 1440p if this is important. Temps never goes above 65*C during playing.
> This is normal for GTA V and GTX 970 or I have to RMA card?
> 
> Game just minimize itself and I can't return back. Then I check Even Viewer and see this:
> 
> "Display driver nvlddmkm stopped responding and has successfully recovered."
> 
> What I already tried:
> 
> Reinstalling drivers via DDD in safe mode
> Removing GeForce Experience
> Lowering Clock Speed to the default value GTX 970 clock (my msi gtx 970 is factory overclocked).
> 
> Really annoying. Anyone have this issue?


I have a GTX 970 and I do not experience this issue IN GTA V... Do you have this problem in any other games? I really doubt that it is the card itself, I suspect that you have some other software running that is causing the problem...


----------



## unkota

I have only Dark Souls 2 on my PC and I don't have this issue there, although this game is not resource demanding and run in DX9...
I have only skype, steam and geforce experience (+nvidia shadowplay) running on background when I play GTA V.
I doubt any of this could cause issue. If other people don't experience the same problem then probably I got faulty card...

I've been using it for 4 month and I had some random driver crashing during playing Far Cry 4 back in January. But I don't play it anymore and I don't know what to think...


----------



## Nw0rb

try disabling shadow play unkota


----------



## unkota

I tried. Still getting crash. I left 3Dmark 1.5 Demo in loop for 6 hours, but for some reason it didn't crashed.


----------



## Teskin89

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *unkota*
> 
> I tried. Still getting crash. I left 3Dmark 1.5 Demo in loop for 6 hours, but for some reason it didn't crashed.


This should prove that is not vga's fault.


----------



## kanttii

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *unkota*
> 
> I tried. Still getting crash. I left 3Dmark 1.5 Demo in loop for 6 hours, but for some reason it didn't crashed.


GTA V is VERY GPU hungry! I can run most games at like 1551mhz core 8ghz memory 1.256V, but GTA V crashes with or without artifacts or just goes black screen unless I have 1512 Core and 7924mhz memory at 1.256V. Did you try upping voltage a bit? That might help! But wow at stock settings O_O woow.


----------



## CODELESS

yeah, i only get Crashes if i over clock my GPU.
but the game is still fresh with lots of issues, i also got crashes with stock clocks and all but not as frequent now a days after the updates.

try backing up your game then uninstall it, then reinstall from your backup (assuming its a steam copy) i think that fixed my random crashes


----------



## Elvecio

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Hequaqua*
> 
> Any luck yet?


Nope, I decided to get the refund. Yesterday I got so many crashes during a single Dota match. So annoying.

Now I have to choose another gpu. Do you have any suggestion about the most reliable card? For "some reason" I cannot trust MSI anymore.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *unkota*
> 
> I don't have any overclock for my MSI GTX 970, but GTA V (350.12 driver) keep randomly crashing during playing.
> Sometimes It happens after 10 minutes of playing, sometimes I can play hours or even whole day.
> I'm playing in 1440p if this is important. Temps never goes above 65*C during playing.
> This is normal for GTA V and GTX 970 or I have to RMA card?
> 
> Game just minimize itself and I can't return back. Then I check Even Viewer and see this:
> 
> "Display driver nvlddmkm stopped responding and has successfully recovered."
> 
> What I already tried:
> 
> Reinstalling drivers via DDD in safe mode
> Removing GeForce Experience
> Lowering Clock Speed to the default value GTX 970 clock (my msi gtx 970 is factory overclocked).
> 
> Really annoying. Anyone have this issue?


Well, mine is similar, but can you tell me exactly what model of msi 970 is yours? (a photo of the box is OK as well)


----------



## moccor

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *unkota*
> 
> I don't have any overclock for my MSI GTX 970, but GTA V (350.12 driver) keep randomly crashing during playing.
> Sometimes It happens after 10 minutes of playing, sometimes I can play hours or even whole day.
> I'm playing in 1440p if this is important. Temps never goes above 65*C during playing.
> This is normal for GTA V and GTX 970 or I have to RMA card?
> 
> Game just minimize itself and I can't return back. Then I check Even Viewer and see this:
> 
> "Display driver nvlddmkm stopped responding and has successfully recovered."
> 
> What I already tried:
> 
> Reinstalling drivers via DDD in safe mode
> Removing GeForce Experience
> Lowering Clock Speed to the default value GTX 970 clock (my msi gtx 970 is factory overclocked).
> 
> Really annoying. Anyone have this issue?


I read somewhere that GTA 5 has a memory leak problem and increasing the Page File size to unrestricted (allows it to grow as much as needed) may fix your problem. Upon closing the game it should get rid of the extra wasted space in the PageFile


----------



## TheBoom

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Elvecio*
> 
> Nope, I decided to get the refund. Yesterday I got so many crashes during a single Dota match. So annoying.
> 
> Now I have to choose another gpu. Do you have any suggestion about the most reliable card? For "some reason" I cannot trust MSI anymore.
> Well, mine is similar, but can you tell me exactly what model of msi 970 is yours? (a photo of the box is OK as well)


I've had issues with every single one of my previously owned MSI components.

EVGA, Gigabyte G1 or Asus Strix seem to be good models.


----------



## unkota

Which one of these card will give me less issues? Which one I should get?

GigaByte GeForce GTX 970 [GV-N970WF3OC-4GD 1.0]
Inno3D GeForce GTX 970 HerculeZ X2 N97V-1SDN-M5DSX]
Asus GeForce GTX 970 [STRIX-GTX970-DC2OC-4GD5]

I don't plan overclock. I've read that Gigabyte has some throttling issues.
Does it appear only when people overlock or on stock clocks too?


----------



## Hequaqua

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TheBoom*
> 
> I've had issues with every single one of my previously owned MSI components.
> 
> EVGA, Gigabyte G1 or Asus Strix seem to be good models.


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *unkota*
> 
> Which one of these card will give me less issues? Which one I should get?
> 
> GigaByte GeForce GTX 970 [GV-N970WF3OC-4GD 1.0]
> Inno3D GeForce GTX 970 HerculeZ X2 N97V-1SDN-M5DSX]
> Asus GeForce GTX 970 [STRIX-GTX970-DC2OC-4GD5]
> 
> I don't plan overclock. I've read that Gigabyte has some throttling issues.
> Does it appear only when people overlock or on stock clocks too?


Hmmm...interesting about MSI.

I bought a used MSI Z77 board that has run like a champ since I bought it. I put that board in my son's computer when I upgraded to a MSI Z87 board. I added the MSI GTX970 and haven't had any problems out of any of the products. Maybe I'm lucky. I've heard that EVGA has the best customer service though. I have only had to contact MSI once. I had a question about which bios might be on the board before I purchased, but without the serial number they were unable to tell me.

As for my 970, like I said, no problems at all. It OC'd right out of the box to 1550/8000 game stable. With that said, I guess the most demanding game I play is probably Crysis 3. It seems to push my 970 and 4770 a little harder than BF4. While I love OC'ing, to me it's more of finding the setting that gives you nice results over several applications/games.








Sometimes, it is just the luck of the draw. Good companies some times have bad products. Sometimes bad companies have good products. I mean, look at the failure rate of Seagate HD's.
http://www.pcworld.com/article/2089464/three-year-27-000-drive-study-reveals-the-most-reliable-hard-drive-makers.html Granted they(Backblaze) were using consumer products in a enterprise setting.

I've still have, about 4-5 Seagate drives in use. I've also had many in the past. My failure rate....0%. Same holds true of my WD/Hitachi drives 0% failure rate. Maybe I'm just lucky when it comes to PC components. I wish had that luck with lottery tickets...lol









It is nice to have more information now though. I guess if I continued to have received bad products from a company, then I would tend to stay away too.

If you're not going to OC, then I wouldn't think throttling would be an issue with any of those cards. I guess the real question should be who has the best reliability/customer service. I haven't dealt with any of those mfg's. I'm sure others will chime in though.


----------



## Elvecio

I will not say MSI is a bad GPU producer. I also suspect something about my online shop I choose. They should have send me a MSI 4GD5 OC model. It was the last piece available in the store and so, it was a very good price. But when I received the package, it was a 4GD5T OC, a better model with double fans instead then a single blower. Well, ok, at first i thought I was lucky. But.... well, you know a lot about my crashing problems.

So, I can also assume it couldn't be MSI fault at all. My vendor could have give to me a refurbished model of the 5T since... don't know... maybe they didn't have the original model at all.


----------



## TheBoom

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Elvecio*
> 
> I will not say MSI is a bad GPU producer. I also suspect something about my online shop I choose. They should have send me a MSI 4GD5 OC model. It was the last piece available in the store and so, it was a very good price. But when I received the package, it was a 4GD5T OC, a better model with double fans instead then a single blower. Well, ok, at first i thought I was lucky. But.... well, you know a lot about my crashing problems.
> 
> So, I can also assume it couldn't be MSI fault at all. My vendor could have give to me a refurbished model of the 5T since... don't know... maybe they didn't have the original model at all.


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Hequaqua*
> 
> Hmmm...interesting about MSI.
> 
> I bought a used MSI Z77 board that has run like a champ since I bought it. I put that board in my son's computer when I upgraded to a MSI Z87 board. I added the MSI GTX970 and haven't had any problems out of any of the products. Maybe I'm lucky. I've heard that EVGA has the best customer service though. I have only had to contact MSI once. I had a question about which bios might be on the board before I purchased, but without the serial number they were unable to tell me.
> 
> As for my 970, like I said, no problems at all. It OC'd right out of the box to 1550/8000 game stable. With that said, I guess the most demanding game I play is probably Crysis 3. It seems to push my 970 and 4770 a little harder than BF4. While I love OC'ing, to me it's more of finding the setting that gives you nice results over several applications/games.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sometimes, it is just the luck of the draw. Good companies some times have bad products. Sometimes bad companies have good products. I mean, look at the failure rate of Seagate HD's.
> http://www.pcworld.com/article/2089464/three-year-27-000-drive-study-reveals-the-most-reliable-hard-drive-makers.html Granted they(Backblaze) were using consumer products in a enterprise setting.
> 
> I've still have, about 4-5 Seagate drives in use. I've also had many in the past. My failure rate....0%. Same holds true of my WD/Hitachi drives 0% failure rate. Maybe I'm just lucky when it comes to PC components. I wish had that luck with lottery tickets...lol
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It is nice to have more information now though. I guess if I continued to have received bad products from a company, then I would tend to stay away too.
> 
> If you're not going to OC, then I wouldn't think throttling would be an issue with any of those cards. I guess the real question should be who has the best reliability/customer service. I haven't dealt with any of those mfg's. I'm sure others will chime in though.


Yeah in the end it all boils down to the luck of the draw. I'm probably just unlucky with MSI. A few of my friends have had bad luck with them too.

In terms of customer service I couldn't really comment at a global/US level because everything in my country is handled by distributors and not the manufacturers themselves. But what I can say is the distributor for MSI did RMA my faulty GPUs and mobo every single time without putting up a fuss or anything like that.

I'd say go for either the EVGA SSC/FTW or the Asus Strix, from what I've been observing they seem to be the best so far (not that there is that much of a difference between all the manufacturers).


----------



## AngryGoldfish

Gigabyte, ASUS and eVGA, I would hazard a guess, have the fewest complaints—but they're by no means flawless, and they're also the most expensive. Brand loyalty is somewhat silly, IMO. Unless you deal directly with a specific staff member that treats you well, it's gullible and foolhardy. I think JayzTwoCents, for instance, is friends with an eVGA representative. This would encourage me to buy eVGA out of 'loyalty'. Otherwise it's whoever has what I want for the right price. My brother didn't want a Gigabyte 970 'cause his last card, a Gigabyte 560ti, went tits up on him. He was going to go eVGA. He ended up going Gigabyte again 'cause they offered the best 970 available. He's happy. It's 90% luck of the draw. That last 10% is whether your country has a better customer service team, whether your retailer treats its customers well, etc.


----------



## Wirerat

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *AngryGoldfish*
> 
> Gigabyte, ASUS and eVGA, I would hazard a guess, have the fewest complaints-but they're by no means flawless, and they're also the most expensive. Brand loyalty is somewhat silly, IMO. Unless you deal directly with a specific staff member that treats you well, it's gullible and foolhardy. I think JayzTwoCents, for instance, is friends with an eVGA representative. This would encourage me to buy eVGA out of 'loyalty'. Otherwise it's whoever has what I want for the right price. My brother didn't want a Gigabyte 970 'cause his last card, a Gigabyte 560ti, went tits up on him. He was going to go eVGA. He ended up going Gigabyte again 'cause they offered the best 970 available. He's happy. It's 90% luck of the draw. That last 10% is whether your country has a better customer service team, whether your retailer treats its customers well, etc.


imo, if you get a 970 and get 1500mhz core 8000mhz memory at reasonable temps without throttling game stable your set. No matter the brand.

Most can get the 1500 some struggle on the memory by a 100-200mhz.

Anything above that is for glorious Epeen.

I was very close to going with a gigabyte gaming g1 and but I knew I was about to go full loop and I didnt need that giant pcb/cooler.

I bought an evga card just because I knew they were cool with honoring warranty after the card has been under a waterblock.


----------



## JoeDirt

*Notice:* New version of NVFlash with bypass checks is now out!
Please see my thread for information that you will need to know - HERE


----------



## blaze2210

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *JoeDirt*
> 
> *Notice:* New version of NVFlash with bypass checks is now out!
> Please see my thread for information that you will need to know - HERE


I've been doing a bunch of tinkering with my BIOSes today, and started to get really tired of having to disable then re-enable the cards. So I'm very glad to hear that the new version should be handling that process for me.
















EDIT: New version definitely makes it a little easier to flash a BIOS.


----------



## TheBoom

Hmm, there is also a version that allows you to flash between models or even cards? (e.g. 980 to 970 bios).

Tempted to flash the Zotac Core edition bios to my card which is the vanilla zotac but afraid of bricking it lol.

Edit : No dice. Crashes on Windows entry. Just wasted 30 mins lol. At least the card isn't bricked.


----------



## Wirerat

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TheBoom*
> 
> Hmm, there is also a version that allows you to flash between models or even cards? (e.g. 980 to 970 bios).
> 
> Tempted to flash the Zotac Core edition bios to my card which is the vanilla zotac but afraid of bricking it lol.


I would not try it. Not unless its with a dual bios card. It most likely will brick the card. That core edition has completely different power delivery.


----------



## PalominoCreek

So I pushed the card to 1445/3545









Will leave it there for now. It's +40/+40. Gained like two max overall FPS in Valley though so I got that going for me.


----------



## brochachoz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TheBoom*
> 
> Hmm, there is also a version that allows you to flash between models or even cards? (e.g. 980 to 970 bios).
> 
> Tempted to flash the Zotac Core edition bios to my card which is the vanilla zotac but afraid of bricking it lol.
> 
> Edit : No dice. Crashes on Windows entry. Just wasted 30 mins lol. At least the card isn't bricked.


NVM. Were you using the bios I gave you? lol. I still haven't tried the modded bios you gave me.. The summer heat gives me a total of *75c* max temp when gaming and *40c* on idle *with the stock bios*.


----------



## iARDAs

Thinking of grabbing an Asus Strix 970. I will not manually OC the GPU further. How is the fan? Is it noisy?


----------



## XanderTheGoober

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *iARDAs*
> 
> Thinking of grabbing an Asus Strix 970. I will not manually OC the GPU further. How is the fan? Is it noisy?


From what I have heard the strix is one of the more quieter coolers. should be fine with stock fan profile.


----------



## iARDAs

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *XanderTheGoober*
> 
> From what I have heard the strix is one of the more quieter coolers. should be fine with stock fan profile.


Good to know.

Is the 3.5GB dilemma of the 970s really affect the GPU?

I am going to be gaming at 1080p 60fps and will let geforce experience to decide the best settings for the game and will not deal with it myself. Would I still run into issues?


----------



## pokerapar88

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *iARDAs*
> 
> Good to know.
> 
> Is the 3.5GB dilemma of the 970s really affect the GPU?
> 
> I am going to be gaming at 1080p 60fps and will let geforce experience to decide the best settings for the game and will not deal with it myself. Would I still run into issues?


Yes and no. Vram will not be an issue as GF experience rarely recommends 4K in most games. GF experience does not take into account many factors such as CPU or constant 60FPS. It will give you best visual quality above 30fps (given its a graphics heavy title). Also, some games such as GTA V, stutter or suffer from some visual settings which are actually activated by GF experience (like some advanced graphics settings. So, in my oppinion, it's best if you fiddle around settings until you find your sweet spot.


----------



## iARDAs

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *pokerapar88*
> 
> Yes. GF experience does not take into account many factors such as CPU or constant 60FPS. It will give you best visual quality above 30fps (given its a graphics heavy title). Also, some games such as GTA V, stutter or suffer from some visual settings which are actually activated by GF experience (like some advanced graphics settings. So, in my oppinion, it's best if you fiddle around settings until you find your sweet spot.


Yeah thats what I was worried about. When I left PC gaming 1.5 years ago, I used to play games using GFE, and it would optimize the game for above 40 fps performance. I was wondering if it evolved and actually gave us freedom to choose a specific configuration and let GFE decide what is best to achieve it. Such as 1080p 60fps.


----------



## TheBoom

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *brochachoz*
> 
> NVM. Were you using the bios I gave you? lol. I still haven't tried the modded bios you gave me.. The summer heat gives me a total of *75c* max temp when gaming and *40c* on idle *with the stock bios*.


Yeah I was. Guess I'm stuck with 1.212v after all.

So did you get the waterblock for your card?


----------



## AngryGoldfish

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *iARDAs*
> 
> Yeah thats what I was worried about. When I left PC gaming 1.5 years ago, I used to play games using GFE, and it would optimize the game for above 40 fps performance. I was wondering if it evolved and actually gave us freedom to choose a specific configuration and let GFE decide what is best to achieve it. Such as 1080p 60fps.


There is a very basic slider that allows you to select between performance and quality. I don't use GF Experience as it does not take into account Vsync or those who wish to game at higher FPS than 60.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Wirerat*
> 
> imo, if you get a 970 and get 1500mhz core 8000mhz memory at reasonable temps without throttling game stable your set. No matter the brand.
> 
> Most can get the 1500 some struggle on the memory by a 100-200mhz.
> 
> Anything above that is for glorious Epeen.
> 
> I was very close to going with a gigabyte gaming g1 and but I knew I was about to go full loop and I didnt need that giant pcb/cooler.
> 
> I bought an evga card just because I knew they were cool with honoring warranty after the card has been under a waterblock.


Above 1500Mhz does net me higher scores, but not much. I'd much rather be able to hit 8000Mhz on the memory.

I think if the 980ti and AMD 390X don't impress me very much for 1440p gaming, I'll probably sell the G1 970 and pick up a 980 Classy and stick to 1080p until Pascal.


----------



## Carmaine

Hey guys, I got an *EVGA 970 SSC ACX 2.0* and would like to as if this heatsink is normal for EVGA 970 owners? I thought it was all aluminum?


----------



## Wirerat

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Carmaine*
> 
> Hey guys, I got an *EVGA 970 SSC ACX 2.0* and would like to as if this heatsink is normal for EVGA 970 owners? I thought it was all aluminum?
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


you dont have acx 2.0. The ssc is acx 2.0+. Note the "+" at the end. The card you have is superior on Air.

Here is my acx 2.0 from my ftw


The only advantage of the older acx 2.0 is bitspower and EK make full cover blocks for them.


Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


----------



## Carmaine

Thanks for the info Wirerat!


----------



## Hequaqua

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *bluedevil*
> 
> I will post up a pic of my KillAWatt when under full load on my 4790k and 970 and we will quiet the haters. Trust me in my words, you are spot on.


I just got my KillAWatt reader.

Settings:
CPU [email protected]
GPU GTX970 1550/7000 [email protected] keeps the GPU memory at stock(7000)
Corsiar H60 w/ 2 120mm fans+pump
4 120mm case fans
2 90mm fans cooling GPU

I was running [email protected] and Valley at the same time. I wanted to load both the CPU/GPU.


----------



## flexy123

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *PalominoCreek*
> 
> So I pushed the card to 1445/3545


Wow..we have a badass here







A whole 40 on the memory...I hope your card won't explode







I would take cover if I were you...

On a serious note.... 99,99% of cards, be it Kepler or Maxwell WON'T have any problem adding in Afterburner +400 to the memory, and most of the cards will also do +450 easily. Some +475. This because the memory chips are actually specced like this but come 1Ghz clocked lower on the cards. (Kepler: 6000, chips rated at 7000, Maxwell 7000, chips rated at 8000). I recommend in Afterburner anywhere from +400 to +475 and not trying to max the memory OC to +500, this is foolish too because videomemory does internal CRC corrections.


----------



## flexy123

>>
I see more signs of instability at lower clock speeds
>>

Not wanting to get too technical....the DEFAULT Bios of Maxwell cards has "less than optimal" voltage tables built in, to say it mildly.
This is a problem when you overclock and add clocks, say, with Afterburner.

It can happen you have a great, stable overclock at the maximum "boost bin" (boost clock), but when it throttles, at the lower clocks, the voltage as specified in the BIOS is not sufficient.
I just spent an entire afternoon adjusting and making a new "voltage table" in my GTX 970 Bios, where the max OC I am getting at my max voltage (1.212) for 1506 is the last entry of the table...and then adjusted all the clocks throughout the voltage table..had to do this to prevent it crash at lower power target, like 70% when it clocks down.


----------



## pokerapar88

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *flexy123*
> 
> Wow..we have a badass here
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> A whole 40 on the memory...I hope your card won't explode
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I would take cover if I were you...
> 
> On a serious note.... 99,99% of cards, be it Kepler or Maxwell WON'T have any problem adding in Afterburner +400 to the memory, and most of the cards will also do +450 easily. Some +475. This because the memory chips are actually specced like this but come 1Ghz clocked lower on the cards. (Kepler: 6000, chips rated at 7000, Maxwell 7000, chips rated at 8000). I recommend in Afterburner anywhere from +400 to +475 and not trying to max the memory OC to +500, this is foolish too because videomemory does internal CRC corrections.


My GTX 970 G1 doesn't like to play games at anything more than 1490/+199 on the mems. Anytime I go higher and start touching the mv some games (especially online games such as GTA V, TESO, DA:I) tend to crash. On other games I can do 1550/+400 and it is rock solid with temps below 70ºC
Sooooo I cannot get why or what is that generates instability, be it a vdroop bc the card is set to adaptive energy settings or what.. but I don't want to lose the 2D clock in idle....
On the other hand the only setting I did notice that added instability was adaptive vsync, especially in dragon age inquisition. My card is V1.1 but it has Samsung mems.


----------



## flexy123

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *pokerapar88*
> 
> My GTX 970 G1 doesn't like to play games at anything more than 1490/+199 on the mems. Anytime I go higher and start touching the mv some games (especially online games such as GTA V, TESO, DA:I) tend to crash. On other games I can do 1550/+400 and it is rock solid with tems below 70ºC
> Sooooo I cannot get why or what is that generates instability, be it a vdroop bc the card is set to adaptive energy settings or what.. but I don't want to lose the 2D clock in idle....
> On the other hand the only setting I did notice that added instability was adaptive vsync.


There may be other factors at play, I don't THINK that the +199 should be an issue. More maybe that you have some problem with TDP and power draw, or the problem that the card is not stable at lower clocks. (Something relatively common if you add high clocks with Afterburner. It would require to tweak and edit the bios and possibly the entire voltage table to make sure that each CLK in the bios actually gets sufficient voltage. That being said, 1490/199 is still "ok".


----------



## pokerapar88

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *flexy123*
> 
> There may be other factors at play, I don't THINK that the +199 should be an issue. More maybe that you have some problem with TDP and power draw, or the problem that the card is not stable at lower clocks. (Something relatively common if you add high clocks with Afterburner. It would require to tweak and edit the bios and possibly the entire voltage table to make sure that each CLK in the bios actually gets sufficient voltage. That being said, 1490/199 is still "ok".


I know it is ok, problem is I can loop Heaven or valley all day long with 1550/8000 +87mv but some games just won't be stable.


----------



## flexy123

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *pokerapar88*
> 
> I know it is ok, problem is I can loop Heaven or valley all day long with 1550/8000 +87mv but some games just won't be stable.


Weird, I found Heaven the most demanding benchmark for now..bu then I haven't played GTA V for long. But Heaven on Extreme/Ultra is my standard test so to speak.

Edit: Otherwise, I would gladly take a G1 over my crappy SC ACX2.0 any day


----------



## iARDAs

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Hequaqua*
> 
> I just got my KillAWatt reader.
> 
> Settings:
> CPU [email protected]
> GPU GTX970 1550/7000 [email protected] keeps the GPU memory at stock(7000)
> Corsiar H60 w/ 2 120mm fans+pump
> 4 120mm case fans
> 2 90mm fans cooling GPU
> 
> I was running [email protected] and Valley at the same time. I wanted to load both the CPU/GPU.


Wow. Your entire setup with some nice OC only draws that much power.

Man a 850W PSU might be an overkill for my upcoming setup than.

4790k
Asus Strix GTX 970
Possible Corsair H90 in the future.


----------



## Wirerat

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *iARDAs*
> 
> Wow. Your entire setup with some nice OC only draws that much power.
> 
> Man a 850W PSU might be an overkill for my upcoming setup than.
> 
> 4790k
> Asus Strix GTX 970
> Possible Corsair H90 in the future.


yea a 450 watt could power that easy.

I have a seasonic G750 and a 4790k/970. I have double what I need.

Only reason I have a 750w is because I was using two 660ti's before I got the 970.


----------



## pokerapar88

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *flexy123*
> 
> Weird, I found Heaven the most demanding benchmark for now..bu then I haven't played GTA V for long. But Heaven on Extreme/Ultra is my standard test so to speak.
> 
> Edit: Otherwise, I would gladly take a G1 over my crappy SC ACX2.0 any day


Yes, I found it so too. but it seems that it is not the constant demand but extreme fluctuations in the graphical demand that make it crash. Try an online game like The elder scrolls online or something similar and your precious "stable" OC goes to .... well you know... at least in my case. I don't know why it happens, really.


----------



## iARDAs

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Wirerat*
> 
> yea a 450 watt could power that easy.
> 
> I have a seasonic G750 and a 4790k/970. I have double what I need.
> 
> Only reason I have a 750w is because I was using two 660ti's before I got the 970.


I think I will go with a 750W instead of 850W just in case I go SLI. Not that I will but the 600W options I see are BRONZE instead of GOLD which I believe increases the electricity bill.


----------



## Wirerat

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *iARDAs*
> 
> I think I will go with a 750W instead of 850W just in case I go SLI. Not that I will but the 600W options I see are BRONZE instead of GOLD which I believe increases the electricity bill.


thats tiny difference on the light bill. Dont let that be the deciding facter.


----------



## PalominoCreek

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *flexy123*
> 
> Wow..we have a badass here
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> A whole 40 on the memory...I hope your card won't explode
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I would take cover if I were you...
> 
> On a serious note.... 99,99% of cards, be it Kepler or Maxwell WON'T have any problem adding in Afterburner +400 to the memory, and most of the cards will also do +450 easily. Some +475. This because the memory chips are actually specced like this but come 1Ghz clocked lower on the cards. (Kepler: 6000, chips rated at 7000, Maxwell 7000, chips rated at 8000). I recommend in Afterburner anywhere from +400 to +475 and not trying to max the memory OC to +500, this is foolish too because videomemory does internal CRC corrections.


There's no need to be sarcastic and/or condescending. I have said many times in this thread that I'm new to OC'ing, hell, I'm new to having an actual PC. I was stuck with an 8 year old turd for a long time. I came to this forum just to learn how to overclock and be informed. First I OC'd my 4670k and now I'm finally NOT scared to OC my card.

The info is fine but the tone was a little bit ****ish to say the least. I will further OC in the future, but all in due time, glad to know that this card can be pushed to "extreme limits" without a problem. I think it's one of the strong points of the 970, we may have 3.5GB but at least we can OC our cards unlike 290/x owners who would turn their PC's into ovens in the same scenario.


----------



## flexy123

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *PalominoCreek*
> 
> There's no need to be sarcastic and/or condescending. I have said many times in this thread that I'm new to OC'ing, hell, I'm new to having an actual PC. I was stuck with an 8 year old turd for a long time. I came to this forum just to learn how to overclock and be informed. First I OC'd my 4670k and now I'm finally NOT scared to OC my card.
> 
> The info is fine but the tone was a little bit ****ish to say the least. I will further OC in the future, but all in due time, glad to know that this card can be pushed to "extreme limits" without a problem. I think it's one of the strong points of the 970, we may have 3.5GB but at least we can OC our cards unlike 290/x owners who would turn their PC's into ovens in the same scenario.


It was meant as a joke...I wasn't sarcastic. (Maybe I should have added some smileys







) I just found it funny the +40 on the memory and I saw your smiley in the post so I assumed you found it funny too...so..no offense please







I apologize if it came across wrong, wasn't meant like that!


----------



## Wallboy

I have SLI MSI 970 Twin Frozr V cards and will be overclocking these soon. I didn't notice any sort of guide/tutorial or what software I should be using to test these cards. With SLI, do you keep both cards OC settings the same? Or do you overclock one at a time? I'll probably read the last 100 pages of this thread to get an idea of this process.

Thanks.


----------



## blaze2210

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Wallboy*
> 
> I have SLI MSI 970 Twin Frozr V cards and will be overclocking these soon. I didn't notice any sort of guide/tutorial or what software I should be using to test these cards. With SLI, do you keep both cards OC settings the same? Or do you overclock one at a time? I'll probably read the last 100 pages of this thread to get an idea of this process.
> 
> Thanks.


That depends on the cards, in my opinion. The pair of 760s I have seem to have different requirements, so they had different OC settings. The pair of 970s I have seem to run pretty much the same, so they are running the same BIOS mod that I've been working on, and reach the same level at the same voltage.

So I'd say start out with the settings linked, then if you notice one of the cards lagging behind, then set some individual settings.


----------



## iARDAs

Ok gents. New question. İ5 4670k a bottlebeck for 970 sli?


----------



## DeathAngel74

I think yes...The i5 4460 bottlenecked my gtx 960.


----------



## hyp36rmax

*I shall join your ranks with an EVGA GTX 970 FTW for my HTPC | Steambox *













*Build Log: #cinePLEX: *Link


----------



## blaze2210

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *iARDAs*
> 
> Ok gents. New question. İ5 4670k a bottlebeck for 970 sli?


I wouldn't say so, that's what I'm currently running. My 4670k is OC'd to 4.6ghz, and I have 2 of the 970 SSC cards.


----------



## kanttii

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *blaze2210*
> 
> I wouldn't say so, that's what I'm currently running. My 4670k is OC'd to 4.6ghz, and I have 2 of the 970 SSC cards.


Yeh. 4.4Ghz i5 4670K here also. Can't get it higher no matter the voltage, so I went with 4.4ghz and 1.21V to keep it cooler with this Macho Rev.B cooler







I don't think it's a bottleneck, though with some games you sure can get better performance with an i7 4790K because of the extra 4 threads. The price is quite a lot more, too.. i5 4670K and 4690K seem to be the sweet spot with both price and performance for gamers, and I'm using this PC for coding + photo and video editing and general graphics work (for example some posters with 16 000 pixels horizontally) and it works really well. A RAMdisk helps, too, for Adobe tools + browser + shadowplay cache









So guys what kinda problems have you had with SLI 970 if any? How serious? I had some horrible SLI and CrossFire problems some years ago and I've wanted to stay out of multi-card setups since then, but it's becoming increasingly tempting to get a mobo that supports SLI and a new 970 because this card sure is a beast. Microstuttering, crashes, slower performance than 1 card etc?


----------



## reev3r

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *iARDAs*
> 
> Ok gents. New question. İ5 4670k a bottlebeck for 970 sli?


I don't think that any modern processor with more than 2 cores will be a GPU bottleneck. Even when I was rocking dual 770's my prevjous 3770K (running a 4930K now, and it never exceeds ~25%) never went above 25-40% usage (depending on the game). So you would be hard pressed to have your CPU be a bottleneck with multi-GPU configurations... Just my observation on the matter at least...


----------



## Wirerat

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *blaze2210*
> 
> I wouldn't say so, that's what I'm currently running. My 4670k is OC'd to 4.6ghz, and I have 2 of the 970 SSC cards.


a haswell i5 is a great match to a 970.


----------



## brochachoz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TheBoom*
> 
> Yeah I was. Guess I'm stuck with 1.212v after all.
> 
> So did you get the waterblock for your card?


Nah, I decided to trade my card in for the GTX 970 Hall of Fame from GALAX. It's priced similarly to the amp extreme core edition here in my country so I think the HOF is worth the value.


----------



## Buxty

Would you lot say i'd see a benefit going from my i3-4150 to something like an i5-4430 that I could get for ~£99?


----------



## AngryGoldfish

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *iARDAs*
> 
> Ok gents. New question. İ5 4670k a bottlebeck for 970 sli?


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DeathAngel74*
> 
> I think yes...The i5 4460 bottlenecked my gtx 960.


There is almost no reason at all for a 4670K to bottleneck SLI 970's. Referring to stock speeds, if you went with a 5820K, your FPS might increase by 5 FPS depending on the title. This would be a €800-1000 upgrade for 5 frames extra. If you went with a 4770K, your FPS might increase by 1 or 2 frames. €350 for 2 frames? A 4790K, because of its stock higher frequency might net you 3-4 FPS extra. If you're editing, coding, rendering, benchmarking, etc., this might be a worthy upgrade. Otherwise, a 4670K will be fine for SLI 970's. Anyone who says otherwise is over-exaggerating what 'bottlenecking' means.


----------



## DeathAngel74

sorry I didn't see that part about SLI. About sli? I'm going to get a second 960 in an hour. Do I need 2 hdmi cables connected to tv? or just the primary gpu connected and sli bridge installed? TIA


----------



## Azefore

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DeathAngel74*
> 
> sorry I didn't see that part about SLI. About sli? I'm going to get a second 960 in an hour. Do I need 2 hdmi cables connected to tv? or just the primary gpu connected and sli bridge installed? TIA


Nope just the one cable from the primary card going into the tv and you'll be set.


----------



## PriestOfSin

Well, I think I'm going to just get a 970 and be done with it. I've been debating between 970, 980, 980ti, titan x, and 295x2 for about a month, and I just can't justify spending THAT MUCH on a GPU when I know I'm going to swap it out in two to three years. Here's hoping the 3.5GB memory issue won't be such a big deal at 1920x1080.


----------



## PalominoCreek

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *PriestOfSin*
> 
> Well, I think I'm going to just get a 970 and be done with it. I've been debating between 970, 980, 980ti, titan x, and 295x2 for about a month, and I just can't justify spending THAT MUCH on a GPU when I know I'm going to swap it out in two to three years. Here's hoping the 3.5GB memory issue won't be such a big deal at 1920x1080.


Those cards are so completely overkill for 1080p anyway. I'd personally wait for AMD's 300 series but if you are an NVIDIA guy the 970 is fine.


----------



## doza

just came to say i tried dirt relly 2015 on strix970 (1500mhz),and game runs on 2560x1440, ultra and 4xaa cap'ed at 60fps anything above this u wont have 100% locked 60fps, but game looks greath only problem is driving is too hard


----------



## kaistledine

I did a clean install of my drivers and ever since randomly my core clock gets stuck at 539.5Mhz and wont change ? anyone else had issues like this ?


----------



## Azefore

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kaistledine*
> 
> I did a clean install of my drivers and ever since randomly my core clock gets stuck at 539.5Mhz and wont change ? anyone else had issues like this ?


It's a bug I've seen common for a lot of users so far, if you're running fullscreen just alt-tab out and in quickly and it'll clock back up like it's supposed to.

2 buddies and myself deal with it. I had it on my 780 but then on my 970s I haven't had it happen again.


----------



## PureBlackFire

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *iARDAs*
> 
> Wow. Your entire setup with some nice OC only draws that much power.
> 
> Man a 850W PSU might be an overkill for my upcoming setup than.
> 
> 4790k
> Asus Strix GTX 970
> Possible Corsair H90 in the future.


yes, this is the real world power draw of these parts, but psu hysterics never dies! in any case, your setup is fine. just buy two more 970's for some 3 way SLI action.


----------



## PalominoCreek

At 1450/3550 it's going over 70C quite often. Everytime it reaches +95% GPU utilization actually. I wouldn't say it's disappointing but I expected temps. to be less... hot if you will. Saw it at 74C today, that's a first.

Could it be because of the overclocking? What are you guys temps usually?


----------



## PureBlackFire

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *PalominoCreek*
> 
> At 1450/3550 it's going over 70C quite often. Everytime it reaches +95% GPU utilization actually. I wouldn't say it's disappointing but I expected temps. to be less... hot if you will. Saw it at 74C today, that's a first.
> 
> Could it be because of the overclocking? What are you guys temps usually?


I notice different temps based on load, even at the same clocks. in GW2 my gpu stays in the 45c to 52c range. the same clocks in valley loop and the card runs 64c. Crysis 3 it runs 59c to 65c. what are you playing/running when it goes to 74c? what is your case airflow and are you using the default fan profile? all these factors can influence load temps.


----------



## PalominoCreek

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *PureBlackFire*
> 
> I notice different temps based on load, even at the same clocks. in GW2 my gpu stays in the 45c to 52c range. the same clocks in valley loop and the card runs 64c. Crysis 3 it runs 59c to 65c. what are you playing/running when it goes to 74c? what is your case airflow and are you using the default fan profile? all these factors can influence load temps.


Sleeping Dogs. Most of the game is usually at like 70/80% GPU util. but on some scenarios and cutscenes it goes up to 97% and temps go out of control, otherwise it's at sub-70 most of the times.

Airflow is not very good right now and it's spring so they both could influence the temps I guess.


----------



## PureBlackFire

even so, 74c isn't really bad. unless that's at 100% fan speed.


----------



## NoctisLucis

Hi guys..

I need some suggestion from GTX 970 user, about difference between :

MSI GTX 970 4Gb 4GD5T
MSI GTX 970 Gaming 4Gb

is there any complaint for 4GD5T version?
because there price diff is about USD 80 in my country

is there any diff in build quality?

thank you


----------



## Wirerat

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *NoctisLucis*
> 
> Hi guys..
> 
> I need some suggestion from GTX 970 user, about difference between :
> 
> MSI GTX 970 4Gb 4GD5T
> MSI GTX 970 Gaming 4Gb
> 
> is there any complaint for 4GD5T version?
> because there price diff is about USD 80 in my country
> 
> is there any diff in build quality?
> 
> thank you


The gaming is clocked higher out of the box.


----------



## DeathAngel74

I got rid of my 750TI and 960. I have come over to the dark side and joined the 970 club!

EVGAGTX970SSCACX2..0_1.275v_1532Mhz_AIR.zip 136k .zip file

*No throttling or perfcaps.*


Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!











http://www.3dmark.com/3dm/6840661


----------



## hertz9753

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DeathAngel74*
> 
> I got rid of my 750TI and 960. I have come over to the dark side and joined the 970 club!
> 
> EVGAGTX970SSCACX2..0_1.275v_1532Mhz_AIR.zip 136k .zip file
> 
> *No throttling or perfcaps.*
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> http://www.3dmark.com/3dm/6839189


Nope, because I own all of the cards. I'm not a member in any of these clubs but I still post.


----------



## DeathAngel74




----------



## ludkoto

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *PalominoCreek*
> 
> At 1450/3550 it's going over 70C quite often. Everytime it reaches +95% GPU utilization actually. I wouldn't say it's disappointing but I expected temps. to be less... hot if you will. Saw it at 74C today, that's a first.
> 
> Could it be because of the overclocking? What are you guys temps usually?


I rarely get over 66C i got a 970 G1 Gaming now is clocked at 1519 core and 7600 memory 1.237V very bad memory can't get over 7650 can go higher on core thou but heard its pointless.
This temp is when playing GTA V only game i play atm


----------



## blaze2210

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ludkoto*
> 
> I rarely get over 66C i got a 970 G1 Gaming now is clocked at 1519 core and 7600 memory 1.237V very bad memory can't get over 7650 can go higher on core thou but heard its pointless.
> This temp is when playing GTA V only game i play atm


Is that that max voltage that you can get, or is that just where you decided to stop? I think some more voltage could potentially help solve that memory issue.


----------



## Wallboy

Does anyone know the temperature at which the fans are enabled on the MSI 970 Twin FrozrV cards? I need to setup a custom fan profile in MSI Afterburner as the stock profile seems too conservative for the upper range of temperatures. But I'd like to keep the 0% mode when there is no load. I believe it's around 45-50C? Also do you guys prefer linear or step mode for a fan profile?

Also there is a prioritize mode in Afterburner that defaults to Temperature @ 80C. I can switch it between Temp and Power. What should I set it to once I begin overclocking these cards?

Thanks.


----------



## Wirerat

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *blaze2210*
> 
> Is that that max voltage that you can get, or is that just where you decided to stop? I think some more voltage could potentially help solve that memory issue.


Most of those cards have hynix memory. Uping the voltage wont push the memory higher than 7600-7700mhz. Thats just as high as those modules go. The samsung memory hits 8000+ with no voltage added.


----------



## ludkoto

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *blaze2210*
> 
> Is that that max voltage that you can get, or is that just where you decided to stop? I think some more voltage could potentially help solve that memory issue.


I can go higher but i think thats stable and i don\t think i need more speed. I think i managed 1.62 GHz on core with 1.32v played for 2h i think maybe that time i had over 70C. Not sure should i bother with higher OC considering my ram doesn't clock much.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Wirerat*
> 
> Most of those cards have hynix memory. Uping the voltage wont push the memory higher than 7600-7700mhz. Thats just as high as those modules go. The samsung memory hits 8000+ with no voltage added.


Yeah it is hynix i wen't to 1.237 coz i crashed once at 1.225 in GTA V but i think it was the game bug. But lasy to make new bios and retest the lower voltage 1.237 ain't that much.


----------



## TopicClocker

Hey! How is everyone in here?


----------



## hurricane28

I am fine thnx









just enjoying my GTX 970 gaming 4G









How you doing?


----------



## TopicClocker

I'm good! I've made a few slight modifications to my build(changing fans etc), and also tested my max overclock a little bit more, it seems I can get 1550MHz Core and 7.760MHz Memory.
I also can't wait to get an i7 soon!


----------



## hurricane28

Nice, i can clock my Memory to over 8000Mhz (I have Samsung Memory) on the core i can get 1540 game stable at +50 on the volts.

What I7 are you buying?


----------



## ace ventura069

I am considering of buying sli gtx 970 cards,

What cards would you guys sugest ?

I whas thinking One of these :

https://www.caseking.de/shop/catalog/Grafikkarten/NVIDIA-Grafikkarten/NVIDIA-GTX-970-Serie:::10452_10651_11361.html?filter=manufacturers:45,260,342,356;price:19,1095&sort=pname_asc


----------



## AngryGoldfish

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *PalominoCreek*
> 
> At 1450/3550 it's going over 70C quite often. Everytime it reaches +95% GPU utilization actually. I wouldn't say it's disappointing but I expected temps. to be less... hot if you will. Saw it at 74C today, that's a first.
> 
> Could it be because of the overclocking? What are you guys temps usually?


The best heatsink and cooler is undoubtedly the G1 Gaming Windforce cooler. It trumps all the others. It has a throttling point of 65°C, which is really low (and completely unnecessary). I top out at 64°C after many hours of GTA V with voltage modifications and stock fan profile. My clocks vary from game to game, but I'm at 1520Mhz at the moment. GTA is an unstable game, I found, so I downclock to 1520/7600Mhz, just to be safe. With a lesser load, no overclocks and stock voltages, I rarely go above 60°C. The only thing that weakens the G1 Gaming is Gigabyte's decision to use Hynix memory on most of their cards. Otherwise it would be the go-to 970 in almost all regards. It's quiet, cool, has the fewest limitations for overclocking (apart from the memory), looks fantastic, is well built, has solid support team, and isn't overpriced. Its only faults for the overclocking are a low thermal throttling point and Hynix memory.


----------



## Kovoet

Got 2 x EVGA GTX970 FTW+'s


----------



## Arizonian

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ace ventura069*
> 
> I am considering of buying sli gtx 970 cards,
> 
> What cards would you guys sugest ?
> 
> I whas thinking One of these :
> 
> https://www.caseking.de/shop/catalog/Grafikkarten/NVIDIA-Grafikkarten/NVIDIA-GTX-970-Serie:::10452_10651_11361.html?filter=manufacturers:45,260,342,356;price:19,1095&sort=pname_asc


Gigabyte G1 or MSI Gaming would be the two I'd look at for 970's. Top two IMO.


----------



## iARDAs

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Arizonian*
> 
> Gigabyte G1 or MSI Gaming would be the two I'd look at for 970's. Top two IMO.


Hey there my friend. How have you been? Guess what? Making a comeback to PC and buying a GTX 970 myself









How do you rate the Asus Strix 970?


----------



## ace ventura069

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Arizonian*
> 
> Gigabyte G1 or MSI Gaming would be the two I'd look at for 970's. Top two IMO.


what do you think about the reference one ? i really like how they look 
or the inno3d's are these also any good?


----------



## Arizonian

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *iARDAs*
> 
> Hey there my friend. How have you been? Guess what? Making a comeback to PC and buying a GTX 970 myself
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> How do you rate the Asus Strix 970?


What's up jARDAS! Glad to hear your in a position to make a PC gaming come back.









I think you'll find this thread will help you make a decision - *GTX 970 Feature Showdown: ASUS STRIX vs MSI Gaming vs Gigabyte G1*

The Strix is OK, has good power delivery, just not the best over clocker with a lower TDP. 970's I'd recommend is the GB G1 and MSI Gaming. MSI might over clock better with 6 phase than the G1 5 phase (depending OC luck of the draw) but the G1 comes with back plate like the Strix where the MSI Gaming does not.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ace ventura069*
> 
> what do you think about the reference one ? i really like how they look
> or the inno3d's are these also any good?


Unless your going to sandwich 970's SLI I don't like the reference but that's a personal thing. Haven't done my homework on the inno3d to comment.


----------



## ace ventura069

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Arizonian*
> 
> What's up jARDAS! Glad to hear your in a position to make a PC gaming come back.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I think you'll find this thread will help you make a decision - *GTX 970 Feature Showdown: ASUS STRIX vs MSI Gaming vs Gigabyte G1*
> 
> The Strix is OK, has good power delivery, just not the best over clocker with a lower TDP. 970's I'd recommend is the GB G1 and MSI Gaming. MSI might over clock better with 6 phase than the G1 5 phase (depending OC luck of the draw) but the G1 comes with back plate like the Strix where the MSI Gaming does not.
> Unless your going to sandwich 970's SLI I don't like the reference but that's a personal thing. Haven't done my homework on the inno3d to comment.


what kind of overclock you have and wich card?
maybe some bench scores ?


----------



## DeathAngel74

I just bought the evga gtx 970 ssc acx 2.0 yesterday. I was not a great overclocker out the box. I had to fiddle around with the bios myself.


Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!












http://www.3dmark.com/3dm/6840661

But I've always used EVGA, except for the PNY 750


----------



## Arizonian

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ace ventura069*
> 
> what kind of overclock you have and wich card?
> maybe some bench scores ?


I only did bench tests in SLI. No single GPU test. Split them apart, now in the other two rigs listed in signature.

Gigabyte G1 SLI i7 3770K *4.49 GHz*

3DMark 11 - *21754*
3DMark 11 Extreme - *10517*
Firestrike - *17725*
Firestrike Extreme - *10034*
Valley - *113 FPS*


Spoiler: Valley Screenshot







MSI Afterburner +50mV +112 Power +122 Core Clock +395 Memory Manual Fan Curve

*1526* Core *1950* Memory GPU 99% TDP 98%

GPU 1 *86C* 1.2430v ASIC 71.8%
GPU 2 *75C* 1.2560v ASIC 69.8%


Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


----------



## Mr-Dark

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Arizonian*
> 
> I only did bench tests in SLI. No single GPU test. Split them apart, now in the other two rigs listed in signature.
> 
> Gigabyte G1 SLI i7 3770K *4.49 GHz*
> 
> 3DMark 11 - *21754*
> 3DMark 11 Extreme - *10517*
> Firestrike - *17725*
> Firestrike Extreme - *10034*
> Valley - *113 FPS*
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Valley Screenshot
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> MSI Afterburner +50mV +112 Power +122 Core Clock +395 Memory Manual Fan Curve
> 
> *1526* Core *1950* Memory GPU 99% TDP 98%
> 
> GPU 1 *86C* 1.2430v ASIC 71.8%
> GPU 2 *75C* 1.2560v ASIC 69.8%
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


Very nice score but the temp way too high why ?


----------



## Arizonian

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mr-Dark*
> 
> Very nice score but the temp way too high why ?


Sandwiched SLI in mid-tower, no spacing. Not ideal with bottom card breathing hot air in the rig. Top card ran hotter and kept from better over clock for benching. Over kill gaming @1440p stock. Reference would have been better in that case blowing hot air out the rear.

That's why I'm going back to one high end GPU or dual GPU moving foward. Unless you have a full tower and can use slot 1 and 3 I don't recommend SLI. Just couldn't resist on the price and wanted to play.


----------



## kanttii

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Wirerat*
> 
> Most of those cards have hynix memory. Uping the voltage wont push the memory higher than 7600-7700mhz. Thats just as high as those modules go. The samsung memory hits 8000+ with no voltage added.


Yeah, mostly - luckily my Hynix runs at 7924Mhz in GTA V and 8002Mhz in all other games. I was pretty surprised after going through most of the thread and seeing like nearly all hynix memory users getting kind of bad clocks







I think the tiny heatsinks I put on top of them MIGHT help a bit with that, dunno.

But oh, Samsung memory... I wish I'd gotten even luckier and got a Samsung memory card, it'd probably have clocked much better!
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Arizonian*
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> I only did bench tests in SLI. No single GPU test. Split them apart, now in the other two rigs listed in signature.
> 
> Gigabyte G1 SLI i7 3770K *4.49 GHz*
> 
> 3DMark 11 - *21754*
> 3DMark 11 Extreme - *10517*
> Firestrike - *17725*
> Firestrike Extreme - *10034*
> Valley - *113 FPS*
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Valley Screenshot
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> MSI Afterburner +50mV +112 Power +122 Core Clock +395 Memory Manual Fan Curve
> 
> *1526* Core *1950* Memory GPU 99% TDP 98%
> 
> GPU 1 *86C* 1.2430v ASIC 71.8%
> GPU 2 *75C* 1.2560v ASIC 69.8%
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


Whoa! Those SCORES. Interesting how the other card requires that much less voltage! This makes me reaaaaalllly wanna get a new mobo and another GTX 970 and not wait for Pascal... I bet 2 of these beasts could run GTA V maxed out 1440p 60+ FPS easily?

I now got one and mostly very high settings with some on high, reflections ultra, sweetfx, 2xTXAA (+MFAA on) and with V-sync on 1080p it runs at 57-60 FPS all the time. I had one dip to 46 FPS at the start of Trevor part in campaign but then it corrected itself, I guess it was OneDrive sync or something else that suddenly ate a lot of CPU power for a few seconds.

I'm waiting for the Acer XB270HU to ship, and it seems I need to tone down the settings too much to my liking for that to work at very high framerates all the time, but who knows, maybe G-Sync and the monitor itself really are worth the price







If it runs 50+ FPS all the time I'll be happy.

BTW any idea guys if the most recent games at least will be updated to DX12? I kinda wanna try what happens if I hook up the Radeon HD 7850 I got lying around







Supposedly it should use all the cards we have in the system: http://blogs.msdn.com/b/directx/archive/2015/05/01/directx-12-multiadapter-lighting-up-dormant-silicon-and-making-it-work-for-you.aspx

Though it seems that it won't work if the game developers don't add the support, so hopefully they do for at least all games released after 1.1.2014!


----------



## pokerapar88

I came to report I have just BIOS upgraded my GTX 970 G1 Gaming from Bios F40 to F42, can't really tell there's a tangible difference. What I did find is that with EVGA Precision I get more stable OC's than with MSI Afterburner. Dunno why. I did find that there's a limit in "turbo clock" on the bios, could this be a limiting factor when we OC or as the clock is incresased the "turbo clocks" increase too? As I have found that anything above 1520mhz is not a 100% stable in some games unless i cranck up at least 50mv+....


----------



## Mr-Dark

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Arizonian*
> 
> Sandwiched SLI in mid-tower, no spacing. Not ideal with bottom card breathing hot air in the rig. Top card ran hotter and kept from better over clock for benching. Over kill gaming @1440p stock. Reference would have been better in that case blowing hot air out the rear.
> 
> That's why I'm going back to one high end GPU or dual GPU moving foward. Unless you have a full tower and can use slot 1 and 3 I don't recommend SLI. Just couldn't resist on the price and wanted to play.


I have G1 SLI in mid tower ( CM 690 III ) and i dont see the top card hit 70c anytime the 2nd card didnt hit 60c the cards @stock for sure 1367mhz


----------



## watermanpc85

Hi guys, recently I purchased an MSI gtx 970 4g with samsung memory...the card has a low asic of 65,4%...by default it only boost to 1305Mhz core...I found that without voltage increase (default is 1,212) I can go to +150 before driver crashes...

at +25mv (which gives me 1,237v) I can go to +170 on the core (+175 crashes 3d Mark 11 inmediately)...

at anything more than +25mv in msi AB (from +25 to +87) the voltage goes to 1,256v but the thing is that the card cant go even at +175 without crashing?¿?¿? how is that possible???from 1,237v to 1,256 dont give me even 5 more Mhz????. I havent seen a single artifact yet with this card, A SINGLE ONE!! but I cant believe I cant get 5 more Mhz with this voltage increase. Anyway at that voltage I find the TDP limit quite often but its weird to me.

About the memory, there is also a weird behaviour...I cant go any further than +200Mhz, even with samsung memory??***??...

Also the behaviour of the card is very singular as when OC is not stable, 3D mark 11 crashes INMEDIATELY (1 or 2 sec in the first test) and uses to crash in valley after 1 or 2 cicles but in games not...I can play crisys 3 for 2 hours at +190,+200 and +25mv but as soon as I do anything "risky" like alt+tab the driver crashes (or not)...its a very weird OC card.

The most stable OC I could reach so far is +170 core, +200 memory, +25mv, which at boost is 1486 core, 3705mem and 1,237v (I think its not bad actually):









http://www.3dmark.com/3dm/6836205

...but some times I can see that the core clock drops slightly to something like 1481 or so with NO REASON, no TDP limit, no temperature limit, no nothing but comes back to 1486 very soon. Im on the latest official bios for my car .186.

Do you think I have any chance to improve my OC by flashing a custom bios to increase tdp??Would it worth it??I mean, if I cant reach 5 more Mhz from 1,237 to 1,256v could I get into 1,5Ghz mark with more voltage??and whats more, would I get any significant performance increase bu going from 1486 core to anything like 1500/1550??

Thanks guys!!!

EDIT:Max temp I have ever seen is 70º...usually 65º and when reaching 70º its just for a second, then it reverts to 69º...


----------



## Arizonian

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mr-Dark*
> 
> I have G1 SLI in mid tower ( CM 690 III ) and i dont see the top card hit 70c anytime the 2nd card didnt hit 60c the cards @stock for sure 1367mhz


Heavily OC'd for a whille they were in a Phantom 410 with 7 120mm CM Jetflo's too. I live in Arizona inside ambient temp in house 78F plays into it.

Next time the second rig games I'm going to go check temperatures if I can remember. I'm curios now how they are doing seperated. Once they are in the other systems, as long as the kids are gaming, I don't even look at it further.


----------



## TopicClocker

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *hurricane28*
> 
> Nice, i can clock my Memory to over 8000Mhz (I have Samsung Memory) on the core i can get 1540 game stable at +50 on the volts.
> 
> What I7 are you buying?


Aha awesome! I can overclock mine to 7806MHz Memory, I wasn't able to do it before as I would get artefacts in one of the benchmarks I use to test my memory overclock, before I could only get about 7.760MHz but I've managed to get quite a bit more out of it after experimenting with overclocking again today.
I'm not sure if it was the NVIDIA Shield Streaming thing which I stopped since I don't have a Shield, or the latest drivers or something.

I also got my Core to 1550MHz with +30mv, I lowered the voltage from +87mv because whenever my card hit 65C it would throttle, now it rarely reaches 65C and for some reason whenever it does, or goes a little over it doesn't throttle any more.

I'm quite happy with what I've been able to get out of my GPU after a little bit of fine-tuning!









I'm also getting either a i7 4770K or a i7 4790K.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *AngryGoldfish*
> 
> The best heatsink and cooler is undoubtedly the G1 Gaming Windforce cooler. It trumps all the others. It has a throttling point of 65°C, which is really low (and completely unnecessary). I top out at 64°C after many hours of GTA V with voltage modifications and stock fan profile. My clocks vary from game to game, but I'm at 1520Mhz at the moment. GTA is an unstable game, I found, so I downclock to 1520/7600Mhz, just to be safe. With a lesser load, no overclocks and stock voltages, I rarely go above 60°C. The only thing that weakens the G1 Gaming is Gigabyte's decision to use Hynix memory on most of their cards. Otherwise it would be the go-to 970 in almost all regards. It's quiet, cool, has the fewest limitations for overclocking (apart from the memory), looks fantastic, is well built, has solid support team, and isn't overpriced. Its only faults for the overclocking are a low thermal throttling point and Hynix memory.


My GPU used to throttle when it hit 65C, but when I decreased the voltage from +87mv to +30mv it now rarely reaches 65C and if it does, or goes a little over it doesn't throttle any more, even at the same clock speed of 1550MHz.

Does your card still throttle at 65C even at stock voltage?

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *iARDAs*
> 
> Hey there my friend. How have you been? Guess what? Making a comeback to PC and buying a GTX 970 myself


Awesome!


----------



## AngryGoldfish

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TopicClocker*
> 
> Aha awesome! I can overclock mine to 7806MHz Memory, I wasn't able to do it before as I would get artefacts in one of the benchmarks I use to test my memory overclock, before I could only get about 7.760MHz but I've managed to get quite a bit more out of it after experimenting with overclocking again today.
> I'm not sure if it was the NVIDIA Shield Streaming thing which I stopped since I don't have a Shield, or the latest drivers or something.
> 
> I also got my Core to 1550MHz with +30mv, I lowered the voltage from +87mv because whenever my card hit 65C it would throttle, now it rarely reaches 65C and for some reason whenever it does, or goes a little over it doesn't throttle any more.
> 
> I'm quite happy with what I've been able to get out of my GPU after a little bit of fine-tuning!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> My GPU used to throttle when it hit 65C, but when I decreased the voltage from +87mv to +30mv it now rarely reaches 65C and if it does, or goes a little over it doesn't throttle any more, even at the same clock speed of 1550MHz.
> 
> Does your card still throttle at 65C even at stock voltage?
> Awesome!


I've edited my BIOS to remove most of the unnecessary restrictions, including TDP and thermal throttling. I've also stabilized the voltages. Now I never throttle. Stable performance. If it weren't for the Hynix memory, I'd be in heaven.







I have decent airflow and a cool room, usually. I think that also helps my temperatures. I live in a cold, wet country and I have six fans. When I game I crank them up to increase movement. I use headphones so it never bothers me.


----------



## ace ventura069

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Arizonian*
> 
> I only did bench tests in SLI. No single GPU test. Split them apart, now in the other two rigs listed in signature.
> 
> Gigabyte G1 SLI i7 3770K *4.49 GHz*
> 
> 3DMark 11 - *21754*
> 3DMark 11 Extreme - *10517*
> Firestrike - *17725*
> Firestrike Extreme - *10034*
> Valley - *113 FPS*
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Valley Screenshot
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> MSI Afterburner +50mV +112 Power +122 Core Clock +395 Memory Manual Fan Curve
> 
> *1526* Core *1950* Memory GPU 99% TDP 98%
> 
> GPU 1 *86C* 1.2430v ASIC 71.8%
> GPU 2 *75C* 1.2560v ASIC 69.8%
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


Ver nice score.
I have a maximus vii formula so i have 3 slot space between. so sandwiching reference cards shouldnt be an issue In my case. I Will also have a New 760t to Come this week. to improve my airflow.

But still doubthing witch cards to get ☺


----------



## hazard99

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *watermanpc85*
> 
> Hi guys, recently I purchased an MSI gtx 970 4g with samsung memory...the card has a low asic of 65,4%...by default it only boost to 1305Mhz core...I found that without voltage increase (default is 1,212) I can go to +150 before driver crashes...
> 
> at +25mv (which gives me 1,237v) I can go to +170 on the core (+175 crashes 3d Mark 11 inmediately)...
> 
> at anything more than +25mv in msi AB (from +25 to +87) the voltage goes to 1,256v but the thing is that the card cant go even at +175 without crashing?¿?¿? how is that possible???from 1,237v to 1,256 dont give me even 5 more Mhz????. I havent seen a single artifact yet with this card, A SINGLE ONE!! but I cant believe I cant get 5 more Mhz with this voltage increase. Anyway at that voltage I find the TDP limit quite often but its weird to me.
> 
> About the memory, there is also a weird behaviour...I cant go any further than +200Mhz, even with samsung memory??***??...
> 
> Also the behaviour of the card is very singular as when OC is not stable, 3D mark 11 crashes INMEDIATELY (1 or 2 sec in the first test) and uses to crash in valley after 1 or 2 cicles but in games not...I can play crisys 3 for 2 hours at +190,+200 and +25mv but as soon as I do anything "risky" like alt+tab the driver crashes (or not)...its a very weird OC card.
> 
> The most stable OC I could reach so far is +170 core, +200 memory, +25mv, which at boost is 1486 core, 3705mem and 1,237v (I think its not bad actually):
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> http://www.3dmark.com/3dm/6836205
> 
> ...but some times I can see that the core clock drops slightly to something like 1481 or so with NO REASON, no TDP limit, no temperature limit, no nothing but comes back to 1486 very soon. Im on the latest official bios for my car .186.
> 
> Do you think I have any chance to improve my OC by flashing a custom bios to increase tdp??Would it worth it??I mean, if I cant reach 5 more Mhz from 1,237 to 1,256v could I get into 1,5Ghz mark with more voltage??and whats more, would I get any significant performance increase bu going from 1486 core to anything like 1500/1550??
> 
> Thanks guys!!!
> 
> EDIT:Max temp I have ever seen is 70º...usually 65º and when reaching 70º its just for a second, then it reverts to 69º...


that's a pretty sick score imo for sub 1500mhz I get about that on 1518.. If I didn't like the stability I have right now if be trying to beat that score.


----------



## Sycksyde

My EVGA 970 SC seems to top out at about 1454mhz which is a bit disappointing, I really need more voltage can anyone point me towards a guide on editing my bios for more volts?


----------



## Wirerat

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Sycksyde*
> 
> My EVGA 970 SC seems to top out at about 1454mhz which is a bit disappointing, I really need more voltage can anyone point me towards a guide on editing my bios for more volts?


if you raise the power limits and nothing else it will clock higher. Thats all I raised in my bios and it clocks to 1538mhz. I also locked in the memory at 8000mhz but that isnt necessary.

The card is power limited by nvidea to stay under the 145 watts or whatever. you can copy my edits over to your bios if you want. just dont copy the memory unless you know yours does 8000mhz (probly does as evga used sammy memory).

this is my Evga FTW acx 2.0 bios
http://ul.to/58ocy6y6


----------



## DeathAngel74

I stopped throttling due to power this way:


Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!






You can add more voltage this way. set the first 4 rows and then CLK35-CLK74:


Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!






Results:


Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!






So far it's working for me, but it may not work for everyone.


----------



## Hequaqua

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *watermanpc85*
> 
> Hi guys, recently I purchased an MSI gtx 970 4g with samsung memory...the card has a low asic of 65,4%...by default it only boost to 1305Mhz core...I found that without voltage increase (default is 1,212) I can go to +150 before driver crashes...
> 
> at +25mv (which gives me 1,237v) I can go to +170 on the core (+175 crashes 3d Mark 11 inmediately)...
> 
> at anything more than +25mv in msi AB (from +25 to +87) the voltage goes to 1,256v but the thing is that the card cant go even at +175 without crashing?¿?¿? how is that possible???from 1,237v to 1,256 dont give me even 5 more Mhz????. I havent seen a single artifact yet with this card, A SINGLE ONE!! but I cant believe I cant get 5 more Mhz with this voltage increase. Anyway at that voltage I find the TDP limit quite often but its weird to me.
> 
> About the memory, there is also a weird behaviour...I cant go any further than +200Mhz, even with samsung memory??***??...
> 
> Also the behaviour of the card is very singular as when OC is not stable, 3D mark 11 crashes INMEDIATELY (1 or 2 sec in the first test) and uses to crash in valley after 1 or 2 cicles but in games not...I can play crisys 3 for 2 hours at +190,+200 and +25mv but as soon as I do anything "risky" like alt+tab the driver crashes (or not)...its a very weird OC card.
> 
> The most stable OC I could reach so far is +170 core, +200 memory, +25mv, which at boost is 1486 core, 3705mem and 1,237v (I think its not bad actually):
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> http://www.3dmark.com/3dm/6836205
> 
> ...but some times I can see that the core clock drops slightly to something like 1481 or so with NO REASON, no TDP limit, no temperature limit, no nothing but comes back to 1486 very soon. Im on the latest official bios for my car .186.
> 
> Do you think I have any chance to improve my OC by flashing a custom bios to increase tdp??Would it worth it??I mean, if I cant reach 5 more Mhz from 1,237 to 1,256v could I get into 1,5Ghz mark with more voltage??and whats more, would I get any significant performance increase bu going from 1486 core to anything like 1500/1550??
> 
> Thanks guys!!!
> 
> EDIT:Max temp I have ever seen is 70º...usually 65º and when reaching 70º its just for a second, then it reverts to 69º...


I can hit 1550/8000 on stock voltage with my MSI card. It maxes the voltage to 1.225. Asic of 70.7. Game stable/benchmarks too. Samsung memory. I've had it clocked to 8200 and no crashes. It wasn't worth the extra boost really to justify using it.

I was on a custom bios, but have since went back to stock. I use [email protected], and really didn't want my card to run wide open all day. Now I just use AB to OC when I am benching/gaming. +220 Core +500 Memory, no added voltage. PW limit set at 100%. Temps stay in the low 60°'s(C).

Valley


Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!







http://www.3dmark.com/fs/4502114


----------



## Wirerat

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Hequaqua*
> 
> Valley
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> http://www.3dmark.com/fs/4502114


Nice valley score

Here is mine at 1538mhz core 1.26v 8000 memory. I only edited power limit in bios. 40c temps on water.



I can run it at 1620mhz if i edit voltage to 1.31v but my valley scores don't really change much.


----------



## Hequaqua

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Wirerat*
> 
> Nice valley score
> 
> Here is mine at 1538mhz core 1.26v 8000 memory. I only edited power limit in bios. 40c temps on water.
> 
> 
> 
> I can run it at 1620mhz if i edit voltage to 1.31v but my valley scores don't really change much.


Just made a run:


1575/8208 1.250v


----------



## hazard99

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Hequaqua*
> 
> I can hit 1550/8000 on stock voltage with my MSI card. It maxes the voltage to 1.225. Asic of 70.7. Game stable/benchmarks too. Samsung memory. I've had it clocked to 8200 and no crashes. It wasn't worth the extra boost really to justify using it.
> 
> I was on a custom bios, but have since went back to stock. I use [email protected], and really didn't want my card to run wide open all day. Now I just use AB to OC when I am benching/gaming. +220 Core +500 Memory, no added voltage. PW limit set at 100%. Temps stay in the low 60°'s(C).
> 
> Valley
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> http://www.3dmark.com/fs/4502114


That score is Totaly awesome.


----------



## Hequaqua

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *hazard99*
> 
> That score is Totaly awesome.


I would love to break 3000, but I don't see it happening. I might if I was on water with it. Temps aren't bad at all really. That run there, max was 64°.....but it stayed right around 62° the whole time.

EDIT: It took me about two weeks to break the 12000 mark on Firestrike. I finally got my CPU to play nice at 4.6ghz. lol


----------



## Rahldrac

Anyone else having problem with previous stable overclock being unstable with latest driver? Mine had been stable for 3 months now, and now it's unstable. It's a quite low overclock too.


----------



## DeathAngel74

350.05 and physx 9.14.0702 work better


----------



## DeathAngel74

What's the highest boost clock anyone has been able to achieve here? Just playing Devil's Advocate.....


----------



## Wirerat

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Hequaqua*
> 
> I would love to break 3000, but I don't see it happening. I might if I was on water with it. Temps aren't bad at all really. That run there, max was 64°.....but it stayed right around 62° the whole time.
> 
> EDIT: It took me about two weeks to break the 12000 mark on Firestrike. I finally got my CPU to play nice at 4.6ghz. lol


This is probably my best run.


----------



## DeathAngel74

Valley Benchmark 1620/4001 1.275v, 53C


Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


----------



## DeathAngel74

Fire Strike 1620/4001, 1.275v, 49C


Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!






http://www.3dmark.com/3dm/6851504


----------



## PalominoCreek

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DeathAngel74*
> 
> Fire Strike 1620/4001, 1.275v, 49C
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> http://www.3dmark.com/3dm/6851504


Is this the real life?


----------



## Wirerat

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *PalominoCreek*
> 
> Is this the real life?


1620 is very possible. I can bench that just not game stable in all games. The problem I see is it just almost stops scaling at 1500mhz.

The gains from 1400-1500mhz show and the gains from 1500-1600+ are tiny and hardly worth adding voltage for.

I think its awsome a 1500mhz 970 can beat a stock out the box overclocked Strix 980.

When he oc it though it was out of reach of a 970. Think he was low 80s fps.


----------



## PalominoCreek

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Wirerat*
> 
> 1620 is very possible. I can bench that just not game stable in all games. The problem I see is it just almost stops scaling at 1500mhz.
> 
> The gains from 1400-1500mhz show and the gains from 1500-1600+ are tiny and hardly worth adding voltage for.
> 
> I think its awsome a 1500mhz 970 can beat a stock out the box overclocked Strix 980.
> 
> When he oc it though it was out of reach of a 970. Think he was low 80s fps.


Well as I said before I have noticed somewhat of a big increase in temps with just a +45 clock/memory OC so I don't think I'll be aiming for 1500 anytime soon. I do have a 75% ASIC which is pretty good but temps are a little worrying.

That's pretty good though, reaching 980 performance with just an overclock!


----------



## Wirerat

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *PalominoCreek*
> 
> Well as I said before I have noticed somewhat of a big increase in temps with just a +45 clock/memory OC so I don't think I'll be aiming for 1500 anytime soon. I do have a 75% ASIC which is pretty good but temps are a little worrying.
> 
> That's pretty good though, reaching 980 performance with just an overclock!


heck yea. Thats a factory oc'ed 980 too.


----------



## watermanpc85

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *hazard99*
> 
> that's a pretty sick score imo for sub 1500mhz I get about that on 1518.. If I didn't like the stability I have right now if be trying to beat that score.


Thanks mate!, I dont feel that bad about my OC now haha...here is another run I managed to complete without crashing at 1506 boost if I remember well:


The one I posted before had the "ugly" 5 fps min which is just due to the ******* micro-hangs that valley suffers some times without reason









Yesterday I played for 1 hour to Shadow Of Mordor without any problem at +200 (1519 boost), +200 mem and +25mv(1,237v) and 5 sec after leaving the game normally the computer BSoD?¿?¿?¿?...Im starting to think there must be something with 350.12 drivers also because first owner (the card is 2º hand) told me the card run at +200core , +400mem, +87mv...even showed me a 3d mark run at higher clocks but at something like 344 drivers...I have only tried the card with latest ones (350.12) so I cant compare to anything older...as I told you I have NEVER saw any kind of artifacting even in Alien Vs Predator bench which is very sensitive to them and the card can run higher than +170 in games but some times system crashes when alt tabbing or quitting, 3d mark 11 just crashes inmediately at anything above +170, even +175...thats weird to me!!

Also played bf4 at +185 (1506 boost), +200mem, +25mv for 1 hour and a half...no problems! even after alt tabbing or quitting but then I tried 3d mark 11 and...crash!!!!









Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Wirerat*
> 
> if you raise the power limits and nothing else it will clock higher. Thats all I raised in my bios and it clocks to 1538mhz. I also locked in the memory at 8000mhz but that isnt necessary.
> 
> The card is power limited by nvidea to stay under the 145 watts or whatever. you can copy my edits over to your bios if you want. just dont copy the memory unless you know yours does 8000mhz (probly does as evga used sammy memory).
> 
> this is my Evga FTW acx 2.0 bios
> http://ul.to/58ocy6y6


So do you think that just by increasing the tdp limit in bios I will clock higher right??
I downloaded your bios so now I just copy the power tables values of your EVGA to my MSI bios right?? just that??how much tdp limit do you have now?+10%, +20%...?
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Hequaqua*
> 
> I can hit 1550/8000 on stock voltage with my MSI card. It maxes the voltage to 1.225. Asic of 70.7. Game stable/benchmarks too. Samsung memory. I've had it clocked to 8200 and no crashes. It wasn't worth the extra boost really to justify using it.
> 
> I was on a custom bios, but have since went back to stock. I use [email protected], and really didn't want my card to run wide open all day. Now I just use AB to OC when I am benching/gaming. +220 Core +500 Memory, no added voltage. PW limit set at 100%. Temps stay in the low 60°'s(C).
> 
> Valley
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> http://www.3dmark.com/fs/4502114


I cant believe this kind of scores!!!!!!!!







...


----------



## watermanpc85

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *hazard99*
> 
> that's a pretty sick score imo for sub 1500mhz I get about that on 1518.. If I didn't like the stability I have right now if be trying to beat that score.


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Wirerat*
> 
> if you raise the power limits and nothing else it will clock higher. Thats all I raised in my bios and it clocks to 1538mhz. I also locked in the memory at 8000mhz but that isnt necessary.
> 
> The card is power limited by nvidea to stay under the 145 watts or whatever. you can copy my edits over to your bios if you want. just dont copy the memory unless you know yours does 8000mhz (probly does as evga used sammy memory).
> 
> this is my Evga FTW acx 2.0 bios
> http://ul.to/58ocy6y6


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Wirerat*
> 
> Nice valley score
> 
> Here is mine at 1538mhz core 1.26v 8000 memory. I only edited power limit in bios. 40c temps on water.
> 
> 
> 
> I can run it at 1620mhz if i edit voltage to 1.31v but my valley scores don't really change much.


What card do you have??MSI by chance??...could you please explain me how to change ONLY the TDP limits for my MSI card??

Thanks!!

EDIT: I post before a long post and it told me it must be aproved...then I post again this one and it didnt told me anything about aproval...now I cant see my previous and very detailed post!!!..***?¿?¿?¿?...where is my hard worked previous post???


----------



## AngryGoldfish

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DeathAngel74*
> 
> Valley Benchmark 1620/4001 1.275v, 53C
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


My highest recorded Valley score. Even after fixing throttling, my scores did not increase. I'm at 1559Mhz here on the core and 1927Mhz (7700) on the memory. Something within my system is causing a bottleneck.


Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


----------



## watermanpc85

here is a new run in valley...seems like now +185 (1501 boost) is working in everything...boost (1501 core, 3705 mem, 1,237v):


----------



## DeathAngel74

I know every card is different but I'm going to ask anyway, lol. Since I can bench between 1531 and 1620 and withstand a 2-3 hour loop what would be the most stable for gaming and 24/7 use? Everyone here has been doing this a lot longer than I have. So I rather ask the experts and get some positive feedback.


----------



## Hequaqua

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DeathAngel74*
> 
> I know every card is different but I'm going to ask anyway, lol. Since I can bench between 1531 and 1620 and withstand a 2-3 hour loop what would be the most stable for gaming and 24/7 use? Everyone here has been doing this a lot longer than I have. So I rather ask the experts and get some positive feedback.


In my opinion around 1550/8000 if you can get the memory to that. I don't think you will see that much of an improvement above these numbers really. I haven't. I game at 1543/8000 @1.256v. Temps stay in the lower 60°'s. You are right though, every card is different. It's about finding that sweet spot.









NOTE: I use [email protected], so I now use AB to set my OC'ing. I was on a custom bios, very stable. I just didn't see a need to run it wide open all day.


----------



## DeathAngel74

So, 1544.5/8000 or 1557.0/8000 would be ok? I had to set the voltage to 1.275v and PCI-E slot power to 82000(def./max.), in order to stop core clock throttling and vdroop. Basically had to set the tdp and max power to 272.8W(95400x2+82000=272800).The highest temps I've seen on air are 49C-54C at those frequencies. Thanks for the reply.







Here is a copy of the bios if anyone wants to take a look. This setup is for a gtx 970 with 2 6-pins:

EVGAGTX970SSCACX2.0_1.275v_1545Mhz.zip 136k .zip file


Back in few. I forgot the card is still running @ 1620/8001.....







Two hours of sleep doesn't help either, lol!


----------



## Jumie

long time lurker here, thought I would join the party


----------



## DeathAngel74

Nice! Welcome...


----------



## Wirerat

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *watermanpc85*
> 
> *
> What card do you have??MSI by chance??...could you please explain me how to change ONLY the TDP limits for my MSI card??*
> 
> Thanks!!


I have an evga GTX 970 Ftw. Its the acx 2.0 version. I do not recommend this card for anyone on air. The cooler it comes bottle neckes the card. It has no vrm cooling so it throttles even at stock.

It does however perform fine under a water block with out the throttle at 45c max.

This link shows you what to change. The first set of pictures shows the power target and tdp boxes. http://www.overclock.net/t/1517316/extract-and-flash-gtx-970-and-980-firmware-zosons-h2o-and-air-custom-bios/0_50


----------



## JustAfleshWound

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Wirerat*
> 
> I have an evga GTX 970 Ftw. Its the acx 2.0 version. I do not recommend this card for anyone on air. The cooler it comes bottle neckes the card. It has no vrm cooling so it throttles even at stock.


Nooooo!
I just picked up the SSC version yesterday and didn't think a bit about the VRMs and honestly operated under the assumption that the acx 2.0 cooled vrms like the 1.0 version on my 760.
So far I've only run a few benches and some gaming at stock to make sure it works properly, so far I had no throttle in benches but that can all change quick. Wondering if I should consider returning and going with a different brand? I don't plan on having it underwater, will the acx cooler cripple the card that much?


----------



## DeathAngel74

I have the GTX 970 SSC ACX 2.0, seems fine here.


----------



## blaze2210

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DeathAngel74*
> 
> I have the GTX 970 SSC ACX 2.0, seems fine here.


I'm also running 2x GTX 970 SSC ACX 2.0, and I haven't had any issues with anything overheating. There's also the difference between the FTW and SSC editions, sounds like they have different cooling solutions.

3rd post at: http://forums.evga.com/GTX-970-SC-SSC-FTW-What-do-they-mean-m2238697.aspx


----------



## JustAfleshWound

They both seem to have the same cooler...
Worst case, I've got fifteen days to push on the card a bit and see how it behaves. I've got high hopes but I just don't want to sell off my 760 then find myself returning this 970 to go with another brand and have no gpu for a week plus... Either way, throttle or not. It's kicking my 760 around like nothing...


----------



## Wirerat

Guys the ssc is acx 2.0 +. Its a different pcb, vrm and cooler.

Its a great card for air.


----------



## JustAfleshWound

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Wirerat*
> 
> Guys the ssc is acx 2.0 +. Its a different pcb, vrm and cooler.
> 
> Its a great card for air.


Right on!
I'll sleep easier tonight.


----------



## hyp36rmax

*Just got my back plate for my EVGA GTX 970 FTW:*


----------



## flexy123

I have a love/hate relationship with my SC ACX2.0. On the one hand it (after one RMA) the new one goes to 1480 (Heaven Benchmark) and in games would actually do 1500++, no sweat, but that cooler is a joke and the card seems "cheaply built" in ANY way to me. Those are cards where it's very obvious they saved money on all ends. If I were to buy EVGA again, make sure to buy the "+" versions, the SSC+ which is basically entirely improved. But then...EVGA has stellar service, I *know* if I had another problem with THIS card I could possibly convince them to send me a SSC+ in exchange.

Seriously....their marketing hype and advertizing about the allegedly great ACX2.0 cooler is a joke...it's a cooler which is ok if you don't overclock...but beyond and when you push the cards it's junk if you want to keep temps sane and have it quiet at the same time.


----------



## DeathAngel74

Mine @ 100% sounds like a blow dryer about to explode, lol.


----------



## blaze2210

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DeathAngel74*
> 
> Mine @ 100% sounds like a blow dryer about to explode, lol.


Yeah, 2 of these ACX coolers get pretty crazy at 100% speed. The first time I ran them at full speed, I did a double-take. They are rather loud, but setting a less aggressive fan profile can keep the noise in check.


----------



## watermanpc85

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Wirerat*
> 
> I have an evga GTX 970 Ftw. Its the acx 2.0 version. I do not recommend this card for anyone on air. The cooler it comes bottle neckes the card. It has no vrm cooling so it throttles even at stock.
> 
> It does however perform fine under a water block with out the throttle at 45c max.
> 
> This link shows you what to change. The first set of pictures shows the power target and tdp boxes. http://www.overclock.net/t/1517316/extract-and-flash-gtx-970-and-980-firmware-zosons-h2o-and-air-custom-bios/0_50


Ok, then I just have to COPY those values in my own vbios right??and whats the actual limit with those values??

EDIT: And...could the card crash at a given OC due to TDP limit or thats not possible??..I mean, I see my card cant maintain 1,256v at 1,5Ghz because it exceed the 110%TDP so, by increasing the TDP could make that OC stable??

Also, I want to make you another question...when running unigine valley/heaven there are many moments in which severe hiccups happens...in those moments the frame rate drops almost if not to zero...that really affects my MIN fps value (other times it runs better but almost always there are several brutal drops/hangs/stutters)...that happens to me in several PCs and so I think is something related to the benchmark software but not sure...am I the only one with this issue???...


----------



## DeathAngel74

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *blaze2210*
> 
> Yeah, 2 of these ACX coolers get pretty crazy at 100% speed. The first time I ran them at full speed, I did a double-take. They are rather loud, but setting a less aggressive fan profile can keep the noise in check.


I was in the kitchen and my wife was yelling at me that the pc was gonna blow up! Better not, I just built it Thursday, lol.


----------



## hyp36rmax

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *flexy123*
> 
> I have a love/hate relationship with my SC ACX2.0. On the one hand it (after one RMA) the new one goes to 1480 (Heaven Benchmark) and in games would actually do 1500++, no sweat, but that cooler is a joke and the card seems "cheaply built" in ANY way to me. Those are cards where it's very obvious they saved money on all ends. If I were to buy EVGA again, make sure to buy the "+" versions, the SSC+ which is basically entirely improved. But then...EVGA has stellar service, I *know* if I had another problem with THIS card I could possibly convince them to send me a SSC+ in exchange.
> 
> *Seriously....their marketing hype and advertizing about the allegedly great ACX2.0 cooler is a joke...it's a cooler which is ok if you don't overclock...but beyond and when you push the cards it's junk if you want to keep temps sane and have it quiet at the same time.*


The ACX 2.0 cooler is great for the specs EVGA provides for the GTX 970. Now if you plan on overclocking it beyond those factory specs and not being satisfied with the temperatures, then maybe consider adding a water-block if you're looking for added performance and silence... It's possible you may just have a defective one... 

Other than this excerpt:

Quote:


> *EVGA ACX 2.0*
> 
> This card features EVGA ACX 2.0 cooling. With optimized Swept fan blades, double ball bearings and an extreme low power motor, *EVGA ACX 2.0 delivers more air flow with less power, unlocking additional power for the GPU.*


*Source:* http://www.evga.com/Products/Product.aspx?pn=04G-P4-2978-KR

That to me says that EVGA was able to get you more power compared to the reference 1050mhz because of the ACX 2.0 cooler. Nothing about it being more silent at higher clock speeds which is relative to heat and increased fan noise...


----------



## Wirerat

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *watermanpc85*
> 
> Ok, then I just have to COPY those values in my own vbios right??and whats the actual limit with those values??
> 
> EDIT: And...could the card crash at a given OC due to TDP limit or thats not possible??*..I mean, I see my card cant maintain 1,256v at 1,5Ghz because it exceed the 110%TDP so, by increasing the TDP could make that OC stable??*
> 
> Also, I want to make you another question...when running unigine valley/heaven there are many moments in which severe hiccups happens...in those moments the frame rate drops almost if not to zero...that really affects my MIN fps value (other times it runs better but almost always there are several brutal drops/hangs/stutters)...that happens to me in several PCs and so I think is something related to the benchmark software but not sure...am I the only one with this issue???...


yes
My min fps in valley is 25-40. Try closing all background apps.


----------



## flexy123

>>
then maybe consider adding a water-block if you're looking for added performance
>

You know EVGA currently lists those cards at a ridiculous price of €429 for the old SC and €459 for the newer SSC+ on their site. (After they adjusted for the weaker Euro I guess)
Yes it's if you directly buy from them, but the price is still insane for a GTX970.

I already had to pay €35 RMA s/h for my first one. I would see it as an insult if I had to buy an aftermarket cooler for another €50 just "to get the card to acceptable temps". This should NOT be needed whatsoever, not for a card in this price range. For the same price (and I got the card still when they were cheap at €335), with RMA cost and price for aftermarket cooler I could've gotten a 980. And look at all the others etc, Gigabyte etc.....they don't require an aftermarket cooler either. I mean I am happy with the card now, runs everything great after I modded the BIOS etc...so I guess I just leave it like that.


----------



## hyp36rmax

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *flexy123*
> 
> >>
> then maybe consider adding a water-block if you're looking for added performance
> >
> 
> You know EVGA currently lists those cards at a ridiculous price of €429 for the old SC and €459 for the newer SSC+ on their site. (After they adjusted for the weaker Euro I guess)
> Yes it's if you directly buy from them, but the price is still insane for a GTX970.
> 
> I already had to pay €35 RMA s/h for my first one. I would see it as an insult if I had to buy an aftermarket cooler for another €50 just "to get the card to acceptable temps". This should NOT be needed whatsoever, not for a card in this price range. For the same price (and I got the card still when they were cheap at €335), with RMA cost and price for aftermarket cooler I could've gotten a 980. And look at all the others etc, Gigabyte etc.....they don't require an aftermarket cooler either. I mean I am happy with the card now, runs everything great after I modded the BIOS etc...so I guess I just leave it like that.


I totally understand your frustration as an RMA experience is never fun when replacing your defective products. Regarding other AIB's i'm sure they have their issues also. Bottom line you're enjoying your card now.


----------



## watermanpc85

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Wirerat*
> 
> yes
> My min fps in valley is 25-40. Try closing all background apps.


Ok then, I will do a try...hope not to make a mess with power tables because after reading the guide I cant completely understand what the best way to increase tdp/tdp limit as I cant know where should I take the power from or if I cant just maxed everything everywhere...what if I take too much from the pciE port?? can that cause unstabilities in my CPU OC?, and many other questions...

About min fps in unigine bench, yes, I have everything closed but it doesnt matter, the bechs hiccups at some specific points some times and that makes (sometimes) the results to drop in mins as low as 5fps...other times its ok and I get 25 or even 29fps min...quite weird.


----------



## AngryGoldfish

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *JustAfleshWound*
> 
> They both seem to have the same cooler...
> Worst case, I've got fifteen days to push on the card a bit and see how it behaves. I've got high hopes but I just don't want to sell off my 760 then find myself returning this 970 to go with another brand and have no gpu for a week plus... Either way, throttle or not. It's kicking my 760 around like nothing...


Same. When the whole VRAM issue was brought to light, I decided to hold off on selling my 770 in case I intended on sending it back and needed a temporary card until I could afford a 980 or waited until the 290X dropped its price. But I'm happy enough with the 970 for the moment. Nothing out there-that I can afford, at least-is tempting me. I'd like to get a 980 Classy, but I won't be buying anything until it's 100% worth it. With the woeful currency exchange at the moment, I have to make every purchase count.


----------



## Wirerat

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *watermanpc85*
> 
> Ok then, I will do a try...hope not to make a mess with power tables because after reading the guide I cant completely understand what the best way to increase tdp/tdp limit as I cant know where should I take the power from or if I cant just maxed everything everywhere...what if I take too much from the pciE port?? can that cause unstabilities in my CPU OC?, and many other questions...
> 
> About min fps in unigine bench, yes, I have everything closed but it doesnt matter, the bechs hiccups at some specific points some times and that makes (sometimes) the results to drop in mins as low as 5fps...other times its ok and I get 25 or even 29fps min...quite weird.


does your card have dual bios? If it does not and your worried I can edit the bios for you. Just post it.

Im on the way home now. I can take care of it in like 30mins ish.


----------



## HitJacker

Hi









I read the topic but I didn't found my answer ! Maybe you can help me









I can buy used the GTX 970 Gainward with stock cooler, but the card has artefact like this :


Can I repair this if I change vcore or frequencies (or other things...) ? Or its "buggured" ?

Thanks


----------



## watermanpc85

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Wirerat*
> 
> does your card have dual bios? If it does not and your worried I can edit the bios for you. Just post it.
> 
> Im on the way home now. I can take care of it in like 30mins ish.


Many thanks for your help mate!! really appreciate it!!...My card is the MSI 970 4g so I think NO dual bios







(this one http://www.msi.com/product/vga/GTX-970-GAMING-4G.html#hero-overview...here you have a gpuz (just in case):


And here is my bios:

GM204watermanpc85.zip 136k .zip file


Dont worry mate, take your time







and if possible I would like to know what you did, just to increase my knowledge!


----------



## PalominoCreek

Guys what's the max VRAM usage GTA V can reach with all settings maxed out?


----------



## watermanpc85

for me...4096...


----------



## PalominoCreek

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *watermanpc85*
> 
> for me...4096...


Alarming. Any slow downs? FPS drops?


----------



## spicymeatabolle

i got sent a new 970 after my other one got mesed up. am i eligable for witcher 3?


----------



## pokerapar88

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *HitJacker*
> 
> Hi
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I read the topic but I didn't found my answer ! Maybe you can help me
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I can buy used the GTX 970 Gainward with stock cooler, but the card has artefact like this :
> 
> 
> Can I repair this if I change vcore or frequencies (or other things...) ? Or its "buggured" ?
> 
> Thanks


That... desktop....


----------



## pokerapar88

Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!



Quote:


> Originally Posted by *watermanpc85*
> 
> Many thanks for your help mate!! really appreciate it!!...My card is the MSI 970 4g so I think NO dual bios
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> (this one http://www.msi.com/product/vga/GTX-970-GAMING-4G.html#hero-overview...here you have a gpuz (just in case):
> 
> 
> And here is my bios:
> 
> GM204watermanpc85.zip 136k .zip file
> 
> 
> Dont worry mate, take your time
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> and if possible I would like to know what you did, just to increase my knowledge!






This is my actual 24/7 OC, I'm testing how much further I can go without sacrificing stability.


----------



## DeathAngel74

@ watermanpc85 ,

GM204watermanpc85_powermod.zip 136k .zip file


@ pokeraper88 ,
Been testing this since this morning


----------



## Wirerat

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *watermanpc85*
> 
> Many thanks for your help mate!! really appreciate it!!
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> ...My card is the MSI 970 4g so I think NO dual bios
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> (this one http://www.msi.com/product/vga/GTX-970-GAMING-4G.html#hero-overview...here you have a gpuz (just in case):
> 
> 
> And here is my bios:
> 
> GM204watermanpc85.zip 136k .zip file
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dont worry mate, take your time
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> and if possible I would like to know what you did, just to increase my knowledge!


Here is the bios. its been modded to allow 125% TDP. I did not change any voltages or boost states. Just the power target.

Here is the most important box I edited but i also edited a couple more on the same tab. I opened a "no limit" Evga 970 bios that I downloaded on joedirts maxwell bios thread and copied over the TDP values only.


Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!







Be very carefull editing these your self. you can brick you card.

Also make certain to go into Device manager and disable the GPU before you flash. if you dont it will black out the screen and you cannot make selections. very scary in middle of a flash.

Edit:

Deathangel posted a modded bios but it looks his has the memory and clockspeed burned in. Also boost looks disabled. If you desire to go that route it is better if you know your cards max clocks already.


----------



## hamzta09

Is it possible to have both GPUs in SLI run at same Voltage?
Currently my bottom card runs at 1.860v and the top at 1.2XXv

If so can that be done via BIOS for Both GPUs?


----------



## DeathAngel74

Sorry Wirerat,
I did not realize you were going to edit the bios for watermanpc85. I only editied the power table(TDP , pcie, peg rails, Power target)
The screenshot is from my card..I should have separated the 2 posts, lol.


----------



## DeathAngel74

Minimum:66000+75000+159000=291W
Maximum:75000+79500+159000=313.5W(108%)


----------



## Wirerat

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DeathAngel74*
> 
> Sorry Wirerat,
> I did not realize you were going to edit the bios for watermanpc85. I only editied the power table(TDP , pcie, peg rails, Power target)
> The screenshot is from my card..I should have separated the 2 posts, lol.


well then your modded bios is the same/simular to the one I made.

He was uncertain so I offered. Dont mind that you did it too.


----------



## watermanpc85

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *PalominoCreek*
> 
> Alarming. Any slow downs? FPS drops?


surprisingly I have managed to MAX EVERYTHING OUT (even at 8xMSAA







) and the card is pushing 35/45 fps most of the time (Woooow) and whats more NO SLOWDOWNS (and of course at those settings the game must be well over 4Gb Vram), indeed, the game runs smoother (I mean not in fps count but in absence of stuttering) at those settings than at 0xMSAA







. For me at least, at 0xMSAA the game is a stutter fest, maybe because the low gpu usage I get (70/90% and with latest drivers) which is not an issue at higher MSAA and settings because the card "awakes" at constant 99% usage...the gtx 980/70 gpu usage is been an issue for quite a long time now sadly...

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Wirerat*
> 
> Here is the bios. its been modded to allow 125% TDP. I did not change any voltages or boost states. Just the power target.
> 
> Here is the most important box I edited but i also edited a couple more on the same tab. I opened a "no limit" Evga 970 bios that I downloaded on joedirts maxwell bios thread and copied over the TDP values only.
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Be very carefull editing these your self. you can brick you card.
> 
> Also make certain to go into Device manager and disable the GPU before you flash. if you dont it will black out the screen and you cannot make selections. very scary in middle of a flash.
> 
> Edit:
> 
> Deathangel posted a modded bios but it looks his has the memory and clockspeed burned in. Also boost looks disabled. If you desire to go that route it is better if you know your cards max clocks already.


Many, many, many thanks man!!!!!!!!!!!!









About the values marked with the circle in the picture you post, Im curious about the value changed to 25*1*000...why did you changed the "1" respect the evga card?? is that table the most dangerous?, Im sorry I dont understand a ****









So I just flash the bios you uploaded and Im ready to go, right? then I will be able to reach to +125%tdp in msi AB right?...of course I guess if something goes wrong(after flashing) I will be able to come back to my original bios right?...I will be flashing tomorrow after collecting all programs needed, will report after here!
Damn, I must admit Im a bit scared about doing all this!!










Again many thanks pal!!!!















Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DeathAngel74*
> 
> Sorry Wirerat,
> I did not realize you were going to edit the bios for watermanpc85. I only editied the power table(TDP , pcie, peg rails, Power target)
> The screenshot is from my card..I should have separated the 2 posts, lol.


Thanks mate but I will flash the Wirerat bios, but I will take alook at yours also!


----------



## hamzta09

They really gotta improve SLI scaling, or nvidia should, for GTA V.

FPS in SLI: 90 average. GPU Usage is about 60-70% on each.
FPS in Single: 70 avg.

*Anyone else running GTA V in SLI and wanna share their GPU usage?*


Spoiler: Settings



Resolution - 1920x1080
Ambient Occlusion - High
Anisotropic Filtering - 0 (Nvidia x16 is miles better)
Direct version - 11
distance scaling - 100%
extended distance scaling - 20%
Extended Shadows Distance - 50%
FXAA - On
Grass Quality - High
High Detail Streaming while Flying - On
High Resolution Shadows - Off
Ignore Suggested Limits - Off
In-game depth of field defects - Off
Long Shadows - On
MSAA - 4x
NVIDIA TXAA - off
Particles Quality - Very High
Population Density -100%
Population variety - 100%
Post FX - very High
Reflection MSAA - Off
Reflection Quality - Very High
Shader Quality - Very High
Shadow Quality - Very High
Soft Shadows - Softer
Tessellation - High
Texture Quality - Very High
Water Quality - Very High


----------



## tubnotub1

@hamzta

If you are seeing 70 FPS on one card and 90 with 2 at ~65% utilization that means you are running into a bottleneck elsewhere in your system whether it be CPU or engine related. If you take the numbers you are seeing and extrapolate 100% usage on each card that would put you around 135 FPS, or near perfect scaling.

If you just want to see your cards work more enable DSR and run the game at 200% resolution.


----------



## blaze2210

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Wirerat*
> 
> Here is the bios. its been modded to allow 125% TDP. I did not change any voltages or boost states. Just the power target.
> 
> Here is the most important box I edited but i also edited a couple more on the same tab. I opened a "no limit" Evga 970 bios that I downloaded on joedirts maxwell bios thread and copied over the TDP values only.
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Be very carefull editing these your self. you can brick you card.
> 
> *Also make certain to go into Device manager and disable the GPU before you flash. if you dont it will black out the screen and you cannot make selections. very scary in middle of a flash.*
> 
> Edit:
> 
> Deathangel posted a modded bios but it looks his has the memory and clockspeed burned in. Also boost looks disabled. If you desire to go that route it is better if you know your cards max clocks already.


The new version of NVFlash disables the GPU automatically, takes that extra couple of steps out of the process.


----------



## hamzta09

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *tubnotub1*
> 
> @hamzta
> 
> If you are seeing 70 FPS on one card and 90 with 2 at ~65% utilization that means you are running into a bottleneck elsewhere in your system whether it be CPU or engine related. If you take the numbers you are seeing and extrapolate 100% usage on each card that would put you around 135 FPS, or near perfect scaling.
> 
> If you just want to see your cards work more enable DSR and run the game at 200% resolution.


Using DSR disables some other things I use.

Also I prefer > 100fps over high res in Shooters XD


----------



## Wirerat

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *watermanpc85*
> 
> surprisingly I have managed to MAX EVERYTHING OUT (even at 8xMSAA
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ) and the card is pushing 35/45 fps most of the time (Woooow) and whats more NO SLOWDOWNS (and of course at those settings the game must be well over 4Gb Vram), indeed, the game runs smoother (I mean not in fps count but in absence of stuttering) at those settings than at 0xMSAA
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> . For me at least, at 0xMSAA the game is a stutter fest, maybe because the low gpu usage I get (70/90% and with latest drivers) which is not an issue at higher MSAA and settings because the card "awakes" at constant 99% usage...the gtx 980/70 gpu usage is been an issue for quite a long time now sadly...
> Many, many, many thanks man!!!!!!!!!!!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> About the values marked with the circle in the picture you post, Im curious about the value changed to 25*1*000..*.why did you changed the "1" respect the evga card?? is that table the most dangerous?, Im sorry I dont* understand a ****
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> So I just flash the bios you uploaded and Im ready to go, right? then I will be able to reach to +125%tdp in msi AB right?...of course I guess if something goes wrong(after flashing) I will be able to come back to my original bios right?...I will be flashing tomorrow after collecting all programs needed, will report after here!
> Damn, I must admit Im a bit scared about doing all this!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Again many thanks pal!!!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks mate but I will flash the Wirerat bios, but I will take alook at yours also!


the 1 was because your bios was only going to 124% with the no limit evga values. So i bumped the digit to get 125% So that you can raise tdp to 125 in afterburner instead of 124.

It was really just a visual edit.

You can revert so long as you dnt brick the card. Only bricks I ever seen are ppl using the wrong cards bios.

That tdp being raised really opens up the headroom on these cards.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *blaze2210*
> 
> *The new version of NVFlash disables the GPU automatically, takes that extra couple of steps out of the process.*


I need to dl the new one. Ty.


----------



## blaze2210

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Wirerat*
> 
> I need to dl the new one. Ty.


Here's the link to save some of you the search. The latest version will automatically disable and re-enable the GPU you're flashing the BIOS to.








http://www.overclock.net/t/1521334/official-nvflash-with-certificate-checks-bypassed-for-gtx-970-980/0_20


----------



## kanttii

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Hequaqua*
> 
> I would love to break 3000, but I don't see it happening. I might if I was on water with it. Temps aren't bad at all really. That run there, max was 64°.....but it stayed right around 62° the whole time.
> 
> EDIT: It took me about two weeks to break the 12000 mark on Firestrike. I finally got my CPU to play nice at 4.6ghz. lol


Nice







what settings did you use to get 4.6ghz? I've been trying that but no matter if I increase VCCIN to 1.9 and the other not-so-important voltages all +0.25mV I can't get it higher than 4.5-4.5-4.4-4.4ghz (4.5 first 2 cores, 4.4 last 2, otherwise unstable in the LONG run like a day), and my 4670K can't handle higher than 1.251V, not even 1.255V









So now I got it at 1.251V core, 1.776V VCCIN, 1.221V cache (4Ghz cache speed). I think I could lower vcore a bit to like 1.23V but haven't had time to test really.. I tried quickly and it got me about 1-2C lower temps in full load, not that significant, but it let the CPU stay under the 72C I don't wanna pass! It's a good cooler, thermaltake macro rev.b, but I should really experiment more with voltage or just put every core to 4.4Ghz and drop voltage to 1.221V that was stable, and cache to 1.2V..what do you think? It ofc depends a lot on the chip itself and it's TIM inside, but I won't delid, so trying to find the max the safer way









DeathAngel74, cool! The gain seems quite small though, but in benches it sure matters! You're on water? I can't get past 1556Mhz core in benches and 1512 GTA V without artifacting or crashing







BUT Hynix at 8000! On air, stock MSI cooler with some extra fans blowing air in and out.
Quote:


> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> My highest recorded Valley score. Even after fixing throttling, my scores did not increase. I'm at 1559Mhz here on the core and 1927Mhz (7700) on the memory. Something within my system is causing a bottleneck.
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> [/SPOILER
> 
> 
> ]


Wow. Our systems are VERY similar! What kinda voltages did you use to get 4.5ghz on the i5 4670k?
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jumie*
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> long time lurker here, thought I would join the party


Neat







Welcome








Quote:


> Originally Posted by *HitJacker*
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> Hi
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I read the topic but I didn't found my answer ! Maybe you can help me
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I can buy used the GTX 970 Gainward with stock cooler, but the card has artefact like this :
> 
> 
> Can I repair this if I change vcore or frequencies (or other things...) ? Or its "buggured" ?
> 
> Thanks


Looks like you have either too low power target or voltage, I think... Could you list what your OC settings are, and if it's stock, more details like speeds, model, voltages, all you can find?

I had that kinda artifacting when my power target was too low. Red artifacting that looks the same but is just red when core is too high, cyan when memory is too high, and both when voltage is too low, and green crap if voltage is too high







at least these colors for me, so I slowly learned what is what and got to adjust them better.

Offtopic: did you really buy a Vegas Pro license for $600 or is that an "endless trial"?







hahah


----------



## DeathAngel74

No bradduh, I'm on stock air cooling. I'm at 1569/8000 with my custom bios ATM.


----------



## sudey

Hi, I'm from Russia sorry for bad english, I'm sorry to interrupt could not help me? see my Bios, safe play if he ever. And voltage 1.25-1.26 good or dangerous.?

gtx 970 gigabyte g1 gaming 4g

https://yadi.sk/d/ZZsrD92PgRd6e


----------



## ajarocena

Is there anyone here using _*Inno3D iChill Geforce GTX 970 4GB Ultra*_? how's it? im planning on buying this one so i want idea from others..


----------



## kanttii

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DeathAngel74*
> 
> No bradduh, I'm on stock air cooling. I'm at 1569/8000 with my custom bios ATM.


Okay!

What is this.... anyone got any idea? http://gpuz.techpowerup.com/15/05/05/2e7.png Why does it throttle down telling "power"? IT started happening just today. I edited BIOS, gave it much more power (313,5W) but it still says that? Is my PSU dying?







This is with Furmark.


----------



## DeathAngel74

post the bios, I can take a quick look before bed.


----------



## kanttii

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DeathAngel74*
> 
> post the bios, I can take a quick look before bed.


Well, it was Furmark.. in games and 3dmark it doesn't happen lol







sry for slow reply, I was doing a couple 3dmark tests.

here!

kanttii_1506_bakedin.zip 136k .zip file
 thanks!

Firestrike with this BIOS (at 1558mhz): http://www.3dmark.com/3dm/6861668
Baked in max gamestable OC, added XBAR, SYS, L2C etc to match and seems stable! Great performance.

EDIT: Hahah I get coil whine if I enable SweetFX+ReShade in GTA V loading screens :'D haven't heard it since last November.


----------



## DeathAngel74

try setting the pcie lane to
82000
82000

and peg 6-pin rail to
95400
95400

tdp would then be
336400
336400

power limit
336400
337400


----------



## kaistledine

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ajarocena*
> 
> Is there anyone here using _*Inno3D iChill Geforce GTX 970 4GB Ultra*_? how's it? im planning on buying this one so i want idea from others..


Yeah Im currently running one . Overclocks well . I recommend it !


----------



## TheBoom

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ajarocena*
> 
> Is there anyone here using _*Inno3D iChill Geforce GTX 970 4GB Ultra*_? how's it? im planning on buying this one so i want idea from others..


That card looks really dope. IMO it looks even better than the Galax HOF

Why is there a mini fan at the side?


----------



## TheBoom

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *sudey*
> 
> Hi, I'm from Russia sorry for bad english, I'm sorry to interrupt could not help me? see my Bios, safe play if he ever. And voltage 1.25-1.26 good or dangerous.?
> 
> gtx 970 gigabyte g1 gaming 4g
> 
> https://yadi.sk/d/ZZsrD92PgRd6e


1.26v is alright, just keep an eye on your temperatures.


----------



## Wirerat

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TheBoom*
> 
> 1.26v is alright, just keep an eye on your temperatures.


yea, you can get 1.26v with just afterburner/ evga precision. Doubtful its gonna hurt anything. Thats what I been running for months now.


----------



## sudey

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TheBoom*
> 
> 1.26v is alright, just keep an eye on your temperatures.


The temperature of not more than 63-73 degrees. I think is not bad


----------



## kanttii

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DeathAngel74*
> 
> 
> try setting the pcie lane to
> 82000
> 82000
> 
> and peg 6-pin rail to
> 95400
> 95400
> 
> tdp would then be
> 336400
> 336400
> 
> power limit
> 336400
> 337400


Thanks, that did it! Funny how it needed EVEN MORE power







+REP


----------



## ace ventura069

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kaistledine*
> 
> Yeah Im currently running one . Overclocks well . I recommend it !


I am also considering of buying the same card, but i wanna sli them would there be issues?
iChave a maximus formula vII board.


----------



## kaistledine

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ace ventura069*
> 
> I am also considering of buying the same card, but i wanna sli them would there be issues?
> iChave a maximus formula vII board.


you'll need to use a flexi SLI cable but you can SLI it


----------



## gamehaha

I clocked my hof 970 to 1595 Core clock there is some kind of red spot. I don't know hoe to keep it stable.
I add vcore to 1.250-1.281 V. I think vcore isn't problem.Is this relate with OVP OCP OCC .


----------



## ace ventura069

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kaistledine*
> 
> you'll need to use a flexi SLI cable but you can SLI it


Thats no problem, i have flex sli cables.
The only Concern i have is if the cards wont get writ of their heat wen sliyng them

I have been chearching the www for pics but cant find any pics with those cards in sli


----------



## TheBoom

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *gamehaha*
> 
> I clocked my hof 970 to 1595 Core clock there is some kind of red spot. I don't know hoe to keep it stable.
> I add vcore to 1.250-1.281 V. I think vcore isn't problem.Is this relate with OVP OCP OCC .


What is your memory clock at? Sometimes its just silicon lottery. No matter how high you push the voltage some cards just won't overclock well.


----------



## kaistledine

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ace ventura069*
> 
> Thats no problem, i have flex sli cables.
> The only Concern i have is if the cards wont get writ of their heat wen sliyng them
> 
> I have been chearching the www for pics but cant find any pics with those cards in sli


hmm the cards are massive and take up 3 slots . there should be enough room . What case do you have ? I wouldn't worry if you had a good airflow anyway .


----------



## Hequaqua

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kanttii*
> 
> Nice
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> what settings did you use to get 4.6ghz? I've been trying that but no matter if I increase VCCIN to 1.9 and the other not-so-important voltages all +0.25mV I can't get it higher than 4.5-4.5-4.4-4.4ghz (4.5 first 2 cores, 4.4 last 2, otherwise unstable in the LONG run like a day), and my 4670K can't handle higher than 1.251V, not even 1.255V
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> So now I got it at 1.251V core, 1.776V VCCIN, 1.221V cache (4Ghz cache speed). I think I could lower vcore a bit to like 1.23V but haven't had time to test really.. I tried quickly and it got me about 1-2C lower temps in full load, not that significant, but it let the CPU stay under the 72C I don't wanna pass! It's a good cooler, thermaltake macro rev.b, but I should really experiment more with voltage or just put every core to 4.4Ghz and drop voltage to 1.221V that was stable, and cache to 1.2V..what do you think? It ofc depends a lot on the chip itself and it's TIM inside, but I won't delid, so trying to find the max the safer way


Oh Gee.....You have my head spinning with all those numbers....lol

I'm not stable at 4.6ghz. I was able to make a couple of passes on Firestrike before it crashed. I have since tried the same settings and ran IETU and it will crash after about 15-20 secs. All I changed was my multiplier to 46. Core voltage mode to adaptive, and core voltage to 1.36v. I'm not very knowledgeable about OC'ing the CPU. Too many settings....lol I still haven't been able to keep it at 4.6 long enough to validate it with CPU-Z. Odd that I was able to run Heaven/Firestrike at all really.


----------



## PalominoCreek

So yeah. Apparently +50 core/memory OC increased my temps by about 3C. Went from 68C and now I'm at like 71/72 when at full load. Quite disappointing.


----------



## brochachoz

Anyone here using the GALAX GTX970 Hall of Fame? How well does it perform? It's price similarly with the g.1 gaming, msi 4G I think in USD it's about $420-$430, and strix costs more in my country.


----------



## ace ventura069

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kaistledine*
> 
> hmm the cards are massive and take up 3 slots . there should be enough room . What case do you have ? I wouldn't worry if you had a good airflow anyway .


I have a corsair 600t now. But end of the week my corsair 760t Will arrive


----------



## JaseJoshua

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *vMax65*
> 
> Hi Guys... just arrived and installed Gigabyte GTX 970 G1
> 
> 
> 
> Will give BF4 a good going over today


I also have this card lol But different queistions what do yo have as covers on your HHDs I like the White


----------



## pokerapar88

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *JaseJoshua*
> 
> I also have this card lol But different queistions what do yo have as covers on your HHDs I like the White


Those look like the... boxes where the ssd's came in


----------



## doza

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *watermanpc85*
> 
> for me...4096...


can u post some screanshot of that statement, i dont know what is hapening with my card, i dont know are people defending nvidia and claiming it uses above 3.5gb couse i just cant use more than 3.5gb, tried evolve, far cry 4 dying light and list goes on and on now i just tried gtav and on maxed settings and 2560 x 1440, ingame vram bar is maxed at 4gb but gpuz and afterburner just wont pass 3400ish mb.....

last and probably only game i played with this gpu that used around 3900mb was shadow of mordor :S


----------



## AngryGoldfish

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *PalominoCreek*
> 
> Guys what's the max VRAM usage GTA V can reach with all settings maxed out?


Not tested it yet since the performance drop (not necessarily due to VRAM usage/970 VRAM debacle) was so huge and I didn't like the way the game felt at all.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kanttii*
> 
> Wow. Our systems are VERY similar! What kinda voltages did you use to get 4.5ghz on the i5 4670k?


Initially, 1.29V on the core, 1.9V on the input. That was stable for weeks during stress testing, benchmarking, gaming etc., but then GTA V blue screened the other day. As a result I had to bring it down temporarily to 4.4Ghz @ 1.27V, which is a very conservative overclock for that king of voltage. Most are able to achieve 4.4Ghz on 1.25-1.27V. 4.5Ghz should be stable at 1.3V, but it has to be tested more thoroughly. I'll then work on getting my VCCIN down to increase lifespan and reduce temps. I'll also try and get my cache ratio a little higher-maybe 4Ghz. I hit over 9000 in Fire Strike Physics, so I'm happy with that. After that, I might try for 4.6Ghz, though that will not be a 24/7 overclock as I imagine 1.35V and more will be required. I didn't lose the silicon lottery as I have an average chip, but I certainly didn't win it either.

I'm tempted to replace the 4670K with the new i7 Broadwell chip. Probably won't as the increase in performance will only be seen in benchmarks, but it might be a fun way to get the full use out the Z97 chipset until it's outdated.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ajarocena*
> 
> Is there anyone here using _*Inno3D iChill Geforce GTX 970 4GB Ultra*_? how's it? im planning on buying this one so i want idea from others..


That thing is a beast.









Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kanttii*
> 
> Well, it was Furmark.. in games and 3dmark it doesn't happen lol
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sry for slow reply, I was doing a couple 3dmark tests.
> 
> here!
> 
> kanttii_1506_bakedin.zip 136k .zip file
> thanks!
> 
> Firestrike with this BIOS (at 1558mhz): http://www.3dmark.com/3dm/6861668
> Baked in max gamestable OC, added XBAR, SYS, L2C etc to match and seems stable! Great performance.
> 
> EDIT: Hahah I get coil whine if I enable SweetFX+ReShade in GTA V loading screens :'D haven't heard it since last November.


Nice GPU score. You should be able to hit 14000 with a few tweaks. Unfortunately, my card is nowhere near that.

http://www.3dmark.com/3dm/6580003

I think my clocks were 1555/7800Mhz. This is not game-stable. No throttling. Edited BIOS. 1500/8000Mhz on one card with the same system won't net the same scores. Silicon is silicon even if the clocks are the same.


----------



## hazard99

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *PalominoCreek*
> 
> So yeah. Apparently +50 core/memory OC increased my temps by about 3C. Went from 68C and now I'm at like 71/72 when at full load. Quite disappointing.


what game is making those temps? I can generate way more heat playing far cry 4 vs playing Gta. I can peak 70s in far cry. GTA I I don't think I peak more than 65


----------



## watermanpc85

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *blaze2210*
> 
> The new version of NVFlash disables the GPU automatically, takes that extra couple of steps out of the process.


You meant "NVFlash_Certs_Bypassed_v5-218-0-1_x64" right??...so I dont have to do anything with drivers nor disabling my card from devices manager, right??...Would it be "safer" if I disable the card anyway or could I do a mess then??

thanks!!


----------



## AngryGoldfish

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *watermanpc85*
> 
> You meant "NVFlash_Certs_Bypassed_v5-218-0-1_x64" right??...so I dont have to do anything with drivers nor disabling my card from devices manager, right??...Would it be "safer" if I disable the card anyway or could I do a mess then??
> 
> thanks!!


http://www.overclock.net/t/1521334/official-nvflash-with-certificate-checks-bypassed-for-gtx-970-980

v5.218.0.1 (x64) is correct.


----------



## watermanpc85

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Wirerat*
> 
> the 1 was because your bios was only going to 124% with the no limit evga values. So i bumped the digit to get 125% So that you can raise tdp to 125 in afterburner instead of 124.
> 
> It was really just a visual edit.
> 
> You can revert so long as you dnt brick the card. Only bricks I ever seen are ppl using the wrong cards bios.
> 
> That tdp being raised really opens up the headroom on these cards.
> I need to dl the new one. Ty.


Many thanks for your help mate!!







but I have one more question...I have seen in the internal rail table that you decreased by 1/10 the power amount and in the guide here, it is said that:

_"Internal Rail - I'm not exactly certain what this rail is used for, but it's the same on *ALL* the 980 BIOS's I looked at, including the high end factory overclocked cards."_

...I guess its the same for 970 so I wonder why must by decreased that way as I believe that decreasing power must be more dangerous than increasing, right? so just to be sure...



EDIT: Also PCI E lane its said to dont increase over 75000 and i see a 80000...also for the PSU rail 1 and 2 I can see a decrease in power for one of the rails and an increase for the other one...is that normal?? or would be better to share the increase between both?? sorry to be so "irritating"







but I want to be safe on this









Many thanks!!


----------



## PalominoCreek

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *hazard99*
> 
> what game is making those temps? I can generate way more heat playing far cry 4 vs playing Gta. I can peak 70s in far cry. GTA I I don't think I peak more than 65


Only two games I've tried after overclocking are Sleeping Dogs, which only really got over 70C on cutscenes, weird but whatever and now Witcher 2. Not exactly the newest games, I'm just kinda scared to OC further, don't want load temps to be 75C again, like with my previous 290.


----------



## Wirerat

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *watermanpc85*
> 
> Many thanks for your help mate!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> but I have one more question...I have seen in the internal rail table that you decreased by 1/10 the power amount and in the guide here, it is said that:
> 
> _"Internal Rail - I'm not exactly certain what this rail is used for, but it's the same on *ALL* the 980 BIOS's I looked at, including the high end factory overclocked cards."_
> 
> ...I guess its the same for 970 so I wonder why must by decreased that way as I believe that decreasing power must be more dangerous than increasing, right? so just to be sure...
> 
> 
> 
> EDIT: Also PCI E lane its said to dont increase over 75000 and i see a 80000...also for the PSU rail 1 and 2 I can see a decrease in power for one of the rails and an increase for the other one...is that normal?? or would be better to share the increase between both?? sorry to be so "irritating"
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> but I want to be safe on this
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Many thanks!!


i run it 8000 as per the nolimit evga bios. Change it if you want. 5 watts isnt going do much anyway.

I copied those settings from the no limit bios here http://www.overclock.net/t/1517316/extract-and-flash-gtx-970-and-980-firmware-zosons-h2o-and-air-custom-bios/0_50


----------



## DeathAngel74

I just ordered one of these for my SSC ACX 2.0


----------



## Nightwolf88

Count me in! I retired the 8800 SLI in my x6 config and put the 760 in there.
it's just 20min in so still stress testing and optimizing.
At the moment running at core 1603 and mem at 8 ghz.

I have the strong believe (superstition







) to burn in a new card at the highest speed as fast as possible.









Shiny, didn't know there would be a led light










I do have a strange bug? memory usage says 119mb even when running a game?

EDIT: I'm down to arround 1569mhz on the core and 8ghz on vram, stable. Going back up from here









1600 seems very reachable buth i think i need the typical change in power settings in the bios for that because these core clock isn't 100 procent stable.


----------



## ValValdesky

You guys with the Gigabyte G1 Gaming are using a custom fan profile or still run stock?


----------



## watermanpc85

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Wirerat*
> 
> i run it 8000 as per the nolimit evga bios. Change it if you want. 5 watts isnt going do much anyway.
> 
> I copied those settings from the no limit bios here http://www.overclock.net/t/1517316/extract-and-flash-gtx-970-and-980-firmware-zosons-h2o-and-air-custom-bios/0_50


ok then, if I change the value to 75000 (ddont want to force too much) is there anything i should change anywhere?? also what about the psu rail values and the 1/10 decrease in the internal rail? this is the most scaring change for me...aagain sorry for my ignorance but i want also to learn about all this thing of flashing custom bios and i know you are the best


----------



## DeathAngel74

@ ValValdesky ,
I set the fans up in the bios. Now I don't even need MSI AB anymore. It's much quieter now!


----------



## DeathAngel74

@ watermanpc85 ,
These are my power table settings for 2x6-pins.

82000+95400+95400=272800


----------



## PalominoCreek

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ValValdesky*
> 
> You guys with the Gigabyte G1 Gaming are using a custom fan profile or still run stock?


Stock. However I think I might have to modify it sooner or later as heat is becoming a problem.


----------



## blaze2210

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *watermanpc85*
> 
> You meant "NVFlash_Certs_Bypassed_v5-218-0-1_x64" right??...so I dont have to do anything with drivers nor disabling my card from devices manager, right??...Would it be "safer" if I disable the card anyway or could I do a mess then??
> 
> thanks!!


It automatically disables and re-enables for you - even with an SLI setup.


----------



## watermanpc85

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Wirerat*
> 
> i run it 8000 as per the nolimit evga bios. Change it if you want. 5 watts isnt going do much anyway.
> 
> I copied those settings from the no limit bios here http://www.overclock.net/t/1517316/extract-and-flash-gtx-970-and-980-firmware-zosons-h2o-and-air-custom-bios/0_50


ok, then if I change it to 75000 (dont want to force so much) should i change anything else anywhere? and what about the rails changes and the 1/10 power decrease for the internal rail? this is the change im most scared about haha...aagain sorry for my ignorance but i want to also learn about this all I can and i know you are the best on this!
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DeathAngel74*
> 
> @ watermanpc85 ,
> These are my power table settings for 2x6-pins.
> 
> 82000+95400+95400=272800


But the msi 4g is 8+6 so not sure if that would work... i want to flash the Wirerat bios but i just wanna know what he did to check all is fine (oobviously not saying he is mistaken, just want to double check) and the internal rail decreasement looks weird to me but Im just a noob in this...so i would like him or someone to tell me its fine...

thanks!


----------



## DeathAngel74

it should be
pci-e
82000
82000

6-pin
95400
95400

8-pin
159000
159000

82000+95400+159000=336400

tdp
336400
336400

max power
336400
336400


----------



## AngryGoldfish

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ValValdesky*
> 
> You guys with the Gigabyte G1 Gaming are using a custom fan profile or still run stock?


The idle fan noise, although a little disconcerting at first when coming from a quieter GPU, does not bother me. However, the card was quieter at load than anything else I've tried and so I just left it. I could reduce the fan speed during idle to a couple of hundred RPM within the BIOS, but it honestly doesn't bother me. What bothers me more is the pump noise from my AIO. I won't be buying an AIO again unless it has a quiet pump. Air cooling or full water loop. Fan noise is just air movement. I can get used to that within a few weeks. Pump noise, on the other hand, is obtrusive and erratic.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *PalominoCreek*
> 
> Only two games I've tried after overclocking are Sleeping Dogs, which only really got over 70C on cutscenes, weird but whatever and now Witcher 2. Not exactly the newest games, I'm just kinda scared to OC further, don't want load temps to be 75C again, like with my previous 290.


What speeds are your fans running at? Have you tried increasing them with Afterburner or another fan controller?


----------



## watermanpc85

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *blaze2210*
> 
> It automatically disables and re-enables for you - even with an SLI setup.


Ok, great then!!









Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DeathAngel74*
> 
> it should be
> pci-e
> 82000
> 82000
> 
> 6-pin
> 95400
> 95400
> 
> 8-pin
> 159000
> 159000
> 
> 82000+95400+159000=336400
> 
> tdp
> 336400
> 336400
> 
> max power
> 336400
> 336400


Ok, I was mistaken about the psu rails, I see they are ok...the last thing I want to know is the change in the "internal rail" from:

10.000
105.000
105.000

to:

10.000
10.500
10.500

wouldnt that decrease the power in the card?? going from 105W to 10,5W?? Im afraid because I dont want to tell the card to dont use more than 10,5W and then it refuses to even boot but as I said Im just a complete noob and may be wrong but as in the guide and most bioses I see this table is untouched I just want to be sure its right for my MSI card as Wirerat has an EVGA I guess...and of course many thanks to both Wirerat and DeathAngel74 and sorry for my ignorance


----------



## DeathAngel74




----------



## DeathAngel74

top left=tdp
3rd left=pcie slot
4th left=6-pin
top right=8-pin
2nd right=min. power/max.power(must match tdp)
75000+79500+159000=313500(max power)


----------



## Wirerat

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *watermanpc85*
> 
> Ok, great then!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ok, I was mistaken about the psu rails, I see they are ok...the last thing I want to know is the change in the "internal rail" from:
> 
> and sorry for my ignorance


you could just mod your own bios. I was trying to save you some time with a quik no limit tdp.

You already went they through and posted about every box. Might as well just make your own bios. You can learn by trial and error anyway.

I suggest you open a fresh copy of your own bios (keep a untouched backup) and make the changes you learned about.

That would reduce the risk of corruption. I dont like that you passed me a compressed bios that i opened edited and re compressed before passing back to you.

Call me paranoid but thats a lot of exchanges and conversions for something that could brick a gpu.


----------



## gamehaha

If it possible to push HOF 970 Gpu clock to 1620 on air ?.now i flash my Gpu clock to 1582 VDDC 1.287-1.300
I try to push to 1620 but now VDDC 1.356.It seem unstable at all when i enter crysis 3 there are a lot of red dot on my screen
I scare to add VDDC futher. PLZ Help worriedsmiley.gif


----------



## laxu

So I modded my BIOS and set boost clock to 1506 (I've ran at 1514 when overclocking with Afterburner) but seem to get max 1455 according to AB. I also upped the voltages to 1.300 and base clock a bit. Do I need to set all clocks higher if I want to reach the max boost (boost table bins go all the way to 1600s)? I'd like to keep the stock base clocks for low usage at idle (got a 144 Hz display so the clocks are higher even on the desktop).


----------



## AngryGoldfish

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *gamehaha*
> 
> If it possible to push HOF 970 Gpu clock to 1620 on air ?.now i flash my Gpu clock to 1582 VDDC 1.287-1.300
> I try to push to 1620 but now VDDC 1.356.It seem unstable at all when i enter crysis 3 there are a lot of red dot on my screen
> I scare to add VDDC futher. PLZ Help worriedsmiley.gif


You're probably at your GPU's maximum overclock. The great thing about these GPU's is that, for the most part, they don't _need_ water to get high overclocks, unlike previous generations of GPU's. A good cooler-Windforce, HOF, Direct CUII, Gaming 4G, Sapphire, etc-will do the job. 1620Mhz is a very high overclock. I don't want to be presumptuous or doubtful, but have you checked to see whether there were actually any gains behond 1550Mhz? A guy on here had 1600Mhz on his core and his scores were lower than mine at 1535Mhz. Another guy has 1500Mhz and his scores are higher than mine again. Frequency is not everything. You could overclock as much as you want, but the silicon lottery still plays a part. It plays a part in your scores as well as your stability. Check both as you go to make sure it's actually worth it.

I would not supply any more voltage to your GPU or else you could run the risk of overheating, greater noise output, and ultimately shorter lifespan. Voltage kills processors, not temperature. If you intend to keep the card for a few years, your chip will degrade and leak voltage. This will cause instability. Stick to something more measurable like 1550Mhz @ 1.26-1.28V. That's the max I would recommend. If your scores are growing linearly, great, keep pushing until you're unstable. But don't add more voltage unless you're water cooling and are looking to squeeze out every last bit of power out of your card, without consideration for longevity.


----------



## blaze2210

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *laxu*
> 
> So I modded my BIOS and set boost clock to 1506 (I've ran at 1514 when overclocking with Afterburner) but seem to get max 1455 according to AB. I also upped the voltages to 1.300 and base clock a bit. Do I need to set all clocks higher if I want to reach the max boost (boost table bins go all the way to 1600s)? I'd like to keep the stock base clocks for low usage at idle (got a 144 Hz display so the clocks are higher even on the desktop).


If you're wanting the card to boost itself higher, then you're going to have to go through the Voltage Table to make sure that each boost level has enough voltage. After doing that, it would be beneficial for you to also go through the Power Table to make sure that your card is getting enough power to supply those voltages.

You can check out my BIOS, I have the core running at 1279mhz, then it boosts to 1507mhz. It's completely stable and runs reasonably cool in my case. Compare the tables on your card vs the tables on mine, and that should help you out.









blaze2210-GTX970.zip 136k .zip file


----------



## DeathAngel74

bios correct? I used that as a base, but for some reason I had to tweak it a little to stop throttling and vdroop.


----------



## TheBoom

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *gamehaha*
> 
> If it possible to push HOF 970 Gpu clock to 1620 on air ?.now i flash my Gpu clock to 1582 VDDC 1.287-1.300
> I try to push to 1620 but now VDDC 1.356.It seem unstable at all when i enter crysis 3 there are a lot of red dot on my screen
> I scare to add VDDC futher. PLZ Help worriedsmiley.gif


That seems like an awfully high voltage for air cooling. What are your temps? Those red dots might actually mean your card is slowly getting fried. Though they are usually artifacts due to instability.
I've had 2 760s that would act a little weird like that and then just die without warning in the next few seconds.


----------



## blaze2210

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DeathAngel74*
> 
> 
> bios correct? I used that as a base, but for some reason I had to tweak it a little to stop throttling and vdroop.


Did you see what was causing it to throttle? Was it a voltage or temperature limitation?


----------



## DeathAngel74

Pcie slot needed to be set to
82000 min
82000 max


----------



## watermanpc85

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DeathAngel74*
> 
> top left=tdp
> 3rd left=pcie slot
> 4th left=6-pin
> top right=8-pin
> 2nd right=min. power/max.power(must match tdp)
> 75000+79500+159000=313500(max power)


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Wirerat*
> 
> you could just mod your own bios. I was trying to save you some time with a quik no limit tdp.
> 
> You already went they through and posted about every box. Might as well just make your own bios. You can learn by trial and error anyway.
> 
> I suggest you open a fresh copy of your own bios (keep a untouched backup) and make the changes you learned about.
> 
> That would reduce the risk of corruption. I dont like that you passed me a compressed bios that i opened edited and re compressed before passing back to you.
> 
> Call me paranoid but thats a lot of exchanges and conversions for something that could brick a gpu.


Well, finally after the sugestion to avoid working with the compressed file (and if you think they are correct) these are the values Im going to flash:



I decided to do a mix of both mods and also increased the final attainable tdp to 130%(which I think should be at 261W)...I want the card to run at everything stock if I dont set MSI AB to increase the TDP and also a max tdp increase of +30% so I set in the 6º table a 200W default 100% and 261W for the max (which is a 30% max increase)...dont know why should min. power/max.power match tdp?? is that needed??I dont want to be able to increase more than a 30% the default tdp...

The internal rail was set to default of 10.000, 105.000, 105.000 and the PCIE lane I lowered the power to 75.000 max. ...Im about to flash this thing so I would like you to check if its looking good or not

Many thanks!!

*EDIT: Top right values should be:

Def = 150.000
Max= 159.000*

sorry


----------



## watermanpc85

Ok, forget it, I just made my own customizations and flashed







...so good so far!!...I just made a mix of everything I have see out there and my default bios. This is the result:



Finally I went to a +45% tdp increase in AB but with a maximum default possible values (200W stock tdp at 100%) so as you can see the card can go to:

75.000+79.500+159.000 = 313.500 BUT I though I didnt wanted to be able to go too far with the slider and maybe fry the VRMs so I limited the selectable maximum TDP to 145% which should draw a total of 290W if Im correct.

I used latest nvflash which worked like a charm disabling automaticly the card before the flash (dont worry, it does it perfect) and if someone is just as noob as me haha, here is my modded bios:

GM204watermanpc85mod.zip 136k .zip file


Remember you must NOT flash others bios, just mod yours using others for reference!!

After a few minutes of bench the card seems to be doing it well...I raised the voltage more than needed for this OC just to see the increase in TDP (note I increased TDP limit in AB to 125% but I could have done to 145%) ...as you can see the card is not throttling (even went up by 13Mhz over my 1486Mhz original OC I guess due to the increased voltage). Also I configured a custom fan curve just to avoid temps over 65º and so avoiding termal throttling.



Well, now I think its time to play a bit with new OCs!!









I will be reporting news later...many, many thanks to all you guys, and specially Wirerat and DeathAngel!!


----------



## Wirerat

Unfortunately even though the numbers are there in bios the card will not actually use 300 watts plus. Not unless you mod the shunt resisters. I am thinking about this mod though.
http://overclocking.guide/increase-the-nvidia-power-limit-all-cards/

The bios mod does create some more overhead it just doesnt match the wattage set in the bios mod. I can tell easy as I have a volt modded 3GB GTX 580 in my sons rig and its pulling 300 watts for real. If the 970 was even close to that power it would be a lot hotter.


----------



## Kuudere

I've been having problems with my 970G1 Gaming not working properly with my monitors (2x DL DVI and 1x DP) where if I have the DP cable plugged in when the card gets power, the DVI-D port will not work, and the only way to get it to work is to flip off my PSU, unplug the DP cable, flip the PSU back on, and then plug in the DP cable halfway through Window's boot process so everything works, and scratch trying to use sleep mode, because that just reverts back to the beginning.

On closer inspection, whichever BIOS controls the DVI-D port I managed to update to its latest version, but whatever BIOS the DVI-I port runs off of apparently thinks my card is a standard 970 from Gigabyte, and I can't figure out a way to force the G1 Gaming BIOS onto the card:


Any ideas? I get the feeling I'll just end up breaking the DP from having to do this everyday for a year (or more likely, I'll get frustrated and end up snapping the port entirely).

Edit: For comparison, this is what I get when I boot off the DVI-D port alone:


----------



## blaze2210

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Kuudere*
> 
> I've been having problems with my 970G1 Gaming not working properly with my monitors (2x DL DVI and 1x DP) where if I have the DP cable plugged in when the card gets power, the DVI-D port will not work, and the only way to get it to work is to flip off my PSU, unplug the DP cable, flip the PSU back on, and then plug in the DP cable halfway through Window's boot process so everything works, and scratch trying to use sleep mode, because that just reverts back to the beginning.
> 
> On closer inspection, whichever BIOS controls the DVI-D port I managed to update to its latest version, but whatever BIOS the DVI-I port runs off of apparently thinks my card is a standard 970 from Gigabyte, and I can't figure out a way to force the G1 Gaming BIOS onto the card:
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Any ideas? I get the feeling I'll just end up breaking the DP from having to do this everyday for a year (or more likely, I'll get frustrated and end up snapping the port entirely).
> 
> Edit: For comparison, this is what I get when I boot off the DVI-D port alone:
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


Try using the latest version of NVFlash, and add "-6" to the flash command. So it would end up being "nvflash --index=0 -6 RomName.rom", obviously without the quotes. See if that works out for you.


----------



## sudey

I'm from Russia. Sorry for the bad english.

Whether you can play consistently with these settings? - 1545 \ 7800 *1.256v*, good temperature 60-75 degrees
I have gtx 970 gigabyte g1 gaming 4g
I have high voltage? worry? Power limit and well-adjusted?


----------



## blaze2210

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *sudey*
> 
> I'm from Russia. Sorry for the bad english.
> 
> Whether you can play consistently with these settings? - 1545 \ 7800 *1.256v*, good temperature 60-75 degrees
> I have gtx 970 gigabyte g1 gaming 4g
> I have high voltage? worry? Power limit and well-adjusted?
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


You're the only one that's going to be able to tell whether or not you'll be able to game with those settings. If you don't get any visual anomalies that occur (artifacts, tearing, etc.) and your temperatures stay at reasonable levels, then you should be fine.


----------



## sudey

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *blaze2210*
> 
> You're the only one that's going to be able to tell whether or not you'll be able to game with those settings. If you don't get any visual anomalies that occur (artifacts, tearing, etc.) and your temperatures stay at reasonable levels, then you should be fine.


Artifacts no, card works well. I was a little worried about the voltage, not shorten my life if he gtx 970?


----------



## blaze2210

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *sudey*
> 
> Artifacts no, card works well. I was a little worried about the voltage, not shorten my life if he gtx 970?


_Any_ overclocking can shorten the lifespan of the card - it just comes down to what amount of degradation you're willing to accept. I'm sure if you're going to have the max clock for the card running 24/7 at the max voltages, you probably shouldn't expect that card to last very long. If you're just overclocking to game, then you might just pay attention to your framerates and see what clock speeds give you the most benefit. If you keep going higher, but don't get the additional FPS from it, then there's no real point in going that high.


----------



## gamehaha

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TheBoom*
> 
> That seems like an awfully high voltage for air cooling. What are your temps? Those red dots might actually mean your card is slowly getting fried. Though they are usually artifacts due to instability.
> I've had 2 760s that would act a little weird like that and then just die without warning in the next few seconds.


I throught the same problem red dot when I clock to 1582 but it solve it by add more voltage but It not much compare to this.I think I will drop core clock at 1582
about your Gtx 760 you mean It there are some spot on your screen and then it suddenly die right(It can't process any more) ? I never have experience in this before.
Thank for you advice AngryGoldfish







and TheBoom


----------



## sudey

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *blaze2210*
> 
> _Any_ overclocking can shorten the lifespan of the card - it just comes down to what amount of degradation you're willing to accept. I'm sure if you're going to have the max clock for the card running 24/7 at the max voltages, you probably shouldn't expect that card to last very long. If you're just overclocking to game, then you might just pay attention to your framerates and see what clock speeds give you the most benefit. If you keep going higher, but don't get the additional FPS from it, then there's no real point in going that high.


Thank you ... I want to use these settings only in games. 1545 \ 7800 1.256v. Well, you would use the following settings only in the games? I play an average of about 4 hours a day


----------



## blaze2210

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *sudey*
> 
> Thank you ... I want to use these settings only in games. 1545 \ 7800 1.256v. Well, you would use the following settings only in the games? I play an average of about 4 hours a day


If you're only going to be using those settings for a few hours each day, then why not just use Afterburner to apply them? As far as what settings to use in games, you'll have to check on that yourself. Play some games with those settings, and if you're happy with the framerate you're getting, then keep those settings.


----------



## sudey

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *blaze2210*
> 
> If you're only going to be using those settings for a few hours each day, then why not just use Afterburner to apply them? As far as what settings to use in games, you'll have to check on that yourself. Play some games with those settings, and if you're happy with the framerate you're getting, then keep those settings.


They kept me in such Msi Afterburner settings. These settings 1545 \ 7800 1.256v use only in games.


----------



## maTyaR

I've bumped it up 10Mhz higher, but I began seeing small artifacts flickering. Fan speed isn't right since I've connected it to my PSU rather than the card itself.

Edit: Yes, you can probably tell what game that is







.


----------



## broodeeck

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Xaer*
> 
> Added your experience here: http://ethlo.com/oc/gtx970/#gigabyte_g1


The info about fanspeed of G1 in Idle on your website is telling that minimum is around 1100RPM. I think I have better solution and can fix that problem in BIOS couse of mine minimum speed depends from idle temperature and when Idle is 30C-34C around, then my Gigabyte GTX 970 G1 fanspeed is set around 650-800 RPM. I noticed once (immediately after system restart) that temperature of my core was 27C and then FAN speed was 500+RPM around.


----------



## kanttii

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Hequaqua*
> 
> Oh Gee.....You have my head spinning with all those numbers....lol
> 
> I'm not stable at 4.6ghz. I was able to make a couple of passes on Firestrike before it crashed. I have since tried the same settings and ran IETU and it will crash after about 15-20 secs. All I changed was my multiplier to 46. Core voltage mode to adaptive, and core voltage to 1.36v. I'm not very knowledgeable about OC'ing the CPU. Too many settings....lol I still haven't been able to keep it at 4.6 long enough to validate it with CPU-Z. Odd that I was able to run Heaven/Firestrike at all really.


Oh haha okay







dang. 4.6 would be MAGICAL. 4,4 and 4.5 are like..everyday stuff.. but 4.6?! MAGICAL







haha CPU OC (and RAM OC, hello timings) is very interesting and it sure pays itself back when you put time into it...but the amount of time.. it needs tons of hours because you need to test everything thoroughly, and benchmarks and stability tests might not crash at all but when you have like Chrome and Skype open and launch a game, boom.

..once I ran stability tests for an hour and then opened notepad to write things down, it crashed lol.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *PalominoCreek*
> 
> So yeah. Apparently +50 core/memory OC increased my temps by about 3C. Went from 68C and now I'm at like 71/72 when at full load. Quite disappointing.


Wow. You didn't increase voltage at all and it still rose that much?!
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *pokerapar88*
> 
> Those look like the... boxes where the ssd's came in


Looking at the build, they could even be custom-made plexi with white matte paint







what a cool case! I promise myself now, I'll one day mod a case and get custom sleeved cables etc etc and make a window to this Colossus Venom - and MORE LEDs!
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *doza*
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> can u post some screanshot of that statement, i dont know what is hapening with my card, i dont know are people defending nvidia and claiming it uses above 3.5gb couse i just cant use more than 3.5gb, tried evolve, far cry 4 dying light and list goes on and on now i just tried gtav and on maxed settings and 2560 x 1440, ingame vram bar is maxed at 4gb but gpuz and afterburner just wont pass 3400ish mb.....
> 
> last and probably only game i played with this gpu that used around 3900mb was shadow of mordor :S


Well it's easy, put on DSR and 4K resolution + 8xMSAA/SSAA and you should skyrocket with VRAM usage








Quote:


> Originally Posted by *AngryGoldfish*
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> Not tested it yet since the performance drop (not necessarily due to VRAM usage/970 VRAM debacle) was so huge and I didn't like the way the game felt at all.
> Initially, 1.29V on the core, 1.9V on the input. That was stable for weeks during stress testing, benchmarking, gaming etc., but then GTA V blue screened the other day. As a result I had to bring it down temporarily to 4.4Ghz @ 1.27V, which is a very conservative overclock for that king of voltage. Most are able to achieve 4.4Ghz on 1.25-1.27V. 4.5Ghz should be stable at 1.3V, but it has to be tested more thoroughly. I'll then work on getting my VCCIN down to increase lifespan and reduce temps. I'll also try and get my cache ratio a little higher-maybe 4Ghz. I hit over 9000 in Fire Strike Physics, so I'm happy with that. After that, I might try for 4.6Ghz, though that will not be a 24/7 overclock as I imagine 1.35V and more will be required. I didn't lose the silicon lottery as I have an average chip, but I certainly didn't win it either.
> 
> I'm tempted to replace the 4670K with the new i7 Broadwell chip. Probably won't as the increase in performance will only be seen in benchmarks, but it might be a fun way to get the full use out the Z97 chipset until it's outdated.
> That thing is a beast.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Nice GPU score. You should be able to hit 14000 with a few tweaks. Unfortunately, my card is nowhere near that.
> 
> http://www.3dmark.com/3dm/6580003
> 
> I think my clocks were 1555/7800Mhz. This is not game-stable. No throttling. Edited BIOS. 1500/8000Mhz on one card with the same system won't net the same scores. Silicon is silicon even if the clocks are the same.


Whoa, nice. I'll try increasing VCCIN to 1.9 and see what that does..or 1.8V.. I now got it at auto, and sometimes randomly I an app or game might hang and usually crash after that, I think it's the cache being at 4Ghz with 1.22v (dunno if that voltage is too high for it, or if the VCCIN is too low..gotta investigate when I got enough time!). That 4.5Ghz sure shows in benches, getting you over 9000 (ITS OVER 9000 YO)







niiiice. I wanna push there too









Yeah temps get high! I haven't delidded and never will (I hope lol) so gotta keep it at acceptable temps.. This Macho Rev.B cooler is good, but ATM at full load after 10-15 minutes of XTU stability test it stays between 69-73C which already is a bit too high for my taste. However, it has never passed even 60C when gaming...stays mostly at around 45-54, average after 2-3 hours of GTA V about 49C









Yeah same here







It sounds too tempting, especially the extra threads for photoshop + coding!

Thanks! Yeah this card is surprisingly good, and I'm glad I didn't pay that extra for the Gigabyte version! I lost the lottery with one RAM module, but as it runs 99,99% stable at 1600mhz 10-11-10-30-2T (Default) I can't return it >_> other two sticks I could get to 2135Mhz 11-12-12-33-1T which was simply AMAZING for 1600Mhz memory! And at 1.5V, didn't even have to increase voltage O_O so now I got them running at 2002Mhz 11-13-13-35-1T...because of that one lost case, meh. Well the speed improvement isn't that good anyways, between 11-12-12-33-1T 2135Mhz and 11-13-13-35-1T 2000Mhz if I remember correctly the difference in Firestrike was like 20 in physics score







though with 2 modules instead of 3 of course. In games I didn't notice anything. It did give me about 20-40 MBPS more on the RAMdisk though which was nice, there was about 0.1sec rendering difference in some PS stuff.I'm paranoid with voltage, I wanna keep it as low as possible always..same on the Raspberry Pi 2, not gonna go over 1Ghz because it'd need more voltage than what's safe and within warranty limits









Thanks for the tip, I'll try to get 14K







maybe a bit more to memory, a few mhz to core..hmm.. And yes as people have said over and over again, the difference between like 7.8ghz and 8ghz VRAM is very small in games and only matters in benchmarks. Core is more important (not king tho) I guess and having mine at 1506.5 when gaming versus 1558 lost about 0.5 FPS average after 3 Tomb Raider benchmark runs...
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *watermanpc85*
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> You meant "NVFlash_Certs_Bypassed_v5-218-0-1_x64" right??...so I dont have to do anything with drivers nor disabling my card from devices manager, right??...Would it be "safer" if I disable the card anyway or could I do a mess then??
> 
> thanks!!


Worked well for me without disabling it manually, saves a lot of time when you're tinkering with BIOS!
And I got my PCI-E at 82W and it doesn't seem bad at all







no problems here. And the PSU rails, the difference is that if you got a 6 pin connector and 8 pin connector at the same amount of power, obviously the 6pin one can't give that much power!







at least my MSI card has 6 pin and 8 pin so I wouldn't even DARE try have them at the same amount both. Also, the TDP and Power Limit rails need to have the wattage that's the sum of PCI-E and PSU PEG rails, so for example in my case:
TDP=336400 (in def and max)
PCI-E: 82000 (in def and max)
PSU PEG 1: 95400 (in def and max)
PSU PEG 2:159000 (in def and max)
Power limit DEF: 336400
Power limit MAX: 337400 (1W more because there seem to be problems with the same as TDP because:
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jonny30bass*
> 
> For some reason with my MSI 970, if the default and max power limit are the same, then hitting the "Default" button in Precision X 16 will cause a BSOD. It's a very specific issue, and I'm not sure if it will cause issues with other programs as well. Although you won't really need to use Precision X 16 after this mod, it is better safe than sorry because it could cause issues elsewhere.


That happens to me too.

Here's a screenshot of the wattages for my card, and my BIOS for reference

kanttii_1506_bakedin_336w.zip 136k .zip file


So just as DeathAngel74 said, these guys are awesome!
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Nightwolf88*
> 
> Count me in! I retired the 8800 SLI
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> in my x6 config and put the 760 in there.
> it's just 20min in so still stress testing and optimizing.
> At the moment running at core 1603 and mem at 8 ghz.
> 
> I have the strong believe (superstition
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ) to burn in a new card at the highest speed as fast as possible.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Shiny, didn't know there would be a led light
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I do have a strange bug? memory usage says 119mb even when running a game?
> 
> EDIT: I'm down to arround 1569mhz on the core and 8ghz on vram, stable. Going back up from here
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 1600 seems very reachable buth i think i need the typical change in power settings in the bios for that because these core clock isn't 100 procent stable.


Whoa you seem to have gotten a really good card at the lottery







GZ! Good luck with further oc, can't wait to hear what's the maximum!

@TheBoom hey now, that was apocalyptic :'D

--

Also WOW setting GPC, XBAR, L2C and SYS max in P00 and P02 to the same as GPC (core) MADE THIS CARD REALLY FLY WOW. Much better when gaming - it seems to have eliminated most of the microstuttering I had (single GPU, together with increasing CPU cache ratio) in GTA V and made the gameplay quite a lot smoother in others! People told in other threads that the changes might be very minor, but WOW I'm really impressed! This forum is a GOLD MINE where we can all find treasures and share them









@Wirerat that sounds similar to delidding a CPU.. better performance, but bigger risk







is there any risk of frying the card by adding the liquid on top of the shunt resistors? Cool stuff.

--

Also..wondering about lifespan..do you guys have any ideas or estimations how much running the card at max speed (=disabling boost and baking in clocks) all the time shortens it's lifespan? I guess at stock it would be about 4-5 years at the current quality any product seems to be, so would it drop down to even under 2 years? It's 1506Mhz core, 8000mhz memory and 1.256V with bigger power limit. BIOS is in this post. However as Wirerat said it won't use all that is given through BIOS mod, I guess it won't be as short as with a shunt resistor mod? I'd like to keep this running for about 3 years so I'm wondering if I should go back to the stock BIOS and suffer lower framerates... like, a lot lower







TIA!


----------



## DeathAngel74

I uninstalled MSI Afterburner, lol. I don't need it anymore...


----------



## AngryGoldfish

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kanttii*
> 
> Oh haha okay
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> dang. 4.6 would be MAGICAL. 4,4 and 4.5 are like..everyday stuff.. but 4.6?! MAGICAL
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> haha CPU OC (and RAM OC, hello timings) is very interesting and it sure pays itself back when you put time into it...but the amount of time.. it needs tons of hours because you need to test everything thoroughly, and benchmarks and stability tests might not crash at all but when you have like Chrome and Skype open and launch a game, boom.
> 
> ..once I ran stability tests for an hour and then opened notepad to write things down, it crashed lol.


Same. Testing your system for 8 hours with an artificial load is not enough. The best way to thoroughly test stability is to use your system as you would normally. 24 hours with AIDA64 is obviously important, but it's not the final test.

Quote:


> Whoa, nice. I'll try increasing VCCIN to 1.9 and see what that does..or 1.8V.. I now got it at auto, and sometimes randomly I an app or game might hang and usually crash after that, I think it's the cache being at 4Ghz with 1.22v (dunno if that voltage is too high for it, or if the VCCIN is too low..gotta investigate when I got enough time!). That 4.5Ghz sure shows in benches, getting you over 9000 (ITS OVER 9000 YO)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> niiiice. I wanna push there too
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Yeah temps get high! I haven't delidded and never will (I hope lol) so gotta keep it at acceptable temps.. This Macho Rev.B cooler is good, but ATM at full load after 10-15 minutes of XTU stability test it stays between 69-73C which already is a bit too high for my taste. However, it has never passed even 60C when gaming...stays mostly at around 45-54, average after 2-3 hours of GTA V about 49C


1.9V is perfectly safe and shouldn't decrease the lifespan of your CPU too much. I've had 1.9V for a month now. I'm still working on the overclock. It's boring as heck!

Try to leave the cache ratio at its stock speeds (and voltage at AUTO) for now. Don't worry about that until you've tweaked your main frequency and voltages and settled on what you want. It offers very little performance gains and can cause unwanted instability.

I found these guides to be the best for unlocked Haswell i5/i7 processors.

http://linustechtips.com/main/topic/41234-intel-haswell-4670k-4770k-overclocking-guide/
http://www.overclock.net/t/1411077/haswell-overclocking-guide-with-statistics

These chips can handle well past 80°C without throttling. 80°C is my comfort zone. Anything more than that is not worth it. But the chip can handle it, based on what I've read. It's just my system would be too noisy keeping the chip cool.

Quote:


> Thanks! Yeah this card is surprisingly good, and I'm glad I didn't pay that extra for the Gigabyte version! I lost the lottery with one RAM module, but as it runs 99,99% stable at 1600mhz 10-11-10-30-2T (Default) I can't return it >_> other two sticks I could get to 2135Mhz 11-12-12-33-1T which was simply AMAZING for 1600Mhz memory! And at 1.5V, didn't even have to increase voltage O_O so now I got them running at 2002Mhz 11-13-13-35-1T...because of that one lost case, meh. Well the speed improvement isn't that good anyways, between 11-12-12-33-1T 2135Mhz and 11-13-13-35-1T 2000Mhz if I remember correctly the difference in Firestrike was like 20 in physics score
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> though with 2 modules instead of 3 of course. In games I didn't notice anything. It did give me about 20-40 MBPS more on the RAMdisk though which was nice, there was about 0.1sec rendering difference in some PS stuff.I'm paranoid with voltage, I wanna keep it as low as possible always..same on the Raspberry Pi 2, not gonna go over 1Ghz because it'd need more voltage than what's safe and within warranty limits


I've never overclocked RAM before. I have two sets of 8GB of RAM @ 1866Mhz and haven't felt any urges to overclock them yet. I doubt I will since they're unmatched. I bought them for their looks.









Quote:


> Also..wondering about lifespan..do you guys have any ideas or estimations how much running the card at max speed (=disabling boost and baking in clocks) all the time shortens it's lifespan? I guess at stock it would be about 4-5 years at the current quality any product seems to be, so would it drop down to even under 2 years? It's 1506Mhz core, 8000mhz memory and 1.256V with bigger power limit. BIOS is in this post. However as Wirerat said it won't use all that is given through BIOS mod, I guess it won't be as short as with a shunt resistor mod? I'd like to keep this running for about 3 years so I'm wondering if I should go back to the stock BIOS and suffer lower framerates... like, a lot lower
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> TIA!


It's almost impossible to tell. Usually the chip will last a long time, but it may gradually need more and more voltage. So every year you may have to decrease your overclocks by 20Mhz (arbitrary number) or increase your voltage further.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *sudey*
> 
> Thank you ... I want to use these settings only in games. 1545 \ 7800 1.256v. Well, you would use the following settings only in the games? I play an average of about 4 hours a day


That should not be a huge issue. It's impossible to tell for sure how long the chip will last. I'm happy to run my card like that as I upgrade once a year anyway.


----------



## JustAfleshWound

So here and there I have been seeing some people mention a free back plate for those of us who got the EVGA SSC that used the older acx 2.0 from the 700 series.
So far I've only been able to find it being offered to those who buy the sc or the ssc+ versions at select retailers. Just wondering if anyone could shed some light on this or point me in a particular direction...


----------



## DeathAngel74

If anyone wants to check it out, here is the bios I am currently using.

EVGAGTX970SSCACX2.0_1.275v_274w_1557Mhz.zip 136k .zip file


----------



## Wirerat

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kanttii*
> 
> Oh haha okay
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> dang. 4.6 would be MAGICAL. 4,4 and 4.5 are like..everyday stuff.. but 4.6?! make a window to this Colossus Venom - and MORE LEDs!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *@Wirerat that sounds similar to delidding a CPU.. better performance, but bigger risk
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> is there any risk of frying the card by adding the liquid on top of the shunt resistors? Cool stuff.*
> 
> -- I should go back to the stock BIOS and suffer lower framerates... like, a lot lower
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> TIA!


No. Not at all like deliding. Its completely reverseable. Just wipe off the Liquid metal. He shows how easy it is to remove in that link. Deliding is not reversible per say.


Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!



With tim
http://overclocking.guide/wp-content/uploads/2015/01/IMG_6751.jpg
Without
http://overclocking.guide/wp-content/uploads/2015/01/IMG_6754.jpg


As long as cooling is in check its not going to hurt the card. I am not suggesting feed the card anymore voltage. That mod is simply removing the power limit completely.

I intend to test the mod on my evga 970 Ftw this weekend provided I have time. I already have some metal tim on hand.

With my gpu under a water block already and a max of 45c I have a good amount of headroom.


----------



## DeathAngel74

I noticed something strange after uninstalling MSI AB
http://www.3dmark.com/compare/fs/4758527/fs/4756159


----------



## Wirerat

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DeathAngel74*
> 
> I noticed something strange after uninstalling MSI AB
> with AB installed:
> http://www.3dmark.com/3dm/6871771
> 
> without AB:
> http://www.3dmark.com/3dm/6875205


that much variation is in margin of error. But it could that it gains a tiny amount not having msi afterburner using resources.

If thats the case That amount would be easily overridden by the gpu oc gains.


----------



## broodeeck

And with AB is more likely to be unstable, thats why I always tes benchmarks without AB.


----------



## DeathAngel74

I uninstalled AB because I don't need it anymore. Everything is maxed out in the bios, as well as custom fan profile.


----------



## Wirerat

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DeathAngel74*
> 
> I uninstalled AB because I don't need it anymore. Everything is maxed out in the bios, as well as custom fan profile.


cool. I only like to burn in the memory clocks and power target.

I use rtss which is part of afterburner (or evga precision) to limit my fps instead of using vsync. It effectively limits tearing without input lag.

It lets me set different fps limits on different aps/games. I even used it to help control temps before going full water.


----------



## DeathAngel74

If I use NVidiaInspcector, I think there is an option for frame limiter...I think. I'm just lazy and don't want to worry about it, you know...Just turn on the pc and game or whatever...I am so lazy, I set the max temp to 51C @100% fan in the bios.


----------



## Wirerat

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DeathAngel74*
> 
> If I use NVidiaInspcector, I think there is an option for frame limiter...I think. I'm just lazy and don't want to worry about it, you know...Just turn on the pc and game or whatever...I am so lazy, I set the max temp to 51C @100% fan in the bios.


In the past I have burned in my clocks to bios and then had a driver update come and make it unstable and need a slight tweak. So I like to have a few profiles available on that.

Nothing wrong with your "set it and forget it" method though.


----------



## DeathAngel74

I planned ahead too. I have 4 custom bios on the PC.
1532mhz(stock max boost clock)
1544mhz
1557mhz(currently in use, game stable)
1570mhz(benching)

If anything goes wonky, I can just flash something different if needed.


----------



## Wirerat

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DeathAngel74*
> 
> I planned ahead too. I have 4 custom bios on the PC.
> 1532mhz(stock max boost clock)
> 1544mhz
> 1557mhz(currently in use, game stable)
> 1570mhz(benching)
> 
> If anything goes wonky, I can just flash something different if needed.


good idea.


----------



## kanttii

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *AngryGoldfish*
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> Same. Testing your system for 8 hours with an artificial load is not enough. The best way to thoroughly test stability is to use your system as you would normally. 24 hours with AIDA64 is obviously important, but it's not the final test.
> 1.9V is perfectly safe and shouldn't decrease the lifespan of your CPU too much. I've had 1.9V for a month now. I'm still working on the overclock. It's boring as heck!
> 
> Try to leave the cache ratio at its stock speeds (and voltage at AUTO) for now. Don't worry about that until you've tweaked your main frequency and voltages and settled on what you want. It offers very little performance gains and can cause unwanted instability.
> 
> I found these guides to be the best for unlocked Haswell i5/i7 processors.
> 
> http://linustechtips.com/main/topic/41234-intel-haswell-4670k-4770k-overclocking-guide/
> http://www.overclock.net/t/1411077/haswell-overclocking-guide-with-statistics
> 
> These chips can handle well past 80°C without throttling. 80°C is my comfort zone. Anything more than that is not worth it. But the chip can handle it, based on what I've read. It's just my system would be too noisy keeping the chip cool.
> I've never overclocked RAM before. I have two sets of 8GB of RAM @ 1866Mhz and haven't felt any urges to overclock them yet. I doubt I will since they're unmatched. I bought them for their looks.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It's almost impossible to tell. Usually the chip will last a long time, but it may gradually need more and more voltage. So every year you may have to decrease your overclocks by 20Mhz (arbitrary number) or increase your voltage further.
> That should not be a huge issue. It's impossible to tell for sure how long the chip will last. I'm happy to run my card like that as I upgrade once a year anyway.


Yeah! Okay cool, I'll go with 1.9V then - I heard some have even used 2V or more O_O that's a bit too much huh? Yes, those are great guides, I've gotten so much good info from the OCN one - didn't know about the LTT guide, thanks for the link! That dropping happened with my old Phenom II 955 BE CPU, heh. From 3.8Ghz to 3.4Ghz in 2 years.. it was a bad chip anyways, wasn't very stable ever even at stock, but when I gave it more voltage it ran better at 3.8Ghz than 3.4 at first, weirldy enough, then it started dropping after a year and then in the next 2 years went from 3.8 to 3.4Ghz.

Sounds reasonable!

Well, I got past the 14K mark: http://www.3dmark.com/3dm/6876239?







but it gave a few artifacts in the Firestrike run. Sad it's not 11111, that would've been a funny total score!
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Wirerat*
> 
> No. Not at all like deliding. Its completely reverseable. Just wipe off the Liquid metal. He shows how easy it is to remove in that link. Deliding is not reversible per say.
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> With tim
> http://overclocking.guide/wp-content/uploads/2015/01/IMG_6751.jpg
> Without
> http://overclocking.guide/wp-content/uploads/2015/01/IMG_6754.jpg
> 
> 
> As long as cooling is in check its not going to hurt the card. I am not suggesting feed the card anymore voltage. That mod is simply removing the power limit completely.
> 
> I intend to test the mod on my evga 970 Ftw this weekend provided I have time. I already have some metal tim on hand.
> 
> With my gpu under a water block already and a max of 45c I have a good amount of headroom.


Oooh yea I didn't check the images, I thought it'd be like a permanent thing! Nice! Not sure if I dare to, though, haha..can't wait to hear the results! Interesting point on limiting FPS... gotta try it tomorrow!

I use PrecisionX monitoring a lot in games, but it sure does use resources, without PrecisionX running at all the games give about 0.5 more frames per second, but it depends on a lot of other factors too..so I'd rather sometimes when needed check the temps, clocks and memory usage instead of not being able to do so at all!

I guess I'll make a new BIOS with lower clocks for idle next week and just set the boost clocks that work in place, not forgetting XBAR etc also since they DO help. I'm kinda scared to run this at this voltage around the clock... I'll also enable CPU speedstep and speed variation again, because Sublime Text doesn't really need the cpu and especially gpu to run at max. Games, though. I guess even a Windows profile for CPU and power settings would be good!

@DeathAngel74 hahaha nice


----------



## Wirerat

Any program that monitors all the sensors like hwinfo64, afterburner, coretemp and even aisuite can affect a benchmark.

Keep in mind though benchmarks measure down to very negligible amounts.

To counter this all you have to do is set the priorty of the benchmark to realtime.

In cinebenchr15 I gain like 25 points cpu bench by setting realtime.


----------



## DeathAngel74

I ordered my backplate yesterday, will be here tomorrow. Mine is bp-100-0972-b9


----------



## watermanpc85

Hi again guys!!

Since the flash of my custom bios yesterdayI havent seen a single drop in clock speeds which just great!!...the problem now is: My card seems to decline to go any further than +180 (1508 boost) even at 1,256v...whats more:

+170 (1486 boost), +200 mem, +25mv (1,237v)...seems to work fine.

+185 (1508 boost), +200mem, +87mv (1,256v)...CRASH!!!!









Both at 125% tdp (and both never reaching more than 117%). Also, at +185 core if I set power limit to 125% I get driver crash but if I set PL to 135% I get BSoD...maybe just a coincidence??

The ASIC is 65,4% I know is not good but cmon, rising from 1,237v to 1,256v and not even 15Mhz more?¿?¿?¿?









Another weird thing is that some times (I cant find a reason) the card let me bench at +190 no probs but others crash inmediately (specially in 3D Mark 11) . In games I can play crysis 3, gta V, shadow of mordor, etc hours some times at +200 but valley, and specially 3D Mark 11 crashes almost inmediately at those clocks and anything over +180.

what do you think guys??is not temp problem (fan at 75% never goes up to 65º, and 62º in valley) and I think it cant be a PSU problem as I have a nox hummer m750 which seems to be a quite good psu and never gave me probs before...may I need more voltage??


----------



## blaze2210

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DeathAngel74*
> 
> If anyone wants to check it out, here is the bios I am currently using.
> 
> EVGAGTX970SSCACX2.0_1.275v_274w_1557Mhz.zip 136k .zip file


Did you intend to have these set to different values? Also, out of curiosity, what's the ASIC for your card(s)?

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *watermanpc85*
> 
> what do you think guys??is not temp problem (fan at 75% never goes up to 65º, and 62º in valley) and I think it cant be a PSU problem as I have a nox hummer m750 which seems to be a quite good psu and never gave me probs before...may I need more voltage??


I have heard of times where an increase in the CPU's vcore could help out GPU overclocks, but I'm not entirely sure how much validity there is to that. Have you checked the Sensors tab of GPU-Z to see what (if anything) might be limiting you?


----------



## DeathAngel74

quote from johnny30bass(baked-in clocks thread)
Quote:


> Step 6:
> Navigate to the Power Table tab. Then change your TDP default and max value to your desired power limit. Then scroll down and change your Power Limit default value to what you set your TDP to, *and then set the max value to one Watt higher than the default value (it is one Watt higher due to compatibility issues in certain situations).* You may also want to increase your PCIe default value to 75W (you can try increasing this even further, but if you do, then increase the max value as well), and you may also want to increase your PSU PEG rails' default and max values.
> 
> This is how I have to do my power table settings because my MSI GTX 970 will hit a hard power limit at 100% if I set my default power limit to something over 235W. Also, my MSI GTX 970 will hit a hard power limit at 110% if the default power limit is <235W, and with the max power limit set to over 110% in software. Also for my MSI card, I have to increase the PCIe power limit for my power limit increase to work properly (I am currently using an 82W default and max power limit for PCIe so that I can get a 287W overall power limit). You can adjust these settings however you like, but make it so that it does not throttle due to power limit.
> 
> Next, save your vBIOS. After making sure that you have done everything correctly, flash it!


Not setting it that way causes a BSOD with AB installed at restart for me. Some weird compatibility issues. ASIC is 76%


Edit I tried setting them both to 272800, but it crashed again. I got irritated and flashed the older rom back and deleted AB completely, lol.


----------



## watermanpc85

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *blaze2210*
> 
> Did you intend to have these set to different values? Also, out of curiosity, what's the ASIC for your card(s)?
> 
> I have heard of times where an increase in the CPU's vcore could help out GPU overclocks, but I'm not entirely sure how much validity there is to that. Have you checked the Sensors tab of GPU-Z to see what (if anything) might be limiting you?


Im not sure I can go higher in voltage for my cpu as my mother board has only 4 pin connector but I could do a try...
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DeathAngel74*
> 
> quote from johnny30bass(baked-in clocks thread)
> Not setting it that way causes a BSOD with AB installed at restart for me. Some weird compatibility issues. ASIC is 76%
> 
> 
> Edit I tried setting them both to 272800, but it crashed again. I got irritated and flashed the older rom back and deleted AB completely, lol.


I didnt that in my custom bios and havent had any bsod when restarting (using AB also), even the stock official bios didnt that way so not sure if that a must or not...now Im worried about that...


----------



## broodeeck

Today I tested 1557mhz/8200mhz and was stable in firestrike. When I back home I will keep pushing it little bit more, and see what I can get.







G1 Power!


----------



## blaze2210

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DeathAngel74*
> 
> quote from johnny30bass(baked-in clocks thread)
> Not setting it that way causes a BSOD with AB installed at restart for me. Some weird compatibility issues. ASIC is 76%
> 
> 
> Edit I tried setting them both to 272800, but it crashed again. I got irritated and flashed the older rom back and deleted AB completely, lol.


Mine are both set to 290000, so maybe you could increase them? I based my BIOS off of the "No Limit" one, then spent a couple days tinkering with it to suit my particular cards. Your card has a higher ASIC than either of mine, so I think you should be able to see a benefit from opening yours up. Your settings are on the left, mine on the right. Maybe this will solve that crashing issue. I don't use Afterburner to control anything besides my fan speeds, and the occasional testing of new speeds.


----------



## DeathAngel74

@ blaze2210 ,so set tdp to 290000, def and max? set max/power to 290000, 291000?
I'd have to set the rails to 104000...
82000+104000+104000=290000
or just change the tdp and be done? what would you suggest
?


----------



## PalominoCreek

kantii's post is a bit long so I'll just reply here. Yes, the voltage is the same, 1.2180. However now I made a custom fan profile and temps are back to normal, it reaches 70 sometimes but never goes past it.


----------



## DeathAngel74

The power table would look like this:


Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!



25000
290000
290000

10000
105000
105000

1000
82000
82000

10000
95400
104000

10000
95400
104000

100000
272800
290000

1000
17500
36000

1000
17500
36000



or like this:


Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!



25000
290000
290000

10000
105000
105000

10000
82000
82000

10000
104000
104000

10000
104000
104000

100000
290000
291000

1000
17500
36000

1000
17500
36000



The difference between the two scenarios is only 17W, so I dunno. Maybe I could turn my 970 into a mini 980? LOL!


----------



## broodeeck

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DeathAngel74*
> 
> @ blaze2210 ,so set tdp to 290000, def and max? set max/power to 290000, 291000?
> I'd have to set the rails to 104000...
> 82000+104000+104000=290000
> or just change the tdp and be done? what would you suggest
> ?


In my opinion setting flexible (different amount) of min/max is better than tight them in same amount. When I tested I notice my sets are more stable with different power min/max. When I will back home I will do some screenshots from my bios, GPU-Z and Benchmark scores with 1557/2053.


----------



## broodeeck

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DeathAngel74*
> 
> The power table would look like this:
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> 25000
> 290000
> 290000
> 
> 10000
> 105000
> 105000
> 
> 1000
> 82000
> 82000
> 
> 10000
> 95400
> 104000
> 
> 10000
> 95400
> 104000
> 
> 100000
> 272800
> 290000
> 
> 1000
> 17500
> 36000
> 
> 1000
> 17500
> 36000
> 
> 
> 
> or like this:
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> 25000
> 290000
> 290000
> 
> 10000
> 105000
> 105000
> 
> 10000
> 82000
> 82000
> 
> 10000
> 104000
> 104000
> 
> 10000
> 104000
> 104000
> 
> 100000
> 290000
> 291000
> 
> 1000
> 17500
> 36000
> 
> 1000
> 17500
> 36000
> 
> 
> 
> The difference between the two scenarios is only 17W, so I dunno. Maybe I could turn my 970 into a mini 980? LOL!


U can test both sets to be sure, but imo first way is better.


----------



## DeathAngel74

MEH!!! Then I have reinstall AB, lol. or do I?


----------



## broodeeck

U dont need AB, what for?


----------



## DeathAngel74

Here goes nothing. Gonna flash it the first way...more flexible.


----------



## DeathAngel74

Nevermind, making decisions on 2 hours sleep is never fun. HAHA!


----------



## blaze2210

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DeathAngel74*
> 
> The power table would look like this:
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> 25000
> 290000
> 290000
> 
> 10000
> 105000
> 105000
> 
> 1000
> 82000
> 82000
> 
> 10000
> 95400
> 104000
> 
> 10000
> 95400
> 104000
> 
> 100000
> 272800
> 290000
> 
> 1000
> 17500
> 36000
> 
> 1000
> 17500
> 36000


Definitely go with this one....
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DeathAngel74*
> 
> MEH!!! Then I have reinstall AB, lol. or do I?


Try using my settings without the weird 1w discrepancy, and go from there. As far as Afterburner is concerned: if you want to use it to control your fans, monitor your cards, or test out future OCs, then go right ahead and install it. My BIOS settings don't require AB to add any voltage or additional clocks.


----------



## broodeeck

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *blaze2210*
> 
> Try using my settings without the weird 1w discrepancy, and go from there. As far as Afterburner is concerned: if you want to use it to control your fans, monitor your cards, or test out future OCs, then go right ahead and install it. My BIOS settings don't require AB to add any voltage or additional clocks.


Can I ask you, why do you have in first table (power table) 290W min/max and in 6th 200-250W? Is it make any sense?


----------



## AngryGoldfish

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kanttii*
> 
> Yeah! Okay cool, I'll go with 1.9V then - I heard some have even used 2V or more O_O that's a bit too much huh? Yes, those are great guides, I've gotten so much good info from the OCN one - didn't know about the LTT guide, thanks for the link! That dropping happened with my old Phenom II 955 BE CPU, heh. From 3.8Ghz to 3.4Ghz in 2 years.. it was a bad chip anyways, wasn't very stable ever even at stock, but when I gave it more voltage it ran better at 3.8Ghz than 3.4 at first, weirldy enough, then it started dropping after a year and then in the next 2 years went from 3.8 to 3.4Ghz.


Nice one, man!

I don't really see the need to go beyond 1.9V. I'm not into getting extreme overclocks as I don't have extreme cooling. If I had a custom water loop then fair enough, I'd put 1.4V into my chip and go for broke, but I have a bog-standard AIO and don't want to go any higher than 1.35V.


----------



## blaze2210

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *broodeeck*
> 
> Can I ask you, why do you have in first table (power table) 290W min/max and in 6th 200-250W? Is it make any sense?


To be honest, I don't have a particular reason for that.


----------



## DeathAngel74

that's the way the original no-limits bios was set up


----------



## DeathAngel74

Thanks guy for the suggestions. So far so good, going to test a few benchmarks and report back.


----------



## ValValdesky

So what max clock and voltage are you guys runing your cards at?


----------



## Hequaqua

Well AMD announced today that the new line of GPU's will be available by the end of June. Not much info, but here is a article on it.

http://www.forbes.com/sites/jasonevangelho/2015/05/06/confirmed-amd-to-launch-new-hbm-equipped-desktop-graphics-cards-by-end-of-june-2015/

Also, I ran across this. This is speaking to the ability to use your dedicated GPU AND your integrated CPU's GPU to work together in DX12.

https://games.yahoo.com/news/directx-12-unlocks-more-pc-130200865.html


----------



## Cannonkill

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ValValdesky*
> 
> So what max clock and voltage are you guys runing your cards at?


if i remember correctly i can get 1570 at 1.275v "not the 1.3 that it represents" but i run a modest oc to 1517 on core 8k on mem and voltage at 1.236V. I have moded the bios to allow power draw up and made the clocks to what they need to be for me. I have the MSI Gaming 4g 970


----------



## DeathAngel74

I ran @ 1620/8k 1.275v 290W for a day, dropped back down to 1557/8k 290W(thanks to blaze2210) 1.275v


----------



## Cannonkill

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DeathAngel74*
> 
> I ran @ 1620/8k 1.275v 290W for a day, dropped back down to 1557/8k 290W(thanks to blaze2210) 1.275v


but was that at 1.312v or actually 1.275V


----------



## DeathAngel74

what you said


----------



## AlphaC

Computerbase compares various GTX 970 for acoustics


----------



## Valkayria

So, I've been contemplating selling my GTX 980 (3 weeks old), and buying two reference GTX 970 SC's for SLI. I won't be able to swing another 980. Does this seem nuts to anybody? I've been trying to justify the thought to myself for most of the day.


----------



## bluedevil

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Valkayria*
> 
> So, I've been contemplating selling my GTX 980 (3 weeks old), and buying two reference GTX 970 SC's for SLI. I won't be able to swing another 980. Does this seem nuts to anybody? I've been trying to justify the thought to myself for most of the day.


I dunno, I have been thinking of not going SLI and getting a 980 instead. Lol.


----------



## hertz9753

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Valkayria*
> 
> So, I've been contemplating selling my GTX 980 (3 weeks old), and buying two reference GTX 970 SC's for SLI. I won't be able to swing another 980. Does this seem nuts to anybody? I've been trying to justify the thought to myself for most of the day.


I would wait to see if the GTX 980 Ti is released this month.


----------



## ValValdesky

I do believe the sensors in the 970 can only report up to 1.275V?
but it can use more than I think.


----------



## DeathAngel74

If anyone here owns the 970 SSC ACX 2.0(non+ version). Do you know if the backplate I ordered will fit. My card is P/N 04G-P4-3979-KB and the backplate I ordered was EVGA GTX 970 Backplate
Item #: 100-BP-0972-B9. Also what is the power limit for all 970's? I saw an article about using silver tim to "paint" over the shunt resistors to remove the power limit/tdp limit?


----------



## hertz9753

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DeathAngel74*
> 
> If anyone here owns the 970 SSC ACX 2.0(non+ version). Do you know if the backplate I ordered will fit. My card is P/N 04G-P4-3979-KB and the backplate I ordered was EVGA GTX 970 Backplate
> Item #: 100-BP-0972-B9. Also what is the power limit for all 970's? I saw an article about using silver tim to "paint" over the shunt resistors to remove the power limit/tdp limit?


I have one of those. http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16814487071

The ACX 2.0+ card is longer. The PCB is longer on my GTX 960 that also has an ACX 2.0+ cooler. I sent that to a fellow folder and I can't take a picture. I will no but you have to take the card out and line it up to see.


----------



## ValValdesky

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DeathAngel74*
> 
> If anyone here owns the 970 SSC ACX 2.0(non+ version). Do you know if the backplate I ordered will fit. My card is P/N 04G-P4-3979-KB and the backplate I ordered was EVGA GTX 970 Backplate
> Item #: 100-BP-0972-B9. Also what is the power limit for all 970's? I saw an article about using silver tim to "paint" over the shunt resistors to remove the power limit/tdp limit?


The limit I think is 1.312


----------



## DeathAngel74

So will I be ok if the 970 is shorter than the 2 960's I had?


----------



## hertz9753

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DeathAngel74*
> 
> So will I be ok if the 970 is shorter than the 2 960's I had?


You should send a pm to @EVGA-JacobF he is a member here.


----------



## DeathAngel74

Thanks, I have sent him a PM.


----------



## hertz9753

You forgot my REP+....


----------



## DeathAngel74

I tried, but no option


----------



## DeathAngel74




----------



## DeathAngel74

I even tried logging off and logging back in, sorry


----------



## hazard99

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Cannonkill*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *ValValdesky*
> 
> So what max clock and voltage are you guys runing your cards at?
> 
> 
> 
> if i remember correctly i can get 1570 at 1.275v "not the 1.3 that it represents" but i run a modest oc to 1517 on core 8k on mem and voltage at 1.236V. I have moded the bios to allow power draw up and made the clocks to what they need to be for me. I have the MSI Gaming 4g 970
Click to expand...

just wanted to chime in I'm also running about 1518 and about 8000 on the memory with 1225v. To me anything else is just running the card into the ground.


----------



## hertz9753

OCN users can't ask for rep and OCN staff can't get them.


----------



## DeathAngel74

oh.. +REP, thank you for your helpful post. I honestly tried and could not figure it out......6 hours of sleep in 3 days, sorry, I truly am.


----------



## ValValdesky

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Cannonkill*
> 
> if i remember correctly i can get 1570 at 1.275v "not the 1.3 that it represents" but i run a modest oc to 1517 on core 8k on mem and voltage at 1.236V. I have moded the bios to allow power draw up and made the clocks to what they need to be for me. I have the MSI Gaming 4g 970


could you share that bios?


----------



## DeathAngel74

I tried disabling boost 2.0, following the guide from johnny30bass to no avail. For some reason my card doesn't like the voltage touched! The best I could do is "burn-in" the clocks within the bios.


Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!








I think EVGA locked us out of disabling that feature.

http://www.3dmark.com/compare/fs/4763748/fs/4763684


----------



## Cannonkill

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ValValdesky*
> 
> could you share that bios?


do u have a Msi card or another


----------



## MrTank

So currently Im running 970 SLI I want to get the best frame rate with a new monitor 140hrz and get the most out of my games and just extend the overall pliability from my build so I believe removing as much stress from the cards would only increase the performance?.... I've read a number of reviews that argue both sides pretty well most common point of argument are:

Potential to bottle neck if you don't have the right MoBo/CPU: Asus Maximus VII Z97 chip-set i7-4790k

It could slow down your games because you have to wait for the slower card to catch up: would add a EVGA 730ti 4g or something similar which uses same drivers as 970's

There is no need to add an additional card when running 900 series cards because they are strong enough to handle just about anything. I want to remove as much stress from the cards to get the best performance and increase overall life of the build.

Not every game out there runs Phsyx It seems to be a growing area for next gen games so I imagine that they will only contiue to be present in games to come.

Some benchmarks have really showed a gain on average of 20fps in most cases prior to additional overclocking.

I'm not going to purchase any 980's or Titans any time soon I want this build to last a few years at least while I save up for the next slew of greatness to come Skylake and the other beautiful shine pieces to come. Everything is liquid cooled so heat isn't a huge problem and I have EVGA 1300 PSU so power is not a problem either.

Asus Strix 970 o.c. SLI
Asus Maximus VII ROG Z97
i7-4790K
Corsair Dominator 2600mhz 16gigs

I play a lot of games most pretty demanding when it comes to phsyx:
Borderlands 1,2 and prequal
Batman
Metro Last Night
Crysis
Witcher 1,2 and 3 when it comes out
Dues Ex: Human Revolution and Man Kind divided when it comes out
Far Cry 1,2,3,4
Mass Effect 1,2,3
and several others but those are the most common ones I play

Thank you for the advice and all the help!


----------



## AngryGoldfish

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Valkayria*
> 
> So, I've been contemplating selling my GTX 980 (3 weeks old), and buying two reference GTX 970 SC's for SLI. I won't be able to swing another 980. Does this seem nuts to anybody? I've been trying to justify the thought to myself for most of the day.


Yeah, wait until the 390X and 980ti are released. If they are as good as they're being hyped up to be, they will only fall slightly short of 970 SLI whilst being around the same price, using less power, outputting less total heat and without the issues of SLI compatibility, and having more VRAM.


----------



## Nightwolf88

Okay I got it up and stable to 1607, wich i like because my aim was 1600.

Somebody know wich settings i have to tweak some more to avoid hitting *vRel* ?? (Readout in GPU-z)

As soon as the GPU hits 50°C vrel in the perf cap. kicks in and down-clocks the core.


----------



## DeathAngel74

vdroop and core throttling. you probably need to mod the bios to get rid of the restrictions, unless your bios is already unlocked.


----------



## Nightwolf88

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DeathAngel74*
> 
> vdroop and core throttling. you probably need to mod the bios to get rid of the restrictions, unless your bios is already unlocked.


Thanks! I just found it on an other page on the site to.
Needed to adjust the third slider in MBT, that indeed defines the throttling!

Sitting at 1620 @ 1,275 and memory at 8ghz.
Could bench at 1641 but that gave artifacts.

Very happy with the 1620mhz, will stop here since I'm just on air with the GPU.
Didn't find the limit of the memory yet but I think running it at 8ghz is more than enough..


----------



## DeathAngel74

Lucky you drivers crashed for me @ 1633. stable at 1620 though


----------



## DeathAngel74

When boosting, my card runs at 1.2750v, even tho its set in the bios at 1312.5mV in the bios as the maximum value. All minimum values are left at default. I think EVGA did something funky with their bios or hardware. If set the voltage values to the same min/max eg. 12750mv-12750mv, my framerates drop by 50%. it could have been done intentionally to prevent us bios hackers from disabling Boost 2.0 completely. I've tried every trick I know and have failed








I was however able to get 2 out of three steps to work
(1) set tdp base, 3d base clock, and boost clock to
1557.0
1557.0
1557.0
(2)set the min/max temp target to 91.00
(3)set the first 3 slider in the voltage table to 12750mv-12750mv and clk 35-clk74 the same way)NO DICE!) It only works if you set the maximum voltage value in the first 3 sliders and clk 35-75 to 12750mv. Yet other non-EVGA users have comfirmed that it works









Anyone have any ideas?
At least its not throttling or crashing, so I should be happy.


----------



## hamzta09

Asus just posted an image of the latest Asus 970 made for SLI and in White


----------



## AngryGoldfish

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *hamzta09*
> 
> Asus just posted an image of the latest Asus 970 made for SLI and in White


But can it play Crisis?


----------



## ace ventura069

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *hamzta09*
> 
> Asus just posted an image of the latest Asus 970 made for SLI and in White


i also saw this card today, just to bad the back of the card is so ugly


----------



## DeathAngel74

If anyone does have the Best Buy GTX 970 SCC ACX 2.0(P/N 04G-P4-3979-KB), this backplate will fit it. P/N 100-BP-0972-B9


----------



## blaze2210

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DeathAngel74*
> 
> When boosting, my card runs at 1.2750v, even tho its set in the bios at 1312.5mV in the bios as the maximum value. All minimum values are left at default. I think EVGA did something funky with their bios or hardware. If set the voltage values to the same min/max eg. 12750mv-12750mv, my framerates drop by 50%. it could have been done intentionally to prevent us bios hackers from disabling Boost 2.0 completely. I've tried every trick I know and have failed
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I was however able to get 2 out of three steps to work
> (1) set tdp base, 3d base clock, and boost clock to
> 1557.0
> 1557.0
> 1557.0
> (2)set the min/max temp target to 91.00
> (3)set the first 3 slider in the voltage table to 12750mv-12750mv and clk 35-clk74 the same way)NO DICE!) It only works if you set the maximum voltage value in the first 3 sliders and clk 35-75 to 12750mv. Yet other non-EVGA users have comfirmed that it works
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Anyone have any ideas?
> At least its not throttling or crashing, so I should be happy.


I've seen posts about software not reporting correct voltages past that point, but without pulling out a multimeter, it would be difficult to tell. I think that when you set the voltage to be 1.275 instead of 1.3+, you limited the voltage and caused the throttling.

Here's the "broken record" question: did you check GPU-Z to see what was limiting you? If it was showing a voltage limitation, then my guess above should be correct.









By the way, that backplate looks good! I may have to pick up a couple for my cards.








Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ace ventura069*
> 
> i also saw this card today, just to bad the back of the card is so ugly


Is that a single 8-pin power connector on there?


----------



## laxu

I've been trying to mod my Gigabyte 970 BIOS again and have trouble understanding the relationship of boost tables, voltage and power limits. I don't seem to be able to boost to the 1500s that I have set as boost limit despite changing voltages higher. Do I need to also change minimum voltages for each bin because I only changed the maximum for those? How does having boost tables reach higher than boost limit at bin 74 affect overclocking? Currently in Afterburner it seems that the GPU OV limit is getting hit constantly with boosts ranging from about 1450 to 1490 depending on what settings I used. Also how do I define what power limit is set (as I would by cranking the slider in Afterburner)?

Note that I'm not trying to squeeze every bit of juice from my 970 SLI setup, just get a good solid boost in BIOS that would use the correct voltages so it stays stable. I also want to retain boost and would prefer keeping stock idle clocks because I have a 144 Hz screen which makes GPU 1 run at around 900 MHz in idle. I also want to have the cards stay quiet in desktop use.

Is there a good guide on Maxwell BIOS Tweaker settings somewhere? Because apart from a few screenshots detailing power options and studying other people's BIOS settings I haven't been able to find any good info on how it should be used, what the different Entry # stuff does or what are the Clock State things like DISP etc. Or what that last 1200mv-1200mv slider in voltage settings is.


----------



## DeathAngel74

I'm sorry, its not throttling anymore, I fixed that by setting it back to 1312.5v.


----------



## broodeeck

OK, finally huge progress with me. I have ALMOST stable 1557mhz/8100mhz (2027mhz) with "only" 1.268V. Earlier that wasnt possible over a weak I am doing this OC in bios!

Scores I got:

Firestrike - 11657 overall, *13824 graphics* - all stable, NO artefacts, no any other issues

http://www.3dmark.com/fs/4768085

Firestrike Extreme - 1st test: 6019 overall, 6383 graphics - one artefact in the very last second of test









http://www.3dmark.com/3dm/6888801

2nd test: 6028 overall, 6393 graphics - all stable, no artefacts or any other problems









http://www.3dmark.com/3dm/6888848



As you see my TDP is only! 76.9% so that can be reason made this one artefact issue in 1st test of Extreme version.

I am going to increase TDP somehow to make it very solid stable. I hope!


----------



## ace ventura069

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DeathAngel74*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> If anyone does have the Best Buy GTX 970 SCC ACX 2.0(P/N 04G-P4-3979-KB), this backplate will fit it. P/N 100-BP-0972-B9


realy love those cards with a nice backplate








looking good









By the way, that backplate looks good! I may have to pick up a couple for my cards.








Is that a single 8-pin power connector on there?[/quote]

i have no idea, there is nothing on asus website also that mension the power connectors
http://www.asus.com/us/Graphics_Cards/TURBOGTX970OC4GD5/overview/


----------



## blaze2210

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ace ventura069*
> 
> i have no idea, there is nothing on asus website also that mension the power connectors
> http://www.asus.com/us/Graphics_Cards/TURBOGTX970OC4GD5/overview/


Looks like the 8 solder points are the indicator. So I'm thinking it might not be a very good model for overclocking.


----------



## ace ventura069

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *blaze2210*
> 
> Looks like the 8 solder points are the indicator. So I'm thinking it might not be a very good model for overclocking.


yes indeed, didn't noticed the solder points lol








probably the same like there strix version witch also have just 1 8pin power connector
and also not so good to overclock


----------



## JustAfleshWound

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DeathAngel74*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> If anyone does have the Best Buy GTX 970 SCC ACX 2.0(P/N 04G-P4-3979-KB), this backplate will fit it. P/N 100-BP-0972-B9


I'm considering returning mine to best buy. The guy that wouldn't leave me alone on the floor told me that I would indeed get the two free games, after I register it with EVGA. Was odd to me because every other game code I got was on the recipt, needless to say he was lying... Nothing new of a BB employee I guess. While going to register my card on EVGA's site I noticed the deal to also receive a free back plate with the sc and ssc 2.0+ version along with the two games. I've considered just eating it and being like "eh, whatever" but considering I just got this card on the third of May I feel slightly ripped off... Gotta say, after this experience and a quick google search. This is the last time I plan to ever even consider using best buy... On top of that I'm most likely going to have the best buy manager try to make a liar of me when I go in and tell them about this employee...


----------



## DeathAngel74

Maybe Best Buy is trying to promote the EVGA promotion. I had some pimply face-snot-nosed teenager trying to "make" me choose another 960. He was telling me about Witcher 3 and another Batman game and a backplate. I told him to piss off, I knew about the game and the backplate and I was pissed that best buy was not participating in the promotion. I told him to go bother another customer or I was going to find his supervisor and get him fired....LOL! Whatever, its over and I have my back plate and my witcher 3 code.


----------



## JustAfleshWound

From what I can see they only seem to be offering it with the 960. Where as this guy told me I'd get both witcher 3 and batman, online it only shows the witcher 3 being offered with one specific model of 960. Man I'm missing tiger direct already and I hate to say but since they went online only, they have lost my business... If I wanted to order off line I'd use newegg... Just annoying that I'm having to waste this time and most likely will have to order my gpu from newegg and wait 2+ days on shipping, That could have already been done and over with if the pusher on the floor would have just played it straight...


----------



## blaze2210

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *JustAfleshWound*
> 
> I'm considering returning mine to best buy. The guy that wouldn't leave me alone on the floor told me that I would indeed get the two free games, after I register it with EVGA. Was odd to me because every other game code I got was on the recipt, needless to say he was lying... Nothing new of a BB employee I guess. While going to register my card on EVGA's site I noticed the deal to also receive a free back plate with the sc and ssc 2.0+ version along with the two games. I've considered just eating it and being like "eh, whatever" but considering I just got this card on the third of May I feel slightly ripped off... Gotta say, after this experience and a quick google search. This is the last time I plan to ever even consider using best buy... On top of that I'm most likely going to have the best buy manager try to make a liar of me when I go in and tell them about this employee...


I can understand being upset with the employee for not knowing what he was talking about, but that's no excuse to not be a good consumer. EVGA's site doesn't even have Best Buy listed as one of the participating vendors, same with the backplate offer. If you're relying on the store employees to give you *all* the proper information, then be prepared to feel upset and ripped off a lot.

http://www.geforce.com/witcher-3-batman-ak-bundle

If you got the card on May 3rd, then you bought it before the promotion. Sucks, but if you were bent on getting those codes, you could return your card to Best Buy and get one from Newegg (which is a participating vendor in both promos).


----------



## DeathAngel74

I'm just a grouchy shopper, I know what I want and what I'm going to buy. I don't like being bothered or told what to get while shopping with my family. I like to get what I need and leave. lol.


----------



## PalominoCreek

10171 score on 1450/3450. Good, bad, average?









EDIT: Firestrike obviously. ;D


----------



## broodeeck

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *PalominoCreek*
> 
> 10171 score on 1450/3450. Good, bad, average?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> EDIT: Firestrike obviously. ;D


You need to tell us more details, couse overall score inlcude processor score as well. Tell us your graphics score.


----------



## blaze2210

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DeathAngel74*
> 
> I'm just a grouchy shopper, I know what I want and what I'm going to buy. I don't like being bothered or told what to get while shopping with my family. I like to get what I need and leave. lol.


I can understand that. I just tell them "I'm not sure what I'm looking for (which avoids prompting a conversation about a particular product), and I'll let you know if I need any help (which kinda ends the conversation)." Works for me. I only ever grab an employee when it comes to making sure I can price-match with another company.


----------



## lester007

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *PalominoCreek*
> 
> 10171 score on 1450/3450. Good, bad, average?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> EDIT: Firestrike obviously. ;D


overall score? its alright , we different cpu configurations it will affect overall score but if graphics score we compare fairly


----------



## PalominoCreek

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *broodeeck*
> 
> You need to tell us more details, couse overall score inlcude processor score as well. Tell us your graphics score.


Graphics Score: 12752
CPU, 4670k OC'd to 42: 8311
Combined: 4662


----------



## semajha

are there currently any known non-reference models without coil whine and good performance?


----------



## broodeeck

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *PalominoCreek*
> 
> Graphics Score: 12752
> CPU, 4670k OC'd to 42: 8311
> Combined: 4662


So I would say is average score, obviously your processor score is low, thats why u will have always lower overall score than many others. Try to OC your card more.


----------



## ValValdesky

If you bought the card recently try emailing the manufacturer, they might sent you a coupon code for the games.


----------



## JustAfleshWound

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *blaze2210*
> 
> I can understand being upset with the employee for not knowing what he was talking about, but that's no excuse to not be a good consumer. EVGA's site doesn't even have Best Buy listed as one of the participating vendors, same with the backplate offer. If you're relying on the store employees to give you *all* the proper information, then be prepared to feel upset and ripped off a lot.
> 
> http://www.geforce.com/witcher-3-batman-ak-bundle
> 
> If you got the card on May 3rd, then you bought it before the promotion. Sucks, but if you were bent on getting those codes, you could return your card to Best Buy and get one from Newegg (which is a participating vendor in both promos).


I knew about the gaming bundle offer before that date which is why I asked about it... But at the time I only knew it was for witcher 3, the dude at the store is the one who also mentioned batman It's not a deal breaker for me considering I got this card out of shop knowing it would have no back plate but its the lies... I can't be a good consumer if they can't hire decent staff... After going to register the gpu I looked at the cards which the gaming bundle was valid for and it seems like every model but the 3979. I can say I am however going to speak to the stores manager and push for that employee to be upgraded to customer... People like that have no business working on the floor.


----------



## DeathAngel74

lol @ upgraded to customer


----------



## PalominoCreek

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *broodeeck*
> 
> So I would say is average score, obviously your processor score is low, thats why u will have always lower overall score than many others. Try to OC your card more.


It's low because of my mild OC or...?

Anyways, yeah, if it's because of the mild OC I can't change that. I'm on 1.275V for 4.2ghz. I probably ****ed up somewhere when overclocking, I'm pretty new to the whole thing but yeah I think it might just be a not so great chip I got. Stil love my CPU though. :3

I must also add that my first benchmark at stock GPU clocks was 9860 so there was definitely some improvement. I will OC further soon, it's fun.


----------



## DeathAngel74

It *was* fun until I found my limit and went now what?. lol Even though I was stable at 1620/8000, no way I'm going to run like that 24/7


----------



## blaze2210

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *JustAfleshWound*
> 
> I knew about the gaming bundle offer before that date which is why I asked about it... But at the time I only knew it was for witcher 3, the dude at the store is the one who also mentioned batman It's not a deal breaker for me considering I got this card out of shop knowing it would have no back plate but its the lies... *I can't be a good consumer if they can't hire decent staff*... After going to register the gpu I looked at the cards which the gaming bundle was valid for and it seems like every model but the 3979. I can say I am however going to speak to the stores manager and push for that employee to be upgraded to customer... People like that have no business working on the floor.


That is ridiculous. You are in control of whether or not you're a good consumer, and are in charge of whether or not you're informed. The store employees can be of some help, but that's in rare cases in my experience (Fry's PC parts department especially). Without your own knowledge, you're _forced_ to fully trust the store employees - which is ultimately your decision. Best Buy rarely participates in the really good Nvidia card promos.


----------



## blaze2210

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DeathAngel74*
> 
> It *was* fun until I found my limit and went now what?. lol Even though I was stable at 1620/8000, no way I'm going to run like that 24/7


Well, you can have your progress charted. Use Catzilla and see where you rank. For the multiple cards on 1080p, I currently rank at #56.


----------



## broodeeck

I just reached 1569/8100 with only one artefact in ULTRA @4k test! In normal test completeley stable.

http://www.3dmark.com/3dm/6890168

http://www.3dmark.com/3dm/6890202



Still low TDP must be fixed. I hope I can go higher.


----------



## DeathAngel74

I think with these cards the TDP is from the actually PCI-E rails... At least for me, mine was 72% TDP. 290Wx72%=208.8W/2=104.4W(Rail powerx2).


----------



## JustAfleshWound

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *blaze2210*
> 
> That is ridiculous. You are in control of whether or not you're a good consumer, and are in charge of whether or not you're informed. The store employees can be of some help, but that's in rare cases in my experience (Fry's PC parts department especially). Without your own knowledge, you're _forced_ to fully trust the store employees - which is ultimately your decision. Best Buy rarely participates in the really good Nvidia card promos.


If it were based on performance I'd agree... would be my own fault if I listened to the guy on the floor telling me to go sli 750ti but that's not the case. It is that I asked if they had the offer and told me yes they did and even better comes with another game as well... I could care less about honestly getting the game codes it just that whole looking the customer in the face and flat out lying about it... I'd never listen to anybody on the floor about the performance of their items unless I honestly knew them to actually know something but I would expect you to know the deals/offers and sales that are going on in your store... Isn't that why they work there?


----------



## broodeeck

Well, few artefacts in normal Firestrike, but passed and got over 14k graphics score points!~
I am on fire.


----------



## Cannonkill

http://www.3dmark.com/3dm/6891489?
this is what i got tonight so ya on a msi 4g with 1578 and 8k on mem voltage at 1.2560


----------



## mstrmind5

Any owners of the MSI 970 Gaming 100ME?

Torn between the standard 4g gaming or the 100me. From what I've seen the only differences are the inclusion of a backplate and a lower psu requirement for the 100me (both which I find useful). So that would mean everything else the same and same performance?


----------



## guitarhero23

Need some help.

Stock settings I'm getting way higher scores than bumping up the 970 +139 on GPU clock and +195 on mem. Didn't change anything else. Using EVGA Precision X to control


----------



## blaze2210

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *guitarhero23*
> 
> Need some help.
> 
> Stock settings I'm getting way higher scores than bumping up the 970 +139 on GPU clock and +195 on mem. Didn't change anything else. Using EVGA Precision X to control


You probably need to boost the power target. Run GPU-Z while you're running that benchmark, and check the Sensors tab to see if you're being limited - look for the "PerfCap Reason".


----------



## jonny30bass

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *broodeeck*
> 
> I just reached 1569/8100 with only one artefact in ULTRA @4k test! In normal test completeley stable.
> 
> http://www.3dmark.com/3dm/6890168
> 
> http://www.3dmark.com/3dm/6890202
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Still low TDP must be fixed. I hope I can go higher.


Got the same graphics score as you with my clocks at 1520 MHz / 7900 MHz. I'm using Windows 8.1, and my overclocking is done through my vbios. I also did some other tweaks to my vbios to further increase performance. The benchmark was done with my game / benchmark stable GPU OC (1520/7900) and my game stable CPU OC (4.5 GHz).
http://www.3dmark.com/fs/4770819


----------



## jonny30bass

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *guitarhero23*
> 
> Need some help.
> 
> Stock settings I'm getting way higher scores than bumping up the 970 +139 on GPU clock and +195 on mem. Didn't change anything else. Using EVGA Precision X to control
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


Either your getting throttled, or your oc is unstable.


----------



## broodeeck

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jonny30bass*
> 
> Got the same graphics score as you with my clocks at 1520 MHz / 7900 MHz. I'm using Windows 8.1, and my overclocking is done through my vbios. I also did some other tweaks to my vbios to further increase performance. The benchmark was done with my game stable GPU OC (1520/7900) and my game stable CPU OC (4.5 GHz).
> http://www.3dmark.com/fs/4770819


I am doing OC through bios as well, but I am using windows 7. That is probably the reason why I have to go so high with my OC than urs to get similar gpu score. Windows 8.1 is using direct X 11.1 but Win 7 11.0 only. I wanted to buy 8.1 but now I am waiting for win10 anyway.


----------



## hertz9753

I use Win7 on my rigs. The problem is probably a hardware limit and not your GPU.


----------



## jonny30bass

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *broodeeck*
> 
> I am doing OC through bios as well, but I am using windows 7. That is probably the reason why I have to go so high with my OC than urs to get similar gpu score. Windows 8.1 is using direct X 11.1 but Win 7 11.0 only. I wanted to buy 8.1 but now I am waiting for win10 anyway.


I was using Windows 7, but it wasn't performing that well. I was in dyer need of a fresh Windows install, so I decided to go with Windows 8.1 this time. My PC's performance is much better now. Windows 8.1 made my GPU score in Firestrike go up by around 100 points. I tried the Windows 10 Insider Preview because it is free, but it was a buggy mess and no where near stable enough for my main OS.


----------



## watermanpc85

Hi guys!...just wanted to help everyone having problems as me when OCing their 970/980 though you probably already know...I was having random crashes in 3d mark 11 (crashing INMEDIATELY) at certain clocks and other times not at higher clocks so that was driving me crazy!...finaly I found the solution!! thanks to the member "Anarion" from the nvidia forums here:

https://forums.geforce.com/default/topic/784294/boost-feature-causes-gtx-970-980-instability-in-low-utilisation-situations/

The solution is just modding P00 min voltage in bios!!, just that...


I raised the 0,6v default to 1,206v and ALL my problems are gone!!...not a single crash in 3D Mark 11 at crazy clocks even for my 65,4% ASIC card. The problem was just that the min 3D clock voltage was stupidly low for almost any kind of OC so the card crashed because the voltage cant stand the fast clock rising the fraction of a second needed...thats the reason I couldnt even start 3d mark 11 and other times (when I previously had the card "hot" in 3d clocks and voltage) it passed the test no problems at same or even higher clocks...now min voltage at the lower 3d clock is 1,206v which is enough to hold a bit till "real" boost voltage kicks in...now Im really breaking all my OC potential!.

I cant believe there are people out there with crashing problems even at stock clocks due to this stupid thing of boost 2.0, and whats more, nvidia/brands doesnt mind a ****!!...this is even worst if you play low demanding games which may make believe the card that should decrease clocks and voltage and those fluctuations are the recipe of a crash!! (I was crashing in the supersonic sled nvidia demo due to this boost 2.0 **** which made fluctuations to 1.0v and then crash!!...now it doesnt go any lower that 1,206v and havent had any problem)...

So, well right now Im pushing my card to +220 core (1550 boost) at 1,237v (+25mv) when before max was +170 and I cant see artifacts yet. Before this mod I could not believe my card crashed before seeing any kind of artifacts, now I see it wasnt a problem with max clocks/voltage, it was a boost 2.0 **** problem which made the card crash when voltage was too low and thus when alt tabbing, going to menus, and those situations...

Now you know what to do if you are experiencing this kind of problems. Hope to be helpful!!


----------



## kanttii

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MrTank*
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> So currently Im running 970 SLI I want to get the best frame rate with a new monitor 140hrz and get the most out of my games and just extend the overall pliability from my build so I believe removing as much stress from the cards would only increase the performance?.... I've read a number of reviews that argue both sides pretty well most common point of argument are:
> 
> Potential to bottle neck if you don't have the right MoBo/CPU: Asus Maximus VII Z97 chip-set i7-4790k
> 
> It could slow down your games because you have to wait for the slower card to catch up: would add a EVGA 730ti 4g or something similar which uses same drivers as 970's
> 
> There is no need to add an additional card when running 900 series cards because they are strong enough to handle just about anything. I want to remove as much stress from the cards to get the best performance and increase overall life of the build.
> 
> Not every game out there runs Phsyx It seems to be a growing area for next gen games so I imagine that they will only contiue to be present in games to come.
> 
> Some benchmarks have really showed a gain on average of 20fps in most cases prior to additional overclocking.
> 
> I'm not going to purchase any 980's or Titans any time soon I want this build to last a few years at least while I save up for the next slew of greatness to come Skylake and the other beautiful shine pieces to come. Everything is liquid cooled so heat isn't a huge problem and I have EVGA 1300 PSU so power is not a problem either.
> 
> Asus Strix 970 o.c. SLI
> Asus Maximus VII ROG Z97
> i7-4790K
> Corsair Dominator 2600mhz 16gigs
> 
> I play a lot of games most pretty demanding when it comes to phsyx:
> Borderlands 1,2 and prequal
> Batman
> Metro Last Night
> Crysis
> Witcher 1,2 and 3 when it comes out
> Dues Ex: Human Revolution and Man Kind divided when it comes out
> Far Cry 1,2,3,4
> Mass Effect 1,2,3
> and several others but those are the most common ones I play
> 
> Thank you for the advice and all the help!


Well your mobo is a lot better than mine (Z97-K) and this single card works very well. Sure if it's SLI and you want x16/x16 you could go with Intel X99 chipset - but that needs a new mobo, new CPU, new RAM most probably too since they seem to be DDR4. Your mobo and CPU are great IMHO and upgrading them would not be beneficial.

What you COULD do to get more performance out of the whole system without paying more for anything would be to overclock everything : CPU, RAM, GPU's. That will take a long time to find their maximum safe overclocks within a temperature range you are comfortable with (for me it's max 72-75C). The gain will be incredibly high. For example a GTX 970 with 1.5Ghz core and 8ghz VRAM has better performance than a much more expensive GTX 980 at stock which is very impressive, and if you manage to get for example 1.55Ghz core with some additional overclocking (XBAR, L2C, SYS to 1.5Ghz or more) you'll be set for some good times with great FPS! Imagine for example Far Cry 4 maxed out at 100+ FPS (should be possible with your setup overclocked)









Actually your components are my dream gaming rig







I hope I can upgrade to that i7 and add another 970 later this year, together with the same motherboard.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *broodeeck*
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> OK, finally huge progress with me. I have ALMOST stable 1557mhz/8100mhz (2027mhz) with "only" 1.268V. Earlier that wasnt possible over a weak I am doing this OC in bios!
> 
> Scores I got:
> 
> Firestrike - 11657 overall, *13824 graphics* - all stable, NO artefacts, no any other issues
> 
> http://www.3dmark.com/fs/4768085
> 
> Firestrike Extreme - 1st test: 6019 overall, 6383 graphics - one artefact in the very last second of test
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> http://www.3dmark.com/3dm/6888801
> 
> 2nd test: 6028 overall, 6393 graphics - all stable, no artefacts or any other problems
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> http://www.3dmark.com/3dm/6888848
> 
> 
> 
> As you see my TDP is only! 76.9% so that can be reason made this one artefact issue in 1st test of Extreme version.
> 
> I am going to increase TDP somehow to make it very solid stable. I hope!


Congrats







However sometimes increasing voltage and power limit don't help anymore, each chip seems to have it's max clock it can run at on air at least..might be different on water, dunno why, even if the temperatures stay very low and temperature target was locked to for example 91C (actual temp max 61C). That's at least for me. I tried 1.31V and 336W power limit but no dice







gotta try again, though, just to make sure.

--


Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!



I'm considering returning mine to best buy. The guy that wouldn't leave me alone on the floor told me that I would indeed get the two free games, after I register it with EVGA. Was odd to me because every other game code I got was on the recipt, needless to say he was lying... Nothing new of a BB employee I guess. While going to register my card on EVGA's site I noticed the deal to also receive a free back plate with the sc and ssc 2.0+ version along with the two games. I've considered just eating it and being like "eh, whatever" but considering I just got this card on the third of May I feel slightly ripped off... Gotta say, after this experience and a quick google search. This is the last time I plan to ever even consider using best buy... On top of that I'm most likely going to have the best buy manager try to make a liar of me when I go in and tell them about this employee...


[/quote]
To that BestBuy thing: I listened to the retailer's employee here and didn't check one thing about my motherboard and he was indeed wrong, this doesn't support SLI. So I asked them if I can switch it to something else and pay the difference, but got a no as an answer. Then they offered me a 50 euros (56 USD as of now, then it was 68USD or so) gift card to spend on something







and well I'm pretty happy, I couldn't have even bought a new card until PROBABLY at the end of this year..and then it's already best to wait for Pascal huh? So they basically gave a good deal anyways on the mobo and also a 50 eur giftcard on top of that which I used to buy a Raspberry Pi 2.

So you could try telling them what happened and that you're not very happy with it and request the backplate or some kind of compensation for it - retailers usually seem to be pretty nice if they're treated nice! And if they don't wanna give anything, tell that the backplate was supposed to be there and you'd be very disappointed if the deal wasn't fulfilled. If they do give, give a big smile and thank you to make the both of you feel better









Also, when I bought the GTX 970 I didn't get game codes because I bought it a few days earlier than that deal came like you. One question and it was solved. Especially if you tell that you bought it in anticipation of the games AND card together but for some reason didn't get them, they should give the codes to you, probably as some kind of a redeemable card (that's how it was for me and they weren't on any official list either).

I hope you get it!
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *PalominoCreek*
> 
> Graphics Score: 12752
> CPU, 4670k OC'd to 42: 8311
> Combined: 4662


Man PLEASE overclock your card more lol







and i5 4670K can take 4.4Ghz EASY (mine does at 1.25V and 1.9V VCCIN input voltage)








BUT it's a very nice score for that OC!
Here's my max 3dmark for reference, same cpu + gpu I guess: http://www.3dmark.com/3dm/6876239? not gamestable though.
Overclocking is an awesome adventure







I just love it. Sad Windows Phones can't be OC'd....getting 13 more mhz on my HTC Magic in 2009 stable was a blast







(eheh...it really did improve performance a bit!)
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jonny30bass*
> 
> I was using Windows 7, but it wasn't performing that well. I was in dyer need of a fresh Windows install, so I decided to go with Windows 8.1 this time. My PC's performance is much better now. Windows 8.1 made my GPU score in Firestrike go up by around 100 points. I tried the Windows 10 Insider Preview because it is free, but it was a buggy mess and no where near stable enough for my main OS.


THIS. This is exactly what I mean with 8.1 being a LOT better than 7, but of course no one believes me. It's better in SO many ways I don't even know where to begin. And when Windows 10 RTM comes out, and especially "Redmine" sometime next Spring, it'll be a beast! The performance optimizations and increase are just so good. Like, for example, the way Windows 8.1 64bit handles your hardware.

--

@Watermanpc85 great find, that sure will help tons of ppl who haven't baked in max clocks and/or "disabled" boost via BIOS! Simple mod with TONS of benefits!


----------



## flexy123

Here a few facts, based on my own observation with EVGA SC ACX2.0

* By and large, you will likely NOT need crazy voltages to get decent overclocks like 1506.

I have a very average card with ASIC 70% which does 1506 at 1.187V

* In fact, EVGA SC ACX2.0 cards (and possible some others) have PROBLEMS (black screens) with higher voltages!

* If 1.187V works for 1506 I see it as extremely silly to push a card to 300W, 1.5V etc. for 20Mhz more.

* More voltage = more watts = higher temp + higher chance of throttling

* With many cards with crappy voltage controllers (and EVGA SC ACX2.0 is among them) YOU CAN NOT add voltage with Afterburner, even if it may seem so. BIOS mod is the only way to change voltages. Any claims that the VRMs *do* get more voltage "but tools cannot read the voltage" are anecdotal. Those (many!!) BIOS are also having 1.212V as max. voltage in the BIOS, so even if you *could* add voltage externally (with Afterburner) you cannot exceed this due to the BIOS limit. Setting fan at static and adding voltage in Afterburner, I do NOT see an increase in temps which just confirms that adding voltage in A/B does nothing! NULL. ZERO.

* For volt-locked card with voltage controllers where you can not add voltage in Afterburner, DO NOT OVERCLOCK THE CORE WITH AFTERBURNER! This will mess up all the internal clocks and cause instability at lower clocks! The card will still use the same boost table/volts like at stock, but now you added, say, 150+ or so on the core all across its clocks...which means that it doesn't get too much voltage. *Again: Do NOT use Afterburner to overclock your card's core clock if you cannot add voltage in Afterburner.* The only proper way to OC there is a BIOS mod.

* A good number of cards, while the chips itself overclock great like 1500+ have problems with power draw, the VRMs shut off ---> black screens.
The solution is a modded BIOS with LESS voltage, not more! (There are some cards which black screen at 1.212V at max clock, some at 1.200V at max clock but run fine at 1.187V, even overclocked)

* MOST cards should easily do +400 on memory overclock and many do +450, MORE I do not recommend since video memory does internal CRC correction so I wouldn't want to push memory on the edge.

* Increasing TDP in BIOS to some stupid high values like 500W or 900W (Yes I have seen such BIOSES...) is totally stupid. As a rule I would increase TDP using Heaven Benchmark so that when you run it on Extreme/Ultra it does not throttle and is on average at 95%-98% power usage. For my card this is 196W....it does NOT throttle in any games and runs beautifully with 196W TDP/PL. Setting TDP to crazy high values like 500W means that your card at some point thinks it's not utilized enough and then might throttle down. A good value is 15%-20% from default TDP/power limit. It's my opinion that there is no sane reason to go a lot over 200W, ever. If you do then of course make sure your cooler can handle this. I can tell you that for all games including GTA V, 196W-220W is plenty. (There are very few exceptions where it would draw more, like Firestrike Demo. But not in Games.)

* I modded my cards BIOS so that in the voltage table it does not go beyond 1.187V (simply because it does 1506 at that voltage so why would I add more? Despite the above mentioned "black screen problem". Such a bios has another advantage: The card will never hit the "voltage limit" which it would otherwise do if I were to use the maximum 1.212V, and then it would throttle because it's at the max. voltage.

* The best ways to test for black screening and general I think is still Heaven Benchmark and the first test in 3dMark06 with the sub.

* Most "artifact scanner" and overclock test tools like OC EVGA scanner, Furmark etc. are relatively worthless. They're poor for testing overclocks (OC Scanner does not even count artifacts even with very visible artifacts on the screen)...and are also poor for checking power limit etc. since they throttle way too much. Furmark was good some years ago but now I think those tools are entirely pointless. Use Heaven BM and maybe some game benches and 3DMark, much better. My test "suite" is running Heaven for an hour or two...then 3DMark Firestrike...then maybe 3DMark11 and 06 and just to make sure GTA V benchmark. This should cover all your bases.


----------



## Gobigorgohome

Okay, been looking for new/second hand deals for a while and I cannot seem to find anything interesting that is cheap enough.







R9 290/290X's is pretty much impossible to find second-hand for the same price as I paid for my 290X Lightning. In other words, there will not be another R9 290X in my rig, so I might as well sell the 290X Lightning and get two GTX 970s (980s are too expensive).

I have looked at the EVGA GTX 970 SSC and wondering on wheater I should get two or three, how is 3-way GTX 970 scaling compared to 2-way GTX 970 scaling at 4K?


----------



## Brama

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *flexy123*
> 
> Here a few facts, based on my own observation with EVGA SC ACX2.0
> 
> * By and large, you will likely NOT need crazy voltages to get decent overclocks like 1506.
> 
> I have a very average card with ASIC 70% which does 1506 at 1.187V
> 
> * In fact, EVGA SC ACX2.0 cards (and possible some others) have PROBLEMS (black screens) with higher voltages!
> 
> * If 1.187V works for 1506 I see it as extremely silly to push a card to 300W, 1.5V etc. for 20Mhz more...


IMHO this is the bible of Maxwell clever overclock!


----------



## kanttii

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Brama*
> 
> IMHO this is the bible of Maxwell clever overclock!


Yeah! Good stuff! Now I'm wondering if my card can actually run with lower voltages now that I've got them set in BIOS..1.256V isn't that high, but.. hmm..


----------



## Wirerat

My evga acx 2.0 FTW needs 1.26v for 1538mhz with 75% asic.. Thats fine by me. 1.26v is hardly a lot of voltage at 28nm.

The shunt resistors are limiting the cards power reguardless of the bios edits. I can see the power limit increase help but it wont allow a 970 to actually pull 250 watts +.

I doubt its even pulling much over 200w. If it was it would be hotter.


----------



## DeathAngel74

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kanttii*
> 
> Yeah! Good stuff! Now I'm wondering if my card can actually run with lower voltages now that I've got them set in BIOS..1.256V isn't that high, but.. hmm..


My 960's used to run @ 1544/8000/1.2430v. I think I am better off with the 970 though. Its performance is between 2x960's in SLI and stock 980. Also tells me I spent too much money since aug.2014 on video cards too, lol.
PNY 750>EVGA 750Ti>2xEVGA 960's>EVGA 970SSC


----------



## PalominoCreek

Quote:


> Man PLEASE overclock your card more lol biggrin.gif and i5 4670K can take 4.4Ghz EASY (mine does at 1.25V and 1.9V VCCIN input voltage) wink.gif
> BUT it's a very nice score for that OC!
> Here's my max 3dmark for reference, same cpu + gpu I guess: http://www.3dmark.com/3dm/6876239? not gamestable though.
> Overclocking is an awesome adventure biggrin.gif I just love it. Sad Windows Phones can't be OC'd....getting 13 more mhz on my HTC Magic in 2009 stable was a blast biggrin.gif (eheh...it really did improve performance a bit!)


I would but as I said before, I'm on 1.275 at 42. I think I just lost the chip lottery, lol. And my cooler isn't exactly top tier, my idle temps never go below 35C and the CPU is usually always at 40C while I use it. D:


----------



## broodeeck

Fully stable at 1569/2027 (8100):

Double checked in Ultra 4k test, couse I couldnt believe!








http://www.3dmark.com/3dm/6896703
http://www.3dmark.com/3dm/6896746

Extreme:
http://www.3dmark.com/3dm/6896798

Normal:
http://www.3dmark.com/3dm/6896833


----------



## DeathAngel74

NIce scores!















What about game stable though? Benchmarks are fun, I know and trying to break your own records can get obsessive(I've done it too). But what about your real world 24/7 clocks?
I'm about to test 4.5Ghz on the CPU and 1569/8000 on GPU with Alice Madness Returns.....I had to set PhysX to low last night, maxed everything else out 4k dsr.


----------



## broodeeck

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DeathAngel74*
> 
> NIce scores!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> What about game stable though? Benchmarks are fun, I know and trying to break your own records can get obsessive(I've done it too). But what about your real world 24/7 clocks?


This weekend I will spend playing games to test all stable results I got so far, so I will let info here with answers on monday I guess.


----------



## flexy123

Well if you have a good card with a good cooler like the G1, and you're stable and your temps are fine..I would not mess with voltages.
In my case...I had to..not only to prevent black screening but also since the ACX2.0 cooler is...well..sorta ****ty









I did of course also assume that a nice OC like 1500+ would need max voltage, so I am actually surprised the card does it at 1.187V.


----------



## DeathAngel74

flexy123,
Where did you get your cards? It seems like you are having ****ty luck with both? or just the one you RMA'd?


----------



## broodeeck

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *flexy123*
> 
> Well if you have a good card with a good cooler like the G1, and you're stable and your temps are fine..I would not mess with voltages.
> In my case...I had to..not only to prevent black screening but also since the ACX2.0 cooler is...well..sorta ****ty
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I did of course also assume that a nice OC like 1500+ would need max voltage, so I am actually surprised the card does it at 1.187V.


Well, I set all voltage into 1.268v-1.268v range, (all first 4 lanes and 35-74 as well) to make it very tight and stable. I dont know why but for some reason in GPU-Z and HWMonitoring is showing 1.2750V and its not mistake. So I guess for my setts the card is somehow finding higher and I guess correct voltage. Weird, but works.


----------



## DeathAngel74

My card loses performance if I set the first 4 lanes+clk35-clk74 to the same min/max values. Framerates dropped by 50% in Fire Strike until I flashed back to a proper rom edit. The only way it works is if I just set the first 3 lanes to the same min/max and just max on clk35-clk74. Weird!!! And so annoying!!

*Bios edit my way under load, no throttling or vdroop:*


*Idle*


Take a look broodeeck:

EVGA.GTX970.SSC.ACX2.0_1.3v_290w_1570Mhz.zip 136k .zip file


----------



## broodeeck

With boost method works as well. I changed 4th lane (p00) to 1.200v-1.268v and same in lanes 34-58 from 59 to74 i left on max both sides.

Boost method: fully stable.

http://www.3dmark.com/3dm/6897656

Here is my bios if someone wants take a look.

1569_test_8100_gtx970G1_broodeeck.zip 136k .zip file


----------



## flexy123

What exactly do you mean with the "first four lanes"?

NVM...I see.


----------



## DeathAngel74

no wonder, you have a 6+8pins...Lucky! LMAO


----------



## DeathAngel74

CURSE YOU DOUBLE POST BUG!!!!

Edit:
I can only run the pcie rails at
95400/min
104000/max
for both six pins


----------



## flexy123

>>
card loses performance if I set the first 4 lanes+clk35-clk74 to the same min/max values
>>

I can explain it to you why!

Because your card wants to boost down, due to various reasons, but it CAN NOT. You have set the entire rows to the same voltages, so the card is going down all the way in the table to get the first best entry with a lower voltage if it wants to boost down. So it skips a whole number of clocks and jumps way lower in the table.

This is why it is better and actually recommended to LEAVE THE VOLTAGE TABLE ALONE... respective only chance those entries that *exceed* your desired maximum voltage. (Like in my case, my max voltage I want to give the card is 1.187V, so I changed all values in the table that are GREATER than that to 1.187V). This means that the actual "curve" of the voltage table is kept.

The best thing you can do: Specifiy your max tested OC as your "boost clock", limit all values that are HIGHER in the table to your max voltage. (It wont ever jump to entries that have a higher voltage!). On the left, it should always go down a few notches like in the original BIOS (because you want to give the card options to boost down if it needs to).



LEFT: Original RIGHT: My Bios

Check what I did there. Note that I only did changes at the bottom from CLK74 upwards to have "down steps" on the left side with less voltage each step..and how I limited my V on the right...but the table "in principle" is still the original table, you can see from CLK70 upwards. Sometimes it needs some tweaking to get it right especially if you want to shift say your max OC to the last entry.


----------



## DeathAngel74

I got everything working fine now. It was just my angry ranting...... /facepalm rage monkey.


----------



## broodeeck

DeathAngel, I changed your bios as I think it should works pretty well, but remember I dont have a EVGA so I cant test it. Try it, only if u want and on your own risk.

EVGA.GTX970.SSC.ACX2.0_1.275v_250w_1570Mhz.zip 136k .zip file


----------



## broodeeck

Well I notice something else.

Checksum (green field):

if are only numbers there in field called checksum:
81-[81], 55-[55], 31-[31], 17-[17], most likely is that is not stable (artefacts, some errors etc) but lower number is better than higher.
If there are only letters DC-[DC], AB-[AB], FF-[FF] etc, isnt stable eaither but that is better than numbers anyway (less artefacts, less errors etc)
if there are letters and numbers mixed together 1F-[1F], 0A-[0A], 6A-[6A], that means it is most likely stable or we are close to make it.

That was the way I was looking for solution to make stable bios. When I saw only numbers I was keep changing, when I saw letters, I was closer and sometimes check if its stablke but when I saw mixed letters and numbers I was defenitely check it.

If anyone have some information if I am right or wrong with it, pls share it.


----------



## flexy123

Please, if this is your way to check for stability, looking at the Checksum, you shouldn't mod BIOS. What you assume here doesn't make any sense...no offense please.


----------



## flexy123

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DeathAngel74*
> 
> flexy123,
> Where did you get your cards? It seems like you are having ****ty luck with both? or just the one you RMA'd?


One bought from a forum (which initially came from Amazon Germany), the other was a brand-new card from EVGA Germany which I got from RMA.

The other one is actually fine now. Mind you, I overclock the **** out of them and I am actually happy now it does 1506 at 1.187V. So it's not THAT bad, minus the ***y cooler and fan noise it makes. But then I don't have coil whine or whatever so I guess I am "ok".


----------



## DeathAngel74

I was like dafuq?


----------



## DeathAngel74

I think I'm fine. Thanks for editing the bios again. I played Alice Madness Returns for almost an hour @4K, no errors, glitches, crashes, or anything to worry about.


----------



## broodeeck

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *flexy123*
> 
> Please, if this is your way to check for stability, looking at the Checksum, you shouldn't mod BIOS. What you assume here doesn't make any sense...no offense please.


First 5-6 days I spend all days checking every single change, that what I notice about checksum from experience I got. So after that time I decided to watch the checksum and then test it, and that way makes me stable my bios faster than before. Ofc I am not offended and you can think what you want, I am happy anyway I did my card working fully stable in benchmarks with great OC.


----------



## blaze2210

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *broodeeck*
> 
> Well I notice something else.
> 
> Checksum (green field):
> 
> if are only numbers there in field called checksum:
> 81-[81], 55-[55], 31-[31], 17-[17], most likely is that is not stable (artefacts, some errors etc) but lower number is better than higher.
> If there are only letters DC-[DC], AB-[AB], FF-[FF] etc, isnt stable eaither but that is better than numbers anyway (less artefacts, less errors etc)
> if there are letters and numbers mixed together 1F-[1F], 0A-[0A], 6A-[6A], that means it is most likely stable or we are close to make it.
> 
> That was the way I was looking for solution to make stable bios. When I saw only numbers I was keep changing, when I saw letters, I was closer and sometimes check if its stablke but when I saw mixed letters and numbers I was defenitely check it.
> 
> If anyone have some information if I am right or wrong with it, pls share it.


That's a decent hypothesis, but my stock BIOSes (I have 2 970s, and pulled both of their respective BIOS files) have all numbers for their checksums.


After going through all of the 970 BIOS files I have, this is what I saw:

*-- All Numeric:* I only saw this on my stock BIOS files.
*-- All Letters:* I only saw this on the files I know to be unstable for my cards.
*-- Mix of Numbers & Letters:* Saw this on the ones that are stable for my cards. The BIOS I'm currently running shows "4D - [4D]"

So you might actually be on to something there. It seems like it would be a tedious process trying to "break the code", so to speak.

Can everyone check their stock BIOS and confirm if their checksum is all numbers?


----------



## blaze2210

Sorry, double post....


----------



## broodeeck

That is very interesting Blaze2210, can be that coincidence? So only letters are unstable in my files and urs, mixed are stable or very close to be, and only numbers in my case wasnt stable but I said lower is better, 19 isnt high number so maybe in that point I can be right (low number is better than high).

Edit: We need more data! Guys share your numbers with us pls!


----------



## broodeeck

Ok, I checked my 10 files. 2 stocks bioses have only numbers, 8 stable bioses which I made have mixed numbers (all of them). Very interesting.


----------



## blaze2210

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *broodeeck*
> 
> That is very interesting Blaze2210, can be that coincidence? So only letters are unstable in my files and urs, mixed are stable or very close to be, and only numbers in my case wasnt stable but I said lower is better, 19 isnt high number so maybe in that point I can be right (low number is better than high).
> 
> Edit: We need more data! Guys share your numbers with us pls!


Ok, so we may need to start matching settings with checksums. Is anyone organized enough to run a spreadsheet for this?







Both of my cards had a 19 - [19] for the stock BIOS. I have 2 of the weird Best Buy SSC models.

I may have to go through the BIOSes for my 760s and see if the same might be true there. I don't have that large of a collection for the 970....yet.


----------



## broodeeck

My stock bioses 33-[33], 55-[55] (one was in my card when I bought it and 2nd is from gigabyte website and I upgraded to latest version).


----------



## blaze2210

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *broodeeck*
> 
> My stock bioses 33-[33], 55-[55] (one was in my card when I bought it and 2nd is from gigabyte website and I upgraded to latest version).


Seems to hold true, for the most part, with the BIOS for the 760 as well - except that my stock BIOSes were alphanumeric. Everything else is the same though: all letters = unstable, all numbers/alphanumeric = stable.


----------



## broodeeck

So now you know what to do if you want to change setts in your bios and stabilize it faster, like I did.


----------



## DeathAngel74

See what you started lol!










Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


----------



## Gobigorgohome

How hot do the EVGA GTX 970 SSC get while stacked? Thinking of getting two now and add one later if I find out that I need it. No overclocking, air-cooling with 20C ambient and good air-flow. 4K gaming.









Anyone had any weird issues while doing 3-way? Like stuttering?


----------



## Wirerat

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Gobigorgohome*
> 
> How hot do the EVGA GTX 970 SSC get while stacked? Thinking of getting two now and add one later if I find out that I need it. No overclocking, air-cooling with 20C ambient and good air-flow. 4K gaming.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Anyone had any weird issues while doing 3-way? Like stuttering?


I would not suggest 3 way sli 970s as a 4k solution. Start with a 980 or wait a little bit for 980ti then sli those.


----------



## TopicClocker

I've finally had a bit of a play with BIOS modding! I haven't done any bios modding at all on this card and decided to today.

I found it kind of annoying that on my card when I go past +35mv it tends to throttle when it hits about 65C and it can be annoying when trying to find my GPU's peak overclocking ability.

On the stock bios I can pull off 1550MHz Core with +35mv, with my memory at 3875MHz (7.750GHz), It seems I can push that a little higher if I drop my core a bit, however from my calculations of bandwidth, going from 7.750GHz to 7.8GHz is literally a less than 1% increment in clock speed and kind of the same with bandwidth.

For calculating the bandwidth I use a bus width of 224 bit instead of 256 bit, to take the first VRAM segment into account.
I also multipified the

At 7.750GHz.
3.875 * 2 * 224 * 1.32 = 2291.52/8 = 286.44GB/s

At 7.8GHz
3.9 * 2 * 224 * 1.32 = 2306.304/8 = 286.44GB/s

286.44 to 288.288 = 0.6% difference.

I used "*1.32" to increase the bandwidth by 32%(I estimate it's between 32-33%), as judging by Maxwell's bandwidth compression, I estimate it's around 30-33% faster.

How did I go from taking about overclocking to theoretical bandwidth? :O

*The below post contains my own theory and estimates for the GTX 970's theoretical bandwidth, if you see anything wrong please correct me.







*

Anandtech: The NVIDIA GeForce GTX 980 Review: Maxwell Mark 2



4.65 * 2 * 256 = 2380.8/8 = 297.6

You can tell this by the 970's and 980's bandwidth in their specs, they are listed as 224GB/s, but theoretically they should be close to 298GB/s as shown in NVIDIA's Maxwell architecture memory efficiency image, with the exception of the GTX 970 which has segmented VRAM, essentially the first segment has a bus width of 224 bit.

This somewhat implies that due to the memory compression/efficiency with Maxwell, the theorhetical bandwith of the 980 should be 298GB/s, the GTX 970 would be to if it didn't have segmented memory, I estimate that it should be at 260GB/s, if you deduct 32 bit from the bus width and include the memory compression/efficiency, minus the memory compression/efficiency and that's 196GB/s for the first segment, and 28GB/s for the second segment, totally 224GB/s, the last segment with memory compression/efficiency would be about 89.6GB/s.

Nvidia: the GeForce GTX 970 works exactly as intended



3.5 * 2 * 256 * 1.32 = 2365.44/8 = 295.68
3.5 * 2 * 256 * 1.33 =2383.36/8 = 297.92

Tom's Hardware
Quote:


> Nvidia claims that this increases effective memory bandwidth from 224 GB/s to approximately 300 GB/s compared to the GeForce GTX 680 Kepler-class cards. We'll see if this is enough to allow GeForce GTX 980 to stay competitive with the formidable GeForce GTX 780 Ti.


Hardware Canucks: NVIDIA GeForce GTX 980 Performance Review
Quote:


> Speaking of memory, don't let those memory performance numbers in the chart above fool you. NVIDIA is doing some clever backroom compression and efficiency optimizations which allow that 7Gbps GDDR5 memory to achieve throughput that's roughly equal to a speed of 9.3Gbps. In theory that results in an effective bandwidth of 298 GB/s which is still well short of the GTX 780 Ti's 336 GB/s and the R9 290X's 320 GB/s. However, there's now 4GB on tap for improved high resolution framerate consistency.


----------



## DeathAngel74

so is it all number and all letters that are supposed to be bad? 00-00 or aa-aa and a mix of numbers and letters is supposed to be good?? a3-a3 or 3a-3a????


----------



## TopicClocker

I've played around with bios modding a little bit and also set my fan speed RPM to 0%, but I'm not really sure how to stop my card from throttling at 65C, I've spent a couple of minutes looking through this thread but there's sooo many pages lol.

I see there's a TDP and Power limit section in the Power Table but I'm not entirely sure which one of these I should tweak to stop it from throttling at 65C, I've had cards before that run into the high 60s to low 70 Celsius so it seems a little odd to me that my GPU throttles at something as low as 65C lol.


----------



## blaze2210

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Gobigorgohome*
> 
> How hot do the EVGA GTX 970 SSC get while stacked? Thinking of getting two now and add one later if I find out that I need it. No overclocking, air-cooling with 20C ambient and good air-flow. 4K gaming.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Anyone had any weird issues while doing 3-way? Like stuttering?


The major problem with 3-way SLI, is that SLI requires all cards involved to be running at x8 or above - if I remember correctly. So you'd have to make sure that your motherboard can run that. My motherboard (MSI Z87-GD65 Gaming) will drop the bottom 2 cards to x4 if I add in a 3rd card. So 2-way SLI gives me x8 for both cards.

I have 2 of the SSC 970s, and them being stacked doesn't seem to have affected temperatures much, maybe a couple of degrees if anything.


----------



## ValValdesky

Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!



]
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *flexy123*
> 
> >>
> card loses performance if I set the first 4 lanes+clk35-clk74 to the same min/max values
> >>
> 
> I can explain it to you why!
> 
> Because your card wants to boost down, due to various reasons, but it CAN NOT. You have set the entire rows to the same voltages, so the card is going down all the way in the table to get the first best entry with a lower voltage if it wants to boost down. So it skips a whole number of clocks and jumps way lower in the table.
> 
> This is why it is better and actually recommended to LEAVE THE VOLTAGE TABLE ALONE... respective only chance those entries that *exceed* your desired maximum voltage. (Like in my case, my max voltage I want to give the card is 1.187V, so I changed all values in the table that are GREATER than that to 1.187V). This means that the actual "curve" of the voltage table is kept.
> 
> The best thing you can do: Specifiy your max tested OC as your "boost clock", limit all values that are HIGHER in the table to your max voltage. (It wont ever jump to entries that have a higher voltage!). On the left, it should always go down a few notches like in the original BIOS (because you want to give the card options to boost down if it needs to).
> 
> 
> 
> LEFT: Original RIGHT: My Bios
> 
> Check what I did there. Note that I only did changes at the bottom from CLK74 upwards to have "down steps" on the left side with less voltage each step..and how I limited my V on the right...but the table "in principle" is still the original table, you can see from CLK70 upwards. Sometimes it needs some tweaking to get it right especially if you want to shift say your max OC to the last entry.


[/SPOILER

imo this is the best way to find that sweet spot for your card for stable 24/7, I remember some guy with a g1 gaming running at 1519 with just 1.15v some months ago.


----------



## blaze2210

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TopicClocker*
> 
> I've played around with bios modding a little bit and also set my fan speed RPM to 0%, but I'm not really sure how to stop my card from throttling at 65C, I've spent a couple of minutes looking through this thread but there's sooo many pages lol.
> 
> I see there's a TDP and Power limit section in the Power Table but I'm not entirely sure which one of these I should tweak to stop it from throttling at 65C, I've had cards before that run into the high 60s to low 70 Celsius so it seems a little odd to me that my GPU throttles at something as low as 65C lol.


What does GPU-Z say is limiting you?


----------



## TopicClocker

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *blaze2210*
> 
> What does GPU-Z say is limiting you?


It's saying this.
I'm not really sure what the orange and blue means.



Another image.


----------



## DeathAngel74

if you hover over the colors gpu-z will tell you what the issues are.


----------



## blaze2210

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TopicClocker*
> 
> It's saying this.
> I'm not really sure what the orange and blue means.
> 
> Another image.


"V. Rel" and "VOp" = you're being limited by your current voltage settings. Basically, your card(s) need more power.









vRel = Reliability. Indicating perf is limited by reliability voltage.
VOp = Operating. Indicating perf is limited by max operating voltage.
Pwr = Power. Indicating perf is limited by total power limit.
Thrm = Thermal. Indicating perf is limited by temperature limit.
Util = Utilization. Indicating perf is limited by GPU utilization.

(From http://www.techpowerup.com/forums/threads/gpuz-perfcap-orange-field-vop-question.204193/)


----------



## DeathAngel74

I just flashed a rom that's 5F-[5F], the old one was 86-[86]. Seems a little better, maybe placebo effect though. Only time will tell, I guess. Going to try Final Fantasy XIII Steam ver. @4K this weekend.


----------



## maTyaR

How come I don't see the PerfCap on my GPU-Z?


----------



## DeathAngel74

You have to actually install it, not just run it as a portable application


----------



## TopicClocker

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *blaze2210*
> 
> "V. Rel" and "VOp" = you're being limited by your current voltage settings. Basically, your card(s) need more power.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> vRel = Reliability. Indicating perf is limited by reliability voltage.
> VOp = Operating. Indicating perf is limited by max operating voltage.
> Pwr = Power. Indicating perf is limited by total power limit.
> Thrm = Thermal. Indicating perf is limited by temperature limit.
> Util = Utilization. Indicating perf is limited by GPU utilization.
> 
> (From http://www.techpowerup.com/forums/threads/gpuz-perfcap-orange-field-vop-question.204193/)


Wow thanks, I've just realized that I didn't up one of the voltages in the bios, I had no idea about this stuff, thanks!


----------



## maTyaR

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DeathAngel74*
> 
> You have to actually install it, not just run it as a portable application


Thanks for the tip!



GPU temps will most likely go higher for games that uses more GPU memory usage.


----------



## blaze2210

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TopicClocker*
> 
> Wow thanks, I've just realized that I didn't up one of the voltages in the bios, I had no idea about this stuff, thanks!


No worries, just "contributing to the cause".


----------



## DeathAngel74

Off topic blaze2210,
how's the weather during summer? want to take the kids to the zoo. Always cold in Monterey.


----------



## blaze2210

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DeathAngel74*
> 
> Off topic blaze2210,
> how's the weather during summer? want to take the kids to the zoo. Always cold in Monterey.


Around the Zoo it's a bit warm, but there's normally a decent breeze to even things out. Sunscreen is a definite recommendation, unless you want to end up looking like a lobster.








Quote:


> Originally Posted by *maTyaR*
> 
> GPU temps will most likely go higher for games that uses more GPU memory usage.


It looks like your limiting factor is voltage, so you should be able to go higher than 1572.


----------



## laxu

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *laxu*
> 
> I've been trying to mod my Gigabyte 970 BIOS again and have trouble understanding the relationship of boost tables, voltage and power limits. I don't seem to be able to boost to the 1500s that I have set as boost limit despite changing voltages higher. Do I need to also change minimum voltages for each bin because I only changed the maximum for those? How does having boost tables reach higher than boost limit at bin 74 affect overclocking? Currently in Afterburner it seems that the GPU OV limit is getting hit constantly with boosts ranging from about 1450 to 1490 depending on what settings I used. Also how do I define what power limit is set (as I would by cranking the slider in Afterburner)?
> 
> Note that I'm not trying to squeeze every bit of juice from my 970 SLI setup, just get a good solid boost in BIOS that would use the correct voltages so it stays stable. I also want to retain boost and would prefer keeping stock idle clocks because I have a 144 Hz screen which makes GPU 1 run at around 900 MHz in idle. I also want to have the cards stay quiet in desktop use.
> 
> Is there a good guide on Maxwell BIOS Tweaker settings somewhere? Because apart from a few screenshots detailing power options and studying other people's BIOS settings I haven't been able to find any good info on how it should be used, what the different Entry # stuff does or what are the Clock State things like DISP etc. Or what that last 1200mv-1200mv slider in voltage settings is.


Can anyone help me with this?


----------



## DeathAngel74

Would there be any improve moving up from 1557Mhz to 1582.3Mhz? I know my max is 1620Mhz, but that seems like overkill for gaming.


----------



## guitarhero23

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *blaze2210*
> 
> You probably need to boost the power target. Run GPU-Z while you're running that benchmark, and check the Sensors tab to see if you're being limited - look for the "PerfCap Reason".


Where is this PerfCap you're talking about









Link to fullscreen of above^ http://i.imgur.com/wGpvv9v.png


(Ignore failed benchmark thing, that was from previous run when a popup came up and ruined it.)


----------



## blaze2210

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *laxu*
> 
> Can anyone help me with this?


You should read through the last 10 pages or so, that is literally what we've been talking about (concerning voltage settings).







Not all of the questions you've mentioned really need answers (probably because they're about a setting we don't really need to mess with), but the answers to most of your questions are within the pages here.

Just keep in mind that the higher the clocks go, the higher the voltage will go, which means temps and noise level will also come along as well. So you'll have to figure out what kind of balance between those things will work out best for you.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *guitarhero23*
> 
> Where is this PerfCap you're talking about


----------



## guitarhero23

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *blaze2210*
> 
> You should read through the last 10 pages or so, that is literally what we've been talking about (concerning voltage settings).
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Not all of the questions you've mentioned really need answers (probably because they're about a setting we don't really need to mess with), but the answers to most of your questions are within the pages here.
> 
> Just keep in mind that the higher the clocks go, the higher the voltage will go, which means temps and noise level will also come along as well. So you'll have to figure out what kind of balance between those things will work out best for you.


Do I need to enable that setting or something? I downloaded techpowerup GPU-z the other day and see the screenshot above, I dont have that on there...:?


----------



## blaze2210

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *guitarhero23*
> 
> Do I need to enable that setting or something? I downloaded techpowerup GPU-z the other day and see the screenshot above, I dont have that on there...:?


You need to install GPU-Z, instead of running it as portable.

From higher up on this page:


----------



## guitarhero23

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *blaze2210*
> 
> You need to install GPU-Z, instead of running it as portable.
> 
> From higher up on this page:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


Now I'm feeling dumb...I don't see any install option it just runs as a portable.

Edit: NVM


----------



## blaze2210

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *guitarhero23*
> 
> Now I'm feeling dumb...I don't see any install option it just runs as a portable.
> 
> Edit: NVM


Apologies for that. So you were able to get it installed?


----------



## guitarhero23

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *blaze2210*
> 
> You need to install GPU-Z, instead of running it as portable.
> 
> From higher up on this page:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!












http://i.imgur.com/eTmQvAn.png


----------



## blaze2210

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *guitarhero23*
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> http://i.imgur.com/eTmQvAn.png


Got it, right-click on the little icon in the very top-left corner of GPU-Z, and click on "Launch GPU-Z Installer".









Edit: Just noticed you got it installed.









Also, on that page, I posted what the different PerfCap Reason codes mean.


----------



## guitarhero23

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *blaze2210*
> 
> Got it, right-click on the little icon in the very top-left corner of GPU-Z, and click on "Launch GPU-Z Installer".
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Edit: Just noticed you got it installed.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Also, on that page, I posted what the different PerfCap Reason codes mean.


http://i.imgur.com/eTmQvAn.png


----------



## Wirerat

This is with just the power limit mods copied from no limit bios after 1 hour of GTA V.



I still apply the core OC with AB.


----------



## blaze2210

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *guitarhero23*
> 
> http://i.imgur.com/eTmQvAn.png



Sorry, this was the quickest way....


----------



## guitarhero23

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *blaze2210*
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sorry, this was the quickest way....


Thanks, Do you have any suggestions on a save operating voltage to not blow it up?


----------



## blaze2210

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *guitarhero23*
> 
> Thanks, Do you have any suggestions on a save operating voltage to not blow it up?


Safe would be leaving everything at stock. When overclocking, since every chip is different, it's rough to say what's actually safe. While some cards may handle 1.3v+, others may become unstable at 1.275v.

I would suggest reading through this thread, there's a bunch of info in here. Remember, there's also a "Search this thread" function.


----------



## Wirerat

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *blaze2210*
> 
> Safe would be leaving everything at stock. When overclocking, since every chip is different, it's rough to say what's actually safe. While some cards may handle 1.3v+, others may become unstable at 1.275v.


unstable? Well that happens but I have yet to see any reports of a "blown up" gtx 970/980 after a bios mod or due to a bios mod.

I have seen some careless ppl brick their card or cause bsod by setting something ridicules on the pcie lanes though.


----------



## Gobigorgohome

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Wirerat*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I would not suggest 3 way sli 970s as a 4k solution. Start with a 980 or wait a little bit for 980ti then sli those.


I stated that if 2-way was not satisfying I would maybe go for a 3-way setup, but because of bad scaling on my last 3-way I wanted to know if there had been any revolution since last time I played with that. Which scaled horrible. I cannot really wait, I need cards right now and the prices of GTX 980 are just unrealistic, so it will be GTX 970s. Two GTX 970s will probably be enough to play games at medium/high-settings at 4K (which is were I want to be). I am going back to school in four months, so there is no point in waiting, because I will sell them before I move anyways.








Quote:


> Originally Posted by *blaze2210*
> 
> The major problem with 3-way SLI, is that SLI requires all cards involved to be running at x8 or above - if I remember correctly. So you'd have to make sure that your motherboard can run that. My motherboard (MSI Z87-GD65 Gaming) will drop the bottom 2 cards to x4 if I add in a 3rd card. So 2-way SLI gives me x8 for both cards.
> 
> I have 2 of the SSC 970s, and them being stacked doesn't seem to have affected temperatures much, maybe a couple of degrees if anything.


I have been running quadfire R9 290X with x8/x8/x8/x8 all summer, backed off to one R9 290X due to less gaming and I now I need more power. In SLI I have full x16/x16 with my motherboard and CPU, in 3-way I think I have x16/x8/x8 actually. I am most likely not going with three cards, at least if the scaling (and problems) is not gone yet, which I doubt.









How do SLI work, any problem at all? Or does it work like crossfire?


----------



## blaze2210

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Gobigorgohome*
> 
> I have been running quadfire R9 290X with x8/x8/x8/x8 all summer, backed off to one R9 290X due to less gaming and I now I need more power. In SLI I have full x16/x16 with my motherboard and CPU, in 3-way I think I have x16/x8/x8 actually. I am most likely not going with three cards, at least if the scaling (and problems) is not gone yet, which I doubt.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> How do SLI work, any problem at all? Or does it work like crossfire?


Yeah, just saw the motherboard in your signature - nice board! 2-way SLI seems to scale pretty well in my experience. I got my 2nd card a few days after I got my first one, so I got to see what the performance of 1 card vs 2 cards looked like. I didn't chart out results or anything, but my framerates increased quite a bit after the 2nd card.


----------



## Wirerat

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Gobigorgohome*
> 
> I stated that if 2-way was not satisfying I would maybe go for a 3-way setup, but because of bad scaling on my last 3-way I wanted to know if there had been any revolution since last time I played with that. Which scaled horrible. I cannot really wait, I need cards right now and the prices of GTX 980 are just unrealistic, so it will be GTX 970s. Two *GTX 970s will probably be enough to play games at medium/high-settings at 4K (which is were I want to be)*. I am going back to school in four months, so there is no point in waiting, because I will sell them before I move anyways.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I have been running quadfire R9 290X with x8/x8/x8/x8 all summer, backed off to one R9 290X due to less gaming and I now I need more power. In SLI I have full x16/x16 with my motherboard and CPU, in 3-way I think I have x16/x8/x8 actually. I am most likely not going with three cards, at least if the scaling (and problems) is not gone yet, which I doubt.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> How do SLI work, any problem at all? Or does it work like crossfire?


Ok so the bold part changes things a bit. If you are willing to drop some settings then 970s are a good choice. Especially if medium/high no aa at 4k is all you want. I think 2 is all you will need.


----------



## Didjo

Hello!

I saw that EVGA has released new models of GTX 970 with better cooling and power systems.
I would like to know if the model: EVGA GeForce GTX 970 Ref (04G-P4-3973-KR) has the same features present in GeForce GTX 970 SSC ACX 2.0+ (04G-P4-3975-KR), like: Optimized Power Target, Dual BIOS, 0dB mode, etc. On EVGA's website there are the new features only for the SSC ACX 2.0+, but, in the photos, they look the same and I think that the Ref model has Dual Bios, 0dB mode, etc too. Can anyone confirm for me?

Thanks and sorry for my bad English.


----------



## Wirerat

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Didjo*
> 
> Hello!
> 
> I saw that EVGA has released new models of GTX 970 with better cooling and power systems.
> I would like to know if the model: *EVGA GeForce GTX 970 Ref (04G-P4-3973-KR) has the same features present in GeForce GTX 970 SSC ACX 2.*0+ (04G-P4-3975-KR), like: Optimized Power Target, Dual BIOS, 0dB mode, etc. On EVGA's website there are the new features only for the SSC ACX 2.0+, but, in the photos, they look the same and I think that the Ref model has Dual Bios, 0dB mode, etc too. Can anyone confirm for me?
> 
> Thanks and sorry for my bad English.


Looks like the model you are asking about is ACX 2.0 not acx 2.0 plus. If you are on air cooling and not intending to purchase a water block then the best evga card would be the ssc + or FTW +.

its right in the description on the links you gave at the bottom. Ones says ACX 2.0 + the other says ACX 2.0.

my FTW is the older ACX 2.0 and it has dual bios so that means nothing.


----------



## hazard99

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *guitarhero23*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *blaze2210*
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sorry, this was the quickest way....
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks, Do you have any suggestions on a save operating voltage to not blow it up?
Click to expand...

I personally cringe when I see people start to get close to 1.3 volts. The reason I feel that way is that I had a card that was sitting at 1.272 and I woke up to it artifacting. I had to rma the card. Being without your high end card sucks! Right now I am running at 1.225 and after looking at some of the recent post I am probably going to try and tone it down more. I want performance and life so I'll take a balance.


----------



## brochachoz

Hi guys, I have a question. My GTX 970 HOF doesn't exceed 80C during benchmark and games however it's boost clocks goes down from 1503MHz to 1490MHz after the temps passes 75C.. *Is the throttling caused by the VRMs overheating?* Also, it came with elpida memory which surprisingly can handle 8GHz OC.. but the core OC of +40MHz (1518Mhz) *artifacts starts to appear and then crashes*. I tried to overclock core and memory separately so I know that the memory isn't causing this.


----------



## Didjo

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Wirerat*
> 
> its right in the description on the links you gave at the bottom. Ones says ACX 2.0 + the other says ACX 2.0.


Yep, I noticed that.
But, if you look at the photos, the Ref model also has the straight heatpipes, the Dual BIOS switch, 1x6pin and 1x8pin power connectors and the base plate, which are ACX 2.0+ features.

Ref:


SSC ACX 2.0+:


The old model (ACX 2.0 "non +") is very different:


----------



## blaze2210

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *brochachoz*
> 
> Hi guys, I have a question. My GTX 970 HOF doesn't exceed 80C during benchmark and games however it's boost clocks goes down from 1503MHz to 1490MHz after the temps passes 75C.. *Is the throttling caused by the VRMs overheating?* Also, it came with elpida memory which surprisingly can handle 8GHz OC.. but the core OC of +40MHz (1518Mhz) *artifacts starts to appear and then crashes*. I tried to overclock core and memory separately so I know that the memory isn't causing this.


Please read the last few pages. I've posted a couple times on how to tell what's limiting your card.


----------



## philologos

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mstrmind5*
> 
> Any owners of the MSI 970 Gaming 100ME?
> 
> Torn between the standard 4g gaming or the 100me. From what I've seen the only differences are the inclusion of a backplate and a lower psu requirement for the 100me (both which I find useful). So that would mean everything else the same and same performance?


I just picked up that card yesterday. As far as I know, the only differences are the backplate and coat of paint (with green led). I have no idea why the 100ME would have a lower power requirement. Haven't touched the clocks yet, as I am entering finals week.


----------



## maTyaR

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *blaze2210*
> 
> Around the Zoo it's a bit warm, but there's normally a decent breeze to even things out. Sunscreen is a definite recommendation, unless you want to end up looking like a lobster.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It looks like your limiting factor is voltage, so you should be able to go higher than 1572.


Thanks for the info! I'll have to check that thread on how to modify BIOS


----------



## brochachoz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *blaze2210*
> 
> Please read the last few pages. I've posted a couple times on how to tell what's limiting your card.


----------



## jonny30bass

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TopicClocker*
> 
> I've played around with bios modding a little bit and also set my fan speed RPM to 0%, but I'm not really sure how to stop my card from throttling at 65C, I've spent a couple of minutes looking through this thread but there's sooo many pages lol.
> 
> I see there's a TDP and Power limit section in the Power Table but I'm not entirely sure which one of these I should tweak to stop it from throttling at 65C, I've had cards before that run into the high 60s to low 70 Celsius so it seems a little odd to me that my GPU throttles at something as low as 65C lol.


If you want it to stop throttling at 65C you have to bake-in your overclock into your vbios and use it as the base clock. That 65C temp throttling won't occur at the base clock. I used to throttle as soon as my GPU hit 68C until I baked in my OC and used it as the default clocks.


----------



## blaze2210

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *brochachoz*


I literally have 2 separate posts about this exact same topic on the previous page. Please read the previous page, I won't re-post the exact same thing a third time within 2 pages of each other.


----------



## blaze2210

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jonny30bass*
> 
> If you want it to stop throttling at 65C you have to bake-in your overclock into your vbios and use it as the base clock. That 65C temp throttling won't occur at the base clock. I used to throttle as soon as my GPU hit 68C until I baked in my OC and used it as the default clocks.


Do you have any proof that this is required? I really don't agree with that method at all. I didn't do this for either of my cards, and I got my clocks stable. The only throttling my cards have seen was due to voltage - never thermals. After tinkering with my BIOS, no more throttling for any reason.


----------



## brochachoz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *blaze2210*
> 
> I literally have 2 separate posts about this exact same topic on the previous page. Please read the previous page, I won't re-post the exact same thing a third time within 2 pages of each other.


I've read the posts, could the artifacts be cause by lack of voltage? anyway, thanks.


----------



## blaze2210

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *brochachoz*
> 
> I've read the posts, could the artifacts be cause by lack of voltage? anyway, thanks.


If you read the previous couple of pages, then you would see that you are currently being throttled because your voltage is too low for the speed you're trying to run. You have 2 choices: decrease the OC, or increase the voltage. Insufficient voltage would definitely be a cause of artifacts.


----------



## jonny30bass

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *blaze2210*
> 
> Do you have any proof that this is required? I really don't agree with that method at all. I didn't do this for either of my cards, and I got my clocks stable. The only throttling my cards have seen was due to voltage - never thermals. After tinkering with my BIOS, no more throttling for any reason.


What method do you use then? There is a hard temp limit of 65C to 68C at any clock other than the base clock. So the only way to get past it is to use your overclock as the base clock. I love this method because I no longer have to use OC software. My GPU is perfectly stable when baking in my clocks and voltages, increasing the power limit, disabling boost, and setting "Prefer maximum performance" in the Nvidia Control Panel (this setting prevents the clocks from going under the base clock in non-demanding games). I have done lots and lots of testing, and the only proof that I have are my experiments...so if you want proof then experiment with your vbios yourself.


----------



## DeathAngel74

It does work, I'm using this method ATM.


The heat is on in the house so the temps are off by +-8 degrees


----------



## maTyaR

Through synthetic benchmarks, I'm able to achieve a high core clock. However, once I've loaded FFXIV DX11 Benchmark (uses about 1.2GB of memory), I began seeing artifact/stability issues.
The highest I could have gone to was 1587Mhz, but I prefer not to overvolt my card. So the highest is 1572.5Mhz core, 2041Mhz Memory before I begin seeing small pixel artifacts.

Synthetic


FFXIV DX11 Benchmark:


Edit: Thanks for the PerfCap explanation.


----------



## DeathAngel74

broodeeck, check this out. If the theories about checksums influencing stability are true, I edited the original bios again. The end result is 0B-[0B] and if the numbers and letters are in hex.....0-9, then A-F, then this should be "stable".

evga_gtx970_ssc_acx2.0_1.275w_290w_1570mhz.zip 136k .zip file


----------



## sudey

Excuse I will ask once again. Whether it is possible to play on 1.237v if temperature no more than 73 degrees. Whether it is normal when the voltage jumps with 0.869v to 1.250v on a desktop?


----------



## Gobigorgohome

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *blaze2210*
> 
> Yeah, just saw the motherboard in your signature - nice board! 2-way SLI seems to scale pretty well in my experience. I got my 2nd card a few days after I got my first one, so I got to see what the performance of 1 card vs 2 cards looked like. I didn't chart out results or anything, but my framerates increased quite a bit after the 2nd card.


I love the whole system (motherboard, cpu, ram, case, psu), but the GPU is like 75% of what I want and brand-new R9 290X's is more than GTX 970s. How well do two cards work? Do they work like one card? My Crossfire/TriFire and Quadfire worked like one card, no stuttering at all, no glitching and so on. It worked very well, I just hope that SLI work that good, last time I had SLI (GTX 660 Ti's) it did not work that good.








Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Wirerat*
> 
> Ok so the bold part changes things a bit. If you are willing to drop some settings then 970s are a good choice. Especially if medium/high no aa at 4k is all you want. I think 2 is all you will need.


I never intended to play at max settings, at 4K it is just unnecassary anyways, been gaming at 4K for around one year now and ultra graphics vs. high graphics does not really matter, the only difference is power draw of more cards, more heat and more problems basically. Medium/high, no AA, 4K, air-cooled GPUs.


----------



## blaze2210

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *sudey*
> 
> Excuse I will ask once again. Whether it is possible to play on 1.237v if temperature no more than 73 degrees. Whether it is normal when the voltage jumps with 0.869v to 1.250v on a desktop?


Play some games and find out.


----------



## broodeeck

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *brochachoz*
> 
> I've read the posts, could the artifacts be cause by lack of voltage? anyway, thanks.


Yes exactly that it is. You actually have the asnwer in front of your eyes when you look at PerfCap Reason in GPU-Z. High OC memory needs more voltage than high OC core of the card. That is what I observe from my Ocing during the tests already over a hundreds flashes I did.
Example: When I Oced my card to 1569mhz/8100mhz and setts all my votlage in voltage table to max 1.268v still GPU-Z and HWMonitor show me that card is working at 1.2750v! But when I changed clocks to 1582hz core (which is higher!) and decreased to 8000mhz memory (-100mhz so less!) my voltage during the test was stable at 1.268v so that is telling me that very high OC of memory need much more voltage than high Oc of core. So that I think I made bad balance between OC memory and OC core, so I need to decreased memory or OC higher core.


----------



## ar3f

I'm looking to buy a gtx 790 with dual BIOS.
Is only the EVGA FTW offering the dual BIOS or there's other brand as well?


----------



## JonDuma

Hi to ALL!!!
I'm a new member and I am also a proud owner of GTX 970


----------



## broodeeck

Hi JonDuma! Now you can go to the very first page of this thread and join to the NVIDIA GTX 970 Owner's Club.


----------



## brochachoz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *broodeeck*
> 
> Yes exactly that it is. You actually have the asnwer in front of your eyes when you look at PerfCap Reason in GPU-Z. High OC memory needs more voltage than high OC core of the card. That is what I observe from my Ocing during the tests already over a hundreds flashes I did.
> Example: When I Oced my card to 1569mhz/8100mhz and setts all my votlage in voltage table to max 1.268v still GPU-Z and HWMonitor show me that card is working at 1.2750v! But when I changed clocks to 1582hz core (which is higher!) and decreased to 8000mhz memory (-100mhz so less!) my voltage during the test was stable at 1.268v so that is telling me that very high OC of memory need much more voltage than high Oc of core. So that I think I made bad balance between OC memory and OC core, so I need to decreased memory or OC higher core.


thanks, but in this case no matter how low or high I set memory - as soon as I add the core clock it's the same.


----------



## broodeeck

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *brochachoz*
> 
> thanks, but in this case no matter how low or high I set memory - as soon as I add the core clock it's the same.


Thats why the best option to OC gpu maxwell card is changing the bios option and finding best settings for your own card.


----------



## mstrmind5

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *philologos*
> 
> I just picked up that card yesterday. As far as I know, the only differences are the backplate and coat of paint (with green led). I have no idea why the 100ME would have a lower power requirement. Haven't touched the clocks yet, as I am entering finals week.


Does the backplate make it more sturdy (less likely to sag)?

At 1080p, are you able to max settings on pretty much every game?

Enjoy, keep me updated and good luck with your finals.


----------



## msigtx760tf4

what is best 3dmark firestrike graphics score at this forum ??


----------



## broodeeck

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *msigtx760tf4*
> 
> what is best 3dmark firestrike graphics score at this forum ??


For gtx 970 I have seen someone has over 14200 points. My best personal result is 14027 (unstable) and 13900+ stable.


----------



## Sysop82

Just picked the newest revision evga SSC 970 which is supposed to have fixed heat issues and better power phase and fan off option. Quick question about software I was looking at MSI afterburner and precision-x. Is there actually any functional difference here to overclock or is it just personal preference. Wondering if there is a best consensus program.


----------



## DeathAngel74

Afterburner is more user friendly and is straightforward. PrecisionX gives you more control and more options. I used Afterburner for almost a year. Then I modded my card with my own custom bios and don't need it anymore.


----------



## Wirerat

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ar3f*
> 
> I'm looking to buy a gtx 790 with dual BIOS.
> Is only the EVGA FTW offering the dual BIOS or there's other brand as well?


The FTW+, SSC + and FTW have dual bios for certain. If you are on air and not planning on water cooling the FTW + (plus) or SSC+ is the best option for dual bios.

Unfortunately, there is no water block for those though so if water is a plan for later then the regular FTW is what you need.


----------



## dbzakj

Greetings, new guy here. I received my _EVGA 04G-P4-3975-KR 970 SSC ACX 2.0+_ the other day and after reading/watching some guides, I tried my hand at OCing. I'm just wondering at what point I would consider my system stable, I know if I crash during games and stuff that would be one telltale sign. But testing with the Precision X (incrementally), I was able to get this running for 20minutes in OC Scanner X before I stopped the test (thinking it was enough), I had gone as high as 69 degrees. I haven't had any troubles so far but I have yet to start really gaming. Before I continue, any advice/possible limitations I'm likely to come across? My goal, if possible, is to get this performing like a 980gtx if possible.


----------



## JonDuma

How about 2-SLI results?


----------



## JonDuma

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *broodeeck*
> 
> For gtx 970 I have seen someone has over 14200 points. My best personal result is 14027 (unstable) and 13900+ stable.


How about 2-Way SLI results?


----------



## PalominoCreek

14200 points?







At 800x600 maybe lol. Anyways I'm at 1465 folks, no throttling yet


----------



## DeathAngel74

he's not kidding, my overall score is 11340x, gfx score almost 1342x


----------



## flexy123

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jonny30bass*
> 
> What method do you use then? There is a hard temp limit of 65C to 68C at any clock other than the base clock. So the only way to get past it is to use your overclock as the base clock. I love this method because I no longer have to use OC software. My GPU is perfectly stable when baking in my clocks and voltages, increasing the power limit, disabling boost, and setting "Prefer maximum performance" in the Nvidia Control Panel (this setting prevents the clocks from going under the base clock in non-demanding games). I have done lots and lots of testing, and the only proof that I have are my experiments...so if you want proof then experiment with your vbios yourself.


There is no reason to "disable boost", it's entirely silly and pointless.

What this should be about is modding BIOS properly, that is, getting your max. OC, stable, WITHOUT THROTTLING and keeping boost intact and not "disable boost".

There are zillions of reasons WHY a card would throttle, we know them already, TDP, Power Limit, Temps, Over Voltage etc....and all of those you can mod in bios and leave boosting intact.

You set your (max. OC tested and stable) boost clock as max clock in the boost table (preferrably), and also edit it in the Common Tab as your boost clock.

You edit the voltage table, sliders ON THE RIGHT which are higher than your desired max. and change them to your desired max. Eg. on the right, if you want 1.200V as your max voltage then change all values higher than that to 1.200V

On the left in the table, same for those last few clock...adjust any value LARGER than your max. alloted to your max. allowed voltage.
On the left side also, the sliders, make it that they "downstep"....(see Original Bios), only the last entry in the tabke with your max. clock should have both sliders the same voltage. (You want to do this to allow your card to boost down IF IT EVER WOULD NEED TO BOOST DOWN. If you don't, the card will skip all the entries with too high voltage and then boost down to a MUCH lower value: The entry with the first lower voltage it can find. You dont want that. And: In a perfect world, when you mod your BIOS right, it wont throttle ANYWAY!!)

NOW, of course you want to increase your Power Limit also, slightly, like 15%. If you have a card with, say, 170W stock default, change to 196W and maybe 206W at 105%.

NOW, you eliminated MOST reasons for throttling (TDP, power limit)....but one is left: Voltage Limit.

Say, some card's VRM (like Strix or EVGA SC) only can provide a max 1.212V

However, this is RARELY NEEDED, if ever, even for ****ty cards with poor ASIC like 70%

1.200V is fine for 1506, 1.187V even.

If you, in the voltage table make all your max allotted voltages 1.200V (or 1.187V), it will never reach it's max of 1.212V, therefore it will NEVER throttle due to voltage limit.
* you opened up power limit
* you use the entire voltage table
* you use less than the max voltage

Result: Your card will never, ever throttle. Exactly what you wanted. And you did not have to "disable boost" whatsoever.

And when the card doesn't REQUIRE its full power, say with old games with Vsync on...or just browsing the web...it can properly down-clock too.


----------



## flexy123

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dbzakj*
> 
> Greetings, new guy here. I received my _EVGA 04G-P4-3975-KR 970 SSC ACX 2.0+_ the other day and after reading/watching some guides, I tried my hand at OCing. I'm just wondering at what point I would consider my system stable, I know if I crash during games and stuff that would be one telltale sign. But testing with the Precision X (incrementally), I was able to get this running for 20minutes in OC Scanner X before I stopped the test (thinking it was enough), I had gone as high as 69 degrees. I haven't had any troubles so far but I have yet to start really gaming. Before I continue, any advice/possible limitations I'm likely to come across? My goal, if possible, is to get this performing like a 980gtx if possible.


Good choice of card, I hate to say it...the previous version is just junk.

It's possible to reach GTX 980 speeds, anyone can confirm you that. Overclock core to, say a max of 1506 and Memory +400 or +450 and you're already beating a standard GTX 980 in Firestrike.
The problem is more that OC with Afterburner/Precision is...uhm..less than optimal. (Too technical now, but let me just mention that adding core clock in AB can make lower clocks in-stable). And when you want to OC and maximize your card, opening up the card's power limit will usually go hand in hand since the default, even with Afterburner/Precision etc. MAY not be enough.
(A nice 1600 OC is of no use if it's not held in a game due to throttling). This is why it's always better to OC "properly" with a modded BIOS since it not only allows you to add clocks "properly"...but also to lift various limits). That being said, for the time being and your nice card I am sure you can use Afterburner/Precision.

For testing..Heaven Benchmark, 3DMark (firestrike, 3dmark06, 3dmark11 etc.) and Games of course. OC Scanner and similar tools I don't see as too useful at all. (In fact I think OC Scanner totally unsuitable to test for stability). For now you can shoot for anything from 1440-1580, I am sure the card makes it, and memory +400 - +450. Temps are actually still "ok" as long as you stay under 80, but I'd say with your card you will likely barely get to 75C.


----------



## DeathAngel74

I think I got lucky with my 970 ssc acx 2.0(non+) p/n 04g-p4-3979-KB


Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


----------



## Wirerat

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DeathAngel74*
> 
> I think I got lucky with my 970 ssc acx 2.0(non+) p/n 04g-p4-3979-KB
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


Which water block are you using ?


----------



## philologos

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mstrmind5*
> 
> Does the backplate make it more sturdy (less likely to sag)?
> 
> At 1080p, are you able to max settings on pretty much every game?
> 
> Enjoy, keep me updated and good luck with your finals.


It certainly feels sturdy. The backplate is mostly an aesthetics feature, but it seems reasonable that it could prevent the pcb from flexing. I'm waiting for finals to be over, and The Witcher 3 to release before really putting it to the test. I expect it can pretty much max out 1080p (or 1920x1200, my resolution) except for some edge cases like really expensive AA. I consider maxing out to be 40-45 fps+, but some insist on 60 fps, so it's a bit subjective.


----------



## Wirerat

I pushed memory up to 8200mhz but not much to be gained in valley. I dint even get a whole fps. Very difficult for me to get 73fps lol.


----------



## DeathAngel74

no water block. 27-30C idle, 48-56C load(depending if the heat is on in the house, lol).


----------



## Wirerat

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DeathAngel74*
> 
> no water block. 27-30C idle, 48-56C load(depending if the heat is on in the house, lol).


oh you posted gpuz at idle. I see.


----------



## DeathAngel74

Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


----------



## Wirerat

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DeathAngel74*
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


hey if you press F12 after results pop up then go to C:\Users\COMPUTERNAME\Valley\screenshots you can get a nice valid pic









very nice run btw.


----------



## DeathAngel74

thanks for the info, lol. that was at 3am, when higher brain functions cease









Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


----------



## broodeeck

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DeathAngel74*
> 
> I think I got lucky with my 970 ssc acx 2.0(non+) p/n 04g-p4-3979-KB
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


Did you say Lucky?











http://www.3dmark.com/3dm/6913373


----------



## DeathAngel74

Meh, you have a 6pin+ a 8-pin


----------



## broodeeck

I am testing now windows 8.1 and my score is higher. Easily passed 14k graphics score.


----------



## JonDuma

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *broodeeck*
> 
> I am testing now windows 8.1 and my score is higher. Easily passed 14k graphics score.


Did anyone tried with 2-way SLI?


----------



## blaze2210

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *JonDuma*
> 
> This is why it's always better to OC "properly" with a modded BIOS since it not only allows you to add clocks "properly"


Modding the BIOS is not what I would call the "proper" way to OC, nor would I go as far as recommending it to everyone. First off, when you flash your BIOS, warranty is (normally) gone. Plus, you also have a wayyy higher risk of bricking your card while messing with the BIOS, than you ever would just applying an OC with Precision/Afterburner. Also, if something goes sideways while using AB/Precision to overclock, then a simple reboot can get rid of the issue - definitely not the case with a BIOS mod.

Like most things, whether or not to mod the BIOS is determined by what the rig is being used for. If the GPU's are only pushed for short times each day, then I would recommend *not* modding the BIOS and just sticking with applying an OC with AB/Precision. If you do a lot of gaming, or other tasks that benefit from the higher clock speeds, then a BIOS mod would be the better means of getting that extra performance.


----------



## DeathAngel74

That's why, I'm windows 7....
http://www.3dmark.com/compare/fs/4785824/fs/4763748 Could you share that bios, I'm curious what is different


----------



## Wirerat

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *blaze2210*
> 
> Modding the BIOS is not what I would call the "proper" way to OC, nor would I go as far as recommending it to everyone. First off, when you flash your BIOS, warranty is (normally) gone. Plus, you also have a wayyy higher risk of bricking your card while messing with the BIOS, than you ever would just applying an OC with Precision/Afterburner. Also, if something goes sideways while using AB/Precision to overclock, then a simple reboot can get rid of the issue - definitely not the case with a BIOS mod.
> 
> Like most things, whether or not to mod the BIOS is determined by what the rig is being used for. If the GPU's are only pushed for short times each day, then I would recommend *not* modding the BIOS and just sticking with applying an OC with AB/Precision. If you do a lot of gaming, or other tasks that benefit from the higher clock speeds, then a BIOS mod would be the better means of getting that extra performance.


I disagree. My evga GTX 970 ftw has two bios' with a manual switch to move from to the other.

They gave multi bios for a reason. I can safely flash away and if it gets bricked just flip the switch and reboot.

You will not damage the vrm because bios mod does not let you completely over ride the nvidea power limits. The shunt resistors are still there. It takes a hard mod to remove that.


----------



## DeathAngel74

EVGA told me over the phone, even if something does go south, just flash the original bios back and RMA. I think they are under the assumption that people are overclocking with *some common sense*, though. Not setting the voltage to 1.4v or tdp to 999000. :/


----------



## Wirerat

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DeathAngel74*
> 
> EVGA told me over the phone, even if something does go south, just flash the original bios back and RMA.


yea i knew they dont care.


----------



## broodeeck

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DeathAngel74*
> 
> That's why, I'm windows 7....
> http://www.3dmark.com/compare/fs/4785824/fs/4763748 Could you share that bios, I'm curious what is different


Sure.









1569_8100_G1_DD_broodeeck.zip 136k .zip file


----------



## DeathAngel74

thanks


----------



## DeathAngel74

broodeeck,
what is the second set of numbers in the power table set to 131500 for? mine is set to 105000, do i need to change it?


----------



## PalominoCreek

How exactly does overclocking from BIOS give more performance than with AB?


----------



## broodeeck

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DeathAngel74*
> 
> what is the second set of numbers in the power table set to
> 131500 for?


I dont know what exactly that is, but for sure its increasing some TDP, anyway when I set this too high wasnt good and too low wasnt good eaither. Also if u will see 6th set, I increased it too. Simply I calculated 105 ->131500 of 2nd set, and 100->130 of 6th set, so both sets are increased about 30%. Also last 2 sets in power table, are increasing or decreasing tdp. 17500 - 36000 and 24000-36000 that is original. Both of them I did same amount and I deacreased min to 20000 (or increased in first case) so now I have 20000-36000 in both of them. When u go lower, that will increase TDP 1000 points about 1 watt, but also will do some unstability. I just was trying find a balance between these settings to increased TDP and keeping stability as well.


----------



## Hequaqua

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DeathAngel74*
> 
> That's why, I'm windows 7....
> http://www.3dmark.com/compare/fs/4785824/fs/4763748 Could you share that bios, I'm curious what is different


Nice scores....









Here are my two highest. I will never see 4.7ghz like you though. lol I can get 4.6ghz, not stable though.

http://www.3dmark.com/compare/fs/4502114/fs/4467562

Windows 8.1. I don't think I've ever ran Firestrike on Win7 to compare.


----------



## Hequaqua

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DeathAngel74*
> 
> broodeeck,
> what is the second set of numbers in the power table set to 131500 for? mine is set to 105000, do i need to change it?


Read through this. It will answer most of your questions.
http://www.overclock.net/t/1517316/extract-and-flash-gtx-970-and-980-firmware-zosons-h2o-and-air-custom-bios


----------



## broodeeck

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *PalominoCreek*
> 
> How exactly does overclocking from BIOS give more performance than with AB?


BIOS is giving you full control of your GPU card. AB is only able to change few settings, much less than is already in bios. For example my card Gigabyte gtx 970 G1 with ASIC 74.9% - max what I could get in AB was 1531mhz core and 8000mhz memory and that was only stable in normal test of firestrike benchmark. Now I am able to get 1569/8100 fully stable even in firestrike ultra 4k which is one of the hardest tests for GPU card.


----------



## broodeeck

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Hequaqua*
> 
> Nice scores....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Here are my two highest. I will never see 4.7ghz like you though. lol I can get 4.6ghz, not stable though.
> 
> http://www.3dmark.com/compare/fs/4502114/fs/4467562
> 
> Windows 8.1. I don't think I've ever ran Firestrike on Win7 to compare.


This higher score with i7 3770K is mine.


----------



## blaze2210

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Wirerat*
> 
> I disagree. My evga GTX 970 ftw has two bios' with a manual switch to move from to the other.
> 
> They gave multi bios for a reason. I can safely flash away and if it gets bricked just flip the switch and reboot.
> 
> You will not damage the vrm because bios mod does not let you completely over ride the nvidea power limits. The shunt resistors are still there. It takes a hard mod to remove that.


Sadly, most cards do not have a dual BIOS (including mine), so that point is still irrelevant in most cases.


----------



## Wirerat

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *blaze2210*
> 
> Sadly, most cards do not have a dual BIOS (including mine), so that point is still irrelevant in most cases.


You are correct, most 970s dont.

But if something goes sideways (as you called it) you can boot on the igpu or boot up on another gpu and reflash.

I have had lots of flashes not work out like I liked and had to reflash. Especially on kepler when i was learning how to maneuver around gpu boost and tdp limits.

As long as you only flash you own bios with tweaks the chances of damage is very low. Like i said before the nvidea hardware limit is still there.

I understand you choosing not to mod your own bios if your satisfied with your card and oc.


----------



## blaze2210

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Wirerat*
> 
> You are correct, most 970s dont.
> 
> But if something goes sideways (as you called it) you can boot on the igpu or boot up on another gpu and reflash.
> 
> I have had lots of flashes not work out like I liked and had to reflash.
> 
> As long as you only flash you own bios with tweaks the chances of damage is very low. Like i said before the nvidea hardware limit is still there.


I'm not saying that people should not be messing with their BIOS (especially since I've been messing with mine). What I am saying is that I don't believe that modding one's BIOS should be recommended to people as a "better" means of overclocking. Modding a BIOS certainly removes quite a bit of the convenience that OC software has. For one, you lose the ability to just set an offset, hit apply, and see results. With the software option, if you hit an unstable clock, you just need to hit the Default button, then apply again. When modding a BIOS, there is a significant difference in both the time required to complete a single change, and the steps necessary to get that change applied.

So, better? I'm not sure I'd go with that. However, the 2 methods do each have their uses and appropriate situations. If you don't spend much time on your rig, then messing with the BIOS is a waste of time and energy, set an offset with an increased power limit and go about your business. If you use your rig heavily, then a BIOS mod would be more your speed, since you'd have a need for that extra speed to be in-place and ready to go.









NOTE: Not all motherboards support onboard video, and quite a few people don't have a 2nd card....


----------



## Wirerat

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *blaze2210*
> 
> I'm not saying that people should not be messing with their BIOS (especially since I've been messing with mine). What I am saying is that I don't believe that modding one's BIOS should be recommended to people as a "better" means of overclocking. Modding a BIOS certainly removes quite a bit of the convenience that OC software has. For one, you lose the ability to just set an offset, hit apply, and see results. With the software option, if you hit an unstable clock, you just need to hit the Default button, then apply again. When modding a BIOS, there is a significant difference in both the time required to complete a single change, and the steps necessary to get that change applied.
> 
> So, better? I'm not sure I'd go with that. However, the 2 methods do each have their uses and appropriate situations. If you don't spend much time on your rig, then messing with the BIOS is a waste of time and energy, set an offset with an increased power limit and go about your business. If you use your rig heavily, then a BIOS mod would be more your speed, since you'd have a need for that extra speed to be in-place and ready to go.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> NOTE: Not all motherboards support onboard video, and quite a few people don't have a 2nd card....


see i dont burn in my overclock into the bios.

I see what your saying now. I only oc the memory to 8000 then raise the tdp. I like to run afterburner for my core oc and added memory oc. I only add voltage in ab too.

I like to use oc profiles in afterburner as well as the fps limiter in rtss.

So mostly I only bios mod for what I cannot achieve in AB.


----------



## DeathAngel74

Thanks for your help broodeeck!


Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!



After the discussion about checksums and bios stability I started tinkering around. That's why I asked for a copy of you bios 5B - [5B], so I could use it as a base. Instead of having to use 1.3125v to stop throttling, I was able to get it working @ 1.2750v . Temps are 53C under load, instead of 56C. 1569.0/4001.4 . 250W tdp, 250w-292w power target. Seems ok, so far. Oh, I almost forgot, the checksum is 0A - [0A]. If the checksums are really calculated in HEX(0-9 and A-F) then 0A - [0A]=stable...in theory. Thanks again!

1570baked0A.zip 136k .zip file


----------



## Gobigorgohome

I bit the bullet and got myself two EVGA GTX 970 SSC's, tried to order some backplates from EVGA.com, but it seems they have some problems with shipping to Norway nowadays, e-mail sent to them though.


----------



## broodeeck

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DeathAngel74*
> 
> Thanks for your help broodeeck!
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> After the discussion about checksums and bios stability I started tinkering around. That's why I asked for a copy of you bios 5B - [5B], so I could use it as a base. Instead of having to use 1.3125v to stop throttling, I was able to get it working @ 1.2750v . Temps are 53C under load, instead of 56C. 1569.0/4001.4 . 250W tdp, 250w-292w power target. Seems ok, so far. Oh, I almost forgot, the checksum is 0A - [0A]. If the checksums are really calculated in HEX(0-9 and A-F) then 0A - [0A]=stable...in theory. Thanks again!
> 
> 1570baked0A.zip 136k .zip file


Man that is really nice!







I am so glad I could help you with this







, and yes I have the same theory about checksum, noticed that lower number + lower letter = more stable.
Very nice OC!


----------



## PriestOfSin

Two days until my 970 gets here.

It's going to be a long two days.


----------



## DeathAngel74

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *broodeeck*
> 
> Man that is really nice!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I am so glad I could help you with this
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> , and yes I have the same theory about checksum, noticed that lower number + lower letter = more stable.
> Very nice OC!


This one is without boost 2.0 disabled.

15570A.zip 136k .zip file

The other thing I noticed is the higher clocks allow for less VRAM overclocking, lower clocks allow for more VRAM overclocking...See example below

1532baked0A.zip 136k .zip file


----------



## broodeeck

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DeathAngel74*
> 
> This one is without boost 2.0 disabled.
> 
> 15570A.zip 136k .zip file
> 
> The other thing I noticed is the higher clocks allow for less VRAM overclocking, lower clocks allow for more VRAM overclocking...See example below
> 
> 1532baked0A.zip 136k .zip file


I
Exactly, I have one bios with setts 1532/8200 and higher with 1582/8000 (but this one I need to workout make it stable) and that is best balance for my card. I cant go 1532 / 8250 neither 1569/8200 but I can 1569/8100.


----------



## Grzesiek1010

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DeathAngel74*
> 
> This one is without boost 2.0 disabled.
> 
> 15570A.zip 136k .zip file
> 
> The other thing I noticed is the higher clocks allow for less VRAM overclocking, lower clocks allow for more VRAM overclocking...See example below
> 
> 1532baked0A.zip 136k .zip file


can flash this to msi gtx 970 gaming 4gb ?


----------



## Wirerat

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Grzesiek1010*
> 
> can flash this to msi gtx 970 gaming 4gb ?


no but you can copy the edits over to your own bios.


----------



## TopicClocker

Ugh this throttling has made me give up on experimenting to find a Max overclock lol, even with some light bios modding it's still happening.


----------



## Wirerat

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TopicClocker*
> 
> Ugh this throttling has made me give up on experimenting to find a Max overclock lol, even with some light bios modding it's still happening.


u have some clp/clu laying around? This reversable mod truly removes the tdp limits.

http://overclocking.guide/increase-the-nvidia-power-limit-all-cards/


----------



## TopicClocker

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Wirerat*
> 
> u have some clp/clu laying around? This reversable mod truly removes the tdp limits.
> 
> http://overclocking.guide/increase-the-nvidia-power-limit-all-cards/


Nah I rather not hardware mod lol, I'm not even trying to push it that hard, on the stock bios I can run my Core at 1550MHz with +35mv, but it'll throttle after a couple of minutes, it's really annoying.
It must be something in the BIOs that's making it do this but I'm not sure.


----------



## Wirerat

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TopicClocker*
> 
> Nah I rather not hardware mod lol, I'm not even trying to push it that hard, on the stock bios I can run my Core at 1550MHz with +35mv, but it'll throttle after a couple of minutes, it's really annoying.
> It must be something in the BIOs that's making it do this but I'm not sure.


even after bios mod I run into tdp limits around 1560mhz. I can get my card stable at 1620mhz with 1.3v but its useless due to tdp limits. Without a bios mod I cannot even hit 1500mhz though.

After you get 1500mhz core / 8000mhz memory its just oc for the number anyway. These cards performance just dont scale much after 1500/8000.


----------



## DeathAngel74

Try 1582.5/3949-3981


----------



## TopicClocker

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Wirerat*
> 
> even after bios mod I run into tdp limits around 1560mhz. I can get my card stable at 1620mhz with 1.3v but its useless due to tdp limits. Without a bios mod I cannot even hit 1500mhz though.
> 
> After you get 1500mhz core / 8000mhz memory its just oc for the number anyway. These cards performance just dont scale much after 1500/8000.


It's really weird for me because I don't think I'm running into TDP limits, GPU-Z usually shows VRel or VOp, I don't think I've seen pwr at all, unless it still happens even when it doesn't show it.


----------



## DeathAngel74

a little more power and voltage. check out one of the bios I posted. You could use the power table and voltage table settings from it. Without it set that way my card would throttle within a couple of minutes.


----------



## blaze2210

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TopicClocker*
> 
> It's really weird for me because I don't think I'm running into TDP limits, GPU-Z usually shows VRel or VOp, I don't think I've seen pwr at all, unless it still happens even when it doesn't show it.


There can be multiple reasons why you were throttled. If you run the mouse cursor over the colored bars, it should tell you what that color's reason was.


----------



## kanttii

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *hazard99*
> 
> I personally cringe when I see people start to get close to 1.3 volts. The reason I feel that way is that I had a card that was sitting at 1.272 and I woke up to it artifacting. I had to rma the card. Being without your high end card sucks! Right now I am running at 1.225 and after looking at some of the recent post I am probably going to try and tone it down more. I want performance and life so I'll take a balance.


I've been thinking the same, I'm maybe too paranoid with voltage but..better safe than sorry!
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *msigtx760tf4*
> 
> what is best 3dmark firestrike graphics score at this forum ??


As broodeeck said!







My max with this MSI 970 is 14103: http://www.3dmark.com/3dm/6896179? but it wasn't even near gamestable. All games run stable for me at 1506.5Mhz core 8004Mhz memory.

@PalominoCreek the scores would have to be run at 1080p to be "firestrike" and even listed in there because custom settings afaik disqualify you from getting to the lists at 3dmark








Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Wirerat*
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> I pushed memory up to 8200mhz but not much to be gained in valley. I dint even get a whole fps. Very difficult for me to get 73fps lol.


Hahahahaaha that's so close







feel ya lol









--

Guys, Windows 8.1 IS faster than 7. Period. Why is it so hard to believe lol? It's also better in many ways IMHO - for example Storage Spaces is one feature I absolutely LOVE. I don't have to run all drives in RAID anymore, I can do a Storage Space setup for 2 for mirroring and keep others separate. Love it.

--

Testing new BIOS.. I hope it works, it's checksum is F1 after all, so it should give me some F1 Ferrari speeds haha

kanttii_1519_F1.zip 136k .zip file

and even the version is 84.04.2F.00.F1 so even more reason for me to hope for F1 to work









blaze2210 that's so true, why keep it churning at max speeds etc. when you're not actually using it at them? I now went back to stock TDP base and 3D base clocks and only added some extra boost features, starting from scratch from the original BIOS backup. Let's see if the performance in games is any different. I hope not! I haven't now had time to really play for the past 3 weeks, maybe 2 hours gaming total in them, and since I only need this power for some work apps it's not useful to burn it. I wanna get lower voltage than 1.256V but unfortunately my card won't keep even 1506.5Mhz if it's not exactly 1.256V - and any higher clock than that crashes GTA V after 1,5 hours so yeah. Meh.

Oh and those checksums... I played around with them too just to see what happens and indeed even small modifications that make the checksum either only letters or only numbers is unstable. For my card, anything starting with F has usually been stable. You can achieve same checksums with very different settings too, for example getting this F1 is possible by changing memory clock and boost states AND keeping memory + boost state clocks as they were and changing fan speed temperatures. That's understandable of course because it's only a 2 character checksum. The fun side to that is that we all could probably get the same checksum for our cards' specific ROMs but still have very different OC in them! Like 0C (=OCN)








Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Grzesiek1010*
> 
> can flash this to msi gtx 970 gaming 4gb ?


NEVER flash someone else's BIOS. Not EVER. Just..never.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TopicClocker*
> 
> Nah I rather not hardware mod lol, I'm not even trying to push it that hard, on the stock bios I can run my Core at 1550MHz with +35mv, but it'll throttle after a couple of minutes, it's really annoying.
> It must be something in the BIOs that's making it do this but I'm not sure.


Just in case it's not the temp that's doing it behind the scenes, set your Temp Target and Max Temp Target to 91C in BIOS, that did the trick for me









Also if it IS voltage issue, check from GPU-Z that at what voltage it throttles and says VRel etc, then find THAT voltage in your BIOS and put it up by 1 tick and check if that helps!







for example I got throttling at 1.212V so I put that to a bit higher and it throttled less, but still throttled, then I went up to 1.256V in BIOS tick by tick until I could run it stable.

From 1.256V on no matter how high core I set it doesn't throttle after setting 91C temp targets. Instead, it crashes after it goes high enough in benchmarks, and after 1506.5mhz in GTA V for example - I'm gonna test 1519Mhz in GTA V next week and see if that crashes. If not, I'll also "boost the boost states".

But - set that temp target first and then try adding up the voltage the way I got it stable, might work for you too! I hope!


----------



## DeathAngel74

I read somewhere on NVidia' site about boost 2.0. Setting the temp target lower enforces boost and max efficiency. Setting it to the max 91 is max performance and max voltage.


Also, I think I have to set the PCI-e slot to 82000 min/max to stop throttling, since I have 2x4pin CPU power connectors from the PSU to the MOBO. If I disconnect one and set the PCI-e slot to 75000 min/max no throttling.


----------



## rivaltr

Hi men,

I tweaked the p00 state to 1.2v and now my gigabyte gtx 970 runs 1.275voltage in load and reaches the tdp limit of 110%. I did this tweak because of the boost flunctuation crashing even low overclocks. Now i just want to run the stock 1.22 voltage on load with the p00 tweak so it doesnt crash with boost flunctuation. Any advise what voltage i should set at the p00 state?.
Hope you can help me out men

Greetings Tim


----------



## broodeeck

1582/2011 with few artefacts in firestrike.

My highest score so far:

http://www.3dmark.com/3dm/6922550


----------



## Wirerat

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DeathAngel74*
> 
> I read somewhere on NVidia' site about boost 2.0. Setting the temp target lower enforces boost and max efficiency. Setting it to the max 91 is max performance and max voltage.
> 
> 
> Also, I think I have to set the PCI-e slot to 82000 min/max to stop throttling, since I have 2x4pin CPU power connectors from the PSU to the MOBO. If I disconnect one and set the PCI-e slot to 75000 min/max no throttling.


that pcie setting on my bios is what had watermanpc85 worried. Somewhere he read 75 watts max. I never had any issues at 85000 or below.

On my hero vi it will bsod at boot if i set it 90000 or higher. It throws a wonky hw fault bsod code. I believe its just a type of protection though.


----------



## TopicClocker

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Wirerat*
> 
> that pcie setting on my bios is what had watermanpc85 worried. Somewhere he read 75 watts max. I never had any issues at 85000 or below.
> 
> On my hero vi it will bsod at boot if i set it 90000 or higher. It throws a wonky hw fault bsod code. I believe its just a type of protection though.


LOL I tried 82000 today and mine blue screened in Windows under load, never seen that before, so I just flashed back my stock Bios with passive fan.


----------



## DeathAngel74

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *rivaltr*
> 
> Hi men,
> 
> I tweaked the p00 state to 1.2v and now my gigabyte gtx 970 runs 1.275voltage in load and reaches the tdp limit of 110%. I did this tweak because of the boost flunctuation crashing even low overclocks. Now i just want to run the stock 1.22 voltage on load with the p00 tweak so it doesnt crash with boost flunctuation. Any advise what voltage i should set at the p00 state?.
> Hope you can help me out men
> 
> Greetings Tim


1200Mv-1275mV


----------



## JonDuma

My 2 Way-SLI score and the GPU is running on stock (factory OC FTW edition only)

http://www.3dmark.com/fs/4793001


----------



## broodeeck

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TopicClocker*
> 
> LOL I tried 82000 today and mine blue screened in Windows under load, never seen that before, so I just flashed back my stock Bios with passive fan.


Yes, over a week ago I flashed with settings 82k on PCI-E, I had blue screen after load windows as well. Had to turn off all services related to nvidia and then I could logged into Windows and flash back. So now, no matter what I never go over 75000 in PCI-E.


----------



## DeathAngel74

it was caused by afterburner for me. another reason why i uninstalled it. no prob with 82000 min/max


----------



## DeathAngel74

Hey broodeeck, what are your pc specs? besides 970 G1 and i7 3770k ?


----------



## broodeeck

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DeathAngel74*
> 
> Hey broodeeck, what are your pc specs? besides 970 G1 and i7 3770k ?


I used Rigbuilder on forum so you can check there.


----------



## DeathAngel74

Cool, thanks


----------



## dbzakj

I had what seemed to be a driver crash last night, it's not something that hasn't happened ever before with my old non-OC'd cards, but it seemed to just suddenly happen. There was no message afterwards either, only way I knew was that Aero in W7 turned to basic theme. Was this a sign of instability? I haven't had any problems while playing games so far (I wasn't even playing a game then), but it did seem odd.


----------



## broodeeck

Should be in my signature now
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DeathAngel74*
> 
> Not updated on database yet.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> could you link me?


Should be in my signature now


----------



## L0tech

Good lord this is a long fred! I just joined the club a few days ago, and am having some fun with TW2, and TW3 license came with the card. Really not looking to push it with the OC, but so far I'm sitting pretty with Guru3d's OC at +150 Core (1555MHz)/+500Mem (4905MHz). TW2 running "ubersampling" at 45-62fps, and looking way better than I remember







.

Specs:
Sabertooth z87
i7 4770k
16gb ram
Corsair AX750
Gigabite G1 GTX 970


----------



## blaze2210

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dbzakj*
> 
> I had what seemed to be a driver crash last night, it's not something that hasn't happened ever before with my old non-OC'd cards, but it seemed to just suddenly happen. There was no message afterwards either, only way I knew was that Aero in W7 turned to basic theme. Was this a sign of instability? I haven't had any problems while playing games so far (I wasn't even playing a game then), but it did seem odd.


Yep, a driver crash would definitely be a sign of instability. Either back the OC down, or increase the voltage. Are you using software for the OC, or a BIOS mod?


----------



## DeathAngel74

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DeathAngel74*
> 
> Thanks for your help broodeeck!
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> After the discussion about checksums and bios stability I started tinkering around. That's why I asked for a copy of you bios 5B - [5B], so I could use it as a base. Instead of having to use 1.3125v to stop throttling, I was able to get it working @ 1.2750v . Temps are 53C under load, instead of 56C. 1569.0/4001.4 . 250W tdp, 250w-292w power target. Seems ok, so far. Oh, I almost forgot, the checksum is 0A - [0A]. If the checksums are really calculated in HEX(0-9 and A-F) then 0A - [0A]=stable...in theory. Thanks again!
> 
> 1570baked0A.zip 136k .zip file


*Nevermind FAIL!*
Only bios files starting with a letter and ending with 7 are actually stable.







D7 - [D7] or F7 - [F7] . Weird BestBuy POS!!!


----------



## blaze2210

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DeathAngel74*
> 
> *Nevermind FAIL!*
> Only bios files starting with a letter and ending with 7 are actually stable.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> D7 - [D7] or F7 - [F7] . Weird BestBuy POS!!!


The BIOS I'm currently running has "74 - [74]" for the checksum, I have 2 of the Best Buy 970s.


----------



## DeathAngel74

I guess even if they are the same model, they all still oc differently. Strange cuz the original bios was 19 - [19]. Anyway, I sorted it all out. Made a new bios from scratch, disregarding what the checksum was.

http://www.3dmark.com/compare/fs/4795248/fs/4763748


----------



## blaze2210

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DeathAngel74*
> 
> I guess even if they are the same model, they all still oc differently. Strange cuz the original bios was 19 - [19]. Anyway, I sorted it all out. Made a new bios from scratch, disregarding what the checksum was.
> 
> http://www.3dmark.com/compare/fs/4795248/fs/4763748


So we had the same initial checksum, but then the Silicon Lottery takes over from there. Your card can definitely reach higher stable clocks than mine can though - 1506 is the highest I can get to be stable with my cards. Though I haven't tried overclocking them individually (didn't see much of a point).


----------



## DeathAngel74

1620 was the highest stable, but I don't really see a point in pushing that far for 24/7 use. :/ ASIC Quality is 76%. Has anyone here ever used a dedicated card for PhysX? or is the 970 fast enough on its own? I have a PNY GTX 750 that's less than a year old(1411/6914, stable). Or will it bottleneck the rest of the system?


----------



## Moparman

I guess I would like to be added to the members list since I have 4 970s in 4way.
http://www.overclock.net/t/1539535/now-with-4-way-sli-970s-build-log-project-1080p-ultimate-overkill


----------



## Wirerat

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Moparman*
> 
> I guess I would like to be added to the members list since I have 4 970s in 4way.
> http://www.overclock.net/t/1539535/now-with-4-way-sli-970s-build-log-project-1080p-ultimate-overkill


I was able to add myself. The link is on the op.
https://docs.google.com/forms/d/1dEJxgVqiLr5F6gIGQ6peN6MW53t0b0AbMbSoTgIRfbY/viewform#start=invite


----------



## benbenkr

Welp, I've posted my modded vBIOS before a couple of months ago. Due to where I' m staying (Malaysia), which is hot all year round (35-40c on the average everyday), my current bios is what I would call rock solid stable with temps under control (70c max on a hot dry day, ambient room temp 28-30c).

1519 core/7900 mem
No throttling what so ever.

ben_970mod_1237v.rom.zip 136k .zip file


So for those in the same situation where temps are absolutely crucial rather than pushing for insane clocks at high voltages, feel free to replicate my vbios.


----------



## Elvecio

Ok, this can't be real.

Do you remember when i posted about my MSI GTX 970 issues with no signal, freeze, black screen during games?
Well, i did a RMA and switched to a G1.
Everything ok in the first week. Overclock was very cool even with stock voltage.

But THEN, the same no signal/freeze/*** problem appeared again during games, playing the witcher 2.
I took off every overclock, played again, random crashes again.
Then i upgraded my motherboard BIOS (crap, there were at least 4-5 new firmwares...), nothing happened.
Yesterday i manage to get a long playtime by switching Psysx to CPU, disabling HDMI GPU audio and disabling the adaptive power management in nvidia control panel. But i'm sure the issue will come back.

So... i had this problem with the previous MSI and even with the old Radeon HD7850 OC (altough in that case the problem was slightly different: crashes were a lot less and a lot more unpredictable, and often the display showed vertical lines during the crash. GTX 970 just goes into black screen / no signal). My conclusion is that there's something bad in my hardware configuration.
Could be the PSU? The Enermax Triathlor 550W has enough watt, but i don't know if it's 100% ok with the GPU requirements....

Let me know your opinion.

The remain build:
i5 4670k, stock clock
Asrock Extreme3 z87
8 GB Corsair RAM
SSD Samsung 830 + HDD Western Digital Caviar Black
Case Coolermaster HAF 912


----------



## broodeeck

Guys, is it possible to check BEFORE to buy a gtx 970 card if has Samsung or Hynix memory?


----------



## watermanpc85

well guys, sadly I must say Im about to left the OC for my card...Im just soooooo tired after almost 3 weeks fighting with my card to achieve something that seems to be unable to do...I have tried almost everything, update bios, bios mod, lots of OC config but there seems to not be any working way...no matter what I do the card will crash sooner or later...then I disable OC and everything works fine.









I cant believe how this card is driving me crazy...if I increase voltage some games work but other crashes then if I decrease voltage these games crashes but others start to work ***?¿?¿?...at the same time no matter what I do with voltages/clocks to insane levels when in benches as they ALWAYS are fine and pass without a problem ***?¿?¿? (after the little mod in bios of increasing the minimum P00 voltage to 1,206 instead the 0,6v it had default if I remember well)...

At, +200 core ( 1530 boost), +400mem, +0.50mv (*1,256v*)...Sahdow of mordor crash, mortal kombat x crash, valley crash, 3d marks work perfect,...Pcars works!!!crysis 3 improves a lot, almost no artifacting ...

Then I though well, OK, maybe im OVERVOLTING my card which is something I read here and other sites so then:

At +220 core (SAME 1530 boost), +400 mem, +0.25mv (*1,237v*)...Shadows of mordor works,mortal kombat x works, valley works, of course all 3D marks work,







...Pcars crash, crysis 3 start very, very subtle artifacting...***FFFFFFFFFFFFF?¿?¿?¿?









No matter how I set the memory, problem right now is in the core, I have also tried with +200 and +0 in memory same thing...

also at +250 (1560 boost if I remember well) and 1,256 (max I can do without bios editing) the card crashes even in 3d mark so I guess this is the absolute maximum.

I guess I didnt win the silicon lottery this time with this ****ty 65,4% ASIC card...Im really hating my card now







...REALLY!!...


----------



## DeathAngel74

Before you get rid of it, post the original and I can try to mod it. Maybe it will work then.


----------



## Wirerat

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *broodeeck*
> 
> Guys, is it possible to check BEFORE to buy a gtx 970 card if has Samsung or Hynix memory?


evga only used the samsung. On the gigabyte gaming g1 its hit or miss.

Which 970 are you considering?
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *watermanpc85*
> 
> well guys, sadly I must say Im about to left the OC for my card...Im just soooooo tired after almost 3 weeks fighting with my card to achieve something that seems to be unable to do...I have tried almost everything, update bios, bios mod, lots of OC config but there seems to not be any working way...no matter what I do the card will crash sooner or later...then I disable OC and everything works fine.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I cant believe how this card is driving me crazy...if I increase voltage some games work but other crashes then if I decrease voltage these games crashes but others start to work ***?¿?¿?...at the same time no matter what I do with voltages/clocks to insane levels when in benches as they ALWAYS are fine and pass without a problem ***?¿?¿? (after the little mod in bios of increasing the minimum P00 voltage to 1,206 instead the 0,6v it had default if I remember well)...
> 
> At, +200 core ( 1530 boost), +400mem, +0.50mv (*1,256v*)...Sahdow of mordor crash, mortal kombat x crash, valley crash, 3d marks work perfect,...Pcars works!!!crysis 3 improves a lot, almost no artifacting ...
> 
> Then I though well, OK, maybe im OVERVOLTING my card which is something I read here and other sites so then:
> 
> At +220 core (SAME 1530 boost), +400 mem, +0.25mv (*1,237v*)...Shadows of mordor works,mortal kombat x works, valley works, of course all 3D marks work,
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ...Pcars crash, crysis 3 start very, very subtle artifacting...***FFFFFFFFFFFFF?¿?¿?¿?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> No matter how I set the memory, problem right now is in the core, I have also tried with +200 and +0 in memory same thing...
> 
> also at +250 (1560 boost if I remember well) and 1,256 (max I can do without bios editing) the card crashes even in 3d mark so I guess this is the absolute maximum.
> 
> I guess I didnt win the silicon lottery this time with this ****ty 65,4% ASIC card...Im really hating my card now
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ...REALLY!!...


You should start smaller. Why not try for 1450mhz and stabilize that?

If your card really wont do 1500+ and stay stable I bet it will do between 1450-1480.

I run my card at 1538mhz 1.26v 8000mem.
If I lower the voltage to stock it stays stable but the boost drops to 1480mhz.

So i am suggesting you to set voltage back to stock and raise core as high as you can and be stable. Then increase the voltage and boost will increase automatically.


----------



## watermanpc85

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DeathAngel74*
> 
> Before you get rid of it, post the original and I can try to mod it. Maybe it will work then.


May thanks for your help again mate, here you have it:

GM204watermanpc85.zip 136k .zip file


Thats the original one, now Im using a modded one with increased P00 min voltage to 1,206v which is maybe the best thing I have done till now (never ever have crashed again in 3d mark or low gpu usage apps since then) and increased TPD to achieve 290W at 145% slider (seems to be working right also, never ever have seen a power limit=1 since then nor any downclocking)

but honestly I doubt you can do my ****y card to work...it looks like it just cant maintain any decent OC (because I guess it can do something like +100 or +150 on the core but I would consider that as NOTHING and would run the card just stock...)

The car by default has a boost clock of just 1305Mhz which is just garbage (maybe the lowest I have ever seen for a gtx 970 factory OCed







)

I was really lucky with my previous 7950 vapor x which was a top gold card...I guess sometimes you win, others you loose...

thanks guys!


----------



## flexy123

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DeathAngel74*
> 
> EVGA told me over the phone, even if something does go south, just flash the original bios back and RMA. I think they are under the assumption that people are overclocking with *some common sense*, though. Not setting the voltage to 1.4v or tdp to 999000. :/


Yeah EVGA is cool like that.

On the other hand, the guy is right. Let's not forget, the "average Joe" doesn't know about overclocking, he won't likely not even see a difference whether his card runs at 1340 or 1500. And Bios modding and flashing sure is not something "for the masses". Just be aware that oveclocking
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *watermanpc85*
> 
> May thanks for your help again mate, here you have it:
> 
> GM204watermanpc85.zip 136k .zip file
> 
> 
> Thats the original one, now Im using a modded one with increased P00 min voltage to 1,206v which is maybe the best thing I have done till now (never ever had crashed again in 3d mark or low gpu usage apps since then) and increased TPD to achieve 290W at 145% slider (seems to be working right also, never ever have seen a power limit=1 since then nor any downclocking)
> 
> but honestly I doubt you can do my ****y card to work...it looks like it just cant maintain any decent OC (because I guess it can do something like +100 or +150 on the core but I would consider that as NOTHING and would run the card just stock...)
> 
> The car by default has a boost clock of just 1305Mhz which is just garbage (maybe the lowest I have ever seen for a gtx 970 factory OCed
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> )
> 
> I was really lucky with my previous 7950 vapor x which was a top gold card...I guess sometimes you win, others you loose...
> 
> thanks guys!


What's your desired/targeted OC? ASIC is a little on the poor side, I wouldn't want to shoot at 1530 or something right now but I am sure 1480-1506 should be doable even with a "poor" ASIC, I mean mine doesn't have an excellent ASIC with 70,2% either.

ON STOCK..when it goes to max. default boost...what voltage does the card use for its max boost? (stock?)


----------



## blaze2210

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *watermanpc85*
> 
> May thanks for your help again mate, here you have it:
> 
> GM204watermanpc85.zip 136k .zip file
> 
> 
> Thats the original one, now Im using a modded one with increased P00 min voltage to 1,206v which is maybe the best thing I have done till now (never ever have crashed again in 3d mark or low gpu usage apps since then) and increased TPD to achieve 290W at 145% slider (seems to be working right also, never ever have seen a power limit=1 since then nor any downclocking)
> 
> but honestly I doubt you can do my ****y card to work...it looks like it just cant maintain any decent OC (because I guess it can do something like +100 or +150 on the core but I would consider that as NOTHING and would run the card just stock...)
> 
> The car by default has a boost clock of just 1305Mhz which is just garbage (maybe the lowest I have ever seen for a gtx 970 factory OCed
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> )
> 
> I was really lucky with my previous 7950 vapor x which was a top gold card...I guess sometimes you win, others you loose...
> 
> thanks guys!


Here, check out this BIOS. My card doesn't OC that high either, the highest I've been able to stabilize is 1506mhz. I put my settings into your stock BIOS, so check it out if you want and let me know if it works out for you. If it works out, it should boost you to 1506, then run at 1278mhz the rest of the time. The memory has a decent overclock on it as well - 7714mhz. See if it works out for you and let me know.









WatermanPC-Blaze2210.zip 136k .zip file


----------



## dbzakj

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *blaze2210*
> 
> Yep, a driver crash would definitely be a sign of instability. Either back the OC down, or increase the voltage. Are you using software for the OC, or a BIOS mod?


Only Precision X.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Wirerat*
> 
> evga only used the samsung. On the gigabyte gaming g1 its hit or miss.
> 
> Which 970 are you considering?


I got the evga 970 SSC 2.0+ thinking this, but it has Elpida. I'd say it's hit/miss no matter what.


----------



## DeathAngel74

Yeah it is hit and miss.
Samsung=thank god
Hynix=at least it's not elpida
Elpida=oh hell no, this is going back...

I had an evga 750 ti that had Elpida vram and it crashed constantly. If you are still within the exchange period, do yourself a favor and do it.


----------



## Wirerat

Well I thought all the FTW and FTW+ at least got the sammys. Im certain I read that somewhere about the FTW. Anyone have different mems on ether of those?


----------



## DeathAngel74

It was a 750 ti ftw that had Elpida. Previous 2 960s and this 970 have samsung


----------



## blaze2210

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dbzakj*
> 
> Only Precision X.


Ugh, that program is annoying, but to each their own. Anyways....








So the behavior you're seeing is instability. You have a couple of choices: you can either decrease the OC by 13mhz until you regain stability, or you can increase the voltage and power target to regain stability (depending on where your voltage is already).


----------



## dbzakj

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dbzakj*
> 
> Greetings, new guy here. I received my _EVGA 04G-P4-3975-KR 970 SSC ACX 2.0+_ the other day and after reading/watching some guides, I tried my hand at OCing. I'm just wondering at what point I would consider my system stable, I know if I crash during games and stuff that would be one telltale sign. But testing with the Precision X (incrementally), I was able to get this running for 20minutes in OC Scanner X before I stopped the test (thinking it was enough), I had gone as high as 69 degrees. I haven't had any troubles so far but I have yet to start really gaming. Before I continue, any advice/possible limitations I'm likely to come across? My goal, if possible, is to get this performing like a 980gtx if possible.


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *blaze2210*
> 
> Ugh, that program is annoying, but to each their own. Anyways....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> So the behavior you're seeing is instability. You have a couple of choices: you can either decrease the OC by 13mhz until you regain stability, or you can increase the voltage and power target to regain stability (depending on where your voltage is already).


Seems really low to start having to decrease the OC (unless this is because I have Elpida), so increase voltage or just see if it crashes again? I wasn't even playing a game last time, and later I did and had no such problems which is why this seemed really odd.


----------



## DeathAngel74

I agree with blaze. If everything is already maxed out, back off on the overclock until it's stable. Usually 1 or 2 bins on the boost table should be enough.


----------



## watermanpc85

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *flexy123*
> 
> Yeah EVGA is cool like that.
> 
> On the other hand, the guy is right. Let's not forget, the "average Joe" doesn't know about overclocking, he won't likely not even see a difference whether his card runs at 1340 or 1500. And Bios modding and flashing sure is not something "for the masses". Just be aware that oveclocking
> What's your desired/targeted OC? ASIC is a little on the poor side, I wouldn't want to shoot at 1530 or something right now but I am sure 1480-1506 should be doable even with a "poor" ASIC, I mean mine doesn't have an excellent ASIC with 70,2% either.
> 
> ON STOCK..when it goes to max. default boost...what voltage does the card use for its max boost? (stock?)


at stock the clock is 1305Mhz at 1,212v

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *blaze2210*
> 
> Here, check out this BIOS. My card doesn't OC that high either, the highest I've been able to stabilize is 1506mhz. I put my settings into your stock BIOS, so check it out if you want and let me know if it works out for you. If it works out, it should boost you to 1506, then run at 1278mhz the rest of the time. The memory has a decent overclock on it as well - 7714mhz. See if it works out for you and let me know.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> WatermanPC-Blaze2210.zip 136k .zip file


Many thanks mate!, will geve it a shots as soon as possible as I will have to test a lot of things again...If im correct I see you upped tthe max voltage available for the card right?

again many thanks!!


----------



## blaze2210

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *watermanpc85*
> 
> Many thanks mate!, will geve it a shots as soon as possible as I will have to test a lot of things again...If im correct I see you upped tthe max voltage available for the card right?
> 
> again many thanks!!


No worries, let me know how it works out for you. Yeah, I increased the max voltage, went through and modified the voltages for the different boost steps (paves the way to get to 1506mhz), upped the memory clock, and made a few other tweaks as well. It was mentioned at one point that there's the possibility of some errors after a BIOS has been compressed and decompressed a couple times, so you might just want to copy the settings into your BIOS. Take your time and be exact, and it should work out for you.









Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dbzakj*
> 
> Seems really low to start having to decrease the OC (unless this is because I have Elpida), so increase voltage or just see if it crashes again? I wasn't even playing a game last time, and later I did and had no such problems which is why this seemed really odd.


If you don't believe that you've hit the max stable clocks, then I would say bump the voltage a bit, and increase the Power Target. Re-test again and check for stability. I would recommend focusing on the Power Target, since that seems to be more important than setting the voltage (correct me if I'm wrong), though bumping the voltage should also help out a bit.


----------



## dbzakj

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *blaze2210*
> 
> If you don't believe that you've hit the max stable clocks, then I would say bump the voltage a bit, and increase the Power Target. Re-test again and check for stability. I would recommend focusing on the Power Target, since that seems to be more important than setting the voltage (correct me if I'm wrong), though bumping the voltage should also help out a bit.


The target was already on max that precision allows (110%), so I'll try voltage.


----------



## blaze2210

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dbzakj*
> 
> The target was already on max that precision allows (110%), so I'll try voltage.


Ah, then yeah, increase the voltage. What is it currently running at? Still 1.212v?

Post a copy of your BIOS and I'll check it out and see what's up.


----------



## dbzakj

How would I screenshot that (boot bios right)? I'm assuming the screenshot I posted up there now isn't it, but yeah the voltage is what it came as right now.


----------



## blaze2210

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dbzakj*
> 
> How would I screenshot that (boot bios right)? I'm assuming the screenshot I posted up there now isn't it, but yeah the voltage is what it came as right now.


Sorry, I should have been more specific: a copy of your video card BIOS. You can get that by clicking this little icon on GPU-Z.


----------



## dbzakj

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *blaze2210*
> 
> Sorry, I should have been more specific: a copy of your video card BIOS. You can get that by clicking this little icon on GPU-Z.


I attached the file to this post, but I don't actually know how to open it myself (just fyi)

970bios.zip 136k .zip file
.


----------



## blaze2210

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dbzakj*
> 
> I attached the file to this post, but I don't actually know how to open it myself (just fyi)
> 
> 970bios.zip 136k .zip file
> .


What's the exact model of your card?


----------



## DeathAngel74

EVGA GTX 970 SSC ACX 2.0+, I think.


----------



## blaze2210

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DeathAngel74*
> 
> EVGA GTX 970 SSC ACX 2.0+, I think.


Sweet, thanks! I'm looking at the Power Table and want to make sure settings are adjusted according to the correct model. Some of the stock settings are higher than the regular SSC model that we have. You should open it up and check out that BIOS.

Checksum is B9 - [B9], for the record.


----------



## DeathAngel74

I did. Wish we could use it, lol new date. max on a 6-pin is 108W and 200W for an 8-pin.


----------



## blaze2210

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DeathAngel74*
> 
> I did. Wish we could use it, lol new date. max on a 6-pin is 108W and 200W for an 8-pin.


Sucks that we missed out on the 8-pin connector. Stupid dual 6-pins.









Has anyone gotten any good temperature drops by replacing the stock TIM? I have a few different types, along with CLP as well (not sure I want to go _that_ far yet). Do we know what type is on there from the factory?


----------



## hertz9753

@blaze2210 I liked your last avatar. Can I change it back? You are like different cat and I don't know you.


----------



## blaze2210

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *hertz9753*
> 
> @blaze2210 I liked your last avatar. Can I change it back? You are like different cat and I don't know you.


Hehehe....









It was time for a change. I'll go back to my first one though.


----------



## hertz9753

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *blaze2210*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *hertz9753*
> 
> @blaze2210 I liked your last avatar. Can I change it back? You are like different cat and I don't know you.
> 
> 
> 
> Hehehe....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It was time for a change. I'll go back to my first one though.
Click to expand...

Lies! Your first avatar can not be edited. 

That was me having fun.


----------



## Mr-Dark

Hello all

i want to ask if someone use wattmeter for gtx 970s under full load ?

i want to see if my psu have headroom for some oc i dont want unlock voltage or change bios just some oc to 1.5ghz/7.8ghz memory

also i have hexa core with some oc my psu corsair GS800 14 month old


----------



## TopicClocker

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *hertz9753*
> 
> @blaze2210 I liked your last avatar. Can I change it back? You are like different cat and I don't know you.


LOL!









Super off topic but...


----------



## Cakewalk_S

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TopicClocker*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *hertz9753*
> 
> @blaze2210 I liked your last avatar. Can I change it back? You are like different cat and I don't know you.
> 
> 
> 
> LOL!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Super off topic but...
Click to expand...

That's some dude's avatar in the OCN watercooling picture thread... I see his SN pop up all the time.


----------



## Hequaqua

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mr-Dark*
> 
> Hello all
> 
> i want to ask if someone use wattmeter for gtx 970s under full load ?
> 
> i want to see if my psu have headroom for some oc i dont want unlock voltage or change bios just some oc to 1.5ghz/7.8ghz memory
> 
> also i have hexa core with some oc my psu corsair GS800 14 month old


Here ya go: http://www.overclock.net/t/1514085/official-nvidia-gtx-970-owners-club/15100#post_23854837


----------



## pojo1806

My MSI 970 benchmark score, any good?


----------



## Hequaqua

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *pojo1806*
> 
> My MSI 970 benchmark score, any good?


Looks fine. Here is mine:


Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


----------



## Mr-Dark

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Hequaqua*
> 
> Here ya go: http://www.overclock.net/t/1514085/official-nvidia-gtx-970-owners-club/15100#post_23854837


Thx bro ! + rep

thats very good 350w for single gtx 970 + 4770k oc

i have 2 gtx 970 so 350w + 200w = 550w i can oc now like a boss


----------



## Hequaqua

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mr-Dark*
> 
> Thx bro ! + rep
> 
> thats very good 350w for single gtx 970 + 4770k oc
> 
> i have 2 gtx 970 so 350w + 200w = 550w i can oc now like a boss


Thx for the Rep.









There has been a lot of debate about how much power we really need. There are a lot of posts with people showing about 300-350w in single GPU. I wouldn't mind seeing some with SLI though.


----------



## Mr-Dark

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Hequaqua*
> 
> Thx for the Rep.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> There has been a lot of debate about how much power we really need. There are a lot of posts with people showing about 300-350w in single GPU. I wouldn't mind seeing some with SLI though.


I cant found any watt meater here


----------



## PureBlackFire

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mr-Dark*
> 
> Thx bro ! + rep
> 
> thats very good 350w for single gtx 970 + 4770k oc
> 
> i have 2 gtx 970 so 350w + 200w = 550w i can oc now like a boss


careful. the G1 draws 400Watts!!! lol, in any case those will typically have higher power consumption than the MSI Gaming.


----------



## Mr-Dark

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *PureBlackFire*
> 
> careful. the G1 draws 400Watts!!! lol, in any case those will typically have higher power consumption than the MSI Gaming.


400w ? wow









without voltage unlock i dont think it can draw more than 200w

my cards boost to 1367mhz at stock and can do 1480mhz without and voltage/ power limit tweak


----------



## DeathAngel74

My evga ssc draws 290W


----------



## Mr-Dark

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DeathAngel74*
> 
> My evga ssc draws 290W


thats with 1584/8000 mhz oc right ?

my card at stock i dont like add any voltage at all i will just add +100mhz in afturberner and +200 for memory


----------



## DeathAngel74

1569/8000, 1584/8000 and 1620/8000


----------



## Mr-Dark

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DeathAngel74*
> 
> 1569/8000, 1584/8000 and 1620/8000


thats way to high clock mate









i think in sli the voltage problem will limit my oc as one card run with lower voltage


----------



## DeathAngel74

yeah, I just realized you were running sli.


----------



## pojo1806

Being a newbie to OCing cards, is everything looking ok? Been stable running benchmarks and gaming so far.


----------



## Mr-Dark

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *pojo1806*
> 
> Being a newbie to OCing cards, is everything looking ok? Been stable running benchmarks and gaming so far.


Sound like samsung memory ! beast for oc









thats msi card have core clock 1330 i think + 130 = 1460 good for core clock if stable


----------



## pojo1806

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mr-Dark*
> 
> Sound like samsung memory ! beast for oc
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> thats msi card have core clock 1330 i think + 130 = 1460 good for core clock if stable


My MSI 970 with that overclock isn't far away from the Asus Strix 980 I returned, definitely worth the £230 saving.


----------



## Mr-Dark

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *pojo1806*
> 
> My MSI 970 with that overclock isn't far away from the Asus Strix 980 I returned, definitely worth the £230 saving.


Thats true the 970 with some oc very close to stock 980


----------



## Hequaqua

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mr-Dark*
> 
> I cant found any watt meater here


Where are you located? I bought mine at Amazon.

Here is a screen shot of my MSI card after running [email protected] for about 4 hours. It clocks the memory to stock, but it does clock the core to what I have the bios modded to. I just use AB to monitor, not applied settings.

Bios is 1544/[email protected] I was able to run Firestrike/Valley at 1575/8000.


----------



## Mr-Dark

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Hequaqua*
> 
> Where are you located? I bought mine at Amazon.
> 
> Here is a screen shot of my MSI card after running [email protected] for about 4 hours. It clocks the memory to stock, but it does clock the core to what I have the bios modded to. I just use AB to monitor, not applied settings.


Im from jordan i can parchase from amazon but the Customs will be + 100$









i see in the pic 1544mhz and 1.256v thats very good


----------



## Hequaqua

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mr-Dark*
> 
> Im from jordan i can parchase from amazon but the Customs will be + 100$
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> i see in the pic 1544mhz and 1.256v thats very good


Ouch......that's just crazy. What about eBay? You are running a 800w PSU. I don't think you should have any problems.


----------



## Mr-Dark

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Hequaqua*
> 
> Ouch......that's just crazy. What about eBay? You are running a 800w PSU. I don't think you should have any problems.


Anything from out side will pay Customs :/

the price here way high for example the gtx 970 g1 for 530$ the gtx 980 for 830$ the 5820k for 520$ my ddr4 kit cost me 380$









what i can say this place very very bad and hot









my psu 14 month old now its just fine i have 280x crossfire in the paste with some of oc and no problem


----------



## Hequaqua

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mr-Dark*
> 
> Anything from out side will pay Customs :/
> 
> the price here way high for example the gtx 970 g1 for 530$ the gtx 980 for 830$ the 5820k for 520$ my ddr4 kit cost me 380$
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> what i can say this place very very bad and hot
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> my psu 14 month old now its just fine i have 280x crossfire in the paste with some of oc and no problem


Wow....that is just nuts though. Guess I should count my blessings.


----------



## Mr-Dark

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Hequaqua*
> 
> Wow....that is just nuts though. Guess I should count my blessings.


hop i can leave this place sooon


----------



## Hequaqua

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mr-Dark*
> 
> hop i can leave this place sooon


I hear ya. Where ya gonna go?


----------



## Mr-Dark

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Hequaqua*
> 
> I hear ya. Where ya gonna go?


Belgium


----------



## dbzakj

Hmm, had freeze this time in game (whole computer actually), should I increase the voltage even more? I'm at 1472 clock and only +150 more on memory, volt's at +6mhz, or should I just downclock it?


----------



## Mr-Dark

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dbzakj*
> 
> Hmm, had freeze this time in game (whole computer actually), should I increase the voltage even more? I'm at 1472 clock and only +150 more on memory, volt's at +6mhz, or should I just downclock it?


Freeze ? most of the time memory oc related

try stock memory untill you find max stable core clock


----------



## AngryGoldfish

Belgium is not cheap. But it is beautiful looking and probably a very nice place to spend your life.


----------



## Mr-Dark

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *AngryGoldfish*
> 
> Belgium is not cheap. But it is beautiful looking and probably a very nice place to spend your life.


Yes not cheap but very very nice my close friend there


----------



## ludkoto

Hi
Hi guys can anyone help me with setting the 110% power limit i get from Afterburner and add it in my G1 bios i think i can manage the rest just not sure how to set the power limit section so i am using afterburner only for Power limit. My card now is at 1519 core 1900 memory 1.236v.
Here is the bios if anybody got some time.

ludkotoGM204.zip 136k .zip file

This is the bios i am using now:

cokonewf10.zip 137k .zip file


----------



## General123

Quite happy with my 970 so far, kills my old 670.

http://www.techpowerup.com/gpuz/details.php?id=vkehd


----------



## dbzakj

Also seems Precision X doesn't like to apply the OC profile on system start (even though the program starts with Windows), is there a way to do that?


----------



## hertz9753

Save it to a profile and click start up on the left side of the screen.


----------



## broodeeck

Only 3 artefacts during whole test in normal Firestrike. This score is my personal record so far.









http://www.3dmark.com/3dm/6943864



Edit:

Hmmmm.... That is little bit scarry me now... I never passed benchmark with 1595mhz...

Now even with 8200 OC ram;>

http://www.3dmark.com/3dm/6944023










New personal record... so where is my limit?


----------



## ReXtN

Hey guys!
After i killed my 780Ti on saturday, i decided to go for GTX 970's in SLI








I went for the Asus Strix models because they only had waterblocks for the Strix' in stock atm, and WC is a must for me..
I got the cards and blocks yesterday, and i couldn't be happier! The performance stock is actually 5% better than mye stock 780Ti, and at Max OC the 970 at 1579/7825 @ 1.212V is 2% faster than my 780Ti at 1346/7950 @ 1.212V








As of now, only one of the cards are active because i managed to put one of the GPU's in a PCIe X4 slot.. So no SLI until i get home from work today..
I tested the cards and mounted waterblocks on them and got them into my lopp








Have to rebuild the loop today because the GPU and Soundcard have to change places. Luckily i have som extra hardline tubing laying around ^^

Here is my Validation links to both of my GPU's
http://www.techpowerup.com/gpuz/details.php?id=68ksg
http://www.techpowerup.com/gpuz/details.php?id=auyd5

BTW, the cards under water stay's really cool! Only 2C above ambient @ idle and 8C above ambient on full load with max OC for now









Tossing in som pics of it as well


----------



## broodeeck

Nice rig! Welcome in GTX 970 Family.


----------



## pojo1806

Just ordered a backplate for my MSI 970, £30 which is the partial refund amount I got from amazon for the 3.5gb thing..

http://www.coldzero.eu/gtx900-series/1955-msi-gtx-970-gaming-pcb-v13-1.html

Layout 3, actually looks like the backplate on the gold limited edition.


----------



## ReXtN

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *broodeeck*
> 
> Nice rig! Welcome in GTX 970 Family.


Thnx!








Im going to make a custom BIOS im the near future as well, So you guys may see a bit more of me im this thread.. ^^
Im familiar with flashing and some BIOS modding from the 780Ti so it shouldn't be to difficult to do


----------



## Andrey123

It is the 970 best gpu for the Price? i have the money for a 290, but i can wait 1 month and get this one, it worth the money?


----------



## Mr-Dark

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ReXtN*
> 
> Hey guys!
> After i killed my 780Ti on saturday, i decided to go for GTX 970's in SLI
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I went for the Asus Strix models because they only had waterblocks for the Strix' in stock atm, and WC is a must for me..
> I got the cards and blocks yesterday, and i couldn't be happier! The performance stock is actually 5% better than mye stock 780Ti, and at Max OC the 970 at 1579/7825 @ 1.212V is 2% faster than my 780Ti at 1346/7950 @ 1.212V
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> As of now, only one of the cards are active because i managed to put one of the GPU's in a PCIe X4 slot.. So no SLI until i get home from work today..
> I tested the cards and mounted waterblocks on them and got them into my lopp
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Have to rebuild the loop today because the GPU and Soundcard have to change places. Luckily i have som extra hardline tubing laying around ^^
> 
> Here is my Validation links to both of my GPU's
> http://www.techpowerup.com/gpuz/details.php?id=68ksg
> http://www.techpowerup.com/gpuz/details.php?id=auyd5
> 
> BTW, the cards under water stay's really cool! Only 2C above ambient @ idle and 8C above ambient on full load with max OC for now
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Tossing in som pics of it as well


very very nice setup mate !

are you sure the stock 970 faster than 780 Ti ?


----------



## pojo1806

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Andrey123*
> 
> It is the 970 best gpu for the Price? i have the money for a 290, but i can wait 1 month and get this one, it worth the money?


I personally chose the MSI 970 and overclocked it to a near stock 980.


----------



## ReXtN

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mr-Dark*
> 
> very very nice setup mate !
> 
> are you sure the stock 970 faster than 780 Ti ?


Thanks!







Im very pleased with my rig now as well









Yeah im positive, at least in my setup








Both of the results in the Comparing is mine, and both are with the same CPU and RAM at the same speed, only thing that changed was the GFX-card.
http://www.3dmark.com/compare/fs/4807495/fs/1957060


----------



## Mr-Dark

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ReXtN*
> 
> Thanks!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Im very pleased with my rig now as well
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Yeah im positive, at least in my setup
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Both of the results in the Comparing is mine, and both are with the same CPU and RAM at the same speed, only thing that changed was the GFX-card.
> http://www.3dmark.com/compare/fs/4807495/fs/1957060


Very Very nice ..

i ask for that becouse i have 970s the G1 version many of my friend tell me the 780TI way faster than 970







\

But now i have 3dmark proof







Thx


----------



## ReXtN

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mr-Dark*
> 
> Very Very nice ..
> 
> i ask for that becouse i have 970s the G1 version many of my friend tell me the 780TI way faster than 970
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> \
> 
> But now i have 3dmark proof
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thx


I was a bit shocked myself when i saw the stock comparison..
At the initial release the 970 was closer to the 780 performance wise, and 5-7% slower than the 780Ti. But as drivers matured the performance got better i believe.

Yeah, now you have 3Dmark proof








The 970 is also faster on Max OC on stock BIOS than my 780Ti was oon the Custom Skyn3t BIOS. Not by much, but when i get a custom BIOS on the 970, it will perform even better









Comparison on Max OC on 780Ti vs 970. Same CPU and Ram and same speeds.
http://www.3dmark.com/compare/fs/4807922/fs/4492400


----------



## Wirerat

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mr-Dark*
> 
> Very Very nice ..
> 
> i ask for that becouse i have 970s the G1 version many of my friend tell me the 780TI way faster than 970
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> \
> 
> But now i have 3dmark proof
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thx


it is faster in valley. Valley seems to favor the memory bandwidth of 780ti.

Overclocked gtx 970 willl trade blows with a oc 780ti in games but do so at - 100watts so it runs cooler.


----------



## Mr-Dark

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ReXtN*
> 
> I was a bit shocked myself when i saw the stock comparison..
> At the initial release the 970 was closer to the 780 performance wise, and 5-7% slower than the 780Ti. But as drivers matured the performance got better i believe.
> 
> Yeah, now you have 3Dmark proof
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The 970 is also faster on Max OC on stock BIOS than my 780Ti was oon the Custom Skyn3t BIOS. Not by much, but when i get a custom BIOS on the 970, it will perform even better
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Comparison on Max OC on 780Ti vs 970. Same CPU and Ram and same speeds.
> http://www.3dmark.com/compare/fs/4807922/fs/4492400


very nice

i see that you oc the memory on the 970 to 1950mhz you have samsung memory chip on that strix ?

the core clock 1379mhz you can oc more 1500mhz if your good in the bios mode








Quote:


> it is faster in valley. Valley seems to favor the memory bandwidth of 780ti.
> 
> Overclocked gtx 970 willl trade blows with a oc 780ti in games but do so at - 100watts so it runs cooer.


The 780 Ti master race for many month now the 970 just oc better /less heat/TDP

and all of that for 350$ this beast card at all


----------



## broodeeck

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mr-Dark*
> 
> Very Very nice ..
> 
> i ask for that becouse i have 970s the G1 version many of my friend tell me the 780TI way faster than 970
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> \
> 
> But now i have 3dmark proof
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thx


Its not a proof for me... Different drivers (older) used for 780Ti. That can be a reason of different score.


----------



## ReXtN

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mr-Dark*
> 
> very nice
> 
> i see that you oc the memory on the 970 to 1950mhz you have samsung memory chip on that strix ?
> 
> the core clock 1379mhz you can oc more 1500mhz if your good in the bios mode
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The 780 Ti master race for many month now the 970 just oc better /less heat/TDP
> 
> and all of that for 350$ this beast card at all


The Core is at 1579 in that run. Idk why 3DMark reports it as 1379.. ^^
Yeah, the 970's are extremly cool, at least when they are watercooled


----------



## ReXtN

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *broodeeck*
> 
> Its not a proof for me... Different drivers (older) used for 780Ti. That can be a reason of different score.


Your right... I didn't notice that.. I could try the older driver on the 970 to get a comparison later.


----------



## TopicClocker

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ReXtN*
> 
> I was a bit shocked myself when i saw the stock comparison..
> At the initial release the 970 was closer to the 780 performance wise, and 5-7% slower than the 780Ti. But as drivers matured the performance got better i believe.
> 
> Yeah, now you have 3Dmark proof
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The 970 is also faster on Max OC on stock BIOS than my 780Ti was oon the Custom Skyn3t BIOS. Not by much, but when i get a custom BIOS on the 970, it will perform even better
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Comparison on Max OC on 780Ti vs 970. Same CPU and Ram and same speeds.
> http://www.3dmark.com/compare/fs/4807922/fs/4492400


Awesome!


----------



## broodeeck

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ReXtN*
> 
> Your right... I didn't notice that.. I could try the older driver on the 970 to get a comparison later.


And also in the time u tested 780Ti u had 8gb RAM, when you tested 970 was 12GB, I am not sure how much that can affect on test score but it can I guess.


----------



## Mr-Dark

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ReXtN*
> 
> The Core is at 1579 in that run. Idk why 3DMark reports it as 1379.. ^^
> Yeah, the 970's are extremly cool, at least when they are watercooled


Yes cool card am on the air G1 cooler and the top card didnt hit 70c in any load


----------



## ReXtN

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *broodeeck*
> 
> And also in the time u tested 780Ti u had 8gb RAM, when you tested 970 was 12GB, I am not sure how much that can affect on test score but it can I guess.


That's right too..








The other 4GB is some slow and ****ty RAM though, with only half the speed of the other 8gb stick. I don't think RAM affects GPU performance much anyways, but it's worth a shot later on..


----------



## ReXtN

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mr-Dark*
> 
> Yes cool card am on the air G1 cooler and the top card didnt hit 70c in any load


Not bad








My cards are watercooled, so the max temp with my max OC so far is 37C with a roomtemp at 27-28C. My previous 780Ti was at 44-46C at max.. The power draw is nothing compared to the 780Ti either. My system now pulls 405W while benchmarking on Max OC. With the 780Ti it was 490-510W..


----------



## Mr-Dark

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ReXtN*
> 
> Not bad
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> My cards are watercooled, so the max temp with my max OC so far is 37C with a roomtemp at 27-28C. My previous 780Ti was at 44-46C at max.. The power draw is nothing compared to the 780Ti either. My system now pulls 405W while benchmarking on Max OC. With the 780Ti it was 490-510W..


short answer underwater









Can you tell me how much your system pulls when you enable sli + oc ?

wait you


----------



## ReXtN

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mr-Dark*
> 
> short answer underwater
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Can you tell me how much your system pulls when you enable sli + oc ?
> 
> wait you


Yes i can








Im gonna make a notepad document with powerdraw with stock non-SLI, OC non-SLI, Stock SLI and OC SLI. Just to see the powerdrwa difference









I have a similar document with OC and what works and what offset gives what clock and so on..

Edit: This is my OC Document so far:

GTX970OC.txt 1k .txt file


----------



## Mr-Dark

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ReXtN*
> 
> Yes i can
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Im gonna make a notepad document with powerdraw with stock non-SLI, OC non-SLI, Stock SLI and OC SLI. Just to see the powerdrwa difference
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I have a similar document with OC and what works and what offset gives what clock and so on..
> 
> Edit: This is my OC Document so far:
> 
> GTX970OC.txt 1k .txt file


Very nice wating for this !

im still didnt oc my card i want to see how much power draw for 970s and oc cpu

i dont want to push my psu to the limit


----------



## ReXtN

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mr-Dark*
> 
> Very nice wating for this !
> 
> im still didnt oc my card i want to see how much power draw for 970s and oc cpu
> 
> i dont want to push my psu to the limit


Im guessing about 500-550W with 970's SLI with OC nad a 4770K OC'd to 4.6GHz with 1.4V. It's just a guess, but i will find out in about 4 hours


----------



## Doba

Hey guys, will be joining the club hopefully Friday as the G1 970 is on the way. Although I wasn't expecting much performance gains over my current 780sc, from what I'm reading here I might be in for a surprise.
I will also be doing a fair OC, nothing crazy.


----------



## ReXtN

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Doba*
> 
> Hey guys, will be joining the club hopefully Friday as the G1 970 is on the way. Although I wasn't expecting much performance gains over my current 780sc, from what I'm reading here I might be in for a surprise.
> I will also be doing a fair OC, nothing crazy.


I was surprised by the performance of the 970. I was expecting a performance drop from a 780Ti overclocked, but 3DMark actually shows that the 970 is slightly better, stock or overclocked








I watched a bunch of reviews before i went with the 970's and most of the reviews were from nov-des 2014, and i think the drivers for the 900-series have matured a bit since then so they actually perform as a 780Ti now.
At least that is what it seems like to me atm..

If it's just small performance gains from a 780 to a 970, there is still the power consumption and the temp on the 970 that the 780 can't match


----------



## Andrey123

http://www.pccomponentes.com/msi_geforce_gtx970_oc__4gb_gddr5.html

http://www.pccomponentes.com/msi_geforce_gtx_970_oc_4gb_gddr5.html

Who of those 2 ?


----------



## Wirerat

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Andrey123*
> 
> http://www.pccomponentes.com/msi_geforce_gtx970_oc__4gb_gddr5.html
> 
> http://www.pccomponentes.com/msi_geforce_gtx_970_oc_4gb_gddr5.html
> 
> Who of those 2 ?


I would go with the second option if your thinking about water cooling. Its on a ref 980 pcb so there are lots of blocks.

The first option will have beter headroom on air so thats the choice if your on air and planning to stay on air.


----------



## PalominoCreek

1470/3570

Thoughts? ;D Highest score thus far.


----------



## AngryGoldfish

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *PalominoCreek*
> 
> 
> 
> 1470/3570
> 
> Thoughts? ;D Highest score thus far.


Higher than mine and I have a higher overclock.


----------



## Hequaqua

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Andrey123*
> 
> http://www.pccomponentes.com/msi_geforce_gtx970_oc__4gb_gddr5.html
> 
> http://www.pccomponentes.com/msi_geforce_gtx_970_oc_4gb_gddr5.html
> 
> Who of those 2 ?


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Wirerat*
> 
> I would go with the second option if your thinking about water cooling. Its on a ref 980 pcb so there are lots of blocks.
> 
> The first option will have beter headroom on air so thats the choice if your on air and planning to stay on air.


Those are both 2x6-pin aren't they? If you are wanting to go with a little more OC power I would suggest this one. It's a bit more though. This is the card I am currently using.

http://www.pccomponentes.com/msi_geforce_gtx_970_gaming_oc_4gb_gddr5.html

It's a 6 + 8-pin. I am running a modded bios. 1544/[email protected] It still has a lot of headroom I just ran Firestrike a few times. The highest overall was done a while back. The highest graphics was ran just a little bit ago. I believe I was at 1590/[email protected] CPU was OC'd to 4.6ghz. Temps on GPU stay around 62-64°(C) under load/gaming). Just stock cooling. I do have 2 80mm fans feeding into the GPU via a PCI slot.

http://www.3dmark.com/compare/fs/4811402/fs/4811153/fs/4811043/fs/4502114


----------



## PalominoCreek

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *AngryGoldfish*
> 
> Higher than mine and I have a higher overclock.


I'm on 1050p though so you have 309600 more pixels to render. ;D

Still, yeah, pretty good I guess.


----------



## DeathAngel74

http://www.3dmark.com/compare/fs/4795248/fs/4763748
My best run with 2x6-pins


----------



## Andrey123

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Hequaqua*
> 
> Those are both 2x6-pin aren't they? If you are wanting to go with a little more OC power I would suggest this one. It's a bit more though. This is the card I am currently using.
> 
> http://www.pccomponentes.com/msi_geforce_gtx_970_gaming_oc_4gb_gddr5.html
> 
> It's a 6 + 8-pin. I am running a modded bios. 1544/[email protected] It still has a lot of headroom I just ran Firestrike a few times. The highest overall was done a while back. The highest graphics was ran just a little bit ago. I believe I was at 1590/[email protected] CPU was OC'd to 4.6ghz. Temps on GPU stay around 62-64°(C) under load/gaming). Just stock cooling. I do have 2 80mm fans feeding into the GPU via a PCI slot.
> 
> http://www.3dmark.com/compare/fs/4811402/fs/4811153/fs/4811043/fs/4502114


To be honest, i don´t have the money for that one.. id like to buy this one

http://www.pccomponentes.com/gigabyte_geforce_gtx_970_windforce_3x_oc_4gb_ddr5.html

I don´t do OC, and i have no idea about how to do it, anyways im scary to do it on a gpu that cost 370 E







, i know its only 30 more but, i were going to buy a r9 290 ( 300 E ) and now im going to buy a 70 E more, so that is going to be too much.. maybe im going to buy this one

http://xtremmedia.com/EVGA_GeForce_GTX_970_Superclocked_ACX_2_0_4GB_GDDR5.html


----------



## AngryGoldfish

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *PalominoCreek*
> 
> I'm on 1050p though so you have 309600 more pixels to render. ;D
> 
> Still, yeah, pretty good I guess.


Ahh, I getcha.


----------



## Hequaqua

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Andrey123*
> 
> To be honest, i don´t have the money for that one.. id like to buy this one
> 
> http://www.pccomponentes.com/gigabyte_geforce_gtx_970_windforce_3x_oc_4gb_ddr5.html
> 
> I don´t do OC, and i have no idea about how to do it, anyways im scary to do it on a gpu that cost 370 E
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> , i know its only 30 more but, i were going to buy a r9 290 ( 300 E ) and now im going to buy a 70 E more, so that is going to be too much.. maybe im going to buy this one
> 
> http://xtremmedia.com/EVGA_GeForce_GTX_970_Superclocked_ACX_2_0_4GB_GDDR5.html


I really don't think you can wrong with any of the 970's if you aren't going to OC. Most of the various cards get pretty much the same numbers at stock, and for the most part OC'ing. Some will have chips that OC really well, and some won't(silicon lottery). For the most part they are all about the same.

If you aren't going to OC, and are trying to save money. Maybe hold off until the AMD new releases, and pickup a rebrand or discounted model.


----------



## Man from Poland

PLS help me i dont know what i do but GPU-Z show my gtx is going on PCI-E 2.0.


----------



## DeathAngel74

click on the question mark and start the gpu render test, it should switch to 3.0 automatically. 1.1 and 2.0 are at idle.


----------



## blaze2210

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DeathAngel74*
> 
> http://www.3dmark.com/compare/fs/4795248/fs/4763748
> My best run with 2x6-pins


This is my best so far with SLI. http://www.3dmark.com/fs/4807475

I might disable SLI and do a run, to see what my single card score is.


----------



## dbzakj

BTW what do people consider as their core clock number? I mean I know the difference between that and the "boost" number, but GPU-Z says 1372/1472 respectively but during a game or stress I'll see it boost up to 1558!


----------



## Wirerat

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Hequaqua*
> 
> Those are both 2x6-pin aren't they? If you are wanting to go with a little more OC power I would suggest this one. It's a bit more though. This is the card I am currently using.
> 
> http://www.pccomponentes.com/msi_geforce_gtx_970_gaming_oc_4gb_gddr5.html
> 
> It's a 6 + 8-pin. I am running a modded bios. 1544/[email protected] It still has a lot of headroom I just ran Firestrike a few times.


im on dual 6pins on evga ftw at 1538mhz 1.26v 8000mhz mem at 45c. I can run 1620mhz at 1.31v 8100mem game stable 45c but I dnt like adding voltage in bios just power limit.

My point is the dual 6 pins are fine. I have seen plenty of 1500mhz + asus strix and thats single 8pin. You are hardware limited by nvideas power limits anyway. The shunt resistors are holding all the cards back.


----------



## DeathAngel74

could you please, since we essentially have the same card? just for comparison sake


----------



## AngryGoldfish

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Wirerat*
> 
> im on dual 6pins on evga ftw at 1538mhz 1.26v 8000mhz mem at 45c. I can run 1620mhz at 1.31v 8100mem game stable 45c but I dnt like adding voltage in bios just power limit.
> 
> My point is the dual 6 pins are fine. I have seen plenty of 1500mhz + asus strix and thats single 8pin. You are hardware limited by nvideas power limits anyway. The shunt resistors are holding all the cards back.


I agree with this. I've seen too many high-performing 8-pin or 6+6-pin cards to consider them an inherently inferior solution.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dbzakj*
> 
> BTW what do people consider as their core clock number? I mean I know the difference between that and the "boost" number, but GPU-Z says 1372/1472 respectively but during a game or stress I'll see it boost up to 1558!


I consider "core" as the highest the the card will "boost" to. I never pay attention to the _actual_ core.


----------



## blaze2210

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DeathAngel74*
> 
> could you please, since we essentially have the same card? just for comparison sake


I just did a single card run, though I did back my memory OC down a little since it apparently didn't play nicely with some parts of Crysis 3. For some reason, 3dmark keeps giving me this "Time Measuring Innacurate" message on my results, not really sure what that's about.

Single card Firestrike: http://www.3dmark.com/3dm/6951883

Current Settings:


----------



## blaze2210

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dbzakj*
> 
> BTW what do people consider as their core clock number? I mean I know the difference between that and the "boost" number, but GPU-Z says 1372/1472 respectively but during a game or stress I'll see it boost up to 1558!


When the term "core clock" is used, normally it would be referring to your card's non-boosted speed. So in the GPU-Z pic below, the 1279mhz would be my core clock. The 1558 that you're seeing in games would be your Boost clock.


----------



## DeathAngel74

thanks


----------



## blaze2210

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DeathAngel74*
> 
> thanks


That card also has the lower ASIC score between my 2 cards, 62 vs 72.


----------



## DeathAngel74

I just noticed the cat in your avatar.. These are mine.


Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!



Kalohae(rascal in Hawaiian)

and Popoki(Hawaiian for cat)


----------



## dbzakj

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *blaze2210*
> 
> When the term "core clock" is used, normally it would be referring to your card's non-boosted speed. So in the GPU-Z pic below, the 1279mhz would be my core clock. The 1558 that you're seeing in games would be your Boost clock.


Ah ok, so 1558 is pretty decent then (assuming this stays stable)? I would think with your screenshot there you're getting even more in games than 1507?


----------



## DeathAngel74

1558 is really good


----------



## AngryGoldfish

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DeathAngel74*
> 
> I just noticed the cat in your avatar.. These are mine.
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> Kalohae(rascal in Hawaiian)
> 
> and Popoki(Hawaiian for cat)


Ooohhh, I like this game!


Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!








She's old and sleeps a lot.


----------



## blaze2210

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DeathAngel74*
> 
> I just noticed the cat in your avatar.. These are mine.
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> Kalohae(rascal in Hawaiian)
> 
> and Popoki(Hawaiian for cat)


That kitten in my avatar cracks me up, just a gif I found online though. These are my actual cats:

Mr. Kitty (kind of a psycho, so I gave him an "innocent" sounding name):


Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!







Abby (like "Abby-normal", bonus points if you get the reference):


Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!







Beghera (panther from The Jungle Book):


Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!







Bast a.k.a. Baby (not sure about the name's origin - Mom's cat):


Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!






Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dbzakj*
> 
> Ah ok, so 1558 is pretty decent then (assuming this stays stable)? I would think with your screenshot there you're getting even more in games than 1507?


I think anything over 1500 is decent, as long as you're stable. On the other side of that, there's only a point in going higher if you continue to gain performance as you go up. If you're at 1575 (example), and a lower-clocked card is beating you in framerates, then the number is just for show.

My card can go higher than 1507, but I start getting artifacts, tearing and the occasional crashes. 1507 is the top stable point for my current configuration, so i modded my BIOS to make that the Boost limit. When I get around to switching the position of my cards (lower ASIC card is currently the lead card), I'll see if there are any performance differences there. Same thing when I swap out the thermal compound on them, I'll see if anything improves.


----------



## DeathAngel74

Our kids can't say "Kalohae", so they just call her Chloe.....cracks me up.


----------



## DeathAngel74

which reference? the movie or the band?


----------



## dbzakj

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *blaze2210*
> 
> I think anything over 1500 is decent, as long as you're stable. On the other side of that, there's only a point in going higher if you continue to gain performance as you go up. If you're at 1575 (example), and a lower-clocked card is beating you in framerates, then the number is just for show.
> 
> My card can go higher than 1507, but I start getting artifacts, tearing and the occasional crashes. 1507 is the top stable point for my current configuration, so i modded my BIOS to make that the Boost limit. When I get around to switching the position of my cards (lower ASIC card is currently the lead card), I'll see if there are any performance differences there. Same thing when I swap out the thermal compound on them, I'll see if anything improves.


Hmm, I'm specifically asking if you're seeing more than 1507 in games, my gpu-z says 1472 boost but I'll see it go to 1558 when I'm in game. Just seems like an odd difference.


----------



## blaze2210

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dbzakj*
> 
> Hmm, I'm specifically asking if you're seeing more than 1507 in games, my gpu-z says 1472 boost but I'll see it go to 1558 when I'm in game. Just seems like an odd difference.


Re-read my 2nd paragraph, I specifically addressed that. To clarify, by "my current configuration", I mean my lower ASIC card being the lead.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DeathAngel74*
> 
> which reference? the movie or the band?


----------



## svictorcc

That's a doubt that i already have









My MSI GTX 970 have a base of 1114mhz.
I could overclock it to +190mhz core / +400mhz memory / +20mv with 110% power limit (stock bios), and is 24/7 100% stable (i play dying light 1080p with this config).
But, during game, the afterburner shows 1544mhz boost, different of what gpu-z shows.

Is this an afterburner glitch?


----------



## dbzakj

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *blaze2210*
> 
> Re-read my 2nd paragraph, I specifically addressed that. To clarify, by "my current configuration", I mean my lower ASIC card being the lead.


Was the boost limit via BIOS the easiest way to do that or could you have also just played with the OC program til you saw it only hitting 1507 with boost? It also gives you a representative screen of gpu-z I suppose, so is it a common practice?


----------



## blaze2210

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *svictorcc*
> 
> That's a doubt that i already have
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> My MSI GTX 970 have a base of 1114mhz.
> I could overclock it to +190mhz core / +400mhz memory / +20mv with 110% power limit (stock bios), and is 24/7 100% stable (i play dying light 1080p with this config).
> But, during game, the afterburner shows 1544mhz boost, different form the gpu-z.
> 
> Is this a afterburner glitch?


No, I believe Afterburner is reporting the correct clock speed. When you're talking about GPU-Z, are you looking at the main screen, or the sensors tab?
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dbzakj*
> 
> Was the boost limit via BIOS the easiest way to do that or could you have also just played with the OC program til you saw it only hitting 1507 with boost? It also gives you a representative screen of gpu-z I suppose, so is it a common practice?


After all of the tinkering that I did with my BIOS, and the various BIOS configurations I have set aside, I guess _now_ the BIOS modding method is a little easier than using OC software. Though until the power and voltage was modified in the BIOS, I couldn't seem to stop the voltage limiting - which kept me from hitting 1507.


----------



## DeathAngel74

Haha young Frankenstein


----------



## patinvedis

Hi guys.

I have the opportunity to buy a second hand Gigabyte 970 G1 for a good price.

Do you think it is worth buying now or wait for the 980ti and the new AMD cards that may bring prices down for the 970 or 980?


----------



## svictorcc

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *blaze2210*
> 
> No, I believe Afterburner is reporting the correct clock speed. When you're talking about GPU-Z, are you looking at the main screen, or the sensors tab?


The main screen.
HWINFO64 also showed same clock speed... ***


----------



## blaze2210

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *svictorcc*
> 
> The main screen.
> HWINFO64 also showed same clock speed... ***


The main screen is basically just reading the BIOS and showing what it says. I believe it's looking at what we see on the "Common" tab in the bios tweaker - which doesn't match the max boost level that the Boost Table shows. So the card could actually boost beyond what the main screen of GPU-Z is showing as the Boost clock.


----------



## svictorcc

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *blaze2210*
> 
> The main screen is basically just reading the BIOS and showing what it says. I believe it's looking at what we see on the "Common" tab in the bios tweaker - which doesn't match the max boost level that the Boost Table shows.


So, can i say that my gtx 970 is overclocked to anchieve 1544mhz during game/benchmarks (during benchs this is the same speed that i show during games)?
I got 11883 firestrike points with this overclock, but i do not have other benchmark parameters to compare...


----------



## DeathAngel74

1114+190=1304 tdp base clock. 1354+190=1544.5 boost clock,if that makes sense


----------



## DeathAngel74

Only if the 3d base clock, boost limit, and boost clock are set to 1544.5


----------



## blaze2210

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *svictorcc*
> 
> So, *can i say that my gtx 970 is overclocked to anchieve 1544mhz during game/benchmarks (during benchs this is the same speed that i show during games)?*
> I got 11883 firestrike points with this overclock, but i do not have other benchmark parameters to compare...


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DeathAngel74*
> 
> 1114+190=1304 tdp base clock. 1354+190=1544.5 boost clock,if that makes sense


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DeathAngel74*
> 
> Only if the 3d base clock, boost limit, and boost clock are set to 1544.5


You could very accurately say that with your overclock, your card boosts to 1544 during benchmarks and games.


----------



## svictorcc

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DeathAngel74*
> 
> Only if the 3d base clock, boost limit, and boost clock are set to 1544.5


The only things that i tweak are the power limit, the core base, memory base and voltage, all in the afterburner program.
i didn't get it: "1354+190=1544.5" how does it work?


----------



## blaze2210

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *svictorcc*
> 
> The only things that i tweak are the power limit, the core base, memory base and voltage, all in the afterburner program.
> i didn't get it: "1354+190=1544.5" how does it work?


The "+190" is a positive offset that's being applied to the clock speed. When your card would normally boost to 1354, the offset causes it to boost +190mhz above that - so "1354.5+190=1544.5" (1354.5 is the actual value on the Boost Table).


----------



## Doba

I wanted to do a Before and after First Strike test.. I dont see how to save it so forgive me but I must post my GTX780sc score here for reference... GTX970 score coming soon

http://www.3dmark.com/fs/4813811


----------



## DaChank9

Hey guys so I'm doing a build and i'm kind of torn between brands on the GTX 970. Right now i'm either looking at the zotac or the gigabyte g1. Which one do you guys think i should get?


----------



## maTyaR

So I've decided to try overvolting a little bit, and got a decent score so far at 1582Mhz (+37mV) and no artifacts.

http://www.3dmark.com/3dm/6953487

Time to push this guy further







.

Edit: http://www.3dmark.com/3dm/6953802 @ 1595Mhz, I don't think I'll be using this speed though, probably drop a few Mhz down for stability.


----------



## Hequaqua

After messing around with my bios....



http://www.3dmark.com/fs/4813714

It shows the voltage at 1.275v. I believe that is the most any of the monitoring software will show. In the bios, I had it set to 1.3v. It did give me a Pwr perfcap reason, just briefly. As odd as this sounds when I didn't get the perfcap reason, my score was actually lower. I did get my highest score overall and graphics with this run though.

i don't think there is any more room with my card. I tried 1595 and it would crash. I don't think I can get my CPU any higher than 4.6ghz without a massive increase in voltages. At 4.6ghz, I'm not 100% stable.

NOTE: I highlighted the perfcap in the text to match the green in GPU-Z. It only appears in Graphic Test 1.


----------



## Man from Poland

When i start some benchmark this dont go to PCI-E 3.0 and on load stat bus interface stay on 0%-1%. This start after i edit my bios, but i dont this there is problem.


----------



## dbzakj

Is everyone using the latest drivers, 350.12? I went down to the 345 because a couple games work better on it, but on a 3rd other particular game I started getting driver crashes, which I didn't have problems with before on the 350.12, so now I had to down my OC a bit. Do drivers usually make this much of an impact on an OC? I'm down by 20mhz core (1527).


----------



## DeathAngel74

350.05/9.14.0702 physx


----------



## blaze2210

I'm on the latest drivers as well. Just re-ran Firestrike (SLI) and got 17,113. http://www.3dmark.com/fs/4814694


----------



## TheBoom

I seem to be having a really odd issue. With the displayport connected the card refuses to downclock to its proper idle state. Instead it goes down to a minimum of 1202mhz and memory at full speed. The moment I plug it out it downclocks as normal. Anyone had/has this same issue?

I have 3 monitors, 2 DVI and 1 displayport.


----------



## PalominoCreek

Is anyone having issues with the G1 and DP? I'm getting a DP monitor soon and well, I have a G1 and so that's why I ask if anyone has any issues with it ;D


----------



## DeathAngel74

What drivers, theboom?


----------



## ibbanez

I have the issue with DP port connected. My lowest is 1189... Im running the new EVGA GTX 970 SSC 2.0 ACX x2 in SLI..... I do know they used to downclock, but I don't know if that was before I was messing with the OC and BIOS, I cant remember, because my main concern was getting the card to pump out reliable numbers, I was all over the place at first with it throttling and not using enough of the GPU's etc. Now all is well other than it never completely idles.


----------



## DeathAngel74

Different drivers or some 3d app in the background?


----------



## blaze2210

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ibbanez*
> 
> I have the issue with DP port connected. My lowest is 1189... Im running the new EVGA GTX 970 SSC 2.0 ACX x2 in SLI..... I do know they used to downclock, but I don't know if that was before I was messing with the OC and BIOS, I cant remember, because my main concern was getting the card to pump out reliable numbers, I was all over the place at first with it throttling and not using enough of the GPU's etc. Now all is well other than it never completely idles.


Have you gone into the Nvidia Control Panel and set the Power Management mode back to Adaptive?


----------



## broodeeck

My new personal record in Firestrike Performance:

http://www.3dmark.com/3dm/6962981


----------



## dbzakj

It was suggested elsewhere that it might be Precision X itself that's causing problems with some programs/games (like MPC freezing), going to see later if turning it off or using the exception thing in Precision works. If not might just go for Afterburner.


----------



## blaze2210

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dbzakj*
> 
> It was suggested elsewhere that it might be Precision X itself that's causing problems with some programs/games (like MPC freezing), going to see later if turning it off or using the exception thing in Precision works. If not might just go for Afterburner.


It very well could be Precision. I always got some kind of strange behavior on my PC whenever I tried using it, and always ended up back on Afterburner with no issues. Plus, the layout of Afterburner is a bit more straightforward.


----------



## dbzakj

That's really screwed up, I was constantly crashing in Witcher 2 every few minutes, and pretty much came to dead halt during one part where it froze every single time. But with Afterburner it's all fine. How they pushed out such a buggy program is beyond me. And up til now I was screwing around with game settings, nvidia control panel, drivers. And it was that Precision all along.


----------



## DeathAngel74

happy you got it sorted out


----------



## ReXtN

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mr-Dark*
> 
> Very nice wating for this !
> 
> im still didnt oc my card i want to see how much power draw for 970s and oc cpu
> 
> i dont want to push my psu to the limit


Okey, I have done some testing now, and in 3DMark Firestrike Extreme it uses 564W on full load on both the 970's in SLI.
That is with a coreclock of 1528mhz. Memory clock is stil stock and 4770K @ 4.6GHZ.

Max overclocked singel 970 @ 1594/7860 and 4770K @4.6 was 405W

The reason for no Mem OC is that my second 970 is utter ****!..








It has a ASIC quality of 60% and is 38mV higher on stock than my other one with 75,3%.
The problem is not the voltage I believe.. The problem is the memory.. As soon as i add over 50Mhz on the Memory clock on the second card, it crashes, and it crashes hard!.. My PC freezez and a forced shutdown must be done. And when i boot back into windows, everything is choppy and laggy, so a second reboot is needed.
The first card can do 1594 core and 7860 memory clocks, and im satisfied with that, but the second card is very very disappointing.. :/

Im now going to switch of SLI, Disable the first card with the PCIe lane DIP-wsitch on my MB and try to OC the second card by itself.
Yes i have tried to unlink the two graphics cards in Precision X and Afterburner to clock them as two single GPU's.


----------



## ReXtN

Okey guys, i think maybe my second 970 is toast or broken or something...
I ran Firestrike Extreme now, only to get 3273 in Graphics score!!... That is with everything @ stock.. My first 970 is doing 5369 at det same speeds.

I have also checked GPU-z and it is reporting all the right data..


----------



## broodeeck

Can you put here screens from gpu-z? Main page as well pls.


----------



## ReXtN

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *broodeeck*
> 
> Can you put here screens from gpu-z? Main page as well pls.


This is whille i run Firestrike


----------



## blaze2210

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ReXtN*
> 
> Okey guys, i think maybe my second 970 is toast or broken or something...
> I ran Firestrike Extreme now, only to get 3273 in Graphics score!!... That is with everything @ stock.. My first 970 is doing 5369 at det same speeds.
> 
> I have also checked GPU-z and it is reporting all the right data..


First off, does it do the same thing after you restart your PC?


----------



## ReXtN

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *blaze2210*
> 
> First off, does it do the same thing after you restart your PC?


Yepp..
I have restarted and reinstalled and wiped the drivers 5-6 times now


----------



## ReXtN

I OC'd the core +127MHz now. Clocks to 1405MHz with no problem, but 3DMark score didn't go up at all... TDP was exactly the same as stock as well..

EDIT:
They went up, but only with 0,5-1%


----------



## Cakewalk_S

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ReXtN*
> 
> I OC'd the core +127MHz now. Clocks to 1405MHz with no problem, but 3DMark score didn't go up at all... TDP was exactly the same as stock as well..
> 
> EDIT:
> They went up, but only with 0,5-1%


Just a guess but I think I'm 75% sure....
You have vsync on.


----------



## broodeeck

Yes I think exactly the same, mainly reason for low score is vsync on.


----------



## ReXtN

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Cakewalk_S*
> 
> Just a guess but I think I'm 75% sure....
> You have vsync on.


Nope, Vsync is forced off, and I have a 120hz display so Vsync would have kicked in at 120fps, and not the max FPS of 22FPS i get i Firestrike Extreme atm.. :/


----------



## broodeeck

Can You put some screens from Nvidia Settings 3d panel?


----------



## Cakewalk_S

Could it be the program? Have you tried any other benchmark programs? What do you get in heaven and Valley?


----------



## ReXtN

The score dropped even lower after a reboot...
http://www.3dmark.com/3dm/6966759?

Does someone know any magictricks? Cuz it seems like the Graphical power of the 970 has magically disappeared..


----------



## ReXtN

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Cakewalk_S*
> 
> Could it be the program? Have you tried any other benchmark programs? What do you get in heaven and Valley?


Give me two minutes and ill answer that question ^^

EDIT: that is some low ass fps numbers... 

Here is the total score and fps..
http://gyazo.com/225e473ed235df082bfa27bb606a6b83


----------



## blaze2210

Side topic: I noticed something when I was messing with my cards - there's a pair of little switches on the back side of the PCB. Anyone know what it's for? Both cards have one, but I wasn't feeling adventurous enough to mess with it....yet.









Anyone else with the SSC want to confirm if they have it as well?


----------



## DeathAngel74

dual bios switches


----------



## DeathAngel74

'member


----------



## blaze2210

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ReXtN*
> 
> The score dropped even lower after a reboot...
> http://www.3dmark.com/3dm/6966759?
> 
> Does someone know any magictricks? Cuz it seems like the Graphical power of the 970 has magically disappeared..


Have you made any changes to the card's BIOS?


----------



## DeathAngel74

dbi bios and ssc performance bios, a whole 5% more power limit and more aggressive fan curve. if you brick your card/s, flip the switch/es and start over.
http://www.evga.com/Products/Specs/GPU.aspx?pn=D2307A93-F04B-4EF3-92F6-EB7008F53188


----------



## ReXtN

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *blaze2210*
> 
> Have you made any changes to the card's BIOS?


Nope, both cards are om the stock BIOS..


----------



## DeathAngel74

system restore?


----------



## ReXtN

Okey guys.. I found the problem!







<3

I said i flipped over the DIP-switch to turn of the PCIe lane for the top card. and so it did, but at the same time it ruins something between the CPU and GPU i think..
I now turn on card #1 again, and ran the test without SLI enabled and only running the second card, and the score is back to normal!








This was before with the Dip-switch set to "OFF" for card #1: http://www.3dmark.com/3dm/6966759?
This is after the Dip-switch was turned "on" again, so both gfxcards was running again: http://www.3dmark.com/3dm/6966918?

Holy duck im happy right now! xD

Thanks for all the suggestions and stuff guys!







Much appreciated!


----------



## broodeeck

Good to know about it! I am happy for you man.









Edit:
Ok, guys. I am leaving bios to download for anyone wants to see my highest setts. Its artefacting in benchmark, but its passing to score it. I cant figurout how to push more power, couse doesnt matter what I do, max is 245W so maybe someone will help me to solve it. And now finally

1595_test_8200_broodeeck.zip 136k .zip file
, good night all!


----------



## ReXtN

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *broodeeck*
> 
> Good to know about it! I am happy for you man.


I will from now on stay away from the switch on the MB when disabling PCIe lanes.. ^^


----------



## blaze2210

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DeathAngel74*
> 
> dual bios switches


I thought that the Best Buy model got skipped on that. Plus, it's actually 2 little switches.


----------



## DeathAngel74




----------



## blaze2210

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DeathAngel74*


Yep, that's the spot with the 2 little switches. It looks like they're currently in the Off position, it has the opposite side labelled as On.

Also, apparently EVGA uses a pretty decent TIM on the GPU die. I put some GC-Extreme in there and the temps are pretty much the same as before. I've been looking around to try to find out what material the plate of the heatsink is made of, but can't seem to find anything. I just want to make sure that it's not going to be aluminum, since I want to put some CLP on the die.


----------



## DeathAngel74

I guess the BestBuy model isn't so bad after all. the only gripe I have is 2x6-pins, instead of 1x8 pins and 1x6 pins.


----------



## hertz9753

BB used to sell EVGA cards that had a yellow stripe on the front of the box. They sell the same cards that you would buy direct from EVGA now. Same model #'s and the same cards.


----------



## blaze2210

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *hertz9753*
> 
> BB used to sell EVGA cards that had a yellow stripe on the front of the box. They sell the same cards that you would buy direct from EVGA now. Same model #'s and the same cards.


I guess Best Buy still gets slightly different model #'s, the 970 from there is the "3979" instead of the regular "3975" that EVGA directly sells.


----------



## hertz9753

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *blaze2210*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *hertz9753*
> 
> BB used to sell EVGA cards that had a yellow stripe on the front of the box. They sell the same cards that you would buy direct from EVGA now. Same model #'s and the same cards.
> 
> 
> 
> I guess Best Buy still gets slightly different model #'s, the 970 from there is the "3979" instead of the regular "3975" that EVGA directly sells.
Click to expand...

EVGA sells a 3978 FTW. If BB has a GTX 970-3979 it must be one better.
http://www.evga.com/Products/ProductList.aspx?type=0&family=GeForce+900+Series+Family&chipset=GTX+970






I'm sorry but I had to post that.


----------



## blaze2210

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *hertz9753*
> 
> EVGA sells a 3978 FTW. If BB has a GTX 970-3979 it must be one better.
> http://www.evga.com/Products/ProductList.aspx?type=0&family=GeForce+900+Series+Family&chipset=GTX+970
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I'm sorry but I had to post that.


Also, the end of the model # from Best Buy is "KB", instead of the regular "KR".


----------



## hertz9753

@blaze2210 you got short card that should be a 29xx. I also have the short GTX 970 that I bought last fall. It is a 04G-P4-2975-KR

The GTX 960 that bought from BB is Part Number: 02G-P4-2968-KR

Part Desc: EVGA GeForce GTX 960 FTW ACX 2.0+


----------



## blaze2210

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *hertz9753*
> 
> @blaze2210 you got short card that should be a 29xx. I also have the short GTX 970 that I bought last fall. It is a 04G-P4-2975-KR
> 
> The GTX 960 that bought from BB is Part Number: 02G-P4-2968-KR
> 
> Part Desc: EVGA GeForce GTX 960 FTW ACX 2.0+


Short card? Not sure what you mean by that.

Like I said, 3979-KB:


Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!







If you meant "short" as in smaller, then I'd hate to see what the regular size one looks like. These are mine:


Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


----------



## hertz9753

http://forums.evga.com/04GP43979KB-m2289389.aspx

You have the short just like me.


----------



## blaze2210

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *hertz9753*
> 
> http://forums.evga.com/04GP43979KB-m2289389.aspx
> 
> You have the short just like me.


Still not seeing what you mean by short. Can you clarify that?

Normally, this is a short card:


----------



## hertz9753

http://www.evga.com/Products/Product.aspx?pn=04G-P4-3978-KR

The + cards are longer.


----------



## TheBoom

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DeathAngel74*
> 
> What drivers, theboom?


Same issue with the past few drivers. I'm quite sure it something to do with the card itself or the bios. Power management is at adaptive. And it's definitely not being caused by some other app cause the moment I unplug the DP its back to normal.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ibbanez*
> 
> I have the issue with DP port connected. My lowest is 1189... Im running the new EVGA GTX 970 SSC 2.0 ACX x2 in SLI..... I do know they used to downclock, but I don't know if that was before I was messing with the OC and BIOS, I cant remember, because my main concern was getting the card to pump out reliable numbers, I was all over the place at first with it throttling and not using enough of the GPU's etc. Now all is well other than it never completely idles.


Yeah same problem. Mine is the Zotac vanilla though. I tried flashing back to the original bios and it downclocks a little more but still high nonetheless. I think that's just the clock state difference between the original and modded bios.

I'm pretty sure the card is forcing itself to a certain minimum clock state whenever the DP is connected. Problem is I don't think there is anyway to fix that via the bios tweaker.

Well, anyway I had nothing to do and calculated the difference in my electricity bill. Comes up to about 2 bucks a month extra. I guess that's an OK price to pay for getting to use 3 monitors.


----------



## blaze2210

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *hertz9753*
> 
> http://www.evga.com/Products/Product.aspx?pn=04G-P4-3978-KR
> 
> The + cards are longer.


Oh, I guess there's about 0.6" (about 15mm) difference between the models. I wasn't completely familiar with the changes the + models got. Good to know.









Specs for the 3979-KB: http://www.evga.com/Products/Specs/GPU.aspx?pn=D2307A93-F04B-4EF3-92F6-EB7008F53188


----------



## blaze2210

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TheBoom*
> 
> Yeah same problem. Mine is the Zotac vanilla though. I tried flashing back to the original bios and it downclocks a little more but still high nonetheless. I think that's just the clock state difference between the original and modded bios.
> 
> I'm pretty sure the card is forcing itself to a certain minimum clock state whenever the DP is connected. Problem is I don't think there is anyway to fix that via the bios tweaker.
> 
> Well, anyway I had nothing to do and calculated the difference in my electricity bill. Comes up to about 2 bucks a month extra. I guess that's an OK price to pay for getting to use 3 monitors.


That's strange. I'm using DP for my ASUS monitor, but (according to GPU-Z) my cards still downclock as low as ~300mhz. It might be something in the BIOS. Post a copy of yours and I'll check it out and see what's up.


----------



## Wirerat

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *blaze2210*
> 
> That's strange. I'm using DP for my ASUS monitor, but (according to GPU-Z) my cards still downclock as low as ~300mhz. It might be something in the BIOS. Post a copy of yours and I'll check it out and see what's up.


thats very odd. Adaptive has always worked on my nv cards from fermi to now.


----------



## DeathAngel74

I have the same card as blaze2210. I use hdmi and my cards have always clocked down to 135mhz at idle. So is this a driver related issue in conjunction with displayport or just displayport?


----------



## blaze2210

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DeathAngel74*
> 
> I have the same card as blaze2210. I use hdmi and my cards have always clocked down to 135mhz at idle. So is this a driver related issue in conjunction with displayport or just displayport?


I'm using HDMI for one monitor, and DP for my 2nd. That card's BIOS must have some different settings on the Boost States table. It sounds like it might be an issue that can be fixed through the BIOS - depending on what the current settings are.


----------



## DeathAngel74

nope, nothing different


----------



## Doba

http://www.3dmark.com/fs/4829809

My stock 970 G1 First Strike Numbers

compared to my just replaces 780sc/oc+15/+200

http://www.3dmark.com/fs/4813811

nice little gain.. will be OC 970 soon for more gains


----------



## blaze2210

Just finished messing with my cards again. Apparently the stock TIM that EVGA uses on their cards is pretty good, since switching it out for GC-Extreme only dropped temps by a couple degrees (which could actually be due to ambient temps changing). So I switched out the GC-Extreme for CLP, and the results are pretty funny.

Whenever I ran Firestrike before, my temps were usually about 70*C at the hottest point. I just did a run with the exact same settings, but now with the CLP upgrade, and my fans barely even turned on - my temps stayed below 60*C virtually the entire time. They actually turned on for about a second when the temps actually hit 60*C, then they turned off again. Here's the result of that run: http://www.3dmark.com/3dm/6976482

Since we all like pics:









Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


----------



## DeathAngel74

Would you recommend CL Ultra over CL PRO? I want to order but I saw the ultra too.


----------



## broodeeck

I have CL Ultra. I saw tests before I choose, and Ultra is slightly little bit better with temp about 1-2C but its more expensive anyway.


----------



## DeathAngel74

thanks.


----------



## blaze2210

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *broodeeck*
> 
> I have CL Ultra. I saw tests before I choose, and Ultra is slightly little bit better with temp about 1-2C but its more expensive anyway.


1-2 degrees is negligible. I used Pro since it's what I had from delidding my CPU.


----------



## Cakewalk_S

You put clp on a gpu? Wow your asking for a dead card. I'm on mobile but I can't tell if you coated the resistors in nail polish before you put on the liquid metal... Another mistake. I wouldn't risk it. Who knows what that stuff is going to do with that plated copperhead sink too.


----------



## blaze2210

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Cakewalk_S*
> 
> You put clp on a gpu? Wow your asking for a dead card. I'm on mobile but I can't tell if you coated the resistors in nail polish before you put on the liquid metal... Another mistake. I wouldn't risk it. Who knows what that stuff is going to do with that plated copperhead sink too.


Ok, the nail polish is not a requirement, it's what people use to protect the card from themselves. Also, I'd rather not put something on my card that might damage my card during removal - like nail polish. I didn't go slathering the CLP on there, so I'm not worried about it running off (less is really more with CLP). As long as the copper isn't plated with aluminum, then there shouldn't be an issue. How extensive is your personal experience with CLP?


----------



## Wirerat

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *blaze2210*
> 
> Ok, the nail polish is not a requirement, it's what people use to protect the card from themselves. Also, I'd rather not put something on my card that might damage my card during removal - like nail polish. I didn't go slathering the CLP on there, so I'm not worried about it running off (less is really more with CLP). As long as the copper isn't plated with aluminum, then there shouldn't be an issue. How extensive is your personal experience with CLP?


i been using it on my 4770k for a year.

I prefer gelid extreme on gpu heat spreaders. 1-2c delta than clp and no negatives.


----------



## blaze2210

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Wirerat*
> 
> i been using it on my 4770k for a year.
> 
> I prefer gelid extreme on gpu heat spreaders. 1-2c delta than clp and no negatives.


Going through that effort for GC-Extreme was a waste of time - I know, that's what I cleaned off to put the CLP on. My temps with GC-Extreme only dropped about 1 or 2 degrees, which like I said, could be attributed to the temps outside changing (went from warm and sunny to cold and raining). CLP significantly dropped my temps, like 10+ degrees.

If there's no extra, then what could leak out?


----------



## Wirerat

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *blaze2210*
> 
> Going through that effort for GC-Extreme was a waste of time - I know, that's what I cleaned off to put the CLP on. My temps with GC-Extreme only dropped about 1 or 2 degrees, which like I said, could be attributed to the temps outside changing (went from warm and sunny to cold and raining). CLP significantly dropped my temps, like 10+ degrees.
> 
> If there's no extra, then what could leak out?


if you didnt get any anywhere else its likley fine.

I would clean it off and re apply sometime fresh clp between 6 months and a year.

It can setup and become hard and difficult to clean. Its going to erase the writing on heat spreader too.

When you clean it off to re apply you will probably have to lap the ihs a bit to get it smooth.

Im guessing your heatsink is not aluminum?

Congrats on 10c temp mod. Thats sweet.
Are you hitting 50c now or lower?


----------



## kl6mk6

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DeathAngel74*
> 
> Would you recommend CL Ultra over CL PRO? I want to order but I saw the ultra too.


I went with the metal pads on my gpus. They scored higher than the liquid counterparts on gpus. Way easier to put on as long as you dont tear or fold em. You dont have to worry about runnoff either.


----------



## ReXtN

Hey again guys!
I have now spent two days overclocking my new Strix 970's and I have found something wierd..

When i clock the cards separately they reach good clocks and seems to be stable. But when i OC them in SLI, they become unstable while clocking and can't reach near the same clocks as they used to hit when running one at a time.
The other odd thing is that Core clock seems to be fine even in SLI, but as soon as I add some memory clock the core can't clock as high, and artifacts starts to occur even at low overclocks(+150 Core and +100 Memory).

I know that the cards are hitting the 120% power limit target when they reach around +250 on the Core and starts to throttle a bit. I also know that the 60,3% ASIC card will not OC as good as the other one if not given more Voltage.

Here is some info about the Cards:
Card 1: 73,5% ASIC, stock 1.012V.
Card 2: 60,3% ASIC, stock 1.050V.

Here are three screenshots of the data I have collected from my Overclocking and Benchmarking.
GPU 1 Only
http://gyazo.com/87523b831845d73a178018da5efb5d9d
GPU 2 Only
http://gyazo.com/fa54729887e750e4755ccc0476119e0e
Both in SLI
http://gyazo.com/25fa6d17169754021548d533010c5f2f

Do you think maybe the problem is the fact that the cards just don't get enough Power and can be fixed with a Custom BIOS?

I have a 950W Silver PSU, and currently Max Powerdraw has been only 618W when OC in SLI, so I don't think that is the problem.

Have some of you guys seen something similar?


----------



## DeathAngel74

i think the cards need to have the same clock speeds, voltage and power. I may be wrong....for them to sync properly.


----------



## maddangerous

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kl6mk6*
> 
> I went with the metal pads on my gpus. They scored higher than the liquid counterparts on gpus. Way easier to put on as long as you dont tear or fold em. You dont have to worry about runnoff either.


What metal pads do you speak of? I'm thinking of doing of much thermal optimization to my rig as possible, they might come in handy.


----------



## ReXtN

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DeathAngel74*
> 
> i think the cards need to have the same clock speeds, voltage and power. I may be wrong....for them to sync properly.


I have synced up the Clock speeds, but the voltage and power is harder to do without a custom bios..
When both card run with +37mV both are @1.212V though..


----------



## kl6mk6

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *maddangerous*
> 
> What metal pads do you speak of? I'm thinking of doing of much thermal optimization to my rig as possible, they might come in handy.


Saw somewhere that on GPUs these tested better than the CLU and CLP.

http://www.performance-pcs.com/coollaboratory-metalpad-100-liquid-metal-thermal-interface-material-gpu-1-pads.html

For CPUs id recommend CLU as it is easier to apply.

Edit: It was on TomsHardware

http://www.tomshardware.com/reviews/thermal-paste-performance-benchmark,3616-20.html


----------



## blaze2210

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *maddangerous*
> 
> What metal pads do you speak of? I'm thinking of doing of much thermal optimization to my rig as possible, they might come in handy.


I think these are the ones that were mentioned: http://www.performance-pcs.com/coollaboratory-metalpad-100-liquid-metal-thermal-interface-material-cpu-3-pads.html#Specifications

If anyone has a problem with spreading CLP, then I question their fine motor skills.


----------



## DeathAngel74

do you need a custom for both cards? or just one?


----------



## maddangerous

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kl6mk6*
> 
> Saw somewhere that on GPUs these tested better than the CLU and CLP.
> 
> http://www.performance-pcs.com/coollaboratory-metalpad-100-liquid-metal-thermal-interface-material-gpu-1-pads.html
> 
> For CPUs id recommend CLU as it is easier to apply.
> 
> Edit: It was on TomsHardware
> 
> http://www.tomshardware.com/reviews/thermal-paste-performance-benchmark,3616-20.html


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *blaze2210*
> 
> I think these are the ones that were mentioned: http://www.performance-pcs.com/coollaboratory-metalpad-100-liquid-metal-thermal-interface-material-cpu-3-pads.html#Specifications
> 
> If anyone has a problem with spreading CLP, then I question their fine motor skills.


Thank you both. Do you know how long it takes (roughly) before these dry out and need to be replaced?


----------



## blaze2210

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *maddangerous*
> 
> Thank you both. Do you know how long it takes (roughly) before these dry out and need to be replaced?


Been running CLP on my CPU for about a year now, and temps are still the same. So I don't think it's time to change it yet.


----------



## ReXtN

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DeathAngel74*
> 
> do you need a custom for both cards? or just one?


I think i need to make two custom BIOS'. Im in the process of making them now


----------



## broodeeck

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *blaze2210*
> 
> Been running CLP on my CPU for about a year now, and temps are still the same. So I don't think it's time to change it yet.


As far as I know, doesn't matter how long u will use CLP it is keeping same temps all the time. That is why this liquid is so good, cause is enough to put it once and you can forget.


----------



## blaze2210

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *broodeeck*
> 
> As far as I know, doesn't matter how long u will use CLP it is keeping same temps all the time. That is why this liquid is so good, cause is enough to put it once and you can forget.


That's what I thought, though there doesn't seem to be any definitive answer anywhere. I was thinking about opening up my CPU yesterday to check on it, but decided against it. Opening up that CPU would be a commitment, since I'd then be required to change out the CLP on the die. So I settled for changing the thermal compound between the IHS and the cooler.







Lazy way FTW!


----------



## ReXtN

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ReXtN*
> 
> I think i need to make two custom BIOS'. Im in the process of making them now


I copied the EVGA 970 FTW BIOS in this Thread as the instruction says..
http://www.overclock.net/t/1517316/extract-and-flash-gtx-970-and-980-firmware-zosons-h2o-and-air-custom-bios/0_40

Do you think this will work?

GM204C2.zip 137k .zip file


----------



## blaze2210

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ReXtN*
> 
> I copied the EVGA 970 FTW BIOS in this Thread as the instruction says..
> http://www.overclock.net/t/1517316/extract-and-flash-gtx-970-and-980-firmware-zosons-h2o-and-air-custom-bios/0_40
> 
> Do you think this will work?
> 
> GM204C2.zip 137k .zip file


As long as your card is stable at 1531, then you should be fine.


----------



## kl6mk6

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *maddangerous*
> 
> Thank you both. Do you know how long it takes (roughly) before these dry out and need to be replaced?


I've only been able to find two cases online where they have dried out. Seems uncommon. Mines only a few months old, but temps are still amazing.


----------



## Wirerat

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kl6mk6*
> 
> I've only been able to find two cases online where they have dried out. Seems uncommon. Mines only a few months old, but temps are still amazing.


mine didnt dry out but the ihs absorbed some of it and required lapping to get it flat again.


----------



## ModChipGuy

Hi, I bought a MSI GTX 970 GAMING 100ME. I looked up a review and saw it was OC to +150 core clock and +500 Mem clock, so I applied that to mine using afterburner and raised the power limit to 110% and started gaming. I haven't had any issues but I'm thinking after reading I might be hurting my card.


----------



## Wirerat

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ModChipGuy*
> 
> Hi, I bought a MSI GTX 970 GAMING 100ME. I looked up a review and saw it was OC to +150 core clock and +500 Mem clock, so I applied that to mine using afterburner and raised the power limit to 110% and started gaming. I haven't had any issues but I'm thinking after reading I might be hurting my card.


hurting it how? What are max temps? What is max boost clock? What is max voltage?

I dont think your hurting it on stock bios. Electronic devices are designed with certain amount of overhead. You are simply using some of it.

To get the values I ask for run gpuz in background while you game.


----------



## ModChipGuy

Hi, I played GTA V for a bit and ran the gta benchmark at the end.

GPU-ZSensorLog.txt 512k .txt file
 Should I run any other benchmarks?


----------



## DeathAngel74

I think perfcap reason 4 is PWR, nevermind


----------



## ModChipGuy

I found this:

NV_GPU_PERF_POLICY_ID_SW_RELIABILITY = 4,
/*!
* Operating. Indicating perf is limited by max operating voltage.

Does this mean I should either lower my clocks or up my voltage?


----------



## blaze2210

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ModChipGuy*
> 
> Hi, I played GTA V for a bit and ran the gta benchmark at the end.
> 
> GPU-ZSensorLog.txt 512k .txt file
> Should I run any other benchmarks?


Depends on what you're trying to do.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ModChipGuy*
> 
> I found this:
> 
> NV_GPU_PERF_POLICY_ID_SW_RELIABILITY = 4,
> /*!
> * Operating. Indicating perf is limited by max operating voltage.
> 
> *Does this mean I should either lower my clocks or up my voltage?*


These are pretty much always the main choices when it comes to video card overclocking.


----------



## hrockh

Hello everyone








thanks for the ton of information and patience that you guys have, really helpful reading through this thread.
So I bought last October a Palit 960 Jetstream, been serving me well. let's see how far I can push it now











so this is the situation at the moment.
PerfCap changes from Pwr to VRel & both. My AC is set to max and fan speed set to 100%, can't do much to lower temps unfortunately









what do you think would be the best way forward?
Yes, I have modded the BIOS using the guide on OCN and these clocks are rock solid stable.

Firestrike result here
http://www.3dmark.com/fs/4827387


----------



## blaze2210

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *hrockh*
> 
> Hello everyone
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> thanks for the ton of information and patience that you guys have, really helpful reading through this thread.
> So I bought last October a Palit 960 Jetstream, been serving me well. let's see how far I can push it now
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> so this is the situation at the moment.
> PerfCap changes from Pwr to VRel & both. My AC is set to max and fan speed set to 100%, can't do much to lower temps unfortunately
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> what do you think would be the best way forward?
> Yes, I have modded the BIOS using the guide on OCN and these clocks are rock solid stable.
> 
> Firestrike result here
> http://www.3dmark.com/fs/4827387


Within the last few pages, I posted the meanings of those Perfcap Reasons.


----------



## hrockh

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *blaze2210*
> 
> Within the last few pages, I posted the meanings of those Perfcap Reasons.


yep I know, I even saved a copy of the image locally















answering myown question, it seems more beneficial to oc the core vs memory, reading online & reviews..
at the moment trying +65 core +25 memory, stable for now, let's see how it goes.
could it be that setting the core voltage to max leaving the core & memory alone introduces some instability?


----------



## blaze2210

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *hrockh*
> 
> yep I know, I even saved a copy of the image locally
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> answering myown question, it seems more beneficial to oc the core vs memory, reading online & reviews..
> at the moment trying +65 core +25 memory, stable for now, let's see how it goes.
> could it be that setting the core voltage to max leaving the core & memory alone introduces some instability?


True, the core seems to have a more noticeable effect between the 2.

It could potentially cause instability, but luckily that's something that you can test easily - set the voltage and run a benchmark, or play some games.


----------



## hrockh

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *blaze2210*
> 
> True, the core seems to have a more noticeable effect between the 2.
> 
> It could potentially cause instability, but luckily that's something that you can test easily - set the voltage and run a benchmark, or play some games.


fair enough! and I guess when I am voltage limited, that's when I should raise it








on average. what is the core voltage set at? +100 on mine crashed, going back to 0 now and trying again


----------



## TheBoom

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *blaze2210*
> 
> I'm using HDMI for one monitor, and DP for my 2nd. That card's BIOS must have some different settings on the Boost States table. It sounds like it might be an issue that can be fixed through the BIOS - depending on what the current settings are.


Nope the values are identical for the lower clock states. Besides, reverting to the original bios made no significant difference. The only two things that have changed since it first worked properly was 1) the bios mod and 2) using DVI-I instead of D for the other two monitors. I dont' suppose it may be the drivers since reverting to earlier drivers made no difference either.

In fact, what's weird is that for the past month or so the DisplayPort refused to even work after I added the third monitor, but I decided to try it again when I took my PC down for some cleaning adding in a new HDD, and suddenly it works again.


----------



## flexy123

You won't hurt your card by overclocking.


----------



## TopicClocker

I know I probably sound like a bit of noob but I've discovered that raising my voltage actually causes my card to throttle, I found it out today when I was changing voltages with MSI Afterburner and GPU-Z open, I can run 1550MHz with +35-37mv, but as soon as I put it to +38-40mv it throttles under load and GPU-Z shows a perfcap reason of "VRel and VOp".

I can run 1550MHz perfectly stable at 35mv but I'm not even able to get anymore out of it as it throttles if I give it any more volts.

This is quite peculiar to me as I've overclocked alot of cards and I've never seen anything like this. :O

I've done a bit of bios modding and have been able to raise a couple of voltages but this still keeps on happening.


----------



## Wirerat

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TopicClocker*
> 
> I know I probably sound like a bit of noob but I've discovered that raising my voltage actually causes my card to throttle, I found it out today when I was changing voltages with MSI Afterburner and GPU-Z open, I can run 1550MHz with +35-37mv, but as soon as I put it to +38-40mv it throttles under load and GPU-Z shows a perfcap reason of "VRel and VOp".
> 
> I can run 1550MHz perfectly stable at 35mv but I'm not even able to get anymore out of it as it throttles if I give it any more volts.
> 
> This is quite peculiar to me as I've overclocked alot of cards and I've never seen anything like this. :O
> 
> I've done a bit of bios modding and have been able to raise a couple of voltages but this still keeps on happening.


thays why I dont touch voltage in bios.


----------



## TheBoom

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TopicClocker*
> 
> I know I probably sound like a bit of noob but I've discovered that raising my voltage actually causes my card to throttle, I found it out today when I was changing voltages with MSI Afterburner and GPU-Z open, I can run 1550MHz with +35-37mv, but as soon as I put it to +38-40mv it throttles under load and GPU-Z shows a perfcap reason of "VRel and VOp".
> 
> I can run 1550MHz perfectly stable at 35mv but I'm not even able to get anymore out of it as it throttles if I give it any more volts.
> 
> This is quite peculiar to me as I've overclocked alot of cards and I've never seen anything like this. :O
> 
> I've done a bit of bios modding and have been able to raise a couple of voltages but this still keeps on happening.


What card are you using? Some manufacturers put hard locks on their cards voltage which may cause it to automatically revert to a lower one or throttle at some point.


----------



## Wirerat

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TheBoom*
> 
> What card are you using? Some manufacturers put hard locks on their cards voltage which may cause it to automatically revert to a lower one or throttle at some point.


nvidea forces tdp limits on all the cards. The shunt resistors are always holding em back even after bios mod.

If you raise voltage above 1.26v sometimes you are just hitting the hardware limit without gains to make up for it.


----------



## kanttii

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Elvecio*
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> Ok, this can't be real.
> 
> Do you remember when i posted about my MSI GTX 970 issues with no signal, freeze, black screen during games?
> Well, i did a RMA and switched to a G1.
> Everything ok in the first week. Overclock was very cool even with stock voltage.
> 
> But THEN, the same no signal/freeze/*** problem appeared again during games, playing the witcher 2.
> I took off every overclock, played again, random crashes again.
> Then i upgraded my motherboard BIOS (crap, there were at least 4-5 new firmwares...), nothing happened.
> Yesterday i manage to get a long playtime by switching Psysx to CPU, disabling HDMI GPU audio and disabling the adaptive power management in nvidia control panel. But i'm sure the issue will come back.
> 
> So... i had this problem with the previous MSI and even with the old Radeon HD7850 OC (altough in that case the problem was slightly different: crashes were a lot less and a lot more unpredictable, and often the display showed vertical lines during the crash. GTX 970 just goes into black screen / no signal). My conclusion is that there's something bad in my hardware configuration.
> Could be the PSU? The Enermax Triathlor 550W has enough watt, but i don't know if it's 100% ok with the GPU requirements....
> 
> Let me know your opinion.
> 
> The remain build:
> i5 4670k, stock clock
> Asrock Extreme3 z87
> 8 GB Corsair RAM
> SSD Samsung 830 + HDD Western Digital Caviar Black
> Case Coolermaster HAF 912


Like I said before, it must be the other hardware if you had the same problem with the previous card and it just keeps continuing. I'm guessing it might be the Asrock motherboard and it's connections OR PSU not being able to give out enough power. Even if it's rated 550W doesn't mean it can push it fully, especially if it says "bronze" in the power part. That's been my experience! For example a Colors-It PSU that was 600W could push only 470W for me while I kept wondering why my GPU overclock makes the system very unstable..lol. Now using a Corsair CX600M and it runs very happily. But yeah it could be the motherboard and it's connections (PCI-E slot could be it because of the lines etc.). How old is the mobo, how about PSU? Do you have any that you could try and switch to? Any friends could loan their PSU for a try? If you can rule out the other, you'll know for 99% sure it's the other one that's at fault!

Broodeeck I guess not since the package doesn't tell what it has







and Samsung memory is only generally better ,there are bad ones in the mix there too!
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *watermanpc85*
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> well guys, sadly I must say Im about to left the OC for my card...Im just soooooo tired after almost 3 weeks fighting with my card to achieve something that seems to be unable to do...I have tried almost everything, update bios, bios mod, lots of OC config but there seems to not be any working way...no matter what I do the card will crash sooner or later...then I disable OC and everything works fine.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I cant believe how this card is driving me crazy...if I increase voltage some games work but other crashes then if I decrease voltage these games crashes but others start to work ***?¿?¿?...at the same time no matter what I do with voltages/clocks to insane levels when in benches as they ALWAYS are fine and pass without a problem ***?¿?¿? (after the little mod in bios of increasing the minimum P00 voltage to 1,206 instead the 0,6v it had default if I remember well)...
> 
> At, +200 core ( 1530 boost), +400mem, +0.50mv (*1,256v*)...Sahdow of mordor crash, mortal kombat x crash, valley crash, 3d marks work perfect,...Pcars works!!!crysis 3 improves a lot, almost no artifacting ...
> 
> Then I though well, OK, maybe im OVERVOLTING my card which is something I read here and other sites so then:
> 
> At +220 core (SAME 1530 boost), +400 mem, +0.25mv (*1,237v*)...Shadows of mordor works,mortal kombat x works, valley works, of course all 3D marks work,
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ...Pcars crash, crysis 3 start very, very subtle artifacting...***FFFFFFFFFFFFF?¿?¿?¿?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> No matter how I set the memory, problem right now is in the core, I have also tried with +200 and +0 in memory same thing...
> 
> also at +250 (1560 boost if I remember well) and 1,256 (max I can do without bios editing) the card crashes even in 3d mark so I guess this is the absolute maximum.
> 
> I guess I didnt win the silicon lottery this time with this ****ty 65,4% ASIC card...Im really hating my card now
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ...REALLY!!...


Some cards just can't go that high







remember, it's already a good overclock if you get like 1506.5Mhz. I can't run GTA V without crashing at some point if I have over 1506.5Mhz core and 1.256V voltage and 8ghz memory. Try these settings, it might work. The thing is, like Wirerat has been saying many times, that over 1500mhz core and 8ghz memory the increases in performance are VERY small and noticeable ONLY in benchmarks. Sure, it might be even as high as 0.5 FPS average, but it doesn't matter. I can run WoW at 1587Mhz core 8100mhz memory without crashing even after HOURS, but other games crash at that. It depends on how demanding the game is. Project Cars and Crysis 3 are veeeery demanding







I now got it to work very well with these BIOS mods, no crashing, but the difference in like GTA V is not noticeable at all, I can only see it in WoW where average FPS is now 124 instead of 122.

kanttii_1519_F1.zip 136k .zip file
 FORMULA ONE YO.
Note: I've set +37mV in PrecisionX so that when needed I'll have 1.256V instead of 1.212V. With work apps like Photoshop I don't need more than 1430Mhz and 1212V, but with games 1519Mhz works, even GTA V now, weirdly.. With baked in overclocks it didn't work with the exact same settings.

Sure you can go and start high, but it's much nicer to start low and get higher gradually









..my ASIC is 79.9%.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ReXtN*
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> Hey guys!
> After i killed my 780Ti on saturday, i decided to go for GTX 970's in SLI
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I went for the Asus Strix models because they only had waterblocks for the Strix' in stock atm, and WC is a must for me..
> I got the cards and blocks yesterday, and i couldn't be happier! The performance stock is actually 5% better than mye stock 780Ti, and at Max OC the 970 at 1579/7825 @ 1.212V is 2% faster than my 780Ti at 1346/7950 @ 1.212V
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> As of now, only one of the cards are active because i managed to put one of the GPU's in a PCIe X4 slot.. So no SLI until i get home from work today..
> I tested the cards and mounted waterblocks on them and got them into my lopp
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Have to rebuild the loop today because the GPU and Soundcard have to change places. Luckily i have som extra hardline tubing laying around ^^
> 
> Here is my Validation links to both of my GPU's
> http://www.techpowerup.com/gpuz/details.php?id=68ksg
> http://www.techpowerup.com/gpuz/details.php?id=auyd5
> 
> BTW, the cards under water stay's really cool! Only 2C above ambient @ idle and 8C above ambient on full load with max OC for now
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Tossing in som pics of it as well


Whoa nice







I'm mooning over your WC setup here! Dang. Is there like any risk of leaks..? Welcome








Quote:


> Originally Posted by *blaze2210*
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> I just did a single card run, though I did back my memory OC down a little since it apparently didn't play nicely with some parts of Crysis 3. For some reason, 3dmark keeps giving me this "Time Measuring Innacurate" message on my results, not really sure what that's about.
> 
> Single card Firestrike: http://www.3dmark.com/3dm/6951883
> 
> Current Settings:


I got that time measuring inaccurate thing when my CPU OC was too high = unstable D


Spoiler: Warning: Cat overload!



Kittens..






We sold the others, and kept the "grandma" Jade (striped) and her first daughter Lizzie (gray).







..about voltage.. I've been testing what is the voltage my card likes quite extensively and it definitively is 1.256V when boost goes on. I've now been testing if I can actually undervolt the GPU when it's not under load or under very light load, would be interesting to see! I just wish it was as easy to modify the CPU voltage steps as it is to mod GPU









A good way at least for me to test which voltage it needs was to put voltage to stock and add my stable core oc, and then put valley + heaven running at the same time and keep GPU-Z + PrecisionX open in front, adjusting the voltage upwards until it didn't throttle anymore. Then I left that there, tested a few games and did some benchmarks to check stability, and OC'd memory a bit by bit until it started giving artifacts. If I gave more than 1.256V it started crashing and sometimes even artifacting (yea weird, shouldn't happen right?!). It took 2 months to test this stuff thoroughly...maybe 20-30 hours in actual time, I think. So I hope that now these clocks are stable







BIOS that works is the one above, F1 (yea I adjusted temp targets and fan speeds until I got that checksum..lame huh..)


----------



## TopicClocker

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TheBoom*
> 
> What card are you using? Some manufacturers put hard locks on their cards voltage which may cause it to automatically revert to a lower one or throttle at some point.


I have the GTX 970 Gigabyte G1 Gaming


----------



## Wirerat

A gtx 970 @ 1506mhz 8000mem is actually faster than a factory oc asus strix gtx 980 right out of the box (no additional OC).

And after that core and mem oc is for epeen. I can add 100mhz core and 100mhz mem and valley will gain . 5fps at most.

The scaling falls off due to hw limitations.


----------



## PalominoCreek

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Wirerat*
> 
> A gtx 970 @ 1506mhz 8000mem is actually faster than a factory oc asus strix gtx 980 right out of the box (no additional OC).
> 
> And after that core and mem oc is for epeen. I can add 100mhz core and 100mhz mem and valley will gain . 5fps at most.
> 
> The scaling falls off due to hw limitations.


Isn't that already good enough?


----------



## TopicClocker

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Wirerat*
> 
> A gtx 970 @ 1506mhz 8000mem is actually faster than a factory oc asus strix gtx 980 right out of the box (no additional OC).
> 
> And after that core and mem oc is for epeen. I can add 100mhz core and 100mhz mem and valley will gain . 5fps at most.
> 
> The scaling falls off due to hw limitations.


What does a Stock 980 score in Valley 1080p Extreme HD?


----------



## ReXtN

@kanttii
Thanks mate!








I have now done som slight adjustments to it cuz i had to move the second GPU down a notch.
Here's some pics of it in it's current state












If you use quality components and fittings, and do a good job when you assemble it, then you shopuld be A-OK








I allways leaktest the system at least 2 hours after tearing down the WC setup. Leaktest without power going to the MB, GPU's and so on. Only the pump should have power during the leaktest in case of any leakage.
I have had one leak one time. That was simply because i failed to tighten a fitting enough








Im bringing my PC to al sorts of LAN events and to different pals of mine and i have never had a leak during the two years i have been Watercooling due to shipping, moving or handeling the PC.
Just remember to tighten every fitting and secure every WC component well


----------



## Cakewalk_S

Is anyone having an issue running evga oc scanner? I'm using it for testing my memory overclock because I was getting graphical errors in bf4 this morning... I can't seem to get the 3gb memory burn in test to work... Only 2gb works... Hm...


----------



## flexy123

The 3GB OC Scanner Test creates a 8GB pagefile with a GTX 970 and when you have 8GB of SYSTEM ram.
The 3GB Test creates a 10GB-12GB (+/-) pagefile if you have 16GB of system ram.

If you have pagefile disabled (dont get me started with this nonsense) or a fixed pagefile size OR not enough space on your system HD for the pagefile to be created it will crash. As a rule: Let your system handle pagefile and always make sure to have at least as much free space on your system HD as your installed system memory.

Sidenote: I havent found OC Scanner, Furmark etc. anywhere remotely useable to test for overclocks/artifacts. One reason for that is they throttle by default, the other reason OC Scanner cannot even detect "artifacts" even with visible flashes from overclocking on the screen. (In other words: It's worthless as a test).

Much better to test is Heaven Benchmark, 3DMark Firestrike and some specific tests from 3DMark06 and 3DMark11...and of course games. But my standard quick test is always Heaven Benchmark at Ultra/Extreme. I'd say if you can run Heaven, Firestrike, 3DM06+11 and you dont see any artifacts, flashing etc. an overclock is likely to be stable.


----------



## blaze2210

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Cakewalk_S*
> 
> Is anyone having an issue running evga oc scanner? I'm using it for testing my memory overclock because I was getting graphical errors in bf4 this morning... I can't seem to get the 3gb memory burn in test to work... Only 2gb works... Hm...


The OC Scanner is one of those programs that has never worked properly for me. It's one of those things that sounds like a really good idea, but just doesn't seem to function the way its supposed to.

Furmark can be useful, provided you're using the right settings - otherwise it just causes throttling, which makes it useless.


----------



## Cakewalk_S

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *flexy123*
> 
> The 3GB OC Scanner Test creates a 8GB pagefile with a GTX 970 and when you have 8GB of SYSTEM ram.
> The 3GB Test creates a 10GB-12GB (+/-) pagefile if you have 16GB of system ram.
> 
> If you have pagefile disabled (dont get me started with this nonsense) or a fixed pagefile size OR not enough space on your system HD for the pagefile to be created it will crash. As a rule: Let your system handle pagefile and always make sure to have at least as much free space on your system HD as your installed system memory.
> 
> Sidenote: I havent found OC Scanner, Furmark etc. anywhere remotely useable to test for overclocks/artifacts. One reason for that is they throttle by default, the other reason OC Scanner cannot even detect "artifacts" even with visible flashes from overclocking on the screen. (In other words: It's worthless as a test).
> 
> Much better to test is Heaven Benchmark, 3DMark Firestrike and some specific tests from 3DMark06 and 3DMark11...and of course games. But my standard quick test is always Heaven Benchmark at Ultra/Extreme. I'd say if you can run Heaven, Firestrike, 3DM06+11 and you dont see any artifacts, flashing etc. an overclock is likely to be stable.


Thanks for the info, rep+

I use all those programs I just thought it was odd that all of a sudden I get graphic issues in bf4 and no other games... Im a bit worri3d.ive had this issue in the past with fc3. I think it actually may have something to do with my system memory overclock. I'll back that off a tad and try again.


----------



## ModChipGuy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *blaze2210*
> 
> Depends on what you're trying to do.
> These are pretty much always the main choices when it comes to video card overclocking.


I put all my settings back to stock, and I'm still hitting PerfCap Reason 4, even on low gpu load.

GPU-ZSensorLog.txt 920k .txt file


----------



## blaze2210

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ModChipGuy*
> 
> I put all my settings back to stock, and I'm still hitting PerfCap Reason 4, even on low gpu load.
> 
> GPU-ZSensorLog.txt 920k .txt file


At stock, there are voltage limits. To save time, can you put the actual reason here, instead of the number? In the sensors tab of GPU-Z, it will tell you the reason. Then with that reason, a post I made a couple/few pages back will tell you what the reason means.









NOTE: Any reason why you couldn't just paste the relevant text from that file in here? I'm not very trusting of people online, especially new people to a forum (no offense intended), so that text file will never get downloaded by me.


----------



## ModChipGuy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *blaze2210*
> 
> At stock, there are voltage limits. To save time, can you put the actual reason here, instead of the number? In the sensors tab of GPU-Z, it will tell you the reason. Then with that reason, a post I made a couple/few pages back will tell you what the reason means.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> NOTE: Any reason why you couldn't just paste the relevant text from that file in here? I'm not very trusting of people online, especially new people to a forum (no offense intended), so that text file will never get downloaded by me.


Still learning is my reason, .

Looks like the card is getting:
vRel = Reliability. Indicating perf is limited by reliability voltage.



Is this normal at stock while playing a game?


----------



## PalominoCreek

I oc'd my GPU a little further, tried Firestrike today and I got like 8 more points than before however the curious thing is I scored less points in both graphics and physics score but the combined points were higher. How the heck D:


----------



## blaze2210

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ModChipGuy*
> 
> Still learning is my reason, .
> 
> Looks like the card is getting:
> vRel = Reliability. Indicating perf is limited by reliability voltage.
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Is this normal at stock while playing a game?


That's normal, the stock BIOS has limits in place to maintain the stock clock speeds.


----------



## Wirerat

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TopicClocker*
> 
> What does a Stock 980 score in Valley 1080p Extreme HD?


stock 980 like a reference 980? no idea. But less than the strix 980. Thats a factory oc asus strix 980 in my post.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *PalominoCreek*
> 
> Isn't that already good enough?


yes it is.

I see people battling these cards for 40-60mhz past 1500mhz for nothing but the validation basically.


----------



## Hequaqua

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ModChipGuy*
> 
> Still learning is my reason, .
> 
> Looks like the card is getting:
> vRel = Reliability. Indicating perf is limited by reliability voltage.
> 
> 
> 
> Is this normal at stock while playing a game?


I had that at stock, benchmarking and gaming. I modded the power table in the bios. They only thing I get now it Pwr, for just a second, and not all the time.


----------



## blaze2210

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Wirerat*
> 
> I see people battling these cards for 40-60mhz past 1500mhz for nothing but the validation basically.


Exactly. I run my cards at 1506, and get the nice high and steady framerates that my 144hz monitor likes.







Plus, after the CLP, my fans don't even need to turn on unless I'm running a benchmark, or at a heavy point in a game. So around 1500mhz seems to be the sweet spot for these cards.


----------



## ReXtN

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *PalominoCreek*
> 
> I oc'd my GPU a little further, tried Firestrike today and I got like 8 more points than before however the curious thing is I scored less points in both graphics and physics score but the combined points were higher. How the heck D:


Have you change something in your system? CPU OC or RAM?
Have you change/updated some drivers?

When I OC'd my 970's Im hitting a point where the score is dropping even though my max clock is rising. This is due to throttling i believe in my case.
You should try to OC the GPU a bit more to see if the score picks up again.
Try the same OC's as the previous result, just to check if you get around the same score as you did back then.

I hope this helps a bit









- ReXtN


----------



## DeathAngel74

highest gfx score so far, although physx score went down
http://www.3dmark.com/compare/fs/4841885/fs/4841718


----------



## mutatedknutz

Guys i currently own an r9 280 on my system, so far its good.
I mostly play dota 2 on it. It runs at 120fps without a problem.
I game at 1080p both on my computer monitor and Tv.
But i wanted to get a new card by selling my current 280, Am actually waiting for the 300 series for its pricing and performance. If the amd 300 series are not good enough ill get the gtx 970 or 980.
So heres the question,
1) Gtx 970 costs 425$ here in India and the Gtx 980 costs 710$ here. Yeah in India prices are high.
So i want to know if the almost 300$ money is worth to get a gtx 980? I can get the gtx 970 easily but ill have to convince my dad a little for the gtx 980.
I am a bang for buck guy, so i dont want to spend extra 300$ and get very less performance increase.
2)And is the 3.5gb a big thing in games?
3)Ive read the i can overclock the 970 to the same clocks as 980, if this is possible then itll be great.
My current rig is the one below. I got the 280 and in few weeks the 970 got launched








Would be great if youll would help me


----------



## ModChipGuy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mutatedknutz*
> 
> Guys i currently own an r9 280 on my system, so far its good.
> I mostly play dota 2 on it. It runs at 120fps without a problem.
> I game at 1080p both on my computer monitor and Tv.
> But i wanted to get a new card by selling my current 280, Am actually waiting for the 300 series for its pricing and performance. If the amd 300 series are not good enough ill get the gtx 970 or 980.
> So heres the question,
> 1) Gtx 970 costs 425$ here in India and the Gtx 980 costs 710$ here. Yeah in India prices are high.
> So i want to know if the almost 300$ money is worth to get a gtx 980? I can get the gtx 970 easily but ill have to convince my dad a little for the gtx 980.
> I am a bang for buck guy, so i dont want to spend extra 300$ and get very less performance increase.
> 2)And is the 3.5gb a big thing in games?
> 3)Ive read the i can overclock the 970 to the same clocks as 980, if this is possible then itll be great.
> My current rig is the one below. I got the 280 and in few weeks the 970 got launched
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Would be great if youll would help me


I was kinda in the same boat between, the 970 or 980. If your a bang per buck guy the gtx 970 is the way to go if you planning on gaming at 1080p. If you plan on gaming higher it might be worth getting the 980. Either way it's going to be hard to tell until 300s come out, I was too impatient to wait to find out.


----------



## PalominoCreek

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ReXtN*
> 
> Have you change something in your system? CPU OC or RAM?
> Have you change/updated some drivers?
> 
> When I OC'd my 970's Im hitting a point where the score is dropping even though my max clock is rising. This is due to throttling i believe in my case.
> You should try to OC the GPU a bit more to see if the score picks up again.
> Try the same OC's as the previous result, just to check if you get around the same score as you did back then.
> 
> I hope this helps a bit
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> - ReXtN


Overall score went up if only by a bit so I don't think anything happened. It was only like a 10mhz clock increase though, I didn't expect to see much of a change.


----------



## ar3f

Just got a FTW+.

It uses Elpida memory, ASIC 68.9% for $385!

Oh, you get a free EVGA poster to hang on the wall for the money too


----------



## hazard99

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mutatedknutz*
> 
> Guys i currently own an r9 280 on my system, so far its good.
> I mostly play dota 2 on it. It runs at 120fps without a problem.
> I game at 1080p both on my computer monitor and Tv.
> But i wanted to get a new card by selling my current 280, Am actually waiting for the 300 series for its pricing and performance. If the amd 300 series are not good enough ill get the gtx 970 or 980.
> So heres the question,
> 1) Gtx 970 costs 425$ here in India and the Gtx 980 costs 710$ here. Yeah in India prices are high.
> So i want to know if the almost 300$ money is worth to get a gtx 980? I can get the gtx 970 easily but ill have to convince my dad a little for the gtx 980.
> I am a bang for buck guy, so i dont want to spend extra 300$ and get very less performance increase.
> 2)And is the 3.5gb a big thing in games?
> 3)Ive read the i can overclock the 970 to the same clocks as 980, if this is possible then itll be great.
> My current rig is the one below. I got the 280 and in few weeks the 970 got launched
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Would be great if youll would help me


If you mostly play dota2 I don't think I'd find it worth it. That entire thing with the ram doesn't even come up on my System, so for me the 970 is worth. Though I couldn't justify the upgrade I'd I was in your position.


----------



## Hequaqua

Well....after having this card for a while, and modding the bios many many times. I have finally settled on 1455/[email protected] I haven't seen any degradation in gaming. I think I've done enough benchmarking to see what this card is capable of. I game at 1080 so I don't see any advantage pegging this card to the upper limits of what I have reached. I also [email protected] and really don't want to run my card wide open all day. I was getting a PWR Perfcap reason, but with this bios, I haven't seen it, not yet anyway.









Here are a couple of screenshots:

Battlefield 4:


[email protected]:


MSI GTX970 4G Gaming(modded bios):

Hequaqua1455.zip 136k .zip file


----------



## broodeeck

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Hequaqua*
> 
> Well....after having this card for a while, and modding the bios many many times. I have finally settled on 1455/[email protected] I haven't seen any degradation in gaming. I think I've done enough benchmarking to see what this card is capable of. I game at 1080 so I don't see any advantage pegging this card to the upper limits of what I have reached. I also [email protected] and really don't want to run my card wide open all day. I was getting a PWR Perfcap reason, but with this bios, I haven't seen it, not yet anyway.


The most important is your own satisfaction. It doesnt matter how high your settings are, if it is good for you and you are enjoying it in every single game, then its perfect!


----------



## Hequaqua

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *broodeeck*
> 
> The most important is your own satisfaction. It doesnt matter how high your settings are, if it is good for you and you are enjoying it in every single game, then its perfect!


I know. I've been all over......Stock....1556/8000, 1509/8000.....have hit 1590/8200+. I think for the moment I am very happy. Temps are nice, TDP is good, and NO PERFCAP reasons.







(Firestirke has been ran for 167 times since I got the card, lol)

I can still up the settings via AB if I want or need to, but don't really see a need. I may move it again, who knows....lmao


----------



## Wirerat

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ar3f*
> 
> Just got a FTW+.
> 
> It uses Elpida memory, ASIC 68.9% for $385!
> 
> Oh, you get a free EVGA poster to hang on the wall for the money too


Sucks they fixed the cooler issues from the first ftw but swapped out the sammy mems.

My ftw can run memory at 8100mhz with the water block.


----------



## kanttii

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ReXtN*
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> @kanttii
> Thanks mate!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I have now done som slight adjustments to it cuz i had to move the second GPU down a notch.
> Here's some pics of it in it's current state
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> If you use quality components and fittings, and do a good job when you assemble it, then you shopuld be A-OK
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I allways leaktest the system at least 2 hours after tearing down the WC setup. Leaktest without power going to the MB, GPU's and so on. Only the pump should have power during the leaktest in case of any leakage.
> I have had one leak one time. That was simply because i failed to tighten a fitting enough
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Im bringing my PC to al sorts of LAN events and to different pals of mine and i have never had a leak during the two years i have been Watercooling due to shipping, moving or handeling the PC.
> Just remember to tighten every fitting and secure every WC component well


Thanks for the tips! Geez that setup looks SWEET!
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mutatedknutz*
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> Guys i currently own an r9 280 on my system, so far its good.
> I mostly play dota 2 on it. It runs at 120fps without a problem.
> I game at 1080p both on my computer monitor and Tv.
> But i wanted to get a new card by selling my current 280, Am actually waiting for the 300 series for its pricing and performance. If the amd 300 series are not good enough ill get the gtx 970 or 980.
> So heres the question,
> 1) Gtx 970 costs 425$ here in India and the Gtx 980 costs 710$ here. Yeah in India prices are high.
> So i want to know if the almost 300$ money is worth to get a gtx 980? I can get the gtx 970 easily but ill have to convince my dad a little for the gtx 980.
> I am a bang for buck guy, so i dont want to spend extra 300$ and get very less performance increase.
> 2)And is the 3.5gb a big thing in games?
> 3)Ive read the i can overclock the 970 to the same clocks as 980, if this is possible then itll be great.
> My current rig is the one below. I got the 280 and in few weeks the 970 got launched
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Would be great if youll would help me


Yeah the 970 is the best if you want the most bang for the buck. Of course, if you plan on playing GTA V maxed out at 1440p you should get the 980 and OC it to the max, but if not, 970 is better than great! I can run that game at 60FPS 99% of the time with occasional dips to 52-55 if there's both tons of grass AND explosions around, with mostly very high settings. As Wirerat said, this 970 when overclocked nicely can easily surpass a stock 980 and even some of the factory OC'd ones - so if you really wanna upgrade, go for it







but yea if it's for games that already run very well, I don't really see a reason to use any more money. But if you're gonna play more demanding games more often and want better graphics in them, then a 970 would be good.

Of course if you overclock the 980 to it's max it is a lot faster than a 970 oc'd to the max.. but yeah. Better to get 2 970's if you wanna spend more.


----------



## moccor

I have a odd problem which all of a sudden came up - I get weird artifacts in web browsers and very rarely in low-intensive games (hearthstone is the only I can think of). I have had 1 Nvidia driver crash (coincidentally 30min ago when I did a fresh driver install with DDU) no BSOD, no overheating (that I know of), the GPU is 34C idle with this Kraken G10 and doesn't go above 50C even when I play GTA5. I don't get artifacts in GTA5 or LoL. It seems like the voltage is too low on the GPU when in the idle/lower power mode, except I never touched the BIOS and I put Precision X back to default. I do however have my CPU undervolted quite a bit, but I took a screenshot of said artifacts and viewed them in MS photo viewer and they were still in the pic, so that rules out the monitor. It doesn't always show the artifacts though, they come and go randomly it seems. I'm using balanced power mode.

It's a GTX 970 G1. Haven't really kept up with my sig.


----------



## barte

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Hequaqua*
> 
> Well....after having this card for a while, and modding the bios many many times. I have finally settled on 1455/[email protected] I haven't seen any degradation in gaming. I think I've done enough benchmarking to see what this card is capable of. I game at 1080 so I don't see any advantage pegging this card to the upper limits of what I have reached. I also [email protected] and really don't want to run my card wide open all day. I was getting a PWR Perfcap reason, but with this bios, I haven't seen it, not yet anyway.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Here are a couple of screenshots:
> 
> Battlefield 4:
> 
> 
> [email protected]:
> 
> 
> MSI GTX970 4G Gaming(modded bios):
> 
> Hequaqua1455.zip 136k .zip file


Hi all, my first post here,

I got 2 msi gtx 970 running In sli do you think I can run yours bios without any problems? I`m a bit nob when comes to editing volts... I try few different bios but yours look sweet. My biggest problem was cards running in slight different voltages with same settings in AB

Thanks

Bart


----------



## blaze2210

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *barte*
> 
> Hi all, my first post here,
> 
> I got 2 msi gtx 970 running In sli do you think I can run yours bios without any problems? I`m a bit nob when comes to editing volts... I try few different bios but yours look sweet. My biggest problem was cards running in slight different voltages with same settings in AB
> 
> Thanks
> 
> Bart


You'd be better off copying the settings from that BIOS into yours, rather than flashing a different BIOS to your card.


----------



## WiLd FyeR

Chose the 970 over the 960. It seems like a better buy paying the extra $100 over the 960.


----------



## Hequaqua

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *barte*
> 
> Hi all, my first post here,
> 
> I got 2 msi gtx 970 running In sli do you think I can run yours bios without any problems? I`m a bit nob when comes to editing volts... I try few different bios but yours look sweet. My biggest problem was cards running in slight different voltages with same settings in AB
> 
> Thanks
> 
> Bart


You could try. I wouldn't use mine, but copy the settings to eidt yours. Make sure you back up your original bios. Keep me posted.


----------



## Hequaqua

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *moccor*
> 
> I have a odd problem which all of a sudden came up - I get weird artifacts in web browsers and very rarely in low-intensive games (hearthstone is the only I can think of). I have had 1 Nvidia driver crash (coincidentally 30min ago when I did a fresh driver install with DDU) no BSOD, no overheating (that I know of), the GPU is 34C idle with this Kraken G10 and doesn't go above 50C even when I play GTA5. I don't get artifacts in GTA5 or LoL. It seems like the voltage is too low on the GPU when in the idle/lower power mode, except I never touched the BIOS and I put Precision X back to default. I do however have my CPU undervolted quite a bit, but I took a screenshot of said artifacts and viewed them in MS photo viewer and they were still in the pic, so that rules out the monitor. It doesn't always show the artifacts though, they come and go randomly it seems. I'm using balanced power mode.
> 
> It's a GTX 970 G1. Haven't really kept up with my sig.


Disable hardware acceleration in your browser and see if that helps. If's it already disabled, enable it and see what happens. I have mine disabled(Chrome) and I sit at 135 core/162 memory at idle.


----------



## blaze2210

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *WiLd FyeR*
> 
> Chose the 970 over the 960. It seems like a better buy paying the extra $100 over the 960.


It was 980 or 970 - the 960 wasn't mentioned as a possibility.


----------



## PriestOfSin

So far, I've been able to achieve the following OCs on stock voltage with my EVGA GTX970 SSC ACX2.0+

Core: 1505

Memory: 3602

Should I keep pushing? How much further can I expect to get on stock voltage?


----------



## DeathAngel74

I think igot to 1544.5/8000 with stock voltage I have the non+


----------



## flexy123

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *PriestOfSin*
> 
> So far, I've been able to achieve the following OCs on stock voltage with my EVGA GTX970 SSC ACX2.0+
> 
> Core: 1505
> 
> Memory: 3602
> 
> Should I keep pushing? How much further can I expect to get on stock voltage?


I guess SSC is binned better than the other cards, really depends on ASIC qualtiy. (You can read "ASIC Quality" with GPUZ).

70% = I'd say 1505
Very good ASICS like 80%+ maybe up to 1582. So or so, 1505 is already good, that's what mine is at. Memory anywhere 3700ish - 3950ish, in my opinion.


----------



## DeathAngel74

76%=1620/max, 1569/stable


----------



## General123




----------



## kl6mk6

Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!



Quote:


> Originally Posted by *General123*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ]





I'm pretty sure the bad frame rates have more to do with the insanely maxed AA than with the memory.


----------



## General123

1 frame per second in the menu though?


----------



## dbzakj

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ar3f*
> 
> Just got a FTW+.
> 
> It uses Elpida memory, ASIC 68.9% for $385!
> 
> Oh, you get a free EVGA poster to hang on the wall for the money too


Damn, even those come with Elpida I guess. Just looked up the ASIC on my SSC 2.0+, 76%.


----------



## TheBoom

New drivers gave me random glitches/artifacts in ACU cutscenes. Had to tone down on mem clock a little. Anyone else notice these dots in the cutscenes? I think they were always there even in stock clocks. Just that they multiplied with the new drivers.


----------



## kl6mk6

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *General123*
> 
> 1 frame per second in the menu though?


Apparently when that game is paused it is still rendering. So yeah. Notice the menu gets better after its no longer choked by 32x AA.


----------



## General123

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kl6mk6*
> 
> Apparently when that game is paused it is still rendering. So yeah. Notice the menu gets better after its no longer choked by 32x AA.


Start the video at 1:16 and watch the Vram usage and tell me that is normal. Once I turn down the settings to where I am no longer accessing that extra 512mb, the memory usage is a flat number.


----------



## WiLd FyeR

Should I remove the 750ti drivers before I install the 970?


----------



## DeathAngel74

yeah, use the latest ddu. which 970 did you end up getting?


----------



## Paztak

I just build my "console killer" to our living room and GPU in this build is Asus GeForce GTX 970 STRIX OC Edition.
On stock voltage I manage to hit solid 1500MHz (boost clock) to core and 8GHz to memory overclocks. I didn't try to find absolutely highest solid overclocks because those are good round numbers









Have to say that GTX 970 is one quiet beast, just perfect for the living room and 1080p 60fps high - settings gaming! I Love it!
The Witcher 3 and Batman comes with the card, so I call this a Great Deal. Good to be back in the green team. 7970 GHz edition was a power full card but that heat, power consumption and noise is just too much for mATX box and for living room usage.

I highly recommend the GTX 970!


----------



## DeathAngel74

when I got mine, it was just witcher 3.


----------



## ReXtN

I used DDU last night again, and a fresh driver install due to crashing randomly cuz of a driver error. The crashing stopped after this








I then ran Firestrike Extreme again and paid close attention to the PerfCap reason and boostclocks on my GPU's.
As i have previously stated i have one 73,5% ASIC card and one 60,4% ASIC card, and the difference in the voltage needed is enormous..
The 73,5% gets 1.125V while the 60,4% ASIC card gets 1.212V at +37mV. The second card hit's the power limit @ only 1400MHz and ofc the PerfCap is Vrel SLI and PWR. nothing other than what i was expecting.

The solution is a Custom BIOS i think








I have played a bit with BIOS modding, and the plan now is to make a BIOS that can go to 1.25V and a higher Power Limit.
I have made a BIOS with 1.3V and 1531MHz core and 7800Mem. As i rather just have higher power limit and Volts to start with to see what the cards can do with a bit more Voltage and power limit.

Is it just to set the voltage to be rising from CLK 30-ish and up to CLK 74 and have 1.25V on CLK 74? and core clock, memory and boost clock to stock, and changing the power values?

It would have been much appreciated if some/one of you guys could take a look at the BIOS' and make the Volt and Power limit mod?
I would like the Voltage to be 1.25V on the Max clock, and idling and so on to work as a stock BIOS. And power limit can be raised through the roof









GTX970Stockrom.zip 275k .zip file


EDIT: Or do you guys think that i can run 1.3V on max clock 24/7 with no problem for 1-2 years? Both will Idle and clock down as normal, so it's just while gaming and benching the cards actually gets 1.3V though..
Both cards are under water btw


----------



## Gobigorgohome

Anyone know if the late batches of the EVGA GTX 970 SSC come with Samsung, Hynix or Elpida memory?


----------



## joeh4384

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Gobigorgohome*
> 
> Anyone know if the late batches of the EVGA GTX 970 SSC come with Samsung, Hynix or Elpida memory?


I got one two weeks ago and it came with Samsung memory.


----------



## broodeeck

Guys, are you ready for real tests in Witcher 3? I hope this game will proof my card stability at 1557/8200. Tomorrow!


----------



## DeathAngel74

Wild Hunt driver is out


----------



## Mr-Dark

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DeathAngel74*
> 
> Wild Hunt driver is out


Install the driver now but have problem couldnt set the screen dynamic range to Full Back to 350.12


----------



## PureBlackFire

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *WiLd FyeR*
> 
> Chose the 970 over the 960. It seems like a better buy paying the extra $100 over the 960.


good move. the 970 has better bang for buck and is just so much better.


----------



## DeathAngel74

I've been running my card at 1.3125v(gpuz reports 1.2750v)for almost 3 weeks. Only while benching or gaming though. I wonder if our overclocks will remain stable after upgrading to 352.86...


----------



## dbzakj

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DeathAngel74*
> 
> when I got mine, it was just witcher 3.


Me too, but it was 2 days before they added Arkham, newegg gave it to me anyways when I asked!
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Gobigorgohome*
> 
> Anyone know if the late batches of the EVGA GTX 970 SSC come with Samsung, Hynix or Elpida memory?


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *joeh4384*
> 
> I got one two weeks ago and it came with Samsung memory.


Got mine 2 weeks ago, Elpida, as well as another guy here, so it's random.


----------



## broodeeck

Latest drivers (352.86) and still stable my game set (1557/8200) clocks!









http://www.3dmark.com/3dm/7009243


----------



## Hequaqua

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *broodeeck*
> 
> Latest drivers (352.86) and still stable my game set (1557/8200) clocks!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> http://www.3dmark.com/3dm/7009243


http://www.3dmark.com/compare/fs/4855248/fs/4854397

Mine seem to be about in line with yours. My cpu was at 4.5....I can't touch 4.7 with mine.









As far a GPU....less than 1 fps difference in most of the graphic tests.


----------



## Grzesiek1010

i have problem with my msi gtx 970 gaming 4gb :/

vddc max is 1.0370 :/


----------



## WiLd FyeR

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DeathAngel74*
> 
> yeah, use the latest ddu. which 970 did you end up getting?


Got the 970SSC 2.0+ free backplate and games promo.


----------



## broodeeck

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Grzesiek1010*
> 
> i have problem with my msi gtx 970 gaming 4gb :/
> 
> vddc max is 1.0370 :/


Its not max value, its current I guess, you have to change for max in table (press black arrow and choose).


----------



## WiLd FyeR

Will the monitor keep working if I delete the Nvidia 750ti drivers?

Or do I need to hook up the monitor to the internal CPU graphic and delete the drivers from there?

Or will the 750ti drivers get over written when I install the 970 drivers?


----------



## AngryGoldfish

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *WiLd FyeR*
> 
> Will the monitor keep working if I delete the Nvidia 750ti drivers?
> 
> Or do I need to hook up the monitor to the internal CPU graphic and delete the drivers from there?
> 
> Or will the 750ti drivers get over written when I install the 970 drivers?


Disabling or removing your GPU drivers does not stop your monitor from working. You can still run a system without dedicated nVidia drivers.


----------



## WiLd FyeR

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *AngryGoldfish*
> 
> Disabling or removing your GPU drivers does not stop your monitor from working. You can still run a system without dedicated nVidia drivers.


Thanks for the clarification. REP+


----------



## AngryGoldfish

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *WiLd FyeR*
> 
> Thanks for the clarification. REP+


No bother, sure.







Thanks for the rep.


----------



## PalominoCreek

Installing new drivers now, let's hope I don't get any black screens. I don't want to have to open up my case once again.


----------



## dbzakj

I installed the 352 drivers and Afterburner started going bat****, I was just increasing mem mhz by a bit and then it shot voltage, mem, and core mhz up to 3349547 or some absolutely insane number. I restarted and it's behaving normally again but does that normally happen after a driver install without a restart?


----------



## General123

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dbzakj*
> 
> I installed the 352 drivers and Afterburner started going bat****, I was just increasing mem mhz by a bit and then it shot voltage, mem, and core mhz up to 3349547 or some absolutely insane number. I restarted and it's behaving normally again but does that normally happen after a driver install without a restart?


Yep, you could just close it and reopen it as well.


----------



## DeathAngel74

so far ok, don't want to jynx it though


----------



## Hequaqua

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DeathAngel74*
> 
> so far ok, don't want to jynx it though


What were you running when you took these. I mean, the memory usage is only 150mb? Just curious.


----------



## DeathAngel74

epsxe and ppsspp, IE11, youtube, POWERDVD w/Witch Hunter RObin, gpu-z render test..trying to see if it would crash


----------



## Hequaqua

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DeathAngel74*
> 
> epsxe and ppsspp, IE11, youtube, POWERDVD w/Witch Hunter RObin, gpu-z render test..trying to see if it would crash


But your memory usage is @150mb.


----------



## DeathAngel74

/me shrugs


Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!







http://www.3dmark.com/3dm/7015791


----------



## Hequaqua

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DeathAngel74*
> 
> /me shrugs
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> http://www.3dmark.com/3dm/7015791




This is an example of why I'm leary about just posting GPU-Z screenshots. We can see that my card isn't really under load. Only 263mb of memory, and a TDP of 60.5%@1630, and a temp of 54°(C).

http://www.3dmark.com/fs/4855248

Not best run ever, but a decent one.


----------



## DeathAngel74

I getcha. Was just trying to see if people were paranoid and if I could make it crash with everything I could think of running at once, lol. sorry for the confusion.


----------



## Hequaqua

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DeathAngel74*
> 
> I getcha. Was just trying to see if people were paranoid and if I could make it crash with everything I could think of running at once, lol. sorry for the confusion.


No problem. I wasn't implying anything really. I understand what you are trying to do. If you really want to load up your card, this is what I do. I run Valley in windowed mode, and start like 2-3 of them. You can see it work it's a$$ off to try and render. You can also see how the 3.5gm Vram issue will raise its head if you open enough windows running Valley. I posted a test doing it.....a long time ago in this thread.

Have you OC'd your CPU yet? Would love to see a run at 1571 and your CPU cranked up.


----------



## DeathAngel74

4.5ghz


http://www.3dmark.com/3dm/7015791


----------



## Hequaqua

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DeathAngel74*
> 
> 4.5ghz


Oh yeah, I remember seeing that on your FIrestrike results....sorry. lol

Here is the post with the windowed valley test.

http://www.overclock.net/t/1514085/official-nvidia-gtx-970-owners-club/13420#post_23581985

I hit 4.6 to produce my highest Firestrike result, but it is no where near stable at that speed.

http://www.3dmark.com/fs/4813714

CPU Validation:
http://valid.x86.fr/y7ebss

EDIT: Added CPU Validation. Note: I'm not sure what my voltage at 4.5 is. I wan't to say 1.288v. I wouldn't swear to that though.


----------



## DeathAngel74

that was my score with 2x960's


----------



## DeathAngel74

wonder how my system would run with a custom WC loop?


----------



## Hequaqua

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DeathAngel74*
> 
> wonder how my system would run with a custom WC loop?


I'm sure not as hot....lol

I'm a bit paranoid about a loop. I know the chances are slim to having a complete disaster, but still. I have a Corsair H60 and it keeps it pretty cool for what I do. I use [email protected], @3.9ghz my temps stay right around 60°(C) most of the day.

EDIT: I am thinking of getting the Swiftech 240x though.


----------



## DeathAngel74

I have that big a$$ Enermax ETS T40-BK keeps cpu between 27-60C


----------



## Hequaqua

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DeathAngel74*
> 
> I have that big a$$ Enermax ETS T40-BK keeps cpu between 27-60C


This is what I had before the H60:

http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16835494014

It kept my temps under load around 65°. I loved it, just wanted more room in my case.

Edit: I'm not sure why everyone says the Corsair fans are good. I think they suck. I put my two Lepa fans on the H60. I got better temps, and about half as loud as the Corsair.


----------



## DeathAngel74

http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16835214041&cm_re=enermax_etsa_t40-_-35-214-041-_-Product


----------



## Hequaqua

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DeathAngel74*
> 
> 
> http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16835214041&cm_re=enermax_etsa_t40-_-35-214-041-_-Product


Here is just one, there are more on my profile.


----------



## DeathAngel74

Nice! I'm not going to complain...My wife handed me the credit card and said "Happy Father's Day" and walked off.


----------



## Hequaqua

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DeathAngel74*
> 
> Nice! I'm not going to complain...My wife handed me the credit card and said "Happy Father's Day" and walked off.


LOL......









I bought mine over time.....my current rig started out as a Dell Inspirion 660. LOL I have since bought enough to build mine, and my son's computer. I still have the Dell, I upgraded it too. It's stock plus a SSD and a Radeon 7750 I think. It's a pretty decent computer. Trying to sell it. Hard to do in this small town.


----------



## DeathAngel74

LOL! Seriously? Mine started as a Dell XPS 8700...12gb ram, gtx720, 1 tb hdd, 460wpsu, Z87 chipset, i5-4460. I put the Dell back together and am waiting on my brother to give me the money....then flash the gtx 750 with custom bios and install windows 7. I swapped out the Dell PSU for a Corsair CX750M


----------



## Hequaqua

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DeathAngel74*
> 
> LOL! Seriously? Mine started as a Dell XPS 8700...12gb ram, gtx720, 1 tb hdd, 460wpsu, Z87 chipset, i5-4460. I put the Dell back together and am waiting on my brother to give me the money....then flash the gtx 750 with custom bios and install windows 7. I swapped out the Dell PSU for a Corsair CX750M


I've had 3 Dells.....NEVER HAD A HARDWARE FAILURE in any of them. I actually still have my 4700 with XP on it in the shop. lol The only hardware failure I've had in the 15+ years is a Radeon X300 GPU. It overheated and fried 4 transistors on it. Oh wait, I had a DVD drive go bad. Both of these failures where upgrades and not from Dell at all though.


----------



## DeathAngel74

I bought the dell for $750, gonna sell it to my older brother for $375. Niece going to prom, so gonna help him out a little.
Computers in general have come a long way...my first pc in 1984(I was only10) cost $1400...My first computer below


Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


----------



## DeathAngel74

Does anyone that owns the Best Buy SSC acx2.0 know if the EK-FC970 fits our cards???


----------



## OkanG

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DeathAngel74*
> 
> Does anyone that owns the Best Buy SSC acx2.0 know if the EK-FC970 fits our cards???


I don't know if your model name is wrong or the picture, because this is what I got when I pasted the name into EK's website:

http://www.coolingconfigurator.com/waterblock/3831109869413

If that is indeed the block you meant, you can check that list for your card to see if it is compatible


----------



## TheBoom

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dbzakj*
> 
> I installed the 352 drivers and Afterburner started going bat****, I was just increasing mem mhz by a bit and then it shot voltage, mem, and core mhz up to 3349547 or some absolutely insane number. I restarted and it's behaving normally again but does that normally happen after a driver install without a restart?


That would happen if you install new drivers with Afterburner on. It's best to always revert settings and exit AB before doing a driver update/install. Also try to use a clean install everytime to avoid any leftover conflicts.


----------



## Gobigorgohome

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DeathAngel74*
> 
> Does anyone that owns the Best Buy SSC acx2.0 know if the EK-FC970 fits our cards???


Check the part number of your card at EVGA.com or at "Best Buy", if it is the card with this (04G-P4-3975-KR) product number (this is the ACX 2.0+) it will not fit any of the EK-waterblocks. In the other end, if you have the 04G-P4-2975-KR it will fit (at least according to EK-Cooling configurator).


----------



## DeathAngel74

p/n 04g-p4-3979-kb, p/n 100-bp-0972-b9 backplate fits my card if that helps. same pcb as p/n 04g-p4-2975-kr


----------



## Wirerat

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DeathAngel74*
> 
> p/n 04g-p4-3979-kb, p/n 100-bp-0972-b9 backplate fits my card if that helps. same pcb as p/n 04g-p4-2975-kr


Does your card have avx 2.0 or 2.0+. if its plus then no wb.

edit.

it looks like those are regular 2.0 acx so bitspower and ek make blocks.


----------



## DeathAngel74

thank god. cool guys +rep, thanks again


----------



## Pestilaence

Hey guys,
I've been trying to find a water block for my Nvidia reference GTX970, but for some reason can't. I see one for the reference 980 on EK's site, but I'm not sure if it would fit my card. I'm looking for a black acetal, full cover version. I've browsed through this thread, and used the search function of the site, but I'm obviously missing the info. Could anyone help out and point me in the right direction? Thanks.

*Edit*
Nevermind; I was able to verify through EK's site that the block I found for the 980 will fit my 970.


----------



## Wirerat

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Pestilaence*
> 
> Hey guys,
> I've been trying to find a water block for my Nvidia reference GTX970, but for some reason can't. I see one for the reference 980 on EK's site, but I'm not sure if it would fit my card. I'm looking for a black acetal, full cover version. I've browsed through this thread, and used the search function of the site, but I'm obviously missing the info. Could anyone help out and point me in the right direction? Thanks.


if you are talking about the Titan cooler 970 then yes it is on a ref 980 pcb.

This 970 is also on that same 980 pcb. MSI Graphics Cards GTX 970 4GD5 OC https://www.amazon.com/dp/B00OC2CFYG/ref=cm_sw_r_awd_9P0wvb18GE1J2

the ek cooling configurer shows the ref 980 fitting the above 970. its the same on the Titan cooler 970.


----------



## Pestilaence

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Wirerat*
> 
> if you are talking about the Titan cooler 970 then yes it is on a ref 980 pcb.


Yep, just found that out. Thanks


----------



## Rickyrozay209

so if my cards power limit is 110% but I'm hitting about 112% what exactly does that mean?


----------



## Wirerat

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Rickyrozay209*
> 
> so if my cards power limit is 110% but I'm hitting about 112% what exactly does that mean?


means it's pulling 2% more power than the tdp limit. It may also mean it's throttling.


----------



## TopicClocker

Mine throttles as soon as I give my GPU +40mv, I'm done overclocking I can't be bothered lol, 1550MHz is fine though.


----------



## Rickyrozay209

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Wirerat*
> 
> means it's pulling 2% more power than the tdp limit. It may also mean it's throttling.


hmm its never gotten that high before when playing anything else. I only notice it playing the witcher 3 with these new drivers 352.86 which seem to be somewhat problematic to say the least.

I checked gpuz and didn't notice anything unusual with my core clock, it was steady. Would it be worth it to increase the power limit with bios editing? I'm using an msi 970 stock voltage at 1527mhz/8000mhz


----------



## OkanG

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Rickyrozay209*
> 
> hmm its never gotten that high before when playing anything else. I only notice it playing the witcher 3 with these new drivers 352.86 which seem to be somewhat problematic to say the least.
> 
> I checked gpuz and didn't notice anything unusual with my core clock, it was steady. Would it be worth it to increase the power limit with bios editing? I'm using an msi 970 stock voltage at 1527mhz/8000mhz


Whether it's worth it is entirely up to you. You could try and see if you like it. I've never been a fan of changing the BIOS, but I'm quite a casual compared to most users on here lol


----------



## Rickyrozay209

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *OkanG*
> 
> Whether it's worth it is entirely up to you. You could try and see if you like it. I've never been a fan of changing the BIOS, but I'm quite a casual compared to most users on here lol


aha yea I hear you, anything I can do with just afterburner is enough for me but I might give this a try if I knew what I was doing.


----------



## doza

anyone noticed increase in gpu temp's under witcher3/newest nvidia driver ?

i just started game and normaly in games i had around 60c now witcher 3 brings card to 77c :S

http://postimg.org/image/fvli720fh/full/
free image host


----------



## blaze2210

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *doza*
> 
> anyone noticed increase in gpu temp's under witcher3/newest nvidia driver ?
> 
> i just started game and normaly in games i had around 60c now witcher 3 brings card to 77c :S
> free image host


Well, from the look of it, you seem to have quite a few of the graphical options enabled, which does put strain on the GPU and causes heat. I guess it also comes down to what other games you're comparing temps with.


----------



## Mr-Dark

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *doza*
> 
> anyone noticed increase in gpu temp's under witcher3/newest nvidia driver ?
> 
> i just started game and normaly in games i had around 60c now witcher 3 brings card to 77c :S
> 
> http://postimg.org/image/fvli720fh/full/
> free image host


I can confirm this too i see now 74/63c for my 970s never hit 70c in any game before

even with bf4 i see now 73/64c before 69/62c


----------



## RaleighStClair

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mr-Dark*
> 
> I can confirm this too i see now 74/63c for my 970s never hit 70c in any game before
> 
> even with bf4 i see now 73/64c before 69/62c


Same here. I believe it's the new drivers + hairworks. I got rid of both.


----------



## blaze2210

Well, unfortunately 3dmark doesn't seem to want to actually start up for me, so a Valley screen will have to do. So close to 5K....











EDIT: Stupid SystemInfo apparently didn't update, so 3dmark wouldn't run - janky program. Anyways, was able to make a Firestrike run:

http://www.3dmark.com/fs/4867118


----------



## Rickyrozay209

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *doza*
> 
> anyone noticed increase in gpu temp's under witcher3/newest nvidia driver ?
> 
> i just started game and normaly in games i had around 60c now witcher 3 brings card to 77c :S
> 
> http://postimg.org/image/fvli720fh/full/
> free image host


same thing here. witcher 3 is bringing my game to 70c and tdp over to 112% while GTA 5 and every other game basically maxed out like this one never go over 105%, well on the older drivers at least. Plus these new drivers are always crashing in game and out.

if you guys reverted back to GTA 5 drivers hows the performance?


----------



## Xeno1

Valley stable 5 runs


----------



## Xeno1

well i cant delete it


----------



## blaze2210

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Xeno1*
> 
> 3 runs


The exact same screenshot?


----------



## Xeno1

i did not buy the version that lets u loop it. I did save a few shots towards the end-


----------



## Mr-Dark

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Rickyrozay209*
> 
> same thing here. witcher 3 is bringing my game to 70c and tdp over to 112% while GTA 5 and every other game basically maxed out like this one never go over 105%, well on the older drivers at least. Plus these new drivers are always crashing in game and out.
> 
> if you guys reverted back to GTA 5 drivers hows the performance?


I dont have any crash its just the temp

the driver 350.12 + the withcer 3 give me very bad performance and no sli support


----------



## clubbin09

http://www.3dmark.com/3dm/7028632?

http://www.3dmark.com/3dm/6972183?

http://www.3dmark.com/3dm/6972141?

my asus GTX 970s under water


----------



## Xeno1

I dream of Sli


----------



## JTHMfreak

After I raise the voltage slider and click apply, it just goes back down. ***?


----------



## Hegemmon

Tsss same story like GTX 770... Have now 970 and in base clocks in 3dmark was around 10 250, and with overclock and vcore 1,250v and +160 gpu and +500 ram have 11 675... I saw people whos have around 12,5-13k points and on the clock 2000mhz... how its possible? Is my score is right? or should be better?


----------



## k-shaps

Hi All,

First post on this site. I want to OC my new EVGA GTX 970 SC ACX 2.0.

I have never OCed my GPU before. What is the safest way to do this? I want to use EVGA precision X and would ideally like to not alter my voltage.

I've heard this card can handle a 1500 core clock and 3600 memory clock. Would these be safe settings or really pushing the card to its limits? Ideally I just want to OC it to a GTX 980. Thanks in advance.


----------



## TopicClocker

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Hegemmon*
> 
> Tsss same story like GTX 770... Have now 970 and in base clocks in 3dmark was around 10 250, and with overclock and vcore 1,250v and +160 gpu and +500 ram have 11 675... I saw people whos have around 12,5-13k points and on the clock 2000mhz... how its possible? Is my score is right? or should be better?


Are you looking at the Graphics Score?
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *k-shaps*
> 
> Hi All,
> 
> First post on this site. I want to OC my new EVGA GTX 970 SC ACX 2.0.
> 
> I have never OCed my GPU before. What is the safest way to do this? I want to use EVGA precision X and would ideally like to not alter my voltage.
> 
> I've heard this card can handle a 1500 core clock and 3600 memory clock. Would these be safe settings or really pushing the card to its limits? Ideally I just want to OC it to a GTX 980. Thanks in advance.


I haven't really used EVGA Precision X much but you just raise the GPU clock offset and the Memory clock offset.

For the Core, try and start with something like 20MHz, and continue upping it by 20MHz or so, to test stability you can run Unigine Valley and see if it makes it through the benchmark, and also possibly looking for artefacts.

You also may want GPU-Z to monitor things like clocks and temperatures.

For the memory you can do the same thing, and possibly upping it in the range of 20-40MHz.

This is all without raising the voltage.


----------



## Hegemmon

Quote:


> Are you looking at the Graphics Score?


No, but there is some measurable way to feel the difference... and I wat to hear other users of this card and whats scores and mhz they get. Just want know my score is good or not.


----------



## blaze2210

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *k-shaps*
> 
> Hi All,
> 
> First post on this site. I want to OC my new EVGA GTX 970 SC ACX 2.0.
> 
> I have never OCed my GPU before. What is the safest way to do this? I want to use EVGA precision X and would ideally like to not alter my voltage.
> 
> I've heard this card can handle a 1500 core clock and 3600 memory clock. Would these be safe settings or really pushing the card to its limits? Ideally I just want to OC it to a GTX 980. Thanks in advance.


Overclocking your video card is pretty simple, and there are guides everywhere for it. Not much changes between the cards, you just increase the offsets and test (for best results, don't use Furmark) until you're stable. If you're not wanting to add any voltage, then you might not get very far, but that all comes down to your particular card - not all cards can reach the same clock speeds.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Hegemmon*
> 
> Tsss same story like GTX 770... Have now 970 and in base clocks in 3dmark was around 10 250, and with overclock and vcore 1,250v and +160 gpu and +500 ram have 11 675... I saw people whos have around 12,5-13k points and on the clock 2000mhz... how its possible? Is my score is right? or should be better?


3dmark involves more than just your video cards. Your CPU, cache, and RAM speeds also come into play. So if you're trying to compare your results to another's, you would need to match the other components and speeds as well, for a "true" apples-to-apples comparison. Otherwise, you're just looking at numbers. A person with the same exact model of 970 as you could have a 5960X that's overclocked and they would mop the floor with your score.

Also, when you're running benchmarks, try to minimize the amount of programs and such that are running in the background, as they can cause your scores to drop as well.


----------



## Hegemmon

Quote:


> 3dmark involves more than just your video cards. Your CPU, cache, and RAM speeds also come into play. So if you're trying to compare your results to another's, you would need to match the other components and speeds as well, for a "true" apples-to-apples comparison. Otherwise, you're just looking at numbers. A person with the same exact model of 970 as you could have a 5960X that's overclocked and they would mop the floor with your score.
> 
> Also, when you're running benchmarks, try to minimize the amount of programs and such that are running in the background, as they can cause your scores to drop as well.
> Edited by blaze2210 - Today at 1:41 pm


Yes I know it, but I compare this same CPU mean i7-4790k and they usually have base clock I have 4,5ghz and have worste score. And most programs have close when I run 3dmark. Most important to me is gpu oc gain, how is look with other users.


----------



## hertz9753

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Hegemmon*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> 3dmark involves more than just your video cards. Your CPU, cache, and RAM speeds also come into play. So if you're trying to compare your results to another's, you would need to match the other components and speeds as well, for a "true" apples-to-apples comparison. Otherwise, you're just looking at numbers. A person with the same exact model of 970 as you could have a 5960X that's overclocked and they would mop the floor with your score.
> 
> Also, when you're running benchmarks, try to minimize the amount of programs and such that are running in the background, as they can cause your scores to drop as well.
> Edited by blaze2210 - Today at 1:41 pm
> 
> 
> 
> Yes I know it, but I compare this same CPU mean i7-4790k and they usually have base clock I have 4,5ghz and have worste score. And most programs have close when I run 3dmark. Most important to me is gpu oc gain, how is look with other users.
Click to expand...

Motherboard model and memory size and speed would help.


----------



## Hegemmon

Quote:


> Motherboard model and memory size and speed would help.


ASRock Fatal1ty H87 Performance and 16gb ram Crucial Ballistix 1600mhz


----------



## 970Rules

:boxing3:Whats up 970 brothers!

Been playing witcher 3, i found sweet spot for my OC'ed 970 with hair works on.

I really love hair works on monsters so ever thing had to be balanced around high 50 to 60 fps range with it on.

Everything is Ultra besides these 3 things i changed:
#1 "Foliage Visibility Range" set to Medium for love of god.

You sure have your great appearance of 1000 trees with shadows waving in the wind. all that goes away is 10,000 background trees you can't seem to notice, but kill your gpu by good 10 fps or more(am not kidding).

#2 "Grass Density" is set to low, you sure have tons of 'grass" and you keep all cool plant life.

#Shadows High, can't really tell diff form ultra and high that much.

This should get you running musty 50 fps to 60 fps avg range outside of in game moments of close up of hair where it drops big time (really close indoors and cutscenes looking at your hair)

I really love how taxing hair works is. You gotta admit it makes monsters look great!
Here i was thinking 970 was over kill for my 1080p gaming and this game is giving it a intense workout









PS without hair works on it's solid 60+ fps ever where with these settings.


----------



## guitarhero23

Im running Witcher 3 on ultra, hairworks off, no AA. Any reason my GPU needs to be at 98% usage 100% of the time im actually in game and not a cutscene or the menu? At least this is what HWmonitor is trlling me its at.


----------



## Cakewalk_S

Well...I've settled on my max overclock without any voltage increase... I think its pretty good.

For my GTX970 strix I get 1490MHz core and upto 8GHz memory. Thats at 1.175v load. Not bad


----------



## CODELESS

I can't wait how our cards will do when windows 10 comes out with DirectX 12
I'm sure we will experience an increase in performance ? And quality of the graphics ? Anyone think differently ?


----------



## Nightwolf88

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Hegemmon*
> 
> Tsss same story like GTX 770... Have now 970 and in base clocks in 3dmark was around 10 250, and with overclock and vcore 1,250v and +160 gpu and +500 ram have 11 675... I saw people whos have around 12,5-13k points and on the clock 2000mhz... how its possible? Is my score is right? or should be better?


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *k-shaps*
> 
> Hi All,
> 
> First post on this site. I want to OC my new EVGA GTX 970 SC ACX 2.0.
> 
> I have never OCed my GPU before. What is the safest way to do this? I want to use EVGA precision X and would ideally like to not alter my voltage.
> 
> I've heard this card can handle a 1500 core clock and 3600 memory clock. Would these be safe settings or really pushing the card to its limits? Ideally I just want to OC it to a GTX 980. Thanks in advance.


yeah I can hit 14k (http://www.3dmark.com/3dm/6937953) graphics score that is!
That is with a ridiculous OC to 1620mhz core 8ghz mem.

1500 is a good target I run mine around 1530 24/7 for temps. Strange thing is when I run 1620 @ 1.275 i don't see noticeable extra frames in games, only in benches this helps. So for some magical reason aiming for 1500 is good enough with the 970 and you are on par if not faster then a 980









EDIT: K-shaps, what memory chips does yours have? If it are the Samsung they easily go up to around 8ghz!


----------



## Cakewalk_S

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *CODELESS*
> 
> I can't wait how our cards will do when windows 10 comes out with DirectX 12
> I'm sure we will experience an increase in performance ? And quality of the graphics ? Anyone think differently ?


Games will run better with dx12 because of the cpu rendering. However, I'd still expect a 5-10% performance improvement on the gpu side. 10% being very generous


----------



## TopicClocker

How does anyone raise the GPU voltage past +37mv without throttling? The voltage is at 1.2370v.

If I set my voltage to +38mv or higher I get "VRel, VOp" in GPU-Z in the PerfCap Reason, as well as throttling.


----------



## Suwb4643

Hey, I own a STRIX card, and I'm completely new to GPU overclocking.
Tried using GPU Tweak, +147 (furthest it agreed going) / +240 with max voltage +20, power target 105, temp still at factory target
Got 2509 in Unigine Valley (2271 on factory clock)

Tried using Afterburner, +200/ +400 , power limit @ 110, temp limit @ 79, tried running Valley but it got artifacts and then crashed (using Afterburner I have no control over core voltage whatsoever).
Any advice?


----------



## OkanG

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dominox64*
> 
> Hey, I own a STRIX card, and I'm completely new to GPU overclocking.
> Tried using GPU Tweak, +147 (furthest it agreed going) / +240 with max voltage +20, power target 105, temp still at factory target
> Got 2509 in Unigine Valley (2271 on factory clock)
> 
> Tried using Afterburner, +200/ +400 , power limit @ 110, temp limit @ 79, tried running Valley but it got artifacts and then crashed (using Afterburner I have no control over core voltage whatsoever).
> Any advice?


Reduce your overclock? If it crashes or artifacts, it's unstable. Simple as that


----------



## AngryGoldfish

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Cakewalk_S*
> 
> Well...I've settled on my max overclock without any voltage increase... I think its pretty good.
> 
> For my GTX970 strix I get 1490MHz core and upto 8GHz memory. Thats at 1.175v load. Not bad


Nice one.


----------



## Suwb4643

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *OkanG*
> 
> Reduce your overclock? If it crashes or artifacts, it's unstable. Simple as that


So, I lost in the silicon lottery.


----------



## TopicClocker

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dominox64*
> 
> So, I lost in the silicon lottery.


So with GPU Tweak you have voltage control, and with MSI Afterburner you don't?


----------



## Hequaqua

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TopicClocker*
> 
> So with GPU Tweak you have voltage control, and with MSI Afterburner you don't?


You have to unlock the voltage control in AB. It's in the setting tab. Although, I have had some issues with it as well.


----------



## blaze2210

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dominox64*
> 
> Hey, I own a STRIX card, and I'm completely new to GPU overclocking.
> Tried using GPU Tweak, +147 (furthest it agreed going) / +240 with max voltage +20, power target 105, temp still at factory target
> Got 2509 in Unigine Valley (2271 on factory clock)
> 
> Tried using Afterburner, +200/ +400 , power limit @ 110, temp limit @ 79, tried running Valley but it got artifacts and then crashed (using Afterburner I have no control over core voltage whatsoever).
> Any advice?


Throwing random offsets at your card is not efficient overclocking. If you search the web for video card overclocking, virtually every guide will tell you a few things:

1) When increasing your core clock, increase in steps of 13mhz until you see signs of instability.
2) When instability occurs, you have 2 choices: increase voltage to try to gain stability, or decrease your core or memory clock to try to gain stability.
3) Find your max core clock before messing with your memory clock, as a higher memory overclock can potentially hinder your core clock.

You should really read through the pages of this thread, or even search this thread. There have been many conversations on how to overclock these cards in these pages.


----------



## dbzakj

Anyone who got the patch for Witcher 3 that came out today, check your game folder "The Witcher 3 Wild Hunt\bin\config\base" and open rendering.ini with notepad, there's a line called "HairWorksAALevel="

Before the patch, it should've been =8 but after the patch, is it still the same? I've read that it was changed to =4 and that gave performance boosts (if you turned hairworks on now compared to before the patch). It's anti-aliasing for the hair. But if it's still at =8 even after the patch, they must have improved hairworks in some other way, and this is just another way to add to that, by reducing it from 8 to 4. I got about 10 more fps because of it. You can also change it to 2 but it looks like crap.


----------



## doza

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Cakewalk_S*
> 
> Well...I've settled on my max overclock without any voltage increase... I think its pretty good.
> 
> For my GTX970 strix I get 1490MHz core and upto 8GHz memory. Thats at 1.175v load. Not bad


didn't u replaced 970 for 980? or my memory is failing me hard







?


----------



## Cakewalk_S

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *doza*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Cakewalk_S*
> 
> Well...I've settled on my max overclock without any voltage increase... I think its pretty good.
> 
> For my GTX970 strix I get 1490MHz core and upto 8GHz memory. Thats at 1.175v load. Not bad
> 
> 
> 
> didn't u replaced 970 for 980? or my memory is failing me hard
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ?
Click to expand...

Nope, not me bro


----------



## End3R

I finally pulled the trigger.


----------



## Hequaqua

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *End3R*
> 
> I finally pulled the trigger.


Nice. I have the MSI GTX970 4g Gaming. Love it!! It will be interesting to see what type of Vram(Samsung/Hynix) and benchmarking yours will do. I believe it's the same card, just different color and a backplate.


----------



## End3R

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Hequaqua*
> 
> Nice. I have the MSI GTX970 4g Gaming. Love it!! It will be interesting to see what type of Vram(Samsung/Hynix) and benchmarking yours will do. I believe it's the same card, just different color and a backplate.


I'll be sure to run it through it's paces, and post the results when it arrives


----------



## PalominoCreek

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *End3R*
> 
> I'll be sure to run it through it's paces, and post the results when it arrives


Is it your first 970? :3


----------



## End3R

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *PalominoCreek*
> 
> Is it your first 970? :3


Indeed! I've traditionally always used nvidia cards but with my last build I decided I'd go hang out with team red and see how amd compares.

But I have missed the extra bells and whistles that nvidia gets like PhysX and the superior tools like inspector. That being said my 270x is still a beast @1080p and I'm pretty sure the only game I'm even going to notice a performance difference in is Assassin's Creed Unity.

Also gameworks seems to be getting more and more common in AAA titles, so that, along with the 2 free games (witcher 3 and batman arkham knight) I figured it was a good time to upgrade and future proof myself for awhile.


----------



## craterloads

Ordered a Gigabyte GTX 970 Windforce, so will be joining the club on satarday!!

I want to OC the socks off it, is there a voltage unlock mod available to bypass NVidia's stringent lock down?

Also going to give the shunt resister mod a go, anyhow better get reading!


----------



## PureBlackFire

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dbzakj*
> 
> Anyone who got the patch for Witcher 3 that came out today, check your game folder "The Witcher 3 Wild Hunt\bin\config\base" and open rendering.ini with notepad, there's a line called "HairWorksAALevel="
> 
> Before the patch, it should've been =8 but after the patch, is it still the same? I've read that it was changed to =4 and that gave performance boosts (if you turned hairworks on now compared to before the patch). It's anti-aliasing for the hair. But if it's still at =8 even after the patch, they must have improved hairworks in some other way, and this is just another way to add to that, by reducing it from 8 to 4. I got about 10 more fps because of it. You can also change it to 2 but it looks like crap.


mine's at 8 after the patch. this game is unplayable however. it keeps crashing every few minutes. every auto save it crashes. now my gpu is hot to the touch and I just started hearing what I think is coil whine. this game turned from anticipation to a big ******* mess.


----------



## RyanBlackn

Hit 1594 stable with 69C max temp with my MSI 100 Million Edition.

#Beastmode.


----------



## Nightwolf88

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Hegemmon*
> 
> Tsss same story like GTX 770... Have now 970 and in base clocks in 3dmark was around 10 250, and with overclock and vcore 1,250v and +160 gpu and +500 ram have 11 675... I saw people whos have around 12,5-13k points and on the clock 2000mhz... how its possible? Is my score is right? or should be better?


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *RyanBlackn*
> 
> 
> 
> Hit 1594 stable with 69C max temp with my MSI 100 Million Edition.
> 
> #Beastmode.


Very Nice, congrats!
I needed an extra voltage boost to reach 1620


----------



## DeathAngel74

I can reach 1620 and remain stable,but if I attempt 1633 forget it.


----------



## Switchkill

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DeathAngel74*
> 
> I can reach 1620 and remain stable,but if I attempt 1633 forget it.


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Nightwolf88*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Hegemmon*
> 
> Tsss same story like GTX 770... Have now 970 and in base clocks in 3dmark was around 10 250, and with overclock and vcore 1,250v and +160 gpu and +500 ram have 11 675... I saw people whos have around 12,5-13k points and on the clock 2000mhz... how its possible? Is my score is right? or should be better?
> 
> 
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *RyanBlackn*
> 
> 
> 
> Hit 1594 stable with 69C max temp with my MSI 100 Million Edition.
> 
> #Beastmode.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Very Nice, congrats!
> I needed an extra voltage boost to reach 1620
Click to expand...

I used to do 1650 stable On my old engineering sample wich did not have the 1.2v limit(zotac)


----------



## JTHMfreak

Got my cards up to 1.56 on the core, and 3.8 on the mem. They chew through Witcher 3 on max everything at 60 fps at 1200p. They even stay at around 55 fps steady using DSR for 1600p


----------



## escalibur

Any suggestions what might (which voltage) cause this?



This occurs only while using Chrome?


----------



## Benjiw

Hello all,
Got myself a 970 for my birthday but don't understand how to overclock this thing? it auto overboosts to 1.4ghz but want to push it higher. can anyone help me understand how to overclock these things?


----------



## blaze2210

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Benjiw*
> 
> Hello all,
> Got myself a 970 for my birthday but don't understand how to overclock this thing? it auto overboosts to 1.4ghz but want to push it higher. can anyone help me understand how to overclock these things?


I posted the basic steps on the previous page of this thread.


----------



## GEO147

Think ill go ahead and get another Strix to SLi, been reading up on scaling and it seems like its worth it!?


----------



## Sindre2104

Hi guys
Thinking about getting a 970 as my 780 is dying.
What would be the best card to get when i will be watercooling it?
Are there any voltage unlocked gtx 970's?
How is the performance compared to my 1.3 ghz 780?

Thanks for all answers!


----------



## Wirerat

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Sindre2104*
> 
> Hi guys
> Thinking about getting a 970 as my 780 is dying.
> What would be the best card to get when i will be watercooling it?
> Are there any voltage unlocked gtx 970's?
> How is the performance compared to my 1.3 ghz 780?
> 
> Thanks for all answers!


asus strix 970 has the most available water blocks outside of reference cards.

A am using a evga 970 Ftw acx 2.0 (non plus) with bitspower waterblock. the newer ftw + or ssc+ do *not* have water blocks.

msi gtx 970 that has a blower cooler can use any ref gtx 980 water block.

at 1500mhz core 8000 mem the gtx 970 is faster than a out of the box overclock strix gtx 980. it will beat a oc 780 at most every gaming benchmark and do so using half the power/heat.


----------



## AngryGoldfish

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Benjiw*
> 
> Hello all,
> Got myself a 970 for my birthday but don't understand how to overclock this thing? it auto overboosts to 1.4ghz but want to push it higher. can anyone help me understand how to overclock these things?


Open MSI Afterburner or equivalent and increase the core clock (this will function effectively as the boost) in 13Mhz increments (or more if you're impatient) until you're unstable. That's the basic principle.

Instability can be seen in the way of driver crashes, system lock-ups (these are uncommon for moderate overclocks), artefacts (white speckles, weird pop-ins, purple flashes, etc-they will be obvious) and throttling. Throttling is usually not a major issue, but it's better to prevent it for stable frame rates in games and avoiding micro-stuttering. Some have also reported higher benchmark scores.

If you are not happy with your overclock once instability has been reached, you can incrementally increase the voltage (10-20mV is fine) until you regain stability. You could max out the slider in Afterburner and not pose any threat to the GPU, but bear in mind that the temperatures will increase if your cooling is not adequate. If you have a Strix or G1 Gaming 970, you should not experience any issues as they are very competent coolers. You may see throttling by 13Mhz, but this is GPU Boost doing what it is supposed to do. Increase the fan speeds to keep the card cooler and you'll see your boost frequencies increase.

1500Mhz is about the average you should aim for. If you can't achieve it, even with maximum voltage, there isn't much you can do other than water cooling the card and modifying the BIOS, which are both not fully supported by most companies. If you can reach 1500Mhz, anything after that is gravy depending on your silicon. Some have reported higher benchmarking scores, but others have noted very little increase. Make sure you run tests-Unigine Valley, Heaven, Fire Strike, gaming, etc-to map your progress. If your scores stop increasing, stop overclocking.

Next you can begin adding 100Mhz on to the memory and running the same tests. Keep doing that until you're unstable. Then back off by 50Mhz and retest. The methods mentioned above are what everyone use to test both stability and scores. Depending on the model of your GPU, try to aim for 8000Mhz on the memory. Bear in mind that this may also be read as 2000Mhz (2000 x 4GB of VRAM = 8000Mhz) or 4000Mhz. Either way, if you're seeing 3900Mhz, double it to hit 7800Mhz effectively. If you're seeing 2000Mhz, quadruple it to reach 8000Mhz. Do the math for other scores. Some memory modules will not hit that, but the high-end ASUS, MSI and eVGA cards are often seen running at 8000Mhz as they did not cheap out on the memory and used Samsung, unlike Gigabyte.

Gaming is unequivocally the superior test for monitoring scores and stability. Many of my overclocks are stable in benchmarks, but they are not in games. Run a selection of games from various different publishers and watch out for artefacts. Obviously, if you crash, your overclock is unstable. Either reduce your core clock by 13Mhz-or your memory depending on what you're working on-or increase your voltages until you regain stability.

Overclocking a GPU can be done in a day, unlike a CPU overclock which can take weeks, but set aside a week to fully stabilize your GPU.

All the best.


----------



## Cannon19932006

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *AngryGoldfish*
> 
> Open MSI Afterburner or equivalent and increase the core clock (this will function effectively as the boost) in 13Mhz increments (or more if you're impatient) until you're unstable. That's the basic principle.
> 
> Instability can be seen in the way of driver crashes, system lock-ups (these are uncommon for moderate overclocks), artefacts (white speckles, weird pop-ins, purple flashes, etc-they will be obvious) and throttling. Throttling is usually not a major issue, but it's better to prevent it for stable frame rates in games and avoiding micro-stuttering. Some have also reported higher benchmark scores.
> 
> If you are not happy with your overclock once instability has been reached, you can incrementally increase the voltage (10-20mV is fine) until you regain stability. You could max out the slider in Afterburner and not pose any threat to the GPU, but bear in mind that the temperatures will increase if your cooling is not adequate. If you have a Strix or G1 Gaming 970, you should not experience any issues as they are very competent coolers. You may see throttling by 13Mhz, but this is GPU Boost doing what it is supposed to do. Increase the fan speeds to keep the card cooler and you'll see your boost frequencies increase.
> 
> 1500Mhz is about the average you should aim for. If you can't achieve it, even with maximum voltage, there isn't much you can do other than water cooling the card and modifying the BIOS, which are both not fully supported by most companies. If you can reach 1500Mhz, anything after that is gravy depending on your silicon. Some have reported higher benchmarking scores, but others have noted very little increase. Make sure you run tests-Unigine Valley, Heaven, Fire Strike, gaming, etc-to map your progress. If your scores stop increasing, stop overclocking.
> 
> Next you can begin adding 100Mhz on to the memory and running the same tests. Keep doing that until you're unstable. Then back off by 50Mhz and retest. The methods mentioned above are what everyone use to test both stability and scores. Depending on the model of your GPU, try to aim for 8000Mhz on the memory. Bear in mind that this may also be read as 2000Mhz (2000 x 4GB of VRAM = 8000Mhz) or 4000Mhz. Either way, if you're seeing 3900Mhz, double it to hit 7800Mhz effectively. If you're seeing 2000Mhz, quadruple it to reach 8000Mhz. Do the math for other scores. Some memory modules will not hit that, but the high-end ASUS, MSI and eVGA cards are often seen running at 8000Mhz as they did not cheap out on the memory and used Samsung, unlike Gigabyte.
> 
> Gaming is unequivocally the superior test for monitoring scores and stability. Many of my overclocks are stable in benchmarks, but they are not in games. Run a selection of games from various different publishers and watch out for artefacts. Obviously, if you crash, your overclock is unstable. Either reduce your core clock by 13Mhz-or your memory depending on what you're working on-or increase your voltages until you regain stability.
> 
> Overclocking a GPU can be done in a day, unlike a CPU overclock which can take weeks, but set aside a week to fully stabilize your GPU.
> 
> All the best.


I'm also interested in overclocking my 970s, is there anything I can do about the power limit?


----------



## AngryGoldfish

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Cannon19932006*
> 
> I'm also interested in overclocking my 970s, is there anything I can do about the power limit?


You can increase it to the maximum in MSI Afterburner or equivalent. If you are still throttling and GPU boost is still limited due to power, there are modifications to the BIOS and the card itself that you can do.


----------



## Cannon19932006

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *AngryGoldfish*
> 
> You can increase it to the maximum in MSI Afterburner or equivalent. If you are still throttling and GPU boost is still limited due to power, there are modifications to the BIOS and the card itself that you can do.


The max I can increase it to is 106%, is there a guide, or thread with some info on modifying the bios on a Reference Nvidia 970?


----------



## AngryGoldfish

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Cannon19932006*
> 
> The max I can increase it to is 106%, is there a guide, or thread with some info on modifying the bios on a Reference Nvidia 970?


You can discuss it here with users who have modified BIOS's before. Other than that, the only thread I know of is this one. They can modify the BIOS for you and then you either flash that BIOS directly or extract your one and apply the same changes to your current one and reflash it. I don't see any difference personally, but many would strongly advice against flashing another BIOS.


----------



## Cannon19932006

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *AngryGoldfish*
> 
> You can discuss it here with users who have modified BIOS's before. Other than that, the only thread I know of is this one. They can modify the BIOS for you and then you either flash that BIOS directly or extract your one and apply the same changes to your current one and reflash it. I don't see any difference personally, but many would strongly advice against flashing another BIOS.


Cool, thanks.


----------



## Hequaqua

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *AngryGoldfish*
> 
> You can increase it to the maximum in MSI Afterburner or equivalent. If you are still throttling and GPU boost is still limited due to power, there are modifications to the BIOS and the card itself that you can do.


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Cannon19932006*
> 
> The max I can increase it to is 106%, is there a guide, or thread with some info on modifying the bios on a Reference Nvidia 970?


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *AngryGoldfish*
> 
> You can discuss it here with users who have modified BIOS's before. Other than that, the only thread I know of is this one. They can modify the BIOS for you and then you either flash that BIOS directly or extract your one and apply the same changes to your current one and reflash it. I don't see any difference personally, but many would strongly advice against flashing another BIOS.


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Cannon19932006*
> 
> Cool, thanks.


Here is a really good thread:
http://www.overclock.net/t/1517316/extract-and-flash-gtx-970-and-980-firmware-zosons-h2o-and-air-custom-bios


----------



## AngryGoldfish

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Hequaqua*
> 
> Here is a really good thread:
> http://www.overclock.net/t/1517316/extract-and-flash-gtx-970-and-980-firmware-zosons-h2o-and-air-custom-bios


Oh yeah, I remember that one. Nice one.


----------



## Hequaqua

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *AngryGoldfish*
> 
> Oh yeah, I remember that one. Nice one.


I have flashed other bios', and haven't had any problems. I think it is better to modify your own, and use the other as a guide.

REMEMBER BACK-UP YOUR ORIGINAL BEFORE FLASHING!! FYI-This is not directed at you Angry....


----------



## AngryGoldfish

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Hequaqua*
> 
> I have flashed other bios', and haven't had any problems. I think it is better to modify your own, and use the other as a guide.
> 
> REMEMBER BACK-UP YOUR ORIGINAL BEFORE FLASHING!! FYI-This is not directed at you Angry....


Yeah, I agree. From now on, I will copy the numbers over to my own, triple check everything, then maybe get confirmation from you guys, then flash. I think one of the lads here didn't like the idea of flashing a BIOS somebody else made because of the compression techniques programs like 7-zip use. I could be wrong there, though.


----------



## Hequaqua

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *AngryGoldfish*
> 
> Yeah, I agree. From now on, I will copy the numbers over to my own, triple check everything, then maybe get confirmation from you guys, then flash. I think one of the lads here didn't like the idea of flashing a BIOS somebody else made because of the compression techniques programs like 7-zip use. I could be wrong there, though.


I wouldn't be so concerned about the compression, as I would perhaps a wrong setting. I mean, there are a lot of things that could be changed that would affect performance, etc. I always look at my original as well. In essence, I may have 3 MBT open, comparing all the settings.

I guess better safe than sorry.


----------



## Wirerat

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *AngryGoldfish*
> 
> Yeah, I agree. From now on, I will copy the numbers over to my own, triple check everything, then maybe get confirmation from you guys, then flash. I think one of the lads here didn't like the idea of flashing a BIOS somebody else made because of the compression techniques programs like 7-zip use. I could be wrong there, though.


yea that was me. A person I was offering bios help to handed a compressed rar file of his bios.

You have to compress when passing it back and forth or anti virus type programs freak out.

I de compressed it made edits and compressed it again then uploaded it. I then suggested he copy over the edits I made instead of flashing that file.

I just didnt like the added risk. Especially when the risk is eliminated in like the 1 min 30 secs it takes to open maxwell editor twice and copy the edits from compressed bios to a fresh saved back up.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Hequaqua*
> 
> I wouldn't be so concerned about the compression, as I would perhaps a wrong setting. I mean, there are a lot of things that could be changed that would affect performance, etc. I always look at my original as well. In essence, I may have 3 MBT open, comparing all the settings.
> 
> I guess better safe than sorry.


and yes It also gives you chance to verify the person on the other didnt miss place a zero. Since that alone be a disaster.


----------



## Cannon19932006

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Wirerat*
> 
> yea that was me. A person I was offering bios help to handed a compressed rar file of his bios.
> 
> You have to compress when passing it back and forth or anti virus type programs freak out.
> 
> I de compressed it made edits and compressed it again then uploaded it. I then suggested he copy over the edits I made instead of flashing that file.
> 
> I just didnt like the added risk. Especially when the risk is eliminated in like the 1 min 30 secs it takes to open maxwell editor twice and copy the edits from compressed bios to a fresh saved back up.


Would you be willing to help me with my 970s settings?


----------



## Wirerat

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Cannon19932006*
> 
> Would you be willing to help me with my 970s settings?


which 970 do you have? Are you familiar with flashing a gpu? I can help with edits but you have to flash.


----------



## Cannon19932006

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Wirerat*
> 
> which 970 do you have?


Reference Nvidia 970 (no 3rd party)

I have looked over nvflash on joedirts thread, I feel comfortable flashing new bios, but I am a bit lost changing the settings.

This is the bios i pulled off of the card.
http://www.filedropper.com/gm204


----------



## Wirerat

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Cannon19932006*
> 
> Reference Nvidia 970 (no 3rd party)
> 
> I have looked over nvflash on joedirts thread, I feel comfortable flashing new bios, but I am a bit lost changing the settings.
> 
> This is the bios i pulled off of the card.
> http://www.filedropper.com/gm204


ok give me a min. I will copy my power limit settings over. I am not changing any voltages or boost table.

most 970s can stabilize 1500mhz at 1.26v or below anyway. you can add that much voltage with slider in AB.

And here it is.

http://ul.to/oqfw7j3a

I copied Joe dirts nolimit bios power limits only over to that bios. good luck


----------



## Cannon19932006

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Wirerat*
> 
> ok give me a min. I will copy my power limit settings over. I am not changing any voltages or boost table.
> 
> most 970s can stabilize 1500mhz at 1.26v or below anyway. you can add that much voltage with slider in AB.


Awesome thank you!


----------



## pojo1806

Does anyone know if this backplate fits my MSI 970 4G?

https://www.overclockers.co.uk/showproduct.php?prodid=WC-745-EK

I only want it as a backplate not watercooling my card, does it just screw on?


----------



## Cannon19932006

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Wirerat*
> 
> ok give me a min. I will copy my power limit settings over. I am not changing any voltages or boost table.
> 
> most 970s can stabilize 1500mhz at 1.26v or below anyway. you can add that much voltage with slider in AB.
> 
> And here it is.
> 
> http://ul.to/oqfw7j3a
> 
> I copied Joe dirts nolimit bios power limits only over to that bios. good luck


Thanks a bunch


----------



## Cannon19932006

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Wirerat*
> 
> ok give me a min. I will copy my power limit settings over. I am not changing any voltages or boost table.
> 
> most 970s can stabilize 1500mhz at 1.26v or below anyway. you can add that much voltage with slider in AB.
> 
> And here it is.
> 
> http://ul.to/oqfw7j3a
> 
> I copied Joe dirts nolimit bios power limits only over to that bios. good luck


Success! power limits are changed, thanks a bunch Wirerat.


----------



## Wirerat

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Cannon19932006*
> 
> Success! power limits are changed, thanks a bunch Wirerat.


no problem post new clocks after your done tweaking


----------



## PalominoCreek

Something weird just happened. I was playing GTA IV for the first time after quite a few years and well, I knew the game was ****ly optimized so I was expecting bad performance but it literally just reset my graphic clocks back to stock somehow. o_o

I was just driving around, screen freezed for a second but the game obviously was still working (dialogue happening), after like four seconds image comes back and I see my clocks at stock. I quit the game and checked Afterburner to see if my clocks were at stock there too but nope, still OC'd. Could it have been the game or my card? D:


----------



## Wirerat

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *PalominoCreek*
> 
> Something weird just happened. I was playing GTA IV for the first time after quite a few years and well, I knew the game was ****ly optimized so I was expecting bad performance but it literally just reset my graphic clocks back to stock somehow. o_o
> 
> I was just driving around, screen freezed for a second but the game obviously was still working (dialogue happening), after like four seconds image comes back and I see my clocks at stock. I quit the game and checked Afterburner to see if my clocks were at stock there too but nope, still OC'd. Could it have been the game or my card? D:


when the driver crashes/resets it often drops the OC. I just move a slider and move it back then hit apply and the oc is active again most of the time.

Your oc is likely not stable for GTA iv


----------



## PalominoCreek

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Wirerat*
> 
> when the driver crashes/resets it often drops the OC. I just move a slider and move it back then hit apply and the oc is active again most of the time.
> 
> Your oc is likely not stable for GTA iv


Is my OC not stable or could it just be the game in this case? I mean I'm just at 1475


----------



## Hegemmon

How to unlock on GTX 970 G1 GAMING GIGABYTE vcore? I stuck on 1.275v and trying mod bios over and over again, MSI AF dont set +XX mv. Can change +/- but allways max voltage is 1.275


----------



## Hequaqua

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Hegemmon*
> 
> How to unlock on GTX 970 G1 GAMING GIGABYTE vcore? I stuck on 1.275v and trying mod bios over and over again, MSI AF dont set +XX mv. Can change +/- but allways max voltage is 1.275


All of the software will only show a max of 1.275. even though your actual voltage is higher. I think all of the 970's are locked at 1.31v.


----------



## Hegemmon

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Hequaqua*
> 
> All of the software will only show a max of 1.275. even though your actual voltage is higher. I think all of the 970's are locked at 1.31v.


And tell me how I can reach 1.31v or how to unlock the GTX? There is the some way? flashing bios is not enough?


----------



## Cannon19932006

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Wirerat*
> 
> no problem post new clocks after your done tweaking


Okay new question, it seems to throttle down starting at 117% tdp (71c max temp btw) little by little as it gets higher and higher, seen up to 121% tdp. So I'll be at 1515mhz right up until 117% then it goes to 1505 and as it gets closer to 121% it gets all the way to 1427mhz, normal?


----------



## 970Rules

Yo 970 buddies, i found great tweak for hairworks on in witcher 3.

If you go to your game install folder > Bin > Config > Base > Rendering.ini

Find the line HairWorksAALevel=8

Change it to 4 and not any thing less.
It's really freaking hard to notice 8 vs 4 AA on hair and saves ton of fps.


----------



## Hequaqua

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Hegemmon*
> 
> And tell me how I can reach 1.31v or how to unlock the GTX? There is the some way? flashing bios is not enough?


You can reach the max voltage(via bios), it just won't show up in monitoring software. As for completely unlocking the voltage, I think you have to do something with the shunt resistors on the PCB. There is some info in this thread, somewhere....lol

Here is a link:http://overclocking.guide/increase-the-nvidia-power-limit-all-cards/


----------



## Wirerat

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Cannon19932006*
> 
> Okay new question, it seems to throttle down starting at 117% tdp (71c max temp btw) little by little as it gets higher and higher, seen up to 121% tdp. So I'll be at 1515mhz right up until 117% then it goes to 1505 and as it gets closer to 121% it gets all the way to 1427mhz, normal?


its throttling after 65C. Thats the normal behavior. crank up the fan and see if it helps.


----------



## Sybr

Did a complete system upgrade after three years:

AMD Phenom II X4 955 @ 3.6GHz -> Intel i5 4690K
ASUS M5A99X EVO -> ASUS Z97-A

And the big shot: MSI GTX 560 Ti -> ASUS GTX 970 Strix



Some before - after benchmarks below.
The new hardware is still @ stock, i'll overclock it when the need arises. Or when i'm bored on a sunday afternoon









Cinebench R15




Unigine Valley Extreme HD preset




I'm a *very* happy gamer right now


----------



## AngryGoldfish

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Cannon19932006*
> 
> Okay new question, it seems to throttle down starting at 117% tdp (71c max temp btw) little by little as it gets higher and higher, seen up to 121% tdp. So I'll be at 1515mhz right up until 117% then it goes to 1505 and as it gets closer to 121% it gets all the way to 1427mhz, normal?


Yes, that's normal. I hate that it happens, but it's normal. GPU boost will only go as high as the BIOS allows, which as Wirerat said, is limited to certain parameters.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Wirerat*
> 
> yea that was me. A person I was offering bios help to handed a compressed rar file of his bios.
> 
> You have to compress when passing it back and forth or anti virus type programs freak out.
> 
> I de compressed it made edits and compressed it again then uploaded it. I then suggested he copy over the edits I made instead of flashing that file.
> 
> I just didnt like the added risk. Especially when the risk is eliminated in like the 1 min 30 secs it takes to open maxwell editor twice and copy the edits from compressed bios to a fresh saved back up.
> and yes It also gives you chance to verify the person on the other didnt miss place a zero. Since that alone be a disaster.


Yeah, I know what you mean. It weirds me out a little too. I will be copying over numbers from now on. It's just, there really isn't any reason why compressing and decompressing a file like that (which is just numbers) should pose a risk. But it's worth the risk, so I agree.


----------



## PalominoCreek

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Sybr*
> 
> Did a complete system upgrade after three years:
> 
> AMD Phenom II X4 955 @ 3.6GHz -> Intel i5 4690K
> ASUS M5A99X EVO -> ASUS Z97-A
> 
> And the big shot: MSI GTX 560 Ti -> ASUS GTX 970 Strix
> 
> 
> 
> Some before - after benchmarks below.
> The new hardware is still @ stock, i'll overclock it when the need arises. Or when i'm bored on a sunday afternoon
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Cinebench R15
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Unigine Valley Extreme HD preset
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I'm a *very* happy gamer right now


I know the feel, had a 9500GT and a Core 2 Quad Q9400 until I upgraded a year ago. Enjoy the new PC.


----------



## Blacklac

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Cannon19932006*
> 
> Okay new question, it seems to throttle down starting at 117% tdp (71c max temp btw) little by little as it gets higher and higher, seen up to 121% tdp. So I'll be at 1515mhz right up until 117% then it goes to 1505 and as it gets closer to 121% it gets all the way to 1427mhz, normal?


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Wirerat*
> 
> its throttling after 65C. Thats the normal behavior. crank up the fan and see if it helps.


If its temp throttling, remove that stupid 65C limit. That's absurd. Mod your BIOS to throttle at 80C or something realistic.


----------



## blaze2210

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Blacklac*
> 
> If its temp throttling, remove that stupid 65C limit. That's absurd. Mod your BIOS to throttle at 80C or something realistic.


OR, you can just use Afterburner to increase the temp target and set a more aggressive fan profile. A BIOS mod is not the only solution.


----------



## blaze2210

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *PalominoCreek*
> 
> I know the feel, had a 9500GT and a Core 2 Quad Q9400 until I upgraded a year ago. Enjoy the new PC.


I'm quite familiar with that feeling myself, I had a rather large jump also - I went from an E8500 with a single 550Ti, to a 4670k with 970's in SLI. Gotta love PCs.


----------



## PalominoCreek

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *blaze2210*
> 
> I'm quite familiar with that feeling myself, I had a rather large jump also - I went from an E8500 with a single 550Ti, to a 4670k with 970's in SLI. Gotta love PCs.


My old one is still working after like 8 years. It's really resilient and does it's job well. The job being mostly just browsing the internet though, don't expect it to run any kind of game, it was considered a bad card on release, imagine now.


----------



## blaze2210

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *PalominoCreek*
> 
> My old one is still working after like 8 years. It's really resilient and does it's job well. The job being mostly just browsing the internet though, don't expect it to run any kind of game, it was considered a bad card on release, imagine now.


My old PC is still in use, my brother basically took it over. He ended up swapping out the video card though. For some reason, he doesn't seem to want a CPU upgrade to a Q6600 though - weird kid.


----------



## patinvedis

For those using a Gigabyte G1 GTX 970, it looks like using the Gigabyte OC Guru II software yields better OC results. At least it did for me.

Using AB I never managed to go beyond around 1569 MHz no matter what. More core voltage didn't help and I would either crash or the card would throttle back to 1404 MHz.

OC Guru II has a feature that I have not found in AB: the ability to increase the MIN voltage.



Using this feature allowed me to increase the GPU clock much further than with AB. If you look at the picture above, this is my now regular OC for games which yields 1593 MHz in games. My card went all the way to 1605 MHz with a 50mv core voltage increase. I guess it can still go higher.

So you may want to try that. I have added below the GPU-Z screenshot and a screenshot from the opening sequence of GTA 5 (I used RTSS and HWiNFO64 for the in game OSD, OC Guru II OSD feature doesn't work)


----------



## Wirerat

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Blacklac*
> 
> If its temp throttling, remove that stupid 65C limit. That's absurd. Mod your BIOS to throttle at 80C or something realistic.


My Evga FTW was still throttling above 65c regardless of bios mods. I think it was due to some hotter spots on the VRMs. The throttle did not go away completely until the water block was installed.

Sometimes the bios mods are more of a suggestion. The Gpu still has parameters set by the factory that do not always adjust just because of a bios edit. Bios modding is about finding that balance of the max that the card will actually respond to.

For example if you set your base clocks to something ridiculous like 1700mhz then gpuz will show that as the base but the boost and actual clocks will just disregard the setting.


----------



## moccor

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Wirerat*
> 
> My Evga FTW was still throttling above 65c regardless of bios mods. I think it was due to some hotter spots on the VRMs. The throttle did not go away completely until the water block was installed.
> 
> Sometimes the bios mods are more of a suggestion. The Gpu still has parameters set by the factory that do not always adjust just because of a bios edit. Bios modding is about finding that balance of the max that the card will actually respond to.
> 
> For example if you set your base clocks to something ridiculous like 1700mhz then gpuz will show that as the base but the boost and actual clocks will just disregard the setting.


You're positive the cards throttle due to VRM temps? I'm just wondering cuz I have a Kraken G10 on my card and never overclocked it due to not wanting the VRM's to pop lol. They have heatsinks on them though, but there really isn't any air going to them at all


----------



## Sybr

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *blaze2210*
> 
> I'm quite familiar with that feeling myself, I had a rather large jump also - I went from an E8500 with a single 550Ti, to a 4670k with 970's in SLI. Gotta love PCs.


Going from low/medium to ultra...









And being able to run ENB mods in TESV Skyrim








*Definitely* worth my money!


----------



## Wirerat

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *moccor*
> 
> You're positive the cards throttle due to VRM temps? I'm just wondering cuz I have a Kraken G10 on my card and never overclocked it due to not wanting the VRM's to pop lol. They have heatsinks on them though, but there really isn't any air going to them at all


positive ? well no. But Evga made a mess out of the first ACX 2.0 cooler. There was no VRM contact with any heat sink at all. Completly Passive on the vrms.


Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!







My card would throttle down to 1460mhz no matter what I done. Bios mod did not help.

The card was boosting to 1440MHZ out of the box so I was getting a whopping 20mhz OC at 72c max.

So I added a water block and my card came alive 1540mhz 8100mem game stable. So maybe it was not the VRM but it was temp related and my temps that shown were not that bad at 72c on AIR. Now my temps are 45c max after 3 hours gaming.


----------



## DeathAngel74

My SSC throttles no matter what, unless I set the PCI-E slot to 82000min/max in the bios......What's up with that?


----------



## PalominoCreek

I don't wanna be a pain but could someone give me an answer on this:
Quote:


> Something weird just happened. I was playing GTA IV for the first time after quite a few years and well, I knew the game was ****ly optimized so I was expecting bad performance but it literally just reset my graphic clocks back to stock somehow. o_o
> 
> I was just driving around, screen freezed for a second but the game obviously was still working (dialogue happening), after like four seconds image comes back and I see my clocks at stock. I quit the game and checked Afterburner to see if my clocks were at stock there too but nope, still OC'd. Could it have been the game or my card? D:


I mean I suppose it crashed but could it be the OC is not stable in general or just in that particular game? Could it be that the game is so terribly optimized that I need to play it without an OC profile? I mean I just wanna know if it's my OC in general giving trouble or just my OC on this particular game.


----------



## DeathAngel74

Could be overclocking in general or drivers. NVidia drivers have been pewp lately.


----------



## PalominoCreek

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DeathAngel74*
> 
> Could be overclocking in general or drivers. NVidia drivers have been pewp lately.


I played two more demanding games with this OC, that's why I find it hard to believe it could be my OC. But if it is, any way I can test it's stability? Benchmark looping perhaps?


----------



## DeathAngel74

I know it might seem lame, but if I run firestrike and the demo crashes, then I know my oc is unstable. try 350.05 with PhysX 9.14.0702. Drivers might be wonky.....


----------



## PalominoCreek

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DeathAngel74*
> 
> I know it might seem lame, but if I run firestrike and the demo crashes, then I know my oc is unstable. try 350.05 with PhysX 9.14.0702. Drivers might be wonky.....


I ran Firestrike twice with this OC. I have a 75% ASIC and my OC is only 1475, couldn't it just be the game being crap? I'll try Firestrike again though just to be sure.


----------



## hazard99

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *PalominoCreek*
> 
> I ran Firestrike twice with this OC. I have a 75% ASIC and my OC is only 1475, couldn't it just be the game being crap? I'll try Firestrike again though just to be sure.


To be honest the overclock is probably not stable. I While the game being crappy could certainly play a part crashes like usually happen due to instability.

I recently had my card do the same on witcher 3 but it hasn't happened since. My card has been pretty rock solid on everything else... One reset I'm not tripping. If it starts to crash all the time.. Me and my system will have to talk!


----------



## PalominoCreek

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *hazard99*
> 
> To be honest the overclock is probably not stable. I While the game being crappy could certainly play a part crashes like usually happen due to instability.
> 
> I recently had my card do the same on witcher 3 but it hasn't happened since. My card has been pretty rock solid on everything else... One reset I'm not tripping. If it starts to crash all the time.. Me and my system will have to talk!


It was weird though, it freezed for like three seconds and then I saw my clocks back to stock. I don't know, how can I test for stability though? I already did runs on Valley and Firestrike.


----------



## DeathAngel74

Could be the game or drivers...Which card do you have again? My card is 76% and I can hit 1620 stable.


----------



## PalominoCreek

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DeathAngel74*
> 
> Could be the game or drivers...Which card do you have again? My card is 76% and I can hit 1620 stable.


G1 970. I'm at +70 on both clock and memory. 1475/3575. Played Witcher 2/Metro 2033, Sleeping Dogs and other more demanding games without a single problem. What do you guys do to test stability though? Just play or maybe do an hour loop on firestrike or something?


----------



## PalominoCreek

DOUBLE POST. -_-


----------



## DeathAngel74

Firestrike, valley or gaming. Benchmark stable(1620) isn't the same as game stable(1569). I know you already know that.....And on top of that, every card is different.


----------



## hazard99

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *PalominoCreek*
> 
> G1 970. I'm at +70 on both clock and memory. 1475/3575. Played Witcher 2/Metro 2033, Sleeping Dogs and other more demanding games without a single problem. What do you guys do to test stability though? Just play or maybe do an hour loop on firestrike or something?


Stability is subjective, one crash doesn't say I'm stable... But it sure could be from a unstable overclock.


----------



## blaze2210

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *hazard99*
> 
> Stability is subjective, one crash doesn't say I'm stable... But it sure could be from a unstable overclock.


Of course not, crashing is a very obvious sign of instability. If your settings take whatever you throw at them without crashing, then you're stable. The major variance is in what people use to load their cards up. For example, I've seen people in forums talking about how they need an OC on their card so they can get a better framerate in Dota (which, I'm sorry but my old 550Ti @ stock maxed out this game). Other people max out games like Crysis 3, Arkham Origins, Far Cry 4, etc. So on that level (what a person decides to use their GPU for), I agree that stability is a subjective topic, but crashing is always a clear sign of instability.


----------



## flexy123

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *PalominoCreek*
> 
> G1 970. I'm at +70 on both clock and memory. 1475/3575. Played Witcher 2/Metro 2033, Sleeping Dogs and other more demanding games without a single problem. What do you guys do to test stability though? Just play or maybe do an hour loop on firestrike or something?


Heaven Benchmark at Ultra/Extreme 4xAA, 3DMark Firestrike, 3DMark11, 3DMark06 is *usually* sufficient.


----------



## DeathAngel74

Valley Extreme HD, Firestrike @4k res.


----------



## moccor

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Wirerat*
> 
> positive ? well no. But Evga made a mess out of the first ACX 2.0 cooler. There was no VRM contact with any heat sink at all. Completly Passive on the vrms.
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> My card would throttle down to 1460mhz no matter what I done. Bios mod did not help.
> 
> The card was boosting to 1440MHZ out of the box so I was getting a whopping 20mhz OC at 72c max.
> 
> So I added a water block and my card came alive 1540mhz 8100mem game stable. So maybe it was not the VRM but it was temp related and my temps that shown were not that bad at 72c on AIR. Now my temps are 45c max after 3 hours gaming.


That looks like a GTX 760. Is it? Cuz I managed to pop one of the VRM on them haha. I had little heatsinks on the VRM chips on the left, but I don't think I had any fans blowing directly on it. It went from a copper color heatsink to Red even after cooling off. Hottest thing I've ever touched, burned indents into my finger for a couple weeks.


----------



## Wirerat

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *moccor*
> 
> That looks like a GTX 760. Is it? Cuz I managed to pop one of the VRM on them haha. I had little heatsinks on the VRM chips on the left, but I don't think I had any fans blowing directly on it. It went from a copper color heatsink to Red even after cooling off. Hottest thing I've ever touched, burned indents into my finger for a couple weeks.


thats a 970. image from http://www.anandtech.com/show/8568/the-geforce-gtx-970-review-feat-evga/2


----------



## Cannon19932006

Seem to have my gamestable oc figured out. 1500/8000 with 100% fan speed at 60c and max temp at 61c.

Thanks again for the help with the bios Wirerat.


----------



## TK421

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Cannon19932006*
> 
> Seem to have my gamestable oc figured out. 1500/8000 with 100% fan speed at 60c and max temp at 61c.
> 
> Thanks again for the help with the bios Wirerat.


How do you get 8000 memory?

I can only get max 3715 mem and 1599 core (nvinspector)
Hynix ram
GTX970 G1 / 1.31v bios / 400w tdp max / mod bios


----------



## blaze2210

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TK421*
> 
> How do you get 8000 memory?
> 
> I can only get max 3715 mem and 1599 core (nvinspector)
> Hynix ram
> GTX970 G1 / 1.31v bios / 400w tdp max / mod bios


The memory clock is doubled. So yours would be 7430mhz (3715x2).


----------



## Cannon19932006

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TK421*
> 
> How do you get 8000 memory?
> 
> I can only get max 3715 mem and 1599 core (nvinspector)
> Hynix ram
> GTX970 G1 / 1.31v bios / 400w tdp max / mod bios


yeah mines at 4000, samsung memory.


----------



## Hegemmon

I easly get over 8000 can run some time without problem with 8020-8050 but I stay I think around 8000, but with GPU I have problem, can run at 1580mhz but when card get max temperatur around 67-69C have some artefacts, and again voltage stay on 1.275v, trying use OC GURU but I dont know its better than MSI AF.


----------



## escalibur

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *PalominoCreek*
> 
> G1 970. I'm at +70 on both clock and memory. 1475/3575. Played Witcher 2/Metro 2033, Sleeping Dogs and other more demanding games without a single problem. What do you guys do to test stability though? Just play or maybe do an hour loop on firestrike or something?


Try to play as many of these games (with maxed settings) as you can:

- Tomb Raider (2013)
- Alan Wake (wind + grass effect generates a lot of stress for the card)
- Far Cry 3 / Blood Dragon / 4
- Battlefield 4
- Cities: Skylines (yes this game)

I've been running different benchs with maximum / most demanding settings and they all worked fine regardless of how many loops I did. However during these games I started to get crashing/freezing etc.. Far Cry is pretty sensitive to memory overclock so if they are unstable the game might freeze withing minutes.

Cities: Skylines was the last game I had freezing issue with and lowering my clocks made the game rock solid.


----------



## PalominoCreek

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *escalibur*
> 
> Try to play as many of these games (with maxed settings) as you can:
> 
> - Tomb Raider (2013)
> - Alan Wake (wind + grass effect generates a lot of stress for the card)
> - Far Cry 3 / Blood Dragon / 4
> - Battlefield 4
> - Cities: Skylines (yes this game)
> 
> I've been running different benchs with maximum / most demanding settings and they all worked fine regardless of how many loops I did. However during these games I started to get crashing/freezing etc.. Far Cry is pretty sensitive to memory overclock so if they are unstable the game might freeze withing minutes.
> 
> Cities: Skylines was the last game I had freezing issue with and lowering my clocks made the game rock solid.


Alan Wake is literally the only one I own from those. Heh. I'll try just benchmarks and Metro later on, but I firmly believe it's just GTA IV being crap.

EDIT:

Done two Firestrike tests, no crashes. Even got my personal highest score so far. Same with Valley, two tests, zero crashes.


----------



## hazard99

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *blaze2210*
> 
> Of course not, crashing is a very obvious sign of instability. If your settings take whatever you throw at them without crashing, then you're stable. The major variance is in what people use to load their cards up. For example, I've seen people in forums talking about how they need an OC on their card so they can get a better framerate in Dota (which, I'm sorry but my old 550Ti @ stock maxed out this game). Other people max out games like Crysis 3, Arkham Origins, Far Cry 4, etc. So on that level (what a person decides to use their GPU for), I agree that stability is a subjective topic, but crashing is always a clear sign of instability.


Here is what I consider stable, I can run any benchmark and I see a benefit over stock. My most played games do not crash and I dont crash frequently. That for me is stable. I was stable with far cry 4 for a long time and crashed once in witcher I don't consider myself unstable. especially w
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *PalominoCreek*
> 
> Alan Wake is literally the only one I own from those. Heh. I'll try just benchmarks and Metro later on, but I firmly believe it's just GTA IV being crap.
> 
> EDIT:
> 
> Done two Firestrike tests, no crashes. Even got my personal highest score so far. Same with Valley, two tests, zero crashes.


And this is how i decide if I am stable or not.


----------



## Cannon19932006

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *PalominoCreek*
> 
> Alan Wake is literally the only one I own from those. Heh. I'll try just benchmarks and Metro later on, but I firmly believe it's just GTA IV being crap.
> 
> EDIT:
> 
> Done two Firestrike tests, no crashes. Even got my personal highest score so far. Same with Valley, two tests, zero crashes.


Ohhhh, what was your score? I also got my personal best (with 1 card) and dialed in my overclock yesterday.









http://www.3dmark.com/fs/4905461


----------



## moccor

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Wirerat*
> 
> thats a 970. image from http://www.anandtech.com/show/8568/the-geforce-gtx-970-review-feat-evga/2


Oh, that's awkward how EVGA would choose such a horrible design considering the ACX was bad enough in the 700 series. Well at least it has some air from the 2 fans. Mine has heatsinks but no airflow lol, still not gonna mess with them unless I can just put a fan under them


----------



## Wirerat

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *moccor*
> 
> Oh, that's awkward how EVGA would choose such a horrible design considering the ACX was bad enough in the 700 series. Well at least it has some air from the 2 fans. Mine has heatsinks but no airflow lol, still not gonna mess with them unless I can just put a fan under them


the new ftw+ and ssc+ use a different designs. it has acx 2.0+ cooler and upgraded vrms.

Evga just unloaded the leftover gtx 760 pcbs in the first round I guess.

The bad part is on the new pcb there are no water blocks available. So the + perform better on air but make sure you plan to stay on air.


----------



## PalominoCreek

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *hazard99*
> 
> Here is what I consider stable, I can run any benchmark and I see a benefit over stock. My most played games do not crash and I dont crash frequently. That for me is stable. I was stable with far cry 4 for a long time and crashed once in witcher I don't consider myself unstable. especially w
> And this is how i decide if I am stable or not.


Well if I should test on games I like the list is not exactly broad. Metro 2033 quite unoptimized and I notice hiccups, and not just with my 970. I had a 290 before and it did the same thing, I even returned it thinking it was faulty (don't matter though, got a better card







).

I thoroughly enjoyed Sleeping Dogs, Witcher 2 and Spec Ops: The Line, and all of those games worked flawessly. Obviously those games being much more demanding than GTA IV I thought it was a good sign of stability and I didn't expect otherwise considering my voltage is pretty "high" and the overclock is pretty mild. Then I launch GTA IV and I see two crashes. The game is horribly unoptimized though and DRM infested, getting it to run for the first time was a pain. Anyways, right now I tweaked some settings on launch options and it appears to be working fine again. GPU utilization is really low and clock speeds keep going up and down as they please but no crashes so far.

TLDR; Played much more demanding games with this OC, they all worked flawlessly. Changed some launch parameters on GTA IV and now it seems to be working fine so it could definitely be the game's fault.


----------



## PalominoCreek

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Cannon19932006*
> 
> Ohhhh, what was your score? I also got my personal best (with 1 card) and dialed in my overclock yesterday.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> http://www.3dmark.com/fs/4905461


http://www.3dmark.com/3dm/7079217

It's at 1050p though. If you are on 1080p then your result is much more impressive. Clocks 1475/3475. What's your current OC? Interested in CPU OC aswell, since physics also shielded better results. o:


----------



## blaze2210

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *hazard99*
> 
> Here is what I consider stable, I can run any benchmark and I see a benefit over stock. My most played games do not crash and I dont crash frequently. That for me is stable. I was stable with far cry 4 for a long time and crashed once in witcher I don't consider myself unstable. especially w
> And this is how i decide if I am stable or not.


Crashing at all is a sign of instability. That's kind of like saying a bridge is stable, but it collapses every once in a while. Unstable is unstable, and crashing=unstable.


----------



## DeathAngel74

Knocking on wood, I have not had 1 crash since building the new pc, except when the gpu oc was unstable at it max...1633Mhz.


----------



## hazard99

But unless you are looking at logs and can identify the crash
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *blaze2210*
> 
> Crashing at all is a sign of instability. That's kind of like saying a bridge is stable, but it collapses every once in a while. Unstable is unstable, and crashing=unstable.


A bridge doesnt have a billion different reasons why it broke. With computers you may not be able to 100 percent pinpoint the crash the unless you are looking at crash logs. Show me a log that says you crashed because of your "overclock" and I will stand down. If there isnt a test that specifically states this then all test are subjective.


----------



## Cannon19932006

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *PalominoCreek*
> 
> http://www.3dmark.com/3dm/7079217
> 
> It's at 1050p though. If you are on 1080p then your result is much more impressive. Clocks 1475/3475. What's your current OC? Interested in CPU OC aswell, since physics also shielded better results. o:


Yeah 1080p, my cpu is 4.52GHz, and the gpu is at 1500/8000. nice score btw!


----------



## blaze2210

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *hazard99*
> 
> But unless you are looking at logs and can identify the crash
> A bridge doesnt have a billion different reasons why it broke. With computers you may not be able to 100 percent pinpoint the crash the unless you are looking at crash logs. Show me a log that says you crashed because of your "overclock" and I will stand down. If there isnt a test that specifically states this then all test are subjective.


So if you can't find the reason it crashed, you just deem it to be stable? Do you work for the government?









If your system doesn't crash while at stock settings, but crashes when you apply an overclock, then it's safe to say that your settings caused the crash. If you keep track of what you've changed, then its really not that difficult to track down what change caused the crash. If you're just making a bunch of random changes, then I guess I could understand it being difficult to track down the cause of a crash. I think everyone can agree that if you crash at all during the tasks you use your PC for, that's not stable.


----------



## PalominoCreek

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *blaze2210*
> 
> So if you can't find the reason it crashed, you just deem it to be stable? Do you work for the government?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> If your system doesn't crash while at stock settings, but crashes when you apply an overclock, then it's safe to say that your settings caused the crash. If you keep track of what you've changed, then its really not that difficult to track down what change caused the crash. If you're just making a bunch of random changes, then I guess I could understand it being difficult to track down the cause of a crash. I think everyone can agree that if you crash at all during the tasks you use your PC for, that's not stable.


In my particular case I just can't get myself to admit that my OC is unstable. This game is deemed to be one of the worstly optimized games in existence. I played tons of newer, more demanding games before with an OC. I benchmarked my cards around 15 times and yet no crashes. In my case I think I'll just go ahead and blame the game and not the card, if it does crash in some other game then I'll admit it could be an unstable overclock.


----------



## hazard99

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *blaze2210*
> 
> So if you can't find the reason it crashed, you just deem it to be stable? Do you work for the government?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> If your system doesn't crash while at stock settings, but crashes when you apply an overclock, then it's safe to say that your settings caused the crash. If you keep track of what you've changed, then its really not that difficult to track down what change caused the crash. If you're just making a bunch of random changes, then I guess I could understand it being difficult to track down the cause of a crash. I think everyone can agree that if you crash at all during the tasks you use your PC for, that's not stable.


I do not make a bunch of random changes, But I do realize that their are other reasons why someone may crash. As ive researched a TDR Error can even becaused by a hard drive issue.

I would agree with you if it crashed consistently. If it doesn't It is still hard to pin point.


----------



## End3R

Uuuugh amazon just loves to torture it's non-prime members. I ordered my card on the 21st and they even emailed me changing the expected delivery date from 6/1 to 5/27, and yet it's still sitting there not shipped. I know it's not even those dates yet, but I only chose standard free shipping, so I don't see how it would be here then if it hasn't even shipped yet.









I'm hoping it has nothing to do with the ones being sold by amazon are now out of stock, because it was in stock when I ordered.


----------



## criminal

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *End3R*
> 
> Uuuugh amazon just loves to torture it's non-prime members. I ordered my card on the 21st and they even emailed me changing the expected delivery date from 6/1 to 5/27, and yet it's still sitting there not shipped. I know it's not even those dates yet, but I only chose standard free shipping, so I don't see how it would be here then if it hasn't even shipped yet.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I'm hoping it has nothing to do with the ones being sold by amazon are now out of stock, because it was in stock when I ordered.


They will still use 2day shipping, but since you don't have prime they will wait to the last minute to ship it.


----------



## TK421

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Cannon19932006*
> 
> yeah mines at 4000, samsung memory.


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *blaze2210*
> 
> The memory clock is doubled. So yours would be 7430mhz (3715x2).


Ah ok.

Hynix vRAM is bad compared to samsung?


----------



## hazard99

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TK421*
> 
> Ah ok.
> 
> Hynix vRAM is bad compared to samsung?


Hynix seems to yield lower overclocks on the memory.


----------



## End3R

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *criminal*
> 
> They will still use 2day shipping, but since you don't have prime they will wait to the last minute to ship it.


That's good to hear but also sounds kind of douchey, lol oh well.


----------



## GEO147

How does one tell which memory manufacturer you have in the card?


----------



## PureBlackFire

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *GEO147*
> 
> How does one tell which memory manufacturer you have in the card?


the name is usually on the vram chips. also, you can use memory info or gpu-z.


----------



## TK421

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *hazard99*
> 
> Hynix seems to yield lower overclocks on the memory.


If I'd known this within 30 days of owning the 970 I'd return it >___>

Oh well


----------



## AngryGoldfish

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *PalominoCreek*
> 
> Well if I should test on games I like the list is not exactly broad. Metro 2033 quite unoptimized and I notice hiccups, and not just with my 970. I had a 290 before and it did the same thing, I even returned it thinking it was faulty (don't matter though, got a better card
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ).
> 
> I thoroughly enjoyed Sleeping Dogs, Witcher 2 and Spec Ops: The Line, and all of those games worked flawessly. Obviously those games being much more demanding than GTA IV I thought it was a good sign of stability and I didn't expect otherwise considering my voltage is pretty "high" and the overclock is pretty mild. Then I launch GTA IV and I see two crashes. The game is horribly unoptimized though and DRM infested, getting it to run for the first time was a pain. Anyways, right now I tweaked some settings on launch options and it appears to be working fine again. GPU utilization is really low and clock speeds keep going up and down as they please but no crashes so far.
> 
> TLDR; Played much more demanding games with this OC, they all worked flawlessly. Changed some launch parameters on GTA IV and now it seems to be working fine so it could definitely be the game's fault.


Spec Ops: The Line was awesome. Such an undervalued game. I used it to test my initial overclocks as well, but it runs so well that it didn't bring out any instabilities. Max Payne 3 was the same. Another excellent game that very few seem to recognize in the enthusiast community. The graphics were stunning, yet it ran really well-as long as you didn't crank the anti-aliasing up way high.

And yes, it could be the game. GTA IV was not a well-made PC game. I wouldn't trust it. I don't trust GTA V either. The best way to test is to lower your clocks back to stock and try again.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TK421*
> 
> How do you get 8000 memory?
> 
> I can only get max 3715 mem and 1599 core (nvinspector)
> Hynix ram
> GTX970 G1 / 1.31v bios / 400w tdp max / mod bios


Hynix memory was a terrible choice for the G1 Gaming. The card was probably one of the best for overclocking, but they ruined it by cheaping out and not using Samsung on all their GPU's. Some early models came with it, but most come with Hynix. Hynix are a good memory developer and many in past generations would favour it, but not this time around.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *PalominoCreek*
> 
> G1 970. I'm at +70 on both clock and memory. 1475/3575. Played Witcher 2/Metro 2033, Sleeping Dogs and other more demanding games without a single problem. What do you guys do to test stability though? Just play or maybe do an hour loop on firestrike or something?


Gaming is the best test for stability. Forget Fire Strike. For some it brings out their instabilities like lightning, but for others, including myself, gaming has been the best test. Lots of gaming.


----------



## blaze2210

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *PalominoCreek*
> 
> In my particular case I just can't get myself to admit that my OC is unstable. This game is deemed to be one of the worstly optimized games in existence. I played tons of newer, more demanding games before with an OC. I benchmarked my cards around 15 times and yet no crashes. In my case I think I'll just go ahead and blame the game and not the card, if it does crash in some other game then I'll admit it could be an unstable overclock.


Trust me, I know the feeling when you think you've dialed in an OC, then it crashes down the road. At that point, you have 2 choices: you can either live with an OC that will most likely crash again, or you can put the time into stabilizing it - calling it "stable" would be using that term pretty loosely.


----------



## blaze2210

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *hazard99*
> 
> Hynix seems to yield lower overclocks on the memory.


Samsungs seem to consistently hit 8000mhz, while Hynix (strangely enough) seems to fall behind on the OC level.


----------



## PalominoCreek

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *blaze2210*
> 
> Trust me, I know the feeling when you think you've dialed in an OC, then it crashes down the road. At that point, you have 2 choices: you can either live with an OC that will most likely crash again, or you can put the time into stabilizing it - calling it "stable" would be using that term pretty loosely.


Why is it so hard to believe that it may just be GTA IV's fault? I don't get it. I mean, it's working fine now after tweaking some settings so IDK.


----------



## blaze2210

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *PalominoCreek*
> 
> Why is it so hard to believe that it may just be GTA IV's fault? I don't get it. I mean, it's working fine now after tweaking some settings so IDK.


Because you changed settings - plain and simple. If GTA crashes on you when you're at *completely stock* settings, then I'll attribute the crashing to the game. As long as there are modified settings, then those would be the first culprit.

If a new/different game reveals some instability in my OC, I don't blame the game, I fix my settings.


----------



## AngryGoldfish

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *blaze2210*
> 
> Because you changed settings - plain and simple. If GTA crashes on you when you're at *completely stock* settings, then I'll attribute the crashing to the game. As long as there are modified settings, then those would be the first culprit.
> 
> *If a new/different game reveals some instability in my OC, I don't blame the game, I fix my settings*.


I agree with this. But I do play the game at the same time. It's annoying to find your overclock is suddenly unstable with a new game. It has to be done-you check your overclock on each game-but it's frustrating.


----------



## blaze2210

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *AngryGoldfish*
> 
> I agree with this. But I do play the game at the same time. It's annoying to find your overclock is suddenly unstable with a new game. It has to be done-you check your overclock on each game-but it's frustrating.


It's definitely a little annoying, but that's the nature of the game we chose to play (overclocking).


----------



## hazard99

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *PalominoCreek*
> 
> Why is it so hard to believe that it may just be GTA IV's fault? I don't get it. I mean, it's working fine now after tweaking some settings so IDK.


So at this point you have to decide what you will live with. If you aren't interested in playing Gta 4 then I guess it really doesn't matter right? Don't spend time stressing over it. Your money your choice. Youll look over your setting if it becomes an issue.

I'm happy with mine, And I track every issue this thing has. Luckily since it doesn't have many I can rest easy at night.


----------



## AngryGoldfish

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *blaze2210*
> 
> It's definitely a little annoying, but that's the nature of the game we chose to play (overclocking).


Exactly. When I started playing GTA V on opening day, I knew that playing online would have been silly as I wasn't sure how stable the game was with my system. Just as I had predicted, I wasn't stable. Now, the game is still not stable even at stock clocks, but that's something else entirely. I even had to briefly reduce my CPU overclock from 4.5Ghz to 4.4Ghz. I played single player for a few days to weed out any issues. Then I jumped online. Plus, I missed the massive rush where the servers were dropping every five minutes from the huge influx of players That was still happening when I joined, but whatever.


----------



## hazard99

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *AngryGoldfish*
> 
> Exactly. When I started playing GTA V on opening day, I knew that playing online would have been silly as I wasn't sure how stable the game was with my system. Just as I had predicted, I wasn't stable. Now, the game is still not stable even at stock clocks, but that's something else entirely. I even had to briefly reduce my CPU overclock from 4.5Ghz to 4.4Ghz. I played single player for a few days to weed out any issues. Then I jumped online. Plus, I missed the massive rush where the servers were dropping every five minutes from the huge influx of players That was still happening when I joined, but whatever.


What was the issue? A co- worker of mine has been recently having issues, We both have the same SSD mx100 256gb. He was having crashes and freezes. Once he updated his firmware that solved that.


----------



## AngryGoldfish

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *hazard99*
> 
> What was the issue? A co- worker of mine has been recently having issues, We both have the same SSD mx100 256gb. He was having crashes and freezes. Once he updated his firmware that solved that.


It's a D3D error. After a mission (heist, race, whatever) is completed, sometimes the game will crash to windows. It's a common issue with dozens of threads all over the net about it. It's almost always during a loading screen waiting for the next mission. At first it made the game unplayable as I was losing all my money and RP earned, but I think that's been patched (somewhat). When I load back into the game, I think I now only lose my RP, which is annoying but not as bad.

I've tried flashing my original BIOS, removing all overclocks (accept stock ones), reinstalling Social Club, multiple different in-game techniques and tips-including no Tess and no V-Sync-running the game as administrator, verifying Steam cache integrity, DDU removal and re-installation of divers, re-installation of DirectX and Visual C++, turning off MSI and other overlays (except Steam; I'm trying that next), running the game in borderless windowed mode, etc. I'm currently testing the game without any firewalls or anti-virus's turned on. I am also testing the game with a clean boot. No crashes at all yesterday, but they are not guaranteed. They are erratic and follow no obvious steps or leave tracks. I also have yet to try increasing my pagefile.

If nothing fixes the game, I will purchase a new SSD and reinstall the game on that. I had already planned to do that as I'm currently using a HDD and it's slow, so it's not such a big deal. If that doesn't fix it, Rockstar can have their game back and I can have my €60 back. A broken product is a broken product. If I can attribute the crash to a specific fault in my hardware, I'll get my money back for that, but I can't pinpoint where the issue is coming from, so that's a no-go. It would be impossible trying to explain to Gigabyte why their 970 is incapable of playing GTA V.


----------



## hazard99

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *AngryGoldfish*
> 
> It's a D3D error. After a mission (heist, race, whatever) is completed, sometimes the game will crash to windows. It's a common issue with dozens of threads all over the net about it. It's almost always during a loading screen waiting for the next mission. At first it made the game unplayable as I was losing all my money and RP earned, but I think that's been patched (somewhat). When I load back into the game, I think I now only lose my RP, which is annoying but not as bad.
> 
> I've tried flashing my original BIOS, removing all overclocks (accept stock ones), reinstalling Social Club, multiple different in-game techniques and tips-including no Tess and no V-Sync-running the game as administrator, verifying Steam cache integrity, DDU removal and re-installation of divers, re-installation of DirectX and Visual C++, turning off MSI and other overlays (except Steam; I'm trying that next), running the game in borderless windowed mode, etc. I'm currently testing the game without any firewalls or anti-virus's turned on. I am also testing the game with a clean boot. No crashes at all yesterday, but they are not guaranteed. They are erratic and follow no obvious steps or leave tracks. I also have yet to try increasing my pagefile.
> 
> If nothing fixes the game, I will purchase a new SSD and reinstall the game on that. I had already planned to do that as I'm currently using a HDD and it's slow, so it's not such a big deal. If that doesn't fix it, Rockstar can have their game back and I can have my €60 back. A broken product is a broken product. If I can attribute the crash to a specific fault in my hardware, I'll get my money back for that, but I can't pinpoint where the issue is coming from, so that's a no-go. It would be impossible trying to explain to Gigabyte why their 970 is incapable of playing GTA V.


Ugh, man I feel for ya. Have you tried running windows performance analyzer while playing gta? That might yield some information.


----------



## AngryGoldfish

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *hazard99*
> 
> Ugh, man I feel for ya. Have you tried running windows performance analyzer while playing gta? That might yield some information.


I'll give it a try. At this stage, I'm open to anything, even if it's never been mentioned before or helped anyone else.


----------



## TK421

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *AngryGoldfish*
> 
> Spec Ops: The Line was awesome. Such an undervalued game. I used it to test my initial overclocks as well, but it runs so well that it didn't bring out any instabilities. Max Payne 3 was the same. Another excellent game that very few seem to recognize in the enthusiast community. The graphics were stunning, yet it ran really well-as long as you didn't crank the anti-aliasing up way high.
> 
> And yes, it could be the game. GTA IV was not a well-made PC game. I wouldn't trust it. I don't trust GTA V either. The best way to test is to lower your clocks back to stock and try again.
> Hynix memory was a terrible choice for the G1 Gaming. The card was probably one of the best for overclocking, but they ruined it by cheaping out and not using Samsung on all their GPU's. Some early models came with it, but most come with Hynix. Hynix are a good memory developer and many in past generations would favour it, but not this time around.
> Gaming is the best test for stability. Forget Fire Strike. For some it brings out their instabilities like lightning, but for others, including myself, gaming has been the best test. Lots of gaming.


What's wrong with using the reference pcb (best buy gtx 970) and 1.31v? Will the VRM melt since there's not enough to power the core?

Considering that you can't overvolt above 1.31 without hardmod.


----------



## hurricane28

Hi guys,

I have a question, i want to know what brand of memory my GTX 970 has.

I heard there is a tool for this? Can't remember the name so i am hoping someone on here knows. I am looking for a couple of hours now and couldn't find anything useful.

Thnx in advanced.


----------



## AngryGoldfish

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TK421*
> 
> What's wrong with using the reference pcb (best buy gtx 970) and 1.31v? Will the VRM melt since there's not enough to power the core?
> 
> Considering that you can't overvolt above 1.31 without hardmod.


Sorry, but was that directed at someone else? With a water block, a reference PCB and 1.31v should do any more harm than voltage already does.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *hurricane28*
> 
> Hi guys,
> 
> I have a question, i want to know what brand of memory my GTX 970 has.
> 
> I heard there is a tool for this? Can't remember the name so i am hoping someone on here knows. I am looking for a couple of hours now and couldn't find anything useful.
> 
> Thnx in advanced.


GPU-Z.


----------



## hurricane28

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *AngryGoldfish*
> 
> Sorry, but was that directed at someone else? With a water block, a reference PCB and 1.31v should do any more harm than voltage already does.
> GPU-Z.


No GPU-Z won't show what memory i have.

Sorry had the older version, newer version shows it.

Thnx


----------



## Cannon19932006

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TK421*
> 
> What's wrong with using the reference pcb (best buy gtx 970) and 1.31v? Will the VRM melt since there's not enough to power the core?
> 
> Considering that you can't overvolt above 1.31 without hardmod.


I'm curious, how's the quality of the reference vrm?


----------



## TK421

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *AngryGoldfish*
> 
> Sorry, but was that directed at someone else? With a water block, a reference PCB and 1.31v should do any more harm than voltage already does.
> GPU-Z.


was asking a question

I bought the G1 since it had better vrm compared to the reference, but realized you can't push the volt beyond 1.31. If a reference can hold 1.31 with it's VRM I'd probably go for that since my casing doesn't have the best airflow


----------



## KingTang

How's My Overclock???? It's Stable.. 
What's yours looking like???


----------



## EarlZ

I am looking at getting 2 970's the EVGA SSC and Gigabyte G1 gaming are the same bracket putting the G1 $11 more. I understand that overclocking is a hit or miss but id like to increase the chances of getting cards that do at least 1.5Ghz core.. also coil whine..


----------



## hertz9753

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *EarlZ*
> 
> I am looking at getting 2 970's the EVGA SSC and Gigabyte G1 gaming are the same bracket putting the G1 $11 more. I understand that overclocking is a hit or miss but id like to increase the chances of getting cards that do at least 1.5Ghz core.. also coil whine..


Make sure you get the ACX 2.0+

http://www.evga.com/Products/Product.aspx?pn=04G-P4-3975-KR


----------



## EarlZ

Yes, that or the Gigabyte one. How is the coil whine on those cards if you know ?


----------



## TK421

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *EarlZ*
> 
> Yes, that or the Gigabyte one. How is the coil whine on those cards if you know ?


No coil whine on mine (970 G1)

I have the VRM thermal pad with 17w/mk fujipoly/sarcon though


----------



## Hequaqua

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *KingTang*
> 
> How's My Overclock???? It's Stable..
> What's yours looking like???


Mine looks like this:


1481/[email protected] This is playing BF4.

I'm also stable at 1545/[email protected] I backed it down as I use [email protected], didn't want the card to run @1545 all day.

I use 1.25v to get rid of GPU-Z Perfcap Reasons. I have none now, other than when the card is at idle(Utilization).


----------



## hertz9753

I love my folders.


----------



## EarlZ

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TK421*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *EarlZ*
> 
> Yes, that or the Gigabyte one. How is the coil whine on those cards if you know ?
> 
> 
> 
> No coil whine on mine (970 G1)
> 
> I have the VRM thermal pad with 17w/mk fujipoly/sarcon though
Click to expand...

Thanks for that info, Im very sensitive to coil whine.

I havent looked at of reviews but is there a situation in 1080p where the GTX780 (stock/reference) beats a G1 Gaming GTX970? Specs wise the GTX780 is still a beast!


----------



## hertz9753

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TK421*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *EarlZ*
> 
> Yes, that or the Gigabyte one. How is the coil whine on those cards if you know ?
> 
> 
> 
> No coil whine on mine (970 G1)
> 
> I have the VRM thermal pad with 17w/mk fujipoly/sarcon though
Click to expand...

Could you post a link for that?


----------



## PalominoCreek

Driver crashed today, I wasn't even playing, I was just browsing the web. The driver could ultimately be the culprit and not the game nor my OC, who knows.


----------



## EarlZ

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *PalominoCreek*
> 
> Driver crashed today, I wasn't even playing, I was just browsing the web. The driver could ultimately be the culprit and not the game nor my OC, who knows.


Are you using the latest WHQL? If so they have been problematic to a lot of users including me.


----------



## PalominoCreek

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *EarlZ*
> 
> Are you using the latest WHQL? If so they have been problematic to a lot of users including me.


Yup, latest. D:


----------



## Gobigorgohome

So, I ended up cancelling the order of the SSC GTX 970s and now I am looking at a better priced MSI Tiger GTX 970 OC, it can be used with a waterblock too, so that is a plus. Anyone own it? How is the air-cooler and is it Elpida/Hynix or Sammy memory on it?


----------



## JustAfleshWound

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *PalominoCreek*
> 
> Driver crashed today, I wasn't even playing, I was just browsing the web. The driver could ultimately be the culprit and not the game nor my OC, who knows.


I've also been getting random driver crashes. They mainly occur while sitting at desktop or browsing the web regardless of clocks at stock or OC. Although it doesn't happen during gaming, unless I'd have chrome active in the background...


----------



## EarlZ

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *JustAfleshWound*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *PalominoCreek*
> 
> Driver crashed today, I wasn't even playing, I was just browsing the web. The driver could ultimately be the culprit and not the game nor my OC, who knows.
> 
> 
> 
> I've also been getting random driver crashes. They mainly occur while sitting at desktop or browsing the web regardless of clocks at stock or OC. Although it doesn't happen during gaming, unless I'd have chrome active in the background...
Click to expand...

rollback drivers


----------



## Cannon19932006

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *PalominoCreek*
> 
> Driver crashed today, I wasn't even playing, I was just browsing the web. The driver could ultimately be the culprit and not the game nor my OC, who knows.


My driver crashed a few times with no OC just browsing in chrome I think the latest drivers are a bit iffy. Disabled hardware acceleration and it hasn't happened since.


----------



## AngryGoldfish

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *EarlZ*
> 
> Thanks for that info, Im very sensitive to coil whine.
> 
> I havent looked at of reviews but is there a situation in 1080p where the GTX780 (stock/reference) beats a G1 Gaming GTX970? Specs wise the GTX780 is still a beast!


The 970 has made leaps and bounds over the 780 recently with games that were clearly optimised for Maxwell over Keplar. I rarely see benchmarks these days where the 780 beats the 970. On initial release, I was seeing a few 780's beating the 970, but that's changed now. The 780 is still a beast of a card, but it's become outdated, sadly. Even the 780ti has suffered a little, to the point where the 290X and 970 are beating it.


----------



## Wirerat

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *AngryGoldfish*
> 
> The 970 has made leaps and bounds over the 780 recently with games that were clearly optimised for Maxwell over Keplar. I rarely see benchmarks these days where the 780 beats the 970. On initial release, I was seeing a few 780's beating the 970, but that's changed now. The 780 is still a beast of a card, but it's become outdated, sadly. Even the 780ti has suffered a little, to the point where the 290X and 970 are beating it.


valley/heaven benchmarks seem to prefer actual memory bandwidth over the theoretical bandwidth we get with 970/980.

Thats the only bench that favors 780 consistently.


----------



## AngryGoldfish

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Wirerat*
> 
> valley/heaven benchmarks seem to prefer actual memory bandwidth over the theoretical bandwidth we get with 970/980.
> 
> Thats the only bench that favors 780 consistently.


Yeah, that's the one test I still remember that showed the 780 beating the 970.


----------



## reev3r

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *EarlZ*
> 
> I am looking at getting 2 970's the EVGA SSC and Gigabyte G1 gaming are the same bracket putting the G1 $11 more. I understand that overclocking is a hit or miss but id like to increase the chances of getting cards that do at least 1.5Ghz core.. also coil whine..


I have the G1 Gaming, and honestly, I have NEVER been happier with a graphics card in my life, by a long shot, and considering I have been building computer for over 15 years, using both high end AMD and Nvidia cards, this one is incredible. It overclock like a champ, I have had mine up to 1,580MHz,and my friend had his at around the same, in fact, I don't recall seeing a G1 Gaming overclock any less than 1,520MHz... Though I may be forgetting something...

In addition, these cards never go above 65°C under full load while overclocked, unless someone has their voltages cranked up further than they need to be...

My only two complaints about this card (both of which can be remedied if you are willing to mod), is the 30% minimum fan speed (WTH Gigabyte?), and the stupid blue LED logo on the card (again, really Gigabyte?)... You can fix the fan speed with a BIOS mod, and you can easily replace the LED's with the color of your choice by simply grabbing some 335 ('sidelight') LED's from eBay or the electronics supplier of your choice.

Beyond that, and between the price and performance, there really isn't a better option!

With that in mind, you really can't lose with any 970 you pick, sure some might be slightly better than others, but not by a significant margin... I chose this particular card for several reasons, I wanted a card with 3DP outputs for triple display G-Sync, I wanted a card with support for a waterblock (this was the only confirmed card that fit my requirements), and I wanted a card with a great power delivery system. This card performs on all three counts, and it does so flawlessly!

Regardless of your choice, you'll be a happy camper! I just happen to think that you'll get the best value from the G1 Gaming.


----------



## escalibur

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *PalominoCreek*
> 
> Alan Wake is literally the only one I own from those. Heh. I'll try just benchmarks and Metro later on, but I firmly believe it's just GTA IV being crap.
> 
> EDIT:
> 
> Done two Firestrike tests, no crashes. Even got my personal highest score so far. Same with Valley, two tests, zero crashes.


Firestrike's issue is that if you don't run it on loop it is way too short to say barely anything regarding the stability. Valley and Heaven are too light in terms of VRAM usage so they might be OK only for core's stability testing. Bottom line is the more different apps/benchs you run the more honest results you will get.


----------



## patinvedis

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *reev3r*
> 
> I have the G1 Gaming, and honestly, I have NEVER been happier with a graphics card in my life, by a long shot, and considering I have been building computer for over 15 years, using both high end AMD and Nvidia cards, this one is incredible. It overclock like a champ, I have had mine up to 1,580MHz,and my friend had his at around the same, in fact, I don't recall seeing a G1 Gaming overclock any less than 1,520MHz... Though I may be forgetting something...
> 
> In addition, these cards never go above 65°C under full load while overclocked, unless someone has their voltages cranked up further than they need to be...
> 
> My only two complaints about this card (both of which can be remedied if you are willing to mod), is the 30% minimum fan speed (WTH Gigabyte?), and the stupid blue LED logo on the card (again, really Gigabyte?)... You can fix the fan speed with a BIOS mod, and you can easily replace the LED's with the color of your choice by simply grabbing some 335 ('sidelight') LED's from eBay or the electronics supplier of your choice.
> 
> Beyond that, and between the price and performance, there really isn't a better option!
> 
> With that in mind, you really can't lose with any 970 you pick, sure some might be slightly better than others, but not by a significant margin... I chose this particular card for several reasons, I wanted a card with 3DP outputs for triple display G-Sync, I wanted a card with support for a waterblock (this was the only confirmed card that fit my requirements), and I wanted a card with a great power delivery system. This card performs on all three counts, and it does so flawlessly!
> 
> Regardless of your choice, you'll be a happy camper! I just happen to think that you'll get the best value from the G1 Gaming.


I'll echo that. It's a very impressive card. In my case, no CW, 1.593 MHZ overclock at 1.2310v and 63°C max temp.

Regarding the annoying LED logo, you can set it up using GeForce Experience: Go to the "My Rig" tab, select "LED Visualizer" and click on the "Configure LED Visualizer" button.

And if you are going to watercool the card I don't think there is a full block for the current EVGA GTX 970 cards.

So yes the G1 is really good.


----------



## Wirerat

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *patinvedis*
> 
> I'll echo that. It's a very impressive card. In my case, no CW, 1.593 MHZ overclock at 1.2310v and 63°C max temp.
> 
> Regarding the annoying LED logo, you can set it up using GeForce Experience: Go to the "My Rig" tab, select "LED Visualizer" and click on the "Configure LED Visualizer" button.
> 
> And if you are going to watercool the card I don't think there is a full block for the current EVGA GTX 970 cards.
> 
> So yes the G1 is really good.


My ftw has no issues at 1540mhz 1.26v 8100mem 45c max on water. I back the mem down to 8000 for 24/7 as the gains were tiny after that.

If you know you want to water cool upfront the first evga acx 2.0 cards are fine.

Does your G1 hit 8000mem?

I seen a lot of complaints about the hynix mem used being the only negative on the gaming g1. The cores clock really high on air for sure.

Its been talked about a lot though. scaling past 1500mhz is meh.


----------



## m0n4rch

Guys I have an issue with my Gigabyte G1. It undervolts and underclocks itself for some reason.

This is what happened in Firestrike:


The voltage keeps going up and down, dropping down to 1.225, along with core clock. Any ideas why?

Oh and I've got stock bios.


----------



## blaze2210

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *m0n4rch*
> 
> Guys I have an issue with my Gigabyte G1. It undervolts and underclocks itself for some reason.
> 
> This is what happened in Firestrike:
> 
> 
> The voltage keeps going up and down, dropping down to 1.225, along with core clock. Any ideas why?
> 
> Oh and I've got stock bios.


Run the benchmark again, but this time with GPU-Z also running. Look at the Sensors tab of GPU-Z, and it will tell you what is throttling your card - the Perfcap Reason.


----------



## m0n4rch

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *blaze2210*
> 
> Run the benchmark again, but this time with GPU-Z also running. Look at the Sensors tab of GPU-Z, and it will tell you what is throttling your card - the Perfcap Reason.


I don't have it.


----------



## blaze2210

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *m0n4rch*
> 
> I don't have it.


You need to actually install GPU-Z, instead of running it as a portable program. Right-click in the top-left corner and there should be an option to install it. Then, it will show you the Perfcap Reason.


----------



## m0n4rch

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *blaze2210*
> 
> You need to actually install GPU-Z, instead of running it as a portable program. Right-click in the top-left corner and there should be an option to install it. Then, it will show you the Perfcap Reason.


Ah, didn't know it has to be installed. It says it's pwr, I'm guessing power limit? It's set to 112% and the highest it reached was 107%...

Edit:
It happens as soon as it reaches ~65 C temperature. That's odd.

Edit #2:

Alright so it happens with stock clocks and OC, though with OC GPUZ and Afterburner say it's due to power limit, even though it never hits 112%.

Stock clocks:


Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!







Voltage drops from 1.225 to 1.206 and core clock from 1418 to 1405.

OC:


Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!







Voltage drops from 1.250 to 1.225 and core clock from 1590 to 1578.


----------



## patinvedis

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Wirerat*
> 
> My ftw has no issues at 1540mhz 1.26v 8100mem 45c max on water. I back the mem down to 8000 for 24/7 as the gains were tiny after that.
> 
> If you know you want to water cool upfront the first evga acx 2.0 cards are fine.
> 
> Does your G1 hit 8000mem?
> 
> I seen a lot of complaints about the hynix mem used being the only negative on the gaming g1. The cores clock really high on air for sure.
> 
> Its been talked about a lot though. scaling past 1500mhz is meh.


I have never reached 8100 with my G1 and I have Samsung memory. I managed only 8000 mem. But outside Fire Strike pushing memory past 7600/7800 doesn't seem to make much difference in games.

Anyway I am running the card at 1593/7650 for 24/7 at only 1.2310v and 63°C max on air. The one thing that's better with EVGA is the longer warranty, I believe it is 5 years instead of 3 and the great step up program.

I believe he was considering the SSC version and I don't think there is a full waterblock for the current ones but I may be wrong.


----------



## EarlZ

Thanks for all the feedback regarding the G1, I decided to go with it


----------



## Wirerat

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *patinvedis*
> 
> I have never reached 8100 with my G1 and I have Samsung memory. I managed only 8000 mem. But outside Fire Strike pushing memory past 7600/7800 doesn't seem to make much difference in games.
> 
> Anyway I am running the card at 1593/7650 for 24/7 at only 1.2310v and 63°C max on air. The one thing that's better with EVGA is the longer warranty, I believe it is 5 years instead of 3 and the great step up program.
> 
> *I believe he was considering the SSC version and I don't think there is a full waterblock for the current ones but I may be wrong.*


correct. no wb on the acx 2.0+ cards. The older 2.0 cards do have wb though and performance is good with the block. Thats all I was saying.


----------



## blaze2210

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *m0n4rch*
> 
> Ah, didn't know it has to be installed. It says it's pwr, I'm guessing power limit? It's set to 112% and the highest it reached was 107%...
> 
> Edit:
> It happens as soon as it reaches ~65 C temperature. That's odd.
> 
> Edit #2:
> 
> Alright so it happens with stock clocks and OC, though with OC GPUZ and Afterburner say it's due to power limit, even though it never hits 112%.
> 
> Stock clocks:
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Voltage drops from 1.225 to 1.206 and core clock from 1418 to 1405.
> 
> OC:
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Voltage drops from 1.250 to 1.225 and core clock from 1590 to 1578.


You should consider reading through the pages here - specifically the last 20 or so (not _exactly_ sure of what page it's on), you'll find the meanings of those Perfcap Reasons. I'm not a big fan of having the same conversation multiple times, but the information is here for you.









If you set "Prefer Maximum Performance" instead of Adaptive in the Nvidia Control Panel, then you should see steadier clock speeds.


----------



## TK421

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Wirerat*
> 
> correct. no wb on the acx 2.0+ cards. The older 2.0 cards do have wb though and performance is good with the block. Thats all I was saying.


Should buy the G1 then, iirc EK / byski have G1 waterblocks available


----------



## jakethesnake438

Anyone know why GPU-Z won't report voltages over 1.200v even with a +37 voltage offset ?

Evga 970 ACX1.0 under water oc through afterburner or Precision?


----------



## blaze2210

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jakethesnake438*
> 
> Anyone know why GPU-Z won't report voltages over 1.200v even with a +37 voltage offset ?
> 
> Evga 970 ACX1.0 under water oc through afterburner or Precision?


GPU-Z reports up to 1.275v on mine, but I think that's where it stops reporting. Maybe the extra voltage just isn't being applied. Does the graphing portion of the overclocking software (Afterburner or Precision) show you that it's being applied? Also, are you running GPU-Z as a portable program, or did you actually install it? You should be able to tell if its installed by going to the Sensors tab and seeing if you have the "Perfcap Reason" being monitored.


----------



## m0n4rch

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *blaze2210*
> 
> GPU-Z reports up to 1.275v on mine, but I think that's where it stops reporting. Maybe the extra voltage just isn't being applied. Does the graphing portion of the overclocking software (Afterburner or Precision) show you that it's being applied? Also, are you running GPU-Z as a portable program, or did you actually install it? You should be able to tell if its installed by going to the Sensors tab and seeing if you have the "Perfcap Reason" being monitored.
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


Mine shows up to 1.250. Gigabyte G1. I think it does actually apply the extra voltage since I notice higher GPU power % when I apply voltage past the 1.250 point.


----------



## kimboschlice

Hi everybody! I'm making a SFF mITX build in a Silverstone SG13 (I'm active on the overclock.net owner's forum), and I really want to use a GTX 970 in my build. I need a reference/blower style card in order to manage the heat in this case. However, I'm having trouble figuring out which reference/blower style GTX 970 is the best at cooling. Right now the two main versions I'm considering are the Best Buy GTX 970 reference card, which I think has the Titan cooling minus a vapor chamber, and the new ASUS Turbo GTX 970, which has a new dual intake blower style. Does anybody have experience with either of these? Which GTX 970 reference/blower style card is best in terms of cooling?

I would really appreciate any advice or recommendations that you all could give. I'm not having much luck finding good reviews or comparison information online. Thank you!









Edit: When I said owner's forum I meant owner's club, which can be found here. Sorry for the typo, it's late!


----------



## hertz9753

It looks like you would a short card. You should send me a PM and tell me about the overclock.net owner's forum.

I have owned most of the cards that you are asking about.


----------



## jakethesnake438

Quote:


> GPU-Z reports up to 1.275v on mine, but I think that's where it stops reporting. Maybe the extra voltage just isn't being applied. Does the graphing portion of the overclocking software (Afterburner or Precision) show you that it's being applied? Also, are you running GPU-Z as a portable program, or did you actually install it? You should be able to tell if its installed by going to the Sensors tab and seeing if you have the "Perfcap Reason" being monitored.


Still having issues with voltage offset not applying, GPU-Z Is certainly installed


Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


----------



## blaze2210

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jakethesnake438*
> 
> Still having issues with voltage offset not applying, GPU-Z Is certainly installed


I can't see those screenshots, not sure what you're showing there.

EDIT: The way they were posted on here, I can't make them large enough to see.


----------



## jakethesnake438

Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!



Quote:


> Originally Posted by *blaze2210*
> 
> I can't see those screenshots, not sure what you're showing there.






Yeah I really noobed out on that post
Right click, open new tab


----------



## blaze2210

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jakethesnake438*
> 
> 
> Yeah I really noobed out on that post
> Right click, open new tab


You're hitting a voltage limit. So go back a few pages in this thread, where I posted what those "Perfcap Reasons" mean. Also, make sure you read the posts around that one as well, since I believe what needs to be changed was also covered.

So you might have gone as far as that card can go, without modding the voltage and power settings in the BIOS.


----------



## PalominoCreek

So I've been reading and it seems MSI Afterburner and the newest Nvidia driver don't get along. Crashes, etc. Am I the only one here experiencing them?


----------



## Cannon19932006

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *PalominoCreek*
> 
> So I've been reading and it seems MSI Afterburner and the newest Nvidia driver don't get along. Crashes, etc. Am I the only one here experiencing them?


No I have also been experiencing crashes on the new drivers with afterburner, while running certain programs. Chrome with hardware accel on, CSGO, have been the 2 I've seen so far. Both without Overclocks running.


----------



## PalominoCreek

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Cannon19932006*
> 
> No I have also been experiencing crashes on the new drivers with afterburner, while running certain programs. Chrome with hardware accel on, CSGO, have been the 2 I've seen so far. Both without Overclocks running.


Any other software that could be used for overclocking then?


----------



## Paztak

So,

I've been reading this thread and learned that if card is throttling 13Mhz it's only because of temp limit which start at 65c?
Hotter it get's the lower core speed goes?


----------



## Cannon19932006

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *PalominoCreek*
> 
> Any other software that could be used for overclocking then?


You could try Precision, or Nvinspector. I prefer Afterburner, I may just tough it out until the next driver update.


----------



## mardon

Well I took the gamble and stepped up from FTW 970 to FTW+ 970.. Early indications is I made a mistake.

FTW 1500mhz Core 8Ghz Mem stable with VBios Mod.
FTW+ Not stable at same clocks, causes artifacting.

The FTW+ has a 6+8 Pin power connector so should be able to deliver more voltage. What sort of overvolt should I try to potentially run faster than my old card?
Coming from Laptop's i'm more of an under volter these days.


----------



## Mr Nightman

How does the bestbuy reference gtx 970 warranty work? Would love to change to watercooling but dont know if nvidia voids the warranty for that


----------



## Paztak

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *blaze2210*
> 
> So go back a few pages in this thread, where I posted what those "Perfcap Reasons" mean.


Here's the link what you posted

http://www.techpowerup.com/forums/threads/gpuz-perfcap-orange-field-vop-question.204193/

I quoted this to remind myself


----------



## AngryGoldfish

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Paztak*
> 
> So,
> 
> I've been reading this thread and learned that if card is throttling 13Mhz it's only because of temp limit which start at 65c?
> Hotter it get's the lower core speed goes?


It can happen for any PerfCap reason. Throttling is an integrated feature in GPU Boost. It can include voltage limits and power limits as well as thermals.


----------



## DeathAngel74

This is why I disable boost 2.0 ^^^^^^. I set temp target and temp limit to 91°c and all 3 base clocks to 1569.5mhz. 54°c max on air.


----------



## flexy123

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DeathAngel74*
> 
> This is why I disable boost 2.0 ^^^^^^. I set temp target and temp limit to 91°c and all 3 base clocks to 1569.5mhz. 54°c max on air.


Keep max. used V in the table(s) under max. available V = Won't ever hit OV limit
Increase TDP/power draw....to..say about 200W-ish (usually 25% or so higher what default is, unless you have a crappy Strix with only 145W..the a little more: ) ) = Won't ever throttle.

There is NO reason whatsoever to "disable" boost and you would only have disadvantages, unless you want to sell someone running at full speed/volts in Idle and when browsing the net as a "feature". AGAIN: NO. REASON. AT ALL. To disable boost.

Temp limit to 91C...sorry I don't see the sense of this since the temp target (AFAIK) in most cards is 80C ish which makes sense...91C is already the "shut off" temp (AFAIK) so it wont make any sense to specify this as a TARGET. (As a "limit" the 91C are already in all BIOS I looked at anyway). I heard several times the cards would be throttling once they exceed a certain temp..but I don't see this happening, at least not with my card. It runs the 1506 constantly without that I had to disable Boost. And in idle and with browsing it clocks down as well, as intended.


----------



## DeathAngel74

@flexy123
You know what, I'm getting a little tired of hearing that every time I post about disabling boost. Bottom line bro, my card my choice, end of discussion. You obviously have no idea what you are talking about. I disabled boost and my card runs at 135/540 at the desktop and browsing the Web. And if you read about boost, setting the temp target to 91°=boost off and max perf. My card is on air and has never been over 55-56°c.1569/8000 when I game or bench. 135/540 at idle and desktop and Web browsing. Whatever. Have a nice day sir.


----------



## m0n4rch

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *AngryGoldfish*
> 
> It can happen for any PerfCap reason. Throttling is an integrated feature in GPU Boost. It can include voltage limits and power limits as well as thermals.


Interesting, I wasn't aware of this.
I did some tests and it's definitely effected by voltage and GPU temp. With stock clocks on my G1, the GPU ran at 1418 MHz until it hit 64 C. Then it throttled, voltage went from 1.225 to 1.206 and it underclocked by 13 MHz. Then I increased TDP to max, which is 112%, but it still throttled at 64 C. Then I increased voltage by 87 mV and this time it didn't throttle at 64 C, but at 74 C, so it bumped up the throttling point by 10 C.


----------



## Paztak

Can we call this a stable OC?

Played Witcher 3 awhile.
Sensor refresh rate was 0.1sec, even though in the picture refresh rate is 10sec.
PerfCap Reasons is VRel.VOp, so that means card could boost more, but driver says enough is enough?


----------



## flexy123

DeathAngel, what has disabling boost to do with temps? Do you want to say that disabling boost for some odd reason would keep temps lower? Sorry I can't follow you there, it doesn't make sense.


----------



## blaze2210

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DeathAngel74*
> 
> @flexy123
> You know what, I'm getting a little tired of hearing that every time I post about disabling boost. Bottom line bro, my card my choice, end of discussion. You obviously have no idea what you are talking about. I disabled boost and my card runs at 135/540 at the desktop and browsing the Web. And if you read about boost, setting the temp target to 91°=boost off and max perf. My card is on air and has never been over 55-56°c.1569/8000 when I game or bench. 135/540 at idle and desktop and Web browsing. Whatever. Have a nice day sir.


I've got your back. From Nvidia themselves about the correlation between the Temperature Target and GPU Boost 2.0 behavior:
Quote:


> Having acquired data from hundreds of thousands of end-users in the year following the GTX 680's launch, NVIDIA's engineers determined that GPU temperature was more commonly an inhibitor to performance than power consumption. As a result, they took GPU Boost technology and developed GPU Boost 2.0 for GTX 700 and GTX 700M Series GPUs, which increases the Boost Clock until the GPU hits a predetermined Temperature Target. With this change, performance is increased by 3-7% over GPU Boost 1.0 at stock speeds, and by a larger degree on factory-overclocked models sold by our partners.
> 
> *More Control, Less Noise*
> GPU Boost 2.0 also offers improved user-control for desktop GeForce GTX GPUs, who can tweak the Boost behavior by increasing or decreasing the Temperature Target with third-party software. This lets desktop GeForce GTX over-clockers decrease the maximum temperature, speed, and noise output of a GPU when working or playing older games, and to ramp everything up to max when playing the likes of Metro: Last Light.
> 
> With a watercooling setup temperatures become irrelevant, allowing GPU Boost to maximize voltage and power usage, in turn cranking the Boost Clock way beyond the norm, wringing every last drop of performance from your desktop's GeForce GTX graphics card.


If you're more of a visual person, here's the source: http://www.geforce.com/hardware/technology/gpu-boost-2/technology

So it would make sense that if you disabled Boost (as in, let's pretend it wasn't even there), then you would(should) be taking this extra overclocking headroom into your own hands - instead of the card handling the increases itself. By the way, did you ever post your current BIOS on here? I'd like to check out the settings you're currently running. I've been tinkering with my cards again.


----------



## DeathAngel74

That is no where close to what I'm trying to say. Just nevermind... flexy123. Thanks blaze2210 for the backup bro. We have the same card so you get it. ? I will post my bios later bro so you can take a look.


----------



## blaze2210

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DeathAngel74*
> 
> That is no where close to what I'm trying to say. Just nevermind... flexy123. Thanks blaze2210 for the backup bro. We have the same card so you get it. ?


I see the same thing virtually every time disabling Boost gets mentioned in a forum, people seem to just parrot other people's opinions on the matter - I've never seen anyone provide any sort of proof that disabling Boost has hindered their performance. Personally, I don't really have an opinion one way or the other, but I can see the logic behind disabling Boost.


----------



## AngryGoldfish

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *m0n4rch*
> 
> Interesting, I wasn't aware of this.
> I did some tests and it's definitely effected by voltage and GPU temp. With stock clocks on my G1, the GPU ran at 1418 MHz until it hit 64 C. Then it throttled, voltage went from 1.225 to 1.206 and it underclocked by 13 MHz. Then I increased TDP to max, which is 112%, but it still throttled at 64 C. Then I increased voltage by 87 mV and this time it didn't throttle at 64 C, but at 74 C, so it bumped up the throttling point by 10 C.


That's interesting. Maybe the G1 Gaming's BIOS does that automatically?


----------



## DeathAngel74

I'm not going to argue a moot point anymore. My card = my choice. That's it, plain and simple. It works for me fine and the card still performs as intended, except I control when the card boosts.... My opinion versus his. Both are valid but that's not the point.


----------



## flexy123

Why would I need to change my 80C ish temp target in the BIOS..it's a temp I am not even remotely getting anywhere, EVER.
And why would I need to "disable boost" if there are all means to keep a freq steady in games or benchmarks? I mean what else can I want than running my tested, stable OC, say 15xx ish constantly WITHOUT throttling. This is the entire goal. And to prevent throttling I do NOT have to "disable" boost, I simply increase the limits sensibly.


----------



## Nicholars

When playing witcher 3 I looked in GPU-Z and my max voltage is only 1.15v... It is also about 50mhz lower than in most games.

When playing any other game it goes up to 1.2v

I have it set on "prefer max performance" in nvidia CP

Anyone know why this is?


----------



## blaze2210

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *flexy123*
> 
> Why would I need to change my 80C ish temp target in the BIOS..it's a temp I am not even remotely getting anywhere, EVER.
> And why would I need to "disable boost" if there are all means to keep a freq steady in games or benchmarks? I mean what else can I want than running my tested, stable OC, say 15xx ish constantly WITHOUT throttling. This is the entire goal. And to prevent throttling I do NOT have to "disable" boost, I simply increase the limits sensibly.


I'm not sure what posts you're reading, but no one is telling you that you need to do anything. You can do whatever you want with your card. If you want to disable Boost, fine, disable Boost. If not, then don't disable it. The bottom line is that no one has told you to do anything to your card.

It does seem very possible that you are misunderstanding the Temp Target and it's purpose though.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Nicholars*
> 
> When playing witcher 3 I looked in GPU-Z and my max voltage is only 1.15v... It is also about 50mhz lower than in most games.
> 
> When playing any other game it goes up to 1.2v
> 
> I have it set on "prefer max performance" in nvidia CP
> 
> Anyone know why this is?


I'm sure that the different settings between the games, and the different loads that those settings would cause, would likely be the reason for that variation you're seeing. Check the other parts of the Sensors tab when playing those games, and compare the differences. That should shine some light on that concern.


----------



## DeathAngel74

blaze2210, this is the bios I'm currently using....Remember the checksums...its 4D - [4D], should be stable since we have the same card..unmodded was 19 - [19]

EVGAGTX970SSCACX2.0_1.275v_300W_1569Mhz.zip 234k .zip file

That bios can go all the way up to 1620 and still remain stable.


----------



## Cannon19932006

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DeathAngel74*
> 
> @flexy123
> You know what, I'm getting a little tired of hearing that every time I post about disabling boost. Bottom line bro, my card my choice, end of discussion. You obviously have no idea what you are talking about. I disabled boost and my card runs at 135/540 at the desktop and browsing the Web. And if you read about boost, setting the temp target to 91°=boost off and max perf. My card is on air and has never been over 55-56°c.1569/8000 when I game or bench. 135/540 at idle and desktop and Web browsing. Whatever. Have a nice day sir.


Boost was causing instability with my gpu OC in Csgo because it was lowering speed and when voltage when not at high usage. I only get about 40% gpu usage in go so it would be at like 1400MHz and 1.1v and become unstable because of dynamic clocks. Not a problem everyone will have but it's my reason for disabling boost.


----------



## DeathAngel74

maybe we should start a 970 boost disabled club.........*snicker*


----------



## TK421

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DeathAngel74*
> 
> maybe we should start a 970 boost disabled club.........*snicker*


1.31v 1598.9/3750
boost disabled


----------



## blaze2210

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DeathAngel74*
> 
> blaze2210, this is the bios I'm currently using....Remember the checksums...its 4D - [4D], should be stable since we have the same card..unmodded was 19 - [19]
> 
> EVGAGTX970SSCACX2.0_1.275v_300W_1569Mhz.zip 234k .zip file
> 
> That bios can go all the way up to 1620 and still remain stable.


Sweet, thanks! How about the fan controls? Have you noticed a difference with the changes you've made?


----------



## flexy123

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Cannon19932006*
> 
> Boost was causing instability with my gpu OC in Csgo because it was lowering speed and when voltage when not at high usage. I only get about 40% gpu usage in go so it would be at like 1400MHz and 1.1v and become unstable because of dynamic clocks. Not a problem everyone will have but it's my reason for disabling boost.


Your issue is not related to boost, it's a myth and false that boost itself, the changing between clocks and voltages causes any performance problems.
I did frame time measurements in scenarios where the card "boosted" and changed CLKs fast (many times per second), it did NOT affect frame times whatsoever, means it doesn't cause stutters.

When your card for some reason is at 40% in a game where it's SUPPOSED to be maxed out, you have a different problem. Possibly win power savings settings or some remnants of NVidia Inspector from forcing power states. Or you had some BIOS which was poorly modded with like 900W TDP where your card boosts down thinking it is only 40% used when in reality it's not. OR...unlikely...the game really only uses 40% of your GPU...or you had/have VSYNC on which could also lead to your card only being used 40%.

Also...to re-peat what I already said on Anandtech and on EVGA forum..if you DO NOT use a "proper" modded BIOS but instead use Afterburner to overclock, your lower clocks (when the clock is down-boosting for what reason) WILL become un-stable with those cards where you cannot add voltage externally. Again, it has nothing to do with Boost per se. It's the use of Afterburner for OCing which messes up the internal voltage table and assigned V per clock-entry.

Here just a funny note: When I mention that OC with Afterburner DOES cause instability (FACT!) I also got the one or the other smartass making comments it wouldn't be the case. Except I can prove it. I can use Afterburner to clock to 1506 and cannot even start Heaven Benchmark since the tiny fraction of time when the card clocks up is already enough to have it crash from one of the lower clocks. And MANY people use Afterburner and are not even aware of this. (This is also why "disabling boost" seems to solve this since is means to skip all the lower, non-stable clocks.)

It is also easily testable on default, stock bios to use AB to set your max. stable OC and then run a demanding bench like Heaven, and then tune down your power target, say 75%, 70% etc. --> CRASH.

The reason not to use AB or PrecisionX to overclock your core.


----------



## blaze2210

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *flexy123*
> 
> Your issue is not related to boost, it's a myth and entirely false that boost itself, the changing between power states causes any performance problems.
> I did frame time measurements in scenarios where the card "boosted" and changed CLKs fast (many times per second), it did NOT affect frame times whatsoever, means it doesn't cause stutters.
> 
> When your card for some reason is at 40% in a game where it's SUPPOSED to be maxed out, you have a different problem. Possibly win power savings settings or some remnants of NVidia Inspector from forcing power states. Or you had some BIOS which was poorly modded with like 900W TDP where your card boosts down thinking it is only 40% used when in reality it's not. OR...unlikely...the game really only uses 40% of your GPU...or you had/have VSYNC on which could also lead to your card only being used 40%.
> 
> Also...to re-peat what I already said on Anandtech and on EVGA forum..if you DO NOT use a "proper" modded BIOS but instead use Afterburner to overclock, your lower clocks (when the clock is down-boosting for what reason) WILL become un-stable with those cards where you cannot add voltage externally. Again, it has nothing to do with Boost per se.
> 
> Here just a funny note: When I mention that OC with Afterburner DOES cause instability (FACT!) I also got the one or the other smartass making comments it wouldn't be the case. Except I can prove it. I can use Afterburner to clock to 1506 and cannot even start Heaven Benchmark *since the tiny fraction of time when the card clocks up is already enough to have it crash*. And MANY people use Afterburner and are not even aware of this.


Then don't disable Boost on your card. Boom! Easy solution. However, I do find it pretty funny that you provided some evidence that Boost can cause instability (the bold and underlined part).









Basically, whatever you or anyone here wants to do with their card is their business. If people prefer to use Afterburner, or a BIOS mod, that's their choice - there isn't really a "one-size fits all" for overclocking.


----------



## DeathAngel74

Easy solution, don't disable boost on your card. No one is forcing you.... Why spout your "if you disable boost, then you don't have a proper bios mod" crap. Just because you disagree with it, doesn't mean it's wrong.


----------



## Wirerat

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *flexy123*
> 
> Your issue is not related to boost, it's a myth and false that boost itself, the changing between clocks and voltages causes any performance problems.
> I did frame time measurements in scenarios where the card "boosted" and changed CLKs fast (many times per second), it did NOT affect frame times whatsoever, means it doesn't cause stutters.
> 
> When your card for some reason is at 40% in a game where it's SUPPOSED to be maxed out, you have a different problem. Possibly win power savings settings or some remnants of NVidia Inspector from forcing power states. Or you had some BIOS which was poorly modded with like 900W TDP where your card boosts down thinking it is only 40% used when in reality it's not. OR...unlikely...the game really only uses 40% of your GPU...or you had/have VSYNC on which could also lead to your card only being used 40%.
> 
> Also...to re-peat what I already said on Anandtech and on EVGA forum..if you DO NOT use a "proper" modded BIOS but instead use Afterburner to overclock, your lower clocks (when the clock is down-boosting for what reason) WILL become un-stable with those cards where you cannot add voltage externally. Again, it has nothing to do with Boost per se. It's the use of Afterburner for OCing which messes up the internal voltage table and assigned V per clock-entry.
> 
> Here just a funny note: When I mention that OC with Afterburner DOES cause instability (FACT!) I also got the one or the other smartass making comments it wouldn't be the case. Except I can prove it. I can use Afterburner to clock to 1506 and cannot even start Heaven Benchmark since the tiny fraction of time when the card clocks up is already enough to have it crash from one of the lower clocks. And MANY people use Afterburner and are not even aware of this. (This is also why "disabling boost" seems to solve this since is means to skip all the lower, non-stable clocks.)
> 
> It is also easily testable on default, stock bios to use AB to set your max. stable OC and then run a demanding bench like Heaven, and then tune down your power target, say 75%, 70% etc. --> CRASH.
> 
> The reason not to use AB or PrecisionX to overclock your core.


what? I only bios mod my power limit and vram. I add all my voltage and core clock via afterburner.

my core is 1538mhz @ 1.26v (set in AB) with 8000mem (set in bios).

In my experience afterburner can set the same core clock as burning it into bios as long as the power limit get set.


----------



## m0n4rch

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *flexy123*
> 
> Your issue is not related to boost, it's a myth and false that boost itself, the changing between clocks and voltages causes any performance problems.
> I did frame time measurements in scenarios where the card "boosted" and changed CLKs fast (many times per second), it did NOT affect frame times whatsoever, means it doesn't cause stutters.
> 
> When your card for some reason is at 40% in a game where it's SUPPOSED to be maxed out, you have a different problem. Possibly win power savings settings or some remnants of NVidia Inspector from forcing power states. Or you had some BIOS which was poorly modded with like 900W TDP where your card boosts down thinking it is only 40% used when in reality it's not. OR...unlikely...the game really only uses 40% of your GPU...or you had/have VSYNC on which could also lead to your card only being used 40%.
> 
> Also...to re-peat what I already said on Anandtech and on EVGA forum..if you DO NOT use a "proper" modded BIOS but instead use Afterburner to overclock, your lower clocks (when the clock is down-boosting for what reason) WILL become un-stable with those cards where you cannot add voltage externally. Again, it has nothing to do with Boost per se. It's the use of Afterburner for OCing which messes up the internal voltage table and assigned V per clock-entry.
> 
> Here just a funny note: When I mention that OC with Afterburner DOES cause instability (FACT!) I also got the one or the other smartass making comments it wouldn't be the case. Except I can prove it. I can use Afterburner to clock to 1506 and cannot even start Heaven Benchmark since the tiny fraction of time when the card clocks up is already enough to have it crash from one of the lower clocks. And MANY people use Afterburner and are not even aware of this. (This is also why "disabling boost" seems to solve this since is means to skip all the lower, non-stable clocks.)
> 
> It is also easily testable on default, stock bios to use AB to set your max. stable OC and then run a demanding bench like Heaven, and then tune down your power target, say 75%, 70% etc. --> CRASH.
> 
> The reason not to use AB or PrecisionX to overclock your core.


Is that why I get crashes in Firestrike and Valley as soon as they load the assets? The loading finishes and as soon as it wants to start the benchmark they crash. So how do you properly mod bios?


----------



## DeathAngel74

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *blaze2210*
> 
> Sweet, thanks! How about the fan controls? Have you noticed a difference with the changes you've made?


53C and fans aren't so loud anymore during benchmarks. I really ever notice it while gaming, if i push past 1440p to 4k.


----------



## DeathAngel74

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TK421*
> 
> 1.31v 1598.9/3750
> boost disabled


1.3125v 1620/4000
boost disabled


----------



## TK421

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DeathAngel74*
> 
> 1.3125v 1620/4000
> boost disabled


good card there


----------



## DeathAngel74

Yup that's with my own custom bios. But oh it's not a proper mod because boost is disabled. Oops, was that another smart-ass comment? Sorry


----------



## flexy123

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *m0n4rch*
> 
> Is that why I get crashes in Firestrike and Valley as soon as they load the assets? The loading finishes and as soon as it wants to start the benchmark they crash. So how do you properly mod bios?


Possible. I mean I see it here. I know that 1506-1519 is stable here on my card, but if I use AB to OC it would crash, not when it is at the max boost (that ironically can be stable) but it crashes at the lower clocks, so yes, when there is low usage like in Menus etc...or in the short time when it "clocks up" to its max speed. (Like when you start a benchmark).

What card do you have?


----------



## DeathAngel74

m0n4rch,
Pm broodeeck, he has a 970 g1 too. He got some of the highest synthetic benchmark scores in the thread. He may be able to help you out.


----------



## ValValdesky

I've never had my G1 Gaming 970 crash on stock clocks with all the drivers released for the 970 so far excluding the hotfix ones..
My card has an ASIC of 75.7% and boost to 1405, I have both build AMD fX8350 and Intel 4690k with a Corsair CX600 PSU.

You guys might want to check your components if you are getting crashes even in stock clocks, there might be something wrong and is better to take care of it right now than later, a multimeter should be enough to test everything.

It could be also a windows installation but that would be rare since I can easily switch motherbords and cpu without having to reinstall windows and "it just werks"

Maybe try emailing the manufactured and try to discuss the issue.


----------



## MasterBash

Anyone tried remove some brand new thermal paste and using something like NT-H1 or MX-4? Is there an improvement over stock paste (I am mostly wondering about evga)?

I am thinking about doing it, but if things get worse, I cant switch back... Its a one time thing, lol.


----------



## moccor

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MasterBash*
> 
> Anyone tried remove some brand new thermal paste and using something like NT-H1 or MX-4? Is there an improvement over stock paste (I am mostly wondering about evga)?
> 
> I am thinking about doing it, but if things get worse, I cant switch back... Its a one time thing, lol.


Aftermarket TIM (thermal paste) is always much better.


----------



## DeathAngel74

hey MasterBash, how's that bios?


----------



## blaze2210

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MasterBash*
> 
> Anyone tried remove some brand new thermal paste and using something like NT-H1 or MX-4? Is there an improvement over stock paste (I am mostly wondering about evga)?
> 
> I am thinking about doing it, but if things get worse, I cant switch back... Its a one time thing, lol.


I swapped it out on my cards, but I went the "extreme" route and used CLP. Pretty decent improvement in temps, though not as much of an improvement as delidding and using it on a CPU. I might actually swap it out and run some tests with my GC-Extreme, Formula 7, and PK-3 (when I find my tube of it).

If you're going to switch out the stock TIM, make sure that you're actually upgrading it. So you'll need to use a top-of-the-top performing TIM, like CLU/CLP (has potential risks though), GC-Extreme, or Prolimatech PK-3. These are at the very top of every comparison I've ever seen.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *moccor*
> 
> Aftermarket TIM (thermal paste) is always much better.


I don't quite agree with this, EVGA seems to have used some pretty good stuff on their 970 SSC Editions (only model of the 970 I've owned). My initial application of GC-Extreme only dropped temps by about 1-2*C per card, which could be attributed to a change in ambient temps.


----------



## kl6mk6

I went with the liquid metal pads. For gpus on air, they tested with the best heat transfer by far. They tear and fold easily, but if your careful they're super easy to install.

http://www.tomshardware.com/reviews/thermal-paste-performance-benchmark,3616-20.html


----------



## hertz9753

EVGA uses some pretty good TIM. I wouldn't change it.


----------



## blaze2210

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kl6mk6*
> 
> I went with the liquid metal pads. For gpus on air, they tested with the best heat transfer by far. They tear and fold easily, but if your careful they're super easy to install.
> 
> http://www.tomshardware.com/reviews/thermal-paste-performance-benchmark,3616-20.html


I've seen those, but haven't had the chance to check them out yet. They do sound quite a bit easier to work with.


----------



## MasterBash

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DeathAngel74*
> 
> hey MasterBash, how's that bios?


Pretty good, I edited it myself, I learned how to... went for 300W max as safe precaution, because I dont think this type of card can overclock that much to use so much power, and lucky I lowered the power limit... =P

I made the mistake of running OCCT GPU test and it reached 100% PL (300w being default @ 100%). Temps were 85C lol so I closed it. I realized its a dumb stress test. I cant imagine if I was running higher PL, my card would've melted.

However, the increased PL does make a difference because I used to reach its limit before. It just didnt have enough power with the default bios (well, slave is a bit higher but fan didnt turn off completely)

Still in the process of changing my power supply for a shorter one and putting this one in another computer so I can use a bottom fan in my case and increase the voltage.


----------



## MasterBash

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kl6mk6*
> 
> I went with the liquid metal pads. For gpus on air, they tested with the best heat transfer by far. They tear and fold easily, but if your careful they're super easy to install.
> 
> http://www.tomshardware.com/reviews/thermal-paste-performance-benchmark,3616-20.html


I thought about doing this, I can get them for cheap.


----------



## Paztak

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Paztak*
> 
> Can we call this a stable OC?
> 
> Played Witcher 3 awhile.
> Sensor refresh rate was 0.1sec, even though in the picture refresh rate is 10sec.
> PerfCap Reasons is VRel.VOp, so that means card could boost more, but driver says enough is enough?


Quoting myself, but yes VRel Vop seems to mean exactly that.
That's the maximum boost what core can do on those voltages and driver is limiting boosting like it should.
When you are finding your maximum boost clock GPU-Z should be reporting "PerfCap Reason" value of "VRel, VOp", meaning that you are only limited by voltages.


----------



## mardon

Seems my evga ftw+ RAM is crappy. +350mhz max







core is decent enough 1520(ish)mhz with and the card is near enough silent and stays under 70c.


----------



## blaze2210

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mardon*
> 
> Seems my evga ftw+ RAM is crappy. +350mhz max
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> core is decent enough 1520(ish)mhz with and the card is near enough silent and stays under 70c.


What kind of clock speeds were you expecting?


----------



## hertz9753

Light speed because +350=700. Maybe he was looking for plaid?


----------



## mardon

8ghz RAM. That's what I've seen on all the reviews and my old card. Sorry I thought I was on overclock.net. When I say +350max I mean on ram not core.


----------



## ReXtN

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mardon*
> 
> 8ghz RAM. That's what I've seen on all the reviews and my old card. Sorry I thought I was on overclock.net. When I say +350max I mean on ram not core.


They understood that you meant RAM speeds. That's why hertz said "+350=700".
You can't expect anything over stock with any card really.. Stock is what the card is made for, and that is the only speed that is guaranteed.
I have the worst memory ever it seems on one of my 970's which will only hit +75MHz before crashing. I get the same result with corespeeds @stock or @1503MHz. Effective Memoryspeed is then 7160 in my case, and that is max.. Im not happy with it, but I can't do much about it really..

Read through the thread, and you will soon see that not everyone is hitting 8000MHz on Mem









And Yes, you are on Overclock.net, so drop the attitude


----------



## mardon

Sorry moderator









I haven't had time to really test the overclock as i've been waiting since last week to play the witcher 3 so that took up most my time. I think i'll be able to further on the core. I was a little disappointing because my old FTW used to do 8000mhz effective no problems. I guess thats what happens when you play the silicone lottery.


----------



## Wirerat

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mardon*
> 
> Sorry moderator
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I haven't had time to really test the overclock as i've been waiting since last week to play the witcher 3 so that took up most my time. I think i'll be able to further on the core. I was a little disappointing because my old FTW used to do 8000mhz effective no problems. I guess thats what happens when you play the silicone lottery.


The first round of FTW cards all had sammy memory. if you hit 1500mhz 8000mem then your getting all you can get from a 970. The scaling falls off after that and your just oc'ing for epeen.


----------



## mardon

Damn well that was a waste of a step up. I got the card pretty cheap on ebay and saw I could still step up so liked the idea of getting a brand new card. so on that front i've not done too badly.

On the plus side the new card will hit near on the the same performance without a bios mod and unlike the other card doesn't require any increase in fan speed.


----------



## Lolindirfab

Hi guys, How are you? I recently bought a 970 Reference Cooler. Amazing card, coming from a 560 TI!

Now I'm wondering. @1080P / 60hz, is it worth OCing? And if so, can anyone here with a reference card share their OC settings?

I'm having no problem at all playing GTA V with a lot of things maxed out, but tbh is kind of disappointing that I can't run, for example, grass [email protected] high or ultra.

Can anyone help here? At least with the OC or if its really necessary?

Thanks a lot.


----------



## mardon

I've got everything set to ultra at msaa x2 which I have overridden at driver level with msaa. Runs mostly 60fps with the odd dip.
Ocing will help if you've not got it maxed.


----------



## TopicClocker

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Lolindirfab*
> 
> Hi guys, How are you? I recently bought a 970 Reference Cooler. Amazing card, coming from a 560 TI!
> 
> Now I'm wondering. @1080P / 60hz, is it worth OCing? And if so, can anyone here with a reference card share their OC settings?
> 
> I'm having no problem at all playing GTA V with a lot of things maxed out, but tbh is kind of disappointing that I can't run, for example, grass [email protected] high or ultra.
> 
> Can anyone help here? At least with the OC or if its really necessary?
> 
> Thanks a lot.


Do you have MSI Afterburner and Rivatuner? You can check your GPU usage with them, if your GPU usage is 90-99% you're GPU bound and can benefit from overclocking your GPU, but if it's something like 80% you're possibly CPU bound.

What CPU do you have btw?


----------



## m0n4rch

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *flexy123*
> 
> Possible. I mean I see it here. I know that 1506-1519 is stable here on my card, but if I use AB to OC it would crash, not when it is at the max boost (that ironically can be stable) but it crashes at the lower clocks, so yes, when there is low usage like in Menus etc...or in the short time when it "clocks up" to its max speed. (Like when you start a benchmark).
> 
> What card do you have?


You are right. I've noticed voltages are messed up when I OC the GPU. While Firestrike is loading, clock and voltage switch through different values until they reach their maximum values when the benchmark starts. The following values are clocks and voltages MSI Afterburner was able to catch with 100 ms hardware polling period.

This is with no OC:
721 MHz at 0.856 V, 1177 MHz at 1.006 V, 1304 MHz at 1.075 V, 1418 MHz at 1.225 V.

This is with OC with Afterburner to 1590 Mhz and +87 mV:
1177 MHz at 1.006 V, 1354 MHz at 1.012 V, 1380 MHz at 1.025 V, 1493 MHz at 1.106 V, 1518 MHz at 1.137 V, 1590 MHz at 1.250.

It's obvious that with OC, lower clocks run at voltages that are too low. 1304 at 1.075 with no OC vs 1304 at 1.006 and 1418 at 1.225 vs 1493 at 1.106. This is horrible. No wonder why it crashes.

So what do you suggest me to do? My card is Gigabyte G1.


----------



## Lolindirfab

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TopicClocker*
> 
> Do you have MSI Afterburner and Rivatuner? You can check your GPU usage with them, if your GPU usage is 90-99% you're GPU bound and can benefit from overclocking your GPU, but if it's something like 80% you're possibly CPU bound.
> 
> What CPU do you have btw?


Sure!

Full Specs:
i7 [email protected]
Corsair Vengeance [email protected]
Sabertooth Z77
Samsung 850 Pro 256gb x2
GTX 970 Reference


----------



## EarlZ

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *m0n4rch*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *flexy123*
> 
> Possible. I mean I see it here. I know that 1506-1519 is stable here on my card, but if I use AB to OC it would crash, not when it is at the max boost (that ironically can be stable) but it crashes at the lower clocks, so yes, when there is low usage like in Menus etc...or in the short time when it "clocks up" to its max speed. (Like when you start a benchmark).
> 
> What card do you have?
> 
> 
> 
> You are right. I've noticed voltages are messed up when I OC the GPU. While Firestrike is loading, clock and voltage switch through different values until they reach their maximum values when the benchmark starts. The following values are clocks and voltages MSI Afterburner was able to catch with 100 ms hardware polling period.
> 
> This is with no OC:
> 721 MHz at 0.856 V, 1177 MHz at 1.006 V, 1304 MHz at 1.075 V, 1418 MHz at 1.225 V.
> 
> This is with OC with Afterburner to 1590 Mhz and +87 mV:
> 1177 MHz at 1.006 V, 1354 MHz at 1.012 V, 1380 MHz at 1.025 V, 1493 MHz at 1.106 V, 1518 MHz at 1.137 V, 1590 MHz at 1.250.
> 
> It's obvious that with OC, lower clocks run at voltages that are too low. 1304 at 1.075 with no OC vs 1304 at 1.006 and 1418 at 1.225 vs 1493 at 1.106. This is horrible. No wonder why it crashes.
> 
> So what do you suggest me to do? My card is Gigabyte G1.
Click to expand...

Probably a modded bios with no boost is required for that, I had the same issue on my 780's and skyn3t made a bios that disables boost though the clocks still change when gaming but the voltages are spot in where they are needed.


----------



## TK421

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Lolindirfab*
> 
> Hi guys, How are you? I recently bought a 970 Reference Cooler. Amazing card, coming from a 560 TI!
> 
> Now I'm wondering. @1080P / 60hz, is it worth OCing? And if so, can anyone here with a reference card share their OC settings?
> 
> I'm having no problem at all playing GTA V with a lot of things maxed out, but tbh is kind of disappointing that I can't run, for example, grass [email protected] high or ultra.
> 
> Can anyone help here? At least with the OC or if its really necessary?
> 
> Thanks a lot.


1599/3750 1.31v

G1 gaming

boost disabled


----------



## patinvedis

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *m0n4rch*
> 
> You are right. I've noticed voltages are messed up when I OC the GPU. While Firestrike is loading, clock and voltage switch through different values until they reach their maximum values when the benchmark starts. The following values are clocks and voltages MSI Afterburner was able to catch with 100 ms hardware polling period.
> 
> This is with no OC:
> 721 MHz at 0.856 V, 1177 MHz at 1.006 V, 1304 MHz at 1.075 V, 1418 MHz at 1.225 V.
> 
> This is with OC with Afterburner to 1590 Mhz and +87 mV:
> 1177 MHz at 1.006 V, 1354 MHz at 1.012 V, 1380 MHz at 1.025 V, 1493 MHz at 1.106 V, 1518 MHz at 1.137 V, 1590 MHz at 1.250.
> 
> It's obvious that with OC, lower clocks run at voltages that are too low. 1304 at 1.075 with no OC vs 1304 at 1.006 and 1418 at 1.225 vs 1493 at 1.106. This is horrible. No wonder why it crashes.
> 
> So what do you suggest me to do? My card is Gigabyte G1.


Have you tried OC Guru? Crank up the min offset voltage to the maximum value in OC Guru and try again. It certainly worked for me


----------



## m0n4rch

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *patinvedis*
> 
> Have you tried OC Guru? Crank up the min offset voltage to the maximum value in OC Guru and try again. It certainly worked for me


It works! I upped the minimum voltage and now I'm getting higher voltages on all those lower clocks. This is great, no more crashes and no need to mod the bios. Kudos to Gigabyte for making this software. Thanks man.

Do you know if it works with non-Gigabyte graphics cards?


----------



## dbzakj

Is "Force constant voltage" effectively the same thing in Afterburner?


----------



## flexy123

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *m0n4rch*
> 
> It works! I upped the minimum voltage and now I'm getting higher voltages on all those lower clocks. This is great, no more crashes and no need to mod the bios. Kudos to Gigabyte for making this software. Thanks man.
> 
> Do you know if it works with non-Gigabyte graphics cards?


Just wanted to reply but seems you found a solution This is great. I wouldn't be surprised if this does NOT work on EVGA etc. cards, their voltage controllers cannot be programmed externally.
And again...just proof that OCing with A/B is really bad. Sorta surprised actually that even upping voltage with Afterburner didn't do anything.

Edit: I am wrong! IT WORKS even with my #+&%! EVGA SC ACX2.0, you can increase the min. offsets. Nice.


----------



## Cakewalk_S

Well...I probably won't use the strix stock cooler till I'm ready to sell this card in probably 1-2 years...but I did spend some time getting this thing nice and flat. I'm pretty sure I've got all the scratches out by now. 2000gritt sand paper dry sanding allowing the copper to build up in the sand paper, which causes it to mirror even more...


----------



## m0n4rch

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *flexy123*
> 
> Just wanted to reply but seems you found a solution This is great. I wouldn't be surprised if this does NOT work on EVGA etc. cards, their voltage controllers cannot be programmed externally.
> And again...just proof that OCing with A/B is really bad. Sorta surprised actually that even upping voltage with Afterburner didn't do anything.


I don't think AB is bad, the problem here is that it can only up max voltage. At max voltage and max clock speed, which is 1590 MHz in my case everything is fine. The issue is with boost I believe and the way it works. Setting the max clock so high results in lower clocks running at very low voltages, and these are the voltages Gigabyte's OC GURU is able to increase.


----------



## blaze2210

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *flexy123*
> 
> Just wanted to reply but seems you found a solution This is great. I wouldn't be surprised if this does NOT work on EVGA etc. cards, their voltage controllers cannot be programmed externally.
> And again...just proof that OCing with A/B is really bad. Sorta surprised actually that even upping voltage with Afterburner didn't do anything.
> 
> Edit: I am wrong! IT WORKS even with my #+&%! EVGA SC ACX2.0, you can increase the min. offsets. Nice.


We get it, you don't like Afterburner. If it doesn't work for you, then don't use it. You certainly don't need to just keep bashing it.


----------



## flexy123

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *blaze2210*
> 
> We get it, you don't like Afterburner. If it doesn't work for you, then don't use it. You certainly don't need to just keep bashing it.


Afterburner and PrecisionX screw up the internal voltage tables, that means that many/most of the lower clocks below max. boost get INSUFFICIENT VOLTAGE and thus cards become nonstable at lower frequencies. Since this is a GTX 970 thread and MANY people use Afterburner this is without question relevant and people need to know this.

Obviously you never heard of people experiencing instability at lower clocks (I did, plenty)...and obviously you never actually did tests to confirm that using AB to overclock does indeed cause instability at lower clocks? I did as well. So this is not a "personal issue" having to do with a dislike of A/B or however you want to make this sound.

It's certainly justified to warn people not to use A/B for overclocking and tell them why.

And by the way I posted about this on other forums before the guy who was affected posted his experience with lower clocks today.

Edit: I am still using A/B, however not for OC core freq. So no reason to "bash it", rather to inform people that OC core with it can have negative effects.


----------



## DeathAngel74

This is the 970 thread, but everyone is entitled to oc their cards how they see fit. Your replies seem to be muddled by your bad luck with 970 sc, unsubstantiated proof that disabling boost is bad, msi AB is bad. It seems like you like to argue with people just to get your point across. How is this helpful to new members trying to troubleshoot problems? Why even reply at all if you have nothing positive or constructive to offer?


----------



## blaze2210

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *flexy123*
> 
> *Afterburner and PrecisionX screw up the internal voltage tables*, that means that many/most of the lower *clocks below max. boost get INSUFFICIENT VOLTAGE* and thus *cards become nonstable at lower frequencies*. Since this is a GTX 970 thread and MANY people use Afterburner this is without question relevant and people need to know this.
> 
> Obviously you never heard of people experiencing instability at lower clocks (I did, plenty)...and obviously you never actually did tests to confirm that using *AB to overclock does indeed cause instability at lower clocks*? I did as well. So this is not a "personal issue" having to do with a dislike of A/B or however you want to make this sound.
> 
> It's certainly justified to *warn people not to use A/B for overclocking* and tell them why.
> 
> And by the way I posted about this on other forums before the guy who was affected posted his experience with lower clocks today.
> 
> Edit: I am still using A/B, however not for OC core freq. So no reason to "bash it", rather to inform people that OC core with it can have negative effects.


Show some proof of this, please. Some screenshots, not hearsay. You have a very recent track record of making assumptions that you then present as fact. I have been using Afterburner and have not experienced this behavior that you're describing on any card that I've owned. Your little tirade against AB is getting old. People have been using AB to overclock for many years, so I tend to lean more towards User Error in situations like you're describing. It seems very similar to new people trying to overclock a CPU: they apply some random settings that were seen in some forum or some review, then blame the hardware when it doesn't accept the settings and crashes.

Out of curiosity, what tests did you run to test the low clock speeds? What settings were used, what hardware, what software, etc?

NOTE: All the bold parts in the quote are parts where you were bashing Afterburner, within the same post where you're trying to say you weren't bashing it.


----------



## DeathAngel74

Say what you mean and mean what you say so people don't take it out of context and start flaming....


----------



## blaze2210

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DeathAngel74*
> 
> Say what you mean and mean what you say so people don't take it out of context and start flaming....


^^^EXACTLY!!


----------



## flexy123

Why don't you do your "research"? I did mine.

Your replies to my posts are getting old. Always trying to pull the discussion into something personal.

Are you like..10?

I am not basing my posts on "hearsay". I did my tests here on my card where I know it's stable at 1506-1519 (how often do I need to repeat this?), measuring and writing down voltages at various clocks and power states.

You and that other dude here behave like children...is this all you can reply "it must be user error" and replying that anyone else BUT YOU must be too stupid by "copying some random settings from some forum"...basically IMPLYING anyone but you and your sidekick there must be stupid. But this is exactly how you come across.

If you think this is not true, go take a default/stock BIOS, use AB to oc your core +150 and them look at voltages at the lower clocks and lower power target, 70%, whatever.

Oh wait..you probably never even BOTHERED with this, amiright? So basically, everyone who is reporting crashes at lower clocks must be crazy...


----------



## DeathAngel74

Your replies are getting old. You must be 13, very unhappy and still live at home with your mommy. My own kids don't even argue as much as you do. Go troll somewhere else if you have nothing helpful or positive to contribute. No one said anything about anyone being stupid or crazy, except you. So obviously this must be a personal issue.


----------



## flexy123

Here for example is a lazy, sloppy part of a table of voltages

idle 0.862 135 0.850 135 0.862 135
FF 1.025 1164 1.012 1164 1.037 1164

100% 1.200 1367 1.200 1480 1.200 1481 1.200 1481
90% 1.200 1367 1.162 1443 1.200 1350+ 1.162 1455
80% 1.150 1329 1.125 1406 1.150 1304 1.125 1418
70% 1.075 1253 *1.062 1329* 1.087 1240 1.050 1329
60% 1.012 1164 1.000 1202 1.012 1139
51% 1.000 913 1.000 913 1.000 900

You see that at 70%, with A/B overclocked applies 1.062V at 1329. While without an overclock with AB, the "correct" voltage should actually be 1.150
Ironically, this is exactly what the other guy reported as well.


----------



## flexy123

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DeathAngel74*
> 
> Your replies are getting old. You must be 13, very unhappy and still live at home with your mommy. My own kids don't even argue as much as you do. Go troll somewhere else if you have nothing helpful or positive to contribute. No one said anything about anyone being stupid or crazy, except you. So obviously this must be a personal issue.


Here we go.

I am not interested in your personal posts. This is a GTX 970 thread and I am not interested in your ramblings and personal attacks, WHATSOEVER.


----------



## DeathAngel74

You started it bro, not me....Your ramblings and personal attacks are below. SO don't dish it out if you get defensive when someone calls you out on something with no proof to validate your statements....
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *flexy123*
> 
> Why don't you do your "research"? I did mine.
> 
> Your replies to my posts are getting old. Always trying to pull the discussion into something personal.
> 
> *Are you like..10?*
> 
> I am not basing my posts on "hearsay". I did my tests here on my card where I know it's stable at 1506-1519 (how often do I need to repeat this?), measuring and writing down voltages at various clocks and power states.
> 
> *You and that other dude here behave like children...is this all you can reply "it must be user error" and replying that anyone else BUT YOU must be too stupid by "copying some random settings from some forum"...basically IMPLYING anyone but you and your sidekick there must be stupid. But this is exactly how you come across.*
> 
> If you think this is not true, go take a default/stock BIOS, use AB to oc your core +150 and them look at voltages at the lower clocks and lower power target, 70%, whatever.
> 
> Oh wait..you probably never even BOTHERED with this, amiright? *So basically, everyone who is reporting crashes at lower clocks must be crazy..*.


----------



## flexy123

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DeathAngel74*
> 
> This is the 970 thread, but everyone is entitled to oc their cards how they see fit. Your replies seem to be muddled by your bad luck with 970 sc, unsubstantiated proof that disabling boost is bad, msi AB is bad. It seems like you like to argue with people just to get your point across. How is this helpful to new members trying to troubleshoot problems? Why even reply at all if you have nothing positive or constructive to offer?


Uhm what?

I care less how YOU overclock your card.
I also never said "disabling boost is bad", except it's pointless.

If you need to ask "how is this helpful to new members"...this is pretty sad. Because if a "new member" comes in like someone did a few posts ago and reports about instability at lower clocks, and I can confirm this being the case and attributed to A/B..then it very well helps him.

How exactly are YOU helping "new members"?


----------



## DeathAngel74

I've helped plenty of people with bios edits. I get 2 or 3 PMs a day....gtx 750/750Ti, 960's, 970's, even 980's. That shows a lot. People trust me with their tech, sometimes amounting up to $600. What are you doing besides arguing and whining? Not spouting off every time someone types something I disagree with..Until now because its annoying I'm done with you. I think there is an ignore key.....Every time someone mentions disabling boost there you are telling everyone how stupid it is or why its pointless...Again all YOUR opinions, NOT facts....


----------



## flexy123

Yeah continue to close your eyes because someone ELSE (not you! OMG!) finds something you don't "agree" with, like overclocking a frikcing GPU is an epeen contest or personal issue.
LOLMAO it effing is not. GROW UP.

If you had a real interest in actually *talking* about the issues at hand and findings/claims you would do something else, you would do your own tests or whatever RATHER than desperately try to make yourself look like the only guy with knowledge and everyone else stupid...paired with non-constructive, personal attack-ish replies worthy of a 10 year old. This, right, sure will help others and is also a very great addition to this thread. /SARCASM


----------



## TK421

I think nvinspector is a better alternative to ab/pcx


----------



## DeathAngel74

Says the guy throwing a tantrum and acting like a little kid himself ^^^^^^^^ You can argue with yourself from now on I'm done with this crap. I will be the better person and stop arguing, because it is stupid to keep arguing with someone who thinks their own ***t doesn't stink and their opinion is the only one that matters.


----------



## ZeVo

I have this weird issue I'm having a hard time to fix. I have a G1, unfortunately Hynix, but a decent ASIC score of 76%. I have been stable at 1550/7600 for a bit but whenever I stream my modded Fallout New Vegas, the driver always crashes an hour in. Either streaming just stresses my PC too much or the game just sucks at handling my OC. I've been playing at 1550/7600 for a while now, like BF3 and FC4 and never had a crash or instability, just when streaming. I know not many people are in the same situation as me, but any assistance?


----------



## DeathAngel74

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TK421*
> 
> I think nvinspector is a better alternative to ab/pcx


I've never really tried it, is it similar to ab?


----------



## blaze2210

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *flexy123*
> 
> Why don't you do your "research"? I did mine.
> 
> Your replies to my posts are getting old. Always trying to pull the discussion into something personal.
> 
> Are you like..10?
> 
> I am not basing my posts on "hearsay". I did my tests here on my card where I know it's stable at 1506-1519 (how often do I need to repeat this?), measuring and writing down voltages at various clocks and power states.
> 
> You and that other dude here behave like children...is this all you can reply "it must be user error" and replying that anyone else BUT YOU must be too stupid by "copying some random settings from some forum"...basically IMPLYING anyone but you and your sidekick there must be stupid. But this is exactly how you come across.
> 
> If you think this is not true, go take a default/stock BIOS, use AB to oc your core +150 and them look at voltages at the lower clocks and lower power target, 70%, whatever.
> 
> Oh wait..you probably never even BOTHERED with this, amiright? So basically, everyone who is reporting crashes at lower clocks must be crazy...


So now you're referring to the highest end of the Boost Table? You _were_ saying that Afterburner caused instability at the low levels.

Who is taking it personal here and behaving like a child: I'm referring to the software and hardware, while you start making comments about me. Seriously? If your information is gathered from reading people's posts who are of a similar mind to yours, then no wonder why you believe so whole-heartedly that the software is so flawed. If you're only looking for information that agrees with what you "know", then you'll only ever have part of the info. I'm sure that if you were to do more research to *fully* understand the terms and features related to Nvidia cards, then you might have a better experience. You misunderstanding the Temp Target would be a perfect example of this. (Don't try to argue with me on that, my information was straight from Nvidia)

Also, instead of posting any sort of ACTUAL proof on the matter, you continue to keep expecting people to just take you at your word - which is not very credible so far. Post some screenshots to prove this behavior you describe, or *kindly refrain* from making your comments.









Actually, you can keep making your comments if you want, I just won't see them - I was just reminded of the Block function of OCN.


----------



## DeathAngel74

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ZeVo*
> 
> I have this weird issue I'm having a hard time to fix. I have a G1, unfortunately Hynix, but a decent ASIC score of 76%. I have been stable at 1550/7600 for a bit but whenever I stream my modded Fallout New Vegas, the driver always crashes an hour in. Either streaming just stresses my PC too much or the game just sucks at handling my OC. I've been playing at 1550/7600 for a while now, like BF3 and FC4 and never had a crash or instability, just when streaming. I know not many people are in the same situation as me, but any assistance?


I think its the streaming service actually causing the crashes. I read it somewhere on guru3d.com


----------



## ZeVo

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DeathAngel74*
> 
> I think its the streaming service actually causing the crashes. I read it somewhere on guru3d.com


Dang, that sucks. It's not like I need to be OCed for a game like Fallout but still, why not get some extra horsepower.







Thanks man.


----------



## DeathAngel74

No problem bro. Glad I could help







You can never have enough horsepower lol. 1569/8000+KH:BBS on PPSSPP @ 1080p = overkill, lol.


----------



## flexy123

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ZeVo*
> 
> I have this weird issue I'm having a hard time to fix. I have a G1, unfortunately Hynix, but a decent ASIC score of 76%. I have been stable at 1550/7600 for a bit but whenever I stream my modded Fallout New Vegas, the driver always crashes an hour in. Either streaming just stresses my PC too much or the game just sucks at handling my OC. I've been playing at 1550/7600 for a while now, like BF3 and FC4 and never had a crash or instability, just when streaming. I know not many people are in the same situation as me, but any assistance?


One rather simple test for your OC at lower clocks is having Heaven Bechmark at Ultra/Extreme running and then use your power target slider, set it doen to 75%, 70%, 60% whatever. If it runs through even at the lower clocks it's likely the streaming service causing a problem and not your OC/card.

However, the instability at lower clocks when you use an external tool to OC is fact, at least for many. Those are situations where crashes can occur in situations like in menus, when a level is loading, watching videos or whatever...or in the short time it takes the card to "clock up", say right before you load game or benchmark. So basically any time the GPU is not fully used and it's using one of the lower, non-stable clocks. It's the more confusing and not so obvious because a card may well be stable at its maximum clock..suggesting a card is "stable".


----------



## ZeVo

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *flexy123*
> 
> One rather simple test for your OC at lower clocks is having Heaven Bechmark at Ultra/Extreme running and then use your power target slider, set it doen to 75%, 70%, 60% whatever. If it runs through even at the lower clocks it's likely the streaming service causing a problem and not your OC/card.
> 
> However, the instability at lower clocks when you use an external tool to OC is fact, at least for many. Those are situations where crashes can occur in situations like in menus, when a level is loading, watching videos or whatever...or in the short time it takes the card to "clock up", say right before you load game or benchmark. So basically any time the GPU is not fully used and it's using one of the lower, non-stable clocks. It's the more confusing and not so obvious because a card may well be stable at its maximum clock..suggesting a card is "stable".


Hmm interesting, I'll give that a try as well. Streaming does take a lot of power to run, pair that along with a game that runs like garbage and I guess you are bound to run into issues, lol.


----------



## blaze2210

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ZeVo*
> 
> Dang, that sucks. It's not like I need to be OCed for a game like Fallout but still, why not get some extra horsepower.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks man.


This is OCN, there's no such thing as "no need to be overclocked". I even tried overclocking my monitors (with very underwhelming results).








Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DeathAngel74*
> 
> No problem bro. Glad I could help
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You can never have enough horsepower lol. 1569/8000+KH:BBS on PPSSPP @ 1080p = overkill, lol.


In the words of Hannibal Smith from The A-Team, "Overkill is underrated". I think that fits in rather nicely here.








Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DeathAngel74*
> 
> I think its the streaming service actually causing the crashes. I read it somewhere on guru3d.com


I remember reading something similar to that, but it was during a burst of article-cruising on the trolley one morning so I'm not sure of the location. I believe that's the reason why having the game streaming relocated to the motherboard is a feature on some boards - like the MSI X99 ACK.


----------



## DeathAngel74

I could have skimmed over threads or read reviews while trying select a new mobo for the current build. Its hard to remember. School is out in a week been volunteering at the school, helping in my daughter's classroom and wife's 1st grade classroom. The days just crash into each other anymore. That or I'm just getting old, lol.
Also @ ZeVo, you could try different drivers, specifically 350.05 w/physx 9.14.0702. Newer drivers have been crappy and not so game ready as of late. Worth a shot, they might help with the crashing.


----------



## blaze2210

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DeathAngel74*
> 
> I could have skimmed over threads or read reviews while trying select a new mobo for the current build. Its hard to remember. School is out in a week been volunteering at the school, helping in my daughter's classroom and wife's 1st grade classroom. The days just crash into each other anymore. That or I'm just getting old, lol.
> Also @ ZeVo, you could try different drivers, specifically 350.05 w/physx 9.14.0702. Newer drivers have been crappy and not so game ready as of late. Worth a shot, they might help with the crashing.


At the risk of sounding like I constantly back you up: I'm also running the 350.12 driver, the new one seemed to boost my temperatures a couple degrees, and I started getting some artifacts in GTA V when driving around. After rolling back to 350.12, no more weird behavior. I even tried adjusting my voltages in my modded BIOS, but no change. So it definitely must have been the driver.


----------



## hertz9753

Are you guys done? When I click on the red flag posts go away.

Stick to helping and asking questions.


----------



## DeathAngel74

350.05 and 352.86 were good here, not 350.12. Weird because we have the same card. Maybe since the other hardware is different. One thing I noticed about evga bios, they don't like voltages being fiddled with. I think flexy123 mentioned this too. The first 3 sliders of the voltage table can be set to say 1.281v min/max. But from clk35-clk74,only the max sliders can be changed. If you set both min and max to the same value, you run into issues. I think this is evga specific though. Editing msi bios for example, min and max can be set to the same values, no issues


----------



## blaze2210

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *hertz9753*
> 
> Are you guys done? When I click on the red flag posts go away.
> 
> Stick to helping and asking questions.


Yep, done and over with. I blocked that user and immediately returned to the normal and relevant conversation.








Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DeathAngel74*
> 
> 350.05 and 352.86 were good here, not 350.12. Weird because we have the same card. Maybe since the other hardware is different. One thing I noticed about evga bios, they don't like voltages being fiddled with. I think flexy123 mentioned this too. The first 3 sliders of the voltage table can be set to say 1.281v min/max. But from clk35-clk74,only the max sliders can be changed. If you set both min and max to the same value, you run into issues. I think this is evga specific though. Editing msi bios for example, min and max can be set to the same values, no issues


As far as the voltage table is concerned, I did end up _lowering_ the minimum value of some of the clock states - I want to say that it was from about stage 54 and up. I'm not 100% sure on the exact stage though. The only slider that I match up the min/max values on is stage 74, well, besides the unmarked sliders at the top.


----------



## DeathAngel74

Yep hertz9753, I'm done being immature. Also blocked the user. I'm over it.


----------



## DeathAngel74

I set the first 3 sliders to 1312.5-1312.5,then clk35-clk73 max values to 1312.5 and clk74 1312.5-1312.5. How did you stop throttling with you card? Remember I was only able to stop it by setting the pcie slot 82000 min/max


----------



## blaze2210

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DeathAngel74*
> 
> I set the first 3 sliders to 1312.5-1312.5,then clk35-clk73 max values to 1312.5 and clk74 1312.5-1312.5


I was pretty disappointed, that extra bit of voltage didn't seem to do anything for me. I wasn't even able to step up to the next Boost clock, but then again, I'm not even 100% sure that my cards are getting more than the reported 1.275v.







I guess that's a good reason to get a multimeter when I get some extra funds. On that topic, where would the contacts need to go to properly measure the voltage?


----------



## ZeVo

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DeathAngel74*
> 
> I could have skimmed over threads or read reviews while trying select a new mobo for the current build. Its hard to remember. School is out in a week been volunteering at the school, helping in my daughter's classroom and wife's 1st grade classroom. The days just crash into each other anymore. That or I'm just getting old, lol.
> Also @ ZeVo, you could try different drivers, specifically 350.05 w/physx 9.14.0702. Newer drivers have been crappy and not so game ready as of late. Worth a shot, they might help with the crashing.


Agreed with the drivers being poopy. Latest one I was crashing idling on Chrome, will try the version you said out now.


----------



## DeathAngel74

I haz no clue. On the left side somewhere, lol


----------



## hertz9753

Thanks guys. I still love avatar that avatar blaze.


----------



## blaze2210

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DeathAngel74*
> 
> I haz no clue. On the left side somewhere, lol


I kinda figured that, probably somewhere near the plugs for the power cables. Hehehe.... I'm just not all that experienced with multimeters and finding the right contact points.








Quote:


> Originally Posted by *hertz9753*
> 
> Thanks guys. I still love avatar that avatar blaze.


No worries. I just noticed that it changed away from the kitten and bowl of milk. That's strange - I didn't change it back. Hmmmm....


----------



## DeathAngel74

Nevermind, I hate this phone.


----------



## hertz9753

@blaze2210 I don't know you are talking about.


----------



## blaze2210

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DeathAngel74*
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I think one of the larger posts that stick up higher than normal, above the upper most sticker. One of the 4 I think, then ground to the case


Too bad it's not convenient like my motherboard, where they even gave me pieces to hold the contacts in place.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *hertz9753*
> 
> @blaze2210 I don't know you are talking about.


My signature is currently showing as the white cat doing what I call the "predatory butt-wiggle", when it should be the orange kitten going crazy on the bowl of milk.

Apparently the page needed to refresh, it was showing me having 2 different signatures on the same page.


----------



## ValValdesky

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ZeVo*
> 
> I have this weird issue I'm having a hard time to fix. I have a G1, unfortunately Hynix, but a decent ASIC score of 76%. I have been stable at 1550/7600 for a bit but whenever I stream my modded Fallout New Vegas, the driver always crashes an hour in. Either streaming just stresses my PC too much or the game just sucks at handling my OC. I've been playing at 1550/7600 for a while now, like BF3 and FC4 and never had a crash or instability, just when streaming. I know not many people are in the same situation as me, but any assistance?


Are you using Nvidia Experience to stream? if you are using the most up to date version the streaming problem was fixed already and you most likely have an unstable OC.
Just lower the clocks a few mhz, anything above 1519 will net barely any results, also messing with the voltage table can potentially mess up Shadowplay recording.


----------



## MasterBash

A few people suggested me against removing brand new evga paste to put mx-4, because evga has good paste.

I thought mx-4 wasn't worth the chance, but would MetalPads be worth it? Anyone ever used that thing? Apparently it does pretty good in reviews.

i also have an evga backplate that came with the card, but I am kinda afraid that it will increase temps. =P


----------



## blaze2210

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MasterBash*
> 
> A few people suggested me against removing brand new evga paste to put mx-4, because evga has good paste.
> 
> I thought mx-4 wasn't worth the chance, but would MetalPads be worth it? Anyone ever used that thing? Apparently it does pretty good in reviews.
> 
> i also have an evga backplate that came with the card, but I am kinda afraid that it will increase temps. =P


If you're going to replace it with MX-4, then it's not worth it - the stock TIM is better. MX-4 does decently on CPUs, but is by no means a top performer unless we're looking at the top 10. If you're going to put in the effort to change out the TIM, you should go with GC-Extreme, PK-3, CLU/CLP (be very careful if going this route), or those metal pads. Anything else might actually raise your temps.


----------



## patinvedis

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *m0n4rch*
> 
> It works! I upped the minimum voltage and now I'm getting higher voltages on all those lower clocks. This is great, no more crashes and no need to mod the bios. Kudos to Gigabyte for making this software. Thanks man.
> 
> Do you know if it works with non-Gigabyte graphics cards?


I don't know if it works with other cards but I don't see why it wouldn't. OC Guru seem to be the only one to let us increase the min offset. And it works, you should be able to push your OC much farther with lower max voltage.


----------



## Paztak

Will the card draw more power when it heats over 70c?
I've noticed that after one hour of intense witcher 3 session the heat will rise near or over 70c (at stock fan curve) and then my card will throttle 13MHz and GPUZ perfcap reason is Pwr = Power. Indicating perf is limited by total power limit. What is the memory part of power drawing? Could I hit higher core speed if I lower memory clocks, how much less it will draw power then? I could hit 8GHz with the memory without artifacts or crashing etc. but only problem is this stupid 13MHz core throttling. Tuesday I was happily at 1500Mhz and +350 memory and getting VOp vRel to GPUZ like I should, but nooooo not on Wednesday, now I will throttle, yeahh look at me when I'm throttling....

This is kinda frustrating. When I think that I have found stable overclocks the Witcher 3 will make my card throttle








It would be okay if the game crashed or something else would happened, but this stupid 13Mhz throttling......

But now I'm sure that temps doesn't make the throttling. First I thought that card will throttle (asus strix) at 65c, but that's not the case. Not sure where the limits is, but it isn't at 65c or even at 70c.


----------



## TK421

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Paztak*
> 
> Will the card draw more power when it heats over 70c?
> I've noticed that after one hour of intense witcher 3 session the heat will rise near or over 70c (at stock fan curve) and then my card will throttle 13MHz and GPUZ perfcap reason is Pwr = Power. Indicating perf is limited by total power limit. What is the memory part of power drawing? Could I hit higher core speed if I lower memory clocks, how much less it will draw power then? I could hit 8GHz with the memory without artifacts or crashing etc. but only problem is this stupid 13MHz core throttling. Tuesday I was happily at 1500Mhz and +350 memory and getting VOp vRel to GPUZ like I should, but nooooo not on Wednesday, now I will throttle, yeahh look at me when I'm throttling....
> 
> This is kinda frustrating. When I think that I have found stable overclocks the Witcher 3 will make my card throttle
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It would be okay if the game crashed or something else would happened, but this stupid 13Mhz throttling......
> 
> But now I'm sure that temps doesn't make the throttling. First I thought that card will throttle (asus strix) at 65c, but that's not the case. Not sure where the limits is, but it isn't at 65c or even at 70c.


mod your bios to 1.31v and set the power limit to a ridiculously high amount like 300-350w to remove any game throttle

I believe the strix cooler can be a little loud, but will handle the increased power limit


----------



## ZeVo

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ValValdesky*
> 
> Are you using Nvidia Experience to stream? if you are using the most up to date version the streaming problem was fixed already and you most likely have an unstable OC.
> Just lower the clocks a few mhz, anything above 1519 will net barely any results, also messing with the voltage table can potentially mess up Shadowplay recording.


Nope sir, OBS. Should have clarified that before. I've upped the voltage to +87 and it seems good for now..


----------



## MasterBash

Like TK said. Increasing Power helped my card as I was power limited too... So I would suggest modding bios with 300W, thats enough.

And do not run OCCT GPU test. My card used its entire 300W and had ridiculously high temps.


----------



## ReXtN

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *patinvedis*
> 
> I don't know if it works with other cards but I don't see why it wouldn't. OC Guru seem to be the only one to let us increase the min offset. And it works, you should be able to push your OC much farther with lower max voltage.


Don't forget Asus GPU Tweak








You can increase the min offset there as well








And yes, i have tested the min voltage slider, and it does work with my Strix 970's


----------



## ValValdesky

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Paztak*
> 
> Will the card draw more power when it heats over 70c?
> I've noticed that after one hour of intense witcher 3 session the heat will rise near or over 70c (at stock fan curve) and then my card will throttle 13MHz and GPUZ perfcap reason is Pwr = Power. Indicating perf is limited by total power limit. What is the memory part of power drawing? Could I hit higher core speed if I lower memory clocks, how much less it will draw power then? I could hit 8GHz with the memory without artifacts or crashing etc. but only problem is this stupid 13MHz core throttling. Tuesday I was happily at 1500Mhz and +350 memory and getting VOp vRel to GPUZ like I should, but nooooo not on Wednesday, now I will throttle, yeahh look at me when I'm throttling....
> 
> This is kinda frustrating. When I think that I have found stable overclocks the Witcher 3 will make my card throttle
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It would be okay if the game crashed or something else would happened, but this stupid 13Mhz throttling......
> 
> But now I'm sure that temps doesn't make the throttling. First I thought that card will throttle (asus strix) at 65c, but that's not the case. Not sure where the limits is, but it isn't at 65c or even at 70c.


This is normal behavior working as intended, as the card gets hotter it needs more voltage to maintain that clock, it compensates for it by lowering the clock, you can always try raising max temp target or power limit and see if the card remains stable and if you really have to then increase the voltage of each clk bin accordingly, adding more unnecessary voltage will only make the card generate more heat, there have been users in this forum running their water cooler cards at 1.15v, personally my G1 Gaming on air can run 1506 at 1.187 stable.


----------



## patinvedis

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ReXtN*
> 
> Don't forget Asus GPU Tweak
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You can increase the min offset there as well
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And yes, i have tested the min voltage slider, and it does work with my Strix 970's


And it looks cool as well









This is a great alternative to modding the BIOS. Have you tried to push your core OC farther? Can you achieve the same OC with lower max offset?


----------



## ReXtN

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *patinvedis*
> 
> And it looks cool as well
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This is a great alternative to modding the BIOS. Have you tried to push your core OC farther? Can you achieve the same OC with lower max offset?


I haven't testes it out too much actually.. I didn't push further than my previous OC cuz of some major instability even @ stock speeds.. Im getting bluescreens @ desktop and during booting and random low fps in game, and stuttering. And the SLI don't sync the cards as it should..
Im getting Driver Overran stack buffer, an dlooked at the minidump, and it said that it is a nvidia driver file(can't remember which). Tried DDU, bit i can't even Booter info SAFE Møde for some wierd reason.. Normal bloting works though ^^
Doing a complete reinstall of my OS tonight as it is about time to do So again anyways..








Will report back with some more OC resultat with GPU Tweak when i het the drivers stable again..

And yew, i have tried all kinds of different drivers


----------



## Paztak

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ValValdesky*
> 
> This is normal behavior, as the card gets hotter it needs more voltage to maintain that clock, it compensates for it by lowering the clock


Ok,

That's was good information, didn't know that but I assumed it goes like that.
I have to make custom fan curve to maintain under 70c and see what happens. Throttling stars always when temperature goes over 70c.

Those bios modding tips was also good advices, but let's try this first.


----------



## ValValdesky

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Paztak*
> 
> Ok,
> 
> That's was good information, didn't know that but I assumed it goes like that.
> I have to make custom fan curve to maintain under 70c and see what happens. Throttling stars always when temperature goes over 70c.
> 
> Those bios modding tips was also good advices, but let's try this first.


From my experiences 13mhz won't even make 1fps difference anyway, at least not in Valley.


----------



## Paztak

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ValValdesky*
> 
> From my experiences 13mhz won't even make 1fps difference anyway, at least not in Valley.


Yep, no performance impact there, but it's annoying!


----------



## blaze2210

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Paztak*
> 
> Yep, no performance impact there, but it's annoying!


It can only annoy you if you're focusing on it.


----------



## Paztak

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *blaze2210*
> 
> It can only annoy you if you're focusing on it.


What is the specification for stable overclock with Nvidia GTX9xx cards?
Can I say it's stable if I don't have artifacts or crash etc. Or do I have to have steady core clock speed all the time? I don't have to mind that nvidia boost 2.0 technology is trying to limit my card performance?


----------



## ValValdesky

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Paztak*
> 
> What is the specification for stable overclock with Nvidia GTX9xx cards?
> Can I say it's stable if I don't have artifacts or crash etc. Or do I have to have steady core clock speed all the time? I don't have to mind that nvidia boost 2.0 technology is trying to limit my card performance?


Personally if the card at factory clocks is not giving your any problems then a stable OC should be the same, there will always be exceptions like current drivers having confirmed problems(by Nvidia) with Chrome and The Witcher 3, if you are having driver crashes then you should reset your OC to troubleshoot the issue, even go as low as reference clocks and do a do a clean install of the drivers and/or OS if you have to, otherwise you're are just playing around and wasting time, you can find tons of people with 1550+ OC blaming the drivers when is obvious is just an unstable OC, the card should also be able to downclock down without problems.

I've found that Chilvary is a good game for testing lower clocks as any instability will crash it.


----------



## MasterBash

Is there any Maxwell Bios Tweaker II tutorial out there? I have been looking to learn how to use it a bit more, but I cant find anything out there to help me with that.

Mostly voltage. I wish to increase the maximum (keeping minimum the same) but I have no idea which value I got to change.


----------



## Paztak

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ValValdesky*
> 
> Personally if the card at factory clocks is not giving your any problems then a stable OC should be the same, there will always be exceptions like current drivers having confirmed problems(by Nvidia) with Chrome and The Witcher 3, if you are having driver crashes then you should reset your OC to troubleshoot the issue, even go as low as reference clocks and do a do a clean install of the drivers and/or OS if you have to, otherwise you're are just playing around and wasting time, you can find tons of people with 1550+ OC blaming the drivers when is obvious is just an unstable OC, the card should also be able to downclock down without problems.
> 
> I've found that Chilvary is a good game for testing lower clocks as any instability will crash it.


Ok,

Then I just stop playing with the overclocks and keep my 1500MHz and 8GHz clock. I don't have any issues with it no crashes, flickering, no performance problems, no artifacts.. Only "problem" is that sometimes when I play witcher 3 card will down clock 13MHz from 1500MHz. Down clocking works smoothly without any issues. Crysis 3 did work just fine, always at 1500MHz.

Maybe I was way too neurotic with this one


----------



## blaze2210

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MasterBash*
> 
> Is there any Maxwell Bios Tweaker II tutorial out there? I have been looking to learn how to use it a bit more, but I cant find anything out there to help me with that.
> 
> Mostly voltage. I wish to increase the maximum (keeping minimum the same) but I have no idea which value I got to change.


There isn't really much of a guide, but we've had some pretty good conversations about using MBT in this thread. The benefit of that is we all have 970s, so ALL of the information is relevant.


----------



## blaze2210

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ValValdesky*
> 
> Personally if the card at factory clocks is not giving your any problems then a stable OC should be the same, there will always be exceptions like current drivers having confirmed problems(by Nvidia) with Chrome and The Witcher 3, if you are having driver crashes then you should reset your OC to troubleshoot the issue, even go as low as reference clocks and do a do a clean install of the drivers and/or OS if you have to, *otherwise you're are just playing around and wasting time, you can find tons of people with 1550+ OC blaming the drivers when is obvious is just an unstable OC*, the card should also be able to downclock down without problems.
> 
> I've found that Chilvary is a good game for testing lower clocks as any instability will crash it.


I agree with all of that, especially the bold part.


----------



## MasterBash

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *blaze2210*
> 
> There isn't really much of a guide, but we've had some pretty good conversations about using MBT in this thread. The benefit of that is we all have 970s, so ALL of the information is relevant.


How would I go about increase the maximum voltage to 1.312 (I read its hard locked at that?), I wish to use the same minimum voltage though.

I am also thinking about increasing core clock, but I am not sure about the Entry #...


----------



## EarlZ

So i was reading about the 71c throttle point before the drama started anyway, is there a way around that throttle point or is a custom bios w/o boost the only solution for it ?


----------



## TK421

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MasterBash*
> 
> How would I go about increase the maximum voltage to 1.312 (I read its hard locked at that?), I wish to use the same minimum voltage though.
> 
> I am also thinking about increasing core clock, but I am not sure about the Entry #...


locked 1.31 regardless of manufacturer/version

I figure cards like the G1, zotac extreme etc would do very well if someone would pencil mod it. good vrm etc

(http://overclocking.guide/nvidia-gtx-titan-x-volt-mod-pencil-vmod/)


----------



## flexy123

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *EarlZ*
> 
> So i was reading about the 71c throttle point before the drama started anyway, is there a way around that throttle point or is a custom bios w/o boost the only solution for it ?


Are you talking about Maxwell (GTX 970/GTX980)? It definitely is not throttling at 71C, unless you have a very odd card with a very odd BIOS. Correct me if I am wrong, the temp throttle point for those cards is 85C. I have a rather ****ty card with anything but "good temps", but temp throttling is one of the things I've never seen, even with crappy temps of 77C.


----------



## MasterBash

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TK421*
> 
> locked 1.31 regardless of manufacturer/version
> 
> I figure cards like the G1, zotac extreme etc would do very well if someone would pencil mod it. good vrm etc
> 
> (http://overclocking.guide/nvidia-gtx-titan-x-volt-mod-pencil-vmod/)


Ya, not going to do the pencil mod. I am looking at how to actually edit the bios to increase the max voltage. =P


----------



## DeathAngel74

Just open the bios with m2bt.set the max values from clk35-clk74 to 1.275, 1.281, or 1.3125. You can increase max voltage that way


----------



## flexy123

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ValValdesky*
> 
> Personally if the card at factory clocks is not giving your any problems then a stable OC should be the same, there will always be exceptions like current drivers having confirmed problems(by Nvidia) with Chrome and The Witcher 3, if you are having driver crashes then you should reset your OC to troubleshoot the issue, even go as low as reference clocks and do a do a clean install of the drivers and/or OS if you have to, otherwise you're are just playing around and wasting time, you can find tons of people with 1550+ OC blaming the drivers when is obvious is just an unstable OC, the card should also be able to downclock down without problems.
> 
> I've found that Chilvary is a good game for testing lower clocks as any instability will crash it.


Lower clocks can of course always happen. You play a game and are in a menu, or when it loads a level, or right after you started a game before it actually renders. (It can take a fraction of a second to get the card up to its max boost clock). It's just the nature of Boost.

Testing your max stable OC (say, 1530 or whatever) of course won't give you any indication that the card is not stable at, say, 1200Mhz or 1300Mhz. So worst case scenario you think everything is fine because you just finished a bench without problems at 1530. But then you play a game, the card for a short time clocks to 1100 while loading a level ---> BOOM.

The funny thing, I pointed that out yesterday and had to listen to childish comments by people "who didn't believe it", besides the data and the fact that many are affected by this. I also did measurements of voltages at various stages, like 70% GPU usage etc. so it's not something I made up







And of course I am not the only one who sees instability at lower clocks, there are tons of people with this problem.

But yesterday someone found a good solution for those people who might not be fond of the idea on BIOS modding, this is to use Gigabyte OC Guru. Setting a higher minimal offset voltage actually works also on other cards, not only Gigabyte. So while possibly not an optimal solution (an optimal solution would be a modded bios with an adjusted, "correct" power table) it can at least help people to set min. volts so they're not crashing out at lower clocks. Because otherwise you might find yourself looking for where the problem is, drivers, game etc... while in reality it's that your card is simply not stable at the lower clocks because you use AB/Precision/whatever external tool to overclock. (I mean if you down-clock and you do NOT have a problem it's an indication it has to do with your OC)


----------



## kl6mk6

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MasterBash*
> 
> A few people suggested me against removing brand new evga paste to put mx-4, because evga has good paste.
> 
> I thought mx-4 wasn't worth the chance, but would MetalPads be worth it? Anyone ever used that thing? Apparently it does pretty good in reviews.
> 
> i also have an evga backplate that came with the card, but I am kinda afraid that it will increase temps. =P


Yeah, the metal pads are great. You just have to be careful putting them on as they tear/fold easily. Id say buy an extra one if you've never installed one as they're inexpensive anyway.


----------



## EarlZ

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *flexy123*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *EarlZ*
> 
> So i was reading about the 71c throttle point before the drama started anyway, is there a way around that throttle point or is a custom bios w/o boost the only solution for it ?
> 
> 
> 
> Are you talking about Maxwell (GTX 970/GTX980)? It definitely is not throttling at 71C, unless you have a very odd card with a very odd BIOS. Correct me if I am wrong, the temp throttle point for those cards is 85C. I have a rather ****ty card with anything but "good temps", but temp throttling is one of the things I've never seen, even with crappy temps of 77C.
Click to expand...

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *flexy123*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *EarlZ*
> 
> So i was reading about the 71c throttle point before the drama started anyway, is there a way around that throttle point or is a custom bios w/o boost the only solution for it ?
> 
> 
> 
> Are you talking about Maxwell (GTX 970/GTX980)? It definitely is not throttling at 71C, unless you have a very odd card with a very odd BIOS. Correct me if I am wrong, the temp throttle point for those cards is 85C. I have a rather ****ty card with anything but "good temps", but temp throttling is one of the things I've never seen, even with crappy temps of 77C.
Click to expand...

Yes Im talking about the 970, Throttle might not be the right term but both of my G1 Gaming down clocks 13Mhz when it reaches 71c, just as like how my 780's did and the only way around that was to use a BIOS w/o boost so it would 'follow' the temp limit of 90c


----------



## MasterBash

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DeathAngel74*
> 
> Just open the bios with m2bt.set the max values from clk35-clk74 to 1.275, 1.281, or 1.3125. You can increase max voltage that way


Thanks !









I did just that (changed only max value from CLK 35 to 74 to 1.312), however the max voltage in afterburner is still only 1.256 at best. Is there something I am missing? This is with the slider to +87. I rebooted and everything. Weird.


----------



## flexy123

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *EarlZ*
> 
> Yes Im talking about the 970, Throttle might not be the right term but both of my G1 Gaming down clocks 13Mhz when it reaches 71c, just as like how my 780's did and the only way around that was to use a BIOS w/o boost so it would 'follow' the temp limit of 90c


Can you override this with Afterburner? There is a setting where you can give priority to either power limit or temp limit, you can also adjust those values. 71C is just so low. Don't know, maybe some BIOS have this hard-coded in them, not that I would know why.


----------



## DeathAngel74

Did you change the first second and third sliders too?
First slider
1312.5-1312.5
Second slider
1175-1312.5
Third
1312.5-1312.5
Edit:
AB will still show 1.275v max


----------



## DeathAngel74

I know some msi cards temp throttle at 65c. My Evga card throttled due to power with the pcie slot set to 66000 or 75000. I tested until I got up to 82000 and the throttling stopped. This happened with boost enabled and disabled.
1569,1544,1455,1391 at stock volts and up to 1.3125v. In the end, I just got tired of effing with it. Set temp target/limit to 91c,disabled boost and set voltage to max, plus pcie slot to 82000 min/max. Pc and card have not caught fire so I guess everything is fine..


----------



## blaze2210

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *flexy123*
> 
> Lower clocks can of course always happen. You play a game and are in a menu, or when it loads a level, or right after you started a game before it actually renders. (It can take a fraction of a second to get the card up to its max boost clock). It's just the nature of Boost.
> 
> Testing your max stable OC (say, 1530 or whatever) of course won't give you any indication that the card is not stable at, say, 1200Mhz or 1300Mhz. So worst case scenario you think everything is fine because you just finished a bench without problems at 1530. But then you play a game, the card for a short time clocks to 1100 while loading a level ---> BOOM.
> 
> *The funny thing, I pointed that out yesterday and had to listen to childish comments by people "who didn't believe it"*, besides the data and the fact that many are affected by this. I also did measurements of voltages at various stages, like 70% GPU usage etc. so it's not something I made up
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And of course I am not the only one who sees instability at lower clocks, there are tons of people with this problem.
> 
> But yesterday someone found a good solution for those people who might not be fond of the idea on BIOS modding, this is to use Gigabyte OC Guru. Setting a higher minimal offset voltage actually works also on other cards, not only Gigabyte. So while possibly not an optimal solution (an optimal solution would be a modded bios with an adjusted, "correct" power table) it can at least help people to set min. volts so they're not crashing out at lower clocks. Because otherwise you might find yourself looking for where the problem is, drivers, game etc... while in reality it's that your card is simply not stable at the lower clocks because you use AB/Precision/whatever external tool to overclock. (I mean if you down-clock and you do NOT have a problem it's an indication it has to do with your OC)


Seriously? You're that immature that you have to go and continue to talk crap about people after the issue has been dropped? What is your malfunction? Provide some actual proof to back-up your claims or keep your comments to yourself. You've been wrong too many times (in the last 10 pages or so) to be taken at your word.

Anyone thinking about listening to this person, should read through the last few pages and see the lack of credibility. Simply saying that "tons of people" have the same issue as you means very little. If you actually did any testing, then provide some screenshots to prove what you're saying. If what you're saying is as common of an issue as you make it sound, then you should have absolutely no problem with providing said proof. Otherwise, keep your ramblings to yourself.


----------



## blaze2210

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Paztak*
> 
> What is the specification for stable overclock with Nvidia GTX9xx cards?
> Can I say it's stable if I don't have artifacts or crash etc. Or do I have to have steady core clock speed all the time? I don't have to mind that nvidia boost 2.0 technology is trying to limit my card performance?


Well, your clock speeds are going to fluctuate, it's a power saving function. I'd day you're stable if you don't crash during any of your normal activities, and have no artifacts or other strange behavior while stressing the card through gaming or whatever you normally do.


----------



## DeathAngel74

ODD...... LOOK IT UP


----------



## blaze2210

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DeathAngel74*
> 
> ODD...... LOOK IT UP


I know, I know....


----------



## DeathAngel74

*Argumentative* and defiant *behavior*:
*Often argues with adults* or people in authority
Often actively defies or refuses to comply with adults' requests or rules
*Often deliberately annoys people
Often blames others for his or her mistakes or misbehavior*

*Vindictiveness*:
*Is often spiteful* or vindictive


----------



## DeathAngel74

My 6 year old has oppositional defiant disorder, I live with it first hand on a daily basis. She got kicked out of preschool and banned for half of the kindergarten year.


----------



## ZeVo

So I think my card just needed some more voltage as I didn't crash for 2+ hours streaming today. Need to get GPUZ and use that one cool feature you guys are talking about.


----------



## DeathAngel74

Every card is different, some need extra power, others need just a tad more voltage. Some are fine out of the box... I never knew my 750ti was actually throttling because I only used gpuz as a standalone app before.


----------



## MasterBash

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DeathAngel74*
> 
> Did you change the first second and third sliders too?
> First slider
> 1312.5-1312.5
> Second slider
> 1175-1312.5
> Third
> 1312.5-1312.5
> Edit:
> AB will still show 1.275v max


Sweet! It works now.









One thing is odd though, the max never stick. For example, 1.275v would often drop down to 1.256. When I had max 1.256, it would drop down to something like 1.240... Temps were fine, 62C at 100% load.

Thanks so much, I feel like I am learning a lot.


----------



## DeathAngel74

Try to stay under 65c. Set a more aggressive fan profile if needed and you will be fine sir. I am proud of you young grasshoppah. Lol seriously, glad to help. Its what the community is all about right? All flaming and disagreements aside.... Does the core clock drop with the voltage? If so, install gpuz and see what the perfcap reason is. If you hover your cursor over it, it will say pwr, vrel or VOp...


----------



## kl6mk6

I just want you to know how intelligent I think you *all* are... when your not calling each other children.
Respect.


----------



## blaze2210

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ZeVo*
> 
> So I think my card just needed some more voltage as I didn't crash for 2+ hours streaming today. Need to get GPUZ and use that one cool feature you guys are talking about.


That's generally what it ends up needing, a boost in voltage. GPU-Z will help you keep tabs on what's going on with the card.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MasterBash*
> 
> Sweet! It works now.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> One thing is odd though, the max never stick. For example, 1.275v would often drop down to 1.256. When I had max 1.256, it would drop down to something like 1.240... Temps were fine, 62C at 100% load.
> 
> Thanks so much, I feel like I am learning a lot.


You don't really want the voltage to just stay at the higher point, you want it to fluctuate with the clock speeds. As long as it doesn't compromise your stability, you're good to go.









Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DeathAngel74*
> 
> Try to stay under 65c. Set a more aggressive fan profile if needed and you will be fine sir


^ This. A more aggressive fan profile will help you keep those temps in check. Also, if you have a card that keeps the fans off until a certain temp, you can adjust what temp they activate on. For example, my EVGA cards don't activate the fans until 60*C, but I prefer to stay on top of the temps, so I have mine turn on at about 40*C, then it gets pretty aggressive from there.


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kl6mk6*
> 
> I just want you to know how intelligent I think you *all* are... when your not calling each other children.
> Respect.


Thanks!


----------



## DeathAngel74

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kl6mk6*
> 
> I just want you to know how intelligent I think you *all* are... when your not calling each other children.
> 
> Respect.


Haha I can appreciate that







Thank you


----------



## DeathAngel74

On phone too.... Hard to multi quote


----------



## MasterBash

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DeathAngel74*
> 
> Try to stay under 65c. Set a more aggressive fan profile if needed and you will be fine sir. I am proud of you young grasshoppah. Lol seriously, glad to help. Its what the community is all about right? All flaming and disagreements aside.... Does the core clock drop with the voltage? If so, install gpuz and see what the perfcap reason is. If you hover your cursor over it, it will say pwr, vrel or VOp...


Yes, the core also drops with the voltage, by like 10-15mhz. It says Vrel. Temperature isnt a problem (like I said, 62C full load)... Very weird, heh. I would expect it to stay at max voltage/core speed for the most fps.


----------



## DeathAngel74

Very off topic. Anyone into metal? Alice Cooper's new guitarist http://www.revolvermag.com/wp-content/uploads/2014/07/Nita-Strauss-promo.jpg


----------



## MasterBash

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *blaze2210*
> 
> You don't really want the voltage to just stay at the higher point, you want it to fluctuate with the clock speeds. As long as it doesn't compromise your stability, you're good to go.


But when I am running something intensive, shouldnt the clock speed and voltage stay maxed?


----------



## JustAfleshWound

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DeathAngel74*
> 
> Very off topic. Anyone into metal? Alice Coopers new guitarist http://www.revolvermag.com/wp-content/uploads/2014/07/Nita-Strauss-promo.jpg


SCHWING!


----------



## blaze2210

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MasterBash*
> 
> But when I am running something intensive, shouldnt the clock speed and voltage stay maxed?


They should, unless something is causing your card to throttle. If the card hits a limit, then it tends to downclock 13mhz at a time. Use GPU-Z to see what the cause is.








Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DeathAngel74*
> 
> Very off topic. Anyone into metal? Alice Cooper's new guitarist http://www.revolvermag.com/wp-content/uploads/2014/07/Nita-Strauss-promo.jpg


Wow.... Good job, Alice Cooper! Do the skills match the looks?


----------



## DeathAngel74

I was drooling over the guitar......


----------



## MasterBash

Ya, its Vrel. However, tooltips are not working in GPU-Z (they are enabled, apparently its a bug) for me, so I cant get the explanation. Looked up the net and some people say its the lack of voltage? Well ya, thats probably it, but why is the voltage dropping in the first place


----------



## blaze2210

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MasterBash*
> 
> Ya, its Vrel. However, tooltips are not working in GPU-Z (they are enabled, apparently its a bug) for me, so I cant get the explanation. Looked up the net and some people say its the lack of voltage? Well ya, thats probably it, but why is the voltage dropped in the first place


The descriptions have been posted a couple times in this thread, check the last few pages.


----------



## DeathAngel74

http://www.deanguitars.com/newfor2014/690/sthfds.jpg
Yeah blaze2210. Check out the iron maidens on YouTube. Nita strauss(descendant of Strauss johann. And courtney Cox, not from friends). Especially the trooper and wasted years....
http://farm8.staticflickr.com/7066/6828194240_39ca6cf79b_z.jpg


----------



## muhd86

*
http://www.3dmark.com/3dm/7126117

p = 11966 34 points short of 12000 ...ahh the irony*


----------



## MasterBash

So I am limited by the reliability voltage. However, what am I supposed to change to make sure this doesnt happen? Someone mentionned the power table, but didnt say what exactly.


----------



## DeathAngel74

I took the lazy way out and disabled boost plus set the pcie slot from 66000/75000 to 82000/82000. Voltage is still 1.3125v, stable from 1506.5-1620mhz,but crashed at 1633







. are you still using the modded bios I posted from guru3d or did you start over from scratch? Evga ssc 2.0 plus correct?


----------



## blaze2210

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MasterBash*
> 
> So I am limited by the reliability voltage. However, what am I supposed to change to make sure this doesnt happen? Someone mentionned the power table, but didnt say what exactly.


I apologize in advance if this comes across as rude. I've been in this _exact_ conversation a few times in this thread, and it's starting to feel like the movie "Groundhog Day" - where the same thing keeps happening over and over. The info is in this thread for you. If you found the table of the reasons that I posted, then read the posts that come after that, and you'll have the info you're looking for.


----------



## dbzakj

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *blaze2210*
> 
> You don't really want the voltage to just stay at the higher point, you want it to fluctuate with the clock speeds. As long as it doesn't compromise your stability, you're good to go.


I was getting some driver crashes still, I'm at 1547/8000 now and on gpu-z I only saw voltage go as high as 1.21 (with +10 added on AB). I also saw it go as low as 0.86 when it clocks down in menus. I can try increasing that or decreasing the OC. But are you of the opinion (considering the arguments in the last few pages) that fluctuations in the voltages of this sort could lead to crashes or not? I'm just not sure whether it could be:

1) too much OC/ not enough voltage (testable of course)
2) Crummy drivers (352.86)
3) Voltage fluctuations


----------



## DeathAngel74

Probably all 3...not enough voltage, crappy 352.86 and voltage fluctuations... My voltage is constant 0.862 at desktop and web(135/540) and 1.3125 gaming and benchmarks(1569/8000). 350.05 may help, 352.82 and 350.12 gave many people more problems than fixes.


----------



## reev3r

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *flexy123*
> 
> Lower clocks can of course always happen. You play a game and are in a menu, or when it loads a level, or right after you started a game before it actually renders. (It can take a fraction of a second to get the card up to its max boost clock). It's just the nature of Boost.
> 
> Testing your max stable OC (say, 1530 or whatever) of course won't give you any indication that the card is not stable at, say, 1200Mhz or 1300Mhz. So worst case scenario you think everything is fine because you just finished a bench without problems at 1530. But then you play a game, the card for a short time clocks to 1100 while loading a level ---> BOOM.
> 
> The funny thing, I pointed that out yesterday and had to listen to childish comments by people "who didn't believe it", besides the data and the fact that many are affected by this. I also did measurements of voltages at various stages, like 70% GPU usage etc. so it's not something I made up
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And of course I am not the only one who sees instability at lower clocks, there are tons of people with this problem.
> 
> But yesterday someone found a good solution for those people who might not be fond of the idea on BIOS modding, this is to use Gigabyte OC Guru. Setting a higher minimal offset voltage actually works also on other cards, not only Gigabyte. So while possibly not an optimal solution (an optimal solution would be a modded bios with an adjusted, "correct" power table) it can at least help people to set min. volts so they're not crashing out at lower clocks. Because otherwise you might find yourself looking for where the problem is, drivers, game etc... while in reality it's that your card is simply not stable at the lower clocks because you use AB/Precision/whatever external tool to overclock. (I mean if you down-clock and you do NOT have a problem it's an indication it has to do with your OC)


Look, I am not bashing you here, not at all, but I just have to say, I am totally open to anything a person has to say, even if the logic doesn't make sense, just on the grounds that I am aware of the fact that I do not know everything, and that sometimes weird things do tend to happen...

Unfortunately, in reading this, I found no explanation of what is ACTUALLY happening. You are saying that TON OF PEOPLE ARE HAVING THIS ISSUE... Okay, fair enough... WHAT ISSUE?

So far, I have seen the intermittent bits of this back and forth ramble, and frankly it really needs to stop. I have seen several people request proof of a whatever it is you are trying to 'warn' everyone about, but so far you have just repeated the same thing over and over.

So, until you actually provide some viable evidence, or those 'tons of people' you keep mentioning start coming forward, you need to let it go...

It's funny to me... We buy a card with 4gb of RAM, the internet finds out it is actually 3.5gb of high speed RAM, as well as the tons of other things that the internet has discovered companies doing, and calling them out, yet somehow there is some problem that you and 'tons of other people' know about, but it isn't really being brought up anywhere... Surely you can stop for a moment and see things from our perspective...


----------



## DeathAngel74

With my bios, there are only 2 speeds I see. 135/540 and 1569/8000. The only time I see anything else is when the load is taken away and the card going back to idle speeds. When I start a game there is no switching between clocks. I've tested and shown screenshot from gpuz numerous times. And when called out about something from other members. I can replicate the issue and post more screenshots to validate my claims. This clearly not happening in this other case.
All the BS needs to stop because obviously it's not just me and my "sidekick" noticing a problem. Other members are asking you nicely too.


----------



## blaze2210

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dbzakj*
> 
> I was getting some driver crashes still, I'm at 1547/8000 now and on gpu-z I only saw voltage go as high as 1.21 (with +10 added on AB). I also saw it go as low as 0.86 when it clocks down in menus. I can try increasing that or decreasing the OC. But are you of the opinion (considering the arguments in the last few pages) that fluctuations in the voltages of this sort could lead to crashes or not? I'm just not sure whether it could be:
> 
> 1) too much OC/ not enough voltage (testable of course)
> 2) Crummy drivers (352.86)
> 3) Voltage fluctuations


I only blame drivers if the crashing continues while at absolutely stock - no BIOS mods whatsoever, no changes whatsoever in AB/Precision/Firestorm/OCGuru, etc. If you get strange behavior or crashing after changing some settings, then I tend to lean towards bad settings as the cause of the issue.

I've spent quite a bit of time modding my BIOS, and have learned quite a bit through conversing with some of the people on OCN (mainly in this thread







). It seems like everything ultimately comes down to the Boost Table and the Voltage Table. When you increase the voltage, the goal is basically to help the card get itself to the next level. For example, when I was on the road to finding the max clock for my cards, I kept running benches and keeping an eye on GPU-Z and the RivaTuner OSD for throttling. Whenever I hit a limit, it was always voltage related. So I would look at what the clock speed was where it throttled, then I'd look at what position that speed is at in the Boost Table. That number tells you what CLK voltage needs to be adjusted in the Voltage Table.

In my case, my card was hitting a limit that prevented it from stepping up from 1493.5 to 1506.5. So according to the Boost Table, the adjustment needs to be made to CLK 71, and CLK 72 on the Voltage Table. So in terms of using Afterburner, this means that you'd basically be trying to emulate the changes that would normally come with the card naturally boosting itself. You'll need to test to figure out the amount of voltage that your particular card will need to make it up to that next step. If applying +10 doesn't get you there, then try +20. More often than not though, it will come down to increasing your Power Target % and the Temp Target.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DeathAngel74*
> 
> With my bios, there are only 2 speeds I see. 135/540 and 1569/8000. The only time I see anything else is when the load is taken away and the card going back to idle speeds. When I start a game there is no switching between clocks. I've tested and shown screenshot from gpuz numerous times. And when called out about something from other members. I can replicate the issue and post more screenshots to validate my claims. This clearly not happening in this other case. All the Bs needs to stop because obviously it's not just me and my "sidekick" noticing a problem. Other members are asking you nicely too.


----------



## flexy123

Oh you're "not bashing me"...but come here in the thread to do just this?
What is this? A kindergarten?

As I repeatedly said already...go overclock your card with A/B, say +150 or higher better and then do tests with, say, Heaven Benchmark at 70%.

If you ask "what issue" and like the other two "experts" ask repeatedly for proof then read the thread maybe?

I provided "sort of" proof with a short snippet of a table where it's OBVIOUS and black on white that some clocks don't get the correct voltages. And of course I did my own tests as mentioned, eg. by running Heaven BM at various power states.

if you don't understand what I am saying then read the thread again..but don't come here with a semi-aggressive, non-constructive and semi-accusative tone which has no place in a technical debate WHATSOEVER. You wont gain anything from it, neither will I nor people who have the problem.

Why don't you do tests and measure and compare voltages like I did?

Also...this just as a "courtesy" to you because I repeated this already elsewhere.

A) Get DEFAULT BIOS
B) Use Afterburner to get to your max stable clock, say 1530 or whatever it is
C) Run your favorite benchmark like Heaven BM at Ultra/Extreme at lower power target like 70% and lower and LOOK AT THE VOLTAGES. And compare the volts to "proper" volts which you can see in an default bios.

Here just a short snippet:

100% 1.200 1367 1.200 1480 1.200 1481 1.200 1481
90% 1.200 1367 1.162 1443 1.200 1350+ 1.162 1455
80% 1.150 1329 1.125 1406 1.150 1304 1.125 1418
70% 1.075 1253 1.062 1329 1.087 1240 1.050 1329
60% 1.012 1164 1.000 1202 1.012 1139
51% 1.000 913 1.000 913 1.000 900

Obviously 1.062V are far from sufficient for 1329Mhz etc.

It's funny that you in an entirely uncalled-for tone sort-of "accuse" me of making some weird claims, like you are not aware that did indeed lots of people have problems with instability at lower clocks. Do you really think I am making this up?

TLDR: You cannot "add" voltages externally with A/B since individual assigned voltages assigned to CLKs *stay the same*. If you add clocks with afterburner, you shift an already "borderline" voltage table (with "super-clocked" cards) even higher. It won't affect your max. stable clock, but many LOWER clocks down in the voltage table.

I am countering thus: If you think I am wrong, then why do you not provide proof? I will certainly apologize and admit that I am wrong if you can show me that what I say wouldn't apply.

But I am not sitting here "providing proof" by videos and whatnot and repeat what the issue is over and over since you and everyone else can do this too.

>>
you need to let it go...
>>

How so? Are you the Ober-Forum dude who decides what topics are debated and who is wrong or right? The more surprising since this is a subject which should be of interest for anyone with a Maxwell card. I can only shake my head at your comment there that "I need to let it go"..why...because YOU say so?







Seriously...unbelievable....


----------



## DeathAngel74

Yup, power limit and temp target to 91c. Since the cards will never see 91c anyway. It's weird how we have the same cards but they behave differently....


----------



## DeathAngel74

Nope, kindergartens are more mature than we are sometimes, me tinks. Not everyone in this thread has an evga sc 970 like you. So your "methods" don't apply to people that have a higher basic rating than 70% or whatever it is. So arguing with me and blaze2210 won't get you anywhere either, because we have different cards than you.


----------



## DeathAngel74

OK fine. I get the point, but instead of rambling, Jesus Christ, cut all the ****. The simple answer is to just raise the voltage at the bios level, if that is the reason for instability and if afterburner is not providing desired results .


----------



## Wirerat

I never adjust the voltage table in bios. I run 1.26v 1538mhz. I am pretty sure the set constant voltage in AB takes care of the instability at lower clocks.


----------



## blaze2210

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *flexy123*
> 
> Oh you're "not bashing me"...but come here in the thread to do just this?
> What is this? A kindergarten?
> 
> As I repeatedly said already...go overclock your card with A/B, say +150 or higher better and then do tests with, say, Heaven Benchmark at 70%.
> 
> If you ask "what issue" and like the other two "experts" ask repeatedly for proof then read the thread maybe?
> 
> I provided "sort of" proof with a short snippet of a table where it's OBVIOUS and black on white that some clocks don't get the correct voltages. And of course I did my own tests as mentioned, eg. by running Heaven BM at various power states.
> 
> if you don't understand what I am saying then read the thread again..but don't come here with a semi-aggressive, non-constructive and semi-accusative tone which has no place in a technical debate WHATSOEVER. You wont gain anything from it, neither will I nor people who have the problem.
> 
> Why don't you do tests and measure and compare voltages like I did?
> 
> Also...this just as a "courtesy" to you because I repeated this already elsewhere.
> 
> A) Get DEFAULT BIOS
> B) Use Afterburner to get to your max stable clock, say 1530 or whatever it is
> C) Run your favorite benchmark like Heaven BM at Ultra/Extreme at lower power target like 70% and lower and LOOK AT THE VOLTAGES. And compare the volts to "proper" volts which you can see in an default bios.
> 
> Here just a short snippet:
> 
> 100% 1.200 1367 1.200 1480 1.200 1481 1.200 1481
> 90% 1.200 1367 1.162 1443 1.200 1350+ 1.162 1455
> 80% 1.150 1329 1.125 1406 1.150 1304 1.125 1418
> 70% 1.075 1253 1.062 1329 1.087 1240 1.050 1329
> 60% 1.012 1164 1.000 1202 1.012 1139
> 51% 1.000 913 1.000 913 1.000 900
> 
> default BIOS 1252: 1.075V
> 
> overclocked with A/B now 1329 at 1.062
> 
> Obviously 1.062V are far from sufficient for 1329Mhz.


SCREENSHOT, or stop. Why is it that everyone besides you seems to embrace the concept of proving an claim? If I'm going to say that my card does something, I'll provide proof so people know what I'm talking about. Plus, it shows your claims to be more credible than when you just expect people to believe you. "Here's some proof" is more credible than "Believe me!!".

Example: "I have my i5-4670k overclocked to 4.6ghz with a 4.0ghz uncore and 2133 C9 RAM, partnered with 970's in SLI running at 1506/7868 - and my temps stay decent.







"


Notice how, because of that screenshot, you don't need to just take me at my word - you can see with your own eyes what is going on. That's why we keep asking for screenshots. The fact that you are so resistant to this, only helps to solidify the idea that you're just spouting things off. If this behavior is as widespread as you're trying to make it sound, then you should have absolutely no issues with replicating the situation and taking some screenshots.


----------



## DeathAngel74

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Wirerat*
> 
> I never adjust the voltage table in bios. I run 1.26v 1538mhz. I am pretty sure the set constant voltage in AB takes care of the instability at lower clocks.


I envy you. I had to set the voltage to at least 1.275v for my card to stabilize. Aww snap, new gpuz is out?


----------



## blaze2210

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DeathAngel74*
> 
> I envy you. I had to set the voltage to at least 1.275v for my card to stabilize.


Same here. I have 1.306 set as the max in my BIOS. 1.26 would actually register properly on GPU-Z - must be nice.







I kinda just have to assume the extra voltage is being applied.


----------



## DeathAngel74

And again I comment ODD.......And to break the tension again. Did you check out the iron maidens yet blaze2210?


----------



## blaze2210

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DeathAngel74*
> 
> And again I comment ODD.......


People need to stop responding to that user, so I stop being curious about what they're responding to. Hehehe....


----------



## DeathAngel74

This is how I "cope" with "difficult" members


----------



## DeathAngel74

Hey..... I haven't had a cig since Thanksgiving 2014. I've smoked for more than half of my life. This way I can be around heaven forbid for Grand babies....
I didn't know they made electronic crack pipes that vaporize nicotine, VG and PG!


----------



## Cannonkill

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DeathAngel74*
> 
> This is how I "cope" with "difficult" members


copy cat


----------



## DeathAngel74

No not copycat. You sir have a kanger subtank, lol I think. Looks like we both need to refill juice too. OMG I guess I don't know everything..... Just kidding. Lately the thread looks like a rowdy IRC chat, except my bot isn't here and I can't use !k commands....


----------



## blaze2210

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Cannonkill*
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> copy cat


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DeathAngel74*
> 
> This is how I "cope" with "difficult" members
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


There is a Vaper's Club on here, it's in my sig.


----------



## DeathAngel74

Lol what? Seriously?  mod boxes have nothing to do with overclocking.


----------



## Wirerat

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *blaze2210*
> 
> Same here. I have 1.306 set as the max in my BIOS. 1.26 would actually register properly on GPU-Z - must be nice.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I kinda just have to assume the extra voltage is being applied.


if i tweak it to 1.31v or any higher it shows 1.275v in gpuz. I can clock it higher but just not worth more voltage from what I can tell in benchmarks.


----------



## Cannonkill

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DeathAngel74*
> 
> Lol what? Seriously?  mod boxes have nothing to do with overclocking.


but you can always overclock the wattage


----------



## DeathAngel74

Lmao..... Not with my tank, 50 Watt box is overkill with the Atlantis 25-35w is perfect, else burning taste. New organic cotton coils are better though.


----------



## Cannonkill

see that's why u go with the sub tank mini, you can make your builds your self with the rebuild part. i have a .3 in there at 40W but its to hot for my lining. but ya this should carry on in the proper section.


----------



## DeathAngel74

Hehehe yeah


----------



## blaze2210

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DeathAngel74*
> 
> Lol what? Seriously?  mod boxes have nothing to do with overclocking.


It's an off-topic thread, but it does have a bunch of good info in there. Also, a good amount of people consistently posting.








Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Wirerat*
> 
> if i tweak it to 1.31v or any higher it shows 1.275v in gpuz. I can clock it higher but just not worth more voltage from what I can tell in benchmarks.


I really wonder why the voltage reporting stops there, kinda weird. Sounds like you have a pretty good card there, mine need to have the 1.306v set in the BIOS in order to get to 1506. Though, without proper voltage reporting or a multimeter, I can only assume what voltage is being applied. I just know that it doesn't crash regardless of what I play - Crysis 3, Far Cry 4, GTA V, Arkham Origins, Thief, Tomb Raider, etc.

I have what I refer to as "video game ADD", where I'll play 20-30 mins of a game, then decide I want to play something else. Then rinse and repeat until I find a game I actually feel like putting time into at that moment. It actually seems to come in handy with overclocking video cards (and other components as well), since I get to see how my settings fare with a variety of games and loads.


----------



## DeathAngel74

Alice Madness returns is a pita to use when stabilizing clocks. It's fun when everything is stable though.


----------



## blaze2210

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DeathAngel74*
> 
> Alice Madness returns is a pita to use when stabilizing clocks. It's fun when everything is stable though.


I have that game, but haven't really played much of it. I think I started it up once, played a few minutes, then moved on. It apparently didn't picque my interest at the time.


----------



## reev3r

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *flexy123*
> 
> Oh you're "not bashing me"...but come here in the thread to do just this?
> What is this? A kindergarten?
> 
> As I repeatedly said already...go overclock your card with A/B, say +150 or higher better and then do tests with, say, Heaven Benchmark at 70%.
> 
> If you ask "what issue" and like the other two "experts" ask repeatedly for proof then read the thread maybe?
> 
> I provided "sort of" proof with a short snippet of a table where it's OBVIOUS and black on white that some clocks don't get the correct voltages. And of course I did my own tests as mentioned, eg. by running Heaven BM at various power states.
> 
> if you don't understand what I am saying then read the thread again..but don't come here with a semi-aggressive, non-constructive and semi-accusative tone which has no place in a technical debate WHATSOEVER. You wont gain anything from it, neither will I nor people who have the problem.
> 
> Why don't you do tests and measure and compare voltages like I did?
> 
> Also...this just as a "courtesy" to you because I repeated this already elsewhere.
> 
> A) Get DEFAULT BIOS
> B) Use Afterburner to get to your max stable clock, say 1530 or whatever it is
> C) Run your favorite benchmark like Heaven BM at Ultra/Extreme at lower power target like 70% and lower and LOOK AT THE VOLTAGES. And compare the volts to "proper" volts which you can see in an default bios.
> 
> Here just a short snippet:
> 
> 100% 1.200 1367 1.200 1480 1.200 1481 1.200 1481
> 90% 1.200 1367 1.162 1443 1.200 1350+ 1.162 1455
> 80% 1.150 1329 1.125 1406 1.150 1304 1.125 1418
> 70% 1.075 1253 1.062 1329 1.087 1240 1.050 1329
> 60% 1.012 1164 1.000 1202 1.012 1139
> 51% 1.000 913 1.000 913 1.000 900
> 
> Obviously 1.062V are far from sufficient for 1329Mhz etc.
> 
> It's funny that you in an entirely uncalled-for tone sort-of "accuse" me of making some weird claims, like you are not aware that did indeed lots of people have problems with instability at lower clocks. Do you really think I am making this up?
> 
> TLDR: You cannot "add" voltages externally with A/B since individual assigned voltages assigned to CLKs *stay the same*. If you add clocks with afterburner, you shift an already "borderline" voltage table (with "super-clocked" cards) even higher. It won't affect your max. stable clock, but many LOWER clocks down in the voltage table.
> 
> I am countering thus: If you think I am wrong, then why do you not provide proof? I will certainly apologize and admit that I am wrong if you can show me that what I say wouldn't apply.
> 
> But I am not sitting here "providing proof" by videos and whatnot and repeat what the issue is over and over since you and everyone else can do this too.
> 
> >>
> you need to let it go...
> >>
> 
> How so? Are you the Ober-Forum dude who decides what topics are debated and who is wrong or right? The more surprising since this is a subject which should be of interest for anyone with a Maxwell card. I can only shake my head at your comment there that "I need to let it go"..why...because YOU say so?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Seriously...unbelievable....


Wow.... You go through all of that instead of sending me a link to the 'tons of other people' that MUST be discussing this that you have mentioned...

Nope, instead he uses some data that anybody could just make up.

Good luck convincing anybody to pay attention to you with that attitude.


----------



## flexy123

It's amazing how I can have a constructive discussion about the A/B lower clock instability problem on other forums and actually get confirmation by others.
Why is it that HERE it's impossible to discuss this?

I also know one thing: Say I were to make videos and screenshots of what has been discussed I would get as a reply this is a "specific issue" with my card or whatever...RATHER than acknowledging that many (and I say it again: MANY!) do have this problem. I could even go so far and speculate that possibly all Maxwell (and Kepler even) have this problem, sadly I cannot test with cards whose voltage regulators are programmable, where you can add volts in Afterburner. I am suspecting (and I say this: SUSPECTING) that adding voltage with A/B does not "add" voltage to specific clocks in the table but rather makes the card choose a higher boost bin.

So tell me again..why would I need to "prove" something that I established as true some weeks ago already?

I feel it as being awkward and weird debating with what seems to be grown up people...and I mention an issue and I get as a result HERE in the forum talk about "difficult member" and IRC banning....something I'd expect on some off-topic forum or on 9gag, but not here where we talk about GPUs and their particulars.

Also..I would not even mind someone doing tests and confirming me "wrong", because then we can establish that the problem might only be with certain cards/voltage regulators and not with all of them. In other words: We would learn something, why for example some cards would crash and others won't when you use external tools to overclock them.

And to "r33ver", yes I made it all up. YAWN. And then you wonder why you cannot have a serious discussion here? Just...WOW....

PS: I don't "need" to convince ANYONE.


----------



## blaze2210

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *flexy123*
> 
> It's amazing how I can have a constructive discussion about the A/B lower clock instability problem on other forums and actually get confirmation by others.
> Why is it that HERE it's impossible to discuss this?
> 
> I also know one thing: Say I were to make videos and screenshots of what has been discussed I would get as a reply this is a "specific issue" with my card or whatever...RATHER than acknowledging that many (and I say it again: MANY!) do have this problem. I could even go so far and speculate that possibly all Maxwell (and Kepler even) have this problem, sadly I cannot test with cards whose voltage regulators are programmable, where you can add volts in Afterburner. I am suspecting (and I say this: SUSPECTING) that adding voltage with A/B does not "add" voltage to specific clocks in the table but rather makes the card choose a higher boost bin.
> 
> So tell me again..why would I need to "prove" something that I established as true some weeks ago already?
> 
> I feel it as being awkward and weird debating with what seems to be grown up people...and I mention an issue and I get as a result HERE in the forum talk about "difficult member" and IRC banning....something I'd expect on some off-topic forum or on 9gag, but not here where we talk about GPUs and their particulars.
> 
> Also..I would not even mind someone doing tests and confirming me "wrong", because then we can establish that the problem might only be with certain cards/voltage regulators and not with all of them. In other words: We would learn something, why for example some cards would crash and others won't when you use external tools to overclock them.
> 
> And to "r33ver", yes I made it all up. YAWN. And then you wonder why you cannot have a serious discussion here? Just...WOW....
> 
> PS: I don't "need" to convince ANYONE.


1) *STILL NO PROOF*. Just more "Believe me, believe me!!" All this time you've wasted asking for faith, you could have taken some screens and posted them here.

2) *STILL NO LINKS* to these "many" and "tons" of people who share the issue.

3) You're apparently not trying to further the discussion, as that can only be accomplished through you proving your own point - a.k.a. screeshots. This burden of proof is not on anyone besides you, since you're the one making the claim.

4) Instead of presenting any facts or actual proof, you continue to make remarks about people, then point the finger elsewhere acting like you're being attacked. You're being asked for proof, not attacked.

5) No, it's amazing that every conversation in this thread that doesn't involve you, seems to have progressed. Meanwhile, _your_ topic is at a standstill.

You really have 2 reasonable options: Either provide proof, or drop it and stop rekindling your issue. This is really getting old.


----------



## DeathAngel74

Every time the thread gets back on topic and we start helping people again, you come back here stirring the pot. Seriously, let it die or let it go, whatever they said in Frozen. I don't want to be on the receiving end of the ban hammer, so PLEASE STOP ALL THIS NONSENSE AND GET BACK ON TOPIC!!!!! We don't want to see you banned from this thread, but if enough of us complain to the mods about your argumentative behavior it could become a reality. I've seen it happen in other threads where a user was attacking other people and blaming others for their actions. We only respond to you because don't stop arguing, its almost like you get off on it. Whatever.....Man up and stop whining like you're a victim here.


----------



## blaze2210

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DeathAngel74*
> 
> Alice Madness returns is a pita to use when stabilizing clocks. It's fun when everything is stable though.


In the brief amount of time I spent in the game, I didn't really notice anything that would be particularly taxing on the video card. What about the game makes it a PITA for stabilizing clocks? I know with Witcher 3, it seems to be Hairworks.


----------



## DeathAngel74

it was physx/i5-4460 and my 750ti and 960's. Everything got better after i upgraded to the 970/i7-4790k. I really meant that the game could be used to try to bring out instability of gpu oc as well. At least for the other cards i've owned.


----------



## blaze2210

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DeathAngel74*
> 
> it was physx/i5-4460 and my 750ti and 960's. Everything got better after i upgraded to the 970/i7-4790k.


Ah, gotta love them particles and other goodies.


----------



## EarlZ

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *flexy123*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *EarlZ*
> 
> Yes Im talking about the 970, Throttle might not be the right term but both of my G1 Gaming down clocks 13Mhz when it reaches 71c, just as like how my 780's did and the only way around that was to use a BIOS w/o boost so it would 'follow' the temp limit of 90c
> 
> 
> 
> Can you override this with Afterburner? There is a setting where you can give priority to either power limit or temp limit, you can also adjust those values. 71C is just so low. Don't know, maybe some BIOS have this hard-coded in them, not that I would know why.
Click to expand...

I have power limit & temp maxed out and took temp as priority @ 91C. Still downclocks by 13Mhz


----------



## DeathAngel74

now i can play @ 4k dsr, 2xmsaa, af x16


----------



## blaze2210

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *EarlZ*
> 
> I have power limit & temp maxed out and took temp as priority @ 91C. Still downclocks by 13Mhz


Have you added any extra voltage? That might be the final piece needed to reach your higher clock.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DeathAngel74*
> 
> now i can play @ 4k dsr, 2xmsaa, af x16


The DSR feature doesn't seem to play nicely with multi-monitors, so I haven't really used it much.


----------



## DeathAngel74

I usually just down-sample the old-fashioned way within the NVidia control panel.


----------



## blaze2210

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DeathAngel74*
> 
> I usually just down-sample the old-fashioned way within the NVidia control panel.


Yeah, that's what I'm talking about: using the DSR function within the Nvidia Control panel. It apparently is meant for a single monitor, or I just haven't figured out how to make it play nicely with dual or triple monitors.


----------



## DeathAngel74

Sorry, I meant there is a way to down-sample without dsr, by setting up a custom resolution.


----------



## blaze2210

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DeathAngel74*
> 
> Sorry, I meant there is a way to down-sample without dsr, by setting up a custom resolution.


Ah, I see. I think I was in that menu when I was seeing which of my 22" monitors could be "overclocked" to a 75hz refresh rate(only 1 of the 3 could , in case you were curious







).


----------



## flexy123

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *EarlZ*
> 
> I have power limit & temp maxed out and took temp as priority @ 91C. Still downclocks by 13Mhz


I am baffled since from all GTX 970, the G1 is probably the best one with the best OC headroom and cooler.
Why from ALL cards the G1 should throttle at only 71C is entirely beyond me. Looking into BIOS of course there is nothing indicating anything about this....not that 71C are a "dangerous" temp even remotely. 71C throttling almost looks like a bug to me or some remnant from Kepler... I haven't really found any information WHY the G1 would need to throttle at 71C (sure you're not the only reporting this!)..so I guess one would need to ask Gigabyte directly what's up with that.

(Eg: Why equipping a card with a giant cooler, 8pin PCIE connector for plenty of power draw...but then throw an obstacle in the way by throttling it at 71C.....mind...blown)


----------



## EarlZ

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *blaze2210*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *EarlZ*
> 
> I have power limit & temp maxed out and took temp as priority @ 91C. Still downclocks by 13Mhz
> 
> 
> 
> Have you added any extra voltage? That might be the final piece needed to reach your higher clock.
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *DeathAngel74*
> 
> now i can play @ 4k dsr, 2xmsaa, af x16
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> The DSR feature doesn't seem to play nicely with multi-monitors, so I haven't really used it much.
Click to expand...

Not really sure how adding more volts will help me with the 71c throttle


----------



## EarlZ

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *flexy123*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *EarlZ*
> 
> I have power limit & temp maxed out and took temp as priority @ 91C. Still downclocks by 13Mhz
> 
> 
> 
> I am baffled since from all GTX 970, the G1 is probably the best one with the best OC headroom and cooler.
> Why from ALL cards the G1 should throttle at only 71C is entirely beyond me. Looking into BIOS of course there is nothing indicating anything about this....not that 71C are a "dangerous" temp even remotely. 71C throttling almost looks like a bug to me or some remnant from Kepler... I haven't really found any information WHY the G1 would need to throttle at 71C (sure you're not the only reporting this!)..so I guess one would need to ask Gigabyte directly what's up with that.
> 
> (Eg: Why equipping a card with a giant cooler, 8pin PCIE connector for plenty of power draw...but then throw an obstacle in the way by throttling it at 71C.....mind...blown)
Click to expand...

They are just gonna tell me that the stock speed is 13xx something and anything I get above that from boost clock is just a bonus. Ive had issues with GB support being the idiots they out sourced. Im getting about 1418Mhz from boost if that matters.


----------



## blaze2210

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *EarlZ*
> 
> Not really sure how adding more volts will help me with the 71c throttle


Well, if things don't have the proper voltage, it seems like they have to work harder to compensate for the lack of power. A CPU is a good example of this, temps seem to be a little higher with an unstable clock than they are with a stable one at the same settings. So have you also tried adding any voltage? Also, have you set a better fan curve?


----------



## DeathAngel74

Try keeping the gpu temp below 64C and see if it still throttles.


----------



## TopicClocker

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *EarlZ*
> 
> I have power limit & temp maxed out and took temp as priority @ 91C. Still downclocks by 13Mhz


It took me AGES to find out why my card was throttling, it seems its something in the bios and might not be directly related to the temperature.

At first I thought it was due to the temps as if I raised the voltage over +35mv it would throttle at around 65c.
After further investigation I presume this could be a coincidence and it's down to the power that the card is pulling or something, and changing a couple of settings in the bios helped me to circumvent this from happening

On the stock bios I couldn't give my card more than +35mv, it was great with +35mv as I can run my card at 1550MHz, but if I go over +35mv my card would throttle which is kinda annoying if I wanted to try and find a max overclock.

So I poked around in my bios and used another bios as a reference and I haven't seen my card throttle yet under the modded bios, even while applying over +35mv.


----------



## DeathAngel74

*NVidia WHQL GeForce iCafe driver 352.94 for Windows 8.1/8/7 is released*.
The release notes, translated from the Chinese, say "GeForce driver Game Ready Espresso. In favor of 'Storm Heroes (Heroes of the Storm)' launched, this Nvidia driver Espresso came into being, for the bar owner provides the best gaming experience, while saving costs to increase profits." Both desktop and mobile are supported.

Driver 353.00 is r352_72-14, DriverVer = 05/22/2015, 9.18.13.5300
*Driver 352.94 is r352_72-13, DriverVer = 05/18/2015, 9.18.13.5294*
Driver 352.86 is r352_72-7, DriverVer = 05/11/2015, 9.18.13.5286
Driver 352.84 is MS352_08-29 , DriverVer = 05/10/2015, 9.18.13.5284
Driver 352.63 is MS352_45-7, DriverVer = 04/26/2015, 9.18.13.5263
Driver 350.12 is r349_00_170, DriverVer = 04/08/2015, 9.18.13.5012
Driver 350.05 is r349_95-7, DriverVer = 04/02/2015, 9.18.13.5005

*64-bit*
http://www.nvidia.cn/object/win7-winvista-win8-64bit-352.94-iCafe-whql-driver-cn.html

*32bit*
http://www.nvidia.cn/object/win7-winvista-win8-32bit-352.94-iCafe-whql-driver-cn.html

Apparently, these fix the issues with crashing while browsing the web and TW3 runs more smoothly:
*Source*
http://forums.guru3d.com/showthread.php?t=399484

Delete the Display.NView and GFiCafe folders and this will perform like any other Geforce Driver. Also delete the HDAudio folder if you don't use HMDI Audio out.


----------



## MasterBash

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DeathAngel74*
> 
> I took the lazy way out and disabled boost plus set the pcie slot from 66000/75000 to 82000/82000. Voltage is still 1.3125v, stable from 1506.5-1620mhz,but crashed at 1633
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> . are you still using the modded bios I posted from guru3d or did you start over from scratch? Evga ssc 2.0 plus correct?


Sorry, I totally missed this. I am using your BIOS with 300W TDP/PL instead, but during that time I edited it further with some additional clock/max temp. I set max values of 1.3125v from CLK 35 to 74. Also, the first three sliders are 1.3125 max.

The only thing that are not 1.3125v are the P0x states (1.6v) which is maxed and the very last slider without a name at 1.2v(i dont know what it does, so I didnt touch it) and Clk less than 35 wasn't touched either..

What seems to be happening is that it drops from clk74 to 73 all the time. No idea why, this is the feeling I have.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *blaze2210*
> 
> I apologize in advance if this comes across as rude. I've been in this _exact_ conversation a few times in this thread, and it's starting to feel like the movie "Groundhog Day" - where the same thing keeps happening over and over. The info is in this thread for you. If you found the table of the reasons that I posted, then read the posts that come after that, and you'll have the info you're looking for.


I know I look lazy by maybe giving the impression that I dont want to search around and I know you dont want to repeat yourself, but I have read like 50 pages and I still dont get it, either a language barrier because english isnt my first language, or its not really explaned well. I know that Vrel is Reliability voltage and to get rid of that message, I need to either downclock or overvolt. Problem is, even at 0 overclock, I still get this message, yet at the very max voltage allowed (1.3125v), this still happens.

I read this somewhere else " If they choose to allow it, they get to set a maximum voltage (Vmax) figure in their VBIOS. The user in turn is allowed to increase their voltage beyond NVIDIA's default reliability voltage limit (Vrel) up to Vmax.".

I know my card needs more power, but I dont know which voltage value is responsible for it, considering the first 3 sliders, clg 35-74 has a max value of 1.3125v .

Is there one very specific power table or voltage thats responsible for it? I mean, I went over my BIOS 10 times and the max values are 1.3125v, I dont see what I can increase further?


----------



## DeathAngel74

you could try setting the pcie slot to 82000/82000. or set clk 70-74 to 1.3125mV-1312.5mV. Worth a shot....7W won't kill anything...the next thing to try is disabling boost.


----------



## blaze2210

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MasterBash*
> 
> Sorry, I totally missed this. I am using your BIOS with 300W TDP/PL instead, but during that time I edited it further with some additional clock/max temp. I set max values of 1.3125v from CLK 35 to 74. Also, the first three sliders are 1.3125 max.
> 
> The only thing that are not 1.3125v are the P0x states (1.6v) which is maxed and the very last slider without a name at 1.2v(i dont know what it does, so I didnt touch it) and Clk less than 35 wasn't touched either..
> 
> What seems to be happening is that it drops from clk74 to 73 all the time. No idea why, this is the feeling I have.
> I know I look lazy by maybe giving the impression that I dont want to search around and I know you dont want to repeat yourself, but I have read like 50 pages and I still dont get it, either a language barrier because english isnt my first language, or its not really explaned well. I know that Vrel is Reliability voltage and to get rid of that message, I need to either downclock or overvolt. Problem is, even at 0 overclock, I still get this message, yet at the very max voltage allowed (1.3125v), this still happens.
> 
> I read this somewhere else " If they choose to allow it, they get to set a maximum voltage (Vmax) figure in their VBIOS. The user in turn is allowed to increase their voltage beyond NVIDIA's default reliability voltage limit (Vrel) up to Vmax.".
> 
> I know my card needs more power, but I dont know which voltage value is responsible for it, considering the first 3 sliders, clg 35-74 has a max value of 1.3125v .
> 
> Is there one very specific power table or voltage thats responsible for it? I mean, I went over my BIOS 10 times and the max values are 1.3125v, I dont see what I can increase further?


There was no definition or in-depth examination of the terms, but there were plenty of suggestions on what settings should be used in various parts of the BIOS. I'm all about helping, but I can't wrap my mind around having the same conversations multiple times within the same thread. If this were a verbal conversation and you walked in at the wrong part and missed something, that's one thing. This is a text conversation though, so everything that was said is here to review any time.

With that said, use GPU-Z to pull a copy of the BIOS that you're currently using (this way we make sure that it has all changes that might have been made), and post it here. I'll check it out, and I'm sure others will as well. I know that will help me better with helping you.


----------



## DeathAngel74

or i can post my bios and you can compare

1.zip 136k .zip file


----------



## flexy123

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MasterBash*
> 
> yet at the very max voltage allowed (1.3125v), this still happens.


Happens with mine also as soon as I hit 1.212V, my max V.

I don't remember, but you can TRY this:

In the first 6 sliders in the voltage table, on the right side, just increase the maximum beyond your 1.3125. Try 1480 or 1600 even and see whether it still hits VRel.

I don't have the problem (any more) on my EVGA since I don't use the maximum "allowed" voltage in my power table anymore, I am using 1.200V as maximum voltage so the card never hits 1.212V and therefore also never the dreaded "VRel".

Edit: Do you get only the "message" or does it actually throttle? If you only get the message of Vrel perfcap without throttling you can totally ignore this. It then means basically just that you reached the max. voltage, nothing more.

>>
I know my card needs more power, but I dont know which voltage value is responsible for it, considering the first 3 sliders, clg 35-74 has a max value of 1.3125
>>

This might sound stupid but maybe you do NOT need more power. If you don't really require the max 1.3125V for your tested stable OC but confirmed you can actually keep the clock, at, say, 1.300V instead you can just reduce the clock entries in the voltage table to 1.3000 V (And dont use 1.3125V at all). Then you wont see Vrel either, assuming you left the 1st six sliders as they were with an allowed maximum of 1.3125V. While this might sound silly at first it can ultimately be better than having it throttle a notch down: you took away some voltage but gained an entire boost bin (because it wont go down to CLK73 any longer)


----------



## MasterBash

I know its capable of more. =P

https://www.dropbox.com/s/lab9tu9flwr2hf3/GM204mod.rom?dl=0


----------



## blaze2210

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DeathAngel74*
> 
> or i can post my bios and you can compare
> 
> 1.zip 136k .zip file


It was mentioned that there were other changes made to the BIOS you provided, which is why I want the current one. "I am using your BIOS with 300W TDP/PL instead, *but during that time I edited it further*", makes me want to check on the other changes.


----------



## MasterBash

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *flexy123*
> 
> Edit: Do you get only the "message" or does it actually throttle? If you only get the message of Vrel perfcap without throttling you can totally ignore this. It then means basically just that you reached the max. voltage, nothing more.


It actually throttles.


----------



## DeathAngel74

I see why the clk74 is possibly jumping around....

yours on the left, mine on the right


----------



## DeathAngel74

Even with the throttling, your score is better than mine....
http://www.3dmark.com/3dm/7015791


----------



## MasterBash

I see the minimum is different, but the maximum is not. Shouldnt it be able to use the max because the slider is actually set to the max?


----------



## blaze2210

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MasterBash*
> 
> I see the minimum is different, but the maximum is not. Shouldnt it be able to use the max because the slider is actually set to the max?


Wanna post that BIOS, so I can check out the changes that were made?


----------



## DeathAngel74

Just try setting it up like mine to test from clk67-clk74. Everything else looks ok.


----------



## DeathAngel74

GM204mod.zip 136k .zip file


1.zip 136k .zip file


----------



## MasterBash

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *blaze2210*
> 
> Wanna post that BIOS, so I can check out the changes that were made?


Sorry, thought you saw the link on the previous page.

https://www.dropbox.com/s/lab9tu9flwr2hf3/GM204mod.rom?dl=0

Thanks.









@DeathAngel74 I am gonna try right now


----------



## blaze2210

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DeathAngel74*
> 
> Even with the throttling, your score is better than mine....
> http://www.3dmark.com/3dm/7015791


When you run Firestrike, do you let the demo run at the beginning, or do you skip it? I think my skipping it causes that Time error, but skipping it has become muscle memory for me.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MasterBash*
> 
> Sorry, thought you saw the link on the previous page.
> 
> https://www.dropbox.com/s/lab9tu9flwr2hf3/GM204mod.rom?dl=0
> 
> Thanks.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> @DeathAngel74 I am gonna try right now


No worries, I must have missed it. In addition to what DeathAngel has said, you might also set the circled voltage to 1.312v as well, this could be contributing to the fluctuations.


----------



## DeathAngel74

Alt+tabbing out of the demo causes that freaky time machine error, lol. both bios files are in 16424 post


----------



## blaze2210

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DeathAngel74*
> 
> Alt+tabbing out of the demo causes that freaky time machine error, lol. both bios files are in 16424 post


That's what I'm thinking since I never saw that message until I discovered you could skip the demo. Now, every result I get has that message. I've seen that demo entirely too many times to ever want to watch it again. Catzilla is so much more entertaining.









Also, I noticed that when the min voltage for CLK 74 and the min voltage I circled are changed, it results in an alphanumeric checksum. Which, according to the working theory on checksums, that should hint at stability (notice I said "hint", not "indicate"). The checksum becomes 3E - [3E] with these 2 changes.


----------



## DeathAngel74

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *blaze2210*
> 
> When you run Firestrike, do you let the demo run at the beginning, or do you skip it? I think my skipping it causes that Time error, but skipping it has become muscle memory for me.
> No worries, I must have missed it. In addition to what DeathAngel has said, you might also set the circled voltage to 1.312v as well, this could be contributing to the fluctuations.


yeah I saw that too, I think he wanted to use the slider in AB. I think that might be partly my fault....








One more reason why Ab and PX are evil and why I've uninstalled them.


----------



## DeathAngel74

My kids love the Catzilla demo, since we have a black cat, lmao...


----------



## DeathAngel74

3e is better than 4d, lol...in theory of course.....


----------



## MasterBash

Oh sweet it works. =D

Thank you guys! I am surprised that minimum clocks made the card throttle. I did not expect that... The more I know. I would think the minimum voltage would be the minimum that the card would use for a given frequency to allow the card to run stable.

1610/8200 are my clocks. It seems like I wasnt able to get any additional clocks with a stable 1.275. I was really really hoping to go further to steal the #1 spot on 3dmark against people with my exact setup, but I guess I will be good for 8th place lol.

I really love my card, guess I reached its limit now though. Maybe I can get 8250mhz memory, because I didnt push it to 100%, but that would be it. Next will be to put all my OC'd settings into the BIOS to remove Afterburner.









Thanks again! Really happy. 12056 in 3dmark, 60 pts away from the top. I saw Vrel for a total of 2 seconds through the entire benchmark, but I did not see the clocks drop.


----------



## m0n4rch

Max TDP in my stock BIOS is set to 250W and power limit to 280W. This means the GPU can only pull 250W, right? If so, can I modify just this value and make it 280, or 300 for both power limit and TDP?Or I have to increase pcie and peg rails power as well? I'm looking to increase TDP/PL since I'm hitting the limit in BF4 occasionally.
I know it's been talked about before, but I wasn't able to find the definite answer to some questions of mine and I want to make sure I'm doing the right thing with the bios.


----------



## blaze2210

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *m0n4rch*
> 
> Max TDP in my stock BIOS is set to 250W and power limit to 280W. This means the GPU can only pull 250W, right? If so, can I modify just this value and make it 280, or 300 for both power limit and TDP?Or I have to increase pcie and peg rails power as well? I'm looking to increase TDP/PL since I'm hitting the limit in BF4 occasionally.
> I know it's been talked about before, but I wasn't able to find the definite answer to some questions of mine and I want to make sure I'm doing the right thing with the bios.


You can definitely have the Power Target just set to the max you want to use, that's actually the way that I have mine set. My view is that you should make sure that the card is taking in enough power to supply what you're setting, so I would increase the PCI-E and rails as well - If I'm wrong here, someone correct me.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DeathAngel74*
> 
> yeah I saw that too, I think he wanted to use the slider in AB. I think that might be partly my fault....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> One more reason why Ab and PX are evil and why I've uninstalled them.


I use Afterburner to control my fans when I know I'm going to be gaming, otherwise I leave it closed and let my fans stay off. Though it does occasionally get used for temporarily increasing clock speeds for bench runs. Also, I like the RivaTuner OSD, it gives me all of the information that I want (after going through and customizing what I wanted to show up).


----------



## MasterBash

Hmm, my core clock (not voltage) throttles when the card reaches 70C. It goes from 1611 to 1548, which is a very big downclock. Voltage stays the same, 1.275 .

Vrel again, hmm...


----------



## DeathAngel74

try setting the temp target and max temp thingy both to 91C on the common tab, keep the temps below 64c and you should be good to go


----------



## MasterBash

I tried doing Blaze's suggestion of setting the min value of 1.3125 on the second slider... So now it stays at 1611 but slows down to 800mhz for a split second (perfcap doesnt pick up whats happening).

Unfortunately I cant keep temp that low lol, it reaches 75C with fan at 100% but maybe I can wait until I get fan for the bottom of my case. I thought it throttled at 80C?


----------



## blaze2210

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MasterBash*
> 
> I tried doing Blaze's suggestion of setting the min value of 1.3125 on the second slider... So now it stays at 1611 but slows down to 800mhz for a split second (perfcap doesnt pick up whats happening).
> 
> Unfortunately I cant keep temp that low lol, it reaches 75C with fan at 100% but maybe I can wait until I get fan for the bottom of my case. I thought it throttled at 80C?


Ok, so that might be too much voltage. Change everything that's set to 1.312v down 1 notch to 1.306v and see if that helps out with the temps. As usual, check for stability as well.


----------



## DeathAngel74

MasterBash, you can set the fan control in the bios to try to keep temps lower...


----------



## MasterBash

Yes, its always been at 91C, but it doesnt matter, for some reason. I am also using my own fan profile. 75C is at 100%... Which I agree seems too much, usually its about 65C at 60% fan.

I will try lowering voltage see if that fixes it.


----------



## DeathAngel74

I set mine to 100% @ 54C, it usually hovers around 52 or 53C though


----------



## TK421

I have to say goodbye to this club.









Anyways, if any of you guys need a G1 970 Hynix mod BIOS, I would be glad to help.





































^-^)~


----------



## reev3r

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *flexy123*
> 
> And to "r33ver", yes I made it all up. YAWN. And then you wonder why you cannot have a serious discussion here? Just...WOW....
> 
> PS: I don't "need" to convince ANYONE.


I feel really bored even responding to this, but it seems to me that you are the one that can't have a serious discussion here... I enjoy serious discussions on here quite regularly, and in the time I have been a member of this site, this is only the 2nd time I have ever experienced a negative conversation, so truly, take that into consideration next time you try to throw accusations around.

Once again, you claim that there are other places that you have had this conversation and it went over just fine, and everyone lauded you as the hero for enlightening them to this great and marvelous revelation that could save every video card on the planet... AND YET YOU STILL HAVEN'T TAKEN THE 2.5 SECOBDS TO SHARE A LINK!

So, as mentioned before, either share a link and let's get this discussion going, so that everyone can benefit from this, or seriously, just stop posting about it. We have seen what you posted, and so far, it seems nobody is affected by the supposed 'issue'...


----------



## reev3r

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TK421*
> 
> I have to say goodbye to this club.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Anyways, if any of you guys need a G1 970 Hynix mod BIOS, I would be glad to help.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ^-^)~


That is a thing of beauty! Congrats!


----------



## blaze2210

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TK421*
> 
> I have to say goodbye to this club.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Anyways, if any of you guys need a G1 970 Hynix mod BIOS, I would be glad to help.
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ^-^)~


That's a nice upgrade there. Enjoy that 12GB!


----------



## DeathAngel74

where's mine?
No, really congrats.....


----------



## blaze2210

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DeathAngel74*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> where's mine?
> No, really congrats.....


That's a very good question! I don't remember being asked if I wanted one either. Jeez, only thinking of yourself TK....







It's ok, I'm willing to compromise here. I'll settle for the 970....


----------



## DeathAngel74

Heh, I want another 970 for SLI.


----------



## ReXtN

Sup guys?
I mentioned yesterday that i was having some instability, crashes and stuttering in games with my 970's even at stock clocks.
I reinstalled Windows yesterday and most of the problems is now gone









Over to the current problem..
In games like CS:GO which isn't very demanding, they downclock from normal boost clocks of 1278MHz down to about 1114MHz and sometimes even as low as 899MHz. That is a nice feature if it would actually work.. The problem is when they downclock, the SLI syncing get's messed up.. The first gpu will most likely stay at 1200-ish MHz and the second one at 1114MHz to 899MHz with card #1 dipping down to the same levels as card #2 on some occasions.
I also noticed while this is happening that card #1 has a GPU usage of 60-70% while card #2 only has a usage of 30-ish %.. Which when running SLI means Welcome to stutter and tear-town!..








I wanted to test this even further to see if the problem actually was with the downclocking and GPU boost part, so i started Prceision X, and hit the Kboost button. After hitting the Kboost button both cards stayed at 1278MHZ and GPU usage stay equal on both cards at around 50%









In BFH and more demanding games the Kboost isn't necessary. The cards will be fully utilized in BFH, so the downclocking problem isn't there.

I think ill make a BIOS with boost disabled as i had on my 780Ti


----------



## hertz9753

Which drivers are you using?


----------



## ReXtN

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *hertz9753*
> 
> Which drivers are you using?


I have tried the 5 latest WHQL drivers, and they all seem to do the same thing.. also ran DDU between them.


----------



## EarlZ

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *blaze2210*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *EarlZ*
> 
> Not really sure how adding more volts will help me with the 71c throttle
> 
> 
> 
> Well, if things don't have the proper voltage, it seems like they have to work harder to compensate for the lack of power. A CPU is a good example of this, temps seem to be a little higher with an unstable clock than they are with a stable one at the same settings. So have you also tried adding any voltage? Also, have you set a better fan curve?
Click to expand...

I havent yet but let me try that one later.

EDIT:

Tried moving the voltage slider all the way to the right, load vGPU for top card is 1.243 while 1.218 for bottom card both go 1430 automatically and it seems to stay at 1430Mhz even past 71c.

I am using a custom fan curve but with 30c ambient its really easy for the card to hit past 71c. I think i top around 74-75c


----------



## Renairy

Hey guys, i have a reference model 970.
just looking to raise the TDP to about 280w so it stops throttling.

anyone have a BIOS or could you explain how to do it in maxwell bios tweaker pls







thnx


----------



## DeathAngel74

At the very top of the power table, set the Def and max to 280000/280000, save, flash


----------



## DeathAngel74

ReXtN
Are single display perf mode and prefer max perf. Set in nvcpnl?


----------



## Renairy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DeathAngel74*
> 
> At the very top of the power table, set the Def and max to 280000/280000, save, flash


what about the PCI-E power 1 and powe 2 targets?


----------



## Renairy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DeathAngel74*
> 
> At the very top of the power table, set the Def and max to 280000/280000, save, flash


I've actually managed to do it... but i'm sorry to say, your method is flawed.

I had to change PCi-E power 1, PCi-E power 2 and MAX TDP.
I left the value you suggested untouched.

I now have now zero throttle.


----------



## DeathAngel74

Works fine on evga 970 ssc. I apologize in advance if this sounds really rude or harsh. Anyway, you only asked about tdp originally, not everything else. It's not my method that is flawed, you didn't ask the whole question







So, as per your original question, I only told you how to set the TDP to 280w. Nothing more.... For everything to work properly you have to change tdp, pcie 1 and pcie 2 plus MAX power limit. Whatever, happy you figured it out on your own. Have a nice day.


----------



## AngryGoldfish

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MasterBash*
> 
> I know its capable of more. =P
> 
> https://www.dropbox.com/s/lab9tu9flwr2hf3/GM204mod.rom?dl=0


Throttling, in my experience, does not cause dramatically less numbers. When I published my scores to this thread, everyone said my scores were too low for my clocks and suggested I check whether I was throttling. I did exactly as recommended and found that I was indeed throttling from time to time. After spending over three weeks messing with things, including flashing a modified BIOS, I finally removed the throttling. My scores did not increase one tiny bit. I was still hitting my max at 13500 on the graphics, which is a whole 1000 points below you and not game-stable. I have to reduce the memory to 7600Mhz in order to be fully game-stable. That 13500 score was with my clocks at 1555/7800Mhz. I might be able to get more, but I'm still limited by something in my system or the poor quality of my silicon.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DeathAngel74*
> 
> Even with the throttling, your score is better than mine....
> http://www.3dmark.com/3dm/7015791


Exactly. I think we all make a big deal out of throttling and frequency, but ultimately there are too many other factors at play to rely solely on numbers. If you throttle by 13Mhz occasionally during a test, you'll lose a few points, but it's not worth freaking out over like I did. If you can reach 1635/8200Mhz, great. However, you might be scoring less than the guy who has a very similar system and operating system running 1500/8000Mhz and even less than another guy at 1580/8100Mhz.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *flexy123*
> 
> I am baffled since from all GTX 970, the G1 is probably the best one with the best OC headroom and cooler.
> Why from ALL cards the G1 should throttle at only 71C is entirely beyond me. Looking into BIOS of course there is nothing indicating anything about this....not that 71C are a "dangerous" temp even remotely. 71C throttling almost looks like a bug to me or some remnant from Kepler... I haven't really found any information WHY the G1 would need to throttle at 71C (sure you're not the only reporting this!)..so I guess one would need to ask Gigabyte directly what's up with that.
> 
> (Eg: Why equipping a card with a giant cooler, 8pin PCIE connector for plenty of power draw...but then throw an obstacle in the way by throttling it at 71C.....mind...blown)


I haven't figured out why Gigabyte locked the temperature in so low either. Maybe they deliberately did it so people couldn't so easily push the card to be as powerful as a 980.


----------



## DeathAngel74

Evil marketing ploy, so we "have" to buy a 980 or 980 ti. I think you are right,AngryGoldfish.
There are too many reasons why throttling occurs. I just took the easiest and quickest route to stop it. It may not be proper or the preferred way, but it worked for MY card. Took a week of headaches to figure it out because I'm so hard-headed.


----------



## m0n4rch

I'm trying to increase TDP/power limit to 300W. These are the settings I've been thinking to use:


Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!









Can someone tell if the bios is gonna work properly? I want TDP/PL to be 250W by default (stock), but 300W at max settings when I OC and increase power limit with Afterburner to 120% (300W). Do I have to change peg connectors' power? One is currently set to max 159, the other to 79, and 75 max for the pcie. This is over 300W in total, so I'm good with 300W TDP?


----------



## DeathAngel74

Go back a few pages, I posted my current bios. It was 1.rom.zip. I also set the TDP and pl to 300w. Have a look and compare. Only difference is my pcie slot is set to 82000,disregard that.
Actually go to post 16411, there is a screenshot of my power table for comparison


----------



## flexy123

.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *m0n4rch*
> 
> I'm trying to increase TDP/power limit to 300W. These are the settings I've been thinking to use:
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Can someone tell if the bios is gonna work properly? I want TDP/PL to be 250W by default (stock), but 300W at max settings when I OC and increase power limit with Afterburner to 120% (300W). Do I have to change peg connectors' power? One is currently set to max 159, the other to 79, and 75 max for the pcie. This is over 300W in total, so I'm good with 300W TDP?


Yes you should (must) increase PCIE connectors somewhat and ALSO the slot. (From 66W to 75W and 75W at 100%). Then you add them up and check whether the total is actually sufficient to draw 300W at max slider. And of course your TDP should also be in range, so if you want to draw 300W at some point your TDP should actually be higher, possibly 350W. I for myself increase connectors and slot only "slightly", like 20% to 25% more over default.


----------



## muhd86

*http://www.3dmark.com/3dm/7126117

p = 11966

tinkering with gtx 970 .... so far so good

boost clock = 1351 mhz from stock

mem clock = 2003 mhz from stock
*


----------



## flexy123

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *AngryGoldfish*
> 
> I think we all make a big deal out of throttling and frequency, but ultimately there are too many other factors at play to rely solely on numbers.


This is correct but it's also about a principle here.

What irks me is how vendors all advertise their cards with "superclocked" speeds etc., worse even how REVIEWERS mention that the one or the other card would perform better because this or that brand would be clocked a few mhz more out of the box - numbers which IN REALITY are entirely pointless when a card doesn't even hold the advertised speeds, say in a game or a benchmark.

A good example is ASUS Strix which comes with a very low and poor TDP of 145W or so out of the box. Anyone who does a little testing knows that those cards can easily draw 200W or more in demanding benchies or games, means that from a low TDP like 145W or 170W alone it's clear those cards MUST throttle and they cannot even hold their advertised speeds, at least not under load. So it's entirely pointless when the box says "1380 mhz" but in reality you will only see 1200ish because of constant throttling. Yes, even a jump down from 1380 to 1200 you might possibly not even notice in a game, but it's just something which makes one angry...and of course it might cost pts in synthetic benchmarks .)


----------



## AngryGoldfish

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *flexy123*
> 
> This is correct but it's also about a principle here.
> 
> What irks me is how vendors all advertise their cards with "superclocked" speeds etc., worse even how REVIEWERS mention that the one or the other card would perform better because this or that brand would be clocked a few mhz more out of the box - numbers which IN REALITY are entirely pointless when a card doesn't even hold the advertised speeds, say in a game or a benchmark.
> 
> A good example is ASUS Strix which comes with a very low and poor TDP of 145W or so out of the box. Anyone who does a little testing knows that those cards can easily draw 200W or more in demanding benchies or games, means that from a low TDP like 145W or 170W alone it's clear those cards MUST throttle and they cannot even hold their advertised speeds, at least not under load. So it's entirely pointless when the box says "1380 mhz" but in reality you will only see 1200ish because of constant throttling. Yes, even a jump down from 1380 to 1200 you might possibly not even notice in a game, but it's just something which makes one angry...and of course it might cost pts in synthetic benchmarks .)


I totally agree. My card throttled even at stock speeds. Gigabyte's BIOS was incapable of handling what the GPU was trying to do, which was boost to a unknown speed. That's the way I see it. I could have the wrong attitude, but it's how it seems right now.

The Strix has actually hit some high overclocking numbers, but not all of them have been able to achieve it stably.

I dislike throttling because it's the BIOS telling the GPU, "Don't be as good as you can be. Only be as good as we tell you." Which of course varies from manufacturer to manufacturer. The Classified cards always get excellent overclocks because they have the fewest restrictions. That seems more like a money-making scheme than sound engineering.


----------



## Renairy

From my knowledge, to raise the cards power limits....

Leave the pcie slot untouched.

Add 20 watts to pcie power 1 (def) so its 75000, change it to 95000, then put the max at about 100000
Add 20 watts to pcie power 2 (def) as above
Now add 40 watts to the max tdp (max) add 40000 to the max not def table directly under pcie power 2

This worked beautifully for me. My card no longer throttle at 1600mhz.

If you are confused, i will upload my table tomorrow as it is 3 am here and im in bed


----------



## reev3r

@flexy123

Your are correct, my tone has been less than friendly, and for this I do apologize. The purpose of this forum is to help others and to communicate our experiences with computers and their components.

However, please take a moment to see things from our perspective, people post made up crap and unfounded information on here quite regularly, which is why the first thing *many* people ask for is evidence of such a thing. I have seen far too many times a person that is willing to make up TONS of 'valid' data, even going so far as to edit their screenshots in order to 'be the hero' or get some sort of popularity, only to start getting angry when people want 'actual' proof.

All that has been requested of you is to show us the forums you have discussed this on, honestly, is it really out of line for us to ask you for a link to the discussion about it? I mean, wouldn't you prefer to not need to repeat yourself if possible, thag way if people have questions after reading what you have already shared, they can ask and you won't need to repeat what they can just read. As well, people share links on here when others don't even ask just to make things easier, personally I would like it so that I can read it as I have the time, so I don't have to actively read every post made in this forum, not that I wouldn't want to, but keeping up with such a busy forum can be, well, a bit more than I am interested in, so it would be nice to be able to read it all at once, instead of the back and forth posts that inevitably occur in an active forum.

So, my apologies for being rude/inconsiderate, would you do me a favor and post the links to where you have already had this discussion, as I am interested in a more in-depth look at the concern that you have. It would be greatly appreciated.


----------



## Cannonkill

you know I'm very surprised for the amount of bios modding that is going on no one has tried a hard mod to do anything to these cards other than the shunts across the resistors. Couldn't someone solder another 8 pin onto the card and just go crazy with the power draw then. or at least do some type of voltage mod that allows any voltage to the card.


----------



## AngryGoldfish

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Cannonkill*
> 
> you know I'm very surprised for the amount of bios modding that is going on no one has tried a hard mod to do anything to these cards other than the shunts across the resistors. Couldn't someone solder another 8 pin onto the card and just go crazy with the power draw then. or at least do some type of voltage mod that allows any voltage to the card.


I think it's because it's still a 970. It'll always fall short. Evasive mods are not usually synonymous with lower end GPU's.


----------



## muhd86

well my gigabyte gtx 970 non g1 over clock quite well and even better then the 970g1 well if not better at par with the over clocking level of the g1 ..but for a lesser price .


----------



## DeathAngel74

@Renairy
I'm not confused, I can get my card to 1620/8000, no problem with my modded bios. Have a look at my power table in post #16411.


----------



## flexy123

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *reev3r*
> 
> @flexy123
> 
> Your are correct, my tone has been less than friendly, and for this I do apologize. The purpose of this forum is to help others and to communicate our experiences with computers and their components.
> 
> However, please take a moment to see things from our perspective, people post made up crap and unfounded information on here quite regularly, which is why the first thing *many* people ask for is evidence of such a thing. I have seen far too many times a person that is willing to make up TONS of 'valid' data, even going so far as to edit their screenshots in order to 'be the hero' or get some sort of popularity, only to start getting angry when people want 'actual' proof.
> 
> All that has been requested of you is to show us the forums you have discussed this on, honestly, is it really out of line for us to ask you for a link to the discussion about it? I mean, wouldn't you prefer to not need to repeat yourself if possible, thag way if people have questions after reading what you have already shared, they can ask and you won't need to repeat what they can just read. As well, people share links on here when others don't even ask just to make things easier, personally I would like it so that I can read it as I have the time, so I don't have to actively read every post made in this forum, not that I wouldn't want to, but keeping up with such a busy forum can be, well, a bit more than I am interested in, so it would be nice to be able to read it all at once, instead of the back and forth posts that inevitably occur in an active forum.
> 
> So, my apologies for being rude/inconsiderate, would you do me a favor and post the links to where you have already had this discussion, as I am interested in a more in-depth look at the concern that you have. It would be greatly appreciated.


Reev3r,

Here is one link:

http://forums.anandtech.com/showthread.php?t=2432430

The issue is very easy to reproduce and I mentioned this already (plus my table of voltages I noted down some weeks ago). In fact I just did (another) test just some hours ago but got tired of the crashes even *starting* Heaven Benchmark. (I cannot even sustain a test run since the card is extremely in-stable once I use A/B)

A) Know your established, tested OC, in my case 1506 (or 1519 on a nice day) at 1.200V
B) Flash an unaltered, original BIOS
C) Now use AB to OC your card from stock to your tested OC, in my case I add +140 to get to 1507 (1506.5)
D) Use Power Target slider and "simulate" lower load by setting it down to 70% power limit or so. Obviously the card clocks down now, from 1506 to 1200ish or so.
Check your voltages and clocks and compare to those which it SHOULD have, like in a default bios if you look at the table, or with a properly modded bios.

This alone is enough to see and experience the instability, as said it crashes as soon as you load Heaven Benchmark and start it, at least here.

You can watch the voltages and clocks also, either at 100% power limit, when the cards throttles in game, menu etc. ...or as above by forcing it to say 70% with power target slider.

For testing this I prefer the very first scene in Heaven Benchmark, a second in, always the same position. I pause Heaven and then look at my volts and clocks.
Check, for example how much volts you are getting at 1200mhz with your original bios, and then check how much volts you are getting with the original bios + Afterburner where you overclocked your card. You will see that the voltages are not enough at the lower clocks and are way lower than before..which explains the instability.

As I mentioned (here?) also, I cannot test with cards where you can "add" voltages externally but I have reason to believe that "adding" voltages with A/B doesn't help. In case you get stable with a card where you CAN add V with A/B...it's still an issue relevant for all those peeps who have cards where they cannot add voltages externally. (Like EVGA, Strix or whatever, depending on what voltage regulators they use).


----------



## DeathAngel74

@flexy123
OK, I see your point now. And I too apologize for my less than well you know.... behavior. My solution would be to force max boost /voltage from the start of the benchie or game. Again not trying to argue, just saying....I'm a lazy minimalist that doesn't want to fart around all day troubleshooting. I want things to work the way I want them to.


----------



## blaze2210

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *flexy123*
> 
> Reev3r,
> 
> Here is one link:
> 
> http://forums.anandtech.com/showthread.php?t=2432430
> 
> The issue is very easy to reproduce and I mentioned this already (plus my table of voltages I noted down some weeks ago). In fact I just did (another) test just some hours ago but got tired of the crashes even *starting* Heaven Benchmark. (I cannot even sustain a test run since the card is extremely in-stable once I use A/B)
> 
> A) Know your established, tested OC, in my case 1506 (or 1519 on a nice day) at 1.200V
> B) Flash an unaltered, original BIOS
> C) Now use AB to OC your card from stock to your tested OC, in my case I add +140 to get to 1507 (1506.5)
> D) Use Power Target slider and "simulate" lower load by setting it down to 70% power limit or so. Obviously the card clocks down now, from 1506 to 1200ish or so.
> Check your voltages and clocks and compare to those which it SHOULD have, like in a default bios if you look at the table, or with a properly modded bios.
> 
> This alone is enough to see and experience the instability, as said it crashes as soon as you load Heaven Benchmark and start it, at least here.
> 
> You can watch the voltages and clocks also, either at 100% power limit, when the cards throttles in game, menu etc. ...or as above by forcing it to say 70% with power target slider.
> 
> For testing this I prefer the very first scene in Heaven Benchmark, a second in, always the same position. I pause Heaven and then look at my volts and clocks.
> Check, for example how much volts you are getting at 1200mhz with your original bios, and then check how much volts you are getting with the original bios + Afterburner where you overclocked your card. You will see that the voltages are not enough at the lower clocks and are way lower than before..which explains the instability.
> 
> As I mentioned (here?) also, I cannot test with cards where you can "add" voltages externally but I have reason to believe that "adding" voltages with A/B doesn't help. In case you get stable with a card where you CAN add V with A/B...it's still an issue relevant for all those peeps who have cards where they cannot add voltages externally. (Like EVGA, Strix or whatever, depending on what voltage regulators they use).


So the link that gets produced is to a post that (I'm assuming it's you based on the name) you made 6 days ago. I read each post , and there were not "tons" of people who had this issue you describe, there were like 3 people who slightly agreed with what you've said. I also saw a few posts from people who sounded more like they had bad settings vs AB actually causing the issue. Everyone is going to go through some unstable settings during their overclocking ventures. Most people take that as a sign that more tinkering is required on their part. Others seem to get hung up on other people's results, or numbers that were seen in some review or forum, and get upset when they can just plug in those settings and BOOM! 1600mhz after 15 seconds, or Boom! instant super-low voltage card. Then, since things didn't work out _easily_, I see everything besides the user's settings take the blame.

The testing scenario doesn't really sound much like simulating a lower load on the card. It seems more like depriving the card of the power that it needs, then again pinning the crash on the software used. Let me ask you this: if you set your CPU vcore too low, does your PC crash? When that happens, who does the blame fall on - the user who chose and applied the settings, or the CPU?

Also, I'd still like to know if I'm "properly" overclocking my cards. How would one be able to tell if they are properly overclocking?


----------



## DeathAngel74

Perfect example... I got my first 960,maxed out pl and voltage, ran Valley. I noticed it was stable at 1544/8000/1.2430v out of the box. So I pulled the bios and started modding. After I flashed the bios, the card throttled. I tweaked the power table and fan profile,disabled boost and uninstalled AB. No more throttling... In my case it worked, but for someone else maybe not /shrugs.


----------



## flexy123

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DeathAngel74*
> 
> @flexy123
> OK, I see your point now. And I too apologize for my less than well you know.... behavior. My solution would be to force max boost /voltage from the start of the benchie or game. Again not trying to argue, just saying....I'm a lazy minimalist that doesn't want to fart around all day troubleshooting. I want things to work the way I want them to.


You can not really instantly "force max boost" since so or so a card will at some point clock up from a lower clock to a higher one, UNLESS of course you have a bios that is modded that way, where you "disable boost". (Possible this might be a workaround). But note that not anyone is fond on the idea of modding or even flashing a bios, you will hopefully agree that the majority of people use A/B and don't necessarily flash their BIOS, let alone with a bios where boost is disabled. The average joe who is "interested" in overclocking but doesn't get too much into it will likely get Afterburner and do everything from there.


----------



## flexy123

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *blaze2210*
> 
> So the link that gets produced is to a post that (I'm assuming it's you based on the name) you made 6 days ago. I read each post , and there were not "tons" of people who had this issue you describe, there were like 3 people who slightly agreed with what you've said. I also saw a few posts from people who sounded more like they had bad settings vs AB actually causing the issue. Everyone is going to go through some unstable settings during their overclocking ventures. Most people take that as a sign that more tinkering is required on their part. Others seem to get hung up on other people's results, or numbers that were seen in some review or forum, and get upset when they can just plug in those settings and BOOM! 1600mhz after 15 seconds, or Boom! instant super-low voltage card. Then, since things didn't work out _easily_, I see everything besides the user's settings take the blame.
> 
> The testing scenario doesn't really sound much like simulating a lower load on the card. It seems more like depriving the card of the power that it needs, then again pinning the crash on the software used. Let me ask you this: if you set your CPU vcore too low, does your PC crash? When that happens, who does the blame fall on - the user who chose and applied the settings, or the CPU?
> 
> Also, I'd still like to know if I'm "properly" overclocking my cards. How would one be able to tell if they are properly overclocking?


I dont remember when I posted this but I am aware of "instability issues at lower clocks", also mentioned by others for some time already, not only since I posted this. I am also on EVGA forum or whatever and you can always hear the one or the other mentioning this. Short: They assume they're stable since they run a bench at their tested max OC...but still get crashes in low GPU usage scenarios. I might say I am hearing about this for some time already, here and there.

The point is that the "normal" person like most of us will establish their OC and do tests at their max OC, they apply some frequency with A/B and then think everything is fine. Most people will maybe not even see much of the lower clocks when they run their games fine without throttling etc.

If I take what I see here ad an example: Well I KNOW I am stable at (and up to) 1506. If I were to use A/B and had no clue about the internals of BIOS, voltage tables etc. I would *THINK* that my card cannot make the 1506 since I cannot even start Heaven Benchmark with this OC applied with A/B. So I'd likely give up on the idea of overclocking altogether. But it's not "user mistake" or whatever but simply how A/B and Boost works together. And this was my whole point, that it is not "recommended" to use an external tool to overclock and make people aware of those issues, in particular that a modded bios is way better for overclocking, referring to "properly" overclocking. You cannot do that with A/B. And the workaround with OC Guru someone found a few days ago I also cannot really call "elegant".


----------



## DeathAngel74

The average end user will use AB to oc. Then eventually move to bios modding if the want to get more out of the card. Like I said, I like the set it and forget about method, lol. But that isn't everyone's thing and I get it. A whole completely different issue is instability due to driver crashes. Then the user error comes into play when a game or benchmark works at x clock and not at y clock. But they claim to be stable even when proven wrong when they lower the oc just a tad. Making the card game stable and 24/7 state at the same time.


----------



## reev3r

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *flexy123*
> 
> I dont remember when I posted this but I am aware of "instability issues at lower clocks", also mentioned by others for some time already, not only since I posted this. I am also on EVGA forum or whatever and you can always hear the one or the other mentioning this. Short: They assume they're stable since they run a bench at their tested max OC...but still get crashes in low GPU usage scenarios. I might say I am hearing about this for some time already, here and there.
> 
> The point is that the "normal" person like most of us will establish their OC and do tests at their max OC, they apply some frequency with A/B and then think everything is fine. Most people will maybe not even see much of the lower clocks when they run their games fine without throttling etc.
> 
> If I take what I see here ad an example: Well I KNOW I am stable at (and up to) 1506. If I were to use A/B and had no clue about the internals of BIOS, voltage tables etc. I would *THINK* that my card cannot make the 1506 since I cannot even start Heaven Benchmark with this OC applied with A/B. So I'd likely give up on the idea of overclocking altogether. But it's not "user mistake" or whatever but simply how A/B and Boost works together. And this was my whole point, that it is not "recommended" to use an external tool to overclock and make people aware of those issues, in particular that a modded bios is way better for overclocking, referring to "properly" overclocking. You cannot do that with A/B. And the workaround with OC Guru someone found a few days ago I also cannot really call "elegant".


I am a bit confused by this test. I am not saying you are incorrect, not by any means, simply that I do not understand...

You said to drop the power limit to 70, but by doing that wouldn't it inherently make the card unstable, since it is dropping the total power delivered to the card? Perhaps I missed something, but based on my understanding of how electronics/transistors work, dropping the voltage causes instability...

I guess I am not fully understanding the noted issues you are seeing... I really do not see anything especially out of the ordinary... That is to say, is it possible that this is simply an individual card issue... Meaning, perhaps it is an RMA issue, I mean, surely if there were such an issue on every card more people would be posting about it. I know about twenty five people with 970's of varied branding, and nobody has issues at lower usage...

Again, I am not thoroughly versed on the inner workings of these cards, but certainly more so than the average user, and I believe that if this were a common issue we would be seeing a ton of issues when the card changes load, especially during a ramp up, when the delay between power request and power delivery is an issue, because if it is already, we'll say on the verge of unstable, that delay would only add to the problem of of insufficient power, and cause a crash...

It seems to me you are only using the AB suite,, I do not know if that has the option or not, but Precision has the KBOOST option, which will hold a clock regardless of usage, please try that and report back...


----------



## m0n4rch

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DeathAngel74*
> 
> Go back a few pages, I posted my current bios. It was 1.rom.zip. I also set the TDP and pl to 300w. Have a look and compare. Only difference is my pcie slot is set to 82000,disregard that.
> Actually go to post 16411, there is a screenshot of my power table for comparison


I've noticed your values in the second table are higher than mine. What is it for? Should I increase those values? Also, is there a reason your power limit (295W) is lower than TDP (300W)?

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *flexy123*
> 
> .
> Yes you should (must) increase PCIE connectors somewhat and ALSO the slot. (From 66W to 75W and 75W at 100%). Then you add them up and check whether the total is actually sufficient to draw 300W at max slider. And of course your TDP should also be in range, so if you want to draw 300W at some point your TDP should actually be higher, possibly 350W. I for myself increase connectors and slot only "slightly", like 20% to 25% more over default.


But total power is already above 300W, so why increase power of pcie connectors? I don't really need it to pull 300W, at least I don't think I do, just up to 300W since I'm hitting stock TDP in some games, like BF4. I'm not sure what the stock TDP is though. Do you know what happens if power limit is higher than TDP? Cause that's how it is in my stock bios. Max TDP is set to 250W, power limit 280. Does that mean the card can only pull 250? SHould these 2 values be the same?

Sorry for asking so many questions, can't afford to break the card with a bad bios.


----------



## DeathAngel74

If I am understanding correctly, disabling boost is the same thing as kboost?


----------



## DeathAngel74

@m0n4rch
It's OK the simple answer is this.... I trust math more than my own personal judgement, lol. If you add the min pcie values plus rail 1 and rail 2 you get Def pwr 275w. If you add max values from pcie and rails you get max pwr 295w. The higher tdp, 300w was just because to give a little more headroom and to insure there would be no throttling due to pwr restrictions.


----------



## flexy123

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *reev3r*
> 
> I am a bit confused by this test. I am not saying you are incorrect, not by any means, simply that I do not understand...
> 
> You said to drop the power limit to 70, but by doing that wouldn't it inherently make the card unstable, since it is dropping the total power delivered to the card? Perhaps I missed something, but based on my understanding of how electronics/transistors work, dropping the voltage causes instability...
> 
> I guess I am not fully understanding the noted issues you are seeing... I really do not see anything especially out of the ordinary... That is to say, is it possible that this is simply an individual card issue... Meaning, perhaps it is an RMA issue, I mean, surely if there were such an issue on every card more people would be posting about it. I know about twenty five people with 970's of varied branding, and nobody has issues at lower usage...
> 
> Again, I am not thoroughly versed on the inner workings of these cards, but certainly more so than the average user, and I believe that if this were a common issue we would be seeing a ton of issues when the card changes load, especially during a ramp up, when the delay between power request and power delivery is an issue, because if it is already, we'll say on the verge of unstable, that delay would only add to the problem of of insufficient power, and cause a crash...
> 
> It seems to me you are only using the AB suite,, I do not know if that has the option or not, but Precision has the KBOOST option, which will hold a clock regardless of usage, please try that and report back...


It is my understanding of how Boost works, that throttling down (or turning down the power limit) will "simply" make the card jump down in the voltage table (with SOME margin per clock, each clock has an "entry voltage" and a "max voltage", but this margin is only like 100mV or so). So it's my understanding that it would only jump down from, say, CLK 63, to CLK50 or so (depending)..but not adjust the voltage which is assigned in the table. (Spoken differently: The BIOS tells the card, say, for 1200Mhz at CLK50 use 900mv to 1000mv). And this is exactly how boost works.

The "out of the ordinary" comes then into play when I add my overclock, say, 150+ more, all across the voltage table with a tool. Because then, depending on power state, throttle etc. the card would STILL go to, say, CLK50 and supply 1.000V, which formerly was 1200Mhz. But now you added 150Mhz, the card stays on that same clock and voltage and now you have the problem you run at 1350 at only 1.000V. (It does NOT jump higher and then uses a higher CLK entry with more voltage like you would do if you modded a BIOS. It 'internally' still thinks its at 1200Mhz).

The problem doesn't apply for us with modded bios, because we have our max V and clock in the table..if the voltage table was not "shifted", individual clocks do indeed get the "right" voltage like it is in a stock bios. (Say: It jumps to CLK50 with 1200Mhz, it will get the same 1.000V since the voltage table is largely untouched and the same as in a stock bios).

By the way I am aware this is technical and might confuse people who are not into bios modding..and there are indeed still some mysteries how exactly boost works. Saying I dont know everything either









>>
If this were a common issue we would be seeing a ton of issues when the card changes load,
>>

It may well be that the issue only becomes apparent when a OC is really borderline. Don't know. Someone else might overclock 50mhz less and the "issue" is not so obvious, especially once he runs his game/bench constantly at max clock. (Since the max clock is stable). Probably depends on your actual OC and how you test.


----------



## DeathAngel74

I would like to have a civilized discussion about disabling / not disabling boost and why it works for some and not others. It could help other people. Some cards are weird, like evga for example.. They don't like us messing with voltage. Even at the bios level.. If done wrong, can hurt performance instead of help. The same thing can happen with boost, temp target, etc...


----------



## flexy123

I don't know too much about disabling boost - the one time I copied over your settings and observed my card, the behavior SEEMED the same. It clocked down with lower power target and it clocked down, say at idle. So TBH I didn't see a difference but then I didn't really spend too much time on this.

When I mod BIOS (and like most others do), one negative of Boost is eliminated anyway. Because the card will only boost DOWN, and not (like with default bios and Boost) decides when it *can* boost up. (The old story that it only boosts up then when you wouldn't really need it and of course does NOT boost up when you would need the performance under load







)

Since with most bios mods we'll likely know our max tested OC and set this so that the cards "boosts" there, and then we increase limits so it doesn't throttle...I *think* ultimately it doesn't matter, the result is the same. (Would need to do more testing tho).

As for voltages, what I observed once that it boosted down a notch simply because it hit the max, but of course more voltage means more power, higher temps....higher chance of hitting power limit...so yes there is always some reason where it MIGHT throttle. And likely also some internal limits also, beyond what you can do in BIOS.

Yeah and EVGA sure doesn't want us to mess with voltage, the ACX2.0 cooler is crap and the VRMs are overheating at stock V with their default fan curve. Go to the EVGA forum and look up "black screen", this is exactly why. (But this is an entirely different topic).


----------



## DeathAngel74

Haha that's like the entire 1st page of the 900 series forum "crash and black screen". That is exactly what I did. Knowing the cards limits and incorporating that into the bios mod. Then finally eliminating throttle and eventually not needing AB because the bios did everything that AB could do, but better







. Except without the hassles of overclocking software. Lots of trial and error and swearing, lol


----------



## supermodjo

HI. i have a gtx 970 g1 and i have found something verry usefol i hope for alot of people.first i try to overclock with msi afterburner and even at 1506 with 1.25 the card crash.after reading almost entire this threed)) i manage to make mi card stable with moded bios:1531 an7800 to samsumg memory at 1.27 V.(bad asic 66%). 300 W TDP AND 360 W MAXIM VOLTAGE .CHANGED FIRST 4 VOLTAGE SLIDERS AT 1.2 -1.27 AND FROM 35-74 CLK TABLE FROM 1.2 TO 1.27SO THE MINIM VOLTAGE TO CARD IS 1.2 V IN GAMES AND 1.27,5 MAXIM BOOST.WITH STOCK BIOS THE CARD THROTLE DOWN. NOW WIITH THE MODED BIOS IN THE WITCHER 3 EVEN AT 90-99 UTILISATION AND 75-77 TEMP THE CARD DONT THROTLE.


----------



## gobblebox

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Renairy*
> 
> From my knowledge, to raise the cards power limits....
> 
> Leave the pcie slot untouched.
> 
> Add 20 watts to pcie power 1 (def) so its 75000, change it to 95000, then put the max at about 100000
> Add 20 watts to pcie power 2 (def) as above
> Now add 40 watts to the max tdp (max) add 40000 to the max not def table directly under pcie power 2
> 
> This worked beautifully for me. My card no longer throttle at 1600mhz.
> 
> If you are confused, i will upload my table tomorrow as it is 3 am here and im in bed


if you wouldn't mind uploading your bios, you would be my hero... really. I'm afraid to push my bios any further without fully knowing ħow exactly my changes will affect the card. I'm stuck at 1580 and every other blue moon I get a very small artifact


----------



## flexy123

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *gobblebox*
> 
> if you wouldn't mind uploading your bios, you would be my hero... really. I'm afraid to push my bios any further without fully knowing ħow exactly my changes will affect the card. I'm stuck at 1580 and every other blue moon I get a very small artifact


From increasing your clocks nothing can really happen, if a CPU or a GPU get damaged then it's mostly from too much voltage. As long as you don't touch voltages or feed a cpu or GPU too much (like with hardware mods etc.) I'd say chances that something breaks are really rather slim or basically none. Modern GPUs (CPUs too) have lots of safety mechanism built is...for example it would be really difficult to destroy a chip, say, with heat from overclocking. Because at first it will throttle and not even allow you to add more, and then it will shut off at at 91C, likely before any real damage would happen.

The worst which could happen you brick your card and it doesn't boot...(like with a bad bios mod)..but here too there are ways to recover it.

If you get artifacts in Heaven Benchmark, 3DMark Firestrike, 3DM06, 3DM11 etc...it's a sign you're already too high. Unless you can add some voltage and it would help with the artifacts I would turn down the OC somewhat. LOTS of cards do not make 1580-1600, that's very high if you can really sustain this.


----------



## hertz9753

I have 2 GTX 970's but they are on seperate rigs and folding 24/7 at about 1500 on the core with the stock bios.



That is what I have in my main rig and it is folding right now. It could go higher but I don't need it to browse and fold.

Some of you are to hung up on bios mods.


----------



## Renairy

1600MHz - stock voltage - stock bios (_updated power target to +132_)

stable - woop


----------



## Renairy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *gobblebox*
> 
> if you wouldn't mind uploading your bios, you would be my hero... really. I'm afraid to push my bios any further without fully knowing ħow exactly my changes will affect the card. I'm stuck at 1580 and every other blue moon I get a very small artifact


Here's my own safely edited BIOS.
It adds 20watts to each PCI-E rail and totals the max added TDP to 40watts.

Therefore, PT slider is increasable from 106% to 132%
Nothing else has been modified.

Zero throttle for me @1600Mhz ( _your mileage may vary_)

EDIT: *This is for the GTX 970 refference model with samsung RAM*.

970-132pt.zip 137k .zip file


----------



## gobblebox

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Renairy*
> 
> Here's my own safely edited BIOS.
> It adds 20watts to each PCI-E rail and totals the max added TDP to 40watts.
> 
> Therefore, PT slider is increasable from 106% to 132%
> Nothing else has been modified.
> 
> Zero throttle for me @1600Mhz ( _your mileage may vary_)
> 
> 970-132pt.zip 137k .zip file


This is exactly what I was looking for - I was monitoring GPU-z and noticed it was a power limit issue, so if I can grant it a little more juice, I should be completely stable where I am.


----------



## Renairy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *gobblebox*
> 
> This is exactly what I was looking for - I was monitoring GPU-z and noticed it was a power limit issue, so if I can grant it a little more juice, I should be completely stable where I am.


Let me know how you go!!


----------



## EarlZ

Id like to clarify that increasing the voltage in MSI AB doesnt really apply the voltage outright but increases the max voltage the card can use?


----------



## Nightwolf88

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *EarlZ*
> 
> Id like to clarify that increasing the voltage in MSI AB doesnt really apply the voltage outright but increases the max voltage the card can use?


Yes and No.
It increases the voltage direct.
But you have certain limits (Thermal, power, Vrm) you can hit; then the card won't use the voltage you set. It will automatic lower it and even clock down.
(To prevent this downvolting/clocking you need to do bios-mod







, I found that afther 1550 you have not much ROI. So if you can reacht +- 1500 with stock bios is nice.)


----------



## EarlZ

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Nightwolf88*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *EarlZ*
> 
> Id like to clarify that increasing the voltage in MSI AB doesnt really apply the voltage outright but increases the max voltage the card can use?
> 
> 
> 
> Yes and No.
> It increases the voltage direct.
> But you have certain limits (Thermal, power, Vrm) you can hit; then the card won't use the voltage you set. It will automatic lower it and even clock down.
> (To prevent this downvolting/clocking you need to do bios-mod
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> , I found that afther 1550 you have not much ROI. So if you can reacht +- 1500 with stock bios is nice.)
Click to expand...

So if MSI AB shows 80% power usage, 70c temps adding 35mv should increase the voltage ? On my end the voltage does not increase unless I also start ramping up the core offset. I can hit past 1500Mhz with the stock bios, I think last I tested was something close to 1560.


----------



## Renairy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *EarlZ*
> 
> So if MSI AB shows 80% power usage, 70c temps adding 35mv should increase the voltage ? On my end the voltage does not increase unless I also start ramping up the core offset. I can hit past 1500Mhz with the stock bios, I think last I tested was something close to 1560.



have heaven run a benchmark in windowed mode (small size 1024x576)
open AB and monitoring panel
ramp up voltage, observe if it applies the voltage or not


----------



## EarlZ

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Renairy*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *EarlZ*
> 
> So if MSI AB shows 80% power usage, 70c temps adding 35mv should increase the voltage ? On my end the voltage does not increase unless I also start ramping up the core offset. I can hit past 1500Mhz with the stock bios, I think last I tested was something close to 1560.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> have heaven run a benchmark in windowed mode (small size 1024x576)
> open AB and monitoring panel
> ramp up voltage, observe if it applies the voltage or not
Click to expand...

Thats what I did, voltages didnt apply. unless I increase the gpu core.

EDIT:

I think I found the issue, the voltage control was set to "Standard MSI", changing it to "Extended MSI" allows the voltage to kick in right away


----------



## DeathAngel74

Extended MSI and force constant voltage


----------



## Wirerat

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DeathAngel74*
> 
> Extended MSI and force constant voltage


This, except Im using evga so I leave it on ref.


----------



## flexy123

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *EarlZ*
> 
> Id like to clarify that increasing the voltage in MSI AB doesnt really apply the voltage outright but increases the max voltage the card can use?


That's the question...but I think you're right if you're saying it increases the "max voltage it can use".

In the bios, the voltage table is basically open at the upper end, they go up to 1285mv or on some cards even higher. If your card gives only 1.212V it will of course never jump there.
I *think* that this "adding" voltage with the slider (on those cards where you can) merely increases the range so that the card jumps to those higher clocks. (I cannot test with my card, unfortunately). And if you're already at your max clock in the table (say if you specified your max clock would be 1506 and it would not go higher) it would then add up this voltage to this last clock, permitted that in the table entry (the right slider) you allow it to go that high. Or differently spoken: It does not add up voltage to individual CLKs. (Of course I might be entirely wrong now







)


----------



## flexy123

What I find very interesting is this:

On my EVGA SC ACX2.0, I can not manipulate or add any voltage with A/B *whatsoever*.

With OC Guru II I can, what it calls "offset voltage" which extremely surprised me. If Afterburner could do that that would be very good. I might email the Afterburner coder why this works with OC Guru but not with Afterburner.


----------



## Wirerat

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *flexy123*
> 
> What I find very interesting is this:
> 
> On my EVGA SC ACX2.0, I can not manipulate or add any voltage with A/B *whatsoever*.
> 
> With OC Guru II I can, what it calls "offset voltage" which extremely surprised me. If Afterburner could do that that would be very good. I might email the Afterburner coder why this works with OC Guru but not with Afterburner.


my acx 2.0 ftw works fine with AB. The cards boosts max frequency is directly proportional to the voltage in AB.

With the voltage slider on 0 and +100mhz oc the frequency only goes up to 1460mhz.

When I raise the voltage to +87mv (which =1.26v per gpuz) The card boosts to 1538mhz.

My evga card responds to the voltage increase in AB. I suspect you have some other program or oc software causing ab to not work correctly or a bad setting.

You have to check all the boxes in the settings of AB such as unlock voltage and force constant voltage for it to work.


----------



## flexy123

FTW and SSC have different voltage controllers than the normal SC, mind you..so what's possible with the FTW doesn't apply to the other models.


----------



## DeathAngel74

Ssc too worked to add voltage but caused issues with certain games


----------



## Wirerat

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *flexy123*
> 
> FTW and SSC have different voltage controllers than the normal SC, mind you..so what's possible with the FTW doesn't apply to the other models.


ftw acx 2.0









SC acx 2.0









edit:

I found

"The Richtek 8802A is a cost-effective voltage controller without I2C, so there is no advanced monitoring."

so looks like it might not respond to ab as you ssid.


----------



## m0n4rch

Alright, I think I figured what I'm supposed to do to increase max PL/TDP to 300W. I want TDP to be 250W at stock, which is seen as 100% in Afterburner, so I'm not changing def and max values (250W in my case) in table 1, and I'm leaving def power limit to 250W in table 6. I want to be able to increase TDP/PL up to 120% (300W) with Afterburner, so I'm changing max power limit to 300W in table 6 . Since total wattage of pcie slot + peg rails in my stock bios is already 313W, I think there's no need for me to increase their power. So basically all I'm changing is max power limit to 120%. Am I wrong?

Here's how the power table looks like:


Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!









Do you guys think it will work?


----------



## Mokona512

Is anyone having issues with the GTX 970 SSC with their display randomly going black of gray (no TDR or recovery), The issue happens mainly with Witcher 3 until I underclock the card by 100MHz under stock. The other issue is that I can run the heaven benchmark non stop with no problem at stock speeds (and even overclock a little), the EVGA OC Scanner X's various tests also work fine, even with a small overclock.

Why do I have to underclock the card below stock speeds in order to run witcher 3 without having the screen go black?

(I have the power limit set to 110% since some synthetic tests can bring the power usage over 100%, it which point, why is the max limit only 110%? What kind of drugs do the staff at EVGA need to take to advertise the card as having "33% more GPU power" when the power limit is still only 110%? http://c1.neweggimages.com/BizIntell/item/14/487/14-487-088/hero_122614.jpg


----------



## Wirerat

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mokona512*
> 
> Is anyone having issues with the GTX 970 SSC with their display randomly going black of gray (no TDR or recovery), The issue happens mainly with Witcher 3 until I underclock the card by 100MHz under stock. The other issue is that I can run the heaven benchmark non stop with no problem at stock speeds (and even overclock a little), the EVGA OC Scanner X's various tests also work fine, even with a small overclock.
> 
> Why do I have to underclock the card below stock speeds in order to run witcher 3 without having the screen go black?


roll back driver. The latest driver is broke imo.


----------



## m0n4rch

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mokona512*
> 
> (I have the power limit set to 110% sine some synthetic tests can bring the power usage over 100%, it which point, why is the max limit only 110%? What kind of drugs do the staff at EVGA need to take to advertise the card as having "33% more GPU power" when the power limit is still only 110%? http://c1.neweggimages.com/BizIntell/item/14/487/14-487-088/hero_122614.jpg


Yeah, they all do that. Even though the cards have increased TDP it's still not enough to maintain those clocks, so the card will throttle. Now imagine if you wanted to OC, obviously TDP is the biggest issue. That's why I spent hours trying to figure out how to mod the bios to get 300W TDP.


----------



## Mokona512

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Wirerat*
> 
> roll back driver. The latest driver is broke imo.


I have tried doing a clean install of 350.12 and the issue still happens. Stock is stable in benchmarks and the evga stability test, (at higher clock speeds (it will boost higher), but witcher 3 needs an underclock.

When the black screen issue happens, I can still control the PC.

I end up restarting by logging in with teamviewer and then having it restart the system.


----------



## Wirerat

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mokona512*
> 
> I have tried doing a clean install of 350.12 and the issue still happens. Stock is stable in benchmarks and the evga stability test, (at higher clock speeds (it will boost higher), but witcher 3 needs an underclock.
> 
> When the black screen issue happens, I can still control the PC.
> 
> I end up restarting by logging in with teamviewer and then having it restart the system.


how about the cpu? is it at stock or oc? try setting cpu to stock and see if it helps.


----------



## flexy123

Mokona,

Can you run Heaven at Ultra/Extreme and 4xAA without problems for an hour or longer?

Otherwise black screens and PC reset strongly suggest the dreaded "black screen" voltage regulator overheating problem. (You can test whether you can prevent black screens by running your fan higher, as loud as you can tolerate it.... try it...). Otherwise (if you can run Heaven without a problem) it might be a driver problem or really a problem with The Witcher.

Do you have any of the new SSC+ (note the PLUS) cards? If so I might be interested in looking at this BIOS although it's possible the same as the SC cards.

The 33% I guess refer to that the card has one 8pin PCI connector (so it CAN draw more power). OLD cards: 2x6pin and slot = 3x75W = 225W out of the Box. With the 8pin you can draw another 75W, which makes 300W. 225W + 33% == 300W







(Of course this is pointless unless you actually mod the BIOS so it can draw this, not that a GTX 970 would EVER draw 300W anyway. This is why I think the 8pin is really just a gimmick although of course nice to have









And (correct me if I am wrong) those cards have two BIOSes (?) where in one they may have increased the power limit somewhat compared to the other BIOS.

Edit: It is my understanding that the SSC+ cards should NOT have the black screen problem..but of course you never know. If it has it I found Heaven Benchmark on Ultra/Extreme the best way to check for this. If the problem really only is in The Witcher I dont think it's a hardware problem tho.


----------



## DeathAngel74

dbi bios= 110% fans @ 60c, ssc perf. bios = 115% fans @ 40% by default, i think


----------



## blaze2210

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DeathAngel74*
> 
> dbi bios= 110% fans @ 60c, ssc perf. bios = 115% fans @ 40% by default, i think


Did you ever mess with those switches I saw on the back of the PCB? Are they for switching the BIOS?


----------



## Mokona512

I can do heaven for an hour with no problem, when doing some initial testing, I left heaven running for an hour+ while I ate breakfast and did other stuff. Handles it with no problem and max temperature was 77C. power target stayed at 99-100% with a few spots in the heaven loop where it jumped to 101%

If overclocked a little, it would hover around 100.4% power usage.

The previous night, I did a stability test using EVGA OC Scanner X (the furry doughnut test which locks the power usage at 110% with a small overclock, and it handled 1+ hour of that also.

The CPU and RAM was at stock speeds during the initial testing. (wanted to collect some baseline temperatures while at stock everything so I can re optimize the fan speeds to get a balance of temperatures and noise. while slowly restoring my original overclock.

edit: I tried the bios switch, and it ups the limit to 115%, and the stability tests are able to make the card use all 115%.

Minimum fan speed is 12% (550 RPM) when the card is idle. (idle temp: 37C)


----------



## EarlZ

On Gigabytes product page there is OC mode and Game mode listed.. how do we switch between those modes or are those like bios modes ?


----------



## DeathAngel74

I have not, but that's what they are for


----------



## blaze2210

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DeathAngel74*
> 
> I have not, but that's what they are for


I'm just not understanding why there are 2 switches (with 2 positions each).


----------



## DeathAngel74

I just looked too 2 switches 2 positions set to on? Is that what you see to? /cornfused


----------



## JustAfleshWound

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *blaze2210*
> 
> I'm just not understanding why there are 2 switches (with 2 positions each).


Switch 1 should be for switching between bios 1 and 2 and switch 2 is for bios write protection from what I understand. Only difference I've noticed between bios 1 and 2 is fan speeds...


----------



## DeathAngel74

Thank you for clarifying


----------



## flexy123

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mokona512*
> 
> I can do heaven for an hour with no problem, when doing some initial testing, I left heaven running for an hour+ while I ate breakfast and did other stuff. Handles it with no problem and max temperature was 77C. power target stayed at 99-100% with a few spots in the heaven loop where it jumped to 101%
> 
> If overclocked a little, it would hover around 100.4% power usage.
> 
> The previous night, I did a stability test using EVGA OC Scanner X (the furry doughnut test which locks the power usage at 110% with a small overclock, and it handled 1+ hour of that also.
> 
> The CPU and RAM was at stock speeds during the initial testing. (wanted to collect some baseline temperatures while at stock everything so I can re optimize the fan speeds to get a balance of temperatures and noise. while slowly restoring my original overclock.
> 
> edit: I tried the bios switch, and it ups the limit to 115%, and the stability tests are able to make the card use all 115%.
> 
> Minimum fan speed is 12% (550 RPM) when the card is idle. (idle temp: 37C)


Well if Heaven works I dare to say your card/OC is fine...but you can still try upping the fan speed in Witcher to see whether it helps with crashes. Otherwise I'd say driver/game problem.
By the way I never found OC Scanner particular useful, not for stability testing. I think Heaven and a few runs Firestrike (or games) etc. better.


----------



## blaze2210

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *JustAfleshWound*
> 
> Switch 1 *should* be for switching between bios 1 and 2 and switch 2 is for bios write protection from what I understand. Only difference I've noticed between bios 1 and 2 is fan speeds...


Are you guessing on this, or is there some kind of info on it somewhere?


----------



## JustAfleshWound

Info I came across after becoming curious of the switches myself...


----------



## Wirerat

only Flash on one of those bios. Leave the other un touched. That is your security blanket should you need it. If you broken the bios and cannot even boot without BSOD then flip the switch and reboot and then after you get into windows flip the switch and reflash the broken bios with another moded bios.

And then both bios are good again


----------



## blaze2210

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Wirerat*
> 
> only Flash on one of those bios. Leave the other un touched. That is your security blanket should you need it. If you broken the bios and cannot even boot without BSOD then flip the switch and reboot and then after you get into windows flip the switch and reflash the broken bios with another moded bios.
> 
> And then both bios are good again


Well aware of how the dual BIOS thing works, I've used it on my motherboard. Thanks for the tip though.







Since there's no sort of labeling on or near the switches, nor is there any sort of mention of a dual BIOS on the packaging for the cards (my boxes are about a foot away from me), I like to be sure of what I'm doing. I haven't hit that "sure" point yet, but I appreciate the info guys. (And yes, I do realize that EVGA's site mentions the dual BIOS.







)
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *JustAfleshWound*
> 
> Info I came across after becoming curious of the switches myself...


Do you happen to remember where you came across that info?


----------



## End3R

My 970 was delivered today! Only downside is, it arrived while I was at work, and my apartment's office is closed for the night.


----------



## Wirerat

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *blaze2210*
> 
> Well aware of how the dual BIOS thing works, I've used it on my motherboard. Thanks for the tip though.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Since there's no sort of labeling on or near the switches, nor is there any sort of mention of a dual BIOS on the packaging for the cards (my boxes are about a foot away from me), I like to be sure of what I'm doing. I haven't hit that "sure" point yet, but I appreciate the info guys. (And yes, I do realize that EVGA's site mentions the dual BIOS.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> )
> Do you happen to remember where you came across that info?


Cool. Just sharing what I know. http://www.evga.com/articles/00767/

The link is from the 7 series cards but its the same thing. I have used it on my 970 FTW and it works exactly as described in the link.


Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


----------



## JustAfleshWound

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *blaze2210*
> 
> Do you happen to remember where you came across that info?


Not off hand but there was a bunch about it on google... Was about a month ago I was looking into that so I don't remember exactly where...


----------



## blaze2210

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Wirerat*
> 
> Cool. Just sharing what I know. http://www.evga.com/articles/00767/
> 
> The link is from the 7 series cards but its the same thing. I have used it on my 970 FTW and it works exactly as described in the link.
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


Perfect! Exactly the type of info I was hoping for.















Quote:


> Originally Posted by *JustAfleshWound*
> 
> Not off hand but there was a bunch about it on google... Was about a month ago I was looking into that so I don't remember exactly where...


I did a search, but since there isn't a picture associated with the 970 for this, the info Wirerat provided wouldn't have show up. FYI: I'm not the type to post a question and just wait for an answer, I keep looking after I post.


----------



## Wirerat

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *blaze2210*
> 
> Perfect! Exactly the type of info I was hoping for.


yeah, someone on OCN always has the answer.








Glad I could help.


----------



## JustAfleshWound

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *End3R*
> 
> My 970 was delivered today! Only downside is, it arrived while I was at work, and my apartment's office is closed for the night.


Man that sucks, hope they're open on Sundays...


----------



## blaze2210

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Wirerat*
> 
> yeah, someone on OCN always has the answer.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Glad I could help.


That's my theory so far. Almost every question that I've had was already asked and answered on here, in one thread or another.


----------



## End3R

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *JustAfleshWound*
> 
> Man that sucks, hope they're open on Sundays...


Luckily they are, but chances are I won't have time to install it and start running tests before I have work again. At least I know what I'll be doing tomorrow morning/night though.


----------



## blaze2210

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *End3R*
> 
> Luckily they are, but chances are I won't have time to install it and start running tests before I have work again. At least I know what I'll be doing tomorrow morning/night though.


That is definitely frustrating, I know the feeling.


----------



## EarlZ

1hr stable on Heaven & Valley at 1560Mhz but I get a hard lock on firestrike even at a mere 1506Mhz


----------



## blaze2210

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *EarlZ*
> 
> 1hr stable on Heaven & Valley at 1560Mhz but I get a hard lock on firestrike even at a mere 1506Mhz


I would say that your OC needs some more tinkering. When you run Heaven and Valley, what settings are you using - preset or custom?


----------



## EarlZ

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *blaze2210*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *EarlZ*
> 
> 1hr stable on Heaven & Valley at 1560Mhz but I get a hard lock on firestrike even at a mere 1506Mhz
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I would say that your OC needs some more tinkering. When you run Heaven and Valley, what settings are you using - preset or custom?
Click to expand...

After further testing, It might not be an unstable overclock but it could be something else. Firestorm froze at stock settings. Im guessing this has something to do with the most recent WHQL driver for witcher 3 but I've never crashed on W3 even once.


----------



## Dragonheart91

Hi all!

I have a GTX 970 palit (not jetstream) flashed into jetstream with [email protected] on the GPU. When I tested the real voltage it turned out to be 1.31-1.32V depending on the load. The voltage in stock measured via multimeter is much higher too with almost the same delta. Since I have Arctic Extreme Accelero IV tempretures are not a big deal and I'm going for the maximum overclock. Also, I've already applied the hard power limit mod and now I can push higher voltages without being capped with it or without ahving heavy tempretures on VRM. But I'm not sure about which voltage is considered to be safe on air for the GPU itself.
Are there any results of a real voltage measurements with multimerer on other cards? Do they have the same huge delta with software monitoring results?
Are there any statistics about safe GPU voltages without degradation? And if yes - should I compare these voltages with my software readings (1.243V) or with real one (1.31V)?

Thanks a lot!


----------



## jaxstraww

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *End3R*
> 
> My 970 was delivered today! Only downside is, it arrived while I was at work, and my apartment's office is closed for the night.


Can you get a hold of your glass cutter?


----------



## JustAfleshWound

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *EarlZ*
> 
> After further testing, It might not be an unstable overclock but it could be something else. Firestorm froze at stock settings. Im guessing this has something to do with the most recent WHQL driver for witcher 3 but I've never crashed on W3 even once.


I had a lot of issues with the latest driver (325.86) and firestrike as well. Driver would crash on about every other run regardless of clocks. Not to mention the random driver crashes on the desktop and in chrome, although it never crashed while gaming... Try rolling back driver or using beta, this driver is drunk...


----------



## Renairy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *EarlZ*
> 
> 1hr stable on Heaven & Valley at 1560Mhz but I get a hard lock on firestrike even at a mere 1506Mhz


One thing i noticed about these cards, you need to find the core clock/memory clock sweet spot.

Even after a mem overclock pass, increasing your core with the same mem OC will sometimes affect the stability.


----------



## EarlZ

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Renairy*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *EarlZ*
> 
> 1hr stable on Heaven & Valley at 1560Mhz but I get a hard lock on firestrike even at a mere 1506Mhz
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> One thing i noticed about these cards, you need to find the core clock/memory clock sweet spot.
> 
> Even after a mem overclock pass, increasing your core with the same mem OC will sometimes affect the stability.
Click to expand...

I havent touched the memory OC yet

and it was the most recent drivers causing the issue and not the OC, it was display driver recovering even at stock.


----------



## blaze2210

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *EarlZ*
> 
> I havent touched the memory OC yet
> 
> and it was the most recent drivers causing the issue and not the OC, it was display driver recovering even at stock.


And nothing else is overclocked when you get that crashing? CPU, memory, cache, etc. are all stock?


----------



## hamzta09

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *blaze2210*
> 
> And nothing else is overclocked when you get that crashing? CPU, memory, cache, etc. are all stock?


Insane amount of TDR issues with 350.12 and 352.83


----------



## blaze2210

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *hamzta09*
> 
> Insane amount of TDR issues with 350.12 and 352.83


That's all well and good, but I'm not experiencing those issues which is why I'm trying to find out the circumstances in which this behavior surfaces. If there are other overlcocked components in the system, then those could be contributing to the instability. To truly test, one would need to put their system back to stock, then test the video card in order to rule out the other components as contributing factors. Otherwise, I don't believe it would be efficient troubleshooting.


----------



## flexy123

350.12 is stable here.

"Hard lock" actually sounds odd. Here I only get two types of crashes: The black screen (which then resets my PC) or a driver crash where it recovers.
I'd start out with basic trouble-shooting first (assuming you haven't overclocked anything with your PC for now) and test memory with memtest and also check your CPU (with "OCCT" or prime95 etc.) and when this all checks out concentrate on the card. Crash at 1506 or stock is...odd. Can you use GPUZ and read your your ASIC quality with it? What is the card's default boost and at what voltage does it do it?

Also..for now don't use anything for testing, no Afterburner, nothing.


----------



## DeathAngel74

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *hamzta09*
> 
> Insane amount of TDR issues with 350.12 and 352.83


I have the same motherboard and processor as you. Have you reset everything to defaults and/or clean install of video drivers with DDU? I'm on 352.86 no crashes...Have yet to try 353.00 or the "newest" one, 352.94


----------



## KillerBee33

Does any1 have a Default Reference Stock 970's Fan Graph?
i set mine 30% all the way to 47Degrees , then from that next mark is 70% at 70 degrees and last 100% at 80 degrees. im on Stock reference with +215 Core+400Mem and +Power Limit to 106 instead of 100. i havent seen higher than 77 yet, but i want to see what Default fan graph looks like for stability to compare


----------



## DeathAngel74

That was a good movie







21% @40c, 85% @ 49c, 100% @ 54c, idle is 27C, load 53C


----------



## DeathAngel74

I need help deciding.....

http://www.americanmusical.com/Item--i-DEE-RBDBF-LIST

or

black and blue lightning

or

http://www.americanmusical.com/Item--i-DEE-STHF-LIST


----------



## hamzta09

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DeathAngel74*
> 
> I have the same motherboard and processor as you. Have you reset everything to defaults and/or clean install of video drivers with DDU? I'm on 352.86 no crashes...Have yet to try 353.00 or the "newest" one, 352.94


Try Witcher 3. I cant play it with 350.12 or 352 without the game crashing, locking up PC for a short while or driver crashing. And all of this on Stock Clock and both in SLI and Single.


----------



## flexy123

Just wanted to add something else interesting for discussion (This because I am looking at a EVGA SSC bios right now).

Most card vendors, when they compete witch each other by offering the "highest boost out of the box" just increase their clocks and shift the boost-table in the bios up some notches.

A good example is that lots of GTX 970 cards (and EVGA ACX2.0 one of them) in their boost table have as their max 1506 at CLK74. (Mind you those clocks are of course already shifted higher as compared to reference).

With the SSC cards they shifted the boost table up even more, two more notches with the max CLK at CLK74 now 1531.

This is all nice and good since "super-clocked" cards are all binned so they can well do higher clocks "out-of-the box", but NO VENDOR bothers to adjust the voltages in the voltage table along with increasing their clocks. (Which could suggest instability, but this is just a theory).

Example here:

Many cards, in the BIOS at CLK63 which is 1367Mhz. For CLK63 in the voltage table: 1075 mv- 1281mv

Now for an SSC card, 1367 (due to table shifted up two notches) is actually CLK61, which is 1068.8. - 1281

(Or differently said: The higher boost clock, the lower actual volts per CLK entry... And this is of course across the entire table in the BIOS!)

To me it seems that vendors rather care to impress potential buyers with higher "pretty numbers"...they don't care that (possibly!) the card becomes less and less stable with this, especially if one would then attempt additional overclocking. I wonder how many problems with non-stable cards could be solved if those BIOS gets modded where the voltage table is adjusted afterwards, say voltages for all CLKS from 35 and upwards some notches (or more) up. Increasing clocks without increasing volts..is stupid! And worse, with shifting the boost table CLKS actually have LESS volts assigned..this is bad....


----------



## Wirerat

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *flexy123*
> 
> Just wanted to add something else interesting for discussion (This because I am looking at a EVGA SSC bios right now).
> 
> Most card vendors, when they compete witch each other by offering the "highest boost out of the box" just increase their clocks and shift the boost-table in the bios up some notches.
> 
> A good example is that lots of GTX 970 cards (and EVGA ACX2.0 one of them) in their boost table have as their max 1506 at CLK74. (Mind you those clocks are of course already shifted higher as compared to reference).
> 
> snipped length...


interesting theory however, I have never had a card be unstable at lower clocks unless it was simply not stable anyway. I have never touched any of those voltage states when I bios mod. I do not think it will matter as the card has little to no load at those lower clocks anyway.

The card is going to boost core and voltage before enough load exists to crash at low state.

The GPU manufacturers have overhead left over and that is why we can OC. The same overhead is at each state/ voltage too.

Edit:
My FTW had very little overhead. it was boosting to 1430mhz out of the box. I could squeeze about 30mhz before it would throttle. A power limit bios mod was not enough to correct that ether as the cooler and VRM was bottle necking until I added the water block.


----------



## flexy123

wow..if it boosted 1430 this suggest a very high ASIC quality and potential good OC to me, even on air with the rather crappy EVGA cooler. But yes, VRMs seem to be a common problem with EVGA cards. Pretty much any vendor has nice heatsinks on the VRMS, VGA only this pad which is part of the cooler. (Don't know about the FTW tho). Didn't have time io install an Arctic Twin Turbo II on my SC yet, but I THINK my card is pretty much maxxed out with 1520 ish anyway.


----------



## Wirerat

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *flexy123*
> 
> wow..if it boosted 1430 this suggest a very high ASIC quality and potential good OC to me, even on air with the rather crappy EVGA cooler. But yes, VRMs seem to be a common problem with EVGA cards. Pretty much any vendor has nice heatsinks on the VRMS, VGA only this pad which is part of the cooler. (Don't know about the FTW tho). Didn't have time io install an Arctic Twin Turbo II on my SC yet, but I THINK my card is pretty much maxxed out with 1520 ish anyway.


The vrms were causing it throttle. The asic is only 75%. Its just factory OC that high.

At the time it was the highest clocks out of the box available.

The acx 2.0 left the vrm naked though. I suspect they were upwards of 90c when core was at 72c causing the throttle.

taken from this review:http://www.anandtech.com/show/8568/the-geforce-gtx-970-review-feat-evga/2
Quote:


> There is no active cooling of the GDDR5 RAM nor of the VRMs on this card, with both components cooled entirely by any airflow that makes it through the heatsink. For a 145W card VRMs cooled without a heatsink is not unexpected


Anandtech tried to cut them some slack but for a $360 top model gpu it is not acceptable.

It did nudge me into custom water cooling though and its been great


----------



## PalominoCreek

New driverino is out.


----------



## hamzta09

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *PalominoCreek*
> 
> New driverino is out.


Cant find any on nvidias site.


----------



## General123

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *hamzta09*
> 
> Cant find any on nvidias site.


http://www.nvidia.com/download/driverResults.aspx/85823/en-us?ClickID=bukknzyffd6sesgue61nvelmfnqfkyf1ggyg


----------



## blaze2210

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *PalominoCreek*
> 
> New driverino is out.


There's an iCafe driver that DeathAngel74 linked to a couple/few pages back, is this the one you're referring to? I was just on Nvidia's USA site about an hour ago and checked on drivers, the one for The Witcher 3 is still the latest.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *General123*
> 
> http://www.nvidia.com/download/driverResults.aspx/85823/en-us?ClickID=bukknzyffd6sesgue61nvelmfnqfkyf1ggyg


If you click on the "Supported Products" tab, it only lists the Titan X.


----------



## EarlZ

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *blaze2210*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *EarlZ*
> 
> I havent touched the memory OC yet
> 
> and it was the most recent drivers causing the issue and not the OC, it was display driver recovering even at stock.
> 
> 
> 
> And nothing else is overclocked when you get that crashing? CPU, memory, cache, etc. are all stock?
Click to expand...

Nothing else is overclocked, my bios is set to default and just XMP loaded.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *hamzta09*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *blaze2210*
> 
> And nothing else is overclocked when you get that crashing? CPU, memory, cache, etc. are all stock?
> 
> 
> 
> Insane amount of TDR issues with 350.12 and 352.83
Click to expand...

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *hamzta09*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *DeathAngel74*
> 
> I have the same motherboard and processor as you. Have you reset everything to defaults and/or clean install of video drivers with DDU? I'm on 352.86 no crashes...Have yet to try 353.00 or the "newest" one, 352.94
> 
> 
> 
> Try Witcher 3. I cant play it with 350.12 or 352 without the game crashing, locking up PC for a short while or driver crashing. And all of this on Stock Clock and both in SLI and Single.
Click to expand...

100% stable with 350.12 while 352.83 ONLY crashes in Firestrike, Witcher 3 and other benchmarks is stable on that driver, even on stock GPU speeds firestrike crashes.


----------



## moccor

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *hamzta09*
> 
> Cant find any on nvidias site.


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *blaze2210*
> 
> If you click on the "Supported Products" tab, it only lists the Titan X.


I too have the new driver, I think GeForce Experience notified me of it and gave me the choice to download and install it. (GTX970)


----------



## blaze2210

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *EarlZ*
> 
> Nothing else is overclocked, my bios is set to default and just XMP loaded.


XMP is considered an overclock. You're better off manually inputting the primary timings and voltage for your RAM. My G. Skill 2133 C9 RAM isn't stable if I just enable an XMP profile. However, if I manually put in the same frequency, primary timings, and voltage, then it runs fine.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *moccor*
> 
> I too have the new driver, I think GeForce Experience notified me of it and gave me the choice to download and install it. (GTX970)


Yep, that's how you got it. I just opened up GF Experience and it prompted me to install the update.


----------



## EarlZ

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *blaze2210*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *EarlZ*
> 
> Nothing else is overclocked, my bios is set to default and just XMP loaded.
> 
> 
> 
> XMP is considered an overclock. You're better off manually inputting the primary timings and voltage for your RAM. My G. Skill 2133 C9 RAM isn't stable if I just enable an XMP profile. However, if I manually put in the same frequency, primary timings, and voltage, then it runs fine.
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *moccor*
> 
> I too have the new driver, I think GeForce Experience notified me of it and gave me the choice to download and install it. (GTX970)
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Yep, that's how you got it. I just opened up GF Experience and it prompted me to install the update.
Click to expand...

It detects the timings correctly, as I've said when switching back to 350.12 I am 100% stable including firestrike & I strongly believe its only driver related.


----------



## blaze2210

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *EarlZ*
> 
> It detects the timings correctly, as I've said when switching back to 350.12 I am 100% stable including firestrike & I strongly believe its only driver related.


It's not a matter of detecting the timings correctly, mine did too. Saying that you're back to completely stock, but still have an XMP profile enabled is similar to saying "My car is stock, except for that Cold-Air Intake" - neither are actually "stock". Try manually entering the frequency, timings, and voltage.


----------



## EarlZ

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *blaze2210*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *EarlZ*
> 
> It detects the timings correctly, as I've said when switching back to 350.12 I am 100% stable including firestrike & I strongly believe its only driver related.
> 
> 
> 
> It's not a matter of detecting the timings correctly, mine did too. Saying that you're back to completely stock, but still have an XMP profile enabled is similar to saying "My car is stock, except for that Cold-Air Intake" - neither are actually "stock". Try manually entering the frequency, timings, and voltage.
Click to expand...

Got it, I never looked at XMP as overclocking. But can you explain how its stable by going back to the previous drivers if XMP is at fault?


----------



## blaze2210

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *EarlZ*
> 
> Got it, I never looked at XMP as overclocking. But can you explain how its stable by going back to the previous drivers if XMP is at fault?


It's about eliminating variables. I'm not saying that the XMP profile is at fault. Random thought: have you checked to see if there might be an updated BIOS for your card?


----------



## EarlZ

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *blaze2210*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *EarlZ*
> 
> Got it, I never looked at XMP as overclocking. But can you explain how its stable by going back to the previous drivers if XMP is at fault?
> 
> 
> 
> It's about eliminating variables. I'm not saying that the XMP profile is at fault. Random thought: have you checked to see if there might be an updated BIOS for your card?
Click to expand...

Came with the F42 bios which is also the latest on Gigabytes site.

I'll check around with the XMP when I get the chance to move back to 352, im currently at 350


----------



## Spectre-

Guys I got a problem

I lately i have been getting a tonne of screen tearing and wierd artifacts

can someone help me with this issue

doesnt matter what program i use or what driver i switch to\

EDIT: even at stock values this problems persist and and i can now hear coil whine


----------



## blaze2210

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Spectre-*
> 
> Guys I got a problem
> 
> I lately i have been getting a tonne of screen tearing and wierd artifacts
> 
> can someone help me with this issue
> 
> doesnt matter what program i use or what driver i switch to\
> 
> EDIT: even at stock values this problems persist and and i can now hear coil whine


Can you test your card in a different system?


----------



## EarlZ

Gonna try the 353.06 now see if they are any good


----------



## hertz9753

NVIDIA was asking to install http://www.geforce.com/drivers/results/85817/nvidiaupdate

It's game ready driver and for now I'm I'm not doing it.


----------



## benbenkr

No performance increase for 970 with 353.06 driver vs 352.86 on the Witcher 3. Nothing has changed in terms of performance.

So those with 352.86 that has no issues can just stay where you are until the next driver which would hopefully fix the freaking TDR issue.


----------



## EarlZ

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *benbenkr*
> 
> No performance increase for 970 with 353.06 driver vs 352.86 on the Witcher 3. Nothing has changed in terms of performance.
> 
> So those with 352.86 that has no issues can just stay where you are until the next driver which would hopefully fix the freaking TDR issue.


Well its a kepler based fixed so I wont expect much from this driver since you already have a maxwell GPU


----------



## benbenkr

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *EarlZ*
> 
> Well its a kepler based fixed so I wont expect much from this driver since you already have a maxwell GPU


I know, just reporting so that people don't have to waste their time on a driver that fixes/improves nothing for Maxwell users.


----------



## EarlZ

GB lists the G1 gaming with OC & Game mode how can we get access to those so called modes?


----------



## Mr-Dark

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *EarlZ*
> 
> GB lists the G1 gaming with OC & Game mode how can we get access to those so called modes?


+1


----------



## ValValdesky

XMP is basically a profile for easy overclocking but it can also change how your CPU behaves and more stuff like BCLK.

I just leave it disabled, unless you are running one of those AMD APUs ram speed and timing makes little to no difference.


----------



## Spectre-

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *blaze2210*
> 
> Can you test your card in a different system?


found the problem :C


----------



## PalominoCreek

Just crashed again on Chrome with the new driver. Apparently the issue has not yet been fixed.


----------



## EarlZ

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Spectre-*
> 
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *blaze2210*
> 
> Can you test your card in a different system?
> 
> 
> 
> found the problem :C
Click to expand...

Are you using a different PSU or is that still the one on your sig?


----------



## AngryGoldfish

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Spectre-*
> 
> Guys I got a problem
> 
> I lately i have been getting a tonne of screen tearing and wierd artifacts
> 
> can someone help me with this issue
> 
> doesnt matter what program i use or what driver i switch to\
> 
> EDIT: even at stock values this problems persist and and i can now hear coil whine


Is your GPU boosting to its normal speed? As in, check GPU-Z to see that the frequencies are all normal.

What GPU is it? What monitor do you have and what refresh rate is it set as?

What kind of artefacts? What kind of screen tearing? Is it screen tearing from a poorly matched refresh rate or does it look any different?


----------



## End3R

Finally got my card from my apartments office, turns out they were closed on Sundays after all. How's it look for stock, out of the box?



I was surprised at how much bigger it was than my 270x




Oh, and no coil whine! I was slightly nervous about that since it seemed to be hit or miss depending on the card.


----------



## blaze2210

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Spectre-*
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> found the problem :C


Well then, I guess that solves it.








Quote:


> Originally Posted by *PalominoCreek*
> 
> Just crashed again on Chrome with the new driver. Apparently the issue has not yet been fixed.


So you're crashing at stock settings? I'm using that new driver (353.06) and generally have at least 5 tabs open in Chrome, along with a movie or game playing on my 2nd monitor with no crashes - still using my modded BIOS.


----------



## PalominoCreek

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *blaze2210*
> 
> Well then, I guess that solves it.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> So you're crashing at stock settings? I'm using that new driver (353.06) and generally have at least 5 tabs open in Chrome, along with a movie or game playing on my 2nd monitor with no crashes - still using my modded BIOS.


It's not just me. Tons of others are crashing, and no it doesn't happen all the time. I'm just letting others know that the issue was obviously not fixed for those who were expecting for it to be fixed this patch.


----------



## Hequaqua

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *End3R*
> 
> Finally got my card from my apartments office, turns out they were closed on Sundays after all. How's it look for stock, out of the box?
> 
> 
> 
> I was surprised at how much bigger it was than my 270x
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Oh, and no coil whine! I was slightly nervous about that since it seemed to be hit or miss depending on the card.


Nice....I have the MSI 4g Gaming....never had coil whine. OC's pretty well. I do wish it had the backplate like yours. Mine sags....









I think you will be very happy with your card. I know I am.

Our ASIC is almost identical:


----------



## blaze2210

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *PalominoCreek*
> 
> It's not just me. Tons of others are crashing, and no it doesn't happen all the time. I'm just letting others know that the issue was obviously not fixed for those who were expecting for it to be fixed this patch.


So you are on stock settings, or no? I'm just trying to help you get the issue fixed, unless the goal was to mention having a problem with no intention of trying to solve it. If that was the case, apologies. In my world, crashing = instability. If you're running an overclock, then that should really be your first thought.


----------



## End3R

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Hequaqua*
> 
> Nice....I have the MSI 4g Gaming....never had coil whine. OC's pretty well. I do wish it had the backplate like yours. Mine sags....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I think you will be very happy with your card. I know I am.
> 
> Our ASIC is almost identical:


Yea after seeing how big it is in person I'm glad it's got the back plate for sure! It's killing me not to load up witcher 3, I'm still trying to make my way through 1 and 2 before I play it.


----------



## blaze2210

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *End3R*
> 
> Yea after seeing how big it is in person I'm glad it's got the back plate for sure! It's killing me not to load up witcher 3, I'm still trying to make my way through 1 and 2 before I play it.


I have the same mentality there - I want to at least get through The Witcher 2 before playing part 3. I did start it up and run part 3 for about 10 mins or so, to see how everything looked. It's a great looking game, but will have to wait till I get through part 2.


----------



## Hequaqua

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *End3R*
> 
> Yea after seeing how big it is in person I'm glad it's got the back plate for sure! It's killing me not to load up witcher 3, I'm still trying to make my way through 1 and 2 before I play it.


No plate is my only gripe. Well, other than the 3.5Vram issue, but I'm @1080, so really not an issue. I built my rig for one game, Battlefield 4. I have Crysis 3(which is a good test game for stability, both CPU/GPU), and a few other games though. I am looking forward to Stars Wars Battlefront at the end of the year. It seems I like FPS games...lol NO COD though, I'm too old to keep up on those small maps. lmao


----------



## End3R

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Hequaqua*
> 
> No plate is my only gripe. Well, other than the 3.5Vram issue, but I'm @1080, so really not an issue. I built my rig for one game, Battlefield 4. I have Crysis 3(which is a good test game for stability, both CPU/GPU), and a few other games though. I am looking forward to Stars Wars Battlefront at the end of the year. It seems I like FPS games...lol NO COD though, I'm too old to keep up on those small maps. lmao


Yea I'm totally happy @1080p so I don't see the 3.5+.5 as an issue. If you like shooters, you might want to check out Evolve, I played during the beta and had a good time. Each class had a vital role, and when you play the monster, it's a whole diff game, almost felt like assassin's creed.

Definitely get FarCry 4 if you haven't yet.


----------



## Hequaqua

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *End3R*
> 
> Yea I'm totally happy @1080p so I don't see the 3.5+.5 as an issue. If you like shooters, you might want to check out Evolve, I played during the beta and had a good time. Each class had a vital role, and when you play the monster, it's a whole diff game, almost felt like assassin's creed.
> 
> Definitely get FarCry 4 if you haven't yet.


I looked at Evolve, but decided I wasn't done with BF4. It seems like I feel a need to complete just about everything....lol I've played like 1600+ hours and still haven't finished everything. They(EA/DICE) are also going to release another Map. One based on input from the gamers. I guess after buying a few games @50-60.00 a pop and not really caring for them, I am just content on getting more play for my money.


----------



## End3R

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Hequaqua*
> 
> I looked at Evolve, but decided I wasn't done with BF4. It seems like I feel a need to complete just about everything....lol I've played like 1600+ hours and still haven't finished everything. They(EA/DICE) are also going to release another Map. One based on input from the gamers. I guess after buying a few games @50-60.00 a pop and not really caring for them, I am just content on getting more play for my money.


Understandable, the steam summer sale is coming up though, so keep an eye out


----------



## Hequaqua

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *End3R*
> 
> Understandable, the steam summer sale is coming up though, so keep an eye out


LOL I hear ya.

Well...get to OC'ing, interested to see what it will do....


----------



## moccor

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *End3R*
> 
> Understandable, the steam summer sale is coming up though, so keep an eye out


Don't buy Evolve unless you want to regret it. In which cse if you do want to regret it, you will be completely satisfied haha


----------



## End3R

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *moccor*
> 
> Don't buy Evolve unless you want to regret it. In which cse if you do want to regret it, you will be completely satisfied haha


lol really? What's so bad about it? I only played in Beta but thought it was pretty solid.


----------



## moccor

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *End3R*
> 
> lol really? What's so bad about it? I only played in Beta but thought it was pretty solid.


I played the Alpha and decided it was a horrible and boring+repetitive game since then and there is nothing they can do to change it. It's kinda like L4D in how its competitive, but at least L4D changes stages and has mods. Evolve they expect you to spend a lot of money on DLC for new characters, stages or something.


----------



## PalominoCreek

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *blaze2210*
> 
> So you are on stock settings, or no? I'm just trying to help you get the issue fixed, unless the goal was to mention having a problem with no intention of trying to solve it. If that was the case, apologies. In my world, crashing = instability. If you're running an overclock, then that should really be your first thought.


It has nothing to do with my overclock but thanks for trying to help.


----------



## rtikphox

Hi just got an used EVGA 970 SC. It doesn't boot on my new pc setup. PC specs are:

CPU: Intel i7 3930k
Mobo: Asus P9X79E-WS (bios 1602) I know it's not on the QVL of supported devices.
RAM: 16 G.Skill 9-9-9-24-2T G.Skill 1600 Mhz ram
PSU: EVGA Supernova G2 750W gold

System runs good on both PCIE top blue and 2nd blue (8x/16x) slot using older AMD 5850 card. I have no pc speakers but it goes thru the boot checks, then stops at GPU_LED. It's blue no red and the led diode is DIAG_VGA. Error code is 62.

EVGA 970's posted bios is 84.04.2F.00.70


----------



## blaze2210

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *PalominoCreek*
> 
> It has nothing to do with my overclock but thanks for trying to help.


I beg to differ with you on that, but to each their own, I guess. I'm willing to bet that you're going to run into an issue with the next driver as well - for some "mysterious" reason.


----------



## PalominoCreek

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *blaze2210*
> 
> I beg to differ with you on that, but to each their own, I guess. I'm willing to bet that you're going to run into an issue with the next driver as well - for some "mysterious" reason.


Alright, I'll take my chances! You are gonna "help" as you have helped me on the haswell overclocking thread I bet. Try stirring up some ruccus with a provocative comment and then disappear when you actually need to be helpful? If that's your definition of helping then I don't need it. I'm not the only one with the same problem, if I were I would definitely tell myself that it could be my card being unstable.

I don't see how my overclock can be the problem when the clocks are usually at the lowest state when on the desktop, if it happened while gaming I'd be indeed concerned, but it does not. Only on Chrome, and only with this and the previous driver. In your view Nvidia drivers are completely devoid of fault? That's cute.


----------



## PalominoCreek

Double post.


----------



## hamzta09

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *blaze2210*
> 
> I beg to differ with you on that, but to each their own, I guess. I'm willing to bet that you're going to run into an issue with the next driver as well - for some "mysterious" reason.


You have any idea how many TDR issues the last 3 drivers have?


----------



## PalominoCreek

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *hamzta09*
> 
> You have any idea how many TDR issues the last 3 drivers have?


Nah, bro. It obviously crashes on Chrome at 125mhz clock because of my OC profile!!!111


----------



## JustAfleshWound

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *PalominoCreek*
> 
> Nah, bro. It obviously crashes on Chrome at 125mhz clock because of my OC profile!!!111


Recent drivers have proved to be trashy with many people, myself included...


----------



## KillerBee33

353.06 is more stable with overclock , lower score in Fire Strike but more stable. Stock 970 +215 Core+400 Mem+6 Power(not Voltage) with i7 4770 im getting 10.700


----------



## EarlZ

I've also been getting driver crashing issues on the 352.18 so you are not alone


----------



## hazard99

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *KillerBee33*
> 
> 353.06 is more stable with overclock , lower score in Fire Strike but more stable. Stock 970 +215 Core+400 Mem+6 Power(not Voltage) with i7 4770 im getting 10.700


is that the latest update? I tend not to upgrade because some of the drivers are crap sauce.


----------



## DeathAngel74

Crap sauce is a very nice way of saying it


----------



## KillerBee33

Use this to uninstall driver Completely Use it In Safe Mode as directed http://www.guru3d.com/files-details/display-driver-uninstaller-download.html
Download any driver u wish ,Extract it and leave only the files in this picture then run setup 
If you feel the NEED for GFExpirence download it and install it individually NEVER WITH THE DRIVER!!!
Also Set overclock (if there any) to default while Uninstalling & Installing Drivers


----------



## rack04

I'm in the market for a GTX 970 to replace my GTX 680. Do any of you have a clear picture on the crystal ball to know if now is a good time to purchase or will the price come down similar to the GTX 980 when the GTX 980 ti was launched?


----------



## Xoriam

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *rack04*
> 
> I'm in the market for a GTX 970 to replace my GTX 680. Do any of you have a clear picture on the crystal ball to know if now is a good time to purchase or will the price come down similar to the GTX 980 when the GTX 980 ti was launched?


Go 980Ti, or buy used.


----------



## rack04

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Xoriam*
> 
> Go 980Ti, or buy used.


I really don't need the GTX 980 ti since I don't game. I primarily use my PC for HD videos and my current GTX 680 gets frame drops with madVR when scaling 720p to 1440p.


----------



## Xoriam

A GTX 680 should not be suffering from frame drops by watching videos, it might be the hard drive your streaming it off of.

SInce you won't be gaming, definatly pick it up used off ebay. Alot of people will be selling theirs soon.


----------



## rack04

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Xoriam*
> 
> A GTX 680 should not be suffering from frame drops by watching videos, it might be the hard drive your streaming it off of.
> 
> SInce you won't be gaming, definatly pick it up used off ebay. Alot of people will be selling theirs soon.


Scaling with NNEDI3 is very taxing. I could easily lower the settings or switch to Jinc but where is the fun in that.


----------



## KillerBee33

http://www.geforce.com/hardware/desktop-gpus/geforce-gtx-980-ti/performance
cant be any clearer!!!


----------



## DeathAngel74

I just noticed something strange. My wife's work computer and laptop both crashed with the latest chrome(both with Intel igfx, not nvidia) . Crashed and rebooted my LG g3 too while browsing the forums. Maybe it isn't nvidia drivers after all? Maybe it's chrome? Or strange coincidence that it happened on 3 devices but not on my gaming pc running ie11 with hardware acceleration turned off.


----------



## ReXtN

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DeathAngel74*
> 
> ReXtN
> Are single display perf mode and prefer max perf. Set in nvcpnl?


Yeah, tried both, no fix...


----------



## bernieyee

So what do you guys think of the new Corsair bracket for the 970?

http://www.techpowerup.com/213044/corsair-brings-liquid-cooling-to-latest-nvidia-geforce-gpus.html

I've been looking to water cool my 970 since it gets fairly noisy when I play the TW3 (doesn't help that I have a mITX case).

The NZXT G10 bracket is a bit too wide (about 2.5-3 slots) for my case, but the Corsair bracket looks a bit thinner. Fairly excited for it.


----------



## joeh4384

I wonder how well they cool the VRMs? My 290x HG10 gets vrms in the 80-90 degree range on stock clocks under load.


----------



## Hequaqua

353.06 Drivers installed.

Ran:

Valley 1568/8000(AB)
Firestrike 1568/8000(AB)
Catzilla (576p,720p,1080p)1568/8000 one run @1568/8200(AB)
[email protected] 1481/6000(Modded bios 1481/8000)([email protected] doesn't ramp up the Vram)
BF4 1481/8000(modded bios)

The OC's (1568/8000/8200) applied with Afterburner.

Not a single issue with new driver.

FYI, I have never done a "clean" install of drivers. Perhaps I'm just lucky.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *bernieyee*
> 
> So what do you guys think of the new Corsair bracket for the 970?
> 
> http://www.techpowerup.com/213044/corsair-brings-liquid-cooling-to-latest-nvidia-geforce-gpus.html
> 
> I've been looking to water cool my 970 since it gets fairly noisy when I play the TW3 (doesn't help that I have a mITX case).
> 
> The NZXT G10 bracket is a bit too wide (about 2.5-3 slots) for my case, but the Corsair bracket looks a bit thinner. Fairly excited for it.


I use this:


I bought just the bracket for like 7.00 and threw on two 90mm fans blowing into my card from the bottom. Temps stay around 61°(C). Takes up one slot. I have the fans set to 2000rpm. They could go higher, but get a bit loud. I would say it dropped my temps under load about 2-3°.


----------



## flexy123

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Xoriam*
> 
> Go 980Ti, or buy used.


It's like he asks whether a Toyota would be a good car for him and you say he should get a Ferrari.

He doesn't "require" a GTX980 TI if he plays stuff in 1080p/1200p. In fact I think a GTX970 a much better price/performance ratio than a GTX980 let alone GTX 980 TI. Even with the GTX 980 coming down in price now, I even think the 980 being a "nonsensical" investment. (No one TBH gives a rat's a$$ about the .5GB memory, it's simply not worth the higher costs). Rather a cheap 970 (or as you say used) and then wait a year or so and then look whether GTX 980 TI has come down in price. (Or in the meantime saving up some coins for a GTX 980 TI.) He'd definitely be able to enjoy a GTX970 for a while still.


----------



## DeathAngel74

I'm waiting for the prices to go down as well. Dean stealth or dean razorback and blackstar100 or evh 5150mk3 instead.


----------



## Niteowl71

Quote:


> I use this:
> 
> 
> I bought just the bracket for like 7.00 and threw on two 90mm fans blowing into my card from the bottom. Temps stay around 61°(C). Takes up one slot. I have the fans set to 2000rpm. They could go higher, but get a bit loud. I would say it dropped my temps under load about 2-3°.


Where did you get that from? I'm going to be buying the EVGA GeForce GTX 970 4GB SSC ACX 2.0 and with having a micro case I don't have much room but that should fit well...


----------



## AlexMasse

Hi,

I own a Gigabyte GTX 970 G1 and am having some issue trying to overclock it. Actually, the issue seems to be related to the drivers because they crash (or stop responding) then recover when the card is pretty much on idle. The first tests were done with some older (but still recent) driver version, but I then updated to the latest version (GTX 980 ti one) as soon as I encountered the issue.

The first time the issue occurred, I had just finished a Heaven's benchmark without any problem with only voltage at +87 mV and TDP at 112% in MSI afterburner. I only wanted to see how much higher the core clock would get with only a slight overvoltage, but few minutes after the benchmark is over and the clocks, voltage and temperature have already dropped considerably, the drivers crashed and recovered. It happened like this a few times until I noticed the "force constant voltage" option was ticked in AB which seemed to solve the issue once I removed it ( I know it should only add more stability not the opposite).

I then played a little with the core and memory clocks to test the card's potential and of course it the drivers would crash if I pushed the clocks too high. Once I found something that looked like stable settings (now using continuous runs of heaven for an hour or so), I decided to test them in Far Cry 4 (1080p all maxed except shadows at ultra only) which went really smooth didn't crash for a couple of hours until I stop playing and everything goes back to idle. It is only then that the drivers crash again which is why I'm asking your opinions about what could be the issue.

Take note that I've been using this card at stock settings for a few months now and never had any issues of the sort, so it seems to happen only if I boost the voltage (1.25 V) through AB, then stress test the card for 5-10 mins without problems and let it go back to idle after.
I also just saw a similar thread where some GTX 970 owners mentioned getting driver crashes under light load like chrome.

Let me know if you need more informations.

Thank you for your help.

Alex


----------



## AngryGoldfish

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *rack04*
> 
> I'm in the market for a GTX 970 to replace my GTX 680. Do any of you have a clear picture on the crystal ball to know if now is a good time to purchase or will the price come down similar to the GTX 980 when the GTX 980 ti was launched?


We may see a 970 price drop when AMD release their 380 and 380X, but they would have to be £150-200 ($200-250) for it to be competitive as a 290X (which is going to be a 390X) is already available for less than a 970 with equal the performance.


----------



## flexy123

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Niteowl71*
> 
> Where did you get that from? I'm going to be buying the EVGA GeForce GTX 970 4GB SSC ACX 2.0 and with having a micro case I don't have much room but that should fit well...


It's "funny" because the VRMs on the EVGA card (and any other GTX 970 I know!) are not on the back end of the card like where this cooler is.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *AlexMasse*
> 
> Hi,
> 
> I own a Gigabyte GTX 970 G1 and am having some issue trying to overclock it. Actually, the issue seems to be related to the drivers because they crash (or stop responding) then recover when the card is pretty much on idle. The first tests were done with some older (but still recent) driver version, but I then updated to the latest version (GTX 980 ti one) as soon as I encountered the issue.
> 
> The first time the issue occurred, I had just finished a Heaven's benchmark without any problem with only voltage at +87 mV and TDP at 112% in MSI afterburner. I only wanted to see how much higher the core clock would get with only a slight overvoltage, but few minutes after the benchmark is over and the clocks, voltage and temperature have already dropped considerably, the drivers crashed and recovered. It happened like this a few times until I noticed the "force constant voltage" option was ticked in AB which seemed to solve the issue once I removed it ( I know it should only add more stability not the opposite).
> 
> I then played a little with the core and memory clocks to test the card's potential and of course it the drivers would crash if I pushed the clocks too high. Once I found something that looked like stable settings (now using continuous runs of heaven for an hour or so), I decided to test them in Far Cry 4 (1080p all maxed except shadows at ultra only) which went really smooth didn't crash for a couple of hours until I stop playing and everything goes back to idle. It is only then that the drivers crash again which is why I'm asking your opinions about what could be the issue.
> 
> Take note that I've been using this card at stock settings for a few months now and never had any issues of the sort, so it seems to happen only if I boost the voltage (1.25 V) through AB, then stress test the card for 5-10 mins without problems and let it go back to idle after.
> I also just saw a similar thread where some GTX 970 owners mentioned getting driver crashes under light load like chrome.
> 
> Let me know if you need more informations.
> 
> Thank you for your help.
> 
> Alex


The issue is that it is IMPOSSIBLE to overclock with Afterburner (or any external tool) without the lower CLKs becoming instable because those will not get the correct voltage.
The fact that you say forcing constant voltage solves this is just another proof for this.

Solutions for you:

* Get a modded bios for your card
or
* Get "Gigabyte OC Guru II" and specify a min. +offset voltage

And: STOP USING external tools to overclock your core clock.

The sad thing is that this issue is not known by many and since it only appears at lower clocks (when up/downclocking or in idle or whatever) it's not exactly obvious.


----------



## Wirerat

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *flexy123*
> 
> It's "funny" because the VRMs on the EVGA card (and any other GTX 970 I know!) are not on the back end of the card like where this cooler is.
> *The issue is that it is IMPOSSIBLE to overclock with Afterburner (or any external tool) without the lower CLKs becoming instable* because those will not get the correct voltage.
> The fact that you say forcing constant voltage solves this is just another proof for this.
> 
> Solutions for you:
> 
> * Get a modded bios for your card
> or
> * Get "Gigabyte OC Guru II" and specify a min. +offset voltage
> 
> And: STOP USING external tools to overclock your core.


Are u talking about your specific model 970?

I have never edited the voltage table and don't suggest anyone do it unless they know what thier doing.

Afterburner is all im using for voltage edits.


----------



## hurricane28

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *flexy123*
> 
> It's "funny" because the VRMs on the EVGA card (and any other GTX 970 I know!) are not on the back end of the card like where this cooler is.
> *The issue is that it is IMPOSSIBLE to overclock with Afterburner (or any external tool)* without the lower CLKs becoming instable because those will not get the correct voltage.
> The fact that you say forcing constant voltage solves this is just another proof for this.
> 
> Solutions for you:
> 
> * Get a modded bios for your card
> or
> * Get "Gigabyte OC Guru II" and specify a min. +offset voltage
> 
> And: STOP USING external tools to overclock your core clock.
> 
> The sad thing is that this issue is not known by many and since it only appears at lower clocks (when up/downclocking or in idle or whatever) it's not exactly obvious.


If this is true, how the heck did i manage to get 14K graphics score with ONLY Afterburner over clock...? I use After burner for years now without any issues at all.

as a matter a fact, Its well known that its one of the best overclocking software out there. Heck, its even one of the easiest software to use..

You obviously have no idea on what you are doing or how to over clock your GPU properly without the risk of damaging it.


----------



## reev3r

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *flexy123*
> 
> It's "funny" because the VRMs on the EVGA card (and any other GTX 970 I know!) are not on the back end of the card like where this cooler is.
> The issue is that it is IMPOSSIBLE to overclock with Afterburner (or any external tool) without the lower CLKs becoming instable because those will not get the correct voltage.
> The fact that you say forcing constant voltage solves this is just another proof for this.
> 
> Solutions for you:
> 
> * Get a modded bios for your card
> or
> * Get "Gigabyte OC Guru II" and specify a min. +offset volt age
> 
> And: STOP USING external tools to overclock your core clock.
> 
> The sad thing is that this issue is not known by many and since it only appears at lower clocks (when up/downclocking or in idle or whatever) it's not exactly obvious.


This is getting kind of ridiculous. It isn't IMPOSSIBLE! MOST people have their 970's overclock just fine without issue, I have a 970 overclocked using AB and Precision, as well, I have two friends with 970's that overclock and run fine. So stop it with your looney scare tactics!

Yes, some people experience problems, but most don't! Just stop man.


----------



## reev3r

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *hurricane28*
> 
> If this is true, how the heck did i manage to get 14K graphics score with ONLY Afterburner over clock...? I use After burner for years now without any issues at all.
> 
> as a matter a fact, Its well known that its one of the best overclocking software out there. Heck, its even one of the easiest software to use..
> 
> You obviously have no idea on what you are doing or how to over clock your GPU properly without the risk of damaging it.


Flexy123 has been stuck on this theme for weeks now, and despite having us request proof, he has only sent us to a page where most people ridiculed him, and at best some said "oh". He keeps rehashing it instead of just letting it go. Try not to encourage him. lol


----------



## hurricane28

Ah i see, so report him to a moderator if it bothers you.

I just don't like it when people spread such information that is based on their own incompetence and lack of knowledge.

Again, if he continues with these ridiculous claims and posting false information report him to a moderator.


----------



## Wirerat

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *reev3r*
> 
> Flexy123 has been stuck on this theme for weeks now, and despite having us request proof, he has only sent us to a page where most people ridiculed him, and at best some said "oh". He keeps rehashing it instead of just letting it go. Try not to encourage him. lol


yea its exhuasting reading it over and over. We need the miss information removed by a mod.

someone looking for info is gonna read that garbage and ruin a gpu.


----------



## Hequaqua

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Niteowl71*
> 
> Where did you get that from? I'm going to be buying the EVGA GeForce GTX 970 4GB SSC ACX 2.0 and with having a micro case I don't have much room but that should fit well...


ebay.

Here is just one listing.
http://www.ebay.com/itm/Dual-80-90MM-Fan-Rack-Mount-PC-PCI-Slot-Cover-Bracket-Video-Card-Cooling-Black/111677127981?_trksid=p2047675.c100011.m1850&_trkparms=aid%3D222007%26algo%3DSIC.MBE%26ao%3D1%26asc%3D31356%26meid%3D67234dd4fbef4ad6992da3b6d7f43883%26pid%3D100011%26rk%3D2%26rkt%3D10%26sd%3D271815059800

It takes about 10 working days from China. I wasn't in a big hurry. It will take either 80 or 90mm fans. I ran mine through a splitter to a fan controller, then set the speed using HWiNFO64.

As for AB causing issues. I don't think the software would be as popular as it is if it were damaging any GPU's. When I first starting benching and overclocking my card, that was all I used. I have since modded my bios(1481/[email protected]). I still use it to OC when I want to benchmark. AFAIK it has NEVER caused my card to crash. Only when I set the core/memory too high, and that isn't AB's fault.


----------



## flexy123

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Wirerat*
> 
> yea its exhuasting reading it over and over. We need the miss information removed by a mod.
> 
> someone looking for info is gonna read that garbage and ruin a gpu.


Nugh Wirerat et al.

What research have YOU done on the topic? Present it to us please.

I am not "repeating" "my" topic over and over, in fact I replied to the guy who had a problem and explained to him what is going on

How many people do you require until you "believe" this?

PS I thought we settled this a week ago and now we have the same people again ACTING if what I say is nonsense.
It's you guys who need to learn something. This is getting ridiculous.

The funny thing is..he (one of many having the problem) actually confirmed what's going on by saying that constant voltage solves the problem.
And you guys are STILL denying? Are you blind or do you have a personal, abstruse reason you want to not believe that this is the case?


----------



## flexy123

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *reev3r*
> 
> Flexy123 has been stuck on this theme for weeks now, and despite having us request proof, he has only sent us to a page where most people ridiculed him, and at best some said "oh". He keeps rehashing it instead of just letting it go. Try not to encourage him. lol


Yeah right. Let's just ignore people crashing at lower CLKs..that sure will help them.

Funny since I provided proof about a week ago, I DO HAVE THE PROOF because I measured voltages and provided multiple times ways how anyone can reproduce this.
Funny too since about a week ago you and some of the other "experts" here sounded like you understood what's going on and seemed interested and getting behind this..and now again ITS YOU crapping into this thread after I told a guy with the problem what is going on. It's people like you who need to "be removed" by a mod, obviously you're not interested in GTX970 and overclocking.


----------



## flexy123

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Wirerat*
> 
> yea its exhuasting reading it over and over. We need the miss information removed by a mod.
> 
> someone looking for info is gonna read that garbage and ruin a gpu.


Talking like someone who has no clue. You know, that would actually be ok with me since I dont expect anyone being an expert in bios modding, whatever.
But it's a different story then coming in there and claiming I am "spreading miss information" which "needs to be removed by a mod" and which "can ruin a GPU"

Seriously haven't seen such nonsense in a while.

By the way, I provided the guy a solution beyond bios modding, I told him about OC Guru and how it can fix his voltage problem. What's your problem with this?


----------



## flexy123

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *hurricane28*
> 
> As for AB causing issues. I don't think the software would be as popular as it is if it were damaging any GPU's. When I first starting benching and overclocking my card, that was all I used. I have since modded my bios(1481/[email protected]). I still use it to OC when I want to benchmark. AFAIK it has NEVER caused my card to crash. Only when I set the core/memory too high, and that isn't AB's fault.


Who ever claimed that A/B damages the GPU?

Yes A/B causes issues since any added clock on the core means that the lower clocks don't get sufficient voltage. Read again: LOWER clocks, not your maximum stable clock. If you run a bench and you don't throttle down to 70% or so you won't see anything of this issue. From that point of view it's irrelevant whether someone tells me he has 14K in Firestrike, it has nothing to do with this. The problem is at the lower clocks, in menus, between levels, using a browser etc...any time your card is not at it's maximum clock.


----------



## m0n4rch

@hurricane28
@reev3r
@Wirerat

But he's right. When you OC with Afterburner you don't only modify max clock, it's as if the whole boost table shifts towards your highest clock, and since each CLK is numbered and to each is assigned voltage range, you then have all clocks higher with the voltage range remaining the same.



Max table clock here is 1519.



See what happens when I increase it to 1607? Notice how, for example, CLK 47 is 1177 MHz with max table clock set to 1519 MHz, but then with 1607 MHz max table clock, clk 47 is now 1266 MHz, and the voltage assigned to clk 47 remains the same, and 1177 MHz is now clk 40 and gets less voltage. Obviously there's a high chance this will cause instability. Afterburner only gives you the option to increase max voltage.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *flexy123*
> 
> Nugh Wirerat et al.
> 
> What research have YOU done on the topic? Present it to us please.
> 
> I am not "repeating" "my" topic over and over, in fact I replied to the guy who had a problem and explained to him what is going on
> 
> How many people do you require until you "believe" this?
> 
> PS I thought we settled this a week ago and now we have the same people again ACTING if what I say is nonsense.
> It's you guys who need to learn something. This is getting ridiculous.
> 
> The funny thing is..he (one of many having the problem) actually confirmed what's going on by saying that constant voltage solves the problem.
> And you guys are STILL denying? Are you blind or do you have a personal, abstruse reason you want to not believe that this is the case?


Actually he said he unticked constant voltage and that helped. He also said it crashes on idle, and the clock on idle is not in the 35-74 clk range so I think his issue is something else.


----------



## blaze2210

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *flexy123*
> 
> Talking like someone who has no clue. You know, that would actually be ok with me since I dont expect anyone being an expert in bios modding, whatever.
> But it's a different story then coming in there and claiming I am "spreading miss information" which "needs to be removed by a mod" and which "can ruin a GPU"
> 
> Seriously haven't seen such nonsense in a while.
> 
> By the way, I provided the guy a solution beyond bios modding, *I told him about OC Guru and how it can fix his voltage problem*. What's your problem with this?


You relayed information that was previously posted in this thread, good for you.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *flexy123*
> 
> Yeah right. Let's just ignore people crashing at lower CLKs..that sure will help them.
> 
> Funny since I provided proof about a week ago, *I DO HAVE THE PROOF* because I measured voltages and provided multiple times ways how anyone can reproduce this.
> Funny too since about a week ago you and some of the other "experts" here sounded like you understood what's going on and seemed interested and getting behind this..and now again ITS YOU crapping into this thread after I told a guy with the problem what is going on. It's people like you who need to "be removed" by a mod, obviously you're not interested in GTX970 and overclocking.


I have repeatedly asked you for this proof, and you have *NEVER* posted anything that could even be confused for proof of what you're saying. You typed in some numbers and put some letters next to it, and called it "proof". No, that does not work as proof. We have been over this numerous times: Proof = screenshots. Stop asking people to take your claims on pure faith. Test your claim, take some screenshots, then you have something to back up your claims. It's not on anyone else to prove that what you are saying is true, that is purely your responsibility.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *flexy123*
> 
> Who ever claimed that A/B damages the GPU?
> 
> Yes A/B causes issues since any added clock on the core means that the lower clocks don't get sufficient voltage. Read again: LOWER clocks, not your maximum stable clock. If you run a bench and you don't throttle down to 70% or so you won't see anything of this issue. From that point of view it's irrelevant whether someone tells me he has 14K in Firestrike, it has nothing to do with this. The problem is at the lower clocks, in menus, between levels, using a browser etc...any time your card is not at it's maximum clock.


Again, limiting the power to the card, then you're surprised when it crashes. Seriously? Let's do an experiment: go into your motherboard's bios, set your vcore to 0.8v, without changing anything else, and let me know if your PC stays stable. I can answer that for you: no, it won't stay stable. Components like CPUs, RAM, and video cards have voltage requirements for their different speeds.


----------



## flexy123

Monarch,

thanks. Yes I totally oversaw he said he UNTICKED it, my bad









I assumed he is crashing when using a browser which *could* be related. If he is indeed crashing in idle, of course different story then.

Blaze, I don't need to test my claim. I KNOW this for a fact. Take it or leave it.

Monarch again,

the issue is actually getting worse the higher a card is overclocked out of the box. A good example is the SSC+ card from EVGA where the voltage table is another two notches shifted upwards so they get the pretty numbers on their box. (SC ACX2.0 1506.5 max in the table, SSC+ 1531.5) And of course they didn't adjust voltages to reflect this. Means that any added clock is even more likely to cause instability at the *lower* clocks.


----------



## AlexMasse

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *flexy123*
> 
> The issue is that it is IMPOSSIBLE to overclock with Afterburner (or any external tool) without the lower CLKs becoming instable because those will not get the correct voltage.
> The fact that you say forcing constant voltage solves this is just another proof for this.
> 
> Solutions for you:
> 
> * Get a modded bios for your card
> or
> * Get "Gigabyte OC Guru II" and specify a min. +offset voltage
> 
> And: STOP USING external tools to overclock your core clock.


What you are stating makes sense to me except I wouldn't go as far as saying it's impossible to achieve stable overclock using AB since many users reported they do. I will take a deeper look at idle voltages and see if they differ with and without AB overvolt.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *AlexMasse*
> 
> It happened like this a few times until I noticed the "force constant voltage" option was ticked in AB which seemed to solve the issue *once I removed it* ( I know it should only add more stability not the opposite).


Also wanted to clarify this because I see i was misunderstood (my english is still not very good), once I unchecked the "force constant voltage" option, it seemed to increase stability even though it is counter-intuitive, but it was most likely just an impression since it crashed again few hours later.

Thank you for your help flexy123 I will give the GB OC Guru a try to see if an offset voltage could fix my issues. I will also eventually get a bios mod for my card once I read a little more about it and have some more free time.


----------



## flexy123

>>
Again, limiting the power to the card, then you're surprised when it crashes. Seriously? Let's do an experiment: go into your motherboard's bios, set your vcore to 0.8v, without changing anything else, and let me know if your PC stays stable. I can answer that for you: no, it won't stay stable. Components like CPUs, RAM, and video cards have voltage requirements for their different speed
>>

It's actually the card's (BIOS) "job" to limit the power correctly, whether a card throttles or whether I force it with the power limit slider in A/B.
This is what the voltage table is for, this is how GPU Boost works.

So if I set P/T to 70% as a test, I am not "limiting power"...respective I would not have reason to believe that using the slider would "limit power" since in the table in the BIOS each clock has its assigned voltage. Problem: When vendors "superclock" their cards they only add clocks and shift the table (without adjusting the voltages)....and similar with adding clocks using Afterburner.

Differently: The card is not becoming unstable BECAUSE I am using the power limit slider, the card is becoming unstable since the clocks are added across the table without the voltages reflecting this for each clock. Otherwise I can't follow what you mean how I am supposedly "limiting power"? When I adjust the power limit, the card is supposed to jump up/down in the table...but with each CLK the "correct" voltage, I am not (deliberately) starving the card of power by doing this. But this is how you make it sound.


----------



## AlexMasse

@Monarch

Thanks alot for your demonstration on how boost clock tables are affected my a change in maximum core clock frequency, it explains alot and saved me the time to do it myself (or actually learn how to do it myself since I still have never played in a graphic card's BIOS). Although, please take note the issue showed itself for the first time before I even modified the core clock frequency as I said in my first post, all I did is overvolt (+87 mV) the card using AB's slider which results in higher full load voltage (1.25 V according to GPU-Z) and TDP slider. I still noticed it does increase maximum boost clock frequency so it might have the same effect that you just demonstrated.

Finally, when I said "idle" it wasn't exactly true because I was still using the computer with multiple programs open including chrome.


----------



## Hequaqua

OK. Perhaps I'm missing something in all of this.

I just flashed back to stock.

Applied AB to 70% PW. No problem with Heaven. Then, I applied my oc [email protected]%. No problem, other than starving the card of power. I added voltage via AB and ran it again....no problem.



It's funny that I get PWR Perfcap through out @ 70% PWR. If that isn't saying that it's not getting enough power, then what are the Perfcap reasons being listed.


----------



## duganator

So I'm currently running a g1 970 and I'm debating picking up another one or getting a 980ti. I play at 1440 p and want a 120/144 hZ panel, thoughts?


----------



## flexy123

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Hequaqua*
> 
> I just flashed back to stock.
> 
> Applied AB to 70% PW. No problem with Heaven. Then, I applied my oc [email protected]%. No problem, other than starving the card of power. I added voltage via AB and ran it again....no problem.
> 
> 
> 
> It's funny that I get PWR Perfcap through out @ 70% PWR. If that isn't saying that it's not getting enough power, then what are the Perfcap reasons being listed.


Not sure what you did there, but you should not be at your max OC when you run it at 70%. 70% so you should be at 1100ish or something not at your max OC? (Unless you have a crazy high TDP set in BIOS which would mean at 70% your card still maxes out??)


----------



## hurricane28

I really don't understand why people want to overclock their GPU/CPU's while they have no knowledge about its architecture or what they are doing and come here to have endless conversations about this without actually listen to knowledgeable people ..









The whole boost table shifts because you apply an overclock and the card is trying to reach your preordain target speed because its designed that way...

My previous GTX 660TI did the same thing.. it cannot add voltage at every difference clock speed automatically because its not designed that way.. you have to manually set the voltage for each other clock speed.

Its the same with CPU overclocking, you need to set voltage manually, the bios is not going to do that for you..


----------



## Hequaqua

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *flexy123*
> 
> Not sure what you did there, but you should not be at your max OC when you run it at 70%. 70% so you should be at 1100ish or something not at your max OC? (Unless you have a crazy high TDP set in BIOS which would mean at 70% your card still maxes out??)


The first part of the graph was at stock. I think the core was around 1250. That was the stock bios, no power table or voltage changes. I just set the PW limit to 70%.

Here is a run with my modded bios:


No Perfcap reasons.


----------



## blaze2210

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *flexy123*
> 
> >>
> Again, limiting the power to the card, then you're surprised when it crashes. Seriously? Let's do an experiment: go into your motherboard's bios, set your vcore to 0.8v, without changing anything else, and let me know if your PC stays stable. I can answer that for you: no, it won't stay stable. Components like CPUs, RAM, and video cards have voltage requirements for their different speed
> >>
> 
> It's actually the card's (BIOS) "job" to limit the power correctly, whether a card throttles or whether I force it with the power limit slider in A/B.
> This is what the voltage table is for, this is how GPU Boost works.
> 
> So if I set P/T to 70% as a test, I am not "limiting power"...respective I would not have reason to believe that using the slider would "limit power" since in the table in the BIOS each clock has its assigned voltage. Problem: When vendors "superclock" their cards they only add clocks and shift the table (without adjusting the voltages)....and similar with adding clocks using Afterburner.
> 
> Differently: The card is not becoming unstable BECAUSE I am using the power limit slider, the card is becoming unstable since the clocks are added across the table without the voltages reflecting this for each clock. Otherwise I can't follow what you mean how I am supposedly "limiting power"? When I adjust the power limit, the card is supposed to jump up/down in the table...but with each CLK the "correct" voltage, I am not (deliberately) starving the card of power by doing this. But this is how you make it sound.


I'm not having this discussion with you anymore, it's become very circular. If you continue to refuse to provide proof regarding your claims, you are effectively keeping this particular topic from progressing. Find these "tons" of people who are having this issue, and get some links or something - preferably to threads or sources that were not created by you to support your own claim.


----------



## AngryGoldfish

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *duganator*
> 
> So I'm currently running a g1 970 and I'm debating picking up another one or getting a 980ti. I play at 1440 p and want a 120/144 hZ panel, thoughts?


That's the debate I'm having in my head. Well, actually, I'm not debating whether to get a second 970 since I know I don't want that. I've not been that happy with the 970 so far, to be honest. If I can afford it, I'll buy a 980ti later this year after selling my 970 and old 770 and then a 1440p monitor. However, with the way things are looking right now, I might not be able to. it would cost me almost €1900 for a 980ti Classified and the Acer IPS 144hz 1440p monitor. That is insane.


----------



## flexy123

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Hequaqua*
> 
> The first part of the graph was at stock. I think the core was around 1250. That was the stock bios, no power table or voltage changes. I just set the PW limit to 70%.
> 
> Here is a run with my modded bios:
> 
> 
> No Perfcap reasons.


Asked differently (this with STOCK bios)......if you run stock bios and you put P/L down to, say, 70% and you get to 1100 or 1200 and then if you use stock bios and apply your +OC with A/B, then throttle down until you get to the same frequency, and you see the SAME voltage?

Because I definitely do not. The higher the OC with A/B, the less voltage I am getting at one particular clock when I compare.


----------



## flexy123

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *blaze2210*
> 
> I'm not having this discussion with you anymore, it's become very circular. If you continue to refuse to provide proof regarding your claims, you are effectively keeping this particular topic from progressing. Find these "tons" of people who are having this issue, and get some links or something - preferably to threads or sources that were not created by you to support your own claim.


I was actually not even intending to continue this discussion since (OBVIOUSLY!) here in this thread it doesn't get too constructive. But this is ok since I understand this not a BIOS editing thread!

However, then for god's sake if I tell someone who has problems not to use A/B I also don't expect three or more people coming in and replying something entirely counterproductive. If I tell the guy to use a bios mod or OC Guru...and he tells us....it doesn't work...GOOD. I think I have the same "right" as anyone else here to give my input if someone has problems, based on my own experiences. And my experience is that using A/B causes instability. (I sure don't have some magic card which behaves differently than other cards.)


----------



## kaiund

Yep, flexy123 is right on this one. The thing is, you can use afterburner to overclock your card and never notice the problem because it doesn't affect gpu intensive games (when the card max out the clock and voltage). It only happens in games that have a low gpu utilization, like cs:go, dota 2 or league of legends. It's a fairly common problem, and a lot of people that play these games, including myself, has encountered this issue. In my case, all games and benchmarks are fine (even looped the demo of firestrike for one hour, just to make sure the oc was stable) but in cs:go i was getting random crashes, sometimes a grey screen (which in a competitive match can be really annoying), but sometimes the game crashed and the frames dropped absurdly (300fps to 20~30), making me restart the game and reconnect to the match. The only way that i managed to fix this and still having the oc on the card, was with a bios mod.

Here and

__
https://www.reddit.com/r/2tzj6d/gtx_970_crash_with_low_gpu_utilization_bios/
 you guys can find more people that have the same problem.


----------



## flexy123

Thanks for those links!


----------



## blaze2210

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *flexy123*
> 
> I was actually not even intending to continue this discussion since (OBVIOUSLY!) here in this thread it doesn't get too constructive. But this is ok since I understand this not a BIOS editing thread!
> 
> However, then for god's sake if I tell someone who has problems not to use A/B I also don't expect three or more people coming in and replying something entirely counterproductive. If I tell the guy to use a bios mod or OC Guru...and he tells us....it doesn't work...GOOD. I think I have the same "right" as anyone else here to give my input if someone has problems, based on my own experiences. And my experience is that using A/B causes instability. (I sure don't have some magic card which behaves differently than other cards.)


Your experience with Afterburner should translate into this: you apparently have no idea what you're talking about. Please stop advising people against using a program that LITERALLY tons of people use with success. You're right, you _can_ help people out with your experiences - provided that you came to accurate conclusions during the course of your testing, and can verify your results.

If your solution is to tell people new to overclocking that they should jump straight to modding their BIOS, then maybe you should reconsider the advice you give. I have not once seen you warn anyone about flashing their BIOS. In fact, I have seen multiple posts from you claiming that modding the BIOS is the "safer" and "proper" way to overclock a card. The moral of this is that I believe your advice is flawed, and is based on the results of what I'm assuming were faulty testing methods, unstable hardware, or unstable settings.

*A quote taken from one of the posted links above: "It's also worth pointing out it only really happens at limit of an overclock. if you drop down by say 20mhz you'll be fine. " That essentially translates into your settings being unstable. Back your OC down 20mhz and solve your issue.*


----------



## m0n4rch

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *blaze2210*
> 
> Your experience with Afterburner should translate into this: you apparently have no idea what you're talking about. Please stop advising people against using a program that LITERALLY tons of people use with success. You're right, you _can_ help people out with your experiences - provided that you came to accurate conclusions during the course of your testing, and can verify your results.
> 
> If your solution is to tell people new to overclocking that they should jump straight to modding their BIOS, then maybe you should reconsider the advice you give. I have not once seen you warn anyone about flashing their BIOS. In fact, I have seen multiple posts from you claiming that modding the BIOS is the "safer" and "proper" way to overclock a card. The moral of this is that I believe your advice is flawed, and is based on the results of what I'm assuming were faulty testing methods, unstable hardware, or unstable settings.


Well it's true that you'd need to mod the bios to properly overclock the GPU. Otherwise it throttles and there's a high chance it will be unstable at lower clocks. He did, however, tell the guy he can use OC Guru as well. There's no proof needed, we know how boost works, and of course you'll crash if the voltage is too low at lower clocks. What kind of proof do you want? I don't get it.


----------



## flexy123

Give it up blaze, seriously. I am done talking about bios editing here.

That it is more of a problem at high OC's, I already said last week. This doesn't make what I said less true. Stop assuming others are ignorant or "uneducated" because it's something you didn't hear before or you didn't spend time on yet. My settings are not "unstable", how often do I (and now also some others month ago) have to repeat it's how A/B and Boost interact what causes the instability? You're desperately wanting me to look like an idiot who doesn't know what he's talking about......but it's you who look like the fool here the more you want to push this "he doesn't know what he's talking about" nonsense there. And...uhm..as an "enthusiast", what advice is "back down your OC"....if you see there is a way to actually max out cards where you do NOT have to back down an OC? Wasn't it you being interested in OCing? If this was the case..shouldn't you be interested in this, rather than deliberately trying to make what has been shown as "not true"? Also, I didn't advise the guy to just mod his BIOS, in fact I am thankful that last week the other guy come in giving the tip with OC Guru, which can be a solution for all those who don't want to mod their bios.

Seriously people...stop it with the kindergarten here....for god's sake..... <--- this includes me and everyone!!


----------



## hazard99

Does anyone know what the max rpm of the msi gtx 970 gaming 4g is? Ive been using after burner to manage fan speed but id rather not use it.


----------



## Hequaqua

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *hazard99*
> 
> Does anyone know what the max rpm of the msi gtx 970 gaming 4g is? Ive been using after burner to manage fan speed but id rather not use it.


About 2250+/-:


----------



## StonedAlex

Anyone know if it's ok to remove the serial number sticker on the back of ASUS graphics cards?

I pulled the sticker off of my 970 several months ago when I first got it, now I'm thinking about selling the card on ebay and I want to make sure they will still honor the warranty if the buyer ever needs to RMA. I still have both the sticker that was on the card, and the one on the box, but the sticker that was on the card has lost most of it's stickiness and wont stick firmly to the card without some tape.


----------



## flexy123

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *StonedAlex*
> 
> Anyone know if it's ok to remove the serial number sticker on the back of ASUS graphics cards?
> 
> I pulled the sticker off of my 970 several months ago when I first got it, now I'm thinking about selling the card on ebay and I want to make sure they will still honor the warranty if the buyer ever needs to RMA. I still have both the sticker that was on the card, and the one on the box, but the sticker that was on the card has lost most of it's stickiness and wont stick firmly to the card without some tape.


TBH I would just use some glue or clear tape and leave the sticker on. I know with EVGA it's a big no-no to remove the sticker so I wouldn't be surprised this being the case with Asus as well...


----------



## Moparman

_U7_asus is the worst company in the entire world when it comes to doing an rma. I'm going to tell you good luck with gettin a warranty on that card now especially since you've tampered with it as they it


----------



## End3R

Random noob question, and I assume the answer is yet, but is it ok to leave the plastic covers on where you would connect an sli bridge or would they be at risk of melting?


----------



## AngryGoldfish

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *End3R*
> 
> Random noob question, and I assume the answer is yet, but is it ok to leave the plastic covers on where you would connect an sli bridge or would they be at risk of melting?


The SLI connectors should not get hot. I've always left the protectors on.


----------



## End3R

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *AngryGoldfish*
> 
> The SLI connectors should not get hot. I've always left the protectors on.


Awesome, I figured so but just wanted to double check


----------



## DeathAngel74

new 353.12 hotfix driver is out. Not that it will actually fix anything, lol.
http://nvidia.custhelp.com/app/answers/detail/a_id/3676


----------



## EarlZ

What flexy123 is saying about the lower clock range getting lower voltages as you increase your clock range was true for 1 of the 2 780's I had. I was playing Final Fantasy 14 before and I would get crashing or artifacts unless I set the card to run at Max performance ( forcing the highest clocks & voltages constantly ) I reported this issue to skyn3t & I remember this was the conclusion he gave me and provided me with another bios has the voltages increased and have my overclocking fixed and only control power target in AB.

But anyway, moving forward. Does anyone have a modded G1 bios they can share?


----------



## m0n4rch

Damn these things are power hungry when overclocked. I've increased TDP to 300W and it needs more at 1590 MHz.


----------



## EarlZ

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *m0n4rch*
> 
> Damn these things are power hungry when overclocked. I've increased TDP to 300W and it needs more at 1590 MHz.


What game are you running ? I've never seen my card go over 85% TDP


----------



## m0n4rch

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *EarlZ*
> 
> What game are you running ? I've never seen my card go over 85% TDP


With stock TDP, it sometimes went over 100% a bit (~250W) and then throttled in Witcher 3. In BF4 it jumped to 115% with explosions on screen only. Throttled in Firestrike 1.1 as well at over 100% as well. This is with +87 mV (1.262), 1590 MHz. What is your voltage and clock?
Now with increased TDP and power limit, I haven't seen it hit 300W in Witcher 3 so far, it hits the limit in BF4 with explosions on screen and hits the TDP in Firestrike.
So I guess my issue with GPU throttling was TDP, not temps.


----------



## hazard99

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Hequaqua*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *hazard99*
> 
> Does anyone know what the max rpm of the msi gtx 970 gaming 4g is? Ive been using after burner to manage fan speed but id rather not use it.
> 
> 
> 
> About 2250+/-:
Click to expand...

Thank you.


----------



## Hequaqua

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *hazard99*
> 
> Thank you.


No problem and your welcome.


----------



## DeathAngel74

No throttling @ 1620/8000/1.3125v


----------



## m0n4rch

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DeathAngel74*
> 
> No throttling @ 1620/8000/1.3125v


Do you play Witcher 3, BF4? Did you test it in Firestrike? I'm hitting 300W in firestrike and it's throttling.


----------



## DeathAngel74

TW3 and Fire Strike yes.


----------



## EarlZ

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *m0n4rch*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *EarlZ*
> 
> What game are you running ? I've never seen my card go over 85% TDP
> 
> 
> 
> With stock TDP, it sometimes went over 100% a bit (~250W) and then throttled in Witcher 3. In BF4 it jumped to 115% with explosions on screen only. Throttled in Firestrike 1.1 as well at over 100% as well. This is with +87 mV (1.262), 1590 MHz. What is your voltage and clock?
> Now with increased TDP and power limit, I haven't seen it hit 300W in Witcher 3 so far, it hits the limit in BF4 with explosions on screen and hits the TDP in Firestrike.
> So I guess my issue with GPU throttling was TDP, not temps.
Click to expand...

I play a lot of Witcher 3 and I have the Power % monitored via MSI AB through OSD and I've never seen it pass 85% even on the graph history and its the same with Firestrike. My card boosts to 1418 and they have about 1.218v (topcard) 1.200v (bottomcard)

I ran a quick 3 loops of firestorm and it shows me my tax TDP is 80.1% durign that time and performane cap reason Vrel.SLI ( no clue what that means )


----------



## m0n4rch

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *EarlZ*
> 
> I play a lot of Witcher 3 and I have the Power % monitored via MSI AB through OSD and I've never seen it pass 85% even on the graph history and its the same with Firestrike. My card boosts to 1418 and they have about 1.218v (topcard) 1.200v (bottomcard)


1418 is stock clock speed so it makes sense. Mine's at 1590.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DeathAngel74*
> 
> TW3 and Fire Strike yes.


So my GPU pulls more power at lesser clock speed and voltage... What's your graphics score in Firestrike?


----------



## DeathAngel74

http://www.3dmark.com/3dm/7015791

Fire Strike 1620/4001, 1.275v, 49C


Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!






http://www.3dmark.com/3dm/6851504

Valley Benchmark 1620/4001 1.275v, 53C


Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!








Catzilla 1080p


Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


----------



## flexy123

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *m0n4rch*
> 
> With stock TDP, it sometimes went over 100% a bit (~250W) and then throttled in Witcher 3. In BF4 it jumped to 115% with explosions on screen only. Throttled in Firestrike 1.1 as well at over 100% as well. This is with +87 mV (1.262), 1590 MHz. What is your voltage and clock?
> Now with increased TDP and power limit, I haven't seen it hit 300W in Witcher 3 so far, it hits the limit in BF4 with explosions on screen and hits the TDP in Firestrike.
> So I guess my issue with GPU throttling was TDP, not temps.


Are you sure your card NEEDS the 1.262V?

I have a crappy EVGA with ASIC 72% and found it runs 1506 at 1.200V (1.212V is the max for those cards anway).

This with +/- 200W, in fact barely every over 200W tested in Heaven, GTA V etc. Not sure whether I would want to run 80+/- mhz more at the cost of 100W...

Ah..."Firestrike Demo" is ALWAYS throttling...TBH I ignore this







Nothing else is throttling.


----------



## blaze2210




----------



## m0n4rch

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DeathAngel74*
> 
> http://www.3dmark.com/3dm/7015791
> 
> Fire Strike 1620/4001, 1.275v, 49C
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> http://www.3dmark.com/3dm/6851504
> 
> Valley Benchmark 1620/4001 1.275v, 53C
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Catzilla 1080p
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


http://www.3dmark.com/3dm/7192779

Ok same score in Firestrike. That's odd. This with core at 1590 and memory clock at 1913 MHz (Hynix -_-). Result is invalid cause I skipped the demo.
I get much lower score in valley cause of the memory.


----------



## flexy123

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *blaze2210*
> 
> Or is that the point where Nvidia/Oc Software gets some hate mail for not automatically stabilizing the OC?


Do you think that NV or card manufacturer X cares for overclocking? What they care is for "out-of-the-box" max boost speed for advertising, NOT for OCing beyond that with 3rd party tools.
I they would care they would have adjusted the voltages in BIOS long ago.

You constantly bring up like I am blaming A/B even though I am using A/B for...many, many years. I am not "blaming" AB, I am just pointing out it doesn't work 100% reliably with Boost. It's not Afterburner's fault and I don't even think it's Nvidias or any manufacturers fault since for them, officially "overclocking" doesn't even exist. Not even the advertised boosts are in fact guaranteed. In other words, we're on our own if we want to max out those cards.


----------



## EarlZ

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *m0n4rch*
> 
> 1418 is stock clock speed so it makes sense. Mine's at 1590.


Can you run firestrike at stock speeds and post how much max TDP its pulling ?


----------



## DeathAngel74

250000
250000
is stock TDP, table 1

Mine is modded TDP
300000
300000


----------



## EarlZ

double post


----------



## m0n4rch

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *flexy123*
> 
> Are you sure your card NEEDS the 1.262V?
> 
> I have a crappy EVGA with ASIC 72% and found it runs 1506 at 1.200V (1.212V is the max for those cards anway).
> 
> This with +/- 200W, in fact barely every over 200W tested in Heaven, GTA V etc. Not sure whether I would want to run 80+/- mhz more at the cost of 100W...
> 
> Ah..."Firestrike Demo" is ALWAYS throttling...TBH I ignore this
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Nothing else is throttling.


When I tested it in Valley at lower voltage it crashed. 77.5% ASIC here.


----------



## EarlZ

Single GPU 1509 Core

Firestrike_SingleGPU.PNG 351k .PNG file


SLI 1509 Core

Firestrike_SLI.PNG 343k .PNG file


Can anyone confirm if the scores are where they are? I feel the SLI scores seem a little to low


----------



## Wirerat

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *flexy123*
> 
> Talking like someone who has no clue. You know, that would actually be ok with me since I dont expect anyone being an expert in bios modding, whatever.
> But it's a different story then coming in there and claiming I am "spreading miss information" which "needs to be removed by a mod" and which "can ruin a GPU"
> 
> Seriously haven't seen such nonsense in a while.
> 
> By the way, I provided the guy a solution beyond bios modding, I told him about OC Guru and how it can fix his voltage problem. What's your problem with this?


no proof? I said many times already.

*I never edited the voltage table in bios.*

My evga gtx 970 only has the power limit adjusted in bios.

my AB settings are +100 core and +500 mem.

my card boosts to 1538mhz and its completely stable at all power states.

I will say it again. I never touched that voltage table.

If you were right my card would have issues since I made all the OC in afterburner.

Post a link of a review site suggesting OC Genie over Afterburner please? I see afterburner or evga precision suggestd in all the guides.

Your one evga gpu does not represent every gtx 970. Who knows how screwed up your machine is.

You are spouting "facts" without scientific data to back it up.

How many different gtx 970s have you tested? It would be different if you were reporting your findings on your GPU. You are claiming they all behave that way then correcting everyone with a question.


----------



## rtikphox

Anybody know the workaround to get EVGA Nvidia 970 ACX 2.0 SC to work on a Asus P9X79E-WS motherboard? I've tried everything from fast boot to enabling/disabling CSM. no luck.


----------



## Wirerat

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *rtikphox*
> 
> Anybody know the workaround to get EVGA Nvidia 970 ACX 2.0 SC to work on a Asus P9X79E-WS motherboard? I've tried everything from fast boot to enabling/disabling CSM. no luck.


you are on the latest motherboard bios?


----------



## rtikphox

yes 1602.


----------



## hertz9753

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *rtikphox*
> 
> Anybody know the workaround to get EVGA Nvidia 970 ACX 2.0 SC to work on a Asus P9X79E-WS motherboard? I've tried everything from fast boot to enabling/disabling CSM. no luck.


Turn off the onboard GPU in your CPU?


----------



## rtikphox

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *hertz9753*
> 
> Turn off the onboard GPU in your CPU?


My mobo doesn't have onboard graphics. The 970 is not a dud it works in my AMD system (MSI 790fx-gd70). My AMD 5850 works on the first and 2nd blue slots meanwhile I get a DIAG_VGA led error.


----------



## hertz9753

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *rtikphox*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *hertz9753*
> 
> Turn off the onboard GPU in your CPU?
> 
> 
> 
> My mobo doesn't have onboard graphics. The 970 is not a dud it works in my AMD system (MSI 790fx-gd70). My AMD 5850 works on the first and 2nd blue slots meanwhile I get a DIAG_VGA led error.
Click to expand...

Which CPU do have installed in the the MB? It's in the CPU not the MB. Disable it it in the bios.


----------



## rtikphox

i7 3930k


----------



## flexy123

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Wirerat*
> 
> no proof? I said many times already.
> 
> *I never edited the voltage table in bios.*
> 
> My evga gtx 970 only has the power limit adjusted in bios.
> 
> my AB settings are +100 core and +500 mem.
> 
> my card boosts to 1538mhz and its completely stable at all power states.
> 
> I will say it again. I never touched that voltage table.
> 
> If you were right my card would have issues since I made all the OC in afterburner.
> 
> Post a link of a review site suggesting OC Genie over Afterburner please? I see afterburner or evga precision suggestd in all the guides.
> 
> Your one evga gpu does not represent every gtx 970. Who knows how screwed up your machine is.
> 
> You are spouting "facts" without scientific data to back it up.
> 
> How many different gtx 970s have you tested? It would be different if you were reporting your findings on your GPU. You are claiming they all behave that way then correcting everyone with a question.


I have a EVGA SC ACX2.0 and it boost (stock) only to 1367. My OC is +140 if I were to do it with A/B. It's very well possible (and actually likely) that the +100 are still ok so it doesn't shift the table too much to cause obvious instability. As someone else mentioned, maybe -20 is already enough to get it somewhat stable across the table. All I know is that although my OC is tested 1506 stable in games and Heaveb, getting to 1506 with A/B as soon as I start Heaven it's already crapping out. It may also well possible that cards with other VRMs behave differently. My facts are proven by my own findings (all I need to do is flash stock bios and use A/B to get to my 1506) and numerous ("tons", whatever) similar reports of instability by others.

If I use a modded BIOS with 1506 as my max clock and "proper" table, my card is entirely stable across all clocks and power states. (70% seems otherwise to be some critical range, like 1000ish, 1100ish). I have no reason to believe that my card is something "special" or it's an issue only with my specific card. If I wouldn't know it better I would probably use A/B, OC it with AB to like, 1480 or so and call it a day and then think the card only does 1480. Obviously, the higher the overclock w/ A/B the more apparent the problem is.

>>
without scientific data
>>

How much "scientific data" do you need? Isn't looking at graphs, freqs and voltages enough? It's not too hard. Overclocked with A/B, particular freqs, say 1100ish get less voltages as compared to stock. This can be reproduced and this is how boost works. (The "normal" and proper behavor would be that the card switches CLKs and voltages with each increase or decrease. This is what the voltage and boost tables are for, they tell the card what voltage for which particular clock. If I add +140 in A/B, it overrides all this, the card is not aware of this, so to speak. It doesn't switch to a higher clock entry because I give it more clks, it stays at the old clock entry. An overclock of +140 for example would require 11 notches in voltage up, spoken differently: Say the card goes to 1100ish, it would need significantly more V at this clock because the 1100 now has become 1240...but the card still only gives the voltage it assigned to 1100.


----------



## hertz9753

I would like you guys to the stop the...

To many people claiming to know things and ask questions.

Put hardware in the sig. Mine would be 5 rigs if I posted all of them. I think I just had a mini rant...









cheescake anyone?


----------



## kl6mk6

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *EarlZ*
> 
> Single GPU 1509 Core
> 
> Firestrike_SingleGPU.PNG 351k .PNG file
> 
> 
> SLI 1509 Core
> 
> Firestrike_SLI.PNG 343k .PNG file
> 
> 
> Can anyone confirm if the scores are where they are? I feel the SLI scores seem a little to low


Those scores seem decent, though you should use your validation link instead of screen shots so we can see what you're using. Like this...

http://www.3dmark.com/3dm/6762816?

This is mine with CPU at 4.7GHZ and GPUs at 1480MHzx8210MHz.

Edit: My memory is at 2133MHz BTW
Edit2: Had my GPU clocks wrong.


----------



## EarlZ

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kl6mk6*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *EarlZ*
> 
> Single GPU 1509 Core
> 
> Firestrike_SingleGPU.PNG 351k .PNG file
> 
> 
> SLI 1509 Core
> 
> Firestrike_SLI.PNG 343k .PNG file
> 
> 
> Can anyone confirm if the scores are where they are? I feel the SLI scores seem a little to low
> 
> 
> 
> Those scores seem decent, though you should use your validation link instead of screen shots so we can see what you're using. Like this...
> 
> http://www.3dmark.com/3dm/6762816?
> 
> This is mine with CPU at 4.7GHZ and GPUs at 1480MHzx8210MHz.
> 
> Edit: My memory is at 2133MHz BTW
> Edit2: Had my GPU clocks wrong.
Click to expand...

Im guessing that extra mem clocks is the one beating my score?


----------



## kl6mk6

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *EarlZ*
> 
> Im guessing that extra mem clocks is the one beating my score?


Yeah, firestrike results are also fairly CPU and memory dependent. What are your speeds on those?


----------



## EarlZ

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kl6mk6*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *EarlZ*
> 
> Im guessing that extra mem clocks is the one beating my score?
> 
> 
> 
> Yeah, firestrike results are also fairly CPU and memory dependent. What are your speeds on those?
Click to expand...

CPU is at 4.4Ghz & just stock clocks on the 970's memory


----------



## flexy123

11341
- Graphics 13330
- Physics 12427
- Combined 5042

Here.

With GTX [email protected], +420 Mem. [email protected]

Darn it still seems to throttle at some points but too lazy to increase TDP and flash a new bios. Could've sworn I had 12k once but maybe I am fantasizing.
This with 1.200V.

So I guess with 1.26V or so this MIGHT indeed use 300W....gasp...


----------



## m0n4rch

http://www.3dmark.com/3dm/7197973

13453 graphics score.1530 MHz core, 1913 memory. Voltage +50 mV. It pulled max power (290W) at one point in Firestrike demo but it didn't throttle. If I OC to 1590, it throttles a lot. It happens in Witcher 3 as well, so not just Firestrike.


----------



## AngryGoldfish

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *EarlZ*
> 
> What flexy123 is saying about the lower clock range getting lower voltages as you increase your clock range was true for 1 of the 2 780's I had. I was playing Final Fantasy 14 before and I would get crashing or artifacts unless I set the card to run at Max performance ( forcing the highest clocks & voltages constantly ) I reported this issue to skyn3t & I remember this was the conclusion he gave me and provided me with another bios has the voltages increased and have my overclocking fixed and only control power target in AB.
> 
> But anyway, moving forward. Does anyone have a modded G1 bios they can share?


Just in case you don't know (I don't mean to preach to the choir), don't flash this BIOS. If you want to try the settings out, extract your own BIOS and use BIOS Tweaker to change the values yourself. Triple check the numbers are all OK and then flash your original BIOS that has been modified, maybe after confirming with people here.

This is the DP version, which means it's for the DVI-I port.

N970G14DP.F51-Mod.zip 176k .zip file


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *EarlZ*
> 
> Single GPU 1509 Core
> 
> Firestrike_SingleGPU.PNG 351k .PNG file
> 
> 
> SLI 1509 Core
> 
> Firestrike_SLI.PNG 343k .PNG file
> 
> 
> Can anyone confirm if the scores are where they are? I feel the SLI scores seem a little to low


I can't compare the SLI scores, but overclock your VRAM to 7600-7800Mhz and re-run the tests. My top graphics score with 1550/7800Mhz is 13509-this is not game stable. My silicon can go high in frequency (except the memory), but it doesn't translate to high scores. Many are getting higher results with lower overclocks. It's the way it is.


----------



## blaze2210

I flashed my BIOS back to completely stock, restarted PC, opened Afterburner and set Power Target to 70%, then ran Firestrike. My cards were completely stable during the benchmark, and are still completely stable now. It was, however, bouncing off of the neutered Power Limit. Power management is set to "Adaptive" in the NVidia Control Panel, by the way. Is there some detail I missed for this test? Seems like my cards are not crashing....









I got a semi-decent score, EVGA 970 SSC SLI @ 70% Power Target with stock BIOS:
http://www.3dmark.com/3dm/7200609



NOTE: The Time Inaccurate error with the results is, in fact, caused by skipping the demo. I managed to actually let it play this time.









970 SSC SLI @ Default Power Limit with stock BIOS:
http://www.3dmark.com/3dm/7200772


----------



## ValValdesky

So anyone has managed to figure out what is this OC Mode?


----------



## AngryGoldfish

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ValValdesky*
> 
> So anyone has managed to figure out what is this OC Mode?


That is new to me. I've never seen that mentioned anywhere. I have a G1 Gaming from Christmas 2014. Rev 1.1.


----------



## flexy123

If it doesn't have a dual bios with "OC mode", does it come with some type of software (OC Guru etc.) and the "OC Mode" is probably some preset you can activate? Just guessing. So or so...it's of course more marketing than anything else.


----------



## Phaster89

gigabyte g1 gaming or evga ftw acx 2.0?


----------



## CODELESS

gigabyte g1 gaming


----------



## CODELESS

oh guys, for all thats on about the OC thign from gigabyte

Edit, installed the latest OC guru .


----------



## Mr-Dark

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *CODELESS*
> 
> oh guys, for all thats on about the OC thign from gigabyte
> 
> Edit, installed the latest OC guru .


This setting give you auto oc over the stock ?


----------



## CODELESS

Yes , when i ticked the box it overclocked my card auto , by 25 MHz on the clock. Nothing els changed .


----------



## Mr-Dark

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *CODELESS*
> 
> Yes , when i ticked the box it overclocked my card auto , by 25 MHz on the clock. Nothing els changed .


Okay thx


----------



## EarlZ

I have a clarification about increasing the TDP bios / AB

Say for example the card has 200watts max TDP and your game uses that 100Watts, so GPU Power % on MSI AB shows 50% right?
If we double the cards TDP to 400watts max TDP and the same game uses 100Watts, will GPU Power % show 25% ?

How about by adjusting the sliders on AB if the TDP will they show the same thing or will it go over 100% e.g, 112% ?


----------



## DeathAngel74

I used to just max the voltage and power slider out.


----------



## m0n4rch

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *EarlZ*
> 
> I have a clarification about increasing the TDP bios / AB
> 
> Say for example the card has 200watts max TDP and your game uses that 100Watts, so GPU Power % on MSI AB shows 50% right?
> If we double the cards TDP to 400watts max TDP and the same game uses 100Watts, will GPU Power % show 25% ?
> 
> How about by adjusting the sliders on AB if the TDP will they show the same thing or will it go over 100% e.g, 112% ?


GPU power % is based on Def value in table #6. So if you set higher wattage there, GPU power % will be lower, yes. When you increase PL in Afterburner you're allowing the GPU to draw more power than default (>100%) and it will go up to the Max value set in table 6.


----------



## EarlZ

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *m0n4rch*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *EarlZ*
> 
> I have a clarification about increasing the TDP bios / AB
> 
> Say for example the card has 200watts max TDP and your game uses that 100Watts, so GPU Power % on MSI AB shows 50% right?
> If we double the cards TDP to 400watts max TDP and the same game uses 100Watts, will GPU Power % show 25% ?
> 
> How about by adjusting the sliders on AB if the TDP will they show the same thing or will it go over 100% e.g, 112% ?
> 
> 
> 
> GPU power % is based on Def value in table #6. So if you set higher wattage there, GPU power % will be lower, yes. When you increase PL in Afterburner you're allowing the GPU to draw more power than default (>100%) and it will go up to the Max value set in table 6.
Click to expand...

So I had my bios edited by Cyclops on his thread, I just need some clarification on how this added TDP works.

By leaving the slider at 100% Power in MSI-AB I would suppose I still get the default 250W from the G1 gaming board?
The sliders now go upto 140% so if I bump it to max that would be the only time that I can get the benefit of the increased TDP from the modded bios?
If i have my slider at 140% and say a situation comes up that the power % goes to 110%, Id assume the card will still get enough power since we have an extra 40% ? (im trying to understand how the graph works)


----------



## revro

so how does the 970 3.5gb handle? is there some checkbox in newer driver that would restrict usage only to the 3.584gb so it doesnt lead to hickups and stutter? smile.gif
havent updated driver in few months lol

thanks


----------



## ValValdesky

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *revro*
> 
> so how does the 970 3.5gb handle? is there some checkbox in newer driver that would restrict usage only to the 3.584gb so it doesnt lead to hickups and stutter? smile.gif
> havent updated driver in few months lol
> 
> thanks


"- Players using the NVIDIA GeForce GTX 970 graphics card have been reporting framerate
issues. We regret to inform that this graphics card is not fully compatible with the game due to
manufacturing issues. This is not something we can fix, and we apologize for any inconvenience. "

Akiba's Trip


----------



## sebastianthelab

3d Mark Firestrike Performance -> *14.237* with 1.25v core voltage!

http://postimg.org/image/3ly17b4gj/
http://postimg.org/image/3ly17b4gj/[/url

*3D MARK 2011 PERFORMANCE*

*970 GTX (250 watt tdp bios) -> 18.755*
NVIDIA GeForce GTX 970 video card benchmark result - Intel Core i7-4790K,ASUSTeK COMPUTER INC. MAXIMUS VII HERO
http://postimg.org/image/8v8ho36yz/

*SLI 970GTX (250 watt tdp bios) -> 36.302*
NVIDIA GeForce GTX 970 video card benchmark result - Intel Core i7-4790K,ASUSTeK COMPUTER INC. MAXIMUS VII HERO
http://postimg.org/image/tnleh1q8h/


----------



## hertz9753

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ValValdesky*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *revro*
> 
> so how does the 970 3.5gb handle? is there some checkbox in newer driver that would restrict usage only to the 3.584gb so it doesnt lead to hickups and stutter? smile.gif
> havent updated driver in few months lol
> 
> thanks
> 
> 
> 
> "- Players using the NVIDIA GeForce GTX 970 graphics card have been reporting framerate
> issues. We regret to inform that this graphics card is not fully compatible with the game due to
> manufacturing issues. This is not something we can fix, and we apologize for any inconvenience. "
> 
> Akiba's Trip
Click to expand...

I sent him over here for help and you give him that? You didn't ask about games or what kind or monitor...

All he is asking for is help setting up his GPU.


----------



## revro

i have 1440p and i am not asking about any specific games just in general, whether there is a setting in new drivers to somehow use only the fast vram.

thank you


----------



## hertz9753

No. You will have adjust the in game settings to work with your card. It's the same for most GPU's.


----------



## EarlZ

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *revro*
> 
> so how does the 970 3.5gb handle? is there some checkbox in newer driver that would restrict usage only to the 3.584gb so it doesnt lead to hickups and stutter? smile.gif
> havent updated driver in few months lol
> 
> thanks


None as of the moment and I am doubtful something like that would come along, have you noticed any of your games using more than 3.5Gb?

I would not worry too much about it as the 0.5Gb of 'slower' VRAM is still faster than system ram, If the 970 was really sold as a 3.5Gb card and when you run out of VRAM it automatically gets to use the system ram which will cause a worse amount of stuttering.

They might look at this again with DX12 as from what I've read the entire VRAM is now combined instead of just being shared, maybe they can 'blacklist' the slower portions if you use two 970s


----------



## benbenkr

Not sure why are we still talking about the whole VRAM thing again.

1080p, only game that was a problem so far is Shadow of Mordor with Ultra textures. Set to High, get 60frames and be done with it. No big deal.
1440p, you'd run out of GPU power first before you run in VRAM issues. If you play old games at this res, there isn't even an issue to begin with.
4k, sorry but get a 980Ti or Titan X. 970 doesn't belong here.

Now, what about 970 in SLI for 1440p and 4k? That's where the issue is. As per SLI, there will be hitching of frames. No way to avoid this. There are a handful of games at 1440p that does breech the 3.5GB VRAM threshold - SoM, GTA5, COD AW (yeah lol), Crysis 3 are some examples. 4k is the same.

So here's the thing, what is your monitor's res? 1080p? Go with a single 970. I can assure anyone that with the money you spend, it's a fantastic deal. As has been said countless times on this thread, a 970 at 1520/8000 OC is damn near equal to a 980 at 1080p, give or take a couple of frames.

1440p? Go with a 980 or preferbly, a 980Ti.

As for what the future holds, I'm fairly confident the 970 will continue to be a good card for at least another year+. I don't see why it shouldn't be.


----------



## EarlZ

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *benbenkr*
> 
> Not sure why are we still talking about the whole VRAM thing again.


Probably the guy just got the card and wanted information.


----------



## patinvedis

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *benbenkr*
> 
> Not sure why are we still talking about the whole VRAM thing again.
> 
> 1080p, only game that was a problem so far is Shadow of Mordor with Ultra textures. Set to High, get 60frames and be done with it. No big deal.
> 1440p, you'd run out of GPU power first before you run in VRAM issues. If you play old games at this res, there isn't even an issue to begin with.
> 4k, sorry but get a 980Ti or Titan X. 970 doesn't belong here.
> 
> Now, what about 970 in SLI for 1440p and 4k? That's where the issue is. As per SLI, there will be hitching of frames. No way to avoid this. There are a handful of games at 1440p that does breech the 3.5GB VRAM threshold - SoM, GTA5, COD AW (yeah lol), Crysis 3 are some examples. 4k is the same.
> 
> So here's the thing, what is your monitor's res? 1080p? Go with a single 970. I can assure anyone that with the money you spend, it's a fantastic deal. As has been said countless times on this thread, a 970 at 1520/8000 OC is damn near equal to a 980 at 1080p, give or take a couple of frames.
> 
> 1440p? Go with a 980 or preferbly, a 980Ti.
> 
> As for what the future holds, I'm fairly confident the 970 will continue to be a good card for at least another year+. I don't see why it shouldn't be.


I agree with everything you just said except that you need a 980 or 980ti if you game at 1440p. Once you OC the GTX970 you can certainly play GTA5 with everything on high or very high except the grass at 1440p. In my own experience, the game never used more than 3.5GB of VRAM or stuttered.

I haven't started playing TW3 yet, but just playing around with it, again no stutter at 1440p.

As you said the GTX970 is not a 4K card. For that it is better to wait for Pascal: smaller node, new GPU and memory architecture should bring a big leap in performance compared to the current fastest cards. That's why the GTX970 is such a great card in the meantime it's a great overclocker, doesn't get very hot and can run most (all?) current games without issues.


----------



## EarlZ

Id like to get some insight regarding per Perfcap Reason Rel. VOp, SLI

With the stock bios I get that perfcap I have my card running at +87mV, 112% power limit & +91 on the core to get 1509 but with a modded bios that sets the voltages at 1.275 and boost clock at 1509 I dont get anything under perfcap, my gameplay on both bioses feel Identical but does that mean my stock bios is hindering performance some where?


----------



## revro

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *benbenkr*
> 
> Not sure why are we still talking about the whole VRAM thing again.
> 
> 1080p, only game that was a problem so far is Shadow of Mordor with Ultra textures. Set to High, get 60frames and be done with it. No big deal.
> 1440p, you'd run out of GPU power first before you run in VRAM issues. If you play old games at this res, there isn't even an issue to begin with.
> 4k, sorry but get a 980Ti or Titan X. 970 doesn't belong here.
> 
> Now, what about 970 in SLI for 1440p and 4k? That's where the issue is. As per SLI, there will be hitching of frames. No way to avoid this. There are a handful of games at 1440p that does breech the 3.5GB VRAM threshold - SoM, GTA5, COD AW (yeah lol), Crysis 3 are some examples. 4k is the same.
> 
> So here's the thing, what is your monitor's res? 1080p? Go with a single 970. I can assure anyone that with the money you spend, it's a fantastic deal. As has been said countless times on this thread, a 970 at 1520/8000 OC is damn near equal to a 980 at 1080p, give or take a couple of frames.
> 
> 1440p? Go with a 980 or preferbly, a 980Ti.
> 
> As for what the future holds, I'm fairly confident the 970 will continue to be a good card for at least another year+. I don't see why it shouldn't be.


i got it when it was released but i thought maybe there is some setting in option to prevent issues when going over 3584mb. i will high probably just get amd 390/390x in a year and half when amd zen comes out. by then whatever crazy price on 390/390x is, should have come down

i simply dont plan to reward nvidias behaviour. boy 780 was such a great card, why did i upgrade to 970







well at least it was just 45eur inc. delivery so no big deal


----------



## m0n4rch

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *EarlZ*
> 
> So I had my bios edited by Cyclops on his thread, I just need some clarification on how this added TDP works.
> 
> By leaving the slider at 100% Power in MSI-AB I would suppose I still get the default 250W from the G1 gaming board?
> The sliders now go upto 140% so if I bump it to max that would be the only time that I can get the benefit of the increased TDP from the modded bios?
> If i have my slider at 140% and say a situation comes up that the power % goes to 110%, Id assume the card will still get enough power since we have an extra 40% ? (im trying to understand how the graph works)


At 100% power is limited to 250W, since the Def value in table 6 is 250W in your custom bios. And yes you can only get it to pull more power by bumping up the slider above 100%.


----------



## Benjiw

Hello,

Quick question about coil whine, will it stop and go away or am I stuck with it? If the former is possible, how?


----------



## General123

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Benjiw*
> 
> Hello,
> 
> Quick question about coil whine, will it stop and go away or am I stuck with it? If the former is possible, how?


I have only ever gotten it at 1000+ FPS in certain loading screens. After I start those few games, it goes away.


----------



## Benjiw

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *General123*
> 
> I have only ever gotten it at 1000+ FPS in certain loading screens. After I start those few games, it goes away.


Well I'm folding atm and the whine is crazy loud lol, just wondered.


----------



## JustAfleshWound

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Benjiw*
> 
> Hello,
> 
> Quick question about coil whine, will it stop and go away or am I stuck with it? If the former is possible, how?


My 970's are quiet compared to how my 760 was. That could could scream. Certain games would give me major coil whine and the pitch of the sound would even change depending on what was rendered. After a bit of time looking on some kind of solution I found that most coil whine is caused by the GPU trying to render thousands of fps when only 60-120 are needed. Try setting an fps cap in AB or precisionx or whatever you use. While that did not totally remove the whine it did majorly reduce how loud it was. Clock frequencies and voltages can also effect coil whine but I found that it only altered the pitch of the whine and not help eliminate it...


----------



## CODELESS

Well, if it's a major problem for you , what you can do is to try and find the whining coil, put some hot glue on it then stress your card out for let's say 24 hours but from what I read is that it will go away in most cases after leaving it on full load for a long period of time .

Remember each card is different and yours might not ever go away but might just go more quieter .


----------



## OkanG

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *CODELESS*
> 
> Well, if it's a major problem for you , what you can do is to try and find the whining coil, put some hot glue on it then stress your card out for let's say 24 hours but from what I read is that it will go away in most cases after leaving it on full load for a long period of time .
> 
> Remember each card is different and yours might not ever go away but might just go more quieter .


I've never heard of this before, sounds quite risky..


----------



## PalominoCreek

Has anyone played around with the option "Maximum pre-rendered frames"? If so, have you noticed any difference while gaming?


----------



## Nightwolf88

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *PalominoCreek*
> 
> Has anyone played around with the option "Maximum pre-rendered frames"? If so, have you noticed any difference while gaming?


You can use it to minimize stutter with certain titles or to increase smoothness.

The general rule is: Lower settings reduces stutter, higher setting of pre rendered frames gives a smoother experience when you cant reach high fps.
Lower settings also reduces input lag and vice versa.

Used to play COD MW2 with pre-rendered of 1 gave me more kills xD


----------



## OkanG

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *PalominoCreek*
> 
> Has anyone played around with the option "Maximum pre-rendered frames"? If so, have you noticed any difference while gaming?


I've read that you should always have it at 1 to minimize input lag. Don't know if it's made a difference, but I always keep it at that.


----------



## Nightwolf88

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *OkanG*
> 
> I've read that you should always have it at 1 to minimize input lag. Don't know if it's made a difference, but I always keep it at that.


it does, try putting it on on highest setting. I see now max setting is 4, but when first introduced years ago you could put it at 7 or 8 you could really feel it.


----------



## AngryGoldfish

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *EarlZ*
> 
> Id like to get some insight regarding per Perfcap Reason Rel. VOp, SLI
> 
> With the stock bios I get that perfcap I have my card running at +87mV, 112% power limit & +91 on the core to get 1509 but with a modded bios that sets the voltages at 1.275 and boost clock at 1509 I dont get anything under perfcap, my gameplay on both bioses feel Identical but does that mean my stock bios is hindering performance some where?


A PerfCap Reason tells you why your card is not boosting any higher. Unless you are throttling by a lot, they do not detract from your performance in any substantial ways.


----------



## hertz9753

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *OkanG*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *CODELESS*
> 
> Well, if it's a major problem for you , what you can do is to try and find the whining coil, put some hot glue on it then stress your card out for let's say 24 hours but from what I read is that it will go away in most cases after leaving it on full load for a long period of time .
> 
> Remember each card is different and yours might not ever go away but might just go more quieter .
> 
> 
> 
> I've never heard of this before, sounds quite risky..
Click to expand...

Some people use nail polish. I stay away from all of that. It's not something you should do.


----------



## ValValdesky

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *PalominoCreek*
> 
> Has anyone played around with the option "Maximum pre-rendered frames"? If so, have you noticed any difference while gaming?


In games like STALKER messing with that makes the game smoother but there is a mouse delay.


----------



## flexy123

There are anecdotal reports that coil whine might get less or even go away after a while, especially if you run some benchmarks over night or so.
I'd only think about RMA or return after a week if it really doesn't get better. EVGA for example is pretty good if you have a card with coil whine and want to RMA it.
And yes, almost any card may have some some coil whine, say in menus etc.


----------



## Cakewalk_S

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *flexy123*
> 
> There are anecdotal reports that coil whine might get less or even go away after a while, especially if you run some benchmarks over night or so.
> I'd only think about RMA or return after a week if it really doesn't get better. EVGA for example is pretty good if you have a card with coil whine and want to RMA it.
> And yes, almost any card may have some some coil whine, say in menus etc.


Run Cloud Gate benchmark from 3DMark... that'll give you some major coil wine. I get like 3k fps on the startup of that benchmark... Even my strix whines when it never does in anything else...


----------



## GMcDougal

What's the best driver version for a 970?


----------



## AngryGoldfish

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *GMcDougal*
> 
> What's the best driver version for a 970?


Whichever one works best for you. Everyone has different experiences. As far as I'm aware, there are no 'best driver versions' for modern GM204 GPU's. It entirely depends on your needs and your system.


----------



## toggLesss

hi bros.
adopt me?


----------



## OdinValk

Is anyone else experiencing driver crashes with the newer drivers? ever since I installed the drivers released for Witcher 3 currently running driver # 353.06 I am pretty sure it is not due to my overclock.. as I had the same clock set before installing these drivers and NEVER had a crash... even when I updated drivers for GTA V it worked GREAT with all games including GTA V...

so I was hoping to see if anyone else had these issues or if maybe the new drivers are not jiving with my OC


----------



## EarlZ

Its a none issue, any GPU that needs more VRAM will stutter, Just
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *AngryGoldfish*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *EarlZ*
> 
> Id like to get some insight regarding per Perfcap Reason Rel. VOp, SLI
> 
> With the stock bios I get that perfcap I have my card running at +87mV, 112% power limit & +91 on the core to get 1509 but with a modded bios that sets the voltages at 1.275 and boost clock at 1509 I dont get anything under perfcap, my gameplay on both bioses feel Identical but does that mean my stock bios is hindering performance some where?
> 
> 
> 
> A PerfCap Reason tells you why your card is not boosting any higher. Unless you are throttling by a lot, they do not detract from your performance in any substantial ways.
Click to expand...

Oh thanks, I thought my card was decreasing the performance due to those.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *OdinValk*
> 
> Is anyone else experiencing driver crashes with the newer drivers? ever since I installed the drivers released for Witcher 3 currently running driver # 353.06 I am pretty sure it is not due to my overclock.. as I had the same clock set before installing these drivers and NEVER had a crash... even when I updated drivers for GTA V it worked GREAT with all games including GTA V...
> 
> so I was hoping to see if anyone else had these issues or if maybe the new drivers are not jiving with my OC


With the 353.06 I havent gotten any TDR crashes compared to 352.86 but TW3 still crashes maybe once every 3-4hrs for straight gameplay. People are reporting that 353.06 still has TDR issues just like 352.86, 350.12 though has no issues with TDR.


----------



## moosetech

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *OdinValk*
> 
> Is anyone else experiencing driver crashes with the newer drivers? ever since I installed the drivers released for Witcher 3 currently running driver # 353.06 I am pretty sure it is not due to my overclock.. as I had the same clock set before installing these drivers and NEVER had a crash... even when I updated drivers for GTA V it worked GREAT with all games including GTA V...
> 
> so I was hoping to see if anyone else had these issues or if maybe the new drivers are not jiving with my OC


I'm having some computer shutdown/reboot issues that may be related to the new driver. I only remember it happening since i updated a few days ago.

Edit: disregard this, I rolled back drivers and still have the same issue. ***.


----------



## EarlZ

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *m0n4rch*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *EarlZ*
> 
> So I had my bios edited by Cyclops on his thread, I just need some clarification on how this added TDP works.
> 
> By leaving the slider at 100% Power in MSI-AB I would suppose I still get the default 250W from the G1 gaming board?
> The sliders now go upto 140% so if I bump it to max that would be the only time that I can get the benefit of the increased TDP from the modded bios?
> If i have my slider at 140% and say a situation comes up that the power % goes to 110%, Id assume the card will still get enough power since we have an extra 40% ? (im trying to understand how the graph works)
> 
> 
> 
> At 100% power is limited to 250W, since the Def value in table 6 is 250W in your custom bios. And yes you can only get it to pull more power by bumping up the slider above 100%.
Click to expand...

Thanks for this info!


----------



## KillerBee33

http://nvidia.custhelp.com/app/answers/detail/a_id/3676
works great ! just do a clean install.


----------



## ice445

Hello











Gigabyte G1 Gaming. Samsung memory, 79.5% ASIC rating. Stock boost hits 1418. Not bad at all


----------



## EarlZ

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ice445*
> 
> Hello
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Gigabyte G1 Gaming. Samsung memory, 79.5% ASIC rating. Stock boost hits 1418. Not bad at all


See how much you need for 1552Mhz, I think the G1's always hit 1418 boost


----------



## TheBoom

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *OdinValk*
> 
> Is anyone else experiencing driver crashes with the newer drivers? ever since I installed the drivers released for Witcher 3 currently running driver # 353.06 I am pretty sure it is not due to my overclock.. as I had the same clock set before installing these drivers and NEVER had a crash... even when I updated drivers for GTA V it worked GREAT with all games including GTA V...
> 
> so I was hoping to see if anyone else had these issues or if maybe the new drivers are not jiving with my OC


This.

The new drivers seem to be a bit buggy for me. FPS also dropped a little and I had to drop my memory OC a bit to avoid artifacting and glitching.


----------



## kanttii

Haven't had any real problems with the newest drivers...just a few FPS less in GTA V, had to disable SweetFX bloom (had it at very slight to boost car tail lights at night) to gain it back.. oh well









But hey guysss would it be worth getting an EK waterblock and set up WC for just the GPU? I have the Thermalright Macho Rev.B cooler for CPU and it works wonders especially for those 45 euros it cost! Incredible cooler, that one. But I've been reading the WC related posts on the thread again and was told by Snef to get wc so I'm very tempted







but I'm scared about leaks and messing it up...never used even closed loop solutions.

So the questions: is it worth the price? Are the gains in overclocking capability and the following performance worth it? What kind of temps do you have, it seems they're under 35-45C for most even under load? I'll lose warranty if I do that right? Do you know of any blocks that work 100% for MSI Gaming 970? I can't find any here in Finland, is there some good shop elsewhere that'd ship here possibly?







Current max temp has been 64C in GTA V @ 2969x1670, testing performance in anticipation of the Asus PG34Q, I really want that monitor as the Acer XB270HU was total crap.

I now have these clocks 100% stable..I think it could work with +13Mhz to boost states + boost clock but whatever..such a small gain with a risk of crash at the middle of finishing a logo in PS and forgetting to save it frequently..

Why does it say the card has 56 ROPs instead of 64?!
with this BIOS:

kanttii_1506_F1_newstates_336w.zip 136k .zip file

336W because at 285W I sometimes got Power as PerfCap reason dunno why..285w should be more than enough








Formula 1 BIOS FTW! It doesn't have baked-in clocks and disabled boost, I like it when it runs at lower speeds when I don't need all that power. Gotta try lowering base clock more for lower temps...and read through the last 30ish pages I've missed while too busy with work..

Thanks in advance!

Welcome @ice445 & @ToggLesss


----------



## ValValdesky

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *EarlZ*
> 
> See how much you need for 1552Mhz, I think the G1's always hit 1418 boost


I have a G1 with 75.7% ASIC when I first got it the card it would boost to 1409 now it just stays at 1404 even in the same game, there is a correclation with ASIC and max boost, people in the EVGA forum have done so research on this.

I'm just gonna blatantly copypaste

Additional Data
ASIC 64.3% | Boost 1379.5 MHz | VulgarDisplay88
ASIC 65.0% | Boost 1379.5 MHz | OP
ASIC 66.2% | Boost 1379.? MHz | Nicscap92
ASIC 67.9% | Boost 1392.2 MHz | OP
ASIC 68.4% | Boost 1392.2 MHz | Premise
ASIC 68.7% | Boost 1392.? MHz | un4givn85
ASIC 71.1% | Boost 1404.4 MHz | glynn93
ASIC 71.4% | Boost 1404.8 MHz | bain64
ASIC 73.0% | Boost 1404.? MHz | hanson1979
ASIC 73.1% | Boost 1404.? MHz | hanson1979
ASIC 73.1% | Boost 1404.8 MHz | traneland
ASIC 73.4% | Boost 1404.? MHz | d.burnette
ASIC 75.?% | Boost 1380.? MHz | staypuft
ASIC 76.5% | Boost 1417.5 MHz | sahafiec
ASIC 76.8% | Boost 1417.5 MHz | OP
ASIC 77.7% | Boost 1429.8 MHz | ManBearPig
ASIC 78.3% | Boost 1430.2 MHz | ManBearPig
ASIC 79.0% | Boost 1429.8 MHz | bayerki
ASIC 82.9% | Boost 1442.8 MHz | julizs

The differences between BIOS of those two cards G1 and EVGA FTW are TDP Base and 3D Base clock goes from 1177.5 to 1215.5 and Boost clock from 1329.0 to 1367.0, voltage table is the same, there is some difference within the power limit table and the Boost table goes up by one CLK, there is also some different values on the Boost States.

Somehow copying the EVGA FTW BIOS values to my G1 BIOS gives me a really smooth boost table compared to stock bios I'm started to believe it is because the Power Limit table.


----------



## Hegemmon

My ASIC is 66,4 you can add me to list.


Have same issue, with new driver I thtink, but driver crash witch no core load, just surfing internet in Witcher 3 witch my OC and temps around 70C or 75C if its hot its ok.

You have FPS drops after driver crashing becouse overclock is then disabled and you must restart the PC and then this restore O
C gain.


----------



## GMcDougal

Anyone here play Battlefield: Bad Company 2? If so which driver version are you using? I'm having problems with getting the white screen crash. I join a game and the graphics are beautiful for about 1 minute, then I get the white screen crash.


----------



## EarlZ

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ValValdesky*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *EarlZ*
> 
> See how much you need for 1552Mhz, I think the G1's always hit 1418 boost
> 
> 
> 
> I have a G1 with 75.7% ASIC when I first got it the card it would boost to 1409 now it just stays at 1404 even in the same game, there is a correclation with ASIC and max boost, people in the EVGA forum have done so research on this.
> 
> I'm just gonna blatantly copypaste
> 
> Additional Data
> ASIC 64.3% | Boost 1379.5 MHz | VulgarDisplay88
> ASIC 65.0% | Boost 1379.5 MHz | OP
> ASIC 66.2% | Boost 1379.? MHz | Nicscap92
> ASIC 67.9% | Boost 1392.2 MHz | OP
> ASIC 68.4% | Boost 1392.2 MHz | Premise
> ASIC 68.7% | Boost 1392.? MHz | un4givn85
> ASIC 71.1% | Boost 1404.4 MHz | glynn93
> ASIC 71.4% | Boost 1404.8 MHz | bain64
> ASIC 73.0% | Boost 1404.? MHz | hanson1979
> ASIC 73.1% | Boost 1404.? MHz | hanson1979
> ASIC 73.1% | Boost 1404.8 MHz | traneland
> ASIC 73.4% | Boost 1404.? MHz | d.burnette
> ASIC 75.?% | Boost 1380.? MHz | staypuft
> ASIC 76.5% | Boost 1417.5 MHz | sahafiec
> ASIC 76.8% | Boost 1417.5 MHz | OP
> ASIC 77.7% | Boost 1429.8 MHz | ManBearPig
> ASIC 78.3% | Boost 1430.2 MHz | ManBearPig
> ASIC 79.0% | Boost 1429.8 MHz | bayerki
> ASIC 82.9% | Boost 1442.8 MHz | julizs
> 
> The differences between BIOS of those two cards G1 and EVGA FTW are TDP Base and 3D Base clock goes from 1177.5 to 1215.5 and Boost clock from 1329.0 to 1367.0, voltage table is the same, there is some difference within the power limit table and the Boost table goes up by one CLK, there is also some different values on the Boost States.
> 
> Somehow copying the EVGA FTW BIOS values to my G1 BIOS gives me a really smooth boost table compared to stock bios I'm started to believe it is because the Power Limit table.
Click to expand...

Thanks for the copy paste, Can you elaborate further on what you mean by smoother boost table..

Also did you copy paste all the table values from the EVGA FTW BIOS to your stock bios using the maxwell tweaker?


----------



## benbenkr

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *patinvedis*
> 
> I agree with everything you just said except that you need a 980 or 980ti if you game at 1440p. Once you OC the GTX970 you can certainly play GTA5 with everything on high or very high except the grass at 1440p. In my own experience, the game never used more than 3.5GB of VRAM or stuttered.
> 
> I haven't started playing TW3 yet, but just playing around with it, again no stutter at 1440p.
> 
> As you said the GTX970 is not a 4K card. For that it is better to wait for Pascal: smaller node, new GPU and memory architecture should bring a big leap in performance compared to the current fastest cards. That's why the GTX970 is such a great card in the meantime it's a great overclocker, doesn't get very hot and can run most (all?) current games without issues.


I couldn't lock 60fps with GTA5 at 1440p with mixture of High+Very High though. It gets close, but there are erratic drops during MP.

No, TW3 has no stutter due to VRAM limitation. It only takes up 1.5GB at 1080p, 1.7-1.9 at 1440p. There's definitely no way to play TW3 at 1440p at 60fps with ultra settings minus hairworks and foliage at high. Zero way to get 60fps at 1440p with a 970, no matter how highly clocked it is.
Since you only started the game, the White Orchard area is not representative of how the game performs throughout. Once you get to the bigger cities like Novigrad, performance tanks!

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *revro*
> 
> i got it when it was released but i thought maybe there is some setting in option to prevent issues when going over 3584mb. i will high probably just get amd 390/390x in a year and half when amd zen comes out. by then whatever crazy price on 390/390x is, should have come down
> 
> i simply dont plan to reward nvidias behaviour. boy 780 was such a great card, why did i upgrade to 970
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> well at least it was just 45eur inc. delivery so no big deal


Yup, I'm not about to disagree that people should forget about the VRAM fiasco. But it's really not a problem if res is only 1080p, that's the point I'm trying to drive home.


----------



## KillerBee33

In The Witcher 3 have evrything on Ultra , Hair Off and Fotage Visability to HIGH. stock 1050 clocks at 1080p runs constant 59-60 with Fotage Visability HIGH and HAIR ON 52-60


----------



## ValValdesky

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *EarlZ*
> 
> Thanks for the copy paste, Can you elaborate further on what you mean by smoother boost table..
> 
> Also did you copy paste all the table values from the EVGA FTW BIOS to your stock bios using the maxwell tweaker?


What I mean is that now my card can down clock more smoothly, by small steps of 6mhz or 13mhz or big jumps if it has to, before it was mostly just going down in big jumps, I did some FCAT and the EVGA bios seems to be more smoother compared to the stock G1, the stock G1 seems to have more FPS drops as sometimes it goes down from 51 to 48, while with EVGA it mostly just 51 to 50, the EVGA has a higher clock so I thought that might have something to do with that but I've searched the internet and I found another FCAT tests with almost similar results.

I copied everything from a FTW+ BIOS beside the fan profile, although voltage table seems to be the same... We could really use more documentation about BOOST2.0 though..


----------



## EarlZ

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ValValdesky*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *EarlZ*
> 
> Thanks for the copy paste, Can you elaborate further on what you mean by smoother boost table..
> 
> Also did you copy paste all the table values from the EVGA FTW BIOS to your stock bios using the maxwell tweaker?
> 
> 
> 
> What I mean is that now my card can down clock more smoothly, by small steps of 6mhz or 13mhz or big jumps if it has to, before it was mostly just going down in big jumps, I did some FCAT and the EVGA bios seems to be more smoother compared to the stock G1, the stock G1 seems to have more FPS drops as sometimes it goes down from 51 to 48, while with EVGA it mostly just 51 to 50, the EVGA has a higher clock so I thought that might have something to do with that but I've searched the internet and I found another FCAT tests with almost similar results.
> 
> I copied everything from a FTW+ BIOS beside the fan profile, although voltage table seems to be the same... We could really use more documentation about BOOST2.0 though..
Click to expand...

Interesting, I might try and observe that tomorrow. Can you post a link where I can get the said bios and what game are you using to test? though my boost is 1418 stable and it drops -13Mhz when I hit the first temp threshold mark @ 71c


----------



## AngryGoldfish

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *EarlZ*
> 
> See how much you need for 1552Mhz, I think the G1's always hit 1418 boost


My G1 maxes out of the box at 1366Mhz. 64% ASIC. I have to tweak the BIOS to boost higher by default.


----------



## benbenkr

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *KillerBee33*
> 
> In The Witcher 3 have evrything on Ultra , Hair Off and Fotage Visability to HIGH. stock 1050 clocks at 1080p runs constant 59-60 with Fotage Visability HIGH and HAIR ON 52-60


Where? Which part of the game? If White Orchard, like I said it doesn't represent how the whole game is.

Velen in general is more representative. But I can assure you that there's *no way* you are getting locked 60 in Novigrad, even on 1080p, not with a stock 970. Patch 1.04 did lower performance, have not tried with the latest 1.05 patch yet.


----------



## flexy123

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kanttii*
> 
> 
> Why does it say the card has 56 ROPs instead of 64?!
> 
> Welcome @ice445 & @ToggLesss


GTX 970 always had 56 ROPs "in reality", one of the revelations after the 3.5GB scandal/disaster, whatever you wanna call it.


----------



## ice445

Casual playing around. Easily hit 1580. Haven't played with the memory much but I threw on +200 and it ran fine.

http://www.3dmark.com/3dm/7224908?


----------



## flexy123

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ValValdesky*
> 
> What I mean is that now my card can down clock more smoothly, by small steps of 6mhz or 13mhz or big jumps if it has to, before it was mostly just going down in big jumps ...


Opening a BIG can of worms here again which might be interesting for the one or the other bios modder....

In many tests, adjusting and modifying voltage tables and boost tables I actually found that it's NOT optimal to have your max tested stable clock at CLK74 (like most do), but instead at the clock which is your card's default max. boost. (In my case, default max boost = 1367 == CLK63). So in my own custom bios I put my 1506.5 in CLK63, not at CLK74. I noticed that with the highest CLK in CLK74, downboosting and reducing voltages doesn't work properly. (Which also results in larger jumps). Or differently spoken: After many tests I find the boost table "smoother" with my max clock in CLK63. (The clocks above it I 'disable' by setting them all to 1600mV)

The "smoothness" and exactly what steps it clocks down and with what voltages you can of course fine-adjust since any CLK has a "starting voltage" and the "max" (the two sliders). There is still some uncertainty of the voltage choosen is actually (Voltage left + voltage right)/2 (aka: The average of the two)....or whether the starting voltage (left slider) is actually deciding. (Would have to make more tests there). But since you can specify a "start voltage" and "max voltage" for each CLK, means you can sort-of fine-tune how the card boosts. (Eg. sometimes it boosts down by only reducing freq, if the card thinks it must reduce more then it jumps down to the next lower voltage entry..etc...)

Making a "perfect" voltage table sure is a subject on its own, but if you want it really simple and good you can just decrease voltage on the left sliders (starting voltage) one notch at a time, so basically keep the table "linear", works pretty well IMHO. (The original tables are odd as you might notice with a huge jump at the last few CLKs).



Note that in my BIOS, 1.200V is my maximum V. (I have a reason for that, VRMs, but that's a different story







), below CLKs I just ignore those. And I made the table "smooth" to ensure that the higher clocks get sufficient voltage. (The original table just doesn't look optimal to me at the bottom CLKs.)


----------



## buxstr

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *GMcDougal*
> 
> Anyone here play Battlefield: Bad Company 2? If so which driver version are you using? I'm having problems with getting the white screen crash. I join a game and the graphics are beautiful for about 1 minute, then I get the white screen crash.


you find a fix? My bro has same problem


----------



## EarlZ

I copy pasted a modified TDP table and now my card is boosting at 1430 from 1418. Only copied the TDP table...
false alarm


----------



## GMcDougal

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *buxstr*
> 
> you find a fix? My bro has same problem


Not yet but I haven't had a lot of time to try things. I did try disabling bloom but it didn't help at all. Does your bro have a 970?


----------



## CoreyL4

Hey all, first time OC'er here.

I've been researching the last couple days and I think I am gonna oc my msi gtx 970 tomorrow.

I ideally dont want to mess with the voltage. What are some safe speeds for the card? Im hoping to get around 1500mhz.


----------



## gobblebox

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *flexy123*
> 
> 11341
> - Graphics 13330
> - Physics 12427
> - Combined 5042
> 
> Here.
> 
> With GTX [email protected], +420 Mem. [email protected]
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> Darn it still seems to throttle at some points but too lazy to increase TDP and flash a new bios. Could've sworn I had 12k once but maybe I am fantasizing.
> This with 1.200V.
> 
> So I guess with 1.26V or so this MIGHT indeed use 300W....gasp...


Hey flexy, would you mind sharing your bios? I'll upload mine if you wouldn't mind taking a look at it & offering a few tips. From this modded BIOS I can add ~55 mhz Core & 40 mhz Memory for about 1562 Core & 1863 Memory, but my score isn't even CLOSE to yours.... i'm around 10,500 overall, it looks like your bandwidth is much higher than mine, which would explain the huge difference. Would you (or anyone else here) mind offering tips, or even mod my bios for maximum results in FPS/Score?

jun6-moddedGM204.zip 136k .zip file

Gig 970 G1


----------



## EarlZ

I've been told that the max voltage on a 970 goes up to 1.281v but MSI-AB can only display upto 1.275 can anyone confirm this?
Also is that a safe voltage on a G1 Gaming card ?


----------



## Nightwolf88

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *EarlZ*
> 
> I've been told that the max voltage on a 970 goes up to 1.281v but MSI-AB can only display upto 1.275 can anyone confirm this?
> Also is that a safe voltage on a G1 Gaming card ?


After my bios mod my oc became stable. But that's the only proof I have for that.

I read a lot that the software indeed is capable of only reading out a max of 1.275, and the hardware lock was around 1.31. Also saw a post that someone measured it, but it won't be easy to find again.

Lets hope someone with a good multimeter makes a little write-up


----------



## Nightwolf88

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *CoreyL4*
> 
> Hey all, first time OC'er here.
> 
> I've been researching the last couple days and I think I am gonna oc my msi gtx 970 tomorrow.
> 
> I ideally dont want to mess with the voltage. What are some safe speeds for the card? Im hoping to get around 1500mhz.


Hello and welcome.

If it is your first time don't jump into bios modding, like most people are doing here.

Just start with afterburner or some other software program. Look at the first post, that give you an idea for what to aim for. probably 1500 would be a good target.
But do go in small bumps, you could probably start your first bump with + 100 and from there stepts of + 10. Always run some stability tests like a few runs of valley or heaven. Or a demanding game.

Not much can go wrong expect artifacts or blue screens and 'driver recovery notification' if you get one of these you must clock down or up the voltage.
Take you time and watch temps!


----------



## KillerBee33

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *benbenkr*
> 
> Where? Which part of the game? If White Orchard, like I said it doesn't represent how the whole game is.
> 
> Velen in general is more representative. But I can assure you that there's *no way* you are getting locked 60 in Novigrad, even on 1080p, not with a stock 970. Patch 1.04 did lower performance, have not tried with the latest 1.05 patch yet.


Im not a Huge fan of TW3 , so i only got to the Dead Big Animal , did some walking around alot just to check it out. if u have a Saved Game i can try other scenes.I


----------



## EarlZ

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Nightwolf88*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *EarlZ*
> 
> I've been told that the max voltage on a 970 goes up to 1.281v but MSI-AB can only display upto 1.275 can anyone confirm this?
> Also is that a safe voltage on a G1 Gaming card ?
> 
> 
> 
> After my bios mod my oc became stable. But that's the only proof I have for that.
> 
> I read a lot that the software indeed is capable of only reading out a max of 1.275, and the hardware lock was around 1.31. Also saw a post that someone measured it, but it won't be easy to find again.
> 
> Lets hope someone with a good multimeter makes a little write-up
Click to expand...

Well if the hardware lock is 1.31 then that gives me confidence that 1.281v is gonna be safe provided I keep the temps under 80c


----------



## leakydog

Hi guys,

I have simple question for those of you who own gigabyte gaming 970/980 . I like ULN PC (all fans in PC are mostly Noctua brand), so I would like to know what is the minimum RPM you can set in the modified BIOS in case of gigabyte cards? Is it possible to set something like 650 RPM instead of stock 1600 RPM (idle)? Thank you.


----------



## TheBoom

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kanttii*
> 
> Haven't had any real problems with the newest drivers...just a few FPS less in GTA V, had to disable SweetFX bloom (had it at very slight to boost car tail lights at night) to gain it back.. oh well


Yeah the new drivers are doing something weird with certain elements of SweetFX


----------



## Hequaqua

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *leakydog*
> 
> Hi guys,
> 
> I have simple question for those of you who own gigabyte gaming 970/980 . I like ULN PC (all fans in PC are mostly Noctua brand), so I would like to know what is the minimum RPM you can set in the modified BIOS in case of gigabyte cards? Is it possible to set something like 650 RPM instead of stock 1600 RPM (idle)? Thank you.


You could use a custom fan curve via Afterburner. Or just a bios mod to set the fan. My card @ stock the fans didn't even spin up until I reached 61°(C). I have a modded bios [email protected]°. [email protected]°. My card isn't a Gigabyte, but it should be about the same for all cards.


----------



## AngryGoldfish

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *CoreyL4*
> 
> Hey all, first time OC'er here.
> 
> I've been researching the last couple days and I think I am gonna oc my msi gtx 970 tomorrow.
> 
> I ideally dont want to mess with the voltage. What are some safe speeds for the card? Im hoping to get around 1500mhz.


All speeds are 'safe'. Most overclocks will allow you to boot into Windows and not BSOD while benchmarking. 1500Mhz is a good goal. Depending on your silicon, anything more than that won't actually be worth the hassle. However, if you don't want to touch the voltage, you may find 1500Mhz hard to achieve, especially with the MSI. It isn't the best overclocker due to the restrictions in the BIOS and PCB that throttle the card back in some cases. It really depends.

Open GPU-Z and find the option to check your ASIC score. If it is 70% or above, you'll probably boost out of the box to past 1400Mhz. Be happy with that. Then open Afterburner and increase your core clock in 13Mhz increments, checking each time with Valley, Heaven and Fire Strike to make sure you're not artefacting or crashing. If you want to, you can also keep an eye on your boost frequency to see whether you're throttling. Once you've reached 1500Mhz, if you can, either keep going or move on to your memory. Most MSI 970's should reach almost 8000Mhz on the memory (which may also be read as 2000Mhz or 4000Mhz). This will increase your performance by quite a bit and is very much worth it. Work on your core clock first though. Run all the tests again. Then game. You'll probably have to adjust a few things as gaming, I find, is better at finding faults and instabilities.

Also pay attention to throttling. It won't affect your performance by very much, but it's worth keeping an eye on.


----------



## flexy123

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *gobblebox*
> 
> [/SPOILER]
> 
> Hey flexy, would you mind sharing your bios? I'll upload mine if you wouldn't mind taking a look at it & offering a few tips. From this modded BIOS I can add ~55 mhz Core & 40 mhz Memory for about 1562 Core & 1863 Memory, but my score isn't even CLOSE to yours.... i'm around 10,500 overall, it looks like your bandwidth is much higher than mine, which would explain the huge difference. Would you (or anyone else here) mind offering tips, or even mod my bios for maximum results in FPS/Score?
> 
> jun6-moddedGM204.zip 136k .zip file
> 
> Gig 970 G1


http://forums.evga.com/Solution-For-Black-Screen-Problem-For-GTX-970-SC-ACX20-2974-m2332911.aspx

Mind you I have an EVGA SC ACX2.0 and I am using a maximum of 1.200V rather than the 1.212V, G1 is different of course.


----------



## Hequaqua

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *AngryGoldfish*
> 
> All speeds are 'safe'. Most overclocks will allow you to boot into Windows and not BSOD while benchmarking. 1500Mhz is a good goal. Depending on your silicon, anything more than that won't actually be worth the hassle. However, if you don't want to touch the voltage, you may find 1500Mhz hard to achieve, especially with the MSI. It isn't the best overclocker due to the restrictions in the BIOS and PCB that throttle the card back in some cases. It really depends.
> 
> Open GPU-Z and find the option to check your ASIC score. If it is 70% or above, you'll probably boost out of the box to past 1400Mhz. Be happy with that. Then open Afterburner and increase your core clock in 13Mhz increments, checking each time with Valley, Heaven and Fire Strike to make sure you're not artefacting or crashing. If you want to, you can also keep an eye on your boost frequency to see whether you're throttling. Once you've reached 1500Mhz, if you can, either keep going or move on to your memory. Most MSI 970's should reach almost 8000Mhz on the memory (which may also be read as 2000Mhz or 4000Mhz). This will increase your performance by quite a bit and is very much worth it. Work on your core clock first though. Run all the tests again. Then game. You'll probably have to adjust a few things as gaming, I find, is better at finding faults and instabilities.
> 
> Also pay attention to throttling. It won't affect your performance by very much, but it's worth keeping an eye on.


I disagree with the statement that the MSI is not a good OC'er. I had no problem whatever with hitting 1500/8000(Samsung Vram) on stock voltage. It was actually about 1538 before I started seeing any issue with my card. Are there other cards that OC better? Yes, there are also some that don't. It is really the luck of the draw.

I will agree with the performance gain past 1500 though. It really isn't a big jump. You will just have to find your cards own "sweet spot". I had a custom bios that was 1555 or so, but I use [email protected] and didn't want my card sitting at that clock all day. I am currently running 1481/[email protected] The 1.25v is a little more than I need at that clock, but it does allow me room to OC a bit more if I want to run benchmarks or play at a higher setting. I can just use AB for any additional increase without adding any more voltage. If my memory serves me correct, I think I went with 1.25v because during Firestrike my card would max at 1.225 and start to throttle. My card likes this current bios......no crashing(even with all the new drivers), and temps stay under 64° under any load.

Good luck, and yes Angry has told you how to go about it in a sensible way. +1 rep Angry


----------



## AngryGoldfish

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Hequaqua*
> 
> I disagree with the statement that the MSI is not a good OC'er. I had no problem whatever with hitting 1500/8000(Samsung Vram) on stock voltage. It was actually about 1538 before I started seeing any issue with my card. Are there other cards that OC better? Yes, there are also some that don't. It is really the luck of the draw.
> 
> I will agree with the performance gain past 1500 though. It really isn't a big jump. You will just have to find your cards own "sweet spot". I had a custom bios that was 1555 or so, but I use [email protected] and didn't want my card sitting at that clock all day. I am currently running 1481/[email protected] The 1.25v is a little more than I need at that clock, but it does allow me room to OC a bit more if I want to run benchmarks or play at a higher setting. I can just use AB for any additional increase without adding any more voltage. If my memory serves me correct, I think I went with 1.25v because during Firestrike my card would max at 1.225 and start to throttle. My card likes this current bios......no crashing(even with all the new drivers), and temps stay under 64° under any load.
> 
> Good luck, and yes Angry has told you how to go about it in a sensible way. +1 rep Angry


I also don't agree with that statement, which is why I said "it's not the best overclocker".







All in seriousness, I've seen MSI's get to 1580/8000Mhz, which is higher than my G1 can get-a lot higher. I'm more referring to my perception of the averages, which is totally open to interpretations, so fair point.

Thanks for the rep, mate.


----------



## Nicholars

Says limited by Vop and Vrel is GPU-z


----------



## blaze2210

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Nicholars*
> 
> How do I stop my asus strix 970 not being at full boost... I have put minimum power slider as far as it will go to 1.175 but it still goes down to 1.175 and the boost goes down by 20-50mhz... I want it at 1.2v all the time dammit.... It keeps going down to 1.175 and the boost clocks will go down by 20-50mhz.
> 
> How do I stop the stupid card not staying at max boost.... It drops down to 1.175 even with the minimum voltage slider all the way up, 1.2v should not be a problem at all for the 970 and is lower than the G1 was at stock (went from 1.2 - 1.25).
> 
> Says limited by Vop and Vrel is GPU-z


You apparently haven't set a high enough voltage for your card to boost to the level you want it to, so it backs down to the level where it can be stable. Did you try searching for those Perfcap Reasons? There have been many discussions about them....


----------



## blaze2210

(Double-post: My keyboard was tripping out and hitting buttons....)


----------



## ice445

1580Mhz is bench stable at stock volts. I'm also only hitting 80% power and not seeing any downclocking at all. Is this normal?


----------



## Nicholars

removed


----------



## Nicholars

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *blaze2210*
> 
> You apparently haven't set a high enough voltage for your card to boost to the level you want it to, so it backs down to the level where it can be stable. Did you try searching for those Perfcap Reasons? There have been many discussions about them....


Yes I was assuming asus gpu tweak and afterburner had the same options but they don't afterburner has more options... I even used afterburner for a few months so I do know what I am playing at.


----------



## blaze2210

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Nicholars*
> 
> Yes I was assuming asus gpu tweak and afterburner had the same options but they don't afterburner has more options... I even used afterburner for a few months so I do know what I am playing at.


GPU-Z is apparently telling you that you're limited by voltage. So interpret that however you like, but your card apparently doesn't have the voltage that it needs to hit the speed that you're trying to set - hence the voltage-related Perfcap Reasons.








Quote:


> Says limited by Vop and Vrel is GPU-z


Both of those are voltage-related.


----------



## flexy123

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Nicholars*
> 
> How do I stop my asus strix 970 not being at full boost... I have put minimum power slider as far as it will go to 1.175 but it still goes down to 1.175 and the boost goes down by 20-50mhz... I want it at 1.2v all the time dammit.... It keeps going down to 1.175 and the boost clocks will go down by 20-50mhz.
> 
> How do I stop the stupid card not staying at max boost.... It drops down to 1.175 even with the minimum voltage slider all the way up, 1.2v should not be a problem at all for the 970 and is lower than the G1 was at stock (went from 1.2 - 1.25).
> 
> Says limited by Vop and Vrel is GPU-z


Asus Strix has a default TDP in the bios of 145W which I *ridiculously* low seeing that those cards can easily draw 200 any beyond.
So you can use the sliders in Afterburner/Asus GPU Tweak 'til you're blue in the face, you cannot make it stop throttling WITHOUT a modded bios.

(Don't look into min voltages etc., to have it stop throttling you need to increase power limit in the bios amongst other things).

Post your bios here (which you saved with GPUZ) so I or anyone else can mod it, assuming you are familiar with bios flashing.


----------



## Nicholars

I have it running happily at 1.5Ghz using all power limits etc. (Not throttling at all, except by 10mhz rarely) at max settings in asus gpu tweak... So the asus strix is not exactly bad if you give it 120% power limit etc. could prob go higher but I read that 1.5Ghz is the sweet spot for 970. Also at these settings it is still around 67c max temp and doesn't make any noise... pretty nice card IMO.... The Gigabyte G1 made a horrible noise compared to this and was not actually any cooler... No idea why... Maybe the G1 had bad thermal paste or something, it was also .025v higher voltage so could be that.


----------



## gamerking

i have a msi gtx 970 4g card its been water cooled for about 6 months been working fine about a month ago

i started having where the monitor i was using would like blink out for a split second and sometimes i would have to pull the displayport cable out of the card and reinsert it to get my screen to come back on.

today it wouldn't come on at all didn't work also on another pc that has displayport . so i thought the cable was bad so i got a new one and the new cable works with the other pc but not this one . can the cable short out and fry the connecter inside the card ?
all the other ports on the card work but if i just plug one end of the displayport cable all the screens will start to flash and none will work as long as just one end of the displayport cable is attached , to the card .
does anyone had this issue/ will the rest of the ports die hdmi dvi-d ect .

just to add this as a note no fluid has ever got on the card. so it didn't short out from that . i was looking around that 3.3v from the monitor can be back fed to the gpu causing problems .


----------



## CoreyL4

Ok did some benchmarking for a start point.

My asic is 81.7%

Here is my heaven results and my gpuz.

file:///E:/Heaven%20Benchmark%204.0/Unigine_Heaven_Benchmark_4.0_20150606_1856.html





Now it says 1366mhz for gpu clock. Is that what my actual boost clock is? because the first page of gpuz says only 1253mhz.


----------



## Nicholars

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *flexy123*
> 
> Asus Strix has a default TDP in the bios of 145W which I *ridiculously* low seeing that those cards can easily draw 200 any beyond.
> So you can use the sliders in Afterburner/Asus GPU Tweak 'til you're blue in the face, you cannot make it stop throttling WITHOUT a modded bios.
> 
> (Don't look into min voltages etc., to have it stop throttling you need to increase power limit in the bios amongst other things).
> 
> Post your bios here (which you saved with GPUZ) so I or anyone else can mod it, assuming you are familiar with bios flashing.


I would do that but I want my 3 year warranty I paid for! TBH it is not that bad... it is running at 1.5ghz with no throttling at all (except it drops 10mz but that is it), goes up to about 115% TDP, which is still not a lot.


----------



## m0n4rch

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Nicholars*
> 
> I would do that but I want my 3 year warranty I paid for! TBH it is not that bad... it is running at 1.5ghz with no throttling at all (except it drops 10mz but that is it), goes up to about 115% TDP, which is still not a lot.


The thing is, it doesn't only drop ~10 mhz, but also voltage, which can cause instability and artifacts if the voltage is insufficient. This is throttling. I had to increase TDP in the bios, otherwise my GPU would throttle and show artifacts.


----------



## Nicholars

What happens when the 970 is OC'd too much? Does it show artifacts or does it just freeze / crash? This 970 strix just keeps on going with no problems at all, currently at 1.525Ghz using the stock bios etc. with 120% power limit, no throttling except 10mhz. Even at 120% power limit is it is still only consuming ~175w


----------



## CoreyL4

Can someone take a look at what I posted above and answer my question please







.


----------



## m0n4rch

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *CoreyL4*
> 
> Ok did some benchmarking for a start point.
> 
> My asic is 81.7%
> 
> Here is my heaven results and my gpuz.
> 
> file:///E:/Heaven%20Benchmark%204.0/Unigine_Heaven_Benchmark_4.0_20150606_1856.html
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Now it says 1366mhz for gpu clock. Is that what my actual boost clock is? because the first page of gpuz says only 1253mhz.


GPU Boost operates on the concept of steps. Each step is a clock speed higher by 13 MHz. The boost clock on the first page of GPU-Z is just one, average clock speed the card can run at. Core clock reported in sensors tab is the actual clock speed your GPU is currently running at.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Nicholars*
> 
> What happens when the 970 is OC'd too much? Does it show artifacts or does it just freeze / crash? This 970 strix just keeps on going with no problems at all, currently at 1.525Ghz using the stock bios etc. with 120% power limit, no throttling except 10mhz. I think 120% power limit is definately safe for 24/7 use because even with another 20% it is still only consuming ~175w


Either can happen, or both. And if it's dropping core clock, it is throttling, though it's not temps that are causing it. If you don't mind the lower clock, and if it's stable at that clock and voltage then you're good. I find it hard to believe it's stable at 1500+ mhz with such a low TDP and voltage, though. My G1 sometimes almost hits 290W at 1530 MHz at +37 voltage in Firestrike, WItcher 3 and BF4.


----------



## Nicholars

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *m0n4rch*
> 
> GPU Boost operates on the concept of steps. Each step is a clock speed higher by 13 MHz. The boost clock on the first page of GPU-Z is just one, average clock speed the card can run at. Core clock reported in sensors tab is the actual clock speed your GPU is currently running at.
> Either can happen, or both. And if it's dropping core clock, it is throttling, though it's not temps that are causing it. If you don't mind the lower clock, and if it's stable at that clock and voltage then you're good. I find it hard to believe it's stable at 1500+ mhz with such a low TDP and voltage, though. My G1 sometimes almost hits 290W at 1530 MHz at +37 voltage in Firestrike, WItcher 3 and BF4.


It was very stable at 1500+ in the unigene benchmarks... I just ran firestrike and it was throttling to 1460 at worst, mostly 1480... and was dropping the voltage to 1.175 again ffs... WHY does it DROP the voltage exactly when it needs MORE voltage stupid TDP limits. I might try afterburner as that lets you add voltage, but the fan controls don't work properly with my card.


----------



## ice445

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *m0n4rch*
> 
> GPU Boost operates on the concept of steps. Each step is a clock speed higher by 13 MHz. The boost clock on the first page of GPU-Z is just one, average clock speed the card can run at. Core clock reported in sensors tab is the actual clock speed your GPU is currently running at.
> Either can happen, or both. And if it's dropping core clock, it is throttling, though it's not temps that are causing it. If you don't mind the lower clock, and if it's stable at that clock and voltage then you're good. *I find it hard to believe it's stable at 1500+ mhz with such a low TDP and voltage, though. My G1 sometimes almost hits 290W at 1530 MHz at +37 voltage in Firestrike, WItcher 3 and BF4*.


As I said earlier, I had mine locked solid to 1580Mhz with no additional voltage, no additional power cap, and it didn't throttle in any way. Firestrike score was posted earlier. It certainly seems to be possible if your card is good enough.


----------



## CoreyL4

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *m0n4rch*
> 
> GPU Boost operates on the concept of steps. Each step is a clock speed higher by 13 MHz. The boost clock on the first page of GPU-Z is just one, average clock speed the card can run at. Core clock reported in sensors tab is the actual clock speed your GPU is currently running at.


Ok. So when people say they are running 1500mhz or 1514mhz or whatever for the boost clock they are referring to the sensor tab number?


----------



## m0n4rch

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Nicholars*
> 
> It was very stable at 1500+ in the unigene benchmarks... I just ran firestrike and it was throttling to 1460 at worst, mostly 1480... and was dropping the voltage to 1.175 again ffs... WHY does it DROP the voltage exactly when it needs MORE voltage stupid TDP limits. I might try afterburner as that lets you add voltage, but the fan controls don't work properly with my card.


So it's throttling a lot, thought so. It drops the voltage in order to supply less power, since it's hitting the power limit. I believe 1.175 is too low for 1400+ MHz, that's the lowest voltage the GPU can throttle to, and I'm pretty sure it will be unstable.


----------



## Nicholars

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *m0n4rch*
> 
> So it's throttling a lot, thought so. It drops the voltage in order to supply less power, since it's hitting the power limit. I believe 1.175 is too low for 1400+ MHz, that's the lowest voltage the GPU can throttle to, and I'm pretty sure it will be unstable.


Is there any way to stop it going under 1.2v without flashing the bios? I have been running it at 1450mhz with no problems for 6 months. It would go lower than 1.175, I think I have seen it at 1.135 and definitely at 1.15, but I set minimum voltage to 1.175, ideally I would like it to run at 1.2-1.25 and never go under 1.2.


----------



## m0n4rch

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Nicholars*
> 
> Is there any way to stop it going under 1.2v without flashing the bios? I have been running it at 1450mhz with no problems for 6 months.


You shouldn't be trying to stop it from undervolting directly, but rather increase the power limit, since that's the reason it's dropping it. Anyway, you'd have to mod the bios.


----------



## Nicholars

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *m0n4rch*
> 
> You shouldn't be trying to stop it from undervolting directly, but rather increase the power limit, since that's the reason it's dropping it. Anyway, you'd have to mod the bios.


But it is already maxed so I guess that is my limit unless I mod the bios









Unless there is a way to go over 120%? Can you get over 120% with afterburner?

The G1 I had before prob would have went higher than this.. It was 1.225v at stock settings... But unfortunately the fans sound like junk when the PC is idle.


----------



## m0n4rch

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Nicholars*
> 
> But it is already maxed so I guess that is my limit unless I mod the bios
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The G1 I had before prob would have went higher than this.. It was 1.225v at stock settings... But unfortunately the fans sound like junk when the PC is idle.


Well Strix has the lowest TDP I think, it even has only 1 8-pin peg connector, so if you wanted to OC you should've got some other card, like G1 or MSI. But TDP is more or less an issue with all 970's when it comes to OC, even G1 and MSI cards have only 250W TDP, which isn't enough for 1550+ MHz or so.


----------



## ice445

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *m0n4rch*
> 
> Well Strix has the lowest TDP I think, it even has only 1 8-pin peg connector, so if you wanted to OC you should've got some other card, like G1 or MSI. But TDP is more or less an issue with all 970's when it comes to OC, even G1 and MSI cards have only 250W TDP.


Is it possible they changed something on newer ones? I was only hitting 85% TDP and I didn't touch anything. This was with the core at 1580 and the memory at +200mhz in Firestrike.


----------



## Nicholars

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *m0n4rch*
> 
> Well Strix has the lowest TDP I think, it even has only 1 8-pin peg connector, so if you wanted to OC you should've got some other card, like G1 or MSI. But TDP is more or less an issue with all 970's when it comes to OC, even G1 and MSI cards have only 250W TDP.


I had a G1 but I could not stand the horrible noise it makes when the PC is idle... The strix is a good card tbh, its the quietest and never goes above 68c, but yes when pushing for MAX overclocks above 1.5Ghz the G1 or other similar cards are better... Oh well I wil probably get a 980 instead when the price drops and clock that to 1.5Ghz. Probably an MSI or Palit as they both have higher TDP than asus and also have the idle fan off feature. Unless Gigiabyte have released a bios for the G1 that lowers the ridiculous 1600rpm idle fan speeds?


----------



## m0n4rch

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ice445*
> 
> Is it possible they changed something on newer ones? I was only hitting 85% TDP and I didn't touch anything. This was with the core at 1580 and the memory at +200mhz in Firestrike.


Are you sure your GPU isn't throttling? Also, try to run demo instead of the benchmark. The demo seems to be much more demanding. It's impossible to achieve 1580 MHz with no additional voltage and power, unless you have crazy high ASIC quality.


----------



## CoreyL4

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *CoreyL4*
> 
> Ok. So when people say they are running 1500mhz or 1514mhz or whatever for the boost clock they are referring to the sensor tab number?


Answer would be very appreciated.


----------



## m0n4rch

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *CoreyL4*
> 
> Answer would be very appreciated.


Yeah. Well, at least they should be.


----------



## gobblebox

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *flexy123*
> 
> http://forums.evga.com/Solution-For-Black-Screen-Problem-For-GTX-970-SC-ACX20-2974-m2332911.aspx
> 
> Mind you I have an EVGA SC ACX2.0 and I am using a maximum of 1.200V rather than the 1.212V, G1 is different of course.


Awesome, thanks flex! I'lll just tailor it to the G1's power/voltage requirements


----------



## ice445

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *m0n4rch*
> 
> Are you sure your GPU isn't throttling? Also, try to run demo instead of the benchmark. The demo seems to be much more demanding. It's impossible to achieve 1580 MHz with no additional voltage and power, unless you have crazy high ASIC quality.


I'm positive it isn't. Here's a screen during the most demanding scene in the demo. TDP/power usage is the first % in my OSD, and I never saw it go above 87%. I'm not trolling, I promise.





Do I just have the Jesus card of 970's or what?

Also here's another shot from a different scene. You can see the core clock better, imgur is really neutering the image quality for some reason..


----------



## Nicholars

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ice445*
> 
> I'm positive it isn't. Here's a screen during the most demanding scene in the demo. TDP/power usage is the first % in my OSD, and I never saw it go above 87%. I'm not trolling, I promise.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Do I just have the Jesus card of 970's or what?
> 
> Also here's another shot from a different scene. You can see the core clock better, imgur is really neutering the image quality for some reason..


Looks like you got the worlds best 970... Try it at 1650mhz or something.


----------



## flexy123

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Nicholars*
> 
> Says limited by Vop and Vrel is GPU-z


The Strix and the EVGA SC ACX2.0 are actually pretty similar in a sense that they have the same voltages and are locked at 1.212V maximum.

What I see on mine (EVGA), on stock bios, it hits Vrel/VOp any time (and just because) it is hitting 1.200V.

The 1.200V is also my card's "maximum internal voltage" which it uses when its boosting to its default stock boost of 1367. (Note: I had the exact same model of card previously with a slightly better ASIC, absolutely identical BIOS, and the previous card boosted to 1.212V. So those cards must have some "internal" maximum voltage (depending on their ASIC?), and awhen the card boosts to this voltage it's hitting Vrel/Vop.

And I assume this is the case with yours also, so it might be hitting 1.200V or 1.212V and this alone is reason to flag Vrel/VOp.

The question here: IS IT ACTUALLY ALREADY THROTTLING a notch down when it hits this maximum? Because this would mean that the card "in reality" wanted to boost to 1380, possibly even at 1.212V, but then it sets VOP/Vrel and the card is boosting one notch down instead, at one voltage step lower, and then shows Vrel/Vop, indicating that it's already throttling.

(Just as a side-note, there still some total mysteries to me how Boost works, today for example a did some more testing and entirely altered tables in the bios, and the card boosted to CLK63 at 1367 at 1.200V but I have NO logical explanation WHY it boosted there. In the same way as with the original bios, I can not actually see what the criterion is WHY it would boost to CLK63 especially if the voltage for CLK63 is totally not going with the 1.200V it then uses. I think the cards must decide where to boost based on ASIC and maybe some other factors, saying there are some things which cannot be influenced in the BIOS. I would give something to be able to sit down with the Nvidia bios developer and have him explain me things....lol


----------



## flexy123

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ice445*
> 
> Is it possible they changed something on newer ones? I was only hitting 85% TDP and I didn't touch anything. This was with the core at 1580 and the memory at +200mhz in Firestrike.


Wait...WHAT?

You have a Strix at stock with stock bios and it only hits 85% at Firestrike Demo (!!) at 1580 and doesn't throttle??

Can you post the card's bios? That would be extremely...odd.

Edit: Do you have global Vsync forced or a frame limiter or something?


----------



## ice445

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *flexy123*
> 
> Wait...WHAT?
> 
> You have a Strix at stock with stock bios and it only hits 85% at Firestrike Demo (!!) at 1580 and doesn't throttle??
> 
> Can you post the card's bios? That would be extremely...odd.
> 
> Edit: Do you have global Vsync forced or a frame limiter or something?


It's a Gigabyte G1, not a Strix. But no, I don't have Vsync or frame limiter forced. it wouldn't matter anyway since I have a 144Hz monitor.


----------



## EarlZ

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ice445*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *flexy123*
> 
> Wait...WHAT?
> 
> You have a Strix at stock with stock bios and it only hits 85% at Firestrike Demo (!!) at 1580 and doesn't throttle??
> 
> Can you post the card's bios? That would be extremely...odd.
> 
> Edit: Do you have global Vsync forced or a frame limiter or something?
> 
> 
> 
> It's a Gigabyte G1, not a Strix. But no, I don't have Vsync or frame limiter forced. it wouldn't matter anyway since I have a 144Hz monitor.
Click to expand...

My G1's also dont hit past 85% in firestrike.


----------



## blaze2210

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ice445*
> 
> I'm positive it isn't. Here's a screen during the most demanding scene in the demo. TDP/power usage is the first % in my OSD, and I never saw it go above 87%. I'm not trolling, I promise.
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Do I just have the Jesus card of 970's or what?
> 
> Also here's another shot from a different scene. You can see the core clock better, imgur is really neutering the image quality for some reason..
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


What scores does this end up getting?


----------



## ice445

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *blaze2210*
> 
> What scores does this end up getting?


I posted earlier in the thread:

http://www.3dmark.com/3dm/7224908

I haven't found the memory maximum yet so I might actually be able to break 12K with this card. Haven't even started adding voltage yet either.


----------



## Nicholars

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ice445*
> 
> I posted earlier in the thread:
> 
> http://www.3dmark.com/3dm/7224908
> 
> I haven't found the memory maximum yet so I might actually be able to break 12K with this card. Haven't even started adding voltage yet either.


That is an extremely nice card you got..... Did Gigabyte fix the idle fan speeds / noise yet? Or is it still stuck at 1600rpm idle fan speed? My asus strix is at 100-120% TDP and throttling down to 1480 in firestrike







It runs at 1520 in the unigene benchmarks, it would probably go 50mhz higher if asus did not put low TDP limits on the card.


----------



## Mr-Dark

Hello all

anyone have 970 in SLI ?

i cant oc my card in sli becouse the voltage in bottom card is way lower than top card 1.21v vs 1.168v !!

any fix for this ?


----------



## EarlZ

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mr-Dark*
> 
> Hello all
> 
> anyone have 970 in SLI ?
> 
> i cant oc my card in sli becouse the voltage in bottom card is way lower than top card 1.21v vs 1.168v !!
> 
> any fix for this ?


Im running in SLI and I dont have that specific problem but id like to ask if you swap the cards around is it always whichever card is on the bottom only gets 1.168v ?


----------



## Mr-Dark

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *EarlZ*
> 
> Im running in SLI and I dont have that specific problem but id like to ask if you swap the cards around is it always whichever card is on the bottom only gets 1.168v ?


Thank for rep

Yes i swap the cards many time the same problem

the top card have stable voltage 1.21v while the bottom card have 1.168v stable









my card G1 with 72% and 64% ASIC


----------



## m0n4rch

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ice445*
> 
> I'm positive it isn't. Here's a screen during the most demanding scene in the demo. TDP/power usage is the first % in my OSD, and I never saw it go above 87%. I'm not trolling, I promise.
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Do I just have the Jesus card of 970's or what?
> 
> Also here's another shot from a different scene. You can see the core clock better, imgur is really neutering the image quality for some reason..
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


Your GPU is throttling. You set it to 1593 core clock in order to get 1580. It dropped by exactly 13 MHz, which means it's throttling. I still don't get why my G1 uses so much power though. Even at 1.2 V at ~1580 MHz it's using up to 90% of 290W, which is a higher percentage of higher TDP.


----------



## EarlZ

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *m0n4rch*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *ice445*
> 
> I'm positive it isn't. Here's a screen during the most demanding scene in the demo. TDP/power usage is the first % in my OSD, and I never saw it go above 87%. I'm not trolling, I promise.
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Do I just have the Jesus card of 970's or what?
> 
> Also here's another shot from a different scene. You can see the core clock better, imgur is really neutering the image quality for some reason..
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Your GPU is throttling. You set it to 1593 core clock in order to get 1580. It dropped by exactly 13 MHz, which means it's throttling. I still don't get why my G1 uses so much power though. Even at 1.2 V at ~1580 MHz it's using up to 90% of 290W, which is a higher percentage of higher TDP.
Click to expand...

I may have missed it but I didnt see his screenshot of his card running at 1593 at a specific voltage, All i see is it running at 14xxMhz.

What are you exactly using to test the power usage ( settings & such ) ill run it on my end and see how it goes.


----------



## m0n4rch

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *EarlZ*
> 
> I may have missed it but I didnt see his screenshot of his card running at 1593 at a specific voltage, All i see is it running at 14xxMhz.
> 
> What are you exactly using to test the power usage ( settings & such ) ill run it on my end and see how it goes.


His card is running at 1580 MHz, which is what the Afterburner overlay shows. But if you look at his GPU-Z screenshot, it says average boost is 1492 MHz. That means that the highest clock in the table is ~1493.
This is what GPU-Z reports when there's no throttling and your max clock is 1580:



It says boost is 1479. And in his GPU-Z SS, it says 1492.

And about the power usage, I've tested it using Firestrike demo, since it's more demanding than the benchmark.


----------



## JustAfleshWound

I've had the same issues with monitoring programs and frequencies. At stock, GPU-Z would report 1392 as my max clock but the OSD (precisionX) would report I was hitting about 1590. Needless to say it must be wrong. I highly doubt my card was doing 1590ish @ 1.168...


----------



## TheBoom

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mr-Dark*
> 
> Thank for rep
> 
> Yes i swap the cards many time the same problem
> 
> the top card have stable voltage 1.21v while the bottom card have 1.168v stable
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> my card G1 with 72% and 64% ASIC


You may need to modify your bios to raise the voltage for the 2nd card. If that doesn't work then it could be either a PCI-E power draw issue or PSU rail issue (unlikely).

Try raising the pci-e power draw for the 2nd card in the bios editor and also fix the voltage to 1.21v


----------



## AngryGoldfish

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ice445*
> 
> Is it possible they changed something on newer ones? I was only hitting 85% TDP and I didn't touch anything. This was with the core at 1580 and the memory at +200mhz in Firestrike.


I've seen the Strix overclock perfectly fine. The limitation of the single 8-pin is not necessarily synonymous with poor headroom. Like I said, the Strix can go high, so if yours goes high, great. To be honest, while the G1 Gaming often reaches 1500Mhz on the core without a BIOS modification, the memory rarely goes above 7600Mhz due to Gigabyte choosing to use Hynix modules on their later revisions. This means that the Strix, MSI, eVGA etc. all perform very well in comparison, despite being more restricted in the core. Core is king, but memory frequency certainly boosts performance.


----------



## blaze2210

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mr-Dark*
> 
> Hello all
> 
> anyone have 970 in SLI ?
> 
> i cant oc my card in sli becouse the voltage in bottom card is way lower than top card 1.21v vs 1.168v !!
> 
> any fix for this ?


You can OC the cards separately. You can either apply different settings to each card by unchecking the "Synchronize settings for similar graphics processors" box, or you can flash a different BIOS to each card (if you're going the BIOS modding route).


----------



## Wirerat

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *AngryGoldfish*
> 
> I've seen the Strix overclock perfectly fine. The limitation of the single 8-pin is not necessarily synonymous with poor headroom. Like I said, the Strix can go high, so if yours goes high, great. To be honest, while the G1 Gaming often reaches 1500Mhz on the core without a BIOS modification, the memory rarely goes above 7600Mhz due to Gigabyte choosing to use Hynix modules on their later revisions. This means that the Strix, MSI, eVGA etc. all perform very well in comparison, despite being more restricted in the core. *Core is king, but memory frequency certainly boosts performance.*


Especially after a 970 core hits 1500mhz. There is more to gain from the memory oc up to 8000mhz.


----------



## kl6mk6

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mr-Dark*
> 
> Hello all
> 
> anyone have 970 in SLI ?
> 
> i cant oc my card in sli becouse the voltage in bottom card is way lower than top card 1.21v vs 1.168v !!
> 
> any fix for this ?


As far as i know this is still an issue with no official fix. There are threads that discuss changing the clocks for each card individually, but I never did that. They seem to me to work just fine, even with the lower voltage on card two.

https://forums.geforce.com/default/topic/777448/geforce-900-series/-major-issue-sli-gtx-970-cards-one-card-runs-way-lower-voltage-than-the-other-driver-bug-/1/


----------



## Mr-Dark

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TheBoom*
> 
> You may need to modify your bios to raise the voltage for the 2nd card. If that doesn't work then it could be either a PCI-E power draw issue or PSU rail issue (unlikely).
> 
> Try raising the pci-e power draw for the 2nd card in the bios editor and also fix the voltage to 1.21v


Quote:


> You can OC the cards separately. You can either apply different settings to each card by unchecking the "Synchronize settings for similar graphics processors" box, or you can flash a different BIOS to each card (if you're going the BIOS modding route). thumb.gif


Quote:


> As far as i know this is still an issue with no official fix. There are threads that discuss changing the clocks for each card individually, but I never did that. They seem to me to work just fine, even with the lower voltage on card two.
> 
> https://forums.geforce.com/default/topic/777448/geforce-900-series/-major-issue-sli-gtx-970-cards-one-card-runs-way-lower-voltage-than-the-other-driver-bug-/1/


Thank all









Just change some of voltage on my bios as this threads

https://forums.geforce.com/default/topic/800911/g1-970-sli-weird-throttling/?offset=7

and now my voltage in both card 1.22v as i set in the bios and i disable boost thats stop 15mhz drop when my cards hit 68c









now my core clock 1480mhz no boost @1.22v i will test how the core can oc more now


----------



## blaze2210

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kl6mk6*
> 
> As far as i know this is still an issue with no official fix. There are threads that discuss changing the clocks for each card individually, but I never did that. They seem to me to work just fine, even with the lower voltage on card two.
> 
> https://forums.geforce.com/default/topic/777448/geforce-900-series/-major-issue-sli-gtx-970-cards-one-card-runs-way-lower-voltage-than-the-other-driver-bug-/1/


People have some really odd behavior with these cards. Mine seem to run at the same voltages and speeds, even with about 10 points between the ASIC scores of the 2 cards. There is absolutely nothing different between the mods made to the BIOS, as I flashed the same one to both cards. Here's a screenshot of the Sensors tab for each card, as well as the OSD running over Catzilla. Same speed and same voltage on each card.



My ASIC scores:


----------



## Benjiw

I can't overclock this card, each stress test clocks the card differently, and I overall just do not understand what is going on with this card, can someone point me to guide that will help me out cos I've no idea what I'm doing and it seems to make no difference what I do with afterburner or EVGA's tool.


----------



## AngryGoldfish

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Benjiw*
> 
> I can't overclock this card, each stress test clocks the card differently, and I overall just do not understand what is going on with this card, can someone point me to guide that will help me out cos I've no idea what I'm doing and it seems to make no difference what I do with afterburner or EVGA's tool.


I don't know any specific guides. What exactly are you having trouble with? What have you done so far?


----------



## Benjiw

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *AngryGoldfish*
> 
> I don't know any specific guides. What exactly are you having trouble with? What have you done so far?


I don't know if my card is hitting its power limit or what, my card boosts itself to 1404 but if i push it to 1500+ i can't get it stable at all and I don't know why, I'm using MSI afterburner.


----------



## blaze2210

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Benjiw*
> 
> I can't overclock this card, each stress test clocks the card differently, and I overall just do not understand what is going on with this card, can someone point me to guide that will help me out cos I've no idea what I'm doing and it seems to make no difference what I do with afterburner or EVGA's tool.


All of the guides basically say the same thing, since not much really changes between the different series (as far as overclocking goes). Google "video card overclocking guide" and read every one that pops up - you can never have too much knowledge.


----------



## AngryGoldfish

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Benjiw*
> 
> I don't know if my card is hitting its power limit or what, my card boosts itself to 1404 but if i push it to 1500+ i can't get it stable at all and I don't know why, I'm using MSI afterburner.


Are the drivers crashing? If so, your overclock is simply unstable and may need voltage to increase stability. This is normal and part of the process. As said above, Google GPU overclock guides and read through them. YouTube have a few out there as well. I'm sure Linus and all the usual suspects have articles or videos on it for you to peruse.

The basic principle is: Push your core (boost) clock until it becomes unstable. If you are not satisfied, add voltage within Afterburner until you regain stability. If you cannot regain stability and the drivers are still crashing or you can see artefacts on the screen, you have hit the limit your card will boost to. To stabilise your overclock may require exotic cooling and/or BIOS modifications and is obviously advanced stuff. Otherwise you'll have to settle with whatever your GPU will allow.

Now, it's different if your boost clock is automatically 'throttling' and reducing. This may be due to power, voltage or thermals. This can be fixed with some tweaking. What cannot be fixed is the silicon lottery. If your card simply will not stabilise at 1500Mhz, there really isn't a lot that can be done.


----------



## Benjiw

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *blaze2210*
> 
> All of the guides basically say the same thing, since not much really changes between the different series (as far as overclocking goes). Google "video card overclocking guide" and read every one that pops up - you can never have too much knowledge.


No offence but I did that with my 6870 and it was fine but the drastic mhz change between different tests and stuff is not what I'm used to so hence me asking for help.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *AngryGoldfish*
> 
> Are the drivers crashing? If so, your overclock is simply unstable and may need voltage to increase stability. This is normal and part of the process. As said above, Google GPU overclock guides and read through them. YouTube have a few out there as well. I'm sure Linus and all the usual suspects have articles or videos on it for you to peruse.
> 
> The basic principle is: Push your core (boost) clock until it becomes unstable. If you are not satisfied, add voltage within Afterburner until you regain stability. If you cannot regain stability and the drivers are still crashing or you can see artefacts on the screen, you have hit the limit your card will boost to. To stabilise your overclock may require exotic cooling and/or BIOS modifications and is obviously advanced stuff. Otherwise you'll have to settle with whatever your GPU will allow.
> 
> Now, it's different if your boost clock is automatically 'throttling' and reducing. This may be due to power, voltage or thermals. This can be fixed with some tweaking. What cannot be fixed is the silicon lottery. If your card simply will not stabilise at 1500Mhz, there really isn't a lot that can be done.


Card hits 1565mhz in valley before hitting artifacts so downed it and added more volts but couldn't regain stability, it ran perfectly fine up to +150mhz however +10mhz in furmark just crashes...


----------



## ludkoto

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *AngryGoldfish*
> 
> That is new to me. I've never seen that mentioned anywhere. I have a G1 Gaming from Christmas 2014. Rev 1.1.


I think you can change modes in OC guru its like 25MHz diference.


----------



## blaze2210

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Benjiw*
> 
> No offence but I did that with my 6870 and it was fine but the drastic mhz change between different tests and stuff is not what I'm used to so hence me asking for help.
> Card hits 1565mhz in valley before hitting artifacts so downed it and added more volts but couldn't regain stability, it ran perfectly fine up to +150mhz however +10mhz in furmark just crashes...


Asking for help is fine, post a question about something you need help with. Getting pointed to a guide is something that spending a couple seconds on a search engine can accomplish. Also, you could read (or use the search feature of the thread) through the pages here, since there have been _many_ discussions about overclocking the various models. The more recent pages contain information about BIOS modding, and I'm sure the earlier pages provide more information on overclocking using the different software options (Afterburner, OC Guru, Precision, etc.).

The difference in speeds between tests would be due to either a difference in the load that's being put on the card(s), or incorrect reporting of the speeds. What are you currently using to monitor the speeds, voltage, etc?


----------



## AngryGoldfish

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Benjiw*
> 
> No offence but I did that with my 6870 and it was fine but the drastic mhz change between different tests and stuff is not what I'm used to so hence me asking for help.
> Card hits 1565mhz in valley before hitting artifacts so downed it and added more volts but couldn't regain stability, it ran perfectly fine up to +150mhz however +10mhz in furmark just crashes...


Avoid Furmark. Valley, Heaven, Fire Strike and gaming. Stick to those.

Go back to stock and gradually increase your core clock by 13Mhz. Once you hit instability, raise your voltage by 20mV. Retest. Keep increasing your voltage until you are stable. If you cannot find stability, decrease your core clock by 13Mhz until you are stable again. It's a balancing act. Make sure you pay attention to the temperatures and avoid throttling if you can.

Don't expect 1565Mhz. That's a heft overclock. It may not even be translating to higher scores anyway. This is why I use Valley and Fire Strike. They're not just for stability testing. At each overclock, run the benchmark and note the scores and your clocks. Many have noted very little difference after 1500Mhz. The gains are minimal, if anything at all.


----------



## Wirerat

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *AngryGoldfish*
> 
> Avoid Furmark. Valley, Heaven, Fire Strike and gaming. Stick to those.
> 
> Go back to stock and gradually increase your core clock by 13Mhz. Once you hit instability, raise your voltage by 20mV. Retest. Keep increasing your voltage until you are stable. If you cannot find stability, decrease your core clock by 13Mhz until you are stable again. It's a balancing act. Make sure you pay attention to the temperatures and avoid throttling if you can.
> 
> Don't expect 1565Mhz. That's a heft overclock. It may not even be translating to higher scores anyway. This is why I use Valley and Fire Strike. They're not just for stability testing. At each overclock, run the benchmark and note the scores and your clocks. *Many have noted very little difference after 1500Mhz. The gains are minimal, if anything at all*.


With my 970 FTW at 1518mhz 1.26v 8000mem Valley shows 72.5-73fps. I cant get it to constantly score higher at 1580mhz 1.31v 8100mhz mem. Even though I can stabiize the 1580 maybe even higher its pointless.


----------



## ZeVo

Yeah the difference from 1500Mhz to 1550Mhz gave less than a point increase in Heaven, just wish I had Samsung, this Hynix is poopy.


----------



## CoreyL4

Overclocked my card today.

These are the results that were stable for me (without messing with voltage).

+175
+500
1541mhz

file:///E:/Heaven%20Benchmark%204.0/Unigine_Heaven_Benchmark_4.0_20150607_2019.html


----------



## ice445

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *m0n4rch*
> 
> Your GPU is throttling. You set it to 1593 core clock in order to get 1580. It dropped by exactly 13 MHz, which means it's throttling. I still don't get why my G1 uses so much power though. Even at 1.2 V at ~1580 MHz it's using up to 90% of 290W, which is a higher percentage of higher TDP.


How is it dropping 13mhz when I've never seen it at 1593, ever? I added +163 in Afterburner
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *AngryGoldfish*
> 
> I've seen the Strix overclock perfectly fine. The limitation of the single 8-pin is not necessarily synonymous with poor headroom. Like I said, the Strix can go high, so if yours goes high, great. To be honest, while the G1 Gaming often reaches 1500Mhz on the core without a BIOS modification, the memory rarely goes above 7600Mhz due to Gigabyte choosing to use Hynix modules on their later revisions. This means that the Strix, MSI, eVGA etc. all perform very well in comparison, despite being more restricted in the core. Core is king, but memory frequency certainly boosts performance.


My G1 actually has Samsung ram which is pretty nice.


----------



## Xoriam

They drop 12mhz when they stay at 65c+ for too long.
Only real way to bypass this is customizing bios. Or kboost, but kboost tends to cause more bad than good.

I'd like to find a fix for this that does not require one of the 2, because overclocks tend to become unstable/artifact when they do drop those 12mhz.


----------



## CoreyL4

What are your opinions on my overlock?


----------



## Xoriam

Thats pretty close to exactly what everyone else gets as well.


----------



## DeathAngel74

Has anyone else been stable 24/7 at 1620?


----------



## EarlZ

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *m0n4rch*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *EarlZ*
> 
> I may have missed it but I didnt see his screenshot of his card running at 1593 at a specific voltage, All i see is it running at 14xxMhz.
> 
> What are you exactly using to test the power usage ( settings & such ) ill run it on my end and see how it goes.
> 
> 
> 
> His card is running at 1580 MHz, which is what the Afterburner overlay shows. But if you look at his GPU-Z screenshot, it says average boost is 1492 MHz. That means that the highest clock in the table is ~1493.
> This is what GPU-Z reports when there's no throttling and your max clock is 1580:
> 
> 
> 
> It says boost is 1479. And in his GPU-Z SS, it says 1492.
> 
> And about the power usage, I've tested it using Firestrike demo, since it's more demanding than the benchmark.
Click to expand...

Regular, Extreme or Ultra ?


----------



## m0n4rch

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ice445*
> 
> How is it dropping 13mhz when I've never seen it at 1593, ever? I added +163 in Afterburner


It's not really dropping, but it never even reaches max table clock, which is 1593 MHz when you add +163. That's because you either don't have high enough voltage or you're hitting power limit.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *EarlZ*
> 
> Regular, Extreme or Ultra ?


Regular.


----------



## EarlZ

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *m0n4rch*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *ice445*
> 
> How is it dropping 13mhz when I've never seen it at 1593, ever? I added +163 in Afterburner
> 
> 
> 
> It's not really dropping, but it never even reaches max table clock, which is 1593 MHz when you add +163. That's because you either don't have high enough voltage or you're hitting power limit.
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *EarlZ*
> 
> Regular, Extreme or Ultra ?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Regular.
Click to expand...



This is at 1506 only, Stock bios +35mv in AB

EDIT:

Does anyone know the voltage steps (starting 1.200v) that are valid for the G1 gaming or 970s in general that are properly showed in MSI A/B, All I know is 1.212v, 1.243v & 1.275v


----------



## m0n4rch

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *EarlZ*
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This is at 1506 only, Stock bios +35mv in AB
> 
> EDIT:
> 
> Does anyone know the voltage steps (starting 1.200v) that are valid for the G1 gaming or 970s in general that are properly showed in MSI A/B, All I know is 1.212v, 1.243v & 1.275v




Is that the whole demo or just the beginning? My GPU power % goes over 90% when the fight starts, which is the most demanding part of the demo. This is with +37 mV and 1506 Mhz. TDP is 290W in my bios, so it's 90%+ of 290W, which is higher than stock (250W). I don't get why it's using so much power.


----------



## kanttii

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ice445*
> 
> I posted earlier in the thread:
> 
> http://www.3dmark.com/3dm/7224908
> 
> I haven't found the memory maximum yet so I might actually be able to break 12K with this card. Haven't even started adding voltage yet either.


Please post your BIOS, I'd love to see what kinda values it has by default









GPU-Z -> Button next to BIOS version -> Save to file -> Upload here







)) (pic below)


TIA!









My card is throttling for some reason to 1.212V if I don't set extra voltage through a program like Precision X.. I've been trying to figure out what causes it. Setting the max clock to state 63 and "disabling" the upper clock states by setting their voltage to 1.6V did the same. Maybe something in the voltage steps does it? I've been trying to calculate which one it could be by the formula someone mentioned: (min+max) / 2 but can't find the correct one







I'm trying to make the boost go to 1506Mhz 1.256V without having any program running, but so far no success! This is fun but it sure takes time lol

@DeathAngel74 my 100% stable is 1506Mhz







some games can handle 1580 but GTA V is THE way to see if the card is stable.. 1519 artifacts and crash after 1.5 hours of gaming, at this so far none.


----------



## EarlZ

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *m0n4rch*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *EarlZ*
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This is at 1506 only, Stock bios +35mv in AB
> 
> EDIT:
> 
> Does anyone know the voltage steps (starting 1.200v) that are valid for the G1 gaming or 970s in general that are properly showed in MSI A/B, All I know is 1.212v, 1.243v & 1.275v
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Is that the whole demo or just the beginning? My GPU power % goes over 90% when the fight starts, which is the most demanding part of the demo. This is with +37 mV and 1506 Mhz. TDP is 290W in my bios, so it's 90%+ of 290W, which is higher than stock (250W). I don't get why it's using so much power.
Click to expand...

Yes, that is the whole demo.


----------



## Hequaqua

This is what mine looks like during the Firestrike demo:


I ran it two times looped. It hit 94%, but it really stayed right around 86% TDP(I think I have it at 285w). In the past my card would throttle during the demo. As you can see, no throttling or perfcap issues. This is my latest bios mod. 1506\[email protected](My old was 1480/[email protected])

I think I will run this for a while and see how it does.


----------



## EarlZ

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Hequaqua*
> 
> This is what mine looks like during the Firestrike demo:
> 
> 
> I ran it two times looped. It hit 94%, but it really stayed right around 86% TDP(I think I have it at 285w). In the past my card would throttle during the demo. As you can see, no throttling or perfcap issues. This is my latest bios mod. 1506\[email protected](My old was 1480/[email protected])
> 
> I think I will run this for a while and see how it does.


That is a HUGE voltage drop! What did you change?

Im getting a perf cap on my, Vrel,OP,SLI i think


----------



## Hequaqua

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *EarlZ*
> 
> That is a HUGE voltage drop! What did you change?
> 
> Im getting a perf cap on my, Vrel,OP,SLI i think


I just changed the voltages in the bios. I set the first 3 sliders to 1.225v:


Clocks 59-74 1.225v Max
Clock 72-74 1.225-1.225 Min-Max


EDIT:

Just ran Firestrike demo 1x and Graphis Test 1 3x(looped).

1560/[email protected]:


----------



## TGBM

Thought I would pop my head in here as I now have a GTX 970 SC in my most recent desktop build and have to say going from a 550 to 970 SC is like jumping out the stone age its amazing! Thinking of doing some OC's on it as it is watercooled any recommendations? The full specs of the build can be found in my signature!


----------



## AngryGoldfish

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Wirerat*
> 
> With my 970 FTW at 1518mhz 1.26v 8000mem Valley shows 72.5-73fps. I cant get it to constantly score higher at 1580mhz 1.31v 8100mhz mem. Even though I can stabiize the 1580 maybe even higher its pointless.


Although I see this as the most common outcome, obviously there have been a few that have been able to hit 14500 or more in Fire Strike graphics score with a hefty overclock of 1600Mhz or more on the core and 8100Mhz or more on the memory. That's just good silicon fortune, though. I'd say I'm in the lower 20% of silicon, where the core will boost quite high without crashing or artefacting, but fail to translate into high scores. I'm also limited by my memory, though I think I've said that so many times I've become a broken record.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *CoreyL4*
> 
> Overclocked my card today.
> 
> These are the results that were stable for me (without messing with voltage).
> 
> +175
> +500
> 1541mhz
> 
> file:///E:/Heaven%20Benchmark%204.0/Unigine_Heaven_Benchmark_4.0_20150607_2019.html


Nice one.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TGBM*
> 
> Thought I would pop my head in here as I now have a GTX 970 SC in my most recent desktop build and have to say going from a 550 to 970 SC is like jumping out the stone age its amazing! Thinking of doing some OC's on it as it is watercooled any recommendations? The full specs of the build can be found in my signature!


If you're water cooled (nice build logs, by the way), you have a lot more freedom. Aim for a 1550/8000Mhz overclock. You may experience throttling at that point, but hopefully it won't make a big difference. Since you're water cooling, you may also be interested in tweaking the BIOS to remove any restrictions. However, first try and boost your core to around 1500Mhz (leave the memory alone for now) and check your benchmark scores. Then bring your memory up-in 100Mhz increments-until you're unstable. This will probably be around 8000Mhz. Check your scores again; they should be quite a bit higher. Make sure you're not throttling. Then try and push your core further in 13Mhz increments. Keep doing this until your scores stop scaling properly or until you're unstable. If you want to add voltage within Afterburner or the BIOS, you can do that. This might help stabilise any high overclocks. Your GPU should be able to hit at least 1480Mhz without additional voltages. After that it's totally up in the air.


----------



## TGBM

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *AngryGoldfish*
> 
> If you're water cooled (nice build logs, by the way), you have a lot more freedom. Aim for a 1550/8000Mhz overclock. You may experience throttling at that point, but hopefully it won't make a big difference. Since you're water cooling, you may also be interested in tweaking the BIOS to remove any restrictions. However, first try and boost your core to around 1500Mhz (leave the memory alone for now) and check your benchmark scores. Then bring your memory up-in 100Mhz increments-until you're unstable. This will probably be around 8000Mhz. Check your scores again; they should be quite a bit higher. Make sure you're not throttling. Then try and push your core further in 13Mhz increments. Keep doing this until your scores stop scaling properly or until you're unstable. If you want to add voltage within Afterburner or the BIOS, you can do that. This might help stabilise any high overclocks. Your GPU should be able to hit at least 1480Mhz without additional voltages. After that it's totally up in the air.


Wow thanks so much I'm hoping my new build (Parvum Silver Bolts) will come out 10x better than my first one! Doing quite a lot of custom work on it.

I shall try doing that when I next have a few spare hours I have played with Afterburner before but never really done anything massive thanks for all the information!


----------



## AngryGoldfish

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TGBM*
> 
> Wow thanks so much I'm hoping my new build (Parvum Silver Bolts) will come out 10x better than my first one! Doing quite a lot of custom work on it.
> 
> I shall try doing that when I next have a few spare hours I have played with Afterburner before but never really done anything massive thanks for all the information!


No worries, dude. I'm interested to see how things turn out, so I'll follow your build.

If you want to, stick around here and ask as many questions on overclocking as you want. There are people here who can offer other viewpoints, too. There are many different ways to overclock and it's good to get an all-round view of it, IMO.


----------



## TGBM

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *AngryGoldfish*
> 
> No worries, dude. I'm interested to see how things turn out, so I'll follow your build.
> 
> If you want to, stick around here and ask as many questions on overclocking as you want. There are people here who can offer other viewpoints, too. There are many different ways to overclock and it's good to get an all-round view of it, IMO.


Thanks again I intend to overclock Silver Bolts so will see what I can manage on my current build!


----------



## Paztak

Nope,

No luck for me with the silicon lottery. First I thought that my stable oc is 1501mhz core (boost clock) and 8Ghz to mem. But after one week of playing The Witcher 3 I found that my stable oc without any throttling (which causes stuttering) is as low as 1418mhz to core and +250 to mem. If I go higher core clock will throttle because of the total power limit.... So yeah, no 1500mhz sweet spot for me... Well at least I now know for sure that my oc is stable.


----------



## TGBM

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Paztak*
> 
> Nope,
> 
> No luck for me with the silicon lottery. First I thought that my stable oc is 1501mhz core (boost clock) and 8Ghz to mem. But after one week of playing The Witcher 3 I found that my stable oc without any throttling (which causes stuttering) is as low as 1418mhz to core and +250 to mem. If I go higher core clock will throttle because of the total power limit.... So yeah, no 1500mhz sweet spot for me... Well at least I now know for sure that my oc is stable.


Interesting I will post with what I managed to do and still have it being stable when I have some spare time to sit down and do it properly.


----------



## supermodjo

SAME BOT WITH YOU. AT 1506 EVEN AT 1.3 VOLTAGE IN THE WITCHER 3 I HAVE STTUTER IN GAME.LOWERED TO 1455 MODED BIOS WITH MINIM 1.2 VOLTAGE AND THE CARD RUNS BETTER.ALL PEOPLE WITH 1500+ ON CARD RUN THE WITCHER OR GTA 5 AT 4K WITH 2MSAA AND YOU WILL SEE THAT THE CARD WILL NOT BEE STABLE.THE CARD RUNS MORE COLD AT 1.2 1455 AND NO STTUTER,AT 1506 WITH 1.27V IN THE WITCHER 3 CARD HAVE 80 TEMPS .FOR LES DEMANDING GAMES 1500 IT'S GOOD BATH FOR GAMES LIKE TW3 AND GTA 5 TO RUN 24/7 STABLE YOU WELL SEE THAT THE CARDS AR NOT STABLE 100%.


----------



## hertz9753

Was that a post for people that need glasses?


----------



## EarlZ

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Hequaqua*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *EarlZ*
> 
> That is a HUGE voltage drop! What did you change?
> 
> Im getting a perf cap on my, Vrel,OP,SLI i think
> 
> 
> 
> I just changed the voltages in the bios. I set the first 3 sliders to 1.225v:
> 
> Clocks 59-74 1.225v Max
> Clock 72-74 1.225-1.225 Min-Max
> 
> EDIT:
> 
> Just ran Firestrike demo 1x and Graphis Test 1 3x(looped).
> 
> 1560/[email protected]:
Click to expand...

I followed your voltage distribution and it solved my OCD, my other card always runs a higher voltage now I can sync them up!


----------



## Hequaqua

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *EarlZ*
> 
> I followed your voltage distribution and it solved my OCD, my other card always runs a higher voltage now I can sync them up!


Cool. I haven't had any issues.....yet. LOL


----------



## TGBM

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Hequaqua*
> 
> Cool. I haven't had any issues.....yet. LOL


Lets hope I don't either!


----------



## EarlZ

Also Id like to share my finding, I have 2 cards and lets label them Card A & B, A runs at 1.200v while B runs at 1.212 when boosting, card B is at the bottom card and runs 8-10C hotter depending on the load, its 2 fans only have abut 3-5mm of breathing space from my bottom mounted PSU, I decided to move card B to the top slot instead so now card B is runnig 4c hotter than card A, putting both cards at 1.243v
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Hequaqua*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *EarlZ*
> 
> I followed your voltage distribution and it solved my OCD, my other card always runs a higher voltage now I can sync them up!
> 
> 
> 
> Cool. I haven't had any issues.....yet. LOL
Click to expand...

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TGBM*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Hequaqua*
> 
> Cool. I haven't had any issues.....yet. LOL
> 
> 
> 
> Lets hope I don't either!
Click to expand...

I just hope nvidia fixes the driver crash really soon, really hate it that I have to switch to 350.12 just to confirm overclocking stability and go back to 353.06 and play Witcher 3.


----------



## bernieyee

Thinking about watercooling my GTX 970 w/ a H220X since it gets pretty loud/hot within my Phanteks ITX case.

http://www.ekwb.com/news/554/19/EK-releases-ASUS-GTX-970-Strix-Full-Cover-water-block/

I see they sell backplates for extra. Would the stock Strix backplate not work with their waterblocks?


----------



## TGBM

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *EarlZ*
> 
> I just hope nvidia fixes the driver crash really soon, really hate it that I have to switch to 350.12 just to confirm overclocking stability and go back to 353.06 and play Witcher 3.


I have had lots of graphics crashes recently with nvidia drivers causing the monitors to go black and sometimes stay on no signal or recover getting really annoying. Anyone got solutions?


----------



## ReXtN

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *bernieyee*
> 
> Thinking about watercooling my GTX 970 w/ a H220X since it gets pretty loud/hot within my Phanteks ITX case.
> 
> http://www.ekwb.com/news/554/19/EK-releases-ASUS-GTX-970-Strix-Full-Cover-water-block/
> 
> I see they sell backplates for extra. Would the stock Strix backplate not work with their waterblocks?


Hey mate!
I have two Strix 970's both watercooled with EK FC Blocks, and they sure are sweet 









The stock Strix backplate won't fit the Strix with the EK block unless you buy longer screws and maybe mod the backplate a bit to make it fit better. .
I would just buy the EK backplate for the Strix, the you have a mint stock backplate for when it's time for swapping the card out and selling it, and I think the EK backplate looks a bit cleaner as well









I can check the backplates when i get home from work today, and will report back later. I now run without backplates, but if it only takes longer screws to make them fit, im going to run them until i have the cash for EK backplates, or just keep the Strix backplates if they look good









Just my 2 cents, I hope this helps you out a bit









- ReXtN


----------



## EarlZ

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TGBM*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *EarlZ*
> 
> I just hope nvidia fixes the driver crash really soon, really hate it that I have to switch to 350.12 just to confirm overclocking stability and go back to 353.06 and play Witcher 3.
> 
> 
> 
> I have had lots of graphics crashes recently with nvidia drivers causing the monitors to go black and sometimes stay on no signal or recover getting really annoying. Anyone got solutions?
Click to expand...

I havent found any universal fix


----------



## TGBM

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *EarlZ*
> 
> I havent found any universal fix


Just had it now when trying to wake up my PC... took 3 restarts for the monitors to get the signal....


----------



## kl6mk6

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *supermodjo*
> 
> SAME BOT WITH YOU. AT 1506 EVEN AT 1.3 VOLTAGE IN THE WITCHER 3 I HAVE STTUTER IN GAME.LOWERED TO 1455 MODED BIOS WITH MINIM 1.2 VOLTAGE AND THE CARD RUNS BETTER.ALL PEOPLE WITH 1500+ ON CARD RUN THE WITCHER OR GTA 5 AT 4K WITH 2MSAA AND YOU WILL SEE THAT THE CARD WILL NOT BEE STABLE.THE CARD RUNS MORE COLD AT 1.2 1455 AND NO STTUTER,AT 1506 WITH 1.27V IN THE WITCHER 3 CARD HAVE 80 TEMPS .FOR LES DEMANDING GAMES 1500 IT'S GOOD BATH FOR GAMES LIKE TW3 AND GTA 5 TO RUN 24/7 STABLE YOU WELL SEE THAT THE CARDS AR NOT STABLE 100%.


----------



## TGBM

Just had to do a complete uninstall and reinstall of the NVIDIA driver to even get the card to recognise my second monitor


----------



## Xoriam

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *EarlZ*
> 
> Also Id like to share my finding, I have 2 cards and lets label them Card A & B, A runs at 1.200v while B runs at 1.212 when boosting, card B is at the bottom card and runs 8-10C hotter depending on the load, its 2 fans only have abut 3-5mm of breathing space from my bottom mounted PSU, I decided to move card B to the top slot instead so now card B is runnig 4c hotter than card A, putting both cards at 1.243v
> 
> I just hope nvidia fixes the driver crash really soon, really hate it that I have to switch to 350.12 just to confirm overclocking stability and go back to 353.06 and play Witcher 3.


It's typically the top card which runs hotter.

You can counteract this by placeing a fan on the back of the PCB,
With space you can get them to run at the same exact temp if placed correctly, if sandwiched one will always be slightly warmer.

See the red square? the air should push on that spot to achieve the tempurature decrease.


----------



## blaze2210

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TGBM*
> 
> I have had lots of graphics crashes recently with nvidia drivers causing the monitors to go black and sometimes stay on no signal or recover getting really annoying. Anyone got solutions?


The solution is to stabilize your OC, the different driver apparently reveals instability in your overclock.


----------



## TGBM

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *blaze2210*
> 
> The solution is to stabilize your OC, the different driver apparently reveals instability in your overclock.


I dont even have an OC at the moment haven't had time to do it properly.


----------



## blaze2210

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TGBM*
> 
> I dont even have an OC at the moment haven't had time to do it properly.


Ah, ok. Well, if you don't have an OC running on your card(s) or PC, then the way to solve the issue would be to go back to an earlier driver until Nvidia gets the issue sorted.








Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kl6mk6*


----------



## TGBM

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *blaze2210*
> 
> Ah, ok. Well, if you don't have an OC running on your card(s) or PC, then the way to solve the issue would be to go back to an earlier driver until Nvidia gets the issue sorted.


Ok thanks!


----------



## blaze2210

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TGBM*
> 
> Ok thanks!


Yep, no worries! Out of curiosity, what cable are you using to connect your monitor(s) to your card?


----------



## TGBM

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *blaze2210*
> 
> Yep, no worries! Out of curiosity, what cable are you using to connect your monitor(s) to your card?


FRom my knowledge two DVI ports that are on my card here


----------



## ValValdesky

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TGBM*
> 
> I have had lots of graphics crashes recently with nvidia drivers causing the monitors to go black and sometimes stay on no signal or recover getting really annoying. Anyone got solutions?


In your bios settings do you have your pci-e set to auto or gen3?

Setting it to gen3 fixed my black screen coming out of sleep mode.


----------



## flexy123

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Paztak*
> 
> Nope,
> 
> No luck for me with the silicon lottery. First I thought that my stable oc is 1501mhz core (boost clock) and 8Ghz to mem. But after one week of playing The Witcher 3 I found that my stable oc without any throttling (which causes stuttering) is as low as 1418mhz to core and +250 to mem. If I go higher core clock will throttle because of the total power limit.... So yeah, no 1500mhz sweet spot for me... Well at least I now know for sure that my oc is stable.


A lot of people put their memory to 8000 but are not aware this could cause problems w/ performance.

DDR5 video memory does internal CRC checking. You won't necessarily see artifacts when your memory OC is too high, but it can lead to performance drops, whatever.
I personally would not want to max out my memory OC to 8000, I think +400 - +450 in Afterburner etc. is better, if you have some headroom downwards. (Personally I have it at +420 right now). Those chips are rated at 7000 so going right to 8000 or beyond is just asking for trouble, IMHO.


----------



## Hequaqua

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *flexy123*
> 
> A lot of people put their memory to 8000 but are not aware this could cause problems w/ performance.
> 
> DDR5 video memory does internal CRC checking. You won't necessarily see artifacts when your memory OC is too high, but it can lead to performance drops, whatever.
> I personally would not want to max out my memory OC to 8000, I think +400 - +450 in Afterburner etc. is better, if you have some headroom downwards. (Personally I have it at +420 right now). Those chips are rated at 7000 so going right to 8000 or beyond is just asking for trouble, IMHO.


If the bus can't keep up with the requested clock, that could happen. These errors don't normally cause crashes though, and your probably won't see them. The performance drops are due to the VRM requesting a re-transmission of bad data. The VRM does re-train the memory though, to eliminate errors. It's actually this re-training that allows for higher speeds. It still boils down to the the bus not being fast enough for the memory clock. (that is why we overclock~~find that edge)

I'm @8000, have been since November. I can actually hit 8200, but no real increase in performance.

EDIT: Also, no known issues due to Vram/Clocks. I do have Samsung Vram on my card.


----------



## blaze2210

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *flexy123*
> 
> *A lot of people put their memory to 8000 but are not aware this could cause problems w/ performance.*
> 
> DDR5 video memory does internal CRC checking. You won't necessarily see artifacts when your memory OC is too high, *but it can lead to performance drops, whatever*.
> I personally would not want to max out my memory OC to 8000, I think +400 - +450 in Afterburner etc. is better, if you have some headroom downwards. (Personally I have it at +420 right now). Those chips are rated at 7000 so *going right to 8000 or beyond is just asking for trouble*, IMHO.


Is there some kind of source on these claims, or are they theories?

Note: there's absolutely nothing wrong with theories.


----------



## doza

anyone having problems with Display driver nvlddmkm stopped responding and has successfully recovered.(4101) error?

just happend while surfing using latest driver?

dont know it this is common thing (no time to scroll 999999 posts to verify).

first time in 5 years or so with this problem


----------



## Hequaqua

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *doza*
> 
> anyone having problems with Display driver nvlddmkm stopped responding and has successfully recovered.(4101) error?
> 
> just happend while surfing using latest driver?
> 
> dont know it this is common thing (no time to scroll 999999 posts to verify).
> 
> first time in 5 years or so with this problem


No, no problems here. What browser? I just make sure that I turn off hardware acceleration in my browser settings. One less thing to eliminate when I do have a crash.


----------



## doza

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Hequaqua*
> 
> No, no problems here. What browser? I just make sure that I turn off hardware acceleration in my browser settings. One less thing to eliminate when I do have a crash.


crome..... just happend again computer freezes in browser and than error comes, gonna roll back this 353.06 driver, had this driver for few days, was normal until today


----------



## Hequaqua

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *doza*
> 
> crome..... just happend again computer freezes in browser and than error comes, gonna roll back this 353.06 driver, had this driver for few days, was normal until today


Disable hardware acceleration. I didn't have crashes using Chrome, but with it enabled it was boosting my idle clock to 1114mhz. Without acceleration I'm at 135mhz using Chrome.


----------



## shwarz

i am having the same crashes on my gtx 970 with the latest drivers with chrome as well. just a bug with hardware acceleration with the latest driver methinks. as i am heaven/valley/firestrike and game stable at my overclock


----------



## flexy123

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Hequaqua*
> 
> Disable hardware acceleration. I didn't have crashes using Chrome, but with it enabled it was boosting my idle clock to 1114mhz. Without acceleration I'm at 135mhz using Chrome.


Technically it's not idle, with Chrome (or Firefox and H/W acceleration), it switches from Idle (performance level 8) to 3D mode, (performance level 0), except at the lowest possible boost clock.


----------



## TheBoom

New drivers seem to have brought a lot of issues I previously haven't had. Less FPS, less OC stability also GPU Z now shows vrel,vop and power under perfcap even though I'm on my modded bios.

Haven't had these issues with any of the previous drivers with the modded bios.


----------



## blaze2210

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TheBoom*
> 
> New drivers seem to have brought a lot of issues I previously haven't had. Less FPS, less OC stability also GPU Z now shows vrel,vop and power under perfcap even though I'm on my modded bios.
> 
> Haven't had these issues with any of the previous drivers with the modded bios.


I think everyone tends to forget that Nvidia tends to mess with the performance of the cards when they release a new driver. Hence why they say you'll get "X% more performance" with the new drivers. So if you keep that in mind, then it becomes perfectly logical that you might need to re-tune your OC to cope with the new drivers. So if you get driver crashes, black screens, or any other symptoms that normally would point to an unstable OC, go back to work and stabilize it. If this happens when you're at stock settings, then you can either treat it like an unstable OC and stabilize it, or you can request an RMA from the vendor or manufacturer.


----------



## TGBM

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *blaze2210*
> 
> I think everyone tends to forget that Nvidia tends to mess with the performance of the cards when they release a new driver. Hence why they say you'll get "X% more performance" with the new drivers. So if you keep that in mind, then it becomes perfectly logical that you might need to re-tune your OC to cope with the new drivers. So if you get driver crashes, black screens, or any other symptoms that normally would point to an unstable OC, go back to work and stabilize it. If this happens when you're at stock settings, then you can either treat it like an unstable OC and stabilize it, or you can request an RMA from the vendor or manufacturer.


Really helpful information here! What I did to solve my black screens is completely uninstall the graphics drivers using a program DDU and then got a fresh copy from nvidias site.


----------



## EarlZ

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *blaze2210*
> 
> then you can either treat it like an unstable OC and stabilize it, or you can request an RMA from the vendor or manufacturer.


Or just accept the fact that the new drivers are unstable even with stock settings on certain configuration, just because you don't have an issue with it doesnt mean its working 100% for everyone else.


----------



## TGBM

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ValValdesky*
> 
> In your bios settings do you have your pci-e set to auto or gen3?
> 
> Setting it to gen3 fixed my black screen coming out of sleep mode.


Had a quick look last night and Couldn't see that option anywhere I will have another look after work today maybe I was just being an idiot!


----------



## GMcDougal

I just said that going from 8gb to 16gb can really help the smoothness of the 970 in certain games.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TGBM*
> 
> Had a quick look last night and Couldn't see that option anywhere I will have another look after work today maybe I was just being an idiot!


This also fixed my no signal to the monitor on boot that I would get at random.

edit: it didn't quote properly. I was quoting that changing your pcie setting from auto to gen 3 can fix multiple issues with 970's.


----------



## zGunBLADEz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *EarlZ*
> 
> Also Id like to share my finding, I have 2 cards and lets label them Card A & B, A runs at 1.200v while B runs at 1.212 when boosting, card B is at the bottom card and runs 8-10C hotter depending on the load, its 2 fans only have abut 3-5mm of breathing space from my bottom mounted PSU, I decided to move card B to the top slot instead so now card B is runnig 4c hotter than card A, putting both cards at 1.243v
> 
> I just hope nvidia fixes the driver crash really soon, really hate it that I have to switch to 350.12 just to confirm overclocking stability and go back to 353.06 and play Witcher 3.


I was playing with this yesterday because one of my 970 died out of nowhere and have to rma....



See the 2nd card? This one is the one that died on me for no reason at those temps lol...

Now playing with the overclock settings.

1st
Stock
1.212
((1418)) effective clocks
2nd
+58
1.206

Difference .06mV

======================================

1st
+100
1.212
((1506)) effective clocks
2nd
+135
1.225

Difference .13mV

======================================

*Then i started playing and dropping down the power limiters,* this is what i got into.. Still testing.



Down side, clocks jumps up and down a lil bit but voltage is way down.. You have to clock each card differently.


----------



## mstrmind5

Might be able to get the 970 FTW+ for about £250, only used for a month with virtually 3 year warranty to run (might get 5 year if I can acquire details from seller to register it).

How does this card fare in terms of performance, power, thermals, acoustics?

Is this a good price, or better waiting for AMD's line to release?

Thanks.


----------



## KillerBee33

I need help. How can i separate Core from Boost? i want to try 1228 Core 1380 Boost , also is there a way to change Fan Curve permanently and does any 1 have a healthy Curve without it raising to 3200 RPM and lifting my RIG off the ground


----------



## blaze2210

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *EarlZ*
> 
> Or just accept the fact that the new drivers are unstable even with stock settings on certain configuration, just because you don't have an issue with it doesnt mean its working 100% for everyone else.


I'm sorry, but I was under the impression that this is OCN - a place where people go to get solutions, not just vent about issues. I'm sure there's a nice spot on Reddit or something where people just vent about issues, without trying to present solutions. If someone posts on here about something, I assume they want to actually attempt to solve the problem and I present potential solutions.


----------



## Hequaqua

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *KillerBee33*
> 
> I need help. How can i separate Core from Boost? i want to try 1228 Core 1380 Boost , also is there a way to change Fan Curve permanently and does any 1 have a healthy Curve without it raising to 3200 RPM and lifting my RIG off the ground


Are your temps out of the norm?

I think most cards will boost to about that at stock. My card will boost to [email protected] You could mod the bios to do that or use OC software to set the limit.

If you are going to use those settings 24/7 maybe a bios mod. If just for certain tasks or whatever, I would just us AB....set the core clock to 1380 and make a custom fan curve. (You could have AB apply that profile at startup)


----------



## TGBM

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *blaze2210*
> 
> I'm sorry, but I was under the impression that this is OCN - a place where people go to get solutions, not just vent about issues. I'm sure there's a nice spot on Reddit or something where people just vent about issues, without trying to present solutions. If someone posts on here about something, I assume they want to actually attempt to solve the problem and I present potential solutions.


Agreed don't get why that response was needed you were just offering your views as possible solutions and doing no harm. O well we can't all be calm otherwise this wouldn't be the Internet am I right?


----------



## kanttii

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Hequaqua*
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> I just changed the voltages in the bios. I set the first 3 sliders to 1.225v:
> 
> 
> Clocks 59-74 1.225v Max
> Clock 72-74 1.225-1.225 Min-Max
> 
> 
> EDIT:
> 
> Just ran Firestrike demo 1x and Graphis Test 1 3x(looped).
> 
> 1560/[email protected]:


Wow hey thanks, this got me where I've been trying to get for weeks!







1.256V @1506 + some tweaks when boosting, otherwise lower voltage and clock speed..without any apps. Thanks







yayyyyyyy. No OC apps running finally!

Sensors when running valley, heaven, firestrike ultra and furmark to see temps etc.

Seems like I could reduce the TDP a LOT. But I haven't yet tested with games so dunno.. better to keep it a bit over the top just in case! This MSI cooler is impressive, just 65C at full load!








I made a few tweaks to the fans after screenshot was taken, I'll keep them running at lower temps too to keep it a bit cooler. The noise levels are so small then. It only sounds like a 737's motor when it gets hot!
BIOS:

F1_kanttii_1506_1256v.zip 136k .zip file

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TGBM*
> 
> Thought I would pop my head in here as I now have a GTX 970 SC in my most recent desktop build and have to say going from a 550 to 970 SC is like jumping out the stone age its amazing! Thinking of doing some OC's on it as it is watercooled any recommendations? The full specs of the build can be found in my signature!


Welcome







Whoa nice build man! SO COOL. I wish I had the cash and courage to do watercooling.. how is it, what kinda temps? I bet you could get something like 1600 core 8200 memory and still have very good temps like some people.. And even if "only" 1500 and 8000 it'll run at 35C full load maybe?
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Paztak*
> 
> Nope,
> 
> No luck for me with the silicon lottery. First I thought that my stable oc is 1501mhz core (boost clock) and 8Ghz to mem. But after one week of playing The Witcher 3 I found that my stable oc without any throttling (which causes stuttering) is as low as 1418mhz to core and +250 to mem. If I go higher core clock will throttle because of the total power limit.... So yeah, no 1500mhz sweet spot for me... Well at least I now know for sure that my oc is stable.


What kinda voltage do you have? Did you try increasing them a bit more and also adding some speed to fans? For me it crashes when the card goes over 70C, but never below that unless voltages, core or memory are set badly!

@EarlZ nice find! Do you have any issues with SLI, any at all?
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mstrmind5*
> 
> Might be able to get the 970 FTW+ for about £250, only used for a month with virtually 3 year warranty to run (might get 5 year if I can acquire details from seller to register it).
> 
> How does this card fare in terms of performance, power, thermals, acoustics?
> 
> Is this a good price, or better waiting for AMD's line to release?
> 
> Thanks.


Nice deal! The 970 is for sure the best nVidia card in terms of most bang for the buck. It overclocks really well to stock 980 speeds and can even pass it, for about half the price! But if possible, wait until June 16th or a bit longer it to see how the new AMD card affects prices, and if it's near the 970 in price. In performance it will most probably pass this one, but the price is the question..not sure if I can trust these to be the final prices in Europe: http://wccftech.com/amd-radeon-300-series-pricing-confirmed-aggressive/ probably 20-30% more







(and the Fiji one is a different story..)

Temps seem to be good with any flavor of GTX 970 at stock. The real difference in cooling comes when you overclock heavily. I've liked this MSI Gaming one I got. The Gigabyte G1 is also great, and so are the FTW+ cards apparently. Asus Strix isn't the best for overclocking. The 970 basically screams to be overclocked







Fans might get noisy but only with high voltages and temperatures. Still it's not too bad, my old Asus Radeon HD 7850 made twice the amount of noise! Also, compared to AMD these eat SO little power it's just incredible!


----------



## KillerBee33

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Hequaqua*
> 
> Are your temps out of the norm?
> 
> I think most cards will boost to about that at stock. My card will boost to [email protected] You could mod the bios to do that or use OC software to set the limit.
> 
> If you are going to use those settings 24/7 maybe a bios mod. If just for certain tasks or whatever, I would just us AB....set the core clock to 1380 and make a custom fan curve. (You could have AB apply that profile at startup)


Yeah thats what i do but i want Core at 1228 and Boost 1380 and all that without AB


----------



## KillerBee33

2 hours of Borderlands 2 @1440p and haven't seen higher 70, i think this is the best i can do with my setup


----------



## Hequaqua

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *KillerBee33*
> 
> Yeah thats what i do but i want Core at 1228 and Boost 1380 and all that without AB


You will have to mod your bios if you are wanting to do that without using software.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kanttii*
> 
> Wow hey thanks, this got me where I've been trying to get for weeks!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 1.256V @1506 + some tweaks when boosting, otherwise lower voltage and clock speed..without any apps. Thanks
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> yayyyyyyy. No OC apps running finally!
> 
> Sensors when running valley, heaven, firestrike ultra and furmark to see temps etc.
> 
> Seems like I could reduce the TDP a LOT. But I haven't yet tested with games so dunno.. better to keep it a bit over the top just in case! This MSI cooler is impressive, just 65C at full load!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I made a few tweaks to the fans after screenshot was taken, I'll keep them running at lower temps too to keep it a bit cooler. The noise levels are so small then. It only sounds like a 737's motor when it gets hot!


Nice.....Your TDP in the bios is much higher than mine. Your at like 330w I think. I'm at 285w. I think 300w would be a little better for mine. Just a little headroom.


----------



## hurricane28

Hmm,I guess it takes multiple screens to get even close to draw more than 3gb of Vram.

I play battlefield 4 at 4K and the max vram usage i have seen is 2.6gb. I guess it depends on the game as well but still, very impressive card this is.

I have to set it to medium tho but still, amazing graphics and physics.


----------



## KillerBee33

@ Hequaqua i'll run this for few days and most likely do the BIOS mod , im on a 330W (untouchable) PSU so im limited to all the options


----------



## Hequaqua

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *KillerBee33*
> 
> @ Hequaqua i'll run this for few days and most likely do the BIOS mod , im on a 330W (untouchable) PSU so im limited to all the options


I draw about 323w with the GPU OC'd. (My psu is 750w)

330 is a bit low, but with no OC, you should be fine.


----------



## ice445

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kanttii*
> 
> Please post your BIOS, I'd love to see what kinda values it has by default
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> GPU-Z -> Button next to BIOS version -> Save to file -> Upload here
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> )) (pic below)
> 
> 
> TIA!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> My card is throttling for some reason to 1.212V if I don't set extra voltage through a program like Precision X.. I've been trying to figure out what causes it. Setting the max clock to state 63 and "disabling" the upper clock states by setting their voltage to 1.6V did the same. Maybe something in the voltage steps does it? I've been trying to calculate which one it could be by the formula someone mentioned: (min+max) / 2 but can't find the correct one
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I'm trying to make the boost go to 1506Mhz 1.256V without having any program running, but so far no success! This is fun but it sure takes time lol
> 
> @DeathAngel74 my 100% stable is 1506Mhz
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> some games can handle 1580 but GTA V is THE way to see if the card is stable.. 1519 artifacts and crash after 1.5 hours of gaming, at this so far none.


What if I don't want to give away my secrets?









I found out that 1588 is the max stable clock for stock 1.212V. I achieved this monster of a score with my CPU at stock.

http://www.3dmark.com/3dm/7281177?

http://www.techpowerup.com/gpuz/details.php?id=5kr4s -GPUz shot

I could start adding voltage now and see where that takes me


----------



## blaze2210

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *KillerBee33*
> 
> Yeah thats what i do but i want Core at 1228 and Boost 1380 and all that without AB
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


If you're looking to impose those limits yourself:

1) Open the BIOS, look on the Boost Table for 1380 and get the number next to it.


2) Then, go to the Voltage Table and set the min & max voltages for every level below that (in the list) to be like 1.4v or higher. The card won't reach that, so it effectively puts a limit there. (I only changed a few of them for the example, you get the idea....







)


3) On the Common Tab, change the TDP Base Clock and 3D Base Clocks to 1228, and the Boost Clock to 1380.


I'm sure there are some changes that would need to be made to the Boost States tab as well, but since we're limiting the speeds instead of boosting them, my knowledge on that is kinda limited. I'm sure someone else could chime in on this part. This little "guide" should get you well on the way though.


----------



## KillerBee33

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Hequaqua*
> 
> I draw about 323w with the GPU OC'd. (My psu is 750w)
> 
> 330 is a bit low, but with no OC, you should be fine.


Ran this for a week with almost no issues , dont know what my Pwr draw is but 330PSU doesn't look like a Big issue


----------



## TGBM

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kanttii*
> 
> Welcome
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Whoa nice build man! SO COOL. I wish I had the cash and courage to do watercooling.. how is it, what kinda temps? I bet you could get something like 1600 core 8200 memory and still have very good temps like some people.. And even if "only" 1500 and 8000 it'll run at 35C full load maybe?
> What kinda voltage do you have? Did you try increasing them a bit more and also adding some speed to fans? For me it crashes when the card goes over 70C, but never below that unless voltages, core or memory are set badly!


Thanks man that was my first water cooled build and went well so if you can just go for it man! Temps are like GPU under load is like 28-35 degrees celcius and CPU around 45-50 so not to bad I have both with a slight overclock done through the Asus BIOS booster so overall it's not to bad I haven't had any issues and can run all games on max settings with solid 60+ FPS. I have seen in League with it all maxed out around 500 which is crazy high compared to my previous 60 on mid settings. Love the cars and have another going into my Parvum Silver Bolts build but this time a Gainward GTX 970 Phantom because I didn't want to have a card that was too long as the space is an issue.


----------



## battleaxe

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *patinvedis*
> 
> For those using a Gigabyte G1 GTX 970, it looks like using the Gigabyte OC Guru II software yields better OC results. At least it did for me.
> 
> Using AB I never managed to go beyond around 1569 MHz no matter what. More core voltage didn't help and I would either crash or the card would throttle back to 1404 MHz.
> 
> OC Guru II has a feature that I have not found in AB: the ability to increase the MIN voltage.
> 
> 
> 
> Using this feature allowed me to increase the GPU clock much further than with AB. If you look at the picture above, this is my now regular OC for games which yields 1593 MHz in games. My card went all the way to 1605 MHz with a 50mv core voltage increase. I guess it can still go higher.
> 
> So you may want to try that. I have added below the GPU-Z screenshot and a screenshot from the opening sequence of GTA 5 (I used RTSS and HWiNFO64 for the in game OSD, OC Guru II OSD feature doesn't work)


I'm going to try this out. If it works this is a great find.


----------



## KillerBee33

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *blaze2210*
> 
> If you're looking to impose those limits yourself:
> 
> 1) Open the BIOS, look on the Boost Table for 1380 and get the number next to it.
> 
> 
> 2) Then, go to the Voltage Table and set the min & max voltages for every level below that (in the list) to be like 1.4v or higher. The card won't reach that, so it effectively puts a limit there. (I only changed a few of them for the example, you get the idea....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> )
> 
> 
> 3) On the Common Tab, change the TDP Base Clock and 3D Base Clocks to 1228, and the Boost Clock to 1380.
> 
> 
> I'm sure there are some changes that would need to be made to the Boost States tab as well, but since we're limiting the speeds instead of boosting them, my knowledge on that is kinda limited. I'm sure someone else could chime in on this part. This little "guide" should get you well on the way though.


Good one , Thanx . last try with GPU BIOS went wrong, had to exchange it for a new one , also TechPower shows a completely different card on bios search so ill try saving mine and modding it i guess , if that dont work im [email protected]


----------



## blaze2210

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *KillerBee33*
> 
> Good one , Thanx . last try with GPU BIOS went wrong, had to exchange it for a new one , also TechPower shows a completely different card on bios search so ill try saving mine and modding it i guess , if that dont work im [email protected]


This is why step 1 of any BIOS modding is always "make a backup of your BIOS". Though that really only helps if you don't end up reformatting your OS drive (without copying backup BIOS files to another drive), like I did.









What brand/model of the 970 do you have?


----------



## KillerBee33

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *blaze2210*
> 
> This is why step 1 of any BIOS modding is always "make a backup of your BIOS". Though that really only helps if you don't end up reformatting your OS drive (without copying backup BIOS files to another drive), like I did.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> What brand/model of the 970 do you have?


nVidia reference , stock , look at my GPU-Z , thats the only info i can get


----------



## blaze2210

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *KillerBee33*
> 
> nVidia reference , stock , look at my GPU-Z , thats the only info i can get


Ah, I see it. If you get some time, you should put your components in your signature.


----------



## KillerBee33

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *blaze2210*
> 
> Ah, I see it. If you get some time, you should put your components in your signature.


Funny you should say that! I've tried and i was under impression that it worked







im not really good with Website settings .
Alienware X51-R2
i7 4770
16Gb 1600Mhz Samsung Mem
GTX970 Stock Reference
Liteonit 256 SSD paired with 1TB Samsung HDD
330W factory PSU
Win7-Win8.1 & Win 10 10130 preview


----------



## dbzakj

Is looking though the bios tweaker the only way to get an accurate read on voltage? People have been saying that gpu-z maxes out at a certain reading. Anyways, I've been _stable_ now at 1530/8k with +30 on voltage (gpuz reads it as 1.230 at load), My temps have maxed at 71, I did adjust my fan settings to not be insanely loud since I get 60-68 easily in Witcher3. I'm liable to just leave it at this OC since it's working well.


----------



## blaze2210

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *KillerBee33*
> 
> Funny you should say that! I've tried and i was under impression that it worked
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> im not really good with Website settings .
> Alienware X51-R2
> i7 4770
> 16Gb 1600Mhz Samsung Mem
> GTX970 Stock Reference
> Liteonit 256 SSD paired with 1TB Samsung HDD
> 330W factory PSU
> Win7-Win8.1 & Win 10 10130 preview


I just saw it on your profile, it's just not set to show as a signature. Easy enough to set up if you want to.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dbzakj*
> 
> Is looking though the bios tweaker the only way to get an accurate read on voltage? People have been saying that gpu-z maxes out at a certain reading. Anyways, I've been _stable_ now at 1530/8k with +30 on voltage (gpuz reads it as 1.230 at load), My temps have maxed at 71, I did adjust my fan settings to not be insanely loud since I get 60-68 easily in Witcher3. I'm liable to just leave it at this OC since it's working well.


The BIOS tweaker doesn't really give you a reading, it just shows what the current configuration is. It seems like the monitoring for video cards only reads the voltage up to 1.275v, and that's including GPU-Z and Afterburner/Rivatuner.


----------



## mstrmind5

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kanttii*
> 
> Wow hey thanks, this got me where I've been trying to get for weeks!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 1.256V @1506 + some tweaks when boosting, otherwise lower voltage and clock speed..without any apps. Thanks
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> yayyyyyyy. No OC apps running finally!
> 
> Sensors when running valley, heaven, firestrike ultra and furmark to see temps etc.
> 
> Seems like I could reduce the TDP a LOT. But I haven't yet tested with games so dunno.. better to keep it a bit over the top just in case! This MSI cooler is impressive, just 65C at full load!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I made a few tweaks to the fans after screenshot was taken, I'll keep them running at lower temps too to keep it a bit cooler. The noise levels are so small then. It only sounds like a 737's motor when it gets hot!
> BIOS:
> 
> F1_kanttii_1506_1256v.zip 136k .zip file
> 
> Welcome
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Whoa nice build man! SO COOL. I wish I had the cash and courage to do watercooling.. how is it, what kinda temps? I bet you could get something like 1600 core 8200 memory and still have very good temps like some people.. And even if "only" 1500 and 8000 it'll run at 35C full load maybe?
> What kinda voltage do you have? Did you try increasing them a bit more and also adding some speed to fans? For me it crashes when the card goes over 70C, but never below that unless voltages, core or memory are set badly!
> 
> @EarlZ nice find! Do you have any issues with SLI, any at all?
> Nice deal! The 970 is for sure the best nVidia card in terms of most bang for the buck. It overclocks really well to stock 980 speeds and can even pass it, for about half the price! But if possible, wait until June 16th or a bit longer it to see how the new AMD card affects prices, and if it's near the 970 in price. In performance it will most probably pass this one, but the price is the question..not sure if I can trust these to be the final prices in Europe: http://wccftech.com/amd-radeon-300-series-pricing-confirmed-aggressive/ probably 20-30% more
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> (and the Fiji one is a different story..)
> 
> Temps seem to be good with any flavor of GTX 970 at stock. The real difference in cooling comes when you overclock heavily. I've liked this MSI Gaming one I got. The Gigabyte G1 is also great, and so are the FTW+ cards apparently. Asus Strix isn't the best for overclocking. The 970 basically screams to be overclocked
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Fans might get noisy but only with high voltages and temperatures. Still it's not too bad, my old Asus Radeon HD 7850 made twice the amount of noise! Also, compared to AMD these eat SO little power it's just incredible!


Judging on the latest leak on the 300 series benchmarks and possible prices, is it still worth waiting. Guessing the prices for any aftermarket 390x/390 will be roughly £320/£270 at the least.
I ask because I've come across a 970 I like. An auction for a virtaully new EVGA FTW+ 970 with a full 5 year warranty, probably end up costing £240 worth considering?


----------



## TheBoom

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *blaze2210*
> 
> I'm sorry, but I was under the impression that this is OCN - a place where people go to get solutions, not just vent about issues. I'm sure there's a nice spot on Reddit or something where people just vent about issues, without trying to present solutions. If someone posts on here about something, I assume they want to actually attempt to solve the problem and I present potential solutions.


Not sure why earlz responded that way. But nevertheless, I wasn't exactly venting, actually wanted to know if others had the same issues. Guess I lost my train of thought and didn't really pose the question in the end.

Anyway, I figured out that the new drivers were only part of the problem, the other half was the witcher 1.05 update itself. The new drivers affected performance a little but was not the reason for the reduced OC stability, that was actually the patch.

Also the patch did something weird that caused my temps to shoot up even with the reduced OC, so I had to reduce it even further. Kinda sad considering I had zero problems with the 1.04 version.


----------



## flexy123

I am currently ALSO experiencing very rare, occasional crashes when I am idle and just browsing.
(I am doing a memtest right now and otherwise tested my machine already with OCCT and of course all sorts of benchmarks, I am pretty confident my card is actually stable)

This is the more puzzling since I am still on 350.12 and never had a problem with those drivers before.
I am suspecting some problem(s) possibly with chrome or the latest Cyberfox build (H/W acceleration), Flash or whatever...otherwise I am at a loss what causes those crashes. They are VERY rare but when they're happen they ****ss me off especially if it happens when I work.


----------



## Mr-Dark

Hello all

finally oc my 970s G1 from the bios









is this score anygood ?



And 3Dmark

http://www.3dmark.com/3dm/7285150

both card oc to 1506mhz/7200mhz 1.22v no Boost all setting from the bios also no voltage&clock drop @67c

max TDP is 94% in firstrike stock TDP for sure

if someone want try my bios

This for REV 1.0

oc2.zip 136k .zip file


This for REV 1.1

oc.zip 138k .zip file


This bios as i say 1506mhz/7200mhz hard lock 1.22v no drop even @80c







and you cant increase this from afterburner

Thanks all


----------



## EarlZ

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TGBM*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *blaze2210*
> 
> I'm sorry, but I was under the impression that this is OCN - a place where people go to get solutions, not just vent about issues. I'm sure there's a nice spot on Reddit or something where people just vent about issues, without trying to present solutions. If someone posts on here about something, I assume they want to actually attempt to solve the problem and I present potential solutions.
> 
> 
> 
> Agreed don't get why that response was needed you were just offering your views as possible solutions and doing no harm. O well we can't all be calm otherwise this wouldn't be the Internet am I right?
Click to expand...

I didnt say his solution is bad, for the last few pages the basic suggestion is an unstable OC or unstable stock speed and RMA and he is not open to the idea that the drivers are actually at fault. Im pretty calm but it might mislead someone else thinking the hardware they have is defective which Im sure already gave a false alarm to a few folks, anyway sorry if I offended anyone.


----------



## blaze2210

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *EarlZ*
> 
> I didnt say his solution is bad, for the last few pages the basic suggestion is an unstable OC or unstable stock speed and RMA and he is not open to the idea that the drivers are actually at fault. Im pretty calm but it might mislead someone else thinking the hardware they have is defective which Im sure already gave a false alarm to a few folks, anyway sorry if I offended anyone.


I'm just not willing to jump on the bandwagon and blame the drivers (especially if someone has an OC in place), since other things can potentially be at fault. As I've seen mentioned in this thread by others, Chrome is a potential culprit, and so are the patches for The Witcher 3 (to name a couple). So does that point specifically to the driver and rule everything else out? Nope, it certainly doesn't. I prefer to find solutions, as opposed to just complaining about an issue. If something is wrong, fix it. What's the point of bringing up a problem if you're not open to solutions? There's absolutely no point in doing that - especially on this site.

I'm sorry, but if someone's hardware is not stable at completely stock settings, and they don't want to try to stabilize it, then that is when I would suggest contacting the manufacturer for help and possibly an RMA (since that's what warranties are for - things that don't work properly). In this scenario, what would you suggest to be the final option here? I've seen people recommend an RMA for dumb reasons like "a component wouldn't overclock very high", which is not something I would ever recommend.

There are all sorts of sites where people continuously voice their opinions on issues, without solutions being offered. Let's not allow OCN to degrade to that level.


----------



## Ratchet111

Hi,

Been following this thread for a while but didn't post yet so here it goes.
For those having problems with crashes even at stock settings with latest drivers, changing the PhysX to CPU instead of Auto will stop the crashes from happening.
At least for me it worked. Was having random crashes with the witcher 3 at stock clocks and then I read in Nvidia forums that changing the PhysX settings will "fix it"
Some say that this will disable PhysX, not sure about that, but I rather have PhysX disabled than random crashes when playing my games.


----------



## KillerBee33

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ratchet111*
> 
> Hi,
> 
> Been following this thread for a while but didn't post yet so here it goes.
> For those having problems with crashes even at stock settings with latest drivers, changing the PhysX to CPU instead of Auto will stop the crashes from happening.
> At least for me it worked. Was having random crashes with the witcher 3 at stock clocks and then I read in Nvidia forums that changing the PhysX settings will "fix it"
> Some say that this will disable PhysX, not sure about that, but I rather have PhysX disabled than random crashes when playing my games.


Or you can UNINSTALL PhysX in Control Panel, every game which support PhysX has its own Driver , but switching PhysX to CPU is just a BAD idea. If you have any of the Borderlands you can try and see, the game will run at 20FPS


----------



## Ratchet111

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *KillerBee33*
> 
> Or you can UNINSTALL PhysX in Control Panel, every game which support PhysX has its own Driver , but switching PhysX to CPU is just a BAD idea. If you have any of the Borderlands you can try and see, the game will run at 20FPS


Just tried on Borderlands the pre-sequel and its the same either set to GPU or CPU, 60fps (vsync on).
As long I do not see any major performance loss I'll let it on CPU.
Thanks for the input.


----------



## blaze2210

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ratchet111*
> 
> Hi,
> 
> Been following this thread for a while but didn't post yet so here it goes.
> For those having problems with crashes even at stock settings with latest drivers, changing the PhysX to CPU instead of Auto will stop the crashes from happening.
> At least for me it worked. Was having random crashes with the witcher 3 at stock clocks and then I read in Nvidia forums that changing the PhysX settings will "fix it"
> Some say that this will disable PhysX, not sure about that, but I rather have PhysX disabled than random crashes when playing my games.


Nice fix!


----------



## EarlZ

Quote:


> Been following this thread for a while but didn't post yet so here it goes.
> For those having problems with crashes even at stock settings with latest drivers, changing the PhysX to CPU instead of Auto will stop the crashes from happening.
> At least for me it worked. Was having random crashes with the witcher 3 at stock clocks and then I read in Nvidia forums that changing the PhysX settings will "fix it"
> Some say that this will disable PhysX, not sure about that, but I rather have PhysX disabled than random crashes when playing my games.


I'll give this a try, for me it was setting the PCIE to GEN 2 instead of GEN3 that stopped the crashing from the latest drivers, or I could have 4 faulty cards ( 2x 780 & 2x 970 )


----------



## blaze2210

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *EarlZ*
> 
> I'll give this a try, for me it was setting the PCIE to GEN 2 instead of GEN3 that stopped the crashing from the latest drivers, or I could have 4 faulty cards ( 2x 780 & 2x 970 )


Your method might work for those who have that option available to them. My board (MSI Z87-GD65 Gaming), for example, doesn't have those options for the PCIE slots.


----------



## ludkoto

Hello guys
I started experimenting with afterburner and i did started getting crashes in witcher 3 haven\t had problems in browsing or anything else but as soon i added my settings in my gpus bios all is well.
No idea why is that. I was stable with 1580core 1877 memory at 1.281v for like 4h in witcher3 then from all the reading about afterburner here i thought to try it again i did started crashing ocing with AB mostly driver crashed i am with latest driver thou since its out. Maybe problem is in driver or maybe i am doing somethin wrong in AB but definitely i am more stable with bios tweaking then using AB and with way better settings.


----------



## kl6mk6

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mr-Dark*
> 
> Hello all
> 
> finally oc my 970s G1 from the bios
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> is this score anygood ?
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And 3Dmark
> 
> http://www.3dmark.com/3dm/7285150
> 
> both card oc to 1506mhz/7200mhz 1.22v no Boost all setting from the bios also no voltage&clock drop @67c
> 
> max TDP is 94% in firstrike stock TDP for sure
> 
> if someone want try my bios
> 
> This for REV 1.0
> 
> oc2.zip 136k .zip file
> 
> 
> This for REV 1.1
> 
> oc.zip 138k .zip file
> 
> 
> This bios as i say 1506mhz/7200mhz hard lock 1.22v no drop even @80c
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> and you cant increase this from afterburner
> 
> Thanks all


That looks pretty darn good to me. I'm at 1455/8002 on mine with 5097 on Valley, and 18540 on FireStrike. I think my water cooling helped with my memory OC for Valley. Your CPU is better for FireStrike.

http://www.3dmark.com/3dm/7288141?


----------



## KillerBee33

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ratchet111*
> 
> Just tried on Borderlands the pre-sequel and its the same either set to GPU or CPU, 60fps (vsync on).
> As long I do not see any major performance loss I'll let it on CPU.
> Thanks for the input.


I dont know what you are running but im on 970 with i7 4770 and changing PhysX to CPU and running Borderland 2 with PhysX high drops to 30's not even in battle just by shooting the ground


----------



## Ratchet111

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *KillerBee33*
> 
> I dont know what you are running but im on 970 with i7 4770 and changing PhysX to CPU and running Borderland 2 with PhysX high drops to 30's not even in battle just by shooting the ground


Well Its Borderlands the pre-sequel I don't know if that makes a difference but here is it: (Disabled Vsync to see any major changes to fps)


----------



## KillerBee33

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ratchet111*
> 
> Well Its Borderlands the pre-sequel I don't know if that makes a difference but here is it: (Disabled Vsync to see any major changes to fps)


Try getting into a battle with all the crap flying around








Hold on ill make a video , and same goes for my laptop , changing it to CPU just locks at lowest fps
two different systems act crappy when changing PhysX to CPU


----------



## blaze2210

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *KillerBee33*
> 
> Try getting into a battle with all the crap flying around
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hold on ill make a video , and same goes for my laptop , changing it to CPU just locks at lowest fps
> two different systems act crappy when changing PhysX to CPU


That's odd.... When I changed the PhysX processor to the CPU, then went into the Settings menu on Borderlands, the PhysX option was grayed out. Did you guys double-check to make sure that this option was still enabled? I went into the game anyways, and the PhysX effects were still active. I did notice a drop in framerate, but I went from 200+fps to 150 - which doesn't really impact anything.


----------



## KillerBee33

Is 60FPS YouTube MPEG4 or AVI? i dont remember what i did last time ;


----------



## blaze2210

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *KillerBee33*
> 
> Is 60FPS YouTube MPEG4 or AVI? i dont remember what i did last time ;


A quick search pointed to AVI being the format to use for 60fps on youtube.


----------



## Mr-Dark

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kl6mk6*
> 
> That looks pretty darn good to me. I'm at 1455/8002 on mine with 5097 on Valley, and 18540 on FireStrike. I think my water cooling helped with my memory OC for Valley. Your CPU is better for FireStrike.
> 
> http://www.3dmark.com/3dm/7288141?


which driver you have ?

i need clean install for the driver and oc the memory more its 7200mhz only i can do 7800 mhz hynix for sure

EDIT : Clean install for the drive 353.06 boost my score



I think the memory clock hold my score back


----------



## hertz9753

I run 347.52 NVIDIA drivers do have a selection for delete and a clean install.


----------



## KillerBee33

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *blaze2210*
> 
> A quick search pointed to AVI being the format to use for 60fps on youtube.


Not sure when it'll get to full HD but here




it didnt come out great but you can see the FPS Counter


----------



## blaze2210

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *KillerBee33*
> 
> Not sure when it'll get to full HD but here
> 
> 
> 
> 
> it didnt come out great but you can see the FPS Counter


Do you get the same fps drop when you disable V-sync? I'm seeing a very steady 59-60 fps there, looks a lot like V-sync is enabled....


----------



## Stash9876

What's a safe temperature range for these cards? I'm getting a max of around 75C with the fan only running at ~30% when gaming. I'm guessing that temp is alright, but I was thinking about setting up a fan curve anyway.


----------



## Paztak

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kanttii*
> 
> What kinda voltage do you have? Did you try increasing them a bit more and also adding some speed to fans? For me it crashes when the card goes over 70C, but never below that unless voltages, core or memory are set badly!


Voltage is at stock value and power limit slider is at "120%" but GPU Z performance cap reason Pwr means that highest Power Target has been reached which is something like 154W (when power limit is at 120%) and that limit can be change only by using modded bios. I'm not going to use modded bios, so there's nothing what I can really do. Temps are not the issue, temps are hovering around 70c when playing Witcher 3.

Yesterday I noticed that the card can't go higher than 1329mhz when power slider is at value 120%. As a matter of fact I can't do any of overclocking. That's 1329mhz boost clock comes with the stock setting when power slider is at max value. If I go higher card will throttle 13mhz because pwr and that causes stuttering. I really don't believe that those who are having core at 1500mhz speed without modded bios can really keep that core clock if they play Witcher 3 and they are using ultra/high graphic so that the card is really being tested. Card will throttle and there will be stuttering.

I just can't be that unlucky with this card.

Edit: Just need to mention that I can run benchmark and play crysis 3 at 1500Mhz and 8Ghz overclocks without any problems, but in my books stable OC means that I can play all the games without any problems. I wont get crash or anything like that when playing witcher 3, but the throttling is there until overclocks are set down to "factory overclocks".


----------



## EarlZ

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Stash9876*
> 
> What's a safe temperature range for these cards? I'm getting a max of around 75C with the fan only running at ~30% when gaming. I'm guessing that temp is alright, but I was thinking about setting up a fan curve anyway.


10-15c ambient ?


----------



## Ratchet111

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *blaze2210*
> 
> That's odd.... When I changed the PhysX processor to the CPU, then went into the Settings menu on Borderlands, the PhysX option was grayed out. Did you guys double-check to make sure that this option was still enabled? I went into the game anyways, and the PhysX effects were still active. I did notice a drop in framerate, but I went from 200+fps to 150 - which doesn't really impact anything.


Your right!
Just noticed the PhysX in options is greyed out when it is set to CPU. But it seems that the effects are still enabled.


----------



## KillerBee33

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *blaze2210*
> 
> Do you get the same fps drop when you disable V-sync? I'm seeing a very steady 59-60 fps there, looks a lot like V-sync is enabled....


i'm on a 60Hz TV with Vsync off i get screen tear so i dont even try it , but my CPU 
support PnysX so that option is not grayed out in game


----------



## kl6mk6

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mr-Dark*
> 
> which driver you have ?
> 
> i need clean install for the driver and oc the memory more its 7200mhz only i can do 7800 mhz hynix for sure
> 
> EDIT : Clean install for the drive 353.06 boost my score
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I think the memory clock hold my score back


That's with 353.06. I couldn't get more than a +200MHz OC on my memory on air. Now on water I am stable up to +600, but I run it at +500. I'm using AfterBurner. I probably should get into bios modding one of these days, but AB seems to work fine for now.


----------



## Xoriam

A quick tip for uploading videos to youtube, I went through a long and hard amount of trials to eventually figure this out.
If you manually record with shadowplay, you will get the mp4 tag which shadowplay is extremely bad at doing.

USE THE SHADOW METHOD, it records in DVR instead of MP4.
The quality is much better at the same file size, and then when you render the file in your prefered video editing program you can upload to youtube without the extreme loss in quality.
It also helps that youtube is converting most videos straight to vp9 off the bat now.


----------



## KillerBee33

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Xoriam*
> 
> A quick tip for uploading videos to youtube, I went through a long and hard amount of trials to eventually figure this out.
> If you manually record with shadowplay, you will get the mp4 tag which shadowplay is extremely bad at doing.
> 
> USE THE SHADOW METHOD, it records in DVR instead of MP4.
> The quality is much better at the same file size, and then when you render the file in your prefered video editing program you can upload to youtube without the extreme loss in quality.
> It also helps that youtube is converting most videos straight to vp9 off the bat now.


Shadow Method, what is that?


----------



## moccor

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *KillerBee33*
> 
> Shadow Method, what is that?


I think that is the option that when you press the key combination, it records the past X minutes of gameplay. I can confirm it records as DVR, just checked my videos but I never used manual recording yet so this is good to know.


----------



## Mr-Dark

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kl6mk6*
> 
> That's with 353.06. I couldn't get more than a +200MHz OC on my memory on air. Now on water I am stable up to +600, but I run it at +500. I'm using AfterBurner. I probably should get into bios modding one of these days, but AB seems to work fine for now.


Thanks

look at this after clean install for driver 353.06



same clock 1506/7200mhz


----------



## AngryGoldfish

I think Rockstar may have fixed the crashing in GTA V with the newest DLC update, which means I'm going back to my custom BIOS and trying my overclocks again. I had removed them to see if it helped with the crashes. I don't think it did. Hopefully the crashing has indeed gone.


----------



## blaze2210

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *KillerBee33*
> 
> i'm on a 60Hz TV with Vsync off i get screen tear so i dont even try it , but my CPU
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> support PnysX so that option is not grayed out in game
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


You're aware that our CPUs have the same onboard graphics, right? This is a comparison between our CPUs, 4670K is on the left and 4770K is on the right:


So what setting are you using for PhysX on for Borderlands? Low, Medium, High, or Ultra? I'm thinking that mine might be grayed out since the onboard probably can't handle Ultra (my current setting).


----------



## KillerBee33

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *blaze2210*
> 
> You're aware that our CPUs have the same onboard graphics, right? This is a comparison between our CPUs, 4670K is on the left and 4770K is on the right:
> 
> 
> So what setting are you using for PhysX on for Borderlands? Low, Medium, High, or Ultra? I'm thinking that mine might be grayed out since the onboard probably can't handle Ultra (my current setting).


In GPU-Z do yo see HD 4600? if yes check out if it supports PhysX BL2 HIGH PX BLTPS ULTRA PX


----------



## blaze2210

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *KillerBee33*
> 
> In GPU-Z do yo see HD 4600? if yes check out if it supports PhysX BL2 HIGH PX BLTPS ULTRA PX


Our CPUs have the same onboard GPU, the specs I posted were taken directly from Intel. My board has an option to disable the onboard, which I did since I run SLI. When I enabled the onboard, it apparently didn't want to play nicely with my setup, and I got all sorts of weird behavior. So I'm unable to effectively test this, I'm not willing to go through and disable/remove/change things.









I'm still very curious as to whether or not this would be a viable solution for others though. If you disable v-sync, then set the CPU to be your PhysX processor, do you still get the tearing?


----------



## KillerBee33

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *blaze2210*
> 
> Our CPUs have the same onboard GPU, the specs I posted were taken directly from Intel. My board has an option to disable the onboard, which I did since I run SLI. When I enabled the onboard, it apparently didn't want to play nicely with my setup, and I got all sorts of weird behavior. So I'm unable to effectively test this, I'm not willing to go through and disable/remove/change things.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I'm still very curious as to whether or not this would be a viable solution for others though. If you disable v-sync, then set the CPU to be your PhysX processor, do you still get the tearing?


Im not entirely sure what you are asking bcz PhysX has nothing to do with tearing of the screen with Vsync Off


----------



## blaze2210

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *KillerBee33*
> 
> Im not entirely sure what you are asking bcz PhysX has nothing to do with tearing of the screen with Vsync Off


I misspoke there, I meant to ask if you get the tearing _or_ drops in framerate in the scenario I mentioned. They both (PhysX and v-sync) can cause drops in performance, and having both enabled could potentially be the cause of your ridiculous drops in framerate (going from 60 to 20 is what you said, IIRC). So I'm asking if you get the same drops with v-sync disabled, and the CPU as the PhysX processor.

Based on what you've said in here: you get drops in your framerate when you have the CPU set as the PhysX processor and you run v-sync to prevent tearing. So since I know that v-sync can impact performance, and I know that PhysX can impact performance, then logic tells me that having both of them enabled at the same time could cause a deeper impact on the performance. Do you see what I'm getting at now? Below are just a couple links that discuss the performance hits that enabling v-sync or PhysX can cause.









V-Sync performance links:
http://www.overclock.net/t/1331796/does-vsync-reduce-performance/0_20
http://www.tweakguides.com/Graphics_9.html

PhysX performance links:
http://www.pcper.com/reviews/Graphics-Cards/Borderlands-2-PhysX-Performance-and-PhysX-Comparison-GTX-680-and-HD-7970/GPU-
http://www.hardocp.com/article/2013/05/29/metro_last_light_video_card_performance_iq_review/6#.VXndFqnrxZo


----------



## RashKah

Hey overclock.net









Since i recently joined, partly due to witcher3, the GTX 970 owners club, i tried to overclock the card a little bit.
ofcourse i looked up several reviews in advance to get a feeling what this card is capable of concerning OC, keeping in mind im still a novice in OC'ing.


these were the results (including specs using a NesteQ ECS XS-600 600W ATX22 PSU)

All in all im pretty underwhelmed as i can't really explain the huge differnce in real clock speed most users are getting without adding additional voltage.
Additonal observations:
directly after starting a stresstest the clockspeed maxes out @ 1468mHz while displaying 1.212V while better than the one shown in the pic still alot lower than the 1500 many users are reporting @ stock voltage. After some time, and rising temperature?, the clock throttles to 1456 and drops the voltage to 1.87.

Increasing the voltage to 1.237V but keeping the same core clock offset pushes the clock up to 1481mHz.

Comparing to other users and/or reviewers to power consumption never rises above 90% (in any application/stresstest/benchmark) although the limit is set to 110%.

After some thinking i came up with some, atleast to my novice understanding, answers to my observations:

The temprature is a limiting factor.

My PSU isn't supplying enough juice.

I hope some of you could shed a light on my issue and might be able to help me improving the OC.


----------



## blaze2210

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *RashKah*
> 
> Hey overclock.net
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Since i recently joined, partly due to witcher3, the GTX 970 owners club, i tried to overclock the card a little bit.
> ofcourse i looked up several reviews in advance to get a feeling what this card is capable of concerning OC, keeping in mind im still a novice in OC'ing.
> 
> 
> these were the results (including specs using a NesteQ ECS XS-600 600W ATX22 PSU)
> 
> All in all im pretty underwhelmed as i can't really explain the huge differnce in real clock speed most users are getting without adding additional voltage.
> Additonal observations:
> directly after starting a stresstest the clockspeed maxes out @ 1468mHz while displaying 1.212V while better than the one shown in the pic still alot lower than the 1500 many users are reporting @ stock voltage. After some time, and rising temperature?, the clock throttles to 1456 and drops the voltage to 1.87.
> 
> Increasing the voltage to 1.237V but keeping the same core clock offset pushes the clock up to 1481mHz.
> 
> Comparing to other users and/or reviewers to power consumption never rises above 90% (in any application/stresstest/benchmark) although the limit is set to 110%.
> 
> After some thinking i came up with some, atleast to my novice understanding, answers to my observations:
> 
> The temprature is a limiting factor.
> 
> My PSU isn't supplying enough juice.
> 
> I hope some of you could shed a light on my issue and might be able to help me improving the OC.


There's another factor also: Silicon Lottery.


----------



## KillerBee33

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *blaze2210*
> 
> I misspoke there, I meant to ask if you get the tearing _or_ drops in framerate in the scenario I mentioned. They both (PhysX and v-sync) can cause drops in performance, and having both enabled could potentially be the cause of your ridiculous drops in framerate (going from 60 to 20 is what you said, IIRC). So I'm asking if you get the same drops with v-sync disabled, and the CPU as the PhysX processor.
> 
> Based on what you've said in here: you get drops in your framerate when you have the CPU set as the PhysX processor and you run v-sync to prevent tearing. So since I know that v-sync can impact performance, and I know that PhysX can impact performance, then logic tells me that having both of them enabled at the same time could cause a deeper impact on the performance. Do you see what I'm getting at now? Below are just a couple links that discuss the performance hits that enabling v-sync or PhysX can cause.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> V-Sync performance links:
> http://www.overclock.net/t/1331796/does-vsync-reduce-performance/0_20
> http://www.tweakguides.com/Graphics_9.html
> 
> PhysX performance links:
> http://www.pcper.com/reviews/Graphics-Cards/Borderlands-2-PhysX-Performance-and-PhysX-Comparison-GTX-680-and-HD-7970/GPU-
> http://www.hardocp.com/article/2013/05/29/metro_last_light_video_card_performance_iq_review/6#.VXndFqnrxZo


Yes , but dont take my word for it, there's a video i made and you can clearly see whats happening, tried with vsync off and PhysX on CPU makes no difference in FPS but adds screen tearing, with Vsync on and CPU PhysX it locks at 30 as soon as Particles start flying around


----------



## KillerBee33

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *KillerBee33*
> 
> Yes , but dont take my word for it, there's a video i made and you can clearly see whats happening, tried with vsync off and PhysX on CPU makes no difference in FPS but adds screen tearing, with Vsync on and CPU PhysX it locks at 30 as soon as Particles start flying around


But most important!!! I actually have no issues with PhysX with any games on any setting







lol i just saw some1 saying that somehow helped in some game , and i've tried that in the past and it made things worse, and tried that on few systems including a gaming laptop.







By the way Borderlands The Pre Sequel runs way better than BL2 , if comparing i'd easy say 25% better performance of PhysX even with Ultra settings , i run BL2 @ 1440p and BLTPS @1620 locked at 60FPS rarely drops


----------



## RashKah

Thought about that too!








But wasn't sure that it would be that severe!
In the end the whole affair isn't really that important as i'm not really that into the whole benchmarking stuff. And concerning game performence i reckon those difference won't be very noticable!

Thanks anyway!


----------



## blaze2210

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *KillerBee33*
> 
> But most important!!! I actually have no issues with PhysX with any games on any setting
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> lol i just saw some1 saying that somehow helped in some game , and i've tried that in the past and it made things worse, and tried that on few systems including a gaming laptop.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> By the way Borderlands The Pre Sequel runs way better than BL2 , if comparing i'd easy say 25% better performance of PhysX even with Ultra settings


No one here is arguing with you....I would have been testing it myself, but wasn't willing to deal with my PC acting up to do so. At no point in time did I ever say "this is the solution and this will work". It was purely about testing an idea - and now we know what happens. Thanks for testing it, and even providing a video!


----------



## KillerBee33

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *blaze2210*
> 
> No one here is arguing with you....I would have been testing it myself, but wasn't willing to deal with my PC acting up to do so. At no point in time did I ever say "this is the solution and this will work". It was purely about testing an idea - and now we know what happens. Thanks for testing it, and even providing a video!


O! i wasn't arguing







just sharing my experience with that option


----------



## blaze2210

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *KillerBee33*
> 
> O! i wasn't arguing
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> just sharing my experience with that option


My apologies then.









I'm kinda bent about not being able to do the testing myself also, as its always good to test with different components. I might end up messing around with it again later tonight, midnight - 3am seems to be my "prime tinkering time". I'll have to figure out what was causing the weird behavior first, so I'll be able to enable the onboard GPU. By weird behavior, I mean that my PC started up slower than normal, my mouse got all sorts of jumpy, and there seemed to be a lag whenever I tried to do anything. None of this behavior is present in any form with the onboard disabled. So it's an interesting little situation.


----------



## KillerBee33

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *blaze2210*
> 
> My apologies then.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I'm kinda bent about not being able to do the testing myself also, as its always good to test with different components. I might end up messing around with it again later tonight, midnight - 3am seems to be my "prime tinkering time". I'll have to figure out what was causing the weird behavior first, so I'll be able to enable the onboard GPU. By weird behavior, I mean that my PC started up slower than normal, my mouse got all sorts of jumpy, and there seemed to be a lag whenever I tried to do anything. None of this behavior is present in any form with the onboard disabled. So it's an interesting little situation.


If something doesnt feel right i just do a clean Install , takes me 1:45 hours to completely reinstall Windows and have it ready with all the programs and games








90% of soft that i use i have portable versions and about 500Gb of games are installed on the internal second HDD so just have the Shortcuts ready to move .


----------



## blaze2210

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *KillerBee33*
> 
> If something doesnt feel right i just do a clean Install , takes me 1:45 hours to completely reinstall Windows and have it ready with all the programs and games
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 90% of soft that i use i have portable versions and about 500Gb of games are installed on the internal second HDD so just have the Shortcuts ready to move .


I just did that about a week ago, so I'm pretty confident that can be ruled out. I only install system-related things on my C: drive (monitoring software and the like), so it makes it easier to reinstall if things go sideways. However, I consider that to be the "nuclear option", since its a rather extreme approach - especially if the issue turns out to be driver-related (or some other easy solution).

Keeping everything compartmentalized makes it easier for me.


----------



## KillerBee33

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *blaze2210*
> 
> I just did that about a week ago, so I'm pretty confident that can be ruled out. I only install system-related things on my C: drive (monitoring software and the like), so it makes it easier to reinstall if things go sideways. However, I consider that to be the "nuclear option", since its a rather extreme approach - especially if the issue turns out to be driver-related (or some other easy solution).
> 
> Keeping everything compartmentalized makes it easier for me.


nVidia Driver Related? if so have you tried this option 
I noticed most people started having driver issues when GFExp. was integrated into drivers


----------



## blaze2210

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *KillerBee33*
> 
> nVidia Driver Related? if so have you tried this option


The issue has absolutely nothing to do with Nvidia, I'm sure of it. Can you elaborate on how Nvidia's driver would be affecting my mouse when the onboard GPU is enabled? I don't see how the connection between the two was made.


----------



## KillerBee33

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *blaze2210*
> 
> The issue has absolutely nothing to do with Nvidia, I'm sure of it. Can you elaborate on how Nvidia's driver would be affecting my mouse when the onboard GPU is enabled? I don't see how the connection between the two was made.


I just saw you sayin something about drivers and Onboard grafix related ,


----------



## TGBM

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *KillerBee33*
> 
> I just saw you sayin something about drivers and Onboard grafix related ,


Changed my PCI-E to gen2 as its the highest option I had and did a complete driver reinstall and seem to have solved it for the time being. Will keep you posted!


----------



## blaze2210

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *KillerBee33*
> 
> I just saw you sayin something about drivers and Onboard grafix related ,


Nope, I haven't mentioned anything about drivers on this topic.


----------



## TGBM

The actually build has begun on my new build Parvum Silver Bolts I shall be installing the main components over the weekend so if you want to drop by then please do it would be an honor!


----------



## KillerBee33

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *blaze2210*
> 
> Nope, I haven't mentioned anything about drivers on this topic.


Oh well, my bad! i know the only drivers i need to install are Intel Chpset, Intel Management and Nvidia on reinstall , and my wireless keyboard with mouse pad intalls automatic with windows ,


----------



## CoreyL4

So I am stable at

+175
+500
1541mhz

When I try to get around +200 core I crash.

I haven't touched the voltage yet. Where should I put it if I want to try and be stable around +200?


----------



## blaze2210

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *KillerBee33*
> 
> Oh well, my bad! i know the only drivers i need to install are Intel Chpset, Intel Management and Nvidia on reinstall , and my wireless keyboard with mouse pad intalls automatic with windows ,


Yep, those are installed. That's about the only use I have for MSI's LiveUpdate program - it's a quick way to get all of the motherboard-related drivers downloaded and installed (though I get the ME drivers from Intel directly). I run it after a fresh OS install, then uninstall it after I get the drivers I need.


----------



## KillerBee33

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *blaze2210*
> 
> Yep, those are installed. That's about the only use I have for MSI's LiveUpdate program - it's a quick way to get all of the motherboard-related drivers downloaded and installed (though I get the ME drivers from Intel directly). I run it after a fresh OS install, then uninstall it after I get the drivers I need.


Gotta love Windows 8.1 for that







with 7 i gotta do so much , both of the intels,then HD4600,nvidia,both network drivers Eject for dvd drive and XBOX 360 controller.


----------



## KillerBee33

@ CoreyL4 Is it Factory Overclocked? i mean im on stock 1051 core and i can go as high as +238 core and +500 mem on a 330W PSU but the performance increase from what im running 24/7 +202 +450 is maybe 2-3 FPS


----------



## CoreyL4

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *KillerBee33*
> 
> @ CoreyL4 Is it Factory Overclocked? i mean im on stock 1051 core and i can go as high as +238 core and +500 mem on a 330W PSU but the performance increase from what im running 24/7 +202 +450 is maybe 2-3 FPS


My MSI gtx 970 came out of the box with a boost clock of 1366mhz. I was just wondering if upping the voltage would help it be stable for higher overclock. Also what does everyone do? Just raise it to +87 for voltage?


----------



## hertz9753

Upping the voltage will up the clocks.


----------



## blaze2210

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *KillerBee33*
> 
> Gotta love Windows 8.1 for that
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> with 7 i gotta do so much , both of the intels,then HD4600,nvidia,both network drivers Eject for dvd drive and XBOX 360 controller.


Eh, I've had to put in the same amount of effort on both versions. I just switched back to 7, after spending a few months on 8.1, which was after spending a month on an early version of 10 (waayy early and not much actually worked properly), and a few other switches before as well. I get tired of looking at the same thing, then I change it.

I have at my disposal: Windows XP, Vista, 7, 8, 8.1, current 10 preview, and a few Linux distros (can be a frustrating OS) - in case I feel the need to switch things up.


----------



## CoreyL4

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *hertz9753*
> 
> Upping the voltage will up the clocks.


Automatically? I know people say to manually up the voltage when you start becoming unstable if you wanna go higher.


----------



## KillerBee33

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *blaze2210*
> 
> Eh, I've had to put in the same amount of effort on both versions. I just switched back to 7, after spending a few months on 8.1, which was after spending a month on an early version of 10 (waayy early and not much actually worked properly), and a few other switches before as well. I get tired of looking at the same thing, then I change it.
> 
> I have at my disposal: Windows XP, Vista, 7, 8, 8.1, current 10 preview, and a few Linux distros (can be a frustrating OS) - in case I feel the need to switch things up.


Had 7 , 8.1 and the preview on one ssd , nuked it a week ago and left 8.1 pro running as Admin with all the apps uninstalled and store disabled








By the looks of it i wont be touching 10 as main OS for the first year, last i tried is 10130 , what a mess! Only kept 7 until 353.12 nvidia hotfix , which made Borderlands 2 run almost as good on 8.1, quite happy with it


----------



## hertz9753

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *CoreyL4*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *hertz9753*
> 
> Upping the voltage will up the clocks.
> 
> 
> 
> Automatically? I know people say to manually up the voltage when you start becoming unstable if you wanna go higher.
Click to expand...

The card will see more power and boost. Try it.


----------



## KillerBee33

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *KillerBee33*
> 
> Had 7 , 8.1 and the preview on one ssd , nuked it a week ago and left 8.1 pro running as Admin with all the apps uninstalled and store disabled
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> By the looks of it i wont be touching 10 as main OS for the first year, last i tried is 10130 , what a mess! Only kept 7 until 353.12 nvidia hotfix , which made Borderlands 2 run almost as good on 8.1, quite happy with it


next thing i try will be SteamOS







when fully released, after all my pc is used for entertainment , games,shows,music mainly


----------



## CoreyL4

How much voltage increase would you recommend?


----------



## hertz9753

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *CoreyL4*
> 
> How much voltage increase would you recommend?


Baby steps with the voltage. Keep a eye on the temps. You will have increase the fans speeds. I don't mess with voltage or bios anymore.


----------



## flexy123

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ludkoto*
> 
> Hello guys
> I started experimenting with afterburner and i did started getting crashes in witcher 3 haven\t had problems in browsing or anything else but as soon i added my settings in my gpus bios all is well.
> No idea why is that. I was stable with 1580core 1877 memory at 1.281v for like 4h in witcher3 then from all the reading about afterburner here i thought to try it again i did started crashing ocing with AB mostly driver crashed i am with latest driver thou since its out. Maybe problem is in driver or maybe i am doing somethin wrong in AB but definitely i am more stable with bios tweaking then using AB and with way better settings.


When you OC with AB, you're adding clocks across the entire range of internal boost clocks but it doesn't increase the voltage. The result is instability at lower clocks. The higher the offset you set for your core OC in AB, the less voltage the card is getting for particular clocks. (And 1580 is already "pretty high"). Let me just give you an example...with a stock BIOS and no OC you might get 1.100V at 1000Mhz. Now you add +180 in AB, now you get 1.100V at 1180Mhz which would not be enough. When you edit a bios you can set your max stable OC as max clock at the end of the bios table but can keep the lower clock's voltages untouched so they get the correct voltages. This is not the case if you overclock with AB. I talked about this a few times already and I have the proof and data that this happens. This is why it is better to overclock with a modded bios.


----------



## blaze2210

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *flexy123*
> 
> When you OC with AB, you're adding clocks across the entire range of internal boost clocks but it doesn't increase the voltage. The result is instability at lower clocks. The higher the offset you set for your core OC in AB, the less voltage the card is getting for particular clocks. (And 1580 is already "pretty high"). Let me just give you an example...with a stock BIOS and no OC you might get 1.100V at 1000Mhz. Now you add +180 in AB, now you get 1.100V at 1180Mhz which would not be enough. When you edit a bios you can set your max stable OC as max clock at the end of the bios table but can keep the lower clock's voltages untouched so they get the correct voltages. This is not the case if you overclock with AB. I talked about this a few times already and *I have the proof and data that this happens*. This is why it is better to overclock with a modded bios.


This again? Do you really feel the need to keep bringing this up? Also, why do you keep recommending a BIOS mod to people new to overclocking? Especially when you're not telling them to back up their original BIOS. You're recommending the most risky method, without ever informing anyone of the potential risk. Bad form, just bad form.

As far as the part in bold is concerned, where is this "proof"? I have been asking for this, and watching the thread, and no such proof has ever been provided by you. If you have it, I would really like to see it so this can be dropped. You keep making this claim without ever providing any sort of proof, or even details on your testing method so that others can reproduce it.


----------



## Phaster89

i have another question, are the clocks the only difference between the following gigabyte cards?
http://www.gigabyte.com/products/product-page.aspx?pid=5212#sp
http://www.gigabyte.com/products/product-page.aspx?pid=5209#sp


----------



## benjamen50

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Phaster89*
> 
> i have another question, are the clocks the only difference between the following gigabyte cards?
> http://www.gigabyte.com/products/product-page.aspx?pid=5212#sp
> http://www.gigabyte.com/products/product-page.aspx?pid=5209#sp


Well the G1 Gaming version comes with a backplate and LED Lighting for the gigabyte logo on the side.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Screwby*
> 
> The g1 goes through a process gigabyte calls The Gauntlet. They take the gpus that are allocated to them, put them through special tests and pick the best of the best in terms of power delivery, efficiency, etc and use those in the g1. This can translate to better overclocking, thermals, and energy efficiency. Might be something to consider..things like, the windforce led light and back plate are added bells and whistles.


----------



## Paztak

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *CoreyL4*
> 
> My MSI gtx 970 came out of the box with a boost clock of 1366mhz. I was just wondering if upping the voltage would help it be stable for higher overclock. Also what does everyone do? Just raise it to +87 for voltage?


Raising the voltage will make you card hit total power limit faster, so if you do that make only tiny adjustment like +5 at a time and test will you hit total power limit.
Also you can just increase power limit to 120% and that alone will give you higher Boost clock, gain will be something like 30-50mhz at least.


----------



## EarlZ

Whats a good benchmark/method to check for memory stability as with GDDR5 it no longer artifacts but just does something to slow down and regain stability


----------



## flexy123

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *EarlZ*
> 
> Whats a good benchmark/method to check for memory stability as with GDDR5 it no longer artifacts but just does something to slow down and regain stability


I would just run the usual, Heaven Benchmark, Firestrike, 3DMark11, 3DMark06/05 etc.
I do actually see artifacts (checkerboard etc.) or lockups when memory OC is too high.


----------



## Paztak

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *EarlZ*
> 
> Whats a good benchmark/method to check for memory stability as with GDDR5 it no longer artifacts but just does something to slow down and regain stability


Witcher 3 will show that your oc is unstable, that's guaranteed. Metro Last Light will show artifacts and flickering pretty easily.
Crysis 2 and Crysis 3 are also good for testing stability, artifacts and other texture errors will appear fast if oc is not stable.


----------



## Nightwolf88

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *blaze2210*
> 
> ...
> As far as the part in bold is concerned, where is this "proof"? I have been asking for this, and watching the thread, and no such proof has ever been provided by you. If you have it, I would really like to see it so this can be dropped. You keep making this claim without ever providing any sort of proof, or even details on your testing method so that others can reproduce it.


Hello Blaze2210,
I to experience the instability at lower P-state flexy123 talks about. I had this with my 460; 760 and 970.
With mild overclocks you don't get this, it's only when you are pushing for the max. With al 3 cards i was able to reach a max stable OC but at certain throttling be it utilization, power or thermal,.. it would show instability!
I also undervolted P4 state on al my cards, i just really like cool and low power idle states









I needed to adjust the voltage tables to give just that little extra juice at those mid range clocks.
- 460 reached 975 Mhz (Just couldn't reach 1ghz even with extreme voltages







)
- 760 reached 1306 Mhz
- 970 reached 1620 Mhz
For all 3 I needed fine tweaking to reach ultimate stability over the full range of clocks.

*Method*: Play with the power limit to obligate the card to run at the desired throttling speeds to test and tweak stability. Take notes, crash, tweak voltage tables.








There you have your prove and detailed method. Now go test it yourself, you can make your own proof and see it before your eyes no need for us to post screen shots. (Also not going to re-flash my card with an unstable version just to make screens for you, use your own card and eyes. If the method is not clear point out where you get stuck. I used the Metro last light benchmark for this purpose.)

Have a nice day.


----------



## kl6mk6

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *EarlZ*
> 
> Whats a good benchmark/method to check for memory stability as with GDDR5 it no longer artifacts but just does something to slow down and regain stability


I used OCCT. It has an error check mode. Set your frames to 0 and max everything else out. It worked really good at showing memory errors before artifacting or black screens were apparent.


----------



## ludkoto

I don\t wanna say flexy or blaze are right but i am pretty sure with moded bios i get better result then the other way. Maybe i am wrong but for me it works better or atleast for my card. You guys don\t need to argues everytime anybody mention this topic. I just wanted to share how it works for me.


----------



## DeathAngel74

It's just a raw topic that has been beaten to death time after time. Blaze and flexy both have valid points. Can't we all just get along.


----------



## Hequaqua

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *flexy123*
> 
> When you OC with AB, you're adding clocks across the entire range of internal boost clocks but it doesn't increase the voltage. The result is instability at lower clocks. The higher the offset you set for your core OC in AB, the less voltage the card is getting for particular clocks. (And 1580 is already "pretty high"). Let me just give you an example...with a stock BIOS and no OC you might get 1.100V at 1000Mhz. Now you add +180 in AB, now you get 1.100V at 1180Mhz which would not be enough. When you edit a bios you can set your max stable OC as max clock at the end of the bios table but can keep the lower clock's voltages untouched so they get the correct voltages. This is not the case if you overclock with AB. I talked about this a few times already and I have the proof and data that this happens. *This is why it is better to overclock with a modded bios.*


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ludkoto*
> 
> I don\t wanna say flexy or blaze are right but i am pretty sure with moded bios i get better result then the other way. Maybe i am wrong but for me it works better or atleast for my card. You guys don\t need to argues everytime anybody mention this topic. I just wanted to share how it works for me.


Me either!!

Let me ask this though. How did you(or anyone else with a modded bios) finally determine what your settings should be?
I used afterburner. I also tried a few of the other OC'ing software suites.

With that in mind, did we(those who have a modded bios), change the voltage settings at the lower clocks?
I did not.

While I can follow the reasoning that having a OC could cause problems with voltages at lower clocks, I would say from my personal experience that AFAIK, I've never had a crash due to this. Can this crash be duplicated, I'm sure. It seems to me that to have ALL of those variables right, would take planning. Turning clocks down, cutting TDP %, etc.

Can it really be related back to AB? I would have to say the odds a overclock being presented in all this discussion is slim to none. (Doesn't mean it couldn't happen)

If it was a wide-spread problem we would hear about it. I've been following this thread for over 6 months, and I really don't remember this issue being raised nor discussed.

*Yes a modded bios is the way to best overclock, but to get there you need software to set your limits.*

Maybe I'm wrong, who knows. I can say that as for AB it is the best way to go short of modding.


----------



## moccor

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Hequaqua*
> 
> [/B]
> Me either!!
> 
> Let me ask this though. How did you(or anyone else with a modded bios) finally determine what your settings should be?
> I used afterburner. I also tried a few of the other OC'ing software suites.
> 
> With that in mind, did we(those who have a modded bios), change the voltage settings at the lower clocks?
> I did not.
> 
> While I can follow the reasoning that having a OC would cause problems with voltages at lower clocks, I would say from my personal experience that AFAIK, I've never had a crash due to this. Can this crash be duplicated, I'm sure. It seems to me that to have ALL of those variables right, would take planning. Turning clocks down, cutting TDP %, etc.
> 
> Can it really be related back to AB? I would have to say the odds a overclock being presented in all this discussion is slim to none. (Doesn't mean it couldn't happen)
> 
> If it was a wide-spread problem we would hear about it. I've been following this thread for over 6 months, and I really don't remember this issue being raised nor discussed.
> 
> *Yes a modded bios is the way to best overclock, but to get there you need software to set your limits.*
> 
> Maybe I'm wrong, who knows. I can say that as for AB it is the best way to go short of modding.


I don't even really follow this whole GTX 900 series modded BIOS but that is exactly how overclocking works and it makes complete sense using facts. Anyone disagreeing with it simply has never overclocked with anything other than using sliders in a simple program like AB or PrecisionX. it's very much possible for both the modded BIOS and AB overclocks to be completely stable with whatever settings, but there may be a point where AB overclocking raising clocks too high for the minimum voltage, as Hequaqua said which might result in instability. It's just how voltages and overclocking works.


----------



## blaze2210

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ludkoto*
> 
> I don\t wanna say flexy or blaze are right but i am pretty sure with moded bios i get better result then the other way. Maybe i am wrong but for me it works better or atleast for my card. You guys don\t need to argues everytime anybody mention this topic. I just wanted to share how it works for me.


I'm not trying to be right or wrong here. I've said that I don't experience this issue with my cards, and have asked for some evidence of the behavior. I keep seeing it mentioned that there is proof, and I would very much like to see it. This, apparently, is where the issue comes in. I've never told anyone that they were wrong here, as I don't personally know how anyone else's components react to different situations. I can only speak about my own components and the behavior I personally witness with them.


----------



## Stalefish

Hey!

Bought a 970 SSC 2.0 acx etc, etc, marketing, etc card.

Now..

Would you guys consider a 1429.8 MHz clock @ stock to be a good result or is it the "standard" result?
I can overclock the card to 1529 MHz with the PL of 110% and + 95 MHz on the core .

I have only had time to add about 1hr to test the card ( im 30 years old with a pregnant wife so time is.... relative)

But this weekend i will test som more settings and higher OC.

Whats your experience/opinion with this card?

(sorry for som bad spelling (From Sweden)


----------



## laxu

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Phaster89*
> 
> i have another question, are the clocks the only difference between the following gigabyte cards?
> http://www.gigabyte.com/products/product-page.aspx?pid=5212#sp
> http://www.gigabyte.com/products/product-page.aspx?pid=5209#sp


The G1 has a backplate, metallic shroud for cooler and apparently more heatpipes on the GPU. The differences in reality are pretty minimal, I've been getting great overclocks and cooling performance from the Windforce 3X model. If buying a single card and there isn't a big difference in G1 vs WF then you could get the G1. For SLI the price difference can get big enough that the WF is fine.


----------



## kl6mk6

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *blaze2210*
> 
> I'm not trying to be right or wrong here. I've said that I don't experience this issue with my cards, and have asked for some evidence of the behavior. I keep seeing it mentioned that there is proof, and I would very much like to see it. This, apparently, is where the issue comes in. I've never told anyone that they were wrong here, as I don't personally know how anyone else's components react to different situations. I can only speak about my own components and the behavior I personally witness with them.


He has linked forums that show other people with the same issues, and people have piped up on this forum that they have had the same issue. While he does tend to jump the gun on blaming things on AB, it seems like you have some vendetta against him in particular... Just sayin.


----------



## flexy123

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *blaze2210*
> 
> I think it's you that should re-read the post you replied to. The situation that was mentioned, doesn't even fit your response. They were talking about crashing in-game, not at lower clock speeds - "i did started getting crashes in witcher 3 *haven\t had problems in browsing or anything else* ". So that right there doesn't even fit what you've been referring to.


Yes it does! Because you cannot assume that in a game or benchmark a card runs always at maximum speed. But this is how boost works. There are situations where the card would clock down, say when it loads a level..or someone would run with Vsync on or whatever. In the real world, say in games, the card might clock down in certain situations and then crash since its not getting sufficient voltage. (Or in the short time it takes the card just going from a low/idle clock to its max speed). I can reproduce this here (as already mentioned) just loading Heaven Benchmark, it will crash just before starting Heaven...even if the maximum clock, the 1506, is actually stable.

When I mention this to someone and explain them what the issue may be, I don't think I am "beating this to death", I simply mention to the person what I believe the problem is. And I also think it's entirely justified to bring this up seeing that lots of people are not even aware of this.


----------



## TGBM

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *flexy123*
> 
> Yes it does! Because you cannot assume that in a game or benchmark a card runs always at maximum speed. But this is how boost works. There are situations where the card would clock down, say when it loads a level..or someone would run with Vsync on or whatever. In the real world, say in games, the card might clock down in certain situations and then crash since its not getting sufficient voltage. (Or in the short time it takes the card just going from a low/idle clock to its max speed). I can reproduce this here (as already mentioned) just loading Heaven Benchmark, it will crash just before starting Heaven...even if the maximum clock, the 1506, is actually stable.


I have also had this when going from idle to full load it had crashed out of several applications purely because of the sudden change in loads.


----------



## EarlZ

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Nightwolf88*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *blaze2210*
> 
> ...
> As far as the part in bold is concerned, where is this "proof"? I have been asking for this, and watching the thread, and no such proof has ever been provided by you. If you have it, I would really like to see it so this can be dropped. You keep making this claim without ever providing any sort of proof, or even details on your testing method so that others can reproduce it.
> 
> 
> 
> Hello Blaze2210,
> I to experience the instability at lower P-state flexy123 talks about. I had this with my 460; 760 and 970.
> With mild overclocks you don't get this, it's only when you are pushing for the max. With al 3 cards i was able to reach a max stable OC but at certain throttling be it utilization, power or thermal,.. it would show instability!
> I also undervolted P4 state on al my cards, i just really like cool and low power idle states
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I needed to adjust the voltage tables to give just that little extra juice at those mid range clocks.
> - 460 reached 975 Mhz (Just couldn't reach 1ghz even with extreme voltages
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> )
> - 760 reached 1306 Mhz
> - 970 reached 1620 Mhz
> For all 3 I needed fine tweaking to reach ultimate stability over the full range of clocks.
> 
> *Method*: Play with the power limit to obligate the card to run at the desired throttling speeds to test and tweak stability. Take notes, crash, tweak voltage tables.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> There you have your prove and detailed method. Now go test it yourself, you can make your own proof and see it before your eyes no need for us to post screen shots. (Also not going to re-flash my card with an unstable version just to make screens for you, use your own card and eyes. If the method is not clear point out where you get stuck. I used the Metro last light benchmark for this purpose.)
> 
> Have a nice day.
Click to expand...

I too had the same experience with my 780's, Skyn3t explained to me what was going on and made a bios for me which fixed the issue on my card getting lower voltage on some power states due to the increased over all gpu clock range.

@blaze2210
Dont take this as a personal attack but you are a big hypocrite on this thread, every time he posts this potential solution you are entirely against it but you dont provide anything that can actually help the person asking none what so ever. You also take every opportunity to tell everyone that is getting instability on the latest driver that their card is unstable at stock and needs an RMA you dismiss the fact that it was just the driver causing. I feel like you are intentionally harassing him and this needs to stop, if you genuinely think his solution is wrong then post and actual solution that allows the same overclock to stabilize with out you touching the lower voltage tables.


----------



## EarlZ

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Hequaqua*
> 
> While I can follow the reasoning that having a OC could cause problems with voltages at lower clocks, I would say from my personal experience that AFAIK, I've never had a crash due to this. Can this crash be duplicated, I'm sure. It seems to me that to have ALL of those variables right, would take planning. Turning clocks down, cutting TDP %, etc. .


Happens on my 780, FF14 would not really cap the cards in SLI so it will not run at max power state giving me a slightly lower voltage on the 'same' clockspeed since I've increased the max clock range in MSI A/B

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Hequaqua*
> 
> Can it really be related back to AB? I would have to say the odds a overclock being presented in all this discussion is slim to none. (Doesn't mean it couldn't happen)


I wouldnt really say its AB fault but more of a short coming that It cannot modify the voltage tables

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Hequaqua*
> 
> If it was a wide-spread problem we would hear about it. I've been following this thread for over 6 months, and I really don't remember this issue being raised nor discussed.
> 
> *Yes a modded bios is the way to best overclock, but to get there you need software to set your limits.*
> 
> Maybe I'm wrong, who knows. I can say that as for AB it is the best way to go short of modding.


On the 780 thread I think there were only 2 other people who had the same problem


----------



## flexy123

Yeah I wouldn't be surprised if this issue exists even back with Kepler, I mean the principle with Boost etc. is the same.
I had (and still have) a Gigabyte GTX 660 TI, but this is an extremely poor overclocker which only makes +10 more on AB so I didn't even get big into overclocking back then with that card.

As for "wide spread"...seeing that most people use AB to overclock I could well *suspect* that a lot of instability problems, say, if people overclock more than +120 or so with AB are exactly because of this. This actually sounds more plausible to me than simply guessing it's "the game" or "the drivers". I really wish I could tell people how to solve this WITHOUT getting into bios flashing, the only way I know of would be with Gigabyte OC Guru or Asus GPU Tweak, and this not because "I don't like AB"...simply because AB doesn't allow setting a minimum voltage. (Despite the coder telling me it does, but it wont work here with my card, Asus GPU Tweak does work tho. Not that i'd think a 3rd party tool being an optimal solution...)

Here on an interesting side-note, Unwinder (coder of AB) sort-of gave me a snappy reply aka "RTFM" mentioning to him I cannot adjust min voltage. I'd also like AB working like Asus GPU Tweak does, then this wouldn't be a problem, then I'd just tell anyone to increase min. voltage and the problem being solved. Sigh.


----------



## EarlZ

Well OC guru claims to increase minimum voltage, but id also prefer my OC hard coded in the bios anyway.


----------



## hazard99

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Hequaqua*
> 
> [/B]
> Me either!!
> 
> Let me ask this though. How did you(or anyone else with a modded bios) finally determine what your settings should be?
> I used afterburner. I also tried a few of the other OC'ing software suites.
> 
> With that in mind, did we(those who have a modded bios), change the voltage settings at the lower clocks?
> I did not.
> 
> While I can follow the reasoning that having a OC could cause problems with voltages at lower clocks, I would say from my personal experience that AFAIK, I've never had a crash due to this. Can this crash be duplicated, I'm sure. It seems to me that to have ALL of those variables right, would take planning. Turning clocks down, cutting TDP %, etc.
> 
> Can it really be related back to AB? I would have to say the odds a overclock being presented in all this discussion is slim to none. (Doesn't mean it couldn't happen)
> 
> If it was a wide-spread problem we would hear about it. I've been following this thread for over 6 months, and I really don't remember this issue being raised nor discussed.
> 
> *Yes a modded bios is the way to best overclock, but to get there you need software to set your limits.*
> 
> Maybe I'm wrong, who knows. I can say that as for AB it is the best way to go short of modding.


I actually ended up changing my lower clocks on my bios because I noticed that when my clocks would drop I would crash. I related those crashes like tabbing in and out of games. So i upped my lower end voltages a little bit and that seemed to end my ever so faithful freezing and crashing.

But that's what I did for me, I was frustrated after months of testing and not being able to nail down the issue. nothing seemed to work. So i'm happy it runs as well as it does.


----------



## TheBoom

The issue with AB adding clocks to a fixed clock state has been around since boost has been around. It's the reason why there are multiple threads on bios modding and how to "bake in your max clocks" as well as disabling boost and forcing constant voltage via a bios mod instead of AB because AB will simply not be able to do it properly with every card.

Previously you even had to use a LLC mod with the Kepler cards because even a bios mod would not force a constant voltage higher than what AB allows for.

If you have been overclocking Kepler or Maxwell for long enough, including bios mods you would understand how they work especially with regard to boost, voltages and clock states so there is no doubt on how voltage is applied to a certain clock state with and without boost.

So it's a pretty real and proven issue.

If you can't agree then its fine but you don't have to shoot down suggestions imposed by other members on this "phenomenon" if you would call it that.

And contrary to popular belief, bios modding can actually be safer than AB. I've bricked two 760 MSI hawks just by adding some additional voltage in AB but none with all the bios mods on the 970s I've had time to play around with.

The best thing to do is still using both, setting a fixed clock that is moderate in the bios and then fine tuning it with MSI AB. You can also use AB to compensate for driver/game changes.


----------



## EarlZ

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *hazard99*
> 
> I actually ended up changing my lower clocks on my bios because I noticed that when my clocks would drop I would crash. I related those crashes like tabbing in and out of games. So i upped my lower end voltages a little bit and that seemed to end my ever so faithful freezing and crashing.
> 
> But that's what I did for me, I was frustrated after months of testing and not being able to nail down the issue. nothing seemed to work. So i'm happy it runs as well as it does.


At which clock table did you start to change?


----------



## EarlZ

1 of my cards cant seem to do a mere +400 on the mem


----------



## flexy123

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *EarlZ*
> 
> 1 of my cards cant seem to do a mere +400 on the mem


Well, TBH the difference from +400 to, say, +450 you can smoke in a pipe. 400 is "ok", memory OC doesn't scale that well anyway.


----------



## EarlZ

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *flexy123*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *EarlZ*
> 
> 1 of my cards cant seem to do a mere +400 on the mem
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Well, TBH the difference from +400 to, say, +450 you can smoke in a pipe. 400 is "ok", memory OC doesn't scale that well anyway.
Click to expand...

I have it down to 375. was hoping to hit 500 like a lot of folks.


----------



## TheBoom

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *EarlZ*
> 
> I have it down to 375. was hoping to hit 500 like a lot of folks.


I went from +450 down to +350 cause of the witcher patch and noticed a 0.5 fps difference at most or at least I think since its well within normal variance/margin of error.


----------



## EarlZ

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TheBoom*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *EarlZ*
> 
> I have it down to 375. was hoping to hit 500 like a lot of folks.
> 
> 
> 
> I went from +450 down to +350 cause of the witcher patch and noticed a 0.5 fps difference at most or at least I think since its well within normal variance/margin of error.
Click to expand...

Did the latest patch cause artifacts on that 450 ?


----------



## TheBoom

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *EarlZ*
> 
> Did the latest patch cause artifacts on that 450 ?


Yeah it did. Had to bring the core down by about 50 as well which cost about 2-3 fps I think.


----------



## hazard99

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *EarlZ*
> 
> At which clock table did you start to change?


To be honest I didn't have a real reason to choose, but i started at CLK 50.


----------



## Nw0rb

TBH I always thought it was something to do with AB and the voltage table because mine will play games at OC but fail playing fifa because even with max perf on the clock jumped around to much and 1.038 is not enough for 1359 so it throws a gray screen and recovers.


----------



## hurricane28

highest score i can get from this card. I am very happy with this good clocking card


----------



## Notion

Hello, Just got my first GTX970, went for G1 970 and very happy to find that the boost is sitting at 1405 out of the box.. Been playing BF4 on ultra and wow such a step up from my gtx660.

Has anyone else got this card?

Is it worth overclocking with the current settings?

Thanks


----------



## Wirerat

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Notion*
> 
> Hello, Just got my first GTX970, went for G1 970 and very happy to find that the boost is sitting at 1405 out of the box.. Been playing BF4 on ultra and wow such a step up from my gtx660.
> 
> Has anyone else got this card?
> 
> Is it worth overclocking with the current settings?
> 
> Thanks


Very popular card. 1500mhz core and 8000 memory is the sweet spot.

The memory may fall a little short as gigabyte used hynix on most of those but those cards Oc well and run cool.


----------



## blaze2210

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kl6mk6*
> 
> He has linked forums that show other people with the same issues, and people have piped up on this forum that they have had the same issue. While he does tend to jump the gun on blaming things on AB, it seems like you have some vendetta against him in particular... Just sayin.


If you read through all of the posts in the thread that was linked to (I read all of them), you'd see that the majority of the people in there were stating that they did not experience the issue. I have no vendetta against anyone, I have been asking for flexy to provide the proof that he has been saying he has. Is that really wrong? If I say "_______ is happening, and I have proof", what is wrong with someone asking for said proof?

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *flexy123*
> 
> Yes it does! Because you cannot assume that in a game or benchmark a card runs always at maximum speed. But this is how boost works. There are situations where the card would clock down, say when it loads a level..or someone would run with Vsync on or whatever. In the real world, say in games, the card might clock down in certain situations and then crash since its not getting sufficient voltage. (Or in the short time it takes the card just going from a low/idle clock to its max speed). I can reproduce this here (as already mentioned) just loading Heaven Benchmark, it will crash just before starting Heaven...even if the maximum clock, the 1506, is actually stable.
> 
> When I mention this to someone and explain them what the issue may be, I don't think I am "beating this to death", I simply mention to the person what I believe the problem is. And I also think it's entirely justified to bring this up seeing that lots of people are not even aware of this.


Nope, I assume no such thing. I always have an OSD running in any game I play, where I constantly monitor the voltages, temps, loads, voltage limits (RivaTuner shows a '1' if the limit is tripped), core clocks, and memory clocks. Out of sheer curiosity, I tend to pay more attention to the OSD than the game most of the time. So if you have tinkered with the settings on the card, then you get unstable behavior, how does this prove that Afterburner is at fault instead of the settings that were chosen? I'm not now, nor have I ever said, that you are wrong. I'm trying to understand how you "connected those dots" in that particular fashion.

Take an objective look at the situation. Let's go back to before you determined that your OC was stable. Now take another look at the behavior you're seeing. Doesn't it look an awful lot like instability caused by OC settings? I think that the "stable" designation _might_ have gotten in the way of troubleshooting. Now, make sure you're reading this properly: I am NOT saying (nor have I ever said) "This is definitely the cause of your issue, you're wrong and I'm right." I am, in fact, presenting another explanation for the behavior you're experiencing.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *EarlZ*
> 
> I too had the same experience with my 780's, Skyn3t explained to me what was going on and made a bios for me which fixed the issue on my card getting lower voltage on some power states due to the increased over all gpu clock range.
> 
> @blaze2210
> Dont take this as a personal attack but you are a big hypocrite on this thread, every time he posts this potential solution you are entirely against it but you dont provide anything that can actually help the person asking none what so ever. You also take every opportunity to tell everyone that is getting instability on the latest driver that their card is unstable at stock and needs an RMA you dismiss the fact that it was just the driver causing. I feel like you are intentionally harassing him and this needs to stop, if you genuinely think his solution is wrong then post and actual solution that allows the same overclock to stabilize with out you touching the lower voltage tables.


I'm not taking it as a personal attack, but I do ask you to re-read my posts. When someone mentions instability at STOCK clock speeds, then I presented the possible options or either tinkering with the card to straighten the issue out, or contacting the manufacturer for either assistance or RMA. These are both completely reasonable, and I am in no way putting emphasis on one choice over the other. Please actually read my posts prior to saying things. Also, you seem to be misunderstanding what the discussion has been about. Please, either read the posts to actually get up-to-speed on the matter, or I kindly ask you to back out of this particular discussion.


----------



## VulgarDisplay88

Anyone running a Kraken G10 on the EVGA GTX 970 FTW+?


----------



## flexy123

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *blaze2210*
> 
> Take an objective look at the situation. Let's go back to before you determined that your OC was stable. Now take another look at the behavior you're seeing. Doesn't it look an awful lot like instability caused by OC settings? I think that the "stable" designation _might_ have gotten in the way of troubleshooting. Now, make sure you're reading this properly: I am NOT saying (nor have I ever said) "This is definitely the cause of your issue, you're wrong and I'm right." I am, in fact, presenting another explanation for the behavior you're experiencing.
> I'm not taking it as a personal attack, but I do ask you to re-read my posts. When someone mentions instability at STOCK clock speeds, then I presented the possible options or either tinkering with the card to straighten the issue out, or contacting the manufacturer for either assistance or RMA. These are both completely reasonable, and I am in no way putting emphasis on one choice over the other. Please actually read my posts prior to saying things. Also, you seem to be misunderstanding what the discussion has been about. Please, either read the posts to actually get up-to-speed on the matter, or I kindly ask you to back out of this particular discussion.


Do you think I would have mentioned the issue here and on other forums if I hadn't done *extensive* testing, including noting down voltages at certain clock speeds, not just at maximum clock? Do you think I would post something like "Why you shouldn't use Afterburner for overclocking" if I hadn't verified my findings, many times? Fortunately it turns out I am not the only one who has seen this behavior, it is consistent with what many others observed, including here in the thread. It's not that I am "new" to overclocking, got Afterburner, overclocked, saw instability and then made-up some theory to post about it on forums.

Instability at stock speeds (which doesn't apply in my case) however could well be related. In an earlier post I pointed out that pretty much all card vendors who sell "super-clocked" cards only increase their clock speeds, some notches, without taking into account that higher clocks also require higher voltages. They otherwise still make use of the same voltage table/BIOS. Differently spoken: ANY card that operates at higher than reference clocks, any super-clocked card has the potential to be not stable. I don't think that vendors spend a lot of time on testing whatsoever. They use the bios they got from NV, only increase clocks because higher numbers look good on the box. The numbers of people who report problems and say that underclocking their cards solves this is evidence for this. (You are aware that reference speeds for a card are like 1200ish....but some vendors clock as high as in the 1400is...with the same voltages...? This could very well mean instability at "stock")

NVM: I see the "instability at stock" is referring to someone else....


----------



## blaze2210

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *flexy123*
> 
> Do you think I would have mentioned the issue here and on other forums if I hadn't done *extensive* testing, including noting down voltages at certain clock speeds, not just at maximum clock? Do you think I would post something like "Why you shouldn't use Afterburner for overclocking" if I hadn't verified my findings, many times? Fortunately it turns out I am not the only one who has seen this behavior, it is consistent with what many others observed, including here in the thread. It's not that I am "new" to overclocking, got Afterburner, overclocked, saw instability and then made-up some theory to post about it on forums.
> 
> Instability at stock speeds (which doesn't apply in my case) however could well be related. In an earlier post I pointed out that pretty much all card vendors who sell "super-clocked" cards only increase their clock speeds, some notches, without taking into account that higher clocks also require higher voltages. They otherwise still make use of the same voltage table/BIOS. Differently spoken: ANY card that operates at higher than reference clocks, any super-clocked card has the potential to be not stable. I don't think that vendors spend a lot of time on testing whatsoever. They use the bios they got from NV, only increase clocks because higher numbers look good on the box. The numbers of people who report problems and say that underclocking their cards solves this is evidence for this. (You are aware that reference speeds for a card are like 1200ish....but some vendors clock as high as in the 1400is...with the same voltages...? This could very well mean instability at "stock")
> 
> NVM: I see the "instability at stock" is referring to someone else....


Can. you. please. post. the. proof. that. you. have. said. that. you. have?

Why not just provide the proof, that you've said in multiple posts that you have, and put this thing to rest? Such a simple solution....


----------



## hertz9753

It's getting hot and stuffy in here.


----------



## EarlZ

Can we please just go back to sharing solutions & stop all of this drama and non sense, this personal vendetta thing is getting really annoying.

Anyway to the person who suggested the setting PhysX to CPU, I was playing Witcher 3 for an 8hour sessions yesterday and I didnt get a single app crash! HORAY!


----------



## blaze2210

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *EarlZ*
> 
> Can we please just go back to sharing solutions & stop all of this drama and non sense, this personal vendetta thing is getting really annoying.
> 
> Anyway to the person who suggested the setting PhysX to CPU, I was playing Witcher 3 for an 8hour sessions yesterday and I didnt get a single app crash! HORAY!


There's no vendetta on my end, I assure you.

Glad to hear that the CPU as PhysX processor solution works! I love seeing issues get resolved!!


----------



## Ratchet111

Hi again!
About what I said before on changing the PhysX settings.

Today I was playing with it and by mistake I let the PhysX processor set to GeForce GTX 970 instead of CPU like I said before but I didn't know.
I played for around 3 hours and didn't get any crashes, for another reason I went to the NCP and I saw that it was set to the card instead of CPU.
Now I wonder if those crashes only happen when the processor is on auto or if it happens because the PhysX is enabled.
But one thing for sure, the PhysX was enabled for me and I played for 3 hours without a crash.

Will need more playing time to test but could be that it only crashes if its selected to auto.

I'll replay back in a few days with the results!


----------



## blaze2210

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ratchet111*
> 
> Hi again!
> About what I said before on changing the PhysX settings.
> 
> Today I was playing with it and by mistake I let the PhysX processor set to GeForce GTX 970 instead of CPU like I said before but I didn't know.
> I played for around 3 hours and didn't get any crashes, for another reason I went to the NCP and I saw that it was set to the card instead of CPU.
> Now I wonder if those crashes only happen when the processor is on auto or if it happens because the PhysX is enabled.
> But one thing for sure, the PhysX was enabled for me and I played for 3 hours without a crash.
> 
> Will need more playing time to test but could be that it only crashes if its selected to auto.
> 
> I'll replay back in a few days with the results!


It happens.... At least you still circled back and re-tested. Looking forward to the results!


----------



## EarlZ

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ratchet111*
> 
> Hi again!
> About what I said before on changing the PhysX settings.
> 
> Today I was playing with it and by mistake I let the PhysX processor set to GeForce GTX 970 instead of CPU like I said before but I didn't know.
> I played for around 3 hours and didn't get any crashes, for another reason I went to the NCP and I saw that it was set to the card instead of CPU.
> Now I wonder if those crashes only happen when the processor is on auto or if it happens because the PhysX is enabled.
> But one thing for sure, the PhysX was enabled for me and I played for 3 hours without a crash.
> 
> Will need more playing time to test but could be that it only crashes if its selected to auto.
> 
> I'll replay back in a few days with the results!


I'll give that a try, ill set it on one the second card instead of auto or cpu, though I wont have 8hrs of playtime as its a sunday


----------



## Notion

Cheers will look to tweak the little monster.

Cheers


----------



## EarlZ

Going back to the topic of overclocking.

1.225v seems stable with 1509Mhz
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Notion*
> 
> Cheers will look to tweak the little monster.
> 
> Cheers


Have fun, I am trying to find the lowest voltage I can run stable with 1506Mhz, was at 1.225v now at 1.212v hoping it can even run stable at 1.200v


----------



## flexy123

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *EarlZ*
> 
> Going back to the topic of overclocking.
> 
> 1.225v seems stable with 1509Mhz
> Have fun, I am trying to find the lowest voltage I can run stable with 1506Mhz, was at 1.225v now at 1.212v hoping it can even run stable at 1.200v


MIGHT work, mine does with ASIC 70.2%


----------



## EarlZ

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *flexy123*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *EarlZ*
> 
> Going back to the topic of overclocking.
> 
> 1.225v seems stable with 1509Mhz
> Have fun, I am trying to find the lowest voltage I can run stable with 1506Mhz, was at 1.225v now at 1.212v hoping it can even run stable at 1.200v
> 
> 
> 
> MIGHT work, mine does with ASIC 70.2%
Click to expand...

The temps I get with 1.212v vs 1.271v is very similar, maybe give or take 2c higher on 1.271v. I was expecting 1.212v would run maybe at least 5c cooler, This is with 100% fan speed on both voltages.

EDIT: 1.200v passed my quick and drity 3 loops of heaven! hoping for the best!


----------



## brettjv

So, I'm thinking of taking the plunge to the 970 here soon, but I'm trying to get clear on what you're saying can happen with these cards Flexy ... I've not gone way back in the thread, just a couple pages, but it sounds like you're saying that something like this can happen when OC'ing w/Afterburner:

1) You bump up the voltage, using AB, in order to attain a higher OC ... simple stuff so far ... lets say you add 75mV just to use a number.
2) You overclock the card to max stable OC you can get at the higher voltage.
3) This overclock get's applied to all the different 'clock steps' (or at least gives a bump to the steps that occur at the 'top end'), if you will. Like, if your card normally runs at 1000MHZ, 1.1, 1.2, 1.3 depending on load and such, and you tweak in an OC of +100MHz, then ALL those steps get bumped up, so you end up running at 1.1, 1.2, 1.3, 1.4MHz.
4) A problem can occur, however, because the +75mV doesn't get applied to ALL the 'voltage steps' that are associated with the aformentioned 4 'clock steps' ... maybe it only gets applied to the very top level clock step.

Say, if the card 'stock' runs like this:
1.050V 1000MHz
1.075V 1100MHz
1.100V 1200MHz
1.125V 1300MHz

Then you add the 100mV and +75MHz, but your voltage/clock relation ends up working like this:
1.050V 1100MHz
1.075V 1200MHz
1.100V 1300MHz
1.200V 1400MHz (only this 'step' sees teh addt'l 75mV voltage)

Which can lead to problems as the card transitions through one or more of the lower clock steps like 1.1 or 1.2MHz, even though the top clock IS stable.

Because what you REALLY wanted to see happen was something more like this (which can achieve by tweaking the bios tables, you're saying?), is:
1.125V 1100MHz
1.150V 1200MHz
1.175V 1300MHz
1.200V 1400MHz
(all steps see the additional voltage).

Does this about 'describe the issue, at least in general terms (I don't know the voltages on these cards at all, those are just 'examples to illustrate')'?

If so, this 'possibility' makes perfect sense to me ...

So does tweaking up the 'minimum voltage' in tools that allow that ... cause the addt'l 75mV to get applied to all the steps, or do you basically have to set it to 1.200V (using my above example) so it stays that way through all the higher voltage stages (and if that IS how it works, does that then keep you from achieving a low-power state when you take the load off ... cause that would suck as a solution if it does).


----------



## hertz9753

I did say baby steps but I don't use voltage anymore. I have to many GPU's to do that.


----------



## Nightwolf88

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Nightwolf88*
> 
> ...instability at lower P-states...
> 
> I needed to adjust the voltage tables to give just that little extra juice at those mid range clocks.
> - 460 reached 975 Mhz (Just couldn't reach 1ghz even with extreme voltages
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> )
> - 760 reached 1306 Mhz
> - 970 reached 1620 Mhz
> For all 3 I needed fine tweaking to reach ultimate stability over the full range of clocks.
> 
> *Method*: Play with the power limit to obligate the card to run at the desired throttling speeds to test and tweak stability. Take notes, crash, tweak voltage tables.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> There you have your prove and detailed method. Now go test it yourself, you can make your own proof and see it before your eyes no need for us to post screen shots. (Also not going to re-flash my card with an unstable version just to make screens for you, use your own card and eyes. If the method is not clear point out where you get stuck. I used the Metro last light benchmark for this purpose.)


I just quote myself here because it looks like there are more people not having this issues then their are.
This could be valuable information for that few that are going for max. but have crashes when not in the max boost state.

So the method I described is only necessary when you experience stable max boost but experience crashes or artifacs at the speeds in between ( the one you get when TDP limiting or during loading screens or less intense scenes
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *brettjv*
> 
> So, I'm thinking of taking the plunge to the 970 here soon, but I'm trying to get clear on what you're saying can happen with these cards Flexy ... I've not gone way back in the thread, just a couple pages, but it sounds like you're saying that something like this can happen when OC'ing w/Afterburner:
> 
> 1) You bump up the voltage, using AB, in order to attain a higher OC ... simple stuff so far ... lets say you add 75mV just to use a number.
> 2) You overclock the card to max stable OC you can get at the higher voltage.
> 3) This overclock get's applied to all the different 'clock steps' (or at least gives a bump to the steps that occur at the 'top end'), if you will. Like, if your card normally runs at 1000MHZ, 1.1, 1.2, 1.3 depending on load and such, and you tweak in an OC of +100MHz, then ALL those steps get bumped up, so you end up running at 1.1, 1.2, 1.3, 1.4MHz.
> 4) A problem can occur, however, because the +75mV doesn't get applied to ALL the 'voltage steps' that are associated with the aformentioned 4 'clock steps' ... maybe it only gets applied to the very top level clock step.
> 
> Say, if the card 'stock' runs like this:
> 1.050V 1000MHz
> 1.075V 1100MHz
> 1.100V 1200MHz
> 1.125V 1300MHz
> 
> Then you add the 100mV and +75MHz, but your voltage/clock relation ends up working like this:
> 1.050V 1100MHz
> 1.075V 1200MHz
> 1.100V 1300MHz
> 1.200V 1400MHz (only this 'step' sees teh addt'l 75mV voltage)
> 
> Which can lead to problems as the card transitions through one or more of the lower clock steps like 1.1 or 1.2MHz, even though the top clock IS stable.
> 
> Because what you REALLY wanted to see happen was something more like this (which can achieve by tweaking the bios tables, you're saying?), is:
> 1.125V 1100MHz
> 1.150V 1200MHz
> 1.175V 1300MHz
> 1.200V 1400MHz
> (all steps see the additional voltage).
> 
> Does this about 'describe the issue, at least in general terms (I don't know the voltages on these cards at all, those are just 'examples to illustrate')'?
> 
> If so, this 'possibility' makes perfect sense to me ...
> 
> So does tweaking up the 'minimum voltage' in tools that allow that ... cause the addt'l 75mV to get applied to all the steps, or do you basically
> -->*This i can't awnser 100% sure, since i have my completly overhauled BIOS running and its to far away from stock to verify this now.*
> have to set it to 1.200V (using my above example) so it stays that way through all the higher voltage stages (and if that IS how it works, does that then keep you from achieving a low-power state when you take the load off ... cause that would suck as a solution if it does) *This latter i can assure you, the card still goes down to 135mhz @ 856Mv (I also lowerd the idle voltage
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> )* .


You sum it up very good!









I'm not Flexy, but since I also needed to tweak my bios (voltage tables that are linked to clock speeds). I dip in on this, especially since it does seem like the people needed to do this are a minority.

The thing is I was fine-tweaking it so i was searching for instabilitty for the "inbetween" clocks, by doing this i found this out rather quick.
Yesterday i read a post of someone who experienced the same thing and scratched his head for months.


----------



## Notion

Hi Peeps,

Just some advice please would be great. I have noticed during gaming ( BF4) that i would get slight freeze, jutter.. so i downloaded Vallet benchmark and noticed it there too.. I looked at afterburner and i am maxing the memory at 2250mb so it it cant be the 3.5mb issue/debate.
With the valley score only on high i am getting as low as 17fps this is on 1080p! This is my score:

Unigine Valley Benchmark 1.0
FPS: 117.7
Score: 4924
Min FPS: 17.3
Max FPS:197.7
System
Platform:
Windows 7 (build 7601, Service Pack 1) 64bit
CPU model:
Intel(R) Core(TM) i7-3770K CPU @ 3.50GHz (3503MHz) x4
GPU model:
NVIDIA GeForce GTX 970 9.18.13.5306 (4095MB) x1
Settings
Render:
Direct3D11
Mode:
1920x1080 fullscreen
Preset
Custom
Quality
High

Everything is on stock and only had the card a day. Its a Gigabyte G1 GTX970. has anyone got any suggestions as to why this might be happening?

Thanks


----------



## EarlZ

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Notion*
> 
> Hi Peeps,
> 
> Just some advice please would be great. I have noticed during gaming ( BF4) that i would get slight freeze, jutter.. so i downloaded Vallet benchmark and noticed it there too.. I looked at afterburner and i am maxing the memory at 2250mb so it it cant be the 3.5mb issue/debate.
> With the valley score only on high i am getting as low as 17fps this is on 1080p! This is my score:
> 
> Unigine Valley Benchmark 1.0
> FPS: 117.7
> Score: 4924
> Min FPS: 17.3
> Max FPS:197.7
> System
> Platform:
> Windows 7 (build 7601, Service Pack 1) 64bit
> CPU model:
> Intel(R) Core(TM) i7-3770K CPU @ 3.50GHz (3503MHz) x4
> GPU model:
> NVIDIA GeForce GTX 970 9.18.13.5306 (4095MB) x1
> Settings
> Render:
> Direct3D11
> Mode:
> 1920x1080 fullscreen
> Preset
> Custom
> Quality
> High
> 
> Everything is on stock and only had the card a day. Its a Gigabyte G1 GTX970. has anyone got any suggestions as to why this might be happening?
> 
> Thanks


What driver version are you using, have you tried other versions ?


----------



## Notion

using latest version from nvidia 353.06


----------



## Notion

have u got a recommended version?


----------



## Notion

Ok got some scary results from Unigine Heaven Benchmark...

Not sure where this is going but its either faulty card or cpu is on its way out..

Guess i i could put my 660 back in to see if it happens..
These are extreme values
Unigine Heaven Benchmark 4.0
FPS: 55.8
Score: 1405
Min FPS: 8.4 !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! WOW ***..
Max FPS: 120.0
System
Platform:
Windows 7 (build 7601, Service Pack 1) 64bit
CPU model:
Intel(R) Core(TM) i7-3770K CPU @ 3.50GHz (3503MHz) x4
GPU model:
NVIDIA GeForce GTX 970 9.18.13.5306 (4095MB) x1
Settings
Render:
Direct3D11
Mode:
1920x1080 8xAA fullscreen
Preset
Custom
Quality
Ultra
Tessellation:
Extreme
AA x8

Unigine Heaven Benchmark 4.0
FPS:
117.5
Score:
2959
Min FPS:
12.4
Max FPS:
253.3
System
//Same System
Mode:
1920x1080 fullscreen
Preset
Custom
Quality
High
Tessellation: Disabled
AA Off

Unigine Heaven Benchmark 4.0
FPS:
241.4
Score:
6080
Min FPS:
9.7 /// *** is going on here.......
Max FPS:
441.2
//Same System
Mode:
1920x1080 fullscreen
Preset
Custom
Quality
Low
Tessellation: Disabled
AA Off

Now this is a pic of my Cpu afterburner monitoring.. notice cpu 1 is dropping out.. could this be the issue?
Or is the card..
CPU cores:


GPU read out:


look at last block..

Help please.. .. think i might return it..

Will install my 660 and report back.. Any suggestions would be great though

Thanks


----------



## Notion

more comparisons..

GTX660:
FPS:
117.3
Score:
2956
Min FPS:
29.2
Max FPS:
196.1
System
Platform:
Windows 7 (build 7601, Service Pack 1) 64bit
CPU model:
Intel(R) Core(TM) i7-3770K CPU @ 3.50GHz (3503MHz) x4
GPU model:
NVIDIA GeForce GTX 660 9.18.13.4788 (2048MB) x1
Settings
Render:
Direct3D11
Mode:
1920x1080 fullscreen
Preset
Custom
Quality
Low
Tessellation: Disabled

AA off

GTX970:
FPS:
227.8
Score:
5739
Min FPS:
32.9
Max FPS:
388.3
System
Platform:
Windows 7 (build 7601, Service Pack 1) 64bit
CPU model:
Intel(R) Core(TM) i7-3770K CPU @ 3.50GHz (3503MHz) x4
GPU model:
NVIDIA GeForce GTX 970 9.18.13.5306 (4095MB) x1
Settings
Render:
Direct3D11
Mode:
1920x1080 fullscreen
Preset
Custom
Quality
Low
Tessellation: Disabled
AA Off

Well from looking at the 2 of them.. it is either a driver issue or theres and issue with the card.. I cant see how the card would drop as low as 32fps... Onl;y 2.5 fps better than the gtx 660..

Umm please help with this..

Should i return it?

Or drivers should fix this going forward...

Thanks


----------



## hurricane28

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Notion*
> 
> more comparisons..
> 
> GTX660:
> FPS:
> 117.3
> Score:
> 2956
> Min FPS:
> 29.2
> Max FPS:
> 196.1
> System
> Platform:
> Windows 7 (build 7601, Service Pack 1) 64bit
> CPU model:
> Intel(R) Core(TM) i7-3770K CPU @ 3.50GHz (3503MHz) x4
> GPU model:
> NVIDIA GeForce GTX 660 9.18.13.4788 (2048MB) x1
> Settings
> Render:
> Direct3D11
> Mode:
> 1920x1080 fullscreen
> Preset
> Custom
> Quality
> Low
> Tessellation: Disabled
> 
> AA off
> 
> GTX970:
> FPS:
> 227.8
> Score:
> 5739
> Min FPS:
> 32.9
> Max FPS:
> 388.3
> System
> Platform:
> Windows 7 (build 7601, Service Pack 1) 64bit
> CPU model:
> Intel(R) Core(TM) i7-3770K CPU @ 3.50GHz (3503MHz) x4
> GPU model:
> NVIDIA GeForce GTX 970 9.18.13.5306 (4095MB) x1
> Settings
> Render:
> Direct3D11
> Mode:
> 1920x1080 fullscreen
> Preset
> Custom
> Quality
> Low
> Tessellation: Disabled
> AA Off
> 
> Well from looking at the 2 of them.. it is either a driver issue or theres and issue with the card.. I cant see how the card would drop as low as 32fps... Onl;y 2.5 fps better than the gtx 660..
> 
> Umm please help with this..
> 
> Should i return it?
> 
> Or drivers should fix this going forward...
> 
> Thanks


Did you run a different driver before the 353.06?

I noticed that this new driver has issues, i am getting random graphics driver crashes.

Maybe i have to uninstall it completely and redo it but this is very annoying since i never had this problem before.


----------



## Notion

I did a full uninstall of the gtx660 driver before installing.. how ever i just did another test on full ultra settings and i am assuming its about right on for the card.. so really odd.. maybe the 660 card did something to the drivers lol..

FPS:
56.6
Score:
1425
Min FPS:
24.4
Max FPS:
120.5
System
Platform:
Windows 7 (build 7601, Service Pack 1) 64bit
CPU model:
Intel(R) Core(TM) i7-3770K CPU @ 3.50GHz (3503MHz) x4
GPU model:
NVIDIA GeForce GTX 970 9.18.13.5306 (4095MB) x1
Settings
Render:
Direct3D11
Mode:
1920x1080 8xAA fullscreen
Preset
Custom
Quality
Ultra
Tessellation:
Extreme

So i am putting it down to dodgy driver being temperamental... unless you guys think otherwise..

Cheers


----------



## brettjv

Please do not quadruple post Notion ... use the edit feature if you're the last post on the thread, unless at least 12 hours have gone by without an answer, then you may bump 1 time.

The min values being real low on the Unigine tests are extremely unlikely to reflect bad hardware ... Most of their tests (esp. Heaven) are famous for it. Usually it's during the very early phases as it starts up or during a certain transition in scene. As long as your average is appropriate for your card/clock speed, I wouldn't bother worrying about it.

So did your different driver remove your 'slight freeze' & 'jutter' from BF4? I'm guessing ... not? It's a rare game (esp. a graphically intensive, online one) that never shows slight freezes or jutter ever.


----------



## NoDoz

Ran some firestrike today, debating on selling the 970s and getting the new gigabyte gaming 980ti. Not sure though Im happy with the 970s they work well.


----------



## TGBM

This was my firestrike score on my single GTX 970 SC and i7 4970K


----------



## NoDoz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TGBM*
> 
> This was my firestrike score on my single GTX 970 SC and i7 4970K


Yeah my tests were on extreme and ultra settings. I have to run it on normal.


----------



## TGBM

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *NoDoz*
> 
> Yeah my tests were on extreme and ultra settings. I have to run it on normal.


I did run it on the other settings just don't have a screenshot of the scores.


----------



## NoDoz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TGBM*
> 
> I did run it on the other settings just don't have a screenshot of the scores.


Heres mine on normal.


----------



## TGBM

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *NoDoz*
> 
> Heres mine on normal.
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


Nuff said.


----------



## Notion

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *brettjv*
> 
> Please do not quadruple post Notion ... use the edit feature if you're the last post on the thread, unless at least 12 hours have gone by without an answer, then you may bump 1 time.
> 
> The min values being real low on the Unigine tests are extremely unlikely to reflect bad hardware ... Most of their tests (esp. Heaven) are famous for it. Usually it's during the very early phases as it starts up or during a certain transition in scene. As long as your average is appropriate for your card/clock speed, I wouldn't bother worrying about it.
> 
> So did your different driver remove your 'slight freeze' & 'jutter' from BF4? I'm guessing ... not? It's a rare game (esp. a graphically intensive, online one) that never shows slight freezes or jutter ever.


Hear you, but i was getting slight jutter freezes.. I am not entirely sure what it was, installed my old 660 then reinstalling the 970 on the latest drivers(not swapping drivers in between , sticking with 970) seems to have flushed what ever it was out.. Such low fps shouldn't happen.

Its always dodgy to install a new card with out doing a fresh install.. well at least i find it is.

Thanks for the reply..


----------



## ValValdesky

So has anyone managed to mod the Silent Mode 0dB from MSI and some other cards into the Gigabyte G1 Gaming 970?


----------



## Wirerat

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ValValdesky*
> 
> So has anyone managed to mod the Silent Mode 0dB from MSI and some other cards into the Gigabyte G1 Gaming 970?


that can be done through a bios mod to any 970.


----------



## flexy123

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *brettjv*
> 
> Does this about 'describe the issue, at least in general terms (I don't know the voltages on these cards at all, those are just 'examples to illustrate')'?
> 
> If so, this 'possibility' makes perfect sense to me ...
> 
> So does tweaking up the 'minimum voltage' in tools that allow that ... cause the addt'l 75mV to get applied to all the steps, or do you basically have to set it to 1.200V (using my above example) so it stays that way through all the higher voltage stages (and if that IS how it works, does that then keep you from achieving a low-power state when you take the load off ... cause that would suck as a solution if it does).


Yes that's basically it as far as I can tell. Mind you, the issue MAY only come up in situations where someone pushes their OC to the limit. When some people say they don't have this problem (with instability at lower clocks) then we can of course not ignore them, I can just speak from my experience here and I don't have a multitude of cards to test









The workaround, without flashing a BIOS would be to use ASUS GPU Tweak (or possibly Gigabyte OC Guru) and set a minimum "offset voltage". I have NOT managed to do this with Afterburner. My card entirely refused to have its voltage adjusted with AB! What happens if you take load off and have set a minimum offset voltage, I haven't tested. It's possible that the min. voltage stays applied, even with less load...so yes this might mean somewhat higher load even at idle. (Would need to test this...)

Note: I am still using AB (for years already) for mem OC, fan curve etc. - this issue, up until a few months ago I didn't know anything about, I used AB for overclocking like most for ages. But I can tell you if I OC to 1506 here just using AB the card becomes surprisingly instable, most of the time I cannot even start Heaven and it crashed already. This was likely no problem with my old GTX 660 TI since I only had a very small OC of +12 or so... but the higher the OC, the more apparent the problem becomes.


----------



## JTHMfreak

So, sometimes during witcher 3 black square boxes will flicker on screen for a fraction of a second. I first noticed this in cutscenes only. And the other day I noticed it while out wandering about.
I'm not having any gpu crashes though.
Yes my cards are oc'ed at 15 something core, and 3805 on the memory iirc.
My voltage is maxed, and I don't think temps ever went past 80.
Are these black squares artifacts?


----------



## hertz9753

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *JTHMfreak*
> 
> So, sometimes during witcher 3 black square boxes will flicker on screen for a fraction of a second. I first noticed this in cutscenes only. And the other day I noticed it while out wandering about.
> I'm not having any gpu crashes though.
> Yes my cards are oc'ed at 15 something core, and 3805 on the memory iirc.
> My voltage is maxed, and I don't think temps ever went past 80.
> Are these black squares artifacts?


Did you turn down the OC and check? My first thought is yes.


----------



## JTHMfreak

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *hertz9753*
> 
> Did you turn down the OC and check? My first thought is yes.


I won't have any time to check until Thursday, but I'll go back to stock clocks and check then.


----------



## brettjv

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *flexy123*
> 
> Yes that's basically it as far as I can tell. Mind you, the issue MAY only come up in situations where someone pushes their OC to the limit. When some people say they don't have this problem (with instability at lower clocks) then we can of course not ignore them, I can just speak from my experience here and I don't have a multitude of cards to test
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The workaround, without flashing a BIOS would be to use ASUS GPU Tweak (or possibly Gigabyte OC Guru) and set a minimum "offset voltage". I have NOT managed to do this with Afterburner. My card entirely refused to have its voltage adjusted with AB! What happens if you take load off and have set a minimum offset voltage, I haven't tested. It's possible that the min. voltage stays applied, even with less load...so yes this might mean somewhat higher load even at idle. (Would need to test this...)
> 
> Note: I am still using AB (for years already) for mem OC, fan curve etc. - this issue, up until a few months ago I didn't know anything about, I used AB for overclocking like most for ages. But I can tell you if I OC to 1506 here just using AB the card becomes surprisingly instable, most of the time I cannot even start Heaven and it crashed already. This was likely no problem with my old GTX 660 TI since I only had a very small OC of +12 or so... but the higher the OC, the more apparent the problem becomes.


Sure, makes perfect sense that a lot of variables would come into play ... how hard you push the OC being teh biggest, plus the individual card sample at hand ... something like this is extremely unlikely to be 'universal' ... but assuming our 'understanding' of the situation is correct, it makes perfect sense that the higher one pushes the OC, the more likely an instability at a lower p-state might occur if the voltage bump is only being applied at the maximum one.


----------



## TheBoom

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *JTHMfreak*
> 
> So, sometimes during witcher 3 black square boxes will flicker on screen for a fraction of a second. I first noticed this in cutscenes only. And the other day I noticed it while out wandering about.
> I'm not having any gpu crashes though.
> Yes my cards are oc'ed at 15 something core, and 3805 on the memory iirc.
> My voltage is maxed, and I don't think temps ever went past 80.
> Are these black squares artifacts?


Yes they are. I had them at 1500 core, had to bring down the OC and they were gone.


----------



## m0n4rch

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *JTHMfreak*
> 
> So, sometimes during witcher 3 black square boxes will flicker on screen for a fraction of a second. I first noticed this in cutscenes only. And the other day I noticed it while out wandering about.
> I'm not having any gpu crashes though.
> Yes my cards are oc'ed at 15 something core, and 3805 on the memory iirc.
> My voltage is maxed, and I don't think temps ever went past 80.
> Are these black squares artifacts?


I'm 99% sure it's cause the GPU throttled and isn't running at the voltage you set with OC software. I was getting artifacts in GTA V and at first I thought it's a bad OC, so I reduced clock speeds. Then I discovered I get artifacts cause the damn voltage drops to 1.225 (along with clock speed decrease by 13 Mhz). It's funny how boost is designed to mess up overclocks. I had to mod the bios to fix it.


----------



## Mr-Dark

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *m0n4rch*
> 
> I'm 99% sure it's cause the GPU throttled and isn't running at the voltage you set with OC software. I was getting artifacts in GTA V and at first I thought it's a bad OC, so I reduced clock speeds. Then I discovered I get artifacts cause the damn voltage drops to 1.225 (along with clock speed decrease by 13 Mhz). It's funny how boost is designed to mess up overclocks. I had to mod the bios to fix it.


The boost is crap with user overclock

i have tons of problem when oc my G1 SLI i cant oc more than 1450mhz becouse the card will drop the clock/voltage @ 67c

now i disable the boost from the bios and oc to 1550mhz without any problem


----------



## hertz9753

I will just go outside and slap myself on the head.


----------



## EarlZ

For a very short time of 2hrs Witcher 3 session my cards seemed stable at 1.200v 1506Mhz, Is 1.1187v already too low for 1506 or is it still in the realm of possible stability ?


----------



## Xeno1

You'd be super lucky to achieve that.


----------



## Wirerat

Good news for the rev 1.3 msi gtx 970 owners.

http://www.ekwb.com/news/604/19/EK-releases-new-block-for-latest-revision-MSI-GeForce-GTX-970/


----------



## m0n4rch

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *EarlZ*
> 
> For a very short time of 2hrs Witcher 3 session my cards seemed stable at 1.200v 1506Mhz, Is 1.1187v already too low for 1506 or is it still in the realm of possible stability ?


Those are pretty low voltages. I'm surprised the card is stable at 1.2 V at 1506 Mhz. Unless the software is reading it wrong. Did you lower voltage in bios?


----------



## EarlZ

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Xeno1*
> 
> You'd be super lucky to achieve that.


If thats the case I wont bother wasting time, it wont probably even reduce temps by more than 1c


----------



## EarlZ

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *m0n4rch*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *EarlZ*
> 
> For a very short time of 2hrs Witcher 3 session my cards seemed stable at 1.200v 1506Mhz, Is 1.1187v already too low for 1506 or is it still in the realm of possible stability ?
> 
> 
> 
> Those are pretty low voltages. I'm surprised the card is stable at 1.2 V at 1506 Mhz. Unless the software is reading it wrong. Did you lower voltage in bios?
Click to expand...

Modding it in bios yes, MSI AB & GPU-Z is reading it at 1.200v

EDIT:

For those having TDR issues this might be a thread worth tracking

http://forums.guru3d.com/showthread.php?t=399780


----------



## JTHMfreak

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mr-Dark*
> 
> The boost is crap with user overclock
> 
> i have tons of problem when oc my G1 SLI i cant oc more than 1450mhz becouse the card will drop the clock/voltage @ 67c
> 
> now i disable the boost from the bios and oc to 1550mhz without any problem


How do I disable boost in the bios, haven't heard of that


----------



## Mr-Dark

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *JTHMfreak*
> 
> How do I disable boost in the bios, haven't heard of that


Look here

http://www.overclock.net/t/1522651/disable-boost-and-bake-in-max-game-stable-clocks-for-maxwell


----------



## flexy123

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *EarlZ*
> 
> For a very short time of 2hrs Witcher 3 session my cards seemed stable at 1.200v 1506Mhz, Is 1.1187v already too low for 1506 or is it still in the realm of possible stability ?


Maybe if you have a good ASIC, like 75% or better. I had mine running at 1.187V 1506 and it *seemed* stable at first but then came the occasional driver crashes. I can see that a card with excellent ASIC might do it...but of course it's a trial and error thing...


----------



## Hequaqua

My 970 just folding away......Foldathon starts today.....


----------



## JTHMfreak

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mr-Dark*
> 
> Look here
> 
> http://www.overclock.net/t/1522651/disable-boost-and-bake-in-max-game-stable-clocks-for-maxwell


Thank you, will give that a try, is there any way to reliably test the oc before I do this though? Such add the oc test built into precision x?


----------



## moccor

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *EarlZ*
> 
> Modding it in bios yes, MSI AB & GPU-Z is reading it at 1.200v
> 
> EDIT:
> 
> For those having TDR issues this might be a thread worth tracking
> 
> http://forums.guru3d.com/showthread.php?t=399780


Would you be able to post your BIOS for me to try? I'd like to try it cuz that voltage would be a little less than my stock voltage at that clock but it would save me from having to think of all the other lower values as well.


----------



## m0n4rch

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *JTHMfreak*
> 
> How do I disable boost in the bios, haven't heard of that


You can just force constant voltage at max clock speed by setting the same voltage ranges in the first 3 rows in voltage tab.



Worked for me. No more throttling, and I still benefit from boost in less intensive tasks.


----------



## moccor

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *m0n4rch*
> 
> You can just force constant voltage at max clock speed by setting the same voltage ranges in the first 3 rows in voltage tab.
> 
> 
> 
> Worked for me. No more throttling, and I still benefit from boost in less intensive tasks.


I feel like I'm asking what you already stated but I'm just doing so to avoid confusion. So setting those 3 voltages to the same value allows the card to still downclock, but the higher voltages & clocks (for most newer intensive games) will stay constant?


----------



## Hequaqua

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *moccor*
> 
> I feel like I'm asking what you already stated but I'm just doing so to avoid confusion. So setting those 3 voltages to the same value allows the card to still downclock, but the higher voltages & clocks (for most newer intensive games) will stay constant?


You are correct. Provided that those voltages are applied in the individual clocks in the table.....clks 72-73-74.(I was told a long time ago, I think in this thread, to change the first 3 and the last 3 in the table)
I took my max voltages in the table from about clk 59 and up.....1.225v.


----------



## m0n4rch

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *moccor*
> 
> I feel like I'm asking what you already stated but I'm just doing so to avoid confusion. So setting those 3 voltages to the same value allows the card to still downclock, but the higher voltages & clocks (for most newer intensive games) will stay constant?


Yes, the card will still downclock on menus for example or in less demanding games like CS:GO (unless you're playing at 300 fps). Afaik, the first row is max voltage. Individual CLKs voltages can only go as high as the slider in row #1 allows. Row #2 is voltage range the GPU will throttle to. I'm not sure what row 3 does, but since I didn't feel like testing each and every setting I just set all 3 rows to the same voltage I want, which is 1.262, and everything works fine. This is what I've seen other BIOS modders do as well.
Keep in mind that if you OC your GPU too much, lower clocks might end up being unstable due to voltage range for individual CLKs being too low. This is explain pretty good by _brettjv_ and _flexy_ a couple of pages back, in case you want to learn more.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Hequaqua*
> 
> You are correct. Provided that those voltages are applied in the individual clocks in the table.....clks 72-73-74.(I was told a long time ago, I think in this thread, to change the first 3 and the last 3 in the table)
> I took my max voltages in the table from about clk 59 and up.....1.225v.


You don't need to change CLK voltages unless you're trying to increase voltage past 1281.3 mV, since max CLK 74 is by default already 1281.3 mV - 1281.3 mV. The first 2 sliders are crucial, as one is is max voltage limit, and the other voltage range the card throttles to. I didn't touch CLK 74 voltage, just first 3 rows and everything works as it should.


----------



## Hequaqua

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *m0n4rch*
> 
> Yes, the card will still downclock on menus for example or in less demanding games like CS:GO (unless you're playing at 300 fps). Afaik, the first row is max voltage. Individual CLKs voltages can only go as high as the slider in row #1 allows. Row #2 is voltage range the GPU will throttle to. I'm not sure what row 3 does, but since I didn't feel like testing each and every setting I just set all 3 rows to the same voltage I want, which is 1.262, and everything works fine. This is what I've seen other BIOS modders do as well.
> Keep in mind that if you OC your GPU too much, lower clocks might end up being unstable due to voltage range for individual CLKs being too low. This is explain pretty good by _brettjv_ and _flexy_ a couple of pages back, in case you want to learn more.
> You don't need to change CLK voltages unless you're trying to increase voltage past 1281.3 mV, since max CLK 74 is by default already 1281.3 mV - 1281.3 mV. The first 2 sliders are crucial, as they override CLK voltages. I didn't touch CLK 74 voltage, just first 3 rows and everything works as it should.


Fair enough.....I remember reading about the first and last three in the table. I just mentioned it because it popped in my head while reading his post. I will say though with over 17000 posts, that perhaps I've miss a few tidbits.









+1 Rep


----------



## moccor

Hmm I could have sworn I asked if it was possible to undervolt the 970's and the answer was no, due to it lowering clocks as voltage decreases. Well I tried it anyway, lowered the voltages of CLK 57-74 to 1.2000 and used JoeDirts AmpOmega BIOS settings for the clocks (but not the power settings, left them default). GPU-Z reports it @ 1.2000 and I got a higher score in Heaven compared to when I previously did it, which I believe was like +100 Core and +500Mem and a voltage of 1.225. While It might not be game stable I was just curious if it was possible to lower the voltage and keep max boost clocks, which it is. Don't want to quote the 2 big posts, but I'll rep yous for the info, thanks.


----------



## EarlZ

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *moccor*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *EarlZ*
> 
> Modding it in bios yes, MSI AB & GPU-Z is reading it at 1.200v
> 
> EDIT:
> 
> For those having TDR issues this might be a thread worth tracking
> 
> http://forums.guru3d.com/showthread.php?t=399780
> 
> 
> 
> Would you be able to post your BIOS for me to try? I'd like to try it cuz that voltage would be a little less than my stock voltage at that clock but it would save me from having to think of all the other lower values as well.
Click to expand...

It is for a G1 Gaming bios but ill post it in a bit so you can copy paste the values I used. Currently on mobile

EDIT:

Heres the bios

GM204-mod.zip 136k .zip file


Not only are the voltage tables changed but also the Power table and default clocks.


----------



## moccor

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *EarlZ*
> 
> It is for a G1 Gaming bios but ill post it in a bit so you can copy paste the values I used. Currently on mobile
> 
> EDIT:
> 
> Heres the bios
> 
> GM204-mod.zip 136k .zip file
> 
> 
> Not only are the voltage tables changed but also the Power table and default clocks.


Thanks for posting this, funnily we had the same exact voltage table, but I chose my voltages based on your post.


----------



## flexy123

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *m0n4rch*
> 
> Yes, the card will still downclock on menus for example or in less demanding games like CS:GO (unless you're playing at 300 fps). Afaik, the first row is max voltage. Individual CLKs voltages can only go as high as the slider in row #1 allows. Row #2 is voltage range the GPU will throttle to. I'm not sure what row 3 does, but since I didn't feel like testing each and every setting I just set all 3 rows to the same voltage I want, which is 1.262, and everything works fine. This is what I've seen other BIOS modders do as well.
> Keep in mind that if you OC your GPU too much, lower clocks might end up being unstable due to voltage range for individual CLKs being too low. This is explain pretty good by _brettjv_ and _flexy_ a couple of pages back, in case you want to learn more.
> You don't need to change CLK voltages unless you're trying to increase voltage past 1281.3 mV, since max CLK 74 is by default already 1281.3 mV - 1281.3 mV. The first 2 sliders are crucial, as they override CLK voltages. I didn't touch CLK 74 voltage, just first 3 rows and everything works as it should.


I admit I don't know ALL about how exactly the BIOS & Boost works yet, but I *think* that the first slider is not so much "overriding" but actually setting a limit.

It's correct that the last entries in the table, like CLK74 are 1281.3mV, the deal if a card doesn't even supply that much voltage, say mine which does a maximum of 1.212V. It NEVER goes to CLK74.
(Unless you adjust the voltages, in this case for CLK74 then left and right slider 1.212V <---> 1.212V making CLK74 the last usable clock. But of course this I am sure varies depending on card, some cards with a "better" programmable VRM may well be able to supply 1.281 so they CAN actually use the entire table, down to CLK74)

Another mystery, this just related: I did a lot of testing with modified voltage tables and found (at least for my card) it is better to have my max. boost clock at CLK63 (!!), the default CLK bin it boosts at stock, rather than CLK74. (Even with adjusted voltages). I observed that boosting down from CLK74 doesn't work correctly, it doesn't down-volt correctly It does however if I edit the entire table so that CLK63 is my max clock. (The CLKS "above" (64,65... 74) I just set all at 1.600V so they're basically ignored). This is odd behavior, but it's like that internally the card still wants CLK63 being the highest CLK. (It may again well be that this is different with cards which can supply more voltage).

**

The example Hequaqua posted with the last three (the highest three) CLKs at maximum is actually "ok" in a sense that of course you want maximum voltage at those highest clocks where it is most important.

If you look at the original boost table, it is "odd" since the voltages, the curve is actually smooth with gradual increases and then at the end it is very steep. Means that in the original (!) bios, the drop-off of voltages from CLK74 downwards IMHO is too much, steep....which also can explain why it becomes instable at the lower clocks. It can therefore make sense (like Hequaqua did) set the last few ones at your max and then gradually go down, not as steep as in the original bios. (Simplest is: Last CLK74 at your maximum voltage and then just decrease left slider each time one notch once you go upwards (eg: "down" in CLKs in the table). (So in other words, if you edit the boost table make sure the voltages drop slow/gradually )



This is my own "personal" BIOS where I have 1.200V as max and as mentioned where my max CLK is at 63, not 74. From hundreds of BIOS this works best for me now.


----------



## moccor

I'm not sure what changed, but I noticed after lowering the max voltage, it seems like the minimum desktop voltage (for lack of better words) went up. Example, stock BIOS would be 1.080 @ the desktop. After lowering the max voltage to 1.2000, the voltage at the desktop is now 1.1250. I thought maybe it was the overclock to the memory causing it, but reducing the Mem by 500 doesn't change it. And reducing the core clock by anything actually increases the voltage to 1.2000. Do I have a conflict somewhere? The only 1125 in my BIOS is the CLK51. I doubt its using that one on the desktop. Or is this the result of "disabling" boost by changing the first 3 rows?

Edit: It seems to be using the CLK59 for idle on the desktop. Is it because of the value set in "TDP Base Clock"?


----------



## Hequaqua

For those interested....3DMark for 4.99 on Steam:

http://store.steampowered.com/app/223850/


----------



## Hequaqua

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *flexy123*
> 
> I admit I don't know ALL about how exactly the BIOS & Boost works yet, but I *think* that the first slider is not so much "overriding" but actually setting a limit.
> 
> It's correct that the last entries in the table, like CLK74 are 1281.3mV, the deal if a card doesn't even supply that much voltage, say mine which does a maximum of 1.212V. It NEVER goes to CLK74.
> (Unless you adjust the voltages, in this case for CLK74 then left and right slider 1.212V <---> 1.212V making CLK74 the last usable clock. But of course this I am sure varies depending on card, some cards with a "better" programmable VRM may well be able to supply 1.281 so they CAN actually use the entire table, down to CLK74)
> 
> Another mystery, this just related: I did a lot of testing with modified voltage tables and found (at least for my card) it is better to have my max. boost clock at CLK63 (!!), the default CLK bin it boosts at stock, rather than CLK74. (Even with adjusted voltages). I observed that boosting down from CLK74 doesn't work correctly, it doesn't down-volt correctly It does however if I edit the entire table so that CLK63 is my max clock. (The CLKS "above" (64,65... 74) I just set all at 1.600V so they're basically ignored). This is odd behavior, but it's like that internally the card still wants CLK63 being the highest CLK. (It may again well be that this is different with cards which can supply more voltage).
> 
> **
> 
> The example Hequaqua posted with the last three (the highest three) CLKs at maximum is actually "ok" in a sense that of course you want maximum voltage at those highest clocks where it is most important.
> 
> If you look at the original boost table, it is "odd" since the voltages, the curve is actually smooth with gradual increases and then at the end it is very steep. Means that in the original (!) bios, the drop-off of voltages from CLK74 downwards IMHO is too much, steep....which also can explain why it becomes instable at the lower clocks. It can therefore make sense (like Hequaqua did) set the last few ones at your max and then gradually go down, not as steep as in the original bios. (Simplest is: Last CLK74 at your maximum voltage and then just decrease left slider each time one notch once you go upwards (eg: "down" in CLKs in the table). (So in other words, if you edit the boost table make sure the voltages drop slow/gradually )
> 
> 
> 
> This is my own "personal" BIOS where I have 1.200V as max and as mentioned where my max CLK is at 63, not 74. From hundreds of BIOS this works best for me now.


It all makes sense....but unlike you and a few others, I haven't experienced the issue at lower clocks. So, I took the easy route and just changed the last three and set those, and the top end in all the ones that were originally set at 1.281v, clocks 60 through 74, in the original bios. I agree though, if anyone was having the described issue, it would make sense to set all the lower and upper voltages in their bios.

EDIT: After looking at my original bios, I would agree that the lower end of each clock compared to the previous clock seems be a bit more than I remember. I could see where it could cause some problems perhaps. I wonder if certain cards or games, etc. are more subjective to these voltage differences. Like I said, I haven't had any issues.








On another note....when you all have a DX failure....did you get that "BING'" sound, followed normally by the message in the corner, Nvidia driver crashed, but has recovered?

I was running [email protected], and watching a little bit of E3 and heard it 3 times this afternoon. No messages, no drops in core speed, no spikes at all in GPU-Z. The only thing that was not normal was a little bit later. I looked at my HWiNFO window...again, no drops in core/mem/volt/tdp anything, but when I looked at the CPU readings, I saw that I had went from 4.0ghz to 4.4 at some point. I'm not sure how or why since I have the multiplier set at 40 with no added voltage at all on the CPU.

I found it to be a bit odd, thought I would get some opinions/thoughts. Computer/card never crashed.


----------



## The Pook

I expected my new GTX 970 to lose in benchmarks to my previous build's crossfire 7870+7850s but since I was only seeing single 7870-card performance in the games that didn't support crossfire so I didn't mind ... but the 970 is a good margin better even in 3DMark









Built my old rig with a single 7870 and a few months I found a 7850 with a broken fan on eBay for $50 so it was actually cheaper than my GTX 970 but I'mma ignore that...
Quote:


> - FX-8320 @ 4.4 (before H100i, max stock heatsink OC)
> - Crossfire 7870 + 7850 @ Stock
> - 16GB Corsair XMS3 DDR3-1333
> 
> 3DMark Vantage GPU Score: 30494
> 3DMark Vantage CPU Score: 23460
> 3DMark Vantage Total Score: *28368*
> 
> http://i.imgur.com/H3lUUfI.jpg


Quote:


> - i5 4690K @ 3.5 (turbo disabled, [email protected] OC @ 0.935v)
> - Gigabyte GTX 970 @ Stock
> - 8GB Corsair XMS3 DDR3-1600
> 
> 3DMark Vantage GPU Score: 38845
> 3DMark Vantage CPU Score: 20120
> 3DMark Vantage Total Score: *31513*
> 
> http://www.3dmark.com/3dmv/5290935?


Quote:


> - i5 4690K @ 4.7 (max OC with Phantek heatsink + stock fans)
> - Gigabyte GTX 970 @ Stock
> - 8GB Corsair XMS3 DDR3-1600
> 
> 3DMark Vantage GPU Score: 43364
> 3DMark Vantage CPU Score: 26544
> 3DMark Vantage Total Score: *37434*
> 
> http://www.3dmark.com/3dmv/5291819?


----------



## Hequaqua

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *The Pook*
> 
> I expected my new GTX 970 to lose in benchmarks to my previous build's crossfire 7870+7850s but since I was only seeing single 7870-card performance in the games that didn't support crossfire so I didn't mind ... but the 970 is a good margin better even in 3DMark
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Built my old rig with a single 7870 and a few months I found a 7850 with a broken fan on eBay for $50 so it was actually cheaper than my GTX 970 but I'mma ignore that...


I don't think I've ever ran that set of benchmarks.....I will take a look at it. I love running all kinds of benchmarks...


----------



## flexy123

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Hequaqua*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> On another note....when you all have a DX failure....did you get that "BING'" sound, followed normally by the message in the corner, Nvidia driver crashed, but has recovered?
> 
> I was running [email protected], and watching a little bit of E3 and heard it 3 times this afternoon. No messages, no drops in core speed, no spikes at all in GPU-Z. The only thing that was not normal was a little bit later. I looked at my HWiNFO window...again, no drops in core/mem/volt/tdp anything, but when I looked at the CPU readings, I saw that I had went from 4.0ghz to 4.4 at some point. I'm not sure how or why since I have the multiplier set at 40 with no added voltage at all on the CPU.
> 
> I found it to be a bit odd, thought I would get some opinions/thoughts. Computer/card never crashed.


Where did you have the crash?

I also had very "un-explainable" crashes on my machine here which is otherwise thoroughly tested for stability, I think it is/was Chrome. So if you were browsing with Chrome open, maybe that's the reason? (Fortunately my company doesn't use "Squiggle" any longer, that was the site where I needed Chrome for...so I hope those odd crashes are gone now since I use FF/Cyberfox now)


----------



## The Pook

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Hequaqua*
> 
> I don't think I've ever ran that set of benchmarks.....I will take a look at it. I love running all kinds of benchmarks...


The graphics aren't great, it only uses DirectX 10, and the CPU benchmarks are still somehow embarrassingly tough on CPUs ... worth running though I guess. It was the only benchmark I could find of my old rig so that's why I used it. 3DMark06 was the go-to benchmark when I built my first PC so that has a spot in my heart but I don't really use it









I had all sorts of benchies on my old rig up to 5.0Ghz on hwbot but they're no where to be found. maybe they got deleted since I had to enter my 7870+7850 as 7870+7870 but I thought they woulda told me...


----------



## Hequaqua

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *flexy123*
> 
> Where did you have the crash?
> 
> I also had very "un-explainable" crashes on my machine here which is otherwise thoroughly tested for stability, I think it is/was Chrome. So if you were browsing with Chrome open, maybe that's the reason? (Fortunately my company doesn't use "Squiggle" any longer, that was the site where I needed Chrome for...so I hope those odd crashes are gone now since I use FF/Cyberfox now)


I was using Chrome, but I had it hardware disabled.....have for weeks now..and no problem. NOTE: Never did really crash, just the *Bing* sound....3x.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *The Pook*
> 
> The graphics aren't great, it only uses DirectX 10, and the CPU benchmarks are still somehow embarrassingly tough on CPUs ... worth running though I guess. It was the only benchmark I could find of my old rig so that's why I used it. 3DMark06 was the go-to benchmark when I built my first PC so that has a spot in my heart but I don't really use it
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I had all sorts of benchies on my old rig up to 5.0Ghz on hwbot but they're no where to be found. maybe they got deleted since I had to enter my 7870+7850 as 7870+7870 but I thought they woulda told me...


I ran it twice....forgot to turn on HT. I was also at 4.0ghz on the CPU. Turned on HT upped the CPU to 4.4.

Here is what I got:

CPU 4.0Ghz no/HT.....970 1506/[email protected]
http://www.3dmark.com/3dmv/5291865

CPU 4.4GHZ w/HT....970 1550/[email protected]
http://www.3dmark.com/3dmv/5291872


----------



## The Pook

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Hequaqua*
> 
> I was using Chrome, but I had it hardware disabled.....have for weeks now..and no problem. NOTE: Never did really crash, just the *Bing* sound....3x.
> I ran it twice....forgot to turn on HT. I was also at 4.0ghz on the CPU. Turned on HT upped the CPU to 4.4.
> 
> Here is what I got:
> 
> CPU 4.0Ghz no/HT.....970 1506/[email protected]
> http://www.3dmark.com/3dmv/5291865
> 
> CPU 4.4GHZ w/HT....970 1550/[email protected]
> http://www.3dmark.com/3dmv/5291872


when you upped your CPU by 400mhz and turned on HT your GPU score went up like 4000 points and you only had a tiny difference in the GPU core clock of like 10mhz ... mine did the same thing with 0mhz GPU difference. I figure bottleneck since I had an i5 but didn't think an i7 would hold back a 970.

that or Vantage is teh poo


----------



## Hequaqua

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *The Pook*
> 
> when you upped your CPU by 400mhz and turned on HT your GPU score went up like 4000 points and you only had a tiny difference in the GPU core clock of like 10mhz ... mine did the same thing with 0mhz GPU difference. I figure bottleneck since I had an i5 but didn't think an i7 would hold back a 970.
> 
> that or Vantage is teh poo


CPU: 3.9GHZ HT enabled(Stock)
GPU: 1550/8000

http://www.3dmark.com/3dmv/5291875

I ran it again because I thought that on those other two runs my PCIe Link speed was only 5.000Gbps. Guess i read it wrong or something. I haven't ran it enough to know....it is for DX 10 though.









You can get 3DMark for 4.99 on Steam right now.


----------



## The Pook

trying out 4.8 @ 1.349v while I sleep by running [email protected] overnight on 3 cores. want to do all 4 cores but it's too hot for my wimpy 60CFM CPU fan



might play with OCing my 970 after but the only game that struggles is GTA V when I enable NVIDIA DRS and run 4K









sorry for turning it into a Intel CPU thread guyz


----------



## hertz9753

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *The Pook*
> 
> trying out 4.8 @ 1.349v while I sleep by running [email protected] overnight on 3 cores. want to do all 4 cores but it's too hot for my wimpy 60CFM CPU fan
> 
> 
> 
> might play with OCing my 970 after but the only game that struggles is GTA V when I enable NVIDIA DRS and run 4K
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sorry for turning it into a Intel CPU thread guyz


You need to shut the viewer and the other things on your screen. It will slow down your results.

CPU's like even thread/core counts and you also are set at medium.


----------



## Niteowl71

Hi all! I'm looking at getting a 970 to pair up with my 4690k and have a question since everyone here owns a 970. I mainly play World of Warcraft and was wondering with a 970 played on a 1080p monitor would anyone know what kind of FPS I would get with the game settings on ultra? I've read about the 970 issue with only using 3.5 vram would that really be a factor in a game like Wow? The 970 I'm interested in getting is the EVGA GeForce GTX 970 4GB SSC ACX 2.0 if anyone was curious.


----------



## EarlZ

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *m0n4rch*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *moccor*
> 
> I feel like I'm asking what you already stated but I'm just doing so to avoid confusion. So setting those 3 voltages to the same value allows the card to still downclock, but the higher voltages & clocks (for most newer intensive games) will stay constant?
> 
> 
> 
> Yes, the card will still downclock on menus for example or in less demanding games like CS:GO (unless you're playing at 300 fps). Afaik, the first row is max voltage. Individual CLKs voltages can only go as high as the slider in row #1 allows. Row #2 is voltage range the GPU will throttle to. I'm not sure what row 3 does, but since I didn't feel like testing each and every setting I just set all 3 rows to the same voltage I want, which is 1.262, and everything works fine. This is what I've seen other BIOS modders do as well.
> Keep in mind that if you OC your GPU too much, lower clocks might end up being unstable due to voltage range for individual CLKs being too low. This is explain pretty good by _brettjv_ and _flexy_ a couple of pages back, in case you want to learn more.
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Hequaqua*
> 
> You are correct. Provided that those voltages are applied in the individual clocks in the table.....clks 72-73-74.(I was told a long time ago, I think in this thread, to change the first 3 and the last 3 in the table)
> I took my max voltages in the table from about clk 59 and up.....1.225v.
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You don't need to change CLK voltages unless you're trying to increase voltage past 1281.3 mV, since max CLK 74 is by default already 1281.3 mV - 1281.3 mV. The first 2 sliders are crucial, as they override CLK voltages. I didn't touch CLK 74 voltage, just first 3 rows and everything works as it should.
Click to expand...

On my card the top 3 sliders must be changed along with the CLK (72-74) sliders else they will misbehave and change to another voltage with in the default range.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *moccor*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *EarlZ*
> 
> It is for a G1 Gaming bios but ill post it in a bit so you can copy paste the values I used. Currently on mobile
> 
> EDIT:
> 
> Heres the bios
> 
> GM204-mod.zip 136k .zip file
> 
> 
> Not only are the voltage tables changed but also the Power table and default clocks.
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks for posting this, funnily we had the same exact voltage table, but I chose my voltages based on your post.
Click to expand...

I had to also boost the voltage on the lower CLK table as 1.200 pushes them really low, let me know if its stable on your end. its stable on mine so far but I have no other 3d intensive game to test aside from Witcher 3.


----------



## EarlZ

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Hequaqua*
> 
> For those interested....3DMark for 4.99 on Steam:
> 
> http://store.steampowered.com/app/223850/


THANKS!


----------



## KillerBee33

Hi , can some1 help fla
sh my BIOS with these settings, i got Tweaker 1.3.6 and nVflash only change from the image is Clock @ 1226 but boost same as..


----------



## Mr-Dark

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *JTHMfreak*
> 
> Thank you, will give that a try, is there any way to reliably test the oc before I do this though? Such add the oc test built into precision x?


I would say no becouse no way you can hard lock the voltage in any oc software what you can do

set your voltage to 1.22v for example and set the clock to 1450 in the bios then start add mhz from msi afterburner when you find max stable clock

edit the bios again for 24/7 profile

before this mode i cant oc more than 1450mhz becouse the voltage in 2nd gpu way lower than top gpu

now my oc set to 1531mhz from the bios @1.22v no any problem


----------



## PalominoCreek

First benchmark at 1080p. As you can see it's pretty disappointing. 1475/3575. For some reason it throttled down to 1462mhz near the end, could be a MSI glitch since it didn't show the clock throttling down on the benchmark (here's hoping). Maybe this voltage isn't enough to power the GPU at 1080p, who knows.


----------



## moccor

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *EarlZ*
> 
> On my card the top 3 sliders must be changed along with the CLK (72-74) sliders else they will misbehave and change to another voltage with in the default range.
> I had to also boost the voltage on the lower CLK table as 1.200 pushes them really low, let me know if its stable on your end. its stable on mine so far but I have no other 3d intensive game to test aside from Witcher 3.


I loaded GTA 5 for a bit and it was fine. I didn't test it for more than 5 minutes though since I want to wait 1-2 weeks for when I order copper heatsinks for the VRM chips, I'm worried they'll overheat when overclocked, since there is no airflow to them atm


----------



## Ratchet111

Update on PhysX settings.

Having either Auto or the card set as the processor makes the games crash (especially the witcher 3) at random times.
Only way to fix this for me is by setting it to CPU like was said before.

Now on another topic.
Not sure if this been discussed here or not but its about the voltage.

So I'm using AB to overclock and tune the voltage. I noticed that after +35mV the actual voltage on the card doesn't change. Tried stressing it really hard and still the max voltage that gets set is 1.263V. After that, changing the voltage to +50mV or even +80mV (in AB) won't do anything (the voltage that shows on AB won't go over 1.263V.

I would like to know if thats because of the voltage limit or am I doing something wrong ?

Thanks


----------



## JTHMfreak

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mr-Dark*
> 
> I would say no becouse no way you can hard lock the voltage in any oc software what you can do
> 
> set your voltage to 1.22v for example and set the clock to 1450 in the bios then start add mhz from msi afterburner when you find max stable clock
> 
> edit the bios again for 24/7 profile
> 
> before this mode i cant oc more than 1450mhz becouse the voltage in 2nd gpu way lower than top gpu
> 
> now my oc set to 1531mhz from the bios @1.22v no any problem


But how many loops of heaven/valley is considered stable?


----------



## EarlZ

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ratchet111*
> 
> Update on PhysX settings.
> 
> Having either Auto or the card set as the processor makes the games crash (especially the witcher 3) at random times.
> Only way to fix this for me is by setting it to CPU like was said before.


My game crashed after like 5mins when I tried setting it to the second card, its back to CPU now.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *JTHMfreak*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Mr-Dark*
> 
> I
> 
> 
> 
> But how many loops of heaven/valley is considered stable?
Click to expand...

Heaven and Valley is not the end all for stability testing, id say play your games instead of just looping those benchmarks and if you see artifacts then drop the clocks.


----------



## mstrmind5

What's the quietest 970 when the fans spin up to run during load/gameplay?

I'm somewhat paraniod about noise, and prefer to have my system as quiet as reasonably possible. I understand that gpu's will run warmer than all other components, but I got a shock when I turned onmy 970 FTW+ to learn how loud the fans can get under load from inside my fractal r4, which has to sit on my desk 1 metre away. Is ~2000rpm typical at about 65 degrees celsius?

From what I've found out so far, the largest fans are the asus strix and the msi gaming ones, so they will be the quietest I take?

Please help!


----------



## Mr-Dark

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *JTHMfreak*
> 
> But how many loops of heaven/valley is considered stable?


I would say 2h of GTA V or the witcher 3 without Vysenc will be good


----------



## Nightwolf88

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mstrmind5*
> 
> What's the quietest 970 when the fans spin up to run during load/gameplay?
> 
> I'm somewhat paraniod about noise, and prefer to have my system as quiet as reasonably possible. I understand that gpu's will run warmer than all other components, but I got a shock when I turned onmy 970 FTW+ to learn how loud the fans can get under load from inside my fractal r4, which has to sit on my desk 1 metre away. Is ~2000rpm typical at about 65 degrees celsius?
> 
> From what I've found out so far, the largest fans are the asus strix and the msi gaming ones, so they will be the quietest I take?
> 
> Please help!


The MSI is super silent.

Fans at 60 % give me about 1380 RPM wich keeps it my card below 65 °C varies from 45 - 63
That is at 15** @ 1.21v; 8Ghz Mem.

From 65% i starting to hear the fans, till 80 it's okay in loud game. From 80 and above I'm starting to found it annoying, which translates into 1850 rpm and up. (90% is about 2000rpm, at that speed i would also call them loud. [ *EDIT*: did little test: @ 2000 RPM 99 load keeps the card 56-57-58 (Jumps up and down) roomtemp: 23,7 °C)
I do have a case with lots of holes (HAF 932). Which makes me hear the noises faster but look like also gives me better temps, if I compare my temps to others.

tldr: Can you improve overall airflow off the case? Which will probably result in lower noise overall.
If you already have good airflow it looks like the MSI ones can keep the card cooler at lower RPM.


----------



## kaistledine

Hello guys

Im having issues with my GTX 970 9 ( I think)

Heres the full post http://www.overclock.net/t/1560753/faulty-gtx-970-bluescreens-driver-crashes-and-a-whole-lot-of-weirdness

Can anyone shed any light ?


----------



## Hequaqua

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kaistledine*
> 
> Hello guys
> 
> Im having issues with my GTX 970 9 ( I think)
> 
> Heres the full post http://www.overclock.net/t/1560753/faulty-gtx-970-bluescreens-driver-crashes-and-a-whole-lot-of-weirdness
> 
> Can anyone shed any light ?


What drivers are you using now?


----------



## kaistledine

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Hequaqua*
> 
> What drivers are you using now?


353.06


----------



## Hequaqua

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kaistledine*
> 
> 353.06


Are still OC'ing the GPU, or did you go back to stock?

If still overclocking, maybe go back to stock settings and see what results you get. You might want to roll back the drivers(unless they were needed for apps/games).


----------



## kaistledine

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Hequaqua*
> 
> Are still OC'ing the GPU, or did you go back to stock?
> 
> If still overclocking, maybe go back to stock settings and see what results you get. You might want to roll back the drivers(unless they were needed for apps/games).


Stock currently . Had a few driver crashes and a BSOD on stock the other day when gaming.

How ever im not sure if its the CPU or the GPU thats the issue .. Could even be a combo


----------



## Hequaqua

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kaistledine*
> 
> Stock currently . Had a few driver crashes and a BSOD on stock the other day when gaming.
> 
> How ever im not sure if its the CPU or the GPU thats the issue .. Could even be a combo


Hmmmm....did you make any changes in settings(CPU/GPU) before you started having issues?


----------



## PalominoCreek

The throttling has started again, even though I'm on the same modified BIOS as before, only new thing is the monitor. No idea what's happening, I guess it's just a matter of modifying it again but I gotta say it's quite an annoying situation.


----------



## Hequaqua

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *PalominoCreek*
> 
> The throttling has started again, even though I'm on the same modified BIOS as before, only new thing is the monitor. No idea what's happening, I guess it's just a matter of modifying it again but I gotta say it's quite an annoying situation.


Are you getting PerfCap reasons?


----------



## kaistledine

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Hequaqua*
> 
> Hmmmm....did you make any changes in settings(CPU/GPU) before you started having issues?


No CPU has been the same for years .

I started O.C soon as I got it and have had issues ever since


----------



## kaistledine

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kaistledine*
> 
> No CPU has been the same for years .
> 
> I started O.C soon as I got it and have had issues ever since


Might try switching to another BIOS on it and see how that goes


----------



## Hequaqua

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kaistledine*
> 
> Might try switching to another BIOS on it and see how that goes


Are you using a modded bios? Or stock?


----------



## kaistledine

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Hequaqua*
> 
> Are you using a modded bios? Or stock?


Modded -just to get rid of throttling I had with my O.C. Made my a Bios Wizard on this forum


----------



## Hequaqua

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kaistledine*
> 
> Modded -just to get rid of throttling I had with my O.C. Made my a Bios Wizard on this forum


Are you using GPU-Z? A screen shot showing what is going on might give a little more info.

If it were me, I would go back to stock bios...no OC, and see what happens. If you are still having issues then it could be the CPU causing the BSOD. I don't ever get those with my GPU. DX errors yes, but I don't think I've ever had a BSOD related to the GPU.

Maybe someone else will chime in....I will say...love the looks of that card though.


----------



## PalominoCreek

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Hequaqua*
> 
> Are you getting PerfCap reasons?


Haven't tried the Paris benchmark yet but I assume it'll be the same perfcap reason: vRel. I'll try tomorrow though.


----------



## The Pook

I doubt anyone has but has anyone tried to undervolt these? Can't through software but figure with a custom BIOS you might. Last BIOS I modded was an X800 for unlocked pipelines but it can't be too different now, just probably don't do it with a floppy









For [email protected] use, probably won't do it unless I can still adjust voltage in Windows for games and I figure that'd be the issue...


----------



## Hegemmon

Have some problem with my G1 Gaming when I was using OC bios witch 1.275-1.3v there was "ok" gain around 1520-1550mhz and 8k memory but after long playing in witcher 3 sometimes have some artifacts and in idle when I use internet having driver crash, so for my curiosity I back to the original bios (I back to this later) and use card witch 1.25v and 1534mhz and 8k memory and there is no any artifacts in game but driver still crash... I used DDU and do clean instal... have driver 353.06 what I can do with it?

And second matter, in gigabyte site with BIOS to G1 Gaming there is many version, I have G1 in 1.1v but I dont know what memory I have (think this samsung) but Idk what version of bios should have, f3 or f42... but I trying both and still this same, driver crashing but with f42 the OC looks more stable with less voltage.

And last problem, windforce logo controll... before I trying to use evga led controller and works and use 2-5% brighnets and suddenly stops (after install and use nvidia game expirience led controll and when I uinstall this controls stop working) and now this logo ****n burn my eyes with 100% brightness


----------



## moccor

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *The Pook*
> 
> I doubt anyone has but has anyone tried to undervolt these? Can't through software but figure with a custom BIOS you might. Last BIOS I modded was an X800 for unlocked pipelines but it can't be too different now, just probably don't do it with a floppy
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> For [email protected] use, probably won't do it unless I can still adjust voltage in Windows for games and I figure that'd be the issue...


I tried it. Undervolted from 1.225max to 1.2000, it passed Heaven fine @ 1519 and 8000Mem, but the idle voltage increased a slight amount as well. Not sure why, I double checked and made sure only the higher values were capped at 1.2000. I haven't tried to go lower, since it kinda defeats the purpose for max voltage to decrease while idle/low-use GPU voltage increases, unless the PC is gaming more than idle use.


----------



## TK421

So 970 is limited to 1.31v max, have anyone tried to increase the volt with a pencil mod? Especially on a G1 gigabyte version since the VRM is quite beefy.

Also this: http://overclocking.guide/increase-the-nvidia-power-limit-all-cards/


----------



## Xoriam

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *The Pook*
> 
> I doubt anyone has but has anyone tried to undervolt these? Can't through software but figure with a custom BIOS you might. Last BIOS I modded was an X800 for unlocked pipelines but it can't be too different now, just probably don't do it with a floppy
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> For [email protected] use, probably won't do it unless I can still adjust voltage in Windows for games and I figure that'd be the issue...


i'm undervolted on both of my g1's 1.2v for 1520core
modified bios obviously


----------



## JTHMfreak

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mr-Dark*
> 
> I would say 2h of GTA V or the witcher 3 without Vysenc will be good


I would turn vsync off, but my monitor had a 60 hz refresh rate, the tearing during play would drive me crazy


----------



## Mr-Dark

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *JTHMfreak*
> 
> I would turn vsync off, but my monitor had a 60 hz refresh rate, the tearing during play would drive me crazy


Yes but we want +95% gpu load for stability test


----------



## Hegemmon

Anybody help?


----------



## The Pook

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *moccor*
> 
> I tried it. Undervolted from 1.225max to 1.2000, it passed Heaven fine @ 1519 and 8000Mem, but the idle voltage increased a slight amount as well. Not sure why, I double checked and made sure only the higher values were capped at 1.2000. I haven't tried to go lower, since it kinda defeats the purpose for max voltage to decrease while idle/low-use GPU voltage increases, unless the PC is gaming more than idle use.


hopefully mine don't, think I'm going to give it a shot if it's as easy as it sounds. worse case scenario I flash back.

I just want to be able to fix the fan at 45-50% and stay under 80C so I can sleep at night. The stock fan is too loud and the only heatsink I know of that fits GTX 970s is the Arctic Cooler Mono and it doesn't fit my version of card








Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Xoriam*
> 
> i'm undervolted on both of my g1's 1.2v for 1520core
> modified bios obviously


did you notice the same issue as moccor? assume not unless you didn't check


----------



## mstrmind5

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Nightwolf88*
> 
> The MSI is super silent.
> 
> Fans at 60 % give me about 1380 RPM wich keeps it my card below 65 °C varies from 45 - 63
> That is at 15** @ 1.21v; 8Ghz Mem.
> 
> From 65% i starting to hear the fans, till 80 it's okay in loud game. From 80 and above I'm starting to found it annoying, which translates into 1850 rpm and up. (90% is about 2000rpm, at that speed i would also call them loud. [ *EDIT*: did little test: @ 2000 RPM 99 load keeps the card 56-57-58 (Jumps up and down) roomtemp: 23,7 °C)
> I do have a case with lots of holes (HAF 932). Which makes me hear the noises faster but look like also gives me better temps, if I compare my temps to others.
> 
> tldr: Can you improve overall airflow off the case? Which will probably result in lower noise overall.
> If you already have good airflow it looks like the MSI ones can keep the card cooler at lower RPM.


Thanks for the info. I'm now looking at the MSI 970 Gaming Million Edition (will the backplate help)? Any issue with VRM temps and not being cooled properly on the MSI?
Well this card the 970 FTW+ reaches 2000rpm at 45% fan speed and too loud imho.

I have an R4 at moment with the supplied fractal fans hooked up to the built-in fan controller running at 5v. I was already considering what fan setup to have to help with cooling, whilst limiting noise. Current plan is to get 140mm bequiet silent wings 2 fans. Not sure how many fans is necessary. Dont' want dust build up, so that suggests postive pressure. But from this article http://www.bit-tech.net/hardware/2012/02/10/the-big-cooling-investigation/1 it states best cooling helps with more exhaust fans. But with noise my primary concern, I'm very reluctant to use any roof fans.

So possibly 4 fans, with the front 2 being intake, the bottom being an intake and the rear being an exhaust. All pwm and plugged into the motherboard, using fan splitter if needed.I could add a fifth fan on the side panel (intake or exhaust!) but its not filtererd for dust.

What do you think?


----------



## Xoriam

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *The Pook*
> 
> did you notice the same issue as moccor? assume not unless you didn't check


Nah I didn't get any minimum voltage increases.
Also I'm not even hitting 70c in firestrike ultra (4k benchmark) The cooler on the G1 is pretty awesome.
For the SLI setup, i've got a fan blowing on the back of the top card to keep them at pretty much the exact same temps.


----------



## The Pook

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Xoriam*
> 
> Nah I didn't get any minimum voltage increases.
> Also I'm not even hitting 70c in firestrike ultra (4k benchmark) The cooler on the G1 is pretty awesome.
> For the SLI setup, i've got a fan blowing on the back of the top card to keep them at pretty much the exact same temps.


awesome, hoping I'm OK too.

The stock cooler on the Gigabyte Mini 970 is loud above 45%. I keep it locked there and games stay under 80C but [email protected] needs at least 55-60% fan speed to stay under 80C.

Even "made" a mini-GPU fan to full size 3-pin adapter and am controlling it through my motherboard so I can avoid temp controlled fan speeds. I can turn the fan off at desktop since Gigabyte didn't enable that feature like some 970s but if I watch Netflix/1080p movie/etc it gets to 70-75C. It's a safe temp but I'd like to see ~65C as a max and it seems doable. Even @ 20%, silent is much better


----------



## Xoriam

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *The Pook*
> 
> awesome, hoping I'm OK too.
> 
> The stock cooler on the Gigabyte Mini 970 is loud above 45%. I keep it locked there and games stay under 80C but [email protected] needs at least 55-60% fan speed to stay under 80C.
> 
> Even "made" a mini-GPU fan to full size 3-pin adapter and am controlling it through my motherboard so I can avoid temp controlled fan speeds. I can turn the fan off at desktop since Gigabyte didn't enable that feature like some 970s but if I watch Netflix/1080p movie/etc it gets to 70-75C. It's a safe temp but I'd like to see ~65C as a max and it seems doable. Even @ 20%, silent is much better


Man the only thing that even pushes me up to 70c is FFXIV Heavensward benchmark XD
Everything else is lucky to get me into the 60s. (I have however replaced the stock TIM with GC Gelid Extreme)
My G1s fans are SOOOOO quiet. like I litterally can't hear them over the ambient noise untill they get up to 90%.
So my fan profile is obviously set to cap out at 80%









If you want I can upload the rom of my bios so you can check out the voltage table.


----------



## JTHMfreak

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mr-Dark*
> 
> Yes but we want +95% gpu load for stability test


I guess I could use dsr to do a higher resolution.


----------



## AngryGoldfish

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Xoriam*
> 
> i'm undervolted on both of my g1's 1.2v for 1520core
> modified bios obviously


Did you notice a dramatic temperature drop or was it relatively consistent?


----------



## Xoriam

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *AngryGoldfish*
> 
> Did you notice a dramatic temperature drop or was it relatively consistent?


I'd say about 5c avg, it's also kept my temps under control in that insane ACU customization screen.


----------



## The Pook

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Xoriam*
> 
> Man the only thing that even pushes me up to 70c is FFXIV Heavensward benchmark XD
> Everything else is lucky to get me into the 60s. (I have however replaced the stock TIM with GC Gelid Extreme)
> My G1s fans are SOOOOO quiet. like I litterally can't hear them over the ambient noise untill they get up to 90%.
> So my fan profile is obviously set to cap out at 80%
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> If you want I can upload the rom of my bios so you can check out the voltage table.


but but but but my 970 is smaller than yours








I might try putting on new thermal paste but most of my GPUs didn't have bad TIM applications like HP and Dell do to their CPUs...


----------



## AngryGoldfish

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Xoriam*
> 
> I'd say about 5c avg, it's also kept my temps under control in that insane ACU customization screen.


That's worth the hassle. Do you have any recommendations on modifying my overvolted BIOS? Should I 'dirty' downclock or should I reduce it incrementally until I become unstable as you would overclocking normally? Since I can't get very high scores even with relatively high clocks, I see no reason for 1.27V. If I can get the same 1500/7600Mhz at 1.22V or something like that, it might reduce fan speeds a little.


----------



## Xoriam

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *The Pook*
> 
> but but but but my 970 is smaller than yours
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I might try putting on new thermal paste but most of my GPUs didn't have bad TIM applications like HP and Dell do to their CPUs...


Yes exactly, I was just curious to see if I could bring my temps down because of summertime, and it actually worked!
Your best choice will probably be undervolting and external sources of air, like a fan pointed on the back of the card, or sidecase fan.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *AngryGoldfish*
> 
> That's worth the hassle. Do you have any recommendations on modifying my overvolted BIOS? Should I 'dirty' downclock or should I reduce it incrementally until I become unstable as you would overclocking normally? Since I can't get very high scores even with relatively high clocks, I see no reason for 1.27V. If I can get the same 1500/7600Mhz at 1.22V or something like that, it might reduce fan speeds a little.


With mine I just went with what i wanted to get for my daily usage OC and slowly dropped the voltage untill i found the lowest stable point.


----------



## AngryGoldfish

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Xoriam*
> 
> Yes exactly, I was just curious to see if I could bring my temps down because of summertime, and it actually worked!
> Your best choice will probably be undervolting and external sources of air, like a fan pointed on the back of the card, or sidecase fan.
> With mine I just went with what i wanted to get for my daily usage OC and slowly dropped the voltage untill i found the lowest stable point.


I might give it a try, if I can be bothered.


----------



## BulletSponge

Perhaps a few of you 970 owners could give me a bit of advice. I am looking to go Green again after owning these 280X's. I originally was running 670 FTW's in sli but sold them and bought the 280X's for mining. Made a little cash and had fun doing it but since GPU mining died I've been wanting to switch back. Crossfire performance has been so bad for me for the last 6 months I haven't even had it enabled in all that time. I game at 1440p and while a single 280X is still sufficient for most games there has been the occasional title that brings it to its knees. I can afford to order a 970 this weekend when I get paid and then flip the 280X's for dirt cheap on Amazon just to be rid of them but am still somewhat on the fence. I imagine at 1440 the 970 will crush the 280X and I have no desire for a multi-GPU setup at this time. I've heard the MSI 970 is the one to get but I also keep seeing people complain of crashing, coil whine and black screen issues with that card. Which 970 has been the best performer on average for users here on OCN? I had delusions of grandeur when the 980 Ti released but have finally accepted that it isn't in my price range. A 970 is all I need for now until next year. Then I'll consider sli if the newer offerings don't prove too terribly tempting.


----------



## JTHMfreak

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *BulletSponge*
> 
> Perhaps a few of you 970 owners could give me a bit of advice. I am looking to go Green again after owning these 280X's. I originally was running 670 FTW's in sli but sold them and bought the 280X's for mining. Made a little cash and had fun doing it but since GPU mining died I've been wanting to switch back. Crossfire performance has been so bad for me for the last 6 months I haven't even had it enabled in all that time. I game at 1440p and while a single 280X is still sufficient for most games there has been the occasional title that brings it to its knees. I can afford to order a 970 this weekend when I get paid and then flip the 280X's for dirt cheap on Amazon just to be rid of them but am still somewhat on the fence. I imagine at 1440 the 970 will crush the 280X and I have no desire for a multi-GPU setup at this time. I've heard the MSI 970 is the one to get but I also keep seeing people complain of crashing, coil whine and black screen issues with that card. Which 970 has been the best performer on average for users here on OCN? I had delusions of grandeur when the 980 Ti released but have finally accepted that it isn't in my price range. A 970 is all I need for now until next year. Then I'll consider sli if the newer offerings don't prove too terribly tempting.


My sli 970 sc's have no issues holding around 55 to 60 fps in witcher 3 even when in 1440p with dsr on witcher 3.


----------



## The Pook

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *BulletSponge*
> 
> Perhaps a few of you 970 owners could give me a bit of advice. I am looking to go Green again after owning these 280X's. I originally was running 670 FTW's in sli but sold them and bought the 280X's for mining. Made a little cash and had fun doing it but since GPU mining died I've been wanting to switch back. Crossfire performance has been so bad for me for the last 6 months I haven't even had it enabled in all that time. I game at 1440p and while a single 280X is still sufficient for most games there has been the occasional title that brings it to its knees. I can afford to order a 970 this weekend when I get paid and then flip the 280X's for dirt cheap on Amazon just to be rid of them but am still somewhat on the fence. I imagine at 1440 the 970 will crush the 280X and I have no desire for a multi-GPU setup at this time. I've heard the MSI 970 is the one to get but I also keep seeing people complain of crashing, coil whine and black screen issues with that card. Which 970 has been the best performer on average for users here on OCN? I had delusions of grandeur when the 980 Ti released but have finally accepted that it isn't in my price range. A 970 is all I need for now until next year. Then I'll consider sli if the newer offerings don't prove too terribly tempting.


I went from crossfire'd 7870+7850s to a single R9 280 3GB to a GTX 970.

I was frustrated with fighting drivers and then some games had stutter issues that made me disable it all together. I expected a performance cut with the R9 280 but it was too much and it used more power than a GTX 970.

I expected the 970 to be a performance drop too but it actually beat my crossfire setup by a good margin in 3DMark and in games, plus it uses 20w less than a _single_ 7870.

You'll probably see a small performance cut or a small gain coming from crossfire 280Xs, but that's only in benchmarks/games that scale properly. In the rest the 970 will be faster and use less power


----------



## BulletSponge

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *The Pook*
> 
> I went from crossfire'd 7870+7850s to a single R9 280 3GB to a GTX 970.
> 
> I was frustrated with fighting drivers and then some games had stutter issues that made me disable it all together. I expected a performance cut with the R9 280 but it was too much and it used more power than a GTX 970.
> 
> I expected the 970 to be a performance drop too but it actually beat my crossfire setup by a good margin in 3DMark and in games, plus it uses 20w less than a _single_ 7870.
> 
> You'll probably see a small performance cut or a small gain coming from crossfire 280Xs, but that's only in benchmarks/games that scale properly. In the rest the 970 will be faster and use less power


Yeah, as I haven't had crossfire enabled in months I expect it will be a huge increase over what I am seeing in games now. If I get the itch for a second 970 I can just sell the 280X's and 3 unused Kindle Fire HD's I have sitting idle here on Amazon and call it a day. If I wouldn't go into gaming withdrawal within a day or two I'd sell them first and then drop a bundle on a 980Ti but I don't think I need that much GPU horsepower yet.


----------



## Xoriam

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *BulletSponge*
> 
> Yeah, as I haven't had crossfire enabled in months I expect it will be a huge increase over what I am seeing in games now. If I get the itch for a second 970 I can just sell the 280X's and 3 unused Kindle Fire HD's I have sitting idle here on Amazon and call it a day. If I wouldn't go into gaming withdrawal within a day or two I'd sell them first and then drop a bundle on a 980Ti but I don't think I need that much GPU horsepower yet.


If you've got the money just get a 980ti
Or wait for the FuryX


----------



## The Pook

I'd go GTX 980 or 980Ti if you can afford it, even if you don't need it. You'll probably still be a gamer within the foreseeable future and 4K isn't too far away and at that resolution there's a huge gap between the 970 and 980.

Me @ 9200 points in 3DMark
Friend @ 11100 points in 3DMark

his CPU is @ 3.5 and mine is @ 4.9, my 970 is OCed and his 980 is stock. both of us have Z97X UD5H mobos.


----------



## BulletSponge

Okay, I'm gonna put $350 back this payday, list one 280X and the kindles on Amazon dirt cheap, throw in another $150 next payday and see where the prices lead me then.


----------



## EarlZ

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Xoriam*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *The Pook*
> 
> did you notice the same issue as moccor? assume not unless you didn't check
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Nah I didn't get any minimum voltage increases.
> Also I'm not even hitting 70c in firestrike ultra (4k benchmark) The cooler on the G1 is pretty awesome.
> For the SLI setup, i've got a fan blowing on the back of the top card to keep them at pretty much the exact same temps.
Click to expand...

Can you upload pics?


----------



## syl1979

Hi I bought a MSI 4GD5T OC White. The cooling solution ia quite simple (200g less than gaming edition). On stock bios the base tdp is quite low at 170w with base temp limit at 79degC. The max allowed tdp is +10% : 187w.

I found out that the card was easily reaching both the 79degC and tdp limit..

Made a custom bios with base tdp at 187w and limit 85deg. I blocked max tdp at 200w as the card makes electric noise if I go over 210...


----------



## Nightwolf88

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mstrmind5*
> 
> Thanks for the info. I'm now looking at the MSI 970 Gaming Million Edition (will the backplate help)? Any issue with VRM temps and not being cooled properly on the MSI?
> Well this card the 970 FTW+ reaches 2000rpm at 45% fan speed and too loud imho.
> 
> I have an R4 at moment with the supplied fractal fans hooked up to the built-in fan controller running at 5v. I was already considering what fan setup to have to help with cooling, whilst limiting noise. Current plan is to get 140mm bequiet silent wings 2 fans. Not sure how many fans is necessary. Dont' want dust build up, so that suggests postive pressure. But from this article http://www.bit-tech.net/hardware/2012/02/10/the-big-cooling-investigation/1 (*-> good link
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *) it states best cooling helps with more exhaust fans. But with noise my primary concern, I'm very reluctant to use any roof fans.
> 
> So possibly 4 fans, with the front 2 being intake, the bottom being an intake and the rear being an exhaust. All pwm and plugged into the motherboard, using fan splitter if needed.I could add a fifth fan on the side panel (intake or exhaust!) but its not filtererd for dust.
> 
> What do you think?


If the backplate is connected with TIM to the memory chips it could help a little with the mem. overclock. But if you get lucky and get the samsungs GDR chips they do 8Ghz easily so it looks like it really doesn't matter that much. A good designed backplate _could_ help but it's mostly for the looks.
I could try and place one of mine temps sensors in the VRM regio, didn't get to it yet since I don't experience on screen or in game issues. Thx for remembering me









Yes negative pressure give best cooling.
_Filters hold the dust back but also reduce airflow. I don't have filters, and if i would have them i would trow them in the garbage can. Keep the room 'clean', pc elevated instaead on the ground/corner. I check for dust regularly. Clean my radiator when i clean room with vacuum cleaner. One month ago i did a bigger clean of PSU and GPU (Which to be fair wasn't even really needed, after more then a year running.)_
Dust filters are bull****, if you are an enthusiast you probably clean your PC at least once a year. Go for full on airflow and manually check/clean pc every so.

Can't you run the fans at 7v, or does that already gives to much noise?
Try rearranging your fans using your own link as a starting guideline. Important thing is to use your own vision and head and testing, because a lot of thing influence it.
I like the pure physics approach,: Hot air rises and don't create to much turbulence. This gives:
- low front + low side + underside = intake
- high back + high top + even high side (if that exist) = exhaust
- Did you place PSU on the buttom or at top? (i prefer buttom -> less restriction in flow for the hotter parts and you create a individual flow path for the PSU

Your own article suggest and confirms my own experience, an extra bottom fan or side fan is necessary to help the natural rise of hot air and create good flow, front low and top-back exhaust only isn't enough with high end systems. About other 970's look here, scroll down to 'geluidsdruk' and click around. it looks like the STRIX is the most silence at load and the MSI is the quietest at full speed. It looks like indeed the EVGA ones are noisier so improving the overall flow would sure benefit so you can lower the speed of the fans.

*tl:dr*: Yes put in the side-intake and roof- outtake fan! You better have good positions fans running at low speed then 2 cranking full speed








Go for full on airflow and manually check/clean pc every so. (Look at my wonderful quick-paint-skill image







)


----------



## PalominoCreek

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *BulletSponge*
> 
> Okay, I'm gonna put $350 back this payday, list one 280X and the kindles on Amazon dirt cheap, throw in another $150 next payday and see where the prices lead me then.


Why would you crossfire with an HBM 4GB card with full DX12 support and seemingly much less hotter than any of AMD previous offerings coming out in just a few days?


----------



## BulletSponge

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *PalominoCreek*
> 
> Why would you crossfire with an HBM 4GB card with full DX12 support and seemingly much less hotter than any of AMD previous offerings coming out in just a few days?


Crossfire? I'm done with AMD. I never had a problem with my 670's, the 280X's have been the opposite. Plus, I liked recording with Shadowplay, Raptr has never worked for me, not once.


----------



## PalominoCreek

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *BulletSponge*
> 
> Crossfire? I'm done with AMD. I never had a problem with my 670's, the 280X's have been the opposite. Plus, I liked recording with Shadowplay, Raptr has never worked for me, not once.


Well, there's the 980ti in that case if you are one of those brand royalists. Although maybe SLI will be better with DX12.


----------



## KillerBee33

Is it just me or The Witxher 3 getting More and More Twitchy with every Update?


----------



## EarlZ

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *PalominoCreek*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *BulletSponge*
> 
> Crossfire? I'm done with AMD. I never had a problem with my 670's, the 280X's have been the opposite. Plus, I liked recording with Shadowplay, Raptr has never worked for me, not once.
> 
> 
> 
> Well, there's the 980ti in that case if you are one of those brand royalists. Although maybe SLI will be better with DX12.
Click to expand...

Please dont start that here.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *KillerBee33*
> 
> Is it just me or The Witxher 3 getting More and More Twitchy with every Update?


I thought it was only me but I felt that prior to the 'performance' patch they made it was running smoother with lesser GPU utilziation


----------



## BulletSponge

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *PalominoCreek*
> 
> Well, there's the 980ti in that case if you are one of those brand royalists. Although maybe SLI will be better with DX12.


Whatever card I buy in the next few weeks will likely be my last. I'd rather stick with what has worked well for me before.


----------



## kaistledine

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Hequaqua*
> 
> Are you using GPU-Z? A screen shot showing what is going on might give a little more info.
> 
> If it were me, I would go back to stock bios...no OC, and see what happens. If you are still having issues then it could be the CPU causing the BSOD. I don't ever get those with my GPU. DX errors yes, but I don't think I've ever had a BSOD related to the GPU.
> 
> Maybe someone else will chime in....I will say...love the looks of that card though.


Yeah ill post it when I get home . Funnily remote access isnt working ...Wonder if Its Bluescreend when testing


----------



## JTHMfreak

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mr-Dark*
> 
> Yes but we want +95% gpu load for stability test


Loaded up witcher 3 with my oc on and vsync off. Gpu usage was at 98%, those black boxes did their flicker thing.
Loaded game at stock clocks, did not notice black boxes.


----------



## Mr-Dark

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *JTHMfreak*
> 
> Loaded up witcher 3 with my oc on and vsync off. Gpu usage was at 98%, those black boxes did their flicker thing.
> Loaded game at stock clocks, did not notice black boxes.


how much your memory oc ?

try oc the core only and test again


----------



## JTHMfreak

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mr-Dark*
> 
> how much your memory oc ?
> 
> try oc the core only and test again


Memory was oc'ed too 3800, core was oc'ed too just over 1500


----------



## Mr-Dark

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *JTHMfreak*
> 
> Memory was oc'ed too 3800, core was oc'ed too just over 1500


If you have hynix set them to 3700mhz i have problem with 3800mhz on my hynix memory

limit the core to 1500mhz and how much voltage ? you done the hard lock voltage in the bios ? Boost disable ?

If you want post your bios here i can look to them as i have done many bios mode for EVGA cards


----------



## JTHMfreak

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mr-Dark*
> 
> If you have hynix set them to 3700mhz i have problem with 3800mhz on my hynix memory
> 
> limit the core to 1500mhz and how much voltage ? you done the hard lock voltage in the bios ? Boost disable ?
> 
> If you want post your bios here i can look to them as i have done many bios mode for EVGA cards


I'll check out and load up the bios later, but for now everything is just Jim dandy. Dropped the memory oc by 20 on the cards and haven't seen a block box since! Thank you so much man!
Voltage is all the way up btw


----------



## MagicalCauldron

Maybe stupid question but where I can check true clock speed after OC (standard +150 +200)? Because GPU-Z says that I have 1409mhz 'Boost', but during benchmarking in log under 'GPU Core Clock [MHz]' it says 1491.9. Afterburner also reports 1492 in monitor. So which one is true?


----------



## The Pook

Same things happen to me, I tend to believe GPU-Z. would like to know too though.


----------



## Xoriam

That is the standard boost for that particular card.
Certain cards will actually boost themselves higher (straight out of the box) Silicon Lottery ftw, Both my G1s boosted 92mhz higher out of the box than what they are listed at.
However my EVGA boost exactly to what it's listed at.
(so pretty much what it says on the first page of gpuz without an altered bios / what it says on the box is the guarenteed boost)
So believe what it's telling you under load. I.E set Gpuz to max to see that.
Or use MSI AB OSD


----------



## Hequaqua

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MagicalCauldron*
> 
> Maybe stupid question but where I can check true clock speed after OC (standard +150 +200)? Because GPU-Z says that I have 1409mhz 'Boost', but during benchmarking in log under 'GPU Core Clock [MHz]' it says 1491.9. Afterburner also reports 1492 in monitor. So which one is true?


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *The Pook*
> 
> Same things happen to me, I tend to believe GPU-Z. would like to know too though.


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Xoriam*
> 
> That is the standard boost for that particular card.
> Certain cards will actually boost themselves higher (straight out of the box) Silicon Lottery ftw, Both my G1s boosted 92mhz higher out of the box than what they are listed at.
> However my EVGA boost exactly to what it's listed at.
> (so pretty much what it says on the first page of gpuz without an altered bios / what it says on the box is the guarenteed boost)
> So believe what it's telling you under load. I.E set Gpuz to max to see that.
> Or use MSI AB OSD


Xoriam is correct. The sensors tab will show your OC's. My card shows 1253 Boost on the Graphics Card Tab in GPU-Z. It actually boosts to 1328 on the original bios(using custom bios). You can use GPU-Z/AB or whatever to look at your actual speeds under load. I use HWiNFO64. I went through the display settings and set it show only what I want to monitor. I even labeled some of them since I use a fan controller. I use two monitors so it's a bit easier. If you are only using one, then do as Xoriam suggested, use AB's OSD.


----------



## MagicalCauldron

Thanks! So one more question- whats optimal core-momory overclocking ratio for this card? Can I spare a bit of memory clock speed for higher core clock (ie from +150 +270 to +170 + 220), or its pointless? What gives best performance?


----------



## JTHMfreak

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MagicalCauldron*
> 
> Thanks! So one more question- whats optimal core-momory overclocking ratio for this card? Can I spare a bit of memory clock speed for higher core clock (ie from +150 +270 to +170 + 220), or its pointless? What gives best performance?


I've never heard of a ratio. I always thought the two were independent of each other, I could be wrong though.


----------



## Hequaqua

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MagicalCauldron*
> 
> Thanks! So one more question- whats optimal core-momory overclocking ratio for this card? Can I spare a bit of memory clock speed for higher core clock (ie from +150 +270 to +170 + 220), or its pointless? What gives best performance?


It's a bit of a mix, but no ratio per se, too many variable between cards/configurations/etc. Personally, If you can hit say 1500-1525 Core, 7800-8000 Memory, stable across everything. Benchmarks, gaming, etc. I don't think there is a lot of performance increase beyond say 1550/8000. Maybe about the difference in running the cards in PCIe 3.0 or 2.0. You might gain 1-2 fps across everything. I have my card at 1506/8000/1.225v for everyday use. The 8000 might be a stretch for those without Samsung Vram.


----------



## MagicalCauldron

I've set 1500 core and 1900 memory, but got black screen in the middle of Valley benchmark. Then decreased that to 1492 / 1890 and now everything works fine- Valley, Heaven and Far Cry 4 on ultra. But is there any way to increase that? 1492 is pretty poor result when compared with others (and 7560 on mem is even worse). Ive set max voltage and power in Afterburner already, so maybe I should try Gigabyte OC Guru 2 as there is possibility to set voltage offset to 0.150 V...


----------



## JTHMfreak

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MagicalCauldron*
> 
> I've set 1500 core and 1900 memory, but got black screen in the middle of Valley benchmark. Then decreased that to 1492 / 1890 and now everything works fine- Valley, Heaven and Far Cry 4 on ultra. But is there any way to increase that? 1492 is pretty poor result when compared with others. Ive set max voltage and power in Afterburner already, so maybe I should try Gigabyte OC Guru 2 as there is possibility to set voltage offset to 0.150 V...


Some cards oc better than others


----------



## Hequaqua

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MagicalCauldron*
> 
> I've set 1500 core and 1900 memory, but got black screen in the middle of Valley benchmark. Then decreased that to 1492 / 1890 and now everything works fine- Valley, Heaven and Far Cry 4 on ultra. But is there any way to increase that? 1492 is pretty poor result when compared with others (and 7560 on mem is even worse). Ive set max voltage and power in Afterburner already, so maybe I should try Gigabyte OC Guru 2 as there is possibility to set voltage offset to 0.150 V...


There is always modding the bios to gain performance. I was real uncomfortable trying to even flash a gpu bios, but have since embraced it...lol

Most of the cards are limited on the original bios, even using OC'ing software. Some require modding(more power/voltage) to really unlock the full potential of the card.









If you are wanting to mod your bios, I suggest you read this whole thread:

http://www.overclock.net/t/1517316/extract-and-flash-gtx-970-and-980-firmware-zosons-h2o-and-air-custom-bios

*THERE IS ALWAYS THE CHANCE OF BRICKING YOUR CARD!!*


----------



## Fantasy

Well I want share my experience with the Gigabyte GTX 970 G1 gaming card.

I bought this card 2 weeks ago. I slapped an EK water block on it and a back plat and the results shocked me.

This card is disgusting. It overclock and preform like an animal compare to my old card (AMD 6970). It is unbelievably good. My temp on idle is around 30C and I have never seen my GPU temp rise above 45C at full load at 24C ambient room temp. My OC settings in MSI afterburner are 1529/4001 MHz Core clock/Memory clock @ 1.250V

I honestly can not believe how good this card is. I'm already thinking of getting another Gigabyte 970, but this card is so good that I don't even need another 970 at 1080p.

Good job Nvidia


----------



## ValValdesky

So anyone has any ideas what fans are in the Gigabyte G1 Gaming? what kind and minimum rpm and such?


----------



## mstrmind5

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ValValdesky*
> 
> So anyone has any ideas what fans are in the Gigabyte G1 Gaming? what kind and minimum rpm and such?


The fans are 80mm, all three if that's what you are asking.

From what I've seen and calculated from video reviews and the like (not an owner myself, research) the G1's fans reach 1793 rpm at 57% fan speed at 57°c and 2152rpm at 67% fan speed at 51°c, which should give it a possible max of ~3200rpm at 100% fan speed. Hopefully some owners can confirm these findings are roughly correct.

The lowest fan speed they reach is about 34%, but you'll have to ask owners again if that can modded further or what stats they get with custom fan curves with afterburner.


----------



## Mr-Dark

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mstrmind5*
> 
> The fans are 80mm, all three if that's what you are asking.
> 
> From what I've seen and calculated from video reviews and the like (not an owner myself, research) the G1's fans reach 1793 rpm at 57% fan speed at 57°c and 2152rpm at 67% fan speed at 51°c, which should give it a possible max of ~3200rpm at 100% fan speed. Hopefully some owners can confirm these findings are roughly correct.
> 
> The lowest fan speed they reach is about 34%, but you'll have to ask owners again if that can modded further or what stats they get with custom fan curves with afterburner.


+1 The Min fan speed 34% 1600rpm (this bug from the bios its should be 1000 rpm )

the fan will stay @1600rpm untill the % hit 55% it will increase each 1% =32rpm max rpm 3200rpm


----------



## EarlZ

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Hequaqua*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *MagicalCauldron*
> 
> I
> 
> Most of the cards are limited on the original bios, even using OC'ing software. Some require modding(more power/voltage) to really unlock the full potential of the card.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I agree with this, with the stock bios 1506 was not possible even with 1.212v but with a modded bios its fully stable at 1.200v
Click to expand...


----------



## EarlZ

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Hequaqua*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *MagicalCauldron*
> 
> I've set 1500 core and 1900 memory, but got black screen in the middle of Valley benchmark. Then decreased that to 1492 / 1890 and now everything works fine- Valley, Heaven and Far Cry 4 on ultra. But is there any way to increase that? 1492 is pretty poor result when compared with others (and 7560 on mem is even worse). Ive set max voltage and power in Afterburner already, so maybe I should try Gigabyte OC Guru 2 as there is possibility to set voltage offset to 0.150 V...
> 
> 
> 
> There is always modding the bios to gain performance. I was real uncomfortable trying to even flash a gpu bios, but have since embraced it...lol
> 
> Most of the cards are limited on the original bios, even using OC'ing software. Some require modding(more power/voltage) to really unlock the full potential of the card.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> If you are wanting to mod your bios, I suggest you read this whole thread:
> 
> http://www.overclock.net/t/1517316/extract-and-flash-gtx-970-and-980-firmware-zosons-h2o-and-air-custom-bios
> 
> *THERE IS ALWAYS THE CHANCE OF BRICKING YOUR CARD!!*
Click to expand...

True, with my stock bios 1506 was not possible with 1.212v but with a modded bios 1.200v stable at 1506


----------



## Hequaqua

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *EarlZ*
> 
> True, with my stock bios 1506 was not possible with 1.212v but with a modded bios 1.200v stable at 1506


I'm at 1.225/1506/8000. I could probably get the voltage lower if I played with it some more. I was able to hit 1570/[email protected] in Valley. I ran it a few times with my CPU OC'd to 4.4/4.5ghz.


*4.4ghz 1570/8300*


*4.5ghz 1570/8300*


----------



## syl1979

I have taken some time to make a review for my MSI GTX970 4GT5T OC... Only a couple of reviews for this card, it deserves better

http://www.overclock.net/products/msi-gtx-970-4gd5t-oc-graphics-cards-gtx-970-4gd5t-oc/reviews/7159


----------



## mattisyahu

MSI 4GD5T here. Running molded bios due to throttling right out of the box. Pretty
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *syl1979*
> 
> I have taken some time to make a review for my MSI GTX970 4GT5T OC... Only a couple of reviews for this card, it deserves better
> 
> http://www.overclock.net/products/msi-gtx-970-4gd5t-oc-graphics-cards-gtx-970-4gd5t-oc/reviews/7159


I have the same card, bought on release. Finally got around to messing with the bios and have mine at 1494/8000 (no boost) @1.23. Temps stay in the low 70s (modified fan in bios). Might tweak down the voltage a hair and see how that goes but haven't had any issues thus far. I enjoy this card.


----------



## mstrmind5

Any owners of either the FTW+ or the SSC EVGA GTX 970, could you please tell me any stats on the cards fan rpm and fan speed % to see if mine is correct.

Thanks.


----------



## TGBM

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mstrmind5*
> 
> Any owners of either the FTW+ or the SSC EVGA GTX 970, could you please tell me any stats on the cards fan rpm and fan speed % to see if mine is correct.
> 
> Thanks.


I have the EVGA GTX 970 SC ACX2.0 but its watercooled so I couldn't tell you fan speeds etc but at full load I am getting around 30 degrees if that helps at all.


----------



## mstrmind5

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TGBM*
> 
> I have the EVGA GTX 970 SC ACX2.0 but its watercooled so I couldn't tell you fan speeds etc but at full load I am getting around 30 degrees if that helps at all.


Just need confirmation on the fan rpm, because if mine is accurate, the fans spin up quite high on these models.


----------



## ValValdesky

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TGBM*
> 
> I have the EVGA GTX 970 SC ACX2.0 but its watercooled so I couldn't tell you fan speeds etc but at full load I am getting around 30 degrees if that helps at all.


Are you using stock bios? could you post it here?


----------



## EarlZ

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Hequaqua*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *EarlZ*
> 
> True, with my stock bios 1506 was not possible with 1.212v but with a modded bios 1.200v stable at 1506
> 
> 
> 
> I'm at 1.225/1506/8000. I could probably get the voltage lower if I played with it some more. I was able to hit 1570/[email protected] in Valley. I ran it a few times with my CPU OC'd to 4.4/4.5ghz.
> 
> 
> *4.4ghz 1570/8300*
> 
> 
> *4.5ghz 1570/8300*
Click to expand...

Gonna try 1545 @ 1.200v

EDIT:

Saw a red dot that flashed once after 5mins of Witcher 3 ( Vysnc-off) gonna back down to 1532 and see. I think 1.200v @ 1506 is pretty decent.


----------



## Nightwolf88

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *EarlZ*
> 
> Gonna try 1545 @ 1.200v
> 
> EDIT:
> 
> Saw a red dot that flashed once after 5mins of Witcher 3 ( Vysnc-off) gonna back down to 1532 and see. I think 1.200v @ 1506 is pretty decent.


Could be the VRAM. 8300 is an impressive OC!
And indeed 15** at 1.20 is good, i need at least 1.21 to be rock stable in the 15** range.


----------



## TheBoom

So is the 1.06 patch for Witcher making things worse for anyone else?


----------



## Hequaqua

This is pretty much what I can get out of my MSI GTX970. I ran all three with the same GPU settings(1570/[email protected]). My CPU was OC'd to 4.3ghz.

Firestrike
http://www.3dmark.com/fs/5159652

Firestike Extreme
http://www.3dmark.com/fs/5159720

Firestrike Ultra
Crashed!!

Lowered it to 1570/[email protected]:
Firestrike Ultra
http://www.3dmark.com/fs/5159403

Watching it try to run the Extreme/Ultra was like watching it when I tested with my i3-2130 on just Firestrike...lol

I think now, I might try to pick up another card and run SLI. Maybe the prices will come down a bit in a few months. I'm in no hurry since I game at 1080p.

I could probably get a little more, but I don't see getting that much of a improvement. If my CPU would OC a bit better that would help. Dam Haswell!!!

EDIT: Added the API OVERHEAD TEST 1.2 from 3DMark:
http://www.3dmark.com/3dm/7430776

EDIT 2: Two scores to show just how much you might gain by OC the CPU. Same GPU settings(1570/[email protected])
The CPU is at 4.3ghz and 4.5ghz
http://www.3dmark.com/compare/fs/5159652/fs/5160046


----------



## hurricane28

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Hequaqua*
> 
> This is pretty much what I can get out of my MSI GTX970. I ran all three with the same GPU settings(1570/[email protected]). My CPU was OC'd to 4.3ghz.
> 
> Firestrike
> http://www.3dmark.com/fs/5159652
> 
> Firestike Extreme
> http://www.3dmark.com/fs/5159720
> 
> Firestrike Ultra
> Crashed!!
> 
> Lowered it to 1570/[email protected]:
> Firestrike Ultra
> http://www.3dmark.com/fs/5159403
> 
> Watching it try to run the Extreme/Ultra was like watching it when I tested with my i3-2130 on just Firestrike...lol
> 
> I think now, I might try to pick up another card and run SLI. Maybe the prices will come down a bit in a few months. I'm in no hurry since I game at 1080p.
> 
> I could probably get a little more, but I don't see getting that much of a improvement. If my CPU would OC a bit better that would help. Dam Haswell!!!
> 
> EDIT: Added the API OVERHEAD TEST 1.2 from 3DMark:
> http://www.3dmark.com/3dm/7430776


Some nice scores you got there man, now try to break mine which i posted earlier


----------



## Hequaqua

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *hurricane28*
> 
> Some nice scores you got there man, now try to break mine which i posted earlier


I think this my record.

http://www.3dmark.com/fs/4813714


----------



## KillerBee33

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Hequaqua*
> 
> I think this my record.
> 
> http://www.3dmark.com/fs/4813714


Are you on 350.12 driver?


----------



## KillerBee33

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TheBoom*
> 
> So is the 1.06 patch for Witcher making things worse for anyone else?


Yeap, its twitching now, split second pauses all over, when it came out , FPS was flying a bit but it was more or less smooth, now a frame drop from 60 to 59 is feels like a pause


----------



## Hequaqua

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *KillerBee33*
> 
> Are you on 350.12 driver?


353.06

My highest was done on 350.12.


----------



## m0n4rch

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *flexy123*
> 
> I admit I don't know ALL about how exactly the BIOS & Boost works yet, but I *think* that the first slider is not so much "overriding" but actually setting a limit.
> 
> It's correct that the last entries in the table, like CLK74 are 1281.3mV, the deal if a card doesn't even supply that much voltage, say mine which does a maximum of 1.212V. It NEVER goes to CLK74.
> (Unless you adjust the voltages, in this case for CLK74 then left and right slider 1.212V <---> 1.212V making CLK74 the last usable clock. But of course this I am sure varies depending on card, some cards with a "better" programmable VRM may well be able to supply 1.281 so they CAN actually use the entire table, down to CLK74)
> 
> Another mystery, this just related: I did a lot of testing with modified voltage tables and found (at least for my card) it is better to have my max. boost clock at CLK63 (!!), the default CLK bin it boosts at stock, rather than CLK74. (Even with adjusted voltages). I observed that boosting down from CLK74 doesn't work correctly, it doesn't down-volt correctly It does however if I edit the entire table so that CLK63 is my max clock. (The CLKS "above" (64,65... 74) I just set all at 1.600V so they're basically ignored). This is odd behavior, but it's like that internally the card still wants CLK63 being the highest CLK. (It may again well be that this is different with cards which can supply more voltage).
> 
> **
> 
> The example Hequaqua posted with the last three (the highest three) CLKs at maximum is actually "ok" in a sense that of course you want maximum voltage at those highest clocks where it is most important.
> 
> If you look at the original boost table, it is "odd" since the voltages, the curve is actually smooth with gradual increases and then at the end it is very steep. Means that in the original (!) bios, the drop-off of voltages from CLK74 downwards IMHO is too much, steep....which also can explain why it becomes instable at the lower clocks. It can therefore make sense (like Hequaqua did) set the last few ones at your max and then gradually go down, not as steep as in the original bios. (Simplest is: Last CLK74 at your maximum voltage and then just decrease left slider each time one notch once you go upwards (eg: "down" in CLKs in the table). (So in other words, if you edit the boost table make sure the voltages drop slow/gradually )
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This is my own "personal" BIOS where I have 1.200V as max and as mentioned where my max CLK is at 63, not 74. From hundreds of BIOS this works best for me now.


Hmm. Interesting. At first I thought it's supposed to boost to CLK 74, but you're right, it doesn't. Can you even make it do that? Cause I don't think it will boost to 74 no matter what. From what I've heard, the highest it goes is CLK 68, which happens if you have 80%+ ASIC quality.

When I OC the GPU with software like AB, the overclock is based on maximum CLK the card boosts to. In my case it's CLK 67 (1430), in yours it's CLK 63. Now, we know it's based on ASIC quality, and we know the whole boost table shifts. When it shifts it shifts so that the clock speed I want (1582 Mhz) is CLK 67, so if I add +162 Mhz in AB, this is what happens:



And 1430 + 162 with Afterburner = 1582, which is CLK 67. Voltages at lower clocks also confirm this. Without OC, for 1177 MHz for example, which is CLK 47, voltage range is 950 - 1081 mV. With OC table shifts and 1177 in my case becomes CLK 35, with voltage range 881 - 987 mV. No wonder the GPU is unstable at lower clocks.

So I'm thinking to shift the whole voltage table so that each clock gets the same voltage as without OC. This is what I came up with:

http://i.imgur.com/xN9jEGg.jpg
http://i.imgur.com/NZZdKdi.jpg

voltagemod.zip 138k .zip file


Though I'm not sure if it'll work. I'm hesitant to flash it since it's the whole voltage table I shifted, I'd like to know your opinion first, you already messed with the voltage ranges.


----------



## TheBoom

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *KillerBee33*
> 
> Yeap, its twitching now, split second pauses all over, when it came out , FPS was flying a bit but it was more or less smooth, now a frame drop from 60 to 59 is feels like a pause


Exactly. A lot more stutter.

Not to mention the cutscenes may be well broken with sudden glitches. I have people in the background walking backwards for no reason and some of them doing cross fit training and moonwalks in the air.


----------



## KillerBee33

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Hequaqua*
> 
> 353.06
> 
> My highest was done on 350.12.


My PhysX hasent been over 10.000 with any driver after 347.88


----------



## KillerBee33

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TheBoom*
> 
> Exactly. A lot more stutter.
> 
> Not to mention the cutscenes may be well broken with sudden glitches. I have people in the background walking backwards for no reason and some of them doing cross fit training and moonwalks in the air.


i still have first setup and all the updates installation files will try one by one and see which one made it worse








will report later tonight


----------



## Sycksyde

Just picked up a Gainward Phantom 970 and it seems solid and is nice and quiet, the only issue is it's hitting it's TDP limit and throttling....that's with no overclocking either.


----------



## End3R

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Sycksyde*
> 
> Just picked up a Gainward Phantom 970 and it seems solid and is nice and quiet, the only issue is it's hitting it's TDP limit and throttling....that's with no overclocking either.


Had never heard of this particular model and just googled it. That's a bizarre heatsink design, never seen one like it. It also looks heavy a hell, did you get a backplate?


----------



## Sycksyde

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *End3R*
> 
> Had never heard of this particular model and just googled it. That's a bizarre heatsink design, never seen one like it. It also looks heavy a hell, did you get a backplate?


No backplate but it's actually a very light and short card, gets a little warm though...around 75-79c in Crysis 3


----------



## hurricane28

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Hequaqua*
> 
> I think this my record.
> 
> http://www.3dmark.com/fs/4813714


That is one heck of a score man! congrats, is that with or without a bios mod?


----------



## EarlZ

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Nightwolf88*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *EarlZ*
> 
> Gonna try 1545 @ 1.200v
> 
> EDIT:
> 
> Saw a red dot that flashed once after 5mins of Witcher 3 ( Vysnc-off) gonna back down to 1532 and see. I think 1.200v @ 1506 is pretty decent.
> 
> 
> 
> Could be the VRAM. 8300 is an impressive OC!
> And indeed 15** at 1.20 is good, i need at least 1.21 to be rock stable in the 15** range.
Click to expand...

My VRAM is running at stock


----------



## Hequaqua

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *hurricane28*
> 
> That is one heck of a score man! congrats, is that with or without a bios mod?


I'm pretty sure that was with a mod. I have since went to a different one....a little lower settings across the board.

That was with my CPU OC'd to 4.6ghz as well.


----------



## hurricane28

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Hequaqua*
> 
> I'm pretty sure that was with a mod. *I have since went to a different one....a little lower settings across the board.*
> 
> That was with my CPU OC'd to 4.6ghz as well.


what do you mean by that?

I modded my previous GTX 660ti but never mod my new 970. I am too scared to brick it i guess lol


----------



## Hequaqua

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *hurricane28*
> 
> what do you mean by that?
> 
> I modded my previous GTX 660ti but never mod my new 970. I am too scared to brick it i guess lol


I've used several bios'. I have changed a few things from one to the other, trying to find that sweet spot for my card. I think this is like the 5-6th different version...maybe more than that. Some of them didn't work quite right...some of them were fine. I tried to find the settings that give me good performance in game, but still let me use [email protected]

Right now, I'm at 1506/[email protected] I could probably take the voltage a little lower, but I like the headroom I have if I want to run benchmarks.


----------



## Wirerat

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *hurricane28*
> 
> what do you mean by that?
> 
> I modded my previous GTX 660ti but never mod my new 970. I am too scared to brick it i guess lol


If your already getting 1500mhz core and 8000mhz memory I wouldnt touch the bios. My evga card hits a wall without the power limit raised.


----------



## TheBoom

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Sycksyde*
> 
> No backplate but it's actually a very light and short card, gets a little warm though...around 75-79c in Crysis 3


Seems a bit like my zotac 970. Short pcb cards tend to get hotter for some reason. In the end I went with a AIO watercooling solution to get it to overclock without hitting 92c all the time.


----------



## flexy123

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *m0n4rch*
> 
> Hmm. Interesting. At first I thought it's supposed to boost to CLK 74, but you're right, it doesn't. Can you even make it do that? Cause I don't think it will boost to 74 no matter what. From what I've heard, the highest it goes is CLK 68, which happens if you have 80%+ ASIC quality.


Speaking of my card again (experiences may vary







), yes I CAN make it boost to CLK74 given that the voltages in the entry allow it. (If I set CLK74 on mine to 1.200V <--> 1.200V it well boosts to CLK74)
The problem is not getting it up there (by adjusting the voltages) but how it down-clocks, when it throttles or when you decrease power limit slider in A/B. Even with a "smooth" decreasing table from CLK74 downwards, it jumps down in too big jumps and doesn't decrease voltages correctly until it reaches CLK63 or so, but this is already way too many clocks down from CLK74. Only when I set my maximum boost to CLK63 I can make it down-thottle properly with gradual decreases in voltages.

Yes shifting the table so the new BIOS gets the same voltages as the orginal is good - the original can give you an idea what voltages at what clocks are expected.

What I do, is relatively simple: I know 1.200V is my max voltage which I want give, so I set the last CLK to 1.200V <--> 1.200V (last one always some fixed value). And then just gradually downwards, the left slider ("entry voltage") always one notch down as you go up the table to the lower clocks. And of course you can also check with the original bios where you see the minimum CLK is like 800mV or so, and then adjust the new table like this. And yes you see, there is a large "step" from CLK35 so those get higher voltages while you can leave those up to CLK53 untouched.

I can't say anything about your specific bios, eg. how much volts your card can give, whether you can adjust voltages in AB or not. (Depends on card). Just set your entry where your max clock is to your max. voltage, and then go gradually down (upwards) on the left side, always compare your voltage table/curve that each entry gets sufficient (better more, than less) voltage compared to original. Hope this helps









Edit: When you adjust the voltages, just say to yourself....."CLK37 is now in-fact CLK50" or something like that and then copy over those voltages from the original, egl CLK 50 ----> CLK37 (example) ... and then up in the table with all clocks

HOWEVER, note in my case, for the HIGHEST/MAX clocks I did not take the original values (since they are TOO HIGH, and the curve is also too steep at the end) but used my 1.200V <-> 1.200V as max V. So this needs some fine-tuning that a) you one one hand shift the table and give it higher V and b) adjust it so your real max. V is actually your max V at the end of your table (Wherever your end is, in my case 63). (Or said differently: Do not go by THEIR upper values for the voltage table but adjust the upper CLKS so they go with your card and available V, make the curve less steep than the original)

Sorry I know this all sounds extremely confusing


----------



## hurricane28

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Hequaqua*
> 
> I've used several bios'. I have changed a few things from one to the other, trying to find that sweet spot for my card. I think this is like the 5-6th different version...maybe more than that. Some of them didn't work quite right...some of them were fine. I tried to find the settings that give me good performance in game, but still let me use [email protected]
> 
> Right now, I'm at 1506/[email protected] I could probably take the voltage a little lower, but I like the headroom I have if I want to run benchmarks.


Ah i understand. It can be really tricky to find the sweet spot for a GPU. I remember that i was trying to find a sweet spot for a whole week on my GTX 660 ti which was a very good clocker.

I can play games at 1552 core and 8000 memory. I was running 350.12 last week but i thought that when i install the latest driver my scores are going to be a little bit better but boy what in disappointment...

My highest score was on 353.06 but for some reason the driver kept crashing so i installed the previous one and it had the same exact issue..









So i am back on 350.12 again because that is running fine. I don't know what they are doing with these drivers but their incompetence of making a good driver is becoming the most taxing.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Hequaqua*
> 
> I've used several bios'. I have changed a few things from one to the other, trying to find that sweet spot for my card. I think this is like the 5-6th different version...maybe more than that. Some of them didn't work quite right...some of them were fine. I tried to find the settings that give me good performance in game, but still let me use [email protected]
> 
> Right now, I'm at 1506/[email protected] I could probably take the voltage a little lower, but I like the headroom I have if I want to run benchmarks.


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Wirerat*
> 
> If your already getting 1500mhz core and 8000mhz memory I wouldnt touch the bios. My evga card hits a wall without the power limit raised.


Yeah i can reach over 1500 easily, the max i can get from this card is like 1580 on the core and 8500 on the memory. Yet again this is a good clocker from MSI, from mow on its only MSI GPU's for me


----------



## Wirerat

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *hurricane28*
> 
> Ah i understand. It can be really tricky to find the sweet spot for a GPU. I remember that i was trying to find a sweet spot for a whole week on my GTX 660 ti which was a very good clocker.
> 
> I can play games at 1552 core and 8000 memory. I was running 350.12 last week but i thought that when i install the latest driver my scores are going to be a little bit better but boy what in disappointment...
> 
> My highest score was on 353.06 but for some reason the driver kept crashing so i installed the previous one and it had the same exact issue..
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> So i am back on 350.12 again because that is running fine. I don't know what they are doing with these drivers but their incompetence of making a good driver is becoming the most taxing.
> 
> Yeah i can reach over 1500 easily, the max i can get from this card is like 1580 on the core and 8500 on the memory. *Yet again this is a good clocker from MSI, from mow on its only MSI GPU's for me
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


I had fun in the ol' 660ti club









Msi makes great gpu's. I loved my power edition cards. I went evga this round because of the warranty being good with a water block of installed.

The dual bios also removed all fear of bricking.

I was disappointed with the performance of this card before adding the waterblock. it was 1430mhz out the box but It would throttle to 1460mhz no matter what bios mod or oc I tried.

That was due to evgas poor acx 2.0 vrm cooling. It had completely passive vrm. Pretty sad for a top tier FTW card.

It did come alive with a water block though. I run 1538mhz 1.26v 8000mem. I can get 1508mhz at 1.21v but I see no harm in 1.26v at 45c max


----------



## TheBoom

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *hurricane28*
> 
> So I am back on 350.12 again because that is running fine. I don't know what they are doing with these drivers but their incompetence of making a good driver is becoming the most taxing.


What's funny is this buggy 353.06 drivers were released in conjunction with the 980ti. And since the 970 came out most of the driver releases have either improved or maintained the performance and the stability of the 970, at least for me. Except this latest one.

It's almost as if they deliberately did something with the drivers this time around to narrow the performance gap between the 980ti and the 970 sli. Probably just over-exaggeration and speculation on my part but you never know


----------



## hurricane28

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Wirerat*
> 
> I had fun in the ol' 660ti club
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Msi makes great gpu's. I loved my power edition cards. I went evga this round because of the warranty being good with a water block of installed.
> 
> The dual bios also removed all fear of bricking.
> 
> I was disappointed with the performance of this card before adding the waterblock. it was 1430mhz out the box but It would throttle to 1460mhz no matter what bios mod or oc I tried.
> 
> That was due to evgas poor acx 2.0 vrm cooling. It had completely passive vrm. Pretty sad for a top tier FTW card.
> 
> It did come alive with a water block though. I run 1538mhz 1.26v 8000mem. I can get 1508mhz at 1.21v but I see no harm in 1.26v at 45c max


Oh yes, i had so much fun modding my 660 ti bios and as a matter a fact, you learned me how to mod and flash the bios.

I was very very happy with that card because it was a power edition and the performance was outstanding so was the overclocking.

Well that's the fear i have because i owned once an Asus card and it was a bad overclocker and the build quality was rather poor compare to MSI high end PCB.

I went with MSI and i never want something else because this is the second card that is silent, good looking, performs outstanding and is a good overclocker again. The only downside is the damn warranty sticker on one of those screws to take the cooler off.

I would like to replace the TIM without loosing warranty, i spoke MSI about this matter and they said if there is no modification to the card its okay but some retailers having problems with it.

I can bench at 1580mhz core and 8500mhz memory at 1.26 and it never reaches 70c with decent noise so the cooler on these thing is amazing.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Wirerat*
> 
> I had fun in the ol' 660ti club
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Msi makes great gpu's. I loved my power edition cards. I went evga this round because of the warranty being good with a water block of installed.
> 
> The dual bios also removed all fear of bricking.
> 
> I was disappointed with the performance of this card before adding the waterblock. it was 1430mhz out the box but It would throttle to 1460mhz no matter what bios mod or oc I tried.
> 
> That was due to evgas poor acx 2.0 vrm cooling. It had completely passive vrm. Pretty sad for a top tier FTW card.
> 
> It did come alive with a water block though. I run 1538mhz 1.26v 8000mem. I can get 1508mhz at 1.21v but I see no harm in 1.26v at 45c max


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TheBoom*
> 
> What's funny is this buggy 353.06 drivers were released in conjunction with the 980ti. And since the 970 came out most of the driver releases have either improved or maintained the performance and the stability of the 970, at least for me. Except this latest one.
> 
> It's almost as if they deliberately did something with the drivers this time around to narrow the performance gap between the 980ti and the 970 sli. Probably just over-exaggeration and speculation on my part but you never know


I think you are right, the performance was overall the same with latest drivers except the latest one.. but its not only the 970 that has problems other cards as well have the annoying TDR issue with the last 2 drivers.

Funny thing is is that i got my maximum score on the newest driver but it wasn't stable. I revert back to 350.12 and no more problems. I don't install the newest drivers unless i hear good things about it. IMO its not worth the hassle to reinstall drivers over and over again because of these issues.


----------



## moccor

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Xoriam*
> 
> Nah I didn't get any minimum voltage increases.
> Also I'm not even hitting 70c in firestrike ultra (4k benchmark) The cooler on the G1 is pretty awesome.
> For the SLI setup, i've got a fan blowing on the back of the top card to keep them at pretty much the exact same temps.


Could you post your BIOS please, I'd like to compare it to my undervolt and see if its just my card or my BIOS that increases the low-power/idle voltage


----------



## darkphantom

The has cometh! Snagged an MSI 970 GTX 100 Million Edition over the weekend







and retired the EVGA GTX 680 :'(

Will run it stock for a bit to see how it performs and then you know what time it is...







Anyone know how it OC's on air?

gtx970.PNG 41k .PNG file


----------



## End3R

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *darkphantom*
> 
> The has cometh! Snagged an MSI 970 GTX 100 Million Edition over the weekend
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> and retired the EVGA GTX 680 :'(
> 
> Will run it stock for a bit to see how it performs and then you know what time it is...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Anyone know how it OC's on air?
> 
> gtx970.PNG 41k .PNG file


I haven't OC'd mine yet (haven't had the need to), still stock but it's a fantastic card. Runs cool and quiet, hottest I ever see it get is 70-75c. Also plays anything I can throw at it smoothly @1080p.


----------



## darkphantom

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *End3R*
> 
> I haven't OC'd mine yet (haven't had the need to), still stock but it's a fantastic card. Runs cool and quiet, hottest I ever see it get is 70-75c. Also plays anything I can throw at it smoothly @1080p.


Nice! I'm at 1080P as well but you know, we don't like staying stock for long







just did a mild OC with stock voltage +50/+50


----------



## Hequaqua

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *darkphantom*
> 
> The has cometh! Snagged an MSI 970 GTX 100 Million Edition over the weekend
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> and retired the EVGA GTX 680 :'(
> 
> Will run it stock for a bit to see how it performs and then you know what time it is...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Anyone know how it OC's on air?
> 
> gtx970.PNG 41k .PNG file


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *End3R*
> 
> I haven't OC'd mine yet (haven't had the need to), still stock but it's a fantastic card. Runs cool and quiet, hottest I ever see it get is 70-75c. Also plays anything I can throw at it smoothly @1080p.


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *darkphantom*
> 
> Nice! I'm at 1080P as well but you know, we don't like staying stock for long
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> just did a mild OC with stock voltage +50/+50


I have the MSI GTX970 4g Gaming, basically the same card(no backplate and it's red). Mine OC's pretty well. I am on a modded bios, 1506/[email protected] I don't see temps anywhere near 70°. I stay around 62-63°. I just played BF4 for a few rounds, highest was 61°. If you can hit 1550/8000, then you have a decent card. I haven't seen a big increase in performance over that really. It might help with benchmarks, but only 1-2 fps. I am able to hit 1570/8300 with the same voltage. My cards ASIC is 70.7. I also have no Perfcap reasons in GPU-Z.


----------



## benbenkr

Man, I envy you guys who are hitting 1506 and above with just 1.2/1.22v. I need 1.237v on my MSI 970 Gaming (both normal and golden edition) to even reach 1500.


----------



## EarlZ

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *benbenkr*
> 
> Man, I envy you guys who are hitting 1506 and above with just 1.2/1.22v. I need 1.237v on my MSI 970 Gaming (both normal and golden edition) to even reach 1500.


Luck of the draw but you would think these cards can clock 1607Mhz but it wont I've tried 1.275v

----

I just discovered that the G1 Gaming runs with dual bios but its not switch controlled but depends on where you have the display cables hooked up if its on the left or right side


----------



## Wirerat

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *benbenkr*
> 
> Man, I envy you guys who are hitting 1506 and above with just 1.2/1.22v. I need 1.237v on my MSI 970 Gaming (both normal and golden edition) to even reach 1500.


My card can hit 1508mhz with 1.21v but It scores higher in valley with the voltage at 1.26v. At that voltage the card boosts to 1540mhz.

1.23v is fine as long as temps are good and its not throttling.

These Maxwell cards are still on 28nm. 1.23v is not much voltage at all.


----------



## bluedevil

Just hit this yesterday.


----------



## ValValdesky

Anyone here with a EVGA FTW+ mind sharing the bios?


----------



## Marc79

What a crappy 970 I got, ASIC quality 57.6%, which should be unaccaptable. I'm returning this turd immediately. At stock the final boost is 1190/1202MHz which is a joke, and the card runs at high voltage out of the box. What a pile of crap. Can't hold 1330MHz (final) in Fire Strike, temps never hit 60C with my fan profile.


----------



## darkphantom

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Marc79*
> 
> What a crappy 970 I got, ASIC quality 57.6%, which should be unaccaptable. I'm returning this turd immediately. At stock the final boost is 1190/1202MHz which is a joke, and the card runs at high voltage out of the box. What a pile of crap. Can't hold 1330MHz (final) in Fire Strike, temps never hit 60C with my fan profile.


Damn, sorry to hear that!

Messed around during lunch, hit 200/350 on 110 power and +5mv...temps are hovering around ~70C - might just take the side panel off and see how it does.
Stay tuned!


----------



## VulgarDisplay88

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ValValdesky*
> 
> Anyone here with a EVGA FTW+ mind sharing the bios?


Do you need the first or second bios?

EDIT:

Extracted using GPU-Z. Stock EVGA GTX 970 FTW+ with 67.7% ASIC.

Attached folder with both.

GTX970FTW.zip 352k .zip file


I don't accept responsibility for any damage that may occur from using these files. Use at your own risk.


----------



## Marc79

Can anyone with reference Nvidia or reference (blower) AIB partners or even non-reference GTX 970 post their ASIC quality, but preferably 970 with 'Titan' cooler. I'm trying to see if this low ASIC is just a few or on most Nvidia reference (blower) cards.


----------



## ValValdesky

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *VulgarDisplay88*
> 
> Do you need the first or second bios?
> 
> EDIT:
> 
> Extracted using GPU-Z. Stock EVGA GTX 970 FTW+ with 67.7% ASIC.
> 
> Attached folder with both.
> 
> GTX970FTW.zip 352k .zip file
> 
> 
> I don't accept responsibility for any damage that may occur from using these files. Use at your own risk.


thanks a lot


----------



## Bidu4183

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Marc79*
> 
> Can anyone with reference Nvidia or reference (blower) AIB partners or even non-reference GTX 970 post their ASIC quality, but preferably 970 with 'Titan' cooler. I'm trying to see if this low ASIC is just a few or on most Nvidia reference (blower) cards.


----------



## Marc79

^ is that blower style Nvidia "Titan" cooler one? Either way pretty low ASIC quality too. Mine was a turd.


----------



## KillerBee33

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Marc79*
> 
> Can anyone with reference Nvidia or reference (blower) AIB partners or even non-reference GTX 970 post their ASIC quality, but preferably 970 with 'Titan' cooler. I'm trying to see if this low ASIC is just a few or on most Nvidia reference (blower) cards.


http://cdn.overclock.net/8/84/841a3fa2_GPU-ZASIC.jpeg
With or Without overclock ASIC same as...Reference Design


----------



## Marc79

^ That is a good one, I got a complete garbage card, hence why I returned it faster than I got it. And now I'm hesitant about picking another one, I'm an idiot for selling my 780 Ti...







My reference 980 Ti rips on stock voltage like a beast on the other hand.


----------



## KillerBee33

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Marc79*
> 
> ^ That is a good one, I got a complete garbage card, hence why I returned it faster than I got it. And now I'm hesitant about picking another one, I'm an idiot for selling my 780 Ti...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> My reference 980 Ti rips on stock voltage like a beast on the other hand.


i'm not sure what ASIC is but i don't think you should worry about that, Reason...i have a laptop with GT555m and ASIC on that is 86...to me none of this makes sense so i just go by game Performance


----------



## hamzta09

Seems Nvidia has turned into old ATI... newest driver 353.30 is worse than the previous 3, even more issues and theres no SLI profile for Arkham Knight even though the Description for the driver says so.


----------



## ValValdesky

I rolled back to 347.09 this one is problems free.


----------



## KillerBee33

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ValValdesky*
> 
> I rolled back to 347.09 this one is problems free.


Runs as good as the 353.12 no issues at all. single 970


----------



## ValValdesky

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *KillerBee33*
> 
> Runs as good as the 353.12 no issues at all. single 970


I was having problems with that driver and 356.06 and 352.86 and the icafe 352.94 drive in Valley Engine, my card is stock settings, the driver would stop working for a second and then continue as if nothing happened, there is no error pop up like the "windows recovered" and such like you would normally get, you could only tell the driver crashed because the led on the card shutdowns for a brief moment and the game freezes for a second and then continues like nothing.


----------



## KillerBee33

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ValValdesky*
> 
> I was having problems with that driver and 356.06 and 352.86 and the icafe 352.94 drive in Valley Engine, my card is stock settings, the driver would stop working for a second and then continue as if nothing happened, there is no error pop up like the "windows recovered" and such like you would normally get, you could only tell the driver crashed because the led on the card shutdowns for a brief moment and the game freezes for a second and then continues like nothing.


Have you tried this
Extract Driver and delete everything except these files, use DDU to uninstall Driver completely in safe mode recomended


----------



## KillerBee33

The thing is im on a 330W PSu and my overclock is not as high as every 1 else's but still + 202Core+400Mem and not flashes , no artifacts or crashes , it starts flashing @ +225Core+500Mem


----------



## ValValdesky

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *KillerBee33*
> 
> Have you tried this
> Extract Driver and delete everything except these files, use DDU to uninstall Driver completely in safe mode recomended


I always use DDU also I only install the core driver and Physx


----------



## KillerBee33

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ValValdesky*
> 
> I always use DDU also I only install the core driver and Physx


Hummm... i even got a small PhysX performance boost with 353.30 judging by FireStrike :/


----------



## Marc79

I don't know if Nvidia gave all the good siliocn to AIB partners or what, and left crap for their fancy coolers, anyway I'm in for anther 980 Ti or at least a 980. I have nothing against a 970, the backplate and the cooler is epic, if I only got a decent/good one all would be fine, except I got a complete dud. Better chances to get good card with a 980 probably.


----------



## KillerBee33

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Marc79*
> 
> I don't know if Nvidia gave all the good siliocn to AIB partners or what, and left crap for their fancy coolers, anyway I'm in for anther 980 Ti or at least a 980.


Limited PSU upgrade leaves me no choice but a Stock 980 as the Highest possible upgrade , so thats what i'm gonna do in a month. The 980Ti is well worth the extra 50$ from the 980


----------



## CoreyL4

So I am stable at 1541mhz without touching voltage.

What is the best way/procedure to raise voltage to get a higher clock?

Like what increments or do I just do the +87?


----------



## raisethe3

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *KillerBee33*
> 
> 
> http://cdn.overclock.net/8/84/841a3fa2_GPU-ZASIC.jpeg
> With or Without overclock ASIC same as...Reference Design


I love the look of that card!!! Looking forward to getting one!


----------



## Marc79

The box, the cooler, the backplate, all is epic, especially the box. I wish they concentrated a bit more on the ASIC quality and silicon rather than a fancy box. You will see the box is even better than the card itself...LOL


----------



## hertz9753

Never put your money on ASIC.


----------



## EarlZ

Is there a Gigabyte rep on this thread? Id like to know more about how dual bios on the 970 works


----------



## hertz9753

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *EarlZ*
> 
> Is there a Gigabyte rep on this thread? Id like to know more about how dual bios on the 970 works


I will say no. Their is an EVGA rep on OCN.


----------



## fisher6

Itching to grab a second GTX 970 to add to my loop. Telling myself I should wait for pascal :/


----------



## Nightwolf88

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *fisher6*
> 
> Itching to grab a second GTX 970 to add to my loop. Telling myself I should wait for pascal :/


Do you really need it?
Do you really want it?
Do you have enough money?

If yes on 2/3 questions go buy it









(Now serious, it looks like selling the one 970 you have and buying a 980ti is also a nice option







)

_I will probably sit out till we get real life numbers from pascal before I go pascal or sli 970
Maybe this will change rather quick if i get to buying a 4K display in the future







_

http://www.pcgamer.com/nvidia-geforce-gtx-980-ti-review/
-> There is a SLI 970 in the comparison.


----------



## Jimbags

Thiught you guys might like this 970 custom white cooler. http://www.pccasegear.com/index.php?main_page=product_info&cPath=193_1692&products_id=32244


----------



## Paztak

Is it normal that my card is hitting total power limit on 1340mhz boost clock when I'm playing the witcher 3.
My card is Asus Srtix and power limit slider is at 120% value in AB. That's pretty low boost clock, isn't it?


----------



## syl1979

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Paztak*
> 
> Is it normal that my card is hitting total power limit on 1340mhz boost clock when I'm playing the witcher 3.
> My card is Asus Srtix and power limit slider is at 120% value in AB. That's pretty low boost clock, isn't it?


This +20% is 196W allowed according to the bios of this card. It should be enough to go higher than this...


----------



## Renairy

is anybody elses driver crashing all the time ??
even on desktop ?


----------



## syl1979

Hi,

Some feedback on the behavior of the bios of my MSI 970 4GD5T OC.

First it appears I cannot modify the voltage settings in the bios, I wasn't able to see any changes with my trials...

Regarding Boost states If the card hasn't reached either the Tmax or the TDP max, the card will use under load the PStates P62, P63 and P64
The effective Pstate appears to be chosen by the temperature of the chip.

If Temp < 67 deg , the card is at P64, with voltage 1231mV => high voltage available if the card is watercooled
If temp < 75 deg, the card is at P63, with voltage 1206mV => medium voltage if small load
If temp > 75 deg, the card is at P62, with voltage 1187mV => reduced voltage to limit the heat (needed for this card as the cooling system is quite simple)

One good thing is that it is possible by tuning the voltage with MSI afterburner to force the boost state at P64 (+50mV) or P63 (+30mV)
But it doesn't help much my overclock, as the power draw increases quickly, and I don't want to go over 206W (the original limit is +10% 187W)

One image to summarize :


----------



## darkphantom

Someone had asked for ASIC...

asic.PNG 33k .PNG file


Testing right now but at 250/400 with +5mv









EDIT: ah! spoke too soon =/ had to throttle it back down to 225/350....but now even that is showing me less than 2800 on firestrike ultra

I was up to 3191 on firestrike with decent overclocks....


----------



## Ark-07

Hi all

Why wont nvidia control panel let me choose 1080p 1920by 1080 at more then 60hz? I have benqxl27 inch monitor that can do up to 144hz, at the moment i can either use 1920by1080p at 60hz or 1920by1080 at 100hz+.

None HD mode


1080p wont let me go above 60hz


http://www.msy.com.au/nsw/ultimo/pc-components/14564-gigabyte-n970-g1-gaming-4gd-4g-gtx-970-g1-gaming-pci-e-vga-card.html

Also please share insight into things i should get for my nvidia card I'm about to install the gigabyte overclocking software that came with the card ( i think thats whats on the disk) and msi afterburner if you know of better please let me know thanks a bunch.


----------



## darkphantom

^Just choose PC and do 144hz, I don't know what this "HD" mode is, but the resolution is the same.


----------



## Ark-07

Well I'm assuming the 1080p 1920by1080 applies 1080p? While the 1920by1080 doesn't and that said it wont let me go above 60hz on the 1080p mode


----------



## The Pook

fan had a rattle at 38-42% fan speed, never really was bad and was still super quiet so didnt' think much of it

yesterday the fan died while playing project cars ... RMA time


----------



## darkphantom

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *The Pook*
> 
> fan had a rattle at 38-42% fan speed, never really was bad and was still super quiet so didnt' think much of it
> 
> yesterday the fan died while playing project cars ... RMA time


Wow, damn! that sucks









The OC is meh right now, not sure what to make of it. I've brought it down to 200/400 and it is still unstable...it was fine earlier....how much +mv are okay for the card? I was running at about 10 last test.


----------



## moccor

Had some time to mess with my BIOS again, this time instead of copying all the values from another BIOS I simply changed Memory Clock and values in the Voltage table. This time my card properly downclocks and I achieved my highest Heaven score with 1519Core, 8000Mem, 1.1810v . Gonna see if its game-stable and try to go lower if so.


----------



## darkphantom




----------



## raisethe3

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Marc79*
> 
> The box, the cooler, the backplate, all is epic, especially the box. I wish they concentrated a bit more on the ASIC quality and silicon rather than a fancy box. You will see the box is even better than the card itself...LOL


Forgive me, but what does ASIC mean?


----------



## Hequaqua

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *raisethe3*
> 
> Forgive me, but what does ASIC mean?


Application-specific integrated circuit.


----------



## blaze2210

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *raisethe3*
> 
> Forgive me, but what does ASIC mean?


The ASIC score is supposed to pertain to how well a card is suited to perform a particular task (bitcoin mining is the most common task I see mentioned). People tend to associate this score with how well their card will overclock. From everything I've read on various sites about it, I've seen the majority of people say that the scores don't matter. Meanwhile, another portion of people believe that it's directly tied in to how well (or not) a card will overclock. I personally don't really care about ASIC scores. My current cards are more than 10 percentage points from each other, but they OC the same and take the exact same settings.

It seems people are always looking for some way to determine the ultimate performance of a card based on some number. The only time I've really seen this work out well, is with RAM - since the serial number on the sticks can tell you what type of memory the RAM uses, which in turn can hint at how good of an overclock to expect.


----------



## Renairy

Actually, ASIC quality in general plays a significant role in OC ability.
Including but not limited to, leakage.

The higher the score, the less volt leakage.
In turn, it plays a part in power efficiency also.

Thats just from my experience of owning about 40 GPUs since 2010


----------



## blaze2210

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Renairy*
> 
> Actually, ASIC quality in general plays a significant role in OC ability.
> Including but not limited to, leakage.
> 
> The higher the score, the less volt leakage.
> In turn, it plays a part in power efficiency also.
> 
> Thats just from my experience of owning about 40 GPUs since 2010


That's why I mentioned both "schools of thought" on the matter. I don't care about the ASIC scores, and I don't participate in either of those sides. If my cards have high ASICs, cool. If not, oh well. I'm going to take them as far as I can either way, so it doesn't really matter much to me.


----------



## raisethe3

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Hequaqua*
> 
> Application-specific integrated circuit.


Thanks for the answer.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *blaze2210*
> 
> The ASIC score is supposed to pertain to how well a card is suited to perform a particular task (bitcoin mining is the most common task I see mentioned). People tend to associate this score with how well their card will overclock. From everything I've read on various sites about it, I've seen the majority of people say that the scores don't matter. Meanwhile, another portion of people believe that it's directly tied in to how well (or not) a card will overclock. I personally don't really care about ASIC scores. My current cards are more than 10 percentage points from each other, but they OC the same and take the exact same settings.
> 
> It seems people are always looking for some way to determine the ultimate performance of a card based on some number. The only time I've really seen this work out well, is with RAM - since the serial number on the sticks can tell you what type of memory the RAM uses, which in turn can hint at how good of an overclock to expect.


Thanks for the detailed answer. I have no plans on overclocking the new card anyways.


----------



## blaze2210

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *raisethe3*
> 
> Thanks for the answer.
> Thanks for the detailed answer. I have no plans on overclocking the new card anyways.


Yep, no worries!


----------



## darkphantom

So looks like this is the sweet spot for my card:

Core: +25mV
Power: 110%
Temp Limit: 80C (non issue since temps are hovering in the low 70s)

Core Clock:+180MHz
Memory: +440MHz

Final clocks:

Core:1534 MHz
Memory:1973 MHz










btw, is this okay to use for gaming...or should I clock it a bit lower for daily use?


----------



## moccor

Sometimes lowering voltage is better than adding voltage. Maybe I have a card with good silicon, but I leave power limit at stock and I am lowering voltage. I've ran Heaven, Fire Strike (not extreme, I don't own it) and FF w/e Heavensward with no crashes or perf cap. I'm gonna try 1.162mV now

If there is no fan attached to the GPU's board and it is increasing and decreasing fan speed %, is it kinda giving power to something that isn't being used? Would setting all the values to 0, resulting in constant 0% fan speed reduce TDP?


----------



## KillerBee33

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *raisethe3*
> 
> Thanks for the answer.
> Thanks for the detailed answer. I have no plans on overclocking the new card anyways.


LOL that's what she said







just wait till the first FPS drop u'll be back here







My suggestion, get STOCK CLOCKS 1050-1051 and if you decide you need boost do it yourself ,
Most people got the factory SC SSC and OC's and by looking around these are the people who have driver crashes straight from update. But it's just me


----------



## moccor

Tried 1143mV with 1519Core and 8000Mem, it finally crashed on Heaven and FF:Heavensward. Gonna continue using 1162mV for gaming for a while to see if its 100% stable


----------



## EarlZ

Those are really low voltages, my card can only do 1.200v 1506. I tried 1.187v and it crashed outright!


----------



## raisethe3

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *KillerBee33*
> 
> LOL that's what she said
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> just wait till the first FPS drop u'll be back here
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> My suggestion, get STOCK CLOCKS 1050-1051 and if you decide you need boost do it yourself ,
> Most people got the factory SC SSC and OC's and by looking around these are the people who have driver crashes straight from update. But it's just me


The thing is, I've never overclocked a video card before, nor do I know how to overclock one. If you look at my rig, I am running an EVGA 8800GT which is at stock and never even bother to touch it. I've only played with the fan speed since temps were getting hot. This is the truth.









Are you saying that at stock speed, games don't run well on these cards?


----------



## KillerBee33

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *raisethe3*
> 
> The thing is, I've never overclocked a video card before, nor do I know how to overclock one. If you look at my rig, I am running an EVGA 8800GT which is at stock and never even bother to touch it. I've only played with the fan speed since temps were getting hot. This is the truth.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Are you saying that at stock speed, games don't run well on these cards?


Most games Ultra @ 1080p some [email protected] 1440p and few Ultra @ 2160p, the thing is.....when you see 1440p you don't want to go back to 1080








For example the Witcher 3 runs 38-60 FPS @1080p Ultra NO HAIRWORKS on stock, and steady 60 with few drops no lower than 50 with a slight overclock ...
with my setup that's what i see.


----------



## moccor

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *EarlZ*
> 
> Those are really low voltages, my card can only do 1.200v 1506. I tried 1.187v and it crashed outright!


Yeah there is also a voltage between 1162 and 1143, but I am just going to make sure 1162 is perfect before going lower.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *raisethe3*
> 
> The thing is, I've never overclocked a video card before, nor do I know how to overclock one. If you look at my rig, I am running an EVGA 8800GT which is at stock and never even bother to touch it. I've only played with the fan speed since temps were getting hot. This is the truth.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Are you saying that at stock speed, games don't run well on these cards?


I only just started doing my own voltage adjustments and BIOS settings, it really is extremely easy to do what you want, despite the many confusion settings in Maxwell BIOS Tweaker. And no he just meant the GTX 970 overclock very well and easily.


----------



## Ark-07

REPEAT-1 (confusion)

Hi all

Why wont Nvidia control panel let me choose 1080p 1920by 1080 at more then 60hz? I have benqxl27 inch monitor that can do up to 144hz, at the moment i can either use 1920by1080p at 60hz or 1920by1080 at 100hz+. What I'm also wondering, whether 1920by1080 resolution is actually 1080p anyway? I'm confused and Ive re-posted this thank you for any clarification anyone gives.









None HD mode or is that resolution HD?


What about this mode cant do more then 60hz on it?


----------



## WiLd FyeR

Maybe you are using VGA connection?


----------



## Ark-07

I'm using a display port cable can anyone here select the ultra hd mode at more then 60hz? Anyone please help me with this issue information on the previous page.


----------



## Nightwolf88

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *moccor*
> 
> Tried 1143mV with 1519Core and 8000Mem, it finally crashed on Heaven and FF:Heavensward. Gonna continue using 1162mV for gaming for a while to see if its 100% stable


Wow that are sweet low voltages!

What is your ASIC quality?


----------



## Mandeep Singh

EDIT. hello bro's,
just installed windows 10 10130,
but overclocking getting failed, at windows at stable was core:1464mhz, and mem 8200mhz,
but now crashing/freeze, plus heaven benchmark also not working properly(mhz are getting down)
how much you stable at windows 10(i know all hardware are diff.)


----------



## moccor

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Nightwolf88*
> 
> Wow that are sweet low voltages!
> 
> What is your ASIC quality?


It's only 70.9%, which isn't special at all. I doubt my GPU is the only one that can be stable while undervolted+overclocked, from what I seen most people just copied over values from other BIOS' and raised power limits because "Maxwell". I attached my BIOS, everything is stock except memory clock and voltages and it works perfectly fine for me so far

1162mVGM204.zip 136k .zip file


----------



## darkphantom

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mandeep Singh*
> 
> EDIT. hello bro's,
> just installed windows 10 10130,
> but overclocking getting failed, at windows at stable was core:1464mhz, and mem 8200mhz,
> but now crashing/freeze, plus heaven benchmark also not working properly(mhz are getting down)
> how much you stable at windows 10(i know all hardware are diff.)


Windows 10? I haven't even tried windows 8!







Will wait for official release before I pull the trigger.


----------



## CoreyL4

So I am stable at 1541mhz without touching voltage.

What is the best way/procedure to raise voltage to get a higher clock?

Like what increments or do I just do the +87?


----------



## raisethe3

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *KillerBee33*
> 
> Most games Ultra @ 1080p some [email protected] 1440p and few Ultra @ 2160p, the thing is.....when you see 1440p you don't want to go back to 1080
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> For example the Witcher 3 runs 38-60 FPS @1080p Ultra NO HAIRWORKS on stock, and steady 60 with few drops no lower than 50 with a slight overclock ...
> with my setup that's what i see.


The thing is, I play on a 1680x1050 monitor with no intentions to upgrade.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *moccor*
> 
> Yeah there is also a voltage between 1162 and 1143, but I am just going to make sure 1162 is perfect before going lower.
> I only just started doing my own voltage adjustments and BIOS settings, it really is extremely easy to do what you want, despite the many confusion settings in Maxwell BIOS Tweaker. And no he just meant the GTX 970 overclock very well and easily.


It sounds easy, but it reality its hard for me.


----------



## KillerBee33

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *raisethe3*
> 
> The thing is, I play on a 1680x1050 monitor with no intentions to upgrade.
> It sounds easy, but it reality its hard for me.


With DSR "if you dont know,check it out" you dont need a 4K monitor. Most High end gaming monitors are 1440p and 144Hz


----------



## End3R

1440p and 4k are so over rated. Are they better? Sure. But 1080p is still perfectly fine and still looks beautiful.

Why are they over rated? Because it's the only way to justify spending $600+ on your graphics card/s alone.


----------



## Marc79

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *raisethe3*
> 
> Thanks for the answer.
> Thanks for the detailed answer. I have no plans on overclocking the new card anyways.


Why not, free performance boost.


----------



## KillerBee33

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *End3R*
> 
> 1440p and 4k are so over rated. Are they better? Sure. But 1080p is still perfectly fine and still looks beautiful.
> 
> Why are they over rated? Because it's the only way to justify spending $600+ on your graphics card/s alone.


Well, i really dont want to start







but how are they over rated when they are in fact being rated as we speak , 4K gaming is still in development, lol just because few GPU's can handle it does not mean its OLD news. 1080p acceptable ? yes in few games! I'm a Borderland fan so that 1440p makes [email protected] Load of a Difference


----------



## End3R

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *KillerBee33*
> 
> Well, i really dont want to start
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> but how are they over rated when they are in fact being rated as we speak , 4K gaming is still in development, lol just because few GPU's can handle it does not mean its OLD news. 1080p acceptable ? yes in few games! I'm a Borderland fan so that 1440p makes [email protected] Load of a Difference


It doesn't make THAT much of a difference though. I'm not saying it isn't better, but It's marginal at best and certainly not worth the performance hit. I highly doubt 1080p will ever stop being the gold standard for the intended resolution for any games/movies to be viewed at for at least another 10 years or however long it takes for them to release the next gen of consoles.

Resolutions above 1080p and sub-par optimization in games is being pushed by nvidia/amd because it's the only reason they will continue to sell cards in the coming years. My 970 is better than what an xbox one/ps4 have, and they are not upgradable. How long was the ps3/360 around before the next gen? 6-9 years.

That means that for the next 5-10 years you can expect all games to be developed within the technological confines of that tech. Sure the games near the end of the stretch will be looking better due to developers having better understanding of the tech and knowing how much they can push the limits based off experience. But that still means that all the games for the foreseeable future will be designed with the intention of being able to run on hardware less powerful than what I have RIGHT NOW.

So, the only way to push the boundaries at that point is increasing the resolution just to say you can.

If developers* started optimizing again and not just saying "oh well they'll just have to buy 2x 4gb cards to get a good experience". And if people stayed @1080, then there would be absolutely no reason to buy any of the cards that they will be producing in the next 10 years.

* And when I say developers, I clearly don't mean all of them. There are some fantastically optimized games out there, but the trend for AAA titles as of late has been a resounding, oh well, it gives them a reason to buy newer cards.


----------



## Wirerat

My son got my 970 and water block and I got strix 980 with EK block from a friend cheap.

The 980 club is dead compared to this thread. The good price on the 970 means this thread is always jumping lol.


----------



## Paztak

Those who says that they have stable oc, have you really played witcher 3 without fps - limit?
Because and don't believe that you can play it let's say 1500mhz core without any throttling.

I've been testing my card a lot and I can't go higher than 1329mhz on core boost clock if I play witcher 3 without fps - limit.
Card will throttle because card is hitting to total power limit. Is there anyone who have really tested his card with Witcher 3?

I don't believe that my card suck that much what it come to overclocking. I just think those 1500mhz "stable" oc - results aren't exactly stable ocs.


----------



## Mr-Dark

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Paztak*
> 
> Those who says that they have stable oc, have you really played witcher 3 without fps - limit?
> Because and don't believe that you can play it let's say 1500mhz core without any throttling.
> 
> I've been testing my card a lot and I can't go higher than 1329mhz on core boost clock if I play witcher 3 without fps - limit.
> Card will throttle because card is hitting to total power limit. Is there anyone who have really tested his card with Witcher 3?
> 
> I don't believe that my card suck that much what it come to overclocking. I just think those 1500mhz "stable" oc - results aren't exactly stable ocs.


Im using this to test my stable oc the witcher 3 without fps limit + hairwork is beast for test stable oc

my 970s G1 oc to 1506mhz from the bios and the voltage hard lock to 1.22v and the Boost disable i have no problem with stability at all

the G1 is beast in TDP even with 1500mhz im using 100% TDP max i see 88% in 3Dmark and around 85% in the witcher 3


----------



## Nightwolf88

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Paztak*
> 
> Those who says that they have stable oc, have you really played witcher 3 without fps - limit?
> Because and don't believe that you can play it let's say 1500mhz core without any throttling.
> 
> I've been testing my card a lot and I can't go higher than 1329mhz on core boost clock if I play witcher 3 without fps - limit.
> Card will throttle because card is hitting to total power limit. Is there anyone who have really tested his card with Witcher 3?
> 
> I don't believe that my card suck that much what it come to overclocking. I just think those 1500mhz "stable" oc - results aren't exactly stable ocs.


Witcher 3:
3 Hours stable at 1530-1582 @ 1.21 - 1.26 (Depends on temps. With my current bios i get some changing speeds between 50 - 65 °C)

1 Hour stable at 1607 - 1620 @ 1.281 (when i use my max oc profile, didn't test longer because i don't like the coil whine







)

And another 8+ hours stable with v-sync on. Yes i like to play with it on because of the coil wine and also the max frames i get isn't that much above 60 ( 58- 80) to justify playing with it of.

Can't test/play more at the moment because i'm to busy







(I do run a custom bios! disclaimer: careful if you start with these things)
I also run Windows 10 build 10130 and that last Nvidia drivers is BAD! (352.84)

Maybe i'm just lucky or you need to tweak your settings more or maybe your PSU has to much ripple?
Looking at the numbers almost all cards in a decent system should reach 1400 easy.

*EDIT*: _Now i think about it some more, i'm probably not a good measure to compare with. Since i went full on with my bios mod to minimize throttling. I configured it so when it did throttle it would never go below 1500. Because it got an absurd one step throttle somewhere around 63 °C_


----------



## benbenkr

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Paztak*
> 
> Those who says that they have stable oc, have you really played witcher 3 without fps - limit?
> Because and don't believe that you can play it let's say 1500mhz core without any throttling.
> 
> I've been testing my card a lot and I can't go higher than 1329mhz on core boost clock if I play witcher 3 without fps - limit.
> Card will throttle because card is hitting to total power limit. Is there anyone who have really tested his card with Witcher 3?
> 
> I don't believe that my card suck that much what it come to overclocking. I just think those 1500mhz "stable" oc - results aren't exactly stable ocs.


Err... running at 1519/7800 here on Witcher 3 at 1440p, unlimited fps. Only in Novigrad and for some odd reason, the Freya Gardens in Skellige do my frames drop below 60. I have over 78 hours of playtime (proven here) and *not once* have my 970s throttled due to power limit, temp limit or voltage limit.

*EDIT

Settings are all ultra with custom shadows (I set all the cascadeshadow to 2.5 in the .ini, so it's higher than ultra), custom mipmap bias (higher than ultra), foliage distance at high. Hairworks disabled, in-game AA disabled but I use SweetFX + Reshade for Luma Sharpen and SMAA which is more demanding than the in-game AA setting.


----------



## Nightwolf88

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *moccor*
> 
> It's only 70.9%, which isn't special at all. I doubt my GPU is the only one that can be stable while undervolted+overclocked, from what I seen most people just copied over values from other BIOS' and raised power limits because "Maxwell". I attached my BIOS, everything is stock except memory clock and voltages and it works perfectly fine for me so far
> 
> 1162mVGM204.zip 136k .zip file


Thanks! When i get some free time will try to tweak mine some more








My ASIC is only 64,9 % and if I remember correctly the best i got was 1480 @ 1.175. For 1500 combined with memory overclock 1.18 wasn't fully stable.

I did could run 1291 @ 1.025


----------



## EarlZ

Are red flashing artifacts indicative of a chip limit or just needs more volts? Im trying for 1557 ( memory is at stock)


----------



## Paztak

And what about those who have stock bios?
benbenkr do you have modded bios?
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Nightwolf88*
> 
> Looking at the numbers almost all cards in a decent system should reach 1400 easy.


Yes, I have noticed that also... so what the hell is going on with my card...

Can drivers mess up total power limit indicator some how or can it make card draw more power? If I remember right the problems did start when I upgraded my drivers to version 353.06 from 350.12 version. First night when witcher 3 was released I was happily at constant 1500mhz, but after driver upgrading I had to go down to 1329mhz to stop throttling.


----------



## benbenkr

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Paztak*
> 
> And what about those who have stock bios?
> benbenkr do you have modded bios?
> Yes, I have noticed that also... so what the hell is going on with my card...
> 
> Can drivers mess up total power limit indicator some how or can it make card draw more power? If I remember right the problems did start when I upgraded my drivers to version 353.06 from 350.12 version. First night when witcher 3 was released I was happily at constant 1500mhz, but after driver upgrading I had to go down to 1329mhz to stop throttling.


Yes I modded the vbios for my cards.

Drivers can in fact mess with certain OC timings, this is why I've never suggested for anyone to go all-out on their OC. Always leave a little bit of headroom. I can hit 1550/8000 with my cards back on 344.16, I only finally updated to 352.86 because of Witcher 3. But on the same exact game that I play regularly which is Dota 2, my cards weren't stable at those settings. Drop it back down to 1519/7800 and it's been fine all the way.

Seriously though, only update a driver if you're facing issues. As in issues where the game is crashing and giving odd artifacts. In my case, 344.16 was causing shadows and AO to pop in and out rapidly on Witcher 3, so I had no choice to update. I've been sticking with this mantra since 2004 and drivers has barely ever caused me any headache.

Oh and please don't install GFE. It's like uplay, a type of cancer for your PC.


----------



## Wirerat

Is the strix 970 voltage locked to 1.212v like my strix 980 is?

I just found it odd considering my evga 970 FTW can go to 1.26v out the box with ab and 1.31v with bios mod.


----------



## stjepanj

Hy all, my "strix" 970 burn like a charm on 1500mhz for core and 2150mhz on memory, i see that not too much 970 hit that oc on memory? sry for bad english!


----------



## AngryGoldfish

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *stjepanj*
> 
> Hy all, my "strix" 970 burn like a charm on 1500mhz for core and 2150mhz on memory, i see that not too much 970 hit that oc on memory? sry for bad english!


No, not meant memory chips on the 970 can reach that high. Great overclock. 1500Mhz is quite good as well. That's pretty much the sweet spot.


----------



## mstrmind5

Looking to get my first ever GPU for 1080p 60Hz AAA gaming, so feedback appreciated. Two limiting factors are my PSU (Cooler Master V450S, 36A on 12v = 432w and fan noise, has to be a quiet card). Based on this I'm leaning to the 970 series (alternative suggestions welcome), so here I am. I know I've probably picked the wrong time in the release cycle to do this, but I don't think I can wait much longer than a month more before buying.

Narrowed it down to either the MSI Gaming or the G1 Gaming 970's. I know of the pro/cons, but still torn based on the fan sound/noise and temps (vrm temps as well - important?).

G1 owners, did gigabyte ever release a zero fan mode (or a lower fan rpm profile through an updated bios - if that's possible) similar to what they have on both the 960 and 980 ti? Also any feedback on gaming fan rpm/temps/sound or noise in a closed case similar to a Fractal R4. My case sits on my desk about 50 cm away. Anyone usuing a custom fan curve, how's that been working for you?

MSI gaming owners, similar question about the fan rpm/temps/noise during gaming. Also how does the absence of a backplate affect it and any word on the vrm temps - possibly with HWiNFO, but not sure how acurate that is.

Are these sound tests accurate with volume at max with headphones 



or is this more accurate for the G1 (although it's a 980 ti cooler) 




I love the cooling solution on the G1 card - overall temps and especially the vrms (pay attention all other brands), it's just that I'm a stickler for quieter components. That's why I'm considering the MSI gaming as an alternative. Or suggest something else entirely.

Thanks!


----------



## moccor

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *benbenkr*
> 
> Oh and please don't install GFE. It's like uplay, a type of cancer for your PC.


I love GFE haha, the shadow record is very handy if you like to record good moments in PvP games


----------



## ValValdesky

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mstrmind5*
> 
> Looking to get my first ever GPU for 1080p 60Hz AAA gaming, so feedback appreciated. Two limiting factors are my PSU (Cooler Master V450S, 36A on 12v = 432w and fan noise, has to be a quiet card). Based on this I'm leaning to the 970 series (alternative suggestions welcome), so here I am. I know I've probably picked the wrong time in the release cycle to do this, but I don't think I can wait much longer than a month more before buying.
> 
> Narrowed it down to either the MSI Gaming or the G1 Gaming 970's. I know of the pro/cons, but still torn based on the fan sound/noise and temps (vrm temps as well - important?).
> 
> G1 owners, did gigabyte ever release a zero fan mode (or a lower fan rpm profile through an updated bios - if that's possible) similar to what they have on both the 960 and 980 ti? Also any feedback on gaming fan rpm/temps/sound or noise in a closed case similar to a Fractal R4. My case sits on my desk about 50 cm away. Anyone usuing a custom fan curve, how's that been working for you?
> 
> MSI gaming owners, similar question about the fan rpm/temps/noise during gaming. Also how does the absence of a backplate affect it and any word on the vrm temps - possibly with HWiNFO, but not sure how acurate that is.
> 
> Are these sound tests accurate with volume at max with headphones
> 
> 
> 
> or is this more accurate for the G1 (although it's a 980 ti cooler)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I love the cooling solution on the G1 card - overall temps and especially the vrms (pay attention all other brands), it's just that I'm a stickler for quieter components. That's why I'm considering the MSI gaming as an alternative. Or suggest something else entirely.
> 
> Thanks!


The G1 970 is louder than the MSI, you will notice the sound once the fans hit 2600rpm but honestly mine never goes that high while gaming.
The G1 980Ti fans are louder than the G1 970 but that is because the fans on the G1 970 are 3200rpm while the ones on the G1 980ti are 4200.

You can mod the silent mode in the bios of the G1 970.


----------



## reev3r

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mstrmind5*
> 
> Looking to get my first ever GPU for 1080p 60Hz AAA gaming, so feedback appreciated. Two limiting factors are my PSU (Cooler Master V450S, 36A on 12v = 432w and fan noise, has to be a quiet card). Based on this I'm leaning to the 970 series (alternative suggestions welcome), so here I am. I know I've probably picked the wrong time in the release cycle to do this, but I don't think I can wait much longer than a month more before buying.
> 
> Narrowed it down to either the MSI Gaming or the G1 Gaming 970's. I know of the pro/cons, but still torn based on the fan sound/noise and temps (vrm temps as well - important?).
> 
> G1 owners, did gigabyte ever release a zero fan mode (or a lower fan rpm profile through an updated bios - if that's possible) similar to what they have on both the 960 and 980 ti? Also any feedback on gaming fan rpm/temps/sound or noise in a closed case similar to a Fractal R4. My case sits on my desk about 50 cm away. Anyone usuing a custom fan curve, how's that been working for you?
> 
> MSI gaming owners, similar question about the fan rpm/temps/noise during gaming. Also how does the absence of a backplate affect it and any word on the vrm temps - possibly with HWiNFO, but not sure how acurate that is.
> 
> Are these sound tests accurate with volume at max with headphones
> 
> 
> 
> or is this more accurate for the G1 (although it's a 980 ti cooler)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I love the cooling solution on the G1 card - overall temps and especially the vrms (pay attention all other brands), it's just that I'm a stickler for quieter components. That's why I'm considering the MSI gaming as an alternative. Or suggest something else entirely.
> 
> Thanks!


I own the G1 Gaming 970 and I LOVE IT! That being said, though I personally do not feel the need, due to the relatively quiet card in comparison to other ambient noise, there is a simple way to enable a zero-dB mode on it following this guide:


Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


----------



## Xoriam

Very strange what some of you are reporting about G1 Fan noise, mine are pretty silent untill 90-100% speed.

even then they are quieter than my EVGA when it's running at 50% speed.
now thats a loud card, i can't even fully overclock it due to only being able to turning the fans up to 50%
sucks too because that EVGA card clocks really nice, and has samsung memory U_U


----------



## End3R

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mstrmind5*
> 
> Looking to get my first ever GPU for 1080p 60Hz AAA gaming, so feedback appreciated. Two limiting factors are my PSU (Cooler Master V450S, 36A on 12v = 432w and fan noise, has to be a quiet card). Based on this I'm leaning to the 970 series (alternative suggestions welcome), so here I am. I know I've probably picked the wrong time in the release cycle to do this, but I don't think I can wait much longer than a month more before buying.
> 
> Narrowed it down to either the MSI Gaming or the G1 Gaming 970's. I know of the pro/cons, but still torn based on the fan sound/noise and temps (vrm temps as well - important?).
> 
> G1 owners, did gigabyte ever release a zero fan mode (or a lower fan rpm profile through an updated bios - if that's possible) similar to what they have on both the 960 and 980 ti? Also any feedback on gaming fan rpm/temps/sound or noise in a closed case similar to a Fractal R4. My case sits on my desk about 50 cm away. Anyone usuing a custom fan curve, how's that been working for you?
> 
> MSI gaming owners, similar question about the fan rpm/temps/noise during gaming. Also how does the absence of a backplate affect it and any word on the vrm temps - possibly with HWiNFO, but not sure how acurate that is.
> 
> Are these sound tests accurate with volume at max with headphones
> 
> 
> 
> or is this more accurate for the G1 (although it's a 980 ti cooler)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I love the cooling solution on the G1 card - overall temps and especially the vrms (pay attention all other brands), it's just that I'm a stickler for quieter components. That's why I'm considering the MSI gaming as an alternative. Or suggest something else entirely.
> 
> Thanks!


I have the MSI and it's very quiet. Also it seemed like you are under the impression the MSI models don't come with backplates, but there is a model that does.

http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16814127850


----------



## Paztak

Yep....

The card is throttling even at stock overclocks, so I need to flash my bios.
Can someone who is more advanced with editing bios configurations provide me Asus STRIX GTX 970 bios (or bios which is working with asus cards) where total power limit is increased some where near 250W or some other safe but higher limit. I would appreciate that a lot!


----------



## Ark-07

I just got my gtx 970 im scared to overclock like you guys maybe when i buy witcher three next week i hope i can get 100frames in it and if i cant then ill turn down aa settings.

Just to have handy and installed what overclocking programs do you guys have? I have the gigabyte oc guru and msi afterburner but msi afterburner isn't showing my base speeds like it did my old HD7970 so I don't wanna mess with it.

http://www.msy.com.au/nsw/ultimo/pc-components/14564-gigabyte-n970-g1-gaming-4gd-4g-gtx-970-g1-gaming-pci-e-vga-card.html

Update: I forgot to mention the card makes a buzzing sound when working harder is that normal? I'm quite certain its not anything else.


----------



## End3R

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ark-07*
> 
> Update: I forgot to mention the card makes a buzzing sound when working harder is that normal? I'm quite certain its not anything else.


That's more than likely the "coil whine" some people talk about. From what I hear, running valley or some other benchmark over and over for awhile will reduce it.


----------



## Paztak

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Paztak*
> 
> Yep....
> 
> The card is throttling even at stock overclocks, so I need to flash my bios.
> Can someone who is more advanced with editing bios configurations provide me Asus STRIX GTX 970 bios (or bios which is working with asus cards) where total power limit is increased some where near 250W or some other safe but higher limit. I would appreciate that a lot!


Well...

If the card is connected by one 6+2 pin PCI Express power cable, is the maximum rated draw only 150watts? And pcie gives 75w so, it's 225w, right? So the real reason for my poor overclocking result is that cable... There's no point to mod my bios.. Or what is the maximum power limit when power target is 120%, is it under 225w? If I recall right it's something like 195w, so basically I can add 30w to reach 225w which is the maximum draw for one 6+2 cable (+pcie).

Why do I always have to learn the hard way... Should bought some other card









Anyways, I'm willing to test that bios where total power limit is at 225w, so I can get more than 1329mhz out of this card.


----------



## Ark-07

Hi all

So i can either buy another gtx 970 and motherboard as my current one only has one pciex16 3.0 slot and the others are x4 3.0. Or upgrade my CPU and ram or even a better graphics card and sell the one i just got I'm not sure what to do. Are two gtx 970's gonna get me 100fps on the highest setting till next January? Its called sli for nvidia right? So if you had $1000 to upgrade the system below what would you do? Everything in this system is a week old expect the motherboard, hard drive and cpu.

Operating System
Windows 7 Home Premium 64-bit SP1
CPU
Intel Core i7 3770 @ 3.40GHz ~ 3.90GHz 27 °C
Ivy Bridge 22nm Technology
RAM
16.0GB Dual-Channel DDR3 @ 800MHz (11-11-11-28)
Motherboard
Gigabyte Technology Co., Ltd. Z77-HD3 (Intel Core i7-3770 CPU @ 3.40GHz ~ 3.90Ghz) 28 °C
Graphics
BenQ XL2720Z ([email protected])
Philips 244EL ([email protected])
4095MB NVIDIA GeForce GTX 970 (Gigabyte) 27 °C
Storage
1863GB Seagate ST2000DM001-1CH164 ATA Device (SATA) 30 °C
Optical Drives
ATAPI iHBS312 2 ATA Device
Audio
Realtek High Definition Audio

power supply
http://www.msy.com.au/pc-components/12171-antec-hcg-620m-620w-high-current-gamer-modular-gaming-psu.html


----------



## syl1979

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Paztak*
> 
> Well...
> 
> If the card is connected by one 6+2 pin PCI Express power cable, is the maximum rated draw only 150watts? And pcie gives 75w so, it's 225w, right? So the real reason for my poor overclocking result is that cable... There's no point to mod my bios.. Or what is the maximum power limit when power target is 120%, is it under 225w? If I recall right it's something like 195w, so basically I can add 30w to reach 225w which is the maximum draw for one 6+2 cable (+pcie).
> 
> Why do I always have to learn the hard way... Should bought some other card
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Anyways, I'm willing to test that bios where total power limit is at 225w, so I can get more than 1329mhz out of this card.


The Strixx bios should be 163W / 196W. If modding the bios I would change to 196W / 210W first.... The 163W is very low so by increasing it you will be sure to avoid any throttle at base frequency while remaining in safe zone. And after make some software overclocking trials at +210W and check the behavior...

One question , when you speak of throttle it is with which software ? The best is to try some gaming representative bench like unigine heaven, or check while gaming...

My MSI also has a theoretical 225W, with bios modded to 206W max. I can achieve a stable 1486/8300 at 1.187v in Unigine Heaven (of course throttling on furmark...). I could get 1499 on core if the cooling was better (reducing on state due to temp >75 deg,)


----------



## AngryGoldfish

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mstrmind5*
> 
> Looking to get my first ever GPU for 1080p 60Hz AAA gaming, so feedback appreciated. Two limiting factors are my PSU (Cooler Master V450S, 36A on 12v = 432w and fan noise, has to be a quiet card). Based on this I'm leaning to the 970 series (alternative suggestions welcome), so here I am. I know I've probably picked the wrong time in the release cycle to do this, but I don't think I can wait much longer than a month more before buying.
> 
> Narrowed it down to either the MSI Gaming or the G1 Gaming 970's. I know of the pro/cons, but still torn based on the fan sound/noise and temps (vrm temps as well - important?).
> 
> G1 owners, did gigabyte ever release a zero fan mode (or a lower fan rpm profile through an updated bios - if that's possible) similar to what they have on both the 960 and 980 ti? Also any feedback on gaming fan rpm/temps/sound or noise in a closed case similar to a Fractal R4. My case sits on my desk about 50 cm away. Anyone usuing a custom fan curve, how's that been working for you?
> 
> MSI gaming owners, similar question about the fan rpm/temps/noise during gaming. Also how does the absence of a backplate affect it and any word on the vrm temps - possibly with HWiNFO, but not sure how acurate that is.
> 
> Are these sound tests accurate with volume at max with headphones
> 
> 
> 
> or is this more accurate for the G1 (although it's a 980 ti cooler)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I love the cooling solution on the G1 card - overall temps and especially the vrms (pay attention all other brands), it's just that I'm a stickler for quieter components. That's why I'm considering the MSI gaming as an alternative. Or suggest something else entirely.
> 
> Thanks!


I have a G1 970 and an R4 case.

No zero decibel fan mode was released with the G1 Gaming. At idle, the card is not silent, but by no means is it obtrusive or irritating, and I'm quite picky about silence. Under load the card is noticeable, but every high-end GPU is noticeable under load unless it's water cooled. I game with headphones or loud speakers so it never bothers me. In fact, I ramp up my case fans to 12v when gaming for extended periods to aid with cooling and I can't hear that either, or my CPU cooler ramping up.

I'm using a custom fan curve within Afterburner, but it makes minimal differences. I have modified my BIOS, but I did not feel it was necessary to decrease idle fan speeds.


----------



## reev3r

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ark-07*
> 
> Hi all
> 
> So i can either buy another gtx 970 and motherboard as my current one only has one pciex16 3.0 slot and the others are x4 3.0. Or upgrade my CPU and ram or even a better graphics card and sell the one i just got I'm not sure what to do. Are two gtx 970's gonna get me 100fps on the highest setting till next January? Its called sli for nvidia right? So if you had $1000 to upgrade the system below what would you do? Everything in this system is a week old expect the motherboard, hard drive and cpu.
> 
> Operating System
> Windows 7 Home Premium 64-bit SP1
> CPU
> Intel Core i7 3770 @ 3.40GHz ~ 3.90GHz 27 °C
> Ivy Bridge 22nm Technology
> RAM
> 16.0GB Dual-Channel DDR3 @ 800MHz (11-11-11-28)
> Motherboard
> Gigabyte Technology Co., Ltd. Z77-HD3 (Intel Core i7-3770 CPU @ 3.40GHz ~ 3.90Ghz) 28 °C
> Graphics
> BenQ XL2720Z ([email protected])
> Philips 244EL ([email protected])
> 4095MB NVIDIA GeForce GTX 970 (Gigabyte) 27 °C
> Storage
> 1863GB Seagate ST2000DM001-1CH164 ATA Device (SATA) 30 °C
> Optical Drives
> ATAPI iHBS312 2 ATA Device
> Audio
> Realtek High Definition Audio
> 
> power supply
> http://www.msy.com.au/pc-components/12171-antec-hcg-620m-620w-high-current-gamer-modular-gaming-psu.html


Buying a single 980Ti is more cost effective than two 970's. It also allows for a second 980Ti later on to increase performance. Just my thoughts.


----------



## Ark-07

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *reev3r*
> 
> Buying a single 980Ti is more cost effective than two 970's. It also allows for a second 980Ti later on to increase performance. Just my thoughts.


Hmm wouldn't it be better to blow the load on a GTX Titan then?

http://gpuboss.com/gpus/GeForce-GTX-TITAN-X-vs-GIGABYTE-GeForce-GTX-970


----------



## reev3r

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ark-07*
> 
> Hmm wouldn't it be better to blow the load on a GTX Titan then?
> 
> http://gpuboss.com/gpus/GeForce-GTX-TITAN-X-vs-GIGABYTE-GeForce-GTX-970


Not really, there is an extra ~25% price, but not even an average of +2% gain in performance... Most games perform on par with, or roughly 3-5FPS different between the two at most.

Unfortunately, on average, for gaming at least, the Titan is a bad bet.

***DON'T USE GPUBOSS FOR GRAPHICS CARD COMPARISONS*** (Not yelling, just a banner) It basically takes the basic information from the box and presents it, look for ACTUAL performance, check Tom's hardware, Linus Tech Tips (yoytube), or JayZ2cents (youtube) for an ACTUAL comparison...

Here is the LTT youtube VIDEO


----------



## reev3r

Apologies, skip to the 5:00 mark to see performance graphs...


----------



## Ark-07

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *reev3r*
> 
> Not really, there is an extra ~25% price, but not even an average of +2% gain in performance... Most games perform on par with, or roughly 3-5FPS different between the two at most.
> 
> Unfortunately, on average, for gaming at least, the Titan is a bad bet.
> 
> ***DON'T USE GPUBOSS FOR GRAPHICS CARD COMPARISONS*** (Not yelling, just a banner) It basically takes the basic information from the box and presents it, look for ACTUAL performance, check Tom's hardware, Linus Tech Tips (yoytube), or JayZ2cents (youtube) for an ACTUAL comparison...
> 
> Here is the LTT youtube VIDEO


I love Linux tips you've convinced me GTX 980ti it is!







So ******ed i bought a GTX 970 a week ago







and 4 weeks later I'm buying a GTX 980ti. This store price below is a little steep? Gonna have a look around.

http://www.msy.com.au/pc-components/15742-gainward-gw-gtx980ti-6g-3446-6g-gtx-980-ti-pci-e-vga-card.html


----------



## darkphantom

^thanks to people like you, those of us in the market get a great price for a used 970









Honestly, I game at 1080P and for the price of used 970s (low 200s) ....I can't justify $600+ for 980 ti.


----------



## darkphantom

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *EarlZ*
> 
> Are red flashing artifacts indicative of a chip limit or just needs more volts? Im trying for 1557 ( memory is at stock)


Stock voltage? I would say keep it at 1500 and see how high you can go on the mem.


----------



## EarlZ

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *darkphantom*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *EarlZ*
> 
> Are red flashing artifacts indicative of a chip limit or just needs more volts? Im trying for 1557 ( memory is at stock)
> 
> 
> 
> Stock voltage? I would say keep it at 1500 and see how high you can go on the mem.
Click to expand...

I am unsure if 1.200v is stock voltage for the 970's


----------



## benbenkr

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *EarlZ*
> 
> I am unsure if 1.200v is stock voltage for the 970's


Different 970s (in terms of manufacturer and batches, not per card basis), different stock voltage.


----------



## Ark-07

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *darkphantom*
> 
> ^thanks to people like you, those of us in the market get a great price for a used 970
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Honestly, I game at 1080P and for the price of used 970s (low 200s) ....I can't justify $600+ for 980 ti.










It was my birthday this month only reason i can afford what I'm doing. I'm a student who eats so much noodles i can see them coming out of my ears


----------



## Xeno1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ark-07*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It was my birthday this month only reason i can afford what I'm doing. I'm a student who eats so much noodles i can see them coming out of my ears


Try lentils with garlic and chipotle peppers, lentils are like 60 cents a pound, and far more nutritious for gamers. Its my staple. One pound of rice and one pound of lentils can feed you for over a day for no more than a dollar. I can eat 10 packs of ramen easy in one day and still be hungry. Lentils are a full protein and carb source in one. GAME ON


----------



## Ark-07

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Xeno1*
> 
> Try lentils with garlic and chipotle peppers, lentils are like 60 cents a pound, and far more nutritious for gamers. Its my staple. One pound of rice and one pound of lentils can feed you for over a day for no more than a dollar. I can eat 10 packs of ramen easy in one day and still be hungry. Lentils are a full protein and carb source in one. GAME ON


Brilliant idea







Ive eaten them before with some salt somewhere not sure but I'll add them to my diet I also cook four bean mix with mince and two bottles of pasta sauce lasts a few days either with rice or pasta its filling not a great taste if you don't use beef stock when cooking the mince first.

I'm kicking myself over not doing more research before getting my GTX 790 i kind of did...it was a good upgrade from the HD7970. I will either get a GXT 980ti or wait 6 months overclock this GTX 790 till then. Everyone here seems to be having some form of success with overclocking. Does overclocking come with more heat generation? I would imagine so currently my fans at 40% of their max rpm cool the system with stock settings.


----------



## Kharnak

Okay, heya guys!

I'll be upgrading my 770 to a 970 (again) in the upcoming days.. I returned the last 970 I had because of fan noise, and too high price for only 30% performance. Now I've sold my 770 and the 970 is looking good









However, the question is, which card would this waterblock fit with??









:EDIT: - Oh sh, right! It needs to be voltage unlocked too, or flashable. I read that the Asus Strix has some DigiVRM crap that doesn't let you control the voltage?

EKWB EK-FC970 GTX AC GPU Block
http://configurator.ekwb.com/waterblock/3831109869406
The waterblock I already got for free, so I can't change that!









I was told you can't trust the cooling configurator... so.. here I am, hoping you could help me out




















































These are the cards I can choose between:

ASUS STRIX-GTX970-DC2OC-4GD5 (cheapest of them all, also)

Gainward GeForce GTX 970 4GB (blower type)

MSI GeForce GTX 970 4GB (blower type, blue/black shroud)

ZOTAC GeForce GTX 970 4GB (ITX size)

http://www.gigabyte.com/products/product-page.aspx?pid=5252#ov

Inno3D iChill GTX 970 Herculez X2
http://ht4u.net/reviews/2014/nvidia_maxwell_next-gen_geforce_gtx_970_und_gtx_980_im_test/index17.php

There's a bunch to pick between, they're all pretty similarly priced, the gigabyte one is #2 cheapest, the Asus Strix is #1 cheapest, the rest are 10 bucks difference..

So guys, please help me out! Thanks!


----------



## wirk

Here is how I made first step for the conversion of Zotac GTX 970 to single slot watercooling. The obstacle is second DVI port. First I took out the cover of the cooling fans and the card brackets. Next I cut out two metal support pilars on side of the connector and removed covering metal sheets. Then I easily cut the DVI connector links with tweezers and here is how it looks:



The second DVI connector is still present:



When making this operation with metal saw one has to protect the card against metal dust. Obviously mechanical damage of components and static electricity damage is possible. I placed on a desk thick pile of paper and thick aluminium foil on top of it on which the card was lying. Then holding the DVI connector I slowly cut out the metal pillars. After all was done I thoroughly vacuum cleaned the remaining metal dust. After mounting back the brackets and fan cover the card is running fine. The road to single slot is cut







.


----------



## reev3r

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ark-07*
> 
> I love Linux tips you've convinced me GTX 980ti it is!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> So ******ed i bought a GTX 970 a week ago
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> and 4 weeks later I'm buying a GTX 980ti. This store price below is a little steep? Gonna have a look around.
> 
> http://www.msy.com.au/pc-components/15742-gainward-gw-gtx980ti-6g-3446-6g-gtx-980-ti-pci-e-vga-card.html


I also got a 970, and now with my planned upgrade to 3x 1440 gsync panels a second 970 just isn't economical, so I'll be getting the Gigabyte G1 Gaming 980Ti when it is available.


----------



## kl6mk6

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Kharnak*
> 
> Okay, heya guys!
> 
> I'll be upgrading my 770 to a 970 (again) in the upcoming days.. I returned the last 970 I had because of fan noise, and too high price for only 30% performance. Now I've sold my 770 and the 970 is looking good
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> However, the question is, which card would this waterblock fit with??
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> :EDIT: - Oh sh, right! It needs to be voltage unlocked too, or flashable. I read that the Asus Strix has some DigiVRM crap that doesn't let you control the voltage?
> 
> EKWB EK-FC970 GTX AC GPU Block
> http://configurator.ekwb.com/waterblock/3831109869406
> The waterblock I already got for free, so I can't change that!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I was told you can't trust the cooling configurator... so.. here I am, hoping you could help me out
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> These are the cards I can choose between:
> 
> ASUS STRIX-GTX970-DC2OC-4GD5 (cheapest of them all, also)
> 
> Gainward GeForce GTX 970 4GB (blower type)
> 
> MSI GeForce GTX 970 4GB (blower type, blue/black shroud)
> 
> ZOTAC GeForce GTX 970 4GB (ITX size)
> 
> http://www.gigabyte.com/products/product-page.aspx?pid=5252#ov
> 
> Inno3D iChill GTX 970 Herculez X2
> http://ht4u.net/reviews/2014/nvidia_maxwell_next-gen_geforce_gtx_970_und_gtx_980_im_test/index17.php
> 
> There's a bunch to pick between, they're all pretty similarly priced, the gigabyte one is #2 cheapest, the Asus Strix is #1 cheapest, the rest are 10 bucks difference..
> 
> 
> 
> So guys, please help me out! Thanks!


EVGA EVGA GeForce GTX 970 SuperClocked 4GB GDDR5 (04G-P4-1972)

I would go with this one because EVGA will still warranty their cards if you put a water block on them. It was on the list for that waterblock. I would reccomend getting a backplate too. It will help keep your card from bending and help cool some componenets from the backside.


----------



## reev3r

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Kharnak*
> 
> Okay, heya guys!
> 
> I'll be upgrading my 770 to a 970 (again) in the upcoming days.. I returned the last 970 I had because of fan noise, and too high price for only 30% performance. Now I've sold my 770 and the 970 is looking good
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> However, the question is, which card would this waterblock fit with??
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> :EDIT: - Oh sh, right! It needs to be voltage unlocked too, or flashable. I read that the Asus Strix has some DigiVRM crap that doesn't let you control the voltage?
> 
> EKWB EK-FC970 GTX AC GPU Block
> http://configurator.ekwb.com/waterblock/3831109869406
> The waterblock I already got for free, so I can't change that!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I was told you can't trust the cooling configurator... so.. here I am, hoping you could help me out
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> These are the cards I can choose between:
> 
> ASUS STRIX-GTX970-DC2OC-4GD5 (cheapest of them all, also)
> 
> Gainward GeForce GTX 970 4GB (blower type)
> 
> MSI GeForce GTX 970 4GB (blower type, blue/black shroud)
> 
> ZOTAC GeForce GTX 970 4GB (ITX size)
> 
> http://www.gigabyte.com/products/product-page.aspx?pid=5252#ov
> 
> Inno3D iChill GTX 970 Herculez X2
> http://ht4u.net/reviews/2014/nvidia_maxwell_next-gen_geforce_gtx_970_und_gtx_980_im_test/index17.php
> 
> There's a bunch to pick between, they're all pretty similarly priced, the gigabyte one is #2 cheapest, the Asus Strix is #1 cheapest, the rest are 10 bucks difference..
> 
> So guys, please help me out! Thanks!


I am thinking that EK block is for reference boards, so anything with a reference Apcb layout should be alright. Contact EK for confirmation.


----------



## Kharnak

Sadly that EVGA 970 is not available, or it just costs too much compared to the other cards... 70 USD difference.. :/


----------



## Wirerat

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Kharnak*
> 
> Sadly that EVGA 970 is not available, or it just costs too much compared to the other cards... 70 USD difference.. :/


What ? Are you not in the US ? Heres a ref evga 970 at 329. http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16814487069&cm_re=evga_gtx_970-_-14-487-069-_-Product


----------



## Kharnak

I live in Denmark, the cheapest 970 here is 390 USD...

But I buy from a local store that has guaranteed me that they'll honor all warranties if I replace the stock cooler, so I can't buy from anywhere else.. and they only have those versions of the 970 available that I linked before


----------



## mstrmind5

is there anyway to monitor VRM temps for the 970 using MSI afterburner, hwinfo64 or gpuz?


----------



## stjepanj

hwinfo64 have vrm senzors! at the bottom os senzor selection!


----------



## mstrmind5

I can't see it anywhere. Do I need to disable the igpu hd4400 or is my gpu the EVGA 970 FTW+ unable to detect these readings?


----------



## iARDAs

Does anybody own a MSI GTX970 Tiger 100ME?

Is it a factory OCed GPU? and is it any good?

Also how is the mouse pad that comes with it?


----------



## The Pook

While I wait for my 970 to come back from RMA: 793 points in 3DMark Firestrike









http://www.3dmark.com/3dm/7542652?

Weird having the CPU tests being the smoothest running. 1.3fps average in the combined test!


----------



## moccor

Does anyone know how many amps/watts the GTX 970 fan connector can put out with something like this http://www.amazon.com/gp/product/B005ZKZEQA/ref=ox_sc_act_title_2?ie=UTF8&psc=1&smid=AW9QXMLY5QE3F ?

I'm sure I can connect 2 Noctua NF-F12, but I am wondering it 3 is possible.


----------



## The Pook

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *moccor*
> 
> I'm sure I can connect 2 Noctua NF-F12, but I am wondering it 3 is possible.


The NF-F12s are only .05amps which is nothing, three is fine.

I had an Arctic Cooler Accelero with two FHP-141 fans running off it on my R9 280 and they pulled 0.65amps each.


----------



## moccor

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *The Pook*
> 
> The NF-F12s are only .05amps which is nothing, three is fine.
> 
> I had an Arctic Cooler Accelero with two FHP-141 fans running off it on my R9 280 and they pulled 0.65amps each.


Oh, I did not know Noctuas fans used such a low power. I knew they were efficient but I didn't know they were That efficient. I was just wondering because I will most likely have the GPU controller 3 NF-F12s in my Hadron, 1 of which will be for the VRMs +memory chips if I can make it work/fit


----------



## The Pook

They're great fans but I can't see myself spending that much money on a 55cfm fan









I'd buy the "new" black ones that they released with brown rubber dampening ... they've got a 110CFM 3000rpm version now. Undervolt them to ~55cfm and they'll be silent but you'll be able to crank them up if you want to without needing to buy performance fans.


----------



## Ark-07

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *reev3r*
> 
> I also got a 970, and now with my planned upgrade to 3x 1440 gsync panels a second 970 just isn't economical, so I'll be getting the Gigabyte G1 Gaming 980Ti when it is available.


Yeah me two i guess, what would you sell a used 4 week old G1 N970 http://www.gigabyte.com.au/products/product-page.aspx?pid=5209#ov for?

And a 2 year old HD7970 http://www.powercolor.com/au/products_features.asp?id=465 mine isn't the overclocked version same base stats though. I assume no one is gonna buy my old faulty power supply and dirty case so I'm gonna throw those into the bin. I'm gonna have to add a warning for HD7970 in case it was corrupted and not the power supply.


----------



## End3R

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *iARDAs*
> 
> Does anybody own a MSI GTX970 Tiger 100ME?
> 
> Is it a factory OCed GPU? and is it any good?
> 
> Also how is the mouse pad that comes with it?


I love mine







Didn't come with a mousepad though. According to GPU-Z my stock clock is set to 1114 MHz, but when gaming, it by default boosts to 1316.3 MHz





I really love this card. It's completely silent, looks great, and performs like a beast.


----------



## iARDAs

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *End3R*
> 
> I love mine
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Didn't come with a mousepad though. According to GPU-Z my stock clock is set to 1114 MHz, but when gaming, it by default boosts to 1316.3 MHz
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I really love this card. It's completely silent, looks great, and performs like a beast.


Thanks perfect.









Does the GPU boost itself to 1300ish level? Or do we need to install the MSI softwares that come with the GPU?


----------



## End3R

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *iARDAs*
> 
> Thanks perfect.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Does the GPU boost itself to 1300ish level? Or do we need to install the MSI softwares that come with the GPU?


I just cleaned my previous drivers, installed the card, and downloaded the newest drivers from the site. I didn't touch the disc that shipped with it, and haven't tweaked it at all.


----------



## iARDAs

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *End3R*
> 
> I just cleaned my previous drivers, installed the card, and downloaded the newest drivers from the site. I didn't touch the disc that shipped with it, and haven't tweaked it at all.


Thanks. I was torn between this one and Galax Ex OC version but seems like I will go with MSI.

Zotac Omega is my other option.

Evga ones are a bit more pricey.


----------



## End3R

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *iARDAs*
> 
> Thanks. I was torn between this one and Galax Ex OC version but seems like I will go with MSI.
> 
> Zotac Omega is my other option.
> 
> Evga ones are a bit more pricey.


If you order from newegg or amazon you'll get arkham knight for free.


----------



## iARDAs

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *End3R*
> 
> If you order from newegg or amazon you'll get arkham knight for free.


I am in Turkey. Will get it here for the glorious price of $500... BUT. Shipping included


----------



## End3R

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *iARDAs*
> 
> I am in Turkey. Will get it here for the glorious price of $500... BUT. Shipping included










Hopefully they will lower the price by the time you order, there are rumors they will drop in price. http://wccftech.com/nvidia-price-cut-maxwell-2-graphics-cards/


----------



## iARDAs

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *End3R*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hopefully they will lower the price by the time you order, there are rumors they will drop in price. http://wccftech.com/nvidia-price-cut-maxwell-2-graphics-cards/


Oh I am sure when the price is lowered, Turkish government will add more tax to it making the product even more expensive.

My brother in law is coming from USA to Turkey in August 1st. I coud order one by him but I can't really sell that GPU later here in Turkey because of warranty reasons.


----------



## ValValdesky

welp, I was playing Killing Floor and somehow my vram usage hit 3778mb my ram usage when up to 7gb and page file to 18gb.

This is not okay...


----------



## raisethe3

So I went to the store and there's no reference GTX 970. But I am not too concern about it. Its just for aesthetic, lol.

Anyways, I want to ask the 970 owners about what are their experience of different brands for this model. From what I can tell, there's are plenty of choices: MSI, ASUS, EVGA, Gigabyte, Zotac, and PNY. Aside from that, I see models such as EVGA ACX, FTW, SSC, etc. Why so many, lol?!

What would you guys suggest? The EVGA looks good because of the dual fans I like so it could help keep the card stay cool and also with the temperature inside the case to stay low since its summer here already. I like to know what are the owners thought and what would they recommend.


----------



## End3R

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *raisethe3*
> 
> So I went to the store and there's no reference GTX 970. But I am not too concern about it. Its just for aesthetic, lol.
> 
> Anyways, I want to ask the 970 owners about what are their experience of different brands for this model. From what I can tell, there's are plenty of choices: MSI, ASUS, EVGA, Gigabyte, Zotac, and PNY. Aside from that, I see models such as EVGA ACX, FTW, SSC, etc. Why so many, lol?!
> 
> What would you guys suggest? The EVGA looks good because of the dual fans I like so it could help keep the card stay cool and also with the temperature inside the case to stay low since its summer here already. I like to know what are the owners thought and what would they recommend.


I've got the MSI 100ME version and love it. You can see my GPU-Z a page back which shows the temps etc while I was running a benchmark. EVGA has always done solid work though, they've been who I used in the past with my 8800 and 450.


----------



## ValValdesky

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *raisethe3*
> 
> So I went to the store and there's no reference GTX 970. But I am not too concern about it. Its just for aesthetic, lol.
> 
> Anyways, I want to ask the 970 owners about what are their experience of different brands for this model. From what I can tell, there's are plenty of choices: MSI, ASUS, EVGA, Gigabyte, Zotac, and PNY. Aside from that, I see models such as EVGA ACX, FTW, SSC, etc. Why so many, lol?!
> 
> What would you guys suggest? The EVGA looks good because of the dual fans I like so it could help keep the card stay cool and also with the temperature inside the case to stay low since its summer here already. I like to know what are the owners thought and what would they recommend.


EVGA has the best warranty, the Gigabyte G1 has the best cooler when it comes to temperatures but the MSI wins when it comes to sound under load.

I would recommend the G1 if you have a big case, the card is long and the cooling is amazing and can OC like a beast.

Or you could also look at the recent released 390 if you don't mind AMD, apparently is 290x level with improved cooling.

Seems like the MSI 390 is really good.. I might trade my G1 for one..


----------



## The Pook

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ValValdesky*
> 
> EVGA has the best warranty, the Gigabyte G1 has the best cooler when it comes to temperatures but the MSI wins when it comes to sound under load.
> 
> I would recommend the G1 if you have a big case, the card is long and the cooling is amazing and can OC like a beast.
> 
> Or you could also look at the recent released 390 if you don't mind AMD, apparently is 290x level with improved cooling.
> 
> Seems like the MSI 390 is really good.. I might trade my G1 for one..


Just wanted to add the Gigabyte GTX 970 "Mini" ... not many people seem to have it but I wanted it because I'm throwing around the idea of eventually ditching ATX.

GPU runs hotter than most GTX 970s since it was a single smaller fan, it has one 8-pin instead of two 6-pins (same power output, easier to cable manage) and some of the RAM is on the back of the card to save space so the RAM OCs are a little below average. Core does fine though.


----------



## raisethe3

Yeah, I am running my 8800GT is from EVGA too in my sig rig.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *End3R*
> 
> I've got the MSI 100ME version and love it. You can see my GPU-Z a page back which shows the temps etc while I was running a benchmark. EVGA has always done solid work though, they've been who I used in the past with my 8800 and 450.


Don't have a big case, so I guess that's out of the question. Thanks guys!
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ValValdesky*
> 
> EVGA has the best warranty, the Gigabyte G1 has the best cooler when it comes to temperatures but the MSI wins when it comes to sound under load.
> 
> I would recommend the G1 if you have a big case, the card is long and the cooling is amazing and can OC like a beast.
> 
> Or you could also look at the recent released 390 if you don't mind AMD, apparently is 290x level with improved cooling.
> 
> Seems like the MSI 390 is really good.. I might trade my G1 for one..


----------



## End3R

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *raisethe3*
> 
> Don't have a big case, so I guess that's out of the question. Thanks guys!


I just have a mid-tower and this is how much room the 100ME MSI version takes up. It's very big when compared to my last card which was an r9 270X










The top card is the 270X


----------



## raisethe3

^^^Holy moly! Look how tight it is. Barely any room in there! Thank you for taking a photo for me so that I may get a sense of an idea how big they are and how they would fit ideally. I might need to upgrade my case some day.


----------



## Sindre2104

Quick question
I have decided to go for a 970 and watercool it.
Buying from EVGA because then i will still have a warranty
Wich model should i choose, it seems EK has blocks for the ACX 2.0 versions, but not the ACX 2.0+??
I would assume the PCB on these are the same tho.

Thank you for any answers!


----------



## Wirerat

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Sindre2104*
> 
> Quick question
> I have decided to go for a 970 and watercool it.
> Buying from EVGA because then i will still have a warranty
> Wich model should i choose, it seems EK has blocks for the ACX 2.0 versions, but not the ACX 2.0+??
> I would assume the PCB on these are the same tho.
> 
> Thank you for any answers!


it is *NOT* the same.The + has larger pcb. I own a Evga GTX 970 FTW acx 2.0. I went with a bitspower water block though. it was the same price as the ek block but it included the back plate instead of adding more cost for it. Temps never go above 45c.


----------



## M5ilencer

Can the Reference model Nvidia GTX 970 handle a higher TDP on a custom bios? Any input on the hardware would be great!

Because my gpu still hungry at 160W it can run 1557 stable but it averages out at 1485, I think a 260W bios will keep it running full speed.

Reference PCB Comparison- NVIDIA GeForce GTX 970 vs 980 vs 980 Ti vs Titan X
NVIDIA GeForce GTX 970 Front PCB TDP 151-160W As bios shows 2x6pins

NVIDIA GeForce GTX 980 Front PCB TDP 180-225W As bios shows 2x6pins

NVIDIA GeForce GTX 980 Ti Front PCB TDP 250-300W 1x6pin 1x8pin

NVIDIA GeForce GTX Titan X Front PCB TDP 250-300W 1x6pin 1x8pin


----------



## Sindre2104

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Wirerat*
> 
> it is *NOT* the same.The + has larger pcb. I own a Evga GTX 970 FTW acx 2.0. I went with a bitspower water block though. it was the same price as the ek block but it included the back plate instead of adding more cost for it. Temps never go above 45c.


Thank you!
I think i will go with, EK, all my other blocks are EK, and i love the clear acrylic front ^^
So my best choise if i want to go with evga and EK, will be the ACX 2.0 FTW?
http://configurator.ekwb.com/step1_complist?gpu_gpus=1537

Does anyone have any experience overclocking this card under water?


----------



## Elyminator

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *M5ilencer*
> 
> Can the Reference model Nvidia GTX 970 handle a higher TDP on a custom bios? Any input on the hardware would be great!
> 
> Because my gpu still hungry at 160W it can run 1557 stable but it averages out at 1485, I think a 260W bios will keep it running full speed.
> 
> Reference PCB Comparison- NVIDIA GeForce GTX 970 vs 980 vs 980 Ti vs Titan X
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> NVIDIA GeForce GTX 970 Front PCB TDP 151-160W As bios shows 2x6pins
> 
> NVIDIA GeForce GTX 980 Front PCB TDP 180-225W As bios shows 2x6pins
> 
> NVIDIA GeForce GTX 980 Ti Front PCB TDP 250-300W 1x6pin 1x8pin
> 
> NVIDIA GeForce GTX Titan X Front PCB TDP 250-300W 1x6pin 1x8pin


I put both of mine on a custom bios they work fine. if you're on air your bigger problem will end up being temps that will throttle you. I'm on water though and watching gpu boost go to work now is amazing!


----------



## Wirerat

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Sindre2104*
> 
> Thank you!
> I think i will go with, EK, all my other blocks are EK, and i love the clear acrylic front ^^
> So my best choise if i want to go with evga and EK, will be the ACX 2.0 FTW?
> http://configurator.ekwb.com/step1_complist?gpu_gpus=1537
> 
> Does anyone have any experience overclocking this card under water?


with a custom bios at 1.23v my FTW does 1510mhz 8000mem at 45c under a full block. I can push it 1560mhz at 1.261v. I ran a few benches at 1620mhz 1.31v and temps were still 46c but the sweet spot for a 970 is 1500/8000. Higher shows diminishing returns in benches.

It actually beats my Strix gtx 980 in valley with 970 oc and 980 stock.


----------



## Sindre2104

After researching a bit more i am leaning more towards the G1 gaming from gigabyte.
It has a 6+8 connector for theoretically more power(probably enough with 6+6 tho) so i dont have to resleave my cables.
Its also cheaper, has EK waterblock, and apparantly has a cherry picked core.

Anyone have any reasons not to go with this card?
I dont really care about the air coolers as i wont be using it anyways ^^


----------



## Wirerat

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Sindre2104*
> 
> After researching a bit more i am leaning more towards the G1 gaming from gigabyte.
> It has a 6+8 connector for theoretically more power(probably enough with 6+6 tho) so i dont have to resleave my cables.
> Its also cheaper, has EK waterblock, and apparantly has a cherry picked core.
> 
> Anyone have any reasons not to go with this card?
> I dont really care about the air coolers as i wont be using it anyways ^^


Hynix memory on a lot of those. So the mems hit 7700-7800 on those. The card is beast though.

There are few in the thread with sammy mems on G1 but It was the first revision gpus im afraid.

Have you considered the MSI? EK just made an updated block to fit the latest rev of it too.

Ideally you want samsung memory if u can control it. 8000mhz memory makes more difference than a core above 1500mhz will.

You pretty much loose warranty on all but the evga when put the wb on. :/


----------



## Sindre2104

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Wirerat*
> 
> Hynix memory on a lot of those. So the mems hit 7700-7800 on those. The card is beast though.
> 
> There are few in the thread with sammy mems on G1 but It was the first revision gpus im afraid.
> 
> Have you considered the MSI? EK just made an updated block to fit the latest rev of it too.
> 
> Ideally you want samsung memory if u can control it. 8000mhz memory makes more difference than a core above 1500mhz will.
> 
> You pretty much loose warranty on all but the evga when put the wb on. :/


I looked at a used msi anniversary edition, but that is tdp locked?

The fact that i wont loose warranty on the card is the only thing going for the evga one now i think.
Since i will be using a custom bios, that probably voids the warranty anyways


----------



## Wirerat

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Sindre2104*
> 
> I looked at a used msi anniversary edition, but that is tdp locked?
> 
> The fact that i wont loose warranty on the card is the only thing going for the evga one now i think.
> Since i will be using a custom bios, that probably voids the warranty anyways


true, depends on your values though. As long as you flash it back to stock they cant tell.









The EVGa has dual bios with a switch. Im certain they dont viod for flashing ether. Why would it have two otherwise?


----------



## Sindre2104

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Wirerat*
> 
> true, depends on your values though. As long as you flash it back to stock the cant tell.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The EVGa has dual bios with a switch. Im certain they dont viod for flashing ether. Why would it have two otherwise?


So the MSI 970 Million edition is not locked in any way?


----------



## Wirerat

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Sindre2104*
> 
> So the MSI 970 Million edition is not locked in any way?


They are all tdp locked without a bios mod. Thats nvidea power limit.

The msi will have the voltage unlockable bymsi afterburner though.

No reason to get the me over the gaming if your gonna use a wb anyway.


----------



## Sindre2104

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Wirerat*
> 
> They are all tdp locked without a bios mod. Thats nvidea power limit.
> 
> The msi will have the voltage unlockable bymsi afterburner though.
> 
> No reason to get the me over the gaming if your gonna use a wb anyway.


I would get it almost 25% cheaper than if i bought it new tho.
Checking with the guy if its PCB rev 1.1 or 1.3 now.
If its 1.3, my local retailer does not have a waterblock for it.


----------



## Wirerat

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Sindre2104*
> 
> I would get it almost 25% cheaper than if i bought it new tho.
> Checking with the guy if its PCB rev 1.1 or 1.3 now.
> If its 1.3, my local retailer does not have a waterblock for it.


cool. im all about 2nd hand savings.


----------



## Sindre2104

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Wirerat*
> 
> cool. im all about 2nd hand savings.


yeah me too








buut seems like he has the v1.3, so i am going for the G1 gaming edition!
Thank you for all your help


----------



## duganator

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Sindre2104*
> 
> yeah me too
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> buut seems like he has the v1.3, so i am going for the G1 gaming edition!
> Thank you for all your help


I have the g1 gaming edition and it is honestly fantastic. The only downside is the vram can't go quite as high as some of the other cards. It stays cool and relatively quiet and looks nice. My only real gripe is that the led can't be changed.


----------



## XplatformJEDI

Hello.

Another ITX case/970 question.

I'm looking at two MSI models. The GTX 970 4GD5 OC (blower) or the MSI GTX 970 4GD5T OC

I've read that blowers are louder, yet keep my system internals cooler.

But, the non-blower model with it's black and white color scheme is going to match the innards of my Fractal Node 304 perfectly.

I'm only going to game at 1080p...ever. As you can see, I've got plenty of space in my system. Recommendations on which 970 to go with?


----------



## Wirerat

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *XplatformJEDI*
> 
> Hello.
> 
> Another ITX case/970 question.
> 
> I'm looking at two MSI models. The GTX 970 4GD5 OC (blower) or the MSI GTX 970 4GD5T OC
> 
> I've read that blowers are louder, yet keep my system internals cooler.
> 
> But, the non-blower model with it's black and white color scheme is going to match the innards of my Fractal Node 304 perfectly.
> 
> I'm only going to game at 1080p...ever. As you can see, I've got plenty of space in my system. Recommendations on which 970 to go with?
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


in a tight case with a lot of components limiting air flow the blower will be a better choice.


----------



## MikkoM

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *XplatformJEDI*
> 
> Hello.
> 
> Another ITX case/970 question.
> 
> I'm looking at two MSI models. The GTX 970 4GD5 OC (blower) or the MSI GTX 970 4GD5T OC
> 
> I've read that blowers are louder, yet keep my system internals cooler.
> 
> But, the non-blower model with it's black and white color scheme is going to match the innards of my Fractal Node 304 perfectly.
> 
> I'm only going to game at 1080p...ever. As you can see, I've got plenty of space in my system. Recommendations on which 970 to go with?


Dont put blower, node has ventalation side panel so msi gaming is better choice for that


----------



## DarkSmith2

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Wirerat*
> 
> Hynix memory on a lot of those. So the mems hit 7700-7800 on those. The card is beast though.
> 
> There are few in the thread with sammy mems on G1 but It was the first revision gpus im afraid.
> 
> Have you considered the MSI? EK just made an updated block to fit the latest rev of it too.
> 
> Ideally you want samsung memory if u can control it. 8000mhz memory makes more difference than a core above 1500mhz will.
> 
> You pretty much loose warranty on all but the evga when put the wb on. :/


Nope, not just the first rev.
I have a Gigabyte GTX970 G1 rev 1.1 with Samsung Memory. Samsung had a supply bottleneck thats why they mixed in Hynix Memory.
But also Hynix Memory doesnt have to be bad. Some Cards can clock there Memory to 8000MHz or above and some cards cant.
With Samsung RAM it just happens more frequently.
I have seen both, cards with Samsung memory that cant OC the memory well and cards with Hynix memory that can OC its Memory like a beast.


----------



## syl1979

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *XplatformJEDI*
> 
> Hello.
> 
> Another ITX case/970 question.
> 
> I'm looking at two MSI models. The GTX 970 4GD5 OC (blower) or the MSI GTX 970 4GD5T OC
> 
> I've read that blowers are louder, yet keep my system internals cooler.
> 
> But, the non-blower model with it's black and white color scheme is going to match the innards of my Fractal Node 304 perfectly.
> 
> I'm only going to game at 1080p...ever. As you can see, I've got plenty of space in my system. Recommendations on which 970 to go with?


I am quite happy with my MSI GTX 970 4GD5T OC.


----------



## Wirerat

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DarkSmith2*
> 
> Nope, not just the first rev.
> I have a Gigabyte GTX970 G1 rev 1.1 with Samsung Memory. Samsung had a supply bottleneck thats why they mixed in Hynix Memory.
> But also Hynix Memory doesnt have to be bad. Some Cards can clock there Memory to 8000MHz or above and some cards cant.
> With Samsung RAM it just happens more frequently.
> I have seen both, cards with Samsung memory that cant OC the memory well and cards with Hynix memory that can OC its Memory like a beast.


there is always an exception.

I have not read about one person in this thread complaining about samsung mems. I have read a lot of complaints about hynix not reaching 8000.

That is not exactly scientific but it is enough to suggest a better chance at 8000 + on sammys.

Also my 970 Ftw and Strix 980 are both sammy mems and both can bench around 8200mhz+.

I do not know if the new G1 s have a chance at sammys or not though. If you have rev 1.1 then apparently they do.


----------



## cyoung89

I picked up a PNY 970, a couple months ago, for an awesome price. I have never used this brand, but for $260 I could not pass it up!


----------



## mstrmind5

With the discussion around memory centering around Samsung/Hynix mainly I've noticed my 970 has Elpida memory. Never heard of it - should this be a concern? Does anyone else have Elpida and can they share their experience?


----------



## Cakewalk_S

Woohooooooo! Got my overvolting back with a gpu drivers update... Supposedly the version of drivers I had disabled the ability to overvolt... Now I'm back to 1.238v and better bios. Woohooooooo!


----------



## DarkSmith2

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Wirerat*
> 
> there is always an exception.
> 
> I have not read about one person in this thread complaining about samsung mems. I have read a lot of complaints about hynix not reaching 8000.
> 
> That is not exactly scientific but it is enough to suggest a better chance at 8000 + on sammys.
> 
> Also my 970 Ftw and Strix 980 are both sammy mems and both can bench around 8200mhz+.
> 
> I do not know if the new G1 s have a chance at sammys or not though. If you have rev 1.1 then apparently they do.


yepp i have a rev 1.1 with Samsung VRAM


AFAIK the only difference between Gigabytes GTX970 G1 of rev 1.0 and 1.1 is the PWM-controller.
And you are absolutely right, you have a better chance of getting a 8000+ memory OC on Samsung RAM.


----------



## moccor

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DarkSmith2*
> 
> yepp i have a rev 1.1 with Samsung VRAM
> 
> 
> AFAIK the only difference between Gigabytes GTX970 G1 of rev 1.0 and 1.1 is the PWM-controller.
> And you are absolutely right, you have a better chance of getting a 8000+ memory OC on Samsung RAM.


What do you mean by it having a different PWM controller? Like, different fan curve?


----------



## DarkSmith2

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *moccor*
> 
> What do you mean by it having a different PWM controller? Like, different fan curve?


Its from a different BRAND...
Source Gigabyte:
"Because of shortness of supplies we switched a supplier of PWM components for the GV-N970G1 GAMING-4GD."
http://www.overclock.net/t/1514085/official-nvidia-gtx-970-owners-club/2850


----------



## Sindre2104

Well the card is in the mail will post updates and maybe some pictures of it and the waterblock when i get them


----------



## moccor

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DarkSmith2*
> 
> Its from a different BRAND...
> Source Gigabyte:
> "Because of shortness of supplies we switched a supplier of PWM components for the GV-N970G1 GAMING-4GD."
> http://www.overclock.net/t/1514085/official-nvidia-gtx-970-owners-club/2850


Oh I see, thanks for the info. I actually do remember reading about that a while ago


----------



## syl1979

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mstrmind5*
> 
> With the discussion around memory centering around Samsung/Hynix mainly I've noticed my 970 has Elpida memory. Never heard of it - should this be a concern? Does anyone else have Elpida and can they share their experience?


I have got Elpida Memory also and they reach 8300Mhz


Note : need to take a screenshot at 8300....


----------



## iSlayer

^ That's 7GHz, not 8300MHz









I haven't gotten to flash custom bios, but my Hynix does 7950MHz. Sammy > Hynix >>>>>>>>>>>>> Elpida.


----------



## EarlZ

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Wirerat*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *DarkSmith2*
> 
> Nope, not just the first rev.
> I have a Gigabyte GTX970 G1 rev 1.1 with Samsung Memory. Samsung had a supply bottleneck thats why they mixed in Hynix Memory.
> But also Hynix Memory doesnt have to be bad. Some Cards can clock there Memory to 8000MHz or above and some cards cant.
> With Samsung RAM it just happens more frequently.
> I have seen both, cards with Samsung memory that cant OC the memory well and cards with Hynix memory that can OC its Memory like a beast.
> 
> 
> 
> there is always an exception.
> 
> I have not read about one person in this thread complaining about samsung mems. I have read a lot of complaints about hynix not reaching 8000.
> 
> That is not exactly scientific but it is enough to suggest a better chance at 8000 + on sammys.
> 
> Also my 970 Ftw and Strix 980 are both sammy mems and both can bench around 8200mhz+.
> 
> I do not know if the new G1 s have a chance at sammys or not though. If you have rev 1.1 then apparently they do.
Click to expand...

Ive posted a few pages back that my samsung mems can get past 350ish


----------



## Wirerat

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *EarlZ*
> 
> Ive posted a few pages back that my samsung mems *can* get past 350ish


can?

I assume You meant can not. Anyway. As I said in the post you quoted. There is always an exception.


----------



## Paztak

What can be wrong with my setup, because my Asus Strix can't get past 1329mhz. Card will throttle at higher clocks because total power limit. I modded my bios that maximum power limit is 210w and default limit is 180w and still this same problem occurs. This throttling happens with Witcher 3, not in 3D mark or crysis 3. According every review and other user results this card should go past 1400mhz even at stock bios. Can my motherboard some how limit the power, can there be some "power saving" feature on? It's hard to me accept that's highest clock what my card can do. My ASIC - quality is 72%, so card should do better...

My motherboard is MSI Global B85M-G43 and power be quiet! Pure Power L8 CM Modular 80+ Bronze 530w.

Can someone give me some advice, please...


----------



## Wirerat

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Paztak*
> 
> What can be wrong with my setup, because my Asus Strix can't get past 1329mhz. Card will throttle at higher clocks because total power limit. I modded my bios that maximum power limit is 210w and default limit is 180w and still this same problem occurs. This throttling happens with Witcher 3, not in 3D mark or crysis 3. According every review and other user results this card should go past 1400mhz even at stock bios. Can my motherboard some how limit the power, can there be some "power saving" feature on? It's hard to me accept that's highest clock what my card can do. My ASIC - quality is 72%, so card should do better...
> 
> My motherboard is MSI Global B85M-G43 and power be quiet! Pure Power L8 CM Modular 80+ Bronze 530w.
> 
> Can someone give me some advice, please...


what are temps on the gpu? Temps makes these cards thottle. The gpu core temp and the gpu vrm can both cause it to throttle.


----------



## Paztak

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Wirerat*
> 
> what are temps on the gpu? Temps makes these cards thottle. The gpu core temp and the gpu vrm can both cause it to throttle.


Temps are hovering around 70-75c while gaming. Temps shouldn't be the issues. Throttling limit should be higher than 75c, right?
Card throttles 13mhz.


----------



## Mandeep Singh

Hi again, Guys those havent tried windows they should and they should break the windows 8.1 or 7,
Because gtx 970 isnt made for that,
Its made for dx12 and thats the real gaming








Im playing shadow of modor at ultra with 7gb vram consuming.. There is totally no issue with second partition of vram, thats actually designed for windows 10 dx 12.. Try it.. You will feel like titan gpu...
Now even system vram is more powerful than ever, there will be No microstutter like win7, and there willl be no bounries on vram consumption, you system dram can also helo you...

For more example,

I made some videos of gameplay on win10 dx12


----------



## hertz9753

Ok.


----------



## benbenkr

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Paztak*
> 
> What can be wrong with my setup, because my Asus Strix can't get past 1329mhz. Card will throttle at higher clocks because total power limit. I modded my bios that maximum power limit is 210w and default limit is 180w and still this same problem occurs. This throttling happens with Witcher 3, not in 3D mark or crysis 3. According every review and other user results this card should go past 1400mhz even at stock bios. Can my motherboard some how limit the power, can there be some "power saving" feature on? It's hard to me accept that's highest clock what my card can do. My ASIC - quality is 72%, so card should do better...
> 
> My motherboard is MSI Global B85M-G43 and power be quiet! Pure Power L8 CM Modular 80+ Bronze 530w.
> 
> Can someone give me some advice, please...


Does sound weird indeed. Is power limit the only thing you are getting into? This may sound trivial, but did you also set your system to High Performance and also in NVCP for the card to Prefer Maximum Performance?

Btw, 210w is not really that high of a limit (eventhough that should give you enough for 1400mhz).

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mandeep Singh*
> 
> Hi again, Guys those havent tried windows they should and they should break the windows 8.1 or 7,
> *Because gtx 970 isnt made for that*,
> *Its made for dx12 and thats the real gaming*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Im playing shadow of modor at ultra with 7gb vram consuming.. There is totally no issue with second partition of vram, thats actually designed for windows 10 dx 12.. Try it.. You will feel like titan gpu...
> Now even system vram is more powerful than ever, there will be No microstutter like win7, and there willl be no bounries on vram consumption, you system dram can also *helo you*...
> 
> For more example,
> 
> I made some videos of gameplay on *win10 dx12*


If this is your attempt to troll, congrats because you've won an internet cookie.

If not, then.... please, just please stop making a fool of yourself.


----------



## Paztak

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *benbenkr*
> 
> Does sound weird indeed. Is power limit the only thing you are getting into? This may sound trivial, but did you also set your system to High Performance and also in NVCP for the card to Prefer Maximum Performance?


Power limit is the only performance cap what I have.
In NVCP "maximum performance" is selected, but I don't remember if I changed my system to use High performance also... I did do clean windows installation when I installed the components, so I really don't remember if i changed that. Oh dear god, let it be that... Let it be that. I sure hope that's the solution. Have to check that when I'm back home!

Man, I owe you a beer if this is the solution!


----------



## syl1979

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Paztak*
> 
> What can be wrong with my setup, because my Asus Strix can't get past 1329mhz. Card will throttle at higher clocks because total power limit. I modded my bios that maximum power limit is 210w and default limit is 180w and still this same problem occurs. This throttling happens with Witcher 3, not in 3D mark or crysis 3. According every review and other user results this card should go past 1400mhz even at stock bios. Can my motherboard some how limit the power, can there be some "power saving" feature on? It's hard to me accept that's highest clock what my card can do. My ASIC - quality is 72%, so card should do better...
> 
> Can someone give me some advice, please...


Can you post some pic of gpuz 8.3 sensors while throttling ?


----------



## EarlZ

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mandeep Singh*
> 
> Hi again, Guys those havent tried windows they should and they should break the windows 8.1 or 7,
> Because gtx 970 isnt made for that,
> Its made for dx12 and thats the real gaming
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Im playing shadow of modor at ultra with 7gb vram consuming.. There is totally no issue with second partition of vram, thats actually designed for windows 10 dx 12.. Try it.. You will feel like titan gpu...
> Now even system vram is more powerful than ever, there will be No microstutter like win7, and there willl be no bounries on vram consumption, you system dram can also helo you...
> 
> For more example,
> 
> I made some videos of gameplay on win10 dx12


Your stats on the left side show DX11 rendering, what makes you claim this as a DX12? Though Im surprised at the combined VRAM of 6GB usage when the 970 only has 4GB under DX11.


----------



## Tivan

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *EarlZ*
> 
> Your stats on the left side show DX11 rendering, what makes you claim this as a DX12? Though Im surprised at the combined VRAM of 6GB usage when the 970 only has 4GB under DX11.


Think it's RAM usage, not VRAM, also I think he's assuming WDDM 2.0 implies DX12, but that's not how it works. c:


----------



## EarlZ

He is monitoring MEM usage and RAM usage. Though its my assumption that mem usage is the GPU since that how its defaulting on my MSI-AB.


----------



## Tivan

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *EarlZ*
> 
> He is monitoring MEM usage and RAM usage. Though its my assumption that mem usage is the GPU since that how its defaulting on my MSI-AB.


Oh I see now, impressive it's running ~30fps, using system memory as fallback? Or it's doing something else, I wonder.


----------



## benbenkr

Lol.

Those 3 games don't even have a hint of DX12 support in the first place.


----------



## DarkSmith2

Can anyone try if WDDM 2.0 is indeed affecting games while using DX11 please? Either it is, or this videos are not showing a GTX970.

If it confirms that the VRAM gets pumped liked this.. we all made the best investigation of the century by buying a gtx970.... lolz

EDIT: I also found reports on nvidia forums.
f.e. https://forums.geforce.com/default/topic/848240/geforce-drivers/is-that-normal-windows-10-10130-consuming-more-vram-on-gtx-970-/


----------



## syl1979

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *iSlayer*
> 
> ^ That's 7GHz, not 8300MHz
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I haven't gotten to flash custom bios, but my Hynix does 7950MHz. Sammy > Hynix >>>>>>>>>>>>> Elpida.


My Elpida makes 8316...


----------



## Mandeep Singh

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DarkSmith2*
> 
> Can anyone try if WDDM 2.0 is indeed affecting games while using DX11 please? Either it is, or this videos are not showing a GTX970.
> 
> If it confirms that the VRAM gets pumped liked this.. we all made the best investigation of the century by buying a gtx970.... lolz
> 
> EDIT: I also found reports on nvidia forums.
> f.e. https://forums.geforce.com/default/topic/848240/geforce-drivers/is-that-normal-windows-10-10130-consuming-more-vram-on-gtx-970-/


Cmon, why i need to tell lie, especially in internet? I dont want people hate me...
Search for google "wddm 2.0 specs memory"
And about those my videos, you can see at shadow of modor menu "gtx 970" written clearly.. How that can lie bro


----------



## Mandeep Singh

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *benbenkr*
> 
> Lol.
> 
> Those 3 games don't even have a hint of DX12 support in the first place.


I made videos not only to show gameplay on dx12 api primary, infact i wanted to show gaming on Wddm 2.0


----------



## DarkSmith2

so wait, whaaaaat so WDDM 2.0 actually doubles our amount of VRAM
(from 3,5GB usable to 7GB usable)..
and it can accress the VRAM of SLI'ed cards in addition to that?


----------



## Wirerat

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Paztak*
> 
> Temps are hovering around 70-75c while gaming. Temps shouldn't be the issues. Throttling limit should be higher than 75c, right?
> Card throttles 13mhz.


If gpu core is showing 75c. I bet the vrm are a lot hotter. My gtx 970 Ftw was throttling and core temp was 73c max but vrm were hitting 90c.

Set a more aggressive fan profile. Also remove the side panel as a test. If temps improve/ throttle reduces it means you need better air flow.

Im not sure if that card will show Gpu vrm temperature in hwinfo64 but have a look. My gtx 970 does not show it but my 980 does.


----------



## Mandeep Singh

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DarkSmith2*
> 
> so wait, whaaaaat so WDDM 2.0 actually doubles our amount of VRAM
> (from 3,5GB usable to 7GB usable)..
> and it can accress the VRAM of SLI'ed cards in addition to that?


wait i try my best to explain, (my english is not much strong as you guys)
in WDDM 2.0/DX12 its 15 times smarter and faster than dx11.. its NXT GEN TRUE TECH INVENTION.
First of al gtx 970 doesnt have 3.5, i hate when people says gtx 970 have 3.5, its true 4gb card with new invention to make it cheaper and power effecient, they made 2 partition from 1 partition, means, if game needs 3gb vram, then game will run on first partition which is 3gb, untill it doesnt use as 100% it will disable the 1gb part, when it goes more than 100% consumtion of 3gb part it use other .5 of 1gb part and disable the other part like before and when game needs more than 3.5 it iwll open the door for last 0.5gb,
nvidia is the first company to made this feature,

Man whats the benefit of this feature?
see, amd cards always hot, (i dont hate amd) they are hot because when game needs even 1.5gb vram, whole chip get in use, it dont try to make it cooler and consume less power..
like nvidia cards now, always tries to save energy..
we are comparing amd as LCD and NVIDIA as LED.. both are screens but have different feature..

back on topic of WDDM 2.0,
they say it can double the part of vram in SLI too, even if you add two different gpu it will double the amount, now amd can run with nvidia SLI/crosfire,

in DX11, heavy games needs heavy bandwidth, even 256gb/s was slow sometimes, and if we talk about system vram or DRAM vram or oneboard vram they have 26gb/s something, which is too slow, but near enough for gaming..

in DX12/WDDM 2.0, with the EXCELLENT technology and HUGE!! BUG FIXED! and MADE IT LIGHER..
Now system vram can perform as heavy gaming..

if you installed 16gb DRAM with 4gb gtx 970, in DXDIAG, it will show as 16gb VRAM YOU HAVE, means you can run 16gb vram games too...
thats amazing.. no?


----------



## 970Rules

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mandeep Singh*
> 
> wait i try my best to explain, (my english is not much strong as you guys)
> in WDDM 2.0/DX12 its 15 times smarter and faster than dx11..
> Search for google "wddm 2.0 specs memory"
> And about those my videos, you can see at shadow of modor menu "gtx 970" written clearly.. How that can lie bro


So i load up shadow of vram hog, max ever thing, lets try windows WDDM 2.0 out ( am using windows 10 pro insider build 10130.)








5272 in game on gpu memory..........
MSI comfirms it outside game to boot............


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DarkSmith2*
> 
> Can anyone try if WDDM 2.0 is indeed affecting games while using DX11 please?
> 
> EDIT: I also found reports on nvidia forums.


----------



## kl6mk6

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *970Rules*
> 
> So i load up shadow of vram hog, max ever thing, lets try windows WDDM 2.0 out ( am using windows 10 pro insider build 10130.)
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 5272 in game on gpu memory..........
> MSI comfirms it outside game to boot............


Makes me rethink only having 8GB RAM when I get windows 10. Would it make sense to bump to 16?


----------



## Nightwolf88

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kl6mk6*
> 
> [/SPOILER]
> 
> Makes me rethink only having 8GB RAM when I get windows 10. Would it make sense to bump to 16?


I would say yes, go for 16Gb.

I have 8 gb here and i was used to have no page file (or a page file of only 256mb). And only in very Photoshop + intensive insane amounts of tabs open,... that would give problem.
On win 10 everything closed playing GTA 5 without pagefile isn't possible with only 8gb.

So yeah sure go for 16, i'm looking to upgrade to 16 soon.


----------



## kl6mk6

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Nightwolf88*
> 
> I would say yes, go for 16Gb.
> 
> I have 8 gb here and i was used to have no page file (or a page file of only 256mb). And only in very Photoshop + intensive insane amounts of tabs open,... that would give problem.
> On win 10 everything closed playing GTA 5 without pagefile isn't possible with only 8gb.
> 
> So yeah sure go for 16, i'm looking to upgrade to 16 soon.


I've been thinking about it anyway. This gives me just the excuse I need.







Thanks!


----------



## DarkSmith2

well, im using a sandybridge... i guess im screwed up with low speed DDR3?


----------



## End3R

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Nightwolf88*
> 
> I would say yes, go for 16Gb.
> 
> I have 8 gb here and i was used to have no page file (or a page file of only 256mb). And only in very Photoshop + intensive insane amounts of tabs open,... that would give problem.
> On win 10 everything closed playing GTA 5 without pagefile isn't possible with only 8gb.
> 
> So yeah sure go for 16, i'm looking to upgrade to 16 soon.


There is no way Windows 10 is going to make 16 gigs the new requirement for gaming. 8 is still more than anyone needs. My guess is either something is wrong with your system, or it's a bug with windows 10 because gtav doesnt support windows 10 yet.


----------



## CODELESS

Planetary annihilation eats my memory . In hectic battles I get a not enough memory error, even with a 6 GB paging file . I too need to upgrade to 16gb


----------



## EarlZ

The stats show 30fps, that IMHO is a lot of stuttering going on. How I wish 30fps ingame is like 30fps smooth in youtube.


----------



## iSlayer

Frame time variance will do that.


----------



## Mandeep Singh

So do you hate me?


----------



## moccor

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mandeep Singh*
> 
> wait i try my best to explain, (my english is not much strong as you guys)
> in WDDM 2.0/DX12 its 15 times smarter and faster than dx11.. its NXT GEN TRUE TECH INVENTION.
> First of al gtx 970 doesnt have 3.5, i hate when people says gtx 970 have 3.5, its true 4gb card with new invention to make it cheaper and power effecient, they made 2 partition from 1 partition, means, if game needs 3gb vram, then game will run on first partition which is 3gb, untill it doesnt use as 100% it will disable the 1gb part, when it goes more than 100% consumtion of 3gb part it use other .5 of 1gb part and disable the other part like before and when game needs more than 3.5 it iwll open the door for last 0.5gb,
> nvidia is the first company to made this feature,
> 
> Man whats the benefit of this feature?
> see, amd cards always hot, (i dont hate amd) they are hot because when game needs even 1.5gb vram, whole chip get in use, it dont try to make it cooler and consume less power..
> like nvidia cards now, always tries to save energy..
> we are comparing amd as LCD and NVIDIA as LED.. both are screens but have different feature..
> 
> back on topic of WDDM 2.0,
> they say it can double the part of vram in SLI too, even if you add two different gpu it will double the amount, now amd can run with nvidia SLI/crosfire,
> 
> in DX11, heavy games needs heavy bandwidth, even 256gb/s was slow sometimes, and if we talk about system vram or DRAM vram or oneboard vram they have 26gb/s something, which is too slow, but near enough for gaming..
> 
> in DX12/WDDM 2.0, with the EXCELLENT technology and HUGE!! BUG FIXED! and MADE IT LIGHER..
> Now system vram can perform as heavy gaming..
> 
> if you installed 16gb DRAM with 4gb gtx 970, in DXDIAG, it will show as 16gb VRAM YOU HAVE, means you can run 16gb vram games too...
> thats amazing.. no?


I'm sure the others that doubted the integrity of your testing and videos haven't yet, but +rep for the info and videos. I too did not know any of this and I would have went to Windows 10 soon anyway simply cuz I love 8.1


----------



## Paztak

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *benbenkr*
> 
> Does sound weird indeed. Is power limit the only thing you are getting into? This may sound trivial, but did you also set your system to High Performance and also in NVCP for the card to Prefer Maximum Performance?
> 
> Btw, 210w is not really that high of a limit (eventhough that should give you enough for 1400mhz).


System wasn't set to High performance, but that didn't help. When I play witcher 3 the card is still throttling if I go above 1329mhz and reason for throttling is pwr. Actually I noticed that card can't even reach at stock setting to 1329mhz boostclock which supposed to be the limit what they had set in factory. In stock bios the boost clock is set to value 1329mhz.. At stock setting core clock is constantly changing between 1286-1318mhz. It doesn't never settle to one value, but when I use AB total power limit and set it to 120%, then boost clock will rise to 1329mhz and stays there.

Is my card broken? Should I do RMA?

Card is fast enough at that clock speed, but well... you know, you really want to solve this or get a new properly working card.
Though I don't want to wait months to get new card.....

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Wirerat*
> 
> If gpu core is showing 75c. I bet the vrm are a lot hotter. My gtx 970 Ftw was throttling and core temp was 73c max but vrm were hitting 90c.
> 
> Set a more aggressive fan profile. Also remove the side panel as a test. If temps improve/ throttle reduces it means you need better air flow.
> 
> Im not sure if that card will show Gpu vrm temperature in hwinfo64 but have a look. My gtx 970 does not show it but my 980 does.


I have tested that temps are not reason for throttling. Throttling could happen at lower temps than 73c, but I haven't used hwinfo64 to check vrm temperatures, so can't be 100% sure that vrm temps isn't the reason. But like I said above, card is acting weird even at stock settings.


----------



## syl1979

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Paztak*
> 
> System wasn't set to High performance, but that didn't help. When I play witcher 3 the card is still throttling if I go above 1329mhz and reason for throttling is pwr. Actually I noticed that card can't even reach at stock setting to 1329mhz boostclock which supposed to be the limit what they had set in factory. In stock bios the boost clock is set to value 1329mhz.. At stock setting core clock is constantly changing between 1286-1318mhz. It doesn't never settle to one value, but when I use AB total power limit and set it to 120%, then boost clock will rise to 1329mhz and stays there.


If you don't have throttle while pushing the power limit with AB then I think there should be no issue.
The defaut TDP for Asus Strix card should be only 164W. (according to bios from techreport), that is quite low. By the way 1286 is already overclock from reference GTX970 (1178Mhz)...
And standard Boost clock for Asus strix should be 1253Mhz only.

On my MSI card, with defaut at 170W TDP, I was hitting power limit and couldn't get stable 1303Mhz.


----------



## Paztak

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *syl1979*
> 
> If you don't have throttle while pushing the power limit with AB then I think there should be no issue.
> The defaut TDP for Asus Strix card should be only 164W. (according to bios from techreport), that is quite low. By the way 1286 is already overclock from reference GTX970 (1178Mhz)...
> And standard Boost clock for Asus strix should be 1253Mhz only.
> 
> On my MSI card, with defaut at 170W TDP, I was hitting power limit and couldn't get stable 1303Mhz.


Ok,

So it's just bad luck for me that I can't go past that 1329mhz.
I just ordered 230mm fan to bottom of the case, so I can test higher power limits and voltages and also to make sure that vrm temps doesn't cause throttling.

Edit: Or maybe there isn't any GTX970 at stock bios which are constantly stable at 1500mhz when they are playing witcher3 at ultra settings...of course in the internet there is...


----------



## DarkSmith2

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Paztak*
> 
> Ok,
> 
> So it's just bad luck for me that I can't go past that 1329mhz.
> I just ordered 230mm fan to bottom of the case, so I can test higher power limits and voltages and also to make sure that vrm temps doesn't cause throttling.
> 
> Edit: Or maybe there isn't any GTX970 at stock bios which are constantly stable at 1500mhz when they are playing witcher3 at ultra settings...of course in the internet there is...


Ehrm My Card is clocking to 1392MHz in boostclock by itself without changing anything.
(1414MHZ if i add the power limit and vcore to max on stock bios)
Im pretty sure i can run 1500MHz/8000Mhz on stock bios rock solid

BUT you might just try this:
http://overclocking.guide/increase-the-nvidia-power-limit-all-cards/

Its a hardmod and a little bit drastic but If it doesnt work or you burn your card the mod is fully reversible...


----------



## syl1979

For my undestanding with these cards with low base tdp you must at least increase tdp in afterburner for boost over 1300 mhz. Modded bios will help more

Some gtx970 have base tdp at 200 like MSI Gaming, or more, gigabyte G1 gaming is 250 !


----------



## Mandeep Singh

I only wanted to help you guys and im not expert like you guys, but what i have i will share..

If you like my explaination, please share, because there is wrong air of gtx 970 about vram, some people are really rich they dont care about reality and they just blame technology without knowing truth..

So bros enjoy windows 10 and wddm 2.0 vram feature, will give your gpu new life..

Edit. Im adding my own quote, if any one interested to see it will help all..
And im not quoted to get rep, so please dont rep me.. Just share this msg..

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mandeep Singh*
> 
> wait i try my best to explain, (my english is not much strong as you guys)
> in WDDM 2.0/DX12 its 15 times smarter and faster than dx11.. its NXT GEN TRUE TECH INVENTION.
> First of al gtx 970 doesnt have 3.5, i hate when people says gtx 970 have 3.5, its true 4gb card with new invention to make it cheaper and power effecient, they made 2 partition from 1 partition, means, if game needs 3gb vram, then game will run on first partition which is 3gb, untill it doesnt use as 100% it will disable the 1gb part, when it goes more than 100% consumtion of 3gb part it use other .5 of 1gb part and disable the other part like before and when game needs more than 3.5 it iwll open the door for last 0.5gb,
> nvidia is the first company to made this feature,
> 
> Man whats the benefit of this feature?
> see, amd cards always hot, (i dont hate amd) they are hot because when game needs even 1.5gb vram, whole chip get in use, it dont try to make it cooler and consume less power..
> like nvidia cards now, always tries to save energy..
> we are comparing amd as LCD and NVIDIA as LED.. both are screens but have different feature..
> 
> back on topic of WDDM 2.0,
> they say it can double the part of vram in SLI too, even if you add two different gpu it will double the amount, now amd can run with nvidia SLI/crosfire,
> 
> in DX11, heavy games needs heavy bandwidth, even 256gb/s was slow sometimes, and if we talk about system vram or DRAM vram or oneboard vram they have 26gb/s something, which is too slow, but near enough for gaming..
> 
> in DX12/WDDM 2.0, with the EXCELLENT technology and HUGE!! BUG FIXED! and MADE IT LIGHER..
> Now system vram can perform as heavy gaming..
> 
> if you installed 16gb DRAM with 4gb gtx 970, in DXDIAG, it will show as 16gb VRAM YOU HAVE, means you can run 16gb vram games too...
> thats amazing.. no?


----------



## PalominoCreek

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Nightwolf88*
> 
> I would say yes, go for 16Gb.
> 
> I have 8 gb here and i was used to have no page file (or a page file of only 256mb). And only in very Photoshop + intensive insane amounts of tabs open,... that would give problem.
> On win 10 everything closed playing GTA 5 without pagefile isn't possible with only 8gb.
> 
> So yeah sure go for 16, i'm looking to upgrade to 16 soon.


Recommended pagefile size for a system with two SSD's (120GB and 256GB) and one 1TB HDD?

I never noticed a difference turning it off and on but I'll give it a try again, maybe I just wasn't setting it at the right amount.


----------



## Wirerat

I am so impressed with the MSI gaming GTX 970.

On stock bios I have it at 1506mhz/8000 68c max. no throttle at all. I simply adjusted sliders in afterburner.



Its a build im doing for a coworker.


----------



## hertz9753

1506 is what I max at with my EVGA GTX 970 SSC. It's only the ACX 2.0 though.


----------



## Wirerat

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *hertz9753*
> 
> 1506 is what I max at with my EVGA GTX 970 SSC. It's only the ACX 2.0 though.


My evga 970 FTW acx 2.0 would not reach 1500mhz without a water block and bios mod. It would throttle.

This MSI card can go higher. I want to ensure stability since its not my card. I am going to lock it in at 1470mhz boost/7800 mems. I dont want some driver or game to cause instability down the road.


----------



## hertz9753

That a picture at stock and folding last March.


----------



## Hl86

Can you change display boot priority output from hdmi to display port?


----------



## hertz9753

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Hl86*
> 
> Can you change display boot priority output from hdmi to display port?


No have to that after boot up. You have to do that in the NVIDIA software. Don't listen to me because I don't know anything.


----------



## PalominoCreek

This is a bit offtopic but didn't know where else to ask, and maybe someone has a solution here.









I had been using a 1050p display for a long time connected through DVI-D but like a month ago I got a new display that I'm connecting through DisplayPort (1.2 is enabled if that matters, even though it does nothing at 1080p anyway). The problem arises when I turn off the monitor while in-game (sometimes it happens with specific programs too). When I turn it back on the game seems to be at a really low resolution (say 1024x768) for some reason and I have no idea how to fix it. It could be anything, but it never happened with my previous monitor.


----------



## DarkSmith2

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *PalominoCreek*
> 
> This is a bit offtopic but didn't know where else to ask, and maybe someone has a solution here.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I had been using a 1050p display for a long time connected through DVI-D but like a month ago I got a new display that I'm connecting through DisplayPort (1.2 is enabled if that matters, even though it does nothing at 1080p anyway). The problem arises when I turn off the monitor while in-game (sometimes it happens with specific programs too). When I turn it back on the game seems to be at a really low resolution (say 1024x768) for some reason and I have no idea how to fix it. It could be anything, but it never happened with my previous monitor.


This is a Displayport issue. You can fix it by creating a custom resolution as Native resolution by using a tool named CRU (custom resolution utility):
http://www.monitortests.com/forum/Thread-Custom-Resolution-Utility-CRU


----------



## PalominoCreek

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DarkSmith2*
> 
> This is a Displayport issue. You can fix it by creating a custom resolution as Native resolution by using a tool named CRU (custom resolution utility):
> http://www.monitortests.com/forum/Thread-Custom-Resolution-Utility-CRU


That is definitely not the solution I was looking for, but thanks. I mean, having to install third party software? -_-


----------



## Wirerat

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *PalominoCreek*
> 
> That is definitely not the solution I was looking for, but thanks. I mean, having to install third party software? -_-


not trying to sound like a smart a** but Why do you turn off the monitor during game play?


----------



## PalominoCreek

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Wirerat*
> 
> not trying to sound like a smart a** but Why do you turn off the monitor during game play?


I did it once, noticed the issue, kinda bugged me and I'm looking for a solution. It's not a big deal but I wouldn't mind it fixed, having to install third party software though is kinda disappointing.

Just turned off the monitor while gaming, seems like it doesn't do that anymore, but may I ask Nvidia users what are your settings like on this window?


----------



## DarkSmith2

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *PalominoCreek*
> 
> I did it once, noticed the issue, kinda bugged me and I'm looking for a solution. It's not a big deal but I wouldn't mind it fixed, having to install third party software though is kinda disappointing.
> 
> Just turned off the monitor while gaming, seems like it doesn't do that anymore, but may I ask Nvidia users what are your settings like on this window?


The problem is that some software is programmed to turn into native resolution when used in fullscreen mode. And Displayport doesnt support a "PC-NATIVE" resolution in windows. So you can either use a tool to setup your Driver/Registry Files Correctly to avoid that or just use DVI-D

You can also just try to figure out the right settings in that inf files by yourself without using a "3rd party program" good luck with that one.


----------



## PalominoCreek

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DarkSmith2*
> 
> The problem is that some software is programmed to turn into native resolution when used in fullscreen mode. And Displayport doesnt support a "PC-NATIVE" resolution in windows. So you can either use a tool to setup your Driver/Registry Files Correctly to avoid that or just use DVI-D
> 
> You can also just try to figure out the right settings in that inf files by yourself without using a "3rd party program" good luck with that one.


Yeah, if it keeps happening then I'll just use that tool. Right now I turned the monitor off while in-game just to test and resolution didn't change so I'll just leave it be for the time being.

Thanks by the way ;D


----------



## gene-z

I got just a GTX 970 SSC ACX 2.0+ and load temps are around 70-80c during load playing a game. I thought these cards run much cooler under load? I'm currently using the performance bios dip switch.


----------



## moccor

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *gene-z*
> 
> I got just a GTX 970 SSC ACX 2.0+ and load temps are around 70-80c during load playing a game. I thought these cards run much cooler under load? I'm currently using the performance bios dip switch.


I believe EVGA's HSF has been the worst out of the 700 and 900 series in terms of effectiveness and sound (not as low temps + louder).
Also one thing I noticed, leaving shadowplay on with shadow recording, raises the GPU temp about 10C for me during idle. Not sure about gaming temp, I plan to always leave it on because I use it


----------



## mstrmind5

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *moccor*
> 
> I believe EVGA's HSF has been the worst out of the 700 and 900 series in terms of effectiveness and sound (not as low temps + louder).
> Also one thing I noticed, leaving shadowplay on with shadow recording, raises the GPU temp about 10C for me during idle. Not sure about gaming temp, I plan to always leave it on because I use it


I can confirm this. The fan on my FTW+ 970 spins awfully fast and loud. The best way with EVGA's 970 series is to customize the cooler if you can, wither with an AIO and/or fans.


----------



## Sindre2104

I have now installed my 970 and slapped on the ek block and backplate








Its idling at a cool 30 c, and i am wondering where to start with overclocking.

I want to go full out with custom bios and max power limit.
The card is a G1 Gaming edt. from gigabyte with samsung memory.

Is there a guide somewhere, and where should i go about getting a custom bios?


----------



## AngryGoldfish

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Sindre2104*
> 
> I have now installed my 970 and slapped on the ek block and backplate
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Its idling at a cool 30 c, and i am wondering where to start with overclocking.
> 
> I want to go full out with custom bios and max power limit.
> The card is a G1 Gaming edt. from gigabyte with samsung memory.
> 
> Is there a guide somewhere, and where should i go about getting a custom bios?


Overclock your card first. Modding the BIOS is only necessary for extreme overclocks that might throttle or cause instability at the highest peaks of GPU Boost. Those that simply mod their BIOS straight away are either people who don't know what they're doing or who know _exactly_ what they're doing. I am personally neither so I do not recommend modding your BIOS unless you have to. I personally had to in order to stabilise my overclock. That could have just been my bad fortune. You'll never know until you try.

If you can hit 1550/2000Mhz, that's pretty much as good as it's going to get. Some have been able to hit 1600Mhz on the core and see benefits, but many have hit those numbers and seen little to no benefits compared to 1530Mhz, which may require no BIOS modification or additional voltage. 970's were never designed to overclock like a 980 or 290X. Those cards had no theoretical limits. The 970 does not scale that well after 1500Mhz (although there are exceptions). If they did, they'd seriously start encroaching on 980's, and nVidia wouldn't like that. My Fire Strike graphics score is 13500. That's around what a 980 Strix can get. I've seen 970's hit 14200. Now we're talking a slightly overclocked 980 Strix or a G1 Gaming 980.

Aim for 1500Mhz on the core first. Try and achieve that without modding anything. Use as much voltage as you want. The G1's cooler is so good that it won't make a difference. If you can reach 1500Mhz without the +87mV MSI AB allows, push higher. Keep going until you're unstable. Then back off by 20Mhz and gradually increase your memory overclocks until you're unstable. Try to balance memory with core overclocks. Core is king, but if an extra 100Mhz is stable on the memory when you reduce your core clock by 13Mhz, it's worth doing.


----------



## Sindre2104

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *AngryGoldfish*
> 
> Overclock your card first. Modding the BIOS is only necessary for extreme overclocks that might throttle or cause instability at the highest peaks of GPU Boost. Those that simply mod their BIOS straight away are either people who don't know what they're doing or who know _exactly_ what they're doing. I am personally neither so I do not recommend modding your BIOS unless you have to. I personally had to in order to stabilise my overclock. That could have just been my bad fortune. You'll never know until you try.
> 
> If you can hit 1550/2000Mhz, that's pretty much as good as it's going to get. Some have been able to hit 1600Mhz on the core and see benefits, but many have hit those numbers and seen little to no benefits compared to 1530Mhz, which may require no BIOS modification or additional voltage. 970's were never designed to overclock like a 980 or 290X. Those cards had no theoretical limits. The 970 does not scale that well after 1500Mhz (although there are exceptions). If they did, they'd seriously start encroaching on 980's, and nVidia wouldn't like that. My Fire Strike graphics score is 13500. That's around what a 980 Strix can get. I've seen 970's hit 14200. Now we're talking a slightly overclocked 980 Strix or a G1 Gaming 980.
> 
> Aim for 1500Mhz on the core first. Try and achieve that without modding anything. Use as much voltage as you want. The G1's cooler is so good that it won't make a difference. If you can reach 1500Mhz without the +87mV MSI AB allows, push higher. Keep going until you're unstable. Then back off by 20Mhz and gradually increase your memory overclocks until you're unstable. Try to balance memory with core overclocks. Core is king, but if an extra 100Mhz is stable on the memory when you reduce your core clock by 13Mhz, it's worth doing.


On air, just adding +87 mV and maxing the power limit, then adding 100 Mhz, gpu boost went up to 1505 Mhz.
But i am not on air anymore, it is watercooled.

Will see what i can hit and still be stable


----------



## AngryGoldfish

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Sindre2104*
> 
> On air, just adding +87 mV and maxing the power limit, then adding 100 Mhz, gpu boost went up to 1505 Mhz.
> But i am not on air anymore, it is watercooled.
> 
> Will see what i can hit and still be stable


Whatever you find, benchmark your clocks and keep a check on your scores. If your scores stop scaling effectively, stop overclocking. It's not worth the hassle.


----------



## Digitalwolf

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *gene-z*
> 
> I got just a GTX 970 SSC ACX 2.0+ and load temps are around 70-80c during load playing a game. I thought these cards run much cooler under load? I'm currently using the performance bios dip switch.


The stock SSC ACX 2.0+ bios has the fan set to about 45% at 79c (2096 rpm). That along with the fact that the fan turns off at 60c or below is part of why it hits those load temps. The fans.. I hate the sound the card makes and that is the only negative comment I really have about the card. I thought I had read the new cards aka + cards were quieter along with vrm cooling that the non + lacked. When reading threads I'd see a lot of people that had their card set to 100% fan at 70'ish or even lower and I couldn't even imagine that noise factor. Sure I have a headset but I don't live alone so.. not a real solution. When I got into bios modding (no I'm not recommending it) I would set my fan to come on at 45 and hit the 45% at a lower temp.. this helped a lot with load temps and the sound level was the same (you can do custom fan curves in some oc software as well).

I've not looked into an AIO for mine as its ok at the moment.. but I know there were no water blocks for the + cards when I looked.


----------



## Sindre2104

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *AngryGoldfish*
> 
> Whatever you find, benchmark your clocks and keep a check on your scores. If your scores stop scaling effectively, stop overclocking. It's not worth the hassle.


So on i am stable on these settings for now:
+87 mV 112% PL
1550 Mhz core (according to afterburner, GPU-Z sais 1497)
2000Mhz memory


On load it was about 42 c, although i have not warmed up all the water in the loop yet, so that will increase.
I dont think i will push any further yet, as i am waiting for a new PSU.
The one i have now is quite old, so i dont want to overclock with it.


----------



## mooseyaka

Hi guy's!
Well, im new member here, and i think i cant find better place to ask.

Week ago buy a new MSI 970, 4G G5 (G5 - idk what is that), seller said they can boost till 1279Mhz, but GPU-Z shows only 1253Mhz.
Okay, first what i do - get bios from this topic on forum.

After all tests for stability - i see all time core work on 1506Mhz (that bios i select for me), and this confuse me. Okay, i reflash my backup, till today.
Today i flash that(1506pro) bios again, try to modify them, to enable work like boost, but, on my config it's not give me too many fps in plus, and i go back to my backup again.

After all, when i try to bench GTA5 with my old bios, which i store from first day, i see some strange - boost up to 1392Mhz by core by self.


Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!







Well, i found it strange, and test again on "Valley" benchmark, run to 5 mins, ans from start i see again 1392 boost, then they dropped to 1380Mhz.

Formally, i have a couple questions:

In case, when i flash "baked" bios with locked 1506Mhz, if they stable - it's okay to work all time in that clocks? I ask, because i have before 780ti (that sh**ty Gigabite Ghz edition), and they dropped clock, when i do not run any 3d.

And, what is happend after all, boost to 1392 and dropped after to 1380 - i think it's strange, because boost locked in bios to 1253Mhz; - it's normal behavior, or not?

Sorry for that strange and long post, but im confused now :-\

Anyway, tnaks for answers.


----------



## Wirerat

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mooseyaka*
> 
> Hi guy's!
> Well, im new member here, and i think i cant find better place to ask.
> 
> Week ago buy a new MSI 970, 4G G5 (G5 - idk what is that), seller said they can boost till 1279Mhz, but GPU-Z shows only 1253Mhz.
> Okay, first what i do - get bios from this topic on forum.
> 
> After all tests for stability - i see all time core work on 1506Mhz (that bios i select for me), and this confuse me. Okay, i reflash my backup, till today.
> Today i flash that(1506pro) bios again, try to modify them, to enable work like boost, but, on my config it's not give me too many fps in plus, and i go back to my backup again.
> 
> When i try to bench GTA5 with my old bios, which i store from first day, i see some strange - boost up to 1392Mhz by core by self.
> Well, i found it strange, and test again on "Valley" benchmark, run to 5 mins, ans from start i see again 1392 boost, then they dropped to 1380Mhz.
> 
> Formally, i have a couple questions:
> 
> In case, when i flash "baked" bios with locked 1506Mhz, if they stable - it's okay to work all time in that clocks? I ask, because i have before 780ti (that sh**ty Gigabite Ghz edition), and they dropped clock, when i do not run any 3d.
> 
> And, what is happend after all, boost to 1392 and dropped after to 1380 - i think it's strange, because boost locked in bios to 1253Mhz; - it's normal behavior, or not?
> 
> Sorry for that strange and long post, but im confused now :-\
> 
> Anyway, tnaks for answers.


standard boost behavior. They all boost past the listed specs. Also it most likley dropped from 1392 to 1380 because it reached 68c or 72c. and dropped 12mhz. Thats normal behavior too.

Finally 1500mhz + will not damage your 970 and is perfectly safe.


----------



## Cakewalk_S

Well, I'm basically at the best I can get for the GTX970. My core overclock and memory overclock is maxed out. CPU could go upto 4.6GHz but I don't really like it on a 4+2 phase ITX board...



I think some newer CPU's score around 9k physics?
Maybe with windows 10 here and a clean install I'll be able to break the 11k barrier...

GTX970 Strix @ 1510MHz Core | 8000MHz Memory | 1.233Vcore


----------



## EarlZ

Was trying to find whats the max clocks my cards can get, one of my cards wont clock past 1532 even at 1.287v (lol) but I am happy enough they can do 1.200v 1506


----------



## AngryGoldfish

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Sindre2104*
> 
> So on i am stable on these settings for now:
> +87 mV 112% PL
> 1550 Mhz core (according to afterburner, GPU-Z sais 1497)
> 2000Mhz memory
> 
> 
> On load it was about 42 c, although i have not warmed up all the water in the loop yet, so that will increase.
> I dont think i will push any further yet, as i am waiting for a new PSU.
> The one i have now is quite old, so i dont want to overclock with it.


Brilliant. Once you've replaced your PSU, see if you can go higher. Just check your scores and see if it actually improves your benchmark numbers. If it doesn't, stick to 1550/2000Mhz. That's an excellent overclock. You should be very happy with it. Your Valley score should be around 3000 with 70 FPS. Your GPU Fire Strike score should be around 14000. My Valley score is 65 FPS and my Fire Strike is 13500. That's with my G1 970 at 1550/7600Mhz.


----------



## Sindre2104

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *AngryGoldfish*
> 
> Brilliant. Once you've replaced your PSU, see if you can go higher. Just check your scores and see if it actually improves your benchmark numbers. If it doesn't, stick to 1550/2000Mhz. That's an excellent overclock. You should be very happy with it. Your Valley score should be around 3000 with 70 FPS. Your GPU Fire Strike score should be around 14000. My Valley score is 65 FPS and my Fire Strike is 13500. That's with my G1 970 at 1550/7600Mhz.


Did a fast run with 1530/4050, with valley hd and got 1500


----------



## AngryGoldfish

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Sindre2104*
> 
> Did a fast run with 1530/4050, with valley hd and got 1500


You got 1500 what? Is that Valley at 1080p with Ultra quality and 8xAA? Basically everything at max 1080p?


----------



## Sindre2104

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *AngryGoldfish*
> 
> You got 1500 what? Is that Valley at 1080p with Ultra quality and 8xAA? Basically everything at max 1080p?


Yeah, that one


----------



## AngryGoldfish

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Sindre2104*
> 
> Yeah, that one


And you only got 1500 points? Can you give me more details? What FPS, min/max? Like I said, with an overclock like that you should be hitting around 3000 points and 70 FPS. 1500 points is way too low.


----------



## kl6mk6

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Sindre2104*
> 
> Yeah, that one


Post the screenshot so we can see the settings. That does seem low.


----------



## Sindre2104

This is the run i am talking about, will continue to refine the overclock tho
EDIT:
Did a new run 1550/4050


I do not know what was wrong with the first run, but this one seems more correct.
It might have been som settings in nvidia control panel


----------



## cyoung89

I feel like this is a little low, of a score. I have my PNY 970 at a stable 1582 MHz and Memory at 4050 MHz(I've been able to get higher, just stuck with this.) It never goes over 70c, with my fan at 60%. If you have any advice, it would be much appreciated!

Valley
FPS: 61.3
Score: 2566
Min FPS: 31.1
Max FPS: 116.6
System

CPU model:
Intel(R) Core(TM) i5-4670K CPU @ 3.40GHz (3399MHz) x4 (@4.2GHz)
GPU model:
NVIDIA GeForce GTX 970 10.18.13.5330 (4095MB) x1

Mode:
1920x1080 8xAA
Preset: Custom
Quality: Ultra


----------



## Wirerat

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *cyoung89*
> 
> I feel like this is a little low, of a score. I have my PNY 970 at a stable 1582 MHz and Memory at 4050 MHz(I've been able to get higher, just stuck with this.) It never goes over 70c, with my fan at 60%. If you have any advice, it would be much appreciated!
> 
> Valley
> FPS: 61.3
> Score: 2566
> Min FPS: 31.1
> Max FPS: 116.6
> System
> 
> CPU model:
> Intel(R) Core(TM) i5-4670K CPU @ 3.40GHz (3399MHz) x4 (@4.2GHz)
> GPU model:
> NVIDIA GeForce GTX 970 10.18.13.5330 (4095MB) x1
> 
> Mode:
> 1920x1080 8xAA
> Preset: Custom
> Quality: Ultra


I use msi afterburner overlay to show my core frequancy and temps on screen while the valley bench is running. It is the only way you can tell if your gpu is throttling or not. I think yours is throttling at those clocks. the core speed info shown on the top right inside valley is not accurate.

my gtx 970 FTW at 1510mhz/4000 memory is scoring higher than yours at lower clocks.


Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


----------



## Sindre2104

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *cyoung89*
> 
> I feel like this is a little low, of a score. I have my PNY 970 at a stable 1582 MHz and Memory at 4050 MHz(I've been able to get higher, just stuck with this.) It never goes over 70c, with my fan at 60%. If you have any advice, it would be much appreciated!
> 
> Valley
> FPS: 61.3
> Score: 2566
> Min FPS: 31.1
> Max FPS: 116.6
> System
> 
> CPU model:
> Intel(R) Core(TM) i5-4670K CPU @ 3.40GHz (3399MHz) x4 (@4.2GHz)
> GPU model:
> NVIDIA GeForce GTX 970 10.18.13.5330 (4095MB) x1
> 
> Mode:
> 1920x1080 8xAA
> Preset: Custom
> Quality: Ultra


First of all, run the Extreme HD preset, you cant compare scores with different settings








What i did was to go into the Nvidia control panel and reset the global 3D settings back to stock.
I then set the texture filtering setting to performance (dont know if this helps at all) , and multi display to single display performance

On another note the highest i can overclock my card and get one full run of valley is either 1570/4050, or 1591/4000.
This was all with +100 mV (should be 1.31, but AB is showing 1.275) and 150% PL
I am using a very old NorthQ 1000W for the GPU, so its not getting very clean power, hoping i can push even higher when i buy a new PSU








Also have not overclocked my 4690K, so doing that would prob increase my score a bit

Will stress test the 1570/4050 clock some more and if its stable, just run with that ^^


----------



## CoreyL4

Well it looks like my card didnt like 1541mhz after stable for a month or so.

I am just gonna get another 970 I think. I don't see a point in getting a 980 if I plan on upgrading to a 980ti eventually.

http://s1098.photobucket.com/user/CoreyLapp/media/IMAG1355_zpsrwyti0js.jpg.html


----------



## camry racing

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *CoreyL4*
> 
> Well it looks like my card didnt like 1541mhz after stable for a month or so.
> 
> I am just gonna get another 970 I think. I don't see a point in getting a 980 if I plan on upgrading to a 980ti eventually.
> 
> http://s1098.photobucket.com/user/CoreyLapp/media/IMAG1355_zpsrwyti0js.jpg.html


wow bad luck I have 2 MSI GTX 970 currently for sale on ebay

http://www.ebay.com/itm/141710467573?ssPageName=STRK:MESELX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1555.l2649


----------



## cyoung89

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Wirerat*
> 
> I use msi afterburner overlay to show my core frequancy and temps on screen while the valley bench is running. It is the only way you can tell if your gpu is throttling or not. I think yours is throttling at those clocks. the core speed info shown on the top right inside valley is not accurate.
> 
> my gtx 970 FTW at 1510mhz/4000 memory is scoring higher than yours at lower clocks.
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!




I changed some settings, and backed down the clock to 1562. It made a nice little difference. I will do some more tweaking, but this was a nice improvement. This has been the first time, I have really messed with overclocking, so I am still learning!


----------



## Wirerat

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *cyoung89*
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I changed some settings, and backed down the clock to 1562. It made a nice little difference. I will do some more tweaking, but this was a nice improvement. This has been the first time, I have really messed with overclocking, so I am still learning!


thats a much beter score. looks like thats about were you should be.


----------



## Xoriam

I need to figure out my new cases airflow better, it's not agreeing well with the heat atm.
Had to knock back my clocks a bit


----------



## cyoung89

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Xoriam*
> 
> I need to figure out my new cases airflow better, it's not agreeing well with the heat atm.
> Had to knock back my clocks a bit


What case do you have? I have a corsair carbide 240, and I really like it. It has excellent airflow, and I, believe, I get decent temperatures.


----------



## AngryGoldfish

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Sindre2104*
> 
> 
> This is the run i am talking about, will continue to refine the overclock tho
> EDIT:
> Did a new run 1550/4050
> 
> 
> I do not know what was wrong with the first run, but this one seems more correct.
> It might have been som settings in nvidia control panel


Your score is indicative of your overclocks. It's about where mine would be if I could push my memory as high as yours.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *cyoung89*
> 
> 
> 
> I changed some settings, and backed down the clock to 1562. It made a nice little difference. I will do some more tweaking, but this was a nice improvement. This has been the first time, I have really messed with overclocking, so I am still learning!


That's much better, yeah. You're past my score now. What settings did you change?


----------



## Sindre2104

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *AngryGoldfish*
> 
> Your score is indicative of your overclocks. It's about where mine would be if I could push my memory as high as yours.
> That's much better, yeah. You're past my score now. What settings did you change?


I reset the nvidia global 3D settings, as yesterday i tried setting up a game and changed some of them


----------



## BulletSponge

Well, got my 970 a little over a week ago and finally got around to trying for a proper OC. This is as high as I can get in Valley without artifacting. At +195 on the core it gets pretty bad. At more than +500 on mem I started losing a bit on the score.



Not bad for Elpida memory is it?











Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!







Afterburner settings


Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!







Asic Quality


Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!







I suppose I can be happy with this one. Never flashed a card before and don't feel like starting now


----------



## moccor

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *BulletSponge*
> 
> Well, got my 970 a little over a week ago and finally got around to trying for a proper OC. This is as high as I can get in Valley without artifacting. At +195 on the core it gets pretty bad. At more than +500 on mem I started losing a bit on the score.
> 
> 
> 
> Not bad for Elpida memory is it?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Afterburner settings
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asic Quality
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I suppose I can be happy with this one. Never flashed a card before and don't feel like starting now


Does your card actually need the extra voltage or did you just add it because its available? I'm just curious cuz my ASIC score is close to yours (70.9)


----------



## BulletSponge

I just gave it all that there was available. "Sliders to the right......Check".


----------



## moccor

Oh, you should try undervolting, your ASIC is higher than mine by about 2% and mine seems to be stable during gaming and benchmarks @ 1.162v 1518core and 8k mem. I'm just curious if a higher ASIC can go lower or the same as my voltage.


----------



## Xoriam

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *cyoung89*
> 
> What case do you have? I have a corsair carbide 240, and I really like it. It has excellent airflow, and I, believe, I get decent temperatures.


I've got the Coolermaster HAF XB EVO cube case.
I need to figure out how to attach fans to the sides mainly because getting a fan pushing air directly into the fan on the GPU is helping alot.
Atm I have the side open and a mini fan blowing air into it.
(it's soooooo hot here atm)

This is probably the last set of cards I'll be doing air on.


----------



## moccor

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Xoriam*
> 
> I've got the Coolermaster HAF XB EVO cube case.
> I need to figure out how to attach fans to the sides mainly because getting a fan pushing air directly into the fan on the GPU is helping alot.
> Atm I have the side open and a mini fan blowing air into it.
> (it's soooooo hot here atm)
> 
> This is probably the last set of cards I'll be doing air on.


Don't buy more fans, just buy a CLC and a Kraken G10 or Corsair equivalent. Keep the stock HSF and keep or sell the card in the future without the CLC and G10. That's a big case, I would think you would have no problem with cooling compared to something like my EVGA Hadron


----------



## Xoriam

Once I go WC on my GPUs I'll be going custom full block i think.
Not gonna be on my 970s though.


----------



## CoreyL4

Yep my 970 is fried. After a month of being stable at 1541mhz its done.

I am gonna replace it. I don't think I am gonna overclock this next one. Kinda annoyed how it failed so soon.


----------



## kl6mk6

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *CoreyL4*
> 
> Yep my 970 is fried. After a month of being stable at 1541mhz its done.
> 
> I am gonna replace it. I don't think I am gonna overclock this next one. Kinda annoyed how it failed so soon.


Out of curiosity, was it air or water cooled, and had you increased voltages?


----------



## CoreyL4

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kl6mk6*
> 
> Out of curiosity, was it air or water cooled, and had you increased voltages?


Stock fans and no to the voltage.


----------



## kl6mk6

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *CoreyL4*
> 
> Stock fans and no to the voltage.


Thanks for the info. You gonna be able to warranty it?


----------



## CoreyL4

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kl6mk6*
> 
> Thanks for the info. You gonna be able to warranty it?


I dont know. It is past the replacement period on Newegg. I'll have to check in with MSI.


----------



## Sindre2104

So bored as i am i decided to push my memory clock.
I am at 4250 Mhz now, completely stable with no artifacts in valley, 3dmark or GTA V


----------



## renji1337

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *CoreyL4*
> 
> I dont know. It is past the replacement period on Newegg. I'll have to check in with MSI.


MSI will fix it. If a card just ups and dies, they will easily rma it. I wouldn't mention overclock though, but I don't know if MSI voids warranties from overclocking.


----------



## cyoung89

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Xoriam*
> 
> I've got the Coolermaster HAF XB EVO cube case.
> I need to figure out how to attach fans to the sides mainly because getting a fan pushing air directly into the fan on the GPU is helping alot.
> Atm I have the side open and a mini fan blowing air into it.
> (it's soooooo hot here atm)
> 
> This is probably the last set of cards I'll be doing air on.


I think I will be doing a custom loop soon. Living in Oklahoma, and the insane humidity, I think it will be best. I can also use that as an excuse, to tell my wife, why I need to spend more money on the computer.


----------



## cyoung89

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *AngryGoldfish*
> 
> That's much better, yeah. You're past my score now. What settings did you change?


I dropped my core(+175) and memory(+530) clock down. I think I have a little more head room, but I am happy where I am.


----------



## kl6mk6

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *cyoung89*
> 
> I think I will be doing a custom loop soon. Living in Oklahoma, and the insane humidity, I think it will be best. I can also use that as an excuse, to tell my wife, why I need to spend more money on the computer.


You will not regret it!


----------



## ValValdesky

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Wirerat*
> 
> I use msi afterburner overlay to show my core frequancy and temps on screen while the valley bench is running. It is the only way you can tell if your gpu is throttling or not. I think yours is throttling at those clocks. the core speed info shown on the top right inside valley is not accurate.
> 
> my gtx 970 FTW at 1510mhz/4000 memory is scoring higher than yours at lower clocks.
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


Using a custom bios?


----------



## kanttii

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *PalominoCreek*
> 
> Yeah, if it keeps happening then I'll just use that tool. Right now I turned the monitor off while in-game just to test and resolution didn't change so I'll just leave it be for the time being.
> 
> Thanks by the way ;D


Wouldn't the nvidia control panel custom resolution tool work?! For me it does for anything!

Nvidia control panel -> display -> change resolution (idk the English equivalents for these lol) -> custom, and create the same one you want, and apply? Isn't that the same the other tool does?

With that I could make my monitor run at 66hz overclock at all times without having to run precisionx!

About overclocks.. I think I've finally found a 100% stable config! It's worked like magic for the past months even with GTA V. Many games like 1560mhz+ but GTA V doesn't, which tells it wasn't stable. I've been trying to find out if 4001mhz memory is unstable but can't really see any difference.. GTA V crashed once but it might've been my mods and crazy population tweaks








It boosts correctly and doesn't throttle. The real power target should be about 300W (285W went 104% max) but I'm a bit lazy to calculate correct new values and it's np that this 336W is a bit too much haha. If I lower voltage from 1.256V it throttles, ASIC 79.9%

Now at these:

Here's BIOS (based on the MSI forum January release), 1506.5 GPC and 1405 the rest:

F1_kanttii_stable_OC.zip 136k .zip file

100% game & work stable score: http://www.3dmark.com/3dm/7640644?

It can run Firestrike without problems at 1586Mhz http://www.3dmark.com/3dm/7640764? but it's not NEAR gamestable! 14125 gpu score tho lol. This MSI Gaming 970 is a real beast!

I also finally found stable max overclocks for cpu and ram too. CPU at 4444Mhz (cpu-z reports 4443.1; bus speed 101mhz, and when only 2 cores in use it's 4545mhz for both, when 4 it's 4444mhz) and RAM at 2154.4Mhz (1.5V 12-13-12-35-1T). Finding out the absolute max is so much fun! Thanks for the tips again everyone, especially regarding GPC, XBAR etc and voltage stepping!

AngryGoldfish you got me drooling after the 980 Ti Gaming 6G







but it's nearly 1000 euros here so yea..for about 35% better performance nty..maybe...


----------



## Wirerat

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ValValdesky*
> 
> Using a custom bios?


yes, custom bios and a custom loop with bitspower water block.

My evga ftw 970 was throttling prior to going custom loop from the vrm temps evga left completely passive.


----------



## Cakewalk_S

Quote:


> Wouldn't the nvidia control panel custom resolution tool work?! For me it does for anything!
> 
> Nvidia control panel -> display -> change resolution (idk the English equivalents for these lol) -> custom, and create the same one you want, and apply? Isn't that the same the other tool does?
> 
> With that I could make my monitor run at 66hz overclock at all times without having to run precisionx!
> 
> About overclocks.. I think I've finally found a 100% stable config! It's worked like magic for the past months even with GTA V. Many games like 1560mhz+ but GTA V doesn't, which tells it wasn't stable. I've been trying to find out if 4001mhz memory is unstable but can't really see any difference.. GTA V crashed once but it might've been my mods and crazy population tweaks
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It boosts correctly and doesn't throttle. The real power target should be about 300W (285W went 104% max) but I'm a bit lazy to calculate correct new values and it's np that this 336W is a bit too much haha. If I lower voltage from 1.256V it throttles, ASIC 79.9%
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> Now at these:
> 
> Here's BIOS (based on the MSI forum January release), 1506.5 GPC and 1405 the rest:
> 
> F1_kanttii_stable_OC.zip 136k .zip file
> 
> 100% game & work stable score: http://www.3dmark.com/3dm/7640644?
> 
> It can run Firestrike without problems at 1586Mhz http://www.3dmark.com/3dm/7640764? but it's not NEAR gamestable! 14125 gpu score tho lol. This MSI Gaming 970 is a real beast!
> 
> I also finally found stable max overclocks for cpu and ram too. CPU at 4444Mhz (cpu-z reports 4443.1; bus speed 101mhz, and when only 2 cores in use it's 4545mhz for both, when 4 it's 4444mhz) and RAM at 2154.4Mhz (1.5V 12-13-12-35-1T). Finding out the absolute max is so much fun! Thanks for the tips again everyone, especially regarding GPC, XBAR etc and voltage stepping!
> 
> AngryGoldfish you got me drooling after the 980 Ti Gaming 6G
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> but it's nearly 1000 euros here so yea..for about 35% better performance nty..maybe...


Memory overclocks won't really help actual real world gaming performance that much. You might get 1-2FPS more with a hefty memory overclock like you have here. Where you'll see the difference is benchmarks. I guess benchmarks really load and unload VRAM so higher clocks on those really effect the scores. I was in disbelief myself till I actually paid attention to it. Like BF4 for example, I'll get the same fps whether I OC memory or not...


----------



## Wirerat

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Cakewalk_S*
> 
> Memory overclocks won't really help actual real world gaming performance that much. You might get 1-2FPS more with a hefty memory overclock like you have here. Where you'll see the difference is benchmarks. I guess benchmarks really load and unload VRAM so higher clocks on those really effect the scores. I was in disbelief myself till I actually paid attention to it. Like BF4 for example, I'll get the same fps whether I OC memory or not...


Up to 8000mhz memory performance scales well in benchmarks. If your gtx 970 can reach 1500mhz/8000 memory then it is faster than non overclocked 980.

Not all games are bottlenecked by memory bandwidth. Thats why some games dnt respond to it.


----------



## Mandeep Singh

Hi guys, i heard someone fried his gpu by overclocking, did he installed custom bios?
Im on completly stock bios, im runing my gpu core
Clock at 1474 and mem clock 8201mhz completly stable, but still should i worried? Is stock bios still not safe?


----------



## TopicClocker

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *CoreyL4*
> 
> Stock fans and no to the voltage.


That's quite bizarre, I've never heard of a GPU dying with no voltage increments, I've over-clocked many GPUs, and increased the voltage on them too and I still have them working fine.


----------



## Wirerat

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mandeep Singh*
> 
> Hi guys, i heard someone fried his gpu by overclocking, did he installed custom bios?
> Im on completly stock bios, im runing my gpu core
> Clock at 1474 and mem clock 8201mhz completly stable, but still should i worried? Is stock bios still not safe?


no worries. The only way it would hurt it is if you run it too hot for a long period of time and thats not even really possible anymore because the gpu will throttle itself.

There is no way to feed the card too much voltage because it is locked down.

So if you know someone with broke gpu it was most likely just a faulty gpu.

They all are not perfect thats why they have a warranty.

If you RMA just flash stock bios back.


----------



## iARDAs

Got myself a Galax 970 EXOC Black. Sitting on my desk, waiting for the other components to arrive tommorrow









Looks like a great GPU. I hope it plays well too.

I have an enormous driver dilemma though. Any recommendations?


----------



## CoreyL4

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TopicClocker*
> 
> That's quite bizarre, I've never heard of a GPU dying with no voltage increments, I've over-clocked many GPUs, and increased the voltage on them too and I still have them working fine.


Yeah youre telling me! I dont know if I am gonna overclock anymore when I get it back.


----------



## BulletSponge

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *iARDAs*
> 
> Got myself a Galax 970 EXOC Black. Sitting on my desk, waiting for the other components to arrive tommorrow
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Looks like a great GPU. I hope it plays well too.
> 
> I have an enormous driver dilemma though. Any recommendations?


I'm on 353.38 since it released. No crashes whatsoever yet although there have been 2 or 3 times my cursor disappeared in Chrome.


----------



## iARDAs

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *BulletSponge*
> 
> I'm on 353.38 since it released. No crashes whatsoever yet although there have been 2 or 3 times my cursor disappeared in Chrome.


I will probably be only using Internet Explorer. I used to love it before. Chrome seems way too RAM demanding and causing issues with Nvidia lately.

Thanks.


----------



## EarlZ

Around how much core speed is required for a 970 G1 to run as fast as a 980 stock?


----------



## ValValdesky

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Wirerat*
> 
> yes, custom bios and a custom loop with bitspower water block.
> 
> My evga ftw 970 was throttling prior to going custom loop from the vrm temps evga left completely passive.


Mind sharing your custom bios?


----------



## Wirerat

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ValValdesky*
> 
> Mind sharing your custom bios?


all I did was copy the nolimit bios power tab and set memory to 4000.

If your card cannot do 8000mhz memory dont do the same memory edit though.

The nolimit bios is here. http://www.overclock.net/t/1517316/extract-and-flash-gtx-970-and-980-firmware-zosons-h2o-and-air-custom-bios/0_50

I had no luck adding the other edits (voltage or clocks) in those bios though. just the power limits.


----------



## AngryGoldfish

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *EarlZ*
> 
> Around how much core speed is required for a 970 G1 to run as fast as a 980 stock?


Not sure with no memory overclock, but with a memory overclock of 7800Mhz, around 1500Mhz. With a good card, 1550-1600Mhz will get you 980 Strix-type performance, and an amazing card, 1580-1620Mhz will get you G1 Gaming 980 performance. Roughly.


----------



## brettjv

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Paztak*
> 
> System wasn't set to High performance, but that didn't help. When I play witcher 3 the card is still throttling if I go above 1329mhz and reason for throttling is pwr. Actually I noticed that card can't even reach at stock setting to 1329mhz boostclock which supposed to be the limit what they had set in factory. In stock bios the boost clock is set to value 1329mhz.. At stock setting core clock is constantly changing between 1286-1318mhz. It doesn't never settle to one value, but when I use AB total power limit and set it to 120%, then boost clock will rise to 1329mhz and stays there.
> 
> Is my card broken? Should I do RMA?
> 
> Card is fast enough at that clock speed, but well... you know, you really want to solve this or get a new properly working card.
> Though I don't want to wait months to get new card.....
> I have tested that temps are not reason for throttling. Throttling could happen at lower temps than 73c, but I haven't used hwinfo64 to check vrm temperatures, so can't be 100% sure that vrm temps isn't the reason. But like I said above, card is acting weird even at stock settings.


Just want to let you know that the 'underlying' supply of power is most definitely NOT the issue, for all kinds of reasons. Most importantly, the ratings of 75W for PCI-Ex and 150W for 8-pin cable is absolutely not 'enforced' by ANYTHING (except maybe your psu if it has a crappy design w/the rails ... but if that were 'the issue', your machine would be shutting off due to excessive power draw on the rail that the 8-pin is on, not causing your card to throttle).

In fact, even if your card tried to draw 300W, it would be able to do so off the MB + 8-pin, no problem. Your power cable and board would start to heat up is all that would happen in that case, but just barely. The 150W limit is VERY conservative vs. what the cable can actually transmit. It's the 'card' that defines how much power it's drawing, there's nothing else to stop it other than your parts melting, or your psu's over-current tripping mechanism.

Another reason is ... well, the CARD is doing the throttling, which is a result of power DRAW being higher than 'what it thinks it should be drawing'. But the DRAW has to be 'available' in order for that to happen. It wouldn't throttle if the issue was that the power just 'wasn't there'. And again like I said before, there's no mechanism by which the power 'won't be there'. Your system will provide ... whatever the card asks for.

My guess is that your bios ... just isn't 'doing what you think it's doing'. Either that or somehow Asus is enforcing the power limit right at the chip level (like, hardware level, so that the bios just doesn't matter) ... maybe that's option nV gave for the card makers ...but only some of them ordered their chips with that 'feature' enabled ... longshot but seems conceivable.

I'd try some other bioses, particularly find one that someone else has tried with your exact card (the Strix) and can confirm for SURE that it raises the limit before throttling.


----------



## brettjv

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *moccor*
> 
> I'm sure the others that doubted the integrity of your testing and videos haven't yet, but +rep for the info and videos. I too did not know any of this and I would have went to Windows 10 soon anyway simply cuz I love 8.1


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mandeep Singh*
> 
> wait i try my best to explain, (my english is not much strong as you guys)
> in WDDM 2.0/DX12 its 15 times smarter and faster than dx11.. its NXT GEN TRUE TECH INVENTION.
> First of al gtx 970 doesnt have 3.5, i hate when people says gtx 970 have 3.5, its true 4gb card with new invention to make it cheaper and power effecient, they made 2 partition from 1 partition, means, if game needs 3gb vram, then game will run on first partition which is 3gb, untill it doesnt use as 100% it will disable the 1gb part, when it goes more than 100% consumtion of 3gb part it use other .5 of 1gb part and disable the other part like before and when game needs more than 3.5 it iwll open the door for last 0.5gb,
> nvidia is the first company to made this feature,
> 
> Man whats the benefit of this feature?
> see, amd cards always hot, (i dont hate amd) they are hot because when game needs even 1.5gb vram, whole chip get in use, it dont try to make it cooler and consume less power..
> like nvidia cards now, always tries to save energy..
> we are comparing amd as LCD and NVIDIA as LED.. both are screens but have different feature..
> 
> back on topic of WDDM 2.0,
> they say it can double the part of vram in SLI too, even if you add two different gpu it will double the amount, now amd can run with nvidia SLI/crosfire,
> 
> in DX11, heavy games needs heavy bandwidth, even 256gb/s was slow sometimes, and if we talk about system vram or DRAM vram or oneboard vram they have 26gb/s something, which is too slow, but near enough for gaming..
> 
> in DX12/WDDM 2.0, with the EXCELLENT technology and HUGE!! BUG FIXED! and MADE IT LIGHER..
> Now system vram can perform as heavy gaming..
> 
> if you installed 16gb DRAM with 4gb gtx 970, in DXDIAG, it will show as 16gb VRAM YOU HAVE, means you can run 16gb vram games too...
> thats amazing.. no?


I do not 'buy' ... so much of this.

I doubt that the 970 cards shut off chips of vram when it's not in use, I'm sorry, but I'm 95% sure that you're incorrect. Do you have proof?

My understanding is that the lower power use on the newer nV cards is due to the chip design, much lower FP calc speed, a smaller die size, and the 256-bit memory bus instead of 512-bit on the AMD cards ... as well as the architecture of the chip simply being ... different. More efficient. Less leakage.

And there is NO WAY you can use your system ram exactly like it's vram. Its WAAAAAY too slow. Period. This is not something that you can overcome with software. You could maybe offload SOME stuff that's normally happening on vram to system ram, but not ANY part of your frame buffer. And even that is surely not happening in games THAT DON'T USE DX12, like the ones posted.

I'd bet my left ear that these high apparent vram usage numbers are just a result of Afterburner malfunctioning in Windows 10.

And I don't even know what your meaning about SLI but if you think that Windows 10 or WDDM or DX12 or whatever allows SLI to double memory capacity ... I know for SURE that is wrong. NO WAY. Impossible.


----------



## mattisyahu

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *brettjv*
> 
> I do not 'buy' ... so much of this.
> 
> I doubt that the 970 cards shut off chips of vram when it's not in use, I'm sorry, but I'm 95% sure that you're incorrect. Do you have proof?
> 
> My understanding is that the lower power use on the newer nV cards is due to the chip design, much lower FP calc speed, a smaller die size, and the 256-bit memory bus instead of 512-bit on the AMD cards ... as well as the architecture of the chip simply being ... different. More efficient. Less leakage.
> 
> And there is NO WAY you can use your system ram exactly like it's vram. Its WAAAAAY too slow. Period. This is not something that you can overcome with software. You could maybe offload SOME stuff that's normally happening on vram to system ram, but not ANY part of your frame buffer. And even that is surely not happening in games THAT DON'T USE DX12, like the ones posted.
> 
> I'd bet my left ear that these high apparent vram usage numbers are just a result of Afterburner malfunctioning in Windows 10.
> 
> *And I don't even know what your meaning about SLI but if you think that Windows 10 or WDDM or DX12 or whatever allows SLI to double memory capacity ... I know for SURE that is wrong. NO WAY. Impossible.*


http://www.tweaktown.com/news/43347/geforce-radeon-gpus-soon-combine-vram-thanks-dx12-mantle/index.html

Unless I'm missing something?


----------



## kl6mk6

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mattisyahu*
> 
> http://www.tweaktown.com/news/43347/geforce-radeon-gpus-soon-combine-vram-thanks-dx12-mantle/index.html
> 
> Unless I'm missing something?


----------



## Mandeep Singh

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *brettjv*
> 
> I do not 'buy' ... so much of this.
> 
> I doubt that the 970 cards shut off chips of vram when it's not in use, I'm sorry, but I'm 95% sure that you're incorrect. Do you have proof?
> 
> My understanding is that the lower power use on the newer nV cards is due to the chip design, much lower FP calc speed, a smaller die size, and the 256-bit memory bus instead of 512-bit on the AMD cards ... as well as the architecture of the chip simply being ... different. More efficient. Less leakage.
> 
> And there is NO WAY you can use your system ram exactly like it's vram. Its WAAAAAY too slow. Period. This is not something that you can overcome with software. You could maybe offload SOME stuff that's normally happening on vram to system ram, but not ANY part of your frame buffer. And even that is surely not happening in games THAT DON'T USE DX12, like the ones posted.
> 
> I'd bet my left ear that these high apparent vram usage numbers are just a result of Afterburner malfunctioning in Windows 10.
> 
> And I don't even know what your meaning about SLI but if you think that Windows 10 or WDDM or DX12 or whatever allows SLI to double memory capacity ... I know for SURE that is wrong. NO WAY. Impossible.


Hi, first ot all thanks for listening me and sharing your important thought.. And my English is not s good bro..
Im not saying all perfect as i said im just reader and shared what i read and experimented.
No. Slower part of gtx 970 vram is not "too slower" for gaming, thats just a small number when we see in front of 196..
The different architecture in gtx 970 have multi features i stated what nvidia official blog, anandtech and toms hardware and some other forum told us..
A small bandwidth vram is handling small partition which is only 512mb, its not like 4gb chip bandwidth by 27gbps, then we can call it slower vram,
Handling just a small part of vram like 512, 26gb/s is enough.. Alteast enough for gaming..
Yea dx12 doubles the vram,
But i dont know in sli, you may be right, because i just read the microsoft said in blog and wikipedia (specs of dx12 and wddm 2.0, dx12 not launched yet)
I didnt experimented in sli but in single card vram can be double..
Dx12 and wddm 2.0 is hughest of huge bug fixed and highly noticed performance improved version,

In windows 8.1 and older version, what was in that,
They was not enough smart to combine or attacthing the partitions of vram perfectly, this got notice when gtx 970 in gaming, the timing when usage gets more than 3.5, the performs of small timing of getting to another partition was sometimes cause what we called it stutter. That was just because of slower and old gen wddm 1.3 and dx not because of cards.
In dx 12 and wddm 2.0,
They made it truly improved and we can now really say that it "it is next gen thing"
Everything is possible, when manufactures come to honestly and thinks about future..
Its future finally they made it, perfect bugfixed thing that is wddm 2.0 and dx 12. Performance was
Not double not triple not quad, that was 10-15 times more improved than dx 11,
The big thing improved was it is now lighter, i mean before we needed high bandwidth memory and now because of nexr gen and bug fixed new version the performs got improved,
And bigest thing they finally made that, now memory can stack in use from gpu vram to system vram and the timming when things get transfer is same like 1 partition performance i mean no stutter when texture sends from gpu vram to system vram..
Thats the big thing..
Sli/crossfire is still getting develop, it will clear when dx12 source codes api will launch. I cant say because its not yet came and cant we test.. We can only test single gpu yet..
But they stated in blog, now different gpu can be attatch and become double.. Because if system vram can attatch with gpu vram like magic then why windows is not smart enough to send texture to another different gpu..
Thank you for attention


----------



## Paztak

Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!



Quote:


> Originally Posted by *brettjv*
> 
> Just want to let you know that the 'underlying' supply of power is most definitely NOT the issue, for all kinds of reasons. Most importantly, the ratings of 75W for PCI-Ex and 150W for 8-pin cable is absolutely not 'enforced' by ANYTHING (except maybe your psu if it has a crappy design w/the rails ... but if that were 'the issue', your machine would be shutting off due to excessive power draw on the rail that the 8-pin is on, not causing your card to throttle).
> 
> In fact, even if your card tried to draw 300W, it would be able to do so off the MB + 8-pin, no problem. Your power cable and board would start to heat up is all that would happen in that case, but just barely. The 150W limit is VERY conservative vs. what the cable can actually transmit. It's the 'card' that defines how much power it's drawing, there's nothing else to stop it other than your parts melting, or your psu's over-current tripping mechanism.
> 
> Another reason is ... well, the CARD is doing the throttling, which is a result of power DRAW being higher than 'what it thinks it should be drawing'. But the DRAW has to be 'available' in order for that to happen. It wouldn't throttle if the issue was that the power just 'wasn't there'. And again like I said before, there's no mechanism by which the power 'won't be there'. Your system will provide ... whatever the card asks for.
> 
> My guess is that your bios ... just isn't 'doing what you think it's doing'. Either that or somehow Asus is enforcing the power limit right at the chip level (like, hardware level, so that the bios just doesn't matter) ... maybe that's option nV gave for the card makers ...but only some of them ordered their chips with that 'feature' enabled ... longshot but seems conceivable.
> 
> I'd try some other bioses, particularly find one that someone else has tried with your exact card (the Strix) and can confirm for SURE that it raises the limit before throttling.






Thanks for the clearing up,

It's good to hear that there's nothing wrong with my system.
As a matter of fact I just got help from user Cakewalk_s. He also have Strix card and he did take a look at my bios and edited power limits little bit. Now I can reach stable 1380 boost clock when playing witcher 3, but if I go higher then Witcher 3 will crash because for some reason in some scenarios voltage will drop from 1.212 to lower value and that causes the crash. This is some how related to scenarios where game doesn't use GPU that much.... Any idea how to fix this?


----------



## DarkSmith2

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Paztak*
> 
> 
> Thanks for the clearing up,
> 
> It's good to hear that there's nothing wrong with my system.
> As a matter of fact I just got help from user Cakewalk_s. He also have Strix card and he did take a look at my bios and edited power limits little bit. Now I can reach stable 1380 boost clock when playing witcher 3, but if I go higher then Witcher 3 will crash because for some reason in some scenarios voltage will drop from 1.212 to lower value and that causes the crash. This is some how related to scenarios where game doesn't use GPU that much.... Any idea how to fix this?


try to edit CLK 35 max Voltage in your voltage table if you haven't done it allready.


----------



## m0n4rch

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Paztak*
> 
> Thanks for the clearing up,
> 
> It's good to hear that there's nothing wrong with my system.
> As a matter of fact I just got help from user Cakewalk_s. He also have Strix card and he did take a look at my bios and edited power limits little bit. Now I can reach stable 1380 boost clock when playing witcher 3, but if I go higher then Witcher 3 will crash because for some reason in some scenarios voltage will drop from 1.212 to lower value and that causes the crash. This is some how related to scenarios where game doesn't use GPU that much.... Any idea how to fix this?


When you OC the GPU, the whole boost table shifts. You don't just change the highest clock speed. So for example, say your card boosts to CLK 63 by default. That's 1380 MHz. When you add +150 MHz with Afterburner, the whole table shifts so that CLK 63 becomes 1380+150=1530. Even if you OC trough Bios, the only way to do it is to shift the whole boost table. But then, for example, CLK 47 is no longer 1177 MHz, but 1329, and yet the voltage ranges assigned to each CLK remain the same. This will obviously cause instability. So you need to shift the whole boost CLK voltage table as well, which are CLK 35-74. It worked for me and I no longer get crashes on lower clocks.


----------



## benbenkr

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *m0n4rch*
> 
> When you OC the GPU, the whole boost table shifts. You don't just change the highest clock speed. So for example, say your card boosts to CLK 63 by default. That's 1380 MHz. When you add +150 MHz with Afterburner, the whole table shifts so that CLK 63 becomes 1380+150=1530. *Even if you OC trough Bios, the only way to do it is to shift the whole boost table. But then, for example, CLK 47 is no longer 1177 MHz, but 1329, and yet the voltage ranges assigned to each CLK remain the same. This will obviously cause instability. So you need to shift the whole boost CLK voltage table as well, which are CLK 35-74. It worked for me and I no longer get crashes on lower clocks.*


This. +1000

Been explained countless times on how to bios mod for 970 (heck, Maxwell in general), yet people still run into the whole voltage/power limit issue.

It's a very simple rule to follow.


----------



## iARDAs

So Ive been testing my Galax 970 EXOC Black. Loving the GPU so much so far.

I played few rounds of BF4 with a temp of 75 max.

Should I force a more agressive fan profile or let it roll like that?


----------



## cyoung89

Has anyone done any bios flashing, with a 970? I have no idea if there even any. If there are, is it worth it? I'm trying to get as much function out of this card, or I may be upgrading soon.


----------



## LOKI23NY

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *cyoung89*
> 
> Has anyone done any bios flashing, with a 970? I have no idea if there even any. If there are, is it worth it? I'm trying to get as much function out of this card, or I may be upgrading soon.


I have flashed the bios on my G1 970 and IMO it's totally worth it. No more perf caps and it allowed me to reach a higher stable OC.

I'm using the G1 970 version of this modded bios. Has been rock solid for me. If you don't have a G1, you can at least see what kind of changes are being made to the bios.

http://www.overclock.net/t/1544574/gigabyte-gtx-9xx-g1-gaming-h2o-air-bios-tweaking


----------



## Raikozy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *LOKI23NY*
> 
> I have flashed the bios on my G1 970 and IMO it's totally worth it. No more perf caps and it allowed me to reach a higher stable OC.
> 
> I'm using the G1 970 version of this modded bios. Has been rock solid for me. If you don't have a G1, you can at least see what kind of changes are being made to the bios.
> 
> http://www.overclock.net/t/1544574/gigabyte-gtx-9xx-g1-gaming-h2o-air-bios-tweaking


so whats your max clock speed during gaming? and how much fps gain are you getting vs stock bios?


----------



## LOKI23NY

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Raikozy*
> 
> so whats your max clock speed during gaming? and how much fps gain are you getting vs stock bios?


Right now I've been running the card at 1568/8000.

I had run some firestrike comparisons when I was trying to find my max, but I didn't go back and test games with and without the OC. If I passed firestrike with an increased score, I would then game test for a few hours.

I had been running a higher OC that was stable playing BF4, BFH, and GTA V single player. But I ended up getting a few glitches while playing GTA V online so I decided to back it down.

The biggest thing for me was to be able to overclock without any perf caps or the card throttling.


----------



## m0n4rch

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *LOKI23NY*
> 
> Right now I've been running the card at 1568/8000.
> 
> I had run some firestrike comparisons when I was trying to find my max, but I didn't go back and test games with and without the OC. If I passed firestrike with an increased score, I would then game test for a few hours.
> 
> I had been running a higher OC that was stable playing BF4, BFH, and GTA V single player. But I ended up getting a few glitches while playing GTA V online so I decided to back it down.
> 
> The biggest thing for me was to be able to overclock without any perf caps or the card throttling.


What's your graphics score in Firestrike with those clocks? My GPU runs at similar clock speed, it's at 1582 MHz, but I can only OC Hynix memory to 7650 so I'm wondering how much points I'm loosing because of it.


----------



## benbenkr

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *iARDAs*
> 
> So Ive been testing my Galax 970 EXOC Black. Loving the GPU so much so far.
> 
> I played few rounds of BF4 with a temp of 75 max.
> 
> Should I force a more agressive fan profile or let it roll like that?


IIRC, Galax EXOC has its first throttle at 64c? Correct me if I'm wrong. It's the same old 13mhz drop thing though, stutters in a few areas and what not. Most people don't seem to notice.

75 is an okay temp though tbh.


----------



## iARDAs

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *benbenkr*
> 
> IIRC, Galax EXOC has its first throttle at 64c? Correct me if I'm wrong. It's the same old 13mhz drop thing though, stutters in a few areas and what not. Most people don't seem to notice.
> 
> 75 is an okay temp though tbh.


Thinking of forcing my own fan profile to kerp it below 70 at least.


----------



## Paztak

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *m0n4rch*
> 
> When you OC the GPU, the whole boost table shifts. You don't just change the highest clock speed. So for example, say your card boosts to CLK 63 by default. That's 1380 MHz. When you add +150 MHz with Afterburner, the whole table shifts so that CLK 63 becomes 1380+150=1530. Even if you OC trough Bios, the only way to do it is to shift the whole boost table. But then, for example, CLK 47 is no longer 1177 MHz, but 1329, and yet the voltage ranges assigned to each CLK remain the same. This will obviously cause instability. So you need to shift the whole boost CLK voltage table as well, which are CLK 35-74. It worked for me and I no longer get crashes on lower clocks.


I did this and now after quick testing I'm sitting at 1450mhz boost clock.
I will settle here and test more to ensure that I'm 100% sable. I could go higher, but I don't think that's necessary.

Thanks for everyone who did give advice and help!

btw. Is there a thread where all this is explained ? Because I didn't find any. There's threads how to flash bios, but I didn't find any thread where all this is explained plain and simple.
Some kind of "How to overclock Maxwell card for dummies" guide would be nice


----------



## dvs6

I have a 970 g1 gaming and found that I'm pretty game stable at 1606/7940. My only issue is that the dvi-i port doesn't work excpet when using a dv-i to vga adpater. Is that normal or am I missing something? Thanks for the help.


----------



## PalominoCreek

My beloved G1 reached 77C for the first time today, goddamn summer. -_-


----------



## Switchkill

I own a vanilla pcb deisgn gtx 970 from zotac,it has a 1.2v limit after which power circuitry trips.Does flashing with a custom bios solves this.


----------



## LOKI23NY

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *m0n4rch*
> 
> What's your graphics score in Firestrike with those clocks? My GPU runs at similar clock speed, it's at 1582 MHz, but I can only OC Hynix memory to 7650 so I'm wondering how much points I'm loosing because of it.


Graphics score - 13576



My setup:

i5 2500k @ 4.4ghz
P8z68-pro/gen 3
8gb ram
256gb 840 evo
Gigabyte 970 G1


----------



## Mr-Dark

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *PalominoCreek*
> 
> My beloved G1 reached 77C for the first time today, goddamn summer. -_-


Same here my G1 in SLI top card hit 78c in GTA V Today


----------



## DarkSmith2

Gigabyte GTX970 [email protected]/8000MHz
[email protected],5GHZ

No voltage increase, No Powerlimit increase. No throttling.
http://www.3dmark.com/fs/5322500 (353.38 hotfix drivers)

With a i7 4970k i would get around 14200/14300 graphics score ;(


----------



## PalominoCreek

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mr-Dark*
> 
> Same here my G1 in SLI top card hit 78c in GTA V Today


Eh, that's understandable though when you're on a SLI setup. I blame the heatwave but I also blame myself, I should have gotten a bigger case in these past few months to get better airflow and such, although I never expected this card to be able to get that hot. The game I was playing is fairly old too so I don't know, maybe it's because I had every possible setting on high. Still, disappointing and as I said the throttling came back after I switched monitors for some reason.


----------



## Mr-Dark

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *PalominoCreek*
> 
> Eh, that's understandable though when you're on a SLI setup. I blame the heatwave but I also blame myself, I should have gotten a bigger case in these past few months to get better airflow and such, although I never expected this card to be able to get that hot. The game I was playing is fairly old too so I don't know, maybe it's because I had every possible setting on high. Still, disappointing and as I said the throttling came back after I switched monitors for some reason.


Yes the single 970 G1 never should hit 77c my SLI never be over 74c but now first card start hit 77c which normal for SLI

keep in your mind my cards OC to 1500mhz from the bios


----------



## PalominoCreek

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mr-Dark*
> 
> Yes the single 970 G1 never should hit 77c my SLI never be over 74c but now first card start hit 77c which normal for SLI
> 
> keep in your mind my cards OC to 1500mhz from the bios


Mine was at stock clock. -_-


----------



## moccor

Room temp plays a huge role. My idle and load temps increased by about 15-20C each, though I have mine set to a pretty low fan speeds and room temp also increased about 15C since summer started


----------



## Paztak

Any ideas what could cause this huge spike at power?
Usually this happens during the cut scene when playing the witcher 3 and witcher will crash.


----------



## Mr-Dark

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Paztak*
> 
> Any ideas what could cause this huge spike at power?
> Usually this happens during the cut scene when playing the witcher 3 and witcher will crash.


Are you modified the bios ? sound like wrong value in CLK clock / vtolage


----------



## m0n4rch

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Paztak*
> 
> Any ideas what could cause this huge spike at power?
> Usually this happens during the cut scene when playing the witcher 3 and witcher will crash.


Graphics driver crash.


----------



## Sky-way

Hey guys, just joined team green after owning a 270x. I picked up an Asus Turbo 970 and just got it installed today. Couldn't be happier!


----------



## DarkSmith2

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Sky-way*
> 
> Hey guys, just joined team green after owning a 270x. I picked up an Asus Turbo 970 and just got it installed today. Couldn't be happier!


Welcome to dat club, gratz to the nice new card

Have you looked at your asic quality and vram vendor (hynix/samsung/elpida)?


----------



## BulletSponge

My 970 is liking the new 353.49 hotfix driver











Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!



Before, on 353.38


After, on 353.49


----------



## Sky-way

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DarkSmith2*
> 
> Welcome to dat club, gratz to the nice new card
> 
> Have you looked at your asic quality and vram vendor (hynix/samsung/elpida)?


Thanks for reminding me, I completely forgot









Asic quality: 72.8

My msi 270x has an 80 asic quality

Ram is by elpida

My 270x ram was hynix

Is elpida better than hynix? From what I've read Samsung seems to be the best ram


----------



## Ratchet111

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Paztak*
> 
> Any ideas what could cause this huge spike at power?
> Usually this happens during the cut scene when playing the witcher 3 and witcher will crash.


Thats driver crash, I was getting that too while playing witcher 3 only.
I set the PhysX to cpu and it never crashed again.
Thats basically saying to disable PhysX


----------



## Xoriam

353.45 is a good driver guys. I've gained a nice amount of performance in SLI, higher results at lower clocks than previously.
pretty nice!


----------



## Ratchet111

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Xoriam*
> 
> 353.45 is a good driver guys. I've gained a nice amount of performance in SLI, higher results at lower clocks than previously.
> pretty nice!


353.45? Where did you get those ?


----------



## moccor

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ratchet111*
> 
> 353.45? Where did you get those ?


I actually wondered the same and surprisingly searching those numbers on Google showed this at the top - http://nvidia.custhelp.com/app/answers/detail/a_id/3698


----------



## Xoriam

353.45

http://www.overclock.net/t/1563884/nvidia-geforce-353-45-hotfix-driver

which is now

353.49 fixes for windows 10

http://www.overclock.net/t/1564094/nvidia-geforce-353-49-hotfix-driver-the-windows-10-fix


----------



## Ratchet111

Thank you both


----------



## CoreyL4

So after my stable for a month with no voltage increase 1541mhz card magically fried on me the other day. I do not think I am gonna overclock my new one I am getting on Friday.

Should I just say screw it and overclock this one too? The card randomly dying left a bad taste in my mouth for overclocking.


----------



## Xoriam

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *CoreyL4*
> 
> So after my stable for a month with no voltage increase 1541mhz card magically fried on me the other day. I do not think I am gonna overclock my new one I am getting on Friday.
> 
> Should I just say screw it and overclock this one too? The card randomly dying left a bad taste in my mouth for overclocking.


did you check your psu and motherboard integrity? if you didn't mess with the voltage at all just turning up the clocks isn't really gonna hurt the card.
either it was a faulty card or one of the 2 i just mentioned.


----------



## bluedevil

So with a 1440P @ 96hz panel, what would be better? SLI 970s or a single 980 Ti?


----------



## Xoriam

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *bluedevil*
> 
> So with a 1440P @ 96hz panel, what would be better? SLI 970s or a single 980 Ti?


Definatly 980ti you don't have to deal with SLI issues,
you get increased bandwidth, more vram. scores slightly higher.

However my 970s tend to crush games at that sort of resolution if i don't add 3859037857357 AA


----------



## CoreyL4

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Xoriam*
> 
> did you check your psu and motherboard integrity? if you didn't mess with the voltage at all just turning up the clocks isn't really gonna hurt the card.
> either it was a faulty card or one of the 2 i just mentioned.


PSU and mobo are good to go. I guess I just got unlucky.


----------



## hertz9753

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *CoreyL4*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Xoriam*
> 
> did you check your psu and motherboard integrity? if you didn't mess with the voltage at all just turning up the clocks isn't really gonna hurt the card.
> either it was a faulty card or one of the 2 i just mentioned.
> 
> 
> 
> PSU and mobo are good to go. I guess I just got unlucky.
Click to expand...

What kind of rig do you have including the case.


----------



## CoreyL4

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *hertz9753*
> 
> What kind of rig do you have including the case.


i7 4790k
msi z87 gd65
h105
gtx 970
16gb ram
120gb ssd
2tb hdd
ax860 psu
760t


----------



## hertz9753

The 760t is a small Corsair case. When you have GPU coolers with dual fans it is important to also get some venting out of the front of the case.


----------



## CoreyL4

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *hertz9753*
> 
> The 760t is a small Corsair case. When you have GPU coolers with dual fans it is important to also get some venting out of the front of the case.


You really think that was the culprit? I have 2 intake fans in front, 1 on bottom. 1 rear exhaust and 2 top exhaust with my h105.

The gpu never got above 64C during gaming.

I dont think the 760t is small... at least to me lol.


----------



## hertz9753

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *CoreyL4*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *hertz9753*
> 
> The 760t is a small Corsair case. When you have GPU coolers with dual fans it is important to also get some venting out of the front of the case.
> 
> 
> 
> You really think that was the culprit? I have 2 intake fans in front, 1 on bottom. 1 rear exhaust and 2 top exhaust with my h105.
> 
> The gpu never got above 64C during gaming.
> 
> I dont think the 760t is small... at least to me lol.
Click to expand...

The core is at the back of the case. Guess what is in the front. I have 4 Antec 300 cases and some GPU's.



I have a GTX 980 and 770 still folding that are not in that picture.


----------



## CoreyL4

That's cool. I still dont think heat was an issue. Everything stays relatively cool and the air flow is pretty good throughout the case. A lot of space in it too. No deadzones or whatever.

http://s1098.photobucket.com/user/CoreyLapp/media/IMG_3770_zpsr34dffxb.jpg.html


----------



## hertz9753

That top front fan is for forcing heat back at your VRM's. It would make it look like you have a fan not working on your GPU... Front out in your case.


----------



## TopicClocker

Wow this thread has almost reached 1 million views! That's really impressive!

Everyone has been really helpful in this thread, thanks everyone!


----------



## iARDAs

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TopicClocker*
> 
> Wow this thread has almost reached 1 million views! That's really impressive!
> 
> Everyone has been really helpful in this thread, thanks everyone!


That's because it is a hell of a GPU and everyone visits the thread.

I used to own a Titan and a 780 before. This GPU eats both of them


----------



## TopicClocker

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *iARDAs*
> 
> That's because it is a hell of a GPU and everyone visits the thread.
> 
> I used to own a Titan and a 780 before. This GPU eats both of them


Aha yeah it's really good, I'm going to be doing some benchmarks later, I added Firestrike the other day, I'll probably do GTA 5 and Black Desert as-well.


----------



## DarkSmith2

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Sky-way*
> 
> Thanks for reminding me, I completely forgot
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asic quality: 72.8
> 
> My msi 270x has an 80 asic quality
> 
> Ram is by elpida
> 
> My 270x ram was hynix
> 
> Is elpida better than hynix? From what I've read Samsung seems to be the best ram


well, cant tell havent seen alot of elpida OC ;D
But nice asic ;D


----------



## Wirerat

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DarkSmith2*
> 
> well, cant tell havent seen alot of elpida OC ;D
> But nice asic ;D


72 is a nice asic score?

I thought that was about medium.

My 980 is 72% and my 970 is 75%.


----------



## PalominoCreek

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Wirerat*
> 
> 72 is a nice asic score?
> 
> I thought that was about medium.
> 
> My 980 is 72% and my 970 is 75%.


Mine is 75% and I thought that was pretty high, don't crush my dreams man.


----------



## Xoriam

One of my G1s is 71% the other is 74%. the 71% one is the better clocking card.


----------



## Wirerat

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *PalominoCreek*
> 
> Mine is 75% and I thought that was pretty high, don't crush my dreams man.


My 970 can do 1500mhz at 1.212v with 75% or 1540mhz at 1.26v.


----------



## Switchkill

This is what i got with +220 on the core and +250 on the memory on my zotac vanilla 970

a month back i was getting a 1452,i even did a video on ocing the card here


----------



## JustAfleshWound

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Wirerat*
> 
> My 970 can do 1500mhz at 1.212v with 75% or 1540mhz at 1.26v.


I've got two of the SSC2.0, one with 75% and the other with 69%. The 75% is just like that, does 1504 at 1.212 but the 69% needs 1.256 to be stable and keep up.


----------



## Cakewalk_S

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Switchkill*
> 
> 
> 
> This is what i got with +220 on the core and +250 on the memory on my zotac vanilla 970
> 
> a month back i was getting a 1452,i even did a video on ocing the card here


My last score with my 970 @ 1500Mhz core and 8000Ghz Memory was 64fps. Is your CPU overclocked? Something is definitely holding your card back...Maybe power options in NVCP?


----------



## Switchkill

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Cakewalk_S*
> 
> My last score with my 970 @ 1500Mhz core and 8000Ghz Memory was 64fps. Is your CPU overclocked? Something is definitely holding your card back...Maybe power options in NVCP?


my card was clocked at 1470 core and 7500 memory.Core wont go above this.My cpu is at 3.0ghz.Its the cpu that has been holding it back a bit,waiting for skylake to release,so that i can finally get an overdue upgrade.


----------



## Switchkill

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Cakewalk_S*
> 
> My last score with my 970 @ 1500Mhz core and 8000Ghz Memory was 64fps. Is your CPU overclocked? Something is definitely holding your card back...Maybe power options in NVCP?


Also a driver rollback helped. in getting better fps got around 57 fps


----------



## AngryGoldfish

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *PalominoCreek*
> 
> Mine is 75% and I thought that was pretty high, don't crush my dreams man.


75% is a good ASIC score. 80% is around the max for most people, with only a few getting 83-85%. My ASIC score is 64%.


----------



## CoreyL4

860 psu good for sli 970s?


----------



## CoreyL4

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *AngryGoldfish*
> 
> 75% is a good ASIC score. 80% is around the max for most people, with only a few getting 83-85%. My ASIC score is 64%.


Mine that randomly fried had a 81.7


----------



## Mr-Dark

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *CoreyL4*
> 
> 860 psu good for sli 970s?


Yes more than enough (assume good brand 80+ bronze )


----------



## AngryGoldfish

Man, I just tried the 353.49 drivers that were recommended a page or so back and ran Valley and Fire Strike. Valley was 53 FPS at 1080p Extreme HD. Fire Strike GPU score was 13150 roughly. Trying a different driver. I already had low scores but that's just taking the micky. I'd be really annoyed if there's something wrong with my card.


----------



## TopicClocker

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *AngryGoldfish*
> 
> Man, I just tried the 353.49 drivers that were recommended a page or so back and ran Valley and Fire Strike. Valley was 53 FPS at 1080p Extreme HD. Fire Strike GPU score was 13150 roughly. Trying a different driver. I already had low scores but that's just taking the micky. I'd be really annoyed if there's something wrong with my card.


What are the clock speeds of your card?


----------



## AngryGoldfish

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TopicClocker*
> 
> What are the clock speeds of your card?


1505/7600Mhz. Maybe the reason why my Fire Strike score is 13200 is because my 13500 max score was with 1550/7600Mhz. I forgot about that. It doesn't explain the terrible Valley score though.

Edit: Back to 350.12, the GTA V drivers, and now Valley is back to 63 FPS @ 1505/7600Mhz. It's still a poor score compared to many others, but I'm not throttling and my CPU is a 4670K @ 4.5Ghz. Either my silicon sucks balls or my system is choking somewhere.


----------



## m0n4rch

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *AngryGoldfish*
> 
> 1505/7600Mhz. Maybe the reason why my Fire Strike score is 13200 is because my 13500 max score was with 1550/7600Mhz. I forgot about that. It doesn't explain the terrible Valley score though.
> 
> Edit: Back to 350.12, the GTA V drivers, and now Valley is back to 63 FPS @ 1505/7600Mhz. It's still a poor score compared to many others, but I'm not throttling and my CPU is a 4670K @ 4.5Ghz. Either my silicon sucks balls or my system is choking somewhere.


I get 63.5 fps at 1582/7600. We got crap memory. I've seen 970's get ~70 fps and more with memory at 2000+ MHz.

Take a look at this thread: http://forums.guru3d.com/showthread.php?t=396143
It shows that Hynix memory is, not only worse in terms of overclocking, but also slower than Samsung memory at the same clock speed.


----------



## Xoriam

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *AngryGoldfish*
> 
> Man, I just tried the 353.49 drivers that were recommended a page or so back and ran Valley and Fire Strike. Valley was 53 FPS at 1080p Extreme HD. Fire Strike GPU score was 13150 roughly. Trying a different driver. I already had low scores but that's just taking the micky. I'd be really annoyed if there's something wrong with my card.


*shudder* your clocks and setup totally do not agree with those results.


----------



## blaze2210

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *AngryGoldfish*
> 
> Man, I just tried the 353.49 drivers that were recommended a page or so back and ran Valley and Fire Strike. Valley was 53 FPS at 1080p Extreme HD. Fire Strike GPU score was 13150 roughly. Trying a different driver. I already had low scores but that's just taking the micky. I'd be really annoyed if there's something wrong with my card.


Are you running any other programs while you're running the benchmarks?


----------



## kl6mk6

I finally broke 19,000 (SLI) on FireStrike!!











http://www.3dmark.com/3dm/7694191


----------



## ludkoto

My top score in FC was 13 700 with 1582 core and 7600 mem i think its about the memory OC nothin wrong with your card. With 1500 core and 7600 mem i do like 13 300 atleast is like 1000 points up then my stock score. You just didn't get luck with the memory like me and like lots of ppl with G1s i gues







I still like my card thou this scores are realy not that important to me i know i can hit 14k + if i had samy memory.


----------



## Hequaqua

DX12 is listed in Windows 10.



I also ran the API test through 3Dmark:

http://www.3dmark.com/aot/41963

It shows you the dx11/dx12 performance.

When it runs the testing for DX11 Draw calls....it doe not access the GPU.

When is runs them for DX12....it does apply any OC that you have on the card.

I do keep getting a driver error when I try to play BF4. It will load the room/map, but as soon as I try to enter the screen I get the error message.
I'm on 353.30 drivers and 10130 build of Win10.


----------



## iARDAs

Do all games work fluidly in Windows 10?

Anyone ever encountered an issue with a game?

wrong thread sorry


----------



## End3R

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *iARDAs*
> 
> Do all games work fluidly in Windows 10?


Nope.


----------



## CoreyL4

Getting my new 970 tomorrow after my month old one fried. Should I overclock this one?


----------



## hurricane28

I can't find these readings as well.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *CoreyL4*
> 
> Getting my new 970 tomorrow after my month old one fried. Should I overclock this one?


What 970 are you getting?

Why shouldn't you overclock it?

My MSI 970 gaming 4G likes overclocking and in return i get some nice benchmark scores and good frames in games









Just be carefull by what you do.


----------



## iARDAs

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *End3R*
> 
> Nope.


With which games did you have issues with? Older or newer titles?


----------



## CoreyL4

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *hurricane28*
> 
> I can't find these readings as well.
> What 970 are you getting?
> 
> Why shouldn't you overclock it?
> 
> My MSI 970 gaming 4G likes overclocking and in return i get some nice benchmark scores and good frames in games
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Just be carefull by what you do.


I had barely a month old MSI 970 and I overclocked it to a stable 1541/8000 without increasing voltage (card hovered around 64C during gaming) and it randomly died on me last weekend. Made me iffy to do it again.


----------



## hurricane28

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *CoreyL4*
> 
> I had barely a month old MSI 970 and I overclocked it to a stable 1541/8000 without increasing voltage (card hovered around 64C during gaming) and it randomly died on me last weekend. Made me iffy to do it again.


Sorry to hear that man, i never had this issue and i overclock all of my cards.

My previous MSI GTX 660 ti was a good overclocker as well as my MSI 970 gaming 4G.

My best graphics score with the GTX 669 ti was almost 7K and my 970 has 14242. Both very good clockers and non of them died so far.

I sold my GTX 660t i and as far as i know its still alive in another rig.


----------



## Paztak

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Paztak*
> 
> I did this and now after quick testing I'm sitting at 1450mhz boost clock.
> I will settle here and test more to ensure that I'm 100% sable.


Heh,

After more testing I'm back at 1380mhz boost clock and that's seems to be highest clock what my card can do.
If boost clock is 1382mhz Witcher 3 will crash due the driver crash. No matter what I do. I have mATX case so I cant go crazy with voltages and power, so I have to stick on that and start enjoying gaming.


----------



## End3R

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *iARDAs*
> 
> With which games did you have issues with? Older or newer titles?


Here is a list of games that are not compatible: http://answers.microsoft.com/en-us/insider/forum/insider_wintp-insider_perf/windows-10-incompatible-games-list/c12850f5-6072-4420-a34d-e98e40797d82?tm=1423805379440

Here is the playable list: http://answers.microsoft.com/en-us/insider/forum/insider_wintp-insider_install/windows-10-games-compatibility-list/a31335a8-730f-4ac9-8c19-7c8c3a664ced?auth=1

Personally I'm not upgrading till the keylogger is gone.


----------



## TopicClocker

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *CoreyL4*
> 
> I had barely a month old MSI 970 and I overclocked it to a stable 1541/8000 without increasing voltage (card hovered around 64C during gaming) and it randomly died on me last weekend. Made me iffy to do it again.


I think it was just a faulty card, I've overclocked sooo many GPUs, my last AMD cards were the 4670, 4850, 5770 and a 6850. All of them have been overclocked to the max and I've run games on them daily, that 4850 was a beast when I got it, they all work fine today and I've had them for ages.

Don't let a faulty card put you off overclocking, if anything perhaps don't overclock it to it's highest, however it seems you didn't really, since you say you didn't increase the voltage.


----------



## broodeeck

Hi guys, I am looking for orginal bios to GIGABYTE GTX 970 4GB ITX GV-N970IXOC-4GD with Hynix memory (DVI-D) for one guy who didnt save his bios and he lost it. Bios must be in .rom file. Thank you very much for anyone who can put it here to download it or cam give me a link where I can find it.


----------



## blaze2210

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *broodeeck*
> 
> Hi guys, I am looking for orginal bios to GIGABYTE GTX 970 4GB ITX GV-N970IXOC-4GD with Hynix memory (DVI-D) for one guy who didnt save his bios and he lost it. Bios must be in .rom file. Thank you very much for anyone who can put it here to download it or cam give me a link where I can find it.


Did you try searching TechPowerUp's database? They have a rather large collection of vBIOS files....

http://www.techpowerup.com/vgabios/index.php?architecture=NVIDIA&manufacturer=Gigabyte&model=GTX+970&interface=&memType=&memSize=


----------



## AngryGoldfish

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *m0n4rch*
> 
> I get 63.5 fps at 1582/7600. We got crap memory. I've seen 970's get ~70 fps and more with memory at 2000+ MHz.
> 
> Take a look at this thread: http://forums.guru3d.com/showthread.php?t=396143
> It shows that Hynix memory is, not only worse in terms of overclocking, but also slower than Samsung memory at the same clock speed.


Well, isn't that interesting-and a relief. My physics score was always good at over 9000 for a 4670K so I was confident it wasn't that or my memory, which is not a matching kit but two sets of identical HyperX Fury RAM. I was starting to think that, clock for clock, cards were inherently different and that the silicon lottery wasn't just frequency dependent. I did begin to doubt that with the 980ti AIB cards that consistently scored within such a small window of each other, but the Fury X is getting varying results and maybe the memory is to blame for that.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Xoriam*
> 
> *shudder* your clocks and setup totally do not agree with those results.


I know, right? It really irritates me. I've even seen a few other people with similar scores as mine with higher overclocks. Initially everyone was saying I was throttling, but throttling by 13Mhz every now and again does not create such massive variances. I simply think my memory and/or core is not working efficiently. To make sure of this, I removed throttling by modifying the BIOS. My scores did not increase. In fact, my 65 FPS Valley score with the stock BIOS could not be duplicated with the modded BIOS with no throttling. My summation? Throttling is not all that big of a deal. As long as it's not affecting your gaming performance or you're not throttling by a lot regularly, you really shouldn't have to worry about it.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *blaze2210*
> 
> Are you running any other programs while you're running the benchmarks?


I always bench directly after a fresh boot. I try to maintain a clean system as well. I don't keep any programs I don't use installed and I'm always running scans. I haven't defragmented in a while, but that won't help my Fire Strike score as that's on the SSD and I obviously won't defragment that. I might run a defragmentation on the HDD where Valley is installed.

As far as running programs, whatever is running-Samsung Magician, Steam, MSI Fast Boot, Media Player-I always disable. I normally only have a few tasks running at boot and whilst regularly day-to-day web browsing/gaming/media consuming, but they are essential programs like Avast and Realtek.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ludkoto*
> 
> My top score in FC was 13 700 with 1582 core and 7600 mem i think its about the memory OC nothin wrong with your card. With 1500 core and 7600 mem i do like 13 300 atleast is like 1000 points up then my stock score. You just didn't get luck with the memory like me and like lots of ppl with G1s i gues
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I still like my card thou this scores are realy not that important to me i know i can hit 14k + if i had samy memory.


Not to use your misfortune as my good fortune, but this is a relief.


----------



## PimpSkyline

Hey guys, i need some help.

I have a Zotac GTX 970 OC with the 2 fan design, it gets up to 75-83C under load, so I am gonna do the Mod to it to bring down temps. The thing is though, the HS it self had VRAM pads on it to cool the RAM and 3 Heatpipes for the GPU, if i put a GPU block on it but don't get some RAM sinks, will I be ok? I'm not really OC the RAM if that helps.

I assume Zotac put that on the HS for a reason, but then i see other brands of 970's with just passive cooling for the RAM, so what you guys think?

Thanks.


----------



## blaze2210

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *AngryGoldfish*
> 
> I always bench directly after a fresh boot. I try to maintain a clean system as well. I don't keep any programs I don't use installed and I'm always running scans. I haven't defragmented in a while, but that won't help my Fire Strike score as that's on the SSD and I obviously won't defragment that. I might run a defragmentation on the HDD where Valley is installed.
> 
> As far as running programs, whatever is running-Samsung Magician, Steam, MSI Fast Boot, Media Player-I always disable. I normally only have a few tasks running at boot and whilst regularly day-to-day web browsing/gaming/media consuming, but they are essential programs like Avast and Realtek.


Ah ok, that rules out other programs being the cause. So yeah, it might just be coming down to the memory performance, like ludkoto suggested. Sounds like you keep your PC pretty well-maintained.


----------



## gene-z

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *moccor*
> 
> I believe EVGA's HSF has been the worst out of the 700 and 900 series in terms of effectiveness and sound (not as low temps + louder).
> Also one thing I noticed, leaving shadowplay on with shadow recording, raises the GPU temp about 10C for me during idle. Not sure about gaming temp, I plan to always leave it on because I use it


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mstrmind5*
> 
> I can confirm this. The fan on my FTW+ 970 spins awfully fast and loud. The best way with EVGA's 970 series is to customize the cooler if you can, wither with an AIO and/or fans.


Still doesn't make sense. The FTW+ reviews have it idling at 28c and load 63c and it's a higher clocked card than mine, the SSC 2.0+. They even have a stock 970 at 63c load. I'm getting almost 20c higher even on the performance bios. If I leave the default fan profile of being off until 60c, it easily hits 80c and starts to throttle because of the temp target. I expected these to be a lot cooler. These temps are pretty much identical to my old 560ti, lol.


----------



## Wirerat

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *gene-z*
> 
> Still doesn't make sense. The FTW+ reviews have it idling at 28c and load 63c and it's a higher clocked card than mine, the SSC 2.0+. They even have a stock 970 at 63c load. I'm getting almost 20c higher even on the performance bios. If I leave the default fan profile of being off until 60c, it easily hits 80c and starts to throttle because of the temp target. I expected these to be a lot cooler. These temps are pretty much identical to my old 560ti, lol.


You cannot compare temps without inuding ambient.

Also websites alway bench gpu on a open bench. Inside a case will be hotter. it sounds like you need better airflow or a new case.


----------



## Mr-Dark

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Wirerat*
> 
> ambient, ambient, ambient.
> 
> You cannot compare temps without inuding ambient.
> 
> What if it is chilling at 20c room temp on those tests?


Lool your right !

my 970s G1 first time (1/2015) at that time the temp very low 20c the top card will not pass 64c at any load

now its very hot here +30c at room the top card hit 78c and 79c and 80c with no problem









i just back to the original bios duo to the temp @1.5ghz 1.22v


----------



## gene-z

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Wirerat*
> 
> You cannot compare temps without inuding ambient.
> 
> Also websites alway bench gpu on a open bench. Inside a case will be hotter. it sounds like you need better airflow or a new case.


If you read the link, it says "slightly above room temperature" for his idle temps, so that should give you a general idea of ambient temps. And my case cooling is more than adequate, 1x180mm intake fan blowing over the entire mATX setup @ 1500+ rpm.


----------



## Wirerat

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *gene-z*
> 
> If you read the link, it says "slightly above room temperature" for his idle temps, so that should give you a general idea of ambient temps. And my case cooling is more than adequate, 1x180mm intake fan blowing over the entire mATX setup @ 1500+ rpm.


There can be a big difference in gpu temps in a room that is 20c vs 25c ambient. So slightly above room temp is not accurate enough.

what are your room temps?


----------



## gene-z

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Wirerat*
> 
> There can be a big difference in gpu temps in a room that is 20c vs 25c ambient. So slightly above room temp is not accurate enough.
> 
> what are your room temps?


78f-80f today.


----------



## Wirerat

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *gene-z*
> 
> 78f-80f today.


80f. there is the main issue. Those benches are gonna be closer to 72f ambient.


----------



## gene-z

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Wirerat*
> 
> 80f. there is the main issue. Those benches are gonna be closer to 72f ambient.


Hmm.. I didn't think it would be that big of a jump from "At 28C the GTX 970 FTW is barely above room temperature.". Maybe I will kick on the AC and test it out! Thanks.


----------



## DeathAngel74

Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!







Now I'm trying to figure out how to overclock my Verizon Galaxy S6, lol!


----------



## CoreyL4

Got my new card today. ASIC is 75.5 and clocks to 1342 out of box.


----------



## Sky-way

Pushed my overclock a little further and I think that's all she's got. 1523/7806


----------



## kl6mk6

Any bios mods for EVGA SC SLI on H2O out there? I wanna play with my settings but dont know where to start.


----------



## gene-z

I just noticed something on my card. Hardware monitor is reading it peaking at 1442mhz core clock! The 970 SSC product details say "Base Clock: 1190 MHz,
Boost Clock: 1342 MHz". How the hell is this thing going past the rated boost clock? The only thing I've tweaked is set the bios to performance mode to enable the fans when idling. Does this bios also bump the boost clock?


----------



## graph

yo guys,

just thought i'd share a heaven benchmark and fire strike 1.1 result achieved with dual sli gigabyte g1's (rev. 1.1), 4790k, z97 maximus vii hero, ddr3 1600 cl8 and kingston v300 ssd (everything stock):

heaven - 970 dual sli 5760x1080


fire strike - 970 dual sli 1920x1080
http://www.3dmark.com/fs/5312067

i have now joined the 980ti club (zotac amp! edition).

for comparison, here are the 980ti heaven and fire strike results (same system setup as above, everything stock):

heaven - single 980ti 5760x1080


fire strike - single 980ti 1920x1080
http://www.3dmark.com/fs/5311614

cheers


----------



## ValValdesky

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *EarlZ*
> 
> Around how much core speed is required for a 970 G1 to run as fast as a 980 stock?


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *gene-z*
> 
> I just noticed something on my card. Hardware monitor is reading it peaking at 1442mhz core clock! The 970 SSC product details say "Base Clock: 1190 MHz,
> Boost Clock: 1342 MHz". How the hell is this thing going past the rated boost clock? The only thing I've tweaked is set the bios to performance mode to enable the fans when idling. Does this bios also bump the boost clock?


ASIC quality? it seems cards with higher ASIC quality can boost higher.


----------



## fisher6

Do you guys think it's worth it getting a second MSI GTX 970 now for SLI @1440p?


----------



## joeh4384

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *fisher6*
> 
> Do you guys think it's worth it getting a second MSI GTX 970 now for SLI @1440p?


I think it would be good if you already had one. If you do not, I would jump straight to the 980ti.


----------



## fisher6

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *joeh4384*
> 
> I think it would be good if you already had one. If you do not, I would jump straight to the 980ti.


I have, it's under water and overclocks great. Just trying to justify getting a second one and how long they would last or just wait for pascal.


----------



## reev3r

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *fisher6*
> 
> Do you guys think it's worth it getting a second MSI GTX 970 now for SLI @1440p?


I currently have a G1 Gaming 970, I intislly considered getting a second 970, but I think it is more economical to sell the 970 and buy a 980 Ti, it will perform better and allows for übertron 980 Ti SLI later on.


----------



## fisher6

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *reev3r*
> 
> I currently have a G1 Gaming 970, I intislly considered getting a second 970, but I think it is more economical to sell the 970 and buy a 980 Ti, it will perform better and allows for übertron 980 Ti SLI later on.


My 970 has a FC water block on it so it's gonna be hard for me to sell it. It's also cheaper to get a second GTX 970 here when you count in the block and backplate.


----------



## bluedevil

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *reev3r*
> 
> I currently have a G1 Gaming 970, I intislly considered getting a second 970, but I think it is more economical to sell the 970 and buy a 980 Ti, it will perform better and allows for übertron 980 Ti SLI later on.


I too am in that very same boat. Though getting 2 980s are tempting too....


----------



## reev3r

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *bluedevil*
> 
> I too am in that very same boat. Though getting 2 980s are tempting too....


I am planning to get the Acer Xb270HU 'Predator' monitor first, then get the Ti, maybe two, depending on if I can get my Nikon D800 and lenses sold soon... Ugh.

Following that, it'll be all of the remaining parts for my rig, just need some marching fittings and tubing, need to sort out my reservoir situation, and get all of the white acrylic cut to size so that I can get my 'lightbox' setup in my STH10 finalized. Then making my custom dust filters for the beast instead of those crazy expensive demcifkex filters.

So much awesome, so little money... lol


----------



## Wirerat

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *gene-z*
> 
> I just noticed something on my card. Hardware monitor is reading it peaking at 1442mhz core clock! The 970 SSC product details say "Base Clock: 1190 MHz,
> Boost Clock: 1342 MHz". *How the hell is this thing going past the rated boost clock? The only thing I've tweaked is set the bios to performance mode to enable the fans when idling.* Does this bios also bump the boost clock?


Boost 2.0 takes temperature and load into the equation.

Every kepler and maxwell gpu I have owned boosts past the specs.


----------



## bluedevil

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *reev3r*
> 
> I am planning to get the Acer Xb270HU 'Predator' monitor first, then get the Ti, maybe two, depending on if I can get my Nikon D800 and lenses sold soon... Ugh.
> 
> Following that, it'll be all of the remaining parts for my rig, just need some marching fittings and tubing, need to sort out my reservoir situation, and get all of the white acrylic cut to size so that I can get my 'lightbox' setup in my STH10 finalized. Then making my custom dust filters for the beast instead of those crazy expensive demcifkex filters.
> 
> So much awesome, so little money... lol


I hear ya. I really want to go back to full on WCing....just might in a month or two depending on when I get some stuff for review (review samples on my YT channel). Hoping I can get my hands on a EVGA X99 Micro2 when it's released at the end of the month. I hope I can nab a couple of 980s or 980 Ti's as well. July or Aug is gonna be good.....


----------



## AngryGoldfish

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *fisher6*
> 
> My 970 has a FC water block on it so it's gonna be hard for me to sell it. It's also cheaper to get a second GTX 970 here when you count in the block and backplate.


If you're already under water and have at least a 750W PSU just get the second 970.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Wirerat*
> 
> Boost 2.0 takes temperature and load into the equation.
> 
> Every kepler and maxwell gpu I have owned boosts past the specs.


Yeah, the specs on the box are worst case scenario. As in, you're guaranteed at least what is posted on the box. Even with a low ASIC score of 63%, I still boost out of the box to 1366Mhz. I boost past 1400Mhz when using a modded BIOS.


----------



## Someguy316

Hi, my brother has let me test out his Gigabyte Gaming G1 970 after he upgraded to a 980 Ti due to the card crashing in GTAV and sometimes other games. It got the ERR_GFX_D3D_INIT driver crash error on his system and he had to reboot his PC every time but when it happens on my system I can just restart the game without issues. I was testing out higher frequencies with stock voltage and decided to try out Warframe but the PC shut off as soon as the game started loading; tried it again with stock frequencies and the same thing happened.

I heard that it could be an issue with the lower power states having unstable voltages; I'll try to search the thread some more but should we just return the card or bother trying to alter the BIOS if it's a voltage issue? It's been a while but he had already contacted Gigabyte CS and they told him there shouldn't be any issues plus the BIOS should've been up to date (Samsung VRAM model.) Sorry for the long post; thanks.

This is the specific PSU I'm using:
http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16817379003


----------



## reev3r

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Someguy316*
> 
> Hi, my brother has let me test out his Gigabyte Gaming G1 970 after he upgraded to a 980 Ti due to the card crashing in GTAV and sometimes other games. It got the ERR_GFX_D3D_INIT driver crash error on his system and he had to reboot his PC every time but when it happens on my system I can just restart the game without issues. I was testing out higher frequencies with stock voltage and decided to try out Warframe but the PC shut off as soon as the game started loading; tried it again with stock frequencies and the same thing happened.
> 
> I heard that it could be an issue with the lower power states having unstable voltages; I'll try to search the thread some more but should we just return the card or bother trying to alter the BIOS if it's a voltage issue? It's been a while but he had already contacted Gigabyte CS and they told him there shouldn't be any issues plus the BIOS should've been up to date (Samsung VRAM model.) Sorry for the long post; thanks.
> 
> This is the specific PSU I'm using:
> http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16817379003


I have the same card and I have never had any such problems with it, GTA V runs fine with most settings at maximum running 1080. I too, do not think it is a BIOS issue, seems more like the card has some physical fault. It could be anything from a bad capacitor, faulty diode, heck, even a resistor that is the wrong value... I am not saying that it is any of those faults, just giving some examples of the multitude of hardware possibilities that could be at play causing a fault. It doesn't necessarily need to be the BIOS, GPU or RAM, as there are thousands of components on these cards that are meant to be incredibly precise, and even the slightest variance in the specified tolerance (many of these components will have a tolerance of <.01%, so as you can see there is plenty of room for issues to arise).

I would suggest returning the card and getting a replacement, there is no reason that the card should be faulting like that (I am assuming you are overclocked). You should bring the GPU and RAM down to stock speeds and voltages, and see how it performs like that, and if you still experience issues, I would underclock it by a couple hundred MHz and see how it does there... Good luck whatever you decide to do!


----------



## Someguy316

It's been doing these things at stock settings so there's a high chance I'll just return it. Thanks for the insight though, helpful to know if someone doesn't have issues with the same carsd and game.


----------



## OfXaos

I have the gtx 970 hof which is a beast, but I broke one of my fans blades on the card which is okay since I'm wanting to put a waterblock on it.

I was speaking with a gent but now cannot for the life of me find him... anyone know who makes the custom block for galax gtx 970 hof? I'm pretty sure it's one of the guys from diamond cooling but I just can't remember what his name was lol... but I need to get that waterblock lol... I saw the metropolis build and drooled and that looks allot like how their blocks look. Amazing stuff


----------



## benbenkr

For those asking if 2x970 is good for 1440p, answer is... it depends.
I'm running that setup now and honestly, I've been looking to sell my 970s for a single 980Ti. SLI has been pretty darn bad for the past few AAA releases, all of which takes over a month (or even 2) to fix. Just not worth the hassle and time wasting.

Otherwise, when SLI does work as it should, the 2x970s are always faster than a stock 980Ti, VRAM limitations aside (lol no, there are only 2 games that has issues thus far: SoM and GTAV).

So guys, if you are looking to SLI, don't bother. Sell your 970 and pony up for the 980Ti, if you're on 1440p.


----------



## EarlZ

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *benbenkr*
> 
> For those asking if 2x970 is good for 1440p, answer is... it depends.
> I'm running that setup now and honestly, I've been looking to sell my 970s for a single 980Ti. SLI has been pretty darn bad for the past few AAA releases, all of which takes over a month (or even 2) to fix. Just not worth the hassle and time wasting.
> 
> Otherwise, when SLI does work as it should, the 2x970s are always faster than a stock 980Ti, VRAM limitations aside (lol no, there are only 2 games that has issues thus far: SoM and GTAV).
> 
> So guys, if you are looking to SLI, don't bother. Sell your 970 and pony up for the 980Ti, if you're on 1440p.


This, the only reason why I am selling my 970/


----------



## 4LC4PON3

Just purchased a MSI 970. so far its been a great card at 1080p. but was concerned this morning when I went to sleep and woke up to my fans not spinning. So I started freaking out checking BIOS, uninstalling drivers & reinstalling then realized after searching google that this is a design feature. The fans dont spin till after 60c. Is it just me or is this design feature really stupid. What happens when the cards fans dont start up if the temps reach 60FPS due to a software hiccup so you basically overheat your card with out knowing? (<-- This is just figuratively speaking and may never happen BUT)

Other then the scare and ignorance of myself not knowing about the fan design I love the card. Purchased the card used from a buddy for $260 with receipt. He did have the card overclocked to +1508 +250 stable but I dont overclock so the card will remain stock. I know more performance but I have severe OCD and anxiety so I constantly have worries


----------



## AngryGoldfish

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *benbenkr*
> 
> For those asking if 2x970 is good for 1440p, answer is... it depends.
> I'm running that setup now and honestly, I've been looking to sell my 970s for a single 980Ti. SLI has been pretty darn bad for the past few AAA releases, all of which takes over a month (or even 2) to fix. Just not worth the hassle and time wasting.
> 
> Otherwise, when SLI does work as it should, the 2x970s are always faster than a stock 980Ti, VRAM limitations aside (lol no, there are only 2 games that has issues thus far: SoM and GTAV).
> 
> So guys, if you are looking to SLI, don't bother. Sell your 970 and pony up for the 980Ti, if you're on 1440p.


I suggested it to the user above as he has a water block and adequate cooling already for SLI GPU's. Otherwise I agree 100%. I'll be selling my 970 for a 980ti once I find the one I want.


----------



## fisher6

I have been thinking about getting a 980Ti. It would however be more expensive and selling my 970 with a block will be pain here in Norway I assume. I also know that once Pascal is out, I will want to change again







. But if I had to choose, I would pick a 980Ti too, just haven't given it much thought. I have read horrible stories about SLI scaling lately that just aren't worth the hassle and from what I have seen, the latest games don't scale as well as I would expect them to.

EDIT: MSI 980ti Gaming is 935$ here.


----------



## Harry604

Best 970?

I have 290x lightning would it be upgrade to buy a 970 if so which one


----------



## Mad Pistol

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Harry604*
> 
> Best 970?
> 
> I have 290x lightning would it be upgrade to buy a 970 if so which one


A side-grade at best. The only upgrade with that is power efficiency.


----------



## 4LC4PON3

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Harry604*
> 
> Best 970?
> 
> I have 290x lightning would it be upgrade to buy a 970 if so which one


the only way that you would get an upgrade out of going from a 290x to a 970 is world of warcraft. AMD runs like garbage with world of warcraft while nvidia races along


----------



## Wirerat

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mad Pistol*
> 
> A side-grade at best. The only upgrade with that is power efficiency.


Have to agree here a 290x is the same performance. The only way that upgrarde makes sense is if your having a difficult time keeping it cool. The 970 will be much cooler.


----------



## gene-z

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *4LC4PON3*
> 
> Just purchased a MSI 970. so far its been a great card at 1080p. but was concerned this morning when I went to sleep and woke up to my fans not spinning. So I started freaking out checking BIOS, uninstalling drivers & reinstalling then realized after searching google that this is a design feature. The fans dont spin till after 60c. Is it just me or is this design feature really stupid. What happens when the cards fans dont start up if the temps reach 60FPS due to a software hiccup so you basically overheat your card with out knowing? (<-- This is just figuratively speaking and may never happen BUT)
> 
> Other then the scare and ignorance of myself not knowing about the fan design I love the card. Purchased the card used from a buddy for $260 with receipt. He did have the card overclocked to +1508 +250 stable but I dont overclock so the card will remain stock. I know more performance but I have severe OCD and anxiety so I constantly have worries
> [/URL]


Yes, it's a very dumb design IMO. Most GPUs aren't even audible at idle fan speed, so I don't understand the point besides saving the fans life span and a tiny bit of power draw? Then the GPU idles much warmer and makes the room and your entire system run warmer. Not worth it considering I don't even hear the fan at idle when it's on.


----------



## 4LC4PON3

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *gene-z*
> 
> Yes, it's a very dumb design IMO. Most GPUs aren't even audible at idle fan speed, so I don't understand the point besides saving the fans life span and a tiny bit of power draw? Then the GPU idles much warmer and makes the room and your entire system run warmer. Not worth it considering I don't even hear the fan at idle when it's on.


i ended up setting a custom fan profile which is running my fans right now at 30% and my temps are idling around 35c. when the fans were not running I noticed it was around 43-45c idle but never above. so for about 10c less I feel much better leaving them running


----------



## End3R

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *4LC4PON3*
> 
> Just purchased a MSI 970. so far its been a great card at 1080p. but was concerned this morning when I went to sleep and woke up to my fans not spinning. So I started freaking out checking BIOS, uninstalling drivers & reinstalling then realized after searching google that this is a design feature. The fans dont spin till after 60c. Is it just me or is this design feature really stupid. What happens when the cards fans dont start up if the temps reach 60FPS due to a software hiccup so you basically overheat your card with out knowing? (<-- This is just figuratively speaking and may never happen BUT)
> 
> Other then the scare and ignorance of myself not knowing about the fan design I love the card. Purchased the card used from a buddy for $260 with receipt. He did have the card overclocked to +1508 +250 stable but I dont overclock so the card will remain stock. I know more performance but I have severe OCD and anxiety so I constantly have worries


I actually really like the feature. It idles at 40c and I turn my computer off when I'm not using it. I don't see the benefit in wasting more power to save 5c when the other 70% of the time my computer is on they are at 65c.

Also, I don't know how you installed the card without knowing that was a feature.


----------



## renji1337

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *End3R*
> 
> I actually really like the feature. It idles at 40c and I turn my computer off when I'm not using it. I don't see the benefit in wasting more power to save 5c when the other 70% of the time my computer is on they are at 65c.
> 
> Also, I don't know how you installed the card without knowing that was a feature.


I sold him the card used so that was already taken off the card


----------



## Cakewalk_S

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *4LC4PON3*
> 
> Just purchased a MSI 970. so far its been a great card at 1080p. but was concerned this morning when I went to sleep and woke up to my fans not spinning. So I started freaking out checking BIOS, uninstalling drivers & reinstalling then realized after searching google that this is a design feature. The fans dont spin till after 60c. Is it just me or is this design feature really stupid. What happens when the cards fans dont start up if the temps reach 60FPS due to a software hiccup so you basically overheat your card with out knowing? (<-- This is just figuratively speaking and may never happen BUT)
> 
> Other then the scare and ignorance of myself not knowing about the fan design I love the card. Purchased the card used from a buddy for $260 with receipt. He did have the card overclocked to +1508 +250 stable but I dont overclock so the card will remain stock. I know more performance but I have severe OCD and anxiety so I constantly have worries


As long as your core clock is stable and temperatures are low, especially the VRM, why not? This is OCN after all and you can get a good 10-15% improvement out of that card with that core overclock. The only thing I'd be paranoid about is the memory overclock. Too high of a memory overclock can potentially damage the memory to an irreversible state. Most people have been getting 8ghz on the memory easily. If I were you, just OC the core clock if your worried you'll damage the card. Core clock you'll get better real world gaming performance, memory overclock and you'll get better benchmark scores.


----------



## End3R

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *renji1337*
> 
> I sold him the card used so that was already taken off the card


Oh


----------



## CoreyL4

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Cakewalk_S*
> 
> Too high of a memory overclock can potentially damage the memory to an irreversible state. Most people have been getting 8ghz on the memory easily. If I were you, just OC the core clock if your worried you'll damage the card. Core clock you'll get better real world gaming performance, memory overclock and you'll get better benchmark scores.


I think this is what I'll do with my new 970. My old 970 with 8k memory fried.


----------



## CoreyL4

New card seems stable at +200 (1542mhz). I toned it down to +175 (1516mhz). Didn't really see a big difference from 175 to 200 so I'll gladly go lower after my last fiasco.


----------



## AngryGoldfish

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *CoreyL4*
> 
> New card seems stable at +200 (1542mhz). I toned it down to +175 (1516mhz). Didn't really see a big difference from 175 to 200 so I'll gladly go lower after my last fiasco.


It's definitely a consensus that you'd have to be quite lucky to see a marked improvement past 1500Mhz. Some have scaled well. I've seen one or two cards hit 14500 on graphics score in Fire Strike at 1600/8000Mhz, but it's a rare find. 1520Mhz is pretty much as high as anyone will need to go.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Harry604*
> 
> Best 970?
> 
> I have 290x lightning would it be upgrade to buy a 970 if so which one


As already said, definitely not worth it.


----------



## jarheadleeds

anyone got the msi 4g unlocked voltage bios? wanna put mine to 150%.


----------



## Wirerat

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jarheadleeds*
> 
> anyone got the msi 4g unlocked voltage bios? wanna put mine to 150%.


is it throttling? Those cards are beast right out of the box.

I bet you get 1500mhz with out any throttle on stock bios.


----------



## jarheadleeds

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Wirerat*
> 
> is it throttling? Those cards are beast right out of the box.
> 
> I bet you get 1500mhz with out any throttle on stock bios.


mine can do 1554 on stock bios but i wanna push it more, it can do 1569mhz on the 125% power limit bios but im sure theres a 150% one.


----------



## Wirerat

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jarheadleeds*
> 
> mine can do 1554 on stock bios but i wanna push it more, it can do 1569mhz on the 125% power limit bios but im sure theres a 150% one.


Thats already beast.

You could edit your own bios.

If your already getting 1550mhz+ you are not going gain hardly anything. I know that doesnt make sense but after 1500mhz/8000mhz memory the gains fall off.

Nvidea limited these cards so that they would not be as fast as 980s.

What is your memory oc at? try to get that to 8000 (+500 in AB).


----------



## jarheadleeds

I don't know where to start with my own bios there's so many numbers I dno what to change, my memory is Hynix and apparently they won't hit 8000mhz stable.


----------



## svictorcc

Just add a result that i got in may.
I don't know why, but the result fail, but i got a very good result with msi 970 gaming 4g with +20mv/+190mhz/+400mhz mem (1544mhz/7.8ghz):



i'll try again now and post the new results.


----------



## svictorcc

I could break my own personal record =)
I'm running STOCK BIOS, no custom bios or any other thing.
Used MSI Afterburner.
Config:
Mobo: m-itx asus z97i-plus
i7 4790k @4.8ghz 1.37v
Gpu: msi gtx 970 gaming 4g stock bios
Gpu oc: +240mhz = 1594mhz boost, 365mhz mem = 7.73ghz, +20mv voltage.
Ram: 2x4gb avexir 2400mhz

Results:

Graphics Score: 14152
Phisics score: 13463
Final score: 12011 ieiiii =)

Proof (now is valid)


I really don't feel i need a custom bios at all =) and i didn't had any artifacts, just driver crash some times, but this result was got in the first run.


----------



## Jolly Roger

Don't have time to read through 17.6 thousand posts.

I am contemplating GTX970 cause I want 4GB. But I just heard about the 3.5GB/0.5 GB memory partition. Is this really that big of a deal? Performance wise?

I would also consider the GTX 780, but it only has 3GB. I play SKyrim with mods, in Surround.

Need some quick thoughts.


----------



## shwarz

i would go amd 390 tbh for your use case and when overclocked it has higher fps and this is from someone who owns a gtx 970


----------



## Jolly Roger

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *shwarz*
> 
> i would go amd 390 tbh for your use case and when overclocked it has higher fps and this is from someone who owns a gtx 970


Other than me not wanting to get away from green, it seems to have the memory requirments, but lacks in the speed category. (Passmark)


----------



## End3R

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jolly Roger*
> 
> Don't have time to read through 17.6 thousand posts.
> 
> I am contemplating GTX970 cause I want 4GB. But I just heard about the 3.5GB/0.5 GB memory partition. Is this really that big of a deal? Performance wise?


It's not a big deal at all. Pretty sure the only people that complain are people pushing 4k resolutions, and even then it's typically only a 10fps difference between the 980.

After experiencing amd fo myself, even though they can hold their own, I'm never going back. Nvidia just gets too many extra bells and whistles from gameworks and physx.

And yes, even games that use Havok for their physics run smoother with nvidia than amd. (I tested this with Metal Gear Rising)


----------



## CoreyL4

Do yall think I should increase my memory clock? Last card got to 8000mhz but I think that is what killed it.


----------



## Jolly Roger

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *CoreyL4*
> 
> Do yall think I should increase my memory clock? Last card got to 8000mhz but I think that is what killed it.


There isn't a big performance gain by memory OCing. Much more dramatic results from core OCing.


----------



## benbenkr

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *CoreyL4*
> 
> Do yall think I should increase my memory clock? Last card got to 8000mhz but I think that is what killed it.


Put it at 7500 and call it a day. Unless you love _playing benchmarks_.


----------



## Cakewalk_S

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jolly Roger*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *CoreyL4*
> 
> Do yall think I should increase my memory clock? Last card got to 8000mhz but I think that is what killed it.
> 
> 
> 
> There isn't a big performance gain by memory OCing. Much more dramatic results from core OCing.
Click to expand...

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *benbenkr*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *CoreyL4*
> 
> Do yall think I should increase my memory clock? Last card got to 8000mhz but I think that is what killed it.
> 
> 
> 
> Put it at 7500 and call it a day. Unless you love _playing benchmarks_.
Click to expand...

Sort of both true. Defintely won't argue with either of you. However, if you do love having high benchmark scores, definitely overclock that memory to 8GHz. I have yet to hit the top end of my memory overclock and I'm playing it safe...well trying to. I can easily do 8.1Ghz in benchmarks but I stay back down to 7.9GHz for gaming. It probably only improves my gaming by a few fps but it still helps nevertheless. My idea is to remove any slight possibility of a bottleneck for the memory on my GPU. If I can do that, I know im utilizing my core clock to the max.


----------



## Wirerat

I do not agree that a memory overclock killed that card.

I just do not see that being possible because you cannot raise the memory voltage.

If the mem oc is related to what killed the card it had other defects of some sort. If the card was hard moded to raise memory voltage then thats another story.


----------



## svictorcc

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *CoreyL4*
> 
> Do yall think I should increase my memory clock? Last card got to 8000mhz but I think that is what killed it.


Mem oc do not kill a reference card, it can just make it unstable.
I have 5 profile sets saved on afterburner, but the main two are:

Games: +205mhz core (1559mhz boost), +350mhz mem (7.7ghz) and +20mv voltage

Benchmarks (this i could set yesterday night): +240mhz core (1594mhz boost) +365mhz mem (7.73ghz) +20mv voltage.
Works 100% for me, you can try it if your core mem is near this.


----------



## Performer81

I try to get my 970 Phantom to 1500 at stock voltage but in Firestrike the 1500MHZ are held only for a short time then it goes gradually down with clock and voltage to about 1460/1,175V. Heaven and Valley dont go down that much.
Are 111% Powertune not enough? Temp are still very good.

http://abload.de/image.php?img=970e3so2.jpg


----------



## svictorcc

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Performer81*
> 
> I try to get my 970 Phantom to 1500 at stock voltage but in Firestrike the 1500MHZ are held only for a short time then it goes gradually down with clock and voltage to about 1460/1,175V. Heaven and Valley dont go down that much.
> Are 111% Powertune not enough? Temp are still very good.
> 
> http://abload.de/image.php?img=970e3so2.jpg


Just set the power limit to 110% max (with stock bios).
I always use 110% max power limit.


----------



## svictorcc

the two main things you need to deal with: PL and voltage.
I do oc using the less Mv i can, because the systen boost it by itself.
With +25mv i was crashing with +240/+365 then i lowered to +20 Worked 100% for firestrike.


----------



## kl6mk6

This weekend I made two small changes to my SLI bios, I set my 2nd card boost table up 2 steps so the voltages would be closer on each card from 1.200v/1.164v to 1.212v/1.200v (I couldn't get them exactly the same). The second is I set my TDP to 120% max instead of 110%. Now I no longer get the power throttling in Firestrike.

Is adjusting the boost table up an appropriate way to compensate for the lower voltage on card 2, or should i try to adjust the voltage table instead?


----------



## svictorcc

That's it, after a couple hours i could finaly reach my MSI gtx 970 gaming 4g card's max limit with stock bios"








I know it's the limit because if i try to:

+1MV = throttle
+1mhz (core or memory) = crash

So, the max stable clock anchieved during firestrike is:

*1618mhz core
7.756ghz memory
+41mv*

I did game with it to see the max stable in game OC without throttle , and this is the final result:

*Witcher 3 (45min in game):
(+206mhz)1560mhz core/(+360mhz)7.720ghz memory
+19mv

Dying Light (25min in game):
(+208mhz)1562mhz core/(+360mhz)7.720ghz memory
+19mv*

The final tune for my card with stock bios is this:



*What is most interesting is that i never got any artifact, gaming or benchmarking it, which means that this card has more room if the PL could be raised more than 110%.
*But i'm not planning to flash custom bios, no chance.

This is the best result this card can anchieve in firestrike (i7 4790k at 4.8ghz and 2x4gb avexir 2400mhz):



I've started to test it with valley benchmark, and could get 1626mhz and 7.890ghz, but it's not done yet.

When i get better results i'll share then here


----------



## Vrbaa

Guys, how to check if card throttle in games? What is the easiest way?


----------



## Wirerat

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Vrbaa*
> 
> Guys, how to check if card throttle in games? What is the easiest way?


run the afterburner overlay with gpu core frequency displayed.


----------



## Vrbaa

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Wirerat*
> 
> run the afterburner overlay with gpu core frequency displayed.


Thank you man. EVGA Precison haven't that option?


----------



## Wirerat

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Vrbaa*
> 
> Thank you man. EVGA Precison haven't that option?


i havent ran the newer on. chevk for the overlay in settings.


----------



## blaze2210

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Vrbaa*
> 
> Thank you man. EVGA Precison haven't that option?


Afterburner installs the RivaTuner along with the utility, and it's the RivaTuner that actually handles the OSD. So that's probably why Precision doesn't have one.


----------



## kl6mk6

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Vrbaa*
> 
> Thank you man. EVGA Precison haven't that option?


The newest Precision shows power limit and voltage limit better than Afterburner did. At least in SLI because the readings are stacked on one graph.

Edit: It shows them on their own graph at the bottom. 0 is good 1 is bad.
Here's a picture...



I was hitting power limit in Firestrike until I changed my TDP to 120% in bios.


----------



## smoke2

How temps do you have with MSI GTX 970 Gaming during watching videos?


----------



## Wirerat

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *smoke2*
> 
> How temps do you have with MSI GTX 970 Gaming during watching videos?


watching videos wil be almost zero load. it should be like roughly 30c depending on ambient.


----------



## smoke2

This card have zero card rpm and I'm curious
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Wirerat*
> 
> watching videos wil be almost zero load. it should be like roughly 30c depending on ambient.


This card have zero rpm and therefore would like to know what are the temps at idle in Windows desktop and during watching the videos.


----------



## Mr-Dark

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *smoke2*
> 
> This card have zero card rpm and I'm curious
> This card have zero rpm and therefore would like to know what are the temps at idle in Windows desktop and during watching the videos.


I dont have the MSI card but many of my friend have them

simply this card need good Airflow in the case ( Side panel fan ) for good IDLE temp <40

if no good airflow it will IDLE mid of 50s


----------



## smoke2

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mr-Dark*
> 
> I dont have the MSI card but many of my friend have them
> 
> simply this card need good Airflow in the case ( Side panel fan ) for good IDLE temp <40
> 
> if no good airflow it will IDLE mid of 50s


What about the bottom fan? Could it help?
Can someone confirm it's have middle 50 degrees temps at idle and watching movies?


----------



## Mr-Dark

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *smoke2*
> 
> What about the bottom fan? Could it help?
> Can someone confirm it's have middle 50 degrees temps at idle and watching movies?


Yes it will help but not much the side fan is the best for GPU temp


----------



## ValValdesky

Around 42ºC to 50ºC depending on the load.


----------



## blaze2210

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *smoke2*
> 
> What about the bottom fan? Could it help?
> Can someone confirm it's have middle 50 degrees temps at idle and watching movies?


The temps shouldn't be in the mid-50's unless your ambient temps are fairly high, or unless your case needs more airflow. I'm currently watching a TV show with 5 Chrome tabs open (it's a slow morning







), and I'm sitting at 41*C with the fans off on my 970.


----------



## svictorcc

1735mhz or 1647mhz on Valley benchmark?
After getting the maxout of my card in firestrike (stock bios), i was playing with with it in valley benchmark, but i notice something strange.
i set the OC with afterburner to +280mhz core/+395mhz memory/+70mv voltage
But while RivaTuner shows 1647mhz boost, the valley benchs shows 1735mhz









Which one is correct? I think that riva is showing correct, but then what is this "super boost" that valley shows??

The f12 print didn't worked, so here is the print of the saved file (also i think that this score should be higher...







).


----------



## kl6mk6

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *svictorcc*
> 
> 1735mhz or 1647mhz on Valley benchmark?
> After getting the maxout of my card in firestrike (stock bios), i was playing with with it in valley benchmark, but i notice something strange.
> i set the OC with afterburner to +280mhz core/+395mhz memory/+70mv voltage
> But while RivaTuner shows 1647mhz boost, the valley benchs shows 1735mhz
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Which one is correct? I think that riva is showing correct, but then what is this "super boost" that valley shows??
> 
> The f12 print didn't worked, so here is the print of the saved file (also i think that this score should be higher...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ).
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


My valley reads 100-150 high also.


----------



## Mr-Dark

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *svictorcc*
> 
> 1735mhz or 1647mhz on Valley benchmark?
> After getting the maxout of my card in firestrike (stock bios), i was playing with with it in valley benchmark, but i notice something strange.
> i set the OC with afterburner to +280mhz core/+395mhz memory/+70mv voltage
> But while RivaTuner shows 1647mhz boost, the valley benchs shows 1735mhz
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Which one is correct? I think that riva is showing correct, but then what is this "super boost" that valley shows??
> 
> The f12 print didn't worked, so here is the print of the saved file (also i think that this score should be higher...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ).


valley bench report wrong Boost clock


----------



## Hequaqua

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kl6mk6*
> 
> [/SPOILER]
> 
> My valley reads 100-150 high also.


On a modded bios, Valley will show the correct speeds.

Example:


----------



## svictorcc

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Hequaqua*
> 
> On a modded bios, Valley will show the correct speeds.
> 
> Example:


Thanks.
Is this score your's?
What overclock sets did you used? And what card you're using (msi, gigabyte...)?

Thanks in advance!


----------



## Hequaqua

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *svictorcc*
> 
> Thanks.
> Is this score your's?
> What overclock sets did you used? And what card you're using (msi, gigabyte...)?
> 
> Thanks in advance!


Yes that is my score with my modded bios. I have the MSI GTX970 4G Gaming. That bios is my everyday bios. I can still use AB to adjust it. My card will hit about 1560-1575 and be stable. I can get about 8300 of the Vram as well. I didn't see a huge difference in benchmarks or gaming, that is why I settled in at 1506/[email protected]

Here is another one with the same bios, only I've increased the OC:


This is still with the voltage at 1.225v.

My temps never get over 65°(C). I have a pci bracket with two 90mm fans mounted below my card feeding it fresh air. I think the bracket cost me like 6.00(US) and the fans were about 15.00(US).

I have had zero issues. Love it.


----------



## svictorcc

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Hequaqua*
> 
> Yes that is my score with my modded bios. I have the MSI GTX970 4G Gaming. That bios is my everyday bios. I can still use AB to adjust it. My card will hit about 1560-1575 and be stable. I can get about 8300 of the Vram as well. I didn't see a huge difference in benchmarks or gaming, that is why I settled in at 1506/[email protected]
> 
> Here is another one with the same bios, only I've increased the OC:
> 
> This is still with the voltage at 1.225v.
> 
> My temps never get over 65°(C). I have a pci bracket with two 90mm fans mounted below my card feeding it fresh air. I think the bracket cost me like 6.00(US) and the fans were about 15.00(US).
> 
> I have had zero issues. Love it.


Great results man, and nice oc tune








I've just realized where i'm wrong with my oc set: the vram is not good overclocked.
I'll try to run some more tests when i get home and post them here.
The reason why i don't mess with card's bios is that i run it in a m-itx board, so only 1 pci-e slot (and i don't have another board), and if i do s**t i'll screw a very good card.
Also, this card msi stock bios is getting me excellent results, really don't know if a custom bios could give me much more of it.


----------



## Hequaqua

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *svictorcc*
> 
> Great results man, and nice oc tune
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I've just realized where i'm wrong with my oc set: the vram is not good overclocked.
> I'll try to run some more tests when i get home and post them here.
> The reason why i don't mess with card's bios is that i run it in a m-itx board, so only 1 pci-e slot (and i don't have another board), and if i do s**t i'll screw a very good card.
> Also, this card msi stock bios is getting me excellent results, really don't know if a custom bios could give me much more of it.


Understandable.

I was very happy with stock....but then got bit by the OC bug....lol I started to mess with the settings about a month after I bought it(Oct 2014). I have a few bios' that run really stable, but I run [email protected] and really didn't want the OC that high. That is why I chose to stay at 1506. [email protected] doesn't apply the OC to the Vram though. I have the Corsair 230T case so I have a lot of air flow.(8 fans total)







I don't know why, but I start to freak out if ANY component gets close to 70°(C). I guess I'm OCD that way....lol

You can always use AB to get better results for the short term. I mean like gaming/benchmarks.


----------



## svictorcc

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Hequaqua*
> 
> Understandable.
> 
> I was very happy with stock....but then got bit by the OC bug....lol I started to mess with the settings about a month after I bought it(Oct 2014). I have a few bios' that run really stable, but I run [email protected] and really didn't want the OC that high. That is why I chose to stay at 1506. [email protected] doesn't apply the OC to the Vram though. I have the Corsair 230T case so I have a lot of air flow.(8 fans total)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I don't know why, but I start to freak out if ANY component gets close to 70°(C). I guess I'm OCD that way....lol
> 
> You can always use AB to get better results for the short term. I mean like gaming/benchmarks.


I see.
I hear many other members saying they do [email protected] but is this program only goal to help find a cure? Did it brought any concrete results?
I'm asking because i'm thinking in start folding, but if to do this i have to keep my system 24/7 power up, them i don't know if i want it...


----------



## Hequaqua

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *svictorcc*
> 
> I see.
> I hear many other members saying they do [email protected] but is this program only goal to help find a cure? Did it brought any concrete results?
> I'm asking because i'm thinking in start folding, but if to do this i have to keep my system 24/7 power up, them i don't know if i want it...


I'm not sure about finding a cure, but I hope it is helping speed up the process. You don't have to run it 24/7. You can run it whenever you want.


----------



## CoreyL4

This is what I got with my new card. Can go higher but I didn't feel the need to.

Stock:



Overclocked:

1516/7700

+175
+345


----------



## Hequaqua

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *CoreyL4*
> 
> This is what I got with my new card. Can go higher but I didn't feel the need to.
> 
> Stock:
> 
> 
> 
> Overclocked:
> 
> 1516/7700
> 
> +175
> +345


Looks good.

Use the Extreme HD setting ...that way everyone can compare using the same settings.


----------



## CoreyL4

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Hequaqua*
> 
> Looks good.
> 
> Use the Extreme HD setting ...that way everyone can compare using the same settings.


I don't see that option for Heaven.


----------



## Hequaqua

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *CoreyL4*
> 
> I don't see that option for Heaven.


Oh crap...my bad. Most everyone uses Valley. I'll be alright, once the drugs kick in....lmao


----------



## Hequaqua

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Hequaqua*
> 
> Oh crap...my bad. Most everyone uses Valley. I'll be alright, once the drugs kick in....lmao


I'm not sure if I even still have Heaven installed.


----------



## Hequaqua

Here is an older one...not sure of my OC settings, but the AA is set to 8x.


----------



## svictorcc

I think i still didn't tried my card with the heaven.
Will tune my card on valley first and then try it in heaven


----------



## svictorcc

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *CoreyL4*
> 
> I don't see that option for Heaven.


What bechmarks presets did you used to run it?
And what is your 970 brand?


----------



## CoreyL4

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *svictorcc*
> 
> What bechmarks presets did you used to run it?
> And what is your 970 brand?


\

This:



Edit: Can't really see so

Ultra
Extreme
4x AA
1920x1080p

And card is MSI


----------



## XanderTheGoober

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *CoreyL4*
> 
> \
> 
> This:
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Edit: Can't really see so
> 
> Ultra
> Extreme
> 4x AA
> 1920x1080p
> 
> And card is MSI


Hint for screenshots posted on OCN. right click and open in new tab to view full image


----------



## svictorcc

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *CoreyL4*
> 
> \
> 
> This:
> 
> 
> 
> Edit: Can't really see so
> 
> Ultra
> Extreme
> 4x AA
> 1920x1080p
> 
> And card is MSI


Great.
Tip: once you're above ~210mhz you'll need to unlock the AB voltage to better tune your card's oc.

I think i'll create a thread just for the gtx 970 (single cards, not sli runs) with some benchmarks to be tested and the presets to be used.
I think this will be great help to everyone that wants to max out your 970 limits








Let's fry it


----------



## Hequaqua

Here are two runs of Heaven(8xx/4xx) with a screen shot of AB. I am on Windows 10:


Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!



First run 1550/8000 4xx:


Second run 1550/8000 8xx:


Afterburner:


----------



## AngryGoldfish

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Hequaqua*
> 
> Here are two runs of Heaven(8xx/4xx) with a screen shot of AB. I am on Windows 10:
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> First run 1550/8000 4xx:
> 
> 
> Second run 1550/8000 8xx:
> 
> 
> Afterburner:


As a side note, how are you finding Windows 10 so far? I'm really excited to see if the Fury chip gets a big performance boost with DX12 since it's based on Mantle.


----------



## Hequaqua

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *AngryGoldfish*
> 
> As a side note, how are you finding Windows 10 so far? I'm really excited to see if the Fury chip gets a big performance boost with DX12 since it's based on Mantle.


So far so good. While DX12 is in there. I don't think it will be a big splash until the developers start using it. The only thing I have found so far that uses it is 3DMARK. They have a API test that you can run. I'm not sure if it's in the free version of the software. If it is and you do upgrade, you should be able to run DX11/DX12/Mantle to see what kind of numbers you get.

Here is a screen shot of one the runs I made:


----------



## AngryGoldfish

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Hequaqua*
> 
> So far so good. While DX12 is in there. I don't think it will be a big splash until the developers start using it. The only thing I have found so far that uses it is 3DMARK. They have a API test that you can run. I'm not sure if it's in the free version of the software. If it is and you do upgrade, you should be able to run DX11/DX12/Mantle to see what kind of numbers you get.
> 
> Here is a screen shot of one the runs I made:


Oh, well. Maybe I was naive or ignorant to believe that as soon as it was released we'd see a performance gain with a drive update. I don't know where I got that idea from.


----------



## CoreyL4

So my 970 that fried is being shipped back after I sent it for a RMA at MSI.

I can't seem to see on the RMA page for my order what they did to it to fix or or even what the problem was.

Any way to find out besides contacting MSI and speaking to a person?


----------



## Hequaqua

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *AngryGoldfish*
> 
> Oh, well. Maybe I was naive or ignorant to believe that as soon as it was released we'd see a performance gain with a drive update. I don't know where I got that idea from.


I felt that way too......lol Who knows how it will be implemented. I doubt the developers will go back and make changes though. Who knows?

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *CoreyL4*
> 
> So my 970 that fried is being shipped back after I sent it for a RMA at MSI.
> 
> I can't seem to see on the RMA page for my order what they did to it to fix or or even what the problem was.
> 
> Any way to find out besides contacting MSI and speaking to a person?


You might check in the MSI Forums for more info. They only thing I have ever had to RMA was my Turtle Beach headset....and they just upgraded me to a new model. I think the whole process took less than a week.


----------



## svictorcc

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *CoreyL4*
> 
> So my 970 that fried is being shipped back after I sent it for a RMA at MSI.
> 
> I can't seem to see on the RMA page for my order what they did to it to fix or or even what the problem was.
> 
> Any way to find out besides contacting MSI and speaking to a person?


How did your 970 fried?


----------



## End3R

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *svictorcc*
> 
> How did your 970 fried?


He burned it out overclocking. Not sure MSI should be giving him an RMA to be honest. But I guess he lucked out








Quote:


> Originally Posted by *CoreyL4*
> 
> I had barely a month old MSI 970 and I overclocked it to a stable 1541/8000 without increasing voltage (card hovered around 64C during gaming) and it randomly died on me last weekend. Made me iffy to do it again.


----------



## CoreyL4

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *svictorcc*
> 
> How did your 970 fried?


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *End3R*
> 
> He burned it out overclocking. Not sure MSI should be giving him an RMA to be honest. But I guess he lucked out


Read that overclocking wont void warranty for RMA with MSI.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *svictorcc*
> 
> How did your 970 fried?


See above ^

Clocked it to 1541/8000 with stock voltage and it went poof.


----------



## hertz9753

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *svictorcc*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Hequaqua*
> 
> Understandable.
> 
> I was very happy with stock....but then got bit by the OC bug....lol I started to mess with the settings about a month after I bought it(Oct 2014). I have a few bios' that run really stable, but I run [email protected] and really didn't want the OC that high. That is why I chose to stay at 1506. [email protected] doesn't apply the OC to the Vram though. I have the Corsair 230T case so I have a lot of air flow.(8 fans total)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I don't know why, but I start to freak out if ANY component gets close to 70°(C). I guess I'm OCD that way....lol
> 
> You can always use AB to get better results for the short term. I mean like gaming/benchmarks.
> 
> 
> 
> I see.
> I hear many other members saying they do [email protected] but is this program only goal to help find a cure? Did it brought any concrete results?
> I'm asking because i'm thinking in start folding, but if to do this i have to keep my system 24/7 power up, them i don't know if i want it...
Click to expand...

http://folding.stanford.edu/home/

You can do some reading.


----------



## svictorcc

Here are the results i got in heaven and valley (stock bios):

Core: 1632mhz
Memory: 8.3ghz




I think i can get better scores, but for now this is what i got


----------



## svictorcc

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *CoreyL4*
> 
> So my 970 that fried is being shipped back after I sent it for a RMA at MSI.
> 
> I can't seem to see on the RMA page for my order what they did to it to fix or or even what the problem was.
> 
> Any way to find out besides contacting MSI and speaking to a person?


Ow man, that really sucks...
I think i'll take a break from tweaking my card for a while =)
But i just oc it to play games (very rare, since i have a kid and wife) and for benchs.
Hope they resurrected your card.


----------



## svictorcc

Just a question: do you guys run benchmarks with the system running normal with anti-virus (i use kaspersky) and other things running in background?
I'm asking because i think my results should be higher, considering my 4790k is at 4.8ghz.
I run the benchs with tons of services and background process running normal, maybe i should close all of them Before running benchs?


----------



## kl6mk6

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *svictorcc*
> 
> Just a question: do you guys run benchmarks with the system running normal with anti-virus (i use kaspersky) and other things running in background?
> I'm asking because i think my results should be higher, considering my 4790k is at 4.8ghz.
> I run the benchs with tons of services and background process running normal, maybe i should close all of them Before running benchs?


If you're going for your absolute best, close all unnecessary programs. I even close my PrecisionX and hardware monitoring program after I have it at my benchmark settings. Every little bit helps.


----------



## Hequaqua

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *svictorcc*
> 
> Just a question: do you guys run benchmarks with the system running normal with anti-virus (i use kaspersky) and other things running in background?
> I'm asking because i think my results should be higher, considering my 4790k is at 4.8ghz.
> I run the benchs with tons of services and background process running normal, maybe i should close all of them Before running benchs?


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kl6mk6*
> 
> If you're going for your absolute best, close all unnecessary programs. I even close my PrecisionX and hardware monitoring program after I have it at my benchmark settings. Every little bit helps.


I don't....lol I have everything running. GPU-Z/AB/Core Temp/etc. I've tried it several ways, and to be honest...it might get you 1-2 fps or a few more points.

Wow....4.8!! I've hit 4.6, but it isn't stable enough to run very long. I might make it through a benchmark or two before crashing. I've messed with the OC on the CPU, but too many settings for me. lol


----------



## svictorcc

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Hequaqua*
> 
> I don't....lol I have everything running. GPU-Z/AB/Core Temp/etc. I've tried it several ways, and to be honest...it might get you 1-2 fps or a few more points.
> 
> Wow....4.8!! I've hit 4.6, but it isn't stable enough to run very long. I might make it through a benchmark or two before crashing. I've messed with the OC on the CPU, but too many settings for me. lol


I tweak the cpu on bios, just disable the c states that save energy/power, find the mkre stable vcore (i do this gaming battlefield 4), ans of course, a very good cooling system.
Mine is at 1.37v 24/7.
Higher temps are while playing games, but never goes beyond 71ºC (with custom wc system that have 500mm rad space in my mitx core v1 case).
Now i decided to play more with my card, much more fun (But i'll take a break for a while, got scarried with the coreyl4 burned card...)


----------



## SSG House

Hello...been a while since Ive posted anything. I got my rig up and running its liquid cooled. Quick question about my 970s. I ran a benchmark earlier and the temps on one were 38 degrees and the other was 41 degrees celsius.. should I be worried about temps?
I used to run Motherboard monitor back around 2002ish. Is there another temp app I can use to monitor temps?

What should Liquid cooled non overclocked MSI GTX 970s run?


----------



## benbenkr

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SSG House*
> 
> Hello...been a while since Ive posted anything. I got my rig up and running its liquid cooled. Quick question about my 970s. I ran a benchmark earlier and the temps on one were *38 degrees and the other was 41 degrees celsius*.. should I be worried about temps?
> I used to run Motherboard monitor back around 2002ish. Is there another temp app I can use to monitor temps?
> 
> What should Liquid cooled non overclocked MSI GTX 970s run?


Dude, 38 and 41, why should you be worried? That's a very obvious answer to your question, no?
You're fine.

If you want a comparison, my 970s run at 44 and 47 respectively (1.237v), full load with a 280 + 140 rad setup. CPU is in the loop.


----------



## svictorcc

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SSG House*
> 
> Hello...been a while since Ive posted anything. I got my rig up and running its liquid cooled. Quick question about my 970s. I ran a benchmark earlier and the temps on one were 38 degrees and the other was 41 degrees celsius.. should I be worried about temps?
> I used to run Motherboard monitor back around 2002ish. Is there another temp app I can use to monitor temps?
> 
> What should Liquid cooled non overclocked MSI GTX 970s run?


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *benbenkr*
> 
> Dude, 38 and 41, why should you be worried? That's a very obvious answer to your question, no?
> You're fine.
> 
> If you want a comparison, my 970s run at 44 and 47 respectively (1.237v), full load with a 280 + 140 rad setup. CPU is in the loop.


What is your's room temps?
I can only afirm that you have a good temp if i know your loop delta t.


----------



## Wirerat

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *svictorcc*
> 
> What is your's room temps?
> I can only afirm that you have a good temp if i know your loop delta t.


My evga 970 FTW runs around 48c max in phat bits sig rig.

My strix 980 is 44c max in cablebox sig rig.

Anything below 50c is doing pretty good.

Above 55c on a 970/980 in a loop makes no sense on these gpus though. They can get those temps on air.


----------



## Performer81

I have a phantom 970 and it seems that 4000MHZ RAM clock is stable. Is it safe for long term run? The ram has no cooler and no temp sensor so i am a little afraid.
ARe there any ways a can improve temps with that cooler?The card clock itself down even with relative safe temps of ~70 or so







. I am thinking about putting a fan just on top of the cooler directly over the gpu


----------



## svictorcc

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Wirerat*
> 
> My evga 970 FTW runs around 48c max in phat bits sig rig.
> 
> My strix 980 is 44c max in cablebox sig rig.
> 
> Anything below 50c is doing pretty good.
> 
> Above 55c on a 970/980 in a loop makes no sense on these gpus though. They can get those temps on air.


But if the room temp is 9ºC ? Them a 48ºC temp doesn't look so good anymore.
Water cooling is all about radiator space installed and delt T from ambient.


----------



## svictorcc

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Performer81*
> 
> I have a phantom 970 and it seems that 4000MHZ RAM clock is stable. Is it safe for long term run? The ram has no cooler and no temp sensor so i am a little afraid.
> ARe there any ways a can improve temps with that cooler?The card clock itself down even with relative safe temps of ~70 or so
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> . I am thinking about putting a fan just on top of the cooler directly over the gpu


Get a fan for them or you may fry your card vram


----------



## svictorcc

When i was playing witcher 3 my card temp was hiting 62ºC with a good overclock.
But my room temps where about 30º/31ºC, and my loop water was 41ºC (~10ºc delta t).
Despite the card temp, this is an excelent delta


----------



## benbenkr

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *svictorcc*
> 
> What is your's room temps?
> I can only afirm that you have a good temp if i know your loop delta t.


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *svictorcc*
> 
> 30+/- in the day, could reach 34 too. This is all year long though.
> 
> So 44/47 are my temps during the day, which isn't too bad IMO considering I have 2 cards and an OC'd CPU all in the loop.


----------



## kl6mk6

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SSG House*
> 
> Hello...been a while since Ive posted anything. I got my rig up and running its liquid cooled. Quick question about my 970s. I ran a benchmark earlier and the temps on one were 38 degrees and the other was 41 degrees celsius.. should I be worried about temps?
> I used to run Motherboard monitor back around 2002ish. Is there another temp app I can use to monitor temps?
> 
> What should Liquid cooled non overclocked MSI GTX 970s run?


38/41C are good temps for SLI on water under load.

Edit: I use Open Hardware Monitor for temps. You can set graphs up and have it start with windows.


----------



## svictorcc

@SSG House

w.t. .f man, that's about 4/5ºC delta t!!
How much radiator space do you have installed in your rig? 1080mm, maybe 1260mm ??
That's f....n insane.


----------



## kl6mk6

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *svictorcc*
> 
> @benbenkr
> 
> w.t. .f man, that's about 4/5ºC delta t!!
> How much radiator space do you have installed in your rig? 1080mm, maybe 1260mm ??
> That's f....n insane.


It's good forum etiquette to edit your last post, if no one new has posted, instead of posting 2 or 3 in a row.


----------



## Jeffro422

Joining the club boys and girls! My 290x bit the dust in a power surge so I'm coming over to the green side. Waiting for my second EVGA 970 to get here and then I post up pictures.

In the mean time, those of you with an SLI setup who are also overclocking what PSU are you using? I think the one in my sig rig will be fine, from what I could find I shouldn't pull more than 600 from the wall. PSU is in the sig rig, just changing the 290x for SLI 970.


----------



## kl6mk6

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jeffro422*
> 
> Joining the club boys and girls! My 290x bit the dust in a power surge so I'm coming over to the green side. Waiting for my second EVGA 970 to get here and then I post up pictures.
> 
> In the mean time, those of you with an SLI setup who are also overclocking what PSU are you using? I think the one in my sig rig will be fine, from what I could find I shouldn't pull more than 600 from the wall. PSU is in the sig rig, just changing the 290x for SLI 970.


With my CPU and GPUs both maxed with stress tests, I pull just shy of 600W. I use a 1000W PS, but that's overkill. Your signature PS should be fine.


----------



## 4LC4PON3

I am loving my 970 best purchase in along time. Plays everything beautifully. playing av rogue right now not very demanding but the card handles it easy. I set a custom fan profile and I'm keeping my fans on 30% at all times.


----------



## svictorcc

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kl6mk6*
> 
> It's good forum etiquette to edit your last post, if no one new has posted, instead of posting 2 or 3 in a row.


Edit how? I didn't get it.


----------



## Cakewalk_S

Dang, I'm surprised how demanding Skyrim still can be...with mods. I got my Strix to throttle after it hit the 120% power limit... And here I thought 210watts was plenty for the card's power limit...Guess not. Maybe up it to 230-240watts? Card maxes at 44C and 76C on the VRMs.


----------



## kl6mk6

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *svictorcc*
> 
> Edit how? I didn't get it.


The little pencil icon below your post allows you to edit the post. That way we're not unintentially running the post count up by sequentially posting.


----------



## svictorcc

I've just discovered that we can't consider the saved file from heaven and valley as proof, just because of this:


----------



## Hequaqua

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *svictorcc*
> 
> I've just discovered that we can't consider the saved file from heaven and valley as proof, just because of this:


I think it must be something in your system. I just ran it twice.


Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


----------



## svictorcc

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Hequaqua*
> 
> I think it must be something in your system. I just ran it twice.


The benchmarks save the files as .html
There's no mistake, i'm just editing the html with notepad+








So, proof = only screenshots of the bench runs


----------



## svictorcc




----------



## Hequaqua

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *svictorcc*
> 
> The benchmarks save the files as .html
> There's no mistake, i'm just editing the html
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> So, proof = only screenshots of the bench runs


Ah...ok....sorta like this:


There is no way my card could hit this....but it did.(not really)....and I didn't edit the image or anything.

LOL at your run there.


----------



## svictorcc

kkkkkk!
Yes, just like that.
Or this (my dream...):


----------



## AngryGoldfish

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *svictorcc*
> 
> Ow man, that really sucks...
> I think i'll take a break from tweaking my card for a while =)
> But i just oc it to play games (very rare, since i have a kid and wife) and for benchs.
> Hope they resurrected your card.


My max run in Valley was 65 FPS. That was at 1555/7800Mhz. That's not stable. I'd say if you ran the benchmark at my clocks you'd hit the same number. It's weird, though, 'cause some with much lower clocks get higher scores. Someone said it was the quality of the RAM modules being inferior clock-for-clock.


----------



## svictorcc

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *AngryGoldfish*
> 
> My max run in Valley was 65 FPS. That was at 1555/7800Mhz. That's not stable. I'd say if you ran the benchmark at my clocks you'd hit the same number. It's weird, though, 'cause some with much lower clocks get higher scores. Someone said it was the quality of the RAM modules being inferior clock-for-clock.


Probably, because when i increased the vram from 7.8 to 8.3 i got a huge major in the score.
I don't know if the system ram have a great impact in the benchmarks..
Another thing to consider is the cpu. Someone that run a gtx 970 with an oc 5960x will have significant higher score than someone with a 4690k.


----------



## Vrbaa

Hi guys,

If my card changed core clock from 1534 MHz to 1522MHz while gaming and GPU usage stay at 99%, that mean it is throttling? Also it decrease core clock on stock settings without OC on same missions in game.. How can I detect if throttling? Thanks!


----------



## svictorcc

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Vrbaa*
> 
> Hi guys,
> 
> If my card changed core clock from 1534 MHz to 1522MHz while gaming and GPU usage stay at 99%, that mean it is throttling? Also it decrease core clock on stock settings without OC on same missions in game.. How can I detect if throttling? Thanks!


Look at:
Gpu temps
Try another sensor (i use riva tuner).


----------



## Vrbaa

Max temp on core 64C


----------



## Wirerat

Proof of valley benchmark is normally posted by taking a screen shot that still shows the valley background playing (press F12 after it ends). The screen capture is then saved to the users/computer name/valley/screenshot folder.

It is much more difficult to edit. This is the only format the valley benchmarking thread will accept.


----------



## Vrbaa

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Vrbaa*
> 
> Hi guys,
> 
> If my card changed core clock from 1534 MHz to 1522MHz while gaming and GPU usage stay at 99%, that mean it is throttling? Also it decrease core clock on stock settings without OC on same missions in game.. How can I detect if throttling? Thanks!


Can anyone help?


----------



## TonyDeez

Does the voltage drop by 20-25 mV? If so, you're getting slight GPU Boost 2.0 throttling. It usually happens above 65 C. It's a small decrease and shouldn't matter much in the real world.


----------



## kl6mk6

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Vrbaa*
> 
> Can anyone help?


I used the graphs in Precision X. I was dropping frequency when I hit max current. If it is current limiting, you can use Precision x to increase your TDP to 110% if you haven't yet.


----------



## CoreyL4

My second 970 comes Monday. Can't wait for some SLI action.


----------



## Cakewalk_S

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Vrbaa*
> 
> Hi guys,
> 
> If my card changed core clock from 1534 MHz to 1522MHz while gaming and GPU usage stay at 99%, that mean it is throttling? Also it decrease core clock on stock settings without OC on same missions in game.. How can I detect if throttling? Thanks!


That's definitely the TDP limit or "power limit" of the card that your hitting. Definitely either up that in Precision/Afterburner and give it another go. Those are some darn good clocks too btw!


----------



## Vrbaa

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TonyDeez*
> 
> Does the voltage drop by 20-25 mV? If so, you're getting slight GPU Boost 2.0 throttling. It usually happens above 65 C. It's a small decrease and shouldn't matter much in the real world.


If there is voltage drop, then it is tdp throttling? But I can not understand why it decrease on stock also


----------



## kl6mk6

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Vrbaa*
> 
> If there is voltage drop, then it is tdp throttling? But I can not understand why it decrease on stock also


Thats how they're designed. If they get too hot or use too much current, they back off a little for protection. So, you're more likely to have it happen stock. You can get Afterburner or Percision X and set it to let higher temperature/current before it backs off, or modify the bios.


----------



## CoreyL4

When is DX12 releasing? With Windows 10 or at a later date? Really wanna see how it improves my 970s.


----------



## Wirerat

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *CoreyL4*
> 
> When is DX12 releasing? With Windows 10 or at a later date? Really wanna see how it improves my 970s.


its difficult for me to get excited about dx12/win10. There will be games that do not work at all on win10 for months after release. Just like borderlands2 was on win8.


----------



## Kuhl

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *CoreyL4*
> 
> When is DX12 releasing? With Windows 10 or at a later date? Really wanna see how it improves my 970s.


You won't see anything until we have games that utilize DX12.


----------



## AngryGoldfish

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Wirerat*
> 
> its difficult for me to get excited about dx12/win10. There will be games that do not work at all on win10 for months after release. Just like borderlands2 was on win8.


I had hoped that this was not going to happen again.


----------



## Wirerat

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *AngryGoldfish*
> 
> I had hoped that this was not going to happen again.


It wont just be games. Early adopters have always been punished. Every windows release breaks things.

I anticipate some drivers, peripherals, software and games to be broke.


----------



## AngryGoldfish

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Wirerat*
> 
> It wont just be games. Early adopters have always been punished. Every windows release breaks things.
> 
> I anticipate some drivers, peripherals, software and games to be broke.


Maybe I'll skip the upgrade for now.


----------



## Wirerat

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *AngryGoldfish*
> 
> Maybe I'll skip the upgrade for now.


just wait until the storm settles. I never recommend new windows versions at release.


----------



## AngryGoldfish

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Wirerat*
> 
> just wait until the storm settles. I never recommend new windows versions at release.


Oh I definitely will upgrade, but I think I'll leave it for a wee while. It's not a bad thing as I've made a lot of big purchases recently and I want a new m.2 drive for Windows 10.


----------



## maddangerous

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *AngryGoldfish*
> 
> Oh I definitely will upgrade, but I think I'll leave it for a wee while. It's not a bad thing as I've made a lot of big purchases recently and I want a new m.2 drive for Windows 10.


I wouldn't mind having one as well, but not for 10.

They're still kind of pricey as well, aren't they? I haven't looked in a while.


----------



## Hequaqua

I haven't had any major issues. I have Windows 10(10240) Activated.

Here is a screen shot of my windows activation:
http://www.overclock.net/t/1516449/lightbox/post/24179720/id/2522325

I have been running some benchmarks with DX12 though. Here are some comparisons at different OC's. I ran three of these today. The other two were last week. I think the build number then was 10166.

3DMark is reporting the OS as 8.1. Windows 8.1 doesn't have DX12.









This is 3DMarks API test:
http://www.3dmark.com/compare/aot/44117/aot/44121/aot/44126/aot/44118/aot/41964/aot/41963

I really think that with the CPU OC'd at 4.6 it wasn't really a big gain over stock(3.9). In the end the DX12 final fps with stock(3.9) was only 1.76 fps slower than 4.6. Same looked to be true of the OC on the GPU.

The biggest advantage of DX12 is that it seems to use both the CPU/GPU. At least this benchmark does. DX11 runs at the default GPU clock. DX12 applies the OC settings either from a stock/modded bios or set with OC'ing software.

Overall, while this test isn't really for comparing graphic cards, the card does play a bigger role in DX12.

If anyone else can run these, post your results. Will be interesting to see. I don't think there is any other software that can be used.


----------



## AngryGoldfish

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *maddangerous*
> 
> I wouldn't mind having one as well, but not for 10.
> 
> They're still kind of pricey as well, aren't they? I haven't looked in a while.


I'm talking about m.2 SATA, not Express. I don't have the PCI-e lanes for Express (or the budget). A 240GB 850 EVO m.2 SATA drive is only £30 more than the standard SSD version. Speeds are around the same. I just want to save space. I also think it's a really cool addition to any system. It's just nice having new tech.


----------



## Hospice

I've been lurking in these forums, for awhile, and finally made an account. I picked up a 970, awhile ago, and just ordered everything to put it under water. Hopefully sometime next week, I will have a water cooled system.


----------



## KenjiS

Anyone know of some extensive reviews comparing 2x 970s in SLI vs a 980 Ti?


----------



## kl6mk6

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *KenjiS*
> 
> Anyone know of some extensive reviews comparing 2x 970s in SLI vs a 980 Ti?


They are really close both performance qnd price wise. If you own them, keep the 970s. If you looking at new ones, get the 980ti.


----------



## KenjiS

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kl6mk6*
> 
> They are really close both performance qnd price wise. If you own them, keep the 970s. If you looking at new ones, get the 980ti.


I have a 970, Love it, Part of me is debating to add a second and go SLI or get a 980 Ti, Im stupidly bad about -selling- things (I still have a pair of 770s in the closet ive been meaning to sell)

The 970s in SLI look great from everything ive read, My fear is that 4gb of VRAM aint going to cut it in 6 months. But thats probably a silly worry. Probably

Obviously, getting a second 970 is far cheaper, and probubly will be awesome for 1440p gaming, Pretty sure i have to rip out my sound card however and get an external USB one (Something i didnt think about when i was doing 770s in SLI... I have a total of 16 PCIe lanes... so with the sound card in im doing 8x 4x 4x iirc)


----------



## maddangerous

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *AngryGoldfish*
> 
> I'm talking about m.2 SATA, not Express. I don't have the PCI-e lanes for Express (or the budget). A 240GB 850 EVO m.2 SATA drive is only £30 more than the standard SSD version. Speeds are around the same. I just want to save space. I also think it's a really cool addition to any system. It's just nice having new tech.


I know what you're talking about lol







like I said, been a LLOOOONNG time since I looked at them. However, your thread prompted me to check, which has resulted in me now trying to find out when I can get one to compliment my Z97 Maximus VII GENE









So, in your opinion... better used for games/programs, or OS? or even just a tiny inexpensive one for cache purposes?


----------



## GeneO

Just picked up an MSI Gamer GTX 970 today to replace my MSI 660 Ti PE.

Quite impressed so far. Just did as quick OC +40 base an +200 memory. Will have to tune it.

Any recommendations on how hard you can push this on stock air without risking long term damage?


----------



## Spectre-

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *GeneO*
> 
> Just picked up an MSI Gamer GTX 970 today to replace my MSI 660 Ti PE.
> 
> Quite impressed so far. Just did as quick OC +40 base an +200 memory. Will have to tune it.
> 
> Any recommendations on how hard you can push this on stock air without risking long term damage?


if its a good ocer you should see 1450+ on your boost

settings for my Galax 970 on AB are-

125% power
+120 Core
+300 memory ( your vram could clock better mines crappy elpida)

I know that the msi card only allows upto 110% power which should still be plenty


----------



## Wirerat

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *GeneO*
> 
> Just picked up an MSI Gamer GTX 970 today to replace my MSI 660 Ti PE.
> 
> Quite impressed so far. Just did as quick OC +40 base an +200 memory. Will have to tune it.
> 
> Any recommendations on how hard you can push this on stock air without risking long term damage?


1500mhz core/8000 memory (+500mhz afterburner on the memory) is the sweet spot goal.


----------



## GeneO

Thanks all. I bumped it up to 1400 core and 7516 memory and it is working fine. Checked it for artifacts/issues in games, valley, heaven and with precision X - no throttling and stays below 70c.


----------



## Wirerat

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *GeneO*
> 
> Thanks all. I bumped it up to 1400 core and 7516 memory and it is working fine. Checked it for artifacts/issues in games, valley, heaven and with precision X - no throttling and stays below 70c.


you got more headroom im sure


----------



## AngryGoldfish

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *maddangerous*
> 
> I know what you're talking about lol
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> like I said, been a LLOOOONNG time since I looked at them. However, your thread prompted me to check, which has resulted in me now trying to find out when I can get one to compliment my Z97 Maximus VII GENE
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> So, in your opinion... better used for games/programs, or OS? or even just a tiny inexpensive one for cache purposes?


Honestly, I don't know. To me it seems like an expensive drive for games when mass-but fast-storage is better found in 500GB or above standard SSD's. It makes the most sense to be an OS drive as you need to reinstall Windows with a motherboard swap so it can't exactly go anywhere. For caching purposes, again I have no idea.


----------



## GeneO

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Wirerat*
> 
> you got more headroom im sure


Wow, I am kinda shocked. I thought this board was supposed to have Samsung RAM. It has Elpida according to GPU-Z.


----------



## Performer81

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *GeneO*
> 
> Wow, I am kinda shocked. I thought this board was supposed to have Samsung RAM. It has Elpida according to GPU-Z.


My elpidia on the 970 Phantom does 8000MHZ easily, didnt test further.


----------



## Sinnersprayer

Hey all, I've got a rather multi-faceted question. I'm getting ready to de-lid my 4790k on Monday, and I figure while I'm at it if I could gather enough reading material on the subject to study up on so I'm not going in blind, I would go ahead and take the coolers off my GPUs as well and redo them. I'm just a strict air guy. With my track record and from previous experiences between myself and friends, I don't like water near anything electronic, and I honestly don't feel like buying yet another case, moving everything other yet again, and spending hundreds more on equipment for a custom loop. I've got some CLU I'll be using on my 4790k, as well as some .5mm Fujipoly Extreme X 11W/mK thermal pads. So I've got whats (arguably) the best de-lidding compound to put on a die, as well as some really high grade thermal pads to replace the OEM ones on the cards. I'm just wondering if it'll be worth the hassle, so I thought I'd see if anyone had taken off the Windforce cooler/heatsink and put down some new TIM/thermal pads, or even just new TIM, and gotten an outcome worth the hassle. Or if anyone really, not just the people with G1's, and what your experience was and results were. Anything around 5°C or more improvement in temps would be "worth it" for me.

Currently my temps are still good, as the 970 G1's are overbuilt as it is, but I'm always down for some lower temperatures. I replaced my Hyper 212 Evo with a D-15 when I did some upgrades and switched cases. But since I did that and started my SLI setup, my top card likes to get quiet a bit warmer than it ever did. I think it's a combination of slightly less airflow, and convection heating coming off the 2nd GPU and being really freaking close to that D-15. So if adding better thermal pads and TIM gives me some better temps, I'm all for it. I've also got some Kapton Tape to insulate around the chip so that the CLU doesn't decide to short anything out, so I have that base covered as well. It would possibly give me another option for OCing, as I've been eyeballing the 1.3v custom BIOS for the G1 970, but I want to be sure my temps will stay stable, and I think this route would be my best bet for that happening. I don't know what it is, but I get nowhere near the +500 memory people are talking about and what seems to be the "standard." Or if that's the golden standard for the silicone lottery winners and some us unlucky folk are stuck at only getting half that +500. If I start to creep over +250 I get unstable, but I can get a good +125 core clock. Which for some reason when using Afterburner reads as 1293/1444 boost min/max in GPU-Z's specs, but when I check the actual sensors after a benchmark or gaming session, my card is hitting ~1554 Mhz during boost. Which is way past the stated 1444 boost in GPU-Z. I asked this question a while ago elsewhere about my card overboosting, and if this is what could be causing my instability issues, as the core clock is jumping way up past where I have it set. I was told by someone to use EVGA's PrecisionX and just enable KBoost to keep it stable, but I really don't want to run it full-bore 24/7. Both cards are Rev 1.1, but one is running the Hynix memory, and the other Samsung. The Hynix is at a 75.0% ASIC, the Samsung a 72.2%. I've read several places people say the Samsung is the better GDDR5 to have, and then I hear some people say the Hynix is just fine and it's just a placebo effect thinking Samsung is the superior just because it's "Samsung." I honestly have no idea either way. I use Afterburner and have them linked when I overclock, and when I just had one card (the Hynix) I could never get over +250 memory. I have yet to try and manually try to push the Samsung to a higher clock than the Hynix to see if it would hold a higher overclock. I haven't used Nvidia cards or SLI since I owned 2 8800GTX 512's, which was quiet a long time ago. Back then I never really did much overclocking and SLI has come so far since then anyway, I don't know if you get performance and stability running your cards at separate speeds, just overclocking separately or running them linked at the same speed will get you better performance/stability. The other weird thing I've encountered is voltage. My main card (my original Hynix Memory one) topped out with OEM Bios at 1.243 volts, whereas my bottom secondary card (the Samsung) will top out at 1.262. I read older posts from late 2014 about people having issues with the 2nd card undervolting and causing issues, and the only response from Nvidia in the post was some guy saying "we're looking into it" then nothing ever got resolve and the thread just died. So I've got no idea. It's just now that I am running 3 of the Asus VG248QE's at 5720x1080, I just want to get every last drop of horsepower I can out of these things. I'll attach a picture of the voltage and the clock speeds not matching up to what I have them set at so you can see what I'm talking about, as well as the one card getting really better voltage than the other.

So on front #1, of those that have done a TIM/pad replacement, did you see any significant temperature drops. And on front #2, did I just get a dud, or am I just really missing something. Or is the EVGA PrecisionX thing the way to go? Or should I just go ahead and do the custom Bios route I was planning on and go from there, as that's what I see a lot of people doing anyway to try and help their overclocking. I never get anywhere close to maxing out the TDP on these stupid things. I'd like to get at least *close* to even 100%, say nothing about the 112% the card is supposedly allotted.


----------



## iamandrewx

just picked up my first GTX 970, which is the EVGA SSC..... for $150 BNIB from retail! huge step up from my 650 Ti.


----------



## CoreyL4

I'm weary to bring my memory to 8000 after my last card. It is at 7700 right now.


----------



## zeeee4

How the heck did you get one so CHEAP??!!!


----------



## PimpSkyline

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *zeeee4*
> 
> How the heck did you get one so CHEAP??!!!


I second this.


----------



## gamerking

i picked up a msi gtx 970 gaming 4g for 200 + 50 replacement plan. only problem that card was a dud asic of 6 . had to go buy another card at another store and pay full then =(
quick question with sli . i was able to do 1600 core on both cards. but once i sli them max benchmarks are stable is 1500 is this normal ?
for the mem is just gpu-z max x4 right to get the total speed ? so 1900 x 4 =7600


----------



## pokerapar88

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *gamerking*
> 
> i picked up a msi gtx 970 gaming 4g for 200 + 50 replacement plan. only problem that card was a dud asic of 6 . had to go buy another card at another store and pay full then =(
> quick question with sli . i was able to do 1600 core on both cards. but once i sli them max benchmarks are stable is 1500 is this normal ?
> for the mem is just gpu-z max x4 right to get the total speed ? so 1900 x 4 =7600


I don't really get what you are trying to say, but 1600mhz on the core is almost impossible unless you bios mod, more than 1500mhz is already hard to make stable on most 970s and it isn't worth the heat, as scoires don't go up so much above that. I'm currently on air, 1500/7800mhz and I think it is more than enough foy everyday use.


----------



## gamerking

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *pokerapar88*
> 
> I don't really get what you are trying to say, but 1600mhz on the core is almost impossible unless you bios mod, more than 1500mhz is already hard to make stable on most 970s and it isn't worth the heat, as scoires don't go up so much above that. I'm currently on air, 1500/7800mhz and I think it is more than enough foy everyday use.


these msi cards are either a monster or there bad ive seen i just return the bad ones till i find a good one,that a pic from a few days ago of just one card will take more later sorry about the bad phone camera. that one was for the person i bought the card from wanted to see what it could do . on stock bios for them. i have the 3d mark runs but have to find them ran it so much this weekend testing the cards


----------



## kl6mk6

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *gamerking*
> 
> i picked up a msi gtx 970 gaming 4g for 200 + 50 replacement plan. only problem that card was a dud asic of 6 . had to go buy another card at another store and pay full then =(
> quick question with sli . i was able to do 1600 core on both cards. but once i sli them max benchmarks are stable is 1500 is this normal ?
> for the mem is just gpu-z max x4 right to get the total speed ? so 1900 x 4 =7600


Yes, SLI limits the voltage, and the 2nd card usually runs at a lower voltage than the 1st. So, you are not going to see it stable at the same high core speeds. I modified my bios on the second card to get them both the same, but I didn't see any clock speed gain.


----------



## rfarmer

Should have known there would be a 970 owners club, wish I had thought to look for it earlier.

I have had my MSI GTX 970 since Dec of 2014 and couldn't be happier, one of the smartest investments I have made. I owned the card when the whole 3.5GB memory limit came up and I never let it bother me. I game at 1080 on a single monitor and have never hit the 3.5GB limit. I was also one of the lucky ones that got a 970 with no coil whine.





Just a mild OC and those temps were while running MSI Kombustor, gaming temps are usually 45C or so. Cooling the card with a Corsair h50 and NZXT G10 AIO bracket. I have a 40mm Noctua fan directly below the vrm heatsink to provide additional cooling.


----------



## GeneO

Well I am at 1454/7560 with my new 970. I think I am content.


----------



## Performer81

Are there bios mods for a 970 Phantom? Somehow my card throttles itself doen from 1500MHZ boost to ~1430 in most games by itself, even with 111 Powerlimit. Voltage also goes down.
GPU-Z shows that current power consumption is only around ~105% under load so i dont get it why it throttles. Temp is good, not over 76 degrees.


----------



## Wirerat

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Performer81*
> 
> Are there bios mods for a 970 Phantom? Somehow my card throttles itself doen from 1500MHZ boost to ~1430 in most games by itself, even with 111 Powerlimit. Voltage also goes down.
> GPU-Z shows that current power consumption is only around ~105% under load so i dont get it why it throttles. Temp is good, not over 76 degrees.


76c is good? Your VRM will be 5-10c hotter on a lot of models. I bet that is what causes your throttle.


----------



## Performer81

dont think so, even with 100% fan and 65 degrees it throttles. Power consumption graph hovers around ~105%.


----------



## GeneO

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Wirerat*
> 
> 76c is good? Your VRM will be 5-10c hotter on a lot of models. I bet that is what causes your throttle.


What is a good temp for gaming? 70c?

Do you know if the fan profile in Afterburner would apply to both fans on an MSI since can operated independently?


----------



## Wirerat

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *GeneO*
> 
> What is a good temp for gaming? 70c?
> 
> Do you know if the fan profile in Afterburner would apply to both fans on an MSI since can operated independently?


yes it will.

These maxwell gpu start to throttle the core at 68c. It will drop 13mhz at 68c then 13mhz more around 77c.

Every time I see a card throttling 50mhz or more its power limited or vrm temp throttle.


----------



## blaze2210

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Performer81*
> 
> Are there bios mods for a 970 Phantom? Somehow my card throttles itself doen from 1500MHZ boost to ~1430 in most games by itself, even with 111 Powerlimit. Voltage also goes down.
> GPU-Z shows that current power consumption is only around ~105% under load so *i dont get it why it throttles*. Temp is good, not over 76 degrees.


If you open the Sensors tab of GPU-Z, it will tell you the reason for the throttling....


----------



## Wirerat

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *blaze2210*
> 
> If you open the Sensors tab of GPU-Z, it will tell you the reason for the throttling....


if it is a perf limit it will. My ftw VRM turned out to be hitting 95c with the core at 70c.

Thats because evga didnt put a heatsink on the vrm though.

Other cards vrm with active cooling will be +/-5c from core.


----------



## Wirerat

double


----------



## Performer81

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *blaze2210*
> 
> If you open the Sensors tab of GPU-Z, it will tell you the reason for the throttling....




Starts with 1500 for a short moment then goes down and down and down, till [email protected],1V
or so







TEsted with witcher 3 maxed.


----------



## GeneO

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Wirerat*
> 
> yes it will.
> 
> These maxwell gpu start to throttle the core at 68c. It will drop 13mhz at 68c then 13mhz more around 77c.
> 
> Every time I see a card throttling 50mhz or more its power limited or vrm temp throttle.


When I first started up MSI afterburner for this card, the Temperature limit was set to 79c and the power to 100%. I get no throttling at 70c. So I am confused.


----------



## blaze2210

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Performer81*
> 
> 
> 
> Starts with 1500 for a short moment then goes down and down and down, till [email protected],1V
> or so
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> TEsted with witcher 3 maxed.


Do you see the "PerfCap Reason" section on the Sensors tab? That's your throttle reason. Hover the cursor over one of the colored parts, and it will show you the reason. Then, you can use the "Search this thread" function to find the Reasons table I posted previously - no need to look through posts for it.


----------



## Performer81

It says pwr so i am in the power limit.... booooring.


----------



## Wirerat

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *GeneO*
> 
> When I first started up MSI afterburner for this card, the Temperature limit was set to 79c and the power to 100%. I get no throttling at 70c. So I am confused.


open Gpuz and look at this



Whenever Mine says PWR my clocks drop 1494mhz on this profile. when it says Vrep/Vrop it stays 1506.



NOTE ::Im not asking or help. I am setup this way to run 1.237v and stay 1494-1506mhz. just offering advice.


----------



## GeneO

Mine hits Vrel on EVGA OC scanner before it gets to 70c (I haven't increased the core voltage any, so not a surprise). But once it gets over 67c and over 70c I see no more throttling, and thermal throttling doesn't show in the perfcap reason area - I think it will show all caps, correct?

EDIT:

Just to see what would happen, I lowered the temperature limit I AB from 79 t0 69c and reran the OC scanner. It starts with Perfcap Vrel, then when it hits 70c, it changes to Therm and throttles.

So is the default temp limit for Maxwell 79c, or did MSI up the limit to 79c for this board?

.


----------



## Wirerat

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *GeneO*
> 
> Mine hits Vrel on EVGA OC scanner before it gets to 70c (I haven't increased the core voltage any, so not a surprise). But once it gets over 67c and over 70c I see no more throttling, and thermal throttling doesn't show in the perfcap reason area - I think it will show all caps, correct?


There is a list somewhere online that shows what they all mean. My gopogle fu failed.

I only see the ones I talked about. if its dropping 13mhz at a certain point then holding stable there is not anything you can do except try and get the card cooler, bios mod or just OC past it.








Quote:


> EDIT:
> 
> Just to see what would happen, I lowered the temperature limit I AB from 79 t0 69c and reran the OC scanner. It starts with Perfcap Vrel, then when it hits 70c, it changes to Therm and throttles.
> 
> So is the default temp limit for Maxwell 79c, or did MSI up the limit to 79c for this board?


I always bios mod and set the limit to 91c.


----------



## GeneO

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Wirerat*
> 
> There is a list somewhere online that shows what they all mean. My gopogle fu failed.
> 
> I only see the ones I talked about. if its dropping 13mhz at a certain point then holding stable there is not anything you can do except try and get the card cooler, bios mod or just OC past it.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I always bios mod and set the limit to 91c.


Well Vrel always shows if I have added any core boost, but it doesn't seem to throttle - the core frequency increases with the added boost.

Still though, do you think 70c gaming is safe on this card?

thnx


----------



## Wirerat

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *GeneO*
> 
> Well Vrel always shows if I have added any core boost, but it doesn't seem to throttle - the core frequency increases with the added boost.
> 
> Still though, do you think 70c gaming is safe on this card?
> 
> thnx


gaming safe? yes it is. Even 80c wont damage anything.


----------



## GeneO

Just for s&g, I upped the core to 1502, +20mv, memory at 7516 and ran valley on Windows 10c highest settings and 1920x1080. Hit 70c.


----------



## Wirerat

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *GeneO*
> 
> Just for s&g, I upped the core to 1502, +20mv, memory at 7516 and ran valley on Windows 10c highest settings and 1920x1080. Hit 70c.
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


your memory is holding you back.

I score 71 FPS valley extremeHD With 1500mhz/8000mem


----------



## GeneO

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Wirerat*
> 
> your memory is holding you back.


Well I tried upping the mem clock to 8GHz but I got little performance improvement and lots of artifacts


----------



## Hequaqua

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *GeneO*
> 
> Well I tried upping the mem clock to 8GHz but I got little performance improvement and lots of artifacts


What memory do you have?

My card has Samsung. It can hit 8200+(Have hit 8300). Core I'm maxed around 1560-1570.


----------



## GeneO

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Hequaqua*
> 
> What memory do you have?
> 
> My card has Samsung. It can hit 8200+(Have hit 8300). Core I'm maxed around 1560-1570.


I feel I have been baited and switched. I have an MSI GTX 970 Gaming 4G. I expected Samsung and got Elpida


----------



## Sinnersprayer

Well, I think I've found my max OC without flashing over to the custom 1.3v BIOS. If I go any higher on either the core or memory, it crashes. But that's overclocking them sync'd. I don't know if one card will hold a higher overclock than this, but I don't feel like going through and doing separate OC's on both of them.

+144 core, +388 memory Although the boost clock goes up to around 1545Mhz according to GPU-Z's readings, which is why I think I get some weird instability problems in some games and why some have suggested using PrecisionX and KBoost 24/7, but bleh. For some weird reason Heaven was telling me the things were running 1664Mhz on the core which I know is bogus. But my temps were great, 60C and 56C so looks like I'll have a lot of room to work with once I get CLU and new thermal pads on tomorrow and flash over to the 1.3v Bios.



Long day tomorrow.


----------



## rfarmer

I bumped the core clock 235 and the memory clock 300, gives me 1500 MHz on Core and 1900 MHz on Memory.



First run of 3dMark was stock second was the new OC. Really need to update my cpu, running a i5 4460 till Skylake is released.


----------



## Hequaqua

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *GeneO*
> 
> I feel I have been baited and switched. I have an MSI GTX 970 Gaming 4G. I expected Samsung and got Elpida


I don't think they can promise what mfg. of Vram really. I've seen some that have had good luck with Hynix/Epida.

Just find your cards happy spot.







The big OC's don't really net that much of a performance gain.

That's just my opinion.


----------



## GeneO

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Hequaqua*
> 
> I don't think they can promise what mfg. of Vram really. I've seen some that have had good luck with Hynix/Epida.
> 
> Just find your cards happy spot.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The big OC's don't really net that much of a performance gain.
> 
> That's just my opinion.


Oh I agree, I was just a bit disappointed


----------



## Kuhl

Does the coil whine ever go away? I have an SSC GTX 970 from Evga and in some areas (when fps shoots to 100+) It gets a bit annoying.


----------



## Hequaqua

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Kuhl*
> 
> Does the coil whine ever go away? I have an SSC GTX 970 from Evga and in some areas (when fps shoots to 100+) It gets a bit annoying.


I have had no coil whine at all, since first install. Lucky I guess. lol


----------



## GeneO

None here so far. Could be your PSU.


----------



## rfarmer

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Kuhl*
> 
> Does the coil whine ever go away? I have an SSC GTX 970 from Evga and in some areas (when fps shoots to 100+) It gets a bit annoying.


I have heard it does go away with time, I was another lucky one and never had coil whine.


----------



## Hequaqua

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *rfarmer*
> 
> I have heard it does go away with time, I was another lucky one and never had coil whine.


They say to ramp up the fans....for a longer period of time. Sort of a burn-in period.


----------



## Wirerat

My 970 has it when fps go above 100. I never really notice it unless runing valley or heaven though.


----------



## Kuhl

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Wirerat*
> 
> My 970 has it when fps go above 100. I never really notice it unless runing valley or heaven though.


Yeah when the heaven/valley benchmarks go to the loading screen or the ad and jumps to 1K+ fps it gets pretty bad.


----------



## Wirerat

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Kuhl*
> 
> Yeah when the heaven/valley benchmarks go to the loading screen or the ad and jumps to 1K+ fps it gets pretty bad.


My 980 doesnt have that sound oddly.


----------



## iamandrewx

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *zeeee4*
> 
> How the heck did you get one so CHEAP??!!!


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *PimpSkyline*
> 
> I second this.


Microcenter had them marked down to $143.99.. not sure if it was an error or what, but i screenshot the ad.. IMMEDIATELY went to Best Buy and had them price match. only thing was the one in the MC ad was for the SC. BB only has/had the SSC... they matched it anyway. a few of my buddies snagged 4 or 5 of them at their local Best Buy







i got 2.


----------



## CoreyL4

Got my card from an RMA from MSI today.

They replaced my old one with a brand new card.


----------



## gamerking

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *iamandrewx*
> 
> Microcenter had them marked down to $143.99.. not sure if it was an error or what, but i screenshot the ad.. IMMEDIATELY went to Best Buy and had them price match. only thing was the one in the MC ad was for the SC. BB only has/had the SSC... they matched it anyway. a few of my buddies snagged 4 or 5 of them at their local Best Buy
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> i got 2.


yea near me they void'd the sales after that little mess up . they wouldnt even say how many were bought . i did like some other stores responce to it we ant selling any gpu for days so they didnt have to try to deal with it . i did get a 970 for dirt cheap from bb but ended up returning it since it wouldnt sli with my gaming 4g card . microcenter has done about 10 price screw ups this week alone . maybe next week we can get titans for 100$ from them i hope


----------



## reev3r

Boy, really wish someone would be sharing these deals... :-(


----------



## Gofspar

Who has the fastest 970 in this thread in 3Dmark?

http://www.3dmark.com/fs/4608620


----------



## Madmaxneo

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *reev3r*
> 
> Boy, really wish someone would be sharing these deals... :-(


No kidding!


----------



## maddangerous

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Gofspar*
> 
> Who has the fastest 970 in this thread in 3Dmark?
> 
> http://www.3dmark.com/fs/4608620


You're making me want to find out how well my card fairs in the overclocking arena. I haven't started yet. What kind of OC do you have on the card? Stock/modded BIOS?

Also, was your CPU at 4.7 or 5 GHz?


----------



## Kuhl

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Madmaxneo*
> 
> No kidding!


The deals are posted on reddit at reddit.com/r/buildapcsales


----------



## CoreyL4

Just got my second 970 for SLI.

I have a question on what is the proper way to overclock with SLI?

My current 970 is at 1516/7700. It can go farther but I do not want to push it anymore.

This is what I was gonna do:

Remove current 970
Put in new 970 to see what it clocks to
Put in old card and clock to middle ground between the two, if too drastic of overclock differences

Is that the common way to do it?


----------



## blaze2210

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *CoreyL4*
> 
> Just got my second 970 for SLI.
> 
> I have a question on what is the proper way to overclock with SLI?
> 
> My current 970 is at 1516/7700. It can go farther but I do not want to push it anymore.
> 
> This is what I was gonna do:
> 
> Remove current 970
> Put in new 970 to see what it clocks to
> Put in old card and clock to middle ground between the two, if too drastic of overclock differences
> 
> Is that the common way to do it?


You can just OC them together and monitor the speeds, temps, and voltages for the cards. Afterburner can sync the settings for similar cards, so you're good there.


----------



## BulletSponge

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *CoreyL4*
> 
> Just got my second 970 for SLI.
> 
> I have a question on what is the proper way to overclock with SLI?
> 
> My current 970 is at 1516/7700. It can go farther but I do not want to push it anymore.
> 
> This is what I was gonna do:
> 
> Remove current 970
> Put in new 970 to see what it clocks to
> Put in old card and clock to middle ground between the two, if too drastic of overclock differences
> 
> Is that the common way to do it?


"Middle ground" would be in excess of the slower cards max stable OC provided your middle ground was based on max stable overclock of both cards. I'd clock the pair at the lower cards max just to play it safe and avoid unnecessary crashes.


----------



## kl6mk6

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *CoreyL4*
> 
> Just got my second 970 for SLI.
> 
> I have a question on what is the proper way to overclock with SLI?
> 
> My current 970 is at 1516/7700. It can go farther but I do not want to push it anymore.
> 
> This is what I was gonna do:
> 
> Remove current 970
> Put in new 970 to see what it clocks to
> Put in old card and clock to middle ground between the two, if too drastic of overclock differences
> 
> Is that the common way to do it?


Just slap that puppy in and act like your overclocking one card. Your voltages will most likely be lower, so dont be surprised if you cant reach the same overclock of an individual card.


----------



## Madmaxneo

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Kuhl*
> 
> The deals are posted on reddit at reddit.com/r/buildapcsales


Awesome! Never thought about reddit

Thanks!


----------



## Hequaqua

Got a little bored. So I ran a few benchmarks. I ran Valley/Heaven/Firestrike(Demo Only). I ran them each twice. One run with the GPU at 1506/8000. The second run at 1565/8200(Except FS:1565/8000).

Then I put them in split screen video. I got them as close as I could. I'm not sure why Heaven/Valley look worse. The original files look really good. Firestrike looks very nice. Anyway, if you want to take a look here are the links:

Heaven(Split Screen):





Valley(Split Screen):





Firestrike Demo(Split Screen):





Here is a run of Firestrike Demo 1550/8000(Full Screen):





Valley and Heaven look the best in theater mode. Firestrike looks good at Fullscreen.


----------



## CoreyL4

So what happens when you play a game that doesn't support SLI and you have it still enabled because either I forgot to turn SLI off or game doesn't support SLI and I play it without me knowing?


----------



## kl6mk6

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *CoreyL4*
> 
> So what happens when you play a game that doesn't support SLI and you have it still enabled because either I forgot to turn SLI off or game doesn't support SLI and I play it without me knowing?


Nvidia tries to get every game in their supported list. The biggest issues I've seen is new release games where SLI is still really buggy. For example, Dragon Age Inquisition objects/landscape flikering for months after release. I think in your example it would only use one GPU anyway, leaving the 2nd idling. You don't need to disable SLI.


----------



## MrSharkington

So one of my BIOS bricked on my EVGA SSC ACX 2.0+, is it possible to fix it when using the other Bios switch? if so how would I go about doing this


----------



## benbenkr

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *CoreyL4*
> 
> So what happens when you play a game that doesn't support SLI and you have it still enabled because either I forgot to turn SLI off or game doesn't support SLI and I play it without me knowing?


Usually I just set the second card to PhysX duties (if the game has PhysX/Gameworks) if it doesn't have any support. Otherwise, I just disable it if SLI sucks.


----------



## PimpSkyline

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MrSharkington*
> 
> So one of my BIOS bricked on my EVGA SSC ACX 2.0+, is it possible to fix it when using the other Bios switch? if so how would I go about doing this


-Turn off the PC
-Switch it to the Other VBIOS
-Reboot PC
-Load up the Flash software
-Get the STOCK BIOS you got off the card before you first flashed it
-Get all that ready
-Go to Device Manger and Disable the GPU
-Flick the switch on the GPU back to the First BIOS
-Flash the STOCK BIOS onto the card
-Then Enable the GPU in Device Manger
-Reboot the PC
-Hopefully the BIOS is good and she is unbricked

If that doesn't work....well then just use the Other BIOS and don't BIOS Mod no more till you fix the first issue.


----------



## MrSharkington

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *PimpSkyline*
> 
> -Turn off the PC
> -Switch it to the Other VBIOS
> -Reboot PC
> -Load up the Flash software
> -Get the STOCK BIOS you got off the card before you first flashed it
> -Get all that ready
> -Go to Device Manger and Disable the GPU
> -Flick the switch on the GPU back to the First BIOS
> -Flash the STOCK BIOS onto the card
> -Then Enable the GPU in Device Manger
> -Reboot the PC
> -Hopefully the BIOS is good and she is unbricked
> 
> If that doesn't work....well then just use the Other BIOS and don't BIOS Mod no more till you fix the first issue.


Thanks for replying! That didn't seem to fix it so I'm going to try do a blind flash with a bootable usb

EDIT: turns out PimpSkyline's method worked, I was just using an outdated nvflash, thanks so much!


----------



## karkee

Hey guys, I just got my MSI GTX 970 and while I am happy with it has some problems. I am trying to find out if any of you ever had this or had to return because of it.

Basicly when for example starting furmark to test a load, the fans kick in really fast rather than going up slow and than even when quiting the load both fans keep spinning fast (even though afterburner or GPU-Z says 0% fanspeed) , sometimes a reboot doesnt even help and I have to shutdown the PC. After that sometimes the fans keep spinning slow in idle.

Example: Start furmark and this is what it does: Almost 3000RPM on fans while it says 43% fan speed. It keeps doing it for a while even after quiting the load and than keeps spinning at atleast 2000+ RPM.

http://gpuz.techpowerup.com/15/07/23/d27.png

Quite some high idle temps to.

You think I should return it its not really normal...


----------



## Vrbaa

Hi guys, anyone who have GTX 970 G1 from Gigabyte tried to flash new Bios from their website? Is there any other improvements except compatibility with some monitors?

Thanks!


----------



## ValValdesky

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Vrbaa*
> 
> Hi guys, anyone who have GTX 970 G1 from Gigabyte tried to flash new Bios from their website? Is there any other improvements except compatibility with some monitors?
> 
> Thanks!


Nothing beside that and "Modify fan duty in MS-DOS mode" in the F42 bios.


----------



## Madmaxneo

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *PimpSkyline*
> 
> -Turn off the PC
> -Switch it to the Other VBIOS
> -Reboot PC
> -Load up the Flash software
> -Get the STOCK BIOS you got off the card before you first flashed it
> -Get all that ready
> -Go to Device Manger and Disable the GPU
> -Flick the switch on the GPU back to the First BIOS
> -Flash the STOCK BIOS onto the card
> -Then Enable the GPU in Device Manger
> -Reboot the PC
> -Hopefully the BIOS is good and she is unbricked
> 
> If that doesn't work....well then just use the Other BIOS and don't BIOS Mod no more till you fix the first issue.


I believe they have detailed instructions on the EVGA website along with other suggestions.


----------



## PimpSkyline

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MrSharkington*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *PimpSkyline*
> 
> -Turn off the PC
> -Switch it to the Other VBIOS
> -Reboot PC
> -Load up the Flash software
> -Get the STOCK BIOS you got off the card before you first flashed it
> -Get all that ready
> -Go to Device Manger and Disable the GPU
> -Flick the switch on the GPU back to the First BIOS
> -Flash the STOCK BIOS onto the card
> -Then Enable the GPU in Device Manger
> -Reboot the PC
> -Hopefully the BIOS is good and she is unbricked
> 
> If that doesn't work....well then just use the Other BIOS and don't BIOS Mod no more till you fix the first issue.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks for replying! That didn't seem to fix it so I'm going to try do a blind flash with a bootable usb
> 
> EDIT: turns out PimpSkyline's method worked, I was just using an outdated nvflash, thanks so much!
Click to expand...

Np my pleasure. Glad it worked out for you, now be more careful.









Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Madmaxneo*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *PimpSkyline*
> 
> -Turn off the PC
> -Switch it to the Other VBIOS
> -Reboot PC
> -Load up the Flash software
> -Get the STOCK BIOS you got off the card before you first flashed it
> -Get all that ready
> -Go to Device Manger and Disable the GPU
> -Flick the switch on the GPU back to the First BIOS
> -Flash the STOCK BIOS onto the card
> -Then Enable the GPU in Device Manger
> -Reboot the PC
> -Hopefully the BIOS is good and she is unbricked
> 
> If that doesn't work....well then just use the Other BIOS and don't BIOS Mod no more till you fix the first issue.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I believe they have detailed instructions on the EVGA website along with other suggestions.
Click to expand...

My instructions worked, so it's all good.


----------



## Madmaxneo

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *PimpSkyline*
> 
> My instructions worked, so it's all good.


Awesome!


----------



## MrSharkington

So I've pushed my card to its max on stock voltage (1412MHz/8412MHz), would you guys consider this a pretty good overclock? Also what's the maximum safe limit for voltage in Afterburner? cheers


----------



## benbenkr

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MrSharkington*
> 
> So I've pushed my card to its max on stock voltage (1412MHz/8412MHz), would you guys consider this a pretty good overclock? Also what's the maximum safe limit for voltage in Afterburner? cheers


Quite decent IMO.

Above 1500+ is good.
Anything above 1550+ is great.
1600 and beyond is either BS or on water and just pure luck of the draw.

I'm talking game stable, not bench/synthetic stable. 2 different things.

Far too many people has came in here (and many other forums) flapping those 1600+ clocks, only to be in a rude awakening when they start playing games.

Safe voltage limits is determined by your card, not AB. Without bios modding, your card may only have a max of say 1.25v. Maybe less, maybe more. It varies from different manufacturers.


----------



## Spectre-

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MrSharkington*
> 
> So I've pushed my card to its max on stock voltage (1412MHz/8412MHz), would you guys consider this a pretty good overclock? Also what's the maximum safe limit for voltage in Afterburner? cheers


With my galax 970 I got to 1506/3900 on 1.2 volts and the power limit set to 108% ... you should still have some playing room


----------



## MrSharkington

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *benbenkr*
> 
> Quite decent IMO.
> 
> Above 1500+ is good.
> Anything above 1550+ is great.
> 1600 and beyond is either BS or on water and just pure luck of the draw.
> 
> I'm talking game stable, not bench/synthetic stable. 2 different things.
> 
> Far too many people has came in here (and many other forums) flapping those 1600+ clocks, only to be in a rude awakening when they start playing games.
> 
> Safe voltage limits is determined by your card, not AB. Without bios modding, your card may only have a max of say 1.25v. Maybe less, maybe more. It varies from different manufacturers.


Can I check the voltage in afterburner or gpu z?


----------



## benbenkr

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MrSharkington*
> 
> Can I check the voltage in afterburner or gpu z?


Yes you can.


----------



## Cakewalk_S

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MrSharkington*
> 
> So I've pushed my card to its max on stock voltage (1412MHz/8412MHz), would you guys consider this a pretty good overclock? Also what's the maximum safe limit for voltage in Afterburner? cheers


Max volts is somewhat irrelevant with maxwell. If you can keep the chip and Vrm cool, go for max. Dat memory overclock is DANG high! Highest I've seen is 8200Mhz and I thought that was alot... I'd be seriously worried of frying my memory with that high of an overclock...


----------



## Performer81

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MrSharkington*
> 
> So I've pushed my card to its max on stock voltage (1412MHz/8412MHz), would you guys consider this a pretty good overclock? Also what's the maximum safe limit for voltage in Afterburner? cheers


Did you check GPu and mem seperately? I wouldnt set ram that high because it doesnt gain much speed and only gets hot and steals juice from GPU.


----------



## kl6mk6

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MrSharkington*
> 
> So I've pushed my card to its max on stock voltage (1412MHz/8412MHz), would you guys consider this a pretty good overclock? Also what's the maximum safe limit for voltage in Afterburner? cheers


OCCT has an error check test that I used to verify my GPU memory OC. It started counting up errors before I started seeing artifacts (for me it was close to 8200 and I'm 100% stable at 8100). So if you're just relying on visual ques, you may not really be as stable as you think.


----------



## MrSharkington

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Performer81*
> 
> Did you check GPu and mem seperately? I wouldnt set ram that high because it doesnt gain much speed and only gets hot and steals juice from GPU.


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kl6mk6*
> 
> OCCT has an error check test that I used to verify my GPU memory OC. It started counting up errors before I started seeing artifacts (for me it was close to 8200 and I'm 100% stable at 8100). So if you're just relying on visual ques, you may not really be as stable as you think.


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Cakewalk_S*
> 
> Max volts is somewhat irrelevant with maxwell. If you can keep the chip and Vrm cool, go for max. Dat memory overclock is DANG high! Highest I've seen is 8200Mhz and I thought that was alot... I'd be seriously worried of frying my memory with that high of an overclock...


Ended up crashing in crysis 3, dropped it back to 2003MHz


----------



## moccor

So I stupidly bought a 4pin mini GPU fan connector to 4 pin PWM adapter and the GTX 970 G1 has a 3pin mini connector. I can't even find a 3pin mini to 4pin PWM adapter. Anyone have some ideas of how I'd go from 3pin GPU to 4pin PWM? I'm thinking I may have to cut the cable on the stock HSF but I'd rather not do that. Unless it's covered under warranty lol.

If I cut the fan connector off this 3 pin fan and solder the wires to the corresponding colors on the 4pin adapter, will I receive PWM functionality to any fan connected to the 4pin adapter? 

Edit:I decided to just cut the fans wire and solder it to the mini 4pin to PWM adapter to achieve what I wanted


----------



## GeneO

Well !!#%%^#^!!!

So I decided to run some extended tests with the MSI GTX 970 Gaming 4G with the stupid Elpida memory. I run valley on full in a loop. I keep get TDR restarts maybe every 5 - 10 minutes in the benchmark. Even at MSI's own tool's meager +28 MHz core overclock. Even with no overclock.

Is this the card or could this be drivers? Does anybody else experience this in valley? Cause I am about ready to take this back.

TIA

EDIT: EUREKA!

I found the problem and it wasn't the card thank goodness.

I have an x850 PSU that has PCI-E cables that have one PSU connector but the provide 2 6+2 connectors. I had used one of these to supply the 6 and 8 pin power to the PSU. Apparently this was not adequate. I switched to using 2 cables and two PSU slots one for the 6 pin and one for the 8 pin. No more TDR! It was a power supply issue.


----------



## hurricane28

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *GeneO*
> 
> Well !!#%%^#^!!!
> 
> So I decided to run some extended tests with the MSI GTX 970 Gaming 4G with the stupid Elpida memory. I run valley on full in a loop. I keep get TDR restarts maybe every 5 - 10 minutes in the benchmark. Even at MSI's own tool's meager +28 MHz core overclock. Even with no overclock.
> 
> Is this the card or could this be drivers? Does anybody else experience this in valley? Cause I am about ready to take this back.
> 
> TIA
> 
> EDIT: EUREKA!
> 
> I found the problem and it wasn't the card thank goodness.
> 
> I have an x850 PSU that has PCI-E cables that have one PSU connector but the provide 2 6+2 connectors. I had used one of these to supply the 6 and 8 pin power to the PSU. Apparently this was not adequate. I switched to using 2 cables and two PSU slots one for the 6 pin and one for the 8 pin. No more TDR! It was a power supply issue.


Strange, i never run in to problems using only one cable and i had the same PSU as you.

Now with my new 850 watt PSU i still use one cable and its more then enough to power the GPU. I think something else is going on with your PSU to be honest.

I had some problems too with the X-850, with me it started with giving less than 12 volts to the rail which resulted in unstable overclocks and other hardware corruption.

Turned out that there was an faulty cable too, it melted my cabled to my motherboard socket...

So there were 2 problems with that PSU, i returned it and got myself a nice CM V850 and its much better and my overclocks are more stable than ever.

So if i were you i would check for other errors.


----------



## GeneO

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *hurricane28*
> 
> Strange, i never run in to problems using only one cable and i had the same PSU as you.
> 
> Now with my new 850 watt PSU i still use one cable and its more then enough to power the GPU. I think something else is going on with your PSU to be honest.
> 
> I had some problems too with the X-850, with me it started with giving less than 12 volts to the rail which resulted in unstable overclocks and other hardware corruption.
> 
> Turned out that there was an faulty cable too, it melted my cabled to my motherboard socket...
> 
> So there were 2 problems with that PSU, i returned it and got myself a nice CM V850 and its much better and my overclocks are more stable than ever.
> 
> So if i were you i would check for other errors.


Maybe. But I have been running it for a long time with no issues and the voltages have been fine. I suppose it could be a cable issue or a problem with one of the PCI-E/CPU sockets on the PSU. I have seen postings in the PUS forum here from several people have who have melted their connectors on this series of PSU with GPU's that pull near the limit of what the connector can do. From what a Seasonic rep posted it was probably the pin/socket not being up to spec. I expect that could cause glitches too.

I switched back and forth between 1 and 2 cables several times and verified this,

.


----------



## GeneO

I am just happy that two cables resolved my problem and I don't have to go through the hassle of exchanging the card.


----------



## Hazaro

I've been mucking with my G1 and I can't seem to see the VRM readings in HWInfo64 (v5.02-2575). I'm poking near 1600 core so I'd like to be sure the temps are okay, searching just results in STRIX numbers.
Somehow I doubt (HW) is it since it's the exact same as core. GPU-Z 0.8.4 doesn't see either.
*Didn't see any high C numbers in other sections that seemed like they could be 970 VRM temps either.


----------



## Mr-Dark

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Hazaro*
> 
> I've been mucking with my G1 and I can't seem to see the VRM readings in HWInfo64 (v5.02-2575). I'm poking near 1600 core so I'd like to be sure the temps are okay, searching just results in STRIX numbers.
> Somehow I doubt (HW) is it since it's the exact same as core. GPU-Z 0.8.4 doesn't see either.
> *Didn't see any high C numbers in other sections that seemed like they could be 970 VRM temps either.


there is no VRM sensor in the G1 but dont worry the VRM cooled directly from the Windforce cooler

the review report 75c under heavy load


----------



## clubbin09

well i got my 2 asus strix 970s to 1606mhz @ 8200 on stock volts


----------



## moccor

Is there a post or link to something that explains the settings in the BIOS for can control?


----------



## Hazaro

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mr-Dark*
> 
> there is no VRM sensor in the G1 but dont worry the VRM cooled directly from the Windforce cooler
> 
> the review report 75c under heavy load


Fantastic, thanks for the response. This GB G1 970 (Rev. 1.1 Hynix) is some good stuff. Here is what I've been doing since yesterday. Hopefully someone can find it useful. Drivers are 353.30
I was confused that raising that raising the Boost table clocks (1650Mhz) lowered my Voltages to 1.200V (Even with +80mV and forcing higher clocks) so I lowered it it check if that was the reason to 1557Mhz (vs 1519 stock) Max Table Boost and it looked like it fixed it.

Right now I've only done one stability test with Valley overnight but it's at 1578MHz core (Boost) and 3796Mhz on RAM, but it's Hynix so I don't expect much.
The Stock BIOS is seriously very good and feels like the extra voltage hasn't been helping much (Might go back to 1.268 BIOS), but I've only been testing Valley and my failures are always due to the Display Driver recovering 1-3 minutes in :/ Anyone have a better way to test?

I'm also pretty close to just throwing Boost into the trash and just running Core at a fixed speed.









G1970Flashed.zip 409k .zip file


----------



## Mr-Dark

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Hazaro*
> 
> Fantastic, thanks for the response. This GB G1 970 (Rev. 1.1 Hynix) is some good stuff. Here is what I've been doing since yesterday. Hopefully someone can find it useful. Drivers are 353.30
> I was confused that raising that raising the Boost table clocks (1650Mhz) lowered my Voltages to 1.200V (Even with +80mV and forcing higher clocks) so I lowered it it check if that was the reason to 1557Mhz (vs 1519 stock) Max Table Boost and it looked like it fixed it.
> 
> Right now I've only done one stability test with Valley overnight but it's at 1578MHz core (Boost) and 3796Mhz on RAM, but it's Hynix so I don't expect much.
> The Stock BIOS is seriously very good and feels like the extra voltage hasn't been helping much (Might go back to 1.268 BIOS), but I've only been testing Valley and my failures are always due to the Display Driver recovering 1-3 minutes in :/ Anyone have a better way to test?
> 
> I'm also pretty close to just throwing Boost into the trash and just running Core at a fixed speed.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> G1970Flashed.zip 409k .zip file


as you want OC that G1 for the highest core clock my advice disable the Boost its junk for overclock

my G1 cant do more than 1480mhz with boost On after disable the boost and hard lock the voltage ( this very important for stability ) i have 1550mhz @1.22v only ! i can bench 1.6ghz also









and yes the stock G1 bios is good ( TDP limit ) all that Oc with stock TDP max i see 96% in 3dmak 1.6ghz


----------



## DeathAngel74

Boost is garbage. I love being able to bench at 1620mhz and game at 1557mhz.


Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


----------



## JTHMfreak

So why does valley report a higher core value than precision x?


----------



## Wirerat

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *JTHMfreak*
> 
> So why does valley report a higher core value than precision x?


it reports the max boost clock limit from bios. Its been broke since boost was introduced in kepler.


----------



## JTHMfreak

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Wirerat*
> 
> it reports the max boost clock limit from bios. Its been broke since boost was introduced in kepler.


So in other words, go off of what is reported in precision x


----------



## Wirerat

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *JTHMfreak*
> 
> So in other words, go off of what is reported in precision x


precisionX, afterburner, hwinfo64, gpuz and hwmonitor are all accurate. Valley is just wrong.


----------



## blaze2210

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *JTHMfreak*
> 
> So in other words, go off of what is reported in precision x


Basically, anything besides the readings in Valley/Heaven can be trusted.


----------



## JTHMfreak

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *blaze2210*
> 
> Basically, anything besides the readings in Valley/Heaven can be trusted.


Valley fooled me into thinking I had won the silicon lottery, was saying my cards were stable at 1560 on the core.
Shame on you valley


----------



## Stephen88

Hi guys, I'm new to overclocking world, my card is a Galax Gtx 970 EXOC Black Edition and I have two question about it:
1) the factory boost clock is 1317MHz but at stock without tuoch noting when I play games or start GPU-Z stress test the boost clock rise to 1380MHz, why?
2) for have a good increase of OC how much I rise the power limit? what happen if I increase only the core clock?
Thanks to all in advance.


----------



## Performer81

Its a shame that you cant lower the vgpu. At default my phantom runs at [email protected],225V, overclocked to 1516 the voltage lowers to 1,2V by its own to fit the power limit i think so theres much headroom.


----------



## Sector-z

Edit: sorry bad place for my post


----------



## Hequaqua

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Wirerat*
> 
> precisionX, afterburner, hwinfo64, gpuz and hwmonitor are all accurate. Valley is just wrong.


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *blaze2210*
> 
> Basically, anything besides the readings in Valley/Heaven can be trusted.


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *JTHMfreak*
> 
> Valley fooled me into thinking I had won the silicon lottery, was saying my cards were stable at 1560 on the core.
> Shame on you valley


If you are running a modded bios, Valley does show the correct settings. It does on my bios anyway. If you are using, AB/PX on a stock bios, then yes the readings are wrong. I'm on a modded bios, and it shows my stock at 1506/8000. Even if I increase my modded bios with AB, it still shows the correct speeds.

Modded Bios:


Modded bios with AB:


----------



## Hequaqua

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Stephen88*
> 
> Hi guys, I'm new to overclocking world, my card is a Galax Gtx 970 EXOC Black Edition and I have two question about it:
> 1) the factory boost clock is 1317MHz but at stock without tuoch noting when I play games or start GPU-Z stress test the boost clock rise to 1380MHz, why?
> 2) for have a good increase of OC how much I rise the power limit? what happen if I increase only the core clock?
> Thanks to all in advance.


You can run benchmarks, and slowly increase your clock speeds. While doing this, have GPU-Z open. You should see what is limiting your card in the PerfCap reason of GPU-Z. If it is being limited by power it will show you. I had to increase the Power Limit in my bios to get rid of all the PerfCaps reasons. I think my power limit is set to 285. I haven't had to increase it with AB/Precision-X. I keep my at 100%.

As for the boost numbers. My card is 1253, but without touching anything it will boost to 1328. It has been discussed that the difference in the silicon lottery does affect the boost clock at stock.

EDIT: To be honest, and if you go back through the thread, you will not see a big gain in performance by having a big OC. The key is to find the "happy spot" for YOUR card.


----------



## Wirerat

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Hequaqua*
> 
> If you are running a modded bios, Valley does show the correct settings. It does on my bios anyway. If you are using, AB/PX on a stock bios, then yes the readings are wrong. I'm on a modded bios, and it shows my stock at 1506/8000. Even if I increase my modded bios with AB, it still shows the correct speeds.
> 
> Modded Bios:
> 
> Modded bios with AB:


You simply have your boost disbled through bios mod. Like I said before. Valley displays max boost clock.

with max boost disbled and oc through AB it is showing the correct value becuase the card is boosting higher than the max you set in bios.

So unless you have bios mod *with boost disbled*. It is wrong.

I use a modedd bios and valley is still wrong. I do not have boost disbled.

here is valley on my 980 with a modded bios. Clocks were 1554/8600. NOT 1668mhz like valley shows. That would be awesome though. The memory shows correct value though. The 1668mhz is the max boost set in bios + the amount of OC set by afterburner.


Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!












sorry,
Im on mobile and didnt have a 970 run handy.


----------



## Hequaqua

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Wirerat*
> 
> You simply have your boost disbled through bios mod. Like I said before. Valley displays max boost clock.
> 
> with max boost disbled and oc through AB it is showing the correct value becuase the card is boosting higher than the max you set in bios.
> 
> So unless you have bios mod *with boost disbled*. It is wrong.
> 
> I use a modedd bios and valley is still wrong. I do not have boost disbled.
> 
> here is valley on my 980 with a modded bios. Clocks were 1554/8600. NOT 1668mhz like valley shows. That would be awesome though. The memory shows correct value though. The 1668mhz is the max boost set in bios + the amount of OC set by afterburner.
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sorry,
> Im on mobile and didnt have a 970 run handy.


Could you post of pic of your boost table from the bios?


----------



## Wirerat

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Hequaqua*
> 
> Could you post of pic of your boost table from the bios?


boost table is stock. I only increase power limits and bake in memory.


----------



## Hequaqua

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Wirerat*
> 
> boost table is stock. I only increase power limits and bake in memory.


OK. I'm not sure if I have boost disabled or not...lol

Actually, I don't think I ever read up on it when I was modding my bios.

EDIT: After looking back at the guide, I do have boost disabled.


----------



## Wirerat

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Hequaqua*
> 
> OK. I'm not sure if I have boost disabled or not...lol
> 
> Actually, I don't think I ever read up on it when I was modding my bios.


here is my boost table and my AB setting for that valley run. Add the two number together and it gives the incorrect value valley displays.


----------



## Stephen88

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Hequaqua*
> 
> You can run benchmarks, and slowly increase your clock speeds. While doing this, have GPU-Z open. You should see what is limiting your card in the PerfCap reason of GPU-Z. If it is being limited by power it will show you. I had to increase the Power Limit in my bios to get rid of all the PerfCaps reasons. I think my power limit is set to 285. I haven't had to increase it with AB/Precision-X. I keep my at 100%.
> 
> As for the boost numbers. My card is 1253, but without touching anything it will boost to 1328. It has been discussed that the difference in the silicon lottery does affect the boost clock at stock.
> 
> EDIT: To be honest, and if you go back through the thread, you will not see a big gain in performance by having a big OC. The key is to find the "happy spot" for YOUR card.


Thank you so much for your answer, I didn't know about this "PerfCap" meanwhile I have investigated about it because on standalone mode is not shown, now after installation it's ok.
This evening I'll try some test on my gtx following your instructions.
About the silicon lottery can you tell me more? why the gpu have a so higher clock instead the factory clock?
for find the perfect spot how can I understand and decide which it is?


----------



## Hequaqua

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Wirerat*
> 
> here is my boost table and my AB setting for that valley run. Add the two number together and it gives the incorrect value valley displays.


What does your common tab show as the boost clock? If you add your additional AB settings to the common boost setting, do you get your actual speeds in AB/GPU-Z? Just curious...since I haven't been on stock settings in a long time.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Stephen88*
> 
> Thank you so much for your answer, I didn't know about this "PerfCap" meanwhile I have investigated about it because on standalone mode is not shown, now after installation it's ok.
> This evening I'll try some test on my gtx following your instructions.
> About the silicon lottery can you tell me more? why the gpu have a so higher clock instead the factory clock?
> for find the perfect spot how can I understand and decide which it is?


The silicon lottery is just that. Not all the chips are going to run at the same speeds/voltage/etc. Just the luck of the draw.

As for having a higher overclock....performance.

For finding the perfect spot....well, depends are what you are wanting. If you want higher framerates...then yes overclock. If you are happy with everything at stock, that's fine too. It just depends on the "happy spot". If you are wanting the best performance...overclock until you crash. Back down your settings until you are stable. Then benchmark....benchmark....and game...and game. You won't be able to find what your happy spot is, just by running benchmarks. You need to run those settings in whatever environment you are looking for that added performance of the overclock.

I can game at 1550/8000 all day. I can't game at 1570/8200 all day. I also using [email protected], so I don't want my GPU setting at 1550-1570 all day. I came to my current settings from watching the performance of the card. I'm at 1506/[email protected] This allows me to use these settings in gaming...or I can up them using AB. I don't use AB while gaming, but I can. I think if your card can be stable at 1500-1525 on the core, and around 8000 on the memory, that would be great. You won't see that much of improvement after 1550/8000. It might gain 1-2 fps.


----------



## Stephen88

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Hequaqua*
> 
> The silicon lottery is just that. Not all the chips are going to run at the same speeds/voltage/etc. Just the luck of the draw.
> 
> As for having a higher overclock....performance.
> 
> For finding the perfect spot....well, depends are what you are wanting. If you want higher framerates...then yes overclock. If you are happy with everything at stock, that's fine too. It just depends on the "happy spot". If you are wanting the best performance...overclock until you crash. Back down your settings until you are stable. Then benchmark....benchmark....and game...and game. You won't be able to find what your happy spot is, just by running benchmarks. You need to run those settings in whatever environment you are looking for that added performance of the overclock.
> 
> I can game at 1550/8000 all day. I can't game at 1570/8200 all day. I also using [email protected], so I don't want my GPU setting at 1550-1570 all day. I came to my current settings from watching the performance of the card. I'm at 1506/[email protected] This allows me to use these settings in gaming...or I can up them using AB. I don't use AB while gaming, but I can. I think if your card can be stable at 1500-1525 on the core, and around 8000 on the memory, that would be great. You won't see that much of improvement after 1550/8000. It might gain 1-2 fps.


Ok thanks again man! but in this case my card have a high clock than the official specs, it can mean that have a better possibility of OC?
for my needs I don't want touch memory and the not much power limit because at the moment I have a 450W psu 80+ platinum and with a 2700K @4.0GHz I don't want exceed the wattage


----------



## Hequaqua

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Stephen88*
> 
> Ok thanks again man! but in this case my card have a high clock than the official specs, it can mean that have a better possibility of OC?
> for my needs I don't want touch memory and the not much power limit because at the moment I have a 450W psu 80+ platinum and with a 2700K @4.0GHz I don't want exceed the wattage


They all normally boost higher that what it is listed. I think they use that as a marketing tool really. They can print every box to say 1253(or whatever) when in fact many of the cards will boost beyond that. That is what the minimum boost would be.

As for the PSU....here is a pic of my system with my CPU OC'd(4.2ghz) and my card OC to I think 1550/8000 or so.:



A mild OC should be fine, provided your 12v rail has enough amps. Of course, it does depend on the age of your PSU...and other factors(fans/cooling/etc). I think at the time I took that pic, I had 4-5 120mm fans(led). Two 120mm on my h60 cooler. I don't think I had added the two 90mm fans that I have mounted below my GPU.

You will just have to test.....and test....and test....lol


----------



## blaze2210

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Stephen88*
> 
> Ok thanks again man! but in this case my card have a high clock than the official specs, it can mean that have a better possibility of OC?
> for my needs I don't want touch memory and the not much power limit because at the moment I have a 450W psu 80+ platinum and with a 2700K @4.0GHz I don't want exceed the wattage


Nvidia employs a "Boost" feature that increases your core clock speed, provided that temps and voltage are not limiting it.

Nvidia's info on Boost 2.0: http://www.geforce.com/hardware/technology/gpu-boost-2/technology


----------



## JoeDirt

NVFlash Certificate Checks Bypass v.5.221 for *x64* is now out.
Download


----------



## SinJint

Hello all, I have 2 EVGA GTX 970 sc in sli. The heat is crazy and the fan noise is high for my taste (2000+ rpm). Would it be worth it to trade for some blower style cards?


----------



## blaze2210

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SinJint*
> 
> Hello all, I have 2 EVGA GTX 970 sc in sli. The heat is crazy and the fan noise is high for my taste (2000+ rpm). Would it be worth it to trade for some blower style cards?


Sounds like your case might be getting in the way of good airflow then.... If you're running the stock fan profile, you might try setting up a custom profile. That way, you can more directly manage the temps and fan speeds.


----------



## JTHMfreak

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SinJint*
> 
> Hello all, I have 2 EVGA GTX 970 sc in sli. The heat is crazy and the fan noise is high for my taste (2000+ rpm). Would it be worth it to trade for some blower style cards?


Mine are blower style. When gaming I don't notice the fans, even at 95% fan speed, and my side panel off.
Although at 100% they are loud


----------



## AceKombat

New to the GTX970 community. I haven't had any problems so far with the card yet. New computer build has been running with this for about a month, and seems to run great (minus all these administrative rights on Windows 8 and a HDD failure, but that's another thing).


----------



## benbenkr

One other thing I want to add about OCing. People expect average framerates going up to an extra 10-15fps (I'll take GTAV, Witcher 3, and FC4 as example here), that simply *will not* happen.

The improvements come from min-framerates and also a much more stable frametime. The latter being especially true if you remove the stupid power and voltage limits that all Maxwell cards have (and Kepler previously, for relative comparison). Frame hitching is significantly less, even if it's not eliminated entirely but close enough.

So yeah, just because you OC from stock to 1500+ and only see like 4 or 5 frames extra on average, it doesn't mean the OC is a failure. It simply means that improvements are happening on other areas.

I see this perception because there are just way too many people who OC and only see the avg.fps (and max fps), not the frametimes nor the min-fps.


----------



## Kasumi

Hello,

I was hoping someone could help me out with this. I don't really know much about computers so I am not sure if the Graphics Card I am looking to get would work with my current setup which is the same as the setup in my profile.

Looking to get a 'EVGA GeForce GTX 970 Superclocked ACX 2.0 4GB GDDR5 256BIT DVI-I HDMI SLI Ready Graphics Card'. (copied the title from the site). I looked and I know size of the card will fit into my CM Sniper case, but from there that is all I can tell.

Any help would be much appreciated.


----------



## Hequaqua

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Kasumi*
> 
> Hello,
> 
> I was hoping someone could help me out with this. I don't really know much about computers so I am not sure if the Graphics Card I am looking to get would work with my current setup which is the same as the setup in my profile.
> 
> Looking to get a 'EVGA GeForce GTX 970 Superclocked ACX 2.0 4GB GDDR5 256BIT DVI-I HDMI SLI Ready Graphics Card'. (copied the title from the site). I looked and I know size of the card will fit into my CM Sniper case, but from there that is all I can tell.
> 
> Any help would be much appreciated.


I'm not sure what you are actually trying to find out. What are you wanting to know?


----------



## Madmaxneo

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *AceKombat*
> 
> New to the GTX970 community. I haven't had any problems so far with the card yet. New computer build has been running with this for about a month, and seems to run great (minus all these administrative rights on Windows 8 and a HDD failure, but that's another thing).


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Kasumi*
> 
> Hello,
> 
> I was hoping someone could help me out with this. I don't really know much about computers so I am not sure if the Graphics Card I am looking to get would work with my current setup which is the same as the setup in my profile.
> 
> Looking to get a 'EVGA GeForce GTX 970 Superclocked ACX 2.0 4GB GDDR5 256BIT DVI-I HDMI SLI Ready Graphics Card'. (copied the title from the site). I looked and I know size of the card will fit into my CM Sniper case, but from there that is all I can tell.
> 
> Any help would be much appreciated.


Yes the 970 will work fine in that set up. Even if your PC was old (which it isn't) all you would need to worry about is the PSU providing enough power (and you have plenty) because the interface the card uses (PCIe 3.0) is backwards compatible. Your board has PCIe 3.0 but even if it didn't that card will work fine in PCIe 2.0 and 1.0.... so no worries.


----------



## Hequaqua

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Madmaxneo*
> 
> Yes the 970 will work fine in that set up. Even if your PC was old (which it isn't) all you would need to worry about is the PSU providing enough power (and you have plenty) because the interface the card uses (PCIe 3.0) is backwards compatible. Your board has PCIe 3.0 but even if it didn't that card will work fine in PCIe 2.0 and 1.0.... so no worries.


I don't think his board has 3.0, it has 2 2.0, 1(16x) 1(8x). But you are still right, it will run on that board. I've actually ran benchmarks in both 3.0 and 2.0, and only saw a difference of <2 fps. I was thinking he had more questions really. lol


----------



## Madmaxneo

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Hequaqua*
> 
> I don't think his board has 3.0, it has 2 2.0, 1(16x) 1(8x). But you are still right, it will run on that board. I've actually ran benchmarks in both 3.0 and 2.0, and only saw a difference of <2 fps. I was thinking he had more questions really. lol


You are correct which is odd that it doesn't. It has Sata 3 along with USB 3.0 so why it does not have PCIe 3.0 is a mystery to me. Either way there really isn't a difference in performance.


----------



## Kasumi

Thank you to both *Madmaxneo* and *Hequaqua*. Sorry if I didn't explain it more properly in my original past, but the answer given is what I was looking for. I didn't know if my Mother Board was too old or not to be able to use this Video Card... When I purchased the Mother Board, I asked for one that would be good for Future Upgrades.... but it has been sometime since I had purchased it and I have no skills in knowing what is what for compatibility. The PSU was bought as it had a Rebate on it at the time and was more Watts than what I had seen others using at the time.. also heard Modular Cables were better.

Either way... Thanks again to you both. I think I can move on to the purchase and be able to upgrade my Profile to a new Card. Mostly looking at Geforce now to be able to use ShadowPlay.


----------



## Madmaxneo

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Kasumi*
> 
> Thank you to both *Madmaxneo* and *Hequaqua*. Sorry if I didn't explain it more properly in my original past, but the answer given is what I was looking for. I didn't know if my Mother Board was too old or not to be able to use this Video Card... When I purchased the Mother Board, I asked for one that would be good for Future Upgrades.... but it has been sometime since I had purchased it and I have no skills in knowing what is what for compatibility. The PSU was bought as it had a Rebate on it at the time and was more Watts than what I had seen others using at the time.. also heard Modular Cables were better.
> 
> Either way... Thanks again to you both. I think I can move on to the purchase and be able to upgrade my Profile to a new Card. Mostly looking at Geforce now to be able to use ShadowPlay.


Here is a site that will help you with compatibility along with price matching in the future: PCPartpicker You acn put in your MB and stuff by doing a search and when you want to search for something else it will only show what is compatible with your MB.


----------



## Hequaqua

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Madmaxneo*
> 
> You are correct which is odd that it doesn't. It has Sata 3 along with USB 3.0 so why it does not have PCIe 3.0 is a mystery to me. Either way there really isn't a difference in performance.


Most of the AMD boards don't have 3.0 on them. I've wondered why, but I think it is because most cards can't fill all the pcie lanes at 2.0 yet. Like I said, there really isn't much a of gain performance.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Kasumi*
> 
> Thank you to both *Madmaxneo* and *Hequaqua*. Sorry if I didn't explain it more properly in my original past, but the answer given is what I was looking for. I didn't know if my Mother Board was too old or not to be able to use this Video Card... When I purchased the Mother Board, I asked for one that would be good for Future Upgrades.... but it has been sometime since I had purchased it and I have no skills in knowing what is what for compatibility. The PSU was bought as it had a Rebate on it at the time and was more Watts than what I had seen others using at the time.. also heard Modular Cables were better.
> 
> Either way... Thanks again to you both. I think I can move on to the purchase and be able to upgrade my Profile to a new Card. Mostly looking at Geforce now to be able to use ShadowPlay.


Your welcome.....feel free to ask anything, we are all here to help.


----------



## PimpSkyline

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Kasumi*
> 
> Thank you to both *Madmaxneo* and *Hequaqua*. Sorry if I didn't explain it more properly in my original past, but the answer given is what I was looking for. I didn't know if my Mother Board was too old or not to be able to use this Video Card... When I purchased the Mother Board, I asked for one that would be good for Future Upgrades.... but it has been sometime since I had purchased it and I have no skills in knowing what is what for compatibility. The PSU was bought as it had a Rebate on it at the time and was more Watts than what I had seen others using at the time.. also heard Modular Cables were better.
> 
> Either way... Thanks again to you both. I think I can move on to the purchase and be able to upgrade my Profile to a new Card. Mostly looking at Geforce now to be able to use ShadowPlay.


Yeah your Mobo and PSU is fine for a 970.

If you want a Small form factor 970, here is one: Link


----------



## battleaxe

Wishing I would have gotten a 290x instead of a 970...


----------



## iSlayer

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *battleaxe*
> 
> Wishing I would have gotten a 290x instead of a 970...


Why get a 290x instead of a 970 or a second 290?


----------



## battleaxe

I just bought a 290x new for $260. At the time I got the 970 290x was about the same price as a 970. But yeah anpther 290 or 290x would have made more sense. I often buy stuff just for they hay of it. The latest 290x and the 970 both being examples of that.

I just like to have nice gear around. With 4k though, the 290x is a little better. Especially at $260 ...


----------



## Vrbaa

Hi guys,

+87mV in MSI Afetrburner on GTX970 G1? Is it safe for every day and 24/7 for a few years?


----------



## Wirerat

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Vrbaa*
> 
> Hi guys,
> 
> +87mV in MSI Afetrburner on GTX970 G1? Is it safe for every day and 24/7 for a few years?


yes.


----------



## MehlstaubtheCat

I means that your card clock down a little bit the clockspeed.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Vrbaa*
> 
> Hi guys,
> 
> +87mV in MSI Afetrburner on GTX970 G1? Is it safe for every day and 24/7 for a few years?


Anything you can set at maximum of a software tool, voltage and power target is 24/7 safe for many years.


----------



## DeathAngel74

I get less crashes now that everything is taken care of in a custom bios. I think most of them were caused by Afterburner....Just my 2 cents


----------



## Vrbaa

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DeathAngel74*
> 
> I get less crashes now that everything is taken care of in a custom bios. I think most of them were caused by Afterburner....Just my 2 cents


How do you think that most of chrashes were caused by Afterburner?


----------



## battleaxe

What do you think would be a fair price for a G1 gaming that can bench at 1600mhz core and 1973mhz memory settings?

I'm considering selling mine... thoughts?


----------



## hertz9753

No.


----------



## battleaxe

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *hertz9753*
> 
> No.


No what?

Am I seriously not allowed to ask what a fair price is?

Surely you can't be serious? "I am serious, and don't call me Shirley".


----------



## Cakewalk_S

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *battleaxe*
> 
> What do you think would be a fair price for a G1 gaming that can bench at 1600mhz core and 1973mhz memory settings?
> 
> I'm considering selling mine... thoughts?


$300 tops. Not everyone that is going to buy your card is going to be crazy about reaching the absolute max clock for the card. You still need to be competitive for price. Pretty soon here the 970's are going to drop below $300 new...


----------



## battleaxe

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Cakewalk_S*
> 
> $300 tops. Not everyone that is going to buy your card is going to be crazy about reaching the absolute max clock for the card. You still need to be competitive for price. Pretty soon here the 970's are going to drop below $300 new...


That's kinda what I figured. A good time to sell if I'm going to. Thanks a lot.

+1 to you sir!


----------



## DeathAngel74

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Vrbaa*
> 
> How do you think that most of chrashes were caused by Afterburner?


I dont use it anymore and the crashes stopped. For a few months now so far.


----------



## blaze2210

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DeathAngel74*
> 
> I dont use it anymore and the crashes stopped. For a few months now so far.


I still have Afterburner running all day every day, no crashing....It controls my fan curve, and I occasionally boost my clock speeds a little with it - no crashes.


----------



## DeathAngel74

Or this PC is better quality and has better components, so no crashing.... It could just be a coincidence or another conflicting program that was causing the crashes, but they've stopped.. It's just nice to be stable for a few months.


----------



## blaze2210

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DeathAngel74*
> 
> Or this PC is better quality and has better components, so no crashing.... It could just be a coincidence that the crashes have stopped, dunno. It's just nice to be stable for a few months.


Did you actually have anything being modified with Afterburner, or were you just running the program and getting crashes?


----------



## DeathAngel74

Stock bios and slightly modded bios with afterburner. Power limit and voltage sliders maxed out. Might have been drivers too. Drivers have been crappy lately, so who knows.


----------



## hurricane28

What driver are you using now? I am on 350.12 for now because anything beyond that gives me crashes and bad performance.


----------



## DeathAngel74

353.51 from link @guru3d.com


----------



## 13thmonkey

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *benbenkr*
> 
> One other thing I want to add about OCing. People expect average framerates going up to an extra 10-15fps (I'll take GTAV, Witcher 3, and FC4 as example here), that simply *will not* happen.
> 
> The improvements come from min-framerates and also a much more stable frametime. The latter being especially true if you remove the stupid power and voltage limits that all Maxwell cards have (and Kepler previously, for relative comparison). Frame hitching is significantly less, even if it's not eliminated entirely but close enough.


Not been here for a while, new to the GTX970, how do you remove the power limits?

I'm running at +100 clock, which takes me up to 1340 or thereabouts, at 70C with a power usage of 106 (i.e. maxed out), so I'm not sure how I can actually got past 1340 as surely power would always be teh limiting factor even if the chip can cope.


----------



## moccor

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *moccor*
> 
> Is there a post or link to something that explains the settings in the BIOS for can control?


Just quoting this once more and I'll assume there's no info anywhere. Not really a fan of Afterburner or PrecisionX so it would be neat to just set it how I like from the BIOS. Thanks for any info


----------



## hurricane28

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DeathAngel74*
> 
> 353.51 from link @guru3d.com


PSU's tin to have a great impact on GPU/CPU's as well, more than you think to be honest.

I had a faulty Seasonic x-850 PSU and all kinds of crazy stuff happening in Windows and happens to components, i swapped it for an CM V850 and the problems are gone and i can clock higher on the CPU and GPU and maintain it.


----------



## DeathAngel74

@moccor


rpm11=lowest rpm
tmp11= lowest temp
per11=fan speed percent

per01=lowest fan percent
per02= max fan percent

rpm12=middle fan speed
tmp12=middle temp
per12=middle fan percent

rpm13=highest fan speed
tmp13=highest temp
per13=highest fan percent

rpm01=min fan speed
rpm02=max fan speed


----------



## moccor

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DeathAngel74*
> 
> @moccor
> 
> 
> rpm11=lowest rpm
> tmp11= lowest temp
> per11=fan speed percent
> 
> per01=lowest fan percent
> per02= max fan percent
> 
> rpm12=middle fan speed
> tmp12=middle temp
> per12=middle fan percent
> 
> rpm13=highest fan speed
> tmp13=highest temp
> per13=highest fan percent
> 
> rpm01=min fan speed
> rpm02=max fan speed


Thanks a lot for all this info, you're awesome.


----------



## JTHMfreak

So, my cards are running at 1480, max power/voltage. When gaming, every great once in awhile (only twice in two weeks I think), a small red dot flashes on screen a disappears in an instant. I figure this is an artifact. My question is, are my cards in any danger if I don't lower them? The dot doesn't happen enough to bother me, temps seem to be within range (high 60s-80s, depending if air conditioning is running), and the cards don't crash. Playing witcher 3, and would like to be able to keep my settings/fps as high as possible.


----------



## kanttii

http://www.overclock3d.net/articles/gpu_displays/gigabyte_unveils_gtx_970_twin-turbo_graphics_card

This is pretty weird.. And the design looks like it's from a 80's SciFi flick








Quote:


> Originally Posted by *JTHMfreak*
> 
> So, my cards are running at 1480, max power/voltage. When gaming, every great once in awhile (only twice in two weeks I think), a small red dot flashes on screen a disappears in an instant. I figure this is an artifact. My question is, are my cards in any danger if I don't lower them? The dot doesn't happen enough to bother me, temps seem to be within range (high 60s-80s, depending if air conditioning is running), and the cards don't crash. Playing witcher 3, and would like to be able to keep my settings/fps as high as possible.


Sounds like there's something a bit wrong with either too high core clock, too low voltage or too high temp (if that's in C). Red artifacts have told that to me, and cyan/green/pink for memory, dunno if they have ANY meaning but that's how it's been for me









There might be danger as it sounds like it's not exactly stable, and anything that isn't stable 24/7 might not last that long... I ran my old Phenom II CPU that way and then one day it just died on me







I only knew it's unstable because Windows hanged maybe once a month for a while, then went back to normal, and everythingelse was ok so it had to be the CPU OC. The power I got from it was nice though, but I guess 100-200mhz on it wouldn't have been too bad.. But that dot doesn't sound too bad though. What if you lowered the core clock to 1468.5Mhz and checked if it makes any difference in FPS?

You might get better results with BIOS modding maybe? I got my card to 1506Mhz that way, before BIOS mods it was able to get only 1455.5Mhz but after adding the voltages etc. to BIOS it's been a lot better. Even memory can run at 7900Mhz when it could do 7400 before! No idea what did it, but something for sure









How awesome is the game and FPS with 2 970's?`:O


----------



## TPCbench

Need advice on overclocking GTX 970. Newbie on GPU overclocking

I have a Gigabyte GTX 970 mini-ITX. Here are the factory clock speeds

GPU @ 1,076 MHz
Memory @ 1,753 MHz (7,012 MHz effective)

The stock voltage GPU when under load is 1.1620 V according to GPU-Z when stressing using Unigine Heaven 4.0 (720p, max detail, 8x AA, windowed)

Since this is my first time overclocking, I used MSI Afterburner 4.0 to do a mild overclock (6.9 % increase) on the GPU

GPU @ 1,150 MHz
Memory @ 1,753 MHz (7,012 MHz effective)

I didn't change the power limit (default at 100%), fan speed, and GPU voltage. I run Unigine Heaven 4.0 (1080p, max quality, 8x AA, full screen) for an hour. No crashes and I didn't notice any artifacts or graphics corruption. Max GPU temperature during the stress test is 72 C and the ambient temperature is 34 C (Delta T of 38 C). According to GPU-Z, GPU voltage is 1.1620 V most of the time but sometimes it will spike momentarily to 1.2000 V

What is the safe voltage increase for an OC for daily gaming usage ? What else should I change to improve the OC ? I'm not after record-breaking OC given that the cooler is small and it's already hot here in our country.

Thanks


----------



## CerealKillah

So I am in the process of a system upgrade (2500K to 4690K) and thought it would be a good time to change video cards too. I am currently running a 3gb HD 7950.

I was in Best Buy yesterday and spotted this card:

http://www.bestbuy.com/site/evga-geforce-gtx-970-4gb-gddr5-pci-express-3-0-graphics-card-black/2496109.p?id=1219549325520&skuId=2496109

I was able to pick it up for $339 (Price match to Amazon for $349.00 and had a $10.00 off coupon).

I have not opened the box yet.

Before I crack it open, did I make a mistake?


----------



## TPCbench

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *CerealKillah*
> 
> So I am in the process of a system upgrade (2500K to 4690K) and thought it would be a good time to change video cards too. I am currently running a 3gb HD 7950.
> 
> I was in Best Buy yesterday and spotted this card:
> 
> http://www.bestbuy.com/site/evga-geforce-gtx-970-4gb-gddr5-pci-express-3-0-graphics-card-black/2496109.p?id=1219549325520&skuId=2496109
> 
> I was able to pick it up for $339 (Price match to Amazon for $349.00 and had a $10.00 off coupon).
> 
> I have not opened the box yet.
> 
> Before I crack it open, did I make a mistake?


Go with Core i7 4790K


----------



## CerealKillah

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TPCbench*
> 
> Go with Core i7 4790K


I am comfortable with my CPU choice, but a little hesitant on my GPU choice.

Looking for input from other 970 owners and see if anyone has any experience with this EVGA version of the 970.


----------



## PimpSkyline

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *CerealKillah*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *TPCbench*
> 
> Go with Core i7 4790K
> 
> 
> 
> I am comfortable with my CPU choice, but a little hesitant on my GPU choice.
> 
> Looking for input from other 970 owners and see if anyone has any experience with this EVGA version of the 970.
Click to expand...

Its a good GPU, just don't expect to play Crysis 3 or GTA V on Ultra everything with 8x AA and Extended Scale Distance. When I had my 970, it would do those games ok on high, but the GPU HP and the RAM limit kept me from having a good XP with Ultra.


----------



## doza

how smart are these game developers/computer makers, u buy a gpu card with 4GB and then almost all games that are highly rated are conzole ports which maxes your vram even at 1080p not to mention above...

just tried new batman game/benchmark, and on 1080p and no AA! vram goes to 3900mb on last part/scene of bencmark!

u buy one thing and next day they frack you so u need to buy newer thing, luckely i only play LoL (lol) so at least that game wont max my vram, but if it was alsow a conzole port....


----------



## moccor

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *doza*
> 
> how smart are these game developers/computer makers, u buy a gpu card with 4GB and then almost all games that are highly rated are conzole ports which maxes your vram even at 1080p not to mention above...
> 
> just tried new batman game/benchmark, and on 1080p and no AA! vram goes to 3900mb on last part/scene of bencmark!
> 
> u buy one thing and next day they frack you so u need to buy newer thing, luckely i only play LoL (lol) so at least that game wont max my vram, but if it was alsow a conzole port....


You my friend, I am not sure why you consider yourself a PC gamer.... lol
It depends on the developers and how well they port/optimize games. Batman Arkham Knight was a garbage port and has since been removed from multiple retailers due to it. It's not like they choose to be horrible at the process, it just happens with some games due to the hired team.


----------



## CerealKillah

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *PimpSkyline*
> 
> Its a good GPU, just don't expect to play Crysis 3 or GTA V on Ultra everything with 8x AA and Extended Scale Distance. When I had my 970, it would do those games ok on high, but the GPU HP and the RAM limit kept me from having a good XP with Ultra.


This is making me seriously consider the R9 390. I just recently upgraded to a 2560 x 1080 monitor and don't want to have to worry about running out of VRAM.

This is why I haven't opened the box yet: conflict.


----------



## JTHMfreak

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kanttii*
> 
> http://www.overclock3d.net/articles/gpu_displays/gigabyte_unveils_gtx_970_twin-turbo_graphics_card
> 
> This is pretty weird.. And the design looks like it's from a 80's SciFi flick
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sounds like there's something a bit wrong with either too high core clock, too low voltage or too high temp (if that's in C). Red artifacts have told that to me, and cyan/green/pink for memory, dunno if they have ANY meaning but that's how it's been for me
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> There might be danger as it sounds like it's not exactly stable, and anything that isn't stable 24/7 might not last that long... I ran my old Phenom II CPU that way and then one day it just died on me
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I only knew it's unstable because Windows hanged maybe once a month for a while, then went back to normal, and everythingelse was ok so it had to be the CPU OC. The power I got from it was nice though, but I guess 100-200mhz on it wouldn't have been too bad.. But that dot doesn't sound too bad though. What if you lowered the core clock to 1468.5Mhz and checked if it makes any difference in FPS?
> 
> You might get better results with BIOS modding maybe? I got my card to 1506Mhz that way, before BIOS mods it was able to get only 1455.5Mhz but after adding the voltages etc. to BIOS it's been a lot better. Even memory can run at 7900Mhz when it could do 7400 before! No idea what did it, but something for sure
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> How awesome is the game and FPS with 2 970's?`:O


It must be the core then. Mr dark helped me mod the bios, there were a bunch of dots at 1506, and then I didn't notice any at 1480, I'll lower it slightly and play and see.
As far as fps goes, it's fantastic.
I run the game with everything maxed, hairworks on, 1600p, sweet fx, and typically I'm in the 50+ fps range, with some occasional drops to the high 40s.
The people who say 970s aren't powerful enough really have no idea what they're talking about.


----------



## moccor

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DeathAngel74*
> 
> @moccor
> 
> 
> rpm11=lowest rpm
> tmp11= lowest temp
> per11=fan speed percent
> 
> per01=lowest fan percent
> per02= max fan percent
> 
> rpm12=middle fan speed
> tmp12=middle temp
> per12=middle fan percent
> 
> rpm13=highest fan speed
> tmp13=highest temp
> per13=highest fan percent
> 
> rpm01=min fan speed
> rpm02=max fan speed


Made my own changes based on the fans Thermalright TR-TY147A. Now the sliders in Precision X and MSI Afterburner work correctly, though I don't plan to use them anyway. Providing a screenshot of my changes to help anyone else that wanted the same info I did. Calculated the percents by using the RPMs I felt met my need of silence-to-CFM/static pressure.


----------



## skl27

Hi









I´ve searched the thread for a while but i didn´t find anything so really quick question:
which driver version is the best for 970?

thanks in advance ;D


----------



## Hequaqua

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *skl27*
> 
> Hi
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I´ve searched the thread for a while but i didn´t find anything so really quick question:
> which driver version is the best for 970?
> 
> thanks in advance ;D


I'm using 353.62(Windows 10).

I haven't had any issues. No crashes during benchmarking or gaming(a lot of hours on BF4).


----------



## Stephen88

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *CerealKillah*
> 
> I am comfortable with my CPU choice, but a little hesitant on my GPU choice.
> 
> Looking for input from other 970 owners and see if anyone has any experience with this EVGA version of the 970.


if your target is gaming don't waste your money for an i7 and buy a better gpu, like 980 with the save money for an i5


----------



## moccor

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Stephen88*
> 
> if your target is gaming don't waste your money for an i7 and buy a better gpu, like 980 with the save money for an i5


Unless you plan to game + record said gameplay and render it - then a i7 is the better choice. But if a program would hurry and take advantage of newer GPU )cough Sony Vegas) and not older GPU versions, then not even a i7 is useful cuz a GPU will render quicker


----------



## PimpSkyline

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *CerealKillah*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *PimpSkyline*
> 
> Its a good GPU, just don't expect to play Crysis 3 or GTA V on Ultra everything with 8x AA and Extended Scale Distance. When I had my 970, it would do those games ok on high, but the GPU HP and the RAM limit kept me from having a good XP with Ultra.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This is making me seriously consider the R9 390. I just recently upgraded to a 2560 x 1080 monitor and don't want to have to worry about running out of VRAM.
> 
> This is why I haven't opened the box yet: conflict.
Click to expand...

Well GTA V on Ultra at 1080p is the only game i have that even get's close to the 3.5GB VRAM Limit, Crysis 3 just needs to much GPU HP to keep 60FPS, but never goes 3GB RAM usage. A 980 or 980Ti would be needed for Crysis to stay above 60, but VRAM isn't an issue.

Now Skyrim with LOTS of mods, that might hurt the 3.5GB too, but we are talking lots of Mods.

But yeah, at 2560x1080, other then Skyrim Modded out or GTA V on Ultra, all other games should run fine with a 970. Just don't be afraid to OC, the 970's love it.









A 390 or 390X better yet would be okay, but I like the 970/980 cooling, lower power and the fact Drivers are better usually then the Catalyst Drivers. Though AMD is getting better. Plus a lot of games like Nvidia, like Just Cause, Crysis, GTA V, Batman Series and etc.


----------



## mstrmind5

MSI 970 owners - any word on these figures I have on my card, manufacturer date June 2015. Not looking to OC, just plain old gaming.

ASIC 71.5%, Elpida memory.

Running valley benchmark and using GPUZ:

Core clock - 1328.9 MHz Mem Clock - 1752.8 MHz Temp - 66ºC Fan Speed - 56% Fan RPM - 1282 Power Consumption - 84.4%

Even though the temps seem fine compared to what I've seen from other users, actually feeling the heat in the case is quite a shock. Can the other components take that heat, or would setting up better case fan airflow (hopefully not too loud) improve this situation?


----------



## gamerking

your fine as long as you got a intake and a exhaust fan on your pc .my new gaming 4g is nearly the same asic as yours, the temps are safe to 95c which it should never hit. ive never gone above 80c on my cards when they were stock cooler also in sli . if you cpu is running at max temp then yes you need a new case or some better airflow. but overall your should be fine


----------



## CoreyL4

Anyone download Windows 10 today? If so, how is it working for ya?


----------



## GeneO

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *CoreyL4*
> 
> Anyone download Windows 10 today? If so, how is it working for ya?


It is reporting directx v11.3 instead of v12 (the preview was 12 fine).


----------



## Xoriam

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *GeneO*
> 
> It is reporting directx v11.3 instead of v12 (the preview was 12 fine).


mine reports 12 just fine.


----------



## GeneO

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Xoriam*
> 
> mine reports 12 just fine.


Good for you.


----------



## gamerking

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *CoreyL4*
> 
> Anyone download Windows 10 today? If so, how is it working for ya?


i spent all day fighting with a 5 year old dell. the person installed it and the thing didnt have dx9 support a 1ghz processer so i had no clue how there checker allowed it to download then install dam thing wouldn't boot at all just would blue screen when i did get it to work at idle ran at 90% cpu thing is a dual core but only could see or find one core , 60% memory tried to add a printer and it just blue screened . my pc is happy with it some programs have a few issues scaling is screwed up ect little things , but im happy with it now we just need games that use dx12







.

the best part with the dell while im trying to fix it the guy got a card from dell in the mail its time for a new pc since your old one is probably not running anymore here is a 10% off your next system of 899 and up .

im so happy i build my own now no more prebuild junkers or overpriced 2 gen old parts


----------



## GeneO

Try enabling MFAA globally. It will show 11.3 in dxdiag. Disable it and dxdiag shows 12.


----------



## Hequaqua

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *GeneO*
> 
> Try enabling MFAA globally. It will show 11.3 in dxdiag. Disable it and dxdiag shows 12.


You are correct:


----------



## JTHMfreak

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *PimpSkyline*
> 
> Well GTA V on Ultra at 1080p is the only game i have that even get's close to the 3.5GB VRAM Limit, Crysis 3 just needs to much GPU HP to keep 60FPS, but never goes 3GB RAM usage. A 980 or 980Ti would be needed for Crysis to stay above 60, but VRAM isn't an issue.
> 
> Now Skyrim with LOTS of mods, that might hurt the 3.5GB too, but we are talking lots of Mods.
> 
> But yeah, at 2560x1080, other then Skyrim Modded out or GTA V on Ultra, all other games should run fine with a 970. Just don't be afraid to OC, the 970's love it.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> A 390 or 390X better yet would be okay, but I like the 970/980 cooling, lower power and the fact Drivers are better usually then the Catalyst Drivers. Though AMD is getting better. Plus a lot of games like Nvidia, like Just Cause, Crysis, GTA V, Batman Series and etc.


I've seen some insane looking mods done on a single 970, so skyrim is evidently not a problem.
And these mods made the game look beyond anything I've seen.


----------



## rfarmer

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *GeneO*
> 
> Try enabling MFAA globally. It will show 11.3 in dxdiag. Disable it and dxdiag shows 12.




Worked, thanks for the tip.


----------



## kanttii

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *CerealKillah*
> 
> This is making me seriously consider the R9 390. I just recently upgraded to a 2560 x 1080 monitor and don't want to have to worry about running out of VRAM.
> 
> This is why I haven't opened the box yet: conflict.


Or maybe the 390X? Just to be sure?








Quote:


> Originally Posted by *JTHMfreak*
> 
> It must be the core then. Mr dark helped me mod the bios, there were a bunch of dots at 1506, and then I didn't notice any at 1480, I'll lower it slightly and play and see.
> As far as fps goes, it's fantastic.
> I run the game with everything maxed, hairworks on, 1600p, sweet fx, and typically I'm in the 50+ fps range, with some occasional drops to the high 40s.
> The people who say 970s aren't powerful enough really have no idea what they're talking about.


Yup! Whoa that's awesome







dang. Any microstutter etc. SLI problems? I tried SLI way back and it was so horrible I don't know if I ever dare try that again. I've been looking at the 980 Ti but it seems kinda gimmicky so I'll maybe wait for Pascal...but the dropping prices of the 980 Ti are pretty tempting!

And for sure. This MSI one I got runs now better than a stock MSI Gaming 980... like wow. And it costs so much less! But ofc an overclocked 980 surpasses it with a big margin! Still a single 970 is good enough for most games at 1080p, of course not at ultra if I want more than 35-45 FPS. But good enough.


----------



## JTHMfreak

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kanttii*
> 
> Or maybe the 390X? Just to be sure?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Yup! Whoa that's awesome
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> dang. Any microstutter etc. SLI problems? I tried SLI way back and it was so horrible I don't know if I ever dare try that again. I've been looking at the 980 Ti but it seems kinda gimmicky so I'll maybe wait for Pascal...but the dropping prices of the 980 Ti are pretty tempting!
> 
> And for sure. This MSI one I got runs now better than a stock MSI Gaming 980... like wow. And it costs so much less! But ofc an overclocked 980 surpasses it with a big margin! Still a single 970 is good enough for most games at 1080p, of course not at ultra if I want more than 35-45 FPS. But good enough.


I don't have any issues at all. There is some slight stutter in Witcher 3, but I don't think it is due to two cards, I think it is more of how the game handles everything on the fly with no load screens when entering/exiting buildings.
I have had SLI 275s, 480s, 670 FTWs, and now 970s, the only issue I have ever had was bleeding light textures in Witcher 2. Other than that I think most people blow the issues out of proportion. Messing around with settings like vsync can fix a lot of issues.
If SLI were really a sbad as people make it out to be people would not be having dual titan/980 ti/ or other high end dual gpu setups.


----------



## kl6mk6

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kanttii*
> 
> Or maybe the 390X? Just to be sure?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Yup! Whoa that's awesome
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> dang. Any microstutter etc. SLI problems? I tried SLI way back and it was so horrible I don't know if I ever dare try that again. I've been looking at the 980 Ti but it seems kinda gimmicky so I'll maybe wait for Pascal...but the dropping prices of the 980 Ti are pretty tempting!
> 
> And for sure. This MSI one I got runs now better than a stock MSI Gaming 980... like wow. And it costs so much less! But ofc an overclocked 980 surpasses it with a big margin! Still a single 970 is good enough for most games at 1080p, of course not at ultra if I want more than 35-45 FPS. But good enough.


I had wicked flickering in dragon age inquisition. It took a coule months to fix it (cant remember if it was the drivers or the game patch). With witcher the only problem ive had is with the nvidia hairworks stuttering, but i wasn't planning on using that anyway. May allready be fixed.


----------



## Hequaqua

Quick question.....

I've been on Windows 10(RTM 10240) for about week now. I just installed Batman: Arkham Knight.

I ran the performance test that is built into the game. I've ran it a couple of times. I've never seen GPU-Z act so weird. Here are two screen shots. One is with version 0.8.4, the other with 0.8.5.




Here is another screen shot of AB running as well.


As you can see it hit 4386 on the Vram. I didn't have any frame rate loss.

I'm not really worried, just find it a bit odd.

Does this game use my system Ram as well?


----------



## JTHMfreak

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Hequaqua*
> 
> Quick question.....
> 
> I've been on Windows 10(RTM 10240) for about week now. I just installed Batman: Arkham Knight.
> 
> I ran the performance test that is built into the game. I've ran it a couple of times. I've never seen GPU-Z act so weird. Here are two screen shots. One is with version 0.8.4, the other with 0.8.5.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Here is another screen shot of AB running as well.
> 
> 
> As you can see it hit 4386 on the Vram. I didn't have any frame rate loss.
> 
> I'm not really worried, just find it a bit odd.
> 
> Does this game use my system Ram as well?


Dx12 is supposed to have some crazy ram benefits, but I think only if it was written into the game, someone correct me if I'm wrong


----------



## moccor

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *JTHMfreak*
> 
> Dx12 is supposed to have some crazy ram benefits, but I think only if it was written into the game, someone correct me if I'm wrong


A little while back someone made and posted a bunch of videos (I believe in this thread) showing games maxing out the GTX 970 or using my RAM, I think it uses the RAM too from what he said, but basically the GTX 970 had 0 problems at all and he came to the conclusion and from what I saw in the videos, was that there is nothing wrong with the GTX 970 "3.5GB" memory in Windows 10.

I'm not sure what his forum name is, but his YouTube name is - DewFewZone


----------



## Hequaqua

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *JTHMfreak*
> 
> Dx12 is supposed to have some crazy ram benefits, but I think only if it was written into the game, someone correct me if I'm wrong


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *moccor*
> 
> A little while back someone made and posted a bunch of videos (I believe in this thread) showing games maxing out the GTX 970 or using my RAM, I think it uses the RAM too from what he said, but basically the GTX 970 had 0 problems at all and he came to the conclusion and from what I saw in the videos, was that there is nothing wrong with the GTX 970 "3.5GB" memory in Windows 10.
> 
> I'm not sure what his forum name is, but his YouTube name is - DewFewZone


I found this...nothing recent though.

Batman/Witcher 3 DX12


----------



## JTHMfreak

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Hequaqua*
> 
> I found this...nothing recent though.
> 
> Batman/Witcher 3 DX12


Nice


----------



## cgmusaf

Hi, recently setup my first SLI system with two Gigabyte 970's. I'm totally new to overclocking and wanted some advice to see if I've done ok with this or not.

I'm using MSI Afterburner to apply changes and Unigen Heaven to test.

GPU1

+0 core v
112 power limit
81c temp limit
+135 core clock
+400 mem clock

1599MHz
3903MHz

1212mv
60c under load
37c idle

GPU2

+0 core v
112 power limit
81c temp limit
+165 core clock
+400 mem clock

1599MHz
3903MHz

1218mv
55c under load
35c idle

I did try adding to core voltage but the artifacts are showing up as soon as I bump the core clocks again.

I'm controlling them independently due to the differences in their voltages. Not sure that it matters since my own changes to the core voltages don't seem to give me any benefits...but let me know what you all think. My temps appear to be good, I don't know what's preventing me from pushing the cards further.

As for the rest of my setup:

Operating System
Windows 10 Pro 64-bit

CPU
Intel Core i7 4790K @ 4.0GHz

RAM
16.0GB Dual-Channel DDR3

Motherboard
Gigabyte Technology Co., Ltd. Z87X-UD5H-CF (SOCKET 0)

Graphics
Acer XB280HK ([email protected])
4095MB NVIDIA GeForce GTX 970 (Gigabyte)
4095MB NVIDIA GeForce GTX 970 (Gigabyte)

Storage
Samsung SSD 840 EVO 500GB (SSD)
Seagate ST2000DX001-1CM164 (SATA)


----------



## JTHMfreak

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *cgmusaf*
> 
> Hi, recently setup my first SLI system with two Gigabyte 970's. I'm totally new to overclocking and wanted some advice to see if I've done ok with this or not.
> 
> I'm using MSI Afterburner to apply changes and Unigen Heaven to test.
> 
> GPU1
> 
> +0 core v
> 112 power limit
> 81c temp limit
> +135 core clock
> +400 mem clock
> 
> 1599MHz
> 3903MHz
> 
> 1212mv
> 60c under load
> 37c idle
> 
> GPU2
> 
> +0 core v
> 112 power limit
> 81c temp limit
> +165 core clock
> +400 mem clock
> 
> 1599MHz
> 3903MHz
> 
> 1218mv
> 55c under load
> 35c idle
> 
> I did try adding to core voltage but the artifacts are showing up as soon as I bump the core clocks again.
> 
> I'm controlling them independently due to the differences in their voltages. Not sure that it matters since my own changes to the core voltages don't seem to give me any benefits...but let me know what you all think. My temps appear to be good, I don't know what's preventing me from pushing the cards further.
> 
> As for the rest of my setup:
> 
> Operating System
> Windows 10 Pro 64-bit
> 
> CPU
> Intel Core i7 4790K @ 4.0GHz
> 
> RAM
> 16.0GB Dual-Channel DDR3
> 
> Motherboard
> Gigabyte Technology Co., Ltd. Z87X-UD5H-CF (SOCKET 0)
> 
> Graphics
> Acer XB280HK ([email protected])
> 4095MB NVIDIA GeForce GTX 970 (Gigabyte)
> 4095MB NVIDIA GeForce GTX 970 (Gigabyte)
> 
> Storage
> Samsung SSD 840 EVO 500GB (SSD)
> Seagate ST2000DX001-1CM164 (SATA)


If heaven is anything like valley, it reports false numbers on the core.
Use the monitoring feature in after to see your true core.
1600 core out of the box doesn't sound right


----------



## cgmusaf

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *JTHMfreak*
> 
> If heaven is anything like valley, it reports false numbers on the core.
> Use the monitoring feature in after to see your true core.
> 1600 core out of the box doesn't sound right


1600 would be the overclock. I'm reading from Afterburner.


----------



## DeathAngel74

im stable at 1620/8000, but @ 1.3125V. That may be the issue.....not enough core voltage..... stable at 1557/8000 @ 1.2750V


----------



## moccor

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Hequaqua*
> 
> I found this...nothing recent though.
> 
> Batman/Witcher 3 DX12


Yeah I know the games DewFewZone used to show the Windows 10 + GTX 970 performance aren't DX12 games, but apparently the new WDDM 2.0 is what greatly boosts the performance as well.

Edit: found the post
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mandeep Singh*
> 
> wait i try my best to explain, (my english is not much strong as you guys)
> in WDDM 2.0/DX12 its 15 times smarter and faster than dx11.. its NXT GEN TRUE TECH INVENTION.
> First of al gtx 970 doesnt have 3.5, i hate when people says gtx 970 have 3.5, its true 4gb card with new invention to make it cheaper and power effecient, they made 2 partition from 1 partition, means, if game needs 3gb vram, then game will run on first partition which is 3gb, untill it doesnt use as 100% it will disable the 1gb part, when it goes more than 100% consumtion of 3gb part it use other .5 of 1gb part and disable the other part like before and when game needs more than 3.5 it iwll open the door for last 0.5gb,
> nvidia is the first company to made this feature,
> 
> Man whats the benefit of this feature?
> see, amd cards always hot, (i dont hate amd) they are hot because when game needs even 1.5gb vram, whole chip get in use, it dont try to make it cooler and consume less power..
> like nvidia cards now, always tries to save energy..
> we are comparing amd as LCD and NVIDIA as LED.. both are screens but have different feature..
> 
> back on topic of WDDM 2.0,
> they say it can double the part of vram in SLI too, even if you add two different gpu it will double the amount, now amd can run with nvidia SLI/crosfire,
> 
> in DX11, heavy games needs heavy bandwidth, even 256gb/s was slow sometimes, and if we talk about system vram or DRAM vram or oneboard vram they have 26gb/s something, which is too slow, but near enough for gaming..
> 
> in DX12/WDDM 2.0, with the EXCELLENT technology and HUGE!! BUG FIXED! and MADE IT LIGHER..
> Now system vram can perform as heavy gaming..
> 
> if you installed 16gb DRAM with 4gb gtx 970, in DXDIAG, it will show as 16gb VRAM YOU HAVE, means you can run 16gb vram games too...
> thats amazing.. no?


----------



## JTHMfreak

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DeathAngel74*
> 
> im stable at 1620/8000, but @ 1.3125V. That may be the issue.....not enough core voltage..... stable at 1557/8000 @ 1.2750V


JESUS! What are your temps like?


----------



## DeathAngel74

ok this is weird, especially total available and total shared memory....


*Quote:
Originally Posted by DeathAngel74 View Post

im stable at 1620/8000, but @ 1.3125V. That may be the issue.....not enough core voltage..... stable at 1557/8000 @ 1.2750V

JESUS! What are your temps like?
*
25C idle, 60C full load playing TW3 and Batman AK, no BS!!


----------



## JTHMfreak

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DeathAngel74*
> 
> ok this is weird, especially total available and total shared memory....
> 
> 
> Quote:
> Originally Posted by DeathAngel74 View Post
> 
> im stable at 1620/8000, but @ 1.3125V. That may be the issue.....not enough core voltage..... stable at 1557/8000 @ 1.2750V
> 
> JESUS! What are your temps like?
> 
> 25C idle, 60C full load playing TW3 and Batman AK, no BS!!


How do you keep it that cool, water loop?
Shoot, the highest my cards go is 1480 with 1.212v, after 1480 I get artifacts


----------



## DeathAngel74

5 case fans, 1 fan on the front panel blows air straight onto the card. Also, custom fan profile in custom bios.


----------



## CoreyL4

So will the new driver work with 8.1? Since it is kinda centered around 10.


----------



## rfarmer

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *CoreyL4*
> 
> So will the new driver work with 8.1? Since it is kinda centered around 10.


353.62 is also available for Win 8.1.


----------



## PalominoCreek

Has anyone noticed any FPS improvement in games on W10? Or even in benchmarks.


----------



## TPCbench

Looks like my GTX 970 is not a good overclocker










Even if I max out the MSI Afterburner's GPU voltage setting which is +37mV, the max stable GPU speed achievable is only 1,165 MHz (GPU base speed). I tried v4.1.0 and v4.1.1 of MSI Afterburner and got the same result. No additional voltage is needed to get 1,165 MHz stable

I used Unigine Heaven 4.0 (1080p, ultra quality, extreme tessellation, 8x AA) to stress test:
1,190 MHZ or faster - screen blacks out within 10 to 15 minutes
1,178 MHz - screen blacks out after an hour
1,165 MHz - stable for 2 hours

Power limiter is set to default (100%)

I benchmarked the stock and the OC'ed in Unigine Heaven 4.0 (1080p, ultra quality, extreme tessellation, 8x AA). CPU is Intel Core i7 4790K @ 4.4 GHz

Overclocking by 8.3 % gives a performance increase of 3.9 %

Stock: GPU @ 1,076 MHz, Mem @ 7,012 MHz









OC'ed: GPU @ 1,165 MHz, Mem @ 7,012 MHz









Will modding the BIOS of my card improve the overclock ? I'm not expecting 1,400 to 1,500 MHz given the small size of the card but I was wondering if I can run it at 1,200 to 1,250 MHz

Thanks


----------



## Moparman

My new motherboard will be here soon so I can now run 3way SLI with Slot 1,4,7 so now no temp problems and I'll be able to run 1555-1602core cant wait.


----------



## kl6mk6

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TPCbench*
> 
> Looks like my GTX 970 is not a good overclocker
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Even if I max out the MSI Afterburner's GPU voltage setting which is +37mV, the max stable GPU speed achievable is only 1,165 MHz (GPU base speed). I tried v4.1.0 and v4.1.1 of MSI Afterburner and got the same result. No additional voltage is needed to get 1,165 MHz stable
> 
> I used Unigine Heaven 4.0 (1080p, ultra quality, extreme tessellation, 8x AA) to stress test:
> 1,190 MHZ or faster - screen blacks out within 10 to 15 minutes
> 1,178 MHz - screen blacks out after an hour
> 1,165 MHz - stable for 2 hours
> 
> Power limiter is set to default (100%)
> 
> I benchmarked the stock and the OC'ed in Unigine Heaven 4.0 (1080p, ultra quality, extreme tessellation, 8x AA). CPU is Intel Core i7 4790K @ 4.4 GHz
> 
> Overclocking by 8.3 % gives a performance increase of 3.9 %
> 
> Stock: GPU @ 1,076 MHz, Mem @ 7,012 MHz
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> OC'ed: GPU @ 1,165 MHz, Mem @ 7,012 MHz
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Will modding the BIOS of my card improve the overclock ? I'm not expecting 1,400 to 1,500 MHz given the small size of the card but I was wondering if I can run it at 1,200 to 1,250 MHz[\SPOILER]
> 
> Thanks


Post your GPUz graphs while stressing. That will give us an idea of why it's having trouble. Though with that short pcb im thinking its a power/temp issue.


----------



## benbenkr

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *PalominoCreek*
> 
> Has anyone noticed any FPS improvement in games on W10? Or even in benchmarks.


Well I went from 7 to 10, so the performance improvements is there. Witcher 3 from min-52 to 56fps, 1440p res. Same 1.07 patch, same settings, same everything. Obviously doesn't seem like much, but it's there.

No DX12 games to try, so... whatevs.


----------



## MeatloafontheRadio

Since upgrading to windows 10, I am getting VRel on stock settings and official BIOS with Gigabyte GTX 970 Gaming G1....







Upping voltage on MSI Afterburner doesn't help.


----------



## blaze2210

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MeatloafontheRadio*
> 
> Since upgrading to windows 10, I am getting VRel on stock settings and official BIOS with Gigabyte GTX 970 Gaming G1....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Upping voltage on MSI Afterburner doesn't help.


The stock BIOS has limits....Normal behavior.


----------



## MeatloafontheRadio

Right, but even if I keep everything at stock it does it. Even at Voltage +0

In this BIOS and Custom BIOS as well.


----------



## blaze2210

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MeatloafontheRadio*
> 
> Right, but even if I keep everything at stock it does it. Even at Voltage +0
> 
> In this BIOS and Custom BIOS as well.


What's been modified in the BIOS? The term "Custom BIOS" doesn't say anything, except that the BIOS has been changed. If you want to get rid of the vRel Perfcap, then you'd need to increase the voltage. There have been plenty of conversations in this thread about what voltages to change to solve this issue - within the last 20 pages or so.










As I said, the stock BIOS has limits in place.


----------



## Icekilla

Welp, I'm upgrading to a GTX 970!







My system is really going to appreciate it <3


----------



## 4LC4PON3

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Icekilla*
> 
> Welp, I'm upgrading to a GTX 970!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> My system is really going to appreciate it <3


Oh yeah your system is going to love you. I love my MSI 970 its been a fantastic card and at 1080p I have had almost no issues playing anything at max. Stays super quiet to even at high fan rpms


----------



## Hequaqua

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Icekilla*
> 
> Welp, I'm upgrading to a GTX 970!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> My system is really going to appreciate it <3


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *4LC4PON3*
> 
> Oh yeah your system is going to love you. I love my MSI 970 its been a fantastic card and at 1080p I have had almost no issues playing anything at max. Stays super quiet to even at high fan rpms


Agreed!! I have the same card....no issues at stock, and really no issues with my modded bios.

The only issue I am having right now is with Batman: Arkham Knight. It really isn't a issue. The game runs/looks great. The issue is GPU-Z/AB not reading the Vram usage right. The game is driving up the Vram to 4086mg(3.99gb). I am not having any issue with the last 512mb of SLOW Vram. I keep a constant 60fps. Here is what GPU-Z looks like when running:



As you can see...there are large gaps in memory usage. I think this happens when Arkham Knight starts using system ram. I see a minus number when these gaps appear. Afterburner also shows this.

Here is a screen shot from my earlier post showing it:


I did post a video on YouTube:




The Vram usage in the video is not as high. I don't think I had V-sync/AA on.


----------



## hertz9753

If it can your games what is with all monitoring?


----------



## Hequaqua

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *hertz9753*
> 
> If it can your games what is with all monitoring?


Huh? lol


----------



## mstrmind5

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Hequaqua*
> 
> Agreed!! I have the same card....no issues at stock, and really no issues with my modded bios.
> 
> The only issue I am having right now is with Batman: Arkham Knight. It really isn't a issue. The game runs/looks great. The issue is GPU-Z/AB not reading the Vram usage right. The game is driving up the Vram to 4086mg(3.99gb). I am not having any issue with the last 512mb of SLOW Vram. I keep a constant 60fps. Here is what GPU-Z looks like when running:
> 
> 
> 
> As you can see...there are large gaps in memory usage. I think this happens when Arkham Knight starts using system ram. I see a minus number when these gaps appear. Afterburner also shows this.
> 
> Here is a screen shot from my earlier post showing it:
> 
> 
> I did post a video on YouTube:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The Vram usage in the video is not as high. I don't think I had V-sync/AA on.


How are you getting such low temps at those fans speeds? I take your card is the MSI gtx 970?


----------



## MeatloafontheRadio

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *blaze2210*
> 
> What's been modified in the BIOS? The term "Custom BIOS" doesn't say anything, except that the BIOS has been changed. If you want to get rid of the vRel Perfcap, then you'd need to increase the voltage. There have been plenty of conversations in this thread about what voltages to change to solve this issue - within the last 20 pages or so.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> As I said, the stock BIOS has limits in place.


I changed out the BIOS to this one

http://www.overclock.net/t/1544574/gigabyte-gtx-9xx-g1-gaming-h2o-air-bios-tweaking/1550#post_24244457

but after upgrading to windows 10, I was no longer able to up voltage to +100, only +87 and had a constant VRel state.

so I switched back to Gigabyte BIOS, and have no changed core, mem, or voltage and I continue to have a VRel state even if I am not running anything, and even if I increase the voltage to +87.

The modded BIOS I was using adjusts voltage, but no longer works correctly since upgrading.


----------



## Hequaqua

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mstrmind5*
> 
> How are you getting such low temps at those fans speeds? I take your card is the MSI gtx 970?


Yes....MSI GTX970 4G Gaming.

I have this mounted below the card with 2 90mm BG fans feeding it fresh air. I think the bracket was like 6.00 and the fans about 12.00. I have them running at about half the total rpm's for the fans. I think there are set to like 2000rpm+/-.


----------



## mstrmind5

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Hequaqua*
> 
> Yes....MSI GTX970 4G Gaming.
> 
> I have this mounted below the card with 2 90mm BG fans feeding it fresh air. I think the bracket was like 6.00 and the fans about 12.00. I have them running at about half the total rpm's for the fans. I think there are set to like 2000rpm+/-.


I see.


----------



## Icekilla

I currently have a GTX 660ti, and I have the latest drivers installed. When I get the GTX 970, do I NEED to remove the drivers and reinstall them or can I just swap the cards and call it a day?


----------



## rfarmer

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Icekilla*
> 
> I currently have a GTX 660ti, and I have the latest drivers installed. When I get the GTX 970, do I NEED to remove the drivers and reinstall them or can I just swap the cards and call it a day?


nVidia site shows the same driver, you should be fine. Enjoy your 970.


----------



## CoreyL4

Need some urgent answers please... lol.

So today I finally got around to installing my second 970 for sli. Whenever I load up a game, the screen constantly flickers blue. What would cause that?

EDIT: I moved my sli bridge and it went away. Should I just get a new sli bridge for the future?


----------



## XplatformJEDI

Tried to run Star Citizen last night with just a 4690k and no GPU. It wasn't pretty. My MSI 970 arrives Monday. I'll post picts of it inside my node 304.


----------



## kl6mk6

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *CoreyL4*
> 
> Need some urgent answers please... lol.
> 
> So today I finally got around to installing my second 970 for sli. Whenever I load up a game, the screen constantly flickers blue. What would cause that?
> 
> EDIT: I moved my sli bridge and it went away. Should I just get a new sli bridge for the future?


Ive heared you sometimes have to wiggle them to get them in just the right position. They are so loose that they can miss a pin or jumper some pins. Once you fond the sweet spot it shouldn't happen again.


----------



## 4LC4PON3

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *CoreyL4*
> 
> Need some urgent answers please... lol.
> 
> So today I finally got around to installing my second 970 for sli. Whenever I load up a game, the screen constantly flickers blue. What would cause that?
> 
> EDIT: I moved my sli bridge and it went away. Should I just get a new sli bridge for the future?


I was just going to tell you its more then likely the bridge or the pins. a buddy of mine had the same issue and decided to clean the pins with alcohol and cleaned the bridge and the issue went away. I would try a new bridge as well


----------



## ObscureScience

Hey. I'm considering getting the Gigabyte G1 970, but I'm seeing some posts from last year saying the card idles at 50% fan speed which is ludicrous. Do I still need to edit bios to fix this or did Gigabyte release any fix themselves?


----------



## Tong

New member here, got a GTX 970 ACX 2.0 and I'm pretty happy with it so far.
But apparently it doesnt have the BIOS selector! Is anyone's else card like this?


----------



## 4LC4PON3

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ObscureScience*
> 
> Hey. I'm considering getting the Gigabyte G1 970, but I'm seeing some posts from last year saying the card idles at 50% fan speed which is ludicrous. Do I still need to edit bios to fix this or did Gigabyte release any fix themselves?


from what I have read and I dont own a G1 but I have looked into this is the stock idle speed of a G1 is 50% and a ton of complaints that even at 50% the fan is loud. I read that you either have to use MSI afterburner for a custom fan profile or mod the BIOS. I have an MSI 970 4G and this thing is a champ and even at 65-70% its barely audible. I keep mine running at 24% at all times and I NEVER heard this thing not even at 50%

http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16814127832&cm_re=msi_970_4g-_-14-127-832-_-Product

Even on newegg there are many complaints from Coil whine/chirping - very loud fans. Not something I would invest in personally


----------



## ObscureScience

I may have read wrong about fan speed. I think the issue may have been the fan stayed at 34% from 0-50c. If a custom fan profile can override it that would be great.

Coil whine is something I see many complaints about, not just with the G1. Seems to be an issue with 970 itself. There's no third party transistors afaik.
I'm looking at a Reddit thread atm, where an Asus rep is advocating changing voltage until the sound goes away.

__
https://www.reddit.com/r/2pu3to/discussion_gtx_970s_coil_whine_and_your_psu/


----------



## Mr-Dark

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ObscureScience*
> 
> Hey. I'm considering getting the Gigabyte G1 970, but I'm seeing some posts from last year saying the card idles at 50% fan speed which is ludicrous. Do I still need to edit bios to fix this or did Gigabyte release any fix themselves?


No fix from gigabyte tell now

The fan speed around 1600rpm at IDLE with equal 50% ( 3200rpm max 100% ) while the bios say 34% in IDLE

you need to mode the bios to drop the fan RPM in IDLE to 800rpm


----------



## CoreyL4

I think my sli bridge is ****ed up. It was working fine after moving it but the blue started to come back. No matter how I position it and wiggle it around, the blue stays. Both cards work fine by themselves.


----------



## Mr-Dark

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *CoreyL4*
> 
> I think my sli bridge is ****ed up. It was working fine after moving it but the blue started to come back. No matter how I position it and wiggle it around, the blue stays. Both cards work fine by themselves.


Happen to me with Asus ROG cable lool just replace the cable


----------



## kl6mk6

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ObscureScience*
> 
> I may have read wrong about fan speed. I think the issue may have been the fan stayed at 34% from 0-50c. If a custom fan profile can override it that would be great.
> 
> Coil whine is something I see many complaints about, not just with the G1. Seems to be an issue with 970 itself. There's no third party transistors afaik.
> I'm looking at a Reddit thread atm, where an Asus rep is advocating changing voltage until the sound goes away.
> 
> __
> https://www.reddit.com/r/2pu3to/discussion_gtx_970s_coil_whine_and_your_psu/


I have only heared coil whine during benchmarks at high frameratrs(130+). i use vsync while gaming, so its a non issue for me.


----------



## CoreyL4

Are graphics cards not manufactured to look identical? My 2 msi gtx 970s have some very noticeable differences to them.


----------



## blaze2210

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Tong*
> 
> New member here, got a GTX 970 ACX 2.0 and I'm pretty happy with it so far.
> But apparently it doesnt have the BIOS selector! Is anyone's else card like this?


It should be on the back, they're little switches.


----------



## iARDAs

Anyone using 970 sli in 4k?


----------



## Nightwolf88

In my dreams









I am also interested in some real person experiences with 970 SLI and 4k,
looking to go that route next year or so (When i have money to spare







)

for the moment I still love this 970 at 1080, waiting for some DX12 titles now!


----------



## Performer81

ANyone knows where i can get a good mod bios for my 970 Phantom? That power limit throttling is really anoying. Over around 1500MHZ it jumps around like crazy with clock and voltage and this causes artefacts and crashes. MAx i can set is 111, i need more.


----------



## iARDAs

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Nightwolf88*
> 
> In my dreams
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I am also interested in some real person experiences with 970 SLI and 4k,
> looking to go that route next year or so (When i have money to spare
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> )
> 
> for the moment I still love this 970 at 1080, waiting for some DX12 titles now!


Yep 970 is phenomenal with 1080p... I am just worried the 3.5GB might cause issues at 4K.

To be fair when I gamed at 1440p before, I always turned off AA and I am expecting to do the same in 4K. Might lower Vram usage significantly.


----------



## hurricane28

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *iARDAs*
> 
> Yep 970 is phenomenal with 1080p... I am just worried the 3.5GB might cause issues at 4K.
> 
> To be fair when I gamed at 1440p before, I always turned off AA and I am expecting to do the same in 4K. Might lower Vram usage significantly.


I play metro 2033 redux at 4K with my MSI 970 gaming 4G and newer seen more than 1.7gb of vram usage.

I tried to maxout the vram but it seems impossible for my setup, the max i seen was 2.4 and that was with farcry4 also at 4K.

You pretty much hit the limit long before you can reach the max of your vram.


----------



## Hequaqua

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *hurricane28*
> 
> I play metro 2033 redux at 4K with my MSI 970 gaming 4G and newer seen more than 1.7gb of vram usage.
> 
> I tried to maxout the vram but it seems impossible for my setup, the max i seen was 2.4 and that was with farcry4 also at 4K.
> 
> You pretty much hit the limit long before you can reach the max of your vram.


Try Batman: Arkham Knight, with every thing V-sync/AA and all the other setting to enhanced. It will use ALL of your Vram:


NOTE: That last of 512mb of slow Vram...not an issue. This is at 1080p.


----------



## rfarmer

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Hequaqua*
> 
> Try Batman: Arkham Knight, with every thing V-sync/AA and all the other setting to enhanced. It will use ALL of your Vram:
> 
> NOTE: That last of 512mb of slow Vram...not an issue. This is at 1080p.


Google Arkham Knights vram usage and you will see this is a common issue. Batman uses the vram to cache textures and even people with 6 and 8GB cards are seeing almost full vram usage.


----------



## kl6mk6

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *iARDAs*
> 
> Anyone using 970 sli in 4k?


I was playing dragon age inquisition in 4k. With most settings on high or ultra. Worked fine, worked even better under water as they weren't thermal throttling anymore.


----------



## Hequaqua

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *rfarmer*
> 
> Google Arkham Knights vram usage and you will see this is a common issue. Batman uses the vram to cache textures and even people with 6 and 8GB cards are seeing almost full vram usage.


I've read where it was unplayable because of the Vram issue(even at 1080p). I get a steady 60 fps. I believe that this game and Witcher 3 are supposed to be the first games to take advantage of DX12. I am on Windows 10. I believe that the game is using system cache(pagefile). I played it on my other rig(Transformer). It has a R9 270x 4gb, and it never used this much Vram(Windows 8.1 DX11). I think I was getting 45fps.

There is something going on, because I know for a fact that when the 970 hits that last 512mb of Vram it will slow to a crawl.


----------



## kl6mk6

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Hequaqua*
> 
> Try Batman: Arkham Knight, with every thing V-sync/AA and all the other setting to enhanced. It will use ALL of your Vram:
> 
> 
> NOTE: That last of 512mb of slow Vram...not an issue. This is at 1080p.


AA is one of those settings that get out of controll fast. Some games will let you turn it up higher than even the best systems can handle. It is a terrible gauge of a vidoe cards performance and is the only setting that can phase my 970s in SLI.


----------



## rfarmer

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *iARDAs*
> 
> Anyone using 970 sli in 4k?


http://hexus.net/tech/reviews/graphics/82060-evga-gtx-970-ssc-sli-vs-titan-x-r9-295x2/

That is a good review on 970 sli 4k gaming, doesn't include the 980 Ti but does compare the Titan and R9 295X2. 970 sli perform outstanding with the right games, games not optimized for sli not so much.


----------



## PalominoCreek

Could you guys try something for me?

I'm having a a weird problem, everytime I boot up the computer the screen goes black for a few seconds, completely skipping the welcome screen.

Then when I open up Color Management it brings up this error: "The devices page has been refreshed due to a hardware change", the window actually pops up twice. It's pretty weird and I have no idea why it happens, it could be a driver fault, a monitor fault or anything really.

It never happened with W8.1 so I'm guessing it has something to do with W10, so yeah, mostly asking people who have already migrated to boot up your PC's and go to Color Management right after to see if it pops up for you too. I'm on latest drivers myself but have already tried with several older ones, to no avail.


----------



## Hequaqua

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *PalominoCreek*
> 
> Could you guys try something for me?
> 
> I'm having a a weird problem, everytime I boot up the computer the screen goes black for a few seconds, completely skipping the welcome screen.
> 
> Then when I open up Color Management it brings up this error: "The devices page has been refreshed due to a hardware change", the window actually pops up twice. It's pretty weird and I have no idea why it happens, it could be a driver fault, a monitor fault or anything really.
> 
> It never happened with W8.1 so I'm guessing it has something to do with W10, so yeah, mostly asking people who have already migrated to boot up your PC's and go to Color Management right after to see if it pops up for you too. I'm on latest drivers myself but have already tried with several older ones, to no avail.


I restarted about 3 times. No issues at all.


----------



## PalominoCreek

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Hequaqua*
> 
> I restarted about 3 times. No issues at all.


That's fine, thanks for trying anyway.


----------



## Performer81

I try to improve cooling performance on my phantom 970 so it stays under 70 degrees. Do you guys think it would make sense to put a fan on top of the cooler over the gpu








And if yes which size?


----------



## ObscureScience

Just by looking at it I would assume a Phantom is meant to be silent. A fan would defeat that purpose.
But yeah you could fit a fan or two I guess. Mounting could be an issue. I was going to suggest adhesive tape, but the heat would be too much I think?
I believe the Windforce fans are 75mm so you could try that size.


----------



## Madmaxneo

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Performer81*
> 
> I try to improve cooling performance on my phantom 970 so it stays under 70 degrees. Do you guys think it would make sense to put a fan on top of the cooler over the gpu
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And if yes which size?
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


TBH I think with that particular card a mounted fan may not be the best solution. You could do it but I believe you would need a really low profile fan so it would fit comfortably in your case. If the case door has a spot to add a fan that would be your best option right now as it should blow blow directly on the PCIe area of your board. I do not know your setup that well but I believe you may not get that great of airflow by pulling or pushing air directly from below or above the video card.

How hard are you pushing that card to get those temps? Also do you have good airflow into your case? It is nominally a good idea to have more fans blowing air into the case than blowing out to get better airflow pressure. What is the fan set up in your system like and what case do you have?


----------



## Performer81

I have a coolermaster Haf902, with 200mm front, 140 side and 120 at the back. Airflow is pretty good. Meanwhile i already installed a silent 80mm be quiet fan with removable adhesive tape in the center and temps dropped pretty good. WIth Auto fan i now reach about 70 deg. in WItcher 3 with downsampling which heats a lot. Before it went to the high 70s very fast (At 1500/4000/stock voltage).
The cooler isnt the best, no way near as good as Gigabytes or MSIs Versions.


----------



## Madmaxneo

Nice set up. You could also think about adding a mini liquid cooling loop to cool just the video card. Though to do that you would need to remove all the cooling stuff on that card to get to the actual GPU to attach the cooling block to it. This is just an idea though you may actually find a better solution!


----------



## Mr-Dark

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Performer81*
> 
> I have a coolermaster Haf902, with 200mm front, 140 side and 120 at the back. Airflow is pretty good. Meanwhile i already installed a silent 80mm be quiet fan with removable adhesive tape in the center and temps dropped pretty good. WIth Auto fan i now reach about 70 deg. in WItcher 3 with downsampling which heats a lot. Before it went to the high 70s very fast (At 1500/4000/stock voltage).
> The cooler isnt the best, no way near as good as Gigabytes or MSIs Versions.


If the card have 0% fan <60c this the problem custom fan speed so the fan spin @40c will drop the temp by 5-8c at least


----------



## 4LC4PON3

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mr-Dark*
> 
> If the card have 0% fan <60c this the problem custom fan speed so the fan spin @40c will drop the temp by 5-8c at least


I have an MSI 970 4GB and I can tell you this. When I first got my card because I bought it used I noticed the fans would not spin so I got worried. (Used so I had no clue that the fans did not start until 60c). So looking into I found that the fans do not start spinning until 60c so I was like OK but with my OCD I really needed those fans to spin at all times so I set a custom pro via AB

Fans not spinning my GPU stayed at (42-44c) idle

Custom fan profile set @ 30% (temps stay at 35c) idle

so with 30% fan speed were looking at a 7-9c difference. Not sure if its worth the electric bill as im not sure how much 30% fan speed takes up in electricity but I do feel better with them spinning at all times


----------



## kl6mk6

Just upgraded to windows 10 and the new NV drivers. Took me about 30 mins to download and install. So far everything is working like it should. My custom bios settings are working as before and my benchmarks were the same if not a tiny bit higher. I ran the API test in 3DMark. The Performance jump from DX11 to DX12 is insane. I can't wait to see it implimented games and real benchmarks.

Here's a screenshot of the results.


----------



## TheAssimilator

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ObscureScience*
> 
> Hey. I'm considering getting the Gigabyte G1 970, but I'm seeing some posts from last year saying the card idles at 50% fan speed which is ludicrous. Do I still need to edit bios to fix this or did Gigabyte release any fix themselves?


Yes, you still need to edit the BIOS manually, but it's a really simple process. I'm using Laithan's custom G1 Gaming 970 BIOS with a tweaked fan curve that ensures the fans only spin up at 60 degrees. ASIC quality is "only" 69.4% but I'm currently running the core @1.6GHz boost stable, max temp is 70 degrees at 80% fan. So it's a little noisy at load, but this is why you invest in a good pair of noise-cancelling headphones.


----------



## TheAssimilator

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Performer81*
> 
> The cooler isnt the best, no way near as good as Gigabytes or MSIs Versions.


If you wanted a card that is built for overclocking then you shouldn't have bought this one, because Phantom is built for silence.


----------



## TheAssimilator

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MeatloafontheRadio*
> 
> I changed out the BIOS to this one
> 
> http://www.overclock.net/t/1544574/gigabyte-gtx-9xx-g1-gaming-h2o-air-bios-tweaking/1550#post_24244457
> 
> but after upgrading to windows 10, I was no longer able to up voltage to +100, only +87 and had a constant VRel state.
> 
> so I switched back to Gigabyte BIOS, and have no changed core, mem, or voltage and I continue to have a VRel state even if I am not running anything, and even if I increase the voltage to +87.
> 
> The modded BIOS I was using adjusts voltage, but no longer works correctly since upgrading.


If you're using Windows 10 then you're on the 353.62 drivers, which seem to be a little broken when it comes to overclocking. I'm (unfortunately) using the same version on Windows 7 and my card refuses to boost up to 1600MHz like it did with 353.30, it only goes up to around 1400MHz now. Plus the "core-stuck-on-540MHz" bug is back.


----------



## Ark-07

Hello all please help me get a new motherboard and ram, I'm so clueless about whats better to get http://www.overclock.net/t/1568052/hi-all-need-help-upgrading-motherboard-and-ram

My gx970 version - http://www.techpowerup.com/gpudb/b3050/gigabyte-gtx-970-g1-gaming.html

Also Ive noticed my aa settings and trees in games are so sparkly and unrealistic in arma 3 (fixed by geforce exeprience settings) and that my hd7970 looked better in crysis 3 with lower frames however. Has it do with crysis3 supporting AMD cards more? I say that because it shows the amd logo on startup, same issue with the newest dragon age, the game looks alot of sharper and beautiful when i used mantle.

Current Nvidia Control panel settings.


----------



## XplatformJEDI

Member of the club. I'm happy.

MSI GTX 970 4GB5 OC

I'm only gaming at 900p, but this bad boy gave me an average fps of 102 in Shadows of Mordor.

Yup, I'm happy.


----------



## Kuhl

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *XplatformJEDI*
> 
> Member of the club. I'm happy.
> 
> MSI GTX 970 4GB5 OC
> 
> I'm only gaming at 900p, but this bad boy gave me an average fps of 102 in Shadows of Mordor.
> 
> Yup, I'm happy.


You can upscale your resolution to 1080p. quick how to here http://gfycat.com/RealisticHarmlessDiamondbackrattlesnake

Any of you out there running 970s in SLI? Any thoughts? I already have one and might just grab another. I can also sell my current 970 to a friend and pick up a beefier card.


----------



## Ark-07

Up scaling for me looks horrible even with dsr


----------



## gerpogi

heya gtx 970 owners ! i just got a reference gtx 970 from best buy and im digging it ! but i was wondering if replacing the thermal paste on it would bring any benefits in terms of temps? i have a arctic mx4 in hand currently.

my reason being is that at stock fan settings , my 970 hits 90 degrees celsius when im playing FFxiv at 1440p. my fix to that of course is using precision x to do a custom fan setting. now it only hits 75 at most. i was wondering if using arctic mx4 would help me lower the temps since i would really want to just use stock fan profiles. thanks in advance! ( sorry for bad grammar , english isnt my native language)


----------



## gerpogi

Here's my rig btw


----------



## Kuhl

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ark-07*
> 
> Up scaling for me looks horrible even with dsr


Did you adjust cleartype in windows? I don't upscale anymore but adjusting cleartype fixed issues for me.


----------



## gamerking

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Kuhl*
> 
> You can upscale your resolution to 1080p. quick how to here http://gfycat.com/RealisticHarmlessDiamondbackrattlesnake
> 
> Any of you out there running 970s in SLI? Any thoughts? I already have one and might just grab another. I can also sell my current 970 to a friend and pick up a beefier card.


im running sli 970 atm one is watercooled its nice i did get like a 40% boost to fps with the second card


----------



## Kuhl

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *gamerking*
> 
> im running sli 970 atm one is watercooled its nice i did get like a 40% boost to fps with the second card


Any day to day issues to look out for?


----------



## kl6mk6

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Kuhl*
> 
> Any day to day issues to look out for?


Just awesome gaming.


----------



## CoreyL4

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Kuhl*
> 
> Any day to day issues to look out for?


I am newly running sli and loving it so far. Stock cooler so top card gets a little hotter than the bottom.


----------



## CoreyL4

Here are some updated pics of the SLI:


----------



## blaze2210

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *CoreyL4*
> 
> Here are some updated pics of the SLI:


Those cards look great in SLI, especially with that bridge....
















Funny, I have that board, those sleeved extensions, and a similar cooler (H100i). Though, I was impatient with my 970 purchase, and ended up with an EVGA, since I could get it same-day from Best Buy....


----------



## JTHMfreak

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Kuhl*
> 
> You can upscale your resolution to 1080p. quick how to here http://gfycat.com/RealisticHarmlessDiamondbackrattlesnake
> 
> Any of you out there running 970s in SLI? Any thoughts? I already have one and might just grab another. I can also sell my current 970 to a friend and pick up a beefier card.


I love my sli 970s. They handle Witcher 3 wonderfully at 1800p (dsr) maxed out with hairworks. Get another one, you'll love all that extra power.


----------



## Ark-07

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *blaze2210*
> 
> Those cards look great in SLI, especially with that bridge....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Funny, I have that board, those sleeved extensions, and a similar cooler (H100i). Though, I was impatient with my 970 purchase, and ended up with an EVGA, since I could get it same-day from Best Buy....


And previously in this thread i was told not to get another gtx 970 but a gtx980ti then later another one -_-


----------



## JustAfleshWound

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ark-07*
> 
> And previously in this thread i was told not to get another gtx 970 but a gtx980ti then later another one -_-


It's easy to tell people to waste a ton of money when it's not theirs...


----------



## Benjiw

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *JustAfleshWound*
> 
> It's easy to tell people to waste a ton of money when it's not theirs...


Think we've all been guilty of that at some point?


----------



## ObscureScience

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TheAssimilator*
> 
> Yes, you still need to edit the BIOS manually, but it's a really simple process. I'm using Laithan's custom G1 Gaming 970 BIOS with a tweaked fan curve that ensures the fans only spin up at 60 degrees. ASIC quality is "only" 69.4% but I'm currently running the core @1.6GHz boost stable, max temp is 70 degrees at 80% fan. So it's a little noisy at load, but this is why you invest in a good pair of noise-cancelling headphones.


Thanks. I'll look into it when my card arrives


----------



## ChiefGoat

I am thinking about adding another MSI GTX 970 to my rig for SLI. My concern though is that if I did install another graphics card, it would be too close to the battery fan.

It will fit, but there is only about an 1/4 inch of clearance to my Corsair 850 battery fan. Is that enough clearance or should I invest in a bigger cpu case?

Rosewill Gaming ATX Mid Tower Computer Case CHALLENGER-U3 Black

MSI 970 Gaming Motherboard


----------



## gamerking

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Kuhl*
> 
> Any day to day issues to look out for?


if you play WOWS or WOT have fun . they both for me have broken profiles so sli is unplayable and before anyone asks i have use the driver cleaner and reinstalled the drivers a few times there not fixing it wargaiming . overall i think its worth it unless you can get a 980ti since i only spent 600 for both cards with a 2 year replacement plan so i love them and dsr works ok gta 5 im at max ram at 1080p but i have everything max'd


----------



## Maxu6a

Hi everyone. I bought 2 weeks ago a new videocard: NVIDIA GTX 970. After i installed it, i noticed that sometimes in games my fps drops to 10-15. I have launched GPU-Z and that's what i got. Maybe anyone knows what is the reason of this drops?


----------



## Howard098

Complete novice at overclocking here. I have a EVGA stock 970 with the ACX 1.0. I'll be sticking it in a Air 240 case with as many fans as I'll need to keep temps down (Up to 9). Does anyone have any OC target recommendations?


----------



## Mr-Dark

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Maxu6a*
> 
> Hi everyone. I bought 2 weeks ago a new videocard: NVIDIA GTX 970. After i installed it, i noticed that sometimes in games my fps drops to 10-15. I have launched GPU-Z and that's what i got. Maybe anyone knows what is the reason of this drops?


which driver your using ? which 970 reference ?

try give the card +30mv from Msi Afterburner and report back!
Quote:


> Complete novice at overclocking here. I have a EVGA stock 970 with the ACX 1.0. I'll be sticking it in a Air 240 case with as many fans as I'll need to keep temps down (Up to 9). Does anyone have any OC target recommendations?


In general your aim for 1500mhz from the core ..

How much ASIC quality ?


----------



## Maxu6a

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mr-Dark*
> 
> which driver your using ? which 970 reference ?
> 
> try give the card +30mv from Msi Afterburner and report back!


353.62 nvidia driver. Videocard: Palit GeForce GTX 970 JetStream 4GB.
I added +20 mv and nothing have changed.


----------



## Mr-Dark

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Maxu6a*
> 
> 353.62 nvidia driver. Videocard: Palit GeForce GTX 970 JetStream 4GB.
> I added +20 mv and nothing have changed.


change the driver to 347.52 and report back the latest driver have many problem ...


----------



## Hequaqua

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mr-Dark*
> 
> change the driver to 347.52 and report back the latest driver have many problem ...


I've had no problems on 353.62. Not a single issue.

Funny how some do have problems, and some don't.


----------



## Maxu6a

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mr-Dark*
> 
> change the driver to 347.52 and report back the latest driver have many problem ...


Installed 347.52 didn't help, still have fps spikes.


----------



## Hequaqua

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Maxu6a*
> 
> Installed 347.52 didn't help, still have fps spikes.


Are you having the spikes in all applications/games?


----------



## CoreyL4

So what does it mean when you have SLI and one card drops mhz for a few seconds but goes right back up?

My 970s are set to 1504/7500. I noticed the first card dropped to like 1280 for a few seconds. Then later I noticed it did it again for a few seconds to around 1405 before going back to 1504.


----------



## Madmaxneo

@CoreyL4 and @Hequaqua I know you may have already done this but make sure the cards are seated properly and that the contacts are all clean. I did notice that Hequaqua has what seems to be an offbrand card (never heard of Palit).

What brand of card do you have CoreyL4?

For the both of you what PSU do you have?


----------



## CoreyL4

MSI GTX 970s and AX860 PSU.


----------



## Hequaqua

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Madmaxneo*
> 
> @CoreyL4 and @Hequaqua I know you may have already done this but make sure the cards are seated properly and that the contacts are all clean. I did notice that Hequaqua has what seems to be an offbrand card (never heard of Palit).
> 
> What brand of card do you have CoreyL4?
> 
> For the both of you what PSU do you have?


I have the MSI GTX970 4g Gaming, hardly off-brand. I'm not running SLI. My PSU is a Rosewill Capstone 750.

I don't have any drop of core speeds. I was asking Maxu6a about what he was doing when he has the fps spikes.

My card runs like a champ. I've been on my modded bios for months now with no issues at all.


----------



## mstrmind5

Is coil whine fairly widespread across the GTX 970 lines. I only ask because I've had an EVGA GTX 970 FTW+ and a MSI GTX 970 Gaming 4G used on both a Cooler Master V450S PSU and an EVGA G2 750W PSU and both cards whined with both PSU's?


----------



## reev3r

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *CoreyL4*
> 
> So what does it mean when you have SLI and one card drops mhz for a few seconds but goes right back up?
> 
> My 970s are set to 1504/7500. I noticed the first card dropped to like 1280 for a few seconds. Then later I noticed it did it again for a few seconds to around 1405 before going back to 1504.


Most of the time it is simply a matter of the GPU not being stressed, so it just drops back one tier, since it is the top card however, it could be that it is hitting a sufficient thermal load to throttle.

What are your temps when it happens, also, does the GPU load decrease as well?


----------



## kl6mk6

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *CoreyL4*
> 
> So what does it mean when you have SLI and one card drops mhz for a few seconds but goes right back up?
> 
> My 970s are set to 1504/7500. I noticed the first card dropped to like 1280 for a few seconds. Then later I noticed it did it again for a few seconds to around 1405 before going back to 1504.


You really didn't give us any helpful information. Is this in windows or while gaming? Full load, partial load, or no load? Can you take a picture of this happening and post it?

A little information goes a long way in helping.


----------



## CoreyL4

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *reev3r*
> 
> Most of the time it is simply a matter of the GPU not being stressed, so it just drops back one tier, since it is the top card however, it could be that it is hitting a sufficient thermal load to throttle.
> 
> What are your temps when it happens, also, does the GPU load decrease as well?


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kl6mk6*
> 
> You really didn't give us any helpful information. Is this in windows or while gaming? Full load, partial load, or no load? Can you take a picture of this happening and post it?
> 
> A little information goes a long way in helping.


Temps were normal around 58C and I noticed while playing Borderlands 2. I didn't have OSD of gpu load at the time.


----------



## cr4p

Hi Guys! Got 10029 score in firestrike, is this a good score? http://www.3dmark.com/fs/5647707

I got 4690k, 16g ram, and an msi gtx970 gaming


----------



## doza

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mstrmind5*
> 
> Is coil whine fairly widespread across the GTX 970 lines. I only ask because I've had an EVGA GTX 970 FTW+ and a MSI GTX 970 Gaming 4G used on both a Cooler Master V450S PSU and an EVGA G2 750W PSU and both cards whined with both PSU's?


yeah almost all (if not all 970's have coil whine) it's normal for these gpu's


----------



## End3R

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *doza*
> 
> yeah almost all (if not all 970's have coil whine) it's normal for these gpu's


That's very not true. Mine is completely silent. From what I've gathered watching this thread, is it's only common with the g1 cards. I haven't seen many with a g4 card complaining of col whine.


----------



## rfarmer

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *cr4p*
> 
> Hi Guys! Got 10029 score in firestrike, is this a good score? http://www.3dmark.com/fs/5647707
> 
> I got 4690k, 16g ram, and an msi gtx970 gaming


Not terrible, but not the best, My scores, and I will be far from highest.

Stock no OC: 11467
Modded Bios no OC: 12328
Stock Bios OC: 13290


----------



## blaze2210

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *doza*
> 
> yeah almost all (if not all 970's have coil whine) it's normal for these gpu's


Where are you getting this information from? My 970 SSC is quiet, unless the fans are at 100%, then it sounds like a blow dryer (good ol' ACX 2.0 cooler







)- no coil whine.


----------



## moccor

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *blaze2210*
> 
> Where are you getting this information from? My 970 SSC is quiet, unless the fans are at 100%, then it sounds like a blow dryer (good ol' ACX 2.0 cooler
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> )- no coil whine.


It's very well possible the idle stock fan curve drowns out the coil whine. EVGA always did have the loudest aftermarket cooler as well.


----------



## ice445

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *End3R*
> 
> That's very not true. Mine is completely silent. From what I've gathered watching this thread, is it's only common with the g1 cards. I haven't seen many with a g4 card complaining of col whine.


My G1 doesn't have any coil whine. It seems to have been stamped out with later revision cards.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *rfarmer*
> 
> Not terrible, but not the best, My scores, and I will be far from highest.
> 
> Stock no OC: 11467
> Modded Bios no OC: 12328
> Stock Bios OC: 13290


Umm, are you talking about just the graphics score? 13,290 is astronomical for a 970 as an overall score, unless you have it paired with a 5960X or something. With a 4460 according to your specs I don't see how it's possible.


----------



## blaze2210

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *moccor*
> 
> It's very well possible the idle stock fan curve drowns out the coil whine. EVGA always did have the loudest aftermarket cooler as well.


That may be true for stock, but my card doesn't get to high enough temps for my card to need the fans at 100%. I also swapped out the TIM for CLP, so most of the time, my fans don't even turn on since the temps stay below 60* - no coil whine.


----------



## moccor

I've had EVGA ACX coolers and the Gigabyte G1 coolers, they aren't even close to silent. I can say I've heard coil whine even with a ACX cooler (depends on the FPS ofc). While I can't say your cards don't have coil whine, I can say they are anything but silent or even close to silent. Even if you lower the fan sped to the lowest possible setting in Precision X or Afterburner, the fans are still loud. And if you have any other fans above 14dBa, those too are loud lol. Disclaimer - used both types of cards and used Noctua fans with the LNA and without. I use to think 18dBa was "silent" like it is labeled... it is far from it.


----------



## rfarmer

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ice445*
> 
> My G1 doesn't have any coil whine. It seems to have been stamped out with later revision cards.
> Umm, are you talking about just the graphics score? 13,290 is astronomical for a 970 as an overall score, unless you have it paired with a 5960X or something. With a 4460 according to your specs I don't see how it's possible.


My bad I was talking about my graphics score, I see now that he was talking about combined scored. And my cpu score sucks with the 4460. I have been waiting for the Skylake release since Jan, very soon now.


----------



## DeathAngel74

http://www.3dmark.com/3dm/7015791


----------



## blaze2210

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *moccor*
> 
> I've had EVGA ACX coolers and the Gigabyte G1 coolers, they aren't even close to silent. I can say I've heard coil whine even with a ACX cooler (depends on the FPS ofc). While I can't say your cards don't have coil whine, I can say they are anything but silent or even close to silent. Even if you lower the fan sped to the lowest possible setting in Precision X or Afterburner, the fans are still loud. And if you have any other fans above 14dBa, those too are loud lol. Disclaimer - used both types of cards and used Noctua fans with the LNA and without. I use to think 18dBa was "silent" like it is labeled... it is far from it.


You apparently don't realize that the fans on the EVGA 970s don't come on until 60*C, unless you've modded the fan speeds in the BIOS. So your point about the fans is irrelevant if the temps are below 60....


----------



## ice445

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DeathAngel74*
> 
> http://www.3dmark.com/3dm/7015791


Not bad. I got this http://www.3dmark.com/fs/5051074


----------



## hertz9753

I still have my EVGA GTX 970 SSC ACX 2.0 and the updated 970 SSC ACX 2.0+.


----------



## Hequaqua

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DeathAngel74*
> 
> http://www.3dmark.com/3dm/7015791


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ice445*
> 
> Not bad. I got this http://www.3dmark.com/fs/5051074


http://www.3dmark.com/fs/4813714


----------



## Brask

Hello all, I would like to know if there is anyone that can help me out on a bios MOD, I want to do the following modifications on my BIOS and I need some help:
+75mhz to the core
+200mhz to the memory (Samsung memory)
Raise the 79 degree target to 91 and the max from 91 to 95.

About voltage recommendations I really dont know what to do, some undervolt to get better temperatures and some overvolt to get better core speeds and stability. When I use OC Guru to overclock the card manually I get artifacts nearly all the time using any combination of overclocking, when I use MSI afterburner I can push up the core without artifacts to +125mhz and with artifacts to +135mhz and the memory have them at 8000mhz without a problem.

This is the maximum I have got out of my graphics card:

http://www.3dmark.com/fs/5392344

Any advise recommendations and experiences are welcome.

I attach my original BIOS without modifications.

GM204.zip 136k .zip file


----------



## blaze2210

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Brask*
> 
> Hello all, I would like to know if there is anyone that can help me out on a bios MOD, I want to do the following modifications on my BIOS and I need some help:
> +75mhz to the core
> +200mhz to the memory (Samsung memory)
> Raise the 79 degree target to 91 and the max from 91 to 95.
> 
> About voltage recommendations I really dont know what to do, some undervolt to get better temperatures and some overvolt to get better core speeds and stability. When I use OC Guru to overclock the card manually I get artifacts nearly all the time using any combination of overclocking, when I use MSI afterburner I can push up the core without artifacts to +125mhz and with artifacts to +135mhz and the memory have them at 8000mhz without a problem.
> 
> This is the maximum I have got out of my graphics card:
> 
> http://www.3dmark.com/fs/5392344
> 
> Any advise recommendations and experiences are welcome.
> 
> I attach my original BIOS without modifications.
> 
> GM204.zip 136k .zip file


Have you checked out the "Search this thread" function? There have been all sorts of conversations about BIOS modding in here, and you could also find modded versions of your BIOS as well.

NOTE: Don't just flash a downloaded BIOS to your card. It's a lot better to copy the settings over to your own BIOS and flash. Also, ALWAYS KEEP A BACKUP of your card's BIOS in case things go sideways.


----------



## Brask

Every card has its own BIOS and capabilities and what I was looking for was exactly to have one for me that met my own personal requirements not anything picked up from the forum. Thank you for the answer.


----------



## blaze2210

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Brask*
> 
> Every card has its own BIOS and capabilities and what I was looking for was exactly to have one for me that met my own personal requirements not anything picked up from the forum. Thank you for the answer.


What I was saying is that you could find BIOS files for your card that have been modded by other people, then you'd be able to check out what changes were made in those versus what your BIOS looks like. That way, if you also read the posts around those BIOS files, you have the ability to gain a greater understanding of modding your BIOS and what the different settings do. Each card is slightly different in what max clock speeds they'll reach, true - though not to the point where your card is "unique" and no one else's card is remotely similar. Trust me, you can learn a lot through reading the posts here and comparing a modded BIOS to a stock one - certainly a lot more than if someone just tells you what to do. Just my







though.









There's a wealth of BIOS modding info in this thread, it's a shame that it's severely under-utilized.


----------



## Brask

I understand your point of view but there is not enough explanations in the forum about which are the exact changes I have to make to meet my own personal requirements. I don't want to unlock the card or over volt it like in the forum, just my personal tweaks.


----------



## hertz9753

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Brask*
> 
> I understand your point of view but there is not enough explanations in the forum about which are the exact changes I have to make to meet my own personal requirements. I don't want to unlock the card or over volt it like in the forum, just my personal tweaks.


Start by over clocking the core. I think the straps are +7 before the next core increase.


----------



## Brask

Not a very useful answer. What I am looking for is a BIOS mod everybody knows how to overclock with MSI afterburner. Somebody willing to help me on BIOS mod tips based on their experience? Thank you.


----------



## hertz9753

You don't need a bios mod to OC.


----------



## Hequaqua

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Brask*
> 
> Not a very useful answer. What I am looking for is a BIOS mod everybody knows how to overclock with MSI afterburner. Somebody willing to help me on BIOS mod tips based on their experience? Thank you.


Try looking at this thread. It explains most of the settings in the bios. If you still have questions then someone will chime in.

http://www.overclock.net/t/1517316/extract-and-flash-gtx-970-and-980-firmware-zosons-h2o-and-air-custom-bios


----------



## moccor

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *blaze2210*
> 
> You apparently don't realize that the fans on the EVGA 970s don't come on until 60*C, unless you've modded the fan speeds in the BIOS. So your point about the fans is irrelevant if the temps are below 60....


Oh no, I did. Which is why I added "and if you have any other fans above 14dBa, those too are loud". I'm sure you case isn't circulating air with just the GPU HSF







. And like I said, 18dBa is anything but silent like they advertise all over and on every fan. Still, it may be possible your cards don't have it. I'm js if you really want to know if they do or don't, unplug your other fans and browse the internet or let it idle at desktop, that's when mine likes to coil whine. Ironically when I can notice it most lol
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Brask*
> 
> Not a very useful answer. What I am looking for is a BIOS mod everybody knows how to overclock with MSI afterburner. Somebody willing to help me on BIOS mod tips based on their experience? Thank you.


Depending on your card it is already programmed to go up to about 1500 Core clock in the BIOS. What I did was I went ahead and edited the voltages of numbers CLK 57 and higher, to match the voltage of CLK 57. Meaning, instead of reaching 1300 Mhz @ "X" voltage, it will now try to reach 1500 Mhz @ "X" voltage. This might not be stable though, but you can try it as a quick and easy method. Don't go and raise your voltage to 1.267 or some insanely high number that is recommended. You can always lower or raise it 1 notch by clicking the slider and using the keyboards left and right arrow keys. As for the memory clock, that depends on your memory chip. You can try between 3800 and 4000 memory clock to start. You really don't have to touch anything else.


----------



## kl6mk6

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Brask*
> 
> Not a very useful answer. What I am looking for is a BIOS mod everybody knows how to overclock with MSI afterburner. Somebody willing to help me on BIOS mod tips based on their experience? Thank you.


Repost your origional bios in http://www.overclock.net/t/1517316/extract-and-flash-gtx-970-and-980-firmware-zosons-h2o-and-air-custom-bios
And someone will help you. Mr. Dark is really helpful there.


----------



## doza

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *End3R*
> 
> That's very not true. Mine is completely silent. From what I've gathered watching this thread, is it's only common with the g1 cards. I haven't seen many with a g4 card complaining of col whine.


it's a know fact plus i have like 6 friends who have 970's and they all have some tipe of coil whine some more some less,problem is in people's hearing as some just cant hear it or they just act like children and wont admit it, im not saying you are lying or something, im just stating fact's....

i could say mine is silent too when i'm 1-2 meter's from computer and if chasis is closed , i could not hear enything, that does not mean it's silent.....

my coil whine is low level but still it's there...


----------



## sun100

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *doza*
> 
> it's a know fact plus i have like 6 friends who have 970's and they all have some tipe of coil whine some more some less,problem is in people's hearing as some just cant hear it or they just act like children and wont admit it, im not saying you are lying or something, im just stating fact's....
> 
> i could say mine is silent too when i'm 1-2 meter's from computer and if chasis is closed , i could not hear enything, that does not mean it's silent.....
> 
> my coil whine is low level but still it's there...


Never had any on my 970 acx 2.0+ from evga. I can tell coil whine because my previous R9 (reference sapphire) had terrible whine with anything above 80-90 fps, and thats when i actually had super loud fans.

Now with my silent case fans i hear 0 whine irrelevant of fps and load. The only sound coming out of my case (low but an annoying one mind you) is the air-stream caused by 5 case fans.

Do note tho that my R9 only started to show whine when i did some messing around with case cabling since that somehow affects whine as well from what i've read around. With my 970 i had perfect cabling order in case so that could be it as well i guess.


----------



## blaze2210

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Brask*
> 
> I understand your point of view but there is not enough explanations in the forum about which are the exact changes I have to make to meet my own personal requirements. I don't want to unlock the card or over volt it like in the forum, just my personal tweaks.


Your responses tell me that you definitely haven't even checked this thread for your answers. If you had, you'd be modding your BIOS right now. Your card is not so different that it requires special attention. Believe me, the answers are here, and some of the conversations were very informative. I know, I read all of them, and participated in most.








Quote:


> Originally Posted by *moccor*
> 
> Oh no, I did. Which is why I added "and if you have any other fans above 14dBa, those too are loud". I'm sure you case isn't circulating air with just the GPU HSF
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> . And like I said, 18dBa is anything but silent like they advertise all over and on every fan. Still, it may be possible your cards don't have it. I'm js if you really want to know if they do or don't, unplug your other fans and browse the internet or let it idle at desktop, that's when mine likes to coil whine. Ironically when I can notice it most lol


I can assure you that my case fans are not spinning to the point where I can't hear anything. I realize that a small portion (considering how many units there are globally) have a coil whine, that's what I personally would call a "defect" and would RMA for. My card, on the other hand, has no coil whine - my tower is about 12" in front of an air conditioner's vent, and I'm running an H100i with my delidded CPU. None of my temps ever get high enough for my fans to spin fast enough to drown out other sounds, unless I purposely set them to higher RPMs.


----------



## rfarmer

I went through the Maxwell/Kepler Bios modding thread and learned a great deal. Found a great tutorial for modding and flashing my bios. Like many have said here the information is here, but you do have to look for it.


----------



## blaze2210

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *rfarmer*
> 
> I went through the Maxwell/Kepler Bios modding thread and learned a great deal. Found a great tutorial for modding and flashing my bios. Like many have said here the information is here, *but you do have to look for it.*


There is a very useful "Search this thread" function, it actually works very well.


----------



## kl6mk6

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *blaze2210*
> 
> Your responses tell me that you definitely haven't even checked this thread for your answers. If you had, you'd be modding your BIOS right now. Your card is not so different that it requires special attention. Believe me, the answers are here, and some of the conversations were very informative. I know, I read all of them, and participated in most.


I couldn't disagree with this more. I searched many posts and many threads and none were written in a way to easily jump right into BIOS modding. There are really overwhelming amount of settings and opinions on each, and it is very difficult if you haven't done it before, and I would consider myself very tech savvy. I just think it's our responsibility to help someone when they don't know what they are doing instead of telling them to spend needless hours digging through multiple forums.

Just my opinion.


----------



## blaze2210

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kl6mk6*
> 
> I couldn't disagree with this more. I searched many posts and many threads and none were written in a way to easily jump right into BIOS modding. There are really overwhelming amount of settings and opinions on each, and it is very difficult if you haven't done it before, and I would consider myself very tech savvy. I just think it's our responsibility to help someone when they don't know what they are doing instead of telling them to spend needless hours digging through multiple forums.
> 
> Just my opinion.


Who is talking about multiple forums or threads? I'm talking about this thread right here - The 970 Owners Club on OCN. The information is in this thread multiple times. If you can't find the info you're looking for, then you're apparently not trying very hard - BIOS modding info is all over in this thread, every other page at one point.

I think showing someone how to find their answers, then helping out along the way is more valuable than handing everything over on a silver platter, in which case the person actually learns very little. If someone mods a BIOS for you, or just tells you what to plug in, all you learn is those settings - there's very little understanding involved there. It's similar to someone doing your homework for you in school: you'll get the assignment done, true, but there's no way for you to gain any knowledge from it.


----------



## Hequaqua

Hate hijack the thread, but can someone suggest a decent cheap router?

I am currently on a Linksys WRT54G.

I am running through it right now(ethernet), but can't get any of my other devices to even see the router. I can't get to the configuration page for it either( http://192.168.1.1/). I spoke to someone at Linksys, and they believe the firmware is corrupted and is no longer supported.

I purchased two different Belkins a few months back hoping it would improve my speeds, but I couldn't even get them to connect to web. This was after being on the phone with support for at least an hour. Belkin now owns Linksys.

Any help would be great. I posted this here, because this where I spend most of my time on OCN.


----------



## ice445

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Hequaqua*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hate hijack the thread, but can someone suggest a decent cheap router?
> 
> I am currently on a Linksys WRT54G.
> 
> I am running through it right now(ethernet), but can't get any of my other devices to even see the router. I can't get to the configuration page for it either( http://192.168.1.1/). I spoke to someone at Linksys, and they believe the firmware is corrupted and is no longer supported.
> 
> I purchased two different Belkins a few months back hoping it would improve my speeds, but I couldn't even get them to connect to web. This was after being on the phone with support for at least an hour. Belkin now owns Linksys.
> 
> Any help would be great. I posted this here, because this where I spend most of my time on OCN.


Oh wow, that router is old! I had one about ten years ago. I think it first appeared in 2002.

I recommend this one: http://www.amazon.com/gp/product/B00K91DB7Y?colid=3CKNTZ2EPLU7L&coliid=I2XFT8BGWTMH4R&psc=1&ref_=wl_it_dp_o_pd_nS_ttl

It is expensive, but it's worth it. It has incredible throughput. In a house with like 10 wireless devices between 4 people, it never skips a beat. Buy once, cry once.


----------



## Hequaqua

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ice445*
> 
> Oh wow, that router is old! I had one about ten years ago. I think it first appeared in 2002.
> 
> I recommend this one: http://www.amazon.com/gp/product/B00K91DB7Y?colid=3CKNTZ2EPLU7L&coliid=I2XFT8BGWTMH4R&psc=1&ref_=wl_it_dp_o_pd_nS_ttl
> 
> It is expensive, but it's worth it. It has incredible throughput. In a house with like 10 wireless devices between 4 people, it never skips a beat. Buy once, cry once.


OUCH!!! Way out of my price range.

Yea, it's old....but it's been a good one. lol

I will be hardwired on my machine. Two other on Wi-Fi. My top speed for my cable service is 30mbps. I normally get around 20-25 with everyone on at the same time.


----------



## ice445

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Hequaqua*
> 
> OUCH!!! Way out of my price range.
> 
> Yea, it's old....but it's been a good one. lol
> 
> I will be hardwired on my machine. Two other on Wi-Fi. My top speed for my cable service is 30mbps. I normally get around 20-25 with everyone on at the same time.


Fair enough. Try this one here : http://www.amazon.com/dp/B001FWYGJS/ref=psdc_300189_t2_B001UI4RTG

Or this Netgear one : http://www.amazon.com/NETGEAR-Router-External-Antennas-WNR2020v2/dp/B00MRVJYEI/ref=sr_1_10?ie=UTF8&qid=1439063651&sr=8-10&keywords=netgear+router

I bought a cheaper Netgear one back in the day for my mother's network and it's still working fine 3 years later.


----------



## Hequaqua

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ice445*
> 
> Fair enough. Try this one here : http://www.amazon.com/dp/B001FWYGJS/ref=psdc_300189_t2_B001UI4RTG
> 
> Or this Netgear one : http://www.amazon.com/NETGEAR-Router-External-Antennas-WNR2020v2/dp/B00MRVJYEI/ref=sr_1_10?ie=UTF8&qid=1439063651&sr=8-10&keywords=netgear+router
> 
> I bought a cheaper Netgear one back in the day for my mother's network and it's still working fine 3 years later.


Cool.....looking for something I could pick up today locally......lol

What about this one:http://www.amazon.com/NETGEAR-Wi-Fi-Gigabit-Router-WNDR4300/dp/B008HO9DK4

I can get this one locally for the same price.


----------



## rfarmer

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Hequaqua*
> 
> Cool.....looking for something I could pick up today locally......lol
> 
> What about this one:http://www.amazon.com/NETGEAR-Wi-Fi-Gigabit-Router-WNDR4300/dp/B008HO9DK4
> 
> I can get this one locally for the same price.


http://www.amazon.com/NETGEAR-Router-AC1750-Gigabit-R6300v2/dp/B00EM5UFP4/ref=sr_1_1?ie=UTF8&qid=1439065351&sr=8-1&keywords=netgear+r6300v2

I have that one. Had really good luck with it, Netgear have always worked really well for me.


----------



## Hequaqua

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *rfarmer*
> 
> http://www.amazon.com/NETGEAR-Router-AC1750-Gigabit-R6300v2/dp/B00EM5UFP4/ref=sr_1_1?ie=UTF8&qid=1439065351&sr=8-1&keywords=netgear+r6300v2
> 
> I have that one. Had really good luck with it, Netgear have always worked really well for me.


Nice to know....I just placed the order for it. It should be ready to be picked-up in about an hour or so. I hope it lasts as long as this Linksys has 7+ years. lol


----------



## ice445

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Hequaqua*
> 
> Cool.....looking for something I could pick up today locally......lol
> 
> What about this one:http://www.amazon.com/NETGEAR-Wi-Fi-Gigabit-Router-WNDR4300/dp/B008HO9DK4
> 
> I can get this one locally for the same price.


Ah I see, now that makes more sense. You made it seem like you didn't want to spend more than you absolutely had to.


----------



## Hequaqua

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ice445*
> 
> Ah I see, now that makes more sense. You made it seem like you didn't want to spend more than you absolutely had to.


I didn't really want to spend that much, but it looks like a decent router for the money. A friend of mine said he has the same one and loves it.

Thanks for the help though.

Sorry I hijacked the thread. We can all go back to talking about the 970....lol


----------



## AngryGoldfish

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *rfarmer*
> 
> Not terrible, but not the best, My scores, and I will be far from highest.
> 
> Stock no OC: 11467
> Modded Bios no OC: 12328
> Stock Bios OC: 13290


Every now and again I'll come back to this thread and check Fire Strike scores. Every time I see massive variances. Everything from 13200-14400 GPU score with similar overclocks. No other card I know of results in such varying scores.

My best score with 1555/7800Mhz (not stable):

http://www.3dmark.com/3dm/7279841?


----------



## Hequaqua

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *AngryGoldfish*
> 
> Every now and again I'll come back to this thread and check Fire Strike scores. Every time I see massive variances. Everything from 13200-14400 GPU score with similar overclocks. No other card I know of results in such varying scores.
> 
> My best score with 1555/7800Mhz (not stable):
> 
> http://www.3dmark.com/3dm/7279841?


I think a lot of it is due to the silicon lottery really. As well as the mfg of the Vram. Even those tend to show variances from card to card. To me, it's always been about finding that "sweet spot" for any particular card.


----------



## End3R

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *doza*
> 
> it's a know fact plus i have like 6 friends who have 970's and they all have some tipe of coil whine some more some less,problem is in people's hearing as some just cant hear it or they just act like children and wont admit it, im not saying you are lying or something, im just stating fact's....
> 
> i could say mine is silent too when i'm 1-2 meter's from computer and if chasis is closed , i could not hear enything, that does not mean it's silent.....
> 
> my coil whine is low level but still it's there...


I can assure you if a card has coil whine I can hear it. I had a 270x that would scream while I was benchmarking it. My computer is about a foot away from me, and even while playing games and the fans speed up, I have never heard it. (it being my 970)

I'm not saying the older generations of these cards aren't prone to coil whine, because they are, but I've seen more people with newer ones say they DON'T have coil whine than that do.


----------



## AngryGoldfish

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Hequaqua*
> 
> I think a lot of it is due to the silicon lottery really. As well as the mfg of the Vram. Even those tend to show variances from card to card. To me, it's always been about finding that "sweet spot" for any particular card.


Yeah, I agree with you. But it seems so much more apparent with the 970 than any other Maxwell GPU, or any GPU for that matter.


----------



## battleaxe

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *AngryGoldfish*
> 
> Every now and again I'll come back to this thread and check Fire Strike scores. Every time I see massive variances. Everything from 13200-14400 GPU score with similar overclocks. No other card I know of results in such varying scores.
> 
> My best score with 1555/7800Mhz (not stable):
> 
> http://www.3dmark.com/3dm/7279841?


Agreed. My G1 that does 1600+ and 8000 memory doesn't score that high. There must be something to the different BIOS or something. I've never flashed mine. I put the 970 back on my 1080p machine, so I don't really care about what it does anymore. Its fast enough for that PC anyway, but these cards are weird. Scores are all over the place at same clocks.


----------



## ice445

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *battleaxe*
> 
> Agreed. My G1 that does 1600+ and 8000 memory doesn't score that high. There must be something to the different BIOS or something. I've never flashed mine. I put the 970 back on my 1080p machine, so I don't really care about what it does anymore. Its fast enough for that PC anyway, but these cards are weird. Scores are all over the place at same clocks.


My only theory is that these cards are really tolerant to being unstable. As in, the usual instant crashes/bugs don't show up right away, even if you've hit unstable territory. That sort of "hanging on the edge" could certainly result in low or almost no gains from the extra clock speed.


----------



## benbenkr

How many times must it be repeated that coil whine *EXISTS ON EVERY CARD*?

It's only the matter of whether it is audible enough or not. Also remember that there are people who are more sensitive to high pitch noises (above 10khz), the type of noise dampening in the case, the build of the case, all of this will either make coil noise either more audible or less.
*There is no such thing as NO COIL WHINE*, because if there isn't then your card doesn't have an electric coil and if it doesn't, then your card wouldn't even be working in the first place. This goes the same for your PSU as well, if anyone is wondering.

So enough of the "no coil whine" on my card thing. It's just that it isn't generating a high enough pitch for you to hear.


----------



## reev3r

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *benbenkr*
> 
> How many times must it be repeated that coil whine *EXISTS ON EVERY CARD*?
> 
> It's only the matter of whether it is audible enough or not. Also remember that there are people who are more sensitive to high pitch noises (above 10khz), the type of noise dampening in the case, the build of the case, all of this will either make coil noise either more audible or less.
> *There is no such thing as NO COIL WHINE*, because if there isn't then your card doesn't have an electric coil and if it doesn't, then your card wouldn't even be working in the first place. This goes the same for your PSU as well, if anyone is wondering.
> 
> So enough of the "no coil whine" on my card thing. It's just that it isn't generating a high enough pitch for you to hear.


I don't mean any offense, just sharing some information, but it would *appear* that your understanding of what causes coil whine is not entirely accurate.

Could whine is caused by (for the sake of simplicity) the frequency of the electricity flowing through the coil, if the frequency is within the harmonic/resonance range of that particular coil, then coil whine will occur, but ONLY if it is within that frequency. This is where what you stated comes into play... If the resonant frequency is then within the range of human hearing, then you will hear it, but if the resonant frequency of the coil is not within the resonant frequency of the coil, then there will be NO COIL WHINE.

TL;DR

Coil whine ONLY occurs when the frequency of the electricity flowing through the coil is within the frequency range at which the coil will resonate. If not, then the coil will not vibrate, and thusly, there will be no coil whine (audible or inaudible).


----------



## End3R

Yea, it's really ridiculous seeing people claim it's on every card and if you say it doesn't you have hearing problems. I KNOW what coil whine is and sounds like, as I've had it with other cards, my 970 does NOT have coil whine.









I'm sorry if your card whines, but seriously, just because you get it, doesn't mean everyone does.


----------



## hertz9753

Coil whine is true. It sounds like a tiny cricket in your rig working hard on a hot summer night. My last name is hertz.


----------



## End3R

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *hertz9753*
> 
> Coil whine is true. It sounds like a tiny cricket in your rig working hard on a hot summer night. My last name is hertz.


He isn't saying coil whine doesn't exist, he's saying it isn't there with EVERY card.


----------



## hertz9753

It's on every card. Most of you are to young to understand. Some have less whine than others. I don't have a problem with it.



Those are only my first 3 cards that I still have registered with EVGA. I have been around for a long time and tried ASUS, MSI and many others. I still have my ATI Rage 128.


----------



## benbenkr

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *reev3r*
> 
> I don't mean any offense, just sharing some information, but it would *appear* that your understanding of what causes coil whine is not entirely accurate.
> 
> Could whine is caused by (for the sake of simplicity) the frequency of the electricity flowing through the coil, if the frequency is within the harmonic/resonance range of that particular coil, then coil whine will occur, but ONLY if it is within that frequency. This is where what you stated comes into play... If the resonant frequency is then within the range of human hearing, then you will hear it, but if the resonant frequency of the coil is not within the resonant frequency of the coil, then there will be NO COIL WHINE.
> 
> TL;DR
> 
> Coil whine ONLY occurs when the frequency of the electricity flowing through the coil is within the frequency range at which the coil will resonate. If not, then the coil will not vibrate, and thusly, there will be no coil whine (audible or inaudible).


I appreciate the explanation, I do know what causes the coil to vibrate. I'm just laying it out in very simple terms so people can understand that there is no way around the coil not vibrating, unless turning the PC off.

Tell me a situation where the PC is on and there is no electric flowing through the coils? The quality of current (again, using simple terms) does depend on the PSU, no? There also exists situations where the wall sockets are bad or the multi-sockets are of poor quality, all can and will affect components in the PC, not just the GPU.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *End3R*
> 
> Yea, it's really ridiculous seeing people claim it's on every card and *if you say it doesn't you have hearing problems*. I KNOW what coil whine is and sounds like, as I've had it with other cards, my 970 does NOT have coil whine.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I'm sorry if your card whines, but seriously, just because you get it, doesn't mean everyone does.


Okay hold on, I need to clarify that I DID NOT say anything about @bolded.
I'm saying different people have different hearing. Different people also has a different way of their brain perceiving sound/noise.

Right back at you, just because you cannot hear it doesn't mean other people can't hear it. I can hear my cards whine, my wife can't. So?

Your card just whines a whole lot less than others and that's good news!
No offense.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *hertz9753*
> 
> It's on every card. Most of you are to young to understand. Some have less whine than others. I don't have a problem with it.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Those are only my first 3 cards that I still have registered with EVGA. I have been around for a long time and tried ASUS, MSI and many others. I still have my ATI Rage 128.


Same here, went through those terrible Nvidia FX days, the ATI x9xx days, all the way up to till today... I've always heard coil whine on every card I've owned.


----------



## battleaxe

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ice445*
> 
> My only theory is that these cards are really tolerant to being unstable. As in, the usual instant crashes/bugs don't show up right away, even if you've hit unstable territory. That sort of "hanging on the edge" could certainly result in low or almost no gains from the extra clock speed.


Well, I would agree with you. But I backed my clocks down testing this theory and my scores just decreased. So if the clocks were less, and stability were an issue, then my scores should have gone up as stability increased. But they didn't, they went down. So, on my card at least, stability wasn't the factor. I have a feeling that it is memory timings that are causing it. Basically, the BIOS is the difference from what I can tell on some of them. This card seems very sensitive to the BIOS.


----------



## Performer81

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *battleaxe*
> 
> . Its fast enough for that PC anyway, but these cards are weird. Scores are all over the place at same clocks.


MAybe they clock down and users dont even recognize it. The Powerlimit is also different on nearly every card.


----------



## reev3r

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *benbenkr*
> 
> I appreciate the explanation, I do know what causes the coil to vibrate. I'm just laying it out in very simple terms so people can understand that there is no way around the coil not vibrating, unless turning the PC off.


All I can say, is if you know what causes coil whine, then why are you claiming 'It is always there'?

Unfortunately, that is completely incorrect.

Coil whine is caused by the coil physically vibrating, *the coil ONLY vibrates at it's resonant frequency*, if the electricity flowing through does not hit the resonant frequency, no coil whine.

This can EASILY be understoond by the fact that, for example, when the load on the GPU changes, the pitch and volume of the coil whine changes. My PSU has coil whine, when at idle, my PSU doesn't make a sound, but during the loading screens of many games, it goes crazy, then during gaming it is a different pitch. (Before you say it is my GPU, it isn't, I get the same exact coil whine regardless of my GPU, and it isn't there when I use a different PSU).

If you still believe that coil whine is 'always there', then you have two choices, either go and do some research on coil whine (any reputable source will explain precisely what I just did), or choose to be willfully ignorant (before you take being ignorant as an insult, firstly it isn't an insult, and second it simply means to ignore something-well, for the sake of simplicity).

The coil whine is a lie!

(That will be funny if you look at my sig lol)


----------



## End3R

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *benbenkr*
> 
> I appreciate the explanation, I do know what causes the coil to vibrate. I'm just laying it out in very simple terms so people can understand that there is no way around the coil not vibrating, unless turning the PC off.
> 
> Tell me a situation where the PC is on and there is no electric flowing through the coils? The quality of current (again, using simple terms) does depend on the PSU, no? There also exists situations where the wall sockets are bad or the multi-sockets are of poor quality, all can and will affect components in the PC, not just the GPU.
> Okay hold on, I need to clarify that I DID NOT say anything about @bolded.
> I'm saying different people have different hearing. Different people also has a different way of their brain perceiving sound/noise.
> 
> Right back at you, just because you cannot hear it doesn't mean other people can't hear it. I can hear my cards whine, my wife can't. So?
> 
> Your card just whines a whole lot less than others and that's good news!
> No offense.
> Same here, went through those terrible Nvidia FX days, the ATI x9xx days, all the way up to till today... I've always heard coil whine on every card I've owned.


lol once again someone going back to the "you just cant' hear it but others can" argument. My hearing is just fine and I can hear coil whine in cards that have it, my 970 DOES NOT. lol


----------



## blaze2210

"It's there, you just can't hear it". Am I the only one that thinks that this sounds a little like paranoia? Its along the lines of saying "Charlie is in the bushes, you just can't see them."


----------



## moccor

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *blaze2210*
> 
> "It's there, you just can't hear it". Am I the only one that thinks that this sounds a little like paranoia? Its along the lines of saying "Charlie is in the bushes, you just can't see them."


Maybe he just means like if you can't hear it during idle, browsing web, or gaming, then surely Furmark or a old game without FPS limit will make the coil go HAM haha


----------



## benbenkr

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *End3R*
> 
> lol once again someone going back to the "you just cant' hear it but others can" argument. My hearing is just fine and I can hear coil whine in cards that have it, my 970 DOES NOT. lol


Not even arguing. Seems like you are?

Once again, I did not even say you have problems with your hearing. I'm just saying people hear and perceive sound differently. If everyone hears the same thing, why do we need thousands of speakers and headphones on the market? One would do.









Cool that your 970 _DOES NOT_ have coil whine. Cool, cool.


----------



## End3R

You clearly don't know what the word argument means if you think that you are not arguing. Nobody said everyone has the same level of hearing, but I'm saying my hearing is GOOD ENOUGH to HEAR coil whine WHEN a card has it, as I've heard it before with other cards, in the same computer, sitting the same distance from me.

So, I can easily tell that my 970 has no coil whine, it's not a matter of I just can't hear it.


----------



## blaze2210

How about we all just concede that some cards have an audible coil whine, and others don't. Seriously, unless you've personally interacted with EVERY single individual graphics card, you can't actually *know* that EVERY card makes a particular sound. The best you could say is that your cards, or the ones you've interacted with have had coil whine - in which case I would attribute that to bad luck in the Silicon Lottery.


----------



## End3R

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *blaze2210*
> 
> How about we all just concede that some cards have an audible coil whine, and others don't. Seriously, unless you've personally interacted with EVERY single individual graphics card, you can't actually *know* that EVERY card makes a particular sound. The best you could say is that your cards, or the ones you've interacted with have had coil whine - in which case I would attribute that to bad luck in the Silicon Lottery.


Thank you. lol, it's insane to claim that there is coil whine on EVERY card just because you have bad luck.


----------



## AngryGoldfish

I do think every card has the potential for coil whine, but it depends what else is in your system and your surrounding area. Also, the specific frequencies it outputs may be cancelled out by something else in your room, or you simply cannot hear that frequency very well.


----------



## AngryGoldfish

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *battleaxe*
> 
> Agreed. My G1 that does 1600+ and 8000 memory doesn't score that high. There must be something to the different BIOS or something. I've never flashed mine. I put the 970 back on my 1080p machine, so I don't really care about what it does anymore. Its fast enough for that PC anyway, but these cards are weird. Scores are all over the place at same clocks.


I've tested with both a modified BIOS and two different stock versions, one original and one updated. I actually hit slightly better numbers more consistently with the stock BIOS, despite throttling-but that could be due to drivers. Unless you are throttling by 50Mhz or more regularly, I can't see how it's going to make a difference for average overclockers and benchers. If you are competitively benchmarking and want the best of the best, yeah, you probably will need to modify the BIOS to remove any restrictions, but that's to be expected. For average users, unless you are seeing serious issues, it's not worth the hassle.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ice445*
> 
> My only theory is that these cards are really tolerant to being unstable. As in, the usual instant crashes/bugs don't show up right away, even if you've hit unstable territory. That sort of "hanging on the edge" could certainly result in low or almost no gains from the extra clock speed.


This might be true. I definitely see it happening. It might also explain why some cards offer such minor improvements after 1500/8000Mhz. Only a few cards scale past well after that point, both in benchmarks and games. Compare that to the 980, which is so close in performance yet scales so much more consistently.


----------



## reev3r

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *AngryGoldfish*
> 
> I do think every card has the potential for coil whine, but it depends what else is in your system and your surrounding area. Also, the specific frequencies it outputs may be cancelled out by something else in your room, or you simply cannot hear that frequency very well.


THIS is a reasonable perspective... This first I've read so far.

It's not that either they do or do not have it, because sometimes they have it and it is subaural, sometimes it is superaural, and sometimes the freaking coils just don't hit their particular resonance frequency and don't vibrate at all. Then, there are the cards that drive people crazy and make the neighbors hate you when you are doing anything with your computer!

Next topic please... Some cards havevcoil whine we can't hear, some we can, and some don't have it at all.

That being said, it is impossible to tell with your ears if your card has inaudible whine, or none at all, so really, this discussion/argument is pointless!


----------



## AngryGoldfish

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *reev3r*
> 
> THIS is a reasonable perspective... This first I've read so far.
> 
> It's not that either they do or do not have it, because sometimes they have it and it is subaural, sometimes it is superaural, and sometimes the freaking coils just don't hit their particular resonance frequency and don't vibrate at all. Then, there are the cards that drive people crazy and make the neighbors hate you when you are doing anything with your computer!
> 
> Next topic please... Some cards havevcoil whine we can't hear, some we can, and some don't have it at all.
> 
> That being said, it is impossible to tell with your ears if your card has inaudible whine, or none at all, so really, this discussion/argument is pointless!


My brother has the same card as me, a G1 970. The Gigabyte cards are most known for experiencing coil whine for some reason. His card apparently whined, while mine I cannot hear. I could take his card and put it in my system and neither of us will be able to hear any whining, or only he will. I could put my card in his system and my quiet card might now start whining. If a card is squealing and grinding very badly, it's fair to send it back, but I don't know what they'd do to fix it. They may just send you out a new one and resell the 'faulty' one to someone else who won't hear a peep.


----------



## GeneO

It can also be the PSU causing the whine. I had an EVGA that whined pretty good. I replaced the PSU and the whine went away.


----------



## mstrmind5

I tried this out recently. With both the EVGA 970 FTW+ and the MSI 970 4G Gaming with both a Cooler Master V450S and EVGA G2 750W power supplies. Both cards whined exactly the same on both power supplies. Is there anything else in a system setup that could contribute to whine?


----------



## cr4p

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Hequaqua*
> 
> http://www.3dmark.com/fs/4813714


How'd you guys get such high clocks? LOL. Can you share your Afterburner settings? Thanks!









Here's my recent run http://www.3dmark.com/fs/5676452


----------



## hurricane28

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *cr4p*
> 
> How'd you guys get such high clocks? LOL. Can you share your Afterburner settings? Thanks!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Here's my recent run http://www.3dmark.com/fs/5676452


Easy, he modded his bios in order to prevent the card from throtting down.


----------



## cr4p

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *hurricane28*
> 
> Easy, he modded his bios in order to prevent the card from throtting down.


That's why. ***poof, rushed to the modded bios thread***


----------



## AngryGoldfish

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *hurricane28*
> 
> Easy, he modded his bios in order to prevent the card from throtting down.


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *cr4p*
> 
> That's why. ***poof, rushed to the modded bios thread***


Actually, no, unless your card is throttling by a lot regularly, your scores will not jump from 13000 to 14400. If you are throttling by 13Mhz every few minutes during a few tests, your scores will not increase dramatically. Do not modify your BIOS unless you need to. What are your current overclocks? Are you throttling? Use MSI AB to monitor a few runs of Fire Strike. If your core is regularly (every few seconds) dropping by 50Mhz or more, then maybe your overclock is not stable and a BIOS mod might be required. However, if you are only throttling once or twice by 13Mhz, do not mess with your BIOS. It is not worth the few points gained in benchmarks. If you don't notice it in gaming, don't bother.


----------



## cr4p

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *AngryGoldfish*
> 
> Actually, no, unless your card is throttling by a lot regularly, your scores will not jump from 13000 to 14400. If you are throttling by 13Mhz every few minutes during a few tests, your scores will not increase dramatically. Do not modify your BIOS unless you need to. What are your current overclocks? Are you throttling? Use MSI AB to monitor a few runs of Fire Strike. If your core is regularly (every few seconds) dropping by 50Mhz or more, then maybe your overclock is not stable and a BIOS mod might be required. However, if you are only throttling once or twice by 13Mhz, do not mess with your BIOS. It is not worth the few points gained in benchmarks. If you don't notice it in gaming, don't bother.


Hmm actually I didn't experienced any throttling. Got a +170 on clocks / +50 on mem clocks in AB. I even don't increase the voltage and power limit. I use gpuz to log the events because 3dmark (steam version) is crashing when I left AB open. What I do is adjust the clocks in AB, close AB, monitor by gpuz. lol. Voltage while on load is 1.22


----------



## AngryGoldfish

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *cr4p*
> 
> Hmm actually I didn't experienced any throttling. Got a +170 on clocks / +50 on mem clocks in AB. I even don't increase the voltage and power limit. I use gpuz to log the events because 3dmark (steam version) is crashing when I left AB open. What I do is adjust the clocks in AB, close AB, monitor by gpuz. lol. Voltage while on load is 1.22


Then don't touch your BIOS.

The potential reason why your scores do not match others, is because your memory overclocks are low. Fire Strike, Valley, they love memory overclocks, far more than games. If your card is an MSI 970 4G, you should be able to hit almost 8000Mhz. Which is, I think, plus 400Mhz on the memory.

But first work on your core.

What is your boost frequency according to GPU-Z? If it is around 1500Mhz, stick to that for now. If it's a fair bit lower than that, bring your core frequency up until you become unstable. Then back it off slightly again.

Now quickly overclock your memory to see what kind of scores you can get. This won't be a fully stable overclock and you'll have to work on it some more, but for reference you can overclock your memory now. Start by increasing the memory offset by 100Mhz. Run a few Fire Strike passes. If the overclock appears to be stable, add another 100Mhz. Keep doing this until you hit 7800Mhz (this could also be read as 3600Mhz or 1950Mhz). You can push further if you want, but I doubt you'll surpass 8000Mhz (4000/2000Mhz). If you're unstable at 8000Mhz, maybe back off by 50Mhz and re-run the tests.

At 1500/8000Mhz, you should be expecting a GPU Fire Strike (normal) score of anywhere between 13500-14000, maybe more. At 1525/8000Mhz, you probably will surpass 14000. This is a very attainable overclock unless you lost the silicon lottery or your card is throttling you. And only THEN will you need to modify the BIOS.


----------



## Hequaqua

*^^^^^^^^^^^Correct to all of the above*

I am on a modded bios. I am at 1506/[email protected] I can still push the same voltage and reach the limit for my card. It will crash around 1570/8200. I can game and benchmark at 1565/8000 very stable. I'm not sure what my settings were on that actual run though. The details say I was at 1553/8300, it could have been, but 3DMark never reads the core right, for whatever reason.

Also, you can see my CPU is OC'd as well. 4.6ghz was a stretch for my particular CPU. Of course it doesn't help that I know very little about OC'ing it.









So if I had to guess, I was probably at 1560-1565/8300 and the CPU @4.6ghz. I can score over 14000 on graphics fairly easy. I think that was just when I was trying to break 12000 overall.


----------



## cr4p

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *AngryGoldfish*
> 
> Then don't touch your BIOS.
> 
> The potential reason why your scores do not match others, is because your memory overclocks are low. Fire Strike, Valley, they love memory overclocks, far more than games. If your card is an MSI 970 4G, you should be able to hit almost 8000Mhz. Which is, I think, plus 400Mhz on the memory.
> 
> But first work on your core.
> 
> What is your boost frequency according to GPU-Z? If it is around 1500Mhz, stick to that for now. If it's a fair bit lower than that, bring your core frequency up until you become unstable. Then back it off slightly again.
> 
> Now quickly overclock your memory to see what kind of scores you can get. This won't be a fully stable overclock and you'll have to work on it some more, but for reference you can overclock your memory now. Start by increasing the memory offset by 100Mhz. Run a few Fire Strike passes. If the overclock appears to be stable, add another 100Mhz. Keep doing this until you hit 7800Mhz (this could also be read as 3600Mhz or 1950Mhz). You can push further if you want, but I doubt you'll surpass 8000Mhz (4000/2000Mhz). If you're unstable at 8000Mhz, maybe back off by 50Mhz and re-run the tests.
> 
> At 1500/8000Mhz, you should be expecting a GPU Fire Strike (normal) score of anywhere between 13500-14000, maybe more. At 1525/8000Mhz, you probably will surpass 14000. This is a very attainable overclock unless you lost the silicon lottery or your card is throttling you. And only THEN will you need to modify the BIOS.


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Hequaqua*
> 
> *^^^^^^^^^^^Correct to all of the above*
> 
> I am on a modded bios. I am at 1506/[email protected] I can still push the same voltage and reach the limit for my card. It will crash around 1570/8200. I can game and benchmark at 1565/8000 very stable. I'm not sure what my settings were on that actual run though. The details say I was at 1553/8300, it could have been, but 3DMark never reads the core right, for whatever reason.
> 
> Also, you can see my CPU is OC'd as well. 4.6ghz was a stretch for my particular CPU. Of course it doesn't help that I know very little about OC'ing it.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> So if I had to guess, I was probably at 1560-1565/8300 and the CPU @4.6ghz. I can score over 14000 on graphics fairly easy. I think that was just when I was trying to break 12000 overall.


Well, right now i got 1503 / 2000 still stable, and i got 10775 lol. I guess I'm cpu limited, since comparing it to your individual score, physics test is too way below. Since my cpu is @4.2 but doing ~66 on temps / 1.2v (and i live in a tropical country too damn hot).


----------



## DeathAngel74

The Witcher 3 and Batman AK are very picky about oc'ing. I can play them @ 1557/8000 and bench at 1620/8000, 1633 crashes


----------



## cr4p

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DeathAngel74*
> 
> The Witcher 3 and Batman AK are very picky about oc'ing. I can play them @ 1557/8000 and bench at 1620/8000, 1633 crashes


I play TW3, but I experience crash not because of gpu, but when I oc my cpu @4.5. That's when I'm on Win7. Haven't tried 4.5 right now in Win10.


----------



## DeathAngel74

im @ 4.6Ghz on win7x64


Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


----------



## Hequaqua

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *cr4p*
> 
> Well, right now i got 1503 / 2000 still stable, and i got 10775 lol. I guess I'm cpu limited, since comparing it to your individual score, physics test is too way below. Since my cpu is @4.2 but doing ~66 on temps / 1.2v (and i live in a tropical country too damn hot).


Your fine. Here is yours...and mine with no OC on the CPU(3.9ghz).

http://www.3dmark.com/compare/fs/5677371/fs/5677201

It's all within what 1-2fps? Nothing to worry about. I just modded mine so I don't have to use AB whenever I want to game or bench. It also help with [email protected]


----------



## cr4p

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Hequaqua*
> 
> Your fine. Here is yours...and mine with no OC on the CPU(3.9ghz).
> 
> http://www.3dmark.com/compare/fs/5677371/fs/5677201
> 
> It's all within what 1-2fps? Nothing to worry about. I just modded mine so I don't have to use AB whenever I want to game or bench. It also help with [email protected]


the 34.3 % difference on physics though. haha!


----------



## hertz9753

Never question a folder when it comes to coil whine. I run my cards hard 24/7. It's not like gaming or running a benchmark.


----------



## benbenkr

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *End3R*
> 
> You clearly don't know what the word argument means if you think that you are not arguing. Nobody said everyone has the same level of hearing, but I'm saying my hearing is GOOD ENOUGH to HEAR coil whine WHEN a card has it, as I've heard it before with other cards, in the same computer, sitting the same distance from me.
> 
> So, I can easily tell that my 970 has no coil whine, it's not a matter of I just can't hear it.


Turn off all the fans in your PC. Take a sound meter which has a frequency level redout, run your card mildly and TELL ME if you don't see the sound meter hitting the 10khz and above point.

I'm done with this topic either ways. Good for you if there's "no" coil whine. That's nice.


----------



## AngryGoldfish

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *cr4p*
> 
> Well, right now i got 1503 / 2000 still stable, and i got 10775 lol. I guess I'm cpu limited, since comparing it to your individual score, physics test is too way below. Since my cpu is @4.2 but doing ~66 on temps / 1.2v (and i live in a tropical country too damn hot).


Your scores are fine. You've already beat my maximum score by a large amount. Silicon lottery, yo. My 4670K hits over 9000, though, due to a 4.5Ghz overclock.


----------



## clubbin09

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *cr4p*
> 
> How'd you guys get such high clocks? LOL. Can you share your Afterburner settings? Thanks!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Here's my recent run http://www.3dmark.com/fs/5676452


heres mine on stock cooler 


http://www.3dmark.com/3dm/7028632?

i could push harder on the second gpu @ 1.610
im planing on getting 2 980 and put them under water with my new build


----------



## zorvalth

I'm in a process of creating a backplate for my MSI GTX 970. Friend of mine helped me with the autocad drawing and we gave it to the local factory to cut the aluminum plate with laser. This is the result:







Personaly I like better the one with the VRM openings. Which one do you like better or what do you dislike? Any opinion would be appreciated.

Next step is to make it black. I'm thinking of trying anodizing and painting and to choose the one which looks better. And the last thing will be to engrave the dragon logo of MSI on the right side of the plate?

Any thoughts would be appreciated.


----------



## battleaxe

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *zorvalth*
> 
> I'm in a process of creating a backplate for my MSI GTX 970. Friend of mine helped me with the autocad drawing and we gave it to the local factory to cut the aluminum plate with laser. This is the result:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Personaly I like better the one with the VRM openings. Which one do you like better or what do you dislike? Any opinion would be appreciated.
> 
> Next step is to make it black. I'm thinking of trying anodizing and painting and to choose the one which looks better. And the last thing will be to engrave the dragon logo of MSI on the right side of the plate?
> 
> Any thoughts would be appreciated.


Looks mighty expensive. That's what I think...

Edit: why not go polished aluminum at this point. Make that thing look like chrome. That would be sweet.


----------



## zorvalth

Its not that much expansive and the whole point is FUN. Anyway I asked for opinion how it looks not how much it will cost


----------



## battleaxe

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *zorvalth*
> 
> Its not that much expansive and the whole point is FUN. Anyway I asked for opinion how it looks not how much it will cost


I meant expensive as in good...


----------



## zorvalth

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *battleaxe*
> 
> I meant expensive as in good...


Sorry mate, my English is not native and my accept apologies! So you like it, nice!


----------



## Mr-Dark

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *zorvalth*
> 
> Its not that much expansive and the whole point is FUN. Anyway I asked for opinion how it looks not how much it will cost


Thats very nice Backplate but paint them to Black/Red will be amazing along with GTX 970 sticker WoW


----------



## battleaxe

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *zorvalth*
> 
> Sorry mate, my English is not native and my accept apologies! So you like it, nice!


No problemo... Yes I like it.

I vote for polished aluminum. Kinda blingy, but why not right?


----------



## cr4p

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *AngryGoldfish*
> 
> Your scores are fine. You've already beat my maximum score by a large amount. Silicon lottery, yo. My 4670K hits over 9000, though, due to a 4.5Ghz overclock.


Well, I guess I can push my 970 a little. But damn, lucky on your cpu clocks and running with it normally.









Quote:


> Originally Posted by *clubbin09*
> 
> heres mine on stock cooler
> 
> 
> http://www.3dmark.com/3dm/7028632?
> 
> i could push harder on the second gpu @ 1.610
> im planing on getting 2 980 and put them under water with my new build


"Better than 99% of all results" haha! That cpu clock! What benefit you gain by using two 970 instead of a single 980/980ti?


----------



## saddj001

Hey all! Newbie here, just new to the world of overclocking and am the proud owner of a new GTX970 MSI Gaming 4G!

I have been reading that people get somewhere in the vicinity of +150-170MHz core clock boost and +400-500MHz memory clock boost with nil changes to core voltage. I have very gently pushed my card to a great core clock boost of +184MHz (1500MHz total), but whenever I reach around +150-160MHz memory clock boost I get terrible artifacts (Running Unigine Valley). I have managed to sit it on 165MHz boost with valley running with no artifacts now.

Just wondering why this seems to be so far short of what people have come to expect (+400-500 memory clock boost!) and whether or not boosting my memory clock another 300-400MHz would make much of a difference anyway - I presume it would? Hoping there isn't something silly I've missed that is resulting in this shortfall. Please let me know if anyone can help.

Much appreciated - and I hope to be a useful member to the group as I learn more!


----------



## mattg

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *clubbin09*
> 
> heres mine on stock cooler
> 
> 
> http://www.3dmark.com/3dm/7028632?
> 
> i could push harder on the second gpu @ 1.610
> im planing on getting 2 980 and put them under water with my new build


those numbers are nuts !! i thought i was being a bad ass pushing my strix to 1400 haha! looks like they can handle a decent amount more i was impressed from the gains of just upping to this


----------



## reev3r

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *saddj001*
> 
> Hey all! Newbie here, just new to the world of overclocking and am the proud owner of a new GTX970 MSI Gaming 4G!
> 
> I have been reading that people get somewhere in the vicinity of +150-170MHz core clock boost and +400-500MHz memory clock boost with nil changes to core voltage. I have very gently pushed my card to a great core clock boost of +184MHz (1500MHz total), but whenever I reach around +150-160MHz memory clock boost I get terrible artifacts (Running Unigine Valley). I have managed to sit it on 165MHz boost with valley running with no artifacts now.
> 
> Just wondering why this seems to be so far short of what people have come to expect (+400-500 memory clock boost!) and whether or not boosting my memory clock another 300-400MHz would make much of a difference anyway - I presume it would? Hoping there isn't something silly I've missed that is resulting in this shortfall. Please let me know if anyone can help.
> 
> Much appreciated - and I hope to be a useful member to the group as I learn more!


Have you tried overclocking the memory with the GPU at stock? I would give that a shot first, my initial thought is that you are hitting the limits of your cards power delivery at those clocks. I am confident that is the problem, alternatively, it could simply be that your VRAM just isn't up to the challenge, they are designed and implemented for a given clock speed, and even though many of the modules can be pushed a bit further, not all of them are able to overclock significantlyz welcome to the Silicon Lottery. 

If you are able to hit a higher clock on the VRAM with the GPU at stock, I would add some voltage and try both again. My card needs a little extra juice to get the high clock speeds on both, and even then my overclocks are nothing above average (1,550mHz GPU and +300mHz VRAM).

Another thought, overclocking your RAM doesn't yield any significant performance increase, not like the GPU does. So if you are choiced between overclocking your GPU significantly, or overclocking both a decent amount, overclock the GPU as it will always yield more performance.

My last bit of advice, use Precision X and see if your card is hitting any of the limits (power, temperature, etc. etc.) and that will help you to identify where the overclocking limitation(s) is(are).

Good luck with it, post back if you need help or make any progress!


----------



## saddj001

Quote:


> Have you tried overclocking the memory with the GPU at stock?


Not quite sure what you mean by this. I used MSI afterburner and started from a standard clock for my card.
Quote:


> If you are able to hit a higher clock on the VRAM with the GPU at stock, I would add some voltage and try both again


What sort of voltage do you think is acceptable - and not dangerous? And by VRAM I presume you mean Memory clock? and by GPU you mean Core clock?

My card isn't hitting any limits except for the Core clock - 1500MHz. Temp is fine, power percentage is 99-100% but that is during benchmarking.
Thanks for your help, keen to get this baby optimised!


----------



## clubbin09

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mattg*
> 
> those numbers are nuts !! i thought i was being a bad ass pushing my strix to 1400 haha! looks like they can handle a decent amount more i was impressed from the gains of just upping to this


its cool the 980 strix are good i brought 2 new 980s evga sc **** they are betting the 980 striks in the ass


----------



## mattg

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *clubbin09*
> 
> its cool the 980 strix are good i brought 2 new 980s evga sc **** they are betting the 980 striks in the ass


Would you go 970sli or 980ti allready have the 970 just dont want to deal with problems like microstutter. im on a 27inch 1440p 144htz gsync monitor


----------



## clubbin09

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mattg*
> 
> Would you go 970sli or 980ti allready have the 970 just dont want to deal with problems like microstutter. im on a 27inch 1440p 144htz gsync monitor


i aready had 970 sli there was no microstutter what i could see 970s are really good cards for the money and theres no point atm to get 980ti ill buy thats when i build a new pc with sli again


----------



## clubbin09

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mattg*
> 
> Would you go 970sli or 980ti allready have the 970 just dont want to deal with problems like microstutter. im on a 27inch 1440p 144htz gsync monitor


i would just get another 970 what brand have you got
ive got 2 asus 970s strix going up for sale very soon


----------



## mattg

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *clubbin09*
> 
> i would just get another 970 what brand have you got


970 strix 4gb

if theres no microstutter a second one might be a good option!


----------



## clubbin09

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *clubbin09*
> 
> i would just get another 970 what brand have you got


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mattg*
> 
> 970 strix 4gb
> 
> if theres no microstutter a second one might be a good option!


what games do you play we have to start there i could sell you a cheap 970 both of the cards about 5 months old


----------



## reev3r

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *saddj001*
> 
> Not quite sure what you mean by this. I used MSI afterburner and started from a standard clock for my card.


Sorry, what I mean is to leave the GPU (the actual graphics processing unit, or core) at the stock speed and increase the frequency of the VRAM only.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *saddj001*
> 
> What sort of voltage do you think is acceptable - and not dangerous? And by VRAM I presume you mean Memory clock? and by GPU you mean Core clock?


I would say just to start out incrementally, increasing by 25mV at a time but not going above the ~85mV that I believe most cards are set to. Not sure if you have a modded BIOS or not, if not then you can't really fry the card.

By VRAM I mean the VRAM, and by GPU I mean GPU... lol I always stick with the actual names of items instead of their colloquial names to prevent confusion, unfortunately it seems that many people no longer know what the components are actually called anymore. The GPU is the processing core of a video card. Many people think the card itself is a GPU, but technically that is not accurate. Same concept with VRAM (Video RAM).

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *saddj001*
> 
> My card isn't hitting any limits except for the Core clock - 1500MHz. Temp is fine, power percentage is 99-100% but that is during benchmarking.
> Thanks for your help, keen to get this baby optimised!


What are you using to monitor all of the parameters of your card? I am interested to know what all of the values are...

You are most welcome! That is what the community is here for, we all help each other out when we can. 

Just to be clear, please do not take my comments in any negative way, I am not a negative, or prideful person, and my responses are not meant to be me coming off as arrogant and superior, I am just sharing information.  I absolutely love to share information, and even more than that, I love being corrected when I say something inaccurate, because as stated, the exchange of information is a fantastic thing to me, especially when I learn something new!


----------



## mattg

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *clubbin09*
> 
> what games do you play we have to start there i could sell you a cheap 970 both of the cards about 5 months old


bioshock, tombraider, bf4 bf3 all them kind of games! what 970 model do you have?


----------



## clubbin09

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mattg*
> 
> bioshock, tombraider, bf4 bf3 all them kind of games! what 970 model do you have?


ive got 2 asus strix 970s both are very good cards 2 cards should play them games fine at 2k
i could sell them cheap i think i want $300 or less but thats up to you


----------



## AngryGoldfish

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *cr4p*
> 
> Well, I guess I can push my 970 a little. But damn, lucky on your cpu clocks and running with it normally.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> "Better than 99% of all results" haha! That cpu clock! What benefit you gain by using two 970 instead of a single 980/980ti?


My 4670K is overclocked to 4.5Ghz. 9000 is an average score for that kind of basic overclock. I could push it further, probably, but I don't see the point.


----------



## gatygun

i'm currently downgrading from 2x 290's towards a 970, my question is what versions are the best for ocing? and which have the best fan solutions?


----------



## Howard098

The 970 Gaming edition did quite well in OC benchmarks. There are people getting almost 1600mhz


----------



## Mr-Dark

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *gatygun*
> 
> i'm currently downgrading from 2x 290's towards a 970, my question is what versions are the best for ocing? and which have the best fan solutions?


Gigabyte GTX 970 G1 the best in OC have the best VRM cooling and for sure the Best air cooler


----------



## zorvalth

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mr-Dark*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *gatygun*
> 
> i'm currently downgrading from 2x 290's towards a 970, my question is what versions are the best for ocing? and which have the best fan solutions?
> 
> 
> 
> Gigabyte GTX 970 G1 the best in OC have the best VRM cooling and for sure the Best air cooler
Click to expand...

Best heatsink and the worst possible fans with extremely stupid, noisy and agressive fan curve. All two fan solutions got almost dead silent fans with ok temps, gigabyte got amazing temps but very noisy.

Sent from my HM NOTE 1LTE using Tapatalk


----------



## Mr-Dark

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *zorvalth*
> 
> Best heatsink and the worst possible fans with extremely stupid, noisy and agressive fan curve. All two fan solutions got almost dead silent fans with ok temps, gigabyte got amazing temps but very noisy.
> 
> Sent from my HM NOTE 1LTE using Tapatalk


You can set the fan profile as you wan i have 2 of them and i cant hear them at all


----------



## reev3r

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *gatygun*
> 
> i'm currently downgrading from 2x 290's towards a 970, my question is what versions are the best for ocing? and which have the best fan solutions?


I cast my vote for the Gigabyte G1 Gaming 970 as well. Not only do the consistently overclock better than the other versions in that price range (and most of the more expensive versions as well), but they stay incredibly cool!

Mine can easily clock up to 1,550MHz, and never exceeds 65℃ even under full load, in any game I have played, this seems to be a pretty common theme among this particular card.

Having been buying graphics cards for the better part of fifteen years now, and I have never experienced such an all around great card. Personally, I attribute this cards awesomeness to the Gigabyte 'GPU Gauntlet' Bunning system. I don't know what exactly it entails, but it is the only difference that I see that could attribute to such a consistent level of great cards...

I have on I'll sell you if interested, as I need to move to a 980Ti after upgrading one of my monitors, and my plan to buy two more of the Acer XB270HU Predator...


----------



## gerpogi

Hello guys does anyone know how to make a custom bios to increase the tdp/power limit for a reference gtx 970?
I have the reference model and it Overclocks very well but the core click should start dropping when it gets to around 65° and up because of the power limit ( maxes at.106..%). Now I do know how to flash the bios, buuuut I have no idea on how to tweak the voltages and stuffvia maxwell bios tweaker .Anyone can help me out?


----------



## Hequaqua

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *reev3r*
> 
> I cast my vote for the Gigabyte G1 Gaming 970 as well. Not only do the consistently overclock better than the other versions in that price range (and most of the more expensive versions as well), but they stay incredibly cool!
> 
> Mine can easily clock up to 1,550MHz, and never exceeds 65℃ even under full load, in any game I have played, this seems to be a pretty common theme among this particular card.
> 
> Having been buying graphics cards for the better part of fifteen years now, and I have never experienced such an all around great card. Personally, I attribute this cards awesomeness to the Gigabyte 'GPU Gauntlet' Bunning system. I don't know what exactly it entails, but it is the only difference that I see that could attribute to such a consistent level of great cards...
> 
> I have on I'll sell you if interested, as I need to move to a 980Ti after upgrading one of my monitors, and my plan to buy two more of the Acer XB270HU Predator...


Cool.....I came from a x300 to HD7750 to R9 270x to MSI GTX970 Gaming. I can easily oc to 1550+/8000+....and my temps stay around 62-63°. I can't speak for every one else's card, but I've had no problems whatsoever. No AUDIBLE coil whine....lol. Temps have always been good. I do have a fairly large case(Corsair 230T) and a lot of air flow. I play several games...mostly BF4. I just finished playing about 3 rounds and it never misses a beat. No perfcaps/no throttling and max temp was 65°(it's a bit warm in my office this afternoon).

Has anyone ran Batman: Arkham Knight with their 970? I have, and it looks amazing. It easily pushes that last 512mb of Vram with no issue at all. I unlocked the max fps, was set to 30. With everything maxed out I get about 58-60fps. With just AA and V-sync...I get about 80. I'm not really into the game(my son's game), but it plays really well. Even with all the "reported" issues. The R9 270x is in his computer, and at release, it had no problems at all.

EDIT: reeV3r here is a link explaining the Gauntlet process:

Gigabyte Gauntlet


----------



## Hequaqua

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *gerpogi*
> 
> Hello guys does anyone know how to make a custom bios to increase the tdp/power limit for a reference gtx 970?
> I have the reference model and it Overclocks very well but the core click should start dropping when it gets to around 65° and up because of the power limit ( maxes at.106..%). Now I do know how to flash the bios, buuuut I have no idea on how to tweak the voltages and stuffvia maxwell bios tweaker .Anyone can help me out?


Try this link....a wealth of info: .
http://www.overclock.net/t/1517316/extract-and-flash-gtx-970-and-980-firmware-zosons-h2o-and-air-custom-bios


----------



## gatygun

Ah thanks for the reactions, i gona search one up locally here.


----------



## Hequaqua

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *zorvalth*
> 
> Its not that much expansive and the whole point is FUN. Anyway I asked for opinion how it looks not how much it will cost


I want one!!!....lol


----------



## zorvalth

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Hequaqua*
> 
> I want one!!!....lol


Thanks,







I will show you guys in a couple weeks the end product, painted balck and msi dragon logo and if there are people who wants i think i can make several of them


----------



## rfarmer

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *zorvalth*
> 
> Thanks,
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I will show you guys in a couple weeks the end product, painted balck and msi dragon logo and if there are people who wants i think i can make several of them


I would be interested for sure, I have a MSI GTX 970 OC. Please let me know if you decide to make more. Oh and I vote for the one with the vrm cutouts.


----------



## battleaxe

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *rfarmer*
> 
> I would be interested for sure, I have a MSI GTX 970 OC. Please let me know if you decide to make more. Oh and I vote for the one with the vrm cutouts.


Agreed. We need some pricing here. How much for a G1 in unfinished aluminum?

I want a polished one.


----------



## reev3r

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Hequaqua*
> 
> Cool.....I came from a x300 to HD7750 to R9 270x to MSI GTX970 Gaming. I can easily oc to 1550+/8000+....and my temps stay around 62-63°. I can't speak for every one else's card, but I've had no problems whatsoever. No AUDIBLE coil whine....lol. Temps have always been good. I do have a fairly large case(Corsair 230T) and a lot of air flow. I play several games...mostly BF4. I just finished playing about 3 rounds and it never misses a beat. No perfcaps/no throttling and max temp was 65°(it's a bit warm in my office this afternoon).
> 
> Has anyone ran Batman: Arkham Knight with their 970? I have, and it looks amazing. It easily pushes that last 512mb of Vram with no issue at all. I unlocked the max fps, was set to 30. With everything maxed out I get about 58-60fps. With just AA and V-sync...I get about 80. I'm not really into the game(my son's game), but it plays really well. Even with all the "reported" issues. The R9 270x is in his computer, and at release, it had no problems at all.
> 
> EDIT: reeV3r here is a link explaining the Gauntlet process:
> 
> Gigabyte Gauntlet


I am curious, you mention that you get ~80FPS with AA and V-Sync, what is the refresh rate of your monitor? I am wondering if V-Sync is somehow not working, as the frame rate with it on should be the same as your panel refresh rate, which is typically 60Hz, 75Hz or 144Hz (these are the most common refresh rates for LCD panels anyway, I am sure there are others out there).

I was just curious about that is all...


----------



## KenjiS

I loved my 970 so much i bought it a friend









970 SLI for the win.. Havnt tweaked my OC much.. they're sitting around 1500 core atm.. Not bad..

Seems my prior issues with SLI are fixed, i loaded up titles i had HUGE issues with and no problems :3


----------



## Hequaqua

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *reev3r*
> 
> I am curious, you mention that you get ~80FPS with AA and V-Sync, what is the refresh rate of your monitor? I am wondering if V-Sync is somehow not working, as the frame rate with it on should be the same as your panel refresh rate, which is typically 60Hz, 75Hz or 144Hz (these are the most common refresh rates for LCD panels anyway, I am sure there are others out there).
> 
> I was just curious about that is all...


I stand corrected.....It was not enable in the control panel.

60fps enabled
80-95 with AA


----------



## TrueLies64

Hi gerpogi,

Try this by Laithan: http://www.overclock.net/t/1544574/gigabyte-gtx-9xx-g1-gaming-h2o-air-bios-tweaking

I have used this as a model to mod my bios. I also have a +195 Mhz overclock (memory and gpu clocks) with Kboost enabled. I can get a solid 68 fps in BF4 with 4K (DSR), AA off and motion blur off. At 1440 I get a solid 98 fps with AA and motion blur off. I have a single Gigabyte GTX 970 G1 Gaming gpu and an i5 2500K overclocked to 4.3 Ghz. My monitor is an X-Star DP2710 tempered glass at 2560 x 1440 resolution with an overclock to 96 Hz.

This bios mod will increase GTX 970 power target to 150%. It worked for me. A warning: be very careful, READ everything more than once, things usually work out well, especially with these cards, however there is always the risk of bricking. At least the G1 has a dual bios, so if you brick one, hopefully you can just switch your cable over and be good to go. Good luck.

Here is a screenshot of GPU-z while playing BF4 with AA and motion blur off at 4k (DSR) and at 1440p, (unsure what happened to GPU Load, Memory Controller Level and Video Engine Load) :


----------



## Someguy316

I made a post on this thread a month ago (post #17661) about a Gigabyte 970 Gaming G1 and how its drivers crashed in GTA V plus my PC shut off while starting up Warframe. I sent the card for an RMA as Amazon recommended that before requesting a return but Gigabyte returned it saying there was no issues found. It still has the same issues so I'm thinking of trying this: https://forums.geforce.com/default/topic/784294/geforce-900-series/boost-feature-causes-gtx-970-980-instability-in-low-utilisation-situations/post/4349438/#4349438

If I tweak the BIOS' voltage settings, am I editing new BIOS and flashing them on or am I just tweaking the settings that are already on the card? Not sure if it voids the warranty or something for the card either and I'm still waiting on a follow up from Gigabyte.


----------



## moccor

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Someguy316*
> 
> I made a post on this thread a month ago (post #17661) about a Gigabyte 970 Gaming G1 and how its drivers crashed in GTA V plus my PC shut off while starting up Warframe. I sent the card for an RMA as Amazon recommended that before requesting a return but Gigabyte returned it saying there was no issues found. It still has the same issues so I'm thinking of trying this: https://forums.geforce.com/default/topic/784294/geforce-900-series/boost-feature-causes-gtx-970-980-instability-in-low-utilisation-situations/post/4349438/#4349438
> 
> If I tweak the BIOS' voltage settings, am I editing new BIOS and flashing them on or am I just tweaking the settings that are already on the card? Not sure if it voids the warranty or something for the card either and I'm still waiting on a follow up from Gigabyte.


GTA 5 has always crashed for me on my GTX 970 randomly. That actually reminds me that I should just ask for a refund or something, its bs how many problems that game has had. For example, trying to update or download the game? Nah it won't work, it'll start and stop, over and over. However if you use a proxy, it downloads perfectly fine and updates fine. Sometime's I'd get 2 hours, sometime's I'd get 10 minutes. Completely random game with instability (mind you this was at stock and below 60C)


----------



## gatygun

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Someguy316*
> 
> I made a post on this thread a month ago (post #17661) about a Gigabyte 970 Gaming G1 and how its drivers crashed in GTA V plus my PC shut off while starting up Warframe. I sent the card for an RMA as Amazon recommended that before requesting a return but Gigabyte returned it saying there was no issues found. It still has the same issues so I'm thinking of trying this: https://forums.geforce.com/default/topic/784294/geforce-900-series/boost-feature-causes-gtx-970-980-instability-in-low-utilisation-situations/post/4349438/#4349438
> 
> If I tweak the BIOS' voltage settings, am I editing new BIOS and flashing them on or am I just tweaking the settings that are already on the card? Not sure if it voids the warranty or something for the card either and I'm still waiting on a follow up from Gigabyte.


To be honest, i would just return it and buy a new one somewhere else.


----------



## hurricane28

Just return the card and get an MSI 970 gaming 4g instead would my advice. Why bother with a card that doesnt work out of the box in the first place.


----------



## Someguy316

Yeah, that's what I'm probably going to have to finally do; thanks anyways.


----------



## zaodrze244

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Someguy316*
> 
> Yeah, that's what I'm probably going to have to finally do; thanks anyways.


If your PC to shut off a power supply is to blame and not the GPU. I had a similar problem with the previous power supply where my computer to shut down in the "3dmark ice strom"

diagnosis that you put in terms of graphics card is the confirmation.

sorry for my poor English I use a translator.


----------



## Someguy316

Yeah, I figure it could be the power supply being old but it does it while loading into Warframe and not during gmaeplay which I can't test. Also, it handles GTAV until the driver crashes and 30 minutes of Heaven / Valley, maxed out Metro LL was fine for a while too. Guess I'll try out a 3DMark benchmark.


----------



## zaodrze244

this is fantastic PSU http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16817438017&cm_re=evga_750w-_-17-438-017-_-Product


----------



## Someguy316

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *zaodrze244*
> 
> this is fantastic PSU http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16817438017&cm_re=evga_750w-_-17-438-017-_-Product


Nice; isn't this the Super Flower PSU? I think my brother actually bought one of those or the 850w one before he dumped the 970 on me since it kept giving him the GTA V issues too. I wouldn't mind trying out a Super Flower PSU but the Zalman was good while it lasted if it is the main issue.

Oh, looks like this model is newer.


----------



## zaodrze244

you could try to lower the clock speed of the GPU in the MSI Afterburner. This can solve the problems of GTA 5. You could also move the sliders "POWER LIMIT" and "Core Voltage" by the end of the right.

now I have a superflower 1000W platinum and fan yet never spin (ECO MODE). this is called a high efficiency power supply. I measured my PC gets a 600W from the wall.


----------



## AngryGoldfish

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *moccor*
> 
> GTA 5 has always crashed for me on my GTX 970 randomly. That actually reminds me that I should just ask for a refund or something, its bs how many problems that game has had. For example, trying to update or download the game? Nah it won't work, it'll start and stop, over and over. However if you use a proxy, it downloads perfectly fine and updates fine. Sometime's I'd get 2 hours, sometime's I'd get 10 minutes. Completely random game with instability (mind you this was at stock and below 60C)


GTA V has crashed for me since I started playing the game on day 1. I have a G1 Gaming 970. I've had a ticket open with Rockstar since May. Although I haven't tested it thoroughly, I reinstalled the game on to a brand-new SSD. I played a 3-hour session on Sunday without any crashes. I'm doubtful it's fixed it, but it would be amazing if it has. Apparently for others the only way to fix the crash was to underclock their cards. But I was already in possession of the card for months before this issue arose. What are Gigabyte or my retailer going to say when I ask for an RMA? Even if they did test the card on GTA V to see whether it's borked, the chances of it happening to them as well is small. Plus it can take anywhere from 3 minutes to 3 hours to discover the error. They'll just tell there's nothing wrong with it and claim I'm trying to return a bad overclocker.

The crash is the D3D error code and used to occur only during loading screens, which suggests there was a low utilization issue at play. But then it started happening during heist missions or in freemode randomly. That tells me it's something else entirely. I've tried the original BIOS, modified BIOS, overclocks, no overclocks, a massive array of different in-game settings, etc. None of it worked. The game is just incredibly unstable.


----------



## Someguy316

I tried the 3DMark demo benchmarks and it did shut off the PC during the Ice Storm part. So that was the issue with Warframe but I'm done with GTA V now anyways. I just wish I didn't need to replace my monitor at this time now that I could use a new PSU. Thanks for the help everyone.


----------



## battleaxe

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Someguy316*
> 
> I tried the 3DMark demo benchmarks and it did shut off the PC during the Ice Storm part. So that was the issue with Warframe but I'm done with GTA V now anyways. I just wish I didn't need to replace my monitor at this time now that I could use a new PSU. Thanks for the help everyone.


shut off the PC...? You sure your PSU isn't bad?

Edit: my bad, you already mentioned that...


----------



## Vrbaa

Is there any Bios with increased Power Limit and stock voltage, not 1.262V


----------



## zaodrze244

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Someguy316*
> 
> I tried the 3DMark demo benchmarks and it did shut off the PC during the Ice Storm part. So that was the issue with Warframe but I'm done with GTA V now anyways. I just wish I didn't need to replace my monitor at this time now that I could use a new PSU. Thanks for the help everyone.


You need to change the power supply. This will solve your problems as my resolve.


----------



## volegradele

HI,just got my new ASUS GTX 970 Strix,without modding BIOS I got +220 core and +600 mem.!
Has anyone got a modded BIOS for my card,ASUS GTX 970 STRIX OC 4 GB??
1548/2079 MHz


----------



## Vrbaa

Hi all, is there any Bios with increased Power Limit and stock voltage 1.21V for G1?


----------



## m0n4rch

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Vrbaa*
> 
> Hi all, is there any Bios with increased Power Limit and stock voltage 1.21V for G1?


You can make it yourself. It's simple. Take a look at this thread: http://www.overclock.net/t/1522651/disable-boost-and-bake-in-max-game-stable-clocks-for-maxwell
There are 2 pics that explain what is what in the power table. You need to change TDP, max power limit, and increase power draw on the peg rails as well, depending on the wattage you want. If you want 300W for example, change def and max TDP values to 300W (300000 mW). Then change max power limit to 300W as well. Then calculate if the card can pull the given wattage trough pcie and peg connectors, if not increase the wattage on peg connectors. I have 90W on the 6-pin, 170W on the 8-pin for 310W.

I can edit the bios for you if you want. Just upload it and tell me how much W you want.


----------



## AngryGoldfish

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *volegradele*
> 
> HI,just got my new ASUS GTX 970 Strix,without modding BIOS I got +220 core and +600 mem.!
> Has anyone got a modded BIOS for my card,ASUS GTX 970 STRIX OC 4 GB??
> 1548/2079 MHz


What do you need a modded BIOS for exactly? What kind of modifications do you need?


----------



## blaze2210

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *AngryGoldfish*
> 
> What do you need a modded BIOS for exactly? What kind of modifications do you need?


Quote:


> Hi all, is there any Bios with *increased Power Limit and stock voltage 1.21V* for G1?


----------



## AngryGoldfish

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *blaze2210*


Emmm... his card is a Strix. Am I missing something here?


----------



## blaze2210

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *AngryGoldfish*
> 
> Emmm... his card is a Strix. Am I missing something here?


The post says the BIOS is needed for the G1....


----------



## AngryGoldfish

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *blaze2210*
> 
> The post says the BIOS is needed for the G1....


I replied to this message regarding a Strix BIOS:

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *volegradele*
> 
> HI,just got my new ASUS GTX 970 Strix,without modding BIOS I got +220 core and +600 mem.!
> Has anyone got a modded BIOS for my card,ASUS GTX 970 STRIX OC 4 GB??
> 1548/2079 MHz


I see no G1 mentioned anywhere. Are you getting comments mixed up?


----------



## gatygun

I decided to not get the windforce one, because i wanted to have a silent version that puts the fans off in games where it isn't needed. So i got the msi gaming version.

I must say i'm impressed by the card. I get way more fps then my 290 in games, the lows also are far higher then with amd. Specially witcher 3 plays like a charm atm, while with the 290 it was simple not really solid playable.

Ryse also got a lot fps increase on the lows. I sometimes would drop into the 30's, now it stays on the 60 fps range.

Really happy so far.

I started to overclock a little bit, but honestly it's different then with amd. Can i just drop the voltage on +87 and power limit on 110% without risks?

Because the moment i turn the voltage upwards from zero the drivers starts to crash in 3dmark, kinda weird tho.

what temps do i want to keep the card below? on my 290's it was 80c on the gpu side, what is it with this 970?

I tried on +0mv, 110% power limit 225 core and 450 memory and it works perfectly fine so far. I also got a higher score then my 1225/1650 290 gave me which is nice as the temps where simple not doable at all on that 290 with a 100% fan profile. This card doesn't break a sweat.

Also can i be added towards the club. here's my proof:


----------



## blaze2210

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *AngryGoldfish*
> 
> I see no G1 mentioned anywhere. Are you getting comments mixed up?


Looks like it - my fault.... A couple similar requests on the same page got mixed up.


----------



## AngryGoldfish

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *blaze2210*
> 
> Looks like it - my fault.... A couple similar requests on the same page got mixed up.


No worries, mate.


----------



## blaze2210

For the Strix card: I'm pretty sure someone has posted a modded BIOS for it in here. It would be quite a few pages back, IIRC. Luckily, that's where the search function comes in handy....


----------



## kl6mk6

Got my new 24/7 OC tuned in. Took a few hours of tweaking, but I'm very happy with it.

4790K 4.8GHz
SLI EVGA SC 970 1493.4MHz/8120MHz
120% TDP



http://www.3dmark.com/3dm/8208511 - 19171
Valley Extreme - 5259


Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


----------



## gatygun

So i tested around a bit and played around got 14k graphical score in 3dmark.

I came form 1x 290's for a few months and from 2x 290's for another month and i must say, this is just amazing how smooth everything is now with this 970. Specially witcher 3, and ryse. Buttersmooth, way higher lower framerates and even a higher top. Settings hardly make a dent into the performance of the card.

Also the driver directly installed my monitor correct. I'm happy as hell right now. My final stable OC was 210/550 so that's solid for sure and should push it past 980 performance.


----------



## volegradele

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *AngryGoldfish*
> 
> What do you need a modded BIOS for exactly? What kind of modifications do you need?


Found what I was looking for,but I get more score without modded BIOS in 3D Mark 13 then with modded one!


Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


----------



## AngryGoldfish

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *volegradele*
> 
> Found what I was looking for,but I get more score without modded BIOS in 3D Mark 13 then with modded one!
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


Yeah, so do I. I'm currently using a modified BIOS to better stabilise my overclock, not to hit higher numbers. This forum is obsessed with modifying BIOS'. It's kind of ridiculous really. Sometimes it's necessary, mostly it's not.


----------



## blaze2210

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *AngryGoldfish*
> 
> Yeah, so do I. I'm currently using a modified BIOS to better stabilise my overclock, not to hit higher numbers. This forum is obsessed with modifying BIOS'. It's kind of ridiculous really. Sometimes it's necessary, mostly it's not.


The main problem is that the term "modded BIOS" somehow became a universal term for the potential changes that can be made. Then, people got the misconception (with the help of some other members) that modding the BIOS is a necessary thing. I personally find it funny when people are running a modded BIOS, then complain about a driver crashing or a game being unstable. Silly people....


----------



## moccor

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *blaze2210*
> 
> The main problem is that the term "modded BIOS" somehow became a universal term for the potential changes that can be made. Then, people got the misconception (with the help of some other members) that modding the BIOS is a necessary thing. I personally find it funny when people are running a modded BIOS, then complain about a driver crashing or a game being unstable. Silly people....


+1. I use it simply cuz I prefer to lower voltages than raise them. Running a undervolted 970 and i7 4790K.


----------



## trihy

Guys, anyone found a good testing tool for 970 OC?

Firestrike and 3dmark run without problems, but on games is different.

I can run 1600 stable on benchmarks.

Trying lots of games, really really stable is around 1520mhz. And still getting some green flashes on GTA V, that Im not sure if it´s the game, the gpu or the gpu vram...


----------



## blaze2210

Games are the best testing tool. Benchmarks can hint at whether or not you're stable, but ultimately, the games are going to be the best test. You can be stable through hours of Valley/Heaven/Firestrike, then crash after 30 mins in Far Cry 3 or Crysis 3.


----------



## blaze2210

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *moccor*
> 
> +1. I use it simply cuz I prefer to lower voltages than raise them. Running a undervolted 970 and i7 4790K.


That's an effective BIOS mod, especially since that's a task that can't be done through OC software.


----------



## AngryGoldfish

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *blaze2210*
> 
> The main problem is that the term "modded BIOS" somehow became a universal term for the potential changes that can be made. Then, people got the misconception (with the help of some other members) that modding the BIOS is a necessary thing. I personally find it funny when people are running a modded BIOS, then complain about a driver crashing or a game being unstable. Silly people....


This is true. With that said, I've had instability in games that some claimed were due to my modified BIOS and/or overclock. After flashing the original BIOS and removing all overclocks, the crash still occurred. I'm referring to the GTA V D3D error that occurs every time I play the game.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *moccor*
> 
> +1. I use it simply cuz I prefer to lower voltages than raise them. Running a undervolted 970 and i7 4790K.


Yeah, I've seen a few people do this and it makes a lot of sense. I don't feel the 970 needs it since it's already such a low powered and cool GPU, but it'll obviously increase its lifespan and reduce noise from the fans. You could have an almost whisper quiet system under load.


----------



## TopicClocker

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *gatygun*
> 
> So i tested around a bit and played around got 14k graphical score in 3dmark.
> 
> I came form 1x 290's for a few months and from 2x 290's for another month and i must say, this is just amazing how smooth everything is now with this 970. Specially witcher 3, and ryse. Buttersmooth, way higher lower framerates and even a higher top. Settings hardly make a dent into the performance of the card.
> 
> Also the driver directly installed my monitor correct. I'm happy as hell right now. My final stable OC was 210/550 so that's solid for sure and should push it past 980 performance.


Great to hear you#re having a good experience!









It sounds like your memory is clocking really well!

Does anyone know how many of the MSI cards still come with Samsung memory?


----------



## trihy

Thanks, but, the problem is... there is any reference game that 970 wont like with too much OC?

I remember was 100% stable on all games, bf4, crysis 3, every single game.

Then, I´d noticed some artifacts on project cars, just on the tunnels walls. No other game/bench showed any problem. And, obviously, after lowering gpu core speed, problem was solved.

So, pretty much impossible to think it´s 100% stable.


----------



## kl6mk6

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *trihy*
> 
> Guys, anyone found a good testing tool for 970 OC?
> 
> Firestrike and 3dmark run without problems, but on games is different.
> 
> I can run 1600 stable on benchmarks.
> 
> Trying lots of games, really really stable is around 1520mhz. And still getting some green flashes on GTA V, that Im not sure if it´s the game, the gpu or the gpu vram...


I prefer valley or heaven on highest default settings in the resolution you normally game in. Let it run for an hour and see if it's still happy. Also, you can use OCCT, it will really push your cards limits, plus it has an error check tool that really helped me with my memory setting.


----------



## blaze2210

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *trihy*
> 
> Thanks, but, the problem is... there is any reference game that 970 wont like with too much OC?
> 
> I remember was 100% stable on all games, bf4, crysis 3, every single game.
> 
> Then, I´d noticed some artifacts on project cars, just on the tunnels walls. No other game/bench showed any problem. And, obviously, after lowering gpu core speed, problem was solved.
> 
> So, pretty much impossible to think it´s 100% stable.


When you encounter that behavior, then it's time for more fine-tuning. Not all games use resources the same way, so it's entirely possible that a game could uncover instabilities that another game didn't. For example, my OC was stable for Far Cry 3, but got instabilities in Crysis 3. When you're stable in every game you play, then you're actually stable. Instability is instability, no matter which way you look at it.


----------



## Mr-Dark

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *trihy*
> 
> Thanks, but, the problem is... there is any reference game that 970 wont like with too much OC?
> 
> I remember was 100% stable on all games, bf4, crysis 3, every single game.
> 
> Then, I´d noticed some artifacts on project cars, just on the tunnels walls. No other game/bench showed any problem. And, obviously, after lowering gpu core speed, problem was solved.
> 
> So, pretty much impossible to think it´s 100% stable.


I would say the witcher 3 Ultra &No vsync and 2k DSR is the best for OC stability also Farcry 4 at the same setting good


----------



## trihy

Thanks for all the replies. I´ll try with fc4 to see how it goes.

And later witch3.

Still find almost impossible to get more than 1530mhz really stable.

Anyone running at 1550+ stable with decent voltage?


----------



## gatygun

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *moccor*
> 
> +1. I use it simply cuz I prefer to lower voltages than raise them. Running a undervolted 970 and i7 4790K.


Undervolting a card is only interesting if you want to reduce the heat output, and frankly a 970 has zero heat issue's. If they where 290's / or 390's i could understand it if you wanted to keep stuff cool.
Also +87 / + 10% power limit is hardly going to tax that card even on top of it.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TopicClocker*
> 
> Great to hear you#re having a good experience!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It sounds like your memory is clocking really well!
> 
> Does anyone know how many of the MSI cards still come with Samsung memory?


No clue about the memory, but mine has samsung memory, maybe that's why it clocks so well.

But yea, i had lots of issue's with the amd cards. the drivers are simple not very good for slower cpu's that's for sure. I had for example in bf4 fps as low as 43 fps at times with this 970 rock solid 70+ fps. Ryse from 35>60+ same goes for witcher 3 in city's and dying light got a massive increasement from 32 fps lows > 65 fps lows.

Not only that but lesser tearing, lesser stuttering in games specially in city's. It just all works way more better. Also higher visual settings with more fps in many games.

I originally didn't wanted to go the nvidia route tho, as i sold my 290's to a mate for 500 euro's i was basically looking for a single gpu again. But another mate of mine loaned me his 980 for a few hours and i tested all my games in it. I was shocked at how well the games runned with it. As i didn't found it worth to invest 500 in a 980, i saw that 970's could get the same speeds ( his 980 was stock ) for pretty much half that. So i picked a 970 up and frankly best buy i never did.

I also wanted to stream already for a long time, but obs and other streaming solutions simple didn't work. It drained my cpu way to much performance wise, gvr ( amd's shadowplay ) never ever worked at all. I'm trying out shadow play now, and not only the quality is better then i ever was capable of streaming with. I got zero stuttering or other problems that i had with obs when streaming. Streaming now for a few hours smite and it works like a charm.

I loved my 580 but it's 1,5gb of v-ram simple didn't pan out anymore, moved to amd. but frankly i will stick with nvidia for a while now.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *trihy*
> 
> Thanks, but, the problem is... there is any reference game that 970 wont like with too much OC?
> 
> I remember was 100% stable on all games, bf4, crysis 3, every single game.
> 
> Then, I´d noticed some artifacts on project cars, just on the tunnels walls. No other game/bench showed any problem. And, obviously, after lowering gpu core speed, problem was solved.
> 
> So, pretty much impossible to think it´s 100% stable.


Overclocking always takes time, specially with testing. There is not a benchmark you can run for a hour or so that figures out if your overclock is stable or not.

The only way to get a rock solid stable overclock is by testing it for many weeks in long gameplay sessions with many different games.

It takes me about a hour mostly to push my starting clocks forwards where i don't directly see artifacts. then the first day i scale my settings slowlee back when i see artifacts in games, and this continou's over weeks. Until i hit a point where i never have to do it again and then i tune the settings a bit more down which results in a rock solid stable overclock.

If you want to have a fast and stable overclock the only way to do that is by overclocking your gpu and see when artifacts come forwards, then play some game and see if it stays stable for a few hours. Then clock the gpu and memory back drastically like from 210/550 > 160 / 400 and you know you probably hit a stable overclock.

But to get the max out of your card, patience is the most needed thing


----------



## moccor

Well the undervolting is mostly due to me preferring lower temps and silence, but also cuz my EVGA Hadron case has a 500w PSU and this special EVGA PSU isn't as good with cooling as a SFX PSU, so the lower volts around helps keep everything cooler. I know the GPU doesn't need it, but even if it doesn't lower the temps of the GPU, its less stressful on the PSU


----------



## trihy

@gatygun you are right, patience is the only way to a stable oc.

But I'd been running my oc for months. Since I saw a no go beyond 1520, didnt try more for months. I though now there could be newer way to test, but it's the same old thing, games and games.. and games









Still wonder how good the card seems to run at 1580, but after months of stable, a newer game prove me wrong.

Now Im more for max reasonable oc and some undervolt. Looks like the best combo for this card. Increasing voltage dont seem to be a game changer for this card.

What I was trying to say.. is that when oc is almost stable, is really hard to find artifacts. Like I said before, a tunnel from project cars, a tower of assassins creed, just one! The whole game worked perfectly but one tower!


----------



## JoeDirt

*(Updated 8/17/2015)* NVFLash certificate checks bypassed v5.227: (Works in Windows 10)
*X64 Download Here*

*(Updated 8/17/2015)* NVFLash certificate checks bypassed v5.227: (Works in Windows 10)
*X86 Download Here*


----------



## moccor

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *JoeDirt*
> 
> *(Updated 8/17/2015)* NVFLash certificate checks bypassed v5.227: (Works in Windows 10)
> *X64 Download Here*
> 
> *(Updated 8/17/2015)* NVFLash certificate checks bypassed v5.227: (Works in Windows 10)
> *X86 Download Here*


I haven't kept up with the Windows 10 and GTX 970 problems, but I know most (*a lot?) had problems with their modded BIOS on W10. Does reflashing the BIOS with this fix those problems or was that fixed a different way? I haven't had any problems but I play mostly LoL


----------



## Mr-Dark

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *moccor*
> 
> I haven't kept up with the Windows 10 and GTX 970 problems, but I know most (*a lot?) had problems with their modded BIOS on W10. Does reflashing the BIOS with this fix those problems or was that fixed a different way? I haven't had any problems but I play mostly LoL


Win10 problem ? like what ?

I believe modded bios should work under any OS if modded in the right way!


----------



## moccor

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mr-Dark*
> 
> Win10 problem ? like what ?
> 
> I believe modded bios should work under any OS if modded in the right way!


Tried finding it but Idk where the posts are, its possible it is just the Windows 10 Nvidia driver causing problems with the BIOS and not the OS. I just remember reading some posts from some people having problems with it when they upgraded. I'll run Heaven and see how my overclock is.

Edit: well I see my core clock won't lower, so that alone is showing a problem somewhere, probably the driver. Idling at 1177Mhz


----------



## Mr-Dark

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *moccor*
> 
> Tried finding it but Idk where the posts are, its possible it is just the Windows 10 Nvidia driver causing problems with the BIOS and not the OS. I just remember reading some posts from some people having problems with it when they upgraded. I'll run Heaven and see how my overclock is.
> 
> Edit: well I see my core clock won't lower, so that alone is showing a problem somewhere, probably the driver. Idling at 1177Mhz


970 SLI + Win10 here no problem and the card IDLE st low clock

keep in mind if your screen 120hz the card will not IDLE at low clock


----------



## moccor

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mr-Dark*
> 
> 970 SLI + Win10 here no problem and the card IDLE st low clock
> 
> keep in mind if your screen 120hz the card will not IDLE at low clock


It's due to running Shadowplay. When I turn it off it downclocks to 125Mhz. I don't think its always ran so high with shadowplay enabled though, so its probably something that needs to be fixed (also running shadow record)


----------



## trihy

I was flashing bios with older version on windows 10 with no apparent problems.

Just flashed again with the newer one, also, no problems.


----------



## blaze2210

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mr-Dark*
> 
> 970 SLI + Win10 here no problem and the card IDLE st low clock
> 
> keep in mind if your screen 120hz the card will not IDLE at low clock


It has to be something else, my ASUS monitor is at 120hz, and my 970 is currently sitting at 962.7mhz. It still idles fine at 144hz also. Do you have the Power Management Mode in the Nvidia Control Panel set to Adaptive?


----------



## Mr-Dark

Quote:


> It has to be something else, my ASUS monitor is at 120hz, and my 970 is currently sitting at 962.7mhz. It still idles fine at 144hz also. Do you have the Power Management Mode in the Nvidia Control Panel set to Adaptive?


I believe the true IDLE clock is 135mhz for 60hz screen

But since you have 120hz screen 930mhz is normal


----------



## blaze2210

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mr-Dark*
> 
> I believe the true IDLE clock is 135mhz for 60hz screen
> 
> But since you have 120hz screen 930mhz is normal


I also have 3 monitors (the other 2 are at 60hz), and I currently have a few Chrome tabs open, along with a video paying in VLC. So not exactly idle....









And to answer a potential question: I'm currently running a stock BIOS.


----------



## Mr-Dark

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *blaze2210*
> 
> I also have 3 monitors (the other 2 are at 60hz), and I currently have a few Chrome tabs open, along with a video paying in VLC. So not exactly idle....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And to answer a potential question: I'm currently running a stock BIOS.


3 monitors 120hz +60hz my bad using single 1080p 60hz with my 970s loool


----------



## r0l4n

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kl6mk6*
> 
> Got my new 24/7 OC tuned in. Took a few hours of tweaking, but I'm very happy with it.
> 
> 4790K 4.8GHz
> SLI EVGA SC 970 1493.4MHz/8120MHz
> 120% TDP
> 
> 
> 
> http://www.3dmark.com/3dm/8208511 - 19171
> Valley Extreme - 5259
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


We've got a very similar setup, and 3D Mark score







I keep the clocks of the 970s a notch lower though, with the stock bios and stock voltages I don't trust them 24/7 gaming stable any higher than 1475.

http://www.3dmark.com/3dm/8233046


----------



## reev3r

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mr-Dark*
> 
> keep in mind if your screen 120hz the card will not IDLE at low clock


144Hz display here and no issues at all, idles down just fine.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *moccor*
> 
> It's due to running Shadowplay. When I turn it off it downclocks to 125Mhz. I don't think its always ran so high with shadowplay enabled though, so its probably something that needs to be fixed (also running shadow record)


ShadowPlay doesn't seem to affect my idle clocks, no change for me with it enabled.


----------



## Mr-Dark

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *reev3r*
> 
> 144Hz display here and no issues at all, idles down just fine.
> ShadowPlay doesn't seem to affect my idle clocks, no change for me with it enabled.


so your card IDLE @135mhz with 144hz screen ?

that's sound good im getting new screen soon 144hz for sure


----------



## moccor

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *reev3r*
> 
> ShadowPlay doesn't seem to affect my idle clocks, no change for me with it enabled.


Weird, I may just have to do a complete fresh uninstall and install with DDU. I did the "clean install" from the driver but maybe that's not enough due to going from Windows 8.1 to 10


----------



## blaze2210

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *moccor*
> 
> Weird, I may just have to do a complete fresh uninstall and install with DDU. I did the "clean install" from the driver but maybe that's not enough due to going from Windows 8.1 to 10


Win10 shouldn't be affecting your BIOS mods, unless it was sitting on the edge of stability before. I only went back to the stock BIOS since I haven't been gaming as much these days.

I looked back and can't seem to find details on the issue you're having. Can you clarify for me?


----------



## reev3r

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *moccor*
> 
> Weird, I may just have to do a complete fresh uninstall and install with DDU. I did the "clean install" from the driver but maybe that's not enough due to going from Windows 8.1 to 10


Yeah, with software you just never know. :-(

I came from 7 to 10, and manually updated my driver with a clean install, which worked fine for me, but given the goofiness of Win10, and the random issues seem to be having, you just never know.


----------



## kl6mk6

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *r0l4n*
> 
> We've got a very similar setup, and 3D Mark score
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I keep the clocks of the 970s a notch lower though, with the stock bios and stock voltages I don't trust them 24/7 gaming stable any higher than 1475.
> 
> http://www.3dmark.com/3dm/8233046


----------



## greasemonky89

Anyone have low min scores on heaven? . I get great average and max scores but a low 19fps score which doesnt make sense. This is the extreme test. I have no problems gaming just notice that when benchmark testing.

Sent from my SM-N900T using Tapatalk


----------



## Performer81

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *greasemonky89*
> 
> Anyone have low min scores on heaven? . I get great average and max scores but a low 19fps score which doesnt make sense. This is the extreme test. I have no problems gaming just notice that when benchmark testing.
> 
> Sent from my SM-N900T using Tapatalk


Just let that bench run for a while before you bress "benchmark"


----------



## dajupe

Asus strix 970 is so silent even on full load, I can't even hear it.


----------



## gatygun

Yea same here with the gaming msi model. It's heavily oc'ed. Yet i can't hear it make any sound.


----------



## Enzo88

I am waiting my 970 g1 gaming to come! After 5 years of 4870 i can change my gpu LOL


----------



## gatygun

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Enzo88*
> 
> I am waiting my 970 g1 gaming to come! After 5 years of 4870 i can change my gpu LOL


I just got mine a few days ago. The card is a beast really. you gona love it. Also try out shadowplay if you like recording. Works so incredible smooth and well.


----------



## moccor

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *reev3r*
> 
> Yeah, with software you just never know. :-(
> 
> I came from 7 to 10, and manually updated my driver with a clean install, which worked fine for me, but given the goofiness of Win10, and the random issues seem to be having, you just never know.


Did a uninstall with DDU and it fixed my issue. I guess others just had to do the same, downclocks to 135Mhz as it should now. 6.5% idle TDP usage VS 20% when it idled at 1177Mhz or whatever I said previously
Edit: Nevermind, "allow desktop capture" was turned off. I guess it was never truly downclocking even on 8.1? Idk, oh well, I like having desktop capture enabled and I assume those with cards that do downclock with shadowplay don't have it enabled.


----------



## EthanKing

I submited a request to join the club but as I am on my mobile I have no Gpu-Z validation

Sent from my GT-I8200N using Tapatalk


----------



## Lantian

upgraded from my Gainward 670 to MSI 970 gaming,was debating long if i want to go sli/780/970, in the end i am so happy with the decision of going single 970, it is a beast, even more so than my 670 was to 560ti before it, can't wait to get my new psu so that i can oc it and see how far it goes


----------



## gatygun

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Lantian*
> 
> upgraded from my Gainward 670 to MSI 970 gaming,was debating long if i want to go sli/780/970, in the end i am so happy with the decision of going single 970, it is a beast, even more so than my 670 was to 560ti before it, can't wait to get my new psu so that i can oc it and see how far it goes


Gz mate, that's a fairly big upgrade indeed. These gpu's overclock very well and are still cold and silence.


----------



## Lantian

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *gatygun*
> 
> Gz mate, that's a fairly big upgrade indeed. These gpu's overclock very well and are still cold and silence.


thx, yeah am thinking i probably wont have to mount my accelero hybrid on the 970, looks like it already has enough cooling


----------



## gatygun

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Lantian*
> 
> thx, yeah am thinking i probably wont have to mount my accelero hybrid on the 970, looks like it already has enough cooling


Yea i came of a 3 fan 290, which i oc'ed obviously. But those are much more hot and give so much more sound in comparison towards this card. It also was a pain to keep my room cool now with the hot weather.

I was worried with this card that the 2 fan solution was holding it back, but frankly thing hardly gets hot at all, and the fans you simple won't even notice when they run or not. Was totally suprised when i tested the card out first. And then the performance way better then what my 290's gave on low fps, also games run way more smoother now.


----------



## Someguy316

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *zaodrze244*
> 
> You need to change the power supply. This will solve your problems as my resolve.


That did the trick; installed a new PSU yesterday and no issues so far on Warframe or the Ice Storm 3DMark benchmark.


----------



## zaodrze244

great news. I'm glad I could've helped.

this does not mean that your old power supply is broken. just the current generation of hardware will not work with it properly.


----------



## Vrbaa

Now with Windows 10 and SSD games can utillize over 4GB graphic VRAM on my GTX970. I don't know if it is SSD pagefile, RAM memory and how all of that communicate together and how it is used for graphic memory, but now games, especially Shadow of Mordor with high res texture pack used more than 5GB VRAM on my GTX 970 G1, and now it is buttery smooth WITHOUT any type of micro-stuttering! I'm soooo happy! This isn't case with Windows 8.1 where the top was 3.5GB-4GB VRAM. Here is link for screenshots - http://postimg.org/gallery/md2wsxcu/

Guys please say something about this. Has anyone had similar experience?


----------



## rfarmer

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Vrbaa*
> 
> Now with Windows 10 and SSD games can utillize over 4GB graphic VRAM on my GTX970. I don't know if it is SSD pagefile, RAM memory and how all of that communicate together and how it is used for graphic memory, but now games, especially Shadow of Mordor with high res texture pack used more than 5GB VRAM on my GTX 970 G1, and now it is buttery smooth WITHOUT any type of micro-stuttering! I'm soooo happy! This isn't case with Windows 8.1 where the top was 3.5GB-4GB VRAM. Here is link for screenshots - http://postimg.org/gallery/md2wsxcu/
> 
> Guys please say something about this. Has anyone had similar experience?


I will have to give that a try, I didn't install the high res textures on Shadow of Mordor because of the vram requirements. I have 16gb of system memory, would be awesome if Win 10 will use some of that for graphics as needed.


----------



## Hequaqua

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Vrbaa*
> 
> Now with Windows 10 and SSD games can utillize over 4GB graphic VRAM on my GTX970. I don't know if it is SSD pagefile, RAM memory and how all of that communicate together and how it is used for graphic memory, but now games, especially Shadow of Mordor with high res texture pack used more than 5GB VRAM on my GTX 970 G1, and now it is buttery smooth WITHOUT any type of micro-stuttering! I'm soooo happy! This isn't case with Windows 8.1 where the top was 3.5GB-4GB VRAM. Here is link for screenshots - http://postimg.org/gallery/md2wsxcu/
> 
> Guys please say something about this. Has anyone had similar experience?


I agree. Batman: Arkham Knight is one game that I have that will use the full 4gb of Vram without any issue at all.


----------



## moccor

Another user which I forget the name of, recorded and posted links to his youtube of multiple games showing this very info over a month ago and many people weren't believing it lol. But it is in fact true, the full 4GB works fine on Windows 10


----------



## Vrbaa

Guys I'm talking about VRAM usage usage above 4GB. See the screenshots? Now it combinate something, something... I don't know. Also tested Far Cry 4 1440p DSR plus 8XMSAA and it used up to 4600MB of graphic VRAM.
That screenshots in my post above you can see currently alocated pagefile while gaming.


----------



## blaze2210

You're all talking about the same thing....Another user has posted videos of the same behavior quite some time ago. I've experienced the same thing.


----------



## GeneO

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *moccor*
> 
> Another user which I forget the name of, recorded and posted links to his youtube of multiple games showing this very info over a month ago and many people weren't believing it lol. But it is in fact true, the full 4GB works fine on Windows 10


Maybe compressed memory? I haven't read up on it enough yet to know if it is available for graphics memory. Probably is not pageable..


----------



## Performer81

I just removed the stupid plastic cover of my 970 phantom because i saw that in a review. Temps now only reach low 70s instead of high 70s, it looks better and my side fan can do better work also.


----------



## Vrbaa

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *GeneO*
> 
> Maybe compressed memory? I haven't read up on it enough yet to know if it is available for graphics memory. Probably is not pageable..


And how do we know?


----------



## hertz9753

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Vrbaa*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *GeneO*
> 
> Maybe compressed memory? I haven't read up on it enough yet to know if it is available for graphics memory. Probably is not pageable..
> 
> 
> 
> And how do we know?
Click to expand...

We know that you are running Win10 and just like Win10 you are young.


----------



## mardon

What frames are people getting on GTA 5? With my settings I used to get between 46-60 which I was happy with. Now since the patch I'm 24-30 and changing the settings doesn't seem to have helped. Is this the new patch or the fact I've changed to Windows 7 from Windows 8.1 or something more sinister?


----------



## gatygun

It's just a report issue, a 970 only has 3,5gb of v-ram to use. Some games even report up to 9gb of usage on a titan x, while a person with a 4gb card has no issue running the game.

Somehow i think that windows 10 starts to report the total picture instead of just what gets used by the videocard.

Cards with a lot of v-ram gets prioritized to use v-ram over ram/ssd as it's simple there and the fastest deliver way. But it's not needed at all.

All the current gen games should be perfectly playable on a 970.


----------



## battleaxe

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Performer81*
> 
> I just removed the stupid plastic cover of my 970 phantom because i saw that in a review. Temps now only reach low 70s instead of high 70s, it looks better and my side fan can do better work also.


That thing looks wicked now!


----------



## mstrmind5

Are a lot of the most recent 970 cards now using Elpida memory?

I've seen three 970's from three different manufacturers, all with manufacure dates in May/June 2015.


----------



## GeneO

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Vrbaa*
> 
> And how do we know?


NM, stupid thought.


----------



## GeneO

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mstrmind5*
> 
> Are a lot of the most recent 970 cards now using Elpida memory?
> 
> I've seen three 970's from three different manufacturers, all with manufacure dates in May/June 2015.


My recent MSI gaming 4G has Elpida.


----------



## esepc40991

I'm having trouble overclocking my STRIX using a modified BIOS.

No matter how I set the boost chart and voltage chart, my GPU still wants to run at only 1455MHz without software intervention. I try to raise the max boost and the standard TDP clock, and it still seems to max out at 1455MHz.

I tested it stable at 1555MHz, which gave an additional 5-10% score increase in some cases. But I'm having trouble "baking" this value into the BIOS.

Also, I wish it would stay at 1.212v. Sometimes it drops to 1.200v.

My TDP limit is at 150%, and my card rarely goes past 60C.


----------



## Mr-Dark

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mstrmind5*
> 
> Are a lot of the most recent 970 cards now using Elpida memory?
> 
> I've seen three 970's from three different manufacturers, all with manufacure dates in May/June 2015.


Elpida







worst memory for oC at all
Quote:


> I'm having trouble overclocking my STRIX using a modified BIOS.
> 
> No matter how I set the boost chart and voltage chart, my GPU still wants to run at only 1455MHz without software intervention. I try to raise the max boost and the standard TDP clock, and it still seems to max out at 1455MHz.
> 
> I tested it stable at 1555MHz, which gave an additional 5-10% score increase in some cases. But I'm having trouble "baking" this value into the BIOS.
> 
> Also, I wish it would stay at 1.212v. Sometimes it drops to 1.200v.
> 
> My TDP limit is at 150%, and my card rarely goes past 60C.


You will need to disable the Boost technology and lock the voltage to 1.21v for stable clock

check here http://www.overclock.net/t/1517316/extract-and-flash-gtx-970-and-980-firmware-zosons-h2o-and-air-custom-bios/4730


----------



## AngryGoldfish

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *esepc40991*
> 
> I'm having trouble overclocking my STRIX using a modified BIOS.
> 
> No matter how I set the boost chart and voltage chart, my GPU still wants to run at only 1455MHz without software intervention. I try to raise the max boost and the standard TDP clock, and it still seems to max out at 1455MHz.
> 
> I tested it stable at 1555MHz, which gave an additional 5-10% score increase in some cases. But I'm having trouble "baking" this value into the BIOS.
> 
> Also, I wish it would stay at 1.212v. Sometimes it drops to 1.200v.
> 
> My TDP limit is at 150%, and my card rarely goes past 60C.


There may be a setting you have to change as my modified BIOS boosts my card to 1455Mhz exactly as well. To get higher I have to manually overclock with AB.


----------



## ElementZero

Hi guys. Purchased an MSI GTX 970 a couple of days ago and I was wondering if there's a noobs guide to overclocking. I put the power limit to the max and I'm tuning core/memory while running Valley. Anything else I should know?


----------



## tubnotub1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Vrbaa*
> 
> Now with Windows 10 and SSD games can utillize over 4GB graphic VRAM on my GTX970. I don't know if it is SSD pagefile, RAM memory and how all of that communicate together and how it is used for graphic memory, but now games, especially Shadow of Mordor with high res texture pack used more than 5GB VRAM on my GTX 970 G1, and now it is buttery smooth WITHOUT any type of micro-stuttering! I'm soooo happy! This isn't case with Windows 8.1 where the top was 3.5GB-4GB VRAM. Here is link for screenshots - http://postimg.org/gallery/md2wsxcu/
> 
> Guys please say something about this. Has anyone had similar experience?


Huh, that's actually really interesting. I went ahead and launched SoM, set it at 4k, FXAA+Blur w/ Ultra Textures, settings that prior to Windows 10 would drop my FPS to <5 regularly as the game started pulling textures directly from the SSD/HDD. I played for 10 minutes or so and monitored ram usage via Afterburner. As opposed to ram usage peaking at 4 GB as it did in Windows 7 and crashing my FPS, ram usage peaked at 8 GB and my FPS stayed >40 at all times. It wasn't a completely smooth gameplay experience as the FPS constantly jumped from the 40s to 60, but it was entirely playable unlike my previous experience when attempting the exact same settings. Unfortunately I cannot confirm for you whether this is a result of an update to the game engine of SoM, more mature drivers, or Windows 10 itself, but I'll be damned if I am not seeing similar results to what you are.

Below is a screencap of Afterburner showing 8+ GB of vram utilized over an extended period of time while I was playing SoM.



GTAV shows a similar amount of vram usage but unlike SoM does succumb to the massive framerate drops one would expect when running out of vram. For reference I have SoM installed on a 7200 RPM HDD while my copy of GTAV is installed one of my SSDs.


----------



## moccor

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *gatygun*
> 
> It's just a report issue, a 970 only has 3,5gb of v-ram to use. Some games even report up to 9gb of usage on a titan x, while a person with a 4gb card has no issue running the game.
> 
> Somehow i think that windows 10 starts to report the total picture instead of just what gets used by the videocard.
> 
> Cards with a lot of v-ram gets prioritized to use v-ram over ram/ssd as it's simple there and the fastest deliver way. But it's not needed at all.
> 
> All the current gen games should be perfectly playable on a 970.


Nah, this guy was running games in 4K, maxed settings, Ultra High textures and not limiting FPS in any way (maybe 60fps max). But on top of that, recording the gameplay with said GPU. It definitely goes past the 4GB and games are still fully playable for unknown reasons. The user tried explaining why he thinks it works the way it did, but even he wasn't completely sure.


----------



## DeathAngel74

I can play Batman Arkham Knight with my 970. No issues, unless I go overboard with oc'ing the cpu or gpu. Even with a "broken" game.


----------



## Vrbaa

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *tubnotub1*
> 
> Huh, that's actually really interesting. I went ahead and launched SoM, set it at 4k, FXAA+Blur w/ Ultra Textures, settings that prior to Windows 10 would drop my FPS to <5 regularly as the game started pulling textures directly from the SSD/HDD. I played for 10 minutes or so and monitored ram usage via Afterburner. As opposed to ram usage peaking at 4 GB as it did in Windows 7 and crashing my FPS, ram usage peaked at 8 GB and my FPS stayed >40 at all times. It wasn't a completely smooth gameplay experience as the FPS constantly jumped from the 40s to 60, but it was entirely playable unlike my previous experience when attempting the exact same settings. Unfortunately I cannot confirm for you whether this is a result of an update to the game engine of SoM, more mature drivers, or Windows 10 itself, but I'll be damned if I am not seeing similar results to what you are.
> 
> Below is a screencap of Afterburner showing 8+ GB of vram utilized over an extended period of time while I was playing SoM.
> 
> 
> 
> GTAV shows a similar amount of vram usage but unlike SoM does succumb to the massive framerate drops one would expect when running out of vram. For reference I have SoM installed on a 7200 RPM HDD while my copy of GTAV is installed one of my SSDs.


That is it. Can you post screenshot of pagefile usage while playing? Do you have pagefile on SSD or HDD? I will switch pagefile from SSD to HDD and test.


----------



## silveralf

My new ASUS GTX 970 Strix OC Edition..


----------



## Nivity

Just a quick question.

I got a Asus Strix 970.
Boost clock is 1253MHz accoring to Asus and GPU-Z.
However when checking Sensor it goes up to 1316.3MHz on core.

Is this normal? Everything is on default/stock.


----------



## melodystyle2003

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Nivity*
> 
> Just a quick question.
> 
> I got a Asus Strix 970.
> Boost clock is 1253MHz accoring to Asus and GPU-Z.
> However when checking Sensor it goes up to 1316.3MHz on core.
> 
> Is this normal? Everything is on default/stock.


Yes its normal. This is the boost 2.0 frequency.


----------



## Nivity

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *melodystyle2003*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Nivity*
> 
> Just a quick question.
> 
> I got a Asus Strix 970.
> Boost clock is 1253MHz accoring to Asus and GPU-Z.
> However when checking Sensor it goes up to 1316.3MHz on core.
> 
> Is this normal? Everything is on default/stock.
> 
> 
> 
> Yes its normal. This is the boost 2.0 frequency.
Click to expand...

Thank you for the information


----------



## Sptz

I don't know if anyone here plays CS:GO, but is it normal for the clocks to vary a bit when playing it? Shouldn't they be maxed out all the time?

Code:



Code:


2015-08-22 22:12:11 ,             1342.0   ,               1752.8   ,               61.0   ,              63   ,                1512   ,           1150   ,         50   ,                       35   ,                   0   ,                    3   ,                    61.3   ,               4   , 1.2180   ,
2015-08-22 22:12:12 ,             1227.3   ,               1752.8   ,               60.0   ,              63   ,                1503   ,           1149   ,         44   ,                       29   ,                   0   ,                    3   ,                    55.2   ,              16   , 1.0810   ,
2015-08-22 22:12:13 ,             1227.3   ,               1752.8   ,               58.0   ,              63   ,                1510   ,           1149   ,         42   ,                       28   ,                   0   ,                    4   ,                    44.7   ,              16   , 1.0810   ,
2015-08-22 22:12:14 ,             1227.3   ,               1752.8   ,               59.0   ,              63   ,                1505   ,           1149   ,         47   ,                       29   ,                   0   ,                    5   ,                    50.1   ,              16   , 1.0810   ,
2015-08-22 22:12:15 ,             1101.5   ,               1752.8   ,               58.0   ,              63   ,                1512   ,           1149   ,         48   ,                       29   ,                   0   ,                    4   ,                    44.7   ,              16   , 1.0180   ,
2015-08-22 22:12:16 ,             1101.5   ,               1752.8   ,               58.0   ,              63   ,                1510   ,           1149   ,         48   ,                       30   ,                   0   ,                    4   ,                    44.7   ,              16   , 1.0180   ,
2015-08-22 22:12:17 ,             1101.5   ,               1752.8   ,               57.0   ,              63   ,                1503   ,           1149   ,         50   ,                       29   ,                   0   ,                    5   ,                    44.6   ,              16   , 1.0180   ,
2015-08-22 22:12:18 ,              986.8   ,               1752.8   ,               57.0   ,              63   ,                1507   ,           1149   ,         54   ,                       30   ,                   0   ,                    5   ,                    45.1   ,              16   , 1.0180   ,
2015-08-22 22:12:19 ,              986.8   ,               1752.8   ,               57.0   ,              63   ,                1507   ,           1149   ,         50   ,                       29   ,                   0   ,                    4   ,                    42.8   ,              16   , 1.0180   ,
2015-08-22 22:12:20 ,              986.8   ,               1752.8   ,               57.0   ,              63   ,                1512   ,           1149   ,         57   ,                       33   ,                   0   ,                    5   ,                    44.9   ,              16   , 1.0180   ,
2015-08-22 22:12:21 ,              986.8   ,               1752.8   ,               57.0   ,              63   ,                1508   ,           1149   ,         58

I don't know if anyone knows any software that can log in realtime the GPU and display it in a graph? I'm using GPU-Z so this is what I get.

But you can see the core clock is varying mid game. GPU load is at 45% as well.


----------



## PimpSkyline

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Sptz*
> 
> I don't know if anyone here plays CS:GO, but is it normal for the clocks to vary a bit when playing it? Shouldn't they be maxed out all the time?
> 
> Code:
> 
> 
> 
> Code:
> 
> 
> 2015-08-22 22:12:11 ,             1342.0   ,               1752.8   ,               61.0   ,              63   ,                1512   ,           1150   ,         50   ,                       35   ,                   0   ,                    3   ,                    61.3   ,               4   , 1.2180   ,
> 2015-08-22 22:12:12 ,             1227.3   ,               1752.8   ,               60.0   ,              63   ,                1503   ,           1149   ,         44   ,                       29   ,                   0   ,                    3   ,                    55.2   ,              16   , 1.0810   ,
> 2015-08-22 22:12:13 ,             1227.3   ,               1752.8   ,               58.0   ,              63   ,                1510   ,           1149   ,         42   ,                       28   ,                   0   ,                    4   ,                    44.7   ,              16   , 1.0810   ,
> 2015-08-22 22:12:14 ,             1227.3   ,               1752.8   ,               59.0   ,              63   ,                1505   ,           1149   ,         47   ,                       29   ,                   0   ,                    5   ,                    50.1   ,              16   , 1.0810   ,
> 2015-08-22 22:12:15 ,             1101.5   ,               1752.8   ,               58.0   ,              63   ,                1512   ,           1149   ,         48   ,                       29   ,                   0   ,                    4   ,                    44.7   ,              16   , 1.0180   ,
> 2015-08-22 22:12:16 ,             1101.5   ,               1752.8   ,               58.0   ,              63   ,                1510   ,           1149   ,         48   ,                       30   ,                   0   ,                    4   ,                    44.7   ,              16   , 1.0180   ,
> 2015-08-22 22:12:17 ,             1101.5   ,               1752.8   ,               57.0   ,              63   ,                1503   ,           1149   ,         50   ,                       29   ,                   0   ,                    5   ,                    44.6   ,              16   , 1.0180   ,
> 2015-08-22 22:12:18 ,              986.8   ,               1752.8   ,               57.0   ,              63   ,                1507   ,           1149   ,         54   ,                       30   ,                   0   ,                    5   ,                    45.1   ,              16   , 1.0180   ,
> 2015-08-22 22:12:19 ,              986.8   ,               1752.8   ,               57.0   ,              63   ,                1507   ,           1149   ,         50   ,                       29   ,                   0   ,                    4   ,                    42.8   ,              16   , 1.0180   ,
> 2015-08-22 22:12:20 ,              986.8   ,               1752.8   ,               57.0   ,              63   ,                1512   ,           1149   ,         57   ,                       33   ,                   0   ,                    5   ,                    44.9   ,              16   , 1.0180   ,
> 2015-08-22 22:12:21 ,              986.8   ,               1752.8   ,               57.0   ,              63   ,                1508   ,           1149   ,         58
> 
> I don't know if anyone knows any software that can log in realtime the GPU and display it in a graph? I'm using GPU-Z so this is what I get.
> 
> But you can see the core clock is varying mid game. GPU load is at 45% as well.


Yeah if the GPU drops below say 60ish % then the Core clocks down since it's not needed to hit the target FPS. If the Core drops and GPU Use drops with it, when you want MOAR FPS then it's a CPU Bottleneck of sorts.


----------



## gatygun

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Sptz*
> 
> I don't know if anyone here plays CS:GO, but is it normal for the clocks to vary a bit when playing it? Shouldn't they be maxed out all the time?
> 
> Code:
> 
> 
> 
> Code:
> 
> 
> 2015-08-22 22:12:11 ,             1342.0   ,               1752.8   ,               61.0   ,              63   ,                1512   ,           1150   ,         50   ,                       35   ,                   0   ,                    3   ,                    61.3   ,               4   , 1.2180   ,
> 2015-08-22 22:12:12 ,             1227.3   ,               1752.8   ,               60.0   ,              63   ,                1503   ,           1149   ,         44   ,                       29   ,                   0   ,                    3   ,                    55.2   ,              16   , 1.0810   ,
> 2015-08-22 22:12:13 ,             1227.3   ,               1752.8   ,               58.0   ,              63   ,                1510   ,           1149   ,         42   ,                       28   ,                   0   ,                    4   ,                    44.7   ,              16   , 1.0810   ,
> 2015-08-22 22:12:14 ,             1227.3   ,               1752.8   ,               59.0   ,              63   ,                1505   ,           1149   ,         47   ,                       29   ,                   0   ,                    5   ,                    50.1   ,              16   , 1.0810   ,
> 2015-08-22 22:12:15 ,             1101.5   ,               1752.8   ,               58.0   ,              63   ,                1512   ,           1149   ,         48   ,                       29   ,                   0   ,                    4   ,                    44.7   ,              16   , 1.0180   ,
> 2015-08-22 22:12:16 ,             1101.5   ,               1752.8   ,               58.0   ,              63   ,                1510   ,           1149   ,         48   ,                       30   ,                   0   ,                    4   ,                    44.7   ,              16   , 1.0180   ,
> 2015-08-22 22:12:17 ,             1101.5   ,               1752.8   ,               57.0   ,              63   ,                1503   ,           1149   ,         50   ,                       29   ,                   0   ,                    5   ,                    44.6   ,              16   , 1.0180   ,
> 2015-08-22 22:12:18 ,              986.8   ,               1752.8   ,               57.0   ,              63   ,                1507   ,           1149   ,         54   ,                       30   ,                   0   ,                    5   ,                    45.1   ,              16   , 1.0180   ,
> 2015-08-22 22:12:19 ,              986.8   ,               1752.8   ,               57.0   ,              63   ,                1507   ,           1149   ,         50   ,                       29   ,                   0   ,                    4   ,                    42.8   ,              16   , 1.0180   ,
> 2015-08-22 22:12:20 ,              986.8   ,               1752.8   ,               57.0   ,              63   ,                1512   ,           1149   ,         57   ,                       33   ,                   0   ,                    5   ,                    44.9   ,              16   , 1.0180   ,
> 2015-08-22 22:12:21 ,              986.8   ,               1752.8   ,               57.0   ,              63   ,                1508   ,           1149   ,         58
> 
> I don't know if anyone knows any software that can log in realtime the GPU and display it in a graph? I'm using GPU-Z so this is what I get.
> 
> But you can see the core clock is varying mid game. GPU load is at 45% as well.


Probably cpu bottleneck, the game hardly taxes your gpu to start with.


----------



## Sptz

Thanks guys!

Just one more thing, is this a good result for my system? My Palit Jetstream is not overclocked btw.



CPU has turbo at 4.2ghz btw


----------



## tubnotub1

Those numbers appear perfectly acceptable to me. For reference here is my result for the benchmark at the same settings. Only difference (beyond the obvious of CPU, though mine is running at 4.5) is my cards are overclocked, for single GPU benchmarking they run 1560/8000.


----------



## Sptz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *tubnotub1*
> 
> Those numbers appear perfectly acceptable to me. For reference here is my result for the benchmark at the same settings. Only difference (beyond the obvious of CPU, though mine is running at 4.5) is my cards are overclocked, for single GPU benchmarking they run 1560/8000.


Thanks mate.

One more question, on MSI Afterburner, unlocking the voltage for a Palit Jetstream, what option should I choose? MSI, Extended MSI or Reference?


----------



## tubnotub1

I honestly don't think it matters which voltage option you chose, they all appear to function the same as far as my G1 cards are concerned. Pretty sure if you own an enthusiast level MSI card, such as the Lightning series, the MSI specific settings are capable of unlocking additional voltage and options, but if you own any other card no matter what option you choose it will, functionally at least, default down to reference.


----------



## QuantumX

Put the EK Full Cover block on my Asus 970 Strix last night.

Previous best clocks I could run was 1500MHz on the core and 1950MHz on the memory. Temps would max around 70 -75 when looping Unigine Valley.

With the WB it's now doing 1520MHz and 2080MHz rock solid stable! Great improvement on the memory clock, the stock cooler provides no cooling for the memory...

Temps did not reach 40'C even with only one 120mm radiator

Still running stock 1.2v voltage, would be nice if there was a way to increase the voltage... Does anyone know a voltage hardmod for this card?











http://hwbot.org/submission/2958331_


----------



## Mr-Dark

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *QuantumX*
> 
> Put the EK Full Cover block on my Asus 970 Strix last night.
> 
> Previous best clocks I could run was 1500MHz on the core and 1950MHz on the memory. Temps would max around 70 -75 when looping Unigine Valley.
> 
> With the WB it's now doing 1520MHz and 2080MHz rock solid stable! Great improvement on the memory clock, the stock cooler provides no cooling for the memory...
> 
> Temps did not reach 40'C even with only one 120mm radiator
> 
> Still running stock 1.2v voltage, would be nice if there was a way to increase the voltage... Does anyone know a voltage hardmod for this card?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> http://hwbot.org/submission/2958331_


The Strix voltage locked to 1.21v but you can push more clock with custom bios

post your bios here http://www.overclock.net/t/1517316/extract-and-flash-gtx-970-and-980-firmware-zosons-h2o-and-air-custom-bios/4830


----------



## QuantumX

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mr-Dark*
> 
> The Strix voltage locked to 1.21v but you can push more clock with custom bios
> 
> post your bios here http://www.overclock.net/t/1517316/extract-and-flash-gtx-970-and-980-firmware-zosons-h2o-and-air-custom-bios/4830


I thought as much about the voltage, it's a real pity. I'm considering a hard mod with a variable resistor but some cards have a certain chip that controls voltages electronically and can thus not be overridden with a VR mod. I'll have to inspect the PCB to see what chip controls the voltage on this card...

I doubt if I would gain anything with a custom BIOS either as I already did a solder mod on the power limit resistor? Power usage never goes over 85% and the card does not throttle


----------



## Mr-Dark

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *QuantumX*
> 
> I thought as much about the voltage, it's a real pity. I'm considering a hard mod with a variable resistor but some cards have a certain chip that controls voltages electronically and can thus not be overridden with a VR mod. I'll have to inspect the PCB to see what chip controls the voltage on this card...
> 
> I doubt if I would gain anything with a custom BIOS either as I already did a solder mod on the power limit resistor? Power usage never goes over 85% and the card does not throttle


The custom bios for Strix will lock the voltage @1.21v under load instead of 1.2v so you will gain some Mhz and there is no more Oc software

your Oc will be done from the Bios Just game after you done that


----------



## reptileexperts

I'll add to this:

Here is my Nvidia reference 970 with my own modded vbios running in an external graphics port on an Alienware Laptop with a 4710HQ Processor overclocked to 3.7 ghz

http://www.3dmark.com/fs/5616722 - Graphics score = 13498

And here is my custom build 4790k SLI 970 (Nvidia Reference Card + Asus Strix - both on stock bios with a mild overclocking to core and strong OC to memory)

http://www.3dmark.com/fs/5752528 - Graphics score = 25876


----------



## AngryGoldfish

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *QuantumX*
> 
> I thought as much about the voltage, it's a real pity. I'm considering a hard mod with a variable resistor but some cards have a certain chip that controls voltages electronically and can thus not be overridden with a VR mod. I'll have to inspect the PCB to see what chip controls the voltage on this card...
> 
> I doubt if I would gain anything with a custom BIOS either as I already did a solder mod on the power limit resistor? Power usage never goes over 85% and the card does not throttle


Run a few benchmarks and tests and compare them with the results of others, even those with higher overclocks. It may be the case that any further modifications to improve the overclock won't actually net you any gains. Sometimes it's best to let 1520/2080Mhz be your max. Depending on how well your silicon is translating to scores, that's an excellent overclock. It's higher than mine, and I can almost guarantee that your scores will far surpass mine.


----------



## moccor

Does anyone know of some good thermal adhesive pads for VRM chips on Amazon in the US? The adhesion on the little copper chips I bought is garbage so I'll just scrape it off. I checked around, but many of them seem like they don't work for smaller heatsinks


----------



## tubnotub1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *AngryGoldfish*
> 
> Run a few benchmarks and tests and compare them with the results of others, even those with higher overclocks. It may be the case that any further modifications to improve the overclock won't actually net you any gains. Sometimes it's best to let 1520/2080Mhz be your max. Depending on how well your silicon is translating to scores, that's an excellent overclock. It's higher than mine, and I can almost guarantee that your scores will far surpass mine.


This, depending on the silicon you may be able to push the clock higher but that won't always translate into higher scores. When running both of my cards in SLI I can force them to run at 1567, but performance and scores degrade, 1544 seems to be the sweet spot for my two cards. I'm not sure what causes this, though it does remind me of FSB straps where marginally increasing your FSB beyond one strap could negatively affect overall performance of your machine.


----------



## reptileexperts

You do hit a point where increasing the core gives you a diminishing returns. I ran benchmarks for the better part of a day tracking the point in which this occurs, and once my reading passed 1534 on a single card set up on core, my scores went down. I could still hit higher cores - but it produced lower scores. So from here, backing off the core and moving forward with the memory paid results forward and no longer saw a diminishing value until a) artifacts occurred, or b) system crashes. If I reduce my core values, 8200+ memory is obtainable with my cooling. This yields better scores for me than simply pushing the core value where "utilization" is the perf cap.


----------



## moccor

Where can I find the latest version of Nvflash? Also, what command is it to flash the BIOS with the Windows 10 compatible version? I think I may have screwed up one of my BIOS on my 970 lol. I tried restoring to my stck bBIOS and doing a fresh uninstall + reinstall, but after typing 'nvflash GM204.rom -6' i got a black screen and nothing else, as opposed to showing some information and asking for confirmation


----------



## blaze2210

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *moccor*
> 
> Where can I find the latest version of Nvflash? Also, what command is it to flash the BIOS with the Windows 10 compatible version? I think I may have screwed up one of my BIOS on my 970 lol. I tried restoring to my stck bBIOS and doing a fresh uninstall + reinstall, but after typing 'nvflash GM204.rom -6' i got a black screen and nothing else, as opposed to showing some information and asking for confirmation


Search this thread for "nvflash", the updated version was posted recently. Make sure you opened the Command Prompt as an Admin, then the command is "nvflash -6 romname.rom". Or, an even easier way to flash is to just drag the rom file over to the Nvflash.exe.


----------



## moccor

Odd thing is, I could of sworn I always did "nvflash romname.rom -6' and it worked fine. But it didn't ask me to confirm flashing either, so I don't think I screwed the BIOS. But at the same time I couldn't get anything to show on-screen, not even through HDMI. I unplugged DVI and restarted, then it showed screen output via HDMI, but the resolution was wrong. Plugged in DVI and the resolution is correct. GPU-Z shows 2000clock memory, but sensors shows 1500 mem clock. Also, GeForce experience kinda shut itself off and was "updating" when I re-opened it. And then It wanted to download a Nvidia driver which I believe I already had 355.60 lol. Idfk what happened


----------



## blaze2210

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *moccor*
> 
> Odd thing is, I could of sworn I always did "nvflash romname.rom -6' and it worked fine. But it didn't ask me to confirm flashing either, so I don't think I screwed the BIOS. But at the same time I couldn't get anything to show on-screen, not even through HDMI. I unplugged DVI and restarted, then it showed screen output via HDMI, but the resolution was wrong. Plugged in DVI and the resolution is correct. GPU-Z shows 2000clock memory, but sensors shows 1500 mem clock. Also, GeForce experience kinda shut itself off and was "updating" when I re-opened it. And then It wanted to download a Nvidia driver which I believe I already had 355.60 lol. Idfk what happened


Well, not sure what to tell ya there, but I have the command correct. I just used it about 12 hours ago to flash my custom BIOS back on my card, then I learned about the drag-and-drop method. If I was you, I would try the flash again. That way, you can be sure that it's not messed up.









This will confirm: http://www.overclock.net/t/1523391/easy-nvflash-guide-with-pictures-for-gtx-970-980/0_20 (Note: manually disabling the driver isn't necessary anymore)


----------



## moccor

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *blaze2210*
> 
> Well, not sure what to tell ya there, but I have the command correct. I just used it about 12 hours ago to flash my custom BIOS back on my card, then I learned about the drag-and-drop method. If I was you, I would try the flash again. That way, you can be sure that it's not messed up.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This will confirm: http://www.overclock.net/t/1523391/easy-nvflash-guide-with-pictures-for-gtx-970-980/0_20


Oh no I believe you, I just tried it too. When using the drag and drop method, it doesn't seem to tell me to restart the PC afterwards, is that normal? Basically I press "Y" to confirm, it does its stuff, the screen goes blank and comes back on, then the Command prompt window is gone. I could of sworn it use to say to restart after.

Edit: yeah if you type the info in the command prompt informs you a restart should be made afterwards. Thanks a lot for the info.


----------



## blaze2210

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *moccor*
> 
> Oh no I believe you, I just tried it too. When using the drag and drop method, it doesn't seem to tell me to restart the PC afterwards, is that normal? Basically I press "Y" to confirm, it does its stuff, the screen goes blank and comes back on, then the Command prompt window is gone. I could of sworn it use to say to restart after


Hmmm....Yeah, it does normally give the message to reboot for the changes to take effect. Did you d/l the updated version of Nvflash?


----------



## v1ral

Is the g1 worth putting under water?
Max temps stock is 65℃ running furmark +/- 2-4℃ reapplying TIM that came with my H220X.*default fan curve*

Overclocking for me is strange like others have posted, Ive gotten +125 core and +300 on memory with +0 volts it seems to run but with +87volts temps get hot.

Cant get memory higher than that sadly, core though i can get up to +175ish, Im going by temp usuage so i backed it down to +125.

Overclocking doesnt seem to really make much of a diffetence pass +125core and +250 mem in valley and heaven, makes me wonder if im doing something wrong.
Thoughts?


----------



## AngryGoldfish

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *moccor*
> 
> Oh no I believe you, I just tried it too. When using the drag and drop method, it doesn't seem to tell me to restart the PC afterwards, is that normal? Basically I press "Y" to confirm, it does its stuff, the screen goes blank and comes back on, then the Command prompt window is gone. I could of sworn it use to say to restart after.
> 
> Edit: yeah if you type the info in the command prompt informs you a restart should be made afterwards. Thanks a lot for the info.


I've had some issues flashing my 970 with more up to date nvflash versions. An older version is the only way it seems to work for me. Flashing in general seems to be an uneasy and unpredictable affair. I doubt I'll be doing it again with future GPU's unless I absolutely have to.

edit: to include quote


----------



## kl6mk6

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *v1ral*
> 
> Is the g1 worth putting under water?
> Max temps stock is 65℃ running furmark +/- 2-4℃ reapplying TIM that came with my H220X.*default fan curve*
> 
> Overclocking for me is strange like others have posted, Ive gotten +125 core and +300 on memory with +0 volts it seems to run but with +87volts temps get hot.
> 
> Cant get memory higher than that sadly, core though i can get up to +175ish, Im going by temp usuage so i backed it down to +125.
> 
> Overclocking doesnt seem to really make much of a diffetence pass +125core and +250 mem in valley and heaven, makes me wonder if im doing something wrong.
> Thoughts?


Have you checked if your card is throttling? That usually limits your overclock gains. I put mine under water, disabled turbo boost, increased max wattage TDP, and am getting solid gains up to the clock speeds in my signature.


----------



## v1ral

Is msi afterburner it throttles passed +150 on the core ive given up in memory clocks passed +300, so my cards max is +150/+300.
How to disable turbo boost?


----------



## blaze2210

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *v1ral*
> 
> Is msi afterburner it throttles passed +150 on the core ive given up in memory clocks passed +300, so my cards max is +150/+300.
> How to disable turbo boost?


Boost isn't your problem. Open the Sensors tab of GPU-Z while you're benching or gaming, and you'll be able to see what's limiting you in the PerfCap Reason.


----------



## Hangger

My beautiful baby Galax GTX 970 HOF


----------



## Xoriam

ehhhh I'm partially leaving the club guys! Still got my EVGA ACX 2.0 970, but I Sold both my Gigabyte G1s to get a 980TI.
Really torn though atm, not sure if i wanna get the Classy now that i have the oportunity again, and watercool it when I got the money, (if the blocks are actually compatible)
Or get the SC+ with TX Block and go water straight away... decisions decisions....


----------



## AngryGoldfish

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Xoriam*
> 
> ehhhh I'm partially leaving the club guys! Still got my EVGA ACX 2.0 970, but I Sold both my Gigabyte G1s to get a 980TI.
> Really torn though atm, not sure if i wanna get the Classy now that i have the oportunity again, and watercool it when I got the money, (if the blocks are actually compatible)
> Or get the SC+ with TX Block and go water straight away... decisions decisions....


No need to get the Classified, IMO, if you're water cooling, unless you absolutely have to hit 1550Mhz or more. Even then, you're not guaranteed to hit it. I'd say stick with the SC+. Should easily hit 1500Mhz with a Titan X block and decent radiator support. That's almost the same power as two stock 970's.


----------



## BatotoPotato

Hey guys

I'm having some problems with my EVGA GTX 970 FTW. Is this the right place to ask?


----------



## Hequaqua

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *BatotoPotato*
> 
> Hey guys
> 
> I'm having some problems with my EVGA GTX 970 FTW. Is this the right place to ask?


I don't have that particular card, but yes, you should be able to get some help.

What kind of problem are you having?


----------



## moccor

Though I sure this is very unlikely, but has anyone found a heatsink that fits the Gigabyte GTX 970 G1 VRM chips well? Or maybe is very close to fitting it? Jw cuz the VRMs are cooled by the whole stock HSF, as opposed to how ASUS and MSI have a seperate heatsink for them. Or is there a place someone know where I can purchase a MSI VRM heatsink? It looks like it could fit if I drilled into it a bit


----------



## Cannonkill

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *moccor*
> 
> Though I sure this is very unlikely, but has anyone found a heatsink that fits the Gigabyte GTX 970 G1 VRM chips well? Or maybe is very close to fitting it? Jw cuz the VRMs are cooled by the whole stock HSF, as opposed to how ASUS and MSI have a seperate heatsink for them. Or is there a place someone know where I can purchase a MSI VRM heatsink? It looks like it could fit if I drilled into it a bit


these should work
http://www.amazon.com/DIYmall-Raspberry-Loaded-Single-Dedicated/dp/B00O4UWWCG/ref=sr_1_3?ie=UTF8&qid=1440870315&sr=8-3&keywords=raspberry+pie+heatsinks


----------



## moccor

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Cannonkill*
> 
> these should work
> http://www.amazon.com/DIYmall-Raspberry-Loaded-Single-Dedicated/dp/B00O4UWWCG/ref=sr_1_3?ie=UTF8&qid=1440870315&sr=8-3&keywords=raspberry+pie+heatsinks


I actually have those same type of VRM chips, but I was thinking something that would just be a whole block, so I could use a thermal pad and not thermal tape. I guess I didn't wipe off the VRM chips well enough so my chips don't stick and I hate having to keep opening my PC up, its a pain for something as little as this, so I'd rather use a heatsink + thermal pad + screws to bolt it down.


----------



## Cannonkill

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *moccor*
> 
> I actually have those same type of VRM chips, but I was thinking something that would just be a whole block, so I could use a thermal pad and not thermal tape. I guess I didn't wipe off the VRM chips well enough so my chips don't stick and I hate having to keep opening my PC up, its a pain for something as little as this, so I'd rather use a heatsink + thermal pad + screws to bolt it down.


Are you talking about the ram on the back or the ones under the heatsink?


----------



## moccor

The VRM chips on the front left. It's originally cooled by the stock HSF, unlike the ASUS and MSI aftermarket cards.


----------



## duganator

Should I add another g1 gaming 970 or get a 980ti gaming assuming cost will be about equal? I'm running at 1440p currently and looking to get a swift or other 1440p 144hz monitor.


----------



## Cannonkill

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *moccor*
> 
> The VRM chips on the front left. It's originally cooled by the stock HSF, unlike the ASUS and MSI aftermarket cards.


they should be cooled by the heatsink for the gpu bec i has thermal pads that touch it and a flat spot no the heat sink


----------



## rickyman0319

i am wondering if 970 gtx fits on ps07 case or not.

max dem. on gpu :

Compatible up to 13.5 inches in length, width restriction-6.69"

which brand of 970 gtx is compatible with this case?


----------



## blaze2210

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *rickyman0319*
> 
> i am wondering if 970 gtx fits on ps07 case or not.
> 
> max dem. on gpu :
> 
> Compatible up to 13.5 inches in length, width restriction-6.69"
> 
> which brand of 970 gtx is compatible with this case?


Just look at the dimensions for the cards you're considering, if the card is longer than 13.5 inches, it won't fit (without modding)....


----------



## rickyman0319

i am considering buying 970 gtx mini version ( from asus or gigiabyte). will both or either gpu fit on this case or not?

Asus 970 gtx 6.7 " x 4.8 " x 1.6 " Inch
17 x 12.19 x4.07 Centimeter


----------



## blaze2210

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *rickyman0319*
> 
> i am considering buying 970 gtx mini version ( from asus or gigiabyte). will both or either gpu fit on this case or not?
> 
> Asus 970 gtx 6.7 " x 4.8 " x 1.6 " Inch
> 17 x 12.19 x4.07 Centimeter


Are any of those measurements bigger than 13.5 inches?

6.7" < 13.5"
4.8" < 13.5"
1.6" < 13.5"


----------



## rickyman0319

yes , but the width is another story. i think.

width is 6.69 inch. if 6.7inches width then i don't need fit at all cause it doesn't included the power connector.


----------



## blaze2210

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *rickyman0319*
> 
> yes , but the width is another story. i think.
> 
> width is 6.69 inch. if 6.7inches width then i don't need fit at all cause it doesn't included the power connector.


Look at the width of the case, then compare the numbers the same way I did. The power connector is only going to add a little over an inch....It's just like math classes in school, find the greater number. If the greater number is on your case measurement, then you're good. If the bigger number is on the card's measurement, then it won't fit.


----------



## rfarmer

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *rickyman0319*
> 
> yes , but the width is another story. i think.
> 
> width is 6.69 inch. if 6.7inches width then i don't need fit at all cause it doesn't included the power connector.


6.7 is the length not the width, that card will fit easily in that case with room to spare. Just make sure you have a psu with 8 pin power for graphics card.

I would also go with the Asus over the Gigabyte. Better cooling and it has a backplate.


----------



## rickyman0319

nm


----------



## rickyman0319

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *rfarmer*
> 
> 6.7 is the length not the width, that card will fit easily in that case with room to spare. Just make sure you have a psu with 8 pin power for graphics card.
> 
> I would also go with the Asus over the Gigabyte. Better cooling and it has a backplate.


i guess u just find my answer.


----------



## blaze2210

This should clear it up for you.











Measurements and pics from ASUS .


----------



## rickyman0319

ty now i know what i am going to get and it fit all dimension.


----------



## PimpSkyline

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *BatotoPotato*
> 
> Hey guys
> 
> I'm having some problems with my EVGA GTX 970 FTW. Is this the right place to ask?


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Hequaqua*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *BatotoPotato*
> 
> Hey guys
> 
> I'm having some problems with my EVGA GTX 970 FTW. Is this the right place to ask?
> 
> 
> 
> I don't have that particular card, but yes, you should be able to get some help.
> 
> What kind of problem are you having?
Click to expand...

Yep, ask away.


----------



## AngryGoldfish

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *duganator*
> 
> Should I add another g1 gaming 970 or get a 980ti gaming assuming cost will be about equal? I'm running at 1440p currently and looking to get a swift or other 1440p 144hz monitor.


980ti. The 970 SLI performance will be stronger, but the power consumption will be slightly higher, the temperatures might be a little harder to control, overclocking will probably be more fiddly and temperamental, game performance might scale poorly in newer titles, and the VRAM will limit your relative performance.


----------



## rfarmer

If you read the reviews 970's in SLI do very, very well in most games. But some games, especially console ports that aren't optimized for SLI, they do no better than a single 970. So a single 980Ti would probably be the better bet.


----------



## KenjiS

Well im having a slightly odd problem all of a sudden

It seems if my top 970 hits around 72 degrees it just crashes.. This is not normal and it started to occur the other day.. last i checked 72 isnt really "overheating"

I did try backing off on my OC and everything, next up will be completely disabling SLI and see if it works fine...

But I figured ill poll for thoughts as well while im working on it

*edit* Nevermind, seems it was just SLI... Eugh... maybe i should return the second one while i still can and just go for the 980 ti... it was working fine


----------



## iARDAs

Hey guys. Bought a 4K monitor and 970 is quite great with it.

Here is a thread I started for some 4K benchmarks


----------



## numlock

First post on this website and officially joining the 970 club as proud MSI owner -- it's MSI so I don't expect any problems overclocking.


----------



## EthanKing

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *numlock*
> 
> First post on this website and officially joining the 970 club as proud MSI owner -- it's MSI so I don't expect any problems overclocking.


Currently at 1515/8000 MHz on my Msi 970.

Sent from my GT-I8200N using Tapatalk


----------



## reev3r

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *numlock*
> 
> First post on this website and officially joining the 970 club as proud MSI owner -- it's MSI so I don't expect any problems overclocking.


Firstly, WELCOME TO OCN!!! I do hope that you enjoy the community and become and active member! This is a great place to learn and just to enjoy the hobby in general.

Oh boy... If only it were as simple as that... lol I wish we could just purchase our favorite brand of 'insert graphics card/CPU here' and there were no problems overclocking. Sadly, the Silicon lottery defeats us all at some point. lol

Which model of card did you go with? Do you have any overclocking goals in mind, a particular voltage, GPU frequency, VRAM frequency, etc? Additionally, I am curious what model of the card you bought, doesn't MSI have multiple versions of the 970? When I was considering an MSI card, I seem to remember there being like 8 versions of the 970... They were all in the same price range, maybe they were just different colors or something like that, I can't remember... Though, I thought there was an 'elite' version, something like Gaming 4G maybe... I don't know, not that it much matters, I was just curious.


----------



## schizmo599

Has anyone messed around with 4k? I have been able to hit a steady 45fps in gta v with everything except shadows at very high. Shadows are at high. The one that surprised me is the witcher 3. I turned off all post-processing and set everything to high without hairworks and hit a steady 30fps at 4k. Such a great card.


----------



## blaze2210

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *schizmo599*
> 
> Has anyone messed around with 4k? I have been able to hit a steady 45fps in gta v with everything except shadows at very high. Shadows are at high. The one that surprised me is the witcher 3. I turned off all post-processing and set everything to high without hairworks and hit a steady 30fps at 4k. Such a great card.


Go back a page in this thread and check out the last post on the page, iARDAs posted a link to some 4k benches.


----------



## Hequaqua

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *numlock*
> 
> First post on this website and officially joining the 970 club as proud MSI owner -- it's MSI so I don't expect any problems overclocking.


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *EthanKing*
> 
> Currently at 1515/8000 MHz on my Msi 970.
> 
> Sent from my GT-I8200N using Tapatalk


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *reev3r*
> 
> Firstly, WELCOME TO OCN!!! I do hope that you enjoy the community and become and active member! This is a great place to learn and just to enjoy the hobby in general.
> 
> Oh boy... If only it were as simple as that... lol I wish we could just purchase our favorite brand of 'insert graphics card/CPU here' and there were no problems overclocking. Sadly, the Silicon lottery defeats us all at some point. lol
> 
> Which model of card did you go with? Do you have any overclocking goals in mind, a particular voltage, GPU frequency, VRAM frequency, etc? Additionally, I am curious what model of the card you bought, doesn't MSI have multiple versions of the 970? When I was considering an MSI card, I seem to remember there being like 8 versions of the 970... They were all in the same price range, maybe they were just different colors or something like that, I can't remember... Though, I thought there was an 'elite' version, something like Gaming 4G maybe... I don't know, not that it much matters, I was just curious.


No doubt reev3r....lol

He does have an advantage though....we've all been through the different trials and tribulations already.

numlock, I have the MSI GTX 970 Gaming.....and love it. I am on a modded bios: 1506/8000 @1.225v. My card does have Samsung memory. A lot of people have issues with the Vram and OC'ing. I modded my bios for gaming/[email protected] I can still crank it up to benchmark or whatever, without any real issues.

I just finished running some benchmarks with three different drivers. 353.62/355.60/355.82(newest). I haven't had any issues with any of the drivers really. I don't play GTV/Witcher3/etc. I mainly play BF4/Crysis 3. Crysis 3 seems to really push my CPU and GPU a lot harder than BF4 does. Oh, I forgot, Batman: Arkham Knight. It appears that game is taking advantage of Windows 10. It pushes my card to the 4gb Vram limit and still maintains 60fps.

Here is the latest set of benchmarks. I made a spreadsheet to show the differences in the drivers. It seems that overall, 355.60 performs best.


Here is a screen shot of my card after playing BF4 for a couple of rounds. I set it capture every 5 seconds instead of 1 second.


EDIT: Here is an updated version. I included the 355.78 drivers.


Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


----------



## kl6mk6

New drivers out today. 355.82


----------



## DeathAngel74

every other driver set crashes my pc to bsod when playing Batman AK. I know I should not complain because it works on my setup, but come on NVidia........back to 355.78


----------



## Lantian

nvidia doesn't need to support a unreleased game which y all accounts is still in alpha state, it's your own choice to play that broken peice of ****


----------



## hertz9753

NVIDIA did give that game away for free. I didn't download it on Steam yet.


----------



## moccor

Does anyone know where it would be possible to buy a replacement VRM heatsink like this (the red square only) - 

From my experience companies won't let you buy a replacement part without proving you have said part from a code or something linked to it, like GPU serials.


----------



## blaze2210

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *moccor*
> 
> Does anyone know where it would be possible to buy a replacement VRM heatsink like this (the red square only) -
> 
> From my experience companies won't let you buy a replacement part without proving you have said part from a code or something linked to it, like GPU serials.


Have you tried contacting the manufacturer? The worst thing they can do is say "no".









Out of curiosity, what happened to the heatsink?


----------



## moccor

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *blaze2210*
> 
> Have you tried contacting the manufacturer? The worst thing they can do is say "no".
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Out of curiosity, what happened to the heatsink?


I just own a G1 and I want that heatsink lol. But I know if I ask to buy one, they will tell me they can't help me. I may have to just have someone else ask/buy for a replacement and send them money for it through Paypal or something. I mean I bet if someone told them they accidentally stripped it or a thread broke when removing it, they might send one free of charge but I would still pay for it from someone for it to be shipped and for the cost of it as well. I know that bit is off topic but I just hope there is a place that might sell them or someone know of a broke card selling parts.


----------



## blaze2210

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *moccor*
> 
> I just own a G1 and I want that heatsink lol. But I know if I ask to buy one, they will tell me they can't help me. I may have to just have someone else ask/buy for a replacement and send them money for it through Paypal or something. I mean I bet if someone told them they accidentally stripped it or a thread broke when removing it, they might send one free of charge but I would still pay for it from someone for it to be shipped and for the cost of it as well. I know that bit is off topic but I just hope there is a place that might sell them or someone know of a broke card selling parts.


You know? The only way to know for sure is to ask, otherwise you're just assuming.


----------



## moccor

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *blaze2210*
> 
> You know? The only way to know for sure is to ask, otherwise you're just assuming.


You're very right, but since they don't seem to actually sell them, I'm not sure how they would go about charging me for said product. But I went ahead and filled out a ticket anyway.


----------



## blaze2210

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *moccor*
> 
> You're very right, but since they don't seem to actually sell them, I'm not sure how they would go about charging me for said product. But I went ahead and filled out a ticket anyway.


Depending on how you approach it, you might be able to work it out with them. Or you could find someone who put a waterblock on theirs and go after their heatsink. That's a good excuse to go looking through some build logs....


----------



## kl6mk6

I hate it when you update your drivers and play a game for a few hours only to realize you forgot to re-enable SLI.


----------



## blaze2210

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kl6mk6*
> 
> I hate it when you update your drivers and play a game for a few hours only to realize you forgot to re-enable SLI.












Been there a few times myself. You get yourself all geared up to play a game like "Ok, just got my new drivers, I'm ready to play. 30 fps with SLI 970s?!?! W.T.F. ?? Oh yeah, new drivers....hehehe...."


----------



## moccor

Well I contacted MSI and they don't have a replacement fan to sell me







, I know, I asked about the VRM heatsink and I received a response that seemed like they didn't understand English well. I'm sure they don't have the VRM heatsink either but I'm honestly surprised by the response, which is like they never read my ticket at all haha.

oh well.


----------



## blaze2210

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *moccor*
> 
> Well I contacted MSI and they don't have a replacement fan to sell me
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> , I know, I asked about the VRM heatsink and I received a response that seemed like they didn't understand English well. I'm sure they don't have the VRM heatsink either but I'm honestly surprised by the response, which is like they never read my ticket at all haha.
> 
> oh well.


Gotta love those canned responses....







Well, it was worth a shot. If you're hell-bent on getting that heatsink, you could always try out the other suggestion I posted - checking through Build Logs for people who put a waterblock on their MSI 970.


----------



## ValValdesky

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *moccor*
> 
> I just own a G1 and I want that heatsink lol. But I know if I ask to buy one, they will tell me they can't help me. I may have to just have someone else ask/buy for a replacement and send them money for it through Paypal or something. I mean I bet if someone told them they accidentally stripped it or a thread broke when removing it, they might send one free of charge but I would still pay for it from someone for it to be shipped and for the cost of it as well. I know that bit is off topic but I just hope there is a place that might sell them or someone know of a broke card selling parts.


So why do you want that heatsink? the G1 already has direct contact with the cooler. the msi one does looks nice though..


----------



## GarfieldsField

My old system burned down this summer and I'm building new one.

I bought i5 4460 because I've got good deal on it. 8GB of RAM, everything standard. First I was thinking of getting GTX 750ti, then 950 came out. But I was told that it was scaled down 960. Because over here price difference is not too big I've decide to get 960. And now I have enough money for 970. Heard it is great bang for a buck.

I'm casual gamer (yeah filthy casual), I'm happy to play at 1080p, I think I will skip 1440+ for at least next year or two. Also I don't require ultra settings. I prefer smoothness.
I just want to be able to play new games next two years...even on medium settings @1080p.
I guess I will try to ovreclock it one day, not right away...maybe when games become too demanding even on medium settings.

Do you, as 970 owners, recommend it to me? Or should I stick with lower tier ones.

I was doing some research and found some things that bug me:
-coil whines and card chirping
-temp throttling
-some cards not being binned
-that 3,5 GB fiasco

Am I overthinking it as a casual user?

What brand do you recommend?

Thanks!


----------



## iARDAs

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *GarfieldsField*
> 
> My old system burned down this summer and I'm building new one.
> 
> I bought i5 4460 because I've got good deal on it. 8GB of RAM, everything standard. First I was thinking of getting GTX 750ti, then 950 came out. But I was told that it was scaled down 960. Because over here price difference is not too big I've decide to get 960. And now I have enough money for 970. Heard it is great bang for a buck.
> 
> I'm casual gamer (yeah filthy casual), I'm happy to play at 1080p, I think I will skip 1440+ for at least next year or two. Also I don't require ultra settings. I prefer smoothness.
> I just want to be able to play new games next two years...even on medium settings @1080p.
> I guess I will try to ovreclock it one day, not right away...maybe when games become too demanding even on medium settings.
> 
> Do you, as 970 owners, recommend it to me? Or should I stick with lower tier ones.
> 
> I was doing some research and found some things that bug me:
> -coil whines and card chirping
> -temp throttling
> -some cards not being binned
> -that 3,5 GB fiasco
> 
> Am I overthinking it as a casual user?
> 
> What brand do you recommend?
> 
> Thanks!


970 is a fanstastic GPU for your needs.

I don't have coil whine
Temp Throttling is not bad. A small neusiance since you are a casual gamer
3.5GB is not bad either.

I gamet at 4K with a single 970.


----------



## blaze2210

The 3.5GB fiasco is over, with people (including myself) being able to use all 4GB without the fps drop.


----------



## Madmaxneo

So how do you get it to use all 4gb?


----------



## iARDAs

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Madmaxneo*
> 
> So how do you get it to use all 4gb?


Here is some BF4 4K benchmarks of my 970

https://docs.google.com/spreadsheets/d/1m04SEPhqo7bg9X1NBfyHEclo5_Hbl7UP2mDEhhR-lPA/edit#gid=0

I could see as much as 3956 Vram Usage.


----------



## Madmaxneo

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *iARDAs*
> 
> Here is some BF4 4K benchmarks of my 970
> 
> https://docs.google.com/spreadsheets/d/1m04SEPhqo7bg9X1NBfyHEclo5_Hbl7UP2mDEhhR-lPA/edit#gid=0
> 
> I could see as much as 3956 Vram Usage.


Is this through a software update or something you did yourself?


----------



## iARDAs

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Madmaxneo*
> 
> Is this through a software update or something you did yourself?


I just plugged the GPU and installed the Geforce driver and thats it


----------



## Madmaxneo

I presume a software update. Thanks!


----------



## iARDAs

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Madmaxneo*
> 
> I presume a software update. Thanks!


Which driver are you on?


----------



## moccor

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ValValdesky*
> 
> So why do you want that heatsink? the G1 already has direct contact with the cooler. the msi one does looks nice though..


My PC pic is my avart and I think on my profile as well, I use a Kraken G10 and some Zalman AIO to cool the GPU. I bought little VRM heatsinks but they kept falling off (probably didn't clean the chips well enough, I used 91% isop alcohol though). I just want to get a thermal pad and attach a heatsink with screws and not worry about it or mess with it anymore. And that heatsink seems to be near perfect size (likely slightly smaller but oh well). I'll just drill 2 holes and it should work fine


----------



## EthanKing

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *moccor*
> 
> Does anyone know where it would be possible to buy a replacement VRM heatsink like this (the red square only) -
> 
> From my experience companies won't let you buy a replacement part without proving you have said part from a code or something linked to it, like GPU serials.


Hopefully putting my twin frozr v 970 under water soon. If I do then I will PM you.

Sent from my GT-I8200N using Tapatalk


----------



## blaze2210

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Madmaxneo*
> 
> So how do you get it to use all 4gb?


Max out settings in certain games. I can get it to hit 4GB in Arkham Knight by gliding around the city. I've been trying to get a screenshot of the game and GPU-Z at the same time, but for whatever reason, it either gets the menu of AK, or a blank screen - even though the screenshot is being triggered while gliding, not in a pause menu. The best I can do at this point is give a shot of my GPU-Z sensors tab.


----------



## blaze2210

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Madmaxneo*
> 
> Is this through a software update or something you did yourself?


Driver update would be my guess, or possibly the movement to Win10 and DX12, not really sure though. I just know it works, I don't really need to know why....









Apologies for the double-post.


----------



## moccor

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *EthanKing*
> 
> Hopefully putting my twin frozr v 970 under water soon. If I do then I will PM you.
> 
> Sent from my GT-I8200N using Tapatalk


Alright cool, I'd appreciate that.


----------



## blaze2210

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *moccor*
> 
> Alright cool, I'd appreciate that.


----------



## syl1979

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *blaze2210*
> 
> Max out settings in certain games. I can get it to hit 4GB in Arkham Knight by gliding around the city. I've been trying to get a screenshot of the game and GPU-Z at the same time, but for whatever reason, it either gets the menu of AK, or a blank screen - even though the screenshot is being triggered while gliding, not in a pause menu. The best I can do at this point is give a shot of my GPU-Z sensors tab.


1.27v for 1480 mhz ?

This seems very high. You should try with 1.20v....


----------



## jlhawn

1.26


----------



## blaze2210

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *syl1979*
> 
> 1.27v for 1480 mhz ?
> 
> This seems very high. You should try with 1.20v....


Different BIOS now, but my GPU is completely stable with everything I've thrown at it. It's not right there on the edge of stability - it's stable. What information is your recommendation based on? As in, what information is stating that my GPU would run better after lowering my voltage to 1.2v?


----------



## jlhawn

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *blaze2210*
> 
> Different BIOS now, but my GPU is completely stable with everything I've thrown at it. It's not right there on the edge of stability - it's stable. What information is your recommendation based on? As in, what information is stating that my GPU would run better after lowering my voltage to 1.2v?


1.20 would be to low for your oc, imo.







not trying to but in by the way, just wanted to add some knowledge.


----------



## blaze2210

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jlhawn*
> 
> 1.20 would be to low for your oc, imo.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> not trying to but in by the way, just wanted to add some knowledge.


Oh, I'm well aware of this. I've been running this BIOS (and one other BIOS @ 1506) for a while now. It wasn't based on random changes or someone else's settings, but testing and re-testing until I stopped getting throttled and stopped crashing.









I was just curious why someone's coming out of the blue and suggesting I decrease my voltage. If there's some info that might be gained there, I'm all for it....


----------



## Performer81

Did you even try it with lower voltage? Because 1,26 is very high and many people do over 1550 with that voltage.


----------



## syl1979

I can understand 1.26 for 1600 mhz. But 1.275 for less than 1500...
For 1480 I would run at under 1.2 on my msi (not gaming, in fact it will throttle if I go higher). Will post some screen when I am back home on monday


----------



## Hequaqua

My









First, I don't trust *just* a screen shot of GPU-Z.

Second I'm not saying that some peoples cards don't perform outstanding, many of them do.

While GPU-Z is a fine tool to monitor and get information about the performance of your card, there is a flaw.

I will use the screen shot that I just took and explain.



The first sign is the Memory Usage: as you can see it says 308mb.
The second sign is the Power Consumption: 47.5%.

When I see just a screen shot with numbers like mine, the first thing I think is they are fake. They aren't. It says to me that the card was not really under load, not anywhere near under load. Sure the GPU usage is at 99%, the Core/Memory show the max for whatever overclock.

Look at this screen shot:


You can see the Memory usage is higher, as well as the Power. This screen shot show that the card was under a heavier load.

The flaw with GPU-Z is the Render Test. When I see low Memory usage/Power Consumption....it says that were using the render test when grabbing the screen shot.

I mean, come on.....I'm at 1620/8036 at 1.225v, and only 47.5% Power.....lmao


----------



## blaze2210

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Performer81*
> 
> Did you even try it with lower voltage? Because 1,26 is very high and many people do over 1550 with that voltage.


The voltage was only increased when I was being limited by voltage - a.k.a. only when it needed it....You guys apparently need to be reminded that all GPUs don't perform the same. I feel the need to remind you about the term "Silicon Lottery". I'm not OCing my card to impress anyone, I prefer that it's rock-solid.

Quite a few of those people with lower voltages also complain about new drivers crashing their system, or game updates crashing it, or occasionally even Windows updates crashing them - I don't experience any of these issues.









(Just because my name doesn't pop up very often in here these days, don't assume that I'm new here.







)


----------



## iARDAs

I am in an extreme dilemma here... I can not decide if I should invest in a 2nd 970 or wait for the new GPUs from Nvidia which I have no idea when they will be relesaed.

I am gaming at 4K btw...


----------



## blaze2210

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *iARDAs*
> 
> I am in an extreme dilemma here... I can not decide if I should invest in a 2nd 970 or wait for the new GPUs from Nvidia which I have no idea when they will be relesaed.
> 
> I am gaming at 4K btw...


I would go with another 970 personally. I miss SLI, had some cashflow issues and had to get rid of one of my 970s. My 144hz monitor is a little "underfed" now....


----------



## iARDAs

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *blaze2210*
> 
> I would go with another 970 personally. I miss SLI, had some cashflow issues and had to get rid of one of my 970s. My 144hz monitor is a little "underfed" now....


Ahhh. I hope you get things back to normal and grab another 970









I am in love with the 970 but only worried that 4GB cap might bring issues later on in 4K resolution. I should say that I am not using any type of AA at all but I am still worried.


----------



## duganator

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *iARDAs*
> 
> Ahhh. I hope you get things back to normal and grab another 970
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I am in love with the 970 but only worried that 4GB cap might bring issues later on in 4K resolution. I should say that I am not using any type of AA at all but I am still worried.


I'd think a single 980ti would be better for 4k


----------



## kl6mk6

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *iARDAs*
> 
> I am in an extreme dilemma here... I can not decide if I should invest in a 2nd 970 or wait for the new GPUs from Nvidia which I have no idea when they will be relesaed.
> 
> I am gaming at 4K btw...


I also agree that for ~$330 more you can have the same performance as a 980 Ti with more memory. A sound investment in my opinion. I was running Dragon Age Inquisition on ultra settings at 4k smooth (I run vsync 30Hz and never dropped below 29Hz).


----------



## blaze2210

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *iARDAs*
> 
> Ahhh. I hope you get things back to normal and grab another 970
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I am in love with the 970 but only worried that 4GB cap might bring issues later on in 4K resolution. I should say that I am not using any type of AA at all but I am still worried.


Me too, it sucked having that performance for a little while, then having to get rid of one. Oh well, I'll get back to it eventually. The lesson there was "don't buy things until you have your money situation properly sorted out".









With DX12, you're _supposed_ to be able to utilize the full vRAM of each card, instead of having "mirrored" memory (only 4GB usable with 2x 4GB cards). I'm having an issue with pulling up some evidence of this (actual recent info from MS or Nvidia), but I've seen it mentioned quite a few times in various locations. So I'm not sure if it's legit or not, but it would certainly be nice!
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kl6mk6*
> 
> I also agree that for ~$330 more you can have the same performance as a 980 Ti with more memory. A sound investment in my opinion. I was running Dragon Age Inquisition on ultra settings at 4k smooth (I run vsync 30Hz and never dropped below 29Hz).


It was a similar situation when I bought the 2x 760s I had - their performance matched (or beat, in some cases) the Titan's performance, but for half of the price. Then the 900 series came out....hehehe....


----------



## Vellinious

I have 2 x EVGA 970 FTWs with EK blocks. A modded bios that has it running at 1.262v and boost at 1531. A couple of pics of playing around in firestrike and of the cards. = ) I absolutely love these cards. They overclock and run very well....after the modded bios.

http://www.3dmark.com/fs/5896870
http://www.3dmark.com/fs/5896953

I've got it running above 21k now on Firesrike and 11.3k plus on FS Extreme.


----------



## shwarz

Hey what 970 ftw are these the + or non + and I run a 970 ftw non plus, you think you can upload your BIOS?


----------



## blaze2210

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *shwarz*
> 
> Hey what 970 ftw are these the + or non + and I run a 970 ftw non plus, you think you can upload your BIOS?


Unless your cards are EXACTLY the same, that BIOS probably won't work for you. I mean the same down to even the ASIC score. Me and DeathAngel74 have the same brand and model of card (EVGA 970 SSC non-plus model), but our ASIC scores are a couple of points away from each other, so his BIOS files aren't stable with my GPU.

As a tip, you should avoid flashing other people's BIOS files to your card. You'd be better off copying settings into your own BIOS file.


----------



## Vellinious

The 970 FTW. Not the +

I'm using a bios created by a Jaqen from Linus Tech Tips. Link below.

https://drive.google.com/file/d/0B-Nz1L7y2ABOZEFrRlFtdWsxWEk/view


----------



## shwarz

970 ftw has dual bios anyway so im not worried. just trying to get more out of my 970 ftw

ran valley the other day and my flatmate got a better score than me despite a worse cpu and a asus 970

currently stable at 1517 core 7800 memory with no voltage bump but windows 10 is currently playing
havoc with my games


----------



## Vellinious

The ASIC score on my cards are 73.3% and 80.8% The modded bios I linked isn't anything out of this world. It can't be...anything more than 1.68v hits them up against the power limit the card can draw and they throttle. 1.262 is about perfect for the 970FTW, with the TDP upped to 240w...which it has no hopes of actually reaching. The only limitations you should see are with the power limit.

The screenshot above is as high as I can go on mine without hitting up against the power limit and throttling the card. This modded bios has the voltages scaled much better though, so if it does happen to throttle, it's not declocking by 200+mhz.... The scaling on the stock bios was horrible.

G'luck


----------



## blaze2210

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Vellinious*
> 
> The ASIC score on my cards are 73.3% and 80.8% The modded bios I linked isn't anything out of this world. It can't be...anything more than 1.68v hits them up against the power limit the card can draw and they throttle. 1.262 is about perfect for the 970FTW, with the TDP upped to 240w...which it has no hopes of actually reaching. The only limitations you should see are with the power limit.
> 
> The screenshot above is as high as I can go on mine without hitting up against the power limit and throttling the card. This modded bios has the voltages scaled much better though, so if it does happen to throttle, it's not declocking by 200+mhz.... The scaling on the stock bios was horrible.
> 
> G'luck


Do whatever you guys want, just know that there are differences between the performance capabilities of the cards. So don't put too much faith into being able to flash another person's BIOS and get the same results (or even amount of stability) as them. Me and DeathAngel's cards are ~2 ASIC points away from each other (72% vs 74%, IIRC), but the performance is quite different between the cards.

Just giving you guys some advance notice of what to expect. If it works out well for you, right on! Otherwise, at least you're more informed about what you'll be getting into.


----------



## Vellinious

The maxwell GPU has more than enough capability to run 1.262v. But thanks for the input. = )


----------



## blaze2210

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Vellinious*
> 
> The maxwell GPU has more than enough capability to run 1.262v. But thanks for the input. = )


I'm not saying that it doesn't, especially since I know this first-hand. If you've seen my screenshots, you'd know that my voltage is higher than that and is just fine. What I'm saying is that one person's modded BIOS might not be stable on another person's card, even if you both have the same exact card (if you've been overclocking for a while, you should know this). You can always give it a shot to see if it's stable, and it might end up being stable. On the other hand, it might not be. Just wanted to throw that heads-up out there....


----------



## Vellinious

I've been overclocking for quite a while. This is my first real venture into modding a bios on the GPU, but....1.262v is plenty of voltage to run 1531mhz on pretty much anything but a complete dud of a card, which is what the boost clock is set at. Given that the FTW has a dual bios...there's no danger in trying it.

I understand your apprehension, but feel it's misplaced. That's all.


----------



## blaze2210

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Vellinious*
> 
> I've been overclocking for quite a while. This is my first real venture into modding a bios on the GPU, but....1.262v is plenty of voltage to run 1531mhz on pretty much anything but a complete dud of a card, which is what the boost clock is set at. Given that the FTW has a dual bios...there's no danger in trying it.
> 
> I understand your apprehension, but feel it's misplaced. That's all.


You're misunderstanding my posts - I'm just giving info. You're totally free to take it or leave it. I'm just passing along what I learned from my own experiences. As you said, its your first real venture into modding a BIOS, so this info is good to have. Learning from other people's mistakes is never a bad thing....


----------



## DeathAngel74

1.3125v can push my card to 1620mhz stable. I too want to give sli another try, but it would be hard to find another card with 76%asic.


----------



## Vellinious

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DeathAngel74*
> 
> 1.3125v can push my card to 1620mhz stable. I too want to give sli another try, but it would be hard to find another card with 76%asic.


NIce overclock. That's more volts than I'd feel comfortable pushing, but....nice overclock. = )


----------



## zorvalth

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *zorvalth*
> 
> I'm in a process of creating a backplate for my MSI GTX 970. Friend of mine helped me with the autocad drawing and we gave it to the local factory to cut the aluminum plate with laser. This is the result:
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Pics
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Personaly I like better the one with the VRM openings. Which one do you like better or what do you dislike? Any opinion would be appreciated.
> 
> Next step is to make it black. I'm thinking of trying anodizing and painting and to choose the one which looks better. And the last thing will be to engrave the dragon logo of MSI on the right side of the plate?
> 
> Any thoughts would be appreciated.


A little update, its slow but steady progress







Stil ltrying to figure it out how to paint/anodinize it but i will figure it out..

Here is a photo od Anodinized and Painted(both not very good but i will find a way) plate with some engraving


----------



## duganator

So I've maxed the power limit and voltage slider in after burner and my g1 is stuck at 1515 mhz, does that sound about right? Would flashing a modded bios help at all? Would the extra mhz I get out of it matter all that much in games?


----------



## Hequaqua

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *zorvalth*
> 
> A little update, its slow but steady progress
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Stil ltrying to figure it out how to paint/anodinize it but i will figure it out..
> 
> Here is a photo od Anodinized and Painted(both not very good but i will find a way) plate with some engraving


Prefer the anodized myself. Just the raw with engraving would be nice......







I want one....if the price is right....


----------



## TopicClocker

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *iARDAs*
> 
> I am in an extreme dilemma here... I can not decide if I should invest in a 2nd 970 or wait for the new GPUs from Nvidia which I have no idea when they will be relesaed.
> 
> I am gaming at 4K btw...


As far as I know I don't think there are going to be any new GPUs above the 980 Ti and Titan X until 2016.

I'm partially in the same dilemma too, I'm currently fine and satisfied with a single GTX 970 but 980 Ti performance does look quite intriguing, I'm mostly looking into the future and if I decide I want that level of performance.

The 3.5GB is one of the things I'm considering and is slightly putting me off going SLI, so for me I'd consider 4K out of the question if I'm trying to max games.

I game at 1080p because I have a 1080p monitor and a 1080p TV, DSR improves the image quality, but it's nothing really like the true resolution of a 1440p monitor or a 4K TV.

SLI 970s, a single 980 Ti or a single TItan X most likely wont cut it for 4K at 60fps in the most demanding games at the highest settings, so I'm not pursuing that either, of-course it's not necessary to pursue max settings but personally I'd like a balance of Image Quality and Frame-rate.

Due to the 3.5GB/4GB of the 970, the 980 Ti looks like a more attractive GPU, since you already have a GTX 970 running SLI doesn't sound like a bad idea, but if you were deciding between SLI 970s and a single 980 Ti, a single 980 Ti would be the best choice.

Unless you're willing to sell your current 970 and put towards a 980 Ti, since it seems like you have 4K in mind, ideally a 980 Ti setup would be better for 4K Gaming due to it being a single really powerful GPU; which also has 6GB of VRAM, unless you don't mind turning down a few settings so the VRAM isn't much of a problem.

The main thing which consumes VRAM is mostly Texture Quality, so perhaps in the worst case scenario that'll be one of the things you'll be turning down in a 970 SLI setup compared to a 980 Ti setup with 2GB more VRAM, there are also the rumours of DX12 supposedly allowing the combination of GPU memory pools in SLI, however I'm not to sure if that will come to fruition until there are DX12 games that actually do this.

Theoretically a 970 SLI setup is more powerful than a 980 Ti setup, presuming both GPUs are at the same clock speed, however it's then all down to SLI scaling, support for SLI profiles and VRAM, as far as I know most games have SLI support, but there may be a time when you want to play a game which doesn't support SLI when it's released, so you'll be using the power of a single GTX 970 instead, until it gets SLI support if it ever does.


----------



## ludkoto

I don't think you can go more then +25 on voltage on G1s atleast on mine i can add only +25. Gotta mode the bios for more. Mine is moded atm 1.25v 1557 core 7500 mem. Using afterburner for TDP limit only coz i am not sure how to mode it properly








Have't had problem since i flashed it.


----------



## duganator

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ludkoto*
> 
> I don't think you can go more then +25 on voltage on G1s atleast on mine i can add only +25. Gotta mode the bios for more. Mine is moded atm 1.25v 1557 core 7500 mem. Using afterburner for TDP limit only coz i am not sure how to mode it properly
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Have't had problem since i flashed it.


what kind of gains do you see going from 1500->1557?


----------



## NativeKid

Hopped on the sli train








Running the Max Unleashed bios @ 1531


----------



## ludkoto

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *duganator*
> 
> what kind of gains do you see going from 1500->1557?


Haven't realy tested it its the max i can get from this 1.25v. Probably few points in Firestrike and some fps gotta test it latter probably not realy that much.


----------



## TopicClocker

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *duganator*
> 
> what kind of gains do you see going from 1500->1557?


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ludkoto*
> 
> Haven't realy tested it its the max i can get from this 1.25v. Probably few points in Firestrike and some fps gotta test it latter probably not realy that much.


Theoretically it should be about 3%.


----------



## FuRy88

Would anyone be able to tell me... i have an evga gtx 970 acx 2.0 SC... i cannot modify voltage in msi afterburner... ? Whats happening is it locked or can i unlock voltage control with another BIOS?

Many thanks all


----------



## ludkoto

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *FuRy88*
> 
> Would anyone be able to tell me... i have an evga gtx 970 acx 2.0 SC... i cannot modify voltage in msi afterburner... ? Whats happening is it locked or can i unlock voltage control with another BIOS?
> 
> Many thanks all


I think it is from options/general and then thick unlock voltage control and it might matter if its extended or reference or standard from the sleder menu next to it but i am not sure for this


----------



## blaze2210

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *FuRy88*
> 
> Would anyone be able to tell me... i have an evga gtx 970 acx 2.0 SC... i cannot modify voltage in msi afterburner... ? Whats happening is it locked or can i unlock voltage control with another BIOS?
> 
> Many thanks all


Click on Settings in Afterburner, then check this box:


----------



## ludkoto

That way is better


----------



## FuRy88

.


----------



## FuRy88

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *blaze2210*
> 
> Click on Settings in Afterburner, then check this box:


Thanks for your input..

I did already do this straight away.. but when i change my voltage in MSI AB watching the voltage on OSD it does not change whilst gaming... maxes out at 1.200v and goes no higher, even though the voltage sliders maxed out


----------



## blaze2210

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *FuRy88*
> 
> Thanks for your input..
> 
> I did already do this straight away.. but when i change my voltage in MSI AB watching the voltage on OSD it does not change whilst gaming... maxes out at 1.200v and goes no higher, even though the voltage sliders maxed out


Did you also change anything else, like clock speed, memory speed, etc? Or was it just the voltage you changed? Did you also try increasing the Power Limit?


----------



## FuRy88

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *blaze2210*
> 
> Did you also change anything else, like clock speed, memory speed, etc? Or was it just the voltage you changed? Did you also try increasing the Power Limit?


I maxed the power limit and oc'd the core as well as memory... no change in voltage 1.200v max and no higher... ?? :-(


----------



## kl6mk6

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *FuRy88*
> 
> I maxed the power limit and oc'd the core as well as memory... no change in voltage 1.200v max and no higher... ?? :-(


I could never get that to work right on my EVGAs. I eventually modded my bios to get a little more voltage.


----------



## FuRy88

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kl6mk6*
> 
> I could never get that to work right on my EVGAs. I eventually modded my bios to get a little more voltage.


Ok cool, so theres actually a BIOS out for it to mod voltage? .... because i can't find it :-/


----------



## kl6mk6

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *FuRy88*
> 
> Ok cool, so theres actually a BIOS out for it to mod voltage? .... because i can't find it :-/


http://www.overclock.net/t/1517316/extract-and-flash-gtx-970-and-980-firmware-zosons-h2o-and-air-custom-bios


----------



## karkee

I also got my MSI GTX970 for 2 weeks now but for example in CSGO I get quite alot of framedrops compare to my oldGTX770. I tried many different nvidia drivers but mostly it stays the same. I am on win7. All other settings are fine. Anyone have an idea or is this normal, as I have read that the GTX970 has some problems with older games?


----------



## EternalRest

Sorry for asking but, is the 3.5gb of vram a problem? Looking into getting a 970.


----------



## rfarmer

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *EternalRest*
> 
> Sorry for asking but, is the 3.5gb of vram a problem? Looking into getting a 970.


Not unless you are trying to game at 4k on high settings. I game at 1080 and my 970 has only seen over 3.5gb during Arkham knights, and that played about as well as can be expected for that game. Most games are under 3.5gb and run extremely well.


----------



## moccor

No, the 3.5GB on Windows 10 is irrelevant, it doesn't have the same problems as the other operating systems. Someone should add that bit of info somewhere because there seems to be a lot of misinformed people spreading misinformed information about the "3.5GB usable memory"


----------



## FuRy88

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kl6mk6*
> 
> http://www.overclock.net/t/1517316/extract-and-flash-gtx-970-and-980-firmware-zosons-h2o-and-air-custom-bios


Im not quite sure here... can i flash ssc BIOS to my SC... intuitively id have thought no..?

Im reading posts elsewhere of people with SC's and they are able to add voltage???!!! Somethings a miss here with my particular situation.. just a thought, i am running and old x58 board with pci-e 2.0... would this have any impact?


----------



## blaze2210

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *FuRy88*
> 
> Im not quite sure here... can i flash ssc BIOS to my SC... intuitively id have thought no..?
> 
> Im reading posts elsewhere of people with SC's and they are able to add voltage???!!! Somethings a miss here with my particular situation.. just a thought, i am running and old x58 board with pci-e 2.0... would this have any impact?


I wouldn't recommend flashing a different model, especially if you're new to BIOS mods and flashing.


----------



## FuRy88

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *blaze2210*
> 
> I wouldn't recommend flashing a different model, especially if you're new to BIOS mods and flashing.


That's what i thought???

Not new to gpu bios flashing though... been doing it since i had my first gtx 260 years ago


----------



## blaze2210

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *FuRy88*
> 
> That's what i thought???
> 
> Not new to gpu bios flashing though... been doing it since i had my first gtx 260 years ago


The skinny is this: you can flash whatever BIOS you like to your card, just be prepared for whatever issues might arise. If you want to have the best chance of success, then I'd recommend sticking with BIOS files that match your brand and exact model.


----------



## kl6mk6

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *FuRy88*
> 
> That's what i thought???
> 
> Not new to gpu bios flashing though... been doing it since i had my first gtx 260 years ago


if you extract your own bios and post it in the link i provided, someone there will mod if for you however you need.


----------



## FuRy88

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kl6mk6*
> 
> if you extract your own bios and post it in the link i provided, someone there will mod if for you however you need.


Oh sweet thanks man


----------



## syl1979

Just to show some info on my MSI 970 4GD5T OC.

I have modded the bios, power limit max at 225W instead of 187W (new ref.)

Also made the voltage bios modification to get 1.193v as maximum voltage

Without overclock : 1265 Mhz


With overclock by afterburner : 1480 Mhz


The difficulty with my card is the cooling and power draw. The cooler is quite simple and I get high temperatures over 80deg. I will try to redo thermal paste application.
For the power draw, the card has 2 x 6 pins.Even maxed at 225W I see that i reached the power cap when the display shows around 110. I think I reached the limit on one of the discrete power input (motherboard or PCI express plugs)


----------



## zorvalth

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *zorvalth*
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> A little update, its slow but steady progress
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Stil ltrying to figure it out how to paint/anodinize it but i will figure it out..
> 
> Here is a photo od Anodinized and Painted(both not very good but i will find a way) plate with some engraving


Finaly! Found the right painting method and looks way better even then the anodized i tried.



And compared with the old painting.


----------



## EthanKing

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *moccor*
> 
> No, the 3.5GB on Windows 10 is irrelevant, it doesn't have the same problems as the other operating systems. Someone should add that bit of info somewhere because there seems to be a lot of misinformed people spreading misinformed information about the "3.5GB usable memory"


Using a 970 here on win10 and got GTA V online to use 3.7GB but anything more was a stuttery mess.

Sent from my GT-I8200N using Tapatalk


----------



## Ceslen

Continue to be impressed by this card. It boosted to 1600.








(Note; not gaming stable, was just curious if it could touch the sky)


----------



## DeathAngel74

http://www.3dmark.com/3dm/7015791

Fire Strike 1620/4001, 1.275v, 49C


Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!






http://www.3dmark.com/3dm/6851504

Valley Benchmark 1620/4001 1.275v, 53C


Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!








Catzilla 1080p


Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!







Game stable @1519/8000


----------



## Ceslen

Whoa death. That's impressive. It's game stable? Now you have me wanting to fidget with the bios a bit more and see if I can actually get mine stable. DOH


----------



## Ceslen

What is your tdp set at if you don't mind me asking death?


----------



## DeathAngel74




----------



## Ceslen

WOW! 298W!!














Makes me feel much better about pushing past my 181W. Thank you!


----------



## DeathAngel74

82+98+98=278
82+108+108=298
so I set tdp to 300

Here's the final bios if you want to take a look!

mod66.zip 136k .zip file


----------



## Ceslen

You ROCK! 44c loaded and 1600mhz stable! Ty very much for the reference bios. +rep
(I didn't have the balls to push the pcie slot over 75w lol)


----------



## Hequaqua

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *zorvalth*
> 
> Finaly! Found the right painting method and looks way better even then the anodized i tried.
> 
> 
> 
> And compared with the old painting.


Still like the raw look.....lol

That paint does look better though.


----------



## moosetech

Had my 970 for two months now, been a dream to work with since my 660 Ti was used in another build for my friend


----------



## DeathAngel74

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ceslen*
> 
> You ROCK! 44c loaded and 1600mhz stable! Ty very much for the reference bios. +rep
> (I didn't have the balls to push the pcie slot over 75w lol)


Remember though, its only stable during benchmarks at 1620Mhz, lol. I'm game stable at 1519 now. Lowered from 1569, 1557 and 1620..... For some reason raising the pci slot to 82w stops throttling completely.


----------



## Ceslen

Crazy. Mine seems to be game stable at 1600. I've been playing witcher 3 at 1440p for the last hour at 1600mhz. Maybe my lucky day lol


----------



## DeathAngel74

I think its batman ak, that hates overclocking....


----------



## Ceslen

I jinxed myself. I just went back to it and it crashed. doh. Couldn't be that lucky of a day lol.

Edit: 1580 is where it seems to sit comfortable at so that's where I guess I'll be running it for now.
Ty again


----------



## GarfieldsField

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *iARDAs*
> 
> 970 is a fanstastic GPU for your needs.
> 
> I don't have coil whine
> Temp Throttling is not bad. A small neusiance since you are a casual gamer
> 3.5GB is not bad either.
> 
> I gamet at 4K with a single 970.


Thanks.

Should I get MSI Gaming 4GB or Gigabyte G1 Gaming 4GB?


----------



## moosetech

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *GarfieldsField*
> 
> Thanks.
> 
> Should I get MSI Gaming 4GB or Gigabyte G1 Gaming 4GB?


MSI seems to have slightly better numbers. Or, at least I thought it did and that's why I bought it







Last night I set my cooling fan to 80% on the GPU and could barely hear it. I'm constantly impressed with this card.

Thousands of happy MSI owners can't be wrong.


----------



## Mr-Dark

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *GarfieldsField*
> 
> Thanks.
> 
> Should I get MSI Gaming 4GB or Gigabyte G1 Gaming 4GB?


The G1 have better cooling for the VRM + core but have one problem the Min fan RPM is 1600rpm you will need bios modified to drop it to 1000rpm

If you have the room for the G1 in your case and the Fan noise not problem for you give it a try its beast card


----------



## blaze2210

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DeathAngel74*
> 
> I think its batman ak, that hates overclocking....


As long as you're not going too crazy with the OC, AK should be fine. I use my 1506/8002 vBIOS, though I did use a bunch of your Power Table settings.









I was actually just playing the Azrael AR Challenge a few mins ago.


----------



## Mr-Dark

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *blaze2210*
> 
> As long as you're not going too crazy with the OC, AK should be fine. I use my 1506/8002 vBIOS, though I did use a bunch of your Power Table settings.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I was actually just playing the Azrael AR Challenge a few mins ago.


+1 There is nothing called ( game hate overclocking ) simply your OC not stable









My 970s G1 OC to 1500mhz 1.22v (My custom bios ) from 4 month or more i don't remember and no problem at all









I like that cat bro


----------



## blaze2210

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mr-Dark*
> 
> +1 There is nothing called ( game hate overclocking ) simply *your OC not stable*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> My 970s G1 OC to 1500mhz 1.22v (My custom bios ) from 4 month or more i don't remember and no problem at all
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I like that cat bro


That is what the culprit is if a game causes you to crash. I'll be perfectly honest, when I opened Arkham Knight this morning, it crashed. I've been messing with my 970's BIOS a bit over the last couple of days, sort of refining my settings - mainly the Power and Voltage settings. So I opened MBT and gave my voltages a little bump, flashed the new mod, and restarted my PC. Boom! Played the Azrael challenge until I got tired of the "strive for perfection" that the challenge requires - which was about an hour and a half (I did get over 400k on it though).









Is this new set of settings completely stable? Not sure, but they are _so far_....


----------



## reev3r

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *GarfieldsField*
> 
> Should I get MSI Gaming 4GB or Gigabyte G1 Gaming 4GB?


I have the G1 gaming and in twenty years I've not once been happier with a graphics card. I chose the G1 for several reasons, outputs, fans, benchmarks, power inputs, color, among other things. I have mine overclocked to 1520mHz and she never exceeds 65℃, not sure how other cards do, but it seems that the G1 runs the coolest of the lot.

Thousands of G1 owners can't be wrong... lol

Anyhow, I can say with great certainty that no matter what card you choose they'll all treat you fine... Just as long as there aren't any specific features you're concerned about. I would just check some temperature charts to see how the cards perform against each other... Just my opinions on the matter. You really can't go wrong with a 970 unless you lose the silicon lottery, but that can't be much avoided.


----------



## Wirerat

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *reev3r*
> 
> I have the G1 gaming and in twenty years I've not once been happier with a graphics card. I chose the G1 for several reasons, outputs, fans, benchmarks, power inputs, color, among other things. I have mine overclocked to 1520mHz and she never exceeds 65℃, not sure how other cards do, but it seems that the G1 runs the coolest of the lot.
> 
> Thousands of G1 owners can't be wrong... lol
> 
> Anyhow, I can say with great certainty that no matter what card you choose they'll all treat you fine... Just as long as there aren't any specific features you're concerned about. I would just check some temperature charts to see how the cards perform against each other... Just my opinions on the matter. *You really can't go wrong with a 970 unless you lose the silicon lottery*, but that can't be much avoided.


A gtx 970 that maxed out at 1425mhz would be considered loosing the silicon lottery but actually performance difference vs a higher oc would still be negligible in game.

I strongly agree that 970 is great card though.


----------



## DeathAngel74

Blaze2210, the game has been more stable since the patch. I settled on 1519/8000 300tdp and 1.281v


----------



## blaze2210

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DeathAngel74*
> 
> Blaze2210, the game has been more stable since the patch. I settled on 1519/8000 300tdp and 1.281v


I don't have the patch yet, I'm still running the same version I've had. In a session a couple minutes ago, I forgot to run Afterburner (for the fan profile), and my 970 temp hit 78*C. I minimized AK and opened Afterburner, and a few seconds later, I was down to 61*C. What a difference a fan profile makes.


----------



## DeathAngel74

The patch was installed when started the game. Steam updated the game, then the game started qith new options.


----------



## blaze2210

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DeathAngel74*
> 
> The patch was installed when started the game. Steam updated the game, then the game started qith new options.


That would be true, if my copy was allowed to get through the firewall, and if it were connected with Steam. Mine is still the unpatched version, I assure you.


----------



## DeathAngel74

I know. I was just clarifying that mine is patcjed and your is not patched lol.


----------



## blaze2210

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DeathAngel74*
> 
> I know. I was just clarifying that mine is patcjed and your is not patched lol.


So does it run any better, in your opinion?


----------



## DeathAngel74

Smoother with fps capped at 60. They added new options to the menu as well.


----------



## blaze2210

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DeathAngel74*
> 
> Smoother with fps capped at 60. They added new options to the menu as well.


Hmmm....I wonder if the ini file can still edit that cap to 120. New options sounds good, anything interesting?


----------



## DeathAngel74

I saw 30, 60 and 90 fps


----------



## blaze2210

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DeathAngel74*
> 
> I saw 30, 60 and 90 fps


That's decent, better than not having the option.


----------



## Hequaqua

Here ya go Blaze.....screen shot of the new menu options for graphics:



It is still pushing the card past the 3.5 Vram limit with no stuttering or performance issues. I set it to 90fps, but it stays right around 59-60. EDIT: With V-Sync it will only go as high as the refresh rate on your monitor. (60mhz)



You need to have the latest drivers(355.82) to take advantage of some of the new options available.

The game looks amazing though...and I didn't have any crashes.....


----------



## Swiftes

anyone getting blackouts with The Witcher 3 on the latest (Phantom Pain Ready) drivers?

Mine plays for 10 mins, then goes to a black display, I then have to Reset the CMOS for my GPU to work again.

Fine with all other games, haven't tried rolling back the drivers yet however.


----------



## kl6mk6

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Swiftes*
> 
> anyone getting blackouts with The Witcher 3 on the latest (Phantom Pain Ready) drivers?
> 
> Mine plays for 10 mins, then goes to a black display, I then have to Reset the CMOS for my GPU to work again.
> 
> Fine with all other games, haven't tried rolling back the drivers yet however.


Nope, no problems here. Played couple times this weekend for a few hours at a time. Just to verify, what driver version were you using and are you overclocked?


----------



## DeathAngel74

Anything above 1557mhz used to make the witcher 3 crash. And anything above 1519mhz makes batman AK crash, lol. I just can't win dang it.....using 355.85 Quadro drivers for win7 x64. Everything is working fine so far.


----------



## blaze2210

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Hequaqua*
> 
> Here ya go Blaze.....screen shot of the new menu options for graphics:
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It is still pushing the card past the 3.5 Vram limit with no stuttering or performance issues. I set it to 90fps, but it stays right around 59-60. EDIT: With V-Sync it will only go as high as the refresh rate on your monitor. (60mhz)
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You need to have the latest drivers(355.82) to take advantage of some of the new options available.
> 
> The game looks amazing though...and I didn't have any crashes.....


Thanks for the screens. Yeah, they definitely added some options.


----------



## Hequaqua

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DeathAngel74*
> 
> Anything above 1557mhz used to make the witcher 3 crash. And anything above 1519mhz makes batman AK crash, lol. I just can't win dang it.....using 355.85 Quadro drivers for win7 x64. Everything is working fine so far.


Just out of curiosity what is your Vram usage when playing B:AK?

The game does use more than what is on the card. I saw a high of 4389mb!

Here is a the first level. This is at 1550/8000.






EDIT: Add another post.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *blaze2210*
> 
> Thanks for the screens. Yeah, they definitely added some options.


I've played a few times now...and not a single crash. It would crash coming out of the actual game when I exited.


----------



## DeathAngel74

3600mb, everything on high ,except shadows, 1080p


----------



## EternalRest

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *rfarmer*
> 
> Not unless you are trying to game at 4k on high settings. I game at 1080 and my 970 has only seen over 3.5gb during Arkham knights, and that played about as well as can be expected for that game. Most games are under 3.5gb and run extremely well.


I thought so. I read that if you're pushing it to its max, it will become a problem. I game at medium to high settings at 1080p. So I don't think it will be a problem. 8GB of VRAM on the 390 would be nice, but I don't want the extra heat in my mATX case. I could always use EVGA's setup to a 980, if needed.


----------



## Vellinious

Kicked the voltage and the power limit in the bios up a little bit further. Runs well.

http://www.3dmark.com/fs/5947745


----------



## kl6mk6

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Vellinious*
> 
> Kicked the voltage and the power limit in the bios up a little bit further. Runs well.
> 
> http://www.3dmark.com/fs/5947745
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


Daaang you got my graphics score beat by ~1,000. Nice job. But will it game?


----------



## Vellinious

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kl6mk6*
> 
> Daaang you got my graphics score beat by ~1,000. Nice job. But will it game?


At those clocks? Not likely...not for very long anyway. lol I game at 1531 on the core and 1700 on the memory. At those settings it'll pull a high 26k low 27k graphics score, depending on the run.


----------



## silveralf

Just installed an EK-FC970 GTX Strix waterblock on my GTX970 Strix.

Temp results with the original CU II cooling:
 

Temp results with the waterblock:


----------



## rfarmer

Very nice, I'm getting ready to put my MSI GTX 970 under water, hope I get temps like yours.


----------



## Vellinious

Decided to try my hand at a Valley run. I'll take it. = )


----------



## kl6mk6

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Vellinious*
> 
> Decided to try my hand at a Valley run. I'll take it. = )
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


Aww, beat me again by ~100pts. You gotta be happy with that score! You should post some picks of your pc and add it to your rigs (in the bottom of your profile menu).


----------



## Vellinious

Hmm...I can store pictures of my machine in my profile? I'll look into it.


----------



## BlueSponge

Hey folks,
Dunno if it has been asked, or answered but...
Anyone using Adobe CS6 suite (Premiere Pro CS6 / After Effect CS6)?
Can the GTX 970 be made to work and support the MGE under Windows 7 / 10?
Does it work properly, render times reduce/playback feel smoother?

Thanks


----------



## reptileexperts

http://www.3dmark.com/fs/5953766
Firestrike last night in SLI

Playing with the OC on these cards to find that really sweet spot before going back and doing a full modded vbios, which I feel shouldn't be necessitated at this point. Since I'm just gaming at 2560x1080 benching is about all the stress these GPU's ever see since they only hit 60-70% use in real world with a lower OC

core 1465, memory 8100, voltage 1.19


----------



## kl6mk6

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *reptileexperts*
> 
> http://www.3dmark.com/fs/5953766
> Firestrike last night in SLI
> 
> Playing with the OC on these cards to find that really sweet spot before going back and doing a full modded vbios, which I feel shouldn't be necessitated at this point. Since I'm just gaming at 2560x1080 benching is about all the stress these GPU's ever see since they only hit 60-70% use in real world with a lower OC
> 
> core 1465, memory 8100, voltage 1.19


Excellent score!







I'm running the same memory clocks, but pushed my core to 1493GHz. Only increased my voltage to 1.206v but running 120%TDP. Plays games butter smooth. What voltage are you running your 4790K at to get 4.9GHz?


----------



## Benjiw

Did I read in here that windows 10 can use the full 4gb of ram on the 970 or nah? Could someone explain to me in short the 500mb not being used is about again so I can educate myself.

Many thanks in advance.


----------



## reptileexperts

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kl6mk6*
> 
> Excellent score!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I'm running the same memory clocks, but pushed my core to 1493GHz. Only increased my voltage to 1.206v but running 120%TDP. Plays games butter smooth. What voltage are you running your 4790K at to get 4.9GHz?


4.9ghz runs at 1.299v I can get 4.968 @1.35v but from there it's not stable in gaming / benching. I did manage to get one successful firestrike extreme run in at 5.01ghz @ 1.35v but crashed from Whea error (v core). I keep it at 4.8ghz 24/7 atm 1.265v

My actual core runs at 1506mhz during benches and gaming due to boost 2.0


----------



## reptileexperts

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Benjiw*
> 
> Did I read in here that windows 10 can use the full 4gb of ram on the 970 or nah? Could someone explain to me in short the 500mb not being used is about again so I can educate myself.
> 
> Many thanks in advance.


I've seen reports of users hitting 4gb of memory and not seeing stuttering, but this was rumored before windows 10. I have pushed shadows of mordor and GTAV extremely hard and have zero stuttering - but even though Im at max vram usage, it may also be due to SLI config for myself as to where stuttering went.

Nvidia has not released any statements regarding the optimization of the last 500 mb of Vram though, I searched a lot on this subject recently.


----------



## Benjiw

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *reptileexperts*
> 
> I've seen reports of users hitting 4gb of memory and not seeing stuttering, but this was rumored before windows 10. I have pushed shadows of mordor and GTAV extremely hard and have zero stuttering - but even though Im at max vram usage, it may also be due to SLI config for myself as to where stuttering went.
> 
> Nvidia has not released any statements regarding the optimization of the last 500 mb of Vram though, I searched a lot on this subject recently.


Reason I'm asking is the kids over at LTT forum say it's bull**** and I'm wrong with no data to back it up.
Quote:


> You do realize that the GTX 970 VRAM issue is a HARDWARE limitation that no amount of software could ever correct. Now, obviously, the drivers could help to mask the VRAM by flushing it more often or something... But, Windows 10 itself will make NO contribution to anything. Even so, the VRAM issue is negligible at best. Even when you do push it to use 4GB of VRAM you'll only loose about 5% performance or so. And if it was only 3.5GB of VRAM you'd loose close to 50%.
> 
> And while I am a huge AMD fan, I personally haven't owned a Intel product since the Pentium III days, I cant recommend buying a 3 year old platform from anyone. If you really wanted to get a AMD based build you should invest in the A88X platform.


Never recommended buying an FX either...


----------



## Vellinious

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Benjiw*
> 
> Reason I'm asking is the kids over at LTT forum say it's bull**** and I'm wrong with no data to back it up.
> Never recommended buying an FX either...


I've never been able to push mine hard enough to get close to utilizing the full 4gb of ram, and have never seen any stuttering due to that issue. I've been playing MGS V, Shadows of Mordor and Witcher 3...I only run in 1080p though. I would imagine the problem may show up in 1440 though. But it certainly hasn't in 1080. Not in my experience.


----------



## kl6mk6

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Benjiw*
> 
> Reason I'm asking is the kids over at LTT forum say it's bull**** and I'm wrong with no data to back it up.
> Never recommended buying an FX either...


I think it depends on the game and driver optimization. I don't think the new drivers let you use the 0.5GB "slower" ram, and with Windows 10 people have been reporting that system memory is being used beyond the 4GB. Most people are upset that they are/were advertised as a 4GB card, but I bought mine based solely on benchmarks vs. price.


----------



## DeathAngel74

Vellinious,
I posted this for you at the EVGA forums. Don't know if you still need it, but here it is. 1531.5.rom - TDP increased to 275W, Power limit 255W-275W 1.262V

https://drive.google.com/file/d/0B007JgCLgXQLWm1hM09kdGJSQVk/view?usp=sharing


----------



## Benjiw

What say you to this? I messed up saying windows uses the full 4gb or ram which is my bad but.
Quote:


> There *IS* an issue with the 970's vRAM, whether or not you ever experience the problem is irrelevant to me or to the card's design issue. That's like me telling someone who drives at 100Mph that a car that shuts down at 90Mph has no problems whatsoever because you drive it and never pass 75Mph. Oh, and if you think Windows 10 can get around a hardware design problem, you REALLY shouldn't be commenting on anything having to do with tech. Here: go educate yourself on vRAM, and then educate yourself on the 970's issue.
> 
> Also, there *ARE* issues with AMD's CPUs and cards of a R9 390 or GTX 970's power or above.
> Education post #1
> Education post #1 ver. 2015
> Education post #2


----------



## kl6mk6

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Benjiw*
> 
> What say you to this? I messed up saying windows uses the full 4gb or ram which is my bad but.


Like I just said. Some people are admittedly upset that it was/is advertised as a 4GB card, but I bought it based solely on benchmark scores vs price. I don't care that it only has x-memory or how it is being sold, I only care about real world tests. If I had waited I would have gotten a 980 Ti instead of SLI 970s because price/performance wise it is about even. I personally love the 970s, they overclock extremely well and handle everything I throw at them.

If I was sold a car that tested at 500HP, and later found out it only has a V6 instead of a V8. I wouldn't care because it still performs the same regardless of how it was advertised.


----------



## DeathAngel74

Card used more than 3.5gb last night. Seemed ok while test batman ak, the witcher 3 @1080p and ff13 @4k. 3646mb vram usage.


----------



## Hequaqua

Here is a video I made a few days ago. With AB and Riva enabled, you can see that the card goes over the 3.5gb limit.






No stuttering FPS stays at the limit for my monitors refresh rate(60hz)


----------



## Benjiw

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kl6mk6*
> 
> Like I just said. Some people are admittedly upset that it was/is advertised as a 4GB card, but I bought it based solely on benchmark scores vs price. I don't care that it only has x-memory or how it is being sold, I only care about real world tests. If I had waited I would have gotten a 980 Ti instead of SLI 970s because price/performance wise it is about even. I personally love the 970s, they overclock extremely well and handle everything I throw at them.
> 
> If I was sold a car that tested at 500HP, and later found out it only has a V6 instead of a V8. I wouldn't care because it still performs the same regardless of how it was advertised.


I mean the kid has a valid point (assuming he is a kid with his reply prior to this, he got a little mad at me) but I've honestly yet to see issues running my amd with the 970, i get 99% gpu usage most of the time so?


----------



## waylo88

Started a thread for this, but since nobody has responded, I guess I'll post here as well.

Kind of a weird problem. Basically it boils down to this. I installed a new motherboard and processor two days ago. Along with it, I put in an MSI GTX970. When I go to power off the PC at night, the light on the GPU will flash non-stop until I turn the power switch off on the PSU. If I turn the power back on right away, it'll go right back to flashing and I cannot turn my PC on (the power button on the case will not work). Two nights in a row it's done this. I turn the power on the PSU off all night long, and when I come back in the morning and flick it on, everything operates as normal.

I'm completely stumped as to what this issue could be.


----------



## DeathAngel74

I would recheck all the connections to and from the psu to the mobo and gpu. Maybe something is loose? Also try reseating the card. I used to have that psu, and it was a piece of garbage. Could be one of the problems. who knows.


----------



## Vellinious

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DeathAngel74*
> 
> Vellinious,
> I posted this for you at the EVGA forums. Don't know if you still need it, but here it is. 1531.5.rom - TDP increased to 275W, Power limit 255W-275W 1.262V
> 
> https://drive.google.com/file/d/0B007JgCLgXQLWm1hM09kdGJSQVk/view?usp=sharing


I went ahead and changed it myself. Upped the voltage to 1.275, upped the power from the PCIe slot to 80, and upped the power limit to 275. It didn't help much in Firestrike, but I'm crushin Valley now. = )


----------



## DeathAngel74

nice, just trying help out


----------



## Vellinious

I need more voltage to break 1600...I'll probably do that this weekend. It's smokin already though.

5555 in Valley



21193 in Firestrike
http://www.3dmark.com/fs/5963608



11414 in Firestrike Extreme
http://www.3dmark.com/fs/5963629


----------



## DeathAngel74

I think 1312.5mV is enough voltage to push it there. 300W TDP and 298W PL will work fine.


----------



## kl6mk6

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Vellinious*
> 
> I need more voltage to break 1600...I'll probably do that this weekend. It's smokin already though.
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> 5555 in Valley
> 
> 
> 
> 21193 in Firestrike
> http://www.3dmark.com/fs/5963608
> 
> 
> 
> 11414 in Firestrike Extreme
> http://www.3dmark.com/fs/5963629


Dang, those 5820s work really well with the 970s, are they running 16x on both pci slots??


----------



## lester007

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kl6mk6*
> 
> Dang, those 5820s work really well with the 970s, are they running 16x on both pci slots??


whoa 4.7Ghz on 5820k is same on my 4.9Ghz(i7 4930k) clock in physics score


----------



## Vellinious

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kl6mk6*
> 
> Dang, those 5820s work really well with the 970s, are they running 16x on both pci slots??


The 5820 is only a 28 lane CPU. So, 16x and 8x


----------



## TopicClocker

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Benjiw*
> 
> Did I read in here that windows 10 can use the full 4gb of ram on the 970 or nah? Could someone explain to me in short the 500mb not being used is about again so I can educate myself.
> 
> Many thanks in advance.


Essentially one of the connections within the crossbar were severed, this was a portion of L2 Cache and 8 ROPs, this would be connected to the last 512MB of DRAM.

Because of this it has to share from another 32-bit memory controller instead of having it's own, as a result of this the last 512MB of DRAM operates at around 28GB/s compared to the 196GB/s of the first 3.5GB segment.



I'm not running Windows 10, but my theories are:

1. - Windows 10 and the NVIDIA drivers are incorrectly reporting inflated VRAM usage.

2. - NVIDIA have optimized the VRAM usage for the GTX 970 under Windows 10, however it wouldn't be as good as a true fast 4GB memory configuration.

This I have extreme doubts about, as why would it only be for Windows 10? I haven't seen anything like that on Windows 8.1

3. - Maybe it's something to do with WDDM 2.0? But I haven't ready extensively into it yet so I'm not sure.
*Update: I've read quite alot about WDDM 2.0, it seems that memory management has been improved.*

If I could test Gaming on Windows 10 vs Windows 8.1 I would, as if performance is smoother under Windows 10 and the VRAM usage is reporting 4GB there are a number of things why that may be the case without it directly meaning that the second memory segment is handled better, this could be due to:

As I stated above, Windows 10 and the NVIDIA drivers are incorrectly reporting inflated VRAM usage, in combination with this Windows 10 and DX11's Gaming performance could be smoother, giving the perception that the card is able to use more VRAM than it could before and is smoother as a result of that.


----------



## Vellinious

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DeathAngel74*
> 
> I think 1312.5mV is enough voltage to push it there. 300W TDP and 298W PL will work fine.


I'm going to work the bios over a little more tomorrow night. I think I can get it to run Valley at 1.281...maybe 1.287. I don't really want to push the voltage to 1.3 on a 4+1 power phase.....I think that'd be a bit much. Isn't 1.3 supposed to be that point where the maxwell architecture starts to degrade? Thought I heard that somewhere....


----------



## DeathAngel74

Im not sure. Ive been running this way since April, no issues yet


----------



## PimpSkyline

As long as your under water and can keep her well under 60C, I would assume she would be good up to even 1.35-1.4V so lets try for 1750Mhz.


----------



## Benjiw

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *PimpSkyline*
> 
> As long as your under water and can keep her well under 60C, I would assume she would be good up to even 1.35-1.4V so lets try for 1750Mhz.


Why under 60C? Do these gpu's not handle anything over 60c well? I'm still learning about these cards.


----------



## Vellinious

I've got mine under water and I don't think they've hit 40c yet. 60 would probably worry me a bit. More because it'd probably take a LOT of voltage to get them that high.


----------



## PimpSkyline

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Benjiw*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *PimpSkyline*
> 
> As long as your under water and can keep her well under 60C, I would assume she would be good up to even 1.35-1.4V so lets try for 1750Mhz.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Why under 60C? Do these gpu's not handle anything over 60c well? I'm still learning about these cards.
Click to expand...

No no, their supposedly good till 80C, but people have had lots success with OC's when they go from air to water, something about BOOST 2.0 loves cold temps, so under 60C would be good.

Plus I have heard Maxwell's Throttling at 70C for reasons, but there not supposed to.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Vellinious*
> 
> I've got mine under water and I don't think they've hit 40c yet. 60 would probably worry me a bit. More because it'd probably take a LOT of voltage to get them that high.


Well if you pump 1.3+ through a 970, i would say it would at least hit the mid 50's. So keep her under 60C for 1.3+ OCing.


----------



## reptileexperts

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *PimpSkyline*
> 
> ...
> Plus I have heard Maxwell's Throttling at 70C for reasons, but there not supposed to.
> .. .


When you are in your overclocking software, you can change the throttle temperature target. If your target is set to 80, it will throttle before this point to ensure it stays within its limit. I keep my temperature target set at 85 and have yet to experience throttling.

But it is concurrent that with underwater cooling, you can get a better value from boost 2.0 simply because it leaves a lot of thermal headroom. Maxwell architecture on its own right however, is very cool temperature wise in comparison. My Nvidia Reference card peaks around 62 on stock with an overclock at 1.2v. My bottom card (asus strix) however, hits about 75 on average during benching. Because of this I will put them both underwater toward the end of this year when I feel like pushing things further.


----------



## Wirerat

Th creason higher oc happen at 60c and below is due to the vrms. When the core is 70c the vrms can be 10c+ hotter than the core and even cause throttling.

Most 970s dont show a vrm temp sensor in hwinfo64.


----------



## TopicClocker

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *PimpSkyline*
> 
> As long as your under water and can keep her well under 60C, I would assume she would be good up to even 1.35-1.4V so lets try for 1750Mhz.


I thought you could only get the GTX 970 up-to 1.3v? Or are you implying that as-long as your cooling is good you'll be capable of running higher voltages?

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Wirerat*
> 
> Th creason higher oc happen at 60c and below is due to the vrms. When the core is 70c the vrms can be 10c+ hotter than the core and even cause throttling.
> 
> Most 970s dont show a vrm temp sensor in hwinfo64.


I don't think I've seen a VRM sensor on my G1 Gaming, it kind bugged me as I've seen it on a MSI R9 280 in another build I have.


----------



## rfarmer

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TopicClocker*
> 
> I thought you could only get the GTX 970 up-to 1.3v? Or are you implying that as-long as your cooling is good you'll be capable of running higher voltages?
> I don't think I've seen a VRM sensor on my G1 Gaming, it kind bugged me as I've seen it on a MSI R9 280 in another build I have.


nVidia doesn't have a VRM sensor, AMD does.


----------



## Mr-Dark

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *rfarmer*
> 
> nVidia doesn't have a VRM sensor, AMD does.


I believe Asus gtx 970 Strix have VRM sensor ...


----------



## rfarmer

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mr-Dark*
> 
> I believe Asus gtx 970 Strix have VRM sensor ...


That's possible, I know from posts I have read in here and especially the G10 Kraken thread that most nVidia don't have VRM sensors.


----------



## Hequaqua

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mr-Dark*
> 
> I believe Asus gtx 970 Strix have VRM sensor ...


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *rfarmer*
> 
> That's possible, I know from posts I have read in here and especially the G10 Kraken thread that most nVidia don't have VRM sensors.


It appears the Strix does:

http://www.overclock.net/t/1514085/official-nvidia-gtx-970-owners-club/18540#post_24400031


----------



## PimpSkyline

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TopicClocker*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *PimpSkyline*
> 
> As long as your under water and can keep her well under 60C, I would assume she would be good up to even 1.35-1.4V so lets try for 1750Mhz.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I thought you could only get the GTX 970 up-to 1.3v? Or are you implying that as-long as your cooling is good you'll be capable of running higher voltages?
> 
> *With some BIOS and hard mods, you can exceed 1.3V. Yeah that's exactly what i mean, for example, there are people with a 8 Core FX CPU at 1.6-1.7V but they have a killer WC loop that keeps it and the VRM's under 50C, so it should be fine. Same goes for GPU's. Why you think good Ol' KingPin has to use LN2 to get the 980Ti to 2,200Mhz with almost 2.0V?*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Wirerat*
> 
> Th creason higher oc happen at 60c and below is due to the vrms. When the core is 70c the vrms can be 10c+ hotter than the core and even cause throttling.
> 
> Most 970s dont show a vrm temp sensor in hwinfo64.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I don't think I've seen a VRM sensor on my G1 Gaming, it kind bugged me as I've seen it on a MSI R9 280 in another build I have.
Click to expand...


----------



## DeathAngel74

I was going to get another 970 ssc acx 2.0 for my birthday this year, for SLI. My wife convinced me to get something else. DoH!


Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!




Blackstar ID:30TVP 30w 1x12

Gary Holt Signature GH600 (Exodus/Slayer - RIP Jeff Hanneman)


----------



## Mandeep Singh

hello guys,
im thinkin to overclock again, because before my setup wasnt good,
now im using i5 6600k z170 ddr4 with Asus gtx 970 strix OC edition,
with old setup(i5 2310) i was able to get core clock 1463 and mem clock 8200mhz, i tested 1 hour on heaven benchmark and tested some games like shadow of mordor and gta 5,
but now i asked this question in other website forum that, is 80c under load temperature is normal? for long term gaming (Lt means for me is 1 2 hours)
is it safe?
then i got reply that, "temp is safe, but we cant measure VRM temp, strix models have hot vrams, OC can danger"
so is it danger that im overclocking my card? is im decreasing its life span?
how to make vram safe? please guide me im not expert like you guys are..


----------



## silveralf

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Hequaqua*
> 
> It appears the Strix does:
> 
> http://www.overclock.net/t/1514085/official-nvidia-gtx-970-owners-club/18540#post_24400031


Correct. I have a Strix GTX 970 and it does have the VRM sensor..


----------



## Mr-Dark

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mandeep Singh*
> 
> hello guys,
> im thinkin to overclock again, because before my setup wasnt good,
> now im using i5 6600k z170 ddr4 with Asus gtx 970 strix OC edition,
> with old setup(i5 2310) i was able to get core clock 1463 and mem clock 8200mhz, i tested 1 hour on heaven benchmark and tested some games like shadow of mordor and gta 5,
> but now i asked this question in other website forum that, is 80c under load temperature is normal? for long term gaming (Lt means for me is 1 2 hours)
> is it safe?
> then i got reply that, "temp is safe, but we cant measure VRM temp, strix models have hot vrams, OC can danger"
> so is it danger that im overclocking my card? is im decreasing its life span?
> how to make vram safe? please guide me im not expert like you guys are..


Anything under 100c for VRM is okay

The strix have high VRM temp because the stock fan profile too lazy









also the heat-sink itself isn't that good at all... that card in high ambient temp hit 75c very easily with no OC


----------



## Mandeep Singh

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mr-Dark*
> 
> Anything under 100c for VRM is okay
> 
> The strix have high VRM temp because the stock fan profile too lazy
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> also the heat-sink itself isn't that good at all... that card in high ambient temp hit 75c very easily with no OC


thanks alot,
i saw above post, shown that strix have vrm temp,
i checked with portable hw monitor, it shown me vrm temp finally, but is that real? btw the temp is 47c no load, i will check full load later.


----------



## Mr-Dark

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mandeep Singh*
> 
> thanks alot,
> i saw above post, shown that strix have vrm temp,
> i checked with portable hw monitor, it shown me vrm temp finally, but is that real? btw the temp is 47c no load, i will check full load later.


Check the VRM temp from HWinfo64 (installed version )


----------



## Mandeep Singh

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mr-Dark*
> 
> Check the VRM temp from HWinfo64 (installed version )


vrm temp not getting shown on installer version HW and GPuz

edit , i also check temp on full load no OC, vrm temp is 87-90 under load, isnt it too hot ? is that normal?


----------



## kl6mk6

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mandeep Singh*
> 
> hello guys,
> im thinkin to overclock again, because before my setup wasnt good,
> now im using i5 6600k z170 ddr4 with Asus gtx 970 strix OC edition,
> with old setup(i5 2310) i was able to get core clock 1463 and mem clock 8200mhz, i tested 1 hour on heaven benchmark and tested some games like shadow of mordor and gta 5,
> but now i asked this question in other website forum that, is 80c under load temperature is normal? for long term gaming (Lt means for me is 1 2 hours)
> is it safe?
> then i got reply that, "temp is safe, but we cant measure VRM temp, strix models have hot vrams, OC can danger"
> so is it danger that im overclocking my card? is im decreasing its life span?
> how to make vram safe? please guide me im not expert like you guys are..


Is your core boosting to 1463 when it gets over 75? Usually it'll throttle a little. Have you set up a custom fan curve to try to get it cooler? 80C is safe, but you are most likely loosing a little performance. In gpuZ it shows if you are throttling and the reason in the perfcap graph.


----------



## dafour

So is 1514 Mhz a normal oc?Or am i lucky?


----------



## Mandeep Singh

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kl6mk6*
> 
> Is your core boosting to 1463 when it gets over 75? Usually it'll throttle a little. Have you set up a custom fan curve to try to get it cooler? 80C is safe, but you are most likely loosing a little performance. In gpuZ it shows if you are throttling and the reason in the perfcap graph.


i have checked the graph of stablily test, i have not seen any down of clock, all numbers are in same condition. i will try custome fan profile, what is best profile? btw if we enable fan run for everytime, will the fan motor get effected?


----------



## kl6mk6

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dafour*
> 
> So is 1514 Mhz a normal oc?Or am i lucky?
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


~1500 is typical for 100% stability. What is your memory at and how are you testing stability?
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mandeep Singh*
> 
> i have checked the graph of stablily test, i have not seen any down of clock, all numbers are in same condition. i will try custome fan profile, what is best profile? btw if we enable fan run for everytime, will the fan motor get effected?


If you are worried about temps, set it to 100% after 60-65C and see what happens. Play with it a little.


----------



## dafour

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kl6mk6*
> 
> ~1500 is typical for 100% stability. What is your memory at and how are you testing stability?
> If you are worried about temps, set it to 100% after 60-65C and see what happens. Play with it a little.


Mem is at 2000 ,and i mostly use heaven benchmark.


----------



## PimpSkyline

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mandeep Singh*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *kl6mk6*
> 
> Is your core boosting to 1463 when it gets over 75? Usually it'll throttle a little. Have you set up a custom fan curve to try to get it cooler? 80C is safe, but you are most likely loosing a little performance. In gpuZ it shows if you are throttling and the reason in the perfcap graph.
> 
> 
> 
> i have checked the graph of stablily test, i have not seen any down of clock, all numbers are in same condition. i will try custome fan profile, what is best profile? btw if we enable fan run for everytime, will the fan motor get effected?
Click to expand...

I would just set a Fan curve that maxes at around 65-72C just to keep the VRM's under 90C. And the Strix fans aren't the same fans on your old grandma's PC, they will last a while under heavy use.







(Though there are always those defected fans from the factory...)


----------



## blaze2210

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dafour*
> 
> So is 1514 Mhz a normal oc?Or am i lucky?
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


Around 1500 is pretty average, but are you actually stable at 1514?


----------



## reptileexperts

I can also confirm 3 things brought up

1) asus strix does have a Vram sensor that IS accessible in HWINFO
2) The vram temps are about 10C higher than the GPU temp reading consistently
3) The Asus strix has a terrible cooling system in comparison to the vapor chamber titan cooler

Running SLI with an Nvidia reference card on the top, and asus strix on the bottom in order to keep space and heating under control. Under load under a strong over clock, the cards will reach 65 for the reference model, while the strix hangs out closer to 82 C at its highest point. Both are going to be ran under a custom loop by end of year, so I'm not too concerned as this is only when I absolutely stress them in benchmarking, opening the throttle and letting them go hard. All in all - I'm happy with my choice on how I handled my sli setup. But the strix could definitely be cooler. Maybe time to replace the TIM


----------



## ValValdesky

Speaking of VRM on my G1 I've noticed that sometimes the Core would start dropping 13Mhz after it reaches 72ºC while sometimes it would go up to 74ªC without any drop, this makes it seems like a vrm problem doesn't it?


----------



## Vellinious

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *blaze2210*
> 
> Around 1500 is pretty average, but are you actually stable at 1514?


My 970 FTWs would reach 1513 with the stock bios, but they'd hit the "TDP" and "PWR" perf cap reasons and throttle. When I moved the TDP and power limits up in the bios, that went away, and then I hit the "VREL / VOP". From there I decided to push everything up. NVIDIA gimped the crap outta the 970s...and EVGA really stuck it to the FTWs.


----------



## Lantian

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ValValdesky*
> 
> Speaking of VRM on my G1 I've noticed that sometimes the Core would start dropping 13Mhz after it reaches 72ºC while sometimes it would go up to 74ªC without any drop, this makes it seems like a vrm problem doesn't it?


Almost certainly not, most vrm's on gpu's are rated at atleast 100c operating temps, most are up to 125c. There is literary no way vrm's would make your gpu throttle unless it's got some serious hardware problems, if my card would start to throttle at anything less than 85c i would send it back. Also call huge bs on the vrm throttling after 70c, not possible with quality vrm's that are used for gpu's, where did this even come from?


----------



## PimpSkyline

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Lantian*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *ValValdesky*
> 
> Speaking of VRM on my G1 I've noticed that sometimes the Core would start dropping 13Mhz after it reaches 72ºC while sometimes it would go up to 74ªC without any drop, this makes it seems like a vrm problem doesn't it?
> 
> 
> 
> Almost certainly not, most vrm's on gpu's are rated at atleast 100c operating temps, most are up to 125c. There is literary no way vrm's would make your gpu throttle unless it's got some serious hardware problems, if my card would start to throttle at anything less than 85c i would send it back. Also call huge bs on the vrm throttling after 70c, not possible with quality vrm's that are used for gpu's, where did this even come from?
Click to expand...

I just wanna state that the R9 290X DOES have VRM throttle issues, so VRM's used for GPU's aren't always bulletproof. Just FYI.


----------



## Lantian

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *PimpSkyline*
> 
> I just wanna state that the R9 290X DOES have VRM throttle issues, so VRM's used for GPU's aren't always bulletproof. Just FYI.


Yes I know, but that's at temps above 110c not 70c like many in this thread seem to believe


----------



## Vellinious

Has anyone run into a "voltage cap" on the 970 FTW? I've tried 1.281 and 1.287 in the bios, but it'll only run 1.275.


----------



## Hequaqua

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Vellinious*
> 
> Has anyone run into a "voltage cap" on the 970 FTW? I've tried 1.281 and 1.287 in the bios, but it'll only run 1.275.


I think all the monitoring software will only show a Max of 1.275. I believe the Max without a hard mod is 1.314.


----------



## Vellinious

It's not getting any extra voltage...I can confirm that without any doubt at all.

It's looking like every one of the EVGA cards on the ACX 2.0 boards are locked to a max of 1.275. Looks like the ACX 2.0+ raised that a tiny bit, and they opened up the Classy and KPE, of course.


----------



## blaze2210

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Vellinious*
> 
> It's not getting any extra voltage...I can confirm that without any doubt at all.
> 
> It's looking like every one of the EVGA cards on the ACX 2.0 boards are locked to a max of 1.275. Looks like the ACX 2.0+ raised that a tiny bit, and they opened up the Classy and KPE, of course.


As it was said already, monitoring software doesn't report anything over 1.275v on these cards. I have the 970 SSC non + model, but can set higher values in the BIOS to gain stability.


----------



## Vellinious

Hmm...I wasn't getting any clocks above what I already knew to be stable at 1.275 with the 1.287 bios. I'll experiment again this weekend.

I didn't even think to look at HW monitor while I was messing around. I wonder if it'd read it correctly.....

Edit: It's reading 1.018v....that'd be a no.


----------



## DeathAngel74

You need a multimeter and need to know where to measure on the card to be sure.


----------



## blaze2210

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Vellinious*
> 
> Hmm...I wasn't getting any clocks above what I already knew to be stable at 1.275 with the 1.287 bios. I'll experiment again this weekend.
> 
> I didn't even think to look at HW monitor while I was messing around. I wonder if it'd read it correctly.....
> 
> Edit: It's reading 1.018v....that'd be a no.


That sounds like a pretty normal idle voltage. My main BIOS boosts my card to 1506mhz w/ 1.292v when under load, then idles at 962mhz w/ 1.012v.


----------



## Vellinious

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *blaze2210*
> 
> That sounds like a pretty normal idle voltage. My main BIOS boosts my card to 1506mhz w/ 1.292v when under load, then idles at 962mhz w/ 1.012v.


I have KBoost on, and even under a load, it still never went up. GPUz was reading 1.275 at the same time.

I've went ahead and added even more voltage to the bios. I'm up to 1.3v now, and 1607 still isn't any more stable than it was with the voltage in the bios set to 1.275. With as small as the voltages were scaling up to that point, there's NO way, that if it was pushing more voltage through to that GPU, that 1607 wouldn't have become stable and been able to clock up to near 1620.

Temps are exactly the same too. 28c at idle with KBoost enabled, and 38c under load. If nothing else, that's pretty definitive. lol


----------



## blaze2210

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Vellinious*
> 
> I have KBoost on, and even under a load, it still never went up. GPUz was reading 1.275 at the same time.
> 
> I've went ahead and added even more voltage to the bios. I'm up to 1.3v now, and 1607 still isn't any more stable than it was with the voltage in the bios set to 1.275. With as small as the voltages were scaling up to that point, there's NO way, that if it was pushing more voltage through to that GPU, that 1607 wouldn't have become stable and been able to clock up to near 1620.
> 
> Temps are exactly the same too. 28c at idle with KBoost enabled, and 38c under load. If nothing else, that's pretty definitive. lol


Is there some particular reason why you feel your card should be able to reach those speeds? Sounds more like either your cards can't do the speeds you're trying to put in, or you're not making the right changes to the BIOS in order to reach them.


----------



## DeathAngel74

After I removed all the limitations, I could be stable at 1620/1312.5mV. 1633 crashed though.


----------



## Vellinious

Every other change I've made has worked. And worked brilliantly, btw. Except for adding anything over 1.275v. I've tried 1.281, 1.287, 1.293 and 1.3v. With the voltage increases I needed to go from 1598, which is stable at 1.268, to getting 1601 stable at 1.275, there's no reason why 1607 shouldn't gain more stability when going from 1.275 to 1.3v, or anything in between there, IF it were actually adding that much voltage. Couple that with the fact that there was absolutely no change in the idle and load temps when moving the bios from 1.275 to 1.281, or 1.3, pretty much tells me that the GPU is hardware capped at 1.275v.


----------



## Vellinious

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DeathAngel74*
> 
> After I removed all the limitations, I could be stable at 1620/1312.5mV. 1633 crashed though.


Is that on the ACX 2.0 EVGA cards though?


----------



## DeathAngel74

970 SSC ACX 2.0


----------



## Vellinious

How did you set the scaling in the voltage table for CLK 74, etc?

I'm still confused as to why temps hadn't moved.....


----------



## DeathAngel74

its set to 1312.5mv but software only read 1.275v. you need a digital multimeter to read the true voltage from the card.


----------



## Vellinious

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DeathAngel74*
> 
> its set to 1312.5mv but software only read 1.275v. you need a digital multimeter to read the true voltage from the card.


Ok, so no scaling at all. Hmm....that's a nasty drop if you ever hit a PWR or VOL limit.

I'll mess with something similar to this tomorrow. It's getting late here. Thanks


----------



## DeathAngel74

check this out....

modbios.zip 136k .zip file


----------



## Vellinious

This is what I have been using. The slide down if it hits a "cap" is very small. I intentionally lowered the PWR limit in order to test how far it'd drop, should it hit one of those caps for whatever reason. Tiny drops...doesn't even really mess with frame rates much.

https://drive.google.com/file/d/0B6zqzZ0qTCB5VENkVUs2NEk2X0E/view?usp=sharing

I'll bump up the voltage some more, and change the voltage table to not scale at all, like you had it, see if that'll work.


----------



## 901-Memphis

Hey guys i am looking to upgrade to a GTX 970, does anyone know if there are any models that overclock better than others due to the TDP limits? Maybe ones that have cherry cores? I am told the MSI G1 overclocks the best by others, and also hear one of the EVGA cards has 6 phase power but don't know if its the only one.

Any thoughts?


----------



## blaze2210

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Vellinious*
> 
> This is what I have been using. The slide down if it hits a "cap" is very small. I intentionally lowered the PWR limit in order to test how far it'd drop, should it hit one of those caps for whatever reason. Tiny drops...doesn't even really mess with frame rates much.
> 
> https://drive.google.com/file/d/0B6zqzZ0qTCB5VENkVUs2NEk2X0E/view?usp=sharing
> 
> I'll bump up the voltage some more, and change the voltage table to not scale at all, like you had it, see if that'll work.


Here's another option as well. I changed the Voltage and Power Tables, so you shouldn't run into any limits.

1275SO-BlazeMod.zip 136k .zip file


----------



## Vellinious

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *blaze2210*
> 
> Here's another option as well. I changed the Voltage and Power Tables, so you shouldn't run into any limits.
> 
> 1275SO-BlazeMod.zip 136k .zip file


108 from the 6pins and 82 from the PCIe slot? I've wondered...how safe is that for daily use? Pushing that much wattage through a connection meant for 75 watts, has gotta be hard on the PSU I'd think.....


----------



## hleV

My free time is currently pretty limited so I'd rather spend it playing games rather than testing OC stability, so I figured I'd ask here while I'm at work.

I got a Gigabyte GTX 970 G1 Gaming and a not-so-great CX600 PSU (whole rig in signature). Via MSI Afterburner OSD it shows the maximum core clock of 1380MHz and memory clock of 3000MHz.

Do I have any GPU OC headroom with this system? If so, what and by how much should I increase?


----------



## Mr Nightman

Can I access the heatsink and fan on my reference (titan cooler) 970 for cleaning without voiding the warranty?


----------



## DeathAngel74

No issues with running pcie slot at 82w since April. Plus 900w psu for a single 970


----------



## Lantian

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Vellinious*
> 
> 108 from the 6pins and 82 from the PCIe slot? I've wondered...how safe is that for daily use? Pushing that much wattage through a connection meant for 75 watts, has gotta be hard on the PSU I'd think.....


with a quality psu there shouldn't even be the slightest possibility of problems no matter how much wattage your gpu or anything else for that matter is drawing from the psu, secondly i am pretty sure you will not get more than the rate 75 watts from you mobo, the rest is being drawn from 6 and 8 pin conectors


----------



## DeathAngel74

I think it essentially "tricks" the card into thinking its getting more juice from the mobo. If I set it to anything else, 66W or 75W or anything in between 82W, the card throttles. I would not recommend going over the 7 extra watts though.


----------



## Vellinious

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DeathAngel74*
> 
> I think it essentially "tricks" the card into thinking its getting more juice from the mobo. If I set it to anything else, 66W or 75W or anything in between 82W, the card throttles. I would not recommend going over the 7 extra watts though.


I set mine to 80, in the bios I've been using, and then upped the power limit to 280. 100 from each of the 6 pins and 80 from the PCIe slot. Seemed to solve any of the "PWR" issues I had seen, but even then they were pretty rare.

The biggest issue now is the voltage...which looks to me to be hardware limited in the VRM to 1.275v. I'll keep experimenting, and try some other settings in the bios, that were linked above, but....I don't hold much hope they'll actually do anything. In the 900 series bios thread, they acknowledged that some of the 970s have a limit of 1.275. Others seem to be able to get around it and achieve higher clocks. /shrug

I just wanted to break 28k graphics score in Firestrike.....it was a stretch goal.... My cards still run VERY good for 970s. Some of the best I've seen, in fact.


----------



## Vellinious

Here's what I have been using.

1275SO.zip 136k .zip file


----------



## DeathAngel74

Maybe something changed from 970 SCC> FTW/ FTW+


----------



## Vellinious

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DeathAngel74*
> 
> Maybe something changed from 970 SCC> FTW/ FTW+


Ya know....I'm almost thinking that the FTW+ may not have the same restrictions, as it has the beefier power phase. /shrug...just a guess.


----------



## blaze2210

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Vellinious*
> 
> 108 from the 6pins and 82 from the PCIe slot? I've wondered...how safe is that for daily use? Pushing that much wattage through a connection meant for 75 watts, has gotta be hard on the PSU I'd think.....


Unless both the minimum and maximum are both set to the same value, the card still has the ability to work within that range - which is how it's currently set-up.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Vellinious*
> 
> I set mine to 80, in the bios I've been using, and then upped the power limit to 280. 100 from each of the 6 pins and 80 from the PCIe slot. Seemed to solve any of the "PWR" issues I had seen, but even then they were pretty rare.
> 
> The biggest issue now is the voltage...which looks to me to be hardware limited in the VRM to 1.275v. I'll keep experimenting, and try some other settings in the bios, that were linked above, but....I don't hold much hope they'll actually do anything. In the 900 series bios thread, they acknowledged that some of the 970s have a limit of 1.275. Others seem to be able to get around it and achieve higher clocks. /shrug
> 
> I just wanted to break 28k graphics score in Firestrike.....it was a stretch goal.... My cards still run VERY good for 970s. Some of the best I've seen, in fact.


Check out the voltages in the table of the BIOS I posted, that should be what you need (or close to it) for your card to run at the frequencies that you set in the BIOS. If not, then it can always be fine-tuned. I don't think anyone has found their max stable clocks in a single try.


----------



## Narmo23

Hey guys, need some advice on a newly-purchased 970.

Issues that I've noticed:

- One time, after waking up both monitors after idling, one exhibited artifacts + occasional black screens while the other was fine. The former was using DisplayPort (main) while the latter was using HDMI (secondary).
- One time, while playing a game, the monitor using DisplayPort (main) black screened, then came back, acting normal.

Just curious if people have had issues using DisplayPort with this GPU? Currently using a Dell U2414H with the included DisplayPort cable. The first issue listed was when I was using DisplayPort 1.1, and the second issue listed was when I was using DisplayPort 1.2.

Also would like to mention that the first issue was when I was using 355.82, and the second issue was when I was using 355.60.

We just bought this card not too long ago so I'm still eligible for a replacement from Newegg. Would it be wiser to just get an exchange or are there just issues with this card?


----------



## 901-Memphis

Well i am the proud new owner of an EVGA GTX 970 SSC ACX 2.0. I got best buy to match B&H Photo @ 329.99. I could have saved some money on the web with a different version, but i prefer not to wait for shipping and handling. The stock clocks on this one are 1190 core.


----------



## Vellinious

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *blaze2210*
> 
> Unless both the minimum and maximum are both set to the same value, the card still has the ability to work within that range - which is how it's currently set-up.
> Check out the voltages in the table of the BIOS I posted, that should be what you need (or close to it) for your card to run at the frequencies that you set in the BIOS. If not, then it can always be fine-tuned. I don't think anyone has found their max stable clocks in a single try.


I've been fine tuning this bios for 2 weeks...

I just tried a bios with the voltages set to 1.312, still no increase in stable clocks, and no increase in temps at idle, or under load. I've now heard from several sources, that the 970 FTW is VRM limited to 1.275v...and that it's not really all that rare among the 970s. Some of them are even capped at 1.212. Thankfully, mine weren't the latter.


----------



## blaze2210

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Vellinious*
> 
> I've been fine tuning this bios for 2 weeks...
> 
> I just tried a bios with the voltages set to 1.312, still no increase in stable clocks, and no increase in temps at idle, or under load. I've now heard from several sources, that the 970 FTW is VRM limited to 1.275v...and that it's not really all that rare among the 970s. Some of them are even capped at 1.212. Thankfully, mine weren't the latter.


Were those people using monitoring software or a multimeter to measure? As I've said before, monitoring software (for whatever reason) doesn't report voltages in excess of 1.275v.


----------



## Vellinious

Ok...tell me. Would you expect an increase in temps, and an increase in stable clocks going from 1.275v to 1.312v? I would....

I'm not sure what they were using to measure. Ask the guys on the 900 series custom bios (on request) thread. There's at least one there that has stated that the 970FTW is limited.

What I am saying, is that I've heard it from several different places, and...posted my own findings. I don't have a voltmeter handy, but...I WOULD expect, that _going from 1.275v to 1.312v would see at least a small increase in temps, and at least a slight increase in stable clocks. I get neither...._ I'd say putting the voltage at 1.312 (or any of them that I've tried above 1.275) isn't doing me any good. lol


----------



## silveralf

Just a tiny drop of cooling liquid on the GPU's pcb and look what happened..



Games are crushing after about 10-15 min, YouTube videos or even an opened Google page on Google Chrome or Firefox get the same result, Nvidia drivers stop working and the PC itself freezes (even the restart button doesn't react!)

Had to drain the loop and disassemble the card. I spotted a tiny blue stain from the liquid after removing the block that circuited the memory chip of the GPU.
Luckily, the card didn't suffered any critical damage and all of the tests I ran right after reassembling the loop finished without any errors.


----------



## Vellinious

Ouchie. I ended up giving one of my 970s an alcohol bath after I had a leak of Mayhem's pastel white. Didn't want to take any chances.


----------



## blaze2210

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Vellinious*
> 
> Ok...tell me. Would you expect an increase in temps, and an increase in stable clocks going from 1.275v to 1.312v? I would....
> 
> I'm not sure what they were using to measure. Ask the guys on the 900 series custom bios (on request) thread. There's at least one there that has stated that the 970FTW is limited.
> 
> What I am saying, is that I've heard it from several different places, and...posted my own findings. I don't have a voltmeter handy, but...I WOULD expect, that _going from 1.275v to 1.312v would see at least a small increase in temps, and at least a slight increase in stable clocks. I get neither...._ I'd say putting the voltage at 1.312 (or any of them that I've tried above 1.275) isn't doing me any good. lol


My temps don't change going from 1.275v to 1.312v, but my stability can certainly change. I can go from crashing Far Cry 4 at a lower voltage, to being able to play until I'm tired of it with a higher voltage. I guess there must have been some change between the SSC and the FTW.

Like I've said a bunch of times, and a bunch of others have concurred: software does not report voltages over 1.275v with the 970. From the sound of it though, this doesn't matter for you since you've confirmed your FTW is locked. Trade it for a Best Buy SSC.















Quote:


> Originally Posted by *silveralf*


You sure your PC didn't get into the LSD? Hehehe....


----------



## silveralf

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Vellinious*
> 
> Ouchie. I ended up giving one of my 970s an alcohol bath after I had a leak of Mayhem's pastel white. Didn't want to take any chances.


Same here. I use Mayhems Aurora - Blue Berry liquid in my loop and I'v cleaned the card with an alcohol.


----------



## moccor

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *blaze2210*
> 
> My temps don't change going from 1.275v to 1.312v, but my stability can certainly change. I can go from crashing Far Cry 4 at a lower voltage, to being able to play until I'm tired of it with a higher voltage. I guess there must have been some change between the SSC and the FTW.


Is there a reason why such a big change in voltage doesn't increase temperature any noticeable amount? Does it even increase wattage at all?


----------



## Jasselito

Hello guys. So I have a EVGA GTX 970 SC ACX2.0 and I don't even come close to some of your clocks. My highest is at 1265 Core and 1753 Mem without increased voltage but even when I increase the voltage I can't manage to get higher clocks, can someone help me or is my card really THAT bad?

EDIT: 3D mark results http://www.3dmark.com/3dm/8595260


----------



## Vellinious

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *blaze2210*
> 
> Trade it for a Best Buy SSC.


I was just trying to push my cards a bit further. I'm really satisfied with their performance. They're off the charts in all the benchmarks, so...I can't complain too much. I just feel like if I could get the voltage higher, they'd be capable of SO much more.


----------



## blaze2210

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *moccor*
> 
> Is there a reason why such a big change in voltage doesn't increase temperature any noticeable amount? Does it even increase wattage at all?


Could be coming down to the fan profile, case airflow, choice of TIM on the GPU die, etc. I'm not sure if there's an increase to the wattage or not, I don't have the means to measure that.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jasselito*
> 
> Hello guys. So I have a EVGA GTX 970 SC ACX2.0 and I don't even come close to some of your clocks. My highest is at 1347 Core and 1753 Mem without increased voltage but even when I increase the voltage I can't manage to get higher clocks, can someone help me or is my card really THAT bad?
> 
> EDIT: Got a 850W gold PSU, ASUS P8Z77-V DELUXE Mobo and a Intel Core i5-3570(non-k) CPU


If you're not having success with using overclocking software for your card, you could always try flashing a modded BIOS to it. It shouldn't be too difficult to find one for that card, or get yours modded for that matter. The typical changes to the BIOS include removing the power and voltage limitations. If you take this route, make sure that you back up your stock BIOS first (can be done easily with GPU-Z).

When using the software approach, have you also tried increasing the Power and Temp Limits?


----------



## Jasselito

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *blaze2210*
> 
> Could be coming down to the fan profile, case airflow, choice of TIM on the GPU die, etc. I'm not sure if there's an increase to the wattage or not, I don't have the means to measure that.
> If you're not having success with using overclocking software for your card, you could always try flashing a modded BIOS to it. It shouldn't be too difficult to find one for that card, or get yours modded for that matter. The typical changes to the BIOS include removing the power and voltage limitations. If you take this route, make sure that you back up your stock BIOS first (can be done easily with GPU-Z).
> 
> When using the software approach, have you also tried increasing the Power and Temp Limits?


Yes I've tried increasing power and target temp, no success there...

I would love someone to help me modify the cards BIOS!
Help me someone!


----------



## blaze2210

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jasselito*
> 
> Yes I've tried increasing power and target temp, no success there...
> 
> I would love someone to help me modify the cards BIOS!
> Help me someone!


Download and install GPU-Z, then click on the button with the arrow, to the left of the UEFI checkbox under the Nvidia logo - this extracts the current BIOS. Post it here and either I, or someone else, will tinker with it.


----------



## Jasselito

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *blaze2210*
> 
> Download and install GPU-Z, then click on the button with the arrow, to the left of the UEFI checkbox under the Nvidia logo - this extracts the current BIOS. Post it here and either I, or someone else, will tinker with it.


Here you have it, do your best hehe







Thanks man! https://www.dropbox.com/s/2upl37028z23kqm/GM204.rom?dl=0


----------



## blaze2210

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jasselito*
> 
> Here you have it, do your best hehe
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks man! https://www.dropbox.com/s/2upl37028z23kqm/GM204.rom?dl=0


No worries.... Yours is the SC, correct?


----------



## Jasselito

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *blaze2210*
> 
> No worries.... Yours is the SC, correct?


Yes, EVGA GTX 970 SC ACX 2.0


----------



## blaze2210

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jasselito*
> 
> Yes, EVGA GTX 970 SC ACX 2.0


Cool. Comparing your BIOS with my stock BIOS, they're virtually the same - yours has a couple of minor differences. So I'll set you up with the current settings I'm using, and see how it works out. It's not a record-breaker or anything, but I get good performance with it. Should just be a couple minutes.









Also, I can either leave the fan controls up to you, or I can borrow DeathAngel's fan settings so the BIOS would handle it - your choice.


----------



## Jasselito

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *blaze2210*
> 
> Cool. Comparing your BIOS with my stock BIOS, they're virtually the same - yours has a couple of minor differences. So I'll set you up with the current settings I'm using, and see how it works out. It's not a record-breaker or anything, but I get good performance with it. Should just be a couple minutes.


Oh awesome! Hope it helps, mine is underperforming big time in a lot of games....








Well I'm using EVGA precision X and the Quiet profile on fans but sure, I don't mind!


----------



## blaze2210

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jasselito*
> 
> Oh awesome! Hope it helps, mine is underperforming big time in a lot of games....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Well I'm using EVGA precision X and the Quiet profile on fans but sure, I don't mind!


These both have the same exact settings except for the fan. So if you're using the one with the stock fan settings, you'll want to have a custom fan curve going. For the other one, disable the fan curve or the fans will act weird, like semi-spastic revving (for lack of a better description).

Jasselito-SC.zip 273k .zip file


Make sure you keep the Sensors tab of GPU-Z open while testing. Let me know how it works out for you.


----------



## Jasselito

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *blaze2210*
> 
> These both have the same exact settings except for the fan. So if you're using the one with the stock fan settings, you'll want to have a custom fan curve going. For the other one, disable the fan curve or the fans will act weird, like semi-spastic revving (for lack of a better description).
> 
> Jasselito-SC.zip 273k .zip file
> 
> 
> Make sure you keep the Sensors tab of GPU-Z open while testing. Let me know how it works out for you.


I'll try it right now!







I'll be back with the results!


----------



## blaze2210

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jasselito*
> 
> I'll try it right now!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I'll be back with the results!


Sounds good. Make sure you run GPU-Z with the Sensors tab open for the testing. It'll make it a bit easier to track down whatever issues might pop up.


----------



## Jasselito

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *blaze2210*
> 
> Sounds good. Make sure you run GPU-Z with the Sensors tab open for the testing. It'll make it a bit easier to track down whatever issues might pop up.


A problem occured, it doesnt seem to work...









http://imgur.com/5bjEtNa

I followed this guide http://www.overclock.net/t/1523391/easy-nvflash-guide-with-pictures-for-gtx-970-980


----------



## Jasselito

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *blaze2210*
> 
> Sounds good. Make sure you run GPU-Z with the Sensors tab open for the testing. It'll make it a bit easier to track down whatever issues might pop up.


Tried multiple times with both roms, same error message...


----------



## blaze2210

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jasselito*
> 
> Tried multiple times with both roms, same error message...


Try using that same command, but add "-5" before the -6. So it would be "nvflash -5 -6 GM204-Blaze-StockFan.rom". It's your BIOS, so there shouldn't be an issue there.

To confirm, you downloaded the latest NVFlash, correct?


----------



## Jasselito

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *blaze2210*
> 
> Try using that same command, but add "-5" before the -6. So it would be "nvflash -5 -6 GM204-Blaze-StockFan.rom". It's your BIOS, so there shouldn't be an issue there.
> 
> To confirm, you downloaded the latest NVFlash, correct?


Tried that too, didnt work... Yes nvflash 5.218.0.1


----------



## blaze2210

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jasselito*
> 
> Tried that too, didnt work... Yes nvflash 5.218.0.1


That's not the latest one, try out version 5.227 and see if you get a different result.

Also, gotta double-check: are you opening the Command-Prompt as an admin?


----------



## Jasselito

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *blaze2210*
> 
> That's not the latest one, try out version 5.227 and see if you get a different result.
> 
> Also, gotta double-check: are you opening the Command-Prompt as an admin?


Still the same error occurs
Maybe you could send the rom you're using or something?


----------



## blaze2210

We'll try without a zip file. I put both files in my OneDrive.

Stock Fan

Modded Fan


----------



## Jasselito

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *blaze2210*
> 
> We'll try without a zip file. I put both files in my OneDrive.
> 
> Stock Fan
> 
> Modded Fan


Still getting the same problem...


----------



## blaze2210

Though, that error is related to the Certs not being bypassed. If the file is to blame, you can always copy the settings from the BIOS files I uploaded into yours. You'll be able to copy everything directly over.

After taking a closer look at the original NVFlash screen you posted, it looks like you're running the non-modified version of NVFlash, which would account for the error you're getting. Did you download it from here?


----------



## Jasselito

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *blaze2210*
> 
> Though, that error is related to the Certs not being bypassed. If the file is to blame, you can always copy the settings from the BIOS files I uploaded into yours. You'll be able to copy everything directly over.
> 
> After taking a closer look at the original NVFlash screen you posted, it looks like you're running the non-modified version of NVFlash, which would account for the error you're getting. Did you download it from here?


Nope not from there, I will try that version now. I'll be back with the results









EDIT: It worked, thanks!

EDIT: My god when the fan went 100% I thought my PC was going to fly away or something, holy ****... Btw, should I increase temp and Power limit or just ignore EVGA precision X?


----------



## blaze2210

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jasselito*
> 
> Nope not from there, I will try that version now. I'll be back with the results
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> EDIT: It worked, thanks!
> 
> EDIT: My god when the fan went 100% I thought my PC was going to fly away or something, holy ****... Btw, should I increase temp and Power limit or just ignore EVGA precision X?


You shouldn't need to mess with the bars in Precision X, the Power and Temp Limits have already received a boost. The modded fan was a bit crazy for me too, but it does keep the card cool. Figured I'd provide both versions so you can decide what fan settings work best for you.









If you're running the BIOS with the modded fan settings, you don't need Precision X at all.


----------



## JTHMfreak

So, I mounted my Antec Kuhler 650 top one of my 970s, and put a fan by the vrms
How far do you tHink I can push extra voltage?
Right now I'm at my max stable overclock on stock voltage, which is about 1460mhz I tHink, temp during valley was 51 at the highest.


----------



## syl1979

Hi,

I decided to try to put some paste artic MX4 on my MSI GTX970 4GD5T OC. This card is reaching easily over 75degC.

The PCB



And the cooler itself...



To be true with MX4 I don't really see any kind of improvement. Maybe I should buy some aftermarket cooler.

Anyway after this I played a little with undervolting, trying maximum frequency under huge load at witcher3 (almost everything ultra, dsr 2057*1286), it stresses much more than Unigine Heaven,

The stock bios throttles to 1430Mhz, 1.13v , 80degC (I cannot push more the frequency I get artefacts)


With tuned bios, TDP max 225W
1.10v : 1405Mhz,


1.15v : 1450Mhz



so for my card (ASIC 69.1%), maximum frequency without artefacts for different voltages should be something like that.
1.10v - 1405Mhz
1.13v - 1430Mhz
1.15v - 1450Mhz
1.187v - 1480Mhz
1.20v - 1500Mhz


----------



## Cannonkill

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *syl1979*
> 
> Hi,
> 
> I decided to try to put some paste artic MX4 on my MSI GTX970 4GD5T OC. This card is reaching easily over 75degC.
> 
> The PCB
> 
> 
> 
> And the cooler itself...
> 
> 
> 
> To be true with MX4 I don't really see any kind of improvement. Maybe I should buy some aftermarket cooler.
> 
> Anyway after this I played a little with undervolting, trying maximum frequency under huge load at witcher3 (almost everything ultra, dsr 2057*1286), it stresses much more than Unigine Heaven,
> 
> The stock bios throttles to 1430Mhz, 1.13v , 80degC (I cannot push more the frequency I get artefacts)
> 
> 
> With tuned bios, TDP max 225W
> 1.10v : 1405Mhz,
> 
> 
> 1.15v : 1450Mhz
> 
> 
> 
> so for my card (ASIC 69.1%), maximum frequency without artefacts for different voltages should be something like that.
> 1.10v - 1405Mhz
> 1.13v - 1430Mhz
> 1.15v - 1450Mhz
> 1.187v - 1480Mhz
> 1.20v - 1500Mhz


what kind of air flow do u have in your case I have a 250d and never see over 60c?


----------



## syl1979

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Cannonkill*
> 
> what kind of air flow do u have in your case I have a 250d and never see over 60c?


1 antec 2 cool + 1 arctic 12 pulling in from front
1 antec 2 cool pushing out at the back (same direction as cpu cooler)
1 antec 2 cool pushing out at the top


----------



## Cannonkill

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *syl1979*
> 
> 1 antec 2 cool + 1 arctic 12 pulling in from front
> 1 antec 2 cool pushing out at the back (same direction as cpu cooler)
> 1 antec 2 cool pushing out at the top


try to make th fans draw in more air. And change the can curve to be more aggressive.


----------



## ValValdesky

Anyone here running their G1 Gaming in fan less mode with an edited bios?
How it has been so far?


----------



## syl1979

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Cannonkill*
> 
> try to make th fans draw in more air. And change the can curve to be more aggressive.


Already tried with my case fans to the max. No real change.

And for the fan profile it is already aggressive enough for my ears. 80% for 80degC...
I don't really bother for the temps that are still acceptable, the problem is more the noise.

The MSI 970 gaming has a very strong cooler with 4 big heatpipes. My 4GD5T has only 2 small copper heatpipes..

On the test here you see that even in open air the temp reaches 75degC at base clocks...
http://www.geeks3d.com/20141209/msi-geforce-gtx-970-4gd5t-oc-review/
(check the last paragraph "UPDATE (2014.12.27)"

When I see the PCB of my card it seems very similar to the gaming edition expect the 8 pin plug replaced by 6 pins + missing extra plug for the LED.
I have seen the Arctic accelero twin turbo 2, maybe will buy it to get lower temps and noise.


----------



## hertz9753

With dual fan GPU's it is better to exhaust out of the front of the case.


----------



## Sangrial

Hello fellow GTX 970 owners!

I own a Asus GTX 970 Strix and I would like to know how you people rate my GPU based on this 3DMark11 result: http://www.3dmark.com/3dm11/10310604 Is it performing good or bad?


----------



## Hequaqua

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Sangrial*
> 
> Hello fellow GTX 970 owners!
> 
> I own a Asus GTX 970 Strix and I would like to know how you people rate my GPU based on this 3DMark11 result: http://www.3dmark.com/3dm11/10310604 Is it performing good or bad?


Most of us use Firestrike and Valley/Heaven to benchmark. You might search back through the thread to see if you can find some 3DMark11 scores though.


----------



## Sangrial

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Hequaqua*
> 
> Most of us use Firestrike and Valley/Heaven to benchmark. You might search back through the thread to see if you can find some 3DMark11 scores though.


Okay then, give me a few minutes, I have both of those benchmarks, will do a test with both of them and post them here









Update:
3DMark Results: http://www.3dmark.com/3dm/8623579

Valley Result:


----------



## silveralf

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Sangrial*
> 
> Okay then, give me a few minutes, I have both of those benchmarks, will do a test with both of them and post them here


Hey there Sangrial,

I would like to see your Heaven benchmark results just to compare cause I have the same ASUS GTX970 Strix OC Edition card.


----------



## Sangrial

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *silveralf*
> 
> Hey there Sangrial,
> 
> I would like to see your Heaven benchmark results just to compare cause I have the same ASUS GTX970 Strix OC Edition card.


Yo!

Unfortunately I don't have Heaven







BUT gimmie a bit of time, will download it now


----------



## silveralf

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Sangrial*
> 
> Yo!
> 
> Unfortunately I don't have Heaven
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> BUT gimmie a bit of time, will download it now


Well, it's completely free so go ahead..


----------



## Sangrial

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *silveralf*
> 
> Well, it's completely free so go ahead..


Almost downloaded


----------



## Hequaqua

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Sangrial*
> 
> Okay then, give me a few minutes, I have both of those benchmarks, will do a test with both of them and post them here
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Update:
> 3DMark Results: http://www.3dmark.com/3dm/8623579
> 
> Valley Result:


Looks fine. What are your settings for your card?

Here are my numbers. I ran all the different drivers. My card is set to boost to 1506/8000. Also ran them at 1560/8100.


Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


----------



## silveralf

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Sangrial*
> 
> Almost downloaded


It reminds me to go and download the benchmark and run it again cause I have deleted my old results. It will take me some time as my rig currently right in the middle of some heavy installation process and I wont be able to get the true score at the moment.


----------



## Sangrial

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Hequaqua*
> 
> Looks fine. What are your settings for your card?




This should answer your question?


----------



## Sangrial

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *silveralf*
> 
> Hey there Sangrial,
> 
> I would like to see your Heaven benchmark results just to compare cause I have the same ASUS GTX970 Strix OC Edition card.


Here it is: 
It seems that Heaven is heavier than Valley... Lame result haha


----------



## silveralf

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Sangrial*
> 
> Here it is:
> It seems that Heaven is heavier than Valley... Lame result haha


It is heavier as it has the quality option that Valley doesn't have..
As for the results, they're seems to be the same as mine (as much as I can remember). I'll bench my card again as soon as my rig gets done with this installation..


----------



## Sangrial

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *silveralf*
> 
> It is heavier as it has the quality option that Valley doesn't have..
> As for the results, they're seems to be the same as mine (as much as I can remember). I'll bench my card again as soon as my rig gets done with this installation..


Well then, once you have free time, do the Benchmark and post it here


----------



## Hequaqua

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Sangrial*
> 
> Here it is:
> It seems that Heaven is heavier than Valley... Lame result haha


----------



## Sangrial

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Hequaqua*


Doesn't seem to be too much of a difference. is your bios modded?


----------



## Hequaqua

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Sangrial*
> 
> Doesn't seem to be too much of a difference. is your bios modded?


Yes....1506/[email protected]


----------



## Sangrial

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Hequaqua*
> 
> Yes....1506/[email protected]


I see. I will try to fine tune my settings, to find the highest stable one. but I the difference will probably be irrelevant


----------



## Hequaqua

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Sangrial*
> 
> I see. I will try to fine tune my settings, to find the highest stable one. but I the difference will probably be irrelevant


You are probably right. About 1500/8000 is a nice number. I've ran so many benchmarks. You might see a gain of 1-2fps overall. You can certainly see a difference between stock and am OC though. I've been running this bios for about 4-5 months now. Very stable. I can still use AB and get 1560/8100 stable though.


----------



## Sangrial

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Hequaqua*
> 
> You are probably right. About 1500/8000 is a nice number. I've ran so many benchmarks. You might see a gain of 1-2fps overall. You can certainly see a difference between stock and am OC though. I've been running this bios for about 4-5 months now. Very stable. I can still use AB and get 1560/8100 stable though.


And the difference from your current settings and 1560/8100 is noticeable/makes a difference?


----------



## Hequaqua

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Sangrial*
> 
> And the difference from your current settings and 1560/8100 is noticeable/makes a difference?


Not really. If you take a look at the post with the different drivers, you can get a feel of how it scales. Again...we are talking maybe 1-2 fps. It seems that the different drivers have some affect as well. I use [email protected], so I decided on 1506. [email protected] doesn't apply any OC to the Vram.


----------



## CaptainZombie

I had a 970 when they first came out but didn't have a 1440/4K display at the time. How well is this card at 1440p maxing the settings? Does the VRAM become an issue?


----------



## skl27

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *CaptainZombie*
> 
> I had a 970 when they first came out but didn't have a 1440/4K display at the time. How well is this card at 1440p maxing the settings? Does the VRAM become an issue?


Well at 1545MHz my card rund BF4 with everything maced out except with 2xMSAA with about 75fps with an 3570k at 4.6GHz


----------



## AngryGoldfish

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *CaptainZombie*
> 
> I had a 970 when they first came out but didn't have a 1440/4K display at the time. How well is this card at 1440p maxing the settings? Does the VRAM become an issue?


The VRAM shouldn't be a problem. You're more likely to hit your GPU limit before you hit your VRAM limit. The 970 has been known to cause issues past 3.5GB of VRAM, but if you care about smooth frame rates above graphical fidelity, you'll turn settings down to hit 60+ FPS anyway, at which point 3.5GB of VRAM should be enough. Most games draw around 3 - 3.5GB of VRAM at the kind of settings a 970 can push at 1440p. The only time VRAM might cause a bottleneck is in SLI 970 configurations at 1440p in games like Shadow of Mordor or AC Unity. You may experience RAM swapping in that kind of setup, which can cause stuttering and performance loss. Your FPS will still be high, but it might not be a smooth experience.


----------



## DeathAngel74

I'm playing Batman AK @1440p and the vram is at 3642Mb. Capped the fps to 60. Seems OK, I'm using Nvidia 355.97 drivers.


----------



## Hequaqua

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DeathAngel74*
> 
> I'm playing Batman AK @1440p and the vram is at 3642Mb. Capped the fps to 60. Seems OK, I'm using Nvidia 355.97 drivers.


I use more Vram than that at 1080. I'm capped at 60fps because of V-Sync.


----------



## rfarmer

Ok I need some advise, recently put my MSI GTX 970 OC under water with a Bitspower block so no longer getting thermal throttling. I have it overclocked to 1518 MHz gpu core clock, 8000 MHz gpu memory clock with a slight voltage boost to 1.22 v. So far while gaming it has been very good, stable and no artifacts. When I run Firestrike I am getting driver crashes. My question, too much OC, not enough voltage or is this a drver issue.


----------



## blaze2210

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *rfarmer*
> 
> Ok I need some advise, recently put my MSI GTX 970 OC under water with a Bitspower block so no longer getting thermal throttling. I have it overclocked to 1518 MHz gpu core clock, 8000 MHz gpu memory clock with a slight voltage boost to 1.22 v. So far while gaming it has been very good, stable and no artifacts. When I run Firestrike I am getting driver crashes. My question, too much OC, not enough voltage or is this a drver issue.


Driver crash + overclock settings applied = unstable overclock settings. The remedy is to either increase voltage, or decrease clock speed.


----------



## rfarmer

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *blaze2210*
> 
> Driver crash + overclock settings applied = unstable overclock settings. The remedy is to either increase voltage, or decrease clock speed.


Thanks.


----------



## blaze2210

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *rfarmer*
> 
> Thanks.


No worries!


----------



## Nevii

Hey, I got a problem. Previously I had EVGA GTX970 FTW which was able to run 1519/4001MHZ 1.237v without a problem. Card has broke, and I've RMA'ed it. Now im trying to overclock my replacement, but no luck, boost is killing all my attempts. On old card, clock was never dropping, it was rock stable 1519MHz. On replacement one even on stock settings, card can't run on it's stock clock. It's going down to 13xx, or even 12xx. With 110% boost slider, On overclocked bios, its dropping from 1500 to 1200MHz. Nothing in my build has changed, except that replacement card. Clock is dropping when card reaches ~97% power limit. It reaches that value no matter what i set in bios. maybe some controller is broken? What can I do with it? I'm attaching my modded bios, maybe something is wrong in there?

lllllll.zip 137k .zip file


All tests were done in Witcher 3. I know it's demanding game, but still, previous card didn't had such problems.
Edit: Now I've run Hitman Absolution with everything maxed, same issue. What can i do?


----------



## Vellinious

What replacement card did you get? Did you mod the bios on either card?


----------



## Nevii

It's the same as old one - EVGA GTX970 FTW ACX2.0 without "+" with 4 power phases, 6+6pin. I've modded old card's bios and current one aswell, but that broken card was able to keep at 14xxMHz in Witcher 3 on stock BIOS, never dropped below it. I have also noticed, that if I even set power target to 350W in BIOS, cards power limit is still at ~97% under heavy load.. Im attaching that modded one too.

llllll2l.zip 137k .zip file


----------



## Vellinious

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Nevii*
> 
> It's the same as old one - EVGA GTX970 FTW ACX2.0 without "+" with 4 power phases, 6+6pin. I've modded old card's bios and current one aswell, but that broken card was able to keep at 14xxMHz in Witcher 3 on stock BIOS, never dropped below it. I have also noticed, that if I even set power target to 350W in BIOS, cards power limit is still at ~97% under heavy load.. Im attaching that modded one too.
> 
> llllll2l.zip 137k .zip file


The scaling in the voltage table is horrid....when it drops, it's going to drop a LOONG way. No idea why your'e hitting "PWR" perf cap reason with those settings, but....

What's the ASIC quality on your GPU?


----------



## Nevii

It's 69.2%


----------



## Vellinious

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Nevii*
> 
> It's 69.2%


Makes one wonder if the other one wasn't better. I can scale mine back a little bit and give it to you to try. Would be worth a shot. I can post a link tonight.


----------



## Nevii

Sure, why not







The other one was 71 i think. But still, on stock it should not be making any difference? Could it be hitting its hardware power limit? Maybe in newer FTW's without "+" EVGA has changed something in PCB design? I also think that's new one is a little hotter...


----------



## Vellinious

The FTW has a stock bios setting of 170 watts, 187 watts with the slider at 110%. Mine would hit up against the power limit at 1513 and throttle back dramatically. I updated my bios to pull 105 watts from the 6 pins, and 80 watts from the PCIe slot and set the power limit to 300. No more "PWR" perf cap reason.

The FTW+ got a 6+2 power phase design and a 1 x 8 and 1 x 6 power connectors and a higher power limit. Other than that, they're basically the same card....basically. I still have my suspicions that the "power limit issues" on the V1 cards was "built in obsolescence"....


----------



## Nevii

What's your ASIC?


----------



## Vellinious

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Nevii*
> 
> What's your ASIC?


73.3 and 80.8


----------



## Nevii

Nice then... I have modded my BIOS and only thing i changed is Power Table. Somehow I'm able now to push my card to higher clocks, and it' drops only one step, but still, i cant believe this card can use 300w? Look here.

ghjyyyyyyyyyyyyy.zip 137k .zip file


----------



## I Push Buttons

Can any of you guys recommend what I should do in this situation I am in?

I want to play Witcher 3, but I always crash.

Right after the game launched, months ago, I literally could not play at all, my client would crash just after getting in-game in pretty much any situation. After a week or two of trying every driver I could, I assumed my GPU was broken and exchanged it for a new one... Same deal with the new one.

Fast forward a few months and a few patches later to about a month ago, I tried to play again with the latest drivers... It worked finally... Or so I thought... A couple hours into the game I got to the story mission where the Baron's barn was on fire... My game crashed within seconds of going in the barn... Then again, and again, and again... My client simply could not function in that part of the game.

I want to go back and play again, but I don't want to go through the crashes... Any ideas as to how I can work this out...?

One important note is that it is ONLY the Witcher 3 that crashes. I have hundreds of hours across many other games (GTA5, ESO, WoW, DAI, BF4, SWTOR, Skyrim, Rome/Atilla TW, etc)... NO CRASHES at all in any of those, not even driver crashes, nada. Benchmarks don't crash, nothing else crashes. JUST the Witcher 3. I assume that means the rest of my parts are ok, but I am a PC novice so I don't know.

Thanks.


----------



## Vellinious

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *I Push Buttons*
> 
> Can any of you guys recommend what I should do in this situation I am in?
> 
> I want to play Witcher 3, but I always crash.
> 
> Right after the game launched, months ago, I literally could not play at all, my client would crash just after getting in-game in pretty much any situation. After a week or two of trying every driver I could, I assumed my GPU was broken and exchanged it for a new one... Same deal with the new one.
> 
> Fast forward a few months and a few patches later to about a month ago, I tried to play again with the latest drivers... It worked finally... Or so I thought... A couple hours into the game I got to the story mission where the Baron's barn was on fire... My game crashed within seconds of going in the barn... Then again, and again, and again... My client simply could not function in that part of the game.
> 
> I want to go back and play again, but I don't want to go through the crashes... Any ideas as to how I can work this out...?
> 
> One important note is that it is ONLY the Witcher 3 that crashes. I have hundreds of hours across many other games (GTA5, ESO, WoW, DAI, BF4, SWTOR, Skyrim, Rome/Atilla TW, etc)... NO CRASHES at all in any of those, not even driver crashes, nada. Benchmarks don't crash, nothing else crashes. JUST the Witcher 3. I assume that means the rest of my parts are ok, but I am a PC novice so I don't know.
> 
> Thanks.


Sounds like an issue with the game or settings. Have you contacted their customer support to see if they had any solutions?


----------



## I Push Buttons

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Vellinious*
> 
> Sounds like an issue with the game or settings. Have you contacted their customer support to see if they had any solutions?


Yeah and made a lot of threads on their technical support forum every time I went back to play.

The responses were all the same: "Your computer is broken."


----------



## Vellinious

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Nevii*
> 
> Nice then... I have modded my BIOS and only thing i changed is Power Table. Somehow I'm able now to push my card to higher clocks, and it' drops only one step, but still, i cant believe this card can use 300w? Look here.
> 
> ghjyyyyyyyyyyyyy.zip 137k .zip file


Here, try this. I've tinkered with settings for the last month, and this is the best I came up with. It's catered to the 73.3% card (obviously), so it SHOULD be ok on yours. Worth a shot.

1275SO2.zip 136k .zip file


----------



## Nevii

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Vellinious*
> 
> Here, try this. I've tinkered with settings for the last month, and this is the best I came up with. It's catered to the 73.3% card (obviously), so it SHOULD be ok on yours. Worth a shot.
> 
> 1275SO2.zip 136k .zip file


It drops instantly to 1405MHz/1.206v







Maybe my new card is just very hungry for Watts


----------



## Vellinious

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Nevii*
> 
> It drops instantly to 1405MHz/1.206v
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Maybe my new card is just very hungry for Watts


Enable KBoost in Precision X, and screenshot the sensors tab in GPUz. Will give a better idea of where we need the settings at. Also, give it a few boots to actually take effect. I've noticed it takes about 3 or 4 boot cycles for it to take effect on both of my cards, for some reason.


----------



## Nevii

t.gif 16k .gif file


Screenshot while playing witcher, wait for K-Boost.


----------



## Mr-Dark

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Vellinious*
> 
> Here, try this. I've tinkered with settings for the last month, and this is the best I came up with. It's catered to the 73.3% card (obviously), so it SHOULD be ok on yours. Worth a shot.
> 
> 1275SO2.zip 136k .zip file


I check that bios and the TDP table very low! 90w for 6/8 pin ? why ?

also the voltage table need some change .. so the card stay stable under load..

those card very very easy to OC with right custom bios


----------



## Nevii

Same goes with KBoost, no idea what to do...









Power Consumption shows 70.1 of TDP, which is 350W, so it looks like card is hitting its power hardware limit? 245w?


----------



## Vellinious

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mr-Dark*
> 
> I check that bios and the TDP table very low! 90w for 6/8 pin ? why ?
> 
> also the voltage table need some change .. so the card stay stable under load..
> 
> those card very very easy to OC with right custom bios


That IS my custom bios that I use on my 970 FTW...and they work brilliantly. They're pulling 90 / 105 from the 6 pins. With KBoost enabled, it pulls right at 290 watts. Exactly as it should. 105 + 105 + 80. /wink

And no..the voltage table DOESN'T need changed. It needs to stay JUST like that. So if it does happen to throttle for whatever reason, it's not dropping all the way down to 1200mhz to find the next lower setting. The scaling on these bios's on this page, are tragic.

Hell, most of them list 1.281 from CLK 74 down to like CLK 55 or something crazy. Two things there....that's a HUGE drop should the card throttle. And two, these cards won't even PULL 1.281v. The FTW is limited to 1.275, and the bios he was running before is even less than that.


----------



## Mr-Dark

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Vellinious*
> 
> That IS my custom bios that I use on my 970 FTW...and they work brilliantly. They're pulling 90 / 105 from the 6 pins. With KBoost enabled, it pulls right at 290 watts. Exactly as it should. 105 + 105 + 80. /wink


Why not 150w + 150w + 75w = 375w total power available for the card with a cap to 320w ? no more PWR cap in GPU-Z!!

you can pull 150w from single 6pin without any problem as the difference between 6pin and 8pin is 2 ground like









also your bios need some change in voltage table ( CLK 35 to 74 max value only all to the same voltage ) to avoid instability under P00 / P02 /P05 /P08


----------



## Vellinious

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mr-Dark*
> 
> Why not 150w + 150w + 75w = 375w total power available for the card with a cap to 320w ? no more PWR cap in GPU-Z!!
> 
> you can pull 150w from single 6pin without any problem as the difference between 6pin and 8pin is 2 ground like
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> also your bios need some change in voltage table ( CLK 35 to 74 max value only all to the same voltage ) to avoid instability under P00 / P02 /P05 /P08


You CAN pull 150 watts from a 6 pin, but it is really all that safe without the extra ground wires? I'm a tad skeptical....

No...I'll leave the voltage table just like it is. I bench at 1607 on the core, and have the fastest pair of 970s I have yet to see. My game stable clock is at 1593. My memory becomes unstable at anything over 2001...not sure if more wattage would help to increase that, but I get no perf cap reason at all under stress tests with the current configuration.

Show me a pair of 970s running a bios with a voltage table with 1.281v from CLK 35 to 74 that run as good as mine, and I'll consider it..... I haven't found them yet.


----------



## Mr-Dark

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Vellinious*
> 
> You CAN pull 150 watts from a 6 pin, but it is really all that safe without the extra ground wires? I'm a tad skeptical....
> 
> No...I'll leave the voltage table just like it is. I bench at 1607 on the core, and have the fastest pair of 970s I have yet to see. My game stable clock is at 1593. My memory becomes unstable at anything over 2001...not sure if more wattage would help to increase that, but I get no perf cap reason at all under stress tests with the current configuration.
> 
> Show me a pair of 970s running a bios with a voltage table with 1.281v from CLK 35 to 74 that run as good as mine, and I'll consider it..... I haven't found them yet.


My 970s G1 stable at 1544mhz 1.24v (can bench @1570mhz ) and sure i can bench @1.6ghz 1.26v ... also i have 64%+ 72% ASIC

I don't see any low ASIC card stable @1570mhz 1.24v ? did you see ?

anyway if that bios work for you Nop at all


----------



## Vellinious

I don't understand how his card is pulling 350 watts and hitting a "PWR" limit. I'm lost there......Mine don't pull anywhere near that and clock better. /boggle


----------



## Mr-Dark

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Nevii*
> 
> Same goes with KBoost, no idea what to do...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Power Consumption shows 70.1 of TDP, which is 350W, so it looks like card is hitting its power hardware limit? 245w?


are you mind ? try this bios

EVGA970Dark.zip 137k .zip file


make sure all OC software reset to default before flashing the new bios!

Let me know what happen


----------



## Vellinious

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mr-Dark*
> 
> are you mind ? try this bios
> 
> EVGA970Dark.zip 137k .zip file
> 
> 
> make sure all OC software reset to default before flashing the new bios!
> 
> Let me know what happen


Won't that hit a power limit though? It's got 150 + 150 + 75 with a 330 power limit? Maybe I don't understand how that works.....explain?


----------



## Mr-Dark

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Vellinious*
> 
> Won't that hit a power limit though? It's got 150 + 150 + 75 with a 330 power limit? Maybe I don't understand how that works.....explain?


Your power setting very strange to me maybe the Power limit duo to PSU cable limit (90--108w )

I dont think the VRM can push 330W anyway it will throttle the card because the VRM have physical limit

With some card even with 350W bios limit the card will throttle @70% TDP duo to VRM physical limit ..

keep in mind memory OC and the custom fan curve take a lot from the TDP ...


----------



## Vellinious

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mr-Dark*
> 
> Your power setting very strange to me maybe the Power limit duo to PSU cable limit (90--108w )
> 
> I dont think the VRM can push 330W anyway it will throttle the card because the VRM have physical limit
> 
> With some card even with 350W bios limit the card will throttle @70% TDP duo to VRM physical limit ..
> 
> keep in mind memory OC and the custom fan curve take a lot from the TDP ...


Right, but that bios you just linked had it pulling 150 from each of the 6 pins.


----------



## Mr-Dark

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Vellinious*
> 
> Right, but that bios you just linked had it pulling 150 from each of the 6 pins.


its okay to avoid PWR cap duo to bios limit

also the card will pull first 75W from the mobo PCIE then will pull the rest from the PSU cable..

so 300w will be 75 from the mobo and 225/2= 112.5w from each 6Pin cable


----------



## Vellinious

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mr-Dark*
> 
> its okay to avoid PWR cap duo to bios limit
> 
> also the card will pull first 75W from the mobo PCIE then will pull the rest from the PSU cable..
> 
> so 300w will be 75 from the mobo and 225/2= 112.5w from each 6Pin cable


So, setting the 6 pins to 150 will just allow it to pull up to that much from each one, but the 330 watt power limit is what actually regulates how much power it will pull. Makes sense. So if the power limit is set to 350, and you can only pull 300, you'll get a PWR perf cap reason? At least, that's if I'm understanding correctly.

WIll increasing the power to the card, help to increase memory clock?


----------



## Mr-Dark

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Vellinious*
> 
> So, setting the 6 pins to 150 will just allow it to pull up to that much from each one, but the 330 watt power limit is what actually regulates how much power it will pull. Makes sense. So if the power limit is set to 350, and you can only pull 300, you'll get a PWR perf cap reason? At least, that's if I'm understanding correctly.
> 
> WIll increasing the power to the card, help to increase memory clock?


Yes you understand correctly.. you cant set the TDP limit to 350W while you limit PCIE + PSU cable to 330W

the memory OC ability have nothing related to TDP if the card hit the TDP limit the core will throttle not the memory ...


----------



## Vellinious

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mr-Dark*
> 
> Yes you understand correctly.. you cant set the TDP limit to 350W while you limit PCIE + PSU cable to 330W
> 
> the memory OC ability have nothing related to TDP if the card hit the TDP limit the core will throttle not the memory ...


My memory won't run stable over 2000....been trying to figure out a way to get more out of it. I didn't figure upping the power limit would do anything, but....figured I'd ask.

Posting this here. Going to try it tonight.

1275SO2.zip 136k .zip file


----------



## Cannonkill

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Vellinious*
> 
> My memory won't run stable over 2000....been trying to figure out a way to get more out of it. I didn't figure upping the power limit would do anything, but....figured I'd ask.
> 
> Posting this here. Going to try it tonight.
> 
> 1275SO2.zip 136k .zip file


What brand of memory do u have bec that does mean something when overclocking it


----------



## Vellinious

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Cannonkill*
> 
> What brand of memory do u have bec that does mean something when overclocking it


Elpida? Not Samsung.....


----------



## 271973

I have had a Gigabyte GTX970 Gaming edition since May time. Attached screenshot has happened a few times recently when powering on the PC.

Is this likely caused by the GPU?


----------



## DeathAngel74

My tdp and power limit are both set to 317W, no pwr per cap reason here.


Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!








When all is said and done, my card only pulls 298W. Default is 298, max 317. I don't use oc software so it just uses 298W. 317 max tdp is an arbitrary number to prevent throttling. 82+98+98=278w/min, 82+108+108=298w/max.

Check it out Vellinious

mod_boost_on.zip 136k .zip file


----------



## Vellinious

Changing up the bios to those settings in the voltage tab didn't change anything. Didn't hurt anything either, but...eh.


----------



## ValValdesky

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *enting*
> 
> I have had a Gigabyte GTX970 Gaming edition since May time. Attached screenshot has happened a few times recently when powering on the PC.
> 
> Is this likely caused by the GPU?


I would try another HDMI/DP cable and port and if it keeps happening then RMA it.


----------



## DeathAngel74

I tweaked some stuff....


Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!







mod_boost_off.zip 136k .zip file


298W-82W=216W/2=98W min.
317W-82W=235W/2=117.5W max.
on both 6-pins. No perf caps reasons or throttling, so far....


----------



## Mr-Dark

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DeathAngel74*
> 
> My tdp and power limit are both set to 317W, no pwr per cap reason here.
> 
> 
> 
> When all is said and done, my card only pulls 298W. Default is 298, max 317. I don't use oc software so it just uses 298W. 317 max tdp is an arbitrary number to prevent throttling. 82+98+98=278w/min, 82+108+108=298w/max.
> 
> Check it out Vellinious
> 
> mod_boost_on.zip 136k .zip file
> 
> 
> 317W-82W=235W/2=117.5W from each 6-pin.


Same here I don't like any cap lool


----------



## DeathAngel74

At least changing things around brought the temp down 2*C, lol! 356.04 Dev/355.97 OpenGL/CL Hybrid driver might be helping, shrug....


Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


----------



## Vellinious

I tried the new 355.89 drivers. They're causing a lot of instability in the benchmarks, both Firestrike and Valley. I'm rolling back to the 355.82 drivers that seemed to work very well for me.


----------



## Hequaqua

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Vellinious*
> 
> I tried the new 355.89 drivers. They're causing a lot of instability in the benchmarks, both Firestrike and Valley. I'm rolling back to the 355.82 drivers that seemed to work very well for me.


I haven't had any issues with either benchmark, or gaming.

I just did four runs of Firestrike. 1506/8000 1506/8100 1560/8000 1560/8100



Are you on Windows 10?


----------



## Vellinious

I've been firestrike stable at 1605 and stable in valley at 1598. I couldn't keep either stable with the new driver. Backed up to the old driver. Right back where it should be.


----------



## Anusha

I'm getting "Display driver stopped working" errors in Windows 10 even when I do not have the video card overclocked when I am not playing games. Do you guys get them too? This is with every driver before the latest one, which I am yet to use for long enough.


----------



## EthanKing

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Anusha*
> 
> I'm getting "Display driver stopped working" errors in Windows 10 even when I do not have the video card overclocked when I am not playing games. Do you guys get them too? This is with every driver before the latest one, which I am yet to use for long enough.


Same here. Just updated my Nvidia driver yesterday so hope it goes well.

Sent from my GT-I8200N using Tapatalk


----------



## Vellinious

I'm still using 8.1. I'm not going to upgrade until everyone else works out the bugs. lol, thanks for beta testing that pos for me. = P


----------



## Performer81

SO you think the driver is bugged because its unstable now? I think its just more efficient and reveals unstable overclock more easily.
I have no stbility problems at all. (WIn 10, GTX 970)


----------



## DeathAngel74

I concur...unstable clocks. I ran 1620Mhz for 3 days...but it was because I was sick and forgot to flash back to 1531.5 LOL!

1380.5
1620.5
1620.5


----------



## Mr-Dark

I have no problem with stability with any driver out there.. stable OC mean stable driver


----------



## Vellinious

My game stable clocks still work fine. But clocks that were previously relatively stable on Firestrike and Valley, aren't any longer. When you benchmark you push the limit of the stability to get better scores. Just the way it is. As soon as I went back to the old drivers, everything went back to the way it was, and the scores returned to normal. I'm not content with game stable....if you are, then more power to ya. /wink


----------



## DeathAngel74

Fire Strike 1620/4001, 1.275v, 49C


Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!






http://www.3dmark.com/3dm/6851504

Valley Benchmark 1620/4001 1.275v, 53C


Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!








Catzilla 1080p


Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!







I guess the difference is I found the limit and I know what my card can do. I'm happy with that. Too old and busy at work to fart around with benchmarking anymore. Its iphone 6s launch day at work...Oh goodie!!!!!(I'm an Android person).


----------



## kl6mk6

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Vellinious*
> 
> My game stable clocks still work fine. But clocks that were previously relatively stable on Firestrike and Valley, aren't any longer. When you benchmark you push the limit of the stability to get better scores. Just the way it is. As soon as I went back to the old drivers, everything went back to the way it was, and the scores returned to normal. I'm not content with game stable....if you are, then more power to ya. /wink


I agree with the others, It sounds like your cards are not stable at those frequencies. Just took a driver change to show the instability. I'm content with always stable, not stable when I run a specific set of drivers... if you are, more power to ya.


----------



## Vellinious

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kl6mk6*
> 
> I agree with the others, It sounds like your cards are not stable at those frequencies. Just took a driver change to show the instability. I'm content with always stable, not stable when I run a specific set of drivers... if you are, more power to ya.


I have my game stable clocks that I use for daily use....but when I'm benchmarking, I push...hard. And then I push some more. = ) And yes...I'm quite content with that. lol


----------



## gamertaboo

This might be a dumb request, I hope it's an okay spot to do it in though, but is there any owners of an Asus GTX 970 Strix out there who have gone with a Full Water Block on their GPU, and would be willing to sell me their stock VRM heatsink?

I'm talking about the heatsink in this picture:


I've installed a Kraken G10 and an AIO on my G1 GTX 970, and the Kraken's fan is on the opposite side of the VRMs, so they are not being directly cooled by it at all. They aren't overheating as far as I've seen yet, but without a heatsink there's no way I could ever overclock, and I don't like the fact that they don't have any decent cooling right now.

If anyone would be up for this, first of all you're my hero lol, second just let me know! Thanks!


----------



## Sangrial

Hey peeps!

How does a 83.1% ASIC Quality sounds for an Asus GTX 970 Strix OC edition? Good? Decent? Not so good?


----------



## Mr-Dark

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Sangrial*
> 
> Hey peeps!
> 
> How does a 83.1% ASIC Quality sounds for an Asus GTX 970 Strix OC edition? Good? Decent? Not so good?


I would say more than good


----------



## gamertaboo

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Sangrial*
> 
> Hey peeps!
> 
> How does a 83.1% ASIC Quality sounds for an Asus GTX 970 Strix OC edition? Good? Decent? Not so good?


Wow that sounds pretty good man, my G1 GTX 970 is at 61.8%


----------



## Sangrial

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mr-Dark*
> 
> I would say more than good


Now that's music to my ears! Should I mess with a modded bios? My card's performances (benchmarks screens) are listed a few pages back (2 or 3) with OC on stock Bios.


----------



## DeathAngel74

Better than my ssc its 76%


----------



## Sangrial

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *gamertaboo*
> 
> Wow that sounds pretty good man, my G1 GTX 970 is at 61.8%


Well thank you! I guess I got lucky with a good card


----------



## Mr-Dark

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Sangrial*
> 
> Now that's music to my ears! Should I mess with a modded bios? My card's performances (benchmarks screens) are listed a few pages back (2 or 3) with OC on stock Bios.


I don't see your result but should be 1530/8000 at least.. also the custom bios will let you OC without any OC software


----------



## Sangrial

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mr-Dark*
> 
> I don't see your result but should be 1530/8000 at least.. also the custom bios will let you OC without any OC software


Actually my settings are 1470/7950









Heaven: Score: 1629
Valley: Score: 2844
Firestrike: 11045 iirc


----------



## Mr-Dark

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Sangrial*
> 
> Actually my settings are 1470/7950
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Heaven: Score: 1629
> Valley: Score: 2844
> Firestrike: 11045 iirc


The stock bios will limit your Oc because the stock TDP very low..

check my Sig if you want custom bios


----------



## Xeno1




----------



## FxJerzy

https://drive.google.com/file/d/0B6pcCFAGHHOtNUtKeW5EREdFWVk/view?usp=sharing

A little to high temp. for a 970 G1? Zalman R1 (I know poor airflow)


----------



## moccor

Does anyone know the distance between the screw holes above and below the VRM chips on the GTX 970 G1?

Edit: nevermind, I forgot I don't even use the stock HSF and took it out myself to measure, here's a pic in case anyone else wonders or would like to see.


----------



## Vellinious

Finally got a 1620 run in. I had to do it with a single card, but....I got it!



http://www.3dmark.com/fs/6091937


----------



## Hequaqua

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Vellinious*
> 
> Finally got a 1620 run in. I had to do it with a single card, but....I got it!
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> http://www.3dmark.com/fs/6091937


Nice score.

I would have thought it would have been higher than my best run though.

http://www.3dmark.com/compare/fs/6091937/fs/4813714

Just shows that after about 1550/8000 you just don't get a big boost. Combined scores actually favor the lower OC's(CPU/GPU).

I know what you mean about finally getting a run in though. It took me quite a few tries to get my best.

Nice job.


----------



## Vellinious

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Hequaqua*
> 
> Nice score.
> 
> I would have thought it would have been higher than my best run though.
> 
> http://www.3dmark.com/compare/fs/6091937/fs/4813714
> 
> Just shows that after about 1550/8000 you just don't get a big boost. Combined scores actually favor the lower OC's(CPU/GPU).
> 
> I know what you mean about finally getting a run in though. It took me quite a few tries to get my best.
> 
> Nice job.


I wasn't really worried about the combined score. I was pushing for graphics score and a target core clock. This motherboard doesn't like the single GPU config for some reason, but it loves SLI. Weird....


----------



## Hequaqua

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Vellinious*
> 
> I wasn't really worried about the combined score. I was pushing for graphics score and a target core clock. This motherboard doesn't like the single GPU config for some reason, but it loves SLI. Weird....


Maybe that's a good thing...lol I've thought about SLI, but at 1080, it's overkill. If the prices start to drop in the future maybe.


----------



## Xeno1

After all this time I still wonder what the offical Nvidia specs are for MAX SAFE VOLTAGE. Anyone have a clue?


----------



## Vellinious

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Xeno1*
> 
> After all this time I still wonder what the offical Nvidia specs are for MAX SAFE VOLTAGE. Anyone have a clue?


I've heard 1.3v thrown around quite a bit as the voltage that's safe before the GPU will start to degrade. I wouldn't run 1.3 for a daily, regardless. And most 970s are locked up to lower than that anyway.


----------



## DeathAngel74

I run .862mv, except when gaming...1312.5mv


----------



## Vellinious

I game at 1551 / 1880 at 1.262v. The only time I go above that is for benchmarking.


----------



## Sangrial

I believe the safe max voltage is any, which doesn't surpass your GPU's cooling capabilities. End of story


----------



## Xeno1

Yeah well Intell puts out data sheets, Ark/intell. Apparently Nvidia does not?


----------



## blaze2210

Why would there need to be a data sheet when you're not exactly supposed to be modding the BIOS to get access to more voltage? It seems to me that the "max safe voltage" that was determined by the manufacturer would be the max that you could apply through overclocking software, while on the stock BIOS.


----------



## Xeno1

Then why does Intell put sheets out when we overclock them as well?


----------



## Sangrial

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Xeno1*
> 
> Then why does Intell put sheets out when we overclock them as well?


Because Intell allows you to play with the BIOS, when nVidia don't


----------



## blaze2210

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Xeno1*
> 
> Then why does Intell put sheets out when we overclock them as well?


I'm not sure, different requirements for different components maybe? I've never had a reason to care about _why_ there are data sheets.









For the record, "Intel" only has 1 "l" in it.








Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Sangrial*
> 
> Because Intell allows you to play with the BIOS, when nVidia don't


^ Basically this....


----------



## Vellinious

Pfft...NVIDIA gimpled maxwell so hard trying to keep them "low power" it's not even funny.


----------



## Sangrial

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Vellinious*
> 
> Pfft...NVIDIA gimpled maxwell so hard trying to keep them "low power" it's not even funny.


Well, even if they don't allow their customers to play with their cards BIOS, you can still actually play with the BIOS, you just need the proper knowledge and have the proper tools (OR ask someone to do it for you)


----------



## AngryGoldfish

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Vellinious*
> 
> Pfft...NVIDIA gimpled maxwell so hard trying to keep them "low power" it's not even funny.


Higher clocks were most certainly a possibility from the factory, but it would have inevitably meant higher prices and less supply. Is that what you are referring to, the clock speeds?


----------



## Xeno1

WOW thanks alot for giving me the straight dope. And thanks for correcting my spelling, you are a life saver


----------



## blaze2210

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Xeno1*
> 
> WOW thanks alot for giving me the straight dope. And thanks for correcting my spelling, you are a life saver


Sorry, I wasn't trying to be rude with the spelling correction.


----------



## Vellinious

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *AngryGoldfish*
> 
> Higher clocks were most certainly a possibility from the factory, but it would have inevitably meant higher prices and less supply. Is that what you are referring to, the clock speeds?


Clock speeds, power limits, TDP, voltage...you name it, they gimped it.


----------



## Cannonkill

If their was a volt cap then why would every company not put a hard cap on the volts. And then why would the max be able to be accessed by modding the bios.


----------



## AngryGoldfish

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Vellinious*
> 
> Clock speeds, power limits, TDP, voltage...you name it, they gimped it.


They all relate to clock speeds so I might just call it that.

In a way, I'm actually glad they gimped the clock speeds. At the very least, it was an excellent business strategy. Higher clock speeds from the factory would have meant fewer chips passing the gauntlet and being shipped to customers. The binning process would have been more time-consuming, and more chips would have been dumped. This would have introduced higher costs and longer wait times between batches in the first few months of release, again increasing prices. It also meant that the overclockers out there were in for a real treat. This pleasant surprise would have driven up hype surrounding the cards and eventually brought in many new customers, as it did. Also, a 970 was enough for 1080p, a 980 was overkill for 1080p (which is awesome for those who want it), but nice for 1440p. What was the point in pushing the cards any further than that themselves? The 980 was only slightly more powerful than a 780ti, and the 970 was actually weaker in many ways than the 780, but ended up being more powerful due to driver optimisations, an extra gigabyte of VRAM, and higher core clocks. This is the way it should be, in my opinion, excluding the drivers thing. Pushing the 980 further knowing that their customers would do it themselves would have also narrowed the gap between the 980ti and 980, taking away from the shock and awe many experienced when they saw the performance of the 980ti for its relatively low price. Again, very sly business strategies.

Locking the voltages was a little strange in the 980, but I understood why they did it in the 970. If everyone had free roam to push the 970 really far, it would have made the 980 too unappealing to customers. As it stands right now, you can already overclock a 970 to surpass a 980 reference. That was harder to do in generations past. To me, the 970 was borderline perfect. Apart from the VRAM contention, it was a near perfect release. The 980 was overpriced, and still is, but it scales so well with overclocking. An overclocked 980 beats an R9 Fury, a more expensive card.


----------



## blaze2210

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Cannonkill*
> 
> If their was a volt cap then why would every company not put a hard cap on the volts. And then why would the max be able to be accessed by modding the bios.


In most cases, modding the BIOS voids your warranty. More specifically, getting your card to a point where the stock BIOS cannot be flashed back on, voids your warranty. EVGA, for example, has a dual BIOS on some of their 970s. However, if you're unable to flash the stock BIOS back before sending the card in, they won't honor the warranty - regardless of whether or not 1 of the BIOS modes is still stock.

So basically, they _did_ set a barrier on the cards, we just kick the barrier over cuz we're overclockers.







Past this point, I'm pretty sure there is a hard lock on the voltage, but without using a multimeter, you won't be able to know what it is. Monitoring software only registers up to 1.275v.


----------



## Vellinious

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *blaze2210*
> 
> In most cases, modding the BIOS voids your warranty. More specifically, getting your card to a point where the stock BIOS cannot be flashed back on, voids your warranty. EVGA, for example, has a dual BIOS on their 970s. However, if you're unable to flash the stock BIOS back before sending the card in, they won't honor the warranty - regardless of whether or not 1 of the BIOS modes is still stock.
> 
> So basically, they _did_ set a barrier on the cards, we just kick the barrier over cuz we're overclockers.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Past this point, I'm pretty sure there is a hard lock on the voltage, but without using a multimeter, you won't be able to know what it is. Monitoring software only registers up to 1.275v.


Not all of the EVGA 970 have a dual bios. A good many, but not all.


----------



## blaze2210

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Vellinious*
> 
> Not all of the EVGA 970 have a dual bios. A good many, but not all.


Apologies, to clarify: half of the EVGA 970s have a dual BIOS feature, according to that chart.


----------



## Mr-Dark

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *blaze2210*
> 
> In most cases, modding the BIOS voids your warranty. More specifically, getting your card to a point where the stock BIOS cannot be flashed back on, voids your warranty. EVGA, for example, has a dual BIOS on their 970s. However, if you're unable to flash the stock BIOS back before sending the card in, they won't honor the warranty - regardless of whether or not 1 of the BIOS modes is still stock.
> 
> So basically, they _did_ set a barrier on the cards, we just kick the barrier over cuz we're overclockers.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Past this point, I'm pretty sure there is a hard lock on the voltage, but without using a multimeter, you won't be able to know what it is. Monitoring software only registers up to 1.275v.


In the worse cases (Dead gpu ) you can plug the screen to the built in graphic card and flash the stock bios to the dead card









anyway dead card will be replaced directly how they can check the bios anyway ?


----------



## blaze2210

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mr-Dark*
> 
> In the worse cases (Dead gpu ) you can plug the screen to the built in graphic card and flash the stock bios to the dead card
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> anyway dead card will be replaced directly how they can check the bios anyway ?


Just relaying the information, according to EVGA's warranty. If necessary, I can source the warranty, and the multiple conversations with EVGA staff who confirmed.









I'm sure the ability to flash would rest on what exactly killed the card. For example, if it can't get power, then the PC won't recognize it. If the PC can't recognize it, then no BIOS flashing can happen.


----------



## Mr-Dark

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *blaze2210*
> 
> Just relaying the information, according to EVGA's warranty. If necessary, I can source the warranty, and the multiple conversations with EVGA staff who confirmed.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I'm sure the ability to flash would rest on what exactly killed the card. For example, if it can't get power, then the PC won't recognize it. If the PC can't recognize it, then no BIOS flashing can happen.


The first time i have dead card because i try Gigabyte tool to update the bios in SLI after flashing no way one card is dead
no flashing anymore even i switch the cards and make the dead card as 2nd card no way









then i try something crazy i unplug the 8pin&6pin power cable from the card and what happen ? i just flash the stock bios again its work fine now.. loool its rocking 1550/7600 stable


----------



## Xeno1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mr-Dark*
> 
> The first time i have dead card because i try Gigabyte tool to update the bios in SLI after flashing no way one card is dead
> no flashing anymore even i switch the cards and make the dead card as 2nd card no way
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> then i try something crazy i unplug the 8pin&6pin power cable from the card and what happen ? i just flash the stock bios again its work fine now.. loool its rocking 1550/7600 stable


That is crazy. You got lucky!!


----------



## greasemonky89

What about the best buy p4 3979kb sku as far as dual bios.

Sent from my SM-N900T using Tapatalk


----------



## Kristopher91

Hello. I'm having driver crashing issue on my factory overclocking Gigabyte GTX 970. I want to try downclocking, but I never did that before. Could you please help me guys?
I downloaded MSI afterburner and set Core Clock to -49, then "Apply" and then set it to the profile 1. I went to the MSI settings - profile - automated profile managed and set 3D profile to 1:



But in GTA V it still shows 1280 core speed.
Please tell me how to correctly apply this downlock!


----------



## Sangrial

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Kristopher91*
> 
> Hello. I'm having driver crashing issue on my factory overclocking Gigabyte GTX 970. I want to try downclocking, but I never did that before. Could you please help me guys?
> I downloaded MSI afterburner and set Core Clock to -49, then "Apply" and then set it to the profile 1. I went to the MSI settings - profile - automated profile managed and set 3D profile to 1:
> 
> 
> 
> But in GTA V it still shows 1280 core speed.
> Please tell me how to correctly apply this downlock!


Have you tried to fully uninstall the gpu driver and do a clean install of the latest nvidia driver?


----------



## gamertaboo

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Kristopher91*
> 
> Hello. I'm having driver crashing issue on my factory overclocking Gigabyte GTX 970. I want to try downclocking, but I never did that before. Could you please help me guys?
> I downloaded MSI afterburner and set Core Clock to -49, then "Apply" and then set it to the profile 1. I went to the MSI settings - profile - automated profile managed and set 3D profile to 1:
> 
> 
> 
> But in GTA V it still shows 1280 core speed.
> Please tell me how to correctly apply this downlock!


You should use DDU (Display Driver Uninstaller) to "Clean and Restart," and after your PC reboots, reinstall your driver straight from Geforce.com.


----------



## Lantian

finally got around to overclocking my card a bit, got 1554mhz core and 3650mhz memory without touching the voltage, but for anything above i need to raise volts 1564 was unstable'ish, hope won't run into power limit. Elpida does indeed seem to dislike overclocking, couldn't get it past 3650mhz


----------



## EthanKing

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Lantian*
> 
> finally got around to overclocking my card a bit, got 1554mhz core and 3650mhz memory without touching the voltage, but for anything above i need to raise volts 1564 was unstable'ish, hope won't run into power limit. Elpida does indeed seem to dislike overclocking, couldn't get it past 3650mhz


My 970 with elpida can only hit around 1510core but 4000mem before raising voltage and anything over throttles with power limit. My card is strange though, on a custom bios with 400w TDP I hit the power limit :S lol

Sent from my GT-I8200N using Tapatalk


----------



## Vellinious

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *EthanKing*
> 
> My 970 with elpida can only hit around 1510core but 4000mem before raising voltage and anything over throttles with power limit. My card is strange though, on a custom bios with 400w TDP I hit the power limit :S lol
> 
> Sent from my GT-I8200N using Tapatalk


That's about the limit with the Elpida memory, from what I've seen. Still not sure how you're hitting the power limit with those bios settings....


----------



## EthanKing

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Vellinious*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *EthanKing*
> 
> My 970 with elpida can only hit around 1510core but 4000mem before raising voltage and anything over throttles with power limit. My card is strange though, on a custom bios with 400w TDP I hit the power limit :S lol
> 
> Sent from my GT-I8200N using Tapatalk
> 
> 
> 
> That's about the limit with the Elpida memory, from what I've seen. Still not sure how you're hitting the power limit with those bios settings....
Click to expand...

Yeah sorry I havent posted more screenshots yet I just haven't had time so I'm back on stock bios with stock settings for now.

Sent from my GT-I8200N using Tapatalk


----------



## Hemanse

Im thinking this might be a good place to ask for advice when it comes to the 970









I recently lost my 770 lightning and now im looking for a new GPU, have asked around a bit on the linus forums and now i am as confused as ever, everyone suggests going with the R9 390 over the 970, but having used a replacement 370 now for a while i am pretty confident that i wanna stick with the green team, i really do not like the drivers and software AMD offer, plus the amount of heat the 390 and 390x seems to produce seems pretty insane.

What im not sure about is which 970 to get, so far i have pretty much narrowed it down to either Gigabyte G1 Gaming or the ASUS 970 Strix.

The Gigabyte seems to be the top dog when it comes to overclocking, but im a bit concerned if its very noisy at load?

As you can probably tell, im rather confused as what to get, i really hate buying new graphics cards, there are so many to choose from, first i wanted to get a EVGA, but the only model which comes with a backplate is the FTW+ model and the FTW+ here in Denmark costs 500$ vs 420$ for the Gigabyte card ..

Any recommendations you guys can give that might help me out


----------



## rfarmer

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Hemanse*
> 
> Im thinking this might be a good place to ask for advice when it comes to the 970
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I recently lost my 770 lightning and now im looking for a new GPU, have asked around a bit on the linus forums and now i am as confused as ever, everyone suggests going with the R9 390 over the 970, but having used a replacement 370 now for a while i am pretty confident that i wanna stick with the green team, i really do not like the drivers and software AMD offer, plus the amount of heat the 390 and 390x seems to produce seems pretty insane.
> 
> What im not sure about is which 970 to get, so far i have pretty much narrowed it down to either Gigabyte G1 Gaming or the ASUS 970 Strix.
> 
> The Gigabyte seems to be the top dog when it comes to overclocking, but im a bit concerned if its very noisy at load?
> 
> As you can probably tell, im rather confused as what to get, i really hate buying new graphics cards, there are so many to choose from, first i wanted to get a EVGA, but the only model which comes with a backplate is the FTW+ model and the FTW+ here in Denmark costs 500$ vs 420$ for the Gigabyte card ..
> 
> Any recommendations you guys can give that might help me out


Have you looked at MSI, the Green Gaming version and the new Titanium Edition both have backplates. Not sure what they are like price wise there.


----------



## Hemanse

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *rfarmer*
> 
> Have you looked at MSI, the Green Gaming version and the new Titanium Edition both have backplates. Not sure what they are like price wise there.


The 100ME is 470$, cant seem to find anything about the Titanium Edition, tho i kinda told myself not to get MSI, after the crappy treatment they gave me with my 770 i was kinda put off buying MSI again.
I hear that EVGA have pretty amazing customer service, but sadly their cards cost quite alot more than the gigabyte and asus.


----------



## rfarmer

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Hemanse*
> 
> The 100ME is 470$, cant seem to find anything about the Titanium Edition, tho i kinda told myself not to get MSI, after the crappy treatment they gave me with my 770 i was kinda put off buying MSI again.
> I hear that EVGA have pretty amazing customer service, but sadly their cards cost quite alot more than the gigabyte and asus.


I've never had to deal with MSI customer service, sorry you had a bad experience. I have an EVGA motherboard and soon a power supply, sometimes good customer service is worth the price. You are paying a premium there though.


----------



## blaze2210

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Hemanse*
> 
> The 100ME is 470$, cant seem to find anything about the Titanium Edition, tho i kinda told myself not to get MSI, after the crappy treatment they gave me with my 770 i was kinda put off buying MSI again.
> I hear that EVGA have pretty amazing customer service, but sadly their cards cost quite alot more than the gigabyte and asus.


I can vouch for the good EVGA customer service. I just had to send my 970 in for RMA on Friday, and got my replacement a couple hours ago. Painless process, considering I submitted the ticket on Thursday.


----------



## Hemanse

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *rfarmer*
> 
> I've never had to deal with MSI customer service, sorry you had a bad experience. I have an EVGA motherboard and soon a power supply, sometimes good customer service is worth the price. You are paying a premium there though.


Yeah my first time having to deal with them and atleast here in Europe they have no clue what they are doing, first they put me through to the UK office, then the German and in the end the one in the Netherlands, none of the knew how MSI warranty works in Denmark, all i could do were to send the card in, at my own expense and they would take a look at it, that would take 4-6 weeks. In the end i just sold the card.


----------



## Vellinious

I love EVGA's customer service.....can't say a bad thing about them.


----------



## Hequaqua

I can't speak for MSI's treatment. I've not had a need to contact them. My son's computer has a MSI Z77-G43 that I bought used. I have the Z87-G45 that I bought off eBay. I currently have the MSI GTX 970G Gaming. I haven't had any issue from any of these products.(knocks on wood)

I am at 1506/[email protected] Modded bios. I can still OC to 1560/8100-8200(Samsung Vram). I am very happy with this card. It's quiet, runs everything well. I'm at 1080, so it should. I do wish it had a backplate. The only issue I have. It does sag a bit.









I'm not sure what that card would cost you, but I thought I would put in my two cents. It seems that some cards are better in one area, where the other cards are better in something else.

As Blaze said, EVGA is great for customer service. I haven't had anything EVGA, but a friend of mine in Canada has said they were the best to deal with.

NOTE: I got 50.00 back from Newegg after the whole 3.5gb Vram issue. So I got the card for 299.00.


----------



## trihy

Guys... anyone can try metro redux or metro last light redux?

Im on windows 10 with .98 latest nvidia drivers and both games starts fine but when they reach press start screen, all graphics are scrambled. No way to pass that screen.

Thanks


----------



## blaze2210

Out of curiosity, does anyone know what thermal compound EVGA uses for their video cards?


----------



## hertz9753

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *blaze2210*
> 
> Out of curiosity, does anyone know what thermal compound EVGA uses for their video cards?


@EVGA-JacobF

You should send him a PM.

What happened to the milk kitten? I don't know you again...


----------



## blaze2210

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *hertz9753*
> 
> @EVGA-JacobF
> 
> You should send him a PM.
> 
> What happened to the milk kitten? I don't know you again...


I may just do that.... Just sent him a message. Thanks! I was wondering if we had any EVGA reps on here....

I wanted to switch back to the "predatory butt-wiggle" cat....


----------



## hertz9753

Somebody else posted that in this thread before but it is still funny.


----------



## blaze2210

It was probably me....hehehe....


----------



## Lantian

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Hemanse*
> 
> Yeah my first time having to deal with them and atleast here in Europe they have no clue what they are doing, first they put me through to the UK office, then the German and in the end the one in the Netherlands, none of the knew how MSI warranty works in Denmark, all i could do were to send the card in, at my own expense and they would take a look at it, that would take 4-6 weeks. In the end i just sold the card.


In Germany I just go straight through the retailer, that way if it would take to long you can ask the retailer if you can just choose another one in stead, worked for me with my 670 and with my old asus cfv mobo,though that depends on retailers i guess


----------



## iFreilicht

Did anyone try nVidia Surround on their 970? I have the strangest of issues. Once Surround is activated, I can't deactivate it anymore. The checkbox "Span displays with Surround" is greyed out, the "Configure..." popup lets me click "Disable Surround", but it doesn't actually disable it.
The only way to deactivate it is disconnecting all but one monitor, restarting and then reconnecting the monitors.

When activating Surround, my other monitor gets disconnected and I have to manually reconnect it again.

Is Surround really that bad? Is there any way of making switching between screen configurations easier?


----------



## Xeno1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Lantian*
> 
> finally got around to overclocking my card a bit, got 1554mhz core and 3650mhz memory without touching the voltage, but for anything above i need to raise volts 1564 was unstable'ish, hope won't run into power limit. Elpida does indeed seem to dislike overclocking, couldn't get it past 3650mhz


Evga 970 SSC i can get mine to 8.2. but i dont get even a full frame higher in Valley than at 8000 I have elipda too,


----------



## patriotaki

Which gtx 970 brand should i get for 350EUR ? What are your recommendations?


----------



## 901-Memphis

You really can't go wrong with any of them. If you can afford one of the Asus ones they seem nice. Not sure how evga support is outside the USA but I bought the evga ssc acx 2.0 because of the great warranty supper here.


----------



## blaze2210

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *patriotaki*
> 
> Which gtx 970 brand should i get for 350EUR ? What are your recommendations?


This was literally just asked 17 posts ago, and answered in the posts following it. So out of the recommendations there, I'd go after the one that's within 350EUR.

Sorry if this sounds rude, but there's no point in constantly re-hashing the same information.


----------



## muffins

hi guys, figured this be the best place to ask this, but is a 970 sli worth it? does the 3.5gb limitation really hurt it at 1080p?

for the most part i settled on getting a 980ti but the 970 sli just sounds awesome to me.


----------



## hurricane28

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *muffins*
> 
> hi guys, figured this be the best place to ask this, but is a 970 sli worth it? does the 3.5gb limitation really hurt it at 1080p?
> 
> for the most part i settled on getting a 980ti but the 970 sli just sounds awesome to me.


It really depends on what you prefer. I always go for 1 more power full card than SLI because most games and drivers are not optimized for SLI mostly.

There is no 3.5 GB limitation and especially not at 1080p.. it was highly overrated because i never had problems not even up to 1440p, heck even at 4K i never seen more than 3 GB total usage.

Of course people are going to say that IF you turn the filters on you max out your memory but at 4K there is hardly any aliasing so you really don't need those filters in the first place at that resolution.

But if i were you and i could choose between 970 SLI or one 980 Ti i would go for the 980 Ti any day.


----------



## Vellinious

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *muffins*
> 
> hi guys, figured this be the best place to ask this, but is a 970 sli worth it? does the 3.5gb limitation really hurt it at 1080p?
> 
> for the most part i settled on getting a 980ti but the 970 sli just sounds awesome to me.


For gaming in 1080? I'd go with the SLI 970s and wouldn't think twice about it. If I were going to upgrade to 1440 or 2160 soon? Then I'd probably go with the 980ti.

For that matter...Pascal is right around the corner too. /shrug


----------



## Sycksyde

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Vellinious*
> 
> I love EVGA's customer service.....can't say a bad thing about them.


I had a crap experience with them when a card died not long ago, they basically said "too bad bro LOL" and made me take it to the store I bought it from. Everyone else in the world can RMA direct with EVGA but Australians get the rough end of the pineapple it seems.


----------



## hertz9753

Calling bs or proof.


----------



## blaze2210

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Sycksyde*
> 
> I had a crap experience with them when a card died not long ago, they basically said "too bad bro LOL" and made me take it to the store I bought it from. Everyone else in the world can RMA direct with EVGA but Australians get the rough end of the pineapple it seems.


What was the issue you had?


----------



## muffins

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Vellinious*
> 
> For gaming in 1080? I'd go with the SLI 970s and wouldn't think twice about it. If I were going to upgrade to 1440 or 2160 soon? Then I'd probably go with the 980ti.
> 
> For that matter...Pascal is right around the corner too. /shrug


eh seeing all the news about pascal, pascal seems to be another performance bump like we seen the last few generations. only difference is with hbm2 instead of gddr5. but seeing how little memory bandwidth matters for 1080p at least, i don't see it worth waiting another year for.

i'm still settled on a single 980 ti for the most part. conflicted between evga 980ti hybrid and gigabyte 980ti g1 gaming.

but if the 970's don't suffer a vram issue with current titles like shadow of mordor, witcher 3, bf4, and so on, then this reopens the possibility of going sli with two gigabyte g1 970's. 970's draw very little power and produce very little heat.

i just remember reading about super slow downs with assassins creed at 1080 because it came close to using all 4gb. same with gta 5.


----------



## Sycksyde

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *hertz9753*
> 
> Calling bs or proof.


Enjoy. No RMA for us aussies.


----------



## blaze2210

I don't see where it says they won't do it, but what I do see is them saying that they'll contact their distributor.


----------



## Vellinious

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *muffins*
> 
> eh seeing all the news about pascal, pascal seems to be another performance bump like we seen the last few generations. only difference is with hbm2 instead of gddr5. but seeing how little memory bandwidth matters for 1080p at least, i don't see it worth waiting another year for.
> 
> i'm still settled on a single 980 ti for the most part. conflicted between evga 980ti hybrid and gigabyte 980ti g1 gaming.
> 
> but if the 970's don't suffer a vram issue with current titles like shadow of mordor, witcher 3, bf4, and so on, then this reopens the possibility of going sli with two gigabyte g1 970's. 970's draw very little power and produce very little heat.
> 
> i just remember reading about super slow downs with assassins creed at 1080 because it came close to using all 4gb. same with gta 5.


I haven't run into any problems at all (witcher 3, SoM, MGS5, Batman (newest one...sucks, but the graphics were good)....not since I modded my bios to up the power limits. Any stuttering I was getting in games and benchmarks before, was because the power limits were set so low, it was hitting up against it and throttling the card down to get back under it. The memory "thing" isn't even an issue at 1080.


----------



## kl6mk6

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *muffins*
> 
> eh seeing all the news about pascal, pascal seems to be another performance bump like we seen the last few generations. only difference is with hbm2 instead of gddr5. but seeing how little memory bandwidth matters for 1080p at least, i don't see it worth waiting another year for.
> 
> i'm still settled on a single 980 ti for the most part. conflicted between evga 980ti hybrid and gigabyte 980ti g1 gaming.
> 
> but if the 970's don't suffer a vram issue with current titles like shadow of mordor, witcher 3, bf4, and so on, then this reopens the possibility of going sli with two gigabyte g1 970's. 970's draw very little power and produce very little heat.
> 
> i just remember reading about super slow downs with assassins creed at 1080 because it came close to using all 4gb. same with gta 5.


Honestly, if I were doing a new build right now, I would do a single 980Ti. Don't get me wrong, the 970s sli are awesome, but for almost the same price/performance you get half the noise air cooling and half the price for water cooling. No brainer in my opinion. I am more than happpy to be, for lack of better word, stuck with the 970s for the next 2-4 years, but the only reason to pick them now in sli is cause maybe you think sli looks cooler.

In 1080p I've had no issues in Dragon Age Inquisition, Witcher 3, and Bioshock Infinate, all on max settings. The only one that pushed memory close to the 3.5g was Bioshock Infinate on 1440 and It didn't affect the game at all.

Good luck deciding, and let us know what you pick.


----------



## Sangrial

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *patriotaki*
> 
> Which gtx 970 brand should i get for 350EUR ? What are your recommendations?


I am a happy owner of an Asus 970 Strix. 0 Coil Whine, great performance, good Overclock, 83.1% ASIC. I recommend that one









But then again, keep in mind the luck of the draw. Hope this helps in your decission


----------



## Xeno1

My 65% ASIC Evga SSC 970 overclocks to 1500 8200 and thats with a crap ASIC. No whine. 1.262 volts. I only wonder what It do if that ASIC was like 85 or something. It will go higher now if I throw more volts at it. But there is no need yet. If you have the money go for the 980ti of course.

its on sale right now for 329. and there is 30 rebate so its only 300 right now.

Wow if had the money I'd be getting another one. http://www.newegg.com/Product/MappingPrice2012.aspx?Item=N82E16814487088


----------



## CaptainZombie

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Xeno1*
> 
> My 65% ASIC Evga SSC 970 overclocks to 1500 8200 and thats with a crap ASIC. No whine. 1.262 volts. I only wonder what It do if that ASIC was like 85 or something. It will go higher now if I throw more volts at it. But there is no need yet. If you have the money go for the 980ti of course.
> 
> its on sale right now for 329. and there is 30 rebate so its only 300 right now.
> 
> Wow if had the money I'd be getting another one. http://www.newegg.com/Product/MappingPrice2012.aspx?Item=N82E16814487088


Mine is a 58.2% ASIC, not sure if that is anything to be concerned about. I haven't tried to OC this card yet, but did get it for $329 with a $20 rebate and a free EVGA Backplate from Microcenter earlier today.


----------



## PimpSkyline

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *CaptainZombie*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Xeno1*
> 
> My 65% ASIC Evga SSC 970 overclocks to 1500 8200 and thats with a crap ASIC. No whine. 1.262 volts. I only wonder what It do if that ASIC was like 85 or something. It will go higher now if I throw more volts at it. But there is no need yet. If you have the money go for the 980ti of course.
> 
> its on sale right now for 329. and there is 30 rebate so its only 300 right now.
> 
> Wow if had the money I'd be getting another one. http://www.newegg.com/Product/MappingPrice2012.aspx?Item=N82E16814487088
> 
> 
> 
> Mine is a 58.2% ASIC, not sure if that is anything to be concerned about. I haven't tried to OC this card yet, but did get it for $329 with a $20 rebate and a free EVGA Backplate from Microcenter earlier today.
Click to expand...

Good God that's a horrible ASIC, worst I ever heard of matter of fact. Wonder if it would defy all logic and hit 1600Mhz at 1.25V? Guess we can see.


----------



## CaptainZombie

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *PimpSkyline*
> 
> Good God that's a horrible ASIC, worst I ever heard of matter of fact. Wonder if it would defy all logic and hit 1600Mhz at 1.25V? Guess we can see.


Yeah I don't think I've seen any that low. Now I'm debating if I should just return it for an MSI or ASUS. Seems like EVGA did such an excellent job with 970s. I'll try to OC it tonight and see how this does.


----------



## PimpSkyline

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *CaptainZombie*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *PimpSkyline*
> 
> Good God that's a horrible ASIC, worst I ever heard of matter of fact. Wonder if it would defy all logic and hit 1600Mhz at 1.25V? Guess we can see.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Yeah I don't think I've seen any that low. Now I'm debating if I should just return it for an MSI or ASUS. Seems like EVGA did such an excellent job with 970s. I'll try to OC it tonight and see how this does.
Click to expand...

I would go get another EVGA, their RMA is awesome.

Yeah OC her and let us know how it goes.


----------



## blaze2210

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *CaptainZombie*
> 
> Yeah I don't think I've seen any that low. Now I'm debating if I should just return it for an MSI or ASUS. Seems like EVGA did such an excellent job with 970s. I'll try to OC it tonight and see how this does.


Why would you return it? The ASIC score has no direct correlation with the performance or overclocking ability of your video card. My last 970 had a score of 74%, but didn't OC as well as my current 970 with an ASIC score of 64%. My current 970 (64% ASIC) is doing 1531 @ 1.262v so far, while my last card (74% ASIC) was doing 1506 @ 1.312v and refused to be stable at any higher speeds.

The only real way to know how you fared in the "Silicon Lottery" is to mess with your card and find out. There's no secret # that will tell you what your card will be capable of.


----------



## End3R

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *blaze2210*
> 
> Why would you return it? The ASIC score has no direct correlation with the performance or overclocking ability of your video card. My last 970 had a score of 74%, but didn't OC as well as my current 970 with an ASIC score of 64%. My current 970 (64% ASIC) is doing 1531 @ 1.262v so far, while my last card (74% ASIC) was doing 1506 @ 1.312v and refused to be stable at any higher speeds.
> 
> The only real way to know how you fared in the "Silicon Lottery" is to mess with your card and find out. There's no secret # that will tell you what your card will be capable of.


This. ASIC scores have been debated to death and the only real conclusion anyone can make from that is, it's completely random. Some cards with high scores suck, some with low ones are awesome, and vice versa.


----------



## Vellinious

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *End3R*
> 
> This. ASIC scores have been debated to death and the only real conclusion anyone can make from that is, it's completely random. Some cards with high scores suck, some with low ones are awesome, and vice versa.


Because there's a lot more in play than just the GPU..the VRMs, power delivery, how the bios is set up, quality of the overall card....all of them and a couple hundred other things play into how well they'll overclock.


----------



## CaptainZombie

On the Core i'm at 1380 Mhz and the Memory 7.1 Ghz. I had the Core at 1443 and it ran stable for a little bit till my system ended up crashing, so I lowered it a bit. I haven't messed around with the voltages yet to see how much higher I can go.


----------



## hertz9753

Put the memory back to stock setting and try the core OC again.


----------



## hleV

I have the G1 with Samsung memory (69.9% ASIC) but it overclocks like ****. Is it due to CX600 PSU? My airflow is also **** so I keep the side open, collecting dust.

Any specific tips on how should I go about OCing to achieve good results? I'm passing tests (Furmark, Fire Strike) fine with like 1500/8000 but I get freezes or driver crashes while gaming, and that's with +25mV (haven't flashed BIOS).


----------



## End3R

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *hleV*
> 
> I have the G1 with Samsung memory (69.9% ASIC) but it overclocks like ****. Is it due to CX600 PSU? My airflow is also **** so I keep the side open, collecting dust.
> 
> Any specific tips on how should I go about OCing to achieve good results? I'm passing tests (Furmark, Fire Strike) fine with like 1500/8000 but I get freezes or driver crashes while gaming, and that's with +25mV (haven't flashed BIOS).


Just FYI in some cases, removing the side panel actually hurts your cooling since the intake fans can't force the cool air to move where you want it to, also the dust.


----------



## Performer81

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *hleV*
> 
> I have the G1 with Samsung memory (69.9% ASIC) but it overclocks like ****. Is it due to CX600 PSU? My airflow is also **** so I keep the side open, collecting dust.
> 
> Any specific tips on how should I go about OCing to achieve good results? I'm passing tests (Furmark, Fire Strike) fine with like 1500/8000 but I get freezes or driver crashes while gaming, and that's with +25mV (haven't flashed BIOS).


Both core and mem clocks are very high. ANd Furmark/Firestrike are no good stability tests. Firestrike not at all because it throttles from the beginning.


----------



## Hequaqua

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Performer81*
> 
> Both core and mem clocks are very high. ANd Furmark/Firestrike are no good stability tests. Firestrike not at all because it throttles from the beginning.


My OC doesn't throttle at all during Firestrike. I don't think that is a fair statement to make. If it is throttling, there is a reason(Power/Voltage/Temp/OC too high/etc). I can run it at my everyday OC of 1506/8000 or 1560/8200, and have no throttling issues.


----------



## Lantian

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Performer81*
> 
> Both core and mem clocks are very high. ANd Furmark/Firestrike are no good stability tests. Firestrike not at all because it throttles from the beginning.


have no such issues, have yet to see my card throttle down once, I would suggest you look into other factors like power/voltage/temp issues


----------



## hleV

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Performer81*
> 
> Both core and mem clocks are very high. ANd Furmark/Firestrike are no good stability tests. Firestrike not at all because it throttles from the beginning.


Temps are definitely lower with side open, CPU and GPU idle at <30C. CPU (i5-2500 with stock cooler and turbo boost) temps still go high (went up to 82C once during a game) which seems to be the fault of the GPU generating heat (temps were lower with Radeon HD 6870 OC). Anyway, collecting dust seems to be my only choice at the moment, until I get a proper CPU cooler installed.

Anyway I'll keep on attempting to OC the 970 and find out stable limits (with no BIOS flash) and get back here for advise (as I'm sure they'll be low).


----------



## Performer81

SOrry, i meant furmark. It causes unrealistic load and throttles very fast.


----------



## Handrox

Recently bought a MSI GTX 970 Armor 2x OC, the only complaint I have to do this VGA is of its cooling system (Little efficient and noisy compared to the Artic Twin Turbo II that have installed a GTX 680) and the difficulty of find a modified BIOS that works in it bringing any real gain from overclocking, BIOS anyone other than the original just does not work.


----------



## Performer81

Did anybody hear of ways to unlock shaders on the 970 as with Amd cards or is it impossible because they are 100% laser cut.


----------



## patriotaki

What are the temps with an OCed GTX asus strix 970?


----------



## blaze2210

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *patriotaki*
> 
> What are the temps with an OCed GTX asus strix 970?


Depends on the OC, depends on case airflow, depends on fan profile, and depends on power/voltage settings.


----------



## Sangrial

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *patriotaki*
> 
> What are the temps with an OCed GTX asus strix 970?


68 degrees Celsius, max


----------



## kl6mk6

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Handrox*
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Recently bought a MSI GTX 970 Armor 2x OC, the only complaint I have to do this VGA is of its cooling system (Little efficient and noisy compared to the Artic Twin Turbo II that have installed a GTX 680) and the difficulty of find a modified BIOS that works in it bringing any real gain from overclocking, BIOS anyone other than the original just does not work.


Did you ever get a new BIOS to work. It is recommended that you extract your own bios and copy the tables from the bios you wan't into it, It's more likely to succeed. If you are not comfortable doing it yourself try asking Mr-Dark on his Nvidia GTX 900 cards custom bios (upon request ) thread. He made me one to my clock and power specifications to get my SLI working like a champ.


----------



## PimpSkyline

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Performer81*
> 
> Did anybody hear of ways to unlock shaders on the 970 as with Amd cards or is it impossible because they are 100% laser cut.


Bump


----------



## Handrox

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kl6mk6*
> 
> Did you ever get a new BIOS to work. It is recommended that you extract your own bios and copy the tables from the bios you wan't into it, It's more likely to succeed. If you are not comfortable doing it yourself try asking Mr-Dark on his Nvidia GTX 900 cards custom bios (upon request ) thread. He made me one to my clock and power specifications to get my SLI working like a champ.


Thanks for the info. I tried BIOS modified, but the situation does not change anything, the clock limits remain the same. I will check it out on the topic that you mention. Saludos.


----------



## Vellinious

1624 on the core and 2005 on the memory (Elpida..yeah, color me shocked). Lovin this card.


----------



## PimpSkyline

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Vellinious*
> 
> 1624 on the core and 2005 on the memory (Elpida..yeah, color me shocked). Lovin this card.


*Your beating a GTX 98 in Heaven. @ 1250Mhz/7010Mhz That's impressive!*


----------



## Vellinious

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *PimpSkyline*
> 
> *Your beating a GTX 98 in Heaven. @ 1250Mhz/7010Mhz That's impressive!*


Took some doing. = )


----------



## Handrox

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Vellinious*
> 
> 1624 on the core and 2005 on the memory (Elpida..yeah, color me shocked). Lovin this card.



Here it can not as many points, using the BIOS default with limitation to 110% of power limit is tricky to get your score.

+195 GPU
+600 Vram


----------



## Xeno1

My elpida does over 8200 memory 1.262 volts.. What do you get on Valley? And what card t do u have?


----------



## Vellinious

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Xeno1*
> 
> My elpida does over 8200 memory 1.262 volts.. What do you get on Valley? And what card t do u have?


Mine usually won't go above 1998 and stay stable. For whatever reason on the single card runs last night on the High ASIC card, it was letting me push a little past 4000...but not a whole lot. I have 970 FTWs.

My Valley score on a single card is 3035 and my SLI score is 5555.


----------



## Xeno1

I cant understand how I am higher than you on Heaven and lower on Valley


----------



## Vellinious

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Xeno1*
> 
> I cant understand how I am higher than you on Heaven and lower on Valley


Heaven is kinda odd....when I'm in SLI with both of my cards, in order to score well (3220), I had to back the clock down to 1550.... I might try to back off the clock a bit on the single card, and keep the memory at 2005 and see if it doesn't improve the score a bit. Who knows. lol

I hadn't even thought about it, but...the difference in operating systems, or different drivers can play a part in that too. I'm running Windows 8.1 and the 355.82 drivers.


----------



## Xeno1

I reran Heaven 3 more times. Scores where a good bit lower. No idea why it was high the first run.
Thats at 1548 8412 1.262 power limit 149%. It never gets close to even 110% the issue is it wants more volts. But since I dont really know what is safe and wont degrade the life span of the card, I'm not going any higher.

Also Valley is not stable at 8412, but Heaven is. I have heard that Heaven is often like this, and Valley is the better test of stabilty. Who knows


----------



## Vellinious

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Xeno1*
> 
> I reran Heaven 3 more times. Scores where a good bit lower. No idea why it was high the first run.
> Thats at 1548 8412 1.262 power limit 149%. It never gets close to even 110% the issue is it wants more volts. But since I dont really know what is safe and wont degrade the life span of the card, I'm not going any higher.
> 
> Also Valley is not stable at 8412, but Heaven is. I have heard that Heaven is often like this, and Valley is the better test of stabilty. Who knows


Oh yeah, Valley is a brutal b**ch....it's a much better stability test. I have, thus far, only gotten Valley to run on the single card at 1610 I think, but on Heaven, it'd run 1624, and Firestrike would run 1620.


----------



## Xeno1

Yeah I find that Firestrike throtles me down a bin or 2 on the core whenever it runs. These 970s are bad ass cards, looking forward to Fallout 4


----------



## DeathAngel74

Has anyone here tested new NVidia drivers for SW:Battlefront? 358.50? Lots of kelper owners are complaining about performance losses. Just want to save my hair and nerves, unless Maxwell cards were not affected......


----------



## Handrox

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DeathAngel74*
> 
> Has anyone here tested new NVidia drivers for SW:Battlefront? 358.50? Lots of kelper owners are complaining about performance losses. Just want to save my hair and nerves, unless Maxwell cards were not affected......


here I had the same performance with 358.50 vs 355.98, tenths of frames more or less. But if I compare with older driver (352.84) less against 300 points in 3DMark.


----------



## hleV

A follow up to this:
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *hleV*
> 
> I have the G1 with Samsung memory (69.9% ASIC) but it overclocks like ****. Is it due to CX600 PSU? My airflow is also **** so I keep the side open, collecting dust.
> 
> Any specific tips on how should I go about OCing to achieve good results? I'm passing tests (Furmark, Fire Strike) fine with like 1500/8000 but I get freezes or driver crashes while gaming, and that's with +25mV (haven't flashed BIOS).


Got driver crash with this:

Voltage: +87mV (+25mV actually)
Power: 112%
Core: +96 (1500)
Mem: +350 (7710)

The crash happened playing DayZ for a few hours, which very rarely utilizes all the GPU power.
Max GPU temp: 60C
Max power draw: 75%

Can my G1 simply not handle 1500 core with +25mV? Or is my memory really bad even though it's Samsung?


----------



## DeathAngel74

maybe more voltage???? can make it more stablez


----------



## Vellinious

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *hleV*
> 
> A follow up to this:
> Got driver crash with this:
> 
> Voltage: +87mV (+25mV actually)
> Power: 112%
> Core: +96 (1500)
> Mem: +350 (7710)
> 
> The crash happened playing DayZ for a few hours, which very rarely utilizes all the GPU power.
> Max GPU temp: 60C
> Max power draw: 75%
> 
> Can my G1 simply not handle 1500 core with +25mV? Or is my memory really bad even though it's Samsung?


What voltage is it actually running with the +25mv (1.256? 1.262?)? WIth the low ASIC quality, that may just be on the very edge of what the card can handle.

Easy solution to that would be to flash the bios to a modded bios to allow for more voltage....


----------



## hleV

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Vellinious*
> 
> What voltage is it actually running with the +25mv (1.256? 1.262?)? WIth the low ASIC quality, that may just be on the very edge of what the card can handle.
> 
> Easy solution to that would be to flash the bios to a modded bios to allow for more voltage....


The max voltage the card goes up to is 1.250. I would consider flashing the BIOS, but what is the max voltage that does not decrease the lifespan of the card?


----------



## DeathAngel74

1.256-1312.5v


----------



## Vellinious

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *hleV*
> 
> The max voltage the card goes up to is 1.250. I would consider flashing the BIOS, but what is the max voltage that does not decrease the lifespan of the card?


I've heard it said that Maxwell can handle 1.3v without hurting anything. Personally, I wouldn't use 1.312 for daily clocks, because of that, but...that's really up to you. I run mine at 1.275v every day.


----------



## blaze2210

I think that unless you have your card set to _constantly_ use a higher voltage, you should be fine. Allowing the card to downclock and lower the voltages in idle should help with the life of the card.


----------



## ReXtN

Hey Guys!
Im having a problem that you might be able to help me with









I have a 970 Strix, and by enabling the ORE(overclocking range enhancement) i should be able to give the card more volt, right?
When i enable the ORE, the slider still only goes to +38Mv resulting in only1.212v..

I have the latest 2.8.3.0 version..


----------



## Mr-Dark

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *hleV*
> 
> A follow up to this:
> Got driver crash with this:
> 
> Voltage: +87mV (+25mV actually)
> Power: 112%
> Core: +96 (1500)
> Mem: +350 (7710)
> 
> The crash happened playing DayZ for a few hours, which very rarely utilizes all the GPU power.
> Max GPU temp: 60C
> Max power draw: 75%
> 
> Can my G1 simply not handle 1500 core with +25mV? Or is my memory really bad even though it's Samsung?


My advice to you drop the memory clock to the stock and test again if you crash then drop the core to the stock and oc the memory only in that way you can know which one your problem..

also 69% ASIC isn't low at all ... with good bios you can rock 1530mhz at least...
Quote:


> Hey Guys!
> Im having a problem that you might be able to help me with smile.gif
> 
> I have a 970 Strix, and by enabling the ORE(overclocking range enhancement) i should be able to give the card more volt, right?
> When i enable the ORE, the slider still only goes to +38Mv resulting in only1.212v..
> 
> I have the latest 2.8.3.0 version


hello there

the card you have is voltage locked to 1.21v from the VRM...


----------



## ReXtN

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mr-Dark*
> 
> My advice to you drop the memory clock to the stock and test again if you crash then drop the core to the stock and oc the memory only in that way you can know which one your problem..
> 
> also 69% ASIC isn't low at all ... with good bios you can rock 1530mhz at least...
> hello there
> 
> the card you have is voltage locked to 1.21v from the VRM...


Thnx for the fast reply









Are you sure about that? After what i know the 970 Strix is able to overvolt over 1.212V, but only when using Asus GPU Tweak.. I think the limit is 1.256V or something..
I think i had it running on 1.256v through GPU Tweak for about 7 months ago. I cross checked with GPU-Z while benchmarking.


----------



## ReXtN

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ReXtN*
> 
> Thnx for the fast reply
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Are you sure about that? After what i know the 970 Strix is able to overvolt over 1.212V, but only when using Asus GPU Tweak.. I think the limit is 1.256V or something..
> I think i had it running on 1.256v through GPU Tweak for about 7 months ago. I cross checked with GPU-Z while benchmarking.


I found this again now










But i can't seem to get GPU Tweak to unlock more than 1.212v.. :/


----------



## hleV

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mr-Dark*
> 
> My advice to you drop the memory clock to the stock and test again if you crash then drop the core to the stock and oc the memory only in that way you can know which one your problem..
> 
> also 69% ASIC isn't low at all ... with good bios you can rock 1530mhz at least...
> hello there


Alright core clock seems to be the issue, as the driver crashed with 1500 core and default mem (7010). Furthermore I don't seem to be experiencing any issues with 8000 mem and +0 core (1405 due to +25mV voltage). Now to figure out max stable core clock... I'll get back later.


----------



## Mr-Dark

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ReXtN*
> 
> Thnx for the fast reply
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Are you sure about that? After what i know the 970 Strix is able to overvolt over 1.212V, but only when using Asus GPU Tweak.. I think the limit is 1.256V or something..
> I think i had it running on 1.256v through GPU Tweak for about 7 months ago. I cross checked with GPU-Z while benchmarking.


I remember there is a utility to overvolt the Strix card but you need to keep it open all the time + its not working anymore with the latest driver from long time








Quote:


> Alright core clock seems to be the issue, as the driver crashed with 1500 core and default mem (7010). Furthermore I don't seem to be experiencing any issues with 8000 mem and +0 core (1405 due to +25mV voltage). Now to figure out max stable core clock... I'll get back later.


A custom bios will fix your problem you should have no problem @ 1530/8000 with 69% ASIC

check my Sig for custom bios


----------



## BrjSan

Hey guys,

i thought may be i can get some help here.

Can the Gaming G1 970 give me 60 fps in BF4 with High/Ultra with two monitors (one 1440p and one 1080) .

Am planning to get one new released 1440p Gsync monitor.

peace


----------



## zorvalth

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *zorvalth*
> 
> Finaly! Found the right painting method and looks way better even then the anodized i tried.
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And compared with the old painting.


Finally


----------



## Hequaqua

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *zorvalth*
> 
> Finally


OK OK...how much is that going to set me back? lol

Really, would love one for my MSI 970.


----------



## Hequaqua

Just played a quick round on Starwars Battlefront.....looks amazing.

I made this on Auto graphic settings. In the co-op on Ultra I was getting about 90 fps with no v-sync.


----------



## doza

for those who wana do some strix voltage changing, dont use asus tool as it's buggy and can overvolt your card pass 1.3v even if u use only a bit voltage increasement and somethimes it wont overevolt a card a bit!

use afterburner and add this at the bottom to two files that are located in profiles folder (afterburner file)

[Settings]
VDDC_Generic_Detection = 0
VDDC_CHL8318_Detection = 74h
VDDC_CHL8318_Type = 1

you should get voltage control in afterburner and it is gona be stable, but you are not gona get nothing from voltage control as strix is
gimped by one 8pin power so only thing u can do is mess with bios and add tdp to 225w and oc max u can and hope to get 1500mhz stable and that is it !


----------



## Cannonkill

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *BrjSan*
> 
> Hey guys,
> 
> i thought may be i can get some help here.
> 
> Can the Gaming G1 970 give me 60 fps in BF4 with High/Ultra with two monitors (one 1440p and one 1080) .
> 
> Am planning to get one new released 1440p Gsync monitor.
> 
> peace


well first off how do u play on 2 montors but if you only use the 1440p one u should be able to do 60fps from one 970


----------



## volkantekcan

gtx 970 g1 and samsung 4k uhd tv ue65hu7500 (2014 model i think , better than 9500 series 2013 model because they are 30hz with 3840p and 4096p is not possible with 2013 models) with qx6700 (fsb overclocked to 333 multiplier x9 ) and 4gb kingston ram (800mhz)

Don't buy amd r9 390x , r9 290, r9 fury x , r9 fury x2 or r9 290x which lacks hdmi 2.0 if you have a samsung uhd tv. please watch movies with usb hdd , you sipmly will get a poor quality and lag with hdmi for movies. games have no problem. movies which are 3840p are also ok from hdmi. you will see tearing on screen when watching same movie than usb hdd.

i have qx6700 xtreme 2.66 clocked at 3009.61 multipliear x9 bus 334.40 1337.75 cheap cpu water cooling p5kpl-am
gigabyte gtx 970 g1 4gb (must have in gtx 970 family large perfectly cooled and 1400 hz no problem) 1300/1468 hz overclocked with gigabyte oc guru 2

i have samsung uhd 4k tv 65 inc , custom resolution 2560 1440 60 hz ( with nvidia only comes with 30 hz)
ue65hu7500 . i am very glad i didn't buy amd r9 r390 8gb which doesn't have hdmi 2.0 . i am able to get even 4096p with 60hz (not custom) with this setup. i can select 12 billion colors instead of 8 billion from nvidia settings. i can play fifa 2015 excelent with response level high detail msaa off 2560x1440 lock to 60fps disable windows aero theme and origin in game disabled . i experienced in my previous 7870 xt 2gb card that when i open msaa response of the controller falls down. what i mean is when you press shoot in a penalty it takes 0.5 1 second to respond so you miss the penalty. i am sure my setup with 2006 born qx6700 is one of a kind. i am happy to tell you graphic card can be chopped off with my cpu but does enough. i opened vertical sync from nvdia control panel. it was a recommendation i found online. i made texture to low settings. leave everything to game settings. when the custom resolution kicked 2560x14440 60hz game mode can be selected from tv. game mode is off at 3840x2160 . i could't see any image difference between 3840p and 2560p. frame rate is excelent in 2560p. ( respectfully i found this information online and tried for my self)

4gb kingston ram 2x2gb

i tweaked from nvidia control panel : physx to be gtx 970 card not cpu (made huge difference)
i get 4750 phisics points fire strike ultra

firestrike ultra 2567 no overclock with gtx970 g1 gpu
firestrike extreme 4636 no overclock with gtx970 g1 gpu

i made fifa 15 as high priority task manager and shot down other cpu sucking softwares like qgna
( combatarms )

if you benefited from my case study please say Allah Razı or God Bless. Thank you.


----------



## SkyFred

Hello guys, I own an MSI GTX 970 Gaming for almost a year now, and I recently started to overclock it.
Here's what I achieved :



I run all my games with these overclock settings, I used Valley, Heaven and Firestrike benchmarks several times to be sure about stability, and everything's fine.

The problem is that I don't understand why I haven't had to increase the voltage to get it stable with +180Mhz, I find it totally weird !

So I tried to increase the voltage to push the core clock even more (+185, +190...), but then it wasn't stable anymore and benchmarks started crashing.

I'm quite new to overclocking, so I may have missed/misunderstood something


----------



## BrjSan

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Cannonkill*
> 
> well first off how do u play on 2 montors but if you only use the 1440p one u should be able to do 60fps from one 970


Not sure why not? Am gona play on the 1440p monitor and the other monitor for web or some hardware monitor softwares.


----------



## CaptainZombie

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *hertz9753*
> 
> Put the memory back to stock setting and try the core OC again.


I finally had a chance last night to tinker around with the card and I did what you said, the card locked up again. Should I consider exchanging this card for a different card? I was considering the MSI 970 Gaming LE or the ME edition since it has a backplate since this EVGA card seems to not OC too well.


----------



## hertz9753

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *CaptainZombie*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *hertz9753*
> 
> Put the memory back to stock setting and try the core OC again.
> 
> 
> 
> I finally had a chance last night to tinker around with the card and I did what you said, the card locked up again. Should I consider exchanging this card for a different card? I was considering the MSI 970 Gaming LE or the ME edition since it has a backplate since this EVGA card seems to not OC too well.
Click to expand...



That is the EVGA GTX 980 that have folding 24/7. Some cards are better than others.


----------



## CaptainZombie

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *hertz9753*
> 
> 
> 
> That is the EVGA GTX 980 that have folding 24/7. Some cards are better than others.


Yeah, that is true. You think the MSI could possibly OC better than this EVGA?


----------



## hertz9753

That is not my card but sometimes you have dip deep to OC a GPU.


----------



## DeathAngel74

I modded this and flashed it.

https://www.techpowerup.com/gpudb/b3218/evga-gtx-970-ssc-acx-2-0-best-buy-exclusive.html

https://www.techpowerup.com/vgabios/167471/evga-gtx970-4096-141216.html

I don't think its really the SCC 2.0+ bios. Should have bricked my card, but I got lucky.... W00T!!!!


----------



## zorvalth

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *zorvalth*
> 
> Finally
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


Some photos with the bakcplate mounted on the card:


http://imgur.com/3RjSY


----------



## Hequaqua

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *zorvalth*
> 
> Some photos with the bakcplate mounted on the card:
> 
> 
> http://imgur.com/3RjSY


Love it!!

I want one!!!!


----------



## Hequaqua

I've been looking at my bios, and had a quick question. I've looked through quite a few threads here on OCN, but can't seem to find the answer.

What do the first three sliders in the Voltage tab control?


----------



## kl6mk6

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Hequaqua*
> 
> I've been looking at my bios, and had a quick question. I've looked through quite a few threads here on OCN, but can't seem to find the answer.
> 
> What do the first three sliders in the Voltage tab control?


Here ya go...

"- The voltage for each bin is determined by bin's own voltage slider.
- 1st slider is overall max voltage and must be set to 1312 mV.
- 2nd slider is the one that affects the software slider voltage alteration. Based on how the 2nd slider is set, the software slider can affect max voltage, min voltage or doing nothing at all.
Imho you should just not care about it and set it to 1312-1312 (software slider will be useless but who cares anyway).
- 3rd slider is the bin selector; the only way to get to the last bin is to have the min value of this slider same as max value of CLK 74. Otherwise you should (not sure) get PerfCaps"

-Source


----------



## CaptainZombie

Do you guys think the MSI 970's are the better ocerclockers or does that go to the ASUS Strix? I'm thinking of maybe swapping this EVGA SSC card out.


----------



## Vellinious

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *CaptainZombie*
> 
> Do you guys think the MSI 970's are the better ocerclockers or does that go to the ASUS Strix? I'm thinking of maybe swapping this EVGA SSC card out.


The Strix sucks...it's voltage locked at 1.212. There's nothing wrong with the SSC...NONE of them are going to overclock great without modding the bios anyway. They're all restricted pretty harshly with the stock bios settings and power limits. Going from one card to another isn't going to fix that......


----------



## blaze2210

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *CaptainZombie*
> 
> Do you guys think the MSI 970's are the better ocerclockers or does that go to the ASUS Strix? I'm thinking of maybe swapping this EVGA SSC card out.


Are you familiar with the phrase "the grass is always greener on the other side"? Also, no need to re-hash the Strix conversations - a search of this thread will bring them up for you. The last one was a little under 2 days ago, so it'll be easy to find.








Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Vellinious*
> 
> The Strix sucks...it's voltage locked at 1.212. There's nothing wrong with the SSC...NONE of them are going to overclock great without modding the bios anyway. They're all restricted pretty harshly with the stock bios settings and power limits. Going from one card to another isn't going to fix that......


Does it or does it not play games at high-max settings with good framerates? You keep saying that the card sucks simply because it's not a top overclocking card. That is seriously not the most important aspect of a card. Granted, it's a fun one, but it is by no means the most important measurement of a card's abilities or worth in a system.


----------



## Lantian

Well my MSI is running at 1571mhz/7400mhz, the core can go further just raised the voltage by .29mV a, but not finished with it jet, need some free time to see whats the limit, in general the same gpu with a board that has better power delivery will have the potential for higher overclock, so for me the lack of second power connector on strix was a deal breaker


----------



## Mr-Dark

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *CaptainZombie*
> 
> Do you guys think the MSI 970's are the better ocerclockers or does that go to the ASUS Strix? I'm thinking of maybe swapping this EVGA SSC card out.


why you want to change the SSC ? low ASIC there ?

anyway the best choice

1- G1 Gaming
2- TWF Gaming


----------



## CaptainZombie

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mr-Dark*
> 
> why you want to change the SSC ? low ASIC there ?
> 
> anyway the best choice
> 
> 1- G1 Gaming
> 2- TWF Gaming


The low ASIC score is part of the issue and the other of course is the OC that I am getting is not that great at all.

The G1 would be too long for my case I believe so I'd probably look at the MSI TWF. I see the 100ME is the only one of their 970's that also comes with the backplate.


----------



## DeathAngel74

@Hequaqua ,kl6mk6


Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


----------



## Vellinious

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *blaze2210*
> 
> Are you familiar with the phrase "the grass is always greener on the other side"? Also, no need to re-hash the Strix conversations - a search of this thread will bring them up for you. The last one was a little under 2 days ago, so it'll be easy to find.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Does it or does it not play games at high-max settings with good framerates? You keep saying that the card sucks simply because it's not a top overclocking card. That is seriously not the most important aspect of a card. Granted, it's a fun one, but it is by no means the most important measurement of a card's abilities or worth in a system.


I guess that depends on if you're happy with marginal overclocks, or if you really want to push them..... I'd never use one because they don't overclock as high as other offerings at the same price point....pretty simple.


----------



## blaze2210

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Vellinious*
> 
> I guess that depends on if you're happy with marginal overclocks, or if you really want to push them..... I'd never use one because they don't overclock as high as other offerings at the same price point....pretty simple.


If the framerate gains continued to scale with the overclock, then it would be more important. But seeing as the jump from 1506 to 1557 generally nets you about 1-2 fps, its really not that important for the card to be a champion overclocker.

If your whole purpose of owning a card is overclocking it and benching, then you wouldn't be going after the Strix anyways since you'd ultimately be limited by the single 8-pin connector. So bashing a card for not being good at something it wasn't necessarily built to be good at, doesn't really make sense. The Strix series is more geared towards lower temps and silence.


----------



## Vellinious

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *blaze2210*
> 
> If the framerate gains continued to scale with the overclock, then it would be more important. But seeing as the jump from 1506 to 1557 generally nets you about 1-2 fps, its really not that important for the card to be a champion overclocker.
> 
> If your whole purpose of owning a card is overclocking it and benching, then you wouldn't be going after the Strix anyways since you'd ultimately be limited by the single 8-pin connector. So bashing a card for not being good at something it wasn't necessarily built to be good at, doesn't really make sense. The Strix series is more geared towards lower temps and silence.


Yeah...maybe. But I guess I envision the guys in an overclocking forums are looking for a little bit more than "plug and play". /shrug Maybe I'm wrong.

But...1 to 2 fps? Yeah, not so sure about that. The one on the right, is with the stock bios and at 1518 on the core. The one on the right is with a custom bios and at 1620 on the core. They still scale pretty good above 1500..... I'll take 10 extra fps any day.


----------



## DeathAngel74

Vellinious,
Do you mind posting your stock bios, please. I think I might have flash the scc 2.0+ bios last night....vodka and tequila = flashing s**t you shouldn't


----------



## iARDAs

Any 4K players out there with a 970SLI???

Any regrets?


----------



## blaze2210

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Vellinious*
> 
> Yeah...maybe. But I guess I envision the guys in an overclocking forums are looking for a little bit more than "plug and play". /shrug Maybe I'm wrong.
> 
> But...1 to 2 fps? Yeah, not so sure about that. The one on the right, is with the stock bios and at 1518 on the core. The one on the right is with a custom bios and at 1620 on the core. They still scale pretty good above 1500..... I'll take 10 extra fps any day.
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


Have you missed the various threads of this forum that are all about people *under*clocking their cards? The Strix is by no means ever going to be a _top_ overclocking card, which is BLATANTLY apparent by the presence of a single 8-pin power connector - this is something that any serious overclocker would have already considered. We all can agree that if you want to have more power to play with, you need to have the ability to deliver that power to the card.So like I said, bashing the card for not doing something it wasn't even really built to do, is pointless. It's like being upset that the brand new Ford Focus isn't breaking land-speed records straight off the lot.

In terms of the amount of power that _can_ be potentially be delivered:
Just PCI-E slot power (lowest amount) < 1x 6-pin < 1x 8-pin < 2x 6-pin < 2x 8-pin (highest amount)

Please don't take this the wrong way, but I'll probably have an easier time believing what you're saying when the screenshots show the correct information. I'm seeing the difference in the scores, but there's no part that shows the frequencies that you're saying the benches were run at. So for the sake of this discussion right here, that screenshot is fairly irrelevant.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DeathAngel74*
> 
> Vellinious,
> Do you mind posting your stock bios, please. I think I might have flash the scc 2.0+ bios last night....vodka and tequila = flashing s**t you shouldn't


Here's the stock one - SSC ACX 2.0 non-"+" model.









GM204.zip 136k .zip file


----------



## DeathAngel74

mahalo braddah


----------



## Vellinious

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *blaze2210*
> 
> Have you missed the various threads of this forum that are all about people *under*clocking their cards? The Strix is by no means ever going to be a _top_ overclocking card, which is BLATANTLY apparent by the presence of a single 8-pin power connector - this is something that any serious overclocker would have already considered. We all can agree that if you want to have more power to play with, you need to have the ability to deliver that power to the card.So like I said, bashing the card for not doing something it wasn't even really built to do, is pointless. It's like being upset that the brand new Ford Focus isn't breaking land-speed records straight off the lot.
> 
> In terms of the amount of power that _can_ be potentially be delivered:
> Just PCI-E slot power (lowest amount) < 1x 6-pin < 1x 8-pin < 2x 6-pin < 2x 8-pin (highest amount)
> 
> Please don't take this the wrong way, but I'll probably have an easier time believing what you're saying when the screenshots show the correct information. I'm seeing the difference in the scores, but there's no part that shows the frequencies that you're saying the benches were run at. So for the sake of this discussion right here, that screenshot is fairly irrelevant.
> Here's the stock one - SSC ACX 2.0 non-"+" model.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> GM204.zip 136k .zip file


Yeah, Firestrike hardly ever reads the clocks right. Like this SLI run. This is with the cores set at 1607. Firestrike is showing the core clocks at 1366....there's not a pair of 970s in this world that's going to pull those graphics scores at 1366....

http://www.3dmark.com/fs/5963608


----------



## blaze2210

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Vellinious*
> 
> Yeah, Firestrike hardly ever reads the clocks right. Like this SLI run. This is with the cores set at 1607. Firestrike is showing the core clocks at 1366....there's not a pair of 970s in this world that's going to pull those graphics scores at 1366....
> 
> http://www.3dmark.com/fs/5963608
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


Yeah, Firestrike has a bunch of weird little quirks. I always get the Time Incorrect error, since I can't bear to watch the demo videos.







What I'm saying is that there's definitely a point of diminishing returns when you pass 1500mhz.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DeathAngel74*
> 
> mahalo braddah


No worries! I have it saved in multiple locations - just in case....


----------



## Vellinious

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *blaze2210*
> 
> Yeah, Firestrike has a bunch of weird little quirks. I always get the Time Incorrect error, since I can't bear to watch the demo videos.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> What I'm saying is that there's definitely a point of diminishing returns when you pass 1500mhz.


Well, yeah...Maxwell doesn't scale well past 1.262 or 1.268v...there are always diminishing returns. I just like overclocking, and find cards that can't do it as...well...worthless. I guess I just assume everyone should overclock. /shrug

Found the screenshot for the 12k Firestrike run. It was hiding in imgur. Still looking for the baseline screenie.


----------



## kl6mk6

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *iARDAs*
> 
> Any 4K players out there with a 970SLI???
> 
> Any regrets?


I ran Dragon Age Inquisition in 4k with most settings on ultra. Worked really well. The issue for me was the fact that It would only run 30fps. I'm using a TV so I have to use vsync. I prefer 60fps, so ive been playing Witcher 3 in 1080 with all settings maxed and the cards don't even break a sweat. I have em overclocked and water-cooled (numbers in sig.) That being said, If your getting tem new I would suggest thinking of getting a 980Ti as an alternative. Same-ish price/performance, and don't have to deal with SLI power and new game issues.


----------



## iARDAs

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kl6mk6*
> 
> I ran Dragon Age Inquisition in 4k with most settings on ultra. Worked really well. The issue for me was the fact that It would only run 30fps. I'm using a TV so I have to use vsync. I prefer 60fps, so ive been playing Witcher 3 in 1080 with all settings maxed and the cards don't even break a sweat. I have em overclocked and water-cooled (numbers in sig.) That being said, If your getting tem new I would suggest thinking of getting a 980Ti as an alternative. Same-ish price/performance, and don't have to deal with SLI power and new game issues.


I already have a single 970... Getting another and SLI will be cost friendly compared to selling 970 and get a 980ti. HOWEVER, more heat, more power consumption SLI issues and possible Vram bottleneck might make me regret my decision. So undecided.


----------



## Hequaqua

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DeathAngel74*
> 
> @Hequaqua ,kl6mk6
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


If I use those settings that will make my boost at 1506/8000 1.312v, right?


----------



## DeathAngel74

@Hequaqua,
here's the full bios. check that out.









EVGA.GTX970.4096.141216.mod.zip 136k .zip file



Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


----------



## Hequaqua

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DeathAngel74*
> 
> @Hequaqua,
> here's the full bios. check that out.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> EVGA.GTX970.4096.141216.mod.zip 136k .zip file
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


I don't need that much voltage to get to 1506 or 1531. I can hit 1560 at 1.225. I just want to be able to add some voltage through AB. I would like to be able to push the core to 1560+ and only add 25mv....to take it 1.250v.


----------



## Vellinious

If it'll allow that much voltage. A lot of the EVGA cards are locked at the VRM at 1.275v...the SSC+ and FTW+ may be different though.


----------



## DeathAngel74

If you move the max value of the second slider, you should be to accomplish your goal.


----------



## blaze2210

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Vellinious*
> 
> If it'll allow that much voltage. *A lot of the EVGA cards are locked at the VRM at 1.275v...the SSC+ and FTW+ may be different though.*


I have to respectfully disagree on that, software just doesn't report anything over 1.275v - I've had 3 EVGA 970 SSC cards so far, including my current one.

This thread has some members who were testing this.


----------



## Hequaqua

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DeathAngel74*
> 
> If you move the max value of the second slider, you should be to accomplish your goal.
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!




This is what I have them set at.

No added voltage at all in AB.


----------



## DeathAngel74

try the 3rd slider at 1.275-1.275 as well


----------



## Moparman

I don't know the last time I turned on my pc with my 970s in it. Seeing this thread makes me think I'm going hook it up and give the old girl a go one last time before pulling it apart.
last time i ran it i was at 1602 core on all 3 cards and like 200 over on the mem or something. All air cooled.


----------



## Vellinious

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *blaze2210*
> 
> I have to respectfully disagree on that, software just doesn't report anything over 1.275v - I've had 3 EVGA 970 SSC cards so far, including my current one.
> 
> This thread has some members who were testing this.


The FTW won't go over 1.275v. No increases in temps, no increases in core stability, no power draw increase...absolutely nothing changes when I bump it to 1.282, 1.286 or 1.312. And since the SSC is almost the exact same card (are the exact same card, with different factory clocks), I'd wager they have the same issue. It's possible that they allow more voltage than the FTW, but....I really kinda doubt it, as they're lower on the EVGA "depth chart". /shrug

Now with the FTW+ and the SSC+ since they have the higher power limits......who knows.


----------



## Hequaqua

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DeathAngel74*
> 
> try the 3rd slider at 1.275-1.275 as well


Tried that...both at 1.275. Tried it at 1.225-1.275v. AB adds nothing.


----------



## blaze2210

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Vellinious*
> 
> The FTW won't go over 1.275v. No increases in temps, no increases in core stability, no power draw increase...absolutely nothing changes when I bump it to 1.282, 1.286 or 1.312. And since the SSC is almost the exact same card (are the exact same card, with different factory clocks), I'd wager they have the same issue. It's possible that they allow more voltage than the FTW, but....I really kinda doubt it, as they're lower on the EVGA "depth chart". /shrug
> 
> Now with the FTW+ and the SSC+ since they have the higher power limits......who knows.


I'm telling you how it is for the SSC, you don't have to wager on it anymore. I've had 3 of them, and required setting the voltage higher than 1.275 (in the BIOS) in order to gain stability in higher clocks. I'm sure DeathAngel can confirm this as well.









For my 2 previous 970s, they needed 1.312v set in the BIOS in order for them to be rock-solid at 1519mhz. My current card does 1531mhz with 1.282v set in the BIOS, anything less and its unstable. I don't even mess with the voltage controls in AB, the slider doesn't seem to work.


----------



## Vellinious

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *blaze2210*
> 
> I'm telling you how it is for the SSC, you don't have to wager on it anymore. I've had 3 of them, and required setting the voltage higher than 1.275 (in the BIOS) in order to gain stability in higher clocks. I'm sure DeathAngel can confirm this as well.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> For my 2 previous 970s, they needed 1.312v set in the BIOS in order for them to be rock-solid at 1519mhz. My current card does 1531mhz with 1.282v set in the BIOS, anything less and its unstable. I don't even mess with the voltage controls in AB, the slider doesn't seem to work.


Yeah, I don't do anything with the slider at all. I wonder why EVGA left the SSC open to run that much voltage, but then gimped the FTW.....I find that odd. Hmm


----------



## Vellinious

I just ran a series of Firestrike Ultra, graphics test 1 and 2 with 1531 @ 1.275v and 1590 @ 1.275v, then a set with the bios set to 1.312v at the same clocks. I did increase the power limits a little bit on the 1.312v bios, as I did hit a PWR perf cap reason with the power limit slider at 100% on the 1.275v bios. (I'll correct that when I flash back).

This is after 1590 @ 1.275v



This is after 1590 @ 1.312v


----------



## blaze2210

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Vellinious*
> 
> Yeah, I don't do anything with the slider at all. I wonder why EVGA left the SSC open to run that much voltage, but then gimped the FTW.....I find that odd. Hmm


Maybe it's the same thing with the FTW, who knows.... Until someone pulls out a multimeter and actually checks, we won't know for sure. If I had access to a multimeter, or the cash to get one, I'd check it out.


----------



## Vellinious

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *blaze2210*
> 
> Maybe it's the same thing with the FTW, who knows.... Until someone pulls out a multimeter and actually checks, we won't know for sure. If I had access to a multimeter, or the cash to get one, I'd check it out.


Well, with no increase in temps with an extra almost 40mv, no extra stability and no increase in anything else, I have to believe that it's locked down... I can run heaven at 1624 with the old bios, and after several attempts at 1625, with a crash each time, it did a run at 1624 with no crashes on the new bios. If nothing else...that's pretty damning.

I bought the FTW because it's supposed to be the "top end" EVGA offering.....eh...... Next time I get the X80 Classy.

I do have a multimeter, btw...where would one check it?


----------



## DeathAngel74

I did need 1312.5mv to be stable at any clock, besides stock. ;(. I still think I f'd up and flashed the card last night with the ssc acx 2.0+ bios....LOL! My wife just looked at me shaking her head "Did you brick the card or is it ok?" ..."IDK woman, why did you let me flash the wrong BIOS?"


----------



## DeathAngel74

OK, wth???? New voltage sliders!!!!!
Kudos go to IronAge and Laithan...





Different boost table if you right click and choose "fix invalid clocks"


now to see what the other voltage sliders do!!!!


----------



## blaze2210

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DeathAngel74*
> 
> OK, wth???? New voltage sliders!!!!!
> Kudos go to IronAge and Laithan...
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


What's with running Kepler Bios Tweaker?


----------



## DeathAngel74

http://www.overclock.net/t/1560073/mbt-1-36-and-gm200-bios-voltage-sliders-missing/170


----------



## blaze2210

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DeathAngel74*
> 
> http://www.overclock.net/t/1560073/mbt-1-36-and-gm200-bios-voltage-sliders-missing/170


Just tried that out on mine, new slider is present. Weird! I really wonder what its for....









Nothing changed on my Boost Table when I selected "Fix Invalid Clocks"....Did you have yours changed away from 1531.5 for the max?


----------



## DeathAngel74

here you go bro! I'm tinkering now.....

blaze2210.zip 272k .zip file


one has the old boost table, the other has the "fixed" boost table.
I'm going to keep the stock boost table. There are 7 new sliders in the voltage table as you will see.

The new 4th slider, 3 under p05 and p08 is now available. Also, CLK 77 and CLK 78 are now at the bottom.

I'll post the BIOS once I'm done.


----------



## blaze2210

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DeathAngel74*
> 
> here you go bro! I'm tinkering now.....
> 
> blaze2210.zip 272k .zip file
> 
> 
> one has the old boost table, the other has the "fixed" boost table.
> I'm going to keep the stock boost table. There are 7 new sliders in the voltage table as you will see.
> 
> The new 4th slider, 3 under p05 and p08 is now available. Also, CLK 77 and CLK 78 are now at the bottom.
> 
> I'll post the BIOS once I'm done.


You went through the voltage table in KBT and activated all of the ones that showed a "0", didn't you? I just did the one at the top for mine. There are some fairly drastic changes to your Boost Table, there's a difference of 2-18 mhz between the steps on the 2 tables. That's weird.... Definitely post your findings on these new sliders, I'm not quite adventurous enough at the moment to test them out.


----------



## DeathAngel74

I think I'm done. I need to take a break and think if I should flash this or not! Here's the finished product anyway.

newrom.zip 272k .zip file

I included the old mod without unlocked sliders and the new one with unlocked sliders for comparison's sake.


----------



## Vellinious

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DeathAngel74*
> 
> I think I'm done. I need to take a break and think if I should flash this or not! Here's the finished product anyway.
> 
> EVGA.GTX970.4096.141216.VOLTAGE.UNLOCKED.mod.zip 136k .zip file


Looks pretty similar to what I tried on my FTWs


----------



## DeathAngel74




----------



## Vellinious

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DeathAngel74*


That's.....new. I've never seen that. Blank bios file?


----------



## DeathAngel74

its just for reference, kbt 1.26


----------



## blaze2210

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DeathAngel74*
> 
> I think I'm done. I need to take a break and think if I should flash this or not! Here's the finished product anyway.
> 
> EVGA.GTX970.4096.141216.VOLTAGE.UNLOCKED.mod.zip 136k .zip file


I'm checking it out now, and it looks pretty good. I did make a couple of tweaks, the usual for me: re-enable Boost, and default fan settings. Sorry, but I like my fan curve. Also, I dropped the voltage a little, since my card seems to be liking the lower volts so far.









DeathAngelVoltUnlocked-mod.zip 136k .zip file


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Vellinious*
> 
> Looks pretty similar to what I tried on my FTWs


Did you check out all of the extra voltage sliders? New stuff to tinker with....


----------



## DeathAngel74

I just flashed it. No sparks , flames, or melting wires.


----------



## DeathAngel74

blaze2210, I forgot to change CLK78. here's he newest one for you.

DeathAngelVoltUnlocked-mod2.zip 136k .zip file


----------



## blaze2210

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DeathAngel74*
> 
> blaze2210, I forgot to change CLK78. here's he newest one for you.
> 
> DeathAngelVoltUnlocked-mod2.zip 136k .zip file


It was set to 706.3 - 781.3, which is pretty much what voltage those speeds are using earlier on in the voltage table. You think the 540mhz would need that little extra in the min/max (743.8mV - 825.0mV)?

Update: The BIOS with 1293mV set made it through the 1080p Catzilla test, but hit a driver crash in Heaven (Extreme settings, but with 1920x1080 for the resolution). So it looks like I'll be giving the volts a bump and retesting.


----------



## DeathAngel74

I dunno, it was just for good measure, lol.


----------



## blaze2210

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DeathAngel74*
> 
> I dunno, it was just for good measure, lol.


I was just curious. So with the bump to 1300mV, I didn't get a full-blown driver crash, but the screen went black for a couple of seconds before coming back on and continuing the bench. I stopped it shortly after though. So I'll bump it up another notch to 1306mV and retest.


----------



## DeathAngel74

I just a little SW BF Beta. It was fun. Ultra settings @ 1080p. also? have tried boost off during benches? I am using win7 x64 and 358.50 quadro drivers. thanks for testing bro. the new bios works well in-game at 1531.5/8002mhz


----------



## Vellinious

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *blaze2210*
> 
> It was set to 706.3 - 781.3, which is pretty much what voltage those speeds are using earlier on in the voltage table. You think the 540mhz would need that little extra in the min/max (743.8mV - 825.0mV)?
> 
> Update: The BIOS with 1293mV set made it through the 1080p Catzilla test, but hit a driver crash in Heaven (Extreme settings, but with 1920x1080 for the resolution). So it looks like I'll be giving the volts a bump and retesting.


What clock speeds are you getting with those voltage settings?


----------



## DeathAngel74

I've tried anything between 1506.5-1620.5/8002Mhz. 1633/8002mhz= hard crash and having to reset the pc using the button on the front.


----------



## blaze2210

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Vellinious*
> 
> What clock speeds are you getting with those voltage settings?


Currently, the BIOS is set to 1531/8002.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DeathAngel74*
> 
> I just a little SW BF Beta. It was fun. Ultra settings @ 1080p. also? have tried boost off during benches? I am using win7 x64 and 358.50 quadro drivers. thanks for testing bro. the new bios works well in-game at 1531.5/8002mhz


After bumping the voltage to 1306mV, I made it through Heaven with no black screens or driver crashes.









Ignore the 27fps, I hit F9 as soon as the video started appearing on the screen.


I flashed the NoBoost version (stock fans, of course), and I'll be testing that shortly.

UPDATE: Hit a driver crash in Heaven, during the night scene crossing the bridge. Damn!


----------



## DeathAngel74

Damned Best Buy and their voltage/power hungry exclusive edition gtx 970's.....


----------



## blaze2210

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DeathAngel74*
> 
> Damned Best Buy and their voltage/power hungry exclusive edition gtx 970's.....


Seriously....It's like a Special Edition GTX 970 without the Power Savings....hehehe....


----------



## DeathAngel74

I just remembered, the sliders between CLK 74 and CLK 77 used to read 1.200v-1.200v. that didn't make sense since everything was already above 1.2v


----------



## blaze2210

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DeathAngel74*
> 
> I just remembered, the sliders between CLK 74 and CLK 77 used to read 1.200v-1.200v. that didn't make sense since everything was already above 1.2v


Maybe that's supposed to be some other clock step? I'm not sure which one it would be though, since all of the others are accounted for and labelled.

So I decided to mess with the BIOS, and throw a semi-random lower voltage at it. So I put in 1275mV for the max, and it passed Heaven and Catzilla. I even threw +26 on the core and boosted my Catzilla score a bit. This particular card seems to need more power than volts. I bumped the Power Limit a little to stop the Pwr perfcaps, but they still happen here and there unless I apply the 106% (317w) in AB.

Here's a copy if you want to check it out:

DeathAngelVoltUnlocked-mod2.lowervolt.zip 136k .zip file


----------



## DeathAngel74

blaze,
This is the completely "stock" voltage unlocked rom. The checksum is 17 - [17].

EVGA.GTX970.4096.141216.VOLTAGE.UNLOCKED.STOCK.zip 136k .zip file


----------



## blaze2210

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DeathAngel74*
> 
> blaze,
> This is the completely "stock" voltage unlocked rom. The checksum is 17 - [17].
> 
> EVGA.GTX970.4096.141216.VOLTAGE.UNLOCKED.STOCK.zip 136k .zip file


That one's strange, there's suddenly 2 entries with "Fixed Voltage" checkboxes.


----------



## DeathAngel74

I'll fix it, LOL!


----------



## blaze2210

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DeathAngel74*
> 
> I'll fix it, LOL!


It looks like they both have the same amount of sliders, but this newer BIOS has the checkboxes, and the one I most recently posted doesn't. What all did you change for that new one? I'm curious what brought on that change.


----------



## DeathAngel74

I was trying to make it as close to stock as possible. I set them exactly stock and that locked them again. Fixed now though

EVGA.GTX970.4096.141216.VOLTAGE.UNLOCKED.STOCK.zip 136k .zip file


I completely forgot about unlocking voltage sliders with kbt 1.27. I used to do it with my pny gtx 750 and evga gtx 750 ti.


----------



## Lantian

Hey does anybody know if there are any backplates for msi 970 that are made from metal? All that I have found so far are made of plastic or plexi, kind of was hoping to add a bit of cooling for the back side of the card/ram aswell


----------



## Hequaqua

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Lantian*
> 
> Hey does anybody know if there are any backplates for msi 970 that are made from metal? All that I have found so far are made of plastic or plexi, kind of was hoping to add a bit of cooling for the back side of the card/ram aswell


This guy had one custom made.

http://www.overclock.net/t/1514085/official-nvidia-gtx-970-owners-club/18890#post_24487059

I am hoping that he will hook me up with one. I've asked about it, but he hasn't posted anymore.


----------



## Mr-Dark

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *blaze2210*
> 
> It looks like they both have the same amount of sliders, but this newer BIOS has the checkboxes, and the one I most recently posted doesn't. What all did you change for that new one? I'm curious what brought on that change.


dude why all this fight with such a nice card ?

you just need to a bios with boost off and 1400mhz base clock & higher TDP & stock voltage table and just start pushing the clock farther.. once you find the sweet spot for the card mod-fie the bios again and lock the voltage to the value your card stable at









this the best way to push any card to the limit


----------



## DeathAngel74

sir, we are not fighting, he was testing a bios for me, since we have the same card. you completely missed the party. I figured out how to unlock 7 new voltage sliders, after reading about it in another thread.

@ blaze2210,
have any new voltage options opened up in afterburner, besides core voltage? memory voltage or aux voltage? just curious, since I've following Laithan's thread, after the unlock was discovered.


----------



## Vellinious

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DeathAngel74*
> 
> sir, we are not fighting, he was testing a bios for me, since we have the same card. you completely missed the party. I figured out how to unlock 7 new voltage sliders, after reading about it in another thread.
> 
> @ blaze2210,
> have any new voltage options opened up in afterburner, like memory voltage or aux voltage. just curious, saw it in Laithan's thread.


What do these "new sliders" do, exactly?


----------



## blaze2210

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DeathAngel74*
> 
> sir, we are not fighting, he was testing a bios for me, since we have the same card. you completely missed the party. I figured out how to unlock 7 new voltage sliders, after reading about it in another thread.
> 
> @ blaze2210,
> have any new voltage options opened up in afterburner, like memory voltage or aux voltage. just curious, saw it in Laithan's thread.


Nothing new showed up in AB, still the same old sliders.



This conversation looks like an argument? That's pretty funny....


----------



## DeathAngel74

Any new options in AB settings, interesting how it showed up for the G1's....


----------



## DeathAngel74

@ Vellinious,
TBH, not really. We are following the other threads. Blaze and I have the same card, so its easy to tinker and perfect the bios. I can unlock your stock bios if you want to test things out. Just let me know. I tested out a few games and watched a movie after flashing the unlocked bios. I didn't notice any instability or artifacts. Temp stayed about the same 50*C-56*C under load.


----------



## Drowning witch

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Vellinious*
> 
> Yeah...maybe. But I guess I envision the guys in an overclocking forums are looking for a little bit more than "plug and play". /shrug Maybe I'm wrong.
> 
> But...1 to 2 fps? Yeah, not so sure about that. The one on the right, is with the stock bios and at 1518 on the core. The one on the right is with a custom bios and at 1620 on the core. They still scale pretty good above 1500..... I'll take 10 extra fps any day.


this is a benchmark, not a game though.

in actual games, you will not be seeing 10 fps with 1518 vs 1620, unless it's a really old game where you already are nearing 200 fps. 3-4 fps is what you will get.


----------



## Mr-Dark

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DeathAngel74*
> 
> sir, we are not fighting, he was testing a bios for me, since we have the same card. you completely missed the party. I figured out how to unlock 7 new voltage sliders, after reading about it in another thread.
> 
> @ blaze2210,
> have any new voltage options opened up in afterburner, besides core voltage? memory voltage or aux voltage? just curious, since I've following Laithan's thread, after the unlock was discovered.


Memory voltage ? what is the point from unlock memory voltage control since your card stable @8Ghz memory!









anyway interesting on that..the highest memory oc for me is 7700mhz not more


----------



## Vellinious

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DeathAngel74*
> 
> @ Vellinious,
> TBH, not really. We are following the other threads. Blaze and I have the same card, so its easy to tinker and perfect the bios. I can unlock your stock bios if you want to test things out. Just let me know. I tested out a few games and watched a movie after flashing the unlocked bios. I didn't notice any instability or artifacts. Temp stayed about the same 50*C-56*C under load.


Unless it somehow magically removes the voltage restriction at the VRM on my FTW, I don't see a reason to do it.


----------



## Lantian

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Hequaqua*
> 
> This guy had one custom made.
> 
> http://www.overclock.net/t/1514085/official-nvidia-gtx-970-owners-club/18890#post_24487059
> 
> I am hoping that he will hook me up with one. I've asked about it, but he hasn't posted anymore.


that looks sweet, thx


----------



## DeathAngel74

it looks really nice!


----------



## DeathAngel74

@blaze2210, check this out
I was getting really bad throttling with the new bios during SW:BF BETA. It was really bad, 1389-1392.5Mhz were the worst clock speeds. Look what I had to do to fix it. The graph is about 30 minutes of gameplay. No more throttling due to voltage or power.

475.5Wx70.5% Power Consumption=335.2275W @1440p


----------



## blaze2210

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DeathAngel74*
> 
> @blaze2210, check this out
> I was getting really bad throttling with the new bios during SW:BF BETA. It was really bad, 1389-1392.5Mhz were the worst clock speeds. Look what I had to do to fix it. The graph is about 30 minutes of gameplay. No more throttling due to voltage or power.
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 475.5Wx70.5% Power Consumption=335.2275W @1440p


Thank you SO much for confirming that I can do that!!























I was tinkering with the Boost Table last night, and hit a point where I needed more power. I upped the Boost Table, and went through and also re-aligned the Voltage Table to match - nothing crazy yet, just increased to 1544. I'm about to test it out and see if these changes help out.

Here's what I'm working on:

UnlockedVolts.MorePower-1544.zip 136k .zip file


----------



## DeathAngel74

No problem! Looks good! Here's the finished project....

EVGA.GTX970.4096.141216.Voltage.Unlocked.Extreme.Power.Mod.zip 136k .zip file


----------



## blaze2210

I feel like our file names are starting to get a little out of hand. Not like I really care, I just copy and paste the name anyways, its just something I noticed.









So I had to give the Power Limit another little boost in AB to stop the PWR perfcap in Catzilla, but it was only 102%, so nothing major. Jeez, my card loves power.


----------



## DeathAngel74

HAHAHA! Scene releases of VGA BIOS...








EVGA.GTX970.4096.141216-1531Mhz_475W_1312.5mV-DeathAngel74.rom


----------



## Vellinious

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *blaze2210*
> 
> I feel like our file names are starting to get a little out of hand. Not like I really care, I just copy and paste the name anyways, its just something I noticed.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> So I had to give the Power Limit another little boost in AB to stop the PWR perfcap in Catzilla, but it was only 102%, so nothing major. Jeez, my card loves power.


What kind of clocks are you seeing in catzilla? I'm seeing some pretty high core clocks on that benchmark.


----------



## blaze2210

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Vellinious*
> 
> What kind of clocks are you seeing in catzilla? I'm seeing some pretty high core clocks on that benchmark.


I run at whatever I've set in the BIOS, so currently 1544mhz/8002. What happens with your clock speeds while running Catzilla?


----------



## Vellinious

I can run SLI runs at 1625. I can't do that in any of the other benches. The closest I could get to that previously, was 1607 in Firestrike. I can get that high in single card runs on my high ASIC card in Firestrike, Valley and Heaven, but....I haven't done a single card run in Catzilla yet. I will soon. Knowing that I can do 1625 in SLI, I'm betting I can get above 1630 in Catzilla. Maybe..../shrug


----------



## Benjiw

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Vellinious*
> 
> I can run SLI runs at 1625. I can't do that in any of the other benches. The closest I could get to that previously, was 1607 in Firestrike. I can get that high in single card runs on my high ASIC card....I haven't done a single card run in Catzilla yet, but....will soon. Knowing that I can do 1625 in SLI, I'm betting I can get above 1630 in Catzilla. Maybe..../shrug


Nice to see you on here rather than LTT, that places gives me such a headache!


----------



## DeathAngel74

blaze2210,
PCIE + PSU Rail1 + PSU Rail2 = Max TDP/Power Target
82W+196.75W+196.75=475.5W, according to Zoson's Formula. Theoretically, 200W per 6-pin


----------



## Vellinious

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DeathAngel74*
> 
> blaze2210,
> PCIE + PSU Rail1 + PSU Rail2 = Max TDP/Power Target
> 82W+196.75W+196.75=475.5W, according to Zoson's Formula. Theoretically, 200W per 6-pin


Isn't that a bit much without the extra 2 ground wires? Just a thought....


----------



## blaze2210

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Vellinious*
> 
> Isn't that a bit much without the extra 2 ground wires? Just a thought....


Keep in mind that it's not actually getting the 475w, but the capability is there in AB to set it. It's a maximum value, which results in being able to set a Power Limit of up to 150% (based on 317w being 100%).
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DeathAngel74*
> 
> HAHAHA! Scene releases of VGA BIOS...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> EVGA.GTX970.4096.141216-1531Mhz_475W_1312.5mV-DeathAngel74.rom


We're not too far off from that. Once I started putting my name in them, I started thinking about the size of the names.








Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DeathAngel74*
> 
> blaze2210,
> PCIE + PSU Rail1 + PSU Rail2 = Max TDP/Power Target
> 82W+196.75W+196.75=475.5W, according to Zoson's Formula. Theoretically, 200W per 6-pin


Sweet! Always good to have the equations on-hand. I'll just let you figure out the Power Table, its been working out so far....My specialties are elsewhere in the BIOS.


----------



## DeathAngel74

its not really drawing that much power. 335W(106%), 475.5W(150%)


----------



## DeathAngel74

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *blaze2210*
> 
> Keep in mind that it's not actually getting the 475w, but the capability is there in AB to set it. It's a maximum value, which results in being able to set a Power Limit of up to 150% (based on 317w being 100%).
> We're not too far off from that. Once I started putting my name in them, I started thinking about the size of the names.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sweet! Always good to have the equations on-hand. I'll just let you figure out the Power Table, its been working out so far....My specialties are elsewhere in the BIOS.


Yup, I'll let you handle the voltage table...


----------



## Vellinious

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Benjiw*
> 
> Nice to see you on here rather than LTT, that places gives me such a headache!


Yes...there are some glorious idiots over there. lol


----------



## DeathAngel74

I really like being here and EVGA Forums. Guru3d is ok too.


----------



## blaze2210

This is the only forum that I actually post on. I lurk on a few others (EVGA, Hard Forum for the build logs, KAT, Tom's Hardware, etc.), but I don't really like the communities enough to actually contribute to them. So I guess OCN is special for getting my 2,300+ posts.


----------



## DeathAngel74

blaze2210,
can you test this tomorrow, if you have time. I think we've covered everything that can be done. Thanks in advance!


1531.5_8002_1.3v_477w_v3.zip 136k .zip file


----------



## blaze2210

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DeathAngel74*
> 
> blaze2210,
> can you test this tomorrow, if you have time. I think we've covered everything that can be done. Thanks in advance!
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 1531.5_8002_1.3v_477w_v3.zip 136k .zip file


Must. Resist. Enabling boost....Must. Test. BIOS. As-is....









I'll be up for a bit longer, I'll flash it and see what's up.


----------



## DeathAngel74

I have to be up at 6:15.... Drank coffee late.......and its 1AM...its going to be a long day! up at 6ish , work from 1PM-9PM.....Let's see how many iphone 6 s's im not going to sell....LOL!


----------



## DeathAngel74

ima go to bed...Night all!!


----------



## blaze2210

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DeathAngel74*
> 
> I have to be up at 6:15.... Drank coffee late.......and its 1AM...its going to be a long day! up at 6ish , work from 1PM-9PM.....Let's see how many iphone 6 s's im not going to sell....LOL!


Oh, that's kinda rough....I don't have much going on tomorrow, which isn't necessarily a good thing.









I did get a chance to do a couple of Catzilla runs on your latest BIOS. It's all stable, and I only hit a couple of small PWR perfcaps, but my power-hungry card hits that in the same spot of the bench regardless. It was tested as-is, so Boost is still disabled, and the fans are still as you set them. I'll probably get some gaming in when I wake up, so I'll see how it behaves in-game.


----------



## DeathAngel74

Sucks balls that the SW:BF Beta is over!







I'll have a new game to play over Thanksgiving vacation though







Nice! Were the fans too loud, lol? Thanks again for testing. I already did, but want to make sure since we have the same cards.


----------



## blaze2210

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DeathAngel74*
> 
> Sucks balls that the SW:BF Beta is over!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I'll have a new game to play over Thanksgiving vacation though


Dang, it wouldn't even let me log in to try it....Oh, well....


----------



## DeathAngel74

Alice madness Returns is a good one to test stability, TW3 too @1080p or FFXIII @4k. Ok, now im really going to bed. I take it back. Look!!


----------



## Vellinious

Tried that single card run on catzilla. I was right...easily over 1630 on the good card. By the time I got around to trying 1640, I'd already been messin around for a while, so....I'm thinking the memory was getting warm. I'll try it again later after everything cools off a bit.


----------



## DeathAngel74

1620/8002


----------



## DeathAngel74

Missed you by 414 points. I guess those 13 extra mhz make a difference...oh well i used to get a whole whopping 9000 from my best buy exclusive evga gtx 750 ti sc.


----------



## Vellinious

Your graphics score was higher.


----------



## Hequaqua

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Vellinious*
> 
> Tried that single card run on catzilla. I was right...easily over 1630 on the good card. By the time I got around to trying 1640, I'd already been messin around for a while, so....I'm thinking the memory was getting warm. I'll try it again later after everything cools off a bit.
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DeathAngel74*
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 1620/8002


1560/8000


I am throttling during the Raymarch test. Power. This is the only benchmark/game that I have had this problem with. One benchmark/test stacked against everything else is not enough to change it though. I'll keep it as is...been working for months now.


----------



## SkyFred

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SkyFred*
> 
> Hello guys, I own an MSI GTX 970 Gaming for almost a year now, and I recently started to overclock it.
> Here's what I achieved :
> 
> 
> 
> I run all my games with these overclock settings, I used Valley, Heaven and Firestrike benchmarks several times to be sure about stability, and everything's fine.
> 
> The problem is that I don't understand why I haven't had to increase the voltage to get it stable with +180Mhz, I find it totally weird !
> 
> So I tried to increase the voltage to push the core clock even more (+185, +190...), but then it wasn't stable anymore and benchmarks started crashing.
> 
> I'm quite new to overclocking, so I may have missed/misunderstood something


Could anyone help me understand that please ?


----------



## moccor

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SkyFred*
> 
> Could anyone help me understand that please ?


Sometime's less is better than more when it comes to overclocking. Applies to both CPUs and GPUs. In this thread some people have noticed that a lower coreclock/mem clock actually gave higher scores in Heaven/Valley compared to their higher overclock (which could be due to unseen stability problems). Could also mean that adding more voltage added more heat, thus throttling your GPU.


----------



## gatygun

From what i understand is that gddr5 tend to corrects its own errors. So even if you got a higher clock but the hardware has to do more to correct the error's it generates it could mean your performance actually gets a negative impact.

That's why its important to test a overclock not only on stability but also on gains.

I experienced this with overclocking 290's. the memory could easily handle 1600, but once i pushed past the 1450 the performance actually negatively impacted.

It's therefore important to not only test stability of a overclock, but also checks if it pushes more performance at the end.

And no that had nothing to do with throttling.


----------



## DeathAngel74

Evil power hungry card...


Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!








final version

1531_8002_1.3v_476w.zip 136k .zip file


----------



## muhd86

i am geting for tri sli gtx 970 gaming g1 gigabyte

wanted to know whats the max stable over clock for this gpu if i max out the voltages on after burner can it boost to 1600mhz or it wont .


----------



## gatygun

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *muhd86*
> 
> i am geting for tri sli gtx 970 gaming g1 gigabyte
> 
> wanted to know whats the max stable over clock for this gpu if i max out the voltages on after burner can it boost to 1600mhz or it wont .


This really depends for each chip. Some hardly overclock at all, others overclock like a dream. You will have to test that out yourself. But with 3 of those things, i hardly wonder why you even want more perforamnce through overclocking, specially when the v-ram on it will be your main bottleneck on higher resolutions.


----------



## Lake-end

Wonder if someone in this thread can tell if Corsair HG10 waterblock bracket will work with MSI GTX 970 Gaming card?


----------



## Hequaqua

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Lake-end*
> 
> Wonder if someone in this thread can tell if Corsair HG10 waterblock bracket will work with MSI GTX 970 Gaming card?


I'm not 100% sure. It is mainly for AMD cards.

Here is a compatibility list:

Compatibility List

That's not to say it can't be mounted though. If there is a will...there's a way.


----------



## blaze2210

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Hequaqua*
> 
> I'm not 100% sure. It is mainly for AMD cards.
> 
> Here is a compatibility list:
> 
> Compatibility List
> 
> That's not to say it can't be mounted though. If there is a will...there's a way.


Negative, the HG10 *A1* is for AMD, the HG10 *N970* is mainly for the 970. There are different sub-models of the HG10. Here's the compatibility list for the HG10 N970:


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Lake-end*
> 
> Wonder if someone in this thread can tell if Corsair HG10 waterblock bracket will work with MSI GTX 970 Gaming card?


So you may have to take a look at the PCB yourself, and compare it with the HG10 N970 bracket. You may end up having to mod it to work.


----------



## muhd86

http://www.3dmark.com/3dm/8903564

lets see if i can do higher , stable 1512 boost / has any one crossed 1550 on the boost.


----------



## Vellinious

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *muhd86*
> 
> http://www.3dmark.com/3dm/8903564
> 
> lets see if i can do higher , stable 1512 boost / has any one crossed 1550 on the boost.


I think a lot of us have, yeah. I do single card runs in Firestrike at 1624.


----------



## Lantian

Yeah, right now at 1571mhz, one of these days gonna have to get on it and finally see what i can get with my card, for some reason this time around haven't had the time to really push it


----------



## janivar1978

I need help. I need gtx 970m vbios. I flashed a wrong vbios. Now my screen is black. I need the vbios then I can blind flash. Please help me and send me a vbios


----------



## AngryGoldfish

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *janivar1978*
> 
> I need help. I need gtx 970m vbios. I flashed a wrong vbios. Now my screen is black. I need the vbios then I can blind flash. Please help me and send me a vbios


What model do you have? Normally you can find the BIOS from the manufacturer's website.


----------



## blaze2210

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *janivar1978*
> 
> I need help. I need gtx 970m vbios. I flashed a wrong vbios. Now my screen is black. I need the vbios then I can blind flash. Please help me and send me a vbios


Step 1 is to always make a backup....This is a lesson I've learned the hard way myself, luckily DeathAngel has the same card as me.

Check the TechPowerUp vBIOS collection, they have one there. Google "gtx 970m BIOS" and click on the TechPowerUp link....


----------



## PalominoCreek

Hello folks, been a long time.









I have a question, so maybe some of you remember how I had to mod my bios a bit to prevent throttling (it throttles after reaching 65C because the engineers at Gigabyte/NVIDIA thought it'd be a great addition







, lowering down from 1404 to 1392). The modded BIOS was working fine until I changed my monitor a few months ago, going from 1050p to 1080p, now I've no idea why but despite not having switched BIOS the throttling started again.

I didn't care much but now I want to start playing some demanding games and the throttling definitely won't help. Now the issue is that I want to flash the stock Gigabyte BIOS that can be downloaded from their website but apparently there are only two BIOS files, one for DVI-D, and one for DVI-I but I'm on DisplayPort myself on this new monitor. So I'm not sure which one I should be using.


----------



## blaze2210

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *PalominoCreek*
> 
> Hello folks, been a long time.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I have a question, so maybe some of you remember how I had to mod my bios a bit to prevent throttling (it throttles after reaching 65C because the engineers at Gigabyte/NVIDIA thought it'd be a great addition
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> , lowering down from 1404 to 1392). The modded BIOS was working fine until I changed my monitor a few months ago, going from 1050p to 1080p, now I've no idea why but despite not having switched BIOS the throttling started again.
> 
> I didn't care much but now I want to start playing some demanding games and the throttling definitely won't help. Now the issue is that I want to flash the stock Gigabyte BIOS that can be downloaded from their website but apparently there are only two BIOS files, one for DVI-D, and one for DVI-I but I'm on DisplayPort myself on this new monitor. So I'm not sure which one I should be using.


The BIOS files are not specific to what connection is being used. The card determines the BIOS that's needed. So just find a BIOS where the brand and model exactly match your card, and you're good. Though, you should have made a backup before flashing the custom BIOS. Or, if you had someone else mod the BIOS for you, then the original is still in the thread.


----------



## PalominoCreek

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *blaze2210*
> 
> The BIOS files are not specific to what connection is being used. The card determines the BIOS that's needed. So just find a BIOS where the brand and model exactly match your card, and you're good. Though, you should have made a backup before flashing the custom BIOS. Or, if you had someone else mod the BIOS for you, then the original is still in the thread.


Well maybe Gigabyte didn't get the memo. Just download any of the BIOSes on that website, it comes with a .pdf with instructions that actually confirm what I'm saying. And you'll notice that most of the BIOS descriptions actually specifiy which BIOS version is needed according to which DVI "version" you are using on their site.

Well, I could just extract my current working BIOS with GPU-Z but apparently I'm using the F10 version which is not the updated one so I'd like to have the updated one.


----------



## ValValdesky

BIOS DP is for HDMI and DisplayPort DVI-I and DD is for DVI-D, Difference? Some people say the DD BIOS has a lower temp target but they look exactly the same in Maxwell Tweaker beside the version and hash, probably something to do with Audio and uefi systems


----------



## DeathAngel74

970 ssc unlocked voltage sliders made the pwr perfcap show up more. I re-modded the bios i downloaded from techpowerup and set everything back to 298w-317w. Now the green perf cap is gone. Oh well....


----------



## blaze2210

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *PalominoCreek*
> 
> Well maybe Gigabyte didn't get the memo. Just download any of the BIOSes on that website, it comes with a .pdf with instructions that actually confirm what I'm saying. And you'll notice that most of the BIOS descriptions actually specifiy which BIOS version is needed according to which DVI "version" you are using on their site.
> 
> Well, I could just extract my current working BIOS with GPU-Z but apparently I'm using the F10 version which is not the updated one so I'd like to have the updated one.


Well, I guess that's the new thing I learned today. Also, that sealed the deal on me not getting a Gigabyte card, that's some BS right there - different BIOS roms for the same exact card....I've become rather partial to being able to hit up anyone with the Best Buy 970 SSC and get their BIOS.








Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DeathAngel74*
> 
> 970 ssc unlocked voltage sliders made the pwr perfcap show up more. I re-modded the bios i downloaded from techpowerup and set everything back to 298w-317w. Now the green perf cap is gone. Oh well....


I'll have to check that out. I'm getting rather tired of seeing that perfcap, and I have a hard time believing that my card actually needs 400w+. It'll have to wait a little while though, watching Arrow and Supernatural tonight....hehehe....


----------



## DeathAngel74

lol


----------



## ppbastos

Hi guys, just started playing with the bios on my MSI 970 Gaming 4G. Being difficult to achieve higher than 1530 on the core, mem I'm satisfied already, hanging on 8ghz. I tried increasing TDP, but maybe there are other tricks I'm not yet used, in case other to maybe achieve better results. Anyone has a BIOS optimized for this card to share? I'm already using latest official bios from Jan 15.


----------



## DeathAngel74

Arrow, the Flash, blindspot

EVGA.GTX970.4096.141216.mod.zip 136k .zip file


----------



## PalominoCreek

Flashed it with the DP BIOS, thanks guys.


----------



## muhd86

any one here with a gigabyte g1 gaming gtx 970 , can it do 1550 on the core or more --coz right now its at 1512 , with the sliders of voltage etc to the max .


----------



## DeathAngel74

I think so. he got up to 1600ish.


----------



## blaze2210

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DeathAngel74*
> 
> Arrow, the Flash, blindspot
> 
> EVGA.GTX970.4096.141216.mod.zip 136k .zip file


The Flash was last night....







Arrow and The Flash are a couple of my favorite (currently running) shows. How is Blindspot? It looks pretty good....

Well, those new voltage sliders were interesting for a bit. Once we know what they're for, I'm sure it'll be more interesting.


----------



## DeathAngel74

power perfcap was becoming a huge PITA. Blindspot is ok. I'm still watching shows from Monday and Tuesday. Also forgot Sleepy Hollow tonight.


----------



## blaze2210

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DeathAngel74*
> 
> power perfcap was becoming a huge PITA. Blindspot is ok. I'm still watching shows from Monday and Tuesday. Also forgot Sleepy Hollow tonight.


I agree, my card was starting to seem waay too power hungry and I'm tired of pumping crazy amounts of wattage into it. I'm flashing back to my old BIOS as well.

I haven't gotten around to watching Sleepy Hollow yet. I go through seasons fairly quick, so I normally wait until there are a couple seasons out for me to watch. I might check out Blindspot, since I like the sound of the concept - mystery tattoos.


----------



## muhd86

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DeathAngel74*
> 
> I think so. he got up to 1600ish.


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DeathAngel74*
> 
> I think so. he got up to 1600ish.


1600 on boost ....how witch a stock bios or modded bios .


----------



## DeathAngel74

modded, search the thread for "broodeeck" he was the user I mentioned.


----------



## DeathAngel74

Meh!!!! I don't remember how to get rid of the power perfcap on this bios....Bakatari GPU-Z!


Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


----------



## Vellinious

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DeathAngel74*
> 
> Meh!!!! I don't remember how to get rid of the power perfcap on this bios....Bakatari GPU-Z!
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


I thought you had the PWR perf cap reason beat? What does GPUz say for power usage? 101% of TDP? 110% of TDP? Calculate it out, and figure out what to set the TDP and power limit to.


----------



## Vellinious

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *muhd86*
> 
> 1600 on boost ....how witch a stock bios or modded bios .


1600 almost has to be a modded bios


----------



## DeathAngel74

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Vellinious*
> 
> I thought you had the PWR perf cap reason beat? What does GPUz say for power usage? 101% of TDP? 110% of TDP? Calculate it out, and figure out what to set the TDP and power limit to.


I was half asleep and flashed the stock bios back, lol!! I deleted the folder with all my bios mods in it. Back the drawing board...Now I'm trying to do this off the top of my head and the skin of my teeth...


----------



## blaze2210

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DeathAngel74*
> 
> I was half asleep and flashed the stock bios back, lol!! I deleted the folder with all my bios mods in it. Back the drawing board...Now I'm trying to do this off the top of my head and the skin of my teeth...


Did you mean to delete that folder?


----------



## DeathAngel74

NO!







It had an old mod in it that still had some throttling, but still scored well in benchmarks


----------



## blaze2210

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DeathAngel74*
> 
> NO!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It had an old mod in it that still had some throttling, but still scored well in benchmarks


Hmmm....I have most of the roms you've posted, any idea what the name might be?


----------



## DeathAngel74

It was back in may, the 3rd or 8th
1570.rom or 1570mod.rom or 1570baked.rom


----------



## blaze2210

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DeathAngel74*
> 
> It was back in may, the 3rd or 8th
> 1570.rom or 1570mod.rom or 1570baked.rom


I have a couple that are close to that, here are the 1570 ones I have:









970Roms.zip 682k .zip file


----------



## DeathAngel74

thank you!


----------



## Vellinious

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *blaze2210*
> 
> I have a couple that are close to that, here are the 1570 ones I have:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 970Roms.zip 682k .zip file


What's the relation between TDP and Power Limit? I've always thought they should be equal.... If you run over on the TDP, and get perf cap reason TDP, does it throttle the card?

I'm running 310 TDP and 310 power limits on my FTW.

This is what I've been using, and it's perfect...

1275SO.zip 136k .zip file


----------



## blaze2210

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DeathAngel74*
> 
> thank you!


Sweet, glad I could help! I figured they'd come in handy at some point....


----------



## DeathAngel74

default and max for both tdp and PL? firestrike is pissing me off after only 3 hours of sleep


----------



## Waleh

Hello everyone, I am building an ITX system with the Silverstone Sugo SG13 as my case. This is a very small case and as such, I need a GPU that has good thermals and one that is quiet. Therefore, I am thinking of getting a GTX970. Originally, I wanted the 390 (Gigabyte G1 390) but I hear that some people are having issues with this card where it causes random shutdowns and it seems to get quite hot. I plan on gaming at 1080p 144 hz. I was looking at this GTX970 specifically:

EVGA GeForce GTX 970 04G-P4-3975-KR 4GB SSC (http://www.newegg.ca/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16814487088&AID=10657534&PID=3938566&SID=&nm_mc=AFC-C8JunctionCA&cm_mmc=AFC-C8JunctionCA-_-na-_-na-_-na&utm_medium=affiliates&utm_source=afc-%zn)

What are your thoughts? Is the 970 a good option right now? I do not plan on overclocking the card so I need something with a good base OC. The GPU will be paired with an i5 6600k. Thanks


----------



## Vellinious

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DeathAngel74*
> 
> default and max for both tdp and PL? firestrike is pissing me off after only 3 hours of sleep


310 / 310 on TDP, and 270 / 310 on power limit. I attached the bios file on the previous post.


----------



## Vellinious

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Waleh*
> 
> Hello everyone, I am building an ITX system with the Silverstone Sugo SG13 as my case. This is a very small case and as such, I need a GPU that has good thermals and one that is quiet. Therefore, I am thinking of getting a GTX970. Originally, I wanted the 390 (Gigabyte G1 390) but I hear that some people are having issues with this card where it causes random shutdowns and it seems to get quite hot. I plan on gaming at 1080p 144 hz. I was looking at this GTX970 specifically:
> 
> EVGA GeForce GTX 970 04G-P4-3975-KR 4GB SSC (http://www.newegg.ca/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16814487088&AID=10657534&PID=3938566&SID=&nm_mc=AFC-C8JunctionCA&cm_mmc=AFC-C8JunctionCA-_-na-_-na-_-na&utm_medium=affiliates&utm_source=afc-%zn)
> 
> What are your thoughts? Is the 970 a good option right now? I do not plan on overclocking the card so I need something with a good base OC. The GPU will be paired with an i5 6600k. Thanks


If you're not going to overclock, and want an EVGA 970, the FTW has a higher boost clock.

That said...I'd put serious thought into the 390 as well. They're very solid cards.


----------



## DeathAngel74

could you please re-post it?


----------



## blaze2210

Whatcha need, DeathAngel?


----------



## Vellinious

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DeathAngel74*
> 
> could you please re-post it?


Here it is. This for the FTW...but, they're really pretty much the same card.

1275SO.zip 136k .zip file


----------



## Waleh

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Vellinious*
> 
> If you're not going to overclock, and want an EVGA 970, the FTW has a higher boost clock.
> 
> That said...I'd put serious thought into the 390 as well. They're very solid cards.


There is only one 390 that will fit in my case and that is the Gigabyte G1 390. I originally wanted this card but it seems like there are a few bugs with it. I guess if they can sort out those bugs I'll pick it up. Thanks









EDIT: I can also get the MSI GTX 970 which I've read is a pretty solid performer


----------



## DeathAngel74

Ok, thanks Vellinious. I just wanted to take a look, thanks blaze2210


----------



## DeathAngel74

grr. stupid double post bug. As you can see, I don't do well with lack of sleep. LOL!


----------



## Vellinious

Sure thing, man


----------



## blaze2210

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DeathAngel74*
> 
> Ok, thanks Vellinious. I just wanted to take a look, thanks blaze2210


Yep, no worries!


----------



## DeathAngel74

Does your card have 1x6pin and 1x8 pin Velliniouos? Any suggestions Blaze or Vellinious for peg#1 and Peg#2 if pcie is 82W?
TDP is 316250

PL is 275000
316250


----------



## Vellinious

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DeathAngel74*
> 
> Does your card have 1x6pin and 1x8 pin Velliniouos? Any suggestions Blaze or Vellinious for peg#1 and Peg#2 if pcie is 82W?
> TDP is 316250
> 
> PL is 275000
> 316250


Nope, mine is the FTW, not the FTW+. Mine are 2 x 6 pin. I run 80 off the PCIe slot, and 120 off each 6 pin. Gives it a total of 320 to draw from, TDP and Max power limit set to 310.

On Firestrike Ultra runs at 1596 / 1998, my cards are pulling right at 290 watts each. I get no perf cap reason even on the 1607 / 1998 runs that I did, to get the top Firestrike Ultra score for 2 x 970s.

Muahahahaha


----------



## DeathAngel74

still get the evil green perf cap reason. wth?


----------



## Vellinious

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DeathAngel74*
> 
> still get the evil green perf cap reason. wth?


With what bios? And...what is the TDP % reading?


----------



## DeathAngel74

75-89%


----------



## Vellinious

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DeathAngel74*
> 
> 75-89%


/boggle

You're running peak 89% of TDP according to GPUz, but it's giving you a PWR perf cap reason?

What's the TDP and Power Limit settings in your bios?


----------



## DeathAngel74

/me bangs head against coffee table


----------



## Vellinious

And you had your power limit slider all the way up during the run? How far is it throttling?


----------



## DeathAngel74

Not using Afterburner...(I'm an Idiot!) I guess I should start using it again...

Before Firestrike:


During Firestrike:


Results: ( The higher score is from May @ 1569Mhz)


Was throttling down to 1393-1418Mhz


----------



## Vellinious

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DeathAngel74*
> 
> Not using Afterburner...(I'm an Idiot!) I guess I should start using it again...
> 
> Before Firestrike:
> 
> 
> During Firestrike:
> 
> 
> Results: ( The higher score is from May @ 1569Mhz)
> 
> 
> Was throttling down to 1393-1418Mhz


Yeah, the way I have those power limits setup, that unless you're putting the power slider at max, you will throttle.....move it to 114% (should be max), and you won't hit a power limit. Or shouldn't...if you do, just adjust the TDP and power limit up a tad more until you don't.


----------



## DeathAngel74

How could I set it so I don't need Afterburner...? What would I need to change?


----------



## Vellinious

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DeathAngel74*
> 
> How could I set it so I don't need Afterburner...? What would I need to change?


Change the 270000 to 310000

It'll eliminate the slider and set the power limit to 310 all the time.


----------



## DeathAngel74

That's it?



thanks again.


----------



## Vellinious

That should do it, yeah. No power limit slider.


----------



## DeathAngel74

This is the finished BIOS:

EVGA.GTX970.4096.141216-84.04.31.00.70_1532_8000_1.2750V_310.zip 136k .zip file

Uploading to Google Drive and hiding on my wife's work laptop later.
*Disclaimer:
If you have Elpida VRAM, please lower the memory overclock to your own max stable with MBT 1.36 before flashing this bios!*


----------



## Vellinious

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DeathAngel74*
> 
> This is the finished BIOS:
> 
> EVGA.GTX970.4096.141216-84.04.31.00.70_1532_8000_1.2750V_310.zip 136k .zip file
> 
> Uploading to Google Drive and hiding on my wife's work laptop later.


The memory settings are very aggressive. Anyone with Elpida memory is going to find that it's probably not stable. Just sayin.


----------



## DeathAngel74

Thanks for pointing that out







Edited ^^^^^^


----------



## SkyFred

Hey guys, I'm still working on my overclock with stock bios, and after searching the thread I still can't figure out if hitting VRel perfcap is good, bad or okay









Right now I'm at 1501MHz with +35mV and +500MHz on the memory, and only getting VRel in GPU-Z.

Is VRel about the ability of the GPU to get a steady voltage from the PSU ?


----------



## blaze2210

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SkyFred*
> 
> Hey guys, I'm still working on my overclock with stock bios, and after searching the thread I still can't figure out if hitting VRel perfcap is good, bad or okay
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Right now I'm at 1501MHz with +35mV and +500MHz on the memory, and only getting VRel in GPU-Z.
> 
> Is VRel about the ability of the GPU to get a steady voltage from the PSU ?


It's a limit not an error, and it pertains to the card, not the PSU.


----------



## Vellinious

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SkyFred*
> 
> Hey guys, I'm still working on my overclock with stock bios, and after searching the thread I still can't figure out if hitting VRel perfcap is good, bad or okay
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Right now I'm at 1501MHz with +35mV and +500MHz on the memory, and only getting VRel in GPU-Z.
> 
> Is VRel about the ability of the GPU to get a steady voltage from the PSU ?


I don't think Vrel will throttle the card.....just that it is shaky on that voltage. Start seeing Vop, and you'll know you're at the max operating voltage.


----------



## Xeno1

I have same card you guys have with similar clocks, the only percap i ever get is reliable voltage and I have never seen the Power usage over 110%.


----------



## Xeno1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Vellinious*
> 
> Nope, mine is the FTW, not the FTW+. Mine are 2 x 6 pin. I run 80 off the PCIe slot, and 120 off each 6 pin. Gives it a total of 320 to draw from, TDP and Max power limit set to 310.
> 
> On Firestrike Ultra runs at 1596 / 1998, my cards are pulling right at 290 watts each. I get no perf cap reason even on the 1607 / 1998 runs that I did, to get the top Firestrike Ultra score for 2 x 970s.
> 
> Muahahahaha


6 pins are only supposed to supply 75 watts 8 pins 150 Pcie 75 from what I have read


----------



## Vellinious

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Xeno1*
> 
> 6 pins are only supposed to supply 75 watts 8 pins 150 Pcie 75 from what I have read


The only difference between a 6 pin and an 8 pin, is 2 ground wires. I don't doubt that you read that somewhere....but, you can pull more power than that through a 6 pin.


----------



## Xeno1

How much more?


----------



## Vellinious

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Xeno1*
> 
> How much more?


I've seen people with 150 coming from each 6 pin..... I don't know that they actually use that much, nor am I sure how much you can pull from an 8 pin. I do know, however, that I pull 120 from a 6 pin and haven't had any trouble with it at all.


----------



## Xeno1

I dont know how much wattage I am useing, I dont have the tools to determine it. I do know however what my power supply can provide on its 3 12 volt rails. I am either at the bleeding edge of my PSU's capabilites with a high CPU and GPU OC or my card is useing a good deal less than what it appears either you or Angel are useing.

Last i checked i have my Bios set to 75 on the PCIe, 75 on the 6 pin and 150 on the 8 pin. So only 300. And I never have gotten a power perfcap.


----------



## DeathAngel74

Now what??/ Help....


Driving me batty ^^^^

http://www.3dmark.com/3dm/8919030?


----------



## Vellinious

Look at your TDP setting in your bios. Then, look at the % of TDP you pull (GPUz sensors tab) while your GPU is under load. There ya go.

If your TDP is 200, and your TDP usage is 95%, (200 x .95), you're using 190 watts.


----------



## Vellinious

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DeathAngel74*
> 
> Now what??/ Help....
> 
> 
> Driving me batty ^^^^
> 
> http://www.3dmark.com/3dm/8919030?


Good lord...raise it more. Bump the 6 pins to 140 each and 80 on the PCIe slot, then raise the TDP and power limit to 350...

Temps...****in air cooling. You're air cooling, yes? I can't make myself believe that the fans are eating that much power, but.....who knows.


----------



## DeathAngel74

To What??

TDP is
310000
310000

Pcie is
82000
82000

PEG1 is
90000
120000

PEG2 is
90000
120000

PL/PT is
310000
310000


----------



## DeathAngel74

should I set the 6-pins at 120000 and 120000, 90000 and140000 or 140000 and 140000? then tdp and pl/pt to 350000?


----------



## Vellinious

TDP to
350000
350000

Pcie is
82000
82000

PEG1 is
90000
140000

PEG2 is
90000
140000

PL/PT is
350000
350000

Try that.


----------



## DeathAngel74

then what after that? lmao


----------



## Vellinious

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DeathAngel74*
> 
> then what after that? lmao


Man....I dunno. I'm hesitant to run 150 off a 6 pin, but I suppose you could try that...and bump the power limit / tdp to 370 or 380, but.....at this point, I almost gotta think there's something wrong with that card. I just can't fathom that it'd pull that much power at those clocks.


----------



## DeathAngel74

Sorry


----------



## Vellinious

Yup, that looks good.


----------



## DeathAngel74

If it still throttles...
90000
145000

375000
375000
?


----------



## DeathAngel74

Still throttling


----------



## DeathAngel74

Or more?


----------



## DeathAngel74

http://www.3dmark.com/3dm/8919443

score dropped too


----------



## Vellinious

145 / 145 / 80 is 370....Man, I dunno. Maybe ask Mr Dark in the 900 bios thread? Something isn't right.....


----------



## DeathAngel74

should I raise the minimum on the 6 pins?


----------



## Vellinious

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DeathAngel74*
> 
> should I raise the minimum on the 6 pins?


I'm not sure if that'll actually do anything. Can't hurt to try it. Maybe bump it to 100 or something...


----------



## DeathAngel74

105000?


----------



## Vellinious

I'd maybe get another opinion, man. I'm not sure where to go from here.


----------



## Xeno1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Vellinious*
> 
> Look at your TDP setting in your bios. Then, look at the % of TDP you pull (GPUz sensors tab) while your GPU is under load. There ya go.
> 
> If your TDP is 200, and your TDP usage is 95%, (200 x .95), you're using 190 watts.


Is the TDP In MBT I am looking for under the Common tab? "TDp base entry"? Cuz that field only reads - Entery#1 I know what tab u are talking about in GPUZ.


----------



## kl6mk6

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DeathAngel74*
> 
> 105000?


I would recommend asking these questions in the Extract and Flash GTX 970 and 980 Firmware - Zoson's H2O and AIR Custom BIOS thread. I got a lot of help there figuring out my power settings.


----------



## kl6mk6

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Xeno1*
> 
> Is the TDP In MBT I am looking for under the Common tab? "TDp base entry"? Cuz that field only reads - Entery#1 I know what tab u are talking about in GPUZ.


Under the sensors tab in GPUz. The power consumption graph tells you what percent of your max TDP you are pulling at any given time.


----------



## Vellinious

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Xeno1*
> 
> Is the TDP In MBT I am looking for under the Common tab? "TDp base entry"? Cuz that field only reads - Entery#1 I know what tab u are talking about in GPUZ.


No. Top field in this one:


----------



## Xeno1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kl6mk6*
> 
> Under the sensors tab in GPUz. The power consumption graph tells you what percent of your max TDP you are pulling at any given time.


Understood that GPUz tells me what percent of your max TDP I am pulling at any given time. What software do I need to tell me what my Max TDP is? I dont see a field in MBT showing that number


----------



## Xeno1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Vellinious*
> 
> No. Top field in this one:


Ah. understood. Its 300 watts. ty


----------



## DeathAngel74

could it be the fans using too much power?


----------



## Vellinious

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DeathAngel74*
> 
> could it be the fans using too much power?


I can't imagine that they'd be using that much power. I've got another guy who's having similar issues though. Still hitting a perf cap reason PWR at 310 watts. I sent him here to ask for a second opinion as well. I'm at a loss as to how that's happening.....

I'm running a similar bios with a 310 watt TDP and power limit and don't hit any perf cap reason at all, and I've done Firestrike Ultra runs at 1607 in SLI.


----------



## blaze2210

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DeathAngel74*
> 
> could it be the fans using too much power?


If you're back on 1531, would you like your other roms back? I do have quite a few of them....


----------



## DeathAngel74

its ok
the one I got from you is the top scoring bios. I just haven't run any benches in 6 months. as long as the scores are decent, I can live with it, I guess. Even EVGA asked what my total/graphics score was in firestrike, the rep didn't know what to say...lol. I'm going to try reseating the card and reseating power cables.


----------



## blaze2210

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DeathAngel74*
> 
> its ok
> the one I got from you is the top scoring bios. I just haven't run any benches in 6 months. as long as the scores are decent, I can live with it, I guess. Even EVGA asked what my total/graphics score was in firestrike, the rep didn't know what to say...lol. I'm going to try reseating the card and reseating power cables.


I don't remember hearing about you bouncing off the Power Limit on the 1531 roms though. Well, they're there if you need/want them.


----------



## Xeno1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DeathAngel74*
> 
> could it be the fans using too much power?


These are supposed to be the most power efficient fans on any brand's 970. And even they they were double the wattage of the highest wattage fan on any 970 its like 1-2% max of total wattage consumed.


----------



## Xeno1

also there are so many gates on a PCB, if any one is operating below its specs you can have non-specif moniterable problems. This advice comes from my neighbor who has a Masters degree in Elec Engineering.


----------



## Vellinious

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Xeno1*
> 
> also there are so many gates on a PCB, if any one is operating below its specs you can have non-specif moniterable problems. This advice comes from my neighbor who has a Masters degree in Elec Engineering.


Ya know, I was thinking about that too. Inconsistencies in the PCB, but......what are the odds that I'd get two cards that work fine with those settings, and they, between the two of them, have 3 cards that won't. Statistically speaking.....that's damn near impossible. /shrug

I just did an FS Ultra run to make sure I wasn't losing my mind. 1601 on the core, 1998 on the memory, checked the bios file...310 tdp and 310 max power limit. No perf cap, no throttling....clean run. Score isn't as high as I'm used to, but....this driver version kinda sucks.


----------



## Xeno1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DeathAngel74*
> 
> its ok
> the one I got from you is the top scoring bios. I just haven't run any benches in 6 months. as long as the scores are decent, I can live with it, I guess. Even EVGA asked what my total/graphics score was in firestrike, the rep didn't know what to say...lol. I'm going to try reseating the card and reseating power cables.


Can u post your scores in your Sig? I update my sig every time i get a new stable OC


----------



## DeathAngel74




----------



## Mr-Dark

Hello

I just want to say after 8 month using 970 SLI .. 2 days a ago one off my 970 gave up so i just RMA that card now with single 970 its amazing how my games smoother than SLI no idea why but I cant back to SLI anymore! the games very very smooth now while in SLI there is a constant microstutter !!!

the first game I try is BF3 night and day its super smooth now!! & BF4 with SLI in some place my fps drop to 120s the microstutter horrible!!!

at the end I will ask the store to sending me a Asus 144hz monitor and some cash! No SLI anymore to me Srs 8 month with microstutter is enough


----------



## kl6mk6

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mr-Dark*
> 
> Hello
> 
> I just want to say after 8 month using 970 SLI .. 2 days a ago one off my 970 gave up so i just RMA that card now with single 970 its amazing how my games smoother than SLI no idea why but I cant back to SLI anymore! the games very very smooth now while in SLI there is a constant microstutter !!!
> 
> the first game I try is BF3 night and day its super smooth now!! & BF4 with SLI in some place my fps drop to 120s the microstutter horrible!!!
> 
> at the end I will ask the store to sending me a Asus 144hz monitor and some cash! No SLI anymore to me Srs 8 month with microstutter is enough


Perhaps that card was always an issue. I have never had an issue with stuttering, and only ever had issues with flickering in underdeveloped new realeased games. Your SLI musta been broke all along.


----------



## DeathAngel74

- 1658Mhz
 - 1700Mhz

EVGA Geforce GTX 970 04G-P4-3979-KB 4GB SSC ACX 2.0 ^^^^^ All that from a card that throttles due to power during benchmarks??? Games are fine though.


----------



## Joenc

Hey waleh, I have that evga card and like it..... You can get it on amazon for 317 . I like the good support from
evga, like there option to trade up to new gpu for 3 months after you buy a card. Also, I also didn't feel like
OC and just wanted one OC out the box. Also the duel bios is nice........

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Waleh*
> 
> Hello everyone, I am building an ITX system with the Silverstone Sugo SG13 as my case. This is a very small case and as such, I need a GPU that has good thermals and one that is quiet. Therefore, I am thinking of getting a GTX970. Originally, I wanted the 390 (Gigabyte G1 390) but I hear that some people are having issues with this card where it causes random shutdowns and it seems to get quite hot. I plan on gaming at 1080p 144 hz. I was looking at this GTX970 specifically:
> 
> EVGA GeForce GTX 970 04G-P4-3975-KR 4GB SSC (http://www.newegg.ca/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16814487088&AID=10657534&PID=3938566&SID=&nm_mc=AFC-C8JunctionCA&cm_mmc=AFC-C8JunctionCA-_-na-_-na-_-na&utm_medium=affiliates&utm_source=afc-%zn)
> 
> What are your thoughts? Is the 970 a good option right now? I do not plan on overclocking the card so I need something with a good base OC. The GPU will be paired with an i5 6600k. Thanks


----------



## ravihpa

Hi Guys,

This would be my first post here as I quite recently bought my first graphics card









Here's my current config...

Monitor - *Dell S2409W 24" Full HD Monitor*
Processor - *Intel Core i5 4440 @ 3.10 Ghz.*
Motherboard - *ASUS TUF Sabertooth Z97 Mark 2.*
GPU - *ASUS Strix GTX 970 (stock cooler)*
RAM *- Kingston 2 x 4 GB 1600 Mhz.*
PSU *- Seasonic M12II 620W EVO Edition - Fully Modular.*
FANS :-
3 x Cooler Master Silencio FP 120 PWM Fans
- 1 as Front Intake.
- 1 as Upper Exhaust
- 1 as Side Panel Intake RIGHT BESIDES my Strix GTX 970.
+ 1 NZXT case fan on the back.

I've been playing a lot of games and also reading up on the internet and here about how to OC and what to do and what not to do









So far, here's what I have...



*This is during Shadow of Mordor GOTY gameplay - nonstop for 2 to 3 hours*






Currently, I am OCing my card to *+200 core clock* and *+500 memory clock* and that too only at *110+ power limit* without messing with voltage and MAX TEMP of 70° C.

So far, everything is stable, 2 to 3 hours of Shadow of Mordor GOTY gameplay is stable and above Unigine Heaven benchmarks is stable and without any artifacts, etc. Now I gotta try 3DMark Firestrike









What I find weird is, Unigine shows 1655 Mhz but MSI Afterburner stat window doesn't go above 1501 Mhz.

So, what do you guys think? Any suggestions? recommendations?









*PS:* Sorry for writing this post so big. Just wanted to provide all relevant information


----------



## DeathAngel74

Unigine always read the core clock speeds wrong. Nice job, welcome to the forums


----------



## Vellinious

About 99% of the time..but not always. Both Valley and Heaven have been reading mine right after the bios mod. /shrug


----------



## DeathAngel74

That's the exception, though. It reads correctly once the bios is modded.


----------



## ravihpa

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DeathAngel74*
> 
> Unigine always read the core clock speeds wrong. Nice job, welcome to the forums


Thanx









I wanted to know, what else can I do? Should I stop here? What are my other options?

Anything else you would recommend


----------



## DeathAngel74

1500/8000Mhz is just fine. some of us here like to push the limits though


----------



## Xeno1

Ty Angel for posting your scores


----------



## DeathAngel74

blaze2210,
Can you please post your bios that doesnt throttle during benchmarks? Maybe im missing something due to lack of sleep


----------



## Vellinious

I'm curious as to what it looks like as well.....


----------



## juan197

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DeathAngel74*
> 
> - 1658Mhz
> - 1700Mhz
> 
> EVGA Geforce GTX 970 04G-P4-3979-KB 4GB SSC ACX 2.0 ^^^^^ All that from a card that throttles due to power during benchmarks??? Games are fine though.


Is strange/rarely (sorry for my english) your power throttler.
My 970 (no evga) inno ichillx4 is set to 1569.5/4000 1.268v and 275 max wats ans i run firestrikes ultra with only 1 or 2 seconds of power limit,no give time to drops any mhz and your bios is set to 310 lol!.
But in my opinion no worries for this,any game (at the moment) can give this bestial power if this is in 1080p of course.
And i want to tell,,thanks to all for yours experiments/tests with 970´s bios,im newbie but i read and read very time ago and i learned to set up bios here.
My bad english writing is the reason for not posting more in almost three years.

EDIT:well,,,,sorry,i see slowly your core and is 1700,,,is too agressive,the throttling is normal in my opinion,physically impossible i think


----------



## Xeno1

Does anyone remember what Normal voltage is under full load For a EVGA 970 SSC. I cant even find my default Bios anymore. I'm just wondering how far over default my voltage is.


----------



## Cannonkill

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Xeno1*
> 
> Does anyone remember what Normal voltage is under full load For a EVGA 970 SSC. I cant even find my default Bios anymore. I'm just wondering how far over default my voltage is.


just find the bios online


----------



## DeathAngel74

https://www.techpowerup.com/vgabios/index.php?architecture=NVIDIA&manufacturer=EVGA&model=GTX+970&interface=PCI-E&memType=GDDR5&memSize=4096

check the last five from the bottom
I see 4 that are 3975


----------



## blaze2210

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Xeno1*
> 
> Does anyone remember what Normal voltage is under full load For a EVGA 970 SSC. I cant even find my default Bios anymore. I'm just wondering how far over default my voltage is.


Is it the Best Buy one, or the regular SSC?


----------



## Vellinious

Most of the EVGA ACX 2.0 cards would boost the voltage to 1.256v max. All of them that I've seen, anyway.


----------



## DeathAngel74

355.82 huh? worth a shot?


----------



## Xeno1

thanks guys ill check it out


----------



## gatygun

So i bought the 970, thing has awful coilwhine. Figured out after a month or 2, that my psu was the issue and not the gpu. Replaced the psu and no coilwhine anymore !.

The gpu keeps surprising me on how good it runs games.


----------



## SkyFred

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *gatygun*
> 
> So i bought the 970, thing has awful coilwhine. Figured out after a month or 2, that my psu was the issue and not the gpu. Replaced the psu and no coilwhine anymore !.
> 
> The gpu keeps surprising me on how good it runs games.


I just experienced the exact same thing ! Except I have my 970 for almost a year and I figured out the PSU was the problem only wednesday









Then I ordered an EVGA Supernova 750 G2, following OCN recommendations


----------



## rfarmer

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SkyFred*
> 
> I just experienced the exact same thing ! Except I have my 970 for almost a year and I figured out the PSU was the problem only wednesday
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Then I ordered an EVGA Supernova 750 G2, following OCN recommendations


I just got an EVGA 550 G2, man these are nice power supplies.


----------



## gatygun

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SkyFred*
> 
> I just experienced the exact same thing ! Except I have my 970 for almost a year and I figured out the PSU was the problem only wednesday
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Then I ordered an EVGA Supernova 750 G2, following OCN recommendations


That's the exact same PSU that i installed today as they adviced me that one also, and my pc is now super quiet. Overclocking also goes a bit better.

Super happy with it.


----------



## DeathAngel74

http://www.3dmark.com/compare/fs/6232196/fs/6241322

Not bad for a power hungry, voltage guzzling, throttling card @ 1531.5/8000Mhz... Only 79 points lower than the score @ 1569.5Mhz/8000Mhz. Surprised I didn't fry it attempting 1658 and 1700Mhz at 3AM.


Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


----------



## Vellinious

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DeathAngel74*
> 
> http://www.3dmark.com/compare/fs/6232196/fs/6241322
> 
> Not bad for a power hungry, voltage guzzling, throttling card @ 1531.5/8000Mhz... Only 79 points lower than the score @ 1569.5Mhz/8000Mhz. Surprised I didn't fry it attempting 1658 and 1700Mhz at 3AM.
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


Did you ever try lowering the voltages to get under the power limit?


----------



## DeathAngel74

I'm at 1.2750V, max power during that run was 108%, tdp/pl/pt are all set to 270W-310W, temp target is 91*C. What do you suggest for voltages?


----------



## Vellinious

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DeathAngel74*
> 
> I'm at 1.2750V


I just took the voltage down for MasterMike's bios to 1.262, see if we can get it under the power limit.


----------



## DeathAngel74

So...everything in the voltage table that's 12750mV, change to 1262.5mV?


----------



## Vellinious

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DeathAngel74*
> 
> So...everything in the voltage table that's 12750mV, change to 1262.5mV?


Like this: Essentially, yes.

https://drive.google.com/open?id=0B6zqzZ0qTCB5cnFFZXZHM0FnRDA

We may need to lower the boost clock a tad....maybe. I doubt it though. Should run 1531 @ 1.262v easy enough.


----------



## DeathAngel74

I know, that is what I meant. Maybe I'll wait and see how it works out for mastermike. I'm tired of watching the FireStrike demo.


----------



## Vellinious

I wish I knew what the difference was in our cards.....maybe you should spill Mayhem's Pastel coolant on them, and give them an alcohol bath. lol


----------



## DeathAngel74

Or splash some Holy Water on them.....LOL! Nothing about all of this makes sense. No throttling whatsoever occurs while gaming. I haven't run 3dMark in 6 months, so maybe I forgot and blocked it out, lol. Just out of curiosity sake, what's your highest single card run. I'm curious to see how my card fares against other 970 SSC's. Yours and blaze2210's


----------



## Vellinious

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DeathAngel74*
> 
> Or splash some Holy Water on them.....LOL!


haha, and THEN the alcohol bath! lol


----------



## DeathAngel74

I wonder if flashing the gtx 970 ssc acx 2.0+ bios effed up my card for good? 04g-p4-3975-kr, instead of the 04g-p4-3979-kb. The weird thing about that, is I didn't get any warning from nvflash, before confirming the flashing process.


----------



## Wirerat

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DeathAngel74*
> 
> I wonder if flashing the gtx 970 ssc acx 2.0+ bios effed up my card for good? 04g-p4-3975-kr, instead of the 04g-p4-3979-kb. The weird thing about that, is *I didn't get any warning from nvflash, before confirming the flashing process.*


Depends which nvflash version you used. There are versions in the joe dirt thread with the warning/check disabled.

Are you sure that evga card doesnt have dual bios?


----------



## DeathAngel74

I know it does. I was thinking about backing it up and starting over


----------



## blaze2210

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DeathAngel74*
> 
> I wonder if flashing the gtx 970 ssc acx 2.0+ bios effed up my card for good? 04g-p4-3975-kr, instead of the 04g-p4-3979-kb. The weird thing about that, is I didn't get any warning from nvflash, before confirming the flashing process.


Are you using the actual command prompt to start the flash, or are you doing the "drag-and-drop" method?


----------



## hertz9753

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Vellinious*
> 
> I wish I knew what the difference was in our cards.....maybe you should spill Mayhem's Pastel coolant on them, and give them an alcohol bath. lol


Is that a good or bad reference?


----------



## DeathAngel74

nvflash --index=0 -6 blah.rom, enter


----------



## blaze2210

I believe the -6 is why you didn't see any message. If you're just flashing the modded version of your card's rom, you just need "nvflash romname.rom". Since you're normally just messing with the BIOS that actually goes with your card, you can also do the drag-and-drop method. This way, the only key you need to press is "y" to start the flash.









NOTE: Don't do the drag-and-drop if you have a 2nd card that is not EXACTLY the same as the first card, it will flash the BIOS to both cards without any sort of error. I had a 750Ti that I was using as a dedicated PhysX processor, and didn't realize this would happen.

Confirmed, the -6 command allowed the mismatch.


----------



## DeathAngel74

I wonder if I have to lower the core to 1519 or 1506mHz to get the perfcap under control


----------



## blaze2210

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DeathAngel74*
> 
> I wonder if I have to lower the core to 1519 or 1506mHz to get the perfcap under control


So it was a no-go on the ones I sent you?


----------



## DeathAngel74

I've been at it for 2 days, lol. Taking a break from the firestrike demo. What is one of your high scores for firestirke single card run? I just got off the phone with EVGA, they said its boost 2.0 dropping the core clock to save power.... How the heck do we turn it off? He also said there's a K-boost function in AB? I may need to install PX and enable k-boost, if I cant find it in AB. Do you know if that option does in fact exist?


----------



## DeathAngel74

http://forums.guru3d.com/showthread.php?t=395939


----------



## blaze2210

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DeathAngel74*
> 
> I've been at it for 2 days, lol. Taking a break from the firestrike demo. What is one of your high scores for firestirke single card run? I just got off the phone with EVGA, they said its boost 2.0 dropping the core clock to save power.... How the heck do we turn it off? He also said there's a K-boost function in AB? I may need to install PX and enable k-boost, if I cant find it in AB. Do you know if that option does in fact exist?


10942, I think. I really despise that bench, so I don't have many results for it. So I'm assuming that the ones I sent you didn't work out for you....


----------



## DeathAngel74

I'm just taking a break tonight


----------



## Vellinious

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DeathAngel74*
> 
> I've been at it for 2 days, lol. Taking a break from the firestrike demo. What is one of your high scores for firestirke single card run? I just got off the phone with EVGA, they said its boost 2.0 dropping the core clock to save power.... How the heck do we turn it off? He also said there's a K-boost function in AB? I may need to install PX and enable k-boost, if I cant find it in AB. Do you know if that option does in fact exist?


Boost 2.0 isn't dropping your core clock DURING benchmarking to save power...you're hitting a perf cap, and it's dropping core clock to get under the power limit. ****in level 1 tech support....lol, wow....

KBoost, in precision X, locks in the boost clock and boost voltage for the card. You can try that, but it's not going to help.

Also...never compare overall scores in Firestrike. The graphics score is what the comparison should be based on. Just sayin.


----------



## Vellinious

Ok...wait. What kind of PSU do you have? Death? Mastermike? Is it possible, that no matter what we set the power limit to, if the power supply can't get that much power to your card, that it'd show a PWR perf cap?


----------



## DeathAngel74

its a 900w 80+ gold raidmax gh900. yeah i meant graphics scores, not the general score.


----------



## DeathAngel74

13389 is the highest graphics score so far @ 1531.5, despite the power perfcap. The throttling also happens to blaze2210, he can adjust the power limit to calm it down a bit though. Maybe trying 355.82 or 355.98 may help. The last time I ran any sort of benchmarks was over 6 months ago. So far it happens with 358.59 and 356.04. With that high of a graphic score, i shouldnt be dealing with this issue or need to RMA the card. I'll save up for a better PSU. Weird this is, no driver crashes, black screens or TDR's. So i am clueless


----------



## blaze2210

Graphics score on that run was 13647....No clue what my core speed was, but I'm guessing 1506....



http://www.3dmark.com/fs/4841957


----------



## Vellinious

All of these problems with the power limit have me wondering, too. If it comes out of the power supply as a 6 pin (not a 6 pin +2), just a straight 6 pin PCIe, does the manufacturer of the PSU just have it run 75 watts? And if it comes out of the PSU as a 6+2 (6 pin OR an 8 pin), would it then deliver the 150 watts, if it were assigned that way in the bios?

All of the 6 pin PCIe connectors I'm using a 6+2, not straight 6 pins. I don't have any straight 6 pins, or I'd test my theory....


----------



## DeathAngel74

me either, i have 4 6+2 pins cables, I even tried swapping them out for ones ive havent used yet,cleaned and reseated the card


----------



## Vellinious

Well, there goes that then.....grrr

The reason I was wondering, is because the TDP reading in GPUz that I'm getting corresponds almost exactly with the power limit that my card is drawing from. Using that measurement in GPUz (98% of TDP), whatever, I can decrease the power limit slider and MAKE my cards throttle with perf cap PWR. Essentially, but setting my power limit slider to less than 290 watts, I can make it power throttle. Raise it above 290 watts, and it won't.


----------



## DeathAngel74

Honestly, if the card throttled and flashed the power cap during games, then I'd be worried. I'm happy considering the graphics score for the 1570Mhz run was 13577, compared to 1531 @ 13389.
I really shouldn't be crying about .75 fps

The only game that stutters is Alice Madness Returns, but its badly optimized.


----------



## Vellinious

Yeah, I suppose. I just like to track down problems and figure them out. It bothers me that we haven't been able to find a solution yet.


----------



## DeathAngel74

Should I make the TDP higher that 310W or raise both in the bios? I see 94%-98% in gpu-z @ 279.7W-294.5Wand 106%-113% in Afterburner. The power limit is 310W(114%)


----------



## DeathAngel74

It bugs me too , but i'm clueless. If we didn;t have to take our kitten to vet for follow-up booster shots, I'd get another PSU to test. Even @ 80%, 864W, the PSU should be more than capable of handling 7 fans, 2 ssd, 1hdd, cpu oc'd to 4.5 and whatever the video card is pulling.


----------



## blaze2210

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DeathAngel74*
> 
> It bugs me too , but i'm clueless. If we didn;t have to take our kitten to vet for follow-up booster shots, I'd get another PSU to test.


Have you tried the ones I sent you yet?


----------



## Vellinious

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DeathAngel74*
> 
> Should I make the TDP higher that 310W or raise both in the bios? I see 94%-98% in gpu-z @ 279.7W-294.5Wand 106%-113% in Afterburner. The power limit is 310W(114%)


We moved mastermike's bios all the way up to 350 and it was still hitting a PWR perf cap.

See, with those numbers, Death, it's got me thinking that it has to be power delivery. I dunno....I'm reaching at this point. I'm running an EVGA SuperNova1000P2, so I know my power delivery is solid.

Do you still get the perf cap PWR with just one card?


----------



## DeathAngel74

After we take the kitten to the vet. Just got up, having coffee. Is it ok that I turned boost off in the test bios? or should i leave it as is? If cant figure it out, I'll leave it until i get a new PSU. Games are fine so far. Except Alice:MR. I really appreciate all the help and advice, thanks guys


----------



## Vellinious

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DeathAngel74*
> 
> After we take the kitten to the vet. Just got up, having coffee. Is it ok that I turned boost off in the test bios? or should i leave it as is? If cant figure it out, I'll leave it until i get a new PSU. Games are fine so far. Except Alice:MR


Yeah, I don't think that'll hurt anything, no.


----------



## blaze2210

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DeathAngel74*
> 
> After we take the kitten to the vet. Just got up, having coffee. Is it ok that I turned boost off in the test bios? or should i leave it as is? If cant figure it out, I'll leave it until i get a new PSU. Games are fine so far. Except Alice:MR


If you're trying to get the same results as me, leave Boost on. Otherwise it'll just be another variable to deal with....


----------



## DeathAngel74

I figured,,,
i set the clocks to in my bios files

1291.0
1531.5
1531.5

or 1531.5
1531.5
1531.5


----------



## DeathAngel74

i'll be back, gotta take Jinx to vet at 11


Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


----------



## kl6mk6

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DeathAngel74*
> 
> Should I make the TDP higher that 310W or raise both in the bios? I see 94%-98% in gpu-z @ 279.7W-294.5Wand 106%-113% in Afterburner. The power limit is 310W(114%)


I just want to confirm that your 6th power setting matches your 1st power setting in your Power Table. That is your power target.


----------



## DeathAngel74

First entry is
10000
310000
310000

Sixth entry is
100000
270000
310000


----------



## kl6mk6

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DeathAngel74*
> 
> First entry is
> 10000
> 310000
> 310000
> 
> Sixth entry is
> 100000
> 270000
> 310000


Ok, the pics you posted the other day I couldn't tell from. Are you using afterburner then to get up to 115%.


----------



## DeathAngel74

Yes


----------



## ryder

buying a 970 in the next couple of days.

i hear the 3.5 issue is fixed, but is there anything i should be aware of when buying a specific model to ensure it is the updated 'fixed' version? or what the fix simply a software update?


----------



## blaze2210

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ryder*
> 
> buying a 970 in the next couple of days.
> 
> i hear the 3.5 issue is fixed, but is there anything i should be aware of when buying a specific model to ensure it is the updated 'fixed' version? or what the fix simply a software update?


Nope, it just works.


----------



## ryder

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *blaze2210*
> 
> Nope, it just works.


ok next question 









i'm going with evga and need a blower style exhaust so my only option is this: http://www.ncix.com/detail/evga-geforce-gtx-970-4gb-3e-101998.htm

1) to irradiate,. out of the box this should come with the vram issue fixed, regardless of how long the stock has been sitting on the shelf? (i plan to buy in-store)

2) this sc version, does it come stock with the 1279 'boost speed'? or do i need to access it through precisionx? (i don't plan to OC)

3) i want to game at 1920x1200 for the next year or so until pascal, will i run into any vram issues for games like SW:BF or FO4?

thanks!


----------



## DeathAngel74

If i were to get a new PSU today what size should I get? is 760 enough? or 860? Best Buy has limited selection....


----------



## Vellinious

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DeathAngel74*
> 
> If i were to get a new PSU today what size should I get? is 760 enough? or 860?


This has always served me really well, man. I usually add 10% to 20%, depending on if I'm planning on further expansion or not.

http://outervision.com/power-supply-calculator


----------



## saywhuut

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ryder*
> 
> buying a 970 in the next couple of days.
> 
> i hear the 3.5 issue is fixed, but is there anything i should be aware of when buying a specific model to ensure it is the updated 'fixed' version? or what the fix simply a software update?


I've been out of the loop for a while. Can you let me know where you heard this? I have an Asus strip gtx 970 about one year old. Do I need to return it for an updated version for no 3.5gb issue?

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## kl6mk6

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DeathAngel74*
> 
> If i were to get a new PSU today what size should I get? is 760 enough? or 860? Best Buy has limited selection....


In SLI stressing, I hit 650W max from the wall. That means my psu is putting out just under 600W to my components. If you aren't running SLI a 550W would be more than enough. With SLI, I would do a 750W.


----------



## Xeno1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ryder*
> 
> ok next question
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> i'm going with evga and need a blower style exhaust so my only option is this: http://www.ncix.com/detail/evga-geforce-gtx-970-4gb-3e-101998.htm
> 
> 1) to irradiate,. out of the box this should come with the vram issue fixed, regardless of how long the stock has been sitting on the shelf? (i plan to buy in-store)
> 
> 2) this sc version, does it come stock with the 1279 'boost speed'? or do i need to access it through precisionx? (i don't plan to OC)
> 
> 3) i want to game at 1920x1200 for the next year or so until pascal, will i run into any vram issues for games like SW:BF or FO4?
> 
> thanks!


http://www.newegg.ca/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16814487070&cm_re=gtx_970_sc-_-14-487-070-_-Product Same card cheaper price. It will boost to to its boost out of the box no OC required.
You dont want to irradiate your card. LOL. You will not run into any issues with going over the Vram at those resoulutions.with any game in world currently.


----------



## gatygun

750 watt for sli 970's quality psu is good.

3,5gb of v-ram is still there, that's not "fixed" as the last 500mb is slow memory and will only get adressed the moment it's absolutely needed.

Any game at 1920x1200 will work perfectly fine on the 970 that is currently out. You will only hit v-ram walls when you move up from 1080p > 1440p, but then you will need something more powerful then a 970 anyway.


----------



## Vellinious

With an overclocked CPU, and overclocked 2 x 970s...considering just the average amount of peripherals, hard drives and fans...I wouldn't go with less than an 850.


----------



## DeathAngel74

oc'd i7 @ 4.5, oc'd x1 970, standard peripherals, 2 ssd, 1 hdd, 7 fans=850W ok? psu calc said 595W i got 850W single rail. *I realized what part of the problem was........ multi rail PSU !*


----------



## Vellinious

I'd think you'd be fine with that, man. I hope this clears up your issues.


----------



## DeathAngel74




----------



## Xeno1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *gatygun*
> 
> 750 watt for sli 970's quality psu is good.
> 
> 3,5gb of v-ram is still there, that's not "fixed" as the last 500mb is slow memory and will only get adressed the moment it's absolutely needed.
> 
> Any game at 1920x1200 will work perfectly fine on the 970 that is currently out. You will only hit v-ram walls when you move up from 1080p > 1440p, but then you will need something more powerful then a 970 anyway.


If you are going to be OCING both in SLi i would say 800 min esp if you are OCing heavy, your CPU too.I would want 600 for the cards and maybe 150 for the CPU. With some head room.

I have 3 12 volt rails. But total 12 volts rails is 444 watts. So i limited my MAX wattage on the 970 to 300. that leaves me 144 for the CPU ram mobo whatever


----------



## Vellinious

Yup. I'm actually going to be upgrading mine soon, to a 1300 watt EVGA from a 1000P2. I want a little more wiggle room in case I decide to add a 3rd 970.


----------



## DeathAngel74

be back after i get the psu install. I hope its not DOA


----------



## Xeno1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DeathAngel74*
> 
> oc'd i7 @ 4.5, oc'd x1 970, standard peripherals, 2 ssd, 1 hdd, 7 fans=850W ok? psu calc said 595W i got 850W single rail. *I realized what part of the problem was........ multi rail PSU !*


That power supply in your Signature has more than enough wattage on the 12 volt rails to power 2 970s


----------



## Vellinious

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Xeno1*
> 
> That power supply in your Signature has more than enough wattage on the 12 volt rails to power 2 970s


*Should*, but something is causing a problem somewhere. Not even hitting 100% of TDP, with the TDP and Power Limit settings exactly the same, and still throttling due to PWR? Something's wrong....


----------



## Benjiw

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DeathAngel74*
> 
> be back after i get the psu install. I hope its not DOA


Personally wouldn't put that cheap PSU in my build but sup to you.


----------



## Xeno1

I would guess his problems dont go away with a new power supply


----------



## Vellinious

It's my guess they probably won't either, but.....it's worth a shot, and we've tried just about everything else.


----------



## DeathAngel74

Raidmax is crap. Corsair is all i can afford for now. Stupid question number 1: Should i use 2 separate cables to feed each 6pin separately or use one cable to feed both 6pins simultaniously?


----------



## Vellinious

I would use separate cables, man. Especially as hard as we're pulling on those 6 pins.


----------



## DeathAngel74

*OK, that was problem #2!!!*
New psu is single rail @ 70A


----------



## Xeno1

His card only has 2 6 pins? And you guys have been trying to force more voltage through those 6 pins than the card is set up for possibly.

Bios modding may not be your problem. The card itself may be hardware level blocking (VRM) more voltage coming into the card than you are setting in Bios.


----------



## Hequaqua

i7-4770k OC to 4.5
MSI GTX 970 @1550/8000
3 ssd
2 hdd
6 120 fans
h60 cooling


----------



## DeathAngel74

Thanks guys! It sucks on my wife's laptop....


----------



## Vellinious

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DeathAngel74*
> 
> Thanks guys! It sucks on my wife's laptop....


That fixed it, no more power throttling?!


----------



## Vellinious

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Xeno1*
> 
> His card only has 2 6 pins? And you guys have been trying to force more voltage through those 6 pins than the card is set up for possibly.
> 
> Bios modding may not be your problem. The card itself may be hardware level blocking (VRM) more voltage coming into the card than you are setting in Bios.


Wattage...not voltage. Completely different animal. And yes, you can pull 150 from a 6 pin, just like you can from an 8 pin.


----------



## Xeno1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Hequaqua*
> 
> i7-4770k OC to 4.5
> MSI GTX 970 @1550/8000
> 3 ssd
> 2 hdd
> 6 120 fans
> h60 cooling


under what tests? I would like to see you exactly what you get when the Firestrike is running the Combined test. Or run Prime blend and Firestrike at the Same time?


----------



## Vellinious

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Xeno1*
> 
> under what tests? I would like to see you exactly what you get when the Firestrike is running the Combined test. Or run Prime blend and Firestrike at the Same time?


lol, agreed....maybe at idle, but, under load? No ****in way.


----------



## Xeno1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Vellinious*
> 
> Wattage...not voltage. Completely different animal. And yes, you can pull 150 from a 6 pin, just like you can from an 8 pin.


I thought i remember reading that what a PSu can and cant do on a 6 pin is limited by what gauge wires used? Regardless if I mixed wattage and voltage up, do you think its something on his card not allowing 150watts per pin on the 6 pin input to the card?


----------



## Vellinious

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Xeno1*
> 
> I thought i remember reading that what a PSu can and cant do on a 6 pin is limited by what gauge wires used? Regardless if I mixed wattage and voltage up, do you think its something on his card not allowing 150watts per pin on the 6 pin input to the card?


I really kinda doubt that....it's possible, but....I have basically the same card, and I don't have that limitation.


----------



## Hequaqua

Well.....my memory isn't 100%....so I can't claim if it was under load or not. I want to say I was running the Intel Extreme Tuning.

I posted that back in like April. There was another OC Moderator that was having this discussion. I'm not sure if it was in this thread or not.

I will make a run of Firestrike and see what it is pulling. It will be tomorrow before I can do it.

Here is the link for the Moderator:
http://www.overclock.net/t/1514085/official-nvidia-gtx-970-owners-club/15050#post_23845461

Here is my original post:
http://www.overclock.net/t/1514085/official-nvidia-gtx-970-owners-club/15100#post_23854837


----------



## Xeno1

Please try to give us some numbers when the Gpu and the CPU are both under full load.


----------



## Vellinious

Yeah....I'm having a hard time believing that. I just can't see it. A mildly overclocked 970 can pull 190 watts pretty easy. With a custom bios it's not unheard of to run almost 300, sometimes a little more.


----------



## Xeno1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Vellinious*
> 
> I really kinda doubt that....it's possible, but....I have basically the same card, and I don't have that limitation.


So are saying that we can disregard the supposed power limits by changling the Bios to accept more wattage on the 6 pin inputs? I mean is the allowed power through the 6 pin connectors only limited by the Bios settings and not something else on the card?


----------



## Vellinious

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Xeno1*
> 
> So are saying that we can disregard the supposed power limits by changling the Bios to accept more wattage on the 6 pin inputs? I mean is the allowed power through the 6 pin connectors only limited by the Bios settings and not something else on the card?


The only difference between a 6 pin and an 8 pin is 2 ground wires (thank you MrDark). In fact, most of the 6 pins ARE 8 pins (6+2). I'd wager that as long as you're using a 6+2, it's all good. Now, that's not saying that you can't pull more than 75 watts from a straight 6 pin, because if you look in the stock bios file for a 970 FTW, they have you pulling 79500 from each 6 pin from the get go.

My bios file is set up to pull 120 from each 6 pin and 80 from the PCIe slot. My TDP is set to 310, and the power limits are set to 270 and 310 with the slider at max. If I don't push the slider all the way up during my benchmark runs, I hit the power limit pretty hard. My cards are pulling right at 290 watts. That wouldn't be possible if I couldn't pull more than 75 watts from a 6 pin. 75+75+75=225


----------



## Xeno1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Vellinious*
> 
> The only difference between a 6 pin and an 8 pin is 2 ground wires (thank you MrDark). In fact, most of the 6 pins ARE 8 pins (6+2). I'd wager that as long as you're using a 6+2, it's all good. Now, that's not saying that you can't pull more than 75 watts from a straight 6 pin, because if you look in the stock bios file for a 970 FTW, they have you pulling 79500 from each 6 pin from the get go.
> 
> My bios file is set up to pull 120 from each 6 pin and 80 from the PCIe slot. My TDP is set to 310, and the power limits are set to 270 and 310 with the slider at max. If I don't push the slider all the way up during my benchmark runs, I hit the power limit pretty hard. My cards are pulling right at 290 watts. That wouldn't be possible if I couldn't pull more than 75 watts from a 6 pin. 75+75+75=225


yeah all that makes sense, I guess I am not making myself understood. The question is - "is the allowed power through the 6 pin connectors only limited by the Bios settings and not something else on the card?"


----------



## blaze2210

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Xeno1*
> 
> yeah all that makes sense, I guess I am not making myself understood. The question is - "is the allowed power through the 6 pin connectors only limited by the Bios settings and not something else on the card?"


I'm sure there's a hard limit somewhere along the line, but so far, we haven't found it.


----------



## Xeno1

aha. So in theory someone could set his Bios to allows for more power than some bit of hardware on the card will allow. He may even have a PSU can easily provide all the power he needs by 2 times. The card is just not allowing the wattage he thinks he is getting. he runs into perfcaps power, Looks at his Bios which allows for 400 watts and assumes his card is super power hungry when in fact something on his cards besides the Bios settings are not allowing him to draw the wattage he thinks he is?


----------



## Vellinious

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Xeno1*
> 
> yeah all that makes sense, I guess I am not making myself understood. The question is - "is the allowed power through the 6 pin connectors only limited by the Bios settings and not something else on the card?"


As far as we can tell? Yes, it's only limited by the bios. Hard to tell though, because it's pretty hard to push that far to see where the limit is.


----------



## DeathAngel74

not turned on yet, cabling issues


Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


----------



## Xeno1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Vellinious*
> 
> As far as we can tell? Yes, it's only limited by the bios. Hard to tell though, because it's pretty hard to push that far to see where the limit is.


Well I assume you all know that the cards are in fact hardware limited on the vcore? I would bet money that they are also limited on wattage. I'll email Evga and ask.


----------



## Vellinious

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Xeno1*
> 
> Well I assume you all know that the cards are in fact hardware limited on the vcore? I would bet money that they are also limited on wattage. I'll email Evga and ask.


Depends on the card. Some of them are limited really low, like the Strix at 1.212. The Galax cards are too, at 1.212 (all except the Hall of Fame edition). The FTW, from what I can tell is limited at 1.275v. I know some of the cards are able to pull 1.312v. Not sure if they're tried pulling more than that or not.


----------



## hertz9753

@EVGA-JacobF. We do do have rep on OCN.


----------



## Xeno1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *hertz9753*
> 
> @EVGA-JacobF. We do do have rep on OCN.


Messaged him and sent Email to Evga costumer support


----------



## Xeno1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Vellinious*
> 
> Depends on the card. Some of them are limited really low, like the Strix at 1.212. The Galax cards are too, at 1.212 (all except the Hall of Fame edition). The FTW, from what I can tell is limited at 1.275v. I know some of the cards are able to pull 1.312v. Not sure if they're tried pulling more than that or not.


I think the ssc 3975 may be locked at 1.275, I have only ever tried as high as that though. The consequences for me burning up this card are severe. I would have to go back to SLi 9800Gtx+s with 512 MB


----------



## DeathAngel74




----------



## Vellinious

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Xeno1*
> 
> I think the ssc 3975 may be locked at 1.275, I have only ever tried as high as that though. The consequences for me burning up this card are severe. I would have to go back to SLi 9800Gtx+s with 512 MB


I've heard people swear up and down that they could get more than 1.275 out of the SSC, but...honestly, I have a hard time believing it. The FTW is the exact same card, exact same pcb, etc....and any time I try to go above 1.275, I get no additional heat, no additional stable clock, and no additional power limit increase. Absolutely nothing changes. Now, one would think that if you were going from 1.275v to 1.312v, you'd see at least a little change in something....but that's not the case.

Maybe EVGA on the next card lower on the "performance chart" allowed them to pull more voltage past the VRM, but...why they'd do that is beyond me. Eh, whatever. lol


----------



## Vellinious

Nice! Now, fire that ***** up and let's see if it fixed the issue! lol


----------



## DeathAngel74

Top Ramen first!!!


----------



## Vellinious

Just to illustrate really quick what I'm talking about. The base power limit in my bios is 270 watts. At 105% I throttle pretty hard in FS Ultra runs, as seen in the picture below. But if I up it to 114% (310 watts) it gets a clean run every time. I've calculated that they're pulling between 289 and 292 watts each FS Ultra run. This at 1.275v @ 1595 on the core....and I do my FS Ultra runs for scores, at 1607 / 1998.

Side note: 5991 graphics score in Ultra...not bad for a throttled run, eh? = P


----------



## DeathAngel74

Wasnt the PSU.....But its ok, The old one died this afternoon. I turned the pc on, and crackling, hiss and burning smell........Then I pulled the plug...I'll test blaze's roms after dinner!


----------



## Vellinious

Well p00p


----------



## DeathAngel74

Should I RMA the card??/


----------



## DeathAngel74

COuld it be a setting in the system BIOS eff'd up?


----------



## Xeno1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Vellinious*
> 
> I've heard people swear up and down that they could get more than 1.275 out of the SSC, but...honestly, I have a hard time believing it. The FTW is the exact same card, exact same pcb, etc....and any time I try to go above 1.275, I get no additional heat, no additional stable clock, and no additional power limit increase. Absolutely nothing changes. Now, one would think that if you were going from 1.275v to 1.312v, you'd see at least a little change in something....but that's not the case.
> 
> Maybe EVGA on the next card lower on the "performance chart" allowed them to pull more voltage past the VRM, but...why they'd do that is beyond me. Eh, whatever. lol


Well I might try it years from now, when this thing is too "slow" to Max out any game i play.Going on what your exp has been I'd say you are probably right. But then again you dont have an SSC 3975 so who knows


----------



## Vellinious

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DeathAngel74*
> 
> COuld it be a setting in the system BIOS eff'd up?


The settings you have in your bios are pretty much the same as I'm running in mine. I don't think that's the issue. I'm out of ideas, man.

Maybe if the EVGA rep pops in, we can get his opinion on it.


----------



## Xeno1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Vellinious*
> 
> Just to illustrate really quick what I'm talking about. The base power limit in my bios is 270 watts. At 105% I throttle pretty hard in FS Ultra runs, as seen in the picture below. But if I up it to 114% (310 watts) it gets a clean run every time. I've calculated that they're pulling between 289 and 292 watts each FS Ultra run. This at 1.275v @ 1595 on the core....and I do my FS Ultra runs for scores, at 1607 / 1998.
> 
> Side note: 5991 graphics score in Ultra...not bad for a throttled run, eh? = P


I do know that I never seen GPU-Z or Afterburner show me a clock higher than 1.275. I think I may have tried with a Bios "The BOOM" made for me that supposedly allowed for 1.3. I'll see if I can get AB or GPu-z to display higher than 1.275. Have to dig it up though


----------



## Xeno1

What model number is yours? Is it
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DeathAngel74*
> 
> COuld it be a setting in the system BIOS eff'd up?


What model card do you have? 2974 2977? 3974?


----------



## DeathAngel74

Asus z97A and 04g p4 3979 kb. Blaze2210. I just tested the test bios still green bar at 105%

Stayed at 1531 for 5 seconds and dropped to 1404Mhz, stayed there.


----------



## DeathAngel74

Drivers? 358.59 and 356.04 are what ive tested on. Suggestions?


----------



## DeathAngel74

Even at 1.250v. Should I try dropping the watts?


----------



## Xeno1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DeathAngel74*
> 
> Asus z97A and 04g p4 3979 kb. Blaze2210. I just tested the test bios still green bar at 105%
> 
> Stayed at 1531 for 5 seconds and dropped to 1404Mhz, stayed there.


You were getting nearly the exact scores I was.Do you know how many Power phases you have on that model? What scores you are getting right now on Firestrike?


----------



## DeathAngel74

11409 graphics score. Power perfcap even on stock bios. So do I rma?


----------



## hertz9753

No! Your card works.


----------



## Slushpup

Well I looked at my ASIC scores today on my two Asus Strix. one is 66.3% and the other is 79.8%... To bad they are on a bad board with one 8 pin lol.


----------



## Xeno1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DeathAngel74*
> 
> 11409 graphics score. Power perfcap even on stock bios. So do I rma?


Well you didnt always have this problem right? You have been messing with your card quite a bit, its likely you did something too it. RMA is your call.


----------



## Xeno1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Vellinious*
> 
> Just to illustrate really quick what I'm talking about. The base power limit in my bios is 270 watts. At 105% I throttle pretty hard in FS Ultra runs, as seen in the picture below. But if I up it to 114% (310 watts) it gets a clean run every time. I've calculated that they're pulling between 289 and 292 watts each FS Ultra run. This at 1.275v @ 1595 on the core....and I do my FS Ultra runs for scores, at 1607 / 1998.
> 
> Side note: 5991 graphics score in Ultra...not bad for a throttled run, eh? = P


I just tried a Bios with voltage at 1.286. Neither Gpu-z or AB report anything higher than 1.275. The next step would be to try what you did, just to see if I get any higher scores. But at this point, I am pretty sure 1.275 is the limit for the 3975. Evga told me that there was a voltage limit but they would not disclose what it was.


----------



## DeathAngel74

Progress!!!


----------



## Sangrial

Hello peeps!

How's my GTX 970 fares based on the following pictures?

GPU OC Settings:

GPU-Z Sensors during Heaven Benchmark:

Unigine Heaven Benchmark Result:


----------



## Hequaqua

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Xeno1*
> 
> Please try to give us some numbers when the Gpu and the CPU are both under full load.


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Vellinious*
> 
> Yeah....I'm having a hard time believing that. I just can't see it. A mildly overclocked 970 can pull 190 watts pretty easy. With a custom bios it's not unheard of to run almost 300, sometimes a little more.


I couldn't stay stable at 4.5ghz.

Here is 4.4ghz 1560/8000 Fo[email protected] and Valley running at the same time:


Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!







*Note: [email protected] uses the default Memory clock(7000).

Here is 4.3ghz 1559/8000 Intel Extreme tuning and Firestrike Ultra running:


Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


----------



## Xeno1

ty. Did you snap the pic at the lowest you saw it or the highest or what?


----------



## Hequaqua

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Xeno1*
> 
> ty. Did you snap the pic at the lowest you saw it or the highest or what?


It floats around. I think the highest I saw was about 345.

I just ran Firestirke Extreme graphic test 1 looped. CPU @3.9, GPU @1559/8000. It was going from about 310-323 watts. At idle it was showing 70 watts.

I do have a lot of devices running though.

3 ssd
2 hdd
2 90mm fans
5 120mm fans
2 140mm fans
DVD Drive
Fan controller(no led)


----------



## gatygun

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Vellinious*
> 
> Yeah....I'm having a hard time believing that. I just can't see it. A mildly overclocked 970 can pull 190 watts pretty easy. With a custom bios it's not unheard of to run almost 300, sometimes a little more.


970 sli will only pull about 450 max together, a overclocked cpu will pull about ~150.

650 wattage psu is already enough for mild overclock, 750 works for overclocking.

1000w is overkill for 2x 970's.

Anyway, i don't see much reason to OC 2x 970's that much anyway. The performance on 1080p is going to be insane already. higher resolutions you will hit a v-ram wall before anything else anyway.

But that's just me. You are better off then buying a faster gpu with more memory like 980 ti then.


----------



## Xeno1

next quesion if you will? What is your max wattage set to in your Video Bios?


----------



## Hequaqua

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Xeno1*
> 
> next quesion if you will? What is your max wattage set to in your Video Bios?


285 watts

EDIT:
This what my current bios looks like playing BF4:


I could run it at 1550/8000 and see pretty much the same numbers. The only time I ever see PWR in perfcap is with Catzilla. It appears very briefly on the last test.


----------



## Xeno1

Tests on either Anand or Toms show these cards spiking well over 325 in the microseconds scale. If you dont believe it? Go buy a 350 watt on the 12 volt rail and show some benches at 1500/8000


----------



## Xeno1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *gatygun*
> 
> 970 sli will only pull about 450 max together, a overclocked cpu will pull about ~150.
> 
> 650 wattage psu is already enough for mild overclock, 750 works for overclocking.
> 
> 1000w is overkill for 2x 970's.
> 
> Anyway, i don't see much reason to OC 2x 970's that much anyway. The performance on 1080p is going to be insane already. higher resolutions you will hit a v-ram wall before anything else anyway.
> 
> But that's just me. You are better off then buying a faster gpu with more memory like 980 ti then.


Well when u have your Bios set to 300 and you run 2 of them, and your CPu is 5 Gen old and useing 125+ plus at full load- 750 is not giving much headroom


----------



## Hequaqua

While the wattage is important. Amps on the 12v rail is what matters really.

Here is a short video I just made. The highest reading was 327w. I was at 4.4 CPU 1550/8000 GPU. Firestrike at 2715x1527(DSR).






I'm looking at the Kill-A-Watt now....idle about 70 watts. My card is set to 285watts. 85%TDP of 285=242.25watts+70(Idle)=312watts Give or take due to % of TDP.

SLI usage I don't know.


----------



## Vellinious

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Xeno1*
> 
> I just tried a Bios with voltage at 1.286. Neither Gpu-z or AB report anything higher than 1.275. The next step would be to try what you did, just to see if I get any higher scores. But at this point, I am pretty sure 1.275 is the limit for the 3975. Evga told me that there was a voltage limit but they would not disclose what it was.


They won't report any higher no matter what you do. The max they'll read is 1.275v.


----------



## Vellinious

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *gatygun*
> 
> 970 sli will only pull about 450 max together, a overclocked cpu will pull about ~150.
> 
> 650 wattage psu is already enough for mild overclock, 750 works for overclocking.
> 
> 1000w is overkill for 2x 970's.
> 
> Anyway, i don't see much reason to OC 2x 970's that much anyway. The performance on 1080p is going to be insane already. higher resolutions you will hit a v-ram wall before anything else anyway.
> 
> But that's just me. You are better off then buying a faster gpu with more memory like 980 ti then.


I guess you missed my other post where I showed, very clearly, getting a PWR perf cap with the power limit set to 283 (270 * 105%).

lol, and yes, you're entitled to your opinion about overclocking, but...I've already dismissed it. Have a good day. = )


----------



## kl6mk6

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Xeno1*
> 
> Well when u have your Bios set to 300 and you run 2 of them, and your CPu is 5 Gen old and useing 125+ plus at full load- 750 is not giving much headroom


Yeah, just looked at my numbers and you're right. I'm only running a power limit of 204w on my SLI 970s, so my cpu OC must be getting close to 180W to get me up to the 600W from the PSU. So, if your running closer to 300W on your GPUs, then you probably do need a 850W PSU minimum.


----------



## DeathAngel74

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DeathAngel74*
> 
> Progress!!!




http://www.3dmark.com/3dm/8952135?


Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!



GM204_Test.zip 136k .zip file









^^^^^
Essentially, tricking the card to boost higher, even though its hitting a power cap, lowering tdp,pl,pt to 220W-255W (93% PL in Afterburner). I also lowered the fan speeds, when it hit 100%, instant throttle, no matter what I did. Thanks for all the help guys, I think Im onto something.

*Edit:
Yeah, it was only dipping to 1493-1506 this time around!! barely noticeable on the graph. Yay!*


----------



## Vellinious

Gettin a little better.


----------



## DeathAngel74

HEEHEEHEE! Kinda hilarious I was going the wrong way all this time. Less power is better and 1.2750 instead of 1.3125. Like my wife says, "You always have to learn the hard way"


----------



## Xeno1

.[/quote]
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Vellinious*
> 
> They won't report any higher no matter what you do. The max they'll read is 1.275v.


Interesting


----------



## Slushpup

I have two Strix 970 GTXs. This is what I have hit. I think the cards will go higher also. This test was 40 mins of heaven in a
20c ambient temp room. I wonder what the 1 8pin is pushing through it's cable lol.


----------



## Xeno1

yeah at 5 Ghz thats a ton of juice. One of these days I have to get a killawatt


----------



## gatygun

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Vellinious*
> 
> I guess you missed my other post where I showed, very clearly, getting a PWR perf cap with the power limit set to 283 (270 * 105%).
> 
> lol, and yes, you're entitled to your opinion about overclocking, but...I've already dismissed it. Have a good day. = )


Just bought a meter, to see how it goes.

PC setup is:
i7 870 4,3ghz 1,45v comsumes a lot
970 1500/2000 ( +85mv / 110power limit )
8gb ddr3
4x hdd's, 1x ssd
8 fans
Random stuff connected towards my pc / usb stick / headphone / mobile phone / 3 screens connected / mouse / keyboard and some more stuff

This is what i get on average when i game ( ac unity market / witcher 3 market / crysis 3 / farcry 4 start area / battlefield 4 mp map / some other games.



Sometimes it hits as high as 400w but that's about it.

I get about 500w at torture tests ( prime95 + furmark )

I get about 320w at prime95 only
i get about 330w at furmark only

The cpu i'm using and the voltage pretty much + clock, extremely demanding cpu that most people that own a newer intel probably won't need to power.



that leaves a 750w with 350 left ( if you got a power hungry cpu ), skylake is pretty much half this ). That 350w isn't going to need to power another entire system + cpu but just a single gpu.

I wouldn't be shocked if 2x 970's would work on a 650w power supply on top of it and that's with a oc.

I have experience with 290's and with a 970, and frankly oc'ing options on those 970's is really minor stuff when it comes to extra watt usage. It's way more limited then what 290's for example offer. The increase in watt consumption from stock to oc is about 40-50w extra. That's it, it's nothing.


----------



## Vellinious

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *gatygun*
> 
> Just bought a meter, to see how it goes.
> 
> PC setup is:
> i7 870 4,3ghz 1,45v comsumes a lot
> 970 1500/2000 ( +85mv / 110power limit )
> 8gb ddr3
> 4x hdd's, 1x ssd
> 8 fans
> Random stuff connected towards my pc / usb stick / headphone / mobile phone / 3 screens connected / mouse / keyboard and some more stuff
> 
> This is what i get on average when i game ( ac unity market / witcher 3 market / crysis 3 / farcry 4 start area / battlefield 4 mp map / some other games.
> 
> 
> 
> Sometimes it hits as high as 400w but that's about it.
> 
> I get about 500w at torture tests ( prime95 + furmark )
> 
> I get about 320w at prime95 only
> i get about 330w at furmark only
> 
> The cpu i'm using and the voltage pretty much + clock, extremely demanding cpu that most people that own a newer intel probably won't need to power.
> 
> 
> 
> that leaves a 750w with 350 left ( if you got a power hungry cpu ), skylake is pretty much half this ). That 350w isn't going to need to power another entire system + cpu but just a single gpu.
> 
> I wouldn't be shocked if 2x 970's would work on a 650w power supply on top of it and that's with a oc.
> 
> I have experience with 290's and with a 970, and frankly oc'ing options on those 970's is really minor stuff when it comes to extra watt usage. It's way more limited then what 290's for example offer. The increase in watt consumption from stock to oc is about 40-50w extra. That's it, it's nothing.


Going from 187 for a maximum on the stock bios to 290 watts is quite a jump. Can you make a couple of stock 970s work on a 650 watt PSU? Absolutely. Probably even with a mild overclock. Wanna push them though? That's not gonna cut it. Period.


----------



## DeathAngel74

I increased the PL and TDP to 255W and Power target to 220W from stock 170W/187W @ 93% PL in Afterburner. PCIE to 82W, 6pins at 79500 and 87500. So, 187W--->>220W(118 PT). but then 220*.93=204.6W. Now GPU-Z and Afterburner read the Power Consumption correctly. Moving the boost clock to CLK 67, instead of CLK 74 seemed to work better. Lowering the max RPm's to 3850 from 4450 helped too.62*C-63*C max.


----------



## Slushpup

Ok since my more expensive beast is in boxes till my new case gets here, I ran some tests with my Strix cards.
Firstrike 1.1
16065 score.

http://www.3dmark.com/3dm/8955238?


----------



## greasemonky89

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DeathAngel74*
> 
> I increased the PL and TDP to 255W and Power target to 220W from stock 170W/187W @ 93% PL in Afterburner. PCIE to 82W, 6pins at 79500 and 87500. So, 187W--->>220W(118 PT). but then 220*.93=204.6W. Now GPU-Z and Afterburner read the Power Consumption correctly. Moving the boost clock to CLK 67, instead of CLK 74 seemed to work better. Lowering the max RPm's to 3850 from 4450 helped too.62*C-63*C max.


will u be updating on your thread.


----------



## DeathAngel74

GM204_Test.zip 136k .zip file

Set voltage, memory and core clock to +0, Power limit to 93 or 94%, temp target to 87 or 88 if you have it linked to the power limit. fan on auto controlled by bios.

http://www.3dmark.com/compare/fs/6258880/fs/6256230


----------



## greasemonky89

nope still get artifacts and dips. crashed once on heaven its just not being stable for me. this is so lame i feel like sending this out to be rma'd.


----------



## DeathAngel74

I get dips too. 1480,1493,1506,1518 , mostly 1531. sorry bro. Artifacts suck


----------



## greasemonky89

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DeathAngel74*
> 
> I get dips too. 1480,1493,1506,1518 , mostly 1531. sorry bro. Artifacts suck


i got a better score though lol so thats a plus but reverted back to original bios . but damn i got a weak card.

stupid question dose this version of our card have dual bios i never checked when i bought it.


----------



## DeathAngel74

yeah
2 little dip switches on the back


----------



## DeathAngel74

http://www.3dmark.com/compare/fs/6260573/fs/6259848


----------



## hurricane28

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DeathAngel74*
> 
> 
> 
> http://www.3dmark.com/compare/fs/6260573/fs/6259848


Nice score, now beat mine


----------



## lester007

try with valley extreme preset


----------



## hurricane28

I don't like valley.

I don't bench that much either anymore, i like to play games more than running benches.


----------



## Coree

Hey to all of you Windforce version GTX 970 owners: Do you have this warping in the middle of the PCB? Seems that many review samples have that, but it's not really an issue.

http://www.nikktech.com/main/images/pics/reviews/gigabyte/gv_n970wf3oc_4gd/gv_n970wf3oc_4gd_08.JPG
http://www.hardwareoverclock.com/Grafikkarte/GTX-970-WindForce-3X-010.jpg


----------



## ppbastos

Hi, anyone csn share a bios optimized for MSI Gaming 4G 970? Having hard time to go over 1510/8000.


----------



## Hequaqua

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ppbastos*
> 
> Hi, anyone csn share a bios optimized for MSI Gaming 4G 970? Having hard time to go over 1510/8000.


Here is the one I am using. It's set for 1506/8000, but I can still increase the core speeds with AB.

Hequaqua1.225v1506.rom.zip 136k .zip file


You can use this as a guide to change your original. Be sure to back up the original somewhere.


----------



## Vellinious

New high score. 1624 / 1999. I really wish I didn't have Elpida memory....this stuff sucks.

http://www.3dmark.com/fs/6266107


----------



## Hequaqua

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Vellinious*
> 
> New high score. 1624 / 1999. I really wish I didn't have Elpida memory....this stuff sucks.
> 
> http://www.3dmark.com/fs/6266107


Nice!









I would think at those speeds you would see a bigger increase your Graphics score. Only 136 points more than my best overall. I've ran it so many times, I'm not sure if I have a higher graphics score or not. lol

http://www.3dmark.com/fs/4502114


----------



## Vellinious

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Hequaqua*
> 
> Nice!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I would think at those speeds you would see a big increase your Graphics score. Only 136 points more than my best overall. I've ran it so many times, I'm not sure if I have a higher graphics score or not. lol
> 
> http://www.3dmark.com/fs/4502114


Once you get up that high, the returns are pretty minimal. The memory speed is really holding me back. If I try to crack it above 2000 in Firestrike it crashes, no matter what I'm running on the core...sucks.


----------



## Hequaqua

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Vellinious*
> 
> Once you get up that high, the returns are pretty minimal. The memory speed is really holding me back. If I try to crack it above 2000 in Firestrike it crashes, no matter what I'm running on the core...sucks.


I feel that way about my core....lmao

I have Samsung, and it will clock anywhere from 8000-8300. Mind you, not super stable. I can run benches at 8200 without much of a problem. I agree, after about 1530/8000, it doesn't increase the performance all the much. We are talking less than 2-3fps on most benchmarks.


----------



## Vellinious

I wanted top 20 for single 970 runs...not gonna make it.


----------



## rfarmer

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Hequaqua*
> 
> Here is the one I am using. It's set for 1506/8000, but I can still increase the core speeds with AB.
> 
> Hequaqua1.225v1506.rom.zip 136k .zip file
> 
> 
> You can use this as a guide to change your original. Be sure to back up the original somewhere.


Thank you for this, copied it to my MSI 970 and got 1506/8000 and NO PerfCap. Exactly what I was looking for.


----------



## Hequaqua

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *rfarmer*
> 
> Thank you for this, copied it to my MSI 970 and got 1506/8000 and NO PerfCap. Exactly what I was looking for.


No problem. Been using it for months not a hiccup.


----------



## DeathAngel74

Getting better.


----------



## Vellinious

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DeathAngel74*
> 
> Getting better.


Not as bad as it was. Is that a game, or a stress test?


----------



## DeathAngel74




----------



## Xeno1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DeathAngel74*


TESSELATION *DISABLED*







Why are benching with Tess disabled from the defualts?


----------



## Xeno1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Vellinious*
> 
> I wanted top 20 for single 970 runs...not gonna make it.


.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Vellinious*
> 
> I wanted top 20 for single 970 runs...not gonna make it.


I'm number 2 WITH an i5 760. I bet I can get number 1 easy as im not at 1.275 yet.
http://www.3dmark.com/search#/?mode=advanced&url=/proxycon/ajax/search/cpugpu/fs/P/1146/982/500000?minScore=0&gpuName=NVIDIA GeForce GTX 970&cpuName=Intel Core i5-760 Processor


----------



## DeathAngel74

I almost set up an RMA too. f'ing user error, lol! "yes, hello, I'd like to use my warranty! I don't knowz how to setup teh custom biosz!"


----------



## Xeno1

As too what limits Max wattage on the cards? No answer yet.

Xeno1
Oct 17, 2015 at 9:02 pm
We know that there is hard limit on voltage, no matter what the Bios is set too. I would like to know if the BIos is the only limiting factor on wattage? Or is there something on the card that will limit the wattage allowed in as well.

EVGA-JacobF
Today at 11:50 am
BIOS is limited, of course hardware components like VRM play a role also

Xeno1
Today at 9:23 pm
Ok I already knew about voltage. Can you answer my question? I would like to know if the BIos is the only limiting factor on Max wattage? Or is there something on the card that will limit the wattage allowed in as well.


----------



## DeathAngel74

aren't there shunt resistors that limit the power limit?


----------



## Xeno1

I really dont know. Vellionoius says that as far as he knows its only the BIos liimiting the wattage the card can drew. Its seems to me that the card woudl have wattage limits hardware controlled.


----------



## DeathAngel74




----------



## DeathAngel74

3979kb.mk4.zip 136k .zip file


----------



## hurricane28

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Vellinious*
> 
> New high score. 1624 / 1999. I really wish I didn't have Elpida memory....this stuff sucks.
> 
> http://www.3dmark.com/fs/6266107


Nice score dude









May i ask what driver you are using now?


----------



## outofmyheadyo

My MSI GAMING 4G seems to run happy enough @ 1550Mhz that`s with +0.87mV but 1600 seems unobtainable, can you increase the voltage with a custom bios, or should I just be happy with 1550 ? The temperatures never go above 69 and the card is really quiet, so i wouldnt mind squeezin some more fps out of it, if possible


----------



## Vellinious

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *hurricane28*
> 
> Nice score dude
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> May i ask what driver you are using now?


That was with 358.5. I don't like it though. Going to switch back to 355.82.


----------



## Hequaqua

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *outofmyheadyo*
> 
> My MSI GAMING 4G seems to run happy enough @ 1550Mhz that`s with +0.87mV but 1600 seems unobtainable, can you increase the voltage with a custom bios, or should I just be happy with 1550 ? The temperatures never go above 69 and the card is really quiet, so i wouldnt mind squeezin some more fps out of it, if possible


I have the same card. I can hit about 1560-1570 tops. Samsung memory so no issue hitting 8000+. I am on a custom bios, 1506/[email protected] No issues at all. No perfcaps in GPU-Z. I can still use AB to crank it up to those clocks without having to add any voltage. You won't see a huge gain in performance after about 1550 really. We are talking about maybe 1-2 fps.

Vellinious I did have a higher run. I looked through the top scores on 3DMark. A little closer to ya....lol

http://www.3dmark.com/fs/4813714


----------



## outofmyheadyo

Okay, I`ll just run it 1550/8000 then


----------



## Hequaqua

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *outofmyheadyo*
> 
> Okay, I`ll just run it 1550/8000 then


I posted my bios a few pages back for another user last night if you want to look at it as a guide. I modded mine so I wouldn't have to use AB when I game.


----------



## Vellinious

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Hequaqua*
> 
> I have the same card. I can hit about 1560-1570 tops. Samsung memory so no issue hitting 8000+. I am on a custom bios, 1506/[email protected] No issues at all. No perfcaps in GPU-Z. I can still use AB to crank it up to those clocks without having to add any voltage. You won't see a huge gain in performance after about 1550 really. We are talking about maybe 1-2 fps.
> 
> Vellinious I did have a higher run. I looked through the top scores on 3DMark. A little closer to ya....lol
> 
> http://www.3dmark.com/fs/4813714


Yeah, the graphics score isn't quite there, but almost. Nice score, man. I see on the leaderboards, there are a couple of guys pulling 15k graphics scores....I wonder how they're doing that?


----------



## Vellinious

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Xeno1*
> 
> I really dont know. Vellionoius says that as far as he knows its only the BIos liimiting the wattage the card can drew. Its seems to me that the card woudl have wattage limits hardware controlled.


Oh, I'm sure it's hardware controlled somewhere with the shunt resistors. There are a few of them that I see, just glancing at my cards through the haze of being half awake.. I just haven't been able to find where those limits are at yet.


----------



## hurricane28

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Vellinious*
> 
> That was with 358.5. I don't like it though. Going to switch back to 355.82.


Oh okay,

I am on 353.62 and sinse Nvidia drivers a ****ty lately i have no plans on installing newer ones.

Just go over to Geforce forum, o boy so many problems with dirvers lately.


----------



## Hequaqua

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Vellinious*
> 
> Yeah, the graphics score isn't quite there, but almost. Nice score, man. I see on the leaderboards, there are a couple of guys pulling 15k graphics scores....I wonder how they're doing that?


I have no idea. I wish Firestrike showed the ACTUAL core speed correctly. I think it will if the Boost and GPU clock are the same in the bios. I won't ever hit that with my card. Overall, still very happy with it. I saw a used one on eBay yesterday for 199.99, but it was an actual auction. It was 215 when I looked last night. The guy selling it says it's barely used, he bought a 980ti instead. I have thought about going SLI, but at 1080 I don't see the point of spending any more money. I'll stay where I'm at for now. Save some money and wait for the next gen card(s).


----------



## Vellinious

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *hurricane28*
> 
> Oh okay,
> 
> I am on 353.62 and sinse Nvidia drivers a ****ty lately i have no plans on installing newer ones.
> 
> Just go over to Geforce forum, o boy so many problems with dirvers lately.


Yeah, I know. I may try that version tonight if you're having good luck with them. The 355.82 driver is where I ran all my high score runs in Valley, Heaven and Firestrike. Always looking for more, though.


----------



## hurricane28

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Vellinious*
> 
> Yeah, I know. I may try that version tonight if you're having good luck with them. The 355.82 driver is where I ran all my high score runs in Valley, Heaven and Firestrike. Always looking for more, though.


Aha, might try that driver to gain some more points because i am right behind you.

Do you have custom bios?


----------



## Hequaqua

Here are some benchmarks I ran with all the different drivers(353.62-358.50).

I re-ran some Firestrike ones, for some reason the CPU scores where messed up.

Here is Firestrike:
Firestrike Driver Scores

Here is Valley:
Valley Driver Scores


----------



## Vellinious

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Hequaqua*
> 
> Here are some benchmarks I ran with all the different drivers(353.62-358.50).
> 
> I re-ran some Firestrike ones, for some reason the CPU scores where messed up.
> 
> Here is Firestrike:
> Firestrike Driver Scores
> 
> Here is Valley:
> Valley Driver Scores


Good info. I will definitely try that driver when I get home tonight. Thanks!


----------



## Hequaqua

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Vellinious*
> 
> Good info. I will definitely try that driver when I get home tonight. Thanks!


It took me some time to get all those. I had to go back and reinstall all the drivers....lmao

I have the time though...lmao Now I'm current so I can just add the newer ones as they are released.


----------



## outofmyheadyo

Does it have boost disabled, and uses only 2D and 3D clocks like Skynet-s bios-es used to do ?


----------



## DeathAngel74

358.70 just came out last night


----------



## Vellinious

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DeathAngel74*
> 
> 358.70 just came out last night


May try those too, but I don't hold much hope. The last couple of driver versions have caused issues with Firestrike.


----------



## d3v0

Late to the game, but received my ASUS Strix edition GTX 970 today









Runs a solid 1489mhz boost clock! Usually chills around 68-70C after a few hours of the Witcher 3 (2560x1600, nearly maxed, hairworks off)

Was able to get an X5613 score in 3DMark 11.

Any mods or bios flashes I should be aware of to unlock more performance for say, Fallout 4?


----------



## Vellinious

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *d3v0*
> 
> Late to the game, but received my ASUS Strix edition GTX 970 today
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Runs a solid 1489mhz boost clock! Usually chills around 68-70C after a few hours of the Witcher 3 (2560x1600, nearly maxed, hairworks off)
> 
> Was able to get an X5613 score in 3DMark 11.
> 
> Any mods or bios flashes I should be aware of to unlock more performance for say, Fallout 4?


If I recall correctly, the STRIX is VRM locked at 1.212v. You can check the 900 series custom bios thread, but....I don't think there's much you're going to be able to do in terms of getting more voltage for higher clocks. You may be able to push up to around 1500 or higher on those voltages though.....

Here's the 900 custom bios thread.

http://www.overclock.net/t/1573308/nvidia-gtx-900-cards-custom-bios-upon-request


----------



## d3v0

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Vellinious*
> 
> If I recall correctly, the STRIX is VRM locked at 1.212v. You can check the 900 series custom bios thread, but....I don't think there's much you're going to be able to do in terms of getting more voltage for higher clocks. You may be able to push up to around 1500 or higher on those voltages though.....
> 
> Here's the 900 custom bios thread.
> 
> http://www.overclock.net/t/1573308/nvidia-gtx-900-cards-custom-bios-upon-request


Okay great. Might just be more cost effective to add a second 970 for SLI for fallout 4, depending on compatibility.


----------



## hurricane28

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Hequaqua*
> 
> Here are some benchmarks I ran with all the different drivers(353.62-358.50).
> 
> I re-ran some Firestrike ones, for some reason the CPU scores where messed up.
> 
> Here is Firestrike:
> Firestrike Driver Scores
> 
> Here is Valley:
> Valley Driver Scores


so from what i see is that 353.62 gives the best scores out of all of them. I guess it depends on the system too because i had higher scores on the previous driver.


----------



## Vellinious

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *hurricane28*
> 
> so from what i see is that 353.62 gives the best scores out of all of them. I guess it depends on the system too because i had higher scores on the previous driver.


On single card runs, the 358.5 seemed to work really well. But not so much in SLI. My graphics scores were about 600 points less in my FS runs last night. The 355.82 drivers worked VERY well in SLI.

I'm going to try those earlier drivers tonight in both single card and SLI runs, see how things work out.


----------



## hurricane28

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Vellinious*
> 
> On single card runs, the 358.5 seemed to work really well. But not so much in SLI. My graphics scores were about 600 points less in my FS runs last night. The 355.82 drivers worked VERY well in SLI.
> 
> I'm going to try those earlier drivers tonight in both single card and SLI runs, see how things work out.


Aha, looking forward to your rusults









why are you reverting back to older drivers if that one performs so good? Or do you have other problems with it?


----------



## d3v0

Are there settings I should be sure to have enabled in the geforce driver settings? I noticed that I had to make some changes to force my titan to run at full clocks in FF14. It seems to me that the 970 always runs at full clocks just fine, but making sure I am not missing out on anything here.


----------



## d3v0

Also, at 1440P gaming resolution, how likely am I to run into this 3.5GB Vram Wall with two 970s in SLI? Anyone had this experience with say, Witcher 3 @ 1440p?


----------



## Hequaqua

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *hurricane28*
> 
> so from what i see is that 353.62 gives the best scores out of all of them. I guess it depends on the system too because i had higher scores on the previous driver.


In my opinion, the driver changes aren't really for benchmarks, they are geared toward the gaming side. You might see a drop in benchmark scores, but see bigger improvements in gaming. I guess it's all subject to debate. All of those numbers are after doing a driver update, and normally I only run them once at the clocks that I have set. CPU will play a role, so I kept everything on that side at 4.0ghz. Even with that variable "fixed", you can see a little difference in the Firestrike CPU portion.

I just updated the benchmarks to include the newest driver(358.70).

Here is Firestrike:
Firestrike Driver Scores

Here is Valley:
Valley Driver Scores


----------



## Vellinious

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Hequaqua*
> 
> In my opinion, the driver changes aren't really for benchmarks, they are geared toward the gaming side. You might see a drop in benchmark scores, but see bigger improvements in gaming. I guess it's all subject to debate. All of those numbers are after doing a driver update, and normally I only run them once at the clocks that I have set. CPU will play a role, so I kept everything on that side at 4.0ghz. Even with that variable "fixed", you can see a little difference in the Firestrike CPU portion.
> 
> I just updated the benchmarks to include the newest driver(358.70).
> 
> Here is Firestrike:
> Firestrike Driver Scores
> 
> Here is Valley:
> Valley Driver Scores


Wish I could run my memory at 2025....it's really holding me back.


----------



## DeathAngel74

I'm happy I don't have to RMA my card. I feel like a dumba**, it was the way I was distributing power to the PCI-E cables.


Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


----------



## Hequaqua

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Vellinious*
> 
> Wish I could run my memory at 2025....it's really holding me back.


Here ya go:





EDIT: Added Firestrike


----------



## DeathAngel74

pfft... and I was worried about running my memory @ 8018


----------



## Hequaqua

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DeathAngel74*
> 
> pfft... and I was worried about running my memory @ 8018


What type do you have?


----------



## Vellinious

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Hequaqua*
> 
> Here ya go:
> 
> 
> 
> EDIT: Added Firestrike


This is my best single card Valley run. At 1600 / 3997....can't run the memory any higher in Valley or it crashes.


----------



## DeathAngel74

Samsung.
Here's the latest roms, if anyone wants to take look. 04G-P4-3979-KB Model#

3979KB_970_SSC_ROMS.zip 272k .zip file

Only for EVGA 04G-P4-3979-KB


----------



## Hequaqua

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Vellinious*
> 
> This is my best single card Valley run. At 1600 / 3997....can't run the memory any higher in Valley or it crashes.


I'd take that everyday....lol


----------



## Vellinious

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DeathAngel74*
> 
> Samsung.
> Here's the latest roms, if anyone wants to take look. 04G-P4-3979-KB Model#
> 
> 3979KB_970_SSC_ROMS.zip 272k .zip file


You're still hitting a PWR perf cap with the "boost off" bios?


----------



## DeathAngel74

yeah, but very slightly. not during the *entire* run anymore....


----------



## Vellinious

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DeathAngel74*
> 
> yeah, but very slightly. not during the *entire* run anymore....


At least it's not as much as it was.


----------



## DeathAngel74

317W-322W, 1.2500V, 1531.5/8018Mhz, boost off


----------



## Hequaqua

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DeathAngel74*
> 
> 317W-322W, 1.2500V, 1531.5/8018Mhz, boost off


I throttle in Catzilla, but only on the Raymarch test. It drops from 1506 to like 1493 briefly. That is the only benchmark that I have throttling(PWR). I've messed with it a bit, but finally gave up. lol


----------



## DeathAngel74

I know, me too. 4 days is long enough, trying to figure this out. My wife has been referring to the computer as "Her" or "She" recently. I'm starting to get the hint, lol.


----------



## Vellinious

I don't throttle in Catzilla at all. 720p run at 1633/2000


----------



## DeathAngel74

Oh, I tried Precison X and it screwed up my system, until I figured what happened. Apparently, turning kboost on and off doesn't always register.... All my stats were 0's in GPU-Z. I almost freaked out. I rebooted , turned kboost off and on twice, back to normal... I have a deep dislike for your card, Vellinious, lol! j/k 1633Mhz is my max though.


----------



## DeathAngel74

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *outofmyheadyo*
> 
> My MSI GAMING 4G seems to run happy enough @ 1550Mhz that`s with +0.87mV but 1600 seems unobtainable, can you increase the voltage with a custom bios, or should I just be happy with 1550 ? The temperatures never go above 69 and the card is really quiet, so i wouldnt mind squeezin some more fps out of it, if possible


I've taken my card to 1.3125V, which I thought broke it. It took a long time to figure out what happened, but its fixed now..

You can get the theme here for win7:
http://www.deviantart.com/art/nVidia-Desktop-478895246
use the free one..


----------



## Vellinious

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DeathAngel74*
> 
> Oh, I tried Precison X and it screwed up my system, until I figured what happened. Apparently, turning kboost on and off doesn't always register.... All my stats were 0's in GPU-Z. I almost freaked out. I rebooted , turned kboost off and on twice, back to normal... I have a deep dislike for your card, Vellinious, lol! j/k 1633Mhz is my max though.


If you have the power feature in the NVIDIA control panel set to "performance", it won't throttle down either.

I love KBoost....keeps my cards stable at really high clocks. Like disabling cstates when overclocking a processor.


----------



## Hequaqua

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Vellinious*
> 
> If you have the power feature in the NVIDIA control panel set to "performance", it won't throttle down either.
> 
> I love KBoost....keeps my cards stable at really high clocks. Like disabling cstates when overclocking a processor.


I'm glad you mention that. I looked in the Control panel and it was set to ADAPTIVE!!.

I changed it to Max. Going to attempt another crack at Catzilla.

I don't get it at 1506/8000, but if I crank it up I do.


----------



## Vellinious

I'm tellin you guys....it's the alcohol bath...

Kidding, of course, but....man, I can't figure out why mine run so clean, and you guys get the power limit perf caps.


----------



## DeathAngel74

I blame it on Ricki Lake and the Devil, alcohol/salt bath but I'm weird, so...
I think its the revised pcb, better power phases, etc.


----------



## Vellinious

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DeathAngel74*
> 
> I blame it on Ricki Lake and the Devil, alcohol/salt bath but I'm weird, so...
> I think its the revised pcb, better power phases, etc.


I have the same PCB man. Mine is ACX 2.0.


----------



## DeathAngel74

ok


----------



## ppbastos

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DeathAngel74*
> 
> Samsung.
> Here's the latest roms, if anyone wants to take look. 04G-P4-3979-KB Model#
> 
> 3979KB_970_SSC_ROMS.zip 272k .zip file


Could this be used with a MSI 970 Gaming 4g?


----------



## Hequaqua

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ppbastos*
> 
> Could this be used with a MSI 970 Gaming 4g?


You could use it as a guide to set your original bios. Make sure whatever you do to back up your original.

Here is my current bios. I have the MSI GTX970 4g.

Hequaqua1.225v1506.rom.zip 136k .zip file


Again, use it as a guide to mod your original.


----------



## ppbastos

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Hequaqua*
> 
> You could use it as a guide to set your original bios. Make sure whatever you do to back up your original.
> 
> Here is my current bios. I have the MSI GTX970 4g.
> 
> Hequaqua1.225v1506.rom.zip 136k .zip file
> 
> 
> Again, use it as a guide to mod your original.


thanks buddy. You replied to me yesterday and I used yours as a guide. What should be de barrier regarding TDP for MSI Gaming 4G 970? Would be doable to have 90w in PCIe, 90w in 6 pin and 160w in 8 pin? This would result in a nominal 340w TDP, but should we give a discount to that number?


----------



## DeathAngel74

@greasemonky89
If you are using afterburner, set everything to +0. Only max out the power limit and temp limit and leave fan on "auto"


3979Kb.mk1_greasemonky89.zip 136k .zip file


Also, is it worth upgrading to 358.70 from 358.59 Hequaqua??


----------



## Hequaqua

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ppbastos*
> 
> thanks buddy. You replied to me yesterday and I used yours as a guide. What should be de barrier regarding TDP for MSI Gaming 4G 970? Would be doable to have 90w in PCIe, 90w in 6 pin and 160w in 8 pin? This would result in a nominal 340w TDP, but should we give a discount to that number?


I'm not an expert on the voltages....lol

I think the TDP for this bios is 285w. All I can tell you is that I haven't had any issue with power, except for the brief throttling in Catzilla.

I thought the pci-e was a max of 75w. I could be wrong though. The rest is gained through the pci-e cables for your card.


----------



## Mr-Dark

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Hequaqua*
> 
> I'm not an expert on the voltages....lol
> 
> I think the TDP for this bios is 285w. All I can tell you is that I haven't had any issue with power, except for the brief throttling in Catzilla.
> 
> I thought the pci-e was a max of 75w. I could be wrong though. The rest is gained through the pci-e cables for your card.


Catzilla. Catzilla. Catzilla. Whats is that ?


----------



## Hequaqua

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mr-Dark*
> 
> Catzilla. Catzilla. Catzilla. Whats is that ?


Oh come on, you know what it is.......lol


----------



## Mr-Dark

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Hequaqua*
> 
> Oh come on, you know what it is.......lol


Never try it before.. lool a game or benchmark ? I like to throttle my card


----------



## Hequaqua

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mr-Dark*
> 
> Never try it before.. lool a game or benchmark ? I like to throttle my card


Benchmark

http://www.catzilla.com/


----------



## Mr-Dark

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Hequaqua*
> 
> Benchmark
> 
> http://www.catzilla.com/


Ya its that benchmark I see that many time but never ask for the names loool ..will report back with the result .. any custom setting or just run and wait for throttle ?


----------



## Hequaqua

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mr-Dark*
> 
> Ya its that benchmark I see that many time but never ask for the names loool ..will report back with the result .. any custom setting or just run and wait for throttle ?


I have the advanced. I think your limited to 720p on the freebie. I wouldn't swear to that though. I know I can run it all the way up to 1440p.


----------



## Vellinious

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Hequaqua*
> 
> I have the advanced. I think your limited to 720p on the freebie. I wouldn't swear to that though. I know I can run it all the way up to 1440p.


Yup, 720 on the free version. It's just a few bucks to unlock the 1080 benchmark though...I went ahead and did it.


----------



## DeathAngel74

Max for the free one is 720p


----------



## Mr-Dark

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Vellinious*
> 
> Yup, 720 on the free version. It's just a few bucks to unlock the 1080 benchmark though...I went ahead and did it.


No its 576P only loool


----------



## DeathAngel74

you have to register with your email to get the code for 720p


----------



## hurricane28

These newer drivers are utterly useless for me..

Every driver after 353.62 gives me lower scores at the same exact settings and the driver crashes frequently. I am reverting back to 353.62 and wait for newer better drivers IF Geforce actually are capable of doing..


----------



## Vellinious

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *hurricane28*
> 
> These newer drivers are utterly useless for me..
> 
> Every driver after 353.62 gives me lower scores at the same exact settings and the driver crashes frequently. I am reverting back to 353.62 and wait for newer better drivers IF Geforce actually are capable of doing..


I think that's the one I was going to try tonight. I want to hit 28 graphics score on Firestrike with my 970s. = D


----------



## hurricane28

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Vellinious*
> 
> I think that's the one I was going to try tonight. I want to hit 28 graphics score on Firestrike with my 970s. = D


For me that's the best driver so far and my highest score was also on that driver. Everything after that is just useless.

Good luck, looking forward to your results


----------



## moccor

Yeah each driver after The Witcher 3 optimized driver has seemed like it started ruining my overclocok + undervolt.


----------



## hurricane28

Yeah man, its very annoying..

I think there is something wrong with my card man, i cannot get the same scores as i did before. At the same clocks it crashes on me now..
Can a GPU degrade over time? I do play games when its overclocked.

I have a good ASIC quality tho, 72,1% so it should clock very good. Don't know man, sometimes it looks like these PC's have a mind and a will on their own lol


----------



## Hequaqua

Finally got a run without a perfcap!!

This was at 1560/8100 CPU @4.5ghz. 353.62 Driver

I raised the card to 295w. I've only made one run. I will do a few more later. See if that fixed the issue.


----------



## Vellinious

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *hurricane28*
> 
> Yeah man, its very annoying..
> 
> I think there is something wrong with my card man, i cannot get the same scores as i did before. At the same clocks it crashes on me now..
> Can a GPU degrade over time? I do play games when its overclocked.
> 
> I have a good ASIC quality tho, 72,1% so it should clock very good. Don't know man, sometimes it looks like these PC's have a mind and a will on their own lol


Yes, absolutely they can. Just like a processor...it's just silicon.


----------



## Vellinious

Meh


----------



## Xeno1

I went back to withcher 3 driver to see if I could higher benches.Was Not stable even at lower clocks than the newest driver.


----------



## Vellinious

That old driver version helped out in Heaven. I'll try Valley tomorrow night. Run at 1603 / 4005.


----------



## outofmyheadyo

I think i need to buy a 6700K the scores in firestrike are pathetic on my 6600k









http://www.3dmark.com/3dm/8974003 and that was with 1500/8000









Do you run your catzillas 576 or 720p. its strange that it doesnt show the setting along with the score.


----------



## SkyFred

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *outofmyheadyo*
> 
> I think i need to buy a 6700K the scores in firestrike are pathetic on my 6600k
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> http://www.3dmark.com/3dm/8974003 and that was with 1500/8000
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Do you run your catzillas 576 or 720p. its strange that it doesnt show the setting along with the score.


Here's my best score at 1500/8000 with my 2500k









http://www.3dmark.com/fs/6230791

Too bad I can't get my games stable at these clocks...


----------



## outofmyheadyo

Cant see your score.


----------



## volegradele

Asus GTX 970 Strix 1568/2103 MHz @ i7 3770K 4.4 GHz,stock BIOS!!
driver 358.50


----------



## Vellinious

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *volegradele*
> 
> Asus GTX 970 Strix 1568/2103 MHz @ i7 3770K 4.4 GHz,stock BIOS!!
> driver 358.50


Pretty impressive for a STRIX.


----------



## DeathAngel74

At what temp would a 970 start to throttle itself with a modded bios? I see anything from 59*C-65*C. TDP is 297.5W and temp limit/target is set for 91*C. I read somewhere that gpu's would throttle themselves once they hit 65*C.


----------



## Mr-Dark

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DeathAngel74*
> 
> At what temp would a 970 start to throttle itself with a modded bios? I see anything from 59*C-65*C.


Since your bios have boost on the card will throttle @67c


----------



## DeathAngel74

and boost off?


----------



## Mr-Dark

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DeathAngel74*
> 
> and boost off?


@79c or any value you set in the bios ( Temp Target )


----------



## DeathAngel74

91*C-91*C


----------



## DeathAngel74

Should I change it back to 79.53 or 84? Its safe to leave it 91, since it will *never* hit that temp anyway right?


----------



## Mr-Dark

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DeathAngel74*
> 
> Should I change it back to 79.53 or 84? Its safe to leave it 91, since it will *never* hit that temp anyway right?


Change it to 84c no one know when the hardware fails ( the fans ) but I see no point from using 100% fan speed to keep the temp under 70c just disable boost and use normal fan curve for less noise the card will stay at max clock/voltage until 84c


----------



## DeathAngel74

cool, thanks. I cut the stock max rpms by 400...too loud


----------



## gatygun

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SkyFred*
> 
> Here's my best score at 1500/8000 with my 2500k
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> http://www.3dmark.com/fs/6230791
> 
> Too bad I can't get my games stable at these clocks...


Did you overclock your cpu? because that's what i get on phys score with my 860, seems like you can get a lot more out of it score wise by just increasing your cpu frequency ( overal score )
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *volegradele*
> 
> Asus GTX 970 Strix 1568/2103 MHz @ i7 3770K 4.4 GHz,stock BIOS!!
> driver 358.50


That's a high memory clock, nice score tho.


----------



## DeathAngel74

I can't go higher until I get the GPU and CPU under water...


I just finished reverting all my drivers back to versions from ASUS' website. I tried to "update" them all with drivers from station-drivers and completely jacked everything up (probably the reason why I was hitting pwr percapf, due to wrong chipset driver.)... After 2 hours of scratching my head, the light bulb came on. Why not revert everything to motherboard manufacturer's drivers? I really need to stop messing with the pc after midnight!! lol


----------



## blue-cat

just snagged a Galax 970 EXOC Inifinity for £210 so will be joining & benching soon


----------



## DeathAngel74

.. A tentative welcome to the club


----------



## SkyFred

@gatygun Sure, I overclocked my CPU @4.5GHz









I'm really impressed by this 2500k, still going strong since 2012 ! It's not even worth upgrading to skylake for gaming, would cost a lot of money for a small gain...
Too bad my 1155 mobo is ugly as hell and doesn't have SLI support


----------



## DeathAngel74

@Mr-Dark,
Temps seem better now. Max 60*C after ten minutes of Batman AK


----------



## Mr-Dark

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DeathAngel74*
> 
> @Mr-Dark,
> Temps seem better now. Max 60*C after ten minutes of Batman AK


Nice! each time I see the old fan curve I just feel very bad about the noise


----------



## DeathAngel74

Huge difference


----------



## Mr-Dark

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DeathAngel74*
> 
> 
> Huge difference


Yes huge difference









Today my 970 G1 back from RMA they send a Brand new to me



the broken card have 64% ASIC and Hynix memory while this one have 71% ASIC and samsung memory lool



Now both my 970s have same ASIC 71% the new one can do 1500/8000 at stock voltage 1.21v







while the old one can do 1500/7400 not more







& both card boost to 1392mhz at stock


----------



## hurricane28

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mr-Dark*
> 
> Yes huge difference
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Today my 970 G1 back from RMA they send a Brand new to me
> 
> 
> 
> the broken card have 64% ASIC and Hynix memory while this one have 71% ASIC and samsung memory lool
> 
> 
> 
> Now both my 970s have same ASIC 71% the new one can do 1500/8000 at stock voltage 1.21v
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> while the old one can do 1500/7400 not more
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> & both card boost to 1392mhz at stock


Thats very nice man! Congratulations, now bench the heck out of that thing and post some scores here







we have almost the same asic score so i am curious on what you can get.


----------



## Mr-Dark

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *hurricane28*
> 
> Thats very nice man! Congratulations, now bench the heck out of that thing and post some scores here
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> we have almost the same asic score so i am curious on what you can get.


Thanks mate

I will flash anew bios now with 1.28v & 370W TDP to bench > 1600mhz at least will report back


----------



## hurricane28

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mr-Dark*
> 
> Thanks mate
> 
> I will flash anew bios now with 1.28v & 370W TDP to bench > 1600mhz at least will report back


That's not fair









I have stock bios







i am too scared to flash bios on this card because of bricking it or doing something wrong.

My best graphics score is 14270.


----------



## xblue

yessss just got my 970 in from jet!

http://i.imgur.com/ieItz8K.jpg?1

$254 shipped, retail, not refurbished with 3 display ports

about to install it and upgrade to windows 10, im coming from a 1gb 6850 so this is gonna be a hugeee upgrade


----------



## nellyp67

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mr-Dark*
> 
> Thanks mate
> 
> I will flash anew bios now with 1.28v & 370W TDP to bench > 1600mhz at least will report back


Hi is it a modified bios u b flashing


----------



## DeathAngel74

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *xblue*
> 
> yessss just got my 970 in from jet!
> 
> http://i.imgur.com/ieItz8K.jpg?1
> 
> $254 shipped, retail, not refurbished with 3 display ports
> 
> about to install it and upgrade to windows 10, im coming from a 1gb 6850 so this is gonna be a hugeee upgrade


that box looks oddly familiar
best buy exclusive?
3979-kb??


----------



## Mr-Dark

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *hurricane28*
> 
> That's not fair
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I have stock bios
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> i am too scared to flash bios on this card because of bricking it or doing something wrong.
> 
> My best graphics score is 14270.


Nothing to worry about If you modifie your bios and flash it in the right way nothing will happen








Quote:


> Hi is it a modified bios u b flashing


Sure custom bios made by me


----------



## nellyp67

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mr-Dark*
> 
> Nothing to worry about If you modifie your bio
> s and flash it in the right way nothing will happen
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sure custom bios made by me


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mr-Dark*
> 
> Nothing to worry about If you modifie your bios and flash it in the right way nothing will happen
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sure custom bios made by me


Never flashed a custom bios always used stock



This is my oc using stock bios


----------



## gatygun

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mr-Dark*
> 
> Yes huge difference
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Today my 970 G1 back from RMA they send a Brand new to me
> 
> 
> 
> the broken card have 64% ASIC and Hynix memory while this one have 71% ASIC and samsung memory lool
> 
> 
> 
> Now both my 970s have same ASIC 71% the new one can do 1500/8000 at stock voltage 1.21v
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> while the old one can do 1500/7400 not more
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> & both card boost to 1392mhz at stock


ASIC means nothing tho, i had 2x 290's before my 970, and my 60 or so asci rated 290 overclocked better then mine 80 asci version.

My current 970 has 74,1% so nothing to bad, and runs stable at 1500/1800 ( didn't test any further yet ) as it's really all the performance i need in the games i play atm. But yea overclocking on these cards in comparison towards 290's is so much more better through way lesser heat.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SkyFred*
> 
> @gatygun Sure, I overclocked my CPU @4.5GHz
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I'm really impressed by this 2500k, still going strong since 2012 ! It's not even worth upgrading to skylake for gaming, would cost a lot of money for a small gain...
> Too bad my 1155 mobo is ugly as hell and doesn't have SLI support


hehe i had the same issue with my motherboard, sold it for 60 euro's bougth a second handed for 40 euro's that featured sli + offers oc genie which pushes my cpu forwards. Good trade haha and works well.

Still i tested my cpu a lot ( got a gen before you 870 i7 ) and it's a beast. But on amd drivers 290 heavily oc'ed it limits heavily on the low framerates in games that require horse power ( like city in witcher 3 would only gain like 44 fps at max ) so its getting limited by my cpu for sure.

I did sold my 2x 290's and got a 970 because it works so much more better with my older cpu, rock solid 60+ fps in witcher 3 for example, as it has lesser cpu overhead and works far better on a tad weaker cpu's with current gen games.

but yea even with this old cpu, i honestly have no reason to upgrade at all yet. I will probably use it to the day it dies. Because i wont be upgrading my 970 any time soon at all.


----------



## xblue

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DeathAngel74*
> 
> that box looks oddly familiar
> best buy exclusive?
> 3979-kb??


https://www.evga.com/products/Specs/GPU.aspx?pn=e62b059f-ead9-4f90-a4d1-49c3df7ed0b1

the card is $320 on tigerdirect/newegg or more everywhere else, extremely happy that I got it for $250

I went to go install windows 10 from the ISO i downloaded from microsoft, i guess microsoft decided to download a russian 32bit iso for me instead of the 64 bit english one that I picked.







now to wait for my 4mbit internet to redownload it


----------



## DeathAngel74

 6pin+8pin..Lucky!!


----------



## Vellinious

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *gatygun*
> 
> ASIC means nothing tho, i had 2x 290's before my 970, and my 60 or so asci rated 290 overclocked better then mine 80 asci version.
> 
> My current 970 has 74,1% so nothing to bad, and runs stable at 1500/1800 ( didn't test any further yet ) as it's really all the performance i need in the games i play atm. But yea overclocking on these cards in comparison towards 290's is so much more better through way lesser heat.
> hehe i had the same issue with my motherboard, sold it for 60 euro's bougth a second handed for 40 euro's that featured sli + offers oc genie which pushes my cpu forwards. Good trade haha and works well.


ASIC quality absolutely matters. Especially with Maxwell. Sure, there are about a billion different things that play into it as well....voltage restrictions, power limit restrictions, quality of components, component manufacturer, etc....but as for the GPU itself, if you have a low ASIC card, it will take more voltage to run the same clock that a high ASIC card will run with less volts. Is that the case with every single card? No, because there are other things in play...but to say it doesn't matter is just foolish on a level that's hard to comprehend.


----------



## hurricane28

I would like to flash my bios in order to raise the power limit because i have a good scic quality card for air cooling but i am limited by the power limit.

What programs do i need in order to flash bios and tweak it?


----------



## DeathAngel74

^^^This
I have a 970 that's 76%. I had it backwards, trying to push 1.31v and 400W. All it needed was 1.2500V and a little under 300W. But that was due to my own ignorance.


----------



## xblue

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DeathAngel74*
> 
> 6pin+8pin..Lucky!!


just curious, whats lucky about that? my PSU has 2x 6+2 connectors, so I should be good.


----------



## DeathAngel74

my card only has 2 6pins, your card has a 6pin and a 6+2pin(8)=more power to your card. the comment was not directed to your PSU. Sorry...lol. I guess I should elaborate better


----------



## hurricane28

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DeathAngel74*
> 
> ^^^This
> I have a 970 that's 76%. I had it backwards, trying to push 1.31v and 400W. All it needed was 1.2500V and a little under 300W. But that was due to my own ignorance.


I don't quite understand what you said.

I know from my former card that its not the voltage but the power limit that limits the card.. I only want to change power limit to 200 or 300 to prevent the card from trotting.


----------



## gatygun

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Vellinious*
> 
> ASIC quality absolutely matters. Especially with Maxwell. Sure, there are about a billion different things that play into it as well....voltage restrictions, power limit restrictions, quality of components, component manufacturer, etc....but as for the GPU itself, if you have a low ASIC card, it will take more voltage to run the same clock that a high ASIC card will run with less volts. Is that the case with every single card? No, because there are other things in play...but to say it doesn't matter is just foolish on a level that's hard to comprehend.


Well i tested both 290's and which a difference on 20 asci from eachother. The higher asci only got towards 1215/1400 stable on max voltage, and the lower one got me to 1200/1700 ( memory could even be pushed higher ) stable.

Difference on performance was drastical to say the least with memory clocked higher, the gpu core results didn't really effect much. So yea i based my conclusions on that. Dunno about maxwell tho.


----------



## DeathAngel74

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Vellinious*
> 
> ASIC quality absolutely matters. Especially with Maxwell. Sure, there are about a billion different things that play into it as well....voltage restrictions, power limit restrictions, quality of components, component manufacturer, etc....but as for the GPU itself, if you have a low ASIC card, it will take more voltage to run the same clock that a high ASIC card will run with less volts. Is that the case with every single card? No, because there are other things in play...but to say it doesn't matter is just foolish on a level that's hard to comprehend.


76% ASIC. i was trying to push more power and voltage than what was necessary to achieve the same clock speeds


----------



## Vellinious

Everything else being equal, the high ASIC card will be able to push more core clock than the low ASIC card. All things being equal.... It's not the final say in how well your card will overclock, because of everything else that plays into it, but it IS an indication of the silicon you've been dealt.


----------



## gatygun

Well pushed my own 970 to see what points i would get out of it when pushed to its limits on stock bios.

+87mv
110% power limit
+230 core clock ( 1558.3 mhz )
+ 640 memory ( 2065.5mhz )
100% fan speed ( not needed as temps where like 52c but oh well ).

Old cpu i7 870 3990 mhz.

And this is what i got out of it.

http://www.3dmark.com/fs/6281028



First time i broke the 14000 gpu points, faster then both my 290's in single solution with heavy unstable overclocks, so yea gg. Can't really push much further anymore as the driver will crash, this is the max i can go without changing bios settings. I don't think it's going to be stable for gaming tho, i do have a stable overclock solution that scores 13800. So not really a big issue.


----------



## Vellinious

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *gatygun*
> 
> Well pushed my own 970 to see what points i would get out of it when pushed to its limits on stock bios.
> 
> +87mv
> 110% power limit
> +230 core clock ( 1558.3 mhz )
> + 640 memory ( 2065.5mhz )
> 100% fan speed ( not needed as temps where like 52c but oh well ).
> 
> Old cpu i7 870 3990 mhz.
> 
> And this is what i got out of it.
> 
> http://www.3dmark.com/fs/6281028
> 
> 
> 
> First time i broke the 14000 gpu points, faster then both my 290's in single solution with heavy unstable overclocks, so yea gg. Can't really push much further anymore as the driver will crash, this is the max i can go without changing bios settings. I don't think it's going to be stable for gaming tho, i do have a stable overclock solution that scores 13800. So not really a big issue.


Good run


----------



## Xeno1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SkyFred*
> 
> @gatygun Sure, I overclocked my CPU @4.5GHz
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I'm really impressed by this 2500k, still going strong since 2012 ! It's not even worth upgrading to skylake for gaming, would cost a lot of money for a small gain...
> Too bad my 1155 mobo is ugly as hell and doesn't have SLI support


Core i5 760 still only just a very little bit holding me back. at 3911


----------



## Xeno1

Can you guys take at look at this Bios for me and help me out?. I cant get past 1540 on the core. I really dont know much about Bios mods. Its set 1.28 volts, which is supposed to be over the 1.275 limit on the 3975 KR card. I was thinking it has something to do with Bin settings? IDK. The damn Ram is great, 8280. But the core needs some help. PWR is also not an issue as I have it set to 300W and with the slider on AB it goes to 149% yet it never goes over 109% under benches. What do you guys think?

XENO1.28volt.zip 136k .zip file


Also at 1.26 i can get 1540 core. 1.275 i can get 1540 core. So whats that about?


----------



## Vellinious

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Xeno1*
> 
> Can you guys take at look at this Bios for me and help me out?. I cant get past 1540 on the core. I really dont know much about Bios mods. Its set 1.28 volts, which is supposed to be over the 1.275 limit on the 3975 KR card. I was thinking it has something to do with Bin settings? IDK. The damn Ram is great, 8280. But the core needs some help. PWR is also not an issue as I have it set to 300W and with the slider on AB it goes to 149% yet it never goes over 109% under benches. What do you guys think?
> 
> XENO1.28volt.zip 136k .zip file


GPUz and PCX won't report anything over 1.275v. Some guys swear that the SC / SSC models will go above that 1.275v and have 1.281v bios versions running on their cards, but....I personally don't believe it. Not until I see a mutlimeter reading 1281mv going to the GPU.

I tried EVERYTHING with my FTW to get it to go above 1.275. I ran stress test after stress test at 1.281, 1.286 and 1.312...I didn't get any changes in temps, no changes in power usage, and no changes in stable clocks. There was absolutely no changes in anything.

So....do your own tests and see if you notice a difference. About the only way you're going to tell. Unless you have a multimeter handy...and know where to probe it. = )


----------



## Xeno1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Vellinious*
> 
> GPUz and PCX won't report anything over 1.275v. Some guys swear that the SC / SSC models will go above that 1.275v and have 1.281v bios versions running on their cards, but....I personally don't believe it. Not until I see a mutlimeter reading 1281mv going to the GPU.
> 
> I tried EVERYTHING with my FTW to get it to go above 1.275. I ran stress test after stress test at 1.281, 1.286 and 1.312...I didn't get any changes in temps, no changes in power usage, and no changes in stable clocks. There was absolutely no changes in anything.
> 
> So....do your own tests and see if you notice a difference. About the only way you're going to tell. Unless you have a multimeter handy...and know where to probe it. = )


Yeah i agree with everything you just said. I only uped it to 1.28 to be sure it was over 1.275. My neighbor is electrical engineer but he has no time to muck with this stuff. The question is can I get past 1540 because of BIOS settings that I have not tweaked? I have very little clue on Bios modding. It seems that you Blaze,THEBOOM and DarkAngel do.


----------



## Vellinious

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Xeno1*
> 
> Yeah i agree with everything you just said. I only uped it to 1.28 to be sure it was over 1.275. My neighbor is electrical engineer but he has no time to muck with this stuff. The question is can I get past 1540 because of BIOS settings that I have not tweaked? I have very little clue on Bios modding. It seems that you Blaze,THEBOOM and DarkAngel do.


The next thing I would suggest trying is setting the TDP Base Entry, 3D Base Entry, and Boost Entry to: Entry 0 (disable boost), and up the base to 1455 or something. I have mine set to 1531, but if you're having problems getting that high, I'd probably go more conservative.

Then, in PCX, try enabling KBoost. That'll lock in the boost clock and the boost voltage for your card. I've found that it helps me keep the higher clocks a little more stable. Like disabling C-States when overclocking a processor to it's limits.

If you're on air, you may also want to consider upping the temp target to 86. Your settings is pretty low there, and if it reaches that temp, it'll throttle. That could be a contributing factor in what's holding you back.

Maybe something like this:


----------



## Xeno1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Vellinious*
> 
> The next thing I would suggest trying is setting the TDP Base Entry, 3D Base Entry, and Boost Entry to: Entry 0 (disable boost), and up the base to 1455 or something. I have mine set to 1531, but if you're having problems getting that high, I'd probably go more conservative.
> 
> Then, in PCX, try enabling KBoost. That'll lock in the boost clock and the boost voltage for your card. I've found that it helps me keep the higher clocks a little more stable. Like disabling C-States when overclocking a processor to it's limits.
> 
> If you're on air, you may also want to consider upping the temp target to 86. Your settings is pretty low there, and if it reaches that temp, it'll throttle. That could be a contributing factor in what's holding you back.
> 
> Maybe something like this:


thanks. Most of what you said is beyond my ability. i have never had a temp issue. its never been above 74c. It never will get much higher. Once i set my OC profile I ALWAYS Crank to fan to 100% My temp MAX settings are at 91C. it never even gets close to that

I dont know how to set the entries you suggested. I just took a Bios that THEBOOM set and modified it slightly to have more voltage. thats the only tweak I did .


----------



## Vellinious

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Xeno1*
> 
> thanks. Most of what you said is beyond my ability. i have never had a temp issue. its never been above 74c. It never will get much higher. Once i set my OC profile I ALWAYS Crank to fan to 100% My temp MAX settings are at 91C. it never even gets close to that
> 
> I dont know how to set the entries you suggested. I just took a Bios that THEBOOM set and modified it slightly to have more voltage. thats the only tweak I did .


I left everything as you had it, except for the base clock. I raised it to 1455. I would seriously consider trying to use KBoost. It may help. Some people don't have much luck with it, for others, it makes a world of difference.

XENO1.zip 136k .zip file


----------



## DeathAngel74

My son just played various games for about 4 hrs. No pwr caps and the temps stayed at 63*C.


----------



## Hequaqua

For fun I thought I would install Madden NFL......2005!

It actually runs great.






It doesn't use the 970 at all....lol


----------



## Xeno1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Vellinious*
> 
> I left everything as you had it, except for the base clock. I raised it to 1455. I would seriously consider trying to use KBoost. It may help. Some people don't have much luck with it, for others, it makes a world of difference.
> 
> XENO1.zip 136k .zip file


\
Trying now


----------



## DeathAngel74

I'm going to see what Xenogears looks like at 1440p or 4k, lol. maybe kingdom hearts birth by sleep or Xenosaga...


----------



## Xeno1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Xeno1*
> 
> \
> Trying now


Kboost did not help. I think I figured out my Mxes ty bro.


----------



## DeathAngel74

I wonder if anyone else is old enough to remember that ^^^^^


----------



## JTHMfreak

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DeathAngel74*
> 
> 
> I wonder if anyone else is old enough to remember that ^^^^^


I was 19 at the time, haven't played it though


----------



## DeathAngel74

I was 24 looks funny in 4k res, lol.


----------



## blaze2210

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DeathAngel74*
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I wonder if anyone else is old enough to remember that ^^^^^


I was 14 when that was out, but I don't believe I actually played it. Most of my Playstation time was spent on Twisted Metal and Final Fantasy VII.


----------



## DeathAngel74

I never finished VII, starting over in 4k with advent children models


----------



## blaze2210

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DeathAngel74*
> 
> I never finished VII, starting over in 4k with advent children models


Nice!







I've been thinking about doing a new run through of it....


----------



## DeathAngel74

Ugh!! I'll have to breed Chocobos again to get the cheez whiz colored one....


----------



## blaze2210

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DeathAngel74*
> 
> Ugh!! I'll have to breed Chocobos again to get the cheez whiz colored one....


Or beat the Ruby Weapon....


----------



## xblue

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DeathAngel74*
> 
> my card only has 2 6pins, your card has a 6pin and a 6+2pin(8)=more power to your card. the comment was not directed to your PSU. Sorry...lol. I guess I should elaborate better


ah gotcha. ya the psu comment was kinda random, but directed towards yours.

i don't plan on overclocking, i still have an i7 920, I'd get more out of my computer by ocing that more than likely..
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *xblue*
> 
> yessss just got my 970 in from jet!
> 
> http://i.imgur.com/ieItz8K.jpg?1
> 
> $254 shipped, retail, not refurbished with 3 display ports
> 
> about to install it and upgrade to windows 10, im coming from a 1gb 6850 so this is gonna be a hugeee upgrade


12 hours later I got windows 10 going. this card is nice and I havent even started a game yet, running at 40c idle. my old 6850 idled at 60-70c :\. windows 10 is also pretty neat, im running firefox and the exact same background apps(keyboard, mouse, skype, etc) and sitting at 2gb of ram used, on windows 7 i was using 50%... which is why I got another 6gb to make 12, seems pointless now lol.

edit: turned on the AC in my room, i'm watching youtube/browsing the internet and the card is sitting at 0 rpm and in the mid 30s, my other card would have the fan spinning just from youtube and be in the 60c. i love this thing


----------



## volegradele

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *gatygun*
> 
> Well pushed my own 970 to see what points i would get out of it when pushed to its limits on stock bios.
> 
> +87mv
> 110% power limit
> +230 core clock ( 1558.3 mhz )
> + 640 memory ( 2065.5mhz )
> 100% fan speed ( not needed as temps where like 52c but oh well ).
> 
> Old cpu i7 870 3990 mhz.
> 
> And this is what i got out of it.
> 
> http://www.3dmark.com/fs/6281028
> 
> 
> 
> First time i broke the 14000 gpu points, faster then both my 290's in single solution with heavy unstable overclocks, so yea gg. Can't really push much further anymore as the driver will crash, this is the max i can go without changing bios settings. I don't think it's going to be stable for gaming tho, i do have a stable overclock solution that scores 13800. So not really a big issue.


What drivers are you running??


----------



## Xeno1

Man I really dont like Firestrike for stability benching,. I can bench Firestrike stable at clocks that either lock up Valley or throttle Valley. I know my Cpu OC is Prime stable for 12+ hours. Most the time I stress test Prime blend is a day when I have a hangover and sleep it off/ watch Tv for 12+ hours.







I never give that much time to a GPU OC. I just wish i could get my GPU to Oc as well as my Vram does. So for me its Valley that confirms stabilty. Plus the free version of Firestrike takes too much time. I a just going to leave it all at 1500/8000 at the lowest voltage that is stable . Why do we like round numbers?


----------



## volegradele

Yap,Unigine Heaven 4.0 is more stressful then 3D Mark13 (fire strike),even 3D Mark 11 is for my GTX 970(and old GTX 770) stressful then Fire Strike!!


----------



## Vellinious

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *volegradele*
> 
> Yap,Unigine Heaven 4.0 is more stressful then 3D Mark13 (fire strike),even 3D Mark 11 is for my GTX 970(and old GTX 770) stressful then Fire Strike!!


I've found that Heaven is the most forgiving of the three. In firestrike, I can do runs all day at 1616 / 1998 on my good card, but in Heaven, I can run it at 1626 / 2010. Valley is a pita, though. 1607/1998 is the best I can do in Valley without artifacts and / or crashing.

I've found that FS Ultra, graphics test 1 and 2 on a loop for a couple of hours will tell you if there's any instability in your overclock....if it's there, it'll find it.


----------



## DeathAngel74

naw man, Heaven and Valley are a PITA. Fire Strike and Catzilla are more forgiving in my case. If my overclock isn't stable, FireStrike crashes during the demo at some point.


----------



## Vellinious

Oh, yeah, Catzilla for sure.

The only one that frequently causes me problems with really high overclocks is Valley.


----------



## DeathAngel74

I couldn't even finish 1 Valley run at 1531.5. Everything else no problem. even at 1620MHZ


----------



## DeathAngel74

You know what's really strange? I flashed my motherboard with the latest bios from ASUS and got all the drivers from there for the rest of the components...All except for NVidia of course. Now my pc runs smoothly again. Even at 4.5GHz and 1.531GHZ/8GHZ. Third party drivers suck....


----------



## Vellinious

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DeathAngel74*
> 
> You know what's really strange? I flashed my motherboard with the latest bios from ASUS and got all the drivers from there for the rest of the components...All except for NVidia of course. Now my pc runs smoothly again. Even at 4.5GHz and 1.531GHZ/8GHZ. Third party drivers suck....


Are you sure it's not the memory clock, and not the core clock crashing you in Valley? Valley is long enough, that it'll heat the memory up...the hotter it runs, the most unstable it'll get. Food for thought.


----------



## DeathAngel74

I tried at 7410 too. I thought about that...Still happens....My main concern was the pwr cap reason. Everything is more stable with the new psu and revised bios settings. I got really irritated and uninstalled all the benchmark software, AB and PX 16. Clean install of NVidia drivers too.


----------



## Vellinious

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DeathAngel74*
> 
> I tried at 7410 too. I thought about that...Still happens....My main concern was the pwr cap reason. Everything is more stable with the new psu and revised bios settings. I got really irritated and uninstalled all the benchmark software, AB and PX 16. Clean install of NVidia drivers too.


Hmm...1598 seems to be my max clock to keep Valley stable consistently. I get lucky once in a while and get a run in at 1600 to 1610, but...it's rare, and it doesn't improve my score any. /shrug


----------



## DeathAngel74

yep, I'm all benched out, lol. Back to gaming, heh. Its fun to bench but my ADHD gets the best of me and I get bored with it quickly. This is what I came up with in the end. My son played Arkham Knight(1080p maxed out) and Transformers: ROTDS(1440p/high) for 4 hours last night, with no sign of the power perfcap.

EVGA.GTX970.3979KB-game_stable_boost_off.zip 136k .zip file


----------



## Hequaqua

Valley for me seems to like a higher memory OC. Firestrike likes both, along with CPU. I messed with my bios and hit 1600. It wasn't very stable, but I did get a run of Valley in.

Valley 1601/8100 @1.25v.



EDIT:
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DeathAngel74*
> 
> yep, I'm all benched out, lol. Back to gaming, heh. Its fun to bench but my ADHD gets the best of me and I get bored with it quickly. This is what I came up with in the end. My son played Arkham Knight(1080p maxed out) and Transformers: ROTDS(1440p/high) for 4 hours last night, with no sign of the power perfcap.


I bet it looks great at 1440. It plays pretty well since the patch.


----------



## DeathAngel74

yes it did , but I wish they would patch Alice Madness Returns


----------



## Vellinious

Driver version plays into benchmark performance quite a bit too. The last couple of driver releases by NVIDIA hurt my scores. I went back a few to 353. something. 355.82 seemed pretty decent as well.


----------



## volegradele

My follding setup,340K points with GTX 970 ,I must admit pleasantly surprised for the score!! 1528/1752!!


----------



## DeathAngel74

Maybe the memory oc is making my card crash during valley, I have no other ideas why its crashing


----------



## DeathAngel74

So is it worth it to switch to Win10 if everything is working in Win7 x64?


----------



## Vellinious

I'm waiting for Win 10 a bit longer. Lots of people still having trouble with it. We're still months away from any games actually using DX12, so....no rush.


----------



## blaze2210

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DeathAngel74*
> 
> So is it worth it to switch to Win10 if everything is working in Win7 x64?


Everything will still be working in Win10. That's what I've been running this whole time.


----------



## DeathAngel74

Thank you! Now I need to find the ISO...


----------



## blaze2210

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DeathAngel74*
> 
> Thank you! Now I need to find the ISO...


I'm on Build 10240 to be specific. Here's a link to the ISO: http://microsoft-news.com/download-windows-10-rtm-build-10240-iso/ .


----------



## DeathAngel74

Thank you


----------



## blaze2210

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DeathAngel74*
> 
> Thank you


No worries!


----------



## DeathAngel74

Some people...
http://forums.evga.com/970-SSC-ACX-20-Faulty-design-m2405534.aspx#2405544


----------



## 901-Memphis

My EVGA ssc acx 2.0 an ASIC Quality score of 73%is the same one mentioned from best buy. It does very well at overclocking even though it doesn't have the dual bios which kinda stinks.

The way I see it there's really not any had 970s out right now they are all excellent performers even if they don't all overclock well.


----------



## DeathAngel74

@901-Memphis,
it does have the switches on the back

lower right hand corner, to the left of the botton far right screw


----------



## hertz9753

Their are two different versions of the EVGA GTX 970 SSC. The 2975 is one that have and the updated 3975 that I did the step up for a GTX 980 Ti.


----------



## DeathAngel74

then there is the best buy exclusive 3979-kb


----------



## blaze2210

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DeathAngel74*
> 
> then there is the best buy exclusive 3979-kb


^ Yeppers....


----------



## hertz9753

But is it an ACX 2.0 or ACX 2.0+? Short or long?


----------



## DeathAngel74

ACX 2.0, Short, same pcb as 2975-kr, uses the same backplate


----------



## gatygun

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *volegradele*
> 
> What drivers are you running??


355.82 driver, didn't upgrade to the latest yet, as i don't see the point really. I won't be playing the new star wars game for probably a year if not more.

Also running 8.1, as i will wait on windows 10 to get its first service pack going. Windows is always a mess before it.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DeathAngel74*
> 
> You know what's really strange? I flashed my motherboard with the latest bios from ASUS and got all the drivers from there for the rest of the components...All except for NVidia of course. Now my pc runs smoothly again. Even at 4.5GHz and 1.531GHZ/8GHZ. Third party drivers suck....


Keep in mind that overclocking isn't as simple as dragging a slider towards a position and run a day prime95 or a day of 3dmark / heaven whatever you like. It takes months to get a stable overclock that works at all times, if not even a year because of climate changes around you.

Also the 970 doesn't display vrm temps which is kinda awful and makes overclocking more a gamble then what's not on higher clock frequencies. Specially after experiecing 290's where vrm's where the absolute main temp to keep track of. the core temp wasn't interesting at all, as it would hit 65c but your vrm would hit 90c and become unstable because of it issue's. Nvidia has nothing to track this temp down and makes overclocks on high memory solutions practically a nightmare.

Because the only thing you see is, oh it's only 60c hot, so there is lots of room increase the core speed with. but at a minor gpu overclock everything becomes unstable as your vrm's get hotter also. How could that be? Must be to low volts !, increase the volts ( aka more heat ) yea gg.

Because even if your mem is stable at 8ghz, the moment you up your core the heat will move forwards and add towards that vrm. And this is why the other dude ( or maybe it was you ) got better progression with lowering the voltages because probably the vrm's became to hot and gave the issue's.

If i look for example at my msi gaming 970, half of that vrm's are on the back of my card not getting cooled at all on top of it









I think there is a reason why nvidia locks the voltage down of those cards and pushes a low core temp before it throttles the card. It's most likely the vrm's.

Just found a review that confirms it basically, pretty much the same story as the 290, yet only they didn't plant a sensor on it so it doesn't put them in a bad light:

http://www.guru3d.com/articles_pages/msi_geforce_gtx_970_gaming_review,9.html

65c on core, 87c on vrm on the back. So yea, good luck overclocking that, as the heat will be pushed on the pbc and heat up the vrm's on the back as example which do not cool well. If you also got bad airflow ( i got really good one ), the overclock is going to be unstable specially in hotter enviroments in summers for example.


----------



## DeathAngel74

yeah, it was me... It's taken a few months to perfect the bios. All good now though


----------



## hertz9753

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DeathAngel74*
> 
> ACX 2.0, Short, same pcb as 2975-kr, uses the same backplate


You have two 6 pins for power. The newer one has a six and eight and more power phases.


----------



## Vellinious

ACX 2.0 = 2 x 6 pins
ACX 2.0+ = 1 x 6 pin and 1 x 8 pin

Yup


----------



## DeathAngel74

yup 2x6-pins


----------



## hertz9753

I'm not an EVGA fanboy, but I have been known to lie.


----------



## Vellinious

I could have done without the hoops to get decent performance out of my FTWs this gen, but.....their customer service ALWAYS brings me back.


----------



## greasemonky89

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DeathAngel74*
> 
> ACX 2.0, Short, same pcb as 2975-kr, uses the same backplate


awesome cause i was wondering about the back plate i need to order.

My card has only a 62.9 % asic and its being a bastard to oc but i will prevail.


----------



## DeathAngel74

how'd testing go?


----------



## greasemonky89

Dude honestly last night i passed out after dinner on the couch lol. plus with the wife being 5months pregnant right now she is requiring a lot of attention damn back rubs. Tonight for sure ill test out some games for sure and maybe tweak the bios some more. I think u spoon fed me enough but gave me hope.

Ill run some games if the crash ill tweak the memory and the fan curve **** sound like a jet lmao.


----------



## DeathAngel74

P/N: 100-BP-0972


----------



## d3v0

Ive noticed my strix throttling at about 70c, any chance I can mod that with a bios flash? or can I do it within windows?


----------



## Hequaqua

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *d3v0*
> 
> Ive noticed my strix throttling at about 70c, any chance I can mod that with a bios flash? or can I do it within windows?


You can mod the bios to adjust the temp and fan settings. You could also use Afterburner/Precisionx/etc to create a custom fan curve.

What I did was use software to find the right fan settings, then I modded the bios. Of course, that wasn't the only setting that was modified.

I also purchased this and mounted it below my card. I have two 90mm fans blowing fresh air into the card. It allows me to have a lower rpms from the card itself.


----------



## d3v0

Recommendations/Walkthrough on this? I havent bios modded a card since maybe....8600GT?

That cooler seems like a good solution to temp throttling, but then again so is modding the bios to prevent throttling until 85C or so. I dont mind running the card a little hot. Lord knows my Titan ran all day at 90C.


----------



## Hequaqua

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *d3v0*
> 
> Recommendations/Walkthrough on this? I havent bios modded a card since maybe....8600GT?
> 
> That cooler seems like a good solution to temp throttling, but then again so is modding the bios to prevent throttling until 85C or so. I dont mind running the card a little hot. Lord knows my Titan ran all day at 90C.


I would suggest you read this thread first.

http://www.overclock.net/t/1517316/extract-and-flash-gtx-970-and-980-firmware-zosons-h2o-and-air-custom-bios

Then if you have questions you can post here. There are a lot of good people who don't mind helping. It can get pretty involved.









You may want to post your bios, someone with the same card can then look and see what mods you might want to make.


----------



## hurricane28

this is the best graphics score i can get so far. For some reason my physics score is low, all my other scores are much higher.


----------



## Vellinious

Ok, I'm bored. Going to sell my 970s.

2 x 970 Firestrike


2 x 970 Firestrike Extreme


2 x 970 Firestrike Ultra


----------



## DeathAngel74

New drivers:


----------



## DeathAngel74

3979kb_game_stable_1531Mhz_1.2500v.zip 1203k .zip file


EVGA.GTX970.3979KB-game_stable_boost_off_non_samsung_vram.zip 136k .zip file

@liberdeopp ,
1531.5/8000Mhz 1.2500V 297W, works without afterburner or PX16. Maxwell Bios Tweaker and Nvflash x64 included in the zip along with the bios. If you have issues with artifacts, lower the memory to 3705Mhz in the bios and reflash.


----------



## Vellinious

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DeathAngel74*
> 
> 3979kb_game_stable_1531Mhz_1.2500v.zip 1203k .zip file
> 
> @liberdeopp ,
> 1531.5/8000Mhz 1.2500V 297W, works without afterburner or PX16. Maxwell Bios Tweaker and Nvflash x64 included in the zip along with the bios. If you have issues with artifacts, lower the memory to 3705Mhz in the bios and reflash.


If they don't have Samsung memory, the memory setting isn't going to be stable. Just an FYI


----------



## Xeno1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Vellinious*
> 
> If they don't have Samsung memory, the memory setting isn't going to be stable. Just an FYI


Its luck of the draw.My is ELIPDA good.


----------



## Vellinious

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Xeno1*
> 
> Its luck of the draw.My is ELIPDA good.


And every day, game stable at 2000?


----------



## Xeno1

8280 Bioshock Inf and Far Cry 4 stable. have not been playing anythin else lately besides LOL. From what I have read these chips are supposed to be rate at 8.0 anyways. I have a back plate and I assume thats not hurting things either


----------



## Vellinious

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Xeno1*
> 
> 8280 Bioshock Inf and Far Cry 4 stable. have not been playing anythin else lately besides LOL. From what I have read these chips are supposed to be rate at 8.0 anyways. I have a back plate and I assume thats not hurting things either


You're one of the very few, and very lucky ones then....because most people with Elpida have issues keeping 2000 any kind of truly stable.


----------



## Performer81

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Vellinious*
> 
> You're one of the very few, and very lucky ones then....because most people with Elpida have issues keeping 2000 any kind of truly stable.


I also have elpida and i run 8000MHZ all day long. Didnt test further.


----------



## Xeno1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Vellinious*
> 
> You're one of the very few, and very lucky ones then....because most people with Elpida have issues keeping 2000 any kind of truly stable.


Well i got lucky on the Ram but the core is only Valley stable at 1560 at 1.275. So maybe they pair the crappier cores with better Ram when they bin. Who knows.


----------



## Vellinious

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Xeno1*
> 
> Well i got lucky on the Ram but the core is only Valley stable at 1560 at 1.275. So maybe they pair the crappier cores with better Ram when they bin. Who knows.


I know it sounds weird, but...maybe try to back the voltage off to 1.268 or 1.262 and see if it won't run a little higher core clock in Valley.


----------



## 100cotton

What are some good drivers for 970 sli, and soon helpfully when I try tri-sli? Current drivers I have are just super awful and crash a bunch on full screen applications.


----------



## Vellinious

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *100cotton*
> 
> What are some good drivers for 970 sli, and soon helpfully when I try tri-sli? Current drivers I have are just super awful and crash a bunch on full screen applications.


I use 353.62 and 355.82. They both seem to work very well for my SLI setup.


----------



## Xeno1

delete please


----------



## Xeno1

Quote:


> I know it sounds weird, but...maybe try to back the voltage off to 1.268 or 1.262 and see if it won't run a little higher core clock in Valley.[/SPOILER]


It dont work for me. Im am done benching, going back to 1500/800 for now


----------



## lester007

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *hurricane28*
> 
> 
> 
> this is the best graphics score i can get so far. For some reason my physics score is low, all my other scores are much higher.


i think the physics are based how much you cpu can do. you can correct me if im wrong


----------



## hurricane28

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *lester007*
> 
> i think the physics are based how much you cpu can do. you can correct me if im wrong


What i meant was that i mostly have much higher physics score with the same clock speed..

I also noticed that it barely taxes the CPU, it only loads a few cores so the fully potential of my CPU is not utilized. That's the difference with Intel CPU's which have much higher performance per core.


----------



## DeathAngel74

358.78 are the latest and greatest drivers


----------



## Vellinious

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *hurricane28*
> 
> What i meant was that i mostly have much higher physics score with the same clock speed..
> 
> I also noticed that it barely taxes the CPU, it only loads a few cores so the fully potential of my CPU is not utilized. That's the difference with Intel CPU's which have much higher performance per core.


The physics test uses 18 threads.....if it's not utilizing all the cores, something is wrong.


----------



## hurricane28

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DeathAngel74*
> 
> 358.78 are the latest and greatest drivers


Where did you download it from because i can't find it on Geforce site also, it it an beta or official driver?


----------



## DeathAngel74

https://developer.nvidia.com/gameworks-vr-driver-support


----------



## hurricane28

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Vellinious*
> 
> The physics test uses 18 threads.....if it's not utilizing all the cores, something is wrong.


AMD CPU's are not known about their strong per core performance, FX chips are very good at more taxing stuff like rendering and multitasking.

Intel has a higher per core performance so that's why the physics is mostly higher on Intel CPU's. In games you don't even noticed any difference and in fact, some games run better on AMD CPU than Intel, it all depends on the game. Physics and advanced PhysX is done by the GPU anyways nowadays.


----------



## hurricane28

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DeathAngel74*
> 
> https://developer.nvidia.com/gameworks-vr-driver-support


Thnx









What is the biggest difference between this ad the other drivers? And did you run some benchmarks with it yet?


----------



## DeathAngel74

i'm all benched out. games run smoothly....


----------



## Vellinious

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *hurricane28*
> 
> AMD CPU's are not known about their strong per core performance, FX chips are very good at more taxing stuff like rendering and multitasking.
> 
> Intel has a higher per core performance so that's why the physics is mostly higher on Intel CPU's. In games you don't even noticed any difference and in fact, some games run better on AMD CPU than Intel, it all depends on the game. Physics and advanced PhysX is done by the GPU anyways nowadays.


And.....none of that has anything to do with what, or why I posted. You said in an earlier post that the physics test wasn't taxing your CPU or utilizing all the cores. So, I in turn stated, that the physics test utilizes 18 threads, and if the test wasn't utilizing all the cores, then there's something wrong. Maybe it's different on AMD processors, and the 8 cores aren't utilized when there's 18 threads, because the 4 module / 8 core design can't handle physics calculations on all 8 cores.

You're right, though, the FX architecture is weak.


----------



## hurricane28

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Vellinious*
> 
> And.....none of that has anything to do with what, or why I posted. You said in an earlier post that the physics test wasn't taxing your CPU or utilizing all the cores. So, I in turn stated, that the physics test utilizes 18 threads, and if the test wasn't utilizing all the cores, then there's something wrong. Maybe it's different on AMD processors, and the 8 cores aren't utilized when there's 18 threads, because the 4 module / 8 core design can't handle physics calculations on all 8 cores.
> 
> You're right, though, the FX architecture is weak.


No there is nothing wrong, 3Dmark only uses a few cores and that's why Intel scores higher because they have higher performance per core than AMD, that's all there is to it basically.
It has nothing to do with the FX architecture that cannot handle physics on all 8 cores but rather the program that cannot fully load all the cores.. for example, i can run 3Dmark physics on quiet mode on my Corsair H100i while i need balanced or even performance when rendering.. that's how poor these benchmarks load the FX architecture..

What 18 threads are you talking about? My CPU has 8 cores..


----------



## Vellinious

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *hurricane28*
> 
> No there is nothing wrong, 3Dmark only uses a few cores and that's why Intel scores higher because they have higher performance per core than AMD, that's all there is to it basically.
> It has nothing to do with the FX architecture that cannot handle physics on all 8 cores but rather the program that cannot fully load all the cores.. for example, i can run 3Dmark physics on quiet mode on my Corsair H100i while i need balanced or even performance when rendering.. that's how poor these benchmarks load the FX architecture..
> 
> What 18 threads are you talking about? My CPU has 8 cores..


The physics test runs 18 simultaneous threads.

My 6 core Intel utilizes ALL 12 threads in the physics test. That's why the E series processors score even higher...because it's utilizing all the cores / threads.








The more cores / threads the CPU can control, the better the physics score. AMD processors just don't do physics well...

Physics test:


----------



## hurricane28

More cores doesn't mean higher scores in Fire strike per say, its the core speed that counts. At 4.8 GHz my highest score is around 9500 while at 5.2 GHz i achieved around 10300.. Also RAM speed is very important and can add a few hundred points going from 1866 to 2400 MHz.. Its not all about pure core speed but more if you have an balanced system. 4.8 GHz CPU with 2400 MHz RAM scores higher than 4.8 GHz 1866 MHz RAM.

I just did an physics run and i could see that the CPU is only loaded for 90%.. so there is 10% that isn't utilized.. Some cores are only loaded for 89%..



See, that's the difference.


----------



## Hequaqua

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Vellinious*
> 
> The physics test runs 18 simultaneous threads.
> 
> My 6 core Intel utilizes ALL 12 threads in the physics test. That's why the E series processors score even higher...because it's utilizing all the cores / threads.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The more cores / threads the CPU can control, the better the physics score. AMD processors just don't do physics well...
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> Physics test:


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *hurricane28*
> 
> More cores doesn't mean higher scores in Fire strike per say, its the core speed that counts. At 4.8 GHz my highest score is around 9500 while at 5.2 GHz i achieved around 10300.. Also RAM speed is very important and can add a few hundred points going from 1866 to 2400 MHz.. Its not all about pure core speed but more if you have an balanced system. 4.8 GHz CPU with 2400 MHz RAM scores higher than 4.8 GHz 1866 MHz RAM.
> 
> I just did an physics run and i could see that the CPU is only loaded for 90%.. so there is 10% that isn't utilized.. Some cores are only loaded for 89%..
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> See, that's the difference.


I just ran Firestrike Extreme Physics looped. While it peaked at around 98%, it averaged about 90% across all threads. This was 30 min. I used the DSR feature to set the resolution to 2560x1440. I not sure if that would make a difference or not. Figured might as well....lol


----------



## Xeno1

http://www.3dmark.com/fs/6236983 2nd best GRAPHICS SCORE on this PLATFORM. Meaning- 1156 MOBO and a i5 760 core. I AM PROUD. TY Vellioius, Blaze, Dark,dark angel. retc


----------



## macwin2012

Hello ,

I am late to party but i am building a 2nd Gaming PC / workstation with Gtx970

Gtx 970 strix is cheapest then MSIG1 which is 60$ more and Zotac extreme core 80$ more , these are approx prices in my country .

PS i love overclocking , want to know how big difference is between all 3 ?


----------



## Xeno1

I'm number 2 WITH an i5 760. I bet I can get number 1 easy as im not at 1.275 yet.
http://www.3dmark.com/search#/?mode=advanced&url=/proxycon/ajax/search/cpugpu/fs/P/1146/982/500000?minScore=0&gpuName=NVIDIA GeForce GTX 970&cpuName=Intel Core i5-760 Processor
Edited by Xeno1 - 10/19/15 at 10:13pm View History


----------



## Xeno1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *macwin2012*
> 
> Hello ,
> 
> I am late to party but i am building a 2nd Gaming PC / workstation with Gtx970
> 
> Gtx 970 strix is cheapest then MSIG1 which is 60$ more and Zotac extreme core 80$ more , these are approx prices in my country .
> 
> PS i love overclocking , want to know how big difference is between all 3 ?


Its hard to say. If you have a good PSU with at least 450 watts on the 12v rail , you should have no problems with some HIGH Overclocks. My PSu has only 444 watss on the 12 volt rail. I can get 1560/ 8280 with this card. You need to tell us what your PSu is and what your CPU is please.

But the most important thing is this, CAN YOU EAT ONLY RICE AND BEANS FOR A WEEK OR TWO?. If you can, then buy a 980ti.


----------



## DeathAngel74

Upgrading to windows 10 from 7....Sucks I have to do it this way to activate, then full install from disk. I hope it better than the test builds.


----------



## DeathAngel74

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Xeno1*
> 
> Its hard to say. If you have a good PSU with at least 450 watts on the 12v rail , you should have no problems with some HIGH Overclocks. My PSu has only 444 watss on the 12 volt rail. I can get 1560/ 8280 with this card. You need to tell us what your PSu is and what your CPU is please.
> 
> But the most important thing is this, CAN YOU EAT ONLY RICE AND BEANS FOR A WEEK OR TWO?. If you can, then buy a 980ti.


Top Ramen,cup o noodles, pork and beans, hot dogs and rice.....LOL!


----------



## Mr-Dark

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Xeno1*
> 
> http://www.3dmark.com/fs/6236983 2nd best GRAPHICS SCORE on this PLATFORM. Meaning- 1156 MOBO and a i5 760 core. I AM PROUD. TY Vellioius, Blaze, Dark,dark angel. retc


no bad at all still beast graphic score .. the best score here is 13850 @1580/7600 with 4790K @4.7ghz If i remember correctly








Quote:


> Upgrading to windows 10 from 7....Sucks I have to do it this way to activate, then full install from disk. I hope it better than the test builds.


Yes you need to upgrade to Win10 then do a clean install for stable system ... also you need to know any hardware change will remove Win10 activate ( swap gpu & update bios & change HDD ) my Win10 not activate anymore after take one of my 970 for RMA even after the card back no activate anymore last night spending 2h with Microsoft live chat to get my Win activate again.. lool

there is a big update for Win10 in the next 2 week should fix activate problem and allow people to use old Win 7/8/8.1 SN to activate win10 directly no need to upgrade


----------



## DeathAngel74

Its fugly


----------



## Vellinious

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *macwin2012*
> 
> Hello ,
> 
> I am late to party but i am building a 2nd Gaming PC / workstation with Gtx970
> 
> Gtx 970 strix is cheapest then MSIG1 which is 60$ more and Zotac extreme core 80$ more , these are approx prices in my country .
> 
> PS i love overclocking , want to know how big difference is between all 3 ?


The STRIX 970 is VRM locked to 1.212v and has 1 x 8 pin power connector. If you LOVE to overclock, you'll hate the STRIX. The G1 and the Zotac Extreme Core Edition are much better for overclocking.


----------



## Vellinious

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Xeno1*
> 
> I'm number 2 WITH an i5 760. I bet I can get number 1 easy as im not at 1.275 yet.
> http://www.3dmark.com/search#/?mode=advanced&url=/proxycon/ajax/search/cpugpu/fs/P/1146/982/500000?minScore=0&gpuName=NVIDIA GeForce GTX 970&cpuName=Intel Core i5-760 Processor
> Edited by Xeno1 - 10/19/15 at 10:13pm View History


Not too bad at all, man. The older motherboard may be holding the graphics score back a little bit, but, still a VERY good score.

This is the highest I ever got with the core at 1624 and memory at 2000.
http://www.3dmark.com/fs/6266107


----------



## Vellinious

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *hurricane28*
> 
> More cores doesn't mean higher scores in Fire strike per say, its the core speed that counts. At 4.8 GHz my highest score is around 9500 while at 5.2 GHz i achieved around 10300.. Also RAM speed is very important and can add a few hundred points going from 1866 to 2400 MHz.. Its not all about pure core speed but more if you have an balanced system. 4.8 GHz CPU with 2400 MHz RAM scores higher than 4.8 GHz 1866 MHz RAM.
> 
> I just did an physics run and i could see that the CPU is only loaded for 90%.. so there is 10% that isn't utilized.. Some cores are only loaded for 89%..
> 
> 
> 
> See, that's the difference.


Well, of course core speed means higher scores, but so does core count. Run a Haswell 4690k at 4.4ghz through Firestrike physics test, then run a 4790k at 4.4ghz and look at the difference in the test. The difference? 4 more threads for the 4790k. Cores count... = ) Hell, for that matter, the 4790k has a higher IPC at 4.4ghz than the 5820k at 4.4ghz, but....the 5820k at 4.4ghz is gonna OWN that 4790k for the physics test. Why? Core count...

It's not even really in dispute. Sorry.


----------



## gatygun

CPU + GPU make the largest impact on firestrike. Specially in sli/crossfire you will need a beast of a cpu to get any decent overal score at all.

I had with 2x 290's, about 14000 overal points but 24k graphical points. I would get 6k more points if i had a faster cpu lol.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Vellinious*
> 
> Not too bad at all, man. The older motherboard may be holding the graphics score back a little bit, but, still a VERY good score.
> 
> This is the highest I ever got with the core at 1624 and memory at 2000.
> http://www.3dmark.com/fs/6266107


Dat physic score god dam.


----------



## volegradele

Yes , I raised the CPU clock , and physic score is much better,and ofcr. overall score to!


----------



## Vellinious

Man...you CAN run Elpida up high. Just gotta keep them REALLY COOL. Here's a Heaven run at 1586 / 4205


----------



## DeathAngel74

@blaze2210,
What the best driver for gtx 970 and Windows 10? Gonna attempt a clean install today. I noticed Windows decided to install 353.82 quadro driver set....Is the procedure still the same as 8.1? enable test mode and force driver signing off?


----------



## Xeno1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Vellinious*
> 
> Not too bad at all, man. The older motherboard may be holding the graphics score back a little bit, but, still a VERY good score.
> 
> This is the highest I ever got with the core at 1624 and memory at 2000.
> http://www.3dmark.com/fs/6266107


yeah the newest Bios for the Mobo is 3 years old .the Chipset Drivers are old as hell too. Thanks for the help too.I cant figure this out alone.


----------



## blaze2210

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DeathAngel74*
> 
> @blaze2210,
> What the best driver for gtx 970 and Windows 10? Gonna attempt a clean install today. I noticed Windows decided to install 353.82 quadro driver set....Is the procedure still the same as 8.1? enable test mode and force driver signing off?


To be honest, I've been hopping around on drivers, and I haven't seen much of a difference between them in terms of stability. Currently, I'm on the latest one that you linked to - 358.78. I've been running around in Splinter Cell Blacklist with no issues. I'm getting a little tired of the sneaking around though, so I'm trying to think of what else I want to play.


----------



## moccor

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *blaze2210*
> 
> To be honest, I've been hopping around on drivers, and I haven't seen much of a difference between them in terms of stability. Currently, I'm on the latest one that you linked to - 358.78. I've been running around in Splinter Cell Blacklist with no issues. I'm getting a little tired of the sneaking around though, so I'm trying to think of what else I want to play.


I am not disagreeing with your experience, though I don't think Splinter Cell is a good game to test, possibly not even a good game to test even if running with 4K DSR. Previous drivers I've ran GTA5, many benchmarks, Witcher 3 and some other games fine. I'm on the newest driver and this silly game Resident Evil Revelations 2 gave my overclock + undervolt a problem haha. I think that was without 4K DSR too and RE games are by no means demanding, I'm sure its the driver + Windows 10. Didn't revert to a driver to test it though cuz I just want to play a game, if I need the performance I will do that though.


----------



## DeathAngel74

ok ,cool thanks. gpu-z says 353.82 quadro and nvidia installer says 358.78


----------



## blaze2210

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *moccor*
> 
> I am not disagreeing with your experience, though I don't think Splinter Cell is a good game to test, possibly not even a good game to test even if running with 4K DSR. Previous drivers I've ran GTA5, many benchmarks, Witcher 3 and some other games fine. I'm on the newest driver and this silly game Resident Evil Revelations 2 gave my overclock + undervolt a problem haha. I think that was without 4K DSR too and RE games are by no means demanding, I'm sure its the driver + Windows 10. Didn't revert to a driver to test it though cuz I just want to play a game, if I need the performance I will do that though.


Who said I was using that to test? I merely stated what I have been playing, along with what driver I'm running....


----------



## DeathAngel74

So......I ran the upgrade from windows 7. Am I good to go running a full install from the DVD now? Is there any way to make windows 10 not so ugly??? I'm used to custom dark themes.


----------



## Mr-Dark

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DeathAngel74*
> 
> So......I ran the upgrade from windows 7. Am I good to go running a full install from the DVD? Is there anyway to make windows 10 not so ugly??? I'm used to custom dark themes.


Yup after a clean install the windows will activate itself automatically


----------



## kl6mk6

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DeathAngel74*
> 
> So......I ran the upgrade from windows 7. Am I good to go running a full install from the DVD now? Is there any way to make windows 10 not so ugly??? I'm used to custom dark themes.
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


Besides the lame high contrast, I have yet to find any way to change the windows colors. Let us know if you figure it out.


----------



## kl6mk6

@DeathAngel74 Just tested this and it works. How to Get Colored Window Title Bars on Windows 10 (Instead of White)


----------



## DeathAngel74

Is there a way that I can still choose what updates to install? or does it do it on its own


----------



## rfarmer

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DeathAngel74*
> 
> Is there a way that I can still choose what updates to install? or does it do it on its own


http://www.wired.com/2015/07/stop-windows-10-auto-updates/ Follow the steps there, that was put in place because of forced nVidia driver updates.


----------



## blaze2210

I'm still waiting on Windows 10 to "force" me to use a certain GPU driver....I have to update drivers myself....


----------



## Xeno1

When you guys bench, do you shut down browsers, AV and everything you dont need? And a second question are you getting higher benches under 10 or 7?


----------



## Vellinious

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Xeno1*
> 
> When you guys bench, do you shut down browsers, AV and everything you dont need?


Everything that can be shut down, should be shut down, yes. Especially for Firestrike.... Also doesn't hurt to bring up the task manager, right click on the benchmark you're running, and set priority to "real time".


----------



## blue-cat

the upgrade is official! Out with the old in with the new









From about 605 points in furmark 1080p preset bench to 4017








2589 at 1440p Happy chappy.

HD4850


GTX970 EXOC Infinity (Galax KFA2)


----------



## Vellinious

Furmark is a heat machine, man.....don't use it.


----------



## Xeno1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Vellinious*
> 
> Not too bad at all, man. The older motherboard may be holding the graphics score back a little bit, but, still a VERY good score.
> 
> This is the highest I ever got with the core at 1624 and memory at 2000.
> http://www.3dmark.com/fs/6266107


Damn I dont think i will be getting over 14000 graphics on that bench. Shes just not doing over 1560 ish.


----------



## hurricane28

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Xeno1*
> 
> Damn I dont think i will be getting over 14000 graphics on that bench. Shes just not doing over 1560 ish.


Its quite easy to hit 14K score, the hard part is getting higher. Its also not all about core speed, i see bigger gains from memory overclocks than core speed.


----------



## DeathAngel74

What browser is everyone using for win10? Also, whut the eff? Microsoft edge doesn't really block popups...


----------



## Hequaqua

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DeathAngel74*
> 
> What browser is everyone using for win10? Also, whut the eff? Microsoft edge doesn't really block popups...


Anything but IE and Edge....lol

Chrome mainly. Firefox is the default though.


----------



## blaze2210

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DeathAngel74*
> 
> What browser is everyone using for win10? Also, whut the eff? Microsoft edge doesn't really block popups...


I've been sticking with Chrome and AdBlock.


----------



## DeathAngel74

I just installed both..


----------



## moccor

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *blaze2210*
> 
> Who said I was using that to test? I merely stated what I have been playing, along with what driver I'm running....


Get out of here with that comment. "I've been running around in Splinter Cell Blacklist with no issues". And clearly I said I wasn't disagreeing with your experience, in the first sentence and gave a example of how even extremely light games can be unstable.

Also, everyone mine as well move onto Windows 10, its gonna be around for a very long time. I love when people say they're sticking to Windows 7. I'm just like, OK, have fun with that until at least 2025 lol


----------



## ZeusHavok

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *moccor*
> 
> Get out of here with that moodyass comment. "I've been running around in Splinter Cell Blacklist with no issues". And clearly I said I wasn't disagreeing with your experience, in the first sentence and gave a example of how even extremely light games can be unstable.
> 
> Also, everyone mine as well move onto Windows 10, its gonna be around for a very long time. I love when people say they're sticking to Windows 7. I'm just like, OK, have fun with that until at least 2025 lol


Was the same thing with XP. People said they'd never upgrade windows again. 7 came along and everyone threw their wallets at their monitors.


----------



## blaze2210

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *moccor*
> 
> Get out of here with that moodyass comment. "I've been running around in Splinter Cell Blacklist with no issues". And clearly I said I wasn't disagreeing with your experience, in the first sentence and gave a example of how even extremely light games can be unstable.
> 
> Also, everyone mine as well move onto Windows 10, its gonna be around for a very long time. I love when people say they're sticking to Windows 7. I'm just like, OK, have fun with that until at least 2025 lol


Why are you being combative? If you're reading my posts and concluding that I'm arguing with you, that's your problem not mine.


----------



## Vellinious

1629 on the core and 4200 on the memory. /happy dance


----------



## d3v0

trying to get my Strix stable at 1531mhz...not sure how i like the memory OC on it (4000mhz). Shame its 8-pin limited. its a 74.2% ASIC so it would have potential on another board.

However, my 7 year old PCP&C 610W loves this little card.


----------



## Mr-Dark

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *d3v0*
> 
> trying to get my Strix stable at 1531mhz...not sure how i like the memory OC on it (4000mhz). Shame its 8-pin limited. its a 74.2% ASIC so it would have potential on another board.
> 
> However, my 7 year old PCP&C 610W loves this little card.


anything over 1500/8000 for any maxwell card is decent enough


----------



## Vellinious

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mr-Dark*
> 
> anything over 1500/8000 for any maxwell card is decent enough


On air... I'd be pretty pissed off if I could only get 1500 on my core under water. lol


----------



## Xeno1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Vellinious*
> 
> Man...you CAN run Elpida up high. Just gotta keep them REALLY COOL. Here's a Heaven run at 1586 / 4205


Cool


----------



## Xeno1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Vellinious*
> 
> Everything that can be shut down, should be shut down, yes. Especially for Firestrike.... Also doesn't hurt to bring up the task manager, right click on the benchmark you're running, and set priority to "real time".


AHA. ty


----------



## blue-cat

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Vellinious*
> 
> Furmark is a heat machine, man.....don't use it.


It was just for an idea of before and after. I didnt have 3DMark installed and couldn't wait to install the 970 so hey. Here's the 3D Mark benchmark







I think I'll bump the 965 up to 4Ghz again when I get a free weekend


----------



## volegradele

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Vellinious*
> 
> 1629 on the core and 4200 on the memory. /happy dance
> 
> [/quot
> 
> 4x AA


----------



## Vellinious

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *volegradele*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Vellinious*
> 
> 1629 on the core and 4200 on the memory. /happy dance
> 
> [/quot
> 
> 4x AA
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lol, now run it at 8x AA = )
Click to expand...


----------



## volegradele

Yea,I know!!


----------



## johnspack

My new strix. Does 1517 boost all day. Almost 80 asic. Posted all that stuff in TPU.


----------



## Vellinious

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *johnspack*
> 
> My new strix. Does 1517 boost all day. Almost 80 asic. Posted all that stuff in TPU.


What clock were you running on the memory?


----------



## rfarmer

Not too bad, running at 1506/8000.


----------



## DeathAngel74

Anyone know how to fix the issue of my gpu running at full bore at the desktop on Windows 10 Pro? Its not down-clocking back to idle speeds at the desktop...
*Edit:
Turned off max performance mode, set it to ADAPTIVE and rebooted.*


----------



## blaze2210

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DeathAngel74*
> 
> Anyone know how to fix the issue of my gpu running at full bore at the desktop on Windows 10 Pro? Its not down-clocking back to idle speeds at the desktop...
> *Edit:
> Turned off max performance mode, set it to ADAPTIVE and rebooted.*


How are you liking Win10 so far? Were you able to "darken" it up a bit?


----------



## DeathAngel74

its ok, but no. Its too bright


----------



## blaze2210

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DeathAngel74*
> 
> its ok, but no. Its too bright


There's a registry edit that darkens up Win10, it's what I did on mine. Back up the registry before making any changes - just in case.









http://www.windowscentral.com/how-enable-dark-theme-windows-10


----------



## DeathAngel74

unzip this, copy and paste the color folder and color.theme to c:/windows/resources/themes and click on color.theme

color.zip 1453k .zip file


----------



## blaze2210

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DeathAngel74*


True, not a complete blackout.


----------



## DeathAngel74

3979-kb_1.2500v_295w.zip 136k .zip file

I got bored. I think I had it all backwards. My card seems to run best at lower power and voltage settings.


----------



## Harry604

what would be better choice

i have a 1440p monitor at 120hz

290 tri-x for 300 used

gtx 970 acx 2.0 + ssc brand new in box for 350


----------



## syl1979

I was bored of the temperatures on my MSI 4GD5T OC, getting over 80deg while overclocking.

Got an Artic Cooling Accelero Twin Turbo II. Much better now ( hardly over 70 deg).





Didn't even bother to install the heatsinks for VRM and Memory. Already one heatsink for VRM on the card, and memory Elpida reaching around 8300 Mhz without issue


----------



## hurricane28

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Harry604*
> 
> what would be better choice
> 
> i have a 1440p monitor at 120hz
> 
> 290 tri-x for 300 used
> 
> gtx 970 acx 2.0 + ssc brand new in box for 350


If i were you i would go for the second option. Not only because i like Nvidia over AMD but simply its he better card over all.

Good luck


----------



## syl1979

With the twin turbo2 + tweaked bios for TDP 225W max and voltages (1.21 mini boost, I can play with afterburner to force it up 1.268v)




Working well now at 1500 / 8316 @ 1.21v


Firestrike 11056 graphics 13704
http://www.3dmark.com/3dm/9065931

Pushing to 1526 / 8316 @1.24 (with some throttling due to power limit)
Firestrike 11181 graphics 13942
http://www.3dmark.com/3dm/9066129


----------



## DeathAngel74

wow, I opened up steam and batman AK was updating in the background(almost 9GB). still no new driver...for official re-release


*Edit:*
New dlc content is nice....new skins and missions


----------



## blaze2210

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DeathAngel74*
> 
> wow, I opened up steam and batman AK was updating in the background(almost 9GB). still no new driver...for official re-release
> 
> 
> *Edit:*
> New dlc content is nice....new skins and missions


Well, maybe the driver was on-point, but the game was just janky....I haven't come across the updates yet....Dammit....









(We can't discuss why here....







)


----------



## Vellinious

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *syl1979*
> 
> With the twin turbo2 + tweaked bios for TDP 225W max and voltages (1.21 mini boost, I can play with afterburner to force it up 1.268v)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Working well now at 1500 / 8316 @ 1.21v
> 
> 
> Firestrike 11056 graphics 13704
> http://www.3dmark.com/3dm/9065931
> 
> Pushing to 1526 / 8316 @1.24 (with some throttling due to power limit)
> Firestrike 11181 graphics 13942
> http://www.3dmark.com/3dm/9066129


225 watt power limit is pretty low, especially if you plan on using 1.268v.


----------



## syl1979

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Vellinious*
> 
> 225 watt power limit is pretty low, especially if you plan on using 1.268v.


Yes it is low, but for me 1.21v 1500 will be ok for general use.
I already reach the limit on heavy loads when I go over this voltage.

But the original TDP for the card was only 170/187W with 2x6pin power. I prefer to play it safe and stay within the official 225W for the power inputs.


----------



## hurricane28

I want to set my TDP higher but i have no idea how to do so..

Is there anyone that can tell me exactly what settings i need to change? With my GTX 660 TI it was much easier.


----------



## Vellinious

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *hurricane28*
> 
> I want to set my TDP higher but i have no idea how to do so..
> 
> Is there anyone that can tell me exactly what settings i need to change? With my GTX 660 TI it was much easier.


----------



## hurricane28

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Vellinious*


Thnx, I have enough voltage and the card is trotting so i only want to change the TDP. So i only have to change table 1? And what value is advised?


----------



## Vellinious

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *hurricane28*
> 
> Thnx, I have enough voltage and the card is trotting so i only want to change the TDP. So i only have to change table 1? And what value is advised?


If you're throttling due to PWR in the perf cap reason, you need to raise the power limit in table 6 as well. It's different for every card, man. Mine is running right at 293 watts in FS Ultra, so I set my power limit and TDP to 310 just to be on the safe side.


----------



## Hequaqua

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DeathAngel74*
> 
> 
> 
> 3979-kb_1.2500v_295w.zip 136k .zip file
> 
> I got bored. I think I had it all backwards. My card seems to run best at lower power and voltage settings.


Is this playing Batman: Arkham Knight. Just asking....

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DeathAngel74*
> 
> wow, I opened up steam and batman AK was updating in the background(almost 9GB). still no new driver...for official re-release
> 
> 
> *Edit:*
> New dlc content is nice....new skins and missions


I haven't been looking into the new things yet. I just wanted to run it and see if it was still pushing the Vram over the 3.5 threshold.



Yes, yes it does. I didn't see any performance loss. It was about 3500mb throughout the gameplay.









Looks great......I will need to re-map my keys though. Fingers are trained for Battlefield 4 mapping...lol


----------



## DeathAngel74

yeah it was while playing AK


----------



## DeathAngel74




----------



## blaze2210

Batgirl? Huh, I didn't know about her being in AK. I kinda lost my interest when I realized that there's a glitched Riddler trophy in my game (in front of the Pinkney Orphanage) that I cannot collect - no matter what I do. So basically, I am unable to completely trigger the Knightfall Protocol and 100% the game. I stopped going after the trophies when I realized this. Dang first-world problems....









I even tried having Batman fall into the janky little drawer, and remotely had the Batmobile shut Batman in the drawer. Apparently the game was on to me, and it glitched Batman out of the drawer, and the ball with the trophy in it disappeared until I reloaded my save. At this point, the trophy ball was back in the drawer. So, needless to say, I quickly hit Alt+F4 to prevent "Mr. Hyde" from throwing my controller/keyboard/PC through the window in his rage.


----------



## DeathAngel74

Lol I remember throwing my ps controller across the room playing castlevania sotn(damn, almost 20 years ago.)


----------



## blaze2210

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DeathAngel74*
> 
> Lol I remember throwing my ps controller across the room playing castlevania sotn(damn, almost 20 years ago.)


99.999% of the time, I take excellent care of my devices. Every once in a while though, something happens that tests my willpower. Not being able to get that trophy certainly got close to being a trigger-point. It's breaking my streak here.


----------



## Mr-Dark

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *blaze2210*
> 
> Batgirl? Huh, I didn't know about her being in AK. I kinda lost my interest when I realized that there's a glitched Riddler trophy in my game (in front of the Pinkney Orphanage) that I cannot collect - no matter what I do. So basically, I am unable to completely trigger the Knightfall Protocol and 100% the game. I stopped going after the trophies when I realized this. Dang first-world problems....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I even tried having Batman fall into the janky little drawer, and remotely had the Batmobile shut Batman in the drawer. Apparently the game was on to me, and it glitched Batman out of the drawer, and the ball with the trophy in it disappeared until I reloaded my save. At this point, the trophy ball was back in the drawer. So, needless to say, I quickly hit Alt+F4 to prevent "Mr. Hyde" from throwing my controller/keyboard/PC through the window in his rage.


Batgirl ?? I think that game worth another shot now







it's on my steam since release but never try it loool

Battlefield take all my time


----------



## hurricane28

When i was doing some valley runs i discovered that my card becomes unstable long before the power limit has reached..



What does this mean and how do i modify my bios to get more performance?

Thnx in advanced.

p.s. this is on my stock bios and TDP is set to 110 which is also stock.


----------



## Moparman

Crank up the fan some and see if lower temperature helps. Also lower the mem and core a bit and try again to see if same problem happens. You probably need a bios with unlocked power and voltage to run the clocks you're trying for.


----------



## DeathAngel74

the orange and blue are voltage related. Reliable voltage and operating voltage.
30 minutes of playing batman ak, the voltage should read 1.2500v. I forgot to click the tab.

This bios is game-stable. Maybe use this as a reference hurricane28, if you want to mod your bios.

EVGA.GTX970.3979KB-game_stable_boost_off.zip 136k .zip file


----------



## hurricane28

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Moparman*
> 
> Crank up the fan some and see if lower temperature helps. Also lower the mem and core a bit and try again to see if same problem happens. You probably need a bios with unlocked power and voltage to run the clocks you're trying for.


Thnx for your answer but temps are not the issue here as i always run them on max when benchmarking. Driver crashed at 104.8 TDP while i set it to 110%.
So the question becomes, is it the volts or TDP that holds my card down? or maybe botch?


----------



## Moparman

My 4 cards do 1503core 24/7 with unlocked power no problem. Yes I said 4 in 4way sli. Now if I drop to 3 cards at 4 slot spacing for cooling I am able to bench at 1600core again I have power limit at 150% with bios mod. Try to find a bios that has both voltage and power unlocked.


----------



## hurricane28

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DeathAngel74*
> 
> the orange and blue are voltage related. Reliable voltage and operating voltage.
> 30 minutes of playing batman ak, the voltage should read 1.2500v. I forgot to click the tab.
> 
> This bios is game-stable. Maybe use this as a reference hurricane28, if you want to mod your bios.
> 
> EVGA.GTX970.3979KB-game_stable_boost_off.zip 136k .zip file


Thank you, but i am not comfortable flashing EVGA bios on my MSI Gaming GPU to be honest. I heard some horror story's about mixing bios from different vendors.

I just want to higher the TDP and power limit. This Maxwell architecture is way different than keppler because that was relative simple. With Maxwell you have all kinds of columns which i don't quite understand yet.


----------



## Hequaqua

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *hurricane28*
> 
> Thank you, but i am not comfortable flashing EVGA bios on my MSI Gaming GPU to be honest. I heard some horror story's about mixing bios from different vendors.
> 
> I just want to higher the TDP and power limit. This Maxwell architecture is way different than keppler because that was relative simple. With Maxwell you have all kinds of columns which i don't quite understand yet.


Here is my MSI Gaming bios. Take a look at it and see if anything will help.

1531.5.rom.zip 136k .zip file


----------



## DeathAngel74

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *hurricane28*
> 
> Thank you, but i am not comfortable flashing EVGA bios on my MSI Gaming GPU to be honest. I heard some horror story's about mixing bios from different vendors.
> 
> I just want to higher the TDP and power limit. This Maxwell architecture is way different than keppler because that was relative simple. With Maxwell you have all kinds of columns which i don't quite understand yet.


That's totally fine. It wasn't meant for you to flash, just take a look at the power table. Hequaqua linked you to his bios anyhow.


----------



## Joenc

Hey harry604, I'd get this while it's on sale if you can

http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16814487088&nm_mc=AFC-C8Junction&cm_mmc=AFC-C8Junction-KB%20Networks,%20Inc.-_-na-_-na-_-na&cm_sp=&AID=10440897&PID=3891137&SID=rewrite

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Harry604*
> 
> what would be better choice
> 
> i have a 1440p monitor at 120hz
> 
> 290 tri-x for 300 used
> 
> gtx 970 acx 2.0 + ssc brand new in box for 350


----------



## DeathAngel74

Should I be concerned? I was playing Batman AK and I saw 71*C as the max temp.


----------



## Hequaqua

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DeathAngel74*
> 
> Should I be concerned? I was playing Batman AK and I saw 71*C as the max temp.


Personally that is a bit high. I still believe that is a acceptable operating temp.

Of course, I get paranoid when I see 65°(C).


----------



## cyoung89

I recently switched from an Asus z87m, to an Asus z97m. I also had to get a new psu(HX750i) around this time. With my old psu(AX750) and z87, I had absolutely no problems. Now that my computer is up and running, I am unable to overclock the memory on my 970. I never had this problem before. I can change everything else, but the memory. When I try to apply the over clock, it will set itself back to 0. Hopefully someone can help me fix this problem. I have tried reinstalling drivers, and everything, but nothing seems to be working.


----------



## d3v0

I have been tossing around the idea of adding another 970 strix to my rig. Or just going to a single 980ti.

I know that the 970s provide way more graphics horsepower, and 2x 970 = 980ti in terms of price, which makes the 970 a way better value. At 1440p, as long as Fallout 4 doesnt use more than 3gb of ram, I feel this is a pretty good option, since it seems that NV gameworks are involved in FO4 and more nvidia power is probably going to be a good thing, performance wise.

Anyone in here want to post gaming thoughts with their SLI 970s?


----------



## Mr-Dark

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *d3v0*
> 
> I have been tossing around the idea of adding another 970 strix to my rig. Or just going to a single 980ti.
> 
> I know that the 970s provide way more graphics horsepower, and 2x 970 = 980ti in terms of price, which makes the 970 a way better value. At 1440p, as long as Fallout 4 doesnt use more than 3gb of ram, I feel this is a pretty good option, since it seems that NV gameworks are involved in FO4 and more nvidia power is probably going to be a good thing, performance wise.
> 
> Anyone in here want to post gaming thoughts with their SLI 970s?


Hello

If you'r using 1440p or less go with 970s ( if you can get another 970 used will be good idea ) anyway here is my channel on youtube if you want to see how the 970s perform

https://www.youtube.com/channel/UCeny6fHmdFXi8rqYHNsi58A/videos

and this one for my friend with 970s and my bios rocking 1550mhz







( 1080& 1440p&4k gameplay )

https://www.youtube.com/user/Partyanimal127/videos


----------



## blaze2210

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *d3v0*
> 
> I have been tossing around the idea of adding another 970 strix to my rig. Or just going to a single 980ti.
> 
> I know that the 970s provide way more graphics horsepower, and 2x 970 = 980ti in terms of price, which makes the 970 a way better value. At 1440p, as long as Fallout 4 doesnt use more than 3gb of ram, I feel this is a pretty good option, since it seems that NV gameworks are involved in FO4 and more nvidia power is probably going to be a good thing, performance wise.
> 
> Anyone in here want to post gaming thoughts with their SLI 970s?


The vRAM issue hasn't been an issue for a while now....This has been discussed several times in this thread....


----------



## d3v0

Awesome thanks! Keeping my eyes peeled for a matching strix!


----------



## blaze2210

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *d3v0*
> 
> Awesome thanks! Keeping my eyes peeled for a matching strix!


No worries! I anxiously await the day when I can go back to SLI 970s....I had some financial issues and had to get rid of 1 of them, and my framerates definitely suffered....


----------



## DeathAngel74

https://docs.google.com/uc?id=0B3nQzW4pq_iuUjJ6SXNCNGRVb0E&export=download
*en_windows_10_pro_10576_x64_dvd.iso (3.7G)*


----------



## hurricane28

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DeathAngel74*
> 
> the orange and blue are voltage related. Reliable voltage and operating voltage.
> 30 minutes of playing batman ak, the voltage should read 1.2500v. I forgot to click the tab.
> 
> This bios is game-stable. Maybe use this as a reference hurricane28, if you want to mod your bios.
> 
> EVGA.GTX970.3979KB-game_stable_boost_off.zip 136k .zip file


Sorry for my late reply, thank you i will look at it








Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DeathAngel74*
> 
> the orange and blue are voltage related. Reliable voltage and operating voltage.
> 30 minutes of playing batman ak, the voltage should read 1.2500v. I forgot to click the tab.
> 
> This bios is game-stable. Maybe use this as a reference hurricane28, if you want to mod your bios.
> 
> EVGA.GTX970.3979KB-game_stable_boost_off.zip 136k .zip file


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Hequaqua*
> 
> Here is my MSI Gaming bios. Take a look at it and see if anything will help.
> 
> 1531.5.rom.zip 136k .zip file


Thank you, i will take a look at it.


----------



## hurricane28

What NVflash program do you use btw? I downloaded this one: NVFlash_Certs_Bypassed_v5.227_x64

It that the correct one? I am scared to brick my card lol I'm such a noob at flashing this card


----------



## hurricane28

Hey guys,

I successfully flashed an updated rom but there are some things i don't understand yet, perhaps someone can enlighten me?



As you can see i raised the TDP and power limit to 300 watts but still i can't see it and so adjust it in AB. Is that normal? I run some firestrike benches but the card does not overclock much higher and it crashed at 1585 MHz core clock...

I am on stock voltage tho and the card doesn't run hot at all, as a matter a fact it didn't go higher than 50c. Should i raise the voltage?


----------



## hurricane28

Wow, I flashed another BIOS and now my card is bricked... after an successfully flashed BIOS I enabled the driver and restart my pc. After restart i get screen that windows could not start anymore and I have to do an repair install.. after doing that windows could still not start. After installing it in another pcie slot I managed to boot in windows but after a while I get the ringing tone that there is something uninstalled and now windows keeps booting and booting... I think my card is bricked now. Is here any chance I can get it to work again? Pls help!


----------



## kl6mk6

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *hurricane28*
> 
> Wow, I flashed another BIOS and now my card is bricked... after an successfully flashed BIOS I enabled the driver and restart my pc. After restart i get screen that windows could not start anymore and I have to do an repair install.. after doing that windows could still not start. After installing it in another pcie slot I managed to boot in windows but after a while I get the ringing tone that there is something uninstalled and now windows keeps booting and booting... I think my card is bricked now. Is here any chance I can get it to work again? Pls help!


I think there is way to reload your original .rom file back in via a USB. I haven't had to do it. If no one here knows, try asking in Extract and Flash GTX 970 and 980 Firmware .

Edit: Also found this ... Unbrick Your Bricked Graphics Card/Fix a Failed BIOS Flash


----------



## ppbastos

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *hurricane28*
> 
> Wow, I flashed another BIOS and now my card is bricked... after an successfully flashed BIOS I enabled the driver and restart my pc. After restart i get screen that windows could not start anymore and I have to do an repair install.. after doing that windows could still not start. After installing it in another pcie slot I managed to boot in windows but after a while I get the ringing tone that there is something uninstalled and now windows keeps booting and booting... I think my card is bricked now. Is here any chance I can get it to work again? Pls help!


I doubt it's bricked. Just boot in safe mode, flash de original bios and you shoulb be good again. Windows crashing at the start usually is related to pre configuration of an overclock app (likr Afterburner) and /or you did something wrong in the powertable. I would recommend flashing original bios and from there try different approaches to overclock, but mix with one thing at a time and go step by step.


----------



## DeathAngel74

I concur, probably a conflict between the power table and Afterburner


----------



## hurricane28

Thnx guys for the fast replies! In will try when I get home.
What I don't understand is that what has afterburner to do with this? I mean, can't even get in to windows anymore because of it. I guess I did something wrong in the BIOS and flashed it. But on the other hand, I copied the same exact settings from a member over here that claims to run this BIOS so I'm not sure what's going on.


----------



## DeathAngel74

Boot into safe mode and set afterburner to not start with windows, flash original bios from safe mode, reboot.


----------



## hurricane28

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DeathAngel74*
> 
> Boot into safe mode and set afterburner to not start with windows, flash original bios from safe mode, reboot.


I never start AB. When windows start. How do I boot in to save mode on w8.1?


----------



## blaze2210

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *hurricane28*
> 
> I never start AB. When windows start. How do I boot in to save mode on w8.1?


Go into the MSConfig screen, pretty self-explanatory after that.









If not, check this out: http://www.redmondpie.com/how-to-boot-into-windows-8.1-safe-mode-guide/


----------



## kl6mk6

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *hurricane28*
> 
> Thnx guys for the fast replies! In will try when I get home.
> What I don't understand is that what has afterburner to do with this? I mean, can't even get in to windows anymore because of it. I guess I did something wrong in the BIOS and flashed it. But on the other hand, I copied the same exact settings from a member over here that claims to run this BIOS so I'm not sure what's going on.


If I run any overclock in afterburner with my modded bios, my computer instantly resets. So, if you had it auto starting in windows with an overclock, it could have been causing your restart issues.


----------



## hurricane28

Okay I understand. and that's why I never check that option in AB. I can't go to msconfig because I can't boot into windows.. again thanks for replies guys. Much obliged. Will check when I get home.


----------



## DeathAngel74

If you can boot into safe mode (f8) while booting pc., then you can open AB, settings, "do not start with windows." flash original bios, reboot. Good luck after you get home.


----------



## DeathAngel74

Iv'e had this happen numerous times when using afterburner and modded vbios. I finally got tired of it and removed AB again. No need, really. The bios does it all anyway.


----------



## moccor

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kl6mk6*
> 
> If I run any overclock in afterburner with my modded bios, my computer instantly resets. So, if you had it auto starting in windows with an overclock, it could have been causing your restart issues.


That's weird, thankfully that doesn't happen to me (Windows 10). I am using my own modded BIOS and use afterburner to lower my Core and Mem until I stop being lazy and mount this heat-sink onto my VRM chips. I don't have it running at startup though, it runs when I want it to, but I never experienced any problems with it


----------



## hurricane28

Okay, i am in save mode now but there is no way i can flash all of a suddan..

When i type nvflash -6 X.rom in cmd it keeps saying this: 'nvflash' is not recognized as an internal or external command,
operable program or batch file. How is that possible?

I checked and Afterburner is definitely not running because i always disable that function.


----------



## hurricane28

Finally i managed to flash my stock bios.. but my PC seems to do weird now, perhaps something else is going on.

It boots slow and in Windows things don't load properly, man if i knew all of this i never flashed my bios and never do it again..

What a pain with these cards man, i never had trouble with my GTX 660 TI which i flashed more than 10 times..


----------



## blaze2210

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *hurricane28*
> 
> Finally i managed to flash my stock bios.. but my PC seems to do weird now, perhaps something else is going on.
> 
> It boots slow and in Windows things don't load properly, man if i knew all of this i never flashed my bios and never do it again..
> 
> What a pain with these cards man, i never had trouble with my GTX 660 TI which i flashed more than 10 times..


Did you make sure that the BIOS you were flashing is actually for your card (exact brand and model)? I don't see how an improper flash could have caused those issues with Windows loading. I've flashed my 970's BIOS probably close to 100 times, and haven't encountered this issue.


----------



## kl6mk6

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *hurricane28*
> 
> Finally i managed to flash my stock bios.. but my PC seems to do weird now, perhaps something else is going on.
> 
> It boots slow and in Windows things don't load properly, man if i knew all of this i never flashed my bios and never do it again..
> 
> What a pain with these cards man, i never had trouble with my GTX 660 TI which i flashed more than 10 times..


Its more likely when you tried to repair windows something changed. I learned that hard way that when windows says you need to repair, it's usually something that has nothing to do with windows. You will probably have to do a fresh install to get back to how it was.


----------



## moccor

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *hurricane28*
> 
> Finally i managed to flash my stock bios.. but my PC seems to do weird now, perhaps something else is going on.
> 
> It boots slow and in Windows things don't load properly, man if i knew all of this i never flashed my bios and never do it again..
> 
> What a pain with these cards man, i never had trouble with my GTX 660 TI which i flashed more than 10 times..


I'd boot into safe mode again, open CMD as administrator, and type the command - sfc /scannow

It should find and repair and errors in the OS. It's actually not a fault in Windows, its called a user-error. You shouldn't blame Windows


----------



## blaze2210

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kl6mk6*
> 
> Its more likely when you tried to repair windows something changed. I learned that hard way that when windows says you need to repair, it's usually something that has nothing to do with windows. You will probably have to do a fresh install to get back to how it was.


Whoa, no need to nuke the install yet....Try the suggestion below before jumping to an OS reinstall.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *moccor*
> 
> I'd boot into safe mode again, open CMD as administrator, and type the command - sfc /scannow
> 
> It should find and repair and errors in the OS. It's actually not a fault in Windows, its called a user-error. You shouldn't blame Windows


----------



## hurricane28

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *blaze2210*
> 
> Go into the MSConfig screen, pretty self-explanatory after that.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> If not, check this out: http://www.redmondpie.com/how-to-boot-into-windows-8.1-safe-mode-guide/


Thanks man, that did the trick








Quote:


> Originally Posted by *blaze2210*
> 
> Go into the MSConfig screen, pretty self-explanatory after that.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> If not, check this out: http://www.redmondpie.com/how-to-boot-into-windows-8.1-safe-mode-guide/


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DeathAngel74*
> 
> If you can boot into safe mode (f8) while booting pc., then you can open AB, settings, "do not start with windows." flash original bios, reboot. Good luck after you get home.


Its not F8, that's the motherboard boot selector. After a few attempts to start i needed to restore and so i could boot in to save mode via advanced settings.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *blaze2210*
> 
> Go into the MSConfig screen, pretty self-explanatory after that.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> If not, check this out: http://www.redmondpie.com/how-to-boot-into-windows-8.1-safe-mode-guide/


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *blaze2210*
> 
> Did you make sure that the BIOS you were flashing is actually for your card (exact brand and model)? I don't see how an improper flash could have caused those issues with Windows loading. I've flashed my 970's BIOS probably close to 100 times, and haven't encountered this issue.


Yes it was an copy of my stock bios which i modded and flashed, that's why i told the other guy i was not that keen on flashing his EVGA bios to my MSI card.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *blaze2210*
> 
> Go into the MSConfig screen, pretty self-explanatory after that.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> If not, check this out: http://www.redmondpie.com/how-to-boot-into-windows-8.1-safe-mode-guide/


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kl6mk6*
> 
> Its more likely when you tried to repair windows something changed. I learned that hard way that when windows says you need to repair, it's usually something that has nothing to do with windows. You will probably have to do a fresh install to get back to how it was.


Had that with the crappy Windows 7 numerous times when i was tweaking my overclock.. never had any problems with W8.1 tho.
I will run sfc /scannow and if that not fixes the issues i will do an repair install via my USB drive.


----------



## hurricane28

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *moccor*
> 
> I'd boot into safe mode again, open CMD as administrator, and type the command - sfc /scannow
> 
> It should find and repair and errors in the OS. *It's actually not a fault in Windows, its called a user-error. You shouldn't blame Windows*


What do you mean by this? I did nothing wrong.. the flash was successful but Windows failed to boot.. There was nothing extreme in the bios that may cause these problems.
I also see, even with my stock bios, that i get weird reading from my card like 135 MHz core and 162 MHz memory which it didn't do before.. When i put a load on the GPU it shows the correct values.

I also saw that when i set the power limit and TDP to 300 watts i couldn't adjust it in Afterburner which other people could.. something strange is going on here i tell you.

I use maxwell bios Tweaker v1.36 and NVFlash_Certs_Bypassed_v5.227_x64 which i both downloaded from this site: http://www.overclock.net/t/1521334/official-nvflash-with-certificate-checks-bypassed-for-gtx-950-960-970-980-980ti-titan-x


----------



## blaze2210

If you read DeathAngel's post, he recommended that you use his BIOS as a _reference_ - meaning that you can look at the settings that are used in his BIOS and apply some of them to your own. He certainly did not recommend that you flash the EVGA BIOS to your MSI card. Basically, if your card has the same power connections as another's (2x 6-pins, 1x 8-pin and 1x 6-pin, etc), then you can generally use the Power and Voltage Tables from that other card for yours.

I have done this many times myself with success. You just need to make sure that your card is similar.








Quote:


> Originally Posted by *hurricane28*
> 
> What do you mean by this? I did nothing wrong.. the flash was successful but Windows failed to boot.. There was nothing extreme in the bios that may cause these problems.
> I also see, even with my stock bios, that i get weird reading from my card like 135 MHz core and 162 MHz memory which it didn't do before.. When i put a load on the GPU it shows the correct values.
> 
> I also saw that when i set the power limit and TDP to 300 watts i couldn't adjust it in Afterburner which other people could.. something strange is going on here i tell you.
> 
> I use maxwell bios Tweaker v1.36 and NVFlash_Certs_Bypassed_v5.227_x64 which i both downloaded from this site: http://www.overclock.net/t/1521334/official-nvflash-with-certificate-checks-bypassed-for-gtx-950-960-970-980-980ti-titan-x


Those low clock speeds are normal for the card idling. When you set both of those Power Limit values in the BIOS to the same amount, then you're eliminating the ability to change that from AB. So if you wanted to be able to use the slider in AB, you'd need to set different values - like you see below.


----------



## reev3r

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *enting*
> 
> I have had a Gigabyte GTX970 Gaming edition since May time. Attached screenshot has happened a few times recently when powering on the PC.
> 
> Is this likely caused by the GPU?


I suggest a couple of things (the solutions are not necessarily in any particular order, I suggest that you attempt whatever you find to be easiest first):

Test a different device with your display panel, perhaps another computer, either laptop or desktop, a gaming console, or perhaps if you have an MHL cable you can connect a phone (android) or an HDMI adapter for iPhone (this is assuming that your display uses HDMI), or anything at all that has the necessary output that you require.

If you have not already done so, Make sure to reseat the cables properly.

Try a different GPU, if available (I am confident that you probably have an integrated graphics solution within your CPU, your motherboard should have some video outputs, at least if it is reasonably modern)...

Try a different display panel, if you have one. Also, a television would work just the same if you use the HDMI output that the motherboard will most certainly have. Unfortunately you do not have any sort of rig listed anywhere so that I can see what components you are rocking, certainly something to consider doing...

Try some different cables. Though I personally doubt it would be the cables, it is most definitely a possible cause.

If none of these suggestions resolve the issue, please respond here or PM me and we can discuss it there (I do not often check my subscription notifications, so you'll want to make sure that you quote me in your response).

I do bid you good luck in sorting out the issue, and hopefully one of the above suggestions gets you sorted out.

One thing I had forgotten to ask,


----------



## DeathAngel74

Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!









6669.zip 136k .zip file


I think I may have found a way around the power limit on these weird a$$ cards.


----------



## moccor

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *hurricane28*
> 
> What do you mean by this? I did nothing wrong.. the flash was successful but Windows failed to boot.. There was nothing extreme in the bios that may cause these problems.
> I also see, even with my stock bios, that i get weird reading from my card like 135 MHz core and 162 MHz memory which it didn't do before.. When i put a load on the GPU it shows the correct values.
> 
> I also saw that when i set the power limit and TDP to 300 watts i couldn't adjust it in Afterburner which other people could.. something strange is going on here i tell you.
> 
> I use maxwell bios Tweaker v1.36 and NVFlash_Certs_Bypassed_v5.227_x64 which i both downloaded from this site: http://www.overclock.net/t/1521334/official-nvflash-with-certificate-checks-bypassed-for-gtx-950-960-970-980-980ti-titan-x


You successfully flashed a BIOS correctly the first time. It worked fine. Then you flashed another BIOS and it got bricked. I don't want to spend the time reading all your posts, but you were even worried you'd brick the card (not 100% sure you'd successfully mod the BIOS). I don't mean any offense, but its a user error. Only reason I say that is cuz you want to blame the maxwell editor and said you would never do this again if you knew this would happen. Just gotta be careful and ask questions + double check your changes. I'm sure you're capable of doing it successfully. Just don't refuse to release some hidden potential in your card cuz you think its the programs fault.


----------



## DeathAngel74

Also, post your changes before flashing. One of us can look it over just in case something is off.


----------



## hurricane28

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *moccor*
> 
> You successfully flashed a BIOS correctly the first time. It worked fine. Then you flashed another BIOS and it got bricked. I don't want to spend the time reading all your posts, but you were even worried you'd brick the card (not 100% sure you'd successfully mod the BIOS). I don't mean any offense, but its a user error. Only reason I say that is cuz you want to blame the maxwell editor and said you would never do this again if you knew this would happen. Just gotta be careful and ask questions + double check your changes. I'm sure you're capable of doing it successfully. Just don't refuse to release some hidden potential in your card cuz you think its the programs fault.


I understand and you are absolutely right. The strange part is that i have no idea what i did wrong. I modded my stock bios and the only thing i did was set the power limit and TDP to 300 watts..
This is how i did it step by step:

1: change bios in maxwell bios tweaker v1.36 and saved the .rom file

2: disabled display driver

3: opened cmd as administrator and typed the following commands: cd C:\nvflash and after that nvflash -6 ROM_NAME.rom

4: after successful flash typed exit and enabled the display driver again and did a reboot.

Basically i followed these guidelines: http://www.overclock.net/t/1523391/easy-nvflash-guide-with-pictures-for-gtx-970-980

I was thinking that maybe i use the wrong programs to flash? I use v1.36 bios tweaker and NVFlash_Certs_Bypassed_v5.227_x64

Also, i must have done something wrong because when i did benchmark run with TDP and power limit at 300 watts i saw that the card did not trottled down anymore but when i was going for max clocks it wasn't higher than before and it crashed at the same clocks as before.. Maybe i already hit the limit with this card?

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *moccor*
> 
> You successfully flashed a BIOS correctly the first time. It worked fine. Then you flashed another BIOS and it got bricked. I don't want to spend the time reading all your posts, but you were even worried you'd brick the card (not 100% sure you'd successfully mod the BIOS). I don't mean any offense, but its a user error. Only reason I say that is cuz you want to blame the maxwell editor and said you would never do this again if you knew this would happen. Just gotta be careful and ask questions + double check your changes. I'm sure you're capable of doing it successfully. Just don't refuse to release some hidden potential in your card cuz you think its the programs fault.


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DeathAngel74*
> 
> Also, post your changes before flashing. One of us can look it over just in case something is off.


I did post my bios screen shot some pages ago, the only thing i changed was the power limit and TDP from 300 to 295. I do not have the specified bios anymore so i cannot check it.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *moccor*
> 
> You successfully flashed a BIOS correctly the first time. It worked fine. Then you flashed another BIOS and it got bricked. I don't want to spend the time reading all your posts, but you were even worried you'd brick the card (not 100% sure you'd successfully mod the BIOS). I don't mean any offense, but its a user error. Only reason I say that is cuz you want to blame the maxwell editor and said you would never do this again if you knew this would happen. Just gotta be careful and ask questions + double check your changes. I'm sure you're capable of doing it successfully. Just don't refuse to release some hidden potential in your card cuz you think its the programs fault.


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *blaze2210*
> 
> If you read DeathAngel's post, he recommended that you use his BIOS as a _reference_ - meaning that you can look at the settings that are used in his BIOS and apply some of them to your own. He certainly did not recommend that you flash the EVGA BIOS to your MSI card. Basically, if your card has the same power connections as another's (2x 6-pins, 1x 8-pin and 1x 6-pin, etc), then you can generally use the Power and Voltage Tables from that other card for yours.
> 
> I have done this many times myself with success. You just need to make sure that your card is similar.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Those low clock speeds are normal for the card idling. When you set both of those Power Limit values in the BIOS to the same amount, then you're eliminating the ability to change that from AB. So if you wanted to be able to use the slider in AB, you'd need to set different values - like you see below.


I saw indeed that its the cards minimal speeds but if its normal, why didn't it happened before? Never seen this before but only after driver crash.

Its not that i want to adjust it in AB but no matter how high i set the TDP and power limit, AB keeps reading it as 110% you see.

I also see that i need to mod the table 4 and 5 for the peg rail and set them to the same value. But since i have 1 6 pin and one 6+2 connector, i guess i need to set different values because 2+6 connector can provide more power than a single 6 pin.

I suddenly see that i am missing 10 GB from my C drive too... weird things can happen if your flash goes wrong. I checked with sfc / scannow but there were no faults in Windows fortunately.


----------



## hurricane28

Okay, i successfully flashed this bios on my card: 

These are the only things i changed but it made no difference and as a matter a fact my firestrike score dropped with an higher clock..

I did see that the card didn't throttle down in Firestrike, what is going on with this maxwell architecture? When i flashed my GTX 660 TI i get better scores but with this i get lower scores?? I would like to know what i did wrong here because it really hurt my head lol


----------



## DeathAngel74

Table 1 should be set to
25000
300000
300000

also unless the power limit slider is maxed out in afterburner you wont see a difference. I you dont want to use afterburner set table 6 to
100000
300000
301000

but definitely fix table 1. good luck


----------



## hurricane28

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DeathAngel74*
> 
> Table 1 should be set to
> 25000
> 300000
> 300000
> 
> also unless the power limit slider is maxed out in afterburner you wont see a difference. I you dont want to use afterburner set table 6 to
> 100000
> 300000
> 301000
> 
> but definitely fix table 1. good luck


Thnx man, will try later.
The thing is why i only changed the max settings is that i want to changed it in AB but now i know its not working i set it in bios.

The part which i don't understand is that why are my scores lower with this bios than with stock bios in firestrike..

I have good asic quality 72.1% so i hope i can squeeze some more performance out of it without breaking/bricking it.

What is save wattage for PCI-E and the peg connectors? I do like to have better scores and disable the trottling but i want to do it safely.


----------



## DeathAngel74

i have 2 6-pin connectors.

8-pin could be

10000
168000
187000

In your case the 6pin is table 4 and the 8pin is table 5


----------



## hurricane28

I changed the bios like you said but it made no difference at all..

Perhaps i reached the limit of this card? It crashed at only 69.1% TDP.. and i didn't even overclocked the memory.
Max core clock was 1593 at 1.262 voltage.


----------



## DeathAngel74

try 1531.5 or 1544.5


----------



## moccor

Just remembered this, it may have helped. It's been around for years and I am not sure what is included nowadays, but years ago it use to have a "Micro XP" bootable OS from the CD on it. It's called Hirens Boot CD. Not sure what makes this thing legal, but its a really good tool if you're ever worried you may do something to your OS you won't be able to fix again







. They show screenshots of whats included, basically anything you'd need to fix up a PC


----------



## hurricane28

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DeathAngel74*
> 
> try 1531.5 or 1544.5


I can run that clock at stock bios, the purpose of modding my bios is to raise the power limit and TDP which failes endlessly because it crashes at the same clocks as before and firestrike scores drop at a higher core clock.. This architecture is becoming the most annoying i have ever seen lol
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DeathAngel74*
> 
> try 1531.5 or 1544.5


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *moccor*
> 
> Just remembered this, it may have helped. It's been around for years and I am not sure what is included nowadays, but years ago it use to have a "Micro XP" bootable OS from the CD on it. It's called Hirens Boot CD. Not sure what makes this thing legal, but its a really good tool if you're ever worried you may do something to your OS you won't be able to fix again
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> . They show screenshots of whats included, basically anything you'd need to fix up a PC


Yes i have heard of that. I have my OS on USB stick so if i need to do an repair install i can just boot of the USB and repair it. Done this numerous of times when i was running W7.


----------



## hurricane28

Okay, I need some explanation here.

I have the MSI GTX 970 Gaming 4g and this is my current bios: 

Can someone tell me plz how in the heck its possible that i am better off with my stock bios than with my modified one?? The max score i get with stock bios is 14274 and with modified bios only 13700...

There must be something wrong or the information is not correct i am getting here because i did EVERY step people told me here.. i know for 1000% i did it correctly but i have zero benefits from stock vs modded bios..

Firestrike crashed at only +220 core and +650 memory in modded bios and stock i could run +750 memory and +230 core...


----------



## blaze2210

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *hurricane28*
> 
> Okay, I need some explanation here.
> 
> I have the MSI GTX 970 Gaming 4g and this is my current bios:
> 
> Can someone tell me plz how in the heck its possible that i am better off with my stock bios than with my modified one?? The max score i get with stock bios is 14274 and with modified bios only 13700...
> 
> There must be something wrong or the information is not correct i am getting here because i did EVERY step people told me here.. i know for 1000% i did it correctly but i have zero benefits from stock vs modded bios..
> 
> Firestrike crashed at only +220 core and +650 memory in modded bios and stock i could run +750 memory and +230 core...


Are you looking at the overall score, or just the graphics score? To compare performance between BIOS roms, you'd need to only be looking at the graphics score.


----------



## kl6mk6

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *hurricane28*
> 
> Okay, I need some explanation here.
> 
> I have the MSI GTX 970 Gaming 4g and this is my current bios:
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Can someone tell me plz how in the heck its possible that i am better off with my stock bios than with my modified one?? The max score i get with stock bios is 14274 and with modified bios only 13700...
> 
> There must be something wrong or the information is not correct i am getting here because i did EVERY step people told me here.. i know for 1000% i did it correctly but i have zero benefits from stock vs modded bios..
> 
> Firestrike crashed at only +220 core and +650 memory in modded bios and stock i could run +750 memory and +230 core...


Have you tested other clocks? Just putting in a super high clock and saying it doesn't work the same as stock is not very scientific. I had the same issues, lower scores when my core and memory are too high. I have tested every 10MHz change tested and written it all down for a few different voltages. I picked my clocks based on that.


----------



## hurricane28

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *blaze2210*
> 
> Are you looking at the overall score, or just the graphics score? To compare performance between BIOS roms, you'd need to only be looking at the graphics score.


Yes i obviously only look at graphic scores lol i am not a total noob









This stupid architecture is and complete and utter nightmare to mod it seems... no matter what i change in the bios i get lower scores compared to stock bios... i think its the card or Windows is acting up again...

Anyway, i am done with this for today. Tomorrow i will try again perhaps otherwise i flash stock bios and am done with this stupid architecture.


----------



## blaze2210

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *hurricane28*
> 
> Yes i obviously only look at graphic scores lol i am not a total noob
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This stupid architecture is and complete and utter nightmare to mod it seems... no matter what i change in the bios i get lower scores compared to stock bios... i think its the card or Windows is acting up again...
> 
> Anyway, i am done with this for today. Tomorrow i will try again perhaps otherwise i flash stock bios and am done with this stupid architecture.


Nope, not really. I would certainly agree that its difficult to mod another person's BIOS for them - you never have any idea what they're doing, or not doing, on their end. Many many people have successfully modded their BIOS roms, so I certainly wouldn't jump to blaming the architecture.


----------



## Vellinious

GOT IT!! 28k graphics score! /happy dance

http://www.3dmark.com/fs/6361590


----------



## vsseracer

With so many versions of the 970, which brand would someone recommend. I have a EVGA 660ti that never had issues. Amazon has a EVGA for 314.99

I see some don't have a backplate.


----------



## DeathAngel74

@blaze2210,
can you please test this out? its working for me. gonna test benchies too.




GM204Mod.zip 136k .zip file


For everything to work properly, you need to max out the voltage and power sliders( +75mV and 150%). Thanks in advance.


----------



## kl6mk6

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *vsseracer*
> 
> With so many versions of the 970, which brand would someone recommend. I have a EVGA 660ti that never had issues. Amazon has a EVGA for 314.99
> 
> I see some don't have a backplate.


I'm happy with my EVGAs, but I would agree you should get a model with a back-plate.


----------



## jlhawn

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *vsseracer*
> 
> With so many versions of the 970, which brand would someone recommend. I have a EVGA 660ti that never had issues. Amazon has a EVGA for 314.99
> 
> I see some don't have a backplate.


I just love my Gigabyte G1 Gaming GTX 970, for looks and performance, although my main gpu now is a 980
heres my 970. shop around online for a good deal.


----------



## blaze2210

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DeathAngel74*
> 
> @blaze2210,
> can you please test this out? its working for me. gonna test benchies too.
> 
> GM204Mod.zip 136k .zip file
> 
> 
> For everything to work properly, you need to max out the voltage and power sliders( +75mV and 150%). Thanks in advance.


How is setting the same values via AB's sliders different from manually setting the values in the BIOS?


----------



## DeathAngel74

Instead of setting it to
295000
317000
I set it up so max power is 241W-317W on the pcie slot and psu cables but capped the power to 295W in TDP and power limit. so far its staying under the power limit of 150%. the voltage is 1175.0mv-1250.0mv in the bios as well


----------



## blaze2210

I'm referring to the effects....How are the effects different, since the card is still receiving the same amount of power and voltage? AB is basically just a different way of getting there....


----------



## DeathAngel74

Setting up the power table this way, I can set the power slider to 150% and not get a pwr perfcap at anything past 100% TDP/Power Consumption. At one point, TDP/ Power % hit 117.x% and didn't trigger the pwr perfcap, which used to result in voltage/core clock throttling.


----------



## Arizonian

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *vsseracer*
> 
> With so many versions of the 970, which brand would someone recommend. I have a EVGA 660ti that never had issues. Amazon has a EVGA for 314.99
> 
> I see some don't have a backplate.


Nothing wrong with EVGA but I'd personally recommend GB Windforce or MSI Gaming as top two for the 970's. GB comes with backplate which was nice.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jlhawn*
> 
> I just love my Gigabyte G1 Gaming GTX 970, for looks and performance, although my main gpu now is a 980
> heres my 970. shop around online for a good deal.
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


I have two GB Windforce's still, split'em up, one in second rig and other in third rig (see rigs below in signature) since release day both rocking 1080p just fine.


Spoiler: GB Windforce 970's


----------



## jlhawn

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Arizonian*
> 
> Nothing wrong with EVGA but I'd personally recommend GB Windforce or MSI Gaming as top two for the 970's. GB comes with backplate which was nice.
> I have two GB Windforce's still, split'em up, one in second rig and other in third rig (see rigs below in signature) since release day both rocking 1080p just fine.
> 
> 
> Spoiler: GB Windforce 970's


I bought mine Oct 6 2014, fantastic gpu, I run it with my 980 for Folding now.


----------



## blaze2210

I don't want to be reliant on AB to give the voltage and power, kinda defeats the purpose of a mod in my mind. The BIOS made it through the Catzilla 1080p bench, but I won't be leaving it on my card. I'll be sticking with AB solely for my fan control.


----------



## hurricane28

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kl6mk6*
> 
> Have you tested other clocks? Just putting in a super high clock and saying it doesn't work the same as stock is not very scientific. I had the same issues, lower scores when my core and memory are too high. I have tested every 10MHz change tested and written it all down for a few different voltages. I picked my clocks based on that.


Yes i did.. the purpose of flashing more capable bios is to reach higher clock speeds correct?
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *blaze2210*
> 
> Nope, not really. I would certainly agree that its difficult to mod another person's BIOS for them - you never have any idea what they're doing, or not doing, on their end. Many many people have successfully modded their BIOS roms, so I certainly wouldn't jump to blaming the architecture.


Well, don't you think its strange that even when i have a higher power limit and TDP i don't get higher scores or boost clock?

What i meant with the architecture was that with keppler i set the power limit to 250% and upper the voltage to 1.212 in the bios and presto it works. But when i set power limit and TDP limit higher on this card, scores are lower and max boost clock isn't much higher.
Could it be that i already reached the limit of my card? I doubt it but i don't see another explanation to be honest.

I tried several bios mods and run firestrike with various core clocks but there is zero gain from stock to mod bios..

If i may believe the asic score 72.1% i still have some spare performance which i can reach via bios mod

could it also be that i am on an older bios? I mean, i saw that some people here have newer bios than mine.


----------



## blaze2210

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *hurricane28*
> 
> Yes i did.. the purpose of flashing more capable bios is to reach higher clock speeds correct?
> Well, don't you think its strange that even when i have a higher power limit and TDP i don't get higher scores or boost clock?
> 
> What i meant with the architecture was that with keppler i set the power limit to 250% and upper the voltage to 1.212 in the bios and presto it works. But when i set power limit and TDP limit higher on this card, scores are lower and max boost clock isn't much higher.
> Could it be that i already reached the limit of my card? I doubt it but i don't see another explanation to be honest.
> 
> I tried several bios mods and run firestrike with various core clocks but there is zero gain from stock to mod bios..


Kepler isn't Maxwell....Setting seemingly random values doesn't get you anywhere. It's very possible that your card may be at it's max. I didn't say that it definitely is, but it's certainly a possibility - silicon lottery and all.


----------



## Vellinious

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *hurricane28*
> 
> Yes i did.. the purpose of flashing more capable bios is to reach higher clock speeds correct?
> Well, don't you think its strange that even when i have a higher power limit and TDP i don't get higher scores or boost clock?
> 
> What i meant with the architecture was that with keppler i set the power limit to 250% and upper the voltage to 1.212 in the bios and presto it works. But when i set power limit and TDP limit higher on this card, scores are lower and max boost clock isn't much higher.
> Could it be that i already reached the limit of my card? I doubt it but i don't see another explanation to be honest.
> 
> I tried several bios mods and run firestrike with various core clocks but there is zero gain from stock to mod bios..
> 
> If i may believe the asic score 72.1% i still have some spare performance which i can reach via bios mod
> 
> could it also be that i am on an older bios? I mean, i saw that some people here have newer bios than mine.


What bios file are you running? And what clocks / memory clocks are you seeing with what volts?


----------



## hurricane28

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Vellinious*
> 
> What bios file are you running? And what clocks / memory clocks are you seeing with what volts?


this is my bios with stock volts:



At stock bios i can get 1575 MHz core and 4000 MHz memory bench stable in firestrike with some artifacts and the core clock is not stable and down clocks a lot. With bios mod its way more consistent but i get lower score.. go figure lol

Oh an i am on 355.82 driver.


----------



## DeathAngel74

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *blaze2210*
> 
> I don't want to be reliant on AB to give the voltage and power, kinda defeats the purpose of a mod in my mind. The BIOS made it through the Catzilla 1080p bench, but I won't be leaving it on my card. I'll be sticking with AB solely for my fan control.


Nice! Thanks for testing! I know what you mean about being reliant on AB...sucks, I'll figure it out without AB eventually, its a WIP I guess. Happy Harroween! (Japanese humor, sorry).


----------



## Vellinious

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *hurricane28*
> 
> this is my bios with stock volts:
> 
> 
> 
> At stock bios i can get 1575 MHz core and 4000 MHz memory bench stable in firestrike with some artifacts and the core clock is not stable and down clocks a lot. With bios mod its way more consistent but i get lower score.. go figure lol
> 
> Oh an i am on 355.82 driver.


Try 353.62. It's treated me very well.

My 73.3% ASIC card won't go much above 1600 without getting unstable, and that's with 1.275v. If your card's VRM is getting hot, it may just be that you won't get good power deliver, and won't be able to achieve those kinds of clocks. Are your cards under water? If you're on air, I'd say you're doing pretty good with the clocks you're getting, but...yeah, without better cooling, you may just be maxed out.


----------



## DeathAngel74

yeah, I would say so with that 28k graphics score..







Congrats.


----------



## hurricane28

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Vellinious*
> 
> Try 353.62. It's treated me very well.
> 
> My 73.3% ASIC card won't go much above 1600 without getting unstable, and that's with 1.275v. If your card's VRM is getting hot, it may just be that you won't get good power deliver, and won't be able to achieve those kinds of clocks. Are your cards under water? If you're on air, I'd say you're doing pretty good with the clocks you're getting, but...yeah, without better cooling, you may just be maxed out.


Will try that driver thanks.

The issue is is that i get worse scores with modded bios compare to my stock bios.. even though the core is not throttling down during firestrike the score is much lower.
My max score is 14275 on stock and 13700 on modded bios.. so something is off here. I am still on stock cooling.

I just did a firestrike run of 1585 MHz core and 4000 MHz memory and the display driver crashed.. it was almost bench stable at stock bios.. i really don't understand this architecture to be honest.


----------



## DeathAngel74

you need more voltage to sustain higher clocks=no crashing. I had to use 1.2750V-1.3125V to be able to sustain 1620Mhz/8002Mhz. If you are just changing TDP/Power , it will crash if you don't adjust the voltage accordingly at clocks higher than 1531.5/8002. Lower scores I cannot explain...


----------



## Vellinious

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *hurricane28*
> 
> Will try that driver thanks.
> 
> The issue is is that i get worse scores with modded bios compare to my stock bios.. even though the core is not throttling down during firestrike the score is much lower.
> My max score is 14275 on stock and 13700 on modded bios.. so something is off here. I am still on stock cooling.
> 
> I just did a firestrike run of 1585 MHz core and 4000 MHz memory and the display driver crashed.. it was almost bench stable at stock bios.. i really don't understand this architecture to be honest.


Was that last bios with more voltage? Sometimes the lower ASIC cards seem to not run as well with more volts. Try stock volts, but with the power limit and TDP increased.


----------



## hurricane28

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DeathAngel74*
> 
> you need more voltage to sustain higher clocks=no crashing. I had to use 1.2750V-1.3125V to be able to sustain 1620Mhz/8002Mhz. If you are just changing TDP/Power , it will crash if you don't adjust the voltage accordingly at clocks higher than 1531.5/8002. Lower scores I cannot explain...


I can't explain either, how do i adjust the voltage in bios? What asic score is your card?
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DeathAngel74*
> 
> you need more voltage to sustain higher clocks=no crashing. I had to use 1.2750V-1.3125V to be able to sustain 1620Mhz/8002Mhz. If you are just changing TDP/Power , it will crash if you don't adjust the voltage accordingly at clocks higher than 1531.5/8002. Lower scores I cannot explain...


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Vellinious*
> 
> Was that last bios with more voltage? Sometimes the lower ASIC cards seem to not run as well with more volts. Try stock volts, but with the power limit and TDP increased.


Yeah i know that's why i run stock volts because i am on air and my card has an average asic score i assume.


----------



## Hequaqua

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *hurricane28*
> 
> Will try that driver thanks.
> 
> The issue is is that i get worse scores with modded bios compare to my stock bios.. even though the core is not throttling down during firestrike the score is much lower.
> My max score is 14275 on stock and 13700 on modded bios.. so something is off here. I am still on stock cooling.
> 
> I just did a firestrike run of 1585 MHz core and 4000 MHz memory and the display driver crashed.. it was almost bench stable at stock bios.. i really don't understand this architecture to be honest.


Same card as you....and about 1585 is my upper limit without having to take my voltage up to 1.275v. I am bench stable at 1560/[email protected] I don't see the performance increase scale well past 1550 anyway. ASIC 70.7. I'm on air btw. I am currently running 1531/[email protected]


----------



## DeathAngel74

Shoots! The clocks go back an hour tonight!! Mine is 76%. 1531.5/8002 mHz 1.2500V 295-317W


----------



## hurricane28

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Hequaqua*
> 
> Same card as you....and about 1585 is my upper limit without having to take my voltage up to 1.275v. I am bench stable at 1560/[email protected] I don't see the performance increase scale well past 1550 anyway. ASIC 70.7. I'm on air btw. I am currently running 1531/[email protected]


This is my max on stock volts: 

It seems that the driver was causing issues because before i would crash at 1585 MHz core and now i can run 1589 MHz with 4207 MHz memory at stock volts.

Try if i can get some more points.


----------



## ValValdesky

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *hurricane28*
> 
> Will try that driver thanks.
> 
> The issue is is that i get worse scores with modded bios compare to my stock bios.. even though the core is not throttling down during firestrike the score is much lower.
> My max score is 14275 on stock and 13700 on modded bios.. so something is off here. I am still on stock cooling.
> 
> I just did a firestrike run of 1585 MHz core and 4000 MHz memory and the display driver crashed.. it was almost bench stable at stock bios.. i really don't understand this architecture to be honest.


Lower your memory and try again.


----------



## hurricane28

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ValValdesky*
> 
> Lower your memory and try again.


It was the driver that caused these weird things. Look at my previous post. Scores went up.
Need some sleep now, it's 02:34 am here. Tomorrow I try again


----------



## DeathAngel74

Finally... Huzzah!


----------



## DeathAngel74

http://www.3dmark.com/3dm/9109015?
http://www.3dmark.com/compare/fs/6232196/fs/6366163
http://www.3dmark.com/compare/fs/6366163/fs/4859250


Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


----------



## Vellinious

Just did a single card run. I'll try to push over 13k overall score tomorrow.

http://www.3dmark.com/fs/6366181


----------



## DeathAngel74

Dammit!!! LOL!








Oh, well...I'm just happy to get this issue squared away....Heaven doesn't crash and my FS scores are better.. I *should* be happy.....


----------



## DeathAngel74

What core/mem clocks Vellinious?? I wonder why your card performs so much better than mine?


----------



## hurricane28

Max score so far :



Still think there is more where that's coming from









I am aiming for 14400 score.


----------



## Vellinious

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DeathAngel74*
> 
> What core/mem clocks Vellinious?? I wonder why your card performs so much better than mine?


That run was at 1641 / 2125


----------



## hurricane28

I guess you are on water cooling?

What ASIC is your card man? Seems to be you are very lucky with the silicon draw.


----------



## Vellinious

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *hurricane28*
> 
> I guess you are on water cooling?
> 
> What ASIC is your card man? Seems to be you are very lucky with the silicon draw.


That card is 80.8% and my other card is 73.3%.


----------



## hurricane28

Nice, no wonder it clocks like there is no tomorrow lol
I am pretty happy as well with mine.

I discovered that it doesn't like voltage over 1.275. I going to tweak some more and hopefully there is some more performance i can squeeze out of it.


----------



## Vellinious

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *hurricane28*
> 
> Nice, no wonder it clocks like there is no tomorrow lol
> I am pretty happy as well with mine.
> 
> I discovered that it doesn't like voltage over 1.275. I going to tweak some more and hopefully there is some more performance i can squeeze out of it.


Mine won't go above 1.275v. /shrug I hoped to get more out of it, but. Eh


----------



## hurricane28

Are you on air or water cooling?

I discovered that overclocking the memory is beneficial in firestrike so its not all about core speed. As a matter a fact, i didn't see much gain from 1552 MHz core to 1589 MHz.
I hit a wall at +750 that makes 4225 MHz. Anything after that it crashes. Same as core speed, anything higher than 1575/1589 MHz it crashes no matter how much voltage. Need to do some more investigation


----------



## Vellinious

Under water and with near ambient coolant temps.


----------



## onurbulbul

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Vellinious*
> 
> That card is 80.8% and my other card is 73.3%.


Mine is %59.8


----------



## rfarmer

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *onurbulbul*
> 
> 
> Mine is %59.8


Don't feel bad, mine is 59.2%.


----------



## hurricane28

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *onurbulbul*
> 
> 
> Mine is %59.8


Yeah but you have 2 cards instead of 1 so its okay i guess.

If you tie them together you would have an ASIC score of 129.7 % lol


----------



## Mr-Dark

Close enough ?


----------



## hurricane28

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mr-Dark*
> 
> Close enough ?


Yep, you are very lucky with these cards.

How well do they overclock?


----------



## onurbulbul

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *hurricane28*
> 
> Yeah but you have 2 cards instead of 1 so its okay i guess.
> 
> If you tie them together you would have an ASIC score of 129.7 % lol


Why didn't i think about it before


----------



## onurbulbul

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mr-Dark*
> 
> Close enough ?


Very lucky, I envy


----------



## Mr-Dark

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *hurricane28*
> 
> Yep, you are very lucky with these cards.
> 
> How well do they overclock?


Both boost to 1392mhz at stock and will oc to 1500mhz at 1.200v ( - 18mv from the stock voltage ) but with custom bios 1569mhz 1.243v









the only down side one of the card have hynix memory the max stable oc is 7700... while the other have Samsung will bench at 8100 lool


----------



## hurricane28

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *onurbulbul*
> 
> Why didn't i think about it before


I don't know lol, perhaps busy playing games instead of benching?









Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mr-Dark*
> 
> Both boost to 1392mhz at stock and will oc to 1500mhz at 1.200v ( - 18mv from the stock voltage ) but with custom bios 1569mhz 1.243v
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> the only down side one of the card have hynix memory the max stable oc is 7700... while the other have Samsung will bench at 8100 lool


Strange, my card has slightly higher ASIC score than yours and i can get 1550 MHz core and 8000 memory game stable at stock volts. I guess its not all about ASIC quality after all. I also heard from some people that their hynix memory OC very well too.


----------



## DeathAngel74

thanks Mr-Dark for help with bios before. Check out new fs scores in sig. I wonder what I could do at 1569/1620/8016Mhz, compared to the old bios


----------



## hurricane28

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DeathAngel74*
> 
> thanks Mr-Dark for help with bios before. Check out new fs scores in sig. I wonder what I could do at 1569/1620/8016Mhz, compared to the old bios


No offence but score is very low for that kind of clock to be honest. Is that because you are on W10?


----------



## Mr-Dark

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *hurricane28*
> 
> No offence but score is very low for that kind of clock to be honest. Is that because you are on W10?


Win10 take a lot from graphic score no idea why







will try now FS and report back


----------



## DeathAngel74

I'm going back to 7 today.


----------



## hurricane28

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mr-Dark*
> 
> Win10 take a lot from graphic score no idea why
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> will try now FS and report back


Aha, perhaps you can tweak W10 in order to get better scores?

Looking forward to the results, good luck


----------



## hurricane28

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DeathAngel74*
> 
> I'm going back to 7 today.


Why W7 if i may ask? I found that the most worst operating system ever. Lots of corruption, is slower than w 8.1 etc. I like w8.1 so far so i don't go for update W10 any time soon.


----------



## DeathAngel74

too many apps open that won't go away even if you try to get rid of them. Also you can set priority to "realtime" in win 10. Maybe drivers too im using 358.78


----------



## hurricane28

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DeathAngel74*
> 
> too many apps open that won't go away even if you try to get rid of them. Also you can set priority to "realtime" in win 10. Maybe drivers too im using 358.78


Did you try w8.1? I am very amused by it and the performance is almost the same as in w7. It also has a lot more options.

Well in all honesty, all Windows versions are crappy IMO. Its only a matter of time when it goes corrupted when you are doing something wrong, or it can even happen without you doing something wrong lol. Have had this numerous of times with W7. Than i found a channel on YouTube that has tutorials on how to tweak and repair windows. https://www.youtube.com/channel/UC_M-iWYpQbgo4rK1YfewI5w

You can take a look an perhaps it can help you out at tweaking


----------



## Mr-Dark

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *hurricane28*
> 
> Aha, perhaps you can tweak W10 in order to get better scores?
> 
> Looking forward to the results, good luck


Just test FS now stock clock for the cards just my cpu oc to 4Ghz

http://www.3dmark.com/3dm/9115576

the graphic score good to me ? still no real OC waiting the new 32GB memory kit from corsair









will testing single card now


----------



## hurricane28

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mr-Dark*
> 
> Just test FS now stock clock for the cards just my cpu oc to 4Ghz
> 
> http://www.3dmark.com/3dm/9115576
> 
> the graphic score good to me ? still no real OC waiting the new 32GB memory kit from corsair
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> will testing single card now


Looks like a legit score to me with those cards, but i am more interested in single card performance


----------



## DeathAngel74

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *hurricane28*
> 
> Why W7 if i may ask? I found that the most worst operating system ever. Lots of corruption, is slower than w 8.1 etc. I like w8.1 so far so i don't go for update W10 any time soon.


Because its free???
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *hurricane28*
> 
> No offence but score is very low for that kind of clock to be honest. Is that because you are on W10?


Youre lucky you have 1x6pin + 1 x6+2pin. My card only has 2x6-pins. I think that contributes to performance loss.


----------



## Mr-Dark

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *hurricane28*
> 
> Looks like a legit score to me with those cards, but i am more interested in single card performance


Single card @stock 1392mhz

http://www.3dmark.com/3dm/9115696

Will test single card now 1550/8000


----------



## DeathAngel74

can you test at 1531.5 and 8004, please. I want to compare


----------



## hurricane28

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DeathAngel74*
> 
> Because its free???
> Youre lucky you have 1x6pin + 1 x6+2pin. My card only has 2x6-pins. I think that contributes to performance loss.


All my operating systems are free...
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DeathAngel74*
> 
> Because its free???
> Youre lucky you have 1x6pin + 1 x6+2pin. My card only has 2x6-pins. I think that contributes to performance loss.


All my operating systems are free...

Its not lucky, i chose this card because of it. I only buy MSI GPU's which are always the best IMO. They look nice, perform very good mostly, and are rather cheap compare to other manufacturers. The only draw back is you can't remove the cooler without voiding warranty...
They said on the MSI forum that its okay but that's not true because i tried to RMA my card from the retail store and they wouldn't take it because the "warranty void if removed" sticker was pinched...


----------



## DeathAngel74

Well the 970 ssc 2.0 was all I could afford at the time with 2 small girls and a teenager boy, lol. If he didn't eat so much, I'd have a 980ti


----------



## Mr-Dark

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DeathAngel74*
> 
> can you test at 1531.5 and 8004, please. I want to compare


Sure downloading the latest driver now something wrong now the driver crash in 3Dmark at stock clock


----------



## DeathAngel74

358.78 works


----------



## Mr-Dark

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DeathAngel74*
> 
> 358.78 works


If you have fast link give me Guru3D one slow 200Kb









Edit : downloading now from Nvidia super fast


----------



## hurricane28

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DeathAngel74*
> 
> Well the 970 ssc 2.0 was all I could afford at the time with 2 small girls and a teenager boy, lol. If he didn't eat so much, I'd have a 980ti


EVGA is more expencive from where i am from, MSI is one of the cheapest. Yeah kids are expensive..

Talking about operating systems, i am now stuck at maintenance in progress.. can't seem to stop it lol Windows didn't like the faulty flash i had Friday.. i did run sfc /scannow and it didn't find any faulty integrity's.. guess i am up to an repair install after all. This is what i meant with Windows.. one mistake can make the whole system goes woo


----------



## DeathAngel74

I know, but I'm not installing Ubuntu now.....I rather suffer with Arch or Windows 7.


----------



## hurricane28

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mr-Dark*
> 
> Sure downloading the latest driver now something wrong now the driver crash in 3Dmark at stock clock


anything after 353.62 is rubbish.. i crashed in firestrike at the newer drivers and now i am back at 353.62 and all is well. It seems that Nvidia still didn't solve their driver issues..


----------



## DeathAngel74

I wonder if the new drivers were causing Valley to crash and not my card...or overclock of said card


----------



## DeathAngel74

http://www.nvidia.com/download/driverResults.aspx/87993/en-us
Mod the .inf by adding your card to it and add the PhysX folder to the install dir. you are good to go!


----------



## hurricane28

Chance is likely that its driver related. I had the same with firestrike remember. It depends on the system tho, i did some reading on the Geforce forum and some have problems and others have none. Its also advised to remove all Nvidia drivers and folders before you install a new driver.


----------



## Vellinious

355.82 was working pretty well for me. I rolled back to 353.62, and while it didn't improve my scores from 355.82, it didn't hurt them either, so...I just haven't changed back again.


----------



## moccor

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *hurricane28*
> 
> EVGA is more expencive from where i am from, MSI is one of the cheapest. Yeah kids are expensive..
> 
> Talking about operating systems, i am now stuck at maintenance in progress.. can't seem to stop it lol Windows didn't like the faulty flash i had Friday.. i did run sfc /scannow and it didn't find any faulty integrity's.. guess i am up to an repair install after all. This is what i meant with Windows.. one mistake can make the whole system goes woo


What problem do you still have within Windows, now that your card is working again?


----------



## Mr-Dark

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *hurricane28*
> 
> anything after 353.62 is rubbish.. i crashed in firestrike at the newer drivers and now i am back at 353.62 and all is well. It seems that Nvidia still didn't solve their driver issues..


honestly I done 0 benchmark in the last 3 month since my oc stable but now something wired the driver stop responding in 3Dmark.. also my card with samsung memory artifact at 8000 no idea why


----------



## hurricane28

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Vellinious*
> 
> 355.82 was working pretty well for me. I rolled back to 353.62, and while it didn't improve my scores from 355.82, it didn't hurt them either, so...I just haven't changed back again.


I tried that one too but saw no gain so i revert back to 353.62. if a driver works well, i don't upgrade because mostly its worse especially with the latest Nvidia drivers.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Vellinious*
> 
> 355.82 was working pretty well for me. I rolled back to 353.62, and while it didn't improve my scores from 355.82, it didn't hurt them either, so...I just haven't changed back again.


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *moccor*
> 
> What problem do you still have within Windows, now that your card is working again?


Well, i am stuck at "maintenance in progress" and can't seem to stop it.. even in action center when i try to stop it, it will not listen and has a mind on its own lol


----------



## hurricane28

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mr-Dark*
> 
> honestly I done 0 benchmark in the last 3 month since my oc stable but now something wired the driver stop responding in 3Dmark.. also my card with samsung memory artifact at 8000 no idea why


I bet its driver related. Delete the driver and all Nvida software, than run Ccleaner in order to clean the registry, reboot and install 353.62.


----------



## moccor

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *hurricane28*
> 
> Well, i am stuck at "maintenance in progress" and can't seem to stop it.. even in action center when i try to stop it, it will not listen and has a mind on its own lol


Never seen that anywhere so I don't know what to try without seeing a screenshot of what it looks like but you could check out this -
http://www.nextofwindows.com/maintenance-in-progress-windows-8-what-does-it-mean/

It seems people randomly have that same problem. It might of been a result of the repair, causing windows to want to do other means of maintenance to ensure its working


----------



## Mr-Dark

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *hurricane28*
> 
> I bet its driver related. Delete the driver and all Nvida software, than run Ccleaner in order to clean the registry, reboot and install 353.62.


Will do! thx


----------



## hurricane28

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *moccor*
> 
> Never seen that anywhere so I don't know what to try without seeing a screenshot of what it looks like but you could check out this -
> http://www.nextofwindows.com/maintenance-in-progress-windows-8-what-does-it-mean/
> 
> It seems people randomly have that same problem. It might of been a result of the repair, causing windows to want to do other means of maintenance to ensure its working


Yeah, i was looking on the net about this problem and i see that more people have this issue. Still found no solution but still looking.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *moccor*
> 
> Never seen that anywhere so I don't know what to try without seeing a screenshot of what it looks like but you could check out this -
> http://www.nextofwindows.com/maintenance-in-progress-windows-8-what-does-it-mean/
> 
> It seems people randomly have that same problem. It might of been a result of the repair, causing windows to want to do other means of maintenance to ensure its working


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mr-Dark*
> 
> Will do! thx


Let me know if it worked, good luck


----------



## hurricane28

Solved the problem about system maintenance.. i was reading on the Microsoft community website but the people over there have no clue on what they are talking about.. its not the first time when i go there and read about an possible solution that eventually never helps..

So i thought i go look for myself and i found it, turned to be an Windows update...downloaded it, installed it and the message was gone.
Yet again an feature that is not working like it should in Windows and the tool offers not a single stitch of information about what its doing..

Oh well, at least the notification is gone lol


----------



## blaze2210

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *hurricane28*
> 
> anything after 353.62 is rubbish.. i crashed in firestrike at the newer drivers and now i am back at 353.62 and all is well. It seems that Nvidia still didn't solve their driver issues..


I wouldn't agree with that, I'm running 358.78 just fine. I don't really have any issues with any of the drivers. It kinda sounds like your OC is teetering on the edge of stability, then whatever the driver is changing with the behavior of the card is pushing the card to the unstable side. What's your method for checking the stability of your card's OC?


----------



## hurricane28

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *blaze2210*
> 
> I wouldn't agree with that, I'm running 358.78 just fine. I don't really have any issues with any of the drivers. It kinda sounds like your OC is teetering on the edge of stability, then whatever the driver is changing with the behavior of the card is pushing the card to the unstable side. What's your method for checking the stability of your card's OC?


I concur on that one but the thing is is that i don't run my card overclocked all the time.. when i am done benching i revert to stock.
Its also not necessary IMO to mod the bios in such a way that the card always runs overclocked.

I have 2 overclock profiles that work perfectly well in most games, if not i revert to stock.


----------



## blaze2210

If you set it up properly, you shouldn't be running overclocked all the time. When I'm not gaming, my card is idling at 962.7mhz. I also have 3 monitors connected, and 1 of them is at 120hz. As soon as I start gaming though, it shoots up to 1531.5mhz.











Ignore my temps, it's rather warm in here....Dang San Diego heat....hehehe....


----------



## kl6mk6

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mr-Dark*
> 
> Will do! thx


I never got a chance to ask if your new card fixed the issues you were having with SLI. If I recall right, you had said you were having trouble and werent sure if you would do SLI again. I hope its working well for you now. A master bios modder like you shouldn't have to settle with just one.


----------



## Mr-Dark

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kl6mk6*
> 
> I never got a chance to ask if your new card fixed the issues you were having with SLI. If I recall right, you had said you were having trouble and werent sure if you would do SLI again. I hope its working well for you now. A master bios modder like you shouldn't have to settle with just one.


The new card fixed the microstutter completely maybe the identical ASIC now work much better







it's funny each day +5 custom bios out from my hand to people but still no time to made a one for my cards .. lool









anyway there is an idea in my head to replace the 970s for 980 TI Hybrid but still can't decide yet


----------



## hurricane28

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *blaze2210*
> 
> If you set it up properly, you shouldn't be running overclocked all the time. When I'm not gaming, my card is idling at 962.7mhz. I also have 3 monitors connected, and 1 of them is at 120hz. As soon as I start gaming though, it shoots up to 1531.5mhz.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ignore my temps, it's rather warm in here....Dang San Diego heat....hehehe....


Ye i understand. Mine idles at 135 MHz core and 162 MHz memory. When i am gaming i enable profile 1 that nets me 1552 MHz clock and 4000 MHz memory which is stable in most games.
In my case it was a driver problem because on 355.82 Firestrike crashed a lot and valley would crash also long before the limit of this card has reached. Now on 353.62 and all is well.
There are lots of people who have problems with the Nvidia drivers.

I only have one 144 Hz Asus 1080p screen and i love it, colors are not that accurate compare to IPS panel but its very very fast. As a matter a fact, it was the fastest screen you could buy 3 years ago.

How can it be hot over there, its getting winter here lol Would love to trade places with you because i don't like the cold that much..


----------



## hurricane28

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mr-Dark*
> 
> The new card fixed the microstutter completely maybe the identical ASIC now work much better
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> it's funny each day +5 custom bios out from my hand to people but still no time to made a one for my cards .. lool
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> anyway there is an idea in my head to replace the 970s for 980 TI Hybrid but still can't decide yet


I never had SLI but i always prefer one single powerful card than SLI. I heard so much people that have trouble with SLI mostly driver related.

I would like to test it one day tho.


----------



## blaze2210

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *hurricane28*
> 
> Ye i understand. Mine idles at 135 MHz core and 162 MHz memory. When i am gaming i enable profile 1 that nets me 1552 MHz clock and 4000 MHz memory which is stable in most games.
> In my case it was a driver problem because on 355.82 Firestrike crashed a lot and valley would crash also long before the limit of this card has reached. Now on 353.62 and all is well.
> There are lots of people who have problems with the Nvidia drivers.
> 
> I only have one 144 Hz Asus 1080p screen and i love it, colors are not that accurate compare to IPS panel but its very very fast. As a matter a fact, it was the fastest screen you could buy 3 years ago.
> 
> How can it be hot over there, its getting winter here lol Would love to trade places with you because i don't like the cold that much..


There are also lots of people who are unwilling to accept the possibility that their "stable" OC isn't stable anymore (or may not have exactly been stable from the beginning. A driver crash with an OC applied means instability. If you're on the stock BIOS and getting driver crashes, that's a different story. When people are finding their OC, they have no issue with associating a driver crash with instability. As soon as that "stable" word starts getting used though, people seem to have a more difficult time with going back and tweaking the settings. If I hit a driver crash at any point, I go back to my BIOS, tweak the necessary setting(s), and go about my day - no big deal.

It's in the mid-high 90's during the day, but drops to around 50 at night right now...So at least it cools down and lets me sleep well. Daytime sucks outside though, I prefer to stay in the A/C.









My 120hz monitor is an ASUS also (VG248QE). Yes, I know it's 144, but the color profile I'm using looks better at 120hz. Which one are you running?
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Vellinious*
> 
> Stability testing has nothing to do with running benchmarks for high scores, man..... If you want a game stable overclock, you're not going to be pushing things to the ragged edge, just to play a game.
> 
> Do you think I give two flying f**ks that my GPU overclock is "stable" when I was pushing for the high score? lol
> 
> I'm game stable, EASILY at 1550 / 1900...but I bench at near 1620 / 2100. Who cares if it's stable?


I came to that realization a while back, which is why I don't compare scores with you. All of my scores are stable in benches and games, but I'm a bit past the point of caring about trying to beat anyone's scores. My main issue is trying to decide what to play....hehehe....


----------



## Vellinious

I haven't had SLI "issues" in years....my last 3 rigs, dating back to 570s were in SLI. /boggle

The people that have "SLI issues" are usually people that shouldn't be playing with computers anyway.


----------



## Vellinious

What fun is it if you're not going to push the hardware to it's limits...and then somewhat beyond? Sorry....I don't get that at all.


----------



## hurricane28

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *blaze2210*
> 
> There are also lots of people who are unwilling to accept the possibility that their "stable" OC isn't stable anymore (or may not have exactly been stable from the beginning. A driver crash with an OC applied means instability. If you're on the stock BIOS and getting driver crashes, that's a different story. When people are finding their OC, they have no issue with associating a driver crash with instability. As soon as that "stable" word starts getting used though, people seem to have a more difficult time with going back and tweaking the settings. If I hit a driver crash at any point, I go back to my BIOS, tweak the necessary setting(s), and go about my day - no big deal.
> 
> It's in the mid-high 90's during the day, but drops to around 50 at night right now...So at least it cools down and lets me sleep well. Daytime sucks outside though, I prefer to stay in the A/C.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> My 120hz monitor is an ASUS also (VG248QE). Yes, I know it's 144, but the color profile I'm using looks better at 120hz. Which one are you running?


Yeah i would agree. I always prefer to let me change settings in Afterburner, that more easy and its faster IMO because i am lazy








Sounds like a good climate to me dude, the climate here is way to moist for me and my sinuses are acting up all year round lol

It appears we have the same monitor lol what color settings do you use? And why 120 Hz?


----------



## blaze2210

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *hurricane28*
> 
> Yeah i would agree. I always prefer to let me change settings in Afterburner, that more easy and its faster IMO because i am lazy
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sounds like a good climate to me dude, the climate here is way to moist for me and my sinuses are acting up all year round lol
> 
> It appears we have the same monitor lol what color settings do you use? And why 120 Hz?


Well, that's why there are different ways to the same goal, some work better for some people.

I'm using a color profile that I found in a review. I can't seem to find the exact review where I got my settings, but this one has pretty much the same (if not the same) steps that I took. I used both 144hz and 120, and I agree with the reviews, at 144hz, the colors can look a little washed-out. In my mind, 120hz is still quite a bit better than 60hz, which is what the monitors on each side of my VG248QE are.









I prefer the cold, I'm a naturally warm person. I'd rather have to put a jacket on, than deal with heat.


----------



## DeathAngel74

re-applied thermal paste to gpu......time will tell if it helps 70-72*C during benchmarks was worrying me a bit!


----------



## blaze2210

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DeathAngel74*
> 
> re-applied thermal paste to gpu......time will tell if it helps 70-72*C during benchmarks was worrying me a bit!


Go for broke: liquid metal or bust!!


----------



## DeathAngel74

I used what I had...crap that came with my cpu, Enermax (Dow Corning TC-5121)


----------



## Vellinious

I think I used AS5 on mine when I blocked them. Pretty sure anyway....I don't think I would have wasted Kryonaut on them.


----------



## blaze2210

I have CLP on mine....hehehe....


----------



## DeathAngel74

Shaved +- 5*C-7*C after re-applying thermal paste and adding the fan on top of the backplate


----------



## Vellinious

I could never go back to air cooling.....


----------



## DeathAngel74

That's my idle temp....

*Edit:
Temp, not clock speeds*


----------



## Vellinious

You have your base clock set to 1591?


----------



## oz120

Are mine reference cards? I would love to build a custom loop to include them but am unsure of what blocks I would need.










Sent from my Z932L using Tapatalk


----------



## Vellinious

You'd have to check the EK and XSPC sites.... Most of the manufacturers don't bother with making GPU blocks for the 60 series cards.


----------



## jlhawn

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *oz120*
> 
> Are mine reference cards? I would love to build a custom loop to include them but am unsure of what blocks I would need.
> 
> Sent from my Z932L using Tapatalk


Here are a few EK blocks for your 760's, the 670 block fits the 760
http://www.ekwb.com/configurator/step1_complist?gpu_gpus=1124


----------



## oz120

Ouch $250 for the block and back plates. That's as much as I paid for one card lol.

Sent from my Z932L using Tapatalk


----------



## Vellinious

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *oz120*
> 
> Ouch $250 for the block and back plates. That's as much as I paid for one card lol.
> 
> Sent from my Z932L using Tapatalk


Welcome to water cooling


----------



## oz120

Is it worth it for the 760's to water cool them this late in life?

Sent from my Z932L using Tapatalk


----------



## rfarmer

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Vellinious*
> 
> Welcome to water cooling


I paid $130 for my Bitspower block, which included the backplate. So no that bad.


----------



## jlhawn

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *oz120*
> 
> Ouch $250 for the block and back plates. That's as much as I paid for one card lol.
> 
> Sent from my Z932L using Tapatalk


to be honest with you I would invest in a newer gpu such as a 900 series.


----------



## oz120

I was hoping to get 2 980's but the price is still a bit high for my girlfriend to let me order lol.

Sent from my Z932L using Tapatalk


----------



## jlhawn

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *oz120*
> 
> I was hoping to get 2 980's but the price is still a bit high for my girlfriend to let me order lol.
> 
> Sent from my Z932L using Tapatalk


I had sli with a number of gpu's in the past, they ran perfect for me and I never had any problems, but the support for sli game profiles is so low it's not worth it to me.
but thats my opinion.


----------



## oz120

Then would you suggest a single 980 or 980 Ti?

Sent from my Z932L using Tapatalk


----------



## kl6mk6

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mr-Dark*
> 
> The new card fixed the microstutter completely maybe the identical ASIC now work much better
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> it's funny each day +5 custom bios out from my hand to people but still no time to made a one for my cards .. lool
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> anyway there is an idea in my head to replace the 970s for 980 TI Hybrid but still can't decide yet


I'm so vary glad to hear that. I wonder if it was the card, or if the SLI bridge was a little off. I've heard that can cause it. Either way, I wouldnt replace your 970s untill the next gen cards come out. There's not enough of a performance gain going to the 980 ti. If I were buying now, I would go that rout, but I'm more than happy with my 970s. Plus, they have yet to max out on any game playing at 1440, and have had no issues with DA:I at 4k. These cards are beasts.


----------



## jlhawn

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *oz120*
> 
> Then would you suggest a single 980 or 980 Ti?
> 
> Sent from my Z932L using Tapatalk


go for a ti. Gigabyte G1 Gaming GTX 980ti is a great over clocker, and runs very cool with very little fan noise, if any.


----------



## oz120

Hey guys sorry about any confession dang dyslexia had me seeing 760 not 970 my bad. Didn't mean to drag my old crap in with the newer cards lol.

Sent from my Z932L using Tapatalk


----------



## Hequaqua

I just ran benchmarks using the 358.78 Driver.

Ehhhhh....not impressed really.

These include all the drivers 353.62 to 358.78:

Valley 358.78 Driver

Here is GPU-Z with all 4 runs of Valley:


Firestrike 358.78 Driver

EDIT: Added GPU-Z of Valley


----------



## jlhawn

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *oz120*
> 
> Hey guys sorry about any confession dang dyslexia had me seeing 760 not 970 my bad. Didn't mean to drag my old crap in with the newer cards lol.
> 
> Sent from my Z932L using Tapatalk


it's all good my friend.


----------



## DeathAngel74

Thanks Hequaqua,
I'll try those...


----------



## Mr-Dark

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kl6mk6*
> 
> I'm so vary glad to hear that. I wonder if it was the card, or if the SLI bridge was a little off. I've heard that can cause it. Either way, I wouldnt replace your 970s untill the next gen cards come out. There's not enough of a performance gain going to the 980 ti. If I were buying now, I would go that rout, but I'm more than happy with my 970s. Plus, they have yet to max out on any game playing at 1440, and have had no issues with DA:I at 4k. These cards are beasts.


You'r right those 970s beast I'm on 1080p 144hz nothing more so the 970s for 1080p more that enough for long time


----------



## hurricane28

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DeathAngel74*
> 
> Thanks Hequaqua,
> I'll try those...


Hey, i saw that you have an sort of Nvidia team going? I like it, where did you get it if i may ask?


----------



## Hoover1979

I thought I'd sign up here before I swap my *4Gb Gigabyte GTX970 G1 Gaming* for a freaking *12Gb Titan X*. I have been with Nvidia since the late 90's and damned if I am going to a rival company now.


----------



## Vellinious

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Hoover1979*
> 
> I thought I'd sign up here before I swap my *4Gb Gigabyte GTX970 G1 Gaming* for a freaking *12Gb Titan X*. I have been with Nvidia since the late 90's and damned if I am going to a rival company now.


You movin up to a 4k monitor too?


----------



## DeathAngel74

Bwuahahahaah! I rule you! (ATHF reference).


----------



## Vellinious

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DeathAngel74*
> 
> Bwuahahahaah! I rule you! (ATHF reference).


Why no tessellation?


----------



## hurricane28

Pssst


----------



## DeathAngel74

cuz i waz scured


----------



## hurricane28

I asked you something a couple of posts back about the nvidia theme. Cant find it and I like it. Can you tell me where you get it from?


----------



## DeathAngel74

its for windows 7 and 8 too i think...deviantart.com search nvidia desktop themes

http://www.deviantart.com/browse/all/?section=&global=1&q=nvidia+themes


----------



## Hequaqua

Just got my custom backplate!!!


----------



## DeathAngel74

nice!!


----------



## Hequaqua

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DeathAngel74*
> 
> nice!!


Thanks....









I ordered from another member on here. He lives in Bulgaria. I will mount it later this afternoon.

So with the 50.00 I got back from Newegg after the 3.5gb fiasco and the purchase of this plate. I have about 325.00(US) in this card. I love it.


----------



## DeathAngel74

This really bugging me. NO pwr cap in heaven but throttling at 105% firestrike. What gives?


----------



## DeathAngel74

225w pt, 400w tdp, pl


----------



## Hequaqua

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DeathAngel74*
> 
> This really bugging me. NO pwr cap in heaven but throttling at 105% firestrike. What gives?


I say the same thing about Catzilla, and it's only in the Raymarch test. I have dismissed it at this point. It seems the adjustments I made actually made it worse. lol


----------



## DeathAngel74

uh huh!!!


----------



## hurricane28

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DeathAngel74*
> 
> its for windows 7 and 8 too i think...deviantart.com search nvidia desktop themes
> 
> http://www.deviantart.com/browse/all/?section=&global=1&q=nvidia+themes


Thnx dude








Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DeathAngel74*
> 
> its for windows 7 and 8 too i think...deviantart.com search nvidia desktop themes
> 
> http://www.deviantart.com/browse/all/?section=&global=1&q=nvidia+themes


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Hequaqua*
> 
> Just got my custom backplate!!!


Looks sweet man. I am thinking on making my own back plate as well since you cannot buy one.


----------



## Hequaqua

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *hurricane28*
> 
> Thnx dude
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Looks sweet man. I am thinking on making my own back plate as well since you cannot buy one.


You can. You need to check and see what PCB version you have. It has to be 1.1. It worked out to like 28.00(US). He has a pic of where to look for your version.

Here is the link he made for me to buy it:

eBay MSI GTX 970 Backplate PCB 1.1

Here it is mounted and reinstalled:


----------



## hurricane28

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Hequaqua*
> 
> You can. You need to check and see what PCB version you have. It has to be 1.1. It worked out to like 28.00(US). He has a pic of where to look for your version.
> 
> Here is the link he made for me to buy it:
> 
> eBay MSI GTX 970 Backplate PCB 1.1
> 
> Here it is mounted and reinstalled:


Yeah, no offence but i like the aesthetics of this ones better to be honest:

https://www.google.nl/search?q=msi+gtx+970+gaming+4g+backplate&espv=2&biw=1920&bih=955&tbm=isch&imgil=DNMg8HJexL-bwM%253A%253Bl6pCxt260vrbLM%253Bhttp%25253A%25252F%25252Fwccftech.com%25252Fmsi-reveals-nvidia-geforce-gtx-970-gaming-100me-features-green-twinfrozr-cooler%25252F&source=iu&pf=m&fir=DNMg8HJexL-bwM%253A%252Cl6pCxt260vrbLM%252C_&usg=__TsVNCNfXQvOrzr4jp2SzmBMLxrw%3D&ved=0CD8QyjdqFQoTCLb1tb_G8sgCFca4GgodFZcA1Q&ei=1cM3Vva2EsbxapWugqgN#imgrc=PgGk93O8Ugu6QM%3A&usg=__TsVNCNfXQvOrzr4jp2SzmBMLxrw%3D

https://www.google.nl/search?q=msi+gtx+970+gaming+4g+backplate&espv=2&biw=1920&bih=955&tbm=isch&imgil=DNMg8HJexL-bwM%253A%253Bl6pCxt260vrbLM%253Bhttp%25253A%25252F%25252Fwccftech.com%25252Fmsi-reveals-nvidia-geforce-gtx-970-gaming-100me-features-green-twinfrozr-cooler%25252F&source=iu&pf=m&fir=DNMg8HJexL-bwM%253A%252Cl6pCxt260vrbLM%252C_&usg=__TsVNCNfXQvOrzr4jp2SzmBMLxrw%3D&ved=0CD8QyjdqFQoTCLb1tb_G8sgCFca4GgodFZcA1Q&ei=1cM3Vva2EsbxapWugqgN#imgrc=04b21P4QRm2cLM%3A&usg=__TsVNCNfXQvOrzr4jp2SzmBMLxrw%3D


----------



## Hequaqua

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *hurricane28*
> 
> Yeah, no offence but i like the aesthetics of this ones better to be honest:
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> https://www.google.nl/search?q=msi+gtx+970+gaming+4g+backplate&espv=2&biw=1920&bih=955&tbm=isch&imgil=DNMg8HJexL-bwM%253A%253Bl6pCxt260vrbLM%253Bhttp%25253A%25252F%25252Fwccftech.com%25252Fmsi-reveals-nvidia-geforce-gtx-970-gaming-100me-features-green-twinfrozr-cooler%25252F&source=iu&pf=m&fir=DNMg8HJexL-bwM%253A%252Cl6pCxt260vrbLM%252C_&usg=__TsVNCNfXQvOrzr4jp2SzmBMLxrw%3D&ved=0CD8QyjdqFQoTCLb1tb_G8sgCFca4GgodFZcA1Q&ei=1cM3Vva2EsbxapWugqgN#imgrc=PgGk93O8Ugu6QM%3A&usg=__TsVNCNfXQvOrzr4jp2SzmBMLxrw%3D
> 
> https://www.google.nl/search?q=msi+gtx+970+gaming+4g+backplate&espv=2&biw=1920&bih=955&tbm=isch&imgil=DNMg8HJexL-bwM%253A%253Bl6pCxt260vrbLM%253Bhttp%25253A%25252F%25252Fwccftech.com%25252Fmsi-reveals-nvidia-geforce-gtx-970-gaming-100me-features-green-twinfrozr-cooler%25252F&source=iu&pf=m&fir=DNMg8HJexL-bwM%253A%252Cl6pCxt260vrbLM%252C_&usg=__TsVNCNfXQvOrzr4jp2SzmBMLxrw%3D&ved=0CD8QyjdqFQoTCLb1tb_G8sgCFca4GgodFZcA1Q&ei=1cM3Vva2EsbxapWugqgN#imgrc=04b21P4QRm2cLM%3A&usg=__TsVNCNfXQvOrzr4jp2SzmBMLxrw%3D


I looked at the Coldzero, but they are acrylic. I believe he told me they were good up to 100(C) though.


----------



## hurricane28

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Hequaqua*
> 
> [/SPOILER]
> 
> I looked at the Coldzero, but they are acrylic. I believe he told me they were good up to 100(C) though.


I like the coldzero, i would like to have an aluminium back plate but its very hard to make. I can ask my nephew if he can build it but he said its going to be very difficult..


----------



## Hequaqua

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *hurricane28*
> 
> I like the coldzero, i would like to have an aluminium back plate but its very hard to make. I can ask my nephew if he can build it but he said its going to be very difficult..


This one is.....2mm I believe. All the others were acrylic. He had one made for himself, but then he had the guy make a few more to sell.

I was happy that it did fix that "sag". lmao


----------



## hurricane28

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Hequaqua*
> 
> This one is.....2mm I believe. All the others were acrylic. He had one made for himself, but then he had the guy make a few more to sell.
> 
> I was happy that it did fix that "sag". lmao


Yeah they are very thin. The sag is one reason (because these cards do sag a lot) i want a back plate but i also like the aesthetics of having an back plate on it.


----------



## Hequaqua

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *hurricane28*
> 
> Yeah they are very thin. The sag is one reason (because these cards do sag a lot) i want a back plate but i also like the aesthetics of having an back plate on it.


That was my main reason. I do like the looks of some of other backplates, but I didn't want acrylic.

It's not like anyone is going to be coming by and looking at my computer....lmao


----------



## jlhawn

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *hurricane28*
> 
> Pssst


----------



## hurricane28

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Hequaqua*
> 
> That was my main reason. I do like the looks of some of other backplates, but I didn't want acrylic.
> 
> It's not like anyone is going to be coming by and looking at my computer....lmao


I don't want acrylic either, i want one from aluminium. I need an example or i need to sell this one and get an gold edition or 100 ME edition








Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Hequaqua*
> 
> That was my main reason. I do like the looks of some of other backplates, but I didn't want acrylic.
> 
> It's not like anyone is going to be coming by and looking at my computer....lmao


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jlhawn*


So i guess the game is on huh









What clocks were you running?


----------



## jlhawn

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *hurricane28*
> 
> I don't want acrylic either, i want one from aluminium. I need an example or i need to sell this one and get an gold edition or 100 ME edition
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> So i guess the game is on huh
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> What clocks were you running?


that was with a big over clock.


----------



## hurricane28

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jlhawn*
> 
> that was with a big over clock.


I know, i just wondered how big of an overclock









What are your bios settings? Mine keeps crashing at 1594 MHz core 1.262 and 1.300 volts.. power limit and TDP set to 300 watts.


----------



## jlhawn

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *hurricane28*
> 
> I know, i just wondered how big of an overclock
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> What are your bios settings? Mine keeps crashing at 1594 MHz core 1.262 and 1.300 volts.. power limit and TDP set to 300 watts.


stock bios. I have never messed with a gpu bios, I'm too afraid.


----------



## Hoover1979

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Vellinious*
> 
> You movin up to a 4k monitor too?


I will eventually, but the primary matter is the expensive Titan, then I can play in 4K DSR until I get a 4k monitor. my 1080p monitor is 3D so I'd prefer the 4K monitor to have 3D vision (Assuming a 4K 3D monitor exists, I haven't researched that yet)


----------



## hurricane28

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jlhawn*
> 
> stock bios. I have never messed with a gpu bios, I'm too afraid.


What?? What asic score is your card?


----------



## jlhawn

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *hurricane28*
> 
> What?? What asic score is your card?


not a good one. but I been told way back in this club that it really doesn't matter, but I'm no expert so I don't know.


----------



## hurricane28

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jlhawn*
> 
> not a good one. but I been told way back in this club that it really doesn't matter, but I'm no expert so I don't know.


hmm makes me wonder how much misinformation is being spread over the net lol I always believed that ASIC score is important but you proof me wrong, thnx









Try to get higher scores later.


----------



## jlhawn

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *hurricane28*
> 
> hmm makes me wonder how much misinformation is being spread over the net lol I always believed that ASIC score is important but you proof me wrong, thnx
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Try to get higher scores later.


have you tried a seperate fan over your vram chips? I read a review that the MSI 970 has the hottest vram chips.
MSI


Gigabyte


----------



## DeathAngel74

I can get to 1620 with my POS 970 ssc


----------



## hurricane28

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jlhawn*
> 
> have you tried a seperate fan over your vram chips? I read a review that the MSI 970 has the hottest vram chips.
> MSI
> 
> 
> Gigabyte


That's quite interesting. As a matter a fact, when i was benching this morning i tried to direct a fan on the VRM but i couldn't figure out where they were exactly so i pointed it to the PCB lol

Now i know where they are i can try to direct a fan to it. Thnx man


----------



## Vellinious

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jlhawn*
> 
> that was with a big over clock.


Hold on....you did a run through on Valley with the core at 1605, memory right near 2000, hitting 1.262v, and it's running 55c, all on a stock bios? All while peaking at around 59% of the TDP rating? What magical card is this, exactly? Did you buy it used? lol


----------



## jlhawn

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Vellinious*
> 
> Hold on....you did a run through on Valley with the core at 1605, memory right near 2000, hitting 1.262v, and it's running 55c, all on a stock bios? What magical card is this, exactly? Did you buy it used? lol


bought it brand new Oct 6 2014 from new egg. Gigabyte G1 Gaming


----------



## hurricane28

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DeathAngel74*
> 
> I can get to 1620 with my POS 970 ssc


And your best FS score is only 13430 with that clock speed? You need W 8.1 man, your scores will be significant higher than that. I almost hit 1000 points more with lower clocks.


----------



## Vellinious

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *hurricane28*
> 
> And your best FS score is only 13430 with that clock speed? You need W 8.1 man, your scores will be significant higher than that. I almost hit 1000 points more with lower clocks.


My scores actually went down with 8.1. I went back to Windows 7.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jlhawn*
> 
> bought it brand new Oct 6 2014 from new egg. Gigabyte G1 Gaming


Well, those are some killer clocks and a really good score on Valley for a single card run. Congrats.


----------



## hurricane28

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jlhawn*
> 
> bought it brand new Oct 6 2014 from new egg. Gigabyte G1 Gaming


I envy you on those PCI-E cables man! I like the color blue a lot so that's my PC so called theme lol


----------



## hurricane28

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Vellinious*
> 
> My scores actually went down with 8.1. I went back to Windows 7.
> Well, those are some killer clocks and a really good score on Valley for a single card run. Congrats.


Strange, some people mentioned that Physics were also lower on W 8.1 but i have no such issues. The reason i went to 8.1 is because of constant data corruption on W7 and i was tired of endless repairs.


----------



## jlhawn

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Vellinious*
> 
> My scores actually went down with 8.1. I went back to Windows 7.
> Well, those are some killer clocks and a really good score on Valley for a single card run. Congrats.


to bad it won't game at 1605mhz, I have to run it at 1575mhz. a few of my games TDR at 1605 and a few are fine with 1605, so I just run it at 1575.
but thank you.


----------



## jlhawn

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *hurricane28*
> 
> I envy you on those PCI-E cables man! I like the color blue a lot so that's my PC so called theme lol


I bought them from Corsair with my AX1200, I have a EVGA SuperNova G2 1000w with red sleeved cables for my upcoming build in a few months.


----------



## Vellinious

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jlhawn*
> 
> to bad it won't game at 1605mhz, I have to run it at 1575mhz. a few of my games TDR at 1605 and a few are fine with 1605, so I just run it at 1575.
> but thank you.


That's about the limit I can get stable in Valley as well. I think around 1610 is all Valley likes...the Unigine benchmarks REALLY love memory clock....boost it up to 2100 or so, even if it means dropping the core clock a little.


----------



## jlhawn

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Vellinious*
> 
> That's about the limit I can get stable in Valley as well. I think around 1610 is all Valley likes...the Unigine benchmarks REALLY love memory clock....boost it up to 2100 or so, even if it means dropping the core clock a little.


there's a guy on Nvidia forums that calls everyone a liar that say's they can get their 970 over 1500mhz.
guy is a real stoop. I have seen 970's on water hit 1660mhz, heck my GTX 980 won't go over 1535mhz without crashing,
although it's not a Gigabyte.


----------



## Vellinious

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jlhawn*
> 
> there's a guy on Nvidia forums that calls everyone a liar that say's they can get their 970 over 1500mhz.
> guy is a real stoop. I have seen 970's on water hit 1660mhz, heck my GTX 980 won't go over 1535mhz without crashing,
> although it's not a Gigabyte.


I've done single card runs on Firestrike at 1640 / 2100...didn't score as well as 1625 / 2100, but....lol, it did it. Once...haha

I'm on the NVIDIA forums....I don't think I've run into this guy.


----------



## hurricane28

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jlhawn*
> 
> there's a guy on Nvidia forums that calls everyone a liar that say's they can get their 970 over 1500mhz.
> guy is a real stoop. I have seen 970's on water hit 1660mhz, heck my GTX 980 won't go over 1535mhz without crashing,
> although it's not a Gigabyte.


I don't go to these forums, same as for MSI forum.. the majority of the people of the moderators have no idea what they are talking about and are just very rude. Had several arguments there and now i don't go there anymore.


----------



## Vellinious

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *hurricane28*
> 
> I don't go to these forums, same as for MSI forum.. the majority of the people of the moderators have no idea what they are talking about and are just very rude. Had several arguments there and now i don't go there anymore.


I visit some of them, like Tom's Hardware, because sometimes it's fun to poke the stupid with a stick......


----------



## jlhawn

I stopped going to nvidias forums back in Dec 2014 due to too many stoops on there that argue and tell others with problems that they are stupid.


----------



## hurricane28

Yeah but after a while i get irritated so i don't go there anymore lol

Something with allergy's for bull****


----------



## hurricane28

Damn, i reached the limit of my card.. it doesn't like voltage at all and as soon as i add too much Firestrike crashes.

I have a fan blowing on the cards VRM but it doesn't make any difference sadly. I really want 14400 Graphics score so i guess i need to find out why it doesn't boost higher than 1585 MHz.


----------



## DeathAngel74

My card is pissy...I have a 76% asic and the card only boosts to 1506.5/8010 @1.231v. I feel kida dumb trying to push it so much in the past, only to realize the reason why it was throttling...ME!!!! User error, lol


----------



## hurricane28

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DeathAngel74*
> 
> My card is pissy...I have a 76% asic and the card only boosts to 1506.5/8010 @1.231v. I feel kida dumb trying to push it so much in the past, only to realize the reason why it was throttling...ME!!!! User error, lol


So, how did you solve it?


----------



## DeathAngel74

Lowering the core to 1506.5Mhz and voltage to 1.231V.


----------



## jlhawn

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *hurricane28*
> 
> Yeah but after a while i get irritated so i don't go there anymore lol
> 
> Something with allergy's for bull****


what I have read that seems to be true is the brand of memory on the gpu,
Samsung seems to be the best when the gpu is over clocked and Hynix is the worst. GPU-Z shows which brand is on your pcb.


----------



## jlhawn

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *hurricane28*
> 
> Damn, i reached the limit of my card.. it doesn't like voltage at all and as soon as i add too much Firestrike crashes.
> 
> I have a fan blowing on the cards VRM but it doesn't make any difference sadly. I really want 14400 Graphics score so i guess i need to find out why it doesn't boost higher than 1585 MHz.


I really don't like Firestrike, I feel their scoring system isn't all that great.
even with my gpu at 1605mhz I get a awful score, but all other benchmarks I get average to great scores.
if your gpu is stable at 1585mhz I think thats great, like I said mine at 1605 is stable in benchmarks but is only stable in some games and not others
so I don't run mine at 1605 in games.


----------



## DeathAngel74

I ran 1620 for three days when I got my card. I forgot to flash back to stock...


----------



## moccor

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jlhawn*
> 
> I really don't like Firestrike, I feel their scoring system isn't all that great.
> even with my gpu at 1605mhz I get a awful score, but all other benchmarks I get average to great scores.
> if your gpu is stable at 1585mhz I think thats great, like I said mine at 1605 is stable in benchmarks but is only stable in some games and not others
> so I don't run mine at 1605 in games.


Not sure if its been proven, but people have said the way Maxwell (or was it GDDR5?) works is it will fix errors it comes accross, which will cause lower fps/scores. So a higher clocked card, doesn't always give better scores for this reason. Lower more stable/fully stable clocks will give better scores cuz there is no errors to correct on the GPU side. The awful score you speak of might mean its not fully stable at 1605. Even if it is fine with every game you play, at 100% load (hard for a game to stress this much due to ever changing environments) it may not be.


----------



## jlhawn

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *moccor*
> 
> Not sure if its been proven, but people have said the way Maxwell (or was it GDDR5?) works is it will fix errors it comes accross, which will cause lower fps/scores. So a higher clocked card, doesn't always give better scores for this reason. Lower more stable/fully stable clocks will give better scores cuz there is no errors to correct on the GPU side. The awful score you speak of might mean its not fully stable at 1605. Even if it is fine with every game you play, at 100% load (hard for a game to stress this much due to ever changing environments) it may not be.


yes I have heard that too. all other benchmarks 1605 is stable and get good scores, firestrike is just eh.
also I'm running an old X58 pcie 2.0 system.


----------



## Hequaqua

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *moccor*
> 
> Not sure if its been proven, but people have said the way Maxwell (or was it GDDR5?) works is it will fix errors it comes accross, which will cause lower fps/scores. So a higher clocked card, doesn't always give better scores for this reason. Lower more stable/fully stable clocks will give better scores cuz there is no errors to correct on the GPU side. The awful score you speak of might mean its not fully stable at 1605. Even if it is fine with every game you play, at 100% load (hard for a game to stress this much due to ever changing environments) it may not be.


While this was written before Maxwell I'm sure it still holds some truth.

http://www.anandtech.com/show/2841/12

"Stable" is a relative term. A lot of things may seem stable, until just the right situation injects itself. BOOM.....you're like "What the....". We are all just still lottery winners or losers(silicon). I'm not implying that anyone has a "loser" card. I think all of the 970's are able to hold their [email protected](1440 in some situations). These cards OC very well for the most part. The bios' on the other hand left a lot to be desired. I can look back at some of my Firestrike runs and see just how bad the original bios was. OMG. Horrible. It made me nervous to run GPU-Z. Looked like a rainbow on my screen. Now, nothing but grey when not in use.








Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jlhawn*
> 
> yes I have heard that too. all other benchmarks 1605 is stable and get good scores, firestrike is just eh.
> also I'm running an old X58 pcie 2.0 system.


I've tested in PCIe 2.0 and the difference was maybe 1-2fps in most benchmarks.

I just found this.....this was the first run of Valley. Out of the box. CPU was i5-3470.



EDIT: Added Valley screenshot.


----------



## TheDoctor46

Just wanted to ask a couple of things about the general situation with 970's, in particular gigabyte G1's.

Ages ago there was a problem when running them in SLi where you had to set one card at a higher core than the other in order for both cards to get anything like the same/correct voltage, this as far as I can see is still the case?

G1's also didn't seem to accept the overvolt from afterburner or any other OC software I tried. I assume there is still no work around for this either (other than custom BIOS)?


----------



## Performer81

In a german Forum there is a guy (freezy94) who reches 1753MHZ COre clock with his 970 StriX with stock cooler, bios and cooling. Everytime, not only in short benchmarks. Amazing. Asic is 96%!!!.
Thats what i call golden chip:

http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/news-kommentare-zu-grafikkarten/366112-gtx-970-ultra-ohne-spannungsanhebung-auf-1-750-mhz.html

http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/attachments/789768d1417780287-gtx-970-ultra-ohne-spannungsanhebung-auf-1-750-mhz-asic-quality.jpg


----------



## Mr-Dark

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TheDoctor46*
> 
> Just wanted to ask a couple of things about the general situation with 970's, in particular gigabyte G1's.
> 
> Ages ago there was a problem when running them in SLi where you had to set one card at a higher core than the other in order for both cards to get anything like the same/correct voltage, this as far as I can see is still the case?
> 
> G1's also didn't seem to accept the overvolt from afterburner or any other OC software I tried. I assume there is still no work around for this either (other than custom BIOS)?


You just need a custom bios to match the voltage/clock.. something like 1500mhz 1.22v should work just fine ..

check my Sig for custom bios


----------



## jlhawn

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TheDoctor46*
> 
> Just wanted to ask a couple of things about the general situation with 970's, in particular gigabyte G1's.
> 
> Ages ago there was a problem when running them in SLi where you had to set one card at a higher core than the other in order for both cards to get anything like the same/correct voltage, this as far as I can see is still the case?
> 
> G1's also didn't seem to accept the overvolt from afterburner or any other OC software I tried. I assume there is still no work around for this either (other than custom BIOS)?


I'm running a stock bios on my G1 and it accepts and raises voltage with afterburner, not as much as if the bios was edited.
I can put my G1 at the Gigabyte factory oc settings and only move the voltage slider in afterburner to +50 and my core clock
will boost to 1405mhz from the factory oc boost of 1329mhz. voltage at +50 is 1.262


----------



## DeathAngel74

mine boosts from 1342 to 1455 without a bios mod.....For some reason, I don't remember having these throttling issues with my GM206's in SLI


----------



## TheDoctor46

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jlhawn*
> 
> I'm running a stock bios on my G1 and it accepts and raises voltage with afterburner, not as much as if the bios was edited.
> I can put my G1 at the Gigabyte factory oc settings and only move the voltage slider in afterburner to +50 and my core clock
> will boost to 1405mhz from the factory oc boost of 1329mhz. voltage at +50 is 1.262


I'm going to have to look into this more tomorrow when I've got time, but I just tried adding +35mV and it seems that it's adding now. This was definitely not the case about 6 months ago when I gave up trying to clock these things because the drivers had all sorts of problems. Some of those problems still remain, as I say, if I leave them stock they both clock to about 1366 but one of them gets far less voltage than the other at 100% utilization. Fixing it required setting the top card to +40MHz on the core to make them both boost to about 1400 with one card getting 1.2V and the other about 1.212V (not perfect but better than at stock where the voltage discrepancy was ridiculous)

What is the stock voltage on these G1's meant to be at full load?

Is there an consensus on what a "safe" voltage is for cards like this? I want to get the voltages even before I start even thinking about overclocking. Fortunately it seems that this is now possible through afterburner unlike the last time I tried.


----------



## DeathAngel74

I've tried 1312.5VmV for extended periods of time, but this card is happier at 1231.3mV


----------



## moccor

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Performer81*
> 
> In a german Forum there is a guy (freezy94) who reches 1753MHZ COre clock with his 970 StriX with stock cooler, bios and cooling. Everytime, not only in short benchmarks. Amazing. Asic is 96%!!!.
> Thats what i call golden chip:
> 
> http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/news-kommentare-zu-grafikkarten/366112-gtx-970-ultra-ohne-spannungsanhebung-auf-1-750-mhz.html
> 
> http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/attachments/789768d1417780287-gtx-970-ultra-ohne-spannungsanhebung-auf-1-750-mhz-asic-quality.jpg


How many FPS did it gain him though, 0.2







? But really, I don't speak German and am kinda curious, that's pretty cool


----------



## Vellinious

I have a hard time believing a stock bios got any card to 1753mhz, let alone a STRIX, with their ungodly restrictions. 1.212v at 1753? Hmmm....sounds rather fishy to me.


----------



## blaze2210

This page is what should have been linked to, it shows the pics of GPU-Z. If you're using Chrome, just have it translate the page to English....









http://www.pcgameshardware.de/Asus-GTX-970-Strix4G-Grafikkarte-259815/News/Ultra-OC-1750-MHz-1144717/

Here's the screen of the GPU-Z sensors tab. That's some craziness right there!


----------



## Vellinious

Odd looking GPUz. Hmm


----------



## DeathAngel74

themed aero glass sumthin or other


----------



## DeathAngel74

@Performer81,
- 1658Mhz
 - 1700Mhz

The real shizzle ^^^^^^^^ Firestrike runs


----------



## Vellinious

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DeathAngel74*
> 
> themed aero glass sumthin or other


I just meant that there's no "perf cap reason".


----------



## blaze2210

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Vellinious*
> 
> Odd looking GPUz. Hmm


That's Windows 8.1, I believe....There are possibilities outside of the realm of what _you_ believe is possible. Remember the voltage thing?


----------



## DeathAngel74

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Vellinious*
> 
> I just meant that there's no "perf cap reason".


that usually occurs when you don't install the app and run it as a standalone


----------



## blaze2210

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DeathAngel74*
> 
> that usually occurs when you don't install the app and run it as a standalone


Yep, that's exactly why there's no perfcap reason field. I thought he was referring to the appearance of the window as well....


----------



## jlhawn

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *blaze2210*
> 
> This page is what should have been linked to, it shows the pics of GPU-Z. If you're using Chrome, just have it translate the page to English....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> http://www.pcgameshardware.de/Asus-GTX-970-Strix4G-Grafikkarte-259815/News/Ultra-OC-1750-MHz-1144717/
> 
> Here's the screen of the GPU-Z sensors tab. That's some craziness right there!


WOW!!!! I know for a fact my 970 would explode if I tried for that clock speed, 1605mhz is my limit, and even then I'm pushing my luck.


----------



## DeathAngel74

1700 was an accidental drunk action


----------



## jlhawn

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DeathAngel74*
> 
> that usually occurs when you don't install the app and run it as a standalone


I run gpu-z as a stand alone and don't install and mine shows the perf cap reason.
Oh well, I believe the guy hit that clock speed. it can be done.


----------



## DeathAngel74

i am proof. friends shouldnt let friends drink and overclock their gpus


----------



## Vellinious

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *blaze2210*
> 
> That's Windows 8.1, I believe....There are possibilities outside of the realm of what _you_ believe is possible. Remember the voltage thing?


What voltage thing? That the EVGA cards won't run above 1.275v? I'm still not convinced they will. Mine won't....pretty obvious they won't.


----------



## blaze2210

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Vellinious*
> 
> What voltage thing? That the EVGA cards won't run above 1.275v? I'm still not convinced they will. Mine won't....pretty obvious they won't.


_That_ voltage thing...."May card can't do it, so no other card can" is a terrible argument. There are many people across the web who disagree with you on this. If I had access to a multimeter, believe me, I would have already checked it out. Until someone does this, we really *can't* know for sure. The best that both sides can do at this point is speculate.


----------



## Vellinious

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *blaze2210*
> 
> _That_ voltage thing...."May card can't do it, so no other card can" is a terrible argument. There are many people across the web who disagree with you on this. If I had access to a multimeter, believe me, I would have already checked it out. Until someone does this, we really *can't* know for sure. The best that both sides can do at this point is speculate.


Except that when I set my voltage to anything above 1.275v, nothing happens? Power usage doesn't increase. Temps don't increase. Clocks don't remain any more stable than they were at 1.275v. Absolutely nothing changes. Is it possible that EVGA would make the SC and SSC not have the same restrictions on the VRM as the FTW? Not likely, as they are very literally, the EXACT same card. The ACX 2.0+? That's possible, because they gave them a better power phase and improved power limits, so...THAT i'd believe, but...an ACX 2.0? You'd have to show me some serious proof to look past the proof I've already seen with my own eyes. lol


----------



## blaze2210

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Vellinious*
> 
> Except that when I set my voltage to anything above 1.275v, nothing happens? Power usage doesn't increase. Temps don't increase. Clocks don't remain any more stable than they were at 1.275v. Absolutely nothing changes. Is it possible that EVGA would make the SC and SSC not have the same restrictions on the VRM as the FTW? Not likely, as they are very literally, the EXACT same card. The ACX 2.0+? That's possible, because they gave them a better power phase and improved power limits, so...THAT i'd believe, but...an ACX 2.0? You'd have to show me some serious proof to look past the proof I've already seen with my own eyes. lol


On YOUR card....Look, I'm not big on repeating conversations. So if you want to repeat one, you can always just re-read my replies in the previous one and act like I re-typed them.


----------



## Vellinious

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *blaze2210*
> 
> On YOUR card....Look, I'm not big on repeating conversations. So if you want to repeat one, you can always just re-read my replies in the previous one and act like I re-typed them.


And my card is different than every other ACX 2.0 card out there? That's some pretty special thinkin, there. I've submitted the proof I have....now submit yours.

I heard on the interwebz that there's a bridge for sale. It goes to the moon. I'm sure you could pick it up for cheap too. lol


----------



## blaze2210

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Vellinious*
> 
> And my card is different than every other ACX 2.0 card out there? That's some pretty special thinkin, there. I've submitted the proof I have....now submit yours.
> 
> I heard on the interwebz that there's a bridge for sale. It goes to the moon. I'm sure you could pick it up for cheap too. lol


Sure thing buddy....


----------



## jlhawn




----------



## DeathAngel74

ok pwr perfcap, but core only drops by 1 bin from 1506 to 1493


----------



## jlhawn

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Vellinious*
> 
> What voltage thing? That the EVGA cards won't run above 1.275v? I'm still not convinced they will. Mine won't....pretty obvious they won't.


if it won't accept anymore volts then you need to mod the power limit that is known as nvidia gpu boost.
have you tried this mod linked below? I tried it on a old GTX 680 I have and it worked like a charm.
here's a link to the mod, read it carefully as it is a reversible mod.
http://overclocking.guide/increase-the-nvidia-power-limit-all-cards/


----------



## jlhawn

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DeathAngel74*
> 
> @Performer81,
> - 1658Mhz
> - 1700Mhz
> 
> The real shizzle ^^^^^^^^ Firestrike runs


is this your graphics card?
very nice!


----------



## blaze2210

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jlhawn*


Nope! It takes 2 to tango, and I don't feel like dancing....








Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DeathAngel74*
> 
> 
> ok pwr perfcap, but core only drops by 1 bin from 1506 to 1493


Woo! Progress!


----------



## Vellinious

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jlhawn*
> 
> if it won't accept anymore volts then you need to mod the power limit that is known as nvidia gpu boost.
> have you tried this mod linked below? I tried it on a old GTX 680 I have and it worked like a charm.
> here's a link to the mod, read it carefully as it is a reversible mod.
> http://overclocking.guide/increase-the-nvidia-power-limit-all-cards/


They're talking about power limits....the power limits can be modded via the bios. You don't need to do a hard mod, unless the card is limited via the hardware. Which, we know most of them aren't...at least, not as far as most of us have pushed them. Death may have found the limit on his, but....I'm not hitting a power limit no matter what clock / voltage I run. Crossing those shunts won't do anything but raise the power limit more. That has nothing to do with voltage, unless you need more power limit to keep the card from throttling DUE to the power limit.

Different thing, man.....that has nothing to do with the VRM, and it's limitations on voltage delivery. Not the way they explain it in that story.


----------



## DeathAngel74

more progress

same deal only throttled one bin down


----------



## jlhawn

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Vellinious*
> 
> They're talking about power limits....the power limits can be modded via the bios. You don't need to do a hard mod, unless the card is limited via the hardware. Which, we know most of them aren't...at least, not as far as most of us have pushed them. Death may have found the limit on his, but....I'm not hitting a power limit no matter what clock / voltage I run. Crossing those shunts won't do anything but raise the power limit more. That has nothing to do with voltage, unless you need more power limit to keep the card from throttling DUE to the power limit.
> 
> Different thing, man.....that has nothing to do with the VRM, and it's limitations on voltage delivery. Not the way they explain it in that story.


good to know, Thanks.
I was told in the past that if you raised the power limit you can raise the voltage more and the gpu will accept it, but the only thing I did on my old 680 was the power limit mod
just to see if it worked as the only bios I ever mess with is motherboards cause I'm lost when it comes to gpu bios








but the mod did raise the power limit on the 680.


----------



## syl1979

I would like to share the end of my tweaking work on MSI 970 4GD5T OC :

Power up to 187/225W
Voltage adjustable from 1.14v to 1.24v

MSI_GTX970_4GD5TOC_225W_1.14v_1.24v.zip 136k .zip file


I didn't change any frequency in the bios except boost state, as I want to use software to adjust the overclock

At 1.14v, the card reaches 1450Mhz without artefacts in witcher 3 (best stability test i found)


At 1.24v, max frequency is 1530Mhz, no artefact but occasional power limit throttle.


One graph showing frequency/voltage


Bios main screens :


Power Tables :


Voltage tables :


----------



## Hequaqua

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *syl1979*
> 
> I would like to share the end of my tweaking work on MSI 970 4GD5T OC :
> 
> Power up to 187/225W
> Voltage adjustable from 1.14v to 1.24v
> 
> MSI_GTX970_4GD5TOC_225W_1.14v_1.24v.zip 136k .zip file
> 
> 
> I didn't change any frequency in the bios except boost state, as I want to use software to adjust the overclock
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> At 1.14v, the card reaches 1450Mhz without artefacts in witcher 3 (best stability test i found)
> 
> 
> At 1.24v, max frequency is 1530Mhz, no artefact but occasional power limit throttle.
> 
> 
> One graph showing frequency/voltage
> 
> 
> Bios main screens :
> 
> 
> Power Tables :
> 
> 
> Voltage tables :


Nice post. I have the MSI GTX970 4g Gaming. I will compare your bios to my original and see what the differences are. I suspect that most of the settings will be similar.


----------



## ad hoc

I've got a question for anyone who owns the MSI Gaming. There's a red LED lit up behind the logo. I think it's a vanity light(?), but I'm worried it's indicative of not enough power.

Performance seems fine, but I haven't done any benchmarks.


----------



## DeathAngel74

http://www.3dmark.com/compare/fs/6390425/fs/6395444


----------



## Vellinious

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DeathAngel74*
> 
> http://www.3dmark.com/compare/fs/6390425/fs/6395444


Good run. What clocks on the core and memory?


----------



## DeathAngel74

@Vellinious,
http://www.3dmark.com/3dm/9150650?
http://www.3dmark.com/compare/fs/6395629/fs/6395444/fs/6390425

Sadly...clicky....


Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!







I'll get that 14000 single card score yet!


----------



## Hequaqua

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ad hoc*
> 
> I've got a question for anyone who owns the MSI Gaming. There's a red LED lit up behind the logo. I think it's a vanity light(?), but I'm worried it's indicative of not enough power.
> 
> Performance seems fine, but I haven't done any benchmarks.


Nah.....it's not an indicator as far as I know.


----------



## Vellinious

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DeathAngel74*
> 
> @Vellinious,
> http://www.3dmark.com/3dm/9150650?
> http://www.3dmark.com/compare/fs/6395629/fs/6395444/fs/6390425
> 
> Sadly...clicky....
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I'll get that 14000 single card score yet!


The clocks are showing at 1507 / 2001. Is that right? I thought you were over 1600 on the core and at around 2100 on the memory for Firestrike runs?


----------



## DeathAngel74

i found out the hard way that i dont need to anymore......plus that's when i knew nothing about overclocking.but.....check this out.....i tricked the bios into thinking its at 1620MHz....


Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!












limited boost to clk 65 instead of clk 74 to prevent core throttle during pwr perfcap.


----------



## Vellinious

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DeathAngel74*
> 
> i found out the hard way that i dont need to anymore......plus that's when i knew nothing about overclocking.but.....check this out.....i tricked the bios into thinking its at 1620MHz....
> 
> limited boost to clk 65 instead of clk 74 to prevent core throttle during pwr perfcap.


I guess I don't know what you mean. The voltage table and the CLK settings just manage the voltage for those particular clocks, yes? Or does it do more than that?


----------



## ad hoc

[wrong thread]


----------



## DeathAngel74

I meant in the boost table. Then set voltage for clk65 to 1.231v and clk64 to 1.212v in voltage table. Clk65 is 1507, clk64 is 1494 in the boost table, but max boost is set to 1620 in clk74. I know it makes no sense but its working


----------



## Vellinious

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DeathAngel74*
> 
> I meant in the boost table. Then set voltage for clk65 to 1.231v and clk64 to 1.212v in voltage table. Clk65 is 1507, clk64 is 1494 in the boost table, but max boost is set to 1620 in clk74. I know it makes no sense but its working


Right, ok...but what is that doing exactly? Is it allowing you to somehow stay below the power limits at higher clocks? I wonder how that works.....hmm.


----------



## DeathAngel74

yeah. its like you know when uh oh hotdog!!
seriously though. The way I looked it , the card uses higher clocks even though power throttling still occurs. Instead of throttling down to say 1392 or 1455, it only drops by one bin to 1494mhz. also voltage only drops from 1.231 to 1.212 to keep everything from dumping to 1.187v or whatever it usually. is.


plus i have 7 extra voltage sliders. i dont know what they do exactly, but enabling them isnt hurting performance, so meh


----------



## hurricane28

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *moccor*
> 
> How many FPS did it gain him though, 0.2
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ? But really, I don't speak German and am kinda curious, that's pretty cool


Don't believe this plz, I don't buy this for a second to be honest. There is no way in hell that he reached that core on stock voltage and let alone on an Asus cards that ( with all do respect and no bashing on others) clocks the worst out of all the GPU's brands..
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *moccor*
> 
> How many FPS did it gain him though, 0.2
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ? But really, I don't speak German and am kinda curious, that's pretty cool


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Vellinious*
> 
> I have a hard time believing a stock bios got any card to 1753mhz, let alone a STRIX, with their ungodly restrictions. 1.212v at 1753? Hmmm....sounds rather fishy to me.


Unfortunately i had experience with Asus products and i must say that i wasn't really pleased with them at all, but that aside, there is simply no way that he could pull that off on a stock bios with stock voltage.. end of story.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *moccor*
> 
> How many FPS did it gain him though, 0.2
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ? But really, I don't speak German and am kinda curious, that's pretty cool


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *blaze2210*
> 
> This page is what should have been linked to, it shows the pics of GPU-Z. If you're using Chrome, just have it translate the page to English....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> http://www.pcgameshardware.de/Asus-GTX-970-Strix4G-Grafikkarte-259815/News/Ultra-OC-1750-MHz-1144717/
> 
> Here's the screen of the GPU-Z sensors tab. That's some craziness right there!


Something looks off next to some weird looking theme but i can't figure out what..


----------



## DeathAngel74

I just noticed something that wasn't there before

I could have sworn it used to display 11.2 or sumthing.


----------



## Hequaqua

My running list of Valley and Firestrike Driver Benchmarks Updated

This update reflects the newest driver set. 358.87

Firestrike Benchmarks

GPU-Z(4 runs):


Valley Benchmarks

GPU-Z(4 runs):


----------



## Vellinious

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Hequaqua*
> 
> My running list of Valley and Firestrike Driver Benchmarks Updated
> 
> This update reflects the newest driver set. 358.87
> 
> Firestrike Benchmarks
> 
> GPU-Z(4 runs):
> 
> 
> Valley Benchmarks
> 
> GPU-Z(4 runs):


That's some solid work, man. Thank you for keeping up with it.


----------



## Hequaqua

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Vellinious*
> 
> That's some solid work, man. Thank you for keeping up with it.


Thanks. No problem.

I've got it down to where I can get them all done in about 20-30 minutes. I also back them with screenshots of each run. I just started logging GPU-Z as well.


----------



## Xeno1

Going from 1500/8000 to 1560/8280 is no more than like 2 frames for me. So considering I held onto my crappy 2 9800gtx+ 512 MB for nearly 5 years, and I OCed them and they did degrade, needing more volts to stay OCed etc. I think I''m going to try to just go for 1500/8000 at the lowest voltage I get away with. I have not yet tried to go for lower volts much as I am going on the idea that anything under 1.3 is "common wisdom" as not to degrade the life.

Also the guy that did the volts mods is not going to around forever


----------



## jlhawn

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DeathAngel74*
> 
> I just noticed something that wasn't there before
> 
> I could have sworn it used to display 11.2 or sumthing.


thats today's new u[date of GPU-Z.
I have it also.


----------



## Vellinious

Yup, I'm seeing the same thing.


----------



## syl1979

Getting better...

[email protected] 1.24v

14038 graphic score.

http://www.3dmark.com/3dm/9159970?


----------



## Vellinious

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *syl1979*
> 
> Getting better...
> 
> [email protected] 1.24v
> 
> 14038 graphic score.
> 
> http://www.3dmark.com/3dm/9159970?


Nice score!


----------



## Vellinious

Are one of the voltage sliders in the bios for the memory voltage?


----------



## Hequaqua

I thought I would go back in time.....I flashed my original bios back onto my card.

I made 3 runs. One with stock bios, no OC. One with OC via Afterburner. One with modded bios.


Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!



Stock:


Stock OC:


Modded Bios:


I was surprised that the Stock bios with the OC applied via AB scored higher in Firestrike.



Here is a comparison of all three runs. Stock with AB actually scored higher in all except Graphic Test 1:

http://www.3dmark.com/compare/fs/6403101/fs/6403052/fs/6403183

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Vellinious*
> 
> Are one of the voltage sliders in the bios for the memory voltage?


I don't remember reading anything in the Bios Mod Guide here on OCN about being able to adjust the voltage to the Vram. I could be wrong though.


----------



## DeathAngel74

Hequaqua, would you have time to help with an issue I am having with my modded bios?


----------



## Hequaqua

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DeathAngel74*
> 
> Hequaqua, would you have time to help with an issue I am having with my modded bios?


I'll try...


----------



## Vellinious

I ran a baseline set on a single card too....good to look back and see where you started.

Baseline run with mild overclock on stock bios: 11003

http://www.3dmark.com/fs/5433914

Stickin it in and breakin it off with a modded bios: 12913

http://www.3dmark.com/fs/6366181


----------



## Hequaqua

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Vellinious*
> 
> I ran a baseline set on a single card too....good to look back and see where you started.
> 
> Baseline run with mild overclock on stock bios: 11003
> 
> http://www.3dmark.com/fs/5433914
> 
> Stickin it in and breakin it off with a modded bios: 12913
> 
> http://www.3dmark.com/fs/6366181


Nice


----------



## rfarmer

http://www.3dmark.com/fs/6404399

1506/8000 4690k @ 4.7 GHz


----------



## Hequaqua

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *rfarmer*
> 
> http://www.3dmark.com/fs/6404399
> 
> 1506/8000 4690k @ 4.7 GHz


Wish I could get my CPU to 4.7....lol









Nice scores though.


----------



## Vellinious

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Hequaqua*
> 
> Wish I could get my CPU to 4.7....lol
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Nice scores though.


lol, MOAR VOLTS!


----------



## Hequaqua

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Vellinious*
> 
> lol, MOAR VOLTS!


It takes me 1.334 to get to 4.6 and that's isn't stable. Too many damn settings for me in the bios to look at. Gives me a headache. lol


----------



## stjepanj

hy all, this is my third gtx970, Msi Gaming Oc, Asic [email protected] 88,4%, stock bios push this card in all benchmarks on [email protected], is this a golden one?


----------



## hurricane28

I am running 4.8 GHz with my FX-8350, if my cooler is up to it and the ambient is cool enough i can even do 5 GHz easily. My highest clock was 5.3 GHz but that was only bench stable unfortunately.


----------



## Vellinious

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *stjepanj*
> 
> hy all, this is my third gtx970, Msi Gaming Oc, Asic [email protected] 88,4%, stock bios push this card in all benchmarks on [email protected], is this a golden one?


Nice GPU! Good scores! I'd be curious to see if you're hitting the power limit perf cap on any of those runs though.....the stock bios power limits can hurt a bit.....


----------



## hurricane28

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *stjepanj*
> 
> hy all, this is my third gtx970, Msi Gaming Oc, Asic [email protected] 88,4%, stock bios push this card in all benchmarks on [email protected], is this a golden one?


Looks like a sweat card man, congratulations.

Did you overclock memory as well? How high does your memory clock? I see more gain from memory overclocks than core clock overclocking. For the highest score you want to raise both as high as possible.


----------



## Xeno1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *stjepanj*
> 
> hy all, this is my third gtx970, Msi Gaming Oc, Asic [email protected] 88,4%, stock bios push this card in all benchmarks on [email protected], is this a golden one?


Platinum.


----------



## stjepanj

I push this card in unigine heaven on 1640mhz but freezes on 25 test, i will tray again! Max Memory clock for now is on 2050mhz! That all is on 110%p limit + 0.20mv(in gpuz show 116%)


----------



## Xeno1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *stjepanj*
> 
> I push this card in unigine heaven on 1640mhz but freezes on 25 test, i will tray again! Max Memory clock for now is on 2050mhz! That all is on 110%p limit + 0.20mv(in gpuz show 116%)


That chip should have been binned as a 980ti. you got lucky. My asic is 65.


----------



## Vellinious

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Xeno1*
> 
> That chip should have been binned as a 980ti. you got lucky. My asic is 65.


Different core....


----------



## Vellinious

OK....follow along, because this gets kinda messy. So, I decided to flash back to the custom bios, but with voltage on the slider so I could increase it when I wanted to. I left the TDP and power limits where I always had them on my 1.275v bios. TDP at 310/310 and Power Limit at 295 / 310.

I flashed to the bios with the ability to increase voltage via the slider, and did a firestrike graphics test 1 run at 1580 @ 1.268v (that's all it'd give me for some reason...still researching that. I had the bios set to give me 1.275..anyway). I hit a power limit, and the card throttled. So, I flashed back to the original bios I had, which was a bios I had taken from the link below (Zoson's thread), and flashed right to that FTW bios. I had obviously changed a lot of settings in that bios, to make it what I wanted, but.....it's THAT bios, and not the stock bios that I had modified to run my cards on.

I flashed back to the bios that was originally modified by Joe Dirt (thanks, man), and then modified again by me for my cards....ran Firestrike at 1580 @ 1.275v...no throttling.

SO....how can that be?

http://www.overclock.net/t/1517316/extract-and-flash-gtx-970-and-980-firmware-zosons-h2o-and-air-custom-bios


----------



## jlhawn

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Xeno1*
> 
> That chip should have been binned as a 980ti. you got lucky. My asic is 65.


ASIC doesn't mean anything IMO. I have seen very low ones run better than higher ones.
mine is very low and I have a great gpu.


----------



## Vellinious

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jlhawn*
> 
> ASIC doesn't mean anything IMO. I have seen very low ones run better than higher ones.
> mine is very low and I have a great gpu.


It does, actually. Are there other things that come into play to decide how well a GPU will overclock? Like power delivery, VRM, overall build quality, etc? Yes, but ASIC quality, especially with Maxwell, matters in terms of overclocking capability in the core.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Vellinious*
> 
> OK....follow along, because this gets kinda messy. So, I decided to flash back to the custom bios, but with voltage on the slider so I could increase it when I wanted to. I left the TDP and power limits where I always had them on my 1.275v bios. TDP at 310/310 and Power Limit at 295 / 310.
> 
> I flashed to the bios with the ability to increase voltage via the slider, and did a firestrike graphics test 1 run at 1580 @ 1.268v (that's all it'd give me for some reason...still researching that. I had the bios set to give me 1.275..anyway). I hit a power limit, and the card throttled. So, I flashed back to the original bios I had, which was a bios I had taken from the link below (Zoson's thread), and flashed right to that FTW bios. I had obviously changed a lot of settings in that bios, to make it what I wanted, but.....it's THAT bios, and not the stock bios that I had modified to run my cards on.
> 
> I flashed back to the bios that was originally modified by Joe Dirt (thanks, man), and then modified again by me for my cards....ran Firestrike at 1580 @ 1.275v...no throttling.
> 
> SO....how can that be?
> 
> http://www.overclock.net/t/1517316/extract-and-flash-gtx-970-and-980-firmware-zosons-h2o-and-air-custom-bios


Pay no mind to this...I forgot to increase the power limit in the stock bios file I modded. /smh


----------



## kl6mk6

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Vellinious*
> 
> It does, actually. Are there other things that come into play to decide how well a GPU will overclock? Like power delivery, VRM, overall build quality, etc? Yes, but ASIC quality, especially with Maxwell, matters in terms of overclocking capability in the core.


Can you please expand on this. I have seen no correlation between ASIC and achievable core clocks. Are there some links that compare the two?


----------



## jlhawn

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kl6mk6*
> 
> Can you please expand on this. I have seen no correlation between ASIC and achievable core clocks. Are there some links that compare the two?






this is very good info, I just found it.


----------



## Vellinious

ASIC measures voltage leak within the core. So, a core with a lower ASIC score is going to take more voltage to reach a specific clock, than will a core with a higher ASIC.

Though, like I said, there are about a 100 different factors that also play into this for the GPU overclock, because all of them have a role... But speaking specifically about the core, ASIC quality does matter.


----------



## Vellinious

Played with the bios settings some more. No matter what I do, I can't make it hit a Power Limit perf cap reason unless I set the power limit in the bios to under 300 watts.

I thought maybe by messing with the settings a little bit, I could figure out why some of the guys were running into the PWR perf cap with their cards, but.....I can't duplicate the issue with my cards to try to figure out how to get around it. Sorry, guys.


----------



## DeathAngel74

i think my card is defective somehow


----------



## DeathAngel74

ZOMG!!! it was my cpu overclock.......causing power limit issues.....


----------



## Vellinious

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DeathAngel74*
> 
> ZOMG!!! it was my cpu overclock.......causing power limit issues.....


Explain....how does that work, exactly?


----------



## Vellinious

Switched to the stock bios to do some benchmark runs for baseline purposes....my goodness that's painful.


----------



## DeathAngel74

reset cpu oc back to stock clocks.....gpu power limit issues are slightly better


----------



## ValValdesky

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kl6mk6*
> 
> Can you please expand on this. I have seen no correlation between ASIC and achievable core clocks. Are there some links that compare the two?


People in the EVGA forums made an ASIC quality poll and found out that higher ASIC cards boost to higher clocks out of box with just boost 2.0 so it definitely plays some role when it comes to overclocking.

I have a card with 75.7% ASIC and it boost to 1405mhz, the same card but with 77% quality boost to 1419.


----------



## jlhawn

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ValValdesky*
> 
> People in the EVGA forums made an ASIC quality poll and found out that higher ASIC cards boost to higher clocks out of box with just boost 2.0 so it definitely plays some role when it comes to overclocking.
> 
> I have a card with 75.7% ASIC and it boost to 1405mhz, the same card but with 77% quality boost to 1419.


my G1 is 68.5% and has a factory overclock of 1329mhz boost, but it boost to 1405mhz out of the box,
and with some small settings in afterburner I can get it to 1605mhz. it would most likely go higher but
I'm sure it would crash.


----------



## DeathAngel74

i dont get it. this is weird....


----------



## DeathAngel74

some weird setting in the bios, not cpu oc....idk. so far its fixed, not going to complain


----------



## Vellinious

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ValValdesky*
> 
> People in the EVGA forums made an ASIC quality poll and found out that higher ASIC cards boost to higher clocks out of box with just boost 2.0 so it definitely plays some role when it comes to overclocking.
> 
> I have a card with 75.7% ASIC and it boost to 1405mhz, the same card but with 77% quality boost to 1419.


_MOST_ of the people in the EVGA forums know about as much as the people that use Tom's Hardware. The fact that they came to the correct conclusion is actually quite astounding. Even a broken watch is right twice a day.


----------



## Vellinious

I need someone with SLI 970s to try something for me, please? Run Valley in the highest settings, and only change AA...run it with 0 x AA. Run it with one card disabled, and then run it with the cards in SLI, and post your results? I'm seeing some really odd behavior in Valley.

For a single card run, with an averagish overclock and no AA I hit 5089. Then I ran it with both cards, SLI enabled, etc....and ran a 5169. I tried it several times, and the scores were nearly identical every time. How is that possible? I run a 5581 on the Extreme HD preset...how can the SLI score be LOWER with no AA?

Ideas?


----------



## Mr-Dark

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Vellinious*
> 
> I need someone with SLI 970s to try something for me, please? Run Valley in the highest settings, and only change AA...run it with 0 x AA. Run it with one card disabled, and then run it with the cards in SLI, and post your results? I'm seeing some really odd behavior in Valley.
> 
> For a single card run, with an averagish overclock and no AA I hit 5089. Then I ran it with both cards, SLI enabled, etc....and ran a 5169. I tried it several times, and the scores were nearly identical every time. How is that possible? I run a 5581 on the Extreme HD preset...how can the SLI score be LOWER with no AA?
> 
> Ideas?


I can do that now. but I'm at stock clock now duo to changing parts on my system so 1392mhz okay ?


----------



## Vellinious

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mr-Dark*
> 
> I can do that now. but I'm at stock clock now duo to changing parts on my system so 1392mhz okay ?


I don't think the clocks matter so much, just trying to figure out why the score is so low in SLI with 0 x AA. 5100 something is horrible....especially considering I get 6500 with 4 x AA. I just don't get it.....


----------



## DeathAngel74




----------



## DeathAngel74




----------



## Vellinious

Maybe your next card won't hit those power limits, man. I'm hopin for ya lol


----------



## Mr-Dark

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Vellinious*
> 
> I don't think the clocks matter so much, just trying to figure out why the score is so low in SLI with 0 x AA. 5100 something is horrible....especially considering I get 6500 with 4 x AA. I just don't get it.....


Something wrong with nvidia driver!

No AA 60% GPU usage



4X AA 40%-80% Usage!



@DeathAngel74

I hope the new card will be higher ASIC


----------



## hurricane28

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DeathAngel74*


What was wrong with the card? You destroyed it?


----------



## Vellinious

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mr-Dark*
> 
> Something wrong with nvidia driver!
> 
> No AA 60% GPU usage
> 
> 
> 
> 4X AA 40%-80% Usage!
> 
> 
> 
> @DeathAngel74
> 
> I hope the new card will be higher ASIC


What driver version are you using? I used the 353.62 driver. Same driver I used to hit 5581 in Extreme HD and 6500 with 4 x AA. Why would 0 x AA cause so many problems?


----------



## Mr-Dark

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Vellinious*
> 
> What driver version are you using? I used the 353.62 driver. Same driver I used to hit 5581 in Extreme HD and 6500 with 4 x AA. Why would 0 x AA cause so many problems?


358.59 Driver. maybe 0x AA need high cpu clock ? as valley use 1 thread ?


----------



## Hequaqua

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Vellinious*
> 
> What driver version are you using? I used the 353.62 driver. Same driver I used to hit 5581 in Extreme HD and 6500 with 4 x AA. Why would 0 x AA cause so many problems?


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mr-Dark*
> 
> 358.59 Driver. maybe 0x AA need high cpu clock ? as valley use 1 thread ?


I'm not sure if this helps.....since I'm using a single card.

It appeared to me as I was running Valley to look at my % of TDP at a certain scene. It looked like to me that it was actually higher with AA Off than with it set to 8x. I did it a few times to make sure. At scene 6(the fly over), my card was at 77-79% with 8x. In that same scene with it off it was at 79-82%. I didn't throttle or anything, and again not sure if this helps. Just an observation.

EDIT: I'm not sure how that would affect scores it at all.


----------



## Mr-Dark

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DeathAngel74*


I have the full picture here


----------



## DeathAngel74

not destroyed, malfunctioning. hitting power limit for no reason 79-97% usage.


----------



## Vellinious

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Hequaqua*
> 
> I'm not sure if this helps.....since I'm using a single card.
> 
> It appeared to me as I was running Valley to look at my % of TDP at a certain scene. It looked like to me that it was actually higher with AA Off than with it set to 8x. I did it a few times to make sure. At scene 6(the fly over), my card was at 77-79% with 8x. In that same scene with it off it was at 79-82%. I didn't throttle or anything, and again not sure if this helps. Just an observation.
> 
> EDIT: I'm not sure how that would affect scores it at all.


Yeah...my single card run seemed to do fine. 5089 with no AA. Someone suggested that CPU clock may play a part in it with 0 x AA. So, I'll try it with my CPU at stock clocks tonight, and see how much it affects the score as opposed to the 4.4 I was running last night, and then bump it to 4.7ghz, where I normally bench at, and see if it makes a difference in GPU usage.

EDIT: Is it possible that NVIDIA put a limiter in there somewhere, like they did with the Furmark crippling they did, to keep the cards from blowing up? lol...I'm just tossing ideas at the wall to see what sticks....


----------



## ValValdesky

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Vellinious*
> 
> _MOST_ of the people in the EVGA forums know about as much as the people that use Tom's Hardware. The fact that they came to the correct conclusion is actually quite astounding. Even a broken watch is right twice a day.


you don't need to be a genius to figure something like this, all you need is people with the same card, the same ASIC quality the same game and a poll.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DeathAngel74*
> 
> not destroyed, malfunctioning. hitting power limit for no reason 79-97% usage.


Correct me I am wrong but isn't this BestBuy card just one of the first EVGA 970 cards releaseD? the one with only 2x 6pins and only 4+2 phases?

If I remember right this card wasn't never good overclocker and there are many complaints and discussion about THAT card in here.


----------



## Vellinious

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ValValdesky*
> 
> you don't need to be a genius to figure something like this, all you need is people with the same card, the same ASIC quality the same game and a poll..


You don't need a game to see it. Enable KBoost in Precision X...done. Your ASIC quality at work.

And...that was kind of my point. The EVGA forums and Tom's Hardware aren't full of the most knowledgeable people around. In fact, most of them have a pretty simple understanding of "PC". And even with the mounting evidence that ASIC quality does in fact matter, there are still plenty out there that will vehemently deny that it doesn't. So genius? No....you're right. But it's obviously still outside of some people's capacity to understand it.

This forum has a collection of some of the best people I've encountered...there are a few here and there ya just wanna reach through the monitor and smack around a little, but....for the most part, high quality people. That's why I post here more than anywhere.


----------



## PimpSkyline

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Vellinious*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *ValValdesky*
> 
> you don't need to be a genius to figure something like this, all you need is people with the same card, the same ASIC quality the same game and a poll..
> 
> 
> 
> You don't need a game to see it. Enable KBoost in Precision X...done. Your ASIC quality at work.
> 
> And...that was kind of my point. The EVGA forums and Tom's Hardware aren't full of the most knowledgeable people around. In fact, most of them have a pretty simple understanding of "PC". And even with the mounting evidence that ASIC quality does in fact matter, there are still plenty out there that will vehemently deny that it doesn't. So genius? No....you're right. But it's obviously still outside of some people's capacity to understand it.
> 
> This forum has a collection of some of the best people I've encountered...there are a few here and there ya just wanna reach through the monitor and smack around a little, but....for the most part, high quality people. That's why I post here more than anywhere.
Click to expand...

Here let me lay it out the way i see ASIC quality.

If you have say a 90% ASIC 970 chip but have the crappy 4+2 phase and 1 6-pin Best Buy special, you will only be able to hit lets say 1550Mhz @ 1.275V.

Okay now take a Lighting or Classy 970, with 12+4 phase and 2 8-pins and a 75% ASIC quality, chances are you can also hit 1550Mhz, but @ 1.265V thanks to the better Power Delivery.

The Classy will get Hotter since it's a leaky-er chip, but thanks to the better PCB can get about the same core clock.

Now if you get a Classy card with a 90% ASIC, assuming somebody in QC didn't sneeze on the Wafer, lol, then it should hit 1600+

But again, their is completely different binned "PCB"s in the same batch thanks to human or machine error, so there is about another 65 variables added to my above statement, but you get the idea.

That's my interpretation of it all.


----------



## Vellinious

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *PimpSkyline*
> 
> Here let me lay it out the way i see ASIC quality.
> 
> If you have say a 90% ASIC 970 chip but have the crappy 4+2 phase and 1 6-pin Best Buy special, you will only be able to hit lets say 1550Mhz @ 1.275V.
> 
> Okay now take a Lighting or Classy 970, with 12+4 phase and 2 8-pins and a 75% ASIC quality, chances are you can also hit 1550Mhz, but @ 1.265V thanks to the better Power Delivery.
> 
> The Classy will get Hotter since it's a leaky-er chip, but thanks to the better PCB can get about the same core clock.
> 
> Now if you get a Classy card with a 90% ASIC, assuming somebody in QC didn't sneeze on the Wafer, lol, then it should hit 1600+
> 
> But again, their is completely different binned "PCB"s in the same batch thanks to human or machine error, so there is about another 65 variables added to my above statement, but you get the idea.
> 
> That's my interpretation of it all.


Yes...essentially the same thing I've been saying. The core itself, judging by voltage leak, will have the ability to get to a specific clock at a specific voltage. THe higher ASIC core will get to a clock at lower voltage than a lower ASIC core. BUT, with all of the other things that come into play with the ability of the GPU as a whole to overclock, there will always be outliers.

I think people mistake "ASIC" with overall GPU quality, and not GPU core quality. There's a huge difference.

SO, as a rule of thumb...if you have the exact same card, one with an 85% ASIC and one with a 65% ASIC, all other things being perfectly equal, the 85% ASIC card will hit a specific clock and be able to do it at a lower voltage. It's just rare to have "all things equal".


----------



## Hequaqua

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Vellinious*
> 
> Yes...essentially the same thing I've been saying. The core itself, judging by voltage leak, will have the ability to get to a specific clock at a specific voltage. THe higher ASIC core will get to a clock at lower voltage than a lower ASIC core. BUT, with all of the other things that come into play with the ability of the GPU as a whole to overclock, there will always be outliers.
> 
> I think people mistake "ASIC" with overall GPU quality, and not GPU core quality. There's a huge difference.
> 
> SO, as a rule of thumb...if you have the exact same card, one with an 85% ASIC and one with a 65% ASIC, all other things being perfectly equal, the 85% ASIC card will hit a specific clock and be able to do it at a lower voltage. It's just rare to have "all things equal".


ASIC is just that.....the quality of the actual chip....nothing else. Not the brand, pcb, power delivery or anything else. It as he says, "core quality". I find it pointless to go back and forth about it really, especially when talking about single gpu setups most of the time. In SLI, you sort of need the cards to be close in ASIC quality, just so you can keep the voltage close and not have to have individual bios with big differences in voltage for each card. At least that is the way I see.

I wonder why we don't have the same type of tool to see the ASIC quality of our CPU's? That would be interesting to debate...


----------



## DeathAngel74

Its a crappy best buy special with 2x6pins, a 76% ASIC 970 chip and 4+2 phase.


----------



## Vellinious

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DeathAngel74*
> 
> Its a crappy best buy special with 2x6pins, a 76% ASIC 970 chip and 4+2 phase.


So they're giving you the ACX 2.0+ card? You had the ACX 2.0 before, yes?


----------



## Vellinious

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Hequaqua*
> 
> ASIC is just that.....the quality of the actual chip....nothing else. Not the brand, pcb, power delivery or anything else. It as he says, "core quality". I find it pointless to go back and forth about it really, especially when talking about single gpu setups most of the time. In SLI, you sort of need the cards to be close in ASIC quality, just so you can keep the voltage close and not have to have individual bios with big differences in voltage for each card. At least that is the way I see.
> 
> I wonder why we don't have the same type of tool to see the ASIC quality of our CPU's? That would be interesting to debate...


Do already, kinda...."silicon lottery". It's essentially the same thing, GPUz just gave it a number. lol


----------



## DeathAngel74

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Vellinious*
> 
> So they're giving you the ACX 2.0+ card? You had the ACX 2.0 before, yes?


No same model...







i wish they were sending a 2.0+ or ftw by mistake, lol


----------



## Vellinious

Oh, I thought you had the ACX 2.0 SSC....hmmm. Well....hopefully it won't have the same issues.


----------



## Hequaqua

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Vellinious*
> 
> Do already, kinda...."silicon lottery". It's essentially the same thing, GPUz just gave it a number. lol


Yea, it's all about the lottery. Unless you buy cards where the chips are binned(Kingpin). Even then you might not get the results one hopes for.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DeathAngel74*
> 
> No same model...


Sell it!!









On a side not, I dropped the voltage on my bios to 1.218. I can still make it through my normal 4 runs of Valley. My scores stayed just about the same. I do suspect something a bit odd. The temps seem to be a bit higher. It could be the ambient temps are higher in here today.


----------



## DeathAngel74

Yeah might sell it. Yup it will be 970 ssc acx 2.0 04g p4 3979 kb


----------



## jlhawn

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Vellinious*
> 
> This forum has a collection of some of the best people I've encountered...there are a few here and there ya just wanna reach through the monitor and smack around a little, but....for the most part, high quality people. That's why I post here more than anywhere.










Just kidding, I couldn't pass this up









By the way thanks for helping me understand ASIC better


----------



## hurricane28

thats why i always buy msi gpu's








I have had 3 msi gpu's and they all clocked well without any problems. The only thing I don't like is that you void warranty if you remove the cooler in order to replace the Tim.. but that's about it. The aesthetics, performance and reliability is unmatched IMO.


----------



## Hequaqua

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *hurricane28*
> 
> thats why i always buy msi gpu's
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I have had 3 msi gpu's and they all clocked well without any problems. The only thing I don't like is that you void warranty if you remove the cooler in order to replace the Tim.. but that's about it. The aesthetics, performance and reliability is unmatched IMO.


I can agree with that. This is my first MSI GPU, and I have not been disappointed at all.


----------



## ValValdesky

If they are sending you the same card then your problem won't be fixed, the problem with this card is the poor power phases, the card gets literally starved and there is no way around it.

maybe you could try to discuss a step up with EVGA?


----------



## Vellinious

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ValValdesky*
> 
> If they are sending you the same card then your problem won't be fixed, the problem with this card is the poor power phases, the card gets literally starved and there is no way around it.
> 
> maybe you could try to discuss a step up with EVGA?


That's not necessarily true. If the card he had was having some kind of issues, getting a new card may fix it. The ACX 2.0+ has the better power phase than the ACX 2.0.

lol, you're something else....wow


----------



## ValValdesky

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Vellinious*
> 
> That's not necessarily true. If the card he had was having some kind of issues, getting a new card may fix it. The ACX 2.0+ has the better power phase than the ACX 2.0.
> 
> lol, you're something else....wow


All his issues are in line with that EVGA card though, what I'm really surprised is the fact that he shared his bios with so many people and no one ever mentioned the problem was the power phases which are only slightly better than a reference card(4+1 reference)

go check the thread about this problem and then come back and tell me it can be fixed because no one has found a solution yet, in fact EVGA had to release a new card with more phases to fix it, no to mention that if it could be fixed with a bios updated it would have been done already.

This 2x 6pin card with 4+2 power phases can't EVEN sustain the overclock the card comes with because the power phases can't deliver enough power.


----------



## Vellinious

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ValValdesky*
> 
> All his issues are in line with that EVGA card though, what I'm really surprised is the fact that he shared his bios with so many people and no one ever mentioned the problem was the power phases which are only slightly better than a reference card(4+1 reference)
> 
> go check the thread about this problem and then come back and tell me it can be fixed because no one has found a solution yet, in fact EVGA had to release a new card with more phases to fix it, no to mention that if it could be fixed with a bios updated it would have been done already.
> 
> This 2x 6pin card with 4+2 power phases can't EVEN sustain the overclock the card comes with because the power phases can't deliver enough power.


All his issues are in line with the EVGA card's problems with a STOCK BIOS. He isn't running a stock bios, and hasn't in a good long time.....

You really need to read through the thread before you start talking about stuff you have no idea about....just sayin.

And...just for good measure, because I'm in that mood tonight. I have the 970 FTWs. Same exact power phase, same PCB, same core, same memory as his card, and with a CUSTOM BIOS, it fixed the power limit problems.

Are you starting to get it yet? Eh?

And...are you talking about this thread in the EVGA forums? SOLVED:

http://forums.evga.com/Modded-BIOS-to-fix-970-FTW-severe-throttling-issues-w-link-m2247507-p6.aspx#2406781


----------



## ValValdesky

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Vellinious*
> 
> All his issues are in line with the EVGA card's problems with a STOCK BIOS. He isn't running a stock bios, and hasn't in a good long time.....
> 
> You really need to read through the thread before you start talking about stuff you have no idea about....just sayin.


Doesn't matter if he has a custom bios because the 4+2 power phases can't deliver the power it needs for even on stock bios, YOU are the one who needs to read more, this has been discussed already here in this forum, just to do you a favor I'm gonna search for the thread dedicated to this issue so you can educate yourself.


----------



## Vellinious

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ValValdesky*
> 
> Doesn't matter if he has a custom bios because the 4+2 power phases can't deliver the power it needs for even on stock bios, YOU are the one who needs to read more, this has been discussed already here in this forum, just to do you a favor I'm gonna search for the thread dedicated to this issue so you can educate yourself.


That's odd....I have the 4 + 1 power phase, and it fixed the problem just fine for me, and a whole bunch of others.


----------



## hertz9753

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ValValdesky*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Vellinious*
> 
> That's not necessarily true. If the card he had was having some kind of issues, getting a new card may fix it. The ACX 2.0+ has the better power phase than the ACX 2.0.
> 
> lol, you're something else....wow
> 
> 
> 
> All his issues are in line with that EVGA card though, what I'm really surprised is the fact that he shared his bios with so many people and no one ever mentioned the problem was the power phases which are only slightly better than a reference card(4+1 reference)
> 
> go check the thread about this problem and then come back and tell me it can be fixed because no one has found a solution yet, in fact EVGA had to release a new card with more phases to fix it, no to mention that if it could be fixed with a bios updated it would have been done already.
> 
> This 2x 6pin card with 4+2 power phases can't EVEN sustain the overclock the card comes with because the power phases can't deliver enough power.
Click to expand...



That is an EVGA 2975 and follds 24/7. I also had an EVGA GTX 970 SSC-3975 but I traded it in for a 980 Ti.


----------



## Vellinious

lol, "I heard it on the interwebz though...so it must be true".


----------



## Xeno1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Vellinious*
> 
> Different core....


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Vellinious*
> 
> Different core....


I remember now, we are short a few CUDA and have the 3.5 thing with the memory lanes.


----------



## Vellinious

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Xeno1*
> 
> I remember now, we are short a few CUDA and have the 3.5 thing with the memory lanes.


Well, yeah, and the 980ti and Titan X are on the GM200 core, while the 980 and 970 are on the GM204 core. From what I've seen though, the 204 cores overclock better....more overclocking = more fun.


----------



## Xeno1

http://www.evga.com/Products/Product.aspx?pn=04G-P4-3975-KR

Chart for some of the EVGA cards. ASIC without a doubt means something for me. I never hit power limit, and apparently card wont take over 1.275 volts. Asic 65 and is not stable over 1540. 6+2 phases as well. The memory screams, its the core thats the issue.

Can someone on here claming to be running over 1.275 volts on any 970 take a screenshot of it? I just dont know if its a GPU-z limitaion or a Afterburner limitation.


----------



## Vellinious

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Xeno1*
> 
> http://www.evga.com/Products/Product.aspx?pn=04G-P4-3975-KR
> 
> Your card is not on the chart. The 3979KB is the Best Buy card.


It's essentially the same thing as the 3975 I think....iirc, anyway.


----------



## Vellinious

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ValValdesky*
> 
> Doesn't matter if he has a custom bios because the 4+2 power phases can't deliver the power it needs for even on stock bios, YOU are the one who needs to read more, this has been discussed already here in this forum, just to do you a favor I'm gonna search for the thread dedicated to this issue so you can educate yourself.


Still waiting.....


----------



## Xeno1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Vellinious*
> 
> It's essentially the same thing as the 3975 I think....iirc, anyway.


NOt quite. the power phases and pins. Diffenent cooler differnent PCB. 3975 has a mosfet cooling plate. etc Its a superior card, but in my case, with a low ASIC and a chip that wont go over 1.275 1540, and "inferior" SKU with a better chip would matter more.

Interesting to note- Death Angels scores were very similar to mine under benches. And his Asic is higher too. I really dont think the 8/8 pins or 6/8 pins or one 6 pin is the issue so much becuase if you get a really crappy ASIC like me, and you are not hitting power limit, the extra watts I can get are not being used anyways becuase of the voltage lock. I dont need 2 8 pins. one 6 and one 8 is more than enough. I cant make this card a power limit under this Bios becuase the card is refusing to go over 1.275 apparently. Power phases are also not likley to be an issue if your ASIC is high enough as well.


----------



## hertz9753

EVGA does take cards off that list that are discontinued. I have owned 5 EVGA GTX 970's and about 30 EVGA cards total. It's not like I'm a fanboy though.


----------



## Vellinious

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Xeno1*
> 
> NOt quite. the power phases and pins. Dont know about build quality.
> 
> Interesting to note- Death Angels scores were very similar to mine under benches. And his Asic is higher too. I really dont think the 8/8 pins or 6/8 pins or one 6 pin is the issue so much becuase if you get a really crappy ASIC like me, and you are not hitting power limit, the extra watts I can get are not being used anyways becuase of the voltage lock. I dont need 2 8 pins. one 6 and one 8 is more than enough. I cant make this card a power limit under this Bios becuase the card is refusing to go over 1.275 apparently. Power phases are also not likley to be an issue if your ASIC is high enough as well.


6 pins...8 pins....doesn't matter, as long as there are two of them. They can draw the same power. The only difference between them, is 2 ground wires. (Thanks Mr. Dark)

The only 970s that are severely gimped outright, are the STRIX 970s. Speaking in terms of very high overclocks, mind you...and not the mild overclocks most people get.


----------



## Xeno1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Vellinious*
> 
> 6 pins...8 pins....doesn't matter, as long as there are two of them. They can draw the same power. The only difference between them, is 2 ground wires. (Thanks Mr. Dark)
> 
> The only 970s that are severely gimped outright, are the STRIX 970s. Speaking in terms of very high overclocks, mind you...and not the mild overclocks most people get.


I hear you on the cables, but there are hardware on the cards that limit the watts coming in as well right? We were talking about this before, and the question was if the BIOS was the only limiting factor in how many watts you could pull.

I email EVGA and messaged the resident EVGA guy on this forum and have not gotten a satisfactory answer in 3 weeks.


----------



## Vellinious

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Xeno1*
> 
> I hear you on the cables, but there are hardware on the cards that limit the watts coming in as well right? We were talking about this before, and the question was if the BIOS was the only limiting factor in how many watts you could pull.
> 
> I email EVGA and messaged the resident EVGA guy on this forum and have not gotten a satisfactory answer in 3 weeks.


If it's limited on the ACX 2.0 cards via hardware, it can't be by much. I have my 2 x 6 pins pulling 120 each max, and the PCIe slot pulling 80 max. They're pulling right at 293 watts each card...I know this for sure, because if I set the power limit below 293, the power limit throttle.

The ACX 2.0+ cards have the better power phase and the higher stock power limits...so I can't imagine they'd be limited at less than the ACX 2.0 cards. /shrug

But to answer your question....yes, there are shunts on the GPU that regulate the power that the GPU receives.


----------



## Xeno1

ty. what is your asic on your better card?


----------



## ValValdesky

Discussed on those threads, the card can and will boost to its max stable boost clock which average is 1400~ the problem is that once you get under heavy load and tdp reach the limit the core would fluctuate a lot, down to 1110 and so, while other cards don't have this problem, at most they would just drop 13mhz once they hit 72ºC, the major problem is that having just a 4+2 power phases not even increasing the tdp on the bios helps let alone increasing the pci-e power, which is exactly the problem DeathAngel74 is facing.

http://www.overclock.net/t/1516121/gtx-970-comparison-strix-vs-msi-gaming-vs-gigabyte-g1/620
http://www.overclock.net/t/1533856/evga-gtx-970-ftw-changes-to-the-original-ftw/40
http://www.overclock.net/t/1522035/evga-970-ftw-tdp-issues-requires-bios-mod-to-fix/90

There are also some discussion on the EVGA forum but I'm sure you won't like to take those in consideration since they are from the EVGA forums...

This is why EVGA released the new SSC with 6+2 power phases, the first batch of the 6+2 card actually came with the 4+2 bios, which caused the same exactly problem and later was addressed with a bios update which also added the no fan policy below 60ºC, sadly you can't download the bios update from the evga forums anymore but you can find those bios in techpower up and in some are also in here.

This is also can be somewhat recreated by cloning the EVGA bios settings into another bios and flashing into a card like a G1 970, it isn't exactly the same but it can somewhat showcase what the problem is.

I also found this,

__
https://www.reddit.com/r/2xds25/do_not_buy_a_evga_970_ssc_from_bestbuy/


----------



## Vellinious

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ValValdesky*
> 
> Discussed on those threads, the card can and will boost to its max stable boost clock which average is 1400~ the problem is that once you get under heavy load and tdp reach the limit the core would fluctuate a lot, down to 1110 and so, while other cards don't have this problem, at most they would just drop 13mhz once they hit 72ºC, the major problem is that having just a 4+2 power phases not even increasing the tdp on the bios helps let alone increasing the pci-e power, which is exactly the problem DeathAngel74 is facing.
> 
> http://www.overclock.net/t/1516121/gtx-970-comparison-strix-vs-msi-gaming-vs-gigabyte-g1/620
> http://www.overclock.net/t/1533856/evga-gtx-970-ftw-changes-to-the-original-ftw/40
> http://www.overclock.net/t/1522035/evga-970-ftw-tdp-issues-requires-bios-mod-to-fix/90
> 
> There are also some discussion on the EVGA forum but I'm sure you won't like to take those in consideration since they are from the EVGA forums...
> 
> This is why EVGA released the new SSC with 6+2 power phases, the first batch of the 6+2 card actually came with the 4+2 bios, which caused the same exactly problem and later was addressed with a bios update which also added the no fan policy below 60ºC, sadly you can't download the bios update from the evga forums anymore but you can find those bios in techpower up and in some are also in here.
> 
> This is also can be somewhat recreated by cloning the EVGA bios settings into another bios and flashing into a card like a G1 970, it isn't exactly the same but it can somewhat showcase what the problem is.
> 
> I also found this,
> 
> __
> https://www.reddit.com/r/2xds25/do_not_buy_a_evga_970_ssc_from_bestbuy/


You aren't listening, jr. An updated bios is all that's needed to fix the power limit issues on the EVGA cards. It's been done...A LOT. I did it myself. The fact that Dark is having power limit issues at 1500+, does not in any way, shape or form, tell me that they can't run stock clocks without hitting a power limit perf cap. All it really tells me, is that Dark got unlucky, and either had that low % of cards that just don't overclock very well, OR, that his card was somehow borked.

My EVGA ACX 2.0 cards, with a stock bios, would hit the power limit of 187 watts with a 1500ish overclock. I raised the power limits in the bios, kicked the voltage up to 1.275v, and am running 1600+ clocks in every benchmark run I do, and NEVER hit a power limit. They're both pulling right at 290 watts.

Now....if you're going to continue on this path, without even considering the evidence, other than what you read about cards with STOCK BIOS files, then I'm just going to ignore you...because I just don't have time for your ignorance.

There....all better. lol

And...btw....if you look back at one of my previous posts, I put a link from the EVGA forums talking about the power limits, and how to solve them. I responded quite frequently in it, because I do browse those forums occasionally for entertainment purposes. lol


----------



## ValValdesky

nevermind lets drop it


----------



## Vellinious

It's like magic....

290 watt power limit....power limit throttle


310 watt power limit....no power limit throttle


----------



## Vellinious

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ValValdesky*
> 
> nevermind lets drop it


lol, yeah....I think I'm done now.


----------



## Xeno1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Vellinious*
> 
> lol, yeah....I think I'm done now.


What is your Asic on your better card?


----------



## ValValdesky

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Vellinious*
> 
> lol, yeah....I think I'm done now.


You shouldn't be comparing your ftw anyway








http://www.overclock.net/t/1514085/official-nvidia-gtx-970-owners-club/2310#post_22948695
http://www.overclock.net/t/1514085/official-nvidia-gtx-970-owners-club/2310#post_22948799


----------



## Vellinious

It's the same PCB. An ACX 2.0 is the same across the board. The only difference is the clock speeds in the bios. Same with the ACX 2.0+ cards. They're all the same, the only difference is the settings in the bios. They aren't binned, and there's nothing extra special about them.

Are you new to this whole pc thing, or something?


----------



## ValValdesky

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Vellinious*
> 
> It's the same PCB. An ACX 2.0 is the same across the board. The only difference is the clock speeds in the bios. Same with the ACX 2.0+ cards. They're all the same, the only difference is the settings in the bios. They aren't binned, and there's nothing extra special about them.
> 
> Are you new to this whole pc thing, or something?


What are you talking about? it was confirmed by an EVGA representative the hardware differences and you can even see them on pictures.

It seems to me that you are mistaking something here, it looks like me like you think I am attacking you when I'm not even thinking about you or your cards at all, what I'm trying to do is help DeathAngel74 which if everything it's as I've seen so far the problem is the fact that the best buy evga 970 card is just a rebranded first bach sc card with a FTW cooler, which is already know to have those problems, don't make it something personal.


----------



## Vellinious

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Xeno1*
> 
> What is your Asic on your better card?


I have one at 73.3% and one at 80.8%. In SLI, the 73.3% ASIC card kinda holds my clocks back a bit because they just won't stay stable at above 1607, no matter what I do.


----------



## Vellinious

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ValValdesky*
> 
> What are you talking about? it was confirmed by an EVGA representative the hardware differences and you can even see them on pictures.
> 
> It seems to me that you are mistaking something here, it looks like me like you think I am attacking you when I'm not even thinking about you or your cards at all, what I'm trying to do is help DeathAngel74 which if everything it's as I've seen so far the problem is the fact that the best buy evga 970 card is just a rebranded first bach sc card with a FTW cooler, which is already know to have those problems, don't make it something personal.


Man.....they're the same cards. The only difference in the ACX 2.0 models is the bios. The ACX 2.0+ cards are exactly the same as each other, except for the bios files. Yes, the ACX 2.0 cards are different than the ACX 2.0+ cards...they have the improved power phase, and higher TDP and power limits in the stock bios. But even at 230 watts, or whatever it is that they're running in the STOCK bios file, they'll still hit a power limit once they reach a certain level. That CAN be worked around, at least when the card's are performing properly, like Dark's didn't seem to be, by running a custom bios file with increased power and TDP limits. I have created numerous bios versions for people with both the SC, SSC, FTW, and FTW+ models to help them work around their power limit issues in the stock bios file.

I'm not sure how many ways I can say the same thing, and have you not understand.


----------



## ValValdesky

You are the one who don't seem to understand so I will be dropping this now.


----------



## Xeno1

Played the with the BIos a bit more in hopes I could squeak out a bit higher. 
at 1.275 JOY, 10 or so more points. She just wont go any higher.


----------



## Hequaqua

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Xeno1*
> 
> Played the with the BIos a bit more in hopes I could squeak out a bit higher.
> at 1.275 JOY, 10 or so more points. She just wont go any higher.


Nice.

I just hit 8400 on my Vram. Valley 1550/8404:


----------



## DeathAngel74

I wonder if something else is going on? despite the perfcap im still getting an almost 14000 point graphics score? insights? it really doesnt make sense at all


----------



## Vellinious

Nice runs!!


----------



## Xeno1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Hequaqua*
> 
> Nice.
> 
> I just hit 8400 on my Vram. Valley 1550/8404:


Whats your ASIC?


----------



## Vellinious

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DeathAngel74*
> 
> I wonder if something else is going on? despite the perfcap im still getting an almost 14000 point graphics score? insights? it really doesnt make sense at all


What's his bubble would have you believe that no matter what you did on an EVGA card, you're just going to get a PWR perf cap reason...cause, ya know, there's no evidence to the contrary of that or anything. /sarcasm off

I think you just had a bad card, man. There was something there that just wasn't working right. I've helped out probably 6 or 7 guys in the various facebook groups with both ACX 2.0 and ACX 2.0+ cards, and with a modded bios, they were able to get around the power limit perf cap. /shrug

Are you using sleeved extensions or anything?


----------



## Xeno1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Vellinious*
> 
> What's his bubble would have you believe that no matter what you did on an EVGA card, you're just going to get a PWR perf cap reason...cause, ya know, there's no evidence to the contrary of that or anything. /sarcasm off
> 
> I think you just had a bad card, man. There was something there that just wasn't working right. I've helped out probably 6 or 7 guys in the various facebook groups with both ACX 2.0 and ACX 2.0+ cards, and with a modded bios, they were able to get around the power limit perf cap. /shrug


If something is wrong with his card then what is wrong with mine? He's getting great scores....

This is just me talking out my ass but, Is it possible that the PERFCAPS hes getting are erroroneous reporting of GPU-z?


----------



## Vellinious

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Xeno1*
> 
> If something is wrong with his card then what is wrong with mine? He's getting great scores....
> 
> This is just me talking out my ass but, Is it possible that the PERFCAPS hes getting are erroroneous reporting of GPU-z?


He was still hitting a power limit perf cap, and it was power throttling.

EDIT: not likely, as they were lowering is GPU core clock.


----------



## Vellinious

I did learn the other day that they Hynix memory runs at 1.6v instead of 1.5v like the Elipida and Samsung. At least....I heard it from a source that I would call reliable.

Would memory pushing that much voltage raise the power draw enough to make a GPU hit a power limit perf cap even at like 300 watts?

EDIT: I don't remember what memory he has on his GPU though..... I have Elpida.


----------



## Hequaqua

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Xeno1*
> 
> Whats your ASIC?




1560/8200:


----------



## DeathAngel74

i get the power perf cap then voltage drops and the core drops 3 bins and fluctuates between them. 1506.5>>>>1493.4>>>>>sometimes 1480 something. but its not consistent. Is there a way to set up the voltage table to ignore the other 2 clocks? i should not have to set the boost table all the way up to clk 65 @ 1620.5.....I wish ppl still used mIRC.....this would be so much easier to try to figure this out in realtime...


----------



## Vellinious

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DeathAngel74*
> 
> i get the power perf cap then voltage drops and the core drops 3 bins and fluctuates between them. 1506.5>>>>1493.4>>>>>sometimes 1480 something. but its not consistent. Is there a way to set up the voltage table to ignore the other 2 clocks? i should not have to set the boost table all the way up to clk 65 @ 1620.5.....I wish ppl still used mIRC.....this would be so much easier to try to figure this out in realtime...


What memory did that card have? Was it Hynix?


----------



## Xeno1

here is a run at lower volts at the magic 1500/8000 at 1.26 volts instead of my max at 1556/8280 at 1.275


----------



## DeathAngel74

ewww no, lol Samsung


----------



## Xeno1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Vellinious*
> 
> I did learn the other day that they Hynix memory runs at 1.6v instead of 1.5v like the Elipida and Samsung. At least....I heard it from a source that I would call reliable.
> 
> Would memory pushing that much voltage raise the power draw enough to make a GPU hit a power limit perf cap even at like 300 watts?
> 
> EDIT: I don't remember what memory he has on his GPU though..... I have Elpida.


Going by standard Ram wattage- NON VRam. I would say no. DDR does not use very much wattage at all.


----------



## Vellinious

I did a run earlier tonight testing some more settings. 1591 on the core, and 2080 on the memory.


----------



## Vellinious

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Xeno1*
> 
> Going by standard Ram wattage- NON VRam. I would say no. DDR does not use very much wattage at all.


Hmm....back to square one again.

Is your SSC+ card having power limit issues too? What are your settings in your bios?


----------



## Xeno1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Hequaqua*
> 
> 
> 
> 1560/8200:


I am seeing a definite correlation between ASIC and Max stable GPU clocks. I am 65% and I cannot get over 1540-1548 stable. And i never hit a PERFCAP wattage issue.


----------



## Hequaqua

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Xeno1*
> 
> here is a run at lower volts at the magic 1500/8000 at 1.26 volts instead of my max at 1556/8280 at 1.275


We look fairly even. What is your ASIC?


Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!



1506/8000 @1.225v


1506/8000 @1.218v:




EDIT: Voltage wise yea. It seems my card can hold the OC at a lower voltage a little better.


----------



## Xeno1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Vellinious*
> 
> Hmm....back to square one again.
> 
> Is your SSC+ card having power limit issues too? What are your settings in your bios?


I have never had Power issue. I have max wattage set to 300 watts. 75 on the PCIE 75 on my 6 pin and 150 on my 8 pin.
And my PSU only has 444 Total on the 12 v rails. And my Cpu OC at 3.9 at Max load uses nearly 150 watts.

I am nearly certain that my Issue is a below average- average GPU chip. And the I THINK idea that my card/chip will not allow more than 1.275 volts.

I think that maybe something on his card is no allowing the Wattage he thinks hes getting, and is being reported by software. There is something on that card, be it the power phases or some "wattage regulator" that is not allowing him get the wattage he is trying to force through those cables. I understand you can send more watts through 6 pins and 8 pins than what they are supposed to send. Something on the card is " not haveing it". Its saying I wont allow that, no matter what you have set your Bios to. Just a guess


----------



## Xeno1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Hequaqua*
> 
> We look fairly even. What is your ASIC?
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> 1506/8000 @1.225v
> 
> 
> 1506/8000 @1.218v:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> EDIT: Voltage wise yea. It seems my card can hold the OC at a lower voltage a little better.


Only 65. It seems that with Maxwell the ASIC score means alot. And its accurate indicator of what it is supposed to be


----------



## Vellinious

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Xeno1*
> 
> I have never had Power issue. I have max wattage set to 300 watts. 75 on the PCIE 75 on my 6 pin and 150 on my 8 pin.
> And my PSU only has 444 Total on the 12 v rails. And my Cpu OC at 3.9 at Max load uses nearly 150 watts.
> 
> I am nearly certain that my Issue is a below average- average GPU chip. And the I THINK idea that my card/chip will not allow more than 1.275 volts.
> 
> I think that maybe something on his card is no allowing the Wattage he thinks hes getting, and is being reported by software. There is something on that card, be it the power phases or some "wattage regulator" that is not allowing him get the wattage he is trying to force through those cables. I understand you can send more watts through 6 pins and 8 pins than what they are supposed to send. Something on the card is " not haveing it". Its saying I wont allow that, no matter what you have set your Bios to. Just a guess


Right...and I get what you're saying, but. His was the ACX 2.0 card, just like mine, and mine will run the higher watts without a problem, just as the guy I helped last week on Facebook with the ACX 2.0 SC. I set his bios up with a 310 watt power limit just like mine has, and bam...power limit issue gone.

I do know that if I set my power limits in the bios to under 293 watts, I get a PWR perf cap. /shrug I just can't imagine a scenario where EVGA would put different parts on cards with the same pcb, coming off the same line, to restrict them further than another. It just wouldn't make good business sense.


----------



## Vellinious

We'll know more when he gets his replacement card from EVGA.


----------



## Hequaqua

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Xeno1*
> 
> I have never had Power issue. I have max wattage set to 300 watts. 75 on the PCIE 75 on my 6 pin and 150 on my 8 pin.
> And my PSU only has 444 Total on the 12 v rails. And my Cpu OC at 3.9 at Max load uses nearly 150 watts.
> 
> I am nearly certain that my Issue is a below average- average GPU chip. And the I THINK idea that my card/chip will not allow more than 1.275 volts.
> 
> I think that maybe something on his card is no allowing the Wattage he thinks hes getting, and is being reported by software. There is something on that card, be it the power phases or some "wattage regulator" that is not allowing him get the wattage he is trying to force through those cables. I understand you can send more watts through 6 pins and 8 pins than what they are supposed to send. Something on the card is " not haveing it". Its saying I wont allow that, no matter what you have set your Bios to. Just a guess


Original bios I had all sorts of issues, according to GPU-Z. I have since eliminated them all*.

I am at 295w. 110+110(Pins)+75 pcie. TDP 260(100%) 295(113%). I think my PSU is 744w(62amp) on the 12v rail.



I still get a PWR perfcap in *Catzilla!! Just the one test. It bothers me, but I'm not going to touch it again. lol


----------



## Xeno1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Vellinious*
> 
> Right...and I get what you're saying, but. His was the ACX 2.0 card, just like mine, and mine will run the higher watts without a problem, just as the guy I helped last week on Facebook with the ACX 2.0 SC. I set his bios up with a 310 watt power limit just like mine has, and bam...power limit issue gone.
> 
> I do know that if I set my power limits in the bios to under 293 watts, I get a PWR perf cap. /shrug I just can't imagine a scenario where EVGA would put different parts on cards with the same pcb, coming off the same line, to restrict them further than another. It just wouldn't make good business sense.


Are you sure that you and him have the same PCB? One way to tell is can you both buy the same back plate? I read that the Best Buy card he has is based off an older PCB revision. I did read the threads that the guy you were talking with and disagreeing with posted. I can't confirm but I think that there has got to be a significant deference between your FTW and his Best buy card. Check out if you guys can use the same back plate. If not, its a different PCB. And that means different hardware "limiters" or whatever.


----------



## Vellinious

The way I understand it, is that the Best Buy card is ACX 2.0...just like my cards. It's going to be either the ACX 2.0 or the ACX 2.0+. Well, unless it's the reference SC model pcb. But I'm not sure how that'd work exactly..... In which case, he isn't going to get that card back from the RMA anyway.


----------



## Xeno1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Hequaqua*
> 
> Original bios I had all sorts of issues, according to GPU-Z. I have since eliminated them all*.
> 
> I am at 295w. 110+110(Pins)+75 pcie. TDP 260(100%) 295(113%). I think my PSU is 744w(62amp) on the 12v rail.
> 
> 
> 
> I still get a PWR perfcap in *Catzilla!! Just the one test. It bothers me, but I'm not going to touch it again. lol


Look, when they limit the 6 and 8 pins intakes on the cards they do it for a reason. How much sense does it make to have all these different cards with different 6 and 8 pin connectors and NOT have some hardware limits attached to that choice?

If the BIOS is the only thing limiting what the card will accept from different cables, why would they even make these cards with different pin configureations?


----------



## Vellinious

I just checked the EK site. The 3979 (Best Buy model) uses the same water block as the rest of the ACX 2.0 models. It's the same.


----------



## Xeno1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Vellinious*
> 
> The way I understand it, is that the Best Buy card is ACX 2.0...just like my cards. It's going to be either the ACX 2.0 or the ACX 2.0+. Well, unless it's the reference SC model pcb. But I'm not sure how that'd work exactly..... In which case, he isn't going to get that card back from the RMA anyway.


Also some links indicated that the Best Guy card was actually built on the ACX 1.0 revision PCB.


----------



## Xeno1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Vellinious*
> 
> I just checked the EK site. The 3979 (Best Buy model) uses the same water block as the rest of the ACX 2.0 models. It's the same.


What about back plate cooler? This is going ton the idea that just because a cooler or plate fits more than one card that both cards have the same exact hardware on the card. This is surely not always correct.


----------



## Hequaqua

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Xeno1*
> 
> Look, when they limit the 6 and 8 pins intakes on the cards they do it for a reason. How much sense does it make to have all these different cards with different 6 and 8 pin connectors and NOT have some hardware limits attached to that choice?
> 
> If the BIOS is the only thing limiting what the card will accept from different cables, why would they even make these cards with different pin configureations?


I'm not qualified to answer that....lol


----------



## jlhawn

1487mhz


1548mhz


----------



## Vellinious

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Xeno1*
> 
> What about back plate cooler?


Not sure...hold on, I'm downloading pcb pictures. lol They look exactly the same, except for the bios switch. I'll get them posted in a sec.


----------



## DeathAngel74




----------



## Xeno1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jlhawn*
> 
> 1487mhz
> 
> 
> 1548mhz


bad ass. Just out of curiosity when U bench do you disable everyting not needed in your OS? Like no AV no web pages open,etc?


----------



## Vellinious

The 2978 FTW PCB



The 3979 SC PCB


----------



## DeathAngel74

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Vellinious*
> 
> Not sure...hold on, I'm downloading pcb pictures. lol They look exactly the same, except for the bios switch. I'll get them posted in a sec.


Tried that...backplate cooler


----------



## Xeno1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DeathAngel74*


I will not bench with Heaven again. A few reasons- It takes longer than Valley. Also i can OC higher stable under Heaven than Valley or Firestrike. So for me, Valley is the fastest and hardest on the GPU.


----------



## Vellinious

I ran a google search on the best buy 970, and it's saying that the model number is 3979. If that's the case, they're identical pcbs.


----------



## jlhawn

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Xeno1*
> 
> bad ass. Just out of curiosity when U bench do you disable everyting not needed in your OS? Like no AV no web pages open,etc?


no I have 46 processes running in task manager including AV

1518mhz


----------



## Vellinious

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Xeno1*
> 
> I will not bench with Heaven again. A few reasons- It takes longer than Valley. Also i can OC higher stable under Heaven than Valley or Firestrike. So for me, Valley is the fastest and hardest on the GPU.


Yeah....but it sure is fun seeing Heaven run at 1630 / 2110 lol


----------



## Xeno1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Vellinious*
> 
> The 2978 FTW PCB
> 
> 
> 
> The 3979 SC PCB


LOL. Even if they look the same, can you visually tell what each cap or whatever electrical dodats are set to? ANd they dont look the same


----------



## DeathAngel74

Vellinious, can you adjust the voltage table for me? max is set at 1.212 @ clk 65.

test2.zip 136k .zip file

Could you please go through the rest and set it up for 1.212? but leave CLK 65?


----------



## Vellinious

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Xeno1*
> 
> LOL. Even if they look the same, can you visually tell what each cap or whatever electrical dodats are set to? ANd they dont look the same


What's different on those PCBs? They look identical..they use the same water block. That's the ACX PCB....


----------



## DeathAngel74

I just pulled off that heaven run with no perfcap, with the bios posted above


----------



## Xeno1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Vellinious*
> 
> Yeah....but it sure is fun seeing Heaven run at 1630 / 2110 lol


takes TOO LONG LOL they need a real bad ass 30 second test IMO


----------



## Xeno1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Vellinious*
> 
> What's different on those PCBs? They look identical..they use the same water block. That's the ACX PCB....


the 4 square chips to the left of the GPU and Caps to the lefft of the Gpu. Chips to tghe right of the Gpu and south of the Gpu are not the same either


----------



## Vellinious

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DeathAngel74*
> 
> Vellinious, can you adjust the voltage table for me? max is set at 1.212 @ clk 65.
> 
> test2.zip 136k .zip file
> 
> Could you please go through the rest and it up for 1.212? but leave CLK 65?


I smoothed it out....but it's hard to tell how it's going to react. I've never done this table with the voltages this low.

I thought you were sending this back to EVGA? lol

test2.zip 136k .zip file


----------



## Vellinious

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Xeno1*
> 
> takes TOO LONG LOL they need a real bad ass 30 second test IMO


lol, I could get behind that.


----------



## DeathAngel74

cross ship rma. they are sending the new card first....


----------



## Xeno1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Vellinious*
> 
> I smoothed it out....but it's hard to tell how it's going to react. I've never done this table with the voltages this low.
> 
> I thought you were sending this back to EVGA? lol
> 
> test2.zip 136k .zip file


Hello EVGA, I would like a replacement on Frankenstein.
Dude is getting great scores. He has a decent ASIC. He is casting his luck on the Silicon Lottery again I am guessing. And he might end up with a lower ASIC card. As i have mentioned, I am really seeing ASIC = Max stable GPU Freq. I think power issues are nearly a non factor at the higher end of OC.


----------



## Vellinious

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Xeno1*
> 
> the 4 square chips to the left of the GPU and Caps to the lefft of the Gpu. Chips to tghe right of the Gpu and south of the Gpu are not the same either


Ok...I see the 4 square chips, but....the caps all look the same to me.

EDIT: Question is...what do those do?
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DeathAngel74*
> 
> cross ship rma. they are sending the new card first....


Are they sending you a 3979 back? Or the 2975?


----------



## Vellinious

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Xeno1*
> 
> Hello EVGA, I would like a replacement on Frankenstein.
> Dude is getting great scores. He has a decent ASIC. He is casting his luck on the Silicon Lottery again I am guessing. And he might end up with a lower ASIC card. As i have mentioned, I am really seeing ASIC = Max stable GPU Freq. I think power issues are nearly a non factor at the higher end of OC.


Except his card is still hitting a power limit perf cap at like 1500mhz and with less than 1.25v.....


----------



## DeathAngel74

http://www.3dmark.com/3dm/9182722?

So whats up with this... almost 14000 again, but then you see this....


----------



## Vellinious

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DeathAngel74*
> 
> http://www.3dmark.com/3dm/9182722?
> 
> So whats up... almost 14000 again


Is that with that bios you just linked here? Was it hitting a perf cap at 1.212v? What clocks were you running?


----------



## DeathAngel74

1506.5/8001 1.212v 310W. but heaven passed 1080p 8xAA ultra, extreme tess. passed.....this is the bios that i asked you to take a look at.


----------



## Vellinious

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DeathAngel74*
> 
> http://www.3dmark.com/3dm/9182722?
> 
> So whats up with this... almost 14000 again, but then you see this....


Well, ok...that's definitely hitting a perf cap at 1.212v......doesn't look like the core throttled much at all though. Looks like the votlage may have dropped a little though, during the PWR perf cap.


----------



## DeathAngel74

yeah 1506/1493/1506/1480/1506.....
i limited the throttling the best i could...


----------



## Vellinious

I just can't see any reason at all that you should be hitting a perf cap at those voltages and power limit settings. 1.212v is base for those cards.....they'll use 1.256v in boost mode. I.....I dunno. There's something wrong there.

The stock bios has more aggressive voltage settings than that.

Are they sending back the exact same model #? The 3979?


----------



## DeathAngel74

gonna flash the bios you edited....let's see what it shows....


----------



## Hequaqua

Table Six(TDP) of your Power table shows 200w(100%)- 310(155%).



That is only giving you 226w even at 113%. Right?

Change the 200w to like 250 and see if that doesn't help.

EDIT: Here is mine at 295w:


----------



## DeathAngel74

@Vellinious, yes
@Hequaqua, will try


----------



## Vellinious

If he moves the power limit slider all the way up, it should set it to 310..which is the max setting in the bios. 200 would be the 100% setting. If you're putting the slider at max, the 100% setting shouldn't matter.


----------



## DeathAngel74

i think what he means is i only need 114% to technically get under the power limit......if the card was operating properly


----------



## Xeno1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Vellinious*
> 
> Ok...I see the 4 square chips, but....the caps all look the same to me.
> 
> EDIT: Question is...what do those do?
> Are they sending you a 3979 back? Or the 2975?


i was directing you to the chips near the caps.


----------



## Xeno1

Chips to tghe right of the Gpu and south of the Gpu are not the same either


----------



## Hequaqua

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Vellinious*
> 
> If he moves the power limit slider all the way up, it should set it to 310..which is the max setting in the bios. 200 would be the 100% setting. If you're putting the slider at max, the 100% setting shouldn't matter.


You are correct. It's getting late....it feels like its been 4:20 all day here. lmao









EDIT: I just don't see how that card can pull much more than 225w. 75(slot)+150(2*75)( 6-pin)=225w I think that might be an issue. Again it is late. Just trying to help.....lol


----------



## DeathAngel74

https://www.evga.com/Products/Product.aspx?pn=100-BP-0972-B9
the 3979-kb uses the same backplates as the 297x-kr cards


----------



## Xeno1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DeathAngel74*
> 
> https://www.evga.com/Products/Product.aspx?pn=100-BP-0972-B9
> the 3979-kb uses the same backplates as the 297x-kr cards


YOu have great
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DeathAngel74*
> 
> https://www.evga.com/Products/Product.aspx?pn=100-BP-0972-B9
> the 3979-kb uses the same backplates as the 297x-kr cards


noted. do they have exact same hardware excluding the Vram and Memory? I would guess not. And considering you are getting great scores? What is the reason for RMA?


----------



## Vellinious

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Xeno1*
> 
> Chips to tghe right of the Gpu and south of the Gpu are not the same either


I'm reading that the SC has a different VRM controller than the SSC and the FTW. But, that's just voltage...which seems odd as they all have about he same restrictions there.

The power delivery goes through the shunts....which *should* be the same, but....now I'm not so sure.

It almost has to be though, because I just checked, and the guy I helped out on facebook about a month ago was an SC model ACX card, and the power limit settings I set up in the bios (310 watts) cleared up his power limit issues. He wasn't pushing a whole lot of clock though...and didn't change the voltage settings at all. But it was running at 1.25v with KBoost enabled in PCX.


----------



## jlhawn

are any of you running driver 358.87 that came out the other day? my benchmark scores went up using it.


----------



## Xeno1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Vellinious*
> 
> Except his card is still hitting a power limit perf cap at like 1500mhz and with less than 1.25v.....


Seems odd. But he wont get an explaination from EVGA. They wont help him with his new card. I would be happy with his scores on my NON-MALFUNCTIONING card


----------



## Hequaqua

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jlhawn*
> 
> are any of you running driver 358.87 that came out the other day? my benchmark scores went up using it.


Here ya go. I have a running list of the ones I've done:
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Hequaqua*
> 
> My running list of Valley and Firestrike Driver Benchmarks Updated
> 
> This update reflects the newest driver set. 358.87
> 
> Firestrike Benchmarks
> 
> GPU-Z(4 runs):
> 
> 
> Valley Benchmarks
> 
> GPU-Z(4 runs):


----------



## Vellinious

Just going back over the bios files I've edited for people in facebook groups. A couple of 970SC, a 970SSC, a few 970 FTWs, a couple of Galax 970s...ew. A 980 STRIX, a 980 Classy, a 980ti Classy..both on air...ew. And a couple of G1s.

The only card I haven't been able to work around the power limit problem on is Death's card.....I don't get it.


----------



## Hequaqua

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Vellinious*
> 
> Just going back over the bios files I've edited for people in facebook groups. A couple of 970SC, a 970SSC, a few 970 FTWs, a couple of Galax 970s...ew. A 980 STRIX, a 980 Classy, a 980ti Classy..both on air...ew. And a couple of G1s.
> 
> The only card I haven't been able to work around the power limit problem on is Death's card.....I don't get it.


Perhaps there is some type of issue that is preventing it from running properly. If he had a Bridge, he could sli them real quick before sending them back.....


----------



## Xeno1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Vellinious*
> 
> I'm reading that the SC has a different VRM controller than the SSC and the FTW. But, that's just voltage...which seems odd as they all have about he same restrictions there.
> 
> The power delivery goes through the shunts....which *should* be the same, but....now I'm not so sure.
> 
> It almost has to be though, because I just checked, and the guy I helped out on facebook about a month ago was an SC model ACX card, and the power limit settings I set up in the bios (310 watts) cleared up his power limit issues. He wasn't pushing a whole lot of clock though...and didn't change the voltage settings at all. But it was running at 1.25v with KBoost enabled in PCX.


Well Toms Hardware did a micro-second review of the 970, as far as wattage, voltage, and temps where focused. This was an offical Toms review, not some noobs like me. At max load these cards draw WAY MORE than 300 watts in THE MICROSECONDS SCALE. . Its the Maxwell architecture that allows for these fluctuations. Lets just see what he gets with the new card. Might be that EVGA sends him a "Golden Sample" just because EVGA Jake is monitoring this thread.


----------



## Vellinious

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Xeno1*
> 
> Seems odd. But he wont get an explaination from EVGA. They wont help him with his new card. I would be happy with his scores on my NON-MALFUNCTIONING card


His scores are pretty good, yeah. But the power limit issue is annoying as hell. If the core wasn't dropping clocks, it'd be worlds better, because then he could add more core clock. lol He's running near 14k graphics score with a core clock that drops constantly...he'd have a top 10 single GPU score if it'd run 1550+ all the time without PWR throttling.

I dunno....I'd be sending it back too. If the bios mod I did on mine hadn't worked, they'd have been traded up for 980s.


----------



## Vellinious

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Xeno1*
> 
> Well Toms Hardware did a micro-second review of the 970, as far as wattage, voltage, and temps where focused. This was an offical Toms review, not some noobs like me. At max load these cards draw WAY MORE than 300 watts in THE MICROSECONDS SCALE. . Its the Maxwell architecture that allows for these fluctuations. Lets just see what he gets with the new card. Might be that EVGA sends him a "Golden Sample" just because EVGA Jake is monitoring this thread.


Hmmm...if they're drawing that much power though, why would NVIDIA gimp them all so hard with lowered power limits? Were they that desperate to get a "low power" GPU out there? Not like AMD was any kind of competition in that segment of the market.... /boggle


----------



## DeathAngel74

I still have my sli bridge from my 960 sli days.


----------



## Vellinious

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Hequaqua*
> 
> Perhaps there is some type of issue that is preventing it from running properly. If he had a Bridge, he could sli them real quick before sending them back.....


lol, that'd be fun....a day of SLI benchmark runs. = )


----------



## DeathAngel74

I'm glad an EVGA rep is monitoring this thread. Maybe not every 3979-kb is "bad" , but something is up with mine though.


----------



## Xeno1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Vellinious*
> 
> I'm reading that the SC has a different VRM controller than the SSC and the FTW. But, that's just voltage...which seems odd as they all have about he same restrictions there.
> 
> The power delivery goes through the shunts....which *should* be the same, but....now I'm not so sure.
> 
> It almost has to be though, because I just checked, and the guy I helped out on facebook about a month ago was an SC model ACX card, and the power limit settings I set up in the bios (310 watts) cleared up his power limit issues. He wasn't pushing a whole lot of clock though...and didn't change the voltage settings at all. But it was running at 1.25v with KBoost enabled in PCX.


Is that the only differnec
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DeathAngel74*
> 
> I'm glad an EVGA rep is monitoring this thread. Maybe not every 3979-kb is "bad" , but something is up with mine though.


Oh he is? I guess he is in a different time space than me. He wont reply


----------



## Hequaqua

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DeathAngel74*
> 
> I'm glad an EVGA rep is monitoring this thread. Maybe not every 3979-kb is "bad" , but something is up with mine though.


Its the devil.......serial number 666-66-6-666pur. lmao


----------



## DeathAngel74

IDK if he really is, i was just commenting about your previous post


----------



## Xeno1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Vellinious*
> 
> Hmmm...if they're drawing that much power though, why would NVIDIA gimp them all so hard with lowered power limits? Were they that desperate to get a "low power" GPU out there? Not like AMD was any kind of competition in that segment of the market.... /boggle


No they didnt gimp them.Maxwell will do the things we find annoying- throttle. Its not a problem when u have a PSU/card/Bios that can deal with it.


----------



## Vellinious

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Xeno1*
> 
> Is that the only differnec
> Oh he is? I guess he is in a different time space than me. He wont reply


The only difference in what? The bios? Yeah, I gave Death a custom bios file to try with the exact same settings as I gave that guy, except with lower voltages, and he was still hitting the PWR perf cap.

I just hope the replacement card doesn't have the same issue....or I'd be asking EVGA for an FTW or FTW+...STAT.


----------



## Vellinious

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Xeno1*
> 
> No they didnt gimp them.Maxwell will do the things we find annoying- throttle. Its not a problem when u have a PSU/card/Bios that can deal with it.


They set power limits extremely low and did it on purpose....I'd call that gimping them. Especially when you consider how well they run when we "unlock" them.

If Intel took a 4790k and gimped it with lower TDP than it could use, and sent them out....people would be giving birth to bovines all over the place....


----------



## DeathAngel74

if the replacement has issues, i'll be asking for a different card.....


----------



## DeathAngel74

even blaze2210 who has the same card as me has been trying to help me. my card has issues, his dont. we've swapped back and forth bios files. they work fine on his card, but not mine.


----------



## Vellinious

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DeathAngel74*
> 
> even blaze2210 who has the same card as me has been trying to help me. my card has issues, his dont. we've swapped back bios files. they work fine on his card.


Yeah...if he has the exact same card, and he's not having issues....that's definitely something wrong with the card.


----------



## DeathAngel74

he actually along with me found a way to get rid of the perfcap on his card, or he already did, i dont remember.


----------



## ValValdesky

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DeathAngel74*
> 
> http://www.3dmark.com/3dm/9182722?
> 
> So whats up with this... almost 14000 again, but then you see this....


Edited my bios values with yours on my G1 Gaming and did a Valley Extreme HD run, thought I can only hit 3905 memory.
This is just the bios though I don't know if you are using anything else and I only have Valley installed to compare.




Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!



Date , GPU Core Clock [MHz] , GPU Memory Clock [MHz] , GPU Temperature [°C] , Fan Speed (%) [%] , Fan Speed (RPM) [RPM] , Memory Used [MB] , GPU Load [%] , Memory Controller Load [%] , Video Engine Load [%] , Bus Interface Load [%] , Power Consumption [% TDP] , PerfCap Reason [] , VDDC [V] ,
2015-11-06 23:55:03 , 135.0 , 324.0 , 31.0 , 34 , 1658 , 239 , 4 , 5 , 0 , 0 , 9.2 , 16 , 0.8560 ,
2015-11-06 23:55:04 , 135.0 , 324.0 , 31.0 , 34 , 1655 , 237 , 2 , 4 , 0 , 0 , 9.0 , 16 , 0.8560 ,
2015-11-06 23:55:05 , 135.0 , 324.0 , 31.0 , 34 , 1658 , 222 , 7 , 8 , 0 , 0 , 8.9 , 16 , 0.8560 ,
2015-11-06 23:55:06 , 135.0 , 324.0 , 31.0 , 34 , 1655 , 222 , 10 , 10 , 0 , 0 , 9.0 , 16 , 0.8560 ,
2015-11-06 23:55:07 , 135.0 , 324.0 , 31.0 , 34 , 1656 , 222 , 4 , 7 , 0 , 0 , 8.8 , 16 , 0.8560 ,
2015-11-06 23:55:08 , 135.0 , 324.0 , 31.0 , 34 , 1657 , 222 , 7 , 7 , 0 , 0 , 9.2 , 16 , 0.8560 ,
2015-11-06 23:55:09 , 135.0 , 324.0 , 31.0 , 34 , 1657 , 222 , 0 , 3 , 0 , 0 , 8.4 , 16 , 0.8560 ,
2015-11-06 23:55:10 , 135.0 , 324.0 , 31.0 , 34 , 1655 , 222 , 5 , 6 , 0 , 0 , 8.7 , 16 , 0.8560 ,
2015-11-06 23:55:11 , 135.0 , 324.0 , 31.0 , 34 , 1657 , 222 , 0 , 3 , 0 , 0 , 8.5 , 16 , 0.8560 ,
2015-11-06 23:55:12 , 135.0 , 324.0 , 31.0 , 34 , 1660 , 222 , 16 , 14 , 0 , 0 , 9.6 , 16 , 0.8560 ,
2015-11-06 23:55:13 , 135.0 , 324.0 , 31.0 , 34 , 1657 , 222 , 23 , 19 , 0 , 0 , 10.2 , 16 , 0.8560 ,
2015-11-06 23:55:14 , 135.0 , 324.0 , 31.0 , 34 , 1658 , 222 , 0 , 3 , 0 , 0 , 8.5 , 16 , 0.8560 ,
2015-11-06 23:55:15 , 135.0 , 324.0 , 31.0 , 34 , 1658 , 222 , 0 , 3 , 0 , 0 , 8.4 , 16 , 0.8560 ,
2015-11-06 23:55:16 , 135.0 , 324.0 , 31.0 , 34 , 1659 , 222 , 0 , 3 , 0 , 0 , 8.4 , 16 , 0.8560 ,
2015-11-06 23:55:17 , 135.0 , 324.0 , 31.0 , 34 , 1659 , 222 , 1 , 4 , 0 , 0 , 8.4 , 16 , 0.8560 ,
2015-11-06 23:55:18 , 135.0 , 324.0 , 31.0 , 34 , 1655 , 222 , 23 , 18 , 0 , 0 , 10.1 , 16 , 0.8560 ,
2015-11-06 23:55:19 , 135.0 , 324.0 , 31.0 , 34 , 1655 , 222 , 0 , 3 , 0 , 0 , 8.4 , 16 , 0.8560 ,
2015-11-06 23:55:20 , 135.0 , 324.0 , 31.0 , 34 , 1655 , 222 , 0 , 3 , 0 , 0 , 8.5 , 16 , 0.8560 ,
2015-11-06 23:55:21 , 135.0 , 324.0 , 31.0 , 34 , 1656 , 227 , 3 , 5 , 0 , 0 , 9.3 , 16 , 0.8560 ,
2015-11-06 23:55:22 , 135.0 , 324.0 , 31.0 , 34 , 1654 , 227 , 3 , 5 , 0 , 0 , 8.5 , 16 , 0.8560 ,
2015-11-06 23:55:23 , 135.0 , 324.0 , 31.0 , 34 , 1656 , 228 , 4 , 6 , 0 , 0 , 8.9 , 16 , 0.8560 ,
2015-11-06 23:55:24 , 135.0 , 324.0 , 31.0 , 34 , 1656 , 224 , 1 , 4 , 0 , 0 , 8.8 , 16 , 0.8560 ,
2015-11-06 23:55:25 , 135.0 , 324.0 , 31.0 , 34 , 1655 , 224 , 0 , 4 , 0 , 0 , 9.0 , 16 , 0.8560 ,
2015-11-06 23:55:26 , 135.0 , 324.0 , 31.0 , 34 , 1657 , 224 , 2 , 4 , 0 , 0 , 8.8 , 16 , 0.8560 ,
2015-11-06 23:55:27 , 135.0 , 324.0 , 31.0 , 34 , 1656 , 224 , 0 , 3 , 0 , 0 , 8.8 , 16 , 0.8560 ,
2015-11-06 23:55:28 , 135.0 , 324.0 , 31.0 , 34 , 1655 , 224 , 1 , 4 , 0 , 0 , 8.9 , 16 , 0.8560 ,
2015-11-06 23:55:29 , 135.0 , 324.0 , 31.0 , 34 , 1657 , 226 , 0 , 4 , 0 , 0 , 9.0 , 16 , 0.8560 ,
2015-11-06 23:55:30 , 135.0 , 324.0 , 31.0 , 34 , 1657 , 226 , 0 , 4 , 0 , 0 , 8.9 , 16 , 0.8560 ,
2015-11-06 23:55:31 , 135.0 , 324.0 , 31.0 , 34 , 1657 , 226 , 2 , 4 , 0 , 0 , 9.3 , 16 , 0.8560 ,
2015-11-06 23:55:32 , 135.0 , 324.0 , 31.0 , 34 , 1653 , 226 , 1 , 4 , 0 , 0 , 9.0 , 16 , 0.8560 ,
2015-11-06 23:55:33 , 135.0 , 324.0 , 31.0 , 34 , 1656 , 224 , 0 , 4 , 0 , 0 , 8.9 , 16 , 0.8560 ,
2015-11-06 23:55:34 , 135.0 , 324.0 , 30.0 , 34 , 1657 , 224 , 3 , 5 , 0 , 0 , 9.0 , 16 , 0.8560 ,
2015-11-06 23:55:35 , 135.0 , 324.0 , 31.0 , 34 , 1656 , 224 , 1 , 4 , 0 , 0 , 8.9 , 16 , 0.8560 ,
2015-11-06 23:55:36 , 135.0 , 324.0 , 31.0 , 34 , 1656 , 226 , 5 , 5 , 0 , 0 , 9.2 , 16 , 0.8560 ,
2015-11-06 23:55:37 , 135.0 , 324.0 , 31.0 , 34 , 1655 , 226 , 3 , 5 , 0 , 0 , 9.2 , 16 , 0.8560 ,
2015-11-06 23:55:38 , 135.0 , 324.0 , 30.0 , 34 , 1656 , 226 , 4 , 5 , 0 , 0 , 9.1 , 16 , 0.8560 ,
2015-11-06 23:55:40 , 135.0 , 324.0 , 31.0 , 34 , 1655 , 275 , 14 , 8 , 0 , 4 , 9.0 , 16 , 0.8560 ,
2015-11-06 23:55:40 , 1506.1 , 3903.4 , 33.0 , 34 , 1648 , 294 , 0 , 0 , 0 , 0 , 33.9 , 16 , 1.2060 ,
2015-11-06 23:55:41 , 1506.1 , 3903.4 , 33.0 , 34 , 1643 , 313 , 0 , 0 , 0 , 0 , 33.5 , 16 , 1.2060 ,
2015-11-06 23:55:42 , 1506.1 , 3903.4 , 33.0 , 34 , 1641 , 324 , 0 , 0 , 0 , 0 , 33.6 , 16 , 1.2060 ,
2015-11-06 23:55:43 , 1215.0 , 3004.7 , 32.0 , 34 , 1641 , 344 , 0 , 0 , 0 , 0 , 25.1 , 16 , 1.0060 ,
2015-11-06 23:55:44 , 1215.0 , 3004.7 , 32.0 , 34 , 1642 , 349 , 0 , 0 , 0 , 0 , 25.1 , 16 , 1.0060 ,
2015-11-06 23:55:45 , 1215.0 , 3004.7 , 32.0 , 34 , 1642 , 364 , 1 , 0 , 0 , 0 , 25.1 , 16 , 1.0060 ,
2015-11-06 23:55:46 , 721.4 , 810.0 , 32.0 , 34 , 1650 , 385 , 4 , 6 , 0 , 0 , 12.4 , 16 , 0.8560 ,
2015-11-06 23:55:47 , 721.4 , 810.0 , 31.0 , 34 , 1654 , 385 , 0 , 1 , 0 , 0 , 12.0 , 16 , 0.8560 ,
2015-11-06 23:55:48 , 324.0 , 324.0 , 31.0 , 34 , 1656 , 385 , 0 , 4 , 0 , 0 , 9.1 , 16 , 0.8560 ,
2015-11-06 23:55:49 , 324.0 , 324.0 , 31.0 , 34 , 1657 , 655 , 28 , 17 , 0 , 0 , 10.6 , 16 , 0.8560 ,
2015-11-06 23:55:50 , 324.0 , 324.0 , 31.0 , 34 , 1655 , 974 , 15 , 14 , 0 , 0 , 13.6 , 16 , 0.8560 ,
2015-11-06 23:55:51 , 1506.1 , 3903.4 , 33.0 , 34 , 1650 , 1153 , 12 , 9 , 0 , 0 , 34.5 , 0 , 1.2060 ,
2015-11-06 23:55:52 , 1506.1 , 3903.4 , 35.0 , 34 , 1645 , 1213 , 11 , 8 , 0 , 0 , 41.8 , 0 , 1.2060 ,
2015-11-06 23:55:53 , 1506.1 , 3903.4 , 39.0 , 34 , 1637 , 1227 , 97 , 68 , 0 , 0 , 79.2 , 0 , 1.2060 ,
2015-11-06 23:55:54 , 1506.1 , 3903.4 , 42.0 , 37 , 1630 , 1224 , 98 , 71 , 0 , 0 , 82.0 , 0 , 1.2060 ,
2015-11-06 23:55:55 , 1506.1 , 3903.4 , 42.0 , 39 , 1630 , 1225 , 98 , 71 , 0 , 1 , 82.5 , 0 , 1.2060 ,
2015-11-06 23:55:56 , 1506.1 , 3903.4 , 43.0 , 40 , 1629 , 1225 , 98 , 71 , 0 , 0 , 83.0 , 0 , 1.2060 ,
2015-11-06 23:55:57 , 1506.1 , 3903.4 , 44.0 , 41 , 1629 , 1161 , 98 , 72 , 0 , 0 , 83.2 , 0 , 1.2060 ,
2015-11-06 23:55:58 , 1506.1 , 3903.4 , 44.0 , 42 , 1628 , 1078 , 98 , 72 , 0 , 0 , 83.4 , 0 , 1.2060 ,
2015-11-06 23:55:59 , 1506.1 , 3903.4 , 45.0 , 43 , 1630 , 1078 , 98 , 71 , 0 , 0 , 83.1 , 0 , 1.2060 ,
2015-11-06 23:56:00 , 1506.1 , 3903.4 , 45.0 , 43 , 1629 , 1078 , 96 , 69 , 0 , 0 , 83.0 , 0 , 1.2060 ,
2015-11-06 23:56:01 , 1506.1 , 3903.4 , 43.0 , 43 , 1628 , 1097 , 95 , 68 , 0 , 0 , 57.8 , 0 , 1.2060 ,
2015-11-06 23:56:02 , 1506.1 , 3903.4 , 43.0 , 44 , 1631 , 1129 , 61 , 39 , 0 , 0 , 66.0 , 0 , 1.2060 ,
2015-11-06 23:56:03 , 1506.1 , 3903.4 , 44.0 , 44 , 1632 , 1098 , 65 , 45 , 0 , 0 , 66.1 , 0 , 1.2060 ,
2015-11-06 23:56:04 , 1506.1 , 3903.4 , 43.0 , 44 , 1632 , 1105 , 59 , 42 , 0 , 1 , 60.7 , 0 , 1.2060 ,
2015-11-06 23:56:05 , 1506.1 , 3903.4 , 46.0 , 44 , 1632 , 1126 , 98 , 72 , 0 , 0 , 83.0 , 0 , 1.2060 ,
2015-11-06 23:56:06 , 1506.1 , 3903.4 , 47.0 , 44 , 1632 , 1104 , 98 , 73 , 0 , 0 , 83.7 , 0 , 1.2060 ,
2015-11-06 23:56:07 , 1506.1 , 3903.4 , 47.0 , 45 , 1631 , 1093 , 98 , 72 , 0 , 0 , 84.1 , 0 , 1.2060 ,
2015-11-06 23:56:08 , 1506.1 , 3903.4 , 48.0 , 46 , 1632 , 1092 , 98 , 73 , 0 , 0 , 83.7 , 0 , 1.2060 ,
2015-11-06 23:56:09 , 1506.1 , 3903.4 , 48.0 , 46 , 1630 , 1092 , 98 , 73 , 0 , 0 , 83.3 , 0 , 1.2060 ,
2015-11-06 23:56:10 , 1506.1 , 3903.4 , 49.0 , 47 , 1628 , 1094 , 98 , 73 , 0 , 0 , 84.4 , 0 , 1.2060 ,
2015-11-06 23:56:11 , 1506.1 , 3903.4 , 49.0 , 47 , 1629 , 1091 , 98 , 71 , 0 , 1 , 84.6 , 0 , 1.2060 ,
2015-11-06 23:56:12 , 1506.1 , 3903.4 , 50.0 , 48 , 1628 , 1091 , 98 , 71 , 0 , 0 , 84.4 , 0 , 1.2060 ,
2015-11-06 23:56:13 , 1506.1 , 3903.4 , 50.0 , 48 , 1628 , 1090 , 97 , 69 , 0 , 0 , 84.3 , 0 , 1.2060 ,
2015-11-06 23:56:14 , 1506.1 , 3903.4 , 50.0 , 48 , 1628 , 1091 , 98 , 71 , 0 , 1 , 84.7 , 0 , 1.2060 ,
2015-11-06 23:56:15 , 1506.1 , 3903.4 , 48.0 , 49 , 1632 , 1127 , 54 , 32 , 0 , 0 , 63.5 , 0 , 1.2060 ,
2015-11-06 23:56:16 , 1506.1 , 3903.4 , 48.0 , 49 , 1632 , 1101 , 64 , 43 , 0 , 0 , 66.1 , 0 , 1.2060 ,
2015-11-06 23:56:17 , 1506.1 , 3903.4 , 48.0 , 49 , 1632 , 1083 , 66 , 48 , 0 , 0 , 68.5 , 0 , 1.2060 ,
2015-11-06 23:56:18 , 1506.1 , 3903.4 , 49.0 , 49 , 1631 , 1084 , 75 , 54 , 0 , 0 , 73.9 , 0 , 1.2060 ,
2015-11-06 23:56:19 , 1506.1 , 3903.4 , 50.0 , 49 , 1630 , 1085 , 83 , 59 , 0 , 1 , 76.6 , 0 , 1.2060 ,
2015-11-06 23:56:20 , 1506.1 , 3903.4 , 50.0 , 49 , 1631 , 1085 , 83 , 59 , 0 , 1 , 77.1 , 0 , 1.2060 ,
2015-11-06 23:56:21 , 1506.1 , 3903.4 , 50.0 , 49 , 1634 , 1087 , 81 , 57 , 0 , 1 , 77.4 , 0 , 1.2060 ,
2015-11-06 23:56:22 , 1506.1 , 3903.4 , 51.0 , 49 , 1631 , 1088 , 80 , 57 , 0 , 1 , 76.4 , 0 , 1.2060 ,
2015-11-06 23:56:23 , 1506.1 , 3903.4 , 51.0 , 49 , 1630 , 1088 , 78 , 56 , 0 , 1 , 75.5 , 0 , 1.2060 ,
2015-11-06 23:56:24 , 1506.1 , 3903.4 , 50.0 , 49 , 1633 , 1106 , 51 , 35 , 0 , 1 , 61.2 , 0 , 1.2060 ,
2015-11-06 23:56:25 , 1506.1 , 3903.4 , 52.0 , 49 , 1628 , 1125 , 98 , 74 , 0 , 0 , 84.3 , 0 , 1.2060 ,
2015-11-06 23:56:26 , 1506.1 , 3903.4 , 52.0 , 50 , 1628 , 1106 , 98 , 73 , 0 , 1 , 84.9 , 0 , 1.2060 ,
2015-11-06 23:56:27 , 1506.1 , 3903.4 , 53.0 , 51 , 1628 , 1092 , 93 , 68 , 0 , 1 , 82.8 , 0 , 1.2060 ,
2015-11-06 23:56:28 , 1506.1 , 3903.4 , 53.0 , 51 , 1631 , 1097 , 92 , 67 , 0 , 1 , 83.8 , 0 , 1.2060 ,
2015-11-06 23:56:29 , 1506.1 , 3903.4 , 53.0 , 51 , 1633 , 1102 , 94 , 69 , 0 , 1 , 83.6 , 0 , 1.2060 ,
2015-11-06 23:56:30 , 1506.1 , 3903.4 , 54.0 , 52 , 1636 , 1095 , 93 , 67 , 0 , 0 , 84.2 , 0 , 1.2060 ,
2015-11-06 23:56:31 , 1506.1 , 3903.4 , 54.0 , 52 , 1641 , 1095 , 91 , 66 , 0 , 0 , 83.5 , 0 , 1.2060 ,
2015-11-06 23:56:32 , 1506.1 , 3903.4 , 53.0 , 52 , 1648 , 1096 , 84 , 60 , 0 , 0 , 79.6 , 0 , 1.2060 ,
2015-11-06 23:56:33 , 1506.1 , 3903.4 , 53.0 , 52 , 1658 , 1097 , 77 , 53 , 0 , 0 , 75.6 , 0 , 1.2060 ,
2015-11-06 23:56:34 , 1506.1 , 3903.4 , 53.0 , 52 , 1665 , 1099 , 72 , 47 , 0 , 0 , 72.9 , 0 , 1.2060 ,
2015-11-06 23:56:35 , 1506.1 , 3903.4 , 53.0 , 52 , 1671 , 1101 , 68 , 45 , 0 , 0 , 71.2 , 0 , 1.2060 ,
2015-11-06 23:56:36 , 1506.1 , 3903.4 , 54.0 , 52 , 1673 , 1151 , 98 , 72 , 0 , 0 , 84.7 , 0 , 1.2060 ,
2015-11-06 23:56:37 , 1506.1 , 3903.4 , 55.0 , 53 , 1678 , 1139 , 98 , 74 , 0 , 0 , 86.7 , 0 , 1.2060 ,
2015-11-06 23:56:38 , 1506.1 , 3903.4 , 55.0 , 53 , 1678 , 1123 , 98 , 74 , 0 , 0 , 86.8 , 0 , 1.2060 ,
2015-11-06 23:56:39 , 1506.1 , 3903.4 , 56.0 , 54 , 1687 , 1111 , 98 , 74 , 0 , 0 , 86.3 , 0 , 1.2060 ,
2015-11-06 23:56:40 , 1506.1 , 3903.4 , 56.0 , 54 , 1695 , 1109 , 98 , 73 , 0 , 0 , 86.3 , 0 , 1.2060 ,
2015-11-06 23:56:41 , 1506.1 , 3903.4 , 56.0 , 54 , 1705 , 1110 , 98 , 73 , 0 , 0 , 86.8 , 0 , 1.2060 ,
2015-11-06 23:56:42 , 1506.1 , 3903.4 , 56.0 , 55 , 1716 , 1113 , 98 , 74 , 0 , 0 , 87.0 , 0 , 1.2060 ,
2015-11-06 23:56:43 , 1506.1 , 3903.4 , 57.0 , 55 , 1730 , 1111 , 98 , 75 , 0 , 0 , 87.3 , 0 , 1.2060 ,
2015-11-06 23:56:44 , 1506.1 , 3903.4 , 57.0 , 55 , 1739 , 1113 , 98 , 73 , 0 , 0 , 87.5 , 0 , 1.2060 ,
2015-11-06 23:56:45 , 1506.1 , 3903.4 , 54.0 , 56 , 1749 , 1134 , 50 , 35 , 0 , 1 , 59.7 , 0 , 1.2060 ,
2015-11-06 23:56:46 , 1506.1 , 3903.4 , 57.0 , 56 , 1761 , 1172 , 98 , 69 , 0 , 0 , 88.1 , 0 , 1.2060 ,
2015-11-06 23:56:47 , 1506.1 , 3903.4 , 58.0 , 56 , 1766 , 1143 , 98 , 71 , 0 , 0 , 87.1 , 0 , 1.2060 ,
2015-11-06 23:56:48 , 1506.1 , 3903.4 , 58.0 , 56 , 1771 , 1122 , 98 , 72 , 0 , 0 , 87.2 , 0 , 1.2060 ,
2015-11-06 23:56:49 , 1506.1 , 3903.4 , 58.0 , 56 , 1778 , 1124 , 98 , 72 , 0 , 0 , 86.9 , 0 , 1.2060 ,
2015-11-06 23:56:50 , 1506.1 , 3903.4 , 58.0 , 57 , 1781 , 1122 , 98 , 71 , 0 , 0 , 86.4 , 0 , 1.2060 ,
2015-11-06 23:56:51 , 1506.1 , 3903.4 , 58.0 , 57 , 1791 , 1123 , 98 , 73 , 0 , 0 , 85.0 , 0 , 1.2060 ,
2015-11-06 23:56:52 , 1506.1 , 3903.4 , 58.0 , 57 , 1798 , 1122 , 98 , 74 , 0 , 0 , 85.0 , 0 , 1.2060 ,
2015-11-06 23:56:53 , 1506.1 , 3903.4 , 58.0 , 57 , 1806 , 1122 , 98 , 73 , 0 , 0 , 84.8 , 0 , 1.2060 ,
2015-11-06 23:56:54 , 1506.1 , 3903.4 , 58.0 , 57 , 1809 , 1124 , 98 , 74 , 0 , 0 , 85.9 , 0 , 1.2060 ,
2015-11-06 23:56:55 , 1506.1 , 3903.4 , 55.0 , 57 , 1819 , 1153 , 50 , 34 , 0 , 0 , 62.6 , 0 , 1.2060 ,
2015-11-06 23:56:56 , 1506.1 , 3903.4 , 56.0 , 57 , 1827 , 1147 , 53 , 35 , 0 , 0 , 65.2 , 0 , 1.2060 ,
2015-11-06 23:56:57 , 1506.1 , 3903.4 , 54.0 , 57 , 1830 , 1133 , 6 , 4 , 0 , 0 , 45.6 , 0 , 1.2060 ,
2015-11-06 23:56:58 , 1506.1 , 3903.4 , 56.0 , 57 , 1830 , 1114 , 53 , 36 , 0 , 0 , 65.5 , 0 , 1.2060 ,
2015-11-06 23:56:59 , 1506.1 , 3903.4 , 55.0 , 57 , 1827 , 1153 , 54 , 37 , 0 , 0 , 66.5 , 0 , 1.2060 ,
2015-11-06 23:57:00 , 1506.1 , 3903.4 , 56.0 , 57 , 1826 , 1163 , 55 , 38 , 0 , 0 , 67.0 , 0 , 1.2060 ,
2015-11-06 23:57:01 , 1506.1 , 3903.4 , 56.0 , 57 , 1827 , 1173 , 56 , 38 , 0 , 0 , 66.9 , 0 , 1.2060 ,
2015-11-06 23:57:02 , 1506.1 , 3903.4 , 56.0 , 57 , 1825 , 1175 , 56 , 39 , 0 , 0 , 68.1 , 0 , 1.2060 ,
2015-11-06 23:57:03 , 1506.1 , 3903.4 , 56.0 , 57 , 1824 , 1177 , 59 , 41 , 0 , 0 , 66.3 , 0 , 1.2060 ,
2015-11-06 23:57:04 , 1506.1 , 3903.4 , 56.0 , 57 , 1828 , 1177 , 55 , 37 , 0 , 0 , 67.5 , 0 , 1.2060 ,
2015-11-06 23:57:05 , 1506.1 , 3903.4 , 56.0 , 57 , 1827 , 1195 , 60 , 38 , 0 , 0 , 69.0 , 0 , 1.2060 ,
2015-11-06 23:57:06 , 1506.1 , 3903.4 , 56.0 , 57 , 1828 , 1195 , 59 , 36 , 0 , 0 , 67.7 , 0 , 1.2060 ,
2015-11-06 23:57:07 , 1506.1 , 3903.4 , 56.0 , 57 , 1827 , 1189 , 56 , 32 , 0 , 0 , 65.7 , 0 , 1.2060 ,
2015-11-06 23:57:08 , 1506.1 , 3903.4 , 56.0 , 57 , 1827 , 1181 , 61 , 36 , 0 , 0 , 69.1 , 0 , 1.2060 ,
2015-11-06 23:57:09 , 1506.1 , 3903.4 , 57.0 , 57 , 1826 , 1173 , 70 , 45 , 0 , 0 , 73.0 , 0 , 1.2060 ,
2015-11-06 23:57:10 , 1506.1 , 3903.4 , 58.0 , 57 , 1827 , 1160 , 85 , 63 , 0 , 0 , 80.3 , 0 , 1.2060 ,
2015-11-06 23:57:11 , 1506.1 , 3903.4 , 58.0 , 57 , 1824 , 1152 , 94 , 71 , 0 , 0 , 84.0 , 0 , 1.2060 ,
2015-11-06 23:57:12 , 1506.1 , 3903.4 , 56.0 , 57 , 1828 , 1177 , 98 , 73 , 0 , 0 , 55.7 , 0 , 1.2060 ,
2015-11-06 23:57:13 , 1506.1 , 3903.4 , 59.0 , 57 , 1826 , 1223 , 98 , 75 , 0 , 0 , 85.7 , 0 , 1.2060 ,
2015-11-06 23:57:14 , 1506.1 , 3903.4 , 59.0 , 57 , 1823 , 1193 , 98 , 73 , 0 , 0 , 85.7 , 0 , 1.2060 ,
2015-11-06 23:57:15 , 1506.1 , 3903.4 , 59.0 , 58 , 1827 , 1167 , 98 , 75 , 0 , 0 , 85.0 , 0 , 1.2060 ,
2015-11-06 23:57:16 , 1506.1 , 3903.4 , 59.0 , 58 , 1833 , 1164 , 98 , 76 , 0 , 0 , 85.8 , 0 , 1.2060 ,
2015-11-06 23:57:17 , 1506.1 , 3903.4 , 60.0 , 58 , 1835 , 1159 , 98 , 74 , 0 , 0 , 86.3 , 0 , 1.2060 ,
2015-11-06 23:57:18 , 1506.1 , 3903.4 , 60.0 , 58 , 1843 , 1164 , 98 , 75 , 0 , 0 , 85.5 , 0 , 1.2060 ,
2015-11-06 23:57:19 , 1506.1 , 3903.4 , 60.0 , 59 , 1851 , 1161 , 98 , 75 , 0 , 0 , 85.1 , 0 , 1.2060 ,
2015-11-06 23:57:20 , 1506.1 , 3903.4 , 60.0 , 59 , 1860 , 1163 , 98 , 75 , 0 , 0 , 84.8 , 0 , 1.2060 ,
2015-11-06 23:57:21 , 1506.1 , 3903.4 , 60.0 , 59 , 1866 , 1161 , 98 , 75 , 0 , 0 , 83.5 , 0 , 1.2060 ,
2015-11-06 23:57:22 , 1506.1 , 3903.4 , 60.0 , 59 , 1875 , 1163 , 98 , 73 , 0 , 0 , 85.1 , 0 , 1.2060 ,
2015-11-06 23:57:23 , 1506.1 , 3903.4 , 60.0 , 59 , 1879 , 1166 , 98 , 74 , 0 , 0 , 84.2 , 0 , 1.2060 ,
2015-11-06 23:57:24 , 1506.1 , 3903.4 , 59.0 , 59 , 1882 , 1159 , 95 , 73 , 0 , 0 , 76.9 , 0 , 1.2060 ,
2015-11-06 23:57:25 , 1506.1 , 3903.4 , 60.0 , 59 , 1882 , 1166 , 98 , 76 , 0 , 0 , 84.8 , 0 , 1.2060 ,
2015-11-06 23:57:26 , 1506.1 , 3903.4 , 59.0 , 59 , 1892 , 1225 , 54 , 37 , 0 , 1 , 69.1 , 0 , 1.2060 ,
2015-11-06 23:57:27 , 1506.1 , 3903.4 , 61.0 , 59 , 1892 , 1229 , 98 , 68 , 0 , 0 , 86.7 , 0 , 1.2060 ,
2015-11-06 23:57:28 , 1506.1 , 3903.4 , 61.0 , 59 , 1892 , 1200 , 98 , 69 , 0 , 0 , 86.0 , 0 , 1.2060 ,
2015-11-06 23:57:29 , 1506.1 , 3903.4 , 61.0 , 60 , 1895 , 1181 , 98 , 69 , 0 , 0 , 86.2 , 0 , 1.2060 ,
2015-11-06 23:57:30 , 1506.1 , 3903.4 , 61.0 , 60 , 1903 , 1184 , 98 , 69 , 0 , 0 , 86.2 , 0 , 1.2060 ,
2015-11-06 23:57:31 , 1506.1 , 3903.4 , 62.0 , 60 , 1910 , 1182 , 98 , 69 , 0 , 0 , 86.7 , 0 , 1.2060 ,
2015-11-06 23:57:32 , 1506.1 , 3903.4 , 62.0 , 60 , 1912 , 1262 , 98 , 69 , 0 , 0 , 86.6 , 0 , 1.2060 ,
2015-11-06 23:57:33 , 1506.1 , 3903.4 , 62.0 , 61 , 1919 , 1265 , 98 , 70 , 0 , 0 , 86.6 , 0 , 1.2060 ,
2015-11-06 23:57:34 , 1506.1 , 3903.4 , 62.0 , 61 , 1924 , 1264 , 98 , 70 , 0 , 0 , 86.6 , 0 , 1.2060 ,
2015-11-06 23:57:35 , 1506.1 , 3903.4 , 61.0 , 61 , 1929 , 1284 , 98 , 68 , 0 , 0 , 69.3 , 0 , 1.2060 ,
2015-11-06 23:57:36 , 1506.1 , 3903.4 , 62.0 , 61 , 1933 , 1315 , 98 , 68 , 0 , 1 , 86.8 , 0 , 1.2060 ,
2015-11-06 23:57:37 , 1506.1 , 3903.4 , 62.0 , 61 , 1937 , 1284 , 98 , 68 , 0 , 0 , 88.1 , 0 , 1.2060 ,
2015-11-06 23:57:38 , 1506.1 , 3903.4 , 62.0 , 61 , 1942 , 1273 , 98 , 69 , 0 , 1 , 87.3 , 0 , 1.2060 ,
2015-11-06 23:57:39 , 1506.1 , 3903.4 , 62.0 , 61 , 1945 , 1271 , 98 , 68 , 0 , 1 , 87.3 , 0 , 1.2060 ,
2015-11-06 23:57:40 , 1506.1 , 3903.4 , 63.0 , 61 , 1948 , 1270 , 98 , 68 , 0 , 1 , 87.6 , 0 , 1.2060 ,
2015-11-06 23:57:41 , 1506.1 , 3903.4 , 63.0 , 62 , 1955 , 1334 , 98 , 67 , 0 , 1 , 87.3 , 0 , 1.2060 ,
2015-11-06 23:57:42 , 1506.1 , 3903.4 , 63.0 , 62 , 1956 , 1334 , 98 , 69 , 0 , 0 , 86.5 , 0 , 1.2060 ,
2015-11-06 23:57:43 , 1506.1 , 3903.4 , 63.0 , 62 , 1965 , 1334 , 98 , 69 , 0 , 1 , 86.5 , 0 , 1.2060 ,
2015-11-06 23:57:44 , 1506.1 , 3903.4 , 63.0 , 62 , 1968 , 1332 , 98 , 67 , 0 , 1 , 86.2 , 0 , 1.2060 ,
2015-11-06 23:57:45 , 1506.1 , 3903.4 , 63.0 , 62 , 1973 , 1330 , 98 , 69 , 0 , 1 , 86.6 , 0 , 1.2060 ,
2015-11-06 23:57:46 , 1506.1 , 3903.4 , 63.0 , 62 , 1980 , 1330 , 98 , 68 , 0 , 1 , 85.4 , 0 , 1.2060 ,
2015-11-06 23:57:47 , 1506.1 , 3903.4 , 63.0 , 62 , 1977 , 1332 , 98 , 67 , 0 , 1 , 86.3 , 0 , 1.2060 ,
2015-11-06 23:57:48 , 1506.1 , 3903.4 , 62.0 , 62 , 1981 , 1360 , 71 , 46 , 0 , 0 , 78.6 , 0 , 1.2060 ,
2015-11-06 23:57:49 , 1506.1 , 3903.4 , 63.0 , 62 , 1981 , 1343 , 98 , 68 , 0 , 1 , 87.2 , 0 , 1.2060 ,
2015-11-06 23:57:50 , 1506.1 , 3903.4 , 63.0 , 62 , 1985 , 1317 , 98 , 66 , 0 , 1 , 86.9 , 0 , 1.2060 ,
2015-11-06 23:57:51 , 1506.1 , 3903.4 , 63.0 , 62 , 1987 , 1319 , 98 , 66 , 0 , 1 , 85.9 , 0 , 1.2060 ,
2015-11-06 23:57:52 , 1506.1 , 3903.4 , 63.0 , 62 , 1988 , 1319 , 98 , 66 , 0 , 1 , 86.1 , 0 , 1.2060 ,
2015-11-06 23:57:53 , 1506.1 , 3903.4 , 63.0 , 62 , 1989 , 1320 , 98 , 67 , 0 , 1 , 86.3 , 0 , 1.2060 ,
2015-11-06 23:57:54 , 1506.1 , 3903.4 , 64.0 , 63 , 1992 , 1320 , 95 , 64 , 0 , 1 , 85.6 , 0 , 1.2060 ,
2015-11-06 23:57:55 , 1506.1 , 3903.4 , 64.0 , 63 , 1995 , 1322 , 98 , 71 , 0 , 1 , 87.2 , 0 , 1.2060 ,
2015-11-06 23:57:56 , 1506.1 , 3903.4 , 62.0 , 63 , 1995 , 1346 , 68 , 49 , 0 , 1 , 61.3 , 0 , 1.2060 ,
2015-11-06 23:57:57 , 1506.1 , 3903.4 , 64.0 , 63 , 2003 , 1378 , 98 , 69 , 0 , 0 , 87.8 , 0 , 1.2060 ,
2015-11-06 23:57:58 , 1506.1 , 3903.4 , 64.0 , 63 , 1999 , 1364 , 98 , 70 , 0 , 0 , 88.5 , 0 , 1.2060 ,
2015-11-06 23:57:59 , 1506.1 , 3903.4 , 64.0 , 63 , 2003 , 1360 , 98 , 70 , 0 , 0 , 88.5 , 0 , 1.2060 ,
2015-11-06 23:58:00 , 1506.1 , 3903.4 , 64.0 , 63 , 2006 , 1341 , 99 , 72 , 0 , 0 , 88.3 , 0 , 1.2060 ,
2015-11-06 23:58:01 , 1506.1 , 3903.4 , 64.0 , 63 , 2009 , 1341 , 98 , 70 , 0 , 0 , 88.6 , 0 , 1.2060 ,
2015-11-06 23:58:02 , 1506.1 , 3903.4 , 65.0 , 63 , 2012 , 1341 , 98 , 71 , 0 , 0 , 88.6 , 0 , 1.2060 ,
2015-11-06 23:58:03 , 1506.1 , 3903.4 , 65.0 , 63 , 2017 , 1342 , 98 , 70 , 0 , 0 , 88.4 , 0 , 1.2060 ,
2015-11-06 23:58:04 , 1506.1 , 3903.4 , 65.0 , 64 , 2021 , 1342 , 98 , 71 , 0 , 0 , 88.7 , 0 , 1.2060 ,
2015-11-06 23:58:05 , 1506.1 , 3903.4 , 65.0 , 64 , 2025 , 1341 , 98 , 71 , 0 , 0 , 88.3 , 0 , 1.2060 ,
2015-11-06 23:58:06 , 1506.1 , 3903.4 , 64.0 , 64 , 2033 , 1365 , 84 , 56 , 0 , 0 , 80.2 , 0 , 1.2060 ,
2015-11-06 23:58:07 , 1506.1 , 3903.4 , 64.0 , 64 , 2035 , 1362 , 98 , 68 , 0 , 1 , 86.6 , 0 , 1.2060 ,
2015-11-06 23:58:08 , 1506.1 , 3903.4 , 65.0 , 64 , 2033 , 1336 , 98 , 67 , 0 , 1 , 86.5 , 0 , 1.2060 ,
2015-11-06 23:58:09 , 1506.1 , 3903.4 , 65.0 , 64 , 2036 , 1324 , 98 , 67 , 0 , 1 , 87.2 , 0 , 1.2060 ,
2015-11-06 23:58:10 , 1506.1 , 3903.4 , 65.0 , 64 , 2040 , 1324 , 98 , 68 , 0 , 1 , 87.5 , 0 , 1.2060 ,
2015-11-06 23:58:11 , 1506.1 , 3903.4 , 65.0 , 64 , 2041 , 1325 , 98 , 68 , 0 , 1 , 87.1 , 0 , 1.2060 ,
2015-11-06 23:58:12 , 1506.1 , 3903.4 , 63.0 , 64 , 2043 , 1345 , 75 , 50 , 0 , 1 , 67.9 , 0 , 1.2060 ,
2015-11-06 23:58:13 , 1506.1 , 3903.4 , 64.0 , 64 , 2047 , 1373 , 97 , 72 , 0 , 1 , 84.8 , 0 , 1.2060 ,
2015-11-06 23:58:14 , 1506.1 , 3903.4 , 65.0 , 64 , 2046 , 1356 , 98 , 74 , 0 , 1 , 85.4 , 0 , 1.2060 ,
2015-11-06 23:58:15 , 1506.1 , 3903.4 , 65.0 , 64 , 2046 , 1333 , 98 , 75 , 0 , 1 , 86.3 , 0 , 1.2060 ,
2015-11-06 23:58:16 , 1506.1 , 3903.4 , 65.0 , 64 , 2050 , 1335 , 98 , 75 , 0 , 1 , 86.5 , 0 , 1.2060 ,
2015-11-06 23:58:17 , 1506.1 , 3903.4 , 65.0 , 64 , 2050 , 1336 , 98 , 74 , 0 , 1 , 86.7 , 0 , 1.2060 ,
2015-11-06 23:58:18 , 1506.1 , 3903.4 , 65.0 , 64 , 2049 , 1335 , 98 , 73 , 0 , 1 , 86.1 , 0 , 1.2060 ,
2015-11-06 23:58:19 , 1506.1 , 3903.4 , 65.0 , 64 , 2047 , 1334 , 98 , 73 , 0 , 1 , 85.9 , 0 , 1.2060 ,
2015-11-06 23:58:20 , 1506.1 , 3903.4 , 65.0 , 64 , 2050 , 1335 , 97 , 72 , 0 , 1 , 86.4 , 0 , 1.2060 ,
2015-11-06 23:58:21 , 1506.1 , 3903.4 , 65.0 , 64 , 2052 , 1336 , 94 , 69 , 0 , 1 , 84.3 , 0 , 1.2060 ,
2015-11-06 23:58:22 , 1506.1 , 3903.4 , 62.0 , 64 , 2057 , 1391 , 44 , 30 , 0 , 0 , 62.7 , 0 , 1.2060 ,
2015-11-06 23:58:23 , 1506.1 , 3903.4 , 64.0 , 64 , 2059 , 1407 , 75 , 52 , 0 , 1 , 77.8 , 0 , 1.2060 ,
2015-11-06 23:58:24 , 1506.1 , 3903.4 , 65.0 , 64 , 2057 , 1406 , 90 , 67 , 0 , 1 , 84.9 , 0 , 1.2060 ,
2015-11-06 23:58:25 , 1506.1 , 3903.4 , 65.0 , 64 , 2059 , 1397 , 84 , 58 , 0 , 1 , 83.7 , 0 , 1.2060 ,
2015-11-06 23:58:26 , 1506.1 , 3903.4 , 65.0 , 64 , 2059 , 1410 , 83 , 56 , 0 , 1 , 83.7 , 0 , 1.2060 ,
2015-11-06 23:58:27 , 1506.1 , 3903.4 , 65.0 , 64 , 2057 , 1343 , 84 , 56 , 0 , 1 , 83.7 , 0 , 1.2060 ,
2015-11-06 23:58:28 , 1506.1 , 3903.4 , 65.0 , 64 , 2058 , 1352 , 85 , 57 , 0 , 1 , 85.4 , 0 , 1.2060 ,
2015-11-06 23:58:29 , 1506.1 , 3903.4 , 65.0 , 64 , 2058 , 1351 , 86 , 57 , 0 , 1 , 83.0 , 0 , 1.2060 ,
2015-11-06 23:58:30 , 1506.1 , 3903.4 , 65.0 , 64 , 2060 , 1352 , 84 , 55 , 0 , 1 , 81.1 , 0 , 1.2060 ,
2015-11-06 23:58:31 , 1506.1 , 3903.4 , 64.0 , 64 , 2060 , 1275 , 77 , 50 , 0 , 1 , 77.8 , 0 , 1.2060 ,
2015-11-06 23:58:32 , 1506.1 , 3903.4 , 64.0 , 64 , 2061 , 1274 , 74 , 47 , 0 , 1 , 74.9 , 0 , 1.2060 ,
2015-11-06 23:58:33 , 1506.1 , 3903.4 , 64.0 , 64 , 2063 , 1266 , 68 , 44 , 0 , 1 , 73.7 , 0 , 1.2060 ,
2015-11-06 23:58:34 , 1506.1 , 3903.4 , 61.0 , 64 , 2064 , 1284 , 66 , 42 , 0 , 0 , 55.9 , 0 , 1.2060 ,
2015-11-06 23:58:35 , 1506.1 , 3903.4 , 65.0 , 64 , 2060 , 1303 , 98 , 67 , 0 , 0 , 88.7 , 0 , 1.2060 ,
2015-11-06 23:58:36 , 1506.1 , 3903.4 , 66.0 , 64 , 2059 , 1259 , 98 , 70 , 0 , 0 , 88.7 , 0 , 1.2060 ,
2015-11-06 23:58:37 , 1506.1 , 3903.4 , 66.0 , 64 , 2060 , 1223 , 98 , 70 , 0 , 0 , 88.6 , 0 , 1.2060 ,
2015-11-06 23:58:38 , 1506.1 , 3903.4 , 66.0 , 65 , 2060 , 1222 , 98 , 72 , 0 , 0 , 87.6 , 0 , 1.2060 ,
2015-11-06 23:58:39 , 1506.1 , 3903.4 , 66.0 , 65 , 2061 , 1220 , 98 , 73 , 0 , 0 , 88.0 , 0 , 1.2060 ,
2015-11-06 23:58:40 , 1506.1 , 3903.4 , 66.0 , 65 , 2064 , 1220 , 98 , 74 , 0 , 0 , 87.3 , 0 , 1.2060 ,
2015-11-06 23:58:41 , 1506.1 , 3903.4 , 66.0 , 65 , 2065 , 1218 , 98 , 74 , 0 , 0 , 88.0 , 0 , 1.2060 ,
2015-11-06 23:58:42 , 1506.1 , 3903.4 , 66.0 , 65 , 2067 , 1218 , 98 , 74 , 0 , 0 , 87.9 , 0 , 1.2060 ,
2015-11-06 23:58:43 , 1506.1 , 3903.4 , 65.0 , 65 , 2073 , 1258 , 75 , 45 , 0 , 1 , 81.6 , 0 , 1.2060 ,
2015-11-06 23:58:44 , 1506.1 , 3903.4 , 66.0 , 65 , 2071 , 1235 , 92 , 57 , 0 , 1 , 87.1 , 0 , 1.2060 ,
2015-11-06 23:58:45 , 1506.1 , 3903.4 , 66.0 , 65 , 2070 , 1209 , 92 , 58 , 0 , 1 , 87.2 , 0 , 1.2060 ,
2015-11-06 23:58:46 , 1506.1 , 3903.4 , 66.0 , 65 , 2072 , 1209 , 94 , 58 , 0 , 1 , 87.9 , 0 , 1.2060 ,
2015-11-06 23:58:47 , 1506.1 , 3903.4 , 66.0 , 65 , 2074 , 1211 , 91 , 58 , 0 , 1 , 86.7 , 0 , 1.2060 ,
2015-11-06 23:58:48 , 1506.1 , 3903.4 , 66.0 , 65 , 2078 , 1211 , 98 , 62 , 0 , 1 , 89.3 , 0 , 1.2060 ,
2015-11-06 23:58:49 , 1506.1 , 3903.4 , 66.0 , 65 , 2080 , 1211 , 95 , 61 , 0 , 1 , 89.0 , 0 , 1.2060 ,
2015-11-06 23:58:50 , 1506.1 , 3903.4 , 67.0 , 65 , 2083 , 1208 , 98 , 63 , 0 , 1 , 90.0 , 0 , 1.2060 ,
2015-11-06 23:58:51 , 1506.1 , 3903.4 , 67.0 , 66 , 2086 , 1208 , 98 , 63 , 0 , 1 , 90.3 , 0 , 1.2060 ,
2015-11-06 23:58:52 , 1506.1 , 3903.4 , 67.0 , 66 , 2089 , 1218 , 98 , 64 , 0 , 1 , 89.3 , 0 , 1.2060 ,
2015-11-06 23:58:53 , 1506.1 , 3903.4 , 67.0 , 66 , 2093 , 1222 , 98 , 66 , 0 , 1 , 90.2 , 0 , 1.2060 ,
2015-11-06 23:58:54 , 1506.1 , 3903.4 , 67.0 , 66 , 2099 , 1212 , 98 , 68 , 0 , 1 , 88.8 , 0 , 1.2060 ,
2015-11-06 23:58:55 , 1506.1 , 3903.4 , 67.0 , 66 , 2102 , 1208 , 98 , 69 , 0 , 0 , 88.7 , 0 , 1.2060 ,
2015-11-06 23:58:56 , 1506.1 , 3903.4 , 67.0 , 66 , 2107 , 1209 , 98 , 69 , 0 , 0 , 88.3 , 0 , 1.2060 ,
2015-11-06 23:58:57 , 1506.1 , 3903.4 , 67.0 , 66 , 2109 , 1208 , 98 , 69 , 0 , 0 , 88.2 , 0 , 1.2060 ,
2015-11-06 23:58:58 , 1506.1 , 3903.4 , 67.0 , 66 , 2109 , 1207 , 98 , 68 , 0 , 1 , 88.4 , 0 , 1.2060 ,
2015-11-06 23:58:59 , 1506.1 , 3903.4 , 67.0 , 66 , 2113 , 1206 , 98 , 68 , 0 , 0 , 89.1 , 0 , 1.2060 ,
2015-11-06 23:59:00 , 1506.1 , 3903.4 , 67.0 , 66 , 2112 , 1208 , 98 , 69 , 0 , 0 , 88.4 , 0 , 1.2060 ,
2015-11-06 23:59:01 , 1506.1 , 3903.4 , 67.0 , 66 , 2113 , 1206 , 98 , 68 , 0 , 0 , 88.7 , 0 , 1.2060 ,
2015-11-06 23:59:02 , 1506.1 , 3903.4 , 67.0 , 66 , 2116 , 1205 , 98 , 67 , 0 , 0 , 88.7 , 0 , 1.2060 ,
2015-11-06 23:59:03 , 1506.1 , 3903.4 , 65.0 , 66 , 2120 , 1224 , 98 , 66 , 0 , 1 , 68.4 , 0 , 1.2060 ,
2015-11-06 23:59:04 , 1506.1 , 3903.4 , 68.0 , 66 , 2121 , 1248 , 98 , 65 , 0 , 0 , 92.0 , 0 , 1.2060 ,
2015-11-06 23:59:05 , 1506.1 , 3903.4 , 68.0 , 66 , 2118 , 1218 , 98 , 65 , 0 , 0 , 92.1 , 0 , 1.2060 ,
2015-11-06 23:59:06 , 1506.1 , 3903.4 , 68.0 , 67 , 2121 , 1204 , 98 , 65 , 0 , 0 , 92.4 , 0 , 1.2060 ,
2015-11-06 23:59:07 , 1506.1 , 3903.4 , 68.0 , 67 , 2122 , 1202 , 88 , 57 , 0 , 0 , 89.9 , 0 , 1.2060 ,
2015-11-06 23:59:08 , 1506.1 , 3903.4 , 68.0 , 67 , 2127 , 1202 , 95 , 63 , 0 , 0 , 91.5 , 0 , 1.2060 ,
2015-11-06 23:59:09 , 1506.1 , 3903.4 , 68.0 , 67 , 2134 , 1202 , 95 , 61 , 0 , 0 , 90.8 , 0 , 1.2060 ,
2015-11-06 23:59:10 , 1506.1 , 3903.4 , 68.0 , 67 , 2138 , 1202 , 98 , 64 , 0 , 0 , 91.7 , 0 , 1.2060 ,
2015-11-06 23:59:11 , 1506.1 , 3903.4 , 68.0 , 67 , 2142 , 1202 , 91 , 58 , 0 , 0 , 88.4 , 0 , 1.2060 ,
2015-11-06 23:59:12 , 1506.1 , 3903.4 , 68.0 , 67 , 2142 , 1200 , 88 , 54 , 0 , 0 , 86.9 , 0 , 1.2060 ,
2015-11-06 23:59:13 , 1506.1 , 3903.4 , 65.0 , 67 , 2146 , 1220 , 73 , 43 , 0 , 0 , 60.2 , 0 , 1.2060 ,
2015-11-06 23:59:14 , 1506.1 , 3903.4 , 67.0 , 67 , 2150 , 1266 , 98 , 70 , 0 , 1 , 87.0 , 0 , 1.2060 ,
2015-11-06 23:59:15 , 1506.1 , 3903.4 , 67.0 , 67 , 2149 , 1240 , 98 , 71 , 0 , 0 , 88.3 , 0 , 1.2060 ,
2015-11-06 23:59:16 , 1506.1 , 3903.4 , 67.0 , 67 , 2150 , 1218 , 98 , 73 , 0 , 0 , 88.4 , 0 , 1.2060 ,
2015-11-06 23:59:17 , 1506.1 , 3903.4 , 67.0 , 67 , 2152 , 1218 , 98 , 73 , 0 , 0 , 88.4 , 0 , 1.2060 ,
2015-11-06 23:59:18 , 1506.1 , 3903.4 , 68.0 , 67 , 2151 , 1217 , 98 , 72 , 0 , 0 , 88.3 , 0 , 1.2060 ,
2015-11-06 23:59:19 , 1506.1 , 3903.4 , 68.0 , 67 , 2149 , 1220 , 98 , 72 , 0 , 1 , 88.7 , 0 , 1.2060 ,
2015-11-06 23:59:20 , 1506.1 , 3903.4 , 68.0 , 67 , 2150 , 1217 , 98 , 71 , 0 , 1 , 88.8 , 0 , 1.2060 ,
2015-11-06 23:59:21 , 1506.1 , 3903.4 , 68.0 , 67 , 2151 , 1217 , 98 , 71 , 0 , 1 , 89.1 , 0 , 1.2060 ,
2015-11-06 23:59:22 , 1506.1 , 3903.4 , 68.0 , 67 , 2151 , 1216 , 98 , 71 , 0 , 0 , 89.2 , 0 , 1.2060 ,
2015-11-06 23:59:23 , 1506.1 , 3903.4 , 68.0 , 67 , 2151 , 1217 , 98 , 71 , 0 , 1 , 89.5 , 0 , 1.2060 ,
2015-11-06 23:59:24 , 1506.1 , 3903.4 , 65.0 , 67 , 2158 , 1252 , 54 , 32 , 0 , 0 , 68.0 , 0 , 1.2060 ,
2015-11-06 23:59:25 , 1506.1 , 3903.4 , 65.0 , 67 , 2158 , 1230 , 65 , 43 , 0 , 0 , 71.6 , 0 , 1.2060 ,
2015-11-06 23:59:26 , 1506.1 , 3903.4 , 65.0 , 67 , 2159 , 1207 , 66 , 46 , 0 , 0 , 71.6 , 0 , 1.2060 ,
2015-11-06 23:59:27 , 1506.1 , 3903.4 , 66.0 , 67 , 2159 , 1207 , 73 , 52 , 0 , 0 , 76.5 , 0 , 1.2060 ,
2015-11-06 23:59:28 , 1506.1 , 3903.4 , 66.0 , 67 , 2156 , 1208 , 82 , 57 , 0 , 1 , 80.1 , 0 , 1.2060 ,
2015-11-06 23:59:29 , 1506.1 , 3903.4 , 66.0 , 67 , 2154 , 1208 , 83 , 58 , 0 , 1 , 80.4 , 0 , 1.2060 ,
2015-11-06 23:59:30 , 1506.1 , 3903.4 , 62.0 , 67 , 2159 , 891 , 2 , 1 , 0 , 0 , 41.4 , 0 , 1.2060 ,
2015-11-06 23:59:31 , 1506.1 , 3903.4 , 60.0 , 67 , 2164 , 888 , 0 , 1 , 0 , 0 , 38.1 , 0 , 1.2060 ,
2015-11-06 23:59:32 , 1506.1 , 3903.4 , 59.0 , 67 , 2164 , 888 , 0 , 1 , 0 , 0 , 38.1 , 0 , 1.2060 ,
2015-11-06 23:59:33 , 1215.0 , 3004.7 , 58.0 , 67 , 2160 , 888 , 1 , 1 , 0 , 0 , 26.7 , 16 , 0.9870 ,
2015-11-06 23:59:34 , 1215.0 , 3004.7 , 57.0 , 67 , 2161 , 888 , 1 , 1 , 0 , 0 , 26.7 , 16 , 0.9930 ,
2015-11-06 23:59:35 , 1215.0 , 3004.7 , 56.0 , 67 , 2162 , 903 , 3 , 1 , 0 , 1 , 24.1 , 16 , 0.8310 ,
2015-11-06 23:59:36 , 670.8 , 810.0 , 54.0 , 67 , 2170 , 228 , 1 , 2 , 0 , 0 , 12.7 , 16 , 0.8310 ,
2015-11-06 23:59:37 , 670.8 , 810.0 , 54.0 , 66 , 2166 , 228 , 0 , 1 , 0 , 0 , 12.6 , 16 , 0.8310 ,
2015-11-06 23:59:38 , 405.0 , 324.0 , 53.0 , 66 , 2158 , 228 , 0 , 3 , 0 , 0 , 9.7 , 16 , 0.8310 ,
2015-11-06 23:59:39 , 405.0 , 324.0 , 53.0 , 65 , 2143 , 228 , 0 , 4 , 0 , 0 , 9.6 , 16 , 0.8310 ,
2015-11-06 23:59:40 , 405.0 , 324.0 , 53.0 , 65 , 2130 , 230 , 3 , 6 , 0 , 0 , 10.2 , 16 , 0.8310 ,
2015-11-06 23:59:41 , 202.5 , 324.0 , 52.0 , 64 , 2112 , 226 , 0 , 3 , 0 , 0 , 9.4 , 16 , 0.8310 ,
2015-11-06 23:59:42 , 202.5 , 324.0 , 52.0 , 64 , 2093 , 226 , 0 , 4 , 0 , 0 , 9.4 , 16 , 0.8370 ,



edit: nevermind I forgot I had adaptive vsync enabled on the NVCP.


----------



## Vellinious

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DeathAngel74*
> 
> he actually along with me found a way to get rid of the perfcap on his card, or he already did, i dont remember.


You even went out and bought a new PSU, too, didn't ya? Or was that someone else?


----------



## hertz9753

ACX 1.0 would go back to Kepler and have huge PSB's.



ACX 2.0 and 2.0+



It's my dogs chair.


----------



## Vellinious

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *hertz9753*
> 
> ACX 1.0 would go back to Kepler and have huge PSB's.
> 
> 
> 
> ACX 2.0 and 2.0+
> 
> 
> 
> It's my dogs chair.


I thought the ACX 1.0 cards were all Kepplers, but....wasn't 100% sure that EVGA hadn't used that cooler on the very early 970 cards. Good info, thanks.


----------



## DeathAngel74

yes. 850w single rail


----------



## hertz9753

For those of you that don't know, you right click on the picture and left click on open link to see the the big picture.


----------



## DeathAngel74

the other thing i dont get....game stable at 1531.5 1.312/1.275 and bench stable at 1506 1.1212v?


----------



## DeathAngel74

thats what i mean tho, the settings are solid


----------



## Vellinious

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DeathAngel74*
> 
> the other thing i dont get....game stable at 1531.5 1.312/1.275 and bench stable at 1506 1.1212v?


Well...just because you are hitting a power limit while benchmarking, doesn't mean it's unstable. Just means that the benchmarks are pulling more power / GPU utilization than the games you're playing.


----------



## DeathAngel74

yeah but look at this....holy crap!
http://www.3dmark.com/3dm/9183400?


----------



## Vellinious

Broke 14k...nice run. How much was it throttling there?


----------



## DeathAngel74

the same
all the way through


----------



## ValValdesky

So why are you pulling 82watts from the PCI-E rail? you should be able to get enough power with just the 2x6 pins and the default 75.

75+105+150 should be enough unless you are doing it for security reasons?


----------



## DeathAngel74

it throttles at 75+75+75=225W too


----------



## Vellinious

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DeathAngel74*
> 
> it throttles at 75+75+75=225W too


Ugh....is he still at it? lol

Even after posting that Blaze has the EXACT SAME card and doesn't have power limit issues? /smh Some people just can't be helped.


----------



## DeathAngel74

/mind boggled. yeah blaze needed 135% to get rid of the cap=270W


----------



## DeathAngel74

whats your official opinion Vellinious? blaze2210? broke 14k but still throttled....


----------



## ValValdesky

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DeathAngel74*
> 
> /mind boggled. yeah blaze needed 135% to get rid of the cap=270W


You card and mine have almost the same ASIC quality so they should be relatively close in boost clocks with stock bios.

The only difference between our custom bios is that yours has the boost slide all the way to clock 1620.5 MHz so you can get CLK 65 1506.6Mhz, right? while mine is set a 1519.0Mhz and it goes to CLK74 which is also 1519.0MHz.

The other difference is mine does 1519.0 at 1212.5mV and yours does 1506 instead which is just 13mhz difference.


----------



## DeathAngel74

setting the boost table to 1620.5 helps eliminate throttle. If i leave it at 1506.5, the card throttles all the way down to 1392


----------



## ValValdesky

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DeathAngel74*
> 
> setting the boost table to 1620.5 helps eliminate throttle. If i leave it at 1506.5, the card throttles all the way down to 1392


That is why I find weird that you have to do that but I don't even though we only have 13Mhz difference which is pretty much nothing, also you card has higher asic quality than mine.


----------



## Vellinious

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DeathAngel74*
> 
> whats your official opinion Vellinious? blaze2210? broke 14k but still throttled....


If you're power limit throttling at 1.212v with the same card that Blaze is running without power limit issues, then yeah....I'd RMA it. I don't care what the scores are, if it's not working properly, it's not working properly and needs to be replaced.


----------



## DeathAngel74

yup, that's my opinion too. they'll prolly ship the card tomorrow or monday. They're in Orange County, Ca I'm in Monterey, Ca shouldnt take long....


----------



## Xeno1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Vellinious*
> 
> They set power limits extremely low and did it on purpose....I'd call that gimping them. Especially when you consider how well they run when we "unlock" them.
> 
> If Intel took a 4790k and gimped it with lower TDP than it could use, and sent them out....people would be giving birth to bovines all over the place....


Point taken


----------



## Vellinious

Should have it by Monday probably...cool deal.

I love EVGA's customer service. They're the biggest reason I keep buying EVGA.


----------



## DeathAngel74

yup yup


----------



## Xeno1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DeathAngel74*
> 
> he actually along with me found a way to get rid of the perfcap on his card, or he already did, i dont remember.


Then whats the problem? U got rid of the PERCAP power?


----------



## Vellinious

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Xeno1*
> 
> Then whats the problem? U got rid of the PERCAP power?


Blaze got rid of the perf cap PWR with the same card with a custom bios, but Death is still having perf cap PWR issues with the same settings.

That's gotta be the card...or PSU, and he just bought a brand new PSU not too long ago.


----------



## Xeno1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Vellinious*
> 
> The only difference in what? The bios? Yeah, I gave Death a custom bios file to try with the exact same settings as I gave that guy, except with lower voltages, and he was still hitting the PWR perf cap.
> 
> I just hope the replacement card doesn't have the same issue....or I'd be asking EVGA for an FTW or FTW+...STAT.


I was talking about the Nvidia rep resident on the board.


----------



## DeathAngel74

yes, but for his card and not mine. I still get this:


and this:


----------



## DeathAngel74

blaze was able to get rid of the cap on his card/using the same custom bios that we collaborated together on. I think he was able to do that without my help already though.


----------



## Xeno1

HIgh Asic. It seems to be the greatest factor. I have seen HIGH ASIC Strix with higher scores than mine. I will ride this card out for a few years.


----------



## DeathAngel74

ok, heaven and valley, no perf cap then firestrike has the perfcap/. gonna test catzilla, post back and go to bed.


----------



## DeathAngel74




----------



## ValValdesky

better?


----------



## Mr-Dark

Fair enough guys ?


----------



## moccor

How's the newest driver in terms of overclock stability? Don't remember seeing anything negative about it, so I guess that's a positive haha


----------



## Vellinious

Ok, about the Valley thing I brought up the other day, here are my final findings:

4 x AA won't fully load the GPU. Gotta be something NVIDIA has done. I asked a few others to do the same testing, and they all confirm that they get the exact same issue. With 0 x AA, the GPU is loading up to about 67% max, with 4 x AA, around 90 - 92%, and with 8 x AA up to 99%.

I noticed that with the 4 x AA setting, if you enable KBoost in Precision X, it helped quite a bit, but it's still not loading up all the way.

I asked a friend who's running Kepplers to run the same tests, and he doesn't have the same issues. So, pretty sure that's an NVIDIA / Maxwell thing.


----------



## Vellinious

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *moccor*
> 
> How's the newest driver in terms of overclock stability? Don't remember seeing anything negative about it, so I guess that's a positive haha


I haven't tried the newest one yet, and am skeptical, as I haven't like the results I got from any of them after 355.82.


----------



## gatygun

355.82 driver:



358.87 driver:



Pretty much the same, well a little slower but yea doesn't matter much.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Vellinious*
> 
> Ok, about the Valley thing I brought up the other day, here are my final findings:
> 
> 4 x AA won't fully load the GPU. Gotta be something NVIDIA has done. I asked a few others to do the same testing, and they all confirm that they get the exact same issue. With 0 x AA, the GPU is loading up to about 67% max, with 4 x AA, around 90 - 92%, and with 8 x AA up to 99%.
> 
> I noticed that with the 4 x AA setting, if you enable KBoost in Precision X, it helped quite a bit, but it's still not loading up all the way.
> 
> I asked a friend who's running Kepplers to run the same tests, and he doesn't have the same issues. So, pretty sure that's an NVIDIA / Maxwell thing.


I can only talk from 1 970 gpu. But the gpu loads 99% here in valley on 4x aa, at 0xaa it stays around the 90%. But then my cpu probably is the bottleneck, as there simple isn't much load pushed on the card. With 2x in sli it's probably even worse. Seems normal to me.


----------



## Vellinious

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *gatygun*
> 
> 355.82 driver:
> 
> 
> 
> 358.87 driver:
> 
> 
> 
> Pretty much the same, well a little slower but yea doesn't matter much.
> I can only talk from 1 970 gpu. But the gpu loads 99% here in valley on 4x aa, at 0xaa it stays around the 90%. But then my cpu probably is the bottleneck, as there simple isn't much load pushed on the card. With 2x in sli it's probably even worse. Seems normal to me.


Yeah, single card runs are doing fine. I ran a 5700 with 0 x AA on a single 970, then turned around and ran 5500 with the same clock settings with two. Something is definitely wrong there.


----------



## kl6mk6

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mr-Dark*
> 
> Fair enough guys ?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


I'm still using the bios' you made for me. Just perfect for my SLI setup.


----------



## Mr-Dark

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kl6mk6*
> 
> I'm still using the bios' you made for me. Just perfect for my SLI setup.


Very nice score there







something wrong here low score duo to 70% gpu usage in benchmark but games work just fine no time to look farther


----------



## Vellinious

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kl6mk6*
> 
> I'm still using the bios' you made for me. Just perfect for my SLI setup.


Need to run that with Extreme HD preset, man.


----------



## Mr-Dark

I just try Valley bench again

4X



Extreme



the 4X score isn't fair enough 70% gpu usage


----------



## Vellinious

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mr-Dark*
> 
> I just try Valley bench again
> 
> 4X
> 
> 
> 
> Extreme
> 
> 
> 
> the 4X score isn't fair enough 70% gpu usage


Yup, that's about what I'm seeing. The less AA, the less it's loading up the GPUs. In SLI anyway. Seems to load them up fine with single card runs though. /shrug


----------



## gatygun

why even use valley as a benchmark tho, better to just use firestrike. It's nice to quickly see what your core speeds etc are or what your temps / arctifacts are at a oc.


----------



## Vellinious

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *gatygun*
> 
> why even use valley as a benchmark tho, better to just use firestrike. It's nice to quickly see what your core speeds etc are or what your temps / arctifacts are at a oc.


It's too short for any kind of stability testing. Valley with the Extreme HD preset loads up the GPU quite well, and holds it there for quite a while. I do use Firestrike as a stability test, but I run Firestrike Ultra graphics test 1 and 2 looped for an hour or so....that stretches the length of time out enough to get a good measure for "game stable" type clocks.

I can run 1607 / 2100 through Firestrike runs without any artifacts, but.....it's no where near game stable. /shrug

They each have their place.


----------



## DeathAngel74

I dont understand why im getting throttling? Yet i can reach 14000 graphics score. Still waiting for evga to ship out the new card


----------



## jlhawn

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Vellinious*
> 
> I haven't tried the newest one yet, and am skeptical, as I haven't like the results I got from any of them after 355.82.


I have been running the newest driver for 3 day's now, runs great and my benchmark scores went up 7 points.


----------



## ValValdesky

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DeathAngel74*
> 
> I dont understand why im getting throttling? Yet i can reach 14000 graphics score. Still waiting for evga to ship out the new card


Could be you really got a card with poor power phases, the only way to tell is by taking a look at the pcb but that would mean removing the heat sink and now that you are getting a replacement there is no reason to bother, just wait for the new card and stop worrying about it all your problems should be solved soon.


----------



## kl6mk6

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Vellinious*
> 
> Need to run that with Extreme HD preset, man.


I was comparing apples to apples with Mr-Dark

Heres my Extreme preset on my 24/7 clocks (see sig). Gotta love Samsung memory.


----------



## syl1979

Catzilla:



Got 3rd place at Catzilla with single GTX970.



Happy ! (I don't think I can beat number 2, will try anyway. Number one I need to buy a new config in haswell-E...)
http://www.catzilla.com/toplist?page=1&firm=all&res=720&multi=s&ven=n&ctype=d&manual=970&submit=Show


----------



## kanttii

GG NVIDIA. Newest drivers cause 0x133 error, related to the driver according to memory.dmp... When I tried rolling back, page fault in nonpaged area. Geez. Then that messed things up. Waiting for chkdsk /f /r to complete, then I'll use DDU to do a fresh install....bye bye game profiles..... Why did I install this crappy update....


----------



## Hequaqua

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *syl1979*
> 
> Catzilla:
> 
> 
> 
> Got 3rd place at Catzilla with single GTX970.
> 
> 
> 
> Happy ! (I don't think I can beat number 2, will try anyway. Number one I need to buy a new config in haswell-E...)
> http://www.catzilla.com/toplist?page=1&firm=all&res=720&multi=s&ven=n&ctype=d&manual=970&submit=Show


I'm number two now....lol


http://www.catzilla.com/toplist?page=1&firm=all&res=720&multi=s&ven=n&ctype=d&manual=970&submit=Show

EDIT: Here is a higher run, but I didn't hit the submit button to upload it:


Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


----------



## Hequaqua

I was going through some old pics and found these. I think this is the first dedicated GPU I ever bought. A Radeon X300. As you can see, something blew it up....lol I'm not sure what happened exactly. It blew out all 4 of those on the card. It was in a old Dell 4700 I think.


----------



## Xeno1

delete


----------



## Xeno1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Hequaqua*
> 
> I was going through some old pics and found these. I think this is the first dedicated GPU I ever bought. A Radeon X300. As you can see, something blew it up....lol I'm not sure what happened exactly. It blew out all 4 of those on the card. It was in a old Dell 4700 I think.


blown capacitors


----------



## Vellinious

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Hequaqua*
> 
> I'm number two now....lol
> 
> 
> http://www.catzilla.com/toplist?page=1&firm=all&res=720&multi=s&ven=n&ctype=d&manual=970&submit=Show
> 
> EDIT: Here is a higher run, but I didn't hit the submit button to upload it:
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


I think it removes scores after a while:


----------



## Vellinious

Ran a couple new #1 scores for 2 x 970 this morning. It was nice and chilly, so thought I'd give them a go at 1610 on the core and 2050 on the memory.


----------



## Hequaqua

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Vellinious*
> 
> I think it removes scores after a while:












I'm not sure. I have a bad habit of not submitting them....lol

I'm used to 3DMark doing it for me.

I'm fairly close on all the scores except for the Physics....those 2 extra cores are killer.

I have a dumb question.....lol

Is there any way to change the graph/label colors in Afterburner? I haven't really messed with the aesthetics a lot. I know how to change the OSD through Riva.


----------



## Vellinious

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Hequaqua*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I'm not sure. I have a bad habit of not submitting them....lol
> 
> I'm used to 3DMark doing it for me.
> 
> I'm fairly close on all the scores except for the Physics....those 2 extra cores are killer.
> 
> I have a dumb question.....lol
> 
> Is there any way to change the graph/label colors in Afterburner? I haven't really messed with the aesthetics a lot. I know how to change the OSD through Riva.


I use PCX. KBoost helps me keep the really high clocks a little more stable. I'm sure there's probably a way with a skin mod for AB, but I'm not sure.

I had submitted that 29k score to them, and it was showing on the leaderboard for a while, but when I went back and looked, it was gone....had been a few months though. /shrug


----------



## Vellinious

And...just for lulz.


----------



## DeathAngel74

1702.5 mhz at 1312.5v equals hard reset for me 1658 passed firestrike....barely


----------



## Vellinious

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DeathAngel74*
> 
> 1702.5 mhz at 1312.5v equals hard reset for me 1658 passed firestrike....barely


Highest I can do on Firestrike on the good single card is 1633 / 2100...but it's right on the edge


----------



## Hequaqua

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Vellinious*
> 
> I use PCX. KBoost helps me keep the really high clocks a little more stable. I'm sure there's probably a way with a skin mod for AB, but I'm not sure.
> 
> I had submitted that 29k score to them, and it was showing on the leaderboard for a while, but when I went back and looked, it was gone....had been a few months though. /shrug


I tried PCX. Just didn't care for the look and feel really. AB/PCX, doesn't matter. My card will crash anywhere between 1585-1605 tops. I've tried many combos of voltage/power/clocks/etc. 1560/8100 is the most stable OC for my card. That is what, like a 17% increase over my stock boost(1328). I can't complain about that really.


----------



## kanttii

And those clocks are 100% gamestable for you guys? I find that hard to believe... I had to go down from 1572 core and 8100 memory to 1506.5 core and 7900 memory for GTA V.


----------



## DeathAngel74

1519/8002 game stable


----------



## Vellinious

I'm game stable at 1570 / 1998.

But I actually game at 1531 / 1900.... I just use my base bios settings for gaming. No need to overclock any higher than that for gaming.


----------



## Hequaqua

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kanttii*
> 
> And those clocks are 100% gamestable for you guys? I find that hard to believe... I had to go down from 1572 core and 8100 memory to 1506.5 core and 7900 memory for GTA V.


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DeathAngel74*
> 
> 1519/8002 game stable


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Vellinious*
> 
> I'm game stable at 1570 / 1998.
> 
> But I actually game at 1531 / 1900.... I just use my base bios settings for gaming. No need to overclock any higher than that for gaming.


I agree with that. I game at 1506/8000. I used to game at 1544/8000(Bios Mod), but I didn't see it scale all that well past about 1530 really. I don't see pumping it up to gain probably less than 2 fps. I also fold sometimes, and that really puts a heavy load on the core. Memory stays at the original speed of 7000mhz however.

Edit: BF4 1560/8100:


Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!




Max temp was 61°(C) Max TDP 79.8%


----------



## Xeno1

Far Cry 4 and Bioshock Infinite Stable at 1540 8280. About 3 hours in a row is all I can stand to play of either of them. ambient temps are about 65 F


----------



## kanttii

Niice! I wish I had a better clocking card







But it just won't accept more voltage on air..maybe at all!

Bonus: 2 quick test videos of a ReShade + ENB mod (+ Pinnacle of V, texture mods, etc).. anyone like that game?
6PM: 



Night 60fps:


----------



## Vellinious

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kanttii*
> 
> Niice! I wish I had a better clocking card
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> But it just won't accept more voltage on air..maybe at all!
> 
> Bonus: 2 quick test videos of a ReShade + ENB mod (+ Pinnacle of V, texture mods, etc).. anyone like that game?
> 6PM:
> 
> 
> 
> Night 60fps:


I have yet to play ANY of the GTA games. Probably never will....


----------



## Mr-Dark

New Driver out

http://www.guru3d.com/files-details/geforce-358-91-whql-driver-download.html


----------



## Xeno1

Me Neither. Fallout Boston looks fun.


----------



## Hequaqua

Driver Spreadsheet Updated Newest Driver Download (358.91):

Valley 358.91 Spreadsheet



Firestrike 358.91 Spreadsheet


----------



## Vellinious

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Hequaqua*
> 
> Driver Spreadsheet Updated(358.91):
> 
> Valley 358.91 Spreadsheet
> 
> 
> 
> Firestrike 358.91 Spreadsheet


Man...the last few drivers have been straight CRUEL to Firestrike. lol

Looks like I'll be sticking with 353.62 for a while longer.


----------



## Hequaqua

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Vellinious*
> 
> Man...the last few drivers have been straight CRUEL to Firestrike. lol
> 
> Looks like I'll be sticking with 353.62 for a while longer.


I agree. I ran them twice to make sure it wasn't something on my end. Same settings throughout. I might run them again later to just make sure it wasn't anything out of the norm.

I linked the driver page in the post. Thanks Dark.









I run them all back to back. If anything crashes or whatever, I restart them. I haven't had any crashes with any of the drivers. Some odd results from time to time, but I normally check and run them again. lmao

Here is a pic I found of my early attempts at benchmarking:


----------



## Mr-Dark

Guys

After some tweak now the awesome SLI performance back again no stutter no fps drop smooth as kill in my Fav games ( BF3 & BF4 )

I just disable core parking & change Paging file from normal HDD to SSD and now my performance is awesome.. also OC my cpu to 4.4ghz









anyone want to watch here is new BF3 gameplay


----------



## DeathAngel74

how big pagefile? and where to get proggy to disable core parking?


----------



## DeathAngel74

I found something strange..This happens if I skip the Fire Strike demo... So the demo triggers the throttling and it carries over through the whole test????
http://www.3dmark.com/3dm/9219430?


----------



## Vellinious

The graphics score isn't the best I've had, but....DAT PHYSICS! Haha

http://www.3dmark.com/fs/6443407


----------



## ryder

Just bought a new Evga 970 and did a fresh win 10 install.

Should I use the driver cd the card came with first to update drivers or just go online to nvidia and download current drivers there?


----------



## DeathAngel74

stay with 353.xx, latest few drivers, not so great!!


----------



## Vellinious

Yup...that's where I've had my best luck too. Either 353.62 or 355.82. Both are pretty good.


----------



## Hequaqua

I just re-ran Firestrike with the new drivers again.

I changed the bios: Base Clock 1367. Boost 1506.

I changed it after than run to 1506 Base. No boost.

Here are the results:

Firestrike Base and Boost Changes

It looks like both changes improved overall scores and the graphics as well.

Anyone else running with Boost disabled?


----------



## Vellinious

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Hequaqua*
> 
> I just re-ran Firestrike with the new drivers again.
> 
> I changed the bios: Base Clock 1367. Boost 1506.
> 
> I changed it after than run to 1506 Base. No boost.
> 
> Here are the results:
> 
> Firestrike Base and Boost Changes
> 
> It looks like both changes improved overall scores and the graphics as well.
> 
> Anyone else running with Boost disabled?


Yeah. My base clock is 1531, no boost.


----------



## DeathAngel74

1506.5, no boost


----------



## Hequaqua

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Vellinious*
> 
> Yeah. My base clock is 1531, no boost.


Thanks....seems to be the way to go.


----------



## DeathAngel74

i wonder if there is something else besides the gpu causing issues, erroneous something.....scores contradict everything seen in gpuz. Firestrike demo and Catzilla raymarch test trigger it (pwr perfcap). I can run heaven8xAA, Extreme tess. and Valley at 8xAA, extreme HD. Are there links for 3dmark13 without steam?


----------



## Vellinious

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DeathAngel74*
> 
> i wonder if there is something else besides the gpu causing issues, erroneous something.....scores contradict everything seen in gpuz. Firestrike demo and Catzilla raymarch test trigger it (pwr perfcap). I can run heaven8xAA, Extreme tess. and Valley at 8xAA, extreme HD.


Did you get the new GPU yet?


----------



## Hequaqua

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DeathAngel74*
> 
> i wonder if there is something else besides the gpu causing issues, erroneous something.....scores contradict everything seen in gpuz. Firestrike demo and Catzilla raymarch test trigger it (pwr perfcap). I can run heaven8xAA, Extreme tess. and Valley at 8xAA, extreme HD. Are there links for 3dmark13 without steam?


Did you buy 3Dmark? If so you can see your Key. You can install 3DMark without steam. Use the standalone and just use the key that Steam shows for it. You won't have to start Steam to use it after that.

Here is Firestrike and Catzilla. The card was at 1506/8000. I think 260w TDP/ 295w +13%. I didn't touch the Power during the runs. So 260w Max. I believe I saw it go to 86-86% in GPU-Z. The demo appears to use more TDP for a longer period of time(extended Combined test really).


----------



## DeathAngel74

shipping out tonight. should be here by wednesday.


----------



## DeathAngel74

instead of Util, I get get pwr during the firestirke tests....


----------



## Hequaqua

Here is what is baffling to me.....

Catzilla with OC applied(1560/8100).

Two runs back to back. The first one power set to 100%. You can see where it hits the Pwr perfcap. Second run, power set to 113%, seemed to INCREASE the abount of time for the perfcap.



Same OC with Firestrike(Demo included), power 100%(No Perfcap):


----------



## DeathAngel74

1506.5/8002 1.212v 220/250W


----------



## ryder

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DeathAngel74*
> 
> stay with 353.xx, latest few drivers, not so great!!


ok. currently im at 353.54

for Fallout 4 tomorrow, should i take a chance at the newest driver if it's optimized F04?


----------



## DeathAngel74

Going to see if standalone 3dmark, without steam makes a difference.....wish I had a key, dammit


----------



## DeathAngel74

what wattage do have set at 100% Hequaqua?


----------



## DeathAngel74

260000
295000?
and tdp at 265 or 295 min, max?


----------



## Hequaqua

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DeathAngel74*
> 
> 260000
> 295000?
> and tdp at 265 or 295 min, max?


113% is 295w
100% is 260w

Just broke 14000 on FS. 353.62 Driver:

Firestrike 1560/8000 4.5ghz

I threw some more voltage at the CPU core for 4.6. It just won't cooperate though.


----------



## DeathAngel74

so tdp is 295w? in table 1? can you post screens of the power table youre using or just hte bios?


----------



## Hequaqua

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DeathAngel74*
> 
> so tdp is 295w? in table 1?


Correct





EDIT: Posted complete power table.


----------



## DeathAngel74

could you please post the other half?

Thank you


----------



## DeathAngel74

should i used 1 cable from the psu to power the card? i.e 1 cable for each card, per 2x6pins??


----------



## Vellinious

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DeathAngel74*
> 
> should i used 1 cable from the psu to power the card? i.e 1 cable for each card, per 2x6pins??


I use a separate cable for each 6 pin.


----------



## DeathAngel74

but for 2 cards on wednesday? its safe to power each card with its own cable? I only have 2 vga cable extensions on the psu. so i can use 2 sep cables for one card or 2 cables for 2 cards.


----------



## Hequaqua

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DeathAngel74*
> 
> but for 2 cards on wednesday? its safe to power each card with its own cable? I only have 2 vga cable extensions on the psu. so i can use 2 sep cables for one card or 2 cables for 2 cards.


I've tried two cables one for the 6-pin and one for the 6+2-pin. It didn't help me a bit. I went back to single cable for both sets of pins.

Edit: I posted the other half for ya.


----------



## DeathAngel74

thanks.


----------



## kl6mk6

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ryder*
> 
> ok. currently im at 353.54
> 
> for Fallout 4 tomorrow, should i take a chance at the newest driver if it's optimized F04?


Yes, the new driver states it's game ready for Fallout 4. I don't really understand skipping out on drivers just to keep a specific benchmark high, but to each their own.


----------



## Vellinious

I don't know if it actually makes a difference or not, but I use 4 cables for my GPUs. I won't have them starving for power by some unseen limitation in the PSU. /shrug


----------



## Hequaqua

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kl6mk6*
> 
> Yes, the new driver states it's game ready for Fallout 4. I don't really understand skipping out on drivers just to keep a specific benchmark high, but to each their own.


I agree. They optimize the drivers for games, not the benchmarks. I normally upgrade a go on. I don't even do a clean install. Just install it and go. I just went back to see if that set was still one of the better ones.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Vellinious*
> 
> I don't know if it actually makes a difference or not, but I use 4 cables for my GPUs. I won't have them starving for power by some unseen limitation in the PSU. /shrug


Yea, cover all your bases so-to-speak.


----------



## DeathAngel74

2 FireStrike runs back to back without the demo


----------



## Waleh

Hello everyone, I built my first system (see rig below) and I'm using an EVGA 970 SC blower card (http://www.newegg.ca/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16814487070). I decided to use a blower card because it's an ITX build and the case is tiny so I didn't want to dump hot air into the case. It's been working great so far and I'm really enjoying it. My one concern is that the card is slightly loud, even on idle. I went into EVGA precision X and tried to set a fan curve but I noticed that the card will spin at 30% minimum. Is there any way I can go below this minimum? Possibly to 15%? Thanks


----------



## DeathAngel74




----------



## blaze2210

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Waleh*
> 
> Hello everyone, I built my first system (see rig below) and I'm using an EVGA 970 SC blower card (http://www.newegg.ca/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16814487070). I decided to use a blower card because it's an ITX build and the case is tiny so I didn't want to dump hot air into the case. It's been working great so far and I'm really enjoying it. My one concern is that the card is slightly loud, even on idle. I went into EVGA precision X and tried to set a fan curve but I noticed that the card will spin at 30% minimum. Is there any way I can go below this minimum? Possibly to 15%? Thanks


Post the BIOS from that card, it should be mod-able, use GPU-Z to extract it.


----------



## Hequaqua

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Waleh*
> 
> Hello everyone, I built my first system (see rig below) and I'm using an EVGA 970 SC blower card (http://www.newegg.ca/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16814487070). I decided to use a blower card because it's an ITX build and the case is tiny so I didn't want to dump hot air into the case. It's been working great so far and I'm really enjoying it. My one concern is that the card is slightly loud, even on idle. I went into EVGA precision X and tried to set a fan curve but I noticed that the card will spin at 30% minimum. Is there any way I can go below this minimum? Possibly to 15%? Thanks


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *blaze2210*
> 
> Post the BIOS from that card, it should be mod-able, use GPU-Z to extract it.


My original bios, the fans didn't even start till the card hit 60°(C). Blaze is right, you should be able to set it lower with a bios mod.


----------



## blaze2210

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Hequaqua*
> 
> My original bios, the fans didn't even start till the card hit 60°(C). Blaze is right, you should be able to set it lower with a bios mod.


Yeppers, I changed mine to turn on at 50, but I mainly use my fan curve in AB which starts the curve at 40*C.


----------



## Vellinious

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DeathAngel74*


I was hoping you'd have your new card by now, man. Have they sent it yet?


----------



## Waleh

Ok, I downloaded GPU-Z. Is this what you guys needed?


----------



## blaze2210

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Waleh*
> 
> Ok, I downloaded GPU-Z. Is this what you guys needed?


Click on the square icon with the arrow leaping out of it, under the Nvidia logo. That'll extract the BIOS rom file.


----------



## Waleh

Ok, I have the ROM file. Do you want me to upload it here?


----------



## blaze2210

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Waleh*
> 
> Ok, I have the ROM file. Do you want me to upload it here?


Yeppers, I can change the fan settings quick.









While I'm editing the BIOS, you might want to get acquainted with the BIOS flashing process. The first post in this thread has a good video on flashing your BIOS.

The most important part is already done, since you have a copy of the stock BIOS that was extracted directly from your card.


----------



## Waleh

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *blaze2210*
> 
> Yeppers, I can change the fan settings quick.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> While I'm editing the BIOS, you might want to get acquainted with the BIOS flashing process. The first post in this thread has a good video on flashing your BIOS.
> 
> The most important part is already done, since you have a copy of the stock BIOS that was extracted directly from your card.


Awesome, thanks so much mate! Also, my brother has the exact same video card, can he use the BIOS as well?

GM204.zip 136k .zip file


----------



## blaze2210

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Waleh*
> 
> Awesome, thanks so much mate! Also, my brother has the exact same video card, can he use the BIOS as well?
> 
> GM204.zip 136k .zip file


Instruct him to make a backup of his stock BIOS, just in case - but yes, it should work.

The fans should come on at 50*C.

GM204-FanMod.zip 136k .zip file


----------



## Vellinious

Should increase the power limits while he's flashing. 187 watts sucks....


----------



## Waleh

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *blaze2210*
> 
> Instruct him to make a backup of his stock BIOS, just in case - but yes, it should work.
> 
> The fans should come on at 50*C.
> 
> GM204-FanMod.zip 136k .zip file


Awesome, thanks mate! So, do I need to set a fan curve with EVGA precision or is that fan curve already "integrated" into the video card? Also, I can't find the exact file that the person in the video downloaded to get NVflash and the other tools. The one in Zoson's thread look slightly different.


----------



## blaze2210

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Waleh*
> 
> Awesome, thanks mate! So, do I need to set a fan curve with EVGA precision or is that fan curve already "integrated" into the video card? Also, I can't find the exact file that the person in the video downloaded to get NVflash and the other tools. The one in Zoson's thread look slightly different.


No worries! You don't particularly _need_ to set a curve in Precision, but I do recommend it.

Here's a copy of Nvflash:

NVFlash_Certs_Bypassed_v5.227_x64.zip 957k .zip file


----------



## Waleh

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *blaze2210*
> 
> No worries! You don't particularly _need_ to set a curve in Precision, but I do recommend it.
> 
> Here's a copy of Nvflash:
> 
> NVFlash_Certs_Bypassed_v5.227_x64.zip 957k .zip file


Ok, I just flashed it and I set a new curve in Precision X. I have it so that it does not spin until 50 degrees. It usually idles around 45-47 degrees and if I watch a youtube video it will go up to the mid 50's. How does this curve look? Should I make it more aggressive?









Thanks again!


----------



## DeathAngel74

this is with the power set to 250TDP, 187/220PowerLimit....Very weird


----------



## syl1979

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DeathAngel74*
> 
> this is with the power set to 250TDP, 187/220PowerLimit....Very weird
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


GPUZ reads 119%TDP, power limit in afterburner showing only +117%
I think it is normal to have the throttling in this conditions

What I observed is that the TDP reported by GPUZ is in fact linked to the power limit in the BIOS and MSI afterburner.


----------



## Mr-Dark

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DeathAngel74*
> 
> how big pagefile? and where to get proggy to disable core parking?


16384Mb as Initial and Max & this unparking utility

Unpark-CPU-App.zip 532k .zip file


----------



## gatygun

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mr-Dark*
> 
> 16384Mb as Initial and Max & this unparking utility
> 
> Unpark-CPU-App.zip 532k .zip file


Seems like 2 cores where still parked here. So ty for the file, unparked them now. Let's see how things work out now.


----------



## Mr-Dark

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *gatygun*
> 
> Seems like 2 cores where still parked here. So ty for the file, unparked them now. Let's see how things work out now.


Yes 2 core parked here this shouldn't effect the performance in Win8.1 but my FPS now is super stable in BF3 & BF4


----------



## DeathAngel74

I have 32gb ram. What size pagefile do i need?


----------



## DeathAngel74

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *syl1979*
> 
> GPUZ reads 119%TDP, power limit in afterburner showing only +117%
> I think it is normal to have the throttling in this conditions
> 
> What I observed is that the TDP reported by GPUZ is in fact linked to the power limit in the BIOS and MSI afterburner.


I was actually just trying to say it was throttling less at those settings.


----------



## Mr-Dark

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DeathAngel74*
> 
> I have 32gb ram. What size pagefile do i need?


I have 16GB here but windows need paging file even if you have 64GB some games will crash from no paging file so if you have enough space in your SSD an 16GB will be good



As the picture 16384mb for both value to save cpu work when the windows need higher size from Paging file


----------



## ppbastos

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Hequaqua*
> 
> I've tried two cables one for the 6-pin and one for the 6+2-pin. It didn't help me a bit. I went back to single cable for both sets of pins.
> 
> Edit: I posted the other half for ya.


Hequaqua, I have the same card as yours. Why don't you put 150w in the 6+2pin in the BIOS? In the original one for our cards this is the default. Particularly in my card Im running stable in triple screen gaming at 1519/4151. I most of the time play racing simulators, Like Assetto Corsa, in 3x1080p and consuming 3gbs of video memory, so this is a healthy test. I can only manage that with 150 in the 6+2pin. I used your bios as a base, adjusting the memory higher and voltage to 1281mv. Thanks for your work!


----------



## hurricane28

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mr-Dark*
> 
> I have 16GB here but windows need paging file even if you have 64GB some games will crash from no paging file so if you have enough space in your SSD an 16GB will be good
> 
> 
> 
> As the picture 16384mb for both value to save cpu work when the windows need higher size from Paging file


No need to temper with the page file IMO. I surely never touch it again, i have had so many OS corruptions which i couldn't figure out what was causing it until i read something about it on the net. I set it to auto and everything worked again.
Tempering with Windows can be extremely tricky and can easily cause all kinds of weird problems especially with drivers. Tempering with Windows is the number one cause of errors or problems.

I have had so many problems with Windows 7 that i after a lot of repairs decided to upgrade to W 8.1, until this day i fortunately have had no problems at all and it hopefully stays this way


----------



## DeathAngel74

http://www.3dmark.com/3dm/9226879


----------



## Mr-Dark

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *hurricane28*
> 
> No need to temper with the page file IMO. I surely never touch it again, i have had so many OS corruptions which i couldn't figure out what was causing it until i read something about it on the net. I set it to auto and everything worked again.
> Tempering with Windows can be extremely tricky and can easily cause all kinds of weird problems especially with drivers. Tempering with Windows is the number one cause of errors or problems.
> 
> I have had so many problems with Windows 7 that i after a lot of repairs decided to upgrade to W 8.1, until this day i fortunately have had no problems at all and it hopefully stays this way


The Auto set for the Paging file not good all the time 2 down side there

1- the place of the paging file if you have multiple HDD sometime windows use another HDD for Paging file .. for me its using the normal HDD for paging file that's very bad give me fps drop in many games

2- the size of the paging file the auto set it to 2048mb as intial and 8192 or 12000mb as max value the down side from this when the windows need more paging file in any games it will work to increase the size so that will take from the HDD speed & and for sure take from CPU power









So the manual size is the way to go .. We know paging file on SSD not good over the time but smooth games exp > SSD life time


----------



## Hequaqua

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ppbastos*
> 
> Hequaqua, I have the same card as yours. Why don't you put 150w in the 6+2pin in the BIOS? In the original one for our cards this is the default. Particularly in my card Im running stable in triple screen gaming at 1519/4151. I most of the time play racing simulators, Like Assetto Corsa, in 3x1080p and consuming 3gbs of video memory, so this is a healthy test. I can only manage that with 150 in the 6+2pin. I used your bios as a base, adjusting the memory higher and voltage to 1281mv. Thanks for your work!


Post yours and let me take a look.....and thanks.


----------



## kanttii

Hey guys, any idea why I'm suddenly getting PAGE_FAULT_IN_NONPAGED_AREA blue screen when flashing vBIOS? O_O in Win10 virtual disk it works, but in win8.1 I get this blue screen...


----------



## DeathAngel74

try rebooting into safe mode, disabling AB if using it and reboot. Might have been something Afterburner or PX didn't like


----------



## DeathAngel74

Vellinious? blaze2210? Any ideas? One of the ways I was able to get the throttling under control was to set the Power Limit to 187/220W. I hope the new card doesn't do this. Been pulling my hair out for a week....
http://www.3dmark.com/3dm/9226879



testing_mk1_VU_v6.zip 136k .zip file

I posted the bios , so you guys could take a look. Frankenstein card!!
Quote:


> Scheduled Delivery:
> Wednesday, 11/11/2015, By End of Day
> Last Location:
> Departed - Anaheim, CA, United States, Tuesday, 11/10/2015
> Special Instructions:
> Signature Required


----------



## Vellinious

Voltage is a tad high, and the power limits / TDP are a bit low for my taste, but.....that card has defied everything I know about custom bios files..... I dunno man.


----------



## DeathAngel74

i scaled it that way.....1557 @1.281, 1544 @ 1.275, 1531 @1 262, 1519 @ 1.237, 1506 @ 1.212. It never really uses 1.281v. you me either. that card *should not* be hitting 14000+ graphics scores... /facepalm


----------



## kanttii

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DeathAngel74*
> 
> try rebooting into safe mode, disabling AB if using it and reboot. Might have been something Afterburner or PX didn't like


No OC apps running, that's why I'm doing BIOS mods, got rid of them for good in April







I even increased pagefile.. might be just some windows crap, though sfc doesn't find anything etc etc. Ah well, it's nottoo bad to boot to win10 to flash









Interesting card, yours, for sure..!


----------



## DeathAngel74

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kanttii*
> 
> No OC apps running, that's why I'm doing BIOS mods, got rid of them for good in April
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I even increased pagefile.. might be just some windows crap, though sfc doesn't find anything etc etc. Ah well, it's nottoo bad to boot to win10 to flash
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Interesting card, yours, for sure..!


^^ Poseessed by my ex-wife!!!! HAHAHA! J/K


----------



## Mr-Dark

wow guys the new 970 Extreme is awesome!



but too late ?


----------



## hurricane28

When running valley i get: 
perfcap vrel. vop

What does that mean? I get this when i increase the voltage to 1.3v but when i am at 1.262 i get vrel perfcap.

this is my current bios btw:


----------



## Vellinious

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *hurricane28*
> 
> When running valley i get:
> perfcap vrel. vop
> 
> What does that mean? I get this when i increase the voltage to 1.3v but when i am at 1.262 i get vrel perfcap.
> 
> this is my current bios btw:


Vrel = reliability voltage...nothing to worry about
Vop = Operating voltage. I would guess this means you need to add more voltage. But....I'm at my max clocks with the voltage I run and don't get this before it becomes unstable. So...I'm not 100% certain.


----------



## hurricane28

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mr-Dark*
> 
> wow guys the new 970 Extreme is awesome!
> 
> 
> 
> but too late ?


that's one slick looking card man, congrats









how well does it clock?


----------



## Mr-Dark

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *hurricane28*
> 
> that's one slick looking card man, congrats
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> how well does it clock?


No official info yet but at least + 1430mhz to beat Zotac 970 extreme


----------



## hurricane28

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Vellinious*
> 
> Vrel = reliability voltage...nothing to worry about
> Vop = Operating voltage. I would guess this means you need to add more voltage. But....I'm at my max clocks with the voltage I run and don't get this before it becomes unstable. So...I'm not 100% certain.


Okay, thanx. What about my bios? Aren't the voltage to the PCI-E too high that can cause this? TDP and Power limit seems to be high enough tho.
I only get the Vop when i add more voltage, it says Vrel at 1.262 v and Vrel.Vop at 1.3 v


----------



## hurricane28

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mr-Dark*
> 
> No official info yet but at least + 1430mhz to beat Zotac 970 extreme


That's easy, Gigabyte cards uesely clock well and 1430 MHz is almost stock for my card anyways


----------



## gatygun

They should just make 8gb gddr5 970's clocked at 1500mhz/4000mhz stock with 2x 8 pins power connectors.

That would be something


----------



## syl1979

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *hurricane28*
> 
> When running valley i get:
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> perfcap vrel. vop
> 
> What does that mean? I get this when i increase the voltage to 1.3v but when i am at 1.262 i get vrel perfcap.
> 
> this is my current bios btw:
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


Edit : I need to check, will need to try to confirm, but it should be one of the following scenario

- You get the Vrel limit if your card reach the maximum allowed voltage state, and the frequency corresponding in the boost table is lower than the maximum allowed boost state => Vrel
I suspect we get also Vrel in case of safety / temp control on the VRMs

- You get the Vop limit if your card reach the maximum boost state, but the voltage table would allow you to go higher. => Vop


----------



## hurricane28

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *syl1979*
> 
> You get the Vop limit if your card reach the maximum allowed voltage state, and the frequency corresponding in the boost table is lower than the maximum allowed boost state


In other words, i can add more voltage in order to clock higher?


----------



## syl1979

I have some doubts. Need to check later with some bios tweaking, my first answer may not be true. It may be the contrary, reaching maximum boost state when the voltage table allows to go higher.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *hurricane28*
> 
> In other words, i can add more voltage in order to clock higher?


Can you post your bios ? we can have a look


----------



## ppbastos

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Hequaqua*
> 
> Post yours and let me take a look.....and thanks.


Please find attached.

DB24.zip 136k .zip file


----------



## DeathAngel74

my card throttles more with PCI-E set to 75W. I have to set it to 82W.


----------



## kanttii

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *gatygun*
> 
> They should just make 8gb gddr5 970's clocked at 1500mhz/4000mhz stock with 2x 8 pins power connectors.
> 
> That would be something


Yeah that'd be cool but it would be preeeettty hard to do: http://www.pcper.com/reviews/Graphics-Cards/NVIDIA-Discloses-Full-Memory-Structure-and-Limitations-GTX-970
http://techreport.com/review/27724/nvidia-the-geforce-gtx-970-works-exactly-as-intended

"Nvidia's engineers built a new feature into Maxwell that allows the company to make fuller use of a less-than-perfect chip. In the event that a memory partition has a bad section of L2 cache, the firm can disable the bad section of cache. The remaining L2 cache in the memory partition can then service both memory controllers in the partition thanks to a "buddy interface" between the L2 and the memory controllers. That "buddy interface" is shown as active, in a dark, horizontal arrow, in the bottom right memory partition on the diagram. In the other three memory partitions, this arrow is grayed out because the "buddy" interface is not used."



Remember, the GTX 970's are 980's that didn't have perfectly working parts of the GM204 GPU! So because the last bit of L2 cache is disabled (bottom right of pic), the 2nd last serves (I think) a full 1 GB of VRAM, so when the usage goes over 3.5GB you might start to see slowdown and stuttering.


Spoiler: That's what I get in GTA V if I use too many 4K texture mods :D



like here, you might see some pop-in and FPS drops (fps top left corner).. like when the camera goes near the grass that's 4-5K resolution, FPS drops instantly! That's when in GPU-Z I saw the VRAM usage go high, I think it was 3580MB or 3620MB or so.











¨

So if it had 8GB it would be at least a bit slower.. but maybe if clocked high enough like to 8ghz, it might not be that noticeable! Someone should try it out









@DeathAngel74 ROFL YEAH!


----------



## hurricane28

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *syl1979*
> 
> I have some doubts. Need to check later with some bios tweaking, my first answer may not be true. It may be the contrary, reaching maximum boost state when the voltage table allows to go higher.
> Can you post your bios ? we can have a look


In already posted my BIOS in screenshots earlier. Tried to post my entir BIOS but without succes lol


----------



## syl1979

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *hurricane28*
> 
> In already posted my BIOS in screenshots earlier. Tried to post my entir BIOS but without succes lol


I don't see all the settings. make a .zip of your file and attach it to your answer


----------



## hurricane28

Okay, here it is:

x.zip 138k .zip file


----------



## gatygun

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kanttii*
> 
> Yeah that'd be cool but it would be preeeettty hard to do: http://www.pcper.com/reviews/Graphics-Cards/NVIDIA-Discloses-Full-Memory-Structure-and-Limitations-GTX-970
> http://techreport.com/review/27724/nvidia-the-geforce-gtx-970-works-exactly-as-intended
> 
> "Nvidia's engineers built a new feature into Maxwell that allows the company to make fuller use of a less-than-perfect chip. In the event that a memory partition has a bad section of L2 cache, the firm can disable the bad section of cache. The remaining L2 cache in the memory partition can then service both memory controllers in the partition thanks to a "buddy interface" between the L2 and the memory controllers. That "buddy interface" is shown as active, in a dark, horizontal arrow, in the bottom right memory partition on the diagram. In the other three memory partitions, this arrow is grayed out because the "buddy" interface is not used."
> 
> 
> 
> Remember, the GTX 970's are 980's that didn't have perfectly working parts of the GM204 GPU! So because the last bit of L2 cache is disabled (bottom right of pic), the 2nd last serves (I think) a full 1 GB of VRAM, so when the usage goes over 3.5GB you might start to see slowdown and stuttering.
> 
> 
> Spoiler: That's what I get in GTA V if I use too many 4K texture mods :D
> 
> 
> 
> like here, you might see some pop-in and FPS drops (fps top left corner).. like when the camera goes near the grass that's 4-5K resolution, FPS drops instantly! That's when in GPU-Z I saw the VRAM usage go high, I think it was 3580MB or 3620MB or so.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ¨
> 
> So if it had 8GB it would be at least a bit slower.. but maybe if clocked high enough like to 8ghz, it might not be that noticeable! Someone should try it out
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> @DeathAngel74 ROFL YEAH!


It has been done for ages

The isseu more is that it makes the 980 completely obsolet, it makes no sense to do so. So they will wait and rebrand the gpu entirely for a next year lineup and throw a little bit more v-ram or overclock it a little and sell it for exactly what it is right now. ( as we all know nvidia doesn't like to give much v-ram on there cards, because it makes people upgrade for newer generations easier ). We will probably see because of this a minor improvement on the core and architecture if any at all and be sold as 1070.

The main issue what probably prevents them from making a 8gb even is they wanted on the current architecture is the bandwidth


----------



## syl1979

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *hurricane28*
> 
> When running valley i get:
> perfcap vrel. vop
> 
> What does that mean? I get this when i increase the voltage to 1.3v but when i am at 1.262 i get vrel perfcap.
> 
> this is my current bios btw:


your card is a MSI Gaming no ?

You only modified the first slider to 1.3v. You didn't do any other change to the voltage table ?

From my understanding :
Slider 1 : max usable voltage for the card - 1.30v here
Slider 2 : the right value should be the maximum voltage you get when loading the card without increase by software - 1.25v
Slider 3 : the right value should be the maximum voltage usable with software increase - 1.262v
It seems that MSI afterburner defines the possible voltage increase by checking the difference between Slider 2 - Right and Slider 3 - Left... = 1262.5-1175 = 87mv
I found that there is a software limit to +100mv in afterburner. So the max voltage will be maximum Slider 2 - Right + 100mV.

I suggest that you move first the Slider 2 Left to 1.20v , and slider 3 right to 1.3v. You should be able to reach at least 1.275v

I am not sure if others have found this (it may be only for my MSI 4gd5t), but I have also discovered that there is some default hard values for the voltage at given boost states.
If I set the voltage for the given state lower than this value, it doesn't change anything
fo my card these values are :
CLK 60 = 1.131 v
CLK 61 = 1.16 v
CLK 62 = 1.187 v
CLK 63 = 1.206 v
CLK 64 = 1.231 v
CLK 65 = 1.256 v
(for the others I don't know)

For the voltage states, if the left value is higher than the slider 1, the state will not be usable (should get a Vop limit)
The right values I still have no clear idea what they are for ?


----------



## DeathAngel74

I wonder if the RMA'd card will be this?

Kinda fugly, LOL!


----------



## DeathAngel74

The new card is out for delivery. Will give an update soon


----------



## Mr-Dark

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DeathAngel74*
> 
> I wonder if the RMA'd card will be this?
> 
> Kinda fugly, LOL!


Nope. as you see exclusive to Best buy








Quote:


> The new card is out for delivery. Will give an update soon


I like that when aramex website say out for delivery I Just open my case and wait


----------



## Vellinious

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DeathAngel74*
> 
> I wonder if the RMA'd card will be this?
> 
> Kinda fugly, LOL!


I know a LOT of people that would pay good money for that back plate.....in fact, I know 2 guys in facebook groups I'm in that have Fallout themed builds. lol


----------



## DeathAngel74

nevermind...its 04G-P4-3979-KF, the RMA card is still -KB


----------



## Starsplorer

Hello mates, new to the forum I created this account because this thread seems to have some experts. Really appreciative of any help.

So my problem is this: When I use MSI Afterburner to overclock, my core clock is 'stuck' at 1088mhz. All the other settings I can tweak with just fine but the core clock speed is unresponsive to any input.

I did so some searching about the problem and I somebody from this forum, I think the gentleman above me, suggested that the problem had to do with a bad driver install or something bad happening from afterburner. So to try and fix it I completely uninstalled afterburner and rivatuner, then booted into safe mode and used a DDU to uninstall my nvidia driver. Then I rebooted and reinstalled the nvidia driver. Then I rebooted and reinstalled afterburner. Then I reboot once more and try to see if I can alter the core clock speed but still, no dice. Done it twice now and it seems to have no effect.

So I've spent a fair bit of time on this and I'm at a loss, I'm hoping one of you mates can sort me out.

Specs:
Windows 8.1 64bit
Intel i5 4690k
NVIDIA Geforce gtx 970 driver version 358.91
16gb ram
275gb SSD (operating system)
1tb HD

Hope I am not leaving out any information. Thanks for your time.


----------



## Starsplorer

I forgot to mention also the 970 was manufactured by ASUS and with it they included software called GPUTweak and GPUTweakStreaming. GPUTweak was essentially the same as afterburner and neither of them worked before I uninstalled everything on my first try to fix things. Should I try the full reinstall but tack on ASUS' GPUTweak instead of afterburner?


----------



## kanttii

That's VERY weird! Have you tried EVGA PrecisionX? That worked the best for me of all of the overclocking apps! http://www.evga.com/precision/
Gotta create an account, but it's all right







I hope that would help with it.. If not, then you could try an older version of the NVIDIA driver like 358.50. The newest driver causes crashes and blue screens for me.

So to recap, it shows as 1088mhz in GPU-Z and overclocking apps when you try to overclock? Or is it always at that? Did you try increasing voltage by 87mV or so, to give it the maximum just in case?


----------



## Starsplorer

Ok great I will give PrecisionX and increasing the voltage all the way up and report what happens, thanks.

Yup it shows as 1088mhz everywhere before and after I try to overclock, it is just always at that.


----------



## Starsplorer

Alright well I seem to be getting the same result with EVGA PrecisionX, that result being that I can't modify the core clock speed. I tried to bring the voltage up to maximum which was for me +37mv (can't figure out how to get to +87) and have seen no improvement.

Thanks again for your help mate hopefully we can bang this out.


----------



## DeathAngel74

do you have max performance specified in nvidia control panel? not adaptive?


----------



## DeathAngel74

Card still not here!! I feel like a kid on Christmas Eve!!!
*Edit... nevermind.*


----------



## Starsplorer

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DeathAngel74*
> 
> do you have max performance specified in nvidia control panel? not adaptive?


Yes, I do.

The settings I've changed there are:
Maximum pre-rendered frames - 1
Multi-display/mixed-GPU acceleration - Single display performance mode
Power management mode - Prefer maximum performance
Vertical Sync - Off


----------



## DeathAngel74




----------



## DeathAngel74

What should i set for PhysX? GPu1, gpu2 or CPU?


----------



## Mr-Dark

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DeathAngel74*
> 
> What should i set for PhysX? GPu1, gpu2 or CPU?


Auto here.. time to try SLI with some games


----------



## kanttii

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Starsplorer*
> 
> Ok great I will give PrecisionX and increasing the voltage all the way up and report what happens, thanks.
> 
> Yup it shows as 1088mhz everywhere before and after I try to overclock, it is just always at that.


What if you enable K-Boost from PrecisionX right side?

So crazy... Could you install 3dmark or Unigine Valley or Heaven, set the overclock, then open GPU-Z sensors tab and launch benchmark in windowed mode?

Then it should show the "real" clock once it boosts, and if there's a problem with power or voltage or anything it should show in GPU-Z sensor tab next to PerfCap reason. If it says Vrel, Vop etc starting with V the fault is voltage, and if Pwr, there isn't enough power delivery.. It might be that, or then simply it won't show then until boosting! This is all just guesswork but let's try to find why that happens!

What Power Supply, CPU and motherboard do you have?


----------



## hurricane28

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *syl1979*
> 
> your card is a MSI Gaming no ?
> 
> You only modified the first slider to 1.3v. You didn't do any other change to the voltage table ?
> 
> From my understanding :
> Slider 1 : max usable voltage for the card - 1.30v here
> Slider 2 : the right value should be the maximum voltage you get when loading the card without increase by software - 1.25v
> Slider 3 : the right value should be the maximum voltage usable with software increase - 1.262v
> It seems that MSI afterburner defines the possible voltage increase by checking the difference between Slider 2 - Right and Slider 3 - Left... = 1262.5-1175 = 87mv
> I found that there is a software limit to +100mv in afterburner. So the max voltage will be maximum Slider 2 - Right + 100mV.
> 
> I suggest that you move first the Slider 2 Left to 1.20v , and slider 3 right to 1.3v. You should be able to reach at least 1.275v
> 
> I am not sure if others have found this (it may be only for my MSI 4gd5t), but I have also discovered that there is some default hard values for the voltage at given boost states.
> If I set the voltage for the given state lower than this value, it doesn't change anything
> fo my card these values are :
> CLK 60 = 1.131 v
> CLK 61 = 1.16 v
> CLK 62 = 1.187 v
> CLK 63 = 1.206 v
> CLK 64 = 1.231 v
> CLK 65 = 1.256 v
> (for the others I don't know)
> 
> For the voltage states, if the left value is higher than the slider 1, the state will not be usable (should get a Vop limit)
> The right values I still have no clear idea what they are for ?


Yeah, after some reading and thinking, this is what i come up with. I should be able to hit 1.318 v when i set it in AB.

x.zip 138k .zip file


----------



## DeathAngel74

grrrrrr same *****


----------



## hurricane28

I don't understand it anymore.

At the bios posted above i get the following:

Stock voltage is going from 1.212 to 1.262 v when i set it to +20 in AB i get 1.237 at +50 i get 1.262. Than i set it to +75 and i see 1.275 for a short period of time and get an boost clock of 1.455 MHz as you can see in HWINFO64..

I could see the voltages in AB and GPU-Z but than it changes its mind and goes to 1.262 v and i still get the Vrel in perfcap.. Some weird **** is going on with these cards man.. i'm telling you lol


----------



## Vellinious

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DeathAngel74*
> 
> grrrrrr same *****


You got the new card, and it's doing the same thing after a bios flash? What the......


----------



## Vellinious

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *hurricane28*
> 
> I don't understand it anymore.
> 
> At the bios posted above i get the following:
> 
> Stock voltage is going from 1.212 to 1.262 v when i set it to +20 in AB i get 1.237 at +50 i get 1.262. Than i set it to +75 and i see 1.275 for a short period of time and get an boost clock of 1.455 MHz as you can see in HWINFO64..
> 
> I could see the voltages in AB and GPU-Z but than it changes its mind and goes to 1.262 v and i still get the Vrel in perfcap.. Some weird **** is going on with these cards man.. i'm telling you lol


The voltage will vary depending on the load and clock. Unless you use Precision X "KBoost" or the Afterburner equivalent to lock in the boost clock and boost voltage, it's going to fluctuate to what it needs to run those clocks. It won't run any more than it absolutely has to.


----------



## hurricane28

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Vellinious*
> 
> The voltage will vary depending on the load and clock. Unless you use Precision X "KBoost" or the Afterburner equivalent to lock in the boost clock and boost voltage, it's going to fluctuate to what it needs to run those clocks. It won't run any more than it absolutely has to.


Yes i know this but that is not what i was revering to..

As you can see i was running valley so there was a load on the card.. suddenly i could see the voltage go up to 1.275 v in AB, GPU-z an HWINFO64 but later it turned back to 1.262 v for no reason whatsoever..

I think something went wrong or something because this is not normal by any means.


----------



## Vellinious

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *hurricane28*
> 
> Yes i know this but that is not what i was revering to..
> 
> As you can see i was running valley so there was a load on the card.. suddenly i could see the voltage go up to 1.275 v in AB, GPU-z an HWINFO64 but later it turned back to 1.262 v for no reason whatsoever..
> 
> I think something went wrong or something because this is not normal by any means.


Did it affect frame rates in a negative way?


----------



## hurricane28

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Vellinious*
> 
> Did it affect frame rates in a negative way?


I didn't look at frames because i was focused on the weird thing that happened with the voltage.

Strange thing is is that i never seen the 1.275 v again in any software.. i guess these cards have a mind on their own lol

I just did a valley run and no matter how high i set the voltage in AB boost clock remains the same as when i set it to 1.262 v and GPU-Z keeps telling me that i have Vrel perfcap..

Is it because i am using AB 4.1.1 instead of the previous one? Strange things going with these cards man, never had this with keppler when i was tweaking the bios.


----------



## gatygun

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *hurricane28*
> 
> I didn't look at frames because i was focused on the weird thing that happened with the voltage.
> 
> Strange thing is is that i never seen the 1.275 v again in any software.. i guess these cards have a mind on their own lol
> 
> I just did a valley run and no matter how high i set the voltage in AB boost clock remains the same as when i set it to 1.262 v and GPU-Z keeps telling me that i have Vrel perfcap..
> 
> Is it because i am using AB 4.1.1 instead of the previous one? Strange things going with these cards man, never had this with keppler when i was tweaking the bios.


Sometimes this is me when looking at afterburner:



And afterburner is like:


----------



## hurricane28

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *gatygun*
> 
> Sometimes this is me when looking at afterburner:
> 
> 
> 
> And afterburner is like:


LOL sometimes i feel like that at overclocking in general.

It can be so time consuming and annoying. The thing is that i have no idea what i am doing basically lol
All i do is just copy others settings in the hope they will work for me too.

I need to know how this architecture works in order to understand this strange behavior.


----------



## kanttii

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *hurricane28*
> 
> LOL sometimes i feel like that at overclocking in general.
> 
> It can be so time consuming and annoying. The thing is that i have no idea what i am doing basically lol
> All i do is just copy others settings in the hope they will work for me too.
> 
> I need to know how this architecture works in order to understand this strange behavior.


I'm on phone now so I can't open the bios..but what are you aiming with it? Do you want to be able to adjust it in AB and that's causing problems? Sounds like the max voltages aren't set everywhere.. Did you add them to the bottom sliders?


----------



## DeathAngel74

Ok, much better....
unboxing
backplate
power connectors and dual bios switch

Best Buy actually upheld evga's warranty in store. I even got $10 back...


----------



## ValValdesky

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DeathAngel74*
> 
> Ok, much better....
> unboxing
> backplate
> power connectors and dual bios switch
> 
> Best Buy actually upheld evga's warranty in store. I even got $10 back...


That's really nice.


----------



## Shaded War

I updated drivers to 358.91 and now I'm getting random driver crashes while playing Fallout 4 (haven't played any other games on these drivers). Not sure which driver I was previously using, but I never had this problem in other games. Can anyone recommend a good stable driver I can roll back to or offer a solution to fix this? Thanks.


----------



## kl6mk6

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Shaded War*
> 
> I updated drivers to 358.91 and now I'm getting random driver crashes while playing Fallout 4 (haven't played any other games on these drivers). Not sure which driver I was previously using, but I never had this problem in other games. Can anyone recommend a good stable driver I can roll back to or offer a solution to fix this? Thanks.


http://www.nvidia.com/Download/Find.aspx?lang=en-us

Just go here and work down the list. Are you overclocked at all? I would say you probably want to try lowering your clocks a little before changing the driver if so.


----------



## Vellinious

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DeathAngel74*
> 
> Ok, much better....
> unboxing
> backplate
> power connectors and dual bios switch
> 
> Best Buy actually upheld evga's warranty in store. I even got $10 back...


Very cool!! Hopefully no more power limit trouble.....


----------



## DeathAngel74

http://www.evga.com/Products/Product.aspx?pn=04G-P4-3975-KR

Same specs ^^^^^^^


----------



## DeathAngel74

EVGA said its the equivalent of a 2.0+(6+2) power phase).


----------



## Vellinious

Should have the increased power limits then on the stock bios. Still not high enough, imho, but....wait and see how it performs.


----------



## DeathAngel74




----------



## Vellinious

The 2nd bios is supposed to have a higher power limit. Does it?


----------



## DeathAngel74

Still stock bios....

*Edit:*
Switched to 115% bios to get rid of pwr perfcap


----------



## DeathAngel74

http://www.3dmark.com/3dm/9246094

Stock bios 110%


stock bios 115%


----------



## Starsplorer

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kanttii*
> 
> What if you enable K-Boost from PrecisionX right side?
> 
> So crazy... Could you install 3dmark or Unigine Valley or Heaven, set the overclock, then open GPU-Z sensors tab and launch benchmark in windowed mode?
> 
> Then it should show the "real" clock once it boosts, and if there's a problem with power or voltage or anything it should show in GPU-Z sensor tab next to PerfCap reason. If it says Vrel, Vop etc starting with V the fault is voltage, and if Pwr, there isn't enough power delivery.. It might be that, or then simply it won't show then until boosting! This is all just guesswork but let's try to find why that happens!
> 
> What Power Supply, CPU and motherboard do you have?


Ok cool mate. I have no idea what or how but it looks like the problem has decided to fix itself? I was annoyed it still wasn't working and decided to reinstall all my drivers and software again, and make sure I had all my settings configured properly etc. I did it this last time and then with EVGA PrecisionX I was able to modify my clock speeds while benchmarking! I'm not sure what fixed it, like as not it is of course my user error and I had some setting or driver install mucked up somehow. Still using the newest driver version 358.91. The only difference this time is I used EVGA PrecisionX instead of ASUS GPUTweak or MSI Afterburner, and had no other GPU tuners besides PrecisionX installed after the fresh driver install.

Well in the end I haven't the foggiest what the problem was or what fixed it but I gotta thank you for taking the time to help and apologize for wasting time as it was obviously my user error all along.


----------



## DeathAngel74

@Vellinious,
Could you please post your stock and modded bios files? I want to check something out. EVGA's rep confirmed the new card as a rebranded 3975-KR a.k.a 970 ssc acx 2.0+ For Best Buy. Only problem is there is no data sheet on the 3979-KF yet, as it was just released on Tuesday. I can't find anything on the net either, except bestbuy.com . Thanks in advance.


----------



## hurricane28

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kanttii*
> 
> I'm on phone now so I can't open the bios..but what are you aiming with it? Do you want to be able to adjust it in AB and that's causing problems? Sounds like the max voltages aren't set everywhere.. Did you add them to the bottom sliders?


Yes i want to apply the voltage in AB so i can set my overclock whenever i like so the card is not always overclocked. Look at my previous post on what happened. I have no idea on how to mod the bios from there lol


----------



## Mc'zee

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DeathAngel74*
> 
> Ok, much better....
> unboxing
> backplate
> power connectors and dual bios switch
> 
> Best Buy actually upheld evga's warranty in store. I even got $10 back...


Nice VGA man, really like how it looks.


----------



## DeathAngel74

The 2nd slider in the voltage table controls the slider in AB. Set it to 1175-1275, should be able ro adjust in AB afterwards.


----------



## Xeno1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *hurricane28*
> 
> Yeah, after some reading and thinking, this is what i come up with. I should be able to hit 1.318 v when i set it in AB.
> 
> x.zip 138k .zip file


Can you take a screen shot that shows you getting over 1.275 volts?


----------



## hurricane28

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Xeno1*
> 
> Can you take a screen shot that shows you getting over 1.275 volts?


Nope because the max i saw was 1.275 like i posted couple of pages back.


----------



## Xeno1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DeathAngel74*
> 
> http://www.evga.com/Products/Product.aspx?pn=04G-P4-3975-KR
> 
> Same specs ^^^^^^^


Thats the card I have. I wonder what is different on the Best Buy version of it.


----------



## DeathAngel74

He'd a need a digital multimeter to get proof of 1.318v......Software can't read voltage past 1.275v, no matter what you set in the bios.


----------



## Xeno1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Vellinious*
> 
> The 2nd bios is supposed to have a higher power limit. Does it?


Yup it does. its 115% I believe or its 110.


----------



## DeathAngel74

Are you using a modded bios Xeno1? If so, do you mind sharing it?

Elpida vram, 74.8% ASIC. Grrr, i hate this phone, lol.


----------



## Xeno1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DeathAngel74*
> 
> Are you using a modded bios Xeno1? If so, do you mind sharing it?
> 
> Elpida vram, 74.5% ASIC


This one is so I can get 1500/8000 at 1.26 volts. I'm sure you can just up the voltages to what ever you want easy enough.

GM204.zip 136k .zip file


----------



## Xeno1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DeathAngel74*
> 
> He'd a need a digital multimeter to get proof of 1.318v......Software can't read voltage past 1.275v, no matter what you set in the bios.


I wonder what the problem is there. Thats annoying as hell.


----------



## DeathAngel74

Yeah i know. I have a meter, but dont know where the measuring points are located. Plus i dont want take the backplate off, lol.Thanks for the share +rep wow, my phone is illiterate today....


----------



## Xeno1

Good luck. Thats set to 300 watts as well.


----------



## DeathAngel74

Thanks.


----------



## hurricane28

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DeathAngel74*
> 
> The 2nd slider in the voltage table controls the slider in AB. Set it to 1175-1275, should be able ro adjust in AB afterwards.


Thnx i will try that.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DeathAngel74*
> 
> The 2nd slider in the voltage table controls the slider in AB. Set it to 1175-1275, should be able ro adjust in AB afterwards.


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DeathAngel74*
> 
> He'd a need a digital multimeter to get proof of 1.318v......Software can't read voltage past 1.275v, no matter what you set in the bios.


anything over 1.262 v is not shown in AB i think. The strange part is that i saw the voltage turned up to 1.275 v for a short period of time and than goes back to 1.262 v as you can see in the screen shot.

I will try set the second slither to 1175-1.275 v and hopefully i will get 1.275 v.

Nice cards btw


----------



## Xeno1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *hurricane28*
> 
> Thnx i will try that.
> 
> anything over 1.262 v is not shown in AB i think. The strange part is that i saw the voltage turned up to 1.275 v for a short period of time and than goes back to 1.262 v as you can see in the screen shot.
> 
> I will try set the second slither to 1175-1.275 v and hopefully i will get 1.275 v.
> 
> Nice cards btw


I can get 1.275 to show. I just dont get much more out of it than 1.26. Like 10 points in valley.


----------



## hurricane28

I am on 358.87 and i must say that this is the worst driver i ever come a crossed..

It feels laggy and i get driver crash much faster than with the previous one. So revert back to 353.62 again..

What drivers are you guys running?


----------



## DeathAngel74

358.87


----------



## blaze2210

I'm also on 358.87. Sounds like your OC needs some fine-tuning there, hurricane.


----------



## DeathAngel74

Do you want my old backplate blaze2210? I'll ship to you for free?


----------



## Vellinious

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *hurricane28*
> 
> I am on 358.87 and i must say that this is the worst driver i ever come a crossed..
> 
> It feels laggy and i get driver crash much faster than with the previous one. So revert back to 353.62 again..
> 
> What drivers are you guys running?


353.62. It's the only driver I've found thus far that'll consistently put me above 14600 graphics score on FS with a single card, and consistently above 28k graphics score in SLI.


----------



## hurricane28

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DeathAngel74*
> 
> 358.87


Okay, and how is that working out for ya? I surely don't like it at all.

I am also stuck with Nvidia update 10.4.0 which i cannot remove in programs and features..


----------



## blaze2210

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DeathAngel74*
> 
> Do you want my old backplate blaze2210? I'll ship to you for free?


Sure, I'd have a hard time turning down a backplate!


----------



## DeathAngel74

Cool. I'll let you know..


----------



## blaze2210

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DeathAngel74*
> 
> Cool. I'll let you know..


Sounds good!


----------



## hurricane28

I think there is something seriously wrong with this card or its AB that's playing tricks on me..

I get the same issue i got before. This is my bios:

x.zip 138k .zip file


This doesn't make any sense at all. When i installed the 353.62 driver and restart my PC i run valley and AB and GPU-Z.

I saw that voltage was at 1.23 and got Vrel perfcap, i set voltage to +20 and i saw it was 1.262 v than i moved it to +50 and i saw 1.275 v and there was no perfcap. I set the core to +50 and i saw 1505 MHz but than it backed off to 1.262 V and i got 1340 something..

Can someone tell me what the hell is going on with this freaking bios thing? Or can some one please make a bios that i can change voltage in AB to 1.275 and it stays there? Its driving me nuts..


----------



## Xeno1

http://www.overclock.net/t/1517316/extract-and-flash-gtx-970-and-980-firmware-zosons-h2o-and-air-custom-bios
Try the BIOS on this page


----------



## hurricane28

I will make a recording of valley run that shows that no matter how high i set the voltage i never see 1.275 v again...

I don't want to flash any bios anymore until i understand what the heck is going on with this weird ****...


----------



## hurricane28

I can't upload MP4 it seems... ugh, this is becoming the most taxing i ever did with an PC...


----------



## hurricane28

I think my card is broken or something. Even when i set everything to 1.275 v i never see it back again in AB or any other software... it keeps it at 1.262 v no matter what. These things really do have a mind on their own it seems. Never ever had so much trouble on overclocking and modding a bios on any card than this...


----------



## blaze2210

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *hurricane28*
> 
> I think there is something seriously wrong with this card or its AB that's playing tricks on me..
> 
> I get the same issue i got before. This is my bios:
> 
> x.zip 138k .zip file
> 
> 
> This doesn't make any sense at all. When i installed the 353.62 driver and restart my PC i run valley and AB and GPU-Z.
> 
> I saw that voltage was at 1.23 and got Vrel perfcap, i set voltage to +20 and i saw it was 1.262 v than i moved it to +50 and i saw 1.275 v and there was no perfcap. I set the core to +50 and i saw 1505 MHz but than it backed off to 1.262 V and i got 1340 something..
> 
> Can someone tell me what the hell is going on with this freaking bios thing? Or can some one please make a bios that i can change voltage in AB to 1.275 and it stays there? Its driving me nuts..


Is this your stock BIOS, or has this one been modded?


----------



## hurricane28

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *blaze2210*
> 
> Is this your stock BIOS, or has this one been modded?


This is my bios that i mod myself.

I managed to get 1.275 v by now. It must have been a setting in the bios that kept it at 1.262 v. This is my current bios that i tweaked myself:

x.zip 138k .zip file


----------



## DeathAngel74




----------



## DeathAngel74

too hot....


----------



## Vellinious

At least you're breaking the 14k barrier consistently now.


----------



## DeathAngel74

DAYUM!!!

I need to fix that tho......


----------



## blaze2210

Well, step 1 would be to set a more aggressive fan curve - 80% at 80* is pretty mellow. Mine would be at 100% before the temps even hit 70*C. The next step would be checking out the power delivery. What BIOS are you currently using?


----------



## DeathAngel74

not so bad this time..


----------



## Vellinious

Could try to redo the thermal paste too....not sure if it'd help, but on air cooling, using a really good thermal paste might help a little bit....if you're running right on the ragged edge, every little bit helps.


----------



## DeathAngel74

I might turn fans around, have more positive air flow and redo thermal paste. Firestrike and Catzilla are the most brutal 76-80*C. Heaven and Valley run 65-71*C


----------



## DeathAngel74

It's crazy to redo paste on the 2nd day isnt it lol? 330W and 1.243v shouldnt cause that much heat should it?

table 1 is
330000
330000

table 6 is
220000
330000(150%)


----------



## Vellinious

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DeathAngel74*
> 
> It's crazy to redo paste on the 2nd day isnt it lol? 330W and 1.243v shouldnt cause that much heat should it?
> 
> table 1 is
> 330000
> 330000
> 
> table 6 is
> 220000
> 330000(150%)


Depends on if they got a good mount at the factory, and the quality of the paste they use. I dunno...I haven't had an air cooled GPU in years. I replace mine the DAY I get it. lol


----------



## Hequaqua

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DeathAngel74*
> 
> I might turn fans around, have more positive air flow and redo thermal paste. Firestrike and Catzilla are the most brutal 76-80*C. Heaven and Valley run 65-71*C


I don't know how much space you have in your case, but I bought one of these and mounted two 90mm fans on it. They feed fresh air into the card.


----------



## DeathAngel74

I have 5


----------



## Hequaqua

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DeathAngel74*
> 
> I have 5


I have 9 total I think. 5-120mm 2-140 2-90mm....lol That includes the two on my H50.


----------



## blaze2210

I have 7 currently installed, normally 9 when running my H100i in push/pull.


----------



## DeathAngel74

man heaven hits 70C. changed the thermal paste too. Maybe should i lower the power? I don't remember it getting that hot at 232W


----------



## Hequaqua

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *blaze2210*
> 
> I have 7 currently installed, normally 9 when running my H100i in push/pull.


I hear ya. I have the two 140's, three 120's, and the two 90's all on a fan controller. I don't run any of those wide open. The two on the h50 are PWM.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DeathAngel74*
> 
> man heaven hits 70C. changed the thermal paste too. Maybe should i lower the power? I don't remember it getting that hot at 232W


Here is Valley after looping for 30 mins.:


----------



## DeathAngel74

dammit.....a$$hat card.....I don't know how to cool it down.


----------



## hurricane28

Finally, no perfcap anymore but still there is not much head room left. At 1.275 v 2000 MHz Memory and 1589 MHz core i get driver crashes in Firetstrike and Valley. I set power limit and TDP at 350 Watts.

But now i am always at 1.275 v what slither do i need to change in order to adjust the voltage in AB?


----------



## DeathAngel74

post it and i'll look


----------



## hurricane28

x.zip 138k .zip file


I try lower power limit and TDP because Johny30Bass hits a power limit when power limit and TDP is set too high.


----------



## DeathAngel74

hurricane28.zip 273k .zip file

Hope this helps. If you still have issues try moving p00,p02 back to 600-1600


----------



## DeathAngel74

added another fan, and flipped the front panel fan around(exhaust). Temps dropped 3-4*C


Was seriously starting to piss me off, lol


----------



## DeathAngel74

Here's the bios if anyone wants to take a look.

3979-KF_1531.5_8010mhz_1.243v_333W.zip 136k .zip file


----------



## Xeno1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DeathAngel74*
> 
> It's crazy to redo paste on the 2nd day isnt it lol? 330W and 1.243v shouldnt cause that much heat should it?
> I never have gone over 70C with this fan curve. Depends on how much noise you can tolerate. I can tolerate alot. Headphones are always on anyway.


----------



## Xeno1

Never get over 70.


----------



## Xeno1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *hurricane28*
> 
> x.zip 138k .zip file
> 
> 
> I try lower power limit and TDP because Johny30Bass hits a power limit when power limit and TDP is set too high.


Ive never hit a power limit on that model, and temps are reasonable under benches, under games its nearly 5-10 lower about 60 C which is more than fine.


----------



## Hequaqua

Well...not a great way to start a morning.....

Booted up, surfed around a bit. I thought I would perhaps play a game. I open GPU-Z to monitor the card. This is what I see right of the bat:



The card will not down clock. There is no load on the GPU. I have the base clock set to 1367, boost to 1506.5. You can see that I have the power set to adaptive.

Any ideas?

I've rebooted several times....card is always at 1506.5.

Going to roll back to an older driver see what happens.


----------



## Xeno1

I have occasionally had that problem too. Try reinstalling AB.worked for me.


----------



## Hequaqua

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Xeno1*
> 
> I have occasionally had that problem too. Try reinstalling AB.worked for me.


I rolled the driver back.....all good.

Thx


----------



## Hequaqua

I'm pretty sure I'm done messing with the bios on this card.

I finally got my PWR perfcap in Catzilla resolved.



EDIT: +1 Rep to hurricane28 All I needed was one change in the power table(PCIe). Went from 75w to 82w. Left everything else alone. Thanks


----------



## Vellinious

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Hequaqua*
> 
> Well...not a great way to start a morning.....
> 
> Booted up, surfed around a bit. I thought I would perhaps play a game. I open GPU-Z to monitor the card. This is what I see right of the bat:
> 
> 
> 
> The card will not down clock. There is no load on the GPU. I have the base clock set to 1367, boost to 1506.5. You can see that I have the power set to adaptive.
> 
> Any ideas?
> 
> I've rebooted several times....card is always at 1506.5.
> 
> Going to roll back to an older driver see what happens.


Mine will do that if I have the power management settings in the NVIDIA control panel set to "performance" instead of "adaptive". Reinstalling the drivers would have set that back to it's base setting of adaptive.


----------



## Hequaqua

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Vellinious*
> 
> Mine will do that if I have the power management settings in the NVIDIA control panel set to "performance" instead of "adaptive". Reinstalling the drivers would have set that back to it's base setting of adaptive.


I keep it adaptive in the global settings. Performance in the program settings. It was weird. It could have been something in one of the flashes last night, although I was gaming on it really late without any problems.

As you would say...../shrug


----------



## hurricane28

Now when i can get 1.275 v finally, i don't see any performance gain...

how is it possible that i get lower score with higher clocks?

I crashed in Firestrike when running 1.275 v core 1584 MHz and memory is only running 2000 MHz...

This is what i got during the run:



This is my bios:

x.zip 138k .zip file


Someone plz tell me what the heck is going on..

this is the latest result i got in firestrike:



Its ridiculously low for the clocks i am running.. i really don't understand what is causing this. I tried lower clocks but obviously i get even lower scores than.


----------



## Vellinious

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *hurricane28*
> 
> Now when i can get 1.275 v finally, i don't see any performance gain...
> 
> how is it possible that i get lower score with higher clocks?
> 
> I crashed in Firestrike when running 1.275 v core 1584 MHz and memory is only running 2000 MHz...
> 
> This is what i got during the run:
> 
> 
> 
> This is my bios:
> 
> x.zip 138k .zip file
> 
> 
> Someone plz tell me what the heck is going on..
> 
> this is the latest result i got in firestrike:


Instability can cause lower frame rate drops, bringing the average fps down. I can run Firestrike on a single card through at 1633 / 2100, but it doesn't score as well as when I run 1616 / 2080.


----------



## Xeno1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Vellinious*
> 
> Instability can cause lower frame rate drops, bringing the average fps down. I can run Firestrike on a single card through at 1633 / 2100, but it doesn't score as well as when I run 1616 / 2080.


I second this.


----------



## Xeno1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *hurricane28*
> 
> Now when i can get 1.275 v finally, i don't see any performance gain...
> 
> how is it possible that i get lower score with higher clocks?
> 
> I crashed in Firestrike when running 1.275 v core 1584 MHz and memory is only running 2000 MHz...
> 
> This is what i got during the run:
> 
> 
> 
> This is my bios:
> 
> x.zip 138k .zip file
> 
> 
> Someone plz tell me what the heck is going on..
> 
> this is the latest result i got in firestrike:
> 
> 
> 
> Its ridiculously low for the clocks i am running.. i really don't understand what is causing this. I tried lower clocks but obviously i get even lower scores than.


That score is not that low really.


----------



## hurricane28

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Vellinious*
> 
> Instability can cause lower frame rate drops, bringing the average fps down. I can run Firestrike on a single card through at 1633 / 2100, but it doesn't score as well as when I run 1616 / 2080.


I know all of this, i think i reached the limit of my card, there is simply no other explanation possible... strange that even when i get Vrel perfcap i still have higher scores than without an perfcap with higher voltage.. my highest score is 14318 which is impossible to reach again for some reason and i am determine to figure out what is causing this because i am starting to be fed up with this stupid maxwell architecture.. again, never had these problems with keppler, it simply crashed or i get higher score as simple as that. I had way more fun overclocking keppler than with maxwell to be honest..

As you can see my temps are more than fine. Strange thing is that my physics score also dropped like 200 points.. perhaps i am infected with some weird adware or bloatware or something that is causing this weird behavior.


----------



## hurricane28

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Xeno1*
> 
> That score is not that low really.


Yes it is... i got 14318 with lower core clock but higher memory clock which i can never reach again for some weird reason. I want to know everything about this architecture in order to understand what the heck is going on. I have an 72.1 % ASIC score card so it should perform better than this..


----------



## DeathAngel74

At least your card isnt hitting 74*C running [email protected]!!!%%%@^^^


----------



## DeathAngel74

http://www.3dmark.com/3dm/9262965


----------



## Benjiw

What is the GPU-Z reading for 8000mhz VRAM? Do I times it by 2 to get the actual result like DDR3 ram or?


----------



## DeathAngel74

Take a look at this. This is what I did when my old ssc would throttle. It helped a little.

hurricane28_xmod.zip 136k .zip file


----------



## DeathAngel74

DDR=double data rate, not Dance Dance Revolution


----------



## hurricane28

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DeathAngel74*
> 
> At least your card isnt hitting 74*C running [email protected]!!!%%%@^^^


Yeah, i can imagine how annoying that must be man. Nothing but trouble with these cards it seems..
Did you replace the TIM yet? I saw an significantly improvement in temps when i reapplied TIM on my GTX 660 ti. Highest temp i ever seen on my GTX 970 was 62c.

It also seems that these cards have a mind of their own, but i will not rest until i tamed this architecture. There is only one boss and that's me














IF i cannot get this card at better clocks i return it to the store and want another one that clocks better..


----------



## DeathAngel74

did you see the bios i posted in #20402? yeah man. the card hit 86 last night. i freaked the hell out.....


----------



## Benjiw

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DeathAngel74*
> 
> DDR=double data rate, not Dance Dance Revolution


My VRAM currently reads 4036mhz so it's 8072mhz?


----------



## Vellinious

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Benjiw*
> 
> My VRAM currently reads 4036mhz so it's 8072mhz?


Effective speed, yes.


----------



## Hequaqua

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *hurricane28*
> 
> I know all of this, i think i reached the limit of my card, there is simply no other explanation possible... strange that even when i get Vrel perfcap i still have higher scores than without an perfcap with higher voltage.. my highest score is 14318 which is impossible to reach again for some reason and i am determine to figure out what is causing this because i am starting to be fed up with this stupid maxwell architecture.. again, never had these problems with keppler, it simply crashed or i get higher score as simple as that. I had way more fun overclocking keppler than with maxwell to be honest..
> 
> As you can see my temps are more than fine. Strange thing is that my physics score also dropped like 200 points.. perhaps i am infected with some weird adware or bloatware or something that is causing this weird behavior.


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *hurricane28*
> 
> Yes it is... i got 14318 with lower core clock but higher memory clock which i can never reach again for some weird reason. I want to know everything about this architecture in order to understand what the heck is going on. I have an 72.1 % ASIC score card so it should perform better than this..


I have the same card. It hits the wall right around 1574-1580. I've added voltage, taken it, added more power, etc. I can hit 1600, barely. lol I just think the limit is right around where we are at. I have my voltage low, but I can still get to 1560-1570 fairly stable with it(1.218v).


----------



## DeathAngel74

progress....


----------



## hurricane28

finally i broke my record!!



I discovered that its not the core temp that was holding me back but the VRM temps, this was my setup during the run:



Finally i can get those loud very high static pressure Corsair fans to a use









Makes me wonder what this card can do under water... IMO its not all about ASIC score.


----------



## hurricane28

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DeathAngel74*
> 
> progress....


You can do eet







Try adding a fan blowing on the back side of the card like i did, it reduced my temps and the card become a lot more stable.

I could get 14308 graphics score 3 time in a row when adding the fan.


----------



## Vellinious

Man, there's absolutely nothing wrong with a 14k+ graphics score.... The highest I've managed to get was 14674 at 1616 on the core and 2080 on the memory.

Makes me want to push mine again though....I'd like to see 15k.


----------



## hurricane28

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Vellinious*
> 
> Man, there's absolutely nothing wrong with a 14k+ graphics score.... The highest I've managed to get was 14674 at 1616 on the core and 2080 on the memory.
> 
> Makes me want to push mine again though....I'd like to see 15k.


I don't know what you are talking about to be honest because i am very happy with my score..

I was trying to break 14400 graphics score but i am happy with what i have now. Maybe at later date i will go for the absolute max but for now i am very happy.

Maybe it depends on the card but i didn't see much gain from pure clock speed, the highest score i got was with an extremely high memory speed. As you can see i only have a core clock of 1585 MHz but the memory clock is insane.


----------



## Vellinious

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *hurricane28*
> 
> I don't know what you are talking about to be honest because i am very happy with my score..
> 
> I was trying to break 14400 graphics score but i am happy with what i have now. Maybe at later date i will go for the absolute max but for now i am very happy.
> 
> Maybe it depends on the card but i didn't see much gain from pure clock speed, the highest score i got was with an extremely high memory speed. As you can see i only have a core clock of 1585 MHz but the memory clock is insane.


You seemed rather agitated in post 20397...was just trying to help. = )


----------



## hurricane28

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Vellinious*
> 
> You seemed rather agitated in post 20397...was just trying to help. = )


Yes i was, sorry about that. I was pretty agrevated because t didn't go like I expected. I am happy for now because I reached my goal pretty much. Hopefully there is a little more oomph left in this card so I can break the 14400 graphics score. For today I am done. Going out with some friends.


----------



## DeathAngel74

Lets try this a different way!


----------



## hurricane28

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DeathAngel74*
> 
> Lets try this a different way!


I am not sure what your plan is to be honest...


----------



## Hequaqua

I just ran Firestrike 6 times. Got over 14000 Graphics on each one!!!









http://www.3dmark.com/compare/fs/6476590/fs/6476717/fs/6476864/fs/6476554/fs/6476473/fs/6476754


----------



## Vellinious

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Hequaqua*
> 
> I just ran Firestrike 6 times. Got over 14000 Graphics on each one!!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> http://www.3dmark.com/compare/fs/6476590/fs/6476717/fs/6476864/fs/6476554/fs/6476473/fs/6476754


Nice runs!!

These are the two guys ahead of me on the single 970 leaderboards. No idea how ChinaFrog guy was able to get above 15k graphics score, but.....I'll keep pushing to see if I can get there. I'll never match their physics scores, though. = (

http://www.3dmark.com/compare/fs/3008080/fs/6366181/fs/3086353


----------



## hurricane28

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Hequaqua*
> 
> I just ran Firestrike 6 times. Got over 14000 Graphics on each one!!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> http://www.3dmark.com/compare/fs/6476590/fs/6476717/fs/6476864/fs/6476554/fs/6476473/fs/6476754


Nice runs man, you gave me something to work on







tomorrow i try to tweak it a little more so brase yourselfe


----------



## Hequaqua

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Vellinious*
> 
> Nice runs!!


Thx!

Here is the 7th one with GPU-Z:



This is with the voltage at 1.275v. I have the Base Clock and Boost set to 1544.5. 353.62 Driver seems to yield the best scores.

EDIT: I tried 1611 driver crash. Increasing Vram seemed to hinder the OC.


----------



## Vellinious

Who was it that was doing the driver testing? I noticed that both of the guys ahead of me are running really early drivers. "9.18.13.4416" and "9.18.13.4448". Looks like that's driver versions 344.11 and 344.48. Do you have any data on those? I'm gonna try it this weekend.....


----------



## Hequaqua

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Vellinious*
> 
> Who was it that was doing the driver testing? I noticed that both of the guys ahead of me are running really early drivers. "9.18.13.4416" and "9.18.13.4448". Looks like that's driver versions 344.11 and 344.48. Do you have any data on those? I'm gonna try it this weekend.....


No I don't have those. I think the oldest driver I have tested was 344.48, and it was so horrible on Windows10. I didn't even complete the test runs.

EDIT:

I just checked my folder....347.88 was the oldest. I am looking at 344.48 now. Going to try it, if it will let me install it. lol

Here ya go. I didn't make the normal 4 runs. I went right to the 1560/8100:


Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!



344.48


353.62


----------



## patriotaki

if i buy the GTX 970 G1 from gigabyte will i get it to work at 1500+mhz? I heard that some poeple dont have the same OC cuz of the chip..is it true?


----------



## Hequaqua

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *patriotaki*
> 
> if i buy the GTX 970 G1 from gigabyte will i get it to work at 1500+mhz? I heard that some poeple dont have the same OC cuz of the chip..is it true?


Anything with a chip is always the silicon lottery.

That said, most of the 970's are able to get to 1500. Normally you can use OC'ing software(AfterBurner, PrecisionX) to OC and achieve 1500. You can decide then if you want to mod your bios to reflect your daily settings. Mine are 1506/[email protected] Even at that I can get to 1560/8100 with software.

Are you going to be gaming, rendering, just general use?

I'm sure some others will chime in. Oh, I have the MSI Gaming. Each card is always a little different.

In my opinion, if you are at 1080p, you can't really go wrong with most of the 970's. The G1 does come with 6-pin and a 6+2-pin for power, that will give you a lot of options. Especially if you like to mess with overclocks!!


----------



## Vellinious

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *patriotaki*
> 
> if i buy the GTX 970 G1 from gigabyte will i get it to work at 1500+mhz? I heard that some poeple dont have the same OC cuz of the chip..is it true?


If you plan on overclocking, the only cards I'd stay away from are the STRIX and the Galax cards, other than the HOF. As for any other 970, they all overclock pretty well.


----------



## Benjiw

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Vellinious*
> 
> If you plan on overclocking, the only cards I'd stay away from are the STRIX and the Galax cards, other than the HOF. As for any other 970, they all overclock pretty well.


They do indeed, very happy with mine.


----------



## Xeno1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DeathAngel74*
> 
> did you see the bios i posted in #20402? yeah man. the card hit 86 last night. i freaked the hell out.....


IF you dont mind, do your most demanding type run with your fans at MAX? I'd like to see what kind of temps your get with really agro fans.


----------



## Hequaqua

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Vellinious*
> 
> Nice runs!!
> 
> These are the two guys ahead of me on the single 970 leaderboards. No idea how ChinaFrog guy was able to get above 15k graphics score, but.....I'll keep pushing to see if I can get there. I'll never match their physics scores, though. = (
> 
> http://www.3dmark.com/compare/fs/3008080/fs/6366181/fs/3086353


He is running his CPU at 5ghz and his 970 is at 1639!!


----------



## Vellinious

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Hequaqua*
> 
> He is running his CPU at 5ghz and his 970 is at 1639!!


I'm fairly certain that the clocks read wrong...mine is reading 1300 something, and that run was done at 1616.

The CPU clocks read right though.....


----------



## deehoC

Welp one of the fans on my MSI 970 Golden Edition is making weird noises and seems to be wobbling.. Anyone happen to have discarded their stock Twin Frozr fans/heatsink in favor of a waterblock and be willing to part with the fans?


----------



## DeathAngel74

Im the one thats agro. Im about to show the pc who the boss is...


----------



## Xeno1

delete


----------



## Xeno1

why do i keep duplicate posting? Opera is buggy,


----------



## hertz9753

You are an elf and from the North Pole. People from North Dakota have done studies on cold climates.

http://hostfest.com/

We have that evey year and temps have also gone down on my rigs.


----------



## hurricane28

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DeathAngel74*
> 
> Im the one thats agro. Im about to show the pc who the boss is...


Do what you have to do dude









I felt the same way yesterday and i forced my GPU in to submission and eventually i won and got the score i wanted









I am very limited by the vrm's on this card because they run very hot, how hot that is i have no idea but when i placed 2 high flow/static pressure fans blowing directly on the vrm's and memory and that resulted in higher memory clocks and more stability.

Perhaps it works for you too?


----------



## DeathAngel74

So far everything is better.


----------



## hurricane28

I finally had the courage to replace the TIM on my MSI 970 gaming card.

Here are some pictures:













Temps dropped significantly, going from 30 c idle to 25 c idle at max fan speed with 1.275 v. Under load i dropped almost 5 c as well. I still need to find a solution on how to cool the vrm's better on this card tho. Replacing thermal pads doesn't do much imo so the best way is to get my hands on an full copper hold down plate and better thermal pads. I also want a nice back plate..


----------



## Xeno1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Hequaqua*
> 
> He is running his CPU at 5ghz and his 970 is at 1639!!


OMG. How does he keep his MOBO cool enough ?


----------



## Benjiw

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DeathAngel74*
> 
> Im the one thats agro. Im about to show the pc who the boss is...


Forgive my ignorance but... how is your rad supposed to breathe when all that air being pushed through it has nowhere to go?


----------



## rfarmer

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Benjiw*
> 
> Forgive my ignorance but... how is your rad supposed to breathe when all that air being pushed through it has nowhere to go?


I was thinking the same thing, that hot air has to be pushing back into the case.


----------



## Xeno1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *hurricane28*
> 
> I finally had the courage to replace the TIM on my MSI 970 gaming card.
> 
> Here are some pictures:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Temps dropped significantly, going from 30 c idle to 25 c idle at max fan speed with 1.275 v. Under load i dropped almost 5 c as well. I still need to find a solution on how to cool the vrm's better on this card tho. Replacing thermal pads doesn't do much imo so the best way is to get my hands on an full copper hold down plate and better thermal pads. I also want a nice back plate..


my problem is that i yhink im over tighting them swrewres
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *hertz9753*
> 
> You are an elf and from the North Pole. People from North Dakota have done studies on cold climates.
> 
> http://hostfest.com/
> 
> We have that evey year and temps have also gone down on my rigs.


I like. I have my Case set up so that my front fans are pulling in from a 12 in window. Cheating. My Case intakes are facing a 37-45 F window


----------



## Benjiw

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *rfarmer*
> 
> I was thinking the same thing, that hot air has to be pushing back into the case.


It will be bouncing off the roof then recycled, some of it will be exhausted by the back fan but most of it will just get pushed behind the motherboard or like I said recycled in theory.


----------



## hurricane28

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Xeno1*
> 
> *my problem is that i yhink im over tighting them swrewres*
> I like. I have my Case set up so that my front fans are pulling in from a 12 in window. Cheating. My Case intakes are facing a 37-45 F window


Its very easy to be honest but you have to be careful when taking the cooler off because you have to unplug the cooler and the LED. If yo have an well fitting screw driver and a steady hand you'll be fine.
Just make sure that when you screw it back together don't over tighten it because you can ruin the screws. Tight is tight, it has nothing to hold basically so no need to over tighten them, just screw it in place and when you feel little resistance its tight enough.


----------



## Benjiw

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *hurricane28*
> 
> Its very easy to be honest but you have to be careful when taking the cooler off because you have to unplug the cooler and the LED. If yo have an well fitting screw driver and a steady hand you'll be fine.
> Just make sure that when you screw it back together don't over tighten it because you can ruin the screws. Tight is tight, it has nothing to hold basically so no need to over tighten them, just screw it in place and when you feel little resistance its tight enough.


It helps to put the card on top of the cooler then put the screws in place then tighten each of them very loosely then tighten them in a cross pattern so top left -> bottom right -> top right -> bottom left this means equal pressure for the die. Never tighten one screw fully when installing the cooler, it will botch the fitting.


----------



## hurricane28

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Benjiw*
> 
> It helps to put the card on top of the cooler then put the screws in place then tighten each of them very loosely then tighten them in a cross pattern so top left -> bottom right -> top right -> bottom left this means equal pressure for the die. Never tighten one screw fully when installing the cooler, it will botch the fitting.


Yes exactly! Thnx for adding, forgot to mention it to be bonest. As a mechanic i know this but not every one is aware of this.


----------



## Benjiw

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *hurricane28*
> 
> Yes exactly! Thnx for adding, forgot to mention it to be bonest. As a mechanic i know this but not every one is aware of this.


I'm an ex-motorcycle mechanic so that's where I got it from. You really don't need to tighten down coolers as much as most people think most of the time they just need to be hand tight.


----------



## Hequaqua

I think this is my best run of Valley.....I keep trying to hit 70 for my fps. I hit it last night, but forgot to grab a screenshot.









1603/4250


----------



## Benjiw

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Hequaqua*
> 
> I think this is my best run of Valley.....I keep trying to hit 70 for my fps. I hit it last night, but forgot to grab a screenshot.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 1603/4250


- Turn windows aero off
- Go to Nvidia control panel and set your slider from quality to performance

*I went from*


*To this*


My overclock is 1551mhz core and 4005mhz vram.


----------



## Hequaqua

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *hurricane28*
> 
> I finally had the courage to replace the TIM on my MSI 970 gaming card.
> 
> Here are some pictures:
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Temps dropped significantly, going from 30 c idle to 25 c idle at max fan speed with 1.275 v. Under load i dropped almost 5 c as well. I still need to find a solution on how to cool the vrm's better on this card tho. Replacing thermal pads doesn't do much imo so the best way is to get my hands on an full copper hold down plate and better thermal pads. I also want a nice back plate..


I bought this one from another member here on OCN. I think he still has some for sale on eBay.


----------



## hurricane28

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Benjiw*
> 
> I'm an ex-motorcycle mechanic so that's where I got it from. You really don't need to tighten down coolers as much as most people think most of the time they just need to be hand tight.


Okay, cool man.

I just restored some old timer 4-stroke Honda mopeds with a friend of mine. We completely stripped them down and build them up from scratch.
Brought the frame to the painter and in the mean while we were working on the engines and completely restored them. Very nice thing to do.

We restored, Honda ss50, C320s, c310s etc. I love the sound these little engines make.


----------



## hurricane28

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Hequaqua*
> 
> I bought this one from another member here on OCN. I think he still has some for sale on eBay.


no offence but i don't really like that back plate.. Its just a matter of taste i guess.


----------



## hurricane28

I keep getting better with this


----------



## Hequaqua

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Benjiw*
> 
> - Turn windows aero off
> - Go to Nvidia control panel and set your slider from quality to performance
> 
> *I went from*
> 
> 
> *To this*
> 
> 
> My overclock is 1551mhz core and 4005mhz vram.


I never use Aero. I always set my adavnced performance tab in windows to Custom. The only things checked is, smooth edge fonts, and show thumbnails.


----------



## Benjiw

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Hequaqua*
> 
> I never use Aero. I always set my adavnced performance tab in windows to Custom. The only things checked is, smooth edge fonts, and show thumbnails.


No... Go to NVIDIA CONTROL PANEL lol Set it from quality to performance, see here.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Xoriam*
> 
> click on "Adjust image settings with preview" in the control panel. Click the "Use my preference emphasizing:" button and change the slider to Performance, then click Apply.


----------



## Hequaqua

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Benjiw*
> 
> No... Go to NVIDIA CONTROL PANEL lol Set it from quality to performance, see here.


Sorry, I didn't mention that. That is the first thing I do after installing new or changing drivers. Thanks though. It's always good to double check.


----------



## Bluesman

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *GoldenTiger*
> 
> This morning, *I did some interesting testing based on the suggestion of DASH on Hardforum.*
> 
> So I toyed around with lower mem speeds and they drastically reduce TDP usage. By doing testing with stock mem I was able to determine a maximum core that then triangles instead of just driver TDR'ing/crashing. Turns out everyone is probably going to be throttling at around 1500-1520 core if using 8ghz+ memory at this point for playing games (at least on MSI Gaming GTX 970's and anything but the Gigabyte G1 which is known to have a higher bios tdp limit) . *This is why we're also seeing everyone reporting driver crashes instead of hard locks when they are trying to test
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> . Clocks will vary on ASIC quality for when this happens but this is why.*
> 
> By using stock memory and +0 mv I am finding I start getting triangle artifacts at around 1540mhz on the core in SLI, which doesn't throttle down or hit the power limiter, or crash for at least the couple of minutes I left it running. If I up the core voltage just to +12mv instead of 0mv, I hit the limiter, it throttles a little (and automatically lowers the volts) and crashes
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> . *Long story short, custom BIOS flashing is going to unchain GTX 970 cards for people once the new nvflash is out and about. The TDP limit is what is holding back real oc'ing on these things and causing driver crashes/TDR instead of actual artifacting/hard crashing.*
> 
> *The cards, interestingly, will NOT go to 110% tdp if the power limit is being reached.* Instead they will lower the volts (even though it won't show in the OSD but rather the TDP shown, voltage monitoring doesn't show in proper substeps it appears) and driver crash, or lower the clocks 5-10mhz at a time in conjunction and then either crash or stay stable, but perhaps crash after 30-60 minutes of gaming once the cards warm up and the TDP limit is hit again.
> 
> *Another interesting tidbit is that with my 2600k @ 4.4ghz, I am actually NOT loading the gpu's 100% inside of Firestrike normal mode... I can see the GPU usage sitting at 85-89% the entire run, which is part of why some people's gpu score is lower here.*
> 
> I then tested for max memory inside of the TDP with as high a clock as I could do on the core. My best game-stable result (2 hours) is this for SLI mode:
> 
> http://www.3dmark.com/3dm/4200438
> 
> 1514mhz core and 8224mhz mem, on Firestrike Extreme resulting in *11042 gpu score*. This was with no volt adjustment on the cards with TDP peaking (max reading) of 106% on one card and 101% on the other, with them sitting at 98-102% most of the time. It's about the same in games and does not throttle at all while so far being rock-stable and artifact-free.


Very important post that I have confirmed. As an example, my MSI GTX 970 GAMING 100ME starts throttling above a base clock of 1310. I found under Fire Stike (free version) that my graphics score under 1315 clock/7612 memory is 13,240 but under 1310 is 13,349. My AMD cpu is old generation Phenom at 4.1 Ghz, so my overall score is low relative to Intel but high in my class. What is interesting is that my Graphics score is higher than most other systems. Why??? My GPU AND CPU are watercooled so throttling is delayed. At 1310 clock, my boost measure - on second sensor page of Tech's tool, is 1524 clock.

I have no desire to flash the bios for higher clocks. MSI uses premium mil-spec components and I trust their design parameters and TDP thresholds.


----------



## DeathAngel74

I order a custom grate for my case. It will he here next week. Temps are OK so far.. 30_37c idle. 40_50 load. Didn't feel like getting out the skil saw yesterday


----------



## Vellinious

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Bluesman*
> 
> Very important post that I have confirmed. As an example, my MSI GTX 970 GAMING 100ME starts throttling above a base clock of 1310. I found under Fire Stike (free version) that my graphics score under 1315 clock/7612 memory is 13,240 but under 1310 is 13,349. My AMD cpu is old generation Phenom at 4.1 Ghz, so my overall score is low relative to Intel but high in my class. What is interesting is that my Graphics score is higher than most other systems. Why??? My GPU AND CPU are watercooled so throttling is delayed. At 1310 clock, my boost measure - on second sensor page of Tech's tool, is 1524 clock.
> 
> I have no desire to flash the bios for higher clocks. MSI uses premium mil-spec components and I trust their design parameters and TDP thresholds.


Not flashing the bios is your choice, obviously, but the Maxwell architecture is severely limited, across the board, with the TDP and power limit settings in the stock bios versions...and that's pretty much across the board. Even the Classy and KPE need adjustments to the TDP and power limit because the settings in the stock bios are just too low. /shrug


----------



## Benjiw

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Bluesman*
> 
> Very important post that I have confirmed. As an example, my MSI GTX 970 GAMING 100ME starts throttling above a base clock of 1310. I found under Fire Stike (free version) that my graphics score under 1315 clock/7612 memory is 13,240 but under 1310 is 13,349. My AMD cpu is old generation Phenom at 4.1 Ghz, so my overall score is low relative to Intel but high in my class. What is interesting is that my Graphics score is higher than most other systems. Why??? My GPU AND CPU are watercooled so throttling is delayed. At 1310 clock, my boost measure - on second sensor page of Tech's tool, is 1524 clock.
> 
> I have no desire to flash the bios for higher clocks. MSI uses premium mil-spec components and I trust their design parameters and TDP thresholds.





Spoiler: Wrong images, will upload correct ones.



Pre-Bios flash


Post-Bios flash



Same overclocks.

EDIT: I don't have the correct images on my Mac (not at home so...) but by simply flashing my stock bios I was able to get a higher score because my TDP limit was raised and the perfcaps never came into play while testing. It's up to you if you don't want to get the proper performance out of your card, you already watercool it so....


----------



## Benjiw

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Vellinious*
> 
> Not flashing the bios is your choice, obviously, but the Maxwell architecture is severely limited, across the board, with the TDP and power limit settings in the stock bios versions...and that's pretty much across the board. Even the Classy and KPE need adjustments to the TDP and power limit because the settings in the stock bios are just too low. /shrug


What this man said, and I've done what he preaches and reap the rewards.


----------



## lightsout

Hey guys considering picking up a 970. On a budget, is there a big difference in OCing between cards. I would probably end up flashing the bios. Haven't kept up on everything with these or nvidia in general since my 780.

Was looking at this card http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16814487136 its only $289.

Is it common for most cards to hit 1500mhz?


----------



## blaze2210

This seriously gets asked every couple of pages....Deja vu all over again....


----------



## Benjiw

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *lightsout*
> 
> Hey guys considering picking up a 970. On a budget, is there a big difference in OCing between cards. I would probably end up flashing the bios. Haven't kept up on everything with these or nvidia in general since my 780.
> 
> Was looking at this card http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16814487136 its only $289.
> 
> Is it common for most cards to hit 1500mhz?


1500mhz is easy to reach with most 970's yes, if you plan on watercooling that card in the future there aren't really any waterblocks for it I think, could be wrong however.


----------



## lightsout

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *blaze2210*
> 
> This seriously gets asked every couple of pages....Deja vu all over again....


Yeah I know hate to be that guy, I have been doing some doing but nice to have a clear answer from folks that have been keeping up.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Benjiw*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *lightsout*
> 
> Hey guys considering picking up a 970. On a budget, is there a big difference in OCing between cards. I would probably end up flashing the bios. Haven't kept up on everything with these or nvidia in general since my 780.
> 
> Was looking at this card http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16814487136 its only $289.
> 
> Is it common for most cards to hit 1500mhz?
> 
> 
> 
> 1500mhz is easy to reach with most 970's yes, if you plan on watercooling that card in the future there aren't really any waterblocks for it I think, could be wrong however.
Click to expand...

I will not be water cooling. I guess the question is, is a card like the G1 worth it. I would like to get max OC. Would be happy with 1500mhz I'm sure.


----------



## Bluesman

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Benjiw*
> 
> What this man said, and I've done what he preaches and reap the rewards.


Thanks. I hear ya both but my OC philosophy has changed lately. The 100ME card has memory chips on the back where the backplate resides. I want to keep the backplate so I don't have heatsinks on these chips. ( I use a HWBOT Supremacy Universal waterblock and it does not cool VRMs or memory.)

In addition, I have found that certain tests do not show increases in graphical performance sufficient to warrant the heat generated by the VRMs and caps. Like any race car there are trade-offs and I've decided the gain/speed is not worth it. Since I am a cheap SOB, I keep my cards about 5 years or more. (BTW, nVidia cards have always outlasted AMD cards. I'm back to nVidia and will not return to AMD graphic cards.)


----------



## Benjiw

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *lightsout*
> 
> Yeah I know hate to be that guy, I have been doing some doing but nice to have a clear answer from folks that have been keeping up.
> I will not be water cooling. I guess the question is, is a card like the G1 worth it. I would like to get max OC. Would be happy with 1500mhz I'm sure.


If you're going for a max OC you need to flash the bios or mod your bios I constantly battled with my 970 and it's TDP limit and PerfCaps, flashing the bios will take the limits away. As for which is the best 970 for overclocking? hmm, not sure I have an EVGA 970 FTW SSC 2.0 which is at 1551mhz but I have artefacts so I've been given another bios to flash it with to get more voltage to help make it more stable.


----------



## Benjiw

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Bluesman*
> 
> Thanks. I hear ya both but my OC philosophy has changed lately. The 100ME card has memory chips on the back where the backplate resides. I want to keep the backplate so I don't have heatsinks on these chips. ( I use a HWBOT Supremacy Universal waterblock and it does not cool VRMs or memory.)
> 
> In addition, I have found that certain tests do not show increases in graphical performance sufficient to warrant the heat generated by the VRMs and caps. Like any race car there are trade-offs and I've decided the gain/speed is not worth it. Since I am a cheap SOB, I keep my cards about 5 years or more. (BTW, nVidia cards have always outlasted AMD cards. I'm back to nVidia and will not return to AMD graphic cards.)


You're missing the point, the limits imposed by the bios are there to lower the Watts per performance, AMD are going to do the same thing with their new cards it's an eco limit. By removing these limits temps may rise slightly but the performance gain is significant, your tests are botched because I'll bet you a ham sammich you're hitting PerfCaps because you're pushing the card too far for the stock bios and it's imposing limitations on the overclock and downclocking it. This is what happened to me and I battled and battled away to no avail until I flashed the card and now I don't have to bother worrying about balancing my overclock because my bios is being a wimp about it.


----------



## blaze2210

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *lightsout*
> 
> I will not be water cooling. I guess the question is, is a card like the G1 worth it. I would like to get max OC. Would be happy with 1500mhz I'm sure.


Post #20424, 2 pages back on my page configuration. The response is in the post immediately after that.









Please don't interpret this as being rude, it just starts feeling like the movie "Groundhog Day" occasionally here....


----------



## Vellinious

Grrr...... Can't quite break 13k with a single card run, and 15k graphics score is just out of reach of this card. It vexes me.....

http://www.3dmark.com/fs/6486538


----------



## Benjiw

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Vellinious*
> 
> Grrr...... Can't quite break 13k with a single card run, and 15k graphics score is just out of reach of this card. It vexes me.....
> 
> http://www.3dmark.com/fs/6486538


Quit all programs and disable everything that needs graphics and then make the priority high for the prog then swear at it a little then turn down the quality for the card in nvidia control panel to performance, then turn down some of the other features?







Good luck!


----------



## Vellinious

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Benjiw*
> 
> Quit all programs and disable everything that needs graphics and then make the priority high for the prog then swear at it a little then turn down the quality for the card in nvidia control panel to performance, then turn down some of the other features?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Good luck!


I've done every tweak I could think of....


----------



## Benjiw

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Vellinious*
> 
> I've done every tweak I could think of....


Fresh OS install.... GO!


----------



## Vellinious

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Benjiw*
> 
> Fresh OS install.... GO!


I've been meaning to do that for a while now..... I plan on letting this room get down to about 15c this winter, to make some more runs at Valley, Heaven and Firestrike. Would be a good time to get a new SSD and OS going...


----------



## lightsout

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *blaze2210*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *lightsout*
> 
> I will not be water cooling. I guess the question is, is a card like the G1 worth it. I would like to get max OC. Would be happy with 1500mhz I'm sure.
> 
> 
> 
> Post #20424, 2 pages back on my page configuration. The response is in the post immediately after that.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Please don't interpret this as being rude, it just starts feeling like the movie "Groundhog Day" occasionally here....
Click to expand...

Thanks guys!!


----------



## lightsout

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Hequaqua*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *patriotaki*
> 
> if i buy the GTX 970 G1 from gigabyte will i get it to work at 1500+mhz? I heard that some poeple dont have the same OC cuz of the chip..is it true?
> 
> 
> 
> Anything with a chip is always the silicon lottery.
> 
> That said, most of the 970's are able to get to 1500. Normally you can use OC'ing software(AfterBurner, PrecisionX) to OC and achieve 1500. You can decide then if you want to mod your bios to reflect your daily settings. Mine are 1506/[email protected] Even at that I can get to 1560/8100 with software.
> 
> Are you going to be gaming, rendering, just general use?
> 
> I'm sure some others will chime in. Oh, I have the MSI Gaming. Each card is always a little different.
> 
> In my opinion, if you are at 1080p, you can't really go wrong with most of the 970's. The G1 does come with 6-pin and a 6+2-pin for power, that will give you a lot of options. Especially if you like to mess with overclocks!!
Click to expand...

Thanks for this. I was reading in the strix vs g1 vs msi thread that evga uses crappy vrm's in anything below the FTW. I'm an evga fan but don't want to get stuck with a crappy card as this is a big purchase for me these days and will probably keep the card for a while.

I wanted to go 290/390 because they seem to do better at 1440p and up. (I'm on 1440p) but I am getting tired of AMD drivers again and think I just want to go back to green.


----------



## Benjiw

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Vellinious*
> 
> I've been meaning to do that for a while now..... I plan on letting this room get down to about 15c this winter, to make some more runs at Valley, Heaven and Firestrike. Would be a good time to get a new SSD and OS going...


Its getting pretty cold here in the UK, I've been meaning to retest my overclock fully on the CPU but tbh, pretty sure my RAM is holding back my OC and theres no point me spending any extra cash on upgrading RAM. I'll be building an X99 build next I think or a Zen but I'm not holding my breath on Zen. Next upgrades are hardline tubing for my rig and a waterblock for the 970, possibly a 980ti.


----------



## hurricane28

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Vellinious*
> 
> I've done every tweak I could think of....


What tweaks are you revering to and how did you setup your nvidia control panel for benching?

what voltage is your card running at max overclock? I get mine at 1.325 v but it doesn't really do much for the core. I am determined to break that 14400 graphics score and i think its possible.


----------



## Benjiw

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *lightsout*
> 
> Thanks for this. I was reading in the strix vs g1 vs msi thread that evga uses crappy vrm's in anything below the FTW. I'm an evga fan but don't want to get stuck with a crappy card as this is a big purchase for me these days and will probably keep the card for a while.
> 
> I wanted to go 290/390 because they seem to do better at 1440p and up. (I'm on 1440p) but I am getting tired of AMD drivers again and think I just want to go back to green.


The 390 will perform better but don't buy a strix 970 someone correct me if i'm wrong but they don't seem to overclock as well, I have an FTW EVGA and I'm doing alright with it.


----------



## hurricane28

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *lightsout*
> 
> Thanks for this. I was reading in the strix vs g1 vs msi thread that evga uses crappy vrm's in anything below the FTW. I'm an evga fan but don't want to get stuck with a crappy card as this is a big purchase for me these days and will probably keep the card for a while.
> 
> I wanted to go 290/390 because they seem to do better at 1440p and up. (I'm on 1440p) but I am getting tired of AMD drivers again and think I just want to go back to green.


This is the fourth MSI GPU i have experiences with and i am still not disappointed. They all clocked well and IMO the best looking card.
The vrm's do get hot on these gaming 4g's tho but the cooler is doing an fantastic job and is quiet as well.


----------



## Benjiw

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *hurricane28*
> 
> This is the fourth MSI GPU i have experiences with and i am still not disappointed. They all clocked well and IMO the best looking card.
> The vrm's do get hot on these gaming 4g's tho but the cooler is doing an fantastic job and is quiet as well.


Why are you on your 4th card?


----------



## Vellinious

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *hurricane28*
> 
> What tweaks are you revering to and how did you setup your nvidia control panel for benching?
> 
> what voltage is your card running at max overclock? I get mine at 1.325 v but it doesn't really do much for the core. I am determined to break that 14400 graphics score and i think its possible.


My cards won't run over 1.275v. Yeah, I know...GPUz and PCX only read 1.275v, but they'll run higher than that. But, I've done extensive testing on the 970FTW cards I have, and temps, core clocks, power usage don't change with the voltage set any higher in the bios. Sorry..just don't feel like having that specific conversation over and over and over again. I wish they'd do something with the bios set to 1.312, but....they just don't.

Here's the settings I'm using in the control panel, and after I start FireStrike, I make sure it's setup to run in real time. I close everything down that I can before I run it.


----------



## Vellinious

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Benjiw*
> 
> The 390 will perform better but don't buy a strix 970 someone correct me if i'm wrong but they don't seem to overclock as well, I have an FTW EVGA and I'm doing alright with it.


Yes, the Strix 970 is pretty limited in the overclocking area, because it's voltage locked to 1.212v, and it only has 1 x 8 pin power. I'd stay away from them like the plague.

If I were buying a GPU TODAY, it'd be either the Sapphire or XFX 8gb 290X. A little overclock and you're getting 390X type performance for the price of a 390. Killer cards, they are.


----------



## lightsout

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Benjiw*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *lightsout*
> 
> Thanks for this. I was reading in the strix vs g1 vs msi thread that evga uses crappy vrm's in anything below the FTW. I'm an evga fan but don't want to get stuck with a crappy card as this is a big purchase for me these days and will probably keep the card for a while.
> 
> I wanted to go 290/390 because they seem to do better at 1440p and up. (I'm on 1440p) but I am getting tired of AMD drivers again and think I just want to go back to green.
> 
> 
> 
> The 390 will perform better but don't buy a strix 970 someone correct me if i'm wrong but they don't seem to overclock as well, I have an FTW EVGA and I'm doing alright with it.
Click to expand...

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *hurricane28*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *lightsout*
> 
> Thanks for this. I was reading in the strix vs g1 vs msi thread that evga uses crappy vrm's in anything below the FTW. I'm an evga fan but don't want to get stuck with a crappy card as this is a big purchase for me these days and will probably keep the card for a while.
> 
> I wanted to go 290/390 because they seem to do better at 1440p and up. (I'm on 1440p) but I am getting tired of AMD drivers again and think I just want to go back to green.
> 
> 
> 
> This is the fourth MSI GPU i have experiences with and i am still not disappointed. They all clocked well and IMO the best looking card.
> The vrm's do get hot on these gaming 4g's tho but the cooler is doing an fantastic job and is quiet as well.
Click to expand...

I have also seen that about the strix. If I had my choice it would be either the MSI or the G1

I still may go with the 390 though. I think my amd driver issues will be not so bad with a single card setup.


----------



## Vellinious

What would you need to do for a hardware mod to get around the voltage restrictions in the VRM? And...please don't link that site with the solder over the shunts....that won't do anything for voltage.


----------



## Benjiw

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Vellinious*
> 
> What would you need to do for a hardware mod to get around the voltage restrictions in the VRM? And...please don't link that site with the solder over the shunts....that won't do anything for voltage.


Which is this?


----------



## hurricane28

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Benjiw*
> 
> Why are you on your 4th card?


The first one was an MSI GTX 660 ti power edition which was a very good clocker but my PSU went bad on me and took the GPU with it so i RMA'd it and got a new one that was a very good clocker too.
3rd is an GTX 960 gaming which is in my nephews build which is a good performer and a good overclocker as well. The 4th is my MSI GTX 970 Gaming 4g which is a good overclocker as well. So 4 times in a row that are good overclockers and still running strong. My GTX 660 ti which i sold in order to afford my current 970 is still running strong i heard from the guy i sold it to.

They were not silicon lottery cards but very potential overclocker cards. For that reason i only buy MSI GPU's.


----------



## hurricane28

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Vellinious*
> 
> My cards won't run over 1.275v. Yeah, I know...GPUz and PCX only read 1.275v, but they'll run higher than that. But, I've done extensive testing on the 970FTW cards I have, and temps, core clocks, power usage don't change with the voltage set any higher in the bios. Sorry..just don't feel like having that specific conversation over and over and over again. I wish they'd do something with the bios set to 1.312, but....they just don't.
> 
> Here's the settings I'm using in the control panel, and after I start FireStrike, I make sure it's setup to run in real time. I close everything down that I can before I run it.


Oh yeah, you told me about the voltage limitation of your card.. that sucks man. But on the bright side, i cannot touch your scores even when i am on 1.325 v simply because the draw of the silicon.
Tomorrow i will try again to break my scores. The card needs a little rest after a couple of hours abuse









I have the same settings as you in control panel so no gain there. What helps in my case is to add 2 120 mm fans blowing on the vrm's and memory. After a Firestrike run i let the card cool down a bit with all 4 fans at max speed, so the vrm cools down and i get more stability during the benchmark. After a driver crash i discovered that its not always necessary to restart PC but going in to device manager and disable the card and re-enable it is sufficient enough to do another run. After 2 runs i mostly restart my PC. My highest score of 14392 is done after an driver crash and the device method mentioned before.

I am looking for some good thermal pads for the vrm's on my motherboard and GPU in order to cool them down a bit. I've heard some people that significantly dropped their temps by replacing stock thermal pads for higher conductive ones.

I am looking at these: http://www.frozencpu.com/search.html?mv_profile=keyword_search&mv_session_id=eqjCM7LM&searchspec=fujipoly+17.0&go.x=0&go.y=0


----------



## Hequaqua

Just topped my highest Graphics score in Firestrike(14417).....by 1 point!! lmao

http://www.3dmark.com/3dm/9284190


----------



## hurricane28

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Hequaqua*
> 
> Just topped my highest Graphics score in Firestrike(14417).....by 1 point!! lmao
> 
> http://www.3dmark.com/3dm/9284190


Nice score you got there man









You gave me something to work for tomorrow









What voltage is that? Can you get the memory any higher? I seen more gains from higher memory speed than core speed.


----------



## Hequaqua

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *hurricane28*
> 
> Nice score you got there man
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You gave me something to work for tomorrow
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> What voltage is that? Can you get the memory any higher? I seen more gains from higher memory speed than core speed.


1.275v. I've been messing with both.....going in small increments. Just crashed at the same speeds as earlier. I went back into the bios and made it 1569.5 as the boost. +35 core +100 Vram. That gave me 1604/8200. 1608/8262 it crashed.

I will keep trying though. lmao

EDIT:

Here is the bios:

1.275d.rom.zip 136k .zip file


I do have to raise the power to 104% for Firestrike. It wants to throttle on the first test. I changed it in AB to 108% it actually made my score worse. It seems to me the closer you can get it to 100% the better the chance of a good run. Maybe it's me though.


----------



## hurricane28

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Hequaqua*
> 
> 1.275v. I've been messing with both.....going in small increments. Just crashed at the same speeds as earlier. I went back into the bios and made it 1569.5 as the boost. +35 core +100 Vram. That gave me 1604/8200. 1608/8262 it crashed.
> 
> I will keep trying though. lmao


Okay. I wasn't quite stable at 1.275 v so i increased the voltage to 1.3 at first and later to 1.325 v. I still couldn't get the core higher but i was more stable in Firestrike tho.

I only set TDP, Voltage and power limit in bios, clock and memory speed i control via AB because its more convenient imo.

If you have a spare fan try what i did and let it blow on the vrm's of the card, it helped me a lot with stability.

What ASIC score is your card btw? Mine is 72.1% but i cannot get 1600 MHz core but i can get a high memory clock.. i will try tomorrow when its colder


----------



## Hequaqua

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *hurricane28*
> 
> Okay. I wasn't quite stable at 1.275 v so i increased the voltage to 1.3 at first and later to 1.325 v. I still couldn't get the core higher but i was more stable in Firestrike tho.
> 
> I only set TDP, Voltage and power limit in bios, clock and memory speed i control via AB because its more convenient imo.
> 
> If you have a spare fan try what i did and let it blow on the vrm's of the card, it helped me a lot with stability.
> 
> What ASIC score is your card btw? Mine is 72.1% but i cannot get 1600 MHz core but i can get a high memory clock.. i will try tomorrow when its colder


70.7 ASIC

I have two 90mm fans mounted right below my card:


----------



## hurricane28

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Hequaqua*
> 
> 70.7 ASIC
> 
> I have two 90mm fans mounted right below my card:


That's a good ASIC card.

What i mean was what i did look:



The vrm's on these cards get very very hot so in order to clock further you need to cool them. Works the same with motherboards basically.


----------



## blaze2210

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *hurricane28*
> 
> That's a good ASIC card.
> 
> What i mean was what i did look:
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The vrm's on these cards get very very hot so in order to clock further you need to cool them. Works the same with motherboards basically.


Ummm....Your VRMs are on the front of the card, and have their own heatsink, which is cooled by the fan directly above/below (depending on your perspective) one of the fans on the card.



http://www.bit-tech.net/hardware/graphics/2014/09/19/nvidia-geforce-gtx-970-review/4


----------



## hurricane28

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *blaze2210*
> 
> Ummm....Your VRMs are on the front of the card, and have their own heatsink, which is cooled by the fan directly above/below (depending on your perspective) one of the fans on the card.
> 
> 
> 
> http://www.bit-tech.net/hardware/graphics/2014/09/19/nvidia-geforce-gtx-970-review/4


Ehw... i hear someone saying on here that they are on the back of the card and that's the reason the card sags a lot.
But than again, i pulled the cooler of my card and could clearly see the heat sink on the front side of the card so there are the vrm's..

Thnx for clarifying


----------



## lightsout

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *hurricane28*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *blaze2210*
> 
> Ummm....Your VRMs are on the front of the card, and have their own heatsink, which is cooled by the fan directly above/below (depending on your perspective) one of the fans on the card.
> 
> 
> 
> http://www.bit-tech.net/hardware/graphics/2014/09/19/nvidia-geforce-gtx-970-review/4
> 
> 
> 
> Ehw... i hear someone saying on here that they are on the back of the card and that's the reason the card sags a lot.
> But than again, i pulled the cooler of my card and could clearly see the heat sink on the front side of the card so there are the vrm's..
> 
> Thnx for clarifying
Click to expand...

Nothing wrong with cooling the back side of the PCB where the vrms are. Especially since you already have air going over the heatsinks.


----------



## blaze2210

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *lightsout*
> 
> Nothing wrong with cooling the back side of the PCB where the vrms are. Especially since you already have air going over the heatsinks.


Except for the fact that the VRMs aren't on the back of the card....Not saying it's a bad idea to cool the back of the card, it's just not for cooling the VRMs.








Quote:


> Originally Posted by *hurricane28*
> 
> Ehw... i hear someone saying on here that they are on the back of the card and that's the reason the card sags a lot.
> But than again, i pulled the cooler of my card and could clearly see the heat sink on the front side of the card so there are the vrm's..
> 
> Thnx for clarifying


No worries! As far as I know, and have seen through reviews and various other pics, the VRMs are in the same place on each 970 - which would be the front of the card, to the left of the GPU die.


----------



## Xeno1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Benjiw*
> 
> - Turn windows aero off
> - Go to Nvidia control panel and set your slider from quality to performance
> 
> *I went from*
> 
> 
> *To this*
> 
> 
> My overclock is 1551mhz core and 4005mhz vram.


WHAT? I feel that changing from quality to performance is cheating.


----------



## DeathAngel74

lmao


----------



## Xeno1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DeathAngel74*
> 
> lmao


Well yeah. I am a bit jealous of everyone getting higher scores than me too. Now I have an excuse to ask about settings on these high ass scores.


----------



## DeathAngel74

On a much happier note... I got a better performer since the first card killed itself.....


----------



## Xeno1

Looks good. Can u get that Vram higher? I understand large differences in GPU lottery. But me and Vellonious have gotten our Elipda pretty high.


----------



## Hequaqua

This isn't my highest score but gee whiz, look at the Vram(8500mhz):

http://www.3dmark.com/fs/6489427

1594/8500


----------



## Xeno1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Hequaqua*
> 
> This isn't my highest score but gee whiz, look at the Vram(8500mhz):
> 
> http://www.3dmark.com/fs/6489427
> 
> 1594/8500


What brand of VRam you got? Thats really good. I read somewhere that all 970 and 980 cards have Vram rated at 8000.
So we should all able to get 8000. Standard normal Ram doses not use much watts. LIke 2-4 watts per chip at most. So just on that I dont think our Vram is eating up our watts.


----------



## Hequaqua

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Xeno1*
> 
> What brand of VRam you got? Thats really good. I read somewhere that all 970 and 980 cards have Vram rated at 8000.
> So we should all able to get 8000. Standard normal Ram doses not use much watts. LIke 2-4 watts per chip at most. So just on that I dont think our Vram is eating up our watts.


Samsung


----------



## Xeno1

At 8444 and it dont artifact.


----------



## Hequaqua

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Xeno1*
> 
> At 8444 and it dont artifact.


Not that I could tell. It actually looked pretty smooth. I have already flashed back to my 1506/[email protected] I am going to look at the last bios a little closer. I might try increasing the Vram in the bios. It was set to 4001mhz. I have the base/boost clock set at 1595. I do wish I could see the actual voltage though. I increased it to 1.2875, but the software will only show 1.275v.

EDIT: Add YouTube Video


----------



## lightsout

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *blaze2210*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *lightsout*
> 
> Nothing wrong with cooling the back side of the PCB where the vrms are. Especially since you already have air going over the heatsinks.
> 
> 
> 
> Except for the fact that the VRMs aren't on the back of the card....Not saying it's a bad idea to cool the back of the card, it's just not for cooling the VRMs.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *hurricane28*
> 
> Ehw... i hear someone saying on here that they are on the back of the card and that's the reason the card sags a lot.
> But than again, i pulled the cooler of my card and could clearly see the heat sink on the front side of the card so there are the vrm's..
> 
> Thnx for clarifying
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> No worries! As far as I know, and have seen through reviews and various other pics, the VRMs are in the same place on each 970 - which would be the front of the card, to the left of the GPU die.
Click to expand...

If you cool the back of the pcb where the VRM's are right on the other side it should help cool the VRM's. Wouldn't be hard to test and see if the fan actually does anything.


----------



## DeathAngel74

No more heat issues! /Yay!

http://www.3dmark.com/3dm/9287431


----------



## hurricane28

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Hequaqua*
> 
> This isn't my highest score but gee whiz, look at the Vram(8500mhz):
> 
> http://www.3dmark.com/fs/6489427
> 
> 1594/8500


Nice score man, our cards are almost the same. I peak at 1595 MHz core and 2148 MHz Vram. Today i try 1.275 v again and see if it really makes an difference compared to 1.325 v.

I have Samsung Vram as well.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Hequaqua*
> 
> This isn't my highest score but gee whiz, look at the Vram(8500mhz):
> 
> http://www.3dmark.com/fs/6489427
> 
> 1594/8500


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *lightsout*
> 
> If you cool the back of the pcb where the VRM's are right on the other side it should help cool the VRM's. Wouldn't be hard to test and see if the fan actually does anything.


That's the reason i did it basically. In one of my previous posts i stated that it does make a difference temp wise. Today i go for higher clocks and cool the back side and front side of the card in order to gain some more stability which translate in higher scores hopefully.


----------



## hurricane28

Yesss i finally beat my max Firestrike score:

This run was without a spot fan on the back side of the card.



And this was with an spot fan on the back side of the card. So it does make a difference after all.



Gave you something to work for @Hequaqua


----------



## Hequaqua

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *hurricane28*
> 
> Yesss i finally beat my max Firestrike score:
> 
> This run was without a spot fan on the back side of the card.
> 
> 
> 
> And this was with an spot fan on the back side of the card. So it does make a difference after all.
> 
> 
> 
> Gave you something to work for @Hequaqua


What do you pull with a full run(no Demo)?

My best graphic...not overall score though.

http://www.3dmark.com/fs/6488371


----------



## hurricane28

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Hequaqua*
> 
> What do you pull with a full run(no Demo)?
> 
> My best graphic...not overall score though.
> 
> http://www.3dmark.com/fs/6488371


You mean combined? The firestrike i have is not legit so i don't get an combined score unfortunately.. but physics is nothing to write home about with my 8350 anyways compared to your Intel CPU.
I was only interested in graphics score so that's why i only run graphics otherwise it takes too long


----------



## moccor

This benchmark was done twice in a row and I literally have nothing on the VRM's to cool them atm lol, I honestly don't think they get as hot as people think they do. I even done the benchmark twice, for some reason it crashed at the end? Idk, it was the first and only time it happened so I disregarded it, maybe it was the newer driver versions. I could even record a video showing that I run the benchmarks without anything on the VRM, but some would argue there's a second PC. However since I am too lazy and busy to attach my heatsink to the VRm, why would I even go through all that lol.



I'll have to buy/get a hold of a firestrike key and run that at Ultra, it's the only benchmark I haven't tried (on ultra that is). oddly though, looking at some users screenshots, my card used more TDP than cards with higher voltage and more stress on the GPU. Not sure how that makes sense


----------



## DeathAngel74

isn't running the normal benchmark at 2560x1440 the closest thing running ultra?


----------



## Hemanse

Thought this would probably be a good place to ask this, obviously people here mainly focus on overclocking, but im currently replacing my MSI R9 390, mostly due to the fact that i just couldnt live with the amount of noise that thing put out, gonna replace it with either a 970 or 980 card and i would love it to be as quiet as possible, at load that is, most cards you cant hear at idle anyway









Im 99.9% sure im just gonna "settle" for a 970, should be plenty of power for my 1080p display, but what would people suggest as the quietest card at load? I hear that the MSI 970 unlike its AMD cousin is very quiet:

https://www.techpowerup.com/reviews/MSI/GTX_970_Gaming/26.html vs https://www.techpowerup.com/reviews/MSI/R9_390X_Gaming/29.html 10db seems like quite a big difference.

Any thoughts?


----------



## rfarmer

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Hemanse*
> 
> Thought this would probably be a good place to ask this, obviously people here mainly focus on overclocking, but im currently replacing my MSI R9 390, mostly due to the fact that i just couldnt live with the amount of noise that thing put out, gonna replace it with either a 970 or 980 card and i would love it to be as quiet as possible, at load that is, most cards you cant hear at idle anyway
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Im 99.9% sure im just gonna "settle" for a 970, should be plenty of power for my 1080p display, but what would people suggest as the quietest card at load? I hear that the MSI 970 unlike its AMD cousin is very quiet:
> 
> https://www.techpowerup.com/reviews/MSI/GTX_970_Gaming/26.html vs https://www.techpowerup.com/reviews/MSI/R9_390X_Gaming/29.html 10db seems like quite a big difference.
> 
> Any thoughts?


I have my MSI under water now, but when using the stock cooler I never had any complaints about fan noise. While gaming or stress testing it was always barely audible.


----------



## moccor

The G1 970 was too big to fit in my ITX case, but I've realized I hate all sound above 17 or so dBa so that doesn't help lol. And I'm not sure about the Firestrike Ultra, but I'm about to run it soon, hopefully doesn't burn my VRM chip. Shouldn't be much more intenseful than GTA or Dying Light when squeezing out as much as possible hopefully


----------



## Hemanse

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *rfarmer*
> 
> I have my MSI under water now, but when using the stock cooler I never had any complaints about fan noise. While gaming or stress testing it was always barely audible.


The MSI 970 does seem like it gets good reviews when it comes to noise, im guessing its also quieter than the 390 since the fans probably doesnt have spin as much, i mean the fans on my 390 under load had to spin at 60-70% just to keep the card at 75-80 at stock speed







which sounded like this:


----------



## moccor

Ohhh I was under the impression everyone was using Firestrike Ultra for their benchmark scores when comparing, but I forgot the only reason I wanted Ultra was to test stability. I'll have to purchase 3Dmark when it goes on sale this Winter on steam, but for now this is what I have -



Good enough for me. When I actually attach a heatsink to the VRM I'll try higher clocks.


----------



## Solders18

Hey everyone!
Just got my Asus Strix 970 on friday and have been loving it all weekend. One thing i have been having trouble with is running a physx card. i have two 465's that i upgraded from and wanted to run one for physx just cause till it sold. I have reinstalled drivers about 3 times, first just uninstalling and reinstalling, then doing clean install through the installer, and lastly using driver sweep and reinstalling. all of them have yielded the same results. i can see both cards in device manager but i can't select the 465 in the nvidia control window. No SLI bridge is used and both 465's were operational before upgrading. Any insight? Thanks!









Quick specs:
Fx 8350
Asus sabortooth 990fx


----------



## hurricane28

Lol this is why i don't go to MSI forum anymore, they don't like criticism and are full of disinformation. The forum moderators are also very rude imo, i even had an argument with a guy that claimed he was an "engineer at MSI' lol i explained to him that no MSI engineer is coming to this forum to proof people wrong..

https://forum-en.msi.com/index.php?topic=183505.0


----------



## Vellinious

This forum is the only one I've found that I really like. LTT is half ok...but too full of people that think they know something. Tom's Hardware is, well, Tom's Hardware and good for a chuckle if you're bored. The rest of the overclock forums I've found are relatively dead.


----------



## Benjiw

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *hurricane28*
> 
> Lol this is why i don't go to MSI forum anymore, they don't like criticism and are full of disinformation. The forum moderators are also very rude imo, i even had an argument with a guy that claimed he was an "engineer at MSI' lol i explained to him that no MSI engineer is coming to this forum to proof people wrong..
> 
> https://forum-en.msi.com/index.php?topic=183505.0


You ressurected an old thread, you challenged people for no reason and acting a bit like a tool, you repeat this behaviour here quite often, I've seen it on the FX owners club hence coining the term Hurricane Stable.


----------



## hurricane28

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Benjiw*
> 
> You ressurected an old thread, you challenged people for no reason and acting a bit like a tool, you repeat this behaviour here quite often, I've seen it on the FX owners club hence coining the term Hurricane Stable.


Did you actually read the thread? For no reason? They post false information and when i proofed them wrong they went mad.
The term "hurricane stable" was made up with some guy that simply doesn't know what the definition of stability is in the first place, so do i need to takes this seriously? I think not.

For some people sake, i posted several IBT AVX runs at 5 GHz and 4.8 GHz but they simply didn't read it because they are full of the term "hurricane stable" which is a childish term int he first place..

People should first look in to the mirror instead of pointing fingers to others in order to mask their own incapability's. I don't want to discuss this anymore because this is not the place for it and second i am done debating this because i explained myself several times very specifically and if people still don't understand well, that's their loss not mine. I am on this forum longer than you so i don't expect you to know all what happened but its rather childish to believe them without asking me what happened or even bother reading my posts correctly. That will be all.


----------



## Benjiw

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *hurricane28*
> 
> Did you actually read the thread? For no reason? They post false information and when i proofed them wrong they went mad.
> The term "hurricane stable" was made up with some guy that simply doesn't know what the definition of stability is in the first place, so do i need to takes this seriously? I think not.
> 
> For some people sake, i posted several IBT AVX runs at 5 GHz and 4.8 GHz but they simply didn't read it because they are full of the term "hurricane stable" which is a childish term int he first place..
> 
> People should first look in to the mirror instead of pointing fingers to others in order to mask their own incapability's. I don't want to discuss this anymore because this is not the place for it and second i am done debating this because i explained myself several times very specifically and if people still don't understand well, that's their loss not mine. I am on this forum longer than you so i don't expect you to know all what happened but its rather childish to believe them without asking me what happened or even bother reading my posts correctly. That will be all.


I rest my case your honour, I need no further witnesses at this time.


----------



## Hequaqua

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *hurricane28*
> 
> Yesss i finally beat my max Firestrike score:
> 
> This run was without a spot fan on the back side of the card.
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And this was with an spot fan on the back side of the card. So it does make a difference after all.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Gave you something to work for @Hequaqua


You need to get back to work....lol



Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!





http://www.3dmark.com/fs/6501181

It didn't carry over for the whole test though:



http://www.3dmark.com/fs/6501221


----------



## Vellinious

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Hequaqua*
> 
> You need to get back to work....lol
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> http://www.3dmark.com/fs/6501181
> 
> It didn't carry over for the whole test though:
> 
> 
> 
> http://www.3dmark.com/fs/6501221


Nice GPU score on that test run. It's hard to get them to match up in the full runs sometimes. = )


----------



## hurricane28

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Hequaqua*
> 
> You need to get back to work....lol
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> http://www.3dmark.com/fs/6501181
> 
> It didn't carry over for the whole test though:
> 
> 
> 
> http://www.3dmark.com/fs/6501221


Holy moly, that's the highest 970 score i seen so far. Congrats.

I don't think i can break that score but i will certainly try if i can find some time to do it. I should get the same score because my card has higher ASIC but than again, its not all about ASIC quality. I think its highly overrated.


----------



## Hequaqua

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Vellinious*
> 
> Nice GPU score on that test run. It's hard to get them to match up in the full runs sometimes. = )


Thanks!

The full run was 1600....the other was 1604. I got excited with a few tests of just the graphics and forgot to set the core to 1604 for the full run. You can see that the temps topped out at 48°(C). It was nice and chilly in here this morning. I also got my CPU up to 4.6ghz! I was really amazed at those two passes. I had the Vram at +8600 and it made it through the first graphics test, but crashed about 3/4 of the way through the second one. My CPU was fine though. I even took a HUGE chance of flashing the bios with it OC'd that high.

EDIT:

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *hurricane28*
> 
> Holy moly, that's the highest 970 score i seen so far. Congrats.
> 
> I don't think i can break that score but i will certainly try if i can find some time to do it. I should get the same score because my card has higher ASIC but than again, its not all about ASIC quality. I think its highly overrated.


Voltage was at 1.287. I don't think anymore would help. I still crash around 1610, even with the Vram set lower.

NOTE: Those were with 353.62 Drivers. I tried those same settings with 358.91.....not good results.


----------



## hurricane28

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Hequaqua*
> 
> Thanks!
> 
> The full run was 1600....the other was 1604. I got excited with a few tests of just the graphics and forgot to set the core to 1604 for the full run. You can see that the temps topped out at 48°(C). It was nice and chilly in here this morning. I also got my CPU up to 4.6ghz! I was really amazed at those two passes. I had the Vram at +8600 and it made it through the first graphics test, but crashed about 3/4 of the way through the second one. My CPU was fine though. I even took a HUGE chance of flashing the bios with it OC'd that high.


My card will not do 1600 MHz.. 1595 MHz is the highest i ever get through a benchmark. Need to find out why it doesn't want to do 1600..
My Vram on the other hand clocks pretty high, max i could get it though firestrike was 8568.

Strange thing is is that i crashed the first time, than i reset everything to stock in AB, went to device manager and disabled en re-enabled the driver and i got 14515 all of a sudden. I was shocked and looked and looked again because i just gained more than 200 points lol
Than i did another run after letting the card cool down for 5 minutes and got 14554.

Yeah, its always risky to try new things with an insane high OC.

I saw in your bios that you set the second column in power table to 110000 instead of 105000 and i guess it helped me getting higher score or something. What does it do?


----------



## Hequaqua

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *hurricane28*
> 
> My card will not do 1600 MHz.. 1595 MHz is the highest i ever get through a benchmark. Need to find out why it doesn't want to do 1600..
> My Vram on the other hand clocks pretty high, max i could get it though firestrike was 8568.
> 
> Strange thing is is that i crashed the first time, than i reset everything to stock in AB, went to device manager and disabled en re-enabled the driver and i got 14515 all of a sudden. I was shocked and looked and looked again because i just gained more than 200 points lol
> Than i did another run after letting the card cool down for 5 minutes and got 14554.
> 
> Yeah, its always risky to try new things with an insane high OC.
> 
> I saw in your bios that you set the second column in power table to 110000 instead of 105000 and i guess it helped me getting higher score or something. What does it do?


There are three. One sets the power for the internal rail. The other two set the wattage for the 6-pin and 6+2-pin. The 82000 is the PCIe.

Link to table settings:
http://cdn.overclock.net/d/dd/dda3f739_kbt-power-table.jpeg


----------



## Vellinious

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Hequaqua*
> 
> There are three. One sets the power for the internal rail. The other two set the wattage for the 6-pin and 6+2-pin. The 82000 is the PCIe.
> 
> Link to table settings:
> http://cdn.overclock.net/d/dd/dda3f739_kbt-power-table.jpeg


I've never changed that 105 setting....can you expand on that a little bit, please?


----------



## Vellinious

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *hurricane28*
> 
> My card will not do 1600 MHz.. 1595 MHz is the highest i ever get through a benchmark. Need to find out why it doesn't want to do 1600..
> My Vram on the other hand clocks pretty high, max i could get it though firestrike was 8568.
> 
> Strange thing is is that i crashed the first time, than i reset everything to stock in AB, went to device manager and disabled en re-enabled the driver and i got 14515 all of a sudden. I was shocked and looked and looked again because i just gained more than 200 points lol
> Than i did another run after letting the card cool down for 5 minutes and got 14554.
> 
> Yeah, its always risky to try new things with an insane high OC.
> 
> I saw in your bios that you set the second column in power table to 110000 instead of 105000 and i guess it helped me getting higher score or something. What does it do?


I've noticed on mine, that when I'm running the memory clocks really super high, I can't get the higher clocks to stay stable. I've found that I get the best scores, when I back off the memory a little bit, so I can get more on the core. 1616 / 2100 to 2150 seems to be a happy place for my cards. In firestrike....Valley and Heaven are vastly different clocks though, as is gaming.


----------



## DeathAngel74

Meh, i may have to down load 3dmark13 again.
.


----------



## Hequaqua

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Vellinious*
> 
> I've never changed that 105 setting....can you expand on that a little bit, please?


This is my understanding....lol

You get the power for your card of the 12+v rail of your PSU. This will set the wattage for the cards power supply. If you look at that jpeg, his are set the same 105w. So 105+105+75= 285w. That is how I see it. All I can say in my experience is I changed that to 110 and both of my rail settings to match. I changed the PCIe to 82w and the pwr perfcap went away in Catzilla. lol


----------



## hurricane28

This is what i understand of the 970 bios, the question marks i would like to know what they are doing.


----------



## hurricane28

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Hequaqua*
> 
> There are three. One sets the power for the internal rail. The other two set the wattage for the 6-pin and 6+2-pin. The 82000 is the PCIe.
> 
> Link to table settings:
> http://cdn.overclock.net/d/dd/dda3f739_kbt-power-table.jpeg


Thnx








Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Hequaqua*
> 
> There are three. One sets the power for the internal rail. The other two set the wattage for the 6-pin and 6+2-pin. The 82000 is the PCIe.
> 
> Link to table settings:
> http://cdn.overclock.net/d/dd/dda3f739_kbt-power-table.jpeg


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Vellinious*
> 
> I've noticed on mine, that when I'm running the memory clocks really super high, I can't get the higher clocks to stay stable. I've found that I get the best scores, when I back off the memory a little bit, so I can get more on the core. 1616 / 2100 to 2150 seems to be a happy place for my cards. In firestrike....Valley and Heaven are vastly different clocks though, as is gaming.


You told me and i tried it but with no luck for now. I tried lower my Vram to even 2000 MHz but even then the core would not go higher than 1585 MHz.. i even tried 1.325 v but no luck. I think there has to be an balance between core and Vram clock in order to get the highest score.


----------



## Hequaqua

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *hurricane28*
> 
> This is what i understand of the 970 bios, the question marks i would like to know what they are doing.
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


The first one is the one I am talking about. I believe it sets the voltage for the power pegs. Basically it is telling the power pegs to draw no more than 110w from the 12+v rail.

I could be wrong, and probably am....but.....that it how I look at it....lmao









The last two....I have no idea.

Edit:

Here is a pic of all the bios' I've made and ran in the last few days....lol


Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


----------



## hurricane28

The first one is TDP of the card which i set to 350 watts.

The second is internal rail that tells the PSU how much wattage can be pulled, the 3rd one is the wattage for the PCI-E table 4 and 5 is the peg connector and table 6 is the power limit of the card.

So basically from what i understand is this: I set the TDP to 350 watts, second is set to 110 watts, 3rd is 82 watts and both peg connectors can pull 159 watts each which is 318 watts. I set the power limit to 351.

So from my understanding, you need to add up the power draw which is 82 from the PCI-E, 159 watts from peg connector each so that's 318 watts total for peg connectors that makes 400 watts total.

I guess i need to set the TDP and power limit to 400 watts?


----------



## Hequaqua

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *hurricane28*
> 
> The first one is TDP of the card which i set to 350 watts.
> 
> The second is internal rail that tells the PSU how much wattage can be pulled, the 3rd one is the wattage for the PCI-E table 4 and 5 is the peg connector and table 6 is the power limit of the card.
> 
> So basically from what i understand is this: I set the TDP to 350 watts, second is set to 110 watts, 3rd is 82 watts and both peg connectors can pull 159 watts each which is 318 watts. I set the power limit to 351.
> 
> So from my understanding, you need to add up the power draw which is 82 from the PCI-E, 159 watts from peg connector each so that's 318 watts total for peg connectors that makes 400 watts total.
> 
> I guess i need to set the TDP and power limit to 400 watts?


Are you getting power perfcap?

Personally, I wouldn't go that crazy







, unless I was getting pwr perfcap. I don't think I would jump from 105/110w to 159w without a reason. You also have to consider everything else that is drawing off the PSU.

But if what I am saying is correct, the two peg connectors will only draw 110w even though they are set to 159w. Table 2 would limit them to 110w.

If you want to try....them I can't stop you, but before I would even think about jumping the wattage up like that I would try to find out for sure.

Don't take my word on it though. I could be wrong. My pay-grade isn't high enough for all this....lol


----------



## hurricane28

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Hequaqua*
> 
> Are you getting power perfcap?
> 
> Personally, I wouldn't go that crazy
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> , unless I was getting pwr perfcap. I don't think I would jump from 105/110w to 159w without a reason. You also have to consider everything else that is drawing off the PSU.
> 
> But if what I am saying is correct, the two peg connectors will only draw 110w even though they are set to 159w. Table 2 would limit them to 110w.
> 
> If you want to try....them I can't stop you, but before I would even think about jumping the wattage up like that I would try to find out for sure.
> 
> Don't take my word on it though. I could be wrong. My pay-grade isn't high enough for all this....lol


I don't have no perfcap at all anymore so i guess i'm good.

I don't mean set internal rail to 159 but only change the TDP and power limit to 400 watts because that is the max power draw from what i understand. But than again, like you said its limited by table 2, so maybe setting table 2 to 159 instead of 110 would be best but i don't want to fry anything so i am good i guess lol


----------



## Hequaqua

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *hurricane28*
> 
> I don't have no perfcap at all anymore so i guess i'm good.
> 
> I don't mean set internal rail to 159 but only change the TDP and power limit to 400 watts because that is the max power draw from what i understand. But than again, like you said its limited by table 2, so maybe setting table 2 to 159 instead of 110 would be best but i don't want to fry anything so i am good i guess lol


Heck if I know....I'll stick at 110w on all three tables....no perfcaps at all now.


----------



## DeathAngel74

Nothing too crazy..
http://www.3dmark.com/compare/fs/6502336/fs/6502166/fs/6490797/fs/6502266


----------



## Vellinious

I never changed that 2nd table down, it's still sitting at 105. But, I have 130 on each of the 6 pins and 80 from the PCIe slot. I set the TDP to 330 watts, and the power limits to 290 watts at 100%, and 330 watts at 114%. If I ramp up my overclock, with the power limit slider at 100%, I get a PWR perf cap. If I raise it up to 114% (330 watts), then I no longer get the perf cap.

So....I guess I'm wondering. If the 105 / 110 is telling the PSU how much power it can send, then....how would I be able to pull that much wattage? I'm trying to understand....


----------



## Hequaqua

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DeathAngel74*
> 
> Nothing too crazy..
> http://www.3dmark.com/compare/fs/6502336/fs/6502166/fs/6490797/fs/6502266


Nice.....much better looking GPU-Z with this card eh? lol

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Vellinious*
> 
> I never changed that 2nd table down, it's still sitting at 105. But, I have 130 on each of the 6 pins and 80 from the PCIe slot. I set the TDP to 330 watts, and the power limits to 290 watts at 100%, and 330 watts at 114%. If I ramp up my overclock, with the power limit slider at 100%, I get a PWR perf cap. If I raise it up to 114% (330 watts), then I no longer get the perf cap.
> 
> So....I guess I'm wondering. If the 105 / 110 is telling the PSU how much power it can send, then....how would I be able to pull that much wattage? I'm trying to understand....


I don't really know......but I know what you mean.....lol


----------



## DeathAngel74

Mine is set to 201W-250W. If i leave at 100% I get a pwr perfcap, move the slider to 124%, no pwr perfcap. The force is strong with this card, \m/ ( o_o ) \m/


----------



## Hequaqua

OK....made some changes to the power table.....lol



At this point I have no idea what Table 2 does.


Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!



I lowered it back to 105000. Set the TDP to 305w. Lowered the PCIe to 75w. Set the two power pegs at 115w. Set the power target to 270w(100%) and 305w(113%).

Ran Catzilla back to back.....can you tell me which run has the limit set to 100 and the one set to 113%?


Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!



The first one is set to 113%.


----------



## melodystyle2003

JFYI i received an evga gtx 970 ssc+ and it is equipped with elpida ram chips. Sounds bad on first read but this particular sample goes up to 2100Mhz and according to bench scores i can guess that it runs under tighter timings compared to my msi gtx 970 with hynix chips on same overclock speeds.


----------



## DeathAngel74

One last run for good measure....

I'm just happy that lowering the cpu overclock didnt hurt my scores much.-10/-15*C vs 100-300 point decrease on physx score....... I'll take the decrease in temps anyday.


----------



## hurricane28

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Hequaqua*
> 
> OK....made some changes to the power table.....lol
> 
> 
> 
> At this point I have no idea what Table 2 does.
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> I lowered it back to 105000. Set the TDP to 305w. Lowered the PCIe to 75w. Set the two power pegs at 115w. Set the power target to 270w(100%) and 305w(113%).
> 
> Ran Catzilla back to back.....can you tell me which run has the limit set to 100 and the one set to 113%?
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> The first one is set to 113%.


I only see one GPU-z window so nothing to compare lol


----------



## DeathAngel74

theres 2 runs in a row...with a brief pause in between the 2 runs....I think.
Speaking of the power table.. This has worked out well since this weekend.


----------



## Hequaqua

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *hurricane28*
> 
> I only see one GPU-z window so nothing to compare lol


Only need one(Edited for ya):


----------



## hurricane28

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Hequaqua*
> 
> Only need one(Edited for ya):


Oh sorry, didn't saw that before









Don't see much difference between the 2 tho.


----------



## gatygun

anybody knows whats the highest score people get with 970 with a modded bios? kinda curious. 3dmark.com doesn't showcase single gpu runs.


----------



## Vellinious

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *gatygun*
> 
> anybody knows whats the highest score people get with 970 with a modded bios? kinda curious. 3dmark.com doesn't showcase single gpu runs.


It does, just gotta keep hitting that "next 1000 results thing". Eventually you get there, but it takes a while.

This is the top 4 scores. Prounstoppable's score is obviously wrong, his overall score should be closer to 11000 something.

High Score: 13670....no freakin clue how he got over 15k graphics score.... I'm still pushing for it though.

http://www.3dmark.com/compare/fs/3086353/fs/4125760/fs/3008080/fs/6486538


----------



## Xeno1

Anyone running Fallout 4? What driver is working for you. 358.87 crashes to desktop. Only game that does this. and I'm only playing at 1500/8000


----------



## rfarmer

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Xeno1*
> 
> Anyone running Fallout 4? What driver is working for you. 358.87 crashes to desktop. Only game that does this. and I'm only playing at 1500/8000


I'm using 358.91 not had a problem. Playing at 1506/8000


----------



## Xeno1

ty ill try it . I went to a much older driver and its not crashing but performance is poor. 353.30.


----------



## Xeno1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *rfarmer*
> 
> I'm using 358.91 not had a problem. Playing at 1506/8000


Longest run about 1 hour no crash.FPS are better. Ty bro


----------



## DeathAngel74

release day is 11/17/15 at 12:01am


----------



## rfarmer

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Xeno1*
> 
> Longest run about 1 hour no crash.FPS are better. Ty bro


Glad to hear it.


----------



## lightsout

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DeathAngel74*
> 
> release day is 11/17/15 at 12:01am


Woot woot, wish I had the cash, I'll get it on a sale soon enough though!!

Anyone in here had a 390 and a 970.

Debating over raw power or "just works" with nvidia. Been wanting to go back to green for a while but maybe my annoyances with red are mainly from xfire.


----------



## Vellinious

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *lightsout*
> 
> Woot woot, wish I had the cash, I'll get it on a sale soon enough though!!
> 
> Anyone in here had a 390 and a 970.
> 
> Debating over raw power or "just works" with nvidia. Been wanting to go back to green for a while but maybe my annoyances with red are mainly from xfire.


Actually, at the price bracket you're looking at there, the 8GB 290X is the better card....if I were buying a GPU today, it'd be the Sapphire 8GB 290X...and I wouldn't think twice about it.


----------



## lightsout

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Vellinious*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *lightsout*
> 
> Woot woot, wish I had the cash, I'll get it on a sale soon enough though!!
> 
> Anyone in here had a 390 and a 970.
> 
> Debating over raw power or "just works" with nvidia. Been wanting to go back to green for a while but maybe my annoyances with red are mainly from xfire.
> 
> 
> 
> Actually, at the price bracket you're looking at there, the 8GB 290X is the better card....if I were buying a GPU today, it'd be the Sapphire 8GB 290X...and I wouldn't think twice about it.
Click to expand...

Where and why? Cheapest one I saw was $369. Is the X version that much better than the non x 390?

My max is really about $300. Maybe $320 if I end up going 970. But $369 is too close to $400. I know its not that much more but thats where I'm at.


----------



## Vellinious

I am hitting a power limit perf cap after all. All the test I had run were at 1590 / 2100, and I don't hit a perf cap there. But as soon as I go above 1600 on the core, I get a perf cap PWR in graphics test 1 in Firestrike, no matter what I do. Annoying.... So I lowered the voltage in the bios to 1.250v and it's still doing it. I'm able to hit the same clocks as I was on 1.275v, though, so I'll just keep it here for the time being. I haven't tested SLI yet...I'll do that tomorrow night. I'm going to keep playing around in the bios settings, I have a few other things I want to try.

http://www.3dmark.com/3dm/9311051


----------



## Xeno1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Vellinious*
> 
> It does, just gotta keep hitting that "next 1000 results thing". Eventually you get there, but it takes a while.
> 
> This is the top 4 scores. Prounstoppable's score is obviously wrong, his overall score should be closer to 11000 something.
> 
> High Score: 13670....no freakin clue how he got over 15k graphics score.... I'm still pushing for it though.
> 
> http://www.3dmark.com/compare/fs/3086353/fs/4125760/fs/3008080/fs/6486538


Setting every setting to its lowest seems to be the trick. Turn off everyting that FS will allow you to turn off and still get a "Valid" score. Just go down the list and see what you can "get away with/cheat." Texture filtering quality seems to be a "valid" cheat. Set to Max perfromance rather than quality.


----------



## benbenkr

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Xeno1*
> 
> Anyone running Fallout 4? What driver is working for you. 358.87 crashes to desktop. Only game that does this. and I'm only playing at 1500/8000


Weird. I'm on 358.50 (older, but same driver set) and never had a single crash. 1519/7900 here.


----------



## Xeno1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *benbenkr*
> 
> Weird. I'm on 358.50 (older, but same driver set) and never had a single crash. 1519/7900 here.


Newest driver is working fine it appears. Still some areas drop 10 frames where I dont think there is any good visible reason for it to do so. Whatever its certainly playiabe at Max settings- Ultra presets. It looks a bit better than NV but not a crap ton better. So far I like Far Cry as the best looking new game, that or Witcher 3.


----------



## gatygun

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Vellinious*
> 
> It does, just gotta keep hitting that "next 1000 results thing". Eventually you get there, but it takes a while.
> 
> This is the top 4 scores. Prounstoppable's score is obviously wrong, his overall score should be closer to 11000 something.
> 
> High Score: 13670....no freakin clue how he got over 15k graphics score.... I'm still pushing for it though.
> 
> http://www.3dmark.com/compare/fs/3086353/fs/4125760/fs/3008080/fs/6486538


Aha thanks, didn't know that. Currently stuck at 14k myself. So he probably volt modded it i guess. Or maybe it's his memory.


----------



## w4tch0

Hello folks,

I accidentally overwritten DVI-I bios with the DVI-D bios on my Gigabyte GTX 970 G1 gaming. Was tiding up the cables and reconnected the DVI cable to the other port and only realized when nvflash reported it updated 84.04.36.00.2F to 84.04.36.00.2E...

Now my problem is that I only have the DVI-D backup and don't have the DVI-I backup







The card is relatively new with a F60 bios (GV-N970G1 GAMING-4GD_D/F60 & GV-N970G1 GAMING-4GD_P/F60) nvidia versions 84.04.36.00.2E & 84.04.36.00.2F.

Does anyone happen to have the original GV-N970G1 GAMING-4GD_P/F60 84.04.36.00.2F bios?


----------



## Mr-Dark

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *w4tch0*
> 
> Hello folks,
> 
> I accidentally overwritten DVI-I bios with the DVI-D bios on my Gigabyte GTX 970 G1 gaming. Was tiding up the cables and reconnected the DVI cable to the other port and only realized when nvflash reported it updated 84.04.36.00.2F to 84.04.36.00.2E...
> 
> Now my problem is that I only have the DVI-D backup and don't have the DVI-I backup
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The card is relatively new with a F60 bios (GV-N970G1 GAMING-4GD_D/F60 & GV-N970G1 GAMING-4GD_P/F60) nvidia versions 84.04.36.00.2E & 84.04.36.00.2F.
> 
> Does anyone happen to have the original GV-N970G1 GAMING-4GD_P/F60 84.04.36.00.2F bios?


Hello

Download gigabyte VGA bios tool and update the bios to the latest one ( F80 I guess) should fix the problem


----------



## ValValdesky

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mr-Dark*
> 
> Hello
> 
> Download gigabyte VGA bios tool and update the bios to the latest one ( F80 I guess) should fix the problem


There are no BIOS download for the F60 revision so all he can do is wait for someone to upload the BIOS to Techpowerup datebase unless someone else here also has the same card.


----------



## w4tch0

Yeah, the updater just tells me there are no updates. Thanks for suggestion though.

Its not super critical, as the card still works (my DVI-D cable works in both DVI ports and the HDMI cable to my TV also works). Would probably only be an issue if I tried to use the analog DVI cable for an old monitor. Still, I'd like to restore the card to full functionality.


----------



## DeathAngel74

Anyone playing Star wars battlefront yet? Wondering which drivers would be best? 358.50 or the latest 358.91? I'm currently using 358.87. Thanks


----------



## Vellinious

Figured out the power limit thing....kinda. Had to lower the voltage to 1.268 and raise the power limits to 390, pulling 150 from each 6 pin....no more power limit, but it took some clock away too. Still, better graphics scores than I was seeing, but.....after 37 different bios versions trying different settings, the aforementioned settings is what I ended up with.

Still couldn't break 13k though....may try again when it gets a little cooler in here I guess. I hate not being able to hit a target....it vexes me.

http://www.3dmark.com/fs/6514160

Getting better graphics scores....a little bit.


----------



## DeathAngel74

Hey Vellinious,
I have a stupid question for you, lol. If the max on a 6-pin is 150W, is the max on an 8 pin 200W?
Theoretically, that means:
75(pcie slot)+150(6-pin)+200(8-pin)=425W max power draw? Correct? Or am I incorrect?


----------



## Vellinious

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DeathAngel74*
> 
> Hey Vellinious,
> I have a stupid question for you, lol. If the max on a 6-pin is 150W, is the max on an 8 pin 200W?
> Theoretically, that means:
> 75(pcie slot)+150(6-pin)+200(8-pin)=425W max power draw? Correct? Or am I incorrect?


I'm not sure, to be honest. I know you can pull 150 from an 8 pin, and since the 6 pin is just an 8 pin with 2 less ground wires, then I made the assumption that it would pull 150 from the 6 pin. I still have some experimenting to do, as I think maybe there's some correlation between the %'s in the tables.

Say, 100watts at 100% and 150 watts at 150% on the 6 pin power connections.

Do those %s correlate back to the power limit slider somehow? Like, when I set the peak power limit to 390 watts, for 150%, and then whatever it was at 100%, I can't remember right off, the power limits went away. Now, that could just be that the power limits went away because it was set to 390 watts too. Thus, I still have more settings I want to try, to see if there's any connection at all there. I kinda doubt there is, but....I have the need now, to be thorough in my investigation of it, because my brain just wouldn't stop thinking about this over the last couple of days.


----------



## Hequaqua

Found it here on OCN. Here is the link:

http://www.overclock.net/a/gpu-and-cpu-power-connections

275w(6/6+2-pin) + 75w PCIe= 350w according to his example. 310w for 2(6-pin).


----------



## Vellinious

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Hequaqua*
> 
> 
> 
> Found it here on OCN. Here is the link:
> 
> http://www.overclock.net/a/gpu-and-cpu-power-connections
> 
> 275w(6/6+2-pin) + 75w PCIe= 350w according to his example. 310w for 2(6-pin).


Yeah...I'm quite certain that's wrong. In stock configs, certainly....this is a good guide.


----------



## DeathAngel74

75+155+195=425W


----------



## DeathAngel74

Having fun undervolting my CPU. Only got one BSOD.....4399.0Mhz @ 1.084V from 1.209V.


----------



## Hequaqua

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Vellinious*
> 
> Yeah...I'm quite certain that's wrong. In stock configs, certainly....this is a good guide.


I have no idea.........With my CPU OC'd at 4.6, and the GPU at 1604/8200+, I saw a high on my Kill-A-Watt of about 370w while running Firestrike. I know I'm not in SLI, nor were my CPU cores maxed out. Still, it's rated at what 84w(i7-4770k). That would put my system if I maxed it out probably around 440-450w.

You guys need to lay off the new games and getcha a killawatt....so we can all compare....lol









I'm looking at the 980ti......but I would have to get rid of my 970. I could SLI for about half the price of the 980ti though. In reality, I'm at 1080, so I really don't need either.


----------



## Hequaqua

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DeathAngel74*
> 
> Having fun undervolting my CPU. Only got one BSOD.....4399.0Mhz @ 1.084V from 1.209V.


Nice









My CPU is a voltage hog, but temps are always good.


----------



## Vellinious

Since I switched over from the ASUS motherboard to the MSI, I've had to run more volts through my 5820k to reach my desired daily and benchmark clocks. Should be getting the ASUS board back from RMA service in another week or so.


----------



## eruzet

it seems iam too late about researching this card
i have 970 amp omega (non core) (already 1 year old)
it have idle temp 43c, full load temp 80-83c
it always hitting 80c fast when full load and the GPUZ will be thermal perf cap.
iam looking back on zotac 970 ? thread page 37-40 there's 970 amp omega that can have 62c on full load after thermal compound change, iam already do that but still its have no difference
still no reply on that thread too..
are this normal on the zotac 970 amp omega ? is AIO cooling upgrade on GPU is only my solution ?
ASCI and GPUZ


Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!






idle temperature


Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!






full load temperature 1


Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!






full load temperature 2


Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!






full load ingame


Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!






3d mark firestrike bench test


Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!






i dont know why, but when try the furmark stress test, its gone hight to 91c


Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


----------



## kl6mk6

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DeathAngel74*
> 
> 75+155+195=425W


Your math should be 75+80+120=275W based on the link Hequaqua provided.


----------



## DeathAngel74

thanks...nvm, I figured it out


----------



## baloche

Hi there !
Does anyone know the difference between 04G-P4-2972-KR and the one i've just buy 04G-P4-2972-RX
I don't find anything between KR and RX...
Thanks in advance .

Ps: forgot to say it is an evga 970 acx2.0


----------



## DeathAngel74

https://www.evga.com/Products/Product.aspx?pn=04G-P4-2972-RX
https://www.evga.com/Products/Product.aspx?pn=04G-P4-2972-KR

all could find too


----------



## hurricane28

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Vellinious*
> 
> Figured out the power limit thing....kinda. Had to lower the voltage to 1.268 and raise the power limits to 390, pulling 150 from each 6 pin....no more power limit, but it took some clock away too. Still, better graphics scores than I was seeing, but.....after 37 different bios versions trying different settings, the aforementioned settings is what I ended up with.
> 
> Still couldn't break 13k though....may try again when it gets a little cooler in here I guess. I hate not being able to hit a target....it vexes me.
> 
> http://www.3dmark.com/fs/6514160
> 
> Getting better graphics scores....a little bit.


I have that same feeling when i can't hit my target as you could see a few posts back lol

Now thnx to you and @Hequaqua i have a lot of work to do







I just need to beat him because my ASIC score is higher so theoretical i should oc higher as well. And when i can't beat him i see that as user error and i need to correct that







This is highly addictive lol


----------



## baloche

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DeathAngel74*
> 
> https://www.evga.com/Products/Product.aspx?pn=04G-P4-2972-RX
> https://www.evga.com/Products/Product.aspx?pn=04G-P4-2972-KR
> 
> all could find too


That exactly what i found... there is nothing...except the price...
If , when i'll have my card , i'll fing something i'll tell you


----------



## hertz9753

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *baloche*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *DeathAngel74*
> 
> https://www.evga.com/Products/Product.aspx?pn=04G-P4-2972-RX
> https://www.evga.com/Products/Product.aspx?pn=04G-P4-2972-KR
> 
> all could find too
> 
> 
> 
> That exactly what i found... there is nothing...except the price...
> If , when i'll have my card , i'll fing something i'll tell you
Click to expand...

The RX is a refurbished unit comes in a black and has a one year warranty.


----------



## Benjiw

Am I correct in assuming that with my ASIC quality being 71.9 I should put my card under water to get more overclocking headroom because I can't break 4000mhz ram and 1525mhz core without artifacts.


----------



## DeathAngel74

what vram do you have? Hynix, Elpida or samsung? I can't go over 1531.5/8002 @ 1.243v without getting artifacts. My ASIC is 71.6%. Once the vram heats up in benchmarks at say 1544.5/4082, its almost unbearable to watch.


----------



## Benjiw

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DeathAngel74*
> 
> what vram do you have? Hynix, Elpida or samsung? I can't go over 1531.5/8002 @ 1.243v without getting artifacts. My ASIC is 71.6%. Once the vram heats up in benchmarks at say 1544.5/4082, its almost unbearable to watch.


Samsung GPUz says, looks like we have the same issue, my voltage is currently at 1.2750v.


----------



## baloche

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *hertz9753*
> 
> The RX is a refurbished unit comes in a black and has a one year warranty.


thanks i've just seen that. It's not a big problem for the warranty but i will not have rainbowsix siege ...


----------



## Solders18

I'm having a huge issue of no sound from my on board sound. I have uninstalled, reinstalled, disabled everything I can think of. I'm now working with a fresh Windows 10 and still no sound. I just upgraded from 465 sli and had sound originally when I plugged in the 970, then when I was trying to get physx to work, I lost sound. I'm out of ideas so anything helps


----------



## DeathAngel74

did you install the nvidia hdaudio driver if using hdmi? or realtek sound driver from mobo manufacturer's website?


----------



## Mr-Dark

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Solders18*
> 
> I'm having a huge issue of no sound from my on board sound. I have uninstalled, reinstalled, disabled everything I can think of. I'm now working with a fresh Windows 10 and still no sound. I just upgraded from 465 sli and had sound originally when I plugged in the 970, then when I was trying to get physx to work, I lost sound. I'm out of ideas so anything helps


Hello

Delete Nvidia driver from safe mode ( use DDU ) , when you install the new one uncheck all box expect Display driver + Physx only


----------



## Solders18

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mr-Dark*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Solders18*
> 
> I'm having a huge issue of no sound from my on board sound. I have uninstalled, reinstalled, disabled everything I can think of. I'm now working with a fresh Windows 10 and still no sound. I just upgraded from 465 sli and had sound originally when I plugged in the 970, then when I was trying to get physx to work, I lost sound. I'm out of ideas so anything helps
> 
> 
> 
> Hello
> 
> Delete Nvidia driver from safe mode ( use DDU ) , when you install the new one uncheck all box expect Display driver + Physx only
Click to expand...

I haven't unchecked everythng but video and physx but i did exclude the audio and it didn't work. i will have to try barebones. should it matter the order? i have tried both, Nvidia first and then realtek and vis versa.


----------



## hurricane28

I don't trust software like DDU so i just follow this: http://www.overclock.net/t/1150443/how-to-remove-your-nvidia-gpu-drivers

It works every time and since you do it yourself you actually see what you did so if there is something wrong its more easy to undo


----------



## Solders18

But with a fresh install of windows it should have a completely clean slate right? thats where i am sitting right now


----------



## hurricane28

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Solders18*
> 
> But with a fresh install of windows it should have a completely clean slate right? thats where i am sitting right now


Yes but why a clean install when you can do an repair install instead? It saves you a lot of time and headache.


----------



## lightsout

Hey guys whats the best card(s) out right now for air ocing. Looking for card with best OC capabilities, cooling etc.


----------



## hurricane28

I always buy msi because they are very cool and clock very well in general. They are also the best looking IMO.


----------



## blaze2210

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *lightsout*
> 
> Hey guys whats the best card(s) out right now for air ocing. Looking for card with best OC capabilities, cooling etc.


I really don't think much has changed in the 4 days since you last asked a similar question....No new versions of the 970 have been released over the course of those 4 days, as far as I know.









It's like deja vu all over again....









Personally, if I was concerned about trying to get "the best of the best" in video cards, I'd be looking at benchmark leaderboards and HWBot to see what the common top performers are.


----------



## lightsout

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *blaze2210*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *lightsout*
> 
> Hey guys whats the best card(s) out right now for air ocing. Looking for card with best OC capabilities, cooling etc.
> 
> 
> 
> I really don't think much has changed in the 4 days since you last asked a similar question....No new versions of the 970 have been released over the course of those 4 days, as far as I know.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It's like deja vu all over again....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Personally, if I was concerned about trying to get "the best of the best" in video cards, I'd be looking at benchmark leaderboards and HWBot to see what the common top performers are.
Click to expand...

Lol dang I wasn't sure if I posted that in this thread or the 390 I've been going back and forth. And I even tried to look at my history but I was on my phone on my lunch break.


----------



## blaze2210

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *lightsout*
> 
> Lol dang I wasn't sure if I posted that in this thread or the 390 I've been going back and forth. And I even tried to look at my history but I was on my phone on my lunch break.


You're making me think I'm stuck in a time loop....







Dang Groundhog Day! Hehehe....


----------



## lightsout

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *blaze2210*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *lightsout*
> 
> Lol dang I wasn't sure if I posted that in this thread or the 390 I've been going back and forth. And I even tried to look at my history but I was on my phone on my lunch break.
> 
> 
> 
> You're making me think I'm stuck in a time loop....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dang Groundhog Day! Hehehe....
Click to expand...

Lol I'll have to go back when I'm at my pc. Still appreciate any feedback from people that have been following these cards.


----------



## blaze2210

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *lightsout*
> 
> Lol I'll have to go back when I'm at my pc. Still appreciate any feedback from people that have been following these cards.


Here's the page where you asked, and got answers: http://www.overclock.net/t/1514085/official-nvidia-gtx-970-owners-club/20460_20









Not being rude, just making it easier for ya....


----------



## Xeno1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *lightsout*
> 
> Lol I'll have to go back when I'm at my pc. Still appreciate any feedback from people that have been following these cards.


Its going to come down to luck of the draw on the silicon. EVGA MSI or GIGABYTE are all good. Which ever of the 3 are on sale is your best bet IMO.


----------



## lightsout

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Xeno1*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *lightsout*
> 
> Lol I'll have to go back when I'm at my pc. Still appreciate any feedback from people that have been following these cards.
> 
> 
> 
> Its going to come down to luck of the draw on the silicon. EVGA MSI or GIGABYTE are all good. Which ever of the 3 are on sale is your best bet IMO.
Click to expand...

Yeah I understand the silicon. I've heard things like all Evga cards below the ftw have a poor four phase power delivery. And maybe msi vrm cooling isn't great?


----------



## blaze2210

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *lightsout*
> 
> Yeah I understand the silicon. I've heard things like all Evga cards below the ftw have a poor four phase power delivery. And maybe msi vrm cooling isn't great?


I have the EVGA SSC from Best Buy and don't have any issues with my power delivery, and the MSI model actually has a heatsink for the VRMs directly under one of the fans. Are you going to try to break some overclocking records, or are you just going to game on it with an OC?


----------



## lightsout

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *blaze2210*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *lightsout*
> 
> Yeah I understand the silicon. I've heard things like all Evga cards below the ftw have a poor four phase power delivery. And maybe msi vrm cooling isn't great?
> 
> 
> 
> I have the EVGA SSC from Best Buy and don't have any issues with my power delivery, and the MSI model actually has a heatsink for the VRMs directly under one of the fans. Are you going to try to break some overclocking records, or are you just going to game on it with an OC?
Click to expand...

Bench for fun and game. Just trying to make an informed decision since they have been out for a while and do it right the first time. What's your load temps like?


----------



## Xeno1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *lightsout*
> 
> Yeah I understand the silicon. I've heard things like all Evga cards below the ftw have a poor four phase power delivery. And maybe msi vrm cooling isn't great?


EVGA has like 10 skus of 970. You'll have to check each one to see what the power phases are. my model is 6+2 and few others are as well. http://www.evga.com/Products/Product.aspx?pn=04G-P4-3975-KR

I think you'll not run into power phase problems unless you high OC and have a high ASIC. My ASIC is 65. I run into a hard limit of 1.275 volts before I ever get instabitly because of power delivery.


----------



## blaze2210

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *lightsout*
> 
> Bench for fun and game. Just trying to make an informed decision since they have been out for a while and do it right the first time. What's your load temps like?


That depends on the game, ambient temps, case airflow, fan profile, and the BIOS that I'm running....My current BIOS gets to the mid to high 60's, if benching for a while, it can go higher. If I stay on the stock BIOS, then my temps are obviously lower.








Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Xeno1*
> 
> EVGA has like 10 skus of 970. You'll have to check each one to see what the power phases are. my model is 6+2 and few others are as well. http://www.evga.com/Products/Product.aspx?pn=04G-P4-3975-KR
> 
> I think you'll not run into power phase problems unless you high OC and have a high ASIC. My ASIC is 65. I run into a hard limit of 1.275 volts before I ever get instabitly because of power delivery.


That list doesn't even include the Best Buy exclusive SKUs, which would add about 3 more to the list, I believe. No software monitoring has been able to report anything over 1.275v, though it seems no one has pulled out a multimeter to check on whether or not more voltage than that can be delivered to the card. Looks like a multimeter might need to be my next purchase....I would really like to know....


----------



## Xeno1

http://www.amazon.com/EVGA-GeForce-Quieter-Graphics-04G-P4-2974-KR/dp/B00NVODXR4

6+2 phases. and thats real cheap. Mosfet cooling plate too


----------



## lightsout

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *blaze2210*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *lightsout*
> 
> Bench for fun and game. Just trying to make an informed decision since they have been out for a while and do it right the first time. What's your load temps like?
> 
> 
> 
> That depends on the game, ambient temps, case airflow, fan profile, and the BIOS that I'm running....My current BIOS gets to the mid to high 60's, if benching for a while, it can go higher. If I stay on the stock BIOS, then my temps are obviously lower.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Xeno1*
> 
> EVGA has like 10 skus of 970. You'll have to check each one to see what the power phases are. my model is 6+2 and few others are as well. http://www.evga.com/Products/Product.aspx?pn=04G-P4-3975-KR
> 
> I think you'll not run into power phase problems unless you high OC and have a high ASIC. My ASIC is 65. I run into a hard limit of 1.275 volts before I ever get instabitly because of power delivery.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> That list doesn't even include the Best Buy exclusive SKUs, which would add about 3 more to the list, I believe. No software monitoring has been able to report anything over 1.275v, though it seems no one has pulled out a multimeter to check on whether or not more voltage than that can be delivered to the card. Looks like a multimeter might need to be my next purchase....I would really like to know....
Click to expand...

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Xeno1*
> 
> http://www.amazon.com/EVGA-GeForce-Quieter-Graphics-04G-P4-2974-KR/dp/B00NVODXR4
> 
> 6+2 phases. and thats real cheap. Mosfet cooling plate too


Very nice thanks guys. I like Evga and would prefer them. I do like that price as well thanks again.


----------



## DeathAngel74

@lightsout
Go to Best Buy and purchase this....
http://www.bestbuy.com/site/promo/evga-graphics-card-147267
http://www.evga.com/bestbuy/


Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


----------



## Arizonian

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DeathAngel74*
> 
> @lightsout
> Go to Best Buy and purchase this....
> http://www.bestbuy.com/site/promo/evga-graphics-card-147267
> http://www.evga.com/bestbuy/
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


Nice move EVGA with Best Buy and that sweet back plate.


----------



## DeathAngel74

had this one since Saturday


----------



## lightsout

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DeathAngel74*
> 
> @lightsout
> Go to Best Buy and purchase this....
> http://www.bestbuy.com/site/promo/evga-graphics-card-147267
> http://www.evga.com/bestbuy/
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


Cool card but that price is pretty high, almost $100 more than the one posted earlier.


----------



## DeathAngel74

its a better card than the 2974-kr. 4+2 vs 6+2 power phase, higher core and boost clocks


----------



## Solders18

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *hurricane28*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Solders18*
> 
> But with a fresh install of windows it should have a completely clean slate right? thats where i am sitting right now
> 
> 
> 
> Yes but why a clean install when you can do an repair install instead? It saves you a lot of time and headache.
Click to expand...

I wanted to anyways.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mr-Dark*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Solders18*
> 
> I'm having a huge issue of no sound from my on board sound. I have uninstalled, reinstalled, disabled everything I can think of. I'm now working with a fresh Windows 10 and still no sound. I just upgraded from 465 sli and had sound originally when I plugged in the 970, then when I was trying to get physx to work, I lost sound. I'm out of ideas so anything helps
> 
> 
> 
> Hello
> 
> Delete Nvidia driver from safe mode ( use DDU ) , when you install the new one uncheck all box expect Display driver + Physx only
Click to expand...

Well after many trials and tribulations, i STILL have no sound. i am really thinking my sound may have died some how. but how? I am back to windows 8 after reading audio issues with windows 10 and have played with different drivers and configurations and still nothing. I am so fed up with this!









A new development is the notification keeps popping up that i unplugged/plugged in a audio device even though nothing has moved


----------



## Solders18

and insult to injury....


----------



## lightsout

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DeathAngel74*
> 
> its a better card than the 2974-kr. 4+2 vs 6+2 power phase, higher core and boost clocks


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Xeno1*
> 
> http://www.amazon.com/EVGA-GeForce-Quieter-Graphics-04G-P4-2974-KR/dp/B00NVODXR4
> 
> 6+2 phases. and thats real cheap. Mosfet cooling plate too


The guy I quoted said the one he posted is also 6+2. ?? All these Evga cards confusing.


----------



## DeathAngel74

Check this out, from Evga


----------



## Vellinious

Ok, so I played around with the bios settings a little bit more. Yesterday, with the power limit set to 360 / 360 100% on both..so, no power target slider, just 100%, and 100 / 140 (100% and 140%) on the 6 pins, I was getting a constant power limit on Firestrike at 1606 / 2150. That was with the voltage set at 1.25v. Today, I reset the bios to 260 / 360 (100% and 138%), and retested at 1606 / 2150 at 1.275v, and with the power target slider at 100%, I got a power limit. But when I moved the power target slider up to 138% (max), I was no longer getting a power limit, and no more PWR throttling.

I'm going to test a little bit more, to see if I can lower the power limits even further, but keep the highest % of the power target slider relatively close to the values that the 6 pins are at.

Here's my thinking....when you have the power target slider at 100%, is it reading the values of all of those tables at 100% and applying them? So that when you move the power limit slider to 140% or whatever, that it's also reading those other tables and moving up to the value that would be set at 140%, or....if it's maxed at 120%, set there....

Like I said...I plan on testing a little bit more over the next few days, but....360 / 360 with no power limit slider gave me a PWR perf cap. 260 / 360 so that the power limit slider matched the % on the 6 pins, and...no PWR perf cap, even with more volts....

I'll post more when I find out more.


----------



## lightsout

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DeathAngel74*
> 
> Check this out, from Evga


Awesome +rep


----------



## DeathAngel74

The EVGA FallOut4 Card is equivalent to a 04g-p4-3975-KR.


----------



## Solders18

As if this couldn't get worse, it did. MB won't post now... Get to see it is still under warranty or if I get to buy a new one :yay: (sarcasm)


----------



## DeathAngel74

Have you looked to see if there is a mobo bios update available? ASUS just released an update for my board today. Its worth a try.


----------



## Xeno1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *lightsout*
> 
> The guy I quoted said the one he posted is also 6+2. ?? All these Evga cards confusing.


my bad. 100 bucks for 2 more phases. you wanted cheap,. Thats a good deal for 100 bucks less.


----------



## Xeno1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DeathAngel74*
> 
> The EVGA FallOut4 Card is equivalent to a 04g-p4-3975-KR.


which i got on sale for 320


----------



## DeathAngel74

Free is good too







. Warranty swap at Best Buy....Plus free Assassin's Creed Syndicate/Rainbow Six Siege


----------



## Xeno1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DeathAngel74*
> 
> Free is good too
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> . Warranty swap at Best Buy....Plus free Assassin's Creed Syndicate/Rainbow Six Siege


hardware is hard to steal. software..


----------



## DeathAngel74

Hell, I paid $401.69 for the original 3979-KB. I consider it upgrade rather than cheating the system. That would be dishonest....


----------



## Xeno1

I kept hesitating and vacillating between models and cards for like 6 months.Money came and went and I lucked out cuz 3975 finally came out and i got it cheap. I nearly got stuck with a crappier version. But even still 1540 aint great.


----------



## DeathAngel74

I miss my old card though. Even if it had the crappy power delivery. I dont think I'll ever get another card that could reach 1658 or 1700 again, although very briefly, lol


Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!



http://cdn.overclock.net/d/de/de0bbc42_Capture.PNG - 1658Mhz
http://cdn.overclock.net/a/a1/a1e0b3bd_Capture2.PNG - 1700Mhz


----------



## melodystyle2003

I measured the pins on the evga gtx 970 ssc+. On idle was about 0.868V, 1.275V on 3D clocks, 1.312V with +87mV on 3D clocks. Those values were varied between phase measure points, from 1.269V to 1.292V and 1.298V to 1.312V with +87mV.


----------



## Xeno1

Damn, nice to see for once that they will go over 1.275. Been waiting months for confirmation. that is the 3975 model?


----------



## DeathAngel74

So we *can* set the bios to 1.2750 w/ +87mv to achieve 1.3125V and get higher clocks


----------



## Xeno1

Now the primary question becomes, what is safe? What will not fry or seriously degrade the life. How long has any one person been running at 1.3


----------



## DeathAngel74

I did for 4 months on my old 3979-kb. That's how I got to 1658/1700 on the core. It probably wasn't a good idea to run it that way for so long...


----------



## DeathAngel74

8+2 phase and 2x8 pin power connections....I know what I'm asking Mrs. Claus to get me for Xmas this year...


----------



## Xeno1

getting crap preformance on Fallout 4. newest driver 1500/8000, AA off still getting nasty drops to 30-40 FPS. Getting 60 solid on BIoshock, Far Cry 4, Witcher 3 only a bit less. And crashing about once an hour, with a total PC lock up. Only game that does this


----------



## melodystyle2003

Probe measures up to 1.34V if you set bios to 1.3V and slide all way up the voltage on the msi ab.
Best score i can get using stock cooling solution. Quite good for 71% ASIC card with elpida chips.
http://www.3dmark.com/3dm/9338000


----------



## Vellinious

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DeathAngel74*
> 
> So we *can* set the bios to 1.2750 w/ +87mv to achieve 1.3125V and get higher clocks


The max voltage is still set in the bios. So if you wanted to use the slider, your top values would have to be 1.312. Yes?


----------



## Vellinious

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *melodystyle2003*
> 
> Probe measures up to 1.34V if you set bios to 1.3V and slide all way up the voltage on the msi ab.
> Best score i can get using stock cooling solution. Quite good for 71% ASIC card with elpida chips.
> http://www.3dmark.com/3dm/9338000


So what kind of clock increase are you seeing from 1.312v or more, compared to 1.275 or even 1.268?


----------



## melodystyle2003

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Xeno1*
> 
> Damn, nice to see for once that they will go over 1.275. Been waiting months for confirmation. that is the 3975 model?


Yes is the 3975 model.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Vellinious*
> 
> So what kind of clock increase are you seeing from 1.312v or more, compared to 1.275 or even 1.268?


On ablsolute clocks for benches, i saw an increase of +26Mhz. In bios i set it to max 1.3V, not more. Probe measures 1.312 to 1.34 between phases with +100mV on msi ab. The thing is that more voltage helps to get better graphic scores and not that much of clocks.


----------



## Mr-Dark

Hello

New Nvidia Driver









http://www.guru3d.com/files-details/geforce-359-00-whql-driver-download.html


----------



## lightsout

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Xeno1*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *lightsout*
> 
> The guy I quoted said the one he posted is also 6+2. ?? All these Evga cards confusing.
> 
> 
> 
> my bad. 100 bucks for 2 more phases. you wanted cheap,. Thats a good deal for 100 bucks less.
Click to expand...

No it is a good deal. One more week hopefully some good sales pop up. Would love to see a combo with Battle front. I think they have them with the fury right now.


----------



## DeathAngel74

Oooo. Assassins creed driver 4 days early. Nice find. Thanks mr dark


----------



## Vellinious

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *melodystyle2003*
> 
> Yes is the 3975 model.
> On ablsolute clocks for benches, i saw an increase of +26Mhz. In bios i set it to max 1.3V, not more. Probe measures 1.312 to 1.34 between phases with +100mV on msi ab. The thing is that more voltage helps to get better graphic scores and not that much of clocks.


Hmm...interesting. I've been running some
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *melodystyle2003*
> 
> Yes is the 3975 model.
> On ablsolute clocks for benches, i saw an increase of +26Mhz. In bios i set it to max 1.3V, not more. Probe measures 1.312 to 1.34 between phases with +100mV on msi ab. The thing is that more voltage helps to get better graphic scores and not that much of clocks.


Hmm....now that I have a better grasp on what gives a PWR throttle, and what doesn't, I'll have to redo my testing with higher voltages.


----------



## DeathAngel74

Yeah, but im still a little leary to run the new card @1312.5mv


----------



## melodystyle2003

Good luck @Vellinious keep us informed!
@DeathAngel74 1.29V runs at stock clocks already, actually is designed to hit 1.281V on highest boost clocks, as you may read inside stock bios. I always use an extra high spinning fan to cool the back side of the gpu, close to the VRMs.


----------



## Hequaqua

I changed my bios to reflect the 1.312v......did nothing for my runs. It actually made my card more unstable. At 1.287 I could easily get through many runs at 1604/8500. Nothing but crashes with the voltage up. No perfcaps at all.


----------



## Vellinious

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Hequaqua*
> 
> I changed my bios to reflect the 1.312v......did nothing for my runs. It actually made my card more unstable. At 1.287 I could easily get through many runs at 1604/8500. Nothing but crashes with the voltage up. No perfcaps at all.


I was seeing the same thing. At 1.268 I was getting better clocks in Firestrike than I was at 1.275v. I think that may have been the power limit issues I was seeing at 1.275 though...so once I get all my power limit testing done, I'll try to raise the voltage up and redo that testing.

If I'm right about the power limits, I'm thinking I'll be able to set the power limits at less than 300 and not get any power limit throttling. Maybe even as low as 250 or 260. I'll test that theory tonight.


----------



## syl1979

I think I got the most from my card MSI 4GT5T OC.

Using modded bios allowing voltage between 1.175v and 1.275v and 250W Power limit

MSI_GTX970_4GD5TOC_250W_1.175v_1.275v.zip 136k .zip file


The MSI cards seem to have temperature protection of the VRM, so I pushed the Fans to 100%

Firestrike cannot reach higher than [email protected] ...



http://www.3dmark.com/fs/6526587

For Catzilla I can push the card to [email protected]



For daily use I would not go higher than [email protected] anyway.... Maybe mostly [email protected]


----------



## Hequaqua

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Vellinious*
> 
> I was seeing the same thing. At 1.268 I was getting better clocks in Firestrike than I was at 1.275v. I think that may have been the power limit issues I was seeing at 1.275 though...so once I get all my power limit testing done, I'll try to raise the voltage up and redo that testing.
> 
> If I'm right about the power limits, I'm thinking I'll be able to set the power limits at less than 300 and not get any power limit throttling. Maybe even as low as 250 or 260. I'll test that theory tonight.


I hear ya.

All I know is that I don't see any reason to go past the 1.275v really. I'm not going to be gaming or using 1604/8500 for anything but benchmarking. No matter what voltage/power table/boost table I use 1604 seems to be the limit for my core. 8500 on the Vram is the most stable as well. I don't see any point of stressing my card any longer. Heck, I game at 1506/8000....lol

EDIT:

This is two runs at Firestrike. The highest score was with the voltage set a 1.281v. You can see it outscored the other run in every test. I wasn't able to get the memory to match with the voltage at 1.312 though.

http://www.3dmark.com/compare/fs/6509069/fs/6526783


----------



## DeathAngel74

Maybe 1.281 is the limit? And then you stop seeing improvements in performance past that point? I would be there testing with you guys, but i just sorted out my issues with the pc. Don't want to add more heat to the equation. I hate posting on forums with my phone...I wish the forums supported an MIRC channel. I set one up, but no one comes, well 2 ppl logged in , lol. If anyone is interested PM me and give you the details.


----------



## Vellinious

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DeathAngel74*
> 
> Maybe 1.281 is the limit? And then you stop seeing improvements in performance past that point? I would be there testing with you guys, but i just sorted out my issues with the pc. Don't want to add more heat to the equation. I hate posting on forums with my phone...I wish the forums supported an MIRC channel. I set one up, but no one comes, well 2 ppl logged in , lol. If anyone is interested PM me and give you the details.


Well, there's always a point too where the scaling for voltage will decrease more and more, to the point that you'd have to increase the voltage higher and higher to get to the next clock level that it makes it not worth it.

Diminishing returns..


----------



## DeathAngel74

These are settings from an experimental BIOS, voltage is scaled to 1.281v. Software still shows 1.275 ofc. On another note, gotta love winter, I love these temps.


----------



## Xeno1

Fallout 4 seems for me to very picking about OC. I have been backing off 1500/8000 and getting now like 2 hours or so no crashes. Fallout 3 and NV were like this as well for me. Maybe in few weeks they will have patch or Nvidia driver update. I hope.


----------



## DeathAngel74

have you tried 359.00, released on nvidia.com today? Its the Assassin's Creed Syndicate Game Ready Driver, might help you though.


----------



## Hequaqua

I will need to update my sig....just broke my Firestrike score three times in a row.


Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!



Single run 14497(graphics):


Two runs 14497/14515(graphics):




http://www.3dmark.com/compare/fs/6527647/fs/6527719/fs/6527758

Don't ask about the perfcaps....lmao

Just when I thought I had this card almost figured out......perfcaps=performance....?????


----------



## Xeno1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DeathAngel74*
> 
> have you tried 359.00, released on nvidia.com today? Its the Assassin's Creed Syndicate Game Ready Driver, might help you though.


have not but, the little I read didnt say jack about Fallout 4. I guess ill try it next tme i have to restart.


----------



## DeathAngel74

Well, at least its VOP and VREL, not PWR, LMAO! Nice runs.


----------



## hurricane28

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Hequaqua*
> 
> I will need to update my sig....just broke my Firestrike score three times in a row.
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> Single run 14497(graphics):
> 
> 
> Two runs 14497/14515(graphics):
> 
> 
> 
> 
> http://www.3dmark.com/compare/fs/6527647/fs/6527719/fs/6527758
> 
> Don't ask about the perfcaps....lmao
> 
> Just when I thought I had this card almost figured out......perfcaps=performance....?????[/quote
> 
> Wasnt your best score 14880?
> 
> 14515 is the same exact score i got lol


----------



## DeathAngel74

Ok, I have a [email protected] conflicting issues....
Firstly, all programs except MBT read my card's BIOS differently? Is this normal, I've not noticed this before...Can someone else plz confirm by opening GPU-Z, then opening their BIOS in MBT? Now I'm worried that I may have flashed the wrong BIOS somehow!
Secondly, I just confirmed my card is in fact a 3975-KR. just re-branded as 3979-KF on paper for Best Buy.
Plz see screenshot below.


Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!








Maybe I am just being paranoid and MBT needs an update. /shrug


----------



## Xeno1

I have the same card- My readings

Maxwell has -84.04.36.00.70
GPU has- 84.04.36.01.70

Its SNAFU. I dont have those other ultities. I think dont worry about it.


----------



## DeathAngel74

ok, thank you. hehe. could you post your stock bios, if you still have it plz? I'm curious if anything changed?


----------



## Vellinious

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Hequaqua*
> 
> I will need to update my sig....just broke my Firestrike score three times in a row.
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> Single run 14497(graphics):
> 
> 
> Two runs 14497/14515(graphics):
> 
> 
> 
> 
> http://www.3dmark.com/compare/fs/6527647/fs/6527719/fs/6527758
> 
> Don't ask about the perfcaps....lmao
> 
> Just when I thought I had this card almost figured out......perfcaps=performance....?????


The highest graphics score I've been able to get was 14738. That was with a 390 watt power limit, 1.268v, running 1620 on the core and 2150 on the memory. I've got the screenshots at home, as I was taking screenshots of the same clocks / memory settings as I was testing different bios versions. This during my testing to figure out the power limits thing.

I'm still trying to figure out how that guy managed a 15k graphics score....78 FPS in graphics test 1. I'm baffled.....the most I can get is around 71, + / - .5fps. But....78?!


----------



## Vellinious

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DeathAngel74*
> 
> ok, thank you. hehe. could you post your stock bios, if you still have it plz? I'm curious if anything changed?


The only thing that ever changes for me is the check sum. The bios # always stays the same....at least, that I've noticed. But I always use the same bios to mod from.... /shrug


----------



## DeathAngel74

gpu-z changes the .00 to .01 in the bios string for some reason.


----------



## Xeno1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DeathAngel74*
> 
> ok, thank you. hehe. could you post your stock bios, if you still have it plz? I'm curious if anything changed?


HA! Stock BIOS!! I have about 50 BIOSES all over the desktop in oddly named folders in downloads etc. I Have no faith that even the ones labeled "really original BIOS" are accurate. I never tweaked the stock Bios on the default BIOS switch setting. The only one i played with was the "performance BIOS- BIOS 2. WHICH BIOS do you want ? the one from Switch one or Switch 2?


----------



## Vellinious

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Xeno1*
> 
> HA! Stock BIOS!! I have about 50 BIOSES all over the desktop in oddly named folders in downloads etc. I Have no faith that even the ones labeled "really original BIOS" are accurate. I never tweaked the stock Bios on the default BIOS switch setting. The only one i played with was the "performance BIOS- BIOS 2. WHICH BIOS do you want ? the one from Switch one or Switch 2?


The only difference between them, at least on the ACX 2.0 cards, is the fan curve. That's it. Everything else stayed exactly the same.


----------



## DeathAngel74

switch 2, ssc performance one 115% PL, please


----------



## Xeno1

we have ACX2.0+. The difference is more than that. the power limits are different on the 2 BIOS. one is 100% and the other is 115%.


----------



## DeathAngel74

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Vellinious*
> 
> The only difference between them, at least on the ACX 2.0 cards, is the fan curve. That's it. Everything else stayed exactly the same.


On the 2.0+'s the fan curve and a whole 5% added to the power limit 115% from 110%


----------



## Xeno1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DeathAngel74*
> 
> switch 2, ssc performance one 115% PL, please


Ok Ill try to find it. Meanwhile you looking online for it?


----------



## DeathAngel74

yeah, im looking but no dice finding it.


----------



## Hequaqua

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DeathAngel74*
> 
> Well, at least its VOP and VREL, not PWR, LMAO! Nice runs.


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DeathAngel74*
> 
> Ok, I have a [email protected] conflicting issues....
> Firstly, all programs except MBT read my card's BIOS differently? Is this normal, I've not noticed this before...Can someone else plz confirm by opening GPU-Z, then opening their BIOS in MBT? Now I'm worried that I may have flashed the wrong BIOS somehow!
> Secondly, I just confirmed my card is in fact a 3975-KR. just re-branded as 3979-KF on paper for Best Buy.
> Plz see screenshot below.
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Maybe I am just being paranoid and MBT needs an update. /shrug


It means that you have flashed a different bios than the original or you are editing one that is not the original. GPU-Z should always match your original bios. I don't think it is a problem to get it back though. Just copy the settings over to the original and re-flash.

Left is GPU-Z with the current bios. It matches the GM204(original). The Test(from another user) bios, if I were to flash it would then match GPU-Z.

Orginal:


Test:


I can also say that when you flash, and re-enable the video adapter you will get a little yellow triangle. Just re-boot, and it will be fine. Just make sure that you are modifying your original bios.


----------



## DeathAngel74

what the hell.....I pulled it from the newest card. I don't get it.....


----------



## Xeno1

115 original Bios. I am pretty damn sure that it is the original.

GM204.zip 136k .zip file


This is off of a WIN7 USB install stick that I have not played with since JUne 12 2015. WHich was right around when I got my card.


----------



## Xeno1

Death- one way to see is if you Flash that BIos I just sent you and see what comes up for version. I just opened it in MBT and its not got the .01 it reading .00,. My MODDED BIOS reads 00 in MBT but 01 in GPUZ. so there you go.

To say it again. MODDED BIOS- in MBT is reading 00 NON MODDED BIOS IN MBT is reading OO. BOTH read 01 in GPUZ


----------



## DeathAngel74

Thanks Xeno1 for the bios and confirming the weird issue. Your card has the same issue right? Thanks for checking Hequaqua


----------



## Xeno1

yup it does


----------



## DeathAngel74

gpuz is wrong...I just pulled the modded bios from the card using gpuz. its showing 00, not 01. Phew, I know i didnt flash the wrong bios file. Its the file I pulled on Saturday right after I came home from Best Buy


----------



## Xeno1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DeathAngel74*
> 
> On the 2.0+'s the fan curve and a whole 5% added to the power limit 115% from 110%


There might be other things as well on the voltage tables. I didnt look. Currently struggling with a BUGthesda game- Fallout 4 crashing. Good thing I got it for free. Betathesda, you suck


----------



## Xeno1

GPU-Z and MSI AB disagree on frequencies often for me. Or I should say sometimes. Who knows. Every time I install a new driver AB acts up and reads wrong until I uninstall it and reinstall it


----------



## DeathAngel74

AB was misbehaving a minute ago. I shut it down and restarted it. all good now.


----------



## Hequaqua

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DeathAngel74*
> 
> Thanks Xeno1 for the bios and confirming the weird issue. Your card has the same issue right? Thanks for checking Hequaqua


No problem. I just changed it back. This time I put my original modded bios on.....again it matches GPU-Z. The one on the right is the Test bios.



Here is what Device manager looks like after I flashed but before I re-started:



Weird.....lol

All I can say is whatever the original version is, that is the one you want to always mod/flash with.


----------



## DeathAngel74

it was the original DAMMIT!!!! LOL!


----------



## Hequaqua

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *hurricane28*
> 
> Wasnt your best score 14880?
> 
> 14515 is the same exact score i got lol


Yea....but that was just the Graphics test.

Those were the full test, no demo.

I have since broke that though:

12244 Score/ 14587 Graphics


http://www.3dmark.com/fs/6528322
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DeathAngel74*
> 
> it was the original DAMMIT!!!! LOL!


I know right....dam cards...lmao


----------



## DeathAngel74

The 3 defective ones and the one( yes, 3 out of 4 FallOut4 cards were defective..) I kept before getting my bullets or blades code have the same bios files for 110% and 115%. Meh whatever, LOL! Stupid card....hahahaha


----------



## Xeno1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Hequaqua*
> 
> No problem. I just changed it back. This time I put my original modded bios on.....again it matches GPU-Z. The one on the right is the Test bios.
> 
> 
> 
> Here is what Device manager looks like after I flashed but before I re-started:
> 
> 
> 
> Weird.....lol
> 
> All I can say is whatever the original version is, that is the one you want to always mod/flash with.


What model card do you have?


----------



## Hequaqua

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Xeno1*
> 
> What model card do you have?


MSI GTX970 4g Gaming 912-V316-006


----------



## Xeno1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Hequaqua*
> 
> MSI GTX970 4g Gaming 912-V316-006


Makes sense then that me and Death have the same problem that you dont then. I wish everyone would put that stuff in the signature. ty though


----------



## Solders18

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DeathAngel74*
> 
> Have you looked to see if there is a mobo bios update available? ASUS just released an update for my board today. Its worth a try.


How would i go about updating bios if it wont post?


----------



## Hequaqua

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Xeno1*
> 
> Makes sense then that me and Death have the same problem that you dont then. I wish everyone would put that stuff in the signature. ty though


I don't have the exact model number in my sig. I will add it though. I actually called MSI yesterday, that is how I know the exact model. I was asking about operating temperatures for the VRM's. They had no idea. Check on the forums, etc. I said I would think that someone in the tech department would at least know the Max temp ratings....again no idea. He said he would see if he could find me the information and he would email me.

I won't hold my breath on that though...lol

EDIT: It was listed in my rig, but it was showing EVGA in there a second ago. I don't know, maybe it's me. lmao I think it's right now though.


----------



## blaze2210

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Solders18*
> 
> How would i go about updating bios if it wont post?


Use a different video card, or onboard video (if your CPU and motherboard support it)....It's what I had to do to get the stock BIOS flashed back to my card.


----------



## DeathAngel74

I'd try updating the mobo bios with a USB drive and see if you can POST.


----------



## Solders18

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *blaze2210*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Solders18*
> 
> How would i go about updating bios if it wont post?
> 
> 
> 
> Use a different video card, or onboard video (if your CPU and motherboard support it)....It's what I had to do to get the stock BIOS flashed back to my card.
Click to expand...

No onboard video and no change with the gtx 465 installed









The memok! button isn't working either


----------



## DeathAngel74

I seem to remember hot having the GPU-Z discrepancy with the old 3979-KB....Which makes sense because blaze isn't having the issue either.


----------



## DeathAngel74

Did you fart ummm fry the motherboard somehow?


----------



## hurricane28

This thread moves fast lol

@Hequaqua You have or amazing overclocking skills, your card is amazing or an combination of the 2 lol 14880 is just amazing for graphics score man. I need to dig some more in to the bios because my card has higher asic and i cannot touch your scores for now which i should according to ASIC score.


----------



## DeathAngel74

I moves fast like a hurricane??? LOL! I keed I keed!


----------



## Solders18

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DeathAngel74*
> 
> Did you fart ummm fry the motherboard somehow?


I have no idea!! You would think it would post better after clearing cmos... its about to get thrown out the window


----------



## Hequaqua

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *hurricane28*
> 
> This thread moves fast lol
> 
> @Hequaqua You have or amazing overclocking skills, your card is amazing or an combination of the 2 lol 14880 is just amazing for graphics score man. I need to dig some more in to the bios because my card has higher asic and i cannot touch your scores for now which i should according to ASIC score.


I have about 24 right now....all over the place. I'm back on my tried and true 1506/[email protected]'m sure tomorrow I will mess with it some more.

OC'ing is addicting....lmao


----------



## DeathAngel74

Have you pulled the battery and cleared the jumpers? Can you POST without a dedicated GPU installed? Tried putting the 970 in a different PCI-E slot?


----------



## Hequaqua

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Solders18*
> 
> I have no idea!! You would think it would post better after clearing cmos... its about to get thrown out the window


Bare bones it.....just the cpu, one stick of ram, and video(onboard or card if no onboard).


----------



## DeathAngel74

@Hequaqua
They should call it OC'D (implied ocd reference) instead of overclocking...lol


----------



## DeathAngel74

Im going on irc if you two want to hang out there...


----------



## Hequaqua

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DeathAngel74*
> 
> @Hequaqua
> They should call it OC'D (implied ocd reference) instead of overclocking...lol


I guess I am a little of both....lmao


----------



## Solders18

i haven't pulled battery, i didn't see it last night but i just looked it up and it was under the GPU. but i cleared the cmos jumper and tried the mem ok button many a times and no difference. i see the CPU LED and thats it. took memory out and switched them and reinstalled, no difference


----------



## Hequaqua

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Solders18*
> 
> i haven't pulled battery, i didn't see it last night but i just looked it up and it was under the GPU. but i cleared the cmos jumper and tried the mem ok button many a times and no difference. i see the CPU LED and thats it. took memory out and switched them and reinstalled, no difference


Does it start any fans or anything?


----------



## DeathAngel74

I have no patience, that pc would be out in the front yard against a tree right now...


----------



## Solders18

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Hequaqua*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Solders18*
> 
> i haven't pulled battery, i didn't see it last night but i just looked it up and it was under the GPU. but i cleared the cmos jumper and tried the mem ok button many a times and no difference. i see the CPU LED and thats it. took memory out and switched them and reinstalled, no difference
> 
> 
> 
> Does it start any fans or anything?
Click to expand...

yeah, all fans, cpu pump, optical drives, and hard drives all come on


----------



## DeathAngel74

and if you pull the gpu? does it help?


----------



## Solders18

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DeathAngel74*
> 
> and if you pull the gpu? does it help?


Like no GPU? I haven't tried. i only swapped out to the older one in the same slot. I can try new/old/none in the lower slot


----------



## DeathAngel74

yeah no gpu at all or try a different slot.


----------



## Hequaqua

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Solders18*
> 
> yeah, all fans, cpu pump, optical drives, and hard drives all come on


Do you get a video signal to the monitor?


----------



## DeathAngel74

lol, I know its not really funny, but maybe we should work for ASUS tech support....Hequaqua


----------



## Solders18

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DeathAngel74*
> 
> lol, I know its not really funny, but maybe we should work for ASUS tech support....Hequaqua


I gaurantee you guys know more than they do! I will try no GPU and in a different slot when i get off work. There is no video signal to monitor


----------



## Solders18

Thank you guys for all your help btw!!!


----------



## Hequaqua

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Solders18*
> 
> I gaurantee you guys know more than they do! I will try no GPU and in a different slot when i get off work. There is no video signal to monitor


I would unplug it....take the battery out. Check the power supply to the CPU. Let it set for a few minutes. See what happens. If it still won't post, I was going to suggest a different card, or maybe re-setting the CPU. No video is the first order really....if you can't get to that...might mean a bigger issue.

I've been told I should. I used to work for BellSouth FastAccess DSL.....lol Loved the job, don't care for DSL though. I didn't even when I was working there....lmao


----------



## Hequaqua

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Solders18*
> 
> Thank you guys for all your help btw!!!


No problem. This is one of the better threads on the web. One of the better OC'ing websites really.


----------



## DeathAngel74

yep, np. We all like to help each other out


----------



## hurricane28

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Hequaqua*
> 
> I have about 24 right now....all over the place. I'm back on my tried and true 1506/[email protected]'m sure tomorrow I will mess with it some more.
> 
> OC'ing is addicting....lmao


You mean you have 24 GPU's?

I agree the addictive part, when i finally got my PC together after a few months of savings, i spend hours and hours and even weeks to discover how everything works than i spend like months on tweaking the system in order to make it work like i want it to work lol Eventually it pays off but it can take soo much time and problem after problem until you finally get what you want. But after all its worth it


----------



## Vellinious

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *hurricane28*
> 
> You mean you have 24 GPU's?
> 
> I agree the addictive part, when i finally got my PC together after a few months of savings, i spend hours and hours and even weeks to discover how everything works than i spend like months on tweaking the system in order to make it work like i want it to work lol Eventually it pays off but it can take soo much time and problem after problem until you finally get what you want. But after all its worth it


Eh...sometimes. I haven't been able to figure out a way to hit 15k graphics score in Firestrike with a single GPU yet. Getting close, but, not there. I was able to finally hit that 28k graphics score with SLI, though, so....that's something, anyway.


----------



## Hequaqua

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *hurricane28*
> 
> You mean you have 24 GPU's?
> 
> I agree the addictive part, when i finally got my PC together after a few months of savings, i spend hours and hours and even weeks to discover how everything works than i spend like months on tweaking the system in order to make it work like i want it to work lol Eventually it pays off but it can take soo much time and problem after problem until you finally get what you want. But after all its worth it


lmao....no different bios'. Sorry for the confusion. If had that many GPU's I would sell the ones I could to


----------



## Solders18

SWEET BABY KOREAN JESUS WE HAVE POST!!!


----------



## hurricane28

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Vellinious*
> 
> Eh...sometimes. I haven't been able to figure out a way to hit 15k graphics score in Firestrike with a single GPU yet. Getting close, but, not there. I was able to finally hit that 28k graphics score with SLI, though, so....that's something, anyway.


Its the never ending pursuit of performance and the impossible i guess lol
I stop believing in ASIC score tho, because there is more to it than ASIC alone. It comes down to skills and the silicon lottery i guess.

What is your max single card graphics score? Mine is 14552. 28 K is an outstanding 970 SLI score man, the highest I've seen was 23 so for that congratulations.

We have the same determination in the pursuit of performance, i get pissed if i can't get an certain goal too lol


----------



## hurricane28

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Hequaqua*
> 
> lmao....no different bios'. Sorry for the confusion. If had that many GPU's I would sell the ones I could to


Oh sorry i misunderstood you i guess lol no problem.

Tomorrow i try to go for the max this card can get, its getting very cold so hopefully i can benefit from it.
I am aiming for +- 15 K graphic score which i can reach hopefully.


----------



## DeathAngel74

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Solders18*
> 
> 
> SWEET BABY KOREAN JESUS WE HAVE POST!!!


Praise Jeebus!!


----------



## Solders18

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DeathAngel74*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Solders18*
> 
> 
> SWEET BABY KOREAN JESUS WE HAVE POST!!!
> 
> 
> 
> Praise Jeebus!!
Click to expand...

Currently running on 4 GB of RAM and Phenom X6 1090T


----------



## Xeno1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *hurricane28*
> 
> Oh sorry i misunderstood you i guess lol no problem.
> 
> Tomorrow i try to go for the max this card can get, its getting very cold so hopefully i can benefit from it.
> I am aiming for +- 15 K graphic score which i can reach hopefully.


What is your texture filtering level? max performance or quality ? Does Firestrike allow one to bench with max performace?


----------



## Solders18

Woo!!! Physx even works!!! now if i can just get the sound to work i will be in good shape...


----------



## blaze2210

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Solders18*
> 
> Woo!!! Physx even works!!! now if i can just get the sound to work i will be in good shape...


Nice! Make sure you check your Playback Devices to see that the proper device is trying to output the sound.


----------



## Solders18

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *blaze2210*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Solders18*
> 
> Woo!!! Physx even works!!! now if i can just get the sound to work i will be in good shape...
> 
> 
> 
> Nice! Make sure you check your Playback Devices to see that the proper device is trying to output the sound.
Click to expand...

Oh yeah thats been checked many-a-times. Currently working with "high definition audio controller"(s) in the system components


----------



## DeathAngel74

If all else fails....kick it or threaten it and reboot. Glad everything is starting to work out for you again


----------



## Solders18

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DeathAngel74*
> 
> If all else fails....kick it or threaten it and reboot. Glad everything is starting to work out for you again




Thanks, i think i might throw in the towel and just get a sound card


----------



## DeathAngel74

yeah, pick your battles wisely, lol.


----------



## Vellinious

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *hurricane28*
> 
> Its the never ending pursuit of performance and the impossible i guess lol
> I stop believing in ASIC score tho, because there is more to it than ASIC alone. It comes down to skills and the silicon lottery i guess.
> 
> What is your max single card graphics score? Mine is 14552. 28 K is an outstanding 970 SLI score man, the highest I've seen was 23 so for that congratulations.
> 
> We have the same determination in the pursuit of performance, i get pissed if i can't get an certain goal too lol


This is the highest I've been able to get thus far (14726). 1620 core, 2150 memory at 1.268v with a 390 watt power limit. I'm thinking the power limit is fairly arbitrary in this, but...I'm going to flash back to that bios and see if I can duplicate it, or if it's just a fluke.

Thinking about it....it could be the motherboard too. When I switched from the ASUS X99A to the MSI X99A SLI Plus, my graphics scores went up by a couple hundred points. The stability on my CPU clocks dropped dramatically, and I had to increase voltages, but......


----------



## Vellinious

What do the last two table in the power table tab do? They're set to 17500 and 36000...... Anyone?


----------



## DeathAngel74

Ive set them to 23500/36000 before and table 2 to 131500/131500


----------



## Solders18

So being new and recently fighting issues i am just now getting into clocking and having fun with my 970. So what programs do you guys use to tune and test?


----------



## DeathAngel74

maxwell bios tweaker 1.36 for bios editing+ nvflash for bios flashing and Msi Afterburner for additional overclocking. unigine heaven, valley, Allbenchmark catzilla and 3dmark13 firestrike


----------



## Vellinious

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Solders18*
> 
> So being new and recently fighting issues i am just now getting into clocking and having fun with my 970. So what programs do you guys use to tune and test?


I use Firestike Ultra graphics test 1 and 2 to test for power limits and game stability...loop them for an hour, and if there's any instability in the overclock...it'll find it. And I use Firestrike standard to test for core / memory clocks to push for high scores. Once I find a "happy place" there, then I move on to getting the CPU pushed up to my benchmark clock and make a run at it.

Right now I'm using Afterburner as an overclocking tool, though I prefer Precision X....but it seems to be buggered up at the moment. And I use GPUz to diagnose the test runs.


----------



## Solders18

I'm currently using asus gpu tweak but i am not impressed with it at all. i loved precision X but just thought i would give gpu tweak a shot since it is the same brand as the card. I love the Zero fan feature but i am sure i could just map it into precision or any other tuner.


----------



## DeathAngel74

@Solders18
Maxwell Bios Tweaker 1.36
NVFLash
AFterburner 4.11 setup
GPU-Z 0.86

https://drive.google.com/file/d/0B007JgCLgXQLRVEyY3lqaHFOTTQ/view?usp=sharing


----------



## Solders18

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DeathAngel74*
> 
> @Solders18
> Maxwell Bios Tweaker 1.36
> NVFLash
> AFterburner 4.11 setup
> GPU-Z 0.86
> 
> https://drive.google.com/file/d/0B007JgCLgXQLRVEyY3lqaHFOTTQ/view?usp=sharing


What are the chances of getting a bad flash and bricking the card though?


----------



## DeathAngel74

That depends...If you flash a bios not intended for your card. That would be a soft brick. IE, hook up to another card to flash the original bios to said dead card.


----------



## Hequaqua

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DeathAngel74*
> 
> That depends...If you flash a bios not intended for your card. That would be a soft brick. IE, hook up to another card to flash the original bios to said dead card.


Agree...just stick with making ANY changes to your COPY of the original bios. Extract a copy, then make another copy to mod. So you will always have at least the original backed up. I keep two copies. One in my flashing folder, and one on a USB stick.

It just saves a lot of headaches....lol

I've flashed at least 100 times....sometimes a driver issue or something minor, normally another restart and everything is good. I've never had to use my on-board to fix a flash.


----------



## DeathAngel74

And dont panic if gpu-z and mbt say a different bios version, lol like i did. I have the original bios on 3 computers, 2 laptops, and google drive and I'm sure blaze2210 has it archived somewhere as well


----------



## DeathAngel74

the good ole days....
http://www.3dmark.com/3dm/6828417
2x960's *16485* Graphics score


----------



## blaze2210

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DeathAngel74*
> 
> And dont panic if gpu-z and mbt say a different bios version, lol like i did. I have the original bios on 3 computers, 2 laptops, and google drive and I'm sure blaze2210 has it archived somewhere as well


Yeppers, a couple different hard drives and cloud storage also....









I haven't even messed with the BIOS switches on any of the 3 970s I've had....hehehe....


----------



## Vellinious

Gave up on Firestrike for a while and hit a new high for SLI in Heaven.









1610 on the core and 2106 on the memory.



AND...a new single card high. 1632 on the core and 2151 on the memory.


----------



## Solders18

Like you guys have said i probably won't ever need it but my Strix 970 doesn't have dual bios. does that make it any more risky to flash the bios? i am thinking about if i get bad settings in there cause i am planning on selling my gtx 465's and won't have anything to swap in


----------



## Hequaqua

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Solders18*
> 
> Like you guys have said i probably won't ever need it but my Strix 970 doesn't have dual bios. does that make it any more risky to flash the bios? i am thinking about if i get bad settings in there cause i am planning on selling my gtx 465's and won't have anything to swap in


There is a very slim chance really, but there is some risk involved.

I was nervous as a cat crapping razor blades the first time I actually flashed......but now, I really don't think about it that much. lol


----------



## DeathAngel74

the worst that happens to me is nvflash freezing...I restart the 'puter and flash away.


----------



## Hequaqua

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DeathAngel74*
> 
> the worst that happens to me is nvflash freezing...I restart the 'puter and flash away.


I've gotten into the bad habit of flashing when I have a big OC on my CPU.....knowing it might crash at any time during flashing...lol


----------



## Vellinious

I must have flashed my bios a few hundred times over the past few months....40 or so in just the last few days, and have never had a bad flash.


----------



## Hequaqua

I figure if I brick my 970, and will pull my old R9 270x out of my son's computer....he can use the on-board for a while....lmao


----------



## DeathAngel74

I've flashed this card twice in 5 days, lol. I'm a little scared after the first fo4 card crapped out from heat


----------



## DeathAngel74

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Hequaqua*
> 
> I figure if I brick my 970, and will pull my old R9 270x out of my son's computer....he can use the on-board for a while....lmao


Blasphemy!!!


----------



## Solders18

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Hequaqua*
> 
> I figure if I brick my 970, and will pull my old R9 270x out of my son's computer....he can use the on-board for a while....lmao


oh man you guys are cold lol

what does flashing the bios get me versus say having MSI apply them upon windows start?


----------



## blaze2210

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Solders18*
> 
> oh man you guys are cold lol
> 
> what does flashing the bios get me versus say having MSI apply them upon windows start?


Different roads to the same place....Though modding the BIOS can allow you to increase the Power Limit and TDP beyond the stock configuration, which is useful if you were hitting those limits while stock.


----------



## Vellinious

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Solders18*
> 
> oh man you guys are cold lol
> 
> what does flashing the bios get me versus say having MSI apply them upon windows start?


For the STRIX? A bit higher power limits...bout it. They're voltage locked at the VRM, so.....not much more you can do. What you're getting for core clocks on your overclock right now, will be the same as you get after the flash.... I wouldn't even flash it, if you're not hitting a PWR perf cap reason. Run FS Ultra with the GPUz sensors tab open, watch the "perf cap reason" line. If you're seeing green in that line anywhere, then....flashing the bios would help.


----------



## Solders18

I'm not really worried about increasing power really, I'm thinking the slider range will do me just fine. I just want a solid OC that will boost the card a good measure and get me closer to those 980 levels. I plan on adding a second 970 too... possibly a third lol i have 1325 core and 7325 mem right now with no power increases


----------



## Vellinious

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Solders18*
> 
> I'm not really worried about increasing power really, I'm thinking the slider range will do me just fine. I just want a solid OC that will boost the card a good measure and get me closer to those 980 levels. I plan on adding a second 970 too... possibly a third lol i have 1325 core and 7325 mem right now with no power increases


Right...but you need to be keeping an eye on the GPUz sensors tab for the PWR perf cap. At those clocks, I'd guess you're just fine though.


----------



## Solders18

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Vellinious*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Solders18*
> 
> I'm not really worried about increasing power really, I'm thinking the slider range will do me just fine. I just want a solid OC that will boost the card a good measure and get me closer to those 980 levels. I plan on adding a second 970 too... possibly a third lol i have 1325 core and 7325 mem right now with no power increases
> 
> 
> 
> Right...but you need to be keeping an eye on the GPUz sensors tab for the PWR perf cap. At those clocks, I'd guess you're just fine though.
Click to expand...

So i ran PLAgame Benchmark (mostly to test physx) and was getting some green at stock voltage (1175) and 100% power target. i boosted power target and upped voltage to 1180 and no more green. been seeing a steady increase in FPS. I am up to 1425 and 7398. avg fps on stock settings was 99 and i am up to 106 now. temps at 70 degrees with 50% fan.


----------



## DeathAngel74

see if you can get close to 1500 on the core with fans @ 100%+more power and voltage


----------



## hurricane28

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Vellinious*
> 
> This is the highest I've been able to get thus far (14726). 1620 core, 2150 memory at 1.268v with a 390 watt power limit. I'm thinking the power limit is fairly arbitrary in this, but...I'm going to flash back to that bios and see if I can duplicate it, or if it's just a fluke.
> 
> Thinking about it....it could be the motherboard too. When I switched from the ASUS X99A to the MSI X99A SLI Plus, my graphics scores went up by a couple hundred points. The stability on my CPU clocks dropped dramatically, and I had to increase voltages, but......


Nice score man, i am gonna try if i can beat it today tho hehe









Yeah, there is a lot to it than only a good GPU or CPU when overclocking. The PSU is probably the most important factor i discovered. My first high wattage PSU was an Seasonic x-850 and it wasn't that good really and after a year id died on me. After a lot of pain with the retail store i got a brand new one strait from the factory which i sold and bought the CM V850. This one has a much higher idle voltage 12.107 v vs 12.000 v on the Seasonic one. I figured that i am more stable at the same clocks and i can clock higher as well, so clean power is key in overclocking.

Motherboards can play a big role as well, going from Gigabyte 990FXA UD3, Gigabyte 990FXA UD5 and now Asus 990FX Sabertooth R2.0 aesthetics wise i loved the UD5 because i simply like blue and it performs pretty nice but as for performance, there is nothing better than a Sabertooth for 990FX chipset. overclocks are higher on CPU and GPU, i gained a lot of stability etc. etc.
It does run a lot hotter than the previous boards tho, so i have to put an spot 120 mm fan on the back side of my motherboard to cool the vrm's at high clock speeds.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Vellinious*
> 
> This is the highest I've been able to get thus far (14726). 1620 core, 2150 memory at 1.268v with a 390 watt power limit. I'm thinking the power limit is fairly arbitrary in this, but...I'm going to flash back to that bios and see if I can duplicate it, or if it's just a fluke.
> 
> Thinking about it....it could be the motherboard too. When I switched from the ASUS X99A to the MSI X99A SLI Plus, my graphics scores went up by a couple hundred points. The stability on my CPU clocks dropped dramatically, and I had to increase voltages, but......


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DeathAngel74*
> 
> Ive set them to 23500/36000 before and table 2 to 131500/131500


Did you see any gain in table 2? I have it at stock but if its better to set it higher i will.


----------



## DeathAngel74

Not really


----------



## Vellinious

I understand that you set them higher, but....what do they actually control? Does anyone know? lol


----------



## DeathAngel74

Table 2 is "internal rail"


----------



## hurricane28

Well, if there is no gain i just leave them at stock than.


----------



## Vellinious

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DeathAngel74*
> 
> Table 2 is "internal rail"


Right. I'm talking about the last two tables. I keep the internal rail set up to 110 now instead of 105.


----------



## Hequaqua

I don't think anyone know what that table does. Even in the Bios Extraction thread on here, he admits that he's not sure.

Anyway.....broke my Graphics score on a full run....but not my overall. I made a adjustment to the bios I was using....and now it just crashes. I didn't get a screen shot of GPU-Z. I had the voltage set to 1.293. It was only showing 1.268v(Should have seen 1.275v). It had Vrel as the perfcap....but still....I almost beat my 14880 score on Graphics Test 1 and 2 only. This was a full run.

I'm baffled. First it was power......it drops 1 bin, from 1594 to 1581. Just very briefly. It was doing it on Graphics test 2. I upped the wattage, and it moved to Graphics test 1. Lmao

14737 Graphics(No demo):



http://www.3dmark.com/fs/6536114


----------



## hurricane28

BTW, did anyone tried the new 359.0 driver yet?

I am curious if this driver finally is better than 353.62 which i am using now.


----------



## hurricane28

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Hequaqua*
> 
> I don't think anyone know what that table does. Even in the Bios Extraction thread on here, he admits that he's not sure.
> 
> Anyway.....broke my Graphics score on a full run....but not my overall. I made a adjustment to the bios I was using....and now it just crashes. I didn't get a screen shot of GPU-Z. I had the voltage set to 1.293. It was only showing 1.268v(Should have seen 1.275v). It had Vrel as the perfcap....but still....I almost beat my 14880 score on Graphics Test 1 and 2 only. This was a full run.
> 
> I'm baffled. First it was power......it drops 1 bin, from 1594 to 1581. Just very briefly. It was doing it on Graphics test 2. I upped the wattage, and it moved to Graphics test 1. Lmao
> 
> 14737 Graphics(No demo):
> 
> 
> 
> http://www.3dmark.com/fs/6536114


you really can't stop now do you







You have the overclocking fever lmao

I am not feeling well atm so no overclocking for me today


----------



## Xeno1

Im useing it. Slightly more stable on Fallout 4 it seems. But it still crashes every hour or 2. Its a Bethesda game. Its happening to everyone. I will say its not giveing me as good of scores in Valley as older drivers though. down about 20 -30 points, and its not liking the clocks i used to be able to run. Down about 20 on core and 100 on mem. Id stay away.


----------



## Solders18

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *hurricane28*
> 
> BTW, did anyone tried the new 359.0 driver yet?
> 
> I am curious if this driver finally is better than 353.62 which i am using now.


I'm running it, can't really quantify if its better or worse though


----------



## DeathAngel74

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Vellinious*
> 
> Right. I'm talking about the last two tables. I keep the internal rail set up to 110 now instead of 105.


Sorry was trying to reply to you and hurricane. I don't what table 2 and the last two on the power table control. I've set them to 23500, but seen them set to 24000 in gigabyte bios on the 8pin(last entry at the bottom).


----------



## Vellinious

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Hequaqua*
> 
> I don't think anyone know what that table does. Even in the Bios Extraction thread on here, he admits that he's not sure.
> 
> Anyway.....broke my Graphics score on a full run....but not my overall. I made a adjustment to the bios I was using....and now it just crashes. I didn't get a screen shot of GPU-Z. I had the voltage set to 1.293. It was only showing 1.268v(Should have seen 1.275v). It had Vrel as the perfcap....but still....I almost beat my 14880 score on Graphics Test 1 and 2 only. This was a full run.
> 
> I'm baffled. First it was power......it drops 1 bin, from 1594 to 1581. Just very briefly. It was doing it on Graphics test 2. I upped the wattage, and it moved to Graphics test 1. Lmao
> 
> 14737 Graphics(No demo):
> 
> 
> 
> http://www.3dmark.com/fs/6536114


What clocks are you running to get those scores? Looking at it, graphics test 2 looks to be the deciding factor....

http://www.3dmark.com/compare/fs/6536114/fs/6514160


----------



## DeathAngel74

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Xeno1*
> 
> Im useing it. Slightly more stable on Fallout 4 it seems. But it still crashes every hour or 2. Its a Bethesda game. Its happening to everyone. I will say its not giveing me as good of scores in Valley as older drivers though. down about 20 -30 points, and its not liking the clocks i used to be able to run. Down about 20 on core and 100 on mem. Id stay away.


I'm using 359.00, gaming at 1532/8002, the only thing I've noticed is a 1-2° increase in idle Temps from 25°c to 27°c. Been playing Star Wars Battlefront with 16xAF 1080p on ultra. Max 46-48°c. Glad fallout 4 is a little more stable


----------



## DeathAngel74

@Xeno1
http://www.guru3d.com/news-story/a-fallout-4-pc-update-will-be-released-next-week.html


----------



## Hequaqua

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Vellinious*
> 
> What clocks are you running to get those scores? Looking at it, graphics test 2 looks to be the deciding factor....
> 
> http://www.3dmark.com/compare/fs/6536114/fs/6514160


1594/8400

If I could get it to not drop on test 1 would be better. It is still dropping because of power. I've tried 275w/285w/etc. Changed the power target. It's weird, I get it, then use the slider to raise it, and it actually makes it worse.


----------



## Xeno1

ty. Its needed. Is anyone else playing Fallout 4 and getting crap FPS and crashes?


----------



## Solders18

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Xeno1*
> 
> ty. Its needed. Is anyone else playing Fallout 4 and getting crap FPS and crashes?


No, played fallout all last weekend and had a dead solid 60 fps on max. my roommates said it crashed once but who knows what from


----------



## Xeno1

damn. What driver? And how long did you play for straight? What OS TOO?


----------



## DeathAngel74

I think it's everyone, not just you. I was thinking about adding your card's bios to my thread. Would you be willing to test, since we have the same card? Here's the link to the thread.
http://www.overclock.net/t/1573148/best-buy-exclusive-evga-gtx-970-ssc-gaming-acx-2-0-2-0-air-h20-bios-04g-p4-3979-kb-and-04g-p4-3979-kf


----------



## Vellinious

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Hequaqua*
> 
> 1594/8400
> 
> If I could get it to not drop on test 1 would be better. It is still dropping because of power. I've tried 275w/285w/etc. Changed the power target. It's weird, I get it, then use the slider to raise it, and it actually makes it worse.


I was testing some bios files over the last few days, and was able to lower the power limit all the way down to 300 watts without hitting a power limit, but...depending on how I set up those tables, I could also make it hit a power limit with them set at 350. I'm still experimenting, but....I think I have it figured out pretty good now.

Mind if I take a look at your bios file?


----------



## Hequaqua

Here is what I am talking about:

The first 2 runs were just the Graphics test. The third was a full run.



Ended up with a high overall score.....but the graphics were horrible.

http://www.3dmark.com/fs/6537117 Almost beat my 12244.


----------



## Xeno1

yeah go ahead. I dont know what you want me to test. I really cant do any Bios with over 300 watts. My 12v rail is only 444 watts and my CPU eats well over 100 under full load BTW my net is getting cut off today so I may not be able to get online for a while


----------



## Hequaqua

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Vellinious*
> 
> I was testing some bios files over the last few days, and was able to lower the power limit all the way down to 300 watts without hitting a power limit, but...depending on how I set up those tables, I could also make it hit a power limit with them set at 350. I'm still experimenting, but....I think I have it figured out pretty good now.
> 
> Mind if I take a look at your bios file?


Have at it...lol

325w.zip 136k .zip file


Edit: Same here on hitting with all sorts of different settings.


----------



## Xeno1

This might be noob as hell but hear me out- I have 2 of the exact same Power supply, do you see where this is going? What if I plug the other one into the wall and use it power my card and leave the one on in the case to power my MOBO and CPU? IS this possible?


----------



## Vellinious

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Xeno1*
> 
> This might be noob as hell but hear me out- I have 2 of the exact same Power supply, do you see where this is going? What if I plug the other one into the wall and use it power my card and leave the one on in the case to power my MOBO and CPU? IS this possible?


Yup, just get a dual power supply 24 pin adapter.

http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=9SIA85V3DG9612


----------



## Xeno1

Is it just that simple then? Only use one power supply for its Vid card plugs? I only have the one card btw.


----------



## Vellinious

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Xeno1*
> 
> Is it just that simple then? Only use one power supply for its Vid card plugs? I only have the one card btw.


Yeah....the 24 pin connectors from the PSU plug into that (so the 2nd PSU knows to turn on), and then run whatever you want from whichever PSU you want.

I used two smaller PSUs in a build before...I thought about adding a small 500 watt PSU to my current build to run lighting, water pumps and fans. Still might, actually.....


----------



## Xeno1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Vellinious*
> 
> Yeah....the 24 pin connectors from the PSU plug into that (so the 2nd PSU knows to turn on), and then run whatever you want from whichever PSU you want.
> 
> I used two smaller PSUs in a build before...I thought about adding a small 500 watt PSU to my current build to run lighting, water pumps and fans. Still might, actually.....


ty. Got the second one on sale. Might get me past 1540.


----------



## Solders18

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Xeno1*
> 
> damn. What driver? And how long did you play for straight? What OS TOO?


It was a solid like 6 hours straight each day, 1080p to a projector. 358.59(?) the one before 359. windows 10 64 bit


----------



## Xeno1

Can i just do this?


----------



## Vellinious

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Xeno1*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Can i just do this?


That would switch the 2nd PSU to be powered up all the time. You can do the same thing with a wire and a power switch, but...it's just easier to have the cable, so that when you push the power button on your case, it turns both PSUs on....

The power switch, like this would at least allow you to turn it off and on via a switch, or have to reach around back all the time to turn it off on the back...then remember every time you turned the pc on to turn the 2nd PSU back on again.

I use one of these for leaking testing my loops.

http://www.performance-pcs.com/jump-start-eps-atx-24-pin-power-supply-jumper-on-off-switch-red-light.html


----------



## blaze2210

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Xeno1*
> 
> ty. Its needed. Is anyone else playing Fallout 4 and getting crap FPS and crashes?


I'm capped at 72fps, which I would deem to be a "crap framerate", since it's exactly half of what my monitor likes. No crashes though, after I fine-tuned my BIOS.


----------



## Xeno1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *blaze2210*
> 
> I'm capped at 72fps, which I would deem to be a "crap framerate", since it's exactly half of what my monitor likes. No crashes though, after I fine-tuned my BIOS.


Im trying to see if anyone here running WIN 7 is haveing the same issue. your on 8.1 i see


----------



## Xeno1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Vellinious*
> 
> That would switch the 2nd PSU to be powered up all the time. You can do the same thing with a wire and a power switch, but...it's just easier to have the cable, so that when you push the power button on your case, it turns both PSUs on....
> 
> The power switch, like this would at least allow you to turn it off and on via a switch, or have to reach around back all the time to turn it off on the back...then remember every time you turned the pc on to turn the 2nd PSU back on again.
> 
> I use one of these for leaking testing my loops.
> 
> http://www.performance-pcs.com/jump-start-eps-atx-24-pin-power-supply-jumper-on-off-switch-red-light.html


ty


----------



## $ilent

Evening all!

I am selling off my two MSI GTX 970 Gaming GPUs, each with an EK waterblock. One of the cards seems to be golden, it does 1392Mhz stock boost, overclocks to 1671mhz core and has ASIC rating of 87%. The other isnt bad either, doing over 1600mhz core overclock.

If your interested please PM me or check out my listing in the marketplace *here -* http://www.overclock.net/t/1581067/uk-for-sale-high-clocking-msi-gtx-970s-qnix-qx2710-1440p-monitor/0_100

Thanks, ill keep em up on OCN for a few days before putting them on ebay.


----------



## Vellinious

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *$ilent*
> 
> Evening all!
> 
> I am selling off my two MSI GTX 970 Gaming GPUs, each with an EK waterblock. One of the cards seems to be golden, it does 1392Mhz stock boost, overclocks to 1671mhz core and has ASIC rating of 87%. The other isnt bad either, doing over 1600mhz core overclock.
> 
> If your interested please PM me or check out my listing in the marketplace *here -* http://www.overclock.net/t/1581067/uk-for-sale-high-clocking-msi-gtx-970s-qnix-qx2710-1440p-monitor/0_100
> 
> Thanks, ill keep em up on OCN for a few days before putting them on ebay.


Interesting. Can you show the screen shot of the GPU loaded to 100% with the clocks at 1671 / 2000? The FS score doesn't seem to reflect that kind of clock......more indicative of a 1550 to 1600 clock.


----------



## blaze2210

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Xeno1*
> 
> Im trying to see if anyone here running WIN 7 is haveing the same issue. your on 8.1 i see


Correction, I'm on Win10....


----------



## $ilent

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Vellinious*
> 
> Interesting. Can you show the screen shot of the GPU loaded to 100% with the clocks at 1671 / 2000? The FS score doesn't seem to reflect that kind of clock......more indicative of a 1550 to 1600 clock.


I will have a look won't be able to do it now since I'm off bed soon lol. I'll scour my PC might have some old screenshots of it. Are you actually interested in buying?


----------



## Vellinious

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *$ilent*
> 
> I will have a look won't be able to do it now since I'm off bed soon lol. I'll scour my PC might have some old screenshots of it. Are you actually interested in buying?


Not me personally, but if you are actually seeing those clocks, I know a couple of guys that would be very interested, as they're looking for another high ASIC card to go with the one they already have.


----------



## $ilent

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Vellinious*
> 
> Not me personally, but if you are actually seeing those clocks, I know a couple of guys that would be very interested, as they're looking for another high ASIC card to go with the one they already have.


Any chance you could PM me their details? I'm keen to see these cards go to people from OCN instead of going on eBay.

Thanks


----------



## Vellinious

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *$ilent*
> 
> Any chance you could PM me their details? I'm keen to see these cards go to people from OCN instead of going on eBay.
> 
> Thanks


They're friends of mine, and no...they're not a part of this community.


----------



## reev3r

My goodness, what in the world are you guys running in your systems that suck that much power? I mean, I have a 4930K OC'd to 4.5GHz, 32GB of RAM, six HDD's, two SSD's, a 970 OC'd to 1,520mHz,three 27" monitors, two water pumps, and quite a few peripherals connected to the same outlet, and my consumption barely hits 600W under load... What is causing you to need two PSU's to power everything? Surely you have a couple of TEC's (ThermoElectric Cooler/Peltier) in there, or something else sacking up wattage...

I mean, my figure even includes my Three 27" monitors...

I would understand if you had a few cards, or a couple of Titans or something, but 970's, these things sip power... Heck, I used to have a couple of 670FTW cards that were overvoltage and overclocked, and when I had those I actually NEEDED my 1kW PSU because I was pulling ~800W from the wall, but again, that included everything, all my peripherals, all my HDD's, expansion cards, CPU, monitors, etc. etc.

I am very interested your current rig/hardware and what you are using to measure the power consumption.


----------



## Vellinious

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *reev3r*
> 
> My goodness, what in the world are you guys running in your systems that suck that much power? I mean, I have a 4930K OC'd to 4.5GHz, 32GB of RAM, six HDD's, two SSD's, a 970 OC'd to 1,520mHz,three 27" monitors, two water pumps, and quite a few peripherals connected to the same outlet, and my consumption barely hits 600W under load... What is causing you to need two PSU's to power everything? Surely you have a couple of TEC's (ThermoElectric Cooler/Peltier) in there, or something else sacking up wattage...
> 
> I mean, my figure even includes my Three 27" monitors...
> 
> I would understand if you had a few cards, or a couple of Titans or something, but 970's, these things sip power... Heck, I used to have a couple of 670FTW cards that were overvoltage and overclocked, and when I had those I actually NEEDED my 1kW PSU because I was pulling ~800W from the wall, but again, that included everything, all my peripherals, all my HDD's, expansion cards, CPU, monitors, etc. etc.
> 
> I am very interested your current rig/hardware and what you are using to measure the power consumption.


With the stock bios settings, yes...they sip power. Mine are pulling 290 watts each. Anything less than that, and I hit a power limit. Is that the same as what they pull from the wall? Probably not...but I'd NEVER run a dual 970, 5820k, dual pump liquid cooled rig on anything less than a 800 watt PSU, because I just don't want it running at near 80% or higher all the time. I'd rather have a 1000 watt PSU running at 70%.

To each their own...and everyone has an opinion. And....you know what they say about opinions, yes? /wink

Whenever I hear this argument, and someone says, "you can't possibly need a 1000w PSU, so why?". I say, "Because I freakin can, that's why". lulz


----------



## $ilent

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Vellinious*
> 
> They're friends of mine, and no...they're not a part of this community.


Ok never mind then


----------



## Xeno1

all my stuff is listed in my signature. One 970- 300 watts. One I5 760- 100 watts. One 444 watt 12v rail PSU.


----------



## reev3r

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Vellinious*
> 
> With the stock bios settings, yes...they sip power. Mine are pulling 290 watts each. Anything less than that, and I hit a power limit. Is that the same as what they pull from the wall? Probably not...but I'd NEVER run a dual 970, 5820k, dual pump liquid cooled rig on anything less than a 800 watt PSU, because I just don't want it running at near 80% or higher all the time. I'd rather have a 1000 watt PSU running at 70%.
> 
> To each their own...and everyone has an opinion. And....you know what they say about opinions, yes? /wink
> 
> Whenever I hear this argument, and someone says, "you can't possibly need a 1000w PSU, so why?". I say, "Because I freakin can, that's why". lulz


Jesus, what voltage are you running them at??? It is difficult to wrap my head around a 145W card sucking down 300W of power!!! That is just crazy and doesn't even sound possible... I mean, that sounds physically impossible... How are you measuring the power consumption of the cards alone? I mean, like I said, at this very moment, with CoD Ghosts running in the background, about 200 tabs open in Chrome, my 3 monitors, 10x 140mm fans, my OC'd/Ov'd 970 G1 Gaming, my 4930K @ 1.325V, 2x MCP35X pumps, 6x 3TB HDD's, 2x SSD's, 32GB RAM, and even with all of that going, I am only pulling 350-370W... I don't remember off hand what my GPU voltage is. However, even if I double the total consumption of my rig it wouldn't be as high as you are claiming just your 970's are pulling...

That being said, I completely understand running a 1kW PSU, and I wasn't saying not to run such a PSU, I was just curious what people are doing that requires two power supplies to run a computer with even 3 970's in it... 

Personally, I think that we should all be running a PSU that puts us between 40-60% of the total wattage when under load, that way, during idle you are still (hopefully) under 15-25% load. Since typically a PSU hits it's efficiency at around 20%, but you never want to be running at or lower than 10%, the efficiency nearly universally jumps off a cliff, even with the most efficient units.

Please understand that none of this is negative, I am just trying to get a clear understanding of everything is all.


----------



## Benjiw

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *$ilent*
> 
> Any chance you could PM me their details? I'm keen to see these cards go to people from OCN instead of going on eBay.
> 
> Thanks


How come your 70% ASIC card can hit 1.6ghz core but my 71.5 ASIC can't get past 1.52ghz?? *Tries not to cry*


----------



## blaze2210

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Benjiw*
> 
> How come your 70% ASIC card can hit 1.6ghz core but my 71.5 ASIC can't get past 1.52ghz?? *Tries not to cry*


Because the ASIC score apparently isn't as important as people would like it to be. Plus, it comes down to the particular card, and how it's overclocked.


----------



## Benjiw

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *blaze2210*
> 
> Because the ASIC score apparently doesn't mean as much as people make it seem. Plus, it comes down to the particular card, and how it's overclocked.


There does seem to be a sort of connection to overclocks and ASIC quality tbh, I do have an EVGA card on air, and I'm sure Vellinious said watercooling them nets some pretty good results.


----------



## blaze2210

Explain why my 67.6% ASIC can reach better clocks than your higher ASIC card....I'm using the stock ACX 2.0 (non +) cooler....The highest I've _cared to go so far_ is 1544 - which is stable through hours of gaming. My ambient temps during the day suck right now, so I generally just stick to a 1519 BIOS. I should also mention that my roms don't hit any perfcaps either.









He says a lot of things....


----------



## gatygun

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *reev3r*
> 
> Jesus, what voltage are you running them at??? It is difficult to wrap my head around a 145W card sucking down 300W of power!!! That is just crazy and doesn't even sound possible... I mean, that sounds physically impossible... How are you measuring the power consumption of the cards alone? I mean, like I said, at this very moment, with CoD Ghosts running in the background, about 200 tabs open in Chrome, my 3 monitors, 10x 140mm fans, my OC'd/Ov'd 970 G1 Gaming, my 4930K @ 1.325V, 2x MCP35X pumps, 6x 3TB HDD's, 2x SSD's, 32GB RAM, and even with all of that going, I am only pulling 350-370W... I don't remember off hand what my GPU voltage is. However, even if I double the total consumption of my rig it wouldn't be as high as you are claiming just your 970's are pulling...
> 
> That being said, I completely understand running a 1kW PSU, and I wasn't saying not to run such a PSU, I was just curious what people are doing that requires two power supplies to run a computer with even 3 970's in it...
> 
> Personally, I think that we should all be running a PSU that puts us between 40-60% of the total wattage when under load, that way, during idle you are still (hopefully) under 15-25% load. Since typically a PSU hits it's efficiency at around 20%, but you never want to be running at or lower than 10%, the efficiency nearly universally jumps off a cliff, even with the most efficient units.
> 
> Please understand that none of this is negative, I am just trying to get a clear understanding of everything is all.


Not that weird, i pull 500w with a single 970 and a 4ghz i7 870, 8gbddr3, 1x 21inch monitor 2x 19inch monitors with 3hdd's, 1 ssd and aircooling + stock bios on my 970 running at 1530/2050 atm. That's at the worst moments tho, average its pulling around the ~400w on stress moments.


----------



## Xeno1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *reev3r*
> 
> Jesus, what voltage are you running them at??? It is difficult to wrap my head around a 145W card sucking down 300W of power!!! That is just crazy and doesn't even sound possible... I mean, that sounds physically impossible... How are you measuring the power consumption of the cards alone? I mean, like I said, at this very moment, with CoD Ghosts running in the background, about 200 tabs open in Chrome, my 3 monitors, 10x 140mm fans, my OC'd/Ov'd 970 G1 Gaming, my 4930K @ 1.325V, 2x MCP35X pumps, 6x 3TB HDD's, 2x SSD's, 32GB RAM, and even with all of that going, I am only pulling 350-370W... I don't remember off hand what my GPU voltage is. However, even if I double the total consumption of my rig it wouldn't be as high as you are claiming just your 970's are pulling...
> 
> That being said, I completely understand running a 1kW PSU, and I wasn't saying not to run such a PSU, I was just curious what people are doing that requires two power supplies to run a computer with even 3 970's in it...
> 
> Personally, I think that we should all be running a PSU that puts us between 40-60% of the total wattage when under load, that way, during idle you are still (hopefully) under 15-25% load. Since typically a PSU hits it's efficiency at around 20%, but you never want to be running at or lower than 10%, the efficiency nearly universally jumps off a cliff, even with the most efficient units.
> 
> Please understand that none of this is negative, I am just trying to get a clear understanding of everything is all.


Toms hardware reviewed tested them in the MICRO second scale they pull **** tons off power when OCED. That Max tech spikes a hundred watts in under a second scale. When u dont have the pwr limits high enough it creates instabilty.


----------



## Xeno1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *blaze2210*
> 
> Because the ASIC score apparently isn't as important as people would like it to be. Plus, it comes down to the particular card, and how it's overclocked.


On this forum I have seen enough evidence that it does. Prehaps they are getting better at making that Score a more accurate indicator of Chip quaility. It seems like it me. Would you rahter have my 65 ASIC or Death or Vells ASIC.?


----------



## blaze2210

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Xeno1*
> 
> On this forum I have seen enough evidence that it does. Prehaps they are getting better at making that Score a more accurate indicator of Chip quaility. It seems like it me. Would you rahter have my 65 ASIC or Death or Vells ASIC.?


I've had 3 970s so far. My current one is the lowest ASIC out of the 3, yet it reaches higher clocks than the previous 2 were able to.

On this forum, I've seen people _put more effort_ into overclocking the higher ASIC cards. People tend to pretty much give up when they see a lower ASIC on their cards.


----------



## lightsout

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *reev3r*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Vellinious*
> 
> With the stock bios settings, yes...they sip power. Mine are pulling 290 watts each. Anything less than that, and I hit a power limit. Is that the same as what they pull from the wall? Probably not...but I'd NEVER run a dual 970, 5820k, dual pump liquid cooled rig on anything less than a 800 watt PSU, because I just don't want it running at near 80% or higher all the time. I'd rather have a 1000 watt PSU running at 70%.
> 
> To each their own...and everyone has an opinion. And....you know what they say about opinions, yes? /wink
> 
> Whenever I hear this argument, and someone says, "you can't possibly need a 1000w PSU, so why?". I say, "Because I freakin can, that's why". lulz
> 
> 
> 
> Jesus, what voltage are you running them at??? It is difficult to wrap my head around a 145W card sucking down 300W of power!!! That is just crazy and doesn't even sound possible... I mean, that sounds physically impossible... How are you measuring the power consumption of the cards alone? I mean, like I said, at this very moment, with CoD Ghosts running in the background, about 200 tabs open in Chrome, my 3 monitors, 10x 140mm fans, my OC'd/Ov'd 970 G1 Gaming, my 4930K @ 1.325V, 2x MCP35X pumps, 6x 3TB HDD's, 2x SSD's, 32GB RAM, and even with all of that going, I am only pulling 350-370W... I don't remember off hand what my GPU voltage is. However, even if I double the total consumption of my rig it wouldn't be as high as you are claiming just your 970's are pulling...
> 
> That being said, I completely understand running a 1kW PSU, and I wasn't saying not to run such a PSU, I was just curious what people are doing that requires two power supplies to run a computer with even 3 970's in it...
> 
> Personally, I think that we should all be running a PSU that puts us between 40-60% of the total wattage when under load, that way, during idle you are still (hopefully) under 15-25% load. Since typically a PSU hits it's efficiency at around 20%, but you never want to be running at or lower than 10%, the efficiency nearly universally jumps off a cliff, even with the most efficient units.
> 
> Please understand that none of this is negative, I am just trying to get a clear understanding of everything is all.
Click to expand...

200 tabs???? How could you navigate that. Can't imagine the memory leak on that after a while, although Chrome seems to have gotten better about sucking up gigs of memory.


----------



## Vellinious

The ASIC quality of the core is only a part of how well a card will overclock. It's a good indicator of what the silicon is capable of, but it needs a good quality PCB, needs steady power delivery from the VRM, etc, etc, etc..... The ASIC quality was never meant to be the end all beat all to magically and mystically tell someone how well their GPU will overclock. It'll just tell you what the core is capable of on cards where everything else is equal.

With ALL things being exactly equal, the higher ASIC card will be able to hit a clock rate with less voltage than a card with a low ASIC value.

Unfortunately, we live in a world, where even cards of the exact same type and built with the exact same parts, all things are not equal....or very rarely so.

That said...I'd still pay rather have the 85%+ ASIC card than a card with a 65% ASIC quality. /shrug


----------



## Vellinious

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *reev3r*
> 
> Jesus, what voltage are you running them at??? It is difficult to wrap my head around a 145W card sucking down 300W of power!!! That is just crazy and doesn't even sound possible... I mean, that sounds physically impossible... How are you measuring the power consumption of the cards alone? I mean, like I said, at this very moment, with CoD Ghosts running in the background, about 200 tabs open in Chrome, my 3 monitors, 10x 140mm fans, my OC'd/Ov'd 970 G1 Gaming, my 4930K @ 1.325V, 2x MCP35X pumps, 6x 3TB HDD's, 2x SSD's, 32GB RAM, and even with all of that going, I am only pulling 350-370W... I don't remember off hand what my GPU voltage is. However, even if I double the total consumption of my rig it wouldn't be as high as you are claiming just your 970's are pulling...
> 
> That being said, I completely understand running a 1kW PSU, and I wasn't saying not to run such a PSU, I was just curious what people are doing that requires two power supplies to run a computer with even 3 970's in it...
> 
> Personally, I think that we should all be running a PSU that puts us between 40-60% of the total wattage when under load, that way, during idle you are still (hopefully) under 15-25% load. Since typically a PSU hits it's efficiency at around 20%, but you never want to be running at or lower than 10%, the efficiency nearly universally jumps off a cliff, even with the most efficient units.
> 
> Please understand that none of this is negative, I am just trying to get a clear understanding of everything is all.


My GPUs run at 1.275v. With the clocks I run when I benchmark, 1600+ and the memory clocks of 2100+ (my last single card run on Firestrike was 1632 / 2150 I think), if I have my bios configured to anything less than 290 watts on the TDP and 290 watts on the power limit, they throttle due to power limit perf cap reason. I have my power limits set to 330 watts, and I'm using 88% of the TDP. 88% of TDP is 290.4 watts. Looking at both of those things, that tells me that I need to keep my cards at above 290 watts power limit or they'll throttle and become unstable as a result of not getting enough power.

I did a TON of testing around this, with various bios versions, and settings, and no matter what I did, at those clocks, if I set my bios to anything less than 290 watts, I'd hit a power limit. FS Ultra pulls even more....they peak about 92% of TDP in FS Ultra.

I'm not going to pretend I know what I'm talking about with power draw from the wal, because I just don't. I'm not an electrician or an electrical engineer. But I've seen some pretty outlandish claims there with guys saying they're running 2 x 980s and a 5960X with a custom cooling loop and with a mild overclock and only pulling like 450 or 500 watts at the wall according to their "KillAWatt" meter or whatever it is they're using to measure it. lol, at that point, I just dare them to try to run their system on a 600 watt PSU. = P


----------



## Benjiw

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Vellinious*
> 
> The ASIC quality of the core is only a part of how well a card will overclock. It's a good indicator of what the silicon is capable of, but it needs a good quality PCB, needs steady power delivery from the VRM, etc, etc, etc..... The ASIC quality was never meant to be the end all beat all to magically and mystically tell someone how well their GPU will overclock. It'll just tell you what the core is capable of on cards where everything else is equal.
> 
> With ALL things being exactly equal, the higher ASIC card will be able to hit a clock rate with less voltage than a card with a low ASIC value.
> 
> Unfortunately, we live in a world, where even cards of the exact same type and built with the exact same parts, all things are not equal....or very rarely so.
> 
> That said...I'd still pay rather have the 85%+ ASIC card than a card with a 65% ASIC quality. /shrug


Maybe I'm just really unlucky to be stuck at 1520 then, I don't know, I still think my issues are heat related but I'm not really going to find out until I put a waterblock on it.


----------



## Vellinious

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Benjiw*
> 
> Maybe I'm just really unlucky to be stuck at 1520 then, I don't know, I still think my issues are heat related but I'm not really going to find out until I put a waterblock on it.


The colder you keep Maxwell, the higher it goes.....


----------



## rfarmer

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Benjiw*
> 
> Maybe I'm just really unlucky to be stuck at 1520 then, I don't know, I still think my issues are heat related but I'm not really going to find out until I put a waterblock on it.


My most persistent PerfCap was thermal throttling until I put my 970 under water.


----------



## Xeno1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *blaze2210*
> 
> I've had 3 970s so far. My current one is the lowest ASIC out of the 3, yet it reaches higher clocks than the previous 2 were able to.
> 
> On this forum, I've seen people _put more effort_ into overclocking the higher ASIC cards. People tend to pretty much give up when they see a lower ASIC on their cards.


ah you might have something there. But we are talking far from scientific. If had had to buy a card based on ASIC alone I would always take the higher ASIC. Who wouldnt?

Also were all your 3 cards the same brand model etc? If they were all exact same SKU/model then it would give me pause.


----------



## Xeno1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Vellinious*
> 
> The colder you keep Maxwell, the higher it goes.....


Do you think thats the VRMs mainly? Or GPU VRM and Ram all equal in that mix?


----------



## hurricane28

I gained like 50+ points in Firestrike only by cooling the vrm's on this card.

Best is to cool every components that can get hot in order to gain stability. It works the same with motherboards and CPU's.


----------



## Benjiw

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *hurricane28*
> 
> I gained like 50+ points in Firestrike only by cooling the vrm's on this card.
> 
> Best is to cool every components that can get hot in order to gain stability. It works the same with motherboards and CPU's.


Really hoping a waterblock will give me a better chance I get more mhz out of the card if I leave the fan on 100% but the noise is ridiculous.


----------



## hurricane28

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Benjiw*
> 
> Really hoping a waterblock will give me a better chance I get more mhz out of the card if I leave the fan on 100% but the noise is ridiculous.


Its not only the cooling, you need to learn your card as well, its the same when you overclocking your CPU basically.

At first i couldn't even go past 14 K graphic score and now i am at 14554 because of the fact i learned how to set my bios. Now i know that i am limited by cooling i add more cooling and gained some stability. I still haven't got my max score i wanted so more tweaking is needed.


----------



## Xeno1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Benjiw*
> 
> Really hoping a waterblock will give me a better chance I get more mhz out of the card if I leave the fan on 100% but the noise is ridiculous.


Yeah 100 fans. BUT- Headphones= what noise?


----------



## Benjiw

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Xeno1*
> 
> Yeah 100 fans. BUT- Headphones= what noise?


I'm not the only one in the flat plus noise bugs me.


----------



## Vellinious

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Xeno1*
> 
> Do you think thats the VRMs mainly? Or GPU VRM and Ram all equal in that mix?


Oh, it's all of it. Keep the VRM and the memory cool and they're very happy. Electronics on the whole are that way. They just perform better when properly cooled.


----------



## Harry604

would a 1500mhz gtx 970 beat a 390/390x with a average overclock 1100 mhz

my monitor is 1440P


----------



## Vellinious

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Harry604*
> 
> would a 1500mhz gtx 970 beat a 390/390x with a average overclock 1100 mhz
> 
> my monitor is 1440P


For 1440p, the 8gb of memory that the AMD card has would be greatly beneficial. If I were buying a GPU today, it'd be the 8GB 290X made by Sapphire. 390X performance with a slight overclock, and for the price of a 390 / 970.


----------



## Hequaqua

Finally got rid of the power perfcap in Firestrike.

I made three runs....tied my highest over all and matched the same in Graphics.....lol

GPU-Z is only the last two runs of those three scores. I didn't grab a shot of the 12244 run. I upped it and it crashed...lmao



http://www.3dmark.com/compare/fs/6540965/fs/6541038/fs/6541071


----------



## WiFiCannibal

Alright guys, I have a GTX 970 with a 144Hz monitor. I have stuttering like you wouldn't believe, or maybe you would because you have experienced it first hand for yourself. When playing games like GTA V and I move the mouse to get a better angle or view while taking turns the scene will actually stutter, it has got to the point where I try not to even move the mouse while driving because the stutter is so painful to watch. I have made sure my memory usage is around 3GB to ensure it has nothing to do with the gimped .5GB of memory, I don't really know what my options are to try and troubleshoot this problem. Any ideas?


----------



## Solders18

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *reev3r*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Vellinious*
> 
> With the stock bios settings, yes...they sip power. Mine are pulling 290 watts each. Anything less than that, and I hit a power limit. Is that the same as what they pull from the wall? Probably not...but I'd NEVER run a dual 970, 5820k, dual pump liquid cooled rig on anything less than a 800 watt PSU, because I just don't want it running at near 80% or higher all the time. I'd rather have a 1000 watt PSU running at 70%.
> 
> To each their own...and everyone has an opinion. And....you know what they say about opinions, yes? /wink
> 
> Whenever I hear this argument, and someone says, "you can't possibly need a 1000w PSU, so why?". I say, "Because I freakin can, that's why". lulz
> 
> 
> 
> Jesus, what voltage are you running them at??? It is difficult to wrap my head around a 145W card sucking down 300W of power!!! That is just crazy and doesn't even sound possible... I mean, that sounds physically impossible... How are you measuring the power consumption of the cards alone? I mean, like I said, at this very moment, with CoD Ghosts running in the background, about 200 tabs open in Chrome, my 3 monitors, 10x 140mm fans, my OC'd/Ov'd 970 G1 Gaming, my 4930K @ 1.325V, 2x MCP35X pumps, 6x 3TB HDD's, 2x SSD's, 32GB RAM, and even with all of that going, I am only pulling 350-370W... I don't remember off hand what my GPU voltage is. However, even if I double the total consumption of my rig it wouldn't be as high as you are claiming just your 970's are pulling...
> 
> That being said, I completely understand running a 1kW PSU, and I wasn't saying not to run such a PSU, I was just curious what people are doing that requires two power supplies to run a computer with even 3 970's in it...
> 
> Personally, I think that we should all be running a PSU that puts us between 40-60% of the total wattage when under load, that way, during idle you are still (hopefully) under 15-25% load. Since typically a PSU hits it's efficiency at around 20%, but you never want to be running at or lower than 10%, the efficiency nearly universally jumps off a cliff, even with the most efficient units.
> 
> Please understand that none of this is negative, I am just trying to get a clear understanding of everything is all.
Click to expand...



A little late to the power party but power consumption for GPU's and CPU's is an exponential function. The only difference between the 9590 and the 8350 is bin quality, clocking and voltage. Notice how the 9590 is double the heat output for only 800 mhz gain


----------



## DeathAngel74

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Hequaqua*
> 
> Finally got rid of the power perfcap in Firestrike.
> 
> I made three runs....tied my highest over all and matched the same in Graphics.....lol
> 
> GPU-Z is only the last two runs of those three scores. I didn't grab a shot of the 12244 run. I upped it and it crashed...lmao
> 
> 
> 
> http://www.3dmark.com/compare/fs/6540965/fs/6541038/fs/6541071


How or what did you do to get rid of the power cap?


----------



## Hequaqua

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DeathAngel74*
> 
> How or what did you do to get rid of the power cap?


Shhhhhh...top secret....lmao

Not really:

305w TDP
82w PCIe
115w on each PSU Rails(Pegs)
270w Power target(100%)
305w Power target(113%)

I believe it was the change to the PCIe to 82w. I set it back to 75w and ran it, and the power was still showing up. Took it back to 82w, gone.

I've deleted all the other bios'. I am down to three now. My game stable 1506/[email protected] My OC(benching) 1600/[email protected]+(it is set to 1.287v). Last but not least.....my original. LOL

The max limit on my core(on air at least) is 1604. Vram just depends really. I haven't tried benching with Valley yet. I will work on that in the next few days.


----------



## DeathAngel74

Yeah, I used to swear by putting 82W min/max on the pcie slot. It really works


----------



## Vellinious

The current one I'm running is:
1531.5 core, no boost.
3700 memory
1.275v - with voltage slider intact
320 / 320 TDP
75 / 82 PCIe Lane
95 / 121 - 127% max 6 pin
95 /121 - 127% max 6 pin
250 / 320 - power limit, 128% on slider

I had thought that maybe the %s needed to be either at the same as the power limit slider or less. Testing continues, but....I ran this through Firestrike Ultra at 1605 / 2050 for an hour with no power limit perf cap. And did a benchmark run at 1610 / 2150 with no power limit perf cap, so....it's working.


----------



## DeathAngel74

OK, if i were to go and start testing with you guys. What should I set tdp, 6-pin, 8pin, power limit, power target? I already know to set the pcie slot to 82W. Only difference between my and Vellinious's card is the 8pin....


----------



## Hequaqua

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DeathAngel74*
> 
> Yeah, I used to swear by putting 82W min/max on the pcie slot. It really works


I'm guessing that is what did it. I did go through my voltage table and make adjustments. I am really going to look at that table a little better. I think the base settings in this bios is like 1240. Boost table set to 1433.

AB settings:
Voltage 0 added
Power 100% nothing added
Core 1594/1600/1604 (+240/+245/+249)
Memory +102 8400mhz

Here is the bios if you would like to take a look:

HeqsBenchmark.zip 136k .zip file


----------



## Luciferxy

wha
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DeathAngel74*
> 
> OK, if i were to go and start testing with you guys. What should I set tdp, 6-pin, 8pin, power limit, power target? I already know to set the pcie slot to 82W. Only difference between my and Vellinious's card is the 8pin....


sorry if this already been asked before guys, what is the effect if I set the pcie to 100 W ?
I used to set the pcie to 100 W before with my 780Ti with no side effects. It was stabil and no power limit or temp throttling.


----------



## DeathAngel74

Elpida vram is tricky, anything over 4001 gives me artifacts at 1531 and 1.243v. If I increased the voltage would that help with the artifacts? or do i need to start decresing my vram overclock to get rid of the artifacts?


----------



## DeathAngel74

What should I set on the 8-pin Vellinious? Does this look about right? TDP is set to 320/320

or

????


----------



## Vellinious

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DeathAngel74*
> 
> What should I set on the 8-pin Vellinious? Does this look about right? TDP is set to 320/320
> 
> or
> 
> ????


I would imagine you could keep the 6 pin a tad lower and the 8 pin a tad higher. I just made sure to make the total of the power connections the the PCIe lane just a little bit above what I set the power limit to.

121 + 121 + 82 = 324
Power limits and TDP set to 320
And then kept the % of the power connections at, or lower than what the power limit slider would hit. I was able to lower the power limit to 300 on the peak power limit slider, but....GPUz was showing 97% TDP usage in FS Ultra test runs, so, to give me a little more wiggle room, I went ahead and bumped them up to 320, and raised the power connectors accordingly. Here's a copy of the bios I'm using atm.

970FTWA.zip 136k .zip file


I counted them up. 58 bios versions in the last 3 days testing different settings and different voltages. lol Voltages as low as 1.212v and as high as 1.325v, and with power limits between 280 watts and 390 watts. It's been interesting.....


----------



## DeathAngel74

Thanks, I'll check it out


----------



## Hequaqua

New high scores!!

Full run(no Demo):


Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!





http://www.3dmark.com/3dm/9361193



EDIT: Broke the overall again....4 points shy on grahics:


Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!





http://www.3dmark.com/fs/6545069



Comparison: http://www.3dmark.com/compare/fs/6542803/fs/6545069


----------



## Xeno1

stupid question DELETE


----------



## Hequaqua

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Xeno1*
> 
> stupid question DELETE


No such thing as a stupid question.....

......some may be dumb though....lmao


----------



## tangelo

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Benjiw*
> 
> How come your 70% ASIC card can hit 1.6ghz core but my 71.5 ASIC can't get past 1.52ghz?? *Tries not to cry*


It may simple mean that he needs more volts to get higher OC. Good ASIC value doesn't always correlate with the highest clocks.


----------



## hurricane28

I don't know how people do it but my 72.1% asic card simply will not do 1600 MHz no matter what settings and how much or less voltage i put in to it..

It annoys me lol How is it possible that a lower ASIC card scores much higher than mine.. I must do something wrong but can't figure out what just yet.


----------



## Hequaqua

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *tangelo*
> 
> It may simple mean that he needs more volts to get higher OC. Good ASIC value doesn't always correlate with the highest clocks.


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *hurricane28*
> 
> I don't know how people do it but my 72.1% asic card simply will not do 1600 MHz no matter what settings and how much or less voltage i put in to it..
> 
> It annoys me lol How is it possible that a lower ASIC card scores much higher than mine.. I must do something wrong but can't figure out what just yet.


ASIC is just the actual chip. There is a lot more to a GPU thatn the chip. PCB, power, vrm, etc.

Higher is just a "indicator" of "potential" performance. It doesn't mean it will perform better/worse than chips of lower/higher ASIC.


----------



## hurricane28

Yeah i figured that out lol

I need to read though the bios again because there are so many settings that i don't quite understand. But no today, don't have time unfortunately, perhaps tomorrow.

Its quite astonishing that you get 14880 graphics score, you sure you didn't temper with the scores?


----------



## Hequaqua

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *hurricane28*
> 
> Yeah i figured that out lol
> 
> I need to read though the bios again because there are so many settings that i don't quite understand. But no today, don't have time unfortunately, perhaps tomorrow.
> 
> Its quite astonishing that you get 14880 graphics score, you sure you didn't temper with the scores?


I don't think there is a way really(with Firemark)....and no I didn't tamper with the test....lol

I do know that you can tamper with the scores of both Heaven and Valley. It not really tampering, but you can post false number with ANY run made.

If you look at the Valley Test scoring thread on OCN, you will see that in order to get a "valid" run, you must submit a screenshot of the run. Like the following one.

Example(Acceptable):


When people just post the pic of their scores, some I have no doubt about. Others, I am not convinced. Honestly, I really don't pay attention if they post one like this:

Example(FAKE FAKE FAKE):


Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!





There is no doubt I'm not running 6-970's!!!


----------



## hurricane28

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Hequaqua*
> 
> I don't think there is a way really(with Firemark)....and no I didn't tamper with the test....lol
> 
> I do know that you can tamper with the scores of both Heaven and Valley. It not really tampering, but you can post false number with ANY run made.
> 
> If you look at the Valley Test scoring thread on OCN, you will see that in order to get a "valid" run, you must submit a screenshot of the run. Like the following one.
> 
> Example(Acceptable):
> 
> 
> When people just post the pic of their scores, some I have no doubt about. Others, I am not convinced. Honestly, I really don't pay attention if they post one like this:
> 
> Example(FAKE FAKE FAKE):
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> There is no doubt I'm not running 6-970's!!!


I was joking because i am so jealous about your scores









I was looking at my monitor and discovered that i don't like it that much anymore. The colors, gamma etc. is just horrible.. there is an constant sort of haze over the entire picture and i can't get it any better unfortunately. Yes i know its an gaming screen and its very very fast but the haze starts to annoy me more and more by the day.. Its because i have very very good eyes, that's not always a good thing tho...

I have an asus vg248qe which is known about this issues.


----------



## Hequaqua

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *hurricane28*
> 
> I was joking because i am so jealous about your scores
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I was looking at my monitor and discovered that i don't like it that much anymore. The colors, gamma etc. is just horrible.. there is an constant sort of haze over the entire picture and i can't get it any better unfortunately. Yes i know its an gaming screen and its very very fast but the haze starts to annoy me more and more by the day.. Its because i have very very good eyes, that's not always a good thing tho...
> 
> I have an asus vg248qe which is known about this issues.


It's cool. I have my doubts sometimes about scores. I have doubts about mine sometimes. That is why I always try to back it up with another run or two or three or ten. lmao

I look at it like I do online gaming, if you have to hack to win(better scores), then why even do it.

Drop me your best bios, let me take a look....maybe I will see something.


----------



## hurricane28

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Hequaqua*
> 
> It's cool. I have my doubts sometimes about scores. I have doubts about mine sometimes. That is why I always try to back it up with another run or two or three or ten. lmao
> 
> I look at it like I do online gaming, if you have to hack to win(better scores), then why even do it.
> 
> Drop me your best bios, let me take a look....maybe I will see something.


I had that with my 14554 score, i couldn't believe that i suddenly gained 200 points for no reason lol

This is my 1.325 bios:

1.325.zip 138k .zip file


And this is my current bios:

x.zip 138k .zip file


----------



## Hequaqua

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *hurricane28*
> 
> I had that with my 14554 score, i couldn't believe that i suddenly gained 200 points for no reason lol
> 
> This is my 1.325 bios:
> 
> 1.325.zip 138k .zip file
> 
> 
> And this is my current bios:
> 
> x.zip 138k .zip file


You have the cards voltage set to 1.325 but then you are pushing it to only 1.275v in the clock table. Is there a reason why?


----------



## hurricane28

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Hequaqua*
> 
> You have the cards voltage set to 1.325 but then you are pushing it to only 1.275v in the clock table. Is there a reason why?


What do you mean? I set everything at 1.325 or did i forget something?


----------



## Hequaqua

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *hurricane28*
> 
> What do you mean? I set everything at 1.325 or did i forget something?




At the top end of your clock table.....you have it set to 1.325v. I don't think it will add any more voltage to that with changing them.

I've been on this thread a log time....so I'm not going to go back and look at 2088 pages of replies, but......when I first started OC'ing, someone said to set the first three of the voltage table and the last three clocks in the table the same.

If that is the case then it would be

Clk 72 1.325v-1.325v
Clk 73 1.325v-1.325v
Clk 74 1.325v-1.325v

Or you could have it anywhere between the 1.275 and 1.325.(1.275 will be the highest reading with software)

I don't go over 1.312v........actually I try to stay around the 1.2875v.

EDIT: It would be like a car that you set the speed limit to 100, but then only made the gas pedal to get to 80. I could be wrong...but that is how I've always looked at.


----------



## hurricane28

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Hequaqua*
> 
> 
> 
> At the top end of your clock table.....you have it set to 1.325v. I don't think it will add any more voltage to that with changing them.
> 
> I've been on this thread a log time....so I'm not going to go back at look at 2088 pages of replies, but......when I first started OC'ing, someone said to set the first three of the voltage table and the last three clocks in the table the same.
> 
> If that is the case then it would be
> 
> Clk 72 1.325v-1.325v
> Clk 73 1.325v-1.325v
> Clk 74 1.325v-1.325v
> 
> Or you could have it anywhere between the 1.275 and 1.325.(1.275 will be the highest reading with software)
> 
> I don't go over 1.312v........actually I try to stay around the 1.2875v.
> 
> EDIT: It would be like a car that you set the speed limit to 100, but then only made the gas pedal to get to 80. I could be wrong...but that is how I've always looked at.


I see, well i have to take a look at it at a later time because i have to go. Like every year were going out eating somewhere with all of our friends around this time of year









Thank you for your advice, will take a look at it when i am get back.


----------



## Hequaqua

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *hurricane28*
> 
> I see, well i have to take a look at it at a later time because i have to go. Like every year were going out eating somewhere with all of our friends around this time of year
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thank you for your advice, will take a look at it when i am get back.


Ok....I made the changes to match mine...sorta.....lol

I went to 1.30v total, but the limit in the clock table is 1.2875:

1.30v.rom.zip 136k .zip file


Those were the only things I changed.


----------



## reev3r

[/quote]
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *gatygun*
> 
> Not that weird, i pull 500w with a single 970 and a 4ghz i7 870, 8gbddr3, 1x 21inch monitor 2x 19inch monitors with 3hdd's, 1 ssd and aircooling + stock bios on my 970 running at 1530/2050 atm. That's at the worst moments tho, average its pulling around the ~400w on stress moments.


Sorry, I was more referring to the 970's pulling 300W each. I understand how high consumption goes. My other curiosity was that one would need two PSU's to power a system with a 979 or two, though after rereading the post (one that it seems I missed on my first run through) I see that he said he was using some crappy PSU's. 

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *lightsout*
> 
> 200 tabs???? How could you navigate that. Can't imagine the memory leak on that after a while, although Chrome seems to have gotten better about sucking up gigs of memory.


200 tabs is on the lower end of what I typically consume. I also have a few extensions that help manage my tabs, as well as one that suspends tabs after 20 minutes of inactivity. My RAM usage is actually quite low, considering.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Vellinious*
> 
> My GPUs run at 1.275v. With the clocks I run when I benchmark, 1600+ and the memory clocks of 2100+ (my last single card run on Firestrike was 1632 / 2150 I think), if I have my bios configured to anything less than 290 watts on the TDP and 290 watts on the power limit, they throttle due to power limit perf cap reason. I have my power limits set to 330 watts, and I'm using 88% of the TDP. 88% of TDP is 290.4 watts. Looking at both of those things, that tells me that I need to keep my cards at above 290 watts power limit or they'll throttle and become unstable as a result of not getting enough power.
> 
> I did a TON of testing around this, with various bios versions, and settings, and no matter what I did, at those clocks, if I set my bios to anything less than 290 watts, I'd hit a power limit. FS Ultra pulls even more....they peak about 92% of TDP in FS Ultra.
> 
> I'm not going to pretend I know what I'm talking about with power draw from the wal, because I just don't. I'm not an electrician or an electrical engineer. But I've seen some pretty outlandish claims there with guys saying they're running 2 x 980s and a 5960X with a custom cooling loop and with a mild overclock and only pulling like 450 or 500 watts at the wall according to their "KillAWatt" meter or whatever it is they're using to measure it. lol, at that point, I just dare them to try to run their system on a 600 watt PSU. = P


It seems that you are confusing TDP with power consumption, as they are not the same thing. TDP means Thermal Design Power, which refers to the amount of heat energy the card will generate, this is why heatsinks typically use this number, it is the amount of heat energy they can dissipate. The wattage that I am referring to is actual power consumption...


----------



## Mr-Dark

Quote:


> Sorry, I was more referring to the 970's pulling 300W each. I understand how high consumption goes. My other curiosity was that one would need two PSU's to power a system with a 979 or two, though after rereading the post (one that it seems I missed on my first run through) I see that he said he was using some crappy PSU's.
> 
> 200 tabs is on the lower end of what I typically consume. I also have a few extensions that help manage my tabs, as well as one that suspends tabs after 20 minutes of inactivity. My RAM usage is actually quite low, considering.
> It seems that you are confusing TDP with power consumption, as they are not the same thing. TDP means Thermal Design Power, which refers to the amount of heat energy the card will generate, this is why heatsinks typically use this number, it is the amount of heat energy they can dissipate. The wattage that I am referring to is actual power consumption...


[/QUOTE]
Hello

about the 970 with custom bios mine have 2 card ( G1 ) OC to 1500mhz 1.23v with 300W TDP limit i see 80% usage in 3Dmark so that 240W for each 970, while in games i see 60%-70% max..

but you can push it to 300W easily 1550/8000 1.275v can pull to much power


----------



## melodystyle2003

ASIC is not that important, although is an indication that you *may* achieve higher clocks on same voltage levels.
Also, you have to find on which clocks the gpu performs its best. For example, your card maybe goes up to 1650Mhz with 2200Mhz rams, but it achieves/performs higher scores/fps on lower clocks. This happens because it runs with less errors per cycle.


----------



## lightsout

Can EVGA owners comment on their results with their cards.

I am looking for people that have non ACX 2.0+ and non FTW.

So basically any card that has 4 phase vrm. Just curious what type of difference it really makes. These seem to be quite a bit cheaper.

Do they throttle more? Limited on clocks? I looked at the chart in the OP and it looks like a number were only in the 1300-1400 range. But I'm not sure how much those guys pushed their cards.


----------



## Vellinious

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *lightsout*
> 
> Can EVGA owners comment on their results with their cards.
> 
> I am looking for people that have non ACX 2.0+ and non FTW.
> 
> So basically any card that has 4 phase vrm. Just curious what type of difference it really makes. These seem to be quite a bit cheaper.
> 
> Do they throttle more? Limited on clocks? I looked at the chart in the OP and it looks like a number were only in the 1300-1400 range. But I'm not sure how much those guys pushed their cards.


I'm running the ACX 2.0 FTW and have the highest SLI and single card 970 scores on every overclocking site for Valley and Heaven, and own the highest Firestrike SLI scores on the leaderboards. I'm 3rd in single 970 runs. Those vs any processor. If I filter down on processor, I'm back in 1st.

I'm relatively pleased with my results. You just have to mod the bios to get a decent overclock, because of the 187 watt power limit restriction they were saddled with. Just make sure to get a card with a dual bios....no problems. I've water cooled my GPUs with full coverage EK blocks though, so my cards run VERY cool....helps the Maxwell architecture to run better.


----------



## Vellinious

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Hequaqua*
> 
> 
> 
> At the top end of your clock table.....you have it set to 1.325v. I don't think it will add any more voltage to that with changing them.
> 
> I've been on this thread a log time....so I'm not going to go back and look at 2088 pages of replies, but......when I first started OC'ing, someone said to set the first three of the voltage table and the last three clocks in the table the same.
> 
> If that is the case then it would be
> 
> Clk 72 1.325v-1.325v
> Clk 73 1.325v-1.325v
> Clk 74 1.325v-1.325v
> 
> Or you could have it anywhere between the 1.275 and 1.325.(1.275 will be the highest reading with software)
> 
> I don't go over 1.312v........actually I try to stay around the 1.2875v.
> 
> EDIT: It would be like a car that you set the speed limit to 100, but then only made the gas pedal to get to 80. I could be wrong...but that is how I've always looked at.


Would it matter? See, I'm a tad confused as to how that table works exactly. Will it use the other table as a reference? CLK 74 to CLK 74? Or does it just use the top clock you're running at in AB or PCX, and make that CLK 74 in the voltage table?


----------



## hurricane28

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Hequaqua*
> 
> Ok....I made the changes to match mine...sorta.....lol
> 
> I went to 1.30v total, but the limit in the clock table is 1.2875:
> 
> 1.30v.rom.zip 136k .zip file
> 
> 
> Those were the only things I changed.


Thnx sir. i will have a look tomorrow


----------



## lightsout

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Vellinious*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *lightsout*
> 
> Can EVGA owners comment on their results with their cards.
> 
> I am looking for people that have non ACX 2.0+ and non FTW.
> 
> So basically any card that has 4 phase vrm. Just curious what type of difference it really makes. These seem to be quite a bit cheaper.
> 
> Do they throttle more? Limited on clocks? I looked at the chart in the OP and it looks like a number were only in the 1300-1400 range. But I'm not sure how much those guys pushed their cards.
> 
> 
> 
> I'm running the ACX 2.0 FTW and have the highest SLI and single card 970 scores on every overclocking site for Valley and Heaven, and own the highest Firestrike SLI scores on the leaderboards. I'm 3rd in single 970 runs. Those vs any processor. If I filter down on processor, I'm back in 1st.
> 
> I'm relatively pleased with my results. You just have to mod the bios to get a decent overclock, because of the 187 watt power limit restriction they were saddled with. Just make sure to get a card with a dual bios....no problems. I've water cooled my GPUs with full coverage EK blocks though, so my cards run VERY cool....helps the Maxwell architecture to run better.
Click to expand...

Thanks man. So that's a 6+2 phase card I believe. Anyone have the four phase version?


----------



## Hequaqua

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Vellinious*
> 
> Would it matter? See, I'm a tad confused as to how that table works exactly. Will it use the other table as a reference? CLK 74 to CLK 74? Or does it just use the top clock you're running at in AB or PCX, and make that CLK 74 in the voltage table?


I'm not 100% sure if it uses Clock 74 for anything higher. I can mess with it later. You would have to set the card to like 1.275v, and then make the last three lower and then make a run to see.

I will check it out. I wouldn't think that it would just take the highest voltage and apply it.

I'll look at it in a bit, and test it out.

Watching my Buckeye's play....not too well in the first half.


----------



## Vellinious

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *lightsout*
> 
> Thanks man. So that's a 6+2 phase card I believe. Anyone have the four phase version?


No, the ACX 2.0 cards are all 4+2. The ACX 2.0+ cards are 6+2.


----------



## Vellinious

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Hequaqua*
> 
> I'm not 100% sure if it uses Clock 74 for anything higher. I can mess with it later. You would have to set the card to like 1.275v, and then make the last three lower and then make a run to see.
> 
> I will check it out. I wouldn't think that it would just take the highest voltage and apply it.
> 
> I'll look at it in a bit, and test it out.
> 
> Watching my Buckeye's play....not too well in the first half.


Hawks fan here...I'm pulling for Sparty. I really don't want to watch the Hawks play the Buckeyes in the B1G Championship game. lol


----------



## lightsout

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Vellinious*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *lightsout*
> 
> Thanks man. So that's a 6+2 phase card I believe. Anyone have the four phase version?
> 
> 
> 
> No, the ACX 2.0 cards are all 4+2. The ACX 2.0+ cards are 6+2.
Click to expand...

Oops I read the chart wrong. Your right, appreciate the info.


----------



## hurricane28

How do you guys calibrate your monitors if i may ask? It seems that no matter what i do, everything makes it worse..

I am about to throw this monitor out of the window lol It just looks horrible and its hurting my eyes. There is a constant haze on the picture and i can't get rid of it.. People here have the same monitor as i have? I have the Asus vg248qe.


----------



## Vellinious

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *hurricane28*
> 
> How do you guys calibrate your monitors if i may ask? It seems that no matter what i do, everything makes it worse..
> 
> I am about to throw this monitor out of the window lol It just looks horrible and its hurting my eyes. There is a constant haze on the picture and i can't get rid of it.. People here have the same monitor as i have? I have the Asus vg248qe.


I've been using Acer monitors for years...love em. I don't do anything to calibrate my monitors....plug em in and go. /shrug


----------



## hurricane28

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Vellinious*
> 
> I've been using Acer monitors for years...love em. I don't do anything to calibrate my monitors....plug em in and go. /shrug


Yeah well. i am gonna sell this thing and get me something that does work right out of the box lol I tinkered with the settings and now i cannot get it back to my previous settings for some reason.

Yet again an Asus product i am not that happy with.. maybe i am going for this panel: http://www.tomshardware.com/reviews/lg-24gm77-gaming-monitor,4082.html

I know that if i want the best i simply have to buy an LG ips panel but come on, it doesn't have to be this bad for a gaming monitor.


----------



## Hequaqua

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Vellinious*
> 
> I've been using Acer monitors for years...love em. I don't do anything to calibrate my monitors....plug em in and go. /shrug


Same here.....plug and play. I have dual Acers. Love them both.

OK....quick test on the voltage table. I took my normal bios and changed the first three sliders to 1.281v. I left the Clocks at the set voltage of 1.218v. I then applied an OC to both the core and memory.

Results:


Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!



It used the highest voltage for Clk 74 1.218v.

Bios voltage table:


Screen shot of AB and GPU-Z with OC:


----------



## Hequaqua

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *hurricane28*
> 
> Yeah well. i am gonna sell this thing and get me something that does work right out of the box lol I tinkered with the settings and now i cannot get it back to my previous settings for some reason.
> 
> Yet again an Asus product i am not that happy with.. maybe i am going for this panel: http://www.tomshardware.com/reviews/lg-24gm77-gaming-monitor,4082.html
> 
> I know that if i want the best i simply have to buy an LG ips panel but come on, it doesn't have to be this bad for a gaming monitor.


I've been looking at this one for a while.....too tight to spend the money though...lol

Philips 242G5DJEB 144hz


----------



## hurricane28

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Hequaqua*
> 
> I've been looking at this one for a while.....too tight to spend the money though...lol
> 
> Philips 242G5DJEB 144hz


Looks like a nice monitor man. The thing is is that i want the best of both worlds, like an uber vast refresh rate and accurate colors and there is simply no monitor that i know of that can do that.

I want to game with no ghosting and tearing but on the other hand i want the best possible picture. The other thing is is that i have very sharp sight so i see everything, its nice but it can be a pain like now lol

I know, i always want the impossible i guess


----------



## Hequaqua

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Hequaqua*
> 
> Same here.....plug and play. I have dual Acers. Love them both.
> 
> OK....quick test on the voltage table. I took my normal bios and changed the first three sliders to 1.281v. I left the Clocks at the set voltage of 1.218v. I then applied an OC to both the core and memory.
> 
> Results:
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> It used the highest voltage for Clk 74 1.218v.
> 
> Bios voltage table:
> 
> 
> Screen shot of AB and GPU-Z with OC:


*Update:
*
Ran the same bios settings, changed CLK 74 to 1.237.


Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!



As you can see it did hit what was set.



I'm pretty sure that whatever voltage you have set at CLK 74 is what determines the max voltage on the clocks, not for the whole card though. The max is Slider 1.


----------



## Vellinious

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Hequaqua*
> 
> *Update:
> *
> Ran the same bios settings, changed CLK 74 to 1.237.
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> As you can see it did hit what was set.
> 
> 
> 
> I'm pretty sure that whatever voltage you have set at CLK 74 is what determines the max voltage on the clocks, not for the whole card though. The max is Slider 1.


So, if CLK 74 is set to 1544 1.256v with slider 1 set at 1.275v, and you're running an overclock of 1603....will the card go ahead and bump to 1.275 when you get above the base clock that's set in CLK 74 (1544)?

What I'm thinking here, is that there's absolutely no reason to run 1.275v through the GPU at 1544....if you could have 1544 run at say....1.25v and then anything above reach above to the 1.275v, why not?


----------



## Hequaqua

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Vellinious*
> 
> So, if CLK 74 is set to 1544 1.256v with slider 1 set at 1.275v, and you're running an overclock of 1603....will the card go ahead and bump to 1.275 when you get above the base clock that's set in CLK 74 (1544)?
> 
> What I'm thinking here, is that there's absolutely no reason to run 1.275v through the GPU at 1544....if you could have 1544 run at say....1.25v and then anything above reach above to the 1.275v, why not?


You could adjust the voltage throughout the whole table, just by looking at the clk number in the boost table.

If 1544.5 is clock, say 70 you could have it at say 1.231.3v . 1557.0 Clock 71 at 1.231v. Clock 72 at 1..237, etc.

The only way you could get above what Clk 74 is set for would be through AB with the slider. That would have to be set in the bios to allow for the extra voltage, and then you will be limited to that setting or the max voltage you have set for the card.

NOTE: I think that is why they said in this thread a heck of a long time ago to set just the last 3 in the Clk table to your max voltage you want. Once you leave the clk table(CLK 74), there is nothing to really control the voltage....except for the max for the card. I don't think Maxwell will just add the extra voltage though. I could be wrong, but that is how I am understanding it.

NOTE 2: I just change the last three in the voltage table to 1.231v. The first three sliders are set to 1.281v. As you can see it stayed at 1.218v @1560/8000. So it didn't use the CLK 74 to acquire the voltage. Nor did it use the max the card was set for....could it be that I have boost disabled?.....it's set at to 1506 on the common tab. Will retest.


Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


----------



## rfarmer

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *hurricane28*
> 
> How do you guys calibrate your monitors if i may ask? It seems that no matter what i do, everything makes it worse..
> 
> I am about to throw this monitor out of the window lol It just looks horrible and its hurting my eyes. There is a constant haze on the picture and i can't get rid of it.. People here have the same monitor as i have? I have the Asus vg248qe.


I have the same monitor, many people have had problems calibrating this monitor. Just google color profiles for vg248qe, there are tons of them out there. I found a good one and have been using it for a couple years.


----------



## Hequaqua

In reference to the testing of the voltage table....it seemed to me that whatever the voltage was at my boost clock is what it kept throughout. I set Clk 74(1544.5) to 1.231v. My boost was at Clk 70(1506.5) to 1.218v.

After adding 39 in AB the card stayed at 1.218v. (Clk 70 1506.5)

After re-flashing with the same voltages, I set the boost to 1544.5. It went straight to the 1.231v.

I'm more confused than I was before I started now....lmao

I've had enough for the night though. I've flashed about 10 times in the last hour. I will do some research and see what I can find.

Oh....I know there were some questions about how much wattage the pcie slot is rated. I wasn't able to find out a lot really. The PCI-SIG group that holds those specs is a paid site. I did find one guy on Youtube who said the wattage on 3.0 was 90-100w. Most of what I read said that it is 75w. They say that with a grain of salt, because they say the cards don't really depend on the pcie power in the overall scheme of things. It was also noted that some of the higher spec'd boards would probably allow more than the 75w.


----------



## hurricane28

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *rfarmer*
> 
> I have the same monitor, many people have had problems calibrating this monitor. Just google color profiles for vg248qe, there are tons of them out there. I found a good one and have been using it for a couple years.


I tried every setting there is and the image is still blurry and i get a headache because of it...

Perhaps there is something with the panel that is causing this all of a sudden. Before i tempered with it it was actually fine but now i cannot get it back anymore for some reason..

I put it on marketplace and sell it, i need a better panel because i can't stand it anymore. Never seen a panel that has this rubbish color and contrast ratio to be honest and is so difficult to setup.. Might go for phillips or the LG i mentioned before. Need to do more research because i want the best panel there is no matter the cost.

This is also the last Asus product i ever buy because no matter what i bought from them, i always end up with selling it and get something better.

So, rant is over


----------



## [email protected]

I have a EVGA 970 SSC so count me in..


----------



## hurricane28

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *[email protected]*
> 
> I have a EVGA 970 SSC so count me in..


Welcome, having any plans on overclocking it? What ASIC score is it?


----------



## reev3r

@Vellinious

I am curious, what cards do you have, and what PCIe power connectors do they use?


----------



## Vellinious

YEAH, BABY!! FINALLY!! Run was done at 1633 on the core and 2176 on the memory.

http://www.3dmark.com/3dm/9381402


----------



## Vellinious

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *reev3r*
> 
> @Vellinious
> 
> I am curious, what cards do you have, and what PCIe power connectors do they use?


EVGA ACX 2.0 970 FTW. They use 2 x 6 pin connectors.


----------



## Vellinious

You obviously didn't read my whole post. If I set my power limits to less than 290 watts, I get a power limit perf cap. I have the TDP in the bios set to the same wattage as the power limit. I know what TDP is.... Now...if you were to say to me, I have to set my power limit at 320 watts to avoid getting a power limit perf cap, I would guess that means your card needs 321 watts to run the core, memory and voltage at what you're shooting for.

I guess I'm failing to see how this is so difficult to understand. We have all kinds of 970s right here in this thread that need that kind of power limit in order to avoid the dreaded PWR throttling....


----------



## Hequaqua

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Vellinious*
> 
> YEAH, BABY!! FINALLY!! Run was done at 1633 on the core and 2176 on the memory.
> 
> http://www.3dmark.com/3dm/9381402
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


Nice! Congrats









I just set a new high for my card. Core 1604, Memory 8450. 14624 Graphics 12281 Overall:


Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!





http://www.3dmark.com/3dm/9382307



If I was on water and had your CPU I wonder how I would score? You really aren't that far ahead when you take your CPU into account.

http://www.3dmark.com/compare/fs/6557355/fs/6558041


----------



## Vellinious

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Hequaqua*
> 
> [/SPOILER]
> Nice! Congrats
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I just set a new high for my card. Core 1604, Memory 8450. 14624 Graphics 12281 Overall:
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> http://www.3dmark.com/3dm/9382307
> 
> 
> 
> If I was on water and had your CPU I wonder how I would score? You really aren't that far ahead when you take your CPU into account.
> 
> http://www.3dmark.com/compare/fs/6557355/fs/6558041


14760 is the highest graphics score I've ever gotten. Too bad my physics score faltered on that run....

But yeah, when comparing scores I only ever look at the graphics score. I could really care less about the overall, except...to move myself up on the FS leader board.

Still baffled as to how Team China Frog guy got 78 FPS in graphics test 1......

http://www.3dmark.com/compare/fs/3086353/fs/3008080/fs/6557355


----------



## Hequaqua

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Vellinious*
> 
> 14760 is the highest graphics score I've ever gotten. Too bad my physics score faltered on that run....
> 
> But yeah, when comparing scores I only ever look at the graphics score. I could really care less about the overall, except...to move myself up on the FS leader board.
> 
> Still baffled as to how Team China Frog guy got 78 FPS in graphics test 1......
> 
> http://www.3dmark.com/compare/fs/3086353/fs/3008080/fs/6557355


Those two extra cores play a role in the overall scheme of things though....lol

Make a full run at 4.6ghz and set your card to my settings. Even though your card is underwater, would be fun to compare.


----------



## Vellinious

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Hequaqua*
> 
> Those two extra cores play a role in the overall scheme of things though....lol
> 
> Make a full run at 4.6ghz and set your card to my settings. Even though your card is underwater, would be fun to compare.


Oh, for sure. The physics test, is all about thread count.

With the CPU at 4.6 and the GPU at 1604 / 2112

http://www.3dmark.com/3dm/9382895


----------



## Hequaqua

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Vellinious*
> 
> Oh, for sure. The physics test, is all about thread count.
> 
> With the CPU at 4.6 and the GPU at 1604 / 2112
> 
> http://www.3dmark.com/3dm/9382895


Interesting results really. I was plus 103 in the graphics score.

http://www.3dmark.com/compare/fs/6558458/fs/6558041

EDIT: Looks like I need a new board and CPU!!!


----------



## Vellinious

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Hequaqua*
> 
> Interesting results really. I was plus 103 in the graphics score.
> 
> http://www.3dmark.com/compare/fs/6558458/fs/6558041
> 
> EDIT: Looks like I need a new board and CPU!!!


As soon as the ASUS X99 comes back from RMA, I'm switching back to it. And when Broadwell E releases, I'm upgrading from the 5820k to the 8 core.


----------



## Hequaqua

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Vellinious*
> 
> As soon as the ASUS X99 comes back from RMA, I'm switching back to it. And when Broadwell E releases, I'm upgrading from the 5820k to the 8 core.


I can't afford either of the ones you are currently using.....I'm PO....can't even afford the OR.....lmao


----------



## Vellinious

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Hequaqua*
> 
> I can't afford either of the ones you are currently using.....I'm PO....can't even afford the OR.....lmao


I shouldn't be either, but....tax time and bonus checks come in around the same time, so...UPGRADE! lol


----------



## reev3r

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Vellinious*
> 
> EVGA ACX 2.0 970 FTW. They use 2 x 6 pin connectors.


In regards to our discussion on the power consumption of your cards, since those cards only have a couple of 6-pin connectors, that support 75W each, it is not possible for your cards to be consuming more than about 250W each (The PCIe slot provides around 75W of power as well), so I am a bit reluctant to believe the 290W claim, which is not to say at all, in any way that you are lying, so please, please do not take it that way. I am also wondering how you are measuring your power consumption. I, personally, have two completely different methods for measuring the power consumption of individual components, one that is very accurate, and one that isn't so much, though people often seem to use the less accurate measurement in their claims. So it could just be down to that, accuracy.


----------



## Vellinious

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *reev3r*
> 
> In regards to our discussion on the power consumption of your cards, since those cards only have a couple of 6-pin connectors, that support 75W each, it is not possible for your cards to be consuming more than about 250W each (The PCIe slot provides around 75W of power as well), so I am a bit reluctant to believe the 290W claim, which is not to say at all, in any way that you are lying, so please, please do not take it that way. I am also wondering how you are measuring your power consumption. I, personally, have two completely different methods for measuring the power consumption of individual components, one that is very accurate, and one that isn't so much, though people often seem to use the less accurate measurement in their claims. So it could just be down to that, accuracy.


Wrong. The only difference between a 6 pin and an 8 pin is 2 ground wires. You can pull the same amount of power through a 6 pin as you can an 8 pin.

See, this is what you get when you don't know what you're talking about, and start challenging people that do. You should try doing a little bit of research before you start doing that stuff here....cause, everyone in this thread already seems to know more than you THINK you do. /wink

Sorry if I seem...snippy. I'm just tired of having this conversation with people over and over and over again. I can't even count how many times in this thread alone. I'm sure everyone here has had the same conversation with others about 100 times over as well. So, I hope you understand WHY I'm a little short in my reply.

Have a wonderful day, sir.


----------



## Hequaqua

So let me try to get this right......lol

In my mind the total draw would be about 375w.

150w 6-pin
150w 6+2-pin
75w pcie

Connections:


Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!



PSU connection
3-12v lines(yellow) 3-ground(black)



GPU connection
3-12v lines(yellow) 3-ground(black)





So.....all cables that come with your PSU that have this type of cable the 6-pins should be able to draw 150w.

The two ground wires on the 2-pins are looped back into the line. They don't increase the amp draw on your PSU.

Correct?


----------



## Vellinious

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Hequaqua*
> 
> So let me try to get this right......lol
> 
> In my mind the total draw would be about 375w.
> 
> 150w 6-pin
> 150w 6+2-pin
> 75w pcie
> 
> Connections:
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> PSU connection
> 3-12v lines(yellow) 3-ground(black)
> 
> 
> 
> GPU connection
> 3-12v lines(yellow) 3-ground(black)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> So.....all cables that come with your PSU that have this type of cable the 6-pins should be able to draw 150w.
> 
> The two ground wires on the 2-pins are looped back into the line. They don't increase the amp draw on your PSU.
> 
> Correct?


I know you can pull 150 from the 6 pins, and I'm assuming that since the only difference is between the two is the 2 ground wires, you could theoretically pull 175 from the 6 pin, just like you can from the 8 pin. That, assuming that the PSU you have has all 3 of the 12v wires hot on it's 6 pin connectors. It's possible, on a straight 6 pin connector, and not a 6+2 pin connector, that only 2 of the 12v wires are actually hot, and THAT would limit the amount of power that you're able to draw from the PSU. But even with just 2 of the 12v wires hot, you're still likely to be able to pull at least 90 watts from them. Just like it's possible to pull 82 watts from the PCIe, and 175 from the 150 watt rated 8 pins.


----------



## reev3r

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Vellinious*
> 
> Wrong. The only difference between a 6 pin and an 8 pin is 2 ground wires. You can pull the same amount of power through a 6 pin as you can an 8 pin.
> 
> See, this is what you get when you don't know what you're talking about, and start challenging people that do. You should try doing a little bit of research before you start doing that stuff here....cause, everyone in this thread already seems to know more than you THINK you do. /wink
> 
> Sorry if I seem...snippy. I'm just tired of having this conversation with people over and over and over again. I can't even count how many times in this thread alone. I'm sure everyone here has had the same conversation with others about 100 times over as well. So, I hope you understand WHY I'm a little short in my reply.
> 
> Have a wonderful day, sir.


Wow, I didn't even bother to read past the first line of what you wrote in the second paragraph. Not only is the wattage listed by the PCI-SIG, though you probably don't know what that even means, but it can easily be found anywhere on the Internet with a simple search... So uuumm... It seems you are incorrect.
I mean, come on, why would they make an 8-pin connector if it provides the same power, do you even hear yourself? lol

Then again, you seem to be one of those people that just makes up numbers that seem impressive to make it sound cool. How unfortunate, and I thought we might have a civilized discussion, but people like you always have to ruin it for others. Thank you for the good times. While they lasted.


----------



## DeathAngel74

I run my pcie slot at 75/75w, 6pin 78/105w, 8pin 168/187w. Tdp 250/250 and pl/pt 201/250w. Once I went to anything over 232w, the power perfcap was gone. 201w @100%, [email protected] 124%. Once I get my new case on the 24th, I'll join in on the benchmark testing.


----------



## Vellinious

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *reev3r*
> 
> Wow, I didn't even bother to read past the first line of what you wrote in the second paragraph. Not only is the wattage listed by the PCI-SIG, though you probably don't know what that even means, but it can easily be found anywhere on the Internet with a simple search... So uuumm... It seems you are incorrect.
> I mean, come on, why would they make an 8-pin connector if it provides the same power, do you even hear yourself? lol
> 
> Then again, you seem to be one of those people that just makes up numbers that seem impressive to make it sound cool. How unfortunate, and I thought we might have a civilized discussion, but people like you always have to ruin it for others. Thank you for the good times. While they lasted.


Man, all you have to do is read through this thread, the 900 custom bios thread, and about a hundred other threads that talk about this. Now, you can either accept that someone knows more than you, or you don't. Your ignorance doesn't bother me either way. But if you continue to deny the facts, then I'll just ignore you. I'm not here to hold your hand. /wink


----------



## Cannonkill

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Cannonkill*
> 
> I have one
> 
> GM204mod6.zip 136k .zip file


can someone up the powere in this bios bec i am hitting teh pwr perfcap thing


----------



## Hequaqua

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Cannonkill*
> 
> can someone up the powere in this bios bec i am hitting teh pwr perfcap thing


What card is this for? MSI 970?

EDIT:
Transfer the power table settings into your bios.

Changes made:

TDP to 275w Table 1

pcie from 66 to 75(100%) 79(max)(Unchanged) Table 3

Changed Power Target 240w(100%) 275(115%) Table 6

GM204mod6275wTDP.zip 136k .zip file


----------



## Hequaqua

*970 Driver Benchmark Log Update (359.00 Driver)*

Valley Benchmarks

Firesrike Benchmarks


----------



## Vellinious

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Hequaqua*
> 
> *970 Driver Benchmark Log Update (359.00 Driver)*
> 
> Valley Benchmarks
> 
> Firesrike Benchmarks


It didn't do FS any favors, but at least Valley looks to be ok with the newest driver version.


----------



## moccor

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *reev3r*
> 
> Wow, I didn't even bother to read past the first line of what you wrote in the second paragraph. Not only is the wattage listed by the PCI-SIG, though you probably don't know what that even means, but it can easily be found anywhere on the Internet with a simple search... So uuumm... It seems you are incorrect.
> I mean, come on, why would they make an 8-pin connector if it provides the same power, do you even hear yourself? lol
> 
> Then again, you seem to be one of those people that just makes up numbers that seem impressive to make it sound cool. How unfortunate, and I thought we might have a civilized discussion, but people like you always have to ruin it for others. Thank you for the good times. While they lasted.


Not the type to argue on the internet, but if you search the pinout for any desired cable, you'll see what power goes to it. In this case, the 8-pin is just 2 extra Ground wires VS the 6-pin. If you sleeve a PSU, you will also see the 2 wires connected to the 8pin are black as opposed to yellow.


----------



## Vellinious

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *moccor*
> 
> Not the type to argue on the internet, but if you search the pinout for any desired cable, you'll see what power goes to it. In this case, the 8-pin is just 2 extra Ground wires VS the 6-pin. If you sleeve a PSU, you will also see the 2 wires connected to the 8pin are black as opposed to yellow.


Don't bother...he's convinced he's right, and nobody is going to be able to tell him any different.


----------



## moccor

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Vellinious*
> 
> Don't bother...he's convinced he's right, and nobody is going to be able to tell him any different.


Well a visual representation will be easier to understand, VS a bunch of text and numbers. There's nothing wrong with being wrong, nobody is always right. Most things hooked up to the PC with more wires = more power, this is just a exception. I didn't know that either about the 8-pin, you don't need to know it to be good with computers. Now I am sitting here wondering why they even have 8-pins when your 6-pin overclocks so well and the 2 extra are Ground. Maybe it made older, more demanding cards power-wise more stable? Like the 290s, 780s, 690s and 7990s? Meh idk haha, doesn't matter, GPUs are only going further down in power consumption


----------



## Vellinious

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *moccor*
> 
> Well a visual representation will be easier to understand, VS a bunch of text and numbers. There's nothing wrong with being wrong, nobody is always right. Most things hooked up to the PC with more wires = more power, this is just a exception. I didn't know that either about the 8-pin, you don't need to know it to be good with computers. Now I am sitting here wondering why they even have 8-pins when your 6-pin overclocks so well and the 2 extra are Ground. Maybe it made older, more demanding cards power-wise more stable? Like the 290s, 780s, 690s and 7990s? Meh idk haha, doesn't matter, GPUs are only going further down in power consumption


The base 6 pin is only meant to have 75 watts. I would imagine some of the cheaper PSUs probably only deliver 75 watts on a 6 pin, because they're only supposed to have 2 of the 12v wires actually delivering power (according to spec). But.....most PSUs power all 3 of the 12v wires, probably to streamline production, and thus can be used as 8 pins. And since most PSUs just come with 6+2 pins now....it's probably VERY rare to actually find a true 6 pin with only 2 of the 12v wires hot.

You're absolutely right...there's nothing bad about being wrong. BUT...if someone tells you why you're wrong, and you don't even try to understand, then that's willful ignorance, and I just can't tolerate that.


----------



## DeathAngel74

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DeathAngel74*
> 
> Once I get my new case on the 24, I'll join in on the benchmark testing


http://www.corsair.com/en-us/carbide-series-300r-compact-pc-gaming-case


----------



## Hequaqua

GTX970 Driver Benchmark Log(359.00 Drivers):
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DeathAngel74*
> 
> http://www.corsair.com/en-us/carbide-series-300r-compact-pc-gaming-case


Nice







.

This is mine:
Newegg--Corsiar 230T


----------



## Vellinious

I went full stupid on my cases....two TT Core X9s stacked. Should just bought a CaseLabs. I'll know better next time.


----------



## Hequaqua

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Vellinious*
> 
> It didn't do FS any favors, but at least Valley looks to be ok with the newest driver version.


No....keeps going down with every new one it seems. Maybe the next set will produce some better numbers.


----------



## kl6mk6

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *reev3r*
> 
> In regards to our discussion on the power consumption of your cards, since those cards only have a couple of 6-pin connectors, that support 75W each, it is not possible for your cards to be consuming more than about 250W each (The PCIe slot provides around 75W of power as well), so I am a bit reluctant to believe the 290W claim, which is not to say at all, in any way that you are lying, so please, please do not take it that way. I am also wondering how you are measuring your power consumption. I, personally, have two completely different methods for measuring the power consumption of individual components, one that is very accurate, and one that isn't so much, though people often seem to use the less accurate measurement in their claims. So it could just be down to that, accuracy.


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Vellinious*
> 
> I know you can pull 150 from the 6 pins, and I'm assuming that since the only difference is between the two is the 2 ground wires, you could theoretically pull 175 from the 6 pin, just like you can from the 8 pin. That, assuming that the PSU you have has all 3 of the 12v wires hot on it's 6 pin connectors. It's possible, on a straight 6 pin connector, and not a 6+2 pin connector, that only 2 of the 12v wires are actually hot, and THAT would limit the amount of power that you're able to draw from the PSU. But even with just 2 of the 12v wires hot, you're still likely to be able to pull at least 90 watts from them. Just like it's possible to pull 82 watts from the PCIe, and 175 from the 150 watt rated 8 pins.


Just to put this disagreement to rest...

_"The six-pin connector uses two +12 V wires to carry up to 75 W, whereas the eight-pin connector uses three +12 V wires to carry up to 150 W. Although these figures are what the specifications allow, the wires and terminals of each connector are technically capable of handling much more power. Each pin in the PCI Express auxiliary power connectors is rated to handle up to 8 amps of current using standard terminals-more if using HCS or Plus HCS terminals. By counting the number of terminals, you can calculate the power-handling capability of the connector. Even though the specification allows for a delivery capability of 75 W (six-pin connector) or 150 W (eight-pin connector), the total power-handling capacity of these connectors is at least 192 and 288 W, respectively, using standard terminals, and even more using the HCS or Plus HCS terminals."_

-Source

There is nothing limiting the power draw from the cards on the PSU end besides its max rating. The BIOS determines the power draw and can be easily modified. 2x6pin cards can easily pull well over the "rated" power of the PCI-E cables.

Edit: I should also add that these numbers imply a home run for each PCI-E cable to the PSU and doesn't factor in the use of Y-cables.


----------



## Mr-Dark

430$ for 980 Gaming ? good deal ?

http://www.amazon.com/MSI-GTX-980-GAMING-4G/dp/B00OD38516/ref=sr_1_3?s=electronics&ie=UTF8&qid=1448271357&sr=1-3&keywords=gtx+980

the 970 Extreme available for sale now.. but to late ?

http://www.amazon.com/Gigabyte-GeForce-XTREME-Graphics-GV-N970XTREME-4GD/dp/B017YOWZSO/ref=sr_1_24?s=electronics&ie=UTF8&qid=1448271590&sr=1-24&keywords=gtx+970


----------



## Xeno1

980 seems good deal. Thats quite a discount .


----------



## Xeno1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Hequaqua*
> 
> No....keeps going down with every new one it seems. Maybe the next set will produce some better numbers.


Did the jump to Win 10 give you better scores? Or did you go 10 for the DX12 support?


----------



## Mr-Dark

I'm going to RMA my old G1 card tomorrow, but my problem it's not available here anymore they will refund me 490$ ( what i pay in Jan )

that 980 Gaming for 430$ is good or 980 Ti for 580$ ? Honestly SLI this day not good as Jan/March something changed


----------



## melodystyle2003

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Hequaqua*
> 
> *970 Driver Benchmark Log Update (359.00 Driver)*
> 
> Valley Benchmarks
> 
> Firesrike Benchmarks


Nice one! So the 353.62 is the best of all in terms of raw bench performance. Still using 358.50 here.


----------



## Xeno1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mr-Dark*
> 
> I'm going to RMA my old G1 card tomorrow, but my problem it's not available here anymore they will refund me 490$ ( what i pay in Jan )
> 
> that 980 Gaming for 430$ is good or 980 Ti for 580$ ? Honestly SLI this day not good as Jan/March something changed


Well u might get lucky and that 980 will OC better. But ...


----------



## Xeno1

I dont what is going on here. I cant edit my signature. The problem is I cant find the tabs to edit it.


----------



## hurricane28

hmm it turned out that there was indeed something wrong with my monitor.. i looked at it this morning and tried to calibrate it again and all is working fine all of a sudden, still not perfect tho but at least 50% better than before.


----------



## Xeno1

50% is good. I gotta tell ya. This Free 19 in CRT is golden. I really think its quite ok.


----------



## Hequaqua

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Xeno1*
> 
> Did the jump to Win 10 give you better scores? Or did you go 10 for the DX12 support?


I'm not sure how much improvement in scores there actually were. I really didn't start tracking them till later.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *melodystyle2003*
> 
> Nice one! So the 353.62 is the best of all in terms of raw bench performance. Still using 358.50 here.


Thanks. It appears to me that 353.52 is still the best driver, as far as benchmarking goes. I haven't seen much difference in gaming on any of the drivers though.


----------



## Xeno1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Hequaqua*
> 
> I'm not sure how much improvement in scores there actually were. I really didn't start tracking them till later.
> Thanks. It appears to me that 353.52 is still the best driver, as far as benchmarking goes. I haven't seen much difference in gaming on any of the drivers though.


I am fixated ---- Win 7 Fallout is giving me major issues. 25-45 FPS at the worst.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Hequaqua*
> 
> I'm not sure how much improvement in scores there actually were. I really didn't start tracking them till later.
> Thanks. It appears to me that 353.52 is still the best driver, as far as benchmarking goes. I haven't seen much difference in gaming on any of the drivers though.


ty. But what about Fallout 4? any data?


----------



## Vellinious

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Xeno1*
> 
> I am fixated ---- Win 7 Fallout is giving me major issues. 25-45 FPS at the worst.
> ty. But what about Fallout 4? any data?


I thought the newest driver version was supposed to have fixed some of the issues in Fallout 4?


----------



## Xeno1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Vellinious*
> 
> I thought the newest driver version was supposed to have fixed some of the issues in Fallout 4?


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Vellinious*
> 
> I thought the newest driver version was supposed to have fixed some of the issues in Fallout 4?


i will stop complaining for a few days.


----------



## Vellinious

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Xeno1*
> 
> i will stop complaining for a few days.


lol, complain all you want man. I just thought it was supposed to have fixed it. /shrug

I didn't buy the game yet. I give the devs at least 3 months after release to work out the bugs before I even consider it. It's the way of the gaming world now. "Release Dates" aren't really release dates, they're "open betas".


----------



## Xeno1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Vellinious*
> 
> lol, complain all you want man. I just thought it was supposed to have fixed it. /shrug
> 
> I didn't buy the game yet. I give the devs at least 3 months after release to work out the bugs before I even consider it. It's the way of the gaming world now. "Release Dates" aren't really release dates, they're "open betas".


Yeah, I dont want to ***** about it. I Love Fallout, its close to my heart. But this one is hurting me, I shou;ld be gettitng 60FPS. My SYS is not crap.


----------



## Xeno1

AHHHH


----------



## Vellinious

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Xeno1*
> 
> AHHHH


You can try asking in the My Extreme PC Group on Facebook. There are a LOT of guys there playing Fallout 4.


----------



## kl6mk6

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Xeno1*
> 
> I dont what is going on here. I cant edit my signature. The problem is I cant find the tabs to edit it.


Click on the picture of your avatar, then scroll to the bottom of your profile page. Its right above your rigbuilder.


----------



## Xeno1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Vellinious*
> 
> You can try asking in the My Extreme PC Group on Facebook. There are a LOT of guys there playing Fallout 4.


please gimme that link?


----------



## Xeno1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kl6mk6*
> 
> Click on the picture of your avatar, then scroll to the bottom of your profile page. Its right above your rigbuilder.


No idea, i just can't find it. NVM is only 12 points only Valley anyway


----------



## Vellinious

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Xeno1*
> 
> No idea, i just can't find it. NVM is only 12 points only Valley anyway


Click on your picture/name in the top right corner to bring up your info. Scroll all the way to the bottom of the page. It's clear at the bottom.


----------



## Vellinious

What power limits is everyone running in their bios? I'm running 330 watts peak, anything less than 295 watts gives me PWR perf cap.

I've got a "professional reviewer" telling me that there's no way that a 970 that should run just fine at 187 watts, would need 290 watts or more to avoid the power limit perf cap.


----------



## Benjiw

Hey guys, would one of you guys point me to a decent set of guides for bios modding and overclocking? I need to learn and would love to read up/watch vids on it so I don't destroy my EVGA card.


----------



## Mr-Dark

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Vellinious*
> 
> What power limits is everyone running in their bios? I'm running 330 watts peak, anything less than 295 watts gives me PWR perf cap.
> 
> I've got a "professional reviewer" telling me that there's no way that a 970 that should run just fine at 187 watts, would need 290 watts or more to avoid the power limit perf cap.


Hello

I'm using 300W and no perf cap, there is big difference between max TDP limit and actual power usage you know that, but some people when read " 300W for 970 " say that's to high for 150W rated TDP card the G1 have 260W stock TDP limit by the way..

I see here 60% max at 99 % load per card so 60%*300W = 180W sound reasonable for 1506/3.7ghz


----------



## Vellinious

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mr-Dark*
> 
> Hello
> 
> I'm using 300W and no perf cap, there is big difference between max TDP limit and actual power usage you know that, but some people when read " 300W for 970 " say that's to high for 150W rated TDP card the G1 have 260W stock TDP limit by the way..
> 
> I see here 60% max at 99 % load per card so 60%*300W = 180W sound reasonable for 1506/3.7ghz


No, I understand that. But I wasn't talking about TDP. I was talking about the power limit.
Well...except that I'm using 88% of TDP that's set at 330 watts during my benchmark runs....those at 1630ish on the core and 2150+ on the memory.

That said....I'm going to run the tests again tonight that show the power limits. 280 watts in the bios at 100%, and 330 watts in the bios at like 118% or something , and it'll hit a power limit with the power limit slider at 100%, and won't hit a power limit perf cap with the slider all the way up. And...if I try to set the power limits to anything less than 290 watts, it's PWR perf cap's all around. PERF CAPS FOR ALL MY MEN!!! lol


----------



## DeathAngel74

I wonder why the 3975-kr/3979-kf is different. As long as i raise it to say 233-250W, i dont get the perfcaps anymore and consistently 14000+ in firestrike.


----------



## hurricane28

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Vellinious*
> 
> What power limits is everyone running in their bios? I'm running 330 watts peak, anything less than 295 watts gives me PWR perf cap.
> 
> I've got a "professional reviewer" telling me that there's no way that a 970 that should run just fine at 187 watts, would need 290 watts or more to avoid the power limit perf cap.


I am currently on 400 watts TDP and power limit just to be sure there is no holding back from those lol I don't know when i got rid of my perfcap to be honest, i guess it disappeared when i added more voltage and upped up my TDP and power limit to 350 watts.

Who is that "professional reviewer" ? Pls don't tell me you were looking at Linus Tech tips on YouTube


----------



## Vellinious

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Benjiw*
> 
> Hey guys, would one of you guys point me to a decent set of guides for bios modding and overclocking? I need to learn and would love to read up/watch vids on it so I don't destroy my EVGA card.


Which EVGA card do you have? Model number? Air or water? Current peak temps, core clock, memory clock and voltage?


----------



## Vellinious

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *hurricane28*
> 
> I am currently on 400 watts TDP and power limit just to be sure there is no holding back from those lol I don't know when i got rid of my perfcap to be honest, i guess it disappeared when i added more voltage and upped up my TDP and power limit to 350 watts.
> 
> Who is that "professional reviewer" ? Pls don't tell me you were looking at Linus Tech tips on YouTube


lol, no....I stroll through LTT and Tom's Hardware occasionally to help the "experts" figure out what they're talking about, but that's about it. = P

A guy on overclockers.com....the forum is pretty dead, but I browse through it once in a while because people still go there a little bit on occasion.


----------



## Xeno1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Vellinious*
> 
> What power limits is everyone running in their bios? I'm running 330 watts peak, anything less than 295 watts gives me PWR perf cap.
> 
> I've got a "professional reviewer" telling me that there's no way that a 970 that should run just fine at 187 watts, would need 290 watts or more to avoid the power limit perf cap.


 Im Running 75 watts PCIE slot, 75 Watts on the 6 pin and 150 watts on the 6+2 pin. Thats 300 watts. And in the Bios I can't go over 300 Watts. I dont hit a per Cap PWR, but as well. I am only set to a max volots of 1.275. I always hit a VEL cap. I need more volts but I am spooked to do it.

Model 3975, 1540/8280. 1.275 volts Max gaming is 72C. Room temp is 65 F


----------



## Benjiw

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Vellinious*
> 
> Which EVGA card do you have? Model number? Air or water? Current peak temps, core clock, memory clock and voltage?


This one on air stuck at 1520mhz/8010mhz 1.275v (Mr Dark did my bios for me)

http://www.evga.com/Products/Product.aspx?pn=04G-P4-2978-KR


----------



## hurricane28

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Vellinious*
> 
> lol, no....I stroll through LTT and Tom's Hardware occasionally to help the "experts" figure out what they're talking about, but that's about it. = P
> 
> A guy on overclockers.com....the forum is pretty dead, but I browse through it once in a while because people still go there a little bit on occasion.


lol good









It was just a thing for him to say you know so that's why i mentioned it lol
I don't go to other forums anymore, its not worth my time and most of them are just full of people i don't want to deal with in the first place.

What is LTT btw? You mean TTL?


----------



## Vellinious

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Benjiw*
> 
> This one on air stuck at 1520mhz/8010mhz 1.275v (Mr Dark did my bios for me)
> 
> http://www.evga.com/Products/Product.aspx?pn=04G-P4-2978-KR


On air, you may just be stuck there. If you can't get over 1520 stable with that much voltage, you may just be outta luck. You could try to lower the voltage to 1.268v or 1.262v and see if that helps. Maxwell likes to run REALLY COOL, so....maybe crank the fans up to 100% and see if you can get any more out of it.

At 1.262, depending on your ASIC quality, you should be able to hit at least 1580, unless your ASIC quality is in the gutter...talking low 60% / high 50% type of card. In which case....I'd find a reason to RMA that sucker. Like...real fast, quick and in a hurry. Complain about coil whine or something. With any luck, they'll just send you an FTW+.


----------



## Vellinious

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *hurricane28*
> 
> lol good
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It was just a thing for him to say you know so that's why i mentioned it lol
> I don't go to other forums anymore, its not worth my time and most of them are just full of people i don't want to deal with in the first place.
> 
> What is LTT btw? You mean TTL?


LTT: Linus Tech Tips forums. There are a few decent guys over there, but mostly, it's like Tom's Hardware. WIndow lickers, scrubs, and people that know everything in the world because they watched a youtube video and read a couple reviews. You know the type. We had one visit this thread yesterday. lol


----------



## hurricane28

Oh of course, i was confused with TTL Tiny tom logan lol which is one of the better reviewers btw.
Yeah, i don't go to these forums and especially not to LTT forum.. I just can't stand people like that and i don't want my blood pressure up because of idiots lol


----------



## DeathAngel74

im at 1531.5/8002 at 1.243v on air. Guess Im lucky and should not complain.


----------



## hurricane28

I guess so too, congratulations









What's your highest FS score so far? Did you manage to get better scores yet with different bios?


----------



## Vellinious

So...riddle me this.

IF TDP is entirely different than power limits, then how it is that if I set the TDP to 330 watts and run my card through, I get GPUz telling me that It's running at 88.X% of TDP........and I also know that the power limits I need to have on my card to AVOID a power limit perf cap situation is also, 290ish watts.

AND....if these cards are pulling so much power, how is it that these experts can run their ENTIRE SYSTEM WITH 400 watts from the wall? I'm not an electrical engineer, and trying to understand this..... Speak in the common idiot, please.....


----------



## Benjiw

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Vellinious*
> 
> On air, you may just be stuck there. If you can't get over 1520 stable with that much voltage, you may just be outta luck. You could try to lower the voltage to 1.268v or 1.262v and see if that helps. Maxwell likes to run REALLY COOL, so....maybe crank the fans up to 100% and see if you can get any more out of it.
> 
> At 1.262, depending on your ASIC quality, you should be able to hit at least 1580, unless your ASIC quality is in the gutter...talking low 60% / high 50% type of card. In which case....I'd find a reason to RMA that sucker. Like...real fast, quick and in a hurry. Complain about coil whine or something. With any luck, they'll just send you an FTW+.


I don't know if I feel comfortable RMA'ing a card which performs pretty well just to try and get a better card for overclocking, that sort of thing hurts us all in the long run. My ASIC is 71.5% btw.


----------



## Vellinious

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Benjiw*
> 
> I don't know if I feel comfortable RMA'ing a card which performs pretty well just to try and get a better card for overclocking, that sort of thing hurts us all in the long run. My ASIC is 71.5% btw.


If I had a card that didn't perform to my expectations, I would return it. I didn't buy an FTW for $380 for it to perform like the SC or SSC....I bought it to perform better. And if the manufacturers are going to put fancy names on their stuff, and tell people "extreme", "very good", "good" etc.....they need to be ready to back that up. = ) And EVGA will....and then sell the card you send in after a little refurb on the B Stock page, and someone will pick up for $250 and a smile on their face. lol

With your ASIC quality you should be able to get more than 1520.....I'll look at your bios tonight, and we'll try 1.268v and 1.262v and see if that doesn't help a little bit. I know my 73.3% ASIC card is a little picky when it comes to voltage too.


----------



## Vellinious

Ugh...I give up.

http://www.overclockers.com/forums/showthread.php/764074-Which-970-Should-I-get/page4


----------



## hurricane28

Its not all about ASIC score which is discussed many time in this thread. The thing that counts is how good your silicon is basically. A member on here has a lower ASIC score than me but he has a much higher FS score than i do as an example.

If you paid for a good ASIC quality card, that means the potential is in the pcb, and you get a low ASIC card i would highly suggest people to return their card because you pay for an high ASIC card in the first place.
I have an Gaming G4 card, that means i can expect it to overclock rather well ( and it does actually) but if it doesn't and it turned out that i have a low ASIC Card, i would not hesitate to return it because i payed for the higher ASIC otherwise i would be better off buying the reference card int he first place.

GPU's are basically the same as CPU's with overclocking, it all come down to the silicon lottery, if 2 cards have the same ASIC score it doesn't mean that they clock the same at the same voltage.


----------



## Benjiw

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *hurricane28*
> 
> Its not all about ASIC score which is discussed many time in this thread. The thing that counts is how good your silicon is basically. A member on here has a lower ASIC score than me but he has a much higher FS score than i do as an example.
> 
> If you paid for a good ASIC quality card, that means the potential is in the pcb, and you get a low ASIC card i would highly suggest people to return their card because you pay for an high ASIC card in the first place.
> I have an Gaming G4 card, that means i can expect it to overclock rather well ( and it does actually) but if it doesn't and it turned out that i have a low ASIC Card, i would not hesitate to return it because i payed for the higher ASIC otherwise i would be better off buying the reference card int he first place.
> 
> GPU's are basically the same as CPU's with overclocking, it all come down to the silicon lottery, if 2 cards have the same ASIC score it doesn't mean that they clock the same at the same voltage.


With that said though, a majority of the time a high ASIC leads to a high OC.


----------



## hurricane28

Well, i do have an watt meter between the wall and my PC and when i run FS graphics test only, i saw over 400 watts being pulled from the wall..


----------



## Vellinious

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *hurricane28*
> 
> Its not all about ASIC score which is discussed many time in this thread. The thing that counts is how good your silicon is basically. A member on here has a lower ASIC score than me but he has a much higher FS score than i do as an example.
> 
> If you paid for a good ASIC quality card, that means the potential is in the pcb, and you get a low ASIC card i would highly suggest people to return their card because you pay for an high ASIC card in the first place.
> I have an Gaming G4 card, that means i can expect it to overclock rather well ( and it does actually) but if it doesn't and it turned out that i have a low ASIC Card, i would not hesitate to return it because i payed for the higher ASIC otherwise i would be better off buying the reference card int he first place.
> 
> GPU's are basically the same as CPU's with overclocking, it all come down to the silicon lottery, if 2 cards have the same ASIC score it doesn't mean that they clock the same at the same voltage.


None of the 970s are binned...the only cards that are, are the 980ti KPEs....it's random luck what ASIC quality you get on any other card. And...the ASIC quality is essentially measuring the "silicon lottery", reading the voltage leak from the GPU core. The rest of the card, outside of the core, will also effect the overall overclock of the card and how well / stable it runs because of the VRM, power regulation, memory quality, connections, etc, ad infinitum.


----------



## Vellinious

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *hurricane28*
> 
> Well, i do have an watt meter between the wall and my PC and when i run FS graphics test only, i saw over 400 watts being pulled from the wall..


So, there's no real correlation with what's pulled from the wall, and what the readings the cards are pulling? That's pretty much what I figured.


----------



## hurricane28

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Benjiw*
> 
> With that said though, a majority of the time a high ASIC leads to a high OC.


Yes, in general higher ASIC card clock better because they also have a good silicon. It can happen that when you have high ASIC card it doesn't clock well because of the silicon and in that case i should return it asap.


----------



## Cannonkill

that moment u can pass firemark at 1598 but not 1600. mem was at 3750 and voltage was at 1.312V still only got 11k once but now im stuck around 10930-10960 like come on plz card just do it!!!!!! asic is 77%


----------



## hurricane28

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Vellinious*
> 
> So, there's no real correlation with what's pulled from the wall, and what the readings the cards are pulling? That's pretty much what I figured.


I don't know to be honest because i have to take the CPU in to count as well, and since i am running an very power hungry FX CPU that is overclocked as well, i need to do some serious math in order to know how much is being pulled by the GPU.


----------



## DeathAngel74

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *hurricane28*
> 
> I guess so too, congratulations
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> What's your highest FS score so far? Did you manage to get better scores yet with different bios?


14186, but check the second link in my sig. 71.6 % ASIC btw. Happy the new case is coming tomorrow, can finally install h100i properly.


----------



## Xeno1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DeathAngel74*
> 
> I wonder why the 3975-kr/3979-kf is different. As long as i raise it to say 233-250W, i dont get the perfcaps anymore and consistently 14000+ in firestrike.


Might be the exact same as the 3975. One way to tell is if the SWEET backplate you have will fit on the NON Best Buy card.


----------



## Xeno1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DeathAngel74*
> 
> im at 1531.5/8002 at 1.243v on air. Guess Im lucky and should not complain.


DONT. Comapred to me thats pretty good. You getting several hundred points above me in FS, and I can FS at 1540/8280. I have to run at 1.26 to get that in FS on older drivers. Cant remember which though. Im at the newest driver in hopes that Fallout will be stable. So far the newest driver and very low OC- is getting me like 5 hours Fallout 4 stable. I am happy with that but the FPS are really crap- they be dropping to 30 on and off.


----------



## Xeno1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Vellinious*
> 
> LTT: Linus Tech Tips forums. There are a few decent guys over there, but mostly, it's like Tom's Hardware. WIndow lickers, scrubs, and people that know everything in the world because they watched a youtube video and read a couple reviews. You know the type. We had one visit this thread yesterday. lol


damn I thought i was on the way ...


----------



## Xeno1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Vellinious*
> 
> On air, you may just be stuck there. If you can't get over 1520 stable with that much voltage, you may just be outta luck. You could try to lower the voltage to 1.268v or 1.262v and see if that helps. Maxwell likes to run REALLY COOL, so....maybe crank the fans up to 100% and see if you can get any more out of it.
> 
> At 1.262, depending on your ASIC quality, you should be able to hit at least 1580, unless your ASIC quality is in the gutter...talking low 60% / high 50% type of card. In which case....I'd find a reason to RMA that sucker. Like...real fast, quick and in a hurry. Complain about coil whine or something. With any luck, they'll just send you an FTW+


Im at 65% ASIC, its way to late to RMA, BUT BRO PULL SOME STRINGS FOR ME!! LOL


----------



## blaze2210

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Xeno1*
> 
> Im at 65% ASIC, its way to late to RMA, BUT BRO PULL SOME STRINGS FOR ME!! LOL


For the love of all that is holy, please discover the edit button. That little pencil icon at the bottom of your posts - it exists on both the mobile and desktop versions of OCN....


----------



## Xeno1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Xeno1*
> 
> Im at 65% ASIC, its way to late to RMA, BUT BRO PULL SOME STRINGS FOR ME!! LOL


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Vellinious*
> 
> So...riddle me this.
> 
> IF TDP is entirely different than power limits, then how it is that if I set the TDP to 330 watts and run my card through, I get GPUz telling me that It's running at 88.X% of TDP........and I also know that the power limits I need to have on my card to AVOID a power limit perf cap situation is also, 290ish watts.
> 
> AND....if these cards are pulling so much power, how is it that these experts can run their ENTIRE SYSTEM WITH 400 watts from the wall? I'm not an electrical engineer, and trying to understand this..... Speak in the common idiot, please.....


The Tomshardware review showed that these cards IN THE MICRO SECOND SCALE, When OCed draw well into the 350+ range. I am convinced that this is why we can see throttling when our watts are short. I dont have page on hand, Im about to be in game on LOL. Ill find it though'

http://www.tomshardware.com/reviews/nvidia-geforce-gtx-980-970-maxwell,3941-11.html

BAMMM


----------



## Vellinious

Ok, on Saturday I did the firestrike run at 1633 on the core and 2176 on the memory with the same bios I have in there right now, and I didn't hit a power limit. Now today, I go back through and run a test run, and I'm hitting a power limit at 1605 / 2050?

I don't get it.....and not just a LITTLE bit, like, the whole graphics test 1 screen...lit up green like a Christmas tree. Power limit in the bios set to 320....


----------



## Vellinious

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Xeno1*
> 
> The Tomshardware review showed that these cards IN THE MICRO SECOND SCALE, When OCed draw well into the 350+ range. I am convinced that this is why we can see throttling when our watts are short. I dont have page on hand, Im about to be in game on LOL. Ill find it though'
> 
> http://www.tomshardware.com/reviews/nvidia-geforce-gtx-980-970-maxwell,3941-11.html
> 
> BAMMM


That's pretty interesting....I'll have to read that later, after I get this mess figured out.


----------



## hurricane28

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DeathAngel74*
> 
> 14186, but check the second link in my sig. 71.6 % ASIC btw. Happy the new case is coming tomorrow, can finally install h100i properly.


That's an healthy score. You can do better tho









Nice, what case are you getting? I have the same cooler as you, i am very surprised about its performance to be honest. I have 2 Noctua NF-F12 industrial 3000 rpm fans blowing though the rad at the moment







I get around 5 c lower temps compared to the stock sp120L's.

At full blast they are very loud but not as loud as the stock corsair fans, the corsair fans have a irritating noise to them which the Noctua's have not so the sound is kinda acceptable. I only use it when i an benching tho, otherwise its not needed.


----------



## DeathAngel74

Corsair 300r


----------



## Xeno1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *hurricane28*
> 
> Well, i do have an watt meter between the wall and my PC and when i run FS graphics test only, i saw over 400 watts being pulled from the wall..


http://www.tomshardware.com/reviews/nvidia-geforce-gtx-980-970-maxwell,3941-11.html

Ur **** reads micro seconds?


----------



## Vellinious

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Xeno1*
> 
> http://www.tomshardware.com/reviews/nvidia-geforce-gtx-980-970-maxwell,3941-11.html
> 
> Ur **** reads micro seconds?


My ex-wife read microseconds..."HOW FREAKIN LONG DOES IT TAKE TO PLAY 18 HOLES OF GOLF?!". Ugh...emphasis on "ex". lulz


----------



## Vellinious

Ok...I'm finally tired of messing around trying to keep the power limits as low as possible, and just set them as high as I possibly could. No more power limit, even on several runs at 1625 / 2100....we'll see what it does in a couple more days. /boggle


----------



## Xeno1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *blaze2210*
> 
> For the love of all that is holy, please discover the edit button. That little pencil icon at the bottom of your posts - it exists on both the mobile and desktop versions of OCN....


problem is? Drunk dumb post? Sorry.


----------



## Xeno1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Vellinious*
> 
> That's pretty interesting....I'll have to read that later, after I get this mess figured out.


Quote:


> To illustrate, let's take a look at how Maxwell behaves in the space of just 1 ms. Its power consumption jumps up and down repeatedly within this time frame, hitting a minimum of 100 W and a maximum of 290 W. Even though the average power consumption is only 176 W, the GPU draws almost 300 W when it's necessary. Above that, the GPU slows down.


----------



## DeathAngel74

I gutted my old case and put all the components back in their respective boxes. Can't wait until tomorrow. /sadface


----------



## hurricane28

Okay, riddle me this.

I have set the bios to 1.2875 v with TDP and power limit to 400 watts. I still can't get over 1600 MHz.. I can't get an complete run on 1595 MHz without crashing. I don't get perfcap, Vrel or whatsoever in GPU-Z, does that mean 1595 is the limit of my card?

Kinda strange that other people with lower ASIC score can get more than 1600 MHz to be honest.


----------



## [email protected]

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *hurricane28*
> 
> Welcome, having any plans on overclocking it? What ASIC score is it?


I am not overclocking it. it's already overclocked that's why it's called SSC! It's just fine!


----------



## hurricane28

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *[email protected]*
> 
> I am not overclocking it. it's already overclocked that's why it's called SSC! It's just fine!


Okay!, glad you're happy with your card dude!


----------



## hertz9753

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *[email protected]*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *hurricane28*
> 
> Welcome, having any plans on overclocking it? What ASIC score is it?
> 
> 
> 
> I am not overclocking it. it's already overclocked that's why it's called SSC! It's just fine!
Click to expand...



I have a picture for you.


----------



## EvilWiffles

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *hurricane28*
> 
> Okay, riddle me this.
> 
> I have set the bios to 1.2875 v with TDP and power limit to 400 watts. I still can't get over 1600 MHz.. I can't get an complete run on 1595 MHz without crashing. I don't get perfcap, Vrel or whatsoever in GPU-Z, does that mean 1595 is the limit of my card?
> 
> Kinda strange that other people with lower ASIC score can get more than 1600 MHz to be honest.


You're pretty lucky to get that far. My card cannot go anywhere above 1540MHz no matter the voltage and it's 70% ASIC.
Running it now at 1510MHz @ 1.212v and memory at 2000MHz. Runs pretty chill most times so I cannot complain.


----------



## hurricane28

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *EvilWiffles*
> 
> You're pretty lucky to get that far. My card cannot go anywhere above 1540MHz no matter the voltage and it's 70% ASIC.
> Running it now at 1510MHz @ 1.212v and memory at 2000MHz. Runs pretty chill most times so I cannot complain.


It actually crashed in Firestrike.. my card is 72,1% ASIC so i should get more out of it if i am correct.


----------



## Hequaqua

There is no way this is right................even though I sat here and watched the run.

15734 Graphics:



http://www.3dmark.com/fs/6574885


----------



## hurricane28

Congratulations, it seems that you have a new world record for gtx 970 lol
That score is obviously not right.


----------



## Hequaqua

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *hurricane28*
> 
> Congratulations, it seems that you have a new world record for gtx 970 lol
> That score is obviously not right.


Oh come on...don't hate!!.....lmao

I agree.....I will explain what happened. It is actually nothing that I did, but something in Firestrike.

I started the test. It went through the first test with no issue. On the second Graphics test, it started to artifact really bad. Right after the "beast" came out and gets behind her...my second monitor went grey. A few seconds later, my main monitor went a little crazy. It wasn't black, like a crash, and I could still see the OSD of Afterburner. It wasn't clear though. Just enough "dots" to barely read. The second monitor then came back online....and I could see GPU-Z still reading all the clocks, just as I had them set. 1600/8500. Test ended, and I was like WTH? lol

FYI, I don't think Firestrike recognizes anything but full runs, as far as "records" go.


----------



## Hequaqua

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *EvilWiffles*
> 
> You're pretty lucky to get that far. My card cannot go anywhere above 1540MHz no matter the voltage and it's 70% ASIC.
> Running it now at 1510MHz @ 1.212v and memory at 2000MHz. Runs pretty chill most times so I cannot complain.


Which card do you have?

Here is a screenshot of my card....1550/[email protected]:

I ran two Valley's so it would load up the memory a bit more.


I am so tempted to get another 970. The same model I have is on sale right now for 319+free shipping. 20.00 rebate and a free game!

I.....must.....resist......can't ...afford it........lmao


----------



## DeathAngel74

3975-kr's are on sale too...$315
must..resist....house..payment..due..on...the first of the month....


----------



## Hequaqua

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DeathAngel74*
> 
> 3975-kr's are on sale too...$315
> must..resist....house..payment..due..on...the first of the month....


Pitiful aren't we? lol

EDIT: What makes it worse for me......Newegg just approved me for a store c/c. 1000.00 limit!....lmao


----------



## DeathAngel74

same here, $1200. My wife would freak out.....She off for a week due to being a teacher and it's Thanksgiving break. I wouldn't wake up tomorrow morning...LMAO! j/k


----------



## Hequaqua

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DeathAngel74*
> 
> same here, $1200. My wife would freak out.....She off for a week due to being a teacher and it's Thanksgiving break. I wouldn't wake up tomorrow morning...LMAO! j/k


No interest if paid in 6 months though.....lol

That might keep you alive....lmao


----------



## DeathAngel74

i'd miss the friggin' turkey and pumpkin pie dang it...


----------



## Hequaqua

I forgot that I had a laser infrared thermometer....lol

I got it out....cranked up Valley at 1560/8000. I tried to get it as close to the VRM's as I could.

Temps:


Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


----------



## Hequaqua

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DeathAngel74*
> 
> i'd miss the friggin' turkey and pumpkin pie dang it...


No doubt....


----------



## Vellinious

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Hequaqua*
> 
> Oh come on...don't hate!!.....lmao
> 
> I agree.....I will explain what happened. It is actually nothing that I did, but something in Firestrike.
> 
> I started the test. It went through the first test with no issue. On the second Graphics test, it started to artifact really bad. Right after the "beast" came out and gets behind her...my second monitor went grey. A few seconds later, my main monitor went a little crazy. It wasn't black, like a crash, and I could still see the OSD of Afterburner. It wasn't clear though. Just enough "dots" to barely read. The second monitor then came back online....and I could see GPU-Z still reading all the clocks, just as I had them set. 1600/8500. Test ended, and I was like WTH? lol
> 
> FYI, I don't think Firestrike recognizes anything but full runs, as far as "records" go.


Interesting.....I'm wondering if that's how Team China Frog ended up with 78 fps on graphics test 1......


----------



## Vellinious

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Hequaqua*
> 
> Pitiful aren't we? lol
> 
> EDIT: What makes it worse for me......Newegg just approved me for a store c/c. 1000.00 limit!....lmao


lol, nah....

I've been eye balling the 970 FTW and the 1000P2 PSU on the EVGA B Stock page.....could buy them both for $350....


----------



## DeathAngel74

Local post office is pissing me off. If the Amazon truck isnt there by 801am, i have to wait until tomorrow... wth is the point of paying for expedited shipping? Grrrr!


----------



## Hequaqua

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Vellinious*
> 
> Interesting.....I'm wondering if that's how Team China Frog ended up with 78 fps on graphics test 1......


It could be....but I doubt it. Is that his only run with that kind of score or do you know? Just wondering if he's been able to repeat those results.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Vellinious*
> 
> lol, nah....
> 
> I've been eye balling the 970 FTW and the 1000P2 PSU on the EVGA B Stock page.....could buy them both for $350....


Well I have the card in my cart on Newegg, just scared of the 'ol lady if I push Complete Order!!! lmao

I've never ran SLI, is it really worth the hassle?


----------



## Hequaqua

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DeathAngel74*
> 
> Local post office is pissing me off. If the Amazon truck isnt there by 801am, i have to wait until tomorrow... wth is the point of paying for expedited shipping? Grrrr!


Can't you go to the PO and pick it up if it's not with the mailman?


----------



## Hequaqua

Any of you guys ran the Heavensward Benchmark?


----------



## DeathAngel74

If the amazon truck arrive at the post office before 8am, yes. If 801am, no. Stupid...


----------



## Hequaqua

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DeathAngel74*
> 
> If the amazon truck arrive at the post office before 8am, yes. If 801am, no. Stupid...


Yea, that makes sense....lmao


----------



## DeathAngel74

Yeah, its lame


----------



## Vellinious

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Hequaqua*
> 
> It could be....but I doubt it. Is that his only run with that kind of score or do you know? Just wondering if he's been able to repeat those results.
> Well I have the card in my cart on Newegg, just scared of the 'ol lady if I push Complete Order!!! lmao
> 
> I've never ran SLI, is it really worth the hassle?


That's the only score I see of his that is even close to that. The only other guy that hit above 15k graphics score, hit like 20k, because he got over 1000fps on graphics test 1. lol

The only time I don't like SLI, is when the game I'm trying to play doesn't support SLI....but, most of the newer titles do, at least in some aspect. Until they're optimized really well, you'll only see a 20% or so improvement in frame rates, but there are games out there that are optimized well enough that you'll see a 50% increase...depending on CPU....bottlenecks.

For instance....at 4 x AA, my 5820k at 4.7ghz bottlenecks a tiny bit on 2 x 970 runs in Valley. On 0 X AA, it bottlenecks a LOT.


----------



## hurricane28

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Hequaqua*
> 
> Oh come on...don't hate!!.....lmao
> 
> I agree.....I will explain what happened. It is actually nothing that I did, but something in Firestrike.
> 
> I started the test. It went through the first test with no issue. On the second Graphics test, it started to artifact really bad. Right after the "beast" came out and gets behind her...my second monitor went grey. A few seconds later, my main monitor went a little crazy. It wasn't black, like a crash, and I could still see the OSD of Afterburner. It wasn't clear though. Just enough "dots" to barely read. The second monitor then came back online....and I could see GPU-Z still reading all the clocks, just as I had them set. 1600/8500. Test ended, and I was like WTH? lol
> 
> FYI, I don't think Firestrike recognizes anything but full runs, as far as "records" go.


lol there is no hate only the lover for overclocking









I know exactly what happened, happened to me several times too. It appears that if the card is at the edge of crashing and you see a lot of artifacts firestrike cannot do a proper reading and so ridiculous scores appear.


----------



## Hequaqua

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Vellinious*
> 
> That's the only score I see of his that is even close to that. The only other guy that hit above 15k graphics score, hit like 20k, because he got over 1000fps on graphics test 1. lol
> 
> The only time I don't like SLI, is when the game I'm trying to play doesn't support SLI....but, most of the newer titles do, at least in some aspect. Until they're optimized really well, you'll only see a 20% or so improvement in frame rates, but there are games out there that are optimized well enough that you'll see a 50% increase...depending on CPU....bottlenecks.
> 
> For instance....at 4 x AA, my 5820k at 4.7ghz bottlenecks a tiny bit on 2 x 970 runs in Valley. On 0 X AA, it bottlenecks a LOT.


Cool.....I'm at 1080p, so I think I'm just going to chill with what I have now......









Question......You said that you are on a different board now and waiting on your other to come back from RMA. Are you going to keep the board you are using now, or are you going to try and sell it?

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *hurricane28*
> 
> lol there is no hate only the lover for overclocking
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I know exactly what happened, happened to me several times too. It appears that if the card is at the edge of crashing and you see a lot of artifacts firestrike cannot do a proper reading and so ridiculous scores appear.


I usually don't get crazy scores when I see artifacts. To be honest, I haven't really seen that much of it at all. It usually just crashes!!! lmao


----------



## hurricane28

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Vellinious*
> 
> That's the only score I see of his that is even close to that. The only other guy that hit above 15k graphics score, hit like 20k, because he got over 1000fps on graphics test 1. lol
> 
> The only time I don't like SLI, is when the game I'm trying to play doesn't support SLI....but, most of the newer titles do, at least in some aspect. Until they're optimized really well, you'll only see a 20% or so improvement in frame rates, but there are games out there that are optimized well enough that you'll see a 50% increase...depending on CPU....bottlenecks.
> 
> For instance....at 4 x AA, my 5820k at 4.7ghz bottlenecks a tiny bit on 2 x 970 runs in Valley. On 0 X AA, it bottlenecks a LOT.


Seriously dude, an Intel 5820 K will never be the bottleneck of 970 SLI, there must be something else going on.

A dude on here did some testing about bottlenecking and his FX 8350 at 5 GHz didn't even bottleneck 780 Ti SLI.


----------



## Vellinious

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *hurricane28*
> 
> Seriously dude, an Intel 5820 K will never be the bottleneck of 970 SLI, there must be something else going on.
> 
> A dude on here did some testing about bottlenecking and his FX 8350 at 5 GHz didn't even bottleneck 780 Ti SLI.


Run Valley with 4 x AA, then run Valley with 0 x AA...watch your GPU usage in GPUz and watch your CPU usage in HW Monitor or whatever. It caps the CPU core out, and every time it hits 99% on the CPU core, the GPU usage drops. It's all in the AA settings.

I tested it thoroughly....with 0 AA, I get nearly the same score on a single card, as I do on 2....pretty telling.


----------



## DeathAngel74

Update. Post office lady (at least i think it was)said i can pick up stuff at 9am local time. Phew... at least i dont have to wait for mailman


----------



## Vellinious

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DeathAngel74*
> 
> Update. Post office lady (at least i think it was)said i can pick up stuff at 9am local time. Phew... at least i dont have to wait for mailman


SWEET!!


----------



## hurricane28

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Vellinious*
> 
> Run Valley with 4 x AA, then run Valley with 0 x AA...watch your GPU usage in GPUz and watch your CPU usage in HW Monitor or whatever. It caps the CPU core out, and every time it hits 99% on the CPU core, the GPU usage drops. It's all in the AA settings.
> 
> I tested it thoroughly....with 0 AA, I get nearly the same score on a single card, as I do on 2....pretty telling.


Strange, i don't have this problem to be honest. There must be a bottleneck somewhere else in your system man, it simply isn't logical that your i7 is bottlenecking 970 SLI..
That means that you cannot run a titan x because your CPU would bottleneck it? Come on man, use your common sense.


----------



## DeathAngel74

Everything is in boxes, lol. H100i is new as well. It's going to be like build a brand new pc.... I feel like a kid on Christmas morning. I'll be outside the post office at 8:59AM lol, "OPEN, OPEN, OPEN". Only people old enough to remember Mervyn's will get that reference.


----------



## hurricane28

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DeathAngel74*
> 
> Everything is in boxes, lol. H100i is new as well. It's going to be like build a brand new pc.... I feel like a kid on Christmas morning. I'll be outside the post office at 8:59AM lol, "OPEN, OPEN, OPEN". Only people old enough to remember Mervyn's will get that reference.


I know that feeling man, when i ordered my Sabertooth and my Corsair obsidian 650 D i couldn't wait and i couldn't sleep either lol
Its just so exciting when you get something new.

Never heard from Mervin's lol

Why a new H100i? was yours broken or something? You must know that we expect some pictures tomorrow right?


----------



## Hequaqua

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *hurricane28*
> 
> I know that feeling man, when i ordered my Sabertooth and my Corsair obsidian 650 D i couldn't wait and i couldn't sleep either lol
> Its just so exciting when you get something new.
> 
> Never heard from Mervin's lol
> 
> Why a new H100i? was yours broken or something? You must know that we expect some pictures tomorrow right?


Tomorrow......better be up and running by 7pm(Pacific).....lmao


----------



## hurricane28

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Hequaqua*
> 
> Tomorrow......better be up and running by 7pm(Pacific).....lmao


Exactly, or else....


----------



## hurricane28

I just did a quick run of valley with 8x AA and than 0 AA but my CPU is barely touched.. i see 26% total CPU usage.

There must be something else going on with your system @Vellinious


----------



## Vellinious

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *hurricane28*
> 
> Strange, i don't have this problem to be honest. There must be a bottleneck somewhere else in your system man, it simply isn't logical that your i7 is bottlenecking 970 SLI..
> That means that you cannot run a titan x because your CPU would bottleneck it? Come on man, use your common sense.


It's how it's working in Valley. 0 x AA with sli gets about the same score as a single card. The CPU usage is way off. I have the screenshots at home.


----------



## Vellinious

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *hurricane28*
> 
> I just did a quick run of valley with 8x AA and than 0 AA but my CPU is barely touched.. i see 26% total CPU usage.
> 
> There must be something else going on with your system @Vellinious


It's not only mine....are you running SLI? Check the TPU forums, the Valley thread.

And...judging by the scores I get in Extreme HD, I'd say there's nothing wrong with my machine. lol


----------



## hurricane28

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Vellinious*
> 
> It's how it's working in Valley. 0 x AA with sli gets about the same score as a single card. The CPU usage is way off. I have the screenshots at home.


Okay but seriously, your CPU is not and never will be bottlenecking 970 SLI.
The term bottlenecking is mainly used on forums like, Linus Tech tips and Toms Hardware, and i am pretty sure you don't want to sound like these guys. As a matter a fact, you know better than that.

I am sorry dude, you are obviously doing something wrong. I know people that run SLI and definitely see higher scores with SLI than single card.

You have amazing hardware man so there is no reason why your CPU is bottlenecking your 970's in SLI even when heavily overclocked.


----------



## Vellinious

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *hurricane28*
> 
> Okay but seriously, your CPU is not and never will be bottlenecking 970 SLI.
> The term bottlenecking is mainly used on forums like, Linus Tech tips and Toms Hardware, and i am pretty sure you don't want to sound like these guys. As a matter a fact, you know better than that.
> 
> I am sorry dude, you are obviously doing something wrong. I know people that run SLI and definitely see higher scores with SLI than single card.
> 
> You have amazing hardware man so there is no reason why your CPU is bottlenecking your 970's in SLI even when heavily overclocked.


It makes it better when it's heavily overclocked, but at stock clocks, the SLI score is the same as the single card score because of the AA settings. I don't see the same issue with other things, but in Valley.....it's a very real issue. With the strict condition that you're running in 4 x AA or 0 x AA.

How would I be doing something wrong? lol....F9 to start benchmark. It's not rocket science. It's also not hard to look in the TPU forms and see exactly what I'm talking about. The higher the frames get, the worse it gets. People with 2 x 980tis pulling 5500 with 4 x AA....that's horrid. It's the way Valley is setup. Not sure what it is, but...in Valley, with low AA settings it causes bottlenecks.

You'll notice here that most of the really HIGH scores...like high enough to make you think it actually worked right, had CPU clocks that were very high. The last 3 or 4 pages discuss the issues that I'm talking about here.

Post #983....this post made me start looking into it. It is, indeed, a CPU bottleneck point.

http://www.techpowerup.com/forums/threads/unigine-valley-benchmark-scores.183712/


----------



## DeathAngel74

Meh....lol


----------



## Vellinious

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DeathAngel74*
> 
> Meh....lol


Could make a new top plate for it....paint it a drab gold color to match the motherboard, and cut the holes in it to match up perfect with the rad. 18 or 20 gauge aluminum sheet would work right nice, and would be easy to cut and work with. Could easily do that with a dremel.


----------



## hurricane28

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Vellinious*
> 
> It makes it better when it's heavily overclocked, but at stock clocks, the SLI score is the same as the single card score because of the AA settings. I don't see the same issue with other things, but in Valley.....it's a very real issue. With the strict condition that you're running in 4 x AA or 0 x AA.
> 
> How would I be doing something wrong? lol....F9 to start benchmark. It's not rocket science. It's also not hard to look in the TPU forms and see exactly what I'm talking about. The higher the frames get, the worse it gets. People with 2 x 980tis pulling 5500 with 4 x AA....that's horrid. It's the way Valley is setup. Not sure what it is, but...in Valley, with low AA settings it causes bottlenecks.
> 
> You'll notice here that most of the really HIGH scores...like high enough to make you think it actually worked right, had CPU clocks that were very high. The last 3 or 4 pages discuss the issues that I'm talking about here.
> 
> Post #983....this post made me start looking into it. It is, indeed, a CPU bottleneck point.
> 
> http://www.techpowerup.com/forums/threads/unigine-valley-benchmark-scores.183712/


I see what you mean now. What a stupid benchmark lol

Now you know how we AMD boys feel when we do a physics test at 3Dmark lol it doesn't know how to utilize the cores so that explains our lower physics score. In every day usage you never see any difference and at rendering these 8350's are beasts.

Long story short, stop running this stupid benchmark lol i didn't like it in the first place








Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Vellinious*
> 
> It makes it better when it's heavily overclocked, but at stock clocks, the SLI score is the same as the single card score because of the AA settings. I don't see the same issue with other things, but in Valley.....it's a very real issue. With the strict condition that you're running in 4 x AA or 0 x AA.
> 
> How would I be doing something wrong? lol....F9 to start benchmark. It's not rocket science. It's also not hard to look in the TPU forms and see exactly what I'm talking about. The higher the frames get, the worse it gets. People with 2 x 980tis pulling 5500 with 4 x AA....that's horrid. It's the way Valley is setup. Not sure what it is, but...in Valley, with low AA settings it causes bottlenecks.
> 
> You'll notice here that most of the really HIGH scores...like high enough to make you think it actually worked right, had CPU clocks that were very high. The last 3 or 4 pages discuss the issues that I'm talking about here.
> 
> Post #983....this post made me start looking into it. It is, indeed, a CPU bottleneck point.
> 
> http://www.techpowerup.com/forums/threads/unigine-valley-benchmark-scores.183712/


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DeathAngel74*
> 
> Meh....lol


hmm looks like the motherboard is causing some compatibility issues with your cooler and the case..

If i remember it correctly, i had the same case, that's the Corsair Carbide 300 R correct? Its not exactly the same cooler as mine, you have the H100i GTX and i have the mother of that lol
Is this your new cooler and is it the same as you had before or did you get the GTX instead of the h100i?


----------



## Vellinious

Be easy enough to mod it so that the radiator was mounted higher. I love case modding though....it's more fun to me than gaming. I have an ongoing project with 2 Fractal Design XL R2s modded side by side together with a custom motherboard tray that's mounted diagonally across the case. Love doing that stuff.

This is a few steps back in the process, as I've stripped the case of all it's paint, sanded it, and replaced the front and back panels with thin gauge sheet metal, that will eventually have the holes cut for the i/o shield in the back and the radiator mounts in the front. = ) Fun stuff.


----------



## EvilWiffles

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Hequaqua*
> 
> Which card do you have?
> 
> Here is a screenshot of my card....1550/[email protected]:
> 
> I ran two Valley's so it would load up the memory a bit more.
> 
> 
> I am so tempted to get another 970. The same model I have is on sale right now for 319+free shipping. 20.00 rebate and a free game!
> 
> I.....must.....resist......can't ...afford it........lmao


I have the Gigabyte G1 GTX 970.


----------



## DeathAngel74

Almost done, then cable management time on the back side of the case....

Its fine now, case came dented.... had to hammer the crap out of it.


----------



## hurricane28

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DeathAngel74*
> 
> Almost done, then cable management time on the back side of the case....
> 
> Its fine now, case came dented.... had to hammer the crap out of it.


If my case was dented i would take it back. Had the same with my Corsair Obsidian 650 D, side panel was warped, called Corsair and within a week i had a new panel.
Same as for the cooler, fans made an terrible rattling noise, called Corsair and again within a week i got new ones that worked fine. Seems there is something off with Corsair quality control.


----------



## DeathAngel74

Its alive!!!!!


----------



## Vellinious

Very nice


----------



## hurricane28

Very nice indeed, love the colors of those fans!


----------



## Hequaqua

Just did a little tweaking to my bios......able to get to 1600 with 1.268v!!


----------



## Vellinious

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Hequaqua*
> 
> Just did a little tweaking to my bios......able to get to 1600 with 1.268v!!


I need to do some single card tuning in the bios on my 73.3% ASIC card. Running the same clocks and voltages as the 80.8% card isn't working very well. I need to play around with the voltages on it.

Question....and this is going to sound really stupid. The 73.3% ASIC card is the 2nd card in my SLI setup. It's in the 3rd PCIe slot. If I disable the primary card (1st slot), and plug the monitor into the 2nd card, will it then act as the GPU for the system so I can do individual testing on it?


----------



## Hequaqua

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Vellinious*
> 
> I need to do some single card tuning in the bios on my 73.3% ASIC card. Running the same clocks and voltages as the 80.8% card isn't working very well. I need to play around with the voltages on it.
> 
> Question....and this is going to sound really stupid. The 73.3% ASIC card is the 2nd card in my SLI setup. It's in the 3rd PCIe slot. If I disable the primary card (1st slot), and plug the monitor into the 2nd card, will it then act as the GPU for the system so I can do individual testing on it?


I would think so. Since the system shouldn't see the first card. It should think that the second card is the main GPU.


----------



## Benjiw

Did someone say PC case modding?


Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


----------



## DeathAngel74

Nope


----------



## Vellinious

lol, I love case modding


----------



## Hequaqua

Well....I just ran the purchase of another GTX970 by the ol lady.

I told her it was on sale, and a 20.00 rebate. I also get a free game.

She said, "It doesn't matter, you will get it if you want it anyway.".......lmao

Which SLI bridge should I get with it? I think there are two that are MSI.

http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16814999039&cm_re=MSI_SLI_bridge-_-14-999-039-_-Product

http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16814999040&cm_re=MSI_SLI_bridge-_-14-999-040-_-Product


----------



## DeathAngel74

HAHAHAA! I got the same.... "Just get it, it doesn't matter what I say anyway!?" I'd get the red one.


----------



## Hequaqua

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DeathAngel74*
> 
> HAHAHAA! I got the same.... "Just get it, it doesn't matter what I say anyway!?" I'd get the red one.


We've have trained them well Grasshopper.


----------



## Vellinious

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Hequaqua*
> 
> I would think so. Since the system shouldn't see the first card. It should think that the second card is the main GPU.


Yeaaahhhh, not so much. It REALLY didn't like me trying to do that. I figured it would work, but. Haha, no.... = (

And I'm not tearing my loop down just to switch them up, so....it'll have to do.


----------



## Hequaqua

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Vellinious*
> 
> Yeaaahhhh, not so much. It REALLY didn't like me trying to do that. I figured it would work, but. Haha, no.... = (
> 
> And I'm not tearing my loop down just to switch them up, so....it'll have to do.


I can understand that....should be a way to do it though. You would think.


----------



## Vellinious

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Hequaqua*
> 
> I can understand that....should be a way to do it though. You would think.


Logically speaking, yes...you would think. We all know how well that usually plays out though....

I'm sure it has to do with the fact that there's a specific slot the primary GPU has to be in when run as a single. Usually only the top slot is set up for that...blah, blah, blah


----------



## Hequaqua

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Vellinious*
> 
> Logically speaking, yes...you would think. We all know how well that usually plays out though....
> 
> I'm sure it has to do with the fact that there's a specific slot the primary GPU has to be in when run as a single. Usually only the top slot is set up for that...blah, blah, blah


Could be.....lol

I guess if I buy another 970 I'll have to place another order for some cables. I ordered me some custom cables for my GPU a few days ago. lol

EDIT: I'm still on the fence about buying.


----------



## DeathAngel74

Arkham Knight got an update today... Game fixes and DLC from Season Pass. Fallout 4 Beta patch...
http://www.guru3d.com/news-story/fallout-4-beta-patch-1.html


----------



## lightsout

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DeathAngel74*
> 
> Everything is in boxes, lol. H100i is new as well. It's going to be like build a brand new pc.... I feel like a kid on Christmas morning. I'll be outside the post office at 8:59AM lol, "OPEN, OPEN, OPEN". Only people old enough to remember Mervyn's will get that reference.


Mervyn's lol.


----------



## Hequaqua

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DeathAngel74*
> 
> Arkham Knight got an update today... Game fixes and DLC from Season Pass. Fallout 4 Beta patch...
> http://www.guru3d.com/news-story/fallout-4-beta-patch-1.html


Looks good.









She ready for some benchmarking and overclocking?


----------



## DeathAngel74

yeah, but i dont know if i am, lol


----------



## Hequaqua

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DeathAngel74*
> 
> yeah, but i dont know if i am, lol


Me either. lol

Need to get my arse to bed...


----------



## SkyFred

Hey guys, talking about SLI, I was wondering : if I want to add a second MSI GTX 970 Gaming in the future, the PCB version will be different. Does it matter if my first card is the first PCB version and the second one is the latest version ?


----------



## Vellinious

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SkyFred*
> 
> Hey guys, talking about SLI, I was wondering : if I want to add a second MSI GTX 970 Gaming in the future, the PCB version will be different. Does it matter if my first card is the first PCB version and the second one is the latest version ?


You'd have to check with the manufacturer to make sure they're compatible. I know that the EVGA revision 2 cards aren't SLI compatible with the rev 1 cards, so....you'd probably better check.


----------



## Hequaqua

I got bored....found this benchmark. I thought I would pass on some results, information, and opinions.

*Heavensward Benchmark Final Fantasy XIV*


Download: http://na.finalfantasyxiv.com/benchmark/download/index.html It's about 2gb.

Setting Up:


Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!



The setup is a zip file. Just unzip it in whatever Folder/Directory you choose. The exe file is in the main folder.



There are several more in the launch folder, but they seem to change some settings. I didn't look at the changes to determine what was changed. I just used this exe.



Once you start the test you will get a run dialogue box pop up:


Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!




Make sure you choose DirectX 11.

First go to settings. The only changes I made here are shown in these captures:




After those changes are made just hit the start button.



You will see in the first scene a few things that aren't correct:


Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!





You can see that it shows me having 8 CPU's. I think they are counting threads actually. Also the Vram is listed wrong. You can see that it shows the CPU clock. That is correct.



It will even show your OC and driver version:


Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!







Now just let it run. The whole benchmark takes about 8 minutes. It is a bit long. At the very end of the test you will get a score screen that looks like this:


Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!





That will stay on your screen for a few seconds, it will then close and take you to the run dialogue box. I believe it shows your score there as well.



You can hit the Save button and it will generate a report. The report is saved in the install folder. It is just a plain text file:


Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!







You're done! Congrats!

Issues:

This software to me seemed very buggy. It is very slow to load. So slow at times that you think it isn't going to start. Be patient. I also had an issue of hitting the Start button and it would act like it was starting, but it would go back to the Run Dialogue box. I researched this on the forums. I found where a lot of people were having the same issue. As far as I could tell, it hasn't been addressed.

Another issue was when the test was trying to start. There is a load screen where you see some coins dropping. If the coins aren't dropping then the test is not going to start. I had to use Task Manager to actually close it down. I'm not sure why it did this. It happened with numerous settings. I don't think it really had anything to do with the clock settings of the card. It happened with all sorts of clocks, not just one set. Weird.

I didn't have a single driver error pop up. A bit odd considering some of the issues I saw.

Final Thoughts:

This is a beautiful benchmark. With that said I don't think I would depend on it to test for stability. It does load up the memory controller throughout though. It seemed to use a bit more Vram than say Valley or Firestrike. It does show some impressive frame speeds though.

This is a benchmark for fun in my opinion.

1560/[email protected]





Here are the results with all the drivers(44 runs):

Heavensward Benchmark Results


----------



## Vellinious

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Hequaqua*
> 
> I got bored....found this benchmark. I thought I would pass on some results, information, and opinions.
> 
> *Heavensward Benchmark Final Fantasy XIV*
> 
> 
> Download: http://na.finalfantasyxiv.com/benchmark/download/index.html It's about 2gb.
> 
> Setting Up:
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> The setup is a zip file. Just unzip it in whatever Folder/Directory you choose. The exe file is in the main folder.
> 
> 
> 
> There are several more in the launch folder, but they seem to change some settings. I didn't look at the changes to determine what was changed. I just used this exe.
> 
> 
> 
> Once you start the test you will get a run dialogue box pop up:
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Make sure you choose DirectX 11.
> 
> First go to settings. The only changes I made here are shown in these captures:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> After those changes are made just hit the start button.
> 
> 
> 
> You will see in the first scene a few things that aren't correct:
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You can see that it shows me having 8 CPU's. I think they are counting threads actually. Also the Vram is listed wrong. You can see that it shows the CPU clock. That is correct.
> 
> 
> 
> It will even show your OC and driver version:
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Now just let it run. The whole benchmark takes about 8 minutes. It is a bit long. At the very end of the test you will get a score screen that looks like this:
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> That will stay on your screen for a few seconds, it will then close and take you to the run dialogue box. I believe it shows your score there as well.
> 
> 
> 
> You can hit the Save button and it will generate a report. The report is saved in the install folder. It is just a plain text file:
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You're done! Congrats!
> 
> Issues:
> 
> This software to me seemed very buggy. It is very slow to load. So slow at times that you think it isn't going to start. Be patient. I also had an issue of hitting the Start button and it would act like it was starting, but it would go back to the Run Dialogue box. I researched this on the forums. I found where a lot of people were having the same issue. As far as I could tell, it hasn't been addressed.
> 
> Another issue was when the test was trying to start. There is a load screen where you see some coins dropping. If the coins aren't dropping then the test is not going to start. I had to use Task Manager to actually close it down. I'm not sure why it did this. It happened with numerous settings. I don't think it really had anything to do with the clock settings of the card. It happened with all sorts of clocks, not just one set. Weird.
> 
> I didn't have a single driver error pop up. A bit odd considering some of the issues I saw.
> 
> Final Thoughts:
> 
> This is a beautiful benchmark. With that said I don't think I would depend on it to test for stability. It does load up the memory controller throughout though. It seemed to use a bit more Vram than say Valley or Firestrike. It does show some impressive frame speeds though.
> 
> This is a benchmark for fun in my opinion.
> 
> 1560/[email protected]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Here are the results with all the drivers(44 runs):
> 
> Heavensward Benchmark Results


Interesting....might have to play with that this weekend.


----------



## Hequaqua

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Vellinious*
> 
> Interesting....might have to play with that this weekend.


It would be interesting to see if you run into some of the same issues I did.

I just got tired of seeing Firestrike and Valley.....lmao


----------



## DeathAngel74

I have a question...I have 2 240gb ssd and 1 tb hdd. I went back to win7, problem is it wants a 32gb pagefile on the OS drive. I want to shrink it but dont know how small? 4gb, 8gb, 16gb? Help, lol. SOS, mayday breaker breaker


----------



## DeathAngel74

I set it to 4095-4095 until i get some feedback.


----------



## Mr-Dark

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DeathAngel74*
> 
> I have a question...I have 2 240gb ssd and 1 tb hdd. I went back to win7, problem is it wants a 32gb pagefile on the OS drive. I want to shrink it but dont know how small? 4gb, 8gb, 16gb? Help, lol. SOS, mayday breaker breaker


If you have 2 SSD set the Paging file to second SSD for best performance







, no need for 32GB paging file 16GB is enough


----------



## Vellinious

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Hequaqua*
> 
> It would be interesting to see if you run into some of the same issues I did.
> 
> I just got tired of seeing Firestrike and Valley.....lmao


Haha, me too...I started digging out some of the old stuff and running it, just for grins. Passmark, Cinebench R15, geekbench and some of the older 3D Mark tests.


----------



## hurricane28

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Hequaqua*
> 
> I got bored....found this benchmark. I thought I would pass on some results, information, and opinions.
> 
> *Heavensward Benchmark Final Fantasy XIV*
> 
> 
> Download: http://na.finalfantasyxiv.com/benchmark/download/index.html It's about 2gb.
> 
> Setting Up:
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> The setup is a zip file. Just unzip it in whatever Folder/Directory you choose. The exe file is in the main folder.
> 
> 
> 
> There are several more in the launch folder, but they seem to change some settings. I didn't look at the changes to determine what was changed. I just used this exe.
> 
> 
> 
> Once you start the test you will get a run dialogue box pop up:
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Make sure you choose DirectX 11.
> 
> First go to settings. The only changes I made here are shown in these captures:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> After those changes are made just hit the start button.
> 
> 
> 
> You will see in the first scene a few things that aren't correct:
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You can see that it shows me having 8 CPU's. I think they are counting threads actually. Also the Vram is listed wrong. You can see that it shows the CPU clock. That is correct.
> 
> 
> 
> It will even show your OC and driver version:
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Now just let it run. The whole benchmark takes about 8 minutes. It is a bit long. At the very end of the test you will get a score screen that looks like this:
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> That will stay on your screen for a few seconds, it will then close and take you to the run dialogue box. I believe it shows your score there as well.
> 
> 
> 
> You can hit the Save button and it will generate a report. The report is saved in the install folder. It is just a plain text file:
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You're done! Congrats!
> 
> Issues:
> 
> This software to me seemed very buggy. It is very slow to load. So slow at times that you think it isn't going to start. Be patient. I also had an issue of hitting the Start button and it would act like it was starting, but it would go back to the Run Dialogue box. I researched this on the forums. I found where a lot of people were having the same issue. As far as I could tell, it hasn't been addressed.
> 
> Another issue was when the test was trying to start. There is a load screen where you see some coins dropping. If the coins aren't dropping then the test is not going to start. I had to use Task Manager to actually close it down. I'm not sure why it did this. It happened with numerous settings. I don't think it really had anything to do with the clock settings of the card. It happened with all sorts of clocks, not just one set. Weird.
> 
> I didn't have a single driver error pop up. A bit odd considering some of the issues I saw.
> 
> Final Thoughts:
> 
> This is a beautiful benchmark. With that said I don't think I would depend on it to test for stability. It does load up the memory controller throughout though. It seemed to use a bit more Vram than say Valley or Firestrike. It does show some impressive frame speeds though.
> 
> This is a benchmark for fun in my opinion.
> 
> 1560/[email protected]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Here are the results with all the drivers(44 runs):
> 
> Heavensward Benchmark Results


Oh boy, when you get bored... lmao

Looks interesting tho, maybe i have to look in to this








Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Hequaqua*
> 
> I got bored....found this benchmark. I thought I would pass on some results, information, and opinions.
> 
> *Heavensward Benchmark Final Fantasy XIV*
> 
> 
> Download: http://na.finalfantasyxiv.com/benchmark/download/index.html It's about 2gb.
> 
> Setting Up:
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> The setup is a zip file. Just unzip it in whatever Folder/Directory you choose. The exe file is in the main folder.
> 
> 
> 
> There are several more in the launch folder, but they seem to change some settings. I didn't look at the changes to determine what was changed. I just used this exe.
> 
> 
> 
> Once you start the test you will get a run dialogue box pop up:
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Make sure you choose DirectX 11.
> 
> First go to settings. The only changes I made here are shown in these captures:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> After those changes are made just hit the start button.
> 
> 
> 
> You will see in the first scene a few things that aren't correct:
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You can see that it shows me having 8 CPU's. I think they are counting threads actually. Also the Vram is listed wrong. You can see that it shows the CPU clock. That is correct.
> 
> 
> 
> It will even show your OC and driver version:
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Now just let it run. The whole benchmark takes about 8 minutes. It is a bit long. At the very end of the test you will get a score screen that looks like this:
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> That will stay on your screen for a few seconds, it will then close and take you to the run dialogue box. I believe it shows your score there as well.
> 
> 
> 
> You can hit the Save button and it will generate a report. The report is saved in the install folder. It is just a plain text file:
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You're done! Congrats!
> 
> Issues:
> 
> This software to me seemed very buggy. It is very slow to load. So slow at times that you think it isn't going to start. Be patient. I also had an issue of hitting the Start button and it would act like it was starting, but it would go back to the Run Dialogue box. I researched this on the forums. I found where a lot of people were having the same issue. As far as I could tell, it hasn't been addressed.
> 
> Another issue was when the test was trying to start. There is a load screen where you see some coins dropping. If the coins aren't dropping then the test is not going to start. I had to use Task Manager to actually close it down. I'm not sure why it did this. It happened with numerous settings. I don't think it really had anything to do with the clock settings of the card. It happened with all sorts of clocks, not just one set. Weird.
> 
> I didn't have a single driver error pop up. A bit odd considering some of the issues I saw.
> 
> Final Thoughts:
> 
> This is a beautiful benchmark. With that said I don't think I would depend on it to test for stability. It does load up the memory controller throughout though. It seemed to use a bit more Vram than say Valley or Firestrike. It does show some impressive frame speeds though.
> 
> This is a benchmark for fun in my opinion.
> 
> 1560/[email protected]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Here are the results with all the drivers(44 runs):
> 
> Heavensward Benchmark Results


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DeathAngel74*
> 
> I set it to 4095-4095 until i get some feedback.


I usually don't touch the page file because i had some problems with it when i was running windows 7, its very easy to corrupt windows if you have set the page file too small.
I normally use 4096 - 4096, 2048 - 2048 is probably okay but just to be sure i set it to 4096 - 4096.


----------



## Vellinious

The old Cinebench benchmark is quite a bit of fun.....for a few mins, anyway. lol


----------



## hurricane28

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Vellinious*
> 
> The old Cinebench benchmark is quite a bit of fun.....for a few mins, anyway. lol


Yeah i did that when i started overclocking my CPU but when i saw that the program has a secret code path for Intel CPU's i stopped using it lol

You want to work your system really hard? Install Adobe premiere pro and do some video rendering and after that export the file to an SSD







THAT is working your system really hard, harder than any bench I've seen.


----------



## DeathAngel74

@Mr-Dark
Could i run 8gb on each ssd for a total of 16 or just 16 on the 2nd non os ssd


----------



## Vellinious

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *hurricane28*
> 
> Yeah i did that when i started overclocking my CPU but when i saw that the program has a secret code path for Intel CPU's i stopped using it lol
> 
> You want to work your system really hard? Install Adobe premiere pro and do some video rendering and after that export the file to an SSD
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> THAT is working your system really hard, harder than any bench I've seen.


I let my system chew on databases for heavy work load. That's a daily thing. Or encoding video to upload to youtube. I record my MWO matches...fun to go back and see if I can spot where I made mistakes and such.

Secret code path?  There's some proof to that, or just seeing that AMD processors and their weak IPC don't score as well?


----------



## hurricane28

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Vellinious*
> 
> I let my system chew on databases for heavy work load. That's a daily thing. Or encoding video to upload to youtube. I record my MWO matches...fun to go back and see if I can spot where I made mistakes and such.
> 
> Secret code path?  There's some proof to that, or just seeing that AMD processors and their weak IPC don't score as well?


Okay cool.
Yes there is a code path in cinebench and there was actually an lawsuit against them which AMD won. AMD doesn't score well in some benchmarks but at rendering and everyday use they are very very good.

They do not have a weak IPC... That's like your opinion, it can't compete with your system i think but that's more than normal because of the fact it costs twice as much money but is it twice as better..?
I know people on here have Intel systems and AMD systems and they prefer AMD over Intel in everyday usage..

Here is proof: https://www.ftc.gov/sites/default/files/documents/cases/091216intelcmpt.pdf


----------



## Hequaqua

My Page File size=0.

I have never used page file. There are very few situations where it is actually needed, provided you have enough RAM. There are exceptions though.

The AMD v Intel battle will hopefully last for a long time. It's good for consumers. I've ran AMD products in the past. I will admit it has been a long time. (Duron 800) My last video card before my 970 was AMD(R9 270x 4gb Vram). I don't like going round and round. It almost like the Apple v Samsung battle. They all have there positives and negatives. It really depends on what you are wanting it to do, and what your budget might be.


----------



## hurricane28

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Hequaqua*
> 
> My Page File size=0.
> 
> I have never used page file. There are very few situations where it is actually needed, provided you have enough RAM. There are exceptions though.
> 
> The AMD v Intel battle will hopefully last for a long time. It's good for consumers. I've ran AMD products in the past. I will admit it has been a long time. (Duron 800) My last video card before my 970 was AMD(R9 270x 4gb Vram). I don't like going round and round. It almost like the Apple v Samsung battle. They all have there positives and negatives. It really depends on what you are wanting it to do, and what your budget might be.


I think it depends on the operating system as well, i had many os corruptions in W7 x64 and when i start using the page file again it stopped.
Some programs use page and when you turn it off the date can get corrupt.

Of course it is, but i can't stand people that probably never owned AMD in the first place, say that it has a weak IPC which isn't true at all. Its not that i am an AMD fan but more an performance per dollar/euro fan and lets face it, AMD has the market share there.
I don't have experience with Intel to be honest so i have no idea how they perform at a daily basis. The only time when i had an Intel core i7 was in my laptop which was 6 years old lol


----------



## Colin_MC

Has anyone of you - removed the sticker on screw on Asus Strix 970? Is it possible to do it without "hurting" the sticker? Asus responsed to me, that even replacing TIM - is a void of warranty (sic!)


----------



## Hequaqua

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Colin_MC*
> 
> Has anyone of you - removed the sticker on screw on Asus Strix 970? Is it possible to do it without "hurting" the sticker? Asus responsed to me, that even replacing TIM - is a void of warranty (sic!)


Use some light heat to "peel" it off. De-lid that sucker....lol


----------



## lightsout

Newegg has the 6 phase SSC Evga cards for $289. Looking forward to going back to single card and the green team.


----------



## Vellinious

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *lightsout*
> 
> Newegg has the 6 phase SSC Evga cards for $289. Looking forward to going back to single card and the green team.


Good cards


----------



## Hequaqua

Well.....I decided not to go SLI. While the price of my card is decent, I really don't see a need since I am gaming at 1080p.







I figured that if I were to go SLI, it would just make me want a better monitor....









I went a different route and bought me a mechanical keyboard instead....lol









I've updated the spreadsheet of the driver benchmarks. They are now listed with the newest drivers first. I have the benchmarks that I posted earlier for the Heavenward. I'm not sure if I will try to keep track of that or not.

I have also tried to break the drivers down by highest score and FPS. If you see a mistake, PM me and let me know.

Heaven Driver Benchmarks

Firestrike Driver Benchmarks

If anyone is interested in keeping track of their own. Here are the blank spreadsheets. They should open with Office. I use Google Docs and it uploaded and opened fine. I left the drivers and clocks at what I use. Feel free to change them.

ValleyBlank.xlsx 7k .xlsx file


FirestrikeBlank.xlsx 7k .xlsx file


----------



## kl6mk6

If anyone is having trouble after the Windows 10 update. My SLI was acting goofy and RealBench was getting a .dll error. I had to reinstall my nvidia drivers to get everything back to normal.


----------



## gatygun

Reason why i won't push into windows 10 anytime soon. Because of the automatic updates. In my vision updaters make things work or not work, when it works the only thing that can happen is not making it work.

So yea. Unless a update really gives me something i need, updating is a terrible idea. Pushing updates 24/7 like most people do these days is just bad practise.


----------



## CoreyL4

So I clean installed Windows 10 last weekend. I installed Heaven today and ran it for ****s and giggles. GPUZ and Afterburner shows the cards at 1504/1503 for the core and thats where they should be. Heaven is showing them both at 1630mhz????? What is that all about? Heaven bugged on Windows 10 or something?


----------



## Hequaqua

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *CoreyL4*
> 
> So I clean installed Windows 10 last weekend. I installed Heaven today and ran it for ****s and giggles. GPUZ and Afterburner shows the cards at 1504/1503 for the core and thats where they should be. Heaven is showing them both at 1630mhz????? What is that all about? Heaven bugged on Windows 10 or something?


Are you using a modded bios?

If not, then it will not read the speeds right.


----------



## kl6mk6

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Vellinious*
> 
> Run Valley with 4 x AA, then run Valley with 0 x AA...watch your GPU usage in GPUz and watch your CPU usage in HW Monitor or whatever. It caps the CPU core out, and every time it hits 99% on the CPU core, the GPU usage drops. It's all in the AA settings.
> 
> I tested it thoroughly....with 0 AA, I get nearly the same score on a single card, as I do on 2....pretty telling.


Been wanting to test this on my setup. I'm not having this issue on my 4970K. My scores and cpu usage scale accordingly between 0x, 4x, and 8x. CPU never goes above 30% usage. Scores are 5268, 6239, and 7093. It's not a direct problem with SLI systems, could be x99?


----------



## Vellinious

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kl6mk6*
> 
> Been wanting to test this on my setup. I'm not having this issue on my 4970K. My scores and cpu usage scale accordingly between 0x, 4x, and 8x. CPU never goes above 30% usage. Scores are 5268, 6239, and 7093. It's not a direct problem with SLI systems, could be x99?


Is the CPU overclocked? The higher I clocked my processor, the more it helped. And...since the 5820k doesn't have outstanding IPC, single core applications aren't it's strong suit, especially with the core clocks it's capable of achieving.

What was your SLI score with 4 x AA and 0 x AA?


----------



## CoreyL4

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Hequaqua*
> 
> Are you using a modded bios?
> 
> If not, then it will not read the speeds right.


It has always shown the correct speeds until today.


----------



## kl6mk6

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Vellinious*
> 
> Is the CPU overclocked? The higher I clocked my processor, the more it helped. And...since the 5820k doesn't have outstanding IPC, single core applications aren't it's strong suit, especially with the core clocks it's capable of achieving.


It's OC'd at 4.8GHz. It is a beast.







Just seems like a weird issue you are having. Not a big deal though. Your setup tears everything up, so its got to be something in Valley's code.


----------



## Hequaqua

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *CoreyL4*
> 
> It has always shown the correct speeds until today.


Normally it isn't correct unless the bios has been modded. I'm on 10 and mine shows correctly. I am on a modded bios. If you are as well, perhaps re-flashing the bios will fix the issue.


----------



## Vellinious

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kl6mk6*
> 
> It's OC'd at 4.8GHz. It is a beast.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Just seems like a weird issue you are having. Not a big deal though. Your setup tears everything up, so its got to be something in Valley's code.


Try 0 x AA with stock clocks on the CPU. Have HW Monitor open and watch for one of your cores to hit 90% or higher, and then watch what the GPU usage drops to.

It doesn't seem to hit the 4 core CPUs as hard, because their core clocks are higher. I just ran mine through again with a mild overclock on the CPU, and my 0 x AA score was 700 points less than my Extreme HD preset score. lol

Yeah...Valley's borked.


----------



## Vellinious

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Hequaqua*
> 
> Normally it isn't correct unless the bios has been modded. I'm on 10 and mine shows correctly. I am on a modded bios. If you are as well, perhaps re-flashing the bios will fix the issue.


My core clocks show correctly, the the last few days with W10, the memory clocks have been all jacked up.


----------



## Hequaqua

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Vellinious*
> 
> My core clocks show correctly, the the last few days with W10, the memory clocks have been all jacked up.


Hmmmm....odd. Mine are fine. Everything is showing correctly.


----------



## Vellinious

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Hequaqua*
> 
> Hmmmm....odd. Mine are fine. Everything is showing correctly.


Yeah, not sure what's going on. Up until a few days ago everything showed up correct. Now, the memory is all messed up. The run a did a few hours ago shows my memory at 3004. lol

Just checked Heaven, it's still good to go. 3700 memory.

Was their a W10 update in the last week?


----------



## Hequaqua

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Vellinious*
> 
> Yeah, not sure what's going on. Up until a few days ago everything showed up correct. Now, the memory is all messed up. The run a did a few hours ago shows my memory at 3004. lol
> 
> Just checked Heaven, it's still good to go. 3700 memory.
> 
> Was their a W10 update in the last week?


Yes. Actually is was a new build install. I haven't had any issues with anything like that.


----------



## DeathAngel74

Much better, LOL! Happy Thanksgiving Everyone!


----------



## melodystyle2003

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DeathAngel74*
> 
> Much better, LOL! Happy Thanksgiving Everyone!


New toy? Enjoy it


----------



## hurricane28

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DeathAngel74*
> 
> Much better, LOL! Happy Thanksgiving Everyone!


Looks awesome man! I love the Nvidia theme.

We don\t have thanksgiving here







nevertheless, happy thanksgiving dude


----------



## Hequaqua

Steam has 3dmark on sale right now for $4.99.


----------



## Vellinious

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Hequaqua*
> 
> Steam has 3dmark on sale right now for $4.99.


It's really helpful to own it..... Being able to test in just graphics test 1 and 2, without having to run through the whole thing to test settings is awesome.


----------



## Hequaqua

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Vellinious*
> 
> It's really helpful to own it..... Being able to test in just graphics test 1 and 2, without having to run through the whole thing to test settings is awesome.


Agree....and it keeps your scores for you online. Another big plus. I mean, 5 bucks, give up that cup of joe at Starbucks....lol


----------



## rfarmer

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Hequaqua*
> 
> Steam has 3dmark on sale right now for $4.99.


Damn I knew I should have waited, I paid $24.99 on Steam for it.


----------



## Hequaqua

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *rfarmer*
> 
> Damn I knew I should have waited, I paid $24.99 on Steam for it.


Just recently? You might be able to get a credit. It doesn't hurt to ask. Steam puts it on sale all the time.

EDIT: As much as I have used it......it is worth the 24.99 though. I've ran Firestrike about 400 times....lol



That is since I bought it. I ran it a long time before that.


----------



## Hemanse

Just installed my new MSI GTX 970 today, replaced my 390 due to pretty crazy coil whine and just in general how loud the damn MSI 390 was. Such a difference between the MSI 390 and 970, the 390 at even just 50-60% fan speed sounded like a leaf blower, while i can barely hear the 970 at 80%, not that it needs to go to 80%, the 970 is also running so much cooler.

Even overclocked my 970 only hits 73 running firestrike and i cant even hear the card, the 390 hit 85 and sounded like a jet was about to take off next to me









Core boosts to 1516 with added voltage already.

Pretty damn happy i made the switch back.


----------



## hurricane28

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Hequaqua*
> 
> Steam has 3dmark on sale right now for $4.99.


Thnx man! finally a decent price for the program.

No i can do the individual tests which can be validated online


----------



## Hequaqua

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Hemanse*
> 
> Just installed my new MSI GTX 970 today, replaced my 390 due to pretty crazy coil whine and just in general how loud the damn MSI 390 was. Such a difference between the MSI 390 and 970, the 390 at even just 50-60% fan speed sounded like a leaf blower, while i can barely hear the 970 at 80%, not that it needs to go to 80%, the 970 is also running so much cooler.
> 
> Even overclocked my 970 only hits 73 running firestrike and i cant even hear the card, the 390 hit 85 and sounded like a jet was about to take off next to me
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Core boosts to 1516 with added voltage already.
> 
> Pretty damn happy i made the switch back.


Nice!

The 4g Gaming version?

I have that one on a modded bios. 1506/[email protected] I can still use AB to get to 1560/8400 with the same voltage. I love my card.








Quote:


> Originally Posted by *hurricane28*
> 
> Thnx man! finally a decent price for the program.
> 
> No i can do the individual tests which can be validated online


Cool beans!! lol


----------



## Hemanse

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Hequaqua*
> 
> Nice!
> 
> The 4g Gaming version?
> 
> I have that one on a modded bios. 1506/[email protected] I can still use AB to get to 1560/8400 with the same voltage. I love my card.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Cool beans!! lol


The 4G Gaming yeah, bit sad its missing the nice backplate the 390 has, but i guess i can always buy a custom one if i feel the need for it







Im just really happy its nowhere near as noisy as the 390 and that i got rid of the coil whine, its got a bit, but just a feint buzzing that all cards seem to have these days.

Unsure why GPU-Z doesnt show the VRAM temps tho, would be nice to be able to see how high they go when overclocking, anyone happen to know why its not showing up? All i get is this:

http://gpuz.techpowerup.com/15/11/26/pyu.png


----------



## rfarmer

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Hemanse*
> 
> The 4G Gaming yeah, bit sad its missing the nice backplate the 390 has, but i guess i can always buy a custom one if i feel the need for it
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Im just really happy its nowhere near as noisy as the 390 and that i got rid of the coil whine, its got a bit, but just a feint buzzing that all cards seem to have these days.
> 
> Unsure why GPU-Z doesnt show the VRAM temps tho, would be nice to be able to see how high they go when overclocking, anyone happen to know why its not showing up? All i get is this:
> 
> http://gpuz.techpowerup.com/15/11/26/pyu.png


I have a MSI GTX 970 also. Great card but they don't have sensors for the vram temps.


----------



## Hequaqua

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Hemanse*
> 
> The 4G Gaming yeah, bit sad its missing the nice backplate the 390 has, but i guess i can always buy a custom one if i feel the need for it
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Im just really happy its nowhere near as noisy as the 390 and that i got rid of the coil whine, its got a bit, but just a feint buzzing that all cards seem to have these days.
> 
> Unsure why GPU-Z doesnt show the VRAM temps tho, would be nice to be able to see how high they go when overclocking, anyone happen to know why its not showing up? All i get is this:
> 
> http://gpuz.techpowerup.com/15/11/26/pyu.png


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *rfarmer*
> 
> I have a MSI GTX 970 also. Great card but they don't have sensors for the vram temps.


True, I have a infrared thermometer, and it reads about 25° higher than the temp of the card. I've contacted MSI about what normal operating temps should be, they had no clue, but told me that would research it for me. I've read where most of the vrm's are able to handle temps of up to 125°.

I bought a backplate for mine from another user here on OCN. Love it. Not real fancy but it looks nice and takes the sag out of the card.

My Backplate


----------



## Hemanse

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *rfarmer*
> 
> I have a MSI GTX 970 also. Great card but they don't have sensors for the vram temps.


Oh, that kinda blows, but i guess its not that important, the OC i have now boosting to 1518 on the core seems just fine to me, not sure how much i can push the memory tho, have not done a whole lot of overclocking before, my 390 had absolutely no headroom for overclocking


----------



## Hequaqua

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Hemanse*
> 
> Oh, that kinda blows, but i guess its not that important, the OC i have now boosting to 1518 on the core seems just fine to me, not sure how much i can push the memory tho, have not done a whole lot of overclocking before, my 390 had absolutely no headroom for overclocking


Who is the mfg of your Vram. If you have Samsung, you should be able to get at least 8200. I can hit 8400 in benchmarks and be stable.


----------



## Hemanse

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Hequaqua*
> 
> True, I have a infrared thermometer, and it reads about 25° higher than the temp of the card. I've contacted MSI about what normal operating temps should be, they had no clue, but told me that would research it for me. I've read where most of the vrm's are able to handle temps of up to 125°.
> 
> I bought a backplate for mine from another user here on OCN. Love it. Not real fancy but it looks nice and takes the sag out of the card.
> 
> http://cdn.overclock.net/3/34/900x900px-LL-34aca80c_IMG_0734.jpeg


Seen a few sites that sell backplates, they are a bit pricy tho, not sure if for example an EK backplate could just work on its own, nice a simple all black


----------



## Hequaqua

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Hemanse*
> 
> Seen a few sites that sell backplates, they are a bit pricy tho, not sure if for example an EK backplate could just work on its own, nice a simple all black


I paid about 28.00 with the shipping. It shipped from Bulgaria. Took about 6 business days to get it. I think I still have the link for it.

Headed out for some T-Day grub.

If you have any questions just PM me, or post here. We all help each other.


----------



## Hemanse

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Hequaqua*
> 
> I paid about 28.00 with the shipping. It shipped from Bulgaria. Took about 6 business days to get it. I think I still have the link for it.
> 
> Headed out for some T-Day grub.
> 
> If you have any questions just PM me, or post here. We all help each other.


Thanks alot







Not sure if its samsung, gotta admit i have no idea where i can see that









Strike that, shows Elpida in GPU-Z


----------



## Vellinious

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Hemanse*
> 
> Thanks alot
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Not sure if its samsung, gotta admit i have no idea where i can see that


GPUz will tell you what kind of memory you have. Just pray it's not Hynix. lol


----------



## lightsout

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Hemanse*
> 
> Just installed my new MSI GTX 970 today, replaced my 390 due to pretty crazy coil whine and just in general how loud the damn MSI 390 was. Such a difference between the MSI 390 and 970, the 390 at even just 50-60% fan speed sounded like a leaf blower, while i can barely hear the 970 at 80%, not that it needs to go to 80%, the 970 is also running so much cooler.
> 
> Even overclocked my 970 only hits 73 running firestrike and i cant even hear the card, the 390 hit 85 and sounded like a jet was about to take off next to me
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Core boosts to 1516 with added voltage already.
> 
> Pretty damn happy i made the switch back.


Thanks for that post. How do you feel about the performance difference. What res are you at? I have a 970 and honestly and having buyers remorse thinking about sending it back since I keep reading the 390 is the better card.

Really wanted to go back to nvidia. Not just for the brand but been tired of AMD drivers.


----------



## Hemanse

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Vellinious*
> 
> GPUz will tell you what kind of memory you have. Just pray it's not Hynix. lol


Its not Hynix or Samsung, but Elpida, not sure if thats even worse


----------



## Vellinious

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Hemanse*
> 
> Its not Hynix or Samsung, but Elpida, not sure if thats even worse


I've run my card with Elpida at 2175 through Firestrike and 2150 in Heaven. Can only get 2120 to stay stable in Valley though. Elpida is good memory....just gotta keep it really cool.


----------



## hurricane28

Stock clocks:

http://www.3dmark.com/3dm/9441355?


----------



## rfarmer

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Vellinious*
> 
> I've run my card with Elpida at 2175 through Firestrike and 2150 in Heaven. Can only get 2120 to stay stable in Valley though. Elpida is good memory....just gotta keep it really cool.


That was the main reason I watercooled my 970, wanted to make sure the vram stayed good and cool.


----------



## Hemanse

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *lightsout*
> 
> Thanks for that post. How do you feel about the performance difference. What res are you at? I have a 970 and honestly and having buyers remorse thinking about sending it back since I keep reading the 390 is the better card.
> 
> Really wanted to go back to nvidia. Not just for the brand but been tired of AMD drivers.


Only installed it a few hours ago, so not alot of testing yet, but ran through some Firestrike, with a mild overclock my 970 scores highter than my 390 did, but the most important part is that it runs cooler and silent, a big plus in my book. I run a 1080p 120Hz monitor, so a 970 seemed like the right choice. If i were you i would keep my 970, unless you have problems with your current 970.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Vellinious*
> 
> I've run my card with Elpida at 2175 through Firestrike and 2150 in Heaven. Can only get 2120 to stay stable in Valley though. Elpida is good memory....just gotta keep it really cool.


Cool, i dont plan on doing massive overclocks tho, so far i added +185 on the core and +200 on the memory with no added voltage, ran through firestrike a few times and it ran just fine.


----------



## hurricane28

Overclock:

http://www.3dmark.com/3dm/9441477?

I am glad i bought it







no regrets so far and it seems that my scores went up as well


----------



## Vellinious

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *hurricane28*
> 
> Overclock:
> 
> http://www.3dmark.com/3dm/9441477?
> 
> I am glad i bought it
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> no regrets so far and it seems that my scores went up as well


Good score, man. I get a sense of accomplishment out of seeing my cards perform as well as they do. The one is pretty gimpy compared to the other, but....man, that one card I have is pretty killer. Pretty proud of that one.... = )

http://www.3dmark.com/fs/6557355


----------



## lightsout

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Hemanse*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *lightsout*
> 
> Thanks for that post. How do you feel about the performance difference. What res are you at? I have a 970 and honestly and having buyers remorse thinking about sending it back since I keep reading the 390 is the better card.
> 
> Really wanted to go back to nvidia. Not just for the brand but been tired of AMD drivers.
> 
> 
> 
> Only installed it a few hours ago, so not alot of testing yet, but ran through some Firestrike, with a mild overclock my 970 scores highter than my 390 did, but the most important part is that it runs cooler and silent, a big plus in my book. I run a 1080p 120Hz monitor, so a 970 seemed like the right choice. If i were you i would keep my 970, unless you have problems with your current 970.
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Vellinious*
> 
> I've run my card with Elpida at 2175 through Firestrike and 2150 in Heaven. Can only get 2120 to stay stable in Valley though. Elpida is good memory....just gotta keep it really cool.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Cool, i dont plan on doing massive overclocks tho, so far i added +185 on the core and +200 on the memory with no added voltage, ran through firestrike a few times and it ran just fine.
Click to expand...

Oh ok I play at 1440p. But still I think I will be plenty happy. Comes with a free game to which I think looks cool.


----------



## hurricane28

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Vellinious*
> 
> Good score, man. I get a sense of accomplishment out of seeing my cards perform as well as they do. The one is pretty gimpy compared to the other, but....man, that one card I have is pretty killer. Pretty proud of that one.... = )
> 
> http://www.3dmark.com/fs/6557355


Thnx, i wasn't even trying tho, i can push my CPU and GPU even farther. Tonight i am going to break my own record i hope.

Your physics score man... lol


----------



## GaToMaLaCo

Stock and light processor oc:

http://www.3dmark.com/compare/fs/6581096/fs/6592922

The 390X went back to Amazon because I got a Gigabyte GTX 970 G1 for just 300 euros new


----------



## lightsout

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *hurricane28*
> 
> Overclock:
> 
> http://www.3dmark.com/3dm/9441477?
> 
> I am glad i bought it
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> no regrets so far and it seems that my scores went up as well


What's the real core clock there?


----------



## hurricane28

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *lightsout*
> 
> What's the real core clock there?


1580 MHz at the core and 2126 on the memory.

In can clock my CPU over 5 GHz easily so i might give it a try later after dinner.


----------



## lightsout

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *hurricane28*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *lightsout*
> 
> What's the real core clock there?
> 
> 
> 
> 1580 MHz at the core and 2126 on the memory.
> 
> In can clock my CPU over 5 GHz easily so i might give it a try later after dinner.
Click to expand...

Wow, very nice!


----------



## Vellinious

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *hurricane28*
> 
> Thnx, i wasn't even trying tho, i can push my CPU and GPU even farther. Tonight i am going to break my own record i hope.
> 
> Your physics score man... lol


I like this CPU, but.....it's gonna get sold and I'll be upgrading to Broadwell E when it releases. I want an 8 core. Pretty sure the 10 core will be out of my price range though. = (


----------



## Hemanse

Does Afterburner show the memory clock wrong or is that just me? I see you talking about 2100+ on the memory, Afterburner here seems to show 3700 which is either an error or a very nice clock speed


----------



## hurricane28

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Vellinious*
> 
> I like this CPU, but.....it's gonna get sold and I'll be upgrading to Broadwell E when it releases. I want an 8 core. Pretty sure the 10 core will be out of my price range though. = (


Is there a reason you need to upgrade or is it the never ending persuit of performance?









I am very curious what Zen brings for AMD tho, not that I need to upgrade but it would be nice if AMD finally produce an intel competitive CPU.

But to be honest, IF I had the money, I would love to own an i7 5960x


----------



## Hemanse

I guess its either just Afterburner showing a different kind of number or just showing it wrong, atleast GPU-Z shows me running 1518 on the core and 2000 on the memory now, thats pretty much all i need, the best part is the fans only reaching like 1000rpm during gaming, so nice and quiet.


----------



## DeathAngel74

This is for Windows 7 users..
Quote:


> Windows Registry Editor Version 5.00
> 
> ;Created by DeathAngel74 for OCN GTX 970 Owner's Club
> 
> [HKEY_CURRENT_USER\Control Panel\Desktop]
> "AutoEndTasks"="1"
> "HungAppTimeout"="1000"
> "MenuShowDelay"="1"
> "WaitToKillAppTimeout"="1000"
> "LowLevelHooksTimeout"="1000"
> 
> [HKEY_CURRENT_USER\Control Panel\Mouse]
> "MouseHoverTime"="3"
> 
> [HKEY_CURRENT_USER\Software\Microsoft\Windows\CurrentVersion\Policies\Explorer]
> "NoLowDiskSpaceChecks"=dword:00000001
> "LinkResolveIgnoreLinkInfo"=dword:00000001
> "NoResolveSearch"=dword:00000001
> "NoResolveTrack"=dword:00000001
> "NoInternetOpenWith"=dword:00000001
> 
> [HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Control]
> "WaitToKillServiceTimeout"="1000"


 Windows_7_Speed_Tweaks.zip 1k .zip file




I got bored with win10, no DX12 games yet anyway...


----------



## lightsout

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DeathAngel74*
> 
> This is for Windows 7 users..
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Windows Registry Editor Version 5.00
> 
> ;Created by DeathAngel74 for OCN GTX 970 Owner's Club
> 
> [HKEY_CURRENT_USER\Control Panel\Desktop]
> "AutoEndTasks"="1"
> "HungAppTimeout"="1000"
> "MenuShowDelay"="1"
> "WaitToKillAppTimeout"="1000"
> "LowLevelHooksTimeout"="1000"
> 
> [HKEY_CURRENT_USER\Control Panel\Mouse]
> "MouseHoverTime"="3"
> 
> [HKEY_CURRENT_USER\Software\Microsoft\Windows\CurrentVersion\Policies\Explorer]
> "NoLowDiskSpaceChecks"=dword:00000001
> "LinkResolveIgnoreLinkInfo"=dword:00000001
> "NoResolveSearch"=dword:00000001
> "NoResolveTrack"=dword:00000001
> "NoInternetOpenWith"=dword:00000001
> 
> [HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Control]
> "WaitToKillServiceTimeout"="1000"
> 
> 
> 
> Windows_7_Speed_Tweaks.zip 1k .zip file
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I got bored with win10, no DX12 games yet anyway...
Click to expand...

Where did you get that theme?


----------



## hurricane28

Best score so far:

http://www.3dmark.com/3dm/9443747?


----------



## DeathAngel74

@lightsout
deviantart.com
NVidia desktop final Alienware Invader green icon package. It comes with everything except 7tsp and reshacker
http://www.deviantart.com/art/nVidia-Desktop-478895246


----------



## hurricane28

Yeah, new score









http://www.3dmark.com/3dm/9443954?


----------



## lightsout

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DeathAngel74*
> 
> @lightsout
> deviantart.com
> NVidia desktop final Alienware Invader green icon package. It comes with everything except 7tsp and reshacker
> http://www.deviantart.com/art/nVidia-Desktop-478895246


Thank you +rep. Haven't played with any themes in quite a while.


----------



## Hequaqua

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *hurricane28*
> 
> Yeah, new score
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> http://www.3dmark.com/3dm/9443954?


Nice







...and you only had to go to 5.2ghz to get it.......


----------



## hurricane28

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Hequaqua*
> 
> Nice
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ...and you only had to go to 5.2ghz to get it.......


Thnx









Yeah, damn 3Dmark physics.. lol these FX chips do not scale well at 3Dmark but under gaming and rendering conditions these are real bests i tell ya.


----------



## Hequaqua

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *hurricane28*
> 
> Thnx
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Yeah, damn 3Dmark physics.. lol these FX chips do not scale well at 3Dmark but under gaming and rendering conditions these are real bests i tell ya.


I think my next build I might go AMD. Just simply for costs/performance per dollar. I looked at the FX9590-200.00. Even after throwing in a super nice board....just a bit more than what my 4770k cost me!


----------



## Hequaqua

559.99 after rebate:

http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16814127902

EDIT: Disappointed that it has no backplate......COME ON MSI!!!


----------



## hurricane28

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Hequaqua*
> 
> I think my next build I might go AMD. Just simply for costs/performance per dollar. I looked at the FX9590-200.00. Even after throwing in a super nice board....just a bit more than what my 4770k cost me!


If you go AMD. I wouldn't go for an 9590 if I were you. Its an higher binned 8350 basically and as a matter a fact, most 8350s can clock up to 5 ghz without ridiculous volts anyway so the 9590 is totally over priced and overruled.

I would go with an 8370 or even an 8370e which clock very high with lower voltage as the 8350.


----------



## Tobalex

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *hurricane28*
> 
> Yeah, new score
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> http://www.3dmark.com/3dm/9443954?


How did you got that thing above 15k points? Just because of the high memory clockspeed?

http://www.3dmark.com/3dm/9444952?

*Edit*
Ah i just saw it. 1580Mhz core :/ Well my card starts artifacting like crazy at over 1540 Mhz so i went down to around 1520Mhz.


----------



## melodystyle2003

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *hurricane28*
> 
> Yeah, new score
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> http://www.3dmark.com/3dm/9443954?


Nice one


----------



## hurricane28

To be perfectly honest, I don't think the 15 k score is legit..
I saw a lot of artifacts during the test and there is no way I gain more than 500 points at almost the same clock lol

Its not all about core clock tho, I seen higher gains from overclocking memory than with core clock. For the absolute highest score there needs to be an balance between core and memory clock.


----------



## melodystyle2003

Well is quite big jump for sure, but since it is recorded as valid is what it matters.
Tbh too, i did not see any artifacts on that run, http://www.3dmark.com/fs/6526253, but i am not using the latest firestrike version. When the internet is fixed and i am not accessing net via mobile network, will update it and re-run it.


----------



## Vellinious

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *hurricane28*
> 
> Yeah, new score
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> http://www.3dmark.com/3dm/9443954?


What clocks were you using there? Voltage?


----------



## hurricane28

Core was at 1585 MHz and memory was at 2138 MHz, voltage i am not sure tho lol as i only can see 1.275 v but i guess it was at 1.287 v it was the bios hequaqua made for me.


----------



## Hequaqua

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *hurricane28*
> 
> Core was at 1585 MHz and memory was at 2138 MHz, voltage i am not sure tho lol as i only can see 1.275 v but i guess it was at 1.287 v it was the bios hequaqua made for me.


Firestrike does give some odd readings sometimes when you run the graphics tests. I had a run of over 15k too. It looked weird as all get out at the end of the run.

I just look at those and say, "Hmmmm." Then make a full run and see what happens. lol


----------



## hurricane28

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Hequaqua*
> 
> Firestrike does give some odd readings sometimes when you run the graphics tests. I had a run of over 15k too. It looked weird as all get out at the end of the run.
> 
> I just look at those and say, "Hmmmm." Then make a full run and see what happens. lol


Yeah i noticed lol Still like the idea of me hitting over 15 K with stock cooler tho









To be honest, i am still impressed on what my card can do on stock cooling. The ones that have higher scores are all under water.
I did noticed that i got higher scores with the newer version of 3Dmark at the same clocks tho.

Its getting late here so tomorrow some more testing


----------



## Hequaqua

@Vellinious

I had a little time earlier and ran Valley at 4x and 0x(Off). Interesting results. It seems at 0x(off) it doesn't load up the GPU as much, but it appears to make the card work a lot harder.

I ran Valley for 8 minutes.

Here are the screen shots:


Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!



4x


0x(Off)


I circled the CPU usage and TDP useage of both runs.



Here are the GPU-Z reading of both side-to-side:


Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!




You can see how erratic the usage is throughout the run.


----------



## Hequaqua

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *hurricane28*
> 
> Yeah i noticed lol Still like the idea of me hitting over 15 K with stock cooler tho
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> To be honest, i am still impressed on what my card can do on stock cooling. The ones that have higher scores are all under water.
> I did noticed that i got higher scores with the newer version of 3Dmark at the same clocks tho.
> 
> Its getting late here so tomorrow some more testing


I hear ya. Have a good night.


----------



## Hemanse

Just wondering if a slight buzz while my card is under load is a common thing these days, i have had a 770, 290, 390 and 970 in my case in the last month, all seems to be buzzing under load, my new MSI 970 atleast seems to have the least, while the 290 and 390 was so bad it was audible in a closed case with headphones on.

A lot of Danish online stores had sale on random items today, so i picked up a EVGA SuperNova G2 750W PSU and a MasterCase Pro 5, both 33% off.

Hoping that the PSU change might help, seems like my XFX BlackSeries 850W is also buzzing when the gpu is buzzing under load.

Atleast with the 970 i cant hear it with the case closed


----------



## Hequaqua

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Hemanse*
> 
> Just wondering if a slight buzz while my card is under load is a common thing these days, i have had a 770, 290, 390 and 970 in my case in the last month, all seems to be buzzing under load, my new MSI 970 atleast seems to have the least, while the 290 and 390 was so bad it was audible in a closed case with headphones on.
> 
> A lot of Danish online stores had sale on random items today, so i picked up a EVGA SuperNova G2 750W PSU and a MasterCase Pro 5, both 33% off.
> 
> Hoping that the PSU change might help, seems like my XFX BlackSeries 850W is also buzzing when the gpu is buzzing under load.
> 
> Atleast with the 970 i cant hear it with the case closed


It seemed to be a big issue on first release of these cards. My 970 has never had any type of whining, buzzing at all. The only time I hear the fans are when I am running my benchmarks with my benchmarking bios. I run them then just to help with vrm temps, not really the core.


----------



## Hemanse

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Hequaqua*
> 
> It seemed to be a big issue on first release of these cards. My 970 has never had any type of whining, buzzing at all. The only time I hear the fans are when I am running my benchmarks with my benchmarking bios. I run them then just to help with vrm temps, not really the core.


Okay, but i dont think this is a first release or i could be wrong, it is atleast the v1.3 pcb, but since the PSU is also buzzing in tandem with the card, im guessing that could be the issue. I first thought it was the card, but since all 4-5 cards i have in the machine in the last month all do it, im starting to suspect the PSU, either that i am extremely unlucky


----------



## Hequaqua

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Hemanse*
> 
> Okay, but i dont think this is a first release or i could be wrong, it is atleast the v1.3 pcb, but since the PSU is also buzzing in tandem with the card, im guessing that could be the issue. I first thought it was the card, but since all 4-5 cards i have in the machine in the last month all do it, im starting to suspect the PSU, either that i am extremely unlucky


I didn't mean any particular card really. I meant it seemed there were a lot of people complaining about coil whine/buzzing when the cards first came out. Sorry for the confusion. A lot of the issues went away when people modded their bios' or the fans just needed to "burned" in a little. It seems the longer they have been on the market, the less we hear about such issues.

It could be your PSU buzzing. Lay a folded up towel over it, and the listen closer to the card. Computer noise to me has never been an issue. I like to hear it running.


----------



## Hemanse

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Hequaqua*
> 
> I didn't mean any particular card really. I meant it seemed there were a lot of people complaining about coil whine/buzzing when the cards first came out. Sorry for the confusion. A lot of the issues went away when people modded their bios' or the fans just needed to "burned" in a little. It seems the longer they have been on the market, the less we hear about such issues.
> 
> It could be your PSU buzzing. Lay a folded up towel over it, and the listen closer to the card. Computer noise to me has never been an issue. I like to hear it running.


Ah okay, i did hear alot of coil whine complaints when the 970 was released, i am probably also just pretty sensitive to noise, some noise that is, could be that buzzing and high pitched noises are hightend by my tinnitus. The soothing sound of airflow from my case fans i have no problem with


----------



## Benjiw

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Hemanse*
> 
> Ah okay, i did hear alot of coil whine complaints when the 970 was released, i am probably also just pretty sensitive to noise, some noise that is, could be that buzzing and high pitched noises are hightend by my tinnitus. The soothing sound of airflow from my case fans i have no problem with


My EVGA FTW 970 has pretty bad coil whine over 600fps when I first got the card it was really bad under normal load but I left it folding for a day and its not as bad now.


----------



## Vellinious

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Hequaqua*
> 
> @Vellinious
> 
> I had a little time earlier and ran Valley at 4x and 0x(Off). Interesting results. It seems at 0x(off) it doesn't load up the GPU as much, but it appears to make the card work a lot harder.
> 
> I ran Valley for 8 minutes.
> 
> Here are the screen shots:
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> 4x
> 
> 
> 0x(Off)
> 
> 
> I circled the CPU usage and TDP useage of both runs.
> 
> 
> 
> Here are the GPU-Z reading of both side-to-side:
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You can see how erratic the usage is throughout the run.


Yeah, it's even worse in SLI. Someone was telling me that 0 x AA in anything puts more load on the CPU, instead of the GPU, and can cause the GPUs to not load up all the way. I wonder if it's like that with other programs as well, or is it just Valley that's that bad. Doesn't seem like Heaven has that issues, but I haven't done extensive testing with it at low / no AA settings.


----------



## hertz9753

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Benjiw*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Hemanse*
> 
> Ah okay, i did hear alot of coil whine complaints when the 970 was released, i am probably also just pretty sensitive to noise, some noise that is, could be that buzzing and high pitched noises are hightend by my tinnitus. The soothing sound of airflow from my case fans i have no problem with
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> My EVGA FTW 970 has pretty bad coil whine over 600fps when I first got the card it was really bad under normal load but I left it folding for a day and its not as bad now.
Click to expand...

If you add your [email protected] username to your profile you can get your postbit.


----------



## syl1979

I am weak... Just received a Philips 272G5DYEB.... Less sharp on the desktop versus my previous 22" 1680*1050, but the 27" + Gsync 1440p are too expensive.

But for gaming immersion that's great.


----------



## Hequaqua

Metro Redux: 2033 and Metro: Last light are available on Steam for 7.49. I actually purchased them for the benchmarking.

Settings: 1557/[email protected] CPU: 4.0ghz

Metro Redux 2033:


Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!



1920x1080:


2560x1440(DSR):




Metro: Last Light:


Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!



1920x12080:


2560x1440(DSR):




I did find a issue, and have emailed them about it. It seems that if I try to apply ANY OC it acted like it crashed. It exits out to the desktop and says that it isn't responding. The benchmark is still running, and it will run for how ever many time I told it to run. It's just the first test that shows a crazy spike in FPS. To work around that issue, I just modded the bios to 1557/8100.

NOTE: I tried both AB and PrecisionX. If I had AB running at all I would get the same behavior.

These two benchmarks are a little closer to a gamers benchmark. The load up both the CPU and GPU.


----------



## Vellinious

Anyone know what this bottom slider is?


----------



## hurricane28

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Vellinious*
> 
> Anyone know what this bottom slider is?


Yes, its an voltage slither









No seriously, i have no idea what voltage it adjusts.


----------



## Vellinious

I want more voltage for my memory.....trying to figure out what does what, and if there's a way to even adjust it. It's not looking like there is.


----------



## kl6mk6

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Vellinious*
> 
> Anyone know what this bottom slider is?


I think that has to do with SLI setups. My 2nd card would drop lower than the 1st until I matched the voltage here. Been a while though, not 100% sure.

EDIT: N/M just checked, and I hadn't touched that one.


----------



## Vellinious

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kl6mk6*
> 
> I think that has to do with SLI setups. My 2nd card would drop lower than the 1st until I matched the voltage here. Been a while though, not 100% sure.
> 
> EDIT: N/M just checked, and I hadn't touched that one.


I hadn't ever touched it either.....I might play with it this afternoon.


----------



## Benjiw

So I have an 80% ASIC card on the way with waterblock and santa is bringing me a waterblock for the EVGA card, watercooled SLI maybe







Will see how much further this card will go under water but tbh I've accepted that it doesn't clock far and will probably end up using it with the 80 card in sli at a lower clock.


----------



## Moparman

I sold off 2 of my 970s so i'm only running SLI now and it blows. I really miss my 3 and 4 way sli 970 setup. I'm running my cards at 1533 core 24/7 and really not liking the FPS drop now in games compared to doing Tri/4way SLI. I think it's time to dump these other 2 970s and go to 980ti cards in 3/4way


----------



## Vellinious

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Moparman*
> 
> I sold off 2 of my 970s so i'm only running SLI now and it blows. I really miss my 3 and 4 way sli 970 setup. I'm running my cards at 1533 core 24/7 and really not liking the FPS drop now in games compared to doing Tri/4way SLI. I think it's time to dump these other 2 970s and go to 980ti cards in 3/4way


How were you doing 4 way SLI with 970s? lol

EDIT: NM, I guess you can run them in 4 way. No idea why you would, the returns are just god awful after 2. /shrug

Thanks for stoppin by to tell us you were selling your 970s. lol


----------



## Hemanse

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Benjiw*
> 
> So I have an 80% ASIC card on the way with waterblock and santa is bringing me a waterblock for the EVGA card, watercooled SLI maybe
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Will see how much further this card will go under water but tbh I've accepted that it doesn't clock far and will probably end up using it with the 80 card in sli at a lower clock.


Does ASIC actually have anything to say about overclocking? My 970 have a 68.3% ASIC score and seems to overclock pretty nicely, my 770 lightning had a ASIC score of 80 and it had 0 headroom for overclocking.


----------



## Vellinious

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Hemanse*
> 
> Does ASIC actually have anything to say about overclocking? My 970 have a 68.3% ASIC score and seems to overclock pretty nicely, my 770 lightning had a ASIC score of 80 and it had 0 headroom for overclocking.


Short answer: yes.

Long answer: There's about a thousand different things that play into how well a card will overclock, and the ASIC quality of the core is just part of it. All things being equal, a card with a higher ASIC quality will hit a specified clock at a lower voltage than the lower ASIC quality card. It's just pretty rare that all things are equal. The ASIC quality JUST measures the voltage leak in the core....not the whole card.


----------



## Hemanse

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Vellinious*
> 
> Short answer: yes.
> 
> Long answer: There's about a thousand different things that play into how well a card will overclock, and the ASIC quality of the core is just part of it. All things being equal, a card with a higher ASIC quality will hit a specified clock at a lower voltage than the lower ASIC quality card. It's just pretty rare that all things are equal. The ASIC quality JUST measures the voltage leak in the core....not the whole card.


Alright, im also guessing that the ASIC score is more important for people going for high overclocks? my 68% card sits stable at 1520 boost and 2000 on the memory with no added voltage right now


----------



## DeathAngel74

I have question? My 4790k @ 4.4GHz w/ H100i GTX idles at 31*C and maxes out at around 58*C. Is 58*C ok? Normal? Ambient temps are 65-70F in the living room. This is after 45min-1hr of playing SW:BF with my son.


----------



## rfarmer

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DeathAngel74*
> 
> I have question? My 4790k @ 4.4GHz w/ H100i GTX idles at 31*C and maxes out at around 58*C. Is 58*C ok? Normal? Ambient temps are 65-70F in the living room.


Anything under 60C at load is very good, especially with an overclock.


----------



## Vellinious

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DeathAngel74*
> 
> I have question? My 4790k @ 4.4GHz w/ H100i GTX idles at 31*C and maxes out at around 58*C. Is 58*C ok? Normal? Ambient temps are 65-70F in the living room.


Maxes out at 58c during what? There's nothing to worry about with 58c, but.....if it's running that during gaming at those clocks, I'd probably try a remount. If it's running that during IBT or OCCT stress testing, you're pretty good.


----------



## DeathAngel74

Gaming, IBT and prime95 68*C. I also used AS5 and still within the 200hr break in period


----------



## DeathAngel74

I was just curious, not too worried. my gpu idles at 25*C and maxes at 48*C playing SW:BF


----------



## Vellinious

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DeathAngel74*
> 
> I was just curious, not too worried. my gpu idles at 25*C and maxes at 48*C playing SW:BF


There's nothing in those temps that I'd worry about. If you're going to clock the processor any higher though, I'd probably look into getting a really good thermal paste and make sure to get a really good mount.


----------



## DeathAngel74

My goal is to keep the cpu and gpu under 60*C if I can. Since I'm using a radiator, I'm technically still air-cooling the cpu, right? If I had a custom loop the temps would probably be better


----------



## Vellinious

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DeathAngel74*
> 
> My goal is to keep the cpu and gpu under 60*C if I can. Since I'm using a radiator, I'm technically still air-cooling the cpu, right? If I had a custom loop the temps would probably be better


No...the CPU is cooled by the water. The heat transfers from the block to the water, and then the heat is transferred out of the water into the air via the radiator fins. The advantage full custom loops have is in volume of coolant, flow, and in most cases, radiator cooling area. They can keep the delta t in the loop lower, because of those things, thus be able to cool better.


----------



## hurricane28

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Hequaqua*
> 
> Metro Redux: 2033 and Metro: Last light are available on Steam for 7.49. I actually purchased them for the benchmarking.
> 
> Settings: 1557/[email protected] CPU: 4.0ghz
> 
> Metro Redux 2033:
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> 1920x1080:
> 
> 
> 2560x1440(DSR):
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Metro: Last Light:
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> 1920x12080:
> 
> 
> 2560x1440(DSR):
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I did find a issue, and have emailed them about it. It seems that if I try to apply ANY OC it acted like it crashed. It exits out to the desktop and says that it isn't responding. The benchmark is still running, and it will run for how ever many time I told it to run. It's just the first test that shows a crazy spike in FPS. To work around that issue, I just modded the bios to 1557/8100.
> 
> NOTE: I tried both AB and PrecisionX. If I had AB running at all I would get the same behavior.
> 
> These two benchmarks are a little closer to a gamers benchmark. The load up both the CPU and GPU.


IMO these are one of the best games ever made.. the graphics are amazing and the game play is unmatched.
Its indeed an very intensive benchmark for CPU and gpu.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DeathAngel74*
> 
> My goal is to keep the cpu and gpu under 60*C if I can. Since I'm using a radiator, I'm technically still air-cooling the cpu, right? If I had a custom loop the temps would probably be better


Nope, its called AIO all in one liquid cooler, so you cool your CPU with water (coolant)

These coolers are pretty much the best AIO's you can get, i tested several others but the Corsair h100i/ h100i GTX are still one of the best.

Custom water cooling is very nice but also very very expensive if you want it to perform much better than the h100i. You would easily spend over 400 dollars/ euro's on custom water cooling kit that would only be a few degrees lower.

The only way i would do this is to water cool every component possible in my PC. But than i would need a bigger case or mount the radiator's outside of my case.

You can gain some more performance out of your cooler doing the same thing i did, get better fans. The stock Corsair sp120L fans are not only utterly loud but do not have a good seal on the radiator so the air being pushed/pulled is all over the place instead of going through the radiator.

I have the Noctua NF-F12 Industrial 3000 rpm fans and i love them, yes they are loud at full blast but at quiet mode on the corsair link they still have better performance than the Corsair fans because of the good seal they have on the radiator.


----------



## kanttii

Oh geez.. I wish I could use the bench clocks in GTA V







it works for 15-45min but then crashes. FPS is like 10 better average, at 1540+ core and 8ghz memory, compared to 1506 core and 7.8ghz memory. I think th memory clocks are what do it. I should try with 1.287v and those clocks but if it crashes I'll be so mad







the improvement is most probably from to memory clocks because of the texture mods... You lucky guys who can do that! Someone (forgot who but here on OCN) has their Titan X at 1587 core and 8400 memory O_O imagine that POWAH.

Edit: I recommend to get the Asus PG279Q. If you get an October or November unit without much bleed etc, you'll be in gaming heaven with the GTX 970! Works soooo well!


----------



## orvils

I got bored and flashed my stock BIOS back for test run. (Flashed my card on day one so didn't have a chance to run bench at stock)
Here are some pics:
STOCK:



OC:



Also it is kinda weird - core clock doesn't want to be the one I set it in BIOS.
Here are screens:



BIOS and GPU-Z shows 1557 as boost clock but in bench it doesn't go higher than 1531.4
My previous BIOS had 1531.4 as max and when I used EVGA Precision to add few extra +core it worked great at 1557.
The card is EVGA GTX 970 SSC ACX2.0+
Here is my edited BIOS - https://drive.google.com/file/d/0Bz-GMm4KgQJlUWgtUl8xd2V4TFE/view?usp=sharing


----------



## Xeno1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *orvils*
> 
> I got bored and flashed my stock BIOS back for test run. (Flashed my card on day one so didn't have a chance to run bench at stock)
> Here are some pics:
> STOCK:
> 
> 
> 
> OC:
> 
> 
> 
> Also it is kinda weird - core clock doesn't want to be the one I set it in BIOS.
> Here are screens:
> 
> 
> 
> BIOS and GPU-Z shows 1557 as boost clock but in bench it doesn't go higher than 1531.4
> My previous BIOS had 1531.4 as max and when I used EVGA Precision to add few extra +core it worked great at 1557.
> The card is EVGA GTX 970 SSC ACX2.0+
> Here is my edited BIOS - https://drive.google.com/file/d/0Bz-GMm4KgQJlUWgtUl8xd2V4TFE/view?usp=sharing


Your OC score is good. Thats about what I get at very close clocks. Your is a bit better than mine I guess considering I have to run 1540/8280 to get my score.


----------



## Hequaqua

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *hurricane28*
> 
> IMO these are one of the best games ever made.. the graphics are amazing and the game play is unmatched.
> Its indeed an very intensive benchmark for CPU and gpu.


I really haven't had a chance to play. I was trying to run benchmarks with them. I finally figured out the issue with using AB to OC with them. It took me about 5.5 hours to figure it out last night. It appears there is an issue with Riva Tuner. If I set it to only 32-bit, I was able to apply whatever clocks I wanted. No OSD, but I could see it in AB and GPU-Z.

Riva Tuner:


Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!







I just finished up my benchmarking with both of them. I decided to do these benchmarks in a different way. Since they are more of a gaming environment. I didn't want to have a big OC on the card. A lot of cards won't reach those speeds, and a lot of people aren't going to be gaming on such high clocks.

I decided on 1530/8000. I figured most everyone can hit that target. This is a benchmark that is more about consistency than high numbers.

Testing Settings:
1530 Core 8000 Memory
4.0ghz CPU

Metro Redux(same settings used for both benchmarks):

Resolution: 1920x1080 Motion Blur: Normal
Quality: Very High Tesselation: Very High
SSAA: On Vsync: Off
Texture filtering: AF 4X Advanced PhysX: On

Benchmark Settings:


Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!







Metro Redux: 2033 is about 1 min. I ran each driver 5 runs, took the average generated by benchmark.


Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!







Metro Redux: Last Light is about 3 min. I ran each driver 3 runs, took the average generated by benchmark.


Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!







GPU-Z(5 runs of 2033/2 runs of Last Light):


Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!







A couple of things I wish were different. One, it doesn't list the driver used in the report. Two, It doesn't tell you which of the Metro benchmarks you used.

Metro Redux; 2033 and Metro: Last Light Driver Results

Note:
It seems that both of these benchmarks prefer core speed over memory. With the Vram kept at 8000 and increasing the core, it looked to me to perform better.

I did do a run with a big OC on both my GPU and CPU.

Metro Redux: 2033
1594/8200 4.6ghz:


Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!







For those of you wondering about power. It seems that this benchmark loads up my PSU more than any of the benchmarks to date.

Kill-A-Watt(3 pics):


Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


----------



## Hequaqua

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *orvils*
> 
> I got bored and flashed my stock BIOS back for test run. (Flashed my card on day one so didn't have a chance to run bench at stock)
> Here are some pics:
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> STOCK:
> 
> 
> 
> OC:
> 
> 
> 
> Also it is kinda weird - core clock doesn't want to be the one I set it in BIOS.
> Here are screens:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> BIOS and GPU-Z shows 1557 as boost clock but in bench it doesn't go higher than 1531.4
> My previous BIOS had 1531.4 as max and when I used EVGA Precision to add few extra +core it worked great at 1557.
> The card is EVGA GTX 970 SSC ACX2.0+
> Here is my edited BIOS - https://drive.google.com/file/d/0Bz-GMm4KgQJlUWgtUl8xd2V4TFE/view?usp=sharing


Did you set the boost speed in the Clocks Table in the bios? It has to be set there as well.


----------



## Xeno1

I only bench on Valley. The others take to long.


----------



## Hequaqua

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Xeno1*
> 
> I only bench on Valley. The others take to long.


3 minutes is shorter than 60 seconds? lol

The 2033 benchmark is 60 sec. So you get three runs for the price of one!!









Last Light is the same length as Valley.


----------



## Xeno1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Hequaqua*
> 
> 3 minutes is shorter than 60 seconds? lol
> 
> The 2033 benchmark is 60 sec. So you get three runs for the price of one!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Last Light is the same length as Valley.


What is the 2033 benchmark? I have not seen that one.


----------



## Hequaqua

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Xeno1*
> 
> What is the 2033 benchmark? I have not seen that one.


There are two. One in each of Metro Redux games. Metro Redux:2033 and Metro Redux: Last Light. They are more toward overall gaming, than just a graphic benchmark.


----------



## Vellinious

Firestrike is much shorter than Valley or Heaven......


----------



## Vellinious

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *orvils*
> 
> I got bored and flashed my stock BIOS back for test run. (Flashed my card on day one so didn't have a chance to run bench at stock)
> Here are some pics:
> STOCK:
> 
> 
> 
> OC:
> 
> 
> 
> Also it is kinda weird - core clock doesn't want to be the one I set it in BIOS.
> Here are screens:
> 
> 
> 
> BIOS and GPU-Z shows 1557 as boost clock but in bench it doesn't go higher than 1531.4
> My previous BIOS had 1531.4 as max and when I used EVGA Precision to add few extra +core it worked great at 1557.
> The card is EVGA GTX 970 SSC ACX2.0+
> Here is my edited BIOS - https://drive.google.com/file/d/0Bz-GMm4KgQJlUWgtUl8xd2V4TFE/view?usp=sharing


I noticed that when if I go back to the stock bios, it takes a few boot cycles to change back all the way. Although, if I change the boost / clock settings at all, it'll sit at 1531 and taunt me..forever. I just gave up, and ran it at 1531. Memory is still happy to change though. = P


----------



## Moparman

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Vellinious*
> 
> How were you doing 4 way SLI with 970s? lol
> 
> EDIT: NM, I guess you can run them in 4 way. No idea why you would, the returns are just god awful after 2. /shrug
> 
> Thanks for stoppin by to tell us you were selling your 970s. lol


Don't think it did that bad on old drivers. http://hwbot.org/submission/2879779_moparman_3dmark___fire_strike_extreme_4x_geforce_gtx_970_15383_marks


----------



## Xeno1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Vellinious*
> 
> Firestrike is much shorter than Valley or Heaven......


What? Valley is free. The shorter version of FS must not be free. I do FS i have to do the demo as well.


----------



## Xeno1

yall goofing on me?


----------



## Vellinious

If you don't own firestrike i must make you watch the demo too.... I bought it. It's always on sale on steam for like $5. Best overclocking tool in my toolkit. Other than GPUz and PCX/AB.


----------



## Vellinious

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Moparman*
> 
> Don't think it did that bad on old drivers. http://hwbot.org/submission/2879779_moparman_3dmark___fire_strike_extreme_4x_geforce_gtx_970_15383_marks


Yeah, that's scaling VERY well because it's a synthetic. But even with it scaling VERY well, you're still getting diminishing returns. It's like running 2 drives in Raid 0, vs 4 drives in Raid 0. You'll not see that kind of scaling in games. Not even close. But, I digress.

G'luck with your 980tis. = )


----------



## Hequaqua

Spend hours on a OC'ing site. Hours applying what we have learned....and worry that a benchmark is 3 mins.....or even 5 mins long

....priceless....lmao









.....you're killing me Smalls, you're killing me. (Sandlot reference)


----------



## Vellinious

Hadn't considered that, but....yeah, it is kinda funny. lol


----------



## Hequaqua

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Vellinious*
> 
> Hadn't considered that, but....yeah, it is kinda funny. lol


Benchmarks are when you actually get to see your work in action.

I don't want to be a two-minute man in benchmarks too!!! (a little crude humor)







lmao


----------



## kanttii

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *orvils*
> 
> I got bored and flashed my stock BIOS back for test run. (Flashed my card on day one so didn't have a chance to run bench at stock)
> Here are some pics:
> STOCK:
> 
> 
> 
> OC:
> 
> 
> 
> Also it is kinda weird - core clock doesn't want to be the one I set it in BIOS.
> Here are screens:
> 
> 
> 
> BIOS and GPU-Z shows 1557 as boost clock but in bench it doesn't go higher than 1531.4
> My previous BIOS had 1531.4 as max and when I used EVGA Precision to add few extra +core it worked great at 1557.
> The card is EVGA GTX 970 SSC ACX2.0+
> Here is my edited BIOS - https://drive.google.com/file/d/0Bz-GMm4KgQJlUWgtUl8xd2V4TFE/view?usp=sharing


Can't add spoiler on mobile.. But your card is throtttling according to the GPU z screenshot. It might be voltage related, or power, so keep that running and do another bench, then check what perfcap reasons were from GPU z sensors tab


----------



## Vellinious

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kanttii*
> 
> Can't add spoiler on mobile.. But your card is throtttling according to the GPU z screenshot. It might be voltage related, or power, so keep that running and do another bench, then check what perfcap reasons were from GPU z sensors tab


Uh....where do you see it throttling? GPU usage is dropping, but that's pretty normal between screens. The clock rates look steady all the way across.


----------



## Fantasy

So my Nvidia drivers crashed and recovered but my clock speed is stuck at 540MHz. Does anyone know how to reset the GPU clocks to full speed without restarting my PC?


----------



## hurricane28

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Fantasy*
> 
> So my Nvidia drivers crashed and recovered but my clock speed is stuck at 540MHz. Does anyone know how to reset the GPU clocks to full speed without restarting my PC?


Yeah, go to hardware manager and disable en re-enable the GPU driver. That always works for me.


----------



## kanttii

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Vellinious*
> 
> Uh....where do you see it throttling? GPU usage is dropping, but that's pretty normal between screens. The clock rates look steady all the way across.


Did the perfcap bar have some blue color or something other than util as message? If it doesn't go all the way up to was it 1550mhz or so but stays at 1531 there has to be throttling :-o

Edit: Oh LOL it was in the stock bios screenshot


----------



## Fantasy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *hurricane28*
> 
> Yeah, go to hardware manager and disable en re-enable the GPU driver. That always works for me.


Great ! it worked. Thanks.
+Rep


----------



## hurricane28

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Fantasy*
> 
> Great ! it worked. Thanks.
> +Rep


Thnx, glad it worked for ya









Now post some nice benchmark results


----------



## Fantasy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *hurricane28*
> 
> Thnx, glad it worked for ya
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Now post some nice benchmark results


Alright. What would you like me to bench?
This new driver "359.00" isn't as stable as my old driver with my overclock :/


----------



## Vellinious

350....bench 350. Take video


----------



## Fantasy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Vellinious*
> 
> 350....bench 350. Take video


There you go


----------



## hurricane28

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Fantasy*
> 
> Alright. What would you like me to bench?
> This new driver "359.00" isn't as stable as my old driver with my overclock :/


All the new drivers are worthless in benching IMO, take 353.62 driver, that's one gives you the best score


----------



## hurricane28

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Fantasy*
> 
> There you go


haha that's funny


----------



## Vellinious

lulz


----------



## DeathAngel74

Meh, I just borked Windows. I think the iso was corrupt. I had to get another one from technet....If anyone needs it and has their own key, I can post the google drive link, if its allowed on the site. If not, mods please delete this post.
x64
Part- X17-59465
Windows 7 Ultimate SP1-U ISO (Refresh)
en_windows_7_ultimate_with_sp1_x64_dvd_u_677332.iso
SHA1: 36AE90DEFBAD9D9539E649B193AE573B77A71C83
ISO/CRC: 992B8FCD


Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!



https://googledrive.com/host/0ByXszuHgPs8ubkpHRFhqY3ZGZnc



Once complete, rename the file X17-59465.iso Burn with IMGBurn or use Windows 7 USB DVD Download tool to install from USB drive.


----------



## hurricane28

Its a Windows 7 issue i guess, had that so many times, i was so fed up with W7 that i installed W8.1 and until today, no problems.

Where do you store the Windows btw? I have it on my flash drive so if anything goes wrong i can do an repair install. Its also the fastest way of installing an operating system.


----------



## DeathAngel74

Nah, the first time around I was too lazy to log into my Technet account, DVD was scratched and pitted. Had to download a fresh ISO and set it up on a 8 GB thumb drive.


----------



## Fantasy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *hurricane28*
> 
> All the new drivers are worthless in benching IMO, take 353.62 driver, that's one gives you the best score


Well here are my three runs with 359.00. I will download 353.62 and run another three runs.

*
*

Something I noticed is when I alt+tab and go back into Heaven and run the benchmark again I get lower score. My first and third run on the 353.62 is without alt+tabing. My second run on 353.62 is with alt+tab. All my runs on 359.00 except for the first run are after alt+tab



Spoiler: GPU info and clocks



I have a Gigabyte GTX 970 G1 Gaming with an EK water block and back plate.

Core Clock:- 1590MHz
Memory Clock:- 4059MHz
GPU Voltage:- 1.325V
Max temp with fans at 800 RPM:- 50C
Max temp with fans at 1600 RPM:- 45C
Max temp with fans at 2250 RPM:- 40C






Spoiler: Settings and GPU-z










Spoiler: Three runs on 359.00



Settings:-
Run 1


Run 2


Run 3






Spoiler: Three runs on 353.62



Run 1


Run 2


Run 3

/SPOILER]


----------



## hurricane28

Good.

I also noticed that if you install an operating system on an overclocked system its very likely that windows get corrupt very easily. I learned that the hard way tho lol

I always have an backup of my oveclock settings in my bios. I only apply the overclock if everything is installed especially drivers in order to make sure nothing gets corrupted. I also detach all of my other hard drives because W 7 has the nasty habit of installing some important files over to an other drive..


----------



## hurricane28

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Fantasy*
> 
> Well here are my three runs with 359.00. I will download 353.62 and run another three runs.
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Settings and GPU-z
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Three runs on 359.00
> 
> 
> 
> Settings:-
> Run 1
> 
> 
> Run 2
> 
> 
> Run 3


Nice runs, what about Firestrike? And post some more info on your clock and memory speed plz. so we can compare scores here


----------



## DeathAngel74

LOL! I installed with my CPU and GPU overclock intact. Somehow it installed GPT instead of MBR.


----------



## hurricane28

I am sorry but what is GPT and MBR? lol


----------



## DeathAngel74

Quote:


> Master boot record (MBR) disks use the standard BIOS partition table. GUID partition table (GPT) disks use unified extensible firmware interface (UEFI). One advantage of GPT disks is that you can have more than four partitions on each disk. GPT is also required for disks larger than 2 terabytes.


----------



## Vellinious

Rockin EQ last nite, went to POF, did some KA DPS to them MFers. Got me a BA, an SC, and a dinger.

Please, be polite and don't abbreviate everything. = )


----------



## DeathAngel74

Sorry, lazy habit.


----------



## hurricane28

lmao don't have a clue what you are talking about and i think you feel the same


----------



## DeathAngel74

yup, i get bent out of shape every time i have to re-install windows. If i didnt have to run Wine for Windows based games, I'd be using Ubuntu. I only really ever used Ubuntu to compile PSP Custom Firmware(cfw).


----------



## hurricane28

I don't have any problems anymore today.

Most of the times its user related issues to be honest because people tweak with windows and when its getting corrupted they blame windows for it lol

Again, I speak out of my own experience and i learned from that. That's why i don't apply tweaks that some say speed up windows.
I also don't have to do re-installs because of corruption, i just insert the USB stick with the windows installation and do an repair install because its a pain to install everything again and i am not well known about my patience with certain things lol


----------



## Fantasy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *hurricane28*
> 
> Nice runs, what about Firestrike? And post some more info on your clock and memory speed plz. so we can compare scores here


Ohh damn







You should have told me you want Firestrike results








Alright. I will run it now. I updated my old post with all my results. You were right. 353.62 is better for benchmarking. I want to see your Heaven scores.


----------



## hurricane28

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Fantasy*
> 
> Ohh damn
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You should have told me you want Firestrike results
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Alright. I will run it now. I updated my old post with all my results. You were right. 353.62 is better for benchmarking. I want to see your Heaven scores.


That's quite alright dude, nice that you noticed that as well about the drivers.

Good, looking forward to your results. I am not benching at the moment, i am going to bed now because its very late here. Tomorrow i will run some benches for ya









Good luck and good night all.


----------



## Vellinious

I co a clean install once a year. But, the only thing I have on my OS drive is the OS. All my games and such are on the raid drives.


----------



## Hequaqua

I need a bigger case. I just bought a 240mm AIO cooling unit. It won't fit in my Corsair 230t, unless I mount the fans outside of the chassis.









I'm leaning toward this one. Lots of features for the price.

Phanteks " Enthoo Pro Series "

Thoughts,Suggestions?


----------



## rfarmer

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Hequaqua*
> 
> I need a bigger case. I just bought a 240mm AIO cooling unit. It won't fit in my Corsair 230t, unless I mount the fans outside of the chassis.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I'm leaning toward this one. Lots of features for the price.
> 
> Phanteks " Enthoo Pro Series "
> 
> Thoughts,Suggestions?


I'm in the Phantkes owners club and that is a quite popular case. Users seem to really like it and it has good watercooling support. From what I have read Phanteks support is top notch if you ever need it.


----------



## Hequaqua

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *rfarmer*
> 
> I'm in the Phantkes owners club and that is a quite popular case. Users seem to really like it and it has good watercooling support. From what I have read Phanteks support is top notch if you ever need it.


Cool. Yea I looked at it on several places. The YouTube video I watched really convinced me to take a look at it. It's like 99.00 right now. I put in a Price Alert, maybe it will go down in the next few days or weeks.

I'll know in a few days what, if anything, I am going to do. I love my 230t. While the fans mounted on the outside wouldn't be too bad. I would much rather they were internal.

Thanks for the info.


----------



## Benjiw

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Hequaqua*
> 
> Cool. Yea I looked at it on several places. The YouTube video I watched really convinced me to take a look at it. It's like 99.00 right now. I put in a Price Alert, maybe it will go down in the next few days or weeks.
> 
> I'll know in a few days what, if anything, I am going to do. I love my 230t. While the fans mounted on the outside wouldn't be too bad. I would much rather they were internal.
> 
> Thanks for the info.


I just cut my case up when my 360mm rad wouldn't fit.


----------



## Vellinious

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Hequaqua*
> 
> I need a bigger case. I just bought a 240mm AIO cooling unit. It won't fit in my Corsair 230t, unless I mount the fans outside of the chassis.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I'm leaning toward this one. Lots of features for the price.
> 
> Phanteks " Enthoo Pro Series "
> 
> Thoughts,Suggestions?


Fractal Design makes a really good case with a lot of water cooling support as well. The TT Core X9 is a water coolers dream.


----------



## Benjiw

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Vellinious*
> 
> Fractal Design makes a really good case with a lot of water cooling support as well. The TT Core X9 is a water coolers dream.


My gf has the Define S, beautiful case.


----------



## Vellinious

I have 3 of the Define XL R2s....excellent cases. Built like tanks. Love em.


----------



## hurricane28

I was bored so i thought let me run some benchmarks









http://www.3dmark.com/3dm/9490377?

http://www.3dmark.com/fs/6636186

Nothing to brag about but, yeah lol


----------



## Fantasy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *hurricane28*
> 
> I was bored so i thought let me run some benchmarks
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> http://www.3dmark.com/3dm/9490377?
> 
> http://www.3dmark.com/fs/6636186
> 
> Nothing to brag about but, yeah lol


Wait what. Your 970 is kicking my 970 ass. What is your overclock on your 970?

http://www.3dmark.com/3dm/9490962?

http://www.3dmark.com/3dm/9491012?


----------



## hurricane28

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Fantasy*
> 
> Wait what. Your 970 is kicking my 970 ass. What is your overclock on your 970?
> 
> http://www.3dmark.com/3dm/9490962?
> 
> http://www.3dmark.com/3dm/9491012?


1580 MHz on the core and 2126 MHz on the vram.


----------



## Fantasy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *hurricane28*
> 
> 1580 MHz on the core and 2126 MHz on the vram.


oooh I don't like you anymore


----------



## hurricane28

lol yes you do, use it as an motivation to overclock your GPU further









You can do better than that what you showed me, i am sure of it.


----------



## Fantasy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *hurricane28*
> 
> lol yes you do, use it as an motivation to overclock your GPU further
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You can do better than that what you showed me, i am sure of it.


I'm actually trying


----------



## hurricane28

Good luck, looking forward to your results


----------



## Hequaqua

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *hurricane28*
> 
> I was bored so i thought let me run some benchmarks
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> http://www.3dmark.com/3dm/9490377?
> 
> http://www.3dmark.com/fs/6636186
> 
> Nothing to brag about but, yeah lol


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Fantasy*
> 
> Wait what. Your 970 is kicking my 970 ass. What is your overclock on your 970?
> 
> http://www.3dmark.com/3dm/9490962?
> 
> http://www.3dmark.com/3dm/9491012?


Man, those are tough to watch....lol

http://www.3dmark.com/fs/6636853

http://www.3dmark.com/fs/6636744

Comparison:

Ultra: http://www.3dmark.com/compare/fs/6636223/fs/6636672/fs/6636744

Extreme: http://www.3dmark.com/compare/fs/6636223/fs/6636672/fs/6636744

Both of you are at 4.8ghz!!! I wish I could get to that with this card.


----------



## Fantasy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Hequaqua*
> 
> Man, those are tough to watch....lol
> 
> http://www.3dmark.com/fs/6636853
> 
> http://www.3dmark.com/fs/6636744
> 
> Comparison:
> 
> Ultra: http://www.3dmark.com/compare/fs/6636223/fs/6636672/fs/6636744
> 
> Extreme: http://www.3dmark.com/compare/fs/6636223/fs/6636672/fs/6636744


Ohh my god....... ooh I hate you too. Man.... I can't push my card past 1596/4059 :/


----------



## Hequaqua

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Fantasy*
> 
> Ohh my god....... ooh I hate you too. Man.... I can't push my card past 1596/4059 :/


1600 is about my limit on the core. It doesn't matter what voltage I try. My benching bios lets me get to those at no more than 1.275v. I don't remember what I had the Vram set to. I thought I did a run at 8400.


----------



## Fantasy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Hequaqua*
> 
> 1600 is about my limit on the core. It doesn't matter what voltage I try. My benching bios lets me get to those at no more than 1.275v. I don't remember what I had the Vram set to. I thought I did a run at 8400.


hm... Out of curiosity is your OC settings 100% stable or is it just benchmark? Because I mean I can get my gpu to do 1601/4104 stable for only benchamrks. But I doubt its stable for games.

1601/4104
http://www.3dmark.com/3dm/9492117?


----------



## Hequaqua

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Fantasy*
> 
> hm... Out of curiosity is your OC settings 100% stable or is it just benchmark? Because I mean I can get my gpu to do 1601/4104 stable for only benchamrks. But I doubt its stable for games.
> 
> 1601/4104
> http://www.3dmark.com/3dm/9492117?


I have no idea really. My benchmarking bios is 1557/[email protected] My "everyday" bios is 1506/[email protected] I haven't tried to game at those high clocks. If I had to guess, I would say I could game at 1560/8000 without any issues(everyday bios). I used to game at 1557/8000 on my first modded bios. I think the voltage was 1.250v then. I really don't see that much of an improvement to justify gaming at +1550/8000. The gains just aren't there after about 1550.


----------



## Fantasy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Hequaqua*
> 
> I have no idea really. My benchmarking bios is 1557/[email protected] My "everyday" bios is 1506/[email protected] I haven't tried to game at those high clocks. If I had to guess, I would say I could game at 1560/8000 without any issues(everyday bios). I used to game at 1557/8000 on my first modded bios. I think the voltage was 1.250v then. I really don't see that much of an improvement to justify gaming at +1550/8000. The gains just aren't there after about 1550.


hmmm.. I see.


----------



## usoldier

Hi guys, just got this Asus 970 Strix ive been on Red team for a while now so i dont actualy know mutch about OC on the Nvidia side and would like some advice.

Can i safely run this card with this settings.

Power Target 120%

Gpu Temp target 82cº

Gpu clock Offset +160

Mem Offset + 400

Overvoltage +37mv ( <- Will this hurt my card on the long run )

What Temperature should i aim for with this oc ?


----------



## Hequaqua

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *usoldier*
> 
> Hi guys, just got this Asus 970 Strix ive been on Red team for a while now so i dont actualy know mutch about OC on the Nvidia side and would like some advice.
> 
> Can i safely run this card with this settings.
> 
> Power Target 120%
> 
> Gpu Temp target 82cº
> 
> Gpu clock Offset +160
> 
> Mem Offset + 400
> 
> Overvoltage +37mv ( <- Will this hurt my card on the long run )
> 
> What Temperature should i aim for with this oc ?


On stock bios, that voltage shouldn't be too bad. Temp looks a bit high. Use AB/PX to set a custom fan curve, see how that works out. Run GPU-Z and see if you are getting any perfcaps. They can/will make your card throttle.

EDIT: Power and Voltage are probably locked by the stock bios.


----------



## Vellinious

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *usoldier*
> 
> Hi guys, just got this Asus 970 Strix ive been on Red team for a while now so i dont actualy know mutch about OC on the Nvidia side and would like some advice.
> 
> Can i safely run this card with this settings.
> 
> Power Target 120%
> 
> Gpu Temp target 82cº
> 
> Gpu clock Offset +160
> 
> Mem Offset + 400
> 
> Overvoltage +37mv ( <- Will this hurt my card on the long run )
> 
> What Temperature should i aim for with this oc ?


The ASUS STRIX is voltage locked at the VRM to 1.212v. You could set that slider on +1000mv and it wouldn't matter.


----------



## usoldier

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Vellinious*
> 
> The ASUS STRIX is voltage locked at the VRM to 1.212v. You could set that slider on +1000mv and it wouldn't matter.


So no issues running this settings then ?

Iam getting stable 1466 with it and temps hit 65cº max


----------



## Vellinious

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *usoldier*
> 
> So no issues running this settings then ?
> 
> Iam getting stable 1466 with it and temps hit 65cº max


Yup, should be good to go. Maxwell can handle 1.3v just fine, so the voltage there will never cause you any problems. Just watch your temps, and make sure to keep the card as cool as possible. Maxwell LOVES to play in the cold.


----------



## usoldier

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Vellinious*
> 
> Yup, should be good to go. Maxwell can handle 1.3v just fine, so the voltage there will never cause you any problems. Just watch your temps, and make sure to keep the card as cool as possible. Maxwell LOVES to play in the cold.


Thanks for the help m8 cheers


----------



## Mr-Dark

My New 144hz monitor



OMG I'm dead from long time *_* 144hz FTW


----------



## Vellinious

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Hequaqua*
> 
> Man, those are tough to watch....lol
> 
> http://www.3dmark.com/fs/6636853
> 
> http://www.3dmark.com/fs/6636744
> 
> Comparison:
> 
> Ultra: http://www.3dmark.com/compare/fs/6636223/fs/6636672/fs/6636744
> 
> Extreme: http://www.3dmark.com/compare/fs/6636223/fs/6636672/fs/6636744
> 
> Both of you are at 4.8ghz!!! I wish I could get to that with this card.


Can I play? = )

Extreme: http://www.3dmark.com/fs/6639110

Ultra: http://www.3dmark.com/3dm/9494640

Those at 1622 /2125. I still have some room there to work with to push it harder, but....I didn't feel like messing with it this morning. The CPU is at 4.3, my daily clock.


----------



## Vellinious

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mr-Dark*
> 
> My New 144hz monitor
> 
> 
> 
> OMG I'm dead from long time *_* 144hz FTW


Nice panel! Congrats!


----------



## Vellinious

Ok, so I lied. I had some breakfast and felt invigorated, so decided to push. Couldn't quite get 2150 to stay stable, so backed it off to 2135, and ran the core at 1631. I love this GPU

Extreme graphics score 6831: http://www.3dmark.com/fs/6639745

Ultra graphics score 3309: http://www.3dmark.com/fs/6639792


----------



## Hequaqua

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Vellinious*
> 
> Ok, so I lied. I had some breakfast and felt invigorated, so decided to push. Couldn't quite get 2150 to stay stable, so backed it off to 2135, and ran the core at 1631. I love this GPU
> 
> Extreme graphics score 6831: http://www.3dmark.com/fs/6639745
> 
> Ultra graphics score 3309: http://www.3dmark.com/fs/6639792


You can play, but you're at advantage.....6-cores/water....lol









I agree though....love this card.


----------



## hurricane28

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mr-Dark*
> 
> My New 144hz monitor
> 
> 
> 
> OMG I'm dead from long time *_* 144hz FTW


Congrats, you have the same panel as me







Its amazing what difference it makes in gaming compared to an 60 or even an 120 Hz panel.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mr-Dark*
> 
> My New 144hz monitor
> 
> 
> 
> OMG I'm dead from long time *_* 144hz FTW


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Vellinious*
> 
> Ok, so I lied. I had some breakfast and felt invigorated, so decided to push. Couldn't quite get 2150 to stay stable, so backed it off to 2135, and ran the core at 1631. I love this GPU
> 
> Extreme graphics score 6831: http://www.3dmark.com/fs/6639745
> 
> Ultra graphics score 3309: http://www.3dmark.com/fs/6639792


Nice score dude, but now were gonna hate you for it







You maybe happy with your GPU but i am not so much, you can call it jealousy if you like


----------



## DeathAngel74

Has anyone used steam tool v1.1? I want to install Steam on the OS ssd and games on the Games ssd


----------



## Fantasy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Vellinious*
> 
> Can I play? = )
> 
> Extreme: http://www.3dmark.com/fs/6639110
> 
> Ultra: http://www.3dmark.com/3dm/9494640
> 
> Those at 1622 /2125. I still have some room there to work with to push it harder, but....I didn't feel like messing with it this morning. The CPU is at 4.3, my daily clock.


You know. I'm starting not to like this forum anymore








I'm dead last. I have the worst score









I was happy. I was happy with my card before I came here. I want to be alone for a moment please. ;_;

I'm kidding btw. Love u guys








Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mr-Dark*
> 
> My New 144hz monitor
> 
> 
> 
> OMG I'm dead from long time *_* 144hz FTW


Btw how is the 144hz monitor. is it worth it? Can you feel the difference between 60hz and 144hz? Is it that big of a deal?


----------



## hurricane28

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Fantasy*
> 
> You know. I'm starting not to like this forum anymore
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I'm dead last. I have the worst score
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I was happy. I was happy with my card before I came here. I want to be alone for a moment please. ;_;
> Btw how is the 144hz monitor. is it worth it? Can you feel the difference between 60hz and 144hz? Is it that big of a deal?


I am still positive that you can get a higher score out of your card.

you need more patience, i couldn't get higher than 14 K at first and i was getting angry. Later because i forced my GPU in to surrender so it gave me scores i never seen before lol









Every GPU is different, you just need to learn yours.


----------



## Mr-Dark

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Vellinious*
> 
> Nice panel! Congrats!


Thanks Dude








Quote:


> Congrats, you have the same panel as me biggrin.gif Its amazing what difference it makes in gaming compared to an 60 or even an 120 Hz panel.


What I can say 60hz is junk! 144hz and never look back








Quote:


> Btw how is the 144hz monitor. is it worth it? Can you feel the difference between 60hz and 144hz? Is it that big of a deal?


Yes! It's smoother than 60hz even in desktop when you move the mouse & open window or play any game the difference is huge also now I see something in any games when my fps drop to 70 or 50 the game still smooth no stutter while with 60hz any fps drop to 70 the game will stutter as hell


----------



## rfarmer

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DeathAngel74*
> 
> Has anyone used steam tool v1.1? I want to install Steam on the OS ssd and games on the Games ssd


Do you mean like this?



I have Steam on my C: drive and all my games on my D: drive, I just set the default folder location.


----------



## DeathAngel74

yup, I did exactly that, lol.


----------



## rfarmer

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DeathAngel74*
> 
> yup, I did exactly that, lol.


----------



## Fantasy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *hurricane28*
> 
> I am still positive that you can get a higher score out of your card.
> 
> you need more patience, i couldn't get higher than 14 K at first and i was getting angry. Later because i forced my GPU in to surrender so it gave me scores i never seen before lol
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Every GPU is different, you just need to learn yours.


I will try it later tonight. For now I need to understand why my DirectX 12 code is not working.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mr-Dark*
> 
> Yes! It's smoother than 60hz even in desktop when you move the mouse & open window or play any game the difference is huge also now I see something in any games when my fps drop to 70 or 50 the game still smooth no stutter while with 60hz any fps drop to 70 the game will stutter as hell


I can't wait to get my hands on a 1440p 144hz monitor. But they are so expansive. $800. ;_;


----------



## Benjiw

My EVGA 970 keeps crashing while playing Dirt 3 but will remain stable at 100% fan speed so I think Temps are holding back my clocks.


----------



## irkozy

Hello, Just joined yesterday, and also bought two EVGA 970s (SLI'd) yesterday. Looking forward to some interaction and knowledge exchange on my machine (though it will be mostly a one way exchange at first=>). Which thread is a good place to start with overclocking 970s basics?


----------



## Vellinious

Which model of 970 is it? How much overclocking, and how easy it is will depend on that.


----------



## irkozy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Vellinious*
> 
> Which model of 970 is it? How much overclocking, and how easy it is will depend on that.


They are EVGA GTX 970 SSC ACX 2 (04G-P4-3979). Just got them to replace a pair of SLI'd GTX 570s.

The fact that they say that are 'SUPERSUPERclocked' makes me wonder if that is a legit claim or just fancy package talk.

I play only BF4.

Water cooled, ASUS MoBo-overclocked i7 2700 (4.4 I think?) via the UEFI GUI. Corsair 1200 PSU

I'm really new to tinkering with PCs, but its been fun so far, so I might say something wrong, and if I'm missing some info please ask--I will reply so I can get to the bottom of this.

*Also having a really hard time getting my rig info to populate.


----------



## rfarmer

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *irkozy*
> 
> They are EVGA GTX 970 SSC ACX 2 (04G-P4-3979). Just got them to replace a pair of SLI'd GTX 570s.
> 
> The fact that they say that are 'SUPERSUPERclocked' makes me wonder if that is a legit claim or just fancy package talk.
> 
> I play only BF4.
> 
> Water cooled, ASUS MoBo-overclocked i7 2700 (4.4 I think?) via the UEFI GUI. Corsair 1200 PSU
> 
> I'm really new to tinkering with PCs, but its been fun so far, so I might say something wrong, and if I'm missing some info please ask--I will reply so I can get to the bottom of this.
> 
> *Also having a really hard time getting my rig info to populate.


Make sure and get these two apps if you don't have them https://www.techpowerup.com/gpuz/ gpu-z for graphics card info, a must for overclocking and http://www.cpuid.com/softwares/cpu-z.html cpu-z for processor into.


----------



## irkozy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *rfarmer*
> 
> Make sure and get these two apps if you don't have them https://www.techpowerup.com/gpuz/ gpu-z for graphics card info, a must for overclocking and http://www.cpuid.com/softwares/cpu-z.html cpu-z for processor into.


I did do that, thanks! I'm just going to have to figure out how to decipher all the info in those apps.


----------



## Vellinious

Is the 3979 the Best Buy card?


----------



## irkozy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Vellinious*
> 
> Is the 3979 the Best Buy card?


I did get it from Best Buy, but I didn't think that was a "card". I thought that was just a part/model #.


----------



## Vellinious

Graphics card. Card.


----------



## Hequaqua

I have been having this issue. It's been kinda hard to remember to grab a screenshot of. I finally remembered.

What could be the cause of this:


Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!








At first I thought it was the GPU, but now I'm not so sure. It seems to only happen on Chrome. I am running the most current version. I can't seem to pinpoint the issue though. It happens when I'm on another page and hit the back button in the browser. I'm not 100% sure if it happens when I have a window open then go back to another open window. It's more annoying than anything really.

Thoughts?


----------



## Hequaqua

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *irkozy*
> 
> I did get it from Best Buy, but I didn't think that was a "card". I thought that was just a part/model #.


Welcome to the club!!

You are in the right place for learning about OC'ing your 970's. There are a lot of good, smart people floating in and out of this thread. A lot of us enjoy helping those who are new to OC'ing or even been doing it for a long time.

You will find all kinds of info here.

If you don't want to spend hours going through all the responses, use the Search function. It will help you narrow down what information you are looking for on just the thread.

Good Luck, and don't be afraid to ask questions.


----------



## melodystyle2003

Check this out: http://www.overclock.net/t/1360884/official-top-30-unigine-valley-benchmark-1-0/12750_50#post_24656418


----------



## DeathAngel74

@irkozy
If they are best buy cards, check out this thread in the nvidia drivers section.
http://www.overclock.net/t/1573148/best-buy-exclusive-evga-gtx-970-ssc-gaming-acx-2-0-2-0-air-h20-bios-04g-p4-3979-kb-and-04g-p4-3979-kf
the 3979-kb is really a 2974-kr= 970 sc acx 2.0
3979-kf= 3975-kr, 970 ssc acx 2.0+
EDIT:
If you just got the two 3979 kb's, take them back to bestbuy for the 3979 kf's. They are better cards....better power delivery, dual bios switch, mosfet cooling plate, 6+8pin connections. They even come with a cool Fallout 4 backplate installed.


----------



## Vellinious

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *melodystyle2003*
> 
> Check this out: http://www.overclock.net/t/1360884/official-top-30-unigine-valley-benchmark-1-0/12750_50#post_24656418


Yeah, I saw it. Looks like it bugged out and black screened, but kept counting frames and gave him a score. lol. That's definitely not a legit run. = P


----------



## DeathAngel74

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Vellinious*
> 
> Is the 3979 the Best Buy card?


Yup, remember the one that kept giving me hell with the power limit thing???? That be the card...


----------



## Vellinious

Yeah, that's what I thought.


----------



## pokerapar88

Hey guys!!!

I have a Gigabyte G1 GTX 970. I got it quite a long time ago. I have found that pushing my OC above 75mhz on the core (and 112% on the power limit) which takes the core at around 1495mhz it will crash in some games, even though I upped the mv to +87mv is this a limitation on my particular chip or is there something that can be solved with BIOS mod?

Any tips?

I'm quite happy with my current oc which is 1450mhz on the core and +150mhz on the vram with +25mv for extra stability on some games like TESO... but I wanted to know if it is wiser to push my card any further for everyday use.

Thanks!


----------



## Vellinious

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *pokerapar88*
> 
> Hey guys!!!
> 
> I have a Gigabyte G1 GTX 970. I got it quite a long time ago. I have found that pushing my OC above 75mhz on the core (and 112% on the power limit) which takes the core at around 1495mhz it will crash in some games, even though I upped the mv to +87mv is this a limitation on my particular chip or is there something that can be solved with BIOS mod?
> 
> Any tips?
> 
> I'm quite happy with my current oc which is 1450mhz on the core and +150mhz on the vram with +25mv for extra stability on some games like TESO... but I wanted to know if it is wiser to push my card any further for everyday use.
> 
> Thanks!


At 1450 you shouldn't need to touch the voltage slider....


----------



## DeathAngel74

new driver tomorrow...
https://forums.geforce.com/default/topic/900361/geforce-drivers/just-cause-3-amp-rainbow-six-game-ready-drivers-/
rainbox 6 siege, just cause 3 and Fallout 4 SLI profile.


----------



## irkozy

Returning tomorrow. Thanks for the info.


----------



## Vellinious

lol, another one I won't be updating too. They're done making "performance enhancement" drivers, guys. They're just "game hotfix" drivers now. So, unless you need that driver for the game.....stay put where you're at, and save yourself the time. = )


----------



## DeathAngel74

I saw something about AC:Syndicate in the driver update list. I got it after fighting with Best Buy about the Bullets or Blades promotion. May try the new driver, so far 359.00 is not crashing my system. 353.62 was the best for benchmark scores aside from 350.12 though, lol


----------



## Hequaqua

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Vellinious*
> 
> lol, another one I won't be updating too. They're done making "performance enhancement" drivers, guys. They're just "game hotfix" drivers now. So, unless you need that driver for the game.....stay put where you're at, and save yourself the time. = )


Agree....but I will do my normal testing and see what the numbers look like.

On another note. Santa was here today, too bad I have to wait to really check it out:









Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!







Cherry MX Brown switches. Plug and play, no frills.


----------



## DeathAngel74

There is no such thing as Santa!!! Santa is dead.. LMAO.....Bah friggin hum bug


----------



## Hequaqua

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DeathAngel74*
> 
> There is no such thing as Santa!!! Santa is dead.. LMAO.....Bah friggin hum bug


My Uncle used to tell me that Santa pissed himself at 30,000 feet and froze to death....lol

OK...the "ol Lady" says no playing till Christmas.


----------



## hurricane28

you hit the nail on the head dude, we share the same thoughts about that.

The reason why people have problems with drivers is because they don't install them correctly, just update them because they think they will get better performance or an combination of the 2.

Anything after 353.62 is basically crap on my system but it can be working on others system pretty well so it also depends on the system you are running.

But most of the time when people get errors is because they lack of understanding how to install a driver correctly or where to use it for in the first place.


----------



## Mr-Dark

Life still playable with single 970 +144hz









http://www.3dmark.com/3dm/9516444

Its the time for custom bios! can someone help ?


----------



## DeathAngel74

I remember the principal at my daughter's school calling me when she was in Kindergarten..."Please come get your daughter, she told another child Santa was dead and hit them with a rock. She said it was a lump of coal because the other child was "BAD"" When I got there to the office, my wife was there(she teaches 1st grade at my daughter's school). She just stood there shaking her head at me. lmao


----------



## DeathAngel74

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *irkozy*
> 
> Returning tomorrow. Thanks for the info.


You'll be happier with the new cards in the long run.


----------



## Vellinious

I've been following some threads on some of the other overclocking and tech sites. How is it that these "overclocking gurus" and "review kings" don't know about the power limit problems with Maxwell? It just floors me, and kills me a little inside to see people post reviews about "overclocking the 970" and seeing some sub 1500mhz with 1850 on the memory overclock on these cards, and they think that it's good?! I just don't get it.


----------



## Solders18

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DeathAngel74*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *irkozy*
> 
> Returning tomorrow. Thanks for the info.
> 
> 
> 
> You'll be happier with the new cards in the long run.
Click to expand...

OOOOOOO fallout 4


----------



## Solders18

Just a random benchmark for the fun of it. card on stock settings


----------



## Hequaqua

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Vellinious*
> 
> I've been following some threads on some of the other overclocking and tech sites. How is it that these "overclocking gurus" and "review kings" don't know about the power limit problems with Maxwell? It just floors me, and kills me a little inside to see people post reviews about "overclocking the 970" and seeing some sub 1500mhz with 1850 on the memory overclock on these cards, and they think that it's good?! I just don't get it.


1500 minimum.


----------



## Vellinious

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Hequaqua*
> 
> 1500 minimum.


Trouble is, people read these things and think, "wow, I'm informed and I know something now". 

Knowledge comes from reading, we all know that. Wisdom is knowing what is worth reading.


----------



## Hequaqua

A couple of videos.

The first is BF4 gameplay. 1560/8000. Ultra settings.

The second one was at the end of the round. I pulled GPU-Z over to show the readings. I recorded it with ShadowPlay. I think Fraps actually looks better, but the files are normally huge.


----------



## jleslie246

I am helping a buddy build a system for his kid. Is the EVGA 970 04G-P4-3978-KR 4GB FTW (w/ backplate) for $359 a good choice? NewEgg just ran out as I was closing out my order and I lost it. I just wanted to know if I should wait a few days for new stock or go ahead and order a different one. He will be running a 144Hz monitor so I want him to get as stong of a GPU as possible in his budget ($1400).

The rest of his system:

Asus VG248QE 24" 144Hz 1ms

i5-6500 Skylake

Asus H170 Pro Gaming

8G G.Skill DDR4 2133MHz

(+ the common peripherals, SSD, HDD, Keyboard, mouse etc.)


----------



## Vellinious

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jleslie246*
> 
> I am helping a buddy build a system for his kid. Is the EVGA 970 04G-P4-3978-KR 4GB FTW (w/ backplate) for $359 a good choice? NewEgg just ran out as I was closing out my order and I lost it. I just wanted to know if I should wait a few days for new stock or go ahead and order a different one. He will be running a 144Hz monitor so I want him to get as stong of a GPU as possible in his budget ($1400).
> 
> The rest of his system:
> 
> Asus VG248QE 24" 144Hz 1ms
> 
> i5-6500 Skylake
> 
> Asus H170 Pro Gaming
> 
> 8G G.Skill DDR4 2133MHz
> 
> (+ the common peripherals, SSD, HDD, Keyboard, mouse etc.)


Yeah, it's a good GPU. The MSI Gaming, the Gigabyte G1, the Zotac Amp Core Extreme Edition, the EVGA ACX 2.0+ FTW and SSC are all very good cards. They have factory overclocked settings which work very well, and they all have excellent components with which to overclock further.


----------



## Solders18

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jleslie246*
> 
> I am helping a buddy build a system for his kid. Is the EVGA 970 04G-P4-3978-KR 4GB FTW (w/ backplate) for $359 a good choice? NewEgg just ran out as I was closing out my order and I lost it. I just wanted to know if I should wait a few days for new stock or go ahead and order a different one. He will be running a 144Hz monitor so I want him to get as stong of a GPU as possible in his budget ($1400).
> 
> The rest of his system:
> 
> Asus VG248QE 24" 144Hz 1ms
> 
> i5-6500 Skylake
> 
> Asus H170 Pro Gaming
> 
> 8G G.Skill DDR4 2133MHz
> 
> (+ the common peripherals, SSD, HDD, Keyboard, mouse etc.)


Would bump that up to 16 GB of ram. most games are calling for 8 GB in the recommended settings now


----------



## Solders18

With 3 monitors connected the gpu stays at the 899 mhz clock rate. could i flash the bios and have it go to the next step down? i feel like i don't need that high of a clock for just general desktop, it almost never shows any usage, and never gets over 10%. with one monitor it is at 155ish mhz and is ice cold, but clocked up it stays in the 60's


----------



## jleslie246

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Solders18*
> 
> Would bump that up to 16 GB of ram. most games are calling for 8 GB in the recommended settings now


I couldn't find any that required over 8. And benchmarks were very close.

Fallout 4 is one that recommends 8.

He can add later. I already ordered 2x4G sticks. There are two more slots.


----------



## Solders18

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jleslie246*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Solders18*
> 
> Would bump that up to 16 GB of ram. most games are calling for 8 GB in the recommended settings now
> 
> 
> 
> I couldn't find any that did. And benchmarks were very close.
Click to expand...

fallout 4 minimum ram 8 GB
COD - BO3 minimum 6GB recommended 8GB
Just Cause 3 minimum 6 GB recommended 8 GB
Starwars Battlefront minimum 8GB recommended 16GB

Yes 8 GB will work, but if you're building it, build it once


----------



## jleslie246

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Solders18*
> 
> fallout 4 minimum ram 8 GB
> COD - BO3 minimum 6GB recommended 8GB
> Just Cause 3 minimum 6 GB recommended 8 GB
> Starwars Battlefront minimum 8GB recommended 16GB
> 
> Yes 8 GB will work, but if you're building it, build it once


Agreed. And ordered more. Thanks


----------



## rfarmer

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jleslie246*
> 
> Agreed. And ordered more. Thanks


Yeah I have to agree, I was running into low memory available on some of the newer titles using 8GB, never have that problem with 16GB.


----------



## Staragox

I started a thread to ask the question if anyone is using this card on a Gigabyte 990FXA-UD5 motherboard. Since I'm planning to buy both, and want to make sure there is no problems. If someone owns both the GTX 970 graphics card and the Gigabyte 990FXA-UD5 motherboard and are running them together (or you use to own and run them together in the past), could you post a reply in this thread:

http://www.overclock.net/t/1582576/anyone-using-a-gtx-970-graphics-card-with-a-gigabyte-990fxa-ud5-motherboard

Thanks


----------



## Vellinious




----------



## Mr-Dark

New driver out!









http://www.guru3d.com/files-details/geforce-359-06-whql-driver-download.html


----------



## Solders18

Why wouldn't you just download directly from nvidia?


----------



## DeathAngel74

Guru3d.com has been around for the better part of 20 years.


----------



## Hequaqua

Looks bigger than normal. Normally around 280mb. This one is over 300.

Opps.....sorry, just looked at them....lmao

I'll be alright once the drugs kick in....Rx BTW.


----------



## BrjSan

Hey folks, am seeking some help here.

Currently i have the gigabyte 970 gaming and running one 24" 1080p 60hz

Planing to add a second monitor, 27" 1440p 120hz

So shall i add another 970 in sli and save some money or go with one 980 ti instead.

I only play bf4 and nothing else.


----------



## Mr-Dark

Good score for 1574/8000 ?


----------



## hurricane28

No your CPU is the bottleneck in this benchmark









I don't like this benchmark to be honest, i prefer Firestrike.


----------



## Mr-Dark

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *hurricane28*
> 
> No your CPU is the bottleneck in this benchmark
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I don't like this benchmark to be honest, i prefer Firestrike.


4Ghz on the 5820k is bottleneck









http://www.3dmark.com/3dm/9527850

1545/8000 from daily clock


----------



## hurricane28

No your CPU is the bottleneck here







Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mr-Dark*
> 
> 4Ghz on the 5820k is bottleneck
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> http://www.3dmark.com/3dm/9527850
> 
> 1545/8000 from daily clock


I meant in Valley, and for the rest, the physics score is not that important on these cards anyways. I've seen similar over all scores with much higher physics than my 8350 and even the frames in games are almost the same compared to my 8350 so riddle me this.

See: http://www.3dmark.com/compare/fs/6663143/fs/6603200


----------



## Hequaqua

Latest Driver(359.06) Benchmarks:

Valley Driver Benchmarks(359.06)

Firestrike Drivers Benchmark(359.06)

They score about as well as 359.00. Still nothing to offer unless you really need them.


----------



## Fantasy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mr-Dark*
> 
> 4Ghz on the 5820k is bottleneck
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> http://www.3dmark.com/3dm/9527850
> 
> 1545/8000 from daily clock


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *hurricane28*
> 
> No your CPU is the bottleneck here
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I meant in Valley, and for the rest, the physics score is not that important on these cards anyways. I've seen similar over all scores with much higher physics than my 8350 and even the frames in games are almost the same compared to my 8350 so riddle me this.
> 
> See: http://www.3dmark.com/compare/fs/6663143/fs/6603200


Are you guys benchmarking without me. RUDE !
Here is mine: http://www.3dmark.com/3dm/9529050?

^_^"

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Hequaqua*
> 
> Latest Driver(359.06) Benchmarks:
> 
> Valley Driver Benchmarks(359.06)
> 
> Firestrike Drivers Benchmark(359.06)
> 
> They score about as well as 359.00. Still nothing to offer unless you really need them.




+REP


----------



## hurricane28

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Hequaqua*
> 
> Latest Driver(359.06) Benchmarks:
> 
> Valley Driver Benchmarks(359.06)
> 
> Firestrike Drivers Benchmark(359.06)
> 
> They score about as well as 359.00. Still nothing to offer unless you really need them.


Good work as usual dude, thnx








Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Hequaqua*
> 
> Latest Driver(359.06) Benchmarks:
> 
> Valley Driver Benchmarks(359.06)
> 
> Firestrike Drivers Benchmark(359.06)
> 
> They score about as well as 359.00. Still nothing to offer unless you really need them.


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Fantasy*
> 
> Are you guys benchmarking without me. RUDE !
> Here is mine: http://www.3dmark.com/3dm/9529050?
> 
> ^_^"
> 
> 
> +REP


Now that's more like it man, nice score you put there


----------



## Vellinious

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *hurricane28*
> 
> No your CPU is the bottleneck in this benchmark
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I don't like this benchmark to be honest, i prefer Firestrike.


Won't be bottlenecking on one card, and certainly not on 8 x AA. Run it in SLI and at 0 x AA, and watch what happens though......

I thought we covered this? lol


----------



## Fantasy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *hurricane28*
> 
> Good work as usual dude, thnx
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Now that's more like it man, nice score you put there


Thanks ^_^"
It is surprisingly stable all the time.

I want to add another 970 but that is going to be very expansive and my PC will be down for at least three days just to disassemble everything, clean my loop and assembling everything back.

Running a custom loop is a pain in the ass....
GTX 970 = $380
Water block + backplat = $200
Tubing + fittings + new liquid + etc... = $150

So it would cost me $730 just to add another 970 ;_;


----------



## hurricane28

Yes, i was just joking









I was a little bored today so i was being obnoxious


----------



## Vellinious

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Fantasy*
> 
> Thanks ^_^"
> It is surprisingly stable all the time.
> 
> I want to add another 970 but that is going to be very expansive and my PC will be down for at least three days just to disassemble everything, clean my loop and assembling everything back.
> 
> Running a custom loop is a pain in the ass....
> GTX 970 = $380
> Water block + backplat = $200
> Tubing + fittings + new liquid + etc... = $150
> 
> So it would cost me $730 just to add another 970 ;_;


What kind of blocks are you running? The EK blocks are usually only about $125


----------



## Fantasy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Vellinious*
> 
> What kind of blocks are you running? The EK blocks are usually only about $125


Your right. The block cost $125 + $35 for the back plate + $40 Shipping = $200

Block is EK-FC970 GTX WF3 - Acetal+Nickel back plat is EK-FC970 GTX WF3 Backplate - Black


----------



## lightsout

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Fantasy*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *hurricane28*
> 
> Good work as usual dude, thnx
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Now that's more like it man, nice score you put there
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks ^_^"
> It is surprisingly stable all the time.
> 
> I want to add another 970 but that is going to be very expansive and my PC will be down for at least three days just to disassemble everything, clean my loop and assembling everything back.
> 
> Running a custom loop is a pain in the ass....
> GTX 970 = $380
> Water block + backplat = $200
> Tubing + fittings + new liquid + etc... = $150
> 
> So it would cost me $730 just to add another 970 ;_;
Click to expand...

This was the reason I ended up leaving water cooling. Such a pain to touch any component. I am still tempted though, it was fun.


----------



## Vellinious

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Fantasy*
> 
> Your right. The block cost $125 + $35 for the back plate + $40 Shipping = $200
> 
> Block is EK-FC970 GTX WF3 - Acetal+Nickel back plat is EK-FC970 GTX WF3 Backplate - Black


Gotta love PPCS shipping charges, eh?

I set up my rig to make quick changes. Makes it pretty handy. I got it down to the point I could change out my motherboard in a few hours. = )


----------



## Fantasy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *lightsout*
> 
> This was the reason I ended up leaving water cooling. Such a pain to touch any component. I am still tempted though, it was fun.


Yeap. it's a pain but it is fun as hell and it looks so sexy








Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Vellinious*
> 
> Gotta love PPCS shipping charges, eh?
> 
> I set up my rig to make quick changes. Makes it pretty handy. I got it down to the point I could change out my motherboard in a few hours. = )


Yeah. I wish I got quick disconnects. But at the time I did not know about them. Next build I will set that up.


----------



## Vellinious

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Fantasy*
> 
> Yeap. it's a pain but it is fun as hell and it looks so sexy
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Yeah. I wish I got quick disconnects. But at the time I did not know about them. Next build I will set that up.


They're awesome. Some of them are kind of difficult to manipulate though, so I mounted them directly to the bulkhead adapters, and reinforced that area to make it more sturdy. Made them a little easier to use. I'm going to try the koolance QDs next. The bitspower QDs work great, but they're REALLY stiff.


----------



## Hequaqua

Heavensward and Metro Driver Benchmarks(359.06):

Heavensward Driver Benchmark(359.06)

Metro Redux: 2033/Last Light Driver Benchmark(359.06)

Note: I just got my custom power supply lines for my 970. They will look great when I wire them in properly.


Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!











NOTE: I found a few issues that are related to Riva Tuner. These two benchmarks seem to only run with no issues if I change it from 64-bit to 32-bit in Riva. In doing so it does disable OSD. Also, I forgot and left it at 32-bit and found that Firestrike seem to crash in the same place every run. It would crash right before start the Physics test.

Edit: Holy Crap! I didn't know those pics would be that huge...lol Sorry about the dust. I'm about to change cases, didn't see any point in cleaning it at the moment.


----------



## iARDAs

Had to sell my 970 last month. Looking for one currently. What is the best deal in USA? Looking for a 970 that is under 300 US dollars.


----------



## Vellinious

Check the EVGA B Stock page.

http://www.evga.com/Products/ProductList.aspx?type=8


----------



## OcN13

So i have tried reading but am lost!









I bought the g1 gaming from amazon a few days ago. Havent done much but tried 1405mhz and it failed eventually so maybe im not doing something right. This was without chaning any other settings. I was using evga precision x and their oc scanner to test.

This card is plenty fast for me at stock but i would like to oc it to the point of "acceptably safe" . i dont mind pushing it as long as it will last me 4 years or so.

Any help would be greatly appreciated. Also sorry if i didnt mention other thing that would help, and on that note my sig rig is correct except my gpu and ram (just got 2666mhz from a fellow ocn member)

Thanks for any help.


----------



## Hequaqua

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *OcN13*
> 
> So i have tried reading but am lost!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I bought the g1 gaming from amazon a few days ago. Havent done much but tried 1405mhz and it failed eventually so maybe im not doing something right. This was without chaning any other settings. I was using evga precision x and their oc scanner to test.
> 
> This card is plenty fast for me at stock but i would like to oc it to the point of "acceptably safe" . i dont mind pushing it as long as it will last me 4 years or so.
> 
> Any help would be greatly appreciated. Also sorry if i didnt mention other thing that would help, and on that note my sig rig is correct except my gpu and ram (just got 2666mhz from a fellow ocn member)
> 
> Thanks for any help.


I've read almost every post...and I'm lost too.....lol

Not really. I'm not familiar with PX. I've used it a few times, but I prefer Afterburner. You need to get GPU-Z. GPU-Z Download

You can have that running while you are gaming or benchmarking. You can take a screen shot and post it here. Everyone can take a look and see what is going on with your card. The Maxwell's do boost by themselves out of the box. They are limited to power and voltage, as well as temps.

We are here to help you get the most out of your card. Good Luck!!

Don't be afraid to asks questions....it's the only way to learn really.


----------



## lightsout

Man newegg is slow right now. 3 business day shipping = 7 days total. Holidays I guess but I'm impatient.

My 970 gets here thursday, I have friday off too so thats sweet.


----------



## OcN13

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Hequaqua*
> 
> I've read almost every post...and I'm lost too.....lol
> 
> Not really. I'm not familiar with PX. I've used it a few times, but I prefer Afterburner. You need to get GPU-Z. GPU-Z Download
> 
> You can have that running while you are gaming or benchmarking. You can take a screen shot and post it here. Everyone can take a look and see what is going on with your card. The Maxwell's do boost by themselves out of the box. They are limited to power and voltage, as well as temps.
> 
> We are here to help you get the most out of your card. Good Luck!!
> 
> Don't be afraid to asks questions....it's the only way to learn really.


I do have gpuz. would it be helpful to screenshot? My asic is 76.7. I know they do boost which is awesome. I appreciate your help. Hows your card?


----------



## Hequaqua

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *lightsout*
> 
> Man newegg is slow right now. 3 business day shipping = 7 days total. Holidays I guess but I'm impatient.
> 
> My 970 gets here thursday, I have friday off too so thats sweet.


I've placed like 4 orders in the last 5 days. The last of it will be here tomorrow.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *OcN13*
> 
> I do have gpuz. would it be helpful to screenshot? My asic is 76.7. I know they do boost which is awesome. I appreciate your help. Hows your card?


Oh yea. GPU-Z is a great tool.

I have the MSI 970 4g Gaming. I love it. I bought it last October....been OC'ing it since. Just now getting the most out of it. It's a bit of a hobby.


----------



## lightsout

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Hequaqua*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *lightsout*
> 
> Man newegg is slow right now. 3 business day shipping = 7 days total. Holidays I guess but I'm impatient.
> 
> My 970 gets here thursday, I have friday off too so thats sweet.
> 
> 
> 
> I've placed like 4 orders in the last 5 days. The last of it will be here tomorrow.
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *OcN13*
> 
> I do have gpuz. would it be helpful to screenshot? My asic is 76.7. I know they do boost which is awesome. I appreciate your help. Hows your card?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Oh yea. GPU-Z is a great tool.
> 
> I have the MSI 970 4g Gaming. I love it. I bought it last October....been OC'ing it since. Just now getting the most out of it. It's a bit of a hobby.
Click to expand...

Nice, yeah I didn't want to spend more dough for faster shipping. But now am impatient. Got the wife an i5 1080p laptop which I need to setup as well.


----------



## Hequaqua

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *lightsout*
> 
> Nice, yeah I didn't want to spend more dough for faster shipping. But now am impatient. Got the wife an i5 1080p laptop which I need to setup as well.


I got their super saver or whatever they call it. I don't think I've paid any shipping. If I did it couldn't have been but a few dollars. I would remember. lol

Edit: I just looked. I didn't pay any shipping.







Super Eggsaver, is what they call it.


----------



## lightsout

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Hequaqua*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *lightsout*
> 
> Nice, yeah I didn't want to spend more dough for faster shipping. But now am impatient. Got the wife an i5 1080p laptop which I need to setup as well.
> 
> 
> 
> I got their super saver or whatever they call it. I don't think I've paid any shipping. If I did it couldn't have been but a few dollars. I would remember. lol
Click to expand...

Oh you must be close to a warehouse or just got lucky. Mine took like 48 hours at least to just leave the warehouse.


----------



## Hequaqua

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *lightsout*
> 
> Oh you must be close to a warehouse or just got lucky. Mine took like 48 hours at least to just leave the warehouse.


I'm in NC. I think most of it shipped from Indianapolis, IN. 3 total. One from Allentown, PA.

EDIT: Two orders, three packages. I spent almost the same amount both times....lmao


----------



## lightsout

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Hequaqua*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *lightsout*
> 
> Oh you must be close to a warehouse or just got lucky. Mine took like 48 hours at least to just leave the warehouse.
> 
> 
> 
> I'm in NC. I think most of it shipped from Indianapolis, IN. 3 total. One from Allentown, PA.
> 
> EDIT: Two orders, three packages. I spent almost the same amount both times....lmao
Click to expand...

My tracking changed says its coming tomorrow, woot. Probably won't get to open it but thats cool anyways!


----------



## rfarmer

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *lightsout*
> 
> My tracking changed says its coming tomorrow, woot. Probably won't get to open it but thats cool anyways!


I know it's holiday season now but my last 2 orders from Newegg with 4 - 7 day shipping arrived in 2 days. I am in Washington state and these came from City of Industry, California.


----------



## Hequaqua

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *rfarmer*
> 
> I know it's holiday season now but my last 2 orders from Newegg with 4 - 7 day shipping arrived in 2 days. I am in Washington state and these came from City of Industry, California.


I see you have a Phanteks case. You like it?

I am looking at the Enthoo Pro right now. I was hoping Newegg would put it on sale in the last few days. Not yet though.









I'll probably check tomorrow, and if not, I will order it at the current price, $99.99.


----------



## rfarmer

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Hequaqua*
> 
> I see you have a Phanteks case. You like it?
> 
> I am looking at the Enthoo Pro right now. I was hoping Newegg would put it on sale in the last few days. Not yet though.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I'll probably check tomorrow, and if not, I will order it at the current price, $99.99.


I really like it, I am a fan of itx cases but they usually have odd layouts. This was the first itx case I had seen with a more conventional layout. Biggest plus for me was the ability to do cable management, which is nearly impossible on many itx cases.


----------



## Hequaqua

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *rfarmer*
> 
> I really like it, I am a fan of itx cases but they usually have odd layouts. This was the first itx case I had seen with a more conventional layout. Biggest plus for me was the ability to do cable management, which is nearly impossible on many itx cases.


I like a bigger case. I'm getting old and it's easier to work on for me....lol

I don't like seeing the cabling. Behind the MB tray not so much. The Pro case should make everything look really nice.

I looked at the Fractal R5, it's my second choice right now. I'm leaning toward the Pro though. I just like the whole layout better.


----------



## rfarmer

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Hequaqua*
> 
> I like a bigger case. I'm getting old and it's easier to work on for me....lol
> 
> I don't like seeing the cabling. Behind the MB tray not so much. The Pro case should make everything look really nice.
> 
> I looked at the Fractal R5, it's my second choice right now. I'm leaning toward the Pro though. I just like the whole layout better.


Yeah that is the other thing I like about this case, it is large for itx. Got tired of tearing up my knuckles and having to remove everything to make any changes. Pro is a really good case from what I have seen. Lot of nice builds in the Phanteks owner's club.



This was my last itx case, Rosewill U2 Legacy. Very small case and you really had to plan out the build before doing it. Swore I would never do that again.


----------



## Hequaqua

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *rfarmer*
> 
> Yeah that is the other thing I like about this case, it is large for itx. Got tired of tearing up my knuckles and having to remove everything to make any changes. Pro is a really good case from what I have seen. Lot of nice builds in the Phanteks owner's club.
> 
> 
> 
> This was my last itx case, Rosewill U2 Legacy. Very small case and you really had to plan out the build before doing it. Swore I would never do that again.


Oh my....that is a little cramped. I looked at few Rosewills.

I've looked through the thread here on OCN. There are some nice builds on it.


----------



## Vellinious

Do any of you notice any difference in the graphics score with your CPU clock? I don't notice any difference at all. Stock clock, benchmark clock....no difference at all for me.


----------



## Hequaqua

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Vellinious*
> 
> Do any of you notice any difference in the graphics score with your CPU clock? I don't notice any difference at all. Stock clock, benchmark clock....no difference at all for me.


It's hard to discern really. Firestrike is the only benchmark where it breaks the scores down really.

I just ran Graphics Test 1 four times. Same clocks on GPU for all runs.

48.42fps 4.2ghz
48.44fps 4.0ghz
47.58fps 3.8ghz
47.56fps 3.5ghz

Something to chew on:



http://www.3dmark.com/compare/fs/6676025/fs/6676049/fs/6676089/fs/6676109

I seemed to score higher in graphics using Turbo, instead of a OC.


----------



## Vellinious

Interesting....some of my highest graphics scores came during testing with stock clocks on the CPU. Guys with AMD GPUs are claiming that the graphics scores are heavily affected by the CPU clock. They're saying like 800 to 1000 point difference. Driver issues? Cause....I'm not seeing it in Maxwell.


----------



## Hequaqua

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Vellinious*
> 
> Interesting....some of my highest graphics scores came during testing with stock clocks on the CPU. Guys with AMD GPUs are claiming that the graphics scores are heavily affected by the CPU clock. They're saying like 800 to 1000 point difference. Driver issues? Cause....I'm not seeing it in Maxwell.


I agree....I don't see it. Perhaps if they are running the full demo. Since it does include a "combined" test, that might have a bearing on the graphics scores.

Edit: I just made several passes.

Graphics Scores only:
Full(no Demo)
13287 3.5-3.9ghz Turbo
13297 4.3ghz.

Graphic Test 1 & 2 and combined(No phyics)
10183 3.5-3.9ghz Turbo
10181 4.3ghz

No big difference really.

Now, if you compare G 1/2 and combined to a full test. There is a big difference! lmao


----------



## Solders18

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Hequaqua*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *lightsout*
> 
> Nice, yeah I didn't want to spend more dough for faster shipping. But now am impatient. Got the wife an i5 1080p laptop which I need to setup as well.
> 
> 
> 
> I got their super saver or whatever they call it. I don't think I've paid any shipping. If I did it couldn't have been but a few dollars. I would remember. lol
> 
> Edit: I just looked. I didn't pay any shipping.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Super Eggsaver, is what they call it.
Click to expand...

Some how i got grandfathered into free Shoprunner, so free 2 day shipping! Also have student prime from amazon. I hate paying for shipping, especially ground


----------



## DeathAngel74

Meh. Been so busy with the new build. I forgot about my other new toy...Need to buy strings. New strings+floyd rose=pain in the ass!


----------



## Hequaqua

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Solders18*
> 
> Some how i got grandfathered into free Shoprunner, so free 2 day shipping! Also have student prime from amazon. I hate paying for shipping, especially ground


I hear that!! I did have to pay for what I ordered today....3.99. I can deal with that considering it weighs about 20lbs or so...lol


----------



## Vellinious

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Hequaqua*
> 
> I agree....I don't see it. Perhaps if they are running the full demo. Since it does include a "combined" test, that might have a bearing on the graphics scores.
> 
> Edit: I just made several passes.
> 
> Graphics Scores only:
> Full(no Demo)
> 13287 3.5-3.9ghz Turbo
> 13297 4.3ghz.
> 
> Graphic Test 1 & 2 and combined(No phyics)
> 10183 3.5-3.9ghz Turbo
> 10181 4.3ghz
> 
> No big difference really.
> 
> Now, if you compare G 1/2 and combined to a full test. There is a big difference! lmao


That's what I'm seeing too. The variance in the graphics scores are negligible....add in the physics and combined for the overall score, then that's where the CPU clock makes a huge difference. This guy linked a couple of runs that were supposedly run at the same core and memory clocks on the GPU with his i5 at different overclocks, and there was an 800 point difference in the graphics score on a 390X. I just don't buy it...... He said it may be driver overhead, but......honestly, I don't even know what that means.


----------



## Solders18

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Hequaqua*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Solders18*
> 
> Some how i got grandfathered into free Shoprunner, so free 2 day shipping! Also have student prime from amazon. I hate paying for shipping, especially ground
> 
> 
> 
> I hear that!! I did have to pay for what I ordered today....3.99. I can deal with that considering it weighs about 20lbs or so...lol
Click to expand...

My favorite has been 4 massive brake rotors and pads, 2 day shipping from amazon.... twice. it was 108 lbs lol i wouldn't want to see the shipping bill for that one.


----------



## Hequaqua

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Vellinious*
> 
> That's what I'm seeing too. The variance in the graphics scores are negligible....add in the physics and combined for the overall score, then that's where the CPU clock makes a huge difference. This guy linked a couple of runs that were supposedly run at the same core and memory clocks on the GPU with his i5 at different overclocks, and there was an 800 point difference in the graphics score on a 390X. I just don't buy it...... He said it may be driver overhead, but......honestly, I don't even know what that means.


I think it all boils down to AMD not optimizing their drivers for DX11. The current drivers may be better in games/applications that use DX12/Mantle.

I found this video on Youtube....the guy seems fairly educated, and does his own testing to show just how bad the AMD drivers are(were).

He seems pretty pissed about it if you watch the whole video...lol






Perhaps with a OC on the CPU, it(AMD cards), perform a little better because the CPU is able to process more draw calls to it.

I haven't a clue though.


----------



## Solders18

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Hequaqua*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Vellinious*
> 
> That's what I'm seeing too. The variance in the graphics scores are negligible....add in the physics and combined for the overall score, then that's where the CPU clock makes a huge difference. This guy linked a couple of runs that were supposedly run at the same core and memory clocks on the GPU with his i5 at different overclocks, and there was an 800 point difference in the graphics score on a 390X. I just don't buy it...... He said it may be driver overhead, but......honestly, I don't even know what that means.
> 
> 
> 
> I think it all boils down to AMD not optimizing their drivers for DX11. The current drivers may be better in games/applications that use DX12/Mantle.
> 
> I found this video on Youtube....the guy seems fairly educated, and does his own testing to show just how bad the AMD drivers are(were).
> 
> He seems pretty pissed about it if you watch the whole video...lol
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Perhaps with a OC on the CPU, it(AMD cards), perform a little better because the CPU is able to process more draw calls to it.
> 
> I haven't a clue though.
Click to expand...

I think it is more that amd don't have PCI-E 3.0. i would imagine that the 970's and up are maxing out the bus bandwidth


----------



## Hequaqua

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Solders18*
> 
> I think it is more that amd don't have PCI-E 3.0. i would imagine that the 970's and up are maxing out the bus bandwidth


If that was the case, AMD would have adopted PCIe 3.0 a long time ago.

The memory controller gets loaded.....but the bus interface hardly ever shows anything.

Is there a difference between the two?


----------



## Vellinious

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Solders18*
> 
> I think it is more that amd don't have PCI-E 3.0. i would imagine that the 970's and up are maxing out the bus bandwidth


Pretty sure the GPUs have PCIe 3.0....may be that their motherboards don't support it because the tech is just THAT FREAKIN OLD, but this guy had a 4670k i5, so......I don't think that's a factor.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Hequaqua*
> 
> I think it all boils down to AMD not optimizing their drivers for DX11. The current drivers may be better in games/applications that use DX12/Mantle.
> 
> I found this video on Youtube....the guy seems fairly educated, and does his own testing to show just how bad the AMD drivers are(were).
> 
> He seems pretty pissed about it if you watch the whole video...lol
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Perhaps with a OC on the CPU, it(AMD cards), perform a little better because the CPU is able to process more draw calls to it.
> 
> I haven't a clue though.


I need to watch that tonight. Good link.


----------



## Solders18

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Vellinious*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Solders18*
> 
> I think it is more that amd don't have PCI-E 3.0. i would imagine that the 970's and up are maxing out the bus bandwidth
> 
> 
> 
> Pretty sure the GPUs have PCIe 3.0....may be that their motherboards don't support it because the tech is just THAT FREAKIN OLD, but this guy had a 4670k i5, so......I don't think that's a factor.
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Hequaqua*
> 
> I think it all boils down to AMD not optimizing their drivers for DX11. The current drivers may be better in games/applications that use DX12/Mantle.
> 
> I found this video on Youtube....the guy seems fairly educated, and does his own testing to show just how bad the AMD drivers are(were).
> 
> He seems pretty pissed about it if you watch the whole video...lol
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Perhaps with a OC on the CPU, it(AMD cards), perform a little better because the CPU is able to process more draw calls to it.
> 
> I haven't a clue though.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I need to watch that tonight. Good link.
Click to expand...

AMD motherboards don't support PCI-E 3.0. I'm pretty sure intel has supported it for a couple chipsets now


----------



## Hequaqua

I really don't think that is the issue. I remember when I first got my card and was OC'ing. I actually tested my card in PCIe 2.0. About 1-2fps difference. If you think about it, again, that was with Nvidia drivers though.

I think it goes back to the drivers.


----------



## Solders18

Yeah probably doesn't but it was just a thought on hardware differences.


----------



## Hequaqua

What we need is someone who has an Intel chip(one that might bottleneck) paired with a AMD gpu to actually do some benchmarks. The guy in the video shows you how the AMD card was not at 100% usage. He says it relates to the drivers really. Or that he doesn't know.

All I can say is I'm glad I bought Nvidia....lol

All of this can change with DX12/Mantle though. I did do some testing with a R9 270x a while back. I ran the DX12/Mantle API test in 3DMark. Mantle seems to hold its own there really, from what I remember. I'm not sure if I still have the results or not. I will look though.

EDIT: After thinking about it and running some of my own benchmarks. I've come to the conclusion that it doesn't matter to me. I can plainly see that while a CPU OC does have an affect on graphics. It really isn't enough to go nuts over.


----------



## onurbulbul

Well finally I've done it. I wouldn't make it without your help mr-dark. Thank you really really much.


----------



## onurbulbul

Only one more thing left how to make fan profile. Is someone please tell me how is it working?


----------



## Hequaqua

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *onurbulbul*
> 
> 
> Well finally I've done it. I wouldn't make it without your help mr-dark. Thank you really really much.


Very nice.









I do have a question though. I've never ran SLI/Crossfire, but do all the cards require that much voltage? I know it will vary between cards. I was just curious.


----------



## Vellinious

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *onurbulbul*
> 
> 
> Well finally I've done it. I wouldn't make it without your help mr-dark. Thank you really really much.


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Hequaqua*
> 
> Very nice.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I do have a question though. I've never ran SLI/Crossfire, but do all the cards require that much voltage? I know it will vary between cards. I was just curious.


Depends on the worst card in the SLI setup. In mine, I'm limited by the 73.3% ASIC card. Looks like he may be limited by one that's in the 60s somewhere.


----------



## Hequaqua

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Vellinious*
> 
> Depends on the worst card in the SLI setup. In mine, I'm limited by the 73.3% ASIC card. Looks like he may be limited by one that's in the 60s somewhere.


What are your voltages at? I know you are running SLI.


----------



## Vellinious

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Hequaqua*
> 
> What are your voltages at? I know you are running SLI.


1.275v on the 80% ASIC card, and 1.268v on the 73.3% ASIC card. The lower ASIC card wasn't liking the higher voltage, and worked better with a little bit less there, so....I kept the clocks all the same, just changed the voltage for the one card.


----------



## Hequaqua

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Vellinious*
> 
> 1.275v on the 80% ASIC card, and 1.268v on the 73.3% ASIC card. The lower ASIC card wasn't liking the higher voltage, and worked better with a little bit less there, so....I kept the clocks all the same, just changed the voltage for the one card.


What clocks are you running on yours?


----------



## Vellinious

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Hequaqua*
> 
> What clocks are you running on yours?


For gaming? 1550 / 1950. Firestrike? 1616 and between 2050 and 2120....depending on it's mood. Heaven is measurably higher on the memory, and Valley is measurable lower.


----------



## onurbulbul

Here is my cards ASIC qualities


----------



## Hequaqua

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Vellinious*
> 
> For gaming? 1550 / 1950. Firestrike? 1616 and between 2050 and 2120....depending on it's mood. Heaven is measurably higher on the memory, and Valley is measurable lower.


OK. I guess I'm just taken aback about needing that much voltage with his clocks(1506/8000). Perhaps his cards need that much voltage. I don't know. It just seems a bit high considering the clocks.

Ah....I see now....maybe that 59% is killing ya when it comes to voltage.


----------



## onurbulbul

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Vellinious*
> 
> 1.275v on the 80% ASIC card, and 1.268v on the 73.3% ASIC card. The lower ASIC card wasn't liking the higher voltage, and worked better with a little bit less there, so....I kept the clocks all the same, just changed the voltage for the one card.


Isn't high ASIC quality cards needs less voltage?


----------



## Hequaqua

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *onurbulbul*
> 
> Isn't high ASIC quality cards needs less voltage?


If all things were equal yea. lol

There are so many other things that play into that theory. It's been hashed, and re-hashed several times on this thread....









EDIT: After reading this, I hope you didn't take that the wrong way. I guess in theory, the ASIC is just the quality of the chip. So a lower ASIC might require a higher voltage. That doesn't mean that the voltage is actually making it to the core. Leakage. It may be set to 1.275, but the core is only getting less. I hope this makes sense....lol


----------



## Vellinious

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Hequaqua*
> 
> If all things were equal yea. lol
> 
> There are so many other things that play into that theory. It's been hashed, and re-hashed several times on this thread....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> EDIT: After reading this, I hope you didn't take that the wrong way. I guess in theory, the ASIC is just the quality of the chip. So a lower ASIC might require a higher voltage. That doesn't mean that the voltage is actually making it to the core. Leakage. It may be set to 1.275, but the core is only getting less. I hope this makes sense....lol


Well, the core is probably, and most likely getting it, but it loses it in the core because of the voltage leak in the core. I noticed on mine, it works better with a little less voltage. Keep the clocks more stable at 1.268 than it does 1.275v. Maybe it just doesn't know how to deal with the increased voltage. I dunno....


----------



## Hequaqua

You're right it makes sense that it would feed the core first.

Isn't the voltage we are providing also controlling the Vram?

I guess some of the variances we talk about could be the difference between VRM's and ASIC quality, and how well they work together in handling the voltage.

EDIT: added to statement


----------



## Vellinious

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Hequaqua*
> 
> You're right it makes sense that it would feed the core first.
> 
> Isn't the voltage we are providing also controlling the Vram?
> 
> I guess some of the variances we talk about could be the difference between VRM's and ASIC quality, and how well they work together in handling the voltage.
> 
> EDIT: added to statement


Yeah, and the voltage ripple plays a part in it, the steady power from the PSU, etc, etc, etc. = )


----------



## lightsout

My 970 finally came in. Have to say I'm pretty happy with it. Boosts at stock to 1430 and had an asic of 82%. Hoping for a good clocker.


----------



## Hequaqua

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *lightsout*
> 
> My 970 finally came in. Have to say I'm pretty happy with it. Boosts at stock to 1430 and had an asic of 82%. Hoping for a good clocker.


Nice. Which one did you get?


----------



## lightsout

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Hequaqua*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *lightsout*
> 
> My 970 finally came in. Have to say I'm pretty happy with it. Boosts at stock to 1430 and had an asic of 82%. Hoping for a good clocker.
> 
> 
> 
> Nice. Which one did you get?
Click to expand...

3975-KR
Evga SSC ACX 2.0+


----------



## DeathAngel74

I have the Best Buy equivalent to your card. Let me know if you need a custom BIOS for it.


----------



## Hequaqua

Cool. Let the games begin....lol

I ordered my new case today. I went with the Phantek Enthoo Pro.


----------



## rfarmer

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Hequaqua*
> 
> Cool. Let the games begin....lol
> 
> I ordered my new case today. I went with the Phantek Enthoo Pro.


Awesome hope you really like it.


----------



## Hequaqua

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *rfarmer*
> 
> Awesome hope you really like it.


I think I will. I picked up a extra SSD mount that goes behind the MB tray too. That will let me put 2 of my drives back there. I have 3 ssd's and two hdds. So I can probably take out one drive cage.


----------



## lightsout

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DeathAngel74*
> 
> I have the Best Buy equivalent to your card. Let me know if you need a custom BIOS for it.


I just requested one in mr darks thread. I'm new at these cards so forgive me. What does your bios do exactly.


----------



## DeathAngel74

1531/8002 @ 1.243v/250W. I downloaded your BIOS, I'm going to mod it now.







My card is 71.6% asic, with 82%+ you should be able to push further


----------



## DeathAngel74

1531.5MHz/8002MHz 250W 1.243V

GM204Mod_lightsout.zip 1382k .zip file

Voltage is locked, no need for added voltage in software, +0 core, +0 memory and max out the power slider to eliminate throttling 124%.


----------



## lightsout

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DeathAngel74*
> 
> 1531.5MHz/8002MHz 250W 1.243V
> 
> GM204Mod_lightsout.zip 1382k .zip file
> 
> Voltage is locked, no need for added voltage in software, +0 core, +0 memory and max out the power slider to eliminate throttling 124%.


Whoa sick dude!! Now to find a quick guide. Haven't done this since my 780 classy.


----------



## DeathAngel74

create a folder on c: and name it nvflash
put nvflash.exe, nvflsh64.sys, and modded rom inside c:/nvflash
disable card in device manager
open cmd in elevated admin mode
cd c:/nvflash
nvlflash --protectoff
nvflash -6 gm204mod_lightsout.rom
y to confirm
exit
re-enable card in device manager
reboot


----------



## lightsout

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DeathAngel74*
> 
> create a folder on c: and name it nvflash
> put nvflash.exe, nvflsh64.sys, and modded rom inside c:/nvflash
> disable card in device manager
> open cmd in elevated admin mode
> cd c:/nvflash
> nvlflash --protectoff
> nvflash -6 gm204mod_lightsout.rom
> y to confirm
> exit
> re-enable card in device manager
> reboot


I did it, Did things a little differently as I found another thread with info. Didn't do the protect off or -6.

Holy crap 1532!! Thats crazy, now to go see if she's stable!!


----------



## DeathAngel74

yeah joe dirt's nvflash works great. I forgot you can just drag the rom into nvflash.exe. Should be stable. My card has a lower asic than yours. Even Batman AK and SW BF don't crash with this BIOS.


----------



## lightsout

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DeathAngel74*
> 
> yeah joe dirt's nvflash works great. I forgot you can just drag the rom into nvflash.exe. Should be stable. My card has a lower asic than yours. Even Batman AK and SW BF don't crash with this BIOS.


Man I'm super grateful. Stoked on this card too. I slammed +50 and tried to do a FS run. Driver crashed in the first test at 1580mhz. Would have love to get 1600









What type of memory clocks should I be shooting for. I have elpida, not sure if memory can be different like amd between different cards.


----------



## Vellinious

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *lightsout*
> 
> Man I'm super grateful. Stoked on this card too. I slammed +50 and tried to do a FS run. Driver crashed in the first test at 1580mhz. Would have love to get 1600
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> What type of memory clocks should I be shooting for. I have elpida, not sure if memory can be different like amd between different cards.


Anywhere from 2000 to 2150ish. It doesn't seem to be very consistent with Elpida. One card will hit 2150 or higher, another will have trouble hitting 2000. Start with 1950, and work your way around from there.


----------



## lightsout

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Vellinious*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *lightsout*
> 
> Man I'm super grateful. Stoked on this card too. I slammed +50 and tried to do a FS run. Driver crashed in the first test at 1580mhz. Would have love to get 1600
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> What type of memory clocks should I be shooting for. I have elpida, not sure if memory can be different like amd between different cards.
> 
> 
> 
> Anywhere from 2000 to 2150ish. It doesn't seem to be very consistent with Elpida. One card will hit 2150 or higher, another will have trouble hitting 2000. Start with 1950, and work your way around from there.
Click to expand...

Thank you


----------



## DeathAngel74

I was getting 14000+ graphics score with 1532/8002. I'd leave everything else at +0 core/+0 memory except the power slider maxed at 124%. 1544.5/8002 was as far as i pushed. If you start seeing artifacts, try -50 on the memory as Vellinious suggested


----------



## lightsout

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DeathAngel74*
> 
> I was getting 14000+ graphics score with 1532/8002. I'd leave everything else at +0 core/+0 memory except the power slider maxed at 124%. 1544.5/8002 was as far as i pushed. If you start seeing artifacts, try -50 on the memory as Vellinious suggested


Oops the bios that I just flashed is already at 8000 on the memory.

Heres my FS at 1531/8000

Seems kind of low? This is with an old windows install with no tweaks at all.
http://www.3dmark.com/3dm/9554949?

Then here is deathangel74 with the same clocks.
http://www.3dmark.com/3dm/9287431


----------



## DeathAngel74

windows 10 and dx12 might have helped with those scores lol. your score is fine win 7. Enjoy your new card, glad I was able to make it more awesome!!


----------



## lightsout

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DeathAngel74*
> 
> I was getting 14000+ graphics score with 1532/8002. I'd leave everything else at +0 core/+0 memory except the power slider maxed at 124%. 1544.5/8002 was as far as i pushed. If you start seeing artifacts, try -50 on the memory as Vellinious suggested


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DeathAngel74*
> 
> windows 10 and dx12 might have helped with those scores lol. your score is fine win 7.


Ok thanks dude. Appreciate the help


----------



## DeathAngel74

You're very welcome. Have fun with it. I chose 1.243v and the aggressive fan curve because I had one FO4 card die at 88C. I took precautions, lol.


----------



## Vellinious

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *lightsout*
> 
> Ok thanks dude. Appreciate the help


Drivers are a huge assist too. The new drivers suck for Firestrike. If you don't need them for a game you're playing, dump em, and use either 353.62 or 355.82. Windows 7 runs really good scores in Firestrike. 8, however, lags behind a bit. G'luck


----------



## DeathAngel74

Maybe EVGA should hire us to do extreme factory overclocks eh Vellinious? and Hequaqua should work for MSI?


----------



## Hequaqua

You young guys still flashing that way? Doing all that through the command prompt?

This is how us old guys do it:


----------



## lightsout

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DeathAngel74*
> 
> You're very welcome. Have fun with it. I chose 1.243v and the aggressive fan curve because I had one FO4 card die at 88C. I took precautions, lol.


Really? 88c killed it, yikes.

Say wait you can allow more voltage in the bios. They go up to 1.275 or something? I'll save that for another day









The fan curve is pretty aggressive AB can override it though right? Seemed like it was cranking pretty loud.


----------



## DeathAngel74

1.281 is default ,software can only read up to 1.275. i wanted to reduce heat......1.243v handled heaven, valley, catzilla and firestrike, plus all my games. yeah you can override anything except voltage in afterburner, downclock, etc.


----------



## lightsout

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DeathAngel74*
> 
> 1.281 is default ,software can only read up to 1.275. i wanted to reduce heat......1.243v handled heaven, valley, catzilla and firestrike, plus all my games


Cool, if its stable then sweet.

So you said voltage is locked? Slider won't do anything?

Also can AB override the fan curve it seemed like it was louder than I had set it for.


----------



## DeathAngel74

yeah voltage is locked, slider is non-functional. I can adjust it another day. you can override my fan curve, increase/decrease core/mem clocks and adjust the temp/power sliders . I can mod it for 1.275v and post tomorrow if thats ok? gonna watch some tv, lol.


----------



## lightsout

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DeathAngel74*
> 
> yeah voltage is locked, slider is non-functional. I can adjust it another day. you can override my fan curve, increase/decrease core/mem clocks and adjust the temp/power sliders . I can mod it for 1.275v and post tomorrow if thats ok? gonna watch some tv, lol.


No your good man. I meant I'll save that option for another time. You've done plenty my friend!


----------



## Vellinious

I still have my doubts that the EVGA cards can actually utilize anything above 1.275v, but.......that's just from my own findings. = P
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DeathAngel74*
> 
> Maybe EVGA should hire us to do extreme factory overclocks eh Vellinious? and Hequaqua should work for MSI?


I could do that job......I love this XXXX. lol STUFF...I love this STUFF. All I need is another freakin warning for "language violations of the 3rd paragraph, subparagraph 7a of the rules of conduct pursuant to the blah blah blah eat me. bleh


----------



## DeathAngel74

Argh, double post


----------



## DeathAngel74

@lightsout
I've been thinking of expanding this thread to the 3975-kr cards. http://www.overclock.net/t/1573148/best-buy-exclusive-evga-gtx-970-ssc-gaming-acx-2-0-2-0-air-h20-bios-04g-p4-3979-kb-and-04g-p4-3979-kf
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *lightsout*
> 
> No your good man. I meant I'll save that option for another time. You've done plenty my friend!


Let me know if and when you want to try 1.275v


----------



## lightsout

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DeathAngel74*
> 
> @lightsout
> I've been thinking of expanding this thread to the 3975-kr cards. http://www.overclock.net/t/1573148/best-buy-exclusive-evga-gtx-970-ssc-gaming-acx-2-0-2-0-air-h20-bios-04g-p4-3979-kb-and-04g-p4-3979-kf
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *lightsout*
> 
> No your good man. I meant I'll save that option for another time. You've done plenty my friend!
> 
> 
> 
> Let me know if and when you want to try 1.275v
Click to expand...

I was looking at that thread yesterday I'll give it a better look tonight.


----------



## pokerapar88

Hey guys!

Is there any custom bios that I can use in my GTX 970 ???

It's a Gigabyte G1 rev 1.1 with samsung memory.

If someone could point me in the right direction I'd appreciate it !

Thanks,

Lucas


----------



## Hequaqua

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *pokerapar88*
> 
> Hey guys!
> 
> Is there any custom bios that I can use in my GTX 970 ???
> 
> It's a Gigabyte G1 rev 1.1 with samsung memory.
> 
> If someone could point me in the right direction I'd appreciate it !
> 
> Thanks,
> 
> Lucas


I'm sure someone on here has the same card. You can mod it yourself.

Take a look at this link:

http://www.overclock.net/t/1517316/extract-and-flash-gtx-970-and-980-firmware-zosons-h2o-and-air-custom-bios

This explains most of the settings you will be dealing with. Run some benchmarks...take some screen shots of GPU-Z, and see what is going on with your card. Then you can have an idea of where and what you might need to mod.

I'm sure we can help you get the most out of your card.


----------



## DeathAngel74

There's also this thread:
http://www.overclock.net/t/1544574/gigabyte-gtx-9xx-g1-gaming-h2o-air-bios-tweaking


----------



## lightsout

Any of you guys playing rainbow six. I've been playing lone wolf its fun but man I'm bad lol.


----------



## Hequaqua

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *lightsout*
> 
> Any of you guys playing rainbow six. I've been playing lone wolf its fun but man I'm bad lol.


I played the Beta......it was OK.

I'm still playing BF4, so much new content still being released.


----------



## lightsout

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Hequaqua*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *lightsout*
> 
> Any of you guys playing rainbow six. I've been playing lone wolf its fun but man I'm bad lol.
> 
> 
> 
> I played the Beta......it was OK.
> 
> I'm still playing BF4, so much new content still being released.
Click to expand...

Like what? I couldn't even find a server to play night ops.


----------



## Hequaqua

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *lightsout*
> 
> Like what? I couldn't even find a server to play night ops.


Ahhh....that one is OK. It seemed like EVERY server ran it 24/7 for two weeks and I got burned out on it. lol I like Operation Outbreak, it's a decent map. Do you play normal or HC? I don't ever get on a normal server. I usually play Conquest Large, the vanilla maps are mostly alright. I don't care for Locker and Lumphini Garden though. I play on a handful of servers where I kinda know a lot of them.

And they are going to release Dragon Valley soon. It looks like it might be fun. Of course, they(servers) will burn everyone out on it....lmao


----------



## lightsout

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Hequaqua*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *lightsout*
> 
> Like what? I couldn't even find a server to play night ops.
> 
> 
> 
> Ahhh....that one is OK. It seemed like EVERY server ran it 24/7 for two weeks and I got burned out on it. lol I like Operation Outbreak, it's a decent map. Do you play normal or HC? I don't ever get on a normal server. I usually play Conquest Large, the vanilla maps are mostly alright. I don't care for Locker and Lumphini Garden though. I play on a handful of servers where I kinda know a lot of them.
> 
> And they are going to release Dragon Valley soon. It looks like it might be fun. Of course, they(servers) will burn everyone out on it....lmao
Click to expand...

Oh yeah I'm the opposite I play normal, mostly team deathwatch style. I haven't played a ton lately because I moved to a rural area and have 1.5mbps dsl. Yes you read that right. But I can actually play on some servers with a ping of about 185.


----------



## Hequaqua

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *lightsout*
> 
> Oh yeah I'm the opposite I play normal, mostly team deathwatch style. I haven't played a ton lately because I moved to a rural area and have 1.5mbps dsl. Yes you read that right. But I can actually play on some servers with a ping of about 185.


Takes too many bullets to kill anyone...lol I like some modes better than others. Normal does let you use some of your unlocks that really aren't useful in HC.

That ping is playable. I used to play on a Aussie server at night with some clan mates. Our pings were like 200+. It was everyone, so it wasn't too bad.


----------



## lightsout

Yeah it's not too bad. I should give hc a try again. I'm off tomorrow so I'll jump on and try out the new card. I do feel like I die more with the slow ping though. I suck anyways but it often feels like I get the jump on someone and then they kill me I think it's the ping.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Hequaqua*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *lightsout*
> 
> Oh yeah I'm the opposite I play normal, mostly team deathwatch style. I haven't played a ton lately because I moved to a rural area and have 1.5mbps dsl. Yes you read that right. But I can actually play on some servers with a ping of about 185.
> 
> 
> 
> Takes too many bullets to kill anyone...lol I like some modes better than others. Normal does let you use some of your unlocks that really aren't useful in HC.
> 
> That ping is playable. I used to play on a Aussie server at night with some clan mates. Our pings were like 200+. It was everyone, so it wasn't too bad.
Click to expand...


----------



## NightowlZA

Hi everyone! Been lurking on this thread for almost 2 weeks







read through about 80% of it (started on page 200ish)

Got myself a new rig recently, went with Galax 970 EXOC black as it was on sale and the price difference between it and MSI/GB/EVGA etc over here was about equivalent to $100-120 T_T

Anyway, I've discovered something odd, my overclock seems to be entirely limited by the 6pin rail (this card has 8+6pin) so my question is, is it possible that the bios has confused the 8 and 6 pin rails?

Did a quick google img search and it seems the MSI gaming and GB G1 both have their 6pin on the end of the card, while mine has the 8pin on the end.... So i don't know if the physical order of the psu rail connectors affects the bios table order in any way

I've tested everything else - increased voltage/PL/TDP etc and the only thing that affects my OC stability is the 6pin (IE table 4)

Any ideas would really help


----------



## Hequaqua

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *NightowlZA*
> 
> Hi everyone! Been lurking on this thread for almost 2 weeks
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> read through about 80% of it (started on page 200ish)
> 
> Got myself a new rig recently, went with Galax 970 EXOC black as it was on sale and the price difference between it and MSI/GB/EVGA etc over here was about equivalent to $100-120 T_T
> 
> Anyway, I've discovered something odd, my overclock seems to be entirely limited by the 6pin rail (this card has 8+6pin) so my question is, is it possible that the bios has confused the 8 and 6 pin rails?
> 
> Did a quick google img search and it seems the MSI gaming and GB G1 both have their 6pin on the end of the card, while mine has the 8pin on the end.... So i don't know if the physical order of the psu rail connectors affects the bios table order in any way
> 
> I've tested everything else - increased voltage/PL/TDP etc and the only thing that affects my OC stability is the 6pin (IE table 4)
> 
> Any ideas would really help


Drop a few screen shots(GPU-Z) to show what is going on with your card while running benchmarks/games.

What clocks are you using?

Drop your bios in here and someone can take a look and maybe try to get it figured out.

As far at the pins......They way I understand it is that most of the power draw from the pins is now on one rail(12v). That and the PCIe slot on the MB.

Again, make a few runs of benchmarks with GPU-Z running.

We'll try to help you get the most out of your card.


----------



## DeathAngel74

My 8 pin is on the far right end too. No issues though. Maybe they skimped on power on purpose to err in the way of caution.

My 6 pin is set to
78000
105000

8pin set to
168000
187000

Pcie is
75000
75000

Tdp 250w
Default power 201w
Power limit 250w(124%)


----------



## NightowlZA

Thats my problem though my cards run stable when benching, but while gaming, they'll be fine for 5mins or so and then the screen will go blank and i have to reset

currently my cards are running at 1468/7800 and the only way i could get that stable was with 120w on the 6pin









I've been tinkering with alot of the bios settings in an attempt to figure this out, my stock bios as well as my current stable 1468 core bios' are attached

Galax970stock.zip 284k .zip file


Galax970modded.zip 284k .zip file


Just confusing me that stability relies on the 6pin


----------



## Vellinious

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *NightowlZA*
> 
> Thats my problem though my cards run stable when benching, but while gaming, they'll be fine for 5mins or so and then the screen will go blank and i have to reset
> 
> currently my cards are running at 1468/7800 and the only way i could get that stable was with 120w on the 6pin
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I've been tinkering with alot of the bios settings in an attempt to figure this out, my stock bios as well as my current stable 1468 core bios' are attached
> 
> Galax970stock.zip 284k .zip file
> 
> 
> Galax970modded.zip 284k .zip file
> 
> 
> Just confusing me that stability relies on the 6pin


Yeah, not sure as to why that would be, exactly, but.....if it's more stable with 120w on the 6 pin, give it 150w.


----------



## hurricane28

Hi guys,

I was wondering if any of you played Call of Duty black ops 3 yet? If so, did you experience performance issues i am reading about on the net?
It seems that lots of people have problems with this game and others have no issues at all..

Thnx


----------



## NightowlZA

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Hequaqua*
> 
> Drop a few screen shots(GPU-Z) to show what is going on with your card while running benchmarks/games.
> 
> What clocks are you using?
> 
> Drop your bios in here and someone can take a look and maybe try to get it figured out.
> 
> As far at the pins......They way I understand it is that most of the power draw from the pins is now on one rail(12v). That and the PCIe slot on the MB.
> 
> Again, make a few runs of benchmarks with GPU-Z running.
> 
> We'll try to help you get the most out of your card.


 

Grabbed some screens of gpu-z during a valley run. TDP/PL/Voltage is set at 250w/250w/1.212v in the my custom bios and as you can see the TDP isnt even near capped out but if i drop my 6pin from 120w to say 105w i'll crash while gaming yet valley/heaven will run (FS however will crash)


----------



## Vellinious

I think I finally got one of my 970s sold. $300 for a 970 FTW, EK block and EK SLI serial bridge...would have thought it would have sold faster. Waiting to hear back from the guy, but.....I think I'll be tearing down my loop this weekend. = ) Bout time. lol


----------



## Vellinious

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *NightowlZA*
> 
> 
> 
> Grabbed some screens of gpu-z during a valley run. TDP/PL/Voltage is set at 250w/250w/1.212v in the my custom bios and as you can see the TDP isnt even near capped out but if i drop my 6pin from 120w to say 105w i'll crash while gaming yet valley/heaven will run (FS however will crash)


I'm not sure about the 6 pin deal, but.....if you want to get any more core clock out of it, you'll probably need to raise the voltage. Most air coolers with a custom fan curve can handle at least 1.256v.

If it's like the couple of Galax cards I've tried to mod the bios for though, you may not be able to. /shrug


----------



## DeathAngel74

@NightowlZA
You "should" be able to hit 1506/8000 @ 1.212v, that card was 76% ASIC though.


testing_mk1_VU_v5.zip 136k .zip file

You could try copying the settings from my bios to yours..Hope this helps


----------



## Hequaqua

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *NightowlZA*
> 
> 
> 
> Grabbed some screens of gpu-z during a valley run. TDP/PL/Voltage is set at 250w/250w/1.212v in the my custom bios and as you can see the TDP isnt even near capped out but if i drop my 6pin from 120w to say 105w i'll crash while gaming yet valley/heaven will run (FS however will crash)


1506/[email protected]

Here is my Power Table:
305watts
PCI Slot 75w
6-pin 115w
8-pin 115w

TDP [email protected]%
[email protected]%


Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!









EDIT: Added some GPU-Z of different games, benchmarks


Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!



BF4:


BM: Arkham Knight


Catzilla:


----------



## Vellinious

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Hequaqua*
> 
> 1506/[email protected]
> 
> Here is my Power Table:
> 305watts
> PCI Slot 75w
> 6-pin 115w
> 8-pin 115w
> 
> TDP [email protected]%
> [email protected]%
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> EDIT: Added some GPU-Z of different games, benchmarks
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> BF4:
> 
> 
> BM: Arkham Knight
> 
> 
> Catzilla:


I'd leave the 8 pin at 150, at least, if not 175. And have the 6 pin somewhere between 120 and 150. I always put 80/80 on the PCIe lane. So, with say 110/130 on the 6 pin, 150/170 on the 8 pin and 80 on the PCIe slot, I'd do a TDP of 350 watts and a power limit of like 300 watts at 100% and 350 watts at 117% for the power target slider.

Then try upping the voltage to 1.243v at least. Create a custom fan curve, and see how it does.


----------



## Hequaqua

^^^^^^^That for me, or NightowlZA? lol


----------



## Vellinious

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Hequaqua*
> 
> ^^^^^^^That for me, or NightowlZA? lol


Nightowl dude. = )


----------



## Hequaqua

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Vellinious*
> 
> Nightowl dude. = )


LMAO......


----------



## Mr-Dark

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Vellinious*
> 
> I think I finally got one of my 970s sold. $300 for a 970 FTW, EK block and EK SLI serial bridge...would have thought it would have sold faster. Waiting to hear back from the guy, but.....I think I'll be tearing down my loop this weekend. = ) Bout time. lol


ًWhat ? sound like GM200 card coming soon ?


----------



## Vellinious

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mr-Dark*
> 
> ًWhat ? sound like GM200 card coming soon ?


I'll just run on the single 970 for a while, then transfer it into my back up machine when I update the rig to Broadwell E, and either artic island or pascal.


----------



## NightowlZA

So i just tried some of the suggestions you guys posted, pretty much went to the extremes









My last attempt was: 1506/7800 @ 1.281v 350w TDP 350w PL 82w pci-e 150w 6pin 170w 8pin .... yeh.... still crashes in FS









I'm feeling like my cards are locked at 1.212v, based on my previous attempts, no amount seems to do anything for stability.

I don't really know what else to try, my last attempt seems to be all-in and even so, if it takes that much to stabilize 1506... would it be worth it from 1468? lol









Edit: anyway i tried 1480 @1.212 and 130w on the 6pin... got through a run of FS: http://www.3dmark.com/3dm/9584216


----------



## Vellinious

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *NightowlZA*
> 
> So i just tried some of the suggestions you guys posted, pretty much went to the extremes
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> My last attempt was: 1506/7800 @ 1.281v 350w TDP 350w PL 82w pci-e 150w 6pin 170w 8pin .... yeh.... still crashes in FS
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I'm feeling like my cards are locked at 1.212v, based on my previous attempts, no amount seems to do anything for stability.
> 
> I don't really know what else to try, my last attempt seems to be all-in and even so, if it takes that much to stabilize 1506... would it be worth it from 1468? lol
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Edit: anyway i tried 1480 @1.212 and 130w on the 6pin... got through a run of FS: http://www.3dmark.com/3dm/9583863


What is GPUz reporting for voltage? Bottom row on the sensors tab. If you have it set in the bios to 1.281, and it's not reading 1.275v, then yes, it's like the other Galax cards that I've tried to raise the voltage on, and it's locked at the VRM to 1.212v.


----------



## NightowlZA

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Vellinious*
> 
> What is GPUz reporting for voltage? Bottom row on the sensors tab. If you have it set in the bios to 1.281, and it's not reading 1.275v, then yes, it's like the other Galax cards that I've tried to raise the voltage on, and it's locked at the VRM to 1.212v.


read 1.212v throughout the FS run, so yeh it must be


----------



## Vellinious

Just for kicks....wanted to see if I could push onto the Hall Of Fame for something in 3D Mark. This is the #100 score for the current Hall Of Fame Cloud Gate for 2 x GPUs vs mine. Not gonna make it. Gonna try to crack a couple of the other older ones...just for grins. = P

Dat graphics score, yo.....

http://www.3dmark.com/compare/cg/3242542/cg/2725173


----------



## Vellinious

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *NightowlZA*
> 
> read 1.212v throughout the FS run, so yeh it must be


Yup....that sucks, man. But, you got a decent clock out of it at 1.212v.


----------



## Vellinious

Ha. Couldn't get there for Skydiver or Cloud Gate..but I made #23 for Ice Storm Unlimited! lulz

http://www.3dmark.com/hall-of-fame-2/ice+storm+3dmark+score+unlimited+preset/version+1.2/2+gpu


----------



## DeathAngel74

LMAO!!!


----------



## Tobalex

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Vellinious*
> 
> Ha. Couldn't get there for Skydiver or Cloud Gate..but I made #23 for Ice Storm Unlimited! lulz
> 
> http://www.3dmark.com/hall-of-fame-2/ice+storm+3dmark+score+unlimited+preset/version+1.2/2+gpu


Haha tried that too. Got place 17 for single gpu in ice storm unlimited and 89 in extreme


----------



## Vellinious

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Tobalex*
> 
> Haha tried that too. Got place 17 for single gpu in ice storm unlimited and 89 in extreme


Hmmm....I gotta try single now. lol

Just looking at the top 100. Check it out. Number 1 for Cloud Gate X1 GPU is an 8350 and a 970....haha, the physics score is AMAAZZZIIINNNGGGG

http://www.3dmark.com/cg/2622884


----------



## Solders18

Getting some OC'ing in! Highest i can get on stock voltage. +225 crashes









Stock

OC (settings below)


----------



## Vellinious

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Solders18*
> 
> Getting some OC'ing in! Highest i can get on stock voltage. +225 crashes
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Stock
> 
> OC (settings below)


What card is this? Did you get a GPUz sensors tab screen cap? And.....are you running a custom bios? New base clocks?


----------



## Omaniz

this my best score with my sli


----------



## Hequaqua

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Omaniz*
> 
> 
> this my best score with my sli


Nice....









I had to do a double take when I first looked. I thought, "Man that looks crappy." Then I realized that it was ULTRA!...lmao


----------



## Omaniz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Hequaqua*
> 
> Nice....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I had to do a double take when I first looked. I thought, "Man that looks crappy." Then I realized that it was ULTRA!...lmao


am try to push my core clock to 1600 but I cant don't know why . I flash the bios but still cant push more father


----------



## Hequaqua

What do you have your voltage at?

Does is just crash or artifact then crash?

Oh....what card as well?

You can put all your info in your profile. It's the rig builder. That way everyone can kinda see what you have.


----------



## Omaniz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Hequaqua*
> 
> What do you have your voltage at?
> 
> Does is just crash or artifact then crash?
> 
> Oh....what card as well?
> 
> You can put all your info in your profile. It's the rig builder. That way everyone can kinda see what you have.


its artifact then crash gtx 970 G1 sli

I have my rig on my profile

and the volteg 1.275


----------



## Cakewalk_S

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *NightowlZA*
> 
> So i just tried some of the suggestions you guys posted, pretty much went to the extremes
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> My last attempt was: 1506/7800 @ 1.281v 350w TDP 350w PL 82w pci-e 150w 6pin 170w 8pin .... yeh.... still crashes in FS
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I'm feeling like my cards are locked at 1.212v, based on my previous attempts, no amount seems to do anything for stability.
> 
> I don't really know what else to try, my last attempt seems to be all-in and even so, if it takes that much to stabilize 1506... would it be worth it from 1468? lol
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Edit: anyway i tried 1480 @1.212 and 130w on the 6pin... got through a run of FS: http://www.3dmark.com/3dm/9584216


Try the use hwinfo for checking the actual voltage. For some reason most programs including gpuz report the bios voltage and not the actual voltage from the voltage controller on the board. For instance, my card will show 1.212v in gpuz but the actual voltage getting delivered to the chip from the asp1212 controller is between 1.175-1.186v. Give that a try.


----------



## raszh

I want to replace my old card with either the Gigabyte GTX 970 Gaming G1 or the Asus GTX 970 Strix OC but I'm not quite sure which one I should choose.

At same price level I would choose the Gigabyte one (341 Euro, ~371 USD) over the Asus but I can get the Asus Strix for 310 Euro (~337 USD).
I heard the Gaming G1 overclocks better but is that worth 31 Euro?

Which one would you choose?


----------



## Omaniz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Cakewalk_S*
> 
> Try the use hwinfo for checking the actual voltage. For some reason most programs including gpuz report the bios voltage and not the actual voltage from the voltage controller on the board. For instance, my card will show 1.212v in gpuz but the actual voltage getting delivered to the chip from the asp1212 controller is between 1.175-1.186v. Give that a try.


see the voltage


----------



## Omaniz

g1 is good and worth the extra money in my opinion


----------



## Hequaqua

HWiNFO and GPU-Z normally read my voltages the same. -scratches head-


Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!



Idle(0.868v):


Load(1.218v):


Valley with OSD:


----------



## Omaniz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Hequaqua*
> 
> HWiNFO and GPU-Z normally read my voltages the same. -scratches head-
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> Idle(0.868v):
> 
> 
> Load(1.218v):
> 
> 
> Valley with OSD:


same with me

Idle(0.856v)



Load(1.275v):


----------



## NightowlZA

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Cakewalk_S*
> 
> Try the use hwinfo for checking the actual voltage. For some reason most programs including gpuz report the bios voltage and not the actual voltage from the voltage controller on the board. For instance, my card will show 1.212v in gpuz but the actual voltage getting delivered to the chip from the asp1212 controller is between 1.175-1.186v. Give that a try.


Tried it and still reads 1.212v at load when its set at 1.243v in bios

I've suspected its locked for a while, and Vellinious confirmed it for me through his experience with Galax cards









Either way, I'm at 1480/7900 game stable (So far) @ 1.212v with 130w on the 6pin...sucks i can't hit 1500 on the core but considering the price difference between Galax and MSI/GB/EVGA over here, I'm fairly happy with my clock results


----------



## Hequaqua

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *NightowlZA*
> 
> Tried it and still reads 1.212v at load when its set at 1.243v in bios
> 
> I've suspected its locked for a while, and Vellinious confirmed it for me through his experience with Galax cards
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Either way, I'm at 1480/7900 game stable @ 1.212v with 130w on the 6pin...sucks i can't hit 1500 on the core but considering the price difference between Galax and MSI/GB/EVGA I'm fairly happy with my clock results


That still is acceptable really. What was the boost out of the box? Vram was probably what 7000mhz?


----------



## NightowlZA

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Hequaqua*
> 
> That still is acceptable really. What was the boost out of the box? Vram was probably what 7000mhz?


Rated boost was 1317 but it boosted to 1355 iirc and yeh vram was @7000

Also, 1 card has an ASIC of 74% while the other 55%.... /cry


----------



## Hequaqua

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *NightowlZA*
> 
> Rated boost was 1317 but it boosted to 1355 iirc and yeh vram was @7000
> 
> Also, 1 card has an ASIC of 74% while the other 55%.... /cry


Ouch.....not the ASIC so much, but having the voltage locked with a 74% card.


----------



## Hequaqua

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Omaniz*
> 
> same with me
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> Idle(0.856v)
> 
> 
> 
> Load(1.275v):


Is your bios set to 1.275v or is it higher? All of the software will only show 1.275v as the max, even if you are adding voltage.


----------



## Omaniz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Hequaqua*
> 
> Is your bios set to 1.275v or is it higher? All of the software will only show 1.275v as the max, even if you are adding voltage.


the bios I use the @ 0



and @ max


----------



## hurricane28

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Omaniz*
> 
> 
> this my best score with my sli


Nice score man, what is your CPU clock, physics could be much better.


----------



## Omaniz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *hurricane28*
> 
> Nice score man, what is your CPU clock, physics could be much better.


My CPU 4815



http://www.3dmark.com/fs/6401251


----------



## Hequaqua

It's all good.....it's just some is better than others....lmao Just something I say from time to time....

I'm waiting on the FedEx man to show up....he has my new tower!!!


----------



## Hequaqua

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Omaniz*
> 
> My CPU 4815
> 
> 
> 
> http://www.3dmark.com/fs/6401251


I wish I could hit 4.8ghz...









It takes me 1.388 to get to 4.6ghz. I don't do it often....temps aren't the issue. Just the dam Haswell....grrrrrrrrr

EDIT: I shouldn't blame the chip. I really don't know what I'm doing when I OC my cpu. lol I just up the multiplier and throw some more voltage at it.


----------



## Omaniz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Hequaqua*
> 
> It's all good.....it's just some is better than others....lmao Just something I say from time to time....
> 
> I'm waiting on the FedEx man to show up....he has my new tower!!!


wait man they will show up soon









I cant wait to see your new tower and what the spears will be







Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Hequaqua*
> 
> I wish I could hit 4.8ghz...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It takes me 1.388 to get to 4.6ghz. I don't do it often....temps aren't the issue. Just the dam Haswell....grrrrrrrrr
> 
> EDIT: I shouldn't blame the chip. I really don't know what I'm doing when I OC my cpu. lol I just up the multiplier and throw some more voltage at it.


you know for me I just start with 1.4 coz my target was 4.8 then I start to reduce the voltage that my way and straight away multiplier it to 20 *240


----------



## Hequaqua

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Omaniz*
> 
> wait man they will show up soon
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I cant wait to see your new tower and what the spears will be
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> you know for me I just start with 1.4 coz my target was 4.8 then I start to reduce the voltage that my way and straight away multiplier it to 20 *240


I don't think 1.4v would be a good starting point with the Haswell. The cheap TIM they used in the die seems to play a role in all of it. I've thought about delidding, but I'm chicken...lol

When I switch everything out into the new tower, I am going to check the cpu and see how even the lid is. Lapping might help with temps. Of course, if I lap it, that will void the warranty. So, if I do that, I might as well try delidding....lmao

I don't really OC my cpu anyway. I keep it at 4.0ghz on stock voltage(1.227v). I can get to 4.3 without touching the voltage as well. There are just too many dam settings in the bios for me.


Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


----------



## Omaniz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Hequaqua*
> 
> I don't think 1.4v would be a good starting point with the Haswell. The cheap TIM they used in the die seems to play a role in all of it. I've thought about delidding, but I'm chicken...lol
> 
> When I switch everything out into the new tower, I am going to check the cpu and see how even the lid is. Lapping might help with temps. Of course, if I lap it, that will void the warranty. So, if I do that, I might as well try delidding....lmao
> 
> I don't really OC my cpu anyway. I keep it at 4.0ghz on stock voltage(1.227v). I can get to 4.3 without touching the voltage as well. There are just too many dam settings in the bios for me.
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


I have AMD fx-8350 and its v.good to start with and msi bios look confusion I have Asus mobo and too eazy to oc


----------



## Benjiw

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Omaniz*
> 
> I have AMD fx-8350 and its v.good to start with and msi bios look confusion I have Asus mobo and too eazy to oc


FX can hit 4.8 easy, it starts getting difficult at 4.9 and up. don't be surprised to pump 1.6v into your chip.


----------



## Vellinious

I can run my 5820k at 4.8ghz for benchmark runs, but I have to run it at 1.49v to get a decent score out of it, or it ends up being worse than 4.7. Needless to say, I do that in VERY short bursts, and only when pushing for a leaderboard score.


----------



## Hequaqua

What kind of temps do you have get at those voltages?

I tried to run Adia64 and IBT. Adia64 temps were around 82-84°(C). IBT....is started throttling core 0 about 5 secs in. I think that was on standard.









I'm like Vellinious, I only do 4.6ghz when I'm trying to get my high scores. Otherwise, I keep it at 4.0ghz.


----------



## Vellinious

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Hequaqua*
> 
> What kind of temps do you have get at those voltages?
> 
> I tried to run Adia64 and IBT. Adia64 temps were around 82-84°(C). IBT....is started throttling core 0 about 5 secs in. I think that was on standard.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I'm like Vellinious, I only do 4.6ghz when I'm trying to get my high scores. Otherwise, I keep it at 4.0ghz.


With the 5820k those voltages are....not advised. Over 1.3v is the point where it'll start to degrade. At 4.5 @ 1.34v I run 75c on OCCT for an hour. I'm not sure what it'd run at 1.49v, but....I fear it would be very hot. lol. It runs 68c just doing the physics test in Firetrike. lol


----------



## Omaniz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Benjiw*
> 
> FX can hit 4.8 easy, it starts getting difficult at 4.9 and up. don't be surprised to pump 1.6v into your chip.


soon I wil oc to 5ghz but after I oc my both gtx 970 g1 to 1.6+ ghz on core and 4+ ghz on mem


----------



## hurricane28

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Omaniz*
> 
> My CPU 4815
> 
> 
> 
> http://www.3dmark.com/fs/6401251


Nice clock but i don't think its quite stable, add more voltage and your physics score will also increase.

I have an 8350 as well and i need 1.488 v in order to get 4.8 GHz stable. I also run my CPU/NB at 2600 MHz.


----------



## hurricane28

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Vellinious*
> 
> I can run my 5820k at 4.8ghz for benchmark runs, but I have to run it at 1.49v to get a decent score out of it, or it ends up being worse than 4.7. Needless to say, I do that in VERY short bursts, and only when pushing for a leaderboard score.


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Vellinious*
> 
> With the 5820k those voltages are....not advised. Over 1.3v is the point where it'll start to degrade. At 4.5 @ 1.34v I run 75c on OCCT for an hour. I'm not sure what it'd run at 1.49v, but....I fear it would be very hot. lol. It runs 68c just doing the physics test in Firetrike. lol


That's the big difference between Intel and AMD. These FX-8350's can take a beating like no other. I know some people pushed more than 1.6 V 24/7 for a couple of years without degradation.

These things can also clock like there is no tomorrow, it starts with 4.6 GHz which is in reach of everyone and it ends where your cooling capacity ends basically. If you can cool it you can clock it with these chips.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Vellinious*
> 
> I can run my 5820k at 4.8ghz for benchmark runs, but I have to run it at 1.49v to get a decent score out of it, or it ends up being worse than 4.7. Needless to say, I do that in VERY short bursts, and only when pushing for a leaderboard score.


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Vellinious*
> 
> With the 5820k those voltages are....not advised. Over 1.3v is the point where it'll start to degrade. At 4.5 @ 1.34v I run 75c on OCCT for an hour. I'm not sure what it'd run at 1.49v, but....I fear it would be very hot. lol. It runs 68c just doing the physics test in Firetrike. lol


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Omaniz*
> 
> soon I wil oc to 5ghz but after I oc my both gtx 970 g1 to 1.6+ ghz on core and 4+ ghz on mem


What kind of RAM are you running? I didn't see much gain from 4.8 GHz to 5 GHz only, i saw an bigger gain from 4.8 GHz CPU with 2600 MHz CPU/NB. It takes a lot of fiddling but its not all about pure core speed with these chips. Let me know if you need any help


----------



## Vellinious

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *hurricane28*
> 
> That's the big difference between Intel and AMD. These FX-8350's can take a beating like no other. I know some people pushed more than 1.6 V 24/7 for a couple of years without degradation.
> 
> These things can also clock like there is no tomorrow, it starts with 4.6 GHz which is in reach of everyone and it ends where your cooling capacity ends basically. If you can cool it you can clock it with these chips.


Uh....not really, no., the AMD's use more voltage because they're on a 32nm process and it inherently uses more voltage, vs the Haswell E which is on a 14nm process. If you go back far enough to when Intel actually used that, which is quite a few years ago, you'd find around the same voltages.

As for cooling on AMD vs Intel, on the standard intel Haswell processors, Intel, after Sandy went with a paste between the CPU die and the IHS....and it's crap. So, people delid. Not required on the on the Haswell E, because they use the solder..or AMD for that matter, because they didn't cheap out on us. Well, and they can't...the TDP on those processors would require water cooling with anything between the die and the IHS because they'd just run too hot. Also, given that they're 6 true cores on the Haswell E, or 8, they create a lot more heat than the other processors, even at lower clocks and TDP per core, because it's 6 full physical cores, instead of 4 modules and 2 kinda half to 3/4 cores for the AMDs with shared resources.

lulz

For the record...I'm an AMD guy, always have been, going back to the K6 processors. And when they released the FX series bulldozers, I fell for the hype just like everyone else did, and was severely disappointed to find out that they....just suck. So I switched to Intel...at least until AMD comes up with something worthy of being in one of my machines. Hoping Zen is it, but....I'm not holding my breath.


----------



## hurricane28

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Vellinious*
> 
> Uh....not really, no., the AMD's use more voltage because they're on a 32nm process and it inherently uses more voltage, vs the Haswell E which is on a 14nm process. If you go back far enough to when Intel actually used that, which is quite a few years ago, you'd find around the same voltages.
> 
> As for cooling on AMD vs Intel, on the standard intel Haswell processors, Intel, after Sandy went with a paste between the CPU die and the IHS....and it's crap. So, people delid. Not required on the on the Haswell E, because they use the solder..or AMD for that matter, because they didn't cheap out on us. Well, and they can't...the TDP on those processors would require water cooling with anything between the die and the IHS because they'd just run too hot. Also, given that they're 6 true cores on the Haswell E, or 8, they create a lot more heat than the other processors, even at lower clocks and TDP per core, because it's 6 full physical cores, instead of 4 modules and 2 kinda half to 3/4 cores for the AMDs with shared resources.
> 
> lulz
> 
> For the record...I'm an AMD guy, always have been, going back to the K6 processors. And when they released the FX series bulldozers, I fell for the hype just like everyone else did, and was severely disappointed to find out that they....just suck. So I switched to Intel...at least until AMD comes up with something worthy of being in one of my machines. Hoping Zen is it, but....I'm not holding my breath.


Aha, that makes sense about the nm process.
I heard about the IHS on some Intel CPU's, seen a lot of people that took it off and reapplied the TIM and temps dropped significantly.

I don't know if you actually owned an FX 8350 chip but they most definitely not suck at all.. for benchmarking they do not score as high as Intel i7 CPU's but in multi threaded applications they can perform on par if not better with Intel i7 CPU's.

Some even claim that they prefer their 8350's over an i7 any day, friend of mine has an i7 4770k and to be honest, i am not impressed at all man especially for the price. Yes it has nice benchmark scores but that's only synthetic, in real live performance i still prefer my FX 8350.

You cannot say that an certain CPU suckes, it all depends on what you do with your rig basically.


----------



## Hequaqua

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *hurricane28*
> 
> Aha, that makes sense about the nm process.
> I heard about the IHS on some Intel CPU's, seen a lot of people that took it off and reapplied the TIM and temps dropped significantly.
> 
> I don't know if you actually owned an FX 8350 chip but they most definitely not suck at all.. for benchmarking they do not score as high as Intel i7 CPU's but in multi threaded applications they can perform on par if not better with Intel i7 CPU's.
> 
> Some even claim that they prefer their 8350's over an i7 any day, friend of mine has an i7 4770k and to be honest, i am not impressed at all man especially for the price. Yes it has nice benchmark scores but that's only synthetic, in real live performance i still prefer my FX 8350.
> 
> You cannot say that an certain CPU suckes, it all depends on what you do with your rig basically.


I have a friend who lives in Canada. He's a big time gamer and web developer. This is how he explained the difference to me.

Intel=Nike
AMD= Reebok

They both get the job done, but one is just less overall(AMD).

I agree, it does depend on what you are wanting out of your rig. Your CPU or GPU. Just think of the hundreds or thousands who bought a 970. They've never looked at or even heard of GPU-Z. They don't know about the Vram issue(resolved as far as I am concerned). The power limits. The voltage limits. Yet, they are completely satisfied with the performance.

I guess the old saying, "Beauty is in the eye of the beholder," is true in a lot of things.


----------



## hurricane28

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Hequaqua*
> 
> I have a friend who lives in Canada. He's a big time gamer and web developer. This is how he explained the difference to me.
> 
> Intel=Nike
> AMD= Reebok
> 
> They both get the job done, but one is just less overall(AMD).
> 
> I agree, it does depend on what you are wanting out of your rig. Your CPU or GPU. Just think of the hundreds or thousands who bought a 970. They've never looked at or even heard of GPU-Z. They don't know about the Vram issue(resolved as far as I am concerned). The power limits. The voltage limits. Yet, they are completely satisfied with the performance.
> 
> I guess the old saying, *"Beauty is in the eye of the beholder,"* is true in a lot of things.


That's all there is to is basically









On another note, i just installed Call of duty black ops 3 and played it for 30 minutes and never seen such an garbage game that is so poorly optimized its beyond comprehension lol

Errors all over the place and its impossible to even save the game.. i don't know whats behind these game makers thinking process to release most of the games prematurely and uses the consumers as guinea pigs for their games..


----------



## lightsout

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *hurricane28*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Hequaqua*
> 
> I have a friend who lives in Canada. He's a big time gamer and web developer. This is how he explained the difference to me.
> 
> Intel=Nike
> AMD= Reebok
> 
> They both get the job done, but one is just less overall(AMD).
> 
> I agree, it does depend on what you are wanting out of your rig. Your CPU or GPU. Just think of the hundreds or thousands who bought a 970. They've never looked at or even heard of GPU-Z. They don't know about the Vram issue(resolved as far as I am concerned). The power limits. The voltage limits. Yet, they are completely satisfied with the performance.
> 
> I guess the old saying, *"Beauty is in the eye of the beholder,"* is true in a lot of things.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> That's all there is to is basically
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> On another note, i just installed Call of duty black ops 3 and played it for 30 minutes and never seen such an garbage game that is so poorly optimized its beyond comprehension lol
> 
> Errors all over the place and its impossible to even save the game.. i don't know whats behind these game makers thinking process to release most of the games prematurely and uses the consumers as guinea pigs for their games..
Click to expand...

I'll tell you what Rainbow Six Seige is sweet, runs excellent on one 970 (1440p). Lots of fun.


----------



## Hequaqua

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *lightsout*
> 
> I'll tell you what Rainbow Six Seige is sweet, runs excellent on one 970 (1440p). Lots of fun.


COD









I tried Ghosts on PC....didn't care for it all. Rainbow Six looked pretty good in Beta. I was really all set to get SW:BF, but after playing the beta I said, "Pass."

I got MotoGP 2015 on Steam....it looks really nice and plays good. I suck at it, but it's pretty fun.

For all the complaints, and issues though, I still love BF4. As long as they keep releasing new content, I'm there. What 10 base maps, 20 DLC maps, a night map, a community map, and a new(remake of Dragon Valley) coming soon. I can say I really have gotten my money's worth out of that game.

EDIT: I just figured it out....about .03 per hour.


Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


----------



## lightsout

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Hequaqua*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *lightsout*
> 
> I'll tell you what Rainbow Six Seige is sweet, runs excellent on one 970 (1440p). Lots of fun.
> 
> 
> 
> COD
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I tried Ghosts on PC....didn't care for it all. Rainbow Six looked pretty good in Beta. I was really all set to get SW:BF, but after playing the beta I said, "Pass."
> 
> I got MotoGP 2015 on Steam....it looks really nice and plays good. I suck at it, but it's pretty fun.
> 
> For all the complaints, and issues though, I still love BF4. As long as they keep releasing new content, I'm there. What 10 base maps, 20 DLC maps, a night map, a community map, and a new(remake of Dragon Valley) coming soon. I can say I really have gotten my money's worth out of that game.
Click to expand...

Whats the community map?

I am still planning on buying SW:BF. I have my 270's for sale and will grab it when I sell them. Didn't get to play the beta.


----------



## hurricane28

Looks like a fun game indeed man, thnx.

I played lots of games

Here's a list of my games:

Battle field 3,4

Bioshock infinite love the game play and graphics are amazing.

Call of duty ghosts

Crysis 2,3 One of my favorite games.

Farcry 3,4 amazing game play and graphics.

FEAR 1,2,3

Metro 2033 redux and last light redux. One of my favorites and graphics is amazing.

Need for speed most wanted.

Sniper ghost warrior. Nice game with good frames and decent graphics.

Sniper elite 3, very nice game play and good graphics no issues.

Wolfenstein new blood and Wolfenstein the old blood. Very nice game play and without issues.


----------



## Hequaqua

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *lightsout*
> 
> Whats the community map?
> 
> I am still planning on buying SW:BF. I have my 270's for sale and will grab it when I sell them. Didn't get to play the beta.


Operation Outbreak.

I played it in the Community Test Enviroment first. They just had some of the basics that they got input for from the players. It was almost like the Windows 10 Insider program. They would put things on(capture points/etc), and then get feedback.

It was released, hmmmm, a month ago or so.

EDIT: I don't like not having dedicated servers, that was a main gripe for not getting SW:BF. No single player either. I kinda of enjoy some of those.


----------



## lightsout

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *hurricane28*
> 
> Looks like a fun game indeed man, thnx.
> 
> I played lots of games
> 
> Here's a list of my games:
> 
> Battle field 3,4
> 
> Bioshock infinite love the game play and graphics are amazing.
> 
> Call of duty ghosts
> 
> Crysis 2,3 One of my favorite games.
> 
> Farcry 3,4 amazing game play and graphics.
> 
> FEAR 1,2,3
> 
> Metro 2033 redux and last light redux. One of my favorites and graphics is amazing.
> 
> Need for speed most wanted.
> 
> Sniper ghost warrior. Nice game with good frames and decent graphics.
> 
> Sniper elite 3, very nice game play and good graphics no issues.
> 
> Wolfenstein new blood and Wolfenstein the old blood. Very nice game play and without issues.


Nice list there.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Hequaqua*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *lightsout*
> 
> Whats the community map?
> 
> I am still planning on buying SW:BF. I have my 270's for sale and will grab it when I sell them. Didn't get to play the beta.
> 
> 
> 
> Operation Outbreak.
> 
> I played it in the Community Test Enviroment first. They just had some of the basics that they got input for from the players. It was almost like the Windows 10 Insider program. They would put things on(capture points/etc), and then get feedback.
> 
> It was released, hmmmm, a month ago or so.
> 
> EDIT: I don't like not having dedicated servers, that was a main gripe for not getting SW:BF. No single player either. I kinda of enjoy some of those.
Click to expand...

I'll check it out.


----------



## Hequaqua

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *lightsout*
> 
> Nice list there.
> I'll check it out.


I'll be on later tonight to play. I have to keep my days playing streak alive. I'm like 4th in PC players. 111 days straight. lol

Feel free to add me your friends list. My in-game name is the same: Hequaqua.

I also run a TS3 server when I game. If you have TS and want to jump on, PM me and I'll give you the server addy. I run it from my computer.


----------



## lightsout

I don't have a mic. I get very little playing time these days, just kind of jump on for a minute here and there.


----------



## Hequaqua

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *lightsout*
> 
> I don't have a mic. I get very little playing time these days, just kind of jump on for a minute here and there.


Cool. I hear ya. I've just been playing a few rounds in the evening to keep my streak going. I would say skills sharp, but that wouldn't apply....lol

EDIT: You can still add me...lol I can talk to you in squad. You just won't be able to mouth off......lmao


----------



## DeathAngel74

@lightsout
I had to cut my core clock don to 1506.5 for SW BF, it kept crashing at 1531.5


----------



## lightsout

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DeathAngel74*
> 
> @lightsout
> I had to cut my core clock don to 1506.5 for SW BF, it kept crashing at 1531.5


uh oh. I have only been playing R6 Siege and a tiny bit of BF4. No issues yet for me.


----------



## DeathAngel74

This is the bios I'm currently using ATM.

experimental_1506.5_8000MHz_1.243v_288w.zip 136k .zip file


----------



## Hequaqua

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DeathAngel74*
> 
> This is the bios I'm currently using ATM.
> 
> experimental_1506.5_8000MHz_1.243v_288w.zip 136k .zip file


Those are some crazy fan speeds...lol

I think mine at 100% is like 2250+/- rpms.


----------



## DeathAngel74

My case fans are loud anyways. My GPU temps are under 55C, so I'm happy. I finally got the CPU under [email protected] 95-100% load.


----------



## Hequaqua

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DeathAngel74*
> 
> My case fans are loud anyways. My temps are between 48C-55C, so I'm happy. Finally got the CPU down to 55C-57C under 90-100% load.


I run about 55-62° under load. It will hit 65° or so, but it doesn't stay there.

Here is a screen shot after folding for over 3 hours:


EDIT: I got my case today...posted a few pics on here.
http://www.overclock.net/g/a/1450193/schwarzer-drache/


----------



## rfarmer

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Hequaqua*
> 
> I run about 55-62° under load. It will hit 65° or so, but it doesn't stay there.
> 
> Here is a screen shot after folding for over 3 hours:
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> EDIT: I got my case today...posted a few pics on here.
> http://www.overclock.net/g/a/1450193/schwarzer-drache/


Glad you got the case, how you liking it?


----------



## Hequaqua

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *rfarmer*
> 
> Glad you got the case, how you liking it?


I love it so far.......haven't really started yet. I did mount the AIO in the top...love that you can slide it.

I'm helping a friend in Canada via Teamspeak...he bought a GTX960 today. He has no idea what he's doing...lol


----------



## Solders18

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Vellinious*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Solders18*
> 
> Getting some OC'ing in! Highest i can get on stock voltage. +225 crashes
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Stock
> 
> OC (settings below)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> What card is this? Did you get a GPUz sensors tab screen cap? And.....are you running a custom bios? New base clocks?
Click to expand...

Holy cow you guys move fast in this thread! Was doing christmas lights and getting the tree set up today with the woman. Card is a Strix 970 OC. I'm not sure how you guys calculate the clock speeds on these but base clock is 1114 and boost is 1253, memory at 7010. do you guys go off base or boost speed?


----------



## lightsout

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Solders18*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Vellinious*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Solders18*
> 
> Getting some OC'ing in! Highest i can get on stock voltage. +225 crashes
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Stock
> 
> OC (settings below)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> What card is this? Did you get a GPUz sensors tab screen cap? And.....are you running a custom bios? New base clocks?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Holy cow you guys move fast in this thread! Was doing christmas lights and getting the tree set up today with the woman. Card is a Strix 970 OC. I'm not sure how you guys calculate the clock speeds on these but base clock is 1114 and boost is 1253, memory at 7010. do you guys go off base or boost speed?
Click to expand...

Boost speed. Whatever the core actually hits while its running. Lots of people mod the bios to take the boost off so it just clocks like a normal card.


----------



## Hequaqua

Yes. this thread does move fast sometimes.

I've been OC'ing a GTX960 via Teamviewer all evening. Its a Gigabyte.

Here is what it looks like with just a mild OC.



The max voltage is with the slider turned all the way up. I believe at stock his voltage was 1.212v.

We didn't mess with the core so much really. He's a bit paranoid. lol The Vram went right up to 8000 though...hmmm...wonder what Vram he has? lol

Here is the bios if anyone has any thoughts. I haven't really looked at the specs to see about voltage or wattage. He's not getting any power perfcaps though. We only ran Valley a few times.

GM206.zip 150k .zip file


----------



## DeathAngel74

This might help Hequaqua. I used this bios when I had my SLI'd 960's.

EVGAFTW9602GB_1.275v_1545Mhz.zip 149k .zip file


----------



## Vellinious

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *hurricane28*
> 
> Aha, that makes sense about the nm process.
> I heard about the IHS on some Intel CPU's, seen a lot of people that took it off and reapplied the TIM and temps dropped significantly.
> 
> I don't know if you actually owned an FX 8350 chip but they most definitely not suck at all.. for benchmarking they do not score as high as Intel i7 CPU's but in multi threaded applications they can perform on par if not better with Intel i7 CPU's.
> 
> Some even claim that they prefer their 8350's over an i7 any day, friend of mine has an i7 4770k and to be honest, i am not impressed at all man especially for the price. Yes it has nice benchmark scores but that's only synthetic, in real live performance i still prefer my FX 8350.
> 
> You cannot say that an certain CPU suckes, it all depends on what you do with your rig basically.


I edit video and work with large data set SQL databases...the 8350 couldn't handle it. I upgraded from that to a 3770k and immediately saw an increase in productivity. And an even bigger one with the upgrade to the 5820k. AMD hasn't competed with Intel on a meaningful level since the Phenom II. Loved those processors.....


----------



## hurricane28

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Vellinious*
> 
> I edit video and work with large data set SQL databases...the 8350 couldn't handle it. I upgraded from that to a 3770k and immediately saw an increase in productivity. And an even bigger one with the upgrade to the 5820k. AMD hasn't competed with Intel on a meaningful level since the Phenom II. Loved those processors.....


If you use Premiere pro, its not all about CPU speed but more how balanced your system is. I have Adobe CS6 master collection so i have AE and Premiere pro and used both of them without any problems..

I recently filmed in 4K with my LG G4 and edited the clips in Premiere pro and export them to my SSD and it had no trouble with it whatsoever and i only have 8 GB system memory..

Rendering is also not the most taxing thing in Premiere pro because if you set it up right, the cuda cores of your card will help you as well.
You really work your system hard when you export your end product to an SSD, no matter what CPU you have it will be on its knees and it will be the bottleneck in almost every system. It fills up your system ram completely and the CPU goes to a hundred and stays there until its done.

YES the CPU was uttered out and YES the memory was completely full but it could handle it just fine. I agree that Intel does it faster but even then, its not worth the extra money because you only shave 1,5 minutes of a 30 minute render time..

I am not an expert in any means and i barely use these programs because i don't have the time for it but i want to learn it for future purposes.

Here is an example of someone who actually compared Intel to AMD in rendering: 




Here is someone who actually is doing video editing for a living and he explains it way better i can: 




This is actually an image when i was exporting my file: 

Its not 4K as you can see but it can handle it just fine..

I am not going to debate Intel vs AMD because these discussions are rather pointless and only results in a yes/no discussion which i don't want to spend my time on.


----------



## Vellinious

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *hurricane28*
> 
> If you use Premiere pro, its not all about CPU speed but more how balanced your system is. I have Adobe CS6 master collection so i have AE and Premiere pro and used both of them without any problems..
> 
> I recently filmed in 4K with my LG G4 and edited the clips in Premiere pro and export them to my SSD and it had no trouble with it whatsoever and i only have 8 GB system memory..
> 
> Rendering is also not the most taxing thing in Premiere pro because if you set it up right, the cuda cores of your card will help you as well.
> You really work your system hard when you export your end product to an SSD, no matter what CPU you have it will be on its knees and it will be the bottleneck in almost every system. It fills up your system ram completely and the CPU goes to a hundred and stays there until its done.
> 
> YES the CPU was uttered out and YES the memory was completely full but it could handle it just fine. I agree that Intel does it faster but even then, its not worth the extra money because you only shave 1,5 minutes of a 30 minute render time..
> 
> I am not an expert in any means and i barely use these programs because i don't have the time for it but i want to learn it for future purposes.
> 
> Here is an example of someone who actually compared Intel to AMD in rendering:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Here is someone who actually is doing video editing for a living and he explains it way better i can:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This is actually an image when i was exporting my file:
> 
> Its not 4K as you can see but it can handle it just fine..
> 
> I am not going to debate Intel vs AMD because these discussions are rather pointless and only results in a yes/no discussion which i don't want to spend my time on.


I give AMD their due when they deserve it. But the FX processors were a dead end tech when they released, and AMD can't wait to flush them down the toilet like a dead goldfish, and HOPEFULLY, move on to something worthwhile.

The 3770k put the 8350 to shame in both tasks. What took the AMD 20 minutes to do, took the Intel 8 mins. The increased productivity is what I was looking for, and found it.

Like your FX? Great...glad for ya. I wanted more, and I found it.


----------



## Benjiw

http://www.overclock.net/t/1534128/vishera-vs-devils-canyon-a-casual-comparison-by-an-average-user


----------



## Vellinious

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *hurricane28*
> 
> Now you make me curious, what was your AMD system? I mean, what components were you running? What clock speed ram speed etc. etc.
> 
> I am not a fan of AMD whatsoever, and i don't even like their GPU's, i just go where the performance per dollar/euro is and i don't care if its AMD or Intel..
> I seen so many people that have had bad experience with the FX 8350 simply due to user error and wrong components.
> 
> Oh and do you have any proof by chance that your 3770 k was sooo much faster than the FX 8350? I would happily see it.


It was years ago, jr....I'm sorry that you can't fathom that large dataset databases take a LOT less time on the Intel processors than they do on the weak IPC AMD processors, but...that's not my problem. That would be yours. = )

I've been building rigs since the K6 processor....and every one of them had been an AMD. I bought into the hype surrounding the bulldozer architecture and upgraded from my 1090T to the FX 8350...it was better than what I had, but after I got the i7 laptop at work for working with my databases, and compared it to how well my desktop at home worked them, I moved on from AMD and haven't looked back.

The fact is....AMD hasn't competed on a meaningful level with Intel in the processor market since Phenom II. They stuck with a dead end technology WAY too long, and now the company is in serious financial trouble.... I hope they pull out of it, but, it was their own business decisions that reduced that company to the brink.

I almost bought a share of AMD stock the other day, just for grins.....decided I wanted a happy meal instead. They are, after all, about the same price.


----------



## hurricane28

Based on only one review..? The FX is not an quad core but a truly 8 core CPU







Look at the architecture..

Intel beats the FX in singel core performance yes, the FX 8350 is not build for single core performance in the first place so that's not a surprise. That's why you see that in many heavy multi threaded applications its on par with 3770 k.

In synthetic benchmarks Intel is always higher in scores but luckily benchmarks do not translate to real live performance.. That's where the confusion comes from.
I have to be an seriously Intel fan or extremely hard headed to pay 200 dollar/euro more for an CPU that is only slightly faster but most of the time is on par with the 8350..


----------



## Mr-Dark

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *hurricane28*
> 
> Based on only one review..? The FX is not an quad core but a truly 8 core CPU
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Look at the architecture..
> 
> Intel beats the FX in singel core performance yes, the FX 8350 is not build for single core performance in the first place so that's not a surprise. That's why you see that in many heavy multi threaded applications its on par with 3770 k.
> 
> In synthetic benchmarks Intel is always higher in scores but luckily benchmarks do not translate to real live performance.. That's where the confusion comes from.
> I have to be an seriously Intel fan or extremely hard headed to pay 200 dollar/euro more for an CPU that is only slightly faster but most of the time is on par with the 8350..


It's not me say that AMD say that











From Guru3D Review
Quote:


> FX-8350 processor tested today thus has four Piledriver modules, each of which contains two AMD64 core


http://www.guru3d.com/articles-pages/amd-fx-8350-processor-review,2.html

This why amd say 4 modules & 8 core


----------



## gerpogi

Hey guys I have a question. Currently I have the msi gtx 970 armor 2x titanium and was wondering how the pcb looked like. I wanted to reapply thermal paste on it since the card throttles abit once it hits 70°c and up. Does it have a face plate like the gaming version covering the ram? What do they use for vram cooling? Is it cooled with the same heatpipe? Hopefully you guys know, I have limited knowledge on the gtx 970 and their coolers since I've been using amd cards for a long time. Thanks!


----------



## Vellinious

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *gerpogi*
> 
> Hey guys I have a question. Currently I have the msi gtx 970 armor 2x titanium and was wondering how the pcb looked like. I wanted to reapply thermal paste on it since the card throttles abit once it hits 70°c and up. Does it have a face plate like the gaming version covering the ram? What do they use for vram cooling? Is it cooled with the same heatpipe? Hopefully you guys know, I have limited knowledge on the gtx 970 and their coolers since I've been using amd cards for a long time. Thanks!


Model #?

I'm guessing this is it....but without knowing the model #, I'm not sure.

http://www.ekwb.com/configurator/step1_complist

Meh...that didn't work. Here:










You can look it up from the link above.


----------



## rfarmer

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *gerpogi*
> 
> Hey guys I have a question. Currently I have the msi gtx 970 armor 2x titanium and was wondering how the pcb looked like. I wanted to reapply thermal paste on it since the card throttles abit once it hits 70°c and up. Does it have a face plate like the gaming version covering the ram? What do they use for vram cooling? Is it cooled with the same heatpipe? Hopefully you guys know, I have limited knowledge on the gtx 970 and their coolers since I've been using amd cards for a long time. Thanks!




That is a pic of the Gaming Edition, I have the OC edition and it has the same aluminum heat sink for the vram. I would think the Titanium would be the same.


----------



## gerpogi

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *rfarmer*
> 
> 
> 
> That is a pic of the Gaming Edition, I have the OC edition and it has the same aluminum heat sink for the vram. I would think the Titanium would be the same.


yeah that's the pcb I always see but I'm not really sure if it's actually the same. Main difference I see without opening it up is that titanium needs 2 6 pins vs gaming which has 8 and a 6 pin. I do hope it has a face plate for the rams as I don't want to bother replacing the thermaln pads


----------



## gerpogi

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Vellinious*
> 
> Model #?
> 
> I'm guessing this is it....but without knowing the model #, I'm not sure.
> 
> http://www.ekwb.com/configurator/step1_complist
> 
> Meh...that didn't work. Here:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You can look it up from the link above.


4gd5t version. Tier lower than gaming.


----------



## Benjiw

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Solders18*
> 
> Oh man you have much to learn, AMD has been behind for YEARS, plain and simple. the amount that intel spends on their chips far surpasses AMD by 10 fold and it shows. I have a 8350 and can't wait to get intel. It makes a ton of heat, takes a ton of power, and is still behind most i7's in almost every category. AMD should have never came out with piledriver after bulldozer flopped soooooooo hard. it is a stupid architecture that they hampered by small cache and shared resources. you can get off your amd high horse because its not there. that horse died in Phenom II days.
> 
> /AMDthread


I have an i5 system next to my AMD, literally can't tell the difference.


----------



## hurricane28

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Solders18*
> 
> Oh man you have much to learn, AMD has been behind for YEARS, plain and simple. the amount that intel spends on their chips far surpasses AMD by 10 fold and it shows. I have a 8350 and can't wait to get intel. It makes a ton of heat, takes a ton of power, and is still behind most i7's in almost every category. AMD should have never came out with piledriver after bulldozer flopped soooooooo hard. it is a stupid architecture that they hampered by small cache and shared resources. you can get off your amd high horse because its not there. that horse died in Phenom II days.
> 
> /AMDthread


LOL, good luck with your Intel rig


----------



## moccor

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Benjiw*
> 
> I have an i5 system next to my AMD, literally can't tell the difference.


Go render a video, you will notice a difference alright. Possibly a 12-24hour difference lol. I can honestly say I went from some AMD X2 Kuma 7700 (somthing like this) to a Phenom II X4 to a i7 3770K. Yes, the Phenom II X4 was some years older than the i7 3770K, but the point was cores VS cores, clock speed VS clock speed, Intels work WAY faster at video editing and other things. I don't know what falls under "other tings" I don't care to check again either. I went from being a AMD user to a Intel user after checking many benchmarks and comparing what makes which hardware better. If you check out benchmarks + video render time benchmarks + gaming benchmarks, Intel wins. Not by a large margin in every test, but depending on the individual users need, the 100-150$ price jump is well worth it. If time = money, then Intel = the choice.


----------



## kl6mk6

OK. We all get it, Intel has more higher end/professional processors and AMD has better price/performance numbers for average consumers. Buy what you like or do the research, but c'mon guys, let it go.


----------



## DeathAngel74

KH BBS @4k via PPSSPP

gonna rip 3rd birthday and cc ff7 isos from my umds.


----------



## Hequaqua

Wow....take a half day off and this place go nuts....lol

AMD/Intel

Hopefully for the consumer(us), this back and forth will continue. AMD has fallen behind, or for some have been behind for a while. I think it really comes down to what you are wanting out of a computer. For the majority, they just want it to be stable, perform the way it should. I would say most could really care less. Then there are those who like to tinker and play with the hardware, and push it to its limits. My opinion, considering I have the 4770k, it looks like AMD might give you more room to "play". Maybe I'm wrong. I haven't had a AMD chip since the Duron. lol

In the end, it really comes to personal choice. I say get what you can afford, and make the best of it.









New case pics. I'm not really done yet, but it is up and running!!

http://www.overclock.net/t/1418637/official-case-phanteks-case-club-for-lovers-owners/11780#post_24678535


----------



## Vellinious

Tryin to help a guy that said he didn't understand why his 970 was running so poorly. Showed me a screen shot of the GPUz sensors tab, and it was maxing out at like 60% on Heaven. He has an i5, so....I thought, god, it can't possibly be bottle necking, but...had him send me a screen shot of HW Monitor during the run. Look at these temps.....lol, holy gods. I told him to shut his rig down NOW, order some thermal paste, buy a Hyper 212 EVO and don't turn it back on until he mounts it.


----------



## rfarmer

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Vellinious*
> 
> Tryin to help a guy that said he didn't understand why his 970 was running so poorly. Showed me a screen shot of the GPUz sensors tab, and it was maxing out at like 60% on Heaven. He has an i5, so....I thought, god, it can't possibly be bottle necking, but...had him send me a screen shot of HW Monitor during the run. Look at these temps.....lol, holy gods. I told him to shut his rig down NOW, order some thermal paste, buy a Hyper 212 EVO and don't turn it back on until he mounts it.
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


Holy crap is that with the stock heatsink?


----------



## Vellinious

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *rfarmer*
> 
> Holy crap is that with the stock heatsink?


Yup....had to be mounted wrong though. That's not even overclocked.


----------



## Benjiw

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *moccor*
> 
> Go render a video, you will notice a difference alright. Possibly a 12-24hour difference lol. I can honestly say I went from some AMD X2 Kuma 7700 (somthing like this) to a Phenom II X4 to a i7 3770K. Yes, the Phenom II X4 was some years older than the i7 3770K, but the point was cores VS cores, clock speed VS clock speed, Intels work WAY faster at video editing and other things. I don't know what falls under "other tings" I don't care to check again either. I went from being a AMD user to a Intel user after checking many benchmarks and comparing what makes which hardware better. If you check out benchmarks + video render time benchmarks + gaming benchmarks, Intel wins. Not by a large margin in every test, but depending on the individual users need, the 100-150$ price jump is well worth it. If time = money, then Intel = the choice.


Pointless replying to you so I'll move on.

Netted myself these lovely things. The naked mounts for when I de-lid the i5, and for my 970 SLI set up the lovely plexi terminals.


----------



## hertz9753

You guys should go back to benchmarks with every post or play some games.

A quote is still a reply...


----------



## TopicClocker

Oh my! Has anyone seen the new Gigabyte Xtreme Gaming cards? The design of them is amazing!

The LEDS on the fans remind me of the 760 Hawk I had!

They look sooo good! I hope Gigabyte bring these Xtreme Gaming cards out again when the Pascal GPUs release, I definitely want to get a card with this cooler on!


----------



## Mr-Dark

New MSI AB version out









http://www.guru3d.com/files-details/msi-afterburner-beta-download.html


----------



## onurbulbul

I think I'm having trouble with power supply after custom bios. Pc doesn't start at all. Two times that happened.


----------



## kanttii

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *onurbulbul*
> 
> I think I'm having trouble with power supply after custom bios. Pc doesn't start at all. Two times that happened.


How much over the stock did you go with Power tab mods? If you add too much there it won't boot probably because of safety! The PCI-E slot power max for my MSI GTX 970 Gaming 4G was 82W I think, and so on. Not too much over the stock









Also did you use someone else's custom BIOS or did you copy the tweaks to a BIOS file extracted from your own card? That's the best and safest and really the only recommended way t go on


----------



## DeathAngel74

Blah, new AMD and GTX980Ti compatibility. If stuff ain't broke....lol.


----------



## Vellinious

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kanttii*
> 
> How much over the stock did you go with Power tab mods? If you add too much there it won't boot probably because of safety! The PCI-E slot power max for my MSI GTX 970 Gaming 4G was 82W I think, and so on. Not too much over the stock
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Also did you use someone else's custom BIOS or did you copy the tweaks to a BIOS file extracted from your own card? That's the best and safest and really the only recommended way t go on


Mine went from 187 watts an 110% to 350 watts at 130%.....I've never seen anyone have issues from setting them too high, unless their PSU wasn't up to the task.....


----------



## CoreyL4

Has anyone had trouble with the 359.06 driver? Before installing, I ran Battlefront on ultra at 60fps constantly and now I'm getting nothing but fps drop into the 30s and 20s.


----------



## DeathAngel74

Mine went from [email protected]% to [email protected]%. No issues so far. 359/359.06/359.12 are garbage. Had to downgrade to 358.91 for weirdness to stop.


----------



## CoreyL4

Just went back to 359.00 and everything is fine. Apparently Nvidia knows that SLI is broken with 359.06.


----------



## Vellinious

I'm still running 353.62. Performance updates are done....if you don't NEED the new drivers for a game you're playing, stay put.


----------



## Mr-Dark

Today I see real score for 980 TI with Dark bios.. OMG what a score







beat stock 970s ?

http://www.3dmark.com/3dm/9627105


----------



## Vellinious

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mr-Dark*
> 
> Today I see real score for 980 TI with Dark bios.. OMG what a score
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> beat stock 970s ?
> 
> http://www.3dmark.com/3dm/9627105


Stock SLI 970s? Eh....it's close.


----------



## Mr-Dark

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Vellinious*
> 
> Stock SLI 970s? Eh....it's close.


Stock 970s Ref/gaming/Strix but not G1/FTW+


----------



## Vellinious

Which 980ti did you get?


----------



## Mr-Dark

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Vellinious*
> 
> Which 980ti did you get?


Not me its for a dude here, Btw its the Strix under the water

For me I will go with Hybrid nothing else but Pascal holding me back now


----------



## kanttii

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Vellinious*
> 
> Mine went from 187 watts an 110% to 350 watts at 130%.....I've never seen anyone have issues from setting them too high, unless their PSU wasn't up to the task.....


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DeathAngel74*
> 
> Mine went from [email protected]% to [email protected]%. No issues so far. 359/359.06/359.12 are garbage. Had to downgrade to 358.91 for weirdness to stop.


Yeah that's exactly what I mean, like my Corsair CX600M and/or motherboard and/or card can't take more. The 6 pin and 8 pin plugs didn't give any problems though no matter how much I pushed to them and if I used only them to drive more power to the card, but as you said not all power supplies can do it no matter how high their theoretical wattage is. Usually 80 Plus Gold PSU's are for sure able to push that, but people like me who thought it's overkill might face problems like this







dunno if my CPU OC can't get further because of the PSU but this is all right.

Yeah every driver update forces me to lower clocks......
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mr-Dark*
> 
> Today I see real score for 980 TI with Dark bios.. OMG what a score
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> beat stock 970s ?
> 
> http://www.3dmark.com/3dm/9627105


Oh man @[email protected] I'm already too tempted to buy one and waste the cash I've yet to earn on it







lol nice score indeed! This 970 just can't make GTA V run at over 50 FPS constant with reasonable settings and my mods with the Asus PG279Q







but still at 38-55 FPS (fluctuates a lot) it's much better than my old monitor at constant 66z/66fps! GTX 980 Ti would be THE perfect match for this monitor. But I'm waiting for Pascal to hit the shelves and the 980 Ti's prices to drop.. or if the Pascal cards are nicely priced then maybe one of those could be the choice...depends on the price -- if they charge crazy amounts for HBM2 I guess I'll keep waiting or get the 980 Ti if this 970 just can't push as good performance as I'd like.

Still GTX 970 IS AWESOME!


----------



## Mr-Dark

Quote:


> Oh man @[email protected] I'm already too tempted to buy one and waste the cash I've yet to earn on it biggrin.gif lol nice score indeed! This 970 just can't make GTA V run at over 50 FPS constant with reasonable settings and my mods with the Asus PG279Q frown.gif but still at 38-55 FPS (fluctuates a lot) it's much better than my old monitor at constant 66z/66fps! GTX 980 Ti would be THE perfect match for this monitor. But I'm waiting for Pascal to hit the shelves and the 980 Ti's prices to drop.. or if the Pascal cards are nicely priced then maybe one of those could be the choice...depends on the price -- if they charge crazy amounts for HBM2 I guess I'll keep waiting or get the 980 Ti if this 970 just can't push as good performance as I'd like.
> 
> Still GTX 970 IS AWESOME! biggrin.gif


No doubt the 970 still good card for 1080p

I'm waiting for Pascal also to change my single 970, I have an 144hz now but 1080p with single 970 i'm pushing +100 fps in most games 1544/8000 is good for 970 by the way


----------



## kanttii

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mr-Dark*
> 
> No doubt the 970 still good card for 1080p
> 
> I'm waiting for Pascal also to change my single 970, I have an 144hz now but 1080p with single 970 i'm pushing +100 fps in most games 1544/8000 is good for 970 by the way


Nice







Yeah... 1080p it hovers around 60 FPS (GTA V) but I just can't game on that after tasting 165hz 1440p IPS hahah







I wish mine was stable at those clocks! 1506.5Mhz core and 7800 Mhz memory with newest drivers (tho GPC, SYS, L2C and XBAR etc are also OC'd, fixed most of microstuttering)... >_> if it's any higher, crashes start appearing after 2-3 hours. Pascal it might be for me too! Upgrading to a card that's also Maxwell just feels a bit useless for the price.

Well, I guess I'll try higher clocks this weekend!


----------



## gatygun

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Vellinious*
> 
> I'm still running 353.62. Performance updates are done....if you don't NEED the new drivers for a game you're playing, stay put.


best advice, in my opinion people upgrade drivers way way way to much.


----------



## Mr-Dark

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kanttii*
> 
> Nice
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Yeah... 1080p it hovers around 60 FPS (GTA V) but I just can't game on that after tasting 165hz 1440p IPS hahah
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I wish mine was stable at those clocks! 1506.5Mhz core and 7800 Mhz memory with newest drivers (tho GPC, SYS, L2C and XBAR etc are also OC'd, fixed most of microstuttering)... >_> if it's any higher, crashes start appearing after 2-3 hours. Pascal it might be for me too! Upgrading to a card that's also Maxwell just feels a bit useless for the price.
> 
> Well, I guess I'll try higher clocks this weekend!


1440p @165mhz







I had 970 SLI + stupid 60hz monitor untill I replace a 970 for 144hz monitor + cash! my gaming experince is way smoother than SLI + 60hz will never back to 60Hz!


----------



## TopicClocker

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mr-Dark*
> 
> 1440p @165mhz
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I had 970 SLI + stupid 60hz monitor untill I replace a 970 for 144hz monitor + cash! my gaming experince is way smoother than SLI + 60hz will never back to 60Hz!


I've never seen more than 72Hz as the monitors I've used are a max of 60Hz, and my current 1080p monitor can overclock to 70-72Hz.
I wish there was a store near me where they actually had monitors or TVs on displays showcasing the higher refresh rate.

Is 120Hz/fps as good as it sounds? As in 2x 60Hz/fps? It sounds really good!


----------



## wes1099

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TopicClocker*
> 
> I've never seen more than 72Hz as the monitors I've used are a max of 60Hz, and my current 1080p monitor can overclock to 70-72Hz.
> I wish there was a store near me where they actually had monitors or TVs on displays showcasing the higher refresh rate.
> 
> Is 120Hz/fps as good as it sounds? As in 2x 60Hz/fps? It sounds really good!


I have tested 144hz 1440p monitors at microcenter and they are incredibly amazing compared to your everyday 60hz monitor.


----------



## rfarmer

Asus has a new ROG 27" 1440p 144Hz(overclockable to 165Hz) IPS panel G Sync monitor. Man I wish they weren't $800.


----------



## jleslie246

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TopicClocker*
> 
> I've never seen more than 72Hz as the monitors I've used are a max of 60Hz, and my current 1080p monitor can overclock to 70-72Hz.
> I wish there was a store near me where they actually had monitors or TVs on displays showcasing the higher refresh rate.
> 
> Is 120Hz/fps as good as it sounds? As in 2x 60Hz/fps? It sounds really good!


Yes!! I'm building a rig for a buddy and ordered a 144Hz asus VG248QE for $209. The rest of the system is an i5 with an evga Gtx 970 ssc. I've been "testing" hits monitor for the past week and I love it. BO3 KD went from 1 to 4


----------



## reev3r

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TopicClocker*
> 
> I've never seen more than 72Hz as the monitors I've used are a max of 60Hz, and my current 1080p monitor can overclock to 70-72Hz.
> I wish there was a store near me where they actually had monitors or TVs on displays showcasing the higher refresh rate.
> 
> Is 120Hz/fps as good as it sounds? As in 2x 60Hz/fps? It sounds really good!


ABSOLUTELY! I was really convinced that anything above 60hz was worthless, but after adding the Acer XB270HU to my IPS and TN panels that are both 60hz, I was blown away... Everything is noticeably smoother (even video) , especially when I compare things side by side with my other panels. I will say, if you do opt for a high refresh panel, get one with G-Sync, it really makes a significant difference. Again, I went from *knowing* that there is no observable effect above 60hz to now having the issue of needing to buy high refresh panels only from now on. I would suggest the XB270HU personally, just because it is as good as it gets for the price, since you can find them under $600 occasionally...


----------



## Solders18

Hmm... after finals are over i should hook my computer up to my new tv. 43" 240 hz









till then though...


----------



## Mr-Dark

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *wes1099*
> 
> I have tested 144hz 1440p monitors at microcenter and they are incredibly amazing compared to your everyday 60hz monitor.


+1 60hz is crap


----------



## djleakyg

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Vellinious*
> 
> Tryin to help a guy that said he didn't understand why his 970 was running so poorly. Showed me a screen shot of the GPUz sensors tab, and it was maxing out at like 60% on Heaven. He has an i5, so....I thought, god, it can't possibly be bottle necking, but...had him send me a screen shot of HW Monitor during the run. Look at these temps.....lol, holy gods. I told him to shut his rig down NOW, order some thermal paste, buy a Hyper 212 EVO and don't turn it back on until he mounts it.


Holy crap! Is there even thermal paste on the CPU at all??? 100 C is not OK at all. I thought those were designed to scram at 92 C to preserve the integrity of the chip. Or can you remove the temp barrier and just let it go until the heat starts affecting conductivity?


----------



## Vellinious

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *djleakyg*
> 
> Holy crap! Is there even thermal paste on the CPU at all??? 100 C is not OK at all. I thought those were designed to scram at 92 C to preserve the integrity of the chip. Or can you remove the temp barrier and just let it go until the heat starts affecting conductivity?


Oh, it was throttling hard...but the lowest idle temp was 78c, so...not like it had a lot of room. lol

He replied back yesterday, said he checked the heat sink, and it was loose...... /smh


----------



## djleakyg

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Vellinious*
> 
> Oh, it was throttling hard...but the lowest idle temp was 78c, so...not like it had a lot of room. lol
> 
> He replied back yesterday, said he checked the heat sink, and it was loose...... /smh


Good god. Those temps are insane. People don't realize how important heat is in situations like this. It can cause all sorts of instability. Speaking of heat, I am planning on doing an upgrade to my current work station. It's your typical H212, 8320, 970 build but I want to invest more in the support for the PC. This is my planned upgrade path. What do you think? I am trying to spend less than 500.

http://pcpartpicker.com/p/qD6hhM


----------



## Benjiw

Got my new card, need to bios flash it but i don't know diddly squat about bios tweaker.


----------



## Cakewalk_S

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Benjiw*
> 
> Got my new card, need to bios flash it but i don't know diddly squat about bios tweaker.


Holy! I can get that score around 1500Mhz...seems very low. Could be your CPU or Windows 7.. My highest score is around 73fps @ 1520Mhz 2050MHz memory.


----------



## Benjiw

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Cakewalk_S*
> 
> Holy! I can get that score around 1500Mhz...seems very low. Could be your CPU or Windows 7.. My highest score is around 73fps @ 1520Mhz 2050MHz memory.


Like I said, this isn't flashed, so wouldn't be surprised if the bios is holding it back. I'm on windows 7 yes and I doubt it's my CPU, CPU has very little impact on the test. It could be the latest drivers too.


----------



## Vellinious

Well...sold the card, but he wanted it with the stock air cooler, so....I have an extra block. Anyone know someone wanting an EVGA ACX 2.0 block on the cheap?


----------



## Benjiw

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Vellinious*
> 
> Well...sold the card, but he wanted it with the stock air cooler, so....I have an extra block. Anyone know someone wanting an EVGA ACX 2.0 block on the cheap?


I would of had it but santa is bringing me one for the FTW card.


----------



## Vellinious

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Cakewalk_S*
> 
> Holy! I can get that score around 1500Mhz...seems very low. Could be your CPU or Windows 7.. My highest score is around 73fps @ 1520Mhz 2050MHz memory.


That's not bad for running a stock bios. I don't get much more than that with a custom bios and watercooling.


----------



## Vellinious

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Benjiw*
> 
> I would of had it but santa is bringing me one for the FTW card.


The ACX 2.0? or the ACX 2.0+? Cause....the FTW is the ACX 2.0. Exactly what I have. lol


----------



## Duality92

Modded my MSI GTX 970 Gaming 4G for *this project*


----------



## Benjiw

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Vellinious*
> 
> The ACX 2.0? or the ACX 2.0+? Cause....the FTW is the ACX 2.0. Exactly what I have. lol


Yeah mine's the normal 2.0 like yours used to be, I would of had it from you if only you sold it a month sooner lol, hopefully a waterblock will give my FTW a bit more mhz so I can sli both cards at around 1600mhz.


----------



## Vellinious

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Benjiw*
> 
> Yeah mine's the normal 2.0 like yours used to be, I would of had it from you if only you sold it a month sooner lol, hopefully a waterblock will give my FTW a bit more mhz so I can sli both cards at around 1600mhz.


It's all good. I'm sure it'll sell on ebay....eventually. lol


----------



## Benjiw

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Vellinious*
> 
> It's all good. I'm sure it'll sell on ebay....eventually. lol


Lol I'm pretty sure someone on here will have it off you, watercooling these cards is a pretty good thing to do, that silence is bliss!


----------



## Duality92

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Benjiw*
> 
> Lol I'm pretty sure someone on here will have it off you, watercooling these cards is a pretty good thing to do, that silence is bliss!


Needs at least 35 rep to sell on OCN.


----------



## Benjiw

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Duality92*
> 
> Needs at least 35 rep to sell on OCN.


That whole rep rule is a load of rubbish considering what I just went through with a recent purchase from here, luckily that card works but its incredibly damaged.


----------



## Mr-Dark

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Duality92*
> 
> Modded my MSI GTX 970 Gaming 4G for *this project*


I like the full black theme but the heatsink paint bad idea ? the paint will reduce the heat transfer from the heatsink to Air ?


----------



## Vellinious

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Duality92*
> 
> Needs at least 35 rep to sell on OCN.


Good thing I wasn't selling them here then, eh?


----------



## Duality92

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mr-Dark*
> 
> I like the full black theme but the heatsink paint bad idea ? the paint will reduce the heat transfer from the heatsink to Air ?


barely, the fins are doing the job, not the pipes on the outside Also, I only painted the outer of the fin on the edge and pipes sticking out








Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Vellinious*
> 
> Good thing I wasn't selling them here then, eh?


you're only 13 rep away


----------



## Mr-Dark

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Duality92*
> 
> barely, the fins are doing the job, not the pipes on the outside Also, I only painted the outer of the fin on the edge and pipes sticking out
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> you're only 13 rep away


I guess you paint the whole heatsink


----------



## Duality92

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mr-Dark*
> 
> I guess you paint the whole heatsink


Check the second picture, you can see the end of the heatsink is unpainted


----------



## Mr-Dark

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Duality92*
> 
> Check the second picture, you can see the end of the heatsink is unpainted


That walking duck block my eyes


----------



## jleslie246

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *rfarmer*
> 
> Asus has a new ROG 27" 1440p 144Hz(overclockable to 165Hz) IPS panel G Sync monitor. Man I wish they weren't $800.


Ive read some really bad reviews on QC issues. The Dell S2716DG 27" Gaming Monitor with WQHD 2560 x 1440 Resolution 144Hz Response Time and NVIDIA G-Sync 16:9 TN Panel seems to be what a lot of people are going to. But it is not IPS. It is on sale for $599 on a few sites.


----------



## lightsout

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Duality92*
> 
> Modded my MSI GTX 970 Gaming 4G for *this project*


Looks really nice!!


----------



## Duality92

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *lightsout*
> 
> Looks really nice!!


Thanks









Imagine how the MSI Z170A Gaming M5 will look


----------



## rfarmer

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jleslie246*
> 
> Ive read some really bad reviews on QC issues. The Dell S2716DG 27" Gaming Monitor with WQHD 2560 x 1440 Resolution 144Hz Response Time and NVIDIA G-Sync 16:9 TN Panel seems to be what a lot of people are going to. But it is not IPS. It is on sale for $599 on a few sites.


Yeah I was reading reviews on it and you are right. Lot of reports of dead pixels, back light bleed and other issues. Real shame seeing as the monitor has some great specs. Asus really needs to tighten up on their quality control.


----------



## Solders18

woo! finally ordered a sound card since i CANNOT get the sound to work after 970 upgrade.


----------



## Benjiw

I did another run, I can die happy now!


----------



## Vellinious

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Benjiw*
> 
> I did another run, I can die happy now!


Not bad...still need to get that memory higher though. Once you get them under water, it'll be easier to keep the higher clocks on the memory once you can keep them cooler.


----------



## Benjiw

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Vellinious*
> 
> Not bad...still need to get that memory higher though. Once you get them under water, it'll be easier to keep the higher clocks on the memory once you can keep them cooler.


It's already got a waterblock on it but no backplate, I can't push my ram past 2000mhz atm without severe artifacts.


----------



## Vellinious

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Benjiw*
> 
> It's already got a waterblock on it but no backplate, I can't push my ram past 2000mhz atm without severe artifacts.


lol, cool it more. I took a couple of 120mm fans and pointed them so the air would cool the back of the pcb, and get between the block and the pcb. That's the only way I could get my VRAM to run that fast.


----------



## angelgrin

hi, is anyone using Autodesk Inventor with large assemblies with like 20000 parts with the GTX 970?
does it perform well?


----------



## Benjiw

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Vellinious*
> 
> lol, cool it more. I took a couple of 120mm fans and pointed them so the air would cool the back of the pcb, and get between the block and the pcb. That's the only way I could get my VRAM to run that fast.


Dammit that's not fair!


----------



## Mr-Dark

EVGA drop GTX970 Hybrid

http://www.evga.com/articles/00969/EVGA-GeForce-GTX-970-HYBRID-GAMING/

Sound cool but the lack of Backplate + 2*6pin ?


----------



## ladcrooks

Hi all









I use to have a Gigabyte 980ti and realized it was wasted on me as I just could not get back into games! I then used the igup only on my skylake cpu and fine for awhile. Being that 30hz was the most i could set my TV monitor, 4K, to, I decided on another card and gave Zotac a chance. I am pleasantry surprised.

Zotac GeForce GTX 970 AMP! Extreme Core Edition



Very sturdy - well built. Quite and good temps, back plate and the icing on the cake 5 yrs warranty


----------



## Vellinious

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mr-Dark*
> 
> EVGA drop GTX970 Hybrid
> 
> http://www.evga.com/articles/00969/EVGA-GeForce-GTX-970-HYBRID-GAMING/
> 
> Sound cool but the lack of Backplate + 2*6pin ?


Eh....hybrids. Keep the core cool, but largely ignore the VRM and the VRAM. The gigabyte looks a little bit better, as they have put heat sinks that are cooled by the liquid, to go out and cover over the VRM and VRAM. Not that, that is a whole lot better, but at least they're cooling the heat sink with water.

I have some of the fastest single 970 scores in FS and the Ungine benchmarks and I only have 2 x 6 pins..... I don't think that makes all that much difference, to be honest. As long as there are 2 of them.....and not a single connection, like on the STRIX.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ladcrooks*
> 
> Hi all
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I use to have a Gigabyte 980ti and realized it was wasted on me as I just could not get back into games! I then used the igup only on my skylake cpu and fine for awhile. Being that 30hz was the most i could set my TV monitor, 4K, to, I decided on another card and gave Zotac a chance. I am pleasantry surprised.
> 
> Zotac GeForce GTX 970 AMP! Extreme Core Edition
> 
> 
> 
> Very sturdy - well built. Quite and good temps, back plate and the icing on the cake 5 yrs warranty


I've heard some good things about the Zotac cards. I certainly won't overlook them the next time around.


----------



## Mr-Dark

Quote:


> Eh....hybrids. Keep the core cool, but largely ignore the VRM and the VRAM. The gigabyte looks a little bit better, as they have put heat sinks that are cooled by the liquid, to go out and cover over the VRM and VRAM. Not that, that is a whole lot better, but at least they're cooling the heat sink with water.
> 
> I have some of the fastest single 970 scores in FS and the Ungine benchmarks and I only have 2 x 6 pins..... I don't think that makes all that much difference, to be honest. As long as there are 2 of them.....and not a single connection, like on the STRIX.


Yes you'r right they cool the core and drop heatsink on the VRm but in general its fine even with max OC there is a blower fan to cool the VRM

I'm thinking about G10+AIO on my 970 G1, the water temp is crazy low


----------



## kl6mk6

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Benjiw*
> 
> It's already got a waterblock on it but no backplate, I can't push my ram past 2000mhz atm without severe artifacts.


A backplate made a big difference for my memory stability. I can definitely recommend adding them.


----------



## Cakewalk_S

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kl6mk6*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Benjiw*
> 
> It's already got a waterblock on it but no backplate, I can't push my ram past 2000mhz atm without severe artifacts.
> 
> 
> 
> A backplate made a big difference for my memory stability. I can definitely recommend adding them.
Click to expand...

I've got an AIO cooler on my GPU. Keeps my core < 40C while gaming. I added 2 70mm fans blowing up onto the graphics card. Keeps the VRM under 75C, typically in the 50s low 60s while gaming and the VRAM are not too terribly hot to the touch. No problems past 8100MHz...lol Not going to push it more.


----------



## melodystyle2003

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Benjiw*
> 
> I did another run, I can die happy now!


Nice clocks, enjoy it







Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Cakewalk_S*
> 
> I've got an AIO cooler on my GPU. Keeps my core < 40C while gaming. I added 2 70mm fans blowing up onto the graphics card. Keeps the VRM under 75C, typically in the 50s low 60s while gaming and the VRAM are not too terribly hot to the touch. No problems past 8100MHz...lol Not going to push it more.


Would like to see some pictures of the AIO installation and temps during valley loops.


----------



## Solders18

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Vellinious*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Mr-Dark*
> 
> EVGA drop GTX970 Hybrid
> 
> http://www.evga.com/articles/00969/EVGA-GeForce-GTX-970-HYBRID-GAMING/
> 
> Sound cool but the lack of Backplate + 2*6pin ?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Eh....hybrids. Keep the core cool, but largely ignore the VRM and the VRAM. The gigabyte looks a little bit better, as they have put heat sinks that are cooled by the liquid, to go out and cover over the VRM and VRAM. Not that, that is a whole lot better, but at least they're cooling the heat sink with water.
> 
> I have some of the fastest single 970 scores in FS and the Ungine benchmarks and I only have 2 x 6 pins..... I don't think that makes all that much difference, to be honest. As long as there are 2 of them.....and not a single connection, like on the STRIX.
Click to expand...

Like mine







i missed that part when i was looking. i didn't realize they had different configurations. might have to ditch this one and get a ftw+ like i should have in the first place


----------



## Solders18

There's also this:
Hydro Series HG10 N970 GPU Liquid Cooling Bracket


----------



## Cakewalk_S

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *melodystyle2003*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Benjiw*
> 
> I did another run, I can die happy now!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Nice clocks, enjoy it
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Cakewalk_S*
> 
> I've got an AIO cooler on my GPU. Keeps my core < 40C while gaming. I added 2 70mm fans blowing up onto the graphics card. Keeps the VRM under 75C, typically in the 50s low 60s while gaming and the VRAM are not too terribly hot to the touch. No problems past 8100MHz...lol Not going to push it more.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Would like to see some pictures of the AIO installation and temps during valley loops.
Click to expand...


I'm in the process of modding my case...it'll end up looking something like this:


And I believe this was after a heaven test...


----------



## Hequaqua

I know this is off topic....but this the thread I normally check the most.









HELP!!!

My dvdrom drive shows up in device manager.....disk management....and the bios, but not in Windows Explorer. I have tried several fixes to no avail.

I uninstalled the drive and rebooted.
I have ran sfc /scannnow.
I have looked in the registry and created a EnumDevice1 with a value of 1.(FYI, the entry was already there)

No luck.....It was there last night.


----------



## Mr-Dark

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Cakewalk_S*
> 
> 
> I'm in the process of modding my case...it'll end up looking something like this:
> 
> 
> And I believe this was after a heaven test...


240m AIO for 970 locked to 1.212v ? 38c is normal for such a combo, H55 should work though


----------



## Solders18

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Hequaqua*
> 
> I know this is off topic....but this the thread I normally check the most.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> HELP!!!
> 
> My dvdrom drive shows up in device manager.....disk management....and the bios, but not in Windows Explorer. I have tried several fixes to no avail.
> 
> I uninstalled the drive and rebooted.
> I have ran sfc /scannnow.
> I have looked in the registry and created a EnumDevice1 with a value of 1.(FYI, the entry was already there)
> 
> No luck.....It was there last night.


Assign a drive letter to it in disk management

edit: or it could have died


----------



## Hequaqua

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Solders18*
> 
> Assign a drive letter to it in disk management
> 
> edit: or it could have died


I did that....it will change it, but it is still not being seen in windows explorer.


















EDIT: I switched out drives.







Still same issue.


----------



## Hequaqua

I'm not sure of what I did, but it seems to be working now. lmao

I just hope it isn't on ongoing issue. I was thinking about doing a fresh install, perhaps this is a sign....









Thanks for the help!


----------



## Solders18

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Hequaqua*
> 
> I'm not sure of what I did, but it seems to be working now. lmao
> 
> I just hope it isn't on ongoing issue. I was thinking about doing a fresh install, perhaps this is a sign....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks for the help!


No! its working, don't change anything!! lol


----------



## DeathAngel74

Happened to me too when I moved everything to my new case. Even after a fresh OS install. I had to unplug and re-plug the cable for Windows to recognize it. Annoying.


----------



## Hequaqua

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DeathAngel74*
> 
> Happened to me too when I moved everything to my new case. Even after a fresh OS install. I had to unplug and re-plug the cable for Windows to recognize it. Annoying.


Well....I just put my original dvdrom back in, same issue. I believe the burner is bad.









Oh well, they aren't that much anymore. No more Asus for me. This one is just over a year old. I had a Philips that lasted about 7 years. It came with in a old Dell.


----------



## lightsout

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Benjiw*
> 
> I did another run, I can die happy now!


Wow is that at 1645?? Nice!!

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mr-Dark*
> 
> EVGA drop GTX970 Hybrid
> 
> http://www.evga.com/articles/00969/EVGA-GeForce-GTX-970-HYBRID-GAMING/
> 
> Sound cool but the lack of Backplate + 2*6pin ?


I wonder if they will sell just the cooler and if it will fit on my card.


----------



## Hequaqua

Replacing my dvdrom drive. Other than that, I think I'm done.

Look at that 970.....



Here are all the pics:

http://www.overclock.net/g/a/1450193/schwarzer-drache-black-dragon/


----------



## Vellinious

Got a line on an 8GB 290X for pretty cheap....and, got an offer on my other 970. I may kick it with the Hawaii for a while until Pascal releases....


----------



## Benjiw

Hue hue hue


----------



## marik123

Is there anyway to unlock voltage on my reference design EVGA GTX970? Right now I have it running at 1475mhz core, 7840mhz memory at 1.2v locked. I could add upto +37mv, but then the voltage stays constant at 1.2v during load.

Thanks


----------



## ladcrooks

i am playing FC3 in 4k mode no problem at all, looks gorgeous. I do not need high mssa or ... .... well impressed with the 970


----------



## melodystyle2003

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Benjiw*
> 
> Hue hue hue


Nice core clock, but what the heck? I get bit more score than you on 1520/2000Mhz.


----------



## TopicClocker

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Benjiw*
> 
> I did another run, I can die happy now!


What is this wizzadry? 1645MHz, now 1660MHz?

What spell did you cast? It must have taken a lot of Mana!


----------



## Vellinious

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *melodystyle2003*
> 
> Nice core clock, but what the heck? I get bit more score than you on 1520/2000Mhz.


You're probably running an Intel processor, yes? The intel processors tend to do a little better on the Unigine benchmarks because they have a stronger IPC.

Still.....3000+ at 1520 / 2000? 
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Benjiw*
> 
> Hue hue hue


Putting some oc on your CPU might move you score up just a tad. Also, try to get that memory increased. Even if you need to drop some core clock to do it.


----------



## Vellinious

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *marik123*
> 
> Is there anyway to unlock voltage on my reference design EVGA GTX970? Right now I have it running at 1475mhz core, 7840mhz memory at 1.2v locked. I could add upto +37mv, but then the voltage stays constant at 1.2v during load.
> 
> Thanks


I would guess a bios mod would do it.


----------



## melodystyle2003

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Vellinious*
> 
> Still.....3000+ at 1520 / 2000?


Yes, isnt it that weird? Stock bios, 1651 - 130Mhz = 1520Mhz on the core, due to valley wrong readings.


----------



## hurricane28

with the new drivers:

http://www.3dmark.com/3dm/9680298?

Why is it that the core clock drops to only 1114 MHz?


----------



## Vellinious

NVIDIA has seriously been dropping the ball lately on drivers....they just keep getting worse and worse. Ugh


----------



## hurricane28

Yeah, its not Nvidia but Geforce that is providing the drivers but i agree that they are crappy lately..


----------



## djleakyg

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Vellinious*
> 
> NVIDIA has seriously been dropping the ball lately on drivers....they just keep getting worse and worse. Ugh


Yeah what is up with that? The last two releases have been absolute trash. I dropped about 10 FPS in GTA V with the last ones. Not pleased at all. And I do a clean update every time too.


----------



## Vellinious

They're usually pretty good about releasing drivers that fix something, without breaking something else. Hasn't been the case lately....not sure what the reason is. Trying to support too many different GPU versions with the same driver set? Dunno.....


----------



## djleakyg

+1
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Vellinious*
> 
> They're usually pretty good about releasing drivers that fix something, without breaking something else. Hasn't been the case lately....not sure what the reason is. Trying to support too many different GPU versions with the same driver set? Dunno.....


I think they are getting to spread out as well. Too many slightly different variations. I liked it a lot more when there was one reference edition that they based everything off of and the vendors took it from there. I think they need to refocus, not sell so many damn variations of the same card, and do better quality control because I cannot stand my coil whine. Drives me absolutely bonkers. I have been through three 970's with it.


----------



## OdinValk

I'm BACK! after having my MSI 970 go tits up on me.. I bought a gig G1 960, and today replaced it with a Strix 970!!


----------



## Robot26

New here, looking into a custom bios for my MSI GTX 970 4DG5T and it appears Mr-Dark has a thread with custom bios. I've been trying to search the thread and his posts for the particular bios but not having luck(or I"m not doing it properly) with the search functions on this site. Can anyone nudge me in the right direction?


----------



## Vellinious

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Robot26*
> 
> New here, looking into a custom bios for my MSI GTX 970 4DG5T and it appears Mr-Dark has a thread with custom bios. I've been trying to search the thread and his posts for the particular bios but not having luck(or I"m not doing it properly) with the search functions on this site. Can anyone nudge me in the right direction?


Ask Mr Dark in that thread. He'll ask you to leave a copy of your stock bios for him, he'll mod it, and post it back to ya.


----------



## TopicClocker

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Robot26*
> 
> New here, looking into a custom bios for my MSI GTX 970 4DG5T and it appears Mr-Dark has a thread with custom bios. I've been trying to search the thread and his posts for the particular bios but not having luck(or I"m not doing it properly) with the search functions on this site. Can anyone nudge me in the right direction?


Is this the thread you're looking for? Nvidia GTX 900 cards custom bios (upon request )


----------



## Robot26

Yes, I was looking to see if he had already made a post about my card but couldn't find one. I'm just going to ask directly in the thread as suggested above.


----------



## Hequaqua

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Robot26*
> 
> Yes, I was looking to see if he had already made a post about my card but couldn't find one. I'm just going to ask directly in the thread as suggested above.


I have the MSI Gaming, here is my bios if you want to take a look:

EverydayBios.zip 136k .zip file


----------



## Solders18

Woo! got my sound card received and installed today! sweet, glorious, lustrous sound!


----------



## OdinValk

Guys I am having a really annoying issue, is anyone here an expert on 970s or someone knowledgeable enough to help?

the short of it is, I can only run in Safe mode or with the basic drivers, when I try using latest drivers and boot normally I get blue squares and then the screen goes black.. any help would be GREATLY appreciate.. this is driving me insane!

here is a link to the thread I made, with more info

http://www.overclock.net/t/1583876/strix-970-booting-issues


----------



## Benjiw

I'm scoring low an valley because the 6th scene is completely throttled by my CPU, my gpu usage in that entire scene isn't at full load and completely decimates my score.


----------



## Vellinious

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Benjiw*
> 
> I'm scoring low an valley because the 6th scene is completely throttled by my CPU, my gpu usage in that entire scene isn't at full load and completely decimates my score.


What's your CPU usage look like at that point in Valley?


----------



## OdinValk

I'm going to try the earliest driver for the 900 series.. fingers crossed


----------



## Hequaqua

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *OdinValk*
> 
> I'm going to try the earliest driver for the 900 series.. fingers crossed


Try 353.62...those seem to be stable on everyone's cards.


----------



## OdinValk

Here is a pic of what the squares I'm talking about look like.. this time instead of a black screen I got a baby blue colored screen... This time I was using the earliest drivers for 900 series cards


----------



## Benjiw

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Vellinious*
> 
> What's your CPU usage look like at that point in Valley?


It's only using one core and it never maxes out, it fluxes between 80-90% but my gpu plummets right down to 38% at the lowest point usually sitting at 70-ish % during scene 6...


----------



## TopicClocker

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *OdinValk*
> 
> Guys I am having a really annoying issue, is anyone here an expert on 970s or someone knowledgeable enough to help?
> 
> the short of it is, I can only run in Safe mode or with the basic drivers, when I try using latest drivers and boot normally I get blue squares and then the screen goes black.. any help would be GREATLY appreciate.. this is driving me insane!
> 
> here is a link to the thread I made, with more info
> 
> http://www.overclock.net/t/1583876/strix-970-booting-issues


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *OdinValk*
> 
> 
> 
> Here is a pic of what the squares I'm talking about look like.. this time instead of a black screen I got a baby blue colored screen... This time I was using the earliest drivers for 900 series cards


That doesn't look too good...

Hmm, what cable are you using to connect your GPU to your monitor? Have you got any other cables or displays you could try?

If I saw something like that on one of my GPUs, I'd think the GPU was fried. But that's a new GPU right?

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *OdinValk*
> 
> I'm BACK! after having my MSI 970 go tits up on me.. I bought a gig G1 960, *and today replaced it with a Strix 970!!*


That's very weird, I don't think I've seen anything like that on any of the GPUs I've used, if I saw something like that I would think it's either the display, the cable or the GPU. Especially since you've already tried different drivers.

It's a real shame you're having problems with these GPUs. Try re-seating the card if you can, or trying another PCI-E slot or another PC if you have one to try the card with.


----------



## OdinValk

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TopicClocker*
> 
> That doesn't look too good...
> 
> Hmm, what cable are you using to connect your GPU to your monitor? Have you got any other cables or displays you could try?
> 
> If I saw something like that on one of my GPUs, I'd think the GPU was fried. But that's a new GPU right?
> That's very weird, I don't think I've seen anything like that on any of the GPUs I've used, if I saw something like that I would think it's either the display, the cable or the GPU. Especially since you've already tried different drivers.
> 
> It's a real shame you're having problems with these GPUs. Try re-seating the card if you can, or trying another PCI-E slot or another PC if you have one to try the card with.


I've done all of that aside from a different cable.. it wasn't a NEW card.. it was an open box (returned) from micro center.. I guess I just figured they thoroughly tested pc parts when they were returned... I'm pretty pissed.. I'm just going to take it back tmrw, and get something else.. unfortunately I can't afford a NEW card now that I've done Christmas shopping for the kids lol.. if I buy another open box (this wasn't the first time I bought an open box item) I think I'll make them test it in front of me


----------



## OdinValk

What is the thought on the regular zotac 970? Not the amp version but the reference


----------



## hertz9753

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *OdinValk*
> 
> What is the thought on the regular zotac 970? Not the amp version but the reference


It's okay and it is a GTX 970. It won't OC as high as some of the other cards but it let you you play games. People get so crazy with these threads and benchmarks that they forget about gaming.

I don't care how high you can OC a GPU and complete a benchmark. I care about running it 24/7 and not failing.


----------



## OdinValk

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *hertz9753*
> 
> It's okay and it is a GTX 970. It won't OC as high as some of the other cards but it let you you play games. People get so crazy with these threads and benchmarks that they forget about gaming.
> 
> I don't care how high you can OC a GPU and complete a benchmark. I care about running it 24/7 and not failing.


I feel the same way.. I'm doing everything I can think of to get this asus working... It's a real shame if it turns out to be a bad card..


----------



## hertz9753

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *OdinValk*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *hertz9753*
> 
> It's okay and it is a GTX 970. It won't OC as high as some of the other cards but it let you you play games. People get so crazy with these threads and benchmarks that they forget about gaming.
> 
> I don't care how high you can OC a GPU and complete a benchmark. I care about running it 24/7 and not failing.
> 
> 
> 
> I feel the same way.. I'm doing everything I can think of to get this asus working... It's a real shame if it turns out to be a bad card..
Click to expand...

I saw your screen shots and you have a bad card. Can you RMA it?


----------



## rfarmer

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *hertz9753*
> 
> It's okay and it is a GTX 970. It won't OC as high as some of the other cards but it let you you play games. People get so crazy with these threads and benchmarks that they forget about gaming.
> 
> I don't care how high you can OC a GPU and complete a benchmark. I care about running it 24/7 and not failing.


I totally agree, I have my card at 1506/8000 (thanks Hequaqua) and it is totally stable in all benchmarks and games. Doesn't get the highest Firestrike score, but it games awesomely (which is why I bought the card in the first place).


----------



## DeathAngel74

Agreed, 1506.5/8000 is just fine. Even with those clocks I was hitting 14000+ points graphics score Firestrike.


----------



## OdinValk

Do yall see something wrong with my PSU output? (bottom left)


----------



## DeathAngel74

On the +5V ? mine always reads 5.120V in the BIOS


----------



## OdinValk

no my 12V was only showing like 4V, looking at it in Hwinfo shows 12V+ though.. I was just trying to rule out the PSU as being suspect to my issue.. it is looking more and more like a faulty GPU


----------



## kl6mk6

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *OdinValk*
> 
> 
> 
> Do yall see something wrong with my PSU output? (bottom left)


Have you compared it to other programs? I trust HWiNFO64 the most when it comes to sensors, and I always see great variations between programs.


----------



## OdinValk

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kl6mk6*
> 
> Have you compared it to other programs? I trust HWiNFO64 the most when it comes to sensors, and I always see great variations between programs.


yea HWinfo shows 12V+ so I guess its not the PSU.


----------



## Vellinious

I want more volts....anyone have info on hardware mods for voltage?


----------



## DeathAngel74

Give the card/cards a salt and / or alcohol bathe. That will do the job!


----------



## Vellinious

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DeathAngel74*
> 
> Give the card/cards a salt and / or alcohol bathe. That will do the job!


Did the alcohol bath....didn't work. lol


----------



## DeathAngel74

Didn't you know? You have to do it more than once, lol.


----------



## Hequaqua

I'm going the other way...less volts. I have my normal bios 1506/8000 down to 1.20v. I can still hit the 1560/8100 with the 1.20v too. I'm sure 1506/8000 with this voltage will be fine. I don't really OC my CPU. It turbos to 3.9, I have it set at 4.0ghz. Dropped the voltage there too. I went from 1.184v to 1.175v when under load.


----------



## syl1979

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Robot26*
> 
> New here, looking into a custom bios for my MSI GTX 970 4DG5T and it appears Mr-Dark has a thread with custom bios. I've been trying to search the thread and his posts for the particular bios but not having luck(or I"m not doing it properly) with the search functions on this site. Can anyone nudge me in the right direction?


Here is my previous post with link to my modded bios of 4GD5T OC version. I don't know if it is compatible.... You will need to use overclocking software to get the most of it as the default setting is low voltage 1.175v and 1215Mhz effective boost.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *syl1979*
> 
> I think I got the most from my card MSI 4GT5T OC.
> 
> Using modded bios allowing voltage between 1.175v and 1.275v and 250W Power limit
> 
> MSI_GTX970_4GD5TOC_250W_1.175v_1.275v.zip 136k .zip file


----------



## TopicClocker

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *syl1979*
> 
> Here is my previous post with link to my modded bios of 4GD5T OC version. I don't know if it is compatible.... You will need to use overclocking software to get the most of it as the default setting is low voltage 1.175v and 1215Mhz effective boost.


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Robot26*
> 
> New here, looking into a custom bios for my MSI GTX 970 4DG5T and it appears Mr-Dark has a thread with custom bios. I've been trying to search the thread and his posts for the particular bios but not having luck(or I"m not doing it properly) with the search functions on this site. Can anyone nudge me in the right direction?


Make sure you backup your bios before you make any changes!


----------



## Vellinious

I want a 15k graphics score on a single card....I need moar volts


----------



## syl1979

I do think you need a gtx 980...


----------



## Vellinious

Nah...I just need a little more clock. I'm getting 14880 on test runs, so, I know I can get there with a little more voltage.


----------



## hurricane28

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Vellinious*
> 
> Nah...I just need a little more clock. I'm getting 14880 on test runs, so, I know I can get there with a little more voltage.


go for it, you can do eeet


----------



## Benjiw

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Vellinious*
> 
> I want a 15k graphics score on a single card....I need moar volts


If you find out how to get more voltage then let me know too cos I'd love to get in on that action!


----------



## Dude970

Hello everyone, I just joined the club. Ordered the MSI 4GB Gaming 970. Moving up from a 760 and really looking forward to the boost.


----------



## Hequaqua

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Dude970*
> 
> Hello everyone, I just joined the club. Ordered the MSI 4GB Gaming 970. Moving up from a 760 and really looking forward to the boost.


Welcome!

I have the same card. I've had mine since October 2014 I think. Love it!


----------



## hurricane28

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Benjiw*
> 
> If you find out how to get more voltage then let me know too cos I'd love to get in on that action!


http://www.3dmark.com/fs/6602956


----------



## hurricane28

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Dude970*
> 
> Hello everyone, I just joined the club. Ordered the MSI 4GB Gaming 970. Moving up from a 760 and really looking forward to the boost.


Welcome dude









I have the same card, i bet you are gonna like it very much. Before this i had the MSI GTX 660 ti power edition which was an awesome card as well.


----------



## Benjiw

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *hurricane28*
> 
> http://www.3dmark.com/fs/6602956


How did you do that? Why the rolling eyes?


----------



## hurricane28

Just an combination of a good BIOS and good luck i guess. I just tried and tried and eventually i succeeded.


----------



## Vellinious

Edit: Maybe not....something is off


----------



## hurricane28

Yeah i guess so too, but it still validated for some reason.


----------



## Vellinious

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *hurricane28*
> 
> Yeah i guess so too, but it still validated for some reason.


Usually when they freak out, they freak out a LOT bigger though. Like this:

http://www.3dmark.com/fs/4125760


----------



## Vellinious

I found this on volt modding....reading through it now.

http://www.overclock.net/t/1516169/best-gtx-970-for-watercooling-and-for-mods

http://pdf.zener.ru/242385.pdf?datasheet%20Richtek%20USA%20Inc%20RT8802AGQV


----------



## smoicol

you have a bios mod gigabytes gtx970 itx ? Can you help my modding ?


----------



## Hequaqua

Wow....just found this mod on Youtube for gaming.

I shot a short video to show the difference.

Check it out:


----------



## hurricane28

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Hequaqua*
> 
> Wow....just found this mod on Youtube for gaming.
> 
> I shot a short video to show the difference.
> 
> Check it out:


That's kinda cool, how do you shoot those video's while gaming?


----------



## Hequaqua

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *hurricane28*
> 
> That's kinda cool, how do you shoot those video's while gaming?


I use ShadowPlay or Fraps. ShadowPlay does a pretty good job. Fraps actually looks a bit better, but the files are normally huge after just a few minutes of recording.

That mod will work with most games that use DX9,DX10, or DX11. It will also work with 64-bit. There are a lot of settings you can mess with.

Here are the links for the files(SweetFx):
http://www.filedropper.com/sweetfiles


----------



## Vellinious

I bought Mirillis Action recorder. Awesome program.


----------



## Dude970

I have been reading through the whole thread while waiting for my card to arrive. Lots of good info here.I will officially join when I have my card installed.


----------



## Hequaqua

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Dude970*
> 
> I have been reading through the whole thread while waiting for my card to arrive. Lots of good info here.I will officially join when I have my card installed.


Cool. Which card did you go with?


----------



## Dude970

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Hequaqua*
> 
> Cool. Which card did you go with?


The MSI GTX GTX 970 Gaming. I added my sig, but haven't joined through the first post yet. The card will be here Tuesday


----------



## Hequaqua

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Dude970*
> 
> The MSI GTX GTX 970 Gaming. I added my sig, but haven't joined through the first post yet. The card will be here Tuesday


That's the card I have.


----------



## ladcrooks

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *OdinValk*
> 
> What is the thought on the regular zotac 970? Not the amp version but the reference


here is my benchmark with a Zotac GeForce GTX 970 AMP! Extreme Core Edition...



no OC , as it is, i know your stating a regular but with an OC who knows









I have a 4K TV monitor but set the test for 1920 x 1080p


----------



## Vellinious

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ladcrooks*
> 
> here is my benchmark with a Zotac GeForce GTX 970 AMP! Extreme Core Edition...
> 
> 
> 
> no OC , as it is, i know your stating a regular but with an OC who knows
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I have a 4K TV monitor but set the test for 1920 x 1080p


For comparison sake, gotta run it with everything as it would be on the "extreme" preset, but the resolution changed to 1080.


----------



## Hequaqua

Catzilla...not the whole test captured. It did make it through the whole test though...lol

I keep trying to lower the voltage. I could probably go just a little lower. I haven't tried gaming yet. I am at 1506/8000 gaming, so I don't think it will be a issue.


----------



## Mr-Dark

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Hequaqua*
> 
> Catzilla...not the whole test captured. It did make it through the whole test though...lol
> 
> I keep trying to lower the voltage. I could probably go just a little lower. I haven't tried gaming yet. I am at 1506/8000 gaming, so I don't think it will be a issue.


you have a decent card there, better than all G1's I had in the past


----------



## Hequaqua

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mr-Dark*
> 
> you have a decent card there, better than all G1's I had in the past


Thanks.









I have found the top for my card, now trying to find the low. I just made a pass of Catzilla @1.150v. Tried the same with Firestrike, crashed during the second graphics test. Looks like 1.175 is about the lowest I can go and still keep 1550 as the top end. Not too bad.

I have been extremely happy with this card.


----------



## OdinValk

Anyone have a back plate for the EVGA SC 970 they don't need or want?


----------



## lightsout

Whats the highest ASIC you guys have seen around here?


----------



## DeathAngel74

The highest I've ever had from eVGA was 78%


----------



## lightsout

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DeathAngel74*
> 
> The highest I've ever had from eVGA was 78%


Mine is 82%. Just curious where that sits, I know its above average.


----------



## Benjiw

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *lightsout*
> 
> Mine is 82%. Just curious where that sits, I know its above average.


Mine is 87%


----------



## lightsout

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Benjiw*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *lightsout*
> 
> Mine is 82%. Just curious where that sits, I know its above average.
> 
> 
> 
> Mine is 87%
Click to expand...

Very nice, and that bad boy is doing over 1600? Which card exactly?


----------



## Benjiw

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *lightsout*
> 
> Very nice, and that bad boy is doing over 1600? Which card exactly?


MSI gaming I think, not sure. I need to pull the codes off the back of it as I bought it from a member here and it had none of the original stuff.


----------



## lightsout

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Benjiw*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *lightsout*
> 
> Very nice, and that bad boy is doing over 1600? Which card exactly?
> 
> 
> 
> MSI gaming I think, not sure. I need to pull the codes off the back of it as I bought it from a member here and it had none of the original stuff.
Click to expand...

Oh I thought you had a card under water the other day doing 1600+ was that someone else? Or was that just a lower ASIC card.


----------



## Benjiw

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *lightsout*
> 
> Oh I thought you had a card under water the other day doing 1600+ was that someone else? Or was that just a lower ASIC card.


No, that's the same card, it's just one block can fit several models so I'm unsure what model I have exactly.


----------



## lightsout

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Benjiw*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *lightsout*
> 
> Oh I thought you had a card under water the other day doing 1600+ was that someone else? Or was that just a lower ASIC card.
> 
> 
> 
> No, that's the same card, it's just one block can fit several models so I'm unsure what model I have exactly.
Click to expand...

Oh ok no worries. Not a big deal.

So what kind of clocks are you hitting with that card?


----------



## freefallniick

Hello all, just got a 970 not too long ago, less than a month. Anyway, I've ran the Valley test while running latest precision x 16, could only add +170 on the core (1478?) and +350 to memory (3855? not sure how people are getting 7000,8000 etc).

This is the card I have: http://www.neweggbusiness.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=9B-14-487-086

It looks like according to gpuz I am being limited by TDP: http://gpuz.techpowerup.com/15/12/15/bzm.png

The temp never goes above the 74c it shows in the picture, it averaged around 70c in the Valley test and the fans never went above 30%. I made a custom fan profile and forced it to spin really fast just to see if it would but on auto it never goes more than 30% fan usage. I bet if I could somehow raise the TDP I could push the card harder and make the fan work more. I read back about 25 pages on here and didn't see anything that could point me where to go.


----------



## Hequaqua

Look through the first few pages of this thread:

http://www.overclock.net/t/1517316/extract-and-flash-gtx-970-and-980-firmware-zosons-h2o-and-air-custom-bios

It will give you the basics, so if you want to mod your bios, you will have some idea of what, where, and how much. There are a lot of helpful people on this thread that will chime in too.

You will need these tools to mod your bios:

MBTandNvidiaFlashingTool.zip 812k .zip file


That folder has the Maxwell Bios Tweaking tool and the flashing tools.


----------



## freefallniick

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Hequaqua*
> 
> Look through the first few pages of this thread:
> 
> http://www.overclock.net/t/1517316/extract-and-flash-gtx-970-and-980-firmware-zosons-h2o-and-air-custom-bios
> 
> It will give you the basics, so if you want to mod your bios, you will have some idea of what, where, and how much. There are a lot of helpful people on this thread that will chime in too.
> 
> You will need these tools to mod your bios:
> 
> MBTandNvidiaFlashingTool.zip 812k .zip file
> 
> 
> That folder has the Maxwell Bios Tweaking tool and the flashing tools.


Thanks, how much more do you think I can get out of this card? I'm weary of flashing the bios and bricking it.


----------



## Benjiw

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *freefallniick*
> 
> Thanks, how much more do you think I can get out of this card? I'm weary of flashing the bios and bricking it.


Bios flashing isn't as scary as you think, it's just like installing a software update. I've flashed several times now and everything in dandy.


----------



## freefallniick

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Benjiw*
> 
> Bios flashing isn't as scary as you think, it's just like installing a software update. I've flashed several times now and everything in dandy.


WOW is that on air or water cooled??


----------



## Benjiw

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *freefallniick*
> 
> WOW is that on air or water cooled??


On water, my EVGA on air can't go past 1531mhz but stays under 70c while benching with 100% fan.


----------



## Mike GSTV

Hi Fellas:
I just bought the GTX 970 SSC and I'm looking for a stable overclock "@1.5Mhz core". Any suggestions?


----------



## onurbulbul

I don't know where to stop


----------



## Hequaqua

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *freefallniick*
> 
> Thanks, how much more do you think I can get out of this card? I'm weary of flashing the bios and bricking it.


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Benjiw*
> 
> Bios flashing isn't as scary as you think, it's just like installing a software update. I've flashed several times now and everything in dandy.


Flashing isn't really that difficult. I've flashed mine at least 50 times now. Some days I've flashed 5-6 or more times. As long as you follow the correct procedure you should be fine.

As for how much more you can get.....you can probably get a lot more by flashing a custom bios. It just depends are what you are wanting out of your card.

I posted a short video on how I flash my bios on my Youtube channel.


----------



## prescotter

What do you guys advise for games or stresstests to test a GTX 970 OC?

When i first got my card, i managed to run Heaven benchmark onwards of 1600MHz, but since it didnt appear game stable i dialed down to 1525Mhz.

Now after a while i feel like pushing everything outta this card has to offer.

I guess i should start with stuff like Crysis 3 or Metro Last Light, any other suggestions?


----------



## joeh4384

Far Cry 4 for me has been good. There is also Firestrike.


----------



## freefallniick

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Hequaqua*
> 
> As for how much more you can get.....you can probably get a lot more by flashing a custom bios. It just depends are what you are wanting out of your card.
> 
> I posted a short video on how I flash my bios on my Youtube channel.


Just looking to push the card a little harder, if it's limited only by TDP and the fans are only spinning up to 30% it would be nice to eck out a few more FPS when trying to play games on max. I looked at the bios flashing thread where it lists some bios you can download but it looked like they were all superclock versions and my card is just regular non SC. Maybe its better to download my cards firmware and try to modify it?

Thanks for the link to your video, i'll check it out.


----------



## ladcrooks

i have the Zotac GeForce GTX 970 AMP! Omega Core Edition = Core Clock: 1152MHz, Boost Clock: 1304MHz

is it worth OC? and what approx fps gained? and would i use msi afterburner or zotacs firestorm?

never really been into OC the gpu and are there warranty issues ?

and best tools for measuring fps ?

not asking a lot









used google instead - it was lot quicker


----------



## Hequaqua

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *freefallniick*
> 
> Just looking to push the card a little harder, if it's limited only by TDP and the fans are only spinning up to 30% it would be nice to eck out a few more FPS when trying to play games on max. I looked at the bios flashing thread where it lists some bios you can download but it looked like they were all superclock versions and my card is just regular non SC. Maybe its better to download my cards firmware and try to modify it?
> 
> Thanks for the link to your video, i'll check it out.


You should never flash another bios. It could brick the card. Always use a modified version of your original bios. Back it up BEFORE you do anything!! lol

You can use GPU-Z to extract your bios. Then make a copy to modify. If you post your bios here, someone with a similar card can help you.

Here are the files that you will need. It doesn't have GPU-Z in there.

http://www.overclock.net/attachments/37095

Before you extract your bios, disable the video adapter, I have found that if I don't, my desktop icons are messed up. lol


----------



## hurricane28

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *prescotter*
> 
> What do you guys advise for games or stresstests to test a GTX 970 OC?
> 
> When i first got my card, i managed to run Heaven benchmark onwards of 1600MHz, but since it didnt appear game stable i dialed down to 1525Mhz.
> 
> Now after a while i feel like pushing everything outta this card has to offer.
> 
> I guess i should start with stuff like Crysis 3 or Metro Last Light, any other suggestions?


Crysis 3 is an good one, it stresses te GPU nicely. Metro 2033 is also a good stress test. I mostly do several firestrike runs and after that i try some games like you mentioned for a couple of hours, if it crashes back down the overclock and start over again.

Synthetic stress testers or benchmarks are rather poor stability testers since they do not put an game load on the GPU. You could also try the Metro 2033 benchmark, its very heavy on the GPU, try a couple of runs and after that try to run some games.

I can game at 1552 MHz core and 4000 MHz memory for hours.


----------



## Benjiw

Did a run of firestrike last night, still hitting pwr perfcaps...


----------



## hurricane28

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Benjiw*
> 
> Did a run of firestrike last night, still hitting pwr perfcaps...


How high did you set your power limit and TDP? If you are hitting power perfcap you need to set TDP and power limit higher. I set mine at 350 to be certain that i don't hit perfcap.


----------



## Benjiw

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *hurricane28*
> 
> How high did you set your power limit and TDP? If you are hitting power perfcap you need to set TDP and power limit higher. I set mine at 350 to be certain that i don't hit perfcap.


Mr Dark made the bios:
Quote:


> Hello
> 
> Give this a try
> 
> MSI970__Dark.zip 137k .zip file
> 
> Core clock 1557mhz & 8ghz memory & 1.31v & 360W TDP limit & boost off
> 
> flash and report back thumb.gif


----------



## hurricane28

aha, strange you still get power perfcap, might increase the power limit in order to remove it. Do you know how to do that?


----------



## Benjiw

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *hurricane28*
> 
> aha, strange you still get power perfcap, might increase the power limit in order to remove it. Do you know how to do that?


Nope, I was running 1660+mhz so possibly didn't help.


----------



## lightsout

Wow. Has anyone hit 1700 with just a tweaked bios? (Without volt mod)
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Benjiw*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *hurricane28*
> 
> aha, strange you still get power perfcap, might increase the power limit in order to remove it. Do you know how to do that?
> 
> 
> 
> Nope, I was running 1660+mhz so possibly didn't help.
Click to expand...


----------



## freefallniick

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Hequaqua*
> 
> You should never flash another bios. It could brick the card. Always use a modified version of your original bios. Back it up BEFORE you do anything!! lol
> 
> You can use GPU-Z to extract your bios. Then make a copy to modify. If you post your bios here, someone with a similar card can help you.
> 
> Here are the files that you will need. It doesn't have GPU-Z in there.
> 
> http://www.overclock.net/attachments/37095
> 
> Before you extract your bios, disable the video adapter, I have found that if I don't, my desktop icons are messed up. lol


Ok, I downloaded the tools you linked and then I disabled my card in device manager and extracted with GPUZ and then put it in a zip file and attached it here.

stockbios.zip 137k .zip file


Do I need to go to a different thread to modify the power and TDP ?


----------



## Hequaqua

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *freefallniick*
> 
> Ok, I downloaded the tools you linked and then I disabled my card in device manager and extracted with GPUZ and then put it in a zip file and attached it here.
> 
> stockbios.zip 137k .zip file
> 
> 
> Do I need to go to a different thread to modify the power and TDP ?


Copy the Power table off of the modded onto your copy.

I changed the PCIe slot to 75000min 82000max. Table 3
I changed the TDP to [email protected] [email protected]%. Table 6(You should be able to adjust that with the slider in AB)

Run that and see what she does.

ModifiedStock.zip 136k .zip file


----------



## Benjiw

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *lightsout*
> 
> Wow. Has anyone hit 1700 with just a tweaked bios? (Without volt mod)


As soon as I go over 1670 it turns into a blue man groups music video lmao I need volt mods to go higher but I've not found anything yet.


----------



## freefallniick

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Hequaqua*
> 
> Copy the Power table off of the modded onto your copy.
> 
> I changed the PCIe slot to 75000min 82000max. Table 3
> I changed the TDP to [email protected] [email protected]%. Table 6(You should be able to adjust that with the slider in AB)
> 
> Run that and see what she does.
> 
> ModifiedStock.zip 136k .zip file


Ok, so just to verify I should open the ModifiedStock that you posted and then copy the values into the stockbios that I posted? When I open them side by side they look exactly the same except for the power table values you mentioned.. I can change mine though if thats what I need to do.


----------



## Hequaqua

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *freefallniick*
> 
> Ok, so just to verify I should open the ModifiedStock that you posted and then copy the values into the stockbios that I posted? When I open them side by side they look exactly the same except for the power table values you mentioned.. I can change mine though if thats what I need to do.


Correct. Just change the copy of your original to match the table that I modded.


----------



## freefallniick

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Hequaqua*
> 
> Correct. Just change the copy of your original to match the table that I modded.


Ok thanks I did that and gave you some rep. So if I understand this correctly it was previously getting about 145w at 100% and around 154w at 106% but it's now going to get 225w at 100% and 250w at 111%?

Also, according to your video here 



 I just drag and drop the bios onto nvflash, this will work in Windows 7 pro?

I copied the values from the tables and pasted them into my tables 3 and 6 and saved as stockbiostdp so I guess I just flash it now and then start again with raising the core and then watching the values and waiting for crash.


----------



## Hequaqua

I'm not sure about the drag and drop in 7. I don't think it would hurt to try, it will either open the dialogue box or it won't.

As for the wattage, it looks like it was [email protected]% and [email protected] (table 6 in your original bios) Round about.

Make sure you disable your card in device manager first.


----------



## lightsout

Anyone measuring wattage of what your system pulls with these cards. A guy was recommending 550-650 watt psus for sli to someone and I thought I remember that once overclocked. Especially with custom bios they pull quite a bit more that stock.


----------



## HiddenFatKid

Hey guys!
I have 2 nvidia reference 970's, paired with an i7-4790k
I'm split between getting a 1440p or 4k monitor (so i dont have to buy one later on)
WHat kind of settings can i play most games at, and achieve a pretty stable 60 fps?
The games i play most are CSGO, GTA V, Witcher 3, Battlefield 4, Just Cause 3, Elite Dangerous, and MGSV
I can always downscale to 1080p if i have to for games like witcher 3!
Any help is appreciated!


----------



## Hequaqua

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *lightsout*
> 
> Anyone measuring wattage of what your system pulls with these cards. A guy was recommending 550-650 watt psus for sli to someone and I thought I remember that once overclocked. Especially with custom bios they pull quite a bit more that stock.


----------



## Hequaqua

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Hequaqua*


Granted, I'm not SLI'd.


----------



## kl6mk6

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *lightsout*
> 
> Anyone measuring wattage of what your system pulls with these cards. A guy was recommending 550-650 watt psus for sli to someone and I thought I remember that once overclocked. Especially with custom bios they pull quite a bit more that stock.


I just replied on your other thread. 550W will be enough if you don't plan on pushing more than 215W+ power target for each card.


----------



## hurricane28

Depends on the system actually, Intel draws a lot less power than AMD and only with one card and heavily overclocked CPU and mild overclocked GPU i draw more than 500 watts. That's why i have 850 watts of PSU so i never run out of power no matter what i do. I also noticed that i am more stable at higher overclocks when i have some spare room left.


----------



## lightsout

Ok so I'm good with a 750 watt then. If I wanted to sli overclocked 2700k and sli 970s. I just have one card which I'm happy with so really just for future reference.


----------



## Hequaqua

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *lightsout*
> 
> Ok so I'm good with a 750 watt then. If I wanted to sli overclocked 2700k and sli 970s. I just have one card which I'm happy with so really just for future reference.


That is what I have, 750w.


----------



## freefallniick

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Hequaqua*
> 
> I'm not sure about the drag and drop in 7. I don't think it would hurt to try, it will either open the dialogue box or it won't.
> 
> As for the wattage, it looks like it was [email protected]% and [email protected] (table 6 in your original bios) Round about.
> 
> Make sure you disable your card in device manager first.


It looks like the bios upload worked, i hit y to the messages and it did its thing and automatically closed. I noticed in precision x the slider values are now different, if I put it to +200 down below it says the value will be about 1250 for the core but if I run Valley it crashes after a few seconds and the gpuz log and precision log shows it went to 1490. So it looks like that worked however GPUZ is reporting the PerfCap as "VRel", what is that? Here is a screenshot here http://gpuz.techpowerup.com/15/12/15/jyw.png (sorry for delayed screenshot, guess its kind of useless since it shows idle values, i guess i was just more showing the graphs?)

I'm guessing I have to move the Voltage +mv up? I tried adding +31mv there but it still crashes shortly into Valley.

thanks


----------



## Hequaqua

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *freefallniick*
> 
> It looks like the bios upload worked, i hit y to the messages and it did its thing and automatically closed. I noticed in precision x the slider values are now different, if I put it to +200 down below it says the value will be about 1250 for the core but if I run Valley it crashes after a few seconds and the gpuz log and precision log shows it went to 1490. So it looks like that worked however GPUZ is reporting the PerfCap as "VRel", what is that? Here is a screenshot here http://gpuz.techpowerup.com/15/12/15/jyw.png
> 
> I'm guessing I have to move the Voltage +mv up? I tried adding +31mv there but it still crashes shortly into Valley.
> 
> thanks


Don't increase any settings. Run Valley and take a screenshot of GPU-Z. Just leave everything as is and let's see what happens.


----------



## freefallniick

I clicked the Default button in Precision X and set it to temperature 81c priority and it still VRel's right away.

Also, here is a gpuz log file every 2.5 second update of the valley run if that helps.

newbiosdefaultGPU-ZSensorLog.txt 53k .txt file


----------



## Hequaqua

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *freefallniick*
> 
> I clicked the Default button in Precision X and set it to temperature 81c priority and it still VRel's right away.
> 
> Also, here is a gpuz log file every 2.5 second update of the valley run if that helps.
> 
> newbiosdefaultGPU-ZSensorLog.txt 53k .txt file


It just means that the voltage isn't correct for the core. Can you add more via PX. It looks like the max you are getting is 1.218.

You need to try and make a full run of Valley. Don't worry about the perfcaps at the moment. That can be fixed. After you run it, on GPU-Z, click in the box for each reading until it says max.

Like this:


Post a pic like that, that way we can see what is actually going on during the run.

EDIT: You really don't need PX running for this. It looks like your temps are OK, but hard to tell from just a short sample. Hang in there, we'll get it figured out. lol


----------



## freefallniick

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Hequaqua*
> 
> It just means that the voltage isn't correct for the core. Can you add more via PX. It looks like the max you are getting is 1.218.
> 
> You need to try and make a full run of Valley. Don't worry about the perfcaps at the moment. That can be fixed. After you run it, on GPU-Z, click in the box for each reading until it says max.
> 
> Like this:
> 
> 
> Post a pic like that, that way we can see what is actually going on during the run.
> 
> EDIT: You really don't need PX running for this. It looks like your temps are OK, but hard to tell from just a short sample. Hang in there, we'll get it figured out. lol


Ok, good to know. I'm assuming this is the Voltage slider in the upper right, it is increasing by 6 as I drag it up, just keep increasing it by +6mv and retrying until its stable or should I step up by lesser values? Thanks for staying with me and helping.

edit: yeah the temps seem fine but I dont mind alt tabbing twice to see both running.


----------



## Hequaqua

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *freefallniick*
> 
> Ok, good to know. I'm assuming this is the Voltage slider in the upper right, it is increasing by 6 as I drag it up, just keep increasing it by +6mv and retrying until its stable or should I step up by lesser values? Thanks for staying with me and helping.


I use Afterburner.....don't care for PX. lol

No problem with helping....nothing better to do.


----------



## freefallniick

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Hequaqua*
> 
> I use Afterburner.....don't care for PX. lol
> 
> No problem with helping....nothing better to do.


Well on the stock bios Afterburner was not showing the correct core clock and stuff when I increased it, had way better luck with P X. I'll use either as long as they work.. Just need to know what value to increase and by how much.


----------



## Hequaqua

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *freefallniick*
> 
> Well on the stock bios Afterburner was not showing the correct core clock and stuff when I increased it, had way better luck with P X. I'll use either as long as they work.. Just need to know what value to increase and by how much.


In AB you have to unlock a few items for it to be able to apply some settings.



You can move the voltage all the way if you want. It will be limited to what is set in the bios.


----------



## freefallniick

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Hequaqua*
> 
> In AB you have to unlock a few items for it to be able to apply some settings.
> 
> 
> 
> You can move the voltage all the way if you want. It will be limited to what is set in the bios.


Ok I set afterburner to default and checked the boxes like yours and set to extended msi and then put the power to +50 and the test



This time it reported Vrel,VOp and then changed to Pwr,Vrel,Vop then changed to Vrel,Vop and then Pwr then Pwr,Vrel

Looks like the voltage spiked to 1.262 for about 20 seconds then fell to 1.237, gpu temp topped at 72c.

Keep adding more core voltage? I guess like you said I could drag it to max.


----------



## Hequaqua

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *freefallniick*
> 
> Ok I set afterburner to default and checked the boxes like yours and set to extended msi and then put the power to +50 and the test
> 
> 
> 
> This time it reported Vrel,VOp and then changed to Pwr,Vrel,Vop then changed to Vrel,Vop and then Pwr then Pwr,Vrel
> 
> Looks like the voltage spiked to 1.262 for about 20 seconds then fell to 1.237, gpu temp topped at 72c.
> 
> Keep adding more core voltage? I guess like you said I could drag it to max.


Wow, I'm surprised that you are getting Pwr at 1290.

On GPU-Z, on the main tab click the ? . It will open up another box.(Render Test). Before you click start, go back onto the sensors tab. Click start test and let it run for a few. Then post a screen shot.

Quick question...how many power pins does your card have? 6+6-pin or 6-pin and a 6+2-pin?

The 1.262 should be the max you will ever see at the moment. If you slide it all the way, that is what it should be 1.262v.


----------



## OdinValk

While running GPU-Z render test


----------



## Hequaqua

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *OdinValk*
> 
> 
> 
> While running GPU-Z render test


OK....now start a fresh GPU-Z. Don't adjust any settings at all. Make a run at Valley and then post a screen shot of GPU-Z again. Need to find out what your card is boosting to. So don't apply any OC settings. You can add voltage and power, but don't change the core/memory speeds.

Sorry....I didn't pay attention to who posted this....lol


----------



## OdinValk

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Hequaqua*
> 
> OK....now start a fresh GPU-Z. Don't adjust any settings at all. Make a run at Valley and then post a screen shot of GPU-Z again. Need to find out what your card is boosting to. So don't apply any OC settings. You can add voltage and power, but don't change the core/memory speeds.


I'm sorry lol I am not the user with an issue. I just felt like throwing a screen of my gpuz render test lol


----------



## Hequaqua

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *OdinValk*
> 
> I'm sorry lol I am not the user with an issue. I just felt like throwing a screen of my gpuz render test lol


I figured that out.....after I looked at his bios. I was like, that is where his is supposed to boost to. lol


----------



## marik123

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Vellinious*
> 
> I would guess a bios mod would do it.


I did some research online and I saw people with many BIOS collections, but then I just want keep my current BIOS, edit it to unlock the voltage only in case I want to RMA my card in the future. So what's the best software to use in this case to edit and flash my GPU bios?

Thanks


----------



## freefallniick

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Hequaqua*
> 
> Wow, I'm surprised that you are getting Pwr at 1290.
> 
> On GPU-Z, on the main tab click the ? . It will open up another box.(Render Test). Before you click start, go back onto the sensors tab. Click start test and let it run for a few. Then post a screen shot.
> 
> Quick question...how many power pins does your card have? 6+6-pin or 6-pin and a 6+2-pin?
> 
> The 1.262 should be the max you will ever see at the moment. If you slide it all the way, that is what it should be 1.262v.


Here is mine with gpuz render test: http://gpuz.techpowerup.com/15/12/15/ebs.png

It looks the same as the other guy that just posted and you advised him to run a valley run which I can do. I'll se the core voltage, power and temp to max.


----------



## Hequaqua

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *freefallniick*
> 
> Here is mine with gpuz render test: http://gpuz.techpowerup.com/15/12/15/ebs.png
> 
> It looks the same as the other guy that just posted and you advised him to run a valley run which I can do. I'll se the core voltage, power and temp to max.


Looking better. Does your card have 2 6-pins for power, or a 6 and a 8-pin?

Here is my GPU-Z:


----------



## freefallniick

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Hequaqua*
> 
> Looking better. Does your card have 2 6-pins for power, or a 6 and a 8-pin?
> 
> Here is my GPU-Z:


Here is a run of Valley: http://gpuz.techpowerup.com/15/12/15/txe.png

It looks like it starts off VRel,VOp then goes to VRel and then PWR starts showing up with the VRel.

From what I remember it had 2x 6pin just like my 760 but I can check. Are you thinking my PSU isn't up to snuff? All I is the 970, a 850pro, 2tb wd, a bluray drive and a sound blaster audigy card. Can't remember if its 550w or 650w. What's strange is that on stock bios I could raise the core +175 over stock and only got perfcap tdp, nothing about VRel or VOp or Pwr.


----------



## Hequaqua

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *freefallniick*
> 
> Here is a run of Valley: http://gpuz.techpowerup.com/15/12/15/txe.png
> 
> It looks like it starts off VRel,VOp then goes to VRel and then PWR starts showing up with the VRel.
> 
> From what I remember it had 2x 6pin. Are you thinking my PSU isn't up to snuff? All I is the 970, a 850pro, 2tb wd, a bluray drive and a sound blaster audigy card. Can't remember if its 550w or 650w. What's strange is that on stock bios I could raise the core +175 over stock and only got perfcap tdp, nothing about VRel or VOp or Pwr.


No...PSU should be fine.

Is that with the Power and Voltage sliders all the way up?

EDIT: When you raised it by 175 what was your clock speed?


----------



## Hequaqua

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *marik123*
> 
> I did some research online and I saw people with many BIOS collections, but then I just want keep my current BIOS, edit it to unlock the voltage only in case I want to RMA my card in the future. So what's the best software to use in this case to edit and flash my GPU bios?
> 
> Thanks


Here are the modding and flashing tools. You will need GPU-Z to extract your stock bios.

http://www.overclock.net/attachments/37095


----------



## freefallniick

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Hequaqua*
> 
> No...PSU should be fine.
> 
> Is that with the Power and Voltage sliders all the way up?
> 
> EDIT: When you raised it by 175 what was your clock speed?


Yes, core voltage all the way up, power all the way up to 111, temp all the way up to 91. In the settings should Unlock voltage control be set to extended MSI if I have a EVGA card?

Well I would have to flash back to the other bios to find out but I believe it was like 1365 or something like that. Do you want me to flash back to stock bios and check?


----------



## OdinValk

does this look like a bottleneck to y'all?


----------



## Hequaqua

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *freefallniick*
> 
> Yes, core voltage all the way up, power all the way up to 111, temp all the way up to 91. In the settings should Unlock voltage control be set to extended MSI if I have a EVGA card?
> 
> Well I would have to flash back to the other bios to find out but I believe it was like 1365 or something like that. Do you want me to flash back to stock bios and check?


Should be 1392 I think.

Take a look at this bios....it's yours but I modified the fan table a bit, and the voltage table. I also took the 100% of Power to 230w. This should put you at 1392 @ 1.25v. You won't be able to adjust the voltage with this, but it should give us a idea of where to go next.

ModifiedStockVoltage.zip 136k .zip file


----------



## Hequaqua

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *OdinValk*
> 
> 
> 
> does this look like a bottleneck to y'all?


What were you running?

It looks like there is something going on. Your CPU doesn't appear to be maxed out, but the GPU isn't either.

I don't see the 970 at those clocks bottlenecking the 8350 though.

Are you having issues?


----------



## OdinValk

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Hequaqua*
> 
> What were you running?
> 
> It looks like there is something going on. Your CPU doesn't appear to be maxed out, but the GPU isn't either.
> 
> I don't see the 970 at those clocks bottlenecking the 8350 though.
> 
> Are you having issues?


valley at ultra, i've been noticing this in high cpu intensive games


----------



## Hequaqua

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *OdinValk*
> 
> valley at ultra, i've been noticing this in high cpu intensive games


Here is mine running it at Ultra:



Valley should be using hardly any CPU really.


----------



## OdinValk

and obviously its not using much CPU.. but why my 970 is fluctuating so much.. I can't figure out, I just reinstalled windows, so don't have many games installed yet. AC:S it doesnt happen. FO4, it does


----------



## DeathAngel74

Hequaqua,
After burning up one card, I'm afraid to mess with the new one. If I'm able to get away with 1506/8000 @ 1.243v, should I bother dropping down to 1.175v, to reduce heat? Even maxed out I rarely hit 55*C anymore. Only ever flashed this card, maybe 4 times, lol! TIA


----------



## OdinValk

OH and I need to change that info, I am no longer running an 8350, it is a 6300 overclocked to 4.6ghz. But eve still it doesn't appear to be a bottleneck because its not hitting 100% yet it still seems like its not sending frames to be rendered quick enough


----------



## Hequaqua

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DeathAngel74*
> 
> Hequaqua,
> After burning up one card, I'm afraid to mess with the new one. If I'm able to get away with 1506/8000 @ 1.243v, should I bother dropping down to 1.175v, to reduce heat? Even maxed out I rarely hit 55*C anymore. TIA


I would. That is what I've been doing. It dropped like 3° off of the card. I can still take my card to like 1550/8000 though. I did it for folding at home. It keeps your card at 99% usage all the time, well, until you finish the run.

EDIT: Don't just drop it that low, just go down a little at a time. Reverse overclocking.


----------



## Hequaqua

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *OdinValk*
> 
> OH and I need to change that info, I am no longer running an 8350, it is a 6300 overclocked to 4.6ghz. But eve still it doesn't appear to be a bottleneck because its not hitting 100% yet it still seems like its not sending frames to be rendered quick enough


That could be your card holding you back. Does the usage stay high under load?


----------



## OdinValk

Like shown in the screenshot, neither are getting 100% all the time.. and GPU usage drops way down when valley is switching screens, but CPU never seems to get above 25-30%.. power for the gpu is also fluctuating.. I'm not real sure lol


----------



## freefallniick

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Hequaqua*
> 
> Should be 1392 I think.
> 
> Take a look at this bios....it's yours but I modified the fan table a bit, and the voltage table. I also took the 100% of Power to 230w. This should put you at 1392 @ 1.25v. You won't be able to adjust the voltage with this, but it should give us a idea of where to go next.
> 
> ModifiedStockVoltage.zip 136k .zip file


OK, I flashed the bios and rebooted the computer just to make sure. I left the core volt, power limit and temp limit at their max values and ran the gpuz and Valley test. Here is the result: http://gpuz.techpowerup.com/15/12/16/drz.png

It looks like it would go for a bit and then show Pwr for a little bit and then went for a bit and then when the fans got up to 80 some % it was showing Pwr a lot more. I didn't click benchmark, just let run it for a bit. Any idea?

I verified it's 6 pin and I have a 6 pin plugged into it and then an 8pin that has 2 power pins that break away to make a 6 pin cable cable so there is 2 6pin power cables connected to it.


----------



## DeathAngel74

Should I be worried if I hit 98-100% cpu sometimes while gaming? I've seen it a few times.


----------



## Benjiw

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DeathAngel74*
> 
> Should I be worried if I hit 98-100% cpu sometimes while gaming? I've seen it a few times.


Probably need more overclock but it will limit your GPU performance as I've found when running valley, I'm now writing valley off as a benchmark, its rubbish. Even when that first came out multi core cpu's were readily available.


----------



## Hequaqua

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *OdinValk*
> 
> Like shown in the screenshot, neither are getting 100% all the time.. and GPU usage drops way down when valley is switching screens, but CPU never seems to get above 25-30%.. power for the gpu is also fluctuating.. I'm not real sure lol


What driver set are you running?

I think Nvidia release a driver for FO4. Just throwing out ideas here.


----------



## DeathAngel74

I think there's a patch or two for FO4 too


----------



## Hequaqua

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *freefallniick*
> 
> OK, I flashed the bios and rebooted the computer just to make sure. I left the core volt, power limit and temp limit at their max values and ran the gpuz and Valley test. Here is the result: http://gpuz.techpowerup.com/15/12/16/drz.png
> 
> It looks like it would go for a bit and then show Pwr for a little bit and then went for a bit and then when the fans got up to 80 some % it was showing Pwr a lot more. I didn't click benchmark, just let run it for a bit. Any idea?
> 
> I verified it's 6 pin and I have a 6 pin plugged into it and then an 8pin that has 2 power pins that break away to make a 6 pin cable cable so there is 2 6pin power cables connected to it.


In table 6 of the power table, raise the 100% to 225w. See if that gets rid of it.


----------



## DeathAngel74

CPU is overclocked to 4.4GHz on turbo. Never seen hitching, stuttering or freezing when it does spike to 100%. I dunno. /shrug


----------



## Hequaqua

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Benjiw*
> 
> Probably need more overclock but it will limit your GPU performance as I've found when running valley, I'm now writing valley off as a benchmark, its rubbish. Even when that first came out multi core cpu's were readily available.


It's semi-useful. It can help you find the memory limit for your GPU. It did in my case. I mostly use Firestrike and to be honest the Heavensward and Metro Redux: Last Light are both pretty good. For gaming, I think Crysis 3 is excellent for both GPU and CPU. BF4 on Ultra still doesn't use that much CPU. I get 135fps on Ultra in BF4 at 1506/8000. (EDIT: I am at 1080p)


----------



## freefallniick

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Hequaqua*
> 
> In table 6 of the power table, raise the 100% to 225w. See if that gets rid of it.


Reflashed and ran a Valley benchmark run, it seems like once the fans really get going is when the green bars start http://gpuz.techpowerup.com/15/12/16/h2w.png

Hmm ?

btw: its still at core volt max, power limit max, temp max.


----------



## Hequaqua

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *freefallniick*
> 
> Reflashed and ran a Valley benchmark run, it seems like once the fans really get going is when the green bars start http://gpuz.techpowerup.com/15/12/16/h2w.png
> 
> Hmm ?
> 
> btw: its still at core volt max, power limit max, temp max.


I want to say I had this same problem, and I actually lowered the Power(Table 6). Take it down to 210w(100%). The fans you can control through AB if you want. Just set it to run at whatever %. Uppers 60's isn't bad though. The fan isn't even supposed to kick on til 60° I think.


----------



## freefallniick

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Hequaqua*
> 
> I want to say I had this same problem, and I actually lowered the Power(Table 6). Take it down to 210w(100%). The fans you can control through AB if you want. Just set it to run at whatever %. Uppers 60's isn't bad though. The fan isn't even supposed to kick on til 60° I think.


Well, anothger full valley run and less green Pwr bars but they still persist nonetheless: http://gpuz.techpowerup.com/15/12/16/asd.png

Drop down to 200w in table 6 100% or?


----------



## Hequaqua

I'm not running away. I
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *freefallniick*
> 
> Well, less green Pwr bars but they still persist nonetheless: http://gpuz.techpowerup.com/15/12/16/asd.png
> 
> Drop down to 200w? in table 6 100% or?


Yea. See if it get worse or better. What were those originally? Like 170w and 187w?

Gotta a few chores to do.....Not running away...lol


----------



## freefallniick

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Hequaqua*
> 
> I'm not running away. I
> Yea. See if it get worse or better. What were those originally? Like 170w and 187w?
> 
> Gotta a few chores to do.....Not running away...lol


Ok, reflashed again changing 100% to 200w, while the other setting is still 250w, is this OK? I mean I see the TDP spiking to say 106% 107% 108% and that seems to be whats triggering it. The scene at the end where it zooms in on the mountain through the trees has triggered it every time.

Here is the gpuz: http://gpuz.techpowerup.com/15/12/16/hgj.png

And yes you were correct about the other values, 170 and 187

Thoughts?


----------



## Hequaqua

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *freefallniick*
> 
> Ok, reflashed again changing 100% to 200w, while the other setting is still 250w, is this OK? I mean I see the TDP spiking to say 106% 107% 108% and that seems to be whats triggering it. The scene at the end where it zooms in on the mountain through the trees has triggered it every time.
> 
> Here is the gpuz: http://gpuz.techpowerup.com/15/12/16/hgj.png
> 
> And yes you were correct about the other values, 170 and 187
> 
> Thoughts?


What do you have the power set to in AB when running? If you have it all the way up, back it down to 100% and see what we get.


----------



## Dude970

My card arrived, submitted in post 1. Man I love this card


----------



## freefallniick

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Hequaqua*
> 
> What do you have the power set to in AB when running? If you have it all the way up, back it down to 100% and see what we get.


Ok that made it way worse, now its pretty much a solid green bar: http://gpuz.techpowerup.com/15/12/16/unc.png

Put the power limit back to max for future testing? Also, where do we go from here???


----------



## OdinValk

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DeathAngel74*
> 
> I think there's a patch or two for FO4 too


I think Steam auto-updates my games when I open them, but any idea how I can go about checking? though that still doesnt explain the odd usage while running valley


----------



## Hequaqua

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *freefallniick*
> 
> Ok that made it way worse, now its pretty much a solid green bar: http://gpuz.techpowerup.com/15/12/16/unc.png
> 
> Put the power limit back to max for future testing? Also, where do we go from here???


Sorry, was playing the new map on BF4.

So what are we at now? Wattage wise, I mean. lol

Go the other way.....take it to like 240(100%) 250 overall, table 6. You could raise the pcie slot, and see if that helps. Make the 100% 82000 just like the max.


----------



## freefallniick

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Hequaqua*
> 
> Sorry, was playing the new map on BF4.
> 
> So what are we at now? Wattage wise, I mean. lol
> 
> Go the other way.....take it to like 240(100%) 250 overall, table 6. You could raise the pcie slot, and see if that helps. Make the 100% 82000 just like the max.


Ok, 240 100% 250 overall with table 82000 both values: http://gpuz.techpowerup.com/15/12/16/n2e.png

Also wanted to add my psu is a Corsair TX750 so watts shouldn't be a problem I'm guessing..

Where to go now?


----------



## Hequaqua

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *freefallniick*
> 
> Ok, 240 100% 250 overall with table 82000 both values: http://gpuz.techpowerup.com/15/12/16/n2e.png
> 
> Also wanted to add my psu is a Corsair TX750 so watts shouldn't be a problem I'm guessing..
> 
> Where to go now?


Leave everything the way it is in the voltage table. Change the pcie back to 75000/82000. Table 6....make the 100%190w and the max 200. See what happens.


----------



## freefallniick

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Hequaqua*
> 
> Leave everything the way it is in the voltage table. Change the pcie back to 75000/82000. Table 6....make the 100%190w and the max 200. See what happens.


Ok, can do but where should the sliders be in AB? Just to make sure I am running my tests on the right AB settings.


----------



## Hequaqua

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *freefallniick*
> 
> Ok, can do but where should the sliders be in AB? Just to make sure I am running my tests on the right AB settings.


Voltage should be locked if you used my table at 1.25v. The power, I always try 100% first, then slide it if I have to.


----------



## freefallniick

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Hequaqua*
> 
> Voltage should be locked if you used my table at 1.25v. The power, I always try 100% first, then slide it if I have to.


Oh ok, I've had it to the max setting except for the time I said I lowered it to 100%. I'll lower it back down and reflash to 190 200 and lower pcie


----------



## Hequaqua

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *freefallniick*
> 
> Oh ok, I've had it to the max setting except for the time I said I lowered it to 100%. I'll lower it back down and reflash to 190 200 and lower pcie


OK....a lot of people when benchmarking just set it to the max. I try it at 100% first...lol


----------



## Hequaqua

@DeathAngel74

Where did your power table end up to get rid of that perfcap. Your other card was a dual 6-pin wasn't it?


----------



## freefallniick

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Hequaqua*
> 
> OK....a lot of people when benchmarking just set it to the max. I try it at 100% first...lol


Ok, tried again with 190 200 and the other pcie settings: http://gpuz.techpowerup.com/15/12/16/6gq.png

and 100% power limit AB

It seems lowering the watts makes it pretty much always Pwr and adding watts does not make it go away. I guess there must be another setting we need to change?


----------



## kl6mk6

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *OdinValk*
> 
> I think Steam auto-updates my games when I open them, but any idea how I can go about checking? though that still doesnt explain the odd usage while running valley


If you right click the game in your steam library and click properties on the bottom, you can make sure steam will keep it up to date. You should also be able to see your update history too, though my FO4 updates aren't displaying correctly ATM.


----------



## Hequaqua

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *freefallniick*
> 
> Ok, tried again with 190 200 and the other pcie settings: http://gpuz.techpowerup.com/15/12/16/6gq.png
> 
> and 100% power limit AB
> 
> It seems lowering the watts makes it pretty much always Pwr and adding watts does not make it go away. I guess there must be another setting we need to change?


Yea.

I don't really want to increase the power draw on the 2 6-pin pegs. They are set to 75/75(100%). You add the 75w from the pcie slot. You have 225w. They have the bios set at 250w.

I guess you could just flash the stock bios, after changing the one entry in the power table(the 170/187). Raise it to like 180/190. Slowly move up and see. I'm a bit baffled. I have a 6-pin and 6+2-pin, so I know I have more wattage available.(EDIT: Mine is set to 270w(100%) and 305w(113%)


----------



## freefallniick

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Hequaqua*
> 
> Yea.
> 
> I don't really want to increase the power draw on the 2 6-pin pegs. They are set to 75/75(100%). You add the 75w from the pcie slot. You have 225w. They have the bios set at 250w.
> 
> I guess you could just flash the stock bios, after changing the one entry in the power table(the 170/187). Raise it to like 180/190. Slowly move up and see. I'm a bit baffled. I have a 6-pin and 6+2-pin, so I know I have more wattage available.(EDIT: Mine is set to 270w(100%) and 305w(113%)


I'm at a complete loss, core voltage 0, power limit 100, 190 200 power: http://gpuz.techpowerup.com/15/12/16/s8m.png

I guess I can go back to bone stock and see if it reports Pwr? I guess if it does either the card is screwed up or its the way it always was?I didn't learn of gpuz until I came here and it seemed to work fine for gaming before I came here, I just read an overclocking article and figured what the heck I would give it a try.


----------



## DeathAngel74

His is the same as my old best buy card. no matter what i did i couldnt get rid of the pwr perf cap remember? crappy 4+2 power phase= pwr perf cap all the time.
try copying these setting to your bios
http://www.overclock.net/attachments/36127


----------



## Hequaqua

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *freefallniick*
> 
> I'm at a complete loss, core voltage 0, power limit 100, 190 200 power: http://gpuz.techpowerup.com/15/12/16/s8m.png
> 
> I guess I can go back to bone stock and see if it reports Pwr? I guess if it does either the card is screwed up or its the way it always was?I didn't learn of gpuz until I came here and it seemed to work fine for gaming before I came here, I just read an overclocking article and figured what the heck I would give it a try.


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DeathAngel74*
> 
> His is the same as my old best buy card. no matter what i did i couldnt get rid of the pwr perf cap remember? crappy 4+2 power phase= pwr perf cap all the time.
> try copying these setting to your bios
> http://www.overclock.net/attachments/36127


Yes, that is what I was thinking. I thought you got rid of the perfcap though.

EDIT: This doesn't mean that the card isn't any good. I mean, we just talked about people buying them and thinking everything is fine. Which it is really. It's just that there is normally a lot of wiggle room to get more out of these cards. Some are just easier, for whatever reason. Again, doesn't mean there is anything wrong with your card.


----------



## freefallniick

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DeathAngel74*
> 
> crappy 4+2 power phase= pwr perf cap all the time.
> try copying these setting to your bios
> http://www.overclock.net/attachments/36127


Is this the fault of the card or my power supply? Also, what settings are you referring to? All the tabs or just the power tables?


----------



## Hequaqua

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *freefallniick*
> 
> Is this the fault of the card or my power supply? Also, what settings are you referring to? All the tabs or just the power tables?


Yea, the power table. Sorry.


----------



## freefallniick

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Hequaqua*
> 
> Yes, that is what I was thinking. I thought you got rid of the perfcap though.
> 
> EDIT: This doesn't mean that the card isn't any good. I mean, we just talked about people buying them and thinking everything is fine. Which it is really. It's just that there is normally a lot of wiggle room to get more out of these cards. Some are just easier, for whatever reason. Again, doesn't mean there is anything wrong with your card.


Oh ok, here is bone stock firmware I pulled from the card in the beginning and default settings in AB: http://gpuz.techpowerup.com/15/12/16/anc.png

Started off Pwr,Vrel and then went to Pwr for a while and then threw in Pwr,Vrel occasionally.


----------



## Hequaqua

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *freefallniick*
> 
> Oh ok, here is bone stock firmware I pulled from the card in the beginning and default settings in AB: http://gpuz.techpowerup.com/15/12/16/anc.png
> 
> Started off Pwr,Vrel and then went to Pwr for a while and then threw in Pwr,Vrel occasionally.


Looks just like this one:


That is my card, just now, on stock bios. Hard to see, but I got Pwr too.

This is the render test with voltage and power at max:


Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


----------



## Hequaqua

You can leave your bios on this thread:

http://www.overclock.net/t/1573308/nvidia-gtx-900-cards-custom-bios-upon-request

Mr-Dark will take a look and see what he can do, if you want. I had the same issues, and after a lot...I mean a lot of trial and error I got them all taken care of.

Sorry I couldn't be more help. I just don't want to add too much wattage.


----------



## DeathAngel74

It's evga's fault....all tabs.


----------



## freefallniick

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Hequaqua*
> 
> You can leave your bios on this thread:
> 
> http://www.overclock.net/t/1573308/nvidia-gtx-900-cards-custom-bios-upon-request
> 
> Mr-Dark will take a look and see what he can do, if you want. I had the same issues, and after a lot...I mean a lot of trial and error I got them all taken care of.
> 
> Sorry I couldn't be more help. I just don't want to add too much wattage.


Alright I posted there. So because of the Pwr perfcap we can't do any overclocking? I'll wait for Mr Dark.


----------



## DeathAngel74

At least give it a shot. Sorry i couldnt be of more help too. Busy day. 2 kids had their xmas shows at 2 different schools.


----------



## freefallniick

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DeathAngel74*
> 
> His is the same as my old best buy card. no matter what i did i couldnt get rid of the pwr perf cap remember? crappy 4+2 power phase= pwr perf cap all the time.
> try copying these setting to your bios
> http://www.overclock.net/attachments/36127


AB at 0 core voltage, 100% and 0 everything else: http://gpuz.techpowerup.com/15/12/16/a6q.png

Starts off Pwr,Vrel for about 45 seconds then goes to Pwr then switches to Pwr,Vrel and back and forth to Pwr.


----------



## DeathAngel74

Have you tried max temp limit, power limit and voltage, 0core/0memory? If I remember correctly, that bios was 1506.5/8000MHz, 1.212v and 225W


----------



## freefallniick

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DeathAngel74*
> 
> Have you tried max temp limit, power limit and voltage, 0core/0memory? If I remember correctly, that bios was 1506.5/8000MHz, 1.212v and 225W


When I asked if I should only copy the power table here
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *freefallniick*
> 
> Is this the fault of the card or my power supply? Also, what settings are you referring to? All the tabs or just the power tables?


The reply was just the power tab
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Hequaqua*
> 
> Yea, the power table. Sorry.


It looks like I am supposed to copy the settings in all the tabs so I'll try that.


----------



## DeathAngel74

I did it for you








Here you go!

my old bios on the left, the bios i modded for you on the right...

modbios.zip 273k .zip file

1506.5/8000MHz, 1.212V @ 187w-220w


----------



## freefallniick

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Hequaqua*
> 
> Yea, the power table. Sorry.


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DeathAngel74*
> 
> I did it for you
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Here you go!
> 
> my old bios on the left, the bios i modded for you on the right...
> 
> modbios.zip 273k .zip file


Thanks, I was like wow thats going to take forever changing all 74 of those CLK


----------



## DeathAngel74

Just max out the power limit, temp limit and voltage, plus 0 core/ 0 memory in Afterburner. If I remember correctly, that bios also showed pwr perfcap, BUT only throttled from 1506.5 to 1493. Hopefully you will have better luck with this bios and the pwr cap will disappear.


----------



## freefallniick

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DeathAngel74*
> 
> Just max out the power limit, temp limit and voltage, plus 0 core/ 0 memory in Afterburner. If I remember correctly, that bios also showed pwr perfcap, BUT only throttled from 1506.5 to 1493. Hopefully you will have better luck with this bios and the pwr cap will disappear.


Display driver crashed about 5 seconds into the scene. No dice with this bios.


----------



## DeathAngel74

what happens when you run the gpuz render test with my bios? does the driver still crash?


----------



## DeathAngel74

- 1658Mhz
 - 1700Mhz
Quote:


> EVGA Geforce GTX 970 04G-P4-3979-KB 4GB SSC ACX 2.0 ^^^^^ All that from a card that throttles due to power during benchmarks??? Games are fine though.


My old card used to throttle just like yours







^^^^^


----------



## smoicol

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *smoicol*
> 
> you have a bios mod gigabytes gtx970 itx ? Can you help my modding ?


Help me, 1x8pin


----------



## Mr-Dark

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *smoicol*
> 
> Help me, 1x8pin


Check my Sig!


----------



## nowcontrol

I have just built myself a new PC which includes an EVGA GTX 970 FTW+











Have not done any clocking yet, but i may give it go in the near future.


----------



## Benjiw

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *nowcontrol*
> 
> I have just built myself a new PC which includes an EVGA GTX 970 FTW+
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Have not done any clocking yet, but i may give it go in the near future.


I hope you have better luck than me, mine topped out at 1531mhz core 8000+ memory.


----------



## freefallniick

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DeathAngel74*
> 
> - 1658Mhz
> - 1700Mhz
> My old card used to throttle just like yours
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ^^^^^


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Hequaqua*
> 
> You can leave your bios on this thread:
> 
> http://www.overclock.net/t/1573308/nvidia-gtx-900-cards-custom-bios-upon-request
> 
> Mr-Dark will take a look and see what he can do, if you want. I had the same issues, and after a lot...I mean a lot of trial and error I got them all taken care of.
> 
> Sorry I couldn't be more help. I just don't want to add too much wattage.


Thanks for your guys help the other day, Mr Dark was so very kind to work with me and I now have a 1481/8000 bios that has nothing in perfcap: http://gpuz.techpowerup.com/15/12/16/bss.png

looks like I took this capture before he sent me the 8ghz bios, that graph looked exactly the same except reporting 4000.

It looks like he messed with the voltage and raised the powertable thing up to 345 350. Going to try some games in a little bit, about to go do some shopping with the wife.


----------



## Hequaqua

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *freefallniick*
> 
> Thanks for your guys help the other day, Mr Dark was so very kind to work with me and I now have a 1481/8000 bios that has nothing in perfcap: http://gpuz.techpowerup.com/15/12/16/bss.png
> 
> looks like I took this capture before he sent me the 8ghz bios, that graph looked exactly the same except reporting 4000.
> 
> It looks like he messed with the voltage and raised the powertable thing up to 345 350. Going to try some games in a little bit, about to go do some shopping with the wife.


Glad he got you set.....I on the other hand had an issue.

My rig won't post.....no video, no beeps, nothing. Fans, pump, etc. all working when I power up. I removed everything but 1 stick of ram/cpu/heatsink(AIO). Still nothing.

I emailed MSI....they went straight to a RMA. I have it boxed and ready to send out. Not a very good afternoon.

EDIT: I did clear the cmos several times.


----------



## freefallniick

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Hequaqua*
> 
> Glad he got you set.....I on the other hand had an issue.
> 
> My rig won't post.....no video, no beeps, nothing. Fans, pump, etc. all working when I power up. I removed everything but 1 stick of ram/cpu/heatsink(AIO). Still nothing.
> 
> I emailed MSI....they went straight to a RMA. I have it boxed and ready to send out. Not a very good afternoon.
> 
> EDIT: I did clear the cmos several times.


Ouch, bummer man


----------



## Hequaqua

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *freefallniick*
> 
> Ouch, bummer man


Well now I can benchmark on my i5-3470 and R9 270x for a while....lol


----------



## DeathAngel74

Sorry for your loss bro


----------



## Hequaqua

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DeathAngel74*
> 
> Sorry for your loss bro


Hopefully they won't have it too long. I'm afraid with the holidays, etc. I might be in for a bit of a wait. Oh well.......thought about buying just a cheap board to get me through. lol

I'll just hang on this rig for a while. It won't kill me. It's just all my fav's and everything are all over the other rig. Maybe I'll get lucky and they won't be able to fix it and they'll bump me up to the Z97 chipset.


----------



## lightsout

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Benjiw*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *nowcontrol*
> 
> I have just built myself a new PC which includes an EVGA GTX 970 FTW+
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Have not done any clocking yet, but i may give it go in the near future.
> 
> 
> 
> I hope you have better luck than me, mine topped out at 1531mhz core 8000+ memory.
Click to expand...

Lol like thats horrible or something.


----------



## Vellinious

I sent an X99A motherboard back to ASUS about a week ago, and figured since it was the holiday season I wouldn't see it back until January sometime. Got an email this morning, that they're shipping me another motherboard back and it'll be here on Friday. Look forward to getting it back in my rig, so I can get rid of the MSI board. It's not as good for the CPU overclocking as the ASUS was.


----------



## DmC10

Hey guys im new here, i have a gtx 970 g1 with custom bios and i wanna know if the voltage ever reaches above 1.256v or is it a G1 thing?


----------



## DeathAngel74

LOL! Emulatorz... I missed old-school gaming...


----------



## Hequaqua

First...I do love my 970.










Second, after playing around with my old R9 270x, it actually runs fairly well. I think the colors actually look better. A little deeper. It gets about half the FPS my 970 does though. I was getting like 75fps on BF4 with Ultra settings. One thing I really noticed was how well it kept all the settings. The core/memory, temp, gpu usage. TDP doesn't show up, nor does the perfcaps. It has a ASIC of 74.9.

Here is a shot of GPU-Z(BF4 about 30mins or so). I think the highs were 1070/5600 1.225v. All stock. I think the highest temp was 63°(C).


----------



## toolio20

Hi.

I'm in possession of an Asus DirectCU Mini I'd like to (attempt to) do something with. I'm trying desperately to be objective but in all honesty I'm finding it a rubbish little card, and coming from the AMD side of the house where everything just _works_ isn't helping to keep the frustration levels in check. So I figured it was time to quit beating my head against the wall, reign in my irritation and ask for some pointers.

Does anyone have any experience with this card? Guess what I'm wondering is if the form factor's significant, or should I just treat it as "X" 970? My gut feeling suggests this thing needs a BIOS flash ASAP, but I confess that could simply be borne of my relative inexperience with Nvidia products. I bumped the core up a paltry 200MHz - temps are absolutely fine (mid 50's), there's no artifacting during benchmarks but the card just routinely craps out and reverts to the base clock (doesn't freeze up the system and clocks can even be manipulated as normal without a restart). Is this thing just a dog, or is this the typical performance for these cards? I'm flummoxed by the fact a GPU with such a surplus of thermal headroom can't seem to hold a relatively conservative bump in clock speed.

Insight and constructive suggestions very much appreciated in advance, truly...


----------



## hertz9753

Which card do you have? NVIDIA Maxwell GPU's have a boost that will go higher depending on your system.

http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16814127842&cm_re=msi_gtx_960-_-14-127-842-_-Product



No OC only an increase in fan speed.


----------



## Benjiw

Quick question for those who have 2x970s, if I have both my 970's in my rig but I want to use both of them for folding, can I overclock them individually with MSI afterburner? Or will it not let me unless I enable SLI and sync their clocks?

I want to see how quickly I can get 1million points for my badge on LTT as a little challenge for a giggle, I haven't set up my golden card properly yet but its netting me 340K PPD regardless so if I bumped up my memory clock on level 2 performance and ran Linux I could see a nice gain on that.


----------



## hertz9753

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Benjiw*
> 
> Quick question for those who have 2x970s, if I have both my 970's in my rig but I want to use both of them for folding, can I overclock them individually with MSI afterburner? Or will it not let me unless I enable SLI and sync their clocks?
> 
> I want to see how quickly I can get 1million points for my badge on LTT as a little challenge for a giggle, I haven't set up my golden card properly yet but its netting me 340K PPD regardless so if I bumped up my memory clock on level 2 performance and ran Linux I could see a nice gain on that.


I'm a retiired Folding Editor and it can be done because you don't use SLI when you fold.



The answer is yes.


----------



## Benjiw

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *hertz9753*
> 
> I'm a retiired Folding Editor and it can be done because you don't use SLI when you fold.
> 
> 
> 
> The answer is yes.


Ah yes this is great news! I have 3 GTX cards here, 2x 970s and 1x 660 so I think I could get 1 million pretty easy in under 24 hours.


----------



## Tobalex

I am very satisfied with my undervolting attempt. I just reduced the power usage to zero







Still 0.3 FPS in Firestrike. Don't know where this comes from. The IGPU should be stronger than that.







But hey got the Brains achievemend on steam









http://www.3dmark.com/3dm/9780485?

Also i have a question. Can you go higher with the voltage than 1.275V on the msi GTX 970? I know that this is the limit for the sensor but do they actually go higher than that?


----------



## lightsout

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *toolio20*
> 
> Hi.
> 
> I'm in possession of an Asus DirectCU Mini I'd like to (attempt to) do something with. I'm trying desperately to be objective but in all honesty I'm finding it a rubbish little card, and coming from the AMD side of the house where everything just _works_ isn't helping to keep the frustration levels in check. So I figured it was time to quit beating my head against the wall, reign in my irritation and ask for some pointers.
> 
> Does anyone have any experience with this card? Guess what I'm wondering is if the form factor's significant, or should I just treat it as "X" 970? My gut feeling suggests this thing needs a BIOS flash ASAP, but I confess that could simply be borne of my relative inexperience with Nvidia products. I bumped the core up a paltry 200MHz - temps are absolutely fine (mid 50's), there's no artifacting during benchmarks but the card just routinely craps out and reverts to the base clock (doesn't freeze up the system and clocks can even be manipulated as normal without a restart). Is this thing just a dog, or is this the typical performance for these cards? I'm flummoxed by the fact a GPU with such a surplus of thermal headroom can't seem to hold a relatively conservative bump in clock speed.
> 
> Insight and constructive suggestions very much appreciated in advance, truly...


These cards often boost a decent amount above what they are rated for. YOu need to run GPUZ or something similar and find out what your card boosts to at stock.

I don't know if thats a typo but bumping the core by 200mhz on any card is not a "paltry" amount. Your card was not made with overclocking in mind. Its a low power version made for small systems. It only has a single 8 pin while others have 6+6 or 8+6. So I would not expect it to clock like normal cards.

Again use GPUZ to find out what your stock boost is. It may very well be 1300+ so with that +200 you are trying to send the core over 1500.


----------



## lightsout

Now I seem to be having an issue @DeathAngel74 had given me a custom bios that I thought had gotten rid of my perfcap. Noticed today I was getting "util" Ran some FS and now I am seeing PWR as well. Heres my GPUz, any ideas guys?



Here is my bios.

GM204.zip 136k .zip file


Anyone got any thoughts, I'm scared to start changing bios settings as I have never messed with it myself.


----------



## DeathAngel74

Is that with the power at 124%. Have you tried the one with 1506.5/8000 and set the power % to 124%???


----------



## lightsout

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DeathAngel74*
> 
> Is that with the power at 124%. Have you tried the one with 1506.5/8000 and set the power % to 124%???


I have not tried that one and yes that was with power set to 124%.

I am now getting a perfcap "Util" even just sitting here idle. Is that normal?


----------



## DeathAngel74

util is normal, should not have pwr cap tho.


----------



## lightsout

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DeathAngel74*
> 
> util is normal, should not have pwr cap tho.


So clocks were being weird. Did a cold restart. Its better than before but I noticed a tiny green for "pwr". Like a single pixel line. So thats much better but don't remember that happening before. I have not had any issues playing rainbow six or star wars. Can't say I've logged much time in Star Wars.

Oh well I'll mess with it later off to see the Force Awakens with my girls!!!!!!


----------



## DeathAngel74

I wonder if the best buy card and the 3975-kr are that different?


----------



## toolio20

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *lightsout*
> 
> These cards often boost a decent amount above what they are rated for. YOu need to run GPUZ or something similar and find out what your card boosts to at stock.
> 
> I don't know if thats a typo but bumping the core by 200mhz on any card is not a "paltry" amount. Your card was not made with overclocking in mind. Its a low power version made for small systems. It only has a single 8 pin while others have 6+6 or 8+6. So I would not expect it to clock like normal cards.
> 
> Again use GPUZ to find out what your stock boost is. It may very well be 1300+ so with that +200 you are trying to send the core over 1500.


"Boost" clock is 1228, which appears to be it's actual "normal" operational speed ("base" clock is 1089, which I've never seen it run at); tagging an additional 200MHz as a "paltry" ~15% OC makes sense in light of the boost speed, but less so in relation to the alleged base clock. So I do see your point, but I did caveat that I'm not typically an Nvidia customer so please understand that in my experience OCs in the 25%+ range are routine. Regardless, I appreciate the feedback and information.

Anyway, I strongly suspect this card has headroom to perform much better than it does at present. It's thermals are low, even at "boost" speed. It behaves as if it's hitting an artificial wall of sorts, which is is why I'm thinking it could possibly benefit from a custom/unfettered BIOS. However, due to it's, erm, chibi dimensions I'm reticent to just start brute force flashing random firmwares and waiting for a breakthrough. So, again, hoping some users with experience in that arena might weight in and either second your assertion or help point me towards an appropriate ROM. Thanks again for the response...


----------



## DeathAngel74

@lightsout
It must have just been a fluke...everything is fine here. Have fun at the movie.










I did 2 FS runs from a cold start....49F in the room within a few minutes of each other and a restart in between.

3975-KR_1506.5_8000.zip 273k .zip file


----------



## xfirenzex

Good evening,
I am writing because I have problems with the rescue and flash using the appropriate tools, the firmware of the video card in question, as gpu-z says I have the samsung memory (REAL, is also evident from the physical video card chip ), while in the app vgabios says I have the bios GV-N970WF3OC-4GD.F51 (memory hinyx). how do I restore the bios ?? Also the 2nd bios 4GP is .F51


----------



## DeathAngel74

get the right firmware here:


vga_bios_n970wf3oc4gd_f41.zip 703k .zip file

and for flashing and mbt II 1.36:
http://www.overclock.net/t/1521334/official-nvflash-with-certificate-checks-bypassed-for-gtx-950-960-970-980-980ti-titan-x


----------



## xfirenzex

Ok thank you for reply. I just flashed forced from tool, but in two all dvi port (dvd-i and dvd-d), vga @bios result only version D not P too..

For Samsung Chipset, i used samsung version not hinyx, it s ok?

And pixel fillrate 62.4 g pixel/s and texture fillrate 115.9 g texel/s have true's value?


----------



## lightsout

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DeathAngel74*
> 
> @lightsout
> It must have just been a fluke...everything is fine here. Have fun at the movie.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I did 2 FS runs from a cold start....49F in the room within a few minutes of each other and a restart in between.
> 
> 3975-KR_1506.5_8000.zip 273k .zip file


I'll try that out tomorrow. I'd like to try more voltage. Should I change anything in the power tables or am I already high enough?


----------



## DeathAngel74

the bios i posted is 288W compared to 250W in the old BIOS.


----------



## lightsout

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DeathAngel74*
> 
> the bios i posted is 288W compared to 250W in the old BIOS.


Sweet







thanks dude


----------



## TopicClocker

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DeathAngel74*
> 
> get the right firmware here:
> 
> 
> vga_bios_n970wf3oc4gd_f41.zip 703k .zip file
> 
> and for flashing and mbt II 1.36:
> http://www.overclock.net/t/1521334/official-nvflash-with-certificate-checks-bypassed-for-gtx-950-960-970-980-980ti-titan-x


Is there any reason to update the bios with the updates from Gigabyte's website other than what's stated with the update?

Such as "Improve compatibility with some monitors"?

Or is it best to just leave it alone unless you're having problems?


----------



## Raendor

Hello guys, I need some help with bios flash. I've recently tried to flash some different bios on my EVGA 970 SSC 2.0+ and it did not go that well. Obviously, I worked not with the main but the secondary bios, which I switched to before trying anything. However my attempt was not successful and my display was not showing anything after restart, so I switched back to the main bios. I did a backup copy of secondary bios before the failure so I'm wondering now, how can I reflash back my secondary bios? BTW will it switch if I flip the switch on the pcb from main bios to secondary while being already in Windows?

Thanks guys, any help will be much appreciated.


----------



## kl6mk6

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Raendor*
> 
> Hello guys, I need some help with bios flash. I've recently tried to flash some different bios on my EVGA 970 SSC 2.0+ and it did not go that well. Obviously, I worked not with the main but the secondary bios, which I switched to before trying anything. However my attempt was not successful and my display was not showing anything after restart, so I switched back to the main bios. I did a backup copy of secondary bios before the failure so I'm wondering now, how can I reflash back my secondary bios? BTW will it switch if I flip the switch on the pcb from main bios to secondary while being already in Windows?
> 
> Thanks guys, any help will be much appreciated.


Have you tried booting the second bios into windows safe mode?


----------



## Raendor

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kl6mk6*
> 
> Have you tried booting the second bios into windows safe mode?


Problem is - my display doesn't show anything on this bios, not even the initial boot options.


----------



## DeathAngel74

Use the iGPU if you have one. PLug into the DVI, DP , or HDMI on the motherboard and reflash the secondary BIOS.


----------



## Raendor

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DeathAngel74*
> 
> Use the iGPU if you have one. PLug into the DVI, DP , or HDMI on the motherboard and reflash the secondary BIOS.


Thank you. Strangely it didn't want to work with my g-sync monitor but worked with a TV through hdmi so i was able to flash it back to backup bios and now it works with my monitor on a secondary bios as well.


----------



## muhd86

any one here with zotac gtx 970 amp extreme gpus ....do they do 1500mhz on the core with slight oc or not -


----------



## OdinValk

So I did this to my 970 today, apparently EVGA is cool with cosmetic changes to their cards


----------



## CoreyL4

Do I have to wait for confirmation from the sign up link before I can use the signature code?


----------



## OdinValk

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *CoreyL4*
> 
> Do I have to wait for confirmation from the sign up link before I can use the signature code?


lol, no mate.. anyone can come in here and use it if they want.. whether or not you actually have a 970.. we just figure people actually have the hardware they say they have


----------



## ladcrooks

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *muhd86*
> 
> any one here with zotac gtx 970 amp extreme gpus ....do they do 1500mhz on the core with slight oc or not -


look *here*

i did a quick test with my card - Zotac GeForce GTX 970 AMP! *Omega Core Edition*



1525mhz - i saw, i think, a very slight artifact, so slight not sure









It was your post that inspired me to have a play. Will OC void a Zotac warranty?

4. ZOTAC reserves the right to void the warranty

The warranty does not extend to defects that are caused by non-compliance with operating instructions, improper use, inappropriate operating conditions, overload or modifications of the product.

In particular, the warranty will be null and void if

- the product has been modified and/or willfully damaged in any way; or

- the serial number has been altered, defaced or removed; or

- the GPU cooler fan has been removed or replaced.

I could not find any article on Zotacs site covering oc with warranty - hence i am leaving mine to factory set, my experiment lasted 2 mins at most


----------



## Dude970

This is a great card, here is my Firestrike run


----------



## Hollywood

Hey folks, has anyone had a Gigabyte rev 1.0 and tried to flash to the same version as the rev 1.1
Numbers for mine are :

BIOS 84.04.1F.00.B4 (revision model 1.1)
BIOS 84.04.1F.00.B3 (revision model 1.0)

Can I not use the newest for both? e.g. .B4

Then again I am not certain what the newest is. I cannot make heads or tails of their BIOS page. All these warnings about not using the right series.


----------



## OdinValk

Has anyone gotten a SYSTEM_SERVICE_EXCEPTION code 3b? I've gotten 2 now while playing games, and event viewer, and some research I've done seem to point to my drivers.. anyone have any idea? this is what I've found so far

The SYSTEM_SERVICE_EXCEPTION bug check has a value of 0x0000003B. This indicates that an exception happened while executing a routine that transitions from non-privileged code to privileged code.
This error has been linked to excessive paged pool usage and may occur due to user-mode graphics drivers crossing over and passing bad data to the kernel code.

https://msdn.microsoft.com/en-us/library/windows/hardware/ff558949(v=vs.85).aspx


----------



## hertz9753

I have never seen that one before. Maybe your card was sniffing paint?


----------



## Benjiw

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *OdinValk*
> 
> Has anyone gotten a SYSTEM_SERVICE_EXCEPTION code 3b? I've gotten 2 now while playing games, and event viewer, and some research I've done seem to point to my drivers.. anyone have any idea? this is what I've found so far
> 
> The SYSTEM_SERVICE_EXCEPTION bug check has a value of 0x0000003B. This indicates that an exception happened while executing a routine that transitions from non-privileged code to privileged code.
> This error has been linked to excessive paged pool usage and may occur due to user-mode graphics drivers crossing over and passing bad data to the kernel code.
> 
> https://msdn.microsoft.com/en-us/library/windows/hardware/ff558949(v=vs.85).aspx


Never really had any crashes from GPU clocking since flashing, you sure another overclock isn't to blame?

In other news, I just got a warning point on LTT forum because I called someone 12yrs old... I've seen it all now, PC forums are literally a joke these days when kids are having flame wars over the usual rubbish with no discipline then a guy like me gets a point for a joke... I got a warning from saying the age old LMAO with an F in there on this forum too...


----------



## kl6mk6

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *OdinValk*
> 
> Has anyone gotten a SYSTEM_SERVICE_EXCEPTION code 3b? I've gotten 2 now while playing games, and event viewer, and some research I've done seem to point to my drivers.. anyone have any idea? this is what I've found so far
> 
> The SYSTEM_SERVICE_EXCEPTION bug check has a value of 0x0000003B. This indicates that an exception happened while executing a routine that transitions from non-privileged code to privileged code.
> This error has been linked to excessive paged pool usage and may occur due to user-mode graphics drivers crossing over and passing bad data to the kernel code.
> 
> https://msdn.microsoft.com/en-us/library/windows/hardware/ff558949(v=vs.85).aspx


This the same video card that was putting lines on your screen?


----------



## Vellinious

Took a couple of quick shots of the rig with it all buttoned up. Got the ASUS board back in, and finished up the acrylic beneath the motherboard tray. Down to just the one 970 now....waiting for Broadwell E and Pascal for the next round of upgrades. = )

I keep it pretty cool in the man cave. Those temps were after 2 hours of OCCT at stock clocks to set the base line loop deltas.


----------



## Benjiw

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Vellinious*
> 
> SNIP


What ASIC is your card Vell? And what's it's max oc?


----------



## Vellinious

The one I have left is 80.8% ASIC. The one I sold was 73.3%. It'll run Firestrike and Heaven at 1633 / 2176. I'm anxious to see how well this board does now that I have the bios dialed in good. I was still experimenting with it when the first one died, so, I'll be pushing for 15k graphics score again soon. Gotta get the CPU dialed in again first.


----------



## Hollywood

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Hollywood*
> 
> Hey folks, has anyone had a Gigabyte rev 1.0 and tried to flash to the same version as the rev 1.1
> Numbers for mine are :
> 
> BIOS 84.04.1F.00.B4 (revision model 1.1)
> BIOS 84.04.1F.00.B3 (revision model 1.0)
> 
> Can I not use the newest for both? e.g. .B4
> 
> Then again I am not certain what the newest is. I cannot make heads or tails of their BIOS page. All these warnings about not using the right series.


Bump on this, specifically looking to find out if any Gigabyte G1 owners had a card with the fan spinning up to maximum during Post/Boot.
Of the two cards I have it only happens on the new rev 1.1 which is the BIOS I listed above - a later version. The older one does not have this problem.

I believe I finally understand Gigabytes BIOS page http://www.gigabyte.com/products/product-page.aspx?pid=5209#bios
However what I cannot figure out is what 'F' version my card(s) is.


----------



## Mr-Dark

New Driver out!

http://www.guru3d.com/files-details/geforce-361-43-whql-driver-download.html

Thanks Nvidia. finally!
Quote:


> [GM20x] Clock speeds remain above idle at 144 Hz on desktop.


----------



## Hollywood

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mr-Dark*
> 
> New Driver out!
> 
> http://www.guru3d.com/files-details/geforce-361-43-whql-driver-download.html
> 
> Thanks Nvidia. finally!


Hmm? Clock speeds remain above idle?


----------



## OdinValk

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kl6mk6*
> 
> This the same video card that was putting lines on your screen?


No, I returned that card as it was obviously a dead card.. and put in a different 970.. I think it may have been linked to a unstable CPU OC.. as I dropped the speed back a bit and it hasn't done it anymore


----------



## srut2000

Hi i was wondering if any body has changed the thermal paste on a gtx 970 strix oc 4gb and how did they do it


----------



## toolio20

Really?

Nobody has a recommendation for an unlocked BIOS appropriate for the Asus GTX970 DCMOC-4GD5 Mini (ITX) card?

I'm genuinely, legitimately disappointed - not sure I still have the vigor for the whole "brick/resurrect/rinse/repeat" trial and error game...


----------



## Benjiw

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *toolio20*
> 
> Really?
> 
> Nobody has a recommendation for an unlocked BIOS appropriate for the Asus GTX970 DCMOC-4GD5 Mini (ITX) card?
> 
> I'm genuinely, legitimately disappointed - not sure I still have the vigor for the whole "brick/resurrect/rinse/repeat" trial and error game...


Just go to the GTX 900 bios request thread and get Mr Dark to make you a bios... It's not difficult...
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *srut2000*
> 
> Hi i was wondering if any body has changed the thermal paste on a gtx 970 strix oc 4gb and how did they do it


Not on a 970 yet but on my 6870 I replaced the TIM, All I did was take the card apart, clean off the old TIM, cleaned out the air cooler fins and fan blades, put on new TIM, put back together, over clocked it to 1000mhz core 1100mhz memory.


----------



## srut2000

so you do you recommend i do it im looking to overlooking the the card currently running stock


----------



## lightsout

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *srut2000*
> 
> so you do you recommend i do it im looking to overlooking the the card currently running stock


What are your temps? Its easy to do you just take off the screws, watch for warranty stickers. Is this card known to need the tim replaced? Why not just OC and see how she does.


----------



## Benjiw

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *srut2000*
> 
> so you do you recommend i do it im looking to overlooking the the card currently running stock


No point changing the TIM if you don't need to do so.


----------



## j3poysy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mr-Dark*
> 
> New Driver out!
> 
> http://www.guru3d.com/files-details/geforce-361-43-whql-driver-download.html
> 
> Thanks Nvidia. finally!


I don't think they have fixed the bug for 144hz screens. My gtx970 still idles at 950mhz gpu clock when i set the desktop to 144hz. At 120hz, gpu clock is at 135mhz.


----------



## Hollywood

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *toolio20*
> 
> Really?
> 
> Nobody has a recommendation for an unlocked BIOS appropriate for the Asus GTX970 DCMOC-4GD5 Mini (ITX) card?
> 
> I'm genuinely, legitimately disappointed - not sure I still have the vigor for the whole "brick/resurrect/rinse/repeat" trial and error game...


Have you tried the 900 GTX series custom BIOS thread? Mr. Dark could give it a shot for you. You dump your current default BIOS to him, tell him what you want and he can try and amend and reupload for you. Or he could mention whether he has done or seen a BIOS like you are looking for.

FYI new drivers are not supported by Pixel Patcher yet.


----------



## johnd0e

Hey guys, just wanted to introduce myself and share my results with my new 970's.

First off this is my first PC ever and first time building so any tips are welcome as im just learning as i go.

My cards are 2 EVGA GTX 970 SSC's. One card is a 3979-KF card while the other is a 3975-KR. SLI of course.

So anyways onto my results(taken from GPU-Z sensors),

top card(3975):
-Core clock = 1520.3MHz
-MEM clock = 2000.7MHz (7,500MHz?)
-Voltage = 1.2430V

bottom card(3979):
-Core clock = 1520.7MHz
-MEM clock = 2000.7MHz (7,500MHz?)
-Voltage = 1.2500V

I run kboost on. Lowest Clock speed i have seen so far under load is 1493MHz and thats when my top card throttles from my 85C target. Trying to find a way to water cool both soon so i can try to push higher, but the 3975 is proving hard to get a waterblock for.




Edit: also might need to get a custom bios to raise my voltage as im seeing PWR for my PerfCap in gpu-z. but im going to wait till its water cooled to do that because my top card heats up fast enough the way it is.


----------



## DeathAngel74

@johnd0e
I'm using this on my 3979-KF.

3975-KR_3979-KF_1506.5_8000.zip 409k .zip file


----------



## Solders18

Just a little heads up if no one else has posted it. steam has 3DMark for $4.99 till january 4th!

3DMark


----------



## Vellinious

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Solders18*
> 
> Just a little heads up if no one else has posted it. steam has 3DMark for $4.99 till january 4th!
> 
> 3DMark


Well worth it. The ability to just run graphics test 1 and 2 is awesome for testing settings......


----------



## lightsout

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Vellinious*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Solders18*
> 
> Just a little heads up if no one else has posted it. steam has 3DMark for $4.99 till january 4th!
> 
> 3DMark
> 
> 
> 
> Well worth it. The ability to just run graphics test 1 and 2 is awesome for testing settings......
Click to expand...

I have the full version but don't know how to do that? What is the trick to only run the graphics tests?


----------



## Phantasia

Just got home and have my brand new MSI GTX 970 Gaming 4G!

Replaced my XFX 280X DD BE.

Here's the first screenshot:



First Benchmarks:





Compared with the 280x I had:

Valley: 1902

3dMark: 6720

Extremely cooler, and silent even at max fan speed 

Happy to make the change.


----------



## Vellinious

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *lightsout*
> 
> I have the full version but don't know how to do that? What is the trick to only run the graphics tests?


Custom tab.... = )


----------



## lightsout

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Vellinious*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *lightsout*
> 
> LOL I guess I never checked there thank you.
> I have the full version but don't know how to do that? What is the trick to only run the graphics tests?
> 
> 
> 
> Custom tab.... = )
Click to expand...


----------



## johnd0e

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DeathAngel74*
> 
> @johnd0e
> I'm using this on my 3979-KF.
> 
> 3975-KR_3979-KF_1506.5_8000.zip 409k .zip file


Thanks, ill give it a try later tonight and report back.


----------



## johnd0e

well not sure what im doing wrong but its not allowing me to flash the bios. I saved my stock BIOS, downloaded NVflash, disabled both my cards in device manager, saved the new bios to the same folder as NVflash, opened a cmd prompt as admin, activated nvflash in cmd prompt, turned eeprom protection off, and then entered the file in wich i wished to flash from.

*C:\NVflash>nvflash --index=0 -6 NewBios.rom

NVIDIA Firmware Update Utility (Version 5.227)
Simplified Version For OEM Only

Checking for matches between display adapter(s) and image(s)...

Adapter: GeForce GTX 970 (10DE,13C2,3842,3975) H:--:NRM S:00,B:01,PCI,D:00,F:00

Current - Version:84.04.36.00.72 ID:10DE:13C2:3842:3975
GM204 Board (Normal Board)
Replace with - Version:84.04.36.01.72 ID:10DE:13C2:3842:3975
GM204 Board (Normal Board)

Update display adapter firmware?
Press 'y' to confirm (any other key to abort):
Command id:1000000E Command: NV_UCODE_CMD_COMMAND_VV failed
Command Status:NV_UCODE_CMD_STS_NEW
Error: NV_UCODE_ERR_CODE_CMD_VBIOS_VERIFY_BIOS_SIG_FAIL

ERROR: ERROR:BIOS Cert 2.0 Verification Error, Update aborted*

any ideas?


----------



## TopicClocker

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Solders18*
> 
> Just a little heads up if no one else has posted it. steam has 3DMark for $4.99 till january 4th!
> 
> 3DMark


Thanks for letting me know! Added it to my wishlist on Steam!


----------



## DeathAngel74

@johnd0e
flip the bios switch to the right and download/use joedirt's nvflash.


----------



## Vellinious

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *johnd0e*
> 
> well not sure what im doing wrong but its not allowing me to flash the bios. I saved my stock BIOS, downloaded NVflash, disabled both my cards in device manager, saved the new bios to the same folder as NVflash, opened a cmd prompt as admin, activated nvflash in cmd prompt, turned eeprom protection off, and then entered the file in wich i wished to flash from.
> 
> *C:\NVflash>nvflash --index=0 -6 NewBios.rom
> 
> NVIDIA Firmware Update Utility (Version 5.227)
> Simplified Version For OEM Only
> 
> Checking for matches between display adapter(s) and image(s)...
> 
> Adapter: GeForce GTX 970 (10DE,13C2,3842,3975) H:--:NRM S:00,B:01,PCI,D:00,F:00
> 
> Current - Version:84.04.36.00.72 ID:10DE:13C2:3842:3975
> GM204 Board (Normal Board)
> Replace with - Version:84.04.36.01.72 ID:10DE:13C2:3842:3975
> GM204 Board (Normal Board)
> 
> Update display adapter firmware?
> Press 'y' to confirm (any other key to abort):
> Command id:1000000E Command: NV_UCODE_CMD_COMMAND_VV failed
> Command Status:NV_UCODE_CMD_STS_NEW
> Error: NV_UCODE_ERR_CODE_CMD_VBIOS_VERIFY_BIOS_SIG_FAIL
> 
> ERROR: ERROR:BIOS Cert 2.0 Verification Error, Update aborted*
> 
> any ideas?


Why are you using a bios that's not made for your card? Edit your own bios file, or have someone do it for you......hell, I'll do it for you if that's the only option, but....don't flash to a bios that's not meant for your GPU.


----------



## DeathAngel74

It is for his/our card. he has a 3975-kr and 3979-kf. one bios has 84.04.36.00.72(left position) and the other has 84.04.36.01.72(right position) in the bios revision.


----------



## johnd0e

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Vellinious*
> 
> Why are you using a bios that's not made for your card? Edit your own bios file, or have someone do it for you......hell, I'll do it for you if that's the only option, but....don't flash to a bios that's not meant for your GPU.


Yea that was my mistake first time doing this stuff, learning the hard way i guess. I just posted in the 900 series bios thread by mr dark to get a custom bios made from my original bios's.

I tried flashing his simply becuase we both have the same P/N card, wasnt aware it made a huge difference untill after it didnt work and i did some more digging around to try and find my mistake and saw that you should modify your existing bios to match the one you'd like to flash.


----------



## johnd0e

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DeathAngel74*
> 
> It is for his/our card. he has a 3975-kr and 3979-kf. one bios has 84.04.36.00.72(left position) and the other has 84.04.36.01.72(right position) in the bios revision.


I see now. Cant believe i over looked that still learning. I've already posted a zip with my original bios files in the custom bios thread, So ill just wait for those just to be safe. is there much difference between flashing the left position vs the right position, i know on the card it says master and slave but i read somewhere that that meant nothing. Thanks again.


----------



## Vellinious

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *johnd0e*
> 
> Yea that was my mistake first time doing this stuff, learning the hard way i guess. I just posted in the 900 series bios thread by mr dark to get a custom bios made from my original bios's.
> 
> I tried flashing his simply becuase we both have the same P/N card, wasnt aware it made a huge difference untill after it didnt work and i did some more digging around to try and find my mistake and saw that you should modify your existing bios to match the one you'd like to flash.


There ya go. Good man


----------



## Vellinious

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *johnd0e*
> 
> I see now. Cant believe i over looked that still learning. I've already posted a zip with my original bios files in the custom bios thread, So ill just wait for those just to be safe. is there much difference between flashing the left position vs the right position, i know on the card it says master and slave but i read somewhere that that meant nothing. Thanks again.


One switch changes the bios, the other is for write protection.


----------



## johnd0e

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Vellinious*
> 
> One switch changes the bios, the other is for write protection.


Wheres this second switch located? as far as i could tell theres only one switch on both my cards, located near the 8pin connector wich is labeled "master - slave" on the pcb which is the bios switch from what ive read.


----------



## marik123

I extract my GTX970 BIOS using GPU-Z, and trying to figure out how to use the Maxwell II BIOS Tweaker 1.36 to unlock my voltage. When I'm saving my file through the Maxwell II BIOS tweaker, I get the error below. But when I use save BIOS as, then I don't get the error. Is this normal?

And how do I tweak the voltage I have on my card where it's locked at 1.2v loaded? Do I adjust the voltage bar at the bottom from 1.2v to 1.225v or something like that?

Thanks


----------



## Vellinious

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *marik123*
> 
> I extract my GTX970 BIOS using GPU-Z, and trying to figure out how to use the Maxwell II BIOS Tweaker 1.36 to unlock my voltage. When I'm saving my file through the Maxwell II BIOS tweaker, I get the error below. But when I use save BIOS as, then I don't get the error. Is this normal?
> 
> And how do I tweak the voltage I have on my card where it's locked at 1.2v loaded? Do I adjust the voltage bar at the bottom from 1.2v to 1.225v or something like that?
> 
> Thanks


Don't mess with that bottom slider.

The voltage sliders are the top 3 in that tab.


----------



## Vellinious

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *johnd0e*
> 
> Wheres this second switch located? as far as i could tell theres only one switch on both my cards, located near the 8pin connector wich is labeled "master - slave" on the pcb which is the bios switch from what ive read.


Interesting...I assumed they were the same as my cards. Must be different on the ACX 2.0+ cards.


----------



## DeathAngel74

left bios is Master - 0db(fans dont come on until 60C and 110%), right bios is Slave - ssc performance ( fans on all the time and 115% Power)


----------



## marik123

I took another picture again and as you can see the voltage table show 3 different lines. So which line do I use to break the 1.2v limit? When I set +0mv through EVGA precision, my loaded voltage shows 1.2v and still 1.2v even though I +0.25mv through the program, so it means somehow the voltage is locked at 1.2v. Thanks

1.215 mv - 1.215mv
1.175 mv - 1.215mv
1.215 mv - 1.215mv




Even with +37mv, still locked at 1.2v, which making me think it's the bottom slider where it's at 1.2v top. Any idea guys?


----------



## StonedAlex

can someone tell me what the max supported voltage is for the 970 strix with modded bios?


----------



## johnd0e

Can anybody confirm or deny if an EK Waterblock for an EVGA 970 SSC 3979 will fit an EVGA 970 SSC 3979-KF? EK doesnt list the letter compatibility on their site and googling 3979-KF didn't help me at all. Just by looking at things I can see with the stock cooler in place the 3979-KF looks identical to the 3975-KR which EK lists as no waterblock available for and no plans of making.

Here i was thinking id just have to modify one water block to watercool my system, guess ill be doing two if this is true.


----------



## Vellinious

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *johnd0e*
> 
> Can anybody confirm or deny if an EK Waterblock for an EVGA 970 SSC 3979 will fit an EVGA 970 SSC 3979-KF? EK doesnt list the letter compatibility on their site and googling 3979-KF didn't help me at all. Just by looking at things I can see with the stock cooler in place the 3979-KF looks identical to the 3975-KR which EK lists as no waterblock available for and no plans of making.
> 
> Here i was thinking id just have to modify one water block to watercool my system, guess ill be doing two if this is true.


EK doesn't make blocks for the ACX 2.0+ cards. The alphacool GPX blocks are as close to a full coverage block as you'll get for them.

EVGA doesn't have the 3979 listed on their page......but EK says the ACX block will fit on it. The 3975 is definitely the ACX 2.0+ pcb though.

6+6 pin = ACX 2.0
6+8 pin = ACX 2.0+


----------



## Vellinious

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *StonedAlex*
> 
> can someone tell me what the max supported voltage is for the 970 strix with modded bios?


1.212v. It's limited at the VRM. A modded bios does nothing for it.


----------



## Vellinious

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *marik123*
> 
> I took another picture again and as you can see the voltage table show 3 different lines. So which line do I use to break the 1.2v limit? When I set +0mv through EVGA precision, my loaded voltage shows 1.2v and still 1.2v even though I +0.25mv through the program, so it means somehow the voltage is locked at 1.2v. Thanks
> 
> 1.215 mv - 1.215mv
> 1.175 mv - 1.215mv
> 1.215 mv - 1.215mv
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Even with +37mv, still locked at 1.2v, which making me think it's the bottom slider where it's at 1.2v top. Any idea guys?


What card is this? Is it a reference card? I've never seen an EVGA card with a 1.212v setting in the bios.....


----------



## Mr-Dark

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *StonedAlex*
> 
> can someone tell me what the max supported voltage is for the 970 strix with modded bios?


1.212v


----------



## Raendor

Hey guys, does anyone knows how to get rid of this problem? When I use DSR and then exit the game all my icons arrangements are messed up and I have to manually drag and drop them to where they belong. Any workaround? Using Win 10 and latest driver if that makes any difference.


----------



## johnd0e

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Vellinious*
> 
> EK doesn't make blocks for the ACX 2.0+ cards. The alphacool GPX blocks are as close to a full coverage block as you'll get for them.
> 
> EVGA doesn't have the 3979 listed on their page......but EK says the ACX block will fit on it. The 3975 is definitely the ACX 2.0+ pcb though.
> 
> 6+6 pin = ACX 2.0
> 6+8 pin = ACX 2.0+


Gotcha, and thanks i didnt know about the alphacool block







. Unfortunately performance pc only had one in stock.....so i ordered that one up, now just have to wait for more stock to come around or shop around to find another. didnt think id be switching over to water this fast, but with this Z170FTW the top card in SLI hates life 24/7, im kicking myself for not forking out the extra to get a z170classified board when i was building......i had it in my cart ready to buy too.


----------



## Vellinious

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *johnd0e*
> 
> Gotcha, and thanks i didnt know about the alphacool block
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> . Unfortunately performance pc only had one in stock.....so i ordered that one up, now just have to wait for more stock to come around or shop around to find another. didnt think id be switching over to water this fast, but with this Z170FTW the top card in SLI hates life 24/7, im kicking myself for not forking out the extra to get a z170classified board when i was building......i had it in my cart ready to buy too.


If you email them and let them know you want another one, they'll order it for you right away. They're really good about that.


----------



## Benjiw

Merry Christmas everyone, I'm at my mum's for the holidays and saw my idle temp, couldn't help but laugh a little.


----------



## marik123

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Vellinious*
> 
> What card is this? Is it a reference card? I've never seen an EVGA card with a 1.212v setting in the bios.....


https://www.evga.com/Products/Product.aspx?pn=04G-P4-1970-KR

This is the card I have from the link above.

When I tried to flash my BIOS last night using nvflash, I get this error below and is there anyway for me to fix it. I searched on other places and they told me to use version 5.206 and still doesn't work.









"nvflash bios cert 2.0 verification error" (This is the error I get when I'm flashing the BIOS, any trick to bypass this?)

Thank You


----------



## hertz9753

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *marik123*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Vellinious*
> 
> What card is this? Is it a reference card? I've never seen an EVGA card with a 1.212v setting in the bios.....
> 
> 
> 
> https://www.evga.com/Products/Product.aspx?pn=04G-P4-1970-KR
> 
> This is the card I have from the link above.
> 
> When I tried to flash my BIOS last night using nvflash, I get this error below and is there anyway for me to fix it. I searched on other places and they told me to use version 5.206 and still doesn't work.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> "nvflash bios cert 2.0 verification error" (This is the error I get when I'm flashing the BIOS, any trick to bypass this?)
> 
> Thank You
Click to expand...

Are still using the stock cooler on that short PCB?


----------



## Tony_Montana

Merry Christmas to Everybody!!!

I already got the cash for a GTX970. Is it overkill for my Phenom?
I play only World of Tanks, BF4, CS:GO & Star Wars Battlefront on Low and
i just want to increase fps and settings a while.

Thanks in advance.


----------



## marik123

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *hertz9753*
> 
> Are still using the stock cooler on that short PCB?


No, I have a arctic cooling mono plus installed on my GTX970, 54c max during load.

http://www.arctic.ac/us_en/accelero-mono-plus.html


----------



## hurricane28

Merry Christmas everyone!


----------



## Mr-Dark

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *hurricane28*
> 
> Merry Christmas everyone!


Merry Christmas For you


----------



## hurricane28

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mr-Dark*
> 
> Merry Christmas For you


Thnx mate


----------



## Xeno1

Yall missed HIS birth


----------



## Benjiw

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Tony_Montana*
> 
> Merry Christmas to Everybody!!!
> 
> I already got the cash for a GTX970. Is it overkill for my Phenom?
> I play only World of Tanks, BF4, CS:GO & Star Wars Battlefront on Low and
> i just want to increase fps and settings a while.
> 
> Thanks in advance.


Overkill? not sure, I haven't owned a phenom or overclocked one so can't say. I love my 970 though!


----------



## Mr-Dark

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Tony_Montana*
> 
> Merry Christmas to Everybody!!!
> 
> I already got the cash for a GTX970. Is it overkill for my Phenom?
> I play only World of Tanks, BF4, CS:GO & Star Wars Battlefront on Low and
> i just want to increase fps and settings a while.
> 
> Thanks in advance.


Honestly Yes its overkill for Phenom X4.. you will not push it to the limit..

The best deal right now for you is GTX 960 or MC have the GTX 770 Reference for 169$! its very good deal, beat the 960 at lower price...

http://www.microcenter.com/product/441660/GeForce_GTX_770_2GB_PCIe_Video_Card_(REFURBISHED)


----------



## TopicClocker

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Tony_Montana*
> 
> Merry Christmas to Everybody!!!
> 
> I already got the cash for a GTX970. Is it overkill for my Phenom?
> I play only World of Tanks, BF4, CS:GO & Star Wars Battlefront on Low and
> i just want to increase fps and settings a while.
> 
> Thanks in advance.


You will be CPU bottlenecked with your Phenom II in the majority of the games you play, but you'll still be able to increase graphical settings and fps in the games which you are GPU bound.

When you decide to upgrade your CPU and motherboard you'll be able to use your GPU to it's fullest.

However for a more balanced build you may be able to get a CPU, Motherboard and a weaker GPU if your budget allows.

Or just a weaker GPU.


----------



## Skink910

So, my buddy just got a GTX 970 for Xmas and is upgrading from a 660. He says that he switched the cards and now the monitor is not reading "no signal". He put the 660 back in and it boots. Is there any reason for this, I would assume even if the 970 doesnt register the PC should boot from the on board gfx, no?


----------



## GaToMaLaCo

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Skink910*
> 
> So, my buddy just got a GTX 970 for Xmas and is upgrading from a 660. He says that he switched the cards and now the monitor is not reading "no signal". He put the 660 back in and it boots. Is there any reason for this, I would assume even if the 970 doesnt register the PC should boot from the on board gfx, no?


There were many reports that some early GTX 970 had some imcompatibility issues with DVI monitors. I had a 660 and also bought a 970 but didnt had any mayor issues with both of my screens. Maybe he had some old monitors or need to upgrade his video card bios...


----------



## Mr-Dark

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Skink910*
> 
> So, my buddy just got a GTX 970 for Xmas and is upgrading from a 660. He says that he switched the cards and now the monitor is not reading "no signal". He put the 660 back in and it boots. Is there any reason for this, I would assume even if the 970 doesnt register the PC should boot from the on board gfx, no?


Make sure the bios updated to the latest one.. many old board have problem with Maxwell cards...


----------



## Skink910

I know his monitors aren't that old so he should be good there. He uses HDMI for them.

As for the video card bios, I've never done that myself, what does that entail. I'm assuming you would do that in the BIOS screen? He has a Gigabyte mobo if that helps at all, I will try to get the model # from him as well if that would help, the mobo is 3 years old so I dont know how often the video card BIOS needs to be updated.


----------



## Raendor

Does nobody else have a problem with DSR and icons being messed up after using it?


----------



## Mr-Dark

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Raendor*
> 
> Does nobody else have a problem with DSR and icons being messed up after using it?


I remember that problem happen to me on the first driver support DSR.. but with latest driver no such a problem









a clean install for the driver in Safe mode is good idea


----------



## Raendor

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mr-Dark*
> 
> I remember that problem happen to me on the first driver support DSR.. but with latest driver no such a problem
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> a clean install for the driver in Safe mode is good idea


Do I have to use DDU in that case or just uninstall through control panel in windows, load into safe mode and install driver again?


----------



## Mr-Dark

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Raendor*
> 
> Do I have to use DDU in that case or just uninstall through control panel in windows, load into safe mode and install driver again?


Use DDU in safe mode, then install the driver


----------



## Raendor

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mr-Dark*
> 
> Use DDU in safe mode, then install the driver


Thanks! I guess I'll give it a try later.


----------



## Phantasia

Exactly what I did.

Just ran DDU in safe mode. Reboot. Install Nvidia drivers and everything was good and smooth.

Waiting on my 500gb Evo to arrive so that I can make a fresh install.


----------



## sterik01

Sign me up. Just bought a Gtx 970 g1 gaming.









My 660ti was getting a bit old. Ran great, bought it when it first released. Didn't see a need to upgrade until this year.


----------



## PalominoCreek

Hello folks, after a long hiatus I'm gonna try benchmarking my 970 again. Do we still use Valley and 3dmark?

Valley is downloading at 95kb/s so it'll take a while. How are you guys enjoying your 970's? It amazes me that this card is still so popular, I guess you can say AMD hasn't done much to compete against it.


----------



## PalominoCreek

Valley results:

First result


Second result


All in all, extremely disappointed. I'm getting .6 FPS less than another guy that posted his benchmark a few pages ago.


----------



## Vellinious

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *PalominoCreek*
> 
> Valley results:
> 
> First result
> 
> 
> Second result
> 
> 
> All in all, extremely disappointed. I'm getting .6 FPS less than another guy that posted his benchmark a few pages ago.


I would bet you're not running a custom bios.....which 970 is it?


----------



## PalominoCreek

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Vellinious*
> 
> I would bet you're not running a custom bios.....which 970 is it?


It's actually a custom BIOS otherwise the card throttles down to 1392mhz. With this one it stays at 1404mhz. This card is not overclocked.

I mean it isn't a huge difference but I expected more. The card is a G1 970 with Hynix memory.


----------



## Jumie

here is mine, G1 gaming, no custom bios. only mild oc through afterburner.


----------



## byaymen

GM204.zip 137k .zip file

hi this my current bios i got the gigabyte g1
version


----------



## PalominoCreek

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jumie*
> 
> here is mine, G1 gaming, no custom bios. only mild oc through afterburner.


How mild are we talking about here? Still, huge boost.


----------



## OdinValk

MSI Twin Frozr 970 or evga 970 sc serial 2974? which one would you all choose?


----------



## bepari220

GALAX 970 Mini-ITX

Core : 1542Mhz (Max stable I got with stock voltage and BIOS : 1598Mhz )
Memory : Stock
Power Limit : set to 115% (Max 121%)


----------



## nexxusty

Pretty crazy thing just happened on the 980 thread. Memory voltage control on reference 980's.

http://www.overclock.net/t/1513920/official-nvidia-gtx-980-owners-club/8940#post_24737812


----------



## Jumie

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *PalominoCreek*
> 
> How mild are we talking about here? Still, huge boost.


+150 core, +500 memory, power limit 110%


----------



## TopicClocker

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *nexxusty*
> 
> Pretty crazy thing just happened on the 980 thread. Memory voltage control on reference 980's.
> 
> http://www.overclock.net/t/1513920/official-nvidia-gtx-980-owners-club/8940#post_24737812


Wow that's amazing! Thanks for posting this! I'll be sure to look into this!

I wonder if there is a significant difference in the memory and voltage controllers and also the power delivery on the GTX 970 and the GTX 980, well I guess it's time for me to do some research on the cards!


----------



## nexxusty

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TopicClocker*
> 
> Wow that's amazing! Thanks for posting this! I'll be sure to look into this!
> 
> I wonder if there is a significant difference in the memory and voltage controllers and also the power delivery on the GTX 970 and the GTX 980, well I guess it's time for me to do some research on the cards!


Oh no problem man. Gotta spread the word.

I am hoping the cards use the same controller for memory. That would be huge. It's worth a shot anyway.

Good luck man!


----------



## ladcrooks

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jumie*
> 
> here is mine, G1 gaming, no custom bios. only mild oc through afterburner.


Zotac GeForce GTX 970 AMP! Extreme Core Edition - here is mine with no OC



I would give it a small OC - but i am scared of what Zotac states in their warranty clause


----------



## syl1979

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *OdinValk*
> 
> MSI Twin Frozr 970 or evga 970 sc serial 2974? which one would you all choose?


For the MSI, is it the GAMING version ? If yes it is one of the best 970.

I have another model from MSI with two fans, the 4GD5T OC, the cooler was not good enough for overclocking. Had to replace it with an aftermarket cooler.


----------



## OdinValk

Yea it's the gaming version.. with the twin frozr.. is it possible to buy just the shroud? I would love to buy the 100ME one without buying the card


----------



## rfarmer

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *syl1979*
> 
> For the MSI, is it the GAMING version ? If yes it is one of the best 970.
> 
> I have another model from MSI with two fans, the 4GD5T OC, the cooler was not good enough for overclocking. Had to replace it with an aftermarket cooler.


I have the same model MSI and the cooler is not that good, I was getting thermal throttling when trying to overclock. Much better now that it is under water.


----------



## PalominoCreek

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ladcrooks*
> 
> Zotac GeForce GTX 970 AMP! Extreme Core Edition - here is mine with no OC
> 
> 
> 
> I would give it a small OC - but i am scared of what Zotac states in their warranty clause


Thanks. Looks like the results are all within margin of error.


----------



## johnd0e

Had to rig this fan up last night because my top card hates its life when i play games for extended periods of time. Also ended up switching back to stock bios because the extra voltage created to much heat. Watercooling is on its way, cant get here soon enough.


----------



## iARDAs

Got myself a Gigabyte 970...

Gaming at 1080p 60 fps should be great.

Had a Galax 970 but I had to sell it 6 weeks ago.


----------



## kl6mk6

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *johnd0e*
> 
> Had to rig this fan up last night because my top card hates its life when i play games for extended periods of time. Also ended up switching back to stock bios because the extra voltage created to much heat. Watercooling is on its way, cant get here soon enough.


Yeah, watercooling is a good call. For me it was totally worth the cost. My GPUs never go above 40C. Let us know how it turns out.


----------



## johnd0e

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kl6mk6*
> 
> Yeah, watercooling is a good call. For me it was totally worth the cost. My GPUs never go above 40C. Let us know how it turns out.


Indeed, i cannot wait to get all my parts in. 40c would be real nice.


----------



## Hollywood

I have two G1 970s that are behaving oddly in regards to boost clocks and voltages when in SLI. It differs to when they are not in SLI and based around combinations of core clock increases for each and both cards together, I get further strange results.

At default setup with linked card settings in Afterburner I get :

*SLI at 1367mhz*
GPU 1 is 1.212v
GPU 2 is 1.156v

*Non SLI at 1404mhz*
GPU is 1.225v

All remaining tests and results are with the cards unlinked in Afterburner.

*GPU 1*

*1.*
*SLI at 1392mhz (GPU 1 +26mhz core)*
GPU 1 is 1.212v
GPU 2 is 1.200v

*2.*
*SLI at 1404mhz (GPU1 +38mhz core)*
GPU 1 is 1.212v
GPU 2 is 1.225v

*3.
SLI at 1404mhz (GPU1 +51mhz core)*
GPU 1 is 1.187v
GPU 2 is 1.225v

And if I keep going by increasing the GPU 1 core clock, the voltage gap grows more and more!

Now let's look at what happens when I set the GPU 1 clock back to default and increase the GPU 2 clock by the similar increments :

*GPU 2*

*1.
SLI at 1367mhz (GPU 2 +16mhz core)*
GPU 1 is 1.212v
GPU 2 is 1.137v
*
2.
SLI at 1367mhz (GPU 2 +26mhz core)*
GPU 1 is 1.212v
GPU 2 is 1.118v

*3.
SLI at 1367mhz (GPU 2 +41mhz core)*
GPU 1 is 1.212v
GPU 2 is 1.106v

*4.
SLI at 1367mhz (GPU 2 +61mhz core)*
GPU 1 is 1.212v
GPU 2 is 1.087v

Again, the greater the core clock bump, the more of a gap between the two voltages.

I can't make heads or tails of this and despite stumbling across this page

Therefore I thought it's some type of reporting bug (odd, since GPU-Z, Inspector and Afterburner all show this...), never the less I figured temperature would be the tell tale, since it should only change with voltage and clock changes. Sure enough, when the voltage was up on GPU 2, so was the temperature and when it was down, so was the temperature and by a fair amount.

Conclusion for this was that I could bump the GPU 2 clock, reduce it's voltage to produce less heat and still retain the 1367mhz (which is no worse than what I am starting with when in SLI on default clocks). Or if I simply increased the core clocks (meaning I could leave them linked in Afterburner), I could get the overclock I wanted(1404mhz) without a required voltage bump. That should have been enough, yet curiosity was triggered and I wanted to know why incremental core clock changes were making odd amendments to the voltages.

I decided to take it one further and this time, increase both GPU 1 and GPU 2 core clocks independently. Take note of the core mhz results in relation to the voltages.

*GPU 1 + GPU 2*

*1.
SLI at 1367mhz (GPU 1 +35mhz core(or less) / GPU 2 +36mhz core)*
GPU 1 is 1.212v
GPU 2 is 1.156v

*2.
SLI at 1404mhz (GPU 1 +38mhz core / GPU 2 +36mhz core)*
GPU 1 is 1.212v
GPU 2 is 1.175v

*3.
SLI at 1404mhz (GPU 1 +38mhz core / GPU 2 +42mhz core)*
GPU 1 is 1.212v
GPU 2 is 1.156v

*4.
SLI at 1404mhz (GPU 1 +38mhz core / GPU 2 +82mhz core)*
GPU 1 is 1.212v
GPU 2 is 1.106v
*
5.
SLI at 1467mhz (GPU 1 +106mhz core / GPU 2 +123mhz core)*
GPU 1 is 1.212v
GPU 2 is 1.137v

*6.
SLI at 1493mhz (GPU 1 +139mhz core / GPU 2 +146mhz core)*
GPU 1 is 1.187v
GPU 2 is 1.137v

By using a combination of increases on each core, where the GPU 2 is the higher, I can get more clocks and lower voltage for a variety of speeds.
The great result was the last one. A decrease on both GPU voltage while also the highest overclock.

I fully believed that the cards could achieve over 1500mhz at 1.156v or and have been considering flashing them as such. However this latest reveal is something I want to try and understand first.

At the moment I am using the last listed setting of number 6. I've gained over 100mhz core while reducing both voltages. Temperatures agree with that as GPUs run cooler.

If you got through all that, thanks for reading and any comments would be welcome.


----------



## Ithanul

Got my hands on a Asus 970 Tubro. Just wondering if anybody in here may have the answer I am looking for.

Wanting to put a water block on it. Came across this one. States it fits the Mini, but not sure if the Turbo pcb has any major difference from the Mini.

http://www.aliexpress.com/snapshot/7124043419.html

Can this one work or do I have to go with a universal block instead.


----------



## Vellinious

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ithanul*
> 
> Got my hands on a Asus 970 Tubro. Just wondering if anybody in here may have the answer I am looking for.
> 
> Wanting to put a water block on it. Came across this one. States it fits the Mini, but not sure if the Turbo pcb has any major difference from the Mini.
> 
> http://www.aliexpress.com/snapshot/7124043419.html
> 
> Can this one work or do I have to go with a universal block instead.


Check the EK and XSPC website. If they make a block for the mini and it fits on the Turbo, their cooling configurator pages will tell you. Doesn't look like EK makes one for the turbo....


----------



## rfarmer

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ithanul*
> 
> Got my hands on a Asus 970 Tubro. Just wondering if anybody in here may have the answer I am looking for.
> 
> Wanting to put a water block on it. Came across this one. States it fits the Mini, but not sure if the Turbo pcb has any major difference from the Mini.
> 
> http://www.aliexpress.com/snapshot/7124043419.html
> 
> Can this one work or do I have to go with a universal block instead.






Both these pics are from EK Cooling Configuration, first is Asus 970 Mini second is the 970 Turbo. They look identical, I would think that block you found should work.


----------



## bepari220

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *iARDAs*
> 
> Got myself a Gigabyte 970...
> 
> Gaming at 1080p 60 fps should be great.
> 
> Had a Galax 970 but I had to sell it 6 weeks ago.


which one did you have, EXOC or Mini ?
did you face any problem(s) ?


----------



## iARDAs

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *bepari220*
> 
> which one did you have, EXOC or Mini ?
> did you face any problem(s) ?


I had the EXOC. I believe it is the fastest factory OCed 970 out there but might be wrong.

It was a great card. However for some reason it took a few days longer than usual to sell it in here. If a GPU is Asus, Gigabyte or MSI than they usually sell faster. Thats why I decided to go with Gigabyte this time.

When 4K becomes better in things besides gaming, I will sell it and get a new powerful GPU for 4k.


----------



## ladcrooks

i am using mine with a 4k tv monitor and play gt5 and fc3 with no probs - what helps is i do not need high amounts of mssa... or whatever you call it and other settings. I do not play online so 60fps or higher is no worry.


----------



## iARDAs

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ladcrooks*
> 
> i am using mine with a 4k tv monitor and play gt5 and fc3 with no probs - what helps is i do not need high amounts of mssa... or whatever you call it and other settings. I do not play online so 60fps or higher is no worry.


Yeah 970 works great on 4k for sure. Better than my expectations. However 4K sucks in regular tasks for me. Texts are way too small and most programs I use do not take advantage of 4K and scaling sucks so bad that I hated it.

I hope 4K becomes norm for every other software besides gaming.


----------



## ladcrooks

i find scaling ok - have used this for adobe

http://www.overclock.net/t/1581659/adobe-photoshop-cs6-with-4k-monitor-fix


----------



## iARDAs

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ladcrooks*
> 
> i find scaling ok - have used this for adobe
> 
> http://www.overclock.net/t/1581659/adobe-photoshop-cs6-with-4k-monitor-fix


Yeah that trick did not work for Metatrader for me. It is a program that I use for work to follow currency pairs all around the world. Numbers were so tiny that I could not do my work at home at all. It was so horrible that it killed my gaming enthusiasm for 4K.

Even Steam was garbage. My friend would sign in and I had to get close to the screen. Origin was even worse.

Edit : Gaming was amazing though. All modern games scaled and looked gorgeous.


----------



## johnd0e

So I just woke up to an email from EK waterblock about my 3975-KR and 3979-KF. Apparently the 3979-KF is a compatible card for their 970ssc water block, while the 3975-KR is not(wich we already knew)....now ill have to tear my coolers off to confirm but just from looking at my two cards they both appear to be identical.

Now I'm just hoping my alphacool blocks will fit both my cards hahaha.

**I can post the email after I'm out of work to verify what I'm saying is truly from ek, for some reason my phone can't post images**


----------



## ladcrooks

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *iARDAs*
> 
> Yeah that trick did not work for Metatrader for me. It is a program that I use for work to follow currency pairs all around the world. Numbers were so tiny that I could not do my work at home at all. It was so horrible that it killed my gaming enthusiasm for 4K.
> 
> Even Steam was garbage. My friend would sign in and I had to get close to the screen. Origin was even worse.
> 
> Edit : Gaming was amazing though. All modern games scaled and looked gorgeous.


get what you mean now, and with steam, some parts i use with a pair of binoculars


----------



## iARDAs

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ladcrooks*
> 
> get what you mean now, and with steam, some parts i use with a pair of binoculars


Yeah I hate that so much. Therefor 1080p any day over 4k for me. Shame though as 4K is amazing and 970 is a brilliant GPU for 4k. Entry level for 4K maybe but works great. That clarity and colors OMG. I miss it


----------



## Hollywood

Short of buying the EK specific block for the Gigabyte G1, what is the other option to liquid cool these versions? Should I get that NZXT fan shroud contraption, the G10?

Which block would I use in conjunction with it, or am I limited to an AIO product?
I already have the rad(s), pumps/reservoir, just looking for affordable block possibilities.


----------



## Ithanul

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *rfarmer*
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Both these pics are from EK Cooling Configuration, first is Asus 970 Mini second is the 970 Turbo. They look identical, I would think that block you found should work.


Ah, many thanks for the pics. Hmmm, down right looks the same for sure. If I can't find any other block. I probably nab the one I found then.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Hollywood*
> 
> Short of buying the EK specific block for the Gigabyte G1, what is the other option to liquid cool these versions? Should I get that NZXT fan shroud contraption, the G10?
> 
> Which block would I use in conjunction with it, or am I limited to an AIO product?
> I already have the rad(s), pumps/reservoir, just looking for affordable block possibilities.


I never seen a G10 with a aftermarket block. Only certain AIOs can work on it. A corsair H55 works perfectly with it since I have one on my 960 in my folder rig. Keeps it right under 45C with ambients at 80F and a 980 blowing its hot air around while those cards fold.


----------



## sterik01

g1 gaming installed and benched. not sure if this is good.


----------



## Hollywood

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *sterik01*
> 
> g1 gaming installed and benched. not sure if this is good.


Is your 27" able to do 1440p(2560x1440)? If so, run the Valley benchmark with:

API : DX11
Quality : Ultra
Stereo 3d : Disabled
Monitors : Single
Anti-aliasing : 4x
FullScreen : Checked
Resolution : 2560x1440

Tell us your card's clocks, voltage being used at peak/max and the results of the test.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ithanul*
> 
> I never seen a G10 with a aftermarket block. Only certain AIOs can work on it. A corsair H55 works perfectly with it since I have one on my 960 in my folder rig. Keeps it right under 45C with ambients at 80F and a 980 blowing its hot air around while those cards fold.


I was thinking one of those universal ones, though they may be too big. That of course isn't the only shroud on the market, but I guess it's still cheaper than buying a G1 specific block from EK.

And I suppose the AIO could be swapped to CPU if it wasn't good enough for the GPU. Having said that, a lot of the advertisements showing those G10 adapters, have pictures of a single 120 or 140mm rad cooler, such as the Kraken X41 or Corsair H55 as you mentioned. I am not confident they would cool well enough.

Considering that we know an open loop is often superior to a CLC, and that's IF a CLC has a 240mm or bigger radiator. So a little 120/140 seems underwhelming. Plus, I'd rather have two fans at lower RPMs than one fan ramping up high in order to keep the cooling sufficient. I think I'll look around for a used AIO - just have to find out which ones are compatible with these shrouds and of course which shroud is compatible with G1 970s.


----------



## sterik01

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Hollywood*
> 
> Is your 27" able to do 1440p(2560x1440)? If so, run the Valley benchmark with:
> 
> API : DX11
> Quality : Ultra
> Stereo 3d : Disabled
> Monitors : Single
> Anti-aliasing : 4x
> FullScreen : Checked
> Resolution : 2560x1440
> 
> Tell us your card's clocks, voltage being used at peak/max and the results of the test.


its just a samsung 1080p monitor. =[
firgured out how to foce 1440p =]


----------



## Hollywood

At 1920x1080 and a single card running 60fps/60hz, I believe you'll be happy with the performance and the thermal levels.
1329 is an expected boost clock, so that looks OK.


----------



## rfarmer

Here is mine with the same settings at 1920X1080. That is with my daily OC of 1506/8000. I have a low ASIC score 59.2%







But the card performs really well at this OC.


----------



## iARDAs

Anyone ownes the Gigabyte Windforce version ???


----------



## Vellinious

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *rfarmer*
> 
> 
> 
> Here is mine with the same settings at 1920X1080. That is with my daily OC of 1506/8000. I have a low ASIC score 59.2%
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> But the card performs really well at this OC.


What are you scoring on the Extreme HD preset?

EDIT: Nevermind. Found a screenshot that I did with those settings. Your score is right where it should be with those clocks. Got unlucky with the ASIC....sucks.


----------



## rfarmer

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Vellinious*
> 
> What are you scoring on the Extreme HD preset?
> 
> EDIT: Nevermind. Found a screenshot that I did with those settings. Your score is right where it should be with those clocks. Got unlucky with the ASIC....sucks.




Went ahead and ran Valley in Extreme HD.

Yeah I bought this very early after 970 release, think there were only 7 cards available at that time, over all it has been a very good card.


----------



## ladcrooks

these scores are are going to be approximately the same - who's OC, is better, will be higher


----------



## Vellinious

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ladcrooks*
> 
> these scores are are going to be approximately the same - who's OC, is better, will be higher


I've found that to not be true in all cases. Especially when you start getting SUPER high overclocks. I know guys that are pushing upwards of 1670 on the core and 2100 on the memory in Firestrike, and are barely hitting 14.2k graphics scores. Some of it's drivers, some of it's motherboard and processor, and then there are always the things that we can't see.....


----------



## Ithanul

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Hollywood*
> 
> I was thinking one of those universal ones, though they may be too big. That of course isn't the only shroud on the market, but I guess it's still cheaper than buying a G1 specific block from EK.
> 
> And I suppose the AIO could be swapped to CPU if it wasn't good enough for the GPU. Having said that, a lot of the advertisements showing those G10 adapters, have pictures of a single 120 or 140mm rad cooler, such as the Kraken X41 or Corsair H55 as you mentioned. I am not confident they would cool well enough.
> 
> Considering that we know an open loop is often superior to a CLC, and that's IF a CLC has a 240mm or bigger radiator. So a little 120/140 seems underwhelming. Plus, I'd rather have two fans at lower RPMs than one fan ramping up high in order to keep the cooling sufficient. I think I'll look around for a used AIO - just have to find out which ones are compatible with these shrouds and of course which shroud is compatible with G1 970s.


Hmmm, I believe there are bigger AIOs that can fit. Just looked over in the G10 thread. There are peeps with Corsair H110s on their GPUs using that bracket.

Would the 970 really make that much extra heat compared to my little 960? This considering that I am folding non stop on my card with OC of 1540MHz atm. When my 980 is not folding as well in the same case, the 960 cruises at 32-34C at full load (This is on Core 21s which are kind of ruff on GPUs).


----------



## Vellinious

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ithanul*
> 
> Hmmm, I believe there are bigger AIOs that can fit. Just looked over in the G10 thread. There are peeps with Corsair H110s on their GPUs using that bracket.
> 
> Would the 970 really make that much extra heat compared to my little 960? This considering that I am folding non stop on my card with OC of 1540MHz atm. When my 980 is not folding as well in the same case, the 960 cruises at 32-34C at full load (This is on Core 21s which are kind of ruff on GPUs).


Depends on how much you're overclocking it. With a custom bios, and running a good amount of volts, a 970 can put out 300watts TDP.

The problem with the AIO units, is that they don't do any cooling on the VRM and memory....which, is as we've all found out, vitally important to keeping these GPUs happy. The cooler the memory and the VRM, the happier your overclocks will be. I've seen guys hit 1600 on the core with air cooling, but they're lucky to get a REALLY good overclock out of their memory, because air just isn't enough to cut it. Personally, I don't see the point in AIO units for GPUs......they're ugly, and only do 1/3 of the job necessary to get a good overclock.


----------



## Ithanul

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Vellinious*
> 
> Depends on how much you're overclocking it. With a custom bios, and running a good amount of volts, a 970 can put out 300watts TDP.
> 
> The problem with the AIO units, is that they don't do any cooling on the VRM and memory....which, is as we've all found out, vitally important to keeping these GPUs happy. The cooler the memory and the VRM, the happier your overclocks will be. I've seen guys hit 1600 on the core with air cooling, but they're lucky to get a REALLY good overclock out of their memory, because air just isn't enough to cut it. Personally, I don't see the point in AIO units for GPUs......they're ugly, and only do 1/3 of the job necessary to get a good overclock.


Ah, I see the point if OCing the VRM. I actually underclock mine since there no benefit of it for folding.

Though the 970 and 980 will be getting water blocks though. Just going to leave the G10 on the 960. Note: I don't game on any of these cards.


----------



## johnd0e

No real point in me posting this but i saw all the valley benchmarks being posted and wanted to join the fun.

So heres what two stock bios/default settings 970SSC's in SLI can muster up.



Side note, my top cards hits 80c by the end of the benchmark so you all got me beat in the heat management department for sure.


----------



## Vellinious

I can't even remember what I ran on the stock bios, but....I'd guess that's about right.


----------



## PalominoCreek

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *sterik01*
> 
> g1 gaming installed and benched. not sure if this is good.


We have the same card. If your max. clock reaches 1392 it means the GPU is throttling, it does that and it is not good, you'll need to sadly tweak the BIOS if you want to reach the actual highest possible clock the card is capable of without an OC (which is 1404).

Could you also try the Valley benchmark? I want to compare results.


----------



## ladcrooks

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Vellinious*
> 
> I've found that to not be true in all cases. Especially when you start getting SUPER high overclocks. I know guys that are pushing upwards of 1670 on the core and 2100 on the memory in Firestrike, and are barely hitting 14.2k graphics scores. Some of it's drivers, some of it's motherboard and processor, and then there are always the things that we can't see.....


I see what you mean as in variables - but if using the exact same setup ?


----------



## Vellinious

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ladcrooks*
> 
> I see what you mean as in variables - but if using the exact same setup ?


I score better in Valley with the core at 1610 than I do at 1620+. /shrug


----------



## Hollywood

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Vellinious*
> 
> Depends on how much you're overclocking it. With a custom bios, and running a good amount of volts, a 970 can put out 300watts TDP.
> 
> The problem with the AIO units, is that they don't do any cooling on the VRM and memory....which, is as we've all found out, vitally important to keeping these GPUs happy. The cooler the memory and the VRM, the happier your overclocks will be. I've seen guys hit 1600 on the core with air cooling, but they're lucky to get a REALLY good overclock out of their memory, because air just isn't enough to cut it. Personally, I don't see the point in AIO units for GPUs......they're ugly, and only do 1/3 of the job necessary to get a good overclock.


The beneft is that the AIO unit in most cases can be cheaper than the GPU block itself. You're getting a full non leaking (usually), quick install system that can be used on a GPU and a CPU.
It's worth trying for sure, it's just what to do regarding the fact that my cards are G1s - waiting to hear back from NZXT. If it will officially fit then my next decision is whether to use an AIO or a universal block should it fit.


----------



## Vellinious

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Hollywood*
> 
> The beneft is that the AIO unit in most cases can be cheaper than the GPU block itself. You're getting a full non leaking (usually), quick install system that can be used on a GPU and a CPU.
> It's worth trying for sure, it's just what to do regarding the fact that my cards are G1s - waiting to hear back from NZXT. If it will officially fit then my next decision is whether to use an AIO or a universal block should it fit.


And cooling 1/3 of what you need to...... Sounds all shiny, until you add that part


----------



## TopicClocker

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Vellinious*
> 
> And cooling 1/3 of what you need to...... Sounds all shiny, until you add that part


What would the other 2/3 be?


----------



## Vellinious

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TopicClocker*
> 
> What would the other 2/3 be?


The memory and the VRM. Without also keeping those cool, the cooler is only doing 1/3 of the job. The memory needs to stay VERY cool in order to get the higher clocks that really drag out the performance of these cards. And if the VRM stays cool, then it helps to keep your overclock more stable. Cooling the GPU core is just part of what it necessary for a really good overclock. Hell, I see people all the time get to 1600 on air cooling, but....the memory lags behind a bit because they can't keep it consistently cool.

I get why people would use an AIO on a CPU. They're easy and they work pretty good. I have one for my test bench. But I don't see any logical reason to use it on a GPU.


----------



## Hollywood

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TopicClocker*
> 
> What would the other 2/3 be?


An open loop. Though some do say that the AIOs can handle a single card fairly well. I just don't know if I believe that!


----------



## sterik01

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *PalominoCreek*
> 
> We have the same card. If your max. clock reaches 1392 it means the GPU is throttling, it does that and it is not good, you'll need to sadly tweak the BIOS if you want to reach the actual highest possible clock the card is capable of without an OC (which is 1404).
> 
> Could you also try the Valley benchmark? I want to compare results.


downloading it now. give me a few.


----------



## JohnTfe

UnigineValley3001puntos.png 1580k .png file


Hi I'm New Here, a greeting before anything else. I see this thread is about 970, and register to comenatr AcAV of my 970 prints have what you think. First of all apologies for my English, I'm Spanish and I apologize.Speaking to you a little about my team, it is a very humble team. Intel Core i7-3770 (not K) / Motherboard Asus B75M-a / 16GB HyperX 1600Mhz fury and of course, my 970 G1 with 71% of ASIC (not much), but it has played a good chip upload 1600/1620 by test. And in games stable from 1580 to 1590 / 1600Mhz. It is the model bersion 1.1 G1 8 + 6. That if I have put the mod bios fellow Laithan the 1,27v. Greeting )


----------



## Vellinious

Welcome


----------



## sterik01

to palomino creek..

1080p ultra
1440 forced


----------



## PalominoCreek

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *sterik01*
> 
> downloading it now. give me a few.


Get MSI Afterburner. Turn on the OSD (you can google how to do it) and check out the clock speed while benchmarking, it'll probably be 1404 for a little while and then it'll throttle down back to 1392. Or maybe not, it's a matter of testing.

Before benchmarking I'd probably go ahead and increase the power limit to the max and the temp. limit to the max aswell. This on Afterburner. Then go on to the Nvidia Control Panel > Manage 3D Settings > Performance Mode > Prefer Maximum Performance.

If you need screenshots on how to do it I'll provide them but I think it's pretty straightforward.


----------



## PalominoCreek

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *sterik01*
> 
> to palomino creek..
> 
> 1080p ultra
> 1440 forced


Getting around 1 more fps than I do, even if it throttles for you the difference is substantial. No idea, could be something with my setup, maybe if I try again the results will change, it's all within margin of error but I'm still disappointed. I do seem to get more minimum FPS than the rest of the guys that posted here, but around 4 less max. fps. Any ideas guys? What could it be?

You also have around 1,360 posts, not sure why am I treating you like a newb, sorry sterik.


----------



## Vellinious

These are at stock clocks, yes?


----------



## sterik01

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *PalominoCreek*
> 
> Getting around 1 more fps than I do, even if it throttles for you the difference is substantial. No idea, could be something with my setup, maybe if I try again the results will change, it's all within margin of error but I'm still disappointed. I do seem to get more minimum FPS than the rest of the guys that posted here, but around 4 less max. fps. Any ideas guys? What could it be?
> 
> You also have around 1,360 posts, not sure why am I treating you like a newb, sorry sterik.


lol no problem.. i'm usually in the PC gaming section of OC. net

not a huge FPS difference in running 1440p forced.










VELLINIOUS, yes they are stock clocks. Will start overclocking on my next weekend.


----------



## DeathAngel74

Gotta love winter!!


----------



## orvils

So one of my EVGA 970's died.. It was running on air at stock clocks in my htpc. Looks like vrm has died, one of them has a big bulge. Smoke was coming from the card when it failed. This card was bought brand new around 6 months ago. But later I noticed it was missing cooling plate/front plate that all ssc acx 2.0+ cards have. Contacted evga and they were keen on replacing it with proper one. But I didn't want to live without my card while it on its rma trip. Well now I will have to live without it anyway until it gets replaced. At least I got another 970 in my main rig.
Anyone else has had a problem with evga 970's? Also how fast is their rma process? This is my first evga product.

Sent from my LG-D802 using Tapatalk


----------



## dafour

So if i understand correctly the max overclock is limited to your power limit/temp limit now?So to get further you would need to get a modified firmware?

I'm pretty new to these turbo boost cards,last one was a GTX480.


----------



## Jumie

here is mine again on my native Asus monitor 1440p. +150 core +500 memory +10 core voltage


----------



## Hollywood

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dafour*
> 
> So if i understand correctly the max overclock is limited to your power limit/temp limit now?So to get further you would need to get a modified firmware?
> 
> I'm pretty new to these turbo boost cards,last one was a GTX480.


Not necessarily. Power limit /temperature limits can be set by the user to allow them to manage the GPU.
If you're speaking to higher limits than what is provided out of the box, then yes in some cases you would need to have those artificial (assuming they are) limits removed or exceeded through a BIOS flash.

Keep in mind a card may be able to obtain a higher TDP or voltage limit - that does not mean it will run happily at that clock speed/power combination.
Conversely, you can get a chip that has lower tdp/voltage and achieve higher clocks.

I found with my G1 970s, that they could undervolt and still over clock, while retaining the same temperature limit which I imposed down from the stock one.


----------



## Vellinious

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *orvils*
> 
> So one of my EVGA 970's died.. It was running on air at stock clocks in my htpc. Looks like vrm has died, one of them has a big bulge. Smoke was coming from the card when it failed. This card was bought brand new around 6 months ago. But later I noticed it was missing cooling plate/front plate that all ssc acx 2.0+ cards have. Contacted evga and they were keen on replacing it with proper one. But I didn't want to live without my card while it on its rma trip. Well now I will have to live without it anyway until it gets replaced. At least I got another 970 in my main rig.
> Anyone else has had a problem with evga 970's? Also how fast is their rma process? This is my first evga product.
> 
> Sent from my LG-D802 using Tapatalk


EVGA's customer service, at least in the states, is second to none. They're absolutely fantastic.


----------



## Vellinious

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Hollywood*
> 
> Not necessarily. Power limit /temperature limits can be set by the user to allow them to manage the GPU.
> If you're speaking to higher limits than what is provided out of the box, then yes in some cases you would need to have those artificial (assuming they are) limits removed or exceeded through a BIOS flash.
> 
> Keep in mind a card may be able to obtain a higher TDP or voltage limit - that does not mean it will run happily at that clock speed/power combination.
> Conversely, you can get a chip that has lower tdp/voltage and achieve higher clocks.
> 
> I found with my G1 970s, that they could undervolt and still over clock, while retaining the same temperature limit which I imposed down from the stock one.


Most every 970 can run at the stock settings with a decreased voltage....most of them will still run nearly 1500 and never have to use more than 1.212v. The thought though, that you could lower voltage and run higher clocks from the stock voltage is pretty silly though. Think about that for a second.... Whatever voltage you decide to use with lowering the voltage, say, 1.212v. It'll overclock better with the voltage at 1.256v. Or 1.262v, as Maxwell has a tendency to scale VERY well through 1.262 or 1.268v. Adding more than that usually doesn't yield a whole lot, but it still helps. Voltage = clock....maxwell is no different there.


----------



## johnd0e

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Vellinious*
> 
> EVGA's customer service, at least in the states, is second to none. They're absolutely fantastic.


+1. You'll have a hard time finding better customer service. First hand experience here, I was updating my motherboards bios when suddenly a wild windows 10 crash attacked and it was super effective. Needless to say it Killed my bios chip, called up EVGA explained the situation and they gladly sent me out a new bios chip completely free of charge.


----------



## Hollywood

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Vellinious*
> 
> Most every 970 can run at the stock settings with a decreased voltage....most of them will still run nearly 1500 and never have to use more than 1.212v. The thought though, that you could lower voltage and run higher clocks from the stock voltage is pretty silly though. Think about that for a second.... Whatever voltage you decide to use with lowering the voltage, say, 1.212v. It'll overclock better with the voltage at 1.256v. Or 1.262v, as Maxwell has a tendency to scale VERY well through 1.262 or 1.268v. Adding more than that usually doesn't yield a whole lot, but it still helps. Voltage = clock....maxwell is no different there.


Silly? Silly would be using more volts to achieve what you could already at stock, or with less.
Words like "efficiency" and "thermal" come to mind...


----------



## Vellinious

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Hollywood*
> 
> Silly? Silly would be using more volts to achieve what you could already at stock, or with less.
> Words like "efficiency" and "thermal" come to mind...


No, what I said was thinking you could achieve higher overclocks with less voltage is silly. If you're going for high efficiency, and low voltage for thermal reasons, then more power to you, but....you're not going to achieve higher clocks by lowering voltage. If you set your target at a clock of 1500, and can do that with 1.2 or 1.206v, then great.....I didn't buy my cards and water cool them to sit at an average overclock and be "efficient". lol

"Conversely, you can get a chip that has lower tdp/voltage and achieve higher clocks."


----------



## DeathAngel74

Happy New Year Vellinious! and everyone else, lol!
@Hollywood,
I know what you mean about wanting to run close to stock, with less heat and better efficiency, but Vellinious has a valid point. The only reason I run at 1506.5/8000 1.243v and 288W is because Maxwell doesn't scale well after 1500Mhz, unless your going for benchmark scores.
It takes a lot of voltage to benchmark above 1600MHz plus. 1.275-1.312V even though software can only read up to 1.275V. I've had my old cards up to 1658Mhz and 1700Mhz, but it took 1.281v and 330W. Temps never exceeded 65C, except on the defective card that killed itself at 89C. And at this point, I rather have an efficient, cool and stable OC , rather than balls-to-the-wall clock speeds. I've had my fun with benchmarking, now its time to play games and actually enjoy my system.










@dafour, @Hollywood
Most limits can be removed with a custom bios flash(i.e. voltage, power, thermal, etc), but ultimately max oc is determined by the quality of your chip(silicon lottery and voltage leak, etc).
On average, my card runs 24C at idle, and the highest I've seen during gaming is 55-57C on air cooling..ASIC is 71.6%, btw.


----------



## Vellinious

The card I have left, after I sold the other one, runs all day, every day at 1580 / 1950 @ 1.275v and has not once given me any problems. Not since I got it tuned in right, with my bios settings all good to go. Mine are watercooled, though, so even running 1630+ and 2150+ during benchmark runs, they never went more than 12c above ambient. I could probably run the memory a little higher for a 24/7 clock, but....I just didn't feel like messing with it that much for another .5 fps or so.


----------



## DeathAngel74

I honestly think drivers are bad these days too. I'm using 361.43 now due to SW:BF and AC:Syndicate.....Doesn't matter how many times you polish a turd NVidia, it's still a turd!


----------



## Vellinious

I haven't updated a driver since 355.82, and even then, rolled back to 353.62. The performance update drivers are done....have been for a very long time. The only thing they're doing now, is game specific driver tweaks.


----------



## Ithanul

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DeathAngel74*
> 
> Gotta love winter!!
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


I wish it was cold here. Darn temps keep breaking over 70F. Heck, it was 81F on Xmas.







Maybe a cold front move in soon, getting tired of having the A/C on during Winter.


----------



## Vellinious

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ithanul*
> 
> I wish it was cold here. Darn temps keep breaking over 70F. Heck, it was 81F on Xmas.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Maybe a cold front move in soon, getting tired of having the A/C on during Winter.


Lol, I woke up this morning and it was 14.5c in my pc room. Love it. I'll be doing some benches this afternoon if it stayed that way.

Update: Well, ok...that didn't go as planned. Changing motherboards and removing the 2nd card have changed things drastically with my bios settings. Looks like I get to play in the bios again. Ran an 14.6k graphics score during my tests, but it was giving me a PWR perf cap in graphics test 1 at 1633....hadn't seen that in a while. Back to the drawing board.


----------



## johnd0e

So a little public service announcement for all 970 owners, not sure if this has been stated before or im the first to come across it but...

I had purchased one of my EVGA 970SSC cards from bestbuy because i wanted the fancy fallout backplate. Now on the box and the sticker on the backplate the info states it is a 3979 card, HOWEVER while i was just taking apart my card to see how it compares to my 3975 card and if my alphacool block will fit it i realized on the small sticker located on the pcb that the card is in fact a 3975 and is also visually identical in every way to my 3975 card.

So in short, bestbuy cards are very misleading, be aware you might not be getting what is on the box. For me its a non issue, and in fact the best buy card has a higher asic value then my newegg card 77.5 vs. 74.7.


----------



## Vellinious

Uh...the 3975 is still the SSC, it's just not sold by Best Buy.......


----------



## DeathAngel74

Misleading Best Buy bastids.....This is info I pulled from my 3979-KF...aka evga's version of the 3975-kr for Best Buy. EVGA_JacobF confirmed it at eVGA forums.


----------



## johnd0e

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Vellinious*
> 
> Uh...the 3975 is still the SSC, it's just not sold by Best Buy.......


Im aware its still an ssc card, i never said it wasnt.

What im saying is on the box from the best buy card as well as on the backplate itself the stickers state its a 3979-KF card however this is not the case once you've removed the backplate and look at the smaller sticker located on the pcb itself which states its the 3975.

EDIT:

i was posting this because it created slight confusion (for me at least) when i was searching for a waterblock. On EK's website it states that they have waterblocks available for the 3979 SSC card, but none for the 3975. I emailed EK and asked them if the block would fit my cards since one said it was a 3979-KF and the other said it was a 3975-KR, EK them selves said that the block would fit the 3979-KF but not the 3975-KR.

So had i gone off what it said on the box of the bestbuycard and what it said on the backplate i would have wasted my time/money on a waterblock that wouldnt fit my card.


----------



## DeathAngel74

I bought mine 2 days after release day. Saw it online and also saw that it had 1-6pin and 1-8pin.....Better oc'ing potential...theoretically.


----------



## johnd0e

I have no problems with my bestbuy card, and im in no way disappointed with it at all.

I was just pointing out that the box and backplate info are misleading, in my case anyway. And for those not up to speed on all the different variants of the cards, like myself before all this, it could cause problems when trying to get things like waterblocks for example.


----------



## Vellinious

It's an EVGA 970 ACX 2.0+....there are no waterblocks for it. Not full coverage ones, anyway.


----------



## DeathAngel74

I appreciate your research. If I want to get a block for mine, I'll ask you what I need to get...The really misleading thing is the friggin' 3979-kb....They say its a SSC, but its a 2974-KR(SC). that really pissed me off, so I traded it back to Best Buy within 1 year's time and got the 3979-KF for free(even got $15 back and AC:Syndicate for free).


----------



## Vellinious

I just looked.....EK is saying the 3979 is an ACX 2.0 card, and not the ACX 2.0+ card......odd, I wasn't aware that ANY of the ACX 2.0 cards had a 6 + 8 pin.


----------



## DeathAngel74

I thought acx 2.0 cards all had 6+6 pins and acx 2.0 + have 6+8pins? odd!!!! /shrug


----------



## johnd0e

Heres the email i got from EK regarding the 3979-KF card i got from bestbuy and the 3975-KR card i bought off newegg,



email.jpg 59k .jpg file


EK themselves arent aware that the 3979-KF is really just bestbuys version of the 3975-KR.


----------



## DeathAngel74

They are silly, lol. It's the same exact PCB. THe only difference is the cool FO4 backplate


----------



## johnd0e

They should have just called the "3979-KF" the "3975-BB" instead. i wonder how many people bought a 3979 waterblock for their 3979-KF thinking it would fit. I'll be honest had i not come here and started posting i might have bought a block thinking it would fit, simply becuase i didnt know any better and EK said it would fit.

Thankfully i was steered in the right direction and now have alphacool blocks for the 3975 waiting to be installed.


----------



## Vellinious

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *johnd0e*
> 
> They should have just called the "3979-KF" the "3975-BB" instead. i wonder how many people bought a 3979 waterblock for their 3979-KF thinking it would fit. I'll be honest had i not come here and started posting i might have bought a block thinking it would fit, simply becuase i didnt know any better and EK said it would fit.
> 
> Thankfully i was steered in the right direction and now have alphacool blocks for the 3975 waiting to be installed.


So, EK is wrong, and it is an ACX 2.0+....I thought so. lol


----------



## johnd0e

yes you are correct EK is wrong. the 3979-KF card from bestbuy is without a doubt the EVGA 970SSC ACX2.0+ 3975.

I have confirmed this with a side by side comparison between the two cards which i literally just had the coolers torn off of about 3 hours ago to make sure my alphacool waterblocks would fit them.


----------



## Vellinious

Figured it out again. I had a couple of the tables wrong. Still can't get the voltage to have any effect higher than 1.275v, but....eh. Was able to hit 14705 last night, that's the highest I've ever gotten on Windows 8. I've got a copy of 10 coming this weekend, so I may go dual boot for a while, until they get all the bugs worked out.....see if I can push closer to that 15k graphics score mark.


----------



## jase78

Hello all finnaly got a 970. (Evga ftw). Do I need to register on first page ? Im completely new to pc gaming. coming from xbox 1. Would love some pointers on overclocking this thing with stock fans for now and possibly adding a block latter to my swiftech aio.
I've got afterburner installed and have messed around a little but not 100% certain on what im doing. tried power limit to full and +100 mhz and froze(running valley) so went to .75 and didnt freeze. basically i need a noobs guide if thats ok.


----------



## Mr-Dark

Anyone with latest driver and high refresh rate monitor ?



Nvidia made the right fix finally


----------



## Vellinious

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jase78*
> 
> Hello all finnaly got a 970. (Evga ftw). Do I need to register on first page ? Im completely new to pc gaming. coming from xbox 1. Would love some pointers on overclocking this thing with stock fans for now and possibly adding a block latter to my swiftech aio.
> I've got afterburner installed and have messed around a little but not 100% certain on what im doing. tried power limit to full and +100 mhz and froze(running valley) so went to .75 and didnt freeze. basically i need a noobs guide if thats ok.


If you're using Precision X, enable Kboost, move the power target slider all the way up, put +20mv on the voltage slider, put +100 on the core, and +300 on the memory.

There's nothing at all in the stock bios that will allow you to harm your card in any way, shape or form. The voltage is locked in the bios to max out at 1.262v. You'll likely see a max of 1.256v. So, as long as your temps are good, move the slider all the way up and run with it. I'd suggest trying to keep your load temps to under 75c.

Download GPUz and open the sensors tab. Use either Unigine Heaven or 3D Mark Firestrike to put stress on the GPU and test the overclock. That's not likely to give you "game stable" overclocks, as each game is a little bit different, and each driver version even more different, but they'll give a basic understanding of how to fine tune your clocks for the best performance, so you can do it for the games you want to play.

Now that you have GPUz downloaded, and the sensors tab open, watch the core clock, memory clock, voltage and pay particular attention to the perf cap performance line. The perf cap performance line will tell you exactly what's capping the performance of the GPU, so you can work around it. VREL, isn't anything to worry about. Really common. VOP, means you need more voltage to go any further. And PWR, means Power. You're at the cards maximum power target, and clocking any higher won't do you any good, because the card will just throttle itself to get itself back under the power limits.

There are ways around the power limits, but.....that's a whole different animal. Tackle this one first.

Oh...and IF you're running SLI. Open two instances of GPUz. One for each GPU. That will be important to dialing in your overclock to work well on both cards. The selector at the bottom of GPUz will allow you to select which card each window will monitor.

That's an overly simplistic run down, but....it'll get you started, anyway, and give you some direction.


----------



## DeathAngel74

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mr-Dark*
> 
> Anyone with latest driver and high refresh rate monitor ?
> 
> 
> 
> Nvidia made the right fix finally


Is that 361.43??? If not can you upload it here please? I want poke around and see what's different.


----------



## Benjiw

Interesting?
Quote:


> Honestly speaking, I think most end users don't even realize how maxwell gpus are voltage capped at ambient type cooling. I can tell by many of the comments at OC.net, elsewhere, and also here in these card XOC bios threads. Especially compared to kepler. KP 780ti scaled great on voltage with air/water temps. Basically, more voltage = more clocks no matter what temperature.
> With 980 and later gpus including titanX, the scaling on air/water has all but almost gone. I would say about 95% of all maxwell 980,titan-X, and 980ti gpus NO MATTER what vga brand pcb it is on, DO NOT SCALE with more voltage than 1.25v-1.275v at temps warmer than 25c or so. There is no magical bios that can effectively remove this.
> 
> This is exactly why almost every moderate-good asic titanX, 980, and yes 980ti clock around 1550mhz MAX AVERAGE at say 45-60C loading temps.
> If you put 0c and colder on the card, you will see MUCH different behavior than what you see on air (green garbage all over screen when raising volts over 1.23-1.25vv or so)
> Cards with very good ASIC value (75% and up) will tend to have the most "overclocking", but just like about every other maxwell gpu, they cannot overvolt past 1.23v-1.25v.
> So highest asic cards like 80% +are almost always going to be the ones that can 1600+ on air/water, and again they do it pretty much WITHOUT overvolting over 1.23v-1.25v. Maxwell gpus with lower asic value like 65% will not be so great at air/water because these low asic gpus need voltage to scale compared to match the overclock of the high asic gpus( USING SAME USABLE VOLTAGE 1.23-1.25v)
> 
> The bios's I posted basically allow you to set a higher voltage on air/water. Some gpus can scale more, some cant, some actually will NEED more voltage than was previously needed to run same frequency. All different.
> 
> Have a better understanding now?


https://www.kingpincooling.com/forum/showpost.php?p=30273&postcount=57


----------



## Mr-Dark

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DeathAngel74*
> 
> Is that 361.43??? If not can you upload it here please? I want poke around and see what's different.


Yes. You can download it from Guru3d or Nvidia









http://www.guru3d.com/files-details/geforce-361-43-whql-driver-download.html


----------



## Hequaqua

I've been gone a while. I'm still waiting on my motherboard to get back. It finally made it to CA. It only took about 7 business days. At least MSI has it, and it's in the system. I am hoping that I hear back from them the first part of next week. The RMA said anywhere from 5-15 days for motherboards.



Anyway....Happy New Year to everyone here on OCN!!!


----------



## DeathAngel74

Happy New year!


----------



## TopicClocker

Happy New Year!


----------



## Mr-Dark

Anyone play Assassin's Creed Syndicate on a 970 here ? I love that game, super smooth not like Unity









From my Pc


----------



## Dude970

I play it, got it as a freebie when I bought the card. I'm glad you posted this vid, gonna set my game settings like yours and see how it plays. I haven't OCd the GPU while playing games.


----------



## supermodjo

hi i have a 970 to 1544 and 8000 on water but in assassin creed i have my 3570 at 4.5 100% usage and maybe becase of that i have sttuter in game?its my 3570 gething old?


----------



## Dude970

I run it with a 3570 and have no stutter. Try changing some of the settings. Look at the vid by MR-Dark and try those settings. I run the GPU at stock settings


----------



## rfarmer

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mr-Dark*
> 
> Anyone play Assassin's Creed Syndicate on a 970 here ? I love that game, super smooth not like Unity
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> From my Pc


Thanks for that, I was using the Geforce optimized settings and while it looked fine was only getting 45 - 50 fps. With your settings getting 65 - 70 fps.

Using i5 4690k @ 4.5 GHz and 970 @ 1506/8000 with latest driver and same monitor you have.


----------



## johnd0e

got bored tonight so i switched my bios back to my 1518Mhz, 1.262V, no throttle, no boost Flash. i was going to try to push some more out of the cards since i was previously stable at 1518 @1.25V until heat would throttle me to 1493Mhz. However, even bumping my core up by 1Mhz results in very minor artifacts during firestrike, literally just before the end of each test id get artifacts.

So i guess ive reached the limit on one of my cards at least.....was hoping to maybe hit 1550MHz or so, now what can i do with my night.


----------



## bombastinator

has anyone here managed to get a Crossover 30Q5p monitor working on a 970? i've had fail after fail. Works at first, then shuts down completely on boot


----------



## Mr-Dark

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Dude970*
> 
> I play it, got it as a freebie when I bought the card. I'm glad you posted this vid, gonna set my game settings like yours and see how it plays. I haven't OCd the GPU while playing games.


i'm glad that someone like it








Quote:


> hi i have a 970 to 1544 and 8000 on water but in assassin creed i have my 3570 at 4.5 100% usage and maybe becase of that i have sttuter in game?its my 3570 gething old?


The game is heavy on the cpu.. its use all 12 thread on my cpu @40% to 60% with a single 970.. make sure your setting like mine also use vsync to limit the fps at 60
Quote:


> Thanks for that, I was using the Geforce optimized settings and while it looked fine was only getting 45 - 50 fps. With your settings getting 65 - 70 fps.
> 
> Using i5 4690k @ 4.5 GHz and 970 @ 1506/8000 with latest driver and same monitor you have. thumb.gif


I want to say, your profile picture is one of the reason that push me for that monitor







its a fantastic monitor


----------



## rfarmer

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mr-Dark*
> 
> i'm glad that someone like it
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The game is heavy on the cpu.. its use all 12 thread on my cpu @40% to 60% with a single 970.. make sure your setting like mine also use vsync to limit the fps at 60
> I want to say, your profile picture is one of the reason that push me for that monitor
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> its a fantastic monitor


I almost bought the 4790k when I got my 4690k and most of the time I am glad I didn't spend the extra money, cpu usually sits about 50% when gaming. ACS is one game I wish I had gone with the i7, my i5 is at 90 to 100%. Glad I am on watercooling, temps stay under 50C.


----------



## lightsout

A little chilly this morning in oregon.


----------



## Mr-Dark

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *rfarmer*
> 
> I almost bought the 4790k when I got my 4690k and most of the time I am glad I didn't spend the extra money, cpu usually sits about 50% when gaming. ACS is one game I wish I had gone with the i7, my i5 is at 90 to 100%. Glad I am on watercooling, temps stay under 50C.


the 4690k is good gaming cpu, the best one for $$ but many games start using the HT on I7 chip, btw an 4690k sill enough for 970/980 gpu








Quote:


> A little chilly this morning in oregon. biggrin.gif


GD dude 14c ambient here


----------



## johnd0e

22c ambient here. Girlfriend likes to keep the house over 70f.


----------



## rfarmer

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *johnd0e*
> 
> 22c ambient here. Girlfriend likes to keep the house over 70f.
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


I'm in the same boat here, 6F outside but I refuse to be cold, ambient at 22C.


----------



## Vellinious

Core Temps are often times misleading....even on Intel. Read package temp.

This is with 18c ambient.....


----------



## lightsout

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *rfarmer*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *johnd0e*
> 
> 22c ambient here. Girlfriend likes to keep the house over 70f.
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I'm in the same boat here, 6F outside but I refuse to be cold, ambient at 22C.
Click to expand...

I don't love the cold either but there is no heat in my room right now. It was about 46f in here when I woke up. Wood stove doesn't reach the bedroom.


----------



## Mr-Dark

I see a used MSI 970 Gaming for a decent price.. I think I will back to SLI again..lol









since my 970 can't push all game @144fps.. SLI will be good for me


----------



## TopicClocker

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mr-Dark*
> 
> I see a used MSI 970 Gaming for a decent price.. I think I will back to SLI again..lol
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> since my 970 can't push all game @144fps.. SLI will be good for me


How come you stopped running SLI?

I've been tempted to run SLI, but I think I'll just wait for Pascal or AMD's next GPU tech.


----------



## Mr-Dark

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TopicClocker*
> 
> How come you stopped running SLI?
> 
> I've been tempted to run SLI, but I think I'll just wait for Pascal or AMD's next GPU tech.


I just trade one of my 970 G1 for an 144hz monitor + $$ ,but now many game stay under 144fps so I want SLI again


----------



## rfarmer

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mr-Dark*
> 
> I just trade one of my 970 G1 for an 144hz monitor + $$ ,but now many game stay under 144fps so I want SLI again


lol I know what you mean, I was recently playing through Portal 2 again, V Sync with Double Buffer and fps stay at a nice constant 144. Wish all my games did that.


----------



## johnd0e

i cant even utilize all the power of my sli since my monitors just 60hz refresh. i really want one of them x34 predator monitors......never in stock when i have money to burn though haha.


----------



## Mr-Dark

my 4th 850 Evo on the way tongue







That my Gift for Christmas


----------



## DeathAngel74

I couldn't resist either...Xmas present to myself from myself LOL! Side-grade, not bad for the price and higher quality components. 970 ftw+ gaming acx 2.0+


----------



## Mr-Dark

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DeathAngel74*
> 
> I couldn't resist either...Xmas present to myself from myself LOL! Side-grade, not bad for the price and higher quality components. 970 ftw+ gaming acx 2.0+


You will step up to FTW+ ? why not the hybrid one ?







399$ for that beast is awesome..


----------



## DeathAngel74

Broke, not in the Step-Up list, can't afford $130 for 980 and $280 for 980Ti, lol. plus the 970 hybrid has a 4+1 power phase yuck!







Gotta pay the mortgage in a few days, but I can afford $20, lmao.


----------



## Mr-Dark

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DeathAngel74*
> 
> Broke, not in the Step-Up list, can't afford $130 for 980 and $280 for 980Ti, lol. plus the 970 hybrid has a 4+1 power phase yuck!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Gotta pay the mortgage in a few days, but I can afford $20, lmao.


I remember while checking the Step up program its for high end card only, the FTW+ still good card as you love high TDP limit without cap


----------



## DeathAngel74

Our new year's resolution was to save up for a Hawiwi vacation in the Summer. I rather go back home to Hawai'i for 2 weeks







. If the Hybrid was on the list I'd only pay $60, 20 for shipping and 40 for the difference of the price of cards.


----------



## Mr-Dark

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DeathAngel74*
> 
> Our new year's resolution was to save up for a Hawiwi vacation in the Summer. I rather go back home to Hawai'i for 2 weeks
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> . If the Hybrid was on the list I'd only pay $60, 20 for shipping and 40 for the difference of the price of cards.


Sound good plan to me Hawiwi vacation is awesome.. a lot of good girl there









the Hybrid have awesome cooler but the small VRM is bad, that one will throttle at high clock no doubt.. EVGA should leave the reference VRM for normal card but they do that to save some cost..lol


----------



## DeathAngel74

Quote:


> Sound good plan to me Hawiwi vacation is awesome.. a lot of good girl there tongue.gif


Yup my wife was born there, gonna take the kids to see grandpa....


----------



## Mr-Dark

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DeathAngel74*
> 
> Yup my wife was born there, gonna take the kids to see grandpa....


what I can say, you're lucky one


----------



## Vellinious

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mr-Dark*
> 
> Sound good plan to me Hawiwi vacation is awesome.. a lot of good girl there
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> the Hybrid have awesome cooler but the small VRM is bad, that one will throttle at high clock no doubt.. EVGA should leave the reference VRM for normal card but they do that to save some cost..lol


My cards have the 4+1 power phase.....didn't hurt my overclocks...... I think way too much emphasis is put on power phases.


----------



## DeathAngel74

You're one of the lucky ones Vellinious. After my bad juju with the old card, I rather have a 6+8pin option.


----------



## Mr-Dark

@Vellinious @DeathAngel74

If we look to EVGA card's we can see many card have 4+2 VRM but they perform way different..

the FTW & SC+ & SC & SC Gaming & ACX & normal Gaming one, all have 4+2 VRM but the FTW is the best one.will not throttle at high clock while the rest throttle at 260w or less..

EVGA set an internal limit to the power from the VRM for each card, the FTW have the highest limit.. basically they on the road. what you pay what you get...

the first Gen FTW with 6+6pin is better than the SSC + with 8+6pin...

we should know that the 970 have no special Reference PCB from Nvidia.. Nvidia use 980 PCB for 970 card.. I never seen any Reference 970 throttle duo to internal power limit.. its just the company's work to reduce the production cost..


----------



## iARDAs

So using Gigabyte Windforce for the last week. It is better than my previous Galax EXOC 970

This thins is super quiet and cool for air cooling.


----------



## Benjiw

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mr-Dark*
> 
> @Vellinious @DeathAngel74
> 
> If we look to EVGA card's we can see many card have 4+2 VRM but they perform way different..
> 
> the FTW & SC+ & SC & SC Gaming & ACX & normal Gaming one, all have 4+2 VRM but the FTW is the best one.will not throttle at high clock while the rest throttle at 260w or less..
> 
> EVGA set an internal limit to the power from the VRM for each card, the FTW have the highest limit.. basically they on the road. what you pay what you get...
> 
> the first Gen FTW with 6+6pin is better than the SSC + with 8+6pin...
> 
> we should know that the 970 have no special Reference PCB from Nvidia.. Nvidia use 980 PCB for 970 card.. I never seen any Reference 970 throttle duo to internal power limit.. its just the company's work to reduce the production cost..


I still think the main goal when overclocking these maxwell GPUs is to keep them as cold as possible while keeping voltage down as much as possible too, Kingpin himself said they don't overclock like conventional cards. More juice doesn't mean better clocks.


----------



## Vellinious

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Benjiw*
> 
> I still think the main goal when overclocking these maxwell GPUs is to keep them as cold as possible while keeping voltage down as much as possible too, Kingpin himself said they don't overclock like conventional cards. More juice doesn't mean better clocks.


Eh....I don't agree with that, really. They scale really well through 1.262v. Though, you likely won't see anything above 1700mhz without adding a **** ton of volts, which, in essence, means just the opposite of what he said. IF, what he said were true, then he wouldn't need LN2 cooling, because they'd reach their maximum overclock at 1.262 or 1.268v. Which......just isn't the case. How many volts did he use on the 980ti KPE to run that record oc, again? lulz


----------



## Benjiw

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Vellinious*
> 
> Eh....I don't agree with that, really. They scale really well through 1.262v. Though, you likely won't see anything above 1700mhz without adding a **** ton of volts, which, in essence, means just the opposite of what he said. IF, what he said were true, then he wouldn't need LN2 cooling, because they'd reach their maximum overclock at 1.262 or 1.268v. Which......just isn't the case. How many volts did he use on the 980ti KPE to run that record oc, again? lulz


There must be some truth to it though, as we see good results from moving the cards from air to water?


----------



## johnd0e

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Benjiw*
> 
> There must be some truth to it though, as we see good results from moving the cards from air to water?


Its a fine dance between the two.

Edit:

dug this up online since it was mentioned.



He pushed 1.675V to reach 2000+MHz. The LN2 allowed him to do that by lowering the temps. So without the LN2 he couldnt hit that voltage, and without that voltage he couldnt hit that clock.


----------



## Vellinious

^^This....voltage always equals clocks..... They just don't come as easy on Maxwell, as they did on Kepler.


----------



## KoolDrew

Anyone have a clue why OCCT doesn't stress my GPU? With the GPU test running my GPU load is like 5% according to GPU-Z, even after running for a good 20 minutes. I could simply use a different stress test but I've always liked the error checking in OCCT.


----------



## Benjiw

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Vellinious*
> 
> ^^This....voltage always equals clocks..... They just don't come as easy on Maxwell, as they did on Kepler.


Ah fair enough my mistake.


----------



## DeathAngel74

Wow, eVGA Warranty Department already approved my Step-Up RMA. Shipped the old card back to them about 30 minutes ago. Should have the new card by Friday or Monday.


----------



## Vellinious

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DeathAngel74*
> 
> Wow, eVGA Warranty Department already approved my Step-Up RMA. Shipped the old card back to them about 30 minutes ago. Should have the new card by Friday or Monday.


Yeah, they usually move through that process pretty quickly, as long as they have that particular card in stock.


----------



## Hequaqua

Well.....on my RMA front.

MSI got my motherboard last Wed. When I checked the status it shows that a shipping label has been created. I haven't heard a word of what was wrong, whether or not they fixed it, or replaced it. I have also not heard that is was anything on my end that went wrong.

So....I'm still stuck in limbo here. I am guessing it will be at least Monday before I get it back from MSI. Sucks being so far away from California sometimes. LOL

EDIT: 12 business days(shipping) for them to have it for less than two days.


----------



## rfarmer

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Hequaqua*
> 
> Well.....on my RMA front.
> 
> MSI got my motherboard last Wed. When I checked the status it shows that a shipping label has been created. I haven't heard a word of what was wrong, whether or not they fixed it, or replaced it. I have also not heard that is was anything on my end that went wrong.
> 
> So....I'm still stuck in limbo here. I am guessing it will be at least Monday before I get it back from MSI. Sucks being so far away from California sometimes. LOL
> 
> EDIT: 12 business days(shipping) for them to have it for less than two days.


Man that sucks, especially after rebuilding everything in your new case. Hope you get it back soon.


----------



## Hequaqua

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *rfarmer*
> 
> Man that sucks, especially after rebuilding everything in your new case. Hope you get it back soon.


Me too...tired of tooling around on this i5/270x. lol

I was hoping for a little info from MSI though. I mean, it would be nice to know something, anything.


----------



## gerpogi

Hello fellow gtx 970 owners. I have a question. I currently hAve the msi gtx 970 4gd5t titanium edition and it's pretty awesome but my case is somewhat tight making it hotter than usual. I'm looking to buy a corsair hg10 n970 but I've been reading mixed answers in the internet. So I'm asking you guys., will it fit the msi gtx 970 4gd5t? The pcb is somewhat similar to the reference design but longer. Vram placement is on the left like the reference one. If you guys have any experience with the n 970 please let me know thanks!


----------



## GaToMaLaCo

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *gerpogi*
> 
> Hello fellow gtx 970 owners. I have a question. I currently hAve the msi gtx 970 4gd5t titanium edition and it's pretty awesome but my case is somewhat tight making it hotter than usual. I'm looking to buy a corsair hg10 n970 but I've been reading mixed answers in the internet. So I'm asking you guys., will it fit the msi gtx 970 4gd5t? The pcb is somewhat similar to the reference design but longer. Vram placement is on the left like the reference one. If you guys have any experience with the n 970 please let me know thanks!


Why dont you get a better case?


----------



## gerpogi

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *GaToMaLaCo*
> 
> Why dont you get a better case?


Because I would like to keep the one I currently have. It looks very sleek and stylish. Technically doesn't get THAT hot but I'm just looking to lower the temps abit more so I can increase my overclock


----------



## DeathAngel74

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Hequaqua*
> 
> Me too...tired of tooling around on this i5/270x. lol
> 
> I was hoping for a little info from MSI though. I mean, it would be nice to know something, anything.


I'm on Intel IGPU HD4600 gfx until next week. Now that's painful. Hope you get your mobo back soon. Been thinking about a X31/Kraken G10 for my FTW+. Any recommendations?


----------



## rfarmer

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DeathAngel74*
> 
> I'm on Intel IGPU HD4600 gfx until next week. Now that's painful. Hope you get your mobo back soon. Been thinking about a X31/Kraken G10 for my FTW+. Any recommendations?


I tried a G10 Kraken on my MSI 970 and you will run into the same thing I did. G10 Kraken is designed for cards that have the vrm on the right of the gpu, so the included fan cools it. The 970 has the vrm on the left side of the gpu. So while the Kraken cools the gpu very decently it doesn't supply any cooling for the vrm.


----------



## Hequaqua

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DeathAngel74*
> 
> I'm on Intel IGPU HD4600 gfx until next week. Now that's painful. Hope you get your mobo back soon. Been thinking about a X31/Kraken G10 for my FTW+. Any recommendations?


I really haven't had any issues. I'm just so used to my computer being a bit snappier than this one. I will say, that the 270x does a decent job. In BF4 on Ultra I think I was getting about 76fps. That is about half of what my 970 was getting though.

I just hope it posts when I get it back. Hopefully, it will be MY board, because if it isn't, I will probably have to do a fresh install of everything. I've talked MS about the activation. I was told shouldn't be an issue since the board was RMA'd. If in fact I do have to re-install Windows.

If I lived out where you are, I would have it like tomorrow or Thursday....lmao


----------



## DeathAngel74

Thanks. So I'd have to add a 80mm or 92mm fan directly over the VRM then? Or move the included fan from the right side to the left side. Something like that...Too tired and my head hurts....Had to reset my wife's iphone with itunes....Another reason why I have a PC and not a Mac!


----------



## Hequaqua

I mounted this under my card with 2 90mm fans. It works real nice. I them hooked up to my fan controller. I normally have them set around 2200-2400 rpm. I think they are BGears. They will go up to around 3000 rpm. A bit loud though. lmao


----------



## Vellinious

Why not just go with an alphacool GPX block and keep the air flow good? They work pretty well, from what I've heard....


----------



## DeathAngel74

not experienced in full water loop setup, though i'd love to try if i had the cash


----------



## rfarmer

The fan setup Hequaqua used is a great setup, I have a m-itx case with no where to mount them though, If you have the room they work well.


----------



## GaToMaLaCo

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *gerpogi*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *GaToMaLaCo*
> 
> Why dont you get a better case?
> 
> 
> 
> Because I would like to keep the one I currently have. It looks very sleek and stylish. Technically doesn't get THAT hot but I'm just looking to lower the temps abit more so I can increase my overclock
Click to expand...

Please use the rigbuilder so we can give better comments.









http://www.overclock.net/lists/component/manage/type/RIG


----------



## Mr-Dark

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Hequaqua*
> 
> I mounted this under my card with 2 90mm fans. It works real nice. I them hooked up to my fan controller. I normally have them set around 2200-2400 rpm. I think they are BGears. They will go up to around 3000 rpm. A bit loud though. lmao


This▲▲ also no need for the g10 just use the zip tie to install the AIO plus those fan`s and you will be happy


----------



## ladcrooks

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *GaToMaLaCo*
> 
> Why dont you get a better case?


this ^^^

look at my build! I love the case but went over to a fractal r5 when i had my gtx980ti - sold fractal and 980ti as i could not get back into gaming. Then my 40'' 4k warranted a 970 so i got back into gaming, FC3 and loving it. But my card gets so much hotter quicker. I seriously belive, if you get a decent gaming rig then more the air space then better the cooling


----------



## Hemanse

Got tired of no backplate on my MSI GTX 970, looks alright?


----------



## Dude970

It looks great


----------



## rfarmer

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Hemanse*
> 
> Got tired of no backplate on my MSI GTX 970, looks alright?


Looks awesome.


----------



## DeathAngel74

Something is missing


----------



## ladcrooks

yep! Sun glasses


----------



## rfarmer

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DeathAngel74*
> 
> Something is missing
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


You have awesome Intel HD graphics, what more could you need?


----------



## trihy

Ohh using intel onboard is like going out on a rainy day with no umbrella. And is not rainning water, it's rainning pile of s***


----------



## muhd86

guys will 3 in sli gtx 970 amp extreme core edition gang bang 2 - gtx 980ti amp extremes in stock more and over clock mode .


----------



## JTHMfreak

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Hemanse*
> 
> Got tired of no backplate on my MSI GTX 970, looks alright?


Looks fantastic


----------



## Tobalex

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Hemanse*
> 
> Got tired of no backplate on my MSI GTX 970, looks alright?


Where did you bought it and does it cool the memory on the backside of the card?


----------



## melodystyle2003

Do we know what memory chips are used on the gtx 970's which are sold now per brand?
I know that evga uses elpida chips.


----------



## Mr-Dark

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *melodystyle2003*
> 
> Do we know what memory chips are used on the gtx 970's which are sold now per brand?
> I know that evga uses elpida chips.


Gigabyte back to Samsung, MSI have Elpida , EVGA SSC and FTW have Elpida while SC and ACX have Samsung...


----------



## melodystyle2003

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mr-Dark*
> 
> Gigabyte back to Samsung, MSI have Elpida , EVGA SSC and FTW have Elpida while SC and ACX have Samsung...


Thanks, which gigabyte are using samsung? G1's?


----------



## Mr-Dark

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *melodystyle2003*
> 
> Thanks, which gigabyte are using samsung? G1's?


Yes, G1


----------



## Hequaqua

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *melodystyle2003*
> 
> Do we know what memory chips are used on the gtx 970's which are sold now per brand?
> I know that evga uses elpida chips.


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mr-Dark*
> 
> Gigabyte back to Samsung, MSI have Elpida , EVGA SSC and FTW have Elpida while SC and ACX have Samsung...


My MSI has Samsung.


----------



## melodystyle2003

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Hequaqua*
> 
> My MSI has Samsung.


You bought it within the last month?


----------



## Hequaqua

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *melodystyle2003*
> 
> You bought it within the last month?


No. I think I bought it in OCT of 2014.


----------



## Mr-Dark

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Hequaqua*
> 
> My MSI has Samsung.


Yes, first MSI card's have Samsung while now all have Elpida.. also first gigabyte card have Samsung then Hynix and now Samsung


----------



## Hequaqua

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mr-Dark*
> 
> Yes, first MSI card's have Samsung while now all have Elpida.. also first gigabyte card have Samsung then Hynix and now Samsung


Glad I didn't pick another one up for SLI then.


----------



## Mr-Dark

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Hequaqua*
> 
> Glad I didn't pick another one up for SLI then.


They should work just fine, Elpida isn't bad at all they hit 8Ghz without any problem


----------



## Hequaqua

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mr-Dark*
> 
> They should work just fine, Elpida isn't bad at all they hit 8Ghz without any problem


I'm sure they are fine. I was just making a statement really. I need to justify why I haven't bought another 970 yet! lol


----------



## melodystyle2003

I had bought a msi with hynix back in 12/2014 and is able to go up to 2125Mhz.
I also owned an evga with elpida, was able to go up to 2100Mhz and it scored higher in benches, maybe due to tighter timings? don't know.


----------



## Hequaqua

The R9 270x is this computer has Hynix(4gb). I think the speed on it is 1400. lol I believe I got it up to 1500 though. This card doesn't like to be OC'd, at all. I think I got 1100 core and 1500 Memory. Stock is 1070 Core, 1400 Memory.


----------



## Ithanul

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Hequaqua*
> 
> The R9 270x is this computer has Hynix(4gb). I think the speed on it is 1400. lol I believe I got it up to 1500 though. This card doesn't like to be OC'd, at all. I think I got 1100 core and 1500 Memory. Stock is 1070 Core, 1400 Memory.


Ouch, though...your name of your rig bugging me bad. If I'm correct schwarzer means black, kaputt means broken.


----------



## DeathAngel74

Mine shall be named kowareteiru bakatari until I get my new GPU!!


----------



## Hequaqua

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ithanul*
> 
> Ouch, though...your name of your rig bugging me bad. If I'm correct schwarzer means black, kaputt means broken.


Actually it's Black Dragon. But Kaputt is fitting at the moment. My motherboard was RMA'd. It is on its way back to me. I should get it back Monday. Hopefully, everything will work.

So I'm on my son's rig, Transformer. It actually runs really well. While mine was being repaired I thought I would try to fine tune his. I had to upgrade his storage, he filled up a 500gb drive in about 2 months. lol

I've been overclocking the R9. It doesn't OC anything like the 970 does. I would say it performs about half of the 970.

Off Topic, if interested







:


Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!










I used AMD Overdrive to OC. It was actually pretty easy to use.


----------



## DeathAngel74

I think the Japanese to English translation is "Broken Idiot" ROFL
Old card is out for delivery to EVGA this morning though

PROGRESS!!


----------



## Hequaqua

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DeathAngel74*
> 
> I think the Japanese to English translation is "Broken Idiot" ROFL


I think you are right. lol You need help. So what happened to your last card. Sheesh man!


----------



## DeathAngel74

heehee, hope your motherboard returns soon and everything works bro! Should have the ftw+ by monday or tuesday


----------



## Hequaqua

I was reading somewhere on the web. I love to read all types of articles. I'm not sure where I originally saw this link, but it makes some valid points.






@Death me too.


----------



## Hequaqua

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DeathAngel74*
> 
> heehee, hope your motherboard returns soon and everything works bro! Should have the ftw+ by monday or tuesday


You should have should have just bought a Kingpin and been done....lmao


----------



## Hequaqua

If anyone can answer this, please do.

This was my first RMA ever!

If they weren't going to repair or replace my board(for example they said it was user damaged), would they have contacted me in some way to tell me that?

EDIT: I guess I paranoid that I'm going to open the box, and have a un-repaired board.


----------



## DeathAngel74

They SHOULD have called you or sent you an email if that were the case.


----------



## DeathAngel74

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Hequaqua*
> 
> You should have should have just bought a Kingpin and been done....lmao


Yeah with 2x8pins and 1x6pin=450W


----------



## Hequaqua

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DeathAngel74*
> 
> They SHOULD have called you or sent you an email if that were the case.


I haven't heard anything other than, yea we got, yea we shipped it. I mean they had it for like 1.5 days. I'm thinking they just replaced it(refurbished).

EDIT: Was kinda hoping they would tell me that they didn't have it any longer, but here is a Z97 board.....lol


----------



## DeathAngel74

HEH! Like I'm hoping eVGA accidently drops a 980Ti in my box instead of a 970 FTW+, LMAO.


----------



## DeathAngel74

But seriously, I hope they repaired or replaced your old mobo.


----------



## Hequaqua

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DeathAngel74*
> 
> HEH! Like I'm hoping eVGA accidently drops a 980Ti in my box instead of a 970, LMAO.


You never know....I gotten more than I've ordered before. I ordered a tin of guitar pics from Musician's Friend. There were 12 to a tin. They sent me 12 tins! I called and they told me to just keep them. I just read something this morning where a woman ordered something online, and they sent her that and a 300.00 coat. She tried to get them to take the coat back but they wouldn't.

I hoping that is what the issue was. I mean, I'm sure they tested it first, right? LOL

Maybe they just ship out refurbs that have been tested. I won't know until I get it back to see the serial number on it.


----------



## DeathAngel74

I think so. If they can't repair yours, they send a refurb. If they are out of stock, i think you ge the option of something different


----------



## Hequaqua

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DeathAngel74*
> 
> I think so. If they can't repair yours, they send a refurb. If they are out of stock, i think you ge the option of something different


Well I have no idea of what they did. lol They haven't contacted me at all, other than the auto emails. I emailed them yesterday morning, but haven't gotten a response. It is supposed to be delivered Monday. My UPS driver doesn't usually stop here until 6-7 o'clock.


----------



## DeathAngel74

Speaking of Musician's Friend...


Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


----------



## Hequaqua

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DeathAngel74*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Speaking of Musician's Friend...
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


Nice.


----------



## DeathAngel74

'Bout time...


----------



## Benjiw

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DeathAngel74*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Speaking of Musician's Friend...
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


Omg that's... Beautiful! (I don't play instruments but appreciate beauty when I see it!)


----------



## hurricane28

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DeathAngel74*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Speaking of Musician's Friend...
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


WOW that's an awesome looking guitar man, is it a Gibson Les Paul by chance?


----------



## wirk

I have stock Zotac GTX 970 card running under water. What is the currently hotest and baddest bios mod for this baby?


----------



## DeathAngel74

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *hurricane28*
> 
> WOW that's an awesome looking guitar man, is it a Gibson Les Paul by chance?


Its an LTD Les Paul copy. Gary Holt Signature model from Slayer. GH600


----------



## Mercurious

Just sent in my validation to join the club. I was looking through the validations of people OCing in the 1500mhz+ range and noticed that their core clocks on their validation are much lower than that. I just realized that some of us are claiming the boost clock rather than the core clock.

What is the proper edict on this so I know if I should be claiming my core clock at 1364mhz or my boost clock which is up over 1500mhz?







I know that true max speed is on the boost clock, so I should be laying claim to that one, right?


----------



## Vellinious

I don't think it really matters.....most of us are well above 1500 on the core for daily clock anyway.


----------



## DeathAngel74

not all of us...not yet/anymore


----------



## Hequaqua

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DeathAngel74*
> 
> not all of us...not yet/anymore


At least yours turns on....lmao


----------



## DeathAngel74




----------



## Hequaqua

How many new drivers since I've been out of the loop?


----------



## Vellinious

None that matter


----------



## DeathAngel74

Haha...
359.00
359.06
359.12
361.43


----------



## Mercurious

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Vellinious*
> 
> I don't think it really matters.....most of us are well above 1500 on the core for daily clock anyway.


Ok, so how do I get this puppy pushing 1500mhz core clock? Is that with boost still enabled?

Here is what I did. I am using Afterburner and putting the core voltage and power limit at max. Set the temperature limit to 85 and then dialed up the core clock and then with the Core clock maxed, dialed up the Memory clock. Inched it up to artifacts and backed off to the stable point for both Core Clock and Core clock + Memory clock. I used GPU-Z to ensure the settings and monitor the temps. Haven to benchmark and check for artifacts and Kombuster to stress test.

Only interesting thing is GPU-Z, Haven and Kombuster show my card running at 65c and 45% fan speed. Afterburner always shows 45% fan speed and 98 degrees. But the card is not throttling (max temp set to 85c) so I am pretty sure that Afterburner is wrong.

Even though I am stock cooled, based on temp and fan speed I'd say I have some head room yet but I don't know where to go from here. Can you point me to any written guides or have any advice? Or with the boost throwing me up over 1500mhz should I be happy with what I have. (Have to check when I get home but I think I may even be pushing close to1600mhz on the boost)


----------



## Vellinious

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mercurious*
> 
> Ok, so how do I get this puppy pushing 1500mhz core clock? Is that with boost still enabled?
> 
> Here is what I did. I am using Afterburner and putting the core voltage and power limit at max. Set the temperature limit to 85 and then dialed up the core clock and then with the Core clock maxed, dialed up the Memory clock. Inched it up to artifacts and backed off to the stable point for both Core Clock and Core clock + Memory clock. I used GPU-Z to ensure the settings and monitor the temps. Haven to benchmark and check for artifacts and Kombuster to stress test.
> 
> Only interesting thing is GPU-Z, Haven and Kombuster show my card running at 65c and 45% fan speed. Afterburner always shows 45% fan speed and 98 degrees. But the card is not throttling (max temp set to 85c) so I am pretty sure that Afterburner is wrong.
> 
> Even though I am stock cooled, based on temp and fan speed I'd say I have some head room yet but I don't know where to go from here. Can you point me to any written guides or have any advice? Or with the boost throwing me up over 1500mhz should I be happy with what I have. (Have to check when I get home but I think I may even be pushing close to1600mhz on the boost)


GPUz sensors tab. The top bar will tell you what your max clock was during your testing runs. Click on the clock itself...the little green lettering will change, use "max".

As long as your temps stay in the acceptable range for you, I'd keep pushing it. For a memory clock, I'd look for between 1950 to 2000 to start with as a target clock. As for the core? It's up to the card....but I'd keep pushing it.


----------



## Mr-Dark




----------



## Mercurious

Vellinious,

Ok so I set it up and ran Kombuster for 10 minutes.



Based on the above I am pretty stoked about this card pushing 1603mhz.









My question is how do I keep pushing it? Since I am getting artifacts at anything more than where I am at. I am assuming that similar to pushing a CPU OC I will need to get into the bios and start increasing the volts and other BIOS items. Is that what you meant by keep pushing it? If so I do not know how to do that and if you can point me towards educational material I will read up, learn and see what I can do.

Thanks


----------



## Vellinious

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mercurious*
> 
> Vellinious,
> 
> Ok so I set it up and ran Kombuster for 10 minutes.
> 
> 
> 
> Based on the above I am pretty stoked about this card pushing 1603mhz.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> My question is how do I keep pushing it? Since I am getting artifacts at anything more than where I am at. I am assuming that similar to pushing a CPU OC I will need to get into the bios and start increasing the volts and other BIOS items. Is that what you meant by keep pushing it? If so I do not know how to do that and if you can point me towards educational material I will read up, learn and see what I can do.
> 
> Thanks


You're hitting a "PWR" perf cap limit. You'll need to run a custom bios in order to overclock that high, or the card will just throttle down off of 1603 to get the card beneath the power limit, causing dropped frame rates and instability in the overclock.

Mr Dark's thread for custom bios versions:
http://www.overclock.net/t/1573308/nvidia-gtx-900-cards-custom-bios-upon-request

Some good info on bios flashing:
http://www.overclock.net/t/1517316/extract-and-flash-gtx-970-and-980-firmware-zosons-h2o-and-air-custom-bios


----------



## outofmyheadyo

I have an msi gaming 970 it has a custom bios with boost disabled it runs fine on everything ive tried at 1455 core, anything above that i get some artifacts and red flashes on the screen, I feel that 1455 is terribly low would u think getting a kraken g10 and an AIO would help me get much higher? Temps seem to max out at 73c for now and once loaded the card runs @1.25v


----------



## Hequaqua

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Vellinious*
> 
> None that matter


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DeathAngel74*
> 
> Haha...
> 359.00
> 359.06
> 359.12
> 361.43


Yea, but you know I normally run all the benches. lol

I am hoping to be up and running Monday night, if the board gets here Monday. It hasn't updated the status since it left Walnut, CA on Tuesday. Dam UPS!!


----------



## Vellinious

353.62 is still the best driver for benching, from what I've seen.


----------



## PalominoCreek

Reached 78C at stock clocks. Loving it.


----------



## Tony_Montana

My local dealer has Gainward GeForce GTX970 cheaper than any other 970.
Do you thing is a good choice?


----------



## johnd0e

Just got my second cooler in the mail, was going to get an ek- predator 360 to cool my cards but after installing my predator 240 for my cpu i got an idea of how much room i had and the 360 wont fit, so i have to order up some parts for a custom gpu loop, should be all together by the end of the month.


















Side note, i will not be using the bridge...thing is sketchy at best, nothing holds it in. You just put two fittings into each card and the bridge slides on with orings to secure it....and it slide off just as easy


----------



## Mercurious

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *outofmyheadyo*
> 
> I have an msi gaming 970 it has a custom bios with boost disabled it runs fine on everything ive tried at 1455 core, anything above that i get some artifacts and red flashes on the screen, I feel that 1455 is terribly low would u think getting a kraken g10 and an AIO would help me get much higher? Temps seem to max out at 73c for now and once loaded the card runs @1.25v


I have the MSI GTX 970 4G as well. Look a few posts earlier and you can see my GPU-Z screen shots and my settings. Also you can scroll through the Owners registry on the first page of this post and view peoples settings and GPU-Z validations. From everything I have been reading and seeing; on boost this card should be up over 1500mhz and in some cases like mine, pushing 1600mhz. I have not shut the boost off but with your boost off and a full time stable clock set I'd expect you to be in the 1500-1600mhz range full time.

Your card also seems to be running a little warmer than I would expect. Are your card fans set to Auto? If not it could be your case air flow is not what it could be. Water cooler would do it but I run on air and stay under 67c. You could try running with the side of the case off and a regular old fan blowing into it. Stress test your card and check your temps, if it is down then re-configure your case airflow. If not then you could be dealing with a flaw in the GPU cooler attachment (too much paste, not good contact etc...) or you definitely need a water cooler. But my understanding is that to run a water cooler you you will need a reference card or do some serious mods to the card you have.


----------



## rfarmer

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mercurious*
> 
> I have the MSI GTX 970 4G as well. Look a few posts earlier and you can see my GPU-Z screen shots and my settings. Also you can scroll through the Owners registry on the first page of this post and view peoples settings and GPU-Z validations. From everything I have been reading and seeing; on boost this card should be up over 1500mhz and in some cases like mine, pushing 1600mhz. I have not shut the boost off but with your boost off and a full time stable clock set I'd expect you to be in the 1500-1600mhz range full time.
> 
> Your card also seems to be running a little warmer than I would expect. Are your card fans set to Auto? If not it could be your case air flow is not what it could be. Water cooler would do it but I run on air and stay under 67c. You could try running with the side of the case off and a regular old fan blowing into it. Stress test your card and check your temps, if it is down then re-configure your case airflow. If not then you could be dealing with a flaw in the GPU cooler attachment (too much paste, not good contact etc...) or you definitely need a water cooler. But my understanding is that to run a water cooler you you will need a reference card or do some serious mods to the card you have.


I have a MSI GTX 970 OC and I had the option of EK, Bitspower and Alphacool water blocks for my card. When the 970 was first released there were no reference cards. There are blocks for many of the non reference designs. Just do some searching.


----------



## Mercurious

Not sure I am going to mess with the bios. I am still going to look into it, but I am pretty damn happy with this overclock at this point.


----------



## johnd0e

might be able to push higher if you increase your tdp and push some more voltage. Id be happy with 1600 to though.


----------



## Mercurious

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *rfarmer*
> 
> I have a MSI GTX 970 OC and I had the option of EK, Bitspower and Alphacool water blocks for my card. When the 970 was first released there were no reference cards. There are blocks for many of the non reference designs. Just do some searching.


Good to know. Thanks!


----------



## svictorcc

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Hequaqua*
> 
> The R9 270x is this computer has Hynix(4gb). I think the speed on it is 1400. lol I believe I got it up to 1500 though. This card doesn't like to be OC'd, at all. I think I got 1100 core and 1500 Memory. Stock is 1070 Core, 1400 Memory.


Hey man, i saw your scores with the 970, pretty impressive card.
Are you running it with stock bios?


----------



## DeathAngel74

No..........heehee....He uses a mod bios. And I'm using intel hd 4600.......


Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


----------



## Hequaqua

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *svictorcc*
> 
> Hey man, i saw your scores with the 970, pretty impressive card.
> Are you running it with stock bios?


At the moment I'm not running it at all. I'm waiting to get my MB back from MSI(RMA).

To answer you question though, no. Custom bios. I have two actually. One I use for gaming/folding. The other I can use to try to break my previous scores(Benchmarks). On my everyday bios though, I can still hit about 1560/8200. I have lowered the voltage a little and run the 1506/8000 daily. You really don't see that much of improvement after about 1525 in gaming really. Not at 1080 anyway.

I'm hoping to be back up and running early this week(MB is supposed to be here Monday). I am really considering a 980ti. I might wait until Pascal is released, maybe the prices will come down a little. I have so many things going on right now it seems......lol I've also been thinking about a Zen build. So....I may just hold off on everything for a while. Get my current rig set back up....at least the wiring should look better this time around...


----------



## DeathAngel74

My FTW+ prolly won't ship until Monday


----------



## Hequaqua

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DeathAngel74*
> 
> My FTW+ prolly won't ship until Monday


I shipped it on the 21st of Dec. .........Monday is the 11th. Three weeks. Most of that time in shipping.









MSI had for like a day and a half.....lol


----------



## DeathAngel74

At least I was able to get the cable management squared away and tidy up a bit.


----------



## Hequaqua

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DeathAngel74*
> 
> At least I was able to get the cable management squared away and tidy up a bit.


I think I have cleaned mine up too.....We'll see when I get it back together.


----------



## DeathAngel74

This is what I'm seeing on eVGA's website...


Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


----------



## f3d387

hi,someone can help me? i have a 970,i tryed to flash the bios but i failed,i follow the guide of jonnny and worked,but the card work now only in dvi2 instead dvi1,i tryed again to flash the bios,but failed..this time the guide doens't work and the card stay at 640x480 black screen in dvi1 and dv2,guide doesn't work this time,any help?


----------



## Mr-Dark

Lol..


----------



## Vellinious

Got home last night, and had forgotten to open the heating vents in the "man cave", so it was 12.3c in there.....so I ran a few benches. Managed to eek a little more out of Heaven. Run at 1636 / 2175.


----------



## svictorcc

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Hequaqua*
> 
> At the moment I'm not running it at all. I'm waiting to get my MB back from MSI(RMA).
> 
> To answer you question though, no. Custom bios. I have two actually. One I use for gaming/folding. The other I can use to try to break my previous scores(Benchmarks). On my everyday bios though, I can still hit about 1560/8200. I have lowered the voltage a little and run the 1506/8000 daily. You really don't see that much of improvement after about 1525 in gaming really. Not at 1080 anyway.
> 
> I'm hoping to be back up and running early this week(MB is supposed to be here Monday). I am really considering a 980ti. I might wait until Pascal is released, maybe the prices will come down a little. I have so many things going on right now it seems......lol I've also been thinking about a Zen build. So....I may just hold off on everything for a while. Get my current rig set back up....at least the wiring should look better this time around...


Thanks!
I would wait for the pascal, great improvements.
I'm still running my 970 with stock bios, and my scores are being cut because of the 110% power limit (12077 points in FS, with @1626mhz/8000mhz, and 3001 in valley benchmark with @1647mhz/8312mhz).
I'm not getting artifacts, so i assume that this card can be pushed harder.
The problem is, i'm afraid of using custom bios.
Did you had problems with this custom mod thing?


----------



## Hequaqua

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *svictorcc*
> 
> Thanks!
> I would wait for the pascal, great improvements.
> I'm still running my 970 with stock bios, and my scores are being cut because of the 110% power limit (12077 points in FS, with @1626mhz/8000mhz, and 3001 in valley benchmark with @1647mhz/8312mhz).
> I'm not getting artifacts, so i assume that this card can be pushed harder.
> The problem is, i'm afraid of using custom bios.
> Did you had problems with this custom mod thing?


Not really. I've probably flashed over 100 times without a issue. I did a lot of reading first....and a lot of trial and error. My cards limit is 1605/8400. I've tried and tried to get over that, but no luck.

EDIT: Check these out
http://www.overclock.net/t/1517316/extract-and-flash-gtx-970-and-980-firmware-zosons-h2o-and-air-custom-bios

http://www.overclock.net/t/1573308/nvidia-gtx-900-cards-custom-bios-upon-request


----------



## Benjiw

Awww yis, just waiting for my SLI bridge, all the ones I have don't fit, needed a 120mm bridge due to the dodgy lane placement and different waterblocks.


----------



## Diablosbud

Hey, I'm probably going to buy a GTX 970 soon and I was wondering if you all could please help me decide which vendor to choose? I've been doing quite a bit of research, like looking at disassembled shots of the coolers and reading about people's overclocks with different vendors. I've mostly been looking at the Gigabyte G1 Gaming, ASUS STRIX, and EVGA FTW+. I really like the cooler design on the G1 Gaming, with the GPU heat-sink touching the voltage regulators. I also like the 10 mm heat-pipes on the ASUS. I would prefer a model with Samsung memory, but things seem pretty confusing when trying to determine which models have which company's ICs (apparently the Gigabyte used to have Samsung, but now it uses Hynix







). Binning on the GPUs seems equally random, so it's making my choice difficult.


----------



## Mr-Dark

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Diablosbud*
> 
> Hey, I'm probably going to buy a GTX 970 soon and I was wondering if you all could please help me decide which vendor to choose? I've been doing quite a bit of research, like looking at disassembled shots of the coolers and reading about people's overclocks with different vendors. I've mostly been looking at the Gigabyte G1 Gaming, ASUS STRIX, and EVGA FTW+. I really like the cooler design on the G1 Gaming, with the GPU heat-sink touching the voltage regulators. I also like the 10 mm heat-pipes on the ASUS. I would prefer a model with Samsung memory, but things seem pretty confusing when trying to determine which models have which company's ICs (apparently the Gigabyte used to have Samsung, but now it uses Hynix
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ). Binning on the GPUs seems equally random, so it's making my choice difficult.


Hello

Go with G1 card Rev1.1 (buy it from an high sales rate store ) to make sure its the latest card out from Gigabyte, as Samsung memory back to latest G1 card's







also there is the Xtreme card's from Gigabyte..

Stay away from the Strix as that one is voltage locked to 1.212v and the Strix cooler isn't good at all.. the FTW+ is awesome card nothing wrong with that one..

GL


----------



## Benjiw

Worth noting that there are no waterblocks for the ftw+ cards so bare that in mind.


----------



## Diablosbud

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mr-Dark*
> 
> Hello
> 
> Go with G1 card Rev1.1 (buy it from an high sales rate store ) to make sure its the latest card out from Gigabyte, as Samsung memory back to latest G1 card's
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> also there is the Xtreme card's from Gigabyte..
> 
> Stay away from the Strix as that one is voltage locked to 1.212v and the Strix cooler isn't good at all.. the FTW+ is awesome card nothing wrong with that one..
> 
> GL


Thanks for the help, I think I'll go with the Gigabyte because I'm really digging that cooler







. Also I might apply some better thermal compound to try to improve my temperatures a bit in the future, so if I go with cooler with a copper base I can use CLU liquid metal paste on it (apparently it damages aluminum).

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Benjiw*
> 
> Worth noting that there are no waterblocks for the ftw+ cards so bare that in mind.


I saw that earlier when I was reading posts about it, thanks for reminding me. That's another factor in the favor of the Gigabyte, because I could potentially expand my loop for it later (unless I do use the CLU like a madman







).


----------



## Benjiw

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Diablosbud*
> 
> Thanks for the help, I think I'll go with the Gigabyte because I'm really digging that cooler
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> . Also I might apply some better thermal compound to try to improve my temperatures a bit in the future, so if I go with cooler with a copper base I can use CLU liquid metal paste on it (apparently it damages aluminum).
> I saw that earlier when I was reading posts about it, thanks for reminding me. That's another factor in the favor of the Gigabyte, because I could potentially expand my loop for it later (unless I do use the CLU like a madman
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ).


I have the ftw card with a full EK block and it's a thing of beauty my msi full block (tf5) isn't however. If you're watercooling then the card doesn't really matter much but my msi overclocks really far and others have had great results with them in here. At the end of the day get one with a high asic 2nd hand if possible and reap the rewards.


----------



## PalominoCreek

It's funny though, it's usually on cutscenes that the temp. goes over the roof, not during gameplay.


----------



## Hequaqua

Well it looks like my MB will be here today!! Finally!!


----------



## DeathAngel74

Yay! Post more pics this time.


----------



## Hequaqua

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DeathAngel74*
> 
> Yay! Post more pics this time.


I already have all the wiring done really. I will try....although it's pretty cold in my workshop this morning(0°c). Hopefully, it will warm up a little this afternoon.

It would be OK to try to post with just the CPU/RAM/PSU wouldn't it(no HSF)?

EDIT: A bit off topic, but I thought it was interesting. Right now on my son's computer, he has a i5-3470 with my old H60 with Push/Pull. 120mm front and bottom intake. I wanted to see at what temp it would throttle last night. I had to shut off ALL the fans(except the front 120mm). I then had to slow the pump down to about 50%. It normally is around 4500rpm. It finally did throttle...at 102°C. Tj Max is 105°C. This isn't a K chip, but I able to increase the multiplier. I can get to 3.9ghz with it.


----------



## supermodjo

gigabyte 970 g1 watercooled 1544 8000 mem 1.25 voltage low asic 66

with 1.27 the card its not stable at 1550. moded bios 400 w tdp 91 temp target the car dont trotle at all and i dont use msi to change freg just to monitor fps, temp etc.


----------



## Vellinious

Interesting block....


----------



## rfarmer

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Vellinious*
> 
> Interesting block....


I was thinking the same thing. I have seen gpu only blocks like that, but not one with vrm cooling. Should work.


----------



## supermodjo

Quote:
Originally Posted by Vellinious View Post

Interesting block....

I was thinking the same thing. I have seen gpu only blocks like that, but not one with vrm cooling. Should work....

im happy with the temps,cools the core and vrm, and its universal i cann use it with the next cards for free without to spend awery time +- 100 for a new block.


----------



## Hequaqua

Well.....I just got the MB back....same issue. Will not post at all. Just 1 stick of ram and the psu. I tried it with and without the CPU. I tried all four sticks of RAM, using just one stick at a time. Tried onboard GPU, and the 970....nothing. I can see the board light up, I can feel and hear the PSU running. I tried the VGA and DVI on board. I cleared CMOS a few times as well. I did hook up a fan to the CPU fan header, just in case that might keep it from booting.

Nothing!

So frustrated right now!


----------



## Mr-Dark

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Hequaqua*
> 
> Well.....I just got the MB back....same issue. Will not post at all. Just 1 stick of ram and the psu. I tried it with and without the CPU. I tried all four sticks of RAM, using just one stick at a time. Tried onboard GPU, and the 970....nothing. I can see the board light up, I can feel and hear the PSU running. I tried the VGA and DVI on board. I cleared CMOS a few times as well. I did hook up a fan to the CPU fan header, just in case that might keep it from booting.
> 
> Nothing!
> 
> So frustrated right now!


MSI send same board or different one ?


----------



## Hequaqua

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mr-Dark*
> 
> MSI send same board or different one ?


Sorry...I was just here reading my post and thought about it. Same model, different board.


----------



## Mr-Dark

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Hequaqua*
> 
> Sorry...I was just here reading my post and thought about it. Same model, different board.


The problem with MSI Rma they don't send brand new one, they send something lightly used but work just fine..

do you have an board speaker ? to know which part is the problem ?


----------



## Hequaqua

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mr-Dark*
> 
> The problem with MSI Rma they don't send brand new one, they send something lightly used but work just fine..
> 
> do you have an board speaker ? to know which part is the problem ?


No on-board speaker. I just got of the phone with MSI, they said that this board will not boot without the CPU and RAM installed. I know a lot of boards will at least boot to the bios. They are suggesting that I have the CPU checked, or just RMA it to Intel. They said that the odds of me having the same exact issue with two different boards was slim to none. I agree. So...guess I will call around town and see what it will cost me to have it checked.

EDIT: Just checked the local shop....40.00! I think I will just start a RMA with Intel. At least I'll know for sure it's not the CPU when I get it back. Who knows....maybe I'll get a better binned 4770k.....







Trying to stay positive here.

The guy at the local shop says it sounds like that it may be the CPU though.


----------



## Mr-Dark

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Hequaqua*
> 
> No on-board speaker. I just got of the phone with MSI, they said that this board will not boot without the CPU and RAM installed. I know a lot of boards will at least boot to the bios. They are suggesting that I have the CPU checked, or just RMA it to Intel. They said that the odds of me having the same exact issue with two different boards was slim to none. I agree. So...guess I will call around town and see what it will cost me to have it checked.
> 
> EDIT: Just checked the local shop....40.00! I think I will just start a RMA with Intel. At least I'll know for sure it's not the CPU when I get it back. Who knows....maybe I'll get a better binned 4770k.....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Trying to stay positive here.
> 
> The guy at the local shop says it sounds like that it may be the CPU though.


I doubt its you cpu.. as no way 2 board same problem.. who know maybe you get better chip


----------



## Hequaqua

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mr-Dark*
> 
> I doubt its you cpu.. as no way 2 board same problem.. who know maybe you get better chip


Well I know the RAM is good. I had it in this computer for a while. I have submitted a request to Intel. See what they say. I have no other clues really. There are headers on the motherboard. I can try to see what kind of voltages I'm getting, if any. It appears everything starts. Even the 970 turned on when I powered it on.

EDIT: I'm getting 1.68 CPU_VCCIN (Input Voltage)
1.45-1.48 VCC_DDR (RAM)
.78 CPU-CORE0 (Core Voltage)
System Agent .85
Ring Voltage .93
Integrated Graphics 0.00


----------



## DeathAngel74

Sorry Hequaqua,
I hope everything works out soon. I had the same issue the other night. I cleaned up the wiring and somehow dislodged the CMOS battery. When I put it back in 30 minutes later and decided to turn the pc on.....nothing. I started wiggling wires and pc turned on. Then I kept getting 1 long beep and 4 short beeps. So my first thought was WTH?????? It was because the bios reset...time, everything....I found out that it was the CPU fan. Switched the fan settings in the bios, rebooted and got to the desktop. Don't give up bro!! I'm very frustrated with eVGA RMA Dept. too. It's been a week since I sent my old card in. Nothing shipped out yet.


----------



## Hequaqua

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DeathAngel74*
> 
> Sorry Hequaqua,
> I hope everything works out soon. I had the same issue the other night. I cleaned up the wiring and somehow dislodged the CMOS battery. When I put it back in 30 minutes later and decided to turn the pc on.....nothing. I started wiggling wires and pc turned on. Then I kept getting 1 long beep and 4 short beeps. So my first thought was WTH?????? It was because the bios reset...time, everything....I found out that it was the CPU fan. Switched the fan settings in the bios, rebooted and got to the desktop. Don't give up bro!! I'm very frustrated with eVGA RMA Dept. too. It's been a week since I sent my old card in. Nothing shipped out yet.


I get no beeps.....I can see everything running. I just checked the voltages through the posts on the MB. Everything looks sorta normal, other than the iGPU(no voltage at all). I'm not sure if that would keep it from booting or not. I put the 970 back it. It fires up when I start...but no output. I can feel the CPU heating up, and the fan increasing with the temp. So I just don't know at this point really. Wait and see what Intel tells me.

EDIT: I'm about ready to just drop a FX-6300 in there with mid priced board....lol

EDIT II: Well semi good news. I just chatted with Intel. They verified my warranty. I was told that they cross ship when you use a CC. So hopefully it won't take too long to get one back.


----------



## DeathAngel74

Finally....


----------



## Hequaqua

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DeathAngel74*
> 
> Finally....


Cool.

I told a friend of mine who lives in Canada about maybe selling my 970 and get a 980ti. It said he wanted first crack at it....lol


----------



## DeathAngel74

Just be glad you have a son....I have two daughters whom I love dearly....But they have had Ukus since Saturday from school (google ukus, lol).
That's been a fun distraction for a few days.....(NOT!)


----------



## GaToMaLaCo

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DeathAngel74*
> 
> (google ukus, lol)


Are you sure?


----------



## DeathAngel74

It's TMI, but yeah. My wife teaches at the school and she says its going around.......


----------



## Vellinious

Anyone ever heard of Unigine Tropics benchmark? I hadn't...played with it today. It's older, and not very demanding, but....still fun to play with.

http://www.techspot.com/downloads/5802-unigine-tropics-benchmark.html


----------



## Mercurious

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DeathAngel74*
> 
> It's TMI, but yeah. My wife teaches at the school and she says its going around.......


When I had young kids we did the lice thing twice. I feel your pain. Then we switched them over to Suave Coconut shampoo. A shampoo with a high level of coconut oil in it it works as a deterrent because the lice hate coconut oil. Worked better than a flea collar. Never had an issue again, even when half the school got infected.


----------



## DeathAngel74

We're using the suave coconut shampoo/conditioner and tea tree oil, combined with otc treatment. It's a pita combing out the eggs.


----------



## DeathAngel74

Look what Krampus brought me:


Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


----------



## Hequaqua

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Vellinious*
> 
> Anyone ever heard of Unigine Tropics benchmark? I hadn't...played with it today. It's older, and not very demanding, but....still fun to play with.
> 
> http://www.techspot.com/downloads/5802-unigine-tropics-benchmark.html


What are you getting about 250+ fps? lol

I ran it on this card:


Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!





I think I had everything set to max.


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DeathAngel74*
> 
> Look what Krampus brought me:
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


Nice!


----------



## DeathAngel74

67.9% ASIC


----------



## Vellinious

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Hequaqua*
> 
> What are you getting about 250+ fps? lol
> 
> I ran it on this card:
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I think I had everything set to max.
> 
> 
> Nice!


317 on the base settings. I haven't messed with it enough to see how much clock it'll handle. Just havin some fun with it.


----------



## Hequaqua

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Vellinious*
> 
> 317 on the base settings. I haven't messed with it enough to see how much clock it'll handle. Just havin some fun with it.


This card won't OC very much. I think the base is 1070. It will get to like 1120-1125. The Vram is only 5600. I think I got it up to 6000. I will have to run this after I get my rig back up. That is if I ever do...lol


----------



## Vellinious

At least you have a spare setup so you're not without completely.....


----------



## Hequaqua

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Vellinious*
> 
> At least you have a spare setup so you're not without completely.....


True.









It is actually my old gaming rig. I just bought him a decent tower and a little better RAM. It actually runs pretty good. I will say this. The colors on the AMD compared to the nVidia is way different. Same monitors. The AMD looks so much richer, the nVidia actually looked washed out when comparing. I never really set up the color balance on either card, so at least at stock settings. I was actually surprised a little. I have been meaning to install Batman: Arkham Knight to see how it handles the Vram. The 970 seemed to really not have an issue after either a driver change or a update to the game. I haven't really paid much attention to it.

We also have a laptop, if it this one crashes! lol I don't really care for it at all. It's her's. She can do what she wants with it.


----------



## Mercurious

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DeathAngel74*
> 
> It's TMI, but yeah. My wife teaches at the school and she says its going around.......


When I had young kids we did the lice thing twice and then we switched them over to Suave Coconut shampoo. That was the end of our lice issues for good. They hate coconut oil and if the shampoo has a I high level of coconut in the ingredients it acts like a flea collar.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DeathAngel74*
> 
> We're using the suave coconut shampoo/conditioner and tea tree oil, combined with otc treatment. It's a pita combing out the eggs.


Yep, it sucks. Once its all handled though have them use the coconut shampoo as their normal shampoo daily. It will prevent future outbreaks. Unless they swap hats with someone, then your screwed.


----------



## Dude970

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Vellinious*
> 
> Anyone ever heard of Unigine Tropics benchmark? I hadn't...played with it today. It's older, and not very demanding, but....still fun to play with.
> 
> http://www.techspot.com/downloads/5802-unigine-tropics-benchmark.html


I like some of the older benchmarks. Give this one a try too

http://www.techspot.com/downloads/5803-unigine-sanctuary-benchmark.html


----------



## Hequaqua

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Dude970*
> 
> I like some of the older benchmarks. Give this one a try too
> 
> http://www.techspot.com/downloads/5803-unigine-sanctuary-benchmark.html


Nice. The scene looking through the stained glass needed to be about twice as long....looked cool.


----------



## ahmedmo1

Just replaced my GTX 970 STRIX (easily did 1400/7800) with an ASUS GTX 970 Mini.

Everything is great (although my Corsair 250D now seems huge...) except for the fact that my card only boosts to ~1250 on the core after OCing it to a 1400 boost. Even with power limit to 110% and voltage set to +37 mV, it only boosts to 1400 like 2-3% of the time on Furmark. I have to reduce the memory OC to stock to get it to boost to 1300+ on the core.

Mind you, the ASIC score on my last card was 78% and this card's score is 61%.

I swapped them out w/o reinstalling the drivers. Any thoughts?

Did I lose the silicon lottery, should I reinstall the drivers, or is there another issue?


----------



## DeathAngel74

Not bad....


----------



## bombastinator

its got 1/3rd the cooling surface are and therefore is going to heat up faster? The driver thing seems a no brainer? We're talking a what 2% total performance shift? there are probvably a few more.


----------



## Dude970

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ahmedmo1*
> 
> Just replaced my GTX 970 STRIX (easily did 1400/7800) with an ASUS GTX 970 Mini.
> 
> Everything is great (although my Corsair 250D now seems huge...) except for the fact that my card only boosts to ~1250 on the core after OCing it to a 1400 boost. Even with power limit to 110% and voltage set to +37 mV, it only boosts to 1400 like 2-3% of the time on Furmark. I have to reduce the memory OC to stock to get it to boost to 1300+ on the core.
> 
> Mind you, the ASIC score on my last card was 78% and this card's score is 61%.
> 
> I swapped them out w/o reinstalling the drivers. Any thoughts?
> 
> Did I lose the silicon lottery, should I reinstall the drivers, or is there another issue?


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ahmedmo1*
> 
> Just replaced my GTX 970 STRIX (easily did 1400/7800) with an ASUS GTX 970 Mini.
> 
> Everything is great (although my Corsair 250D now seems huge...) except for the fact that my card only boosts to ~1250 on the core after OCing it to a 1400 boost. Even with power limit to 110% and voltage set to +37 mV, it only boosts to 1400 like 2-3% of the time on Furmark. I have to reduce the memory OC to stock to get it to boost to 1300+ on the core.
> 
> Mind you, the ASIC score on my last card was 78% and this card's score is 61%.
> 
> I swapped them out w/o reinstalling the drivers. Any thoughts?
> 
> Did I lose the silicon lottery, should I reinstall the drivers, or is there another issue?


I would use DDU, then clean install the driver.


----------



## KoolDrew

What's everyone's preferred method for testing GPU stability? For CPU stability x264 is generally the consensus, but there never really seems the same for GPU stability.


----------



## Hequaqua

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *KoolDrew*
> 
> What's everyone's preferred method for testing GPU stability? For CPU stability x264 is generally the consensus, but there never really seems the same for GPU stability.


Mainly Firestrike/Valley/Catzilla/etc for benching and getting your card tuned. Then game game game. Synthetics are just OK, they don't reflect the real world though.


----------



## Vellinious

Loop FS Ultra graphics test 1 and 2 for an hour.....if there's any instability in your overclock, it'll find it.

For CPU stability I use OCCT for 8 hours.


----------



## ahmedmo1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *KoolDrew*
> 
> What's everyone's preferred method for testing GPU stability? For CPU stability x264 is generally the consensus, but there never really seems the same for GPU stability.


I just run Furmark, 3DMark, and a game (that is notoriously sensitive to GPU OCs- like BF3). I rarely run them for a long time and I'm not super aggressive with OCs. For a GTX 970- I just stick with 1250 base core clock & 7800 mem.


----------



## Mr-Dark

New Driver out!

http://www.guru3d.com/files-details/geforce-361-60-hotfix-driver-download.html


----------



## Hequaqua

Well....would have to say that I'm not impressed with Intel's RMA. I chatted online with a rep, was told they would contact me about the RMA. That was Monday. I hopped on chat again, and the rep started asking me all the questions I had already answered. He had the case # and everything. In the middle of the chat, I lost connection with the rep. A few hours later I get a email from the rep, saying that he accidentally had disconnected me. He explained the two options I had:

Option 1: Send them the chip, and when they receive they will send out a replacement, same day. 5-7 business days for delivery.

Option 2: I pay them 25.00(Covers overnight shipping and the return shipping back to Intel). They hold a charge on the credit card for the amount of the chip until they receive the chip that I have now.

I emailed him back, within 5 minutes of getting the first email from him. I informed him that I would like Option 2. Again, within 5 minutes, I get an email back from him saying he would turn it over to the warranty department since they would need my credit card number. That was about 4 hours ago. I'm still waiting on them to contact me.

The RMA with MSI was a lot easier, quicker than Intel, at least to this point. I would have thought I would get a little better service from Intel during this.









Oh well.....hopefully they will get up with me so I can at least get it here by Friday.


----------



## DeathAngel74

I had the same deal with eVGA. The latest card was artifacting until I pumped more voltage into it.
Option 1 was
send them back the new card, postage paid by me both ways and wait 2 weeks to get a new "new" card via standard RMA. LMAO!
Option 2 was
Give them CC# and they would put a hold on it for $360 and send the new card right away and then I'd ship them the artifacting card when the new "new" one came.... AGAIN!!!!
"I don't think so! Homie don't play that!"
I feel your pain bro! So frustrating....


----------



## ahmedmo1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Dude970*
> 
> I would use DDU, then clean install the driver.


Apparently it was just FurMark.

Card does 1425/ 7800 on all my other games and benches while being very cool & quiet (no noticeable difference vs. the strix card). Thoroughly impressed!


----------



## Hequaqua

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DeathAngel74*
> 
> I had the same deal with eVGA. The latest card was artifacting until I pumped more voltage into it.
> Option 1 was
> send them back the new card, postage paid by me both ways and wait 2 weeks to get a new "new" card via standard RMA. LMAO!
> Option 2 was
> Give them CC# and they would put a hold on it for $360 and send the new card right away and then I'd ship them the artifacting card when the new "new" one came.... AGAIN!!!!
> "I don't think so! Homie don't play that!"
> I feel your pain bro! So frustrating....


Well....I picked up a g1840 off Amazon for 40.00. That is what they wanted to charge me to put in on the bench at the shop. It was last day of my Prime, so I got 2-day free shipping. I'll have a back up chip now. Looks like I'll be on the 1150 platform for a while now....lol


----------



## DeathAngel74

You and me both lol.


----------



## Hequaqua

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DeathAngel74*
> 
> You and me both lol.


Well...I'm seriously thinking about a Zen build, when and if it ever gets released....lol


----------



## Dude970

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ahmedmo1*
> 
> Apparently it was just FurMark.
> 
> Card does 1425/ 7800 on all my other games and benches while being very cool & quiet (no noticeable difference vs. the strix card). Thoroughly impressed!


----------



## umeng2002

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *KoolDrew*
> 
> What's everyone's preferred method for testing GPU stability? For CPU stability x264 is generally the consensus, but there never really seems the same for GPU stability.


Synthetics plus real games.

I have an OC stable at everything, then Alien Isolation would crash with it at a certain spot.

There really is no go-to solution for GPU stability testing. Unless someone wants to break a law or something and release nVidia's internal software.


----------



## Awesomeguy10578

Umm is it right that all 970s and 980s are voltage locked? But I think I just found a 970 that extreme overclockers might like. The colirful gtx 980 igame has a controllable NCP4206 according to techpowerup...if its not known here yet


----------



## Vellinious

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Awesomeguy10578*
> 
> Umm is it right that all 970s and 980s are voltage locked? But I think I just found a 970 that extreme overclockers might like. The colirful gtx 980 igame has a controllable NCP4206 according to techpowerup...if its not known here yet


Nope, there are only a few that are voltage locked. Most of them aren't.


----------



## Awesomeguy10578

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Vellinious*
> 
> Nope, there are only a few that are voltage locked. Most of them aren't.


What I meant by limited as the ones limited to 100mv cap


----------



## DeathAngel74

I'm pushing 1.281v through my new card now. Garbage ASIC 67.9%, leaky chip....I wish I knew where the measuring points were, lol.


----------



## Vellinious

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Awesomeguy10578*
> 
> What I meant by limited as the ones limited to 100mv cap


Won't matter, if you can't get a full coverage block for it. Good info, though.


----------



## DeathAngel74

I think eVGA should fix this typo!

http://www.3dmark.com/fs/6502166


----------



## Mercurious

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DeathAngel74*
> 
> I think eVGA should fix this typo!
> 
> http://www.3dmark.com/fs/6502166


Nice score!


----------



## Vellinious

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DeathAngel74*
> 
> I think eVGA should fix this typo!
> 
> http://www.3dmark.com/fs/6502166


Where's that leaderboard at? Haven't seen that one.....


----------



## Hequaqua

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Vellinious*
> 
> Where's that leaderboard at? Haven't seen that one.....


Mods Rigs I think.

http://www.modsrigs.com/toprating.aspx

Looks like it's for EVGA only though.


----------



## Vellinious

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Hequaqua*
> 
> Mods Rigs I think.
> 
> http://www.modsrigs.com/toprating.aspx
> 
> Looks like it's for EVGA only though.


I didn't know it was even there. My rig is setup, but.....not showing up for some reason? /shrug

http://www.modsrigs.com/detail.aspx?BuildID=35270

Give me an "upvote"!!


----------



## Hequaqua

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Vellinious*
> 
> I didn't know it was even there. My rig is setup, but.....not showing up for some reason? /shrug
> 
> http://www.modsrigs.com/detail.aspx?BuildID=35270
> 
> Give me an "upvote"!!


Gave ya a up vote!


----------



## Vellinious

Sweet....that's 1. lol


----------



## Hequaqua

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Vellinious*
> 
> Sweet....that's 1. lol


lmao

My new chip should be here tomorrow. Maybe I'll get a better piece of silicon.....


----------



## Vellinious

That'd be nice....I've never gotten a REALLY good processor.


----------



## DeathAngel74

Lets help each other out. I'll give +1 and a comment


----------



## Hequaqua

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Vellinious*
> 
> That'd be nice....I've never gotten a REALLY good processor.


With my luck, it will be worse than the one I'm returning...lol
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DeathAngel74*
> 
> Lets help each other out. I'll give +1 and a comment


I gave ya a +1 Death. I'm on there too. Hequaqua(Owner)

http://www.modsrigs.com/detail.aspx?BuildID=35388


----------



## DeathAngel74

I think its +1 plus comments. I voted on Vellinous, heading back for you Hequaqua, lol.


----------



## Vellinious

I guess I needed a comment to get included in the search feature. My rig finally showed up there.

Got you both as well.


----------



## DeathAngel74

now I'm #2, lol. And guess who's first....? ROFL


----------



## Vellinious




----------



## DeathAngel74

I'm not sure if the rules specific. All I saw was "after 200 posts" So I left a comment and a +1 for both you and Hequaqua, Vellinious! Thanks for the +1's and comments.


----------



## Hequaqua

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DeathAngel74*
> 
> I'm not sure if the rules specific. All I saw was "after 200 posts" So I left a comment and a +1 for both you and Hequaqua, Vellinious! Thanks for the +1's and comments.


I guess my scores aren't any good, since I don't have any EVGA products in my machine...lol

Yea, I saw where he edged you out of #1.


----------



## DeathAngel74

Bleh, lol. It's ok, it was that kwkrnu72 guy again! (







) ....A shiny new x99 or z170 motherboard and 6-core CPU would be nice though!


----------



## DeathAngel74

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Hequaqua*
> 
> I guess my scores aren't any good, since I don't have any EVGA products in my machine...lol
> 
> Yea, I saw where he edged you out of #1.


I don't think it matters. I see on my rig page. "1K Eligible".


----------



## Vellinious

The upvotes are the only things that are going to matter.....in the end, it'll be someone with a billion facebook followers willing to do his bidding that'll get the money.


----------



## DeathAngel74

HAHAHAHA! yeah.....


----------



## Awesomeguy10578

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Vellinious*
> 
> Won't matter, if you can't get a full coverage block for it. Good info, though.


Yea just giving a heads up. That card has a beefy VRM though so it could definitely handle an overvolt. Massive triple fan 6 heatpipe cooler too so a 1.3v overvolt is likely to be sustainable on air I think its also the limit on msi ab. And the great thing about the NCP4206 is you can use the zawarudo ab hack or the rubby tool to volt it past 1.3v max of msi ab.


----------



## Vellinious

Just sold my last 970. Next up, 980ti Classy.


----------



## DeathAngel74




----------



## DeathAngel74

nevermind adblock plus killed youtube


----------



## Hequaqua

Just got my replacement CPU from Intel. Boom!!!









That is what it was. In the process of getting it back together.


----------



## DeathAngel74

yay!


----------



## Mr-Dark

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Hequaqua*
> 
> Just got my replacement CPU from Intel. Boom!!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> That is what it was. In the process of getting it back together.


Nice! I hope the new one is a better chip... almost all intel RMA is awesome OC'r


----------



## Hequaqua

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mr-Dark*
> 
> Nice! I hope the new one is a better chip... almost all intel RMA is awesome OC'r


I'm going to take it real slow on the OC of the CPU....lol


----------



## Mr-Dark

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Hequaqua*
> 
> I'm going to take it real slow on the OC of the CPU....lol


Why ? go to the bios and hit 45 multi, 1.2v and 1.92v Input then test the stability


----------



## Vellinious

I'm switching teams for a bit, guys. Just ordered the XFX 8GB 290X. I probably won't own it very long, but......eh, thought it'd be a fun change for a bit. I'm kinda curious about the custom bios modding on the other side of the fence.


----------



## Mr-Dark

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Vellinious*
> 
> I'm switching teams for a bit, guys. Just ordered the XFX 8GB 290X. I probably won't own it very long, but......eh, thought it'd be a fun change for a bit. I'm kinda curious about the custom bios modding on the other side of the fence.


I doubt you will stay there for long time... 290x is garbage card .. at least go with 390


----------



## Vellinious

Why would I do that? The 290X is the more powerful core....the 290 / 390 are the same core. The 290X / 390X are the same core. Just slightly different memory. That was the only thing that changed from the 2XX to 3XX cards. That's why I went ahead and got the 8GB 290X, instead of the standard 4GB version. /shrug

We'll see on Monday. I'll set a baseline on air as soon as the card arrives.


----------



## Mr-Dark

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Vellinious*
> 
> Why would I do that? The 290X is the more powerful core....the 290 / 390 are the same core. The 290X / 390X are the same core. Just slightly different memory. That was the only thing that changed from the 2XX to 3XX cards. That's why I went ahead and got the 8GB 290X, instead of the standard 4GB version. /shrug
> 
> We'll see on Monday. I'll set a baseline on air as soon as the card arrives.


The drivers problem ,stutter in many games,slow support for the new games ,super hot card... and ya no OC ability









also 300 seriece is better chip and can OC better.. not all 290/290x can hit > 1100core while 390/390x can do that easily


----------



## Vellinious

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mr-Dark*
> 
> The drivers problem ,stutter in many games,slow support for the new games ,super hot card... and ya no OC ability
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> also 300 seriece is better chip and can OC better.. not all 290/290x can hit > 1100core while 390/390x can do that easily


They're the exact same cores, man....there's no difference between a 290/390 core and a 290X/390X core. Nada.


----------



## Mr-Dark

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Vellinious*
> 
> They're the exact same cores, man....there's no difference between a 290/390 core and a 290X/390X core. Nada.


Same core but better chip's, Btw after 4 year with AMD card's I can say No AMD anymore.. Never


----------



## Vellinious

I doubt I have it very long. Just long enough to play with, overclock the crap out of it, and then move on to something else. = )

I still hear the calling of the Classy....I have yet to own one of those, and it's on me bucket list. = P


----------



## Mr-Dark

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Vellinious*
> 
> I doubt I have it very long. Just long enough to play with, overclock the crap out of it, and then move on to something else. = )
> 
> I still hear the calling of the Classy....I have yet to own one of those, and it's on me bucket list. = P


Let's see what you will say about that one









Stay away from the Classy.. Remember i tell you that


----------



## Vellinious

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mr-Dark*
> 
> Let's see what you will say about that one
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Stay away from the Classy.. Remember i tell you that


Yeah, I'm wary of it too, but.....it's on the freakin list, man. lol


----------



## Hequaqua

I'm back!!!

Didn't lose a single setting(other than my saved OC's in the bios) or a single file. I had to reactivate Windows 10. I used the generic one that was on the computer before the failure, but it didn't work. I just used my original Windows 8.1 key....activated.

Rebuild Pics
http://www.overclock.net/g/a/1466045/rebuild/


----------



## Vellinious

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Hequaqua*
> 
> I'm back!!!
> 
> Didn't lose a single setting(other than my saved OC's in the bios) or a single file. I had to reactivate Windows 10. I used the generic one that was on the computer before the failure, but it didn't work. I just used my original Windows 8.1 key....activated.
> 
> Rebuild Pics
> http://www.overclock.net/g/a/1466045/rebuild/


SWEET! Glad you got your rig back...finally. = )


----------



## Mr-Dark

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Hequaqua*
> 
> I'm back!!!
> 
> Didn't lose a single setting(other than my saved OC's in the bios) or a single file. I had to reactivate Windows 10. I used the generic one that was on the computer before the failure, but it didn't work. I just used my original Windows 8.1 key....activated.
> 
> Rebuild Pics
> http://www.overclock.net/g/a/1466045/rebuild/


Nice and clean Rig there.. I like the Red PCI-E cable


----------



## Hequaqua

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mr-Dark*
> 
> Nice and clean Rig there.. I like the Red PCI-E cable


Thanks....those were custom made with the wire wraps already on. Well most of them. I bought extra after they were made and put on.

I am having a issue here. Everything looks fine except....the bios WON'T let me change the multiplier!!! WTH? I just noticed the bios is not holding my RAM settings, keeps defaulting back to 1333.



EDIT: The board does have the latest bios on it v1.9.


----------



## Mr-Dark

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Hequaqua*
> 
> Thanks....those were custom made with the wire wraps already on. Well most of them. I bought extra after they were made and put on.
> 
> I am having a issue here. Everything looks fine except....the bios WON'T let me change the multiplier!!! WTH? I just noticed the bios is not holding my RAM settings, keeps defaulting back to 1333.
> 
> 
> 
> EDIT: The board does have the latest bios on it v1.9.


What about XMP on and try to change the multi ?


----------



## Hequaqua

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mr-Dark*
> 
> What about XMP on and try to change the multi ?


RAM issued resolved.

I'm not able to change the multiplier at all...it's on Auto(I can only change the fields that have the brackets[ ] on them:


----------



## Mr-Dark

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Hequaqua*
> 
> RAM issued resolved.
> 
> I'm not able to change the multiplier at all...it's on Auto(I can only change the fields that have the brackets[ ] on them:


Sound strange to me. Try to flash latest bios again ?


----------



## Hequaqua

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mr-Dark*
> 
> Sound strange to me. Try to flash latest bios again ?


I'm on hold with MSI now. I did clear the CMOS and tried again. Everything his fine except that. We'll see what MSI says. That was my next step, re-flashing. The bios is showing the latest version, and the cpu as a 4770k though. Odd.


----------



## DeathAngel74

Glad you're back up and running


----------



## Hequaqua

Me too!

[email protected] Dark. Not stable at all though. I starting [email protected] and it crashed after just a minute or two.







The other chip took about 1.285v to be stable at 4.5. I'll keep messing with maybe. lol

http://valid.x86.fr/44kcka


----------



## Mr-Dark

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Hequaqua*
> 
> Me too!
> 
> [email protected] Dark. Not stable at all though. I starting [email protected] and it crashed after just a minute or two.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The other chip took about 1.285v to be stable at 4.5. I'll keep messing with maybe. lol
> 
> http://valid.x86.fr/44kcka


Anything under 1.30v for 4770k is good







many chip need 1.30v for 4.2ghz..lol

Maybe i'm not lucky like you..

First 4770k need 1.30v for 4.3ghz Cinebench.. while second one need 1.26v for 4.5ghz but the temp hit 85c easily in Games







then I change that for 4790k that one good 4.5ghz need 1.18v but 4.6ghz need 1.30v..lol

and now already changed 3 5820k cpu.. last one not bad 4.5ghz need 1.27v as this 6 core so more volt for same clock


----------



## DeathAngel74

My 4790K needs 1.111 for 4.4ghz if i do it manually to reduce heat. how much would i need for 4.5 or 4.6? depends on the chip?


----------



## Mr-Dark

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DeathAngel74*
> 
> My 4790K needs 1.111 for 4.4ghz if i do it manually to reduce heat. how much would i need for 4.5 or 4.6? depends on the chip?


Yes. depend on the chip no one can tell you that

but anything over 4.5Ghz made no difference in games.. I try 4ghz vs 4.7ghz with 4790k and 970 SLI @1080p but the result there is no difference.. so my 4790k stay at 4.5ghz 1.18v for all the time


----------



## Hequaqua

I can run of stuck up till about 4.2 on the old chip. I'll mess with this one later. Let the paste cure and mess with the voltages. I normally just run it at 4.0ghz. That way I don't have to worry about everything. lol


----------



## Vellinious

I run a daily clock of 4.5ghz @ 1.285v on my 5820k with the ASUS board. With the MSi board, it was 4.4 @ 1.285v.

For benchmarking, it gets pushed quite a bit higher though....


----------



## johnd0e

Pushed some more out of my CPU, running at 4.9GHz, for this run. Need to finish my GPU loop so i can flash my higher voltage bios's and try to push more out of the cards. For this run my top card peaked at 80c, 1519MHz/8000MHz @1.262v .....i can taste 20,000 in firestrike.



EDIT:

couldnt fight the urge.....flashed new bios. now have 1.275v coursing through my cards veins. 1550MHz/8000Mhz.



i knew i tasted 20,000.

EDIT EDIT:

just noticed @Vellinious is holding strong at the top of the 2way sli 970 list in firstrike.......im coming for you







i might be down 2 cores but dang it ill use all 1300watts of my psu trying hahaha.


----------



## rfarmer

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Hequaqua*
> 
> Just got my replacement CPU from Intel. Boom!!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> That is what it was. In the process of getting it back together.


Good to hear, hope all goes well.


----------



## Vellinious

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *johnd0e*
> 
> Pushed some more out of my CPU, running at 4.9GHz, for this run. Need to finish my GPU loop so i can flash my higher voltage bios's and try to push more out of the cards. For this run my top card peaked at 80c, 1519MHz/8000MHz @1.262v .....i can taste 20,000 in firestrike.
> 
> 
> 
> EDIT:
> 
> couldnt fight the urge.....flashed new bios. now have 1.275v coursing through my cards veins. 1550MHz/8000Mhz.
> 
> 
> 
> i knew i tasted 20,000.
> 
> EDIT EDIT:
> 
> just noticed @Vellinious is holding strong at the top of the 2way sli 970 list in firstrike.......im coming for you
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> i might be down 2 cores but dang it ill use all 1300watts of my psu trying hahaha.


Just shoot for the GPU score. It took me a while to get everything tweaked just right in the bios files for each card, but.....I had them humming. My best was 28.3k graphics score.

This was my best run. I never bothered updating it, cause, nobody with 970s was even really close.

http://www.3dmark.com/fs/6368664


----------



## johnd0e

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Vellinious*
> 
> Just shoot for the GPU score. It took me a while to get everything tweaked just right in the bios files for each card, but.....I had them humming. My best was 28.3k graphics score.
> 
> This was my best run. I never bothered updating it, cause, nobody with 970s was even really close.
> 
> http://www.3dmark.com/fs/6368664


im only about 1.1k off that graphics score.......ill probly have to push past 1600MHz to achieve that. Not sure if both these cards have that in them, 1550 was highest i could get without artifacting and that was with 1.275 volts, so ill need to push some more voltage into them to try to go higher.......next flash, maxed out voltage







1.3volts if i recall?


----------



## Vellinious

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *johnd0e*
> 
> im only about 1.1k off that graphics score.......ill probly have to push past 1600MHz to achieve that. Not sure if both these cards have that in them, 1550 was highest i could get without artifacting and that was with 1.275 volts, so ill need to push some more voltage into them to try to go higher.......next flash, maxed out voltage
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 1.3volts if i recall?


Mine wouldn't run any different above 1.275v.


----------



## johnd0e

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Vellinious*
> 
> Mine wouldn't run any different above 1.275v.


well then im probably at my limit, unless lowering memory clock and raising core does anything, but for some reason i doubt that. Or maybe once theyre underwater and temps stop going over 80c ill be able to push a tiny bit more out of them, not sure if that will actualy work or not though since i have throttling disabled in bios right now.


----------



## Vellinious

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *johnd0e*
> 
> well then im probably at my limit, unless lowering memory clock and raising core does anything, but for some reason i doubt that. Or maybe once theyre underwater and temps stop going over 80c ill be able to push a tiny bit more out of them, not sure if that will actualy work or not though since i have throttling disabled in bios right now.


You'd be amazed at how well keeping the memory, VRM and core a LOT cooler will help.


----------



## johnd0e

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Vellinious*
> 
> You'd be amazed at how well keeping the memory, VRM and core a LOT cooler will help.


Enough of a difference to hit 1600MHz?!?!? lol kidding. I am thinking about pulling my cards and testing both as single card to see what each can hit with the new bios's.


----------



## Hequaqua

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *rfarmer*
> 
> Good to hear, hope all goes well.


Going really great so far. lol I've been folding for about 2.5 hours, temps are topping out at 60°C on the CPU. GPU is hanging around 50°C. Looks like the CPU stock voltage is less than the other chip. Maybe I can get a good OC out of it.

A few new pics:


Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


----------



## DeathAngel74

Nice!


----------



## Hequaqua

Thanks!

I haven't really looked around on the web, but has anyone ever ran watercooling and used copper tubing? I think it would look sweet.

EDIT: Found a few images right off:


Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


----------



## rfarmer

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Hequaqua*
> 
> Going really great so far. lol I've been folding for about 2.5 hours, temps are topping out at 60°C on the CPU. GPU is hanging around 50°C. Looks like the CPU stock voltage is less than the other chip. Maybe I can get a good OC out of it.


Nice, 5.0 GHz here you come.


----------



## Vellinious

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *johnd0e*
> 
> Enough of a difference to hit 1600MHz?!?!? lol kidding. I am thinking about pulling my cards and testing both as single card to see what each can hit with the new bios's.


Yeah....the cooler Maxwell runs, the better the overclocks you'll get. I would think 1600 is reachable. Unless you have a card that's lingering under 70% ASIC.


----------



## Hequaqua

....well a few issues. I don't think they are hardware related. I'll explain in a sec.

Here is Firestrike with the 361.43. Vellinious you're right, they suck.









1506/8000 1506/8100 1560/8000 1560/8100
http://www.3dmark.com/compare/fs/7224177/fs/7224221/fs/7224247/fs/7224271

1560/8100
Left 353.62 Right 361.43

http://www.3dmark.com/compare/fs/7224335/fs/7224271

Now to the issue. You can see that it doesn't show my clocks on all of runs that I used 361.43. A bit strange. They show up on 353.62.

I will put a different set on and try....then go back to 361.43 and see.


----------



## Vellinious

The new drivers are absolutely terrible for overclocks, and are really hard on benchmark scores. I highly suggest 353.62 or 355.82. They're both pretty solid. I use the first one, exclusively.


----------



## DeathAngel74

Hequaqua, try 361.60


----------



## Hequaqua

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DeathAngel74*
> 
> Hequaqua, try 361.60


Yea, 353.62 is what was still on the card after I got back up.

I'll try 361.60 Death....be back in a few.


----------



## Vellinious

Seeing the rigs on the mods rigs page that are getting highly rated, they're all known names on the forums. Popularity contests....I hates popularity contests. Half of them are butt ugly..... /smh


----------



## DeathAngel74

Or really old? bad cable management? I would post my rig that way, I'd be ashamed....


----------



## Vellinious

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DeathAngel74*
> 
> Or really old? bad cable management? I would post my rig that way, I'd be ashamed....


Like this. Highest rating by the community....

http://www.modsrigs.com/detail.aspx?buildid=20930

The only thing special about that rig died with it's hardware over 5 years ago.....plastic t's? Zip ties on barbs? /shivers


----------



## DeathAngel74

Would *NOT*!* ^^^, except for the zipties on the pci-e cables.....OOps!


----------



## Hequaqua

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DeathAngel74*
> 
> Hequaqua, try 361.60


HORRIBLE!!! Death...lol

http://www.3dmark.com/3dm/10308799

3DMark is still not showing my clocks! WTH?


----------



## DeathAngel74

WTH? its showing your memory for the card as 3GB????? 3072MB?


----------



## DeathAngel74

Gonna try this over the 3 day weekend..


----------



## johnd0e

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Vellinious*
> 
> Yeah....the cooler Maxwell runs, the better the overclocks you'll get. I would think 1600 is reachable. Unless you have a card that's lingering under 70% ASIC.


my cards are 74.7% and 77.5% ASIC. It makes me feel better that you think 1600 might be obtainable. I wont get my hopes up but il try my best, my original goal was 1550MHz and ive hit that so anything more is a bonus.


----------



## Hequaqua

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DeathAngel74*
> 
> WTH? its showing your memory for the card as 3GB????? 3072MB?


Just went back to 353.62, flashed back to my everyday bios. Shows everything correct.

http://www.3dmark.com/compare/fs/7224847/fs/7224701

EDIT: I will re-install 3Dmark tomorrow and see what happens.


----------



## johnd0e

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Vellinious*
> 
> Seeing the rigs on the mods rigs page that are getting highly rated, they're all known names on the forums. Popularity contests....I hates popularity contests. Half of them are butt ugly..... /smh


Makes ya feel any better, you got a higher comunity score then i do on there lol. But i agree, half the builds on there are well over $7k investments and they look like total crap.....i mean my systems no mona lisa but at least i tried.



EDIT:
disregard my wifi card....trying to make it black to "blend in" sharpie doesnt work.


----------



## DeathAngel74

Has anyone installed and tested this yet?


----------



## johnd0e

Welp tried seeing how high i could get with a single card and with my 74.7% asic card installed the highest i was able to get was 1556MHz even with memory turned down to factory speed. Temps were hovering around 66c. Might try adding that last bit of voltage to see what happens.


----------



## Vellinious

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *johnd0e*
> 
> Makes ya feel any better, you got a higher comunity score then i do on there lol. But i agree, half the builds on there are well over $7k investments and they look like total crap.....i mean my systems no mona lisa but at least i tried.
> 
> 
> 
> EDIT:
> disregard my wifi card....trying to make it black to "blend in" sharpie doesnt work.


It's a clean build, with recent hardware in it. I could give that some love. What I can't get behind is putting together a loop that's mixed and matched parts that looks like someone just cobbled it together with a bunch of crap they found in the garage. It's a "mods rigs" page, voting for who should get sponsorship money for their next "MOD".

I just wish I had known zip ties and barb fittings were that popular...I'd have used them. = P


----------



## johnd0e

i was under the assumption that they just picked the winner at random?


----------



## Vellinious

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *johnd0e*
> 
> i was under the assumption that they just picked the winner at random?


Looks like if you get 200+ points, you get some kind of sponsorship. At least, that's the way it looks. I haven't read the rules.


----------



## johnd0e

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Vellinious*
> 
> Looks like if you get 200+ points, you get some kind of sponsorship. At least, that's the way it looks. I haven't read the rules.


oh i see where you getting confused. if you look on the home page with all the top ten lists, there is a countdown with a red number....says 154 right now. that started at 200 and is counting down to zero. every time a person builds a rig and puts up valid benchmark results the number goes down by 1. so after 154 more rigs are posted there will be a winner chosen of the 200 total, wich if im not mistaken is random.


----------



## DeathAngel74

me either, just how it sounded. On your build page it says "$1000 eligible after 200 posts"


----------



## DeathAngel74

maybe we should remove it from our sigs.??? Like I'd even win anything online.... THe last thing I won was a Surfing Pikachu POkemon Yellow cart.....ROFL


----------



## johnd0e

Heres how to win.


basically as long as you posted a system and it has a photo and a valid benchmark score your entered to win the 1000$ via a random drawing.


----------



## DeathAngel74

I feel like an idiot! guess i should have read before recommending it to other. /facepalm. Sorry Vellinious and Hequaqua /me hides


----------



## DeathAngel74

So to your question johnd0e...I've pushed 1.3125v in my old 3979-kb bios before and been able to get to 1658 and 1700, but not for long....


----------



## johnd0e

haha, the "after 200 post" thing is pretty confusing....they should have worded that better.


----------



## DeathAngel74

or added a " to be awarded randomly to the owner of a system that's outdated and in need of repair, but cost $7k at the time!"

I'm Japanese, I take everything literally.....


----------



## johnd0e

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DeathAngel74*
> 
> So to your question johnd0e...I've pushed 1.3125v in my old 3979-kb bios before and been able to get to 1658 and 1700, but not for long....


i was just heading over to that thread to see what you wrote lol. Wasnt really thinking safety, more so just how bad could it be to push over 1.3v haha, like at what point does my card turn from a graphics card to a defibrillator or a george foreman grill lol.


----------



## johnd0e

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DeathAngel74*
> 
> or added a " to be awarded randomly to the owner of a system that's outdated and in need of repair, but cost $7k at the time!"


Right. i think each time they start a new contest they should just get rid of all the old rigs from previous contests instead of rolling them over into the new ones. just make it a random person chosen out of 200 rigs each contest.


----------



## DeathAngel74

Open up the files I modded with MBT II 1.36 and change everything thats 1.300 to 1.306 or 1.3125, save and flash.


----------



## johnd0e

Alrite, will do.


----------



## DeathAngel74

I wouldn't go farther than 1.3125 unless you have a multimeter and know where the measuring posts are.......You've been warned lol!


----------



## johnd0e

Well you just built my confidence right up hahaha. Ill just look on the brightside, if i burn this card up at least i have a second one to toss in and a better reason to upgrade lol.

Side Note:
That was quite a few 1.3's to change.....i see now why it takes 5 minutes to up voltage.


----------



## DeathAngel74

2.5 minutes per bios


----------



## johnd0e

well, 1600MHz is a no go with this card







It was doing decent and then it froze up real nice. that was at 1.3125v and factory memory clock, and froze at 54c. thought about tossing my 77% asic card in and seeing if that could hit it, but theres no point since my 74% cant hit it......shucks. Guess its time to find the highest stable clock.


----------



## Hequaqua

Well....tried to re-install 3DMark...keep getting errors. It's only the newest version. Here is the log file if anyone has any idea. Let me know. Oh FYI, after re-installing the earlier version, I still don't get my GPU clocks after running. Seems they only show with the 353.62....strange.

3DMark Log File

3DMark_20160116082456.doc 17k .doc file


----------



## wendigo4700

Very happy today. My old GTX 750 has finally been replaced, by the Evga GTX 920 SSC ACX 2.0+. I also bought the backplate, just to finish the whole look.


----------



## Vellinious

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *johnd0e*
> 
> well, 1600MHz is a no go with this card
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It was doing decent and then it froze up real nice. that was at 1.3125v and factory memory clock, and froze at 54c. thought about tossing my 77% asic card in and seeing if that could hit it, but theres no point since my 74% cant hit it......shucks. Guess its time to find the highest stable clock.


I wouldn't try pushing them too hard on air just yet. 54c is pretty warm for Maxwell to be running that high. Wait til they're under water. My 73.3% ASIC card would run Firestrike at 1620 on the core and 2105 on the memory all day long....under water. But wouldn't break 1580 on air. That was with ambient temps at around 17c - 18c in the man cave, though. The cooler they are, the better they'll run....


----------



## johnd0e

Oh dont you worry, ill try pushing them again under water. I'm just going to flip my switch back to bios 2 and stick with default clocks untill then...no point turning my cards into an easy bake oven since my monitor only does 60hz and I can get well over that at stock clocks.


----------



## Vellinious

Good thinking = )


----------



## Hequaqua

What a night/morning.

Mental note: Don't edit your bios if you are under the influence of anything.

I was messing with one of my bios' last night. I was editing the power table. I flashed. Rebooted. System Error(Blue Screen). Tried rebooting, same issue. So I went on to bed. I got up this morning, same issue. Well....after messing with it for about 30 minutes. I decided to take the card out, boot using the igpu(Changed it from PEG to IGPU in the bios). Booted fine. I put the 970 back in, re-flashed the bios, re-booted. Same issue. So...restarted the whole process again. This time I put the card in PCIe Slot 2. Flashed bios, restarted. Changed it in the bios from IGPU to PEG. Same issue, blue screen. I'm like WTH!! I started the whole process again. This time I use a different bios to flash. Rebooted....SUCCESS!









I figured out what had happened when I looked at the bios I was using to flash. In the power table for my 6-pin and 8-pin wattage I found my mistake. I wanted to change the table on one of the connectors to be 115000 at 100% and 115000 Max. or 115w. Well....when I looked I had input the wrong values. I had the 100% set to 124000, and the Max set to like 105000. Oops....lmao DUH!!

Maybe I need to take a few days off from messing around....I mean after all the issues I've had for the last month, that was icing on the cake at 1:30am. (could have been the Ambien or the Chronic, who knows) lmao

Second problem that I have since fixed, 3DMark. I uninstalled it, tried to re-install it several times. Same problem, Parameter error. Instead of using the set.exe I used the data_x64.msi. Installed without any problem. It didn't make a short-cut to the desktop, but I still remember how to do that!









First run at 1560/8100...and yes it shows my clocks!!! NOTE: I just noticed I'm on 353.62 So maybe not totally fixed!


Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!





http://www.3dmark.com/3dm/10317598



Update: All good....showing my clocks now.


----------



## GOTFrog

Looking into buying a 970, just wondering which one would you guys suggest? I really hate Asus always had major issues with their computer parts.


----------



## BrjSan

I own the Gigabyte G1 gaming, awesome performance, but if you seek quite card, then it is not your choice, mine has a coil whine while on load (could be my piece only, just passing my experience).

peace


----------



## GaToMaLaCo

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *GOTFrog*
> 
> Looking into buying a 970, just wondering which one would you guys suggest? I really hate Asus always had major issues with their computer parts.


Many GTX 970 have coil whine in different levels. My G1 also has some coild whine but I can barelly notice it in benchmarking stress test. But while gamming or doing work stuff there is none so I'm happy with that.

Check this post, It made me go for the G1.

http://www.overclock.net/t/1516121/gtx-970-comparison-strix-vs-msi-gaming-vs-gigabyte-g1


----------



## wendigo4700

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *GaToMaLaCo*
> 
> Many GTX 970 have coil whine in different levels. My G1 also has some coild whine but I can barelly notice it in benchmarking stress test. But while gamming or doing work stuff there is none so I'm happy with that.
> 
> Check this post, It made me go for the G1.
> 
> http://www.overclock.net/t/1516121/gtx-970-comparison-strix-vs-msi-gaming-vs-gigabyte-g1


Many highend videocards in general, can suffer from coil whine. GTX 970 is not some kind of special isolated coincidence.


----------



## GaToMaLaCo

Yeah you are right, I should wrote "Many Nvidia cards"









Jokes apart... I said that because he was talking about GTX 970 but yeah coil whine is now selled and shipped everywhere.

The G1, as I see, has the best VRM cooling so thats why I recommend it .







But if your case has good airflow and dont plan to oc too hard any of them are good. I guess all comes to at what price you can get yoursefl one of them.


----------



## GOTFrog

Ive always had good luck with gigabyte stuff, unless it was user errror and they are really good with their RMAs. good to know about the coil whine, but with the amount of fans I have in my computer i should be fine


----------



## RedBeaver

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *GOTFrog*
> 
> Ive always had good luck with gigabyte stuff, unless it was user errror and they are really good with their RMAs. good to know about the coil whine, but with the amount of fans I have in my computer i should be fine


lucky you.

my coil whine is buzzing only when gaming and i can only game when the wife and daughter is asleep... and the desktop in the bedroom... lol

i need to find some focused directional mic to spot which cap is buzzing and probably drop a superglue. Used to work on older Nvidia cards...


----------



## manew

Hi, i think my gpu fan is making really a lot of noise, from what i heard it's kind of the usual (970 G1) for this card to be "loud"

thing is, i'm playing Dota2, and i don't understand why my graphic card is "working" so much for this game, here the highest peak during 3 hour play










My question is guys, is that normal ? Does the 80°c allow me to restrict fan speed to something around 50% instead of this crazy 80+ ...

thanks for the help(sorry for bad english)


----------



## Hequaqua

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *manew*
> 
> Hi, i think my gpu fan is making really a lot of noise, from what i heard it's kind of the usual (970 G1) for this card to be "loud"
> 
> thing is, i'm playing Dota2, and i don't understand why my graphic card is "working" so much for this game, here the highest peak during 3 hour play
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> My question is guys, is that normal ? Does the 80°c allow me to restrict fan speed to something around 50% instead of this crazy 80+ ...
> 
> thanks for the help(sorry for bad english)


Those temps are horrible for that voltage and clock. What kind of airflow are you getting in your case?

EDIT: You can use OC'ing software and use a custom fan curve. I don't think lowering the fans to get them quiet will do much for your temps though. I see a little red(pink) in the Perfcap, Thermal throttling.


----------



## Sycksyde

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *manew*
> 
> Hi, i think my gpu fan is making really a lot of noise, from what i heard it's kind of the usual (970 G1) for this card to be "loud"
> 
> thing is, i'm playing Dota2, and i don't understand why my graphic card is "working" so much for this game, here the highest peak during 3 hour play
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> My question is guys, is that normal ? Does the 80°c allow me to restrict fan speed to something around 50% instead of this crazy 80+ ...
> 
> thanks for the help(sorry for bad english)


Something is very wrong there, no way should a G1 reach those temps under light load, they have great cooling.

You could reapply your themal paste but if it voids warranty just RMA the card.


----------



## Hequaqua

I've had my rig folding for about 3.5 hours at the moment....GPU 1506/8000....highest temp has been 53°.


----------



## manew

I think the problem come my case, beeing more or less cheap. The fans are not great quality too, and i live in a pet environment. Tomorrow i will clean everything with air bomb, i think the whole temperature
in the case is making my gpu overheat a bit


----------



## Hequaqua

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *manew*
> 
> I think the problem come my case, beeing more or less cheap. The fans are not great quality too, and i live in a pet environment. Tomorrow i will clean everything with air bomb, i think the whole temperature
> in the case is making my gpu overheat a bit


Yea, you need decent airflow.....clean her up and see what she does!









Take a side panel off and see if that helps the temps come down. If they do, then you probably need to look at a better solution(case/fans/etc).


----------



## DeathAngel74

Hequaqua or Vellinious,
Does this look ok? I need another set of eyes before drunken flashing starts....J/K TIA

eVGA_GTX_970_FTWplus_3978-KR_1506.5_8000_1.281v_357w_84.04.3.zip 136k .zip file


----------



## Hequaqua

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DeathAngel74*
> 
> Hequaqua or Vellinious,
> Does this look ok? I need another set of eyes before drunken flashing starts....J/K TIA
> 
> eVGA_GTX_970_FTWplus_3978-KR_1506.5_8000_1.281v_357w_84.04.3.zip 136k .zip file


Why do you need it at 357w? Just asking...lol


----------



## DeathAngel74

Mutil-purpose, so I don't need to flash another bios for benchmarks....I can just add the extra to the core with AB, LOL! I evened out the power between the 6 and 8 pins and scaled the voltage table better.







It will never use the whole 357W, LMAO!
80w+108w+188w=376-19=357W


----------



## Hequaqua

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DeathAngel74*
> 
> Mutil-purpose, so I don't need to flash another bios for benchmarks....I can just add the extra to the core with AB, LOL! I evened out the power between the 6 and 8 pins and scaled the voltage table better.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It will never use the whole 357W, LMAO!
> 80w+108w+188w=376-19=357W


Why not just split the two pins.....125w 100% and 148w @ 118%, each pin.


----------



## DeathAngel74

Cool, thanks. Time for testing!


----------



## Hequaqua

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DeathAngel74*
> 
> Cool, thanks. Time for testing!


Good luck!!

I'm not responsible though.....









EDIT: I'm at 305w 115+115+75=305w


----------



## DeathAngel74

Can I run something else by you? 61C @ 4.4ghz and 1.111v after 2 or 3 hours of heavy gaming normal? Ambient temps are +2 or +3 so normally it would be 58C- 59C.


----------



## Hequaqua

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DeathAngel74*
> 
> Can I run something else by you? 61C @ 4.4ghz and 1.111v after 2 or 3 hours of heavy gaming normal? Ambient temps are +2 or +3 so normally it would be 58C- 59C.


I would be happy with that. lol


----------



## DeathAngel74

GPU temps with new bios are 46-57C under load. 25-29C idle.... Also good? I blame Kona Brewing Company for the lack of ability to think for myself right now. :S


----------



## Hequaqua

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DeathAngel74*
> 
> GPU temps with new bios are 46-57C under load. 25-29C idle.... Also good? I blame Kona Brewing Company for the lack of ability to think for myself right now. :S


Yea...to me. I have a thing of not wanting anything to go over 65°C. lol


----------



## DeathAngel74

well on air I guess its good. yeah I don't want to go over 65C either.


----------



## Hequaqua

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DeathAngel74*
> 
> well on air I guess its good. yeah I don't want to go over 65C either.


Check this guys build. MSI GTX 780Ti LIGHTNING x4. They only made 12. Beautiful.

http://www.overclock.net/t/1566658/sponsored-parvum-lightning-quad-gtx-780ti-lightnings


----------



## DeathAngel74

 I'd be happy with 2way SLI


----------



## DeathAngel74

Ambient temps went back down.....49C GPU, 55C CPU full load


----------



## Hequaqua

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DeathAngel74*
> 
> Ambient temps went back down.....49C GPU, 55C CPU full load


Cool. At 1080p, I see not real need for SLI. That might change in the future though.


----------



## DeathAngel74

If I see that the GPU usage is sometimes 55-75% and CPU is sometimes 95-100%, what can I do to help alleviate that issue? Should I be worried while gaming?


----------



## rfarmer

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Hequaqua*
> 
> Check this guys build. MSI GTX 780Ti LIGHTNING x4. They only made 12. Beautiful.
> 
> http://www.overclock.net/t/1566658/sponsored-parvum-lightning-quad-gtx-780ti-lightnings


Thanks for that link, amazing build.


----------



## johnd0e

I just had a crazy roller coaster ride of emotions. Tore my system apart thinking i bent some CPU pins becuase i thought i had lost PCIE slot 1......turns out my stupid 8 pin wasnt cliping in all the way, thought i was a victimn of a skylake bend already









but anyways my original reason for coming on,



my coldest idle temps so far. Im staining my new computer desk in the house with all the windows open, bout 14F outside and 58F inside. girlfriends not a happy camper, but computers is.

Tempted to switch to my benchmark bios and run some overclocks haha.

EDIT:

REALLY need to get my GPU loop installed, at default clocks and voltages i hit 51c on my bottom card and 60c on my top. Thats at 15c ambient.


----------



## DeathAngel74

Nvm, ran ccleaner and malwarebytes....gpu usage 54%, cpu usage 48%. gpu temp 48C, cpu temp 50C after 20 minutes of SW:BF on Ultra


----------



## Hequaqua

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *rfarmer*
> 
> Thanks for that link, amazing build.


I know right. Wish I had that kind of money, time, and freebies.









Quote:


> Originally Posted by *johnd0e*
> 
> I just had a crazy roller coaster ride of emotions. Tore my system apart thinking i bent some CPU pins becuase i thought i had lost PCIE slot 1......turns out my stupid 8 pin wasnt cliping in all the way, thought i was a victimn of a skylake bend already
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> but anyways my original reason for coming on,
> 
> 
> 
> my coldest idle temps so far. Im staining my new computer desk in the house with all the windows open, bout 14F outside and 58F inside. girlfriends not a happy camper, but computers is.
> 
> Tempted to switch to my benchmark bios and run some overclocks haha.


Nice.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DeathAngel74*
> 
> Nvm, ran ccleaner and malwarebytes....gpu usage 54%, cpu usage 48%. gpu temp 48C, cpu temp 50C after 20 minutes of SW:BF on Ultra


Only 54% GPU usage?...that doesn't sound right.


----------



## DeathAngel74

FXAA on high, AO off, v-sync and triple buffering are on in nvidia control panel. 60 fps target set in game


----------



## Hequaqua

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DeathAngel74*
> 
> FXAA on high, AO off, v-sync and triple buffering are on in nvidia control panel. 60 fps target set in game


Ahhh.....gotcha!


----------



## Mr-Dark

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Hequaqua*
> 
> Cool. At 1080p, I see not real need for SLI. That might change in the future though.


I doubt. 1080p @144hz need 970s with max OC, trust me my 970 @1531/8000 have a hard time with my games.. as all games i play stay under 144fps so constant 99% gpu usage all the time .. the temp stay at 60c to 62c max at stock gigabyte fan curve and lowest case fan speed









Now i'm waiting for my friend to give me another 970 for SLI or change my 970 for 980s or single 980 Ti


----------



## Hequaqua

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mr-Dark*
> 
> I doubt. 1080p @144hz need 970s with max OC, trust me my 970 @1531/8000 have a hard time with my games.. as all games i play stay under 144fps so constant 99% gpu usage all the time .. the temp stay at 60c to 62c max at stock gigabyte fan curve and lowest case fan speed
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Now i'm waiting for my friend to give me another 970 for SLI or change my 970 for 980s or single 980 Ti


I really meant at 60hz....I guess I take it for granted that everyone is poor like me and has a 60hz monitor....lol


----------



## Mr-Dark

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Hequaqua*
> 
> I really meant at 60hz....I guess I take it for granted that everyone is poor like me and has a 60hz monitor....lol


We are in the same boat, I can't afford 980 Ti's or 980s











This after BF4 server.. 99% constant


----------



## orvils

Just got my EVGA 970 SSC+ back from RMA. Actually I am pretty impressed with heir RMA process. Took less then 2 weeks from the time I opened a support ticket and the time I got my replacement.
Unfortunately the new card only has 60% ASIC (if that even means something).
I only had time to put it in and test if it even works yesterday.


----------



## johnd0e

Unsure what's going on but after my previously mentioned emotional roller coaster with my top card losing signal and me thinking it was the 8 pin, I rebooted my system before bed and it through an eroe code for no graphics card detected again, so I reset again and without changing anything it booted....not sure if my top cards dieing, my motherboard is dieing, my CPU is dieing, my power supply is dieing or something isn't making good connection but something is deffinetly acting up. Guess I know what my nights going to consist of after work.


----------



## orbitalwalsh

Currently running two Asus 970 Turbos Base Clock @ 1212 (+124) and Ram @ 7890hz ( 7010 stock) with 12mv increase.



Temps and speeds running at stock on auto fan profile on FireStrike


Planning on hybrid cooling these using alphacool block and heat sink under the GPU shroud keeping the aesthetics.
Currently on stock the card is so loud! Tried OCing to Asus Mini standards and it just crashes


----------



## Mr-Dark

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *orbitalwalsh*
> 
> Currently running two Asus 970 Turbos Base Clock @ 1212 (+124) and Ram @ 7890hz ( 7010 stock) with 12mv increase.
> 
> 
> 
> Temps and speeds running at stock on auto fan profile on FireStrike
> 
> 
> Planning on hybrid cooling these using alphacool block and heat sink under the GPU shroud keeping the aesthetics.
> Currently on stock the card is so loud! Tried OCing to Asus Mini standards and it just crashes


Hello

You need to fix the temp problem then start with OC..

I recommended an NZXT G10 + H50 or X31 to drop down the gpu's temp


----------



## orbitalwalsh

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mr-Dark*
> 
> Hello
> 
> You need to fix the temp problem then start with OC..
> 
> I recommended an NZXT G10 + H50 or X31 to drop down the gpu's temp


Turbos are the worst cards ive ever seen cooled , even worse then the 5800 way back when

No aweful aetek aio in site, will be custom loop for them using alphacool gpx heatsink/block


----------



## Vellinious

Got the 290X in yesterday, and started comparing it to the 970. It's a pretty impressive card, even on air. I'm already looking forward to getting back to Maxwell, but...this was a nice little distraction for a while.

AND.....sold. I like it.

http://www.3dmark.com/fs/7268258


----------



## johnd0e

Running into troubles with my 970 ssc's. Both are currently on the factory second bios untouched never flashed, ive only ever flashed bios 1. Anyways, the other night i posted about having a graphics card detection error on my mothoerboards post code read out, code d6 on my evga board. When this happened i switched things around and checked things out and thought i had narrowed it down to the 8 pin possibly not being seated. well last night before bed it through the same code again, i was tired and didnt feel like messing with it. so today after work i booted up and everything worked fine, even rebooted it a couple times to be sure, Thought the problem was resolved and even gamed on it for a bit today. Welp just tryed turning it back on and wouldnt you know same code again. this time though i cant get either of my cards to show up in any slot i put them in, however my wifi card is working fine in every slot? so it cant be my motherboard right? if the slots were dead my wifi card wouldnt work either?

Im so at a loss. i could see them crapping out if i was running the 1.3125v bios still but a stock bios? i cant see that happening, and both cards at the same time taboot. I deffinetly have some gremlins lurking. vurrently running on my integrated graphics. CPU pins all look fine as far as i can see, plan to tear everything out this weekend and set it up outside the case to play.

Any thoughts on what i could try?


----------



## DeathAngel74

Have you tried taking the wifi card out completely and trying each card individually? Different pci-e cables? Holy water/acid/salt bathe for the cards? All kidding aside, I'd try the first 2 things first


----------



## Vellinious

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DeathAngel74*
> 
> Have you tried taking the wifi card out completely and trying each card individually? Different pci-e cables? Holy water/acid/salt bathe for the cards? All kidding aside, I'd try the first 2 things first


Alcohol baths...lol


----------



## DeathAngel74

Forgot about those, lol.


----------



## Stalefish

*Strange things happening with my 970 ssc.*

I havent OC the card so mutch since i bought it last summer. Just PT and +95 core /+200 mem with standard bios to give it that extra fps boost in Witcher 3.







The boost usualy goes to ~1505

Last night i logged in here and as always after 1h reading this forum it wakes upp the OC Deamon in me.









Opened up Precision X. Enabled Xboost and OV to 1250 to start checking the limits.
Started @ +101 core and started valley.

The wierd thing is that the card lowers the voltaget o 1225 in game/Benchmark but as soon as im back to desktop it goes up to 1250mv again.

Is this the voltage limit i read som about here?









Searched the forum a bit but no one asked this precise question.


----------



## johnd0e

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DeathAngel74*
> 
> Have you tried taking the wifi card out completely and trying each card individually? Different pci-e cables? Holy water/acid/salt bathe for the cards? All kidding aside, I'd try the first 2 things first


Tried with the wifi removed, no difference. Wasn't able to try different power cables for the cards, to cramped in the basement of the case to easily switch cables around. Any particular acid you'd recomend lol.


----------



## PalominoCreek

I'm back to OC'ing again.



This is at 1485/3555 with a G1 1.0, Hynix. Highest score thus far. Thoughts?


----------



## Vellinious

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Stalefish*
> 
> *Strange things happening with my 970 ssc.*
> 
> I havent OC the card so mutch since i bought it last summer. Just PT and +95 core /+200 mem with standard bios to give it that extra fps boost in Witcher 3.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The boost usualy goes to ~1505
> 
> Last night i logged in here and as always after 1h reading this forum it wakes upp the OC Deamon in me.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Opened up Precision X. Enabled Xboost and OV to 1250 to start checking the limits.
> Started @ +101 core and started valley.
> 
> The wierd thing is that the card lowers the voltaget o 1225 in game/Benchmark but as soon as im back to desktop it goes up to 1250mv again.
> 
> Is this the voltage limit i read som about here?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Searched the forum a bit but no one asked this precise question.


Open up GPUz to the sensors tab for your benchmarking runs. I'd bet that you're power limit throttling. That'll show up as PWR (GREEN), in the "Perf Cap Reason" line.

Make sure your Power Target is as high as you can go. If it is already, then you either need to manually lower your clocks and voltage to get back below the power limit, OR, flash to a custom bios.

With just +95 on the core and +200 on the memory, you shouldn't need to add ANY voltage for that. Don't add any voltage and see what happens, as well. I doubt you need it.


----------



## dan+e

It's probably been asked a hundred times but i'm on a hurry and have to order right now: Gigabyte GeForce GTX 970 G1 or Gigabyte GTX 970 WindForce 3X OC? I don't care about noise and temps that much. 22€ makes the difference.


----------



## Cakewalk_S

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *PalominoCreek*
> 
> I'm back to OC'ing again.
> 
> 
> 
> This is at 1485/3555 with a G1 1.0, Hynix. Highest score thus far. Thoughts?


Seems quite low. I get around 68-69fps @ 1470MHz/3900MHz. Try higher memory overclock and see what you get. Still seems very low. I think I get around 58-59fps @ stock 1222MHz.

So I posted in the Asus ROG forum regarding the GPU Tweak utility no longer allowing overvolt on the Strix card. I believe it's either disabled now via Asus or Nvidia in their drivers. Stock voltage on the bios gives me 1.175V under load. I upped the max clocks on the bios and reflashed. Now I get 1.185V...so it's a little more and a win. lol I just wish there was more voltage tweaking with the Strix card. It's unfortunate. I set the top values for the voltages at 1268.5mV in MBT but it's nowhere close to that. I'm wondering if going higher will net me a little more volts but I highly doubt it at this point...


----------



## Vellinious

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Cakewalk_S*
> 
> Seems quite low. I get around 68-69fps @ 1470MHz/3900MHz. Try higher memory overclock and see what you get. Still seems very low. I think I get around 58-59fps @ stock 1222MHz.
> 
> So I posted in the Asus ROG forum regarding the GPU Tweak utility no longer allowing overvolt on the Strix card. I believe it's either disabled now via Asus or Nvidia in their drivers. Stock voltage on the bios gives me 1.175V under load. I upped the max clocks on the bios and reflashed. Now I get 1.185V...so it's a little more and a win. lol I just wish there was more voltage tweaking with the Strix card. It's unfortunate. I set the top values for the voltages at 1268.5mV in MBT but it's nowhere close to that. I'm wondering if going higher will net me a little more volts but I highly doubt it at this point...


1.212v is the highest you'll get out of the STRIX. Run Valley or Heaven with GPUz sensors tab open, and see what it peaks at. Even with those voltages, though, you might be able to reach 1500....


----------



## Vellinious

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *PalominoCreek*
> 
> I'm back to OC'ing again.
> 
> 
> 
> This is at 1485/3555 with a G1 1.0, Hynix. Highest score thus far. Thoughts?


Need a lot more memory clock. Unigine loves memory, up to about 2100 (base). If you can get the memory up to 2000 base (4000), and the core at 1500ish, then you should get pretty close to 68 fps. I run Valley at 1607 on the core and 2110 on the memory and get 74fps.


----------



## PalominoCreek

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Cakewalk_S*
> 
> Seems quite low. I get around 68-69fps @ 1470MHz/3900MHz. Try higher memory overclock and see what you get. Still seems very low. I think I get around 58-59fps @ stock 1222MHz.
> 
> So I posted in the Asus ROG forum regarding the GPU Tweak utility no longer allowing overvolt on the Strix card. I believe it's either disabled now via Asus or Nvidia in their drivers. Stock voltage on the bios gives me 1.175V under load. I upped the max clocks on the bios and reflashed. Now I get 1.185V...so it's a little more and a win. lol I just wish there was more voltage tweaking with the Strix card. It's unfortunate. I set the top values for the voltages at 1268.5mV in MBT but it's nowhere close to that. I'm wondering if going higher will net me a little more volts but I highly doubt it at this point...


Different kind of memory? Idk, 3900 would mean a +400 increase on the memory clock, when it's only at +50 right now.


----------



## PalominoCreek

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Vellinious*
> 
> Need a lot more memory clock. Unigine loves memory, up to about 2100 (base). If you can get the memory up to 2000 base (4000), and the core at 1500ish, then you should get pretty close to 68 fps. I run Valley at 1607 on the core and 2110 on the memory and get 74fps.


I'm scared to go over 1500, and 3500 is the stock memory clock on this card, I could OC further but I have never gone over 1500. Hell, the last time (and only time I've done so) I stopped at 1475. I'm just scared I might need to tweak the BIOS/voltages again to be able to go above 1500.


----------



## Vellinious

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *PalominoCreek*
> 
> I'm scared to go over 1500, and 3500 is the stock memory clock on this card, I could OC further but I have never gone over 1500. Hell, the last time (and only time I've done so) I stopped at 1475. I'm just scared I might need to tweak the BIOS/voltages again to be able to go above 1500.


You may need to raise the power limits, yeah.....should be able to run 1500 though with stock voltages. Most cards will hit 1450 or so with just boost 2.0.

I was game stable, in every game I tried, at 2000 on the memory......there is absolutely NOTHING in the stock bios that is going to allow you to hurt your card in any way, shape or form. +50 on the memory is horrible....put some clock on it.


----------



## DeathAngel74

I'd like to add that some cards need higher voltages to reach 1500+. I almost RMA'd my newest card last week because of the artifacts. Raised the voltage=artifacts gone, so now I don't have to waste my time or eVGA's


----------



## Vellinious

If you enable KBoost in PCX, it'll run the card at the highest voltage available in the bios....there's really no need to "add" any.


----------



## DeathAngel74

minimum was 1.218, max was 1.262. had to increase in the bios +63mV, lol.


----------



## Stalefish

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Vellinious*
> 
> Open up GPUz to the sensors tab for your benchmarking runs. I'd bet that you're power limit throttling. That'll show up as PWR (GREEN), in the "Perf Cap Reason" line.
> 
> Make sure your Power Target is as high as you can go. If it is already, then you either need to manually lower your clocks and voltage to get back below the power limit, OR, flash to a custom bios.
> 
> With just +95 on the core and +200 on the memory, you shouldn't need to add ANY voltage for that. Don't add any voltage and see what happens, as well. I doubt you need it.


Yeah i have been running +95 and +200 without any added voltage. I wanted to add voltage to se how far i could take it. I have a custom skyn3t bios on my 780 but havent tryed one on this card. Think that one was like 1.275 on air.

My powertarget is as high as it can go.

I was curious how high i could get when i reached 1500mhz+ without any added voltage.

Is 1225mv standard max mv without custom bios?

Its the second revision version of the card.

Yeah its Green and blue.. Gosh darnit.

Any bios tips on the fly? Maby i visit the "help me with my bios" forum page


----------



## Vellinious

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Stalefish*
> 
> Yeah i have been running +95 and +200 without any added voltage. I wanted to add voltage to se how far i could take it. I have a custom skyn3t bios on my 780 but havent tryed one on this card. Think that one was like 1.275 on air.
> 
> My powertarget is as high as it can go.
> 
> I was curious how high i could get when i reached 1500mhz+ without any added voltage.
> 
> Is 1225mv standard max mv without custom bios?
> 
> Its the second revision version of the card.
> 
> Yeah its Green and blue.. Gosh darnit.
> 
> Any bios tips on the fly? Maby i visit the "help me with my bios" forum page


It depends on the card. Some have a limit in the bios of 1.212v. Most of the others are either 1.256v or 1.262v. Running KBoost, will give the highest possible boost voltage. That's what it's for.

And yes, visit the 900 series custom bios by request page....Mr Dark will hook you up.


----------



## Cakewalk_S

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *PalominoCreek*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Cakewalk_S*
> 
> Seems quite low. I get around 68-69fps @ 1470MHz/3900MHz. Try higher memory overclock and see what you get. Still seems very low. I think I get around 58-59fps @ stock 1222MHz.
> 
> So I posted in the Asus ROG forum regarding the GPU Tweak utility no longer allowing overvolt on the Strix card. I believe it's either disabled now via Asus or Nvidia in their drivers. Stock voltage on the bios gives me 1.175V under load. I upped the max clocks on the bios and reflashed. Now I get 1.185V...so it's a little more and a win. lol I just wish there was more voltage tweaking with the Strix card. It's unfortunate. I set the top values for the voltages at 1268.5mV in MBT but it's nowhere close to that. I'm wondering if going higher will net me a little more volts but I highly doubt it at this point...
> 
> 
> 
> Different kind of memory? Idk, 3900 would mean a +400 increase on the memory clock, when it's only at +50 right now.
Click to expand...

I've seen like +700 on the memory in this club. People running like 2100MHz or higher. I've personally run 2050MHz with no problems, although I don't run that high because it only boosts my benchmark scores, not gaming, so it's not worth it to me.

@ around 1480MHz my card crashes on stock volts. Asus GPU Tweak used to actually work for overvolting and I could get 1.232V on the core which I was 1520MHz stable. Now with new drivers I can't overvolt at all. Sad day... Oh well. Temps and longevity will be great! Especially when my card maxes at 37C...Hehe. Most gaming sessions the card is around 32-34C..hehe


----------



## Vellinious

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Cakewalk_S*
> 
> I've seen like +700 on the memory in this club. People running like 2100MHz or higher. I've personally run 2050MHz with no problems, although I don't run that high because it only boosts my benchmark scores, not gaming, so it's not worth it to me.
> 
> @ around 1480MHz my card crashes on stock volts. Asus GPU Tweak used to actually work for overvolting and I could get 1.232V on the core which I was 1520MHz stable. Now with new drivers I can't overvolt at all. Sad day... Oh well. Temps and longevity will be great! Especially when my card maxes at 37C...Hehe. Most gaming sessions the card is around 32-34C..hehe


Yeah, if you're just using it for gaming, then those clocks will work just fine. If you're pushing for high scores in benchmarks, then that's when you'd need to push it harder.

I got bored with mine, because they were maxed out, and.....nobody was beating me, so....on to the next toy. lol


----------



## johnd0e

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Vellinious*
> 
> I got bored with mine, because they were maxed out, and.....nobody was beating me, so....on to the next toy. lol


Hey now, I'm gonna do my dang best to beat you.....if my system ever decides to cooperate lol. Gonna go have a preist bless my coolant after work.


----------



## Vellinious

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *johnd0e*
> 
> Hey now, I'm gonna do my dang best to beat you.....if my system ever decides to cooperate lol. Gonna go have a preist bless my coolant after work.


Lol, let me know if holy coolant works.


----------



## DeathAngel74

If not, try a few drops of goat blood since virgins don't exist anymore








I know, I just took it to a whole 'nubber LEVEL!


----------



## Lost-boi

Got my new Asus 970 Strix in last night. Love the fan profile and how cool it runs in games! This thing on air is cooler than my 560ti's under full cover water blocks!


----------



## johnd0e

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DeathAngel74*
> 
> If not, try a few drops of goat blood since virgins don't exist anymore
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I know, I just took it to a whole 'nubber LEVEL!


id have better luck with the virgins..........vegan/anti animal cruelty girlfriend + goats blood = me dead.

i appear to have fixed the issue, knock on wood. i guess this dumb dvi to hdmi cord i was using is garbage, hooked a regular hdmi cord up and boom works no problems so far.......or its just screwing with me and is about to blow up.


----------



## hhuey5

so

960 (beginners) cost between $90 to 290
970 (intermediate) cost between $290 to 490
980 (advance) cost between $490 to %890


----------



## Ithanul

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *hhuey5*
> 
> so
> 
> 960 (beginners) cost between $90 to 290
> 970 (intermediate) cost between $290 to 490
> 980 (advance) cost between $490 to %890


Depending where you hunt. I have nabbed barely used 970 for $250. Seen some 980s go as low as $400 or lower. Just have to hunt for them and have patience.









There currently a 980 on EVGA B-Stock for $399. If you super luck they sometimes have 970s for around $250, but they go fast.


----------



## PalominoCreek

So I'll push the cores a bit more and see how it fares in benchmark, then go for a gaming session. I'll be getting dangerously close to 1500 on core but not ready to actually go for 1500 yet. Maybe 1495 for the time being, I'll post results in a bit.


----------



## Vellinious

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *PalominoCreek*
> 
> So I'll push the cores a bit more and see how it fares in benchmark, then go for a gaming session. I'll be getting dangerously close to 1500 on core but not ready to actually go for 1500 yet. Maybe 1495 for the time being, I'll post results in a bit.


Why are you afraid of 1500? I don't understand......


----------



## PalominoCreek

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Vellinious*
> 
> Why are you afraid of 1500? I don't understand......


Fear of failure.

Here's at 1495/3580 (+70 on memory clock), benchmarked it four times and this was the highest score.


----------



## Hequaqua

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *PalominoCreek*
> 
> Fear of failure.
> 
> Here's at 1495/3580 (+70 on memory clock), benchmarked it four times and this was the highest score.


Here is mine 1506/8000...your score seems right in line with your clocks to me.


----------



## DeathAngel74

1506.5/8000


----------



## Vellinious

Failing? If it crashes, reboot, change settings, try again. It's not like once it crashes it'll never work again......


----------



## DeathAngel74

In best Yoda voice:
"There is no try, only do!"
"Fear is the path to the dark side. Fear leads to anger. Anger leads to hate. Hate leads to suffering."


----------



## Vellinious

lol

+1


----------



## PalominoCreek

Same clocks as before but this time on Heaven. I get some worrying hiccups on scenes 18/19, I ran the benchmark twice actually, the first time the hiccups were frequent and it actually got my FPS down to 8 (so the min. fps was 8), on the second benchmark it just hiccuped once on scene 19 whilst I noticed no hiccups on the 18th. This had happened to me the last time I benched with Heaven too, but it was back when I was with W8 and I have formatted the PC a few times since then, I'm honestly curious to know if it happens to anyone else? It's just those two scenes.

Anyways, here's the results. What's 8000 compared to my 3580 anyway?


----------



## Vellinious

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *PalominoCreek*
> 
> Same clocks as before but this time on Heaven. I get some worrying hiccups on scenes 18/19, I ran the benchmark twice actually, the first time the hiccups were frequent and it actually got my FPS down to 8 (so the min. fps was 8), on the second benchmark it just hiccuped once on scene 19 whilst I noticed no hiccups on the 18th. This had happened to me the last time I benched with Heaven too, but it was back when I was with W8 and I have formatted the PC a few times since then, I'm honestly curious to know if it happens to anyone else? It's just those two scenes.
> 
> Anyways, here's the results. What's 8000 compared to my 3580 anyway?


3580 = 7160 effective. 4000 would be 8000 effective. I was running 2176 in Heaven, so 8704 effective.

Unigine LOVES memory clock.


----------



## wendigo4700

My Evga GTX 970 hits 80c as the maximum (monitored with GPU-Z) after 1 hour of gaming. Is that risky? When will the videocard beging to throttle down?

I didnt like the default fans for the videocard, so I modified the heatsink to carry 2x BeQuiet Silent Wings 2 92mm running at 600RPM. As I want a silent pc. My old GTX 760 with the same fans on and also at 600RPM and default heatsink, did 75c on the top. So this ACX 2.0 cooler must be weaker than my old 760 cooler.

But is 80c good enogh? Or should I consider buying a Accelero Extreme 3 (which I will remove the default fans and install the 2x silent wings 2 on)


----------



## DeathAngel74

91c is when the card will possibly shut it itself off. Thermal throttle usual occurs around 67-75c. I wouldn't run my card at 80c for long. I had one evga card kill itself...it ran at 88c no matter what I tried...until I saw the pretty white smoke and smelled burnt electronics...


----------



## wendigo4700

But acording to GPU-Z monitoring, the card ran at full mhz speeds at 80c, it didnt throttle itself down.

I guess I'll just try the Accelero Extreme III just to be safe then.


----------



## orvils

As per my last post I slapped on a waterblock on the EVGA 970 SSC that I got from RMA.
Just to see how it does, as it is only 60% ASIC.
To my surprise it clocks the same as the other card I have. Both cards are the same.
BUT here is the crazy part - the card I got from RMA maxes out at 39C while the other card went as 'high' as 48C.
Nearly 10C difference! At first I thought that it is probably just a thermal paste application.
But I re-did the tests with both cards(remove one and install other and so on) for 3 times each and between best/worst thermal paste applications the RMA card was still averaging 6-9 degrees cooler then the other card.
This doesn't make sense to me. Both cards are the same (04G-P4-4975-KR) and use the same universal waterblock (EK Thermosphere).
Also both cards use the same modified faceplate and backplate. But the results are quite different.
Does this makes any sense to anyone? At the moment I have left the RMA card in my main rig under water as it runs cooler.


----------



## DeathAngel74

I was playing Star Wars Battlefront last night. The "highest" temp I saw was 48C and I'm on air. Lowest was 24C idle.










Awww, whut? Why not in the US?
Quote:


> 2975-KR - Normal ACX 2.0
> 3975-KR - Improved ACX 2.0 (2.0+)
> 4975-KR - ACX 2.0+ w/ LED's


----------



## wendigo4700

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DeathAngel74*
> 
> I was playing Star Wars Battlefront last night. The "highest" temp I saw was 48C and I'm on air. Lowest was 24C idle.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Awww, whut? Why not in the US?


Well some of us value lower noise. I doubbt you were running the fans at 600RPM even under load like I did


----------



## DeathAngel74

that was directed at orvils, lol. and nope....my card idles at 560RPMs, under full load 4560, light-med load 4074. I have 6 120mm and 1 140mm in the case, so those are louder that the gfx card fans. I have 2 kids running around and a 65 gallon African Cichlid tank that needs filling as well. I have a lot of "noize" to drown out the PC fans.










Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!






Grrr! They ate my Sunshine Peacock!!!! Not even a fin or an eyeball, just GONE...


----------



## orvils

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DeathAngel74*
> 
> I was playing Star Wars Battlefront last night. The "highest" temp I saw was 48C and I'm on air. Lowest was 24C idle.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Awww, whut? Why not in the US?
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> 2975-KR - Normal ACX 2.0
> 3975-KR - Improved ACX 2.0 (2.0+)
> 4975-KR - ACX 2.0+ w/ LED's
Click to expand...

Well the difference is that the highest rpm that my fans spin is 1000. Total of 4 fans in parvum s2.0.
That is the reason I put 970 under water. While it doesn't produce much great, evga fans even at 2000 rpm are too load for my taste.

Anyhow, my question was about temperature. Any idea why one card runs 5-9 degrees cooler while under same conditions?

Sent from my LG-D802 using Tapatalk


----------



## DeathAngel74

sorry, my adhd got the best of me, easily distracted. It really does not make sense if they are running the exact same clocks,voltage, power, etc in the exact same conditions.


----------



## Vellinious

Thought I'd swing by and show you guys my new toy... = )


----------



## DeathAngel74

.....I like Hawaii, lol. Seriously, look really nice!


----------



## hurricane28

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Vellinious*
> 
> Thought I'd swing by and show you guys my new toy... = )


You do realize that this is an Nvidia thread only?


----------



## samoth777

Hi guys. Is using a universal gpu block with a reference pcb type 970 ok? I plan on getting a 970 from a 680 and continue to use my universal EK waterblock


----------



## orbitalwalsh

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *samoth777*
> 
> Hi guys. Is using a universal gpu block with a reference pcb type 970 ok? I plan on getting a 970 from a 680 and continue to use my universal EK waterblock


believe a member posted up his 970 with a thermosphere block on it, just a slight trim of the power plug.
EK site also has feature to enter your card in to see available products for it


----------



## orvils

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *samoth777*
> 
> Hi guys. Is using a universal gpu block with a reference pcb type 970 ok? I plan on getting a 970 from a 680 and continue to use my universal EK waterblock


Yea it will be fine. Just depends what universal block you got. If you have thermosphere then you will need to modify it a little bit otherwise it will not fit. It will interfere with power connectors. I had the same issue with my EVGA 970 ssc just because it has the power connectors in middle of the pcb.

Sent from my LG-D802 using Tapatalk


----------



## scc28

well I'm joining the club just upgraded from a hd 7750! its been a big jump to say the least!


----------



## FullDanger

Hello , I need help with my GTX 970 AMP ! Extreme Core , which maximum overclock I can with it ?


----------



## DeathAngel74

Hard to tell, every card is different.


----------



## Torvi

i have a chance of getting myself 970 palit on refference cooler for 150 gbp, does anyone know what kind of temps should i expect from it?


----------



## scc28

mines running at approx 70 deg. while folding at 100% useage, if that helps


----------



## hertz9753

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *scc28*
> 
> mines running at approx 70 deg. while folding at 100% useage, if that helps


Did you join a FFW team?

http://www.overclock.net/t/1581338/forum-folding-war-team-second-hand-hounds-we-know-how-to-throw-a-retiring-party-like-no-other/0_20


----------



## Torvi

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *scc28*
> 
> mines running at approx 70 deg. while folding at 100% useage, if that helps


12 cores damn


----------



## DeathAngel74

After 2 hours of gaming at 4.4GHz does this look normal? I recently changed the voltage to manual 1.111V
CORE0 57C
CORE1 59C
CORE2 59C
CORE3 54C
AVG CORE TEMP 59C
Idle is between 28C and 33C

GPU temp was between 48C and 50C

I know how to oc a GPU, but when it comes to CPUs, my brain says "DDD"


----------



## Torvi

yes it's good considering youre using corsair aio cooler, used to have h100i and it was terrible under i5-4670k


----------



## johnd0e

What game? I'm thinking thats probly normal temps....but I'm just basing it off the fact that my [email protected] stays around 35-40c gaming, and haswell runs a little hotter then skylake if I'm not mistaken.


----------



## DeathAngel74

Star Wars Battlefront


----------



## johnd0e

Awwe, was gonna jump on and play a little to give you a comparison but alas I have not downloaded that yet sorry sir.


----------



## DeathAngel74

It's alright, that was the peak during 1.5-2 hours of gameplay. I'm too lazy to re-apply TIM again. I'll get some better fans on payday, and go from there. Pretty far away from the danger zone (75C-100C).


----------



## Torvi

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DeathAngel74*
> 
> It's alright, that was the peak during 1.5-2 hours of gameplay. I'm too lazy to re-apply TIM again. I'll get some better fans on payday, and go from there. Pretty far away from the danger zone (75C-100C).


honestly new fans will give you 1-2C difference, not too much, on your place id either get a nice air cooler or build a custom loop because the aio coolers are just garbage unfortunately


----------



## rfarmer

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DeathAngel74*
> 
> After 2 hours of gaming at 4.4GHz does this look normal? I recently changed the voltage to manual 1.111V
> CORE0 57C
> CORE1 59C
> CORE2 59C
> CORE3 54C
> AVG CORE TEMP 59C
> Idle is between 28C and 33C
> 
> GPU temp was between 48C and 50C
> 
> I know how to oc a GPU, but when it comes to CPUs, my brain says "DDD"


What is your cpu load during the game? You have pretty low voltage on that OC so temps should be good. On my 4690k I usually hit 45 - 50C while gaming but recently started playing Assassin Creed Syndicate and it hammers my cpu. 90 - 100% load during game, cpu was hitting 60C. I just added another radiator to try and bring that down.


----------



## DeathAngel74

Same 87%-100% load, so sounds about right. Need to figure out a way to add 2 more fans for push/pull.


----------



## johnd0e

Hey, look on the bright side at least you dont have to delid to reduce temps lol.....skylake problems.


----------



## scc28

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *hertz9753*
> 
> Did you join a FFW team?
> 
> http://www.overclock.net/t/1581338/forum-folding-war-team-second-hand-hounds-we-know-how-to-throw-a-retiring-party-like-no-other/0_20


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *hertz9753*
> 
> Did you join a FFW team?
> 
> http://www.overclock.net/t/1581338/forum-folding-war-team-second-hand-hounds-we-know-how-to-throw-a-retiring-party-like-no-other/0_20


Yeah I signed up for team intel yesterday, as it was the first one I saw and I just wanted to get folding!


----------



## umeng2002

Crysis 3 - Welcome to the Jungle is a CPU melting level. That's my go to CPU heat test for gaming purposes.


----------



## hertz9753

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *scc28*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *hertz9753*
> 
> Did you join a FFW team?
> 
> http://www.overclock.net/t/1581338/forum-folding-war-team-second-hand-hounds-we-know-how-to-throw-a-retiring-party-like-no-other/0_20
> 
> 
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *hertz9753*
> 
> Did you join a FFW team?
> 
> http://www.overclock.net/t/1581338/forum-folding-war-team-second-hand-hounds-we-know-how-to-throw-a-retiring-party-like-no-other/0_20
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Yeah I signed up for team intel yesterday, as it was the first one I saw and I just wanted to get folding!
Click to expand...

It's good to see that joined a team and you me gave me a double.


----------



## Ithanul

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DeathAngel74*
> 
> After 2 hours of gaming at 4.4GHz does this look normal? I recently changed the voltage to manual 1.111V
> CORE0 57C
> CORE1 59C
> CORE2 59C
> CORE3 54C
> AVG CORE TEMP 59C
> Idle is between 28C and 33C
> 
> GPU temp was between 48C and 50C
> 
> I know how to oc a GPU, but when it comes to CPUs, my brain says "DDD"


Looks good to me. Especially under AIO and not delid.

My 4770k runs around 45-48C, but its delid and under custom loop.


----------



## DeathAngel74

I spent an hour last night watching delid videos on youtube. Holy crap! Table vise+masking tape+block of wood+WHACK!=delid! The razor method scares me too! Not the mention my wife would kill me if I borked the CPU. I saw one vid, heat gun+vise grips....... /shudders at the pop it makes when they separate. Also, all I have is AS5 for TIM, would need to order CLP or CLU


----------



## rfarmer

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DeathAngel74*
> 
> I spent an hour last night watching delid videos on youtube. Holy crap! Table vise+masking tape+block of wood+WHACK!=delid! The razor method scares me too! Not the mention my wife would kill me if I borked the CPU. I saw one vid, heat gun+vise grips....... /shudders at the pop it makes when they separate. Also, all I have is AS5 for TIM, would need to order CLP or CLU


lol yeah I am of the same mind, I will just deal with the higher temps rather than try that.


----------



## Ithanul

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DeathAngel74*
> 
> I spent an hour last night watching delid videos on youtube. Holy crap! Table vise+masking tape+block of wood+WHACK!=delid! The razor method scares me too! Not the mention my wife would kill me if I borked the CPU. I saw one vid, heat gun+vise grips....... /shudders at the pop it makes when they separate. Also, all I have is AS5 for TIM, would need to order CLP or CLU


Then you would of freaked out what happen with my 4770K. I did the vice and hammer since was having no luck with the razor method. Poor CPU took a little flying trip when I knocked it off the IHS.







But heck, its working.


----------



## Hequaqua

There is a gentleman who made a delidding tool. It's like 100.00 though.

http://www.overclock.net/t/1580449/asus-rog-der8auer-shows-a-new-tool-to-delid-your-cpu


----------



## rfarmer

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Hequaqua*
> 
> There is a gentleman who made a delidding tool. It's like 100.00 though.
> 
> http://www.overclock.net/t/1580449/asus-rog-der8auer-shows-a-new-tool-to-delid-your-cpu


Yeah I saw the video on that before, that I would try. Not at that price though.









Next cpu I buy I will probably go with Silicon Lottery and have them delid it.


----------



## Hequaqua

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *rfarmer*
> 
> Yeah I saw the video on that before, that I would try. Not at that price though.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Next cpu I buy I will probably go with Silicon Lottery and have them delid it.


I know what you mean. Nice product, but 100.00 to use it once or twice for the average user is crazy.


----------



## kl6mk6

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DeathAngel74*
> 
> I spent an hour last night watching delid videos on youtube. Holy crap! Table vise+masking tape+block of wood+WHACK!=delid! The razor method scares me too! Not the mention my wife would kill me if I borked the CPU. I saw one vid, heat gun+vise grips....... /shudders at the pop it makes when they separate. Also, all I have is AS5 for TIM, would need to order CLP or CLU


You may want to look at how much of your video card exhaust may be affecting your cpu cooler temps. I changed my setup from exhaust to intake and managed to save a few degrees.

If you are going to delid, use the vice only method. It worked very well. You don't need a heat gun. Tape over the teeth on the vice and stagger the PCB and IHS. Slowly tighten the vice with one hand while holding the chip in your other. you will feel the silicone glue give. Then take it out of the vice and gently pry the PCB and IHS apart. clean up Intels TIM (was dried out in mine) and use a credit card or similar plastic to remove the glue.

If you take your time there is minimal risk.

It is really not worth it unless you get some *CLU* thermal compound to replace Intel's. I put some on the DIE and on the bottom of the IHS. I also put some clear fingernail polish on the tiny VRMs to make sure I didn't accidentally get CLU on them On the outside of the IHS I used Gelid-GE Extreme, but any decent TIM will do. You don't need to glue them back together if you don't want to, just use the mobo mounting clamp to hold it together.

Since I had the IHS off I lapped it too. In total I reduced my stress test (RealBench) temps from 85C to 69C, thats a 16C difference under full load!


----------



## Torvi

if i'd wanted to put my gtx970 reference palit under water (simple block with small loop) what would i be looking at money wise?


----------



## Vellinious

$150ish for a block.
$300ish for a decent starter kit with a 240mm rad (these will come with a CPU block)

Count on US $500 to start with.....

Could maybe piece together something yourself with a pump, res, rad, tubing, cheap compression fittings and a GPU block for less, but.....


----------



## Benjiw

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Vellinious*
> 
> $150ish for a block.
> $300ish for a decent starter kit with a 240mm rad (these will come with a CPU block)
> 
> Count on US $500 to start with.....
> 
> Could maybe piece together something yourself with a pump, res, rad, tubing, cheap compression fittings and a GPU block for less, but.....


My first cpu loop with 2 rads cost me about £120 because I got secondhand parts from eBay, my EK cpu blocks are all ebay bought except my amd ltx. I always recommend people buy second hand rads etc if possible because the savings outweigh the risks and if you decide watercooling isn't for you then you can sell the parts on for a profit if you got them cheap enough.

I turned a profit on the parts I sold anyway.


----------



## Benjiw

In other news


----------



## Vellinious

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Benjiw*
> 
> In other news


Nice!


----------



## DeathAngel74

table vise+ 220,400,800,1000,2000,3000 grit enough?


----------



## kl6mk6

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DeathAngel74*
> 
> table vise+ 220,400,800,1000,2000,3000 grit enough?


I did 220 dry to get the deep pits out, then 600, 800, 1000, 1500, and 2000 all wet. The coup de grâce was a final 10 min polish with a silicone based TIM to get that mirror shine.


----------



## Benjiw

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kl6mk6*
> 
> I did 220 dry to get the deep pits out, then 600, 800, 1000, 1500, and 2000 all wet. The coup de grâce was a final 10 min polish with a silicone based TIM to get that mirror shine.


Or... Naked mount, I seriously couldn't be bothered with all the IHS remount and rubbish, so I got an EK naked mount kit and going that route.


----------



## johnd0e

You guys got more cajones then i.....im just going to buy a second processor off of silicon lottery binned for 4.8 and delided already and then ill have my current one as a back up or for another system. eventually ill buy myself a 3d printer and first thing i make will be a fancy deliding tool....till then ill just leave the pcb aerial acrobatics to you guys hahaha.


----------



## DeathAngel74

Mhmmmmm took about 10 seconds, lol


----------



## Benjiw

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *johnd0e*
> 
> You guys got more cajones then i.....im just going to buy a second processor off of silicon lottery binned for 4.8 and delided already and then ill have my current one as a back up or for another system. eventually ill buy myself a 3d printer and first thing i make will be a fancy deliding tool....till then ill just leave the pcb aerial acrobatics to you guys hahaha.


I bought one of these:



I was going to use a vice but I know someone from this forum from scotland so bought his, funny thing is he destroyed the first tool and got a replacement so technically I got a brand new one for a second hand price.


----------



## Benjiw

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DeathAngel74*
> 
> Mhmmmmm took about 10 seconds, lol


I raise you this.


----------



## Mr-Dark

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DeathAngel74*
> 
> Mhmmmmm took about 10 seconds, lol


Wow, you did it


----------



## rfarmer

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *johnd0e*
> 
> You guys got more cajones then i.....im just going to buy a second processor off of silicon lottery binned for 4.8 and delided already and then ill have my current one as a back up or for another system. eventually ill buy myself a 3d printer and first thing i make will be a fancy deliding tool....till then ill just leave the pcb aerial acrobatics to you guys hahaha.


I'm with you, they actually have decent prices on the Skylake ones too, same price for a 6600k and and 6700k is cheaper then Newegg.


----------



## johnd0e

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *rfarmer*
> 
> I'm with you, they actually have decent prices on the Skylake ones too, same price for a 6600k and and 6700k is cheaper then Newegg.


right?! i was amazed by the price. picking one up end of next week, depending on if they still have them in stock, fingers crossed.


----------



## PalominoCreek

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Benjiw*
> 
> I raise you this.


Is it safe to leave it like that?


----------



## rfarmer

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *PalominoCreek*
> 
> Is it safe to leave it like that?


I believe he is going to use one of these https://shop.ekwb.com/ek-supremacy-precisemount-add-on-naked-ivy


----------



## Benjiw

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *rfarmer*
> 
> I believe he is going to use one of these https://shop.ekwb.com/ek-supremacy-precisemount-add-on-naked-ivy


I am using one of those you're correct.


----------



## johnd0e

Hes just running his CPU cooler directly on the die. Same as you find on a GPU. I believe you just have to make sure you get the right pressure onto the cpu, to much and you can crack the die, not enough and you wont have proper conection on the pins. EK sells a block for naked CPU's.


----------



## Benjiw

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *johnd0e*
> 
> Hes just running his CPU cooler directly on the die. Same as you find on a GPU. Just have to make sure you get the right pressure onto the cpu, to much and you can crack the die, not enough and you wont have proper conection on the pins. EK sells a block for naked CPU's.


Not a block, just mounting kits for their blocks.


----------



## johnd0e

oh, i see. i never really looked at it, i knew they sold something for running naked. but it doesnt work on skylake apparently so i had no desire to even look it up haha.


----------



## PalominoCreek

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Benjiw*
> 
> Not a block, just mounting kits for their blocks.


Care to post a picture of that?


----------



## Benjiw

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *johnd0e*
> 
> oh, i see. i never really looked at it, i knew they sold something for running naked. but it doesnt work on skylake apparently so i had no desire to even look it up haha.


Yea the reason for this is the PCB i thinner for the skylake chips and the Die is smaller, so small in fact that the corner posts of the socket on Z170 boards sits 0.4mm above the die.

To get around this you could make a copper shim but not sure how easy it would be to do.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *PalominoCreek*
> 
> Care to post a picture of that?


Here:



And a bonus link:
https://shop.ekwb.com/ek-supremacy-precisemount-add-on-naked-ivy


----------



## PalominoCreek

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Benjiw*
> 
> Yea the reason for this is the PCB i thinner for the skylake chips and the Die is smaller, so small in fact that the corner posts of the socket on Z170 boards sits 0.4mm above the die.
> 
> To get around this you could make a copper shim but not sure how easy it would be to do.
> Here:
> 
> 
> 
> And a bonus link:
> https://shop.ekwb.com/ek-supremacy-precisemount-add-on-naked-ivy


4 bucks, not sure if I can afford that


----------



## Benjiw

All done, just need my VRM block for the asus ranger.


----------



## microchidism

newish to this club

EVGA GTX 970 SC

82% ASIC, 1405 mhz is default boost clock, can do 1500 mhz without voltage increase and 8k memory....but power limit poses a problem.

Anyhow's the card has coil whine so I'm probably going to RMA it........ stay tuned for my 58% ASIC replacement!


----------



## Vellinious

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *microchidism*
> 
> newish to this club
> 
> EVGA GTX 970 SC
> 
> 82% ASIC, 1405 mhz is default boost clock, can do 1500 mhz without voltage increase and 8k memory....but power limit poses a problem.
> 
> Anyhow's the card has coil whine so I'm probably going to RMA it........ stay tuned for my 58% ASIC replacement!


DO NOT RMA THAT CARD! /smack

Run it hard...it eventually works it's way out. Mine did it when I first installed them too, but after I flashed to a custom bios, and ran the hell out of them, they eventually got to the point that the only time I heard any coil whine at all, was when the FPS went above 200+.

You'd be a fool to get rid of an 80%+ ASIC card.....


----------



## johnd0e

Dang, ill trade you my 74% asic for that hahahaha. If it were mine I'd keep it.


----------



## DeathAngel74

time for a new motherboard, bent pins


----------



## Benjiw

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *microchidism*
> 
> newish to this club
> 
> EVGA GTX 970 SC
> 
> 82% ASIC, 1405 mhz is default boost clock, can do 1500 mhz without voltage increase and 8k memory....but power limit poses a problem.
> 
> Anyhow's the card has coil whine so I'm probably going to RMA it........ stay tuned for my 58% ASIC replacement!


I will literally buy that card off you... I need it for my golden card!


----------



## Benjiw

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DeathAngel74*
> 
> time for a new motherboard, bent pins


What you bent your pins? Magnifying glass and a mechanical pencil with no lead in it, bend slow and steady.


----------



## johnd0e

That sucks, how'd ya manage to bend the pins? You can try bending em back like benji said before going for a new board.....unless you secretly wanted a new board and "accidentally" bent the pins lol.


----------



## microchidism

SRY guys I lied!, I thought the ASIC was 81.8% (was late when I checked it), I checked again its 81.4% time to RMA this sucker!!

On a serious note tho, I guess I could sell this and buy another one either way id be playing the lottery again..... aren't MSI cards binned for high ASIC? maybe I could go with one of those.


----------



## Benjiw

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *microchidism*
> 
> SRY guys I lied!, I thought the ASIC was 81.8% (was late when I checked it), I checked again its 81.4% time to RMA this sucker!!
> 
> On a serious note tho, I guess I could sell this and buy another one either way id be playing the lottery again..... aren't MSI cards binned for high ASIC? maybe I could go with one of those.


Push the clocks on it, if it hits 1650mhz on the core stable PM me. lol!


----------



## Ithanul

Hell, if that bugger can hit that high I be all over it. Be awesome TC card for folding.


----------



## microchidism

Welp at stock voltage (1.2v) heaven crashes at 1570mhz (+165).

I do wish I could get rid of the coil whine/ and keep the card. I got ~10 days to figure out what I'm going to do so we shall see.


----------



## johnd0e

i might be mistaken but i beleive i read somewere of a way to get rid of or at least quite down coil whine......i want to say it had to do with hot glue but i cant be 100% sure, and i cant find were i read it.

edit:

also, it takes my 74.7% asic card 1.3125v to run 1570MHz benchmark stable(but too hot for everyday stable) on air, to give you something to compare to.


----------



## reev3r

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *microchidism*
> 
> Welp at stock voltage (1.2v) heaven crashes at 1570mhz (+165).
> 
> I do wish I could get rid of the coil whine/ and keep the card. I got ~10 days to figure out what I'm going to do so we shall see.


I suggest using some clear automotive silicone sealant. I have used it in the past and it has worked quite well, additionally, unlike many other 'solutions' it can be as peeled off with relatively simple methods.


----------



## jlhawn

stock bios on my Gigabyte G1 Gaming


----------



## jlhawn

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *johnd0e*
> 
> i might be mistaken but i beleive i read somewere of a way to get rid of or at least quite down coil whine......i want to say it had to do with hot glue but i cant be 100% sure, and i cant find were i read it.
> 
> edit:
> 
> also, it takes my 74.7% asic card 1.3125v to run 1570MHz benchmark stable(but too hot for everyday stable) on air, to give you something to compare to.


yes Hot Glue is what better psu have in them from the factory so it should be fine.
or as Reev3r said clear silicone.


----------



## Ithanul

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jlhawn*
> 
> 
> 
> stock bios on my Gigabyte G1 Gaming


1600MHz....


----------



## Benjiw

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ithanul*
> 
> 1600MHz....


Why you no drool over my 1660mhz screen shot?


----------



## johnd0e

1695RPM......


----------



## Ithanul

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Benjiw*
> 
> Why you no drool over my 1660mhz screen shot?


I must of missed it. Ugh, I want one so bad for folding duty. Just can imagine the PPD output of 970 at those speeds.

Right now my two Tis are pushing some crazy PPD. But got to grow the GPU army up for the FFW.


----------



## reev3r

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ithanul*
> 
> 1600MHz....


I absolutely LOVE my G1 970! It is the best card I've ever owned, and I've been buying them since 3dfx was still a company, loved my Voodoo 2 GPU, followed by a Voodoo 3 3000, and then promptly switching to a Geforce 2 Ultra, and then switching back and forth between red and green over the years, based on benchmark performance and reviews. Sadly, team red hasn't been compelling to me for many years, certainly since the mid 2000's (mostly driver related qualms), but I am looking forward to Polaris and Zen to pull a rabbit out... Plus it is great to see the recent Crimson drivers...

Anyway, I wandered there quite a bit... Apologies. lol


----------



## reev3r

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *johnd0e*
> 
> 1695RPM......


I am most certain he could lower the fan speed significantly and keep that speed, look at his temps...


----------



## johnd0e

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *reev3r*
> 
> I am most certain he could lower the fan speed significantly and keep that speed, look at his temps...


yea, im jealous haha.....just for fun, heres my cards at same rpm, but defualt everything else.



running zero spacing SLI kills temps.

Edit:

let me switch to my 1575Mhz bios and set my fans to 1695RPM, ill be able to make some eggs on my top card. lol.


----------



## reev3r

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *johnd0e*
> 
> yea, im jealous haha.....just for fun, heres my cards at same rpm, but defualt everything else.
> 
> 
> 
> running zero spacing SLI kills temps.


Indeed, zero slot SLI is more than happy to destroy your temps... lol One of my main reasons for sticking with the Enthusiast/E/X platform instead or the 'consumer' Z series platform. As well as checking the PCIe lane allocation/layout to always be sure that when running dual cards I have adequate spacing (I don't run more than two cards just because of the poor scaling).


----------



## johnd0e

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *reev3r*
> 
> Indeed, zero slot SLI is more than happy to destroy your temps... lol One of my main reasons for sticking with the Enthusiast/E/X platform instead or the 'consumer' Z series platform. As well as checking the PCIe lane allocation/layout to always be sure that when running dual cards I have adequate spacing (I don't run more than two cards just because of the poor scaling).


i got two waterblocks waiting to go on once i get the rest of my GPU loop parts.


----------



## Mr-Dark

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jlhawn*
> 
> 
> 
> stock bios on my Gigabyte G1 Gaming


Are you sure that the stock bios ? as the stock bios allow for 1.243v as max while you have 1.262v.. also the TDP usage very low there for a stock bios..

Sound like custom bios for 1.262v & higher TDP limit


----------



## reev3r

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *johnd0e*
> 
> i got two waterblocks waiting to go on once i get the rest of my GPU loop parts.


Definitely can't blame you for going that route. I have a monoblock on my R4BE, and was planning on a block for my 970,until I found that no matter what I do the temps never exceed 65°C under any load when overclocked to 1,520mHz. So I decided I'll probably just upgrade some components in order to justify the GPU block, so I am waiting until Pascal, and then I plan to get a xx80 Ti card, along with moving to X99 as well.


----------



## DeathAngel74

not bent pins on CPU, bent pins on socket....New motherboard will be here Tuesday! RIP ASUS Z97-A!
The pc wouldn't POST, took the CPU back out and a pin fell off while I was removing the chip. I hope the CPU is ok, NO SMOKE OR SPARKS! Except from the wife's eyes....
http://www.gigabyte.com/products/product-page.aspx?pid=4955#ov
To get by for a while....


----------



## johnd0e

no SLI support? "thats a bold move cotton".


----------



## reev3r

That's alright, my $500 R4BE failed a while back, and I was not looking forward to pulling apart the whole thing, removing the monoblock, replacing the stock VRM/chipkit heatsinks, backplate and ROG logo in order to do an RMA... I finally pulled it all apart and did that yesterday, hopefully I find the motivation to send it out on Monday... Not likely though, with the way I've been feeling. (I have some pretty serious health issues, so it prevents me from doing things - even sleeping - when I want to instead of when I am permitted to... Freaking crap!)


----------



## DeathAngel74

Gotta pay mortgage in a week, happy the wife agreed to anything, lol. Could have told me I was SOL!


----------



## johnd0e

i know the feeling...girl is quiting her job to go back to school next month. Going form two incomes to one is going to put a serious damper on my careless spending lol.


----------



## DeathAngel74

Meh! Bed
https://pcpartpicker.com/user/DeathAngel74/saved/#view=nKtZxr


----------



## Hequaqua

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mr-Dark*
> 
> Are you sure that the stock bios ? as the stock bios allow for 1.243v as max while you have 1.262v.. also the TDP usage very low there for a stock bios..
> 
> Sound like custom bios for 1.262v & higher TDP limit


TDP is low because it was probably taken while running GPU-Z render test. The memory usage is low too.

Here is one I did:


----------



## Mr-Dark

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Hequaqua*
> 
> TDP is low because it was probably taken while running GPU-Z render test. The memory usage is low too.
> 
> Here is one I did:


That screenshot show 1.262v, there is no way the stock G1 bios can let the card go to 1.262v the max is 1.243v









your is normal as you have good card there with custom bios


----------



## Hequaqua

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mr-Dark*
> 
> That screenshot show 1.262v, there is no way the stock G1 bios can let the card go to 1.262v the max is 1.243v
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> your is normal as you have good card there with custom bios


Yea, but there is no way I can carry that core clock over into anything...not on air anyway. 1605 is my max. I was just showing how a GPU-Z screen shot can be a bit misleading when you use the rendering test in GPU-Z.

EDIT: Low TDP and memory usage are signs that it was the render test, and not something else loading the card.


----------



## Mr-Dark

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Hequaqua*
> 
> Yea, but there is no way I can carry that core clock over into anything...not on air anyway. 1605 is my max. I was just showing how a GPU-Z screen shot can be a bit misleading when you use the rendering test in GPU-Z.
> 
> EDIT: Low TDP and memory usage are signs that it was the render test, and not something else loading the card.


Well. you're right.. my all comment about the stock bios







no way that the stock bios we know that


----------



## PalominoCreek

So I see there's no way to download the Paris apartment benchmark from the author's site anymore, is there any other benchmark in which I could see the current voltage while benchmarking? I actually was foolish enough to delete the .exe off my computer.


----------



## Hequaqua

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *PalominoCreek*
> 
> So I see there's no way to download the Paris apartment benchmark from the author's site anymore, is there any other benchmark in which I could see the current voltage while benchmarking? I actually was foolish enough to delete the .exe off my computer.


You can use afterburner with OSD on with any benchmark. All the software will only show 1.275v max though.


----------



## patriotaki

hey guys is it worth it getting a 970 now? it costs 395euro (inc shipping ) to get one i dont game so much only GTA V sometimes, i have sapphire 6870 atm which works fine for me. i heard that pascal gpus will come out with a new memory system should i just wait and grab one of those?


----------



## Vellinious

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *patriotaki*
> 
> hey guys is it worth it getting a 970 now? it costs 395euro (inc shipping ) to get one i dont game so much only GTA V sometimes, i have sapphire 6870 atm which works fine for me. i heard that pascal gpus will come out with a new memory system should i just wait and grab one of those?


I would. We're only a few more months away from the expected launch date.


----------



## johnd0e

If your current card works fine for what your doing id wait to see what pascal has to offer.


----------



## patriotaki

yes.. AMD will also reveal their new achritecture also and as we know they are cheaper so if the new generation performs better than the current gtx 970 i would just grab one of these i think? i play 2-3 times a week GTA V with my friends , the graphics are not great but its okay..i think i dont have much free time anyways

what should i do with the money ive saved?









this is my setup
ASUS Z170 PRO GAMING
i5 6600K
CM 412S
16GB DDR4 g skill
superflower 650watt 80+ bronze (old psu, using it more than 5years)
3x SSD's
1x 500GB HDD
Sapphire 6870 1GB
Fractal Black Pearl XL (discontinued product)

should i get a new pc case, its kinda old and has no window, its also damaged from the transport


----------



## johnd0e

id keep it saved and add to it. if anything when pascal and polaris arrive prices might go down on current cards.....so a 980 or even 980ti might be in your price range if pascal and polaris are too expensive.


----------



## johnd0e

spent some time yesterday during the "KILLER" snow storm redoing my wireing, removing my hard drive rack, and moving my front rad down to prepare for the gpu rad that will be a 360 up top. not sure how i feel about the GPU power cables, probly mess with them some more next weekend. also really need to paint my wifi card black.





i really need some custom cables to get the rats nest out of my basement.


----------



## DeathAngel74

Cancelled the order with Amazon and took a trip to Fry's. Gigabyte G1 Gaming GA-Z97X-Gaming 3


Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


----------



## kl6mk6

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DeathAngel74*
> 
> Cancelled the order with Amazon and took a trip to Fry's. Gigabyte G1 Gaming GA-Z97X-Gaming 3
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


All that work to delid and you're only going with a 4 phase power delivery system? Are you only running stock?


----------



## AlbinoTech

Hey guys, just got my second GTX 970 and am planning to attach Kraken G10 bracket to closed loop it. Now my question is, is it worth it to lose warranty by removing sticker for unscrewing and detaching the fan? (I am planning to cool the vram with Antec Spotcool, as the vrms are located on left of pcb on Strix 970.)
I'd appreciate for your opinion.


----------



## Vellinious

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *AlbinoTech*
> 
> Hey guys, just got my second GTX 970 and am planning to attach Kraken G10 bracket to closed loop it. Now my question is, is it worth it to lose warranty by removing sticker for unscrewing and detaching the fan? (I am planning to cool the vram with Antec Spotcool, as the vrms are located on left of pcb on Strix 970.)
> I'd appreciate for your opinion.


Can't increase voltage on the STRIX 970....even then, an AIO only cools the GPU core, and leaves the VRM and memory for air cooling. In my opinion, AIOs are about as useless as tits on a boar for GPUs. Would be even more so on a card that can't increase voltage.

Just my two copper.


----------



## jlhawn

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Vellinious*
> 
> Can't increase voltage on the STRIX 970....even then, an AIO only cools the GPU core, and leaves the VRM and memory for air cooling. In my opinion, AIOs are about as useless as tits on a boar for GPUs. Would be even more so on a card that can't increase voltage.
> 
> Just my two copper.


and you are correct.


----------



## DeathAngel74

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kl6mk6*
> 
> All that work to delid and you're only going with a 4 phase power delivery system? Are you only running stock?


Meh!!! I didn't research first. I'll get another board later. Its running at 4.4 now.


----------



## kl6mk6

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DeathAngel74*
> 
> Meh!!! I didn't research first. I'll get another board later. Its running at 4.4 now.


I figured it was just to get your pc back on its feet. Here are some good links for your research.

http://sinhardware.com/images/vrmlist.png

http://cdn.overclock.net/0/07/071b2d45_1.png


----------



## DeathAngel74

no usb in windows. gonna have to reinstall....Gonna patch it up and post pics. At least i didnt kill the chip, lol


----------



## hertz9753

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Vellinious*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *AlbinoTech*
> 
> Hey guys, just got my second GTX 970 and am planning to attach Kraken G10 bracket to closed loop it. Now my question is, is it worth it to lose warranty by removing sticker for unscrewing and detaching the fan? (I am planning to cool the vram with Antec Spotcool, as the vrms are located on left of pcb on Strix 970.)
> I'd appreciate for your opinion.
> 
> 
> 
> Can't increase voltage on the STRIX 970....even then, an AIO only cools the GPU core, and leaves the VRM and memory for air cooling. In my opinion, AIOs are about as useless as tits on a boar for GPUs. Would be even more so on a card that can't increase voltage.
> 
> Just my two copper.
Click to expand...

Why didn't you try to help that that person?

http://www.overclock.net/t/1487012/official-nzxt-kraken-g10-owners-club/0_20

@AlbinoTech


----------



## DeathAngel74

Ok , all done!


Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


----------



## johnd0e

PSA:

Anyone looking for a 970 or anyone with a 3973-kr, 3975-kr, 3978-kr, 4975-kr, or 3979-kf looking to go sli, newegg has the gtx 970 ssc acx2.0+ 3975-kr on sale for 309.99 For 1 day apparently. Thought about picking up a 3rd card but id rather a 980ti kingpin.

Edit:

Link.

http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=14-487-088&utm_medium=Email&utm_source=GD012516&cm_mmc=EMC-GD012516-_-index-_-Item-_-14-487-088


----------



## AlbinoTech

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Vellinious*
> 
> Can't increase voltage on the STRIX 970....even then, an AIO only cools the GPU core, and leaves the VRM and memory for air cooling. In my opinion, AIOs are about as useless as tits on a boar for GPUs. Would be even more so on a card that can't increase voltage.
> 
> Just my two copper.


I thought you can?
http://rog.asus.com/wp-content/uploads/2014/11/strix-970-overclock-hardocp.jpg

Also I have heatsinks to attach on all the vrams, and vrm already has heatsink..


----------



## DeathAngel74

So I have this issue...If usb works during POST and in the BIOS, but not Windows....do I have to reinstall the OS? I don't have a ps2 mouse or keyboard.....otherwise I could figure something out. Gigabyte isn't open for another 45 minutes. Thanks guys


----------



## Vellinious

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *AlbinoTech*
> 
> I thought you can?
> http://rog.asus.com/wp-content/uploads/2014/11/strix-970-overclock-hardocp.jpg
> 
> Also I have heatsinks to attach on all the vrams, and vrm already has heatsink..


The highest it will go is 1.212v, which it will do on it's own.... The STRIX is limited at the VRM. Not even raising it in a custom bios will increase it further.


----------



## Ithanul

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DeathAngel74*
> 
> So I have this issue...If usb works during POST and in the BIOS, but not Windows....do I have to reinstall the OS? I don't have a ps2 mouse or keyboard.....otherwise I could figure something out. Gigabyte isn't open for another 45 minutes. Thanks guys


Have you checked your USB drivers? Tried booting up into Safe Mode?


----------



## DeathAngel74

Reinstall fixed it!
Now im getting 32gb installed 31.9gb usable, 140mb hardware reserved.. should i be worried? showing two gpus in device manager. Meh! prolly igx...


----------



## DeathAngel74

turned off the igx from the cpu, that fixed it.


----------



## Mr-Dark

I just sold my 970 G1 today.. now i have R9 290 Gaming













Waiting for my 980 Ti


----------



## Vellinious

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mr-Dark*
> 
> I just sold my 970 G1 today.. now i have R9 290 Gaming
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Waiting for my 980 Ti


Welcome to the dark side. Bios modding on AMD is infinitely more difficult. Especially if you have an oddball card and can't just use the PT1 bios.....


----------



## DeathAngel74

So far, temps dropped by 10C after delliding


----------



## Mr-Dark

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Vellinious*
> 
> Welcome to the dark side. Bios modding on AMD is infinitely more difficult. Especially if you have an oddball card and can't just use the PT1 bios.....


Hello mate

I just sold that card 1h ago..lol gain 100$ why not ?


----------



## GaToMaLaCo

@Mr-Dark

I wish you the very best of luck with the drivers.









I'm happy to see many are selling their 970s. Thats good because I want a second one


----------



## Mr-Dark

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *GaToMaLaCo*
> 
> @Mr-Dark
> 
> I wish you the very best of luck with the drivers.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I'm happy to see many are selling their 970s. Thats good because I want a second one


Thanks mate

I just sold that Garbage r9 290 1h ago.. waiting my Ti now


----------



## Ithanul

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *GaToMaLaCo*
> 
> @Mr-Dark
> 
> I wish you the very best of luck with the drivers.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I'm happy to see many are selling their 970s. Thats good because I want a second one


Yeah, seems they starting to fold the market. Which is good for me. Trying to nab a 2nd or 3rd for folding.







Best darn bang/buck for PPD.


----------



## DeathAngel74

Wahoo!

Sorry about the cruddy screenshot! This is with AS5, I wonder how it would have turned out with CLP or CLU? Or after the 200 hour cure period?


----------



## DeathAngel74

How is this? Under load?


Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!






Need to get core 0/1 down.13C gap seems strange between all cores


----------



## Vellinious

That's pretty normal, really. Need to be using HW Monitor, or something similar though. Core temps can be misleading. Need to be reading the package temp.


----------



## DeathAngel74

ok, thanks


----------



## DeathAngel74

this is from HWMonitor


Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!







Should I be worried? OK to game with that clock speed?


----------



## Mr-Dark

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DeathAngel74*
> 
> this is from HWMonitor
> 
> Should I be worried? OK to game with that clock speed?


Which thermal paste under the IHS ? btw the best is the "Coollaboratory Liquid Ultra"


----------



## DeathAngel74

MEH! A S 5, don't judge me, it's all I had at the time!


----------



## Mr-Dark

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DeathAngel74*
> 
> MEH! A S 5, don't judge me, it's all I had at the time!


AS5 under the IHS ? Dude that one of the worst thermal paste out there


----------



## DeathAngel74

Well...its staying there, lol. I broke a board last time. Lucky to wake up the next morning...LMAO
best buy has antec nano diamond formula 7 for the h100i


----------



## Mr-Dark

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DeathAngel74*
> 
> Well...its staying there, lol. I broke a board last time. Lucky to wake up the next morning...LMAO
> best buy has antec nano diamond for the h100i


Bad luck bro.. Silicon Lottery worth a shot on the Delidding for 49$









http://siliconlottery.com/products/delid


----------



## DeathAngel74

Made it to 4.8 @ 1.250 or 1.268v 75C though







I don't remember it was 2 am. I didn't sleep last night or the night before
/me=Zombie!!!


----------



## DeathAngel74

I even tried this...


----------



## kl6mk6

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DeathAngel74*
> 
> Made it to 4.8 @ 1.268v 75C though


You should probably be asking all these 4790k questions in *The Intel Devil's Canyon Owners Club* or the *Haswell Overclocking Guide [With Statistics]* thread.


----------



## Mr-Dark

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DeathAngel74*
> 
> Made it to 4.8 @ 1.250 or 1.268v 75C though
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I don't remember it was 2 am. I didn't sleep last night or the night before
> /me=Zombie!!!


Your problem the AS5 its not the best TIM under the IHS


----------



## DeathAngel74

I know, lol.


----------



## Wirerat

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mr-Dark*
> 
> Your problem the AS5 its not the best TIM under the IHS


its actually worse/same as the stuff it came with. DC is only worth delid with clp/clu or another liquid metal.


----------



## DeathAngel74

Will changing the paste on the h100i help? I'm going to wait a while to delid again
57C @ 4.7GHZ gaming
Edit:67C...Old eyes plus lack of sleep


----------



## Mr-Dark

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DeathAngel74*
> 
> Will changing the paste on the h100i help? I'm going to wait a while to delid again
> 57C @ 4.7GHZ gaming


maybe a few degrees if you change the AS5 to something better..


----------



## fsdrambo

Hello guys,

Im also joining the club with my 2 cards;

Gigabyte gtx 970 extreme gaming edition.


----------



## DeathAngel74

Gonna change the thermal paste. This seems a little better, BRB


----------



## nowcontrol

Hey guys, this is what i've managed with my very first OC......

http://www.3dmark.com/3dm/10471073



The card glides through all of the 3dmark primary tests.

I learnt a great deal by reading most of the custom bios thread, many thanks to @Mr-Dark & @DeathAngel74


----------



## Vellinious

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *nowcontrol*
> 
> Hey guys, this is what i've managed with my very first OC......
> 
> http://www.3dmark.com/3dm/10471073
> 
> 
> 
> The card glides through all of the 3dmark primary tests.
> 
> I learnt a great deal by reading most of the custom bios thread, many thanks to @Mr-Dark & @DeathAngel74


Nice score


----------



## Hequaqua

Anyone know if Mushkin products are any good?


----------



## johnd0e

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *nowcontrol*
> 
> Hey guys, this is what i've managed with my very first OC......
> 
> http://www.3dmark.com/3dm/10471073
> 
> 
> 
> The card glides through all of the 3dmark primary tests.
> 
> I learnt a great deal by reading most of the custom bios thread, many thanks to @Mr-Dark & @DeathAngel74


looks good









bump your cpu back to 5GHz and youll have my single card score beat.

http://www.3dmark.com/fs/7226223


----------



## nowcontrol

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *johnd0e*
> 
> looks good
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bump your cpu back to 5GHz and youll have my single card score beat.
> 
> http://www.3dmark.com/fs/7226223


I might just give that a try tomorrow.


----------



## Hequaqua

Six runs of Firestrike. Different clocks on GPU and CPU. I modded another bios. 1.30v max(1595/8300). The best my card will do is about 1605 on the core, period! Might be able to get more if it was underwater, who knows? lol

With the replacement 4770, I was able to get to 4.6ghz @ 1.285v on the Vcore, so just about the same as the other chip.









All of these were over 14000 in graphics though.









http://www.3dmark.com/compare/fs/7347394/fs/7347445/fs/7347508/fs/7347575/fs/7347663/fs/7347711#


----------



## Vellinious

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Hequaqua*
> 
> Six runs of Firestrike. Different clocks on GPU and CPU. I modded another bios. 1.30v max(1595/8300). The best my card will do is about 1605 on the core, period! Might be able to get more if it was underwater, who knows? lol
> 
> With the replacement 4770, I was able to get to 4.6ghz @ 1.285v on the Vcore, so just about the same as the other chip.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> All of these were over 14000 in graphics though.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> http://www.3dmark.com/compare/fs/7347394/fs/7347445/fs/7347508/fs/7347575/fs/7347663/fs/7347711#


Good runs


----------



## Hequaqua

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Vellinious*
> 
> Good runs


Thx.

I keep trying for 4.7, but it just won't go. Overclocking the CPU isn't my strong suit. I keep trying with the GPU, but it just won't budge off 1605.


----------



## Cannonkill

Can anyone help me get to the 11k score in firemark. i have a msi 970 at 1570MHz at 1.321v and my cpu is a i5 4690k at 4.735Ghz at 1.27v.
this is what i have gotten to so far http://www.3dmark.com/3dm/10478026?
EDIT: like honestly how close can i get http://www.3dmark.com/3dm/10478088?
and i have finaly done it though i never really changed many things http://www.3dmark.com/3dm/10478226?


----------



## johnd0e

You need to run the benchmark again. You should be over 11000 with your GPU clock and cpu clock. It says your time measurements were inconsistent, so could mean you stopped the test early or your not stable. Id run again and see if the same happens.

edit:

i lied, heres what your error message means.



so id go make sure your system time is good, then close all non essentail progrmas when you run the benchmark.

EDIT EDIT:

i forgot the 4690k was a quad core non hyperthreading. if you can push your cpu clock any higher it'd help.


----------



## SocksWthSandals

Picked up two of these on Saturday. High fives!


----------



## Dude970

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SocksWthSandals*
> 
> Picked up two of these on Saturday. High fives!


----------



## asdkj1740

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *nowcontrol*
> 
> Hey guys, this is what i've managed with my very first OC......
> 
> http://www.3dmark.com/3dm/10471073
> 
> 
> 
> The card glides through all of the 3dmark primary tests.
> 
> I learnt a great deal by reading most of the custom bios thread, many thanks to @Mr-Dark & @DeathAngel74


which card is that


----------



## DeathAngel74

eVGA 970 SSC 2.0+


----------



## nowcontrol

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *asdkj1740*
> 
> which card is that


https://www.evga.com/Products/Product.aspx?pn=04G-P4-3978-KR


----------



## asdkj1740

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *nowcontrol*
> 
> https://www.evga.com/Products/Product.aspx?pn=04G-P4-3978-KR


which model is this card? 3975? what is the ref, 1.0? which brand of vram is your card?
is it using stock cooling?
is 1570/2000 still stable in gaming like witcher 3 /gta v/ ryse son of rome?


----------



## DeathAngel74

I have the same card.


----------



## DeathAngel74

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *asdkj1740*
> 
> which model is this card? 3975? what is the ref, 1.0? which brand of vram is your card?
> is it using stock cooling?
> is 1570/2000 still stable in gaming like witcher 3 /gta v/ ryse son of rome?


Its the 3978-KR, FTW+ 2.0+(Elpida).


----------



## asdkj1740

i have also got the evga 970 (3975version), the stock cooler is really suck.....
i even replaced the stock cooling thermal plate to noctua h1 but the result still is poor. highest temp is 71c @2500rpm, recently temp in my city is below 10c.
i am worry about the temp when the summer comes.


----------



## asdkj1740

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DeathAngel74*
> 
> Its the 3978-KR, FTW+ 2.0+(Elpida).


i wonder the pcb differences between these two models.
it seems that 3973 3975 3978 are using the same pcb


----------



## asdkj1740

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *microchidism*
> 
> newish to this club
> 
> EVGA GTX 970 SC
> 
> 82% ASIC, 1405 mhz is default boost clock, can do 1500 mhz without voltage increase and 8k memory....but power limit poses a problem.
> 
> Anyhow's the card has coil whine so I'm probably going to RMA it........ stay tuned for my 58% ASIC replacement!


poor you...80%asic is outstanding


----------



## DeathAngel74

I still have the stock cooler. 57C is the highest temp so far!


----------



## Mr-Dark

New driver out

http://www.guru3d.com/news-story/download-nvidia-geforce-361-75-whql-driver.html


----------



## DeathAngel74

I saw one of these at a pawn shop for $2000 today in the window....Anyone here old enough to remember who played the Steinberger M or the band? This is all can remember, here's the .mp3. Thanks for the help, if anyone remember!

https://drive.google.com/file/d/0B007JgCLgXQLYndMMG95Yi04R3M/view?usp=sharing

I played it how i remember it in my head, lol.


----------



## Hequaqua

I think I am up to date on all the driver sets. If not, let me know and I will add them.

Valley Drivers 361.75(Newest)

Firestrike Drivers 361.75(Newest)

It looks as if 353.62 is still the best overall.


----------



## DeathAngel74

Hequaqua, can you click the file and see if you remember this...we're almost the same age. Getting old, cant remember stuff!
https://drive.google.com/file/d/0B007JgCLgXQLVVVRWmdyTk4weG8/view?usp=sharing


----------



## Hequaqua

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DeathAngel74*
> 
> Hequaqua, can you click the file and see if you remember this...we're almost the same age. Getting old, cant remember stuff!
> https://drive.google.com/file/d/0B007JgCLgXQLVVVRWmdyTk4weG8/view?usp=sharing


Buck Dharma from Blue Oyster Cult used several Steinberger guitars. The M as well as the P series. I think he had a double-neck Steinberger too.

EDIT: Lou Reed too....but I'm not sure it was the M series.


----------



## DeathAngel74

I found it on youtube


Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!











vito bratta- white lion, lol I have a fat red blister now from playing that solo in the other 2 posts. guess i should pick up my guitar more often... Thanks, LMAO


----------



## DeathAngel74

Back on topic, how much voltage do you guys think I would need for 5GHz?


----------



## johnd0e

all of the volts.......ALL OF THEM.

What are you at now? for my 6700K at 4.9Ghz i just kept increaseing volts by 50Mv till it was stable then backed off 10Mv and then just added or subrtracted as needed to see what i could get away with.


----------



## DeathAngel74

Should I be concerned about temps? 30 minutes of gaming


----------



## Cannonkill

to some degree. should aim for mid 60s if possible. what cooler do u have on it?


----------



## DeathAngel74

H100i..So drop down to 4.5-4.6?


----------



## Cannonkill

ya that should help especial if u are already delidded.
Edit: if u are only playing games then 4.4-4.5 should be fine even on a i7. only go high when u are benchmarking.


----------



## Vellinious

I wouldn't want my CPU running 70c+ after 30 minutes of gaming..../shivers


----------



## DeathAngel74

so? 4.5 @ 65C or should I drop to 4.4? I know I can keep it around 60-65C at 4.4


----------



## Vellinious

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DeathAngel74*
> 
> so? 4.5 @ 65C or should I drop to 4.4?


I would....do you NEED 4.4ghz to game? Or would 4.2 work? I run my 5820k at a daily clock of 4.250, and, really don't even need that. Running stock clocks aren't going to affect my gaming performance all that much.

Save the wear and tear, and high voltage for those important things.....like benchmarking....


----------



## DeathAngel74

Im thinking the same. 4.4 was fine for a year.


----------



## DeathAngel74

4.4 @ 59-62C it is


----------



## Vellinious

There ya go. Good temps, decent clock....good stuff.


----------



## nowcontrol

@johnd0e ..

So i did a few runs at 5GHz but could not beat your score just yet, only managed to pick up 60 points from the previous 4.8Ghz score.











http://www.3dmark.com/3dm/10483302

I will have another go at some point. It must be possible.


----------



## Vellinious

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *nowcontrol*
> 
> @johnd0e ..
> 
> So i did a few runs at 5GHz but could not beat your score just yet, only managed to pick up 60 points from the previous 4.8Ghz score.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> http://www.3dmark.com/3dm/10483302
> 
> I will have another go at some point. It must be possible.


If 5ghz only improved the physics score by 60 points over 4.8, you weren't running enough volts through it.


----------



## nowcontrol

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Vellinious*
> 
> If 5ghz only improved the physics score by 60 points over 4.8, you weren't running enough volts through it.


You are right, the chip is not stable at 5GHz / 1.47v anyway and cannot run anything too heavy on the cpu, and with any more volts temps hit the top.









Here is the comparison between my 4.8GHz and 5GHz runs....


----------



## Mr-Dark

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DeathAngel74*
> 
> 
> Should I be concerned about temps? 30 minutes of gaming


Honestly for Delidded cpu that not acceptable temp at all..

I seen many guys with H100i and Delidded 4790k @1.30v and the temp less than that by 10c at least..

Buy Coollaboratory Liquid Ultra to use under the IHS and gelid gc extreme for the H100i and the temp will drop 10-15c at least..


----------



## tinnyskillz

Hey guys, have you ever had artifacts in a game that looks like a red/blue star twinkling? Like in this video @ 5 seconds:



It only happens in games, not windows. It occurs sort of occasionally (it's random, and basically the higher the overclock, the worse it gets). Should i be worried? I'm on the lookout for them in every game i play now. I'm playing Dying Light (Maxed out), and Witcher 3 (Ultra/High) on a ZOTAC GeForce GTX 970 ZT-90101-10P 4GB. Witcher 3 doesn't seem to do it any more if i lower my oc settings in afterburner to +185 core, and +698 memory (i can get up to about +224 core, and +700 memory, stock volting, without crashing in heaven benchmark, but some games will have a lot of artifacts). Dying Light still does it at those lower settings. @ stock settings i'm not sure yet. The card itself already has a small factory overclock, and other games work great so far, no artifacts, maxed out, and at my highest overclock (Mortal Kombat X, and Resident Evil 0 HD Remaster). I just hope it's the games (being sensitive to overclocking), and not my card. I don't wan't to damage it because i ignored the artifacts, or go through the process of RMAing.

And oh yeah, just in case. My card is not overheating. It's winter where i'm at, and i haven't seen the card go over 73c under load since i got it a week and a half ago. Also, what's considered an ok overclock for this card? I thought every 970 could easily oc and have a boost clock of 1400-1500mhz.


----------



## kaistledine

You're getting artifacts because your overclock is not stable.

Reduce your memory overclock


----------



## Hequaqua

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *tinnyskillz*
> 
> Hey guys, have you ever had artifacts in a game that looks like a red/blue star twinkling? Like in this video @ 5 seconds:
> 
> 
> 
> It only happens in games, not windows. It occurs sort of occasionally (it's random, and basically the higher the overclock, the worse it gets). Should i be worried? I'm on the lookout for them in every game i play now. I'm playing Dying Light (Maxed out), and Witcher 3 (Ultra/High) on a ZOTAC GeForce GTX 970 ZT-90101-10P 4GB. Witcher 3 doesn't seem to do it any more if i lower my oc settings in afterburner to +185 core, and +698 memory (i can get up to about +224 core, and +700 memory, stock volting, without crashing in heaven benchmark, but some games will have a lot of artifacts). Dying Light still does it at those lower settings. @ stock settings i'm not sure yet. The card itself already has a small factory overclock, and other games work great so far, no artifacts, maxed out, and at my highest overclock (Mortal Kombat X, and Resident Evil 0 HD Remaster). I just hope it's the games (being sensitive to overclocking), and not my card. I don't wan't to damage it because i ignored the artifacts, or go through the process of RMAing.
> 
> And oh yeah, just in case. My card is not overheating. It's winter where i'm at, and i haven't seen the card go over 73c under load since i got it a week and a half ago. Also, what's considered an ok overclock for this card? I thought every 970 could easily oc and have a boost clock of 1400-1500mhz.


My personal view on your issue is that the Vram OC is a bit too high. In my benching I have found that the memory being high will cause artifacts. Normally if the core is too high it will just crash. I would lower your memory OC and see what happens.

Most cards can hit 1500mhz. Most...not all. You need to have GPU-Z running in the background while you are gaming/benching. Save a screenshot and post it here. It will tell you what is going on with the card under load.


----------



## tinnyskillz

OK, will do. I hope i won't have to underclock to reference clock speeds. Someone else on another forum had to do that to fix this problem. Have you ever heard of anyone experiencing this specific type artifact though (red/blue star twinkle)t? Usually it's a square (different colors), or a bunch of squares right? Sorry for all the questions.


----------



## Vellinious

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *tinnyskillz*
> 
> OK, will do. I hope i won't have to underclock to reference clock speeds. Someone else on another forum had to do that to fix this problem. Have you ever heard of anyone experiencing this specific type artifact though (red/blue star twinkle)t? Usually it's a square (different colors), or a bunch of squares right? Sorry for all the questions.


Back it off from +698 to around +550 and you'll probably be fine.


----------



## owikhan

new here in MSI GTX 970 Gaming 4G
Can anybody guide me how to overclock

my i7 4790k is stable on 4.5GHZ till now


----------



## slickwilly

Just took receipt of an EVGA GTX 970 FTW+, loving the card, tested it with EVGA OC scanner didn't here any coil whine, nor did I get it whilst playing FO4 or Diablo 3.

Sadly there are no readily available full cover blocks for this card, Alphcool makes one but PPC does not keep it in stock (pre-order)


----------



## Vellinious

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *slickwilly*
> 
> Just took receipt of an EVGA GTX 970 FTW+, loving the card, tested it with EVGA OC scanner didn't here any coil whine, nor did I get it whilst playing FO4 or Diablo 3.
> 
> Sadly there are no readily available full cover blocks for this card, Alphcool makes one but PPC does not keep it in stock (pre-order)


The alphacool blocks for the ACX 2.0+ cards are the GPX blocks. It's a universal mount GPU block with a "full coverage adapter". The memory and VRM are cooled passively. Just so you're aware.


----------



## nowcontrol

@johnd0e ..

I did it......I beat your score, at 4.9GHz too.











http://www.3dmark.com/fs/7364452


----------



## tinnyskillz

Thank You to everybody who helped me. I don't see any twinkling artifacts anymore (for now and hopefully forever lol). I now have my settings at +124 core, +497 memory (thank you vellinius for suggesting +550, i probably just keep it were it is now though, tired of raising and lowering in afterburner lol), no voltage (voltage on this card makes no difference imo). To me it seems like the core clock being to high was more of the problem, rather than the mem clock being too high.

The pictures above is from gpu-z. I have the gpu info, and the pics after are the current, max, and min readings. Do everything seem fine? Did i take the correct snapshots?


----------



## Vellinious

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *tinnyskillz*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thank You to everybody who helped me. I don't see any twinkling artifacts anymore (for now and hopefully forever lol). I now have my settings at +124 core, +497 memory (thank you vellinius for suggesting +550, i probably just keep it were it is now though, tired of raising and lowering in afterburner lol), no voltage (voltage on this card makes no difference imo)
> 
> The pictures above is from gpu-z. I have the gpu info, and the pics after are the current, max, and min readings. Do everything seem fine? Did i take the correct snapshots?


2000mhz is a good solid clock for every day use.


----------



## slickwilly

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Vellinious*
> 
> The alphacool blocks for the ACX 2.0+ cards are the GPX blocks. It's a universal mount GPU block with a "full coverage adapter". The memory and VRM are cooled passively. Just so you're aware.


I purchased one of these blocks for my PNY GTX 770, you are correct in that the water cooled section is only over the GPU die but it also helps dissipate heat from the rest of the block as well, plus it actually comes in contact with more heat generating parts than the average full cover block, I also have 2 EK GTX-470FC blocks


----------



## Vellinious

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *slickwilly*
> 
> I purchased one of these blocks for my PNY GTX 770, you are correct in that the water cooled section is only over the GPU die but it also helps dissipate heat from the rest of the block as well, plus it actually comes in contact with more heat generating parts than the average full cover block, I also have 2 EK GTX-470FC blocks


*helps*. Good air flow is still a must, if you're going to be pushing your clocks hard. If you're just looking to throw a 1550 core / 2000 memory clock on for gaming....they'll work brilliantly.


----------



## kl6mk6

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *tinnyskillz*
> 
> OK, will do. I hope i won't have to underclock to reference clock speeds. Someone else on another forum had to do that to fix this problem. Have you ever heard of anyone experiencing this specific type artifact though (red/blue star twinkle)t? Usually it's a square (different colors), or a bunch of squares right? Sorry for all the questions.


Yes, when I was overclocking, that was described as a product of unstable memory overclock.


----------



## PalominoCreek

New driver's bugged for some people including me. It shows the GPU as a removable device so I'll be using 361.43 until they fix it.

Anyone noticed any improvements with it though?


----------



## johnd0e

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *nowcontrol*
> 
> @johnd0e ..
> 
> I did it......I beat your score, at 4.9GHz too.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> http://www.3dmark.com/fs/7364452


Hahaha nice 11points, more is more so you definetly got me beat! Sorry I wasn't around to respond to you earlier, currently at work and posting from my cell phone isn't an easy/fun task lol. What cooler do you have and what temps were you seeing with [email protected]?

Ill see if I can get you a higher score to shoot for when I get home lol.


----------



## outofmyheadyo

How happy are you guys with witcher 3 performance with your 970s ? I am trying to run mine @ 2560x1440 but its damn slow, mostly 50fps if in towns sometimes low 40s, runnin high settings, hairworks off, and HBAO+ its way higher at daytime and outdoors in nature.
The card is runnin 1500 / 7500 and 6600K @ 4.5 and still not getting any respectable frame rates, it`s like the only option to enjoy some smooth gameplay is to go for a 980Ti wich at this time I would like to avoid.
My monitor does 74Hz and id like to maintain that but doesnt seem possible with the 970s even while heavily OC-d


----------



## Vellinious

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *outofmyheadyo*
> 
> How happy are you guys with witcher 3 performance with your 970s ? I am trying to run mine @ 2560x1440 but its damn slow, mostly 50fps if in towns sometimes low 40s, runnin high settings, hairworks off, and HBAO+ its way higher at daytime and outdoors in nature.
> The card is runnin 1500 / 7500 and 6600K @ 4.5 and still not getting any respectable frame rates, it`s like the only option to enjoy some smooth gameplay is to go for a 980Ti wich at this time I would like to avoid.
> My monitor does 74Hz and id like to maintain that but doesnt seem possible with the 970s even while heavily OC-d


The Witcher isn't optimized very well, even now, after several rounds of patches and driver updates. I don't think anybody is really happy with the performance they see in that game.


----------



## owikhan

help me please to overclock my GPU


----------



## Vellinious

If you're using Precision X, enable Kboost, move the power target slider all the way up, put +20mv on the voltage slider, put +100 on the core, and +300 on the memory. Adjust from there, depending on what you see in GPUz. Target clocks for a 970 on air should be around 1500 core clocks, and 2000 memory....each card is different, and you'll have to mess with voltages and power limits, but those are good targets to shoot for.

There's nothing at all in the stock bios that will allow you to harm your card in any way, shape or form. The voltage is locked in the bios to max out at 1.262v (on most 970s, some are less). You'll likely see a max of 1.256v. So, as long as your temps are good, move the slider all the way up and run with it.

Also...download GPUz and open the sensors tab. Use either Unigine Heaven or 3D Mark Firestrike to put stress on the GPU and test the overclock. That's not likely to give you "game stable" overclocks, as each game is a little bit different, and each driver version even more different, but they'll give a basic understanding of how to fine tune your clocks for the best performance, so you can do it for the games you want to play.

Now that you have GPUz downloaded, and the sensors tab open, watch the core clock, memory clock, voltage and pay particular attention to the perf cap performance line. The perf cap performance line will tell you exactly what's capping the performance of the GPU, so you can work around it. VREL, isn't anything to worry about. Really common. VOP, means you need more voltage to go any further. And PWR, means Power. You're at the cards maximum power target, and clocking any higher won't do you any good, because the card will just throttle itself to get itself back under the power limits.

There are ways around the power limits, but.....that's a whole different animal. Tackle this one first.

Oh...and IF you're running SLI. Open two instances of GPUz. One for each GPU. That will be important to dialing in your overclock to work well on both cards. The selector at the bottom of GPUz will allow you to select which card each window will monitor.


----------



## tinnyskillz

If i were to mod my bios. Just to max out my power limit (my zotac right now only goes up to 106%, i have a 500w power supply). Would i be able to overclock higher? (I'm the guy who was having the artifacts last page) How about if i increase my voltage as well? I want to stay at my current settings, but 1500mhz core is tempting lol.







. Right now i can only go up to 1200mhz core, 1360mhz boost, but it seems while playing games my boost actually goes up to 1400mhz, even though it's set to 1360mhz

edit: would modding my bios void my warranty? or can i just flash back to my original bios and it would go un-noticed. Also, what is the possibilities of me bricking my card by modding my bios? Sorry for so many questions.









Thank You


----------



## johnd0e

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *tinnyskillz*
> 
> If i were to mod my bios. Just to max out my power limit (my zotac right now only goes up to 106%, i have a 500w power supply). Would i be able to overclock higher? (I'm the guy who was having the artifacts last page) How about if i increase my voltage as well? I want to stay at my current settings, but 1500mhz core is tempting lol.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> . Right now i can only go up to 1200mhz core, 1360mhz boost, but it seems while playing games my boost actually goes up to 1400mhz, even though it's set to 1360mhz
> 
> edit: would modding my bios void my warranty? or can i just flash back to my original bios and it would go un-noticed. Also, what is the possibilities of me bricking my card by modding my bios? Sorry for so many questions.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thank You


Some one more experienced might correct me, but i think your at your limit untill you get your temps down. 73c is pretty hot, most will try to keep their cards under 60c. Id look at trying to lower your temps before you start modding bios's becuase your liekly to see no gains due to the fact that the more voltage you add the more heat youll generate and the more heat you generate the less likely you are to get stability. what does your case look like? hows the airflow?


----------



## rfarmer

Anyone curious Rise of the Tomb Raider looks fricking awesome with a 970.


----------



## microchidism

Hey guys, I think i'm going to RMA the 81% ASIC 970 SC. EVGA offered to "upgrade" me to a SSC and that seems to have better power delivery, VRM cooling and dual-bios. Downside is that it seems coil whine in the 9xx series is pretty common so the new one may have it too.

Out of curiosity which GTX 970s are known to be voltage unlocked from factory? for example my 970 SC was locked at 1.2v.

Thanks


----------



## Vellinious

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *microchidism*
> 
> Hey guys, I think i'm going to RMA the 81% ASIC 970 SC. EVGA offered to "upgrade" me to a SSC and that seems to have better power delivery, VRM cooling and dual-bios. Downside is that it seems coil whine in the 9xx series is pretty common so the new one may have it too.
> 
> Out of curiosity which GTX 970s are known to be voltage unlocked from factory? for example my 970 SC was locked at 1.2v.
> 
> Thanks


Uh...the SC isn't voltage locked. It'll go up to 1.256v to 1262v in the stock bios, just like the rest of the EVGA ACX cards. **Unless you got the reference design with the blower cooler**, then I think a bios mod would get you above 1.2v.

I'd think you a fool if you RMA'd an 81% ASIC card...just sayin.


----------



## DeathAngel74

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Vellinious*
> 
> I'd think you a fool if you RMA'd an 81% ASIC card...just sayin.


I concur, unless you are having power delivery issues.and the green pwr perfcap. None of my cards have ever been above 76% ASIC.


----------



## microchidism

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Vellinious*
> 
> Uh...the SC isn't voltage locked. It'll go up to 1.256v to 1262v in the stock bios, just like the rest of the EVGA ACX cards. **Unless you got the reference design with the blower cooler**, then I think a bios mod would get you above 1.2v.
> 
> I'd think you a fool if you RMA'd an 81% ASIC card...just sayin.


When you say in the stock bios, are you referring to using a bios editor such as maxwell tweaker or do you mean actually running the stock bios.

Cause running the stock bios the slider in afterburner doesn't change the voltage reported by gpu-z.

Unless... is 1.2v the highest the sensors are able to record and I would need to measure it manually with a multimeter?


----------



## Vellinious

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *microchidism*
> 
> When you say in the stock bios, are you referring to using a bios editor such as maxwell tweaker or do you mean actually running the stock bios.
> 
> Cause running the stock bios the slider in afterburner doesn't change the voltage reported by gpu-z.
> 
> Unless... is 1.2v the highest the sensors are able to record and I would need to measure it manually with a multimeter?


Do you have an ACX 2.0 SC version, or the blower style reference SC?


----------



## microchidism

"EVGA GeForce GTX 970 04G-P4-2974-KR 4GB SC GAMING w/ACX 2.0"


----------



## Vellinious

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *microchidism*
> 
> "EVGA GeForce GTX 970 04G-P4-2974-KR 4GB SC GAMING w/ACX 2.0"


GPUz will read voltage as high as 1.275v. I've never seen an ACX card locked down at 1.2v. Get a copy of your bios, zip it, and drop it here.


----------



## microchidism

mymicrobios.zip 137k .zip file


----------



## Vellinious

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *microchidism*
> 
> mymicrobios.zip 137k .zip file


Here, I fixed it for you. It was set at 1.212v in the bios. I upped the max voltage to 1.262. The slider should function now, and I also went ahead and raised the TDP to 330 watts, and the power limit to 250 watts at 100% and 330 watts at 132%.

The stock air cooler should be able to handle the voltage just fine, just watch the temps and create a custom fan curve.

mymicrobios.zip 135k .zip file


----------



## microchidism

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Vellinious*
> 
> Here, I fixed it for you. It was set at 1.212v in the bios. I upped the max voltage to 1.262. The slider should function now, and I also went ahead and raised the TDP to 330 watts, and the power limit to 250 watts at 100% and 330 watts at 132%.
> 
> The stock air cooler should be able to handle the voltage just fine, just watch the temps and create a custom fan curve.
> 
> mymicrobios.zip 135k .zip file


Thanks, since it has 2 6 pin connectors, is the max power draw 225 watts or so?


----------



## DeathAngel74

Hey Vellinious
I pulled off the H100i block and cleaned it and the CPU with a qtip and 91% isopropyl alcohol and reapplied thermal paste. So far, so good. 4.5GHz at 1.119V @ 65C 100% load. Figured I'd try again since I was getting 62C max at 4,4GHz. Gonna stress test for another 10 minutes, though, its been running 10 minutes already. What do you think?


----------



## DeathAngel74

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *microchidism*
> 
> Thanks, since it has 2 6 pin connectors, is the max power draw 225 watts or so?


Yeah, that sounds about right. With 1 6-pin and 1 8-pin max power draw is 300W


----------



## Vellinious

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *microchidism*
> 
> Thanks, since it has 2 6 pin connectors, is the max power draw 225 watts or so?


By spec, when the 6 pin power connector only has 5 wires coming from the PSU, they'll only pull 75 watts each. However, most PSU manufacturers went away from using true 6 pin connections a long time ago, and instead use a 6 pin connector with all 6 wires, effectively making them the exact same thing as an 8 pin power connector, with 2 less wires....thus, they can pull up to 150 watts.

It works...trust me. = )


----------



## Vellinious

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DeathAngel74*
> 
> Hey Vellinious
> I pulled off the H100i block and cleaned it and the CPU with a qtip and 91% isopropyl alcohol and reapplied thermal paste. So far, so good. 4.5GHz at 1.119V @ 65C 100% load. Figured I'd try again since I was getting 62C max at 4,4GHz. Gonna stress test for another 10 minutes, though, its been running 10 minutes already. What do you think?


Maybe you just had a bad mount. Temps seem ok to me. What are you using to stress test? OCCT? AIDA64?


----------



## microchidism

Alright thanks Vellinious, i'm in the middle of a League game so when i'm done I will give it a shot and report back.


----------



## DeathAngel74

AIDA64 and alcohol bathe :/ Had to drop to 1.117 to stay below 66C. Just hit the 10 minute mark and still 65C @ 100% load and BSOD....TODAY, lmao


----------



## Vellinious

Example time

This is what a true 6 pin looks like. 2 power wires, 3 grounds.



However, making 2 different power connections seems pretty foolish, so to cut costs and standardize the manufacturing process, most PSU manufacturers make what equates to a 6 + 2 pin...some are just 6 pins, but if there are 6 wires there, it's the same thing. They look like this. 8 pin / 6 + 2 / 6 pin.


----------



## orlfman

my evga ftw+ 970's in sli.

i had 390's in crossfire but returned them for a refund after one of the cards vrm's melted.

so had my 970's for a bit and so far love them. run a lot cooler that's for sure and performance is near identical except stronger tessellation performance. they're great boosters too. boost to 1.48ghz all on their own. voltage holds them back from higher according to gpu-z.


----------



## microchidism

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Vellinious*
> 
> Example time
> 
> This is what a true 6 pin looks like. 2 power wires, 3 grounds.
> 
> However, making 2 different power connections seems pretty foolish, so to cut costs and standardize the manufacturing process, most PSU manufacturers make what equates to a 6 + 2 pin...some are just 6 pins, but if there are 6 wires there, it's the same thing. They look like this. 8 pin / 6 + 2 / 6 pin.


Thanks for the explanation,

So if my 6 pins both support 150 Watts, does that mean that if I use one of them with the 2 extra pins plugged in it would be able to support more than the traditional 8 pin rating of 150?


----------



## DeathAngel74

@orlfman
You can try this out if you want. Just copy everything to your stock bios. There are 3 different versions of the FTW+, with different firmware revisions. Don't flash directly unless your firmware is 84.04.36.00.73.


othermod.zip 136k .zip file

1519.0/4010 1.281v 232W @ 100%/290W @ 125%

@Vellinious

Good enough for me...decent 24/7/365 clock


----------



## Vellinious

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *microchidism*
> 
> Thanks for the explanation,
> 
> So if my 6 pins both support 150 Watts, does that mean that if I use one of them with the 2 extra pins plugged in it would be able to support more than the traditional 8 pin rating of 150?


The 6 + 2 pins, and the 8 pins are exactly the same... The only difference in the 6 pin and the 6+2 / 8 pins, now, is the 2 extra ground wires. So, yes....if it's a 6+2, it'll support the spec 150.


----------



## DeathAngel74

I think this worked out nicely..

Max-59C @ 4.5GHz and 49C on the GPU Max 1.519GHz
Thanks Vellinious and Cannonkill


----------



## microchidism

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Vellinious*
> 
> The 6 + 2 pins, and the 8 pins are exactly the same... The only difference in the 6 pin and the 6+2 / 8 pins, now, is the 2 extra ground wires. So, yes....if it's a 6+2, it'll support the spec 150.


Just an update for anyone interested.

Despite the modified bios the voltage is still 1.2 at high temps (70s) and 1.212 at low temps. At this point it looks like the card is hardware limited.


----------



## daunow

Kinda, salty both the 970's I got (one is an RMA) have huge coil whine, and the fan isn't as quiet,
just one to know if at least the fan part isn't just me...


----------



## tinnyskillz

I asked this earlier but, does modding the bios void your warranty, or can you flash it back to stock and things will be fine. Also, can someone make my power limit higher. My power supply is 500w, my gtx 670 went up to 150% and things were fine so, i'm guessing anything up to 150% would be ok. Most people seem to use no more than 125-135%. That would be fine to i guess. Everything else (voltage, clock speed etc) i want untouched, i just want my power limit higher.

Thank You

GM204.rom.zip 138k .zip file


----------



## Vellinious

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *microchidism*
> 
> Just an update for anyone interested.
> 
> Despite the modified bios the voltage is still 1.2 at high temps (70s) and 1.212 at low temps. At this point it looks like the card is hardware limited.


Yours is the first ACX card that I've seen that's voltage limited. Still, with the higher power limits, did your overclocks improve?


----------



## PalominoCreek

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *johnd0e*
> 
> Some one more experienced might correct me, but i think your at your limit untill you get your temps down. 73c is pretty hot, most will try to keep their cards under 60c. Id look at trying to lower your temps before you start modding bios's becuase your liekly to see no gains due to the fact that the more voltage you add the more heat youll generate and the more heat you generate the less likely you are to get stability. what does your case look like? hows the airflow?


Under 60? Do you guys live in Minessota? Seriously, my card is usually around 70C, but it does go over 75 fairly often (especially on cutscenes for some reason). 60C is unrealistic.

EDIT:

I know anything above 70C is not optimal for Maxwell, but it can happen. In my case it's due to my Corsair 200R being fairly small and not that good at dissipating heat but sub 60C is just unrealistic and misleading.


----------



## Vellinious

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *PalominoCreek*
> 
> Under 60? Do you guys live in Minessota? Seriously, my card is usually around 70C, but it does go over 75 fairly often (especially on cutscenes for some reason). 60C is unrealistic.


This is why I cool with water


----------



## PalominoCreek

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Vellinious*
> 
> This is why I cool with water


I edited, I understand you guys are hardcore, but the guy was responding to someone that brought his core to 1500mhz, it's really unrealistic to say it should stay under 60C at that clock speed. Only with water and a lot of BIOS tweaking you might get those kind of temps.

Offtopic but does anyone know how to show the voltage on OSD with Afterburner?


----------



## Vellinious

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *PalominoCreek*
> 
> I edited, I understand you guys are hardcore, but the guy was responding to someone that brought his core to 1500mhz, it's really unrealistic to say it should stay under 60C at that clock speed. Only with water and a lot of BIOS tweaking you might get those kind of temps.
> 
> Offtopic but does anyone know how to show the voltage on OSD with Afterburner?


He's right....with temps at 73c, modding the bios is unlikely to yield any substantial gains. Create a custom fan curve, turn the fans up to 100% during benchmarking runs, do what you can to lower temps, but....at the point he's at, with the temps he's running, he's about maxed out already, and adding more heat in will likely just cause instability in the overclock. Maxwell hates heat...and so does it's memory.


----------



## Hequaqua

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *PalominoCreek*
> 
> I edited, I understand you guys are hardcore, but the guy was responding to someone that brought his core to 1500mhz, it's really unrealistic to say it should stay under 60C at that clock speed. Only with water and a lot of BIOS tweaking you might get those kind of temps.
> 
> Offtopic but does anyone know how to show the voltage on OSD with Afterburner?


It might be hard for those whose have limited case airflow, but not unrealistic at all.

Here are 4 runs of Firestrike back-to-back. Temp was well under 60°C.



To show voltage you have to go to the monitoring tab and then check the values you want to monitor. Then down below that check the box that says: Show in On screen display.

NOTE: You have to highlight it in the chart above for each value you want to see in the OSD.


----------



## microchidism

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Vellinious*
> 
> Yours is the first ACX card that I've seen that's voltage limited. Still, with the higher power limits, did your overclocks improve?


I only ran 3dmark a couple times, it ran at 1520-1530 core / 8k memory but my temps are getting pretty high (81 peak). Remember the model I have is the one where only 2/3 of the heatpipes touch the die and the default fan curve is supposedly good so that doesn't help either.

I removed my kraken g10 from my GTX 770 but didn't bother installing it on the GTX 970.

With the voltage lock RMAing the card seems like a good idea now, thoughts?


----------



## PalominoCreek

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Hequaqua*
> 
> It might be hard for those whose have limited case airflow, but not unrealistic at all.
> 
> Here are 4 runs of Firestrike back-to-back. Temp was well under 60°C.
> 
> 
> 
> To show voltage you have to go to the monitoring tab and then check the values you want to monitor. Then down below that check the box that says: Show in On screen display.
> 
> NOTE: You have to highlight it in the chart above for each value you want to see in the OSD.


What's the keyword for voltage?


----------



## tinnyskillz

Hey guys, do these readings look ok? Current, Highest, Minimum, while i was playing Assasin's Creed Syndicate


----------



## DeathAngel74

For me its backwards. My GPU stays at 49-52C @ 1.281v and my CPU is 10C higher @ 1.117v. Which make no sense because the CPU is liquid cooled by an AIO and the GPU is completely on air.


----------



## Cannonkill

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DeathAngel74*
> 
> For me its backwards. My GPU stays at 49-52C @ 1.281v and my CPU is 10C higher @ 1.117v. Which make no sense because the CPU is liquid cooled by an AIO and the GPU is completely on air.


the cpu has a larger die size so it can move more hear out and has to compute more things at once.


----------



## DeathAngel74

I know..I was being sarcastic.


----------



## Vellinious

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *tinnyskillz*
> 
> Hey guys, do these readings look ok? Current, Highest, Minimum, while i was playing Assasin's Creed Syndicate


Oh....oh my god the power limit perf caps. Good lord. lol

No...that doesn't look ok.

Raise the power target slider to max. If you've already done that, then you either need to lower your clocks, or run a custom bios.


----------



## Vellinious

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *microchidism*
> 
> I only ran 3dmark a couple times, it ran at 1520-1530 core / 8k memory but my temps are getting pretty high (81 peak). Remember the model I have is the one where only 2/3 of the heatpipes touch the die and the default fan curve is supposedly good so that doesn't help either.
> 
> I removed my kraken g10 from my GTX 770 but didn't bother installing it on the GTX 970.
> 
> With the voltage lock RMAing the card seems like a good idea now, thoughts?


If it's really locked down on the voltage, I'd say flash it back to stock and RMA it...especially if they've agreed to give you an ACX 2.0+ SSC. You'll VERY likely get a card with a worse ASIC quality, so there's no guarantee that it'll improve your situation, but......there's a chance that it could.


----------



## Hequaqua

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *PalominoCreek*
> 
> What's the keyword for voltage?


You mean in AB?

Highlighted in Yellow:


----------



## DeathAngel74

lower the power limit to 187/220 and it will help


----------



## DeathAngel74

its like my old best buy SC


----------



## PalominoCreek

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Hequaqua*
> 
> You mean in AB?
> 
> Highlighted in Yellow:


So I looked around and didn't see the GPU voltage option, I had to first tick "unlock voltage monitoring". I'll try it out in a bit. Thanks.


----------



## Hequaqua

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *PalominoCreek*
> 
> So I looked around and didn't see the GPU voltage option, I had to first tick "unlock voltage monitoring". I'll try it out in a bit. Thanks.


Oh...OK. You are right, I had forgot about that...lol

GL!


----------



## tinnyskillz

Page 2272 post #22716 i attached my stock bios, and asked if someone can mod my bios to just up the power limit, and leave everything else as it is (leave clock, voltage, memory etc alone). Nobody replied. My power limit is all the way up in afterburner. It only goes up to 106% i believe.


----------



## DeathAngel74

@tinnyskillz
I'll take a look

@microchidism
Try this

microbiosmod.zip 136k .zip file


----------



## PalominoCreek

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Hequaqua*
> 
> Oh...OK. You are right, I had forgot about that...lol
> 
> GL!


I usually just used GPU-z + the Unreal Apartment benchmark but the guy pulled it off his website. I'm actually curious as to why, it was pretty revolutionary.


----------



## slickwilly

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *tinnyskillz*
> 
> Page 2272 post #22716 i attached my stock bios, and asked if someone can mod my bios to just up the power limit, and leave everything else as it is (leave clock, voltage, memory etc alone). Nobody replied. My power limit is all the way up in afterburner. It only goes up to 106% i believe.


If a BIOS flash is what your after then look at this thread
http://www.overclock.net/t/1517316/extract-and-flash-gtx-970-and-980-firmware-zosons-h2o-and-air-custom-bios


----------



## Vellinious

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *tinnyskillz*
> 
> Page 2272 post #22716 i attached my stock bios, and asked if someone can mod my bios to just up the power limit, and leave everything else as it is (leave clock, voltage, memory etc alone). Nobody replied. My power limit is all the way up in afterburner. It only goes up to 106% i believe.


Try this

BIOS.zip 136k .zip file


----------



## Vellinious

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *slickwilly*
> 
> If a BIOS flash is what your after then look at this thread
> http://www.overclock.net/t/1517316/extract-and-flash-gtx-970-and-980-firmware-zosons-h2o-and-air-custom-bios


Don't use those bios files on the first page....they're not very good.


----------



## DeathAngel74

@tinnyskillz

tinnyskillzmod.zip 136k .zip file


----------



## Vellinious

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DeathAngel74*
> 
> @tinnyskillz
> 
> tinnyskillzmod.zip 136k .zip file


Those power limits you're putting in those are low, man.....too low.


----------



## tinnyskillz

Thanks @ Vellinious. I will try yours in a little while. Is this my bios that i uploaded, modified, or is this pulled from another website? I don't want to risk bricking my card lol.


----------



## DeathAngel74

I used the one you posted


----------



## Vellinious

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *tinnyskillz*
> 
> Thanks @ Vellinious. I will try yours in a little while. Is this my bios that i uploaded, modified, or is this pulled from another website? I don't want to risk bricking my card lol.


It's your bios, modified.


----------



## DeathAngel74

Sorry @ Vellinious
I was basing it off how LOW they already were. Need more coffee=me thinky better


----------



## tinnyskillz

What's the power limit increased to? Is everything else the same. Once again thank you for helping me, and sorry for all the questions (i'm new to all of this).


----------



## DeathAngel74

Just the power table. Now you have two to test


----------



## Vellinious

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *tinnyskillz*
> 
> What's the power limit increased to? Is everything else the same. Once again thank you for helping me, and sorry for all the questions (i'm new to all of this).


I raised the TDP and power limit to 330 watts.


----------



## microchidism

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DeathAngel74*
> 
> @tinnyskillz
> I'll take a look
> 
> @microchidism
> Try this
> 
> microbiosmod.zip 136k .zip file


Voltage is around 1.175, slider doesn't seem to do anything in afterburner

In precision the max the slider goes to is 1.212

Thanks for trying tho


----------



## DeathAngel74

do you still get the power perfcap? 1.212 is the max on that card. Should be 1506.5 MHz at 1.212v


----------



## DeathAngel74

I'd RMA the card. I had the same issues until I got a SSC 2.0+


----------



## microchidism

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DeathAngel74*
> 
> do you still get the power perfcap? 1.212 is the max on that card. Should be 1506.5 MHz at 1.212v


It was doing 1506 at 1.175 for my 3dmark run

no cap as listed by GPU-Z, normally it alternated between vrel and vop


----------



## DeathAngel74

NICE! Have you tried gaming yet? Does it hold at 1506.5?


----------



## DeathAngel74

MOst of my issues were related to the power limit, but i had to decrease max voltage to stay under the power limit. Newer ACX 2.0+ card shouldn't be limited to 1.212v though.


----------



## tinnyskillz

I used the bios from Vellinious (thank you), and put my power limit all the way up to 126%. Here's what it says in gpu-z. Current, minimum, and maximum (while playing Assassin's Creed Syndicate again). My max temps were 80c. I checked my fan control, and my fan profile was off. This specific card is known for running hot without a profile (80c is the norm). I will enable my fan profile. I also have a pic of my fan settings below. I also wanted to note that i keep my power management in nvidia's control panel on high performance, not adaptive (which would downclock when idle and lower my temps a little).


----------



## microchidism

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DeathAngel74*
> 
> MOst of my issues were related to the power limit, but i had to decrease max voltage to stay under the power limit. Newer ACX 2.0+ card shouldn't be limited to 1.212v though.


The score was about 100 higher, 13200 vs 13100 GPU score.

The card could always do ~1500/8000 in games, I played 20 hrs in Witcher 3 at that speed. Sometimes I used to get stuttering due to hitting the power limit a lot.

But in the end if the voltage is locked and ~1500-1550 is where the card will reach then I can't really see a reason to put up with the coil-whine.

I figure even if the RMA has an ASIC in the 60s or 70s I should be able to reach similar core speeds if not more due to added voltage. In addition since I was considering using my kraken g10 on the card, I could use the better VRM cooling and power delivery.


----------



## DeathAngel74

Agreed. I just to figure how to fit the g10 and x41 in my case....
My. Current card is 67.9% running 1519/4018 i think


----------



## PalominoCreek

So my voltage is 1.218V at 1495/3580, do you guys think I could push 1500 with this voltage?


----------



## DeathAngel74

You could try. I have as low as 1.212v with my old wonky evga 970 sc


----------



## microchidism

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *PalominoCreek*
> 
> So my voltage is 1.218V at 1495/3580, do you guys think I could push 1500 with this voltage?


Well that all depends on the card but 5mhz isn't really that much. You certainly won't notice it performance wise but I understand a lot of us like even numbers.


----------



## Vellinious

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *tinnyskillz*
> 
> I used the bios from Vellinious (thank you), and put my power limit all the way up to 126%. Here's what it says in gpu-z. Current, minimum, and maximum (while playing Assassin's Creed Syndicate again). My max temps were 80c. I checked my fan control, and my fan profile was off. This specific card is known for running hot without a profile (80c is the norm). I will enable my fan profile. I also have a pic of my fan settings below. I also wanted to note that i keep my power management in nvidia's control panel on high performance, not adaptive (which would downclock when idle and lower my temps a little).


Much better. Those power limits I set in the bios are what worked for me on my 970FTW ACX 2.0 card all the way up to 1.282v, with 1650+ on the core and 2175ish on the memory without hitting a power limit. You should be good to go.


----------



## tinnyskillz

Thank You.


----------



## Vellinious

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *PalominoCreek*
> 
> So my voltage is 1.218V at 1495/3580, do you guys think I could push 1500 with this voltage?


You're nearly there already....push it.


----------



## PalominoCreek

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Vellinious*
> 
> You're nearly there already....push it.


Funny, I just got a grey screen while gaming and had to reboot the system. No idea what was that about, could it be sign of an unstable OC?


----------



## Vellinious

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *PalominoCreek*
> 
> Funny, I just got a grey screen while gaming and had to reboot the system. No idea what was that about, could it be sign of an unstable OC?


Yes. Absolutely.

Test overclocks with Firestrike Ultra....if you own Firestrike, loop graphics test 1 and 2 for an hour to get your game stable overclock set. If there's any instability in your overclock, an hour of looping FS ultra will find it......


----------



## PalominoCreek

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Vellinious*
> 
> Yes. Absolutely.
> 
> Test overclocks with Firestrike Ultra....if you own Firestrike, loop graphics test 1 and 2 for an hour to get your game stable overclock set. If there's any instability in your overclock, an hour of looping FS ultra will find it......


It's funny though, I played Watch_Dogs and finished it with 1495mhz and now I get a grey screen on WH: Dawn of War II, a 2009 game. I'll try Firestrike in a while, are grey screens common or should I be worried?

Firestrike Ultra is beyond my reach lol, I'll just loop vanilla FS.


----------



## owikhan

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Vellinious*
> 
> If you're using Precision X, enable Kboost, move the power target slider all the way up, put +20mv on the voltage slider, put +100 on the core, and +300 on the memory. Adjust from there, depending on what you see in GPUz. Target clocks for a 970 on air should be around 1500 core clocks, and 2000 memory....each card is different, and you'll have to mess with voltages and power limits, but those are good targets to shoot for.
> 
> There's nothing at all in the stock bios that will allow you to harm your card in any way, shape or form. The voltage is locked in the bios to max out at 1.262v (on most 970s, some are less). You'll likely see a max of 1.256v. So, as long as your temps are good, move the slider all the way up and run with it.
> 
> Also...download GPUz and open the sensors tab. Use either Unigine Heaven or 3D Mark Firestrike to put stress on the GPU and test the overclock. That's not likely to give you "game stable" overclocks, as each game is a little bit different, and each driver version even more different, but they'll give a basic understanding of how to fine tune your clocks for the best performance, so you can do it for the games you want to play.
> 
> Now that you have GPUz downloaded, and the sensors tab open, watch the core clock, memory clock, voltage and pay particular attention to the perf cap performance line. The perf cap performance line will tell you exactly what's capping the performance of the GPU, so you can work around it. VREL, isn't anything to worry about. Really common. VOP, means you need more voltage to go any further. And PWR, means Power. You're at the cards maximum power target, and clocking any higher won't do you any good, because the card will just throttle itself to get itself back under the power limits.
> 
> There are ways around the power limits, but.....that's a whole different animal. Tackle this one first.
> 
> Oh...and IF you're running SLI. Open two instances of GPUz. One for each GPU. That will be important to dialing in your overclock to work well on both cards. The selector at the bottom of GPUz will allow you to select which card each window will monitor.











like this ?


----------



## Vellinious

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *PalominoCreek*
> 
> It's funny though, I played Watch_Dogs and finished it with 1495mhz and now I get a grey screen on WH: Dawn of War II, a 2009 game. I'll try Firestrike in a while, are grey screens common or should I be worried?
> 
> Firestrike Ultra is beyond my reach lol, I'll just loop vanilla FS.


It doesn't need to be pretty....it needs to stress the GPU. Which it will better than anything else.... Turn the monitor off if you can't stand watching single digit fps firestrike runs, but.....FS standard isn't going to cut it.


----------



## PalominoCreek

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Vellinious*
> 
> It doesn't need to be pretty....it needs to stress the GPU. Which it will better than anything else.... Turn the monitor off if you can't stand watching single digit fps firestrike runs, but.....FS standard isn't going to cut it.


Oh it wasn't about that, it's the fact I need to pay like 95$ to run it, or maybe I'm not looking in the right places. I just ran FS though


----------



## Vellinious

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *PalominoCreek*
> 
> Oh it wasn't about that, it's the fact I need to pay like 95$ to run it, or maybe I'm not looking in the right places. I just ran FS though


Buy Firestrike on Steam when it's on sale for like $6. The ability to choose which tests you want to run for testing is worth every penny.


----------



## PalominoCreek

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Vellinious*
> 
> Buy Firestrike on Steam when it's on sale for like $6. The ability to choose which tests you want to run for testing is worth every penny.


I might. I think I need to either lower the clock speeds or increase the voltage, what do you recommend? I'd like to reach 1500.


----------



## Vellinious

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *PalominoCreek*
> 
> I might. I think I need to either lower the clock speeds or increase the voltage, what do you recommend? I'd like to reach 1500.


If your temps are still ok, raise the voltage a little bit. If temps get too warm, increase your fan curve.


----------



## Vellinious

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *owikhan*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> like this ?


Put it on the extreme HD preset and run it again.

The top photo didn't show up


----------



## Vellinious

If ya'll get a chance before the new tech comes out, I highly recommend trying one of these, at least for a few weeks...they're quite a bit of fun, and the bios modding is on a completely different level. I got lucky and got a pretty good card, but....I'm impressed with it.

http://www.3dmark.com/compare/fs/7358506/fs/6557355


----------



## PalominoCreek

So I just ran the Heaven benchmark for two hours, no grey screens. :/


----------



## wreckless

quick question.. what is the optimal driver for the 970 right now.. the current one (361.75)?


----------



## Vellinious

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *wreckless*
> 
> quick question.. what is the optimal driver for the 970 right now.. the current one (361.75)?


For benchmarking? 353.62


----------



## wreckless

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Vellinious*
> 
> For benchmarking? 353.62


just for standard gameplay (F04, mostly)


----------



## Vellinious

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *wreckless*
> 
> just for standard gameplay (F04, mostly)


Best stick with the newer ones then. Everything put out since August 15, has been game hot fixes and enhancements.


----------



## johnd0e

Well im having a fun night already. oprah winfrey is in my computer giving away free display driver crashes and hey look the last post in here is about display drivers......i need to go play the lottery. Only thing different from yesterday is windows 10 updated last night when i shut down. I was running driver 361.43, and even with my modded bios neither card would work. so i rolled back to 359.06 now one cards working. anyone have any thoughts?

*EDIT:*

Fixed it, loaded up 353.62 appears to have worked. dunno whats up with 361.43 and 359.06 and this windows 10 update but it doesnt want to play nice on my computer. Now how can i keep my cards from updateing.....think ill just keep them on 353.62.


----------



## DeathAngel74

If it matters, I'm using 359.00. The only reason is due to Assassin's Creed Syndicate. Anything after that has no relevance to any of the games I play.


----------



## johnd0e

i was trying to keep up to date for the most part for enhancements for fallout 4....like SLI support......but even with 361.43 that didnt work very well and i had to fudge it myself to get it to work. so ill just stick with 353.62.


----------



## DeathAngel74

How is FallOut 4? Been thinking about buying it.


----------



## Vellinious

Finally got around to taking a shot of the full setup. = ) Still working on it, but...it's coming together.


----------



## DeathAngel74

Nice! What build are you installing?


----------



## johnd0e

Im loving it. its definetly a game worth getting in my opinion. Theres just so much to do in it that i have yet to get bored even after playing for 6 hours some nights.

EDIT:

also, it might just be how im playing it...but it seems so much more involved then the previous fallouts. like in new vegas or fallout 3 id have already aquired a boat load of caps and ammo and the game would just be to easy.....but so far in fallout 4, ive never been able to get over like 2000caps before needing to spend on something. and my ammo is always going empty on the better guns.


----------



## Vellinious

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DeathAngel74*
> 
> Nice! What build are you installing?


10 Pro.... I had it on dual boot for a while, but the SSD I had it on crapped out on me, so....just doin the whole thing.


----------



## DeathAngel74

11099?


----------



## Vellinious

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DeathAngel74*
> 
> 11099?


Pfft, I dunno. I hit the button to upgrade.


----------



## DeathAngel74

Check PM. Burn it to DVD or create bootable USB.


----------



## johnd0e

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Vellinious*
> 
> 10 Pro.... I had it on dual boot for a while, but the SSD I had it on crapped out on me, so....just doin the whole thing.


knock on wood, my windows 10 pro 64bit has been doing good, i had some issues on day one that caused me to kill my motherboards bios chip......windows crashed during a bios update right after it deleted the bios. but since then i have had no issues with it, i cant really blame this display driver acting up on windows since i dont know 100% that is the cause....but it seems pretty suspicious that it started acting up after this last windows update it did.


----------



## DeathAngel74

I never let Winblowz install Geforce drivers. I use DDU and download straight from NVidia. THere is a way to stop windows from dl'ing them, with a registry edit. also, disable windows driver enforcement if you want to manually install them.


----------



## DeathAngel74

I just found this:

Clean install doesn't work apparently.


----------



## slickwilly

I Dled Heaven bench mark last night and ran it to see what my new card could do, monitor temps and see if it would suffer from coil whine, temps never went higher than 61c. but fans where at full speed, my card is the GTX 970 FTW+ boost clock is listed as 1367 but EVGa's own tool showed my boost as 1405, I have not OCed the card at all, I only tweaked the fan speed profile to keep the card cool while playing FO4. is this normal or just a glitch? I am running Win10, I did the free upgrade from Win7 pro X64


----------



## Vellinious

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *slickwilly*
> 
> I Dled Heaven bench mark last night and ran it to see what my new card could do, monitor temps and see if it would suffer from coil whine, temps never went higher than 61c. but fans where at full speed, my card is the GTX 970 FTW+ boost clock is listed as 1367 but EVGa's own tool showed my boost as 1405, I have not OCed the card at all, I only tweaked the fan speed profile to keep the card cool while playing FO4. is this normal or just a glitch? I am running Win10, I did the free upgrade from Win7 pro X64


That's boost 2.0. Completely normal.


----------



## Hequaqua

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *slickwilly*
> 
> I Dled Heaven bench mark last night and ran it to see what my new card could do, monitor temps and see if it would suffer from coil whine, temps never went higher than 61c. but fans where at full speed, my card is the GTX 970 FTW+ boost clock is listed as 1367 but EVGa's own tool showed my boost as 1405, I have not OCed the card at all, I only tweaked the fan speed profile to keep the card cool while playing FO4. is this normal or just a glitch? I am running Win10, I did the free upgrade from Win7 pro X64


Glitch? You mean it boosting over the boost clock? No, that is normal.

Your temps are fine too. As for the fans being at 100% that is normally set in the bios of the card, based on temps. You were right to create your own profile to deal with it. You can mod the bios later, and apply most of the settings that will give you the best performance for your card. These can be your fans, power limit, voltage, etc.

You can take a look at this, it will help explain most of the settings and how to go about modding.

http://www.overclock.net/t/1517316/extract-and-flash-gtx-970-and-980-firmware-zosons-h2o-and-air-custom-bios

There are also a lot of info in this thread.


----------



## PalominoCreek

So there's no other way to really stress my card? Firestrike isn't on sale and I did loop the Heaven benchmark for two hours but no gray screens. I just find it funny that it gave me a grey screen on a 7 year old game. I did lower the memory clock a bit though, I think 3580 was pretty overkill.

How easy is it to change my max. voltage with Maxwell BIOS tweaker btw?


----------



## Vellinious

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *PalominoCreek*
> 
> So there's no other way to really stress my card? Firestrike isn't on sale and I did loop the Heaven benchmark for two hours but no gray screens. I just find it funny that it gave me a grey screen on a 7 year old game. I did lower the memory clock a bit though, I think 3580 was pretty overkill.
> 
> How easy is it to change my max. voltage with Maxwell BIOS tweaker btw?


Any of the benchmarks at the highest settings will put stress on your GPU, I've just found the FS ultra graphics test 1 and 2 are the best way to find any weakness in the overclock settings you're trying to run.

As for gaming.....every game is different. One game may not like any overclock at all, where another will let you go nearly as high as the card will allow. That's strictly on a game per game basis. The only clock you can be sure will work with EVERY game you play, is stock clocks.


----------



## DeathAngel74

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *PalominoCreek*
> 
> So there's no other way to really stress my card? Firestrike isn't on sale and I did loop the Heaven benchmark for two hours but no gray screens. I just find it funny that it gave me a grey screen on a 7 year old game. I did lower the memory clock a bit though, I think 3580 was pretty overkill.
> 
> How easy is it to change my max. voltage with Maxwell BIOS tweaker btw?


Isn't 3505 stock?
I think I'm running mine at 4009 (8018). I read something about a legacy physx driver that helped with gray screens and crashes with older games. Maybe that will be helpful to you.
http://www.nvidia.com/object/physx-9.12.1031-legacy-driver.html


----------



## johnd0e

I have 2 ssc's and stock memory is 3505. they can easily support +500MHz, wich from what ive seen is about the norm for these cards.


----------



## PalominoCreek

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DeathAngel74*
> 
> Isn't 3505 stock?
> I think I'm running mine at 4009 (8018). I read something about a legacy physx driver that helped with gray screens and crashes with older games. Maybe that will be helpful to you.
> http://www.nvidia.com/object/physx-9.12.1031-legacy-driver.html


I actually had installed the latest version of Phsyx in order to play Borderlands 2. In vain though because the game freezes after the first cinematic (not a graphics card issue here). I had read that I had to install the latest version of Phsyx so it didn't freeze but that didn't solve it, I honestly don't use Phsyx at all so I might just uninstall it now, see if it has something to do with the grey screen I got.

And yes, the stock clock is 3505, I had it at 3580 which is for me a big push but someone said benchmarks liked high memory clocks so I just left it there.


----------



## DeathAngel74

Hey guys, I need advice
Should I turn 2 of the fans on the H100i to intake and have the other 2 exhaust? 2 are inside the case connected to the radiator, 2 are outside connected to the radiator.
Right now they are all exhaust. TIA, trying to do better than 65C under max load....The 2 on the left would be push and the 2 on the right would be pull, correct?


----------



## johnd0e

wait....you have 4 fans on one radiator 2 on each side all pulling air from the radiator? if so yes switch oneside to push into the radiator, preferably on the fresh air side not the internal case side.

make it so your fans flow like this:


----------



## DeathAngel74

its set like that, but in the opposite direction.


----------



## johnd0e

so your pulling air from inside the case and exhuasting it out? depending how hot it is inside your case compared to your ambient outside you might see a drop in temps switching it to pulling in fresh air from outside, but i wouldn't get my hopes up on it changing by like 10c.

my EK predator 240 came with the fans pulling from the inside of the case and when i switched them to pull from the outside i droped 2c.


----------



## DeathAngel74

Thanks! Gonna take the fam out to see Kung Fu Panda 3 later. I may or may not swap fan directions. Not really worth it to swap for 2*C?


----------



## arniks8

Has anyone had something like this?
I've tried different bioses ( even "baking" in core clock thing) and tried different drivers, but nothing changes. the same problem appears when in game.


----------



## DeathAngel74

Can you post the bios, so we can take a look? Maybe we can help if we know more info about the bios you're using.


----------



## JustAfleshWound

I see behavior like that some times in games with power management set to adaptive for that game in nvidia control panel. Is it an actual performance problem or just something your'e noticing on sensors tabs?


----------



## johnd0e

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DeathAngel74*
> 
> Thanks! Gonna take the fam out to see Kung Fu Panda 3 later. I may or may not swap fan directions. Not really worth it to swap for 2*C?


Maybe try running with no side panel and see what temp drop you get first, then decide if its worth the effort.


----------



## arniks8

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DeathAngel74*
> 
> Can you post the bios, so we can take a look? Maybe we can help if we know more info about the bios you're using.


https://drive.google.com/open?id=0B3WHlRw1-l6eRkNtbHl0dHJ5V3c
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *JustAfleshWound*
> 
> I see behavior like that some times in games with power management set to adaptive for that game in nvidia control panel. Is it an actual performance problem or just something your'e noticing on sensors tabs?


Actual performance problem, I only saw this yesterday.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *johnd0e*
> 
> Maybe try running with no side panel and see what temp drop you get first, then decide if its worth the effort.


My PC is on a cardboard.


----------



## johnd0e

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *arniks8*
> 
> My PC is on a cardboard.


I was responding to Deathangel about his fan setup on his radiator, sorry for the confusion.


----------



## arniks8

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *johnd0e*
> 
> I was responding to Deathangel about his fan setup on his radiator, sorry for the confusion.


It''s ok


----------



## arniks8

I did another run in a different pc and now it's like this








BTW I have shorted shunt resistors.


----------



## johnd0e

also @arniks8, might be easier for people to view your bios if you just upload it straight to the forum,

first click the attatchment button(paperclip):



it will open this window, clickchoose file:



navigate to the folder with your bios, and make a zip folder with your bios in it:



hit open and youll go back to this window which should have your file in it, just hit submit and your done:


----------



## Vellinious

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *arniks8*
> 
> BTW I have shorted shunt resistors.


Why not just run a custom bios to increase the power limit?

And what program are you using there to put stress on the GPU?


----------



## arniks8

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *johnd0e*
> 
> -snip


Thanks, I'll keep it in mind


----------



## arniks8

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Vellinious*
> 
> Why not just run a custom bios to increase the power limit?
> 
> And what program are you using there to put stress on the GPU?


I have done both


----------



## Vellinious

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *arniks8*
> 
> I have done both


I guess I don't understand the need to short the shunt resistors. Increasing the power limits in the bios will get you more power available to the card than you'll ever actually be able to use, without also doing voltage mods. Just sayin.


----------



## Vellinious

You have your bios file set to private....set it to public, so we can download and view it.


----------



## arniks8

bios.zip 136k .zip file

This is the last one I tried, but others had the same issue. I hadn't played a game for a while, but It was all fine in first week of January.


----------



## Vellinious

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *arniks8*
> 
> bios.zip 136k .zip file
> 
> This is the last one I tried, but others had the same issue. I hadn't played a game for a while, but It was all fine in first week of January.


That bios file looks fine. What were you using to put stress on the GPU in that screenshot?


----------



## arniks8

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Vellinious*
> 
> That bios file looks fine. What were you using to put stress on the GPU in that screenshot?


MSI kombustor's GPU physics stress test. I also tried witcher 3 after that and had the same issue.


----------



## Vellinious

So, your issue is that the clock is erratic? Jumping up and down?

Have you tried completely uninstalling your drivers and reinstalling them using DDU?


----------



## johnd0e

Id also try re installing drivers, last night my cards were acting goofy and i ended up going to an older driver and it is fixed now. my drivers were constantly crashing on desktop, so not like your issue but definitely worth a shot.


----------



## arniks8

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Vellinious*
> 
> So, your issue is that the clock is erratic? Jumping up and down?
> 
> Have you tried completely uninstalling your drivers and reinstalling them using DDU?


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *johnd0e*
> 
> Id also try re installing drivers, last night my cards were acting goofy and i ended up going to an older driver and it is fixed now. my drivers were constantly crashing on desktop, so not like your issue but definitely worth a shot.


I already did reinstall drivers and uninstalled using DDU.


----------



## johnd0e

Have you tried an older driver? My problems didn't go away until i loaded an older driver, 353.62 to be exact.


----------



## DeathAngel74

You were right john
Shaved a few *C by switching out fans that were dying.


----------



## johnd0e

Glad to hear you got your temps down. What fans are you running now?


----------



## rfarmer

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DeathAngel74*
> 
> You were right john
> Shaved -4-5Cduring stress testing and -10C gaming(51-52C) now by changing old fans that didn't spin very fast at all. lol They were spinning at 875RPM. The newer ones are spinning at 1500-1800RPM. Thanks guys! I left the fans as exhaust on the H100i.


Corsair uses aluminum radiators with high fpi, you need high static, high rpm fans for decent cooling.


----------



## DeathAngel74

I take it back, lol -4C or 5C all around. Antecs, Corsairs and Thermaltakes. 8x120mm, 1x140mm


----------



## kgtuning

Can someone recommend a good 970 that takes a full coverage EK block? I'm currently running AMD and want to make the switch.


----------



## daunow

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kgtuning*
> 
> Can someone recommend a good 970 that takes a full coverage EK block? I'm currently running AMD and want to make the switch.


What happen to you with AMD?


----------



## kgtuning

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *daunow*
> 
> What happen to you with AMD?


Well, I need an upgrade (currently running 7950's), I use Linux (I think Nvidia's drivers are better for this task) and I want to try something different.


----------



## Vellinious

Any of the EVGA ACX 2.0 cards have EK full coverage blocks. They're very good cards. There are others though. Find them here.

https://www.ekwb.com/configurator/


----------



## kgtuning

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Vellinious*
> 
> Any of the EVGA ACX 2.0 cards have EK full coverage blocks. They're very good cards. There are others though. Find them here.
> 
> https://www.ekwb.com/configurator/


Thanks! I was leaning towards EVGA.


----------



## Vellinious

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kgtuning*
> 
> Well, I need an upgrade (currently running 7950's), I use Linux (I think Nvidia's drivers are better for this task) and I want to try something different.


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kgtuning*
> 
> Thanks! I was leaning towards EVGA.


The drawback to the ACX 2.0 cards, is that they have very low power limits in the stock bios....so, make sure to get one with a dual bios. I recommend the FTW.

I still have the custom bios file I used for mine.


----------



## kgtuning

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Vellinious*
> 
> The drawback to the ACX 2.0 cards, is that they have very low power limits in the stock bios....so, make sure to get one with a dual bios. I recommend the FTW.
> 
> I still have the custom bios file I used for mine.


Interesting, so not all of the evga 970's have dual bios? I'll definitely keep that in mind. The FTW seems good. Thanks again for your time.


----------



## Sycksyde

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Vellinious*
> 
> The drawback to the ACX 2.0 cards, is that they have very low power limits in the stock bios....so, make sure to get one with a dual bios. I recommend the FTW.
> 
> .


+1 to this.

The ACX cards are also hard limited to 1.212v so if you get a potato overclocker like I did you can't add much voltage at all....my card maxed at 1450mhz


----------



## kgtuning

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Sycksyde*
> 
> +1 to this.
> 
> The ACX cards are also hard limited to 1.212v so if you get a potato overclocker like I did you can't add much voltage at all....my card maxed at 1450mhz


Good to know. Hopefully I get a decent one. After looking at newegg.. The FTW seems like a good choice.


----------



## Vellinious

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Sycksyde*
> 
> +1 to this.
> 
> The ACX cards are also hard limited to 1.212v so if you get a potato overclocker like I did you can't add much voltage at all....my card maxed at 1450mhz


No, they're not. My 970 FTWs would run at 1.275v, and did so, on a daily basis.


----------



## DeathAngel74

I thought the only ones limited were the reference


----------



## arniks8

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *johnd0e*
> 
> Have you tried an older driver? My problems didn't go away until i loaded an older driver, 353.62 to be exact.


I tried 350.xx, it had the same issue.


----------



## daunow

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kgtuning*
> 
> Well, I need an upgrade (currently running 7950's), I use Linux (I think Nvidia's drivers are better for this task) and I want to try something different.


Never really understood the point of linux besides coding, don't see why you wouldn't want to dual-boot to windows to game.

I can recommend you the 970, but so far my experience is not that great and I do have a FTW one like @vellinious recommended you, but I am a living curse.


----------



## kgtuning

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *daunow*
> 
> Never really understood the point of linux besides coding, don't see why you wouldn't want to dual-boot to windows to game.
> 
> I can recommend you the 970, but so far my experience is not that great and I do have a FTW one like @vellinious recommended you, but I am a living curse.


Well I will keep this short because it is the wrong place for this discussion. I like Linux, I do not like Windows and if I was going to go through the trouble of dual booting I would just use wine instead.


----------



## Mr-Dark

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Vellinious*
> 
> No, they're not. My 970 FTWs would run at 1.275v, and did so, on a daily basis.


+1.. the only limited card is the basic ACX version and first gen SC... some report the first gen SSC locked but I'm not sure about that


----------



## Sycksyde

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Vellinious*
> 
> No, they're not. My 970 FTWs would run at 1.275v, and did so, on a daily basis.


I'm talking about the SC and SSC ACX models...the FTW does allow more volts.

My card was a ACX 2.0 SSC and it was locked down.


----------



## arniks8

Looks like some sensor or something has died and GPU hits perfcap all-time.


----------



## arniks8

WTH is wrong with this GPU? I lowered core ( ~200Mhz ) below stock and now core clock is stable, but memory clock goes nuts.


----------



## DeathAngel74

Finally done!


Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


----------



## nowcontrol

The images are not working??


----------



## DeathAngel74

Fixed in post 22852


----------



## rfarmer

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DeathAngel74*
> 
> Fixed in post 22852


Looks good.


----------



## nowcontrol

I've been thinking about getting a couple of 3x packs of those TT Riing RGB fans, but the cheapest in UK is £35 per pack.

My case really needs to be lit up but it's a bit too much ££ for me to afford to blow on fans at the moment.


----------



## DeathAngel74

Yeah, they're $17 USD each! Very expensive.
BTW, that's not smoke, I was vaping while taking pics! LMAO


----------



## orbitalwalsh

lifted from my blog but almost finally finished the Asus Hybrid cooled Turbo card

All laid out
http://s700.photobucket.com/user/orbitalwalsh/media/IMG_20160131_090923.jpg.html

top side up, fits like a glove!
http://s700.photobucket.com/user/orbitalwalsh/media/IMG_20160201_070525.jpg.html
Correct way up, will need to trim the bottom left fin just to make sure it clears the mount point
http://s700.photobucket.com/user/orbitalwalsh/media/IMG_20160201_070744.jpg.html
From this image you can see the Ram will need to be trimmed off. i Though about trimming down the fins but still won't work and dont want to cut the memory plate section and just easier to cut the ramp, and plastic glue back on in future. You can also see with the heatsink, theres plenty of height clearance too
http://s700.photobucket.com/user/orbitalwalsh/media/IMG_20160201_070844.jpg.html

Hope tonight to mount the whole thing together and attach the red LEDs to the fan section to light it up.

With the second card i'll just use the universal alphacool mounting without the heatsink and use some heatsinks for ram chips.

Currently on air cooled hitting +123hz oc on the Core and +450hz on the Mem, in firestrike top card hits 83c!


----------



## orbitalwalsh

Teaser shots. Just need to drill the inlet and outlet ports. Then do it all over again
http://s700.photobucket.com/user/orbitalwalsh/media/IMG_20160201_201702.jpg.html
http://s700.photobucket.com/user/orbitalwalsh/media/IMG_20160201_200314.jpg.html


----------



## microchidism

I love that setup

small card with a gigantic watercooler


----------



## Benjiw

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *nowcontrol*
> 
> I've been thinking about getting a couple of 3x packs of those TT Riing RGB fans, but the cheapest in UK is £35 per pack.
> 
> My case really needs to be lit up but it's a bit too much ££ for me to afford to blow on fans at the moment.


Buy LED strips instead, darkmod ones from Mayhems' store, got one for my brother last year and it's awesome, better than any fan. RGB fans will be cheap tat just like much of the RGB stuff on the market.


----------



## nowcontrol

I'd rather get the NZXT HUE+ if i'm gonna go the led strip route, the customization's look limitless and it's slightly cheaper than the 6 TT fans that i would need.









I can't stand being restricted to a single colour anymore







i must have RGB. Even my living room corner LED lamp has basic RGB.

It would be simpler to have the strips with the software control tho i would need to get the NZXT IU01 to add a needed USB connection [almost equaling out the cost now] but the riing fans would look smashing in the front and rear grill plus two on my H110i GTX. MMMM...DECISIONS!!!









Also, I doubt very much that the Thermaltake fans are cheap tat.


----------



## DeathAngel74

tt rgb fans
http://www.thermaltake.com/products-model.aspx?id=C_00002731&o=1


----------



## johnd0e

id go with the hue+ and some strips. ive actually been trying to get a hue+ to swap my alchemy strips out but everyone is sold out currently.

IMO light strips are more versatile then fans when it comes to being creative. the ability to hide your lightsource and light up specific areas just trumps having one or more huge light sources blaring in your face. again thats just my oppinion though. i do like some builds with led fans, just has to be done tastefully.

heres with just one 60CM strip and one ~10CM:


EDIT:

The fans Deathangel posted above are definetly nice looking...id even use them, perhaps as the rear exhuast fan.


----------



## DeathAngel74

I'm going to change the color scheme to black and red, to match other things I own....


----------



## daunow

Code:



Code:


Just select Australia as your country of residence.
Tomb Raider: http://www.asus.com/event/VGA/Rise-of-the-Tomb-Raider/index.aspx?l=1
Then go to: https://redeem.geforce.com/
R6: siege / AC: Syndicate: http://www.asus.com/event/VGA/Bullets-or-Blades/
Then go to: https://redeem.geforce.com/?campaignID=BULLETSORBLADES
Season pass: http://www.asus.com/event/VGA/Extra-Bullets-or-Blades/
Edit: Credit: http://lowcygier.pl/darmowe/rise-of-the-tomb-raider-za-darmo-dla-posiadaczy-kart-graficznych-gtx-980-ti-980-i-970-od-asusa/

If your 970 is from asus, basically one free game kinda wish I had one lol


----------



## DeathAngel74

Dang it!! I guess they have to make it up to us somehow since most of the GPU's are locked @ 1.212v.....


----------



## orbitalwalsh

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *microchidism*
> 
> I love that setup
> 
> small card with a gigantic watercooler


Thanks, just hoping the swiftech H240X can handle two of these blocks.
Unsure whether to volt mod as well if the intention is to sell



Also unsure whether to spray paint the plate gloss white.
Hopefully should be able to push the core past +123 and get the ram past +450 . if i can get the temp down from 83c to 50s ill be happy


----------



## DeathAngel74

What are your stock clocks if you don't mind me asking?


----------



## orbitalwalsh

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DeathAngel74*
> 
> What are your stock clocks if you don't mind me asking?


myself?

stock Asus Turbo is ;

GPU Boost Clock : 1228 MHz (Firestrike boosted to 1300 odd)
GPU Base Clock : 1088 MHz
Mem 7010 MHz
Temps in the 75c area

Current Overclock @ +12mv

GPU Boost Clock : 1362 MHz
GPU Base Clock : 1211 MHz
Mem 7910 MHz

Temps 83c top, 75c bottom card

all on stock cooler, Auto Fan


----------



## DeathAngel74

thanks. I was just curious.


----------



## orbitalwalsh

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DeathAngel74*
> 
> thanks. I was just curious.


not problem, hope to push this thing hard

Hitting 16311 on firestrike with the 6600k @4.2

nice to break into the high 17k when its pushed harder with a 4.4 overclock

think i'll leave the volt mod and bios change alone for this one.


----------



## DeathAngel74

Stress testing 4.6 on 4790k ATM. 30 minutes in.....Been at this for two hours, finally realized the host clock was set to 266mhz, overclocking my ram to 1866!!!!!







Reset it to 1600, fine so far....


----------



## DeathAngel74

I won the fight!


----------



## kanttii

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *daunow*
> 
> Code:
> 
> 
> 
> Code:
> 
> 
> Just select Australia as your country of residence.
> Tomb Raider: http://www.asus.com/event/VGA/Rise-of-the-Tomb-Raider/index.aspx?l=1
> Then go to: https://redeem.geforce.com/
> R6: siege / AC: Syndicate: http://www.asus.com/event/VGA/Bullets-or-Blades/
> Then go to: https://redeem.geforce.com/?campaignID=BULLETSORBLADES
> Season pass: http://www.asus.com/event/VGA/Extra-Bullets-or-Blades/
> Edit: Credit: http://lowcygier.pl/darmowe/rise-of-the-tomb-raider-za-darmo-dla-posiadaczy-kart-graficznych-gtx-980-ti-980-i-970-od-asusa/
> 
> If your 970 is from asus, basically one free game kinda wish I had one lol


Wooo awesome thanks for the tip, I thought to check if MSI has a similar program and THEY DO: https://gaming.msi.com/promotion/rise-of-the-tomb-raider#apac

I registered myself to Australia, used an Australian VPN *vyprvpn free version HERE* and connected it to Melbourne. Then opened the redeem link ^
and followed instructions. When registering the product I entered a purchase date that's within the allowed period, and no proof of purchase was required. Store name I used was PC BYTE. The SN/2 was hard to get because I got a huge CPU cooler (Thermalright Macho Rev.B) lol.. but got it on camera and then entered the codes, all went well, now downloading! If you don't see Tomb Raider in the promotions tab in member center, make sure you're using a VPN or have set location everywhere to Australia.


Spoiler: Proof:





CAN'T WAIT TO GET TO PLAYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYY BYE BYE WORK AFTER DOWNLOAD IS DONE.











Check if other manufacturers have them too!


----------



## DeathAngel74

Meh! Step-Up orders not eligible for the promo!


----------



## Vellinious

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *orbitalwalsh*
> 
> not problem, hope to push this thing hard
> 
> Hitting 16311 on firestrike with the 6600k @4.2
> 
> nice to break into the high 17k when its pushed harder with a 4.4 overclock
> 
> think i'll leave the volt mod and bios change alone for this one.


On the physics portion?


----------



## johnd0e

That has to be total score. My physics is only 15225 with a [email protected], he'd have to push that 6600k REALLY hard to hit that with no hyperthreading.


----------



## Rahldrac

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kanttii*
> 
> Wooo awesome thanks for the tip, I thought to check if MSI has a similar program and THEY DO: https://gaming.msi.com/promotion/rise-of-the-tomb-raider#apac
> 
> I registered myself to Australia, used an Australian VPN *vyprvpn free version HERE* and connected it to Melbourne. Then opened the redeem link ^
> and followed instructions. When registering the product I entered a purchase date that's within the allowed period, and no proof of purchase was required. Store name I used was PC BYTE. The SN/2 was hard to get because I got a huge CPU cooler (Thermalright Macho Rev.B) lol.. but got it on camera and then entered the codes, all went well, now downloading! If you don't see Tomb Raider in the promotions tab in member center, make sure you're using a VPN or have set location everywhere to Australia.
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Proof:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> CAN'T WAIT TO GET TO PLAYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYY BYE BYE WORK AFTER DOWNLOAD IS DONE.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Check if other manufacturers have them too!


Bah, bought 2 970 G1 at release, no games for me


----------



## johnd0e

Thinking about getting another 970 after i finish my GPU loop and swap motherboards but kinda want to try a different manufacturer. Does anybody know if a gigabyte 970 xtreme gaming OC edition will SLI with a EVGA 970 SSC ACX2.0+?

EDIT: if not ill maybe just go for the 980ti. really want to try different brands out.


----------



## fsdrambo

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *johnd0e*
> 
> That has to be total score. My physics is only 15225 with a [email protected], he'd have to push that 6600k REALLY hard to hit that with no hyperthreading.


probably total score yes. My 6600k at 4,8 ghz gets 10467 physics.


----------



## fsdrambo

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *johnd0e*
> 
> Thinking about getting another 970 after i finish my GPU loop and swap motherboards but kinda want to try a different manufacturer. Does anybody know if a gigabyte 970 xtreme gaming OC edition will SLI with a EVGA 970 SSC ACX2.0+?
> 
> EDIT: if not ill maybe just go for the 980ti. really want to try different brands out.


i got the gigabyte extremes in SLI . Great overclockers. I get them at 1550 easy in the provided OC GURU software. Dont look at the combined score my psu cant handle it. (My score on the right)


----------



## DeathAngel74

I finally found some time to benchmark the new rig. Firestrike and Valley
I'll post Heaven and Catzilla tomorrow.



GPU temp 60C, CPU temp 65C, Power consumption 106.8% during Firestrike


----------



## Grimz Reeper

Just got a new 970 Xtreme Gaming Gigabyte Card,

My O/C has gotten as far as

Base 1268
Boost 1420

Mem Clock 7120Mhz

All on stock voltage

Is this good?

any tips would be appreciated! I'm a newbie overclocker


----------



## johnd0e

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *fsdrambo*
> 
> i got the gigabyte extremes in SLI . Great overclockers. I get them at 1550 easy in the provided OC GURU software. Dont look at the combined score my psu cant handle it. (My score on the right)


Yea, I have no doubts that its a good card choice, thats why im wanting to try one..... but if I can't use it in SLI with my current evga 970's then Id rather just go with the 980ti.


----------



## Grimz Reeper

How is a clock like that achievable?? Does anyone have a guide to overclocking a gpu?


----------



## johnd0e

Ability to hit a high clock depends solely on the card itself. No card is equal to another. Overclocking a gpu is pretty cut and dry. Just open your preferred overclocking software, move your power target to max, then adjust your clock higher by about 50mhz and start benchmarking then repeat. Keep going till you start getting artifacts or crashes, once that happens you can either up voltage to try to get stable and push higher or back off the clock speed untill its stable.

Also remember, benchmark stable and game stable are two different animals, you might be able to pass firestrike at 1600mhz over and over, but some games might not work with anything but a stock clock.


----------



## Grimz Reeper

how do I know how far to heighten the voltage though? is there an increment in which voltage should be increased? moving a slider for clocks and memory are easy but I don't want to go tweaking voltages and do damages if I don't know what to look for or how far to increase it.


----------



## johnd0e

You'll only be able to increase voltage so far with overclocking software and the stock bios will limit you to remain in a safe zone. The slider does work in increments, I believe its like +12, +18, +25 etc etc...after you've reached the cards locked in voltage the slider stops adding voltage and you can adjust it to max with no difference.


----------



## Grimz Reeper

so whats stopping me from moving the voltage to max right away???


----------



## johnd0e

Temperature. More volts = higher temps = less chance of being stable.


----------



## Mr-Dark

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *johnd0e*
> 
> Temperature. More volts = higher temps = less chance of being stable.


With my bios nope. up to 84c is fine then the card will crash duo to VRM overheat


----------



## DeathAngel74

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DeathAngel74*
> 
> I finally found some time to benchmark the new rig. Firestrike and Valley
> I'll post Heaven and Catzilla tomorrow.
> 
> 
> 
> GPU temp 60C, CPU temp 65C, Power consumption 106.8% during Firestrike


EDIT:
Update:


Overall, scores have improved with the FTW+ and higher CPU OC.


----------



## johnd0e

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mr-Dark*
> 
> With my bios nope. up to 84c is fine then the card will crash duo to VRM overheat


True, a custom bios is another option, and they're way better then any overclocking software, I love my custom bios. They're just not as beginner friendly as moving a couple sliders around and running a benchmark hahaha.


----------



## daunow

I swear this benchmarks have to be overclocked, but even than mines failed at that.


----------



## KnfMkAR

New 970 owner here.
Can anyone summarize the last 2290 pages for me?
;-D

Seriously, though...I'm very excited to see what this card can do. I'm actually not much of a gamer, but more CAD/Photoshop/Web Design. But I'm still interested in all of the info/reviews/tweaking/etc.

System build:

i5-6600K OC'd at 4.7GHz, 1.45v, Hyper 212
Asus Z170-A
4x8GB DDR-2133 OC'd at 2800
Samsung 950 Pro 512GB SSD in M.2 slot
Asus STRIX 970


----------



## duganator

Most if not all cards will oc to the mid 1450s core. Many cards hit 1500+ with the right voltage and cooling. If you want to experiment after ocing with stock voltage limits, a custom bios is your next step
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *KnfMkAR*
> 
> New 970 owner here.
> Can anyone summarize the last 2290 pages for me?
> ;-D
> 
> Seriously, though...I'm very excited to see what this card can do. I'm actually not much of a gamer, but more CAD/Photoshop/Web Design. But I'm still interested in all of the info/reviews/tweaking/etc.
> 
> System build:
> 
> i5-6600K OC'd at 4.7GHz, 1.45v, Hyper 212
> Asus Z170-A
> 4x8GB DDR-2133 OC'd at 2800
> Samsung 950 Pro 512GB SSD in M.2 slot
> Asus STRIX 970


----------



## xutnubu

Anyone know if the Zotac Amp Extreme Core is voltage locked?


----------



## DeathAngel74

The only way to tell is to look at the stock bios. If most of the entries in the voltage table are set to 1.212, then yes. TBH, I don't think they are limited, could be wrong though.


----------



## PalominoCreek

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DeathAngel74*
> 
> The only way to tell is to look at the stock bios. If most of the entries in the voltage table are set to 1.212, then yes. TBH, I don't think they are limited, could be wrong though.


Just wanted to say I'm so jealous of your benchmark results. I only get like 57.9 (FPS on Heaven) at 1500/3590, no idea how you manage to get such high scores.


----------



## DeathAngel74

http://www.3dmark.com/compare/fs/7428907/fs/6502166
I think overclocking my CPU has something to do with it.


----------



## owikhan

Msi Gtx 970 4g Dragon Edition
link
http://www.3dmark.com/3dm/10566693
Thanks to @Mr-Dark


----------



## Mr-Dark

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *owikhan*
> 
> Msi Gtx 970 4g Dragon Edition
> link
> http://www.3dmark.com/3dm/10566693
> Thanks to @Mr-Dark


My Pleasure









You have Golden card there.. 66% ASIC but its hungry OC'er


----------



## DeathAngel74

What the? I can't get past 1519 on air with 67.9% and 1.281v 348w due to artifacts. Suggestions Mr-Dark?


----------



## Abovethelaw

Anyone know why my card randomly downclocks to 540MHz and stays there? I have to use nVidia inspector to get it back up.


----------



## Mr-Dark

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DeathAngel74*
> 
> What the? I can't get past 1519 on air with 67.9% and 1.281v 348w due to artifacts. Suggestions Mr-Dark?


Yea 1600mhz bro.. its stable at that and the voltage still not at the max







its the silicon


----------



## DeathAngel74

Wasn't completely stable at 1519 either. Dropped down to 1506.5







. Can't wait for custom water loop. I'll delid again and use CLP/CLU this time. Then try for 5GHz








I've been trying to keep the GPU and CPU at or below 60C. At 1506.5/8000 and 1.281v/50C on the GPU. CPU is stable at 1.119v at 4.5GHz/60C


----------



## Mr-Dark

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DeathAngel74*
> 
> Wasn't completely stable at 1519 either. Dropped down to 1506.5
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> . Can't wait for custom water loop. I'll delid again and use this time CLP/CLU and try for 5GHz
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I've been trying to keep the GPU and CPU at or below 60C. At 1506.5/8000 and 1.281v/50C on the GPU. CPU is stable at 1.119v at 4.5GHz/60C


Custom water for 970 ? No bro you will gain nothing







btw your cpu is Golden chip as 4.6ghz 1.15v is beast. My 4790k ask for 1.30v to finish 2h in BF4 at 4.6ghz..lol


----------



## DeathAngel74

Proofs, lol!
http://valid.x86.fr/7vf4nx 4.5
http://valid.x86.fr/uv2yyp 4.6
http://valid.x86.fr/6zw3kl 4.7


----------



## Mr-Dark

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DeathAngel74*
> 
> Proofs, lol!
> http://valid.x86.fr/7vf4nx 4.5
> http://valid.x86.fr/uv2yyp 4.6
> http://valid.x86.fr/6zw3kl 4.7


Did you try 4.8ghz ?







Golden chip there


----------



## DeathAngel74

I think so. 1.209v


----------



## Mr-Dark

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DeathAngel74*
> 
> I think so. 1.209v


Are you sure you didn't change that chip while Delidding ?









I remember your old oc 4.6ghz 1.30v


----------



## DeathAngel74

Oh! Thank was because the voltage was set to auto....4.4 @ 1.209, 4.5 @ 1.25 and 4.6 @ 1.3ish. Different motherboard too. I used to have to set the pcie slot to 80w-82w, now only have to set it 75w/75w.


----------



## daunow

I actually wondering If I am curse that I can't OC the two 970's I got from evga..


----------



## PalominoCreek

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *PalominoCreek*
> 
> Just wanted to say I'm so jealous of your benchmark results. I only get like 57.9 at 1500/3590, no idea how you manage to get such high scores.


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DeathAngel74*
> 
> http://www.3dmark.com/compare/fs/7428907/fs/6502166
> I think overclocking my CPU has something to do with it.


I was talking about the Heaven benchmark though. I thought it wasn't that CPU intensive? I mean I have a 4670k barely OC'd (4.2, bad chip) and you have literally the best CPU on the market right now heavily OC'd so that might give you a nice FPS boost, but I thought it didn't matter on Heaven? The discrepancy could also be due to the fact your memory is highly OC'd while mine is only at 3590.


----------



## Vellinious

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *PalominoCreek*
> 
> I was talking about the Heaven benchmark though. I thought it wasn't that CPU intensive? I mean I have a 4670k barely OC'd (4.2, bad chip) and you have literally the best CPU on the market right now heavily OC'd so that might give you a nice FPS boost, but I thought it didn't matter on Heaven? The discrepancy could also be due to the fact your memory is highly OC'd while mine is only at 3590.


On heaven the CPU plays a small role. Having a good overclock on the CPU in Valley, helps a ton. In firestrike, the overall score is affected, but if you're comparing GPUs, just look at the graphics score....no CPU involved there, unless you have a bottleneck...which you don't have to worry about with your setup.


----------



## Vellinious

If you want a really high score in Valley, disable all but 2 of your cores, overclock the hell out of them, and then run the benchmark with your GPU clocked up decent to good on the GPU core, (1550-1620), and as high as your memory will go (2100+).


----------



## johnd0e

The rest of my GPU loop should be here next week







cant wait to see what i can do under water, i have hopes and dreams of hitting 1600Mhz with both cards(fingers crossed).


----------



## DeathAngel74

I think I got screwed this time around with the FTW+ due to artifacts at higher clocks. Not "stable" past 1506.5-1519MHz. I tried setting the voltage table to 1.287v and no dice. But hey, I only paid $20, so rant over! Maybe when I get the loop, I can achieve 5GHz on the CPU and 1531 on the GPU /fingers crossed


----------



## Vellinious

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DeathAngel74*
> 
> I think I got screwed this time around with the FTW+ due to artifacts at higher clocks. Not "stable" past 1506.5-1519MHz. I tried setting the voltage table to 1.287v and no dice. But hey, I only paid $20, so rant over! Maybe when I get the loop, I can achieve 5GHz on the CPU and 1531 on the GPU /fingers crossed


What's the ASIC quality?


----------



## DeathAngel74

67.9








Every other card was 70%+. The card that reached 1700MHz was 76%, but had the power limit issue. The 3975-kr was 70.6% that one didn't artifact at 1531.5, but did at 1544.5


----------



## Vellinious

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DeathAngel74*
> 
> 67.9
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Every other card was 70%+. The card that reached 1700MHz was 76%, but had the power limit issue. The 3975-kr was 70.6% that one didn't artifact at 1531.5, but did at 1544.5


Yup, needs water cooling. The lower temps will keep it stable at higher clocks.


----------



## DeathAngel74

Meh, the card maxes out at 48C-52C though.


----------



## Vellinious

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DeathAngel74*
> 
> Meh, the card maxes out at 48C-52C though.


Doesn't matter....the cooler you keep it, the better it'll clock.


----------



## BrjSan

Any body with single or double 970s on 1440p monitor?


----------



## DeathAngel74

Bleh! This took forever. Temps were crazy high, not really worth the extra 100-200MHz


----------



## johnd0e

Wish my 6700k would do those temps.


----------



## DeathAngel74

http://valid.x86.fr/vh62w4
-123mV from stock 1.209v


----------



## johnd0e

Dang, Put better thermal paste under that IHS and crank it to 5GHz already hahaha. Heck message me your address and ill order it for you lol.


----------



## johnd0e

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *BrjSan*
> 
> Any body with single or double 970s on 1440p monitor?


Not 1440 but I'm on 2560x1080 with two 970's.


----------



## orbitalwalsh

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *BrjSan*
> 
> Any body with single or double 970s on 1440p monitor?


twin 970 Turbos with a 1440p 60Hz monitor .
Was hitting 60 fps just fine on Rainbow 6 with all settings on High, but ran out of ram for the fancier filtering settings, Ti or DX12 in an idle situation
Also ran Ashe of Singularity at 45 fps on their DX12 bench


----------



## BrjSan

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *orbitalwalsh*
> 
> twin 970 Turbos with a 1440p 60Hz monitor .
> Was hitting 60 fps just fine on Rainbow 6 with all settings on High, but ran out of ram for the fancier filtering settings, Ti or DX12 in an idle situation
> Also ran Ashe of Singularity at 45 fps on their DX12 bench


Was it stock clocks? And what about bf4?


----------



## DeathAngel74

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *johnd0e*
> 
> Dang, Put better thermal paste under that IHS and crank it to 5GHz already hahaha. Heck message me your address and ill order it for you lol.


Must resist, lol.


----------



## orbitalwalsh

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *BrjSan*
> 
> Was it stock clocks? And what about bf4?


Stock turbo cloaks around 70c and cant tell you about BF4 sorry


----------



## Mr-Dark

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *BrjSan*
> 
> Was it stock clocks? And what about bf4?


dual 970 @1506mhz 1440p full info there




Hardline


----------



## slickwilly

Got a question regarding the boost clock in an EVGA GTX 970 FTW+ I have EVGA Precision X installed just for fan speed control to keep temps down but I have noticed that while playing Rise of the Tomb raider my clock speed will hit just over 1400, is this because of Precision X and is it normal?
At these clocks while play RoTR with all settings maxed except for texture quility that is set to high rather than very high for Vram reasons my temps stay at 62c. my frames hover between 45 and 60 @ 1920 X 1080


----------



## orbitalwalsh

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *slickwilly*
> 
> Got a question regarding the boost clock in an EVGA GTX 970 FTW+ I have EVGA Precision X installed just for fan speed control to keep temps down but I have noticed that while playing Rise of the Tomb raider my clock speed will hit just over 1400, is this because of Precision X and is it normal?
> At these clocks while play RoTR with all settings maxed except for texture quility that is set to high rather than very high for Vram reasons my temps stay at 62c. my frames hover between 45 and 60 @ 1920 X 1080


They tend to boost higher in games then whats stated out the box.
slide your target power and temp to max on PX and you might get a bit of a higher boost


----------



## DeathAngel74

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *slickwilly*
> 
> Got a question regarding the boost clock in an EVGA GTX 970 FTW+ I have EVGA Precision X installed just for fan speed control to keep temps down but I have noticed that while playing Rise of the Tomb raider my clock speed will hit just over 1400, is this because of Precision X and is it normal?
> At these clocks while play RoTR with all settings maxed except for texture quility that is set to high rather than very high for Vram reasons my temps stay at 62c. my frames hover between 45 and 60 @ 1920 X 1080


Its normal. The cooler the card, the higher it will boost on its own.


----------



## Cannonkill

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *BrjSan*
> 
> Was it stock clocks? And what about bf4?


for me I get around 90-120 fps on high with a msi 970 gaming 4G at 1560 core and 4000 on mem. Temps are in the low 60 to high 50


----------



## DeathAngel74

BRRRRR! Cold in the house this morning!


----------



## BrjSan

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *orbitalwalsh*
> 
> Stock turbo cloaks around 70c and cant tell you about BF4 sorry


Thanks for your feedback ....


----------



## BrjSan

Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!



Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mr-Dark*
> 
> dual 970 @1506mhz 1440p full info there
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hardline






Those are good results m8 . . . Whats the 970s u have?


----------



## Mr-Dark

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *BrjSan*
> 
> 
> Those are good results m8 . . . Whats the 970s u have?


Gigabyte G1


----------



## BrjSan

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mr-Dark*
> 
> Gigabyte G1


Wow m8, u r convincing me to get another G1 brother to the one in my rig, and drop the idea of 980 ti, since the price gap is big and i wanted to go with a 1440p monitor.

But hittin the 1500+ with it ..... what sorcery is that


----------



## Vellinious

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *BrjSan*
> 
> Wow m8, u r convincing me to get another G1 brother to the one in my rig, and drop the idea of 980 ti, since the price gap is big and i wanted to go with a 1440p monitor.
> 
> But hittin the 1500+ with it ..... what sorcery is that


Custom bios with added voltage....no magic needed lol


----------



## DeathAngel74

no magic, just salt, alcohol, saran wrap and a pyrex cooking pan








Edit:
Forgot about the acid


----------



## Vellinious

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DeathAngel74*
> 
> no magic, just salt, alcohol, saran wrap and a pyrex cooking pan


Well, hold the salt. = P


----------



## Mr-Dark

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *BrjSan*
> 
> Wow m8, u r convincing me to get another G1 brother to the one in my rig, and drop the idea of 980 ti, since the price gap is big and i wanted to go with a 1440p monitor.
> 
> But hittin the 1500+ with it ..... what sorcery is that


I sold both







something coming on the way..lol

but the G1 one of the best card's out there...
Quote:


> Custom bios with added voltage....no magic needed lol


Indeed!








Quote:


> no magic, just salt, alcohol, saran wrap and a pyrex cooking pan tongue.gif
> Edit:
> Forgot about the acid


Yea. alcohol


----------



## DeathAngel74

i meant rubbing alcohol, lol. Not the kind you drink!


----------



## Mr-Dark

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DeathAngel74*
> 
> i meant rubbing alcohol, lol. Not the kind you drink!


Sure. I drink to much but coca cola not alcohol


----------



## DeathAngel74

I drink too many Rockstars and Monsters


----------



## johnd0e

and now i'm thirsty.

Im bored and want to do some single card benches....but im to lazy to take one of my cards out of the system, the "end of the week and i just want to relax and do nothing" struggle.


----------



## DeathAngel74

heh. I'm going through that right now. My wife wants to stay after work and rearrange the desks in her classroom....I'm like "Can't we do it later, its Friday and a three day [email protected]#@$!!"


----------



## johnd0e

3 day weekend dang, must be nice lol. i work in a machine shop with a bunch of guys and i am 99.9% sure they are all getting wasted sunday night in a bar somewhere....yea we still got work 7 o'clock on the dot monday morning.


----------



## DeathAngel74

We're up every day at 6AM. Work 7:30-3:30. It's worse this week. Been sleeping 2 or 3 hours a night, trying to get the pc overclocks stable. The last 2 nights I went to bed at 4AM and got up at 6AM, hence the rockstars and monsters. Since she is a teacher, we get 2 3 day weekends in a row....President's Day? and Lincoln's Birthday?


----------



## tinnyskillz

My zotac gtx 970 is running very hot. I was playing Rise of the Tomb Raider the other day, while running gpu-z. My max gpu temp reached 93c:weirdsmil. I have everything maxed except textures, and foliage at 1080p. My overclock is +185 core, +450 memory, no voltage, power limit = 126%. Since hitting 93c i have set a more aggressive fan control. I have fans on 100% at 70c. It seems like the temp just slowly keeps climbing, and it still kind of hit 80c. Non-graphic intense games like Life is Strange, and The Witness i haven't seen hit even 60c yet. Assassin's Creed Syndicate so far stay's below 80c. Now i know these zotac cards specifically runs hot, but i don't think they run this hot. I've read 80c under load at stock fan settings. My room feels cold, but it's actually 70 ambient. My warranty is 3 years i believe, and I would RMA the card eventually, but i don't want to if there's something else i can do. Plus, i'm currently running a modded bios. Does having a modded bios void your warranty? I still have my original bios backed up, and i can flash it back if i have to. Could they tell i modded it?

Thank You


----------



## johnd0e

what does your cases airflow look like? what are your fans set at before reaching 100% @ 70c? yes a custom bios voids warranty. yes you'll need to flash back before sending out for RMA. Im not sure if they have a way to check to see if card was ever flashed, someone else might know.


----------



## DeathAngel74

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *tinnyskillz*
> 
> My zotac gtx 970 is running very hot. I was playing Rise of the Tomb Raider the other day, while running gpu-z. My max gpu temp reached 93c:weirdsmil. I have everything maxed except textures, and foliage at 1080p. My overclock is +185 core, +450 memory, no voltage, power limit = 126%. Since hitting 93c i have set a more aggressive fan control. I have fans on 100% at 70c. It seems like the temp just slowly keeps climbing, and it still kind of hit 80c. Non-graphic intense games like Life is Strange, and The Witness i haven't seen hit even 60c yet. Assassin's Creed Syndicate so far stay's below 80c. Now i know these zotac cards specifically runs hot, but i don't think they run this hot. I've read 80c under load at stock fan settings. My room feels cold, but it's actually 70 ambient. My warranty is 3 years i believe, and I would RMA the card eventually, but i don't want to if there's something else i can do. Plus, i'm currently running a modded bios. Does having a modded bios void your warranty? I still have my original bios backed up, and i can flash it back if i have to. Could they tell i modded it?
> 
> Thank You


I had one card die not too long ago @ 88-92C. No matter what i did the temps would not go down!
Now I set a really aggressive fan curve due to paranoia.

Homie don't play that!


----------



## tinnyskillz

This is my case: http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16811853003&nm_mc=AFC-C8Junction&cm_mmc=AFC-C8Junction-PCPartPicker,%20LLC-_-na-_-na-_-na&cm_sp=&AID=10446076&PID=3938566&SID=

I would say it gets enough air. it's practically in the middle of my living room lol. Nothing is blocking my computer in the back or anything, so air is getting released. I don't sit the computer vertically though, i set it horizontally.


----------



## tinnyskillz

Before reaching 100% at 70c, i think i have it: 50% at 29, 70% at 49c, and 80% at 59. I tried an even more aggressive fan setting, by putting the fan on 100% at 60c (as suggested by someone in an amazon review for my card), but imo it didn't really make a difference.


----------



## johnd0e

You got the case with or without the side window? whats your case fan setup like? whens the last time you cleaned it?

If you've got good airflow to the card and your system is pretty clean, ie: no dust clogging fan filters or your cards radiator fins, id say maybe try re applying thermal paste?


----------



## tinnyskillz

I haven't seen my card hit over 82c, 83c since editing my fan setting. But the point is my fan is at 100%. It's Winter where i'm at, so summer time would only be worse. Maybe i should try going back to my stock bios and seeing if i see a difference, but something tells me i won't. Also, Is their anyone who knows if zotac can tell if you modded your bios, if you've flashed it, then flashed it back to stock? This is something i would really like to figure out.


----------



## tinnyskillz

@johnd0e i have the regular case with every part closed (the side part that can come off is on/closed). I don't have any extra case fans or anything installed. Just the one that came with the case, and the 212 heatsink+fan that's on my cpu. As for dust, i haven't see any, so i never seen any need to clean it yet. I built my pc in late september-early october.


----------



## DeathAngel74

I think the heatsink could be creating a heat blanket. The warm air is collecting between gap of the CPU heatsink and the video card. That's how my old card died. Example below


----------



## tinnyskillz

@DeathAngel74 I don't understand (sorry, i'm a pc noob), but what can i do to resolve that sort of problem?


----------



## DeathAngel74

All the hot air is collecting where the red oval is. Add more fans or get an AIO water cooler for the CPU. I did and my temps are 47-60 for the GPU max


----------



## tinnyskillz

I probably add more fans sooner or later since i don't really want to remove my hyper 212 evo unless i'm upgrading my cpu. Installing the 212 was a job, so removing would probably be the same. Which fans do you recommend?


----------



## johnd0e

Definetly add a intake fan in the front. it will help push hot air out and give your GPU more fresh cool air. it wont drop your temps drasticaly but you could see a few degrees shave off. if it were my card id have already ripped the cooler off and replaced the thermal paste with something like MX-4 or better. i replaced both my EVGA cards with MX-4 after like a week of being together and my top card wich gets zero fresh air droped 10c under load, your results may differ, my paste was applied pretty poor from factory.


----------



## tinnyskillz

Thank you @johnd0e, and @DeathAngel74. I will eventually get some fans, i'll just take a break from games that stress the card to much, for now. So, just to be clear, nobody thinks i should attempt RMA'ing my card?


----------



## johnd0e

you think your 212 was hard to put on......try man handling this guy.



and i took that off while the motherboard was still in the case becuase i didnt want to tear the whole system down just to switch to an AIO. that was a chore let me tell you.


----------



## DeathAngel74

the enermax was a pain the neck too. I'm so glad I got rid of it when I switched cases.


----------



## johnd0e

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *tinnyskillz*
> 
> Thank you @johnd0e, and @DeathAngel74. I will eventually get some fans, i'll just take a break from games that stress the card to much, for now. So, just to be clear, nobody thinks i should attempt RMA'ing my card?


id try adding a case fan and possibly the thermal paste if your up to it. then if nothings changed RMA. dunnno how much your willing to spend on fans but Noctua, Bequiet!, and bitfenix make good fans. theres also tons of others that are good to, just do a quick google search and read some reviews theres lots of them.


----------



## tinnyskillz

Can you RMA if you re-apply thermal paste? I thought that voided the warranty?


----------



## johnd0e

i have no experience with zotac and havent looked into them enough to know anything more then what they provide in there RMA/warranty page on the website.

heres a snip from that page listing the ways to void:



Judging by that id say as long as you dont tear any stickers or damage anything while changing the paste, theyll never know. If you want to re assure yourself, can always email zotac and find out from the source.... i cant see why swapping thermal paste would void warranty though unless you damage something in the process.


----------



## Grimz Reeper

So after watching vigorously about how to flash BIOS; i decided to try it. Mr-Dark's BIOS are very reputable and thought I'd give it a go. The BIOS seem to work great and compared to my stock clocks there is obviously a significant change.

Stock clocks/settings (original BIOS):










Modded BIOS thanks to Mr-Dark from Overclock.com










So after significantly increasing the clock speeds and memory frequency, along with TDP and all the other changes, i ran a comparison of Unigine Heaven's Benchmark.

Stock clocks/settings (original BIOS):










Modded BIOS thanks to Mr-Dark from Overclock.com










How is my new score compared to others? Is there more head room?


----------



## Vellinious

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Grimz Reeper*
> 
> So after watching vigorously about how to flash BIOS; i decided to try it. Mr-Dark's BIOS are very reputable and thought I'd give it a go. The BIOS seem to work great and compared to my stock clocks there is obviously a significant change.
> 
> Modded BIOS thanks to Mr-Dark from Overclock.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> How is my new score compared to others? Is there more head room?


Yes. Some of us were able to break 1700. Most of us that did, however, were on water. 970 scores in my sig.


----------



## PalominoCreek

That guy gets more FPS/score than me at stock clocks. What a joke.


----------



## owikhan

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Grimz Reeper*
> 
> So after watching vigorously about how to flash BIOS; i decided to try it. Mr-Dark's BIOS are very reputable and thought I'd give it a go. The BIOS seem to work great and compared to my stock clocks there is obviously a significant change.
> 
> Stock clocks/settings (original BIOS):
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Modded BIOS thanks to Mr-Dark from Overclock.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> So after significantly increasing the clock speeds and memory frequency, along with TDP and all the other changes, i ran a comparison of Unigine Heaven's Benchmark.
> 
> Stock clocks/settings (original BIOS):
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Modded BIOS thanks to Mr-Dark from Overclock.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> How is my new score compared to others? Is there more head room?


----------



## GnarlyCharlie

GTX 970 owner here!

HTPC duty, loading it up now.


----------



## owikhan

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *GnarlyCharlie*
> 
> GTX 970 owner here!
> 
> HTPC duty, loading it up now.


Congratulation and welcome


----------



## rfarmer

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Grimz Reeper*
> 
> How is my new score compared to others? Is there more head room?


That is pretty good, here is mine. Not sure what difference, if any an i7 has over an i5 but you beat my score. My i5 is at 4.5 GHz and my MSI 970 is at 1506/8000 with a modded bios.


----------



## Vellinious

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *owikhan*


Wrong benchmark...that's Valley.


----------



## DeathAngel74

@owikhan,
To be fair can you please run the benchmark at ultra-extreme /extreme-hd and repost? It like comparing apples to cantaloupes otherwise.


Both benchmarks @ 1519/8000MHz


----------



## johnd0e

took the time to pull a card out of my system and switch to modded bios............realizes never downloaded heaven benchmark. and of course my internet is being super dumb today. saying 2 hours to download heaven, glad i pay 75$ a month for this awsome slow internet.


----------



## DeathAngel74

want me to re-enable the super cool power slider first? let me know if you do it'll take all but 2 minutes, lol.


----------



## DeathAngel74

Hey Vellinious, check this out, that guy is back again.








http://forums.evga.com/Modded-BIOS-to-fix-970-FTW-severe-throttling-issues-w-link-m2247507-p8.aspx
Meh, some people......


----------



## johnd0e

tempting..........very tempting. those sliders ARE super cool, and they are super fun to slide. lol. for real though i dont see the point in them after flashing a higher TDP and voltage bios, you really shouldnt need to touch them at all after that. unless some one wants to decrease TDP and voltage? becuase you cant increase higher then the highest value in the bios, right?


----------



## DeathAngel74

@Vellinious
Thanks







engineer, LMAO!!!!
@johnd0e
I set the power limit in the bios to 232w/348w @150% (348w tdp), max out the slider out, the card draws what it needs. I just like having the option to use it. Stubborn and old, lol


----------



## nowcontrol

Here are my latest Heaven Ultra-Extreme & Valley Extreme-HD results for your comparison....


----------



## DeathAngel74

Looks good!


----------



## johnd0e

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DeathAngel74*
> 
> I set the power limit in the bios to 232w/348w @150% (348w tdp), max out the slider out, the card draws what it needs. I just like having the option to use it. Stubborn and old, lol


but you can only use the sliders to either lower the value or put it at the max you set in the bios right?

im fine with just switching between my dual bios's, one stock for gaming and one all out for benchmarks.

EDIT:

also, just ran out to go give my dad a hand, came home and found that the girlfriend decided to do her yoga routine, which she listens to online.......killed my heaven download so bad, i need to bring a second internet service into place so bad. sucks my area is limited to only two providers, both of wich i havent had a good experience with.


----------



## DeathAngel74

I have 2 240gb ssd and 1 tb hdd. Gonna install windows 7 with ssds in raid0. I dont like having the drives split up and worrying about them filling up separately. Will be nice just to have them show up as 1 480gb ssd in windows.


----------



## johnd0e

Loving my raid0 sammy's.

definetly get an external backup though if your putting your OS on a raid0. unless you like living on the edge







lol.


----------



## johnd0e

So, i can never seem to just have fun. i was just messing around running heaven with a single card and modded bios. went to push my core offset in precisions x and nothing happened, stayed at 1518MHz, so tried even more, still nothing. then tried lowering it, it lowered to the correct number. then decided, to see if the memory offset would work, so i moved it +20 and nothing, +50 nothing, +100.....green artifacts on desktop, display driver crash, awsome.

rebooted system, opened GPU-Z and i was back at 1518/4000. okay cool. open Precision X and display driver crashes immediatly as the fans start spinning up. so i went in and re flashed an older bios i have... same problem, open precision x display driver crash. next i re installed my drivers 353.62, didnt fix.

now im back on stock bios and the crashing seems to be fixed, but precision x still wont raise core clock only lowers it, memory clock offset seems to works fine now......could precision x have somehow become goofed up?


----------



## DeathAngel74

Uninstall PX and drivers. Reinstall drivers , flashed modded bios, reinstall PX. Should be fixed after that. I use Afterburner, its more user friendly. Post the bios and I'll take a look, maybe the boost table is limited to 1518MHz.


----------



## DeathAngel74

Windows install was quick. Installed drivers. Waiting for MSE to update and then Windows Update....Oh what fun! Anything else I should be aware running RAID0? Other than needing an external backup?


----------



## johnd0e

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DeathAngel74*
> 
> Uninstall PX and drivers. Reinstall drivers , flashed modded bios, reinstall PX. Should be fixed after that. I use Afterburner, its more user friendly. Post the bios and I'll take a look, maybe the boost table is limited to 1518MHz.


im just about to do all that now, might even just switch to afterburner.

bios looks fine to me and matches all the other's i have....i know for a fact ive had this bios up to 1580MHz before in precision x. so im thinking someway some how precision x is being dumb.

its the 3979 one in that zip file

Custom970BIOSs.zip 273k .zip file


----------



## DeathAngel74

The Fallout 4 one?


----------



## DeathAngel74

ok both are there, here. They both look fine. IT IS PX.

powerslidersat155percent.zip 272k .zip file


----------



## johnd0e

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DeathAngel74*
> 
> The Fallout 4 one?


nah the fallout4 one is 3975.


----------



## johnd0e

look at you being all fancy and making power sliders work and stuff hahaha.







just finished installing drivers and precision x 16, core clock still doesnt work. and im on my cards virgin unflashed bios (second bios). going to download afterburner now and see what happens.


----------



## DeathAngel74

Try deleting all the overclocking profiles you had set in PX. Or completely uninstall, delete the folders and install AB.


----------



## johnd0e

deleted all the profiles and it works again. Geeze thats so dumb. thankyou for suggesting that, would have never thought to try it haha

still going to switch to afterburner instead.


----------



## DeathAngel74

Not any worse than windows complaining about drivers during installation...."A cd/dvd device driver is missing" Windows was mad because i had the USB drive in a 3.0 port. Switched to 2.0, everything was happy again......Stupid M$


----------



## johnd0e

this normal? havent touched anything for overclocking yet, just installed went in and configured the onscreen display stuff, and changed the interface. seems like its applying max voltage and boost? does afterburner automaticaly run with "K boost" on?


----------



## DeathAngel74

Not if you have power management set to adaptive in nvidia control panel.


----------



## johnd0e

alrite, that explains it, i have mine set mine to prefer maximum performance under global. so all is fine.

EDIT: so far i like this better then PX16.


----------



## DeathAngel74

I have mine set to adaptive in global, then max performance for specific games and benchmarks. ARGH!!!!! I HATE Windows Update!!!


----------



## johnd0e

You gotta watch, windows 10 is basically backdoored into windows updates now.


----------



## DeathAngel74

It never took this long for windows update on 7


----------



## Hequaqua

Which 980ti would you all lean toward if you were buying?

EDIT: This is the one I am looking at:
http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16814125787


----------



## johnd0e

first heaven run of the night:



EVGA 970 SSC @ 1518/4001Mhz

6700k @4.4GHz


----------



## DeathAngel74

http://www.amazon.com/Gigabyte-WATERFORCE-Graphics-GV-N98TXTREME-W-6GD/dp/B017YOWRQ4
Extreme gaming for $689


----------



## johnd0e

im getting the xtreme gaming as my next card. it was between that and a kingpin for me and i dont really see myself using all the bells and whistles on the kingpin yet so no need to go that overboard. xtreme gaming looks to be a very promising card.

EDIT:

Also,



1570/4001

seems to be about all i can get away with on air. watercooling next weekend cant come soon enough.


----------



## slayersic

are you guys updated your geforce driver? whats a recommended driver for a single gtx 970? im still on v358.50


----------



## DeathAngel74

353.62 or 359.00


----------



## johnd0e

im on 353.62 becuase i started having problems with 361.43 and didnt really care about having all the latest updates for gaming.


----------



## Vellinious

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *johnd0e*
> 
> im getting the xtreme gaming as my next card. it was between that and a kingpin for me and i dont really see myself using all the bells and whistles on the kingpin yet so no need to go that overboard. xtreme gaming looks to be a very promising card.
> 
> EDIT:
> 
> Also,
> 
> 
> 
> 1570/4001
> 
> seems to be about all i can get away with on air. watercooling next weekend cant come soon enough.


Need to get your memory up higher if at all possible. Also, go into the bios and disable all but 2 cores, disable hyper threading and get as much clock on the remaining 2 cores as possible. Make sure you're doing your NVIDIA control panel tweaks, and make sure you're keeping the GPU as cool as possible.

Works better in Valley, but it does help in Heaven. The Unigine benchmarks LOVE memory clocks....so get that memory up above 2100 if you can.

This was at 1633 / 2176....keep pushing.


----------



## johnd0e

@Vellinious

always trying to push me further haha. alrite ill bite. be back soon.


----------



## DeathAngel74

At least you CAN go further! Im stuck at 1519!


----------



## johnd0e

first try with the most expensive dual core CPU ever.....



970 SSC @ 1560/4100

6700k (2 cores) @ 5.0GHz (becuase im afraid to push more then 1.5v into my CPU to get 5.1GHz







)

not sure how much more i can get on air. definetly not going to break 1700 thats for sure.

EDIT: will adding back cores help? becuase i can do 4.9 on all 4 with hyperthreading.....she just gets a little toasty.

*EDIT EDIT:*

second run with overpriced dual core.......those FPS tho, 66.6











970 @ 1570/4158MHz
6700k (2 cores) @ 5.0GHz

letting the card cool off and ill go for 4200Mhz on the memory.

*LAST EDIT:*

I'm done for the night, its too hard to keep the card in the happy zone. I tried 4200 and it instantly locks up, kept backing it down and couldnt even hit 4158 again. just going to wait for water to push more.

also, this was on a 74.7% asic card for those who might be wondering.


----------



## johnd0e

one done...



now just waiting on the rest of the parts to get here this week and ill tear the second card out and put it all together!









Side note: holy moly does alphacool like their thermal pads, swear looks like the entire card is one big thermal pad after installing that waterblock.


----------



## Vellinious

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *johnd0e*
> 
> first try with the most expensive dual core CPU ever.....
> 
> EDIT: will adding back cores help? becuase i can do 4.9 on all 4 with hyperthreading.....she just gets a little toasty.
> .


Nope. Valley and Heaven only utilize 2 threads.


----------



## owikhan

*Extreme HD Result*


----------



## johnd0e

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Vellinious*
> 
> Nope. Valley and Heaven only utilize 2 threads.


yea, i found that out last night. went in and turned all 4 cores back on @5.0Gz and left hyperthreading off . Made no difference at all. HOWEVER, i did find something right before i went to bed that possibly could help improve my score? maybe?........i went into nvidia control panel to look and see if i can see any of these tweaks you spoke of.....and wouldnt you know i forgot to put phys-x back onto the CPU instead of the GPU, would that make a difference in heaven and valley?


----------



## Vellinious

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *johnd0e*
> 
> yea, i found that out last night. went in and turned all 4 cores back on @5.0Gz and left hyperthreading off . Made no difference at all. HOWEVER, i did find something right before i went to bed that possibly could help improve my score? maybe?........i went into nvidia control panel to look and see if i can see any of these tweaks you spoke of.....and wouldnt you know i forgot to put phys-x back onto the CPU instead of the GPU, would that make a difference in heaven and valley?


Nope. None of the benchmarks use PhysX. Set your power management to "Prefer Maximum Performance", VSYNC off, of course, and texture fitlering to "performance". I think it's texture filtering.......


----------



## johnd0e

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Vellinious*
> 
> Nope. None of the benchmarks use PhysX. Set your power management to "Prefer Maximum Performance", VSYNC off, of course, and texture fitlering to "performance". I think it's texture filtering.......


only thing i had to change was texture filtering since its preset to quality. should i set that to performance for all benchmarks?


----------



## Vellinious

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *johnd0e*
> 
> only thing i had to change was texture filtering since its preset to quality. should i set that to performance for all benchmarks?


Yup


----------



## johnd0e

@Vellinious what happens if you set it to high performance?


----------



## DeathAngel74

Man some people.. I just got chewed out for trying to help a newb!
http://www.overclock.net/t/1590323/evga-980-ti-classified-custom-bios-for-stock-cooler-users
He got mad because I posted a revision of his bios with boost off and unlocked voltage sliders. The last time I help anyone for a while...


----------



## DeathAngel74

Morning guys!


----------



## hurricane28

Its already evening here, but good morning dude


----------



## DeathAngel74

Sup bro, long time no hear!


----------



## Vellinious

I know this is a 970 page, but.....I was pretty damn happy when I hit this mark. A little more to go and I'll clear 1900.....just need a custom bios. That has still eluded me....unfortunately. And now my PSU is dying, so, I'm waiting for EVGA to ship me a new one.

I've got that 290x hummin....


----------



## hurricane28

Im good thnx how are you?

Yeah, i have had some bad luck and now i am back with some new kick ass hardware









Motherboard died on me so i had to go to the retail store and got my money back in order to get me a new one.
I swore never buying an Asus board again since this was the second "TUF" motherboard that died on me within 2 years..

Now i have an Gigabyte 990 FX Gaming G1 with an much better sound chip and an M.2 slot. I bought an Samsung 950 Pro 256 GB SSD and i am still working on it because its not working properly yet.

I also exchanged my PSU because that one had also seen better days. I also got new RAM, i only had 8 GB so i needed an upgrade to at least 16 GB so i decided to go with the best memory i could find and that is G.Skill trident X 2400 MHz Cl10.

Fortunately my system is working like a charm again but still there are some bottlenecks in it that causes low IOPS when benching my SSD.


----------



## DeathAngel74

I got a new Gigabyte G1 Z97X


----------



## hurricane28

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Vellinious*
> 
> I know this is a 970 page, but.....I was pretty damn happy when I hit this mark. A little more to go and I'll clear 1900.....just need a custom bios. That has still eluded me....unfortunately. And now my PSU is dying, so, I'm waiting for EVGA to ship me a new one.
> 
> I've got that 290x hummin....


How could you, traitor


----------



## DeathAngel74

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Vellinious*
> 
> I know this is a 970 page, but.....I was pretty damn happy when I hit this mark. A little more to go and I'll clear 1900.....just need a custom bios. That has still eluded me....unfortunately. And now my PSU is dying, so, I'm waiting for EVGA to ship me a new one.
> 
> I've got that 290x hummin....


NICE!


----------



## Vellinious

I'm also having some PCIe extension cables made with capacitors on them, to see if I can fix some of the voltage loss I'm seeing with such long cables.


----------



## Vellinious

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *hurricane28*
> 
> How could you, traitor


I know....I wanted something to play with while I wait for the new tech to come out this summer.


----------



## hurricane28

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Vellinious*
> 
> I know....I wanted something to play with while I wait for the new tech to come out this summer.


I know, nice score indeed sir


----------



## Vellinious

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *hurricane28*
> 
> I know, nice score indeed sir


Yeah...now I want more though, and I know it's there.....vdroop is a huge problem for pushing really high on the AMD cards.


----------



## Dazsinister

Sorry for such a poor photo but I was very excited to receive this in the mail yesterday! So far I'm very happy with it and am currently thinking of adding a second one for SLI.


----------



## hurricane28

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Vellinious*
> 
> Yeah...now I want more though, and I know it's there.....vdroop is a huge problem for pushing really high on the AMD cards.


Yeah, that's an typical AMD issue. It also happens on CPU's a lot. That's why i don't like AMD that much anymore. Always performance or other issues with it.

Hope the new architecture is really that good as they say, otherwise i am off to Intel.. i am sick of all of these AMD related problems and compatibility issues..


----------



## Benjiw

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *hurricane28*
> 
> Yeah, that's an typical AMD issue. It also happens on CPU's a lot. That's why i don't like AMD that much anymore. Always performance or other issues with it.
> 
> Hope the new architecture is really that good as they say, otherwise i am off to Intel.. i am sick of all of these AMD related problems and compatibility issues..


Hurricane... you know that we eliminate vdroop with either adding more voltage under load or using LLC, there are no problems on my rig but don't make me pull out what we call you in the FX thread including your new genius ideology of re-inventing thermal dynamics...


----------



## johnd0e

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Dazsinister*
> 
> -snip-
> 
> Sorry for such a poor photo but I was very excited to receive this in the mail yesterday! So far I'm very happy with it and am currently thinking of adding a second one for SLI.


nice. only thing you should prepare for with a second card is that you might have to go into nvidia inspector settings and screw with specific games to get SLI profiles to work "properly" depending what driver version your on and what they support to begin with. once everythings tweaked good though, 970 sli is super nice in games.


----------



## hurricane28

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Benjiw*
> 
> Hurricane... you know that we eliminate vdroop with either adding more voltage under load or using LLC, there are no problems on my rig but don't make me pull out what we call you in the FX thread including *your new genius ideology of re-inventing thermal dynamics*...


Ugh, there's the troll again..

What are you talking about man..? I would highly suggest you to read the posts better and try to understand what i am saying instead of making an character out of it like a 12 yo child.. its very immature and people do not appreciate it including me, so keep the drama out of the forum, thank you.


----------



## DeathAngel74

Play nice you two. Don't like seeing my friends bicker about unimportant stuff/// Can't we all just get along?


----------



## Benjiw

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *hurricane28*
> 
> Ugh, there's the troll again..
> 
> What are you talking about man..? I would highly suggest you to read the posts better and try to understand what i am saying instead of making an character out of it like a 12 yo child.. its very immature and people do not appreciate it including me, so keep the drama out of the forum, thank you.


What are you talking about? lol oh dear me.


----------



## Benjiw

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DeathAngel74*
> 
> Play nice you two. Don't like seeing my friends bicker about unimportant stuff/// Can't we all just get along?


He's no friend of mine.


----------



## Vellinious

Knock it off


----------



## johnd0e

^ +1. no need to come in here starting arguments.

now im gonna have to go run a boat load of benchmarks to get the thread back on topic.








my card does not thank you.


----------



## Vellinious

Here ya go. Shoot for the moon

http://www.3dmark.com/fs/6361590


----------



## Mr-Dark

Guys

Tomorrow i'm going to see a friend.. he has a dual 970 in SLI (Strix ).. I will see if they good card and maybe i can got them for a good price









I know they're locked card to 1.212v but 2 card for 500$ or less is hot deal


----------



## Vellinious

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mr-Dark*
> 
> Guys
> 
> Tomorrow i'm going to see a friend.. he has a dual 970 in SLI (Strix ).. I will see if they good card and maybe i can got them for a good price
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I know they're locked card to 1.212v but 2 card for 500$ or less is hot deal


Not really....I sold mine for $320 each with waterblocks.


----------



## johnd0e

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Vellinious*
> 
> Here ya go. Shoot for the moon
> 
> http://www.3dmark.com/fs/6361590


You stahp it.









i cant beat that becuase one of my cards looks like this now







:


----------



## Mr-Dark

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Vellinious*
> 
> Not really....I sold mine for $320 each with waterblocks.


The price's here is way different duo to the Customs..

the 970 G1 cost around 490$ and the Gaming/FTW/Strix cost around 450$..

I sold my G1 for 440$ 2 week ago.. but the buyer pay for the card and the custom bios







once he see thecard hold on 1519/4100 without any OC software he drop the many on my hand and take the card


----------



## Vellinious

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mr-Dark*
> 
> The price's here is way different duo to the Customs..
> 
> the 970 G1 cost around 490$ and the Gaming/FTW/Strix cost around 450$..
> 
> I sold my G1 for 440$ 2 week ago.. but the buyer pay for the card and the custom bios
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> once he see thecard hold on 1519/4100 without any OC software he drop the many on my hand and take the card


Ouchie


----------



## Vellinious

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *johnd0e*
> 
> You stahp it.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> i cant beat that becuase one of my cards looks like this now
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> :


Ah, the alphacool GPX blocks. They're still pretty good.


----------



## johnd0e

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Vellinious*
> 
> Ah, the alphacool GPX blocks. They're still pretty good.


Yea id have loved ek blocks but this is all you can get for a 970 ssc acx2.0+....better then being on air lol.


----------



## nowcontrol

Here's a couple more b2b fresh runs done just now @ 5GHz & 1570 / 4100....


----------



## Vellinious

Do some Cinebench. It's fun because it'll allow for some CRAZY clocks. And...it's really short. lol

I haven't messed with it on my 290x yet....will do that next weekend after I get the new PSU in.


----------



## johnd0e

What PSU did ya go with?


----------



## Vellinious

Just replacing my EVGA SuperNova 1000P2. It started shutting down during my bench runs. The 12v rail was dropping below spec and causing problems. So, I put in a ticket with the troubleshooting I did, and they set up an advanced RMA for me. They should ship the new one out on either Monday or Tuesday.

When it comes in though, I may sell it, and get a 1600 T2. Not specifically for the wattage, but for the 133A on the 12v rail as opposed to 83A with the 1000.


----------



## nowcontrol

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Vellinious*
> 
> Do some Cinebench. It's fun because it'll allow for some CRAZY clocks. And...it's really short. lol


Best i could get was 143.63fps @ 1635, would get freeze or TDR crash any higher than that.


----------



## Vellinious

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *nowcontrol*
> 
> Best i could get was 143.63fps @ 1635, would get freeze or TDR crash any higher than that.


Memory clocks make a huge difference. Of course, I was on a fresh boot and it was 15c ambient temps, with 16.1c coolant temps at the time I ran it.... Makes a difference.


----------



## DeathAngel74

I'm getting x124 stop bsod(hal.dll and ntoskrnl.dll) . really pissing me off. might have to reflash mobo bios and load defaults. start from scratch. seems random... 10-40 minutes of sw bf. kid is having fun test it out now. any suggestions


----------



## DeathAngel74

Had something to do with too little vcore and too high cache ratio, me thinks.

*EDIT:*
He's been playing since 5 and its now 6:28. No crashes.


----------



## reptileexperts

Got my second reference card in









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## rfarmer

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *reptileexperts*
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Got my second reference card in
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Looks sic, are you putting the cards under water?


----------



## Mr-Dark

first 950 pro


----------



## reptileexperts

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *rfarmer*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *reptileexperts*
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Got my second reference card in
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk
> 
> 
> 
> Looks sic, are you putting the cards under water?
Click to expand...

Yeah in time. Right now temps are good so I'm in no rush. My pro EVGA hard bridge comes in today to help with the aesthetics.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## hurricane28

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mr-Dark*
> 
> first 950 pro


Nice!

I have the 950 Pro 256 GB and i am very happy with it as i can imagine you are going to be.
It can be a hassle to set it up and to install windows on it but i guess you are capable of doing that.

Good luck


----------



## DeathAngel74

Have fun Mr-Dark. I've been loving 2xSSD in RAID0. Even if the array fails, everything important is on the 1TB Seagate.


----------



## rfarmer

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *hurricane28*
> 
> Nice!
> 
> I have the 950 Pro 256 GB and i am very happy with it as i can imagine you are going to be.
> It can be a hassle to set it up and to install windows on it but i guess you are capable of doing that.
> 
> Good luck


The speeds on those things is insane, I almost upgraded to Skylake just to take advantage of that.


----------



## toolbox11

just gona drop this here
3x970 reference with xspc fullcover waterblocks and backplates
cooled by a nexus monsta dual 180mm in push full with AP181's
modded bios with L2C XBAR and SYS matched at 1506mhz
and shunted resistors
the cpu is running at stock 3.3 in folowing benchmarks 5820k 2133 ram.
gpuz screenshot of heaven in 1920x1080 windowed


----------



## Vellinious

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *toolbox11*
> 
> just gona drop this here
> 3x970 reference with xspc fullcover waterblocks and backplates
> cooled by a nexus monsta dual 180mm in push full with AP181's
> modded bios with L2C XBAR and SYS matched at 1506mhz
> and shunted resistors
> ]


Heaven must not scale well with 3 cards. I would have expected more. What clocks were you running on the CPU? All cores?


----------



## Mr-Dark

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *hurricane28*
> 
> Nice!
> 
> I have the 950 Pro 256 GB and i am very happy with it as i can imagine you are going to be.
> It can be a hassle to set it up and to install windows on it but i guess you are capable of doing that.
> 
> Good luck


Thanks. will update once the rest arrive









honestly was thinking about Raid 950 pro 250GB but found that not possible with x99 so i'm thinking about another 512GB pro.








Quote:


> Have fun Mr-Dark. I've been loving 2xSSD in RAID0. Even if the array fails, everything important is on the 1TB Seagate.


Thanks bro. do you feel any thing faster in Raid vs single SSD ?


----------



## DeathAngel74

Everything loads twice as fast, especially games.


----------



## nowcontrol

A good result today ...http://www.3dmark.com/fs/7492347... wooohooooo!!!!!


----------



## DeathAngel74

I wish I could get my FTW+ past 1519 without artifacts.........


----------



## Vellinious

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *nowcontrol*
> 
> A good result today ...http://www.3dmark.com/fs/7492347... wooohooooo!!!!!


Hey, nice score!


----------



## Hequaqua

Well....after [email protected] all week, I thought I would give my rig a workout. I have to say I'm a bit disappointed.

I can't get stable at 4.6 at all. After the last go around with voltage and the RMA, I'm a bit gun shy about throwing a lot of voltage at it.

This is Firestrike at 4.5/1602_8300. I OC'd my RAM a bit as well. Took it from 1600 to 1866. I am trying to get the timings set a little tighter. Although, I really don't see that much of a difference. My benchmarks don't reflect any increase as well. I did get 14218 in graphics though.

http://www.3dmark.com/fs/7496245



I was thinking about a 980ti, but I think I may just pick up another MSI 970 and do SLI. Would be a bit cheaper since I already have one....lmao

EDIT: If you want to put your OC's(CPU/GPU) to the test, run [email protected] for a week. It will stress your rig pretty well.
Here is what my rig looked like for most of the week. This was a 29 hour leg. I had to stop a few times to flash my 970. I didn't think 1506 was getting me enough points. lol


----------



## johnd0e

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mr-Dark*
> 
> Thanks. will update once the rest arrive
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> honestly was thinking about Raid 950 pro 250GB but found that not possible with x99 so i'm thinking about another 512GB pro.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks bro. do you feel any thing faster in Raid vs single SSD ?


I LOVE my 512gb 950pro. Ungodly fast, but god dang have you seen the results of raid 0 950's?!?!?! I want it. Hahaha.


----------



## PalominoCreek

So I let myself go and increased the memory clock by quite a bit. Almost one more FPS! o_o

3590


3665


Thoughts?


----------



## Vellinious

Keep goin!!


----------



## Hequaqua

New Driver 361.82

http://www.guru3d.com/files-get/geforce-361-82-hotfix-driver-download,1.html

Latest Benchmarks:

Valley 361.82 Driver



Firestrike 361.82 Driver


----------



## Way2grouchy

Is there a way to enable surround and play on three screens while having 2 monitors hooked to top card and 1 monitor hooked to bottom card both 970s never done surround before having issues?


----------



## daunow

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Dazsinister*
> 
> 
> 
> Sorry for such a poor photo but I was very excited to receive this in the mail yesterday! So far I'm very happy with it and am currently thinking of adding a second one for SLI.


Honestly going for a 980ti is better than an SLI 970 imo.


----------



## reptileexperts

New bridge is here and installed.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Mr-Dark

Update. Today i just test Pair of 970 Strix on my friend pc.. 72% and 66% ASIC Max stable clock is 1481/8100..

but i decide to go with 980 Ti SLI..









a dual Ti @1500mhz on 144hz monitor is super fast for anything


----------



## Mr-Dark

Someone destroyed an married project.. its dead now for the Next Year









Pair of this Baby



and Pair of 950 Pro 512GB


----------



## owikhan

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mr-Dark*
> 
> Someone destroyed an married project.. its dead now for the Next Year
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Pair of this Baby
> 
> 
> 
> and Pair of 950 Pro 512GB


wow looking cool and cheap too


----------



## reptileexperts

Eh I'll be using my sli 970 for a long while. . . At least 3 more generations of cards

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## slickwilly

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *reptileexperts*
> 
> Eh I'll be using my sli 970 for a long while. . . At least 3 more generations of cards
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


I went with a 970 instead of the 980 ti as a gap filler till Pasquale rolls out


----------



## reptileexperts

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *slickwilly*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *reptileexperts*
> 
> Eh I'll be using my sli 970 for a long while. . . At least 3 more generations of cards
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk
> 
> 
> 
> I went with a 970 instead of the 980 ti as a gap filler till Pasquale rolls out
Click to expand...

Eh I bought the 970 before the ti was released. All the same 1 single 970 would handle any current game at max specs 1080p for 60 fps. My sli handles most games at max spec (all optimized games) at 100 fps on triple display. I'm content. Just wish witcher three had sli support so I didn't have to result in only playing on my 980m laptop

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## johnd0e

Got all my water hooked up, thiught i could make due with the fittings I had on hand....didnt work out well, thinking my hose connecting the two cards is kinking enough to stop flow. So had to put in another order for proper fittings. Should still be together by the weekend im thinking. Huge buzz kill.


----------



## Vellinious

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *johnd0e*
> 
> Got all my water hooked up, thiught i could make due with the fittings I had on hand....didnt work out well, thinking my hose connecting the two cards is kinking enough to stop flow. So had to put in another order for proper fittings. Should still be together by the weekend im thinking. Huge buzz kill.


Yeah, that sucks. I hate not having the right fittings....THREE MORE DAYS! Ugh....


----------



## johnd0e

i know right! I did 2-3 day shipping with rush order. performance pcs has been pretty quick with shipping thus far.


----------



## daunow

Will any of you guide me on how to overclock my 970 FTW? or show me a guide or settings that I can use that can normally guarantee an overclock?

Would be good if you can also tell me with what program, I can download either evga precision or msi afterburner or whatever you recommend.


----------



## Biscuits

Hi all,

I suspect I've been sent a DOA GTX 970 but wanted to ask for input from you fine people.

Current setup includes:

Asus Maximus VI HERO Z87
Intel Core i7 4770K 3.50GHz
CORSAIR 2x8GB VENG PRO 1866 RED
XFX P1-1050-BFUK Black Edition 1050W

Previous Card: MSI GTX 760 Twin Frozr

I've also got the following PSU extenders installed:

Akasa FLEXA V8 40cm VGA power extension cable (AK-CBPW09-40BK)
Akasa FLEXA V6 40cm VGA power extension cable (AK-CBPW07-40BK)

The latter two are for pure aesthetics as I have a windowed case and the standard PSU cables didn't suit the theme. I appreciate some people aren't a fan of extender PSU cables but these have worked flawlessly for me.

Long story short(er) -

Installed the new MSI GTX 970 - seated securely
Connected the 8 Pin and 6 Pin connectors - same ones used by the GTX 760 without any issues
Connected the DVI cables
Hit the power button and nothing. Checked connections, tried again, still nothing. Machine doesn't power on.
Disconnected the card - tried to power on the PC - powered on fine
Put in the old GTX 760 - again machine powered on fine
Tried the GTX 970 again - nothing. Machine doesn't power on at all.
Investigation suggests a dead card at this point. Unfortunately I don't have another system to try the card in but as it stands I imagine I'll be contacting the vendor regarding an RMA. Any thoughts would be greatly appreciated. Many thanks


----------



## johnd0e

Have you tried not using the cable extensions on the new card?


----------



## Biscuits

Thanks for your swift response. Admittedly not yet as I ran out of time last night but I'll try it as soon as I get home today and confirm either way.


----------



## GaToMaLaCo

@Biscuits If you can hear a "click" sound from your power supply while attempting to boot with the video card installed then chech all power cables. Maybe you have a loose contact conexion. Your power supply will shutdown itself to prevent damage been done. It happened to me with my MSI G1. It turns out my ATX12v cable decide to get loose and not make proper conection. I had to replace the cable and trow away my extension cable. Although it was working fine with my older video card.


----------



## Biscuits

Ah, yes indeed the PSU does click (the first time on each attempt) when trying to power on the PC when the 970's installed.

I'll check as soon as I'm home. Strange though that the same extender(s) work ok with the older graphics card?


----------



## GaToMaLaCo

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Biscuits*
> 
> Ah, yes indeed the PSU does click (the first time on each attempt) when trying to power on the PC when the 970's installed.
> 
> I'll check as soon as I'm home. Strange though that the same extender(s) work ok with the older graphics card?


Yes, you might have to re check the cables pinout.

Or maybe... your psu is struggling to power up the video card. Specs?


----------



## microchidism

edit: seems I saw the wrong post


----------



## johnd0e

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *daunow*
> 
> Will any of you guide me on how to overclock my 970 FTW? or show me a guide or settings that I can use that can normally guarantee an overclock?
> 
> Would be good if you can also tell me with what program, I can download either evga precision or msi afterburner or whatever you recommend.


Ill try to make up a guide for you tonight when I get home from work if somebody doesn't help you before then. Just wanted to let you know your post didn't go unnoticed. In the meantime check out videos on YouTube of precision x16 and afterburner and decide wich one your more attracted too, they both achieve the same result its more so personal preference. I was using precision x 16 untill I switched to afterburner last week, I personally like afterburner better, but others might disagree.

Also, you'll want to get yourself a benchmark or two downloaded if you don't have one already, something like 3dmark firestrike or ungine's valley/heaven benchmark.


----------



## Biscuits

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *GaToMaLaCo*
> 
> Yes, you might have to re check the cables pinout.
> 
> Or maybe... your psu is struggling to power up the video card. Specs?


The PSU's an XFX P1-1050-BFUK Black Edition 1050W so should certainly be able to (I imagine) power the GTX 970?


----------



## johnd0e

Yes, its more then enough for a single card. I have the same psu, it was what I had installed before the current evga 1300g2.

My xfx 1050 wouldn't power on at all with sleeved cables and a 970. Switched back to stock cables and it worked. Dunno why, but it just didn't like it.


----------



## GaToMaLaCo

Definitely nore that enough to power the 970. I had to ask cos you dont have a rig on your sig.









Then 2 options left:

-Bad or loose cable shorting.
-970 is fried already and causing short to ground when powered.


----------



## Biscuits

Yes indeed, point well made - I do need to sort my sig out.

Thank you loads for the assistance.

It would appear the card is faulty - I tried it without the extenders and just the stock PSU cables - still nothing. Tried it with _different_ stock cables - still nothing.

Tried my old card with stock cables and extenders included and it worked fine both times.

I've initiated the RMA - many thanks again. I will confirm either way if the replacement card is a success.


----------



## Vellinious

Disregard.


----------



## shamoke

Hello everyone! I've had my MSI 970 for quite a while now, but I just recently started to overclock it. I was wondering how good this OC was (note: I'm still very new, and I haven't actually reached the point where I started seeing artifacts/crashes/bugs yet, so I could get it even higher, but for some reason I'm scared, LOL)


----------



## Hequaqua

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *shamoke*
> 
> Hello everyone! I've had my MSI 970 for quite a while now, but I just recently started to overclock it. I was wondering how good this OC was (note: I'm still very new, and I haven't actually reached the point where I started seeing artifacts/crashes/bugs yet, so I could get it even higher, but for some reason I'm scared, LOL)


Do worry, you can't really hurt anything on the stock bios. You will be limited by voltage/power. What you want to do is run GPU-Z while you are benchmarking or gaming. You will see what is limiting your higher clocks. As I said you will probably limited by power and voltage. Perfcap is the one you want to look at. You can grab a screenshot and post it here, then we can help point you in the right direction.

Here is my card showing that it is limited by power(example):


Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!







If you want to get more out of your card, you will more than likely need to mod and flash a new bios. I have the MSI GTX970 Gaming 4g card and on my own bios. Love it.

Take a look at this thread, it will help you understand a bit better:
http://www.overclock.net/t/1517316/extract-and-flash-gtx-970-and-980-firmware-zosons-h2o-and-air-custom-bios

NOTE: You may want to use rig builder on OCN. It will let everyone know what type of hardware you are using. It posts it at the bottom of all your postings. You can see mine down below. It is really helpful.

Don't be afraid to ask questions. Most everyone here will help answer them.

Good luck!!









EDIT: You can put the sliders for voltage and power all the way up, then find your max stable clocks. Then go from there. What type of Vram does your card have? GPU-Z will tell you when you first open it:


Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


----------



## reptileexperts

http://www.3dmark.com/3dm/10722337?

With stock vBios running at 5.0ghz on my devil's canyon, here is where I am on FS Ultra - 5611 for SLI 970, once I put them under water with my CPU, I'll push the voltages further and really test the limits.


----------



## shamoke

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Hequaqua*
> 
> Do worry, you can't really hurt anything on the stock bios. You will be limited by voltage/power. What you want to do is run GPU-Z while you are benchmarking or gaming. You will see what is limiting your higher clocks. As I said you will probably limited by power and voltage. Perfcap is the one you want to look at. You can grab a screenshot and post it here, then we can help point you in the right direction.
> 
> Here is my card showing that it is limited by power(example):
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> If you want to get more out of your card, you will more than likely need to mod and flash a new bios. I have the MSI GTX970 Gaming 4g card and on my own bios. Love it.
> 
> Take a look at this thread, it will help you understand a bit better:
> http://www.overclock.net/t/1517316/extract-and-flash-gtx-970-and-980-firmware-zosons-h2o-and-air-custom-bios
> 
> NOTE: You may want to use rig builder on OCN. It will let everyone know what type of hardware you are using. It posts it at the bottom of all your postings. You can see mine down below. It is really helpful.
> 
> Don't be afraid to ask questions. Most everyone here will help answer them.
> 
> Good luck!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> EDIT: You can put the sliders for voltage and power all the way up, then find your max stable clocks. Then go from there. What type of Vram does your card have? GPU-Z will tell you when you first open it:
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


Thank you for the help!

Here are my results (I paused in the middle, thus the dip) 

My VRAM type is Elpida.

I don't think I'm ready to unlock the voltage, as I don't think I want to risk it at this time.


----------



## Hequaqua

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *shamoke*
> 
> Thank you for the help!
> 
> Here are my results (I paused in the middle, thus the dip)
> 
> My VRAM type is Elpida.
> 
> I don't think I'm ready to unlock the voltage, as I don't think I want to risk it at this time.


Looks pretty good.









About 1525 is a decent OC on air really. Past about 1550 or so you really don't see a big gain.

Was that with the voltage set all the way up? Just curious.

EDIT: Your welcome btw.


----------



## shamoke

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Hequaqua*
> 
> Looks pretty good.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> About 1525 is a decent OC on air really. Past about 1550 or so you really don't see a big gain.
> 
> Was that with the voltage set all the way up? Just curious.
> 
> EDIT: Your welcome btw.


I don't think I changed the voltage. Is that safe to do without bricking my card? I also can't seem to find it anywhere on Afterburner (unless I'm blind)


----------



## Hequaqua

You may have to unlock it first.



No, it won't brick the card. The max voltage is set in the bios. If you haven't modded the bios, you will never hit the max. The cards are locked at 1.31v anyway.


----------



## Vellinious

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *shamoke*
> 
> I don't think I changed the voltage. Is that safe to do without bricking my card? I also can't seem to find it anywhere on Afterburner (unless I'm blind)


There is absolutely nothing you can do to that card with the stock bios that's going to hurt it. Just watch your temps, and you'll be fine.


----------



## shamoke

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Vellinious*
> 
> There is absolutely nothing you can do to that card with the stock bios that's going to hurt it. Just watch your temps, and you'll be fine.


Thanks for the reassurance!

Gonna go back and see if I can get a little bit more out of this card right now!


----------



## Hequaqua




----------



## shamoke

Preliminary results = about the same.

It doesn't look like I can get any more out of the card, but I'm really happy with the result. I think it's about a ~17% increase in performance, if the numbers are correct? (assuming that's how it's calculated)

Thank you guys so much for the help! This was incredibly fun!


----------



## Hequaqua

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *shamoke*
> 
> Preliminary results = about the same.
> 
> It doesn't look like I can get any more out of the card, but I'm really happy with the result. I think it's about a ~17% increase in performance, if the numbers are correct? (assuming that's how it's calculated)
> 
> Thank you guys so much for the help! This was incredibly fun!


Your welcome....hope you stay happy with it. I love my card, but I want more!!!! lol


----------



## Vellinious

I'm bored with my 290X already.....

I wants Pascal, NOW


----------



## wingman99

I like my stock EVGA SSC GTX 970, When I play games it clocks at 1404GHz I think that is good enough. I don't know how many FPS you get from that overclock?


----------



## Vellinious

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *wingman99*
> 
> I like my stock EVGA SSC GTX 970, When I play games it clocks at 1404GHz I think that is good enough. I don't know how many FPS you get from that overclock?


Would depend on the application and the resolution.....


----------



## wingman99

How about BF4 1920X1080p


----------



## Hequaqua

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *wingman99*
> 
> How about BF4 1920X1080p


I think with my card at 1506/8000 on ultra, I get 125-135fps at those settings.

user.zip 0k .zip file


You can download this. Unzip it, It's a cfg file. Copy it and put it in your BF4 folder in the Origin Games folder. It will show your FPS automatically when you start the game.


----------



## wingman99

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Hequaqua*
> 
> I think with my card at 1506/8000 on ultra, I get 125-135fps at those settings.
> 
> user.zip 0k .zip file
> 
> 
> You can download this. Unzip it, It's a cfg file. Copy it and put it in your BF4 folder in the Origin Games folder. It will show your FPS automatically when you start the game.


125-135 FPS is a good overclock.


----------



## Hequaqua

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *wingman99*
> 
> 125-135 FPS is a good overclock.


To be honest, I really don't remember what I was getting at stock. lol

If I play it with AUTO instead of ULTRA, I get about 200fps.

This looks like I set it to Ultra.....lol






This had me baffled for a bit yesterday.






Bad driver....lol 353.62 didn't like NFS:MW.


----------



## wingman99

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Hequaqua*
> 
> To be honest, I really don't remember what I was getting at stock. lol
> 
> If I play it with AUTO instead of ULTRA, I get about 200fps.
> 
> This looks like I set it to Ultra.....lol
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This had me baffled for a bit yesterday.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Bad driver....lol 353.62 didn't like NFS:MW.


What is your monitor Refresh rate? I get screen tarring above 60 FPS


----------



## Hequaqua

60hz.

It was the driver though. Put the newest 361.82....fixed that. BF4 plays well on 353.62.


----------



## Hequaqua

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Vellinious*
> 
> I'm bored with my 290X already.....
> 
> I wants Pascal, NOW


Pascal, Polaris, Zen......hopefully we will get a few more choices this year.


----------



## hurricane28

My first score with new SSD, new RAM and the latest driver:

http://www.3dmark.com/3dm/10736134?

Its not my best score by far but still a decent score for stock GPU.
Physics seem slow because i think the 2x8 GB kit is harder on the IMC than 2x4 sticks.


----------



## Hequaqua

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *hurricane28*
> 
> My first score with new SSD, new RAM and the latest driver:
> 
> http://www.3dmark.com/3dm/10736134?
> 
> Its not my best score by far but still a decent score for stock GPU.
> Physics seem slow because i think the 2x8 GB kit is harder on the IMC than 2x4 sticks.


Not too shabby, but the latest driver did nothing for benchmarking....lol 353.62 is still the strongest.


----------



## hurricane28

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Hequaqua*
> 
> Not too shabby, but the latest driver did nothing for benchmarking....lol 353.62 is still the strongest.


Yeah its an okay score but nothing to write home about lol

I am not going for high overclocks any time soon since i had some troubles with my PC so in order to do high benchmarks again i first want to have it fully stable.

everything after 353.62 is rubbish for benching i noticed, i tried every driver after that without an positive result. Games runs just fine on the newest driver, i recently play Sniper Elite 3 and its working fine.

Fun game too although it can be very hard at times


----------



## Hequaqua

Pretty good deal on Newegg right now for a SSD(480gb) $109.99.

http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16820301255

I've read some pretty good reviews about their products. I think I might pick one up.


----------



## hurricane28

I have the Samsung 950 Pro and i love it!

Everything is so much faster.

I still have some issues though, the mouse is sometimes laggy and in games it doesn't respond sometimes which makes FPS games almost unplayable..
I have that in Windows 10 too. Can't figure out what the problem is but i am determined to find out what it is because its very very annoying.

Perhaps an setting in BIOS, I HOPE.


----------



## Hequaqua

I'm all about the cheap on HD/SSD. lol

I keep my OS on my Seagate SSD. I just wanted more storage on a SSD. I can now remove my HD's and the last drive cage.

I might put everything under water at some point. By taking that last cage out, it opens the whole front off my tower. I love this tower(Enthoo Pro).

EDIT: Works out to like 23 cents/GB.


----------



## hurricane28

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Hequaqua*
> 
> I'm all about the cheap on HD/SSD. lol
> 
> I keep my OS on my Seagate SSD. I just wanted more storage on a SSD. I can now remove my HD's and the last drive cage.
> 
> I might put everything under water at some point. By taking that last cage out, it opens the whole front off my tower. I love this tower(Enthoo Pro).
> 
> EDIT: Works out to like 23 cents/GB.


Seriously? I am all about performance and i never cheap out on hard drives since those are the bottleneck in most applications.
I have my main OS on an 256 GB 950 Pro and some programs but the rest i store on an WD 1 TB Black 7200 RPM HDD which is quite fast for an HDD.

The bottleneck is gone when you start using an SSD and certainly with my 950 Pro there is no storage bottleneck anymore.
My only bottleneck would be my CPU and my motherboard since its kinda outdated from AMD but still it performs very very nice.
I use my PC for all kinds of stuff like gaming, video rendering etc. etc. and i must say that i am very impressed by this old machine to be honest.

I am using an Corsair H100i still with Noctua NF-F12 PPC 3000 RPM fans and its working quite nice for my overclock.
At first i was planning to go full custom loop but when i picked the components i wanted or at least need for my plan i had, i discovered that i had to pay at leas 500 euro's in order to achieve 200 MHz more lol and that's not worth it for me so i stick with my Corsair h100i for now until there is something new that is outperforming my H100i for a reasonable price. I am running 4.8 GHz at the moment with 16 GB 2133 G. Skill TridentX memory and its all working fine for now and hopefully it stays this way because you never know with Windows...

I think i found the solution of my mouse lag, at least i hope. It was plugged in to an USB DAC-UP port which my mouse didn't like for some reason so i plugged it in to a normal USB 2.0 and all is working fine again









So much trouble lately with Windows 10 and hardware problems that i hope it is all sorted out now because its certainly no fun when equipment keeps failing and Windows 10 is being obnoxious..


----------



## Hequaqua

The only things I keep on my HD's right now are pictures/music/program installs.

The drive I just bought will out perform any of my hd's. lol I have 2 ssds now. One for my OS. The other games.

I've had no issues with Windows 10. I had one program that wouldn't run, but it has since been patched.

As for WC....yea, it can get up there $$ and time wise. My temps aren't bad, would just like to do it for fun.


----------



## DeathAngel74

My H100i stopped pumping coolant. I was playing a game and didn't realize it. Checked the hardware monitor....89C. Good thing Best Buy honored the manufacturer's warranty







Oh and to add insult to injury...when I as tightening one of the screws down on the cooler...The bolt snapped off.....Cheaply made Chinese garbage! Yet again Best Buy to me to bring the 4 screws/bolts/backplate and they'd just swap them out.


----------



## Hequaqua

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DeathAngel74*
> 
> My H100i stopped pumping coolant. I was playing a game and didn't realize it. Checked the hardware monitor....89C. Good thing Best Buy honored the manufacturer's warranty
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Oh and to add insult to injury...when I as tightening one of the screws down on the cooler...The bolt snapped off.....Cheaply made Chinese garbage! Yet again Best Buy to me to bring the 4 screws/bolts/backplate and they'd just swap them out.


Lucky you.

I have my Lepa AquaChanger 240. Slapped two gentle typhoons on there...good to go. Easy to install too. Can't beat it for 75.00 really.


----------



## DeathAngel74

Meh, I had to take the pc apart again. This is beginning to become a love/hate relationship.









I used 8 6/32x1 1/4 screws to mount the fans to the radiator top-side. Worked out much better than the 1/4 screws it comes with, especially for $2.50.








Mobo temp is 15C, 4790k temp is 21.5C, coolant temp is 22.5C @ idle. Gonna test some games later.


----------



## Hequaqua

I took the ones that came with my h60 to the hardware shop(little town). Picked up like 10 for .87. lol

This is with the 240:



Left is current....right is the minimum.


----------



## DeathAngel74

I used the stock Corsair fans inside and the TT RIING fans outside.


----------



## hurricane28

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Hequaqua*
> 
> The only things I keep on my HD's right now are pictures/music/program installs.
> 
> The drive I just bought will out perform any of my hd's. lol I have 2 ssds now. One for my OS. The other games.
> 
> I've had no issues with Windows 10. I had one program that wouldn't run, but it has since been patched.
> 
> As for WC....yea, it can get up there $$ and time wise. My temps aren't bad, would just like to do it for fun.


Me too, i only have my pictures, programs, video's projects etc on my 1 TB drive, the rest is all on the 950 Pro.

Its quite interesting how much more the CPU gets beat up when you render and exporting to an SSD :O it simply doesn't matter what CPU you have it will always be the bottleneck.. Even with an 5960X although it will be much faster









I don't know what the problem is with Windows 10 but its running smooth now after some updates, perhaps it fixed it.

Oh if i had enough money i would build en entire new system and would go full custom loop, i know which components i want but its too expensive for me and IMO not worth the extra cash. If i had money enough and no mortgage or other bills i wouldn't think twice but unfortunately its reality lol
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Hequaqua*
> 
> The only things I keep on my HD's right now are pictures/music/program installs.
> 
> The drive I just bought will out perform any of my hd's. lol I have 2 ssds now. One for my OS. The other games.
> 
> I've had no issues with Windows 10. I had one program that wouldn't run, but it has since been patched.
> 
> As for WC....yea, it can get up there $$ and time wise. My temps aren't bad, would just like to do it for fun.


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DeathAngel74*
> 
> My H100i stopped pumping coolant. I was playing a game and didn't realize it. Checked the hardware monitor....89C. Good thing Best Buy honored the manufacturer's warranty
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Oh and to add insult to injury...when I as tightening one of the screws down on the cooler...The bolt snapped off.....Cheaply made Chinese garbage! Yet again Best Buy to me to bring the 4 screws/bolts/backplate and they'd just swap them out.


I had the same problem when i wasn't paying attention to my system for a short period of time and the PC shuts off automatically. At first i didn't know what has happened so i opened my case and touched the h100i hoses and they were pretty hot so i assume that the pump or the fans didn't work.

Until today i have no idea what happened but i have had some other problems as well with the Corsair link software not recognizing my cooler at all. Now i am running the newer version 4.2 and all is well now. I find the mounting hardware pretty good because its very easy to do maintenance and replace the TIM because its very easy and it will only take 10 seconds to take the cooler off. The quality could be better though.

I always buy my components from the best retail stores i can find in order to get them replaced immediately if there is something wrong. Its not always the cheapest but i rather deal with retail stores than with Asus for instance.

Cooler Master has an excellent RMA department! I called them about my PSU that went bad on me couple of weeks back, and with the V-series of Power supply's they offer an replacement service so you will receive a new unit within couple of days, strangely i can't find the English website anymore since my browser is set to Dutch i think.. very strange because when i was doing the RMA i was linked to an English website.. strangely this is the only thing i can find about it: http://us.coolermaster.com/service/warranty.html

Maybe i am tired from working out or something lol


----------



## DeathAngel74

All I have on my computer are some pictures, music, programs and games. Most of it is on the 1TB Seagate. OS and games are on the SSD's. They aren't the best money can buy, but hey RAID 0 is nice. LMAO


----------



## Hequaqua

I use HWiNFO64 and label everything....I normally have it open on my other monitor.

Love that program.


----------



## DeathAngel74

If everything stops failing, maybe I can actually enjoy the damn thing.....The new build started on 11/23/15 for crap's sake....and ended yesterday, Geez! After delliding, breaking the old mobo socket, old h100i radiator threads stripping out top-side and finally the pump dying. My first reaction was to throw the pc against the wall. Then I realized if I did, I'd have to go through the wife to get a new PC. ROFL. She wants to go out for dinner and then see Deadpool on V-Day.


----------



## wingman99

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Hequaqua*
> 
> 60hz.
> 
> It was the driver though. Put the newest 361.82....fixed that. BF4 plays well on 353.62.


Do you have screen tarring over 60 FPS?


----------



## Hequaqua

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DeathAngel74*
> 
> If everything stops failing, maybe I can actually enjoy the damn thing.....The new build started on 11/23/15 for crap's sake....and ended yesterday, Geez! After delliding, breaking the old mobo socket, old h100i radiator threads stripping out top-side and finally the pump dying. My first reaction was to throw the pc against the wall. Then I realized if I did, I'd have to go through the wife to get a new PC. ROFL. She wants to go out for dinner and then see Deadpool on V-Day.


lmao

I hear ya.

I'm trying to butterup my other half to see if she will let me get a 980ti Hybrid.









I think I will hang on to my 970. It OC's too well to let it go...lol


----------



## Hequaqua

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *wingman99*
> 
> Do you have screen tarring over 60 FPS?


Not with V-sync off.


----------



## DeathAngel74

Meh, I have to weigh my options......Buy new PC parts and not wake up in the morning or.....buy roses, make dinner reservation and buy Deadpool tickets in advance.....Thinking........Does not compute, lol.

I hear you too. I want a 980TI as well, but the 970 is enough for now. Gotta save money for Disneyland trip this Summer.


----------



## Hequaqua

It's tax time....so I will just let her buy something for herself for around the same amount. lol

She likes her 120.00/pr work shoes a lot...lmao

Pascal info:

http://www.bitsandchips.it/9-hardware/6621-rumor-scaletta-di-presentazione-delle-gpu-pascal


----------



## DeathAngel74

We do that too. "Go buy yourself something nice honey" and I get "What do you want to buy for the PC?" Ah man that was hilarious last week....Or I take her to the Succulent Gardens and she takes me to Best Buy.


----------



## Hequaqua

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DeathAngel74*
> 
> We do that too. "Go buy yourself something nice honey" and I get "What do you want to buy for the PC?" Ah man that was hilarious last week....Or I take her to the Succulent Gardens and she takes me to Best Buy.


Whatever works, right?


----------



## Biscuits

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Biscuits*
> 
> Yes indeed, point well made - I do need to sort my sig out.
> 
> Thank you loads for the assistance.
> 
> It would appear the card is faulty - I tried it without the extenders and just the stock PSU cables - still nothing. Tried it with _different_ stock cables - still nothing.
> 
> Tried my old card with stock cables and extenders included and it worked fine both times.
> 
> I've initiated the RMA - many thanks again. I will confirm either way if the replacement card is a success.


Update as promised in the interest of resolution.

Confirmed: card was fried.

Installed the replacement and everything fired up perfectly. Many thanks for everyone's input as always.


----------



## Hequaqua

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Biscuits*
> 
> Update as promised in the interest of resolution.
> 
> Confirmed: card was fried.
> 
> Installed the replacement and everything fired up perfectly. Many thanks for everyone's input as always.


Glad you got it straightened out!


----------



## PalominoCreek

Just tried Heaven at 1505 and the application crashed (not the drivers or the computer). Could it be due an unstable overclock? Maybe 1505 is too much.









EDIT: Nevermind, it was actually the driver. Checked on Event Viewer, I was afk while Heaven looped so I didn't see the crash happen. Eh, I guess I'll go back to 1500.


----------



## Vellinious

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *PalominoCreek*
> 
> Just tried Heaven at 1505 and the application crashed (not the drivers or the computer). Could it be due an unstable overclock? Maybe 1505 is too much.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> EDIT: Nevermind, it was actually the driver. Checked on Event Viewer, I was afk while Heaven looped so I didn't see the crash happen. Eh, I guess I'll go back to 1500.


Need moar volts.....


----------



## Benjiw

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Vellinious*
> 
> Need moar volts.....


Have you found a way to break 1.3v yet? Would love to push my golden 970 further.


----------



## GnarlyCharlie

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *GnarlyCharlie*
> 
> GTX 970 owner here!
> 
> HTPC duty, loading it up now.
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


This is the quietest video card I've ever owned. Granted, it's not OC'd like every other video card I've _ever_ owned, but it's a slick little unit. It's also my first ever Asus card, so I'm into uncharted territory here.


----------



## Hequaqua

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *PalominoCreek*
> 
> Just tried Heaven at 1505 and the application crashed (not the drivers or the computer). Could it be due an unstable overclock? Maybe 1505 is too much.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> EDIT: Nevermind, it was actually the driver. Checked on Event Viewer, I was afk while Heaven looped so I didn't see the crash happen. Eh, I guess I'll go back to 1500.


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Vellinious*
> 
> Need moar volts.....


lol..always....









Quote:


> Originally Posted by *GnarlyCharlie*
> 
> This is the quietest video card I've ever owned. Granted, it's not OC'd like every other video card I've _ever_ owned, but it's a slick little unit. It's also my first ever Asus card, so I'm into uncharted territory here.


Nice.

You going run some benchmarks and post?


----------



## johnd0e

temps after first firestrike test with cards under water. max temp 40c









time for fun.

*EDIT:*

so either im blind or im just useless right now........how come i can only overclock one card in afterburner? literaly nothing ive tried lets me overclock the second card.


----------



## Vellinious

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *johnd0e*
> 
> 
> 
> temps after first firestrike test with cards under water. max temp 40c
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> time for fun.
> 
> *EDIT:*
> 
> so either im blind or im just useless right now........how come i can only overclock one card in afterburner? literaly nothing ive tried lets me overclock the second card.


Uninstall it, and reinstall it. PCX was the same way when I added the 2nd card. Had to do a clean install for them to link up right.


----------



## johnd0e

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Vellinious*
> 
> Uninstall it, and reinstall it. PCX was the same way when I added the 2nd card. Had to do a clean install for them to link up right.


Didnt work. tried twice. got rid of everything with the name msi and riva tuner on it. reinstalled fresh. still cant find a way to overclock the second card. i must be doing something wrong.


----------



## DeathAngel74

Do you see any buttons...something like GPU1 and GPU0? Also, in settings "sync like GPU's". Change the theme if you have to, they're on the settings tab.


----------



## johnd0e

heres what im doing,

open after burner and gpu-z:


set core clock for card one:


go into settings and go to gpu drop down:


select gpu2:


press ok which exits settings and goes back to sliders:


^i didnt touch the core clock slider in that picture.....its just automaticaly at +52 and if i move it and hit apply it changes the core on the card i had originaly overclocked even though i switched gpu's.

yes....no? im at a loss.


----------



## Vellinious

I dunno man. I never used AB.

It should overclock them the same.....you don't have to do each one individually.


----------



## johnd0e

yea i know, its supposed to work so that if you have the sync like cards thing enabled it just applies to both. but for some reason its not working like that. and i cant physicaly do each myself even if i disable that setting.

EDIT:
at least my temps are good though hahaha

EDIT EDIT:

i got it to work, i think.....i closed it and re opened it and unchecked the sync setting......it now allows me to switch between gpu's. but for some reason my second card wont clock any higher it just gets everysingle perfcap all at once.

EDIT EDIT EDIT:

man im just having a blonde day today. its working now, figured id just give running a benchmark a try and see what happens....both cards overclock the same, its just on desktop that GPU1 stays steady at 1570 while gpu2 downclocks to 1518.

ANYWAYSSSSSS.


----------



## Vellinious

Is SLI enabled in the NVIDIA control panel?


----------



## johnd0e

Yup sli enabled.

just had a driver crash at 1580/4000. looks like water wont help me break 1600.


----------



## Hequaqua

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *johnd0e*
> 
> Yup sli enabled.
> 
> just had a driver crash at 1580/4000. looks like water wont help me break 1600.


You can't get 1600 on a single card? I know you are trying SLI. Just curious.


----------



## johnd0e

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Hequaqua*
> 
> You can't get 1600 on a single card? I know you are trying SLI. Just curious.


dunno....havent tried. just finished the filling the loop like 2 hours ago maybe.


----------



## Hequaqua

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *johnd0e*
> 
> dunno....havent tried. just finished the filling the loop like 2 hours ago maybe.


Oh......OK.

I want to do soooo many things.....lol

I have OC fever....I think I need more cowbell!


----------



## johnd0e

so 1575/4000 is still my limit in firestrike. i cant be entirely dissapointed since before id be hitting 80c by the end of each run and now im barely hitting 45c. and thats with pushing maximum volts to the card.


----------



## Hequaqua

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *johnd0e*
> 
> so 1575/4000 is still my limit in firestrike. i cant be entirely dissapointed since before id be hitting 80c by the end of each run and now im barely hitting 45c. and thats with pushing maximum volts to the card.


Which Firestrike, Extreme or Ultra?

I'm bored....I'll make a run or two...lol


----------



## DeathAngel74

is that at 1.312v and 357W?


----------



## johnd0e

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Hequaqua*
> 
> Which Firestrike, Extreme or Ultra?
> 
> I'm bored....I'll make a run or two...lol


just regular firestrike.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DeathAngel74*
> 
> is that at 1.312v and 357W?


1.312v and i couldnt tell you the Watts.... im not that good at reading bios's yet. i just dabble in them when im bored. highest mW in my power table is 360000. so 360W?


----------



## johnd0e

i was thinking about lowering my voltage back to 1.275v and see what happens? think i could be over heating the VRM still?


----------



## DeathAngel74

did you get the copper heatsinks for vram and vrm?


----------



## Hequaqua

I can hit 1600/8100 if I change my bios.

1570/[email protected] Max Temp 52°C

http://www.3dmark.com/3dm/10747433


----------



## DeathAngel74

http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16835708012&nm_mc=AFC-C8Junction&cm_mmc=AFC-C8Junction-VigLink-_-na-_-na-_-na&cm_sp=&AID=10446076&PID=6146846&SID=ikkfqv4ct5000kb500053


----------



## johnd0e

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DeathAngel74*
> 
> did you get the copper heatsinks for vram and vrm?


ive got the backplate heatsink, and the "full cover" fins on the GPU side. with the optional 80mm fan bracket holding a be quiet fan running at 2000RPM.


----------



## johnd0e

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DeathAngel74*
> 
> http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16835708012&nm_mc=AFC-C8Junction&cm_mmc=AFC-C8Junction-VigLink-_-na-_-na-_-na&cm_sp=&AID=10446076&PID=6146846&SID=ikkfqv4ct5000kb500053


No sir i have this:




EDIT:

looks like this with the fan attached:


----------



## DeathAngel74




----------



## johnd0e

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Hequaqua*
> 
> I can hit 1600/8100 if I change my bios.
> 
> 1570/[email protected] Max Temp 52°C
> 
> http://www.3dmark.com/3dm/10747433


heres an old one, but this was my highest single card firestrike:


----------



## johnd0e

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DeathAngel74*


make that face now...........you should see how many thermal pads are hidding in there........i swear they should have just custom cut one to fit the hole PCB becuase you litteraly cover almost the entire thing with little pads haha.


----------



## DeathAngel74

d(0_O)b


----------



## Hequaqua

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *johnd0e*
> 
> heres an old one, but this was my highest single card firestrike:


My best:

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DeathAngel74*
> 
> d(0_O)b


Did you say Doob? lmao


----------



## hertz9753

Maybe he knows the Doobie Brothers and has tickets.


----------



## johnd0e

i think its my VRM getting hot causing instability. i just lowered my voltage to 1.275 and now im just artifacting at 1600/4000 and before i was crashing drivers untill i lowered to 1575/4000


----------



## DeathAngel74

It was a face. 2 ears, eyes, nose and mouth. Geez


----------



## Hequaqua

Have always been a doobie brother...lol Great band too...


----------



## johnd0e

im bored now......i was all jazzed up to do some benchmarking at 1600Mhz tonight. and now im just sitting here twiddling my thumbs.

EDIT:

1600MHz in cinebench r15







i took the cheap way of hitting 1600.


----------



## xutnubu

So how safe is it to increase the TDP in the BIOS?

My card already boosts to 1418-1430MHz, but I want to see if it goes higher.


----------



## Dan-H

Hey, apologies for the intrusion, but I need some help, while updating the driver for my GTX 970, windoze crashed and I'm stuck with a black screen on windows start.

I posted the details in the windoze forum, but I thought I'd pop in here and ask for help since I think this thread has more eyes on it.

http://www.overclock.net/t/1591119/win-81pro-crashed-while-installing-updated-graphics-driver-no-display-on-login-i-need-some-help/0_30

I appreciate any suggestions.

tnx,


----------



## johnd0e

is it normal to have only one card seeing load during benchmarks? i turned my OSD on becuase i was going to play some fallout, and when i ran that cinebench i noticed only one card was being loaded, so i rand firetrike and heaven and the same goes for both of them....i know SLI is enabled and im seeing trip;e digit FPS but i never knew only one card was seeing the load while the oher sat at 0....is that normal?


----------



## Hequaqua

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Dan-H*
> 
> Hey, apologies for the intrusion, but I need some help, while updating the driver for my GTX 970, windoze crashed and I'm stuck with a black screen on windows start.
> 
> I posted the details in the windoze forum, but I thought I'd pop in here and ask for help since I think this thread has more eyes on it.
> 
> http://www.overclock.net/t/1591119/win-81pro-crashed-while-installing-updated-graphics-driver-no-display-on-login-i-need-some-help/0_30
> 
> I appreciate any suggestions.
> 
> tnx,


Try removing the card. Boot into windows with your onboard graphics. Shut down, put the card in your second pcie slot and boot. You should be able to update the driver. Then shut down, put the card back in pcie slot 1 and boot.

I did it that way when I had a bios flash go bad. Worked for me.

I think that was how I did it.....worth a shot maybe.


----------



## Dan-H

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Hequaqua*
> 
> Try removing the card. Boot into windows with your onboard graphics. Shut down, put the card in your second pcie slot and boot. You should be able to update the driver. Then shut down, put the card back in pcie slot 1 and boot.
> 
> I did it that way when I had a bios flash go bad. Worked for me.
> 
> I think that was how I did it.....worth a shot maybe.


So far so good. Pulled the card and I can boot to the desktop. Thanks !

edit 1: used this command to list all the driver packages in the store.

PS C:\Windows\system32> pnputil -e > drivers.txt

copied the file to a directory I could edit it in vi, found the nvidia driver.

Published name : oem83.inf
Driver package provider : NVIDIA
Class : Sound, video and game controllers
Driver date and version : 10/06/2014 1.2.26
Signer name : Microsoft Windows Hardware Compatibility Publisher

and then deleted it.

PS C:\Windows\system32> pnputil -d oem83.inf
Microsoft PnP Utility

Driver package deleted successfully.

Time to put the card back in.

edit 2: Back to Black screen. Left integrated GFX enabled in Bios just re-installed the card. more work to do...


----------



## Nastyo

Heya, I just got my 970 and did some initial OCing. Seems like a few things have changed since I last did any of this.



It's the Zotac 970 AMP Core Edition and these are stock clocks with Core Voltage set to max in Afterburner (+87mV I assume) and Power Limit at max with 106%. PerfCap Reason shows "Pwr" permanenantly and VRel sometimes. Is that normal? From what I've read so far that means that both Power Limit and to a lesser extent Core Voltage are already limiting, correct?

So here's what I got with OC:



Now when I set the clocks higher than this, I see artifacts in Heaven Benchmark. So would flashing another BIOS even help with this? I don't really understand this and would like to know before I dive deeper into it.


----------



## Hequaqua

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Nastyo*
> 
> Heya, I just got my 970 and did some initial OCing. Seems like a few things have changed since I last did any of this.
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It's the Zotac 970 AMP Core Edition and these are stock clocks with Core Voltage set to max in Afterburner (+87mV I assume) and Power Limit at max with 106%. PerfCap Reason shows "Pwr" permanenantly and VRel sometimes. Is that normal? From what I've read so far that means that both Power Limit and to a lesser extent Core Voltage are already limiting, correct?
> 
> So here's what I got with OC:
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Now when I set the clocks higher than this, I see artifacts in Heaven Benchmark. So would flashing another BIOS even help with this? I don't really understand this and would like to know before I dive deeper into it.


Yes that is normal on a stock bios. They are limited by power and voltage. A custom bios will fix those perfcaps.

Here is a link to another thread on OCN:

http://www.overclock.net/t/1517316/extract-and-flash-gtx-970-and-980-firmware-zosons-h2o-and-air-custom-bios

Mr-Dark also has a thread where he will edit your bios:

http://www.overclock.net/t/1573308/nvidia-gtx-900-cards-custom-bios-upon-request

As long as your particular card doesn't have a voltage limit, you or whoever should be able to get more out of your card.

FYI, You can't hurt your card while using the stock bios, as you can see, it does have limits on it.

Good Luck!


----------



## Hequaqua

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Dan-H*
> 
> So far so good. Pulled the card and I can boot to the desktop. Thanks !
> 
> edit 1: used this command to list all the driver packages in the store.
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> PS C:\Windows\system32> pnputil -e > drivers.txt
> 
> copied the file to a directory I could edit it in vi, found the nvidia driver.
> 
> Published name : oem83.inf
> Driver package provider : NVIDIA
> Class : Sound, video and game controllers
> Driver date and version : 10/06/2014 1.2.26
> Signer name : Microsoft Windows Hardware Compatibility Publisher
> 
> and then deleted it.
> 
> PS C:\Windows\system32> pnputil -d oem83.inf
> Microsoft PnP Utility
> 
> Driver package deleted successfully.
> 
> 
> 
> Time to put the card back in.
> 
> edit 2: Back to Black screen. Left integrated GFX enabled in Bios just re-installed the card. more work to do...


Hope you get it figured out......sucks. We've all had a issue at one time or another.


----------



## SocksWthSandals

So I have random question.

One of my 970s voltages is higher than the other (no big deal) and it gets a little warmer than the other one, Maybe 7*c if it is the top card. Should I have that card on the top or bottom of my sli configuration? The temps stay about even if it is the bottom card. Should the card with the higher voltage be at the top? Is that going to effect how they clock in sli at all?


----------



## Dan-H

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Hequaqua*
> 
> Hope you get it figured out......sucks. We've all had a issue at one time or another.


I finally got it. after a few other failed tries here is what fixed it:

With the card removed, was able to goto device manager, and "view" hidden devices.

I was unable to delete the nVidia device driver. Got an error, something like "cannot delete device, decedents refused request"

But I was able to roll back the device, and then delete it







and I also deleted all of the other nVidia devices like miracast, mwave etc.

I rebooted (gfx card still out) and things still worked.

One more time reinstalled the card, left the BIOS set to onboard gfx and Windoze recognized the card, and auto added a driver.

I fired up the installer for the latest driver, selected everything I wanted another reboot, still on onboard-gfx, still good.

Shutdown, reset the Bios and all is as it was. Only about six hours of headache ...

@ Hequaqua - Thanks for the suggestions and the encouragement.


----------



## Vellinious

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SocksWthSandals*
> 
> So I have random question.
> 
> One of my 970s voltages is higher than the other (no big deal) and it gets a little warmer than the other one, Maybe 7*c if it is the top card. Should I have that card on the top or bottom of my sli configuration? The temps stay about even if it is the bottom card. Should the card with the higher voltage be at the top? Is that going to effect how they clock in sli at all?


That's the difference in the ASIC quality of the cards causing higher voltages in boost 2.0 mode to 3D boost clocks. The top card in an SLI configuration is almost always going to run a bit warmer than the bottom card, that's pretty normal. I always put the strongest card in the top (primary) slot.


----------



## SocksWthSandals

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Vellinious*
> 
> That's the difference in the ASIC quality of the cards causing higher voltages in boost 2.0 mode to 3D boost clocks. The top card in an SLI configuration is almost always going to run a bit warmer than the bottom card, that's pretty normal. I always put the strongest card in the top (primary) slot.


So would you put the card with the higher voltage on top?


----------



## johnd0e

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SocksWthSandals*
> 
> So would you put the card with the higher voltage on top?


Put your higher asic card in the top slot.


----------



## SocksWthSandals

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *johnd0e*
> 
> Put your higher asic card in the top slot.


That is the card that volts lower for me. So Ill have the cooler card on the top. Is having the card that volts lower on top going to effect the clocks at all? You think the one with the higher voltage would tend to clock higher.


----------



## johnd0e

higher asic doesn't need as much voltage to run the same clock as a lower asic.


----------



## SocksWthSandals

Thanks for the info. On my setup sometimes it almost seems like the card with the higher voltage is clocking higher for most of the time when I have the osd from afterburner displaying. Anyway to get them to stay in sync better?


----------



## johnd0e

could be a hitting perfcap? what does GPU-z say after running benchmark?


----------



## Hequaqua

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Dan-H*
> 
> I finally got it. after a few other failed tries here is what fixed it:
> 
> With the card removed, was able to goto device manager, and "view" hidden devices.
> 
> I was unable to delete the nVidia device driver. Got an error, something like "cannot delete device, decedents refused request"
> 
> But I was able to roll back the device, and then delete it
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> and I also deleted all of the other nVidia devices like miracast, mwave etc.
> 
> I rebooted (gfx card still out) and things still worked.
> 
> One more time reinstalled the card, left the BIOS set to onboard gfx and Windoze recognized the card, and auto added a driver.
> 
> I fired up the installer for the latest driver, selected everything I wanted another reboot, still on onboard-gfx, still good.
> 
> Shutdown, reset the Bios and all is as it was. Only about six hours of headache ...
> 
> @ Hequaqua - Thanks for the suggestions and the encouragement.


Woot! I'm glad you got it figured out.


----------



## SocksWthSandals

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *johnd0e*
> 
> could be a hitting perfcap? what does GPU-z say after running benchmark?


Havent ran gpu-z. Only heaven. Ill run gpu-z now. What is a perfcap and how will I know if that is what is happening and how can I fix it if that is indeed the case?


----------



## Hequaqua

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SocksWthSandals*
> 
> Havent ran gpu-z. Only heaven. Ill run gpu-z now. What is a perfcap and how will I know if that is what is happening and how can I fix it if that is indeed the case?


GPU-Z is a utility that you have running the background. It monitors what is going on with your card(s). If you are in SLI, open up two GPU-Z, one or each card. Then you can see what is going on with your cards while you run benchmarks or games.

Link to download:
http://www.techpowerup.com/gpuz/


----------



## SocksWthSandals

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Hequaqua*
> 
> GPU-Z is a utility that you have running the background. It monitors what is going on with your card(s). If you are in SLI, open up two GPU-Z, one or each card. Then you can see what is going on with your cards while you run benchmarks or games.
> 
> Link to download:
> http://www.techpowerup.com/gpuz/


I have gpu-z. I see where it says perfcap now. For the card that volts slower and tends to clock slower than the other most of the time is says perfcap reason Util


----------



## Hequaqua

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SocksWthSandals*
> 
> I have gpu-z. I see where it says perfcap now. For the card that volts slower and tends to clock slower than the other most of the time is says perfcap reason Util


Utilization is normal. That just means there no load on the GPU at the moment..


----------



## SocksWthSandals

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Hequaqua*
> 
> Utilization is normal. That just means there no load on the GPU at the moment..


I see. So I guess Im still confused as to if I should have my higher volting card which seems to clock a bit higher most of the time on the top or bottom, or if it honestly makes any difference at all. (to clarify, both cards have the same boost clock. Sometimes they just decide to run different speeds)

You would think using the sync in afterburner would make the two cards run the same speeds and link them together.


----------



## johnd0e

if its the lower asic card put it on the bottom. you can find out what the asic is for each card by right clicking on the green GPU in the GPU-z window and go down to read asic. put the higher card in your top slot and the lower in your bottom slot.


----------



## SocksWthSandals

The lower volting card is my higher asic card. So I will throw that on the top then. Even though it seem my lower card is hitting its higher boost clock more often than the lower voltage higher asic card.

Ive been trying to wrap my head around this one for a few weeks! Just doesnt make any sense.

Running Heaven with the higher voltage card on the bottom I get the perfcap Vrel in GPUz. Is that bad?


----------



## johnd0e

a perfcap isn't bad. its just showing you why the card is doing what its doing. Vrel is Volatge reliability, meaning its only able to achieve the clock its hitting because there isnt enough voltage to boost higher reliably.

are both cards boosting same as they did before?


----------



## SocksWthSandals

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *johnd0e*
> 
> a perfcap isn't bad. its just showing you why the card is doing what its doing. Vrel is Volatge reliability, meaning its only able to achieve the clock its hitting because there isnt enough voltage to boost higher reliably.
> 
> are both cards boosting same as they did before?


Odd it there wouldnt be enough voltage to boost it higher since it is the higher voltage card of the two.

They boost about the same regardless of where I put the cards. The one with the higher voltage tends to be at a higher boost than the one that volts lower, if it is on the top or the bottom.

Sometimes they will both be at their max boost of 1253, but for the most part they will be different. (higher voltage card _usually_ has a bit higher boost)


----------



## Vellinious

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *johnd0e*
> 
> a perfcap isn't bad. its just showing you why the card is doing what its doing. Vrel is Volatge reliability, meaning its only able to achieve the clock its hitting because there isnt enough voltage to boost higher reliably.
> 
> are both cards boosting same as they did before?


That depends on what the PerfCap Reason is.....VOP and PWR are problematic.....


----------



## johnd0e

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Vellinious*
> 
> That depends on what the PerfCap Reason is.....VOP and PWR are problematic.....


And this is why im still learning haha. care to elaborate? i wasnt aware of this, and im all about learning.









EDIT: Those two ussualy coincide with driver crashes or artifacts. yes?


----------



## Vellinious

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *johnd0e*
> 
> And this is why im still learning haha. care to elaborate? i wasnt aware of this, and im all about learning.


VoP is operational voltage.
PWR is power limit.

If you're hitting the PWR perf cap reason, you either need to raise the power target slider higher (should be at max any time you overclock anyway), OR, run a custom bios with higher power limits.

VoP is operational voltage. In boost 2.0, you can see VoP, and it'll tell you that it's boosting to max with the maximum operational voltage that's set in the bios. VoP doesn't show up when overclocking....at least, I don't think it does. Pretty sure that's just a boost 2.0 thing.

Green is power limit, btw....if you see green in your PerfCap Reason line.....you have work to do.


----------



## johnd0e

alrite. i knew that PWR meant the TDP limit was reached. wasnt aware of what VOP meant, thats one i never encountered.

neither of those means death to your card though correct? just means that in order to become stable youll have to either reduce your clock speeds, up your TDP to max, or get a cusotm bios. right?


----------



## DeathAngel74

VOp usually goes away once you "disable" boost and raise the voltage in your custom bios. I've only seen for the few minutes I actually run the card on the stock bios, lol.


----------



## SocksWthSandals

So why would the card that had the higher stock voltage on it tend to be at a higher clock even if I have it in the bottom slot? Or are both my cards just going to clock independently and do their own thang? I don't think I see any better in performance one way or the other. Just the clocks and voltages are different. Appreciate you guys helping me try to understand why.


----------



## Vellinious

When they're under load in SLI, they'll run the same clocks.


----------



## DeathAngel74

From what I remember, you want the higher ASIC card in the top slot because it will boost higher on its own. Something about not wanting the lower ASIC in the top slot because the higher ASIC card is the "master" and lower ASIC is the "slave". Don't know if thats completely accurate or not, but that was my understanding.


----------



## johnd0e

heres a question for ya's @Vellinious and @DeathAngel74 since we are on the topic of perfcaps.

what do you make of this?



when i go into afterburner and set the core clock on one card to 1600Mhz all is fine but once i set the core clock on the Second card to 1600Mhz i get this quick PWR perfcap that just flashes on and off. not even running a benchmark, just does it on desktop and only when i set the second card to 1600Mhz.

EDIT: pay no attention to the Util perfcap on the second card. i understand why thats there.


----------



## DeathAngel74

That used to drive me crazy. It's one of the reasons I re-enabled the power slider past 100%. I don't know about SLI, but it used to do that when I played FFXIII @ 4k. Increasing the power limit and setting the slider to 150% got rid of it.


----------



## johnd0e

lol. so it does nothing to performace its just like a bug in the sensor?


----------



## DeathAngel74

You may want to flash that bios with the "super cool" re-enabled slider and see if it still happens.


----------



## johnd0e

ill have to go into my current bios and change it. i swapped back to my 1.275v bios to see if it helped with getting to 1600Mhz becuase i was thinking maybe i was just overheating something by pumping full 1.3125v into the card. it actualy seemed to work a little. instead of constant driver crashing at 1600Mhz i started to just get artifacts. i was going to flash to an even lower voltage and see if that helped even more, but i got to tired last night and just wanted to play some fallout.


----------



## SocksWthSandals

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Vellinious*
> 
> When they're under load in SLI, they'll run the same clocks.


Mine only clock the same 1253 max boost sometime. Most of the time they are different clocks.


----------



## johnd0e

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SocksWthSandals*
> 
> Mine only clock the same 1253 max boost sometime. Most of the time they are different clocks.


someone can correct me if im wrong but i beleive if you go into your OC software and un sync the cards and overclock the slower card to match the faster cards boost they will both be the same during benchmarks. at least im pretty sure thats what i did with my cards before i switched to a custom bios.


----------



## DeathAngel74

@johnd0e
Here are my power table if the power glitch doesn't go away.


----------



## SocksWthSandals

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *johnd0e*
> 
> someone can correct me if im wrong but i beleive if you go into your OC software and un sync the cards and overclock the slower card to match the faster cards boost they will both be the same during benchmarks. at least im pretty sure thats what i did with my cards before i switched to a custom bios.


You may have missed what I meant. In benchmarks and under full boost they are the same. But when gaming it's not too often they stay the same clocks.


----------



## Vellinious

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DeathAngel74*
> 
> @johnd0e
> Copy over the power table settings


I use 82000 / 82000 on the 3rd table down...PCIe Lane. 120000 / 150000 on the 6 pins, and 379000 TDP, with 290000 / 379000 on the power limit table. Magic juice....every card I've put this combo on avoids power limit perf caps.


----------



## Vellinious

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SocksWthSandals*
> 
> You may have missed what I meant. In benchmarks and under full boost they are the same. But when gaming it's not too often they stay the same clocks.


Yeah, they'll do that....that's normal. Only under full GPU load will they lock in to the same clocks. Could have something to do with the way the game is setup too.


----------



## wingman99

With the free need for speed I have streaking when driving what is causing it?


----------



## DeathAngel74

Me tinks we both have ACX 2.0+ cards with 1 6pin and 1 8pin. That's why table 5 is knida crazy, lol.


----------



## Vellinious

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DeathAngel74*
> 
> Me tinks we both have ACX 2.0+ cards with 1 6pin and 1 8pin. That's why table 5 is knida crazy, lol.


Shouldn't make much of a difference. Drop the 6 pin by 20, and add it to the 8 pin..../shrug


----------



## johnd0e

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DeathAngel74*
> 
> @johnd0e
> Here are my power table if the power glitch doesn't go away.
> -SNIP-


i saved the one you modified me before







i was actually just looking at it to see what i need to change in mine to re enable the sliders.....looks like just one number has to be changed to change the one table from 28%_100%_101% to 43%_100%_155%.


----------



## Vellinious

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *wingman99*
> 
> With the free need for speed I have streaking when driving what is causing it?


Does it do that with stock clocks? If it doesn't, it's your overclock....


----------



## DeathAngel74

@Vellinious
Is it worth it for $459 to get a XFX 390X 8gb? For that much I could run 2 970 in SLI...Dayum!


----------



## Vellinious

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DeathAngel74*
> 
> Is it worth it for $459 to get a XFX 390X 8gb?


If you're looking to try AMD for a while, save yourself the money and get the 8GB 290X instead. They perform the same.....


----------



## SocksWthSandals

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Vellinious*
> 
> Yeah, they'll do that....that's normal. Only under full GPU load will they lock in to the same clocks. Could have something to do with the way the game is setup too.


Yea I just played bf4 and fallout.


----------



## johnd0e

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SocksWthSandals*
> 
> Yea I just played bf4 and fallout.


dont base anything SLI related off of fallout 4....unless they've fixed all thier issues with the latest drivers that game does not utilize SLI properly at all.


----------



## johnd0e

@Vellinious,

would having an extra 6 pin power feeding the PCIE lanes change the amount of power you can draw from PCIE in the bios? im curious becuase im feeding an extra 6pin power into my PCIE.

EDIT:

i dont think it would really matter though as im not anywere near my TDP limit in GPU-Z


----------



## Vellinious

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *johnd0e*
> 
> @Vellinious,
> 
> would having an extra 6 pin power feeding the PCIE lanes change the amount of power you can draw from PCIE in the bios? im curious becuase im feeding an extra 6pin power into my PCIE.
> 
> EDIT:
> 
> i dont think it would really matter though as im not anywere near my TDP limit in GPU-Z


There's an extra 6 pin feeding into the motherboard for the PCIe lanes? Might be for supplemental power for multicard setups? Dunno...I've never come across that before.


----------



## Hequaqua

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *wingman99*
> 
> With the free need for speed I have streaking when driving what is causing it?


I had the same isssue, it was the driver. I upgraded and it went away. I was on 353.62.


----------



## johnd0e

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Vellinious*
> 
> There's an extra 6 pin feeding into the motherboard for the PCIe lanes? Might be for supplemental power for multicard setups? Dunno...I've never come across that before.


yup, theres an optional 6 pin feeding into the motherboard providing extra power to the PCIE lanes for multicard setups.

EDIT: it was one of those things were i was like "meh its there and i have an extra 6 pin....WHY NOT!"


----------



## SocksWthSandals

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *johnd0e*
> 
> dont base anything SLI related off of fallout 4....unless they've fixed all thier issues with the latest drivers that game does not utilize SLI properly at all.


Agreed!

You'd think bf4 would be better.


----------



## wingman99

No it does it at stock clocks. I'm on 361.75


----------



## Nenkitsune

http://www.techpowerup.com/gpuz/details.php?id=bf7qz

Can I play? Haha. Gigabyte GTX 970 G1 Gaming 1575mhz core 8600mhz memory


----------



## melodystyle2003

@Nenkitsune nice one. What ASIC? I bet on water will hit 1600/8800mhz stable, if not more.


----------



## Nenkitsune

72.4%

I don't know if that's good or bad. It almost can bench at 1600mhz but the driver crashes. I could try playing with the memory clock and dropping it but I don't think it'll help since at the current level I'm at it seems to be voltage limited. If i try to force it to hit 1.262v it shows up as vRel/vOP and drops down.

I keep pumping up the memory clocks to see how high it can bench (ignoring any artifacts for the pure sake of playing numbers)

edit: I backed the memory clock down to 8200mhz for stability sake.


----------



## ludkoto

Guys i am thinking of buying a second hand 970 G1 Gaming it is almost same as mine.
I got 2 questions.
1. Is Corsair RM750 enough for 2 G1s with normal OC
2.Do i need to match the revisions of the cards mine is rev 1.0 other one not sure yet?


----------



## IXcrispyXI

Hi guys just got myself a 970 just wondering if it's normal for the power limit in afterburner to be this high?


----------



## Hequaqua

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *IXcrispyXI*
> 
> Hi guys just got myself a 970 just wondering if it's normal for the power limit in afterburner to be this high?


On a stock bios, you can set the limit all the way without harming the card. The power limit is set in the bios.


----------



## johnd0e

Yes thats normal.

Edit:

^beat me to it


----------



## Hequaqua

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ludkoto*
> 
> Guys i am thinking of buying a second hand 970 G1 Gaming it is almost same as mine.
> I got 2 questions.
> 1. Is Corsair RM750 enough for 2 G1s with normal OC
> 2.Do i need to match the revisions of the cards mine is rev 1.0 other one not sure yet?


You can use this site to estimate how much you might need.

http://outervision.com/power-supply-calculator

I would think while having the same pcb version wouldn't hurt. I wouldn't think it would be a big issue. I've never ran SLI/Crossfire, maybe someone who has/doe would be able to give a better answer.


----------



## Hequaqua

3DMark 2016 UI & VRMark Preview

I ran across this today. I haven't seen it mentioned anywhere.

If you have 3DMark through Steam, check this out.

http://steamcommunity.com/app/223850/discussions/0/494632506580290784/

It's not really a benchmark yet, I believe that will be released sometime this year. I think it will be two graphic tests and one CPU.

It is for VR, but it will run on the desktop. It will let you move around in the scene. Looks amazing.

Here is a screenshot:


Here is a short video:





NOTE: It doesn't support SLI/Crossfire at the moment.


----------



## duganator

Anyone have any experience running a 144hz 1440p monitor on a single 970


----------



## kgtuning

This came yesterday..


And a second one will be here in a few days.


----------



## johnd0e

Thinking about it...................


----------



## jlhawn

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *IXcrispyXI*
> 
> Hi guys just got myself a 970 just wondering if it's normal for the power limit in afterburner to be this high?


I run mine maxed at 112 since I have owned it Oct 2014
Like others have said it is set in the bios to not go any higher so you won't harm the gpu setting the slider to max.


----------



## Benjiw

So I keep looking at my golden 970, and variable resistor mods... and I'm slowly losing the fight of resisting the urge to do it...
Anyone tried this?
http://overclocking.guide/increase-the-nvidia-power-limit-all-cards/4/


----------



## DeathAngel74

Been running mine maxed out too since I can remember


----------



## johnd0e

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Benjiw*
> 
> So I keep looking at my golden 970, and variable resistor mods... and I'm slowly losing the fight of resisting the urge to do it...
> Anyone tried this?
> http://overclocking.guide/increase-the-nvidia-power-limit-all-cards/4/


how does this increase performance past what you can do in the bios if the BIOS mods are already getting you to a max of 60% TDP in GPU-Z?


----------



## Vellinious

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *johnd0e*
> 
> Thinking about it...................


For what? Even under water, you'll never get as much out of that card to warrant the extra expense over the Classy or FTW. And if you're on air cooling? Oh god....don't be that guy that buys a freakin Classy or KPE, cards built and meant to run on LN2, and then leave the freakin thing on air cooling.....cause I'll laugh at you. A big hearty, gut laugh.....


----------



## Benjiw

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *johnd0e*
> 
> how does this increase performance past what you can do in the bios if the BIOS mods are already getting you to a max of 60% TDP in GPU-Z?


True, my bad on that, I've been researching more and more, I would like to get more voltage to the core so I can hit 1700mhz and from what I can see I'd probably have to hard mod the MSI card to enable me to hit that legendary number, I'm 30mhz away dammit!


----------



## Benjiw

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Vellinious*
> 
> For what? Even under water, you'll never get as much out of that card to warrant the extra expense over the Classy or FTW. And if you're on air cooling? Oh god....don't be that guy that buys a freakin Classy or KPE, cards built and meant to run on LN2, and then leave the freakin thing on air cooling.....cause I'll laugh at you. A big hearty, gut laugh.....


With a side order of Deep Scoff?


----------



## Vellinious

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Benjiw*
> 
> So I keep looking at my golden 970, and variable resistor mods... and I'm slowly losing the fight of resisting the urge to do it...
> Anyone tried this?
> http://overclocking.guide/increase-the-nvidia-power-limit-all-cards/4/


Yeah, the shunt resistor mod was introduced before we were modding the bios files to increase power limits. It's essentially a useless mod, since increasing the power limits and TDP in the bios are effective.


----------



## Vellinious

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Benjiw*
> 
> With a side order of Deep Scoff?


Guffaw.....maybe even transition to a yawp.


----------



## johnd0e

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Vellinious*
> 
> For what? Even under water, you'll never get as much out of that card to warrant the extra expense over the Classy or FTW. And if you're on air cooling? Oh god....don't be that guy that buys a freakin Classy or KPE, cards built and meant to run on LN2, and then leave the freakin thing on air cooling.....cause I'll laugh at you. A big hearty, gut laugh.....


A part of me wants to build a LN2 rig.

In all honesty ill probly end up with a classy. But by all means i would never spend that much money and not use it for its intended purpose. And id definitely never run either one on air, id have a waterblock and LN2 pot here and waiting to be put on before it even touched my PCIE slot. no sense in spending that kinda cash just to be air cooled.....id laugh at myself with you.

Im all about trying to get every last bit of performance out of my parts if you havent noticed, im looking to push things as far as i can.


----------



## johnd0e

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Benjiw*
> 
> True, my bad on that, I've been researching more and more, *I would like to get more voltage to the core so I can hit 1700mhz* and from what I can see I'd probably have to hard mod the MSI card to enable me to hit that legendary number, I'm 30mhz away dammit!


you and me both. im also buying a infrared thermometer so i can see why im currently not able to hit 1600Mhz in firestrike. it has to be my VRM heating up. sadly i dont have VRM sensors.


----------



## Nenkitsune

I managed to get my card to hold at 1.262v. Not sure how. I messed with the voltage tables a bit and anywhere I saw 1.262 I bumped it up one tick. Now it doesn't drop down. Managed to run heaven benchmark 4.0, extreme preset at 1580mhz core 8100mhz memory with no artifacting.



Also, looks like 4.7ghz is also stable for 3dmark vantage
http://www.3dmark.com/3dmv/5413790

so close to that 45000 mark haha

and I just looked at the result viewer, and apparently I have the highest scoring i5 6600k/gtx 970 combo.


----------



## Hequaqua

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Nenkitsune*
> 
> I managed to get my card to hold at 1.262v. Not sure how. I messed with the voltage tables a bit and anywhere I saw 1.262 I bumped it up one tick. Now it doesn't drop down. Managed to run heaven benchmark 4.0, extreme preset at 1580mhz core 8100mhz memory with no artifacting.
> 
> 
> 
> Also, looks like 4.7ghz is also stable for 3dmark vantage
> http://www.3dmark.com/3dmv/5413790
> 
> so close to that 45000 mark haha
> 
> and I just looked at the result viewer, and apparently I have the highest scoring i5 6600k/gtx 970 combo.


Why 1600x900 on Heaven?

Why a benchmark that uses DX10?

I'm not saying the scores are bad or anything, but most use 1920x1080 for Heaven or Valley. Firestrike from 3DMark is much better for testing.


----------



## Nenkitsune

Preliminary testing is all. I had it installed already so its easy to use to test the gpu stability


----------



## Hequaqua

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Nenkitsune*
> 
> Preliminary testing is all. I had it installed already so its easy to use to test the gpu stability


I hear ya.









EDIT: This is how I go about OC'ing. I used Valley to find my max memory OC. It loves high memory. I used Firestrike to find the max core OC. I try to use both settings in Firestrike. If not, then I back the memory down, until the card is stable. That was after getting rid of most of the percaps in GPU-Z first. Even after fine tuning, you might get a perfcap, but those can be addressed as they occur. After all that....test games, benchmarks, etc, to see if you're stable.


----------



## PalominoCreek

Just crashed today on Hitman: Absolution, the part where you come out of the backstage in Fight Night (this part 



)

Guess it wasn't as stable as I thought.







Toned down the memory clock a notch, but I suspect it has something to do with the core clock which is at 1500. Maybe I need to increase the voltage.


----------



## Mr-Dark

New driver out

http://www.guru3d.com/files-details/geforce-361-91-whql-driver-download.html


----------



## owikhan

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mr-Dark*
> 
> New driver out
> 
> http://www.guru3d.com/files-details/geforce-361-91-whql-driver-download.html


Thanks:thumb:


----------



## Nenkitsune

after a lot of fiddling around with the bios I was able to disable boost, disable thermal throttling at 65c, and get my gpu to lock voltage at 1.275v

I managed to get it to clock up to 1586 in 3dmark11 without crashing and failing the test.


----------



## Hequaqua

Newest Driver Benchmarks 391.61

Valley 353.62-361.91

Firestrike 353.62-391.61


----------



## Nenkitsune

Thanks for the info. Looks like a good update then.

Lets see how high i can score

Edit: oh wait, 353 scores highest


----------



## Hequaqua

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Nenkitsune*
> 
> Thanks for the info. Looks like a good update then.
> 
> Lets see how high i can score
> 
> Edit: oh wait, 353 scores highest


Yea....353.62 is best for benching. Some games won't play nice with it though.

These aren't scientific at all.









I run them back to back as close as I can. If I have one crash, I restart the whole 4 runs again.


----------



## DeathAngel74

Star Wars Battlefront won't even load unless you have 358.91 installed.


----------



## Hequaqua

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DeathAngel74*
> 
> Star Wars Battlefront won't even load unless you have 358.91 installed.


I've gotten to the point that I just stay on the last one I benched with.

I'll know if I need to change...lol









Note: That is a bit of a bad habit. Leaving something on. I forgot last night I had flashed my card to 1582/[email protected] I went to run something this morning, opened Afterburner, and added like +100 to the core. Of course, it crashed right off. Happens before that first coffee. lmao


----------



## DeathAngel74

I'm still using 359.00, it benches well. Similar to 353.62


----------



## Nenkitsune

I have whatever came before this latest one.

Btw is [email protected] good for these cards? Now that boost is disabled it never has driver crashes. Running firestrike now for the first time.


----------



## Hequaqua

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Nenkitsune*
> 
> I have whatever came before this latest one.
> 
> Btw is [email protected] good for these cards? Now that boost is disabled it never has driver crashes. Running firestrike now for the first time.


What is your ASIC? It gives you an idea of leakage, but not the overall performance of the card.


----------



## Nenkitsune

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Hequaqua*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Nenkitsune*
> 
> I have whatever came before this latest one.
> 
> Btw is [email protected] good for these cards? Now that boost is disabled it never has driver crashes. Running firestrike now for the first time.
> 
> 
> 
> What is your ASIC? It gives you an idea of leakage, but not the overall performance of the card.
Click to expand...

72.4%

http://www.3dmark.com/fs/7573219

first time running firestrike. That's my score. Not sure why my memory clocks are reporting as 4253 (i set it to 8500mhz) for whatever reason it's only halving my memory clock instead of quartering it to display 2125 like it does in GPUz's main window (sensor window is reporting 4253) maybe a side effect of modding my bios.


----------



## Hequaqua

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Nenkitsune*
> 
> 72.4%
> 
> http://www.3dmark.com/fs/7573219
> 
> first time running firestrike. That's my score. Not sure why my memory clocks are reporting as 4253 (i set it to 8500mhz) for whatever reason it's only halving my memory clock instead of quartering it to display 2125 like it does in GPUz's main window (sensor window is reporting 4253) maybe a side effect of modding my bios.


Dual Channel 4253(2)=8500.

2125(4)=8500. Some software reads it differently.

That is a good score. Over 14000 in graphics.


----------



## Nenkitsune

Testing now at 1595mhz.

It used to report it as 8500/4 instead of 8500/2. It only changed after modding the bios.


----------



## Hequaqua

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Nenkitsune*
> 
> Testing now at 1595mhz.
> 
> It used to report it as 8500/4 instead of 8500/2. It only changed after modding the bios.


Could be....I've never gave it much thought. lol

Good Luck!

EDIT: You can go higher with the voltage in the bios. The software will only show 1.275v though.


----------



## Nenkitsune

http://www.3dmark.com/3dm/10790610

little bit of an improvment. I'll just keep clocking it up higher and higher till it crashes or fails haha.

edit: got it to bench at 1605mhz but it wasn't pretty. Starts artifacting at this level. Maybe if i turned down the memory clocks it wouldn't artifact as much but I think I'm at the limits of my card

http://www.3dmark.com/fs/7573554


----------



## johnd0e

Man I'm jealous. I want to hit 1600mhz in firestrike in the worst way. Got this infrared thermometer I'm going to use to try and get an idea of what my vrm temps are.


----------



## Nenkitsune

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *johnd0e*
> 
> Man I'm jealous. I want to hit 1600mhz in firestrike in the worst way. Got this infrared thermometer I'm going to use to try and get an idea of what my vrm temps are.


I wish I had an infrared thermometer. I don't even wanna think about what my VRM's look like.

hopefully the fact that I have a 120mm fan strapped to the back of my case feeding fresh air to my GPU, and a 120 fan up front exhausting the hot air from the GPU helps (it does a great job keeping my radiator on top of my case from sucking in hot air.

I ran it one more time because I adjusted my settings (putting all my results into the amd vs nvidia fanboy contest thingy for fun.)

http://www.3dmark.com/fs/7573866


----------



## Nenkitsune

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Hequaqua*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Nenkitsune*
> 
> Testing now at 1595mhz.
> 
> It used to report it as 8500/4 instead of 8500/2. It only changed after modding the bios.
> 
> 
> 
> Could be....I've never gave it much thought. lol
> 
> Good Luck!
> 
> EDIT: You can go higher with the voltage in the bios. The software will only show 1.275v though.
Click to expand...

I saw i could go a bit higher, but I'm afraid to lol. though, I think i did set all the voltage locks to like 1.281v because if I set them to 1.275 the card would drop to 1.262 and then fun times were lost.


----------



## Hequaqua

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Nenkitsune*
> 
> I saw i could go a bit higher, but I'm afraid to lol. though, I think i did set all the voltage locks to like 1.281v because if I set them to 1.275 the card would drop to 1.262 and then fun times were lost.


I hear ya. As long as your temps are good, I think you would be fine. I have several bios' I use.

1.225v for my daily. 1506/8000(1560/8100 OC'D)
1.293v for my benchmarking tries. 1582/8200(1605/8400 OC'd)
1.218v for my [email protected] 1544/7000(Vram at stock)


----------



## johnd0e

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Nenkitsune*
> 
> I wish I had an infrared thermometer. I don't even wanna think about what my VRM's look like.
> 
> hopefully the fact that I have a 120mm fan strapped to the back of my case feeding fresh air to my GPU, and a 120 fan up front exhausting the hot air from the GPU helps (it does a great job keeping my radiator on top of my case from sucking in hot air.
> 
> I ran it one more time because I adjusted my settings (putting all my results into the amd vs nvidia fanboy contest thingy for fun.)
> 
> http://www.3dmark.com/fs/7573866


mehh, it doesnt work good enough. cant get a good reading on the VRM







, that or everything is running at 31c-33c aside from the core being at 35c lol.

im thinking about picking up some thermo couple probes and just placing them near the VRM. I just want to know whats holding me back....for all i know its just the SLI causing probelms.

on a side not though. your 1600MHz graphics score is lower then my 1575MHz graphics score.


----------



## Nenkitsune

What driver are you on? I wonder if the i7 has anything to do with it.

Are you running a water cooler on your gpu? Lol i just have the stock cooler the g1 gaming uses (windforce 3)

Mine tends to stay below 70c running heaven bench 4.0 gets it up to around 67c if i let it run forever.


----------



## johnd0e

i believe i was on driver 361.43 for that run. cant remember when i switched back to 353.62.

That was on stock air cooler. and i dunno if the hyperthreading helps, i was under the influence that graphics score was solely GPU based? anybody? anybody? Bueler?


----------



## Nenkitsune

Ive seen some reviews showing the benchmark scores of things like firestrike having overall scores swing based off the cpu, but i didnt see what the individual numbers were.

It might just be a difference in drivers, or maybe i could tweak some things in my system to make it run better.


----------



## johnd0e

well im pretty sure the physics part of firestrike is all CPU based, and the combined test uses CPU and GPU so that will vary the overall. but i believe the graphics score is just GPU.....like i said, i could be wrong tho.


----------



## johnd0e

tossed my CPU back to 4.9GHz. and ran my cards at 1570Mhz/4000MHz, new firestrike high score for myself.



can't wait to Delid my cpu and try for 5.0GHz.


----------



## Vellinious

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *johnd0e*
> 
> well im pretty sure the physics part of firestrike is all CPU based, and the combined test uses CPU and GPU so that will vary the overall. but i believe the graphics score is just GPU.....like i said, i could be wrong tho.


That's accurate.

Graphics test 1 and 2: GPU
Physics test: CPU
Combined test: CPU and GPU


----------



## Vellinious

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *johnd0e*
> 
> tossed my CPU back to 4.9GHz. and ran my cards at 1570Mhz/4000MHz, new firestrike high score for myself.
> 
> 
> 
> can't wait to Delid my cpu and try for 5.0GHz.


Getting close to 28k graphics score. Nice run!


----------



## wingman99

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *wingman99*
> 
> With the free need for speed I have streaking when driving what is causing it?


No when I play there is no streaking I wonder what happened to fix it.


----------



## johnd0e

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Vellinious*
> 
> Getting close to 28k graphics score. Nice run!


sadly thats all i can get out of my cards untill i figure out what the heck is holding them back. Core temps are great, not sure about VRM though. my cards aren't to far apart in asic 74.7% and 77.5%, so im thinking they should both be able to hit 1600MHz easy. i got some digging to do.


----------



## Nenkitsune

Try doing what i did. Mod the bios, disable boost, ramp the volts


----------



## johnd0e

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Nenkitsune*
> 
> Try doing what i did. Mod the bios, disable boost, ramp the volts


im already on a modded bios with no boost and increased power limits. already tried running max volts 1.3125v. i bumped back down to 1.275v becuase running at max just added heat with no performance increase, which is expected of maxwell.


----------



## wingman99

What will be the next step after maxwell and what will it do?


----------



## johnd0e

Pascal. Its said to havetwo times the performance per watt compared to maxwell. only time will tell though.


----------



## johnd0e

switched to my 1.262v BIOS's. able to make it through firestrike at 1580/4000 now. before i would artifact or crash by the second graphics test.



EDIT: lower overall is becuase i switched back to 4.4GHZ


----------



## Nenkitsune

Nice. Im trying to figure out system variables that cause my gpu score to be lower than yours clock for clock. I did notice a decrease by a few hundred when i dropped from 4.8ghz to 3.5ghz. Im testing with my uncore at 4ghz vs 3.5 and 2666 ram vs 2400


----------



## wingman99

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *johnd0e*
> 
> Pascal. Its said to havetwo times the performance per watt compared to maxwell. only time will tell though.


Do we really care about watts? I think we care more a bout performance?


----------



## Nenkitsune

Well, if they make 2x performance per watt, i hope they still are power hungry beasts and just have really good architecture haha


----------



## DeathAngel74

if my dram timings are 9 9 9 27 t1 for chanA and 9 9 9 24 t1 for chanB, should i change them to match? the only thing i changed so far is the command rate from t2 to t1. 32gb running at 1600mhz on xmp. thanks in advance


----------



## Nenkitsune

Hey JohnD0e, how does your single card setup score in 3dmark 11? I'm wondering if your card is just a freak and getting really high graphics scores where mine isn't.


----------



## Vellinious

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Nenkitsune*
> 
> Hey JohnD0e, how does your single card setup score in 3dmark 11? I'm wondering if your card is just a freak and getting really high graphics scores where mine isn't.


Single card score will probably be around 14.5k to 14.9k somewhere, on a REALLY good 970.

EDIT: That's firestrike, not 11. Sorry....


----------



## Nenkitsune

with less core clock and less memory clock his is scoring 100+ points more in the graphics portion and I'm wondering if it's coming down to processor bias. It almost seems that his processor is somehow aiding in his higher scores even though the graphics portion should really only be reliant on the gpu not the cpu.


----------



## Vellinious

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Nenkitsune*
> 
> with less core clock and less memory clock his is scoring 100+ points more in the graphics portion and I'm wondering if it's coming down to processor bias. It almost seems that his processor is somehow aiding in his higher scores even though the graphics portion should really only be reliant on the gpu not the cpu.


Could be driver versions. The new NVIDIA driver versions aren't all that great for benchmarking. 353.62 is about the best.

AMD processors do tend to score lower, even on the graphics tests, especially in the older futuremark tests. They did what they could to make it as much "GPU ONLY" as possible, but there's always a little bit of carry over.

If you're both running Intel processors though, there shouldn't be any difference.

Could come down to board, GPU clock stability, memory stability.....could be anything. 100 point difference in graphics score is nothing....it's what, .1 fps? Maybe?


----------



## wingman99

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Nenkitsune*
> 
> Well, if they make 2x performance per watt, i hope they still are power hungry beasts and just have really good architecture haha


I like your thinking I wish you were a Nvidia engineer.


----------



## Nenkitsune

2x the performance per watt, but only a 25% reduction in tdp haha


----------



## Nenkitsune

He has a 6700k, i have a 6600k. I tried testing on different drivers without much of an impact. However, i am seeing increases across the board just by running higher frequencies. Theres a clear difference between 4.8ghz and 4.9ghz. Trying to push 5ghz and see what kind of numbers it reaches (its taking 1.51v to bench at 5ghz but idk if it can do a full run yet.)


----------



## Vellinious

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Nenkitsune*
> 
> He has a 6700k, i have a 6600k. I tried testing on different drivers without much of an impact. However, i am seeing increases across the board just by running higher frequencies. Theres a clear difference between 4.8ghz and 4.9ghz. Trying to push 5ghz and see what kind of numbers it reaches (its taking 1.51v to bench at 5ghz but idk if it can do a full run yet.)


The highest graphics score I ever got on Firestrike was with stock clocks on the CPU (5820k). CPU clock shouldn't make much of a difference. 3D Mark 11 may be a tad different though. I never did extensive testing with that benchmark.


----------



## wingman99

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Nenkitsune*
> 
> 2x the performance per watt, but only a 25% reduction in tdp haha


2X performance compared to Maxwell at the same TDP







Why can't Nvidia do that do they have to milk us.


----------



## DeathAngel74

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DeathAngel74*
> 
> if my dram timings are 9 9 9 27 t1 for chanA and 9 9 9 24 t1 for chanB, should i change them to match? the only thing i changed so far is the command rate from t2 to t1. 32gb running at 1600mhz on xmp. thanks in advance


Figured it out!


----------



## syl1979

You may try to check your memory at higher voltage and frequ. My 1600 9-9-9-24 1.5v gets good results at 2133 10-11-11-31 1.6v


----------



## DeathAngel74

I can't POST if I try anything over 1.5v. For some reason the memory likes 1.5v.


----------



## johnd0e

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Nenkitsune*
> 
> He has a 6700k, i have a 6600k. I tried testing on different drivers without much of an impact. However, i am seeing increases across the board just by running higher frequencies. Theres a clear difference between 4.8ghz and 4.9ghz. Trying to push 5ghz and see what kind of numbers it reaches (its taking 1.51v to bench at 5ghz but idk if it can do a full run yet.)


When i get home Ill do a back to back run with and without hyperthreading, that will definetly show wether or not the CPU impacts graphics score much.

Anyone know if disabling one card in device manager is effectively the same as physically removing the card from the slot? If so ill just run single card for those runs. I can't physically remove just one card becuase of watercooling.


----------



## PalominoCreek

New driver flickers whenever I select full dynamic range on the control panel. Back to 361.82 for me.

Nevermind, fixed it. I guess it had something to do with AB.


----------



## Mr-Dark

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *johnd0e*
> 
> When i get home Ill do a back to back run with and without hyperthreading, that will definetly show wether or not the CPU impacts graphics score much.
> 
> Anyone know if disabling one card in device manager is effectively the same as physically removing the card from the slot? If so ill just run single card for those runs. I can't physically remove just one card becuase of watercooling.


Disable the sli from nvidia driver will do that


----------



## Vellinious

I always disabled the 2nd card in the device manager for single card runs. The benches still read that it was there unless I disconnected the 6 / 8 pin power connectors.


----------



## johnd0e

Alrite. Thats easy enough then.ill just do that tonight and post back to back single card runs with and without hyperthreading. Maybe even try to hit 1600 on a single card. Also going to try bumping down to 1.25v for running 1600mhz in sli, so far each bump down in voltage from 1.3125 to 1.262 has given me higher stable clock, we will see if that continues to happen.


----------



## Hequaqua

Same settings both runs: CPU 4.0ghz GPU 1600/8200. HT-Disabled on one run.

Firestrike
http://www.3dmark.com/compare/fs/7580290/fs/7580245#


Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!







It only makes a big difference in the CPU portion. Overall the combined was actually higher without HT by .01 fps. lmao

Valley Same Settings


Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!



HT-OFF


HT-Enabled


----------



## Vellinious

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Hequaqua*
> 
> Same settings both runs: CPU 4.0ghz GPU 1600/8200. HT-Disabled on one run.
> 
> Firestrike
> http://www.3dmark.com/compare/fs/7580290/fs/7580245#
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It only makes a big difference in the CPU portion. Overall the combined was actually higher without HT by .01 fps. lmao
> 
> Valley Same Settings
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> HT-OFF
> 
> 
> HT-Enabled


Valley would benefit if you disabled all but two cores, and overclocked the crap out of them. I put 100 points on my Valley scores by disabling all but 2 cores and disabling hyperthreading, so I can overclock the remaining 2 cores to 5ghz, instead of 4.7ghz on all 6. Makes a difference.


----------



## Hequaqua

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Vellinious*
> 
> Valley would benefit if you disabled all but two cores, and overclocked the crap out of them. I put 100 points on my Valley scores by disabling all but 2 cores and disabling hyperthreading, so I can overclock the remaining 2 cores to 5ghz, instead of 4.7ghz on all 6. Makes a difference.


Yea, I wasn't trying for score really.

I was just showing how each test behaved. It appears that both benchmarks really don't count not having HT against you. Firestrike does, but only in the CPU/Overall scores. It didn't seem to make a difference at all in the combined.

EDIT: I'm not up on AMD CPU's, they have Hyper-Transport or something don't they? I wonder how those setting would translate in these benchmarks.


----------



## Vellinious

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Hequaqua*
> 
> Yea, I wasn't trying for score really.
> 
> I was just showing how each test behaved. It appears that both benchmarks really don't count not having HT against you. Firestrike does, but only in the CPU/Overall scores. It didn't seem to make a difference at all in the combined.


Yup, true. 3D Mark 11, being DX 10 though, might be a little more picky when it comes to processor usage. I know that 3D Mark Vantage, also DX 10, relies pretty heavily on the CPU, even during the graphics portion of the test. I haven't looked to see how many threads it's utilizing during the graphics part of the test......Hmm......


----------



## Hequaqua

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Vellinious*
> 
> Yup, true. 3D Mark 11, being DX 10 though, might be a little more picky when it comes to processor usage. I know that 3D Mark Vantage, also DX 10, relies pretty heavily on the CPU, even during the graphics portion of the test. I haven't looked to see how many threads it's utilizing during the graphics part of the test......Hmm......


I'm back to folding now. (That will use most of your cores and threads)

I may check into it later. I think I have 3DMark Vantage, it uses DX10.


----------



## DeathAngel74

Vulkan...
https://developer.nvidia.com/vulkan-driver


----------



## Hequaqua

3DMark Advantage 4.0ghz 1506/8000
HT-Off/HT Enabled

http://www.3dmark.com/compare/3dmv/5414738/3dmv/5414732



Looks the same. HT does impact the CPU Tests, but not the Graphics.


----------



## Nenkitsune

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Hequaqua*
> 
> Same settings both runs: CPU 4.0ghz GPU 1600/8200. HT-Disabled on one run.
> 
> Firestrike
> http://www.3dmark.com/compare/fs/7580290/fs/7580245#
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It only makes a big difference in the CPU portion. Overall the combined was actually higher without HT by .01 fps. lmao
> 
> Valley Same Settings
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> HT-OFF
> 
> 
> HT-Enabled


well now i dont feel bad about JohnD0es freakish firestrike score. Yours seems to fall inline with my scores clock for clock. Though ill have to run it again at 4ghz vs 4.8 to see how much of an impact it is. Im just being a bit ocd. Whenever i build a new pc i spend more time benching and overclocking vs playing.

Is that with the latest driver?


----------



## Hequaqua

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Nenkitsune*
> 
> well now i dont feel bad about JohnD0es freakish firestrike score. Yours seems to fall inline with my scores clock for clock. Though ill have to run it again at 4ghz vs 4.8 to see how much of an impact it is. Im just being a bit ocd. Whenever i build a new pc i spend more time benching and overclocking vs playing.
> 
> Is that with the latest driver?


I believe so, 361.91.


----------



## DeathAngel74

My best was 2nd to the left
358.87 I believe


----------



## Hequaqua

Unless they make a miracle driver...353.62 will be my best.

http://www.3dmark.com/3dm/9382307


----------



## Nenkitsune

even on 535.62 i can't score that high lol. Maybe something to do with win7 vs win10?

http://www.3dmark.com/3dm/10803470

latest driver 1600/8200 4ghz


----------



## Hequaqua

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Nenkitsune*
> 
> even on 535.62 i can't score that high lol. Maybe something to do with win7 vs win10?
> 
> http://www.3dmark.com/3dm/10803470
> 
> latest driver 1600/8200 4ghz


Could be. I'm not sure what set of drivers are the best for each OS. I have some very old ones from 8.1. I don't remember there being a big difference in the scores though. It could impact the results though.

Run those clocks, but put your CPU to 4.6ghz. That is what I was at to get that score.

Note: My Vram was at 8450, that could make a difference.


----------



## Nenkitsune

4.6ghz 1600/8450

http://www.3dmark.com/3dm/10804470


----------



## nowcontrol

An interesting lineup of bests.....mmmm?.....

http://www.3dmark.com/compare/fs/7492347/fs/6558041/fs/7226223/fs/6502166/fs/7573866#


----------



## Vellinious

My 3 best full runs. My highest came during test runs. I think it was 14882 graphics score....never could get that high during a full run, for whatever reason. I think it was most likely due to ambient temp variances.

http://www.3dmark.com/compare/fs/6557419/fs/6557355/fs/6338974


----------



## Nenkitsune

http://www.3dmark.com/3dm/10804894

here's my best result yet. 1605/8600

I now have the fastest i5 6600k/gtx 970 setup in the results list simply because of my CPU scores lol

gonna try bumping the gpu voltage, changing drivers, and see what happens.


----------



## johnd0e

well since hequaqua took care of the back to back runs showing CPU doesnt make a difference on Graphics score i wont do that unless someone wants me too









heres a single card firestrike run i just did:



this is my 74.7% asic card running 1600Mhz/4001Mhz @ 1.262v with 353.62 driver. CPU @ 4.4Ghz


----------



## Nenkitsune

There must be some system differences causing the gap. Im wondering if windows 10 makes a difference or not too.

My card flirts around in the 14200 range


----------



## johnd0e

possibly.......i have a copy of windows 7 sitting here, i thought about installing it as a VM and dedicateing one GPU to it....but i dont know if the fact that the base OS is still windows 10 will fudge the results.

anyways, here is the best i got for single card:



GPU = 1611Mhz/4001Mhz @ 1.3v__CPU = 4.9GHz

tried going higher on my core but this card wont do it.

EDIT:

@nowcontrol looks like your going to have to try and push a little more now


----------



## DeathAngel74

I blame Windows 10, lol. I'm still on 7. When i was using 10 my scores were better, but as we know nvidia drivers also matter.


----------



## Vellinious

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *johnd0e*
> 
> possibly.......i have a copy of windows 7 sitting here, i thought about installing it as a VM and dedicateing one GPU to it....but i dont know if the fact that the base OS is still windows 10 will fudge the results.
> 
> anyways, here is the best i got for single card:
> 
> 
> 
> GPU = 1611Mhz/4001Mhz @ 1.3v__CPU = 4.9GHz
> 
> tried going higher on my core but this card wont do it.
> 
> EDIT:
> 
> @nowcontrol looks like your going to have to try and push a little more now


After 1600 the return on core clocks start to diminish pretty rapidly....try getting more out of the memory. If you keep it cool enough, you may be able to make it run 2100+....that's where those extra points will come from to push toward 15k graphics score.

My best runs were always between 1620 and 1635 core, and between 2175 and 2200 on the memory.


----------



## Nenkitsune

I wish my core could go that high. Mine definitely doesnt go above 1.275v. Setting it higher in the bios nets zero increase in overclocking ability


----------



## johnd0e

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Vellinious*
> 
> After 1600 the return on core clocks start to diminish pretty rapidly....try getting more out of the memory. If you keep it cool enough, you may be able to make it run 2100+....that's where those extra points will come from to push toward 15k graphics score.
> 
> My best runs were always between 1620 and 1635 core, and between 2175 and 2200 on the memory.


yea i can tell already that the results start to diminish quick above 1600. i already switched everything back to SLI and turned my CPU ovcerclock back down, going to try put some time into trying to get both cards to run 1600 in sli. Perhaps ill go back down to one card later tonight and try leaving the core at 1600 and up the memory.

heres all three of my 1600+ runs.



from left to right is: *1.* GPU=1611/4001_CPU=4.9, *2.* GPU=1600/4001_CPU=4.9, *3.* GPU=1600/4001_CPU=4.4

in reality my first run at 1600Mhz with cpu at 4.4 had a better graphics score then my 1611Mhz with my CPU at 4.9.


----------



## johnd0e

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Nenkitsune*
> 
> I wish my core could go that high. Mine definitely doesnt go above 1.275v. Setting it higher in the bios nets zero increase in overclocking ability


yea. over 1.25v you kinda start to hit a wall. you increase heat drastically and only gain a couple MHz if anything....at least thats what happened to me on air. have to find that sweet spot.


----------



## Nenkitsune

seems like once you hit 1600mhz clock speeds scale horribly haha. managed my highest graphics score. I'm convinced our graphics score difference is due to windows 7 vs windows 10

http://www.3dmark.com/3dm/10808900


----------



## wingman99

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Nenkitsune*
> 
> seems like once you hit 1600mhz clock speeds scale horribly haha. managed my highest graphics score. I'm convinced our graphics score difference is due to windows 7 vs windows 10
> 
> http://www.3dmark.com/3dm/10808900


What OS scores better 7 or 10


----------



## Vellinious

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *wingman99*
> 
> What OS scores better 7 or 10


They're both pretty even. I've tested in both. 8.1 lags behind by a ways, though.


----------



## Nenkitsune

I have a new personal best.

I also apparently have been the highest scoring 6600k/GTX 970 combo on futuremark for the past few tests. I was so close to 118xx that I just had to keep pushing to get it. Finally got my best score in graphics too (it's still lower than some of your guy's score but I'm blaming windows 7)

http://www.3dmark.com/3dm/10809577


----------



## wingman99

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Nenkitsune*
> 
> I have a new personal best.
> 
> I also apparently have been the highest scoring 6600k/GTX 970 combo on futuremark for the past few tests. I was so close to 118xx that I just had to keep pushing to get it. Finally got my best score in graphics too (it's still lower than some of your guy's score but I'm blaming windows 7)
> 
> http://www.3dmark.com/3dm/10809577


How do you score with windows 10?


----------



## Nenkitsune

honestly I've never ran it since I don't have it yet. I'm almost tempted to try installing it to my SSD to dual boot but I'm a little lazy right now haha. i have seen that overall scores between 7 and 10 are about 100 points higher in 10 running firestrike, but I'd have to see the individual scores to see where the performance gain is.


----------



## wingman99

You can upgrade to 10 and then test the go back or you can leave 10 installed for 30 days, It is seamless it will leave windows 7 just the way you left it. The upgrade is fast.


----------



## nowcontrol

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *johnd0e*
> 
> 
> 
> GPU = 1611Mhz/4001Mhz @ 1.3v__CPU = 4.9GHz
> 
> tried going higher on my core but this card wont do it.
> 
> EDIT:
> 
> @nowcontrol looks like your going to have to try and push a little more now


CHALLENGE ACCEPTED.......




















http://www.3dmark.com/fs/7591220

http://www.3dmark.com/compare/fs/7591220/fs/7585252#


----------



## PalominoCreek

How do I go about increasing the voltage on MBT?


----------



## Hequaqua

I remember when I first start modding my bios I had read this. I can't find it in this thread but I'm sure I saw it here.

With MBT open to the voltage table:

Set the first 3 sliders to the max voltage you want:


Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!







Then change the last 3 in the table:


Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!







NOTE: Setting the first 3 will disable the voltage control through Afterburner/PX.

That is a quick way to check the voltages. I've done it that way from the beginning. I don't like using software to OC.
They can be tuned it after finding your sweet spot.


----------



## Mr-Dark

Hey all

I should leave this Club soon







a Pair on the way.. a new club to join











2*MSI 980 Gaming


----------



## wingman99

I would of purchased the EVGA 3 year warranty.


----------



## Nenkitsune

Mr-Dark, I have one of those QcK mouse pads. The mini version. Nice friggin pad. Had it for 10 years now and it still feels new.


----------



## johnd0e

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *nowcontrol*
> 
> CHALLENGE ACCEPTED.......
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> http://www.3dmark.com/fs/7591220
> 
> http://www.3dmark.com/compare/fs/7591220/fs/7585252#


i see your result and i raise you











http://www.3dmark.com/fs/7597624

1584/4104 and 4.9GHz

lets see how much you have left in that card


----------



## nowcontrol

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *johnd0e*
> 
> i see your result and i raise you
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> http://www.3dmark.com/fs/7597624
> 
> 1584/4104 and 4.9GHz
> 
> lets see how much you have left in that card


Well.....I tried a few more runs tonight and it seems you may have won the hand.










http://www.3dmark.com/fs/7597993

I did improve but cannot do much more than this now, i surely think this is my cards limit.









I can run it at 1590/2000 but it is a bit messy and scored only 12409, i cannot up the memory at anything over 1570 on the core. ..


----------



## DeathAngel74

Have fun guys!
Back to Blood+


----------



## Nenkitsune

Blood+? Man, I never got a chance to watch through that show. Was really interesting starting off but I ended up getting side track and never got back to it.

I'm too lazy to upgrade to windows 10...otherwise my card should theoretically hit 14400+ in the graphics portion. I think it's pretty nuts that I'm able to get up to 11852 overall without hyper threading.


----------



## Mr-Dark

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Nenkitsune*
> 
> Mr-Dark, I have one of those QcK mouse pads. The mini version. Nice friggin pad. Had it for 10 years now and it still feels new.


Sound good to me mate, mousa pad for 10 year ? wow.. mine change one each 2 month









my small brother destroy my stuff and pay nothing to me


----------



## Nenkitsune

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mr-Dark*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Nenkitsune*
> 
> Mr-Dark, I have one of those QcK mouse pads. The mini version. Nice friggin pad. Had it for 10 years now and it still feels new.
> 
> 
> 
> Sound good to me mate, mousa pad for 10 year ? wow.. mine change one each 2 month
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> my small brother destroy my stuff and pay nothing to me
Click to expand...

Haha well there you go! I don't know how durable they are, but mine still feels like new. Just needs to be cleaned a bit with a wet wipe or somethin. My kids have stolen it for months at a time to play with or something (toddlers haha) and I've never really tried to take care of it.

Most pads I've seen, the cloth layer starts to peel off or bubble or the rubber mat starts to tear up, but this pad is still good as new. the edges are a little fuzzy feeling from fraying but that's it.

I haven't quite had it 10 years. I bought it in 2008, so it's 8 years, but that's still a damn long time for a cloth mouse pad.

By the way, thanks for your work on making custom 900 series bios. I was able to use one as a reference to figure out how to disable boost and bump my voltage up so I could get a better stable overclock.


----------



## Mr-Dark

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Nenkitsune*
> 
> Haha well there you go! I don't know how durable they are, but mine still feels like new. Just needs to be cleaned a bit with a wet wipe or somethin. My kids have stolen it for months at a time to play with or something (toddlers haha) and I've never really tried to take care of it.
> 
> Most pads I've seen, the cloth layer starts to peel off or bubble or the rubber mat starts to tear up, but this pad is still good as new. the edges are a little fuzzy feeling from fraying but that's it.
> 
> I haven't quite had it 10 years. I bought it in 2008, so it's 8 years, but that's still a damn long time for a cloth mouse pad.
> 
> By the way, thanks for your work on making custom 900 series bios. I was able to use one as a reference to figure out how to disable boost and bump my voltage up so I could get a better stable overclock.


My brother eat/drink on the mousa/keyboard/pad and sometime slap my 144hz monitor









will see how the quality of that in the next week once it arrive


----------



## DeathAngel74

Sounds like my cats, lol. They sleep on the case, try to chew cables, etc.


----------



## Nenkitsune

So, im not surehow much ram performance effects graphics benchmark, but i just booted my ripjaws v 2400 ram at 3000mhz with 1.32v and 17 17 17 39 1t timings


----------



## DeathAngel74

im @ 1600mhz 8-9-8-25 1T 1.5v. Stupid PC won't post if i set the voltage to 1.65v and try to oc the ram to 1866mhz


----------



## Nenkitsune

Yeah, but thats ddr3. I wonder if i should keep pushing my ram higher. I cant believe it posted, let alone boots and bench marks like nothings different vs stock (stability wise) every other system nearly insta crashes when i would over clock them beyond 100mhz or so.


----------



## DeathAngel74

That's right...youre using ddr4


----------



## Nenkitsune

http://www.3dmark.com/3dm/10826867

Oh hell yes! 14420 graphics score! looks like RAM SPEED is the magic sauce I needed to get those higher numbers!

let's see if I can get another couple hundred mhz out of this ram kit.


----------



## DeathAngel74

Meh! I just made my computer very angry, lol! I got inspired and tried to OC the RAM to 1800 @ 1.575v and crashed the stupid thing. I had to reflash the BIOS just to get back into the settings menu. 1600MHz it is until I can get better RAM...
$180 for 32 GB...1866MHZ???
http://www.bestbuy.com/site/pny-2-pack-8gb-pc3-14900-ddr3-dimm-desktop-memory-kit-black/5429124.p?id=1219650452868&skuId=5429124
or
$350 for 32 GB????
http://www.bestbuy.com/site/corsair-vengeance-pro-series-2-pack-8gb-ddr3-dram-memory-kit-multi/2878025.p?id=1219080580283&skuId=2878025


----------



## Nenkitsune

Ewwww pc parts from best buy? Over priced much?

http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16820231675


----------



## DeathAngel74

Oh snap! Thanks...
Don't hate...I got most of my parts from there, lol. Except for the CPU, case, MOBO and GFX card.


Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


----------



## Nenkitsune

Haha that's fine if you can find a deal, but in general stores like best buy sell their parts for way to much in my opinion.

I think my 14420 graphics score was a glitch. I can't get above 14380-14390 now haha. Oh well, Again, I think my OS is holding me back


----------



## DeathAngel74

Windows 10 on the left, Windows 7 on the right
http://www.3dmark.com/compare/fs/6502166/fs/7428907


----------



## Nenkitsune

And there's my missing 300-400 points. so my 14420 run should've been like, 14700 haha

I think I'll install windows 10 on my other hard drive. I like windows 7 too much to waste time upgrading it then downgrading it if I'm just gonna use windows 10 for benchmarks


----------



## PalominoCreek

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Hequaqua*
> 
> I remember when I first start modding my bios I had read this. I can't find it in this thread but I'm sure I saw it here.
> 
> With MBT open to the voltage table:
> 
> Set the first 3 sliders to the max voltage you want:
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Then change the last 3 in the table:
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> NOTE: Setting the first 3 will disable the voltage control through Afterburner/PX.
> 
> That is a quick way to check the voltages. I've done it that way from the beginning. I don't like using software to OC.
> They can be tuned it after finding your sweet spot.


Thanks. What do you mean by this though
Quote:


> NOTE: Setting the first 3 will disable the voltage control through Afterburner/PX.


----------



## Hequaqua

The first slider is the overall voltage limit. The second controls the slider in Afterburner. With them all set the same, you won't be able to use the slider to add anymore voltage.


----------



## kgtuning

Just curious does overclock of CPU affect sli 970's in the valley bench?


----------



## Mr-Dark

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kgtuning*
> 
> Just curious does overclock of CPU affect sli 970's in the valley bench?


for 8X a quad core @4ghz is enough while for No AA even 4.6ghz will bottleneck the card's.. that benchmark use 2 or 3 core Max


----------



## supermodjo

Mr dark one question for you:i have a gtx 970 gigabyte g1 i need 1.25 for 1544 on water.Low asic just 66%. do you tink with 1.27 i reach 1580-1600 or this is mi cip limit?


----------



## kgtuning

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mr-Dark*
> 
> for 8X a quad core @4ghz is enough while for No AA even 4.6ghz will bottleneck the card's.. that benchmark use 2 or 3 core Max


Hmm okay good to know.


----------



## Hequaqua

Not bad numbers for a 100.00 480gb SSD.









Here are my other two. Seagate(L) Micron(R)


Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!







I didn't know that MSI and Corsair had teamed up on a 980ti:

http://www.corsair.com/en-us/hydro-gfx-liquid-cooled-graphics-card


----------



## hurricane28

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Hequaqua*
> 
> 
> 
> Not bad numbers for a 100.00 480gb SSD.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Here are my other two. Seagate(L) Micron(R)
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I didn't know that MSI and Corsair had teamed up on a 980ti:
> 
> http://www.corsair.com/en-us/hydro-gfx-liquid-cooled-graphics-card


Nice score. This is what i can get with my 950 Pro:


----------



## Hequaqua

I thought about a m.2. I don't need one that bad, this one is just for storage.

I'm am thinking hard about getting a 980ti.

EDIT: I'll put my 970 in my son's rig. Take the R9 270 out of it and build a folding rig.


----------



## hurricane28

Trust me, its worth the upgrade.

Its almost the same going from HDD to SSD, seriously, everything loads much quicker. Games load also much quicker but boot times seems about the same. As for the rest, much faster.


----------



## Hequaqua

Nice clean desktop.









I cleaned mine up a little bit.


Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


----------



## hurricane28

Thnx, but that was right after fresh install of Windows 10









This is how it looks like now:



Still clean though, i have several images of my favorite cars that switch after 5 minutes


----------



## wingman99

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DeathAngel74*
> 
> Windows 10 on the left, Windows 7 on the right
> http://www.3dmark.com/compare/fs/6502166/fs/7428907


Does 3dmark use DirectX 12 that might be the difference?


----------



## DeathAngel74

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *hurricane28*
> 
> Thnx, but that was right after fresh install of Windows 10
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This is how it looks like now:
> 
> 
> 
> Still clean though, i have several images of my favorite cars that switch after 5 minutes


Rice Rocket! I mean...nice Supra







Is there a pic with a blue one?


----------



## Hequaqua

No. It doesn't use DX12.

There is a DX12 API test in 3DMark. I'm not sure if it is the demo version.

http://www.3dmark.com/aot/116869

Here are a couple of vids I made of Supersonic Sled....kinda cool.






This one shows the physics:


----------



## Mr-Dark

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *supermodjo*
> 
> Mr dark one question for you:i have a gtx 970 gigabyte g1 i need 1.25 for 1544 on water.Low asic just 66%. do you tink with 1.27 i reach 1580-1600 or this is mi cip limit?


It depend on the card honestly, some card scale with voltage over 1.25v while some can't, its worth a shot..

keep in mind the ASIC doesn't matter some card OC even with low ASIC, its the silicon all the time


----------



## DeathAngel74

desktop


----------



## hurricane28

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DeathAngel74*
> 
> Rice Rocket! I mean...nice Supra
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Is there a pic with a blue one?


Yes there is but its not as nice as the red one IMO









This is my second image:


----------



## hurricane28

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DeathAngel74*
> 
> desktop


Nice that Nvidia theme going with the Supra, IMO the best combo


----------



## DeathAngel74

I still need to install the theme, lol.


----------



## hurricane28

You made it yourself?


----------



## DeathAngel74

no, lol
deviantart


----------



## PalominoCreek

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Hequaqua*
> 
> The first slider is the overall voltage limit. The second controls the slider in Afterburner. With them all set the same, you won't be able to use the slider to add anymore voltage.


Ah, I didn't even know you could control the voltage from AB, lol. Thanks anyway, really helpful.


----------



## Hequaqua

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *PalominoCreek*
> 
> Ah, I didn't even know you could control the voltage from AB, lol. Thanks anyway, really helpful.


You have a little control. I didn't find it very useful really. When I first started OC'ing my 970 with the "added" voltage, I actually say more throttling than just leaving it at stock.

Man, I missed out on a deal. Guy had a EVGA GTX980 Kingpin for 475.00. Sold!









You welcome for the help.


----------



## johnd0e

@Vellinious gaining on your graphics score. going to try putting my voltage back up to 1.275 and see if i can sneak a few more Mhz out of my cards.

this run was at 1580MHz/4104Mhz @1.262v and 4.9Ghz @1.4v

in other news:

going to be switching to a new system in a couple weeks, went with a x99 SOC Champion and a prebinned SL 5820K. starting to build my LN2/DICE machine which will be running my current 6700k and z170FTW.


----------



## Vellinious

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *johnd0e*
> 
> 
> 
> @Vellinious gaining on your graphics score. going to try putting my voltage back up to 1.275 and see if i can sneak a few more Mhz out of my cards.
> 
> this run was at 1580MHz/4104Mhz @1.262v and 4.9Ghz @1.4v
> 
> in other news:
> 
> going to be switching to a new system in a couple weeks, went with a x99 SOC Champion and a prebinned SL 5820K. starting to build my LN2/DICE machine which will be running my current 6700k and z170FTW.


Congrats...near as I can tell, you're the 2nd person to hit 28k with 2 x 970s. = )


----------



## johnd0e

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Vellinious*
> 
> Congrats...near as I can tell, you're the 2nd person to hit 28k with 2 x 970s. = )


Thanks man







. I didnt notice that we were the only two to hit 28k, thats pretty cool hahaha.

also just looked and saw this.....



...i have the top 3 spots for 6700k w/ 970 2x SLI. i feel pretty good about that.

anyways, i guess in a couple weeks ill see where i stack up with you 5820k guys.


----------



## Vellinious

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *johnd0e*
> 
> Thanks man
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> . I didnt notice that we were the only two to hit 28k, thats pretty cool hahaha.
> 
> also just looked and saw this.....
> 
> 
> 
> ...i have the top 3 spots for 6700k w/ 970 2x SLI. i feel pretty good about that.
> 
> anyways, i guess in a couple weeks ill see where i stack up with you 5820k guys.


Well, this is the current leaderboard for 2 x 970, any processor. I think you'll probably take that #1 spot. = )


----------



## johnd0e

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Vellinious*
> 
> Well, this is the current leaderboard for 2 x 970, any processor. I think you'll probably take that #1 spot. = )
> 
> 
> Spoiler: IMAGE


Yea you own the entire top of the 2x 970 leaderboard







.....im going to take that spot one way or another







, if it doesnt happen when i switch to the 5820k then it will deffinetly happen when i start playing with DICE and LN2 becuase the 970's are going to be my learning cards before i start messing with the more expensive cards.....no point in ruining something like a 980ti becuase of a rookie mistake.


----------



## DeathAngel74

Heh heh


----------



## johnd0e

@DeathAngel74 i see what you did there


----------



## DeathAngel74

But I'm still #1


----------



## DeathAngel74

I think I finally got my CPU temps sorted out. I looked over the graph during 2 hours of gameplay. Average temps were 43-50C, with the occasional spike to 55-65C. I was looking at it the wrong way before....the higher temps were only for 1-2 seconds and only during extremes while playing SW:BF. Not bad for 4.5Ghz.


----------



## johnd0e

@DeathAngel74 youd love to look at my temps for 4.9Ghz @1.4v. just during the short physics test in 3dmark i was hitting 75c. Im deliding this weekend though









side note, my quest for beating @Vellinious 's graphics score is proving super difficult, my cards just dont want to play nice. ive flashed so many bios's in the past hour its not even funny


----------



## DeathAngel74

I guess the delliding+AS5+new H100iGTX paid off(1.120v @ 4.5GHz). I just had a mini freak out though, lol. The temps were 24 idle and I looked 20 minutes later...and 33 idle for CPU and GPU. Walked in the hallway and heard the heater. My wife looked at me like I was a madman...LOL!


Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


----------



## Nenkitsune

I own like, the top every number for single GPU fighting to get better graphics numbers

FRIGGIN HELL YEAH! I bested my best score by a lot!

http://www.3dmark.com/3dm/10862441

This one is actually my best graphics score. 14514!!
http://www.3dmark.com/3dm/10862351


----------



## Vellinious

You guys are all gettin pretty close to where my cards were scoring before I sold them.

Get your ambient temps down. = ) It makes a difference. My cards ran their best with room temp at 14c, with a coolant temp at around 15c to 16c.


----------



## johnd0e

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Vellinious*
> 
> You guys are all gettin pretty close to where my cards were scoring before I sold them.
> 
> Get your ambient temps down. = ) It makes a difference. My cards ran their best with room temp at 14c, with a coolant temp at around 15c to 16c.


That will never happen in my house, girlfriend acts like she's going to die If it drops below 24c(75f) ambient. I'd love to get my temps sub 20's on water.


----------



## DeathAngel74

The lowest I've seen the 970 is 23C. 14C on the 4790k though.


----------



## Mr-Dark

Why i think our Maxwell card's will be kicked out once the Pascal out ? like that


----------



## PalominoCreek

Is Furmark still used to test stability?


----------



## Mr-Dark

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *PalominoCreek*
> 
> Is Furmark still used to test stability?


a 12h should approve your RMA









just kidding, No its bad for stability.. start with firestrike and Heaven if pass play some games


----------



## supermodjo

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mr-Dark*
> 
> It depend on the card honestly, some card scale with voltage over 1.25v while some can't, its worth a shot..
> 
> keep in mind the ASIC doesn't matter some card OC even with low ASIC, its the silicon all the time


im at 1.27.5 v with mi g1 at 1570 stable in heaven and 3-4 h in bf 4 online.i will test it more in games and if its stable i will flash the card at 1570 and 4000 memory 1.27.5.the bios its moded now to 1.27.5 and 1544 last stable core .thank for suggestions.


----------



## Hequaqua

Folding at home is a good test for GPU stability. Actually, it is a good test for system stability.

As Dark said, Valley, Firestrike, and gaming. Crysis 3 gives both GPU and CPU a decent workout.

I'm running another bios....1557/[email protected] Very stable.

Valley 15 min looped(1570/8000):


Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!







Firestrike 30 min Demo looped(1557/8000):


Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


----------



## Vellinious

I use FS ultra graphics test 1 and 2 looped for an hour. If there's any instability in your overclock.....that'll find it.


----------



## Hequaqua

^^^^Have you modded your AMD yet?


----------



## Vellinious

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Hequaqua*
> 
> ^^^^Have you modded your AMD yet?


Kinda. We've got the vdroop under control. A little, anyway. I've managed to get it to run at 1320 core and 1820 memory on firestrike runs...closing in on 16k graphics score. Still haven't figured out the memory timings......I know that'd put it above 16k, just gotta figure out the right settings. = /


----------



## Hequaqua

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Vellinious*
> 
> Kinda. We've got the vdroop under control. A little, anyway. I've managed to get it to run at 1320 core and 1820 memory on firestrike runs...closing in on 16k graphics score. Still haven't figured out the memory timings......I know that'd put it above 16k, just gotta figure out the right settings. = /


What was the stock core and memory? Like 1050/5500?


----------



## Vellinious

Base clocks are 1000 / 1375


----------



## Hequaqua

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Vellinious*
> 
> Base clocks are 1000 / 1375


That's a good OC for it then, isn't it. I've only have the one AMD card, and it doesn't care to be OC'd. lol

EDIT: I'm looking at this:

https://www.ekwb.com/shop/ek-fc970-gtx-tf5-nickel

They don't list my exact model number. I've emailed them, but it's the weekend.


----------



## Vellinious

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Hequaqua*
> 
> That's a good OC for it then, isn't it. I've only have the one AMD card, and it doesn't care to be OC'd. lol
> 
> EDIT: I'm looking at this:
> 
> https://www.ekwb.com/shop/ek-fc970-gtx-tf5-nickel
> 
> They don't list my exact model number. I've emailed them, but it's the weekend.


Yeah....a decent Hawaii GPU can hit 1250ish. Anything higher than that is really good. I got lucky with this GPU.


----------



## Hequaqua

My R9 270x is 1020/5600. I think I may have gotten up to 1125/6000.


----------



## Hequaqua

I have this thought in my head. I really have no desire to OC my CPU. I keep it at 4.0ghz.

But a custom loop for just the GPU sounds interesting. A small clean loop. Only parts that would need to be swapped are the GPU block. I would still have everything for my next card.

List:


Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!



Pump/Res
http://www.performance-pcs.com/ek-xres-dcp-2-2-incl-pump.html#Specifications

Rad
http://www.performance-pcs.com/black-ice-nemesis-140gtx-ultra-stealth-dual-core-xtreme-profile-radiator-red.html

Tubing
http://www.performance-pcs.com/primoflex-b-advanced-lrt-b-tubing-3-8in-id-x-1-2in-od-bloodshed-red.html


Haven't looked into fittings, just dreaming right now...lol


----------



## Vellinious

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Hequaqua*
> 
> I have this thought in my head. I really have no desire to OC my CPU. I keep it at 4.0ghz.
> 
> But a custom loop for just the GPU sounds interesting. A small clean loop. Only parts that would need to be swapped are the GPU block. I would still have everything for my next card.
> 
> List:
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> Pump/Res
> http://www.performance-pcs.com/ek-xres-dcp-2-2-incl-pump.html#Specifications
> 
> Rad
> http://www.performance-pcs.com/black-ice-nemesis-140gtx-ultra-stealth-dual-core-xtreme-profile-radiator-red.html
> 
> Tubing
> http://www.performance-pcs.com/primoflex-b-advanced-lrt-b-tubing-3-8in-id-x-1-2in-od-bloodshed-red.html
> 
> 
> Haven't looked into fittings, just dreaming right now...lol


I'd look at a pump / reservoir combo that uses a D5. EK or XSPC both sell them pretty cheap. If you stick with EK / XSPC compression fittings, they can be had for pretty cheap...like $3 a piece I think. 6 compression fittings would get it done....I always order a couple extras, in case of a leak.


----------



## PalominoCreek

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Hequaqua*
> 
> Folding at home is a good test for GPU stability. Actually, it is a good test for system stability.
> 
> As Dark said, Valley, Firestrike, and gaming. Crysis 3 gives both GPU and CPU a decent workout.
> 
> I'm running another bios....1557/[email protected] Very stable.
> 
> Valley 15 min looped(1570/8000):
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Firestrike 30 min Demo looped(1557/8000):
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


Is there a way to loop the Firestrike demo version?

Btw, the reason why I asked about Furmark is because I've read an article talking about how brutal it is on the GPU however when I went on to check out their website I noticed the last stable was release was back in 2011 so I didn't wanna download something that hadn't been "optimized" for newer hardware. I'm guessing it's not very popular nowadays.


----------



## Hequaqua

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *PalominoCreek*
> 
> Is there a way to loop the Firestrike demo version?
> 
> Btw, the reason why I asked about Furmark is because I've read an article talking about how brutal it is on the GPU however when I went on to check out their website I noticed the last stable was release was back in 2011 so I didn't wanna download something that hadn't been "optimized" for newer hardware. I'm guessing it's not very popular nowadays.


You can only loop with the full version I believe. You can pickup 3DMark pretty cheap on Steam sometimes. I think I picked it up for like 5.99. Wait for it to go on sale.

I hear ya about Furmark. I used it a few times, didn't care for it really.


----------



## Hequaqua

Firestrike Extreme Demo Looped 20 min.:


Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!







Then it got weird. I turned on DSR. I set the resolution to 3840x2160. I wanted to run it at least the 20 min. As you can see I made it 11 minutes. It didn't crash, I actually stopped it. I wasn't looking at GPU-Z when it got the PWR perfcap. You can see it plain as day, and where it throttled the core. What I found odd was the ULT perfcap. You can see where the core went back to 1557. UTL then returned a few moments later. Again, no throttling on the card.

I'm wondering if the 3.5gb Vram was a issue. It was constantly over that. It was about 3810+/- in GPU-Z when I was looking at times.

Firestrike Ultra 3840x2160 Demo Looped 11 min:


Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!







EDIT: Ran Ultra again. Same settings 30 min. No PWR perfcap, but still the UTL. No drop in clocks at all. Strange to me really.


Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


----------



## DeathAngel74

Could have been a glitch. I've only seen that specifically when playing FFXIII @ 4k, during a cutscene or summon spell.


----------



## Pharao86

Dear Gtx 970 Owners,

I Have a Msi Gaming 4G 970 GTX, since the moment i own the card, i've been playing around with overclocking,
by doing some googling i found zoson's custom bios thread, and started doing some testing, i contacted MR-Dark to make me a custom bios or 2.

And here comes my problem, no matter what settings he changed in my bios, the card doesn't stay at a given clockspeed at all, we've tried this from 1400 core all the way up to 1506.
The core just keeps bouncing around from 1300 to the given clock. This is a real frustration.

Does anybody have a clue what's going on?

I added some files to this post so you can see what i mean.

proof.zip 769k .zip file


Any help will be greatly appreciated, as i want to move on and start gaming on this thing


----------



## Hequaqua

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Pharao86*
> 
> Dear Gtx 970 Owners,
> 
> I Have a Msi Gaming 4G 970 GTX, since the moment i own the card, i've been playing around with overclocking,
> by doing some googling i found zoson's custom bios thread, and started doing some testing, i contacted MR-Dark to make me a custom bios or 2.
> 
> And here comes my problem, no matter what settings he changed in my bios, the card doesn't stay at a given clockspeed at all, we've tried this from 1400 core all the way up to 1506.
> The core just keeps bouncing around from 1300 to the given clock. This is a real frustration.
> 
> Does anybody have a clue what's going on?
> 
> I added some files to this post so you can see what i mean.
> 
> proof.zip 769k .zip file
> 
> 
> Any help will be greatly appreciated, as i want to move on and start gaming on this thing


Do you always have the PWR perfcap?

What ASIC is your card?

Are you running at 1080p or higher?

Sorry for all the questions, but I have the same card.

Here is my everyday bios. Compare it to yours and maybe you can get it taken care of.
1506/[email protected] 305w

HeqEveryday.zip 136k .zip file


It is a bit low on voltage, but that runs fine on my core.


----------



## Pharao86

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Hequaqua*
> 
> Do you always have the PWR perfcap?
> 
> What ASIC is your card?
> 
> Are you running at 1080p or higher?
> 
> Sorry for all the questions, but I have the same card.
> 
> Here is my everyday bios. Compare it to yours and maybe you can get it taken care of.
> 1506/[email protected]@1.225v 305w
> 
> HeqEveryday.zip 136k .zip file
> 
> 
> It is a bit low on voltage, but that runs fine on my core.


On every custom bios i tried so far, i have the pwr perfcap.

Asic quality is 76,6%

I'm running 1080P

Thank you for your bios, will give it a try off course


----------



## Hequaqua

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DeathAngel74*
> 
> Could have been a glitch. I've only seen that specifically when playing FFXIII @ 4k, during a cutscene or summon spell.


Perhaps.....lol I thought it might have something to do with DSR. I ran a different benchmark, and saw similar results. I used the same resolutions.

Metro 2033 Redux:


Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!







Then I ran it a again....and like magic, no perfcaps at all at 3840x2160:


Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!







Strange.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Pharao86*
> 
> On every custom bios i tried so far, i have the pwr perfcap.
> 
> Asic quality is 76,6%
> 
> I'm running 1080P
> 
> Thank you for your bios, will give it a try off course


WOW....76.6!!

Drop your bios in here, maybe I'll see something. Mr-Dark is good though.


----------



## Mr-Dark

It's here





ASIC



Stock boost 1342mhz Max temp 62c @850rpm! this card have beast cooler!


----------



## DeathAngel74

Off topic.
Hequaqua, do you have experience changing strings on a floating bridge, aka floyd? Was gonna change gauges to 52-10 but remembered i have to reset the entire bridge. Was gonna go D standard DGCFAD, leave the low E unclamped so i can do drop C, CGCFAD.


----------



## Hequaqua

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DeathAngel74*
> 
> Off topic.
> Hequaqua, do you have experience changing strings on a floating bridge, aka floyd? Was gonna change gauges to 52-10 but remembered i have to reset the entire bridge. Was gonna go D standard DGCFAD, leave the low E unclamped so i can do drop C, CGCFAD.


Nope. Never had one. My roommate used to have one, but I don't remember how he went about it. That was a looooong time ago. lol

Check Youtube or the mfgs website.

Sorry.

Mr-Dark....nice.....I'v got my eye on one.....I might just go SLI. I can't make up my mind. lol NOTE: That is a 980, I want the ti.


----------



## DeathAngel74

I know how, its ok. Just dont want to do it. Or looking for an easier way than the usual. Thanks anyway Hequaqua.

Nice mr dark


----------



## PalominoCreek

So is >75% ASIC considered good?


----------



## rfarmer

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *PalominoCreek*
> 
> So is >75% ASIC considered good?


That is very good, mine is only 59.2%.


----------



## Pharao86

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Hequaqua*
> 
> Perhaps.....lol I thought it might have something to do with DSR. I ran a different benchmark, and saw similar results. I used the same resolutions.
> 
> Metro 2033 Redux:
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Then I ran it a again....and like magic, no perfcaps at all at 3840x2160:
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Strange.
> WOW....76.6!!
> 
> Drop your bios in here, maybe I'll see something. Mr-Dark is good though.


Yeah Mr-Dark knows what he's doing, oke here's my stock bios for you to take a look.

GM204Pharao.zip 136k .zip file


and here is one of Mr-Dark i've been trying to use.

MSI970-------Dark.zip 136k .zip file


Dark.zip (136k. zip file)

I tried your bios, same problem as before.

Really hope you find something.


----------



## Hequaqua

I'm headed out to the Dr. I will take a look when I get back.


----------



## DeathAngel74

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *rfarmer*
> 
> That is very good, mine is only 59.2%.


Yup, anything over 59.2 and 67.9 are considered good ASIC /enter sarcasm here(J/K).







darn leaky chip...


----------



## Mr-Dark

Thanks guy's.. here is some Heaven benchmark

Stock 1340/3500mhz



1489/3500



Now benching at 1544/4000 at stock voltage


----------



## kgtuning

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DeathAngel74*
> 
> Yup, anything over 59.2 and 67.9 are considered good ASIC /enter sarcasm here(J/K).
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> darn leaky chip...


Sooo my 73 and 83 EVGA FTW's are good? Haha


----------



## DeathAngel74

yea, yeah lol


----------



## Hequaqua

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Pharao86*
> 
> Yeah Mr-Dark knows what he's doing, oke here's my stock bios for you to take a look.
> 
> GM204Pharao.zip 136k .zip file
> 
> 
> and here is one of Mr-Dark i've been trying to use.
> 
> MSI970-------Dark.zip 136k .zip file
> 
> 
> Dark.zip (136k. zip file)
> 
> I tried your bios, same problem as before.
> 
> Really hope you find something.


I really don't see anything that sticks out. His(Mr-Dark) bios is allowing you 350w, that should be plenty.

What PSU are you using? What does GPU-Z look like if you use my power table?


----------



## Vellinious

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Pharao86*
> 
> Yeah Mr-Dark knows what he's doing, oke here's my stock bios for you to take a look.
> 
> GM204Pharao.zip 136k .zip file
> 
> 
> and here is one of Mr-Dark i've been trying to use.
> 
> MSI970-------Dark.zip 136k .zip file
> 
> 
> Dark.zip (136k. zip file)
> 
> I tried your bios, same problem as before.
> 
> Really hope you find something.


Try this

testing.zip 136k .zip file


----------



## Pharao86

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Hequaqua*
> 
> I really don't see anything that sticks out. His(Mr-Dark) bios is allowing you 350w, that should be plenty.
> 
> What PSU are you using? What does GPU-Z look like if you use my power table?


I'm using a XFX 1250W Black edition power supply.

I've added a file running your bios.

onyourbios.zip 637k .zip file


----------



## Pharao86

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Vellinious*
> 
> Try this
> 
> testing.zip 136k .zip file


Oke, will try it and report back.

Oke, just tried your bios, but as you can see from the files, not a succes again.

What's Next?

onyourbios2.zip 537k .zip file


----------



## Hequaqua

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Pharao86*
> 
> Oke, will try it and report back.
> 
> Oke, just tried your bios, but as you can see from the files, not a succes again.
> 
> What's Next?
> 
> onyourbios2.zip 537k .zip file


Wow. I'm really at a loss on this one. With those clocks and voltages, and the power limit set so high, you should not be seeing this.

I'm guessing that you get on the stock bios too?

EDIT: Added two runs with stock bios.

Stock Bios:

Heaven with GPU-Z


Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!








Heaven with GPU-Z and Afterburner +200 Core +500 Vram +87mV Power limit at 110%%:


Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


----------



## Pharao86

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Hequaqua*
> 
> Wow. I'm really at a loss on this one. With those clocks and voltages, and the power limit set so high, you should not be seeing this.
> 
> I'm guessing that you get on the stock bios too?


That's what mr dark said as well, on stock bios i can go up to 1415 Core, i then see it boost up to 1530, The strange thing is The voltage is always on 1.870 volt, it never goes any higher. could my card not like high voltage or something? should i try to flash an older official msi bios to see if it behaves differently?


----------



## Hequaqua

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Pharao86*
> 
> That's what mr dark said as well, on stock bios i can go up to 1415 Core, i then see it boost up to 1530, The strange thing is The voltage is always on 1.870 volt, it never goes any higher. could my card not like high voltage or something? should i try to flash an older official msi bios to see if it behaves differently?


1.870v? That can't be right for several reasons. One the card is hard locked at 1.31v and any of the software will only show a max of 1.275v.

I posted a couple of runs up there on my original bios. You can see no PWR in the perfcap, even with the card OC'd.

I would put the original bios on and run a few benchmarks at stock. If you are getting PWR on stock, it might be an issue with the VRM's on the card.


----------



## Pharao86

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Hequaqua*
> 
> 1.870v? That can't be right for several reasons. One the card is hard locked at 1.31v and any of the software will only show a max of 1.275v.
> 
> I posted a couple of runs up there on my original bios. You can see no PWR in the perfcap, even with the card OC'd.
> 
> I would put the original bios on and run a few benchmarks at stock. If you are getting PWR on stock, it might be an issue with the VRM's on the card.


i apologize, i mean 1.187 volt,
i'm pretty sure i get PWR on stock to, so i'm ****ed then. where did you post your screens?


----------



## Hequaqua

On the page before. I added them to another post.

http://www.overclock.net/t/1514085/official-nvidia-gtx-970-owners-club/23470#post_24921568

I figured you misread that....lol No biggie. A lot of guys wouldn't mind getting some more voltage..









Edit: Nah, you can request a RMA on it.


----------



## Cannonkill

would it be worth it to put just a gpu under water and not include the cpu if its already under a h100i.
Like i ant to have my msi 970 under water with a 240 rad cooling it. i have the rad pump and fittings so all i would need is the res that mounts directly to the pump(D5). or would it be better to try and fix my 360 rad that i have that has a cross threaded and leaking fitting in it.


----------



## Hequaqua

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Pharao86*
> 
> i apologize, i mean 1.187 volt,
> i'm pretty sure i get PWR on stock to, so i'm ****ed then. where did you post your screens?


I didn't grab the screenshot of Heaven. Here is a run with the stock bios. The only thing I changed was the voltage table. I set it to 1.231.
I didn't add anything via Afterburner. Still no PWR perfcap. No perfcaps at all.


Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!







EDIT: I made it to 1555/8000 then hit the perfcap for PWR.


Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


----------



## Hequaqua

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Cannonkill*
> 
> would it be worth it to put just a gpu under water and not include the cpu if its already under a h100i.
> Like i ant to have my msi 970 under water with a 240 rad cooling it. i have the rad pump and fittings so all i would need is the res that mounts directly to the pump(D5). or would it be better to try and fix my 360 rad that i have that has a cross threaded and leaking fitting in it.


I would think a 240 would be plenty for just the GPU. I'm no expert in WC though. I mean, 360 would yield lower temps I'm sure.


----------



## Pharao86

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Hequaqua*
> 
> I didn't grab the screenshot of Heaven. Here is a run with the stock bios. The only thing I changed was the voltage table. I set it to 1.231.
> I didn't add anything via Afterburner. Still no PWR perfcap. No perfcaps at all.
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> EDIT: I made it to 1555/8000 then hit the perfcap for PWR.
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


Allright, this is me on stock and oc on stock bios

benchstock.zip 2570k .zip file


So i quess there is not much i can do to get around this problem, is this because vrm are to hot or something?


----------



## johnd0e

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Cannonkill*
> 
> would it be worth it to put just a gpu under water and not include the cpu if its already under a h100i.
> Like i ant to have my msi 970 under water with a 240 rad cooling it. i have the rad pump and fittings so all i would need is the res that mounts directly to the pump(D5). or would it be better to try and fix my 360 rad that i have that has a cross threaded and leaking fitting in it.


A 240 for a single GPU would be fine. I'm running 2 970's on a 360 and even pushing my cards to the edge for hours trying to get high benchmark scores I never go above 45c with 25c ambient.


----------



## PalominoCreek

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *rfarmer*
> 
> That is very good, mine is only 59.2%.


Good to know. My card is exactly 75% ASIC.


----------



## Hequaqua

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Pharao86*
> 
> Allright, this is me on stock and oc on stock bios
> 
> benchstock.zip 2570k .zip file
> 
> 
> So i quess there is not much i can do to get around this problem, is this because vrm are to hot or something?


Was that with the voltage and power sliders maxed out?

I used the same stock bios, ran Firestrike. I did get PWR, but when I maxed out the power in AB no perfcap.


----------



## johnd0e

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *PalominoCreek*
> 
> Good to know. My card is exactly 75% ASIC.


74.7 and 77.5 here


----------



## Pharao86

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Hequaqua*
> 
> Was that with the voltage and power sliders maxed out?
> 
> I used the same stock bios, ran Firestrike. I did get PWR, but when I maxed out the power in AB no perfcap.


I ran on completely stock en The other one on +165 Core and +500 memory with 110% and +87 volt, so with this 3dmark run, you used my bios with only extra voltage?


----------



## Hequaqua

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Pharao86*
> 
> I ran on completely stock en The other one on +165 Core and +500 memory with 110% and +87 volt, so with this 3dmark run, you used my bios with only extra voltage?


No, that was the stock bios. I just modded the voltage table.

Try this one. I went through and edited the voltage table, and the power table. It's at 1.25v 315w. Try it without adding anything via AB. You won't be able to add any voltage through software with this bios. I don't normally use AB to add voltage anyway. I try not to use AB at all...other than monitoring.

Pharao1.25v315w.rom.zip 136k .zip file


You will be able to add power via afterburner though.

Edit: All the clocks and memory are still the same. FYI, I still don't think you should be getting PWR at stock settings. Looks to me like it might be something with the card itself. Just my opinion.


----------



## Nenkitsune

Hequaqua, do you know of any points on the G1 gaming where I could look to see the core voltage using a multimeter? I'd like to one day check and see where its hardware voltage limit is.


----------



## johnd0e

Don't want to throw this off of trying to fix his problems, but I gotta ask. What are the benefits to not running AB at all for overclocking? Currently I just use it for OSD and to mess with clocks, other then that I just flash the bios for everything else.


----------



## Pharao86

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Hequaqua*
> 
> No, that was the stock bios. I just modded the voltage table.
> 
> Try this one. I went through and edited the voltage table, and the power table. It's at 1.25v 315w. Try it without adding anything via AB. You won't be able to add any voltage through software with this bios. I don't normally use AB to add voltage anyway. I try not to use AB at all...other than monitoring.
> 
> Pharao1.25v315w.rom.zip 136k .zip file
> 
> 
> You will be able to add power via afterburner though.
> 
> Edit: All the clocks and memory are still the same. FYI, I still don't think you should be getting PWR at stock settings. Looks to me like it might be something with the card itself. Just my opinion.




So i just tried this bios, i feel it does behave a little differently, but still the powercap is still there.
I'm seriously starting to doubt the card, wich is a bummer, cause i just build this system from the ground up 3 weeks ago:drool:
Atleast thank you for your help so far.


----------



## johnd0e

Why not try shutting the system down, pull the card out and put it back in? Doesn't hurt to try.


----------



## Hequaqua

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Nenkitsune*
> 
> Hequaqua, do you know of any points on the G1 gaming where I could look to see the core voltage using a multimeter? I'd like to one day check and see where its hardware voltage limit is.


No, I don't. I want to say I saw someone measure it, and they were getting like 1.340v +/- It might be in this thread...lol
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *johnd0e*
> 
> Don't want to throw this off of trying to fix his problems, but I gotta ask. What are the benefits to not running AB at all for overclocking? Currently I just use it for OSD and to mess with clocks, other then that I just flash the bios for everything else.


Well, once you find your sweet spot for your card, and flash the settings no use for AB really. Other than to monitor. The real advantage is not having to have it running every time you use your card. I mean, I still use it like you do, mess with clocks, etc.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Pharao86*
> 
> 
> 
> So i just tried this bios, i feel it does behave a little differently, but still the powercap is still there.
> I'm seriously starting to doubt the card, wich is a bummer, cause i just build this system from the ground up 3 weeks ago:drool:
> Atleast thank you for your help so far.


Did you max out the power slider? You might change table 6(I think it's 6) in the power table....from 295000 to 300000, and see if that helps.


----------



## Hequaqua

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *johnd0e*
> 
> Why not try shutting the system down, pull the card out and put it back in? Doesn't hurt to try.


I agree. Might even try the second pcie slot.


----------



## Pharao86

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Hequaqua*
> 
> No, I don't. I want to say I saw someone measure it, and they were getting like 1.340v +/- It might be in this thread...lol
> Well, once you find your sweet spot for your card, and flash the settings no use for AB really. Other than to monitor. The real advantage is not having to have it running every time you use your card. I mean, I still use it like you do, mess with clocks, etc.
> Did you max out the power slider? You might change table 6(I think it's 6) in the power table....from 295000 to 300000, and see if that helps.


Yeah i tried with max powerslider as well, no difference,

oké Will try to change The power tabel next.


----------



## Pharao86

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Hequaqua*
> 
> I agree. Might even try the second pcie slot.


oké, i can try to remove The card, but i cant put it in The second slot because of The waterloop


----------



## Hequaqua

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Pharao86*
> 
> oké, i can try to remove The card, but i cant put it in The second slot because of The waterloop


OK.

It really sounds like it might be the card. If this doesn't work....this is what I would do:

1 Flash the original bios back.
2 Start GPU-Z.
3 Run Heaven and then Valley and Firestrike. Don't close GPU-Z in between.
4 Capture GPU-Z and email MSI and see what they tell you.

EDIT: This is one of several bios' that I use. I really wish we could get your card to behave.

Valley 1582/[email protected]@1.262v:


Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


----------



## DeathAngel74

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *johnd0e*
> 
> Don't want to throw this off of trying to fix his problems, but I gotta ask. What are the benefits to not running AB at all for overclocking? Currently I just use it for OSD and to mess with clocks, other then that I just flash the bios for everything else.


Its subjective bro. Some people like it, some people don't understand why they installed it since HWiNFo does it all(ME!). I just worked over the bios to completely cut out AB. Its been working fine since yesterday afternoon. I really didn't notice a different except the AB icon isn't at the bottom of the systray anymore.
Have a peek.

1507_8000_1.281v_352w_no_AB_boostoff.zip 136k .zip file


----------



## daunow

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *rfarmer*
> 
> That is very good, mine is only 59.2%.




I wonder how good this is... oh well not like I can take advantage of it anyways.


----------



## DeathAngel74

Is that a SC or SSC or FTW?
I wish eVGA still shipped 970s with Samsung VRAM


----------



## daunow

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DeathAngel74*
> 
> 
> Is that a SC or SSC or FTW?
> I wish eVGA still shipped 970s with Samsung VRAM


FTW what's so bad about the samgsum vram?


----------



## Hequaqua

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *daunow*
> 
> FTW what's so bad about the samgsum vram?


Nothing, it actually OC's very well.....a bit better than the other two mfgs.


----------



## DeathAngel74

The mad emoji was because my FTW+ came with Elpida. I got lucky this time, 8000mhz not problem


----------



## daunow

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Hequaqua*
> 
> Nothing, it actually OC's very well.....a bit better than the other two mfgs.


I feel like you are trolling me, considering I've tried to overclock the thing and all I ever get is crashes, was trying really hard to overclock it during the beta of the division but no dice.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DeathAngel74*
> 
> The mad emoji was because my FTW+ came with Elpida. I got lucky this time, 8000mhz not problem


I don't have a FTW+ only a FTW (EVGA GeForce GTX 970 FTW GAMING ACX 2.0)


----------



## johnd0e

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *daunow*
> 
> I wonder how good this is... oh well not like I can take advantage of it anyways.


Why can't you take advantage of it?


----------



## kgtuning

Both my FTW have elpida but haven't really played with overclocking them.


----------



## Hequaqua

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *daunow*
> 
> I feel like you are trolling me, considering I've tried to overclock the thing and all I ever get is crashes, was trying really hard to overclock it during the beta of the division but no dice.
> I don't have a FTW+ only a FTW (EVGA GeForce GTX 970 FTW GAMING ACX 2.0)


Trolling? lol nah









Just have to work on it.....took me about 6 months to get really stable.









EDIT: And about 50 different bios', and 125 flashes....lol


----------



## Vellinious

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Hequaqua*
> 
> I would think a 240 would be plenty for just the GPU. I'm no expert in WC though. I mean, 360 would yield lower temps I'm sure.


Not necessarily. Would depend on the flow rates, restriction, thickness of the rad and overall volume of coolant in the loop. Well, and what the rad is made out of (copper vs aluminum).


----------



## Hequaqua

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Vellinious*
> 
> Not necessarily. Would depend on the flow rates, restriction, thickness of the rad and overall volume of coolant in the loop. Well, and what the rad is made out of (copper vs aluminum).


True, but I figured he would be using the same loop on hand, just a bigger rad.


----------



## Vellinious

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Hequaqua*
> 
> True, but I figured he would be using the same loop on hand, just a bigger rad.


A good 240 will dissipate enough heat for a GPU...in most cases, especially Maxwell, it'd likely dissipate enough for 2....with good fans.


----------



## johnd0e

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Hequaqua*
> 
> Well, once you find your sweet spot for your card, and flash the settings no use for AB really. Other than to monitor. The real advantage is not having to have it running every time you use your card. I mean, I still use it like you do, mess with clocks, etc.


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DeathAngel74*
> 
> Its subjective bro. Some people like it, some people don't understand why they installed it since HWiNFo does it all(ME!). I just worked over the bios to completely cut out AB. Its been working fine since yesterday afternoon. I really didn't notice a different except the AB icon isn't at the bottom of the systray anymore.
> Have a peek.
> 
> 1507_8000_1.281v_352w_no_AB_boostoff.zip 136k .zip file


got it, i thought maybe there was some kind of magic sauce to not using AB at all and just flashing clocks lol







my current flashed bios is more then enough for games, both cards running 1518/8000 makes for some serious FPS that i cannot make use of thanks to my 60hz refresh rate







only time i overclock higher is for benchmarking wich i always just push as high as i can.


----------



## Hequaqua

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Vellinious*
> 
> A good 240 will dissipate enough heat for a GPU...in most cases, especially Maxwell, it'd likely dissipate enough for 2....with good fans.


I either read, watched, or heard....lol Is to take 120x2 for each piece of hardware in the loop. I'm no expert, but sounds good.


----------



## daunow

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *johnd0e*
> 
> Why can't you take advantage of it?


cus I haven't done research on what it does, but from the looks of it it makes the chances of getting a good OC very high, but I am still the unluckiest guy on planet earth.


----------



## Benjiw

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Vellinious*
> 
> Yeah, the shunt resistor mod was introduced before we were modding the bios files to increase power limits. It's essentially a useless mod, since increasing the power limits and TDP in the bios are effective.


Yeah I did a dumb,
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Vellinious*
> 
> A good 240 will dissipate enough heat for a GPU...in most cases, especially Maxwell, it'd likely dissipate enough for 2....with good fans.


Pretty much this, my 970 never added much heat to my already hot loop with my 8350 at 5ghz. Maxwell cards are pretty chill.


----------



## johnd0e

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *daunow*
> 
> cus I haven't done research on what it does, but from the looks of it it makes the chances of getting a good OC very high, but I am still the unluckiest guy on planet earth.


gotcha, well best of luck to you. from the looks of it you have a good card on your hands, so just figure everything out and im suure youll get some good overclocks.







id love to have your card.


----------



## Vellinious

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Hequaqua*
> 
> I either read, watched, or heard....lol Is to take 120x2 for each piece of hardware in the loop. I'm no expert, but sounds good.


Eh....that's a general rule of thumb, but more effective is reading the reviews on the radiator roundups to see what kind of heat watts a rad can dissipate, and then compare it to peak heat watts of energy output by your devices, and make sure the rads can dissipate equal to or more than created. Trouble is, the more rads / devices you add, cause more restrictions in the loop, increasing the pump head pressure required to keep optimal flow rates. = )


----------



## Hequaqua

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Vellinious*
> 
> Eh....that's a general rule of thumb, but more effective is reading the reviews on the radiator roundups to see what kind of heat watts a rad can dissipate, and then compare it to peak heat watts of energy output by your devices, and make sure the rads can dissipate equal to or more than created. Trouble is, the more rads / devices you add, cause more restrictions in the loop, increasing the pump head pressure required to keep optimal flow rates. = )


Yea, it can get challenging real quick.

EDIT: Love a good challenge sometimes.


----------



## daunow

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *johnd0e*
> 
> gotcha, well best of luck to you. from the looks of it you have a good card on your hands, so just figure everything out and im suure youll get some good overclocks.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> id love to have your card.


all good fam, someday I'll get some insane overclock like half of you people who apparently match it to the 980 or whatever it is...


----------



## Vellinious

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Hequaqua*
> 
> Yea, it can get challenging real quick.


There's a science to a REALLY good loop. Yes.


----------



## Hequaqua

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *daunow*
> 
> all good fam, someday I'll get some insane overclock like half of you people who apparently match it to the 980 or whatever it is...


Oh yea, just a lot off tweaking....it has it's own rewards. The scores, the gaming, the sense that you are getting all out of your card.

What card do you have...I know a 970...lol

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Vellinious*
> 
> There's a science to a REALLY good loop. Yes.


Like you said, research and good components, and the RIGHT ones too.


----------



## johnd0e

hes got a FTW acx 2.0 with samsung memory.


----------



## Hequaqua

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *johnd0e*
> 
> hes got a FTW acx 2.0 with samsung memory.


That's right.....duh.

lol


----------



## Benjiw

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *daunow*
> 
> 
> 
> I wonder how good this is... oh well not like I can take advantage of it anyways.


I raise you!


----------



## Benjiw

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Vellinious*
> 
> Eh....that's a general rule of thumb, but more effective is reading the reviews on the radiator roundups to see what kind of heat watts a rad can dissipate, and then compare it to peak heat watts of energy output by your devices, and make sure the rads can dissipate equal to or more than created. Trouble is, the more rads / devices you add, cause more restrictions in the loop, increasing the pump head pressure required to keep optimal flow rates. = )


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Hequaqua*
> 
> Yea, it can get challenging real quick.
> 
> EDIT: Love a good challenge sometimes.


Just get 2 of these, job done.


----------



## Hequaqua

I'm tore right now......

Would love a 980ti, but I would have to sell my 970. It OC's well though. Or I could get another 970 and SLI. Or.....make a small loop with just the GPU and see if I can get more out of just the one card. I can get to 1600 on air.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Benjiw*
> 
> I raise you!


Lmao....now who's trolling daunow?


----------



## Hequaqua

Pharao86's Asic is high, but his card seems to have some issue.

I'm not sure what mine is...lol 70.7


----------



## DeathAngel74

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Hequaqua*
> 
> Trolling? lol nah
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Just have to work on it.....took me about 6 months to get really stable.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> EDIT: And about 50 different bios', and 125 flashes....lol


Took me 8 months...Trolling? He's one of many helpful people in this thread.


----------



## DeathAngel74

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *johnd0e*
> 
> got it, i thought maybe there was some kind of magic sauce to not using AB at all and just flashing clocks lol
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> my current flashed bios is more then enough for games, both cards running 1518/8000 makes for some serious FPS that i cannot make use of thanks to my 60hz refresh rate
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> only time i overclock higher is for benchmarking wich i always just push as high as i can.


Thats the game stable bios!


----------



## Benjiw

Tbh I'm a noob in this thread, I bought my 970 pre-binned and got Mr Dark to flash my bios, I'm pretty much low tier compared to everyone else in here.


----------



## Hequaqua

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DeathAngel74*
> 
> Took me 8 months...Trolling? He's one of many helpful people in this thread.


I know....I thought we were all having some fun with each other. Me and Daunow, and then he got on.

Didn't mean to come out that way if anyone else was following....my bad.


----------



## DeathAngel74

I was defending you, lol
/me hides


----------



## Hequaqua

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DeathAngel74*
> 
> I was defending you, lol


OH...lmao....well then by all means, continue....lmao

I would say about 99.9% of the posters here will share what they know, and help anyone who asks. Our momma's would be proud.


----------



## johnd0e

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DeathAngel74*
> 
> Thats the game stable bios!


im not sure how to respond haha, was this in response to my bios or the one you posted?


----------



## DeathAngel74

both i guess, lol
My benchmarking bios is exactly the same except its 4001, not 4000. Just not into it anymore


----------



## johnd0e

yea i gave up on benching untill i switch over to the 5820k. and that will just be to try an best vellinious's scores. other then that im done benching untill i get the 980 ti to play with. then comes DICE/LN2














im so excited.


----------



## DeathAngel74

Momma!


----------



## johnd0e

GATORRRRRRRRADE!!!!


----------



## Vellinious

BOOM BABY!! I love this card. lol


----------



## Hequaqua

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Vellinious*
> 
> BOOM BABY!! I love this card. lol


Nice!


----------



## johnd0e

thinking about trying out the newest driver since im done benching for a week or two. anybody know of any problems with it before i try it out.


----------



## DeathAngel74

Nope, except its supposed to offer some gains as far as overclocking, subpar to 353.62. You might get the bitten by the benchmarking bug again. ;p


----------



## johnd0e

Must. resist. the urge!


----------



## DeathAngel74

I found a way to install Nvidia Update (Driver Updates) without needing to install GFE. If anyone is interested head over to this thread. Thanks to Gyrxiur, Maxio and HeavyHemi.
http://forums.guru3d.com/showthread.php?t=379801&highlight=Display.update


Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!



Quote:


> Here is how to use nvidia update instead of gf experience on new drivers.
> 1. Unpack installer, exit it
> 2. Go to it's folder and delete GFExperience folder
> 3. Open Setup.cfg, find this:


Code:



Code:


<sub-package name="Display.Update" disposition="demand">
                        <dependencies>
                                <package type="requires" package="Display.GFExperience"/>
                        </dependencies>
                </sub-package>

Quote:


> and replace it with this:


Code:



Code:


<sub-package name="Display.Update" disposition="default">
    <constraints>
        <property name="Display.Driver!Feature.DisplayUpdate" level="silent" text="${{InstallBlockedMessage}}"/>
    </constraints>

Save and close the .CFG, run the setup.exe as admin.


Viola!


----------



## Mr-Dark

Sound like the 980 Gaming has VRM temp sensor ?


----------



## DeathAngel74

I haven't seen that before, but I'm also using an older version of HWnfo. Have you tried 5.12 portable?


----------



## Dan-H

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DeathAngel74*
> 
> I found a way to install Nvidia Update (Driver Updates) without needing to install GFE. If anyone is interested head over to this thread. Thanks to Gyrxiur, Maxio and HeavyHemi.
> http://forums.guru3d.com/showthread.php?t=379801&highlight=Display.update
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> Code:
> 
> 
> 
> Code:
> 
> 
> <sub-package name="Display.Update" disposition="demand">
> <dependencies>
> <package type="requires" package="Display.GFExperience"/>
> </dependencies>
> </sub-package>
> 
> Code:
> 
> 
> 
> Code:
> 
> 
> <sub-package name="Display.Update" disposition="default">
> <constraints>
> <property name="Display.Driver!Feature.DisplayUpdate" level="silent" text="${{InstallBlockedMessage}}"/>
> </constraints>
> 
> Save and close the .CFG, run the setup.exe as admin.
> 
> 
> Viola!


Or run the nVidia driver installer and un-select GeForce (Bad) Experience and anything else you don't want.


----------



## hurricane28

Just get the WHQL driver and you shouldn't have issues because its actually tested in Windows before bringing it out.

I have one issue with a driver but as for the rest never had problems with Nvidia drivers.

Most driver issues are user error or corrupted systems.


----------



## Mr-Dark

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DeathAngel74*
> 
> I haven't seen that before, but I'm also using an older version of HWnfo. Have you tried 5.12 portable?


Ya the same, its VRM sensor.. that's good to know


----------



## DeathAngel74

Finally broke down and installed it hurricane28


----------



## daunow

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Benjiw*
> 
> I raise you!


how is your default clock so high compare to mines?
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DeathAngel74*
> 
> I found a way to install Nvidia Update (Driver Updates) without needing to install GFE. If anyone is interested head over to this thread. Thanks to Gyrxiur, Maxio and HeavyHemi.
> http://forums.guru3d.com/showthread.php?t=379801&highlight=Display.update
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> Code:
> 
> 
> 
> Code:
> 
> 
> <sub-package name="Display.Update" disposition="demand">
> <dependencies>
> <package type="requires" package="Display.GFExperience"/>
> </dependencies>
> </sub-package>
> 
> Code:
> 
> 
> 
> Code:
> 
> 
> <sub-package name="Display.Update" disposition="default">
> <constraints>
> <property name="Display.Driver!Feature.DisplayUpdate" level="silent" text="${{InstallBlockedMessage}}"/>
> </constraints>
> 
> Save and close the .CFG, run the setup.exe as admin.
> 
> 
> Viola!


Nice all we need is a shadowplay replacement.


----------



## DeathAngel74

We're using a custom bios.


----------



## daunow

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DeathAngel74*
> 
> We're using a custom bios.


Oh, I get it now.


----------



## DeathAngel74

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *daunow*
> 
> how is your default clock so high compare to mines?
> Nice all we need is a shadowplay replacement.


Doesn't MSI Afterburner have a pretty decent streaming video capture feature w/audio? I heard it was pretty good.



1:30AM=Sleepy-time


----------



## daunow

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DeathAngel74*
> 
> Doesn't MSI Afterburner have a pretty decent video capture feature? I heard it was pretty good.


Is good, but not as good as shadowplay from my experience, also the guy on the first picture made the settings wrong, from what I've notice you can't use "dedicated server encoded" and you have to use "full frame" on resolution, probably is just me than.

EDIT: Never mind they are actually working now.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DeathAngel74*
> 
> I found a way to install Nvidia Update (Driver Updates) without needing to install GFE. If anyone is interested head over to this thread. Thanks to Gyrxiur, Maxio and HeavyHemi.
> http://forums.guru3d.com/showthread.php?t=379801&highlight=Display.update
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> Code:
> 
> 
> 
> Code:
> 
> 
> <sub-package name="Display.Update" disposition="demand">
> <dependencies>
> <package type="requires" package="Display.GFExperience"/>
> </dependencies>
> </sub-package>
> 
> Code:
> 
> 
> 
> Code:
> 
> 
> <sub-package name="Display.Update" disposition="default">
> <constraints>
> <property name="Display.Driver!Feature.DisplayUpdate" level="silent" text="${{InstallBlockedMessage}}"/>
> </constraints>
> 
> Save and close the .CFG, run the setup.exe as admin.
> 
> 
> Viola!


Hmm, I think I found a problem with this, you have to do it every update, I believe you can use your email to get the latest updates from Nvidia.

Right at the end of the page http://www.nvidia.co.uk/Download/index.aspx?lang=en-uk


----------



## Benjiw

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *daunow*
> 
> how is your default clock so high compare to mines?
> Nice all we need is a shadowplay replacement.


Custom bios like DeathAngel said.


----------



## Hequaqua

Seriously thinking about this:



749.00 free two-day shipping.


----------



## syl1979

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Pharao86*
> 
> oké, i can try to remove The card, but i cant put it in The second slot because of The waterloop


If the card is watercooled, how are cooled the VRMs on the card ?

Could it be possible to have the PWR perf. cap due to VRM temperature protection ?


----------



## Hequaqua

Man, Newegg customer service is A+.

I bought an item that had a rebate. I've been waiting on the company to process it for over 7 weeks. All the site ever says is, "We are awaiting for the rebate paperwork to arrive." I called the company about it. They actually got a calendar out and counted the "work" days. They told me to wait 5 more days and check back. I emailed Newegg that same day, they replied back to contact them if the status had not changed after the 5 days. I emailed this morning. They offered me a 15.00 gift card. This is in addition to the 15.00 I may get from the mfg.

I have contacted Newegg about 3 items. This, and a dead fan, they sent me a new one, and refunded the original price of the fan. I also talked to them at the height of the 3.5gb Vram issue with the 970. They gave me a 50.00 gift card at that time.

Go Newegg!!!


----------



## daunow

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Hequaqua*
> 
> Man, Newegg customer service is A+.
> 
> I bought an item that had a rebate. I've been waiting on the company to process it for over 7 weeks. All the site ever says is, "We are awaiting for the rebate paperwork to arrive." I called the company about it. They actually got a calendar out and counted the "work" days. They told me to wait 5 more days and check back. I emailed Newegg that same day, they replied back to contact them if the status had not changed after the 5 days. I emailed this morning. They offered me a 15.00 gift card. This is in addition to the 15.00 I may get from the mfg.
> 
> I have contacted Newegg about 3 items. This, and a dead fan, they sent me a new one, and refunded the original price of the fan. I also talked to them at the height of the 3.5gb Vram issue with the 970. They gave me a 50.00 gift card at that time.
> 
> Go Newegg!!!


holy **** man
I never got lucky with newegg, amazon might be the best thing ever for me.. but this is next level.


----------



## Mr-Dark

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Hequaqua*
> 
> Seriously thinking about this:
> 
> 
> 
> 749.00 free two-day shipping.


The Hybrid at same price is better.. the Reference PCB will not limit the card at any OC...

the Hybrid one of the best cad out there.. (at least for me )


----------



## Hequaqua

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *daunow*
> 
> holy **** man
> I never got lucky with newegg, amazon might be the best thing ever for me.. but this is next level.


I've had good luck with Amazon too. I ordered some thermal paste, got it....then about 3 months later, I got another tube for free!

Here is another one....I ordered some guitar picks. There were 12 picks in a little tin. I ordered one tin. I think they were like 7-8.00/tin. They sent me 12 alright...12 tins! I called them, they talked to the manager, got back on the phone and said, "It's your lucky day, keep them."

If you are nice and explain to them what happened, 9/10 times they will make it right.

Right now, I'm in the middle of an issue with my mechanical keyboard. So far, not impressed at all with the support. I should say lack of support. It will be interesting to see this one play out. I told them upfront, I wasn't spending one more cent on it. They have emailed and stated, "We will make it right." We'll see. lol

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mr-Dark*
> 
> The Hybrid at same price is better.. the Reference PCB will not limit the card at any OC...
> 
> the Hybrid one of the best cad out there.. (at least for me )


Either one, I'll have to part with my 970 if I want to go 980/980ti/980 Hybrid. I don't know if I really want to get rid of it. The cheap route would be another 970. I'll have to let my better half have more say on this purchase....lol

I know she will agree to another 970 without much resistance though. lmao


----------



## DeathAngel74

no comment, lol.


----------



## Hequaqua

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DeathAngel74*
> 
> no comment, lol.


Well, that is so unlike you....lmao


----------



## DeathAngel74

hey!







guess i deserved that. been trying to convince my wife that i need another card for sli too.


----------



## Hequaqua

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DeathAngel74*
> 
> hey!


lmao....you must be having a off day....


----------



## DeathAngel74

maybe ?. been looking at gigabyte extremes lately.


----------



## Hequaqua

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DeathAngel74*
> 
> maybe ?. been looking at gigabyte extremes lately.


I've looked at so many, my eyes hurt....lol

I'm leaning toward SLI. Several reasons....

1 Love my 970
2 Never done SLI
3 Having never ran SLI, it might be more of a challenge for me(more so than just tuning one new card)

EDIT: With my 15 credit and 20 rebate and a free game, would make another 970 about 260.00.


----------



## DeathAngel74

it would be around $350 for another ftw+


----------



## Mr-Dark

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Hequaqua*
> 
> I've looked at so many, my eyes hurt....lol
> 
> I'm leaning toward SLI. Several reasons....
> 
> 1 Love my 970
> 2 Never done SLI
> 3 Having never ran SLI, it might be more of a challenge for me(more so than just tuning one new card)
> 
> EDIT: With my 15 credit and 20 rebate and a free game, would make another 970 about 260.00.


Go for single 980 Ti bro, Yesterday I try Rise of tombrider.. at Very high and FXAA I see 4GB Vram usage and around 70fps









decide to switch to 980 TI SLI now as 4GB not enough for 1080p 144hz


----------



## johnd0e

If I could get a waterblock for the 980 ti xtreme gaming I'd have one already.....that's the only thing keeping me from buying it. I thought about just making my own Waterblock one day after work but even with shop prices the copper alone is ~100$.


----------



## Hequaqua

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DeathAngel74*
> 
> it would be around $350 for another ftw+


Throw in the 59.99 for The Division and your under 300.00.


----------



## DeathAngel74

I'd want to invest in a better psu if i were to go sli again. so that's $500


----------



## Mr-Dark

Gpu-z new version out today

https://www.techpowerup.com/downloads/2627/techpowerup-gpu-z-v0-8-7/


----------



## Hequaqua

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mr-Dark*
> 
> Go for single 980 Ti bro, Yesterday I try Rise of tombrider.. at Very high and FXAA I see 4GB Vram usage and around 70fps
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> decide to switch to 980 TI SLI now as 4GB not enough for 1080p 144hz


I'm at 1080 60hz. I'll be at this for quite a while. lol

Yea, 980ti would be nice.....
















confused

You are going with the Evga Hybrid?

Edit: MSI/Corsair has one also: http://www.corsair.com/en-us/hydro-gfx-liquid-cooled-graphics-card


----------



## DeathAngel74

meh deleted


----------



## Mr-Dark

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Hequaqua*
> 
> I'm at 1080 60hz. I'll be at this for quite a while. lol
> 
> Yea, 980ti would be nice.....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> confused
> 
> You are going with the Evga Hybrid?
> 
> Edit: MSI/Corsair has one also: http://www.corsair.com/en-us/hydro-gfx-liquid-cooled-graphics-card


Ya, EVGA hybrid is a beast card.. I love that card









here is the 980 at 1519/8000 1.25v.. I can bench at 1550mhz at same voltage but that my rock solid gaming OC



I love the MSI cooler, stronger than the gigabyte one and no noise at all


----------



## hurricane28

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DeathAngel74*
> 
> Finally broke down and installed it hurricane28
> 
> [/quote
> 
> Dude, that looks sick! Very nice.


----------



## DeathAngel74

this was from my old 960 ftw sli setup


Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!















http://www.3dmark.com/3dm/6828586


----------



## kgtuning

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Hequaqua*
> 
> I've looked at so many, my eyes hurt....lol
> 
> I'm leaning toward SLI. Several reasons....
> 
> 1 Love my 970
> 2 Never done SLI
> 3 Having never ran SLI, it might be more of a challenge for me(more so than just tuning one new card)
> 
> EDIT: With my 15 credit and 20 rebate and a free game, would make another 970 about 260.00.


I have FTW 970's in sli... I'm very happy, but I came from the other "team".

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mr-Dark*
> 
> Go for single 980 Ti bro, Yesterday I try Rise of tombrider.. at Very high and FXAA I see 4GB Vram usage and around 70fps
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> decide to switch to 980 TI SLI now as 4GB not enough for 1080p 144hz


Omg I couldn't believe how much memory that game uses! I had memory pegged and getting slow downs. I backed off the texture detail to high and now sits at 2800-3200mb.


----------



## Hequaqua

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kgtuning*
> 
> I have FTW 970's in sli... I'm very happy, but I came from the other "team".
> Omg I couldn't believe how much memory that game uses! I had memory pegged and getting slow downs. I backed off the texture detail to high and now sits at 2800-3200mb.


What card(s) did you have before switching?

I don't play that many games where the Vram would be an issue really. I'm go for how fluid the game feels, to me anyway.

The more I think about it.....the more I doubt whatever decision I make, I'll have regrets....lmao


----------



## kgtuning

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Hequaqua*
> 
> What card(s) did you have before switching?
> 
> I don't play that many games where the Vram would be an issue really. I'm go for how fluid the game feels, to me anyway.
> 
> The more I think about it.....the more I doubt whatever decision I make, I'll have regrets....lmao


Powercolor hd7950's.


----------



## Mr-Dark

Quote:


> Omg I couldn't believe how much memory that game uses! I had memory pegged and getting slow downs. I backed off the texture detail to high and now sits at 2800-3200mb.


Ya, I playa round 30m and the usage was 4000mb and sometime 4100mb so i stop until I got a new card with bigger vram


----------



## Hequaqua

I may just switch sides for a while.....lol

http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16814127872


----------



## kanttii

Heyyyyyyyyyyyyy guysss looks like you've been having fun









Is SLI nowadays free of the problems that used to plague it? 980 Ti's sure sound great but now that (although not high end) Pascal is maybe half a year away.. But they indeed are great and I've been lusting after one ever since the rumors of 6gb Titan X started surfacing. But here I still am








Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Benjiw*
> 
> Custom bios like DeathAngel said.


WOW! Very impressive! Are those gamestable or just bench clocks?! 1660 core 8072 memory.. WOOOOOWW. Mime can run only about 7850 memory 100% stable and 1506 core @1.25V. I got L2C, SYS, XBAR oc'd too though. There's a noticeable difference with higher memory clocks in some games but it's no fun if it crashes after an hour haha. Congrats!









And to the questions.. The first one I've forgotten about: which so you see giving more FPS increase, memory or core overclocking? Say, keeping core at 1450mhz but raising memory to 8ghz? Or going with 1560mhz core 7.8ghz memory? I didn't get any concrete results when I last tried in the Fall so thought to ask.

Then, do you know if GTX 970 has any chance at pushing content to the Asus PG348Q at 100hz? They recommended a 980 Ti but I wanna wait for Pascal to see how they perform and how they affect the prices before buying a new card..

It should arrive within a few weeks so I'm just trying to figure out if I have any hope with it. How's 4K working? It might be a bit similar in terms of bandwidth and performance... Thanks in advance!


----------



## nowcontrol

OT ..
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *nowcontrol*
> 
> I'd rather get the NZXT HUE+ if i'm gonna go the led strip route, the customization's look limitless and it's slightly cheaper than the 6 TT fans that i would need.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I can't stand being restricted to a single colour anymore
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> i must have RGB. Even my living room corner LED lamp has basic RGB.
> 
> It would be simpler to have the strips with the software control tho i would need to get the NZXT IU01 to add a needed USB connection [almost equaling out the cost now] but the riing fans would look smashing in the front and rear grill plus two on my H110i GTX. MMMM...DECISIONS!!!


Regarding the matter of lighting up my case, I stumbled upon this great deal last week....


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/697480197084471296%5B%2FURL (I will have TT Riing fans too, just in a different rig







) but it will take me a while to get the £££ saved for the case, an AIO, an SSD, and decent GPU, so far i only have the board, the cpu & 8gb of ram on order and of course i'm now broke till next payday but i have some older hardware i can get it running with for now.


----------



## Hequaqua

I was going through my box of parts...came across this.

Zotac GT610



It was putting out about 2fps on Fiirestrike. lol

Cloudgate:


Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!





OC:


----------



## johnd0e

Updating to newest driver.....going to play some fallout 4 and see if it makes better use of sli now.


----------



## Hequaqua

My 970 is up for grabs:

http://www.overclock.net/t/1592331/for-sale-msi-gtx970-4g-gaming-purchased-on-9-24-14


----------



## Hequaqua

I just got word on my keyboard issue. Instead of a RMA, they are going to send me a new unit without having to return this one.

My son games, but doesn't do a lot of typing, so he just inherited his first mechanical keyboard at the ripe age of 11.


----------



## johnd0e

welp new driver is junk for fallout 4. I dont get how they do what they did, it now recognizes the SLI but only utilizes about 50% of each GPU. so frames still dip into 30's in some places. And thats with both cards clocked at 1518/8000 and a resolution of 2560x1080. game ready drivers my butt. i was literally getting the same performance haveing just one card being utilized at 100%.

of course i did get it working better with tweaks in nvidia inspector and nvdia control panel, but this long after release i shouldn't have to.

reason's i cant wait to have a single 980ti in my system.

rant over hahaha.


----------



## DeathAngel74

Have you tried this? and 1080p?
http://www.guru3d.com/news-story/fallout-4-beta-update-1-4-is-available.html


----------



## johnd0e

yup been on that beta since it was released.


----------



## hertz9753

I'm looking for @Vellinious. Is he in here?


----------



## Hequaqua

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *hertz9753*
> 
> I'm looking for @Vellinious. Is he in here?


I haven't seen him tonight hertz....he seems to get posts updates pretty quick. Give him a few maybe he'll show up.


----------



## Nenkitsune

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DeathAngel74*
> 
> Have you tried this? and 1080p?
> http://www.guru3d.com/news-story/fallout-4-beta-update-1-4-is-available.html


And I still have yet to see a fix for the dreaded CTD on certain locations :/ I can't go to nordhagen beach. Instant CTD if the game tries loading that cell. At least it's not a story required area.

I think I'm going to try modding my bios for 1.3v and seeing about getting more out of it. I changed my fans around. radiators are now pull, with the front and back fans as exhausts, and I added a little bit of cardboard partitions around the GPU so the intake and exhaust fans of my case have a sort of wind tunnel effect around the GPU. GPU fan pulls fresh air in the back, and fan up front exhausts nothing but the GPU's hot air. The radiator on top actually blows down onto the backside of my GPU too (feeling around the open PCI slots I can feel air being pushed out of them)

Should be able to get a bit more out of it. I think the G1 Gaming can push 1.3v since generally that is the hard limit on these cards.


----------



## Vellinious

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *hertz9753*
> 
> I'm looking for @Vellinious. Is he in here?


I still lurk this thread, and they put up with me, even though I own a 290X now. lol


----------



## DeathAngel74

Meh, you're still one of us even though you defected to the other team.


----------



## hertz9753

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Vellinious*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *hertz9753*
> 
> I'm looking for @Vellinious. Is he in here?
> 
> 
> 
> I still lurk this thread, and they put up with me, even though I own a 290X now. lol
Click to expand...

I told you that I was going to that.


----------



## Mr-Dark

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *johnd0e*
> 
> yup been on that beta since it was released.


Bro, Can you test something for me ?









you have Bf4 right ? can you upload 5m from Multiplayer in 64 player server with cpu &gpu usage ? at 1080p ultra ?

I want to see how the 6700k and dual 970 in bf4.. maybe i can order 6700k + cheap z170 board to try it









2 Pc in same home is fun


----------



## ludkoto

Hello guys
Yesterday i got another 970 G1 gaming. Cards are not OCed yet both are almost same ASIC and VRAM probably would clock the same. Gonna try OC when i got more time.
What settings i need exept enabling sli for better performance with both gpus?


----------



## daunow

On the good side, I passed.
On the bad side, my overclock's are still crashing my GPU.


----------



## Cakewalk_S

Well my card is still chugging along quite well. Stock voltage with no possibility at this point of overvolting... 1.181v will get me 1480mhz stable in heaven and Valley. 8ghz memory still works quite nice. Still very pleased by the frame rates I can get out of my rig. Especially the 2500k. I still don't feel the need to change the coolant in my molded h60s or clean the blocks yet. I still game under 40c...lol


----------



## daunow

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Cakewalk_S*
> 
> I still game under 40c...lol


on your gpu? at the highest settings?

Apparently the highest I can go on core clock is 50 and I was getting 80c in temperatures with it..


----------



## johnd0e

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mr-Dark*
> 
> Bro, Can you test something for me ?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> you have Bf4 right ? can you upload 5m from Multiplayer in 64 player server with cpu &gpu usage ? at 1080p ultra ?
> 
> I want to see how the 6700k and dual 970 in bf4.. maybe i can order 6700k + cheap z170 board to try it
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 2 Pc in same home is fun


I don't at the moment. Been to busy with fallout 4 and Witcher 3 to play anything else haha. But if it's on steam I'll download it after work cause I do want to play that game.


----------



## Hequaqua

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *daunow*
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> On the good side, I passed.
> On the bad side, my overclock's are still crashing my GPU.


Neat little test.

Here are some results:

Stock


Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!







1506/8100


Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!







1582/8200


Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!







One odd thing.....It ran the test a couple of times, but it never showed the results. No driver crash or anything.

These were with 361.91 driver.


----------



## johnd0e

What do you guys think, should I get 144hz 2k or 60hz 4k? Was going to get an acer predator x34 but someone thought it was a great idea to raise the price on them so screw that nonsense.


----------



## Cannonkill

1 vote for 144hz 2k


----------



## Mr-Dark

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *johnd0e*
> 
> What do you guys think, should I get 144hz 2k or 60hz 4k? Was going to get an acer predator x34 but someone thought it was a great idea to raise the price on them so screw that nonsense.


Stay away from 60hz... trust me I'm at 144hz now and its way smoother than 60hz..

I will never back to 60hz.. never


----------



## johnd0e

Alright if I go 144hz 2k I'm looking at these two monitors.

http://m.newegg.com/Product/index?itemnumber=9SIA1G53PA8537

http://www.amazon.com/Acer-XB270HU-bprz-27-inch-Widescreen/dp/B00UPVXDA8

Think the predator versions 165hz overclock is worth the extra 100$?


----------



## wingman99

The Acer Predator XB271HU bmiprz Black 27" 144Hz HDMI Widescreen IPS NVIDIA G-Sync Gaming Monitor w/ Overclocking to 165Hz w/ Display Port is the way to go you will love the G sync when your FPS drop bellow 144FPS it help to prevent lag.


----------



## Cannonkill

Tats up to you but 144 is enough for now. It will be harder to drive 165 if you rink about possible screen tearing. As long as you have 144 and g sync you should be content with it.


----------



## johnd0e

They're both g-sync monitors only difference I can tell is the 165hz overclockability on the predator.


----------



## wingman99

Yes I missed they both have G sync, even if the game is so demanding and your FPS drop to 30FPS G sync will prevent lag and it will be buttery smooth.


----------



## johnd0e

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mr-Dark*
> 
> Bro, Can you test something for me ?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> you have Bf4 right ? can you upload 5m from Multiplayer in 64 player server with cpu &gpu usage ? at 1080p ultra ?
> 
> I want to see how the 6700k and dual 970 in bf4.. maybe i can order 6700k + cheap z170 board to try it
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 2 Pc in same home is fun


Sadly Can't seem to find it on steam. I'm going to be putting in an order to newegg tomorrow for a couple things so I'll toss that game into the cart while I'm at it.


----------



## Hequaqua

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *johnd0e*
> 
> Sadly Can't seem to find it on steam. I'm going to be putting in an order to newegg tomorrow for a couple things so I'll toss that game into the cart while I'm at it.


BF4 is a Origin game....


----------



## johnd0e

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Hequaqua*
> 
> BF4 is a Origin game....


woah woah woah woah......you mean there's another place I can download games from?!?!?! You'll have to excuse me, I just started Pc gaming in November 2015 I'm still learning lots haha.


----------



## Vellinious

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *johnd0e*
> 
> woah woah woah woah......you mean there's another place I can download games from?!?!?! You'll have to excuse me, I just started Pc gaming in November 2015 I'm still learning lots haha.


Oh my, yes...there are a ton of them.


----------



## johnd0e

Well please do tell. What ones should I use? Already have steam obvioisly, so I need origin....what else?


----------



## DeathAngel74

steam, origin, gog.com, uplay.com


----------



## daunow

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *johnd0e*
> 
> Well please do tell. What ones should I use? Already have steam obvioisly, so I need origin....what else?


GOG,Uplay.. your own computer installed games..


----------



## DeathAngel74

epsxe, ppsspp, pcsx2


----------



## nowcontrol

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DeathAngel74*
> 
> epsxe, ppsspp, pcsx2


Essential, as is MAME, snes9x, DGEN, gens, and fcuex.


----------



## johnd0e

My goodness.......and here i was beginning to think id never be able to use up this 1TB samsung raid







thank you guys


----------



## daunow

From a scale of bad to bad, how bad is this?


Like I see you people saying you get these low temps.. but than there is me....


----------



## Vellinious

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *daunow*
> 
> From a scale of bad to bad, how bad is this?
> 
> 
> Like I see you people saying you get these low temps.. but than there is me....


Stop using furmark.....heat problem solved.

Really...stop using it, it's a useless heat machine.


----------



## daunow

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Vellinious*
> 
> Stop using furmark.....heat problem solved.
> 
> Really...stop using it, it's a useless heat machine.


That would be a solving problem.. but this happens with valley as well.. and any other game I play..



Which one you want me to try next?


----------



## Cannonkill

@johnd0e you could just use g2a.Com


----------



## daunow

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DeathAngel74*
> 
> epsxe, ppsspp, pcsx2


aren't these emulators.. well I guess you can classify them as games as well..
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Cannonkill*
> 
> @johnd0e you could just use g2a.Com


greenmangaming is also another good one.


----------



## wingman99

Is furmark still bad for a GTX 970?


----------



## Dude970

Stick with Firestrike and Heaven as others said. Furmark is a heat inducer.

I broke 14K on my graphics score.


----------



## Hequaqua

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Dude970*
> 
> Stick with Firestrike and Heaven as others said. Furmark is a heat inducer.
> 
> I broke 14K on my graphics score.


Congrats!









What were your clocks?


----------



## daunow

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Dude970*
> 
> Stick with Firestrike and Heaven as others said. Furmark is a heat inducer.
> 
> I broke 14K on my graphics score.


Heaven?
that went well....also lots of coil whine


Well evga told me 80c is fine while gaming, so idk.


----------



## Dude970

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Hequaqua*
> 
> Congrats!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> What were your clocks?




Boost was hitting 1546

And I squeezed a little more out of it


----------



## wingman99

I was wondering Is SLI the way to go or is it still trouble, I cant find what games support it, I use to have Voodoo2 SLI


----------



## johnd0e

It's a love hate relationship....you love it when it works and you hate it when it doesn't lol. I for one will always go sli, even with my 980ti I'm picking up tomorrow, going to run it as a single card for a little but ultimately I will add a second and possibly 3rd down the road.


----------



## Mr-Dark

Star wars battlefront @1080p GTX 980 1506/8000.. love that game


----------



## reptileexperts

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *wingman99*
> 
> I was wondering Is SLI the way to go or is it still trouble, I cant find what games support it, I use to have Voodoo2 SLI


I love my sli 970 setup. Two things that are still a concern are cooling and support. The support can be tricked into working by changing or adding sli profiles in nvidia inspector. The cooling can be fixed with careful cooler choice (reference cards) or water cooling them.










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## wingman99

What is sli profiles also nvidia inspector and how is it installed.


----------



## reptileexperts

Nvidia inspector is a vbios tool / overclock tool. It allows you access also to driver settings that link your games to their subsequent SLI profiles. In Fallout 4, I had to change SLI profiles to batman's in order to get it to work properly. Google Nvidia inspector and there is a free simple download.


----------



## HunterKen7

Use and knowledge of nvidia inspector is an absolute must when dealing with SLI setups. Almost every game that has come out recently has had at least some custom tweaks in inspector to make SLI perform better.


----------



## reptileexperts

http://www.3dmark.com/fs/6989291


Firestrike ultra with my SLI 970 set up

http://www.3dmark.com/fs/6988608
Fire Strike Extreme (10372)

http://www.3dmark.com/fs/5953766
Fire strike normal (18980 )


----------



## Vellinious

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *reptileexperts*
> 
> http://www.3dmark.com/fs/6989291
> 
> 
> Firestrike ultra with my SLI 970 set up
> 
> http://www.3dmark.com/fs/6988608
> Fire Strike Extreme (10372)
> 
> http://www.3dmark.com/fs/5953766
> Fire strike normal (18980 )


Nice scores!


----------



## johnd0e

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *reptileexperts*
> 
> Nvidia inspector is a vbios tool / overclock tool. It allows you access also to driver settings that link your games to their subsequent SLI profiles. In Fallout 4, I had to change SLI profiles to batman's in order to get it to work properly. Google Nvidia inspector and there is a free simple download.


How proper is it actually working in fallout? What usage are you seeing from both gpu's? Even on the latest drivers I can't get over 60% usage no matter what bits I tried, don't think I ever tried batman though. Only way I can get 100% usage is by forcing afr2 and that causes random crash to desktop with no error message.


----------



## daunow

Send in back my GPU.. let's pray this one doesn't come as bad.. think the next one is the last and I am just gonna sell it on ebay and wait for new ones or get a 390 MSI.

oh well
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *johnd0e*
> 
> How proper is it actually working in fallout? What usage are you seeing from both gpu's? Even on the latest drivers I can't get over 60% usage no matter what bits I tried, don't think I ever tried batman though. Only way I can get 100% usage is by forcing afr2 and that causes random crash to desktop with no error message.


is fallout still badly optimized? not like it matters if you download those vivid textures mod, they look so nice and to me fixed the problem.


----------



## reptileexperts

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *johnd0e*
> 
> How proper is it actually working in fallout? What usage are you seeing from both gpu's? Even on the latest drivers I can't get over 60% usage no matter what bits I tried, don't think I ever tried batman though. Only way I can get 100% usage is by forcing afr2 and that causes random crash to desktop with no error message.


It was doing great till one of the updates they pushed caused massive crashes and I had to reset my SLI profile. After the last update it's running just fine. 5980x1080p holding at 72 fps (144hz monitors) GPUS are running around 90-95% on both.


----------



## johnd0e

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *reptileexperts*
> 
> It was doing great till one of the updates they pushed caused massive crashes and I had to reset my SLI profile. After the last update it's running just fine. 5980x1080p holding at 72 fps (144hz monitors) GPUS are running around 90-95% on both.


Well then I'll have to try batman bits. Did you put it in the compatibility bits or the compatibility bits dx1x?


----------



## reptileexperts

compatibility - using batman arkham city(?) I believe


----------



## microchidism

just posting an update for anyone who was wondering what the end result of rmaing my 82% asic card was

got a rma replacement
-had coil whine
-bent heatsink
-ran at 80 celsius with the default fan profile

sent it back, got another replacement
-no coil whine
-straight heatsink
-73% asic

it boosts to 1405 which was what my original card did so far I tried overclocking the memory and could only get +400


----------



## daunow

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *microchidism*
> 
> just posting an update for anyone who was wondering what the end result of rmaing my 82% asic card was
> 
> got a rma replacement
> -had coil whine
> -bent heatsink
> -ran at 80 celsius with the default fan profile
> 
> sent it back, got another replacement
> -no coil whine
> -straight heatsink
> -73% asic
> 
> it boosts to 1405 which was what my original card did so far I tried overclocking the memory and could only get +400


Quote:


> got a rma replacement
> -had coil whine
> -bent heatsink
> -ran at 80 celsius with the default fan profile


what 970 did you had? I think you might be my brother.


----------



## microchidism

EVGA GTX 970 SC ACX 2.0


----------



## DeathAngel74

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mr-Dark*
> 
> Star wars battlefront @1080p GTX 980 1506/8000.. love that game


Try 1440p/HIGH, pushed the GPU usage above 77% and it looks amazing


----------



## daunow

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *microchidism*
> 
> EVGA GTX 970 SC ACX 2.0


ahh
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DeathAngel74*
> 
> Try 1440p/HIGH, pushed the GPU usage above 77% and it looks amazing


nice


----------



## daunow

What does orange represent on GPU-Z?


----------



## DeathAngel74

Quote:


> vRel = Reliability. Indicating perf is limited by reliability voltage. - BLUE
> *VOp = Operating. Indicating perf is limited by max operating voltage.* - ORANGE
> Pwr = Power. Indicating perf is limited by total power limit. - GREEN
> Thrm = Thermal. Indicating perf is limited by temperature limit. - RED
> Util = Utilization. Indicating perf is limited by GPU utilization. - GRAY
> 
> It means everything is working fine. NVIDIA's Boost algorithm thought it could increase the clocks even further, but the NVIDIA driver said that this would require too much voltage, so there was no further increase.
> 
> This is normal on all recent NVIDIA cards, and a safety feature.


----------



## daunow

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DeathAngel74*


Thanks yo was trying to look for a chart or something to represent the colors as well.


----------



## DeathAngel74

Edited last post with colors of perfcaps


----------



## johnd0e

I'm all giddy.


----------



## daunow

but why

Enjoy your purchase broh


----------



## nowcontrol

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *johnd0e*
> 
> I'm all giddy.












dat discount d0e!


----------



## DeathAngel74

Can someone do me a favor? Anyone with Star Wars Battlefront?
open admin cmd and type:
tracert easo.ea.com

and post results? minus ur ip ofc, please?
everything is fine until I leave ATT servers and then it goes to crap


----------



## daunow

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DeathAngel74*
> 
> Can someone do me a favor? Anyone with Star Wars Battlefront?
> open admin cmd and type:
> tracert easo.ea.com
> 
> and post results? minus ur ip ofc, please?
> everything is fine until I leave ATT servers and then it goes to crap


I though the game died due to low player count on PC? I wish I could help you but don't have the game.


----------



## johnd0e

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *daunow*
> 
> but why
> 
> Enjoy your purchase broh


Becuase Im turning my skylake system into a DICE/LN2 rig. So I needed new parts for the main pc. And x99 is best option in my opinion since it's already confirmed broadwell will be an upgrade path. Plus ever since I built the skylake system I've wished I went x99.

But thanks im sure I'll enjoy it.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *nowcontrol*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> dat discount d0e!


I know right, If there was no discount it would have been a deal breaker hahaha.


----------



## DeathAngel74

Irritated...I even had AT&T issue a static ip for the PC $3, lol. It improved the issue a little. Gonna reach out to ea again dang it!


----------



## Benjiw

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *microchidism*
> 
> just posting an update for anyone who was wondering what the end result of rmaing my 82% asic card was
> 
> got a rma replacement
> -had coil whine
> -bent heatsink
> -ran at 80 celsius with the default fan profile
> 
> sent it back, got another replacement
> -no coil whine
> -straight heatsink
> -73% asic
> 
> it boosts to 1405 which was what my original card did so far I tried overclocking the memory and could only get +400


Urgh why!? I told you I'd buy it and you could of gotten another card, I really wanted the card to have my golden 87% ASIC card in SLI with. Now excuse me while I go and cry. :'(


----------



## Vellinious

What a waste..../smh


----------



## Benjiw

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Vellinious*
> 
> What a waste..../smh


Hold me please?


----------



## microchidism

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Benjiw*
> 
> Urgh why!? I told you I'd buy it and you could of gotten another card, I really wanted the card to have my golden 87% ASIC card in SLI with. Now excuse me while I go and cry. :'(


it was voltage locked, could barely break 1500

Were you planning on doing a hardware mod or something?

I remember you mentioned if the card did 1580 or so you woulda bought it, it didn't reach that


----------



## Benjiw

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *microchidism*
> 
> it was voltage locked, could barely break 1500
> 
> Were you planning on doing a hardware mod or something?
> 
> I remember you mentioned if the card did 1580 or so you woulda bought it, it didn't reach that


Voltage locked with or without modded bios? Didn't think the SC cards where voltage locked?


----------



## Vellinious

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Benjiw*
> 
> Voltage locked with or without modded bios? Didn't think the SC cards where voltage locked?


I've run across a few that would bump voltage with a bios mod, but....I've also seen some of the SC models that were locked down. /shrug


----------



## microchidism

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Benjiw*
> 
> Voltage locked with or without modded bios? Didn't think the SC cards where voltage locked?


They are, 2 different people tried to mod the bios

another person also came in the thread and stated that they can confirm their SC model was locked too and when they switched to SSC it was unlocked.

Seems the SSC and FTW (and SSC+ FTW+) are unlocked

I think there was some confusion about ACX 2.0 being a model of card (representing quality), but it is just the cooler.... a cooler that is used on 20+ cards including 8 GTX 970s (just checked their site)

EVGA has too many models so it becomes confusing.


----------



## Benjiw

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *microchidism*
> 
> They are, 2 different people tried to mod the bios
> 
> another person also came in the thread and stated that they can confirm their SC model was locked too and when they switched to SSC it was unlocked.
> 
> Seems the SSC and FTW (and SSC+ FTW+) are unlocked
> 
> I think there was some confusion about ACX 2.0 being a model of card (representing quality), but it is just the cooler.... a cooler that is used on 20+ cards including 8 GTX 970s (just checked their site)
> 
> EVGA has too many models so it becomes confusing.


Ah in that case I would of looked into voltage modding like I am doing with my golden 970, If I could match or beat an overclocked 980 with my 970 I'd be happy. I don't want to go crazy with it or anything just hit over 1700mhz the highest clock my card can hit for benching is 1670mhz.


----------



## Benjiw

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Vellinious*
> 
> I've run across a few that would bump voltage with a bios mod, but....I've also seen some of the SC models that were locked down. /shrug


Hmm weird, maybe revisions of them are locked?


----------



## Vellinious

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *microchidism*
> 
> They are, 2 different people tried to mod the bios
> 
> another person also came in the thread and stated that they can confirm their SC model was locked too and when they switched to SSC it was unlocked.
> 
> Seems the SSC and FTW (and SSC+ FTW+) are unlocked
> 
> I think there was some confusion about ACX 2.0 being a model of card (representing quality), but it is just the cooler.... a cooler that is used on 20+ cards including 8 GTX 970s (just checked their site)
> 
> EVGA has too many models so it becomes confusing.


The PCB on the ACX 2.0+ cards are different than on the ACX 2.0 models. That's why they're not compatible to work on SLI together.


----------



## NKrader

mmmmm


----------



## DeathAngel74

mmmhmmm


----------



## microchidism

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Vellinious*
> 
> The PCB on the ACX 2.0+ cards are different than on the ACX 2.0 models. That's why they're not compatible to work on SLI together.


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Vellinious*
> 
> The PCB on the ACX 2.0+ cards are different than on the ACX 2.0 models. That's why they're not compatible to work on SLI together.


That's makes things even worse

Why does EVGA need 11 GTX 970s total


----------



## johnd0e

Were all twinsies


----------



## DeathAngel74

Best Buy triplets, lmao


----------



## Vellinious

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *microchidism*
> 
> That's makes things even worse
> 
> Why does EVGA need 11 GTX 970s total


Because they followed NVIDIAs guidelines on the first ones, and then realized that the power usage on those GPUs was a LOT higher than advertised and had to redo them.


----------



## wingman99

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *NKrader*
> 
> mmmmm


Who is that on the box?


----------



## johnd0e

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *wingman99*
> 
> Who is that on the box?


vault boy


----------



## NKrader

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DeathAngel74*
> 
> Best Buy triplets, lmao


I got mine in a giveaway from Nvidia. No bestbuy needed.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *wingman99*
> 
> Who is that on the box?


I feel like you must be joking?


----------



## DeathAngel74

Huh, they're supposed to be BB Exclusive. Congrats!


----------



## Benjiw

My gf loves those Fallout 970s Not really seen any of them here in the UK, was going to buy her one but meh. Pascal news drops in april, personally can't wait because I want the next flagship card later this year. I have a Z170 sabertooth board, just need me an i7 and one of those pascal cards, nom nom nom!!!


----------



## wingman99

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *NKrader*
> 
> I got mine in a giveaway from Nvidia. No bestbuy needed.
> I feel like you must be joking?


vault boy, I'm not joking I have no Idea is it a game persona. I play FPS and driving games.


----------



## johnd0e

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *wingman99*
> 
> vault boy, I'm not joking I have no Idea is it a game persona. I play FPS and driving games.


he's the "Mascot" or whatever you wanna call it for the Fallout series.


----------



## hertz9753

It's Pimp-Boy.


----------



## Hequaqua

Not a single offer on my 970. Lots a of looks, but not even a question.

So I Closed it, and bought another one instead...lol



313.99-20.00 rebate=293.99 + free game(The Division). 293.99-59.99=234.00! Not bad.

Time to start reading up on SLI.


----------



## johnd0e

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Hequaqua*
> 
> Not a single offer on my 970. Lots a of looks, but not even a question.
> 
> So I Closed it, and bought another one instead...lol
> 
> 
> 
> 313.99-20.00 rebate=293.99 + free game(The Division). 293.99-59.99=234.00! Not bad.
> 
> Time to start reading up on SLI.


i got the division too with my 980ti









SLI isnt to complicated, just forceing it to work on games that dont support it takes some tweaking. and if you dont have one already id say save up some money for 144hz monitor or 4k or something cuase youll have alot of power to either push alot of frames or more pixels.

I do like my SLI i just dont like when it doesn't work haha.









but anyway you'll like it, and if you have any questions theres a few of us who can help ya out im sure.


----------



## Mr-Dark

Done











ASIC 74% and 73%


----------



## Hequaqua

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *johnd0e*
> 
> i got the division too with my 980ti
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SLI isnt to complicated, just forceing it to work on games that dont support it takes some tweaking. and if you dont have one already id say save up some money for 144hz monitor or 4k or something cuase youll have alot of power to either push alot of frames or more pixels.
> 
> I do like my SLI i just dont like when it doesn't work haha.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> but anyway you'll like it, and if you have any questions theres a few of us who can help ya out im sure.


Cool. I don't play a whole lot of games, so I think I'll be OK. I do have my eye on a 144mhz monitor already.









I'm just hoping that the second card is a good as the first.









EDIT: I went ahead and picked up a cheap 144mhz monitor. I've had very good luck with Acer. I didn't want anything really fancy. I picked up the Acer GN246HL for 170.00 w/shipping. We'll see how it looks. I know it's a TN panel, and they normally look a bit washed out, but I use SweetFX, and it makes everything look amazing.


----------



## hertz9753

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *microchidism*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Vellinious*
> 
> The PCB on the ACX 2.0+ cards are different than on the ACX 2.0 models. That's why they're not compatible to work on SLI together.
> 
> 
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Vellinious*
> 
> The PCB on the ACX 2.0+ cards are different than on the ACX 2.0 models. That's why they're not compatible to work on SLI together.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> That's makes things even worse
> 
> Why does EVGA need 11 GTX 970s total
Click to expand...

They can SLI. The longer card is a GTX 970 ACX 2.0+. I used to have 3 EVGA 970's but I traded one in for a 980 and another for a 980 Ti.


----------



## Vellinious

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *hertz9753*
> 
> They can SLI. The longer card is a GTX 970 ACX 2.0+. I used to have 3 EVGA 970's but I traded one in for a 980 and another for a 980 Ti.


No...they really can't.

https://www.evga.com/support/faq/afmviewfaq.aspx?faqid=59534


----------



## Jimbags

Anyone have the MSI GTX970 OC 4GD5T?
Just need the length of the pcb. Site states 279cm lenght, but I can see the fan shroud overhangs a fair bit. Planning on watercooling only have 260-265cm space.


----------



## hertz9753

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Vellinious*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *hertz9753*
> 
> They can SLI. The longer card is a GTX 970 ACX 2.0+. I used to have 3 EVGA 970's but I traded one in for a 980 and another for a 980 Ti.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> No...they really can't.
> 
> https://www.evga.com/support/faq/afmviewfaq.aspx?faqid=59534
Click to expand...

Yes you can SLI with them. That is like saying I can't mix brands and SLI.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jimbags*
> 
> Anyone have the MSI GTX970 OC 4GD5T?
> Just need the length of the pcb. Site states 279cm lenght, but I can see the fan shroud overhangs a fair bit. Planning on watercooling only have 260-265cm space.


MSi has the card listed as 275.

https://us.msi.com/product/graphics-card/GTX-970-4GD5-OC.html#hero-specification

I have one of those and it's probably the same PCB.


----------



## Jimbags

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *hertz9753*
> 
> Yes you can SLI with them. That is like saying I can't mix brands and SLI.
> MSi has the card listed as 275.
> 
> https://us.msi.com/product/graphics-card/GTX-970-4GD5-OC.html#hero-specification
> 
> I have one of those and it's probably the same PCB.


Anyone have the MSI GTX970 OC
Thanks mate.https://www.msi.com/product/graphics-card/GTX-970-4GD5T-OC.html#hero-specification. This one states 279mm.
Heres a pic to show over hang.


----------



## Hequaqua

I thought the only requirement for SLI was same GPU, same amount of Vram.(I didn't know about having the same bus width)
Quote:


> Via nVidia: https://forums.geforce.com/default/topic/469402/
> 
> You must meet ALL of the following conditions in order to get SLI to work. Ideally, you want to get totally identical graphics cards when building an SLI system.
> 
> - Two or more SLI capable GPUs
> (These are easily spotted by the SLI connector(s) on the top of the card, where the SLI bridge connects.)
> 
> -- 8 Series: 8500GT or better
> -- 9 Series: 9500GT or better
> -- 200 Series: GTS250 or better
> -- 400 Series: GTS450 or better
> -- 500 Series: GT545 or better
> -- 600 Series: GTX650Ti or better
> -- 700 Series: GTX760 or better (including GTX Titan, Titan Black and Titan Z)
> -- 900 Series: Any (Including GTX Titan X)
> 
> Note: Although some cards in the 6 and 7 series can do SLI, these cards have been omitted due to age.
> Note: SLI is only possible on GPUs that use a PCI-e interface and are in a 16x or 8x PCI-e slot.
> 
> - All graphics cards must have the same GPU
> (This means the model name for the GPU. An EVGA GTX480 FTW Edition is simply a GTX480 in terms of SLI.)
> -- You can only use SLI with two, three or four or more Identical GPUs.
> 
> There are exceptions to this rule, but only with very old hardware so I have omitted them.
> Note: Be careful with the extensions on GPUs. An extension denotes a totally different GPU. For example the GTX460SE, GTX560Ti and GTX Titan are not SLI capable with the GTX460, GTX560 and GTX Titan Black respectively. If you are unsure what extensions exist, check Geforce.com
> 
> - All GPUs must have the same amount of VRAM and an identical Bus Width
> -- You cannot use a "2GB" version with a "4GB" version or "3GB" version with a "6GB" version in SLI or a 1GB 192 bit bus with a 1GB 256 bit bus Etc.
> Note: It used to be possible to enable SLI on cards with differing VRAM but this is no longer available.
> Note: In SLI the amount of usable VRAM does not stack. It works like a RAID1 hard disk array where data is mirrored between each GPU. For example, having 3 GPUs with 4GB VRAM means you will only have 4GB available, not 12GB.


EDIT: So if that is correct, you could actually put a 980(GM204, 4gb Vram, 256-bit bus) with a 970(GM204, 4gb Vram, 256-bit bus). I'm not sure why anyone would....lol


----------



## Nenkitsune

I think MSI did some funny stuff with their cards and made it so you can't mix them. They aren't the only brand that's done it though. By changing the hardware ID they've made it so you can't mix and match different versions of the same card.


----------



## Benjiw

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Nenkitsune*
> 
> I think MSI did some funny stuff with their cards and made it so you can't mix them. They aren't the only brand that's done it though. By changing the hardware ID they've made it so you can't mix and match different versions of the same card.


Does this not work?
https://github.com/EmberVulpix/DifferentSLIAuto


----------



## DeathAngel74

04g-p4-3979-KF(SSC+ 2.0+), 04g-p4-3975-KR(SSC+ 2.0+) and 04g-p4-3978-KR(FTW+ 2.0+) can SLI together.


----------



## Benjiw

My MSI & EVGA FTW sli together with that patch I linked.


----------



## wingman99

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *johnd0e*
> 
> he's the "Mascot" or whatever you wanna call it for the Fallout series.


Thanks I have seen Fallout Advertised.


----------



## johnd0e

welp, time to start a new journey.

new 5820K and 980ti Classy running bone stock vs old 6700k @4.9GHz and SLI 970 SSC @ 1580/4000

http://www.3dmark.com/compare/fs/7716487/fs/7619421

still waiting for my waterblock to come for my card so im just playing with stock bios overclocking for now.


----------



## DeathAngel74

How much would you sell the FO4 card for? Since it can SLI with the FTW+


----------



## johnd0e

im re purposing them as LN2/DICE learning cards.


----------



## DeathAngel74

Aw shoots!


----------



## johnd0e

If i change my mind ill let ya know though.


----------



## DeathAngel74

Sure thing bro.


----------



## johnd0e

Bitter sweet, samsung memory but 69.4% asic



so am i going to get shunned from the club now


----------



## Jimbags

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jimbags*
> 
> Anyone have the MSI GTX970 OC
> Thanks mate.https://www.msi.com/product/graphics-card/GTX-970-4GD5T-OC.html#hero-specification. This one states 279mm.
> Heres a pic to show over hang.


Just incase anyone else wants to know I asked seller and pcb measures in at 265mm long. Still trying to find out the pcb revision so I can buy my waterblock








Anyone here play GTAV @2560x1440 with this card? Performance?


----------



## Vellinious

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *hertz9753*
> 
> Yes you can SLI with them. That is like saying I can't mix brands and SLI.
> MSi has the card listed as 275.
> 
> https://us.msi.com/product/graphics-card/GTX-970-4GD5-OC.html#hero-specification
> 
> I have one of those and it's probably the same PCB.


The link I gave was from the EVGA WEBSITE.....YOU CANNOT SLI THE ACX 2.0 CARDS WITH THE ACX 2.0+ CARDS.

Are you dense?

Here...I'll even link it again. If you get really ambitious, you can go dig through EVGAs forums, and see at least 20 or so threads where people were asking why their cards wouldn't SLI, and then EVGA offering advanced RMAs to them, to get them the right model of cards.....

https://www.evga.com/support/faq/afmviewfaq.aspx?faqid=59534


----------



## wingman99

What is the difference with ACX 2.0 vs ACX 2.0+ Card?


----------



## daunow

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *wingman99*
> 
> What is the difference with ACX 2.0 vs ACX 2.0+ Card?


Better cooling, I believe.
https://linustechtips.com/main/topic/335188-what-is-the-difference-between-coolers-acx-20-and-acx-20-from-evga/


----------



## Vellinious

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *wingman99*
> 
> What is the difference with ACX 2.0 vs ACX 2.0+ Card?


Different PCB, different VRM (on some of them) and different bios versions.

Cooling is better because they redesigned the plate that goes over the VRM to allow for better cooling.


----------



## wingman99

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Vellinious*
> 
> Different PCB, different VRM (on some of them) and different bios versions.
> 
> Cooling is better because they redesigned the plate that goes over the VRM to allow for better cooling.


Thanks what one is mine. GTX 970 04G-P4-3975-KR


----------



## kgtuning

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *wingman99*
> 
> Thanks what one is mine. GTX 970 04G-P4-3975-KR


ACX 2.0+


----------



## daunow

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *wingman99*
> 
> Thanks what one is mine. GTX 970 04G-P4-3975-KR



I normally enjoy that people always give you an answer on here, even if it's easy to google.. but this is taking it a little too far.


----------



## Vellinious

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *wingman99*
> 
> Thanks what one is mine. GTX 970 04G-P4-3975-KR


ACX 2.0+ SSC


----------



## Benjiw

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Vellinious*
> 
> ACX 2.0+ SSC


If a non + card can't SLI with an ACX2.0+ does that mean my MSI and my FTW EVGA shouldn't SLI? Genuine question because I'm confused.


----------



## Vellinious

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Benjiw*
> 
> If a non + card can't SLI with an ACX2.0+ does that mean my MSI and my FTW EVGA shouldn't SLI? Genuine question because I'm confused.


Good question for MSI / EVGA. Some they will, some they won't. Not sure which version of the EVGA cards work with other manufacturers cards.


----------



## wingman99

Thanks for the information I lucked out ACX 2.0+ SSC.


----------



## DeathAngel74

Its the same as the best buy fallout 4 card 04g-p4-3979-KF/04g-p4-3975-KR=SSC 2.0+


----------



## DeathAngel74

nevermind, maybe it was a glitch


----------



## wingman99

Has anyone seen this! Wow. Hitler Reacts To The GTX 970 Being 3.5GB + .5GB


----------



## DeathAngel74

Holy Shnitze! LMAO


----------



## Benjiw

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Vellinious*
> 
> Good question for MSI / EVGA. Some they will, some they won't. Not sure which version of the EVGA cards work with other manufacturers cards.


The reason I asked is because the first time I tried to put them in SLI they didn't work, then I patched my windows file using differentsli which I linked a few pages back and it worked?


----------



## Vellinious

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Benjiw*
> 
> The reason I asked is because the first time I tried to put them in SLI they didn't work, then I patched my windows file using differentsli which I linked a few pages back and it worked?


Could have just been a configuration problem. EVGA verified, and put a post in the FAQ about this issue, because people were, and still are, buying the wrong cards to SLI them together.

ACX 2.0 and ACX 2.0+ 970s are not compatible in SLI. Period. I can't say it any more definitively than that.


----------



## hertz9753

I would answer that question but @Vellinious asked if I was dense and I only have 26 GPU's still listed at EVGA.



This not the place to be mean or insulting and I'm done in this thread.


----------



## Vellinious

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *hertz9753*
> 
> I would answer that question but @Vellinious asked if I was dense and I only have 26 GPU's still listed at EVGA.
> 
> 
> 
> This not the place to be mean or insulting and I'm done in this thread.


Glad you have a lot of GPUs. I posted a link to the EVGA website, saying EXACTLY as I had said. If you want to get butthurt over that and leave, well....buh bye


----------



## wingman99

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *hertz9753*
> 
> I would answer that question but @Vellinious asked if I was dense and I only have 26 GPU's still listed at EVGA.
> 
> 
> 
> This not the place to be mean or insulting and I'm done in this thread.


I only have 4 at EVGA that I bought in my life time so far I also have the one in the picture you have of the AGP.


----------



## DeathAngel74

This is my 4th too
750ti
970SC
970SSC+
970FTW+

wait....6th
2x960 FTW 2GB


----------



## DeathAngel74

Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


----------



## wingman99

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *hertz9753*
> 
> I would answer that question but @Vellinious asked if I was dense and I only have 26 GPU's still listed at EVGA.
> 
> 
> 
> This not the place to be mean or insulting and I'm done in this thread.


Cool video!!!!


----------



## DeathAngel74

It was funny, I had to post it, lol.


----------



## hurricane28

I play Dirt rally and o boy it is hard lol

Its probably the hardest racing game i played by far.. its so hard that its almost annoying because its nearly impossible to become 1st.


----------



## hurricane28

Never mind, i uninstalled it from my system. Its just unplayable for me. I like to play race games but this is just ridiculous, the cards are almost un drivable..


----------



## johnd0e

I'm so sad right now.....I bought my 980ti classy becuase it has a waterblock available for it even though I really wanted an xtreme gaming.....just went on Instagram and see this,



If I had waited just one more week till I saw this I would have bought the xtreme gaming.


----------



## Nenkitsune

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *hurricane28*
> 
> Never mind, i uninstalled it from my system. Its just unplayable for me. I like to play race games but this is just ridiculous, the cards are almost un drivable..


I have Dirt 2 and Dirt 3 and they drive just fine with a wheel. Rally cars are just INCREDIBLY hard to drive to begin with. I haven't played the new one yet though.


----------



## Hequaqua

My second card should be here Wednesday. I plan on putting it in and do some testing. I am pretty sure that it will have some of the same limits as the first card, ie, power, voltage, probably as well as how high it will boost on the stock bios. I plan on disabling boost, but I image they will be different on the stock bios'.

The bios I am running now is low voltage. I am hoping for the same on the second card. I think that if I get a decent ASIC and Samsung Vram. I should be able to get the cards really close on voltage, clocks(1506/8000). I asked on Newegg if any one had bought a card recently what mfg. Vram was on it. I got several responses that they had Samsung.

My biggest concern at the moment might be thermals. I do have a pretty big case with plenty of air flow. I also have a little OCD with temps though. Should I expect higher temps than I normally see? I normally see around 55°-62°C when I game. I have seen it as high as 65°C when running [email protected] for a few days. The average temp is about 62°C though.

I've been told to put the higher ASIC in the 16x slot, and lower ASIC in 8x. With the mild overclock that I am trying to achieve, will the ASIC matter really? Of course, I don't have the card in hand, so it may! lmao

I've never ran SLI, so I'm sure I will have a lot of questions that I won't be able to answer, I'm glad we have this thread. I'm really glad that it is still well visited, and has a lot of helpful members.

I can't wait to get going......









EDIT: I think it's a bit funny that I freak about 65°C, when on the stock bios, the fans don't even kick in until 61°C. lol


----------



## johnd0e

@Hequaqua ,

yes youll want to run the higher ASIC in the top slot. i believe theres actual performance reasons behind it but i do this strictly becuase of thermals, with your higher asic you have a better chance of getting a specific clock at lower voltage witch means less heat on that card. this really helps the top card in an SLI setup out because it is being fed hot air to begin with, so the less heat produced by voltage the better.

your thermals are really going to depend on how close your cards are to each other. smaller the gap = less amount of fresh air for top card = higher temps on top card. but without a doubt your going to see higher temps on your top card, bottom card should remain the same. my setup had almost no gap and i was seeing 10c difference at idle and about 20-25c difference underload. your results may vary.

anyways congrats on the new card and i hope you get a good one







the fun world of SLI awaits you....and vellinious sits at the top of the 3dmark firestrike leaderboard for 970 2way sli, he is your target.


----------



## daunow

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Hequaqua*
> 
> EDIT: I think it's a bit funny that I freak about 65°C, when on the stock bios, the fans don't even kick in until 61°C. lol


Meanwhile there was me at 80c on stock.
I always though that higher end graphic cards = more heat and fan noise, so at first I didn't mind it, and if it wasn't for coil whine I probably would of stayed with the card like that.


----------



## Vellinious

If you still have boost 2.0 enabled, it'll boost higher the cooler you keep it. And perform better....


----------



## blizz3010

just bought mine


----------



## johnd0e

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *blizz3010*
> 
> just bought mine










welcome to the club, what specific card did you get?


----------



## Hequaqua

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *johnd0e*
> 
> @Hequaqua ,
> 
> yes youll want to run the higher ASIC in the top slot. i believe theres actual performance reasons behind it but i do this strictly becuase of thermals, with your higher asic you have a better chance of getting a specific clock at lower voltage witch means less heat on that card. this really helps the top card in an SLI setup out because it is being fed hot air to begin with, so the less heat produced by voltage the better.
> 
> your thermals are really going to depend on how close your cards are to each other. smaller the gap = less amount of fresh air for top card = higher temps on top card. but without a doubt your going to see higher temps on your top card, bottom card should remain the same. my setup had almost no gap and i was seeing 10c difference at idle and about 20-25c difference underload. your results may vary.
> 
> anyways congrats on the new card and i hope you get a good one
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> the fun world of SLI awaits you....and vellinious sits at the top of the 3dmark firestrike leaderboard for 970 2way sli, he is your target.


Good to know. I hope I get a good one too. If it runs as good as my current one, I will be thrilled.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *daunow*
> 
> Meanwhile there was me at 80c on stock.
> I always though that higher end graphic cards = more heat and fan noise, so at first I didn't mind it, and if it wasn't for coil whine I probably would of stayed with the card like that.


I hear ya. Did you ever get it exchanged, or did you keep the one we worked on?

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Vellinious*
> 
> If you still have boost 2.0 enabled, it'll boost higher the cooler you keep it. And perform better....


I don't care for the whole boost thing...lol For the most part, the card is on, or it's off. With boost disabled, the card can still throttle itself when it doesn't need full power.


----------



## Benjiw

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Vellinious*
> 
> Glad you have a lot of GPUs. I posted a link to the EVGA website, saying EXACTLY as I had said. If you want to get butthurt over that and leave, well....buh bye


Literally no need for this and it makes you look like a hypocrit as you once told me in this very thread to stop acting in a similar manner. If the other user has put a ACX2.0+ card in SLI with a non + card then there might be some substance to what he's saying just like when you said my MSI might not be compatible until I used DifferentSLI, if we could get someone to test it out it would be educational for the thread too.


----------



## daunow

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Hequaqua*
> 
> Good to know. I hope I get a good one too. If it runs as good as my current one, I will be thrilled.
> I hear ya. Did you ever get it exchanged, or did you keep the one we worked on?
> I don't care for the whole boost thing...lol For the most part, the card is on, or it's off. With boost disabled, the card can still throttle itself when it doesn't need full power.


I send it backed, but next time I am just going to sell it on Ebay, wondering how to safely sell it without getting rip off though..

Man I am just sad I've barely even used the GPU at all.


----------



## Benjiw

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *daunow*
> 
> I send it backed, but next time I am just going to sell it on Ebay, wondering how to safely sell it without getting rip off though..
> 
> Man I am just sad I've barely even used the GPU at all.


Coil whine bugging you? On the replacement card? A good way to reduce coil whine is to leave it folding for a day or two, you can cover the coil with nail polish too but tbh it never bothered me enough to send back after I left it folding. My MSI card has coil whine too but it's not as bad.


----------



## DeathAngel74

Aye! Hot glue or clear nail polish.


----------



## daunow

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Benjiw*
> 
> Coil whine bugging you? On the replacement card? A good way to reduce coil whine is to leave it folding for a day or two, you can cover the coil with nail polish too but tbh it never bothered me enough to send back after I left it folding. My MSI card has coil whine too but it's not as bad.


I don't know man my build is so quiet without the thing, it feels like I am at peace with this 750ti right now.
Hell I even overclocked it..... and didn't crash... AMAZING. doesn't even go above 50c while doing benchmarks neither...

The coil whine didn't annoy me the 2nd time, the first time it did.. it was REALLY bad, but the fans man.. 40% and I could hear them through my headphones.. Meanwhile I can only hear my exhaust fans on my case with the 750ti at 40%.

tl;dr: peace and quiet.


----------



## DeathAngel74

When I run my PC, my living room sounds like a server room, LMAO


----------



## johnd0e

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DeathAngel74*
> 
> When I run my PC, my living room sounds like a server room, LMAO


hey i figured out gigabyte's confusing secret fan speed formula haha.









just multiply the number by a given CPU tempurature and it gives you the fan speed percent.....such a dumb design, but also sort of effective i guess.

so if you set it to 1.5 "whatever value crap it says" /*C and your CPU is running at 25c your fan speed is 37.5%, and will go up actively with each degree. so by 65c you at 97.5% fan speed. i can confirm it does work too lol







its super nice haveing the fans dead silent when idle and then blazing loud when your under load.


----------



## hurricane28

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Nenkitsune*
> 
> I have Dirt 2 and Dirt 3 and they drive just fine with a wheel. Rally cars are just INCREDIBLY hard to drive to begin with. I haven't played the new one yet though.


I played those games too and i liked them a lot. Its a different story with Dirt rally though, its a game only for experience drivers because its very very hard to control the cars compare to other racing games.


----------



## getutsav

Hi guys,

I was having a weird issue with my MSI Gaming 4G 970 card. During games the GPU usage of the card would spike down to 0% for half a second and then come back up to 99%. I modded my bios because I thought it might be hitting a power wall and down throttling but no. Currently I am using a modded bios with everything stock except voltage has been increased to 1.25V constant on the card and Power Limits have been raised to 280W.

My card never even hits 65C on load so it can't be throttling because of that. In GPU-Z reports and everything else I've used to test it out, the only thing that changes is the GPU usage, itll randomly spike down to like 0-20% values severely killing FPS and then itll come back up to 99%. Nothing else changes, my clocks, voltages etc all remain the same.

Is there anything else that I can try? I've been going crazy over this, I can post GPU-Z logs or anything else if someone wants to take a look.

Have any of you faced the same issue? I can't for the life of me figure out what's wrong with this card.


----------



## DannyTC

Hi all. First of all sorry for my English.

I need help, i have a Gigabyte GTX 970 Gaming G1 (Elpida) and i need the last updated stock BIOS to reflash my card with Nvflash.

Can someone help me?
Best regards!


----------



## Jimbags

Got my EK-FC-GTX970-TFX Backplate and waterblock today. Now just waiting on my msi GTX 970 OC to complete my gpu sandwich.


----------



## Nenkitsune

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *hurricane28*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Nenkitsune*
> 
> I have Dirt 2 and Dirt 3 and they drive just fine with a wheel. Rally cars are just INCREDIBLY hard to drive to begin with. I haven't played the new one yet though.
> 
> 
> 
> I played those games too and i liked them a lot. Its a different story with Dirt rally though, its a game only for experience drivers because its very very hard to control the cars compare to other racing games.
Click to expand...

in that case its perfect for me. I always end up looking for mods to make cars handle more realistically. I found one for NFS Shift 2 that made the cars handling very realistic. (that game overall had pretty good driving physics) I wasn't even aware that there was a new dirt game out.


----------



## Vellinious

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Benjiw*
> 
> Literally no need for this and it makes you look like a hypocrit as you once told me in this very thread to stop acting in a similar manner. If the other user has put a ACX2.0+ card in SLI with a non + card then there might be some substance to what he's saying just like when you said my MSI might not be compatible until I used DifferentSLI, if we could get someone to test it out it would be educational for the thread too.


ACX 2.0 and ACX 2.0+ won't work. I explained this, and he still tried to say I was wrong. I returned the favor, because I know for certain. that I'm not. Look...this isn't hard to figure out. The link....again....for the third time. I even took a screenshot for those who have something against clicking on links. There are obviously a few...from the official EVGA website...









https://www.evga.com/support/faq/afmviewfaq.aspx?faqid=59534



Some of the EVGA 970 GPUs are just not compatible with others. To be on the safe side regarding other manufacturers cards, before you buy, I'd highly suggest contacting EVGA, as they'd know which ones for sure will and won't work.

Hypocrit? No....just refuse to explain something to an adult more than once.


----------



## hurricane28

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Nenkitsune*
> 
> in that case its perfect for me. I always end up looking for mods to make cars handle more realistically. I found one for NFS Shift 2 that made the cars handling very realistic. (that game overall had pretty good driving physics) I wasn't even aware that there was a new dirt game out.


In that case, good luck









Its too hard for me and the cards are all over the place in Dirt rally.

Never had that issue with other racing games though, maybe a bug in the game?

I liked playing NF2 and the game play was very good too.

Dirt rally came out a couple of months ago i guess.


----------



## Mr-Dark

New driver out









http://www.guru3d.com/files-details/geforce-362-00-whql-driver-download.html


----------



## daunow

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mr-Dark*
> 
> New driver out
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> http://www.guru3d.com/files-details/geforce-362-00-whql-driver-download.html


Gears of War: Ultimate Edition

awww man if only I had a controller to play this game on pc... memories...


----------



## Hequaqua

Newest Driver Benchmark(362.00)

Valley 362.00
https://docs.google.com/spreadsheets/d/1mejjJQXnOXT_sw0StjwEY8OYHJUkBRO5kDNhm-BDmXg/edit?usp=sharing

Firestrike 362.00
https://docs.google.com/spreadsheets/d/1xIkrkjFyV6SMaSwrRC7VssKl26lSXLNlRkkaleQEVh8/edit?usp=sharing


----------



## hurricane28

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Hequaqua*
> 
> Newest Driver Benchmark(362.00)
> 
> Valley 362.00
> https://docs.google.com/spreadsheets/d/1mejjJQXnOXT_sw0StjwEY8OYHJUkBRO5kDNhm-BDmXg/edit?usp=sharing
> 
> Firestrike 362.00
> https://docs.google.com/spreadsheets/d/1xIkrkjFyV6SMaSwrRC7VssKl26lSXLNlRkkaleQEVh8/edit?usp=sharing


thnx for the update









Looks like a good driver to me.


----------



## Vellinious

Looks like 353.62 is still king of the hill. I wonder what kind of driver changes they'll make for DX12........


----------



## Hequaqua

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Vellinious*
> 
> Looks like 353.62 is still king of the hill. I wonder what kind of driver changes they'll make for DX12........


Yep. I need some of the newer drivers for a few games though.









Card and monitor should be here tomorrow sometime. I ran a bunch of benchmarks at 1550/8000. I am hoping to at least get that on the new card. I am hoping that I can get away with the 1.225v. If I can hit close to those I should be OK to run both cards at 1506/8000 as my daily driver.

I run all the benchmarks two times. I wait a few minutes in between each run.

When I run Metro 2033 Redux with Afterburner running, the first run is always strange. I switched up to nVidia Inspector and don't have the issue. I run it five times. I do that twice as well. I put the settings that I used in the spreadsheet.

I will add the second cards numbers when I get it, and it's stable.









Results:
https://docs.google.com/spreadsheets/d/1FdvLNIGAyIOu99R3hoCoTdSKpOfqGgq3g3HjBMpNJCM/edit?usp=sharing


----------



## Mortifera

I would like to join this club, plox









I've got the Galax 970 EXOC, mostly paid for by a credit for a PowerColor 7970 that failed along with its refurbished replacement







(They were the cheapest of the lot, but now I see why)

I pushed it to 1450 on the core (power-limit dialed up to 125% in Afterburner; target temp 91), stable with headroom, then had to dial it back to its factory OC because I kept hitting the power-limit, resulting in massive drops in performance during situations in BF4 where I really didn't appreciate it









I'm planning to wait until after the warranty expires before I flash the bios and really push it, that is *if* I haven't upgraded to a Polaris or Pascal variant by then









On the topic of drivers though, have any of you tried Civ V with 361.91? Moving to that from 361.43 caused the game to fail to boot (regardless of mode or permissions) 9/10 times , forcing me to role back for the time being

Windows 10 Pro 64


----------



## doza

guys i just noticed 28c on gpu core which is imposible with this ****ty cooler on strix 970....

this only happend now when i installed latest whol driver, can enyone confirm this low temps*?


----------



## Vellinious

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *doza*
> 
> guys i just noticed 28c on gpu core which is imposible with this ****ty cooler on strix 970....
> 
> this only happend now when i installed latest whol driver, can enyone confirm this low temps*?


Why is that impossible? What's your ambient temps? Is it under load, or just idling?


----------



## Mortifera

I'm pretty sure that shouldn't be specifically *impossible*, especially considering how it can idle @~33 with room temp at 20 or so.

What's your ambient?


----------



## doza

yeah... im gaming at 28c ^^ ofc it's iddle temp reason i ask is if im not mistaken i had 5 or so celsius higher temps on idle few days back and room temps' are same...


----------



## Vellinious

Different day, different conditions, different driver, more humidity, less humidity, how long you've had it running, if had previously been stressed, as opposed to just turning the machine on....there are about a billion different factors that'll play into idle temps, man..... Take it as a gift, and be happy.


----------



## Benjiw

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *doza*
> 
> guys i just noticed 28c on gpu core which is imposible with this ****ty cooler on strix 970....
> 
> this only happend now when i installed latest whol driver, can enyone confirm this low temps*?


----------



## Benjiw

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mortifera*
> 
> I would like to join this club, plox
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I've got the Galax 970 EXOC, mostly paid for by a credit for a PowerColor 7970 that failed along with its refurbished replacement
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> (They were the cheapest of the lot, but now I see why)
> 
> I pushed it to 1450 on the core (power-limit dialed up to 125% in Afterburner; target temp 91), stable with headroom, then had to dial it back to its factory OC because I kept hitting the power-limit, resulting in massive drops in performance during situations in BF4 where I really didn't appreciate it
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I'm planning to wait until after the warranty expires before I flash the bios and really push it, that is *if* I haven't upgraded to a Polaris or Pascal variant by then
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> On the topic of drivers though, have any of you tried Civ V with 361.91? Moving to that from 361.43 caused the game to fail to boot (regardless of mode or permissions) 9/10 times , forcing me to role back for the time being
> 
> Windows 10 Pro 64


Doesn't that card come with dual bios? Also if you keep the original bios you can just reflash it when you RMA the card. I thought that Galax cards where more open to modding etc or is that just the HOF cards?


----------



## Mortifera

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Benjiw*


UK winters man ... 

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Benjiw*
> 
> Doesn't that card come with dual bios? Also if you keep the original bios you can just reflash it when you RMA the card. I thought that Galax cards where more open to modding etc or is that just the HOF cards?


Unfortunately it doesn't have a dual-bios (I checked before I OC'd), only HoF :/ Not that I can complain, this thing was the cheapest of the selection here in RSA and yet shipped with one of the highest factory OCs and best cooling solutions of the lot









To tell you the truth, I'm really just scared, since this will be my first time flashing and with me spending the majority of my time at home for the moment..I really don't think I could cope with having to wait 14 days for a replacement if I screw up somewhere









kek.

However you do raise an interesting question, I'll email them tomorrow and get their official position on the whole thing







(I'd be surprised if they officially support flashing, but it's worth a query)


----------



## Benjiw

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mortifera*
> 
> UK winters man ...
> Unfortunately it doesn't have a dual-bios (I checked before I OC'd), only HoF :/ Not that I can complain, this thing was the cheapest of the selection here in RSA and yet shipped with one of the highest factory OCs and best cooling solutions of the lot
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> To tell you the truth, I'm really just scared, since this will be my first time flashing and with me spending the majority of my time at home for the moment..I really don't think I could cope with having to wait 14 days for a replacement if I screw up somewhere
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> kek.
> 
> However you do raise an interesting question, I'll email them tomorrow and get their official position on the whole thing
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> (I'd be surprised if they officially support flashing, but it's worth a query)


I understand your nerves I was really worried about flashing mine incase something went wrong but it's actually pretty easy to do and not as bad as you think. I took all my overclocks off everything when I did the flash just to be mega safe that my PC didn't crash while doing the flash. My overclocks are stable as I normally put my rig through hell to confirm it won't mess up on me but like I said, nerves and stuff lol.


----------



## Hequaqua

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mortifera*
> 
> UK winters man ...
> Unfortunately it doesn't have a dual-bios (I checked before I OC'd), only HoF :/ Not that I can complain, this thing was the cheapest of the selection here in RSA and yet shipped with one of the highest factory OCs and best cooling solutions of the lot
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> To tell you the truth, I'm really just scared, since this will be my first time flashing and with me spending the majority of my time at home for the moment..I really don't think I could cope with having to wait 14 days for a replacement if I screw up somewhere
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> kek.
> 
> However you do raise an interesting question, I'll email them tomorrow and get their official position on the whole thing
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> (I'd be surprised if they officially support flashing, but it's worth a query)


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Benjiw*
> 
> I understand your nerves I was really worried about flashing mine incase something went wrong but it's actually pretty easy to do and not as bad as you think. I took all my overclocks off everything when I did the flash just to be mega safe that my PC didn't crash while doing the flash. My overclocks are stable as I normally put my rig through hell to confirm it won't mess up on me but like I said, nerves and stuff lol.


I agree. Since my first flash and mod of a bios, I've been addicted. I've probably flashed about 100 times or more. Sometimes the bios might only be on the card for 5-10 mins.

I use the drag and drop method when I flash.


----------



## DeathAngel74

I think ive flashed the latest card maybe...4-5 times. No point if you cant go past 1519, lol.


----------



## johnd0e

ive flashed each of my 970's well over 10 times each.


----------



## daunow

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mortifera*
> 
> UK winters man ...
> Unfortunately it doesn't have a dual-bios (I checked before I OC'd), only HoF :/ Not that I can complain, this thing was the cheapest of the selection here in RSA and yet shipped with one of the highest factory OCs and best cooling solutions of the lot
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> To tell you the truth, I'm really just scared, since this will be my first time flashing and with me spending the majority of my time at home for the moment..I really don't think I could cope with having to wait 14 days for a replacement if I screw up somewhere
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> kek.
> 
> However you do raise an interesting question, I'll email them tomorrow and get their official position on the whole thing
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> (I'd be surprised if they officially support flashing, but it's worth a query)


I mean I ****ed up and installed a wrong bios for a different card on my card.. it was a struggle to get the card back working again..

You should check out darks thread about bios, and ask him to do one for you if you want, however always keep your default/stock bios, make a copy and upload it to your google drive or something, just keep it, just in case.


----------



## Vellinious

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *daunow*
> 
> I mean I ****ed up and installed a wrong bios for a different card on my card.. it was a struggle to get the card back working again..
> 
> You should check out darks thread about bios, and ask him to do one for you if you want, however always keep your default/stock bios, make a copy and upload it to your google drive or something, just keep it, just in case.


Yup, and always mod a copy of your own bios...it's so much safer than messing with a bios that's not meant for your GPU.


----------



## DeathAngel74

I did that once...turned my 970 SC 2.0 into a 970 SSC 2.0+. Don't drink and flash you GPU!


----------



## Mr-Dark

Some score while testing my 980s

1481/4000 1.218v



3Dmark

http://www.3dmark.com/3dm/11037005


----------



## Vellinious

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mr-Dark*
> 
> Some score while testing my 980s
> 
> 1481/4000 1.218v
> 
> 
> 
> 3Dmark
> 
> http://www.3dmark.com/3dm/11037005


Not bad. Need to kill a few of your cores on the 5820k though for Valley, and turn off hyperthreading. = )


----------



## Mr-Dark

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Vellinious*
> 
> Not bad. Need to kill a few of your cores on the 5820k though for Valley, and turn off hyperthreading. = )


that test at Extreme so the cpu not problem as the gpu usage stay at + 95% all the time.. I'm upgrading those again.. the MSI cooler not good in SLI..lol


----------



## johnd0e

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mr-Dark*
> 
> that test at Extreme so the cpu not problem as the gpu usage stay at + 95% all the time.. I'm upgrading those again.. the MSI cooler not good in SLI..lol


Going 980ti sli?


----------



## DeathAngel74

I want to.....1600w Psu and 2 msi 980ti lightnings or gb xtremes
http://www.evga.com/Products/Product.aspx?pn=120-G2-1600-X1
http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16814127889
or
http://www.gigabyte.com/products/product-page.aspx?pid=5710#kf
That's roughly our mortgage and groceries for a month....Gonna be fun sleeping in the car, eating pork&beans +hotdogs and top ramen for a month, lmao.


----------



## Mr-Dark

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *johnd0e*
> 
> Going 980ti sli?


Yes, the Hybrid model.. soon in the next week








Quote:


> I want to.....1600w Psu and 2 msi 980ti lightnings or gb xtremes
> http://www.evga.com/Products/Product.aspx?pn=120-G2-1600-X1
> http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16814127889
> or
> http://www.gigabyte.com/products/product-page.aspx?pid=5710#kf
> That's roughly our mortgage and groceries for a month....Gonna be fun sleeping in the car, eating pork&beans +hotdogs and top ramen for a month, lmao.


in the car









My pc kill the wife project.. 980 Ti Sli + 3* 850 Evo 1TB & 1300W psu & H115i cooler & Logitech headset & sound card.. all that on the way to me









No wife FTW


----------



## DeathAngel74

you forgot about the 3 kids, lol. kidding about the car ofc, tax time is around the corner.


----------



## Mr-Dark

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DeathAngel74*
> 
> you forgot about the 3 kids, lol. kidding about the car ofc, tax time is around the corner.


kids.. bad for me







barely find the time for the real life


----------



## DeathAngel74

Meh its hard to save any money when my 13 yr old eats everything in the house.


----------



## Ithanul

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DeathAngel74*
> 
> I want to.....1600w Psu and 2 msi 980ti lightnings or gb xtremes
> http://www.evga.com/Products/Product.aspx?pn=120-G2-1600-X1
> http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16814127889
> or
> http://www.gigabyte.com/products/product-page.aspx?pid=5710#kf
> That's roughly our mortgage and groceries for a month....Gonna be fun sleeping in the car, eating pork&beans +hotdogs and top ramen for a month, lmao.


Don't really need that big of PSU. Got both my 980Tis running off a AX1200 with some nice OCes on them. I know one guy over in another forum board selling a AX1200i for 165 bucks if you looking for a bigger PSU.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mr-Dark*
> 
> My pc kill the wife project.. 980 Ti Sli + 3* 850 Evo 1TB & 1300W psu & H115i cooler & Logitech headset & sound card.. all that on the way to me
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> No wife FTW


Hehe, yep, being single is awesome. No nagging partner.







Though, in my case I don't have to deal with having a husband.


----------



## johnd0e

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mr-Dark*
> 
> Yes, the Hybrid model.. soon in the next week


Nice! I'm ordering my second classy tomorrow, and my two ek blocks should be arriving tomorrow


----------



## johnd0e

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DeathAngel74*
> 
> I want to.....1600w Psu and 2 msi 980ti lightnings or gb xtremes
> http://www.evga.com/Products/Product.aspx?pn=120-G2-1600-X1
> http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16814127889
> or
> http://www.gigabyte.com/products/product-page.aspx?pid=5710#kf
> That's roughly our mortgage and groceries for a month....Gonna be fun sleeping in the car, eating pork&beans +hotdogs and top ramen for a month, lmao.


The xtreme seem to be a super nice card, binned and have Samsung memory. Ant beat that for the price...they were one of my top choices but when I was ordering there was no waterblock in the works so I went with the classy. Now ek is making a block for them.


----------



## Hequaqua

Good news and bad news.....

New Card:


So far that is the only bad news. I've modded the bios. I still have boost enable, and the memory is still at stock. The voltage, power, and fan profile have all been changed. I started with 1.25v to make sure I had a bit of headroom. It hit 1506/[email protected] right off the bat. I used AB to put the memory at 8000.

Here is the first run of Valley:


Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!





GPU-Z:




Firestrike 1550/8000(2 runs):


Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!







EDIT:
Modded the bios. It matches the other card in every field. I can still hit 1560/[email protected]!


Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


----------



## johnd0e

@Hequaqua congrats man!









just goes to show, ASIC isnt everything....at the end of the day the silicon determines your performance.


----------



## Hequaqua

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *johnd0e*
> 
> @Hequaqua congrats man!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> just goes to show, ASIC isnt everything....at the end of the day the silicon determines your performance.


Thanks.









I've only had one issue, and it doesn't concern the card. Metro 2033 Redux and Metro Last Light seems to have issues when using AB. I had the issue once before, but I can't remember how I fixed it. I remember it had something to do with 64-bit/32-bit in either Riva or AB. I changed it to 32-bit in Riva, same issue. I stopped Riva, and just used AB, same issue. I can't find where it is in AB...lol So, I was using nVidia Inspector. It was working fine. I finished a benchmark. Ate dinner. I started Inspector again and this pops up:



I made no changes at all.

Any clue?


----------



## DeathAngel74

Is .net 4.6.1 installed?


----------



## Hequaqua

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DeathAngel74*
> 
> Is .net 4.6.1 installed?


Yes, it says it is installed.

I did figure out the whole Metro deal. I had to remove the check-mark in Enable 64-bit applications support service in Riva tuner.

I just finished all the benchmarks.

https://docs.google.com/spreadsheets/d/1FdvLNIGAyIOu99R3hoCoTdSKpOfqGgq3g3HjBMpNJCM/edit?usp=sharing

The cards score pretty close across all the benchmarks. The one exception that stuck out to me was the Starswarm on the second card. I may run that set again. I didn't have a single driver crash in any of the benchmarks. I think the top temp I saw was 57°C. I pretty happy with things so far. No perfcaps either!

It will probably be tomorrow before I get both cards in. I need to find my bridge, and the other PSU cable for the second card.

I will have to work on nVidia Inspector, I like it a little bit better than AB.


----------



## DeathAngel74

Congrats! Yeah more tweaks with NVidiaInspector. Some effect settings in nv control panel, but some are independent.


----------



## Benjiw

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *johnd0e*
> 
> @Hequaqua congrats man!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> just goes to show, ASIC isnt everything....at the end of the day the silicon determines your performance.


Isn't everything, but is a good indication of performance.


----------



## Vellinious

ASIC quality measures the voltage leak in the core....it's reading the silicon lottery. Now, if one were to say, ASIC isn't everything because the memory type, pcb quality, VRM quality, power delivery and about a hundred other things play into how well your card will overclock, then that'd be pretty accurate.


----------



## johnd0e

Well then I change my response to what vellinious said hahaha.

Side note, the 5820k is so much more picky to over clock compared to the Super easy 6700k. That and I think I need to drain my cpu loop and toss my Evo block on becuase at 4.5GHz 1.291v I'm hitting 72c on the package after 4 min of real bench.


----------



## Vellinious

I have a love / hate relationship with this 290X. Love what it's given me so far, but hate VDROOP...dear god in heaven, it's drivin me batty.


----------



## DeathAngel74

There is no god, only Zuhl


----------



## Vellinious

lol


----------



## Hequaqua

First runs in SLI

Firestrike wth GPU-Z:


Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!







Valley:


Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!







Firestrtike Extreme w/GPU-Z 1560/8000:


Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


----------



## Vellinious

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Hequaqua*
> 
> First runs in SLI
> 
> Firestrike wth GPU-Z:
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Valley:
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


Not bad at all. Now put the boots to them.


----------



## Hequaqua

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Vellinious*
> 
> Not bad at all. Now put the boots to them.


I added Firestrike Extreme in the other post. 1560/8000.


----------



## Hequaqua

Went from 1506/8000 to 1560/8100 on Valley. Don't see a bit jump at all. A bit disappointed in those results really.









1506/8000:


1560/8100:


----------



## Vellinious

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Hequaqua*
> 
> Went from 1506/8000 to 1560/8100 on Valley. Don't see a bit jump at all. A bit disappointed in those results really.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 1506/8000:
> 
> 
> 1560/8100:


Need more CPU clock. Valley is pretty dependent on a heavy overclock from the CPU. Disable all but 2 cores of your processor, and kill hyperthreading if you have to, to push the CPU up more.


----------



## k3rast4se

Just sold my MSI R9 290 OC. Tomorrow I will we the proud owner of a MSI GTX 970 Gaming


----------



## Vellinious

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *k3rast4se*
> 
> Just sold my MSI R9 290 OC. Tomorrow I will we the proud owner of a MSI GTX 970 Gaming


Why?


----------



## k3rast4se

Because I sold my 290 for 300$ CAD and I'm getting ''The Divison'' for free (which I was planning to buy, value of 93$CAD). Total upgrade cost, 110$CAD tx and shipping included. I'm pro AMD but I'm feeling like surfing the nvidia wave this year.


----------



## Vellinious

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *k3rast4se*
> 
> Because I sold my 290 for 300$ CAD and I'm getting ''The Divison'' for free (which I was planning to buy, value of 93$CAD). Total upgrade cost, 110$CAD tx and shipping included. I'm pro AMD but I'm feeling like surfing the nvidia wave this year.


Free game, that's cool, but I wouldn't call the GPU an upgrade. /shrug


----------



## microchidism

inb4 gets 10fps less in 6 months time


----------



## daunow

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *k3rast4se*
> 
> Just sold my MSI R9 290 OC. Tomorrow I will we the proud owner of a MSI GTX 970 Gaming


Gotta be honest man.. not really a good purchase.

You could of gotten the game for like $30-40 on ebay due to all the codes people sell, hell the game is gonna go even lower.

On the other hand, that seems like a nice price for a 290 used.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *microchidism*
> 
> inb4 gets 10fps less in 6 months time


??????????


----------



## Vellinious

It's a good 970....I completely understand wanting something new. I went from 970 FTWs in SLI to a single 290X because I wanted to try something different for a while. Just....not really an "upgrade".


----------



## kgtuning

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Vellinious*
> 
> It's a good 970....I completely understand wanting something new. I went from 970 FTWs in SLI to a single 290X because I wanted to try something different for a while. Just....not really an "upgrade".


I'm sure you posted it but can you post your Valley scores for your 970 FTW's again?


----------



## Vellinious

The scores are in my sig. 5581 SLI / 3129 x1.

SLI


Single


I probably could have squeezed a little more out of the SLI score had I worked the processor over (I never disabled any cores with the 970s)...I just never bothered with it, because nobody got close to beating me anyway.


----------



## kgtuning

Oh sorry I'm on mobile and can't see anyone's Sig. I can't wait to get water blocks for my 970 FTW's. I'll post my Valley scores then.


----------



## hurricane28

My new Firestrike with the newest driver 362.00:

http://www.3dmark.com/3dm/11055275?

Lazy overclock btw, wasn't going for any high scores. This is my gaming setting.


----------



## k3rast4se

1555mhz, a lazy overclock :O !!?


----------



## Vellinious

Yeah, that's a pretty easy clock. I think a good lot of us are / were gaming with clocks higher than that.


----------



## kgtuning

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Vellinious*
> 
> Yeah, that's a pretty easy clock. I think a good lot of us are / were gaming with clocks higher than that.


Really? Guess I need to turn my clocks up.


----------



## k3rast4se

from 1279mhz (factory OC) to 1500mhz?


----------



## Vellinious

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *k3rast4se*
> 
> from 1279mhz (factory OC) to 1500mhz?


The base clocks in my bios were 1560 / 1900. They'd both run over 1600 easily.

They were both under water, though..... I know a lot of guys running the custom bios from Mr Dark, that's defaulted to 1531 base, though, and they're on air cooling.


----------



## Hequaqua

Just finished running benchmarks in SLI. 31 runs. I tried to run them as close together as I could. These were all at 1550/8000 with the CPU @4.0ghz.

MSI GTX 970 Gaming 4g Benchmarks--SLI

I didn't have a single driver crash during those. I did notice one thing. The Starswarm test didn't appear to use the second card at all. I went ahead and posted them in there anyway.

Temperatures on the cards were fairly stable. At idle, Slot 1 was 29°c. Slot 2 was 24°C. The highest I recorded was 67° on Slot 1. Slot 2 peaked at 56°C. I did have a perfcap. Catzilla and the Raymarch test seem tough on my first card. I didn't get it on the second card when I tested it yesterday. I got the PWR and SLI. Only during the Raymarch test, no where else.

Overall I am very pleased. I did mess with BF4 on the test range. With Ultra in the graphics and the monitor at 144hz it stays really steady. I will have to see how it does when on a real server though.

I may slap on 353.62 and run a few of them again when I get time. See how well it does.


----------



## Vellinious

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Hequaqua*
> 
> Just finished running benchmarks in SLI. 31 runs. I tried to run them as close together as I could. These were all at 1550/8000 with the CPU @4.0ghz.
> 
> MSI GTX 970 Gaming 4g Benchmarks--SLI
> 
> I didn't have a single driver crash during those. I did notice one thing. The Starswarm test didn't appear to use the second card at all. I went ahead and posted them in there anyway.
> 
> Temperatures on the cards were fairly stable. At idle, Slot 1 was 29°c. Slot 2 was 24°C. The highest I recorded was 67° on Slot 1. Slot 2 peaked at 56°C. I did have a perfcap. Catzilla and the Raymarch test seem tough on my first card. I didn't get it on the second card when I tested it yesterday. I got the PWR and SLI. Only during the Raymarch test, no where else.
> 
> Overall I am very pleased. I did mess with BF4 on the test range. With Ultra in the graphics and the monitor at 144hz it stays really steady. I will have to see how it does when on a real server though.
> 
> I may slap on 353.62 and run a few of them again when I get time. See how well it does.


Pretty decent scores, man. I think 353.62 will treat you a little better, though.


----------



## Hequaqua

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Vellinious*
> 
> Pretty decent scores, man. I think 353.62 will treat you a little better, though.


I think so too.

I might mess with it tomorrow. Not feeling the greatest. Dam headache.


----------



## daunow

Alright, if EVGA were to told you guys that 80c temp is normal on your gpu, would you tell them it's not or agree with them?


----------



## Pharao86

To all users on this thread;

I've been trying to get my msi gaming gtx 970 4g to function with a custom bios for the last weeks,
Till now with no succes at all, i've been trying all kinds of stuff with help from Mr Dark and some other users. But even at stock my card keeps throttling, gpuz says pwr.

This aside, i would like to try to hardmod the shunt resistors to see if this helps
I've marked the resistors i have to mod in the following picture,



Can anyone with experience in the matter tell me if i marked the right ones??

Thanks alot allready

Pharao86


----------



## Vellinious

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Pharao86*
> 
> To all users on this thread;
> 
> I've been trying to get my msi gaming gtx 970 4g to function with a custom bios for the last weeks,
> Till now with no succes at all, i've been trying all kinds of stuff with help from Mr Dark and some other users. But even at stock my card keeps throttling, gpuz says pwr.
> 
> This aside, i would like to try to hardmod the shunt resistors to see if this helps
> I've marked the resistors i have to mod in the following picture,
> 
> 
> 
> Can anyone with experience in the matter tell me if i marked the right ones??
> 
> Thanks alot allready
> 
> Pharao86


Link a copy of your last bios version....I would never suggest a hard mod for something that a properly setup bios can do.


----------



## Benjiw

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Pharao86*
> 
> To all users on this thread;
> 
> I've been trying to get my msi gaming gtx 970 4g to function with a custom bios for the last weeks,
> Till now with no succes at all, i've been trying all kinds of stuff with help from Mr Dark and some other users. But even at stock my card keeps throttling, gpuz says pwr.
> 
> This aside, i would like to try to hardmod the shunt resistors to see if this helps
> I've marked the resistors i have to mod in the following picture,
> 
> 
> 
> Can anyone with experience in the matter tell me if i marked the right ones??
> 
> Thanks alot allready
> 
> Pharao86


I thought all these did was remove the PWR perfcap which can be done in bios modding, if you're still getting pwr perfcaps then your VRM are probably the limit? Maybe the card is faulty?


----------



## daunow

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Pharao86*
> 
> To all users on this thread;
> 
> I've been trying to get my msi gaming gtx 970 4g to function with a custom bios for the last weeks,
> Till now with no succes at all, i've been trying all kinds of stuff with help from Mr Dark and some other users. But even at stock my card keeps throttling, gpuz says pwr.
> 
> This aside, i would like to try to hardmod the shunt resistors to see if this helps
> I've marked the resistors i have to mod in the following picture,
> 
> 
> 
> Can anyone with experience in the matter tell me if i marked the right ones??
> 
> Thanks alot allready
> 
> Pharao86


I wouldn't risk it...


----------



## Pharao86

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Vellinious*
> 
> Link a copy of your last bios version....I would never suggest a hard mod for something that a properly setup bios can do.


Oke let's try this again first, here's my stock bios.

GM204Pharao.zip 136k .zip file


Here are some of the bios edits ive been trying, and also some screens of whats happening on stock allready

testing.zip 136k .zip file


MSI970-------Dark.zip 136k .zip file


Dark.zip (136k. zip file)

benchstock.zip 2570k .zip file


I appreciate your help.


----------



## Vellinious

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Pharao86*
> 
> Oke let's try this again first, here's my stock bios.
> 
> GM204Pharao.zip 136k .zip file
> 
> 
> Here are some of the bios edits ive been trying, and also some screens of whats happening on stock allready
> 
> testing.zip 136k .zip file
> 
> 
> MSI970-------Dark.zip 136k .zip file
> 
> 
> Dark.zip (136k. zip file)
> 
> benchstock.zip 2570k .zip file
> 
> 
> I appreciate your help.


I'll take a look at all this in about an hour. I'm still at work, atm.


----------



## Pharao86

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Benjiw*
> 
> I thought all these did was remove the PWR perfcap which can be done in bios modding, if you're still getting pwr perfcaps then your VRM are probably the limit? Maybe the card is faulty?


You are right, but after trying about 25 custom bios and still getting throttling i'm willing to try, and indeed maybe the card is faulty. I even get severe Pwr caps running stock, something must be wrong, take a look

benchstock.zip 2570k .zip file


----------



## Pharao86

Great


----------



## Vellinious

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Pharao86*
> 
> Great


Is that 1 x 8 and 1 x 6, or 2 x 6?

Here, try this. Rename it to what you want, so it's easier to flash. That's the bios you listed in the link above from Mr Dark, with my settings in it. And, do use the power target slider. = )...put it to max.

TestVell.zip 136k .zip file


----------



## Pharao86

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Vellinious*
> 
> Is that 1 x 8 and 1 x 6, or 2 x 6?
> 
> Here, try this. Rename it to what you want, so it's easier to flash. That's the bios you listed in the link above from Mr Dark, with my settings in it. And, do use the power target slider. = )...put it to max.
> 
> TestVell.zip 136k .zip file


it's 1x8 and 1x6, i will give it a shot.


----------



## Pharao86

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Pharao86*
> 
> it's 1x8 and 1x6, i will give it a shot.


Oke, so i just did a short run on unigine heaven with your bios,

take a look at the file and screenshot.

onyourbios.zip 762k .zip file


----------



## DeathAngel74

Woohoo! AT&T upgraded my service for $5 more/month from 24Mb to 50Mb









Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


----------



## Pharao86

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Vellinious*
> 
> Is that 1 x 8 and 1 x 6, or 2 x 6?
> 
> Here, try this. Rename it to what you want, so it's easier to flash. That's the bios you listed in the link above from Mr Dark, with my settings in it. And, do use the power target slider. = )...put it to max.
> 
> TestVell.zip 136k .zip file


 onyourbios.zip 762k .zip file


so just did a run on your bios, take a look at the screenshot.


----------



## Vellinious

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Pharao86*
> 
> onyourbios.zip 762k .zip file
> 
> 
> so just did a run on your bios, take a look at the screenshot.


Ha, your card is jacked. Send it back


----------



## Vellinious

Hold on...tell us about your power supply, and how you have the power plugs run


----------



## Pharao86

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Vellinious*
> 
> Hold on...tell us about your power supply, and how you have the power plugs run


Oke, i have xfx 1250 watt powersupply, i run a single cable to the gpu, its a 6 + 6+2 pin cable.


----------



## Vellinious

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Pharao86*
> 
> Oke, i have xfx 1250 watt powersupply, i run a single cable to the gpu, its a 6 + 6+2 pin cable.


Try using separate cables.


----------



## DeathAngel74

Can you run 2 cables? 1 to the 6 pin and 1 to the 8 pin?


----------



## Pharao86

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Vellinious*
> 
> Try using separate cables.


Oke, will give it a try in the morning and report back here, hope it helps


----------



## Benjiw

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Pharao86*
> 
> Oke, will give it a try in the morning and report back here, hope it helps


If this doesn't help then your card must be faulty, maybe one of the VRM have failed or something, I'm not sure what model my MSI card is but I get PWR PerfCap at 1670mhz because my card needs more juice.


----------



## Hequaqua

Just cracked 18000 on Firestrike. I also broke 27000 on graphics.



http://www.3dmark.com/fs/7770323

I think that is about as far as I can go with this bios. I need to push a little more voltage for card 2. It doesn't care for the OC on the Vram over 8000 with more than 1556 on the core. Sure wish it was Samsung.

Oh well.









I may mess with the voltage, would like to see if I could crack 28000. Honestly, I don't see the second card getting to the level of the first.

I did play a round of BF4 earlier, no issues.


----------



## DeathAngel74

Congrats! 2x970 in SLI= same performance of a single 980Ti? If so I might just get another 970 FTW+


----------



## Hequaqua

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DeathAngel74*
> 
> Congrats! 2x970 in SLI= same performance of a single 980Ti? If so I might just get another 970 FTW+


As I was benching I looked at it like this...........

On a single 970 Firestrike looks great.
Single 970 on Extreme....sluggish.

SLI on Firestike looks like a dx10 benchmark.
Extreme looks like Firestrike.

I'm going to run Extreme a few times tomorrow with DSR enabled. Make it 1440p and see how it scores. The only issue I have had is with World of Warships. It's unplayable in SLI.


----------



## Ithanul

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DeathAngel74*
> 
> Can you run 2 cables? 1 to the 6 pin and 1 to the 8 pin?


Yep, I do it on my cards. Never had issues.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DeathAngel74*
> 
> Congrats! 2x970 in SLI= same performance of a single 980Ti? If so I might just get another 970 FTW+


Not bad, only issue is not all games play nice with SLI or have profiles.

I'm just the nutty who games at 1080p while playing on one OCed 980Ti while the other folds 24/7.







Though, I do have two 970s I still need to throw into a rig to mess around with. One going to get fun liquid metal trick done to its shunts.







May for kicks get the soldering gun to it. *bored gal with power tools or solder gun = to hardware or a case modded.


----------



## Benjiw

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Hequaqua*
> 
> Just cracked 18000 on Firestrike. I also broke 27000 on graphics.
> 
> 
> 
> http://www.3dmark.com/fs/7770323
> 
> I think that is about as far as I can go with this bios. I need to push a little more voltage for card 2. It doesn't care for the OC on the Vram over 8000 with more than 1556 on the core. Sure wish it was Samsung.
> 
> Oh well.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I may mess with the voltage, would like to see if I could crack 28000. Honestly, I don't see the second card getting to the level of the first.
> 
> I did play a round of BF4 earlier, no issues.


Great score! I'd love to see how far I could push 2 golden 970's but I'm struggling to find another that clocks like mine, I tried to SLI my MSI and EVGA but the EVGA couldn't keep up. I think my EVGA card is just a poor overclocker unfortunately.


----------



## hurricane28

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *k3rast4se*
> 
> 1555mhz, a lazy overclock :O !!?


Yeah, its my gaming setting. I have it under profile 1 in Afterburner.

This is no where near my max Firestrike score.


----------



## Benjiw

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *hurricane28*
> 
> Yeah, its my gaming setting. I have it under profile 1 in Afterburner.
> 
> This is no where near my max Firestrike score.


Out of curiostiy what is your highest scores? I noticed I was doing something wrong with my rig so I need some numbers to compare to.


----------



## hurricane28

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Benjiw*
> 
> Out of curiostiy what is your highest scores? I noticed I was doing something wrong with my rig so I need some numbers to compare to.


My highest overall score: http://www.3dmark.com/fs/7766839

My highest physics:

One of my highest scores: 


Sorry, can't find my highest graphics score. I posted it here somewhere on this thread.

Good luck


----------



## Nenkitsune

friend of mine bought the same card as me but it doesn't fit in his case and his PSU is way too weak to handle it so while he waits for new parts to arrive he's letting me borrow it. Gonna try to run SLI in my computer and see how high I can bench it, as well as tweak the card for him and toss in a modified bios. Should be fun.


----------



## Hequaqua

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DeathAngel74*
> 
> Woohoo! AT&T upgraded my service for $5 more/month from 24Mb to 50Mb
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


They(TWC) raised my bill 10.00/mo. I was getting 59.09 up and 6.00 down.

Now:


----------



## rfarmer

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Hequaqua*
> 
> They(TWC) raised my bill 10.00/mo. I was getting 59.09 up and 6.00 down.
> 
> Now:


Damn you got that increase for $10 a month, where do I sign up?


----------



## Hequaqua

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *rfarmer*
> 
> Damn you got that increase for $10 a month, where do I sign up?


Actually, I signed up for 30 down per month. They upgraded the network here in the area and never told anyone. I had to get a new modem so I could get these speeds. The modem was 100.00. TWC wants like 8-10.00/mo for rental. Heck with that. This modem should keep me good for a few years now. Oh, the plan I'm on now is supposed to be UP to 200.


----------



## rfarmer

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Hequaqua*
> 
> Actually, I signed up for 30 down per month. They upgraded the network here in the area and never told anyone. I had to get a new modem so I could get these speeds. The modem was 100.00. TWC wants like 8-10.00/mo for rental. Heck with that. This modem should keep me good for a few years now. Oh, the plan I'm on now is supposed to be UP to 200.




I get this from Comcast, not bad but I would love to get the speed you are getting.


----------



## Ithanul

....I kill for those speeds.

I'm stuck on crappy expensive satellite.







It is either that or dail-up out here.

On a good day I get this:

If super lucky.


Bad day.


Then the kicker, 20GB cap.


----------



## Hequaqua

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *rfarmer*
> 
> 
> 
> I get this from Comcast, not bad but I would love to get the speed you are getting.


I hear ya. I was fine with what I had, but I went for it anyway...lol

I just uploaded this.

Final Fantasy XIV A Realm Reborn GTX970 SLI 1506/8000 This is one fantastic looking benchmark.

If you look at the first OSD that is the GPU usage. It falls off a few times, but no loss on core or anything. I noticed it in BF4 earlier today, it acted the same way. It looks like this benchmark loads up multiple cores on the CPU fairly well too.


----------



## Hequaqua

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ithanul*
> 
> ....I kill for those speeds.
> 
> I'm stuck on crappy expensive satellite.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It is either that or dail-up out here.
> 
> On a good day I get this:
> 
> If super lucky.
> 
> 
> Bad day.
> 
> 
> Then the kicker, 20GB cap.


Ouch. I feel your pain.


----------



## johnd0e

Here's what I get:



Ready for the best part......75$ a month for that. I'd take your guys plans in a heart beat.


----------



## daunow

need to move out to NJ


----------



## Hequaqua

Our bill without the equipment is 109.00. Then 10.00 for the speed. Of course we have to add a DVR and a regular box. Then the fees for the DVR. Then the charges for the OSD TV guide. Then the taxes and other fees. We do get over 200 channels, for what's worth. lol

In the end for all of it...it's about 180.00/mo.

EDIT: That also includes our home phone service.


----------



## johnd0e

Would still gladly take that plan over mine. I'm doing 75.00/month for just cable internet. Nothing else. Sucks becuase Comcast is offered everywhere around me with up to 100down I think, but for some reason my local provider, service electric (penntelledata), has some kind of monopoly becuase when I called Comcast they straight up said that they could branch into my area becuase of the current local provider.


----------



## DeathAngel74

If you get roughly 35Mb on wifi, what's ur speed on the wired connection at home? Or is that ur mobile data speed? I hate Verizon because we can't even get more than 1 bar of LTE in my area when I'm at home. I get 47Mb on wifi though







Online gaming is a lot smoother too.


----------



## johnd0e

Wired is same 35mb down. That was a screen shot of my phone running on wifi.


----------



## Hequaqua

My speed on the iPad. Wi-fi:



Just ran it again....don't hate:


----------



## Ithanul

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *johnd0e*
> 
> Here's what I get:
> 
> 
> 
> Ready for the best part......75$ a month for that. I'd take your guys plans in a heart beat.


I happily take yours. Cheaper than mine.







Mine is near 80 bucks. If I want a 120GB cap that 130 bucks with same sucky satellite speeds.

....13ms ping. Darn, I kill for just that.

Mine on good day are 680ms.
Bad day 780ms. Super bad day, 3,000+.


----------



## DeathAngel74

SILENCE!!!! I K E E L YOU!
lol


----------



## Ithanul

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DeathAngel74*
> 
> SILENCE!!!! I K E E L YOU!
> lol


Hehe, o god, now I want to go watch Jeff Dunham.


----------



## DeathAngel74

@[email protected]


Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


----------



## Nenkitsune

I thought this was the gtx 970 owners club, not the internet epeen club.

Kidding kidding. I got my friends gtx 970 for some testing. Turns out it's basically the exact same card as mine. Elpida memory and the same ASIC (almost. mine is 72.4% his is 73.2%) so theoretically it should pull the exact same stable clocks as mine. Gonna SLI them in a bit after doing some preliminary testing to see how high it can go.

Well..this isn't the sketchiest thing I've done before...I'm using umm...2 molex to single 6 pins...times 2. At least the 8 pins are proper 8 pins.

also, the shroud hits the case on the bottom card, so I actually had to sort of slot the 2.5in bay between the shroud to get it sort of puzzle piece fitted into the case. Nothing hits the fans or actually touches, but it was a damn tight fit.



http://www.3dmark.com/3dm/11084722

Also, you know, 660w being pulled from a...600w psu...totally fine. Don't worry...it won't pop...cause you know...it just wont. Trust me, I'm a professional. Of course, since this is the wattage at the outlet, take into consideration the roughly 84% efficiency of my psu at this load level, and you're looking at around 550w of actual load on the PSU, so around 90%


----------



## supermodjo

1531 8000 stable all games.before watercool i need 1.25 to be stable at 1506 now i use 1.22.

offtopic i sow in america you have bad internet ifrastructure and high prices.



1 gb real 100 105 mb download 30 mb uploud no limit for 18 dolars including tv.your internet provider in america sucks


----------



## Ithanul

DAMN! What the heck you do with that speed!? I be in heaven if I had that.









If I want anything close to that I have to move to Huntsville (been heavily debating since IT jobs are up there). Down here in Deep South, infrastructure is crap. Even bad weather down here will knock cable out since they still run the stuff over old wood power line poles.









Of course I'm near a city that thought big huge highway in roundabout style with lights was a bright idea with buttload of side roads into it.









On other note, one what universal block is that and does it work for a GTX960? Or do they make one for the GTX960?


----------



## supermodjo

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ithanul*
> 
> DAMN! What the heck you do with that speed!? I be in heaven if I had that.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> If I want anything close to that I have to move to Huntsville (been heavily debating since IT jobs are up there). Down here in Deep South, infrastructure is crap. Even bad weather down here will knock cable out since they still run the stuff over old wood power line poles.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> On other note, one what universal block is that and does it work for a GTX960? Or do they make one for the GTX960?


if i told you where i live you will laugh))) i live in romania , and i have 1 gb fiber real 100 mb speed for 18 dolars included tv.internet alone coste 13 dolars no download limit and upload. i read on internet that in america a politilal man which candidade is dissatisfied of all internet provider that spend alot of money and make no infrasstructure investment and they have high prices.
Its a universal block you cann use to nvidia and amd cards to it will fit all models and you will save money becouse you will use that with next card no need to buy new block.the block keep mi gtx 970 at 45 dr celsius.hope i help you.sorry for my english.


----------



## Nenkitsune

Best Firestrike graphics score I think i'll manage without tweaking crap like the LOD and stuff. I dare not push harder. I saw my wattage peak at 700 watts from the wall ( meaning i'm at 100% load on the PSU) any more and I'll be risking the entire system.

http://www.3dmark.com/fs/7794291

the 1st graphics test seems to load up the GPU the most but I was at 600+ watts from the wall (or around 500-550 psu load) the entire time. It was at 650+ most of the time with like i said, peaks of 700 at the wall. Time to pull out this card and box it up for my friend haha.


----------



## Nenkitsune

Heres something odd i noticed when i pulled my friends card and my card out. The main center heatsink. Mine has denser fins compared to his, and the metal on his looks brighter. Both cards a gtx 970 g1 gaming with elpida memory, both are rev 1.1. Our serial numbers are only seperated by about 750, so it seems they are pretty close production wise. Im not sure what sort of an effect it has on temps since i havent ran his much in a single card config but i doubt it makes any difference. Oh, and his heat pipes are longer by several mm


----------



## johnd0e

just got my second 980ti installed......



......i about crapped my pants, 82% asic and samsung memory!!!!







cant even explain my excitement. now i just wish the other card was better.....maybe i need to try my luck a third time?


----------



## Ithanul

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *johnd0e*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> just got my second 980ti installed......
> 
> 
> 
> ......i about crapped my pants, 82% asic and samsung memory!!!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> cant even explain my excitement. now i just wish the other card was better.....maybe i need to try my luck a third time?


...lucky bugger. My two 980Tis have Hynix and around 72-73% asic. Though, they still beast at OCing. You should hopefully get some nice clocks on that one.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *supermodjo*
> 
> if i told you where i live you will laugh))) i live in romania , and i have 1 gb fiber real 100 mb speed for 18 dolars included tv.internet alone coste 13 dolars no download limit and upload. i read on internet that in america a politilal man which candidade is dissatisfied of all internet provider that spend alot of money and make no infrasstructure investment and they have high prices.
> Its a universal block you cann use to nvidia and amd cards to it will fit all models and you will save money becouse you will use that with next card no need to buy new block.the block keep mi gtx 970 at 45 dr celsius.hope i help you.sorry for my english.


On the universal block, brand and model? Might nab me one for my GTX960 since I do 24/7 TC folding and plan to soon push it farther. It right now at 1540MHz on stock volts. I got plans to do some crazy liquid metal or soldering trick to its shunts.









No probs on the English. You doing a better job than one German one time was trying to talk to me.







He kept writing the sentences with a German style grammar structure. Thankfully I understand a small bit of it. Since I have tried to learn a bit of German. Took French in high school, but I probably mess that all up. Southern accent don't work well with that language.


----------



## johnd0e

little comparison between my highest 6700K + 970 SLI and my new 5820k + 980ti SLI.



the 970 score was done with 4.9GHz on the 6700k and i beleive 1580Mhz/8050Mhz on the 970's.

the 980ti score is with my 5820k @ 4.4GHz and stock boost on the 980ti @1392/7012


----------



## supermodjo

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ithanul*
> 
> ...lucky bugger. My two 980Tis have Hynix and around 72-73% asic. Though, they still beast at OCing. You should hopefully get some nice clocks on that one.
> On the universal block, brand and model? Might nab me one for my GTX960 since I do 24/7 TC folding and plan to soon push it farther. It right now at 1540MHz on stock volts. I got plans to do some crazy liquid metal or soldering trick to its shunts.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> No probs on the English. You doing a better job than one German one time was trying to talk to me.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> He kept writing the sentences with a German style grammar structure. Thankfully I understand a small bit of it. Since I have tried to learn a bit of German. Took French in high school, but I probably mess that all up. Southern accent don't work well with that language.


http://www.aquatuning.de/wasserkuehlung/gpu-kuehler/gpu-mosfetkuehler/16564/watercool-heatkiller-gpu-x3-core-60-diy
this is the model you will find more info on the site or try this:
http://shop.watercool.de/epages/WatercooleK.sf/en_GB/?ObjectPath=/Shops/WatercooleK/Products/17020

i dont now if you will find in america its from germany both maybe you have lock.im not 100 % procent sure but i tink it will be compatible with your 960 if you luck the picture you will see thet they are universal screws cane be moved to fit more cards and models and will cool de vrm to.off topic i vose in germany to and now a litle german.Aine gutte nacht)))


----------



## Hequaqua

Well so far I'm very happy with the SLI setup.

The cards have benchmarked well. Temps are a little higher than I like, but I'm happy.

I just started my first folding session with them. Temps look nice and steady. Highest temp on the GPU's has been 60°C.


----------



## Nenkitsune

Hmmm 1500 at 1.225v? Guess ill try knockin 0.025v off my card and see what happens. I currently have it at 1.25v so i can overclock them higher.

What sort of firestrike score do those get at that clock speed?

Edit:i see the score at 1550mhz in your sig now that i look haha


----------



## Mr-Dark

Today is the time to play













new 970 G1 65% ASIC & 980 Gaming & 2* 850 EVO 1TB & sound card


----------



## Hequaqua

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Nenkitsune*
> 
> Hmmm 1500 at 1.225v? Guess ill try knockin 0.025v off my card and see what happens. I currently have it at 1.25v so i can overclock them higher.
> 
> What sort of firestrike score do those get at that clock speed?
> 
> Edit:i see the score at 1550mhz in your sig now that i look haha


Yea. I can go from 1506 to about 1556 with 1.225v.

Here are all my benchmarks. I try and run them when a new driver is released.

https://docs.google.com/spreadsheets/d/1FdvLNIGAyIOu99R3hoCoTdSKpOfqGgq3g3HjBMpNJCM/edit#gid=0

EDIT: Added Kill-A-Watt usage

[email protected](4.0ghz 1506/8000)


Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!







Firestrike Ultra(4.0ghz 1556/8000):


Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


----------



## Nenkitsune

looks like you're right. I lowered it down to 1.225 and i can get it easily up to 1550 core 8200mem without any issues.


----------



## Hequaqua

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Nenkitsune*
> 
> looks like you're right. I lowered it down to 1.225 and i can get it easily up to 1550 core 8200mem without any issues.


Cool.









I know with just my first card I could take it 1.218v and be fine at 1506/8000.

The second card, even though the memory isn't used, doesn't like to go over about 8100. It might if I were to up the voltage of the card to 1.25v. I'm happy where they both are at, so I doubt I do any modding.

I might slap my 1582/8100 bios on the second card and see what it does. I can hit 1600/8400 on the first card with 1.292v.


----------



## Nenkitsune

I needa put the other card back into my system and fiddle with the bios some more. I know for sure at 1.25v they don't like being pushed to 1590. they start heavily artifacting unless i bump up to around 1.275v. I get diminishing returns if I push the voltage higher than that for some reason. It's definitely going up in voltage as setting it to around 1.3v causes the card to become less stable.


----------



## daunow

Man I've formatted windows and even installed new gpu's a bunch of times, but I still can't understand why Nvidia made "limited" in colors the default for hdmi


----------



## Hequaqua

These 0x21 runs on [email protected] are killer. They drove up the cards temp about 5°C. My wattage also increased from about 505w to 550w.

On a good note, it is giving me a really high points per day, 766000+:


----------



## Ithanul

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Hequaqua*
> 
> These 0x21 runs on [email protected] are killer. They drove up the cards temp about 5°C. My wattage also increased from about 505w to 550w.
> 
> On a good note, it is giving me a really high points per day, 766000+:


The 21s are rougher than the 18s. They put more load on the GPU itself. If both of my Tis get 21s, talk about heat and they are under water at that. But get very nice points for them.

Nice points though.


----------



## Hequaqua

Thanks. I'm trying to get it figured out. She's folding away now on two 18's. Temps are under 60°C.

I did notice since I put the other card in that my CPU went from 7 to 6? Any idea as to why?


----------



## Ithanul

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Hequaqua*
> 
> Thanks. I'm trying to get it figured out. She's folding away now on two 18's. Temps are under 60°C.
> 
> I did notice since I put the other card in that my CPU went from 7 to 6? Any idea as to why?


One, never fold on CPU with odd number. Do evens. Also, keep one core open for OS, and one core per GPU as each GPU requires a thread.


----------



## Hequaqua

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ithanul*
> 
> One, never fold on CPU with odd number. Do evens. Also, keep one core open for OS, and one core per GPU as each GPU requires a thread.


I never messed with any of the settings. I know that in the config all the slots are at -1(let the client choose).

With the one card in though....it always read 7 on the CPU. Odd I guess.

Thanks for the info though.


----------



## Ithanul

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Hequaqua*
> 
> I never messed with any of the settings. I know that in the config all the slots are at -1(let the client choose).
> 
> With the one card in though....it always read 7 on the CPU. Odd I guess.
> 
> Thanks for the info though.


You can set the number for CPU in its configure area. Best to set it at four. Since the OS will eat up one thread and both GPUs going will eat up two threads. Lets the CPU be stable while folding instead of juggling between demands from other components.

I usually don't fold on my CPU, but I do BOINC on it at times while the GPUs fold. That where I use another trick by assigning only certain threads to one program and threads to the other.


----------



## Hequaqua

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ithanul*
> 
> You can set the number for CPU in its configure area. Best to set it at four. Since the OS will eat up one thread and both GPUs going will eat up two threads. Lets the CPU be stable while folding instead of juggling between demands from other components.
> 
> I usually don't fold on my CPU, but I do BOINC on it at times while the GPUs fold. That where I use another trick by assigning only certain threads to one program and threads to the other.


Good Info. +1

When I am folding....I am folding....lol I let it do whatever it wants. The most demanding thing I do is surf the web normally. I just got the second card, so I've been benchmarking for the last few days. I decided it was time to put some nice load across the system and see if everything looks good. I'm very happy, except for the higher than normal temps that I'm used to seeing. I don't like seeing more than 10° difference in the cards. I know now that if one is folding a x21 and the other x18, my temps aren't going to fall into that range.


----------



## PalominoCreek

Any way to check out my CPU clock speed while in game with AB?


----------



## Mr-Dark

New driver out!

http://www.guru3d.com/files-details/geforce-364-47-whql-driver-download.html


----------



## johnd0e

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mr-Dark*
> 
> New driver out!
> 
> http://www.guru3d.com/files-details/geforce-364-47-whql-driver-download.html


Thanks! Going to try it out just for the division haha.


----------



## Hequaqua

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *PalominoCreek*
> 
> Any way to check out my CPU clock speed while in game with AB?


You should be able to show it choosing it in AB monitoring, and click where is says "Show in OSD".


----------



## johnd0e

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Hequaqua*
> 
> You should be able to show it choosing it in AB monitoring, and click where is says "Show in OSD".


dont think you can view CPU clcok via afterburner, i just glanced through the monitoring options and didn't see it.

EDIT:

HWinfo seems to have CPU clock in their OSD options. im running version 5.12, the newest is 5.2.

http://www.hwinfo.com/download.php


----------



## Mr-Dark

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *johnd0e*
> 
> Thanks! Going to try it out just for the division haha.


Ya, we should try it








Quote:


> Any way to check out my CPU clock speed while in game with AB?


You can do that from Hwinfo64


----------



## Hequaqua

Newest Driver in SLI:

MSI GTX970 SLI Benchmarks (364.47)

Looks better than the last set of drivers.


----------



## Hequaqua

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *johnd0e*
> 
> dont think you can view CPU clcok via afterburner, i just glanced through the monitoring options and didn't see it.
> 
> EDIT:
> 
> HWinfo seems to have CPU clock in their OSD options. im running version 5.12, the newest is 5.2.
> 
> http://www.hwinfo.com/download.php


I didn't look really. I know there are a lot of different ones in there....lol I use HWiNFO....but not OSD with it. I might have to look into it.


----------



## johnd0e

@Nenkitsune wanna try my system on your PSU next?











it cost me 0.01$ by the time firstrike was done running


----------



## Nenkitsune

hahaha I think the OCP would kick in before your rig hit full load. at 1550mhz I did see an absolute peak of 720watt for a split second.

That's an interesting version of the Kill A Watt. I've got an old one that I bought many many years ago.


----------



## johnd0e

I don't recommend this one. I bought it becuase of the fact that the display was removeable, what I didn't know was it also has a motion sensor in it that can shut off what ever is plugged into it if it senses you left the room.....not something you want you computer plugged into all the time haha.


----------



## Hequaqua

Kinda of a cool chart.

This is my SLI set-up folding. I think it's about 40 minutes of monitoring.



I'm not sure why the main card drops on the load. Folding has always done that, at least on my machine. If you let one card finish a project run, and don't start another one, the card that is still folding will start the same behavior. I guess it's something in [email protected]


----------



## Benjiw

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Hequaqua*
> 
> Kinda of a cool chart.
> 
> This is my SLI set-up folding. I think it's about 40 minutes of monitoring.
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I'm not sure why the main card drops on the load. Folding has always done that, at least on my machine. If you let one card finish a project run, and don't start another one, the card that is still folding will start the same behavior. I guess it's something in [email protected]


Mine do the same.


----------



## johnd0e

overclocked 5820k + overclocked 980ti SLI is a monster.

http://www.3dmark.com/compare/fs/7818038/fs/7621473

thats compareing:

6700k @ 4.9GHz + 970SLI @1581/8000MHz

5820k @ 4.5GHz + 980tiSLI @1500/7000MHz


----------



## Hequaqua

Good to know....thought maybe it was me. I've been folding for a while, just never thought to ask or mention it.


----------



## Hequaqua

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *johnd0e*
> 
> overclocked 5820k + overclocked 980ti SLI is a monster.
> 
> http://www.3dmark.com/compare/fs/7818038/fs/7621473
> 
> thats compareing:
> 
> 6700k @ 4.9GHz + 970SLI @1581/8000MHz
> 
> 5820k @ 4.5GHz + 980tiSLI @1500/7000MHz


Nice!!


----------



## SC2Steven

Hello, i recently purchased a 970 msi gaming , i also ordered a new psu for it to stay chiller.
My main question is, i think i got the 970 msi does have 1x 8pin and 1x pin connector, but until i would get the new psu, may i try to connect it with 6pin + 6pin or do i risk to do damage? ill get it in days.


----------



## hertz9753

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SC2Steven*
> 
> Hello, i recently purchased a 970 msi gaming , i also ordered a new psu for it to stay chiller.
> My main question is, i think i got the 970 msi does have 1x 8pin and 1x pin connector, but until i would get the new psu, may i try to connect it with 6pin + 6pin or do i risk to do damage? ill get it in days.


Which card did you buy? I think you are talking about a 6+2 for power. What PSU do you have?


----------



## SC2Steven

i bought msi 970 gaming, the one with 148 w stock tdp:
http://www.amazon.it/gp/product/B00NOP536Y?psc=1&redirect=true&ref_=oh_aui_detailpage_o02_s00
in my last searches im not sure but it might look being powered by x2 6pin yes you are right.
i do have a bad vultech psu 750 w, vultech 750GS-R , always wanted to change it, im getting in days this one:
http://www.amazon.it/gp/product/B017NW4NXW?psc=1&redirect=true&ref_=oh_aui_detailpage_o01_s00
to replace the vultech.


----------



## hertz9753

You should be fine with the new PSU. Where are at in Europe?


----------



## SC2Steven

Yeah i think i will be alright with new psu, i am from italy though. Yeah gpus and psus and general hardware technologies does cost more down here.


----------



## Nenkitsune

you could try it with 6+6. Honestly I think the worse that could happen is it'll limit how high you can overclock since the reference design only requires 2 6 pins. Gigabyte makes a 970 that uses two 8 pins!


----------



## Vellinious

It should work, with an adapter. Get one of the 2 x 6 pins to 1 x 8 pin adapters...


----------



## Hequaqua

The Division Benchmark(353.62 driver):






Look at the Vram usage(3918):


Ultra Settings
Average 78.5 fps
Typical 78.7 fps
Avg CPU 54%
Avg GPU 98%

Note: If you set it to Ultra and change anything it becomes Custom. I really haven't messed with it to see if I can more fps. This was actually just the second run.
This is on my everyday bios 1506/8000.


----------



## Ithanul

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Hequaqua*
> 
> Good to know....thought maybe it was me. I've been folding for a while, just never thought to ask or mention it.


That just checkpoints. It saves at certain set intervals in the config.


----------



## Hequaqua

Just finished up a couple more runs of The Division Benchmark

1506/8000


Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!







1550/8000


Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!







1506/[email protected]:


Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!







GPU-Z(Note the Vram Usage again):


Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!







I don't think the Vram was that high at 1080p. It was after I set it to 1440p that I saw it go that high. No drop in fps when it hit that.

EDIT: I'm not sure about the first post. I didn't have something set right.









Edit II: Here is the link for the last run, 1440p.


----------



## Mr-Dark

New driver out.

http://www.guru3d.com/files-details/geforce-364-51-beta-driver-download.html


----------



## hurricane28

Yet again a new driver?? They really move fast with all these drivers lol

I like your avatar Mr-Dark, Kate Beckinsale is a very pirdy


----------



## DeathAngel74

364.51 beta driver


----------



## johnd0e

The newest beta driver 364.51 is becuase the previous driver had problems installing with multi monitor systems...most had blue screens and such or constant loops. Single monitor setups were seemingly not affected.


----------



## Mr-Dark

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *hurricane28*
> 
> Yet again a new driver?? They really move fast with all these drivers lol
> 
> I like your avatar Mr-Dark, Kate Beckinsale is a very pirdy


Thanks, Kate is my girl


----------



## Mortifera

EDIT: Nevermind, old news


----------



## Benjiw

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ithanul*
> 
> That just checkpoints. It saves at certain set intervals in the config.


The intervals are not effected by config for certain work units, as mine wouldn't listen to my config settings.


----------



## Ithanul

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Benjiw*
> 
> The intervals are not effected by config for certain work units, as mine wouldn't listen to my config settings.


Huh, no clue then.







Maybe something to do with program or how ever they have it programmed.


----------



## Vellinious

Just.read.

https://linustechtips.com/main/topic/561041-980ti-darwin-awards-help/?page=1


----------



## rfarmer

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Vellinious*
> 
> Just.read.
> 
> https://linustechtips.com/main/topic/561041-980ti-darwin-awards-help/?page=1


Note to self, do not take a power drill to my $650 video card. That is just sad.


----------



## Hequaqua

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Vellinious*
> 
> Just.read.
> 
> https://linustechtips.com/main/topic/561041-980ti-darwin-awards-help/?page=1


"Here's your sign."......Bill Engvall

I decided to drop a few of the benchmarks I've been using and posting on here. I cut the list down of the ones that most everyone looks at to compare how the drivers fair.

I am using: Heaven, Valley, Firestrike, The Division(This may change). I would use BM:AK but the benchmark is locked at 60fps, as least it was.

All of them are at 1550/8000 with the exception of The Division. It seems to have a issues when using AB, or something in the game. If I have AB running and start the game, all I get is a black screen(sound is there though). I messed with it a little, finally I just gave up and ran the benchmark at 1506/8000. That is what I game at anyway. I may just update the list and run them all at that. Would be a lot easier, and probably would yield the same information about the drivers.

Here ya go. This includes yesterdays and today's drivers. FYI, I didn't have any issues with the 364.47 driver install. I do have duel monitors.

364.51 Driver Benchmarks SLI


----------



## reev3r

Why not just go to websites like g2a, or kinguin? They facilitate people selling their game codes and software/operating systems... I got GTA V from there three weeks before release for $25, you still can't find it for under $40 for the most part. I also got a Windows 8.1 serial for $15, just so I could upgrade to 10, I have been getting whatever the best AV is for the year for the past three years, and never have I spent more that $4 for a year or the best AV there is..


----------



## Benjiw

Hehehehehe


----------



## Benjiw

Getting closer!


----------



## Nenkitsune

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *hurricane28*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Nenkitsune*
> 
> in that case its perfect for me. I always end up looking for mods to make cars handle more realistically. I found one for NFS Shift 2 that made the cars handling very realistic. (that game overall had pretty good driving physics) I wasn't even aware that there was a new dirt game out.
> 
> 
> 
> In that case, good luck
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Its too hard for me and the cards are all over the place in Dirt rally.
> 
> Never had that issue with other racing games though, maybe a bug in the game?
> 
> I liked playing NF2 and the game play was very good too.
> 
> Dirt rally came out a couple of months ago i guess.
Click to expand...

Just wanted to let you know I got the game. Holy crap the driving physics of this game are SPOT ON PERFECT. It's tough to become fast but it's so satisfying once you get the hang of driving. I just started today so I'm driving a mini cooper. I had a eureka moment and my times started dropping like crazy (as long as I don't mess up) things like left foot braking, fwd understeer during acceleration, etc, are so spot on it's great. Going through a turn flat out, lift just a bit, tap the throttle, and get the car to rotate through a turn is so satisfying. Same with going down long straights flat out with sequential left 5's and right 6's over crest, catching just a bit of air at an off angle, correcting mid air and landing the car to get it through the next turn feels a lot better than the older dirt games.


----------



## SC2Steven

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Vellinious*
> 
> It should work, with an adapter. Get one of the 2 x 6 pins to 1 x 8 pin adapters...


yeah you were right =) infact still with the old psu i connected it and tested with 6 + 6 pin connecting to 6pin + 6 to 8 pin adapter =)
Welcome MSI 970 =)
Im about testing it today, via- unigine valley 4.0 and firestrike (i need to play a bit on processor if i wanna play firestrike)
anyways the card still at stock bios seem holding 15 clocks (195 mhz) an +600 memory with barely artifacts on both unigine valley and firestrike , for gaming i could have not tested yet for time, but seem being chill at 130 + core and 500+ memory, anyways ill keep the stock bios until the my new evga 80gold+ 90% eff Psu, i may not stress my vultech with this card, i just am having testing it a bit.
this is second/third valley i ran, with nvidia panel on quality and MFAA actived


----------



## Vellinious

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Benjiw*
> 
> Getting closer!


Solid run, nice score!


----------



## Ithanul

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Vellinious*
> 
> Just.read.
> 
> https://linustechtips.com/main/topic/561041-980ti-darwin-awards-help/?page=1


Wow, someone was not thinking that day.


----------



## ludkoto

Hello guys
What do you think about this bios for my 970 g1 gaming inspecially the power table first time doing power table.
I wanna try undervolt them. I probably won't need mess with the power table if overvolting coz g1s got pretty high tdp but just testing.
And any tips how to flash both gpus without having to take the pc appart?

1506MHz1.2v305W.zip 136k .zip file


----------



## Sabertooth365

graphic score seems to be nuts


----------



## johnd0e

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ludkoto*
> 
> Hello guys
> What do you think about this bios for my 970 g1 gaming inspecially the power table first time doing power table.
> I wanna try undervolt them. I probably won't need mess with the power table if overvolting coz g1s got pretty high tdp but just testing.
> And any tips how to flash both gpus without having to take the pc appart?
> 
> 1506MHz1.2v305W.zip 136k .zip file


To flash one card at a time with both installed use

nvflash --list

Nvflash --index=0 bios.rom

Nvflash --index=1 bios.rom

It will list each card once you type nvflash --list.


----------



## spyshagg

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Sabertooth365*
> 
> 
> 
> graphic score seems to be nuts


Hello team green









Can I ask if the clocks on this firestrike score (1600/2000) are 24/7 stable clocks or are they suicide runs?

I'm not aware of what the 970 can clock and i'm trying to gauge where my 290x fits on the grand scheme of things

thx guys


----------



## kanttii

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Vellinious*
> 
> Just.read.
> 
> https://linustechtips.com/main/topic/561041-980ti-darwin-awards-help/?page=1


GOSH....







UNBELIEVABLE! No. 1 fail this year DDD why on Earth didn't he think of 2 sided tape or something if he wanted to use the wrong cooler for the GPU?!

Well, now we know there definitely are multiple layers in the PCB







thanks for sharing, best laugh in a long while







...though it IS sad. But at least he's looking at the positive side...

Wow.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *spyshagg*
> 
> Hello team green
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Can I ask if the clocks on this firestrike score (1600/2000) are 24/7 stable clocks or are they suicide runs?
> 
> I'm not aware of what the 970 can clock and i'm trying to gauge where my 290x fits on the grand scheme of things
> 
> thx guys


Hi







those might be.. but my max 100% stable clocks are 1506.5Mhz core and 7800Mhz memory. I wish I could get memory higher, but every driver update forces me to lower it because of instability.. it was at 8100Mhz last summer 100% stable in everything, now 7800mhz.... At these settings (and OC'd GPC 1506.5mhz, XBAR+L2C+SYS 1405mhz clocks) my card gets around 13000-13500 with the usual apps etc. open that I use when gaming: chrome/chromium, skype, telegram, sometimes music, onedrive syncing in the background, PlayClaw for screenshots etc, nvidia share recording... Stock was about 7000-7500 so it's a pretty nice improvement even if this can't get to those crazy 1600mhz & 8.2ghz clocks








Here's what GPU-Z says. I find it easiest to compare cards this way, by looking at their pixel & texture fillrates and memory bandwidth and of course benchmark scores:

I'm now using a different BIOS version than in the screenshot, but it doesn't affect the numbers, just stability.

EDIT: Wow nice that 290x is powerful!


----------



## Sabertooth365

Hi Spyshagg, in my case these clocks are not suicide runs, they seem to hold nicely when gaming.. but i have say the score seems to differ from 13950 to that 14600 graphic score when benching which really doesnt seem right ... i´m not really too clued up much about the 290x tho sorry ... i have to say that the valley or heaven 4.0 seem to be more reliable scorewise ... but thats only my opinion.. dont what you guys think


----------



## spyshagg

A >400$ non modded card getting 14600 firestrike is really good. If it holds those clocks while gaming then its even better. Good cards indeed







Mine is 24/7 but needed bios flashing and timings tweaking, so a lot more effort to get the performance out of it.

Thank you both for the input!!


----------



## owikhan

"Display driver stopped responding and has recovered"
Why sometime this error came?


----------



## Sabertooth365

but this is insane 364.47 drivers ... how can it make sense.. not moaning or anything but got me scratching me head


----------



## Vellinious

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *spyshagg*
> 
> A >400$ non modded card getting 14600 firestrike is really good. If it holds those clocks while gaming then its even better. Good cards indeed
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mine is 24/7 but needed bios flashing and timings tweaking, so a lot more effort to get the performance out of it.
> 
> Thank you both for the input!!


14.6k graphics score in Firestrike is kinda low for a 290X.....


----------



## Sabertooth365

that was my 970 ... but cant work out why its that high thats all


----------



## Vellinious

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Sabertooth365*
> 
> that was my 970 ... but cant work out why its that high thats all


The 970s are capable of hitting almost 15k. That said, if you usually don't get those kinds of graphics scores, it could be that your bench is glitching. The FPS for graphics test 1 and 2 are pretty telling there.....GS #2 will glitch out a lot more often than GS #1, and give overall scores that are artificially inflated.

Can you post your link?


----------



## Sabertooth365

i see what you mean by roughly 7+ fps difference between GS 1 & 2....


----------



## Hequaqua

I emailed EKWB over a week ago about getting blocks for my gpu's. Their site lists one of my cards, but not the other.

The one listed is this one:
MSI GTX970 4g Gaming 912-V316-032

I don't see this one listed:
MSI GTX970 4g Gaming 912-V316-006

I gave them the exact model number and few pic links...no response.


----------



## Vellinious

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Sabertooth365*
> 
> 
> 
> i see what you mean by roughly 7+ fps difference between GS 1 & 2....


Just looking at those frame rates, it looks like graphics test 2 may have glitched a tiny bit giving it an artificially high FPS boosting the overall graphics score. It's certainly not as bad as some I've seen (70fps in GS1, and 120fps in GS2), and certainly not bad enough to catch the ire of the validation program, but....yeah.


----------



## Hequaqua

It's a warm one tonight. I got lucky and got 2 0x21 runs!


----------



## Ithanul

Darn, nice. Almost the same amount as just my one 980Ti going (It averages around 650k-750k PPD @ 1538MHz core clock). Now if I ever get around to having all six of my maxwells going the points would be nuts.







Or have all eight of my GPUs going. Busy atm getting two other computers built.


----------



## daunow

I love how evga gave me no notification that they shippsed my car and now I have to find time during the day to go get my ******* package 20 minutes away.

I swear I am not gonna buy from this company ever again, they are just god dam ******* awful.


----------



## hertz9753

Maybe you were to busy texing to notice that delivery required a person over 18 to sign for the package. UPS also leaves stickies on your door every time they try to deliver with the next time they will be back.


----------



## Benjiw

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *daunow*
> 
> I love how evga gave me no notification that they shippsed my car and now I have to find time during the day to go get my ******* package 20 minutes away.
> 
> I swear I am not gonna buy from this company ever again, they are just god dam ******* awful.


I don't understand why you're so pissed, EVGA have a stirling record for customer support...


----------



## Vellinious

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *daunow*
> 
> I love how evga gave me no notification that they shippsed my car and now I have to find time during the day to go get my ******* package 20 minutes away.
> 
> I swear I am not gonna buy from this company ever again, they are just god dam ******* awful.


Yes, damn them for having the BEST customer service in the ENTIRE industry....

/smack


----------



## daunow

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *hertz9753*
> 
> Maybe you were to busy texing to notice that delivery required a person over 18 to sign for the package. UPS also leaves stickies on your door every time they try to deliver with the next time they will be back.


how you expect someone to be on their house 24/7 ??????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????
??

If you actually bothered to read, you would noticed that I said I have to get it on a UPS office 20 minutes away from were I live, and that's why I am pissed off.

Most company's tell you when your stuff has been ship via email with a tracking number, tell me a reason why I shouldn't complain about this.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Benjiw*
> 
> I don't understand why you're so pissed, EVGA have a stirling record for customer support...


Not for me man.. these people have been hell.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Vellinious*
> 
> Yes, damn them for having the BEST customer service in the ENTIRE industry....
> 
> /smack











lmao


----------



## hertz9753

http://www.overclock.net/t/1449035/overclocks-hardware-software-representative-initiative/0_20

We do have some reps that are listed on OC.

I wasn't trying to mean @daunow. I know what happened and also uderstand that you are angry that you missed the the package 3 days in a row.

EVGA alway sends emails when they ship so you can track the shipment.


----------



## daunow

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *hertz9753*
> 
> http://www.overclock.net/t/1449035/overclocks-hardware-software-representative-initiative/0_20
> 
> We do have some reps that are listed on OC.
> 
> I wasn't trying to mean @daunow. I know what happened and also uderstand that you are angry that you missed the the package 3 days in a row.
> 
> EVGA alway sends emails when they ship so you can track the shipment.


Yeah my bad, I over reacted, thanks yo.


----------



## hertz9753

Now I have to call Dr. Phil and tell him that worked out your anger issues and you won't be on his show.









Where I live I can't get items shipped direct to the UPS depot for pickup but they will send them there if I fail with a package that needs to be signed for.


----------



## kgtuning

This is another reason I love having a stay at home wife taking care of our kids... And signing for video cards and such... Lol


----------



## Ithanul

Yeah, I can understand if the darn post office is far away.

I'm just glad they have one out here in the small town in the country side not to far away from me. It would be a pain in the arse if I had to drive into downtown of the city that 35-40min trip from me (I currently out in the country side farm land boonies).


----------



## Hequaqua

I'm normally home all day.

They(UPS,FEDEX, USPS) just leave it and run. They never ring the bell, or knock. The dog normally lets me know when my packages get here. lol

There have been a few times when I am WATCHING for them....nothing. Walk into the office to look at the tracking: Delivered. I'm like WTH, look at the door, Bam! package. lmao


----------



## rpnp7

Hey guys I have 2 friends selling me 2 different used cards both of which have 1.5 years+ warranty on them with original box & accessories, which one would you buy & why?

1) EVGA GTX 970 SSC ACX 2.0+ - $345 CAD (Canadian dollars)
2) EVGA GTX 780 Ti Classified - $345 CAD (Canadian dollars)

http://www.evga.com/products/Specs/GPU.aspx?pn=e62b059f-ead9-4f90-a4d1-49c3df7ed0b1
http://www.evga.com/products/Specs/GPU.aspx?pn=88601331-dbce-436d-8eb3-37f1f63b6745

Some people say the Gtx 780 ti classified is faster then or equal to a Gtx 980.
Which one would you go for & why?


----------



## Vellinious

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *rpnp7*
> 
> Hey guys I have 2 friends selling me 2 different used cards both of which have 1.5 years+ warranty on them with original box & accessories, which one would you buy & why?
> 
> 1) EVGA GTX 970 SSC ACX 2.0+ - $345 CAD (Canadian dollars)
> 2) EVGA GTX 780 Ti Classified - $345 CAD (Canadian dollars)
> 
> http://www.evga.com/products/Specs/GPU.aspx?pn=e62b059f-ead9-4f90-a4d1-49c3df7ed0b1
> http://www.evga.com/products/Specs/GPU.aspx?pn=88601331-dbce-436d-8eb3-37f1f63b6745
> 
> Some people say the Gtx 780 ti classified is faster then or equal to a Gtx 980.
> Which one would you go for & why?


If I had to choose, it'd be the classy. But, at this point in time, I'd just wait. If you have to have a GPU to use for a couple of months to wait out the new releases, get on EVGA and buy a B stock 750ti or something just to get you by. At least.....that's what I'd do. Especially with the DX12 games going to be releasing pretty soon, the 780ti isn't going to support it, and the 970 is just a 970....


----------



## Ithanul

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Hequaqua*
> 
> I'm normally home all day.
> 
> They(UPS,FEDEX, USPS) just leave it and run. They never ring the bell, or knock. The dog normally lets me know when my packages get here. lol
> 
> There have been a few times when I am WATCHING for them....nothing. Walk into the office to look at the tracking: Delivered. I'm like WTH, look at the door, Bam! package. lmao


Pretty much what they do out here. Think they maybe scared of our black pit. Though, she would just like to plow you down and give big ol lick kisses.


----------



## Hequaqua

She's inside....they have no reason to fear....lol

They did the same thing before we got her. Maybe they are afraid of their shadows....


----------



## DeathAngel74

I finally broke down, lol.








Can I be join the SLI club too?


----------



## kgtuning

At 1500/8000 my FTW's do not like anything over 80C for temps.. Can't wait to get water blocks.


----------



## Mr-Dark

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DeathAngel74*
> 
> I finally broke down, lol.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Can I be join the SLI club too?


Why not the Evga 1300w G2 for 179$ ? i'm getting that so no need to upgrade the psu for long time


----------



## DeathAngel74

Is the 1000W not enough? for 2 970's @ 1507/8000?


----------



## Mr-Dark

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DeathAngel74*
> 
> Is the 1000W not enough? for 2 970's @ 1507/8000?


Even 850w enough but extra 300w for 20$ is big deal


----------



## Hequaqua

I'm running a 750w, no issues at all.

On another note. Look how nice the SLI is running. I can't believe the Vram usage on The Division.



EDIT: On the PSU talk. I was at 4.5ghz and 1550/8000 and the max wattage I saw on my Kill-A-Watt was 575w.

EDIT II: MSI has already processed and mailed my rebate to me!! Less than a week!


----------



## Nenkitsune

575 with sli?

Sent from my SM-N910P using JellyBombed Tapatalk 2


----------



## Hequaqua

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Nenkitsune*
> 
> 575 with sli?
> 
> Sent from my SM-N910P using JellyBombed Tapatalk 2


Yep...


Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


----------



## Nenkitsune

Thats crazy. 1550/8000 i was seeing upwards of 700+ during firestrike lol

In other news, my friend is having issues with his pc. He bought basically new everything to upgrade from his alienware x51 with a dying psu. He bought a new cpu and gpu (the card i used to do sli) and a new psu and case. He ended up buying a new mobo too since the itx board for the alienware had some oddities to it

Anyways, he hooks everything up, hits the power, and nothing. I think his psu was doa so i told him how to jump the atx connector with it out of the case with only a molex fan connected to see if it powers up or if it does more of the same.

Sucks too cause he hasnt been able to do any pc gaming all week as a result

Sent from my SM-N910P using JellyBombed Tapatalk 2


----------



## Hequaqua

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Nenkitsune*
> 
> Thats crazy. 1550/8000 i was seeing upwards of 700+ during firestrike lol
> 
> In other news, my friend is having issues with his pc. He bought basically new everything to upgrade from his alienware x51 with a dying psu. He bought a new cpu and gpu (the card i used to do sli) and a new psu and case. He ended up buying a new mobo too since the itx board for the alienware had some oddities to it
> 
> Anyways, he hooks everything up, hits the power, and nothing. I think his psu was doa so i told him how to jump the atx connector with it out of the case with only a molex fan connected to see if it powers up or if it does more of the same.
> 
> Sucks too cause he hasnt been able to do any pc gaming all week as a result
> 
> Sent from my SM-N910P using JellyBombed Tapatalk 2


Here ya go....I'm a little bored....lol






4.5ghz 1550/8000


----------



## DeathAngel74

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mr-Dark*
> 
> Even 850w enough but extra 300w for 20$ is big deal


Should I just go single 980ti? and 1000w-1300w psu?


----------



## Mr-Dark

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Hequaqua*
> 
> Here ya go....I'm a little bored....lol
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 4.5ghz 1550/8000


Nice bro!

I still want to see your pc picture with 2 card


----------



## Mr-Dark

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DeathAngel74*
> 
> Should I just go single 980ti? and 1000w-1300w psu?


Single 980Ti is the best.. many games start use +4gb at 1080p.. the hybrid Ti is the way to go









a new pc on the way

I7 6700k
Asus VIII Hero Z170
Gskill Trident-Z 3200mhz 32GB
Evga Hybrid 980 Ti in SLI
Evga 1300w Psu
Corsair H115i Extreme cooler
Sa 950 Pro (windows)
Sa 850 Evo 1TB *3..

should be strong build


----------



## Hequaqua

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mr-Dark*
> 
> Nice bro!
> 
> I still want to see your pc picture with 2 card


You mean installed? lol


----------



## hurricane28

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Hequaqua*
> 
> Here ya go....I'm a little bored....lol
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 4.5ghz 1550/8000


Looks cool dude









How is it possible that you get audio and i don't? I hear nothing when i run Firestrike lol


----------



## Mr-Dark

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Hequaqua*
> 
> You mean installed? lol


Yea..


----------



## Hequaqua

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Hequaqua*
> 
> You mean installed? lol


That was the demo running. lol

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mr-Dark*
> 
> Yea..


Here ya go:


Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


----------



## Hequaqua

@hurricane28

I bet your FX might do really well in The Division, it loads up all my threads really nice. It seems to like a OC on the CPU too. I just ran it at 4.5ghz and 1506/8000 on Ultra and got 110.4fps. About 2 fps higher than 4.0 and 1550/8000.

Granted that is SLI, but I still think the AMD's would do well.


----------



## DeathAngel74

So 2x970 ftw+ and evga 1300w g2? holy **** 108A  and pro sli bridge? or 1300W G2 and 980ti? evga ftw 2.0+ or Gigabyte xtreme?
Are Batman AK, TW3, and SW:BF SLI compatible?


----------



## Hequaqua

If money isn't a issue 980ti.

I just read where the gtx1080 with 8g gddr5x might show up in May.

http://www.guru3d.com/news-story/rumor-geforce-gtx-1080-8gb-gddr5x-based-on-pascal-gpu-in-may.html

All rumors as this point though...lol


----------



## Mr-Dark

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Hequaqua*
> 
> That was the demo running. lol
> Here ya go:
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


Sexy as hell bro, love it








Quote:


> So 2x970 ftw+ and evga 1300w g2? holy **** 108A  and pro sli bridge? or 1300W G2 and 980ti? evga ftw 2.0+ or Gigabyte xtreme?
> Are Batman AK, TW3, and SW:BF SLI compatible?


I think 1300w G2 + Ti Xtreme is the way to go.. ( I still love the hybrid )









SW:BF and TW3 is SLI friendly while batman hate SLI...


----------



## DeathAngel74

@Mr-Dark
Are the evga 980ti ftw+ voltage locked at 1.212v?


----------



## Mr-Dark

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DeathAngel74*
> 
> @Mr-Dark
> Are the evga 980ti ftw+ voltage locked at 1.212v?


No, its not for sure.. 1.312v is the limit


----------



## DeathAngel74

So Gigabyte XTreme? Rather than EVGA ftw+?


----------



## Hequaqua

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mr-Dark*
> 
> Sexy as hell bro, love it
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I think 1300w G2 + Ti Xtreme is the way to go.. ( I still love the hybrid )
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SW:BF and TW3 is SLI friendly while batman hate SLI...


I'll get it cleaned up a little and get some better pics. I put that fan on top of the card for temps. I went nuts yesterday. I came in, it was folding, and the temp on the top card was 70°C!

I opened the case, threw that fan on, then I put a house fan blowing in.

Nothing against AMD, but I don't think my OCD would serve me well with the temps those get to sometimes...lol

EDIT: FYI, I've emailed EKWB 4 times inquiring about blocks. Not a single reply.







I know they have one that will fit my one card.


----------



## Mr-Dark

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DeathAngel74*
> 
> So Gigabyte XTreme? Rather than EVGA ftw+?


The Xtreme have better cooling/ extra 6pin power / Ln2 bios.. also the average OC for Xtreme chip is better than the FTW..


----------



## johnd0e

@DeathAngel74

I'd go for the 980ti xtreme and 1300w psu, that way if you decide to go sli ever youll have eniugh power forsure.

The 980ti xtreme also has samsung memory and i believe is binned. Plus now EK is making a waterblock for the card so in the future you can put it underwater if you desire higher clocks.

Really is a great card.


----------



## daunow

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Hequaqua*
> 
> I'm running a 750w, no issues at all.
> 
> On another note. Look how nice the SLI is running. I can't believe the Vram usage on The Division.
> 
> 
> 
> EDIT: On the PSU talk. I was at 4.5ghz and 1550/8000 and the max wattage I saw on my Kill-A-Watt was 575w.
> 
> EDIT II: MSI has already processed and mailed my rebate to me!! Less than a week!


Nice, what level you gotten too?


----------



## Vellinious

Are there blocks available for the Extreme?


----------



## Mr-Dark

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Hequaqua*
> 
> I'll get it cleaned up a little and get some better pics. I put that fan on top of the card for temps. I went nuts yesterday. I came in, it was folding, and the temp on the top card was 70°C!
> 
> I opened the case, threw that fan on, then I put a house fan blowing in.
> 
> Nothing against AMD, but I don't think my OCD would serve me well with the temps those get to sometimes...lol
> 
> EDIT: FYI, I've emailed EKWB 4 times inquiring about blocks. Not a single reply.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I know they have one that will fit my one card.


Black for which card ? Giga Xtreme ? if yes they work on it already so it will be in the market soon


----------



## Vellinious

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mr-Dark*
> 
> Black for which card ? Giga Xtreme ? if yes they work on it already so it will be in the market soon


Who is working on it? EK? Wonder why they're making a block so late in the game.....


----------



## Hequaqua

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *daunow*
> 
> Nice, what level you gotten too?


Like 5 or 6. I installed it on my son's computer and he created his own profile and played it last night. I mess with a little at night. I think I've played maybe 3 hours.

I have two rebates coming. One for 15.00 the other for 20.00. I think I'm going to pick this up:


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mr-Dark*
> 
> Black for which card ? Giga Xtreme ? if yes they work on it already so it will be in the market soon


No, for my MSI. They have one that fits the 012 ending card, but not the 006 one. They are on different PCB versions. The 012 is 1.3, the 006 is 1.1. Still, I haven't heard anything in over a week. Oh well.


----------



## Mr-Dark

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Vellinious*
> 
> Who is working on it? EK? Wonder why they're making a block so late in the game.....


Yes EK, i see a twitch from them about that card confirm they work on it
Quote:


> No, for my MSI. They have one that fits the 012 ending card, but not the 006 one. They are on different PCB versions. The 012 is 1.3, the 006 is 1.1. Still, I haven't heard anything in over a week. Oh well.


Oh no idea about that, also never hear about Gaming card's Rev


----------



## Hequaqua

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mr-Dark*
> 
> Yes EK, i see a twitch from them about that card confirm they work on it
> Oh no idea about that, also never hear about Gaming card's Rev


I can't afford to go water anyway. Just the 2 blocks would be like 250-275.00.


----------



## DeathAngel74

Meh, I can't justify the 980ti right now...such a wuss, LOL! Especially when the 980Ti costs the same as everything in that picture!


----------



## Ithanul

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DeathAngel74*
> 
> Should I just go single 980ti? and 1000w-1300w psu?


You probably can get away with less if only using one 980Ti. My two 980Tis OCed @ 1538MHz folding with system eat a little over 900Watts (Reason I need a bigger UPS). I can bench them at 1570/8000 with stock BIOS. Need to get around to modifying the BIOS and see if I can take them higher.

Actually need to start messing with the two 970s I have. Though, debating about getting rid of the ASUS Turbo so I have a spot to put a Pascal in to mess/test around with for folding. Probably later throw the other 970 into my Dad's build that I am doing. I got enough GPUs laying about, need to thin my herd.


----------



## DeathAngel74

This is what I have Tripp-Lite ISOBAR ULTRA8. Free from AT&T. lol, since their router kept crashing.
http://www.tripplite.com/isobar-8-outlet-surge-protector-12-ft-cord-3840-joules~ISOBAR8ULTRA/

*Output (Watts) 1440*


----------



## Ithanul

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DeathAngel74*
> 
> This is what I have Tripp-Lite ISOBAR ULTRA8
> http://www.tripplite.com/isobar-8-outlet-surge-protector-12-ft-cord-3840-joules~ISOBAR8ULTRA/
> 
> *Output (Watts) 1440*


Not a surge protector. UPS, I currently have a Tripplite 900Watt one. Need to get me the server grade industrial one since I am currently working at moving the folder over to a 3930K with three GPUs and full water cooled.







No way can it handle both of my computers at once then.

The big bugger I have now. Just need to get myself a bigger one.
Plus, I probably have three or four computers by the end of this year. So, a bigger one is definitely on my list of things to get.



Though, been eyeing this one: http://www.amazon.com/CyberPower-PR3000LCD-Smart-Sinewave-3000VA/dp/B00ANU8M3Y/ref=sr_1_24?s=pc&ie=UTF8&qid=1453833387&sr=1-24&keywords=ups


----------



## hurricane28

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Hequaqua*
> 
> @hurricane28
> 
> I bet your FX might do really well in The Division, it loads up all my threads really nice. It seems to like a OC on the CPU too. I just ran it at 4.5ghz and 1506/8000 on Ultra and got 110.4fps. About 2 fps higher than 4.0 and 1550/8000.
> 
> Granted that is SLI, but I still think the AMD's would do well.


I am not sure what you are on about but my FX plays nicely at almost everything i can throw at it









Every game is smooth and the frames are more than playable even at 1440P high settings.

But these chips really start to work nicely when i am working in Adobe, especially when i render or export and when i add multiple layers on each clip when this chip starts to shine because than all my cores are being utilized to the full 100%.


----------



## Alpharevx

Hello guys, i think i have a problem here with my strix gtx 970 & gpu-z, so i bios modded this by disabling boost & "bake-in" guide.. gpu-z showing on the gpu tab that the boost is 1519mhz



but when benchmark or gaming, on the sensors i only see that my core goes up to 1392.3mhz



is that normal? and btw the info osd on Valley Benchmark shows that my gpu is 1519mhz








PS : when i overclock via afterburner it shows the right value 
that means that my gpu isn't overclocked or what?


----------



## Benjiw

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Alpharevx*
> 
> Hello guys, i think i have a problem here with my strix gtx 970 & gpu-z, so i bios modded this by disabling boost & "bake-in" guide.. gpu-z showing on the gpu tab that the boost is 1519mhz
> 
> 
> 
> but when benchmark or gaming, on the sensors i only see that my core goes up to 1392.3mhz
> 
> 
> 
> is that normal? and btw the info osd on Valley Benchmark shows that my gpu is 1519mhz
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PS : when i overclock via afterburner it shows the right value
> that means that my gpu isn't overclocked or what?


It's throttling because of the PerfCaps, I see green and that is a PWR PerfCap.

In other news, DAMMIT!!!!


----------



## Hequaqua

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *hurricane28*
> 
> I am not sure what you are on about but my FX plays nicely at almost everything i can throw at it
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Every game is smooth and the frames are more than playable even at 1440P high settings.
> 
> But these chips really start to work nicely when i am working in Adobe, especially when i render or export and when i add multiple layers on each clip when this chip starts to shine because than all my cores are being utilized to the full 100%.


I just mean that a lot of games don't take advantage of all the cores, and that the perhaps The Division would. Nothing negative.


----------



## Vellinious

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Alpharevx*
> 
> Hello guys, i think i have a problem here with my strix gtx 970 & gpu-z, so i bios modded this by disabling boost & "bake-in" guide.. gpu-z showing on the gpu tab that the boost is 1519mhz
> 
> 
> 
> but when benchmark or gaming, on the sensors i only see that my core goes up to 1392.3mhz
> 
> 
> 
> is that normal? and btw the info osd on Valley Benchmark shows that my gpu is 1519mhz
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PS : when i overclock via afterburner it shows the right value
> that means that my gpu isn't overclocked or what?


That's a LOT of power limit perf cap.....ouchie


----------



## hurricane28

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Hequaqua*
> 
> I just mean that a lot of games don't take advantage of all the cores, and that the perhaps The Division would. Nothing negative.


I know i was joking









I am playing Need for speed underground 2 at the moment at 1080P but they play dirty tricks if you are further in the game...
When i am at the winning point and the car behind me is waay behind, than all of a sudden at the last round its twice as fast... very annoying.


----------



## Hequaqua

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *hurricane28*
> 
> I know i was joking
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I am playing Need for speed underground 2 at the moment at 1080P but they play dirty tricks if you are further in the game...
> When i am at the winning point and the car behind me is waay behind, than all of a sudden at the last round its twice as fast... very annoying.












My main card is not throttling down when there is no load on it. I don't have anything running.....the other card is at the normal 135mhz at idle.

Suggestions?


----------



## hurricane28

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Hequaqua*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> My main card is not throttling down when there is no load on it. I don't have anything running.....the other card is at the normal 135mhz at idle.
> 
> Suggestions?


Are you on custom BIOS? If so, maybe some setting you forget to adjust?

I have the same thing, my card always runs at 1.275v i want it to run at that voltage under load so i need to tweak my BIOS again. You know what setting i need to change again? I kinda forgot


----------



## Hequaqua

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *hurricane28*
> 
> Are you on custom BIOS? If so, maybe some setting you forget to adjust?
> 
> I have the same thing, my card always runs at 1.275v i want it to run at that voltage under load so i need to tweak my BIOS again. You know what setting i need to change again? I kinda forgot


Two different bios'. The only difference is the bios version number. They have the same exact settings....every voltage slider/fans/power etc. I just looked at them to make sure. It's a really strange clock though, 1164.0. I don't see that in any P-state throughout the bios.

I looked through services, don't see anything out of the ordinary though.



*SOLVED: If I have the monitor refresh rate at 144hz it keeps it at those clocks.*


----------



## Hequaqua

Just got it cleaned up a little. Put my set of custom gpu lines on it. I will have to order me another set from the same gentleman. He does really nice work.

A few new pics:




Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


----------



## SC2Steven

Hello guys, i recently purchased my 970 msi gaming, and i used it at bios stock for a while days.
Used it for like only 2 days with my old psu (vultech 750 gsr)
Today i installed the new psu i also got today (evga 750 GS)
The card it's factory overclocked, when gpuz say it running 1250 7000 on the gpuz sensor it detect 1300 7000.
It seem running bios stock 1.25 v 110% power target full clean firestrike 1550 8400, not a single artifact.

i know, im cpu limited, anyways i like the GS i get, and that's mainly what i like and need.
Im about thinking bios modding, may i act on the gpu voltage except over the TDP? may i really gain something from that?
thank you


----------



## Vellinious

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SC2Steven*
> 
> Hello guys, i recently purchased my 970 msi gaming, and i used it at bios stock for a while days.
> Used it for like only 2 days with my old psu (vultech 750 gsr)
> Today i installed the new psu i also got today (evga 750 GS)
> The card it's factory overclocked, when gpuz say it running 1250 7000 on the gpuz sensor it detect 1300 7000.
> It seem running bios stock 1.25 v 110% power target full clean firestrike 1550 8400, not a single artifact.
> 
> i know, im cpu limited, anyways i like the GS i get, and that's mainly what i like and need.
> Im about thinking bios modding, may i act on the gpu voltage except over the TDP? may i really gain something from that?
> thank you


You're GPU limited too....you hit the power limit perf cap in that screenshot.


----------



## PalominoCreek

Just played GTA V for the first time on PC. 1500/3675, getting green artifacts on cutscenes just like this guy ( https://steamcommunity.com/app/271590/discussions/0/613956964589101766/ ), albeit not as many, just one every twenty seconds or so, and they disappear immediatly. That guy's graphics card seems to be ****ed.

Could it be due to an unstable overclock or is it just the game being a bit... glitchy? I don't seem to notice any artifacts while in game, it's usually just on cutscenes. The cutscenes also make my card run HOOOOT (reached 80C) however FPS wise I'm ALWAYS above 75 even while driving, the problems arise only on cinematics.

I don't know, I'm tempted to add a bit more voltage (1.218V right now) but this game is the only one that has "artifacted" on me. It could also be due to the fact I'm using 3565MB of VRAM. Maybe I should try turning some settings off, it all could be due to it after all, the 970 being a 3.5GB and all maybe it's just hitting the limit.

What do you guys think? Have you had any problems with GTA V?


----------



## johnd0e

@PalominoCreek

are you running a custom bios?


----------



## SC2Steven

H E L P.....................................

oh what a sad thing lol.... im already up for RMA over amazon....
i followed guide i found here with the 970 msi gaming modded bios i found in the same place:
http://www.overclockegaming.com/2015/06/28/bios-mod-per-gpu-maxwell/
and i flashed the bios.
for some reasons the card quitted loading monitors, i tried with igd + that and nothing, loaded windows with idg only and nothing, also by linking at that point the cards 6pin8pin and monitor hdmi cable but nothing, not even read on periphericals, tried to reboot at that point and again black screen / monitors shutted down.....
i don't think there would be a way to flash back any bios in any way, this card is a LED visualizer at her current state, almost a big expensive for her only function.
i called RMA over amazon, i hope that almost like i have no way to see or make work or being card red by the pc, they wouldn't be at the same way so my RMA would going slight fine since they would not know i broke the warranty.
any ideas? since i can still call back the RMA, if ANY body does have any idea it's welcome, have a nice day.


----------



## DeathAngel74

PLease tell me you didnt flash that bios from the web to your card???? Or did you copy the mod to your stock bios? Shutdown the PC, take the MSI card out. Reset the CMOS, pull the battery if you have to. Unplug the cord from the PSU for 10-15minutes. Put the battery back in and boot into the BIOS, select igfx for primary display. save and reset. If you can get into Windows, shutdown, put the card back in and hope you can boot with it installed. IF you have the stock try to flash back. the file from the web prolly wasnt for your specific card.


----------



## SC2Steven

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DeathAngel74*
> 
> PLease tell me you didnt flash that bios from the web to your card???? Or did you copy the mod to your stock bios? Shutdown the PC, take the MSI card out. Reset the CMOS, pull the battery if you have to. Unplug the cord from the PSU for 10-15minutes. Put the battery back in and boot into the BIOS, select igfx for primary display. save and reset. If you can get into Windows, shutdown, put the card back in and hope you can boot with it installed. IF you have the stock try to flash back. the file from the web prolly wasnt for your specific card.


i used the bios i found on the site, it should be from a msi gaming 970 4g like mine....
Cmos over the motherboard or over the gpu? i don't exactly know about what and where is the Cmos.
i tried unplugging the psu cable already tho.
Ill try to locate the battery.
ill try to do this procedure


----------



## DeathAngel74

Every card has a different firmware version. If its the wrong version, the card is bricked until you can load windows with the integrated graphics. Bottom line, don't flash random roms. If you can flash back to stock and get your card up and running, consider yourself lucky. Do yourself a favor and research next time.
http://www.overclock.net/t/1522651/disable-boost-and-bake-in-max-game-stable-clocks-for-maxwell
Food for thought, next time around....


Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


----------



## SC2Steven

DeathAngel this is almost the second beer you deserve by me, maybe also 2 good beers =) i hope ill pay u back the help u gave me in terms of overclocking cards in the time.
The card now live happily, i just followed ur tips and i managed to understand the problem i created, again. i back-flashed by copying parameters and the bios stock modified by the site i already knewn.
it used to clock 1550 8400 , it now clocks 1575 8500, so goldy.
im a fkn saved, not just a pure lucky man. i consider closed my bios flash experience on 970.
you:
-Saved my 750 ti almost twice.
-Modded my 750 ti bios more then twice.
-Saved my 970 once.
i guess the 2 beers may not be enough XD:thumb:


----------



## DeathAngel74

Heh...JUST DON'T DO IT AGAIN!!!!!
Glad you are back up and running. Bedtime


----------



## kanttii

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SC2Steven*
> 
> DeathAngel this is almost the second beer you deserve by me, maybe also 2 good beers =) i hope ill pay u back the help u gave me in terms of overclocking cards in the time.
> The card now live happily, i just followed ur tips and i managed to understand the problem i created, again. i back-flashed by copying parameters and the bios stock modified by the site i already knewn.
> it used to clock 1550 8400 , it now clocks 1575 8500, so goldy.
> im a fkn saved, not just a pure lucky man. i consider closed my bios flash experience on 970.
> you:
> -Saved my 750 ti almost twice.
> -Modded my 750 ti bios more then twice.
> -Saved my 970 once.
> i guess the 2 beers may not be enough XD:thumb:


Great, copying values over is THE way to do it, you never know if the BIOS file gets corrupted when sent over the web even if it's one you extracted yourself!







That happened to me once and after (gulp) a lucky reflash after disabling the card I've always used only BIOS files extracted and modified locally







and if I get a power cut or something, I'll instead redo the whole thing than risk a brick.. 400 euros down the drain wouldn't be too nice huh?


----------



## kanttii

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *PalominoCreek*
> 
> Just played GTA V for the first time on PC. 1500/3675, getting green artifacts on cutscenes just like this guy ( https://steamcommunity.com/app/271590/discussions/0/613956964589101766/ ), albeit not as many, just one every twenty seconds or so, and they disappear immediatly. That guy's graphics card seems to be ****ed.
> 
> Could it be due to an unstable overclock or is it just the game being a bit... glitchy? I don't seem to notice any artifacts while in game, it's usually just on cutscenes. The cutscenes also make my card run HOOOOT (reached 80C) however FPS wise I'm ALWAYS above 75 even while driving, the problems arise only on cinematics.
> 
> I don't know, I'm tempted to add a bit more voltage (1.218V right now) but this game is the only one that has "artifacted" on me. It could also be due to the fact I'm using 3565MB of VRAM. Maybe I should try turning some settings off, it all could be due to it after all, the 970 being a 3.5GB and all maybe it's just hitting the limit.
> 
> What do you guys think? Have you had any problems with GTA V?


GTA V is the ultimate stability benchmark







I get green artifacts & crashes from too high memory overclock OR too low OR too high voltage (when there's a voltage issue there's also cyan artifacts, but idk if the color really matters, just seems to correlate somehow)... Try playing with those? Have you modded your BIOS and clocks of GPC, L2C, SYS & XBAR? If so, try to set those lower. All of these one thing and one step at a time until it's stable, takes time but it's worth it since you'll get to keep as high stable clocks as possible and you'll then know it's definitely at the max it can be!


----------



## hurricane28

Hi 970 fellas,

My card is always running at 1.275v now even at idle, i want to change it but i kinda forgot how and what to change again









Would someone be kind enough to tell me what to change so i get 1.275 under load but stock voltage at idle? Thnx.

Also, how is that new driver 364.51?


----------



## SC2Steven

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DeathAngel74*
> 
> Heh...JUST DON'T DO IT AGAIN!!!!!
> Glad you are back up and running. Bedtime


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kanttii*
> 
> Great, copying values over is THE way to do it, you never know if the BIOS file gets corrupted when sent over the web even if it's one you extracted yourself!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> That happened to me once and after (gulp) a lucky reflash after disabling the card I've always used only BIOS files extracted and modified locally
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> and if I get a power cut or something, I'll instead redo the whole thing than risk a brick.. 400 euros down the drain wouldn't be too nice huh?


Yeah right and thank you deathangel








the good thing is that now the card clock 1575 / 8600 with a few artifacts on firestrike :O, on 1.275

Hellaaa

Hey guys, im pretty fresh and clean at cards of this range and price, what might be a max safe voltage for daily on those cards? is 1.3 or more viable? maybe just 1.3? since the stock is 1.25....


----------



## Hequaqua

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *hurricane28*
> 
> Hi 970 fellas,
> 
> My card is always running at 1.275v now even at idle, i want to change it but i kinda forgot how and what to change again
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Would someone be kind enough to tell me what to change so i get 1.275 under load but stock voltage at idle? Thnx.
> 
> Also, how is that new driver 364.51?


Under Global in 3d Settings in nVidia Control Panel, is the power set to adaptive? I have mine that way, then set the apps to performance in the Program Settings tab.

The new driver isn't bad, not great either. 364.47 gave me better fps in The Division, and held it's own in most benchmarks. 353.62 is still the King, but I need some of the newer drivers.









EDIT: I modded my bios' again. The only thing I changed was the voltage, went from 1.225 to 1.231, didn't help a bit. The second card is a dud as far as great OC'ing one. The memory doesn't like ANYTHING over 8000, at times I'm not sure it likes that either. I could throw more voltage at it and get it better, but being the secondary card, I'll leave it as is. 1506/8000 isn't bad. Just would have like to had a little more...lol


----------



## Vellinious

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *hurricane28*
> 
> Hi 970 fellas,
> 
> My card is always running at 1.275v now even at idle, i want to change it but i kinda forgot how and what to change again
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Would someone be kind enough to tell me what to change so i get 1.275 under load but stock voltage at idle? Thnx.
> 
> Also, how is that new driver 364.51?


Sounds like your power settings in the NVIDIA control panel are probably set to "Prefer Maximum Performance". Use the other setting.


----------



## PalominoCreek

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kanttii*
> 
> GTA V is the ultimate stability benchmark
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I get green artifacts & crashes from too high memory overclock OR too low OR too high voltage (when there's a voltage issue there's also cyan artifacts, but idk if the color really matters, just seems to correlate somehow)... Try playing with those? Have you modded your BIOS and clocks of GPC, L2C, SYS & XBAR? If so, try to set those lower. All of these one thing and one step at a time until it's stable, takes time but it's worth it since you'll get to keep as high stable clocks as possible and you'll then know it's definitely at the max it can be!


It does definitely look that a good stability benchmark, lol. I think my memory clock is not that high though, 3675 when all of you guys get to 4000 almost without a hitch. But my core clock might be the culprit, at 1500.


----------



## Vellinious

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *PalominoCreek*
> 
> It does definitely look that a good stability benchmark, lol. I think my memory clock is not that high though, 3675 when all of you guys get to 4000 almost without a hitch. But my core clock might be the culprit, at 1500.


Memory is really sensitive to temps....so memory overclocking will vary greatly between, not only the TYPE of memory it is (Hynix, Elpida or Samsung), but the ambient temps, and how well the cooler you're using removes the heat from it.


----------



## PalominoCreek

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Vellinious*
> 
> Memory is really sensitive to temps....so memory overclocking will vary greatly between, not only the TYPE of memory it is (Hynix, Elpida or Samsung), but the ambient temps, and how well the cooler you're using removes the heat from it.


That's interesting. As I said, while actually playing the game my temps are more than fine, never getting past 70C and my FPS rarely dropping below 75 but once a cinematic starts everything goes to hell. I reach 80C and the green artifacts and black lines all over the screen start appearing. There's also the fact VRAM usage is a little over 3.5 so that could be a reason too.


----------



## stjepanj

Hy all, this is my golden Msi Gaming OC Edition Gtx [email protected]+mhz/2120mhz ( asicq 88,4%)


----------



## rfarmer

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *stjepanj*
> 
> Hy all, this is my golden Msi Gaming OC Edition Gtx [email protected]+mhz/2120mhz ( asicq 88,4%)


Damn you.







Just kidding, that is a sweet card. Best ASIC score I have seen and a very nice OC.


----------



## Vellinious

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *stjepanj*
> 
> Hy all, this is my golden Msi Gaming OC Edition Gtx [email protected]+mhz/2120mhz ( asicq 88,4%)


Very nice. That's an outstanding Valley score....beat the 970 I had by about 2 fps. Good run.


----------



## hurricane28

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Hequaqua*
> 
> Under Global in 3d Settings in nVidia Control Panel, is the power set to adaptive? I have mine that way, then set the apps to performance in the Program Settings tab.
> 
> The new driver isn't bad, not great either. 364.47 gave me better fps in The Division, and held it's own in most benchmarks. 353.62 is still the King, but I need some of the newer drivers.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> EDIT: I modded my bios' again. The only thing I changed was the voltage, went from 1.225 to 1.231, didn't help a bit. The second card is a dud as far as great OC'ing one. The memory doesn't like ANYTHING over 8000, at times I'm not sure it likes that either. I could throw more voltage at it and get it better, but being the secondary card, I'll leave it as is. 1506/8000 isn't bad. Just would have like to had a little more...lol


No that's not gonna do because I set my BIOS at 1.275v at all times but have no idea how to change it back lol


----------



## Vellinious

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *hurricane28*
> 
> No that's not gonna do because I set my BIOS at 1.275v at all times but have no idea how to change it back lol


Even with all the sliders in the bios set to 1.275v, it'll throttle down.....if the NVIDIA control panel is not set to "prefer maximum performance". Also, if you're using EVGA Precision X, you'll want to make sure "KBoost" is not enabled.

I ran my 970s just like that.


----------



## hurricane28

I set it to adaptive but the voltage remain the same. The only solution is to set it to stock in BIOS and under load it ramps up to 1.275v. If you have set it in BIOS no software can clock it down because its an BIOS mod.

you meant clock speed instead of voltage i guess, clock is going down at idle but voltage remains at 1.275v which is unnecessary because it puts out too much heat.


----------



## Vellinious

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *hurricane28*
> 
> I set it to adaptive but the voltage remain the same. The only solution is to set it to stock in BIOS and under load it ramps up to 1.275v. If you have set it in BIOS no software can clock it down because its an BIOS mod.
> 
> you meant clock speed instead of voltage i guess, clock is going down at idle but voltage remains at 1.275v which is unnecessary because it puts out too much heat.


No, I mean voltage. I had all the of the voltage sliders set to 1.275v / 1.275v, no voltage slider, and my voltage would throttle down with the core. Odd that yours won't....


----------



## hurricane28

Is there a chance that you mistaken something?

I mean, its the same for my CPU voltage, if i set it at a certain voltage in BIOS i am not able to adjust it lower than set in BIOS..

I stay at 1.275v when i set it at adaptive instead of prefer maximum performance.


----------



## Vellinious

Nope. That's why I went ahead and ran it at as a daily driver bios.


----------



## Vellinious

Yeah....found an example. Max voltage 1.275, but throttled down when not under load. I used KBoost most of the time when I was benchmarking, so I don't have many screenshots that don't have KBoost enabled.



http://imgur.com/R2FB0xt


----------



## johnd0e

my 980ti classies are the same way with modded bios's. doesnt matter what i set my global power management to, they always stay at max voltage and clock(set in bios). perhaps its somehow driver related?



it doesnt bother me though.


----------



## hurricane28

No its because what you set in BIOS.. its the same for CPU voltage and clock speed.

If you set it at a certain speed or voltage in BIOS you are no longer able to adjust it in software. Its like a hardware mod or something, i was never be able to even when i had my GTX 660 Ti PE.


----------



## Hequaqua

I put them in paint backwards, but you can see where it ramped up to the 1.231v, then back down .856v. My bios is set to 1.231v.


----------



## johnd0e

my 970's would downclock and undervolt when not being utilized even with modded bios's. but only with power management set to adaptive. only difference between my 970's and my 980ti's is the physical card and the drivers iim using. the 970's were mostly run on 353.62 and the 980ti's are on 364.51.


----------



## hurricane28

Strange, when i set power management to adaptive in global settings the voltage doesn't go down at idle..

I need to look at this tomorrow, i am exhausted, splitting wood all day with a friend of mine so i am going to bed now.

Ttyl 970 friends


----------



## Vellinious

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *johnd0e*
> 
> my 970's would downclock and undervolt when not being utilized even with modded bios's. but only with power management set to adaptive. only difference between my 970's and my 980ti's is the physical card and the drivers iim using. the 970's were mostly run on 353.62 and the 980ti's are on 364.51.


I also stayed on the 353.62 version almost the entire time I had my 970s. Might just be a driver thing... /shrug


----------



## kgtuning

Woohooo just ordered my EK blocks for my 970 FTW's.


----------



## Hequaqua

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kgtuning*
> 
> Woohooo just ordered my EK blocks for my 970 FTW's.


Nice......









I still haven't heard from EKWB.









On another note....I've benchmarked The Division this afternoon. A lot of runs and work. I posted them in the thread for the game.

Here is the link if you would like to take a look.

http://www.overclock.net/t/1589681/gamegpu-the-division-performance-test/290#post_24983931


----------



## hurricane28

Hey guys,

When i restarted my PC it all of a sudden works







It now downclocks to 0.862v and ramps up to 1.275v under load. I just had to reboot the PC i guess in order to make it work. Thnx guys


----------



## rfarmer

Always amazed me the many strange computer behaviors that can be solved on Windows with a simple reboot.


----------



## Hequaqua

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *rfarmer*
> 
> Always amazed me the many strange computer behaviors that can be solved on Windows with a simple reboot.


The 3 R's of Windows.....reboot, reinstall, reformat. lol


----------



## hurricane28

Yeah, especially with Windows 10... Nothing but trouble with lots of things. It looks like it has a will of its own lol


----------



## Hequaqua

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *hurricane28*
> 
> Yeah, especially with Windows 10... Nothing but trouble with lots of things. It looks like it has a will of its own lol


I haven't really had any issues with 10. Of course, I haven't really had any issues since WindowsME. lol I skipped Vista totally...


----------



## rfarmer

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Hequaqua*
> 
> I haven't really had any issues with 10. Of course, I haven't really had any issues since WindowsME. lol I skipped Vista totally...


Wise decision to skip Vista and ME was a nightmare. I just got done formatting and installing Win10. I had gone back to 8.1 when all the stories of M$ spying with Win10 appeared, but they just added dx12 support to Rise of the Tomb Raider and I have to check that out.


----------



## hurricane28

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Hequaqua*
> 
> I haven't really had any issues with 10. Of course, I haven't really had any issues since WindowsME. lol I skipped Vista totally...


Yeah, some people are just lucky i guess lol

Windows 10 is running smooth now on my machine too but i had some problems with it and that's because of the 3rd party software mostly.


----------



## kgtuning

So what do you guys consider a "stable" overclock for gaming? Like passing valley, firestrike etc.


----------



## hurricane28

No, benchmarks are never a good indication of stability IMO.

I look what other people can get and apply 10% less overclock and go from there.


----------



## kgtuning

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *hurricane28*
> 
> No, benchmarks are never a good indication of stability IMO.
> 
> I look what other people can get and apply 10% less overclock and go from there.


Okay, so do you just play a game(s) to see if it's stable? When would you call it stable?


----------



## daunow

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kgtuning*
> 
> Okay, so do you just play a game(s) to see if it's stable? When would you call it stable?


I am guessing no high temps and no driver/gpu crashes.


----------



## daunow

Correct me if I am wrong, but this is not fine, is it? lmao....


----------



## DeathAngel74

??? with the glare, i see samsung vram. what am i missing? My Galaxy S7 came with 4GB DDR4. Amazon finally sent me my code for the Division. If anyone wants to trade for Rise of the Tomb Raider, plz let me know.


----------



## johnd0e

I think he means the missing screw for the heat sink? What are you temps like?


----------



## Hequaqua

The missing screw.....

They sent you a card missing a screw?

Oh my. Dam dude, you do seem to get the short end of the stick...


----------



## DeathAngel74

JUst woke up, I see it now....damn time change. We lost an hour. The manufacturer could send an extra screw? or hardware store for emergency?


----------



## daunow

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DeathAngel74*
> 
> ??? with the glare, i see samsung vram. what am i missing? My Galaxy S7 came with 4GB DDR4.


don't quiet get the joke (it's the 3.5 isn't?)
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *johnd0e*
> 
> I think he means the missing screw for the heat sink? What are you temps like?


yeah
and nah haven't even install it on the computer don't even want to tbh, but might as well. report back in a bit.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Hequaqua*
> 
> The missing screw.....
> 
> They sent you a card missing a screw?
> 
> Oh my. Dam dude, you do seem to get the short end of the stick...


Yes, don't know why.


----------



## Hequaqua

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kgtuning*
> 
> Okay, so do you just play a game(s) to see if it's stable? When would you call it stable?


I run benchmarks to find the top end....watch temps, power, etc.

In gaming I don't think you see a lot of improvement after about 1525-1550. At least I didn't. I have my cards at 1506/8000 and other than a little more heat than I'm used to, no issues. Once you get your perfcaps figured out, most of them will have some on the stock bios, you will be able to find your cards sweet spot.

There is a lot of info here on this thread, and lot of good people to help.

I don't know everything, but what I don't know, my brother does! "old joke"









Seriously, just be patient and take your time.


----------



## Hequaqua

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *daunow*
> 
> don't quiet get the joke (it's the 3.5 isn't?)
> yeah
> and nah haven't even install it on the computer don't even want to tbh, but might as well. report back in a bit.
> Yes, don't know why.


I think the 3.5 bug is not really an issue. I've seen my Vram above 3.5 constantly in The Division. This was just a few minutes ago.



I think nVidia and their drivers team have fixed that issue, for the most part it seems.


----------



## daunow

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Hequaqua*
> 
> I think the 3.5 bug is not really an issue. I've seen my Vram above 3.5 constantly in The Division. This was just a few minutes ago.


What settings are you playing on, are you getting constant 60FPS? I've never really had problems in the division with the GPU mostly it was my CPU being at 100%.

Well I get 69c on fumark gonna try valley, guess it's an improvement over 80c.










Gonna try valley now.


----------



## daunow

That moment when you think you are bench marking but you actually need to hit the button to benchmark.
-still have coil whine
-temps seem to be 8c lower? I mean I don't know what the huge difference between a 750ti and a 970 is that it goes from 50c at max to 72c or 80c but that's next level.


















I feel like I should get a R390 but amd... yeah I don't want to put my luck with that.


----------



## DeathAngel74

I meant the phone, lol. Just traded my s6 for a s7 yesterday. ISn't it 4gb? for the 970's? just the last 512mb gets accessed more slowly? I usually try to keep vram usage under 4000mb to avoid sluggishness.


----------



## Hequaqua

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *daunow*
> 
> What settings are you playing on, are you getting constant 60FPS? I've never really had problems in the division with the GPU mostly it was my CPU being at 100%.
> 
> Well I get 69c on fumark gonna try valley, guess it's an improvement over 80c.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Gonna try valley now.


That was on Ultra.....not sure about the fps really.


----------



## Vellinious

Ugh....why people still use furmark is beyond me....every time I see someone post about using it, it makes my eye twitch.


----------



## daunow

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Hequaqua*
> 
> That was on Ultra.....not sure about the fps really.




What do you mean? aren't you supposed to just use the highest setting?


----------



## Vellinious

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *daunow*
> 
> 
> 
> What do you mean? aren't you supposed to just use the highest setting?


Regardless of the settings....your card would do a lot better without hitting the power limit perf cap that much.


----------



## Hequaqua

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *daunow*
> 
> 
> 
> What do you mean? aren't you supposed to just use the highest setting?


Sorry, I thought you meant the GPU-Z screenshot. lol

On Valley Extreme HD, fullscreen.

Here is a short clip of The Division. I enabled V-sync to 60hz. Ultra 1980x1020:






EDIT: I agree, try to get rid of the perfcaps first.


----------



## kgtuning

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *daunow*
> 
> I am guessing no high temps and no driver/gpu crashes.


I figured as much but it's been years since I've overclocked GPUs.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Hequaqua*
> 
> I run benchmarks to find the top end....watch temps, power, etc.
> 
> In gaming I don't think you see a lot of improvement after about 1525-1550. At least I didn't. I have my cards at 1506/8000 and other than a little more heat than I'm used to, no issues. Once you get your perfcaps figured out, most of them will have some on the stock bios, you will be able to find your cards sweet spot.
> 
> There is a lot of info here on this thread, and lot of good people to help.
> 
> I don't know everything, but what I don't know, my brother does! "old joke"
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Seriously, just be patient and take your time.


That's what I'm shooting for, 1500/8000.. I don't mind taking my time, I just want stable gaming. Thanks guys for the input!


----------



## Hequaqua

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Vellinious*
> 
> Ugh....why people still use furmark is beyond me....every time I see someone post about using it, it makes my eye twitch.


It's good to check your clock real quick, and it will show some voltage perfcaps. That is about all I use it for really.

EDIT: I keep forgetting I'm in SLI, so every time I change a driver I wonder what the heck is going on!







Then I'm like: Here's your sign. lmao

EDIT II: Does anyone know how to enable AB/OSD to show up in Bandicam? I started Riva tuner, added the .exe for Bandicam, but no luck. It doesn't show my fraps counter in the videos either. Grrrrrrrr....lol


----------



## daunow

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Hequaqua*
> 
> Sorry, I thought you meant the GPU-Z screenshot. lol
> 
> On Valley Extreme HD, fullscreen.
> 
> Here is a short clip of The Division. I enabled V-sync to 60hz. Ultra 1980x1020:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> EDIT: I agree, try to get rid of the perfcaps first.


You using ShadowPlay to record?

also yeah, but we all know how that went with changing the bios even with darkz bios settings.. unless I don't have to do that.

I was contemplating on getting another brand, is a back plate really worth it for a gpu?


----------



## daunow

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Hequaqua*
> 
> EDIT II: Does anyone know how to enable AB/OSD to show up in Bandicam? I started Riva tuner, added the .exe for Bandicam, but no luck. It doesn't show my fraps counter in the videos either. Grrrrrrrr....lol


Can always try using MSI afterburners built in recorder, it's pretty neat even shadowplay it's pretty neat and better than bandicam.

Try turning the priotiry on rivaturner and maybe see if that works.


----------



## Hequaqua

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *daunow*
> 
> You using ShadowPlay to record?
> 
> also yeah, but we all know how that went with changing the bios.. unless I don't have to do that.
> 
> I was contemplating on getting another brand, is a back plate really worth it for a gpu?


I've mostly used Shadowplay. It's not too bad. Easy to use, and it shows whatever is on your screen. I have the full version of Fraps, I might use it and see how things look.

I don't think I've tried the one in AB. I know I've used it for screenshots(not the best looking really).

I'll keep messing around with them.....I'll probably just end up using Shadowplay though. .

The backplate isn't a deal breaker. Some of the cards without one do tend to sag a little bit though.


----------



## PalominoCreek

Latest driver (364.51), just crashed on GTA V. Artifacts are still there and it's still using 3.5GB of VRAM despite me lowering the settings considerably.

I'm guessing I should just disable my overclock when playing this game.


----------



## rfarmer

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *PalominoCreek*
> 
> Latest driver (364.51), just crashed on GTA V. Artifacts are still there and it's still using 3.5GB of VRAM despite me lowering the settings considerably.
> 
> I'm guessing I should just disable my overclock when playing this game.


I tested it again yesterday, had not played in a while. No crashes with latest driver and no artifacts, I am also using 3.5GB during cutscenes. I'm at 1506/8000.


----------



## hurricane28

I played COD black ops 3 today and wow that's one nice game to play!

Its very heavy on the CPU which i never seen before. Frames are very good at 1505 MHz core and 1950 MHz on the memory.


----------



## Hequaqua

Well.....did some recording testing. I have to say I'm not impressed with any of them really. lol

I used the one in Afterburner, and Shadowplay.

It seems the one in AB really ate up some frames. I'm sure with some tweaking it might be better. Shadowplay on the other hand didn't seem to make that much of a difference, if at all.

I used the same settings for both recordings. I chose Medium Quality, because I know that I can keep 120hz/fps at that setting.

You can see from the videos where the framerates are really worlds apart.

Test 1 Afterburner






Test 2 Shadowplay






Note: AB's files are huge like Fraps. The first recording I did with AB the file was 32gb!!

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *hurricane28*
> 
> I played COD black ops 3 today and wow that's one nice game to play!
> 
> Its very heavy on the CPU which i never seen before. Frames are very good at 1505 MHz core and 1950 MHz on the memory.


I tried Ghosts on PC, WiiU. Played a little of BOPs 3 on PS4. Didn't care for the maps really. I don't care for consoles at all. lol


----------



## daunow

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Hequaqua*
> 
> Well.....did some recording testing. I have to say I'm not impressed with any of them really. lol
> 
> I used the one in Afterburner, and Shadowplay.
> 
> It seems the one in AB really ate up some frames. I'm sure with some tweaking it might be better. Shadowplay on the other hand didn't seem to make that much of a difference, if at all.
> 
> I used the same settings for both recordings. I chose Medium Quality, because I know that I can keep 120hz/fps at that setting.
> 
> You can see from the videos where the framerates are really worlds apart.
> 
> Test 1 Afterburner
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Test 2 Shadowplay
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Note: AB's files are huge like Fraps. The first recording I did with AB the file was 32gb!!
> I tried Ghosts on PC, WiiU. Played a little of BOPs 3 a little on PS4. Didn't care for the maps really. I don't care for consoles at all. lol


Try using this as video format and use mkv for file output the other settings you can choose, set your bitrate to the same as nvidia and see if there is much difference, sorry if I didn't explain it correctly.


----------



## Hequaqua

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *daunow*
> 
> Try using this as video format and use mkv for file output the other settings you can choose, set your bitrate to the same as nvidia and see if there is much difference, sorry if I didn't explain it correctly.


It won't let me use those settings. I get this error:


----------



## daunow

Contaner format set it to MKV (the one below the setting I told you to change)


----------



## Hequaqua

I changed it. Recorded.....watched about 15 seconds....looks like crap.









I'll mess with them tomorrow.

Thanks for the input though.


----------



## PalominoCreek

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *rfarmer*
> 
> I tested it again yesterday, had not played in a while. No crashes with latest driver and no artifacts, I am also using 3.5GB during cutscenes. I'm at 1506/8000.


It could just be my rig. I haven't touched an AAA demanding game in a long time, I think this might be the first real demanding game I play really. It's not just the GPU suffering, my CPU temps reach 77C which is quite worrying.

I don't know whether I should change my case at this point and get something bigger or change the thermal paste. I think the latter would be less "risky".


----------



## Vellinious

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Hequaqua*
> 
> Well.....did some recording testing. I have to say I'm not impressed with any of them really. lol
> 
> I used the one in Afterburner, and Shadowplay.
> 
> It seems the one in AB really ate up some frames. I'm sure with some tweaking it might be better. Shadowplay on the other hand didn't seem to make that much of a difference, if at all.
> 
> I used the same settings for both recordings. I chose Medium Quality, because I know that I can keep 120hz/fps at that setting.
> 
> You can see from the videos where the framerates are really worlds apart.
> 
> Test 1 Afterburner
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Test 2 Shadowplay
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Note: AB's files are huge like Fraps. The first recording I did with AB the file was 32gb!!
> I tried Ghosts on PC, WiiU. Played a little of BOPs 3 on PS4. Didn't care for the maps really. I don't care for consoles at all. lol


Try Mirillis Action game play recorder. I've been using it and love it.


----------



## Hequaqua

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Vellinious*
> 
> Try Mirillis Action game play recorder. I've been using it and love it.


Downloaded and installed.

Set it up to record at 120fps. I made a folder, Action in my video folder to save the recordings to. It shows up in Action in the export setting.

Chose the Games and Applications. Started Valley, hit F9, it says it's recording. Let it run for about 30 seconds, hit F9 to stop.

No Video anywhere. None in the folder I set, none showing up in the list in the recorder either.

I tried it a few times. Tried Active screen, same thing. Says it's recording, but no video when it's done.

Hmmmmmmm......It is early, maybe I'm missing something.

EDIT: Tried capturing screenshots too. The HUD is red when I was recording. It flashed Green with a little camera icon. No pics in folder.


----------



## Cannonkill

@Vellinious you could try obs to record.


----------



## Hequaqua

Finally heard back from EKWB.

Now I just need to hit the lottery...lol

For the MSI GTX970 4g Gaming 912-V316-006 PCB 1.1 you will need EK-FC970 GTX TF5

For the MSI GTX970 4g Gaming 912-V316-012 PCB 1.3 you will need EK-FC970 GTX TFX

246.00 without the shipping or anything for just the blocks. Ouch! 271.50 w/shipping..


----------



## DeathAngel74

Just picked these up from the Post Office. Worried about ASIC of the second card. Hopefully its at least 67.9 or better......We shall see soon enough.


----------



## Hequaqua

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DeathAngel74*
> 
> Just picked these up from the Post Office. Worried about ASIC of the second card. Hopefully its at least 67.9 or better......We shall see soon enough.


OOO OOO....me too!

Good Luck!!


----------



## DeathAngel74

Phew! Crisis averted! Now to get its flashed and replace the PSU


----------



## Vellinious

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Cannonkill*
> 
> @Vellinious you could try obs to record.


I've tried / used almost all of them. I liked Mirillis Action the best. I use it to record MWO comp drops.


----------



## Cannonkill

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Hequaqua*
> 
> Finally heard back from EKWB.
> 
> Now I just need to hit the lottery...lol
> 
> For the MSI GTX970 4g Gaming 912-V316-006 PCB 1.1 you will need EK-FC970 GTX TF5
> 
> For the MSI GTX970 4g Gaming 912-V316-012 PCB 1.3 you will need EK-FC970 GTX TFX
> 
> 246.00 without the shipping or anything for just the blocks. Ouch! 271.50 w/shipping..


do you see any real diff with the rev 1.3 vs the 1.1 one bec i have the 1.1 and was wondering if there was any real difference


----------



## johnd0e

@DeathAngel74
Can't wait to see what you can get out of it! Hurry up haha.


----------



## DeathAngel74

I still have to rip the pc apart.


----------



## johnd0e

Samsung memory and everything. Nice card


----------



## DeathAngel74

Oh snap! I didn't notice, lol. flashed it already too.
*EDIT:*
Just played a little SW:BF and everything is fine


----------



## Hequaqua

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Cannonkill*
> 
> do you see any real diff with the rev 1.3 vs the 1.1 one bec i have the 1.1 and was wondering if there was any real difference


I will try to get a few pictures of them installed. I have a backplate on the one card, so I can't see it to really compare. I might have some pics of the back when I first got it. I'll see what I can find.

Yes I can tell they are a little different though.

@Vellinious I finally got Mirillis to work...lol I'm not sure what I changed. Anyway, I think it looks the best, on my computer and online.






120hz/fps set for all:
Afterburner had the biggest impact on fps. 85.8fps

Shadowplay has the least impact on fps. 120.1fps

Mirillis Action was in between the two. 102.2fps

I think the Mirillis one looks the best, and the files are huge.


----------



## Cannonkill

@HequaquaI know they are physically different but how about clock and power delivery. I know that the 1.3 has a larger heat sink on the power modules and such but how does this effect thermals on it?


----------



## Hequaqua

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Cannonkill*
> 
> @HequaquaI know they are physically different but how about clock and power delivery. I know that the 1.3 has a larger heat sink on the power modules and such but how does this effect thermals on it?


I really can't answer that. I only had it as a single card for a few benchmarks and to get it match my other card as far as clocks/power/voltage. It's in my computer as the second card, so it is cooler than the other card. I would say temp wise probably about the same. Just off the top of my head, the power seemed a bit better.

Sorry I'm not more helpful.


----------



## PalominoCreek

So I set up the CPU fan to work at full speed on BIOS and I removed my overclock settings. No more artifacting and core temps have not surpassed 70C. Improvements, but I guess I need more voltage to sustain my current overclock.

EDIT:

Also if someone could kindly let me know how to get HWINFO64's OSD to work, that'd be great


----------



## DeathAngel74

All done!


Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


----------



## GaToMaLaCo

lol there is no need to make a dent you know, you can always use a drill XD


----------



## DeathAngel74

the case was delivered that way


----------



## Hequaqua

Looks good!


----------



## DeathAngel74

is it ok to set physx to gpu1? or should i switch it back to auto?


----------



## Vellinious

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DeathAngel74*
> 
> 
> 
> is it ok to set physx to gpu1? or should i switch it back to auto?


Just let the CPU handle it


----------



## syl1979

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *PalominoCreek*
> 
> Also if someone could kindly let me know how to get HWINFO64's OSD to work, that'd be great


First you need to run in parallel RTSS, without it no way to display anything. After that you just need to select in HWinfo64 which item you want to follow. You can adjust the position by setting line and column...


----------



## Cakewalk_S

GTX 970 still kickin! Thing has plenty of power left for all my games.
http://www.3dmark.com/fs/7895480

ASIC score is a joke every time I see it... *58.6%*...lol


----------



## rfarmer

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Cakewalk_S*
> 
> GTX 970 still kickin! Thing has plenty of power left for all my games.
> http://www.3dmark.com/fs/7895480
> 
> ASIC score is a joke every time I see it... *58.6%*...lol


Yeah I'm in the same boat, only 59.2% ASIC and I doubt I will ever break 14,000 graphic score in Firestrike. But it still games like a boss.


----------



## Benjiw

Dirty overclocks.
http://www.3dmark.com/3dm/11188081?


----------



## Mr-Dark

hah, My new build will be Awesome











Samsung Fan boy


----------



## Hequaqua

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mr-Dark*
> 
> hah, My new build will be Awesome
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Samsung Fan boy


Nice, except for those Corsair fans.


----------



## Mr-Dark

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Hequaqua*
> 
> Nice, except for those Corsair fans.


Thx, Ya I know.. looking for good fan's, the Thermaltake Ring 140m but they 3pin's not 4pin's


----------



## Hequaqua

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mr-Dark*
> 
> Thx, Ya I know.. looking for good fan's, the Thermaltake Ring 140m but they 3pin's not 4pin's


My rad is 240, so I went with two Gentle Typhoons....love them. They are really well made. I'm considering some Vardar's though.


----------



## Mr-Dark

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Hequaqua*
> 
> My rad is 240, so I went with two Gentle Typhoons....love them. They are really well made. I'm considering some Vardar's though.


but, Super Ugly







I love how the hardware look not how they perform


----------



## Ithanul

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Hequaqua*
> 
> My rad is 240, so I went with two Gentle Typhoons....love them. They are really well made. I'm considering some Vardar's though.


Yep, GTs are very nice. Have yet to try Varder fans. Though, I do like my eLoops, they seem to be a little bit quieter than my GT AP-15s. But GTs are built like tanks, I still got three that are over six years old now and they still run like a boss.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mr-Dark*
> 
> but, Super Ugly
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I love how the hardware look not how they perform


I have seen worse. At least they don't have a crappy color on them. Then again, I kind of like their industrial look.


----------



## Mr-Dark

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ithanul*
> 
> Yep, GTs are very nice. Have yet to try Varder fans. Though, I do like my eLoops, they seem to be a little bit quieter than my GT AP-15s. But GTs are built like tanks, I still got three that are over six years old now and they still run like a boss.
> I have seen worse. At least they don't have a crappy color on them. Then again, I kind of like their industrial look.


Ya, sound like the Thermaltake ring + Fan controller is the way to go









I'm building a new Pc.. and all should be Red/Black..


----------



## kgtuning

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Hequaqua*
> 
> My rad is 240, so I went with two Gentle Typhoons....love them. They are really well made. I'm considering some Vardar's though.


I love my FF4 Vardar's.. Definitely worth the money IMO.


----------



## Hequaqua

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kgtuning*
> 
> I love my FF4 Vardar's.. Definitely worth the money IMO.


Good to know.









I'm not really in a need for fans....lol I might pick up a couple of 140's for the front intake. The one's in there now are a little loud for me. I have them on my controller, so they aren't too bad.


----------



## DeathAngel74

@Hequaqua
Thermaltake has RIING 12's and RIING 14's red LED fans.


----------



## Hequaqua

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DeathAngel74*
> 
> @Hequaqua
> Thermaltake has RIING 12's and RIING 14's red LED fans.


Not enough rpm's for me...lol

I do like the look though. I have some yate loons in the front now....they aren't too bad really. I'm never really happy with fans....lol


Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


----------



## DeathAngel74

Mine max out at 1600 RPM. Were you looking for something 2000-3000 RPM?


----------



## Ithanul

Darn, last time I touched a 3000rpm fan was a delta. Sound like jet engine starting up and that was a little 30mm fan.







At least I never had to worry about dust on my ASUS mobo back then or heck even in the case.


----------



## DeathAngel74

We have cats, I worry more about their hair getting into my rad. I had to vacuum my H100i GTX rad yesterday, after only a month.








Dust not so much.


----------



## kgtuning

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Hequaqua*
> 
> Good to know.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I'm not really in a need for fans....lol I might pick up a couple of 140's for the front intake. The one's in there now are a little loud for me. I have them on my controller, so they aren't too bad.


The F3's are very quiet IMO at full power. I wanted a little more air flow so the FF4s fit the part for my 3X560 rads.


----------



## nowcontrol

Since the idea of having some TT Riing fans in my case is no longer a worthwhile option because i have added in the NZXT HUE+ for lighting instead, i am now at a point of deciding if it would even be worth replacing the stock corsair fans for some other relatively plain fans at all.

If so, the only two choices i am liking for now are...

these .. Yate Loon D14SM-12

or these .. Enermax T.B.Silence PWM UCTB14P

I have Yate Loons in my NZXT Beta Evo and i really do like them for their effectiveness at such bargin prices, but the Enermax may just have the upper hand here being PWM fans which would give me some control over them via set profiles in the bios.


----------



## johnd0e

I'm running 7 f4 120 er fans (550-2200rpm) in my rig. 4 on my 240 rad in push pull and 3 on my 360. They're awesome fans.


----------



## Ithanul

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DeathAngel74*
> 
> We have cats, I worry more about their hair getting into my rad. I had to vacuum my H100i GTX rad yesterday, after only a month.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dust not so much.


Yeah, I know how that is. Got two cats and one inside dog that is long haired. Talk about hair.


----------



## reptileexperts

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ithanul*
> 
> Yeah, I know how that is. Got two cats and one inside dog that is long haired. Talk about hair.


8 cats, 2 foster cats, 2 Dalmatians.... Cleaned my entire build during a case change (to a case with more filters)... and it wasn't too bad in the hair department. Mainly on the outside.


----------



## Ithanul

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *reptileexperts*
> 
> 8 cats, 2 foster cats, 2 Dalmatians.... Cleaned my entire build during a case change (to a case with more filters)... and it wasn't too bad in the hair department. Mainly on the outside.


Darn, that a lot of fur babies. Though, my Siberian husky...now, she can shed like no other and she a long coat version. Reason the term snow flurries are used around that breed.









Though, my problem is I run my cases with side doors off. Especially my folder, even with a H55 on the 960 the thing shoots heat out like a space heater.







Even worse if I fire up the 980 STRIX since that still has an air cooler on it.

Bad enough that temps are already back in the 80F here...this upcoming Alabama Summer is not going to be fun...


----------



## DeathAngel74

Meh cat hair, dust from kids in living room and wife+daughters(x2) hair


----------



## Nedooo

Hitman 2016 shows 970 weakness








I know it favors AMD but look at that 970 980 gap...


----------



## Vellinious

Has anyone ever found a voltage tool for the 970 STRIX to allow them more voltage? I know changing it in the bios doesn't do anything, just wondered if anyone knew of a voltage tool for them....


----------



## DeathAngel74

Is this normal or is it due to lack of sleep? Never kept SLI for more than 3 days, so /shrug.


Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!









Never drops below 100fps. Average is 138-170fps







.


----------



## Hequaqua

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DeathAngel74*
> 
> Is this normal or is it due to lack of sleep? Never kept SLI for more than 3 days, so /shrug.
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Never drops below 100fps. Average is 138-170fps
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> .


I don't have it. I know in BF4 on Ultra I get around those same rates.

What is killing me is The Division. There is NOT an issue with the 3.5gb-.5gb slow Vram. On ultra is stays any where from around 3700 to 3900...sometime pops over 4000.



How much is SW:BF right now? I haven't looked in a while.

Nevermind, just looked....I can't believe they are still trying to get 59.99 for it.


----------



## DeathAngel74

$60, $70 or $120. Dang!!!!
http://starwars.ea.com/starwars/battlefront/buy
Its like BF4 with Star Wars Characters


----------



## johnd0e

yea those frames look about right. i was seeing typically over 150FPS with my 970's and my 6700k on BF4


----------



## DeathAngel74

Thanks guys! Spring Break starts on Saturday, I'll get a series of benchmarks done. I can't watch the Firestrike demo for more than 10 minute anymore, lol.


----------



## DeathAngel74

If anyone wants the division and bombshell, I'll trade for Rise of the Tomb Raider. PM me...


----------



## daunow

"Just RMA the card again" - EVGA 2016


----------



## Hequaqua

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DeathAngel74*
> 
> $60, $70 or $120. Dang!!!!
> http://starwars.ea.com/starwars/battlefront/buy
> Its like BF4 with Star Wars Characters


I played the Beta....it looks great, just not enough content to justify 60.00. Just my opinion though. lol
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *daunow*
> 
> "Just RMA the card again" - EVGA 2016


So you are sending it back? Again?


----------



## DeathAngel74

I bought it on release in nov.


----------



## daunow

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Hequaqua*
> 
> I played the Beta....it looks great, just not enough content to justify 60.00. Just my opinion though. lol


I don't know if you can put 60 or even 40 hrs into it than imo it's worth.

though I didn't bough the game it looked fine.

the DLC was bull**** though, and you apparently basically had to have it to complete the game.


----------



## Hequaqua

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *daunow*
> 
> I don't know if you can put 60 or even 40 hrs into it than imo it's worth.
> 
> though I didn't bough the game it looked fine.
> 
> the DLC was bull**** though, and you apparently basically had to have it to complete the game.


I balked at Hardline and SW:BF. Looking forward to BF5.


----------



## DeathAngel74

I see on Mods Rigs, Vellinious( Rather Generic) is still #1 for single 970 and johnd0e(Megaton) is #4 for dual 970's


----------



## Benjiw

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DeathAngel74*
> 
> I see on Mods Rigs, Vellinious( Rather Generic) is still #1 for single 970 and johnd0e(Megaton) is #4 for dual 970's


For now.


----------



## johnd0e

Pretty sure vellinious holds the top 7 spots or something crazy on 3dmark firestrike dual 970 sli. He's the guys to beat. I plan to revisit my 970's soon, but they're going to be a lot colder.


----------



## Benjiw

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *johnd0e*
> 
> Pretty sure vellinious holds the top 7 spots or something crazy on 3dmark firestrike dual 970 sli. He's the guys to beat. I plan to revisit my 970's soon, but they're going to be a lot colder.


I wanna volt mod my golden 970 and put it on LN2.


----------



## Vellinious

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *johnd0e*
> 
> Pretty sure vellinious holds the top 7 spots or something crazy on 3dmark firestrike dual 970 sli. He's the guys to beat. I plan to revisit my 970's soon, but they're going to be a lot colder.


Couple of guys that are obviously running LN2 knocked me out of the top spot for Extreme and Ultra. Still there on Firestrike though. Won't be long now and I'll be out.


----------



## DeathAngel74

I got knocked out of second weeks ago.


----------



## Hequaqua

I reformatted yesterday and had to reinstall everything. One was for HWiNFO64. I downloaded it this morning and installed it. I must have been using a older version, because I never noticed this:



It's showing the wattage for the card(s).

Card 0
270w x 66.2%=178.74w

Card 1
270w X 69.4%=187.38w

The TDP for the cards is 270w, with a max power limit of 305w.

I ran a little test....not sure how accurate, but I think it's pretty close.

My computer idles around 80w. When I run the Intel Extreme Tuning Utility I can see that I'm using around 50w more under load..

So I ran IETU and Valley at the same time. Here is what I came up with:

80w System
49w CPU TDP
165w Card A
169w Card B
463w Total

Kill-A-Watt reading 467w. Pretty close, and within a margin of error.**

**That was actually the highest I saw.


----------



## johnd0e

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Benjiw*
> 
> I wanna volt mod my golden 970 and put it on LN2.


I'm going to put both mine under ln2 soon, probly end up trying some voltage mods. Just finishing up my x99 system first, Waiting for broadwell-e to release.


----------



## Cannonkill

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Hequaqua*
> 
> I reformatted yesterday and had to reinstall everything. One was for HWiNFO64. I downloaded it this morning and installed it. I must have been using a older version, because I never noticed this:
> 
> 
> 
> It's showing the wattage for the card(s).
> 
> Card 0
> 270w x 66.2%=178.74w
> 
> Card 1
> 270w X 69.4%=187.38w
> 
> The TDP for the cards is 270w, with a max power limit of 305w.
> 
> I ran a little test....not sure how accurate, but I think it's pretty close.
> 
> My computer idles around 80w. When I run the Intel Extreme Tuning Utility I can see that I'm using around 50w more under load..
> 
> So I ran IETU and Valley at the same time. Here is what I came up with:
> 
> 80w System
> 49w CPU TDP
> 165w Card A
> 169w Card B
> 463w Total
> 
> Kill-A-Watt reading 467w. Pretty close, and within a margin of error.**
> 
> **That was actually the highest I saw.


that's pretty low for a full pc bec I have had mine on that at full load with a 4690k at 4.4 and a single 970. What could do u have become mine alone can pull 270w and the card pulls about 250w


----------



## DeathAngel74

I normally see 198/196 while gaming if I leave HWinfo running in the background


----------



## Cannonkill

Well those came from a 4k fire strike test but I could test gaming watts later. Though with darks bios I only saw like an extra 5 was with like 10 more degrees on the core up from 57 to like 70 ish


----------



## Hequaqua

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Cannonkill*
> 
> that's pretty low for a full pc bec I have had mine on that at full load with a 4690k at 4.4 and a single 970. What could do u have become mine alone can pull 270w and the card pulls about 250w


I'm not trying to compare systems really. I was just trying to see if HWiNFO64 is correct on the GPU wattage, and it is. It appears that the Kill-A-Watt is pretty accurate too.

I just ran Firestrike Extreme [email protected]

http://www.3dmark.com/fs/7918668

HWiNFO64


Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!







If you take the three wattage's circled, then add the 80w at idle, you get around 583w. The highest I saw on the K-A-Watt was 581.

Kill-A-Watt


Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!







All systems are going to be a bit different. Depends on a lot of things really.

EDIT: This is the same run. The camera actually shows 585w at one point.


----------



## Cannonkill

Makes sense. But nice to see that 2 970 will double the extreme score. Then again I run fine in bf4 on high in 1440p so don't think that I need another. Just want to bring Temps down on it.


----------



## Vellinious

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Cannonkill*
> 
> Makes sense. But nice to see that 2 970 will double the extreme score. Then again I run fine in bf4 on high in 1440p so don't think that I need another. Just want to bring Temps down on it.


Firestrike scaling on 2x SLI is near perfect.


----------



## Hequaqua

@Vellinious

Just passed you on Catzilla 1080 GTX 970 SLI:



http://www.catzilla.com/toplist?page=3&firm=all&res=1080&multi=m&ven=n&ctype=d&manual=GTX+970&submit=Show

EDIT: Not sure how that happened at 1550/8000, but I'll take it.


----------



## Vellinious

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Hequaqua*
> 
> @Vellinious
> 
> Just passed you on Catzilla 1080 GTX 970 SLI:
> 
> 
> 
> http://www.catzilla.com/toplist?page=3&firm=all&res=1080&multi=m&ven=n&ctype=d&manual=GTX+970&submit=Show
> 
> EDIT: Not sure how that happened at 1550/8000, but I'll take it.


I never did get Catzilla to run right in SLI. I pushed hard enough to get toward the top, but.....the scores above me were all jacked up, and shouldn't have been there. So I said hell with it. I did push pretty hard on single card runs though.


----------



## Hequaqua

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Vellinious*
> 
> I never did get Catzilla to run right in SLI. I pushed hard enough to get toward the top, but.....the scores above me were all jacked up, and shouldn't have been there. So I said hell with it. I did push pretty hard on single card runs though.


i still have the issue during the Raymarch test. PWR perfcap for just a split second. When I tested the second card by itself I didn't get any perfcap. Same settings in the bios as the first card.

I just did what you suggested months ago with Valley. I disabled two cores, turned off HT, and OC'd them to 4.4. 1546/8100:



Finally broke 5000! I might try a run with the same settings with 353.62 drivers. Just for fun.

NOTE: Catzilla during the Raymarch test pushes my whole system over 600w. That was with a 4.5ghz OC on the CPU. Highest I've seen during any benchmark.


----------



## Vellinious

Yeah...the 2 guys ahead of us in 2 x 970 have really jacked up raymarch scores. It's like seeing someone's score ahead in the firestrike leaderboards, looking at it, and seeing 50fps in graphics test 2, and 300fps in graphics test 1.....yeah, something's not just a little wrong there, eh? lol

Get that CPU clocked up there a bit more.....Valley loves core clock. It's CPU bound to beat hell.


----------



## Hequaqua

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Vellinious*
> 
> Yeah...the 2 guys ahead of us in 2 x 970 have really jacked up raymarch scores. It's like seeing someone's score ahead in the firestrike leaderboards, looking at it, and seeing 50fps in graphics test 2, and 300fps in graphics test 1.....yeah, something's not just a little wrong there, eh? lol


I just looked at the one above me. My Raymarch was like 884, his was 6986. Sounds about right....lol


----------



## Vellinious

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Hequaqua*
> 
> I just looked at the one above me. My Raymarch was like 884, his was 6986. Sounds about right....lol


Yup, and the guy above that with the top 2 x 970 score hit 1300 with his i7-970. lol, yup


----------



## Hequaqua

Oh well....Life goes on I guess...lol


----------



## Vellinious

Always gave me a good chuckle. Pushing my way to the top of the 290X charts.....the 2 guys ahead of me had a "hiccup" on one of the graphics tests. 1150 on the core and 1000fps on graphics test 2. psh rofl


----------



## Hequaqua

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Vellinious*
> 
> Always gave me a good chuckle. Pushing my way to the top of the 290X charts.....the 2 guys ahead of me had a "hiccup" on one of the graphics tests. 1150 on the core and 1000fps on graphics test 2. psh rofl


I've had that happen, but never during a full run....lol


----------



## Vellinious

I've never had it happen....mine either just crashes or goes.


----------



## DeathAngel74

Gonna delid with CLU this time! ^^^


----------



## Mr-Dark

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DeathAngel74*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Gonna delid with CLU this time! ^^^


Very nice bro!

but if you can change the board for Gaming 5 from gigabyte for 155$ that will be better









I'm with you, same cpu and Asus VIII Hero on the way to me plus 10* thermaltake Ring 140m fan's


----------



## kgtuning

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DeathAngel74*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Gonna delid with CLU this time! ^^^


CLU is the way to go.. IMO.


----------



## DeathAngel74

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mr-Dark*
> 
> Very nice bro!
> 
> but if you can change the board for Gaming 5 from gigabyte for 155$ that will be better
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I'm with you, same cpu and Asus VIII Hero on the way to me plus 10* thermaltake Ring 140m fan's


That would have put me past my $1500 budget or maybe if I didn't need 2 different thermal pastes, lol.


----------



## Mr-Dark

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DeathAngel74*
> 
> That would have put me past my $1500 budget or if I didn't need 2 different thermal pastes, lol.


30$ not big amount for better VRM/Sound card/lan card/layout/design.. the VRM back to the board with Skylake so the better VRM will OC better


----------



## DeathAngel74

I swapped it out and ordered the Gigabyte G1 GA-Z170X-Gaming-5


----------



## Ithanul

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kgtuning*
> 
> CLU is the way to go.. IMO.


Agree, still have mine. That what my 4770K have on it. Just need to get my lazy butt and OC the chip.


----------



## kgtuning

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ithanul*
> 
> Agree, still have mine. That what my 4770K have on it. Just need to get my lazy butt and OC the chip.


I'm still rocking my 3770k with clu ... But hopefully I'll get to put my EK blocks on my 970's today and use clu on them.


----------



## Vellinious

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kgtuning*
> 
> I'm still rocking my 3770k with clu ... But hopefully I'll get to put my EK blocks on my 970's today and use clu on them.


Why would you use CLU on GPU blocks? /boggle


----------



## kgtuning

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Vellinious*
> 
> Why would you use CLU on GPU blocks? /boggle


Why shouldn't I? I've never been told not to.


----------



## DeathAngel74

I think he means ppl that arent so careful and get the liquid metal under the die.


----------



## daunow

Hmm, would any of you try and test this for me?

Try and play a video from youtube (1080p/720p) and open up a game preferably windowed mode.

and let the video play while you play the game, and tell me if the game actually lags, due to the video?

You can also try and open up a new windows virtual desktop (ctrl+win+d) run the game on that instance and play the video on another windows virtual desktop instance and check if the game lags while playing any videos from youtube/twitch on chrome.

Because I've always wondered how this only happened with the 970, yet with the 750ti I had no problems... and yet again it just doesn't make much sense.


----------



## DeathAngel74

I'll finally get to use this!


----------



## kl6mk6

Has anyone had any problems with the new drivers? I reinstalled windows and used the latest drivers, now I cant enable SLI. Both cards work individually, tried different bridges, tried DDU and older drivers. Nothing seems to show SLI option in Nvidia Control Panel. I'm hesitant to use differentsliauto 1.3 unless I have to. The only thing that seems off is the meter screen in GPUz is missing one graph for one of the cards. I'll get a screen shot when I get home. The cards are the same make and model and have been running SLI for the last year.


----------



## DeathAngel74

Prolly drivers


----------



## DeathAngel74

Thanks @Mr-Dark. Ummmm lemme see 4+3 power phase or 11 ...... Thanks for catching my error. It was 2 AM.


----------



## Mr-Dark

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DeathAngel74*
> 
> Thanks @Mr-Dark. Ummmm lemme see 4+3 power phase or 11 ...... Thanks for catching my error. It was 2 AM.


Glad to hear that bro









my build will be

6700k
Asus VIII Hero
Corsair LPX DDR4 3000mhz 16GB (4*4GB)
Evga superNova 1300 G2
Creative Sound blaster-Z
Samsung 950 Pro 256GB (Windows )
Samsung 850 Evo 1TB *3
Corsair H115i
ThermalTake Ring 14 Red *10

and for the graphic card's still not sure about as the Pascal very close, a friend talk to me today about Strix 980 Ti.. maybe i will use that till Pascal


----------



## johnd0e

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kl6mk6*
> 
> Has anyone had any problems with the new drivers? I reinstalled windows and used the latest drivers, now I cant enable SLI. Both cards work individually, tried different bridges, tried DDU and older drivers. Nothing seems to show SLI option in Nvidia Control Panel. I'm hesitant to use differentsliauto 1.3 unless I have to. The only thing that seems off is the meter screen in GPUz is missing one graph for one of the cards. I'll get a screen shot when I get home. The cards are the same make and model and have been running SLI for the last year.


I'm running latest drivers and sli is working just fine with my two 980ti's. Maybe try clean reinstalling the drivers?


----------



## DeathAngel74

I might need help from you and johnd0e overclocking the 6700k Mr-Dark


----------



## johnd0e

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DeathAngel74*
> 
> I might need help from you and johnd0e overclocking the 6700k Mr-Dark


If you get a decent chip it will be cake.


----------



## DeathAngel74

I hope so. I want to get to 4.5 or 4.6 at least for 24/7/365 use.


----------



## kl6mk6

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *johnd0e*
> 
> I'm running latest drivers and sli is working just fine with my two 980ti's. Maybe try clean reinstalling the drivers?


Yup DDU and the last 3 versions, No change.


----------



## DeathAngel74

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mr-Dark*
> 
> Glad to hear that bro
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> my build will be
> 
> 6700k
> Asus VIII Hero
> Corsair LPX DDR4 3000mhz 16GB (4*4GB)
> Evga superNova 1300 G2
> Creative Sound blaster-Z
> Samsung 950 Pro 256GB (Windows )
> Samsung 850 Evo 1TB *3
> Corsair H115i
> ThermalTake Ring 14 Red *10
> 
> and for the graphic card's still not sure about as the Pascal very close, a friend talk to me today about Strix 980 Ti.. maybe i will use that till Pascal


nice bro!


----------



## johnd0e

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DeathAngel74*
> 
> I hope so. I want to get to 4.5 or 4.6 at least for 24/7/365 use.


You'll get that easy. Especially with a delid and clu.


----------



## Vellinious

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kgtuning*
> 
> Why shouldn't I? I've never been told not to.


Because it's a complete waste? You could put peanut butter on a GPU block and still never even get close to the thermal threshold with Maxwell.

That, and it has a tendency to dry out, get crusty and is a real pita to clean off. The only time I'd ever use CLU, is if I was delidding a CPU.


----------



## johnd0e

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kl6mk6*
> 
> Yup DDU and the last 3 versions, No change.


hmmmmm, strange. Try taking the sli bridge off and putting it back on?


----------



## kl6mk6

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *johnd0e*
> 
> hmmmmm, strange. Try taking the sli bridge off and putting it back on?


It works now!!! Ran DDU and installed oldest drivers I could get from nvidias site, no change, then installed the newest ones and it came up. Whew! Glad it wasnt a hardware issue.


----------



## Hequaqua

Man Microsoft needs to get their act together.

I download the Media Creation Tool. Created a USB Drive. It got to 93% and told me I didn't have all the necessary files to complete the install.

I downloaded it again on a different computer and different USB stick. Same result(93% again). Luckily I had a Windows 10 install ISO I made, and finally got it installed.

I finally got most everything back installed. Only issue I had was BF4. I had it backed up on another drive, but I chose the wrong folder to install it in...lol I just let it go ahead and download it all again. I was already about halfway through.

EDIT II: It got stuck while installing, not while making the media. That seemed a bit confusing to me after I read it. Sorry.

Here is what an hour of gaming looks like on the whole system:


Never missed a beat.

New install is like taking a shower.....all clean.









EDIT:


Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!



Just found this on Guru 3d: http://www.guru3d.com/news-story/msi-to-release-new-3-and-4-way-sli-bridgaes-with-mounted-fan.html


----------



## kgtuning

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Vellinious*
> 
> Because it's a complete waste? You could put peanut butter on a GPU block and still never even get close to the thermal threshold with Maxwell.
> 
> That, and it has a tendency to dry out, get crusty and is a real pita to clean off. The only time I'd ever use CLU, is if I was delidding a CPU.


Haha yes it is a pita to clean off. Actually I just looked and I only have CLP and I definitely won't be using that.


----------



## Vellinious

The paste that comes with the blocks is more than sufficient, but if you insist on using a high quality paste, just get some TG Kryonaut. Best paste on the market.


----------



## kgtuning

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Vellinious*
> 
> The paste that comes with the blocks is more than sufficient, but if you insist on using a high quality paste, just get some TG Kryonaut. Best paste on the market.


Okay I'll just use the EK stuff for now. Worst case I can change it out later.. Lol seems I like to tear my rig down every few months anyway.


----------



## Vellinious

Yeah, me too.


----------



## Dan-H

How is Arctic MX4 ? One of my kids has an older GTX 770 and I was thinking about cleaning it and re-applying thermal paste.


----------



## DeathAngel74

Aww man! I just realized I have to re-install Windows once I switch out the motherboard, CPU and DRAM. Crap!


----------



## Hequaqua

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Dan-H*
> 
> How is Arctic MX4 ? One of my kids has an older GTX 770 and I was thinking about cleaning it and re-applying thermal paste.


I've been using MX4 works fine. I found it really easy to put on my CPU. I used a thin plastic putty knife to spread it on. (I do it outside of the board, then install)

I did just order a tube of the TG Kryonaut that they were discussing. I like to try different products. (10.00 for a 1g tube on Amazon)


----------



## Hequaqua

Rut Ro Raggy:




I was sitting here looking at basketball scores.....heard a ting...tang....clank....

Recognize it?


Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!



Fan bladed off the newest 970 card!


----------



## DeathAngel74

I'm so sorry brother! I'd be throw crap across the room. Portuguese, Japanese, Hawaiian and German=bad friggin' temper


----------



## Hequaqua

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DeathAngel74*
> 
> I'm so sorry brother! I'd be throw crap across the room. Portuguese, Japanese, Hawaiian and German=bad friggin' temper


Just put it through some loaded tests.....no difference in temps, speeds or noise.









Not going to worry about it....lol

EDIT: On that note...headed to bed.


----------



## kgtuning

Finally... 970 FTW's with EK blocks


----------



## muggsdk

Just replaced my EVGA GTX 980 SC ACX 2.0 with two Asus GTX 970 Strix OC


----------



## nowcontrol

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DeathAngel74*
> 
> Aww man! I just realized I have to re-install Windows once I switch out the motherboard, CPU and DRAM. Crap!


You don't have this problem with windows 10 it seems. A few weeks back i swapped out my old x48 with a new z170 and immediately booted up with the x48 OS drive and upon entering windows it downloaded all the relevant updates/drivers and just continued to work as normal. I was surprised that it did so, and worked so well.









But it did nullify the free upgrade activated status of the install because it is now on new hardware, i do need to get an SSD for it soon anyway so i will have to do a clean install with win 8.1 and do the free upgrade for it then.

I assume you are on win 7 still, you could try booting it first to see if it would work the same way.


----------



## hurricane28

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DeathAngel74*
> 
> Aww man! I just realized I have to re-install Windows once I switch out the motherboard, CPU and DRAM. Crap!


Are you sure? I think you can just reset cmos and boot into windows, install the drivers and you are done with. Or do you have a different chipset?


----------



## DeathAngel74

Going from z97 to Z170 or X99. Still deciding between 12 threads(6 core x99) or 8 threads(4 core z170).


----------



## kgtuning

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DeathAngel74*
> 
> Going from z97 to Z170 or X99. Still deciding between 12 threads(6 core x99) or 8 threads(4 core z170).


I want X99 too but may end up with z170.


----------



## Vellinious

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kanttii*
> 
> It's intentional thermal throttling by the card, meaning that it's trying to protect itself from high temperatures. Mine did that too.
> 
> Only a BIOS mod can bypass that in an efficient way, but a nice and easy workaround is to set your fan speed manually to 100 in Afterburner/Precision etc programs. That might keep it below the temperature limit and thus let you keep the clocks.
> 
> Good luck!


It shouldn't thermal throttle at 68c.....


----------



## Benjiw

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *hurricane28*
> 
> Hi 970 fellas,
> 
> Been playing COD black ops 3 for a while and boy what a game that is! Its one of the best FPS games i ever played! Performance is outstanding on my rig as well.


You need to play more FPS games lol, it doesn't interest me much but then anyone could say that about CSGO which is my personal drug.


----------



## Benjiw

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *muggsdk*
> 
> Hehe.. will traded one Gtx980 for two Gtx970 and £25 my way. And the two 970'er are outperforming the 980 in a big way.


Ah fellow UK user? Welcome!


----------



## DeathAngel74

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mr-Dark*
> 
> Nice! the Hero is Fantastic board.. I had the z97 one and its flawless for me.. hope the z170 the same..
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> your item's shipped ? my psu&board arrive here.. should be on my door Tuesday.. while the cpu still on UK but its shipped from Amazon


Not shipping yet, they're waiting on more 6700k's on tuesday, so prolly wednesday. Figured, why get a subpar board? I'd just whine about the whole time, might as well get what i really want.


----------



## kanttii

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Vellinious*
> 
> It shouldn't thermal throttle at 68c.....


Yeah only at 85 but mine did for some reason at 65 or so







pretty annoying.


----------



## johnd0e

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DeathAngel74*
> 
> Not shipping yet, they're waiting on more 6700k's on tuesday, so prolly wednesday. Figured, why get a subpar board? I'd just whine about the whole time, might as well get what i really want.


could have had this for 200$ more









http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16813128878&nm_mc=KNC-GoogleAdwords-PC&cm_mmc=KNC-GoogleAdwords-PC-_-pla-_-Motherboards+-+Intel-_-N82E16813128878&gclid=Cj0KEQjwlLm3BRDjnML3h9ic_vkBEiQABa5oeZxZecf92pkR1zecdNTPzMKK9VX1EtF7YDkyB9QnEyIaAt348P8HAQ&gclsrc=aw.ds

3x m.2, 4way sli, 22phase power. beast of a board. i might get it for my LN2 rig as im really enjoying my X99 SOC champion board.


----------



## Mr-Dark

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DeathAngel74*
> 
> Not shipping yet, they're waiting on more 6700k's on tuesday, so prolly wednesday. Figured, why get a subpar board? I'd just whine about the whole time, might as well get what i really want.


That's why i order the 6700k from Uk.. its in Stock there







because i like it..lol
Quote:


> could have had this for 200$ more lachen.gif
> 
> http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16813128878&nm_mc=KNC-GoogleAdwords-PC&cm_mmc=KNC-GoogleAdwords-PC-_-pla-_-Motherboards+-+Intel-_-N82E16813128878&gclid=Cj0KEQjwlLm3BRDjnML3h9ic_vkBEiQABa5oeZxZecf92pkR1zecdNTPzMKK9VX1EtF7YDkyB9QnEyIaAt348P8HAQ&gclsrc=aw.ds
> 
> 3x m.2, 4way sli, 22phase power. beast of a board. i might get it for my LN2 rig as im really enjoying my X99 SOC champion board.


Its Extreme board, but for someone like me changing the whole build every 6 month its bad idea..lol


----------



## DeathAngel74

I almost got this
m.newegg.com/Product/index?itemnumber=N82E16813130870
4+8 pin cpu/ 1×6pin for pcie


----------



## Nenkitsune

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Vellinious*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *kanttii*
> 
> It's intentional thermal throttling by the card, meaning that it's trying to protect itself from high temperatures. Mine did that too.
> 
> Only a BIOS mod can bypass that in an efficient way, but a nice and easy workaround is to set your fan speed manually to 100 in Afterburner/Precision etc programs. That might keep it below the temperature limit and thus let you keep the clocks.
> 
> Good luck!
> 
> 
> 
> It shouldn't thermal throttle at 68c.....
Click to expand...

The GTX 970's thermal throttle at 65c, then again at like 70-75c. Trust me, if you watch your clocks and do a burn test, as soon as it hits 65c it'll throttle down slightly.


----------



## Hequaqua

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Nenkitsune*
> 
> The GTX 970's thermal throttle at 65c, then again at like 70-75c. Trust me, if you watch your clocks and do a burn test, as soon as it hits 65c it'll throttle down slightly.


Mine won't throttle at 65°, never has, not even on the stock bios as I can recall.


----------



## Benjiw

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Nenkitsune*
> 
> The GTX 970's thermal throttle at 65c, then again at like 70-75c. Trust me, if you watch your clocks and do a burn test, as soon as it hits 65c it'll throttle down slightly.


What you're talking about, is that not GPUboost? Because it sounds like you're talking about GPU boost and how that works, I can't hit over 50c anymore on water so can't test plus I'm on custom bios.


----------



## Mr-Dark

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DeathAngel74*
> 
> I almost got this
> m.newegg.com/Product/index?itemnumber=N82E16813130870
> 4+8 pin cpu/ 1×6pin for pcie


Switch the hero for that one ? Btw its good board but the silver color bad for my build.. in my build all part should be Black/Red, everything no exception


----------



## Nedooo

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Benjiw*
> 
> What you're talking about, is that not GPUboost? Because it sounds like you're talking about GPU boost and how that works, I can't hit over 50c anymore on water so can't test plus I'm on custom bios.


He is talking about thermal throttle...ttt hhh eee rrr mmm aaa lll ttt hhh ooo ttt ttt lll eee...


----------



## kgtuning

I have both if my 970 FTW's water-cooled and using afterburner I notice they run at different voltages.. Like 1.18 on the top card and 1.22 for the bottom. Is this normal? I always thought they'd run at the same voltage.


----------



## Vellinious

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kgtuning*
> 
> I have both if my 970 FTW's water-cooled and using afterburner I notice they run at different voltages.. Like 1.18 on the top card and 1.22 for the bottom. Is this normal? I always thought they'd run at the same voltage.


That's normal. Different ASIC qualities. They'll need different voltages to reach a specific clock speed. The voltages may vary as temps rise / fall as well.


----------



## kgtuning

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Vellinious*
> 
> That's normal. Different ASIC qualities. They'll need different voltages to reach a specific clock speed. The voltages may vary as temps rise / fall as well.


Ohhh that makes sense... And that answers the temperature variation between the two GPUs too. Thanks.


----------



## ronaldoz

What card would be the best 970 for overclocking and still not have too bad max wattage power input? I'm thinking about the Asus Trix OC or Gigabyte G1 Gaming OC. The last is higher clocked, but making more noise. The trix might be good, but I read kinda much people got coil whine.

Oh, did anyone changed the thermal paste and how much Celcius did it improve under load?


----------



## Vellinious

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ronaldoz*
> 
> What card would be the best 970 for overclocking and still not have too bad max wattage power input? I'm thinking about the Asus Trix OC or Gigabyte G1 Gaming OC. The last is higher clocked, but making more noise. The trix might be good, but I read kinda much people got coil whine.
> 
> Oh, did anyone changed the thermal paste and how much Celcius did it improve under load?


If you're wanting to overclock, but worried about power consumption, I don't think you quite realize the nature of "overclocking". If you overclock, they're GOING to draw more power, and since you're asking about the best 970 for overclocking, one would only assume that you wish to actually push the clocks to their highest potential, because if you weren't, then having the best wouldn't matter. Maybe you should rethink that, and rephrase your question.

As for your question, the Gigabyte G1 would be the better option between those two cards.

Yes, in some cases replacing the stock thermal paste has been down to drop temps. By how much? That would depend on the application, combined with the skill of the one replacing it. So, I'm gonna go out on a limb, based on your previous question, and say, probably not.

G'luck

EDIT: I will add though, that it never hurts to try. One must do, to learn.


----------



## johnd0e

i think the gigabyte 970 xtreme gaming would be a beast card. but its not a eco friendly card. dual 8 pins, binned, great cooler, 10+2 power phase. the list goes on and on. on paper it should be one of the best 970's on the market. i kinda want one to try out.

if you want low power draw just buy any 970 and turn it down lol.


----------



## DeathAngel74

http://pcpartpicker.com/p/ZjPc3C


----------



## Sycksyde

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ronaldoz*
> 
> What card would be the best 970 for overclocking and still not have too bad max wattage power input? I'm thinking about the Asus Trix OC or Gigabyte G1 Gaming OC. The last is higher clocked, but making more noise. The trix might be good, but I read kinda much people got coil whine.


The Strix is a nice card but keep in mind that it's voltage locked to 1.212v, some will reach the magic 1500mhz and some won't.

I would recommend the Gigabyte 970 WF3 OC model, I've had 3 and all did over 1550mhz stable and can be overvolted to 1.3v....plus they're cheaper than the G1.

The WF3 runs cool and dead quiet also.


----------



## nowcontrol

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DeathAngel74*
> 
> http://pcpartpicker.com/p/ZjPc3C


Laavely jubbly!









UK prices are so screwed up tho .. http://uk.pcpartpicker.com/p/ZjPc3C .. £800 to buy here for something that is only costing you £668 at the current exchange rate .. MEH!









£132/$190 difference is just @#%@☺


----------



## Nenkitsune

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *nowcontrol*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *DeathAngel74*
> 
> http://pcpartpicker.com/p/ZjPc3C
> 
> 
> 
> Laavely jubbly!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> UK prices are so screwed up tho .. http://uk.pcpartpicker.com/p/ZjPc3C .. £800 to buy here for something that is only costing you £668 at the current exchange rate .. MEH!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> £132/$190 difference is just @#%@☺
Click to expand...

I wonder if it would be cheaper to have someone buy it in the states, ship it to you, and pay them based on US prices.


----------



## nowcontrol

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Nenkitsune*
> 
> I wonder if it would be cheaper to have someone buy it in the states, ship it to you, and pay them based on US prices.


I think shipping costs would likely work out to be most of that difference, so hardly worth the bother.


----------



## Shadrack

Hey all, I got the Galax GTX 970 recently. Sadly to say, it's my first Galax card to fail me







I'm having to RMA the card due to faulty video memory, which is truly sad for me. Once it gets back from RMA though, hoping to use it well







970's are awesome. I doubted them in the beginning however I am definitely impressed now that I have one.


----------



## ronaldoz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Vellinious*
> 
> If you're wanting to overclock, but worried about power consumption, I don't think you quite realize the nature of "overclocking". If you overclock, they're GOING to draw more power, and since you're asking about the best 970 for overclocking, one would only assume that you wish to actually push the clocks to their highest potential, because if you weren't, then having the best wouldn't matter. Maybe you should rethink that, and rephrase your question.
> 
> As for your question, the Gigabyte G1 would be the better option between those two cards.
> 
> Yes, in some cases replacing the stock thermal paste has been down to drop temps. By how much? That would depend on the application, combined with the skill of the one replacing it. So, I'm gonna go out on a limb, based on your previous question, and say, probably not.
> 
> G'luck
> 
> EDIT: I will add though, that it never hurts to try. One must do, to learn.


Thanks! I almost got a deal for a G1. It looks my old R9 290 PCS+. I've put Liquid Ultra on that chip and the temps dropped 40C when overclocking. At default around 9C. The curve for the temps were much lower, after raising voltage. That was awesome  First I had 70C in-game and blazing fans. And then 65C and very quiet.









For the GTX970 I'll try GC Extreme tho.


----------



## Vellinious

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ronaldoz*
> 
> Thanks! I almost got a deal for a G1. It looks my old R9 290 PCS+. I've put Liquid Ultra on that chip and the temps dropped 40C when overclocking. At default around 9C. The curve for the temps were much lower, after raising voltage. That was awesome  First I had 70C in-game and blazing fans. And then 65C and very quiet.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> For the GTX970 I'll try GC Extreme tho.


At default 9c? Must be pretty cold in that room......


----------



## ronaldoz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Vellinious*
> 
> At default 9c? Must be pretty cold in that room......


No, 9C lower.









PS. I will get the Gigabyte G1 OC.


----------



## DeathAngel74

@Mr-Dark,
Since you don't intend on delliding, what kind of thermal paste are you going to be using? I don't want to delid either. I've heard stories of cracked dies after putting gluing the IHS back on, while securing the chip to the mobo!
I ordered 2 couple tubes of TG Kryonaut? Would anything else work better since AS5 is old school?


----------



## Mr-Dark

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DeathAngel74*
> 
> @Mr-Dark,
> Since you don't intend on delliding, what kind of thermal paste are you going to be using? I don't want to delid either. I've heard stories of cracked dies after putting gluing the IHS back on, while securing the chip to the mobo!
> I ordered 2 couple tubes of TG Kryonaut? Would anything else work better since AS5 is old school?


The Thermal Grizzly kryonaut for sure, also 4 fan's on the H115i should be enough for 1.4v on the 6700k


----------



## DeathAngel74

yeah 4 fans push/pull on h100i gtx


----------



## Benjiw

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mr-Dark*
> 
> The Thermal Grizzly kryonaut for sure, also 4 fan's on the H115i should be enough for 1.4v on the 6700k


Only 1.4v?







Can't seem to find the screenshot of 1.5v.


----------



## DeathAngel74

My goal is 4.5/4.6GHz @ 1.35v


----------



## Mr-Dark

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Benjiw*
> 
> Only 1.4v?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Can't seem to find the screenshot of 1.5v.


Ya, honestly for daily usage i will keep it under 1.40v.. maybe 1.36v.. depend on the chip scale..
Quote:


> My goal is 4.5/4.6GHz @ 1.35v


As Silicon lottery store say, 100% of the tested 6700k cpu's were able to hit 4.5ghz and 87% hit 4.6ghz and 56% hit 4.7ghz.. so in the worst case we will hit 4.5ghz without problem


----------



## MagicForce

Hi, I have the ASUS GeForce GTX 970 [STRIX-GTX970-DC2OC-4GD5], in some games Amored Warfare, Project Cars at the slightest attempt of acceleration, a couple of minutes the screen goes blank with the words no signal and only a reboot helps. But in games F1 2015, gta 5 all right, you can play for a long time. Tell me why, maybe it's a defective card? Just noticed that the flying game use the powerlimit of the card in full, and walking normally-not completely. Can not enough power the card? Can try to increase the powerlimit?


----------



## hurricane28

hi guys,

I have a question.

A while back i posted an 15K score but i cannot find it anymore... it seems that its been deleted from this thread. Is there someone who can find it for me or point me in the right direction on finding it?

Thnx in advance


----------



## Hequaqua

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *hurricane28*
> 
> hi guys,
> 
> I have a question.
> 
> A while back i posted an 15K score but i cannot find it anymore... it seems that its been deleted from this thread. Is there someone who can find it for me or point me in the right direction on finding it?
> 
> Thnx in advance


Check in your Documents Folder>3DMark. There should some auto saves in there. This is with the full version. I'm not sure it logs them if you are using the demo version.


----------



## hurricane28

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Hequaqua*
> 
> Check in your Documents Folder>3DMark. There should some auto saves in there. This is with the full version. I'm not sure it logs them if you are using the demo version.


Thnx but i found it









I had some hidden results it seems lol I have bought the full version when it was on sale on steam a couple of months back.

Here it is: http://www.3dmark.com/fs/6602956


----------



## Hequaqua

Anyone recall which version of Prime95 is for the Haswell? I remember reading that some of the versions aren't recommended for Haswell.

I've been using Adia64. I'm not overclocking or anything, I'm trying to do some temp testing. Would like to get few baseline temps before I switch out TIM in a few days. Although, now that I think about, with cleaning the rad and fans, it might be a moot point.


----------



## Mr-Dark

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Hequaqua*
> 
> Anyone recall which version of Prime95 is for the Haswell? I remember reading that some of the versions aren't recommended for Haswell.
> 
> I've been using Adia64. I'm not overclocking or anything, I'm trying to do some temp testing. Would like to get few baseline temps before I switch out TIM in a few days. Although, now that I think about, with cleaning the rad and fans, it might be a moot point.


Its 27.9 dude, but even that will gave you high temp.. the best for Haswell is Asus Realbench


----------



## Hequaqua

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mr-Dark*
> 
> Its 27.9 dude, but even that will gave you high temp.. the best for Haswell is Asus Realbench


I installed and ran it. I have used it before.

I ran it 15 mins with 8gb RAM, highest temp was 63°C. About 5°C difference between the high's across all cores. Low was 57°C.

I will run it a few more times, that should give me some idea.

Adia64 gives me a little higher temps. I never really cared for P95, still good to know which one though. lol

THX

Edit: I was at [email protected] I believe.


----------



## Vellinious

OCCT or AIDA64 are very good stability tests.


----------



## Hequaqua

I like Adia, although I get different temps from other software monitoring. The highs are sometimes higher, sometimes lower than what HWiNFO shows. They are usually not that much different really, maybe 1 to 1.5° difference.

Second run of RealBench....same everything. It got the two Hashmarks Match...said it was halting....then both monitors went black.









No idea what happened.

Edit: Still not sure what happened. I ran it a total of 3 times(15 min). Seems to be fine now.

Results:


Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


----------



## Vellinious

I prefer OCCT myself. I monitor my system voltages and temps with HW Monitor.


----------



## Hequaqua

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Vellinious*
> 
> I prefer OCCT myself. I monitor my system voltages and temps with HW Monitor.


I've used it too. I has too many charts that it generates....not good with my OCD. lol


----------



## Vellinious

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Hequaqua*
> 
> I've used it too. I has too many charts that it generates....not good with my OCD. lol


I don't even bother with the charts, or the graph charts. I just watch HW Monitor. You can divine everything you need from it, and for GPUs, GPUz.


----------



## Hequaqua

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Vellinious*
> 
> I don't even bother with the charts, or the graph charts. I just watch HW Monitor. You can divine everything you need from it, and for GPUs, GPUz.


Yea, I keep it running as well. It is one of my favorites. Of course GPU-Z.

I love seeing solid lines on some of the graphs though....means no hiccups.


----------



## Mr-Dark

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Hequaqua*
> 
> Yea, I keep it running as well. It is one of my favorites. Of course GPU-Z.
> 
> I love seeing solid lines on some of the graphs though....means no hiccups.


OCCT is bad for 4770k or 4790k.. the temp will be on the roof and if you read the Haswell OC guide all use OCCT for 5m only to avoid overheat..

Asus Realbench stress test with full amount of memory for 2h is more than enough for Gaming build


----------



## Feigemo0771

I'm thinking of buying another 970 for SLI but I'm worrying about that is the capacity of memory enough for the SLIed 970?


----------



## illidan2000

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Feigemo0771*
> 
> I'm thinking of buying another 970 for SLI but I'm worrying about that is the capacity of memory enough for the SLIed 970?


just wait 2 months for new nVidia cards. I think it wil perform like a 970 SLI, without any SLI issues


----------



## Mr-Dark

@DeathAngel74 a friend drop this baby to me today ? lets hope its the unlocked version


----------



## Feigemo0771

But I'm low on budget, I may not be able to afford a more expensive card. So maybe SLI was the best choice.


----------



## illidan2000

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Feigemo0771*
> 
> But I'm low on budget, I may not be able to afford a more expensive card. So maybe SLI was the best choice.


i don't think so.
your actual card has 250e value
for the sli you will spend 330-350 euro.

a new pascal, will cost 400 euro (I think). But you will sell your actual to 220 euro.

In this case, you would spend only 180 euro instead of 330-350 euros, and have same or superior performance, and less power consumption, noise and SLI limits (ex. you will not play in SLI on the new Doom game)


----------



## DeathAngel74

ewwww!!!! I hope its unlocked


----------



## Benjiw

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Hequaqua*
> 
> I've used it too. I has too many charts that it generates....not good with my OCD. lol


I use HWinfo64 and pick which I want to have graphs, then I use Intel Burn Test AVX for my stress test, takes less time than prime or aida etc and is uber accurate.


----------



## Hequaqua

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Benjiw*
> 
> I use HWinfo64 and pick which I want to have graphs, then I use Intel Burn Test AVX for my stress test, takes less time than prime or aida etc and is uber accurate.


Yea, I've tried a lot of different ones. HWiNFO is really nice. It has a few quirks, but gives you just about any reading that can be read. I use it daily. I've used IBT as well, it is quick. I've used most of them out there at least a couple of times I think. lol


----------



## Mr-Dark

OMG. OMG. New design ?


----------



## Vellinious

Ew...hybrids.


----------



## DeathAngel74




----------



## Mr-Dark

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DeathAngel74*


Awesome, cpu batch number ? L6XXX ?

I have the board and the fan's but the cpu & memory still on the way to me


----------



## DeathAngel74

X548c056


----------



## DeathAngel74

Sold z97 build to a kid that works at Best Buy for $400. Just case, ram and cpu and motherboard. I know thats very cheap but I felt like being nice for once. Have to do one good deed a year. Good kid, always helpful and respectful when I show there. Shipper ended up sending me H100i v2.


----------



## Mr-Dark

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DeathAngel74*
> 
> X548c056


Vietnam chip ? I know L is maly and X from vietnam ..
Quote:


> Sold z97 build to a kid that works at Best Buy for $400. Just case, ram and cpu and motherboard. I know thats very cheap but I felt like being nice for once. Have to do one good deed a year.


Wow, very low price honestly.. but why you didn't sold them here as part on OCN ?









here is some pic


----------



## DeathAngel74

Yeah Vietnam chip. Is that bad?


----------



## Mr-Dark

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DeathAngel74*
> 
> Yeah Vietnam chip. Is that bad?


No, its good.. all 4790k golden chip from Vietnam.. I seen some of them do 5ghz 1.30v or less.. let's hope your one do 4.8ghz less than 1.4v


----------



## DeathAngel74

Bed it's 315am. I'll finish up and update tomorrow.


----------



## Mr-Dark

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DeathAngel74*
> 
> Bed it's 315am. I'll finish up and update tomorrow.


lol, its 12.15PM here


----------



## reptileexperts

Running benches last night. Went back to a custom bios flashed on my sli 970. Finally found the sweet spot after 5 hours of tweaking. Who has time for that anymore?! Oh well still have some headroom if I wanted to go higher


















Settings in inspector after the bios was flashed to set a higher voltage (maxes at 1.275) and put the power limits at 120.

http://www.3dmark.com/3dm/11342176?









The end result. CPU was running at 5.0ghz.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## nowcontrol

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mr-Dark*
> 
> Vietnam chip ? I know L is maly and X from vietnam ..


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DeathAngel74*
> 
> Yeah Vietnam chip. Is that bad?


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mr-Dark*
> 
> No, its good.. all 4790k golden chip from Vietnam.. I seen some of them do 5ghz 1.30v or less.. let's hope your one do 4.8ghz less than 1.4v


Yeah.. hopefully you got a good'un.. mine is an X from Vietnam and it does 4.8GHz @ 1.38v.









It will boot to windows and is usable to an extent at 4.9GHz/1.43v & 5Ghz/1.47v, but heavy stress testing is an no go as temps hit the roof and it locks up.


----------



## DeathAngel74




----------



## Mr-Dark

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *nowcontrol*
> 
> Yeah.. hopefully you got a good'un.. mine is an X from Vietnam and it does 4.8GHz @ 1.38v.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It will boot to windows and is usable to an extent at 4.9GHz/1.43v & 5Ghz/1.47v, but heavy stress testing is an no go as temps hit the roof and it locks up.


i hope for 4.6ghz at 1.3v at least ??


----------



## Mr-Dark

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DeathAngel74*


nice bro! i see cpu voltage 1.31v for 4ghz.. i think at stock turbo the board will push 1.36v or more..

i think you need full tower case. ?

preparing for the clean build


----------



## DeathAngel74

Flickering after enabling xmp3200 @ 1.35v. I have to update to 5 bios revision to see if it goes away


----------



## Mr-Dark

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DeathAngel74*
> 
> Flickering after enabling xmp3200. I have to update to 5 bios revision to see if it goes away


why 5 bios ? just flash latest one ?


----------



## DeathAngel74

If 3000MHz works at 1.488v, what voltage do i need for 3200MHz?


----------



## Mr-Dark

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DeathAngel74*
> 
> If 3000MHz works at 1.488v, what voltage do i need for 3200MHz?


1.488v for what ?vcore or memory ?


----------



## DeathAngel74

Memory 3000mhz at 1.488v. What voltage would I need for ram 3200mhz? Try 1.5v,1.6v and 1.65v???


----------



## nowcontrol

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DeathAngel74*
> 
> Memory 3000mhz at 1.488v. What voltage would I need for ram 3200mhz? Try 1.5v,1.6v and 1.65v???


Nooooo... that's crazy high voltage. Have you looked in the corsair or asus forums for some helpful info? I know many asus boards seem to be problematic with xmp, and even manual high speed OC.


----------



## Mr-Dark

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *nowcontrol*
> 
> Nooooo... that's crazy high voltage. Have you looked in the corsair or asus forums for some helpful info? I know many asus boards seem to be problematic with xmp, and even manual high speed OC.


I'm sure the problem is the system agent voltage.. need small pump to stabilize at 3200mhz 32GB... that's why i ignore 32GB and went for 16GB..


----------



## Vellinious

1.5v is the absolute highest I would go for DDR4 memory....and even that's really high. For daily use, I wouldn't go over 1.4v.


----------



## DeathAngel74

I'll drop to lower than 3000mhz then


----------



## nowcontrol

I have my 16GB/3000MHz kit maxed out to 3600Mhz on 1.41v set in bios, shows as 1.44 in ELeetX.

I cannot get it to post at higher speeds, even with a little more voltage, tho i haven't dared try anything over 1.45v yet.


----------



## johnd0e

I'll have to pull out my 6700k and see what batch it is, it could do 4.9ghz.



Going to be playing with this thing soon. Picked it up from Scarlett-tech here on the forums. Can't wait to see what it can do, new chip never been in a system.

EDIT: my 6700k is a L5 batch. Also took a clearer picture of my new chip.


----------



## DeathAngel74

All done Mousa!


----------



## Hequaqua

Looks good!


----------



## reptileexperts

http://www.3dmark.com/3dm/11342176? Latest with my 970 SLI on custom bios. Not sure I can get it much higher.

For the other parts of the conversation my Vietnamese i7 4790k does 4.9 @ 1.3 and 5.0 @ 1.35v haven't felt the need to push it higher.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## reptileexperts

http://www.3dmark.com/3dm/11352547? Sorry this was the latest.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## nowcontrol

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DeathAngel74*
> 
> All done Mousa!


----------



## DeathAngel74

I'm a dork! XMP 2.0 wasn't working because I was using the igx. Once i installed my 970 sli and enabled xmp-3200MHz, it worked fine.


----------



## nowcontrol

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DeathAngel74*
> 
> I'm a dork! XMP 2.0 wasn't working because I was using the igx.



Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DeathAngel74*
> 
> Once i installed my 970 sli and enabled xmp-3200MHz, it fine.


----------



## Mr-Dark

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *johnd0e*
> 
> I'll have to pull out my 6700k and see what batch it is, it could do 4.9ghz.
> 
> 
> 
> Going to be playing with this thing soon. Picked it up from Scarlett-tech here on the forums. Can't wait to see what it can do, new chip never been in a system.
> 
> EDIT: my 6700k is a L5 batch. Also took a clearer picture of my new chip.


5960x is a fun to play with








Quote:
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DeathAngel74*
> 
> All done Mousa!


Sexy as hell bro, love the side panel Rin fan's


----------



## DeathAngel74

Can't install 7 on new bord ***?


----------



## nowcontrol

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DeathAngel74*
> 
> Can't install 7 on new bord ***?


It can be done, you'll have to google it a bit to find out exactly how.

Also maybe check the OCN software subforums.

EDIT: Did it not want to boot the old install from the other system then?


----------



## Mr-Dark

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DeathAngel74*
> 
> Can't install 7 on new bord ***?


Windows 7 need a driver to support EHCI.. while some board have an option on the bios to enable Win 7 ( MSI one ) but no idea about ASUS if they offer same option


----------



## Nenkitsune

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mr-Dark*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *DeathAngel74*
> 
> Can't install 7 on new bord ***?
> 
> 
> 
> Windows 7 need a driver to support EHCI.. while some board have an option on the bios to enable Win 7 ( MSI one ) but no idea about ASUS if they offer same option
Click to expand...

Gigabyte has a tool that adds the xhci drivers to a windows 7 installation usb drive.

EHCI is the old standard for usb 2.0. XHCI is the new standard for usb 3.0/3.1

edit: here's the download link for the Asus usb 3.0 driver utility to cook the drivers into a windows 7 installation usb stick
http://dlcdnet.asus.com/pub/ASUS/mb/LGA1151/Z170-K/V1_00_08.zip?_ga=1.131113487.1867248725.1456395087


----------



## Mr-Dark

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Nenkitsune*
> 
> Gigabyte has a tool that adds the xhci drivers to a windows 7 installation usb drive.
> 
> EHCI is the old standard for usb 2.0. XHCI is the new standard for usb 3.0/3.1
> 
> edit: here's the download link for the Asus usb 3.0 driver utility to cook the drivers into a windows 7 installation usb stick
> http://dlcdnet.asus.com/pub/ASUS/mb/LGA1151/Z170-K/V1_00_08.zip?_ga=1.131113487.1867248725.1456395087


Sound good and worth a shot bro









I will use Win10 on my Skylake build


----------



## DeathAngel74

I got it installed. I had to dig my install DVD out of the closet! I forget a few pics for those interested.



Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


----------



## khanmein

any leadtek user here?


----------



## Mr-Dark

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DeathAngel74*
> 
> I got it installed. I had to dig my install DVD out of the closet! I forget a few pics for those interested.
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


Nice! I finish my build now! but with 8GB only the rest should arrive Sunday









Installing windows now... will upload some pic within few hours


----------



## Mr-Dark

OMG. this thing super fast


----------



## Vellinious

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mr-Dark*
> 
> OMG. this thing super fast


950, NICE! I have a 512GB 950 arriving today. Can't wait to get it installed.....


----------



## Mr-Dark

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Vellinious*
> 
> 950, NICE! I have a 512GB 950 arriving today. Can't wait to get it installed.....


Ya, Its super fast one.. but x99 bios need some updates for fast boot on Nvme SSD's.. the boot will be slower than the normal SSD on x99..


----------



## Mr-Dark

@DeathAngel74

My 980 Ti is the unlocked version up to 1.312v







but the ASIC is 59%..lol


----------



## Vellinious

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mr-Dark*
> 
> @DeathAngel74
> 
> My 980 Ti is the unlocked version up to 1.312v
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> but the ASIC is 59%..lol


Oooh....what 980ti is that?! Matrix?


----------



## Nenkitsune

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DeathAngel74*
> 
> I got it installed. I had to dig my install DVD out of the closet! I forget a few pics for those interested.
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


Awesome, glad to see you got it sorted out. I take it the utility i linked worked then?

Dark, I used windows 7 for like, a week, installed windows 10 just to see some benchmarks, but was so blown away by the speed of win10 on my ssd vs win7 on my hdd that I've never booted back into windows 7 haha.


----------



## Mr-Dark

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Vellinious*
> 
> Oooh....what 980ti is that?! Matrix?


Strix.. I trade that for X99 Deluxe + DDr4 kit.. so the cost is super low











I will order a better card for 1ST slot and the Strix for 2nd as SLI..









by the way I try BF4 & Bf3 and they super smooth.. I hate x99.. the king of stutter is x99.. this beast at 4.2ghz (stock ) beat the 5820k @4.5ghz in Bf4 even that game use more than 8 thread.. the temp still under 45c


----------



## Mr-Dark

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Nenkitsune*
> 
> Awesome, glad to see you got it sorted out. I take it the utility i linked worked then?
> 
> Dark, I used windows 7 for like, a week, installed windows 10 just to see some benchmarks, but was so blown away by the speed of win10 on my ssd vs win7 on my hdd that I've never booted back into windows 7 haha.


Windows 7 is super old now.. even 8.1.. Win10 is fine for me









I love z170.. its plug and play rig


----------



## kgtuning

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Nenkitsune*
> 
> Awesome, glad to see you got it sorted out. I take it the utility i linked worked then?
> 
> Dark, I used windows 7 for like, a week, installed windows 10 just to see some benchmarks, but was so blown away by the speed of win10 on my ssd vs win7 on my hdd that I've never booted back into windows 7 haha.


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mr-Dark*
> 
> Windows 7 is super old now.. even 8.1.. Win10 is fine for me
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I love z170.. its plug and play rig


Hmm I'm still on win7.. Is Win10 that much better? Performance wise?


----------



## Vellinious

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kgtuning*
> 
> Hmm I'm still on win7.. Is Win10 that much better? Performance wise?


Slightly better. Quite a bit better than 8.1, though.


----------



## Mr-Dark

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kgtuning*
> 
> Hmm I'm still on win7.. Is Win10 that much better? Performance wise?


Win7 is very bad for BF4.. that's why i leave win7 forever


----------



## kgtuning

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Vellinious*
> 
> Slightly better. Quite a bit better than 8.1, though.


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mr-Dark*
> 
> Win7 is very bad for BF4.. that's why i leave win7 forever


Interesting... I might have to upgrade then. My laptop is on win10 but I've been holding off on my gaming rig but maybe it's time. I'd rather not be held back in performance by the OS. Thanks for the input.


----------



## Mr-Dark

Here is some pic


----------



## Vellinious

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mr-Dark*
> 
> Here is some pic


Nice lookin rig, man


----------



## DeathAngel74

NIce Mr-Dark, I really like the red fans.


----------



## reptileexperts

When you gotta tweak your desktop 970 sli might as well tweak your 980m

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Mr-Dark

Thanks <3 Still need to change the psu cable's with Red Sleeved kit and i want another 980 Ti for SLI









Edit: forget the cpu batch



XMP on so 3ghz memory, 4.2ghz cpu @1.24v to 1.26v... sound good volt ? Max temp is 52c after 3h Bf4 and some cinebench run..


----------



## johnd0e

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mr-Dark*
> 
> Thanks <3 Still need to change the psu cable's with Red Sleeved kit and i want another 980 Ti for SLI
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Edit: forget the cpu batch
> 
> 
> 
> XMP on so 3ghz memory, 4.2ghz cpu @1.24v to 1.26v... sound good volt ? Max temp is 52c after 3h Bf4 and some cinebench run..


That voltage and overclock isn't even making the chip break a sweat. Keep pushing it.


----------



## DeathAngel74

I'm stable @ 4.4, 1.235v


----------



## Vellinious

I'm pretty stable myself, at 5'7


----------



## Mr-Dark

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *johnd0e*
> 
> That voltage and overclock isn't even making the chip break a sweat. Keep pushing it.


Still all stock, nothing changed at all









I keep any new build at stock for 48h to make sure all work fine then i start tweaking it..

by the way i love this cpu.. its Awesome and kick out the 5820k @4.5ghz in BF4 & BF3... also lower temp








Quote:


> I'm stable @ 4.4, 1.235v


Nice. Asus Realbench stable ?


----------



## DeathAngel74

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Vellinious*
> 
> I'm pretty stable myself, at 5'7


ROF*****!


----------



## DeathAngel74

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mr-Dark*
> 
> Still all stock, nothing changed at all
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I keep any new build at stock for 48h to make sure all work fine then i start tweaking it..
> 
> by the way i love this cpu.. its Awesome and kick out the 5820k @4.5ghz in BF4 & BF3... also lower temp
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Nice. Asus Realbench stable ?


Yeah


----------



## Mr-Dark

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DeathAngel74*
> 
> Yeah


i'm flashing the 980 Ti now.. its bad card by the way 59% ASIC..lol


----------



## johnd0e

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mr-Dark*
> 
> Still all stock, nothing changed at all
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I keep any new build at stock for 48h to make sure all work fine then i start tweaking it..
> 
> by the way i love this cpu.. its Awesome and kick out the 5820k @4.5ghz in BF4 & BF3... also lower temp
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Nice. Asus Realbench stable ?


Wait till you start pushing voltage and overclocking, if you got a bad tim job under the heat spreader you'll know it. It's definetly a fast chip though.


----------



## Mr-Dark

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *johnd0e*
> 
> Wait till you start pushing voltage and overclocking, if you got a bad tim job under the heat spreader you'll know it. It's definetly a fast chip though.


Honestly even stock 4.2ghz is fine for me.. its Awesome chip


----------



## Mr-Dark

My 980 Ti is garbage..lol

59% ASIC and max stable clock is 1430/8000 1.255v.. very bad














will change that boy soon


----------



## kgtuning

I think... It may be stable... valley,heaven and Shadow of Mordor runs on GPU-z

1518/8000 on stock bios
Heaven


Valley


Shadow of Mordor


I can game for hours without crashes or glitches. What do you guys think?


----------



## Mr-Dark

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kgtuning*
> 
> I think... It may be stable... valley,heaven and Shadow of Mordor runs on GPU-z
> 
> 1518/8000 on stock bios
> Heaven
> 
> 
> Valley
> 
> 
> Shadow of Mordor
> 
> 
> I can game for hours without crashes or glitches. What do you guys think?


Sound good to me, but why the stock bios ? a good custom bios should push them more.


----------



## kgtuning

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mr-Dark*
> 
> Sound good to me, but why the stock bios ? a good custom bios should push them more.


Oh I just wanted to see what the stock BIOS could do... No worries, I'll be harassing you soon for a new BIOS.


----------



## Mr-Dark

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kgtuning*
> 
> Oh I just wanted to see what the stock BIOS could do... No worries, I'll be harassing you soon for a new BIOS.


You're most welcome to ask for a custom bios at anytime


----------



## DeathAngel74

4.4 ghz still stable, no crashes yet.


----------



## kgtuning

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mr-Dark*
> 
> You're most welcome to ask for a custom bios at anytime


Awesome! Thanks


----------



## johnd0e

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DeathAngel74*
> 
> 4.4 ghz still stable, no crashes yet.


Keep pushing it. Mine does 4.9ghz. And can possibly do 5+ delided.


----------



## hurricane28

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mr-Dark*
> 
> My 980 Ti is garbage..lol
> 
> 59% ASIC and max stable clock is 1430/8000 1.255v.. very bad
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> will change that boy soon


Yeah, that's why i never buy Asus GPU's anymore.. you always end up with disappointment.. Ive heard so many story's of people with Asus cards that overclock really bad that its not funny anymore.
Even heard from a couple of guys here that bought an matrix card that supposed to overclock very well but performs worse than a reverence model..

This is the 4rth MSI card that clocks well, so for me its MSI FTW with GPU's


----------



## DeathAngel74

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *johnd0e*
> 
> Keep pushing it. Mine does 4.9ghz. And can possibly do 5+ delided.


I'm happy with 4.4 @ 57C max for now


----------



## johnd0e

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DeathAngel74*
> 
> I'm happy with 4.4 @ 57C max for now


4.4 was my daily driver. went 4.9 for benchmarks. delidded i would have ran 4.9 daily. but it was too hot with the crappy thermal paste under the heat spreader.


----------



## Hequaqua

One and half hours of The Division:



This game appears to take advantage of all the cores on the CPU, and eats up the Vram. I think it's bit harder on a system than Crysis 3.

EDIT: I believe this was on high settings.


----------



## DeathAngel74

After 2 hours of SW:BF I got DXGI_ERROR_DEVICE_REMOVED
Wth?


----------



## Hequaqua

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DeathAngel74*
> 
> After 2 hours of SW:BF I got DXGI_ERROR_DEVICE_REMOVED
> Wth?


I believe that is a driver issue. Are you running MSI/PX or anything to OC your cards?


----------



## DeathAngel74

no


----------



## Hequaqua

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DeathAngel74*
> 
> no


Hmmmm......could be anything. This the first time?


----------



## DeathAngel74

Yeah latest driver tho. Going back to 359.00


----------



## Mr-Dark

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DeathAngel74*
> 
> After 2 hours of SW:BF I got DXGI_ERROR_DEVICE_REMOVED
> Wth?


Instability bro.. that never happen to me at stock while after OC it depend on how your OC is stable... sound like -13mhz should be more than enough for stability


----------



## DeathAngel74

The cards were stable before I used them in the new build....I changed TIM on CPU+GPU's. I used Kryonaut on all 3...3C lower for all of them.


----------



## DeathAngel74

http://www.3dmark.com/3dm/11380678
Meh!


----------



## johnd0e

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DeathAngel74*
> 
> http://www.3dmark.com/3dm/11380678
> Meh!


thats not my highest 970sli firestrike. i havent updated modrigs in a while.

http://www.3dmark.com/fs/7619421

you got some pushing to do.


----------



## DeathAngel74

http://valid.x86.fr/5k4uwz


----------



## johnd0e

c'mon, light a fire under that CPU and push for the magical 5GHz. i belive i had to push 1.45v to hit 4.9Ghz


----------



## Vellinious

Looks like my scores aren't showing up any more. Meh


----------



## lilchronic

Cmon guy's we cant have the RED Team Beating the Green Team. Come submit your runs for the Green team.








http://www.overclock.net/t/1586140/3d-fanboy-competition-2016-nvidia-vs-amd/0_50


----------



## Nedooo

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *lilchronic*
> 
> Cmon guy's we cant have the RED Team Beating the Green Team. Come submit your runs for the Green team.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> http://www.overclock.net/t/1586140/3d-fanboy-competition-2016-nvidia-vs-amd/0_50


Did Nvidia bough you or you bought Nvidia?
Stay cool...enjoy...can we join "red" team LOL


----------



## DeathAngel74

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Nedooo*
> 
> Did Nvidia bough you or you bought Nvidia?
> Stay cool...enjoy...can we join "red" team LOL


I just threw up in my mouth a little, lol.


----------



## MagicForce

I have the video card ASUS [STRIX-GTX970-DC2OC-4GD5]. Asic 73.4% boost in 1329MHz. Stoke everything works fine, but as soon as I Overclocking THROUGH AB, you get a black screen and DROP DRIVER in games. EVEN + 50 MHz for the chip BRING black screen - no signal. I read in the reviews that the 970 good overclock, but here the slightest acceleration and immediately collapse. Tell me what to do, what's the problem?
My system:
i7-4790K 4500MHz 1.225v
Deepcool NEPTWIN (Arctic Cooling MX-2)
MSI Z97 GAMING 7 bios 1.C
ASUS GeForce GTX 970 [STRIX-GTX970-DC2OC-4GD5]
DDR3 Kingston HyperX FURY Black Series [HX318C10FBK2/16] 2х8Гб 1866MHz 10-11-10-30-1T 1.5v
SSD Smartbuy Ignition 2 SB120GB-IGNT-25SAT3, 120Гб, SATA III
1500Gb WDC WD15 EARS-00MVWB0
Thermaltake TR2 RX 750W[TRX-750M] (modular)


----------



## DeathAngel74

I would recommend getting a better PSU. I had the Thermaltake TR-2 650W and it was garbage. My old Dell would completely shutdown whenever I launched a 3d app/game. At the time I was using a PNY GTX 750 w/o 6-pin oc'd to 1425/6900.


----------



## johnd0e

what temperature is your card running at?


----------



## lilchronic

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Nedooo*
> 
> Did Nvidia bough you or you bought Nvidia?
> Stay cool...enjoy...can we join "red" team LOL


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DeathAngel74*
> 
> I just threw up in my mouth a little, lol.


well i guess 970 owners are still butt hurt because they only got 3.5Gb of vram


----------



## MagicForce

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *johnd0e*
> 
> what temperature is your card running at?


67-70


----------



## daunow

So I tried the god awful card yet again, and I swear to god it feels like my computer is a god dam heater lmao, hilarious.


----------



## Ithanul

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MagicForce*
> 
> I have the video card ASUS [STRIX-GTX970-DC2OC-4GD5]. Asic 73.4% boost in 1329MHz. Stoke everything works fine, but as soon as I Overclocking THROUGH AB, you get a black screen and DROP DRIVER in games. EVEN + 50 MHz for the chip BRING black screen - no signal. I read in the reviews that the 970 good overclock, but here the slightest acceleration and immediately collapse. Tell me what to do, what's the problem?
> My system:
> i7-4790K 4500MHz 1.225v
> Deepcool NEPTWIN (Arctic Cooling MX-2)
> MSI Z97 GAMING 7 bios 1.C
> ASUS GeForce GTX 970 [STRIX-GTX970-DC2OC-4GD5]
> DDR3 Kingston HyperX FURY Black Series [HX318C10FBK2/16] 2х8Гб 1866MHz 10-11-10-30-1T 1.5v
> SSD Smartbuy Ignition 2 SB120GB-IGNT-25SAT3, 120Гб, SATA III
> 1500Gb WDC WD15 EARS-00MVWB0
> Thermaltake TR2 RX 750W[TRX-750M] (modular)


...its a STRIX is your problem. ASUS locked the voltage on those and their cooler is a piece of garbage crap, it don't cool the VRAM worth a damn. I have a 980 STRIX, thing is a hot mess and is a poor overclocker. My 960 will overclock better than it (It folds 24/7 at 1538MHz).









Though, no experience with those model of Thermaltake PSUs. I have a 850W Thermaltake Black Widow. Handles the 980 and 960 with a 1090T pretty fine.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Nedooo*
> 
> Did Nvidia bough you or you bought Nvidia?
> Stay cool...enjoy...can we join "red" team LOL


Hehe, yeah, they been nagging us folders a bit about benching.







Thing is, I don't bench. I fold GPUs to the ground instead.







I have at least one dead GTX Titan to my name. Surprised I did not kill a 7970 since I had that thing OCed and on air cooler with temps in the 70+C 24/7 for many months. It was an awesome space heater for warming a room though.


----------



## CoreyL4

If yall had the opportunity to trade sli 970s for a 980 ti, would you?


----------



## DeathAngel74

If I knew it was in perfect working condition, yes!


----------



## Nedooo

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *lilchronic*
> 
> well i guess 970 owners are still butt hurt because they only got 3.5Gb of vram


You totally missed the point of my post...hello world...hello brain...


----------



## hertz9753

That kind of sounds like the song "Cherry Bomb".


----------



## Feigemo0771

Which value should I edit in order to increase the power limit?


----------



## Vellinious

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Feigemo0771*
> 
> 
> 
> Which value should I edit in order to increase the power limit?


Third from the bottom. Values there are 170000 at 100% and 187000 at 110%. You'll want to modify the top table as well, that's TDP, the 6/8 pins should be modified too, to allow for more power, or setting the power limit up won't do anything.

Here's a copy of the bios I was using on my 970 FTWs to use as an example.

https://drive.google.com/open?id=0B6zqzZ0qTCB5Z1ByZllqSUxjb2s


----------



## lilchronic

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Nedooo*
> 
> You totally missed the point of my post...hello world...hello brain...


Yeah i think so,. sorry 970 owners.







Now come bench you cards for the green team.
http://www.overclock.net/t/1586140/3d-fanboy-competition-2016-nvidia-vs-amd/0_50

... still dont think i get it


----------



## Cyber Locc

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *lilchronic*
> 
> Yeah i think so,. sorry 970 owners.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Now come bench you cards for the green team.
> http://www.overclock.net/t/1586140/3d-fanboy-competition-2016-nvidia-vs-amd/0_50
> 
> ... still dont think i get it


I second this,that was exactly why I came for







.

We can let red team win guys come on







even if you can only do fs and just at stock clocks every little bit helps







.


----------



## Feigemo0771

Right, I set the TDP to 200w but a problem came up, that the clock can be boosted higher than 1366MHz, and the card become very unstable. I think that the voltage was to blame because the voltage never goes higher than 1.1620v. I don't know if I can adjust the voltage to make that frequency stable enough without burning the card.


----------



## hurricane28

Hi guys, i saw that i have an API overhead festure test in my 3Dmark package and i did the test. Can someone tell me if its a good or bad score?

http://www.3dmark.com/3dm/11413354?


----------



## Hequaqua

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *hurricane28*
> 
> Hi guys, i saw that i have an API overhead festure test in my 3Dmark package and i did the test. Can someone tell me if its a good or bad score?
> 
> http://www.3dmark.com/3dm/11413354?


Here is your and one of mine from a month ago:

http://www.3dmark.com/compare/aot/116869/aot/126756


----------



## hurricane28

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Hequaqua*
> 
> Here is your and one of mine from a month ago:
> 
> http://www.3dmark.com/compare/aot/116869/aot/126756


Hey dude, thnx for the result









Looks pretty good to me.


----------



## Hequaqua

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *hurricane28*
> 
> Hey dude, thnx for the result
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Looks pretty good to me.


That was with a single 970.

i just ran it in SLI. Here are all three of them compared:

http://www.3dmark.com/compare/aot/126757/aot/116869/aot/126756#

NOTE: I'm at 4ghz.


----------



## hurricane28

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Hequaqua*
> 
> That was with a single 970.
> 
> i just ran it in SLI. Here are all three of them compared:
> 
> http://www.3dmark.com/compare/aot/126757/aot/116869/aot/126756#
> 
> NOTE: I'm at 4ghz.


Nice scores man, but why don't you overcloxk your CPU? 4.0 ghz is stock right?


----------



## Hequaqua

Stock is 3.5(3.9 Turbo).

I do [email protected], and with the loads you get, I feel better at 4.0ghz. I do OC when benching. I am actually pretty stable at 4.5, but I like low temps.


----------



## hurricane28

Ah i see,

I can run 4.8 GHz just fine with nice temps, i probably can get 5 GHz but the temps would be too high for me under load not to mention i have to run my loud fans at full blast all the time.


----------



## Hequaqua

Here ya go....two runs at 4.5(Single card//SLI) and your run.

http://www.3dmark.com/compare/aot/126764/aot/126762/aot/126756
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *hurricane28*
> 
> Ah i see,
> 
> I can run 4.8 GHz just fine with nice temps, i probably can get 5 GHz but the temps would be too high for me under load not to mention i have to run my loud fans at full blast all the time.


I can get to 4.6. Not really stable though. I don't really see the gains in FPS in gaming with a OC on my CPU. GPU, yea. Still we're talking 2-3 fps maybe.


----------



## hurricane28

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Hequaqua*
> 
> Here ya go....two runs at 4.5(Single card//SLI) and your run.
> 
> http://www.3dmark.com/compare/aot/126764/aot/126762/aot/126756
> I can get to 4.6. Not really stable though. I don't really see the gains in FPS in gaming with a OC on my CPU. GPU, yea. Still we're talking 2-3 fps maybe.


Nice score, double the DX11 Multi-threaded draw calls per second from what i get lol

I never had CPU problems in games or any other application yet though, always have pretty good FPS and performance. I have no reference but i think its doing its job pretty good when i use applications like Adobe Premiere pro that actually load the CPU quite nicely. I did edit some 4K footage and i am very impressed at how fast this "budget" CPU renders and exports. It really does the job well when i add multiple layers on the clip in order to load all 8 cores properly.


----------



## Hequaqua

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *hurricane28*
> 
> Nice score, double the DX11 Multi-threaded draw calls per second from what i get lol
> 
> I never had CPU problems in games or any other application yet though, always have pretty good FPS and performance. I have no reference but i think its doing its job pretty good when i use applications like Adobe Premiere pro that actually load the CPU quite nicely. I did edit some 4K footage and i am very impressed at how fast this "budget" CPU renders and exports. It really does the job well when i add multiple layers on the clip in order to load all 8 cores properly.


I haven't had any problems either, other than frying my original CPU....lol


----------



## hurricane28

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Hequaqua*
> 
> I haven't had any problems either, other than frying my original CPU....lol


lol, how did you manage to fry it? I had a bad CPU once, i got very low scores and it crashed all the time, i exchanged it for a new one and it turned out that it was a better clocker as well







its the one i have now. Its not the best but its average i guess.


----------



## Hequaqua

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *hurricane28*
> 
> lol, how did you manage to fry it? I had a bad CPU once, i got very low scores and it crashed all the time, i exchanged it for a new one and it turned out that it was a better clocker as well
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> its the one i have now. Its not the best but its average i guess.


I'm not sure what really happened. I RMA'd the MB first. Wouldn't boot....no display, onboard or DGPU. So I contacted Intel...two days had a new one(cross ship). Booted right up.


----------



## Feigemo0771

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Vellinious*
> 
> Third from the bottom. Values there are 170000 at 100% and 187000 at 110%. You'll want to modify the top table as well, that's TDP, the 6/8 pins should be modified too, to allow for more power, or setting the power limit up won't do anything.
> 
> Here's a copy of the bios I was using on my 970 FTWs to use as an example.
> 
> https://drive.google.com/open?id=0B6zqzZ0qTCB5Z1ByZllqSUxjb2s


Can I flash your bios directly? Because I'm using a EVGA SC GTX970 and I can see that your bios is also for EVGA's.


----------



## hurricane28

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Hequaqua*
> 
> I'm not sure what really happened. I RMA'd the MB first. Wouldn't boot....no display, onboard or DGPU. So I contacted Intel...two days had a new one(cross ship). Booted right up.


Yeah those things can happen indeed.

I had several shut downs a couple of weeks back. I connected my fans to an fan controller in order to get lower speeds but it turned out that these fans first have to ramp up to max for a short period of time and than ramp down otherwise they will not spin. I figured that my PC was very quiet lol so i opened my side panel of my case and discovered that my H100i tubes were insanely hot so the shut downs was simply an thermal shut down lol No problems. These FX chips are very very tough to kill to be honest. I would love to see a board with more power phases though, like 12 so we can clock them higher.. 8+2 is enough for 4.8 GHz average but the vrm's run very hot so i need additional cooling fan on them in order to get no thermal throttle.


----------



## Hequaqua

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *hurricane28*
> 
> Yeah those things can happen indeed.
> 
> I had several shut downs a couple of weeks back. I connected my fans to an fan controller in order to get lower speeds but it turned out that these fans first have to ramp up to max for a short period of time and than ramp down otherwise they will not spin. I figured that my PC was very quiet lol so i opened my side panel of my case and discovered that my H100i tubes were insanely hot so the shut downs was simply an thermal shut down lol No problems. These FX chips are very very tough to kill to be honest. I would love to see a board with more power phases though, like 12 so we can clock them higher.. 8+2 is enough for 4.8 GHz average but the vrm's run very hot so i need additional cooling fan on them in order to get no thermal throttle.


Yea, it seems that AMD doesn't get a lot of love from the mfgs. Hopefully Zen will at least bring some excitement to the game.


----------



## Mr-Dark

New driver out!

https://www.guru3d.com/files-details/geforce-364-72-whql-driver-download.html


----------



## reptileexperts

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Feigemo0771*
> 
> Can I flash your bios directly? Because I'm using a EVGA SC GTX970 and I can see that your bios is also for EVGA's.


I wouldn't personally. I wont even flash the same bios on the same branding of card / cooler in my SLI. I pulled both bios and modded them independently. Search for the 970 - 980 Maxwell bios editor thread for a custom vBios. There are plenty of folks who will help you mod yours or even mod it for you if you upload the stock vbios.


----------



## Vellinious

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *reptileexperts*
> 
> I wouldn't personally. I wont even flash the same bios on the same branding of card / cooler in my SLI. I pulled both bios and modded them independently. Search for the 970 - 980 Maxwell bios editor thread for a custom vBios. There are plenty of folks who will help you mod yours or even mod it for you if you upload the stock vbios.


I used the exact same bios on my 970 FTWs, never hurt anything.


----------



## reptileexperts

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Vellinious*
> 
> I used the exact same bios on my 970 FTWs, never hurt anything.


and I have bricked a card going from one to another on my reference cards. . . just advice


----------



## Benjiw

Is anyone having issues with the latest drivers? My overclock on my CPU is passing stress tests but I keep getting BSoD in games or watching HD videos on the net when my card is being used?


----------



## DeathAngel74

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Vellinious*
> 
> I used the exact same bios on my 970 FTWs, never hurt anything.


Me too. They are the same revision.


----------



## Hequaqua

Well, I decided to change my testing.

All of them will be at 1506/8000 and 4.0ghz on the CPU. I've included: Heaven, Valley, Firestrike, and Firestrike Extreme.

I have the last three latest drivers(364.72, 364.51, 364.47, and I used the old King of the Mountain 353.62) included. I also have Firestrike Extreme. DSR enable to 1440p. Note: I may go back and add more drivers.

Results(Note: These are in SLI):

GTX 970 SLI Benchmarks


----------



## Mr-Dark

why i'm thinking about 2*970 again.. No idea









Still can't decide between my current Ti or 980s or 970s


----------



## Benjiw

2 Driver crashes now while stress testing my CPU with IBT AVX on maximum Xtreme stress test...


----------



## hurricane28

There really must be something wrong with my rig..

This is what another FX guy gets with his rig:

http://www.overclock.net/t/1586825/in-depth-look-at-3dmarks-dx11-api-overhead-test-suite-featuring-amd-fx-8370-e-with-comparisons-to-firestrike-core-speed-mem-speed-north-bridge-speed-hypertransport-speed-tested/10#post_24769780

He is running W7 and i am runnig w10, could there be such an difference between the 2...? Or is there something else going?


----------



## GaToMaLaCo

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Benjiw*
> 
> Is anyone having issues with the latest drivers? My overclock on my CPU is passing stress tests but I keep getting BSoD in games or watching HD videos on the net when my card is being used?


Yeah, It just happened to me with Planetside2, had to go back to stock settings in order to play the game. WoT however plays nicely but it doesnt stress the gpu as much as PS2


----------



## serave

i recently just switched from R9 290 to GTX 970

i have to say performance-wise they are pretty similiar,

the only noticeable difference is obviously the heat output, which is a good thing i guess

also does anybody here had / have this problem called "texture shimmering/shadow flickering" ?

my 290 had that aswell, sadly buying myself a 970 didnt fix the issue itself


----------



## Feigemo0771

Well, I'm gonna try to "copy" values from that bios , but I'm still confusing about the voltage control. The Msi AB do nothing when I try to set the voltage offset, or more precisely, it do nothing except the fan control and changing memory clock. The GPU Z shows that the card runs at around 1341MHz when running Rise of the Tomb Raider, and the frequency was limited by power limit while it shows that it only use 80% of the TDP.


----------



## Benjiw

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *GaToMaLaCo*
> 
> Yeah, It just happened to me with Planetside2, had to go back to stock settings in order to play the game. WoT however plays nicely but it doesnt stress the gpu as much as PS2


My card used to clock to 1670mhz but I cannot even touch that speed or else my GPU drivers crash so it seems the drivers atm are pretty bad which is very disappointing but I'm sure in time they'll iron out the issues we just need to be patient.


----------



## I_shot

Hey guys,
I have an Asus card that i wanna boost the voltage but whatever i do, it doesnt seem to affect anything. I adjust +37mV but gpu-z doesnt show that. why ? 1.212V has to be 1.25V during tests, right ? if that 37mV doesnt change anything why it is shown as a feature ? lol. also, i adjust to 1.265 Volts via gpu tweak and still no go. voltage stays the same. 1.212 is the max during test. power limit at %120.


----------



## Mr-Dark

Some picture for my build ( still waiting the sound card & sleevd cable kit )

















I love this thing


----------



## Ithanul

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *I_shot*
> 
> Hey guys,
> I have an Asus card that i wanna boost the voltage but whatever i do, it doesnt seem to affect anything. I adjust +37mV but gpu-z doesnt show that. why ? 1.212V has to be 1.25V during tests, right ? if that 37mV doesnt change anything why it is shown as a feature ? lol. also, i adjust to 1.265 Volts via gpu tweak and still no go. voltage stays the same. 1.212 is the max during test. power limit at %120.


ASUS cards especially the STRIXs are locked to 1.212V. Unless you want to get friendly with a soldering iron.


----------



## I_shot

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ithanul*
> 
> ASUS cards especially the STRIXs are locked to 1.212V. Unless you want to get friendly with a soldering iron.


That hurts.


----------



## Ithanul

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *I_shot*
> 
> That hurts.


Yep, don't know who at ASUS was high that day when they decided to lock voltage on their cards. There of course use to be a software tool to bypass it, but not sure where it is anymore or if it still even works. Trying to refind the article on the hardware mod to bypass it since I want to push my STRIX pass that stupid lock. Remember seeing it somewhere, but that been many months ago.


----------



## TopicClocker

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mr-Dark*
> 
> Some picture for my build ( still waiting the sound card & sleevd cable kit )
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> -snip-
> 
> I love this thing


Wow that's lovely! Love the RGB on the new ROG boards. Those fans look fabulous too!


----------



## Hequaqua

Well...after modding my bios again, I've decided to throw in the towel on the second card. While I'm satisfied with the overall performance of SLI, the second card is holding me back. It has trouble holding 1555/[email protected] My original card can hit 1560/8100 at 1.231v. Oh well....I guess I should have bought them at the same time. Dam Vram and crappy ASIC. lol

Anyway, I modded my bios back down to 1506/[email protected] They play perfectly at these clocks. I played some Division last night for a hour or so. No issues at all.

I ran all of these benchmarks today. I think it was 84 runs, plus a few at 1440p. I didn't have a single crash at all. I restarted after changing drivers, other than that each set was ran back-to-back. 6 runs for each set of drivers.

Yea.....I was bored...and curious to what the results might be. 353.62 was the best on single card, but not so in SLI, at least not on my machine.

Results:

Valley and Heaven Benchmarks SLI Drivers 353.62-364.72

Firestrike Benchmarks SLI Drivers 353.62-364.72

I got my SLI bridge....crappy pics...will try to get betters ones when I get my other GPU power cables.


Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


----------



## reptileexperts

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Hequaqua*
> 
> Well...after modding my bios again, I've decided to throw in the towel on the second card. While I'm satisfied with the overall performance of SLI, the second card is holding me back. It has trouble holding 1555/[email protected] My original card can hit 1560/8100 at 1.231v. Oh well....I guess I should have bought them at the same time. Dam Vram and crappy ASIC. lol
> 
> Anyway, I modded my bios back down to 1506/[email protected] They play perfectly at these clocks. I played some Division last night for a hour or so. No issues at all.


Interesting results. Guess I'll download the latest driver outside of the warnings that I have seen that have popped up in some games causing serious crashing. If I can increase my graphics score to match yours I may still have a chance at a 20,000 firestrike score. Im stuck around 19323 at the moment with my CPU at 5.0ghz and my GPUS running 1565 core 7800mhz. May drop the core to increase the memory and reduce the voltage a smidge since I'm running with an ASIC of 73.7%


----------



## Hequaqua

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *reptileexperts*
> 
> Interesting results. Guess I'll download the latest driver outside of the warnings that I have seen that have popped up in some games causing serious crashing. If I can increase my graphics score to match yours I may still have a chance at a 20,000 firestrike score. Im stuck around 19323 at the moment with my CPU at 5.0ghz and my GPUS running 1565 core 7800mhz. May drop the core to increase the memory and reduce the voltage a smidge since I'm running with an ASIC of 73.7%


My first card is 70.7 Asic. The second is 68.8. If I could get the second card anywhere close to the first I would try. I'm not going to throw a lot of voltage at it though. It also doesn't have Samsung Vram. I can't overclock the Vram at all(other than taking it to 8000). The first card I could hit 8400, the second.....struggles at anything over 8000. Oh well...like I said, I'm happy, but could have been happier...lol If I could get 5 ghz on my cpu I think I could break all my marks....lol 4.6 if I'm lucky, and that isn't anywhere near stable. Maybe a benchmark or two.....









EDIT: I think it's odd that the Vram even though it isn't pooled, but yet is affected by increasing the clocks on the main card. You would think that you could hit the clocks you get when in single card.


----------



## reptileexperts

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Hequaqua*
> 
> My first card is 70.7 Asic. The second is 68.8. If I could get the second card anywhere close to the first I would try. I'm not going to throw a lot of voltage at it though. It also doesn't have Samsung Vram. I can't overclock the Vram at all(other than taking it to 8000). The first card I could hit 8400, the second.....struggles at anything over 8000. Oh well...like I said, I'm happy, but could have been happier...lol If I could get 5 ghz on my cpu I think I could break all my marks....lol 4.6 if I'm lucky, and that isn't anywhere near stable. Maybe a benchmark or two.....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> EDIT: I think it's odd that the Vram even though it isn't pooled, but yet is affected by increasing the clocks on the main card. You would think that you could hit the clocks you get when in single card.


Yeah, with my core where it is my cards freak out around the 7900 mark, but as I turn core down I can get my memory clocks up a lot higher. I use to run them holding at 8200 just fine with 1.275v. And yeah, it was a long road to find the 5.0 ghz sweet spot, but well worth it.


----------



## Hequaqua

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *reptileexperts*
> 
> Yeah, with my core where it is my cards freak out around the 7900 mark, but as I turn core down I can get my memory clocks up a lot higher. I use to run them holding at 8200 just fine with 1.275v. And yeah, it was a long road to find the 5.0 ghz sweet spot, but well worth it.


I know what you mean. I spent month's getting my clocks for my GPU, then bought another one. I'm lucky in one respect, my everyday bios works like a charm on both cards. I'm not real comfortable with OC'ing the CPU. I had one fail recently....lol. I am stable at 4.5ghz. The old CPU wasn't at that clock. A bit of a plus I guess.


----------



## reptileexperts

well, getting closer. . . now my combined score brought my overall back down, but my graphics score is almost at 27,000

http://www.3dmark.com/3dm/11448822?

http://www.3dmark.com/3dm/11448928?
**update** bumped my core up to 1565 and stable... now to get my memory up to 8200 from 8150 and I MIGHT see 20k


----------



## Mr-Dark

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TopicClocker*
> 
> Wow that's lovely! Love the RGB on the new ROG boards. Those fans look fabulous too!


Thanks, ya Asus board now is very nice.. I love the Hero board


----------



## Hequaqua

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *reptileexperts*
> 
> 
> 
> well, getting closer. . . now my combined score brought my overall back down, but my graphics score is almost at 27,000
> 
> http://www.3dmark.com/3dm/11448822?
> 
> http://www.3dmark.com/3dm/11448928?
> **update** bumped my core up to 1565 and stable... now to get my memory up to 8200 from 8150 and I MIGHT see 20k


Nice runs......


----------



## reptileexperts

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Hequaqua*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *reptileexperts*
> 
> 
> 
> well, getting closer. . . now my combined score brought my overall back down, but my graphics score is almost at 27,000
> 
> http://www.3dmark.com/3dm/11448822?
> 
> http://www.3dmark.com/3dm/11448928?
> **update** bumped my core up to 1565 and stable... now to get my memory up to 8200 from 8150 and I MIGHT see 20k
> 
> 
> 
> Nice runs......
Click to expand...

Thanks!

http://www.3dmark.com/fs/8052782

Not going to be able to get much else out of it. Saw artifacts pop up this run. . . Oh well still a bloody good score.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Hequaqua

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *reptileexperts*
> 
> Thanks!
> 
> http://www.3dmark.com/fs/8052782
> 
> Not going to be able to get much else out of it. Saw artifacts pop up this run. . . Oh well still a bloody good score.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Wow....so close to 20k and 28k! Let her get nice and cool and make another run.....I think you can get it!!


----------



## Vellinious

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Hequaqua*
> 
> Wow....so close to 20k and 28k! Let her get nice and cool and make another run.....I think you can get it!!


Open a freakin window....pop the side of the case open and blow a box fan in there on the cards.

Whatever it takes.....


----------



## reptileexperts

Quote:


> Wow....so close to 20k and 28k! Let her get nice and cool and make another run.....I think you can get it!!


It was running 71 degrees. I forced the fans to keep it cooler. Issue I believe is going to just be stability.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Hequaqua

If you are pulling air in....lay one of those frozen first-aid ice packs on there....lol

I did it with my GPU that has the backplate. It was always nice and cold in here in the morning, so I put that on there to get a few more runs before it got up there with the heat....lmao

EDIT: That was when me and @hurricane28 had a little battle going on....lol


----------



## reptileexperts

Turned my house AC down to get the air chilly. I'm giving it one more go tonight. Temps on CPU are down to 25 and GPu is at 31 to start

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Hequaqua

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *reptileexperts*
> 
> Turned my house AC down to get the air chilly. I'm giving it one more go tonight. Temps on CPU are down to 25 and GPu is at 31 to start
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Goodluck! You can do it!~~The Waterboy


----------



## johnd0e

you can do it...ALLLLL NIGGGHT LOOOONG!


----------



## michael-ocn

Help! The green team is being overrun by mobs of red cards and there's very little time left...

http://www.overclock.net/t/1586140/3d-fanboy-competition-2016-nvidia-vs-amd


----------



## reptileexperts

Couldn't get a score any higher. It seems if I increase the core I have to decrease the memory to a point there is no gain. Ran at 1630 core 8050 memory and was stable amazingly. But it wasn't enough to get to 20,000. Next step may be to do a baseclock overclock step up on my CPU and GPu lanes to see if that helps.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Hequaqua

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *reptileexperts*
> 
> Couldn't get a score any higher. It seems if I increase the core I have to decrease the memory to a point there is no gain. Ran at 1630 core 8050 memory and was stable amazingly. But it wasn't enough to get to 20,000. Next step may be to do a baseclock overclock step up on my CPU and GPu lanes to see if that helps.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Bummer.

Maybe you'll still get it.


----------



## Vellinious

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Hequaqua*
> 
> Bummer.
> 
> Maybe you'll still get it.


I thought you hit 28k SLI score? There was someone here who joined the 28k graphics score club.......


----------



## reptileexperts

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Vellinious*
> 
> I thought you hit 28k SLI score? There was someone here who joined the 28k graphics score club.......


I did hit 28k Graphics score last night in one of my runs, but my combined score brought me down. I'll have to pull that run. I know my physics score broke 14k as well finally.


----------



## Hequaqua

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Vellinious*
> 
> I thought you hit 28k SLI score? There was someone here who joined the 28k graphics score club.......


Nope....not me....it was reptile....

I might try for it again....I don't think I can get there really. The second card has too many weaknesses.


----------



## Vellinious

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Hequaqua*
> 
> Nope....not me....it was reptile....
> 
> I might try for it again....I don't think I can get there really. The second card has too many weaknesses.


Yeah, it's only as strong as the weakest card. In my case, the one card was amazing, and the other card was just...ok.... If I had two of the amazing cards, I'm sure I could have saw 29k...or really close, anyway.


----------



## Hequaqua

I had an idea last night. I was folding and my temps shot up to like 68°......way too high for me.

This is the first attempt. It worked, but I thought it might be better with a bigger fan. This one is 120mm. The shots of it in the case is a 140mm though.

It actually seems to be helping. I had two x21 runs going on the GPU''s, and temps stayed around 63°. I will see if I can find some better material to use, or at least paint it....lol


Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!










Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Vellinious*
> 
> Yeah, it's only as strong as the weakest card. In my case, the one card was amazing, and the other card was just...ok.... If I had two of the amazing cards, I'm sure I could have saw 29k...or really close, anyway.


I hear ya. Oh well...not much I can do now.....wait and see what the next gen brings us.

EDIT: Try number 2:


Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


----------



## illidan2000

so the glass is not opened?


----------



## Hequaqua

No....I have about a inch on both sides of the fan. I didn't think it would help much, but it knocked off about 3-4° of the highs I was seeing, and it kept the average temp around 60°.


----------



## reptileexperts

Nice job on the mod for the fan. Good for benching but could never run it like that 24/7 for the aesthetics. My old case had two fans pointed at the GPU intake area to help them out. But the reference blower design definitely works well

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## hurricane28

Hi 970 fellas I'm back..

After almost 5 days without service i am FINALLY get my Internet back and here is the result:



Pretty need if you ask me, its 5x faster than what i had and the extra bandwidth is pretty nice


----------



## Hequaqua

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *reptileexperts*
> 
> Nice job on the mod for the fan. Good for benching but could never run it like that 24/7 for the aesthetics. My old case had two fans pointed at the GPU intake area to help them out. But the reference blower design definitely works well
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


I know....it's covering my new 30.00 SLI bridge...lol

I'll find another solution in time. I know my temps are fine really. I just go a little crazy about them in my mind.

Maybe I need professional help...


----------



## illidan2000

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *hurricane28*
> 
> Hi 970 fellas I'm back..
> 
> After almost 5 days without service i am FINALLY get my Internet back and here is the result:
> 
> 
> 
> Pretty need if you ask me, its 5x faster than what i had and the extra bandwidth is pretty nice


nice for 1st april...


----------



## hurricane28

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *illidan2000*
> 
> nice for 1st april...


Haha yeah, i am very happy with my Internet now


----------



## DeathAngel74

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *hurricane28*
> 
> Hi 970 fellas I'm back..
> 
> After almost 5 days without service i am FINALLY get my Internet back and here is the result:
> 
> 
> 
> Pretty need if you ask me, its 5x faster than what i had and the extra bandwidth is pretty nice


Bleh!


----------



## hurricane28

that's fast enough for moderate internetting stuff. I had 100/100 mb/s before this and it was fast but this is simply amazingly fast. It comes with a price though, it's not cheap unfortunately lol.


----------



## DeathAngel74

http://www.guru3d.com/news-story/msi-geforce-gtx-980-gpus-and-motherboards-in-pink-hello-kitty-edition.html
LOL!


----------



## hurricane28

LOL, OMG


----------



## Ithanul

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DeathAngel74*
> 
> Bleh!


Bleh, I wish I had yours and that ping.

Mine tops if I am lucky at 20 download with 3 upload. 20GB cap as well with 700+ms ping.


----------



## Vellinious

Psh....


----------



## Yekale7

Anyone has played Black Desert? I'm getting high temps (70-80º) depending on the bios I flash... It's get hooter like a benchmark

I'm getting on ,stock bios 74 and overclock bios 80. Maybe shall I lower the voltaje on the bios?

Edit: Its' a gigabyte gtx 970 g1


----------



## DeathAngel74

Sanrio and MSI working together=Happy Japanese/Hawaiians


----------



## hurricane28

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Vellinious*
> 
> Psh....


Omg dude, that's not even funny.. its 2016 now so everyone should get fast Internet by now IMO..


----------



## Vellinious

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *hurricane28*
> 
> Omg dude, that's not even funny.. its 2016 now so everyone should get fast Internet by now IMO..


I live in the middle of nowhere Iowa....this is the one and only option for an ISP.


----------



## hurricane28

Aha, well there are pros and cons about living in the middle of nowhere lol


----------



## Vellinious

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *hurricane28*
> 
> Aha, well there are pros and cons about living in the middle of nowhere lol


Yup...my closest neighbor is a 1/2 mile down the road. I'm not a big fan of, ya know....PEOPLE, so, it works for me. = )


----------



## hurricane28

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Vellinious*
> 
> Yup...my closest neighbor is a 1/2 mile down the road. I'm not a big fan of, ya know....PEOPLE, so, it works for me. = )


Aha, i am in the same way to be honest, i live in a big city but if i have the chance i would like to live somewhere in a village where there is less people but the downside is is that if you need something everything is so far away lol

Its also very different in America than The Netherlands, we do not have much remote places anymore unfortunately.
My aunt lives in Washington state on a peninsula and its beautiful over there but as i said before, it has its up and down sides. She has slow Internet as well and always problems with power lines and problems with her land line..


----------



## Ithanul

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Vellinious*
> 
> I live in the middle of nowhere Iowa....this is the one and only option for an ISP.


Dang, you beat me. That considering my options are dail-up or satellite.

Hmmm, Iowa. You stuck out in all those corn fields then.









Then again, I am stuck out here in peanut fields with chicken houses behind us.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *hurricane28*
> 
> Omg dude, that's not even funny.. its 2016 now so everyone should get fast Internet by now IMO..


I wish that was the case, going to still be wishful thinking for many decades to come. At least in the States.


----------



## rfarmer

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ithanul*
> 
> Dang, you beat me. That considering my options are dail-up or satellite.
> 
> Hmmm, Iowa. You stuck out in all those corn fields then.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Then again, I am stuck out here in peanut fields with chicken houses behind us.
> I wish that was the case, going to still be wishful thinking for many decades to come. At least in the States.


I chat online with a guy from Lisbon Portugal. He gets 200/200 net plus phone and tv for $25 a month. I am so moving to Portugal.


----------



## Jimbags

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *reptileexperts*
> 
> Couldn't get a score any higher. It seems if I increase the core I have to decrease the memory to a point there is no gain. Ran at 1630 core 8050 memory and was stable amazingly. But it wasn't enough to get to 20,000. Next step may be to do a baseclock overclock step up on my CPU and GPu lanes to see if that helps.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Which cpu you [email protected] clocks? Makes a decent difference


----------



## Vellinious

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *reptileexperts*
> 
> Thanks!
> 
> http://www.3dmark.com/fs/8052782
> 
> Not going to be able to get much else out of it. Saw artifacts pop up this run. . . Oh well still a bloody good score.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


My clocks aren't showing correctly. Both runs were done at 1607 / 2098. You're REALLY close there.

http://www.3dmark.com/compare/fs/8052782/fs/6368664/fs/6361590#


----------



## reptileexperts

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jimbags*
> 
> Which cpu you [email protected] clocks? Makes a decent difference


4790K @ 5.0 ghz BCKL is at 100.1


----------



## reptileexperts

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Vellinious*
> 
> My clocks aren't showing correctly. Both runs were done at 1607 / 2098. You're REALLY close there.
> 
> http://www.3dmark.com/compare/fs/8052782/fs/6368664/fs/6361590#


dat 6 core though... lol makes a lot of difference on total score. But yeah, the 970's are almost there. May need to adjust the power tables more in the vBios to squeeze more. I'll run it at 1607 and 2098 hard locked and see what happens.


----------



## reptileexperts

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Vellinious*
> 
> My clocks aren't showing correctly. Both runs were done at 1607 / 2098. You're REALLY close there.
> 
> http://www.3dmark.com/compare/fs/8052782/fs/6368664/fs/6361590#


LOL I did a DDU and went back to my old faithful drivers for benching I keep on my desktop 353.62 since I saw one of your highest was based on that driver batch. And burnt the clocks in at 1607 (registered 1606 for some reason, and 8400 (registered at 2098) with my CPU cruising at 5.0ghz . ANDDDD

http://www.3dmark.com/3dm/11501037?



http://www.3dmark.com/3dm/11501037?

ALMOST broke 29k on graphics score! Number 1 system now on 3DMark for firestrike for my build (SLI 970, 4790k)!


----------



## hurricane28

I finished COD black ops 3 so i need a new game... any suggestions? I like FPS games mostly that have the same amazing graphics as COD and the game play must be amazing too lol


----------



## Vellinious

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *reptileexperts*
> 
> LOL I did a DDU and went back to my old faithful drivers for benching I keep on my desktop 353.62 since I saw one of your highest was based on that driver batch. And burnt the clocks in at 1607 (registered 1606 for some reason, and 8400 (registered at 2098) with my CPU cruising at 5.0ghz . ANDDDD
> 
> http://www.3dmark.com/3dm/11501037?
> 
> 
> 
> http://www.3dmark.com/3dm/11501037?
> 
> ALMOST broke 29k on graphics score! Number 1 system now on 3DMark for firestrike for my build (SLI 970, 4790k)!


There it is!! Nice job, man!


----------



## reptileexperts

I am officially done tinkering with my cards.


----------



## Hequaqua

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *reptileexperts*
> 
> I am officially done tinkering with my cards.


lol......sure sure...









I said that, then just finished these couple of runs:

http://www.3dmark.com/compare/fs/8093521/fs/8093488

I can't get my CPU stable at 4.6ghz. The second card sucks at overclocking....


----------



## iARDAs

Ok so this one is for the SLI people.

Are you happy with your 970 SLIs?

Any Regrets? How is the support overall?

Is microstuttering still a thing?


----------



## illidan2000

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *hurricane28*
> 
> I finished COD black ops 3 so i need a new game... any suggestions? I like FPS games mostly that have the same amazing graphics as COD and the game play must be amazing too lol


Far Cry Primal

It has become one of my favourites.
The best game ever is The Witcher 3
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *iARDAs*
> 
> Ok so this one is for the SLI people.
> 
> Are you happy with your 970 SLIs?
> 
> Any Regrets? How is the support overall?
> 
> Is microstuttering still a thing?


very very happy, but 4gb are not enough any more


----------



## reptileexperts

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *iARDAs*
> 
> Ok so this one is for the SLI people.
> 
> Are you happy with your 970 SLIs?
> 
> Any Regrets? How is the support overall?
> 
> Is microstuttering still a thing?


No micro stuttering. Happy enough as long as things are able to be supported through modification as needed. And 4gb is not exactly enough for UHD gaming, but I can make it work for me on Surround so its good enough for my needs.


----------



## iARDAs

Thanks for the response guys.

I really want to get a used 970 and I am gaming at 2560x1080p so for me maybe 4GB is enough but I am just worried on VR requirement for Vram and SLI support now.

I can not really max games at 2560x1080p with a single 970 so far.


----------



## illidan2000

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *iARDAs*
> 
> Thanks for the response guys.
> 
> I really want to get a used 970 and I am gaming at 2560x1080p so for me maybe 4GB is enough but I am just worried on VR requirement for Vram and SLI support now.
> 
> I can not really max games at 2560x1080p with a single 970 so far.


go for the second. You will never regret the choice


----------



## iARDAs

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *illidan2000*
> 
> go for the second. You will never regret the choice


If I can find one for 250bucks with aftermarket cooler and shipping included I might


----------



## Cannonkill

I'm running 1440p and having no problems running bf4 on high, csgo on all maxed and fallout on all high. Might go into the 50'system in fallout 4 though but it doesn't really bother me.


----------



## MagicForce

Tell me, what is the average acceleration to expect from the GeForce GTX 970 ASUS [STRIX-GTX970-DC2OC-4GD5]? asic 73,4% memory Hynix. How long on average to accelerate this video card from ASUS?


----------



## Vellinious

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MagicForce*
> 
> Tell me, what is the average acceleration to expect from the GeForce GTX 970 ASUS [STRIX-GTX970-DC2OC-4GD5]? asic 73,4% memory Hynix. How long on average to accelerate this video card from ASUS?


Average acceleration? 9.8 m/s/s, depending on altitude, of course.


----------



## Hequaqua

17 hours of folding:


----------



## illidan2000

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Vellinious*
> 
> Average acceleration? 9.8 m/s/s, depending on altitude, of course.










great answer!


----------



## Vellinious

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *illidan2000*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> great answer!


Lol, I figured someone would catch it....


----------



## Jimbags

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Vellinious*
> 
> My clocks aren't showing correctly. Both runs were done at 1607 / 2098. You're REALLY close there.
> 
> http://www.3dmark.com/compare/fs/8052782/fs/6368664/fs/6361590#


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Vellinious*
> 
> Lol, I figured someone would catch it....


I see what you did there haha


----------



## Hequaqua

Well....modded the bios' again....lol

1544/[email protected]

Broke my score for Firestrike, but didn't get the graphics score.....I did a run a 4.6ghz....it made it about halfway through the combined test and the computer crashed. I might up the voltage one more time, just to see if I can get my highest graphics score.



I don't think I can get 28k....no way.

EDIT: That run was at 1569/4036 http://www.3dmark.com/fs/8101322


----------



## TK421

Worth getting a 970(mobile) when pascal is just around the corner?

Card itself is around 380~ on ebay (one going for auction right now), but not sure if the next 1070mobile is going to completely destroy it (price/performance wise)


----------



## Cannonkill

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TK421*
> 
> Worth getting a 970(mobile) when pascal is just around the corner?
> 
> Card itself is around 380~ on ebay (one going for auction right now), but not sure if the next 1070mobile is going to completely destroy it (price/performance wise)


worth waiting for it. Based on their graph pascsl should be alot steonger.


----------



## MagicForce

Tell me, what is the average overclock to expect from the GeForce GTX 970 ASUS [STRIX-GTX970-DC2OC-4GD5]? asic 73,4% memory Hynix. How long on average to overclock this video card from ASUS?


----------



## TK421

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Cannonkill*
> 
> worth waiting for it. Based on their graph pascsl should be alot steonger.


Ok, I wait. Thanks for input.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MagicForce*
> 
> Tell me, what is the average overclock to expect from the GeForce GTX 970 ASUS [STRIX-GTX970-DC2OC-4GD5]? asic 73,4% memory Hynix. How long on average to overclock this video card from ASUS?


worst case scenario

core: 1450
mem: 3600(?)

970 with unlock bios will have great OC potential, so you don't have to worry


----------



## hertz9753

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MagicForce*
> 
> Tell me, what is the average overclock to expect from the GeForce GTX 970 ASUS [STRIX-GTX970-DC2OC-4GD5]? asic 73,4% memory Hynix. How long on average to overclock this video card from ASUS?


I think @DarthBaggins and @Ithanul have that same GPU and both of them are pretty good at overclocking.

I am surprised that you posted again after the way you were treated. Not all of us are like that though.


----------



## Ithanul

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *hertz9753*
> 
> I think @DarthBaggins and @Ithanul have that same GPU and both of them are pretty good at overclocking.
> 
> I am surprised that you posted again after the way you were treated. Not all of us are like that though.


I have 980 STRIX. Bad thing about the STRIX models, they are hardware locked to 1.212V, BIOS modding can't even fix that.


----------



## reptileexperts

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ithanul*
> 
> I have 980 STRIX. Bad thing about the STRIX models, they are hardware locked to 1.212V, BIOS modding can't even fix that.


^ this unfortunately, but with that high of an ASIC the voltage lock shouldn't be too much of an issue. Mine had a similar ASIC and I was about to push 1510 core 8000 memory out of it with the voltage locked at 1.212v. Keep in mind you need to go into Nvidia control panel and set your power preference off of a adaptive to max performance to allow the voltage to not sway during use. This will raise your temperatures a little bit on idle if you have more than one monitor, but it will help stability a lot.


----------



## reptileexperts

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Hequaqua*
> 
> Well....modded the bios' again....lol
> 
> 1544/[email protected]
> 
> Broke my score for Firestrike, but didn't get the graphics score.....I did a run a 4.6ghz....it made it about halfway through the combined test and the computer crashed. I might up the voltage one more time, just to see if I can get my highest graphics score.
> 
> 
> 
> I don't think I can get 28k....no way.
> 
> EDIT: That run was at 1569/4036 http://www.3dmark.com/fs/8101322


lol, yeah I thought the same... but you'll definitely need to increase that physics score too. If you have the thermals to clear for benching, why not raise those volts a little bit, and give it a push to 4.8? I'm tempted to attempt to break 29k on graphics score :-x but... then again I said I'm done, so I'm done.


----------



## Vellinious

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *reptileexperts*
> 
> lol, yeah I thought the same... but you'll definitely need to increase that physics score too. If you have the thermals to clear for benching, why not raise those volts a little bit, and give it a push to 4.8? I'm tempted to attempt to break 29k on graphics score :-x but... then again I said I'm done, so I'm done.


Psh...there's a mark to hit.


----------



## reptileexperts

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Vellinious*
> 
> Psh...there's a mark to hit.


when I put two komodo blocks in... I'll push the envelope again


----------



## Vellinious

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MagicForce*
> 
> Tell me, what is the average overclock to expect from the GeForce GTX 970 ASUS [STRIX-GTX970-DC2OC-4GD5]? asic 73,4% memory Hynix. How long on average to overclock this video card from ASUS?


Most 970s are hitting 1500+ on the core and 2000+ on the memory. Those are good baseline goals to shoot for.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *hertz9753*
> 
> I think @DarthBaggins and @Ithanul have that same GPU and both of them are pretty good at overclocking.
> 
> I am surprised that you posted again after the way you were treated. Not all of us are like that though.


Relax...it was a joke. lol goodness


----------



## Hequaqua

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *reptileexperts*
> 
> lol, yeah I thought the same... but you'll definitely need to increase that physics score too. If you have the thermals to clear for benching, why not raise those volts a little bit, and give it a push to 4.8? I'm tempted to attempt to break 29k on graphics score :-x but... then again I said I'm done, so I'm done.


I tried several things last night and this morning.

At 4.6 I was seeing the Vcore hit 1.328v. I did get a few runs in at that, but it actually didn't help at all in the graphics scores. I've tried 1.287v and 1.3v on the cards and can't increase it pass 1571.

I actually made a run last night that beat my high in graphics. Funny thing is the CPU was at 4.1ghz....lol

http://www.3dmark.com/fs/8102338


Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!







I've went back to my 1506/[email protected] The second card is holding me back. There isn't a lot I can do about it really. The memory struggles as soon as I add anything to it. It also won't go over 1571 without crashing.

Oh well.......I'm not really happy with the second card. Big disappointment in my book even though it hits 1500/8000.

EDIT: As soon as looked the second card and didn't see Samsung, I should have sent it back......lmao


----------



## DyndaS

I'm gtx970 owner












Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!



Gigabyte:




Strix:



Don't have MSI photos


----------



## Hequaqua

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DyndaS*
> 
> I'm gtx970 owner
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> Gigabyte:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Strix:
> 
> 
> 
> Don't have MSI photos


I'll take the MSI if it has Samsung Vram on it!!!.....kidding

Congrats


----------



## Hequaqua

Just order my second set of custom cables for the other 970.

Probably be here the beginning of next week. It depends on how many other orders he has at the moment.

The guy does great work.......if you are looking......here is a link to his site.

http://www.ensourced.net/


----------



## reptileexperts

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Hequaqua*
> 
> Just order my second set of custom cables for the other 970.
> 
> Probably be here the beginning of next week. It depends on how many other orders he has at the moment.
> 
> The guy does great work.......if you are looking......here is a link to his site.
> 
> http://www.ensourced.net/


heck yeah, I'm waiting on a set for both of my GPU to replace mine that are 6 to 8's that will run straight into my EVGA G2 750.

sidebar - that sucks you dipped on your card without hitting Samsung







both of mine hit it thankfully. Silicon lottery in a different form.


----------



## Vellinious

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Hequaqua*
> 
> I tried several things last night and this morning.
> 
> At 4.6 I was seeing the Vcore hit 1.328v. I did get a few runs in at that, but it actually didn't help at all in the graphics scores. I've tried 1.287v and 1.3v on the cards and can't increase it pass 1571.
> 
> I actually made a run last night that beat my high in graphics. Funny thing is the CPU was at 4.1ghz....lol
> 
> http://www.3dmark.com/fs/8102338
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I've went back to my 1506/[email protected] The second card is holding me back. There isn't a lot I can do about it really. The memory struggles as soon as I add anything to it. It also won't go over 1571 without crashing.
> 
> Oh well.......I'm not really happy with the second card. Big disappointment in my book even though it hits 1500/8000.
> 
> EDIT: As soon as looked the second card and didn't see Samsung, I should have sent it back......lmao


CPU clock won't do anything for graphics score in Firestrike. Only physics.

It DOES help in Valley, though. = )

Keep Elpida cool enough, and it'll run almost as well as the Samsung memory. I had mine running at 2175.....


----------



## Mr-Dark

Guy's... Mr-Dark build finished Today


----------



## Hequaqua

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *reptileexperts*
> 
> heck yeah, I'm waiting on a set for both of my GPU to replace mine that are 6 to 8's that will run straight into my EVGA G2 750.
> 
> sidebar - that sucks you dipped on your card without hitting Samsung
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> both of mine hit it thankfully. Silicon lottery in a different form.


Oh well....whatcha gonna do? lol Wait for Pascal/Polaris.......









Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Vellinious*
> 
> CPU clock won't do anything for graphics score in Firestrike. Only physics.
> 
> It DOES help in Valley, though. = )
> 
> Keep Elpida cool enough, and it'll run almost as well as the Samsung memory. I had mine running at 2175.....


Yea, I know. The ASIC sucks too...even a 1.3v it struggles at 1570 though. Temps were fine throughout, especially this morning. I found the limits for both cards....always good info though.









Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mr-Dark*
> 
> Guy's... Mr-Dark build finished Today
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


Looks really nice.









I am trying to talk the better half into letting me get a 980ti. She saw the price of the one I wanted and told me to pack my bags....lmao


----------



## Mr-Dark

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Hequaqua*
> 
> Looks really nice.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I am trying to talk the better half into letting me get a 980ti. She saw the price of the one I wanted and told me to pack my bags....lmao


Thanks bro, nah stay away from the Ti for now.. Pascal card's is very close and who know maybe the 500$ card's will beat the Ti easily


----------



## Hequaqua

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mr-Dark*
> 
> Thanks bro, nah stay away from the Ti for now.. Pascal card's is very close and who know maybe the 500$ card's will beat the Ti easily


Oh...don't worry, she's not going to give in on it anyway. I was just pulling her chain. lmao


----------



## Ithanul

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *reptileexperts*
> 
> ^ this unfortunately, but with that high of an ASIC the voltage lock shouldn't be too much of an issue. Mine had a similar ASIC and I was about to push 1510 core 8000 memory out of it with the voltage locked at 1.212v. Keep in mind you need to go into Nvidia control panel and set your power preference off of a adaptive to max performance to allow the voltage to not sway during use. This will raise your temperatures a little bit on idle if you have more than one monitor, but it will help stability a lot.


True, but the cooler is a piece of crap though. I'm giving my STRIX one more chance to redeem itself when I put the full cover water block on it.

Otherwise, I will be getting rid of it. Bad enough my 960 can OC like a boss with a H55 smacked to it with stock volts and BIOS.







It currently folding at 1551MHz. Still have not push it all the way yet I believe. Once I'm sure it folds well at that speed it going up again.


----------



## DeathAngel74

Looks really good Mr-Dark


----------



## lilchronic

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Vellinious*
> 
> CPU clock won't do anything for graphics score in Firestrike. Only physics.
> 
> It DOES help in Valley, though. = )
> 
> Keep Elpida cool enough, and it'll run almost as well as the Samsung memory. I had mine running at 2175.....


Not entirely true. A skylake cpu @4.5Ghz will give slightly higher graphics score than a haswell cpu at 4.5Ghz.


----------



## Vellinious

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *lilchronic*
> 
> Not entirely true. A skylake cpu @4.5Ghz will give slightly higher graphics score than a haswell cpu at 4.5Ghz.


If that were true, and CPU clock mattered for the graphics score, then a Haswell at stock clocks would deliver a lower graphics score, than one at 4.7. Which doesn't happen. Other things may affect it, by architecture, but....CPU clock, isn't it. Sorry.


----------



## jprovido

are these good scores? i7 5820k @ 4.6ghz. gtx 970 at 1568mhz/8000mhz


----------



## Hequaqua

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jprovido*
> 
> 
> 
> are these good scores? i7 5820k @ 4.6ghz. gtx 970 at 1568mhz/8000mhz


Looks good to me. Anything around 14k on graphics is good.


----------



## jprovido

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Hequaqua*
> 
> Looks good to me. Anything around 14k on graphics is good.


thanks. just for reference do you happen to know how much a stock gtx 980 is getting?


----------



## DeathAngel74

A heavily overclocked 970 is pretty close to a stock 980. 2 heavily overclocked 970's are close to a stock 980ti.
http://www.3dmark.com/3dm/11380678


----------



## jprovido

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DeathAngel74*
> 
> A heavily overclocked 970 is pretty close to a stock 980. 2 heavily overclocked 970's are close to a stock 980ti.










+rep been out of the game for a while I forgot my numbers


----------



## illidan2000

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DeathAngel74*
> 
> A heavily overclocked 970 is pretty close to a stock 980. 2 heavily overclocked 970's are close to a stock 980ti.
> http://www.3dmark.com/3dm/11380678


i thought 2x970 were better than 1x980ti


----------



## DeathAngel74

Depend on the overclocked I suppose.


----------



## Vellinious

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *illidan2000*
> 
> i thought 2x970 were better than 1x980ti


2 heavily overclocked 970s are about equal to a very mildly overclocked 980ti. Better than stock clocks....


----------



## illidan2000

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Vellinious*
> 
> 2 heavily overclocked 970s are about equal to a very mildly overclocked 980ti. Better than stock clocks....






on bench, i think they are not clocked at all. So, if you clock both, you only raise on same amount I think!

http://www.ocaholic.it/modules/smartsection/item.php?itemid=3907&page=4
here, only Metro LL suffers on 970SLI


----------



## Vellinious

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *illidan2000*
> 
> So, if you clock both, you only raise on same amount I think!


Not really....because you have to factor in scaling for SLI on the 970 side, and wouldn't on the 980ti side. That said, the GM204s tend to overclock better than the GM200s, so it MIGHT even that back out again. All in all, in benchmarks, where SLI scaling on 2 cards is nearly perfect, the 970s in SLI are going to OWN the 980ti. As for games, it'll depend on the title, and how well they're optimized, what resolution, CPU (how CPU bound the application is), etc, etc, etc, on and on ad infinitum.


----------



## illidan2000

I know... some games just don't support it: Just Cause 3, Rage, Wolfenstein... For all others, the sli is better. The only issue is that has 4gb instead 6gb


----------



## giovanve

I'm sure to annoy someone, but if you have a suggestion, I would like to buy a GTX 970 card (OC only for Folding at Home and zero games)

I am torn between EVGA GeForce GTX 970 FTW + ACX 2.0+ or GIGABYTE GeForce GTX 970 G1 Gaming.

Thanks for any suggestion


----------



## DeathAngel74

eVGA, but I own two of those cards so I'm biased.


----------



## GaToMaLaCo

GIGABYTE GTX 970 G1 Gaming has better cooling... if silence is your goal.


----------



## DeathAngel74

Yeah ftw+ fans at 100%=mini dustbuster/hair dryer


----------



## Ithanul

Hmmm, I have a G1 Gaming. Have yet to put it in my folder for folding duty yet. Otherwise I could tell you how well they do at folding.


----------



## Nedooo

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *GaToMaLaCo*
> 
> GIGABYTE GTX 970 G1 Gaming has better cooling... if silence is your goal.


On max fans are loud, loudest component in my PC...


----------



## DeathAngel74

yup 2x 970's @4500RPMs=turbo hair dryer


----------



## Ithanul

Yep, the fans on GPUs are loud like a hair dryer. Reason I like my AIOs and my full cover blocks.


----------



## Mr-Dark

I decide to water-cooled my gpu's









Ordered pair of Corsair H105 + G10 for my MSI 980 Gaming in SLI.









also my Pascal card's will be reference so i can use the G10 again.. no more fan noise


----------



## Vellinious

I haven't had an air cooled GPU since before Fermi....well, I put that under water too, but, had it on air for quite a while first.


----------



## Jimbags

Anyone having this problem?
GPU-z is reporting my gpu as running PCI-E 3.0x16 @ x2 3.0.
still egt over 10000 in firestrike http://www.3dmark.com/fs/8145103
recently installed win10???


----------



## Dude970

Try running the render test and see what it shows in GPU-z


----------



## SC2Steven

@MRDark: i think i worked out on the bios you modified for me by getting out the highest clocks i may achieve.
Suddendly, my core clock hold lower with the last modifies, tho the memory still bench at 8600 on heaven, 1535 core instead of 1560 core but the heaven score looks cool, actually the second overall 970s Techpowerup heaven 4.0 extreme/ultra 1080p benchmark score :O.....
heaven 1535//8400
heaven 1535//8600





yet thank you for the help, the heaven scores at the same clocks were 50-60 points lower


----------



## Jimbags

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Dude970*
> 
> Try running the render test and see what it shows in GPU-z


Thats what i tried first. No change :/. Card shouldnt even operate in x2 mode. Only since i installed windows 10.


----------



## Cakewalk_S

Back to air cooling for me. Pretty awesome using clu now though


----------



## Dude970

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jimbags*
> 
> Thats what i tried first. No change :/. Card shouldnt even operate in x2 mode. Only since i installed windows 10.


That is strange. What Motherboard is it? Was the W10 install an upgrade, or clean install?


----------



## rfarmer

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jimbags*
> 
> Thats what i tried first. No change :/. Card shouldnt even operate in x2 mode. Only since i installed windows 10.


Check your bios, I know on my EVGA board I can set pci-e speed to 1,2 or 3x or auto. If it is on auto try setting it to 3.0.


----------



## giovanve

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Nedooo*
> 
> On max fans are loud, loudest component in my PC...


I think it's a side by side challenge between the two cards also concerning OC and reliability, fan's noise is not a problem in my rig.

At this point It's not hard to decide, the choice it's going to the lowest price; some tens of Euro minus and I prefer the Gigabyte G1 Gaming.

Thanks for the answers

Giovanni


----------



## Mr-Dark

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SC2Steven*
> 
> @MRDark: i think i worked out on the bios you modified for me by getting out the highest clocks i may achieve.
> Suddendly, my core clock hold lower with the last modifies, tho the memory still bench at 8600 on heaven, 1535 core instead of 1560 core but the heaven score looks cool, actually the second overall 970s Techpowerup heaven 4.0 extreme/ultra 1080p benchmark score :O.....
> heaven 1535//8400
> heaven 1535//8600
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> yet thank you for the help, the heaven scores at the same clocks were 50-60 points lower


Very nice bro! glad to hear that


----------



## Jimbags

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *rfarmer*
> 
> Check your bios, I know on my EVGA board I can set pci-e speed to 1,2 or 3x or auto. If it is on auto try setting it to 3.0.


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Dude970*
> 
> That is strange. What Motherboard is it? Was the W10 install an upgrade, or clean install?


Its was just an upgrade to Win10. Board is GA-Z77MX-D3H. Its SLi capable too so im really puzzled. Any help appreciated. Going to see if bios update helps, then try re-seat.


----------



## Hequaqua

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jimbags*
> 
> Its was just an upgrade to Win10. Board is GA-Z77MX-D3H. Its SLi capable too so im really puzzled. Any help appreciated. Going to see if bios update helps, then try re-seat.


I think nViidia Inspector can tell you more info as well. Or at least verify some info for ya.


----------



## Jimbags

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Hequaqua*
> 
> I think nViidia Inspector can tell you more info as well. Or at least verify some info for ya.


Both gpuz and cpuz report link speed @x2 3.0 even running render test etc cpuz says link width x2 but capable width x16? Ill checkout nvidia inspector though, thanks


----------



## Hequaqua

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jimbags*
> 
> Both gpuz and cpuz report link speed @x2 3.0 even running render test etc cpuz says link width x2 but capable width x16? Ill checkout nvidia inspector though, thanks


Mine shows 8x, but I'm in sli:


Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


----------



## Jimbags

@Hequaqua
Yeah mine should say @×16 3.0 when running render test or 3d apps. Yours is correct as the 16 pci lanes are split between your 2 cards ie 2x(x8).
But mine says @x2 3.0. In theory it shouldnt even function @x2 :/ Reading other things. I also plugged in a secondary monitor for monitoring temps etc.. does igpu steal pci lanes? Both are plugged into yhe 970 but I enabled dual graphics in bios hmmm must make some time to check..


----------



## Hequaqua

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jimbags*
> 
> @Hequaqua
> Yeah mine should say @×16 3.0 when running render test or 3d apps. Yours is correct as the 16 pci lanes are split between your 2 cards ie 2x(x8).
> But mine says @x2 3.0. In theory it shouldnt even function @x2 :/ Reading other things. I also plugged in a secondary monitor for monitoring temps etc.. does igpu steal pci lanes? Both are plugged into yhe 970 but I enabled dual graphics in bios hmmm must make some time to check..


I'm not sure about the igpu, have only had to use it a few times when trouble shooting other issues. I think my MB defaults to my card if it's present.

Something is goofy there, even the third slot would be 4x wouldn't it?


----------



## Jimbags

My mobo goes. Top slot x16, second down x4 third/bottom is x8. Going to checkout bios and windows power settings,then try reseating it.. This is where watercooled rigs are no fun :/


----------



## Hequaqua

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jimbags*
> 
> My mobo goes. Top slot x16, second down x4 third/bottom is x8. Going to checkout bios and windows power settings,then try reseating it.. This is where watercooled rigs are no fun :/


Good Luck.

If you are't using the igpu, disable it in the bios and see what happens.


----------



## Jimbags

Tried bios settings, igpu settings, windows power settings, nvidia power settings. Finally bit the bullet and took out gpu, took out cmos battery, cleared cmos, left for half hour no power. Re-installed everything and hey presto Its running @x16 3.0 :-D Funny how my firestrike score only went up 300ish points though. So if it truly was x2 3.0 then a mini pcie x4 slot could technically run a full gpu just fine







Like modding an nuc or similar.
Thaanks for everyones input rep+ yo the helpful. Cos yes im one of the few that actually bother goving rep


----------



## Hequaqua

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jimbags*
> 
> Tried bios settings, igpu settings, windows power settings, nvidia power settings. Finally bit the bullet and took out gpu, took out cmos battery, cleared cmos, left for half hour no power. Re-installed everything and hey presto Its running @x16 3.0 :-D Funny how my firestrike score only went up 300ish points though. So if it truly was x2 3.0 then a mini pcie x4 slot could technically run a full gpu just fine
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Like modding an nuc or similar.
> Thaanks for everyones input rep+ yo the helpful. Cos yes im one of the few that actually bother goving rep


Glad you got it resolved.


----------



## Dude970

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jimbags*
> 
> Tried bios settings, igpu settings, windows power settings, nvidia power settings. Finally bit the bullet and took out gpu, took out cmos battery, cleared cmos, left for half hour no power. Re-installed everything and hey presto Its running @x16 3.0 :-D Funny how my firestrike score only went up 300ish points though. So if it truly was x2 3.0 then a mini pcie x4 slot could technically run a full gpu just fine
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Like modding an nuc or similar.
> Thaanks for everyones input rep+ yo the helpful. Cos yes im one of the few that actually bother goving rep


Glad you got it fixed


----------



## Hequaqua

Cards have been cranking all day. It warmed up to.....temps up to 68°. Still averaging about 60° though. It will cool down in a few.

[email protected]:


----------



## DeathAngel74

I had to re-do my bios settings. I was tired of my SLI setup being in the mid-60's. Dropped volts and got the CPU down to 54C under 100% and GPU's at 59C/55C, 99%/97% during SW:BF and TW3. Be happy you didn't buy it Hequaqua, it still broken a pile of crap. No matter how many patches and how many times EA polishes it, its still a turd!


----------



## Hequaqua

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DeathAngel74*
> 
> I had to re-do my bios settings. I was tired of my SLI setup being in the mid-60's. Dropped volts and got the CPU down to 54C under 100% and GPU's at 59C/55C, 99%/97% during SW:BF and TW3. Be happy you didn't buy it Hequaqua, it still broken pile of crap. No matter how many patches and how many times EA polishes it, its still a turd!


I have been messing with my clocks while it is folding. I'm at [email protected]/8000. If I drop the clocks you would think with that low of voltage and lowering it would drop the temps. It doesn't do anything. I can however, drop the power and it will. I have to drop it to like 60% to see it. Of course, it's throttles the core. I think the power table plays a bigger role in the temps. Maybe that is why just about everyone gets the PWR perfcap, but good temps on the stock bios. I am talking about air cooling. Again, maybe it's me.....lmao

I can handle the upper 60's if I am folding. I think I have my bios modded to throttle at 72°, I'm not sure right off the top of my head. I think I have the target temp at 69°.

EDIT: I just looked at my bios....I have them backwards....lmao I have the temp target at 72° and the max temp target at 70°. Duh.


----------



## DeathAngel74

Mine are set to 91C, lol. Crash and burn! They will never see 91C though.


----------



## Hequaqua

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DeathAngel74*
> 
> Mine are set to 91C, lol. Crash and burn!


My fans don't spin up to 4500 rpm. lol

I think the max for my fans is 2300 rpm.


----------



## DeathAngel74

I got them up to 4600RPM for the hell of it. My kids are louder than the fans though, so meh, lol!


----------



## Hequaqua

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DeathAngel74*
> 
> I got them up to 4600RPM for the hell of it. My kids are louder than the fans though, so meh, lol!


I can't hear mine over the two yate-loons....lmao Same for the GT's. You can't hear them when nothing else is running really. They weren't cheap, but they do a great job.


----------



## DeathAngel74

You can still hear my fans even with my amp turned up to 1.5(Pantera, BLS and Slayer+ loud pc fans), lmao.


----------



## Hequaqua

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DeathAngel74*
> 
> You can still hear my fans even with my amp turned up to 1.5, lmao.


Mine is loud when it's folding. I have 5-120's, 2-140's and the 4 on the cards. Plus a little 90mm that sets on top of the first card. It runs at 3000 rpm. lol


----------



## DeathAngel74

11 120mm's, including 2 on the h100i and 1 140mm


----------



## Hequaqua

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DeathAngel74*
> 
> 11 120mm's, including 2 on the h100i and 1 140mm


I don't have room for 11...lol

I could put two more on the 240 rad.....but I would have to mod the top of my case. I don't think I have room inside for Push/Pull.


----------



## DeathAngel74

actually 4 on the h100i, push/pull. I forgot, lol


----------



## Disturbed117

Cleaned.

Please refrain from swearing,rude posting, and replying to posts that break the Terms of Service.

If a user is breaking the rules, Please report.


----------



## Jimbags

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Disturbed117*
> 
> Cleaned.
> 
> Please refrain from swearing,rude posting, and replying to posts that break the Terms of Service.
> If a user is breaking the rules, Please report.


Woah guess I missed some replies. Duely noted.


----------



## Benjiw

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jimbags*
> 
> Woah guess I missed some replies. Duely noted.


Have things been a little heated in here or something?


----------



## Moparman

It's funny. I I have 22 120mm fans in my case plus the 970s fans. Guess I'm used to the sound lol.


----------



## Hequaqua

Yes, it got a bit heated.

It's all good though.








Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Moparman*
> 
> It's funny. I I have 22 120mm fans in my case plus the 970s fans. Guess I'm used to the sound lol.


That's a lot of fans. I don't mind the sound really.


----------



## Benjiw

What could possibly have gotten so heated to need a mod in here? Anyway, My rigs are both out of action, however, I managed to acquire the illusive backplates for both my 970s so will probably fit those soonish. Still waiting on Pascal news so I can put my golden 970 into my AMD rig. Literally chomping at the bit for news.


----------



## Hequaqua

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Benjiw*
> 
> What could possibly have gotten so heated to need a mod in here? Anyway, My rigs are both out of action, however, I managed to aquire the illusive backplates for both my 970s so will probably fit those soonish. Still waiting on Pascal news so I can put my golden 970 into my AMD rig. Literally chomping at the bit for news.


No need to re-hash the who's/what's/why's.

I'm gonna stick with what I have. I'm not going to jump in to a new card for a while. Let it sort out and see where the performance/$$ falls. Might pick up something decent used though if the prices are right.


----------



## Benjiw

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Hequaqua*
> 
> No need to re-hash the who's/what's/why's.
> 
> I'm gonna stick with what I have. I'm not going to jump in to a new card for a while. Let it sort out and see where the performance/$$ falls. Might pick up something decent used though if the prices are right.


I didn't consider picking up a used one tbh, I might do that instead! I've lost my EVGA 970 FTW because it's currently being pampered in my gf's watercooled rig, even has fancy Mayhems blue dye running through it, how posh is that?! I'll grab some pics shortly possibly when I put the EVGA backplate on it.

So the 970 FTW is in my gf's minecraft machine, my golden 970 is in Kraken (my i5 project) and my AMD is in bits needing a replacement card. Oh and I have a Z87 rig that I stole the i5 out of but hoping I can pick up a 4790k soon so I'll have 3 rigs at my disposal.


----------



## Hequaqua

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Benjiw*
> 
> I didn't consider picking up a used one tbh, I might do that instead! I've lost my EVGA 970 FTW because it's currently being pampered in my gf's watercooled rig, even has fancy Mayhems blue dye running through it, how posh is that?! I'll grab some pics shortly possibly when I put the EVGA backplate on it.
> 
> So the 970 FTW is in my gf's minecraft machine, my golden 970 is in Kraken (my i5 project) and my AMD is in bits needing a replacement card. Oh and I have a Z87 rig that I stole the i5 out of but hoping I can pick up a 4790k soon so I'll have 3 rigs at my disposal.


Anything extra just send it my way....lol

Looking forward to the pics. I've considered a CL, but I'm cheap......lol Plus they sound like a lot of work.


----------



## Benjiw

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Hequaqua*
> 
> Anything extra just send it my way....lol
> 
> Looking forward to the pics. I've considered a CL, but I'm cheap......lol Plus they sound like a lot of work.


Honestly with all the issues I've had lately with parts not fitting or compromising, my next case is going to be a CL because I've simply had enough of case makers reducing costs by reducing sizes by 5mm here or 20mm there. Spent all my morning looking for 90* fittings that will allow me to use a GTS 420 rad in my Define S and NOT mount the fans on the outside of the case.


----------



## DeathAngel74

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Moparman*
> 
> It's funny. I I have 22 120mm fans in my case plus the 970s fans. Guess I'm used to the sound lol.


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Hequaqua*
> 
> Yes, it got a bit heated.
> 
> It's all good though.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> That's a lot of fans. I don't mind the sound really.


OK 16 fans, lol. I forgot about the 4 fans on the 970's


----------



## Benjiw

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DeathAngel74*
> 
> OK 16 fans, lol. I forgot about the 4 fans on the 970's


Damn, I'm here with 10 fans, 3x 140mm Vardars for the GTS 420mm rad in pull, either 3 or 6x Corsair SP120s on a Coolgate G2 360mm rad and I might have another 120mm as intake on the rear of the case. Oh and the PSU has a fan if we're counting that then I have several options but they always stay on low/silent. I hear my PSU fan over all my fans and D5 pump combined.


----------



## DeathAngel74

Crap! 17 including the PSU fan!


----------



## Benjiw

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DeathAngel74*
> 
> Crap! 17 including the PSU fan!


I bet you have good air flow in that room lol. I honestly can't be bothered with all those fans, I used to have 13 when I was overclocking my AMD rig on air (I think... not sure, maybe it was less, 2x cpu, 6x case, 1x cpu socket, 1x psu 1x 6870) And it was too damn loud to bare. So glad I took the plunge with custom water cooling, my hearing is great.


----------



## DeathAngel74

I'm a guitar player, my hearing has been shot since my first band, lol. Custom water loop will be the next mod, some time this Summer.


----------



## Benjiw

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DeathAngel74*
> 
> I'm a guitar player, my hearing has been shot since my first band, lol. Custom water loop will be the next mod, some time this Summer.


Haha, dude you should protect your hearing, it's mega valuable even more so considering you play music. And Watercooling is a must, you'll never look back, I can't go back to air cooling now, too much noise when overclocking. My gf's pc is so silent, the only thing you can hear is the stock fan in her Define S. I'm pretty bad when it comes to the noise of a PC, it should be silent 100%.


----------



## DeathAngel74

First we'll make the computer silent, then working on blocking out the screaming children.


----------



## Benjiw

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DeathAngel74*
> 
> First we'll make the computer silent, then working on blocking out the screaming children.


I don't have kids yet so can't really comment to be honest. Still enjoying the freedom of being a student.


----------



## DeathAngel74

I don't know how my wife does it. She teaches 22 students and then comes home to help me with our 3 little angels, lol---> SARCASM


----------



## hurricane28

I only have 8 fans. In the front i have one 200mm fan but that is hardly blowing any air in the case and its not power full enough. I want to mod the front side so i can mount 2 120mm fans.

I have the rear exhaust fan as an intake so my 3000rpm fans are breathing fresh air, i do need to install a dust filter for that one if i can find a nice one.


----------



## Vellinious

I have 6 fans....4 x 230mm on the rad, and 2 x 200mm in the front of the cases. I LOVE my silent rig. = P


----------



## Ithanul

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Benjiw*
> 
> Have things been a little heated in here or something?


Yep, you missed the well, in mild way to say it. People just not showing respect to each other.

On other note, just 4 fans not including the one in the PSU.







Those 4 are on radiators at that. Need to get around though make the wiring harness so I can put the other three eLoops onto the radiator. Then I be up to 7 fans then.

Then again, I probably don't need the other three fans. The two radiators keep my GPUs at around 40-45C at full load already.


----------



## illidan2000

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Vellinious*
> 
> I have 6 fans....4 x 230mm on the rad, and 2 x 200mm in the front of the cases. I LOVE my silent rig. = P


very nice setup!
have you got some pictures?


----------



## DeathAngel74

They're in the thread gallery. 2x thermaltake cases stacked


----------



## illidan2000

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DeathAngel74*
> 
> They're in the thread gallery. 2x thermaltake cases stacked


i really can't find them

I searched on the gallery, I can't apply a filter on it


----------



## DeathAngel74

I know he posted pics a couple months ago


----------



## Vellinious

There are a few here:

http://www.modsrigs.com/detail.aspx?BuildID=35270


----------



## Mr-Dark

So the first H105 arrive today











Now waiting 2* Kraken G10 and another H105 also 3* MSI 980 Gaming.. Under the water finally


----------



## hertz9753

I have a Kraken G10 with a H50 on a GTX 980. It's folding @ 1544 on the core and the temp is about 53C.


----------



## Mr-Dark

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *hertz9753*
> 
> I have a Kraken G10 with a H50 on a GTX 980. It's folding @ 1544 on the core and the temp is about 53C.


Nice. I hope for less temp as the H105 is thick 240m rad.. what you think ?


----------



## rady

I bought a graphics card from Gainward to use a Mini-ITX setup. I received this version. I was the one to see this version?


----------



## hertz9753

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mr-Dark*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *hertz9753*
> 
> I have a Kraken G10 with a H50 on a GTX 980. It's folding @ 1544 on the core and the temp is about 53C.
> 
> 
> 
> Nice. I hope for less temp as the H105 is thick 240m rad.. what you think ?
Click to expand...

You should see better temps than me. I had trouble getting the H50 into my small case. I wanted to go push-pull but that didn't work out.


----------



## daunow

Well got an Email from evga, telling me they are gonna send me a FTW+ 970 in 2 days.

guess I got lucky today after running into so many hackers on the division lately.


----------



## Mr-Dark

New driver out!

http://www.guru3d.com/files-details/geforce-364-96-hotfix-driver-download.html


----------



## Jimbags

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *daunow*
> 
> Well got an Email from evga, telling me they are gonna send me a FTW+ 970 in 2 days.
> 
> guess I got lucky today after running into so many hackers on the division lately.


Nice! Hackers have almost ruined GTAV Online for me. Why even play a game if there is no challenge?!!


----------



## Hequaqua

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mr-Dark*
> 
> New driver out!
> 
> http://www.guru3d.com/files-details/geforce-364-96-hotfix-driver-download.html


*Newest driver benchmarks(353.62-364.96) SLI*

Valley and Heaven Benchmarks Newest Driver 364.96 SLI

Firestrike Benchmarks Newest Driver 364.96 SLI

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *daunow*
> 
> Well got an Email from evga, telling me they are gonna send me a FTW+ 970 in 2 days.
> 
> guess I got lucky today after running into so many hackers on the division lately.


Hopefully this card will be "the One"!









You really have been a bit unlucky.


----------



## Vellinious

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Hequaqua*
> 
> *Newest driver benchmarks(353.62-364.96) SLI*
> 
> Valley and Heaven Benchmarks Newest Driver 364.96 SLI
> 
> Firestrike Benchmarks Newest Driver 364.96 SLI
> Hopefully this card will be "the One"!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You really have been a bit unlucky.


The new drivers seem to be doing some good!


----------



## Hequaqua

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Vellinious*
> 
> The new drivers seem to be doing some good!


A little better in Valley and Heaven. Firestrike took a bit of a hit. I re-ran it, got about the same result.

I have some others I can run and see how well they hold up.

I agree though, at least they aren't falling off as much it seems.


----------



## Hequaqua

I ran The Division Benchmark. I had a set of results from 364.51 before the patch. I went back and re-ran them with the same driver. It looks like they did some major work. The frame rates increase by quite a bit.

The Division Benchmark SLI 364.51-364.96

I received my other set of cables. I went with red wire wraps this time. I routed them differently and since they are two cards.

What do you all think?


Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


----------



## Mr-Dark

Sound like good driver @Hequaqua









Tomorrow the kraken G10 and Evga Sli bridge should be here.. So i can install the H105 on one of my 980 Gaming..







should be fun


----------



## Hequaqua

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mr-Dark*
> 
> Sound like good driver @Hequaqua
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Tomorrow the kraken G10 and Evga Sli bridge should be here.. So i can install the H105 on one of my 980 Gaming..
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> should be fun


I haven't gamed with the driver yet. I ran a few other benchmarks, a bit of a mixed bag. It hurt the Catzilla benchmark a bit. Heavensward it helped a little.

Cool on the cooling solution.









I left my office door closed last night while I watched some baseball....I came back in, my CPU was 18°C at ilde. The gpu's were at 22°C. I was like dang.....lol Normal temps are usually about 24° on the CPU. The gpu's are normally at 27°.

I did switch out the themal paste a week or so ago. I went with the Thermal Grizzly Kryonaut. I think under load my temps are about 5°C cooler. Nice TIM.


----------



## Mr-Dark

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Hequaqua*
> 
> I haven't gamed with the driver yet. I ran a few other benchmarks, a bit of a mixed bag. It hurt the Catzilla benchmark a bit. Heavensward it helped a little.
> 
> Cool on the cooling solution.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I left my office door closed last night while I watched some baseball....I came back in, my CPU was 18°C at ilde. The gpu's were at 22°C. I was like dang.....lol Normal temps are usually about 24° on the CPU. The gpu's are normally at 27°.
> 
> I did switch out the themal paste a week or so ago. I went with the Thermal Grizzly Kryonaut. I think under load my temps are about 5°C cooler. Nice TIM.


Nice! the Thermal Grizzly is good thermal paste ( didn't try it yet ) but many talk about that one









I found those on my pc part box...



i'm not sure if i should clean the corsair paste and use the Grizzly ?



what you think ?


----------



## Hequaqua

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mr-Dark*
> 
> Nice! the Thermal Grizzly is good thermal paste ( didn't try it yet ) but many talk about that one
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I found those on my pc part box...
> 
> 
> 
> i'm not sure if i should clean the corsair paste and use the Grizzly ?
> 
> 
> 
> what you think ?


I would go with the stock for a while. I would run a lot of benchmarks....then I would replace it and see....lol

I get bored.....


----------



## Mr-Dark

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Hequaqua*
> 
> I would go with the stock for a while. I would run a lot of benchmarks....then I would replace it and see....lol
> 
> I get bored.....


Sound good, i will give it a try as you say









I love those MSI Gaming card's.. my old one has 74.6% ASIC and the new one 75.1%







also there is another 2 on the way so i can chose the best for my SLI setup.. also another H105 & Kraken G10 on the way for the other card











My Mom seen the Amazon order for the 3 * 980 Gaming & pair of H105 and Kraken G10 then she slap me







WTH is that Dark


----------



## Hequaqua

I wish my second card had a higher ASIC.....it's like 68..8..









I can really tell too...lol


----------



## Mr-Dark

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Hequaqua*
> 
> I wish my second card had a higher ASIC.....it's like 68..8..
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I can really tell too...lol


Let's wait the pair on the next week









Oh did you seen any VRM sensor on Hwinfo64 like this ?



the top card hit 80c on the VRM after 2h on Bf4..


----------



## DeathAngel74

WTH Dark????? More gfx cards? I used Kryonaut on H100i temps never go past 54C.
Man I should talk, thinking about 2x gigabyte 980ti xtremes


----------



## johnd0e

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DeathAngel74*
> 
> WTH Dark????? More gfx cards? I used Kryonaut on H100i temps never go past 54C.
> Man I should talk, thinking about 2x gigabyte 980ti xtremes


You wont be disapointed.


----------



## daunow

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jimbags*
> 
> Nice! Hackers have almost ruined GTAV Online for me. Why even play a game if there is no challenge?!!


Yeah, wanted to try rainbow six siege ( my cousin also wanted to buy it because we played the beta long time ago) but after seeing the amount of hacker complaints, and than playing the division, I think I'll pass.

at least on the division you can kill the hackers sometimes.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Hequaqua*
> 
> *Newest driver benchmarks(353.62-364.96) SLI*
> 
> Valley and Heaven Benchmarks Newest Driver 364.96 SLI
> 
> Firestrike Benchmarks Newest Driver 364.96 SLI
> Hopefully this card will be "the One"!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You really have been a bit unlucky.


thanks yo

Why do you put a fan on your gpu's lol? btw nice rig


----------



## Mr-Dark

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DeathAngel74*
> 
> WTH Dark????? More gfx cards? I used Kryonaut on H100i temps never go past 54C.
> Man I should talk, thinking about 2x gigabyte 980ti xtremes


Yea bro









Now i have 2* MSI 980 Gaming and there is another 2 coming this week.. I want test all then chose the best for my SLI setup









looking to rock pair at 1550/8000 under the Kraken G10 &H105 combo until Pascal 1080 drop..

I will give the Kryonaut a try soon as i have new tube here


----------



## DeathAngel74

You only need a drop the size of an oversized pea or BB


----------



## Hequaqua

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *daunow*
> 
> Yeah, wanted to try rainbow six siege ( my cousin also wanted to buy it because we played the beta long time ago) but after seeing the amount of hacker complaints, and than playing the division, I think I'll pass.
> 
> at least on the division you can kill the hackers sometimes.
> thanks yo
> 
> Why do you put a fan on your gpu's lol? btw nice rig


I have a little 90mm on the top card, trying to pull some heat away. I know my temps are fine. I'm just OCD about not hitting close to 70° ever!....lol

Thx....I'm thinking of modding the top of the case, so I can add two 120mm fans to my radiator. Have them in push/pull. I'm still debating it. I found some slim fans that might work without having to cut anything. Again, I haven't made up my mind yet.

EDIT:
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DeathAngel74*
> 
> You only need a drop the size of an oversized pea or BB


Yea, it's sticky stuff....lol


----------



## Mr-Dark

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DeathAngel74*
> 
> You only need a drop the size of an oversized pea or BB


No need to spread it at all ?


----------



## Hequaqua

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mr-Dark*
> 
> No need to spread it at all ?


I did spread mine. It was like boogers....lol

I did manage to get a nice even thin layers. Temps improved, so I guess I have good contact. Next time I swap out, I will try the pea method.


----------



## Mr-Dark

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Hequaqua*
> 
> I did spread mine. It was like boogers....lol
> 
> I did manage to get a nice even thin layers. Temps improved, so I guess I have good contact. Next time I swap out, I will try the pea method.


Still easier than Gelid Extreme one.. lol

you can waste full tube of Gelid Extreme while you're trying to spread it


----------



## Hequaqua

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mr-Dark*
> 
> Still easier than Gelid Extreme one.. lol
> 
> you can waste full tube of Gelid Extreme while you're trying to spread it


I've been using MX4 for quite a while. I've been really happy with it. I still have about 3/4 of tube left. I think I've applied it 2-3 times.


----------



## Mr-Dark

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Hequaqua*
> 
> I've been using MX4 for quite a while. I've been really happy with it. I still have about 3/4 of tube left. I think I've applied it 2-3 times.


Actually the MX4 isn't good enough for me.. I try it in the past on Noctua D14 and the stock Noctua paste was way better than that..

sound like the top is Grizzly then Gelid Extreme then Noctua then MX4


----------



## DeathAngel74

I wasted a whole tube of kryonaut on my 970's, it was slick as snot, lol. Ended up using Antec Diamond.....


----------



## Hequaqua

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DeathAngel74*
> 
> I wasted a whole tube of kryonaut on my 970's, it was slick as snot, lol. Ended up using Antec Diamond.....


Slick....really? Mine was almost like epoxy. Maybe I took too long trying to spread it.


----------



## johnd0e

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Hequaqua*
> 
> I've been using MX4 for quite a while. I've been really happy with it. I still have about 3/4 of tube left. I think I've applied it 2-3 times.


same here, been runnnig MX-4 on everything and am perfectly happy.


----------



## Hequaqua

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *johnd0e*
> 
> same here, been runnnig MX-4 on everything and am perfectly happy.


What method do you use?


----------



## johnd0e

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Hequaqua*
> 
> What method do you use?


pea sized dot.


----------



## Hequaqua

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *johnd0e*
> 
> pea sized dot.


Cool.

I've tried that, and spreading. I haven't tried the X pattern.

EDIT: I wonder if Jay2Cents has tried other compounds? I know he put milk, OJ, and Powerade in his custom loop. Actually got about the same temps. Of course, he explained why you wouldn't want to use them too. lmao


----------



## johnd0e

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Hequaqua*
> 
> Cool.
> 
> I've tried that, and spreading. I haven't tried the X pattern.


i have only spread once on my 6700k. saw no difference so i just said screw it and stuck with pea sized dot......its having no problems keeping my 5960x happy at 4.6ghz and 1.3v constant.


----------



## Hequaqua

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *johnd0e*
> 
> i have only spread once on my 6700k. saw no difference so i just said screw it and stuck with pea sized dot......its having no problems keeping my 5960x happy at 4.6ghz and 1.3v constant.


Yea, I kinda with you. If you have decent TIM, and mount it correctly, you won't see a huge difference. At least not with what method you use.

EDIT: Anyone planning on buying the new GPU's that are coming? I think I'm going to stay on the sideline for a while....lol


----------



## Vellinious

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Hequaqua*
> 
> Cool.
> 
> I've tried that, and spreading. I haven't tried the X pattern.
> 
> EDIT: I wonder if Jay2Cents has tried other compounds? I know he put milk, OJ, and Powerade in his custom loop. Actually got about the same temps. Of course, he explained why you wouldn't want to use them too. lmao


Ugh...that guy is a moron, and given credibility by all the clicks he receives. /shivers


----------



## Hequaqua

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Vellinious*
> 
> Ugh...that guy is a moron, and given credibility by all the clicks he receives. /shivers


I find him funny.









Moron....maybe that is why I like him...lmao


----------



## johnd0e

I watch him for laughs. He's totally clueless 90% of the time and tries to pass it off as intelegence.


----------



## Vellinious

lol, he makes my eye twitch.....


----------



## johnd0e

gotta love how ever since the whole mayhems incident he was involved in he keeps referring to himself as a "die hard water cooler" or something along those lines to make it seem like hes some kind of big deal.


----------



## Vellinious

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *johnd0e*
> 
> gotta love how ever since the whole mayhems incident he was involved in he keeps referring to himself as a "die hard water cooler" or something along those lines to make it seem like hes some kind of big deal.


Agreed....he's a tool, and anyone that knows anything, knows it.

He, and most of the folks over at Tom's Hardware ring synonymous, in my mind. = P

EDIT: LTT forums are almost as bad.....


----------



## Hequaqua

He's good for a few chuckles.

Just finished playing about 2 hours of BF4, no issues at all with the new driver. After I got out of the game and looked at HWiNFO64, I was like, "What settings did I use? Max core usage on both cards was around 57%. It also looks like when I changed drivers it has my second card as the primary. Oh well....a restart will fix that...lol

I'm losing it!


----------



## Benjiw

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Vellinious*
> 
> Agreed....he's a tool, and anyone that knows anything, knows it.
> 
> He, and most of the folks over at Tom's Hardware ring synonymous, in my mind. = P
> 
> EDIT: LTT forums are almost as bad.....


He is a tool but he puts out the most content for our niche so he's king of the hill in those regards, if B Neg did more youtube stuff he would be king of said hill and Jay would have to start learning some things. LTT Forums are full of kids so well... nuff said.

Don't get me started on Linus himself, that delid video was disgraceful...


----------



## hurricane28

Hi guys,

I was reading you guys were talking about how to apply TIM.

I always use the pea size method because its the best and this video explains it.






and for the different minded people there is an alternative way


----------



## DeathAngel74

I've tried the pea, BB, line, box+X, spreading methods. Pea sized dot works best for me.


----------



## Mr-Dark

Guy's

G10 install today on one of my 980 gaming,,





and the result



Temp on the first card was 74c and 81c on the VRM.. now 29c and 51c after 2 Valley benchmark! Dream temp









Edit : After 30m on Bf4 99% gpu usage constant 30c is the peak


----------



## rfarmer

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mr-Dark*
> 
> Guy's
> 
> G10 install today on one of my 980 gaming,,
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> and the result
> 
> 
> 
> Temp on the first card was 74c and 81c on the VRM.. now 29c and 51c after 2 Valley benchmark! Dream temp
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Edit : After 30m on Bf4 99% gpu usage constant 30c is the peak


I had tried a G10 Kraken on my MSI GTX 970 and the gpu temps were very good but the vrm on the 970 is on the other side of the gpu than the fan and I wasn't happy with the vrm temps. Are the 980s the same or is the vrm on the same side as the fan?


----------



## Mr-Dark

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *rfarmer*
> 
> I had tried a G10 Kraken on my MSI GTX 970 and the gpu temps were very good but the vrm on the 970 is on the other side of the gpu than the fan and I wasn't happy with the vrm temps. Are the 980s the same or is the vrm on the same side as the fan?


this the 980 Gaming



The Vrm temp was 81c under load and now 67c after 1h constant load..


----------



## rfarmer

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mr-Dark*
> 
> this the 980 Gaming
> 
> 
> 
> The Vrm temp was 81c under load and now 67c after 1h constant load..


Oh yeah that is a much better design for the Kraken.


----------



## hurricane28

Good morning 970 fellas,

any news on the 364.72 driver? how is it?


----------



## Mr-Dark

Too much to play with this week











I tested 3 of them and one still on the Box.. ASIC is 74% & 74% & 75% lucky ?


----------



## DeathAngel74

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *hurricane28*
> 
> Good morning 970 fellas,
> 
> any news on the 364.72 driver? how is it?


I've tried .72,.91 and .96....not very promising. I'd stick with 362.00


----------



## hurricane28

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DeathAngel74*
> 
> I've tried .72,.91 and .96....not very promising. I'd stick with 362.00


Damn, what is with all these driver issues people are having lately...? Are they doing this on purpose or something?

I mean, its not only Nvidia but AMD as well that has driver issues.. this doesn't stop with display driver only but other driver as well..

I stick with 362.00 for now than..


----------



## Ithanul

No clue, maybe the OS being a bugger?

I think I am still sitting on 361.43 driver. Considering I have not bought any new games in a while (so far none interest me on the PC atm) and my Tis fold rock solid on them.

Though, finally pushing my GPUs since I just got me a nice 2560x1440P IPS monitor. Was long over due for upgrade on my gaming monitor. Think the Tis are a bit happier with the higher res.


----------



## daunow

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *hurricane28*
> 
> Damn, what is with all these driver issues people are having lately...? Are they doing this on purpose or something?
> 
> I mean, its not only Nvidia but AMD as well that has driver issues.. this doesn't stop with display driver only but other driver as well..
> 
> I stick with 362.00 for now than..


I haven't ran into any, I know that doesn't mean they don't exist, but I doubt many people are having issues.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DeathAngel74*
> 
> I've tried .72,.91 and .96....not very promising. I'd stick with 362.00


Why stay on older drivers, if you do not have issues with the newer ones? unless of course you actually do have issues with them.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mr-Dark*
> 
> Too much to play with this week
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I tested 3 of them and one still on the Box.. ASIC is 74% & 74% & 75% lucky ?


enjoy em bruh and nice temps.


----------



## Mr-Dark

Quote:


> enjoy em bruh and nice temps. thumb.gif


Thanks bro









I'm on the latest Hot fix driver and all smooth no problem at all


----------



## illidan2000

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Hequaqua*
> 
> Yea, I kinda with you. If you have decent TIM, and mount it correctly, you won't see a huge difference. At least not with what method you use.
> 
> EDIT: Anyone planning on buying the new GPU's that are coming? I think I'm going to stay on the sideline for a while....lol


I would like to buy Pascal cards on day one.
I'm thinking to sell my 2x970. When do you think I have to do it?


----------



## Hequaqua

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *illidan2000*
> 
> I would like to buy Pascal cards on day one.
> I'm thinking to sell my 2x970. When do you think I have to do it?


It's rumored they are going to be shown at one of the big shows at the end of May, or beginning of June. No one really knows for sure.


----------



## Vellinious

G'luck buying anything day 1...or, hell, month 1.


----------



## illidan2000

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Vellinious*
> 
> G'luck buying anything day 1...or, hell, month 1.


I can't wait anymore.... I have the predator x34, and 2x970 are not enough... I want to play 90fps on everything with high settings


----------



## Vellinious

Just saying that it's incredibly difficult to get one bought in the first couple of months. The early adopters always jump on them early....plus, the aftermarket cooling solutions and custom pcb cards don't come out until a few months later.


----------



## illidan2000

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Vellinious*
> 
> Just saying that it's incredibly difficult to get one bought in the first couple of months. The early adopters always jump on them early....plus, the aftermarket cooling solutions and custom pcb cards don't come out until a few months later.


you're right.... But i'm planning to put a g10 on it/them with a proper AIO.
So I could also get a reference at minimum price.
My dream would be a Waterforce from Gigabyte or a Evga. A card that have AIO in bundle


----------



## Mr-Dark

Hello all

there is limited offer on the Gigabyte 980 winfforce on amazon for 409$ after 20$ rebate..

http://www.amazon.com/GIGABYTE-GeForce-GTX-980-WINDFORCE/dp/B00Q7PNNIS/ref=sr_1_3?s=pc&ie=UTF8&qid=1460990130&sr=1-3&keywords=gtx+980

also the MSI 980 ti golden edtion for 575$

http://www.amazon.com/MSI-GAMING-GTX-980TI-GOLDEN/dp/B0166T31O0/ref=sr_1_10?s=pc&ie=UTF8&qid=1460990168&sr=1-10&keywords=gtx+980+ti


----------



## DeathAngel74

I just ordered 2 new ssds. 980gb for games and 480 for Windows and programs. Will be here tomorrow


----------



## Hequaqua

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DeathAngel74*
> 
> I just ordered 2 new ssds. 980gb for games and 480 for Windows and programs. Will be here tomorrow


Got ya a one of those off Newegg today...104.99 for the 480?


----------



## TheCautiousOne

Hey! Almost forgot about the official club. Slapped EVGA 970 SSC in SLI in my brothers parvum this past weekend. He is loving the framerates at 4k on his 50" Samsung.





TCO


----------



## Hequaqua

Love it!


----------



## TheCautiousOne

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Hequaqua*
> 
> Love it!


Appreciate it!

TCO


----------



## DeathAngel74

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Hequaqua*
> 
> Got ya a one of those off Newegg today...104.99 for the 480?


$108 for 480 and $209 for 960


----------



## Hequaqua

I love the orange. My fave color. My old case was a orange Corsair 230T. Hard to find parts that go with it. It is setting empty at the moment. I may drop a AMD in there if Zen looks promising. If not, I might just drop a FX or something in there and make it a folding rig.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DeathAngel74*
> 
> $108 for 480 and $209 for 960


Cool. I have plenty of room. I still need to re-install some games, but I should be fine for quite a while.


----------



## DeathAngel74

Post office has SSD's. Problem is I have to work today... Had to bribe the mother of a friend that works there with McDonald's. She said I can pick them up in 45 minutes.


----------



## daunow

Not the best, but from the looks of it, so far no coil whine.




Code:



Code:


Unigine Valley Benchmark 1.0

FPS:    
57.1
Score:  
2389
Min FPS:        
24.6
Max FPS:        
107.2

kinda weird, I though the FTW+ would of scored higher than the FTW

Code:



Code:


Unigine Valley Benchmark 1.0

FPS:    
60.1
Score:  
2514
Min FPS:        
32.4
Max FPS:        
117.0


----------



## daunow

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DeathAngel74*
> 
> $108 for 480 and $209 for 960


Probably gonna end up getting one, on summer, kinda wonder by how much the price is gonna drop as well.

Why did you get a 480GB and a 980GB? My cousin calls me crazy for filling up a 1TB HDD..


----------



## DeathAngel74

Stupid RAID0 array failed, both ssds died.....
The 480gb is for Windows and programs. The 960gb is for games. 1tb hdd is storage and backup.
I honestly can't tell the difference though.


----------



## samoth777

Hi guys,

I finally got a gtx 970. I know it's a bit late.

I got one of those cheap dual fan zotac models. Not from the amp! series.

Is there a way to unlock the votlage?


----------



## illidan2000

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *samoth777*
> 
> Hi guys,
> 
> I finally got a gtx 970. I know it's a bit late.
> 
> I got one of those cheap dual fan zotac models. Not from the amp! series.
> 
> Is there a way to unlock the votlage?


this card will get hot if you unlock the voltage, due of its bad heating solution.
leave it as it is....


----------



## Mr-Dark

So I did it finally









After around 3h.. the H105 fit on the Bottom..

Here is some picture's..

the new card



both card



Installed



the tube's



the result



Max temp 39c on the top card and 34c on the second card.. both should be at same temp but the bottom is very restricted for the Airflow.. so the H105 on the bottom have very low flow..


----------



## Benjiw

I'm so upset right now...

I bought a MSI GTX 970 from a forum member here and after some talk we agreed on a price and I even paid him a bit extra for protective postage as this card is 87% ASIC and overclocks really high. It came with the GTX TF5 waterblock too as I'm a watercooling guy too so this looked like a great deal. But just like anything, if it seems to great to be true, it usually is.

I received the card in a very thin cardboard box, with a single sheet of bubble wrap, no antistatic in sight so not entirely sure where the extra money went? To add insult to injury the card PCB was physically damaged and the PCIe lane damaged and the metal bracket you screw into the PCIe slot in the case also bent which then in turn was bending the card. After a few messages I tested the card and it worked so very stupidly on my part I decided to keep it.

Roll on to me today buying a backplate for the card, an EK backplate no less to help straighten the card out due to the damage and the waterblock pulling it down. Everything started off fine, I put on my thermal pads and got ready to undo the screws required to mount the backplate, and then imagine this, you have your screwdriver in hand and the screw won't budge... that screw that's connected to a stand off in nickel plated copper or plexi... Yes, the screws where overtightened to all hell. Carefully I tried with all my mechanical skills from being a motorcycle mechanic way back when and even though the screws came loose I had a gut feeling the screws I needed to use for the backplate where going to uncover a hideous secret that the seller had hidden by cleaning the block himself prior to sending it to me.

The screws lined up, in they went and with absolutely no force, 3 of my standoffs stripped...

So what do I do now? How can I ever fix this issue? I really can't be bothered fighting with the seller for a refund after owning the card for this long either. He's an ex employee of this forum too so I feel well and truly taken for a ride. So after this, I won't be buying used parts I think, I'm thoroughly sick to death of people not knowing how to take care of parts correctly now, it's beyond a joke. If I'd of done the damage I'd probably be mad at myself but I'm being sincere when I say that those screws needed no persuasion in any form.


----------



## Vellinious

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mr-Dark*
> 
> So I did it finally
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> After around 3h.. the H105 fit on the Bottom..
> 
> Here is some picture's..
> 
> the new card
> 
> 
> 
> both card
> 
> 
> 
> Installed
> 
> 
> 
> the tube's
> 
> 
> 
> the result
> 
> 
> 
> Max temp 39c on the top card and 34c on the second card.. both should be at same temp but the bottom is very restricted for the Airflow.. so the H105 on the bottom have very low flow..


CPU clock is holding that Valley score back. It should be markedly higher than that.


----------



## Hequaqua

I don't think Valley reports the CPU clock correctly. All of my screenshots show the stock speed of 3.5ghz. All of the testing was at 4.0ghz. I didn't see his CPU clocks in the OSD. I'm old so my eyesight isn't that great though. lol

Older shot:


----------



## Hequaqua

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Benjiw*
> 
> I'm so upset right now...
> 
> I bought a MSI GTX 970 from a forum member here and after some talk we agreed on a price and I even paid him a bit extra for protective postage as this card is 87% ASIC and overclocks really high. It came with the GTX TF5 waterblock too as I'm a watercooling guy too so this looked like a great deal. But just like anything, if it seems to great to be true, it usually is.
> 
> I received the card in a very thin cardboard box, with a single sheet of bubble wrap, no antistatic in sight so not entirely sure where the extra money went? To add insult to injury the card PCB was physically damaged and the PCIe lane damaged and the metal bracket you screw into the PCIe slot in the case also bent which then in turn was bending the card. After a few messages I tested the card and it worked so very stupidly on my part I decided to keep it.
> 
> Roll on to me today buying a backplate for the card, an EK backplate no less to help straighten the card out due to the damage and the waterblock pulling it down. Everything started off fine, I put on my thermal pads and got ready to undo the screws required to mount the backplate, and then imagine this, you have your screwdriver in hand and the screw won't budge... that screw that's connected to a stand off in nickel plated copper or plexi... Yes, the screws where overtightened to all hell. Carefully I tried with all my mechanical skills from being a motorcycle mechanic way back when and even though the screws came loose I had a gut feeling the screws I needed to use for the backplate where going to uncover a hideous secret that the seller had hidden by cleaning the block himself prior to sending it to me.
> 
> The screws lined up, in they went and with absolutely no force, 3 of my standoffs stripped...
> 
> So what do I do now? How can I ever fix this issue? I really can't be bothered fighting with the seller for a refund after owning the card for this long either. He's an ex employee of this forum too so I feel well and truly taken for a ride. So after this, I won't be buying used parts I think, I'm thoroughly sick to death of people not knowing how to take care of parts correctly now, it's beyond a joke. If I'd of done the damage I'd probably be mad at myself but I'm being sincere when I say that those screws needed no persuasion in any form.


What a bummer man. I feel ya. I've been lucky and had no issues with anything used I've bought. I haven't bought a lot, but still, no issues.

If you used Paypal you might have some recourse.


----------



## Ithanul

Hmmm, can't remember right off the bat. Are the stand offs permanent to the card? Unless you know how to use a tap and die kit to redo the threads. Not sure if that can work or not.


----------



## Vellinious

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Hequaqua*
> 
> I don't think Valley reports the CPU clock correctly. All of my screenshots show the stock speed of 3.5ghz. All of the testing was at 4.0ghz. I didn't see his CPU clocks in the OSD. I'm old so my eyesight isn't that great though. lol
> 
> Older shot:


It doesn't report CPU clock correctly, but, Valley is CPU bound, pretty badly. The higher the CPU clock, the higher the score. I hit 5581 with 2 x 970s, because I had disabled 4 cores and hyperthreading on my 5820k and overclocked the remaining 2 cores to 4.95.


----------



## Hequaqua

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Vellinious*
> 
> It doesn't report CPU clock correctly, but, Valley is CPU bound, pretty badly. The higher the CPU clock, the higher the score. I hit 5581 with 2 x 970s, because I had disabled 4 cores and hyperthreading on my 5820k and overclocked the remaining 2 cores to 4.95.


Yea, I know...lol









I was just making the assumption that he was checking out his temps, etc. Not really heavy benching. Maybe he was, I don't know.

I've tried you method, and yes it works...


----------



## Benjiw

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Hequaqua*
> 
> What a bummer man. I feel ya. I've been lucky and had no issues with anything used I've bought. I haven't bought a lot, but still, no issues.
> 
> If you used Paypal you might have some recourse.


I bought the card last year and was going through some stuff, I couldn't be bothered with the hassle so I left it as a reminder that people selling stuff here in the UK are pretty much liars and cheats. I got a rad from ebay that stated it only had di water in it and additives to find out mayhems aurora had been used in it.









Honestly I wouldn't mind if people just told the bloody truth.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ithanul*
> 
> Hmmm, can't remember right off the bat. Are the stand offs permanent to the card? Unless you know how to use a tap and die kit to redo the threads. Not sure if that can work or not.


The stand offs screw into the nickel plated copper and plexi, I'm worried that the stand offs have stripped the thread on the block making it useless now.


----------



## Vellinious

Who was it that does the driver comparisons? I figured since you already had a lot of this stuff mapped out and tracked, it'd be an easy port over to help this guy out. Not sure exactly what he's trying to accomplish, but....eh, just thought I'd throw it out there.

https://hardforum.com/threads/your-help-wanted-benchmark-for-great-justice.1897911/


----------



## DeathAngel74

*cough*Hequaqua*cough*


----------



## rfarmer

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DeathAngel74*
> 
> *cough*Hequaqua*cough*


lol, exactly.


----------



## Hequaqua

lol

I was just looking....and I think all I have are SLI numbers.

If he wants them I can post a link for them in here.

I think I have Valley/Heaven/Firestrike. Those are all the drivers from 353.62-364.96.


----------



## wes1099

Do you guys think I should buy a second 970 or should I upgrade to a GTX1080 when they come out?


----------



## Moparman

SLI 970s are very nice and I'm sure you can find a great deal on another card. I just got an Open box G1 like you have for $288 to go along with my other Windforce X3 OC cards. I'm happy.


----------



## illidan2000

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *wes1099*
> 
> Do you guys think I should buy a second 970 or should I upgrade to a GTX1080 when they come out?


a single 1070 will go slightly better.
a 1080 will be far away better


----------



## jsigone

I'd buy a 2nd 970 over waiting for any new card release date + months of driver debugging.


----------



## nexxusty

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *wes1099*
> 
> Do you guys think I should buy a second 970 or should I upgrade to a GTX1080 when they come out?


970's are a big waste right now unless you can get them cheap second hand. I would without a doubt wait for 1080's to come out.

Anyone who pays retail for any 900 series card at this time is not very bright. Period.


----------



## Benjiw

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *nexxusty*
> 
> 970's are a big waste right now unless you can get them cheap second hand. I would without a doubt wait for 1080's to come out.
> 
> Anyone who pays retail for any 900 series card at this time is not very bright. Period.


So what do you suggest people who are building a new rig right now do?







There are plenty of offers on 9xx stock going all the time due to the fact the shops will have to sell the 9xx stock to make way for the new cards. Plus people buy intel in droves because they're not that bright and can't set up a pc correctly.

pew pew pew...


----------



## nexxusty

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Benjiw*
> 
> So what do you suggest people who are building a new rig right now do?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> There are plenty of offers on 9xx stock going all the time due to the fact the shops will have to sell the 9xx stock to make way for the new cards. Plus people buy intel in droves because they're not that bright and can't set up a pc correctly.
> 
> pew pew pew...


I said what to do. Don't pay retail, any way possible.

Not sure what you're saying about Intel with that comment. Intel CPU's are the fastest. That's why I and many others buy them for high end gaming PC's. For a workstation you'd be stupid to buy Intel I agree.

For enthusiasts there is no option. Intel. Only.


----------



## jsigone

my work station is an overclocked 2600k w/ a Titan X.. Primary use of it's POWAH is solidworks, no real material views with the Titan but it renders faster and rebuilds massive assemblies faster then the only Firepro i had in there.

I like the G1 GTX970 in my home PC, when they get cheaper i'll add another, but the new monitor I want will cost twice than the GPU will.....


----------



## Cakewalk_S

Quick question guys...

With the lithography improvements over time...would it be plausible for a GTX970 manufactured at a much later date then when the chips originally started production have a higher ASIC score and better binned chips? I've ALWAYS wondered this...if a GPU purchased around the release date wouldn't have as high of an ASIC quality score as one purchased near the discontinuation date of a chip that's been manufactured for 1-2years since release... So like if someone purchased a new chip maybe this month or a month ago and it was manufactured recently...

hmmm


----------



## DeathAngel74

I got one 2 months ago, compared to last year and the newer card was 72.2%. The older card was 67.9%


----------



## Cakewalk_S

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DeathAngel74*
> 
> I got one 2 months ago, compared to last year and the newer card was 72.2%. The older card was 67.9%


ah that's not that high... I was expecting 80-90's possibly. Something drastically higher that might show some correlation to the time when it was manufactured to the ASIC score...


----------



## Hequaqua

I agree with Death....my second card had a lower ASIC and crappy Vram. It OC's so so....not nearly as well as my first card.

It's a crapshoot really. lol


----------



## DeathAngel74

My experience was backwards though. Crappy card with elpida first, then decent card with samsung. Figures the card straight from evga came with elpida, while the one from amazon had decent vram


----------



## Benjiw

Found this interesting looking back at my screenshots of my golden 970 runs.


----------



## Benjiw

Double post, oooooops bad internet is bad.


----------



## Hequaqua

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DeathAngel74*
> 
> My experience was backwards though. Crappy card with elpida first, then decent card with samsung. Figures the card straight from evga came with elpida, while the one from amazon had decent vram


Both of mine came from Newegg.....about 18 months apart....lol

I'm happy with them.....I mean after rebates, free games and a refund for 3.5gb Vram fiasco, I have less than 550.00 in them both including the backplate I bought for the first card. I'm at 1506/8000 1.225v 24/7....not a single issue...other than me forgetting to enable SLI when changing drivers...lmao


----------



## DeathAngel74

My only gripes are not being able get them past 1519mhz and missing the rise of the tomb raider promotion. I got mine within 6 months of each other. I think we paid $800 for both cards.


----------



## Hequaqua

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DeathAngel74*
> 
> My only gripe is not being able get the past 1519mhz. I got mine within 6 months of each other. I think we paid $800 for both cards.


I can get that if I mod the bios....but the second card is crappy at OC'ing. I think the highest I could hit was like 1550/8000. The first card will hit 1585-1600, and that it with the voltage at 1.275.

Oh well....I knew my chances of getting equal cards were slim. My goal was really 1506/8000 with the same settings on both cards. The second card does have a different PCB version.


----------



## DeathAngel74

I was so pissed about the original card's max being 1544.5, I didn't bother trying to push the new card. Just flashed to mod bios from the first card onto the new card and called it done, straight out of the box, lol. They both handle 1506.5/8000 24/7/365, so I'm happy.


----------



## ejohnson

Joining in the fun here. I just replaced my 750ti with a 970 hyrbid. Had to cut up a bit of my case (lian li tu100) in order to fit the gpu in there as its about half an inch too long to fit.

Overall its runs nice and cool, even in my little case.

I do have a question though about this gpu, the hybrid in peticular. Does the blower fan output more air than the radiator fan?
The reason I ask is because the only fan in my case is the radiator fan drawing cool air into the radiator and dumping the warm air into the case. I am hoping that the gpu can expel that air faster than its being pushed into the case so that I an get some cool air being drawn in from the rear mesh.


----------



## Hequaqua

I think the blower is more for cooling the VRM's. If your temps are good switch the fan on the rad to push out of your case and see what happens. If you have room, you could put second fan on the rad too.

I have moved fans, changed directions, etc. Temp might be 2-3° difference. Of course that all depends on the ambient temp.


----------



## ejohnson

I may just switch the fan around, not that the gpu is getting warm, but rather that my cpu cooler is pulling air right off of the radiator







cpu isnt overheating, but cooler is always better.

I dont really have much in terms of options for this case. One thing I can do, it to put a pair of fans in the bottom of the case (have to cut hole) and let them blow cooler air up twards the cpu cooler.


----------



## Benjiw

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ejohnson*
> 
> Joining in the fun here. I just replaced my 750ti with a 970 hyrbid. Had to cut up a bit of my case (lian li tu100) in order to fit the gpu in there as its about half an inch too long to fit.
> 
> Overall its runs nice and cool, even in my little case.
> 
> I do have a question though about this gpu, the hybrid in peticular. Does the blower fan output more air than the radiator fan?
> The reason I ask is because the only fan in my case is the radiator fan drawing cool air into the radiator and dumping the warm air into the case. I am hoping that the gpu can expel that air faster than its being pushed into the case so that I an get some cool air being drawn in from the rear mesh.


Honestly it shouldn't have a massive effect on the case temp, but you should consider having an exhaust for your case and an intake to keep things neutral.


----------



## ejohnson

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Benjiw*
> 
> Honestly it shouldn't have a massive effect on the case temp, but you should consider having an exhaust for your case and an intake to keep things neutral.


Yeah, not sure where I can put some exhaust fans in this case really.... asside from under the gpu, the only other place is that I might be able to fit 3 40mm fans into the rear between the IO and the psu.

The pictures are pretty bad, but the radiator is not mounted yet, just sitting in there for now. The front panel and top panel are not on there in the pictures.
But as you can see, I had to cut out part of the front to fit the gpus length into the case, I also cut out the stock fan mount so I could push the radiator forward in the case to allow for a little more breathing room between the fan and the psu wires and ram (they blocked 60% of the fans output)


----------



## Mr-Dark

New driver out!

http://www.guru3d.com/files-details/geforce-365-10-whql-driver-download.html


----------



## Mr-Dark

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ejohnson*
> 
> Yeah, not sure where I can put some exhaust fans in this case really.... asside from under the gpu, the only other place is that I might be able to fit 3 40mm fans into the rear between the IO and the psu.
> 
> The pictures are pretty bad, but the radiator is not mounted yet, just sitting in there for now. The front panel and top panel are not on there in the pictures.
> But as you can see, I had to cut out part of the front to fit the gpus length into the case, I also cut out the stock fan mount so I could push the radiator forward in the case to allow for a little more breathing room between the fan and the psu wires and ram (they blocked 60% of the fans output)


Hello

Can you upload the stock bios from that card ?


----------



## ejohnson

Sure, I will pull it later tonight (10pm or so)


----------



## Mr-Dark

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ejohnson*
> 
> Sure, I will pull it later tonight (10pm or so)


Thanks bro


----------



## Hequaqua

Driver Benchmark Updated(353.62-365.10)

Valley Benchmark SLI 365.10

Firestrike Benchmark SLI 365.10

EDIT: Added The Division Benchmark

The Division Benchmark SLI 365.10


----------



## DeathAngel74

Thank you Hequaqua and Mr-Dark. 362 is still more consistent.


----------



## Hequaqua

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DeathAngel74*
> 
> Thank you Hequaqua and Mr-Dark. 362 is still more consistent.


No problem. I've been on 364.96 for a while, no issues in anything I play really.

Unless you need the newer driver, just stay on the one you get the best performance with. I don't play that many games where it will make a huge impact.


----------



## iARDAs

Hey guys. Would my PSU handle 2 970s?

Evga SuperNOVA G2 750W is my PSU.

I am trying to find a used 970 through the marketplace as well. Would any 970s work with my Gigabyte one?


----------



## Mr-Dark

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *iARDAs*
> 
> Hey guys. Would my PSU handle 2 970s?
> 
> Evga SuperNOVA G2 750W is my PSU.
> 
> I am trying to find a used 970 through the marketplace as well. Would any 970s work with my Gigabyte one?


Hey there

Your Psu is enough for 2 970 and Quad core cpu... and your Gigabyte will SLI just fine with any other 970 card.. just avoid the Evga FTW & FTW + & SSC and you will be fine


----------



## iARDAs

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mr-Dark*
> 
> Hey there
> 
> Your Psu is enough for 2 970 and Quad core cpu... and your Gigabyte will SLI just fine with any other 970 card.. just avoid the Evga FTW & FTW + & SSC and you will be fine


Thanks for the answer +rep

Any reason why to avoid the SSC? I was going to order that


----------



## Mr-Dark

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *iARDAs*
> 
> Thanks for the answer +rep
> 
> Any reason why to avoid the SSC? I was going to order that


It will not SLI with your gigabyte or any other card.. SSC SLI with another SSC.. FTW SLI with FTW...

MSI Gaming is very good card..


----------



## iARDAs

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mr-Dark*
> 
> It will not SLI with your gigabyte or any other card.. SSC SLI with another SSC.. FTW SLI with FTW...
> 
> MSI Gaming is very good card..


Sux to hear that









Oh well. Gotta search more.


----------



## Mr-Dark

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *iARDAs*
> 
> Sux to hear that
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Oh well. Gotta search more.


Search more to avoid problem's.. Evga change something from the bios for SSC & FTW & FTW+ that make SLI isn't option with any other brand...

also avoid Asus Strix as that voltage locked card with stupid cooler


----------



## Vellinious

https://www.evga.com/support/faq/afmviewfaq.aspx?faqid=59534


----------



## DeathAngel74

Kaby Lake i7 7700k 14nm LGA 1151 3.6GHz-4.2GHz turbo/quad core this year. Meh!, why do I always upgrade too early, lol.


----------



## iARDAs

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mr-Dark*
> 
> Search more to avoid problem's.. Evga change something from the bios for SSC & FTW & FTW+ that make SLI isn't option with any other brand...
> 
> also avoid Asus Strix as that voltage locked card with stupid cooler


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Vellinious*
> 
> https://www.evga.com/support/faq/afmviewfaq.aspx?faqid=59534


What about this version?

http://www.evga.com/Products/Product.aspx?pn=04G-P4-2977-RX


----------



## Vellinious

My advice would be to contact EVGA customer support....or just buy another Gigabyte 970. Why would you want 2 different 970s that have completely different overclocking capabilities and cooling solutions?


----------



## iARDAs

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Vellinious*
> 
> My advice would be to contact EVGA customer support....or just buy another Gigabyte 970. Why would you want 2 different 970s that have completely different overclocking capabilities and cooling solutions?


I am gaming at 4K right now and really want to SLI. I will buy the upcoming pascal GPUs for sure but probably towards the beginning of fall. Therefor looking for a 970 that is at 250 US dollar Range. So my mother in law who is visiting my brother in law in San Francisco can bring me one.

250 is the max I want to spend for a used 970.

If I can get a 970 for 250 bucks from USA, I can always sell it for that price in Turkey so I am really not losing money in the long run as well.


----------



## iARDAs

Ok So bought a Gigabyte 970 G1 from a fellow OCNer.

It will SLI perfectly with my Gigabyte Windforce.

They both have the same cooling solution as far as I can see. But the G1 is OCed a bit higher and has a backplate.

SOO. This is my first ever SLI setup. Used to have a 590 and 690 before but they are different architecture.

Which GPU goes top?

What do I do when I install the 2nd GPU?

Any SLI tricks I should know of?

I hear the Division does not support SLI. Is there a way around for example or do I just suck it up?

EDIT : So it turns out I have the base Gigabyte Windforce 970.. How do I OC to the G1 level?

*Windforce 3X has the following specs*

Boost:1278 MHz/ Base: 1149 MHz in OC Mode
Boost:1253 MHz/ Base: 1114 MHz in Gaming Mode

*Windforce G1 has the following specs*

Boost:1354 MHz/ Base: 1203 MHz in OC Mode
Boost:1329 MHz/ Base: 1178 MHz in Gaming Mode


----------



## Hequaqua

You probably want the higher ASIC in the first slot.

The Division supports SLI.

The bios should pick up the second card when you install it. They use the same drivers so no issue there. You will have to NVCP to enable SLI. (NOTE: You have to enable it every time you switch drivers) I forget sometimes.

As for your clocks. You will have to see if you can get both cards at the same clocks. I had my MSI 970 for a while before going SLI. I was lucky that I had already modded the bios for the first card. I just applied those same settings to the second card. You will just have to see what kind of OC's you can get from each card, and hopefully find common ground. I'm at 1506/[email protected] The power limit is 285w with a TDP of 305w. (Might be the other way around....I can't remember without looking...lol

You won't have many issues really, at least I haven't and this is my first SLI set up.


----------



## iARDAs

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Hequaqua*
> 
> You probably want the higher ASIC in the first slot.
> 
> The Division supports SLI.
> 
> The bios should pick up the second card when you install it. They use the same drivers so no issue there. You will have to NVCP to enable SLI. (NOTE: You have to enable it every time you switch drivers) I forget sometimes.
> 
> As for your clocks. You will have to see if you can get both cards at the same clocks. I had my MSI 970 for a while before going SLI. I was lucky that I had already modded the bios for the first card. I just applied those same settings to the second card. You will just have to see what kind of OC's you can get from each card, and hopefully find common ground. I'm at 1506/[email protected] The power limit is 285w with a TDP of 305w. (Might be the other way around....I can't remember without looking...lol
> 
> You won't have many issues really, at least I haven't and this is my first SLI set up.


Thanks and +rep...

What was the program to see the ASICS number again? It has been a while to be honest.

As far as I can tell both the Windforce 3x and the g1 have the exact same everything besides g1 is a bit overclocked. All I want is to match the Windforce 3x speed to the OCed G1. Wont OC the G1 any further.

at 4K resolution lets see how these beasts will be. I always turn off AA at 4K (unless I am benching) so 4GB Vram should be enough until I replace both GPUs with a 1080 at the end of the year.


----------



## Hequaqua

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *iARDAs*
> 
> Thanks and +rep...
> 
> What was the program to see the ASICS number again? It has been a while to be honest.
> 
> As far as I can tell both the Windforce 3x and the g1 have the exact same everything besides g1 is a bit overclocked. All I want is to match the Windforce 3x speed to the OCed G1. Wont OC the G1 any further.
> 
> at 4K resolution lets see how these beasts will be. I always turn off AA at 4K (unless I am benching) so 4GB Vram should be enough until I replace both GPUs with a 1080 at the end of the year.


GPU-Z for ASIC....and to monitor for perfcaps....they will limit your cards.

On The Division @ 4k with my 970's I get about 45-48fps on Ultra. High I get a little more. I posted some benchmarks in SLI, but not at 4k. At 1440p I can run just about everything on Ultra and not lose much performance.

EDIT: On BF4 Ultra at 1920/1080 I get about 135fps.


----------



## iARDAs

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Hequaqua*
> 
> GPU-Z for ASIC....and to monitor for perfcaps....they will limit your cards.
> 
> On The Division @ 4k with my 970's I get about 45-48fps on Ultra. High I get a little more. I posted some benchmarks in SLI, but not at 4k. At 1440p I can run just about everything on Ultra and not lose much performance.
> 
> EDIT: On BF4 Ultra at 1920/1080 I get about 135fps.


Thanks installing GPUZ now.

Also here is my benchmarking thread for those interested

http://www.overclock.net/t/1571791/iardas-4k-game-benchmark-thread

4K benchmark only.

So far 970 but will add 970 SLİ benches as well

EDIT : Gigabyte Windforce ASIC number is 71% for me.


----------



## Hequaqua

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *iARDAs*
> 
> Thanks installing GPUZ now.
> 
> Also here is my benchmarking thread for those interested
> 
> http://www.overclock.net/t/1571791/iardas-4k-game-benchmark-thread
> 
> 4K benchmark only.
> 
> So far 970 but will add 970 SLİ benches as well
> 
> EDIT : Gigabyte Windforce ASIC number is 71% for me.


Cool...I will have to run a few and see.

On the Division I have seen my Vram usage go over the 4gb. No loss whatsoever. It actually stays around 3.6gb most of the time. I'm not sure how they are doing it, but Batman:Arkham Knight also pushes 3.6-3.7gb with no loss.

EDIT: Here is a screen shot for BM:AK


----------



## patriotaki

Hmm maybe i should stick with my 390.. i dont know
I found someone who wants to buy my pcs+ 390 for 300euro,
my only options are :
1) sell 390 get a used gtx 970
2) sell 390 keep money for polaris
3) keep card

should i sell it now for 300euro or later cheaper..because when Polaris come out no one will buy the 390 for 300euro

what do you think guys? help me out here xD

PS: the reason i want get rid of my 390 is coil whine


----------



## GaToMaLaCo

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *patriotaki*
> 
> Hmm maybe i should stick with my 390.. i dont know
> I found someone who wants to buy my pcs+ 390 for 300euro,
> my only options are :
> 1) sell 390 get a used gtx 970
> 2) sell 390 keep money for polaris
> 3) keep card
> 
> should i sell it now for 300euro or later cheaper..because when Polaris come out no one will buy the 390 for 300euro
> 
> what do you think guys? help me out here xD
> 
> PS: the reason i want get rid of my 390 is coil whine


You must not forget that GTX video cards also have coil whine. Some say that is even worse than AMD. Many ppl just did the opposite, change to AMD just to get rid of the coil whine. But in your case the sound must be really loud to not be hidden by your Fractal XL.


----------



## patriotaki

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *GaToMaLaCo*
> 
> You must not forget that GTX video cards also have coil whine. Some say that is even worse than AMD. Many ppl just did the opposite, change to AMD just to get rid of the coil whine. But in your case the sound must be really loud to not be hidden by your Fractal XL.


yea it is loud, but since i tried my gpu on a different machine, the sound of coil whine changed..dont know why but i think its less now and its not that annoying.

btw i changed case







im on the corsair 400c now


----------



## Vellinious

If you stand to gain a few bucks, I guess, why not, but.....you won't be gaining anything except some overclocking headroom.


----------



## GaToMaLaCo

and better and updated drivers.


----------



## Vellinious

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *GaToMaLaCo*
> 
> and better and updated drivers.


No offense, but the AMD drivers are still a work in progress. The last few beta drivers have sucked royal a$$.


----------



## GaToMaLaCo

I was talking about the Nvidia drivers.


----------



## atov

Hello Guys

I would like to ask, if anyone knows if there's a bios mod to unleash all the power from the GTX 970.

I'm planning on doing some LN2 and DICE, and a good bios mod, would be very helpful.

Thanks !


----------



## Vellinious

Yeah, mod your stock bios.

http://www.overclock.net/t/1517316/extract-and-flash-gtx-970-and-980-firmware-zosons-h2o-and-air-custom-bios


----------



## patriotaki

gtx 1080 and 1070 presentation





gtx 1070 will not have gddr5x...sadly


----------



## khanmein

HBM 2 is freaking exp so GDDR5X is acceptable dude.


----------



## rfarmer

Faster than Titan X for $379, think I could live with that.


----------



## patriotaki

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *rfarmer*
> 
> Faster than Titan X for $379, think I could live with that.


well true story..but we will have to wait for benchamrks


----------



## iARDAs

Sold both of my 970s lol ..


----------



## khanmein

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *patriotaki*
> 
> well true story..but we will have to wait for benchamrks


benchmark can be trusted on jayztwocents & linustechtips??? both can't even dig the 3.5 GB VRAM fiasco? nowadays reviewers from youtube or vessel can't be trusted at all. stop trust benchmark blindly without using your brain.


----------



## GaToMaLaCo

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *patriotaki*
> 
> gtx 1080 and 1070 presentation
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> gtx 1070 will not have gddr5x...sadly


RIP Tom... we'll miss you.

BTW, you can watch the complete presentation in HD here:
























PD: Tom`s moment in chat was really fun.


----------



## CuriousNapper

Sold all 970's today pending eventual 1070 asic reports and amd pulling a miracle on ice.

Delay in 1070 release tells me they will OC very well and they want to maximize
profit with impatient people buying up the 1080 founders cards.


----------



## Hequaqua

I'm sticking with my 970's SLI.

No mention of DX12 at all in the presentation. There is also a bit of confusion of the 2x better than Titan.....a lot of people are saying that is in VR.

I'll wait for some benchmarks, ASIC, etc before going a different route. Also, AMD hasn't shown their hand yet.

It will be interesting to see what they have to offer.

EDIT: Did anyone else notice on the slide where they showed the 1080 in relationship to all the Maxwells? Why wasn't the 980ti included in that?

EDIT II: The 1080 will be limited to 225w. 1 8-pin(150w) and the pcie slot(75w). I wonder if this will limit the card once the bios is unlocked and able to be modded? Just asking.


----------



## Ithanul

I'm waiting for actually true performance numbers. I don't trust benchmarks nor they represent actually real world application.

Though, I may nab a 1070 to test for folding numbers and see how it does handling compute heavy tasks.


----------



## Hequaqua

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ithanul*
> 
> I'm waiting for actually true performance numbers. I don't trust benchmarks nor they represent actually real world application.
> 
> Though, I may nab a 1070 to test for folding numbers and see how it does handling compute heavy tasks.


I hear ya.

I may end up upgrading, but right now too many questions to jump ship and hope for the best. My cards run everything I play on max settings. No reason to move up yet. Even though the 970 and the 3.5gb of Vram might be an issue later on. I'm good for now.









Plus, we haven't even seen the AMD cards yet.


----------



## Ithanul

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Hequaqua*
> 
> I hear ya.
> 
> I may end up upgrading, but right now too many questions to jump ship and hope for the best. My cards run everything I play on max settings. No reason to move up yet. Even thought the 970 and the 3.5gb of Vram might be an issue later on. I'm good for now.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Plus, we haven't even seen the AMD cards yet.


Indeed, I do hope AMD can bring some nice cards out. Heck, if they release one that can curb stop in compute big time they can have my money. My two Tis are fine enough for me and can easily hold me over to Volta since I just moved up to 1440P monitor for gaming and have no plans for VR or 4K.

Plus, my favorite thing to do is when peeps start dumping off cards when they upgrade to big dies or when they dump early thinking the new cards are about to drop. Reason I got all my cards for way cheaper than the retail for.


----------



## Hequaqua

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ithanul*
> 
> Indeed, I do hope AMD can bring some nice cards out. Heck, if they release one that can curb stop in compute big time they can have my money. My two Tis are fine enough for me and can easily hold me over to Volta since I just moved up to 1440P monitor for gaming and have no plans for VR or 4K.
> 
> Plus, my favorite thing to do is when peeps start dumping off cards when they upgrade to big dies or when they dump early thinking the new cards are about to drop. Reason I got all my cards for way cheaper than the retail for.


They are dumping them already. I haven't really looked, but on some of the threads, people have noted that they sold them. Of course, a lot of those were BEFORE the show last night. It will be a buyers market in the used area I would think.

EDIT: Maybe some of the Titan X owners will jump ship while the cards might still be worth something....I would take one at 600-650.00! lol


----------



## Vellinious

From what I've heard, AMD has pretty much stated that Polaris will be competitive in the mainstream market, and not so much for enthusiasts....it's sounding like they MIGHT reach up to 980ti type performance. Maybe.


----------



## Tex1954

1080 founders edition is in my future..


----------



## Mr-Dark

what is the difference between Founders edition and the normal one ?


----------



## Vellinious

The founders edition is supposed to have some increased overclocking capability. No word on WHY yet, just that they're supposed to be easier to overclock..../shrug

Personally, I can't see NVIDIA cutting the throats of their manufacturing partners and making a true "overclocking card".


----------



## Benjiw

We don't know anything until reviews and owners start playing. Personally I'll be getting a 1080 and my gf will probably buy a 1070 when possible.


----------



## GnarlyCharlie

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Vellinious*
> 
> The founders edition is supposed to have some increased overclocking capability. No word on WHY yet, just that they're supposed to be easier to overclock..../shrug
> 
> Personally, I can't see NVIDIA cutting the throats of their manufacturing partners and making a true "overclocking card".


Any cite for this? All I've seen indicates the FE has the new shroud and will launch on the promised dates.


----------



## Vellinious

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *GnarlyCharlie*
> 
> Any cite for this? All I've seen indicates the FE has the new shroud and will launch on the promised dates.


Just the video I saw posted earlier today from the announcement last night. Pretty thin, really, but they were talking about the founder's edition having more overclocking capability. Thus, the additional price tag. They'll debut for $700, instead of $600.

WILD SPECULATION: Pascal is even more sensitive to heat than Maxwell, and the better cooling of the "founder's edition" will allow for higher overclocks.

ERMAHGERD!!


----------



## GnarlyCharlie

I watched the stream last night, no mention was made of the FE OCing better, or really even what the FE is. People assumed the FE must OC better since the presentation was made running at 2100+ clock and they made the leap that the normal card couldn't OC that high - hence the FE must OC better.


----------



## Hequaqua

I thought the FE was the one that has the "Vapor Chamber" cooling solution on it.....word is they might be binned chips. Who knows yet really.


----------



## Mr-Dark

@DeathAngel74

what you think bro ? you will Upgrade to single 1080 or ?


----------



## DeathAngel74

Meh cant afford it


----------



## Mr-Dark

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DeathAngel74*
> 
> Meh cant afford it


You will leave me alone on Pascal ?


----------



## Vellinious

I'll be making the leap....as soon as the custom boards come out. I don't do "reference"....


----------



## Benjiw

Getting a job soon so I can buy 2 1080s and x99 rig. going all out on the next system I build.


----------



## Mr-Dark

As selling is easy here. I will order 2 Reference at first day.. then will wait the custom card's..









already sold one of my 980 for 480$


----------



## DeathAngel74

Unless you buy 2 and send me one?


----------



## Ithanul

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Hequaqua*
> 
> They are dumping them already. I haven't really looked, but on some of the threads, people have noted that they sold them. Of course, a lot of those were BEFORE the show last night. It will be a buyers market in the used area I would think.
> 
> EDIT: Maybe some of the Titan X owners will jump ship while the cards might still be worth something....I would take one at 600-650.00! lol


I'm not talking about used Maxwells. That what all my current herd of cards is(all mine are 2nd hand or 3rd hand owned). Though, nuts I manage to sell my OG Titans for a good few hundred (never seen a card hold value like those).

I'm talking when peeps dump used Pascals later on.







I'm super patience when it comes to buying electronics. I can wait a year or longer for the right price to tickle my fancy.

I probably going to though dump my 980 off. Going to keep the 970 since I still want to play and tinker with it some more.

What I am wondering about is how the shrink going to affect everything. More stuff packed in smaller space might make these cards a pain in the rear to really OC unless nVidia have their clocks already low to begin with. Though, I'm more curious about the compute power since Pascal suppose to have that back in it this time. I kind of miss my OG Titans just for their RAW compute power. Those things could eat renderings and certain BOINC WUs for breakfast.


----------



## Mr-Dark

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DeathAngel74*
> 
> Unless you buy 2 and send me one?


if you can sent me that Cat i will do that


----------



## DeathAngel74

The siamese? Or the fat calico?


----------



## Mr-Dark

The Fat one


----------



## Benjiw

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DeathAngel74*
> 
> The siamese? Or the fat calico?


Pics of cats plz?


----------



## DeathAngel74

Don't judge, we have 5! Going to cinema for Captain America:Civil War.


Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!



Kona

Jinx

Popoki

LoveBug

Kalohae



The 1st and 4th are sisters. Most of them have Hawaiian names.


----------



## CoreyL4

Never tested my rig out with Firestrike. I did today though.

http://www.3dmark.com/3dm/11934770


----------



## Benjiw

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DeathAngel74*
> 
> Don't judge, we have 5! Going to cinema for Captain America:Civil War.
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The 1st and 4th are sisters.


Haha! Yes, I'll probably have a large collection too at some point soon very soon indeed!


----------



## Mr-Dark

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DeathAngel74*
> 
> Don't judge, we have 5! Going to cinema for Captain America:Civil War.
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> Kona
> 
> Jinx
> 
> Popoki
> 
> LoveBug
> 
> Kalohae
> 
> 
> 
> The 1st and 4th are sisters. Most of them have Hawaiian names.


OMG all this love in same house







I love cat's but my mom won't let me get one inside the house..lol









Btw my 980 + 6700k + Z170 + Tz memory sold out and will be shipped today..heheh


----------



## DeathAngel74

My mom and I used to foster for a shelter. My wife grew up with cats too, so.....


----------



## johnd0e

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mr-Dark*
> 
> OMG all this love in same house
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I love cat's but my mom won't let me get one inside the house..lol
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Btw my 980 + 6700k + Z170 + Tz memory sold out and will be shipped today..heheh


dang man, why even bother building in a case at this point? you sell all your stuff almost a month after you buy it haha. you should just put your rig together on the motherboard box.


----------



## Mr-Dark

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DeathAngel74*
> 
> My mom and I used to foster for a shelter. My wife grew up with cats too, so.....


This the first positive point about wife then.. I should think again








Quote:


> dang man, why even bother building in a case at this point? you sell all your stuff almost a month after you buy it haha. you should just put your rig together on the motherboard box.


Well, I love changing part's each month.. I'm thinking about x99 now until Bw-E hit the market









will tell you something, here in Jordan the price is very very high.. I got the part's from Amazon and used for a while and sold them for profit.. No loss at all









my MSI 980 sold for 475$ -- cost me 480$

6700k cost me 390$ while its sold for 400$

Hero VIII cost me 210$ while sold here for 250$

so why not ? lol









Once the Pascal hit the market i will order 3*1070 and 3*1080.. Use for while and drop it in the market


----------



## johnd0e

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mr-Dark*
> 
> This the first positive point about wife then.. I should think again
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Well, I love changing part's each month.. I'm thinking about x99 now until Bw-E hit the market
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> will tell you something, here in Jordan the price is very very high.. I got the part's from Amazon and used for a while and sold them for profit.. No loss at all
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> my MSI 980 sold for 475$ -- cost me 480$
> 
> 6700k cost me 390$ while its sold for 400$
> 
> Hero VIII cost me 210$ while sold here for 250$
> 
> so why not ? lol
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Once the Pascal hit the market i will order 3*1070 and 3*1080.. Use for while and drop it in the market


yea, thats were me and you are different haha, my old hardware gets put to LN2 duties every time i upgrade. soon my 5960x and 980ti's are going to meet the same fate when ever 6950x and custom pcb 1080's are released. .


----------



## daunow

Question, Anyone know the difference between GDDR5X and GDDR5

Really contemplating selling my 970 FTW+ but I also want to see what AMD has to offer.


----------



## Dreamliner

I just sold my GIGABYTE GV-N970G1 GAMING-4GD GeForce GTX 970 and will be getting the 1070. I've been wanting to sell the G1 for awhile as I think the dual bios is causing a problem with my display calibration device and to be honest, I'm not overly impressed with the cooler and think EVGA had a better, twin fan, design.

I think I'm going to be sticking with a reference PCB this time around but I'm contemplating waiting for aftermarket coolers or not. Silence is important to me. Thoughts?


----------



## emexci

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Dreamliner*
> 
> I just sold my GIGABYTE GV-N970G1 GAMING-4GD GeForce GTX 970 and will be getting the 1070. I've been wanting to sell the G1 for awhile as I think the dual bios is causing a problem with my display calibration device and to be honest, I'm not overly impressed with the cooler and think EVGA had a better, twin fan, design.
> 
> I think I'm going to be sticking with a reference PCB this time around but I'm contemplating waiting for aftermarket coolers or not. Silence is important to me. Thoughts?


I'm using my Accelero Xtreme IV since GTX 780 and yet all of my cards was Custom PCB. I was planning to sell my Gtx 970 too but then i dediced to use my Arctic Cooler on it. Installed it in 15minutes and put a mod bios like 1480/3800 @ 1.2875v. It stays below 60c while it's stay very silent.

There is no rush to sell old Card. If you plan to buy Reference PCB for better Compatibility its good but reference cards dont use good materials for Oc i guess.


----------



## Dreamliner

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *emexci*
> 
> I'm using my Accelero Xtreme IV since GTX 780 and yet all of my cards was Custom PCB. I was planning to sell my Gtx 970 too but then i dediced to use my Arctic Cooler on it. Installed it in 15minutes and put a mod bios like 1480/3800 @ 1.2875v. It stays below 60c while it's stay very silent.
> 
> There is no rush to sell old Card. If you plan to buy Reference PCB for better Compatibility its good but reference cards dont use good materials for Oc i guess.


Reference 1080 > 1070 > *

I wonder how long until the custom stuff comes out or how long I should wait.


----------



## emexci

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Dreamliner*
> 
> Reference 1080 > 1070 > *
> 
> I wonder how long until the custom stuff comes out or how long I should wait.


Fact is we void warranty anyway if we change Original Cooler in first place.
Most probly new Card's will be compatible with old Aftermarket Coolers. Or just mod yourself your old Cooler like most People do. Gtx 1070 comes later than 1080 anyway and we should see first how much fatster they really are.


----------



## Dreamliner

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *emexci*
> 
> Fact is we void warranty anyway if we change Original Cooler in first place.
> Most probly new Card's will be compatible with old Aftermarket Coolers. Or just mod yourself your old Cooler like most People do. Gtx 1070 comes later than 1080 anyway and we should see first how much fatster they really are.


I meant buying a 1070 with a stock blower cooler vs waiting cards with different coolers already installed.


----------



## Hequaqua

Wow....this thread is a Ghost town since the reveal. lol

Anyway....I've been reading on a few threads about the 3.5gb Vram issue. While it was an issue if you maxed a lot of settings and resolutions, it doesn't seem to be an issue now. At least not in the games I've been playing.

Example A

Batman: Arkham Knight Benchmark
CPU 4.0ghz
GPU 1506/8000 *this game doesn't support SLI. It does however recognize all the Vram of both cards. Odd....maybe someone else has some insight.
Everything on high, but NO GAMEWORKS enabled.

1080p:





1440p:





Example B
The Division [email protected] *this game does support SLI
High settings
CPU and GPU Same settings as above.

I haven't had any problems in the Division. I really haven't play BM:AK that much.

I've been playing a lot of Battlefield: Bad Company 2 it looks amazing. I can crank the resolution up to 4k with DSR and it still hits +100fps.


----------



## hurricane28

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Hequaqua*
> 
> Wow....this thread is a Ghost town since the reveal. lol
> 
> Anyway....I've been reading on a few threads about the 3.5gb Vram issue. While it was an issue if you maxed a lot of settings and resolutions, it doesn't seem to be an issue now. At least not in the games I've been playing.
> 
> Example A
> 
> Batman: Arkham Knight Benchmark
> CPU 4.0ghz
> GPU 1506/8000 *this game doesn't support SLI. It does however recognize all the Vram of both cards. Odd....maybe someone else has some insight.
> Everything on high, but NO GAMEWORKS enabled.
> 
> 1080p:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 1440p:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Example B
> The Division [email protected] *this game does support SLI
> High settings
> CPU and GPU Same settings as above.
> 
> I haven't had any problems in the Division. I really haven't play BM:AK that much.
> 
> I've been playing a lot of Battlefield: Bad Company 2 it looks amazing. I can crank the resolution up to 4k with DSR and it still hits +100fps.


I don't have memory problems also with my card.. I guess it was a storm in a glass of water to be honest.

I play GTA 5 which eats memory and at 1440p it uses 3600 MB of ram but i still get reasonable frames..

Its not a stable game though because frames seems rather low but maybe its an very hard came on the CPU or something..


----------



## Dreamliner

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *hurricane28*
> 
> I don't have memory problems also with my card.. I guess it was a storm in a glass of water to be honest.
> 
> I play GTA 5 which eats memory and at 1440p it uses 3600 MB of ram but i still get reasonable frames..
> 
> Its not a stable game though because frames seems rather low but maybe its an very hard came on the CPU or something..


I think the memory issue was blown a bit out of proportion too, but you just said that you're using a game that eats up all of your video memory and you have frame rate issues, not exactly the most solid argument.


----------



## hurricane28

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Dreamliner*
> 
> I think the memory issue was blown a bit out of proportion too, but you just said that you're using a game that eats up all of your video memory and you have frame rate issues, not exactly the most solid argument.


I didn't say it eats all my memory.. i said that the max i saw was like 3600 MB and didnt notice any performance drops going higher than that.


----------



## Dreamliner

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *hurricane28*
> 
> I didn't say it eats all my memory.. i said that the max i saw was like 3600 MB and didnt notice any performance drops going higher than that.


How many megabytes do you think you have?


----------



## hurricane28

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Dreamliner*
> 
> How many megabytes do you think you have?


I think i have...? I HAVE 4 GB...


----------



## hertz9753

I have 32 GB but that's on ten 9xx GPUs. I collect them.


----------



## hurricane28

LOL


----------



## hertz9753

I'm not kidding. The two boxes in back are for a 960 and 950. I also have a MSI 970 that didn't have a box but it was only $250 last summer.


----------



## Dreamliner

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *hurricane28*
> 
> I think i have...? I HAVE 4 GB...


The whole memory fiasco was that there was only 3.5GB usable. Your card is running out of memory when you play GTA 5. You literally are the definition of someone affected by the memory misrepresentation. You'd probably see a bit better performance with the extra 500MB your card wasn't using.


----------



## hurricane28

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *hertz9753*
> 
> I'm not kidding. The two boxes in back are for a 960 and 950. I also have a MSI 970 that didn't have a box but it was only $250 last summer.


wow, there is no shortage of GPU's with you lol when i upgrade i always sell the current one i want to replace so that the upgrade doesn't cost me a limb lol

That way it only costs me 150 euro's going from GTX 660 Ti to my current GTX 970, seems like a good deal to me









Quote:


> Originally Posted by *hertz9753*
> 
> I'm not kidding. The two boxes in back are for a 960 and 950. I also have a MSI 970 that didn't have a box but it was only $250 last summer.


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Dreamliner*
> 
> The whole memory fiasco was that there was only 3.5GB usable. Your card is running out of memory when you play GTA 5. You literally are the definition of someone affected by the memory misrepresentation. You'd probably see a bit better performance with the extra 500MB your card wasn't using.


Dude, i don't have memory problems, not above or below 3.5 GB of usage...


----------



## Dreamliner

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *hurricane28*
> 
> Dude, i don't have memory problems, not above or below 3.5 GB of usage...


You only have 3.5 GB of usable video memory, it's impossible to be above what you were using, clear proof that if you had more available it would have used it. If you had said the exact same thing but said that the card was only using 3 GB then you would have been right but it was using everything it had.

That's precisely what people were complaining about, the fact that their video card was only able to use 3.5GB, just like your scenario.

It's like if I told you I gave you a dollar and only gave you 88 cents. You're acting like the fact that you're using 88 cents is proof you don't have a problem, fact is you're missing twelve cents and obviously not able spend a dollar because you don't have it available.


----------



## hurricane28

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Dreamliner*
> 
> You only have 3.5 GB of usable video memory, it's impossible to be above what you were using, clear proof that if you had more available it would have used it. If you had said the exact same thing but said that the card was only using 3 GB then you would have been right but it was using everything it had.
> 
> That's precisely what people were complaining about, the fact that their video card was only able to use 3.5GB, just like your scenario.
> 
> It's like if I told you I gave you a dollar and only gave you 88 cents. You're acting like the fact that you're using 88 cents is proof you don't have a problem, fact is you're missing twelve cents and obviously not able spend a dollar because you don't have it available.


Dude, i tested this in several games with different resolutions.. the highest draw i saw was 3.8 GB of memory.. the reason why i get lower fps is not because of the high memory usage, the reason is that my GPU core is running out of performance way before i am running out of memory, that is why i overclock my GPU when running games.. The card has 4 GB total and only 500 MB is theoretically slower than the rest but that is not noticeable because the card is running out of performance before that will ever happen.. 3.8 GB is probably the highest achievable without losing performance..

I tested this with GTA 5 with different resolutions and i got the same frames when i used 2.5 or 3.5 GB of memory.. i tested this with 1080p with every thing maxed out and 1440p with all the filters turned off.. I got around the same frames on 1440p without the filters than with 1080p with all the filters but the memory draw was much higher at 1440p than on 1080p.

Some more explanation here: http://forums.anandtech.com/showthread.php?t=2420580


----------



## Mr-Dark

New driver out

http://www.guru3d.com/files-details/geforce-365-19-whql-driver-download.html


----------



## DeathAngel74

DOOM driver?


----------



## Hequaqua

Hot off the press. Same story, if you don't need it for a particular game..then you aren't missing out on anything.









*Valley And Heaven SLI 1506/[email protected] 4.0ghz CPU*
Valley and Heaven Benchmark SLI 353.62-365.19

*
Firestrike SLI 1506/[email protected] 4.0ghz CPU*
Firestrike Benchmark SLI 353.62-365.19
*

The Division: SLI 1506/[email protected] 1920x1080*
The Division Benchmark SLI 364.51-365.19


----------



## Cakewalk_S

Some BFBC2 tonight with 4k DSR on my GTX970 sounds like fun tonight... Might have to try that out...


----------



## Hequaqua

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Cakewalk_S*
> 
> Some BFBC2 tonight with 4k DSR on my GTX970 sounds like fun tonight... Might have to try that out...


I've been playing it for the last few days. I didn't even remember buying it. lol I looked back and got it for a 1.00 in like 2014. Oh well....man it does look great. There actually a few servers to still play on.


----------



## ObscureScience

I been thinking of getting a used 2nd g1 now that everyone is looking to sell them. You think it's a good move to go sli now?
I know I'll be stuck with 4gb vram but I haven't really seen any games that suffer from it yet, even if they can use more.
It would give some headroom to move up to 1440p when I can afford a gsync monitor and then I could turn down some aa anyway.

I could sell my g1 and get a 980ti of course but I wouldn't get much in return due to all the competition from other sellers.


----------



## Hequaqua

I bought my second 970 just a few months ago. While the 1080's numbers look good, I am perfectly happy with them.

The 4gb Vram isn't an issue for me either. I play a few games where is actually goes above the 3.5gb and haven't had any issues.

If you can get a decent price I would go for it....save for when AMD shows their hand and the big Pascal chips come out later.


----------



## Dreamliner

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Hequaqua*
> 
> I bought my second 970 just a few months ago. While the 1080's numbers look good, I am perfectly happy with them.
> 
> The 4gb Vram isn't an issue for me either. I play a few games where is actually goes above the 3.5gb and haven't had any issues.
> 
> If you can get a decent price I would go for it....save for when AMD shows their hand and the big Pascal chips come out later.


What performance difference is there between two SLI 970s and one 1080? You might be better off selling both and getting a 1080


----------



## Hequaqua

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Dreamliner*
> 
> What performance difference is there between two SLI 970s and one 1080? You might be better off selling both and getting a 1080.


We really don't know yet. The benchmarks and more details on the 1080 are supposed to be released this week. I think the 18th. It is rumored that AMD will be showing some cards this month, with a possible release at the end of June.

I posted benchmarks with my SLI's in this forum a few days ago. I have been running them starting with the 353.62 driver up to the current set.

I don't think anyone really wants the "Founders Edition", fancy name for reference, so AIB will be released later. It's a wait and see what happens at this point really.

EDIT: He did say at the nVidia reveal that the 1080 would be about the same performance at 980's in SLI. I do remember that....but was he talking about in VR or overall. Again....the benchmarks are due this week, we will know a lot more.


----------



## hertz9753

He has been posting in many threads asking questions and saying the same things. We still have to wait and see what Pascal brings and I think it will be good.

I guess I'm getting tired of the excited people.


----------



## Hequaqua

I agree...no reason to be that excited yet.....AMD might surprise us....









Oh....and we still don't have any concrete numbers on the 1080/1070.


----------



## Dreamliner

Has it ever NOT made sense to get the new gen stuff?


----------



## rfarmer

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Dreamliner*
> 
> Has it ever NOT made sense to get the new gen stuff?


Sometimes I wonder. I am getting ready to do a new Skylake build and I pulled the 970 out of my current rig to clean the block and get it ready for the new build. I put a GTX 760 from a previous build in my current rig. You know something, this thing games pretty good. Plus it didn't cost me $500 for the gpu and block.

I shouldn't complain, I love my 970 which is why I am keeping it and have no plans on a 1070.


----------



## DeathAngel74

@ Hequaqua and rfarmer,
I'm with you guys! I'm still paying my mortgage and have 3 kids to buy school clothes for this Summer. _I have no intention of upgrading, yet....._! Not until next year, at least. I'm still very content with my 970 SLI setup.


----------



## Dreamliner

Even after eBay fees it will cost me less than $200 to go to 1070 from 970, only $150 if I get a reference card.


----------



## hertz9753

What? Those cards will not be retail priced. The guys with inside info will buy most of them and the retailers will sell them above retail price.


----------



## jleslie246

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Dreamliner*
> 
> What performance difference is there between two SLI 970s and one 1080? You might be better off selling both and getting a 1080


He is running a 1080P 144mhz monitor. Two 970's are plenty. But yes, the single 1080 destroys SLI 970's


----------



## Ithanul

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *hertz9753*
> 
> He has been posting in many threads asking questions and saying the same things. We still have to wait and see what Pascal brings and I think it will be good.
> 
> I guess I'm getting tired of the excited people.


More like peeps going cray, cray. Ugh, even the thread on the compute got peeps snapping off at one another. Should of not even posted in there.

I usually don't go nuts considering I tend to wait out for a long time. I have a thing for buying cards used and waiting for solid numbers to show up.


----------



## emexci

For 1080p monitor gtx970 is still more than enough. I can play 100+fps battlefield 4 mp. I just feel bad for people selling their 970's for 200 bucks for getting new generation gpu for 1080p


----------



## rfarmer

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *emexci*
> 
> For 1080p monitor gtx970 is still more than enough. I can play 100+fps battlefield 4 mp. I just feel bad for people selling their 970's for 200 bucks for getting new generation gpu for 1080p


Yeah I totally agree, if you are gaming at 1440p or 4k I can see wanting to upgrade. But for 1080p gaming 970s work great.


----------



## DeathAngel74

@johnd0e
http://valid.x86.fr/7ppd5i
4.7 @ 1.408v! Safe for 24/7/365? Temps are still decent. Should I keep pushing? Do you think 1.413v is safe? Or should I try to stay below 1.4v?


----------



## immortalkings

sold my 970 Strix for a 300usd and got it for 400usd 7months ago... now i'm getting the pascal card.. do you think 1070 is worth the upgrade or do i need to get the 1080 for better performance? my monitor is Acer Predator X34 3440x1440p resolution


----------



## DeathAngel74

In my case, 2x1070' in SLI would be more than adequate! I figured it out johnd0e, 4.6ghz @ 1.344v.


----------



## Mr-Dark

First GTX 1080 review out!

http://www.pcpop.com/view/2/2763/2763166_all.shtml


----------



## hurricane28

that looks like a beast of a performance man, looking forward to reviews i can actually read lol

thnx for the update


----------



## johnd0e

Definetly picking up at least 2. Said i was going to wait for custom pcb.....but im not sure ill be able to resist getting a reference. Ill have to see some more reviews.


----------



## hurricane28

First official Dutch review is out of the new GTX 1080!

http://nl.hardware.info/reviews/6740/nvidia-geforce-gtx-1080-review-de-nieuwe-koning?utm_source=dlvr.it&utm_medium=facebook&utm_campaign=hardwareinfo


----------



## Kerelm

Hey guys, mate of mine is selling his Gigabyte 970, similar to mine but the none G1 variant. I'm thinking of picking up and and running it in SLI. I shouldn't have any issues adding it to my sig rig, right?


----------



## Dreamliner

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mr-Dark*
> 
> First GTX 1080 review out!
> 
> http://www.pcpop.com/view/2/2763/2763166_all.shtml


I've been out of the PC loop for too long. Everything on that page looks Chinese to me...hehehehe...eh.....


----------



## Hequaqua

Meh.....I'll stick with my 970's in SLI.

I score around the 980ti numbers in the Heaven benchmark. In the Firestrike test from the first review that was posted, I actually score higher than the 1080 at those resolutions. It will be interesting to see what kind of bios unlocks and numbers we may get though.

I will hold out for the ti version.....or perhaps AMD will have something interesting to offer. I'm not loyal to either side. I do have a preference though.









I will say, one of my favorites reasons for liking nVidia is all the playing you get to do with OC'ing.


----------



## Zaen

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mr-Dark*
> 
> First GTX 1080 review out!
> 
> http://www.pcpop.com/view/2/2763/2763166_all.shtml


Why o'why did it have to be in Mandarin









Great performance numbers







Only hope that the price is what was advertised in Nvidia's website


----------



## DeathAngel74

I can't even get my CPU stable @ 4.8ghz, I'm not throwing 2 1070's into this crap-storm frankenstein build, lol! Right now, it would just be another headache tbh.


----------



## Dreamliner

I want to see SLI benchmark comparisons. A single 1070 vs 970 SLI specifically.

Looks like priced on eBay dropped pretty hard on the 970's in the last week or so, glad I got mine out the door early.


----------



## Benjiw

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Dreamliner*
> 
> I want to see SLI benchmark comparisons. A single 1070 vs 970 SLI specifically.
> 
> Looks like priced on eBay dropped pretty hard on the 970's in the last week or so, glad I got mine out the door early.


Given the 1080 beats a titan x... I'll hazard a guess at a 1070 smashing the the 970 sli out the park. As is always with progression.


----------



## Vellinious

I'm curious to see how well they accept voltage, what the voltage limits are, and if the custom pcb cards will have adequate power....the single 8 pin on the 1080 isn't gonna cut it.


----------



## Hequaqua

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Vellinious*
> 
> I'm curious to see how well they accept voltage, what the voltage limits are, and if the custom pcb cards will have adequate power....the single 8 pin on the 1080 isn't gonna cut it.


I thought the same thing. 225w +/- I don't think will cut it.

I haven't seen ONE screen shot of GPU-Z under load showing if there are perfcaps. I have no doubt that stock out-of-the-box will have perfcaps.

Be interesting to see once they make it into the wild.


----------



## Vellinious

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Hequaqua*
> 
> I thought the same thing. 225w +/- I don't think will cut it.
> 
> I haven't seen ONE screen shot of GPU-Z under load showing if there are perfcaps. I have no doubt that stock out-of-the-box will have perfcaps.
> 
> Be interesting to see once they make it into the wild.


I've seen a couple reviews showing power limit perf caps at pretty light overclocks...1700ish.... I just hope EVGA and the other partners learned something from Maxwell. It's pretty obvious, that NVIDIA didn't.


----------



## Benjiw

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Vellinious*
> 
> I've seen a couple reviews showing power limit perf caps at pretty light overclocks...1700ish.... I just hope EVGA and the other partners learned something from Maxwell. It's pretty obvious, that NVIDIA didn't.


Can't wait too, it's gun be goooooooooood! Just have to wait to see what they can do when all the overclocking software is updated to accommodate the new cards.


----------



## RedBeaver

Hey guys,

anybody has any suggestion for after-market cooler for the Zotac (short) 970??

mine's starting to whine real loud during fine intense moments, and i dont think i can just reply the fans...


----------



## Dreamliner

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *RedBeaver*
> 
> Hey guys,
> 
> anybody has any suggestion for after-market cooler for the Zotac (short) 970??
> 
> mine's starting to whine real loud during fine intense moments, and i dont think i can just reply the fans...


Is it coil whine or fan noise? (When you stop the fan with fingers does the noise go away?).

Is it overclocked?

"Starting to whine real loud" sounds weird to me, like its defective or something.

If it's just annoying you, I'd probably look at AIO that also has a fan for cooling the memory chips or something...I don't know if anyone makes the air coolers for the short cards.


----------



## RedBeaver

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Dreamliner*
> 
> Is it coil whine or fan noise? (When you stop the fan with fingers does the noise go away?).
> 
> Is it overclocked?
> 
> "Starting to whine real loud" sounds weird to me, like its defective or something.
> 
> If it's just annoying you, I'd probably look at AIO that also has a fan for cooling the memory chips or something...I don't know if anyone makes the air coolers for the short cards.


ah, no. it does have a bit of coil whine when playing certain games, but it no longer annoys me.

what annoys me is when the card heating up after an hour or so heavy gaming session and the fans ramping up nicely to 80 - 90% speed.

My Zotac's fans sounds a bit "whiny" at high speed.

Thing with AIO, I just purchased H110i for my CPU, and its dead silent now. And hence, i can hear the 970 even louder.

I could try to mod the fans..... hmm.............


----------



## Benjiw

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *RedBeaver*
> 
> ah, no. it does have a bit of coil whine when playing certain games, but it no longer annoys me.
> 
> what annoys me is when the card heating up after an hour or so heavy gaming session and the fans ramping up nicely to 80 - 90% speed.
> 
> My Zotac's fans sounds a bit "whiny" at high speed.
> 
> Thing with AIO, I just purchased H110i for my CPU, and its dead silent now. And hence, i can hear the 970 even louder.
> 
> I could try to mod the fans..... hmm.............


It's coil whine, stick a game menu on that has more than 300fps or so and leave it for a few hours. The whine will be reduced, still there ever so slightly but a lot less noticeable. Or run [email protected] for a day, that fixed mine up good lol.


----------



## Dreamliner

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Benjiw*
> 
> It's coil whine, stick a game menu on that has more than 300fps or so and leave it for a few hours. The whine will be reduced, still there ever so slightly but a lot less noticeable. Or run [email protected] for a day, that fixed mine up good lol.


I once had a laptop that had electronic whine at certain clock speeds...I didn't keep it long.


----------



## RedBeaver

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Benjiw*
> 
> It's coil whine, stick a game menu on that has more than 300fps or so and leave it for a few hours. The whine will be reduced, still there ever so slightly but a lot less noticeable. Or run [email protected] for a day, that fixed mine up good lol.


no, seriously lol... there IS coil whine and it sound DISTINCTLY different.

And i'm fine with that.

but the 2 little zotac fans, i can hear them and see them in Afterburner goin from 40% to 80%-ish and it sounded like a fan spinning faster LOL.... Trust me, guys!

Here, i just tested it: I play Elite Dangerous for 30 min, it gets whiney and i TOUCHED both fans with my fingers, and it STOPPED lol......... (the coil whine still there tho, especially when vsync is off)

So please, anybody got any ideas for aftermarket fans?









Test #2: i manually up the fan speed in Afterburner to 90%... it's the SAME SOUND. LOL trust me, I'm not deaf and I've been dealing with coil whine since my SLI 7900 Geforces









It's like the fans (both?) are dying...... it didnt sound lke this when i bought this over a year ago. Yes, even at 100% fan speed.


----------



## Dreamliner

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *RedBeaver*
> 
> So please, anybody got any ideas for aftermarket fans?


Isn't it under warranty?


----------



## johnd0e

didnt read through everything.....but did you try turning the fans off completely to see if the noise goes away?


----------



## rfarmer

https://blogs.nvidia.com/blog/2016/05/17/geforce-gtx-1080-2/?mkt_tok=eyJpIjoiTkdVM1pETmlNemN6WlRJMyIsInQiOiI1azIyVEdzMXFZc2Q0amg4dnY3TE9sd0NoOEgxMUhMcFNvN0pSOTV3ek9EYm8rSGg5UUNzT2d5YXV5R2lwYkdQRjdiNitCTUlab0pqVW40M1ZNYjhyWkRxUE5qSlZPdVJDUnhlYXgwQXBHMD0ifQ%3D%3D#prclt-k182muZY#cid=eblastPascalrecap&utm_source=GeForce-Newsletter&utm_medium=email&utm_campaign=GTX1080

The initial reviews are pretty amazing, if the 1080 is even half what they say it is I think we all need to buy one.


----------



## Dreamliner

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *rfarmer*
> 
> https://blogs.nvidia.com/
> 
> The initial reviews are pretty amazing, if the 1080 is even half what they say it is I think we all need to buy one.


Looks like a perfectly unbias site to me.









Across the board regarding FPS, on average, the 1080 is about 15% faster than the 980Ti.


----------



## steveTA1983

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Dreamliner*
> 
> Looks like a perfectly unbias site to me.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Across the board regarding FPS, on average, the 1080 is about 15% faster than the 980Ti.


if I were still in the single 970 camp, I'd be really happy this card came out. You have a choice of upgrading to the 1080, waiting for the 1070, or grabbing a 980ti dirt cheap. It's a win all around for you all.


----------



## rfarmer

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *steveTA1983*
> 
> if I were still in the single 970 camp, I'd be really happy this card came out. You have a choice of upgrading to the 1080, waiting for the 1070, or grabbing a 980ti dirt cheap. It's a win all around for you all.


Yeah I hear you saw another 980Ti on Craigslist today for $450, I am so tempted.


----------



## steveTA1983

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *rfarmer*
> 
> Yeah I hear you saw another 980Ti on Craigslist today for $450, I am so tempted.


an overclocked 980ti will be within margin of error of a stock 1080 for the most part. I have a Titan X with a nice overclock (1475mhz core and 7950mhz mem), and I beat most (like 75% of the ones that are available) bench scores compared to the 1080. A 980ti overclocked will kill a 1070 and be trailing within 5% and maybe even beat a stock 1080. If you contact they person selling it and can talk them down to $400-425, it would be a heck of a deal


----------



## Dreamliner

I just messaged someone about a 980Ti on a water AIO for $450. I just wonder if the 4GB of memory will be a problem and perhaps a 1070/1080 will be better in the long run.


----------



## rfarmer

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Dreamliner*
> 
> I just messaged someone about a 980Ti on a water AIO for $450. I just wonder if the 4GB of memory will be a problem and perhaps a 1070/1080 will be better in the long run.


Aren't all 980Ti 6GB of memory?


----------



## Dreamliner

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *rfarmer*
> 
> Aren't all 980Ti 6GB of memory?


Probably. Still though, will memory be a bottleneck? The new cards have 8GB.


----------



## Ithanul

Probably depends on what resolution you are running or down the road plan to run.

I can do a test later with my Ti with some games if you want and see what my VRAM usage is with a 2560 x 1440p. Note though, I don't have any of the newer AAA games.

May just do a run at stock, mild OC, then the crazy OC this puppy can go up to (1570MHz).


----------



## SC2Steven

Hi guys, im here to ask you all some honest tip abot my issue:
I am a GTX 970 msi gaming owner, ive been playing with the card, in oc, and bios mod a while.
Since yesterday , sadly, i am not able to boot my card anymore, (i tried to modify my fan rpm in the bios) , since when i tried to apply those changes, the gpu does not boot at all. Black monitor. The gpu fans and the leds still turn on and do stuffs, i also tried to put integrated gpu graphic boot (my mobo's hd 4600 intel), and for some reasons, the cpu does boot for a while, but never reach windows, even if the integrated gpu is primary, screen errors, also if the 970 dvi cable is unlinked, i can boot only if the power connectors are not linked, but at that point the gpu is not recogneized. If any body would have any kind of tip or suggestion, before i would extremely way complete RMA( i know bios mod void warrancy) would be very welcome, thank you.


----------



## Hequaqua

You can try this....It has worked for me in the past.

Take the card out.

Boot using the integrated graphics.

Shut down.

Put your card back in, but not in the first pci-e slot.

Boot back up and see if Windows see's your card. If if does, try to flash either your working bios or the original.

If all things work out, you should be able to put the card back in the first slot.

A lot of boards detect a card in there and disable the on-board graphics.

It's worth a shot. Like I said, I had luck with doing it this way.

Someone else might suggest something else....so don't give up on it yet.


----------



## syl1979

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *RedBeaver*
> 
> no, seriously lol... there IS coil whine and it sound DISTINCTLY different.
> 
> And i'm fine with that.
> 
> but the 2 little zotac fans, i can hear them and see them in Afterburner goin from 40% to 80%-ish and it sounded like a fan spinning faster LOL.... Trust me, guys!
> 
> Here, i just tested it: I play Elite Dangerous for 30 min, it gets whiney and i TOUCHED both fans with my fingers, and it STOPPED lol......... (the coil whine still there tho, especially when vsync is off)
> 
> So please, anybody got any ideas for aftermarket fans?


I am very happy with the Artic Accelero Twin Turbo on my MSI.
The Mono plus should work also.

You can download the specs on their website to check compatibility with your card
https://www.arctic.ac/worldwide_en/downloads/dl/file/id/386/accelero_twin_turbo_ii_height_restriction_drawing.pdf
https://www.arctic.ac/worldwide_en/downloads/dl/file/id/389/accelero_mono_plus_height_restriction_drawing.pdf

Note : I didn't bother to put all accessory heatsinks on the card...


----------



## SC2Steven

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Hequaqua*
> 
> You can try this....It has worked for me in the past.
> 
> Take the card out.
> 
> Boot using the integrated graphics.
> 
> Shut down.
> 
> Put your card back in, but not in the first pci-e slot.
> 
> Boot back up and see if Windows see's your card. If if does, try to flash either your working bios or the original.
> 
> If all things work out, you should be able to put the card back in the first slot.
> 
> A lot of boards detect a card in there and disable the on-board graphics.
> 
> It's worth a shot. Like I said, I had luck with doing it this way.
> 
> Someone else might suggest something else....so don't give up on it yet.


ohai, oh, i thought you already did help me in the past (but for overclocking) for my 750 ti asus








anyways thank you, that is exactly the stuff i forgot to try.
I tried it out and, i was unable to install drivers again (i removed them while on igd card)
but i have been anyways able to see it on the other pci-e slot...
So yes, i turned off the device, i flashed back a safe bios, and now it seem be read, also on the man pci-e device!!!
Able to see it, update drivers, see her everywhere gpu z , ab, etc..
For some reasons i cant yet boot directly from that gpu, i think it's because i made bad with drivers, (DDu tima) ill tell you if ill solve that also and thank you again.


----------



## Hequaqua

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SC2Steven*
> 
> ohai, oh, i thought you already did help me in the past (but for overclocking) for my 750 ti asus
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> anyways thank you, that is exactly the stuff i forgot to try.
> I tried it out and, i was unable to install drivers again (i removed them while on igd card)
> but i have been anyways able to see it on the other pci-e slot...
> So yes, i turned off the device, i flashed back a safe bios, and now it seem be read, also on the man pci-e device!!!
> Able to see it, update drivers, see her everywhere gpu z , ab, etc..
> For some reasons i cant yet boot directly from that gpu, i think it's because i made bad with drivers, (DDu tima) ill tell you if ill solve that also and thank you again.


Cool. You'll get it back together. They act weird sometimes....lol

NOTE: You may have to disable the iGPU in the bios. Some boards are strange....I'm not sure which board you have....but maybe check the bios and disable the iGPU(If it shows that it is enabled).


----------



## SC2Steven

yeah exactly, mainly i had some external issues at linking the gpu on the other pci-e slot, since it is super pretty close to the hard disk power and led connectors, so i think like 99 times of the 100 i linked the gpu, then the connectors were off..... so my computer would have not turn on.........and no space to reconnect them without removing gpu, gpu power connectors, etc....
after this nightover loopmode finally i am hereee







my msi 970 is back working also in benchmark :=) for god luck i had a similar issue with my ex 750 ti so i was not totally worried yet, not the chillest dude on the earth let me say, but still far from heart attack lel. And thank you, GGs


----------



## Hequaqua

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SC2Steven*
> 
> yeah exactly, mainly i had some external issues at linking the gpu on the other pci-e slot, since it is super pretty close to the hard disk power and led connectors, so i think like 99 times of the 100 i linked the gpu, then the connectors were off..... so my computer would have not turn on.........and no space to reconnect them without removing gpu, gpu power connectors, etc....
> after this nightover loopmode finally i am hereee
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> my msi 970 is back working also in benchmark :=) for god luck i had a similar issue with my ex 750 ti so i was not totally worried yet, not the chillest dude on the earth let me say, but still far from heart attack lel. And thank you, GGs


Sweet!


----------



## DeathAngel74

@Hequaqua
This is gonna be fun lol,not! So dusty and dirty....


----------



## Hequaqua

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DeathAngel74*
> 
> @Hequaqua
> This is gonna be fun lol,not! So dusty and dirty....


I used my air compressor until it quit on me. I made a little stand to put it on out in my shop to work on them. Makes it handy. I still suck at getting them to look good on the head, but hey, I'm not pro.


----------



## DeathAngel74

Me too, I'm more concerned about getting the bridge level, lol.


Every time I switch from E to D, Drop B or Drop C#, I have to change string gauges and fiddle with the screws on the back to level it out again.


----------



## Ithanul

Mmm, nice looking guitar there.

Wish I could play a real one, but the music games are about as close I get to such. Plus, don't help I am odd ball out playing left hand on those games (even though I'm right hand dominate, plus I don't switch the on screen layout). I be weird at times.









Anyways, I need to pull out my 970 MSI and toy with it. Been stuck in its box for months now. Time to get my lazy butt and fiddle with it. Hmmm, anyone know of someone getting rid of water blocks for a MSI G1 Gaming?


----------



## DeathAngel74

Meh, some of the best guitar players are lefties! Jimi Hendrix for example. One of my favorite bands is still Slayer. My wife got me the Sig model of Gary Holt-Slayer/Exodus last Sept. for my birthday.


----------



## Ithanul

Yeah, I know, but I suck at instruments. Even a basic drum beats my butt. Think the only thing I ever got right was doing cymbals when I somehow got stuck in a band flight during basic training. Not sure how that happen. Though, I really love listening to music, especially classic and heavy metal.


----------



## DeathAngel74

Heh, the good stuff? Motley Crue, Skid Row, old Metallica, Pantera, that dude that looks like a lady?(Aerosmith pun, sorry), etc...


----------



## Ithanul

Ah, I do like Aerosmith. Though, not much into Metallica, kind of like more of European metal bands. I'm a big sucker for German metal though.







My old IPod classic will make people take a double take, it goes from classic music to screaming death metal back to techno style then sometimes right into goth metal (which can be in English, German, Russian, or one of the Scandinavian languages).







(It is funky when on shuffle mode)


----------



## DeathAngel74

More like In Flames, Sepultura, Arch Enemy


----------



## illidan2000

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Benjiw*
> 
> Given the 1080 beats a titan x... I'll hazard a guess at a 1070 smashing the the 970 sli out the park. As is always with progression.


smashing... no. It would perform the same, but a single card is always to prefer.
I think on 1070 sli...
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *steveTA1983*
> 
> an overclocked 980ti will be within margin of error of a stock 1080 for the most part. I have a Titan X with a nice overclock (1475mhz core and 7950mhz mem), and I beat most (like 75% of the ones that are available) bench scores compared to the 1080. A 980ti overclocked will kill a 1070 and be trailing within 5% and maybe even beat a stock 1080. If you contact they person selling it and can talk them down to $400-425, it would be a heck of a deal


you cannot say that. maybe 1070 would beat 980ti (both properly in OC)


----------



## hurricane28

New driver out: https://forums.geforce.com/default/topic/937374/geforce-drivers/official-368-22-game-ready-whql-display-driver-feedback-thread-released-5-23-16-/

Going to install it and see what happens.


----------



## DeathAngel74

Quote:


> Thanks
> 
> New physx 9.16.0318
> 
> R368.22 (r368_20-3) / 10.18.13.6822 (5-19-2016)
> Last edited by WhiteLightning; Today at 13:57.


----------



## Hequaqua

368.22 Driver Benchmarks SLI

368.22 Valley and Heaven SLI

368.22 Firestrike SLI

368.22 The Division SLI

This set of drivers looks a little better than the last few. It seems to hold its own in Valley/Heaven/Firestrike. The Division seems to do a lot better than the last two or three sets of drivers.

I think I will leave this set on and see how well it does in a few games.


----------



## illidan2000

a Doom release?
no SLI yet, right?


----------



## DeathAngel74

Overwatch or tw3 blood and wine game ready driver?


----------



## hurricane28

Those new drivers are bad for Adobe Premiere pro.. after i installed it the program my PC suddenly reboots.. its fully stable and there is no corruption or overheating issues either..

Tomorrow i roll back to the other driver..


----------



## GaToMaLaCo

The new drivers fixed for me a Chrome problem using 80% gpu all the time. Something about Chrome using hardware acceleration when available.


----------



## hurricane28

I don't use chrome anymore, its very unstable and uses too much memory.

I stick with Firefox from now on.


----------



## GaToMaLaCo

I like FF better but i need to sync devices with chrome...


----------



## hurricane28

You can do that also with FF if i am correct. You can sync with Firefox too, depending on what you want to sync perhaps but the possibility is there.


----------



## GaToMaLaCo

indeed but is a little easier with Chrome for the moment. Time will tell.


----------



## hurricane28

Ugh, Nvidia drivers...

Can't even work in Premiere pro and Aftereffects now with these new drivers.. revert back to previous driver, display driver crash and recover with resulted in the program doesn't respond anymore..

Guess i have to uninstall the driver manually and install the other driver again.. first time i have such a problem with Nvidia drivers to be honest.. but its a pain nevertheless.


----------



## GaToMaLaCo

Or maybe the old drivers were corrupting the new drivers? I would give it a shot if I were you.


----------



## hurricane28

give what a shot?


----------



## GaToMaLaCo

Reinstall the new driver by manually cleaning the old driver. Maybe leftovers of the old driver was causing premiere not to work properly.


----------



## hurricane28

Okay, yeah i guess that does the trick. Never had problem like this before to be honest so i guess that will do the trick, fingers crossed haha.

Tomorrow i have all day to look in to this. I have lots of nice clips i want to edit so hopefully i will be able to fix this tomorrow.


----------



## Hequaqua

I've never done a "clean" install.....never any issues with drivers....I guess I'm lucky.


----------



## hurricane28

ME neither until now lol

Always worked well until Adobe began to shutting off my system when rendering or using the CUDA cores on my card..


----------



## Sydfrey24

Hi to all, I want to join the 970 owner's club, and I already did signed the form. Is there anything else I should do, to be an official member?

Thanks


----------



## TopicClocker

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Sydfrey24*
> 
> Hi to all, I want to join the 970 owner's club, and I already did signed the form. Is there anything else I should do, to be an official member?
> 
> Thanks


Nope, that's it. You're an official member now, welcome to the club!









You can add this to your signature if you want, just copy and paste the code from the original post if you want it.








*[Official] NVIDIA GTX 970 Owner's Club *


----------



## ejohnson

Anyone with a 970 hybrid replace the radiator with a thicker one?

Im thinking of doing so for my 970.

My reason for this is due to the small case size that I have. THinking that the stock thinner radiator, while able to dissipate heat just fine, creates a much hotter radiator resulting in higher incase temps.
I think with a thicker radiator, that there will be less heat soak, and will result in a lower incase temp for the rest of the parts.

The case I am using is a lian li tu100, it has a single 120mm fan in the front to draw fresh air through the radiator and into the case.


----------



## HIGHPOINT

I got bored and created a spreadsheet with the data... the info proved by the OP and the forums spreadsheet utility is a pita to read and sift through.

To sort items in the xlsx spreadsheet, which I provided FOC and worth 200billion dollars







: Select drop-down arrow and select the sub-category you wish to view or isolate.

Some tables like MODEL is horrible since someone hadn't thought to standardize that so sorting would be simplistic to gather data about a particular model, so it's somewhat useless in this particular scenario unless someone wants to go through each individual model and edit and guesstimate the models and #'s, but it's more or less OP's fault.









970-NVIDIA-OC-SCHEDULE.xlsx 654k .xlsx file


----------



## [email protected]

I never really intended to but i am wondering how much fps can you get with 2 970 SSC cards? Are games stable and still running okay with SLi for most games out there? I do usually rather have 1 card though.


----------



## khanmein

anyone using latest 368.22? i get an error "The stub received bad data" how to fix this particular issue? thanks~


----------



## GaToMaLaCo

In my case, nop, not a problem at all. I was reading about that error and the fastest way to deal with it is to making a clean install. When a clean install is need it the the cause most of the time is a corruption of the OS caused by user or a unstable overclock. Can't tell if that applies to you because we don't know your system.


----------



## khanmein

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *GaToMaLaCo*
> 
> In my case, nop, not a problem at all. I was reading about that error and the fastest way to deal with it is to making a clean install. When a clean install is need it the the cause most of the time is a corruption of the OS caused by user or a unstable overclock. Can't tell if that applies to you because we don't know your system.


my gpu is factory over-clocked. the issue happened on 368.22 but 365.19 no issue.


----------



## GaToMaLaCo

According to MS the erros is caused by an acumulation of too many services. That could mean that is not 368.22 is causing that error, also that your system is causing that. As i said before: we can't tell cos we don't know the health of your system or the amount of services or applications installed before you installed 368.22

If a rolback to 368.19 helps you then go for it. Unless your facing game instability stay with 368.19.


----------



## rfarmer

guru3d.com Firestrike scores on GTX 1070,

Stock:


Overclocked:


Nearly 20,000 graphics score for half the price of a 1080. I know what I will be getting.


----------



## DeathAngel74

yup I get a little more than 25,500 with 2 970s. I might get the 1080 FTW ACX 3.0....$680-$410+S&H+taxes=$305, it has 2x8 pin connectors instead of one!
http://www.evga.com/Products/Product.aspx?pn=08G-P4-6286-KR
Edit
Can't get the FTW. It will be too late to use step up


----------



## orbitalwalsh

Started to Hybrid cool Gigabytes Twin Turbos like I did for Asus Turbo card


----------



## DeathAngel74

Started Step-Up on 970 for 1080 ACX 3.0 card. If anyone is interested in the other 970 FTW+ 2.0+, ($300-$325, obo) plz PM me!


----------



## Benjiw

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DeathAngel74*
> 
> Started Step-Up on 970 for 1080 ACX 3.0 card. If anyone is interested in the other 970 FTW+ 2.0+, ($300-$325, obo) plz PM me!


So... you're telling me... I can step up my 970 FTW to a 1080 FTW?.... and it won't cost me as much? HRRRNNNNNNGGGGG


----------



## DeathAngel74

I'm still within 90 days of the original purchase date. It's the 1080 ACX 3.0 model, not the FTW. They have the Founder's, reference (blower), and ACX 3.0 on the Step Up list. No FTW yet not til mid June. By then it will be too late.


----------



## Vellinious

The FTW likely won't be on the step up list right away, either. And the Classy won't ever be. They never are.


----------



## hertz9753

It is usually the base cards and not the overclocked cards on the EVGA step up list. You also can't step up again but it is great that EVGA gives you that chance and you get to use the old card while you wait for them to get the replacement in stock.


----------



## Sydfrey24

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TopicClocker*
> 
> Nope, that's it. You're an official member now, welcome to the club!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You can add this to your signature if you want, just copy and paste the code from the original post if you want it.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *[Official] NVIDIA GTX 970 Owner's Club *





Code:


Thanks. ^_^


----------



## Benjiw

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DeathAngel74*
> 
> I'm still within 90 days of the original purchase date. It's the 1080 ACX 3.0 model, not the FTW. They have the Founder's, reference (blower), and ACX 3.0 on the Step Up list. No FTW yet not til mid June. By then it will be too late.


Too late then I got my 970 from EVGA last year for my 26th birthday.


----------



## Zaen

Hello to everyone

Did my register to the club, a late one but that's what i could do.

On form i added my Mem speed as 4x1928MHz, which seems reasonable instead of the plain 1928MHz GPU-Z says it is, i increased Mem 350Mhz with afterburner... can i input 6000MHz on it by hand? Honest question, so i can correct info.

Thx in advance


----------



## Hequaqua

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Zaen*
> 
> Hello to everyone
> 
> Did my register to the club, a late one but that's what i could do.
> 
> On form i added my Mem speed as 4x1928MHz, which seems reasonable instead of the plain 1928MHz GPU-Z says it is, i increased Mem 350Mhz with afterburner... can i input 6000MHz on it by hand? Honest question, so i can correct info.
> 
> Thx in advance


Your Vram is already at 7712 effective rate(4x1928). If your card has Samsung memory, you should be able to hit 8000mhz. It's not certain that you will be able to hit that, but most that have Samsung Vram do.


----------



## Zaen

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Hequaqua*
> 
> Your Vram is already at 7712 effective rate(4x1928). If your card has Samsung memory, you should be able to hit 8000mhz. It's not certain that you will be able to hit that, but most that have Samsung Vram do.


Thx for that clearing up about GPU Mem. was a bit confused with GPU-Z read out of Mem clock. Think i will have to get Voltage up if i want a bit more then that and i still have that locked.

Besides Valley/Heaven bench's and cinebench what other stability tests, besides gaming a while, would you guys advice? Did firestrike with settings above present ones and got a 11k+ result but Afterburner's Kumbuster proved it wasn't stable

Here is a snip of it


----------



## Hequaqua

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Zaen*
> 
> Thx for that clearing up about GPU Mem. was a bit confused with GPU-Z read out of Mem clock. Think i will have to get Voltage up if i want a bit more then that and i still have that locked.
> 
> Besides Valley/Heaven bench's and cinebench what other stability tests, besides gaming a while, would you guys advice? Did firestrike with settings above present ones and got a 11k+ result but Afterburner's Kumbuster proved it wasn't stable
> 
> Here is a snip of it


You can use Firestrike(3DMark), Catzilla.....whatever you want really. Some of them like higher memory, and lower core speeds, some the other way around. You want to find what is stable across most of them, and what games you will be playing. There are lot of things you can do with Afterburner, but a lot of other things can only be done with modding the bios. What you really want to do is monitor the GPU-Z sensors tab. You want to look at the PerfCaps reasons. Those will give you a idea of how the card is performing under load. There are like 5 different ones that you might see.

vRel = Reliability. Indicating performance is limited by voltage reliability
VOp = Operating. Indicating performance is limited by max operating voltage(Hardware Limit)
Pwr = Power. Indicating performance is limited by total power limit
Thrm = Thermal. Indicating performance is limited by temperature limit
Util = Utilization. Indicating performance is limited by GPU utilization

The Utilization you will have if the card isn't under load, it's not being used by the system.

Hope this clears things up a little. There is a lot of info in this thread. A lot of helpful people too.


----------



## Zaen

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Hequaqua*
> 
> You can use Firestrike(3DMark), Catzilla.....whatever you want really. Some of them like higher memory, and lower core speeds, some the other way around. You want to find what is stable across most of them, and what games you will be playing. There are lot of things you can do with Afterburner, but a lot of other things can only be done with modding the bios. What you really want to do is monitor the GPU-Z sensors tab. You want to look at the PerfCaps reasons. Those will give you a idea of how the card is performing under load. There are like 5 different ones that you might see.
> 
> vRel = Reliability. Indicating performance is limited by voltage reliability
> VOp = Operating. Indicating performance is limited by max operating voltage(Hardware Limit)
> Pwr = Power. Indicating performance is limited by total power limit
> Thrm = Thermal. Indicating performance is limited by temperature limit
> Util = Utilization. Indicating performance is limited by GPU utilization
> 
> The Utilization you will have if the card isn't under load, it's not being used by the system.
> 
> Hope this clears things up a little. There is a lot of info in this thread. A lot of helpful people too.


Thx again on clearing things a bit more. Trying to get the most out of GPU without Voltage increase for now, it will be my permanent OC. But i am also interested in seeing what is it's max OC in case i ever need it for some PCB 3D model build or a really Graph heavy game.

Thx again. Rep +


----------



## Hequaqua

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Zaen*
> 
> Thx again on clearing things a bit more. Trying to get the most out of GPU without Voltage increase for now, it will be my permanent OC. But i am also interested in seeing what is it's max OC in case i ever need it for some PCB 3D model build or a really Graph heavy game.
> 
> Thx again. Rep +


No problem. I think that is almost as fun as seeing the end results. Messing with all the settings, and finding a nice stable OC for everyday use. After about 1500 on the core, the returns start to fall off though. SLI is another beast to tackle. Thankfully, I had done enough testing to get a nice stable OC that I was able to apply to both cards without having to test the second card a millions time. My second card has different Vram and the ASIC is lower, but it holds my everyday OC of 1506/8000 @1.225v. If I up the voltage the second card just doesn't respond like the first. The first one I could bench around 1600/8300. The second card my max was about 1550 or so. The Vram doesn't want to OC at all.

Overall, I very happy, and see no need to upgrade to AMD/nVidia soon. I don't play that many games, and the ones I do....my SLI set up runs them all fine.







(Same can be said with the CPU, but I am looking forward to see what Zen offers up)

I hope you enjoy tinkering with yours as I have with mine. In fact, with my next GPU upgrade, I hope that I will be able to have as much fun as I've had with these cards.


----------



## DeathAngel74

The 1080 acx 3.0 will be a completely different beast. I wonder if I could use the leftover 970 for physx or let the 1080 handle it? Then sell the other 970.


----------



## Zaen

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Hequaqua*
> 
> No problem. I think that is almost as fun as seeing the end results. Messing with all the settings, and finding a nice stable OC for everyday use. After about 1500 on the core, the returns start to fall off though. SLI is another beast to tackle. Thankfully, I had done enough testing to get a nice stable OC that I was able to apply to both cards without having to test the second card a millions time. My second card has different Vram and the ASIC is lower, but it holds my everyday OC of 1506/8000 @1.225v. If I up the voltage the second card just doesn't respond like the first. The first one I could bench around 1600/8300. The second card my max was about 1550 or so. The Vram doesn't want to OC at all.
> 
> Overall, I very happy, and see no need to upgrade to AMD/nVidia soon. I don't play that many games, and the ones I do....my SLI set up runs them all fine.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> (Same can be said with the CPU, but I am looking forward to see what Zen offers up)
> 
> I hope you enjoy tinkering with yours as I have with mine. In fact, with my next GPU upgrade, I hope that I will be able to have as much fun as I've had with these cards.


I am, thx









Even though my card has a low ASIC, not sure how low but was low according to GPU-Z, it seems to be able to do 1500MHz+ on clock but not sure i can get the 8000MHz+ on memory, not without changing voltage a bit, maybe some +25mV, kumbuster has proved me this almost 100%, also with furmark, both freeze PC during test if i get memory close to 8000MHz without changing voltage control, strangely neither valley/heaven's or firestrike bench break down i can do 1500clock/8000mem and they don't complain about the stability, not sure if it's that kumbuster and furmark are more demanding then 3Dmark valley/heaven and firestrike bench. Thinking of testing with S.A.N.D.R.A. sys software, i usually trust in it's reports.

Probably won't be testing this during the week, weekend is more lightly.

According to what i can check, i'm at work atm and can't check men chip on the card itself, i have revA1 of 2014 manufacturing and everything points it being a samsung mem







will check when i get home, don't know how i forgot to check that xD i already knew about the different mem supplier/manufacturer.


----------



## Hequaqua

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Zaen*
> 
> I am, thx
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Even though my card has a low ASIC, not sure how low but was low according to GPU-Z, it seems to be able to do 1500MHz+ on clock but not sure i can get the 8000MHz+ on memory, not without changing voltage a bit, maybe some +25mV, kumbuster has proved me this almost 100%, also with furmark, both freeze PC during test if i get memory close to 8000MHz without changing voltage control, strangely neither valley/heaven's or firestrike bench break down i can do 1500clock/8000mem and they don't complain about the stability, not sure if it's that kumbuster and furmark are more demanding then 3Dmark valley/heaven and firestrike bench. Thinking of testing with S.A.N.D.R.A. sys software, i usually trust in it's reports.
> 
> Probably won't be testing this during the week, weekend is more lightly.
> 
> According to what i can check, i'm at work atm and can't check men chip on the card itself, i have revA1 of 2014 manufacturing and everything points it being a samsung mem
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> will check when i get home, don't know how i forgot to check that xD i already knew about the different mem supplier/manufacturer.


GPU-Z will give your ASIC, as well as the memory maker. I don't use Furmark or Kombuster. For stability, run Valley looped for a hour or so. Then game.....then game some more. [email protected] is also good for checking stability on the core speed. It doesn't ramp up the Vram unless you mod the bios though. Everyone has their own way of testing their clocks. The best way is to use some benchmarks, then play the games you normally play. The benchmarks are good for finding the max clocks though. The voltage and power are issues with the 970's, at least when trying to push higher clocks.

It's all good though.


----------



## Zaen

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Hequaqua*
> 
> GPU-Z will give your ASIC, as well as the memory maker. I don't use Furmark or Kombuster. For stability, run Valley looped for a hour or so. Then game.....then game some more. [email protected] is also good for checking stability on the core speed. It doesn't ramp up the Vram unless you mod the bios though. Everyone has their own way of testing their clocks. The best way is to use some benchmarks, then play the games you normally play. The benchmarks are good for finding the max clocks though. The voltage and power are issues with the 970's, at least when trying to push higher clocks.
> 
> It's all good though.


Hmmm [email protected] to check that, seen it a bit all over the forums but never looked it up. Valley for 1h, sure that is doable, gaming not so much. Only games i got installed that demand anythjing of the card are Diablo3 (running with DSR on) and UT4 pre-alpha (which is still in development and isn't fully using the unreal engine) so i'm limited in that aspect. Could install some other old games like far cry 1 and the sorts, it's what i got ^_^


----------



## Hequaqua

Throw what you can at it....lol

Valley/Heaven/Firestrike can all be bumped up in resolution to tax the cars. I've also used a Final Fantasy benchmark that was free. I will see if I can find you a link.

http://na.finalfantasyxiv.com/benchmark/download/

http://www.guru3d.com/files-get/final-fantasy-xiv-heavensward-benchmark-download,2.html

It really doesn't matter what you use, as long as it is loading the card on the core.

Note: You can also run Valley in Windowed mode, and open more than one.


----------



## Ithanul

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Zaen*
> 
> Hmmm [email protected] to check that, seen it a bit all over the forums but never looked it up. Valley for 1h, sure that is doable, gaming not so much. Only games i got installed that demand anythjing of the card are Diablo3 (running with DSR on) and UT4 pre-alpha (which is still in development and isn't fully using the unreal engine) so i'm limited in that aspect. Could install some other old games like far cry 1 and the sorts, it's what i got ^_^


Hey, if you ever need help setting it up just go over into the folding section of the site.







Us folding peeps are a friendly bunch over there.


----------



## Zaen

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Hequaqua*
> 
> Throw what you can at it....lol
> 
> Valley/Heaven/Firestrike can all be bumped up in resolution to tax the cars. I've also used a Final Fantasy benchmark that was free. I will see if I can find you a link.
> 
> http://na.finalfantasyxiv.com/benchmark/download/
> 
> http://www.guru3d.com/files-get/final-fantasy-xiv-heavensward-benchmark-download,2.html
> 
> It really doesn't matter what you use, as long as it is loading the card on the core.
> 
> Note: You can also run Valley in Windowed mode, and open more than one.


Thx again for the pointer







Didn't know about FFxiv bench and multiple instances of valley when in window mode. Only ran valley in windowed mode when i would do changes in afterburner and wanted to see any bad reaction as valley was running, then i would run a few loops of realbench, valley and kombuster. Will check if putting more then one instance breaks my current OC settings since i will be doubling the load on core, that sounds better as a make or break OC test.


----------



## Zaen

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ithanul*
> 
> Hey, if you ever need help setting it up just go over into the folding section of the site.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Us folding peeps are a friendly bunch over there.


Checking what is folding @home or anywhere for that matter xD Only folding i ever did was paper planes and origami many, many years ago and clothing


----------



## Hequaqua

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Zaen*
> 
> Thx again for the pointer
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Didn't know about FFxiv bench and multiple instances of valley when in window mode. Only ran valley in windowed mode when i would do changes in afterburner and wanted to see any bad reaction as valley was running, then i would run a few loops of realbench, valley and kombuster. Will check if putting more then one instance breaks my current OC settings since i will be doubling the load on core, that sounds better as a make or break OC test.


It really doesn't matter what you throw at it. A good mix of benchmarks and gaming are the best way to go about it though. Drivers will also play a role in things. Some driver sets really gimped the performance over other sets. Again, depending on whether a game needs the newest driver or not, dictates what set you might have to use. Valley is good for finding your Vram limit. It seems to love Vram over clock. Firestrike is good for finding core clock limit. At least that is how I've always looked at it.


----------



## Zaen

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Hequaqua*
> 
> It really doesn't matter what you throw at it. A good mix of benchmarks and gaming are the best way to go about it though. Drivers will also play a role in things. Some driver sets really gimped the performance over other sets. Again, depending on whether a game needs the newest driver or not, dictates what set you might have to use. Valley is good for finding your Vram limit. It seems to love Vram over clock. Firestrike is good for finding core clock limit. At least that is how I've always looked at it.


Idd, sounds good to me as well.

Will probably do the following; 1h valley, 1h furmark, 5h realbench and finish with firestrike for a result. Will check the other bench's you pointed out as useful and perhaps switch out furmark for one of them. The 5h realbench is sort of a requirement for me to test the system completely, because i also have a OC'ed CPU (@x46) and above mobo controller spec (2133MHz) RAM @3000MHz T2 (which i'm looking at timings to also improve/OC that above RAM kit spec with T1).

At this time my current system settings are stable and tested with several stress tests and bench's and i'm almost 100% happy with things as they are, now just need to test GPU max OC and fiddle with RAM timings yet again to be completely happy with the system i thought out and am almost finished, still need a few more things as external PSU and some more SSD's, but enough of my rambles off topic









Thx again


----------



## Vellinious

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Zaen*
> 
> I am, thx
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Even though my card has a low ASIC, not sure how low but was low according to GPU-Z, it seems to be able to do 1500MHz+ on clock but not sure i can get the 8000MHz+ on memory, not without changing voltage a bit, maybe some +25mV, kumbuster has proved me this almost 100%, also with furmark, both freeze PC during test if i get memory close to 8000MHz without changing voltage control, strangely neither valley/heaven's or firestrike bench break down i can do 1500clock/8000mem and they don't complain about the stability, not sure if it's that kumbuster and furmark are more demanding then 3Dmark valley/heaven and firestrike bench. Thinking of testing with S.A.N.D.R.A. sys software, i usually trust in it's reports.
> 
> Probably won't be testing this during the week, weekend is more lightly.
> 
> According to what i can check, i'm at work atm and can't check men chip on the card itself, i have revA1 of 2014 manufacturing and everything points it being a samsung mem
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> will check when i get home, don't know how i forgot to check that xD i already knew about the different mem supplier/manufacturer.


Increasing voltage doesn't do anything for the memory....just sayin. That's specific to the core.

If you want to get memory clock really high, you have to keep it REALLY cool.

And....shouldn't really be using furmark for anything. It's just a heat machine. That's all.


----------



## Benjiw

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Vellinious*
> 
> Increasing voltage doesn't do anything for the memory....just sayin. That's specific to the core.
> 
> If you want to get memory clock really high, you have to keep it REALLY cool.
> 
> And....shouldn't really be using furmark for anything. It's just a heat machine. That's all.


Agreed, I read this the other day that was really interesting.

https://xdevs.com/guide/pascal_oc/


----------



## Hequaqua

Interesting read.

Quote:
Don't get this message wrong, as GTX 1080/1070 are still great cards for daily gaming/content creation and VR experience. They are fast, not power hungry, moderately cool. *The only catch is that overclocking them is not as fun and rewarding as it was on previous generations, even considering all tricks involved to get Maxwell clock high.*

To me that was half the fun of Maxwell!

Maybe someone will unlock more performance from the cards. I'm not really interested in them really. I'll hold out for the bigger chips from both nVidia/AMD before I make any upgrade plans.


----------



## Rickyrozay209

Maybe someone can help me with my situation. So I changed the bios on my MSI 970 about a year ago to get some more juice out of it and its been running fine for about a year. I decided today to take my gpu out after checking my temperatures on the card were getting a little too high, 80-90c with the fan set to 100% (and yes it was running), I figured maybe the thermal paste was going bad but before I did that I wanted to dust it out. After I finished dusting the card out I put it back in and all of a sudden my overclock wasn't stable anymore, I got nothing but artifacts and driver crashes. I thought because I updated to windows 10 a few months ago maybe somehow my bios reset once I took the card out so I flashed the stock bios and the temps were again still too high plus I couldn't overclock it any where near what I could have before with the stock bios.

Any idea on what could be happening?


----------



## hertz9753

Your TIM could be dried out. Did you ever take the cooler off and check it?


----------



## Rickyrozay209

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *hertz9753*
> 
> Your TIM could be dried out. Did you ever take the cooler off and check it?


not yet but I ended up buying some Gelid GC-Extreme thermal paste. Hopefully that will drop my temps 10c or more.


----------



## Zaen

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Vellinious*
> 
> Increasing voltage doesn't do anything for the memory....just sayin. That's specific to the core.
> 
> If you want to get memory clock really high, you have to keep it REALLY cool.
> 
> And....shouldn't really be using furmark for anything. It's just a heat machine. That's all.


You probably right about furmark, i will most lightly switch that with the FFxiv bench. Heat hasn't been a problem, never seen more then 68ºc during any of the benchmarks. One question came up when i read your post, if heat is the main problem in raising mem to 8000MHz shouldn't benchs like furmark, that heat up a lot, be a good strees test for mem stability?


----------



## kanttii

I think something that uses a ton of memory (3.5-4gb) and the memory bus at huge load would be good to test with.

Games like GTA V do that, and generally that's what I used to find stable clocks because it basically uses my 970 at 100%


----------



## Zaen

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kanttii*
> 
> I think something that uses a ton of memory (3.5-4gb) and the memory bus at huge load would be good to test with.
> 
> Games like GTA V do that, and generally that's what I used to find stable clocks because it basically uses my 970 at 100%


I get 3.5GB Mem usage on the card playing Diablo 3 with DSR on passing from, i think, 4k to 1080p ^_^


----------



## Hequaqua

Newest Driver Benchmarks 368.39 SLI

368.39 Valley and Heaven SLI 1506/[email protected]

368.39 Firestrike SLI 1506/[email protected]

368.39 The Division SLI 1506/8000 @1.225v

****The Division scores took a HUGE hit. I'm not sure if it was something in NVCP or what. I am going to run them again after making sure of my settings.****

The runs were consistent with each other though. SLI was working. If the scores change drastically I will update the sheet. If not...then back to another driver.

EDIT: Ran it a few more times, about the same. Rolled back to 368.22, about the same as this set. Perhaps it's something in the game. Going to leave the sheet unchanged.


----------



## Zaen

Also updated that driver last night, ran 1h valley and it kept saying i had a clock of 1610MHz xD Impossible since i put only 160MHz boost with afterburner on core clock. Held up with 400MHz boost on memory







more testing tonight after i play some Diablo3 and i should also visit the UT4 pre-alpha to check how it has evolved in the last 4 - 6 months and force the card a bit more.


----------



## hertz9753

That seems about right.


----------



## Zaen

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *hertz9753*
> 
> That seems about right.


Not the same card, not near same clocks.

I got a msi gtx 970, factory boost clock is 1178MHz in silent mode and 1279MHz OC mode so i don't see how a increase in 160MHz would give me 1610 MHz in clock







Unless im missing something. The card reports low asic so i don't see how it could hold 1h of valley without any extra voltage, which i haven't increased... yet









link to msi gtx 970 overview and specs -> https://www.msi.com/Graphics-card/GTX-970-GAMING-4G.html#hero-overview

Probably missing something...


----------



## Mr-Dark

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Zaen*
> 
> Also updated that driver last night, ran 1h valley and it kept saying i had a clock of 1610MHz xD Impossible since i put only 160MHz boost with afterburner on core clock. Held up with 400MHz boost on memory
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> more testing tonight after i play some Diablo3 and i should also visit the UT4 pre-alpha to check how it has evolved in the last 4 - 6 months and force the card a bit more.


valley report wrong clock with boost on... check gpu z for the current core clock


----------



## Zaen

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mr-Dark*
> 
> valley report wrong clock with boost on... check gpu z for the current core clock


Did last night, actual clock is more 1470MHz max according to GPU-z and afterburner, guess base clock is wrong.. lol, must be more 1310MHz since i only increased 160MHz in afterburner. Firestrike gave me another 11K result... i want more ^_^


----------



## ToKiO RuSh

Hi guys,

I got a GTX 970 EVGA SSC, but recently fall in stuck p-state (P8 State) really annoying. What i have tried kboost, nvcp max perf - adaptive, change bios to custom, oc it no work ( clocks don't go up ), up voltage a little, back to original bios, checked psu a 560ti oced got same consumption and worked without problem, nvidia inspector show p8 state when i run a game but on iddle show p0 state (1190mhz).

Overclocking from nvinspector not work, tried to force pstates 0,0.

Any tip or issue like this and how to solve?

when open a 3d app got 100% load, but with clocks capped example cs go 1080p full maxed 30-40 fps when 1 moth ago got 2xx


----------



## Vellinious

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ToKiO RuSh*
> 
> Hi guys,
> 
> I got a GTX 970 EVGA SSC, but recently fall in stuck p-state (P8 State) really annoying. What i have tried kboost, nvcp max perf - adaptive, change bios to custom, oc it no work ( clocks don't go up ), up voltage a little, back to original bios, checked psu a 560ti oced got same consumption and worked without problem, nvidia inspector show p8 state when i run a game but on iddle show p0 state (1190mhz).
> 
> Overclocking from nvinspector not work, tried to force pstates 0,0.
> 
> Any tip or issue like this and how to solve?
> 
> when open a 3d app got 100% load, but with clocks capped example cs go 1080p full maxed 30-40 fps when 1 moth ago got 2xx


Summin broked. RMA it.


----------



## X6SweexLV

Looks like when my card replaced for the guarantee is pretty good , because with stock voltage well oc , negative on this card is not samsung VRAM like my older but Elpida








This card is MSI GTX 970 GAMING 4G rev 1.3 a my old It was 1.1 and goo only gpu boost clok1526mhz and mem 3903mhz on stock voltage


----------



## Vellinious

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *X6SweexLV*
> 
> Looks like when my card replaced for the guarantee is pretty good , because with stock voltage well oc , negative on this card is not samsung VRAM like my older but Elpida
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This card is MSI GTX 970 GAMING 4G rev 1.3 a my old It was 1.1 and goo only gpu boost clok1526mhz and mem 3903mhz on stock voltage


Elpida is pretty decent. Hynix is what you want to stay away from. I had the Elpida in my 970s running at 2050 for daily clocks, and would hit 2170ish for benchmarking. Just gotta keep it cool.


----------



## ObscureScience

Where can I see what memory I have? Is it visible without removing cooler? I probably don't have Samsung since I can't break 8000.


----------



## rfarmer

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ObscureScience*
> 
> Where can I see what memory I have? Is it visible without removing cooler? I probably don't have Samsung since I can't break 8000.


GPU Z, just look for Memory Type.


----------



## ObscureScience

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *rfarmer*
> 
> GPU Z, just look for Memory Type.


Oh it was right in front of me this whole time lol.
It turns out I do have Samsung.


----------



## zipzop

I have a new EVGA 970 SC that is running really hot and thermal throttling the core clock









Does anyone know whats up with this, I had an MSI 960 twin frozr and the fans made zero noise even if they were going above 70% and the card never even saw 60C. This EVGA seems like a POS compared to that card, it is super loud and it is not keeping the card cool. It's going to over 80C and starts to downclock while it sounds like there's a jet turbine in my case....I've tried re-doing the thermal paste and making sure there is good contact with the heat sink, but the thing still runs F#%&ing hot!


----------



## hertz9753

Which card and case do you have? EVGA made several 970 SC's.


----------



## zipzop

SC GAMING ACX 2.0

Case is a Deepcool Tesseract standard ATX size. Even has a fan on the side pulling cool air in

l24NpAy.jpg 630k .jpg file


----------



## zipzop

So I read something that said to try running GPU-Z while running a benchmark and looking at the "Perfcap Reason" when it starts to throttle

Well during idle the bar is grey and says "Util" and the blank areas are when the benchmark(unigine heavan) is running fine at full clock speeds, then green is when it starts downclocking and says "Pwr"


----------



## orbitalwalsh

finally the 970s are in . Forgot to check the ASIC quality before putting them in order








Sitting 22c idle in a 20c room - hopefully ge some benches on the go to see how the system handles the heat and get fan profiles sorted first before OCing.
Anyone running Twin Turbos? and using a custom Bios?


----------



## Hequaqua

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *zipzop*
> 
> So I read something that said to try running GPU-Z while running a benchmark and looking at the "Perfcap Reason" when it starts to throttle
> 
> Well during idle the bar is grey and says "Util" and the blank areas are when the benchmark(unigine heavan) is running fine at full clock speeds, then green is when it starts downclocking and says "Pwr"


The power limit is set in the bios of the card.

You can use MSI Afterburner or Precision X to pump the power limit up. You can take it all the way on the bar, it won't hurt your card. If that gets rid of the Pwr perfcap then you can do it that way. A bios mod would be a permanent fix so you wouldn't have to use OC'ing software though.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *orbitalwalsh*
> 
> finally the 970s are in . Forgot to check the ASIC quality before putting them in order
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sitting 22c idle in a 20c room - hopefully ge some benches on the go to see how the system handles the heat and get fan profiles sorted first before OCing.
> Anyone running Twin Turbos? and using a custom Bios?


I am running two MSI 970's, both are on a custom bios. The 970's really benefit from a bios mod. That's my opinion anyway.


----------



## zipzop

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Hequaqua*
> 
> The power limit is set in the bios of the card.
> 
> You can use MSI Afterburner or Precision X to pump the power limit up. You can take it all the way on the bar, it won't hurt your card. If that gets rid of the Pwr perfcap then you can do it that way. A bios mod would be a permanent fix so you wouldn't have to use OC'ing software though.


I've done a BIOS Mod already, for 320W! Still throttling "Perfcap reason: Pwr".......the card runs hot also, up to 83C and fans at >60% the thing sounds like a turbine engine.....I dont understand all the EVGA praise, I took the card apart last night to reapply the thermal paste and the build quality seems very poor... 4 screws securing the heat sink to the die and another 3 or 4 perimeter screws...super basic design.......I like the performance advantage over my MSI gtx960, but the build quality of their coolers and PCB puts EVGA's to shame imo...

I think next I may use a custom fan profile to limit the fan speed to 55% so it isn't so loud..but keep an eye on thermals.


----------



## Vellinious

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *zipzop*
> 
> I've done a BIOS Mod already, for 320W! Still throttling "Perfcap reason: Pwr".......the card runs hot also, up to 83C and fans at >60% the thing sounds like a turbine engine.....I dont understand all the EVGA praise, I took the card apart last night to reapply the thermal paste and the build quality seems very poor... 4 screws securing the heat sink to the die and another 3 or 4 perimeter screws...super basic design.......I like the performance advantage over my MSI gtx960, but the build quality of their coolers and PCB puts EVGA's to shame imo...
> 
> I think next I may use a custom fan profile to limit the fan speed to 55% so it isn't so loud..but keep an eye on thermals.


Some cards will take a lot more than others. At 83c though, you're not doing yourself any favors, as at those temps, the card won't reach it's full potential anyway. Anything above 50c, and you start losing overclocking potential.

Mind linking a copy of the bios mod you're running? Some of them are setup pretty poorly.

EVGA gets rave reviews because they have good build quality and the most amazing customer service in the business. I won't be an NVIDIA GPU made by any other company, specifically for that reason.


----------



## Hequaqua

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *zipzop*
> 
> I've done a BIOS Mod already, for 320W! Still throttling "Perfcap reason: Pwr".......the card runs hot also, up to 83C and fans at >60% the thing sounds like a turbine engine.....I dont understand all the EVGA praise, I took the card apart last night to reapply the thermal paste and the build quality seems very poor... 4 screws securing the heat sink to the die and another 3 or 4 perimeter screws...super basic design.......I like the performance advantage over my MSI gtx960, but the build quality of their coolers and PCB puts EVGA's to shame imo...
> 
> I think next I may use a custom fan profile to limit the fan speed to 55% so it isn't so loud..but keep an eye on thermals.


Hmmm....interesting. I'm not that familiar with the EVGA bios or what may limit them in relation to my MSI.

Mr-Dark has a custom bios thread. You can upload your bios to him and ask him to take a look, if you are interested.

Here is the link: http://www.overclock.net/t/1573308/nvidia-gtx-900-cards-custom-bios-upon-request

I uploaded mine if you would like to take a look and compare it to yours also. I believe this is my current one....I have several....lol

15061.225vCardA.zip 136k .zip file


EDIT: I agree with Vellinious on the temp and power issues. I can't speak for EVGA, but I have heard good things from several people I personally know that speak highly of them.


----------



## zipzop

I had my MSI 960 overclocked 100% stable at 1590mhz on the core and 180w TDP 1.275v, it never went above 60C, the fans were quiet as hell and it never throttled....that was a 100 million edition card ~92% ASIC quality, compared to the 970 that is 74.9%

Here is the BIOS

GM204970BIOS.zip 136k .zip file


----------



## Vellinious

The 960 isn't a GM204. Completely different core, and not comparable at all.

Did you ask him to set the voltage to 1.212v? Seems odd.....which model # card is this?


----------



## zipzop

I'm aware it's a different SKU, larger die

No that is just how Mr Dark adjusted it 1.212v..why's that odd? The 960 I had drew 1.243v with stock BIOS

It seems I am getting much less Pwr throttling now after limiting the fan speeds to 57%....max temps are 84C....I can live with that I guess. Maybe the jet turbine fans consume too much freaking power after they spin up over 60% with the default fan curve

You know how some games are just more demanding for resources it seems, you see higher power%, GPU usage and the temps get much hotter compared to some other games. Well those games, like The Forest for example or Tomb Raider 2013 is where I tend to see throttling take effect..clocks seem to stay stable in games with a bit lower demand..but these temps though


----------



## Benjiw

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *zipzop*
> 
> I've done a BIOS Mod already, for 320W! Still throttling "Perfcap reason: Pwr".......the card runs hot also, up to 83C and fans at >60% the thing sounds like a turbine engine.....I dont understand all the EVGA praise, I took the card apart last night to reapply the thermal paste and the build quality seems very poor... 4 screws securing the heat sink to the die and another 3 or 4 perimeter screws...super basic design.......I like the performance advantage over my MSI gtx960, but the build quality of their coolers and PCB puts EVGA's to shame imo...
> 
> I think next I may use a custom fan profile to limit the fan speed to 55% so it isn't so loud..but keep an eye on thermals.


Too hot man, far too hot. You need to keep maxwell cool and people are saying the same for the new pascal chips. I noticed that fan speed takes a bit of your power up too so it's a balancing act. I just went to water and didn't need to bother with the fan sapping some of my power anymore.


----------



## ravihpa

Guys, given the current info we've got about the AMD 480, should I sell my GTX 970? What would you guys suggest? A friend of mine said it's better to sell now and buy the 480 later coz once the 480 is released, the price of GTX 970 would plummet.

Any suggestions?

PS: I can only game at MAX 1080p resolution.


----------



## khanmein

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ravihpa*
> 
> Guys, given the current info we've got about the AMD 480, should I sell my GTX 970? What would you guys suggest? A friend of mine said it's better to sell now and buy the 480 later coz once the 480 is released, the price of GTX 970 would plummet.
> 
> Any suggestions?
> 
> PS: I can only game at MAX 1080p resolution.


if u just run 1080p, then don't sell 970. some games u need to lower down yr setting due to the limited vram but for 1440p the extra vram come in handy.


----------



## Cakewalk_S

So so so so so happy about this...

FINALLY! The day has come. The long Year+ wait is over... I've figured out how to voltage mod my card using MSI Afterburner. Thanks to some peeps over at the Guru form that created a guide for voltage controller monitoring and modifications, I'm able to boost my core voltage to limits to infinity and beyond!



For awhile I've been trying to monitor the core voltages through MSI Afterburner AND HWINFO, unfortunately there's a programming issue where the i2C can only be monitored by 1 program at a time and I'll eventually get black screens. Figured this out the hard way...

So this is a pretty simple process and its totally specific to the ASUS GTX970 STRIX! But, low and behold, I do have full voltage control. I've been able to get upto 1.275v which is crazy high, a full +100... For now since I've got a 450w SFX PSU, I'll probably stick to around 1.224v or below to be on the safe side. This gets me a 50MHz boost from 1450MHz @ 1.188v to 1500MHz @ 1.224v


----------



## asdkj1740

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DeathAngel74*
> 
> I was playing Star Wars Battlefront last night. The "highest" temp I saw was 48C and I'm on air. Lowest was 24C idle.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Awww, whut? Why not in the US?


i think the evga 980/980TI stock cooler is even better than the cooler of 970 (3975)
voltage controll??? a new software for asus strix??


----------



## Vellinious

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Cakewalk_S*
> 
> So so so so so happy about this...
> 
> FINALLY! The day has come. The long Year+ wait is over... I've figured out how to voltage mod my card using MSI Afterburner. Thanks to some peeps over at the Guru form that created a guide for voltage controller monitoring and modifications, I'm able to boost my core voltage to limits to infinity and beyond!
> 
> 
> 
> For awhile I've been trying to monitor the core voltages through MSI Afterburner AND HWINFO, unfortunately there's a programming issue where the i2C can only be monitored by 1 program at a time and I'll eventually get black screens. Figured this out the hard way...
> 
> So this is a pretty simple process and its totally specific to the ASUS GTX970 STRIX! But, low and behold, I do have full voltage control. I've been able to get upto 1.275v which is crazy high, a full +100... For now since I've got a 450w SFX PSU, I'll probably stick to around 1.224v or below to be on the safe side. This gets me a 50MHz boost from 1450MHz @ 1.188v to 1500MHz @ 1.224v


Hope you're on water, or adding voltage won't do you a whole lot of good. There's a balance between volts, clock and heat generated. You'll have to find that spot for your specific card. Generally, there's a "thermal barrier" of sorts at 52-57c, another around 35c, 20c, etc, etc, etc.... The lower your temps, the higher the potential boost. Which, usually doesn't work very well if you're adding voltage. lol

G'luck! Let us know your results!

I'd also be interested in this "modification" made to AB.....and, can you give it out to others? I know a LOT of STRIX owners that would kill for voltage control....


----------



## Benjiw

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Vellinious*
> 
> Hope you're on water, or adding voltage won't do you a whole lot of good. There's a balance between volts, clock and heat generated. You'll have to find that spot for your specific card. Generally, there's a "thermal barrier" of sorts at 52-57c, another around 35c, 20c, etc, etc, etc.... The lower your temps, the higher the potential boost. Which, usually doesn't work very well if you're adding voltage. lol
> 
> G'luck! Let us know your results!
> 
> I'd also be interested in this "modification" made to AB.....and, can you give it out to others? I know a LOT of STRIX owners that would kill for voltage control....


Agreed I've been there and battled with it myself and it isn't just core temp you need to worry about its also how hot your ram chips get. You need to keep these cards cold as much as possible they hate heat and voltage will only do so much the scaling is quite poor at least that's what kingpin and the likes say even when they have their cards under LN2.


----------



## Cakewalk_S

Well some sad news.... My card didn't blow up but I've started to have a probably that's grown into my gpu not displaying anymore. Started probably earlier this week. Nothing changed except new nvidia drivers and a few bios flashes...the gpu wouldn't display in HDmi so I've tried to get that to work, in the process going back to dvi has created issues, sometimes when I boot it won't display a signal... So I have to plug it into the motherboard, shut down, unplug the psu, plug it back in, and then it finally boots the gpu. That was easier, it was good till late last night, with no overvolt I can no longer get the gpu to post. Like at all. I've tried everything. So I figured, heck it may be the coollaboratory liquid ultra that I've got as thermal paste. So I took my entire system apart and cleaned the clu completely. Some did look close to the caps but I'm pretty sure none got on it. So this time instead of using electrical tape I went with nail polish. Put that on, redid the clu and still nothing. I almost feel like it's my psu now. I get 12,22v on the 12v line and the white light goes on with the gpu also. When I first turn it on the fans spin for a split second then go into the passive mode. I almost feel like it could be bricked bios over time??? Either way i haven't been able to get the card to post and I'm running out of ideas. This royally sucks...


----------



## RedBeaver

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Dreamliner*
> 
> Isn't it under warranty?


Nope.

Ended up browsing for an older Corsair H50 or something with the Nvidia 970 bracket.


----------



## khanmein

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *RedBeaver*
> 
> Nope.
> 
> Ended up browsing for an older Corsair H50 or something with the Nvidia 970 bracket.


i suggest get Arctic instead of Corsair.

https://www.arctic.ac/worldwide_en/accelero-xtreme-iv.html

anyone plan to upgrade RX 480 for the extra 8GB VRAM?


----------



## RedBeaver

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *khanmein*
> 
> i suggest get Arctic instead of Corsair.
> 
> https://www.arctic.ac/worldwide_en/accelero-xtreme-iv.html
> 
> anyone plan to upgrade RX 480 for the extra 8GB VRAM?


$89.99?

No thanks.

I can get a refurb Corsair for $50 or less.

But thanks for the suggestion!!


----------



## Hequaqua

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *khanmein*
> 
> i suggest get Arctic instead of Corsair.
> 
> https://www.arctic.ac/worldwide_en/accelero-xtreme-iv.html
> 
> anyone plan to upgrade RX 480 for the extra 8GB VRAM?


I've thought about getting the RX480. I think I'm going to hold off and ride my 970's until the big chips drop, and the dust settles. I only play a few games, and they are serving me well.

We are still waiting for the actual numbers on the 480 though. I think AMD has hit the right price for a lot of people who have older cards, or limited budgets though. I'll guess we'll know more in a few more days when they hit the street.

One a different note.....

I got bored today, and thought I would run Valley/Heaven/Firestrike at 1440p and see the numbers. I updated the driver benchmark sheets that I have been keeping. I only went back I think 10 sets of drivers. Firestrike no longer gives you a valid score on the older drivers. I've combined the 1080 and the 1440 numbers into two spreadsheets. I thought about going back and running Valley/Heaven all the way back to 353.62, but I don't think the results will be that different. We're talking may a few FPS in between all the sets of drivers.

Valley/Heaven 1506/[email protected] CPU 4.0ghz
*Valley and Heaven 1080p and 1440p 361.82-368.39*

Firestrike 1506/[email protected] CPU 4.0ghz
*Firestrike 1080p and 1440p 361.91-368.39*


----------



## 100cotton

I'm debating snagging another MSI gtx970 that's on CL for $200. Think it's a good deal or should I just pass on it? If I skip it, I would be waiting until 1080ti or something, which is honestly fine.


----------



## Hequaqua

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *100cotton*
> 
> I'm debating snagging another MSI gtx970 that's on CL for $200. Think it's a good deal or should I just pass on it? If I skip it, I would be waiting until 1080ti or something, which is honestly fine.


I think I would just stick with the single card for the moment. Unless you are going to keep them. Once the RX 460/470 and 1060 hit, the value of the 970 will drop even more. Once I upgrade, I'll put the 970's in my son's computer. They will replace his R9 270x(4gb) card.


----------



## rfarmer

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Hequaqua*
> 
> I think I would just stick with the single card for the moment. Unless you are going to keep them. Once the RX 460/470 and 1060 hit, the value of the 970 will drop even more. Once I upgrade, I'll put the 970's in my son's computer. They will replace his R9 270x(4gb) card.


Yeah it's real tough to decide, I was really hoping AMD would release the 490 soon so we would have some competition for the 1070 and hopefully force down the price. I am gaming at 1080p still so a single 970 is plenty, but I would like to upgrade to a 1440p and the 1070 seems like the sweet spot. I just wish the prices were a bit better.


----------



## Hequaqua

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *rfarmer*
> 
> Yeah it's real tough to decide, I was really hoping AMD would release the 490 soon so we would have some competition for the 1070 and hopefully force down the price. I am gaming at 1080p still so a single 970 is plenty, but I would like to upgrade to a 1440p and the 1070 seems like the sweet spot. I just wish the prices were a bit better.


I'm still on the fence with nVidia....not sure about the bios mods that may or may not be there. It seems from what I've read that they are a bit locked on power and voltage. It will be interesting to see how it all plays out. We still have the big chips in waiting....so who knows.

I'm completely happy with my SLI set up though. I mainly play BF4 and it runs great. I have a 144mhz monitor, and they have no problem maintaining that. In a HUGE battle it might drop a bit briefly. I can also use DSR to pump up the resolution. I think I was getting like 125fps +/- at 1440 with V-sync off. I think at 1080 it's around 200fps with V-sync off.


----------



## Hequaqua

I have been running all of my benchmarks at 1440p. I am trying to run Metre Redux and Metro Last Light at 1440p. I am not sure what is going on, but here are a couple of screenshot.




I have set the resolution on my monitor(via DSR to 2560/1440p), and tried it with my monitor at the native resolution(1920/1080). It doesn't seem to make a difference. These are the only benchmarks that are acting this way. All of my other benchmarks can run up to 4k.

If anyone can help, it would be appreciated.

EDIT: Metro Last Light runs fine at 1440p.

EDIT II: Added video showing issue.


----------



## hurricane28

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Hequaqua*
> 
> I have been running all of my benchmarks at 1440p. I am trying to run Metre Redux and Metro Last Light at 1440p. I am not sure what is going on, but here are a couple of screenshot.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I have set the resolution on my monitor(via DSR to 2560/1440p), and tried it with my monitor at the native resolution(1920/1080). It doesn't seem to make a difference. These are the only benchmarks that are acting this way. All of my other benchmarks can run up to 4k.
> 
> If anyone can help, it would be appreciated.
> 
> EDIT: Metro Last Light runs fine at 1440p.
> 
> EDIT II: Added video showing issue.


That looks weird man, maybe the driver is causing this? have you tried an different driver? Can be the cards memory?


----------



## Hequaqua

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *hurricane28*
> 
> That looks weird man, maybe the driver is causing this? have you tried an different driver? Can be the cards memory?


I want to say I've tried a different driver. Not 100% sure though...lol I'll install a older one and see. What is strange is it's only 2033. Dying Light runs fine.

EDIT: Tried 364.96 same issue. I also tried it on single card. Same results.


----------



## hurricane28

Metro redux is a weird game man, i had trouble with this game with my G19 keyboard. When ever i run the game with HWINFO64 being monitored on my little LCD of the keyboard, i got stuck at only 25 FPS for some reason lol and while i disabled the Logitech software i get solid 75 FPS..

With the benchmarks i didn't have any problems. I think its the driver or your files are corrupt for some reason since its only happening at this benchmark. I would first disable DSR and try again, if problem is still present i would try different settings and if that not helps different driver. And if THAT doesn't help i would reinstall the game..


----------



## Hequaqua

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *hurricane28*
> 
> Metro redux is a weird game man, i had trouble with this game with my G19 keyboard. When ever i run the game with HWINFO64 being monitored on my little LCD of the keyboard, i got stuck at only 25 FPS for some reason lol and while i disabled the Logitech software i get solid 75 FPS..
> 
> With the benchmarks i didn't have any problems. I think its the driver or your files are corrupt for some reason since its only happening at this benchmark. I would first disable DSR and try again, if problem is still present i would try different settings and if that not helps different driver. And if THAT doesn't help i would reinstall the game..


I have reinstalled it....twice. lol

I disabled DSR, and it will only let me go to 1920/1080p. None of the higher settings are available to even choose. So it seems to be a issue with DSR. Dying light runs fine at 1440p though. A bit odd.


----------



## GaToMaLaCo

Try 362.00 version after using DDU. If it works then is a drivers issue but if it doesnt then maybe you need to downclock your mem/gpu.


----------



## daunow

Hi bros, do any of you recall that thread where the guy made a bios or do you guys have any good "soft" overclock for a 970 FTW+ ?

Also, how are you expecting the r480 to be?


----------



## Hequaqua

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *GaToMaLaCo*
> 
> Try 362.00 version after using DDU. If it works then is a drivers issue but if it doesnt then maybe you need to downclock your mem/gpu.


Tried 362.00, same issue. As I said it will run every benchmark up to 4k but this one. It's just aggravating....I'm sure that my OC's have no problems since it will run Heaven/Valley/Firestrike/Metro Redux: Dying Light/3DMark11/etc. I'm not going to worry about it though. It's just annoying me that I can't figure it out. lol

Here is Dying Light at 4k Max settings except for SSAA off:


Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!







Dying [email protected]:




Quote:


> Originally Posted by *daunow*
> 
> Hi bros, do any of you recall that thread where the guy made a bios or do you guys have any good "soft" overclock for a 970 FTW+ ?
> 
> Also, how are you expecting the r480 to be?


Here is the thread for the custom bios.

http://www.overclock.net/t/1573308/nvidia-gtx-900-cards-custom-bios-upon-request

I think the [email protected](8gb) is going to be a hit. It might not be for those who like to OC, but I think it will bring in a lot of new gamers to the community. I guess will know more in a few days when they actually hit the review sites.


----------



## hurricane28

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Hequaqua*
> 
> I have reinstalled it....twice. lol
> 
> I disabled DSR, and it will only let me go to 1920/1080p. None of the higher settings are available to even choose. So it seems to be a issue with DSR. Dying light runs fine at 1440p though. A bit odd.


I see, so i guess there is only one solution left than.. stop playing Redux lol


----------



## daunow

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Hequaqua*
> 
> I think the [email protected](8gb) is going to be a hit. It might not be for those who like to OC, but I think it will bring in a lot of new gamers to the community. I guess will know more in a few days when they actually hit the review sites.


I still find it kinda sketchy they have not lifted the NDA's, though I can still probably sell my 970 on ebay for 200~ easily afterwards, or even a little and put in the extra, so I can wait.

thanks for the link


----------



## Hequaqua

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *hurricane28*
> 
> I see, so i guess there is only one solution left than.. stop playing Redux lol


I can still play it...just has to be at 1080p.








Quote:


> Originally Posted by *daunow*
> 
> I still find it kinda sketchy they have not lifted the NDA's, though I can still probably sell my 970 on ebay for 200~ easily afterwards, or even a little and put in the extra, so I can wait.
> 
> thanks for the link


You're welcome. Just one more day...probably later this afternoon in other countries, we'll start seeing some actual performance numbers.

Here are the first numbers.....looks like it will be about the same as the 970. Granted this are early...and who knows about the drivers and such.

http://www.overclock.net/t/1604306/vc-first-rx-480-benchmarks-hit-the-web#post_25297562


----------



## daunow

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Hequaqua*
> 
> I can still play it...just has to be at 1080p.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You're welcome. Just one more day...probably later this afternoon in other countries, we'll start seeing some actual performance numbers.
> 
> Here are the first numbers.....looks like it will be about the same as the 970. Granted this are early...and who knows about the drivers and such.
> 
> http://www.overclock.net/t/1604306/vc-first-rx-480-benchmarks-hit-the-web#post_25297562


I've seen a lot of leaks actually, there is also this one


http://imgur.com/3iTkS


some temps and other stuff


----------



## Ithanul

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *daunow*
> 
> I've seen a lot of leaks actually, there is also this one
> 
> 
> http://imgur.com/3iTkS
> 
> 
> some temps and other stuff


...No DVI? Darn it, that going to make it a pain in the arse to hook up to my monitor (It only has Dual DVI). Kind of debating nabbing one to test and fool around with since AMD is not asking a crazy amount for their card.

Though, neat that it only has one six pin. Hmmm, maybe put that in my Dad's build since that will be hooked up to the TV.


----------



## daunow

Well I heard the ABI (MSI,XFX,ASUS) can add a DVI-D
But it was still pretty dumb to not add one, specially for what the card was meant to be.


----------



## Ithanul

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *daunow*
> 
> Well I heard the ABI (MSI,XFX,ASUS) can add a DVI-D
> But it was still pretty dumb to not add one, specially for what the card was meant to be.


Yeah, that what I consider a bit odd. Hopefully the AIBs do add a DVI connection. This main monitor I have is very nice and I plan keep it for a good few years.


----------



## webhito

Howdy Folks! Recently got my hands on a friends MSI GTX GAMING 970, bent pcb, for some reason, when not pushed up, I get some weird white horizontal artifacts, and when pushed up with either a screwdriver, or something else most the times its corrected. Card is out of warranty, and there isn't much else to do besides maybe bake it, if it has a cracked solder joint, do you think its worth the risk?


----------



## BulletSponge

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *webhito*
> 
> Howdy Folks! Recently got my hands on a friends MSI GTX GAMING 970, bent pcb, for some reason, when not pushed up, I get some weird white horizontal artifacts, and when pushed up with either a screwdriver, or something else most the times its corrected. Card is out of warranty, and there isn't much else to do besides maybe bake it, if it has a cracked solder joint, do you think its worth the risk?


I'd try putting a backplate on it myself to see if the extra rigidity would straighten it enough to function. Problem is, I don't think any are available.


----------



## webhito

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *BulletSponge*
> 
> I'd try putting a backplate on it myself to see if the extra rigidity would straighten it enough to function. Problem is, I don't think any are available.


Yea, that might also work, will give it a shot if I can find one lol.


----------



## 970Rules

To ALL the beautiful people who said it's a good idea to sell the 970 for 200 bucks and then buy a 480 when it comes out to get a practically free upgrade.




.


----------



## daunow

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *970Rules*
> 
> To ALL the beautiful people who said it's a good idea to sell the 970 for 200 bucks and then buy a 480 when it comes out to get a practically free upgrade.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> .


I don't quite get it, mind explaining?


----------



## Hequaqua

I think he is making a reference to the 480 initial benchmark numbers. The 480 looks to be on par with the 970 in a lot of benchmarks.

Here is my issue with comparing the two....the 970 has had 2 years worth of driver upgrades and optimizations. I'm not loyal to either brand, but from the looks of things, AMD while slower with updates, their cards seem to improve over time. With nVidia, you just get new cards.

The other reason to no compare is that these first benchmark numbers are based on reference cards, not AIB's. I think the card will be a hit for anyone gaming at 1080p, and 1440p numbers should improve over time for the AMD cards.

I've benched the crap out of my 970's and you can see with each new driver release they seem to diminish the scores. There are exceptions though.

While the numbers for the 480 aren't spectacular, they are solid and on release drivers. If you are gaming at [email protected], I think the card will be a hit. Time will tell though.

I have no reason to upgrade/side grade or any of the above. I'm not jumping on any bandwagon at the moment.....I'll look at how things pan out in the future.


----------



## 970Rules

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *daunow*
> 
> I don't quite get it, mind explaining?


Sure. People was saying to others before 480 came out to sell their 970s on used market(think eBay etc.) And take going rate for used 970s (around 200 bucks) and buy a bring new 480 RX AMD card when they come out.

Aka near free upgrade by their logic.

Only thing is 480 is under powered and does not beat the 970.

In other words, the video to the people saying 480 would crush the 970 in power.


----------



## mercs213

I sold my GTX 970 on Amazon last week for $245.98


----------



## daunow

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mercs213*
> 
> I sold my GTX 970 on Amazon last week for $245.98


You can sell stuff on amazon? haha never knew.
also, very nice.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Hequaqua*
> 
> I think he is making a reference to the 480 initial benchmark numbers. The 480 looks to be on par with the 970 in a lot of benchmarks.
> 
> Here is my issue with comparing the two....the 970 has had 2 years worth of driver upgrades and optimizations. I'm not loyal to either brand, but from the looks of things, AMD while slower with updates, their cards seem to improve over time. With nVidia, you just get new cards.
> 
> The other reason to no compare is that these first benchmark numbers are based on reference cards, not AIB's. I think the card will be a hit for anyone gaming at 1080p, and 1440p numbers should improve over time for the AMD cards.
> 
> I've benched the crap out of my 970's and you can see with each new driver release they seem to diminish the scores. There are exceptions though.
> 
> While the numbers for the 480 aren't spectacular, they are solid and on release drivers. If you are gaming at [email protected], I think the card will be a hit. Time will tell though.
> 
> I have no reason to upgrade/side grade or any of the above. I'm not jumping on any bandwagon at the moment.....I'll look at how things pan out in the future.


shouldn't the 480 come up ahead though since it's the 970 is a 2 yr old gpu?

To be honest my main interest is the VRAM & DX12, I was gonna push the button on that bestbuy mis-priced earlier (8GB for $200), but I am gonna wait till a good saphire/msi variant comes out.

I don't know on one hand I would definitely say buy this instead of the 970, but I would also tell you to wait to see what the 1060 is gonna be like, but some people don't like to wait.


----------



## Hequaqua

I don't think the current 480(6-pin) is not powerful enough for 8gb Vram. It is limited to just 150w(6-pin 75+PCiE 75). I think overall it will be a good card for those that plan on gaming for 1080p and some titles at 1440p. The AIB's will hopefully remedy that issue.

I think in that price range though, it will be a decent buy. If I was buying one *today* I would opt for the 4gb version though. I guess I'm glad I'm not buying...lol

If anyone is in NEED of a card right now....I would look at a used 980ti. I'm sure you can find a good deal on them. They have 6gb of Vram. I've read that a lot of people expect the Maxwell cards to be nerfed by the new generations of drivers from nVidia. I don't think they intend to nerf them, or then again maybe they do to get people to upgrade.

I'm happy with my 970's. The handful of games I play, I have no issues. I can run BF4 at 4k and get great FPS.


----------



## tashcz

So guys, for the same price I can get the RX480 reference or the G1 970. I really prefer the 970 though I had ATI's for a while.

Is it still a worthy upgrade?


----------



## Hequaqua

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *tashcz*
> 
> So guys, for the same price I can get the RX480 reference or the G1 970. I really prefer the 970 though I had ATI's for a while.
> 
> Is it still a worthy upgrade?


What are you running now?

If your going to be gaming at 1080p, either card will run most everything at decent rates. My personal opinion is the 480 will mature and end up being a better card than the 970. I might eat those words, but that is how I see it playing out.

EDIT: Or wait for the 1060 to hit and see what it offers.


----------



## BulletSponge

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Hequaqua*
> 
> What are you running now?
> 
> If your going to be gaming at 1080p, either card will run most everything at decent rates. My personal opinion is the 480 will mature and end up being a better card than the 970. I might eat those words, but that is how I see it playing out.
> 
> EDIT: Or wait for the 1060 to hit and see what it offers.


Yeah, by the time 1060's actually are available to buy there should be a wide variety of AIB 480's to choose from.


----------



## Hequaqua

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *BulletSponge*
> 
> Yeah, by the time 1060's actually are available to buy there should be a wide variety of AIB 480's to choose from.


True.....I think the 480 will be better with mature drivers. The AIB's may be a little more, but that also will mean a little more power.


----------



## khanmein

AMD driver never get mature + sapphire nitro & other custom AIB will come with 8 pin but 6 pin is all u need for RX 480.


----------



## Hequaqua

I'm sure if you read some posts on other threads you can find where others say that the AMD cards IMPROVE their performance over time. AMD is just slower with making the optimizations than nVidia.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Hequaqua*
> 
> What are you running now?
> 
> If your going to be gaming at 1080p, either card will run most everything at decent rates. My personal opinion is the 480 will mature and end up being a better card than the 970. *I might eat those words, but that is how I see it playing out.*
> 
> EDIT: Or wait for the 1060 to hit and see what it offers.


All I was saying is with improved drivers the RX 480 will end up being a much better card in the long run. Of course now the issue that is being discussed is the PCiE slot power draw on the 480. It looks like that might be interesting to see how that plays out.

EDIT: Shows that AMD does actually improve over time:


Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


----------



## Vellinious

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Hequaqua*
> 
> I'm sure if you read some posts on other threads you can find where others say that the AMD cards IMPROVE their performance over time. AMD is just slower with making the optimizations than nVidia.
> All I was saying is with improved drivers the RX 480 will end up being a much better card in the long run. Of course now the issue that is being discussed is the PCiE slot power draw on the 480. It looks like that might be interesting to see how that plays out.
> 
> EDIT: Shows that AMD does actually improve over time:
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


The fact that AMD cards "mature better" than NVIDIA cards, isn't really a good thing, ya know. Getting performance improvement drivers two years after the card's release date is pretty jacked up in my opinion. To me, it either means a total lack of commitment to put the best product out with the best driver support possible, or complete incompetence. Neither is good.....


----------



## Hequaqua

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Vellinious*
> 
> The fact that AMD cards "mature better" than NVIDIA cards, isn't really a good thing, ya know. Getting performance improvement drivers two years after the card's release date is pretty jacked up in my opinion. To me, it either means a total lack of commitment to put the best product out with the best driver support possible, or complete incompetence. Neither is good.....


I agree...I was just stating that the cards do improve over time.....Maybe with this new software company they get better drivers out quicker. We have all seen how the nVidia drivers get worse with each release for the older cards, and that isn't a good thing either. Especially since they want top dollar.

I'm not loyal to either...they both have some good, and some bad.


----------



## Vellinious

I like AMD....but I'm not going to buy a card now, and hope in 2 years it performs like it should have within 6 months of release..... /shrug


----------



## daunow

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Vellinious*
> 
> I like AMD....but I'm not going to buy a card now, and hope in 2 years it performs like it should have within 6 months of release..... /shrug


Quote:


> GPU: 980ti Classy x 2


Not like you need it lol


----------



## Hequaqua

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Vellinious*
> 
> I like AMD....but I'm not going to buy a card now, and hope in 2 years it performs like it should have within 6 months of release..... /shrug


True.

But we aren't the ones that the RX480 is really aimed at. I was just saying that particular card will improve, and I think it will be perform better than the 970. I don't think it will take 2 years to get there though. I think as soon as the AIB's hit it might be just a bit ahead of the 970's. The cards at the moment are bottlenecked....*because of power*. It will be interesting to see how it plays out.

I'm content with my SLI set-up. I may get a big chip when they release, then again who knows. I don't play that many games really. Mostly BF4, and the 970's can handle that at 4k with great fps. I have no need to upgrade.


----------



## Vellinious

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *daunow*
> 
> Not like you need it lol


I switch cards all the time....I still have a 290X that I'm messing with too. /shrug The classys will be 1080s via the step up queue inside of a month, so.... eh
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Hequaqua*
> 
> True.
> 
> But we aren't the ones that the RX480 is really aimed at. I was just saying that particular card will improve, and I think it will be perform better than the 970. I don't think it will take 2 years to get there though. I think as soon as the AIB's hit it might be just a bit ahead of the 970's. The cards at the moment are bottlenecked....*because of power*. It will be interesting to see how it plays out.
> 
> I'm content with my SLI set-up. I may get a big chip when they release, then again who knows. I don't play that many games really. Mostly BF4, and the 970's can handle that at 4k with great fps. I have no need to upgrade.


Yeah...they're aimed more at the low / mid range budget market. They fit there quite nicely, but....I guess I was just hoping for a lot more out of AMD this go round than what we've gotten so far. It's like they've completely given up on competing at the enthusiast level. Sad...so sad.


----------



## hurricane28

The RX 480 is a joke IMO.. It delivers the same performance as the 970 at the same power draw only at a lower cost. Soon Nvidia will lower the price for the 970 to compete better with the 480 and later they will release the 1060 that will perform a lot better at the same price or little higher..

I don't like AMD to be honest and its not because i am an Nvidia fanboy but look at the reverence cards from AMD and Nvidia.. I mean, its yet again an plastic cheapo box with an ridiculously loud cooler which doesn't quite deliver and it looks like something you can buy from a toy store.. AMD also has a big mouth and said that the RX 480 can compete to 500 dollar/euro cards but it obviously can't.. Drivers are also very bad and it takes too long for them to release mature drivers. It took AMD 2 years to make a card that can actually compete with the 970 performance at the same power draw.

Lets hope ZEN WILL deliver the performance they promised otherwise lots of people are very pissed off including me..


----------



## Benjiw

Nvidia and AMD drivers both mature overtime, that's fact. The new RX480 is a 6pin powered card that can keep up with a 970 that needs 2 6pin plugs, thats quite a feat imo. Lets not forget this is a budget card and isn't there supposed to be more coming out?


----------



## Vellinious

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Benjiw*
> 
> Nvidia and AMD drivers both mature overtime, that's fact. The new RX480 is a 6pin powered card that can keep up with a 970 that needs 2 6pin plugs, thats quite a feat imo. Lets not forget this is a budget card and isn't there supposed to be more coming out?


NVIDIA performance enhancement drivers are usually done within 6 months of release. Any release after that are hot fixes for some issue, or to improve some random game. AMD is still releasing performance improvement drivers for the 2xx series cards, and they STILL aren't really performing as well as they should. I don't care what side of the fence you're standing on...that's a pretty sad state of affairs.


----------



## daunow

I personally wished we had a 3rd GPU company
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *hurricane28*
> 
> The RX 480 is a joke IMO.. It delivers the same performance as the 970 at the same power draw only at a lower cost. Soon Nvidia will lower the price for the 970 to compete better with the 480 and later they will release the 1060 that will perform a lot better at the same price or little higher..
> 
> I don't like AMD to be honest and its not because i am an Nvidia fanboy but look at the reverence cards from AMD and Nvidia.. I mean, its yet again an plastic cheapo box with an ridiculously loud cooler which doesn't quite deliver and it looks like something you can buy from a toy store.. AMD also has a big mouth and said that the RX 480 can compete to 500 dollar/euro cards but it obviously can't.. Drivers are also very bad and it takes too long for them to release mature drivers. It took AMD 2 years to make a card that can actually compete with the 970 performance at the same power draw.
> 
> Lets hope ZEN WILL deliver the performance they promised otherwise lots of people are very pissed off including me..


I mean not really, it's not beyond amazing but it's not that bad neither.

and yeah I agree the card looks like **** lol, I don't know how people though it looked good, normally I am down for material/simple designs but this one just looked ugly.


----------



## hurricane28

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *daunow*
> 
> I personally wished we had a 3rd GPU company
> I mean not really, it's not beyond amazing but it's not that bad neither.
> 
> and yeah I agree the card looks like **** lol, I don't know how people though it looked good, normally I am down for material/simple designs but this one just looked ugly.


IMO aesthetics are important if you buy something and that plastic thing is terrible and it performs even worse, same as the reverence 290x. It looks like AMD is fooling their customers yet again because the RX 480 can't even maintain a decent boot clock at stock with stock power limit.. you have to manually adjust the power limit in order to maintain the promised boost clock lol. It was the same with the 290x which couldn't even be overclocket on the stock cooler.. not even to speak about the stock cooler that sounds like an hairdryer and performs even worse.. IMO that is fooling your customers and think that they are stupid or something.


----------



## rfarmer

Good news is EK has blocks out for the RX 480, and they are sexy as hell.


----------



## tashcz

Guys, thanks for answers.

Currently I'm running a dying R9 270X. It shuts down without any particular notice, the drivers crash... It needs to be replaced ASAP. It doesn't care wether I'm just pointing my mouse on the desktop or playing a game, it can shut down the pc (just leave it without video and spin the fans on the card very fast) at any time.

It is true that the drivers get better by time. I'm using passmark a lot (just to see if things are fine, drivers okay etc, do a minor stress test), and when I got the 270X the score was 4500. Later it got to a bit above 5000. So it is a nice improvement, but like people said, when time comes to swap it, there's no point of drivers giving me 5-10% more performance since I bought it









Currently looking in between GTX970, R9 390, RX480 8GB, and waiting to see what 1060 will give to us. Must say the pricing for the first 3 is almost the same (difference of around 10-20EUR) from where I am, and I hope that 1060 will be at most 50-60 EUR more.

Anyway, switching from a dying 270X that constantly crashes the PC, anything would be an upgrade. Especially any of 3 cards, though I really, really prefer the 970 right now, but will hold my breath till 1060 comes.


----------



## daunow

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *tashcz*
> 
> Guys, thanks for answers.
> 
> Currently I'm running a dying R9 270X. It shuts down without any particular notice, the drivers crash... It needs to be replaced ASAP. It doesn't care wether I'm just pointing my mouse on the desktop or playing a game, it can shut down the pc (just leave it without video and spin the fans on the card very fast) at any time.
> 
> It is true that the drivers get better by time. I'm using passmark a lot (just to see if things are fine, drivers okay etc, do a minor stress test), and when I got the 270X the score was 4500. Later it got to a bit above 5000. So it is a nice improvement, but like people said, when time comes to swap it, there's no point of drivers giving me 5-10% more performance since I bought it
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Currently looking in between GTX970, R9 390, RX480 8GB, and waiting to see what 1060 will give to us. Must say the pricing for the first 3 is almost the same (difference of around 10-20EUR) from where I am, and I hope that 1060 will be at most 50-60 EUR more.
> 
> Anyway, switching from a dying 270X that constantly crashes the PC, anything would be an upgrade. Especially any of 3 cards, though I really, really prefer the 970 right now, but will hold my breath till 1060 comes.


I honestly don't know how you manage to not get tempted and buy it, and just "wait", I would of gone crazy.. like I was hella mad when my 970 was causing huge coil whine to the point that I started using my 750ti instead.


----------



## tashcz

Doesn't mean I'm not going crazy







I wanted to see what RX will offer, saw it's not for me, and wanted to buy the GTX970, all said they'd have stock in the next 10-15 days because of some customs issues, than I saw GTX1060 comming and decided to wait and see what it offers.

One thing to wait after another...


----------



## hurricane28

Haha just like i predicted









https://tweakers.net/nieuws/113099/gtx-1060-presteert-gelijk-aan-gtx-980-volgens-uitgelekte-nvidia-slide.html

AMD is really in a bad place now.. they better make it up with ZEN otherwise they can better quit or focus on APU's.. This is also bad for the CPU and GPU market, Nvidia and Intel can ask what they want because there is no competition..


----------



## tashcz

Only things missing on the paper are the CUDA cores...







~300 less than 970 and around 600 less than a 970... I hope that won't mean anything but numbers on the paper.


----------



## hurricane28

There is nothing missing, its in Dutch and maybe you overlooked the fact that it has 1280 CUDA cores stating on the page.


----------



## daunow

Say do any of you knwo any software like GPU-Z that does their graph/sensor like them?
for both cpu and gpu or cpu alone.


----------



## hurricane28

I always use HWINFO64, that gives me all the things i need to know about my system.


----------



## GaToMaLaCo

Also MSI afterburner has a graphical hardware monitor that include cpu, gpu and many other stuff.


----------



## hurricane28

Yeah but IMO its better to have one program than several to monitor system.


----------



## daunow

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *GaToMaLaCo*
> 
> Also MSI afterburner has a graphical hardware monitor that include cpu, gpu and many other stuff.


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *hurricane28*
> 
> I always use HWINFO64, that gives me all the things i need to know about my system.


I already have both but I honestly just prefer the GPU-Z sensors presentation of them, it's more clear than MSI or HWiNFO imo
Also I don't think HWiNFO has a graph.

I tried CPU-Z in hopes it will be the same but nope.

Guess I'll see how I can make MSi work even though I hate the UI, maybe try using rainmeter.


----------



## Hequaqua

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *daunow*
> 
> I already have both but I honestly just prefer the GPU-Z sensors presentation of them, it's more clear than MSI or HWiNFO imo
> Also I don't think HWiNFO has a graph.
> 
> I tried CPU-Z in hopes it will be the same but nope.
> 
> Guess I'll see how I can make MSi work even though I hate the UI, maybe try using rainmeter.


HWiNFO64 does have a graph. Just dbl click what value you want and it will open up.

I use both....but since I don't use MSI AB that much anymore....I stick with HWiNFO64 most of the time.


----------



## hurricane28

Yep, that's one reason i always have HWINFO64 running on the back ground.


----------



## new boy

Hi

I've just got ordered a cheap 2nd hand 970 to tide me over for a bit after I foolishly sold my 290x in anticipation of the rx480 lol.

I've ended up with a strix model, which I'm aware are not top choice for overclocking, which is a little annoying, but whatever, I normally dont end up overclocking the absolute nuts off them anyway.

This will be my first Nvidia card since my 7950GT, I've had a hd4870, hd7850, hd7950 and a 290x since then, so it will be interesting to see if the grass is.... um greener on this side lol.

The overclocking looks to be a lot different to the AMD side. Looks to be a lot about managing power limits and such? I'm sure I'll pick it up easy enough.

Anyway, I'm looking forward to having a play, should be with me in a couple of days. Bye bye integrated graphics.


----------



## orbitalwalsh

struggling to hit 1500hz without Bios modding

hitting 1414hz without adding voltage which im liking but hoping to beat 1450 with the smallest of voltage increase and keeping mem speed high


----------



## rfarmer

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *orbitalwalsh*
> 
> struggling to hit 1500hz without Bios modding
> 
> hitting 1414hz without adding voltage which im liking but hoping to beat 1450 with the smallest of voltage increase and keeping mem speed high
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


I saw your build on the Phanteks thread too, looks great. Those look to be Gigabyte GTX 970 Twin Turbo OC Edition, how exactly are you cooling them?


----------



## orbitalwalsh

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *rfarmer*
> 
> I saw your build on the Phanteks thread too, looks great. Those look to be Gigabyte GTX 970 Twin Turbo OC Edition, how exactly are you cooling them?


same way I did with Asus Turbo's but not as cleanly .

Using Alphacool blocks for the MINI OC version, chopping it down to fit within the shroud, then the shroud has to be bolted into the heatsink block, were as the Asus version the shroud mounts to the board


----------



## rfarmer

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *orbitalwalsh*
> 
> same way I did with Asus Turbo's but not as cleanly .
> 
> Using Alphacool blocks for the MINI OC version, chopping it down to fit within the shroud, then the shroud has to be bolted into the heatsink block, were as the Asus version the shroud mounts to the board


Well looks great in your build, how well do they cool?


----------



## orbitalwalsh

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *rfarmer*
> 
> Well looks great in your build, how well do they cool?


Cheers









Maxed it reached was 50c on one of the cards running Valley for 3 hours i think with the front panel on. Idles at 25c with room temp of 21c.
Doesnt run as cool as the Asus version but the backplates work 10x better, very hot to touch so transfers a lot of heat fron the PCB !


----------



## rfarmer

Well I really wanted to upgrade to a 1440 monitor, but the 144 Hz G-Sync monitors are still a bit pricey. I already had 2 Asus 24" 1080 monitors so decide to add a 3rd and try out surround. Something I have always wanted to try. So grabbed another monitor and a monitor rack.





I have to say that I love it, gaming is surprisingly good with a single 970. Plays Tomb Raider (2013) on high settings at 60 fps. Higher end games like Rise of the Tomb Raider and Assassin Creed Syndicate I had to back down to medium settings for 60 fps. Even at those settings the 970 still games really well.

I am thinking a single 1070 ought to be able to handle this resolution much better, just waiting for some stock to show up.


----------



## Yungbenny911

I have my two GTX 970's for sale here on OCN, if anyone is interested. Max clock speed 1658Mhz (core)/ 1958Mhz (mem)


----------



## Nafu

Recently i upgraded to MSI GTX 970 4G. just wanted to share here.


----------



## daunow

I still don't understand why I didn't went with MSi, they even have my favorite color, and the one that matches with my case...


----------



## ryder

how is the recent 368.39 patch?


----------



## Hequaqua

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ryder*
> 
> how is the recent 368.39 patch?


I've had no issues thus far. Seems to be OK in the games I play.


----------



## Nafu

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *daunow*
> 
> I still don't understand why I didn't went with MSi, they even have my favorite color, and the one that matches with my case...


so which970 You went For?


----------



## khanmein

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Nafu*
> 
> so which970 You went For?


EVGA. MSI is crap.


----------



## hurricane28

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *khanmein*
> 
> EVGA. MSI is crap.


Excuse me sir but you are not making sense with this statement..

I only had MSI GPU's so far and no problems at all.. The only downside is that warranty is void if removed the cooler but that's it.

They all are very good overclockers, quiet and good looking and mostly cheaper than the other cards.. So, why is MSI crap in your opinion?


----------



## khanmein

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *hurricane28*
> 
> Excuse me sir but you are not making sense with this statement..
> 
> I only had MSI GPU's so far and no problems at all.. The only downside is that warranty is void if removed the cooler but that's it.
> 
> They all are very good overclockers, quiet and good looking and mostly cheaper than the other cards.. So, why is MSI crap in your opinion?


failure rate is pretty high. personal preference no offense.


----------



## hurricane28

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *khanmein*
> 
> failure rate is pretty high. personal preference no offense.


Well, could it be user error too? I mean, MSI uses one of the best components out there and has actually one of the lowest failure rate.
I never had an MSI GPU that failed on me to be honest.

I personally never buy Asus GPU's because i don't like their aesthetics and they usually clock worse than the competition and are louder than MSI. RMA is also a nightmare with Asus, i do have to admit that i never had to deal with MSI RMA so they might be worse but can also be better lol

Personal preference is MSI.


----------



## Nafu

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *khanmein*
> 
> EVGA. MSI is crap.


MSI is one of most potential brand for NVIDIA/AMD GPU. you never know, if you had only experienced EVGA

REview your statement please


----------



## tashcz

Just don't go powercolor and you're good.


----------



## Nafu

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *tashcz*
> 
> Just don't go powercolor and you're good.


Any specific reason or your bad experience?

i remember i used Powercolor HD 7950 and it was quietest and gave me good temperatures. are you referring to powercolor GM204 ?


----------



## khanmein

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *hurricane28*
> 
> Well, could it be user error too? I mean, MSI uses one of the best components out there and has actually one of the lowest failure rate.
> I never had an MSI GPU that failed on me to be honest.
> 
> I personally never buy Asus GPU's because i don't like their aesthetics and they usually clock worse than the competition and are louder than MSI. RMA is also a nightmare with Asus, i do have to admit that i never had to deal with MSI RMA so they might be worse but can also be better lol
> 
> Personal preference is MSI.


user error? nah! MSI is high failure rate u can google. MSI 1070/1080 is good & quiet but not others.

literally, i never buy MSI before but so far what i saw from my surrounding & exp MSI mobo is crap + 970/980 too

if i got the money to buy 1080/1070 i might get MSI due to the cooling design & large heat-sink.

http://www.hardware.fr/articles/947-8/conclusion.html
http://www.hardware.fr/articles/947-5/cartes-graphiques.html


----------



## tashcz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Nafu*
> 
> Any specific reason or your bad experience?
> 
> i remember i used Powercolor HD 7950 and it was quietest and gave me good temperatures. are you referring to powercolor GM204 ?


I've used their R9 270X and it was a disaster. Really bad OC, bad quality components and it "died" just after warranty expired. I have to underclock it now to use it. It didn't have voltage control options or other stuff and the quality of the heatsink and VRM cooling is the worst I've ever seen, especially since this is a 180W card. Fan quality is pretty bad, the bearings die after a year and you can hear all kind of sounds comming from it.

Another thing is that RX480 in my country can be found in 2 versions right now, Asus and PowerColor, the Asus one is 43.000RSD which is 350EUR and the PC one is 34.000RSD / ~290EUR, in all shops. They're all refference, I wonder why the price difference. And by the way, I can't find any reviews of the PowerColor version of the RX480.

http://emmi.rs/grafi%C4%8Dke-kartice-(vga)-amd-radeon-rx480-powercolor-8gb-ddr5.11.html?productId=56358


----------



## khanmein

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *tashcz*
> 
> I've used their R9 270X and it was a disaster. Really bad OC, bad quality components and it "died" just after warranty expired. I have to underclock it now to use it. It didn't have voltage control options or other stuff and the quality of the heatsink and VRM cooling is the worst I've ever seen, especially since this is a 180W card. Fan quality is pretty bad, the bearings die after a year and you can hear all kind of sounds comming from it.
> 
> Another thing is that RX480 in my country can be found in 2 versions right now, Asus and PowerColor, the Asus one is 43.000RSD which is 350EUR and the PC one is 34.000RSD / ~290EUR, in all shops. They're all refference, I wonder why the price difference. And by the way, I can't find any reviews of the PowerColor version of the RX480.
> 
> http://emmi.rs/grafi%C4%8Dke-kartice-(vga)-amd-radeon-rx480-powercolor-8gb-ddr5.11.html?productId=56358


pick Sapphire Nitro RX 480

PowerColor HD 9200 SE still alive but i put my whole rig at my old rent house.


----------



## Hequaqua

New Driver 368.69

http://www.guru3d.com/files-details/geforce-368-69-whql-driver-download.html

Benchmarks 368.69 SLI 1506/8000 4.0ghz

Valley/Heaven
Valley/Heaven 1080p/1440p 361.82-368.69

Firestrike
Firestrike 1080p/1440p 361.91-368.69

As for the comment(s) about MSI. I guess you should have stated that was your personal experience(in your original post), not as a overall statement about MSI. It's like saying the you had trouble with a Chevy/Ford, and that none of their products are good. I know you that you stated in a later posts that it was a personal issue. No harm, no foul though.









As for myself and MSI. I had to RMA my motherboard about 6 months ago, and the process was painless. I think it took less than a week(holidays were in there), and I got a replacement board back. I have two MSI GPU's and they have worked flawless for me. They are different PCB versions and I was able to apply my modded bios from the original card with any issues at all. The only issue was that the second card didn't have as high as ASIC and no Samsung Vram. So, it doesn't OC as well.

Anyway, it seems that the latest driver performs about as well as the previous ones, so again, it's a personal choice on to whether or not to install them. I am going to leave them on and do some gaming later. I doubt that I will see any impact on performance.


----------



## zipzop

MSI Zero Frozr on my 960 was amazing. 75% fan speed under load and could barely hear it. That card also had 92% ASIC and overclocked amazing..My EVGA 970 SC on the other hand, I let run a bit warmer cause the ACX fans are a noisier. It is also not a great overclocker with voltages locked to 1.212v and a 60% ASIC quality chip









Also new driver is working good here


----------



## tashcz

Any performance increases?

I'm about to get the 970.


----------



## zipzop

If you were asking me how it compares with a 960, it's a worthwhile upgrade if you find one at a good price. I saw at least 30% better performance in demanding games and handles the high quality settings better. The extra 1.5gb of vRAM helps too


----------



## Nafu

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *tashcz*
> 
> Any performance increases?
> 
> I'm about to get the 970.


it is worth every penny. btw for how much you're getting it


----------



## tashcz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *zipzop*
> 
> If you were asking me how it compares with a 960, it's a worthwhile upgrade if you find one at a good price. I saw at least 30% better performance in demanding games and handles the high quality settings better. The extra 1.5gb of vRAM helps too


I ment if the new drivers got it some performance increases







Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Nafu*
> 
> it is worth every penny. btw for how much you're getting it


I'm getting it for 280EUR, the Gigabyte G1 edition. RX480 reference goes for 310EUR cheapest here and I didn't want to get that, and by the time AIB cards get here they're going to have a price of at least 350EUR. Same goes for 1060, time for new AIBs to come and prices... doubt they'll stay under 350. So I made a choice with the G1 970. I'm not that demanding and it'll suit me fine.

And btw I'm upgrading from a damaged R9 270X so this will be like double the performance for me.


----------



## Vellinious

The performance improvement drivers for Maxwell were done last fall. There won't be any more.


----------



## daunow

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *khanmein*
> 
> EVGA. MSI is crap.


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Nafu*
> 
> so which970 You went For?


I went for at least 4 RMA's with a 970 from EVGA.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Hequaqua*
> 
> New Driver 368.69
> 
> http://www.guru3d.com/files-details/geforce-368-69-whql-driver-download.html
> 
> Benchmarks 368.69 SLI 1506/8000 4.0ghz
> 
> Valley/Heaven
> Valley/Heaven 1080p/1440p 361.82-368.69
> 
> Firestrike
> Firestrike 1080p/1440p 361.91-368.69
> 
> As for the comment(s) about MSI. I guess you should have stated that was your personal experience(in your original post), not as a overall statement about MSI. It's like saying the you had trouble with a Chevy/Ford, and that none of their products are good. I know you that you stated in a later posts that it was a personal issue. No harm, no foul though.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> As for myself and MSI. I had to RMA my motherboard about 6 months ago, and the process was painless. I think it took less than a week(holidays were in there), and I got a replacement board back. I have two MSI GPU's and they have worked flawless for me. They are different PCB versions and I was able to apply my modded bios from the original card with any issues at all. The only issue was that the second card didn't have as high as ASIC and no Samsung Vram. So, it doesn't OC as well.
> 
> Anyway, it seems that the latest driver performs about as well as the previous ones, so again, it's a personal choice on to whether or not to install them. I am going to leave them on and do some gaming later. I doubt that I will see any impact on performance.


I always wonder, do drivers really improve performance a lot, is there that one driver (older) that noticeably increases performance for you?
Funnily enough the only drive that actually improved performance to me, was the one people complained about, it was about the time The division just got released IRC, the game ran smooth with it, all games did, and than I upgrade it..
and meanwhile they didn't run bad, I could definitely feel/tell it was worst.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *tashcz*
> 
> Any performance increases?
> 
> I'm about to get the 970.


Honestly, don't buy it.

Either 480 or wait 1060.


----------



## Hequaqua

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *daunow*
> 
> I went for at least 4 RMA's with a 970 from EVGA.
> I always wonder, do drivers really improve performance a lot, is there that one driver (older) that noticeably increases performance for you?
> Funnily enough the only drive that actually improved performance to me, was the one people complained about, it was about the time The division just got released IRC, the game ran smooth with it, all games did, and than I upgrade it..
> and meanwhile they didn't run bad, I could definitely feel/tell it was worst.
> Honestly, don't buy it.
> 
> Either 480 or wait 1060.


I believe 353.62 was the best across the board in benchmarks, especially Firestrike. Overall though most of the drivers are close to each other.

The Division seems to have been hit by the actual game, not by the drivers. The first big patch actually improved the benchmark numbers. I saw major improvement using 364.51 after the patch. The last two driver releases and the update have actually decreased the performance. I think it's the game though.

Here are some charts that I made. These are the benchmarks that I've been keeping in the spreadsheet.

NOTE:
These are in SLI. I took the highest score/fps from the two runs with each driver set. Firestrike is only the GRAPHICS score.
On The Division, I used HWiNFO64 to measure the max Vram usage after two runs at each setting. I did reset it after those two runs so I could get the actual max. It doesn't start off at those.

Valley


Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!







Heaven


Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!







Firestrike


Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!







The Division


Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!







The Division Vram Usage


Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!







Vellinious stated in a earlier post that we have already seen the max performance for the 970 via the drivers. He's correct. All of the drivers are within the margin of error of each other.

EDIT: If anyone finds something that doesn't match the spreadsheet results, PM me the error. I was getting tired of looking at all those results with clear vision.


----------



## Luciferxy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *khanmein*
> 
> EVGA. MSI is crap.


evga is overpriced in here.


----------



## Hequaqua

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Luciferxy*
> 
> evga is overpriced in here.


I've never owned anything from EVGA. My MB/GPU are MSI, and they have been flawless. I did RMA the MB, but I believe it was the CPU that was at fault.

I do have a Sapphire R9 270x(4gb) in my son's computer, and it has ran flawless as well. It still plays every game he has. I wouldn't know about the performance really. I played BF4 on it until I got the 970, and I never had any issues. I don't remember what kind of FPS I was getting now, but it was playable. I believe when BF4 was released, they had a utility in the graphics settings that you could run, and it would suggest the settings for you to use. I guess that would be like nVidia's GFE now, where it will optimize your games for you.


----------



## Vellinious

A lot of people prefer EVGA because of the outstanding customer service. It is absolutely second to none. I'd buy Gigabyte or MSI if their customer service was better....fact is, very simply, it's just not very good.


----------



## Hequaqua

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Vellinious*
> 
> A lot of people prefer EVGA because of the outstanding customer service. It is absolutely second to none. I'd buy Gigabyte or MSI if their customer service was better....fact is, very simply, it's just not very good.


I guess we could find users of all mfg's that have had good and bad experiences. I agree though, if I had a bad experience with a mfg, it would be a bit of a turn-off, and would be a factor of whether or not I bought from them again.

With that said, I wouldn't hesitate to buy MSI again. They provided me great customer service. That could change in a heartbeat though.

I do agree with your statement about EVGA, everyone I have EVER talked to has spoken highly of their service.


----------



## rfarmer

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Hequaqua*
> 
> I guess we could find users of all mfg's that have had good and bad experiences. I agree though, if I had a bad experience with a mfg, it would be a bit of a turn-off, and would be a factor of whether or not I bought from them again.
> 
> With that said, I wouldn't hesitate to buy MSI again. They provided me great customer service. That could change in a heartbeat though.
> 
> I do agree with your statement about EVGA, everyone I have EVER talked to has spoken highly of their service.


I have to agree, my 970 is my 3rd MSI card and I have had 0 issues. Depending on availability I will be getting a MSI 1070.


----------



## Hequaqua

Well....it's obvious that I have too much time on my hands....lol

I spent yesterday running Heaven/Valley/Firestrike at 4K.

I added the results to the original charts I posted that had the 1080p and 1440p results. So they are all now on each chart.

I didn't have any crashes....no issues at all running them. The only issue I had was that driver 364.96 is a unapproved driver in Firestrike. I'm not sure why. I haven't researched that yet.

The links are on the bottom of the charts, but I will list them as the source below the charts here, so you have a direct link.

Valley Driver 361.91-368.69


Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!





https://docs.google.com/spreadsheets/d/1pV79ANvWHha6dFNLVzrnCTBh6-bTGyGLSmSUuXHvci0/edit?usp=sharing



Heaven Driver 361.91-368.69


Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!





https://docs.google.com/spreadsheets/d/1pV79ANvWHha6dFNLVzrnCTBh6-bTGyGLSmSUuXHvci0/edit?usp=sharing



Firestrike Driver 361.91-368.69


Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!





https://docs.google.com/spreadsheets/d/1KKRmyXSIEsd_yGN8-RuxXWQZnxqp80F4CY-bFdJDLW4/edit?usp=sharing



As a afterthought, I should have run each driver/benchmark with a single card to compare....oh well.

If I do, I will probably only make a single run with each driver/benchmark. It is a bit time consuming.


----------



## Moparman

So how many of you are going to hang on to the GTX 970 for a while longer? I'm getting ready to put my 4th card back in for a bit.
http://s1097.photobucket.com/user/aaronwpbb/media/IMAG3583_zpsupj3aae4.jpg.html


----------



## Hequaqua

I have no reason to replace mine. While the aren't as efficient as the new cards, they still perform great for me.

I think the nVidia cards are a bit over-priced in my opinion.

I'll wait until the big chips release and revisit whether or not I *need* to upgrade.


----------



## Cakewalk_S

I think I may just slap some CLU on my new 970 this time around...properly protect the caps around the GPU and call it a day... oh also lapp the asus strix cooler..it needs it BADLY!

I'll probably hold onto it for another year or two...depending how well this one overclocks...


----------



## ibrahimsamir

i wanna know the best way to overclock msi 970 with afterburner ?


----------



## Hequaqua

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ibrahimsamir*
> 
> i wanna know the best way to overclock msi 970 with afterburner ?


Which card do you have? There are some that are voltage locked.

Are you planning on using just software? Most of the 970's can be unlocked via a bios mod(There is a chance of bricking your card doing this). It really opens up more performance out of them though.

You will also need some benchmark programs that you can use to test the settings. 3DMark/Valley/Heaven are what most people use.

GPU-Z is good for looking at what might be holding your cards back. It also will show you the Vram mfg. as well as the ASIC %. If you have two monitors, it makes it a lot easier to see what is going on while benching. You still can use the tools though if you are on a single monitor.

Just the basics:

If you are using MSI AB, you can probably put the power target up all the way without damaging anything. That is locked in the bios to allow it. That can be modded, but at stock you're fine.

Run a benchmark at stock and see what your card is boosting too. Most of them will boost beyond the stock clocks. My MSI 970 clocked to like 1328 without touching anything.

After that, start increasing the core clock a little at a time.You can add more voltage via MSI to see how high you can go. The voltage is also locked in the bios. Keep track of your settings, because it will crash at some point. You will want to know that last setting that it didn't crash at.

Do the same with the memory. You might see artifacts before it actually crashes. Again, keep track of that setting too.

Once you find your last working settings, apply both and see what happens. You can then start backing them off to get the card stable. Keep a eye on your temps as well.

After you get the card stable in benchmarks, game game game and see how well it does.

On the stock bios, I doubt you could do any damage to the card. The core voltage, power and boost are all in the bios. These can be modified though.

Feel free to ask more questions. There are a lot of users that have info to help.

Good luck!


----------



## Vellinious

Agreed...mostly. Yes, there's absolutely NOTHING in the stock bios file that will allow you to hurt that card, so get the power target slider up to it's maximum setting and play around until you find what you're looking for. Remember, though...the cooler your card runs, the higher it'll clock.


----------



## Ithanul

I still need to tinker with 970 I have, and put it into a rig. Though, it going into a life of 24/7 full load of being beat up with [email protected] and BOINC.









I just need to nab a water block for it or say crud it, and smack an AIO onto it.


----------



## zipzop

Anyone playing DOOM 2016 and notice any improvements in Vulkan API over OpneGL?


----------



## ibrahimsamir

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Hequaqua*
> 
> Which card do you have? There are some that are voltage locked.
> 
> Are you planning on using just software? Most of the 970's can be unlocked via a bios mod(There is a chance of bricking your card doing this). It really opens up more performance out of them though.
> 
> You will also need some benchmark programs that you can use to test the settings. 3DMark/Valley/Heaven are what most people use.
> 
> GPU-Z is good for looking at what might be holding your cards back. It also will show you the Vram mfg. as well as the ASIC %. If you have two monitors, it makes it a lot easier to see what is going on while benching. You still can use the tools though if you are on a single monitor.
> 
> Just the basics:
> 
> If you are using MSI AB, you can probably put the power target up all the way without damaging anything. That is locked in the bios to allow it. That can be modded, but at stock you're fine.
> 
> Run a benchmark at stock and see what your card is boosting too. Most of them will boost beyond the stock clocks. My MSI 970 clocked to like 1328 without touching anything.
> 
> After that, start increasing the core clock a little at a time.You can add more voltage via MSI to see how high you can go. The voltage is also locked in the bios. Keep track of your settings, because it will crash at some point. You will want to know that last setting that it didn't crash at.
> 
> Do the same with the memory. You might see artifacts before it actually crashes. Again, keep track of that setting too.
> 
> Once you find your last working settings, apply both and see what happens. You can then start backing them off to get the card stable. Keep a eye on your temps as well.
> 
> After you get the card stable in benchmarks, game game game and see how well it does.
> 
> On the stock bios, I doubt you could do any damage to the card. The core voltage, power and boost are all in the bios. These can be modified though.
> 
> Feel free to ask more questions. There are a lot of users that have info to help.
> 
> Good luck!


thanks bro i will try it today and see what happen really appreciate your hard work


----------



## Hequaqua

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ibrahimsamir*
> 
> thanks bro i will try it today and see what happen really appreciate your hard work


No problem. If you have any questions...someone will chime in.









OK....I ran single card v SLI for Valley/Heaven/Firestrike. I will post the links later. Here are the results though:

Valley:


Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!







Heaven:


Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!







Source Valley/Heaven

Firestrike:


Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!







Source Firestrike

EDIT: Added links to spreadsheet results.

EDIT II: Thanks for the +Reps guys.


----------



## Hequaqua

Well....I'm glad I had caught up on all of the drivers last night.









New Driver Out 368.81
http://www.guru3d.com/files-details/geforce-368-81-whql-driver-download.html

Just finished adding them to all the others. Seem to run fine. No issues.

Valley Single Card v SLI


Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!







Valley 1080p/1440p/4K SLI


Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!







Heaven Single Card v SLI


Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!







Heaven 1080p/1440p/4K SLI


Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!







Firestrike Single Card v SLI


Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!







Firestrike 1080p/1440p/4K


Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!







I'll update the direct links to the spreadsheet later this evening....I need a break.


----------



## Vellinious

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Hequaqua*
> 
> Well....I'm glad I had caught up on all of the drivers last night.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> New Driver Out 368.81
> http://www.guru3d.com/files-details/geforce-368-81-whql-driver-download.html
> 
> Just finished adding them to all the others. Seem to run fine. No issues.
> 
> Valley Single Card v SLI
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Valley 1080p/1440p/4K SLI
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Heaven Single Card v SLI
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Heaven 1080p/1440p/4K SLI
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Firestrike Single Card v SLI
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Firestrike 1080p/1440p/4K
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I'll update the direct links to the spreadsheet later this evening....I need a break.


You da man!


----------



## rfarmer

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Vellinious*
> 
> You da man!


With apparently too much time on his hands.


----------



## ToKiO RuSh

Hi guys,

Need some help to fix a 970. Is a GTX 970 SSC 04g-p4-3975-kr model.

Need to know the omhs value of this 2 components. these 2 are resistances. Only need a magnifier and a light to see the numbers.



I appreciate the help.

PD: card is working but clocks are stucked.


----------



## Hequaqua

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Vellinious*
> 
> You da man!


Thanks.







Quote:


> Originally Posted by *rfarmer*
> 
> With apparently too much time on his hands.


And yea.









I had been keeping track of them for quite a while. The charts aren't that hard to do. The only thing that was time-consuming was going back and running the single card results. Now, that I have them caught up, it will be easy to get the new drivers as they are released.

But yea, I'm on disability, so I do have a lot of free time. Plus it's too dam hot to do anything outside.


----------



## tashcz

970 ain't gonna die easily!







I just got my brand new G1 and I'm loving it, it was an upgrade from R9 270X and I'm stunned by the performance.


----------



## Hequaqua

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *tashcz*
> 
> 970 ain't gonna die easily!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I just got my brand new G1 and I'm loving it, it was an upgrade from R9 270X and I'm stunned by the performance.


I love mine!!!

If you have 3DMark installed, you can update to include the new benchmark(Time Spy). I had to buy it in order to run custom runs. The defaults have 1440p and Async Enabled. With the custom you can change the resolutions and whether or not you want Async on. It only generates a valid score if you run the default settings.

There are only three drivers that are approved: 368.81-368.61-368.39.

With 368.39 I get a warning that my card isn't DX11 compatible and I don't have enough Vram. lol The Vram usage at 1440p was 1733mb, and at 4k it maxed out at 2398mb.

Here is the notifications I get:


Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!








Here are the benchmarks. I didn't run them at 1080p, or as a single card. This is just the graphics scores:

Time Spy GTX970 Single Card v SLI 1080p:


Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!







Time Spy GTX970 SLI 1080p/1440p/4k:


Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!







Note: With the paid version of Time Spy, you can change all the settings, not just the two I mentioned. You can also get the whole suite for 10.00(via Steam).

EDIT: Added 1080p and 1080p Single v SLI


----------



## rfarmer

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Hequaqua*
> 
> I love mine!!!
> 
> If you have 3DMark installed, you can update to include the new benchmark(Time Spy). I had to buy it in order to run custom runs. The defaults have 1440p and Async Enabled. With the custom you can change the resolutions and whether or not you want Async on. It only generates a valid score if you run the default settings.
> 
> There are only three drivers that are approved: 368.81-368.61-368.39.
> 
> With 368.39 I get a warning that my card isn't DX11 compatible and I don't have enough Vram. lol The Vram usage at 1440p was 1733mb, and at 4k it maxed out at 2398mb.
> 
> Here is the notifications I get:
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Here are the benchmarks. I didn't run them at 1080p, or as a single card. This is just the graphics scores:
> 
> Time Spy GTX970 Single Card v SLI 1080p:
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Time Spy GTX970 SLI 1080p/1440p/4k:
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Note: With the paid version of Time Spy, you can change all the settings, not just the two I mentioned. You can also get the whole suite for 10.00(via Steam).
> 
> EDIT: Added 1080p and 1080p Single v SLI


Thanks for the heads up about Time Spy, very cool. Does seem odd to see Galax prominently displayed rather than MSI.


----------



## Hequaqua

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *rfarmer*
> 
> Thanks for the heads up about Time Spy, very cool. Does seem odd to see Galax prominently displayed rather than MSI.


They offered bigger money....lmao









Just added my best score for Time Spy to my sig. It was tough to get there. I would have to say that it seems a bit more relaxed on OC's. At least with my cards.

I did hit the wall with the 1.225v, so I put on my benchmarking bios 1544/[email protected] on. I was able to get to 1565/8000. My CPU was OC'd to 4.5ghz. I tried OC'ing the ram to 1866, but it didn't seem to help. I even disabled C-States to get the CPU to run full throttle during the run...didn't help. I'm about 95% sure if I had tried to run Firestrike/Heaven/Valley, they would have crashed.

I might flash the stock bios on in the next few days and see what kind of scores I get. Just for fun.











You can see in GPU-Z, I got PWR and SLI perfcap, just briefly. It didn't seem to downclock though. I can see a little ripple in the core clock though. Either way...I'll take it!









http://www.3dmark.com/3dm/13329693

EDIT: Added Time Spy run, commentary.


----------



## numlock

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *tashcz*
> 
> 970 ain't gonna die easily!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I just got my brand new G1 and I'm loving it, it was an upgrade from R9 270X and I'm stunned by the performance.


Agreed. I've had mine for awhile now and haven't encountered any problems. It overclocks ok and it runs most games quite well on high settings.


----------



## Hequaqua

I just picked up a brand new i7-4790 for 27.80 with expedited shipping!!



EDIT: I bet the seller cancels this order...lmao I'm hoping it goes on through though.


----------



## Luciferxy

^^ he must have misplaced those zero









Should've been 278.00 I think.


----------



## rfarmer

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Hequaqua*
> 
> I just picked up a brand new i7-4790 for 27.80 with expedited shipping!!
> 
> 
> 
> EDIT: I bet the seller cancels this order...lmao I'm hoping it goes on through though.


Damn I'll give you $30.








Nice find man, hope the sale goes through.


----------



## Hequaqua

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *rfarmer*
> 
> Damn I'll give you $30.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Nice find man, hope the sale goes through.


I hope it goes through too!!

I don't care if it's non-k version either...lmao









I just checked my Amazon credit card....they charged me the amount shown. When I check the order it say's, "Preparing for shipment."

Fingers crossed.


----------



## BulletSponge

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Hequaqua*
> 
> I hope it goes through too!!
> 
> I don't care if it's non-k version either...lmao
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I just checked my Amazon credit card....they charged me the amount shown. When I check the order it say's, "Preparing for shipment."
> 
> Fingers crossed.


If it's fulfilled by Amazon it should go through.


----------



## Nafu

@Hequaqua

you paid $27.00 or $278.00.


----------



## Hequaqua

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Nafu*
> 
> you paid $27.00 or $278.00.


$27.80


----------



## daunow

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Hequaqua*
> 
> I just picked up a brand new i7-4790 for 27.80 with expedited shipping!!
> 
> 
> 
> EDIT: I bet the seller cancels this order...lmao I'm hoping it goes on through though.


on amazon too..
very nice fam


----------



## khanmein

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *daunow*
> 
> on amazon too..
> very nice fam


where can i get it? thanks.


----------



## Hequaqua

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *khanmein*
> 
> where can i get it? thanks.


I'm still waiting.....lol

I doubt that the order will go through. The status is the same as it was last night. Preparing to ship. I might hold their feet to the fire if they do cancel it. We'll see what happens.


----------



## Cakewalk_S

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Hequaqua*
> 
> I just picked up a brand new i7-4790 for 27.80 with expedited shipping!!
> 
> 
> 
> EDIT: I bet the seller cancels this order...lmao I'm hoping it goes on through though.


Did you check out the seller feedback? I can't find the seller on amazon and I see 0 reviews when I try to track them down: https://www.marketplacepulse.com/amazon/usa/my-corporation
Either its going to get cancelled or you'll never receive the product. A seller with 0 feedback could care less with a $10 product. Besides, even if you dispute it, any bank or amazon will just write it off and call it a day. But, I'm on the skeptical side. That'd be amazing if you actually get it!


----------



## Hequaqua

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Cakewalk_S*
> 
> Did you check out the seller feedback? I can't find the seller on amazon and I see 0 reviews when I try to track them down: https://www.marketplacepulse.com/amazon/usa/my-corporation
> Either its going to get cancelled or you'll never receive the product. A seller with 0 feedback could care less with a $10 product. Besides, even if you dispute it, any bank or amazon will just write it off and call it a day. But, I'm on the skeptical side. That'd be amazing if you actually get it!


Yes, I looked as well, before purchasing. They are a "newly listed" seller.

With that said, let the games begin. I just got a email from them requesting that I cancel the order. lol

My response:
"I received a email wanting me to cancel this order.

No, I will not. It is not my fault that the item for whatever reason can't ship. If the item was listed wrong, that should be on you, the Seller. If you believe that it was a error by Amazon, then contact Amazon.

After looking at your Store Front, you list several items, but none that you actually have.

If you have the item I purchased, then ship it. If not, then I will wait until after the delivery date, and leave negative feedback.

This is the second vendor in a row that I've had issues with on Amazon.

The item you listed for sale, should have been checked before going live on Amazon."

I agree with you though. They don't care.

I have time to kill, so I will keep pressing and see what happens. I'm tired of being taken advantage of by sellers on Amazon/eBay. I may be fighting a losing battle, but it's costing me nothing but time.









FYI, I fought the last order. I got to keep the item(which was counterfeit), and got my whole purchase price refunded!


----------



## Benjiw

Quick question, hoping someone can answer, if I put CLU on my core, do I have to use nail polish on the outside of the chip where the transitors or whatever they might be are? the green bit of the chip?


----------



## Hequaqua

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Benjiw*
> 
> Quick question, hoping someone can answer, if I put CLU on my core, do I have to use nail polish on the outside of the chip where the transitors or whatever they might be are? the green bit of the chip?


I've never used it, but from what I have read(mostly here on OCN), is that it can damage the transistors that are close to the application site.

I'm sure someone else will chime in with more info.


----------



## Cakewalk_S

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Benjiw*
> 
> Quick question, hoping someone can answer, if I put CLU on my core, do I have to use nail polish on the outside of the chip where the transitors or whatever they might be are? the green bit of the chip?


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Hequaqua*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Benjiw*
> 
> Quick question, hoping someone can answer, if I put CLU on my core, do I have to use nail polish on the outside of the chip where the transitors or whatever they might be are? the green bit of the chip?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I've never used it, but from what I have read(mostly here on OCN), is that it can damage the transistors that are close to the application site.
> 
> I'm sure someone else will chime in with more info.
Click to expand...

http://www.overclock.net/t/1603415/help-bricked-gtx970

If you want to kill your card...don't use nail polish. Use nail polish only...coat those like your life depends on it...


----------



## Hequaqua

I know I'm off topic.









But here is the latest update on the ongoing saga...lmao

M&Y's response:


Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!



I have received the email.
I had contacted Amazon for system error.
I will check the details and get in touch with you again.

M&Y support



My response:


Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!



If I go to Walmart, and see a item that I want. Let's say the price of that item is shown as $50.00. (Your item in this case)

I put the item in my cart.(Amazon shopping cart)

The item rings up at the register, at the $50.00 price.(Amazon checkout in this case)

I pay for the item.(via my Amazon card in this case)

I get to my car, go home. (Back to the internet in this case)

Then Walmart calls me.(M & Y in this case)

Says that I bought the item, but it was priced wrong.(M & Y in this case)

Who is as fault here? Walmart(M &Y) or the register(Amazon)?

In both cases, I the buyer, did nothing wrong.

I bought the item for the price shown. I wouldn't expect Walmart(M & Y) to come and get the product. (in this case withhold shipping of a bought item at the price that was shown)

The only difference here is that it was online. Although, the same could happen with Walmart online purchases.

Am I being difficult, yes.

Why? Because I did nothing wrong. Nothing.

I expect the item to be shipped expedited, for the price that was shown.

Again, I'm not at fault here.



I love going round and round with sellers.....lmao


----------



## Nafu

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Hequaqua*
> 
> I know I'm off topic.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> But here is the latest update on the ongoing saga...lmao
> 
> M&Y's response:
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> I have received the email.
> I had contacted Amazon for system error.
> I will check the details and get in touch with you again.
> 
> M&Y support
> 
> 
> 
> My response:
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> If I go to Walmart, and see a item that I want. Let's say the price of that item is shown as $50.00. (Your item in this case)
> 
> I put the item in my cart.(Amazon shopping cart)
> 
> The item rings up at the register, at the $50.00 price.(Amazon checkout in this case)
> 
> I pay for the item.(via my Amazon card in this case)
> 
> I get to my car, go home. (Back to the internet in this case)
> 
> Then Walmart calls me.(M & Y in this case)
> 
> Says that I bought the item, but it was priced wrong.(M & Y in this case)
> 
> Who is as fault here? Walmart(M &Y) or the register(Amazon)?
> 
> In both cases, I the buyer, did nothing wrong.
> 
> I bought the item for the price shown. I wouldn't expect Walmart(M & Y) to come and get the product. (in this case withhold shipping of a bought item at the price that was shown)
> 
> The only difference here is that it was online. Although, the same could happen with Walmart online purchases.
> 
> Am I being difficult, yes.
> 
> Why? Because I did nothing wrong. Nothing.
> 
> I expect the item to be shipped expedited, for the price that was shown.
> 
> Again, I'm not at fault here.
> 
> 
> 
> I love going round and round with sellers.....lmao


so now they awaken after the whole process initiated. well, whats the status, are they shipping it or you're already got the product in 27.8$  or what ?

And a little off topic to post.

you mentioned in previous post couple of pages back. that you bought Time Spy in order to run custom tests. so how much did you bought the benchmark.?


----------



## Nafu

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Nafu*
> 
> so now they awaken after the whole process initiated. well, whats the status, are they shipping it or you're already got the product in 27.8$  or what ?


----------



## Nafu




----------



## hertz9753

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Hequaqua*
> 
> I know I'm off topic.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> But here is the latest update on the ongoing saga...lmao
> 
> M&Y's response:
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> I have received the email.
> I had contacted Amazon for system error.
> I will check the details and get in touch with you again.
> 
> M&Y support
> 
> 
> 
> My response:
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> If I go to Walmart, and see a item that I want. Let's say the price of that item is shown as $50.00. (Your item in this case)
> 
> I put the item in my cart.(Amazon shopping cart)
> 
> The item rings up at the register, at the $50.00 price.(Amazon checkout in this case)
> 
> I pay for the item.(via my Amazon card in this case)
> 
> I get to my car, go home. (Back to the internet in this case)
> 
> Then Walmart calls me.(M & Y in this case)
> 
> Says that I bought the item, but it was priced wrong.(M & Y in this case)
> 
> Who is as fault here? Walmart(M &Y) or the register(Amazon)?
> 
> In both cases, I the buyer, did nothing wrong.
> 
> I bought the item for the price shown. I wouldn't expect Walmart(M & Y) to come and get the product. (in this case withhold shipping of a bought item at the price that was shown)
> 
> The only difference here is that it was online. Although, the same could happen with Walmart online purchases.
> 
> Am I being difficult, yes.
> 
> Why? Because I did nothing wrong. Nothing.
> 
> I expect the item to be shipped expedited, for the price that was shown.
> 
> Again, I'm not at fault here.
> 
> 
> 
> I love going round and round with sellers.....lmao


Just stop.


----------



## Hequaqua

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Nafu*


No info atm.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *hertz9753*
> 
> Just stop.


It appears that from some of the comments left for the seller on Amazon, that this company shouldn't even have a web store. They are offering 52 items. Know how many that are actually available? Zero!

You think I should just say, oh, nevermind? It's OK that you created a store, screwed it up, and have lied to customers. You know, it's really not about the product or price. It's about being honest, and owning up to what you say. FYI, one of the comments left stated that it WASN'T a mistake in the Amazon system. Amazon actually told the seller to honor the price. What did the seller do....told Amazon that the customer requested it to be cancelled.

I may stop, but at the moment....they haven't even apologized, or even taken responsibility for THEIR error. Instead, they want to lay blame on Amazon, and according to some of the comments left, keep lying.

I'll meet you half way Hertz, because I do read a lot of your posts, and have some respect for you.

So I won't post about it after this one.


----------



## Torkon

I've got a ZOTAC GTX 970 4GB AMP! Omega Core Edition and have been playing around OCing it. It's benchmarking really stable. No artifacts, crashes, and temp sits at 68C but MSI Afterburner isn't seeing my Core Clock go above 1477 MHz and my Memory Clock above 3829 MHz, even when they're set above that. Is my card being throttled by the power limit?


----------



## Hequaqua

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Torkon*
> 
> I've got a ZOTAC GTX 970 4GB AMP! Omega Core Edition and have been playing around OCing it. It's benchmarking really stable. No artifacts, crashes, and temp sits at 68C but MSI Afterburner isn't seeing my Core Clock go above 1477 MHz and my Memory Clock above 3829 MHz, even when they're set above that. Is my card being throttled by the power limit?


Run GPU-Z while running your benchmarks. Look for perfcap reasons. It will show you what is going on with your card.

I am posting some results of the new Time Spy benchmark below. You can see on the stock settings what was going on. If you think it is power, then crank it up in AB all the way. On a stock bios you won't do any harm.

Hope this helps.









I thought I would post my results of the new Time Spy benchmark. These are all done with a single card, so it should give you some idea of what to expect. There is whole thread about some of things that have been pointed out about the benchmark.

Here is the thread link: http://www.overclock.net/t/1605899/various-futuremark-releases-3dmark-time-spy-directx-12-benchmark

I will let you make up your mind about the benchmark. My personal view is that a lot of people are putting too much weight into it. I also look at the benchmark as just another tool. Read thread, run it, form your own opinion.

*Time Spy Benchmark Single Card GTX 970*

*Stock:*


Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!







*Modded Bios 1 1506/[email protected]:*


Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!







*Modded Bios 2 1544/[email protected]:*


Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!







*Modded Bios 2 1585/[email protected](Afterburner applied OC):*


Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!







I didn't see much gain in overclocking the Vram, so I left it at the 8000mhz.

Here is the best I could do on two cards:


Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!







The second card is really holding me back. You can see that I hit PWR perfcap briefly. The utilization perfcap had be baffled. It was a lot worse before I lowered the voltage back down to 1.275v(it was 1.31v). It still popped up, but I did get a little better score.

Just a couple of thoughts:
There is no combined test in Time Spy
CPU scores are done as if it was running the CPU test in Firestrike

Again, read the other thread for some of the issues that have been raised, and responded to by Futuremark.

I will say it again....it's just another tool in the toolbox. I don't give it much more weight than I do any of the other synthetic benchmarks.

It does looks amazing though. I tried to record a run, but Shadowplay says it's recording but nothing when it gets done. Mirillis crashes it upon start-up.

Oh well.....try it out. Let us know what you think!


----------



## SC2Steven

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Hequaqua*
> 
> Run GPU-Z while running your benchmarks. Look for perfcap reasons. It will show you what is going on with your card.
> 
> I am posting some results of the new Time Spy benchmark below. You can see on the stock settings what was going on. If you think it is power, then crank it up in AB all the way. On a stock bios you won't do any harm.
> 
> Hope this helps.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I thought I would post my results of the new Time Spy benchmark. These are all done with a single card, so it should give you some idea of what to expect. There is whole thread about some of things that have been pointed out about the benchmark.
> 
> Here is the thread link: http://www.overclock.net/t/1605899/various-futuremark-releases-3dmark-time-spy-directx-12-benchmark
> 
> I will let you make up your mind about the benchmark. My personal view is that a lot of people are putting too much weight into it. I also look at the benchmark as just another tool. Read thread, run it, form your own opinion.
> 
> *Time Spy Benchmark Single Card GTX 970*
> 
> *Stock:*
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *Modded Bios 1 1506/[email protected]:*
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *Modded Bios 2 1544/[email protected]:*
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *Modded Bios 2 1585/[email protected](Afterburner applied OC):*
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I didn't see much gain in overclocking the Vram, so I left it at the 8000mhz.
> 
> Here is the best I could do on two cards:
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The second card is really holding me back. You can see that I hit PWR perfcap briefly. The utilization perfcap had be baffled. It was a lot worse before I lowered the voltage back down to 1.275v(it was 1.31v). It still popped up, but I did get a little better score.
> 
> Just a couple of thoughts:
> There is no combined test in Time Spy
> CPU scores are done as if it was running the CPU test in Firestrike
> 
> Again, read the other thread for some of the issues that have been raised, and responded to by Futuremark.
> 
> I will say it again....it's just another tool in the toolbox. I don't give it much more weight than I do any of the other synthetic benchmarks.
> 
> It does looks amazing though. I tried to record a run, but Shadowplay says it's recording but nothing when it gets done. Mirillis crashes it upon start-up.
> 
> Oh well.....try it out. Let us know what you think!


wow man your cards.. your on single is yet very strong.
You did talk about 1.31 v? on a 970? may your 970 really get 1.31 v / via only bios mod? i can get max 1.275 v on my 970 msi gaming, also after bios modding.
i can until there in time spy, yet i can grow up a bit in terms of cpu score (bench made with 4670k at 38x) but may not even reach 4000.
I wonder how much u may do on firestrike as single card, i post my best.
settings: 360 // 175/175 // 105/105 // 300 power target 360 watt, 1535 core 8600 mem 1.275v


----------



## Hequaqua

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SC2Steven*
> 
> wow man your cards.. your on single is yet very strong.
> You did talk about 1.31 v? on a 970? may your 970 really get 1.31 v / via only bios mod? i can get max 1.275 v on my 970 msi gaming, also after bios modding.
> i can until there in time spy, yet i can grow up a bit in terms of cpu score (bench made with 4670k at 38x) but may not even reach 4000.
> I wonder how much u may do on firestrike as single card, i post my best.
> settings: 360 // 175/175 // 105/105 // 300 power target 360 watt, 1535 core 8600 mem 1.275v


If you set the voltage in the bios to 1.31 the card will get it. All the monitoring software will only show 1.275v though.

Here is my best on Firestrike:


http://www.3dmark.com/3dm/9382307

This is my highest in just Graphic Test 1 and 2. No cpu or combined ran:


http://www.3dmark.com/fs/6501181

My everyday bios is 1506/[email protected] I've been running it for about 10 months or so. I have two others that I can slap on both cards. I also have one for my better card. I can hit about 1585-1600/8400, but I don't use it anymore. The second card isn't nearly as strong as the first one. I bought them about a year or so apart....









I try to keep the clocks about where everyone might game. I also keep a couple of spreadsheets to show the drivers in each benchmark. I posted them a little while back. I think right after 368.81 was released. I try to run them all the same....1506/8000 and my cpu at 4.0ghz.

EDIT: Here is the post that shows all the different drivers scores. I put them into a chart. I never did add the links for the spreadsheets. That is where I got the numbers for the charts though.

http://www.overclock.net/t/1514085/official-nvidia-gtx-970-owners-club/25120#post_25347737


----------



## Cakewalk_S

Got my new card yesterday! It's a keeper! I can do 1530MHz with no voltage bump in heaven or valley. Still haven't got into the driver tweaking yet but getting there...finding max OC
http://www.3dmark.com/3dm/13475356


----------



## daunow

what do you guys think about the 1060? should I get it instead of the 480? sold my 970 a while ago.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Hequaqua*
> 
> Run GPU-Z while running your benchmarks. Look for perfcap reasons. It will show you what is going on with your card.
> 
> I am posting some results of the new Time Spy benchmark below. You can see on the stock settings what was going on. If you think it is power, then crank it up in AB all the way. On a stock bios you won't do any harm.
> 
> Hope this helps.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I thought I would post my results of the new Time Spy benchmark. These are all done with a single card, so it should give you some idea of what to expect. There is whole thread about some of things that have been pointed out about the benchmark.
> 
> Here is the thread link: http://www.overclock.net/t/1605899/various-futuremark-releases-3dmark-time-spy-directx-12-benchmark
> 
> I will let you make up your mind about the benchmark. My personal view is that a lot of people are putting too much weight into it. I also look at the benchmark as just another tool. Read thread, run it, form your own opinion.
> 
> *Time Spy Benchmark Single Card GTX 970*
> 
> *Stock:*
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *Modded Bios 1 1506/[email protected]:*
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *Modded Bios 2 1544/[email protected]:*
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *Modded Bios 2 1585/[email protected](Afterburner applied OC):*
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I didn't see much gain in overclocking the Vram, so I left it at the 8000mhz.
> 
> Here is the best I could do on two cards:
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The second card is really holding me back. You can see that I hit PWR perfcap briefly. The utilization perfcap had be baffled. It was a lot worse before I lowered the voltage back down to 1.275v(it was 1.31v). It still popped up, but I did get a little better score.
> 
> Just a couple of thoughts:
> There is no combined test in Time Spy
> CPU scores are done as if it was running the CPU test in Firestrike
> 
> Again, read the other thread for some of the issues that have been raised, and responded to by Futuremark.
> 
> I will say it again....it's just another tool in the toolbox. I don't give it much more weight than I do any of the other synthetic benchmarks.
> 
> It does looks amazing though. I tried to record a run, but Shadowplay says it's recording but nothing when it gets done. Mirillis crashes it upon start-up.
> 
> Oh well.....try it out. Let us know what you think!


kinda want to see how it does with A-sync enabled.


----------



## Hequaqua

It looks like a solid card, 6gb Vram, good clocks, etc.

The only thing I don't like, thus far, is that it won't support SLI. I think the AIB partners _*might*_ be able to include it though. From what I have read they all reference boards, just with custom cooling.

I don't plan on upgrading for a while. I might after BF1 is released. If I actually buy it that is. lol


----------



## brettjv

Guys please don't quote entire large posts with a bunch of pics in them, over and over. It's enough to just post a few lines so the people know the post you're responding to.

Keep in mind a lot of folks access OCN on their phones and/or live in places such that they don't have unlimited bandwidth and/or pay for every bit they download.

BTW in case anyone is under that impression, spoiler tags on pics don't stop the pics from having to be downloaded to the local machine.


----------



## Hequaqua

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *brettjv*
> 
> Guys please don't quote entire large posts with a bunch of pics in them, over and over. It's enough to just post a few lines so the people know the post you're responding to.
> 
> Keep in mind a lot of folks access OCN on their phones and/or live in places such that they don't have unlimited bandwidth and/or pay for every bit they download.
> 
> BTW in case anyone is under that impression, spoiler tags on pics don't stop the pics from having to be downloaded to the local machine.


I try to follow that....but thanks for the heads-up on the spoiler tags...I didn't know that...


----------



## sunnyhj

Hi Guys,

i just joined the club a couple of days ago and been trying since to get a stable overclock of my card. Its a Zotac basic edition card (Twin fan). I edited the bios and upped the power limit from 106 to 130 even then when benchmarking my card still shows 'pwr limit' (Green) under perfcap reason sometime (when card hits around 140% tdp).

Current overclocks are >> core - 1448 (+232 on core), memory -1845 (+186 on memory).
i haven't touched the voltage (from what i read zotac has locked the core voltage to 1.2120 on most of its variants)

There is very little artifacts when benching with heaven conveying the current clocks are unstable. but even if i remove the memory overclock i can't seen to get it stable at 1450.

Is there anything i can do to make the card more stable? I can live without memory overclock btw.

I'm currently bummed and have no idea what to do to make it stable at this setting so any help is welcome


----------



## brettjv

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Hequaqua*
> 
> I try to follow that....but thanks for the heads-up on the spoiler tags...I didn't know that...


All good ... the spoiler tags are nice because they make for less scrolling, so by all means keep using them. Just bear in mind they (somewhat unfortunately) don't accomplish the 'bandwidth saving' that one might be hoping for.

I should say ... that's the way things here worked in my time as a mod but I've not kept up with the technical stuff re:the way the site operates the past couple of years, so that MAY have changed but I suspect not as the pics in spoiler tags still always open instantly when clicking the tag, even really high-res ones, so I don't think it has.


----------



## Hequaqua

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *sunnyhj*
> 
> Hi Guys,
> 
> i just joined the club a couple of days ago and been trying since to get a stable overclock of my card. Its a Zotac basic edition card (Twin fan). I edited the bios and upped the power limit from 106 to 130 even then when benchmarking my card still shows 'pwr limit' (Green) under perfcap reason sometime (when card hits around 140% tdp).
> 
> Current overclocks are >> core - 1448 (+232 on core), memory -1845 (+186 on memory).
> i haven't touched the voltage (from what i read zotac has locked the core voltage to 1.2120 on most of its variants)
> 
> There is very little artifacts when benching with heaven conveying the current clocks are unstable. but even if i remove the memory overclock i can't seen to get it stable at 1450.
> 
> Is there anything i can do to make the card more stable? I can live without memory overclock btw.
> 
> I'm currently bummed and have no idea what to do to make it stable at this setting so any help is welcome


Post your bios in this thread, and ask Mr-Dark to take a look.

http://www.overclock.net/t/1573308/nvidia-gtx-900-cards-custom-bios-upon-request


----------



## sunnyhj

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Hequaqua*
> 
> Post your bios in this thread, and ask Mr-Dark to take a look.
> 
> http://www.overclock.net/t/1573308/nvidia-gtx-900-cards-custom-bios-upon-request


Thanks! I'll try posting there.


----------



## Hequaqua

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *sunnyhj*
> 
> Thanks! I'll try posting there.


Your Welcome. Good luck!


----------



## daunow

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *brettjv*
> 
> Guys please don't quote entire large posts with a bunch of pics in them, over and over. It's enough to just post a few lines so the people know the post you're responding to.
> 
> Keep in mind a lot of folks access OCN on their phones and/or live in places such that they don't have unlimited bandwidth and/or pay for every bit they download.
> 
> BTW in case anyone is under that impression, spoiler tags on pics don't stop the pics from having to be downloaded to the local machine.


Normally I do, but my bad.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Hequaqua*
> 
> Post your bios in this thread, and ask Mr-Dark to take a look.
> 
> http://www.overclock.net/t/1573308/nvidia-gtx-900-cards-custom-bios-upon-request


Was gonna say the same
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Hequaqua*
> 
> It looks like a solid card, 6gb Vram, good clocks, etc.
> 
> The only thing I don't like, thus far, is that it won't support SLI. I think the AIB partners _*might*_ be able to include it though. From what I have read they all reference boards, just with custom cooling.
> 
> I don't plan on upgrading for a while. I might after BF1 is released. If I actually buy it that is. lol


You probably will just to test out your card and stuff, specially on DX12.

I am still waiting on the 480's AIB's, and I really want to give RED team a try, but I don't know, the 480 launch has been rather disorganized compare to the 1060.
Definitely getting myself a MSi of either card.

I'll see though.

By the way does anyone know is MSi cards have a backplate?


----------



## Hequaqua

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *daunow*
> 
> Normally I do, but my bad.
> Was gonna say the same
> You probably will just to test out your card and stuff, specially on DX12.
> 
> I am still waiting on the 480's AIB's, and I really want to give RED team a try, but I don't know, the 480 launch has been rather disorganized compare to the 1060.
> Definitely getting myself a MSi of either card.
> 
> I'll see though.
> 
> By the way does anyone know is MSi cards have a backplate?


It looks like they both will:

1060


Source

RX480:


Source


----------



## duganator

I'm hitting mid to high 70s on my g1 gaming at 100% fan speed with no over volting, is that too high? Thinking about replacing the thermal paste


----------



## duganator

To update my last post, I removed the cooler and reapplied the thermal paste. While I was cleaning the heatsink and fans I noticed that one of the fans on my g1 gaming had a fair bit of resistance compared to the other two. I plugged the card back in and noticed the fan wasn't spinning. Any advice on how to fix this?


----------



## daunow

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Hequaqua*
> 
> It looks like they both will
> 
> Source


yeahh
thanks

Kind of liked the feel of the back-plates after I got the FTW+ and also how they look, wouldn't mind paying the extra $ for it.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *duganator*
> 
> I'm hitting mid to high 70s on my g1 gaming at 100% fan speed with no over volting, is that too high? Thinking about replacing the thermal paste


Almost the same temps as mines, mines were probably 5c higher though.


----------



## Cakewalk_S

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *daunow*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Hequaqua*
> 
> It looks like they both will
> 
> Source
> 
> 
> 
> yeahh
> thanks
> 
> Kind of liked the feel of the back-plates after I got the FTW+ and also how they look, wouldn't mind paying the extra $ for it.
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *duganator*
> 
> I'm hitting mid to high 70s on my g1 gaming at 100% fan speed with no over volting, is that too high? Thinking about replacing the thermal paste
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Almost the same temps as mines, mines were probably 5c higher though.
Click to expand...

Dang! I'm really fortunate. Not sure what thermal paste ASUS used on my replacement card but I have yet to see over 56C with a custom fan curve that doesn't have my fans go over 45%...


Card does 1520MHz stable on stock volts and 8GHz memory. Quite simply I'm amazed. I haven't even ran into an issue hitting the TDP limit with it set to 120%...which I believe outs me around 188w @ 1520MHz which id darn good/


----------



## Benjiw

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Cakewalk_S*
> 
> Dang! I'm really fortunate. Not sure what thermal paste ASUS used on my replacement card but I have yet to see over 56C with a custom fan curve that doesn't have my fans go over 45%...
> 
> 
> Card does 1520MHz stable on stock volts and 8GHz memory. Quite simply I'm amazed. I haven't even ran into an issue hitting the TDP limit with it set to 120%...which I believe outs me around 188w @ 1520MHz which id darn good/


How much higher can it go? push that bad boy!


----------



## Cakewalk_S

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Benjiw*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Cakewalk_S*
> 
> Dang! I'm really fortunate. Not sure what thermal paste ASUS used on my replacement card but I have yet to see over 56C with a custom fan curve that doesn't have my fans go over 45%...
> 
> 
> Card does 1520MHz stable on stock volts and 8GHz memory. Quite simply I'm amazed. I haven't even ran into an issue hitting the TDP limit with it set to 120%...which I believe outs me around 188w @ 1520MHz which id darn good/
> 
> 
> 
> How much higher can it go? push that bad boy!
Click to expand...

Scared! Lol. After my last card dying...99% sure it wasn't because of overclocking.. I'm abit gingerish. Plus with a 450w PSU...yea... not the greatest idea to push the card so much. lol Only game I might need something more than 1500MHz right now is FC4 if I want to run 4x txaa...

I gotta work on driver tweaks. I fully removed the old drivers since I had a few weeks before my replacement. For some reason I couldn't get BF4 to run lastnight at my custom 75Hz resolution...when it went to full screen it said input not supported. So not sure what that's about...I'll try on stock 60Hz res this weekend.


----------



## duganator

So it also looks like my card is capping at 80% tdp under full load. Is a custom bios the way around this?


----------



## Hequaqua

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *duganator*
> 
> So it also looks like my card is capping at 80% tdp under full load. Is a custom bios the way around
> this?


I'm sure there is. A lot of cards have the voltage locked...so it might not help a lot.

Post your bios here, and ask Mr-Dark to take a look:

http://www.overclock.net/t/1573308/nvidia-gtx-900-cards-custom-bios-upon-request

Good Luck!


----------



## duganator

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Hequaqua*
> 
> I'm sure there is. A lot of cards have the voltage locked...so it might not help a lot.
> 
> Post your bios here, and ask Mr-Dark to take a look:
> 
> http://www.overclock.net/t/1573308/nvidia-gtx-900-cards-custom-bios-upon-request
> 
> Good Luck!


Nice, thank you, I made a post in there. Hopefully he reads it. The third fan on my g1 gaming is basically dead, do you think I can just strap a 120mm fan to it until I get a new card and rma this one?


----------



## Hequaqua

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *duganator*
> 
> Nice, thank you, I made a post in there. Hopefully he reads it. The third fan on my g1 gaming is basically dead, do you think I can just strap a 120mm fan to it until I get a new card and rma this one?


I'm sure you can find a solution to keep it cool. As far as a RMA, that would depend on the mfg., since you removed the HSF, and reapplied thermal compound. Some of the mfgs. are more forgiving. You would have to check with them.

I have a little 90mm Bgears fan with the rubber mounts. I have it setting on the top of my top card pulling air away. It seems to help. FYI, I'm a little OCD when it comes to temps. I see my card hit 64-65° and I freak a little. lol


----------



## Hequaqua

OK....here I go again.









New Driver: http://nvidia.custhelp.com/app/answers/detail/a_id/4202/~/geforce-hot-fix-driver-version-368.95

Note: This is a hotfix driver~Fixed DPC latency bug on Pascal GPUs. It is however compatible with the 970's. Just unapproved in 3DMark.

I think I got this sorted out. I did find a mistake in one of the charts I posted before. I think it was Firestrike. I listed the Graphics score, but somehow got the actual benchmark score entered instead.

I am posting the links to the spreadsheets, so if anyone finds a discrepancy please let me know via a PM.

*Valley*
Valley 1080p Single card v SLI *Link*Valley 1080p/1440p/4k


Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!






Valley 1080p/1440p/4k *Link*


Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!







*Heaven*
Heaven 1080p Single card v SLI *Link*


Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!






Heaven 1080p/1440p/4k *Link*


Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!







*Firestrike*
Firestrike 1080p Single card v SLI *Link*


Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!






Firestrike 1080p/1440p/4k *Link*


Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!







*Time Spy*
Time Spy 1080p Single card V SLI *Link*


Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!






Time Spy 1080p/1440p/4k *Link*


Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!







I didn't have a single crash. The only issue I had, and maybe someone can chime in. When I install a new driver, or disable SLI, it sometimes uses my secondary card for single mode. I tried several different combinations of installing, restarting, enabling, disabling, but still on these runs in single card, it used my secondary card. They scores didn't seem to change much, all within the margin of error. The only thing I didn't do was actually remove the card from my machine. As soon as I enable SLI, it puts my first card as the primary. Frustrating!


----------



## Jugurnot

Hey there 970 owners. I'm looking for a quick answer regarding my overclock potential on my MSI twin frozr card.

With stock bios set to max 110% power limit I can achieve 1460mhz on the core, max volts are 1.225v.

I have had my bios modified with the TDP limit removed and volts locked at 1.250v, and can achieve 1501mhz and still remain stable (1 hr of gaming on The Division). Still no (stable) overclock on the memory.

Is this average? I believe 1501mhz core / 7600mhz mem is unstable, but 1501 mhz core / 3500mhz mem is stable. Am I wrong to think memory should overclcok higher?

Anyway, just looking for some feed back, I could just have bad silicon.


----------



## Hequaqua

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jugurnot*
> 
> Hey there 970 owners. I'm looking for a quick answer regarding my overclock potential on my MSI twin frozr card.
> 
> With stock bios set to max 110% power limit I can achieve 1460mhz on the core, max volts are 1.225v.
> 
> I have had my bios modified with the TDP limit removed and volts locked at 1.250v, and can achieve 1501mhz and still remain stable (1 hr of gaming on The Division). Still no (stable) overclock on the memory.
> 
> Is this average? I believe 1501mhz core / 7600mhz mem is unstable, but 1501 mhz core / 3500mhz mem is stable. Am I wrong to think memory should overclcok higher?
> 
> Anyway, just looking for some feed back, I could just have bad silicon.


What Vram do you have?(Use GPU-Z to look at the maker, as well as your ASIC score).

I have two MSI cards. One I can OC to 1585+/8200 if I pump up the voltage. The other one doesn't over clock nearly as well. About 1506/8000 I have found is a nice stable OC(depending on Vram). Both of my cards are at 1506/[email protected] I think the TDP is set to 305w.


----------



## tashcz

Guys, for achieving better FPS, how much does VRAM frequency matter? Is there any point clocking it to 8GHz?

I've got a Gigabyte G1 and my boost is 1329. I can OC it to 1429 boost but that's most I can get without artifacts in Heaven. If I get artifacts, what should I do, pump up the voltage? Because whatever I do, my voltage is 1.25V max. Sliders don't do a thing about voltage.


----------



## Hequaqua

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *tashcz*
> 
> Guys, for achieving better FPS, how much does VRAM frequency matter? Is there any point clocking it to 8GHz?
> 
> I've got a Gigabyte G1 and my boost is 1329. I can OC it to 1429 boost but that's most I can get without artifacts in Heaven. If I get artifacts, what should I do, pump up the voltage? Because whatever I do, my voltage is 1.25V max. Sliders don't do a thing about voltage.


Are you using afterburner? If so, you have to go to the settings tab to unlock it:


It also might be locked at 1.25v via the bios. Try that and see what happens. Also, slide the power bar all the way up. You won't hurt anything. Try to keeps the temps reasonable too.


----------



## tashcz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Hequaqua*
> 
> Are you using afterburner? If so, you have to got the settings tab to unlock it:
> 
> 
> It also might be locked at 1.25v via the bios. Try that and see what happens. Also, slide the power bar all the way up. You won't hurt anything. Try to keeps the temps reasonable too.


Hey, thanks for a quick response. I did pull the slider all to the right, that's somewhere around 80mV more, and it's still capped at 1.25V. My temps using Heaven are ~65c. I did unlock that option in settings, but the thing is it just won't go up more than 1.25V. I've asked Mr Dark to mod the BIOS and unlock the voltage if it's factory limited to 1.25 which is probable. Anyway, it's a pity I get artifacts that early while overclocking. I was hoping to get to 1450MHz with boost before I had to mod the BIOS.

By the way, is it the Heaven benchmark that might cause artifacts, maybe they won't appear somewhere else? I'm downloading 3DMark right now to check there also. Could you reccomend me a good software to check for artifacts?

Thanks!


----------



## Hequaqua

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *tashcz*
> 
> Hey, thanks for a quick response. I did pull the slider all to the right, that's somewhere around 80mV more, and it's still capped at 1.25V. My temps using Heaven are ~65c. I did unlock that option in settings, but the thing is it just won't go up more than 1.25V. I've asked Mr Dark to mod the BIOS and unlock the voltage if it's factory limited to 1.25 which is probable. Anyway, it's a pity I get artifacts that early while overclocking. I was hoping to get to 1450MHz with boost before I had to mod the BIOS.
> 
> By the way, is it the Heaven benchmark that might cause artifacts, maybe they won't appear somewhere else? I'm downloading 3DMark right now to check there also. Could you reccomend me a good software to check for artifacts?
> 
> Thanks!


Any of them are decent. It depends on what kind of artifacts. If you get plashes of color...or star-like, then the memory is normally high. Black/red screen normally means the core is too high. For the 970's about 1550/8000(with some Vram is doing great)

A bios mod would really help unleash the power of your card.


----------



## Benjiw

Is this the fastest 970 single card run on valley?


----------



## Dan-H

Maybe I should ask this on the PSU forum, but Is my Seasonic X-650 sufficient to add a second MSI GTX 970 4G in SLI. to the daily driver rig in my sig,

This would be for a 1440p display upgrade.

edit: The second card is in a family member's system and it might get an upgrade later this year to a GTX 1070 for gaming.

The other power hogs in the system are:

4790K is at 4.7Ghz and t 1.275 to 1.28 Vcore. I push it fairly hard with non-gaming workloads, and don't game much but occasionally I do.
during stress tests, max package power according to HWinfo is 96W.

16 GB Ram, one SSD, two spinners, 6-7 fans, so not much else.

thoughts?

or should I sell the two and buy a GTX 1070 ?


----------



## hertz9753

That is a pretty good PSU and could probably do it. I would sell the 970 and upgrade to the 1070 though.


----------



## Hequaqua

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Benjiw*
> 
> Is this the fastest 970 single card run on valley?


It might be....I didn't look through the list though.

http://www.overclock.net/t/1360884/official-top-30-unigine-valley-benchmark-1-0

I do know that it wouldn't be accepted.....You would have to look at the rules for posting. I do know from experience that the screen shot that you posted can me manipulated because it's a HTML page. I think for it to count you need a screen shot of the end of the run. If you have that, then submit it.

EDIT: Don't take that as I think that you altered the image. I have seen them altered though. I can't top that score though.

Here is the best I can do(1596/8200):


Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!







Also, @Vellinious said to disable the CPU to just two cores and OC them. My run above was at 4.5ghz with just two cores enabled. I also OC'd my ram from 1600 to 1866. I didn't make a run at 1600, so I'm not sure if it hurt or helped.


----------



## hurricane28

New graphics score: http://www.3dmark.com/3dm/13619994

Don't know what happens with the physics but its all over the place.. perhaps driver issue or something, never seen so much difference in physics at the same clock speed.


----------



## Hequaqua

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *hurricane28*
> 
> New graphics score: http://www.3dmark.com/3dm/13619994
> 
> Don't know what happens with the physics but its all over the place.. perhaps driver issue or something, never seen so much difference in physics at the same clock speed.


Nice!


----------



## BulletSponge

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *hurricane28*
> 
> New graphics score: http://www.3dmark.com/3dm/13619994
> 
> Don't know what happens with the physics but its all over the place.. perhaps driver issue or something, never seen so much difference in physics at the same clock speed.


That is a good score, well done!


----------



## Benjiw

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Hequaqua*
> 
> It might be....I didn't look through the list though.
> 
> http://www.overclock.net/t/1360884/official-top-30-unigine-valley-benchmark-1-0
> 
> I do know that it wouldn't be accepted.....You would have to look at the rules for posting. I do know from experience that the screen shot that you posted can me manipulated because it's a HTML page. I think for it to count you need a screen shot of the end of the run. If you have that, then submit it.
> 
> EDIT: Don't take that as I think that you altered the image. I have seen them altered though. I can't top that score though.
> 
> Here is the best I can do(1596/8200):
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Also, @Vellinious said to disable the CPU to just two cores and OC them. My run above was at 4.5ghz with just two cores enabled. I also OC'd my ram from 1600 to 1866. I didn't make a run at 1600, so I'm not sure if it hurt or helped.


Any reason as to why you need to disable cores?


----------



## Hequaqua

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Benjiw*
> 
> Any reason as to why you need to disable cores?


Well Valley doesn't use but like 2 at most, as far as I can tell. I'm just going on what he said. It does seem to help a bit.


----------



## Vellinious

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Benjiw*
> 
> Any reason as to why you need to disable cores?


Yes. To get more core clock out of the CPU. Valley won't use but two cores during the run, so....disable all but 2 cores, disable hyperthreading, and use the extra thermal headroom to overclock the CPU more. It becomes more and more important, as you add GPU power.


----------



## hurricane28

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Hequaqua*
> 
> Nice!


Thnx, it appears that the newest driver is a very good benchmark driver. It gives me 200 point more at the same clock speed as with the other drivers.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Hequaqua*
> 
> Nice!


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *BulletSponge*
> 
> That is a good score, well done!


Thnx man. What is your best score?


----------



## Benjiw

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *hurricane28*
> 
> Thnx, it appears that the newest driver is a very good benchmark driver. It gives me 200 point more at the same clock speed as with the other drivers.
> 
> Thnx man. What is your best score?


Agreed as my valley bench shows.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Vellinious*
> 
> Yes. To get more core clock out of the CPU. Valley won't use but two cores during the run, so....disable all but 2 cores, disable hyperthreading, and use the extra thermal headroom to overclock the CPU more. It becomes more and more important, as you add GPU power.


I mean...

How much more can I get?


----------



## Vellinious

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Benjiw*
> 
> Agreed as my valley bench shows.
> I mean...
> 
> How much more can I get?


Need to bring the memory up if you want to get much higher. Unigine loves memory clock.....


----------



## hurricane28

Not only Unigine, Firestrike also likes high memory speed. I actually seen higher gains in clocking memory than GPU clock speed after 1500Mhz.


----------



## hurricane28

Looks like good news fellas: http://www.overclock3d.net/news/gpu_displays/nvidia_has_agreed_to_a_preliminary_settlement_after_gtx_970_3_5gb_memory_fiasco/1

Hopefully this is true.


----------



## Cakewalk_S

Well I was going to post a lengthy guide on how to overvolt your ASUS GTX970 STRIX via MSI Afterburner...but after this morning...no way...

I relaunched the program with the i2c control via the hack...so I have full actual voltage monitoring from the voltage controller. So I see its still at 1.186v max load... decide to bump it up all the way upto +40 on the voltage. I start to get a little artifacts at 1525MHz core..so I decide to end the overvolting... So I load Unreal Tournament...and what do I see???? 1.356V on the GPU!!! WTH????????????????
So basically I honestly think the hack is really bugged or something is majorly wrong with the setting and monitoring because even at the 0 overvolt I was seeing 1.356v on the GPU core... Which, now thinking about it, if I didn't know this, that was probably the culprit of my GPU dying...


----------



## Hequaqua

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *hurricane28*
> 
> Looks like good news fellas: http://www.overclock3d.net/news/gpu_displays/nvidia_has_agreed_to_a_preliminary_settlement_after_gtx_970_3_5gb_memory_fiasco/1
> 
> Hopefully this is true.


Looks to be true.

Here is the link for the court documents:

https://cdn0.vox-cdn.com/uploads/chorus_asset/file/6860145/in_re_nvidia_gtx_970_graphics_chip_litigation.0.pdf


----------



## hurricane28

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Hequaqua*
> 
> Looks to be true.
> 
> Here is the link for the court documents:
> 
> https://cdn0.vox-cdn.com/uploads/chorus_asset/file/6860145/in_re_nvidia_gtx_970_graphics_chip_litigation.0.pdf


Yeah but only in the USA unfortunately...


----------



## Hequaqua

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *hurricane28*
> 
> Yeah but only in the USA unfortunately...


True.









If this happens that will bring my costs for my 970's down to around 500.00US with the free game that I got.


----------



## rfarmer

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Hequaqua*
> 
> True.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> If this happens that will bring my costs for my 970's down to around 500.00US with the free game that I got.


I am getting ready to get a 1070 and that is the one thing pissing me off, no free games.


----------



## Hequaqua

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *rfarmer*
> 
> I am getting ready to get a 1070 and that is the one thing pissing me off, no free games.


Wait a bit, maybe they will offer something when the 1060's hit.


----------



## rfarmer

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Hequaqua*
> 
> Wait a bit, maybe they will offer something when the 1060's hit.


Yeah I hope so. When I got my 970 I got Assassin Creed Syndicate and with my R9 270 I got both Thief and Tomb Raider (2013), that was a score.


----------



## Hequaqua

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *rfarmer*
> 
> Yeah I hope so. When I got my 970 I got Assassin Creed Syndicate and with my R9 270 I got both Thief and Tomb Raider (2013), that was a score.


With my R9 270x I got BF4. With the second 970 I got the Division. I haven't really played it that much. It looks great, just too much crap for me sort through. I'm a BF4 guy. I still play it everyday, and still enjoy it. I can play in on Ultra and keep 144fps with no issues. I'm actually coming up on having 2500/hrs played. lol

I need a life....lmao


----------



## pokerapar88

Hey guys! I wanted to know if there's any chance I can get 1500+mhz on the core for 24/7 on a G1 Gaming 970 or if there's any way to get a guido on how to modify the F42 BIOS safely to get there as anything above 1495mhz fails no matter if I give it 0 or 80+mv on the core. heck, I can get to 1480mhz with 0+mv but avobe that i get a grey screen and driver crash

thanks!

L


----------



## Hequaqua

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *pokerapar88*
> 
> Hey guys! I wanted to know if there's any chance I can get 1500+mhz on the core for 24/7 on a G1 Gaming 970 or if there's any way to get a guido on how to modify the F42 BIOS safely to get there as anything above 1495mhz fails no matter if I give it 0 or 80+mv on the core. heck, I can get to 1480mhz with 0+mv but avobe that i get a grey screen and driver crash
> 
> thanks!
> 
> L


Read this first:
http://www.overclock.net/t/1517316/extract-and-flash-gtx-970-and-980-firmware-zosons-h2o-and-air-custom-bios

With a custom bios you should be able to, unless you have a low asic. Even with that most can hit around 1550+. A bios mod will do wonders unless your card is locked(voltage) by the pcb itself. I don't think that card is. Someone will chime in. You need to extract your bios using GPU-Z first and back it up. Use a copy to mod if you are going to go that route.

A lot of people use a command prompt to flash. I don't.

Read that thread, then see what you can do. If modding is something your interested in and don't want to mess with it a lot. Mr-Dark has a custom bios thread. You just upload your stock bios, let him know what you would like, and he will mod it for you.

Here is that thread:
http://www.overclock.net/t/1573308/nvidia-gtx-900-cards-custom-bios-upon-request

I've modded mine and flashed them over 25-30 times each without a issue. I was scared to at first, but now, it doesn't bother me a bit. It also helps if you have iGPU on your CPU, that way if the flash doesn't go as planned, you MIGHT be able to get it flashed back and operating.

Good luck!









Note: Here is a link showing how I flash mine. I'm odd, but since I'm in SLI, I remove one card.


----------



## duganator

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *pokerapar88*
> 
> Hey guys! I wanted to know if there's any chance I can get 1500+mhz on the core for 24/7 on a G1 Gaming 970 or if there's any way to get a guido on how to modify the F42 BIOS safely to get there as anything above 1495mhz fails no matter if I give it 0 or 80+mv on the core. heck, I can get to 1480mhz with 0+mv but avobe that i get a grey screen and driver crash
> 
> thanks!
> 
> L


I have a super low asic g1 970(64%) and my everyday bios is 1531 mhz. You should really post in the custom bios section the guy linked above and get him to make a custom one for you.


----------



## Vellinious

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Cakewalk_S*
> 
> Well I was going to post a lengthy guide on how to overvolt your ASUS GTX970 STRIX via MSI Afterburner...but after this morning...no way...
> 
> I relaunched the program with the i2c control via the hack...so I have full actual voltage monitoring from the voltage controller. So I see its still at 1.186v max load... decide to bump it up all the way upto +40 on the voltage. I start to get a little artifacts at 1525MHz core..so I decide to end the overvolting... So I load Unreal Tournament...and what do I see???? 1.356V on the GPU!!! WTH????????????????
> So basically I honestly think the hack is really bugged or something is majorly wrong with the setting and monitoring because even at the 0 overvolt I was seeing 1.356v on the GPU core... Which, now thinking about it, if I didn't know this, that was probably the culprit of my GPU dying...


That sucks, man. I never cared for the STRIX, because of it's severe limitations. Still sucks that it died, though.


----------



## Hequaqua

First let me say, that our AC is down. All I have is a little window unit in here. It's as old as I am I think. So the high temps aren't out of the ordinary.

The average temps look good though. You can see no throttling of the GPU core/memory, voltage is right were it's supposed to be too. The CPU average temp isn't too bad either, considering it's still warm in here.

I am at [email protected] This after playing BF4 for around 40 minutes:


Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!







Does anyone know what the specs are for BF1 yet?

I was hoping to get an invite to play the Alpha, but no invite yet. Anyone here played it?


----------



## rfarmer

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Hequaqua*
> 
> First let me say, that our AC is down. All I have is a little window unit in here. It's as old as I am I think. So the high temps aren't out of the ordinary.
> 
> The average temps look good though. You can see no throttling of the GPU core/memory, voltage is right were it's supposed to be too. The CPU average temp isn't too bad either, considering it's still warm in here.
> 
> I am at [email protected] This after playing BF4 for around 40 minutes:
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Does anyone know what the specs are for BF1 yet?
> 
> I was hoping to get an invite to play the Alpha, but no invite yet. Anyone here played it?


http://www.game-debate.com/games/index.php?g_id=9002&game=Battlefield%201

That is showing a 6600k and GTX 970, so you should be golden.


----------



## Hequaqua

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *rfarmer*
> 
> http://www.game-debate.com/games/index.php?g_id=9002&game=Battlefield%201
> 
> That is showing a 6600k and GTX 970, so you should be golden.


Hey thanks!

Here is the little report:


Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


----------



## pokerapar88

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Hequaqua*
> 
> Read this first:
> http://www.overclock.net/t/1517316/extract-and-flash-gtx-970-and-980-firmware-zosons-h2o-and-air-custom-bios
> 
> With a custom bios you should be able to, unless you have a low asic. Even with that most can hit around 1550+. A bios mod will do wonders unless your card is locked(voltage) by the pcb itself. I don't think that card is. Someone will chime in. You need to extract your bios using GPU-Z first and back it up. Use a copy to mod if you are going to go that route.
> 
> A lot of people use a command prompt to flash. I don't.
> 
> Read that thread, then see what you can do. If modding is something your interested in and don't want to mess with it a lot. Mr-Dark has a custom bios thread. You just upload your stock bios, let him know what you would like, and he will mod it for you.
> 
> Here is that thread:
> http://www.overclock.net/t/1573308/nvidia-gtx-900-cards-custom-bios-upon-request
> 
> I've modded mine and flashed them over 25-30 times each without a issue. I was scared to at first, but now, it doesn't bother me a bit. It also helps if you have iGPU on your CPU, that way if the flash doesn't go as planned, you MIGHT be able to get it flashed back and operating.
> 
> Good luck!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Note: Here is a link showing how I flash mine. I'm odd, but since I'm in SLI, I remove one card.


Thanks a lot for the detailed explanation. I was reading other guys comments and for mi ASIC which is 73% I really doubt I'll get more than 1540mhz for everyday use and with a lot of tweaking behind it. So 30-40mhz more is worth all the hassle?

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *duganator*
> 
> I have a super low asic g1 970(64%) and my everyday bios is 1531 mhz. You should really post in the custom bios section the guy linked above and get him to make a custom one for you.


Thanks mate!, though I doubt that less than 50mhz will do much for everyday use to make a difference. I thought I would be able to get more with less of a hassle


----------



## Hequaqua

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *pokerapar88*
> 
> Thanks a lot for the detailed explanation. I was reading other guys comments and for mi ASIC which is 73% I really doubt I'll get more than 1540mhz for everyday use and with a lot of tweaking behind it. So 30-40mhz more is worth all the hassle?
> Thanks mate!, though I doubt that less than 50mhz will do much for everyday use to make a difference. I thought I would be able to get more with less of a hassle


Well, by modding the bios you get rid of having to use software to OC. I'm at 1506 in SLI. I used a bios that was 1544, and yea, you wouldn't see a huge difference. I just hated to have Afterburner/Precision X or whatever software you might use to OC.

Have you made some benchmarks runs with GPU-Z running and watching the sensors tab? You can look there to see if you are getting perfcaps that are limiting your card.

I mean, if your happy with the way it is, then leave it be. I like to use mine to benchmark so even with a modded bios, I still have a little room to OC. I'm limited to my second card in SLI, and it's not as good of a OC'er than the first card.

Your welcome for the info....there are a lot of people who are helpful here. So, if you have anymore questions, just ask...someone will chime in.


----------



## khanmein

anyone here using liquid metal on the resistor that measure the power limit TDP like this guy?


----------



## Vellinious

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *khanmein*
> 
> anyone here using liquid metal on the resistor that measure the power limit TDP like this guy?


I don't know why you'd do that, since a bios mod with higher power limits and TDP do the same thing......


----------



## ApocalyPS3

Not sure if this is where I ask my question, as these forums are sooo big. (insert lame "Thats what she said")

I have a Gigabyte G1 gaming GTX 970 and GPU-z is telling me my ASIC is 83.5% and is higher than 99.2% of other users in their database.

Question 1 - Did I get really lucky?

Question 2 - So Im running some benchmarks with EVGA and OC scanner plasma and Im already at +175 (1630mhz) on the gpu and I'm only hitting 80% of TDP at 76c. Am I at risk of killing my card? I dont want to go any higher and kill my card but when I google my predicament I cant find anything with that high of and ASIC score or gpu frequency.

TY for any assistance you can give me



^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^ This was at +200 GPU offset.

Note: I have not done memory OC yet and I will probably not do so because I have crappy Elpida memory


----------



## Hequaqua

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ApocalyPS3*
> 
> Not sure if this is where I ask my question, as these forums are sooo big. (insert lame "Thats what she said")
> 
> I have a Gigabyte G1 gaming GTX 970 and GPU-z is telling me my ASIC is 83.5% and is higher than 99.2% of other users in their database.
> 
> Question 1 - Did I get really lucky?
> 
> Question 2 - So Im running some benchmarks with EVGA and OC scanner plasma and Im already at +175 (1630mhz) on the gpu and I'm only hitting 80% of TDP at 76c. Am I at risk of killing my card? I dont want to go any higher and kill my card but when I google my predicament I cant find anything with that high of and ASIC score or gpu frequency.
> 
> TY for any assistance you can give me


ASIC is just a number that predicts how the chip may act with voltages(leakage). Higher ASIC chips "normally" overclock very well though. There are a lot more factors that are involved though, PCB/Cooling/etc.

There isn't anything that you can do that will harm the chip(on the stock bios)....other than thermals really.

As long as your chip is staying cool...then OC the heck out of it! The worse result will be a crash. As long as your don't mod the bios, you can't really harm the card. You can use GPU-Z to see if you are hitting any perfcaps.

Yea, that is a nice ASIC though....open it up...see what it can do!!!


----------



## ApocalyPS3

So I tried going to +225 and started to get artifacts around 3 min into it. I ran the artifact detector and my driver reset, so for now the +200 1654mhz seems to be stable at 30 min stress.

The memory on the other hand probably sucks because its ELpida but here goes nothing...


----------



## Hequaqua

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ApocalyPS3*
> 
> So I tried going to +225 and started to get artifacts around 3 min into it. I ran the artifact detector and my driver reset, so for now the +200 1654mhz seems to be stable at 30 min stress.
> 
> The memory on the other hand probably sucks because its ELpida but here goes nothing...


One of my cards has Elpida, and it doesn't OC nearly as well as the Samsung.

Just push it until it crashes then back it down a little at a time until it's stable. Artifacts in my opinion are related to the OC on the Vram. Some might agree/disagree, but that's how I've always looked at.

Temps can play a big role too....as well as the power settings. You should be able to crank the power all the up without any issue, as well as voltage. I think the max is 1.314v, but that would be via a bios mod. The most you will see with software is 1.275v. Even with a bios mod, software will report it as 1.275v max.

Looks like you have a really nice card though.


----------



## ApocalyPS3

Reading around I see that Elpida memory can be stable around 1900mhz, so thats where I am starting at.


----------



## rfarmer

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ApocalyPS3*
> 
> Reading around I see that Elpida memory can be stable around 1900mhz, so thats where I am starting at.


I have Elpida and mine is fine at 2000 MHz.

oops I have Hynix, never mind.


----------



## hurricane28

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Hequaqua*
> 
> One of my cards has Elpida, and it doesn't OC nearly as well as the Samsung.
> 
> Just push it until it crashes then back it down a little at a time until it's stable. *Artifacts in my opinion are related to the OC on the Vram*. Some might agree/disagree, but that's how I've always looked at.
> 
> Temps can play a big role too....as well as the power settings. You should be able to crank the power all the up without any issue, as well as voltage. I think the max is 1.314v, but that would be via a bios mod. The most you will see with software is 1.275v. Even with a bios mod, software will report it as 1.275v max.
> 
> Looks like you have a really nice card though.


Agreed tot he bold text. I had the same problem in Firestrike, i later realized it has to do with heat and it became stable when i put an additional fan blowing on the vrm's and vram.


----------



## ApocalyPS3

Well I wasn't running any OC on my memory but I was almost at 1700mhz on the GPU

Update: So I was +200 GPU and +300 MEM - I fired up WoW on ultra settings (Uses alot of vram) and I crashed like 2 min into the game. Earlier I was was running with no OC on GPU and +300 MEM and didn't crash at all. So doesn't this point to the GPU causing the crash?

I am now down to +175 GPU and +300 MEM and will test it shortly


----------



## syl1979

The Elpida memory on my msi 970 was working well with +650.... Maybe i was lucky


----------



## tashcz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *syl1979*
> 
> The Elpida memory on my msi 970 was working well with +650.... Maybe i was lucky


Did you see any FireStrike/game benefits from going to 650?


----------



## syl1979

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *tashcz*
> 
> Did you see any FireStrike/game benefits from going to 650?


A little bit.

with +500
Valley 1775
Firestrike Graphic 13771 http://www.3dmark.com/fs/6308539

with +650
Valley 1818
Firestrike Graphic 13872 http://www.3dmark.com/fs/6308709

Direct comparison :
http://www.3dmark.com/compare/fs/6308709/fs/6308539#

(I have only HTML files left for the valley test. and I don't have my 970 anymore)

Add one pic with high memory frequency


----------



## Benjiw

Push it to the limit!


----------



## daffy.duck

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Benjiw*
> 
> Push it to the limit!


Holy hell! That's a great clocker.


----------



## tashcz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Benjiw*
> 
> Push it to the limit!


What voltage did you need for that?


----------



## Vellinious

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *tashcz*
> 
> What voltage did you need for that?


He's got a very high ASIC card there. I would imagine the voltage would be around 1.275v or 1.281v. The thermals are, for most people, the limiting factor with Maxwell. If you want to see 1600+ stable, and running well, you need to keep the core below about 35c....the cooler the better.

That said, Valley is a really poor performance benchmark for GPUs, as the CPU plays too much of a role in the overall score. A VERY high clocked CPU will increase the score by a few hundred points....more, in some cases. The more powerful the cards, the more the CPU will hold them back in Valley.

The graphics tests in Firestrike, TImespy or even Unigine Heaven are a much better gauge as to how well the GPU is running as the CPU overclock plays a very small role in the graphics tests.


----------



## Benjiw

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *tashcz*
> 
> What voltage did you need for that?


I think Mr Dark put the voltage at 1.3v or there abouts.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Vellinious*
> 
> He's got a very high ASIC card there. I would imagine the voltage would be around 1.275v or 1.281v. The thermals are, for most people, the limiting factor with Maxwell. If you want to see 1600+ stable, and running well, you need to keep the core below about 35c....the cooler the better.
> 
> That said, Valley is a really poor performance benchmark for GPUs, as the CPU plays too much of a role in the overall score. A VERY high clocked CPU will increase the score by a few hundred points....more, in some cases. The more powerful the cards, the more the CPU will hold them back in Valley.
> 
> The graphics tests in Firestrike, TImespy or even Unigine Heaven are a much better gauge as to how well the GPU is running as the CPU overclock plays a very small role in the graphics tests.


True although the higher the core I still hit power limits sadly so it holds back my score. Keeping it cool is the key to the higher clocks when benching, I tend to keep the core lower when gaming because I don't like having my fans at 100% and its not worth it, with my chip at 4.7ghz anf 4.7ghz uncore I get well over any 300fps in csgo and in rust 70-90fps not sure of the FPS in the culling, Overwatch 70-80fps and all these are with everything maxed out. 2400mhz ram with CL 11-12-12-28-1 not sure if I got lucky with my Corsair ram as most people say they don't clock well.


----------



## tashcz

Is 1.3V safe if you keep it under 75c? Even with a BIOS mod?


----------



## Benjiw

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *tashcz*
> 
> Is 1.3V safe if you keep it under 75c? Even with a BIOS mod?


My card only hits 66c after hours of gaming, I can reduce that by playing with my fan curves in speedfan as I've not found the right balance between having low noise levels and low temps, I like my PC quiet, my card idles at 30c because I don't have my 3xSP120's running until the card hits 33c+


----------



## Moparman

My 3 with custom bios do 1553 24/7 and can bench at 1603 no problem.


----------



## Benjiw

For those wondering on the ASIC its here.


----------



## Vellinious

Most of them won't even reach 1.3v after vdroop. I would bet that if you read actual voltage with a voltmeter, it's closer to 1.23 somewhere. 1.3v would be too hot for air, yes.


----------



## ncck

"We have been informed about a class action lawsuit settlement with NVIDIA regarding the GTX 970 graphics card. Newegg is currently awaiting details about the settlement claims process (instructions, website). Once we have this important information, we will send you a follow-up email with the specifics on how you can submit your claim.

If you have any questions regarding the information provided in this email, please don't hesitate to contact Newegg Customer Service through one of the convenient contact methods provided here."

*Just got this e-mail from newegg*, not sure what this means... cash back.. free card? who knows!

edit: Apparently it means 970 owners can get $30 back from what I just read online.. well that's lunch!


----------



## Benjiw

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Vellinious*
> 
> Most of them won't even reach 1.3v after vdroop. I would bet that if you read actual voltage with a voltmeter, it's closer to 1.23 somewhere. 1.3v would be too hot for air, yes.


I only run mine on water, Air cooling isn't my kind of thing, I push my clocks too far for air to handle.


----------



## tiosss

gtx 970 msi bios stock [email protected] , some bios unlocked for this card ??


----------



## rfarmer

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ncck*
> 
> "We have been informed about a class action lawsuit settlement with NVIDIA regarding the GTX 970 graphics card. Newegg is currently awaiting details about the settlement claims process (instructions, website). Once we have this important information, we will send you a follow-up email with the specifics on how you can submit your claim.
> 
> If you have any questions regarding the information provided in this email, please don't hesitate to contact Newegg Customer Service through one of the convenient contact methods provided here."
> 
> *Just got this e-mail from newegg*, not sure what this means... cash back.. free card? who knows!
> 
> edit: Apparently it means 970 owners can get $30 back from what I just read online.. well that's lunch!


I just got one of those too, hopefully this won't be too difficult.


----------



## AMDATI




----------



## Hequaqua

New driver!

This is the latest driver. I saw that someone had used it on the Time Spy Benchmark thread. It's not available on Guru3D or the nVidia site, so it is unapproved. Here is the link if you want to try it. It downloads as a .cab file. It is available in 32/64-bit. It is compatible with the GTX970.

http://forums.laptopvideo2go.com/topic/31581-nvidia-titan-x-pascal-driver-36905/

*369.05 Driver Benchmarks*

*Valley Single Card v SLI*


Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!







*Heaven Single Card v SLI*


Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!






*Source*

*Valley SLI 1080p/1440p/4k*


Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!







*Heaven SLI 1080p/1440p/4k*


Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!






*Source*

*Firestrike Single Card v SLI*


Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!






*Source*

*Firestrike SLI 1080p/1440p/4k*


Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!






*Source*

*Time Spy Single Card v SLI(1080p)*


Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!






*Source*

*Time Spy SLI 1080p/1440p/4k*


Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!






*Source*

The links to the spreadsheets are listed under each set as the source. I think I have them right. If anyone spots a error, just PM me.

This set looks about as good as the last....what....8 or 9? lmao I haven't gamed with them yet. I have unmarked the unapproved drivers for Firestrike and Time Spy. I run these before they get approved by Futuremark. I did leave the one set still marked on Firestrike, as they are still unapproved.


----------



## tiosss

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Hequaqua*
> 
> New driver!
> 
> This is the latest driver. I saw that someone had used it on the Time Spy Benchmark thread. It's not available on Guru3D or the nVidia site, so it is unapproved. Here is the link if you want to try it. It downloads as a .cab file. It is available in 32/64-bit. It is compatible with the GTX970.
> 
> http://forums.laptopvideo2go.com/topic/31581-nvidia-titan-x-pascal-driver-36905/
> 
> *369.05 Driver Benchmarks*
> 
> *Valley Single Card v SLI*
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *Heaven Single Card v SLI*
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *Source*
> 
> *Valley SLI 1080p/1440p/4k*
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *Heaven SLI 1080p/1440p/4k*
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *Source*
> 
> *Firestrike Single Card v SLI*
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *Source*
> 
> *Firestrike SLI 1080p/1440p/4k*
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *Source*
> 
> *Time Spy Single Card v SLI(1080p)*
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *Source*
> 
> *Time Spy SLI 1080p/1440p/4k*
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *Source*
> 
> The links to the spreadsheets are listed under each set as the source. I think I have them right. If anyone spots a error, just PM me.
> 
> This set looks about as good as the last....what....8 or 9? lmao I haven't gamed with them yet. I have unmarked the unapproved drivers for Firestrike and Time Spy. I run these before they get approved by Futuremark. I did leave the one set still marked on Firestrike, as they are still unapproved.


great job, some hope that maxwell have full DX12 support ???


----------



## Hequaqua

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *tiosss*
> 
> great job, some hope that maxwell have full DX12 support ???


Thanks! I try to keep them up to date. It normally takes me a few hours, provided I don't confuse myself...lmao

I think it will be a while before we see full blown DX12, by then I will have hopefully moved on from the 970. The job nVidia does with their diver support is top notch(nornally), so it's a wait and see game.

I was playing several games, but now I really only play BF4. A lot of people don't care for it, but I love that game. It looks fantastic, and it is still going strong. I may buy BF1. I'm not sure yet. I was hoping to get an invite it the Alpha or pre-Alpha or whatever you want to call it, but I haven't so far. A few of my friends have played it. Mixed reviews from some of them.


----------



## daunow

They might come out with a Beta, so try and wait for that I guess.


----------



## Hequaqua

It seems some of the 1070/1080's owners are having issues installing.

I will note that I used NCH Zip Express to extract the files into another folder first. If you download the cab file and run the set up from within, it won't work. It won't even start. Also, after installing, it doesn't leave the extracted driver in your nVidia folder on your C drive like normal.

It does work though....lol

If you want to try it....I extracted the cab files, then created a zip file. I've uploaded to Dropbox if you want to try it.

https://www.dropbox.com/s/exkndynogbmkfpa/369.05.zip?dl=0

Just hit the skip or download now. You shouldn't have to sign up.

Update on Driver Perfromance:
I just played a few round of BF4, no issues at all. I didn't pay attention to my FPS, but I didn't have anything out of the ordinary happen.


----------



## rfarmer

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Hequaqua*
> 
> It seems some of the 1070/1080's owners are having issues installing.
> 
> I will note that I used NCH Zip Express to extract the files into another folder first. If you download the cab file and run the set up from within, it won't work. It won't even start. Also, after installing, it doesn't leave the extracted driver in your nVidia folder on your C drive like normal.
> 
> It does work though....lol
> 
> If you want to try it....I extracted the cab files, then created a zip file. I've uploaded to Dropbox if you want to try it.
> 
> https://www.dropbox.com/s/exkndynogbmkfpa/369.05.zip?dl=0
> 
> Just hit the skip or download now. You shouldn't have to sign up.
> 
> Update on Driver Perfromance:
> I just played a few round of BF4, no issues at all. I didn't pay attention to my FPS, but I didn't have anything out of the ordinary happen.


Just saw this and thought of you. https://www.origin.com/en-us/store/buy/battlefield-4/pc-download/addon/battlefield-4-china-rising


----------



## Hequaqua

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *rfarmer*
> 
> Just saw this and thought of you. https://www.origin.com/en-us/store/buy/battlefield-4/pc-download/addon/battlefield-4-china-rising


I've got the premium version....but thanks!









In my opinion BF4 premium was well worth it. I think in total there were 5 DLC's(4 maps). Plus there was a DLC night map, community map, and redo of a previous map from BF3. So, like 30+ maps. Granted some of them suck...but still. lol

For the amount of time I have in the game...it's cost me less than 3¢ per minute. What a steal...lmao


----------



## mons7er

Should information regarding NVIDIA's lawsuit regarding the GTX 980 & GTX 970 be included here?

http://www.pcgamer.com/nvidia-settles-gtx970-false-advertising-lawsuit/


----------



## blaze2210

On the topic of the class-action suit against Nvidia: it should be noted that the payout is $30 per *buyer*, not per card....


----------



## tashcz

So all of us that have the GTX970 will be able to get that 30$? What's the procedure going to be? Via shops or NVidia directly?


----------



## blaze2210

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *tashcz*
> 
> So all of us that have the GTX970 will be able to get that 30$? What's the procedure going to be? Via shops or NVidia directly?


If you bought it retail, then yes - used, then no....

At least, that's how these things normally work....


----------



## Hequaqua

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *blaze2210*
> 
> On the topic of the class-action suit against Nvidia: it should be noted that the payout is $30 per *buyer*, not per card....


Wrong.

From Page 9 of the proposed settlement:

https://cdn0.vox-cdn.com/uploads/chorus_asset/file/6860145/in_re_nvidia_gtx_970_graphics_chip_litigation.0.pdf

A. Monetary Relief For Class Members

If the proposed Settlement is approved by the Court, Defendants have agreed to contribute
towards a Reimbursement Fund for payments to Settlement Class Members who submit valid
claims. The Reimbursement Fund shall be established and maintained as a non-interest bearing
escrow account by the Administrator, who shall advise Defendants of the amount to contribute
based on the amount of complete Claim Forms submitted. Defendants shall deposit such amounts
with the Administrator within 14 days of notification. All funds held in the Reimbursement Fund
shall be deemed to be in the custody of the Court and shall remain subject to the jurisdiction of the
Court until such time as the funds are distributed pursuant to the terms of the Settlement
Agreement or further order of the Court. See Settlement Agreement § 2.
Settlement Class Members who own a GTX 970 device purchased prior to the Preliminary
Hearing Date are entitled to submit a Claim Form for *each Unit* purchased during the Class Period.


----------



## tashcz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Hequaqua*
> 
> Wrong.
> 
> From Page 9 of the proposed settlement:
> 
> https://cdn0.vox-cdn.com/uploads/chorus_asset/file/6860145/in_re_nvidia_gtx_970_graphics_chip_litigation.0.pdf
> 
> A. Monetary Relief For Class Members
> 
> If the proposed Settlement is approved by the Court, Defendants have agreed to contribute
> towards a Reimbursement Fund for payments to Settlement Class Members who submit valid
> claims. The Reimbursement Fund shall be established and maintained as a non-interest bearing
> escrow account by the Administrator, who shall advise Defendants of the amount to contribute
> based on the amount of complete Claim Forms submitted. Defendants shall deposit such amounts
> with the Administrator within 14 days of notification. All funds held in the Reimbursement Fund
> shall be deemed to be in the custody of the Court and shall remain subject to the jurisdiction of the
> Court until such time as the funds are distributed pursuant to the terms of the Settlement
> Agreement or further order of the Court. See Settlement Agreement § 2.
> Settlement Class Members who own a GTX 970 device purchased prior to the Preliminary
> Hearing Date are entitled to submit a Claim Form for *each Unit* purchased during the Class Period.


Nice find. What's the date of the Preliminary hearing? That seems to be the only limiting factor in getting those 30$. Also, there's still a question whether NVidia's going to cover the buyers in US or worldwide.


----------



## Hequaqua

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *tashcz*
> 
> Nice find. What's the date of the Preliminary hearing? That seems to be the only limiting factor in getting those 30$. Also, there's still a question whether NVidia's going to cover the buyers in US or worldwide.


I think Feb/2015. I reading through it again now.

It also mentioned on page 2 as per unit:
Without any admission of liability, Defendants
have agreed to make a cash payment of $30 per GTX 970 unit to Settlement Class Members who
submit valid claims, with no cap.

Feb. 19 2015 is when it was filed. They transferred on that date to a different court. They then lumped in other cases from other courts to put them all under one case. That's what it looks like to me. I'm no lawyer though. lol


----------



## tashcz

Yeah, no cap, but this has occured on an American court. If you for instance live in Europe, there is no court valid reason to get your 30$ back since you live by laws of your country, not by US laws.

Anyway, it's for anyone who bought it in 2014 than, which isn't that many users. This doesn't seem like a huge win for me. They lost the lawsuit for the 3.5GB issue, but they still continued advertising 4GB, and it's assumed you were aware it has 3.5GB after than even though the box still said 4GB. Pretty bad IMHO. No reason to bust them on court for false advertising after that date too.

This seems more like NVidia wants to wipe dirt off them than actually making anyone happy.


----------



## Hequaqua

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *tashcz*
> 
> Yeah, no cap, but this has occured on an American court. If you for instance live in Europe, there is no court valid reason to get your 30$ back since you live by laws of your country, not by US laws.
> 
> Anyway, it's for anyone who bought it in 2014 than, which isn't that many users. This doesn't seem like a huge win for me. They lost the lawsuit for the 3.5GB issue, but they still continued advertising 4GB, and it's assumed you were aware it has 3.5GB after than even though the box still said 4GB. Pretty bad IMHO. No reason to bust them on court for false advertising after that date too.
> 
> This seems more like NVidia wants to wipe dirt off them than actually making anyone happy.


They are still listing them the same on Newegg....lol

I bought my first one in August September 24 of 2014. The other I bought this year....so looks like just 30.00 for me.









EDIT: I'm happy with both my cards. Well one of them anyway. The second one doesn't OC nearly as well as the first. As for the 3.5gb issue. It really isn't. The Division uses way over that, so does BM:AK, and that's at 1080p. Those are the only games I can say without a doubt that it can play without issues when going over the 3.5gb.


----------



## tashcz

Well, look at it the better way, you're getting the 30$ discount on your BF1!


----------



## Hequaqua

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *tashcz*
> 
> Well, look at it the better way, you're getting the 30$ discount on your BF1!


True. I also got a free game with the second card. Oh and Newegg was nice enough to give me a 50.00 gift card for the issue when I approached them about it.

I'll take the 30 too!


----------



## AMDATI

We should change the name of this thread to the $30 club.


----------



## Cakewalk_S

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *AMDATI*


Yea I'll take $30. I purchased mine from Amazon... Still in my history... I'm waiting on their email...


----------



## Hequaqua

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Cakewalk_S*
> 
> Yea I'll take $30. I purchased mine from Amazon... Still in my history... I'm waiting on their email...


I got the same email from Newegg.

It is also in my history. I took a couple of screenshots of the receipts so I will have all the info handy(date of purchase, amount, invoice number, etc)

We really won't know anything for certain until the 16th of August. I believe that is when they will present the agreement to the Judge presiding over the case. It may all fall apart by then. Let's hope not!


----------



## BulletSponge

Derp...


All those responsible have been sacked


----------



## rfarmer

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *BulletSponge*
> 
> Derp...
> 
> 
> All those responsible have been sacked


lol


----------



## hbastos2014

Hey guys, greetings from Rio.

I am desperate the last coupe days.~

I tried to flash 2 GTX 970 itx from ga, one stopped working right after flashing, keeps showing artefacts on Windows 10

The other worked fine until now, which i accidentally flashed a wrong bios from a different bran d while tryig to fix the 1st GTX.

Here is how they are:

1 GTX 970, still showing artefacts.

1 GTX 970, wont boot into windows, just shows me a white screen.

Before saying anything, i already tried flashing the bios several times but there seems to be no result. nvflash shows me a message of BCRT 2.0 ERROR CERT or something like that whenever i try to flash now, using new nvflash version.

Aybody got any ideas? I dont have the original bios anymore, stupid moron i am...

My GTX are GV-N970IX04GD both of them, 1 with elpida and 1 with hynix memory..

Please heeeeeeelppppppp!!!!


----------



## hertz9753

https://www.techpowerup.com/vgabios/

That or the guy that loves Kate Beckinsale. @Mr-Dark


----------



## hbastos2014

Already tried all 3 bios for the card on TechPowerUp...none of them worked....
Maybe i am doing something wrong in the flashing process.


----------



## Hequaqua

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *hbastos2014*
> 
> Already tried all 3 bios for the card on TechPowerUp...none of them worked....
> Maybe i am doing something wrong in the flashing process.


Do you have onboard graphics?

If you do, try booting into windows with it set as the main output. Put one card in the second slot from the CPU, and see if it is showing up in device manager. If it is, then try flashing it with a copy of the original bios. I won't judge, but backing up the bios for your card is/was really important. Always mod a copy of the original.

Now, if it takes the flash, try doing the same thing with your second card. Hopefully, if all goes well. You can disable the iGPU, and use your cards again.

I've had one flash that didn't take correctly...thought I had bricked it. I was able to get it back by doing it that way.

Good luck!


----------



## hbastos2014

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Hequaqua*
> 
> Do you have onboard graphics?
> 
> If you do, try booting into windows with it set as the main output. Put one card in the second slot from the CPU, and see if it is showing up in device manager. If it is, then try flashing it with a copy of the original bios. I won't judge, but backing up the bios for your card is/was really important. Always mod a copy of the original.
> 
> Now, if it takes the flash, try doing the same thing with your second card. Hopefully, if all goes well. You can disable the iGPU, and use your cards again.
> 
> I've had one flash that didn't take correctly...thought I had bricked it. I was able to get it back by doing it that way.
> 
> Good luck!


I know, should've backed up the original BIOS, actualy i did, but erased after a while after.

Thing is, i don't have a IGP, but i do have an amd 4850 lying around, will it work?

It shows ins the device manager, but appears code 31 without any drivers and code 43 with drivers installed.


----------



## syl1979

Are ypu using the latest official nvflash, or the one by joe dirt bypassing certifications ? With this kind of issues i would take the one by joe dirt


----------



## hbastos2014

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *syl1979*
> 
> Are ypu using the latest official nvflash, or the one by joe dirt bypassing certifications ? With this kind of issues i would take the one by joe dirt


Yes, form the official topic.

But gives me an error, cert error 2.0 or something.

Tried several options so far.

Gonna try a fresh windows 7 install and try to flash from there.


----------



## Hequaqua

Bummer.....the code 43 means that there is a issue with the hardware I believe.

As syl1979 said, I would use Joe Dirts nvflash. In fact, that is the only one I have used.

Here is a video I shot on how I flash mine. I don't use a command prompt at all. It has always worked for me. Except for the one time I used a bios(thinking it was mine) from another MSI GTX970 card. I was able to get it back though.


----------



## Hequaqua

Well, I'm convinced that the Windows Anniversary Update is hindering my cards.

Before the update, I could break 7000 on Time Spy, and was getting about 118fps on Valley.

Now, I can break 7000, but only on a driver that isn't approved. Not that it's a big deal, it not being approved.

I score better with 369.05(which is supposed to be for the TitanX card only). It is if you use the installer from nVidia or Guru3D.

I am scoring better on 369.09 actually. I made three runs with different drivers.

364.96 which gave me a 120fps in Valley...down to around 115.

368.81, which is also down.

369.09 is the best scoring of the bunch.

364.96


Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!







368.81


Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!







369.09


Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!







Still, all of them are lower than before the update. About 4-5fps slower.

Maybe a clean install of WAU(1607) might cure the problem, but I have way too much to transfer to do that atm. I hate having to re-install almost all of my programs. Games, not so bad, they are on another drive.


----------



## daunow

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Hequaqua*
> 
> Well, I'm convinced that the Windows Anniversary Update is hindering my cards.
> 
> Before the update, I could break 7000 on Time Spy, and was getting about 118fps on Valley.
> 
> Now, I can break 7000, but only on a driver that isn't approved. Not that it's a big deal, it not being approved.
> 
> I score better with 369.05(which is supposed to be for the TitanX card only). It is if you use the installer from nVidia or Guru3D.
> 
> I am scoring better on 369.09 actually. I made three runs with different drivers.
> 
> 364.96 which gave me a 120fps in Valley...down to around 115.
> 
> 368.81, which is also down.
> 
> 369.09 is the best scoring of the bunch.
> 
> 364.96
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 368.81
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 369.09
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Still, all of them are lower than before the update. About 4-5fps slower.
> 
> Maybe a clean install of WAU(1607) might cure the problem, but I have way too much to transfer to do that atm. I hate having to re-install almost all of my programs. Games, not so bad, they are on another drive.


Yeah I really want to see some benchmarks with the new update and how it performs compare to the last one, but so far I haven't seen any.

By the way you can always go back to the previous build (only available for a certain amount of time, I think) if you feel like you don't want to stay on the anniversary update.


----------



## Zaen

Hi everyone.

Looking for some pointers about an issue. Bought, about a month and a half ago, a MSI GTX970 4G. Been working well and benchs ok, until i had the PC turned off for a week during a vacation period. Before i went on vacation i updated Nvidia driver and played only a couple of hours with that version of the driver, all seemed fine.
This past week, since i came back from vacation, i have had several display driver crashes. 1 in 3 it doesn't recover and i have to reset the PC to get image back on the screen. Sound still goes on but image goes black and screen powers down, Alt+Tab or Ctrl+Alt+Del or Alt+f4 none work from the point the image first freezes and screen goes out.
CPU is OC'ed but i had np with it and it has proven stable since 1year back 'till now, and i recall that what goes out is the image, sound is still there, giving me the sense the game is actually still running.
GPU, whether i'm OC'ing with Afterburner or leaving it at stock, seems to have started crashing the driver... this happens very irregularly, i can be playing for hours and then i get 2 driver crashes in less then 1 hour or vice-versa. BIOS is stock, not modded (yet), stock air cooler and temps never go much above the 60ºc even in the hot summer we having here.

So what i'm asking here are some pointers to track the origin of the problem, driver, GPU or CPU (from the more probable to the less). Besides going back to iGPU and see if it crashes also, what other testing could i do?

Thx in advance for any help


----------



## Hequaqua

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Zaen*
> 
> Hi everyone.
> 
> Looking for some pointers about an issue. Bought, about a month and a half ago, a MSI GTX970 4G. Been working well and benchs ok, until i had the PC turned off for a week during a vacation period. Before i went on vacation i updated Nvidia driver and played only a couple of hours with that version of the driver, all seemed fine.
> This past week, since i came back from vacation, i have had several display driver crashes. 1 in 3 it doesn't recover and i have to reset the PC to get image back on the screen. Sound still goes on but image goes black and screen powers down, Alt+Tab or Ctrl+Alt+Del or Alt+f4 none work from the point the image first freezes and screen goes out.
> CPU is OC'ed but i had np with it and it has proven stable since 1year back 'till now, and i recall that what goes out is the image, sound is still there, giving me the sense the game is actually still running.
> GPU, whether i'm OC'ing with Afterburner or leaving it at stock, seems to have started crashing the driver... this happens very irregularly, i can be playing for hours and then i get 2 driver crashes in less then 1 hour or vice-versa. BIOS is stock, not modded (yet), stock air cooler and temps never go much above the 60ºc even in the hot summer we having here.
> 
> So what i'm asking here are some pointers to track the origin of the problem, driver, GPU or CPU (from the more probable to the less). Besides going back to iGPU and see if it crashes also, what other testing could i do?
> 
> Thx in advance for any help


I would put the CPU/GPU back at stock and see what happens.(If you are on a custom bios on the GPU, then I would just leave it there. I wouldn't try to OC it right away though.)

You might want to run DDU and do a clean install of the latest driver. I think the latest approved driver is 368.81.

Go from there. Get it back to stable, then work on getting your OC"s back.


----------



## Zaen

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Hequaqua*
> 
> I would put the CPU/GPU back at stock and see what happens.(If you are on a custom bios on the GPU, then I would just leave it there. I wouldn't try to OC it right away though.)
> 
> You might want to run DDU and do a clean install of the latest driver. I think the latest approved driver is 368.81.
> 
> Go from there. Get it back to stable, then work on getting your OC"s back.


Thx on the quick reply.

Leaving GPU at stock it also happens. Not sure about driver version but i think Nvidia experience app has me on a 369.xx not really sure, need to check when i get back home. CPU has proven stable running the same games with iGPU didn't give any problems and 1 month with GPU also np.

Sorry for my ignorance, what is DDU?









Clean install is possible although very troublesome in my particular case, current install of windows will be only 1 year in October but i guess it is possible something got corrupted. As to GPU driver i can look for the one you mention, remove current and apply that.

This PC build is a 1year long project for me and latest, and probably last, addition was GPU. System has been running same programs and games since October of 2015 without 1 hick up on iGPU. I can retest CPU/GPU with cinebench at stock and OC and see if it will pass a 5-8h run. CPU is stable with OCCT 2h run, but i can re-test that.

I will try to remember to take SS of the tests so i can post them here. Thx for the pointers, helped me making choices on how to proceed







what makes me scratch my head is the fact that it ran fine for 1 month with everything in the system OC'ed, but after a 1 week break without any power on, display driver crashes. Doesn't make much sense, at least to me :\


----------



## GaToMaLaCo

DDU is a program that helps you to uninstall video card drivers way further than Nvidia or AMD software package does. It removes all drivers left overs on your systems that usually cause windows to not use the correct driver. Many of us use it to totally remove a video driver on windows.

DOWNLOAD :

Official DDU Download Website:
http://www.wagnardmobile.com

Official DDU Download Mirror:
http://www.guru3d.com/files-details/display-driver-uninstaller-download.html


----------



## Zaen

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *GaToMaLaCo*
> 
> DDU is a program that helps you to uninstall video card drivers way further than Nvidia or AMD software package does. It removes all drivers left overs on your systems that usually cause windows to not use the correct driver. Many of us use it to totally remove a video driver on windows.
> 
> DOWNLOAD :
> 
> Official DDU Download Website:
> http://www.wagnardmobile.com
> 
> Official DDU Download Mirror:
> http://www.guru3d.com/files-details/display-driver-uninstaller-download.html


Thx m8 \o/

Rep+









Forgot to mention current driver is in fact 368.81 and i get driver crashes, beginning to suspect it's the Windows OS


----------



## Hequaqua

Well......I guess maybe I jumped the gun a little bit about the Windows Anniversary Update causing issues.

I ran benchmarks on the last 3 drivers.

368.81 is the last approved set.

369.05 is supposed to be for the Titan X only. it actually does give me a valid score on Firestrike/Time Spy. I don't think using the nVidia installer it will allow you to use it. Say's "Not Compatible."

369.09 is available via a cabinet file.

Here are the results:

*Valley and Heaven 368.81-369.09 Single card v SLI 1080p*

*Firestrike 368.81-369.09 Single Card v SLI 1080p*

*Time Spy 368.81-369.09 Single Card V SLI 1440p*

I didn't have any runs of Time [email protected] with a single card before the update. I also didn't have 369.09 until after the update.

Odd, but the driver that is supposed to be for the Titan X actually gives some of the best scores across most of the runs.

I'm still leaning toward a fresh install of Windows 1607(WAU). I just prefer a clean install normally. We'll see. It seems I always forget to back up something. lmao


----------



## tashcz

Guys,

Any of you owning 4790k/6600k/6700k with a OC'd GTX970 to somewhere near 1.5GHz? I'd like to know how much performance I'd gain switching to intel. Screenshots and results are welcome









Thanks in advance!


----------



## rfarmer

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *tashcz*
> 
> Guys,
> 
> Any of you owning 4790k/6600k/6700k with a OC'd GTX970 to somewhere near 1.5GHz? I'd like to know how much performance I'd gain switching to intel. Screenshots and results are welcome
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks in advance!


6600k @ 4.4 GHz 970 @ 1506 MHz.



http://www.3dmark.com/fs/9712441
http://www.3dmark.com/fs/8666157


----------



## nowcontrol

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *tashcz*
> 
> Guys,
> 
> Any of you owning 4790k/6600k/6700k with a OC'd GTX970 to somewhere near 1.5GHz? I'd like to know how much performance I'd gain switching to intel. Screenshots and results are welcome
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks in advance!


3DMark Fire Strike : 12450 - i7 6700K @ 4.9GHz - [1] x EVGA GTX 970 FTW+ @ 1570/2055

3DMark Cloud Gate : 35176 - i7 6700K @ 4.9GHz - [1] x EVGA GTX 970 FTW+ @ 1570/2000

3DMark Ice Storm : 216587 - i7 6700K @ 4.9GHz - [1] x EVGA GTX 970 FTW+ @ 1570/2000

3DMark 11 Performance : 17370 - i7 6700K @ 4.9GHz - [1] x EVGA GTX 970 FTW+ @ 1570/2050

3DMark Vantage Performance : 49117 - i7 6700K @ 4.9GHz - [1] x EVGA GTX 970 FTW+ @ 1570/2040


----------



## tashcz

Thanks a lot guys. I can see an improvement of around 1000-1500 points since I'm scoring a max of ~9700, and can get it stable at 1510MHz and not a high memory OC since it's Elpida on my G1. Probably could go a bit higher with 1.75V since I can currently keep it under 60c @ 1.5V, but no point of that since my FX is bottlenecking.


----------



## Hequaqua

I did a fresh install of Windows 10 1607 last night. I ran some benchmarks....I forgot to run a few. I also changed the TIM on my primary card this morning. I re-ran more benches and updated the spreadsheets.

I will say that last night I was seeing a difference of about 15-17°(C) between the two cards. I had put MX-4 on both gpu's earlier last week. I decided to throw on some that I got from Lepa with my AquaChanger 240. It's Dow Corning TC-5121. I'm not sure if the MX-4 wasn't applied correctly, but it dropped my temp on the top card by about 5-6°(C). The difference between the max on both cards it now 3-4°(C). I was seeing the top card top out around 70+°(C).

The last set of benchmarks I ran, Valley/Heaven/Firestrike/Time Spy, back to back, two runs each.

This what the temps looked like(max was 64°(C):


Here are the links to the spreadsheets if anyone wants to look:

*Valley and Heaven 368.81-369.09 Single card v SLI 1080p*

*Firestrike 368.81-369.09 Single Card v SLI 1080p*

*Time Spy 368.81-369.09 Single Card V SLI 1440p*


----------



## illidan2000

I must say bye to every one, because now I own 2xgtx1070...

https://postimg.org/gallery/x5y2l3d6/

it think it's time to change and have much performance, that overclock can't give me


----------



## tiosss

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Hequaqua*
> 
> I did a fresh install of Windows 10 1607 last night. I ran some benchmarks....I forgot to run a few. I also changed the TIM on my primary card this morning. I re-ran more benches and updated the spreadsheets.
> 
> I will say that last night I was seeing a difference of about 15-17°(C) between the two cards. I had put MX-4 on both gpu's earlier last week. I decided to throw on some that I got from Lepa with my AquaChanger 240. It's Dow Corning TC-5121. I'm not sure if the MX-4 wasn't applied correctly, but it dropped my temp on the top card by about 5-6°(C). The difference between the max on both cards it now 3-4°(C). I was seeing the top card top out around 70+°(C).
> 
> The last set of benchmarks I ran, Valley/Heaven/Firestrike/Time Spy, back to back, two runs each.
> 
> This what the temps looked like(max was 64°(C):
> 
> 
> Here are the links to the spreadsheets if anyone wants to look:
> 
> *Valley and Heaven 368.81-369.09 Single card v SLI 1080p*
> 
> *Firestrike 368.81-369.09 Single Card v SLI 1080p*
> 
> *Time Spy 368.81-369.09 Single Card V SLI 1440p*


where you download the 369.09 ????


----------



## Hequaqua

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *tiosss*
> 
> where you download the 369.09 ????


http://www.overclock.net/t/1607784/nvidia-geforce-driver-369-09#post_25407886


----------



## tiosss

thanks!!


----------



## Hequaqua

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *tiosss*
> 
> thanks!!


Did you get it installed? I'm using 365.09, runs a little better than 368.81. Odd, since it's supposed to be for the Titan X only card.


----------



## tiosss

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Hequaqua*
> 
> Did you get it installed? I'm using 365.09, runs a little better than 368.81. Odd, since it's supposed to be for the Titan X only card.


I was using 368.69 , 369.09 and ba now very well thanks !!!


----------



## Hequaqua

My mistake, I'm on 369.05. I'll be OK one of these days...lmao


----------



## zipzop

Does anyone know a mod to bypass the voltage limit (1.212v) on EVGA 970 SC (04G-P4-2974)...that limit is killing my ability to clock this card any higher than 1420mhz without crashing. Card also has a 62% ASIC quality score


----------



## tashcz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *zipzop*
> 
> Does anyone know a mod to bypass the voltage limit (1.212v) on EVGA 970 SC (04G-P4-2974)...that limit is killing my ability to clock this card any higher than 1420mhz without crashing. Card also has a 62% ASIC quality score


Oh man, thats really terrible ASIC. You should check out the 900 series custom BIOS thread, Mr Dark mods BIOS's to match your expectations, but I don't think you'd get more than 50MHz more out of it. A shame it's that low ASIC :/


----------



## zipzop

I know it's really poop







...I got it back from EVGA RMA after a 970 I picked up locally was almost not usable....this one is alright, it just really can't overclock

BIOS mods don't do a thing...it seems there is a VRM control IC (NCP81174) on the board that hard limits the volts to 1.212v....if these are programmable, or if anyone has any luck unlocking this, I would love to know how!


----------



## tashcz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *zipzop*
> 
> I know it's really poop
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ...I got it back from EVGA RMA after a 970 I picked up locally was almost not usable....this one is alright, it just really can't overclock
> 
> BIOS mods don't do a thing...it seems there is a VRM control IC (NCP81174) on the board that hard limits the volts to 1.212v....if these are programmable, or if anyone has any luck unlocking this, I would love to know how!


Only thing you can do is mod the BIOS. Some cards have locked voltage, see on that thread if yours is one of them. If it is... than that's probably the max you are going to get from it. Other than BIOS tweaks there isn't any other way to overvolt the card.


----------



## tashcz

Just an add-on... if possible, can you get another card instead of that one? If you bought it a few days ago it should be possible.


----------



## SC2Steven

hum, asic referr to an idea, and it most time works out, not sure if all of them, i talked many people with 970, and they not always draw as higher core memory clocks always proportioned to the asic quality it has, my 970 msi gaming, (70% asic), does clock 1506 mhz daily on 1.25 v (after bios mod),and 1558 mhz (bench) on 1.275v.
she bench 1558 // 8500 on most benchmarks






yet my intel stock cooler on 4670k do not allow me to pump over cpu scores over the ones bench requiring that (i think most of them get help by cpu, exception made for heaven 4.0 and 1.0)
but the graphics score i get on fs should be not that bad.


----------



## tashcz

Hm, nice scores. I have almost the same ASIC on my G1, 70.2%, but no matter what voltage I get artifacts if I push the clock over 1510-1515MHz. Either if it's 1.250V or 1.275V. Tried a custom BIOS but it didn't help. Memory OC doesn't do very well since it's Elpida. But I'm in the same room as you are with your CPU, I'm on an OC'd FX8320, can't get more than 9800 in firestrike. Waiting for a good time to buy an i7 skylake so we'll see what happens.


----------



## tiosss

ASIC 67.6% [email protected]


----------



## Vellinious

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *tiosss*
> 
> ASIC 67.6% [email protected]


Had to have kept it pretty cool with that ASIC to hit that clock. Nice job.


----------



## Vellinious

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *tashcz*
> 
> Hm, nice scores. I have almost the same ASIC on my G1, 70.2%, but no matter what voltage I get artifacts if I push the clock over 1510-1515MHz. Either if it's 1.250V or 1.275V. Tried a custom BIOS but it didn't help. Memory OC doesn't do very well since it's Elpida. But I'm in the same room as you are with your CPU, I'm on an OC'd FX8320, can't get more than 9800 in firestrike. Waiting for a good time to buy an i7 skylake so we'll see what happens.


Gotta keep Elpida memory really cool. If you do, it'll overclock very well. Both of the 970 FTWs I had hit 2176 for FS runs and would run 2050 all day long.


----------



## SC2Steven

Thank you, anyways for my experience, custom bios mod not always, not in all cards helps achieving higher clocks (especially if you do mean bench clock)
my card used to bench till 1582 on stock bios, getting lower scores on heaven 4.0 to the same run with mod bios on 1506 mhz anyways, i barely ever pushed sometimes the card to 1544-1558 a few times, after the bios mod, before, both firestrike and heaven used to run 1570-1582 clocks problems, less or so on 8400-8600 memory but like i said i was still getting lower scores then after the bios mod at lower clocks. On stock bios anyways, i can do gaming 24/7 on max 1470 if for every game, on mod bios i can daily run 1531 mhz like every games, some 1 clock more or 2, if you level voltages on bios on some way clocks from 1450 to 1600 would surely get more stability in almost every condition (i don't mean overvolt tho)


----------



## SC2Steven

#edit error double post, my browser is getting me mad TT


----------



## SC2Steven

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Vellinious*
> 
> Gotta keep Elpida memory really cool. If you do, it'll overclock very well. Both of the 970 FTWs I had hit 2176 for FS runs and would run 2050 all day long.


i got so much luck over memories, on my asus 750 ti oc , i used to see 7 ghz memories benchmark, and they all said and i also thought, it was for the samsung memory factor.
now on 970 i have elpidas running 8600 most bench, 8500 kinda everything, but whatever memory clock performance gain over benchmark is very partial, memory clock performance gain over daily gaming is almost impercettible. Plus all games kind and version change , least for me, how much i can daily oc the memory (i get depending from game a +200 to a +600 possible daily memory clock add)
but most interesting part, on this 970 i noticed i really upscale more on core clock as less i play on memory, so i barely ever oc memories except if i really have to bench.


----------



## rfarmer

Ok guys I jumped ship, picked up a nVidia GTX 1070 FE yesterday, needed a reference card. Water cooling in a ncase m1 with only 5.5 total gpu width. I would have loved to pick up one of the other MSI cards, especially the Seahawk EK but it is much too wide.

So far I am happy, OCed to 2025 MHz core and 9300 MHz memory. http://www.3dmark.com/fs/9772968

Want to thank all the members here for all the help with my 970.


----------



## black96ws6

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *rfarmer*
> 
> Ok guys I jumped ship, picked up a nVidia GTX 1070 FE yesterday, needed a reference card. Water cooling in a ncase m1 with only 5.5 total gpu width. I would have loved to pick up one of the other MSI cards, especially the Seahawk EK but it is much too wide.
> 
> So far I am happy, OCed to 2025 MHz core and 9300 MHz memory. http://www.3dmark.com/fs/9772968
> 
> Want to thank all the members here for all the help with my 970.


Congrats! What was your score before for comparison with the 970 on the same system?


----------



## rfarmer

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *black96ws6*
> 
> Congrats! What was your score before for comparison with the 970 on the same system?


Here is a run with my 970. http://www.3dmark.com/fs/9712441

I had a low ASIC score of 59.2 with Hynix memory so my 970 was never a champion OCer. I did have a modded bios with a solid 1506 MHz core and 8000 MHz memory.


----------



## Hequaqua

Nice!

I'm going to hold on to my 970's for a while longer.

The prices are all over the place for all the new cards. Other than the FE editions, the AIB's from both AMD/nVidia seem to be taking advantage of the shortage of products. Maybe it the retailers, I don't know.

I'm happy with what I have....no *real* reason to upgrade....yet. lol

Note: I'm looking at a 980ti, used, like new. 309.00+20.00 shipping.


----------



## rfarmer

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Hequaqua*
> 
> Nice!
> 
> I'm going to hold on to my 970's for a while longer.
> 
> The prices are all over the place for all the new cards. Other than the FE editions, the AIB's from both AMD/nVidia seem to be taking advantage of the shortage of products. Maybe it the retailers, I don't know.
> 
> I'm happy with what I have....no *real* reason to upgrade....yet. lol


Always the yet.









Yeah prices are pretty crazy still on a lot of these, lot of that is re sellers raping the public due to low supply. I would have gone with the MSI Aero OC, same clocks as the FE and a reference board but can't fine it in stock anywhere.

Nvidia also stated when they announce the 1070 that they would start at $380, I haven't seen one yet under $400.


----------



## Hequaqua

It's the same with AMD's new cards too. (reason I mention this, I'm think of getting one for my son's rig. Replace his R9 270x)

Some of the 480's are selling for almost 300.00....that's crazy. The rx470's are priced crazy to start with. Although the MSI RX470 8gb is only 239.00. I think that is less that what I paid for the R9.

Some will say the 1060 is a good deal. It might be, but I can't see buying a card that can't SLI. I'm not saying I would SLI them, but it really limits things. Just as G-Sync does. I'm not that loyal to one vendor.









EDIT: I was looking at the PowerColor RX480 8gb "Red Devil" Card....Look at this picture:


How could they not notice that once that card is installed the "Red Devil" logo will be upside-down?

Here's your sign!....lmao


----------



## rfarmer

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Hequaqua*
> 
> It's the same with AMD's new cards too. (reason I mention this, I'm think of getting one for my son's rig. Replace his R9 270x)
> 
> Some of the 480's are selling for almost 300.00....that's crazy. The rx470's are priced crazy to start with. Although the MSI RX470 8gb is only 239.00. I think that is less that what I paid for the R9.
> 
> Some will say the 1060 is a good deal. It might be, but I can't see buying a card that can't SLI. I'm not saying I would SLI them, but it really limits things. Just as G-Sync does. I'm not that loyal to one vendor.


Yeah I have to agree with you on Nvidia's decision on no SLI on the 1060, big mistake. Especially after seeing the results on RX 480 in crossfire, 1080 performance for $500. If I didn't have an itx system I would have gone that route, that is if I could find any.


----------



## Hequaqua

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *rfarmer*
> 
> Yeah I have to agree with you on Nvidia's decision on no SLI on the 1060, big mistake. Especially after seeing the results on RX 480 in crossfire, 1080 performance for $500. If I didn't have an itx system I would have gone that route, that is if I could find any.


They(nVidia) were trying not to eat into the sales of the 1070/1080's by not offering SLI.

I love my 970's, but nVidia seems to be just grabbing money.

Yea, the 1070/1080's have the performance, but they aren't really that "new". They are just supercharged Maxwells. They seem to be using just brute strength(core speed and the GDDR5x Vram), to get the numbers they are. And poor AMD, seems like the best they can offer is Maxwell-like performance, with a little better TDP that their last gen cards(which still isn't great compared to nVidia).

I'm hoping that the big chips from both will offer some other high performance options that don't break the bank!


----------



## tiosss

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Vellinious*
> 
> Had to have kept it pretty cool with that ASIC to hit that clock. Nice job.


thanks , the only problem with this board is that it does not help for anything an unlocked bios , I can not improvements.


----------



## Hequaqua

New Driver 372.54 via Guru3D

I've done my normal benchmarks, but I have made some changes.

I'm not going to do 4k anymore. They take too long, and honestly the 970's aren't for 4k.(not to mention they are painful to sit through)









I've also stopped doing the Time Spy test at 1080p. The default is 1440p. I have started a new spreadsheet that includes single card v SLI.









Here are the updated charts with the sources:

Valley Single Card v SLI


Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!







Heaven Single Card v SLI


Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!






*Source*

Valley 1080p/1440p SLI


Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!







Heaven 1080p/1440p SLI


Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!






*Source*

Firestrike Single Card v SLI


Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!






*Source*

Firestrike 1080p/1440p SLI


Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!






*Source*

Time Spy Single Card v SLI 1440p


Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!






*Source*

Just a couple of notes. I did do a clean install of the Windows Anniversary Update(Build 1607). I have also included driver 369.05. That driver is supposed to be for the Titan X only.

Again, if you find a mistake...just PM me and let me know.

EDIT: I did replace the TIM on both my cards. Temps were really good...then they went back to where they were before.

If anyone is thinking about replacing it. I would suggest the Thermal Grizzly Kryonaut. For the more experienced user Coollaboratory Liquid.


----------



## Hequaqua

Maybe someone can help with this question.

Both of my monitors have DVI. My newer monitor has VGA/DVI/HDMI.

I hooked it up with HDMI, and it changed my refresh rate to 60hz(monitor goes up to 144hz). That was the max that nVidia Control Panel allowed.

If I go from the Display Port on my card to DVI, will it also limit it to 60hz?


----------



## rfarmer

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Hequaqua*
> 
> Maybe someone can help with this question.
> 
> Both of my monitors have DVI. My newer monitor has VGA/DVI/HDMI.
> 
> I hooked it up with HDMI, and it changed my refresh rate to 60hz(monitor goes up to 144hz). That was the max that nVidia Control Panel allowed.
> 
> If I go from the Display Port on my card to DVI, will it also limit it to 60hz?


You need either Dual Link DVI or Display Port for 144 Hz, HDMI will only do 60 Hz.

They are more money than single link but you need to make sure and get a dual link adapter, like this
http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=9SIA2W02VR3308&cm_re=displayport_to_dvi_dual_link-_-12-996-113-_-Product


----------



## Hequaqua

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *rfarmer*
> 
> You need either Dual Link DVI or Display Port for 144 Hz, HDMI will only do 60 Hz.
> 
> They are more money than single link but you need to make sure and get a dual link adapter, like this
> http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=9SIA2W02VR3308&cm_re=displayport_to_dvi_dual_link-_-12-996-113-_-Product


Ouch!

So I need a "active" adapter, not passive, correct?

Would this one work?
http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16882678033


----------



## rfarmer

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Hequaqua*
> 
> Ouch!
> 
> So I need a "active" adapter, not passive, correct?


Yes you need a dual link active adapter, I had to get one for an older AMD card because that was the only way they would run 3 monitors, sucks but cheaper than a new monitor.


----------



## Hequaqua

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *rfarmer*
> 
> Yes you need a dual link active adapter, I had to get one for an older AMD card because that was the only way they would run 3 monitors, sucks but cheaper than a new monitor.


My monitor has DVI-D Dual Link connector on it. Just the blade, not the additional 4 pins for analog(DVI-I DL). So the one you posted wouldn't work.









I ordered the other one a few days ago.....it will be here tomorrow. I guess I'll try it and see what happens...lol

Will the one I post limit me to 60hz? I don't have mine set at 144hz. I normally game at 120hz.

At first I ordered a DP cable....then as a afterthought, I looked and it only has HDMI....I thought it had DP on it....shows how much attention I payed to all of it...







I guess I should have payed more attention to what I was ordering. lmao


----------



## rfarmer

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Hequaqua*
> 
> My monitor has DVI-D Dual Link connector on it. Just the blade, not the additional 4 pins for analog(DVI-I DL). So the one you posted wouldn't work.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I ordered the other one a few days ago.....it will be here tomorrow. I guess I'll try it and see what happens...lol
> 
> Will the one I post limit me to 60hz? I don't have mine set at 144hz. I normally game at 120hz.
> 
> At first I ordered a DP cable....then as a afterthought, I looked and it only has HDMI....I thought it had DP on it....shows how much attention I payed to all of it...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I guess I should have payed more attention to what I was ordering. lmao


I checked some forum posts and from what I see the one you are getting will limit you to 60 Hz.

But since it is ordered try it and see, maybe you will get lucky.


----------



## Hequaqua

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *rfarmer*
> 
> I checked some forum posts and from what I see the one you are getting will limit you to 60 Hz.
> 
> But since it is ordered try it and see, maybe you will get lucky.


Yea.....7.00....I can always use it on my son's rig. Or put it on my second monitor since it's 60hz.

Thanks for the help BTW.

Oh, did you get your new card? Love to see some numbers.


----------



## rfarmer

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Hequaqua*
> 
> Yea.....7.00....I can always use it on my son's rig. Or put it on my second monitor since it's 60hz.
> 
> Thanks for the help BTW.
> 
> Oh, did you get your new card? Love to see some numbers.




Yeah I did, loving it so far. Initial OC to 2025 MHz core and 9300 MHz memory. http://www.3dmark.com/fs/9772968

I have a Aquacomputer Kryrographics Black Edition block on it and max temps while gaming are 42C, only 38C during Firestrike run.


----------



## Hequaqua

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *rfarmer*
> 
> 
> 
> Yeah I did, loving it so far. Initial OC to 2025 MHz core and 9300 MHz memory. http://www.3dmark.com/fs/9772968
> 
> I have a Aquacomputer Kryrographics Black Edition block on it and max temps while gaming are 42C, only 38C during Firestrike run.


NICE SCORE!









Wish I had your money....lmao


----------



## Hequaqua

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *rfarmer*
> 
> I checked some forum posts and from what I see the one you are getting will limit you to 60 Hz.
> 
> But since it is ordered try it and see, maybe you will get lucky.


Well....it ended up on my other monitor....only 60hz.









Oh well...lol


----------



## rfarmer

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Hequaqua*
> 
> Well....it ended up on my other monitor....only 60hz.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Oh well...lol


Yeah I was afraid of that, they are always handy to have around anyway.


----------



## Hequaqua

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *rfarmer*
> 
> Yeah I was afraid of that, they are always handy to have around anyway.


True. I have two monitors on my rig. One 144hz the other 60z. My son's rig has two as well, both 60hz. Was worth a shot for 7.00...lol

Thanks for the info though. I'll have to "think" a little harder in the future about my purchases.


----------



## Travis6

Looking to get one 1440p 27" to replace aging Asus 24" and need latest recommendations to oc my 970 on air. Not using for gaming, just photoshop and movies. Lowered my 2500k from 4.4 to 4.0 on air. Thanks


----------



## khanmein

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Travis6*
> 
> Looking to get one 1440p 27" to replace aging Asus 24" and need latest recommendations to oc my 970 on air. Not using for gaming, just photoshop and movies. Lowered my 2500k from 4.4 to 4.0 on air. Thanks


Dell U2717D


----------



## HaWe

http://www.3dmark.com/3dm/14271304?

Extreme
http://www.3dmark.com/3dm/14271771?


----------



## Hequaqua

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *HaWe*
> 
> http://www.3dmark.com/3dm/14271304?
> 
> Extreme
> http://www.3dmark.com/3dm/14271771?


Nice scores and clocks.









Modded bios?


----------



## Benjiw

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *HaWe*
> 
> http://www.3dmark.com/3dm/14271304?
> 
> Extreme
> http://www.3dmark.com/3dm/14271771?
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


Not tested in a while but these where my last results. http://www.3dmark.com/compare/fs/9854733/fs/7863992/fs/7867788


----------



## HaWe

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Hequaqua*
> 
> Nice scores and clocks.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Modded bios?


thanks , i have thes bois 970F42-MAX-UNLEASHED-REL1.1
my ASIC 81.8%


----------



## HaWe

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Benjiw*
> 
> Not tested in a while but these where my last results. http://www.3dmark.com/compare/fs/9854733/fs/7863992/fs/7867788


very nice , how much your ASIC ?
my voltage 1281.3mv


----------



## Benjiw

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *HaWe*
> 
> very nice , how much your ASIC ?
> my voltage 1281.3mv


1.3v I think for mine.


----------



## Hequaqua

The 3.5gb Vram limit on the 970 doesn't seem to be a issue, at least not on The Division.

4k Single Card






SLI


----------



## IXcrispyXI

what is the power% on afterburner while im folding its showing 77% my gpu is currently clocked at 1350mhz


----------



## Hequaqua

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *IXcrispyXI*
> 
> what is the power% on afterburner while im folding its showing 77% my gpu is currently clocked at 1350mhz


I'm not sure what you are asking.....

If you are wanting the wattage....it should be around 193 watts on the stock bios.

250w X77%=192.5w


----------



## Jimbags

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Hequaqua*
> 
> Well....I just bought a new card.
> 
> I bought the PowerColor RED DEVIL Radeon RX 470 4gb. 199.99
> 
> I bought it from my son's rid. To replace my old R9 270x gb. I've talked to a few users on OCN, and they are telling me he should see about double the performance of the R9 270x.
> 
> I think this card was less that what I paid for the R9!
> 
> I will probably throw it in my rig and see how well it performs.
> 
> I think he'll be happy!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Images:
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


This is the 970 thread?
Jk mate. Lucky kid


----------



## Hequaqua

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jimbags*
> 
> This is the 970 thread?
> Jk mate. Lucky kid


Yes....I know....I have 970's in SLI.....lmao


----------



## Travis6

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *khanmein*
> 
> Dell U2717D


Thanks?


----------



## hurricane28

Did anyone tried the new driver yet and if so, how does it perform? I ask because if there is no gain i will keep the current one.

I am on 368.81


----------



## Hequaqua

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *hurricane28*
> 
> Did anyone tried the new driver yet and if so, how does it perform? I ask because if there is no gain i will keep the current one.
> 
> I am on 368.81


Of course I've tried them....lol

http://www.overclock.net/t/1514085/official-nvidia-gtx-970-owners-club/25320#post_25442971

They are about the same really.


----------



## TheBirdman74

anybody looking to sell their 970 by chance? prefer an asus..


----------



## Benjiw

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TheBirdman74*
> 
> anybody looking to sell their 970 by chance? prefer an asus..


I have 2 I want to sell in a few months but the issue I have is one is a card only with waterblock which is my fastest card as seen here:



But I'm UK based so not sure about sending it overseas, might keep it or loan it to family, not sure yet. The other one is an EVGA 970 FTW which doesn't clock as high sadly but the gf has that in her rig and she needs a new card before I can sell that.

NOTE TO MOD: I'm only talking about it, once I do sell these they'll be listed in the correct manner in the market place but I'm not selling just yet so hold ye horses.


----------



## Ithanul

I'm trying to sell off my last one. It is a Gigabyte G1 Gaming model.


----------



## TheBirdman74

Seems the one I wanted to buy failed, so now i could use one or two. any owners looking to part with theirs, please drop me a line here or via pm, thanks.


----------



## hertz9753

Do you live in the US? It seems simple but it is not when you ship hardware.


----------



## statyksyn

can I join up? I already stole the tag lol








asus strix 970 on liquid! Just now starting to mess with the clocks.


----------



## Hequaqua

New Driver 372.70 Guru3D

Here are the updated charts with the sources:

Valley Single Card v SLI


Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!







Heaven Single Card v SLI


Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!






*Source*

Valley 1080p/1440p SLI


Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!







Heaven 1080p/1440p SLI


Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!






*Source*

Firestrike Single Card v SLI


Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!






*Source*

Firestrike 1080p/1440p SLI


Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!






*Source*

Time Spy Single Card v SLI 1440p


Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!






*Source*

I think I have them right....lol

I've been benchmarking 3 cards...just finished them up...so I've had a lot of numbers passing by...lol

EDIT:
OK guys...here ya. I've done about 14 benchmarks on each card. The RX470/GTX970 and my old R9 270X. Here are the results:

RX470/GTX 970/R9 270X Benchmarks


----------



## Radnad

A little late to this party I know but got a good deal on a G1 Gaming from Craigslist so I snagged it. I was waiting out for an RX480 but this was too good to pass up. Pristine condition, this kid took good care of his hardware. Don't mind the mess, this build is still in progress.


----------



## Ithanul

Finally sold off my last 970. Now, to find me a 1060 to mess around with for folding.


----------



## Hequaqua

Well because of all the rain we've had recently I was unable to do much outside.

Since I had just finished up benchmarking the RX470 and had one of my 970's on the stock bios, I decided to run the last two drivers and almost all of the benchmarks that I have access to. The only change I made to anything was setting the power limit to max, and the fan's at 80%.

The stock speed is 1328/7000. I ran everything twice for each driver.

I ran the same tests with the modded bios of 1506/8000. (overclock of 13.4% core)

I ran them again in SLI OC 1506/800.

I have included the percentage increase in either scores/fps that was gained over stock. You can see which benchmarks really scale well, and those that don't.

I think I have my numbers right.....lol It's hard to keep track of all the screenshots/text results sometimes. They take about 2hr 20mins to run for each setting(Stock/OC/OC SLI).

If you spot something, just shoot me a PM.

GTX 970 Stock/Single Card OC/SLI OC


----------



## djleakyg

Question for you 970 temp guru's. My card was idling at a steady 30-35 constantly for almost a year now. It would only heat up during games but I have a fan profile to keep temps in check....I had zero issues. The most recent GeForce driver seems to have messed with my temps. Currently idling at 52C-55C!! What happened? I know I should probably reapply thermal paste after a year but a 20 degree jump is ridiculous. Anyone else have this issue? My CPU temps seem a tad high too...I have an H110i and very good ventilation in my case. What could my issue be here? Any help is appreciated.


----------



## BulletSponge

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *djleakyg*
> 
> Question for you 970 temp guru's. My card was idling at a steady 30-35 constantly for almost a year now. It would only heat up during games but I have a fan profile to keep temps in check....I had zero issues. The most recent GeForce driver seems to have messed with my temps. Currently idling at 52C-55C!! What happened? I know I should probably reapply thermal paste after a year but a 20 degree jump is ridiculous. Anyone else have this issue? My CPU temps seem a tad high too...I have an H110i and very good ventilation in my case. What could my issue be here? Any help is appreciated.


Do you have a custom fan profile for the 970?


----------



## khanmein

@djleakyg change thermal paste is not the key but thermal pad for VRM is the most important. did u change new thermal pad when u applied thermal paste?


----------



## djleakyg

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *BulletSponge*
> 
> Do you have a custom fan profile for the 970?


It was in EVGA Precision X but it is only supposed to kick in once games run, during idling or just browsing, its supposed to be on the stock profile.


----------



## djleakyg

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *khanmein*
> 
> @djleakyg change thermal paste is not the key but thermal pad for VRM is the most important. did u change new thermal pad when u applied thermal paste?


Are there any aftermarket or upgraded thermal pads? I have not changed paste yet but I am planning on doing so pretty soon. Any recommendations on paste & thermal pads?


----------



## Hequaqua

Thermal Grizzly Kryonaut for paste.

https://www.amazon.com/Thermal-Grizzly-Hydronaut-Grease-Paste/dp/B00ZJSXE2Y/ref=pd_lpo_147_tr_t_2?ie=UTF8&psc=1&refRID=9EPZ40A8X30TCHN1MC4K

Odd about your temps. I don't think it's driver related. I've been on the last two drivers off and on and idle temps are normal. Are you running a 144hz monitor? If you are it keeps a light clock on the card. I'm not sure it would be enough to get the temps that high though.


----------



## khanmein

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *djleakyg*
> 
> Are there any aftermarket or upgraded thermal pads? I have not changed paste yet but I am planning on doing so pretty soon. Any recommendations on paste & thermal pads?


arctic thermal pad should be more than enough or fujipoly if u wanna premium. try to get the suitable thickness for your graphic card.

i tried arctic mx-4 on my processor so far so good. my place can't get any thermal pad.

i'm waiting my bro to get it back from US with 1 mm thickness


----------



## MarioAndretti

I'm ready to join the club.MG this this is a monster compared to my old EVGA GTX550 ti 2Gb in SLi set up.This thing is huge compared to the 550's it replaces.Good thing it's not any bigger.It just barely fit in my NZXT M59 case.It's already installed and my case is in a bad spot to get a pic.Is this pic of the box good enough?


----------



## renaissance18

i like to request bios mod for gtx 970 4gb reference edition gm204


----------



## Hequaqua

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *renaissance18*
> 
> i like to request bios mod for gtx 970 4gb reference edition gm204


You need to extract your bios and post it in this thread, along with what you are wanting done.

http://www.overclock.net/t/1573308/nvidia-gtx-900-cards-custom-bios-upon-request

I guess Mr-Dark is still doing them.


----------



## renaissance18

ok thnks


----------



## tongerks

what previous generation gpu block is fit for my asus strix 970? help please.


----------



## rfarmer

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *tongerks*
> 
> what previous generation gpu block is fit for my asus strix 970? help please.


EK has a Strix 970 block http://www.performance-pcs.com/ek-fc970-gtx-strix-acetal-nickel.html, but being a custom pcb I don't think you will find one from a previous generation that will fit.


----------



## Feigemo0771

Very unstable overclock ? I 've changed the boost clock of my EVGA SC ACX 2.0 970's BIOS. Yes it can be stable at 1480MHz with 1.2v, but , when the clock goes down a little bit like down to 1440MHz, the voltage drops quickly from 1.2v to 1.137v and the card can be very unstable. Did anyone have encounter any problem like this or know how to solve this?

通过我的 XT1095 上的 Tapatalk发言


----------



## Hequaqua

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Feigemo0771*
> 
> Very unstable overclock ? I 've changed the boost clock of my EVGA SC ACX 2.0 970's BIOS. Yes it can be stable at 1480MHz with 1.2v, but , when the clock goes down a little bit like down to 1440MHz, the voltage drops quickly from 1.2v to 1.137v and the card can be very unstable. Did anyone have encounter any problem like this or know how to solve this?
> 
> 通过我的 XT1095 上的 Tapatalk发言


Modded bios. Fixes just about everything with the 970's.









EDIT: You can disable boost in the bios. Which is what I've done. I'm rock solid stable at 1506/[email protected] I could have went lower with the voltage, but it does still allow me to up my clocks without have to re-flash to the bios I use for record runs at benchmarks. I can still hit about 1540/8000. My card(s) still downclock(135 core/162 memory) when not under load. I also have no perfcaps in GPU-Z.


----------



## Feigemo0771

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Hequaqua*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Feigemo0771*
> 
> Very unstable overclock ? I 've changed the boost clock of my EVGA SC ACX 2.0 970's BIOS. Yes it can be stable at 1480MHz with 1.2v, but , when the clock goes down a little bit like down to 1440MHz, the voltage drops quickly from 1.2v to 1.137v and the card can be very unstable. Did anyone have encounter any problem like this or know how to solve this?
> 
> 通过我的 XT1095 上的 Tapatalk发言
> 
> 
> 
> Modded bios. Fixes just about everything with the 970's.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> EDIT: You can disable boost in the bios. Which is what I've done. I'm rock solid stable at 1506/[email protected] I could have went lower with the voltage, but it does still allow me to up my clocks without have to re-flash to the bios I use for record runs at benchmarks. I can still hit about 1540/8000. My card(s) still downclock(135 core/162 memory) when not under load. I also have no perfcaps in GPU-Z.
Click to expand...

I've made a lot of tries on BIOS but none of them seems to be very stable. Maybe I should do more researches. Can you upload your BIOS?

从我的 iPhone 发送，使用 Tapatalk


----------



## LanceAbbott

Hello pplz!

I have a Gigabyte G1 Gaming 970 and i want to turn off the leds on the image, i know that those means that the voltage its ok but when i want to sleep those damn leds lights up all the room











Btw i use OC Guru II but sometimes its bugs and do nothing, there is some fix or something?

Thanks!


----------



## Hequaqua

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Feigemo0771*
> 
> I've made a lot of tries on BIOS but none of them seems to be very stable. Maybe I should do more researches. Can you upload your BIOS?
> 
> 从我的 iPhone 发送，使用 Tapatalk


Sure, but don't flash mine! Mod your original, then flash.

15061.225vCardATemp.zip 136k .zip file


EDIT: If you don't get it....go to this thread and post your original bios and ask Mr-Dark to mod it. Just let him know what you would like:

http://www.overclock.net/t/1573308/nvidia-gtx-900-cards-custom-bios-upon-request


----------



## Hequaqua

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *LanceAbbott*
> 
> Hello pplz!
> 
> I have a Gigabyte G1 Gaming 970 and i want to turn off the leds on the image, i know that those means that the voltage its ok but when i want to sleep those damn leds lights up all the room
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Btw i use OC Guru II but sometimes its bugs and do nothing, there is some fix or something?
> 
> Thanks!


Have you tried turning them off or down with GF Experience?


----------



## LanceAbbott

GFE or GURU dont turn off this leds, anyway gfe works worst than guru


----------



## Hequaqua

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *LanceAbbott*
> 
> GFE or GURU dont turn off this leds, anyway gfe works worst than guru


K.....have no idea then really....lol

It just updated GFE, now you have to log in?

What a bunch of bull....I'll go back to the prior version....IF nVidia will let me.


----------



## rfarmer

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Hequaqua*
> 
> K.....have no idea then really....lol
> 
> It just updated GFE, now you have to log in?
> 
> What a bunch of bull....I'll go back to the prior version....IF nVidia will let me.


Yeah I just updated today, I was like ***. Having to log in is crazy.


----------



## Hequaqua

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *rfarmer*
> 
> Yeah I just updated today, I was like ***. Having to log in is crazy.


Yep...I just installed the prior version via the 372.70 driver package that I have. Good to go. I'll just have to remember to NOT install it on the next driver.

Dumb move, if you ask me. Like I need to remember another dang password!!









EDIT:
I made a account a while back...can't remember the password. I had them send me a reset email.....have yet to get it..... a lot of good that is...have to wait hours to get into it....lmao


----------



## hertz9753

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *LanceAbbott*
> 
> GFE or GURU dont turn off this leds, anyway gfe works worst than guru


Take the heat sink off and unplug the two pin connector. While you are in there also replace the TIM with Grizzly or MX-4.


----------



## Hequaqua

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *hertz9753*
> 
> Take the heat sink off and unplug the two pin connector. While you are in there also replace the TIM with Grizzly or MX-4.


I've use both hertz...I think for the GPU the Grizzly is the best. It's almost like epoxy, and doesn't get all runny like the MX-4.


----------



## Hequaqua

@rfarmer if you still have it installed, run Time Spy and see if Shadow Play will record it. I haven't found anything that will record it because it's DX12.


----------



## LanceAbbott

so there is no how to turn those leds off? T_____T


----------



## rfarmer

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Hequaqua*
> 
> @rfarmer if you still have it installed, run Time Spy and see if Shadow Play will record it. I haven't found anything that will record it because it's DX12.


I'm sure I am doing something wrong because I have never used shadow play before. When I try to record Time Spy I get an overlay for shadow play settings and the only thing it recorded is the loading screen.

Edit: Ok got shadow play to work recording a game and it also worked recording Firestrike. When I try to record Time Spy it ends the test and I get an error message.


----------



## hertz9753

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *LanceAbbott*
> 
> so there is no how to turn those leds off? T_____T


I told you how to do it. You also did say the exact card you have. If it is the Windforce it should have four screws to remove the heat sink.


----------



## Hequaqua

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *rfarmer*
> 
> I'm sure I am doing something wrong because I have never used shadow play before. When I try to record Time Spy I get an overlay for shadow play settings and the only thing it recorded is the loading screen.
> 
> Edit: Ok got shadow play to work recording a game and it also worked recording Firestrike. When I try to record Time Spy it ends the test and I get an error message.


DX12









I just tried to open up GFE, and it wants to install the newest version. If I click cancel, it just removes the screen and no GFE.

That's BS.









What's next the GFE Founder's Edition?

I think nVidia has been talking to Facebook. They decided they can farm all the info from users and sell it off.

I guess I'll use FRAPS or Mirillis. I own both.

NOTE: A few hours later, and still no email from nVidia. What a load of crap.

EDIT: Gave up on getting a password reset. Made a new account. BiteMenVidia is the screen name. Got it installed....and sweet Jesus, they took a decent UI and have ruined it. If it wasn't for Shadow Play, I would never install it again.


----------



## rfarmer

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Hequaqua*
> 
> DX12
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I just tried to open up GFE, and it wants to install the newest version. If I click cancel, it just removes the screen and no GFE.
> 
> That's BS.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> What's next the GFE Founder's Edition?
> 
> I think nVidia has been talking to Facebook. They decided they can farm all the info from users and sell it off.
> 
> I guess I'll use FRAPS or Mirillis. I own both.
> 
> NOTE: A few hours later, and still no email from nVidia. What a load of crap.
> 
> EDIT: Gave up on getting a password reset. Made a new account. BiteMenVidia is the screen name. Got it installed....and sweet Jesus, they took a decent UI and have ruined it. If it wasn't for Shadow Play, I would never install it again.


Found a nice alternative. Are you using Win 10? Seems like M$ did something right for a change. Win 10 has a built in XBox screen capture/record app. Hit Win+G during game play and you get the options for record/capture. Worked fine for Time Spy, seems to work really well overall.

I agree with you about GFE, I absolutely hate forced updates and forced log ins.


----------



## daunow

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *rfarmer*
> 
> Found a nice alternative. Are you using Win 10? Seems like M$ did something right for a change. Win 10 has a built in XBox screen capture/record app. Hit Win+G during game play and you get the options for record/capture. Worked fine for Time Spy, seems to work really well overall.
> 
> I agree with you about GFE, I absolutely hate forced updates and forced log ins.


I believe win 10 native capture only records up to 30fps.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Hequaqua*
> 
> DX12
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I just tried to open up GFE, and it wants to install the newest version. If I click cancel, it just removes the screen and no GFE.
> 
> That's BS.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> What's next the GFE Founder's Edition?
> 
> I think nVidia has been talking to Facebook. They decided they can farm all the info from users and sell it off.
> 
> I guess I'll use FRAPS or Mirillis. I own both.
> 
> NOTE: A few hours later, and still no email from nVidia. What a load of crap.
> 
> EDIT: Gave up on getting a password reset. Made a new account. BiteMenVidia is the screen name. Got it installed....and sweet Jesus, they took a decent UI and have ruined it. If it wasn't for Shadow Play, I would never install it again.


I signed up for the beta, and the UI was better, but it definitely didn't felt like they did everything "from the ground up" like they said they did.

Than again, I stopped using GFE and use afterburner to record.


----------



## Hequaqua

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *rfarmer*
> 
> Found a nice alternative. Are you using Win 10? Seems like M$ did something right for a change. Win 10 has a built in XBox screen capture/record app. Hit Win+G during game play and you get the options for record/capture. Worked fine for Time Spy, seems to work really well overall.
> 
> I agree with you about GFE, I absolutely hate forced updates and forced log ins.


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *daunow*
> 
> I believe win 10 native capture only records up to 30fps.
> I signed up for the beta, and the UI was better, but it definitely didn't felt like they did everything "from the ground up" like they said they did.
> 
> Than again, I stopped using GFE and use afterburner to record.


THX....just tried it...it does record, but only @30fps. Better than nothing I guess. I love Mirillis, but it does impact my fps by quite a bit.

Oh.....I FINALLY got the email from nVidia for the reset.....only took then 10 hours. Hopefully there will be enough of a backlash that they will do something about GFE. The UI looks like it was made for someone who has vision issues. I'm old, but dam everything looks huge! lmao

EDIT: I downloaded the newest version of Mirillis, and it will record Time Spy. Afterburner will too. Only issue is I have to disable SLI for either to work. Oh well, I don't do that much recording anyway.


----------



## Ithanul

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Hequaqua*
> 
> K.....have no idea then really....lol
> 
> It just updated GFE, now you have to log in?
> 
> What a bunch of bull....I'll go back to the prior version....IF nVidia will let me.


You must of miss the thread that mention that. Myself, I don't even install it since I have no use for it.


----------



## daunow

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Hequaqua*
> 
> THX....just tried it...it does record, but only @30fps. Better than nothing I guess. I love Mirillis, but it does impact my fps by quite a bit.
> 
> Oh.....I FINALLY got the email from nVidia for the reset.....only took then 10 hours. Hopefully there will be enough of a backlash that they will do something about GFE. The UI looks like it was made for someone who has vision issues. I'm old, but dam everything looks huge! lmao
> 
> EDIT: I downloaded the newest version of Mirillis, and it will record Time Spy. Afterburner will too. Only issue is I have to disable SLI for either to work. Oh well, I don't do that much recording anyway.


Don't forget to use NVEC on afterburner.


----------



## daunow

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Hequaqua*
> 
> K.....have no idea then really....lol
> 
> It just updated GFE, now you have to log in?
> 
> What a bunch of bull....I'll go back to the prior version....IF nVidia will let me.


Yeah, either you do or you don't get to use GFE. ( don't really see why people actually defend this to be honest, I find it pretty stupid that they kept it that way.)


----------



## Hequaqua

Time Spy won't even start with Aftreburner running in SLI. I have to disable one of my cards. I did get it to record Time Spy though with a single card.

I used ShadowPlay to record Time Spy. It does work in SLI.







I set it to custom 1440/60fps. I just added some title shots to it. It's still encoding now. I hope that YouTube will post it at 1440p. I think at 4k they need to be 30fps, not 60fps. I know it's recorded at 1440p. I can see that in the file details.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ithanul*
> 
> You must of miss the thread that mention that. Myself, I don't even install it since I have no use for it.


In this thread, or on the other one here on OCN? I've looked at it....the other thread I mean.









I read so many here on OCN.....









If ShadowPlay was a stand alone I would buy it ....for say 20.00-25.00, I see little fps loss when it is running.

I had a screen shot of where I ran ShadowPlay/FRAPS/Mirillis Action running Firestrike. Mirillis was fanstatic looking(120fps mode), but it does have a pretty good impact on my fps. FRAPS isn't as bad, but the files are huge. ShadowPlay is the best choice I've found.

I could live without it(GFE), but it's convenient.


----------



## daunow

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Hequaqua*
> 
> Time Spy won't even start with Aftreburner running in SLI. I have to disable one of my cards. I did get it to record Time Spy though with a single card.
> 
> I used ShadowPlay to record Time Spy. It does work in SLI.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I set it to custom 1440/60fps. I just added some title shots to it. It's still encoding now. I hope that YouTube will post it at 1440p. I think at 4k they need to be 30fps, not 60fps. I know it's recorded at 1440p. I can see that in the file details.
> In this thread, or on the other one here on OCN? I've looked at it....the other thread I mean.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I read so many here on OCN.....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> If ShadowPlay was a stand alone I would buy it ....for say 20.00-25.00, I see little fps loss when it is running.
> 
> I had a screen shot of where I ran ShadowPlay/FRAPS/Mirillis Action running Firestrike. Mirillis was fanstatic looking(120fps mode), but it does have a pretty good impact on my fps. FRAPS isn't as bad, but the files are huge. ShadowPlay is the best choice I've found.
> 
> I could live without it(GFE), but it's convenient.


Time Spy? DX12 benchmark right? yeah afterburner doesn't support DX12 yet iirc, sorry dude.
and yeah, nothing really beats shadowplay to be honest.


----------



## Ithanul

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Hequaqua*
> 
> Time Spy won't even start with Aftreburner running in SLI. I have to disable one of my cards. I did get it to record Time Spy though with a single card.
> 
> I used ShadowPlay to record Time Spy. It does work in SLI.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I set it to custom 1440/60fps. I just added some title shots to it. It's still encoding now. I hope that YouTube will post it at 1440p. I think at 4k they need to be 30fps, not 60fps. I know it's recorded at 1440p. I can see that in the file details.
> In this thread, or on the other one here on OCN? I've looked at it....the other thread I mean.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I read so many here on OCN.....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> If ShadowPlay was a stand alone I would buy it ....for say 20.00-25.00, I see little fps loss when it is running.
> 
> I had a screen shot of where I ran ShadowPlay/FRAPS/Mirillis Action running Firestrike. Mirillis was fanstatic looking(120fps mode), but it does have a pretty good impact on my fps. FRAPS isn't as bad, but the files are huge. ShadowPlay is the best choice I've found.
> 
> I could live without it(GFE), but it's convenient.


Yeah, you think it being Nvidia they try to sell it seperate to get more cash.


----------



## Hequaqua

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ithanul*
> 
> Yeah, you think it being Nvidia they try to sell it seperate to get more cash.


NS....lmao









Well...I guess it's needs to be at 30fps for 1440p on YouTube. It's been done processing for a while now. 1080p is what it's been for about 30 min. Oh well, doesn't look bad.


----------



## BulletSponge

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Hequaqua*
> 
> NS....lmao
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Well...I guess it's needs to be at 30fps for 1440p on YouTube. It's been done processing for a while now. 1080p is what it's been for about 30 min. Oh well, doesn't look bad.






Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


----------



## hertz9753

He is such a tease...


----------



## rfarmer

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Hequaqua*
> 
> THX....just tried it...it does record, but only @30fps. Better than nothing I guess. I love Mirillis, but it does impact my fps by quite a bit.
> 
> Oh.....I FINALLY got the email from nVidia for the reset.....only took then 10 hours. Hopefully there will be enough of a backlash that they will do something about GFE. The UI looks like it was made for someone who has vision issues. I'm old, but dam everything looks huge! lmao
> 
> EDIT: I downloaded the newest version of Mirillis, and it will record Time Spy. Afterburner will too. Only issue is I have to disable SLI for either to work. Oh well, I don't do that much recording anyway.




You probably won't use it but if you go into Xbox settings you can change it to 60 fps.


----------



## daunow

Try some of the methods some users are using to downgrade, maybe this will help.
https://forums.geforce.com/default/topic/963302/geforce-experience/-how-to-fix-geforce-experience-3-0-shadow-play-led-visualizer-and-remove-the-need-to-log-in-/
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *rfarmer*
> 
> 
> 
> You probably won't use it but if you go into Xbox settings you can change it to 60 fps.


But you need to make an account for hotmail, don't you?


----------



## rfarmer

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *daunow*
> 
> Try some of the methods some users are using to downgrade, maybe this will help.
> https://forums.geforce.com/default/topic/963302/geforce-experience/-how-to-fix-geforce-experience-3-0-shadow-play-led-visualizer-and-remove-the-need-to-log-in-/
> But you need to make an account for hotmail, don't you?


Well I have a Microsoft account for windows, I just used that.


----------



## Hequaqua

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *BulletSponge*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


Sorry.....I forgot to make it public after it finished processing....lmao

It's open now...oh and it is 1440p!


----------



## rfarmer

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Hequaqua*
> 
> Sorry.....I forgot to make it public after it finished processing....lmao
> 
> It's open now...oh and it is 1440p!


Looks good.


----------



## Hequaqua

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *rfarmer*
> 
> Looks good.


Thanks!

I just unlocked Monster Hunter Online Benchmark than I ran. I forgot to open it too....lol






I like that benchmark.....It loads up the CPU cores pretty well.


----------



## rfarmer

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Hequaqua*
> 
> Thanks!
> 
> I just unlocked Monster Hunter Online Benchmark than I ran. I forgot to open it too....lol
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I like that benchmark.....It loads up the CPU cores pretty well.


That's pretty cool, not seen that benchmark. I will have to give it a go.


----------



## Hequaqua

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *rfarmer*
> 
> That's pretty cool, not seen that benchmark. I will have to give it a go.


You can see the CPU usage. Reminds me of Crysis 3. Metro and Last Light also use a lot of CPU. Those are pretty cool too. I bought both for like 9.99, really just for the benchmarks. lol


----------



## LanceAbbott

Can someone tell me how can this be posible? when i start the pc all leds are on like it should, later the windforce only turn off and leds stay on.

guru works when it wants


----------



## statyksyn

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *LanceAbbott*
> 
> Can someone tell me how can this be posible? when i start the pc all leds are on like it should, later the windforce only turn off and leds stay on.
> 
> guru works when it wants


Im not 100% sure but i think the windforce only lights after start up when the fans are on...I may be 100% wrong but not sure....


----------



## tashcz

You can use NVidia control panel for that, just set the leds to value that you want.


----------



## LanceAbbott

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *tashcz*
> 
> You can use NVidia control panel for that, just set the leds to value that you want.


the led visualizer? dont work neither? i tried when i just bought and now, oc just works.. but when it wants.


----------



## LanceAbbott

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *statyksyn*
> 
> Im not 100% sure but i think the windforce only lights after start up when the fans are on...I may be 100% wrong but not sure....


Im 100% that the fans and the "windforce" was always on till i set it off, the "silent" and "stop" turn off when fans start working


----------



## Dan-H

the GTX 970 class action settlement page is live, and I thought I'd post it here since we are all likely in the class: https://www.gtx970settlement.com/Home.aspx

There is a long thread here to debate/discuss/complain/rant/cheer about the suit.

http://www.overclock.net/t/1607150/tca-nvidia-settles-graphic-card-false-advertising-class-action-lawsuit/0_30


----------



## BulletSponge

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Dan-H*
> 
> the GTX 970 class action settlement page is live, and I thought I'd post it here since we are all likely in the class: https://www.gtx970settlement.com/Home.aspx
> 
> There is a long thread here to debate/discuss/complain/rant/cheer about the suit.
> 
> http://www.overclock.net/t/1607150/tca-nvidia-settles-graphic-card-false-advertising-class-action-lawsuit/0_30


Thank you, got mine filled out and submitted. Took all of 5 minutes.


----------



## Hequaqua

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *BulletSponge*
> 
> Thank you, got mine filled out and submitted. Took all of 5 minutes.


Yep.....MSI has all my serials...just copy and paste. I already had screen shots of my receipts. Attached those and off it went. Did you sign up for the updates via email?


----------



## BulletSponge

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Hequaqua*
> 
> Yep.....MSI has all my serials...just copy and paste. I already had screen shots of my receipts. Attached those and off it went. Did you sign up for the updates via email?


I believe so, can't be certain I did. DOH!


----------



## Hequaqua

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *BulletSponge*
> 
> I believe so, can't be certain I did. DOH!


lol


----------



## rfarmer

http://www.overclock3d.net/news/gpu_displays/nvidia_gtx_970_owners_in_the_us_can_now_claim_their_30_settlement/1 According to that post US owners of 970s can now claim their $30 settlement, go to this website https://www.gtx970settlement.com/Home.aspx

**From website: If you were sent a direct notice of the settlement, the verification code was included on the notice. This is not necessary but I am going to wait and see if Newegg sends me the code. We have until Nov 30, 2016 to file a claim.


----------



## Vellinious

Perfect. Thanks for the post.


----------



## onurbulbul

I've two 970's. Do you guys think I've enough power with my amd fx 8320.


----------



## daunow

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *onurbulbul*
> 
> I've two 970's. Do you guys think I've enough power with my amd fx 8320.


I don't think so.


----------



## Benjiw

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *onurbulbul*
> 
> I've two 970's. Do you guys think I've enough power with my amd fx 8320.


Overclock the 8320 and you'll be fine.


----------



## Xeno1

Been away for a while. But check this out. I'm still killing it

with old I5 760. Of course at 1080... Which is all one can hope for with a 2009 Dell 19 in CRT right in your face as you game lying down in bed with terminal cancer bleeding from every orifice dont you know.... Cheers

This vid shows that That Old I5 760 OCed to 4.0 is still very good. Or good enough for 1080


----------



## hertz9753

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Xeno1*
> 
> Been away for a while. But check this out. I'm still killing it
> with old I5 760. Of course at 1080... Which is all one can hope for with a 2009 Dell 19 in CRT right in your face as you game lying down in bed with terminal cancer bleeding from every orifice dont you know.... Cheers
> 
> This vid shows that That Old I5 760 OCed to 4.0 is still very good. Or good enough for 1080


Do you really have cancer?


----------



## Xeno1

no i dont. but the line comes from a popular game- Baldurs Gate Shasow of Amn. Korgan BloodAxe says this when he is bored in game. Sorry if I offended. Just playing.

He actualy says- " Hmmph I've had better times drowning face down in gutter water .. bleedin from ere orifice don't cha' know...r


----------



## tashcz

Damn man you scared the #%!% out of me when I opened my email with the sub.


----------



## Hequaqua

Quick question.....

I own 3DMark(Time Spy, etc). I've been messing with different drivers today. I went back to like 364.72....just to kill some time. Anyway, I couldn't run Valley or Heaven, and 3DMark showed limited. I'm on 368.81....I went to run Firestrike earlier....click on "Benchmarks" it starts the "collecting system info". The load screen shows Time Spy.....lmao I let it go ahead and load, and it loads Firestrike?

Anyone else seen this issue? A bit odd....nothing to be concerned about, but still odd.

I will reload the newest driver and see if it still happens...lol


----------



## rfarmer

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Hequaqua*
> 
> Quick question.....
> 
> I own 3DMark(Time Spy, etc). I've been messing with different drivers today. I went back to like 364.72....just to kill some time. Anyway, I couldn't run Valley or Heaven, and 3DMark showed limited. I'm on 368.81....I went to run Firestrike earlier....click on "Benchmarks" it starts the "collecting system info". The load screen shows Time Spy.....lmao I let it go ahead and load, and it loads Firestrike?
> 
> Anyone else seen this issue? A bit odd....nothing to be concerned about, but still odd.
> 
> I will reload the newest driver and see if it still happens...lol


Never had that happen, odd for sure. I wanted to let you know something else Hequaqua.

Since the Win 10 Anniversary update my computer turned into a ram hog, just running browser and chat program regularly sits at 25% (out of 16GB). Before the update it was 15 - 20%. I was a bit worried something was wrong with my comp so I formatted and installed Win 8.1 to check. Usually under 15% now so looks like Win 10 Anniversary is a pig. But the odd thing was I downloaded latest Nvidia driver and installed, old version of GFE. Now after 5 days still old version. Not sure if the new version is coming or if it is a Win 10 only thing.


----------



## Hequaqua

I'm around 15% Ram usage:



I did put the newest driver back on. 3DMark did it again. I let it run, got Firestike. I went to record it....and well...it loaded the right screen. lmao

I don't mind the new GFE really. The only annoying thing is the dam pop up in the corner telling me I can hit Alt-Z to share...lmao

EDIT: On you not getting the update...either A) You will eventually or B) DX12 is Windows10. So it could be because of some of the DX12 stuff it might not run properly in Win 8.1 or 7. Heck, I don't know anymore with nVidia or Windows....lol


----------



## rfarmer

Yeah I have no idea what is causing the high ram usage, look through task manager and nothing stands out as high usage. Oh well I will stick with 8.1 for a while.

Yeah those little popups when gaming do get irritating, you already have the Steam ones don't need anymore.


----------



## Hequaqua

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *rfarmer*
> 
> Yeah I have no idea what is causing the high ram usage, look through task manager and nothing stands out as high usage. Oh well I will stick with 8.1 for a while.
> 
> Yeah those little popups when gaming do get irritating, you already have the Steam ones don't need anymore.


I try to stay off Steam...lmao

I do have to log in for a few of the games that have benchmarks though. Metro 2033, Last Light, BM:AK. Although, I did play a little Arma 3 with a friend of mine. Survival mode. It was OK.

Seems like all my games I have to log in somewhere....lol They aren't mine, I just get to stream them...to my own monitor.


----------



## Xeno1

http://itvision.altervista.org/why-windows-10-sucks.html

I will not use win 10. Even when there is a DX12 game I want to play. Even if its a DX12 only game that will not run under DX11.

Win 7 forever


----------



## GaToMaLaCo

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Xeno1*
> 
> http://itvision.altervista.org/why-windows-10-sucks.html
> 
> I will not use win 10. Even when there is a DX12 game I want to play. Even if its a DX12 only game that will not run under DX11.
> 
> Win 7 forever


Its ok, Live long and prosper.


----------



## Benjiw

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Xeno1*
> 
> http://itvision.altervista.org/why-windows-10-sucks.html
> 
> I will not use win 10. Even when there is a DX12 game I want to play. Even if its a DX12 only game that will not run under DX11.
> 
> Win 7 forever


Then you're an idiot. Have fun living in the past while the rest of us help move things forwards. I have zero issues with all 3 of my windows 10 machines and I'll never go back to windows 7 because it literally has no pros that windows 10 can outshine.


----------



## hertz9753

I still use Win 7. I tried to do the free upgrade to Win 10 on one of my rigs but I kept getting timed out on the download. That was during the last week it was offered though. The pop ups that Microsoft kept giving me were also very annoying.


----------



## Benjiw

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *hertz9753*
> 
> I still use Win 7. I tried to do the free upgrade to Win 10 on one of my rigs but I kept getting timed out on the download. That was during the last week it was offered though. The pop ups that Microsoft kept giving me were also very annoying.


I never used the upgrades I just bought keys for the w10 ultimate editions. Never had an issue.


----------



## Dude970

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Benjiw*
> 
> I never used the upgrades I just bought keys for the w10 ultimate editions. Never had an issue.


Do you mean Pro? Never have seen W10 Ultimate


----------



## Ithanul

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Dude970*
> 
> Do you mean Pro? Never have seen W10 Ultimate


No kidding. Ultimate was last offer on W7.

Whole reason I did not take the upgrade. No way was I going from W7 Ult to a W10 Pro especially considering what is currently going on with Microsoft taking GPOs out of Pro.

Only way I touch it if I can get my hands on a Enterprise version.


----------



## daunow

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *hertz9753*
> 
> I still use Win 7. I tried to do the free upgrade to Win 10 on one of my rigs but I kept getting timed out on the download. That was during the last week it was offered though. The pop ups that Microsoft kept giving me were also very annoying.


You can still do a free upgrade IIRC, just look it up on google there should be variable articles on this.


----------



## Xeno1

deleted


----------



## Xeno1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Benjiw*
> 
> Then you're an idiot. Have fun living in the past while the rest of us help move things forwards. I have zero issues with all 3 of my windows 10 machines and I'll never go back to windows 7 because it literally has no pros that windows 10 can outshine.


Thanks for your kind words buddy. Ur a gentleman and a scholar.


----------



## Radnad

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Xeno1*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Benjiw*
> 
> Then you're an idiot. Have fun living in the past while the rest of us help move things forwards. I have zero issues with all 3 of my windows 10 machines and I'll never go back to windows 7 because it literally has no pros that windows 10 can outshine.
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks for your kind words buddy. Ur a gentleman and a scholar.
Click to expand...

I agree, it's kind of ridiculous to be called an idiot for your opinion. One of the many elitist ways OCN has changed recently. You can disagree with someone, like I do think your wrong about Windows 10 I love it and would recommend anyone to move to it because 7 won't be around forever, but you don't have to be a jerk to disagree with someone, unless that person was obviously being a jerk to you and thats not the case here.

But I know the elitists will say "ah its the internets get used to it, hardy har har", so sad...


----------



## Hequaqua

@rfarmer

Dang you!!! lmao

I created a dual boot and installed Win 8.1 on it. I get bored...lol

Anyway....same settings for everything. I did runs of Valley/Heaven/Firestrike. Single and SLI. I just wanted to see if there was much of a difference in scores. I used driver 372.70.

Results:


Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!







Source Spreadsheet

Kind of a mixed bag really. It seems Firestrike does perform a little better in Win 8.1.


----------



## Moparman

Ok Question for you all. Has anyone noticed big losses in FPS in games as of late since new updates have been out? I have played COD Bop3 since it was out and never had an issue. Now since I had several auto updates happen on a lot of my games I am seeing huge losses in FPS. In bop3 for example I have every setting max and have always been able to stay at 250fps the games max limit. Now I see drops in the 40s really bad. I think I know the issue as it's the 3.5GB .5B issue. I used to only see about 3100MB of Vram used at 1920x1080. Now its around 3800+MB used. settings are all the same. Now an odd thing I noticed is if I drop to 1680x1050 it will start out a map around 2800 MB but after about 20 secs it will jump up to about 3800MB and back to very bad FPS drops. So i'm wondering did the game update and Nvidia update cause this? It's almost like they caused this to force you to upgrade but of course that is my thinking.

ANSWERS TO a list of questions I'm sure you will ask.

Tried fresh install even OS install.

Does same thing in SLI or NON SLI.

Cpu is SB-e 6core @4.8ghz

16GB ram

SSD for storage.


----------



## Hequaqua

I haven't noticed any loss in the handful of games that I play.

It could be the game update.....

As for the Vram issue....The Division and BM:AK both go over the 3.5gb threshold without issue. BM:AK has no SLI support so it's not dividing the Vram.

Have you tested with any other games? or benchmarks? If you have say Valley running, let it run and open up another one. That should push the Vram up to over the 3.5gb of Vram. If not, open a third one...lol

I haven't had any issues, other than the dam pop-up from GFE telling me how to share my broadcast...lol


----------



## Moparman

It does it in crysis3 when I tested it as well. it's for sure the Vram being over 3.5GB as I put my 3GB 580s in and of course it's much lower FPS than SLI 970s but I can lock it at 90fps and it is stuck at at. No crazy drops like the 970s.


----------



## Hequaqua

I have Crysis 3, but not installed.

I'll install it and test is out later.

Were you using SLI? or just a single card?


----------



## Moparman

I'm using Single and SLI I sold my other 2 for 3 and 4way sli.


----------



## Hequaqua

What settings are you using?

I cranked everything to the max...went to 2560x1440p and still can't hit even 3gb of Vram usage.

EDIT: I did notice something about the new "origin"....it keeps my GPU's at their clocks with no load whatsoever. Just sitting here at the desktop right now....both cards are at 1506/8000 with the full voltage of 1.225v....no load on the GPU's at all though.

I don't like that....at all.









Fixed...lol


----------



## rfarmer

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Hequaqua*
> 
> @rfarmer
> 
> Dang you!!! lmao
> 
> I created a dual boot and installed Win 8.1 on it. I get bored...lol
> 
> Anyway....same settings for everything. I did runs of Valley/Heaven/Firestrike. Single and SLI. I just wanted to see if there was much of a difference in scores. I used driver 372.70.
> 
> Results:
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Source Spreadsheet
> 
> Kind of a mixed bag really. It seems Firestrike does perform a little better in Win 8.1.


Yeah looks like no real benefit to either one. I need to get off my lazy rear and do a dual boot, I am only using like 20GB of my 128GB boot drive. Maybe this weekend.


----------



## Hequaqua

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *rfarmer*
> 
> Yeah looks like no real benefit to either one. I need to get off my lazy rear and do a dual boot, I am only using like 20GB of my 128GB boot drive. Maybe this weekend.


The more I mess in 8.1, the more I like 10 honestly. It could be because there are few "little" features that 8.1 doesn't offer.

This may sound petty...but the option of choosing the audio output from the taskbar is one of the best things ever. I hated to have to unplug my headset, to get output to my speakers.

I loved 8.1.....to me 7 was just...OK really.

I'll keep the 8.1 boot on here for a while. I will wait for a few more nVidia driver updates and see how well it does. Speaking of drivers....It's been a few weeks...I'm having withdrawal symptoms!!!









I doubt that I will go back to 8.1 as my first choice though.


----------



## Ithanul

Huh, unplug?

I leave everything hooked up. You can switch outputs and inputs in the sound control and volume control options panels.

It interesting how so many don't know about that panel in W7. I had to help one gal during a military exercise to get her headphones to work. Showed her the panel and just switch it to her headset then she was good to go.


----------



## Hequaqua

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ithanul*
> 
> Huh, unplug?
> 
> I leave everything hooked up. You can switch outputs and inputs in the sound control and volume control options panels.
> 
> It interesting how so many don't know about that panel in W7. I had to help one gal during a military exercise to get her headphones to work. Showed her the panel and just switch it to her headset then she was good to go.


FYI, yea....I know how to change them in the sound settings...lol

It was easier to just unplug them.









Now just two clicks...don't have to pull up the control panel for the sound settings....etc.

Like I said, a petty change...but one I love....lol


----------



## statyksyn

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Moparman*
> 
> I'm using Single and SLI I sold my other 2 for 3 and 4way sli.










sorry but i just realized ive played BO3 with you lol


----------



## Moparman

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *statyksyn*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sorry but i just realized ive played BO3 with you lol


Add me then lol.


----------



## Xeno1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Radnad*
> 
> I agree, it's kind of ridiculous to be called an idiot for your opinion. One of the many elitist ways OCN has changed recently. You can disagree with someone, like I do think your wrong about Windows 10 I love it and would recommend anyone to move to it because 7 won't be around forever, but you don't have to be a jerk to disagree with someone, unless that person was obviously being a jerk to you and thats not the case here.
> 
> But I know the elitists will say "ah its the internets get used to it, hardy har har", so sad...


I have my reasons. the first being driver issues with my mobo. It doesnt have WIn 10 drivers for everything anyway. I'll go to 10 one day I guess but not until I absolutely have too. http://itvision.altervista.org/why-windows-10-sucks.html

I have not tried 10 but I've heard of too many issues to try it anytime soon.

That block feature is nice for idiots like me. I can deal.


----------



## Ithanul

Think I only have W10 on the lappy. It still kind of not fully where it needs to be that is for sure. Considering it boots up like an arse on that lappy.









Still debating if I will ever load it on the main rig. Deal with me is I just don't like the updating often so the updates and rebooting would annoying me heavily since I tend to run my PCs 24/7 non stop for several months in a row with no reboots. So the whole boot up fast thing gives me no benefit to begin with.







Heck, I'm still rocking 361.43 driver on the main rig and the folder rig still sitting on 340.96 driver for my GPUs.


----------



## rfarmer

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Hequaqua*
> 
> The more I mess in 8.1, the more I like 10 honestly. It could be because there are few "little" features that 8.1 doesn't offer.
> 
> This may sound petty...but the option of choosing the audio output from the taskbar is one of the best things ever. I hated to have to unplug my headset, to get output to my speakers.
> 
> I loved 8.1.....to me 7 was just...OK really.
> 
> I'll keep the 8.1 boot on here for a while. I will wait for a few more nVidia driver updates and see how well it does. Speaking of drivers....It's been a few weeks...I'm having withdrawal symptoms!!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I doubt that I will go back to 8.1 as my first choice though.


Yeah I was bored yesterday so I did a dual boot, 2 60GB partitions so plenty of room. I have been having OS related game issues lately. There haven't been any games out I want to play so I am replaying ones I didn't finish or ones I never played.

Bioshock infinite plays just fine on Win 8.1 but not at all on Win 10. Apparently this is a known issue and they have no intention of fixing it. I had never played Devil May Cry and last week Humble Bundle had DMC Devil May Cry and Devil May Cry 4 for $20 so I grabbed it. DMC plays fine on either OS but Devil May Cry 4 doesn't want to work on Win 8.1, least not on my comp. Works fine on Win 10 though.

Oh well one nice thing about playing these older games is I can crank the settings up to max, turn on V Sync and runs at a steady 144 fps. Which is funny cause when I bought this monitor everyone told me not to waste my money cause I would never be able to run games at 144 fps.


----------



## Ithanul

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *rfarmer*
> 
> Yeah I was bored yesterday so I did a dual boot, 2 60GB partitions so plenty of room. I have been having OS related game issues lately. There haven't been any games out I want to play so I am replaying ones I didn't finish or ones I never played.
> 
> Bioshock infinite plays just fine on Win 8.1 but not at all on Win 10. Apparently this is a known issue and they have no intention of fixing it. I had never played Devil May Cry and last week Humble Bundle had DMC Devil May Cry and Devil May Cry 4 for $20 so I grabbed it. DMC plays fine on either OS but Devil May Cry 4 doesn't want to work on Win 8.1, least not on my comp. Works fine on Win 10 though.
> 
> Oh well one nice thing about playing these older games is I can crank the settings up to max, turn on V Sync and runs at a steady 144 fps. Which is funny cause when I bought this monitor everyone told me not to waste my money cause I would never be able to run games at 144 fps.


Indeed, it awesome playing older games for that one reason.

Kind of the benefit I get from being a slow poke about buying games and buying used video cards when people go into mad dash to sell off perfectly good cards for the new bling.







Usually by that time too the devs have fully patch the game too.


----------



## rfarmer

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ithanul*
> 
> Indeed, it awesome playing older games for that one reason.
> 
> Kind of the benefit I get from being a slow poke about buying games and buying used video cards when people go into mad dash to sell off perfectly good cards for the new bling.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Usually by that time too the devs have fully patch the game too.


That's the way to do it, I have seen several 970s for $200. I fall into that group you mentioned, bought my 970 shortly after launch and my 1070 the same way. Still have a 970 I need to try and sell.


----------



## Ithanul

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *rfarmer*
> 
> That's the way to do it, I have seen several 970s for $200. I fall into that group you mentioned, bought my 970 shortly after launch and my 1070 the same way. Still have a 970 I need to try and sell.


Indeed, reason I'm waiting on Volta.

Hoping to nab a cheap 1060 or two for the folder rig when peeps off load theirs for the new one that replace it. May try to nab a used 1080 for the folder, still kicking that idea around or retire one 980Ti off to the folder and nab a used Titan X (Pascal) when big die Volta drops and peeps off load those.









Since I just moved to 2560 x 1440P, I'm not planing to go 4K until a few more years. Hopefully by then mid tier cards can push that at a decent rate without being a high price.


----------



## Hequaqua

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *rfarmer*
> 
> Yeah I was bored yesterday so I did a dual boot, 2 60GB partitions so plenty of room. I have been having OS related game issues lately. There haven't been any games out I want to play so I am replaying ones I didn't finish or ones I never played.
> 
> Bioshock infinite plays just fine on Win 8.1 but not at all on Win 10. Apparently this is a known issue and they have no intention of fixing it. I had never played Devil May Cry and last week Humble Bundle had DMC Devil May Cry and Devil May Cry 4 for $20 so I grabbed it. DMC plays fine on either OS but Devil May Cry 4 doesn't want to work on Win 8.1, least not on my comp. Works fine on Win 10 though.
> 
> Oh well one nice thing about playing these older games is I can crank the settings up to max, turn on V Sync and runs at a steady 144 fps. Which is funny cause when I bought this monitor everyone told me not to waste my money cause I would never be able to run games at 144 fps.


Cool.....I decided I would run some benchmarks in 8.1 with The Division. I ran single/SLI....got ready to restart back into Windows 10....low and behold...8.1 needed to update. 229 updates later, I decided that all those runs might have been affected by the updates. So I re-ran them....lol Everything looks normal until you look at the 8.1 with low settings. I don't see a big gain in SLI really. I thought maybe it was something in NVCP....looked it over, ran a few again...same numbers. I'm not sure why they look so strange.



I'm also not sure how The Division is determining the GPU usage....on Low settings in SLI I never saw it reach 82%...more like mid-60's to mid-70's throughout the run.

I wouldn't mind picking up a used GPU, but it's hard to tell what they have been through(mining/folding/etc). I saw a 980 Hybrid for 300.00(used), but that's not a big enough jump in performance for me to jump on.

I'll hold off as long as I can before upgrading. See what the overlords(AMD/nVidia) offer next go around. I might be like you Ithanul, and see about picking up something slightly used on the cheap.

EDIT: I think I have one fan on one of my cards going bad.







Under load, one spins the other doesn't. If I take my finger and nudge it...it will start though. I noticed it about a week ago after playing BF4 for a few hours. I looked at HWiNFO...and my temp on that card was around 80°. I'm going to contact MSI and see about getting replacements....no way am I going to RMA the better card. They will probably just send me another unit. Who knows how well it would OC or what Vram mfg. would be on it. This card is the one that I can get to 1600/8400 on air, and has the Samsung Vram. I guess if worse comes to worse, I can pick up some replacements off eBay.


----------



## BulletSponge

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *statyksyn*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sorry but i just realized ive played BO3 with you lol


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Moparman*
> 
> Add me then lol.


Both of you add }C{ BulletSponge for BO3. My clan is getting dehydrated from all the tears I make them shed.


----------



## Hequaqua

The GTX970 Settlement site is 100% legit.

I just talked to Newegg, they told me to contact nVidia.


----------



## Dude970

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Hequaqua*
> 
> The GTX970 Settlement site is 100% legit.
> 
> I just talked to Newegg, they told me to contact nVidia.


Thanks for the update


----------



## rfarmer

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Hequaqua*
> 
> The GTX970 Settlement site is 100% legit.
> 
> I just talked to Newegg, they told me to contact nVidia.


Yeah I got a copy of my receipt from Newegg, was going to wait for them to contact me. Guess I will just contact nVidia direct. Thanks for the update.


----------



## Hequaqua

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Dude970*
> 
> Thanks for the update


No problem!
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *rfarmer*
> 
> Yeah I got a copy of my receipt from Newegg, was going to wait for them to contact me. Guess I will just contact nVidia direct. Thanks for the update.


I had copies of my receipts as soon as I heard about the proposed settlement.

I filed mine right away.


----------



## rfarmer

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Hequaqua*
> 
> No problem!
> I had copies of my receipts as soon as I heard about the proposed settlement.
> 
> I filed mine right away.


Just filed my claim, now let's see how long it takes.


----------



## Hequaqua

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *rfarmer*
> 
> Just filed my claim, now let's see how long it takes.


The final hearing is the 7th of December. Provided there are no objections, I would think the first part of the year hopefully. Maybe even sooner. We won't know for sure until after that date though.


----------



## Xeno1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Hequaqua*
> 
> The final hearing is the 7th of December. Provided there are no objections, I would think the first part of the year hopefully. Maybe even sooner. We won't know for sure until after that date though.


NVM. I dont see an option to delete my entire post. So NVM is all i can do


----------



## Hequaqua

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Xeno1*
> 
> NVM. I dont see an option to delete my entire post. So NVM is all i can do


It's 30.00 per card.









Here is the link if you want to file a claim:

https://www.gtx970settlement.com/Home.aspx


----------



## LuminatX

US residents only. GG


----------



## khanmein

where's my USD 30? i had sent my GTX 970 for RMA due to the fan stop spinning & i need to pay RM 30 for the service charge cost after 1 year warranty. damn~


----------



## Xeno1

YEAH NOT WORTH THE TROUBLE FOR ME


----------



## Xeno1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Hequaqua*
> 
> It's 30.00 per card.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Here is the link if you want to file a claim:
> 
> https://www.gtx970settlement.com/Home.aspx


AH 60 bucks would be worth then


----------



## khanmein

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Xeno1*
> 
> AH 60 bucks would be worth then


everything below USD 50 is reasonable.


----------



## ejohnson

Does anyone know what waterblock fits the 970 hybrid?

I know its already watercooled, but I want to replace the AIO with a custom loop for my ncase m1 build.


----------



## Hequaqua

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ejohnson*
> 
> Does anyone know what waterblock fits the 970 hybrid?
> 
> I know its already watercooled, but I want to replace the AIO with a custom loop for my ncase m1 build.


I'm not sure really....but don't the hybrids use a reference PCB?

Try EKWB:

https://www.ekwb.com/

Frozencpu:

http://www.frozencpu.com/


----------



## rfarmer

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ejohnson*
> 
> Does anyone know what waterblock fits the 970 hybrid?
> 
> I know its already watercooled, but I want to replace the AIO with a custom loop for my ncase m1 build.


If it's the EVGA Hybrid EK make a couple blocks for it, looks to be a reference pcb.


----------



## Mr-Dark

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ejohnson*
> 
> Does anyone know what waterblock fits the 970 hybrid?
> 
> I know its already watercooled, but I want to replace the AIO with a custom loop for my ncase m1 build.


Hello

The PCB on that card isn't reference.. take a look



There is no Waterblock for that card, also its not worth the extra cooling as that card is voltage locked at 1.212v ( if i remember ) and the Hybrid cooler is more than enough


----------



## [email protected]

I know this is way off topic but it turns out i didn't know the Best Buy version was a rip off and i am in process of making a claim to get 30 dollars from Nvidia as a settlement for selling false advertisement. I should have gotten the Fallout 4 version.

Too bad EVGA won't exchange it.

I wanna sell my card and get the better version. O well. Lesson learned!

Still a great card though.


----------



## DeathAngel74

BBY won't exchange the card under manufacturer's warranty? I'd call and say its defective...see what they can do.


----------



## [email protected]

That's a very good suggestion.Problem is i purchased this card from Best Buy after April of 2015 which is in May. So that 15 day policy return is out of question and i still have the invoice for it and i highly doubt they would except exchange that time cuz i had this video card for long. Again good suggestion however.


----------



## ejohnson

Im not in need of extra cooling, but rather I want to put it in a ncase m1 with a cpu in the loop and go hardlines for the pretty factor. and becuase I need the space in the bottom of the case for the 240mm radiator.

the gpu was going to run on a 120mm on the side, then the cpu would be the 240 in the bottom, then the front 120mm slot would be for the pump/res area.


----------



## Hequaqua

New Driver 372.90

http://www.guru3d.com/files-details/geforce-372-90-whql-driver-download.html

Benchmarks

Valley/Heaven Drivers 361.91-372.90 Single v SLI

Firestrike Drivers 361.91-372.90 Single v SLI

Time Spy Drivers 369.05-372.90 Single v SLI

meh!


----------



## Hequaqua

So I contacted MSI today about my fan issue. It sometimes will start on it's own, sometimes I have to nudge it.

Anyway, their first response was that I RMA the card. I said that I didn't want to.

Their second response was that they have no fans in stock. I asked, "Then why send the card back in?" I was then told that they would just swap the card. Again, I said I wasn't going to RMA the card, and possibly end up with a inferior card.

I haven't heard back from them...lol

I'm not too concerned really....the card with just one fan will get to about 70-72°C when I am gaming. Less than that running benchmarks. More annoying than anything...


----------



## rfarmer

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Hequaqua*
> 
> So I contacted MSI today about my fan issue. It sometimes will start on it's own, sometimes I have to nudge it.
> 
> Anyway, their first response was that I RMA the card. I said that I didn't want to.
> 
> Their second response was that they have no fans in stock. I asked, "Then why send the card back in?" I was then told that they would just swap the card. Again, I said I wasn't going to RMA the card, and possibly end up with a inferior card.
> 
> I haven't heard back from them...lol
> 
> I'm not too concerned really....the card with just one fan will get to about 70-72°C when I am gaming. Less than that running benchmarks. More annoying than anything...


cough, cough watercool it.


----------



## Hequaqua

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *rfarmer*
> 
> cough, cough watercool it.


Nah.....I'll live with it...for now. lol

Hoping to see what the next gen cards will bring. The 10 series, while they perform well....they just look like Maxwell on speed! lmao The RX480's are good, but really need to go XF with those.(My opinion)

I'm sure price is going to play a big role in my next card. I might look into trying to get something lightly used if the price is good.


----------



## rfarmer

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Hequaqua*
> 
> Nah.....I'll live with it...for now. lol
> 
> Hoping to see what the next gen cards will bring. The 10 series, while they perform well....they just look like Maxwell on speed! lmao The RX480's are good, but really need to go XF with those.(My opinion)
> 
> I'm sure price is going to play a big role in my next card. I might look into trying to get something lightly used if the price is good.


Yeah wait for the next generation and grab a Pascal, probably be able to get one for cheap.


----------



## Dan-H

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Hequaqua*
> 
> I'm sure price is going to play a big role in my next card. I might look into trying to get something lightly used if the price is good.


I've got a "lightly used" MSI GTX 770" that I'll trade you for that wounded card of yours


----------



## Hequaqua

Can't break up my pair.....lol


----------



## DeathAngel74

Same here... Still waiting for 1080 SC from step-up program.


----------



## rfarmer

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Hequaqua*
> 
> Can't break up my pair.....lol


Is it your high overclocker with the bad fan Hequaqua? I am guessing probably so.


----------



## Hequaqua

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *rfarmer*
> 
> Is it your high overclocker with the bad fan Hequaqua? I am guessing probably so.


Yea....I should swap fans and send the one that doesn't OC very well back...lol

I've replaced the TIM on both cards....so the "void" sticker on the screws of both are not there now....lol

I can get a set off eBay for about 35.00....I will probably mod the fan in the bios to come on to 25% when the temp is really low....see if that works. I mean, the fan works if I nudge it.

I've been using Afterburner to set the fans at 25% after I get to the desktop...then make sure they both are spinning.


----------



## Benjiw

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Hequaqua*
> 
> Yea....I should swap fans and send the one that doesn't OC very well back...lol
> 
> I've replaced the TIM on both cards....so the "void" sticker on the screws of both are not there now....lol
> 
> I can get a set off eBay for about 35.00....I will probably mod the fan in the bios to come on to 25% when the temp is really low....see if that works. I mean, the fan works if I nudge it.
> 
> I've been using Afterburner to set the fans at 25% after I get to the desktop...then make sure they both are spinning.


You're allowed to remove the coolers on MSI cards, it won't void the warranty.

I've upgraded, 2 x palit super jetstream 980ti with EK waterblocks and the stock fans boxes etc.


----------



## Hequaqua

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Benjiw*
> 
> You're allowed to remove the coolers on MSI cards, it won't void the warranty.
> 
> I've upgraded, 2 x palit super jetstream 980ti with EK waterblocks and the stock fans boxes etc.


Good to know.....I haven't heard a word out of them since yesterday....

Oh well....I'm not going to send them my card, and HOPE I get one that is as good. I don't like my odds in that offer. lol

As I said, not a huge issue at the moment.


----------



## hurricane28

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Benjiw*
> 
> *You're allowed to remove the coolers on MSI cards, it won't void the warranty.
> *
> I've upgraded, 2 x palit super jetstream 980ti with EK waterblocks and the stock fans boxes etc.


That depends on the region. On the MSI forum some moderator said its okay but when i contacted MSI in the Netherlands they said that if you remove the sticker your warranty is indeed void..


----------



## lanofsong

Hey GTX 970 owners,

Would you consider putting all that power to a good cause for the next 2 days? If so, come *sign up* and fold with us for our monthly Foldathons - see attached link.

September Foldathon

To get started:

1.Get a passkey (allows for speed bonus) - need a valid email address
http://fah-web.stanford.edu/cgi-bin/getpasskey.py

2.Download the folding program:
http://folding.stanford.edu/

Enter your folding name (mine is the same as my OCN name)
Enter your passkey
Enter Team OCN number - 37726

later
lanofsong


----------



## hurricane28

Hi 970 fellas,

Did anyone tried the new 372.90 drivers in games? Its rather disappointing in Firestrike but maybe in games it performs better.


----------



## Hequaqua

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *hurricane28*
> 
> Hi 970 fellas,
> 
> Did anyone tried the new 372.90 drivers in games? Its rather disappointing in Firestrike but maybe in games it performs better.


I didn't seem to have any issues with them, but you're right....they don't perform as well as the last set.

I hadn't taken any pics with my 970's in SLI since I bought my second set of custom cables. Thought I would post a few that I just took.


Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


----------



## hurricane28

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Hequaqua*
> 
> I didn't seem to have any issues with them, but you're right....they don't perform as well as the last set.
> 
> I hadn't taken any pics with my 970's in SLI since I bought my second set of custom cables. Thought I would post a few that I just took.
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


I noticed that too. 372.70 seems to be the best out of the bunch though.

Nice setup you got there mate.

I have new motherboard myself as well.


Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


----------



## Hequaqua

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *hurricane28*
> 
> I noticed that too. 372.70 seems to be the best out of the bunch though.
> 
> Nice setup you got there mate.
> 
> I have new motherboard myself as well.
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


Really like the looks of that board....









I looking forward to see what Zen might offer up. I would like to a complete AMD build at some time. Hoping Zen and AM4 make a big splash. Tired of Intel giving small gains for higher prices.


----------



## hurricane28

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Hequaqua*
> 
> Really like the looks of that board....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I looking forward to see what Zen might offer up. I would like to a complete AMD build at some time. Hoping Zen and AM4 make a big splash. Tired of Intel giving small gains for higher prices.


Thnx, i like it a lot too and that is one of the reasons i went for this board.

It has everything i need and more. I like the blue RGB leds on the PCIe that really ties my build together.

I love my AMD setup so far, in benchmarks it lacks behind Intel CPU's but as for the rest its very fast. Especially when i render some clips and in games it just performs outstanding, especially for its price. You have to overclock this CPU to get the most out of it because at stock these things are rather slow IMO. But with my current setup, i am more than pleased to be honest.

I am curious too as to what ZEN will bring, i don't think i will upgrade that fast because my budget is tight at the moment because i have plans for moving in to another house pretty soon. Maybe over a year or 2 i NEED to upgrade but i don't think so because with DirectX 12 these CPU's scale very well and in multitasking which is the future, well, they are made for that so i think i am okay for another year or 2.


----------



## Hequaqua

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *hurricane28*
> 
> Thnx, i like it a lot too and that is one of the reasons i went for this board.
> 
> It has everything i need and more. I like the blue RGB leds on the PCIe that really ties my build together.
> 
> I love my AMD setup so far, in benchmarks it lacks behind Intel CPU's but as for the rest its very fast. Especially when i render some clips and in games it just performs outstanding, especially for its price. You have to overclock this CPU to get the most out of it because at stock these things are rather slow IMO. But with my current setup, i am more than pleased to be honest.
> 
> I am curious too as to what ZEN will bring, i don't think i will upgrade that fast because my budget is tight at the moment because i have plans for moving in to another house pretty soon. Maybe over a year or 2 i NEED to upgrade but i don't think so because with DirectX 12 these CPU's scale very well and in multitasking which is the future, well, they are made for that so i think i am okay for another year or 2.


I hear ya.....I'm in no hurry either. Hard to be in a hurry to upgrade when you're poor.


----------



## DeathAngel74

Quote:


> Originally Posted by Hequaqua
> I hear ya.....I'm in no hurry either. Hard to be in a hurry to upgrade when you're poor. biggrin.gif


That's what Amazon store card is for!!! LOL! Sorry for trollin', day off....


----------



## Hequaqua

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DeathAngel74*
> 
> That's what Amazon store card is for!!! LOL! Sorry for trollin', day off....


I have one...and a Newegg one........I'm still poor though....lol


----------



## hurricane28

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Hequaqua*
> 
> I hear ya.....I'm in no hurry either. Hard to be in a hurry to upgrade when you're poor.


Yeah, im rather poor myself at the moment too lol I am planning to move so all my money goes to my new house instead of my hobby for now. Its a question of priorities.


----------



## Hequaqua

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *hurricane28*
> 
> Yeah, im rather poor myself at the moment too lol I am planning to move so all my money goes to my new house instead of my hobby for now. Its a question of priorities.


I'm not moving, but I'm PO.....I can't even afford the OR....lmao


----------



## greasemonky89

ugh I hate being torn on keeping my 970.I'm content with the performance I just hate knowing there is something newer and better. I'm even looking at a 1060. I think a second 970 would be better. but the fact of upgrading the psu and I wounder how my I5 4690k will bottleneck


----------



## BulletSponge

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *greasemonky89*
> 
> ugh I hate being torn on keeping my 970.I'm content with the performance I just hate knowing there is something newer and better. I'm even looking at a 1060. I think a second 970 would be better. but the fact of upgrading the psu and I wounder how my I5 4690k will bottleneck


If you're using a 1080/60 display, wait. If you're using 1440/60+ then a 1070.


----------



## greasemonky89

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *BulletSponge*
> 
> If you're using a 1080/60 display, wait. If you're using 1440/60+ then a 1070.


I'm using 1080/144 display.


----------



## DeathAngel74

Join me on the dark side and get another 970 SSC 2.0+ for SLI


----------



## greasemonky89

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DeathAngel74*
> 
> Join me on the dark side and get another 970 SSC 2.0+ for SLI


paying anywhere in 160 to 200 used range is making that more appealing. my only concern is sli support for certain AAA titles.


----------



## DeathAngel74

Wait til the little one doesn't need baby food and diapers.


----------



## Benjiw

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *greasemonky89*
> 
> ugh I hate being torn on keeping my 970.I'm content with the performance I just hate knowing there is something newer and better. I'm even looking at a 1060. I think a second 970 would be better. but the fact of upgrading the psu and I wounder how my I5 4690k will bottleneck


Overclock and remove the imaginary bottleneck.


----------



## greasemonky89

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Benjiw*
> 
> Overclock and remove the imaginary bottleneck.


damn bro, I'm only at 4.6 at 1.17vcore on air. 1507/4000 on my 970.

but winter is coming.


----------



## Radnad

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *greasemonky89*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *DeathAngel74*
> 
> Join me on the dark side and get another 970 SSC 2.0+ for SLI
> 
> 
> 
> paying anywhere in 160 to 200 used range is making that more appealing. my only concern is sli support for certain AAA titles.
Click to expand...

You can get them cheaper than that. I got my G1 Gaming off Craigslist a couple of months ago for $150. Just got to keep looking and be ready to pounce.


----------



## DeathAngel74

I'll probably sell one of mine if Step-up to 1080 ever happens. Still waiting.


----------



## DeathAngel74

Evil plans unfold... "Nightcrawler" Build (Marvel)
Phanteks Ethoo Evolv ATX tempered satin black or Thermaltake Core X9
ASUS ROG Rampage V EDITION 10
i7 6850k
EK-RES X3 250
EK-XTOP SPC 60 PWM
EK-Supremacy EVO Copper
EK-FC1080 GTX Cooper
EK-CoolStream XE 360/480
Mayhem's Dye or EK-EKoolant
Bitspower or EK Compression fittings
1/2 ID/3/4 OD Tubing

Maybe johnd0e or Vellinious might have suggestions?


----------



## hertz9753

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DeathAngel74*
> 
> Evil plans unfold... "NightStalker" Build (Marvel)
> Phanteks Ethoo Evolv ATX tempered satin black or Thermaltake Core X9
> ASUS ROG Rampage V EDITION 10
> i7 6850k
> EK-RES X3 250
> EK-XTOP SPC 60 PWM
> EK-Supremacy EVO Copper
> EK-FC1080 GTX Cooper
> EK-CoolStream XE 360/480
> Mayhem's Dye or EK-EKoolant
> Bitspower or EK Compression fittings
> 1/2 ID/3/4OD Tubing
> 
> Maybe johnd0e or Vellinious might have suggestions?


I know that @Duality92 is working on something like that.


----------



## DeathAngel74

thanks hertz9753


----------



## rfarmer

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DeathAngel74*
> 
> Evil plans unfold... "NightStalker" Build (Marvel)
> Phanteks Ethoo Evolv ATX tempered satin black or Thermaltake Core X9
> ASUS ROG Rampage V EDITION 10
> i7 6850k
> EK-RES X3 250
> EK-XTOP SPC 60 PWM
> EK-Supremacy EVO Copper
> EK-FC1080 GTX Cooper
> EK-CoolStream XE 360/480
> Mayhem's Dye or EK-EKoolant
> Bitspower or EK Compression fittings
> 1/2 ID/3/4 OD Tubing
> 
> Maybe johnd0e or Vellinious might have suggestions?


I am in the Phanteks owners club and while I think the Evolv ATX is an awesome looking case it has some severe limitations when it comes to cooling custom loops. Both the front intake and top exhaust area have pretty severe limitations on airflow and people building in them are not getting the best temps with their builds.


----------



## hurricane28

Hi 970 fellas.

I installed the new Nvidia drivers 372.90 and to be honest it performs pretty well with Crysis 3. I get very good frames, around 70FPS. With the previous driver i got some stuttering and much lower frames but that was due to MFAA was enabled in control panel. The new Geforce experience does a really good job in optimizing games. It suggested me to turn off MFAA and set everything to very high and use MSAA high. I never thought i could run it at these settings to be honest. Last time i played Crysis 3 was with my GTX 660 ti.

I must say that i run my GPU overclocked and added a tweak that optimizes the CPU usages in that particular game. Maybe it works for other games as well. Here is the link: http://120hz.net/showthread.php?1514-Crysis-3-30-FPS-Boost-FPS-Cap-Removal!-(1080p-cam-video)&p=21396

I know its old but maybe someone is still playing Crysis 3 like me and want some more performance.


----------



## DeathAngel74

Is there another phanteks case that would work out better, @rfarmer ?? Core x9's are stackable so....I think Vellinious has two of them stacked.
http://www.modsrigs.com/detail.aspx?BuildID=35270
i7 6950x and 2 980 ti's????


----------



## rfarmer

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DeathAngel74*
> 
> Is there another phanteks case that would work out better, @rfarmer ?? Core x9's are stackable so....I think Vellinious has two of them stacked.
> http://www.modsrigs.com/detail.aspx?BuildID=35270
> i7 6950x and 2 980 ti's????


http://www.phanteks.com/Enthoo-Pro-M-Acrylic.html

The Pro M is the same layout as the Evolv but has better cooling.


----------



## DeathAngel74

Dang it! I need a case that can fit a 272mm E-ATX mobo. The RVE 10 is 264mm. That case is really nice though.

*EDIT:*
Corsair 900D should fit/great for custom loops. Room for 1x480 rad on the bottom and 1x360 rad on top, 3 front intakes, 1 rear exhaust plus 2 on the bottom back side. I could...technically reuse all 13 of my riing 12 fans.


----------



## hurricane28

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *rfarmer*
> 
> http://www.phanteks.com/Enthoo-Pro-M-Acrylic.html
> 
> The Pro M is the same layout as the Evolv but has better cooling.


Wauw, that's one sexy looking case man. Its not even that expensive as well.. i need a bigger (better) case for myself. Maybe when i can get my hands on it i buy it.


----------



## hurricane28

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DeathAngel74*
> 
> Dang it! I need a case that can fit a 272mm E-ATX mobo. The RVE 10 is 264mm. That case is really nice though.
> 
> *EDIT:*
> Corsair 900D should fit/great for custom loops. Room for 1x480 rad on the bottom and 1x360 rad on top, 3 front intakes, 1 rear exhaust plus 2 on the bottom back side. I could...technically reuse all 13 of my riing 12 fans.


Well, what holds you back from buying that case if i may ask?


----------



## DeathAngel74

Board won't fit in ethoo or core x9. Also, the standoffs are misaligned, the mobo will flex. It will fit in 900d though.


----------



## hurricane28

Is anyone here play DOOM? I played since yesterday and i am impressed.. Its amazing and full of action.
I get well over 100 FPS in this game, seems that this card is still performing well. Also in Crysis 3 i got very good frames at maximum setting at 1080p. The 372.90 driver might not give highest bench scores but in games it performs very well.

I do want to point out that i run my card overclocked at 1529MHHz core and 2000MHz on the memory. I don't know if i can get any higher but this profile is rather stable in all games i played so far. If it passes Crysis 3 it will pretty much pass anything IMO.


----------



## rfarmer

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *hurricane28*
> 
> Is anyone here play DOOM? I played since yesterday and i am impressed.. Its amazing and full of action.
> I get well over 100 FPS in this game, seems that this card is still performing well. Also in Crysis 3 i got very good frames at maximum setting at 1080p. The 372.90 driver might not give highest bench scores but in games it performs very well.
> 
> I do want to point out that i run my card overclocked at 1529MHHz core and 2000MHz on the memory. I don't know if i can get any higher but this profile is rather stable in all games i played so far. If it passes Crysis 3 it will pretty much pass anything IMO.


Yeah I played through Doom, it's a lot of fun. Lot of gore and some great action. Good graphics too.


----------



## Hequaqua

New Driver Available

Guru3D nVidia Driver 373.06

I have combined all the spreadsheets into one. I think it will be a little easier to keep track off, at least for me.

I have also raised my core voltage to 1.231. I did this to allow a little more overclocking headroom.

Other than that, everything is the same. I put the scores/fps in the spreadsheet in the order I run the benchmarks. I have also added The Division to the new sheet. I found a few that had a couple of older drivers.

Settings:
[email protected] [email protected]/8000
+12% Power

Valley-2 runs Drivers 361.91-373.06
Heaven-2 runs Drivers 361.91-373.06
Time Spy-2 runs(default is 1440p) Drivers 369.05-373.06
Firestrike-2 runs Drivers 361.91-373.06
The Division-2 runs Ultra Drivers 372.54-373.06
The Division-2 runs High Drivers 372.54-373.06

GTX970 Single v SLI 361.91-373.06 Driver Benchmarks

This driver seemed to do very well in Firestrike. The others looked to be about the same really. I haven't gamed on them yet.

FYI, if a have a driver crash, I restart the whole batch. So if it were to crash on say, The Division, I would go back and start over with Valley.

I'm happy to report no crashes though.









Note: I also have a RX470. I have been updating that sheet as well if anyone would like to take a look.

Powercolor Red Devil RX470 1270/[email protected] Driver Benchmarks 16.8.2-16.10.1

I use the same settings for the CPU. The only thing I add is 25% Power(so it will maintain the 1270 clock).

Also, no crashes.


----------



## DeathAngel74

@Hequaqua
These are mine, I'm on the win 10 anniversary ed. and 362.00 21.21.13.6909 WTH??








Timespy:
http://www.3dmark.com/3dm/15307675
FireStrike:
http://www.3dmark.com/3dm/15307550
Win 7 vs win 10 anniv. firestrike:
http://www.3dmark.com/compare/fs/10403492/fs/8002176


----------



## BulletSponge

Quote:


> To: Dear Sir Or Madam
> Claim #:
> LEGAL NOTICE
> If You Are A U.S. Resident And You Purchased A GeForce GTX 970 Graphics Processing Unit in the U.S. Between September 1, 2014 to August 24, 2016, You May Be Entitled To Payment From A Class Action Settlement
> In re NVIDIA GTX 970 Graphics Chip Litigation, Case No. 15-CV-00760-PJH
> WHAT IS THIS NOTICE ABOUT?
> A lawsuit is pending in the United States District Court, Northern District of California, (the "Litigation") that may affect your rights. The Litigation claims that NVIDIA Corporation ("NVIDIA"), Gigabyte Global Business Corporation, G.B.T. Inc., ASUS Computer International, and EVGA Corporation (collectively, "Defendants") sold GeForce GTX 970 graphics processing units ("GTX 970 GPU") to consumers based on inaccurate information regarding the GTX 970 GPU's specifications and performance. Defendants deny these claims. The Court did not rule in favor of Plaintiffs or Defendants. Instead, the parties agreed to a proposed settlement.
> AM I A MEMBER OF THE CLASS?
> The class is defined as all persons and entities residing in the United States of America who purchased a GTX 970 GPU in the U.S. from the Defendants, the AIC Partners (defined in the full notice) or their authorized retailers between September 1, 2014 to August 24, 2016 other than for purposes of resale or distribution.
> WHAT DOES THE SETTLEMENT PROVIDE?
> Subject to Court approval, Defendants will pay $30 cash for each qualifying GTX 970 GPU device purchased in the U.S. between September 1, 2014 to August 24, 2016. There is no limit on the number of GTX 970 GPU devices a person can submit a claim for, so long as they submit the necessary proof of purchase. If you already submitted a claim for all qualifying GTX 970 units that you purchased, do not submit another claim.
> WHAT ARE MY RIGHTS ?
> You have a choice of whether to stay in the Class or not, and you must decide this now.
> You Can Accept the Settlement. Class Members who wish to receive a Cash Payment must submit claims by November 30, 2016. You can access a Claim Form at www.gtx970settlement.com. Read the instructions carefully, fill out the form, and submit it online on or before November 30, 2016. Alternatively, you may also submit a Claim Form by mailing it to the following address: Nvidia GTX 970 Graphics Chip Settlement Administrator, P.O. Box 43431, Providence, RI 02940-3431. It must be postmarked no later than November 30, 2016. Claim Forms may also be e-mailed or faxed to [email protected] or 1-877-811-7556, and must be received by the Administrator no later than 11:59 p.m. Pacific Time on November 30, 2016 to be considered valid. If you fail to submit a timely Claim Form and do not exclude yourself from the settlement, then you will be bound by the settlement but will not receive a Cash Payment. If you stay in the Class, you will be legally bound by all orders and judgments of the Court, and you won't be able to sue, or continue to sue, Defendants as part of any other lawsuit involving the same claims that are in this lawsuit.
> You Can Object to the Settlement. You can ask the Court to deny approval by filing an objection with the Court. You can't ask the Court to order a larger settlement; the Court can only approve or deny the settlement. If the Court denies approval no settlement payments will be sent out and the lawsuit will continue. If that is what you want to happen, you must object. You may hire your own lawyer to appear in Court for you if you wish; however, if you do, you will be responsible for paying that lawyer on your behalf.
> Objections to the proposed settlement will be considered by the Court only if such objections are filed in writing by November 8, 2016 with the Clerk of the Court at Clerk of the Court, United States District Court, Northern District of California, 1301 Clay Street, Suite 400S, Oakland, CA 94612. Objections must clearly state your name, address, telephone number, the title of this Litigation, the manufacturer or Product Identification Number for your GTX 970 GPU Unit, and provide a detailed description of the grounds for each objection you make.
> You Can "Opt Out" of the Settlement. If you exclude yourself from the Class - which is sometimes called "opting out" of the Class - you won't get a payment from the settlement but won't be barred from asserting claims against Defendants. Such notice shall include your name, address, telephone number, Unit brand, approximate date of purchase, and a statement that you want to be excluded from the lawsuit In re NVIDIA GTX 970 Graphics Chip Litigation, Case No. 15-CV-00760-PJH. Send the written notice to Nvidia GTX 970 Graphics Chip Settlement Administrator, P.O. Box 43431, Providence, RI 02940-3431 postmarked no later than November 8, 2016.
> THE FAIRNESS HEARING
> On December 7, 2016, at 9:00 a.m., the Court will hold a hearing in the United States District Court for the Northern District of California to determine: (1) whether the proposed settlement is fair, reasonable, and adequate and should receive final approval; and (2) whether the application for Plaintiffs' attorneys' fees and expenses of $1.3 million (which is in addition to and separate from all other consideration and remedies available to the Settlement Class), and a total payment of up to $25,000 to some or all of the 24 named plaintiffs should be granted. Class Members who support the proposed settlement do not need to appear at the hearing or take any other action to indicate their approval.
> HOW CAN I GET MORE INFORMATION?
> This is only a summary of the settlement. If you have questions or want to view the detailed notice or other documents about this lawsuit, including the Settlement Agreement, you may visit www.gtx970settlement.com. You may also contact Class Counsel by e-mail at [email protected], or call the Settlement Administrator at: 1-844-312-5253. You may also review the Court's docket for this case online at https://ecf.cand.uscourts.gov or visit the Court Clerk's office during regular business hours.
> By Order of the United States District Court for the Northern District of California.


----------



## rfarmer

Yeah I got one of those today too.


----------



## DeathAngel74

Me too, just noticed it in my gmail.
Does anyone know how to stop Windows 10 1607 from updating nvidia drivers automatically? When I initially installed Windows 10, I installed 362.00, now somehow I have 21.21.13.69.09 on my system....PLZ HALP! Now I know why certain games, SkyDiver, Cloud Gate, and Ice Storm are crashing.,....


----------



## hertz9753

I didn't get one of those emails. I think I still have 3 EVGA GTX 970's registered on EVGA. The only one I got was from newegg a couple months ago.


----------



## Hequaqua

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DeathAngel74*
> 
> @Hequaqua
> These are mine, I'm on the win 10 anniversary ed. and 362.00 21.21.13.6909 WTH??
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Timespy:
> http://www.3dmark.com/3dm/15307675
> FireStrike:
> http://www.3dmark.com/3dm/15307550
> Win 7 vs win 10 anniv. firestrike:
> http://www.3dmark.com/compare/fs/10403492/fs/8002176


That i7-6700 kicks some butt eh? lol


----------



## DeathAngel74

I guess, lol
Windows 10 is pissing me off, lol.


----------



## Hequaqua

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DeathAngel74*
> 
> I guess, lol
> Windows 10 is pissing me off, lol.


I haven't had Windows install any display drivers. I'm on the latest 373.06.

EDIT: That driver was released in August. 21.21.13.6909


----------



## DeathAngel74

it broke nvidiaprofileinspector nvm had to update it
just in case anyone wants it:

nvidiaProfileInspector.zip 109k .zip file


----------



## DeathAngel74




----------



## rfarmer

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DeathAngel74*


Nice, welcome to the club.


----------



## DeathAngel74

@rfarmer
Is this average or decent?


----------



## rfarmer

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DeathAngel74*
> 
> @rfarmer
> Is this average or decent?


That is good, 2050 MHz is the highest core I can get. That is really good for Micron memory, nearly 9000 MHz. I can get 9300 MHz with my Samsung but most people are lucky to get 8500 MHz with the Micron.


----------



## DeathAngel74

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *rfarmer*
> 
> That is good, 2050 MHz is the highest core I can get. That is really good for Micron memory, nearly 9000 MHz. I can get 9300 MHz with my Samsung but most people are lucky to get 8500 MHz with the Micron.


I wish I had checked the EVGA forums before I went past 8500 on the VRAM. EVGA said they are working with NVidia on a bios update for the card. No release date though. I dropped down to 2038/8496 and the crashing stopped, LOL!. I guess I should have googled before diving in! Also, thanks for replying back.


----------



## rfarmer

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DeathAngel74*
> 
> I wish I had checked the EVGA forums before I went past 8500 on the VRAM. EVGA said they are working with NVidia on a bios update for the card. No release date though. I dropped down to 2038/8496 and the crashing stopped, LOL!. I guess I should have googled before diving in! Also, thanks for replying back.


When I got my card I was hoping for at least 2000 MHz on core and a 20,000 graphics score in Firestrike. I got that, anything past that is gravy for me.


----------



## DeathAngel74

yeah, i know. I am happy, just disappointed with NVidia/vram bios issues. Might as well have given us 7.5GB VRAM, lol. Should I return it?


----------



## lanofsong

Hey GTX 970 owners,

We are having our monthly Foldathon from Monday 17th - 19th 12noon EST.
Would you consider putting all that power to a good cause for those 2 days? If so, come sign up and fold with us - see attached link.

October Foldathon

To get started:

1.Get a passkey (allows for speed bonus) - need a valid email address
http://fah-web.stanford.edu/cgi-bin/getpasskey.py

2.Download the folding program:
http://folding.stanford.edu/

Enter your folding name (mine is the same as my OCN name)
Enter your passkey
Enter Team OCN number - 37726

later
lanofsong


----------



## hurricane28

Hi 970 fellas, its been quiet for some time, what happened here? lol

I've been playing COD Black ops 3, that game is really demanding and eats all of my vram and uses 100% CPU most of the time. Highest vram usage was over 4GB! Strangely i don't encounter any frame loss or stuttering when i am using more than 3.5GB, aren't these cards suppose to throttle after 3.5GB..?

This card is still amazing to be honest, i run games at 1530 MHz core and 2000 MHz on the memory which is simply astonishing. I can even push further. I get around 80 FPS in COD black ops 3. BTW, this new Geforce experience is running real smooth and recording game play is really easy and works great.

I do WANT to upgrade to MSI 1070 but it seems at 1080p its really not necessary at all.

I also have a new keyboard, i had the Logitech G19 but it was aging and the buttons were like tired from being pushed i guess lol Its what you get from having an rubber dome type of switch. Now i bought the Logitech G410 atlas spectrum and the Logitech romer switch is really fast and you notice the difference right of the bat. Its much faster which is very convenient during FPS games. I love the RGB lighting also, its very bright and the colors look amazing. The only downside is that the keys make a lot more noise when i type than the rubber dome ones, i guess i have to live with it. Its very logical since i am coming from an rubber dome type of switch to an mechanical switch.

That was all folks lol







:thumb:


----------



## Hequaqua

Cool.









Some of us are still kicking it...lol

I've been playing BF1. It looks amazing. The gameplay seems to be better than it was in the Beta. I haven't really messed with the graphic settings yet. I didn't really look at CPU usage last night. It was about 2am here though.









I'll mess with it later and check out all the settings.

Here is a short video I did last night when I played for the first time:






This was on a single card, 1506/8000. I didn't put the other one in until this morning. I had been working on a bios to try a fix my fan issue. I've got a fix, but it's just temporary.


----------



## flexy123

They won't "throttle" in this sense should a situation come up that it would use more than 3.5GB of video ram.
What happens is that you would get micro stutters, but they would likely not be really noticeable unless you measure frametimes etc.


----------



## hurricane28

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Hequaqua*
> 
> Cool.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Some of us are still kicking it...lol
> 
> I've been playing BF1. It looks amazing. The gameplay seems to be better than it was in the Beta. I haven't really messed with the graphic settings yet. I didn't really look at CPU usage last night. It was about 2am here though.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I'll mess with it later and check out all the settings.
> 
> Here is a short video I did last night when I played for the first time:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This was on a single card, 1506/8000. I didn't put the other one in until this morning. I had been working on a bios to try a fix my fan issue. I've got a fix, but it's just temporary.


Yeah, i really like this card man, best 340 euro's i spend ever.

I would love to play BF1 but unfortunately i cannot afford it right now.. maybe when they have a good deal on steam or something i am able to purchase it.
I really like COD black ops 3 too, i have several clips i captured with Geforce experience, what program do you use to record your gameplay? I Saw that you are able to see the FPS In the game, i tried different settings but i am still not able to see FPS when i record on the clip... Is there some setting that enables this?
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Hequaqua*
> 
> Cool.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Some of us are still kicking it...lol
> 
> I've been playing BF1. It looks amazing. The gameplay seems to be better than it was in the Beta. I haven't really messed with the graphic settings yet. I didn't really look at CPU usage last night. It was about 2am here though.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I'll mess with it later and check out all the settings.
> 
> Here is a short video I did last night when I played for the first time:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This was on a single card, 1506/8000. I didn't put the other one in until this morning. I had been working on a bios to try a fix my fan issue. I've got a fix, but it's just temporary.


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *flexy123*
> 
> They won't "throttle" in this sense should a situation come up that it would use more than 3.5GB of video ram.
> What happens is that you would get micro stutters, but they would likely not be really noticeable unless you measure frametimes etc.


Well, in the beginning when i just bought this card i did notice that when i use more than 3.5 GB of vram i got less frames and there was some micro stutter, later they somehow fixed this with a driver or something because all of a sudden i don't see this anymore. I draw more than 4 GB during game play in COD BLack ops 3 and i see some microstutter but that is due to the game itself, its very poorly optimized for PC still.


----------



## mouacyk

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *hurricane28*
> 
> Hi 970 fellas, its been quiet for some time, what happened here? lol
> 
> I've been playing COD Black ops 3, that game is really demanding and eats all of my vram and uses 100% CPU most of the time. Highest vram usage was over 4GB! Strangely i don't encounter any frame loss or stuttering when i am using more than 3.5GB, aren't these cards suppose to throttle after 3.5GB..?
> ...


That's not how V-RAM works. Some engines are greedy and load as much of their assets into V-RAM as possible, aka caching. The active assets are typically a smaller subset, perhaps 100's of MB, that render the local scene (for streaming engines) or map for static levels. What you're seeing is just allocation of V-RAM to cache assets for "potential" usage. NVidia has clearly had you, because they smartly de-prioritize the 0.5GB segment to not hold "active" assets nor to be used for processing. If you want to activate the 0.5GB segment for active use, try DSR up to or beyond 4K and in a more demanding title, such as Witcher 3 or GTA5 or BF1/4.


----------



## Hequaqua

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mouacyk*
> 
> That's not how V-RAM works. Some engines are greedy and load as much of their assets into V-RAM as possible, aka caching. The active assets are typically a smaller subset, perhaps 100's of MB, that render the local scene (for streaming engines) or map for static levels. What you're seeing is just allocation of V-RAM to cache assets for "potential" usage. NVidia has clearly had you, because they smartly de-prioritize the 0.5GB segment to not hold "active" assets nor to be used for processing. If you want to activate the 0.5GB segment for active use, try DSR up to or beyond 4K and in a more demanding title, such as Witcher 3 or GTA5 or BF1/4.


True to a point.

Here is The Division at 4k on a single card, using DSR. You can see the Vram usage. Unlike SLI, it doesn't use the second cards Vram to split the load. Of course, The Division seems to fill up the Vram, then dump it, then starts again. I've also had the same experience in BM:Arkham Knight. I'm not sure if there is a video on my channel or not.






@hurricane28

I've tried Fraps, Mirillis, the one in MSI Afterburner and ShadowPlay. Fraps takes a hit in the FPS. Mirillis does as well. ShadowPlay has the smallest impact, as far as I can tell when testing.

As for seeing the FPS while recording. You can use all of them. The reason is shows in BF1 is because I have a userconfig file that always loads when the game starts. I believe if I went back a looked there is also another overlay that will show you frametimes. It shows the GPU/CPU max/min/avg. I forget what the command is. I believe it will show up in the captures as well.

Found it:

PerfOverlay.DrawGraph 1
PerfOverlay.DrawFps 1

You can use notepad to make the file. You just paste these commands and when you save it, save it as All Files, then name it user.cfg Drop that in your BF folder and they will start when the game loads. I'm not sure about any other games. Oh, if you want to turn either off when gaming, you just use the tilde key and type the commands and change it to 0.


----------



## hurricane28

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Hequaqua*
> 
> True to a point.
> 
> Here is The Division at 4k on a single card, using DSR. You can see the Vram usage. Unlike SLI, it doesn't use the second cards Vram to split the load. Of course, The Division seems to fill up the Vram, then dump it, then starts again. I've also had the same experience in BM:Arkham Knight. I'm not sure if there is a video on my channel or not.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> @hurricane28
> 
> I've tried Fraps, Mirillis, the one in MSI Afterburner and ShadowPlay. Fraps takes a hit in the FPS. Mirillis does as well. ShadowPlay has the smallest impact, as far as I can tell when testing.
> 
> As for seeing the FPS while recording. You can use all of them. The reason is shows in BF1 is because I have a userconfig file that always loads when the game starts. I believe if I went back a looked there is also another overlay that will show you frametimes. It shows the GPU/CPU max/min/avg. I forget what the command is. I believe it will show up in the captures as well.
> 
> Found it:
> 
> PerfOverlay.DrawGraph 1
> PerfOverlay.DrawFps 1
> 
> You can use notepad to make the file. You just paste these commands and when you save it, save it as All Files, then name it user.cfg Drop that in your BF folder and they will start when the game loads. I'm not sure about any other games. Oh, if you want to turn either off when gaming, you just use the tilde key and type the commands and change it to 0.


Thnx for the info man, much obliged. I will take a look at it at a later date.

I don't know if you are interested but i saw that DOOM is on sale on steam. 50% off! So that means that you pay 29 euro's/dollar instead of 59! Great value if you ask me because its an amazing game and worth buying IMO.


----------



## Hequaqua

No problem.









I bought BF1 yesterday...so there is my allowance for a while...lol

BF1 plays really nice. In DX12 though, there isn't any SLI support.







I think I was still getting about 85 fps with the default graphic settings. I will work on maybe trying to benchmark it. I've never really done it in-game. I remember using Fraps for frame times, and then creating a chart with some software. I still have the set-up, but can't remember the name of it now. lol Old age is setting in.









It didn't seem to use my CPU like I thought it would. I think the average was about 65-75% max over a few rounds.


----------



## rfarmer

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *hurricane28*
> 
> Thnx for the info man, much obliged. I will take a look at it at a later date.
> 
> I don't know if you are interested but i saw that DOOM is on sale on steam. 50% off! So that means that you pay 29 euro's/dollar instead of 59! Great value if you ask me because its an amazing game and worth buying IMO.


I bought Doom couple months ago for same price, it's a great game. If you like that check out Shadow Warrior 2. Blood, gore and mayhem like doom along with corny jokes. It's a blast.


----------



## ejohnson

So, how well will the 970 push a Dell u3417w 1440p ultrawide? Will it even be able to run 2 at once?

Dell has them on sale 270$ off plus buy one get one half off... I got a pair for 1500$ shipped (1000$ off)


----------



## Dan-H

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ejohnson*
> 
> So, how well will the 970 push a Dell u3417w 1440p ultrawide? Will it even be able to run 2 at once?
> 
> Dell has them on sale 270$ off plus buy one get one half off... I got a pair for 1500$ shipped (1000$ off)


Doing what? Gaming. I think it will be disappointing. Office/web surfing work. It should be fine.


----------



## ejohnson

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Dan-H*
> 
> Doing what? Gaming. I think it will be disappointing. Office/web surfing work. It should be fine.


Gaming yeah, thinking I will push up to a 1080 after Christmas then and move the 970 to the game stream / movie server (using a 750ti now)


----------



## rfarmer

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ejohnson*
> 
> Gaming yeah, thinking I will push up to a 1080 after Christmas then and move the 970 to the game stream / movie server (using a 750ti now)


970 is great at 1080p, 1440p is pushing it especially with AAA games. 1070 is fine for single 1440p but if you want to game on both I would go for the 1080.


----------



## ejohnson

Not sure yet if I want to try to game on both, I have a friend who is interested in buying the otherone, but if he falls through, then I have 2 to play with.... maybe I will just set up a pair of desks for a dual gaming station.


----------



## Hequaqua

New Driver 375.57

http://www.guru3d.com/files-details/geforce-375-57-whql-driver-download.html

GTX970 Benchmarks 375.57 Single v SLI

https://docs.google.com/spreadsheets/d/1ZQUgpBE69A0FYsYWyo3A9pXdadCZVVx7ng6qUjPBugQ/edit?usp=sharing

I have dropped my voltage back down to 1.225v. I don't plan on trying for any more high scores. The drivers just aren't there anymore.

I updated this post to reflect the latest benchmarks after doing a clean install.

Note: Always use DDU when you update your drivers....lol


----------



## hurricane28

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Hequaqua*
> 
> New Driver 375.57
> 
> http://www.guru3d.com/files-details/geforce-375-57-whql-driver-download.html
> 
> GTX970 Benchmarks 375.57 Single v SLI
> 
> https://docs.google.com/spreadsheets/d/1ZQUgpBE69A0FYsYWyo3A9pXdadCZVVx7ng6qUjPBugQ/edit?usp=sharing
> 
> I have dropped my voltage back down to 1.225v. I don't plan on trying for any more high scores. The drivers just aren't there anymore.
> 
> I updated this post to reflect the latest benchmarks after doing a clean install.
> 
> Note: Always use DDU when you update your drivers....lol


According to may people over at Geforce forum, this driver ain't no good.

I never use DDU to be honest and never had any problems with just updating the driver. Just run Ccleaner after the new update and i am fine.


----------



## Hequaqua

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *hurricane28*
> 
> According to may people over at Geforce forum, this driver ain't no good.
> 
> I never use DDU to be honest and never had any problems with just updating the driver. Just run Ccleaner after the new update and i am fine.


I normally don't run anything before or after updating drivers, but something was wasn't right after updating this time.









I played BF1 last night for quite a few hours....never any issue. I'm sure it's like a lot of other sets of drivers....it will help some games, hurt some games. This set looks pretty consistent in the benchmarks. I mean, nVidia isn't going to give us anything for the 970.....lol

I will say I was getting around 130fps in BF1 on ultra. They only thing I changed was motion blur. A fellow Clanmate has a 1080 and he was getting about 150fps. I haven't messed with DX12 in the game yet. I know it wasn't supporting SLI on release. I will check later and see if it's still only using a single card.


----------



## rfarmer

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Hequaqua*
> 
> I normally don't run anything before or after updating drivers, but something was wasn't right after updating this time.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I played BF1 last night for quite a few hours....never any issue. I'm sure it's like a lot of other sets of drivers....it will help some games, hurt some games. This set looks pretty consistent in the benchmarks. I mean, nVidia isn't going to give us anything for the 970.....lol
> 
> I will say I was getting around 130fps in BF1 on ultra. They only thing I changed was motion blur. A fellow Clanmate has a 1080 and he was getting about 150fps. I haven't messed with DX12 in the game yet. I know it wasn't supporting SLI on release. I will check later and see if it's still only using a single card.


So how is BF1? Worth the wait, worth the money?


----------



## khanmein

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *rfarmer*
> 
> So how is BF1? Worth the wait, worth the money?


worth if u playing DX11 if DX12 better go for AMD but i'm not sure the game smooth or not on AMD side.


----------



## Hequaqua

I'm loving it!

A few new game modes. Looks and play pretty good. Yes, there are a few bugs, but EA/Dice will get them sorted out. No hardcore yet, but it will come when the server rentals become available.

A lot of Clan members have AMD, and they are saying it's running buttery smooth. I know my son's rig was getting about 65fps on Auto settings, his card is the R9 270x.

I'm burnt out on BF4....so I'm going full steam into BF1. As I said...I'm loving it. I picked up the base game for about 40.00 on CDKeys....I'm sure there will be some deals closer to the holiday maybe.

I will give it 4.5 stars....lol









I will try and post some numbers from DX11 and DX12 in the next few days.

EDIT: That's out of 5 stars btw....


----------



## GeneO

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *hurricane28*
> 
> According to may people over at Geforce forum, this driver ain't no good.
> 
> I never use DDU to be honest and never had any problems with just updating the driver. Just run Ccleaner after the new update and i am fine.


It isn't good. I always do a backup before installing an Nvidia driver (I guess that says something). I installed this driver, ran into normal Windows operations problems, and restored from backup. Sigh.


----------



## Hequaqua

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *GeneO*
> 
> It isn't good. I always do a backup before installing an Nvidia driver (I guess that says something). I installed this driver, ran into normal Windows operations problems, and restored from backup. Sigh.


Odd...I haven't had issue one with this driver after I did a clean install of it.


----------



## hurricane28

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *GeneO*
> 
> It isn't good. I always do a backup before installing an Nvidia driver (I guess that says something). I installed this driver, ran into normal Windows operations problems, and restored from backup. Sigh.


Wauw, there must be something else going in your system than because i never had issues like that. Only the performance is disappointing but i never get any issues during installing. I always run Ccleaner after new instal and its working fine so far.


----------



## GeneO

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *hurricane28*
> 
> Wauw, there must be something else going in your system than because i never had issues like that. Only the performance is disappointing but i never get any issues during installing. I always run Ccleaner after new instal and its working fine so far.


It is not my system. These are problems many people are seeing and Nvidia admits are new issues known to them. For instance, if you try and rearrange your icons in your start menu, the desktop hangs (or respond real slow) with this latest release. Just because you are not having problems doesn't mean a lot..


----------



## DeathAngel74

375.63 is supposed to fix those issues. Just doesn't play nice with [email protected]
http://forums.guru3d.com/showthread.php?t=410550


----------



## Xeno1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Hequaqua*
> 
> Odd...I haven't had issue one with this driver after I did a clean install of it.


Do you use DDU? Is this really needed? Maybe I've been noobing it for years?

http://www.majorgeeks.com/files/details/display_driver_uninstaller.html


----------



## DeathAngel74

I usually do. But the latest I can find..
http://www.wagnardmobile.com/forums/viewtopic.php?f=5&t=624&sid=9457e512c93769c94f1bbb3bf5ea75a2


----------



## Hequaqua

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Xeno1*
> 
> Do you use DDU? Is this really needed? Maybe I've been noobing it for years?
> 
> http://www.majorgeeks.com/files/details/display_driver_uninstaller.html


Well, at one time I didn't think it was. Now I'm sold that it needs to be used. I installed the new driver last night and saw that behavior that I saw before. Odd scores and FPS. I used DDU to do a clean install and things were back to normal(score wise as well as FPS).

A lot of people use CCleaner or whatever, but I'm convinced that DDU is the best at doing a complete clean install.

I will say that NOT using DDU seems to mess with SLI more so than single card set-ups.

I always us Guru3D to get my utilities for these type of programs. I do believe that 17.0.2.1 is the latest version.

Just my


----------



## rfarmer

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Hequaqua*
> 
> Well, at one time I didn't think it was. Now I'm sold that it needs to be used. I installed the new driver last night and saw that behavior that I saw before. Odd scores and FPS. I used DDU to do a clean install and things were back to normal(score wise as well as FPS).
> 
> A lot of people use CCleaner or whatever, but I'm convinced that DDU is the best at doing a complete clean install.
> 
> I will say that NOT using DDU seems to mess with SLI more so than single card set-ups.
> 
> I always us Guru3D to get my utilities for these type of programs. I do believe that 17.0.2.1 is the latest version.
> 
> Just my


Yes that is the latest version and I agree that is the best place to get it.


----------



## Hequaqua

Latest Benchmarks 375.63

GTX970 Single v SLI Driver 375.63

This driver was to fix some issues in Windows.


----------



## rfarmer

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Hequaqua*
> 
> Well, at one time I didn't think it was. Now I'm sold that it needs to be used. I installed the new driver last night and saw that behavior that I saw before. Odd scores and FPS. I used DDU to do a clean install and things were back to normal(score wise as well as FPS).
> 
> A lot of people use CCleaner or whatever, but I'm convinced that DDU is the best at doing a complete clean install.
> 
> I will say that NOT using DDU seems to mess with SLI more so than single card set-ups.
> 
> I always us Guru3D to get my utilities for these type of programs. I do believe that 17.0.2.1 is the latest version.
> 
> Just my


Thanks for reminding me btw. I redid my HTPC this weekend, needed a larger case so I could install more drives. In the process I pulled out the HD 7730 I had been using and am re using my GTX 970. Thought I had all the AMD drivers uninstalled but after running DDU I see there were several things still installed. So all nice and clean now.

So now I have a HTPC with a i5 4460, 16GB ram, GTX 970 full loop re using my Swiftech H220-X. Can we say overkill.


----------



## hurricane28

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Hequaqua*
> 
> Latest Benchmarks 375.63
> 
> GTX970 Single v SLI Driver 375.63
> 
> This driver was to fix some issues in Windows.


Well in valley its the best performing driver which is released lately. But i am more interested as to how it performs in games to be honest.

I play DOOM for a couple of days now and it seems that the last 2 newest drivers kinda crippled the performance. The 372.70 was the best driver if i remember correctly, these drivers change so fast that i can't even keep up at times lol. I hope they fix GEforce experience too, i am not able to see FPS or capture anymore during game play which is a pain.


----------



## Hequaqua

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *hurricane28*
> 
> Well in valley its the best performing driver which is released lately. But i am more interested as to how it performs in games to be honest.
> 
> I play DOOM for a couple of days now and it seems that the last 2 newest drivers kinda crippled the performance. The 372.70 was the best driver if i remember correctly, these drivers change so fast that i can't even keep up at times lol. I hope they fix GEforce experience too, i am not able to see FPS or capture anymore during game play which is a pain.


What version of GFE are you running?
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *rfarmer*
> 
> Thanks for reminding me btw. I redid my HTPC this weekend, needed a larger case so I could install more drives. In the process I pulled out the HD 7730 I had been using and am re using my GTX 970. Thought I had all the AMD drivers uninstalled but after running DDU I see there were several things still installed. So all nice and clean now.
> 
> So now I have a HTPC with a i5 4460, 16GB ram, GTX 970 full loop re using my Swiftech H220-X. Can we say overkill.


Sounds good...and yea, a bit of a overkill...lol


----------



## hurricane28

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Hequaqua*
> 
> What version of GFE are you running?
> Sounds good...and yea, a bit of a overkill...lol


The latest, this one: http://www.geforce.com/geforce-experience/download

I can't see FPS and during game play i cannot get the popup which allows me to capture or change things. I can do it when no game is running.


----------



## Hequaqua

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *hurricane28*
> 
> The latest, this one: http://www.geforce.com/geforce-experience/download
> 
> I can't see FPS and during game play i cannot get the popup which allows me to capture or change things. I can do it when no game is running.


Just in Doom or everything else too?


----------



## hurricane28

I only have DOOM installed so yes only with DOOM at the moment. It worked before but after the updates it suddenly doesn't work anymore. I ran the DDU software and indeed there was some junk left from the previous driver, everything runs smoother now including DOOM. I hope they fix GEforce experience soon.

I also updated my keyboard, i went from G19 to G410 and the performance is great with the romer-g switches from Logitech.


----------



## hurricane28

I know why shadowplay doesn't work with DOOM now..

Its because its openGL and shadowplay only works with DirectX.. this is a bummer man, strangely it worked before but after the new updates it doesn't work anymore..


----------



## Hequaqua

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *hurricane28*
> 
> I know why shadowplay doesn't work with DOOM now..
> 
> Its because its openGL and shadowplay only works with DirectX.. this is a bummer man, strangely it worked before but after the new updates it doesn't work anymore..


Yep......thought of that a bit ago...but you already figured that out.









You can use DX11/DX12 to run it, so you can record it can't you? I'm not saying that is the best course for your play, but just a thought...lol


----------



## Hequaqua

New Driver 375.70

Guru3D Driver 375.70

Benchmarks updated:
375.70 Driver Single v SLI

Valley seemed to benefit for whatever reason. The Division while off a little bit, it looks like maybe they optimized it a bit since GPU usage was a bit lower. There was a pretty decent patch(4gb).

Overall....not too shabby. I did game on them earlier(BF1). No issues at all.

Off topic:
Recently(last few days) in the middle of playing BF1 either on a server or campaign mode, my computer just shuts offs. Reboots and everything seems fine. I updated the game and ran repair. It hasn't happened since. I also used OCCT Power Supply test. It appeared to me that all the rails were off from what I am usually seeing. It never did shut off though. I let it run about 30 mins. I'm not sure what is going on....it might be BF1....lol

I have checked all my connections, so far no reboots.


----------



## jleslie246

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Hequaqua*
> 
> New Driver 375.70
> 
> Guru3D Driver 375.70
> 
> Benchmarks updated:
> 375.70 Driver Single v SLI
> 
> Valley seemed to benefit for whatever reason. The Division while off a little bit, it looks like maybe they optimized it a bit since GPU usage was a bit lower. There was a pretty decent patch(4gb).
> 
> Overall....not too shabby. I did game on them earlier(BF1). No issues at all.
> 
> Off topic:
> Recently(last few days) in the middle of playing BF1 either on a server or campaign mode, my computer just shuts offs. Reboots and everything seems fine. I updated the game and ran repair. It hasn't happened since. I also used OCCT Power Supply test. It appeared to me that all the rails were off from what I am usually seeing. It never did shut off though. I let it run about 30 mins. I'm not sure what is going on....it might be BF1....lol
> 
> I have checked all my connections, so far no reboots.


I've heard latest nvidia driver has issues. Could also be heat due to dust build up (stab in the dark here).


----------



## Hequaqua

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jleslie246*
> 
> I've heard latest nvidia driver has issues. Could also be heat due to dust build up (stab in the dark here).


I haven't had any issues with any of the latest drivers. I know the last one was a hotfix for some Windows issues that some were having.

As for the PSU situation....I cleaned and checked all the connects. So far no crashes, and voltages seem to be within spec. I went ahead and order a EVGA G2 Supernova(750w).....just to be on the safe side. Rosewill has made arrangements with Newegg to RMA it and they will credit the retail price of the unit(104.00).

If things stay like this...I may just keep it and put it in my son's rig. It's not as demanding as mine.....lol

EDIT: New PSU has already shipped. 11-1 Delivery.


----------



## rfarmer

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Hequaqua*
> 
> I haven't had any issues with any of the latest drivers. I know the last one was a hotfix for some Windows issues that some were having.
> 
> As for the PSU situation....I cleaned and checked all the connects. So far no crashes, and voltages seem to be within spec. I went ahead and order a EVGA G2 Supernova(750w).....just to be on the safe side. Rosewill has made arrangements with Newegg to RMA it and they will credit the retail price of the unit(104.00).
> 
> If things stay like this...I may just keep it and put it in my son's rig. It's not as demanding as mine.....lol
> 
> EDIT: New PSU has already shipped. 11-1 Delivery.


I had an EVGA G2 Supernova 550w in my last build, extremely nice psu.


----------



## Hequaqua

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *rfarmer*
> 
> I had an EVGA G2 Supernova 550w in my last build, extremely nice psu.


It came highly recommended by a few friend's so I went a head with it. lol


----------



## Hequaqua

Got the new PSU yesterday. Installed this morning.

This PSU feels like it's built like a tank.

I ran OCCT PSU test and Adia64.....voltages are perfect!

I cancelled the RMA with Rosewill/Newegg. I'm going to install the old PSU in my son's rig. He has a i5 and RX470. I think it should be fine. Like I said, after checking everything all the voltages were back withing spec.

Now, if I could just get a SLI profile for BF1 and DX12, I'd be good to go.

FYI, DX12 runs like ***t in BF1 on a single card. Just my opinion though.


----------



## rfarmer

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Hequaqua*
> 
> Got the new PSU yesterday. Installed this morning.
> 
> This PSU feels like it's built like a tank.
> 
> I ran OCCT PSU test and Adia64.....voltages are perfect!
> 
> I cancelled the RMA with Rosewill/Newegg. I'm going to install the old PSU in my son's rig. He has a i5 and RX470. I think it should be fine. Like I said, after checking everything all the voltages were back withing spec.
> 
> Now, if I could just get a SLI profile for BF1 and DX12, I'd be good to go.
> 
> FYI, DX12 runs like ***t in BF1 on a single card. Just my opinion though.


Yeah EVGA makes some really awesome PSUs, glad the old one is still ok.


----------



## Hequaqua

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *rfarmer*
> 
> Yeah EVGA makes some really awesome PSUs, glad the old one is still ok.


That's what I've been told.....it came highly recommended.









I'm glad the other one is fine too.....time will tell on it I guess.


----------



## tashcz

Guys, any particular driver that works better than others?


----------



## rfarmer

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *tashcz*
> 
> Guys, any particular driver that works better than others?


Hequaqua is the one to ask, he does regular tests on all driver versions.


----------



## Hequaqua

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *tashcz*
> 
> Guys, any particular driver that works better than others?


The best driver was like 353.62 really. With all the new released games, updates, etc, that driver is obsolete now.

Here is the sheet I've been keeping for quite a while though:

https://docs.google.com/spreadsheets/d/1ZQUgpBE69A0FYsYWyo3A9pXdadCZVVx7ng6qUjPBugQ/edit#gid=0

I'm actually on the most current driver and haven't had any issues....other than no SLI for DX12 in Battlefield 1.


----------



## Vellinious

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Hequaqua*
> 
> The best driver was like 353.62 really. With all the new released games, updates, etc, that driver is obsolete now.
> 
> Here is the sheet I've been keeping for quite a while though:
> 
> https://docs.google.com/spreadsheets/d/1ZQUgpBE69A0FYsYWyo3A9pXdadCZVVx7ng6qUjPBugQ/edit#gid=0
> 
> I'm actually on the most current driver and haven't had any issues....other than no SLI for DX12 in Battlefield 1.


I loved that driver...treated my 970s SO nice. = )


----------



## Hequaqua

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Vellinious*
> 
> I loved that driver...treated my 970s SO nice. = )


I know what you mean.

I find it funny that since the launch of the 10 series it seems like the driver team has dropped the ball. Not that I was expecting any more performance gains.

Now with the EVGA issues, it make me wonder how much testing went in these cards(10 Series). At least on EVGA's part. Oh well....I'm still holding out for the bigger chips...or the prices to drop...but with nVidia...who knows. What I can't understand(pertaining to NV) is how they could sell the 1060 6gb and the 3gb and call them both 1060's. They are two different chips....lol

Oh well....I'm still happy with my 970's. I get around 150fps in BF1 on Ultra in DX11. DX12 runs like rubbish in my opinion. At least on my card. Would be nice if they would release a SLI configuration for DX12 in BF1.









There is a new driver....375.76...it's a hot fix. I will run my normal benches tomorrow and post. Early run of Valley is about the same as 375.70...let me put on my shocked face....lol


----------



## Hequaqua

New Driver

Link nVidia 375.76 Driver(Hotfix)

Just ran the benchmarks and updated the spreadsheet.

GTX970 Single Card v SLI Driver 375.76:

https://docs.google.com/spreadsheets/d/1ZQUgpBE69A0FYsYWyo3A9pXdadCZVVx7ng6qUjPBugQ/edit?usp=sharing


----------



## hertz9753

Does it fold?


----------



## hurricane28

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Hequaqua*
> 
> New Driver
> 
> Link nVidia 375.76 Driver(Hotfix)
> 
> Just ran the benchmarks and updated the spreadsheet.
> 
> GTX970 Single Card v SLI Driver 375.76:
> 
> https://docs.google.com/spreadsheets/d/1ZQUgpBE69A0FYsYWyo3A9pXdadCZVVx7ng6qUjPBugQ/edit?usp=sharing


Within margin of error they are practically the same performance. I would love to see some better improvements in newer driver releases.

The last driver also broke DOOM for me.. i used DDU for the first time and all looked well but after restart DOOM didn't work anymore on the Vulkan API.. had to install the vulkan API manually but even then it wouldn't run..

Sometimes i do miss the old days when everything was still high quality


----------



## Bride

Hi guys,
I just left my GTX 950 for a GAINWARD GTX 970... i want if there is the same issue on the GPUz voltage monitoring... I pushed my voltage at 1.281 but I can see that's on 1.21... It's normal?

is really necessary apply this mod?
http://overclocking.guide/increase-the-nvidia-power-limit-all-cards/

Thanks on advance


----------



## hurricane28

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Bride*
> 
> Hi guys,
> I just left my GTX 950 for a GAINWARD GTX 970... i want if there is the same issue on the GPUz voltage monitoring... I pushed my voltage at 1.281 but I can see that's on 1.21... It's normal?
> 
> is really necessary apply this mod?
> http://overclocking.guide/increase-the-nvidia-power-limit-all-cards/
> 
> Thanks on advance


no need for this mod.I flashed an custom bios on my MSI 970 gaming and it keeps a steady 1530 MHz at all times when i want. Everything you need is some software to read and change the bios and than flash it. You can find this 100 pages back orso. its deffenitely in this thread.


----------



## Bride

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *hurricane28*
> 
> no need for this mod.I flashed an custom bios on my MSI 970 gaming and it keeps a steady 1530 MHz at all times when i want. Everything you need is some software to read and change the bios and than flash it. You can find this 100 pages back orso. its deffenitely in this thread.


thanks man, I already overclocked it at 1544MHz, but my question it's related at the voltage... by Maxwell Bios Tweaker it's on 1.281v but GPUz read 1.21v... still running at 1.281v right?


----------



## hurricane28

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Bride*
> 
> thanks man, I already overclocked it at 1544MHz, but my question it's related at the voltage... by Maxwell Bios Tweaker it's on 1.281v but GPUz read 1.21v... still running at 1.281v right?


Oke nice you got it so far.

I run mine at 1.275 v and in GPU-Z it shows as 1.275 v too. I am afraid you have some bios tweaking to do lol.

What is your power management mode in control panel? I set it to prefer maximum performance because when i set it at optimal power it still downclocks.


----------



## Bride

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *hurricane28*
> 
> Oke nice you got it so far.
> 
> I run mine at 1.275 v and in GPU-Z it shows as 1.275 v too. I am afraid you have some bios tweaking to do lol.
> 
> What is your power management mode in control panel? I set it to prefer maximum performance because when i set it at optimal power it still downclocks.


i think so, probably i have to unlock the BIOS or something similar, I need more time for check out this forum section...
Yes, maximum performances, btw thanks for the advice


----------



## Hequaqua

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *hertz9753*
> 
> Does it fold?


Of course it folds....lol
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *hurricane28*
> 
> Within margin of error they are practically the same performance. I would love to see some better improvements in newer driver releases.
> 
> The last driver also broke DOOM for me.. i used DDU for the first time and all looked well but after restart DOOM didn't work anymore on the Vulkan API.. had to install the vulkan API manually but even then it wouldn't run..
> 
> Sometimes i do miss the old days when everything was still high quality


Yea...we aren't going to see any massive improvements.








Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Bride*
> 
> thanks man, I already overclocked it at 1544MHz, but my question it's related at the voltage... by Maxwell Bios Tweaker it's on 1.281v but GPUz read 1.21v... still running at 1.281v right?


The max you will see in software will be 1.275v. If you have your bios higher then the card should be getting it. As far as GPU-Z reading it wrong, try another monitoring tool to check.

What card are you running?


----------



## Hequaqua

Is your computer VR Ready?

Link Futuremark VR Benchmark

A couple of comments....

1)no way would I buy this for $19.99
2)it does support SLI
3)it's DX11
4)the free version you are unable to change any settings(ex. fullscreen/resolution)

I just ran it in single/SLI:





Just thought I would post this if anyone was interested in running it.


----------



## Bride

Quote:


> The max you will see in software will be 1.275v. If you have your bios higher then the card should be getting it. As far as GPU-Z reading it wrong, try another monitoring tool to check.
> 
> What card are you running?


strange, i don't understand why is on 1.2120v, here my card http://www.gainward.cn/Home/ProductDetail?id=1&isStop=0

1633Mhz, 8 hours of Valley loop overclock test
https://www.techpowerup.com/gpuz/details/kagng


----------



## DeathAngel74

0% GPU load?


----------



## Bride

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DeathAngel74*
> 
> 0% GPU load?


****! you are right, for sure there is something wrong with this card, also HWInfo give me 0% of load... well, I have to understand where is the problem

here my BIOS, if someone can help me to check out...

Bride.zip 136k .zip file


----------



## Vellinious

1633 base clock is a tad aggressive, to say the least......that's the first thing that jumped out at me. Everything else looks rather normal, considering the base clock.


----------



## Bride

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Vellinious*
> 
> 1633 base clock is a tad aggressive, to say the least......that's the first thing that jumped out at me. Everything else looks rather normal, considering the base clock.


honestly I'm also surprised, I bought this second hand card yesterday, in the electronic market... on the Gainward website, verifying the serial number, everything looks ok... for sure there is something wrong if the load is always on 0%

also this Firestrike result is not normal for the OC that I'm using...


----------



## Vellinious

Your graphics score is about 6000 points shy of what it should be, running at those clocks. Yeah..there's something wrong.


----------



## DeathAngel74

nvm


----------



## Bride

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Vellinious*
> 
> Your graphics score is about 6000 points shy of what it should be, running at those clocks. Yeah..there's something wrong.


that's right, now I will upload the original ROM and I will proceed step by step


----------



## Hequaqua

Memory usage is way off too. 170mb on Firestrike...and 106mb on Valley. Something strange is going on with it....


----------



## DeathAngel74

I'm working on it
Start at 1506.5 and use AB to go further.


----------



## hertz9753

Are those tests from the seller because they are dated 4-11-16?


----------



## DeathAngel74

amended rom:

bride3.zip 136k .zip file

1506.5/3805
Try flashing that ^^^^


----------



## Bride

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *hertz9753*
> 
> Are those tests from the seller because they are dated 4-11-16?


I'm living in China, so the date is correct, 4 November 2016








Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DeathAngel74*
> 
> amended rom:
> 
> bride3.zip 136k .zip file
> 
> 1506.5/3805
> Try flashing that ^^^^


really thanks man, now i have another problem, I flashed the original BIOS and I can not get inside the OS... I'm writing with the Intel GPU... now I'm trying the USB recovery procedure


----------



## hertz9753

That's a military or government date. I get it..


----------



## syl1979

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Bride*
> 
> I'm living in China, so the date is correct, 4 November 2016
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> really thanks man, now i have another problem, I flashed the original BIOS and I can not get inside the OS... I'm writing with the Intel GPU... now I'm trying the USB recovery procedure


I suggest to remove the cooler and look what really is the chip behind it. Looks like a fake card....


----------



## Bride

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *syl1979*
> 
> I suggest to remove the cooler and look what really is the chip behind it. Looks like a fake card....


I already removed and checked out the chipset, was ok... by the way I went to the shop and they changed it with another one, now everything looks ok, I can start to overclock it step by step!
Thanks guys, great community











not a great ASIC by the way...



1557 MHz / 7000 MHz



https://www.techpowerup.com/gpuz/details/99484



https://www.techpowerup.com/gpuz/details/5ddcz


----------



## Hequaqua

Well.....I couldn't resist...I bought the full version of VRMark.

I just ran some benchmarks with it. I've added the results to the spreadsheet I've been keeping for a while now. Right now there are only two drivers that give a valid result, 375.63 and 375.70. I went ahead and ran the latest 375.76. I also ran 375.57.

I made a new sheet that I am posting just for VRMark, they are on the other spreadsheet as well though.

Futuremark VRMark Benchmark GTX970 Single V SLI 375.57-375.76 Drivers

All Benchmarks *Updated with VRMark

Just a couple of notes....

The default resolutions for the Orange Room is 2264x1348 and for the Blue Room 5120x2880. The benchmark runs in Windowed mode by default. The target FPS for both is 109.00fps.

Here is a short video showing the Blue Room in single and SLI mode.


----------



## Vellinious

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Hequaqua*
> 
> Well.....I couldn't resist...I bought the full version of VRMark.
> 
> I just ran some benchmarks with it. I've added the results to the spreadsheet I've been keeping for a while now. Right now there are only two drivers that give a valid result, 375.63 and 375.70. I went ahead and ran the latest 375.76. I also ran 375.57.
> 
> I made a new sheet that I am posting just for VRMark, they are on the other spreadsheet as well though.
> 
> Futuremark VRMark Benchmark GTX970 Single V SLI 375.57-375.76 Drivers
> 
> All Benchmarks *Updated with VRMark
> 
> Just a couple of notes....
> 
> The default resolutions for the Orange Room is 2264x1348 and for the Blue Room 5120x2880. The benchmark runs in Windowed mode by default. The target FPS for both is 109.00fps.
> 
> Here is a short video showing the Blue Room in single and SLI mode.


I don't think the SLI profile is working yet. If it is, it's crap on a stick.


----------



## DeathAngel74

HAHA! I miss this club. Especially Vellinious and Hequaqua. All we see in other ones are EVGA 1070/1080 issues blah blah!
More drama:
http://forums.evga.com/Update-11316-with-NEW-BIOS-EVGA-GeForce-GTX-10801070-PWM-Operating-Temperature-Update-m2573491-p26.aspx#2576383
Hehheh


----------



## Vellinious

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DeathAngel74*
> 
> HAHA! I miss this club. Especially Vellinious and Hequaqua. All we see in other ones are EVGA 1070/1080 issues blah blah!
> More drama:
> http://forums.evga.com/Update-11316-with-NEW-BIOS-EVGA-GeForce-GTX-10801070-PWM-Operating-Temperature-Update-m2573491-p26.aspx#2576383
> Hehheh


I still stop by once in a while. I always liked this group too. = )


----------



## Hequaqua

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Vellinious*
> 
> I don't think the SLI profile is working yet. If it is, it's crap on a stick.


It loads both cards when running....but as you can see from the video..they are never both utilized. For whatever reason it seems to load up the second card more than my main card. Oh well....still happy with both my cards. I would love to go to a single card though. Maybe when the next set of cards are released I'll consider one.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DeathAngel74*
> 
> HAHA! I miss this club. Especially Vellinious and Hequaqua. All we see in other ones are EVGA 1070/1080 issues blah blah!
> More drama:
> http://forums.evga.com/Update-11316-with-NEW-BIOS-EVGA-GeForce-GTX-10801070-PWM-Operating-Temperature-Update-m2573491-p26.aspx#2576383
> Hehheh


Yea, I've been trying to keep up all the issues with the 10 series. Glad I didn't jump right on them. Although, several of my clanmates love them(a few of them aren't happy with the fan profiles though).


----------



## Vellinious

I'm lovin mine....got a couple of 1080 FTWs that clock like beasts.


----------



## DeathAngel74

Me too. No issues, except during initial OC testing. Some people just like to piss and moan.


----------



## Vellinious

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DeathAngel74*
> 
> Me too. No issues, except during initial OC testing. Some people just like to piss and moan.


Agreed. It took a little while to figure out what needed to be done with these cards to make them run really well, but.....it's very rewarding when you do.


----------



## DeathAngel74

I'm working all the time, and a little lazy, lol. Raise PT, TL, +xx on core and mem, max fan rpms/volts = done! LOL. I'm happier now than when I was running SLI 970's








All the complaining just gets to me you know? I have kids with special needs, I can tell when someone is not right in the head...We're being accused of being undercover eVGA employees giving the user a bad time....


----------



## hurricane28

Yeah, you yanks are all a bit weird


----------



## rfarmer

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DeathAngel74*
> 
> HAHA! I miss this club. Especially Vellinious and Hequaqua. All we see in other ones are EVGA 1070/1080 issues blah blah!
> More drama:
> http://forums.evga.com/Update-11316-with-NEW-BIOS-EVGA-GeForce-GTX-10801070-PWM-Operating-Temperature-Update-m2573491-p26.aspx#2576383
> Hehheh


Yeah I unsubscribed from the 1070 owners club, nothing but whining and complaining about Micron memory.


----------



## DeathAngel74

I don't mind it here at ocn. I meant evga forums.


----------



## hurricane28

JayzTwoCents made a nice video about the vrm issue.


----------



## irome

hi i have a gigabyte gtx 970 G1 gaming board 84.04.1F.00.B4 bios F2 Samsung memory
to update the bios that bios for gigabyte use ??
does not appear for board 84.04.1F.00.B4
thanks


----------



## Bride

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *irome*
> 
> hi i have a gigabyte gtx 970 G1 gaming board 84.04.1F.00.B4 bios F2 Samsung memory
> to update the bios that bios for gigabyte use ??
> does not appear for board 84.04.1F.00.B4
> thanks


give a look also here man








http://www.overclock.net/t/1573308/nvidia-gtx-900-cards-custom-bios-upon-request


----------



## Cakewalk_S

This GTX970 is still an interesting card...

What's strange is it takes 1.186V to do 1490MHz for me, however, since I can undervolt, I can get 1350MHz @ 1.088v... pretty hefty difference in volts and not much on the MHz. Guess scaling is really bad... on the good side, slightly overclocked over stock for 1350MHz and only 1.088v is awesome! Card doesn't even hit 50C... That's like pascal volts right there! Kinda happy about that!


----------



## DeathAngel74

yeah. I'm at 2101MHz @ 1.081v. Kinda weird after having the 970's for so long and doing things differently then and now.


----------



## Vellinious

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DeathAngel74*
> 
> yeah. I'm at 2101MHz @ 1.081v. Kinda weird after having the 970's for so long and doing things differently then and now.


Have you tried a lower voltage with that clock? I've found that when using the curve, you can get higher clocks with lower volts. Helps to keep the core cooler and run more efficiently, bringing scores up.


----------



## DeathAngel74

No, I've been lazy, using PrecisionX OC. Have yet to mess around with curves.


----------



## syl1979

Got my MSI 970 4GD5T OC card back from RMA. Although MSI service showed "repaired" i received a different (seems new) card. That time with Asic over 75% and Elpida memory (was Samsung). The memory seems to run as fine (no artefact at +700, still need to check real performance variations).

For the gpu, it seems to accept really low voltage (1470mhz for 1.14v). However also very power hungry at low voltage.

I can also confirm that the reference cooler sucks (leaves some gap between gpu and cooler ?). Temps go straight to 80s degC. Reinstalled my artic accelero twin, runs much better...


----------



## Hequaqua

New Driver 375.86

nVidia 375.86 Driver via Guru3D

Driver Benchmarks GTX970 Single v SLI 361.91-375.86

375.86 GTX970 Single v SLI

Meh......









Note: There was a update for the VRMark benchmark.

Videos showing issue:


Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!













Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!











I disabled SLI for now....It seems to be a issue in Crossfire too. Even on a single card I was getting about 85-95fps in DX11. I haven't messed with DX12 much. Hopefully, nVidia will release a Hotfix driver in the next day or so to address this.

Also...Hardcore and server rentals are now available for BF1! Rented servers are limited in settings, but still better than Softcore!


----------



## hurricane28

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Hequaqua*
> 
> New Driver 375.86
> 
> nVidia 375.86 Driver via Guru3D
> 
> Driver Benchmarks GTX970 Single v SLI 361.91-375.86
> 
> 375.86 GTX970 Single v SLI
> 
> Meh......
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Note: There was a update for the VRMark benchmark.
> 
> Videos showing issue:
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I disabled SLI for now....It seems to be a issue in Crossfire too. Even on a single card I was getting about 85-95fps in DX11. I haven't messed with DX12 much. Hopefully, nVidia will release a Hotfix driver in the next day or so to address this.
> 
> Also...Hardcore and server rentals are now available for BF1! Rented servers are limited in settings, but still better than Softcore!


Thnx for the update, no need for upgrade on the driver side yet lol.


----------



## Hequaqua

^^Not really.


----------



## hurricane28

I wouldn't even install this driver if i am honest... It has major issues which can be found on GEforce forum and guru3D.


----------



## khanmein

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *hurricane28*
> 
> I wouldn't even install this driver if i am honest... It has major issues which can be found on GEforce forum and guru3D.


no issue with maxwell & samsung vram.


----------



## Hequaqua

The only issue I'm having is the SLI in Battlefield 1. I rolled back to 375.76 for the time being. Also, if you launch BF1 in DX12 mode and try to run Afterburner, the game crashes.




On another note....I have tried several different thermal paste solutions. I've had some that came with my Lepa AquaChanger, MX4, and a few others. I ordered some Noctua NT-H1 and got it today. I only applied it to my upper(main) card.

Testing Settings:
[email protected]
GTX970 SLI 1506/[email protected]
3DMark Firestrike Stress Test

Which one is which?

Answer in the spoiler:




Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!



The Noctua actually surprised me. It's the one on the right. I will run it again in a few weeks to see if it holds these temps. It was also a little bit cooler this morning when I ran the MX4 test.


----------



## hurricane28

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Hequaqua*
> 
> The only issue I'm having is the SLI in Battlefield 1. I rolled back to 375.76 for the time being. Also, if you launch BF1 in DX12 mode and try to run Afterburner, the game crashes.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> On another note....I have tried several different thermal paste solutions. I've had some that came with my Lepa AquaChanger, MX4, and a few others. I ordered some Noctua NT-H1 and got it today. I only applied it to my upper(main) card.
> 
> Testing Settings:
> [email protected]
> GTX970 SLI 1506/[email protected]
> 3DMark Firestrike Stress Test
> 
> Which one is which?
> 
> Answer in the spoiler:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> The Noctua actually surprised me. It's the one on the right. I will run it again in a few weeks to see if it holds these temps. It was also a little bit cooler this morning when I ran the MX4 test.


Nice job dude









I also redone my TIM on my GPU and temps dropped significantly. I also made some picture which i posted in this thread i lead to believe which shows how poorly they apply TIM during the manufacturing..

I was doing some research about thermal pads which lead me to Fujipoly. I ordered some of their website, there is a little more to it but i am not going in to detail, if you want to know send me an PM.

I am really curious as to how this miraculous stuff lowers my temps. I am going to apply it on my GPU and CPU and vrm's on my motherboard.


----------



## Hequaqua

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *hurricane28*
> 
> Nice job dude
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I also redone my TIM on my GPU and temps dropped significantly. I also made some picture which i posted in this thread i lead to believe which shows how poorly they apply TIM during the manufacturing..
> 
> I was doing some research about thermal pads which lead me to Fujipoly. I ordered some of their website, there is a little more to it but i am not going in to detail, if you want to know send me an PM.
> 
> I am really curious as to how this miraculous stuff lowers my temps. I am going to apply it on my GPU and CPU and vrm's on my motherboard.


What product did you order?

I registered with their site and going to request a sample.


----------



## hurricane28

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Hequaqua*
> 
> What product did you order?
> 
> I registered with their site and going to request a sample.


I can't remember to be honest but its the best stuff they have. Its 17 mk/w thermal pad.


----------



## Hequaqua

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *hurricane28*
> 
> I can't remember to be honest but its the best stuff they have. Its 17 mk/w thermal pad.


SARCON ® XR-Um: Highest thermal conductive thin-film putty
SARCON ® XR-Um-AL: Highest thermal conductive putty with Aluminum film

SARCON ® XR-m: Highest thermal conductivity gap filler pad

Those are the ones that have that rating.


----------



## hurricane28

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Hequaqua*
> 
> SARCON ® XR-Um: Highest thermal conductive thin-film putty
> SARCON ® XR-Um-AL: Highest thermal conductive putty with Aluminum film
> 
> SARCON ® XR-m: Highest thermal conductivity gap filler pad
> 
> Those are the ones that have that rating.


Well than its one of them than lol. I am too lazy to look right now as i am on my phone.


----------



## Hequaqua

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *hurricane28*
> 
> Well than its one of them than lol. I am too lazy to look right now as i am on my phone.


NP. Just shoot me a PM when you get a chance. No hurry.


----------



## BulletSponge

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *hurricane28*
> 
> I can't remember to be honest but its the best stuff they have. Its 17 mk/w thermal *pad*.


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Hequaqua*
> 
> SARCON ® XR-Um: Highest thermal conductive thin-film putty
> SARCON ® XR-Um-AL: Highest thermal conductive putty with Aluminum film
> 
> SARCON ® XR-m: Highest thermal conductivity gap filler *pad*
> 
> Those are the ones that have that rating.


And only one of those 3 is a pad.


----------



## Hequaqua

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *BulletSponge*
> 
> And only one of those 3 is a pad.


Like he said, he couldn't remember what he bought. lol

Thanks though! I requested a catalog to check out their products.


----------



## Hequaqua

*New Driver 375.95*

Link Nvidia Driver 375.95 via Guru3D

*Benchmarks*

Driver Benchmarks GTX970 Single v SLI Drivers 361.91-375.95

Much better overall than the last set, no doubt. Still.....meh.









Still dealing with the flickering in BF1 with SLI enabled. EA/Dice needs to get on the ball.

*Note:* Temps were about 3-4° cooler overall.(Single and SLI)


----------



## rfarmer

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Hequaqua*
> 
> *New Driver 375.95*
> 
> Link Nvidia Driver 375.95 via Guru3D
> 
> *Benchmarks*
> 
> Driver Benchmarks GTX970 Single v SLI Drivers 361.91-375.95
> 
> Much better overall than the last set, no doubt. Still.....meh.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Still dealing with the flickering in BF1 with SLI enabled. EA/Dice needs to get on the ball.
> 
> *Note:* Temps were about 3-4° cooler overall.(Single and SLI)


Thanks good to know.


----------



## khanmein

375.95 > 375.86


----------



## Hequaqua

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *rfarmer*
> 
> Thanks good to know.


No problem.









I am so itching to get something "new" though.

I doubt I can swing a 1080. I might if I can hold on until the bigger chips hit(used). Right now, if I were to buy, I would probably go for the MSI 1080 Hybrid. I've had really good luck with the two MSI's I have now. If I go that route, I could probably cut back on all the fans. I don't really need as many as I have, but I'm a little OCD about temps.









Oh well....wishful thinking. Too broke this time of year anyway.








Quote:


> Originally Posted by *khanmein*
> 
> 375.95 > 375.86


Agree.....looks like a few nice gains in VR. Too bad I won't ever buy one....lol


----------



## khanmein

@Hequaqua overall game play smoothness is better on 375.95?


----------



## Hequaqua

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *khanmein*
> 
> @Hequaqua overall game play smoothness is better on 375.95?


I don't really know......

After I finished the benchmarks, I had a massive headache. I haven't gotten a chance to try them. 375.86 played smooth for me....I was on only one card though. I did jump on our server to check the flickering issue, and the card ran fine.(flickering still present in SLI)

I will play around with gaming in the morning and report back. I think they will be fine.

Now, it's just up to waiting for EA/Dice patch the game. SLI flickers, and DX12 only uses on card.


----------



## khanmein

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Hequaqua*
> 
> I don't really know......
> 
> After I finished the benchmarks, I had a massive headache. I haven't gotten a chance to try them. 375.86 played smooth for me....I was on only one card though. I did jump on our server to check the flickering issue, and the card ran fine.(flickering still present in SLI)
> 
> I will play around with gaming in the morning and report back. I think they will be fine.
> 
> Now, it's just up to waiting for EA/Dice patch the game. SLI flickers, and DX12 only uses on card.


i tested 4-5 times on certain games that i often playing & more or less the same.

flickering issue is due to DICE not NV


----------



## Hequaqua

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *khanmein*
> 
> i tested 4-5 times on certain games that i often playing & more or less the same.
> 
> flickering issue is due to DICE not NV


Yea....









That's why I said EA/Dice needs to patch. Sorry, if I didn't make it clear....lol


----------



## DeathAngel74

They still need to patch Star Wars Battlefront. Hopefully, after the Rogue One DLC....


----------



## BOSSAngel

Well, ladies and gentleman I have to say for being a Gigabyte GTX 970 G1 gaming card for 6 months I've always been able to dominate on my 2560 x 1440. Long story short I bought a MSI GTX 1070 8X (that I had to return due to unforseen problems- with life, NOT the card.) Now it's only $389 after $20.00 rebate. I paid $450.00 for mine. This card will take anything you through at it and it Costa about what I paid for the 970!! Plus it has twice the RAM (8 GB DDR5) If you look at the 1070 vs the 1080 (which is almost TWICE what the 1070 costs.. plus it only gets about 15 more FPS than then the 1070. Unless you plan on exclusively 4K gaming get the 1070. I will be doing so in the very near future.

Sent from my SM-T817T using Tapatalk


----------



## Hequaqua

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *BOSSAngel*
> 
> Well, ladies and gentleman I have to say for being a Gigabyte GTX 970 G1 gaming card for 6 months I've always been able to dominate on my 2560 x 1440. Long story short I bought a MSI GTX 1070 8X (that I had to return due to unforseen problems- with life, NOT the card.) Now it's only $389 after $20.00 rebate. I paid $450.00 for mine. This card will take anything you through at it and it Costa about what I paid for the 970!! Plus it has twice the RAM (8 GB DDR5) If you look at the 1070 vs the 1080 (which is almost TWICE what the 1070 costs.. plus it only gets about 15 more FPS than then the 1070. Unless you plan on exclusively 4K gaming get the 1070. I will be doing so in the very near future.
> 
> Sent from my SM-T817T using Tapatalk


I see that it's 379.99 after rebate with Gears of War 4 on Newegg.....

They are making it hard for me to say no...lol

I think I'll stick with my 970's in SLI though. I would like to get it, but I think I get better performance with what I have, and the money has already been invested.

It sure is tempting though....Dammit!


----------



## rfarmer

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Hequaqua*
> 
> I see that it's 379.99 after rebate with Gears of War 4 on Newegg.....
> 
> They are making it hard for me to say no...lol
> 
> I think I'll stick with my 970's in SLI though. I would like to get it, but I think I get better performance with what I have, and the money has already been invested.
> 
> It sure is tempting though....Dammit!


Yeah I really wish I had waited, not only is the price coming down but they have the free game promos now. I bought my 970 early in the product run and still got a free game, no luck with the 1070 though.


----------



## Hequaqua

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *rfarmer*
> 
> Yeah I really wish I had waited, not only is the price coming down but they have the free game promos now. I bought my 970 early in the product run and still got a free game, no luck with the 1070 though.


I did get a free game on my second 970, not that I actually play it though...lol

I mean, I'm really happy with the performance as is. I only really play BF1. I spent a lot of time on BF4, but it seems to be dying out. Sorta like BF3 did when 4 was release.

BF1 needs some work though. With all the issues with the BF4 launch, you would have thought EA/Dice would have been on top of things. Yet here we are with multiple issues with it. The biggest being the Server Rental program. It's a farce, and slap in the face to long time Clans that supported Battlefield over the years.

Oh well...think I've decided to hold off on any major purchase for a while. See what the next gen cards offer. I'm sure nVidia will milk the cow dry before showing their hand. They have the high performance market to themselves ATM.


----------



## rfarmer

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Hequaqua*
> 
> I did get a free game on my second 970, not that I actually play it though...lol
> 
> I mean, I'm really happy with the performance as is. I only really play BF1. I spent a lot of time on BF4, but it seems to be dying out. Sorta like BF3 did when 4 was release.
> 
> BF1 needs some work though. With all the issues with the BF4 launch, you would have thought EA/Dice would have been on top of things. Yet here we are with multiple issues with it. The biggest being the Server Rental program. It's a farce, and slap in the face to long time Clans that supported Battlefield over the years.
> 
> Oh well...think I've decided to hold off on any major purchase for a while. See what the next gen cards offer. I'm sure nVidia will milk the cow dry before showing their hand. They have the high performance market to themselves ATM.


Yeah no doubt, AMD has made some headway in the lower end market, but the high end is all nVidia. I am waiting now for Zen to drop, I was an AMD fanboy for a long time and really hope this isn't another major disappointment like Bulldozer was.


----------



## Hequaqua

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *rfarmer*
> 
> Yeah no doubt, AMD has made some headway in the lower end market, but the high end is all nVidia. I am waiting now for Zen to drop, I was an AMD fanboy for a long time and really hope this isn't another major disappointment like Bulldozer was.


The last AMD chip I had was a .....ready for it......Duron 800. On a ECS board. WindowsMe. Of course back then you could take a #2 pencil and rig the L2 cache on it. Oh, and 128MB yep MB of Ram was cream of the crop....lol

Zen looks promising, but yea, it could turn into BD. It won't be long though, and we'll start to see some benchmarks. 8c/16t sounds good though, on paper at the moment.


----------



## rfarmer

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Hequaqua*
> 
> The last AMD chip I had was a .....ready for it......Duron 800. On a ECS board. WindowsMe. Of course back then you could take a #2 pencil and rig the L2 cache on it. Oh, and 128MB yep MB of Ram was cream of the crop....lol
> 
> Zen looks promising, but yea, it could turn into BD. It won't be long though, and we'll start to see some benchmarks. 8c/16t sounds good though, on paper at the moment.


Wow that does go back a ways, my first AMD was a 2600 Athlon Barton core and I learned all about the #2 pencil trick. First dual core was a Athlon 3800 and my last was a Athlon 6400, which was actually a damn good CPU. Intel had just released the 6600 and I really wanted a quad core, but the price difference was pretty big. I kept the 6400 until Sandy Bridge release and got my 2500K, been using i5 k series ever since. But I would love to give AMD another chance.


----------



## Hequaqua

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *rfarmer*
> 
> Wow that does go back a ways, my first AMD was a 2600 Athlon Barton core and I learned all about the #2 pencil trick. First dual core was a Athlon 3800 and my last was a Athlon 6400, which was actually a damn good CPU. Intel had just released the 6600 and I really wanted a quad core, but the price difference was pretty big. I kept the 6400 until Sandy Bridge release and got my 2500K, been using i5 k series ever since. But I would love to give AMD another chance.


My very first PC was supposed to be the Atlhon 500, but the company I ordered it from kept delaying the shipment. So I canceled it. Ended up with a Celeron 500 instead. A HP. Nice machine for the time. Yea, I'm tired of Intel and nVidia. They have no one to really compete with, so we are stuck with pricing that is a bit off kilter.

Oh well....to the future.


----------



## lanofsong

Hey GTX 970 owners,

We are having our monthly Foldathon from Monday 21st - 23rd 12noon EST.
Would you consider putting all that power to a good cause for those 2 days? If so, come sign up and fold with us - see attached link.

November Foldathon

To get started:

1.Get a passkey (allows for speed bonus) - need a valid email address
http://fah-web.stanford.edu/cgi-bin/getpasskey.py

2.Download the folding program:
http://folding.stanford.edu/

Enter your folding name (mine is the same as my OCN name)
Enter your passkey
Enter Team OCN number - 37726

later
lanofsong


----------



## syl1979

I have put my 970 in my pctv rig along with 860k.

That time i didn't mod too far (220w). Anyway got over 13800 graphic score in firestrike
http://www.3dmark.com/fs/10813584

Timespy 4133 graphic

http://www.3dmark.com/spy/742327


----------



## Hequaqua

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *syl1979*
> 
> I have put my 970 in my pctv rig along with 860k.
> 
> That time i didn't mod too far (220w). Anyway got over 13800 graphic score in firestrike
> http://www.3dmark.com/fs/10813584
> 
> Timespy 4133 graphic
> 
> http://www.3dmark.com/spy/742327


Nice Scores!









I set out this morning to see if I could better my Time Spy score. After several bios mods...I finally did it!

I did have something weird happen though. On the second graphics test, I kept getting the utilization perfcap. I had power/util, until I realized that while I upped the power limit, I forgot to change the Max power in table 1. I changed it 315w, but left the max at 305w. Duh. lol

I'm not sure why I kept getting the util perfcap, just briefly, during the test. Core/Memory/Voltage never dropped. I want to say when Time Spy was first released that I had the same issue. Oh well...I'm done with trying for anything higher.

Here is what the bios was modded to:
1595.0 Core Boost Disabled
4153(8306 effective) Memory
315w Power Limit 120w on both PCIE connectors and 75w PCIE Slot
1.312 Voltage

CPU Settings:
4.5ghz @1.269v Adaptive 1.304v was the max I saw
1866mhz Ram(OC'd from 1600mhz)

+72 Score +96 Graphics over my old score

*Validation Link http://www.3dmark.com/spy/763408*


----------



## Nenkitsune

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Hequaqua*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *rfarmer*
> 
> Yeah no doubt, AMD has made some headway in the lower end market, but the high end is all nVidia. I am waiting now for Zen to drop, I was an AMD fanboy for a long time and really hope this isn't another major disappointment like Bulldozer was.
> 
> 
> 
> The last AMD chip I had was a .....ready for it......Duron 800. On a ECS board. WindowsMe. Of course back then you could take a #2 pencil and rig the L2 cache on it. Oh, and 128MB yep MB of Ram was cream of the crop....lol
> 
> Zen looks promising, but yea, it could turn into BD. It won't be long though, and we'll start to see some benchmarks. 8c/16t sounds good though, on paper at the moment.
Click to expand...

I'm like that with Intel chips. The last intel chip I had before I got my 6600k was in my first pc. A gateway performance 1000 with an Intel P3 Coppermine 1ghz chip. The first 1ghz intel chip haha.

I've had a duron 1400, athlon xp 2800, athlon 64 3000, 3200, a 2350BE and 2400BE (low wattage dual cores), 7750BE, and a 940BE (am2 chip, first gen Deneb)

I really hope Zen is good. They need to make a come back.


----------



## Hequaqua

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Nenkitsune*
> 
> I'm like that with Intel chips. The last intel chip I had before I got my 6600k was in my first pc. A gateway performance 1000 with an Intel P3 Coppermine 1ghz chip. The first 1ghz intel chip haha.
> 
> I've had a duron 1400, athlon xp 2800, athlon 64 3000, 3200, a 2350BE and 2400BE (low wattage dual cores), 7750BE, and a 940BE (am2 chip, first gen Deneb)
> 
> I really hope Zen is good. They need to make a come back.


AMD is in a tough position. Trying to compete on two fronts with their limited budget for R&D.

I do hope Zen competes as well. I also wish I would have bought stock in AMD back in February, when it was like $1.83/share. It's at $8.81/share right now! lol


----------



## Vellinious

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Hequaqua*
> 
> AMD is in a tough position. Trying to compete on two fronts with their limited budget for R&D.
> 
> I do hope Zen competes as well. I also wish I would have bought stock in AMD back in February, when it was like $1.83/share. It's at $8.81/share right now! lol


I wish I had bought that low.....I moved stuff around and bought 10k shares at 2.12. I figure I'll ride it out until Zen's release, and see what the numbers look like. If they look good, may hold onto it for a while longer. If not, I'll probably bail, and take what I can from it.

Also kinda wishing I had gone all in.....kicking myself for not doing it.


----------



## Hequaqua

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Vellinious*
> 
> I wish I had bought that low.....I moved stuff around and bought 10k shares at 2.12. I figure I'll ride it out until Zen's release, and see what the numbers look like. If they look good, may hold onto it for a while longer. If not, I'll probably bail, and take what I can from it.
> 
> Also kinda wishing I had gone all in.....kicking myself for not doing it.


I hear ya.....I'm too poor to invest, but I mentioned it to a friend of mine back in April or May. I'm not sure if he bought any or not. I know he made a killing on the Martha Stewart stock he bought. About 25k!


----------



## goattrash

Can anyone help me?

I've got the EVGA Geforce 970 SC ACX 2.0 and I'm having a terrible time overclocking it. I did have the MSI 970 X4 OC Tiger and got great results on stock volts (1.5 Ghz) but on this card I'm crashing at 1430-1440 Mhz (However it's stable at 1470 Mhz on Valley)

I'm finding it hard to accept the loss of performance compared to the MSI card and want to make up some loss ground. As I understand it, some of the ACX 2.0's have very low stock voltages which might explain the fact that I experience no visual artifacts when OC'ing this card. Just straight up crashes. (My MSI had artifacts before crashes kicked in) so I suspect a modified BIO's might be the way forward. I've extracted my bios so perhaps someone would be able to take a look at it for me?

Thanks


----------



## hertz9753

Both the GTX 970 SC ACX 2.0 and 2.0+ have a 1.225 voltage and it is unlocked. At stock you should see a boost speed of 1404 on the core.

System specs should be added.


----------



## goattrash

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *hertz9753*
> 
> Both the GTX 970 SC ACX 2.0 and 2.0+ have a 1.225 voltage and it is unlocked. At stock you should see a boost speed of 1404 on the core.
> 
> System specs should be added.


Thanks - with a lot of trial and error I think I've got the card nailed at 1440 Mhz (at least on DS3) but further revisions down may be required.

PC as follows

i5 3570k @ 4.5 Ghz (1.230v) Air 77c 100% Load
Gigabyte GA-Z77X-UD5H
8 GB Corsair Vengeance LP C9 1600 @ 1800 Mhz stock v)
Corsair CS550M
EVGA 970 GTX
Samsung EVO 850 SSD
Samsung Spinpoint F3 500 GB HDD


----------



## goattrash

Also at stock settings my card only boosts to 1366 Mhz, not 1404 sadly :-/


----------



## hertz9753

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *goattrash*
> 
> Also at stock settings my card only boosts to 1366 Mhz, not 1404 sadly :-/


That could be heat related and causing your GPU to throttle down. The stock GPU fan speed or poor case air flow can cause throttling and don't forget to check the TIM on the core.


----------



## goattrash

Actually, the one thing I LOVE about this card are the temps. Much better than my higher clocking 970 by MSI that would love to creep upto 70c.

Although the fans get brutally load at 100% on this card, I've adjusted the curve and rarely do they need to get above 70% to stay below 60c


----------



## Hequaqua

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *goattrash*
> 
> Actually, the one thing I LOVE about this card are the temps. Much better than my higher clocking 970 by MSI that would love to creep upto 70c.
> 
> Although the fans get brutally load at 100% on this card, I've adjusted the curve and rarely do they need to get above 70% to stay below 60c


Do you have GPU-Z?

If not, download it and have it open on the sensors tab. If it is downclocking it will likely give you a perfcap reason. You can also use Afterburner to add power and a little more voltage. The both of those can be set to the max. The stock bios won't let you add more than the card can handle.

I would just run GPU-Z first, and see what, if any, perfcaps you get. That will give you a idea of what the problem is.


----------



## goattrash

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Hequaqua*
> 
> Do you have GPU-Z?
> 
> If not, download it and have it open on the sensors tab. If it is downclocking it will likely give you a perfcap reason. You can also use Afterburner to add power and a little more voltage. The both of those can be set to the max. The stock bios won't let you add more than the card can handle.
> 
> I would just run GPU-Z first, and see what, if any, perfcaps you get. That will give you a idea of what the problem is.


Yes! I've used GPU-Z. PerfReason : VREL + VOP. Also, this card seems to max out at 85% TDP. Whereas, my old MSI would hit 110% TDP. Any pointers would be great here....Should I dip over to the other thread and request some BIO's tweaks?


----------



## GeneO

Better VRM cooling may help the vrel. Try your fans on max to see.


----------



## Hequaqua

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *goattrash*
> 
> Yes! I've used GPU-Z. PerfReason : VREL + VOP. Also, this card seems to max out at 85% TDP. Whereas, my old MSI would hit 110% TDP. Any pointers would be great here....Should I dip over to the other thread and request some BIO's tweaks?


Is that will the power limit and voltage all the up in Afterburner/PrecisionX?

I'm not sure, but some of the EVGA cards are locked on the max voltage. Someone who's better familiar may chime in. If not, then a bios mod would do wonders.

Try Mr-Dark's thread. I'm guessing he is still doing mods.

Just extract your original bios, post it and tell him what you would like.

Here is the link:

http://www.overclock.net/t/1573308/nvidia-gtx-900-cards-custom-bios-upon-request

FYI, if he mods it, I would just use the modded one as a template for the original. *Save a copy of the original though, so if needed you can flash back.*


----------



## hurricane28

Hi fellow 970 owners,

I wanted to let you all know that Humble Bundle has great deals now! DOOM is 67% off, so you pay 19 euro's instead of 59,99!! Sounds like a great deal to me!

https://www.humblebundle.com/store/?linkID=&mcID=102:5829ff7d486e54ba6734c2bft:5824dda6f7bb513ff19beb47:1&utm_source=Humble+Bundle+Newsletter&utm_medium=email&utm_campaign=2016_11_25_Blackfriday2016_Sale&utm_content=CTA_Button


----------



## rfarmer

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *hurricane28*
> 
> Hi fellow 970 owners,
> 
> I wanted to let you all know that Humble Bundle has great deals now! DOOM is 67% off, so you pay 19 euro's instead of 59,99!! Sounds like a great deal to me!
> 
> https://www.humblebundle.com/store/?linkID=&mcID=102:5829ff7d486e54ba6734c2bft:5824dda6f7bb513ff19beb47:1&utm_source=Humble+Bundle+Newsletter&utm_medium=email&utm_campaign=2016_11_25_Blackfriday2016_Sale&utm_content=CTA_Button


Yeah that is a great deal. I have bee replaying Doom on higher difficulty, damn it is a fun game.


----------



## hurricane28

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *rfarmer*
> 
> Yeah that is a great deal. I have bee replaying Doom on higher difficulty, damn it is a fun game.


Yes it is a great game. At higher difficulty its almost unplayable for me lol.


----------



## rfarmer

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *hurricane28*
> 
> Yes it is a great game. At higher difficulty its almost unplayable for me lol.


Well let's say I am "trying" to play at higher difficulty, which is mainly getting my face stomped in the mud.


----------



## Hequaqua

Well.......I guess I'll be leaving this thread soon.....at least as far as keeping the spreadsheets.

I wanted something "new" to mess with. I'm also tired of running SLI....it's hit or miss with so many games.

I couldn't bring myself to drop the $$ for a GTX1070. I decided to take a step back and get a GTX1060.

I'm sure it will be at least on par with one 970, if not better in a lot benchmarks/games. I know it won't be as power hungry, and I do gain 2gb of Vram. From what I've read in the 1060 owners thread, it appears that most, if not all, have Samsung memory. Always a plus.

I'm not sure what I'm going to do with the 970's. I think I will keep the best overclocker for a while. It has some fan issues, and I wouldn't want to sell it, then hear all about them. I know what they are, and what to look for when they occur. It's really not that big of a issue, but someone else might make a mountain out of a molehill about it. The second card runs fine on the custom bios, despite it missing one fan blade. That might turn some off, but honestly, it has no impact on the card whatsoever. Temps are fine, and the card is silent. I'm sure someone will buy it if I price it right.

If I can't sell either or both cards at some point, I may just pick up a cheap board/cpu and build a folding rig out of it. I still have my old case, and a extra psu.

Hopefully, the card will be here by the end of the week. Newegg is pretty quick, so if it ships tomorrow, it should be here Wed/Thur maybe.

In the meantime, I'm in single card now....I'll dig out the box and get some pics to post. I'm not sure if I'll list it here or on our Clans website, give the members there first crack at it.


----------



## khanmein

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Hequaqua*
> 
> Well.......I guess I'll be leaving this thread soon.....at least as far as keeping the spreadsheets.
> 
> I wanted something "new" to mess with. I'm also tired of running SLI....it's hit or miss with so many games.
> 
> I couldn't bring myself to drop the $$ for a GTX1070. I decided to take a step back and get a GTX1060.
> 
> I'm sure it will be at least on par with one 970, if not better in a lot benchmarks/games. I know it won't be as power hungry, and I do gain 2gb of Vram. From what I've read in the 1060 owners thread, it appears that most, if not all, have Samsung memory. Always a plus.
> 
> I'm not sure what I'm going to do with the 970's. I think I will keep the best overclocker for a while. It has some fan issues, and I wouldn't want to sell it, then hear all about them. I know what they are, and what to look for when they occur. It's really not that big of a issue, but someone else might make a mountain out of a molehill about it. The second card runs fine on the custom bios, despite it missing one fan blade. That might turn some off, but honestly, it has no impact on the card whatsoever. Temps are fine, and the card is silent. I'm sure someone will buy it if I price it right.
> 
> If I can't sell either or both cards at some point, I may just pick up a cheap board/cpu and build a folding rig out of it. I still have my old case, and a extra psu.
> 
> Hopefully, the card will be here by the end of the week. Newegg is pretty quick, so if it ships tomorrow, it should be here Wed/Thur maybe.
> 
> In the meantime, I'm in single card now....I'll dig out the box and get some pics to post. I'm not sure if I'll list it here or on our Clans website, give the members there first crack at it.


GTX 1060 starting come with micron so the chance u get samsung is low too.


----------



## Hequaqua

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *khanmein*
> 
> GTX 1060 starting come with micron so the chance u get samsung is low too.


Probably, with my luck.....lol


----------



## khanmein

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Hequaqua*
> 
> Probably, with my luck.....lol


hope u get samsung. i'm waiting buyer too. i can get giga g1 gaming gtx 1070 with samsung but i heard a lot coil whine & i'm worried with this brand too. apparently, i'm anti-giga!


----------



## Hequaqua

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *khanmein*
> 
> hope u get samsung. i'm waiting buyer too. i can get giga g1 gaming gtx 1070 with samsung but i heard a lot coil whine & i'm worried with this brand too. apparently, i'm anti-giga!


I've read about those issues too.

From the research I've done...looks like MSI has the better cooling solution. The Asus Strix has gotten a lot attention too, in a good way.









I can say my MSI cards are both pretty quiet.


----------



## rfarmer

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Hequaqua*
> 
> Probably, with my luck.....lol


If you do get Micron don't lose hope. Following this in the 1070 thread with the recent bios updates Micron seems to overclock nearly as well as Samsung. If you do get Micron hopefully it will have the new bios, or not an issue with the 1060. If not just keep your eyes open for an update.


----------



## Hequaqua

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *rfarmer*
> 
> If you do get Micron don't lose hope. Following this in the 1070 thread with the recent bios updates Micron seems to overclock nearly as well as Samsung. If you do get Micron hopefully it will have the new bios, or not an issue with the 1060. If not just keep your eyes open for an update.


I will. Whatever is on it, I will push it as far as I can....









I've been reading about how Boost 3.0 is the real issue. Most everything I've read says that it has a mind of its own...lol


----------



## rfarmer

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Hequaqua*
> 
> I will. Whatever is on it, I will push it as far as I can....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I've been reading about how Boost 3.0 is the real issue. Most everything I've read says that it has a mind of its own...lol


Yeah overclocking the 1070 is strange for sure, you will watch your core clock bounce all over the place.


----------



## Hequaqua

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *rfarmer*
> 
> Yeah overclocking the 1070 is strange for sure, you will watch your core clock bounce all over the place.


Yeah, that's what I read....that it won't keep a hard limit like Maxwell. It keeps trying to boost no matter what you have the OC set too. That's good....more of a challenge....


----------



## hurricane28

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Hequaqua*
> 
> I've read about those issues too.
> 
> From the research I've done...looks like MSI has the better cooling solution. The Asus Strix has gotten a lot attention too, in a good way.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I can say my MSI cards are both pretty quiet.


IMO MSI is always the best option, never had bad experience with them. They all clocked well are quiet and cool. The Aesthetics are also better on MSI, but beauty is in the eye of the beholder.


----------



## Hequaqua

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *hurricane28*
> 
> IMO MSI is always the best option, never had bad experience with them. They all clocked well are quiet and cool. The Aesthetics are also better on MSI, but beauty is in the eye of the beholder.


I can agree with that!

I didn't go MSI this time......keeping it under wraps until I get it and can run some benchmarks. If it doesn't measure up...then back it will go. Newegg has changed the rules a bit for the holiday season.









Onward I go though......

New Driver 376.09

*Link nVidia Driver 376.09 via Guru3D*

*GTX970 Benchmarks Single v SLI Drivers 361.91-376.09*

About the same....a few exceptions though. The VRMark test. Not a increase in scores, but a big gain in FPS(about 10fps). Still not up to snuff in the Blue Room, but that is running at the default of 5120*2880.

The Division in SLI.....I may go back and check the last driver set. I'm not sure if it had the same behavior. Even though V-Sync was off in NCP, it seemed to lock the max FPS to whatever I had my monitor set to. I have a 144hz monitor, but I normally keep it at 120hz(if not it keeps a light load on the GPU's and the Vram is always at 8000mhz). I went back and changed it 144hz, and disabled V-Sync in-game. There was a big update when I ran the last set, so those may be off. Not a huge difference, but every frame counts!

Well...I'm pretty sure this will be the last set, at least in SLI. Who knows though....









I will probably start another spreadsheet with the new card. For all of you 10 series owners who still visit the thread, what was the FIRST driver released for them? I'm sure there were older drivers that MAY work, but I think I will start with the first "Official" driver set.

If any of the 970's owners would like to continue the spreadsheet...let me know. I can download it and send it to you in a PM. You would be able to modify it that way. I do have the routine down for running them and labeling them so I don't get lost. It only took about 15 sets to get it right...lol So, if anyone is interested just let me know.

I'm not going away forever......I love this thread, and I've met and helped a lot of nice people here. It is probably my favorite thread here on OCN.


----------



## rfarmer

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *hurricane28*
> 
> IMO MSI is always the best option, never had bad experience with them. They all clocked well are quiet and cool. The Aesthetics are also better on MSI, but beauty is in the eye of the beholder.


I would have loved to have gotten a MSI Seahawk EK 1070, but way too wide for my case. My MSI 970 is still a great card.


----------



## Hequaqua

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *rfarmer*
> 
> I would have loved to have gotten a MSI Seahawk EK 1070, but way too wide for my case. My MSI 970 is still a great card.


I thought about the hybrid....for a long long time....my ol' lady would have killed me though!









I wish I could talk to someone at nVidia about their driver packages though. Not really about the drivers really.

Everyone went a bit nuts(myself included) about them separating Geforce Experience from the drivers, correct?

Then they separated LED Visualizer too, correct?

Now, every time you install a driver it uninstalls all three(driver/GFE/LED)! How dumb is that? I tried custom install, and chose no experience...and it uninstalls the version you have installed. What a stupid way of doing things. They've also added all this telemetry crap to the driver packages as well. I know there are ways to disable it, but still, to the average user, they probably have no clue. I guess with MS and Nvidia, they can now log every thing you type, and every thing you look at. I mean, if they really WANTED to. Wonder how much money the NSA and Homeland Security have dumped on both? lmao

Anyway, just needed to vent a little.


----------



## hurricane28

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Hequaqua*
> 
> I can agree with that!
> 
> I didn't go MSI this time......keeping it under wraps until I get it and can run some benchmarks. If it doesn't measure up...then back it will go. Newegg has changed the rules a bit for the holiday season.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Onward I go though......
> 
> New Driver 376.09
> 
> *Link nVidia Driver 376.09 via Guru3D*
> 
> *GTX970 Benchmarks Single v SLI Drivers 361.91-376.09*
> 
> About the same....a few exceptions though. The VRMark test. Not a increase in scores, but a big gain in FPS(about 10fps). Still not up to snuff in the Blue Room, but that is running at the default of 5120*2880.
> 
> The Division in SLI.....I may go back and check the last driver set. I'm not sure if it had the same behavior. Even though V-Sync was off in NCP, it seemed to lock the max FPS to whatever I had my monitor set to. I have a 144hz monitor, but I normally keep it at 120hz(if not it keeps a light load on the GPU's and the Vram is always at 8000mhz). I went back and changed it 144hz, and disabled V-Sync in-game. There was a big update when I ran the last set, so those may be off. Not a huge difference, but every frame counts!
> 
> Well...I'm pretty sure this will be the last set, at least in SLI. Who knows though....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I will probably start another spreadsheet with the new card. For all of you 10 series owners who still visit the thread, what was the FIRST driver released for them? I'm sure there were older drivers that MAY work, but I think I will start with the first "Official" driver set.
> 
> If any of the 970's owners would like to continue the spreadsheet...let me know. I can download it and send it to you in a PM. You would be able to modify it that way. I do have the routine down for running them and labeling them so I don't get lost. It only took about 15 sets to get it right...lol So, if anyone is interested just let me know.
> 
> I'm not going away forever......I love this thread, and I've met and helped a lot of nice people here. It is probably my favorite thread here on OCN.


No MSI?! shame on you







They always treated you nicely and now you get some strange from another manufacturer? I'm joking lol. What brand you buy this time?

A friend of mine got himself an GTX 1060 Gaming 6g and it clocks like there is no tomorrow... core clock is above 2100 MHz STABLE and memory clock is also sky high.. can't remember the speed but it was impressive.

I am on driver 375.95 and its working fine so far, no need to upgrade really but i might give it a try. I just can't stand if there is a new driver out and i MUST update to that even though its not better, just a odd perk of mine lol. One of many actually but i just like to be different









Too bad you leave us already dude, its been a fun time for sure with all the BIOS mods, overclocking etc. I was thinking about getting the 1070 but i don't really "need'' it to be honest. Most games i can still play at maximum settings even at 1440p so i'm good.

I think i will do an complete system upgrade when ZEN is out.


----------



## Hequaqua

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *hurricane28*
> 
> No MSI?! shame on you
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> They always treated you nicely and now you get some strange from another manufacturer? I'm joking lol. What brand you buy this time?
> 
> A friend of mine got himself an GTX 1060 Gaming 6g and it clocks like there is no tomorrow... core clock is above 2100 MHz STABLE and memory clock is also sky high.. can't remember the speed but it was impressive.
> 
> I am on driver 375.95 and its working fine so far, no need to upgrade really but i might give it a try. I just can't stand if there is a new driver out and i MUST update to that even though its not better, just a odd perk of mine lol. One of many actually but i just like to be different
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Too bad you leave us already dude, its been a fun time for sure with all the BIOS mods, overclocking etc. I was thinking about getting the 1070 but i don't really "need'' it to be honest. Most games i can still play at maximum settings even at 1440p so i'm good.
> 
> I think i will do an complete system upgrade when ZEN is out.


I'm not telling.....yet!









I'm going to make sure it pasts muster before I decide to keep it....lol


----------



## hurricane28

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Hequaqua*
> 
> I'm not telling.....yet!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I'm going to make sure it pasts muster before I decide to keep it....lol


I think i know, i have the feeling that you bought EVGA









You should went with MSI instead, than you were sure it was cutting the mustard


----------



## Hequaqua

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *hurricane28*
> 
> I think i know, i have the feeling that you bought EVGA
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You should went with MSI instead, than you were sure it was cutting the mustard


Nope....I went cheap this time.


----------



## rfarmer

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Hequaqua*
> 
> Nope....I went cheap this time.


OMG not Zotac.







There is a decent looking PNY in the lower price range. Guess we will just have to wait and see.


----------



## Hequaqua

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *rfarmer*
> 
> OMG not Zotac.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> There is a decent looking PNY in the lower price range. Guess we will just have to wait and see.


I had a old Zotac. I gave it away recently to a young boy who goes to school with my son. He was using a old Sapphire card. Heck now I can't remember which one it was....it was nice little card for the time. I found it....lol Zotac Synergy Edition GT610. I paid 39.99 for it.

You got it with your second guess....PNY....did you know they offer a Lifetime Warranty on their cards if you register them? I didn't realize that until after I bought it.









EDIT: I messaged a guy who recommended this card and he said his card has Samsung Vram. He bought his off Jet.com, but it came from Newegg. He bought his about 2 weeks ago. Since PNY isn't really one of the big vendors, I might get Samsung.







The other reason I chose it is that PNY is located here in the US. They do some of their own manufacturing here. I'm not sure if this card was, but it played a little part in my decision.


----------



## rfarmer

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Hequaqua*
> 
> I had a old Zotac. I gave it away recently to a young boy who goes to school with my son. He was using a old Sapphire card. Heck now I can't remember which one it was....it was nice little card for the time. I found it....lol Zotac Synergy Edition GT610. I paid 39.99 for it.
> 
> You got it with your second guess....PNY....did you know they offer a Lifetime Warranty on their cards if you register them? I didn't realize that until after I bought it.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> EDIT: I messaged a guy who recommended this card and he said his card has Samsung Vram. He bought his off Jet.com, but it came from Newegg. He bought his about 2 weeks ago. Since PNY isn't really one of the big vendors, I might get Samsung.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The other reason I chose it is that PNY is located here in the US. They do some of their own manufacturing here. I'm not sure if this card was, but it played a little part in my decision.


Yeah I was actually looking at the PNY 1070 for someone else and didn't realize until then that they did have a lifetime warranty and were made in the US. I guessed the PNY due to it being low cost, dual fan and red/black. Figured you wouldn't be able to resist. Hope it works out for you.

My Samsung OCs like mad +650 MHz, 9300 MHz with no artifacts.


----------



## Hequaqua

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *rfarmer*
> 
> Yeah I was actually looking at the PNY 1070 for someone else and didn't realize until then that they did have a lifetime warranty and were made in the US. I guessed the PNY due to it being low cost, dual fan and red/black. Figured you wouldn't be able to resist. Hope it works out for you.
> 
> My Samsung OCs like mad +650 MHz, 9300 MHz with no artifacts.


Me too! I think the boost OC difference between this card and the MSI was only 12mhz. I guess the big question will be how much more I can squeeze out it.

I just couldn't bring myself to spend 350+ for a 1070. This card after rebate will be 229.00 w/backplate. That's almost 125.00 cheaper than what I paid for the 970's. Now, take the 60 that I should get back from nVidia...and what I sell the 970 for, and it will almost be free! I can live with adjusting settings if I have to. i don't really game with everything full blast anyway. I go for a smoother feel.


----------



## hertz9753

I used to have multiple Zotac GTX 460's folding. I also used to call @zodac Zotac to get him to reply. I we lost him in a scooter crash while he was trying to play Angry Birds.

I did have the Zotac cards and all of the things mentioned are not facts.


----------



## Hequaqua

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *hertz9753*
> 
> I used to have multiple Zotac GTX 460's folding. I also used to call @zodac Zotac to get him to reply. I we lost him in a scooter crash while he was trying to play Angry Birds.
> 
> I did have the Zotac cards and all of the things mentioned are not facts.


I'm glad you have a sense of humor hertz.

Oh....if I decide to keep my 970's, I may put them in a rig that will fold 24/7. I still have my old graphite case. I'm sure I can pick up a cheap CPU/MB, already have a PSU and some ram. Can I fold using linux? Don't really want to have to buy a OS for a machine that just folds.


----------



## hertz9753

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Hequaqua*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *hertz9753*
> 
> I used to have multiple Zotac GTX 460's folding. I also used to call @zodac Zotac to get him to reply. I we lost him in a scooter crash while he was trying to play Angry Birds.
> 
> I did have the Zotac cards and all of the things mentioned are not facts.
> 
> 
> 
> I'm glad you have a sense of humor hertz.
> 
> Oh....if I decide to keep my 970's, I may put them in a rig that will fold 24/7. I still have my old graphite case. I'm sure I can pick up a cheap CPU/MB, already have a PSU and some ram. Can I fold using linux? Don't really want to have to buy a OS for a machine that just folds.
Click to expand...

http://tc.folding.net/index.php?p=team&team=Fluffy+Pink+Ninjas#category.php

I'm a Windows folder. Take a look the TC folders and the top guys are running what you are asking about. You can scroll over the names the and pretty much click on anything. Those are the people you need to ask and they will start talking about Mint, Linux and Ubuntu.


----------



## Hequaqua

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *hertz9753*
> 
> http://tc.folding.net/index.php?p=team&team=Fluffy+Pink+Ninjas#category.php
> 
> I'm a Windows folder. Take a look the TC folders and the top guys are running what you are asking about. You can scroll over the names the and pretty much click on anything. Those are the people you need to ask and they will start talking about Mint, Linux and Ubuntu.


Great, I'll check it out.

Thx


----------



## zodac

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *hertz9753*
> 
> I used to have multiple Zotac GTX 460's folding. I also used to call @zodac Zotac to get him to reply. I we lost him in a scooter crash while he was trying to play Angry Birds.
> 
> I did have the Zotac cards and all of the things mentioned are not facts.


Yeah, but I beat that level in the end, so it was all worth it really.


----------



## khanmein

@Hequaqua https://www.amazon.com/PNY-GeForce-Overclocked-Graphic-VCGGTX10708XGPB-OC/dp/B01JOF81BG


----------



## Hequaqua

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *khanmein*
> 
> @Hequaqua https://www.amazon.com/PNY-GeForce-Overclocked-Graphic-VCGGTX10708XGPB-OC/dp/B01JOF81BG


Too rich for me....lol

I bought this one on Newegg....229 after rebate:

http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16814133638

Edit: Should be here Thursday.


----------



## khanmein

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Hequaqua*
> 
> Too rich for me....lol
> 
> I bought this one on Newegg....229 after rebate:
> 
> http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16814133638


OMG u're not interested with SLI anymore. samsung vram chip? cheers.


----------



## Hequaqua

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *khanmein*
> 
> OMG u're not interested with SLI anymore. samsung vram chip? cheers.


I have one with Samsung the other has Elpida....that is the one that doesn't overclock very well, especially the Vram. 8000 is about all I can get out of it.

No...tired of SLI...









EDIT: It does hold my everyday OC of 1506/[email protected] though. lol


----------



## khanmein

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Hequaqua*
> 
> I have one with Samsung the other has Elpida....that is the one that doesn't overclock very well, especially the Vram. 8000 is about all I can get out of it.
> 
> No...tired of SLI...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> EDIT: It does hold my everyday OC of 1506/[email protected] though. lol


1506 is after boost ?

default 1076/1762 & now my OC 1231/2003 (default voltage "1.0 v")

boost can achieve 1471 with heaven extreme 1440p max temp 74°c

i tried 1500/2003 (default voltage) & whole pc freeze + i ended up reset my pc

finally i followed the link below & lazy to find the sweet spot.

http://www.vmodtech.com/th/article/leadtek-gtx-970-hurricane/page/8


----------



## Hequaqua

No, I have boost disabled.

1506/8000 any time the cards are under load.

I think the power limit is 305w. Voltage is 1.22v. No adjustments can be made with software on the voltage. In SLI I can add 26 to core. I normally leave the Vram alone, since the one card doesn't care for a higher clock. The card with Samsung memory will clock to about 8300-8350 on the Vram. I have several bios for that card. It can clock to 1600 when I set the voltage to the limit 1.31v. It's good overclocker. I just wish I would have bought them both together, I would have had Samsung on both, and probably pretty good silicon.

Oh well...live and learn I guess.


----------



## hertz9753

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *zodac*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *hertz9753*
> 
> I used to have multiple Zotac GTX 460's folding. I also used to call @zodac Zotac to get him to reply. I we lost him in a scooter crash while he was trying to play Angry Birds.
> 
> I did have the Zotac cards and all of the things mentioned are not facts.
> 
> 
> 
> Yeah, but I beat that level in the end, so it was all worth it really.
Click to expand...

You are really good at not saying what you want to. I also had to really work at beating that Angry Birds level.


----------



## Hequaqua

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *rfarmer*
> 
> Yeah I was actually looking at the PNY 1070 for someone else and didn't realize until then that they did have a lifetime warranty and were made in the US. I guessed the PNY due to it being low cost, dual fan and red/black. Figured you wouldn't be able to resist. Hope it works out for you.
> 
> My Samsung OCs like mad +650 MHz, 9300 MHz with no artifacts.


Just installed it....Samsung! 1987 boost clock....no tweaks or anything yet...lol


----------



## rfarmer

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Hequaqua*
> 
> Just installed it....Samsung! 1987 boost clock....no tweaks or anything yet...lol
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


Nice, glad you got Samsung. You ought to be able to OC to 2000 MHz easy. The Samsung memory OCs like mad too.


----------



## Hequaqua

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *rfarmer*
> 
> Nice, glad you got Samsung. You ought to be able to OC to 2000 MHz easy. The Samsung memory OCs like mad too.


9000mhz on the second run.....


----------



## rfarmer

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Hequaqua*
> 
> 9000mhz on the second run.....


Nice.







Yeah mine will run at 9300 MHz with no artifacts.


----------



## Hequaqua

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *rfarmer*
> 
> Nice.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Yeah mine will run at 9300 MHz with no artifacts.


Hitting the power limit hard...lol

I'll mess with it tomorrow.....I'll run all my benches at stock then go from there. Odd seeing the max wattage on the card at 117w though...lol


----------



## hurricane28

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Hequaqua*
> 
> Just installed it....Samsung! 1987 boost clock....no tweaks or anything yet...lol


Looking good









A friend of mine has the same card as you only an MSI, he is hitting 2150 MHz core and 10000 MHz memory stable! The card has plenty reserves too, it doesn't even have a cap in GPU-Z!

Hopefully they release an bios unlock feature to fully unleash these 10 series cards.


----------



## Hequaqua

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *rfarmer*
> 
> Nice.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Yeah mine will run at 9300 MHz with no artifacts.


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *hurricane28*
> 
> Looking good
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> A friend of mine has the same card as you only an MSI, he is hitting 2150 MHz core and 10000 MHz memory stable! The card has plenty reserves too, it doesn't even have a cap in GPU-Z!
> 
> Hopefully they release an bios unlock feature to fully unleash these 10 series cards.


Well....first off three words for this card:

Pascal Bios Tweaker

I''m not going to muddy up this thread will talk of the 10 Series......

I will be posting some benchmarks in the next day or so on the 1060 owners thread, if anyone wants to follow.

I haven't really tried to OC yet...still getting baseline numbers. I will say that this card(can't speak for others) acts very strange as far as clocks/voltages. The power limit is a big issue for me. I just ran one set of drivers and the max wattage was 142w. I still hit the power limit in a lot of runs. This has a 8-pin connector, so I should have at least 225w available.







This could be the VRM's that they used though. Some of the other cards may have used better ones.

I'm using Afterburner at the moment. I may try PrecisionX when I start trying to find my OC's. So far, this card performs around the 970, with lower voltage and power. It is dying to be unleashed though!

I just have 7 more sets of drivers to do...then I'll be able to start focusing on OC'ing.

@rfarmer The Vram will go to probably 700+...did a quick dirty OC and it seemed fine in Firestrike.









@hurricane28 I don't think I can hit 10000mhz. I tried real quick and it was a insta-crash. I did have the core OC'd though, but I doubt it will hit that number.

EDIT: Link to my secondary card that I am selling*(Reduced Price)*:
*http://www.overclock.net/t/1617477/msi-gtx970-gaming-4g#post_25685939*


----------



## tesstas

Hi everybody, it is my first post here and i'm new to overclocking.

I'm a Gigabyte's 970 possessor, here is my set up https://pcpartpicker.com/list/wn8vd6.

With no overclocking I have reached 1428 score on Unigine Heaven Benchmark 4.0 with max settings.

I would like to improve this score with a "safe" overclocking. I would like to listen to some good advices. What concerns me the most is the power consumption of my set up, how does overclocking affect the power consumption? Is my 500W PSU enough for overclock my gtx 970?

Thank you for your suggestions!


----------



## hurricane28

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *tesstas*
> 
> Hi everybody, it is my first post here and i'm new to overclocking.
> 
> I'm a Gigabyte's 970 possessor, here is my set up https://pcpartpicker.com/list/wn8vd6.
> 
> With no overclocking I have reached 1428 score on Unigine Heaven Benchmark 4.0 with max settings.
> 
> I would like to improve this score with a "safe" overclocking. I would like to listen to some good advices. What concerns me the most is the power consumption of my set up, how does overclocking affect the power consumption? Is my 500W PSU enough for overclock my gtx 970?
> 
> Thank you for your suggestions!


Hello Fella,

What PSU do you have? You said that you are looking for a "small" overclock and in that case you don't have to worry about power draw that much. Of course its using more but its only marginal.
Is the rest of your system overclocked too?

First thing need in order to overclock your GPU is MSI Afterburner which can be downloaded here: https://www.msi.com/page/afterburner

Than you need GPU-Z which can be found here: https://www.techpowerup.com/downloads/2823/techpowerup-gpu-z-v1-12-0

Install those programs and we work from there


----------



## Hequaqua

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *tesstas*
> 
> Hi everybody, it is my first post here and i'm new to overclocking.
> 
> I'm a Gigabyte's 970 possessor, here is my set up https://pcpartpicker.com/list/wn8vd6.
> 
> With no overclocking I have reached 1428 score on Unigine Heaven Benchmark 4.0 with max settings.
> 
> I would like to improve this score with a "safe" overclocking. I would like to listen to some good advices. What concerns me the most is the power consumption of my set up, how does overclocking affect the power consumption? Is my 500W PSU enough for overclock my gtx 970?
> 
> Thank you for your suggestions!


Hey, and Welcome!

Just looking at your parts, looks like you should be fine on the PSU.

Take a moment on here and use the Rig Builder to add all your parts. You can see how my rigs are listed in my Signature. It will help others help you without having to ask what part x, part y, etc, that you are running.

As for OC'ing....you will need some tools(software) to achieve that.

First grab GPU-Z: https://www.techpowerup.com/gpuz/
You will want to have that open when you are trying to find out what your card is doing(Sensors tab)

Second grab some OC'ing software. I personally like MSI Afterburner4.3.0(newest version): https://www.guru3d.com/files-details/msi-afterburner-beta-download.html

Run a benchmark with GPUZ open. Look at the perfcap and see what it shows. Save a screen shot to post if you need to.

Green-limited by total power limit
Blue-limited by reliability voltage
Orange-limited by max operating voltage
Red-limited by temperature limit
Grey-limited by GPU utilization(this is normal when the card is not under load)

As for OC'ing.....

Most of us start but setting the power limit to the max. The bios of the card will set the limit, and it won't allow anything that could damage the card. Under a pretty heavy load, it's not uncommon to see the PW limit perfcap.

Same goes for the voltage..you don't have to set it to the max, but if you are seeing Blue/Orange in the perfcap, doing this may get rid of them, but it may help the performance.

Start adding to the core(maybe 15-25mhz step) speed until you hit a wall(crash). Reset/restart....and apply the last good setting.

Same with the Vram(memory).

Some benchmarks may be fine with a combo of settings, then crash in another. It's really about finding that balance where the card is stable across all of them.

After you find your "sweet" spot. Game game game, and see how it does.









I keep a pad when doing this. I write down my settings so if the computer crashes(it probably will) I have the last settings I used.

With all that said...there MAY be perfcaps that you can't overcome on the stock bios. The 970's are able to have a modded bios flashed to them. I won't go into all that now though.

Just one more quick thing....After you download GPU-Z....have it extract your bios.



Back it up somewhere so if you ever want to mod or need it.

Good luck!


----------



## tesstas

I've just updated my rig in my signature.

I've installed both msi tool and gpu-z.

With unigine heaven benchmark running gpu-z was blue in perfcap reason. What do i have to do next? Are there some "standard" overclock settings to start with?


----------



## Hequaqua

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *tesstas*
> 
> I've just updated my rig in my signature.
> 
> I've installed both msi tool and gpu-z.
> 
> With unigine heaven benchmark running gpu-z was blue in perfcap reason. What do i have to do next? Are there some "standard" overclock settings to start with?


The perfcap reason will probably stay there unless you mod the bios. I would go to the settings tab on MSI AB and set them like mine. It might help with voltages.



The two red boxes: Put those to Max

The Yellow Box: This adjusts your core clock. You want to start raising that about 25mhz at a time. You will reach a point where the benchmark will crash, or lock up. It won't hurt anything, just means it is set too high.

Example:


The Orange Box: This adjusts your memory clock(Depending on your Vram maker, it may or may not clock very well). I would increase it by about 50 after you find your max for the core clock.(You might start with increments of 100, then dial it back a little once you get a few runs in at 50, or even 25)

Example:


You can keep going on the Vram until you see artifacts(graphical glitches)

After you find the max for both...combine the settings and make a run at it. Again, if it crashes it is not hurting your card. Sometimes when the driver crashes, your screen may just go black or grey. Anytime you have a crash, even if you can get back to the desktop, I normally do a full restart.

Keep in mind, that what settings may work in one benchmark/game, may not work in another.

Before you start, you need to make some setting changes in the nVidia Control Panel. If you're not familiar with it....I can try to help. It will help you get the most out of your card though.

You should be fine on temps, but try to keep a eye on them.

Good luck!

Feel free to post in here if you have any questions. I'm in and out throughout the day, and there are a lot of others who may chime in and help as well.


----------



## rfarmer

Damn @Hequaqua you are the man.


----------



## Hequaqua

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *rfarmer*
> 
> Damn @Hequaqua you are the man.


Thanks....it's a passion....I love the 970.

Oh I sold the one last night(insta-pay). It is headed to New Orleans, I hope to a good home.







Shipping it out in the morning.

He got a great deal on it....but I still have my good overclocker on the bench and ready to come in if needed.









I'm still working on getting the 1060 base numbers. I've been running benchmarks for 2 days...lol

I am hoping to do a review on it, and post it here on OCN in the next few days.


----------



## Hequaqua

@tesstas Here is a rel quick video showing the nVidia Control Panel. You will need to do the Program settings one by one. If the program is not listed, click the add button. You can then go to the install folder and find the .exe file. After it adds it, you can adjust them.

I would put the global to Adaptive....that way the card will idle down when there is no load on it.


----------



## Hequaqua

Ha....I was sorting through some pic folders online at Photobucket and came across these. I don't know the exact date they were created or uploaded. I may have copies on my external drive, but that isn't important. I bought the card on Sept 24 2014, so I am guessing probably a few days after I got it.

These are the very first benchmarks I ever did! (kept track with a note pad)

I really had no idea what I was doing, but thanks to this thread and several others, I sorta know now.










Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!










Notice on the second pic, top right hand sheet.

? Power Limit

That was a big key in getting the most out of this card(in my opinion).

Anyway....I got a chuckle running across these.


----------



## Hequaqua

I just posted the review on the new card. I know a lot of you might be interested....key word is might...lol

http://www.overclock.net/products/pny-geforce-gtx-1060-6gb-graphics-card-vcggtx10606pb/reviews/7476


----------



## rfarmer

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Hequaqua*
> 
> I just posted the review on the new card. I know a lot of you might be interested....key word is might...lol
> 
> http://www.overclock.net/products/pny-geforce-gtx-1060-6gb-graphics-card-vcggtx10606pb/reviews/7476


ofc we would be interested.









Very nice review btw.


----------



## jleslie246

why not in the 1060 thread though? Oh wait, i see the connection. Never mind.


----------



## Hequaqua

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *rfarmer*
> 
> ofc we would be interested.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Very nice review btw.


Thanks....only took 3 days to benchmark...another two to get it all compiled. I love doing that kind of stuff though.

Overall, not a bad little card for 229.00 after rebate.

I'm not sure if you have messed with this on your 1070. You can set clock/voltages via Afterburner. It doesn't work with Maxwell, but it does Pascal. Ctrl-F will bring it up btw.



You just move the point like in the custom fan curve. You do have to add voltage. These aren't my settings. I just changed them to show you. lol

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jleslie246*
> 
> why not in the 1060 thread though? Oh wait, i see the connection. Never mind.


Yea....I'm also still a 970 owner too.....I might sell it at some point, but it overclocks really well. I would love to see it under water , and see what she could really do.


----------



## DeathAngel74

Keep the 970, put it under water, use for physx, lol


----------



## Hequaqua

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DeathAngel74*
> 
> Keep the 970, put it under water, use for physx, lol


I bought a 240.00 card....don't think I can swing for w/c it...lmao


----------



## khanmein

@Hequaqua what u think of the review from hardwarecanucks? http://www.hardwarecanucks.com/forum/hardware-canucks-reviews/73945-gtx-1060-vs-rx-480-updated-review.html

RX 480 higher fps but do they deliver smooth gaming experience & less issue?


----------



## Hequaqua

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *khanmein*
> 
> @Hequaqua what u think of the review from hardwarecanucks? http://www.hardwarecanucks.com/forum/hardware-canucks-reviews/73945-gtx-1060-vs-rx-480-updated-review.html
> 
> RX 480 higher fps but do they deliver smooth gaming experience & less issue?


Very good review/analyzes. I can agree on a lot of points the writer made, but there are some things I can't. A lot of the newer titles are taking advantage of more cores/threads, so performance can be tied to the CPU(in both DX11/DX12). I will give AMD credit with the approach to new drivers. It does look like they are taking more advantage of their own hardware. Of course, nVidia is limiting their own hardware. They don't want to hurt the sales of their higher tiered cards. nVidia, in my opinion, has been dropping the ball on some of their latest driver releases. I will use EA/Dice as a example. It seems that every time EA/Dice fixes a known issue, they create more than they actually fixed.

I have a RX470 4gb. I also created a spreadsheet comparing the GTX1060/GTX970/RX470. The only one of those three cards that are OC'd is the GTX970.

Here is the link if you want to take a look:
GTX1060 v GTX970(OC) v RX470

Honestly, I can say the both cards(1060/480) are excellent for their prices. DX12 will be in the future....but that really comes down to the game developers and drivers. It will be interesting to see where this goes with both mfgs.

I would love to have a RX480 to run some benchmarks on though. I believe it is good for the community(gamers) to actually have some competition!

For the average consumer, they could care less about all these numbers. I will say, being a novice a few years ago...all I looked for was core speed, and price. Of course, DX12 was just in development, and it still is.

This is based on my personal experience of having the RX470 and GTX1060 that I could actually test. nVidia leads in boost. The RX470 was supposed to boost to 1270. The only way I was able to get that was adding power(+25). The nVidia GTX1060 boost is 1797. Out of the box, no increases in anything, it will boost to around 1936-1988. I can honestly say when I first bought the RX470 and it didn't reach the advertised boost...I was pissed! I was so disappointed that I actually requested a RMA on it from Newegg.

I will say this, and maybe I'm a bit biased. The GTX970 is by far still the best of the three cards that I have tested. That all comes down to one thing....MBT. Maxwell Bios Tweaker.

The 970 runs cool, can hit some high core clocks, and if you're lucky and get Samsung, you can hit some very nice numbers. Oh...and you can mod the heck out of the bios!

It appears to me, that in the quest for the best performance, we(overclockers) are losing all the things we love.

I'll give you a comparison here.

I used to work for BellSouth Fast Access(DSL). There are two channels per say in a phone line...one for data, the other for voice. The can limit the data speed by introducing "noise" into the line. This seems like what nVidia is doing. I can't really comment on AMD, as I've haven't really messed their cards all that much. They are putting limits on the cards to show how well the other higher tiered cards perform. The question is, "Are they doing this on purpose?" I don't have a problem buying a cut down chip. What I do have a issue with is the "artificial" limits...ie, power/voltage.

At the end of the day.....both mfgs. seem be doing a good job with the new arch's. Yes, AMD does well in DX12 because their actual hardware is doing it(Async).

I was going to do a few runs of The Division using the same settings he used(1440p). Of course, Uplay seems to be down at the moment I will post the results as soon I can get into it...lol

I think I posted in the 1060 thread, that I would be willing to give up my 3-year warranty to have a unlocked bios. I have a pretty good grasp on trying to get the most out of the cards. So leave it to me to burn it up, brick it, or whatever.....I paid for it. The old car analogy.....unlock the gas pedal and let me mash it! I'll take full responsibility for the results!









**Update**
I was finally able to get into Uplay...and I have to say, I'm not sure where he got his numbers for the cards. They used FCAT, so it may be more accurate. That's all I can think of.

I ran the benchmark with the same settings he used: Ultra, V-Sync off, Post FX SMAA Ultra 1440p



I captured it with Shadowplay. It is uploading now. You will be able to see exactly what I did, and how the only setting to the GTX1060 was 116% on the power limit. I will post the link when the upload to Youtube is done.


----------



## khanmein

thanks for your review i l still love my GTX 970 expect the 3.5 GB VRAM & now my fans is pretty noisy after claimed RMA due to one fan stop spinning but i'm slowly getting used to it with that noise. no artifacts or BSOD or any issue so nothing is perfect.

my GPU fans RPM showing 0. if i didn't install any NV driver the fan is dead silent but once i installed, the fans is spinning at the constant speed (estimate around 3xxx RPM) by the way, i can't find any problems during gaming so there's no reason for RMA just due to the fan noise.

furthermore, i don't wish to RMA cos i might need to wait for few months + my both fan is spinning & working flawlessly on the display. they confirm won't accept RMA due to the noise & kinda hard to find any replacement fans too. (colorful CF-12815B) dual ball-bearing.

apparently, i found CF-12815S sleeve bearing with the cost USD 25 but i still consider whether wanna buy it or not.

(https://www.aliexpress.com/item/2pcs-lot-CF-12815S-DC-12V-0-28A-87mm-83mm-74mm-For-Inno3D-GTX660-GTX660Ti-GTX750/32647723285.html?ws_ab_test=searchweb0_0,searchweb201602_5_10065_10068_10084_10083_10080_10082_10081_10060_10061_10062_10056_10055_10054_10059_10099_10078_10079_10076_426_10103_10073_10102_10096_10052_10050_425_10051,searchweb201603_8&btsid=5bfa4422-5469-4635-bc07-fd6620da5a42)

FYI, Asus, Giga or MSI stated they using dual bearing are fake. actually they use long sleeve bearing for their fans but i think more or less the same since my dual ball bearing also got noise issue too.


----------



## Hequaqua

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *khanmein*
> 
> thanks for your review i l still love my GTX 970 expect the 3.5 GB VRAM & now my fans is pretty noisy after claimed RMA due to one fan stop spinning but i'm slowly getting used to it with that noise. no artifacts or BSOD or any issue so nothing is perfect.
> 
> my GPU fans RPM showing 0. if i didn't install any NV driver the fan is dead silent but once i installed, the fans is spinning at the constant speed (estimate around 3xxx RPM) by the way, i can't find any problems during gaming.
> 
> furthermore, i don't wish to RMA cos i might need to wait for few months + my both fan is spinning & working flawlessly on the display. they confirm won't accept RMA due to the noise & kinda hard to find any replacement fans too. (colorful CF-12815B)
> 
> apparently, i found CF-12815S sleeve bearing with the cost USD 25 (https://www.aliexpress.com/item/2pcs-lot-CF-12815S-DC-12V-0-28A-87mm-83mm-74mm-For-Inno3D-GTX660-GTX660Ti-GTX750/32647723285.html?ws_ab_test=searchweb0_0,searchweb201602_5_10065_10068_10084_10083_10080_10082_10081_10060_10061_10062_10056_10055_10054_10059_10099_10078_10079_10076_426_10103_10073_10102_10096_10052_10050_425_10051,searchweb201603_8&btsid=5bfa4422-5469-4635-bc07-fd6620da5a42)


I have a similar issue with one of mine. They don't ramp up like yours, but one sometimes doesn't come on. I have to nudge it with my finger to have it start. Although, even with just the one fan, temps aren't too bad(sometimes I forget to check to see it is spinning). Afterburner, only detects the rpm from one fan, so it will be running, but the other one won't be. lol I wrote and flashed a bios to have them start at 25% at 30°, and that seemed to help.

I have two monitors, so when I see the temps start to spike, I get down there and check them...


----------



## khanmein

i edited the bios but unfortunately, the fans running constantly at the speed but i can ensure is not 100%. i checked the bios my max speed is 3900 RPM. normally the cards will spin around 2.3k RPM during high intense gaming. mostly likely is the hardware issue with my fans.


----------



## Hequaqua

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *khanmein*
> 
> i edited the bios but unfortunately, the fans running constantly at the speed but i can ensure is not 100%. i checked the bios my max speed is 3900 RPM. normally the cards will spin around 2.3k RPM during high intense gaming. mostly likely is the hardware issue with my fans.


Bummer....have you looked on eBay? I found some for my card. I'm not using the card now, and like I said, it isn't a big issue really. I think they were like 35.00....I might get a set later if I need to.

Here is the link to the benchmark run:


----------



## Hequaqua

@hurricane28 @rfarmer

I picked up Doom for 17.00(US)...was wondering what kind of FPS you all are getting?

I set it to "Nightmare"....it looked like everything else was set to ultra.

This is with OpenGL

2016-12-07 14:47:38 - DOOMx64
Frames: 20560 - Time: 180000ms - Avg: 114.222 - Min: 86 - Max: 155

Frametimes are super low:


Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!







I was in the Arcade mode:


Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!







That was after the big patch today.

This only the second time I played. The first run I died before the 3 mins was up that I has Fraps set to record...lol I really have no idea of what I was doing.

When I get some free time, I will throw the 970 in there and see what it does.

I haven't tried the Vulkan API....is it better/worse/indifferent?


----------



## hurricane28

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Hequaqua*
> 
> @hurricane28 @rfarmer
> 
> I picked up Doom for 17.00(US)...was wondering what kind of FPS you all are getting?
> 
> I set it to "Nightmare"....it looked like everything else was set to ultra.
> 
> This is with OpenGL
> 
> 2016-12-07 14:47:38 - DOOMx64
> Frames: 20560 - Time: 180000ms - Avg: 114.222 - Min: 86 - Max: 155
> 
> Frametimes are super low:
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I was in the Arcade mode:
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> That was after the big patch today.
> 
> This only the second time I played. The first run I died before the 3 mins was up that I has Fraps set to record...lol I really have no idea of what I was doing.
> 
> When I get some free time, I will throw the 970 in there and see what it does.
> 
> I haven't tried the Vulkan API....is it better/worse/indifferent?


Hey man, you have one heck of a deal there, it was on sale on steam some time ago and i posted it here too.

I don't remember precisely because i haven't played it for a while now, but i was able to maintain above 100 FPS at all times that is what i still know. I do want to mention that i run my GPU overclocked in all games. Core is set to 1530 MHz and memory is 8000 MHz. I do know that Nvidia drivers can be a pain with Vulkan because at some time the game would crash under Vulkan because when i installed new driver there suddenly was no Vulkan driver installed.. in order to play the game i had to install Vulkan manually.. Kinda weird IMO. Shadowplay also doesn't work with DOOM which is even more weird because what is an Nvidia game right..? I mean, they demonstrated this game on the 1080 with great drama and awesomeness but shadow play doesn't support it...?

Well, after Vulkan was installed again, i did see a noticeable improvement but nothing to write home about to be fair, maybe it depends on the system but i didn't see an huge improvement. Game play was little smoother though. If you really want to know i would suggest you to test it yourself and see what you can get. As for the rest, game play is buttery smooth and IMO one of the best games ever made! Never have i ever played a game that was so smooth and good looking. The REAL fun begins when you raise the difficulty, if you raise it to the highest its almost unplayable for me but if you managed to play the game at that setting, an even harder setting is unlocked! I really don't understand how people manage to play it at that difficulty lol. After a while i get annoyed because i was dying so many times that i felt more annoyed than pleasure lol.


----------



## Hequaqua

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *hurricane28*
> 
> Hey man, you have one heck of a deal there, it was on sale on steam some time ago and i posted it here too.
> 
> I don't remember precisely because i haven't played it for a while now, but i was able to maintain above 100 FPS at all times that is what i still know. I do want to mention that i run my GPU overclocked in all games. Core is set to 1530 MHz and memory is 8000 MHz. I do know that Nvidia drivers can be a pain with Vulkan because at some time the game would crash under Vulkan because when i installed new driver there suddenly was no Vulkan driver installed.. in order to play the game i had to install Vulkan manually.. Kinda weird IMO. Shadowplay also doesn't work with DOOM which is even more weird because what is an Nvidia game right..? I mean, they demonstrated this game on the 1080 with great drama and awesomeness but shadow play doesn't support it...?
> 
> Well, after Vulkan was installed again, i did see a noticeable improvement but nothing to write home about to be fair, maybe it depends on the system but i didn't see an huge improvement. Game play was little smoother though. If you really want to know i would suggest you to test it yourself and see what you can get. As for the rest, game play is buttery smooth and IMO one of the best games ever made! Never have i ever played a game that was so smooth and good looking. The REAL fun begins when you raise the difficulty, if you raise it to the highest its almost unplayable for me but if you managed to play the game at that setting, an even harder setting is unlocked! I really don't understand how people manage to play it at that difficulty lol. After a while i get annoyed because i was dying so many times that i felt more annoyed than pleasure lol.


I bought it on cdkeys.com....they have some good deals all the time. Shadowplay does work, but you have to enable desktop capture and start it before you go in game. Afterburner will record it too, but I can't get the sound...lol

I will check out the Vulkan API and see what happens. I know nVidia just released a new driver a few days ago. I read the release notes, but I don't remember anything about Doom mentioned.

That was just a real quick run. I just bought it and gave it a spin around the block. I'll tweak some settings on my card and in-game and see what happens. After I get some numbers, I'll throw in the 970 and see what it can do.







I will say that is a huge game file....like 70gbs on disk.

Oh....for anyone and everyone who reads this...if you are planning on getting a ssd, you may want to get it now. I've read where the prices are about shoot up.

Thanks for the info.


----------



## DeathAngel74

The secrets that I found about boost 3.0 are:
1. Keep the card as cool as possible
2. Max out temp, power, voltage
3. Find the clock that doesn't throttle and lock it

I can game with my 1070 @ 2101MHz for 5-7 hours straight playing SW:BF with my son, lol. The only thing that I notice is the core fluctuates during loading screens. Also, try fast sync via nVidiaProfileInspector. You can run higher fps without tearing. All of my games run at 120 FPS and no tearing.

New Rogue One:Scarif DLC dropped yesterday for those of us that own the Season Pass.


----------



## Hequaqua

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DeathAngel74*
> 
> The secrets that I found about boost 3.0 are:
> 1. Keep the card as cool as possible
> 2. Max out temp, power, voltage
> 3. Find the clock that doesn't throttle and lock it
> 
> I can game with my 1070 @ 2101MHz for 5-7 hours straight playing SW:BF with my son, lol. The only thing that I notice is the core fluctuates during loading screens. Also, try fast sync via nVidiaProfileInspector. You can run higher fps without tearing. All of my games run at 120 FPS and no tearing.
> 
> New Rogue One:Scarif DLC dropped yesterday for those of us that own the Season Pass.


Have you tried the volt/freq table in AB? I'm having a little bit better luck keeping the core stable. This is in benchmarks. I haven't really play a whole lot of games. To be honest, I didn't see a big enough increase by overclocking in the benches. Maybe 3-7fps.

I hate BOOST!!! We need a bios editor...pronto!


----------



## DeathAngel74

No kidding! I hate it too....


----------



## DeathAngel74

I noticed the same....2 970's = / = 1 1060/1070 by itself


----------



## Hequaqua

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DeathAngel74*
> 
> I noticed the same....2 970's = / = 1 1060/1070 by itself


Yea, nVidia cut off the legs of the 1060. No SLI...they knew people might go that routed....$$$


----------



## DeathAngel74

I haven't tried MSI AB yet, been lazy. Just eVGA PXOC......


----------



## hurricane28

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Hequaqua*
> 
> I bought it on cdkeys.com....they have some good deals all the time. Shadowplay does work, but you have to enable desktop capture and start it before you go in game. Afterburner will record it too, but I can't get the sound...lol
> 
> I will check out the Vulkan API and see what happens. I know nVidia just released a new driver a few days ago. I read the release notes, but I don't remember anything about Doom mentioned.
> 
> That was just a real quick run. I just bought it and gave it a spin around the block. I'll tweak some settings on my card and in-game and see what happens. After I get some numbers, I'll throw in the 970 and see what it can do.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I will say that is a huge game file....like 70gbs on disk.
> 
> Oh....for anyone and everyone who reads this...if you are planning on getting a ssd, you may want to get it now. I've read where the prices are about shoot up.
> 
> Thanks for the info.


Yeah, what i actually meant was that FPS counter doesn't work and you have to enable desktop capture in order to record the game, so actually it isn't supported natively in GFE.

Curious as to what performance you get, let us know how well the 970 stacks up to the 1060. I seen the new driver but i am little wary to install it to be honest but maybe i am going to do it tomorrow or so.

Its a huge game indeed bu its well worth it IMO. I still love my 970 though, it still going strong after some heavy benchmarking and gaming







There is only a slight problem with it and that is that when i open AB and dial my OC in for gaming, the second fan doesn't ramp up and stays idle. I noticed this because i saw my GPU hitting 72c while i never seen that before in game play. I took off my headphone and i couldn't hear it so i looked in my case and saw that the fan wasn't spinning. I give it a little push and off it went. It doesn't happen all the time but occasionally so its no big deal IMO.

I don't need to but i really would like to buy the MSI GTX 1070 as it has more Vram.... but i must use the money elsewhere because i am going to move in the not to distant future...

MUST...RESIST... MUST... BUY... FURNITURE...

I hear about the SSD's man, that aint cool at all man, i really need some more space and i was looking for an 1 TB SSD but i think i end up buying WD Blue 4 TB as its cheaper than 512 GB SSD nowadays..


----------



## DeathAngel74

I have 960gb for Windows+Games and another spare 480gb connected, just in case. After yesterdays patch, SW:BF takes up almost 60gb, by itself.. Also, while playing games with the fans at 75-80%, my max temp is 47C. ROFL....with fast sync enabled.


----------



## Hequaqua

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *hurricane28*
> 
> Yeah, what i actually meant was that FPS counter doesn't work and you have to enable desktop capture in order to record the game, so actually it isn't supported natively in GFE.
> 
> Curious as to what performance you get, let us know how well the 970 stacks up to the 1060. I seen the new driver but i am little wary to install it to be honest but maybe i am going to do it tomorrow or so.
> 
> Its a huge game indeed bu its well worth it IMO. I still love my 970 though, it still going strong after some heavy benchmarking and gaming
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> There is only a slight problem with it and that is that when i open AB and dial my OC in for gaming, the second fan doesn't ramp up and stays idle. I noticed this because i saw my GPU hitting 72c while i never seen that before in game play. I took off my headphone and i couldn't hear it so i looked in my case and saw that the fan wasn't spinning. I give it a little push and off it went. It doesn't happen all the time but occasionally so its no big deal IMO.
> 
> I don't need to but i really would like to buy the MSI GTX 1070 as it has more Vram.... but i must use the money elsewhere because i am going to move in the not to distant future...
> 
> MUST...RESIST... MUST... BUY... FURNITURE...
> 
> I hear about the SSD's man, that aint cool at all man, i really need some more space and i was looking for an 1 TB SSD but i think i end up buying WD Blue 4 TB as its cheaper than 512 GB SSD nowadays..


It seem there are few others having issues with just one fan. Is the one furthest from the output? That is the one that I have issues. Like you, I give it a nudge, and off she goes.


----------



## hurricane28

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Hequaqua*
> 
> It seem there are few others having issues with just one fan. Is the one furthest from the output? That is the one that I have issues. Like you, I give it a nudge, and off she goes.


Yeah i heard of a few people that had problems with it, its actually the closest to the output in my case lol.

I was playing Rise of the Tomb raider and at first under DirectX 11 i had smooth game play and all of a sudden it went very bad and very low frames, in the 50s, and now when i set it to DirectX 12 all is butter smooth... I really don't understand what kind of voodoo magic they put in these drivers lately lol. I gained like 10 frames..


----------



## Hequaqua

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *hurricane28*
> 
> Yeah i heard of a few people that had problems with it, its actually the closest to the output in my case lol.
> 
> I was playing Rise of the Tomb raider and at first under DirectX 11 i had smooth game play and all of a sudden it went very bad and very low frames, in the 50s, and now when i set it to DirectX 12 all is butter smooth... I really don't understand what kind of voodoo magic they put in these drivers lately lol. I gained like 10 frames..


Cool....I just played my first real round of Doom. Team Deathmatch.....wow that was a lot of fun! I don't know what I'm really doing but we won!...lmao

I had Fraps running for 5 minutes...here is what I got

2016-12-07 17:20:55 - DOOMx64
Frames: 40125 - Time: 300000ms - Avg: 133.750 - Min: 97 - Max: 175

The frametimes are crazy low....like 7.45ms!


----------



## rfarmer

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Hequaqua*
> 
> @hurricane28 @rfarmer
> 
> I picked up Doom for 17.00(US)...was wondering what kind of FPS you all are getting?
> 
> I set it to "Nightmare"....it looked like everything else was set to ultra.
> 
> This is with OpenGL
> 
> 2016-12-07 14:47:38 - DOOMx64
> Frames: 20560 - Time: 180000ms - Avg: 114.222 - Min: 86 - Max: 155
> 
> Frametimes are super low:
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I was in the Arcade mode:
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> That was after the big patch today.
> 
> Edit: Ran another benchmark and managed not to die.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This only the second time I played. The first run I died before the 3 mins was up that I has Fraps set to record...lol I really have no idea of what I was doing.
> 
> When I get some free time, I will throw the 970 in there and see what it does.
> 
> I haven't tried the Vulkan API....is it better/worse/indifferent?


When I first saw this I was like let me play Doom real quick and check, didn't realize there was a 30 min download time update coming, oh well. Yeah I am using the same nightmare/ultra settings. I am using the Vulkan API, started using it just to see how it was and kept using it because it seems a bit better.

2016-12-07 17:36:02 - DOOMx64
Frames: 28048 - Time: 219563ms - Avg: 127.745 - Min: 0 - Max: 148

I think I got the 0 min because I died during the benchmark.







Usually get a solid 120 - 140 fps.

As far as what to do, kill everything that is trying to kill you. Which is everything.









2016-12-07 18:12:44 - DOOMx64
Frames: 39667 - Time: 300000ms - Avg: 132.223 - Min: 83 - Max: 151


----------



## GeneO

Well I just got DOOM last week and it kicks ass. On my 1070 I get 200 fps. Seems to be capped there.


----------



## Dude970

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *GeneO*
> 
> Well I just got DOOM last week and it kicks ass. On my 1070 I get 200 fps. Seems to be capped there.










Fun game it is


----------



## duganator

So my gigabyte 970 has a failing cooler and it's still under warranty. Any chance I'll get a 1070 back if I rma the 970?


----------



## Hequaqua

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *duganator*
> 
> So my gigabyte 970 has a failing cooler and it's still under warranty. Any chance I'll get a 1070 back if I rma the 970?


I seriously doubt it. If it's a EVGA, they may offer a step-up.


----------



## GaToMaLaCo

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *duganator*
> 
> So my gigabyte 970 has a failing cooler and it's still under warranty. Any chance I'll get a 1070 back if I rma the 970?


For free, not a chance mate.


----------



## hardiboy

i overclock clock and got stable at +180 and memory +600
but when put it together it was not stable
so i drop clock to 170 and memory to 500 and cant find any ripple and artifact
and make it run overnight with heaven engine and no error detected

should i increase my voltage to go further

how many clock and memory can i get if i increase my voltage.. my voltage is limited to +25


----------



## Hequaqua

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *hardiboy*
> 
> 
> 
> i overclock clock and got stable at +180 and memory +600
> but when put it together it was not stable
> so i drop clock to 170 and memory to 500 and cant find any ripple and artifact
> and make it run overnight with heaven engine and no error detected
> 
> should i increase my voltage to go further
> 
> how many clock and memory can i get if i increase my voltage.. my voltage is limited to +25


What card do you have?

Memory OC's on the 970's are hit and miss, most have better results if it's Samsung.

If you are up to modding the bios, I'm sure you might get a little more performance. Modding is not that difficult, and you can set the cores/mem/volt...to what you want to have it at 24/7. I normally leave a little room on my modded bios to OC for benches or what ever.

Also, you really need to run Valley at the HD Extreme settings, full screen. It makes it a little easier to compare across the board.









That is a pretty nice OC with just the stock bios. As for the voltage/power limit, you can crank those to the max and it won't hurt your card at all.

Just watch temps(which look good btw), and look for perfcap reasons in GPU-Z.

This is something that if you intend to stick around on OCN, in general. You need to use the Rig Builder and put as much info about your rig in as you can. It will help people answer your questions a little easier and quicker. We don't have to ask...what card, what cpu, etc.

Report back with your results....


----------



## hardiboy

i use giyabyte gtx 970 g1 gaming
and watercooled the max temp is 43
and 41 with 3dmark

cpu 4670k 4.5ghz 1.2vcore
MB msi z87 gd65 gaming

ok its allredy morning here
i will post the result with valley tonight

can i hit clock 180 and memory 600
with 25 voltage increase?
or more?

why people said their memory 7.5 or 8ghz when i am just 4k

err but this card is noisy
the coil whine is so annoying
with my silent rig
i am using thermaltake p3
and after watercooled and change case

the coil whine become so noticable
is it safe to have coil whine


----------



## Hequaqua

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *hardiboy*
> 
> i use giyabyte gtx 970 g1 gaming
> and watercooled the max temp is 43
> and 41 with 3dmark
> 
> cpu 4670k 4.5ghz 1.2vcore
> MB msi z87 gd65 gaming
> 
> ok its allredy morning here
> i will post the result with valley tonight
> 
> can i hit clock 180 and memory 600
> with 25 voltage increase?
> or more?
> 
> err but this card is noisy
> the coil whine is so annoying
> with my silent rig
> i am using thermaltake p3
> and after watercooled and change case
> 
> the coil whine become so noticable
> is it safe to have coil whine


As long as temps are fine...whine might be OK. Some people are more sensitive to coil "whine". If it's a new card, after loading it up for a while, it may go away.

I am bit confused by your statement...is the card on water? If so, then there shouldn't be any whine, at least not from the card. Maybe I've misunderstood.

Anyway, the + numbers your adding don't tell me whole lot without seeing the GPU-Z for the card. It will tell me what the base clocks are, and the boost clocks. Also, the boost clock listed may, or may not be 100% accurate. I'm sure that without any adjustments via software that the card probably goes over the stated boost a bit.

Take your time.....someone is normally around to help out.


----------



## hardiboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Hequaqua*
> 
> As long as temps are fine...whine might be OK. Some people are more sensitive to coil "whine". If it's a new card, after loading it up for a while, it may go away.
> 
> I am bit confused by your statement...is the card on water? If so, then there shouldn't be any whine, at least not from the card. Maybe I've misunderstood.
> 
> Anyway, the + numbers your adding don't tell me whole lot without seeing the GPU-Z for the card. It will tell me what the base clocks are, and the boost clocks. Also, the boost clock listed may, or may not be 100% accurate. I'm sure that without any adjustments via software that the card probably goes over the stated boost a bit.
> 
> Take your time.....someone is normally around to help out.


the whine sound came out after i run the stress or game
but nothing wrong with fps or anything
but the sound gone when i closed the app or game
after google it , i found that should be coil whine

the maximum clock and memory at top left i am using msi afterburnrr to show it

i will post with gpu z later


----------



## Hequaqua

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *hardiboy*
> 
> the whine sound came out after i run the stress or game
> but nothing wrong with fps or anything
> but the sound gone when i closed the app or game
> after google it , i found that should be coil whine
> 
> the maximum clock and memory at top left i am using msi afterburnrr to show it
> 
> i will post with gpu z later


Yea, sounds like whine. It might go away after running them under load for a extended time. Is the card brand new?

I can see your clocks....if I were you, I would leave those settings in AB only pump up the voltage and see if you can keep the settings you said didn't work together. Not saying they will, but it's worth a try.


----------



## hardiboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Hequaqua*
> 
> Yea, sounds like whine. It might go away after running them under load for a extended time. Is the card brand new?
> 
> I can see your clocks....if I were you, I would leave those settings in AB only pump up the voltage and see if you can keep the settings you said didn't work together. Not saying they will, but it's worth a try.


it is not brand new
i got it when gtx970 just launch
sad it is not covered by waranty anymore

as long as whine is not dangerous
i can deal with it

i will try with voltage tonight


----------



## Hequaqua

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *hardiboy*
> 
> it is not brand new
> i got it when gtx970 just launch
> sad it is not covered by waranty anymore
> 
> as long as whine is not dangerous
> i can deal with it
> 
> i will try with voltage tonight


OK.....seems like a lot of people with cards that have a little age are having some minor fan issues. As long as temp are good....think you'll be alright.


----------



## hardiboy

Stable with this raise
Max Temp 43 Celcius

my Rig
procecor i5 4670k OC to 4.5ghz
MB Msi z87 gd65
VGA Gtx 970 Gigabyte g1 Gaming
Ram 8gb 1600mhz
PSu RMX750 (just rma it today from rm750)

is it good result?

try to hit 180 clock and 500 memory
even with +25 voltage still not stable


----------



## Hequaqua

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *hardiboy*
> 
> 
> 
> Stable with this raise
> Max Temp 43 Celcius
> 
> my Rig
> procecor i5 4670k OC to 4.5ghz
> MB Msi z87 gd65
> VGA Gtx 970 Gigabyte g1 Gaming
> Ram 8gb 1600mhz
> PSu RMX750 (just rma it today from rm750)
> 
> is it good result?
> 
> try to hit 180 clock and 500 memory
> even with +25 voltage still not stable


Really need to see a screen shot of the GPU-Z sensors tab after a bench. See what, if any, perfcaps you are getting. The sensors tab will also show if the card it throttling.

I guess my big question is, what are you trying to achieve? The highest clocks for benchmarks? Or everyday usage?

A bios mod would does wonders on the 970's. They all seem to benefit from them. Whether it's a everyday use, or just for benching. The only cards that really don't benefit, are cards where the voltage is hard lock by the mfg.

Here is what I'm looking for to see what it going on with your card.

This is my card with the stock bios:


Here is the same card after a bios mod. This was my everyday clocks:


As for your rig info...here is where you need to go and fill out as much as you can:

http://www.overclock.net/lists/component/manage/type/RIG


----------



## hardiboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Hequaqua*
> 
> Really need to see a screen shot of the GPU-Z sensors tab after a bench. See what, if any, perfcaps you are getting. The sensors tab will also show if the card it throttling.
> 
> I guess my big question is, what are you trying to achieve? The highest clocks for benchmarks? Or everyday usage?
> 
> A bios mod would does wonders on the 970's. They all seem to benefit from them. Whether it's a everyday use, or just for benching. The only cards that really don't benefit, are cards where the voltage is hard lock by the mfg.
> 
> Here is what I'm looking for to see what it going on with your card.
> 
> This is my card with the stock bios:
> 
> 
> Here is the same card after a bios mod. This was my everyday clocks:
> 
> 
> As for your rig info...here is where you need to go and fill out as much as you can:
> 
> http://www.overclock.net/lists/component/manage/type/RIG


how did you open valley together with gpuz.. when i alt tab it always close to desktop


----------



## Hequaqua

I save the screenshot. F12(Valley).

Then I open it and drag GPU-Z over on top, and take another screen shot.

You don't have to post them together.....I just need GPU-Z, to see what is going on while you ran it.


----------



## rfarmer

@Hequaqua is just cool like that.


----------



## Hequaqua

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *rfarmer*
> 
> @Hequaqua is just cool like that.


lmao....I trying to get my record run on Time Spy right now...

The temp on the GPU at idle is like 15° at the moment...lol

I hit a higher graphics score already....hit 2278 on the core....

http://www.3dmark.com/compare/spy/819157/spy/857811


----------



## rfarmer

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Hequaqua*
> 
> lmao....I trying to get my record run on Time Spy right now...
> 
> The temp on the GPU at idle is like 15° at the moment...lol
> 
> I hit a higher graphics score already....hit 2278 on the core....
> 
> http://www.3dmark.com/compare/spy/819157/spy/857811


Nice, is there any reason you lowered your cpu clock?


----------



## Hequaqua

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *rfarmer*
> 
> Nice, is there any reason you lowered your cpu clock?


I'm using the Voltage/Feq table in AB...trying to get it more stable. You know Pascal never stays at a specific clock....at least I haven't seen that yet. It starts off, and moves all over.


----------



## rfarmer

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Hequaqua*
> 
> I'm using the Voltage/Feq table in AB...trying to get it more stable. You know Pascal never stays at a specific clock....at least I haven't seen that yet. It starts off, and moves all over.


Yeah after coming from the stable OC on the 970 Pascal is a pain, don't know what I would do if I couldn't disable turbo boost on my cpu.


----------



## Hequaqua

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *rfarmer*
> 
> Yeah after coming from the stable OC on the 970 Pascal is a pain, don't know what I would do if I couldn't disable turbo boost on my cpu.


I really think there is enough voltage...it's the power limit that is the issue. In my opinion anyway.

I am seriously thinking about getting some liquid metal and putting on the 3 resisters that control the power limit. It doesn't give the card any more power, but it fools the control to believe that there is enough.



Just tried this one....it ran a constant 2088 through the first graphic test...crashed in the second on Time Spy.









Thought/Info: It seems that if I add to the core in AB with the sliders, it will crash with it set at about 190~200+. If I set it through the Volt/Freq table I can set it to almost 225~225 and it might make it. The core jumps around when it hits the power limit.


----------



## Hequaqua

3DMark is starting to piss me off.

Here is what is says when I start it:


I click on "Release Notes", it takes me to their page. Select Download location: I've tried every link they have in there(Guru3D/Major Geeks/Etc), not one site has the current version. The one I'm running now was updates this morning via Gur3D. They(3DMark, have released a update), be nice if they actually posted it!!

Grrrrrrrrrrrrr









I've clicked the download button...it downloads, but can't complete the install.


----------



## rfarmer

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Hequaqua*
> 
> 3DMark is starting to piss me off.
> 
> Here is what is says when I start it:
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I click on "Release Notes", it takes me to their page. Select Download location: I've tried every link they have in there(Guru3D/Major Geeks/Etc), not one site has the current version. The one I'm running now was updates this morning via Gur3D. They(3DMark, have released a update), be nice if they actually posted it!!
> 
> Grrrrrrrrrrrrr
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I've clicked the download button...it downloads, but can't complete the install.


As soon as I opened mine in Steam it installed that update.


----------



## Hequaqua

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *rfarmer*
> 
> As soon as I opened mine in Steam it installed that update.


I have steam...actually I think that is where I bought it. I extracted the key and normally just install it as a standalone.

I'm not worried really, just frustrated. It will be posted on Guru3D later....lol


----------



## gasparspeed

Hey guys, I have a question about my GTX 970 (Gigabyte G1 Gaming). Does it have any VRM temp sensor?
I'm having trouble with it, it makes my PC shutdown always after 15 mins of gaming and i've isolated the issue to the GPU, and it's the typical thermal shutdown (no BSOD), but it tops out at 65ºC only and even running it @ 100% fan speed it still shuts down.
I'm running it @ stock (1405Mhz auto boost and after 5 mins always goes down to 1392Mhz). I get nice FPS and no FPS drops/throtteling before shutting down, so i'm thinking about VRMs overheating even tho the heatsink is very clean and has never been removed.
Any suggestions?


----------



## Hequaqua

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *gasparspeed*
> 
> Hey guys, I have a question about my GTX 970 (Gigabyte G1 Gaming). Does it have any VRM temp sensor?
> I'm having trouble with it, it makes my PC shutdown always after 15 mins of gaming and i've isolated the issue to the GPU, and it's the typical thermal shutdown (no BSOD), but it tops out at 65ºC only and even running it @ 100% fan speed it still shuts down.
> I'm running it @ stock (1405Mhz auto boost and after 5 mins always goes down to 1392Mhz). I get nice FPS and no FPS drops/throtteling before shutting down, so i'm thinking about VRMs overheating even tho the heatsink is very clean and has never been removed.
> Any suggestions?


I don't believe any of the 970's have VRM sensors that can be monitored. You temps should be fine at 65°C though.

Have you tried the card in a different rig to see if you get the same behavior?

I might try running DDU, and doing a clean install of the driver. Sometimes left over driver's can cause all sorts of strange things. I had a similar issue with BF1. I would be mid-game and the computer just shut off(actually it would do a restart).

EDIT: It could be a PSU issue too. Download HWiNFO64, and look at your voltages for the PSU(+5v-+3.3v-12v). Sorry, that I keep adding things....lol Check ALL of your connections with the PSU as well.

EDIT II: Here is a chart that gives the min/max to look for on the PSU:


----------



## gasparspeed

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Hequaqua*
> 
> I don't believe any of the 970's have VRM sensors that can be monitored. You temps should be fine at 65°C though.
> 
> Have you tried the card in a different rig to see if you get the same behavior?
> 
> I might try running DDU, and doing a clean install of the driver. Sometimes left over driver's can cause all sorts of strange things. I had a similar issue with BF1. I would be mid-game and the computer just shut off(actually it would do a restart).
> 
> EDIT: It could be a PSU issue too. Download HWiNFO64, and look at your voltages for the PSU(+5v-+3.3v-12v). Sorry, that I keep adding things....lol Check ALL of your connections with the PSU as well.
> 
> EDIT II: Here is a chart that gives the min/max to look for on the PSU:


PSU is perfect in voltages, i've been monitoring with both HWInfo and HWMonitor temps and voltages but couldn't find a single number wrong. Also tried a GTX 480 (with higher temps and power consumption) but worked perfectly. So basically isolated the issue to the GPU, but as i'm saying, max 65ºC but still acts as a overheating protection shutdown without any warning.
Also did DDU and driver reinstall (and also Motherboard BIOS update).
I should try the GPU in other PC but right now I don't have time.
So, no VRM sensors, well, then how could i check VRM temps? I know that the backplate gets very very hot just behind the VRM area so I would say they're pretty hot.


----------



## Hequaqua

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *gasparspeed*
> 
> PSU is perfect in voltages, i've been monitoring with both HWInfo and HWMonitor temps and voltages but couldn't find a single number wrong. Also tried a GTX 480 (with higher temps and power consumption) but worked perfectly. So basically isolated the issue to the GPU, but as i'm saying, max 65ºC but still acts as a overheating protection shutdown without any warning.
> Also did DDU and driver reinstall (and also Motherboard BIOS update).
> I should try the GPU in other PC but right now I don't have time.
> So, no VRM sensors, well, then how could i check VRM temps? I know that the backplate gets very very hot just behind the VRM area so I would say they're pretty hot.


You would have to use a infrared thermometer to really check, but with the backplate, might be difficult. If you have a extra fan place it close to the card. Either blow some fresh into it, or to pull the heat off. It could be a bad VRM, since the core is only hitting the mid-60's. You could try to remove the backplate, it may be trapping the heat from the VRM's.

If the card is under warranty, I would contact Gigabyte and see about RMA'ing it. I would try it in another machine first though. I know...PIA...but it would tell you for sure if it's the card, or something else.


----------



## gasparspeed

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Hequaqua*
> 
> You would have to use a infrared thermometer to really check, but with the backplate, might be difficult. If you have a extra fan place it close to the card. Either blow some fresh into it, or to pull the heat off. It could be a bad VRM, since the core is only hitting the mid-60's. You could try to remove the backplate, it may be trapping the heat from the VRM's.
> 
> If the card is under warranty, I would contact Gigabyte and see about RMA'ing it. I would try it in another machine first though. I know...PIA...but it would tell you for sure if it's the card, or something else.


Will try running with other PC and also maybe trying with and without a fan close to the VRMs to check if they're the problem. Even tho i'll probably RMA it if i need a side VRM fan to keep it running.
Thanks for helping


----------



## Hequaqua

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *gasparspeed*
> 
> Will try running with other PC and also maybe trying with and without a fan close to the VRMs to check if they're the problem. Even tho i'll probably RMA it if i need a side VRM fan to keep it running.
> Thanks for helping


No problem. Hope you get it worked out. If it's a bad VRM, I don't think any cooling will help, I doubt even putting it under water. That is what it's sounding like to me.

What kind of wattage are you seeing on the card via HWiNFO under load? Curious.


----------



## gasparspeed

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Hequaqua*
> 
> No problem. Hope you get it worked out. If it's a bad VRM, I don't think any cooling will help, I doubt even putting it under water. That is what it's sounding like to me.
> 
> What kind of wattage are you seeing on the card via HWiNFO under load? Curious.


Actually don't know, and i really don't even recall having seen a Wattage meter on HWInfo with my 970... (I know there is one for my CPU and 2 [Input/Output] for VRMs on my 480) but don't know on the 970, there should be one tho.
But i'll re test the card on other PC next weekend so then i will tell you the wattage







It's not very high probably, it was running @ 1405Mhz stock VCore and stock Power Limit only.


----------



## Hequaqua

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *gasparspeed*
> 
> Actually don't know, and i really don't even recall having seen a Wattage meter on HWInfo with my 970... (I know there is one for my CPU and 2 [Input/Output] for VRMs on my 480) but don't know on the 970, there should be one tho.
> But i'll re test the card on other PC next weekend so then i will tell you the wattage
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It's not very high probably, it was running @ 1405Mhz stock VCore and stock Power Limit only.


Here you go....if you don't see on HWiNFO, go to the gear tab in the corner, layout tab and look in the Hidden Items.



Yes, there is one for the 970, it may just be hidden though. It's Power, but it gives the output in watts.


----------



## hardiboy

sorry for late post
emm is this info you need?
is there any throling?


----------



## Hequaqua

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *hardiboy*
> 
> 
> sorry for late post
> emm is this info you need?
> is there any throling?


No throttling...that looks great!









The perfcap could be eliminated with a bios mod....but it doesn't seem to be affecting you core/mem clocks.

Great job though!









Now....with that said....you need to run some other benches, games, etc., to see if it will throttle. As long as you don't lose your core OC, you should be good to go!


----------



## hardiboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Hequaqua*
> 
> No throttling...that looks great!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The perfcap could be eliminated with a bios mod....but it doesn't seem to be affecting you core/mem clocks.
> 
> Great job though!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Now....with that said....you need to run some other benches, games, etc., to see if it will throttle. As long as you don't lose your core OC, you should be good to go!


after google it
i found that perfcat reason vrel
my volt is the problem?
should i rise my volt?
or make it still? because there is no thorlting
and i think i only can raise a little core or memory with 25 voltage

emm can u tell me what bios mod can do?
can it raise my core or memory a lot?


----------



## Hequaqua

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *hardiboy*
> 
> after google it
> i found that perfcat reason vrel
> my volt is the problem?
> should i rise my volt?
> or make it still? because there is no thorlting
> and i think i only can raise a little core or memory with 25 voltage
> 
> emm can u tell me what bios mod can do?
> can it raise my core or memory a lot?


No, that perfcap is in just about every card on a stock bios. You could try to raise the voltage to see if it gets rid of it. You can push both(core/memory) if you want. At worse it will just crash(it won't damage the card).

A bios mod can do several things. It will let you have complete control over the card without having to use software to maintain/set your OC's.

There is nothing wrong with using software, but most OC's prefer to eliminate the software(although even with a modded bios you could still use it to benchmark/game) if you wish.


----------



## Hequaqua

Well....I've gotten bored...so I threw in the 970 and ran benchmarks on the latest driver set.

I've updated the spreadsheet to show just a single card. The links that are posted back in the thread for Single v SLI, is still live.

I am about to work on a 3-way comparison on the 1060/970/RX470. (15 different benchmarks







)

Sheesh....I have too much time on my hands. My better half said that I need a intervention...lmao

I think I need more cards to test!!!









GTX970 1506/8000 Drivers 391.61-376.19 Single Card


----------



## Hequaqua

I'm not sure how I posted that twice....got rid of this one....

I think maybe a break and lunch is order here first....lmao


----------



## rfarmer

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Hequaqua*
> 
> I'm not sure how I posted that twice....got rid of this one....
> 
> I think maybe a break and lunch is order here first....lmao


lol, definitely too much time on your hands.


----------



## Hequaqua

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *rfarmer*
> 
> lol, definitely too much time on your hands.


Idle hands are the Devil's workshop...lmao


----------



## Hequaqua

Let me say first....I'm not a fanboy. I think both AMD/nVidia do a good job in the sectors they target. I'm not here to bad mouth or make a judgement on whatever card anyone my purchase. We all have our reasons for the purchase(s) that we make.

I'm lucky that I have had a chance to test these cards. I love doing benchmarks, it's almost a addiction...lol

With that said, I decided to put together a spreadsheet comparing the following 3 cards:

MSI GTX 970 4gb
AMD RX 470 4gb
PNY GTX 1060 6gb

The *only* tweak was adding power to all three cards. I used 15 benchmarks. While I do have the VRMark test. I did not include it because I wanted the same driver for each set. The spreadsheet shows the driver set, the settings, etc. The core/memory speeds are with boost for each card. To be honest, boost really gives a advantage to the nVidia cards. Otherwise, all cards were ran at stock settings.

I don't have access to the RX470(Gift for son) at the moment. So the only DX12 tests were Time Spy and the API test in 3Dmark. I may, after the holiday's be able to run some testing using BF1 DX12 and Doom on the Vulkan API, to see how these cards measure up.

Maybe the 3 cards being compared isn't a fair test....all I can say is that these results are the best I can do. I would love to have a RX480 to throw in the mix. If anyone would like to send me one...I promise to let you have it back....lol









*GTX 1060/GTX 970/RX 470 Comparison Spreadsheet*

I will say, this was a good size undertaking. I've spent probably about 60-70 hours testing and compiling data.

I can also say, that all three cards hit their price/perf numbers. I haven't really been disappointed in any of the cards...even the 970 with the whole 3.5gb Vram issue.

I welcome comments, questions, general thoughts. If anyone with a RX480 would like to send me their results, PM me and I can let you know what I would need to add them.

_*Like a weight-loss plan, individual results may vary.*_


----------



## hardiboy

i feel like flashing my gtx 970 g1 gigabyte with this one
http://www.overclock.net/t/1544574/gigabyte-gtx-9xx-h2o-air-bios-tweaking

with this i can get rid of that perfcap and raise my overclock result right?

and actually is it safe to raise my volt that much until +100 (i know this question have been asked so many times by people)
actually what i mean safe is at least it can stay for at least for another 5 years
i am using 1080p resolution and i think my card still can do a good job for at least next 5 years new games

consindering about using stock bios with my current overclock( like you said if there is no throtling that reduce my core and memory i am good to go even with this perfcap)
or change to modded bios for more


----------



## Vellinious

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *hardiboy*
> 
> i feel like flashing my gtx 970 g1 gigabyte with this one
> http://www.overclock.net/t/1544574/gigabyte-gtx-9xx-h2o-air-bios-tweaking
> 
> with this i can get rid of that perfcap and raise my overclock result right?
> 
> and actually is it safe to raise my volt that much until +100 (i know this question have been asked so many times by people)
> actually what i mean safe is at least it can stay for at least for another 5 years
> i am using 1080p resolution and i think my card still can do a good job for at least next 5 years new games
> 
> consindering about using stock bios with my current overclock( like you said if there is no throtling that reduce my core and memory i am good to go even with this perfcap)
> or change to modded bios for more


Better to send someone your stock bios and let them modify it for you to get the desired results.

There's a 900 series custom bios thread for specifically this purpose.


----------



## rfarmer

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Hequaqua*
> 
> Let me say first....I'm not a fanboy. I think both AMD/nVidia do a good job in the sectors they target. I'm not here to bad mouth or make a judgement on whatever card anyone my purchase. We all have our reasons for the purchase(s) that we make.
> 
> I'm lucky that I have had a chance to test these cards. I love doing benchmarks, it's almost a addiction...lol
> 
> With that said, I decided to put together a spreadsheet comparing the following 3 cards:
> 
> MSI GTX 970 4gb
> AMD RX 470 4gb
> PNY GTX 1060 6gb
> 
> The *only* tweak was adding power to all three cards. I used 15 benchmarks. While I do have the VRMark test. I did not include it because I wanted the same driver for each set. The spreadsheet shows the driver set, the settings, etc. The core/memory speeds are with boost for each card. To be honest, boost really gives a advantage to the nVidia cards. Otherwise, all cards were ran at stock settings.
> 
> I don't have access to the RX470(Gift for son) at the moment. So the only DX12 tests were Time Spy and the API test in 3Dmark. I may, after the holiday's be able to run some testing using BF1 DX12 and Doom on the Vulkan API, to see how these cards measure up.
> 
> Maybe the 3 cards being compared isn't a fair test....all I can say is that these results are the best I can do. I would love to have a RX480 to throw in the mix. If anyone would like to send me one...I promise to let you have it back....lol
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *GTX 1060/GTX 970/RX 470 Comparision Spreadsheet*
> 
> I will say, this was a good size undertaking. I've spent probably about 60-70 hours testing and compiling data.
> 
> I can also say, that all three cards hit their price/perf numbers. I haven't really been disappointed in any of the cards...even the 970 with the whole 3.5gb Vram issue.
> 
> I welcome comments, questions, general thoughts. If anyone with a RX480 would like to send me their results, PM me and I can let you know what I would need to add them.
> 
> _*Like a weight-loss plan, individual results may vary.*_


Nice testing as usual, too bad you don't have a RX480 the results would be interesting. I am actually surprised the 1060 was able to beat the 970 in almost all testing. Just goes to show I should have saved the money and just gotten a 1060, sure I would have been happy with it.


----------



## Hequaqua

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *hardiboy*
> 
> i feel like flashing my gtx 970 g1 gigabyte with this one
> http://www.overclock.net/t/1544574/gigabyte-gtx-9xx-h2o-air-bios-tweaking
> 
> with this i can get rid of that perfcap and raise my overclock result right?
> 
> and actually is it safe to raise my volt that much until +100 (i know this question have been asked so many times by people)
> actually what i mean safe is at least it can stay for at least for another 5 years
> i am using 1080p resolution and i think my card still can do a good job for at least next 5 years new games
> 
> consindering about using stock bios with my current overclock( like you said if there is no throtling that reduce my core and memory i am good to go even with this perfcap)
> or change to modded bios for more


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Vellinious*
> 
> Better to send someone your stock bios and let them modify it for you to get the desired results.
> 
> There's a 900 series custom bios thread for specifically this purpose.


I agree^^^^

Here is the link:
http://www.overclock.net/t/1573308/nvidia-gtx-900-cards-custom-bios-upon-request


----------



## Hequaqua

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *rfarmer*
> 
> Nice testing as usual, too bad you don't have a RX480 the results would be interesting. I am actually surprised the 1060 was able to beat the 970 in almost all testing. Just goes to show I should have saved the money and just gotten a 1060, sure I would have been happy with it.


Hmmmm....I'm not 100% yet....I will say for being short on shaders and smaller memory bus...and the power issue....it's a good bang for the buck.

I have been thinking about this....

I really didn't get a chance to OC the RX470. I may talk to my son and see if he would like the 1060 instead. It's a better card for him....it will run without having to adjust anything. The R470 you have to add a little power to get it to hold the 1270mhz. (I don't want a 12 yr old messing with Wattman/Afterburner)...lol

I recently said that I would never go SLI again...but I can pick up another RX470 for about 160.00 and maybe try out Crossfire...









Of course, a few months ago, I swore that I was going to wait for the bigger chips...and here I am with a 1060....









He is on a r9 270x now...do you think that he will be bottlenecked by the i5-3470 with either card? He will be at 1080 with 2 monitors.


----------



## rfarmer

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Hequaqua*
> 
> Hmmmm....I'm not 100% yet....I will say for being short on shaders and smaller memory bus...and the power issue....it's a good bang for the buck.
> 
> I have been thinking about this....
> 
> I really didn't get a chance to OC the RX470. I may talk to my son and see if he would like the 1060 instead. It's a better card for him....it will run without having to adjust anything. The R470 you have to add a little power to get it to hold the 1270mhz. (I don't want a 12 yr old messing with Wattman/Afterburner)...lol
> 
> I recently said that I would never go SLI again...but I can pick up another RX470 for about 160.00 and maybe try out Crossfire...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Of course, a few months ago, I swore that I was going to wait for the bigger chips...and here I am with a 1060....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> He is on a r9 270x now...do you think that he will be bottlenecked by the i5-3470 with either card? He will be at 1080 with 2 monitors.


Yeah after seeing results from 2 RX 480s in crossfire made me wish I didn't have an itx motherboard. I would have loved to grab 2 of those and put them under water. 1080 performance for much less.

Edit: Just checked Newegg and right now you can get a XFX RX 480 Reference for $220 after rebate, I paid $450 for my 1070 FE. Well that is what I get for having to buy it right away.


----------



## Hequaqua

I hear ya.....I'm still partial to the 970 though.

The card I kept is rock solid. Here are a couple of grabs from GPU-Z this morning when I ran the last driver set.

Valley/Heaven/Time Spy/Firestrike 2 runs each:


The Division ultra/Division high/Orange/Blue room 2 runs each:

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *rfarmer*
> 
> Yeah after seeing results from 2 RX 480s in crossfire made me wish I didn't have an itx motherboard. I would have loved to grab 2 of those and put them under water. 1080 performance for much less.
> 
> Edit: Just checked Newegg and right now you can get a XFX RX 480 Reference for $220 after rebate, I paid $450 for my 1070 FE. Well that is what I get for having to buy it right away.


IKR









164.99 after rebate and Hitman for the same RX470 I have.


----------



## tashcz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Hequaqua*
> 
> Let me say first....I'm not a fanboy. I think both AMD/nVidia do a good job in the sectors they target. I'm not here to bad mouth or make a judgement on whatever card anyone my purchase. We all have our reasons for the purchase(s) that we make.
> 
> I'm lucky that I have had a chance to test these cards. I love doing benchmarks, it's almost a addiction...lol
> 
> With that said, I decided to put together a spreadsheet comparing the following 3 cards:
> 
> MSI GTX 970 4gb
> AMD RX 470 4gb
> PNY GTX 1060 6gb
> 
> The *only* tweak was adding power to all three cards. I used 15 benchmarks. While I do have the VRMark test. I did not include it because I wanted the same driver for each set. The spreadsheet shows the driver set, the settings, etc. The core/memory speeds are with boost for each card. To be honest, boost really gives a advantage to the nVidia cards. Otherwise, all cards were ran at stock settings.
> 
> I don't have access to the RX470(Gift for son) at the moment. So the only DX12 tests were Time Spy and the API test in 3Dmark. I may, after the holiday's be able to run some testing using BF1 DX12 and Doom on the Vulkan API, to see how these cards measure up.
> 
> Maybe the 3 cards being compared isn't a fair test....all I can say is that these results are the best I can do. I would love to have a RX480 to throw in the mix. If anyone would like to send me one...I promise to let you have it back....lol
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *GTX 1060/GTX 970/RX 470 Comparision Spreadsheet*
> 
> I will say, this was a good size undertaking. I've spent probably about 60-70 hours testing and compiling data.
> 
> I can also say, that all three cards hit their price/perf numbers. I haven't really been disappointed in any of the cards...even the 970 with the whole 3.5gb Vram issue.
> 
> I welcome comments, questions, general thoughts. If anyone with a RX480 would like to send me their results, PM me and I can let you know what I would need to add them.
> 
> _*Like a weight-loss plan, individual results may vary.*_


As always, I think you will be remembered as a legend in the 970 thread. Remarkable.


----------



## Hequaqua

Thanks.....









I've tried to get as much info out as I could....still going at it. I guess what keeps me going with the 970 is the MBT....what a great set of tools. I sure wish he was working on the same tool for the 10 Series. Every card would be able to benefit. I wonder if we all offered him money, would he reconsider?....lol


----------



## tashcz

Hey, let our 970's keep a bit of glory


----------



## syl1979

Thanks to bios tweaker i am running 1.14v under load...


----------



## Hequaqua

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *syl1979*
> 
> Thanks to bios tweaker i am running 1.14v under load...


Bios tweaker was the game breaker in my opinion.









I emailed the law firm Bursor & Fisher, P.A asking about the final hearing on Dec. 7.

This is what they replied back with:

Hello,

Approval was granted shortly after the Final Approval hearing. There is an appeal deadline in early January and we must resolve any potential appeals before we can send out the claims rewards. If there are no appeals, claims rewards will begin to be distributed in early 2017.

So it looks like if things go as planned, we should be getting our claim rewards in late Jan/Feb.


----------



## rfarmer

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Hequaqua*
> 
> Bios tweaker was the game breaker in my opinion.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I emailed the law firm Bursor & Fisher, P.A asking about the final hearing on Dec. 7.
> 
> This is what they replied back with:
> 
> Hello,
> 
> Approval was granted shortly after the Final Approval hearing. There is an appeal deadline in early January and we must resolve any potential appeals before we can send out the claims rewards. If there are no appeals, claims rewards will begin to be distributed in early 2017.
> 
> So it looks like if things go as planned, we should be getting our claim rewards in late Jan/Feb.


Ok cool thanks for the update. Now what will I do with my $30?


----------



## Hequaqua

Zen?


----------



## Hequaqua

New Driver Available

nVidia Drver 376.33 via Guru3D

I just finished my benchmarks with the GTX1060.

I will try to do the GTX970 tomorrow.


----------



## Hequaqua

Well.....here ya go.

MSI GTX 970 Driver Benchmarks Drivers 376.33-361.91

The Division now supports DX12, so I've added those in.

I would have to say....it lost about 5fps on Ultra and 6fps on High. I also saw the same behavior with the 1060. The 1060 only lost about 2fps on both settings.

DX12 is a joke....at least at this moment. I didn't see a bit of difference visually, and the scores show no improvement. I know it runs like crap on BF1 on both cards.

After spending so much time benching and playing....OpenGL seems like the best API in my opinion. On Doom, I can't tell a difference between OpenGL and Vulkan. Frame rates and frame times seem to be about the same. Visually, no difference in my opinion either.

Here is Doom on the [email protected] using OpenGL:


----------



## BulletSponge

I have to give Doom credit for showing how smoothly a game can run but what put me off of the title was the bang,bang, melee rinse repeat easiness of the gameplay. I will admit though, the 1060 is eating it up in your vid.


----------



## Hequaqua

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *BulletSponge*
> 
> I have to give Doom credit for showing how smoothly a game can run but what put me off of the title was the bang,bang, melee rinse repeat easiness of the gameplay. I will admit though, the 1060 is eating it up in your vid.


Well, the original Doom was about the same....just 256 color graphics and a 8-bit palette...lol

I shot another one with my 970 today. Same settings and everything. I will try to upload and post a link here. It does run great, no doubt. After playing it with OpenGL, in my opinion, more games need to use it. That was the raw footage, and normally it doesn't look that good after uploading to Youtube, but man, it looks as if I am playing it as I watch it.


----------



## jsigone

I found a twin to my two yr old 970 G1 on sale at Fry's for $218. Cheaper then getting a 1080 card for sure!!!

Updated to the latest driver and pushing a samsung 630D 4k tv pretty well so far. I won the 55" 4K from my work Xmas raffle.

Now I need some new games to play! BF4 and BFHL are my main go to ATM


----------



## gasparspeed

@hequaqua
You asked me a few days ago bout my GPU Power under load, i'm getting 160W almost constant (with spikes between 150 and up to 180W). That's on BeamNG Drive @ 1080p Max settings, that uses the GPU 100% almost constantly.

Also, still having problems with my 970 G1, tried it on my i5-2400 build, using a thermal probe on the VRM heatsink and it only registered 50.5ºC while full load (GPU core @ 60-61ºC), didn't turned off a single time, so i tried running it again on my i7, and again, it just switches off after 15-20 minutes of gaming. I'm worried about sending it to RMA, since the problem may not show up on the RMA test and i would have to keep this card (and pay for shipping) that doesn't really work on my system.


----------



## Hequaqua

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *gasparspeed*
> 
> @hequaqua
> You asked me a few days ago bout my GPU Power under load, i'm getting 160W almost constant (with spikes between 150 and up to 180W). That's on BeamNG Drive @ 1080p Max settings, that uses the GPU 100% almost constantly.
> 
> Also, still having problems with my 970 G1, tried it on my i5-2400 build, using a thermal probe on the VRM heatsink and it only registered 50.5ºC while full load (GPU core @ 60-61ºC), didn't turned off a single time, so i tried running it again on my i7, and again, it just switches off after 15-20 minutes of gaming. I'm worried about sending it to RMA, since the problem may not show up on the RMA test and i would have to keep this card (and pay for shipping) that doesn't really work on my system.


Power numbers seem to be about right.

What OS are you using?

I might try a fresh install of the OS. Then if the problem persists maybe RMA it.

I've never dealt with Gigabyte, so I'm not sure how they work their RMA's. (someone may chime in with more info)

I did have a issue with my MSI motherboard(turned out it was actually the CPU), and I sent it to them. They never even tested it....they just sent a replacement. I know for a fact it wasn't my original board. Mine had the lock on the PCIe Slot, and one of the locks on a DIMM slot. Neither were broke when I got it back. The serial number was also different.

EDIT: You might try swapping out the PSU from the other build, and see if it persists. PSU's can cause all kinds of weird issues. I would try that first...then a fresh install of Windows.


----------



## gasparspeed

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Hequaqua*
> 
> Power numbers seem to be about right.
> 
> What OS are you using?
> 
> I might try a fresh install of the OS. Then if the problem persists maybe RMA it.
> 
> I've never dealt with Gigabyte, so I'm not sure how they work their RMA's. (someone may chime in with more info)
> 
> I did have a issue with my MSI motherboard(turned out it was actually the CPU), and I sent it to them. They never even tested it....they just sent a replacement. I know for a fact it wasn't my original board. Mine had the lock on the PCIe Slot, and one of the locks on a DIMM slot. Neither were broke when I got it back. The serial number was also different.
> 
> EDIT: You might try swapping out the PSU from the other build, and see if it persists. PSU's can cause all kinds of weird issues. I would try that first...then a fresh install of Windows.


Win 7 64bit.
I'll try swapping the PSU, since they're the same exact model and modular it should be easy. Also, I was thinking about RMAing to the store where i bought it, not to Gigabyte directly since I still got their warranty and RMAing to Gigabyte means having to pay shipping from Spain to Netherlands (pretty expensive probably)


----------



## Hequaqua

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *gasparspeed*
> 
> Win 7 64bit.
> I'll try swapping the PSU, since they're the same exact model and modular it should be easy. Also, I was thinking about RMAing to the store where i bought it, not to Gigabyte directly since I still got their warranty and RMAing to Gigabyte means having to pay shipping from Spain to Netherlands (pretty expensive probably)


Sounds like a plan.

Also check all of your connections to every device when you swap out the PSU. I had a bad connection, and was having a similar problem. It was only happening in BF1 which was a bit odd.

Keep me posted, and I hope you can get it running correctly.


----------



## lanofsong

Hey GTX 970 owners,

We are having our monthly Foldathon from Monday 19th - 21st 12noon EST.
Would you consider putting all that power to a good cause for those 2 days? If so, come sign up and fold with us - see attached link.

December Foldathon

To get started:

1.Get a passkey (allows for speed bonus) - need a valid email address
http://fah-web.stanford.edu/cgi-bin/getpasskey.py

2.Download the folding program:
http://folding.stanford.edu/

Enter your folding name (mine is the same as my OCN name)
Enter your passkey
Enter Team OCN number - 37726

later
lanofsong


----------



## rfarmer

https://www.overclock3d.net/news/gpu_displays/club_geforce_elite_nvidia_s_planned_geforce_subscription_service/1

Have you seen that @Hequaqua? I think we are starting to see the reason for the upgrade to GFE. I will be interested if they actually offer any games worth the subscription price.


----------



## Hequaqua

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *rfarmer*
> 
> https://www.overclock3d.net/news/gpu_displays/club_geforce_elite_nvidia_s_planned_geforce_subscription_service/1
> 
> Have you seen that @Hequaqua? I think we are starting to see the reason for the upgrade to GFE. I will be interested if they actually offer any games worth the subscription price.


Well.....here is what is troubling to me. This is from the link:

_would owning games invested in a Nvidia platform prevent you from moving to competing hardware at a later date?_

Sound like G-Sync all over. Get you tied to just them.....I think I'll pass on all of that. What if AMD/Intel CPU divisions pushed something like this?

While it sounds good on paper....it kinda turns me off, and gives nVidia more of a hit on their rep.

Just my









Note: If you look at AMD with their new ReLive package...they make a point of saying you don't have to log in, create a account, etc.


----------



## rfarmer

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Hequaqua*
> 
> Well.....here is what is troubling to me. This is from the link:
> 
> _would owning games invested in a Nvidia platform prevent you from moving to competing hardware at a later date?_
> 
> Sound like G-Sync all over. Get you tied to just them.....I think I'll pass on all of that. What if AMD/Intel CPU divisions pushed something like this?
> 
> While it sounds good on paper....it kinda turns me off, and gives nVidia more of a hit on their rep.
> 
> Just my
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Note: If you look at AMD with their new ReLive package...they make a point of saying you don't have to log in, create a account, etc.


Yeah I have to agree with that. While I have been using nVidia for my last 3 cards there is no guarantee I will always have nVidia.


----------



## Hequaqua

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *rfarmer*
> 
> Yeah I have to agree with that. While I have been using nVidia for my last 3 cards there is no guarantee I will always have nVidia.


Instead of offering games that can only be played on nVidia cards, I would rather pay them 20.00 to have ShadowPlay without all the hassle.

Sorry, in a bit of a foul mood, dealing with Yahoo Mail. Yes, I still use it...lol For the past 15 years+.


----------



## Bride

Hi guys,
I have a question about the power table of Maxwell BIOS Tweaker.
I set my power limit at 325W because I supposed, 75W of PCIE rail + 125W of 8 pin rail + 125W of 8 pin rail.
That's right? What's about the 105W value?

Thanks


----------



## Hequaqua

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Bride*
> 
> Hi guys,
> I have a question about the power table of Maxwell BIOS Tweaker.
> I set my power limit at 325W because I supposed, 75W of PCIE rail + 125W of 8 pin rail + 125W of 8 pin rail.
> That's right? What's about the 105W value?
> 
> Thanks


I'm not sure if anyone ever determined what that table was for.

Mr-Dark may know. Here is the link to his custom bios thread:

http://www.overclock.net/t/1573308/nvidia-gtx-900-cards-custom-bios-upon-request

You can also look through this thread as well:

http://www.overclock.net/t/1517316/extract-and-flash-gtx-970-and-980-firmware-zosons-h2o-and-air-custom-bios


----------



## Bride

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Hequaqua*
> 
> I'm not sure if anyone ever determined what that table was for.
> 
> Mr-Dark may know. Here is the link to his custom bios thread:
> 
> http://www.overclock.net/t/1573308/nvidia-gtx-900-cards-custom-bios-upon-request
> 
> You can also look through this thread as well:
> 
> http://www.overclock.net/t/1517316/extract-and-flash-gtx-970-and-980-firmware-zosons-h2o-and-air-custom-bios


thanks man! i know his topic, i'll try to give a look! Dark, come here @Mr-Dark









btw my card have an ASIC on 66% and with the locked voltage at 1.21v probably i can not push my GTX 970 too much, whatever I'll give the right power parameters


----------



## Bride

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Hequaqua*
> 
> I'm not sure if anyone ever determined what that table was for.
> 
> Mr-Dark may know. Here is the link to his custom bios thread:
> 
> http://www.overclock.net/t/1573308/nvidia-gtx-900-cards-custom-bios-upon-request
> 
> You can also look through this thread as well:
> 
> http://www.overclock.net/t/1517316/extract-and-flash-gtx-970-and-980-firmware-zosons-h2o-and-air-custom-bios


thanks man! i know his topic, i'll try to give a look! Dark, come here @Mr-Dark









btw my card have an ASIC on 66% and with the locked voltage at 1.21v probably i can not push my GTX 970 too much, whatever I'll give the right power parameters


----------



## Hequaqua

True.....but for everyday usage and gaming...I found 1500mhz a decent OC. If you can hit that with 1.21v then you should be fine.

What mfg. of Vram is on your card?


----------



## Hequaqua

New Driver Available 376.48(Hot Fix)

Found this on the [email protected] thread here on OCN.

*http://nvidia.custhelp.com/app/answers/detail/a_id/4288*

This is GeForce Hot Fix driver version 376.48 that addresses the following:

Workaround to fix incorrect [email protected] work units.
Fixed random flashes in Just Cause 3.
Fixed some issues that could lead to Battlefield 1 crash
Fixed SLI texture flickering in Battlefield 1.
Fixed corruption in Wargame: Red Dragon game.

I did benchmarks with my 1060...meh







They are posted over on the 1060 owners thread.

Will try to post 970 results tomorrow.


----------



## hertz9753

I knew that you would see that post.


----------



## Hequaqua

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *hertz9753*
> 
> I knew that you would see that post.


Oh yea.....









BigRed said his 970 wouldn't fold on the latest driver(376.33). I folded most of yesterday and today with no issues. Other than me setting my OC too high to get the points. Learned my lesson there...just let it be...lol

I'll put a better bios on there next time...be ready to go.


----------



## hertz9753

I hope he understood that I was just joking with him. Sometimes it's hard to see that in a post.

Did you try folding with the Hot Fix driver? I am a retired Folding Editor and I still look for things that can help folders and other people.


----------



## Hequaqua

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *hertz9753*
> 
> I hope he understood that I was just joking with him. Sometimes it's hard to see that in a post.
> 
> Did you try folding with the Hot Fix driver? I am a retired Folding Editor and I still look for things that can help folders and other people.


No I haven't. I may leave my rig on tonight and give it a shot. I took the 970 out though. Shhhh....my better half doesn't know I still have one. She thinks I sold the only one I had....lol

It took me a minute to get the 725....then I looked at his folding rank...lmao I think he'll be ok....it didn't come off bad. Hell, it may not even realized you were talking to him...


----------



## rfarmer

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Hequaqua*
> 
> No I haven't. I may leave my rig on tonight and give it a shot. I took the 970 out though. Shhhh....my better half doesn't know I still have one. She thinks I sold the only one I had....lol


Naughty, naughty.


----------



## Hequaqua

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *rfarmer*
> 
> Naughty, naughty.


IKR

You know why Santa keeps a "naughty" list?

So he knows who to visit first!! lmao


----------



## Hequaqua

Here ya go:

*MSI GTX 970 Driver Benchmarks 376.48-361.91*

Nothing to get excited about. Unless you are having issues with one of the mentioned games....stay on the driver that you feel gives you the best performance.

Again, DX12 is proving to be a disappointment. I see the same behavior with the GTX 1060 in The Division.

I'm hoping after Christmas, to use my son's RX470 and see how well it fairs in DX12.


----------



## rfarmer

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Hequaqua*
> 
> Here ya go:
> 
> *MSI GTX 970 Driver Benchmarks 376.48-361.91*
> 
> Nothing to get excited about. Unless you are having issues with one of the mentioned games....stay on the driver that you feel gives you the best performance.
> 
> Again, DX12 is proving to be a disappointment. I see the same behavior with the GTX 1060 in The Division.
> 
> I'm hoping after Christmas, to use my son's RX470 and see how well it fairs in DX12.


Yeah from all I have seen dx12 has been a huge disappointment on nVidia cards. AMD do seem to benefit.

Although here is something for you to play with. https://www.overclock3d.net/news/software/futuremark_prepares_new_directx_12_and_vulkan_based_benchmarks/1


----------



## Hequaqua

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *rfarmer*
> 
> Yeah from all I have seen dx12 has been a huge disappointment on nVidia cards. AMD do seem to benefit.
> 
> Although here is something for you to play with. https://www.overclock3d.net/news/software/futuremark_prepares_new_directx_12_and_vulkan_based_benchmarks/1


Cool....wonder how much they will charge for these? lmao

Seems like they are getting a little greedy.

I know you can catch the suite on sale most of the time on Steam though.

EDIT: All things considered, driver support(seems to be better lately), DX12 support, OpenGL/Vulkan support....AMD seems to be the best bang for the buck. They really need a high end card to compete!


----------



## rfarmer

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Hequaqua*
> 
> Cool....wonder how much they will charge for these? lmao
> 
> Seems like they are getting a little greedy.
> 
> I know you can catch the suite on sale most of the time on Steam though.
> 
> EDIT: All things considered, driver support(seems to be better lately), DX12 support, OpenGL/Vulkan support....AMD seems to be the best bang for the buck. They really need a high end card to compete!


I think 2017 should be a good year for AMD, or at least I hope so. I think after CES we will see both Ryzen and the higher end GPUs. Hopefully they will have something to really showcase.


----------



## Hequaqua

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *rfarmer*
> 
> I think 2017 should be a good year for AMD, or at least I hope so. I think after CES we will see both Ryzen and the higher end GPUs. Hopefully they will have something to really showcase.


I hope so. They(AMD) did gain back a little market share in 2016. Hopefully they are sitting on a real nice high end card to pair up with Ryzen. I don't think Ryzen will even be close to the Intel 8c/16t prices. The last time AMD tried pricing one like that was the FX-9590 I think. You can pick up those for around 200.00 now. I'm hoping it comes in around 550.00+/-. That would force Intel's hand a bit.

Who knows...right now we are in a waiting pattern....mid-Jan can't get here soon enough! lol

Not that I can afford anything right now....lmao


----------



## Bride

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Hequaqua*
> 
> True.....but for everyday usage and gaming...I found 1500mhz a decent OC. If you can hit that with 1.21v then you should be fine.
> 
> What mfg. of Vram is on your card?


Elpida, by the way the seller changed it with another card, 76% of ASIC, I'm sitting down at 1456MHz...


----------



## hertz9753

That is my stock EVGA GTX 970 SSC folding before I sent it to a new owner. It was the ACX 2.0 cooler and not the 2.0+. I call it the shorty that could but many people got mad when the ACX 2.0+ cards were brought in and I also owned one of those.


----------



## Hequaqua

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Bride*
> 
> Elpida, by the way the seller changed it with another card, 76% of ASIC, I'm sitting down at 1456MHz...


Elpida isn't real bad....I had it on my other card. It would do 8000....not much more than that with artifacts started showing onscreen. I kept both my cards the same for my everyday clocks anyway. 1506/[email protected] Never had a problem.


----------



## Bride

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Hequaqua*
> 
> Elpida isn't real bad....I had it on my other card. It would do 8000....not much more than that with artifacts started showing onscreen. I kept both my cards the same for my everyday clocks anyway. 1506/[email protected] Never had a problem.


I can see that the average OC is around 1506MHz, for this reason I am looking around... in fact, if I push the memory at 4005MHz (8000) i have a lot of errors under the OCCT GPU test. About the core, it's strange, I'm working at 1.281v and I must stay on 1450MHz.... btw I'm doing some additional test, we will see


----------



## Vellinious

Depends on how cool you keep it. Elpida will run pretty high, but you have to keep it really cool. I could run mine at 2105 for benchmarking, and 2005 for daily.


----------



## Bride

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Vellinious*
> 
> Depends on how cool you keep it. Elpida will run pretty high, but you have to keep it really cool. I could run mine at 2105 for benchmarking, and 2005 for daily.


Thanks for the advice! actually increasing the fan speed, at 1417 MHz of core and 3800 MHz of memory, 1.150 v (not too low?) the GPU passed a short OCCT without errors and the Firestrike Stress Test... 2300 rpm for 58 degree max...

the next step, 1443 MHz and 2000 MHz, we will see...

Here my BIOS

Bride.zip 136k .zip file


http://www.galax.com/en/graphics-card/hof/galax-geforce-gtx-970-hof.html


----------



## lulavc

Hello guys. I have a GALAX GTX 970 GAMER OC but i dont find a lot of info regarding it. I see a lot of stuff from other variants like the EXOC but the GAMER OC i see almost none. Can someone help me here regarding it ?

Looking to OC it... and later on try to get a custom firmware.

Thanks.


----------



## hertz9753

Where are you from super moddifer?

Never mind it was Mod that sent you here and edited the OP.


----------



## Vellinious

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *lulavc*
> 
> Hello guys. I have a GALAX GTX 970 GAMER OC but i dont find a lot of info regarding it. I see a lot of stuff from other variants like the EXOC but the GAMER OC i see almost none. Can someone help me here regarding it ?
> 
> Looking to OC it... and later on try to get a custom firmware.
> 
> Thanks.


If it's like most of the GALAX cards, it'll be voltage locked at 1.212v. If you're running into power limit issues, that can be addressed with a custom bios, but......with that voltage limitation, you're really at the mercy of the silicon gods.

What's the ASIC quality? What clocks are you running now (actual clocks, not offsets)? What temps?

Can you post a GPUz sensors tab screenshot? Preferably under some sort of load, like...Heaven or Firestrike.


----------



## Vellinious

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Bride*
> 
> Thanks for the advice! actually increasing the fan speed, at 1417 MHz of core and 3800 MHz of memory, 1.150 v (not too low?) the GPU passed a short OCCT without errors and the Firestrike Stress Test... 2300 rpm for 58 degree max...
> 
> the next step, 1443 MHz and 2000 MHz, we will see...
> 
> Here my BIOS
> 
> Bride.zip 136k .zip file
> 
> 
> http://www.galax.com/en/graphics-card/hof/galax-geforce-gtx-970-hof.html


The voltage table setup could use some help....up top, it's horrid. 1.275v to 1.281v for the highest clock states.....your card won't ever run above 1.212v. That bios is likely limiting the cards potential. What clocks are you seeing during benchmark / overclocking sessions? 1500ish? Lower?


----------



## Bride

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Vellinious*
> 
> The voltage table setup could use some help....up top, it's horrid. 1.275v to 1.281v for the highest clock states.....your card won't ever run above 1.212v. That bios is likely limiting the cards potential. What clocks are you seeing during benchmark / overclocking sessions? 1500ish? Lower?


Is not horrid, the factory setup it's at 1.281v and I know that's locked up at 1.212v... I changed the factory value at 1.212v previously but don't make any difference. I can set also 1.300v, but the card will receive always 1.212v or little bit more. By the way this card works at 1480MHz that's the limit, raising it don't pass the stress tests


----------



## hertz9753

@Bride which GTX 970 do you have? Maybe I missed that part.


----------



## Vellinious

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Bride*
> 
> Is not horrid, the factory setup it's at 1.281v and I know that's locked up at 1.212v... I changed the factory value at 1.212v previously but don't make any difference. I can set also 1.300v, but the card will receive always 1.212v or little bit more. By the way this card works at 1480MHz that's the limit, raising it don't pass the stress tests


Changing the values for CLK 71 and up may help...no guarantee, but give them a voltage that'll actually fall into your max voltage range of 1.212v. I spent months refining and testing the bios for my 970s, mostly involving that table. Not like my cards were gods or anything, we're talking about one card at 73% and the other at 80%, and I saw some pretty decent gains from it.

Just a thought.


----------



## Bride

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *hertz9753*
> 
> @Bride which GTX 970 do you have? Maybe I missed that part.


Thanks man, here all the details:

http://www.galax.com/en/graphics-card/hof/galax-geforce-gtx-970-hof.html

Extracted BIOS

GM204.zip 136k .zip file


----------



## Bride

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Vellinious*
> 
> Changing the values for CLK 71 and up may help...no guarantee, but give them a voltage that'll actually fall into your max voltage range of 1.212v. I spent months refining and testing the bios for my 970s, mostly involving that table. Not like my cards were gods or anything, we're talking about one card at 73% and the other at 80%, and I saw some pretty decent gains from it.
> 
> Just a thought.


Thanks, I'll try another time. Previously, setting the core at 1506 MHz, max voltage at 1.212v, the card under Valley Benchmark show some random artifact. A lot of errors under OCCT GPU Test, but I don't know if I have to follow it.


----------



## Bride

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Vellinious*
> 
> If it's like most of the GALAX cards, it'll be voltage locked at 1.212v. If you're running into power limit issues, that can be addressed with a custom bios, but......with that voltage limitation, you're really at the mercy of the silicon gods.
> 
> What's the ASIC quality? What clocks are you running now (actual clocks, not offsets)? What temps?
> 
> Can you post a GPUz sensors tab screenshot? Preferably under some sort of load, like...Heaven or Firestrike.


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *lulavc*
> 
> Hello guys. I have a GALAX GTX 970 GAMER OC but i dont find a lot of info regarding it. I see a lot of stuff from other variants like the EXOC but the GAMER OC i see almost none. Can someone help me here regarding it ?
> 
> Looking to OC it... and later on try to get a custom firmware.
> 
> Thanks.


is it some of these models?
https://www.techpowerup.com/vgabios/?architecture=NVIDIA&manufacturer=GALAX&model=GTX+970&interface=&memType=GDDR5&memSize=4096&since=


----------



## syl1979

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *lulavc*
> 
> Hello guys. I have a GALAX GTX 970 GAMER OC but i dont find a lot of info regarding it. I see a lot of stuff from other variants like the EXOC but the GAMER OC i see almost none. Can someone help me here regarding it ?
> 
> Looking to OC it... and later on try to get a custom firmware.
> 
> Thanks.


It looks like a nice little card !

http://www.galax.com/en/graphics-card/900-series/galax-geforce-gtx-970-gamer-oc.html

What is the cooler performance ?

Can you upload the bios to techpowerup database ? GPU-z software will do it.

Edit : just found this bios on the database, should be matching you card "for mITX"

https://www.techpowerup.com/vgabios/165605/165605

The power limit seems quite decent at 210w. If really is like that you should be able to get good OC


----------



## hertz9753

http://www.guru3d.com/files-details/nvidia-inspector-download.html

You can run that to check your bios.

https://www.techpowerup.com/gpuz/

Or that to check your bios and ASIC score.



Using my excellent paint skills the thing in the kind of circle is what you need to click on the to the ASIC's...


----------



## lulavc

Hello guys. I have a GALAX GTX 970 GAMER OC but i dont find a lot of info regarding it. I see a lot of stuff from other variants like the EXOC but the GAMER OC i see almost none. Can someone help me here regarding it ?

Looking to OC it... and later on try to get a custom firmware.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Vellinious*
> 
> If it's like most of the GALAX cards, it'll be voltage locked at 1.212v. If you're running into power limit issues, that can be addressed with a custom bios, but......with that voltage limitation, you're really at the mercy of the silicon gods.
> 
> What's the ASIC quality? What clocks are you running now (actual clocks, not offsets)? What temps?
> 
> Can you post a GPUz sensors tab screenshot? Preferably under some sort of load, like...Heaven or Firestrike.


My card is this one GALAX GTX 970 OC and im using stock settings.

ASIC = 73,4%

I live in a coastal area in Brazil, sunny all year long with temp between 28-30 °C.

At idle:



Running Heaven:


----------



## lulavc

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *syl1979*
> 
> It looks like a nice little card !
> 
> http://www.galax.com/en/graphics-card/900-series/galax-geforce-gtx-970-gamer-oc.html
> 
> What is the cooler performance ?
> 
> Can you upload the bios to techpowerup database ? GPU-z software will do it.
> 
> Edit : just found this bios on the database, should be matching you card "for mITX"
> 
> https://www.techpowerup.com/vgabios/165605/165605
> 
> The power limit seems quite decent at 210w. If really is like that you should be able to get good OC


My GPU is the one you linked thou the bios it shows on website is linked to this one: BIOS LINK


----------



## lulavc

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *hertz9753*
> 
> http://www.guru3d.com/files-details/nvidia-inspector-download.html
> 
> You can run that to check your bios.
> 
> https://www.techpowerup.com/gpuz/
> 
> Or that to check your bios and ASIC score.
> 
> 
> 
> Using my excellent paint skills the thing in the kind of circle is what you need to click on the to the ASIC's...


lol... got it... thanks!!!!!


----------



## lulavc

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Bride*
> 
> is it some of these models?
> https://www.techpowerup.com/vgabios/?architecture=NVIDIA&manufacturer=GALAX&model=GTX+970&interface=&memType=GDDR5&memSize=4096&since=


BIOS is the same as the one tagged "Infinity Black Edition".

Card is this one... http://www.galax.com/en/graphics-card/900-series/galax-geforce-gtx-970-gamer-oc.html


----------



## Hequaqua

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *lulavc*
> 
> BIOS is the same as the one tagged "Infinity Black Edition".
> 
> Card is this one... http://www.galax.com/en/graphics-card/900-series/galax-geforce-gtx-970-gamer-oc.html


Wow...those temps are crazy. Yes, I understand you are in a "warmer" part of the world. From the screenshot of GPU-Z under load...looks like a little power issue, and well...thermal.

What kind of case do you have this in?

TBH, the thermal throttling isn't dropping the core speed from the bios setting of 1266 too bad. I would think about adding a fan to either feed it cooler air, or on on top of the card to draw it away. It might help. I have a little 90mm fan with the rubber mounts sitting on top on my card....pulling the heat away.

Have you tried a custom fan curve, to start the fans at a lower temp....so it isn't playing catch-up to the temps?


----------



## lulavc

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Hequaqua*
> 
> Wow...those temps are crazy. Yes, I understand you are in a "warmer" part of the world. From the screenshot of GPU-Z under load...looks like a little power issue, and well...thermal.
> 
> What kind of case do you have this in?
> 
> TBH, the thermal throttling isn't dropping the core speed from the bios setting of 1266 too bad. I would think about adding a fan to either feed it cooler air, or on on top of the card to draw it away. It might help. I have a little 90mm fan with the rubber mounts sitting on top on my card....pulling the heat away.
> 
> Have you tried a custom fan curve, to start the fans at a lower temp....so it isn't playing catch-up to the temps?


My case is not the best but is quite ok.
Front: 2x120mm ainrflow in
Left: Corsair H101i 240mm radiator is installed with airflow in
Top: Manually made holes to fit one120mm airflow out
Right: 120mm airflow in (in the side of the VGA).
Back: 120mm airflow out.
All of then are http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16835553012

* I never changed the airflow from the radiator. I guess it would help since i dont need it putting air in(hot also) cuz the 2 front fan already trow cold air inside.
* maybe i could change the left fan to trow the hot air out also.

Gonna see the custom fan curves also.


----------



## Hequaqua

Yea....since the ambient is probably quite high, I would change the CPU rad to push out.

I might leave the side one(GPU) fresh air the way it is. See what kind of temps you get. I used a PCIe Bracket like this one:



I had two 90mm fans on it. I mounted it below the card(pushing into the GPU)...helped quite a bit. That was when I was in a smaller case.

You'll just have to mess around with it and see what works.


----------



## lulavc

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Hequaqua*
> 
> Yea....since the ambient is probably quite high, I would change the CPU rad to push out.
> 
> I might leave the side one(GPU) fresh air the way it is. See what kind of temps you get. I used a PCIe Bracket like this one:
> 
> 
> 
> I had two 90mm fans on it. I mounted it below the card(pushing into the GPU)...helped quite a bit. That was when I was in a smaller case.
> 
> You'll just have to mess around with it and see what works.


Gonna try to buy one of those here in BR.

Changed the radiator to trow out the air. Changed the fan from the left side to a 140mm Thermaltake like this one http://www.thermaltake.com/products-model.aspx?id=C_00002636 and made some adjustments on the fan config using afterburner. Now i get a constant 44 °C at idle with fan at 60%. Running Heaven i can keep the temp @ 75-77 ºC with fan at 90-92%.

Idle:


Running Heaven:


----------



## Hequaqua

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *lulavc*
> 
> Gonna try to buy one of those here in BR.
> 
> Changed the radiator to trow out the air. Changed the fan from the left side to a 140mm Thermaltake like this one http://www.thermaltake.com/products-model.aspx?id=C_00002636 and made some adjustments on the fan config using afterburner. Now i get a constant 44 °C at idle with fan at 60%. Running Heaven i can keep the temp @ 75-77 ºC with fan at 90-92%.
> 
> Idle:
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Running Heaven:
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


A *LOT* better, I would say.

At least you're not getting the perfcap for thermal.

The power(green), you can probably get rid of...either by putting the power limit to the max in AB, or modding the bios. You can push it to the max with AB, it won't hurt the card. I would keep a eye on temps though. The voltage might be a bit harder to get rid of...I think your card is locked at 1.21v or so. You can up it all the way in AB too. Again, keep a eye on temps, and perfcap reasons. Those will tell you what is limiting the card.

Getting there....just keep messing with it!









NOTE: A modded bios *may* let you run a little higher clocks with lower voltage though. Something to keep in mind.


----------



## lulavc

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Hequaqua*
> 
> A *LOT* better, I would say.
> 
> At least you're not getting the perfcap for thermal.
> 
> The power(green), you can probably get rid of...either by putting the power limit to the max in AB, or modding the bios. You can push it to the max with AB, it won't hurt the card. I would keep a eye on temps though. The voltage might be a bit harder to get rid of...I think your card is locked at 1.21v or so. You can up it all the way in AB too. Again, keep a eye on temps, and perfcap reasons. Those will tell you what is limiting the card.
> 
> Getting there....just keep messing with it!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> NOTE: A modded bios *may* let you run a little higher clocks with lower voltage though. Something to keep in mind.


Changed on AB...
Core Voltage: +37mV
Power Limit: 121%


Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!







Same as above plus +30MHz on Core and +400MHz on Memory Clock.


Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!















What i need to do or where i need to go to get the modded bios?

Thank!!!


----------



## Hequaqua

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *lulavc*
> 
> Changed on AB...
> Core Voltage: +37mV
> Power Limit: 121%
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Same as above plus +30MHz on Core and +400MHz on Memory Clock.
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> What i need to do or where i need to go to get the modded bios?
> 
> Thank!!!


Nice Job! Looks good.

Before modding, I would run some games at the clocks you are expecting...make sure you have no crashes.

*You will need to extract your bios....BACK IT UP! Make another copy to mod.*

Also, when you get the modded one back, don't use it to flash. Just copy the settings over into the copy of your original bios. (If Mr-Dark tells you that the one he made it OK to flash, then feel free to. I just always like modding the one from my card(s). *KEEP YOUR ORIGINAL UNTOUCHED!!*

You will need the tools to mod and flash.

Here is MBT(Maxwell Bios Tweaker) and NVFLASH

MBT_NVFLASH.zip 838k .zip file


You can post your original bios in this thread:

http://www.overclock.net/t/1573308/nvidia-gtx-900-cards-custom-bios-upon-request

Tell Mr-Dark what you would like, and he will mod you a bios to flash. He can also adjust the fans if you like.

*Be aware....THERE IS ALWAYS A RISK OF BRICKING YOUR CARD!!*

I will say though, it's a bit nerve racking the first time...but it's really not that difficult.

If you have anymore questions..before flashing...ASK! Don't start flashing then have questions...lol

Good Luck!









EDIT: Here is another thread that explains a lot of what goes on to mod a bios. You might want to take a look at the first few pages where it's explained.

http://www.overclock.net/t/1517316/extract-and-flash-gtx-970-and-980-firmware-zosons-h2o-and-air-custom-bios


----------



## nikohd

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Hequaqua*
> 
> Nice Job! Looks good.
> 
> Before modding, I would run some games at the clocks you are expecting...make sure you have no crashes.
> 
> *You will need to extract your bios....BACK IT UP! Make another copy to mod.*
> 
> Also, when you get the modded one back, don't use it to flash. Just copy the settings over into the copy of your original bios. (If Mr-Dark tells you that the one he made it OK to flash, then feel free to. I just always like modding the one from my card(s). *KEEP YOUR ORIGINAL UNTOUCHED!!*
> 
> You will need the tools to mod and flash.
> 
> Here is MBT(Maxwell Bios Tweaker) and NVFLASH
> 
> MBT_NVFLASH.zip 838k .zip file
> 
> 
> You can post your original bios in this thread:
> 
> http://www.overclock.net/t/1573308/nvidia-gtx-900-cards-custom-bios-upon-request
> 
> Tell Mr-Dark what you would like, and he will mod you a bios to flash. He can also adjust the fans if you like.
> 
> *Be aware....THERE IS ALWAYS A RISK OF BRICKING YOUR CARD!!*
> 
> I will say though, it's a bit nerve racking the first time...but it's really not that difficult.
> 
> If you have anymore questions..before flashing...ASK! Don't start flashing then have questions...lol
> 
> Good Luck!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> EDIT: Here is another thread that explains a lot of what goes on to mod a bios. You might want to take a look at the first few pages where it's explained.
> 
> http://www.overclock.net/t/1517316/extract-and-flash-gtx-970-and-980-firmware-zosons-h2o-and-air-custom-bios


Thank you so much! Just starting to learn overclocking and modding gpu, do you have any other articles to help me get started before modding my bios?


----------



## Hequaqua

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *nikohd*
> 
> Thank you so much! Just starting to learn overclocking and modding gpu, do you have any other articles to help me get started before modding my bios?


You can check some of the other OC'ing websites......I started off here on OCN...and this is where I've learned the most.

I'm not sure what might be on Youtube....search for Maxwell bios modding/editing...might turn up a few vids.

Really, the Zoson's thread pretty much explains what to mod. You just have to be careful not to get to aggressive with the power and voltage tables.

There are some users that will argue about how much power the 6-pin and 8-pin PEG connectors can draw.

Most use the following:
75w PCIe slot
75w 6-pin PEG
150w 8-pin PEG

250w total

There are a lot of us(myself included) that believe the 6-pin can provide 150w as well. So that would bring the total to 375w(not that you would ever need that on a 970).

I read a article a short time ago by Kingpin(one of the top OC's in the world), where he said that it is actually even more that than....I can't find the article now...







If I do, I will post the link.

Voltage is another beast.....it depends on the card. Some are locked...most aren't.

*Most* of the time, you can hit the clocks that you hit in AB, with a lower voltage. Not all the time...but most.

It's a lot of hit and miss. I've modded mine probably 15-20 times....I have three that I can flash and use. One for everyday. One for OC'ing a bit more. One to try and set my best scores to submit.

The biggest help is disabling the boost feature. I hated it on the 970, and the 10 Series cards are a pain.









Like I said, it's a bit hit or miss.....that's what makes it fun to me though.









Here is my everyday bios if you would like to take a look.

I think the current one is:
1506/[email protected] 305w boost disabled

15061.225vCardA.zip 136k .zip file


----------



## DeathAngel74

You're lucky, I had to run card #1 @ 1.275v and card #2 @ 1.281v.........Anything lower=artifacts from hell!


----------



## Hequaqua

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DeathAngel74*
> 
> You're lucky, I had to run card #1 @ 1.275v and card #2 @ 1.281v.........Anything lower=artifacts from hell!


On the first card, I could actually run it at 1544/[email protected] still had a little room for OC'ing, especially the Vram. Of course, it was Samsung. I don't think I would want anything else anymore. Same with the 1060 I have....Samsung...it will OC to like 9600 before it starts to artifact.


----------



## DeathAngel74

Anything above 2101/8726=white checkerboard for me, lol(Micron VRAM).


----------



## Hequaqua

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DeathAngel74*
> 
> Anything above 2101/8726=white checkerboard for me, lol(Micron VRAM).


I hate Boost 3.0! Oh....and the power limit!

Get rid of those two things...I would be soooooooo much happier!









10 Series needs a bios tweaker....bad.


----------



## DeathAngel74

I thought I was stable at 2101, then I started playing TW3 and BM:AK, lol. Core fluctuates between 2050 and 2025, which isn't that bad, but still, we need a pascal tweaker. I can play SW:BF 2015 all day @ 2101. Everything is maxed out in all 3 games(ultra settings) too.


----------



## Hequaqua

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DeathAngel74*
> 
> I thought I was stable at 2101, then I started playing TW3 and BM:AK, lol. Core fluctuates between 2050 and 2025, which isn't that bad, but still, we need a pascal tweaker.


Yea, the core bouncing off the walls...makes me bounce off the walls!


----------



## Vellinious

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DeathAngel74*
> 
> I thought I was stable at 2101, then I started playing TW3 and BM:AK, lol. Core fluctuates between 2050 and 2025, which isn't that bad, but still, we need a pascal tweaker. I can play SW:BF 2015 all day @ 2101. Everything is maxed out in all 3 games(ultra settings) too.


Set your desired clock at the voltage you wish to run it at in the voltage / frequency tool. It'll help keep the clocks stable. You may still see a little drop once the card reaches a certain temp, and needs to either clock down or bump voltage, but.....give the same clock several voltage settings, and it can hold that clock for quite a long while.

I had my 1080s running 2204 on air without any drops during FS looped for 30 minutes, even though temps were starting to reach up to about 60c.

Just using offsets, is begging boost 3.0 to bounce your clocks / voltage everywhere EXCEPT where you want them.


----------



## Hequaqua

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Vellinious*
> 
> Set your desired clock at the voltage you wish to run it at in the voltage / frequency tool. It'll help keep the clocks stable. You may still see a little drop once the card reaches a certain temp, and needs to either clock down or bump voltage, but.....give the same clock several voltage settings, and it can hold that clock for quite a long while.
> 
> I had my 1080s running 2204 on air without any drops during FS looped for 30 minutes, even though temps were starting to reach up to about 60c.
> 
> Just using offsets, is begging boost 3.0 to bounce your clocks / voltage everywhere EXCEPT where you want them.


Yea, I read on the AB forum about that today. I experimented with it a little. I set the 1.0v to 2012mhz. It kept it around 1987 or so for most of the run of Valley. I will mess with it a little later. I just picked up a 2x8gb Kingston HyperX Predator memory kit(1866) for 75.00 bucks. Been messing with it. It OC'd to 2133 with no problem whatsoever.

I'll try the freq/voltage table in AB again. I messed with it some a few weeks back....so so results. Something to look into a bit more now that I have a better understanding of it...lol


----------



## Vellinious

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Hequaqua*
> 
> Yea, I read on the AB forum about that today. I experimented with it a little. I set the 1.0v to 2012mhz. It kept it around 1987 or so for most of the run of Valley. I will mess with it a little later. I just picked up a 2x8gb Kingston HyperX Predator memory kit(1866) for 75.00 bucks. Been messing with it. It OC'd to 2133 with no problem whatsoever.
> 
> I'll try the freq/voltage table in AB again. I messed with it some a few weeks back....so so results. Something to look into a bit more now that I have a better understanding of it...lol


All 5 of the 1080s I've had in my possession wouldn't do more than 2130ish with offset overclocks. They'd all hold 2200 using the voltage / frequency tool, though. It's worth the effort to get your GPUs tuned in with it. = )


----------



## DeathAngel74

Is it through the latest MSI Afterburner or a separate tool?


----------



## Hequaqua

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DeathAngel74*
> 
> Is it through the latest MSI Afterburner or a separate tool?


Through AB....

Start AB and hit Crtl-F..



Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Vellinious*
> 
> All 5 of the 1080s I've had in my possession wouldn't do more than 2130ish with offset overclocks. They'd all hold 2200 using the voltage / frequency tool, though. It's worth the effort to get your GPUs tuned in with it. = )


I will mess with it some more...no doubt!


----------



## nikohd

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Hequaqua*
> 
> You can check some of the other OC'ing websites......I started off here on OCN...and this is where I've learned the most.
> 
> I'm not sure what might be on Youtube....search for Maxwell bios modding/editing...might turn up a few vids.
> 
> Really, the Zoson's thread pretty much explains what to mod. You just have to be careful not to get to aggressive with the power and voltage tables.
> 
> There are some users that will argue about how much power the 6-pin and 8-pin PEG connectors can draw.
> 
> Most use the following:
> 75w PCIe slot
> 75w 6-pin PEG
> 150w 8-pin PEG
> 
> 250w total
> 
> There are a lot of us(myself included) that believe the 6-pin can provide 150w as well. So that would bring the total to 375w(not that you would ever need that on a 970).
> 
> I read a article a short time ago by Kingpin(one of the top OC's in the world), where he said that it is actually even more that than....I can't find the article now...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> If I do, I will post the link.
> 
> Voltage is another beast.....it depends on the card. Some are locked...most aren't.
> 
> *Most* of the time, you can hit the clocks that you hit in AB, with a lower voltage. Not all the time...but most.
> 
> It's a lot of hit and miss. I've modded mine probably 15-20 times....I have three that I can flash and use. One for everyday. One for OC'ing a bit more. One to try and set my best scores to submit.
> 
> The biggest help is disabling the boost feature. I hated it on the 970, and the 10 Series cards are a pain.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Like I said, it's a bit hit or miss.....that's what makes it fun to me though.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Here is my everyday bios if you would like to take a look.
> 
> I think the current one is:
> 1506/[email protected] 305w boost disabled
> 
> 15061.225vCardA.zip 136k .zip file


Just updated the BIOS of my GTX 970 (Palit Jetstream), adjusted my fans using MSI Afterburner, and it got noisy as h***, I can't seem to control it after changing it even to the lowest fan curve. Previously it was working with my stock BIOS. I had to uninstall my MSI Afterburner -> restart -> then the insane fan noise would be gone, I'll try to reinstall it later when I get a chance. I just tried messing with the fans first before messing with my overclock. Trying to figure out a good fan curve.


----------



## Hequaqua

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *nikohd*
> 
> Just updated the BIOS of my GTX 970 (Palit Jetstream), adjusted my fans using MSI Afterburner, and it got noisy as h***, I can't seem to control it after changing it even to the lowest fan curve. Previously it was working with my stock BIOS. I had to uninstall my MSI Afterburner -> restart -> then the insane fan noise would be gone, I'll try to reinstall it later when I get a chance. I just tried messing with the fans first before messing with my overclock. Trying to figure out a good fan curve.


Yea, they can be a pain. It takes a little time to get it "just right."


----------



## nikohd

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Hequaqua*
> 
> Yea, they can be a pain. It takes a little time to get it "just right."


Just giving you an update. I finally modded my biod and I'm loving it, I'm also done setting up my fan curve thanks to furmark.

I'm experiencing coil whines but I think v sync or limiting the frames to 60 fixed it (a bit).

Thank you!


----------



## Hequaqua

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *nikohd*
> 
> Just giving you an update. I finally modded my biod and I'm loving it, I'm also done setting up my fan curve thanks to furmark.
> 
> I'm experiencing coil whines but I think v sync or limiting the frames to 60 fixed it (a bit).
> 
> Thank you!


Good to hear, glad I could help!


----------



## Bride

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *lulavc*
> 
> Changed on AB...
> Core Voltage: +37mV
> Power Limit: 121%
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Same as above plus +30MHz on Core and +400MHz on Memory Clock.
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> What i need to do or where i need to go to get the modded bios?
> 
> Thank!!!


if you need help, let me know


----------



## softlion

Hi All !
Anyone experiencing a temporary black screen bug while playing games ?

I've a watercooled KFA2 970.
When it happens, GPU temperature is at about 59°.

Only the GPU is cooled. Can it be a cooling problem with memories and mosfets ?
Those have their original passive coolers on them, but no more fan's there to increase cooling.


----------



## tashcz

Well, passive cooling for 970 isn't enough. You'll have to put a fan there or watercool the VRMs too.


----------



## softlion

Ok, ty


----------



## lulavc

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Bride*
> 
> if you need help, let me know


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Bride*
> 
> if you need help, let me know


Thanks bro.

My main problem is the temp. Whatever i do, it keeps too hot near 75-77ºC degrees. I´ve changed the fan curve and it hit this temp at about 100% fan speed.

Im thinking about asking Mr-Dark to give me a bios with a little UC and Boost Off but i dont know what info i need to give him before i ask.


----------



## softlion

tashcz: it seems to happen when resolution is swapped.


----------



## Vellinious

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *lulavc*
> 
> Thanks bro.
> 
> My main problem is the temp. Whatever i do, it keeps too hot near 75-77ºC degrees. I´ve changed the fan curve and it hit this temp at about 100% fan speed.
> 
> Im thinking about asking Mr-Dark to give me a bios with a little UC and Boost Off but i dont know what info i need to give him before i ask.


You never really turn "boost off"...you can get around it by setting the base / boost clocks the same, but....it never goes away.


----------



## lulavc

I´ve read at least 3 reviews from this GPU here in Brazil and all of them are getting temp around 75ºC. I think the card that work like this. In the south, where the temp is 10-15ºC lower than here (26-30ºC), people say that they can reach 70ºC.

I was thinking on buying a Water Cooler for my card. A Corsair H55 and a the Kraken G10 mouting kit. The only thing that i still don´´t know is if this kit will fit on my GALAX GTX 970 GAMER OC edition.


----------



## tashcz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *softlion*
> 
> tashcz: it seems to happen when resolution is swapped.


I don't understand what you mean by that?

By the way, I'm using the stock G1 BIOS and boost is always on, I'm not having issues with it, and it's always maxed out when it needs power to get that 60FPS. Never hard throttling, and it's working at 1503MHz core and the memory is +250MHz. My vcore is +41 in AB, which is 1.25V in GPU-Z. I get away with a max of 66C while running heaven for an hour. The boost stays on, getting me those constant 1503MHz.


----------



## syl1979

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *lulavc*
> 
> I´ve read at least 3 reviews from this GPU here in Brazil and all of them are getting temp around 75ºC. I think the card that work like this. In the south, where the temp is 10-15ºC lower than here (26-30ºC), people say that they can reach 70ºC.
> 
> I was thinking on buying a Water Cooler for my card. A Corsair H55 and a the Kraken G10 mouting kit. The only thing that i still don´´t know is if this kit will fit on my GALAX GTX 970 GAMER OC edition.


You should have a look on artic accelero twin turbo, it is working very well as replacement on my MSI card


----------



## softlion

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *tashcz*
> 
> I don't understand what you mean by that?
> 
> By the way, I'm using the stock G1 BIOS and boost is always on, I'm not having issues with it, and it's always maxed out when it needs power to get that 60FPS. Never hard throttling, and it's working at 1503MHz core and the memory is +250MHz. My vcore is +41 in AB, which is 1.25V in GPU-Z. I get away with a max of 66C while running heaven for an hour. The boost stays on, getting me those constant 1503MHz.


I'm on the stock bios which is version 84.04.36.00.22 with driver 21.21.13.7633 (376.33)
While in game, GPU temperature is less than 59°, no Perfcap happen, but sometime the monitor connected to the game goes black for a few seconds then comes back in game. The second monitor stays on.

Is it a problem with the board, the bios, or only a ventilation problem of memory chips and mosfets ? (which gets no ventilation at all, and are in a case at 30°).
I've read a lot of people having this problem with 970GTX board, and they fixed it with a bios update, but none is available from KFA2, so i don't know.


----------



## tashcz

My VRM are gets pretty hot. You must at least put a fan on the VRM area if you do not want to watercool that part too. There is no chance VRMs with heatsinks only could be cooled. GTX970s don't have VRM temp sensors, so you're left to your own touch. But trust me, I'm not sure who is saying that a BIOS flash would do it, there is no chance VRMs can survive without decent airflow.

Even if that's not the reason why your monitor is going black, you must cool the mosfets.

Can you by any chance put a fan blowing on to the VRM area (just stick a 120mm one somewhere) and see if it makes a difference?


----------



## softlion

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *tashcz*
> 
> Can you by any chance put a fan blowing on to the VRM area (just stick a 120mm one somewhere) and see if it makes a difference?


Yes will do that. Ty.
I've free temp sensors left on my aquaero, will put them on these chips.


----------



## Nenkitsune

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Vellinious*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *lulavc*
> 
> Thanks bro.
> 
> My main problem is the temp. Whatever i do, it keeps too hot near 75-77ºC degrees. I´ve changed the fan curve and it hit this temp at about 100% fan speed.
> 
> Im thinking about asking Mr-Dark to give me a bios with a little UC and Boost Off but i dont know what info i need to give him before i ask.
> 
> 
> 
> You never really turn "boost off"...you can get around it by setting the base / boost clocks the same, but....it never goes away.
Click to expand...

Technically this is disabling boost by setting all the clocks in a manner that effectively disables the boost function. It prevents it from boosting the clocks higher than the 3d clocks you want.


----------



## Cakewalk_S

Wonder when the price of the 1060 is going to start dropping... GTX970 is working great at 1355MHz core and 1.100V...


----------



## Hequaqua

You can get a lot of models for around 200.00 right now. A few dual fan models.

I just got done messing around with mine on Doom. Interesting results.

I ran it in both OpenGL/Vulkan Ultra settings 1440p:



This game looks, at plays amazing! Glad I picked it up for 18.00(US)!

NOTE: You can pick it up for 16.19 right now!


----------



## lulavc

Guys... my GPU is showing Pwr, VRel, VOp, on PerfCap Reason running at stock settings during bench on Heaven. Doesn´t matter if its on low quality or ultra. It´s normal?


----------



## Hequaqua

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *lulavc*
> 
> Guys... my GPU is showing Pwr, VRel, VOp, on PerfCap Reason running at stock settings during heavy bench on Heaven. It´s normal?


Yes....some of them you can get rid of by adding power and voltage(depending on card, some have a locked voltage of 1.212v). You can set them both to the max without damaging the card.

Just keep a eye on temps....those will show up as pink in GPU-Z(thermal).


----------



## rfarmer

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Hequaqua*
> 
> You can get a lot of models for around 200.00 right now. A few dual fan models.
> 
> I just got done messing around with mine on Doom. Interesting results.
> 
> I ran it in both OpenGL/Vulkan Ultra settings 1440p:
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This game looks, at plays amazing! Glad I picked it up for 18.00(US)!
> 
> NOTE: You can pick it up for 16.19 right now!


Yeah the game is a blast, I paid $30 and feel I got a good deal.


----------



## Hequaqua

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *rfarmer*
> 
> Yeah the game is a blast, I paid $30 and feel I got a good deal.


It really looks and plays amazing!


----------



## mikespit1

Not sure anyone can help me with this: I tried overclocking my GPU and now the framerates on GTAV and Hitman are very erratic. I have a EVGA GTX 970 SC edition. I put in a modest overclock of +65 core, +300 memory and +87 power using EVGA Precision OC. At first running benches yield very good results mostly maintain 60fps. But now in game I get heavy dips into the 30s and 40s no matter if i have the OC profile enabled or not. Has anyone experienced this? Any way to go back to complete default settings?


----------



## Hequaqua

Hitting the reset button should take the OC off....restarting as well.

You might try going into the nVidia Control Panel>Manage 3d Settings>Program Settings>GTAV>Power Management Mode>Prefer maximum performance.

Do the same for Hitman.

Then try running your card at the defaults...making note of performance. Then apply the OC again, and see if the performance is better/worse.


----------



## duganator

Anyone have any experience with gigabytes warranty service for this card? Do I need to flash back to stock bios before I return it?


----------



## Hequaqua

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *duganator*
> 
> Anyone have any experience with gigabytes warranty service for this card? Do I need to flash back to stock bios before I return it?


It would probably be a good idea to put the original bios back on it...just to be safe.


----------



## Hequaqua

Well....I've decided to not do the driver benchmarks any longer.









Too much time...and a PIA swapping cards. lol

I have been doing a lot of testing with Doom. I've been comparing OpenGL to Vulkan, and whether or not any of the cards gain performance with OC'ing. I can say that with the three cards I have access to, the answer is no. I will say, the exception may be the GTX970. Since it is already on a modded bios compared to stock, I'm sure it would show a big increase in performance.

With that out of the way...here are some results.

All runs are with the sames settings, 1080p 8XTSAA Ultra 75 seconds:

OpenGL:


Vulkan:


All:


As I said, I ran the same testing on the GTX1060 and RX470.

If you are interested to see how the other two cards fared....here are the links:

RX 470: http://www.overclock.net/t/1605802/official-radeon-rx480-470-460-owners-club/2980#post_25768167

GTX 1060: http://www.overclock.net/t/1610596/official-nvidia-gtx-1060-owners-club/440#post_25768169

If anyone is interested in running their own testing, here is a link to Youtube that I did showing how I went about it and a link to the software I used.


----------



## rfarmer

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Hequaqua*
> 
> Well....I've decided to not do the driver benchmarks any longer.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Too much time...and a PIA swapping cards. lol
> 
> I have been doing a lot of testing with Doom. I've been comparing OpenGL to Vulkan, and whether or not any of the cards gain performance with OC'ing. I can say that with the three cards I have access to, the answer is no. I will say, the exception may be the GTX970. Since it is already on a modded bios compared to stock, I'm sure it would show a big increase in performance.
> 
> With that out of the way...here are some results.
> 
> All runs are with the sames settings, 1080p 8XTSAA Ultra 75 seconds:
> 
> OpenGL:
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Vulkan:
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> All:
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> As I said, I ran the same testing on the GTX1060 and RX470.
> 
> If you are interested to see how the other two cards fared....here are the links:
> 
> RX 470: http://www.overclock.net/t/1605802/official-radeon-rx480-470-460-owners-club/2980#post_25768167
> 
> GTX 1060: http://www.overclock.net/t/1610596/official-nvidia-gtx-1060-owners-club/440#post_25768169
> 
> If anyone is interested in running their own testing, here is a link to Youtube that I did showing how I went about it and a link to the software I used.
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


Weird how Open GL and Vulkan peak at different times, doesn't really seem to be an advantage in one over the other. Nice review as usual.


----------



## Hequaqua

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *rfarmer*
> 
> Weird how Open GL and Vulkan peak at different times, doesn't really seem to be an advantage in one over the other. Nice review as usual.


A bit weird. I tried to play the same level the same way. Hard to do, but I did try. I wish I could capture frametimes in Vulkan. I can, but when you look at them in a spreadsheet, you get some odd readings. I'm sure that someone will get some more concrete way of capturing though. The csv files have a lot of info in them when you load them into a spreadsheet though. A bit overwhelming to me...so I just use what this program produces. FRAPS does work in OpenGL, but can't compare them to Vulkan.

Oh well....I tried to be consistent with my capturing and gameplay. Not 100% accurate, but enough to give us a pretty good idea that Vulkan should be used over OpenGL and in my opinion, DX12 too. If it wasn't for MS, Vulkan would be the next big API, not DX12. It still may be, but I doubt it.

@rfarmer

Here is a little test I just did with the 1060. This is OpenGL. I used FRAPS and Present Monitor to capture the same scene. You can see the FPS seems to match.



Here are just the frametimes for the same run:


----------



## khanmein

^^did u try out latest 376.66 vulkan api 1.0.37?


----------



## Hequaqua

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *khanmein*
> 
> ^^did u try out latest 376.66 vulkan api 1.0.37?


No, I haven't.

I have them downloaded though. I think I ran those on 376.60, but I'm not sure. I will re-run them in the morning and install these. I will report back, but they will probably be posted on the 1060 thread. I'll leave a link here though.









Thanks for the heads up!

EDIT: I did run them and posted the results: http://www.overclock.net/t/1610596/official-nvidia-gtx-1060-owners-club/450#post_25774603


----------



## lanofsong

Hello GTX 970 owners,

We are having our monthly Foldathon from Monday 16th - 18th - 12noon EST.
Would you consider putting all that power to a good cause for those 2 days? If so, come sign up and fold with us - see attached link.

January 2017 Foldathon

To get started:

1.Get a passkey (allows for speed bonus) - need a valid email address
http://fah-web.stanford.edu/cgi-bin/getpasskey.py

2.Download the folding program:
http://folding.stanford.edu/

Enter your folding name (mine is the same as my OCN name)
Enter your passkey
Enter Team OCN number - 37726

later
lanofsong


----------



## gasparspeed

Hey guys, i'm still having problems with shutdowns with my GTX 970. Before really going for a RMA, i recorded this video so i can show you exactly what happens (pretty difficult to explain actually, even more since i'm not a native english speaker :S) so maybe anyone has a suggestion or something









Here is the video: 




This time i also noticed that GPU load ALWAYS sticks to 100% (which it didn't do before). So I tried to eliminate the GPU load by running a very low resolution (640x480) to create a more CPU bound scenario, and still the GPU load was between 60-70% and also the GPU power was arround 190-200W (which i'm not sure if it's normal when running @ full stock).


----------



## Hequaqua

Does this happen with every game?

What driver set are you using?

Is the CPU OC'ed?

Sorry for all the questions.


----------



## gasparspeed

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Hequaqua*
> 
> Does this happen with every game?
> 
> What driver set are you using?
> 
> Is the CPU OC'ed?
> 
> Sorry for all the questions.


Every single game that loads even a bit the GPU (the only ones that don't do it are Automation The Car Company Tycoon Game and OSU!, both barely use the GPU). Once i was able to play more than 15 minutes to Euro Truck Simulator 2, but that was a strange one since I was running it on Ultra @ 1080p and 400% resolution scale (i guess that would be like 4K maybe?), it lasted without shutting down 2 or 2.5 hours and then it did shutdown but it took that long instead of 10-15 minutes.

I'm using the same drivers i had before this started happening, 376.09 (IIRC) and then i also tried the newest (376.33) but still happened, I've reinstalled them multiple times already (always cleaning the old ones with DDU)

And the CPU is running at stock but undervolted to 1.14V. Even tho, it still happens when running it with Auto VCore (1.229V which is a bit high for a 4790K @ 4.4Ghz)


----------



## Hequaqua

Well there are at least two newer drivers available. 376.48 and 376.60. There is also 376.66, that one contains the latest update of the Vulkan driver.

Has the card always done this?

What about when you run any type of benchmark, ie Heaven, Valley, etc.?

To be honest my 970's never stayed at 100%. They normally hung around 99% or so. They might hit 100%, but just briefly.

Have you contacted Gigabyte? if so, what have they said?

EDIT: What about your settings in the nVidia control panel? Just trying to think of what it might be. It could be just a faulty card.


----------



## gasparspeed

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Hequaqua*
> 
> Well there are at least two newer drivers available. 376.48 and 376.60. There is also 376.66, that one contains the latest update of the Vulkan driver.
> 
> Has the card always done this?
> 
> What about when you run any type of benchmark, ie Heaven, Valley, etc.?
> 
> To be honest my 970's never stayed at 100%. They normally hung around 99% or so. They might hit 100%, but just briefly.
> 
> Have you contacted Gigabyte? if so, what have they said?
> 
> EDIT: What about your settings in the nVidia control panel? Just trying to think of what it might be. It could be just a faulty card.


The card started doing this like a month and a half ago, but i've had it for 1 year and it always ran perfectly.
Honestly haven't tried any synthetic benchmark, i guess i'll try 3Dmark and Heaven.
Mine didn't hit 100% also, but now it does, and it sticks to 100% almos 99% of the time (sometimes it randomly drops to 99% for a sec, but then goes back to 100%)
I haven't contacted Gigabyte actually, should i try?
And my NVidia control panel settings are all on default, i think i actually haven't even opened the control panel since like months, never changed any settings there too.
Also, on NVidia's driver site i can only see the 376.33 drivers, maybe it's because i'm on Windows 7 64-bit?


----------



## Hequaqua

Here is a link to the 376.60 one though...you can try it if ya want. There is a Windows 7 listed at the bottom of the page:

http://www.guru3d.com/files-details/geforce-376-60-hotfix-driver-download.html

Be sure to run DDU.

I would check the settings in the NCP as well....Put the performance mode in global to Adaptive. Then choose your games and change it to Maximum. Also set it to single display if you are running more than one monitor.

I would run some of the benchmarks and see what happens.

If it were me I would do the things I mentioned, and if it is still doing it, I would contact Gigabyte. The card should still be under warranty.

One more thing....if you can remember.....try to install the last driver that you new that worked. They should still be on your C: drive in the nVidia folder.

I will continue to think about this while you try a few things.









Note: Looking at your rig specs and the specs for the card, you are cutting it close on the PSU wattage. Try gaming without the Power limit set to 116%. You might try going negative on the core clock just to see if perhaps the system is drawing too much for your PSU. I wouldn't think that would be a issue, but I had random crashes on BF1 with my 970's and I had a bad connection somewhere in my rig. Once it reset all of them, the crashes stopped. That, and I also bought a better PSU.

EDIT: On the power connectors to the card, are you using two cables, or the connections on just one?


----------



## gasparspeed

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Hequaqua*
> 
> Here is a link to the 376.60 one though...you can try it if ya want. There is a Windows 7 listed at the bottom of the page:
> 
> http://www.guru3d.com/files-details/geforce-376-60-hotfix-driver-download.html
> 
> Be sure to run DDU.
> 
> I would check the settings in the NCP as well....Put the performance mode in global to Adaptive. Then choose your games and change it to Maximum. Also set it to single display if you are running more than one monitor.
> 
> I would run some of the benchmarks and see what happens.
> 
> If it were me I would do the things I mentioned, and if it is still doing it, I would contact Gigabyte. The card should still be under warranty.
> 
> One more thing....if you can remember.....try to install the last driver that you new that worked. They should still be on your C: drive in the nVidia folder.
> 
> I will continue to think about this while you try a few things.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Note: Looking at your rig specs and the specs for the card, you are cutting it close on the PSU wattage. Try gaming without the Power limit set to 116%. You might try going negative on the core clock just to see if perhaps the system is drawing too much for your PSU. I wouldn't think that would be a issue, but I had random crashes on BF1 with my 970's and I had a bad connection somewhere in my rig. Once it reset all of them, the crashes stopped. That, and I also bought a better PSU.
> 
> EDIT: On the power connectors to the card, are you using two cables, or the connections on just one?


I'll try those drivers, thank you!









I already tried running the card @ the NVIDIA reference stock clocks (had to underclock -128Mhz on the core and -60 or so on the mem ) still happened. Also, power limit does not affect the shutdowns, it still happens @ the maximum and minimum power limit settings, I really don't think it's the PSU since i already tried it on the same sistem with an slightly OCd GTX 480 and ran fine. Also, undervolted the CPU just in case it was the total power draw but didn't really make a difference. I also saw a previous post where you mention those bad PSU connections and i did check every single connection to the PSU and hardware and i double checked them, the are good.

I'm running the 8+6-pins from a single cable but i'll install a second one so i can run a 8-pin from cable #1 and the 6-pin from the #2 just in case (i've had it running this way for a year and it never failed)

If I remember correctly, in the past i had the 364.00 ? (or some 36x.00) installed and ran fine, i also remember some 362.xx drivers also running fine, I really never had any driver problem with this card. I don't have them anymore since i delete the installers on the NVIdia folder







but i can re-download them from NVidia i think.


----------



## Hequaqua

OK.

Well....try the two cables on the card and let's see what happens.

If after all this....and it is still happening, I would contact Gigabyte and see what they have to say. It could just be a failing card.


----------



## GaToMaLaCo

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *gasparspeed*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Hequaqua*
> 
> Here is a link to the 376.60 one though...you can try it if ya want. There is a Windows 7 listed at the bottom of the page:
> 
> http://www.guru3d.com/files-details/geforce-376-60-hotfix-driver-download.html
> 
> Be sure to run DDU.
> 
> I would check the settings in the NCP as well....Put the performance mode in global to Adaptive. Then choose your games and change it to Maximum. Also set it to single display if you are running more than one monitor.
> 
> I would run some of the benchmarks and see what happens.
> 
> If it were me I would do the things I mentioned, and if it is still doing it, I would contact Gigabyte. The card should still be under warranty.
> 
> One more thing....if you can remember.....try to install the last driver that you new that worked. They should still be on your C: drive in the nVidia folder.
> 
> I will continue to think about this while you try a few things.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Note: Looking at your rig specs and the specs for the card, you are cutting it close on the PSU wattage. Try gaming without the Power limit set to 116%. You might try going negative on the core clock just to see if perhaps the system is drawing too much for your PSU. I wouldn't think that would be a issue, but I had random crashes on BF1 with my 970's and I had a bad connection somewhere in my rig. Once it reset all of them, the crashes stopped. That, and I also bought a better PSU.
> 
> EDIT: On the power connectors to the card, are you using two cables, or the connections on just one?
> 
> 
> 
> I'll try those drivers, thank you!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I already tried running the card @ the NVIDIA reference stock clocks (had to underclock -128Mhz on the core and -60 or so on the mem ) still happened. Also, power limit does not affect the shutdowns, it still happens @ the maximum and minimum power limit settings, I really don't think it's the PSU since i already tried it on the same sistem with an slightly OCd GTX 480 and ran fine. Also, undervolted the CPU just in case it was the total power draw but didn't really make a difference. I also saw a previous post where you mention those bad PSU connections and i did check every single connection to the PSU and hardware and i double checked them, the are good.
> 
> I'm running the 8+6-pins from a single cable but i'll install a second one so i can run a 8-pin from cable #1 and the 6-pin from the #2 just in case (i've had it running this way for a year and it never failed)
> 
> If I remember correctly, in the past i had the 364.00 ? (or some 36x.00) installed and ran fine, i also remember some 362.xx drivers also running fine, I really never had any driver problem with this card. I don't have them anymore since i delete the installers on the NVIdia folder
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> but i can re-download them from NVidia i think.
Click to expand...

Seems also that your 550w PSU may be struggling to deliver enough power. You might want to disable your cpu overclock and test if the system is stable just with the video card.


----------



## DeathAngel74

362.00 and 373.06 work fine so far.


----------



## khanmein

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *gasparspeed*
> 
> Hey guys, i'm still having problems with shutdowns with my GTX 970. Before really going for a RMA, i recorded this video so i can show you exactly what happens (pretty difficult to explain actually, even more since i'm not a native english speaker :S) so maybe anyone has a suggestion or something
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Here is the video:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This time i also noticed that GPU load ALWAYS sticks to 100% (which it didn't do before). So I tried to eliminate the GPU load by running a very low resolution (640x480) to create a more CPU bound scenario, and still the GPU load was between 60-70% and also the GPU power was arround 190-200W (which i'm not sure if it's normal when running @ full stock).


PSU issue & not related with GPU


----------



## tashcz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *gasparspeed*
> 
> Hey guys, i'm still having problems with shutdowns with my GTX 970. Before really going for a RMA, i recorded this video so i can show you exactly what happens (pretty difficult to explain actually, even more since i'm not a native english speaker :S) so maybe anyone has a suggestion or something
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Here is the video:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This time i also noticed that GPU load ALWAYS sticks to 100% (which it didn't do before). So I tried to eliminate the GPU load by running a very low resolution (640x480) to create a more CPU bound scenario, and still the GPU load was between 60-70% and also the GPU power was arround 190-200W (which i'm not sure if it's normal when running @ full stock).


Enable VSync?


----------



## gasparspeed

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *GaToMaLaCo*
> 
> Seems also that your 550w PSU may be struggling to deliver enough power. You might want to disable your cpu overclock and test if the system is stable just with the video card.


CPU isn't overclocked. It's actually undervolted do It doesn't uses that much power. Still there's no difference between undervolted and full stock, it just keeps shutting down.


----------



## GaToMaLaCo

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *gasparspeed*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *GaToMaLaCo*
> 
> Seems also that your 550w PSU may be struggling to deliver enough power. You might want to disable your cpu overclock and test if the system is stable just with the video card.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> CPU isn't overclocked. It's actually undervolted do It doesn't uses that much power. Still there's no difference between undervolted and full stock, it just keeps shutting down.
Click to expand...

Still I would try another PSU if I were you.


----------



## tashcz

Did you try enabling vsync as I stated... if you don't use it, you get a almost constant 100% GPU usage since the GPU tries to produce as many frames as it can even if it doesn't need to...


----------



## microchidism

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *tashcz*
> 
> Did you try enabling vsync as I stated... if you don't use it, you get a almost constant 100% GPU usage since the GPU tries to produce as many frames as it can even if it doesn't need to...


I think this guy is giving you some solid advice


----------



## gasparspeed

Ok, i'll try enabling VSync and also swapping the PSU.
But, about the VSYNC, before i wasn't using it (never used VSYNC actually) and it still wouldn't reach a solid 100% of usage at almost any time, on the heaviest games i tried at max settings usually got kinda stuck at 99% but always jumping between 90-100%, now it stucks at 100%, so it's still a bit weird.
Just re-installed the card (had it swapped to other PC to try it and it worked *fine* on other PC) and installed the second PCI-E power cable, i'll give it a shot now, thanks for the advices


----------



## tashcz

It can't reach 100% GPU usage while you're using VSync, that's the whole point. It will limit your FPS to your monitor Hz so you have a smooth picture and don't waste the GPU's power. If there wasn't VSync you'd get like 5000FPS in games like Age of Empires or some older games, and you can't do anything with it since you'll only see 60 image changes per second (I'm saying in case you're using a standard 60Hz monitor). I almost never reach 100% GPU, not even while playing GTA V almost maxed out, and that is the point, don't waste power when you don't need it. Once I disable VSync, everything gets a lot hotter and my watts from the wall socket rise up, but there's no performance improvement since it's already capped at 60FPS with VSync.

Note this is a workaround till you find out your main problem, it's either overheating the GPU or a bad PSU. My G1 970 @ 1503MHz and 1.25V draws ~400W while using Valley or Heaven, meaning almost no CPU is used in that case. So power above 400W is left for the CPU to be used, if you can fit in with that, you're fine, but with a 550W PSU, not knowing how much W or amps you have on +12V rail, you're probably left with about 100-150W, which isn't enough in most cases. And that's maxing out your PSU.


----------



## tashcz

By the way, not using VSync in most games, except first person shooters, can cause major issues with image quality. You get a much smoother experience with using Vsync but with a price of a bit input lag, that mostly matters only in FPS games. I didn't like it at start but now I can't play any games except FPS without VSync.


----------



## gasparspeed

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *tashcz*
> 
> By the way, not using VSync in most games, except first person shooters, can cause major issues with image quality. You get a much smoother experience with using Vsync but with a price of a bit input lag, that mostly matters only in FPS games. I didn't like it at start but now I can't play any games except FPS without VSync.


I see, i usually use my XL2411Z monitor (144Hz), but now for testing i'm using a 1360x768 TV (no problem tho, it can do 1080p too, just at 60Hz and a bit blurry, but i'm not sure if that will affect the results).
My PSU has 45.8 Amps on the 12V rail and is rated 550W @ 50ºC (also, it's a Supernova G2, not any cheapo PSU). The power usage i see on the GPU is usually arround 190-200W (in HWInfo, maybe real watts are a bit off), still, in worst case scenario / using the full 300Ws it can draw from the 8+6 pin + PCI-E slot i should have left 250W for a 4790K @ stock and undervolted which is plenty enough for it.
I can see your point with VSYNC and will definitely try it, but i really wouldn't think its a wattage problem, but it may be a PSU problem.


----------



## gasparspeed

Well, just finished trying to run games with VSYNC and it still shuts down. I have installed the second PCI-E power cable and even running the 8+6 PCI-E cables from different cables it still shutdowns. I also tried limiting the power limit manually and found out that if i limit the power to 60% only it won't shutdown... But just after closing the game (after 30 mins of playing) it just BSOD (apparently it was a "WHEA uncorrectable error" (hardware related) so i guess the card didn't liked running with so little power.
Here's a chart with the results:


So there has to be either the PSU not handling well the load (which is a bit unbelievable since i ran a GTX 480 OCd on this same PSU and setup) or the card is somehow overheating, but on all the tests the card only reached like 66ºC (and throught this whole year it has been running at that temp without problems) and triggering some thermal protection (because that's what looks like when it shuts down). I'm sure tho it's not the motherboard or CPU.
Also, i've been monitoring CPU and PSU voltages and load, the CPU only draws 35W when gaming (not sure if it's accurate, but it could be since the CPU load is 18% only) and all the 12V, 5V and 3.3V from the PSU are running perfectly on their voltage.


----------



## Hequaqua

Download Adia64 and run the stress test, and include the GPU(you can exclude the disks). It should pretty much max out your PSU.

OCCT PSU test is also a good one to try.

To me....it's pointing toward the GPU or the PSU. It doesn't appear to drivers or particular game.

Edit: OCCT PSU test is what showed me what was wrong. All three of 3.3v 5v 12v all dropped under the allowable %.

Here is a chart that will give you a idea of what is tolerable:


----------



## gasparspeed

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Hequaqua*
> 
> Download Adia64 and run the stress test, and include the GPU(you can exclude the disks). It should pretty much max out your PSU.
> 
> OCCT PSU test is also a good one to try.
> 
> To me....it's pointing toward the GPU or the PSU. It doesn't appear to drivers or particular game.
> 
> Edit: OCCT PSU test is what showed me what was wrong. All three of 3.3v 5v 12v all dropped under the allowable %.
> 
> Here is a chart that will give you a idea of what is tolerable:


In AIDA64 test i tried to run it for 15 minutes (same time it needed to shutdown with games), excluding the harddrives i got rock stable 12.168V, 5.040V and 3.324V so i guess voltage coming from the PSU was good. But the GPU is only getting 150W of power when running this test (running at stock 100% power limit), it loads more the CPU rather than the GPU. And i'm getting 87-89W of power on the CPU Package (with my 1.14V VCore setting, right at it's rated TDP), 70-75ºC on the CPU. No throtteling neither on CPU or GPU too.
I'm also getting a pretty annoying coil whine from my GTX970, not loud but annoying.
And then, suddenly after *14* minutes, it shut down. No warnings, voltage was still rock solid, same as GPU an CPU power, all at the same levels, temps were good too (75ºC CPU and 62ºC GPU), the _only_ thing that was changing were motherboard VRM temps that were @ 45ºC (nothing really too hot, could touch the heatsinks without burning me or something).

*EDIT*; I just tried again AIDA64 this time swapping the PSU with _another_ EVGA Supernova G2 550W PSU. Still had the same result.
Either it's not enough wattage or the GPU overheating or something, but i find hard to belive 550W isn't enough for a 4790K/GTX970 combo...
Sadly tho, i don't have any other PSU to try (neither a different PSU or a higher wattage one).


----------



## Hequaqua

Odd.

Take the GPU out. Use the graphics from the CPU, and run Adia again. Exclude the GPU portion and see if it shuts down.

If it does then it sounds like it's something besides the 970. If it doesn't then I would think about RMA'ing the GPU.


----------



## gasparspeed

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Hequaqua*
> 
> Odd.
> 
> Take the GPU out. Use the graphics from the CPU, and run Adia again. Exclude the GPU portion and see if it shuts down.
> 
> If it does then it sounds like it's something besides the 970. If it doesn't then I would think about RMA'ing the GPU.


It's been 30 minutes doing the AIDA64 test and is still going good. The only difference is the motherboard's VRMs sensors are 3-4ºC cooler than with the GTX970 installed (because of the heat the card makes) other than that, all the temps are the same and is still running good. I guess i'll get the RMA then...


----------



## Hequaqua

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *gasparspeed*
> 
> It's been 30 minutes doing the AIDA64 test and is still going good. The only difference is the motherboard's VRMs sensors are 3-4ºC cooler than with the GTX970 installed (because of the heat the card makes) other than that, all the temps are the same and is still running good. I guess i'll get the RMA then...


That's good on one hand.....

Do you have another rig you can put the 970 in and see if you get the same behavior?

That would tell your for sure if it's the card.


----------



## gasparspeed

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Hequaqua*
> 
> That's good on one hand.....
> 
> Do you have another rig you can put the 970 in and see if you get the same behavior?
> 
> That would tell your for sure if it's the card.


Yes, and I already tried that, it's my "Weekend Rig" on my sig it even has the same PSU (it's the one i just used to do the PSU swap).
Had the card installed for 2 whole weeks, not a single shutdown, that's why i was not sure if it was really the GPU going bad.
I never had a problem like this and that's why i'm so confused, the card works fine on other systems, but on my i7 it just shutdowns, and on my i7 system, any card works great too. It's just the 970/i7 combo that doesn't work.


----------



## hurricane28

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *gasparspeed*
> 
> It's been 30 minutes doing the AIDA64 test and is still going good. The only difference is the motherboard's VRMs sensors are 3-4ºC cooler than with the GTX970 installed (because of the heat the card makes) other than that, all the temps are the same and is still running good. I guess i'll get the RMA then...


Aida is a very poor stability test program which is why people prefer IBT AVX or Prime95..

Use something more demanding like, heaven 4.0 or valley. It will stress the GPU harder than Aida can and find stability issues faster.


----------



## gasparspeed

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *hurricane28*
> 
> Aida is a very poor stability test program which is why people prefer IBT AVX or Prime95..
> 
> Use something more demanding like, heaven 4.0 or valley. It will stress the GPU harder than Aida can and find stability issues faster.


It already crashes with AIDA or anything that gives the GPU a little load (i mean, BeamNG isn't a very demanding game but it still produces the shutdown), probably Heaven or Valley (if they run for 10-15 mins) will have the same effect.
Anyways i'm downloading it and i'll give it a go.


----------



## Hequaqua

OK.

I agree, sounds like a GPU issue after pulling it without any crashes.

Bummer man.


----------



## microchidism

I skimmed through, does this summary seem correct?

-Every time the GPU gets used over a certain amount on your main rig it shuts down

-When you limit the GPU usage it does not shut down

-When you swap the GPU to your second rig with the exact same PSU it does not shut down

-Seems that when your main rig hits a certain level of power draw through the PCI connectors, which is directly related to gpu usage, your computer shuts off

so all you would have to do is swap your second rigs PSU to your main rig to be certain


----------



## gasparspeed

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *microchidism*
> 
> I skimmed through, does this summary seem correct?
> 
> -Every time the GPU gets used over a certain amount on your main rig it shuts down
> 
> -When you limit the GPU usage it does not shut down
> 
> -When you swap the GPU to your second rig with the exact same PSU it does not shut down
> 
> -Seems that when your main rig hits a certain level of power draw through the PCI connectors, which is directly related to gpu usage, your computer shuts off
> 
> so all you would have to do is swap your second rigs PSU to your main rig to be certain


They're the same PSU (same model i mean), and i did swap them and was still getting the shutdowns.
Also, last point isn't really exact, since it stays for those 10-15 minutes before the shutdown at the same power draw and really doesn't changes or runs bad, it runs perfectly until it just randomly shuts down, it's like if it had a timer to shutdown the PC after X minutes playing.


----------



## microchidism

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *gasparspeed*
> 
> They're the same PSU (same model i mean), and i did swap them and was still getting the shutdowns.
> Also, last point isn't really exact, since it stays for those 10-15 minutes before the shutdown at the same power draw and really doesn't changes or runs bad, it runs perfectly until it just randomly shuts down, it's like if it had a timer to shutdown the PC after X minutes playing.


Hm ok so I think you mentioned you tried swapping your gtx 480 and when you did that you had no problems?


----------



## gasparspeed

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *microchidism*
> 
> Hm ok so I think you mentioned you tried swapping your gtx 480 and when you did that you had no problems?


Yep, no problems at all when running my GTX 480.

It's sad because i really liked how this 970 performed...


----------



## microchidism

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *gasparspeed*
> 
> Yep, no problems at all when running my GTX 480.
> 
> It's sad because i really liked how this 970 performed...


Who is your card manufacturer btw?


----------



## gasparspeed

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *microchidism*
> 
> Who is your card manufacturer btw?


It's a Gigabyte G1 Gaming


----------



## microchidism

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *gasparspeed*
> 
> It's a Gigabyte G1 Gaming


Was about to say if it was evga it would be kind of funny as mine stopped working last week

anyhows I think gigabyte has a pretty good rma policy so i'm sure they will take care of you


----------



## Hequaqua

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *gasparspeed*
> 
> It's a Gigabyte G1 Gaming


Any luck or did you just end up starting a RMA?


----------



## gasparspeed

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Hequaqua*
> 
> Any luck or did you just end up starting a RMA?


No Luck








Had to get the RMA. Now, the thing is, they have to test It and I Hope It fails their test too, if not i'll be stuck with a faulty card...
Just worried about that, and also, since they're like "legacy-ish" now, I Hope that the new card they'll send isn't a refurb one... (I did the RMA with the store where i bought It originally)


----------



## microchidism

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *gasparspeed*
> 
> No Luck
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Had to get the RMA. Now, the thing is, they have to test It and I Hope It fails their test too, if not i'll be stuck with a faulty card...
> Just worried about that, and also, since they're like "legacy-ish" now, I Hope that the new card they'll send isn't a refurb one... (I did the RMA with the store where i bought It originally)


It will most likely be a refurb one, that is what most manufacturers do


----------



## gasparspeed

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *microchidism*
> 
> It will most likely be a refurb one, that is what most manufacturers do


Then, at least i hope it clocks similarly to my card out of the box (1405Mhz, is that the average on 970s?)


----------



## microchidism

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *gasparspeed*
> 
> Then, at least i hope it clocks similarly to my card out of the box (1405Mhz, is that the average on 970s?)


Most will be right around there


----------



## Hequaqua

Most of the time, the turnaround is so quick, they don't check most cards. If they see something visually out of place then they might actually test it. I had to RMA my motherboard, they sent one out like next day. It was a different board. I don't think it was a refurb though...I mean it looked brand spanking new.

I've had it back for over a year, and not a single issue. Of course, in the end, it wasn't the motherboard to start with. I had fried the CPU.









Got the CPU replaced via Intel. Cost me like 28.00.(that was with the shipping both ways)


----------



## gasparspeed

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Hequaqua*
> 
> Most of the time, the turnaround is so quick, they don't check most cards. If they see something visually out of place then they might actually test it. I had to RMA my motherboard, they sent one out like next day. It was a different board. I don't think it was a refurb though...I mean it looked brand spanking new.
> 
> I've had it back for over a year, and not a single issue. Of course, in the end, it wasn't the motherboard to start with. I had fried the CPU.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Got the CPU replaced via Intel. Cost me like 28.00.(that was with the shipping both ways)


Well, that was true, they got the card today at 11am and at 13am i already got a reply, they don't have more stock of GTX970s (only refurbs) and since they won't get more 970 since they aren't produced anymore they gave me back a FULL 100% PRICE REFUND including the shipping price!!! Literally 375€ (that's exactly 400$)! I can't even belive it lol
Anyways, thanks everyone for your help!









EDIT: Also, @Hequaqua, that CPU replacement was with the Intel extended warranty? or just regular RMA?


----------



## [email protected]

I had tons of artifacts today on my monitor and i restarted my PC and it worked fine. Is this a cause of bad DVI CABLE? I ran a memory test and there were no errors. Do you think dvi cables does this? I doubt it's my PSU. Everything is fine and my CPU is fine too. Nothing is overclocked at all.

Drivers are new too and should never cause any problems and they don't. I honestly think it could have been my dvi cable. It was like white rectangle pixels everywhere that's all. Never seen that before. Could it be my monitor?

Advice?


----------



## Hequaqua

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *gasparspeed*
> 
> Well, that was true, they got the card today at 11am and at 13am i already got a reply, they don't have more stock of GTX970s (only refurbs) and since they won't get more 970 since they aren't produced anymore they gave me back a FULL 100% PRICE REFUND including the shipping price!!! Literally 375€ (that's exactly 400$)! I can't even belive it lol
> Anyways, thanks everyone for your help!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> EDIT: Also, @Hequaqua, that CPU replacement was with the Intel extended warranty? or just regular RMA?


I am guessing it was the warranty. They didn't ask a single question. They cross-shipped me a new CPU with a label to send the old one back. They did put a charge against my credit card until the original was received back to them.

Great news on your card though! What are you going to get?









Quote:


> Originally Posted by *[email protected]*
> 
> I had tons of artifacts today on my monitor and i restarted my PC and it worked fine. Is this a cause of bad DVI CABLE? I ran a memory test and there were no errors. Do you think dvi cables does this? I doubt it's my PSU. Everything is fine and my CPU is fine too. Nothing is overclocked at all.
> 
> Drivers are new too and should never cause any problems and they don't. I honestly think it could have been my dvi cable. It was like white rectangle pixels everywhere that's all. Never seen that before. Could it be my monitor?
> 
> Advice?


Could be the cable. Normal artifacts are like colored pixels everywhere. If your card has more that one DVI, try the other one. If it continues, roll back a driver set and see. I would also run DDU and install the latest driver if you haven't already. There are so many variables anymore, they can be hard to pin down.


----------



## gasparspeed

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Hequaqua*
> 
> I am guessing it was the warranty. They didn't ask a single question. They cross-shipped me a new CPU with a label to send the old one back. They did put a charge against my credit card until the original was received back to them.
> 
> Great news on your card though! What are you going to get?


I think i'll get an 8 gig RX480 (kinda wanted to go back to AMD and this is the perfect excuse since they are in sale right now), now the difficult thing is to choose which RX480, i was thinking either the XFX GTR Black Edition or the MSI Gaming X, either way i can't wait to get it and see the difference


----------



## Hequaqua

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *gasparspeed*
> 
> I think i'll get an 8 gig RX480 (kinda wanted to go back to AMD and this is the perfect excuse since they are in sale right now), now the difficult thing is to choose which RX480, i was thinking either the XFX GTR Black Edition or the MSI Gaming X, either way i can't wait to get it and see the difference


Both my 970's were MSI love them. My son has a RX470, for the price it's a pretty decent card. I went cheap this time...got a pretty good deal on my PNY 1060. I still have one MSI 970. I kept the better overclocker.









I throw it in once a month for the fold-a-thon.


----------



## [email protected]

What is DDU? Also there were no colors just white ones... but yea could be just the drivers itself or is it actually the cable. I notice it was sitting under my monitor and i had to move it out since it was sitting on the cable. It could be that too. This has never happened to me before but so far the PC is acting normal and fine right now. I am just keeping an eye on it. For now..


----------



## Hequaqua

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *[email protected]*
> 
> What is DDU? Also there were no colors just white ones... but yea could be just the drivers itself or is it actually the cable. I notice it was sitting under my monitor and i had to move it out since it was sitting on the cable. It could be that too. This has never happened to me before but so far the PC is acting normal and fine right now. I am just keeping an eye on it. For now..


DDU is used to remove all the old drivers. When you install a new driver there are sometimes fragments of the old ones still in the registry.

Here is a link:

http://www.guru3d.com/files-details/display-driver-uninstaller-download.html

I normally unpack it on my desktop. Then I start in safe mode and run it. It's not real difficult, but if you aren't having any more issues. I would just leave it. I've read that if the first three numbers of the driver are the same, that it's OK to just install the newer driver. If they aren't, I've read where you should run DDU.


----------



## XanderTheGoober

i found an MSI GTX 970 on a local sale page on the facetube for $150. Is this a decent deal or just average?


----------



## microchidism

I would say that is decent, 20-40 bucks less than ebay


----------



## Hequaqua

Well...it's been a while since I dropped by this thread. Since I stopped keeping the benchmarks for each driver set I've been a bit bored.

I recently bought Deus Ex: Mankind Divided. I really bought it for the benchmark, but the game isn't too bad. I really haven't played it a lot though. Anyway, I got curious as to how the GTX 970 would fair in it. It is one of the most graphical intensive games out right now. It also supports DX12.

First up, a head-to-head comparison using the game presets. I used Ultra/Very High/High. No MSAA. The settings are listed in the table.

*Deus Ex: Mankind Divided Benchmark Driver 378.57 GTX 1060 v GTX 970*

I was actually shocked when I saw these results.









First that the 970 was beating the 1060, and that DX12 really sucks. I would like to blame the game, but honestly, both cards suffer in DX12. The Division/BF1/Deus EX...all lose FPS.

So then I decided to use FRAPS to capture the benchmark results into a csv file. I dropped those in this new(to me anyway) program called FLAT(Frame Latency Analytics Tool). I believe the actual benchmark is about 98 seconds. I didn't want to get spikes at the beginning or end, so I set it to capture 95 seconds. Interesting results. These are DX11 btw.

Frame Times:


Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!







FPS(Max/Avg/Low):


Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!







Variability and Stuttering:


Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!







Comparable FPS:


Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!







Looks like the GTX 970 wins across the board. I can make one note though. OC'ing the 970 to 1544/8300 I saw no increase anywhere. A bit odd.







OC'ing the 1060 to produce better numbers.

Having that 970 in there with its static clocks was nice!







I'm glad I didn't spend the big money on a 1070/1080. I'm not saying they are bad cards, but they are just Maxwell on speed. Well, with lower power and voltage.









EDIT: I forgot to mention, that going over the 3.5gb of Vram on the 970, NOT A ISSUE.


----------



## kanttii

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Hequaqua*
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> Well...it's been a while since I dropped by this thread. Since I stopped keeping the benchmarks for each driver set I've been a bit bored.
> 
> I recently bought Deus Ex: Mankind Divided. I really bought it for the benchmark, but the game isn't too bad. I really haven't played it a lot though. Anyway, I got curious as to how the GTX 970 would fair in it. It is one of the most graphical intensive games out right now. It also supports DX12.
> 
> First up, a head-to-head comparison using the game presets. I used Ultra/Very High/High. No MSAA. The settings are listed in the table.
> 
> *Deus Ex: Mankind Divided Benchmark Driver 378.57 GTX 1060 v GTX 970*
> 
> I was actually shocked when I saw these results.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> First that the 970 was beating the 1060, and that DX12 really sucks. I would like to blame the game, but honestly, both cards suffer in DX12. The Division/BF1/Deus EX...all lose FPS.
> 
> So then I decided to use FRAPS to capture the benchmark results into a csv file. I dropped those in this new(to me anyway) program called FLAT(Frame Latency Analytics Tool). I believe the actual benchmark is about 98 seconds. I didn't want to get spikes at the beginning or end, so I set it to capture 95 seconds. Interesting results. These are DX11 btw.
> 
> Frame Times:
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> FPS(Max/Avg/Low):
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Variability and Stuttering:
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Comparable FPS:
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Looks like the GTX 970 wins across the board. I can make one note though. OC'ing the 970 to 1544/8300 I saw no increase anywhere. A bit odd.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> OC'ing the 1060 to produce better numbers.
> 
> Having that 970 in there with its static clocks was nice!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I'm glad I didn't spend the big money on a 1070/1080. I'm not saying they are bad cards, but they are just Maxwell on speed. Well, with lower power and voltage.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> EDIT: I forgot to mention, that going over the 3.5gb of Vram on the 970, NOT A ISSUE.


Wow! That's very surprising indeed







thank you for sharing. Could the difference come from the 970 having 20-30% more transistors / shaders, ROPs, TMUs etc?


Spoiler: Why I got the 1080 instead of 1060



I had to get the 1080 because of this 3440x1440 resolution but even this at 2055-2088MHz core and 11GHz memory isn't enough to run my games at 60FPS with 2xMSAA! I worked day and night to get more cash and I'm now waiting for i7-7700k, Maximus IX Hero and 32GB Trident Z to arrive. I'll also do a complete reinstall of Windows 10 instead of installing it on top of the old stuff. It'll take days to back everything up and prepare my drives, but I think it'll be worth it at least for work use (virtualization etc). It all costs way too much to be comfortable but I didn't see any other option to get an enjoyable experience with this monitor! The new mobo will support SLI too but I'm not sure if I wanna go that way...maybe if the price drops at least 30% more to 400-500eur..


The 1080 doesn't feel near as good as when I had the 970 and scoured this thread and the forums for tips and tricks to get the most out of it! Thank you guys for all the help, you taught me a lot, especially @Hequaqua!


----------



## GeneO

Nice comparison, the 970 is holding its own against the 1060. I don't think a 970 bettering a 1060 is justification for not getting 1070 or 1080 though. My 1070 pretty much smokes my 970, and it overclocks better.

Pascal gets most of its performance over its corresponding Maxwell by higher clocks. Apparently the 970 can overcome that with more shaders etc. You may feel the VRAM difference on higher resolutions, not 1080p.


----------



## Hequaqua

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kanttii*
> 
> Wow! That's very surprising indeed
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> thank you for sharing. Could the difference come from the 970 having 20-30% more transistors / shaders, ROPs, TMUs etc?
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Why I got the 1080 instead of 1060
> 
> 
> 
> I had to get the 1080 because of this 3440x1440 resolution but even this at 2055-2088MHz core and 11GHz memory isn't enough to run my games at 60FPS with 2xMSAA! I worked day and night to get more cash and I'm now waiting for i7-7700k, Maximus IX Hero and 32GB Trident Z to arrive. I'll also do a complete reinstall of Windows 10 instead of installing it on top of the old stuff. It'll take days to back everything up and prepare my drives, but I think it'll be worth it at least for work use (virtualization etc). It all costs way too much to be comfortable but I didn't see any other option to get an enjoyable experience with this monitor! The new mobo will support SLI too but I'm not sure if I wanna go that way...maybe if the price drops at least 30% more to 400-500eur..
> 
> 
> The 1080 doesn't feel near as good as when I had the 970 and scoured this thread and the forums for tips and tricks to get the most out of it! Thank you guys for all the help, you taught me a lot, especially @Hequaqua!


Glad I could help! Thanks. I just couldn't bring myself to spend that kind of money.







Not to game at 1080p anyway. MSAA is one tough setting. I tried to run in on a few runs...and quickly turned it off.








Quote:


> Originally Posted by *GeneO*
> 
> Nice comparison, the 970 is holding its own against the 1060. I don't think a 970 bettering a 1060 is justification for not getting 1070 or 1080 though. My 1070 pretty much smokes my 970, and it overclocks better.
> 
> Pascal gets most of its performance over its corresponding Maxwell by higher clocks. Apparently the 970 can overcome that with more shaders etc. You may feel the VRAM difference on higher resolutions, not 1080p.


I agree. As I said above, the pricing for the 1070/1080 is/was horrible in my opinion. I don't think they are bad cards really. They use less power, less voltage, and have higher clocks. I haven't had the chance to mess with the 70/80's, so I can only comment on the 1060. It overclocks pretty well, but I would much rather a card where I can set a static clock, with a max voltage and be done. Pascal is so sensitive to thermal, voltage, power. It was nice to see 1506/[email protected] throughout all the runs yesterday, not matter what temp the card was hitting(about 61° tops btw).

I don't know why I didn't try some runs with the [email protected] higher rez though! Doh! It did appear that the game was controlling the amount of Vram really well. When I get some more time, I'll throw it back in and see.


----------



## kanttii

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Hequaqua*
> 
> Glad I could help! Thanks. I just couldn't bring myself to spend that kind of money.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Not to game at 1080p anyway. MSAA is one tough setting. I tried to run in on a few runs...and quickly turned it off.


Yeah! At 1080p the GTX 970&1060 and RX 480 are to be great. Higher resolutions like this 3440x1440 they just can't cope with, unfortunately.

At 2xMSAA my modded GTA V uses about 6.5GB VRAM at very high settings. The performance is just about the same as on Full HD with the 970, it runs at 38-60 FPS, average was maybe around 45 I think, making it playable while looking good. This makes the 649 euros I paid worth it, I can enjoy the game without too big sacrifices whenever I have time to play which is pretty rare...but now I can enjoy, finally! Maybe I'll now complete the story, at 28.4% now







I think I could start over too when the next holidays come







it's so much fun.


----------



## khanmein

@kanttii do u have any shuttering once u hit above 1xx fps with your i5-4670K?


----------



## kanttii

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *khanmein*
> 
> @kanttii do u have any shuttering once u hit above 1xx fps with your i5-4670K?


Dunno since I never get above 100 fps, really, in it and I'm using my monitor (PG348Q) at 60hz to avoid the issues overclocking creates.

However, I toned the settings down, disabled g-sync and v-sync, but max fps was at 140, not over 160, so I couldn't see any drops.

I don't consider that a real issue though. At least not for me. It works well enough at max 60fps so I'm happy







it also works well if I put the monitor to 90hz and tone the settings down to achieve that fps. If I had the new 240hz monitor, then it might be an issue, but... Do you get the drops?


----------



## khanmein

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kanttii*
> 
> Dunno since I never get above 100 fps, really, in it and I'm using my monitor (PG348Q) at 60hz to avoid the issues overclocking creates.
> 
> However, I toned the settings down, disabled g-sync and v-sync, but max fps was at 140, not over 160, so I couldn't see any drops.
> 
> I don't consider that a real issue though. At least not for me. It works well enough at max 60fps so I'm happy
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> it also works well if I put the monitor to 90hz and tone the settings down to achieve that fps. If I had the new 240hz monitor, then it might be an issue, but... Do you get the drops?


every games i played also 60 fps so far no shuttering.


----------



## DeathAngel74

I had a lot of stuttering with my old 4460 (Dell xps 8900) and 4790k. gone now with 6700k


----------



## Hequaqua

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *GeneO*
> 
> Nice comparison, the 970 is holding its own against the 1060. I don't think a 970 bettering a 1060 is justification for not getting 1070 or 1080 though. My 1070 pretty much smokes my 970, and it overclocks better.
> 
> Pascal gets most of its performance over its corresponding Maxwell by higher clocks. Apparently the 970 can overcome that with more shaders etc. *You may feel the VRAM difference on higher resolutions, not 1080p.*


I'm not trying to compare the 970 or the 1060 to a 1070 really. I was just trying to see how well the 970 holds up. If I had a 1070 to test I would though.









Anyway.....I ran the same set of benchmarks at 1440p. I used the same settings as for the others. I added those, and made another spreadsheet. Take a look at the results. Even at 1440p, it's beating the 1060.









*Deus Ex:Mankind Divided Benchmarks 1080p/1440p Driver 378.57*

*[email protected] Very High Preset*

Frame Times:


Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!







FPS:


Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!







Variability and Stuttering:


Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!







Comparable FPS:


Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!







The only odd thing I saw was the very first run on the GTX970 in DX12. The Vram pushed over 4gb. That wasn't what was odd. It was the two runs afterwards(those are included in the spreadsheet above). It was almost like the card/game found the limit on the first run then self-adjusted. On Very High the 970 was over the 3.5gb for all the runs. On Ultra is was setting at the limit for the card.









Here is a screen shot of the score for the first run. It wasn't just a little off from the other two, it was way off.


Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!







I also ran all these on the RX470. I haven't gotten those numbers together yet. I will probably make another spreadsheet and post those in the 480/470 owners thread when I get them done. I may make a comparison of all three cards at some point. I can already see a issue with the AMD card. DX11 creates a HUGE driver overhead. I've never seen this behavior in ANY benchmark I've ever ran, with any card.

Tease:


Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!







EDIT: I struck all that out....it seemed to be another issue. No driver overhead issues found after re-testing.


----------



## syl1979

It has been quite documented that AMD directx11 driver have high cpu overhead. Then you should recommend nvidia cards for people having low ipc processors (like current amd processors)


----------



## Hequaqua

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *syl1979*
> 
> It has been quite documented that AMD directx11 driver have high cpu overhead. Then you should recommend nvidia cards for people having low ipc processors (like current amd processors)


True, but as I said, I've never seen it this bad....







DX12 and DX11(RX470) on this benchmark as far as frame times goes is night and day. I expected DX11 to be a bit worse, but not that bad.

DX11/DX12(470)


EDIT: I guess some of it might be related to the amount of Vram. This is a 4gb card. Still, it is a AMD sponsored game.









EDIT II: See above post.


----------



## syl1979

Maybe amd put all optimization efforts on dx12 for this game ?


----------



## Zaen

Deus-ex: mankind divided came out without DX12 support, only some months after it released it was supported via patch update. In my testing in the game benchmark i noticed about 2-3 fps less in average between DX11 and now DX12. My rigs is in my sig and i'm also using a GTX970 and as far as i can remember i had very similar values to @Hequaqua and that is without the GPU OC on. If idd the 970 has less clock speed but more shaders then a 1060 give me the shaders anytime








Why force the bottleneck giving more clock for the GPU?

As i play in a 1920x1080 display i don't have problems with Vram with Deus-ex. With C.o.D:Iw is a bit of a different story as i also play with ultra settings on and Vram in Afterburner is always a few bits over 4G, even though in practice this is a 3,5GB+512Mb memory architecture, afterburner skips that Nvidia craziness xD. Even so i'm always running it at a solid 60fps, but i do notice some artifacts here and there sometimes although they don't last long. I do have huge pagefile usage in both, especially in C.o.D: IW and considerable system memory usage as well.

Interesting stuff you finding @Hequaqua, great job









Btw what software is that giving the several core? Seen that before but never knew what it is to try it out


----------



## Hequaqua

If you are talking about the charts...it's called FLAT. I can't remember where I found the link.







You have to use FRAPS with it. In FRAPS, I just use the benchmark(F11) and set it for 95 seconds. Start the benchmark and wait just a sec. FRAPS does work with DX12(no recording), but everything else works. In DX12 you don't have the OSD though.

Even though I can't find a link to it. Here is the file. It's just a exe, no install required. I just kept it in my download folder then made a short cut on the desktop.

FLAT.zip 206k .zip file


It's a pretty neat tool. The only thing I don't like is that I can only open a max of three files! lmao


----------



## Tarts5

Hi, Im doing some overclocking and testing to my card and have a few questions.

1. I can do up to +320 on memory (Hynix) with Heaven Benchmark without any artifacts but I do get some minor display driver crashes and recoveries. Event viewer says "Display driver nvlddmkm stopped responding and has successfully recovered." But these crashes are so minor that Heaven doesnt even crash, just like pauses for a second and keeps on running. Is this still related to too high overclock? Or could it be something else like software/driver problem or maybe a problem with power delivery? I have got an overclocked 4690k and decent (silver) 550W PSU.
Have to tone it down to +260 to not get any driver crashes.
2. Which one is the correct core clock for comparison with others, is it the Boost GPU Clock speed from GPU-Z?

Currently running at:
1627mhz Boost GPU Clock
1883mhz Memory Clock
As I understand, my current Core clock should be decent and memory clock average (for a Hynix memory chip), am I right?


----------



## rfarmer

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Tarts5*
> 
> Hi, Im doing some overclocking and testing to my card and have a few questions.
> 
> 1. I can do up to +320 on memory (Hynix) with Heaven Benchmark without any artifacts but I do get some minor display driver crashes and recoveries. Event viewer says "Display driver nvlddmkm stopped responding and has successfully recovered." But these crashes are so minor that Heaven doesnt even crash, just like pauses for a second and keeps on running. Is this still related to too high overclock? Or could it be something else like software/driver problem or maybe a problem with power delivery? I have got an overclocked 4690k and decent (silver) 550W PSU.
> Have to tone it down to +260 to not get any driver crashes.
> 2. Which one is the correct core clock for comparison with others, is it the Boost GPU Clock speed from GPU-Z?
> 
> Currently running at:
> 1627mhz Boost GPU Clock
> 1883mhz Memory Clock
> As I understand, my current Core clock should be decent and memory clock average (for a Hynix memory chip), am I right?


I would try backing down on your core clock OC a bit. 1627 is a very high OC for a 970, I can't get over 1506 with mine. Memory OC should be fine.


----------



## Tarts5

Thanks for the quick reply.
The way I did my overclock and testing was doing memory overclock first. So I could do up to +0/+320 without any artifacts but with driver crashes. Then I went down to +0/+260 to stop these crashes. Then I started OC-ing core up to a point when I started seeing theses display driver crashes again.
BTW, Im also using the modded bios for the G1, that could explain the high core clock.


----------



## kanttii

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Tarts5*
> 
> Hi, Im doing some overclocking and testing to my card and have a few questions.
> 
> 1. I can do up to +320 on memory (Hynix) with Heaven Benchmark without any artifacts but I do get some minor display driver crashes and recoveries. Event viewer says "Display driver nvlddmkm stopped responding and has successfully recovered." But these crashes are so minor that Heaven doesnt even crash, just like pauses for a second and keeps on running. Is this still related to too high overclock? Or could it be something else like software/driver problem or maybe a problem with power delivery? I have got an overclocked 4690k and decent (silver) 550W PSU.
> Have to tone it down to +260 to not get any driver crashes.
> 2. Which one is the correct core clock for comparison with others, is it the Boost GPU Clock speed from GPU-Z?
> 
> Currently running at:
> 1627mhz Boost GPU Clock
> 1883mhz Memory Clock
> As I understand, my current Core clock should be decent and memory clock average (for a Hynix memory chip), am I right?


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *rfarmer*
> 
> I would try backing down on your core clock OC a bit. 1627 is a very high OC for a 970, I can't get over 1506 with mine. Memory OC should be fine.


WOW... 1627 Core! That's incredible! It's completely stable with that core clock and stock memory in for example GTA V? Lucky







? congrats! My absolute max stable was 1506.5MHz core and 7800MHz memory. If the core clock is stable with memory at +0 then that truly is a wonderfully high OC. Core is more important than memory anyways. Try what @rfarmer said, that'll tell you whether the culprit is memory or core! 20-30MHz lower isn't visible in gaming really, only in benchmarks, so if that brings stability it'll be worth it.

I had the same issue with memory when overclocking with software. After doing a BIOS mod and backing core clock down 2 ticks (2x13MHz) I was able to get memory from 7400 to 7800 (1850 to 1950), but not even 5MHz higher as it'd eventually crash GTA V after 3 hours of gaming.

Funny enough, overclocking L2C, SYS, XBAR clocks etc made it more stable... I also made voltage maxed out at 1.256-1.26x v, and power max 322W if I remember right. I can send you the BIOS file for reference (do NOT flash it!) if you want, after I've got my new pc up and running! On mobile now.

Edit: and I added small heatsinks to the memory modules (I think that's what they are) on the back of the card, dunno if that helped too. These: https://thepihut.com/products/raspberry-pi-heatsink
They looked so nice I added two on my m.2 SSD too, which lowered its Temps by about 8C.


----------



## Tarts5

1627Mhz crashed eventually








Currently at 1597Mhz,
But cant get memory over 7530Mhz








Benchmarks claim stable, last night played BF1 for 2 hours with no problem. Need to do a longer gaming session though.

Any ideas of what stress tests to use to simulate gameplay? Dont really have time for very long gaming sessions. Currently running x264 test + Heaven simultaneously.


----------



## kanttii

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Tarts5*
> 
> 1627Mhz crashed eventually
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Currently at 1597Mhz,
> But cant get memory over 7530Mhz
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Benchmarks claim stable, last night played BF1 for 2 hours with no problem. Need to do a longer gaming session though.
> 
> Any ideas of what stress tests to use to simulate gameplay? Dont really have time for very long gaming sessions. Currently running x264 test + Heaven simultaneously.


Ahhh... I use GTA V to test stability as it's a very resource-hungry game. With this trainer https://gta5-mods.com/scripts/simple-trainer-for-gtav I enable player drive task, put graphics settings to max, and let it run as long as it runs and then see if it crashes at some point. The drive task makes the player character drive the car it's in at that moment. Putting on vehicle and player God mode and never wanted helps too because then it should run uninterrupted, even if the Lost gang would attack (when playing Trevor) as they randomly do. Recommended







it's fun to have it in the background while working with for example a laptop.


----------



## Tarts5

*kanttii*, thanks for the GTA V tip. Downloaded it and ran GTA V in that "drive task" mode for 3 hours without any problems - at 1607Mhz core









But have you monitored your power consumption? With pretty much max settings in GTA V I didnt get over like 86% TDP.
In Heaven Benchmark, I have seen up to 104% TDP but not more, while Afterburner allows to go up to 150%. The temps cant be the problem either, because my max temps are like 68-70 degrees celsius.


----------



## Solidgamer

Yesterday I overclocked my GTX970 and run smoothly on core clock +110Mhz,core voltage +87,memory clock +400Mhz and power limit to 112%.
I run benchmark on valley and played withcer 3 for a few hours running smooth.
But today when I was playing the game,the screen went black and I had to restart my pc manually.
So what's wrong,can you help?﻿


----------



## Hequaqua

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Solidgamer*
> 
> Yesterday I overclocked my GTX970 and run smoothly on core clock +110Mhz,core voltage +87,memory clock +400Mhz and power limit to 112%.
> I run benchmark on valley and played withcer 3 for a few hours running smooth.
> But today when I was playing the game,the screen went black and I had to restart my pc manually.
> So what's wrong,can you help?﻿


Need a little more info....

Which card?
What driver?
What OC'ing tool you are using?
What cables are you using to output to monitor?

To help save some time with a lot of these questions, click on Rigbuilder at the top of the page and fill out as much info as you can. Then go to your profile, scroll to edit signature, you will see a button where you can display certain item at the bottom of your signature, choose the rig you just built.

It will help everyone from having to ask the same questions over and over.

As for your current issue, I would use DDU and re-install the latest driver. You also need to go into the nVidia control panel and adjust your settings. In global set your performance to Adaptive. In the programs tab, choose Max performance.

Here is video I made a while back that touches on some of the settings in the NVCP:




It sounds like it might be a driver issue or a cable issue, getting a black screen. Normally if your OC is too high, it will just freeze(hard restarts happen with those too).

If you don't want to do all of these, try just OC'ing the core only. Also try some other benchmarks/games. If it happening just in Witcher, it could be the driver. Choose a earlier driver to see what happens.

Let us know what you have done, and what issues you may still be having. We'll get you straightened out.


----------



## Hequaqua

Well...while waiting for all the Ryzen benchmarks/tests to hit the web, I had a little downtime. I decided to throw in the GTX970 and update the driver spreadsheet I've been keeping. I did 8 sets of drivers over the last two days. Needless to say, nothing major to report really. I can say that besides all the rumors of nVidia gimping older cards, you can see at least with the GTX970 that isn't the case.

It was nice to see static core/memory/voltage clocks again.










The only real issue with this card is one of the fans fails to start at times. I have to give it a little nudge to get it going. Things are fine after that...temps through all the benchmarks stay below 60° with the fans at 75%(+/- 1700 rpm).

This is was the 37th driver set I have ran.....WOW...I didn't realize it was that many. I plan on doing three more sets of drivers after they are released...then I will retire this card. It's been a good performer over the last 2+ years.

*GTX970 Benchmarks Drivers 361.91-378.77*


----------



## beowin

late to the party but I finally made it! my 970 showed up wednesday and is gonna find its way into my build this weekend


----------



## Hequaqua

Nice. I think you'll like it. I still my old MSI 970. I love that I can still mod the bios.


----------



## XanderTheGoober

Still rocking my 970 liquid cooled with custom bios.
Screen is [email protected] and it usually chugs along rainbow six at over 100FPS


----------



## lanofsong

Hey GTX 970 owners,

We are having our monthly Foldathon from Monday 20th - Wednesday 22nd - 12noon EST.
Would you consider putting all that power to a good cause for those 2 days? If so, come sign up and fold with us - see attached link.

March 2017 Foldathon

To get started:

1.Get a passkey (allows for speed bonus) - need a valid email address
http://fah-web.stanford.edu/cgi-bin/getpasskey.py

2.Download the folding program:
http://folding.stanford.edu/

Enter your folding name (mine is the same as my OCN name)
Enter your passkey
Enter Team OCN number - 37726

later
lanofsong


----------



## b0oMeR

I need help in taking my overclock further.

Currently my overclock is this, on both cards.
https://www.techpowerup.com/gpuz/details/d4vv8



Overclocked further with MSI as well. (After BIOS flash)

1314/2008/1633 boost









After some more pushes - One hour 1080p 8xmsaa Furmark run passed!


----------



## b0oMeR

Yep,

These company's don't prioritize RMA department, most of the time they will just give you the part as long as you are within the manufacturer's date time frame, you don't even need a receipt!

I sent my GTX 970 in and got a refurb (works fine but there was a dent in the heatsink) within a week! (Granted I am within a 30 minute drive to their RMA centre).
Request was automatically approved!

The best RMA though is EVGA, who will take your credit card number and send you the part out the next day priority shipping and wait for your part to come in. If your part isn't approved for RMA service they will bill your card if you don't send the working card back. However, most cards are probably approved.


----------



## onurbulbul

Do you guys think ı should flash my bios or stay here safe zone?


----------



## Hequaqua

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *onurbulbul*
> 
> Do you guys think ı should flash my bios or stay here safe zone?


The 970's always perform better on a modded bios. 9 out of 10 times. I still have my original MSI card. I actually benched it yesterday. I did my own bios, it's 1506/[email protected] Card still runs great. The only issue it has, one fans fails to start sometimes. A flick of the finger, and it's good to go.

EDIT: The only reason to NOT mod....voltage is hard locked, or your PSU can handle the wattage. They will pull 200w easy with a nice power limit increase.


----------



## b0oMeR

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Hequaqua*
> 
> The 970's always perform better on a modded bios. 9 out of 10 times. I still have my original MSI card. I actually benched it yesterday. I did my own bios, it's 1506/[email protected] Card still runs great. The only issue it has, one fans fails to start sometimes. A flick of the finger, and it's good to go.
> 
> EDIT: The only reason to NOT mod....voltage is hard locked, or your PSU can handle the wattage. They will pull 200w easy with a nice power limit increase.


Yep your core clock definitely on the low side. I did 1500/2000 as well on sli gtx 970s. 91 temp target with two gpus.

If i had one couldve pumped a bit more out of the core and maybe memory but appears that 2000 is pretty peaked out on memory.

Voltage is generally hard locked so unless you shunt the transistors you wont be able to pump more than a certain voltage no matter what.
My cards were capped at around 1.24v


----------



## Hequaqua

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *b0oMeR*
> 
> Yep your core clock definitely on the low side. I did 1500/2000 as well on sli gtx 970s. 91 temp target with two gpus.
> 
> If i had one couldve pumped a bit more out of the core and maybe memory but appears that 2000 is pretty peaked out on memory.
> 
> Voltage is generally hard locked so unless you shunt the transistors you wont be able to pump more than a certain voltage no matter what.
> My cards were capped at around 1.24v


Nah....1.314v on most cards. Although, 1.275v is all you would ever see in monitoring software. The card I still have can hit 1590-1600 with the voltage pumped up. The power limit is at 305-315w, can't remember. I still have all the bios' that I can run though.









EDIT: I did go SLI, the second card wasn't a very good OC'er. Had Hynix ram on. I could run them both around 1545/8000 though. Samsung ram would go up to 8400!


----------



## Xeno1

Guys why the hell are 970s so expensive? I was thinking about SLiing them but damn they are still quite pricey. And these prices on Newegg are fraappiinngg outrageous.

https://www.newegg.com/Product/ProductList.aspx?Submit=ENE&IsNodeId=1&N=100007709%2050001402%20600536049

AND I cant find my model 3975 anywhere. WHAT THE FRAAPP over?


----------



## Hequaqua

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Xeno1*
> 
> Guys why the hell are 970s so expensive? I was thinking about SLiing them but damn they are still quite pricey. And these prices on Newegg are fraappiinngg outrageous.
> 
> https://www.newegg.com/Product/ProductList.aspx?Submit=ENE&IsNodeId=1&N=100007709%2050001402%20600536049
> 
> AND I cant find my model 3975 anywhere. WHAT THE FRAAPP over?


No longer in production if I had to guess.









I have a MSI that I am thinking of selling. I don't really need it anymore. It's a dam good OC'er too.

I posted this last night:

http://www.overclock.net/t/1621551/unigine-superposition-benchmark-developers-need-your-help-to-make-it-better/180#post_26006637

That was on my "Time Spy" bios....lol

EDIT: Is this your card?

http://www.ebay.com/itm/EVGA-GeForce-GTX-970-04G-P4-3975-KR-4GB-SSC-GAMING-w-ACX-2-0-EB545-/262934547409?hash=item3d381ecbd1:g:rmgAAOSwB-1Y7oV0

200.00 ish with shipping.

EDIT II: Here's a pic of the one I still have..it's the top one, metal custom made backplate:


----------



## Xeno1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Hequaqua*
> 
> No longer in production if I had to guess.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I have a MSI that I am thinking of selling. I don't really need it anymore. It's a dam good OC'er too.
> 
> I posted this last night:
> 
> http://www.overclock.net/t/1621551/unigine-superposition-benchmark-developers-need-your-help-to-make-it-better/180#post_26006637
> 
> That was on my "Time Spy" bios....lol
> 
> EDIT: Is this your card?
> 
> http://www.ebay.com/itm/EVGA-GeForce-GTX-970-04G-P4-3975-KR-4GB-SSC-GAMING-w-ACX-2-0-EB545-/262934547409?hash=item3d381ecbd1:g:rmgAAOSwB-1Y7oV0
> 
> 200.00 ish with shipping.
> 
> EDIT II: Here's a pic of the one I still have..it's the top one, metal custom made backplate:


Yes thats my exact card and it still 200 bucks. Fraap that. Ill just wait a bit, My i5 760 and single 970 still plays all games I care to play at JUST Fraaapng nearly 60 fps. Witcher 3 is the only problem.

BTW your RIG IS FRAPPIINNNG SICK AS FRAAP. Damn son looks really bad assed


----------



## Xeno1

Really?

Do we need 100Fps? Our eyes must have goten better- I remember when 60- 80 was not noticable.


----------



## Xeno1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *lanofsong*
> 
> Hey GTX 970 owners,
> 
> We are having our monthly Foldathon from Monday 20th - Wednesday 22nd - 12noon EST.
> Would you consider putting all that power to a good cause for those 2 days? If so, come sign up and fold with us - see attached link.
> 
> March 2017 Foldathon
> 
> To get started:
> 
> 1.Get a passkey (allows for speed bonus) - need a valid email address
> http://fah-web.stanford.edu/cgi-bin/getpasskey.py
> 
> 2.Download the folding program:
> http://folding.stanford.edu/
> 
> Enter your folding name (mine is the same as my OCN name)
> Enter your passkey
> Enter Team OCN number - 37726
> 
> later
> lanofsong


Does folding involve melding human and animal DNA in any way?


----------



## Xeno1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Hequaqua*
> 
> Nah....1.314v on most cards. Although, 1.275v is all you would ever see in monitoring software. The card I still have can hit 1590-1600 with the voltage pumped up. The power limit is at 305-315w, can't remember. I still have all the bios' that I can run though.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> EDIT: I did go SLI, the second card wasn't a very good OC'er. Had Hynix ram on. I could run them both around 1545/8000 though. Samsung ram would go up to 8400!


my Cervix I mean Elipda does 8280. On air. its a crap ASIC 65- but shes nicely lubbed

aparently.


----------



## Hequaqua

Thanks for the comments.

Yea....the Samsung on the card I still have now will do 8300 on air. Maybe a little more if you dial back the core. I actually ran it at 1506/8000!1.225v for my daily driver. I now have XFX RX480 in there. I swap it with a PNY GTX1060 all the time. I do a lot of benchmarks......In between I run my son's RX470 too. You can see in my sig some of the scores I get when running the RX480/RX470 Crossfire.

The MSI card is still a beast. The only issue I have with it is one fan sometimes doesn't come right on. I have to give it a nudge to get it started. Sometimes I forget, and then I'll look at HWiNFO and see the temp starting to creep up. It actually stays pretty decent with one fan. I'm going to try to sell it...really cheap, just enough to cover a new MB(B350 chipset) for Ryzen. Maybe like 100.00+shipping. I don't know, it really was my first real GPU.


----------



## Hequaqua

Well...the time has come to let this card go.....here is the link if anyone is interested:

http://www.overclock.net/t/1627898/msi-gtx970-gaming-4g-w-msi-2-way-l-sli-bridge-no-accessories-and-custom-backplate


----------



## GeneO

Got my $30 settlement check. Anybody else?


----------



## rfarmer

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *GeneO*
> 
> Got my $30 settlement check. Anybody else?


Nice, not got mine yet. I was wondering if they would ever show up, good to know they are.


----------



## Hequaqua

Nope....hopefully soon. I just ordered some Ryzen parts!


----------



## rfarmer

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Hequaqua*
> 
> Nope....hopefully soon. I just ordered some Ryzen parts!


Uh oh.


----------



## Hequaqua

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *rfarmer*
> 
> Uh oh.


IKR. You know me....lol I went cheap...sorta. R5 1600/16gb corsair vengence 3200mhz/MSI Krait x370 board









I got a good price on the CPU.....188.00 w/free shipping


----------



## rfarmer

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Hequaqua*
> 
> IKR. You know me....lol I went cheap...sorta. R5 1600/16gb corsair vengence 3200mhz/MSI Krait x370 board
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I got a good price on the CPU.....188.00 w/free shipping


Let me know how it goes, I was thinking about grabbing a R5 1600X but no AM4-itx boards out yet.


----------



## Hequaqua

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *rfarmer*
> 
> Let me know how it goes, I was thinking about grabbing a R5 1600X but no AM4-itx boards out yet.


I debated the X, but it appears there's not that much OC'ing headroom on any of the chips. 4.0-4.1 max on both the R7's and R5's. Why pay for the X version....that was my thinking anyway. Plus, I got the non-x for 30.00 off.


----------



## lanofsong

Hey GTX 970 owners,

We are having our monthly Foldathon from Monday 17th - Wednesday 19th - 12 noon EST.
Would you consider putting all that power to a good cause for those 2 days? If so, come sign up and fold with us - see attached link.

April 2017 Foldathon

BTW - make sure you sign up









To get started:

1.Get a passkey (allows for speed bonus) - need a valid email address
http://fah-web.stanford.edu/cgi-bin/getpasskey.py

2.Download the folding program:
http://folding.stanford.edu/

Enter your folding name (mine is the same as my OCN name)
Enter your passkey
Enter Team OCN number - 37726

later
lanofsong


----------



## b0oMeR

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *lanofsong*
> 
> Hey GTX 970 owners,
> 
> We are having our monthly Foldathon from Monday 17th - Wednesday 19th - 12 noon EST.
> 
> Would you consider putting all that power to a good cause for those 2 days? If so, come sign up and fold with us - see attached link.
> 
> April 2017 Foldathon
> 
> BTW - make sure you sign up " src="https://www.overclock.net/images/smilies/thumb.gif" style="border:medium none;">
> 
> To get started:
> 
> 1.Get a passkey (allows for speed bonus) - need a valid email address
> http://fah-web.stanford.edu/cgi-bin/getpasskey.py
> 
> 2.Download the folding program:
> http://folding.stanford.edu/
> 
> Enter your folding name (mine is the same as my OCN name)
> 
> Enter your passkey
> 
> Enter Team OCN number - 37726
> 
> later
> 
> lanofsong


What are we folding? Every one keeps talking about folding here. Do we give homeless clothing or something


----------



## hertz9753

http://folding.stanford.edu/

I understand it can be hard for some people to click on a link.


----------



## AMDATI

I just got my settlement check for $30


----------



## rfarmer

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *AMDATI*
> 
> I just got my settlement check for $30


Nice, now I need to wait by the mailbox.


----------



## goodwidp

deleted


----------



## goodwidp

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *AMDATI*
> 
> I just got my settlement check for $30


Lol. Same. Mine came yesterday as well. I had all but forgotten about this...


----------



## cnckane

Hi guys.
I have an Asus Strix 970 and I'd like to OC it. The GPU can handle 1492 MHz, and the memory is fine at 1950 MHz without issues, but the VRM is above 100 C, that's 13C more than usual.
I saw this mod on youtube: 



They basically replace the thermal pad between the VRM and VRM heatsink and also add one between the small VRM heatsink and the main cooler so they have direct contact and it helps to cool it.
However one comment says it's not a good idea to "cover" the VRM heatsink, but others reported huge temperature drops on the VRM after the mod.
My card is BIOS modded to allow 225W, thats the max from PCIe+8 Pin and this way the card can hold it's clocks.


----------



## Alwrath

Hey guys, I got triple SLI 970's, I plan on keeping them for a long time, so much power for games. Will I run into any 3.5 gb ram issues in the next 4 years? Thanks in advance.


----------



## b0oMeR

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Alwrath*
> 
> Hey guys, I got triple SLI 970's, I plan on keeping them for a long time, so much power for games. Will I run into any 3.5 gb ram issues in the next 4 years? Thanks in advance.


Yes depends on your resolution
Higher than 1080p, i'd be worried in some games.


----------



## taulant

Hi avry one and first of oll sory for my bad writing english. I have a problem when i finde the driver for my dragons GTX 970 MSI GAMING4G in windos7 is telling this driver is not for this tip of Windows. I dont wont too change my windows. Plis i nid to see my dragnons t fly eagen.


----------



## tashcz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *taulant*
> 
> Hi avry one and first of oll sory for my bad writing english. I have a problem when i finde the driver for my dragons GTX 970 MSI GAMING4G in windos7 is telling this driver is not for this tip of Windows. I dont wont too change my windows. Plis i nid to see my dragnons t fly eagen.


Maybe you downloaded 64bit drivers for 32bit Windows. Check in My Computer/Properties what version of Windows you have, then go to: http://www.geforce.com/drivers


----------



## taulant

un furtunalyti i have download the driver for 64 and is dasont work my sistem isINTEL i5 320ghz RAM 8GB DDR4 and 64OPERETING SYSTEM MSI MATHERBOARD GAMING ?G GRAFICCARD IS GTX970 MSI GAMING 4G


----------



## rfarmer

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *taulant*
> 
> un furtunalyti i have download the driver for 64 and is dasont work my sistem isINTEL i5 320ghz RAM 8GB DDR4 and 64OPERETING SYSTEM MSI MATHERBOARD GAMING ?G GRAFICCARD IS GTX970 MSI GAMING 4G


Did you download this one? http://www.nvidia.com/download/driverResults.aspx/117912/en-us

That is the 64bit driver for Windows 7 and GTX 970.


----------



## taulant

YES I AM RUNIN EAGEN RIGT NOW IS LIKE MY GRAFIC CARD DONT EKSIST







IS TELING THE GRAFIC DRIVER IS NOT FINDE ANY COMPATIBLE GRAFICS HARDWER


----------



## tashcz

I told you to check what system you are running. Try the 32 bit driver version.

Btw, where are you from? Maybe there's someone here that speaks your language that might help better.


----------



## taulant

I am from Greece i runing 64bit winows 7 ultimate


----------



## Hequaqua

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *taulant*
> 
> I am from Greece i runing 64bit winows 7 ultimate


Try running DDU:

http://www.guru3d.com/files-details/display-driver-uninstaller-download.html

Then try the driver that was released today:

http://www.guru3d.com/files-details/geforce-381-89-whql-driver-download.html


----------



## tashcz

I think he's mistaken for the version of Windows. It's probably 32bit. But also, there's NVidias auto detect that he can use.

http://www.geforce.com/geforce-experience - install this. It will automaticly find newest drivers for your card without hassle.


----------



## w1n1x

Hello everyone ! I would like to get your attention for a moment !
I own a Asus GTX 970 Strix OC Direct CU II GPU and I would like to make an overclock profile it for certain games. Games like BF4 didn't seem to like OC-ing profiles (hand made ones , not the factory ones ) ,was it because of raising the stats without voltage increase? I dunno.
My ASIC quality is at 63.9% . I guess I really would have needed some voltage increase so that the game wouldn't crash maybe?
My specs:
CPU : I5 2500k - 4.5 ghz OC with a Noctua NH-D14 Air Cooler
GPU : - I already mentioned it
Case : Zalman Z11 Plus - all built-in fans turned up
Motherboard : Asus p8z77-m
RAM : Corsair Dominator GT 1866 mhz, 2x4gb DDR3 CMT8GX3M2A1866C9
PSU : Cooler Master Elite Power 600w RS600-ACAB-M4
I hope this helps and I'm eager for any help. I would like to get a somewhat safe OC profile for gaming without significantly shortening my GPU's life . And maybe I can take 1 or 2 more hardcore OC settings. Oh and an important note : My power limit cannot go up above 102 % for some reason. Maybe is it because of the motherboard?


----------



## ZeuS77

Hi folks,

I was after a bit of quick advice on an imminent purchase of a second hand GTX970 and was hoping you kind folks may be able to help? There are 2 second hand ones for sale in my area, priced fairly competitively. I am keen to OC but doubt it'll be anything too drastic, just a nice bump up for some extra visual flair as necessary.

Which would you guys recommend out of these two:

EVGA Nvidia GTX 970 SSC ACX = £100

or

MSI GeForce GTX 970 Armour Edition 4GD5T 4 GB GDDR5 = £125

I'm running an Nvidia GTX 960 2Gb own brand reference card at the moment and I'm frustrated by the lack of OC potential even with a custom BIOS. Nvidia have locked it down too much and it's limited with the stock cooler and perf caps due to GPU boost etc. Push it too hard and it just shuts down or throttles back. At least with a custom GTX 970 I'll have more room to play.

Only running 1080p single monitor on an i7 4790 16gb. All air cooled but with nice Noctua fans!







Will the jump up from a 960 to a 970 be noticeable and worthwhile? No way I can stretch for 10 series card anytime soon so just looking for something to give me a smooth-Ish ride for another year or so.

Any help would be appreciated, would like to get it sorted this weekend as they are likely to sell quickly. Thanks.


----------



## syl1979

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ZeuS77*
> 
> Hi folks,
> 
> I was after a bit of quick advice on an imminent purchase of a second hand GTX970 and was hoping you kind folks may be able to help? There are 2 second hand ones for sale in my area, priced fairly competitively. I am keen to OC but doubt it'll be anything too drastic, just a nice bump up for some extra visual flair as necessary.
> 
> Which would you guys recommend out of these two:
> 
> EVGA Nvidia GTX 970 SSC ACX = £100
> 
> or
> 
> MSI GeForce GTX 970 Armour Edition 4GD5T 4 GB GDDR5 = £125
> 
> I'm running an Nvidia GTX 960 2Gb own brand reference card at the moment and I'm frustrated by the lack of OC potential even with a custom BIOS. Nvidia have locked it down too much and it's limited with the stock cooler and perf caps due to GPU boost etc. Push it too hard and it just shuts down or throttles back. At least with a custom GTX 970 I'll have more room to play.
> 
> Only running 1080p single monitor on an i7 4790 16gb. All air cooled but with nice Noctua fans!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Will the jump up from a 960 to a 970 be noticeable and worthwhile? No way I can stretch for 10 series card anytime soon so just looking for something to give me a smooth-Ish ride for another year or so.
> 
> Any help would be appreciated, would like to get it sorted this weekend as they are likely to sell quickly. Thanks.


Hello. I would avoid the msi armor. I have seen two of them and each time the gpu cooler is not well fitted to the gpu chip (gap of 0.3mm i would say), resulting with high temperature. I have to use aftermarket cooler (artic accelero twin turbo)


----------



## syl1979

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *w1n1x*
> 
> Hello everyone ! I would like to get your attention for a moment !
> I own a Asus GTX 970 Strix OC Direct CU II GPU and I would like to make an overclock profile it for certain games. Games like BF4 didn't seem to like OC-ing profiles (hand made ones , not the factory ones ) ,was it because of raising the stats without voltage increase? I dunno.
> My ASIC quality is at 63.9% . I guess I really would have needed some voltage increase so that the game wouldn't crash maybe?
> My specs:
> CPU : I5 2500k - 4.5 ghz OC with a Noctua NH-D14 Air Cooler
> GPU : - I already mentioned it
> Case : Zalman Z11 Plus - all built-in fans turned up
> Motherboard : Asus p8z77-m
> RAM : Corsair Dominator GT 1866 mhz, 2x4gb DDR3 CMT8GX3M2A1866C9
> PSU : Cooler Master Elite Power 600w RS600-ACAB-M4
> I hope this helps and I'm eager for any help. I would like to get a somewhat safe OC profile for gaming without significantly shortening my GPU's life . And maybe I can take 1 or 2 more hardcore OC settings. Oh and an important note : My power limit cannot go up above 102 % for some reason. Maybe is it because of the motherboard?


Hello. What overclocking software are you using ? What are the settings ?

Can you share screens of gpuz :
Main page at stock / overclocked
Sensor page after 10min load (game or bench like heaven benchmark), at stock / overclocked


----------



## ZeuS77

Deleted.


----------



## ZeuS77

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *syl1979*
> 
> Hello. I would avoid the msi armor. I have seen two of them and each time the gpu cooler is not well fitted to the gpu chip (gap of 0.3mm i would say), resulting with high temperature. I have to use aftermarket cooler (artic accelero twin turbo)


Thanks for the reply. Funnily enough, I've just bought an Arctic Accelero Twin Turbo 3 with the intention of fitting it to my reference 960 - but then after seeing the GTX 970's for sale then I thought I may as well return the cooler and buy a custom 970 instead. Unfortunately it looks like the EVGA may have already sold so it's either the MSI Armour and combine with the Twin Turbo 3 for around £160 total or stick with the GTX 960. Decisions, decisions.....!


----------



## ZeuS77

Just found an Asus Strix GTX 960 4gb OC for £100 nearby - are these cards still decent in comparison to more recent 970 models? They seem to get fairly good reviews but all from around launch of the 9xx series. Anyone have any impressions?


----------



## Hequaqua

I've never messed with the 960's. I am guessing that you should be able to modify the bios via Maxwell Bios Tweaker. I know you can with the 970's. The 970's at stock are pretty decent, but to really unlock the cards potential you need to mod the bios.

If you buy a 970 read this post....it explains how to go about modding and the tools you need:

http://www.overclock.net/t/1517316/extract-and-flash-gtx-970-and-980-firmware-zosons-h2o-and-air-custom-bios

Then if you have any questions, post in here. You can search this thread as well....there is a TON of info here.


----------



## ZeuS77

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Hequaqua*
> 
> I've never messed with the 960's. I am guessing that you should be able to modify the bios via Maxwell Bios Tweaker. I know you can with the 970's. The 970's at stock are pretty decent, but to really unlock the cards potential you need to mod the bios.
> 
> If you buy a 970 read this post....it explains how to go about modding and the tools you need:
> 
> http://www.overclock.net/t/1517316/extract-and-flash-gtx-970-and-980-firmware-zosons-h2o-and-air-custom-bios
> 
> Then if you have any questions, post in here. You can search this thread as well....there is a TON of info here.


Thanks for the that - it was exactly this (trying to mod the 960 BIOS and the thread you linked) that lead me to realise I'm flogging a dead horse with trying to tweak an Nvidia reference 960 BIOS. I've got some small gains out of it but it needs a huge trial and error effort in finding safe voltage and power levels for that specific card which, with only 1 x 6 pin plus the PCIe, will never be much more than 150W max & 1.25V. Plus the stock cooler is ok but hardly icy cold, so temps are an issue. So basically, too many restrictions to try pushing through it, better to just upgrade.


----------



## Hequaqua

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ZeuS77*
> 
> Thanks for the that - it was exactly this (trying to mod the 960 BIOS and the thread you linked) that lead me to realise I'm flogging a dead horse with trying to tweak an Nvidia reference 960 BIOS. I've got some small gains out of it but it needs a huge trial and error effort in finding safe voltage and power levels for that specific card which, with only 1 x 6 pin plus the PCIe, will never be much more than 150W max & 1.25V. Plus the stock cooler is ok but hardly icy cold, so temps are an issue. So basically, too many restrictions to try pushing through it, better to just upgrade.


Power level isn't really a issue on the stock bios. You can crank the power and voltage in AB and be fine. It won't hurt the card at all. Yes, the six pin is a power saving feature....of course the 960 is a cut down chip.

It I were you, and you don't want to spend a lot...maybe a 980/980ti. The 980ti is still a very strong card. I just sold my last 970 a few weeks ago. I hated to get rid of it...but right now I have access to a GTX1060/RX470/RX480 and only two rigs....lol Both of the buyers got a pretty good deal on them, and that I'm happy about. The last one was my good OC'er, and she went to a nice home, and the buyer was very satisfied.

Just a hint on the 970's if that is what you are shooting for....try to get one that has Samsung Vram on it. The good OC'er that had would do 8400mhz on the memory with no issues at all.

Again, if you do pick up a 970, there is a lot of performance you can unlock, and usually at a lower voltage. There are a few cards that have the voltage locked via the PCB. I'm not sure which cards they are though. I want to say one is a Asus. Someone might chime in and give you more details on that. From the best of my memory(I'm 53 so it's not the greatest anymore) is that it was only a couple of cards.

EDIT: @hurricane28 I see you lurking in the thread...lol How's it going? I moved over to AMD my friend. Happy as a clam.


----------



## ZeuS77

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Hequaqua*
> 
> Power level isn't really a issue on the stock bios. You can crank the power and voltage in AB and be fine. It won't hurt the card at all. Yes, the six pin is a power saving feature....of course the 960 is a cut down chip.
> 
> It I were you, and you don't want to spend a lot...maybe a 980/980ti. The 980ti is still a very strong card. I just sold my last 970 a few weeks ago. I hated to get rid of it...but right now I have access to a GTX1060/RX470/RX480 and only two rigs....lol Both of the buyers got a pretty good deal on them, and that I'm happy about. The last one was my good OC'er, and she went to a nice home, and the buyer was very satisfied.
> 
> Just a hint on the 970's if that is what you are shooting for....try to get one that has Samsung Vram on it. The good OC'er that had would do 8400mhz on the memory with no issues at all.
> 
> Again, if you do pick up a 970, there is a lot of performance you can unlock, and usually at a lower voltage. There are a few cards that have the voltage locked via the PCB. I'm not sure which cards they are though. I want to say one is a Asus. Someone might chime in and give you more details on that. From the best of my memory(I'm 53 so it's not the greatest anymore) is that it was only a couple of cards.
> 
> EDIT: @hurricane28 I see you lurking in the thread...lol How's it going? I moved over to AMD my friend. Happy as a clam.


Thanks. I had already cranked the Voltage and power to the (stock) max in AB and got around +170 core & ~+400 mem but stability fluctuated depending on what I was playing. Flashed the BIOS to try higher wattage (around 225W and 1.312V) but card just crashed out under load - think it's basically because of the lack of power (as I said earlier, 1 x 6 pin & PCIe = 150W, so not enough to keep it chugging at that level).

The reason I'm opting for a 970 is because here seems to be a few decent second hand ones selling for around £100 in my area - way cheaper than a 980 or 1060. Trying to give myself a performance bump for not a lot of money - just want to provide a little more polish and frames in my gaming. Will definitely be looking to use a custom BIOS setup for my 970 though just for that little extra edge.

Cheers


----------



## Hequaqua

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ZeuS77*
> 
> Thanks. I had already cranked the Voltage and power to the (stock) max in AB and got around +170 core & ~+400 mem but stability fluctuated depending on what I was playing. Flashed the BIOS to try higher wattage (around 225W and 1.312V) but card just crashed out under load - think it's basically because of the lack of power (as I said earlier, 1 x 6 pin & PCIe = 150W, so not enough to keep it chugging at that level).
> 
> The reason I'm opting for a 970 is because here seems to be a few decent second hand ones selling for around £100 in my area - way cheaper than a 980 or 1060. Trying to give myself a performance bump for not a lot of money - just want to provide a little more polish and frames in my gaming. Will definitely be looking to use a custom BIOS setup for my 970 though just for that little extra edge.
> 
> Cheers


Yea, I didn't make it real clear....I meant that as far as setting the power to max it wouldn't damage the card, not that the lack of power helps....lol My bad.

Cool, and I hear ya on the 970. They are still good cards. They aren't nearly as power efficient as the Pascal cards, or the AMD on the other hand. They still put up a pretty good fight compared to the newer cards.

Here is a spreadsheet that I had been keeping on the 970 if you're interested....this covered 37 sets of drivers....lol

https://docs.google.com/spreadsheets/d/1eYX35QjfMVyHYmDWLCHNLVqoggoabWRMCQWyNvEcqng/edit?usp=sharing


----------



## w1n1x

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *syl1979*
> 
> Hello. What overclocking software are you using ? What are the settings ?
> 
> Can you share screens of gpuz :
> Main page at stock / overclocked
> Sensor page after 10min load (game or bench like heaven benchmark), at stock / overclocked


I use MSI Afterburner . I also have Asus GPU Tweak's latest version and EVGA Precision XOC . What's the best of these 3?
I will try to provide a SC in a day , I will also try to provide a sensor page . Thanks for your help.


----------



## w1n1x

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *syl1979*
> 
> Hello. What overclocking software are you using ? What are the settings ?
> 
> Can you share screens of gpuz :
> Main page at stock / overclocked
> Sensor page after 10min load (game or bench like heaven benchmark), at stock / overclocked


Stock speed factory overclocked GPU-z picture : http://i64.tinypic.com/29cxun8.jpg
Factory OC + further OC profile speed : http://i63.tinypic.com/10dgwn6.jpg
Note : Voltage is at 1.037 by default for both profiles. No adjustment were made while benchmarking or anything.
Sensor Page after 10 minutes of Heaven Benchmark with stock factory speed : http://i63.tinypic.com/255mjcl.jpg (Temperature didn't go above 76 , it was around steady 70-76)
Sensor Page after 10 minutes of Heaven Benchmark with OC profile : http://i66.tinypic.com/27zb0he.jpg ( Max temperature was 77 but only 1 or 2 times , it remained at 76 in most cases )

The fan speed is set to auto , the fan profile is stock as well.
What do you think ? Can you do something with this information ? Can you suggest a safe OC profile without significantly decreasing the GPU's life span? I would like you to recommend a more hardcore OC profile as well which requires higher voltage adjustments. I can't set the Power limit above 102% for some reason, probably because of the MOBO.

Imporant note : With default fan profile the temperature goes up to 80-84 at sometimes in witcher 3 , AC unity while gaming . However if I make a custom fan profile and turn up the fan speed a little bit it never goes up to 78-79.


----------



## lanofsong

Hey there GTX 970 owners,

Would you consider signing up with Team OCN for the 2017 Pentathlon (*May 5th through May 19th*). There is so much time left an we really could use your help.

This event is truly a GLOBAL battle with you team OCN going up against many teams from across the world and while we put in a good showing at last year's event by finishing 6th, we could do with a lot more CPU/GPU compute power. All you need to do is sign up and crunch on any available hardware that you can spare.

The cool thing about this event is that it spread over 5 disciplines over *varying lengths of time* (different projects) so there is a lot of *strategy/tactics* involved.

We look forward to having you and your hardware on our team. Again, this event lasts for two weeks and takes place May 5th through the 19th.


Download the software here.

https://boinc.berkeley.edu/download.php

Presently we really would like some help with the following project - This starts 8pm EST 5/8/17 :

Add the following *GPU* project - *Einsteinathome.org*



Note: For every project you fold on, you will be offered if you want to join a team - type in overclock.net (enter) then JOIN team.


Remember to sign up for the Boinc team by going here: You can also post any questions that your may have - this group is very helpful









8th BOINC Pentathlon thread

To find your Cross Project ID# - sign into your account and it will be located under Computing and Credit


Please check out the GUIDE - How to add BOINC Projects page for more information about running different projects:

This really is an exciting and fun event and i look forward to it every year and I am hoping that you will join us and participate in this event









BTW - There is an awesome BOINC Pentathlon badge for those who participate









lanofsong

OCN - FTW


----------



## syl1979

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *w1n1x*
> 
> Stock speed factory overclocked GPU-z picture : http://i64.tinypic.com/29cxun8.jpg
> Factory OC + further OC profile speed : http://i63.tinypic.com/10dgwn6.jpg
> Note : Voltage is at 1.037 by default for both profiles. No adjustment were made while benchmarking or anything.
> Sensor Page after 10 minutes of Heaven Benchmark with stock factory speed : http://i63.tinypic.com/255mjcl.jpg (Temperature didn't go above 76 , it was around steady 70-76)
> Sensor Page after 10 minutes of Heaven Benchmark with OC profile : http://i66.tinypic.com/27zb0he.jpg ( Max temperature was 77 but only 1 or 2 times , it remained at 76 in most cases )
> 
> The fan speed is set to auto , the fan profile is stock as well.
> What do you think ? Can you do something with this information ? Can you suggest a safe OC profile without significantly decreasing the GPU's life span? I would like you to recommend a more hardcore OC profile as well which requires higher voltage adjustments. I can't set the Power limit above 102% for some reason, probably because of the MOBO.
> 
> Imporant note : With default fan profile the temperature goes up to 80-84 at sometimes in witcher 3 , AC unity while gaming . However if I make a custom fan profile and turn up the fan speed a little bit it never goes up to 78-79.


Can we have a screen of your overclock settings ? it seems you only increase 20mhz ?

Your card is running very hot for 1.21v (according to sensor screen). Do you have a good airflow in the case ?


----------



## w1n1x

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *syl1979*
> 
> Can we have a screen of your overclock settings ? it seems you only increase 20mhz ?
> 
> Your card is running very hot for 1.21v (according to sensor screen). Do you have a good airflow in the case ?


Like I said I asked for an OC profile because I don't dare to use any extreme OC profile yet. I use the factory OC profile which increases the Memory Clock and the GPU clock by 20mhz without adjusting the voltage.

Hot ? The reference GTX 970's max temp is 95 Celsius , I'm nowhere near that. I know that this is an Asus Strix that should have a much lower temperature but this temperature is the 'cause of the side panel of the case being on .
Yep, I have 4 installed fans in my case and they are all running at max every day. Although I did a test and removed the Case's side panel and the temperature went down by 10 celsius , although I wouldn't like to keep it like that because I can't fit my PC case on top of my desk because it's too small and if I place it at the bottom then the dust will consume my PC which I want to avoid at all costs.

Maybe a custom fan profile would help?


----------



## syl1979

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *w1n1x*
> 
> Like I said I asked for an OC profile because I don't dare to use any extreme OC profile yet. I use the factory OC profile which increases the Memory Clock and the GPU clock by 20mhz without adjusting the voltage.
> 
> Hot ? The reference GTX 970's max temp is 95 Celsius , I'm nowhere near that. I know that this is an Asus Strix that should have a much lower temperature but this temperature is the 'cause of the side panel of the case being on .
> Yep, I have 4 installed fans in my case and they are all running at max every day. Although I did a test and removed the Case's side panel and the temperature went down by 10 celsius , although I wouldn't like to keep it like that because I can't fit my PC case on top of my desk because it's too small and if I place it at the bottom then the dust will consume my PC which I want to avoid at all costs.
> 
> Maybe a custom fan profile would help?


How do you apply the OC profile ?

What is maximum power (tdp) used in Witcher 3 ?

With 1.21v i guess you should be able to reach at least 1450mhz. Power and cooling will be the limit (no need to increase more the voltage to my point of view).


----------



## lanofsong

Hey GTX 970 owners,

We are having our monthly Foldathon from Monday 22nd - Wednesday 24th - 12noon EST.
Would you consider putting all that power to a good cause for those 2 days? If so, come sign up and fold with us - see attached link.

May 2017 Foldathon

To get started:

1.Get a passkey (allows for speed bonus) - need a valid email address
http://fah-web.stanford.edu/cgi-bin/getpasskey.py

2.Download the folding program:
http://folding.stanford.edu/

Enter your folding name (mine is the same as my OCN name)
Enter your passkey
Enter Team OCN number - 37726

later
lanofsong


----------



## tashcz

Was trying out [email protected] yesterday for the first time. It's a very nice thing and one day everyone of us could say "hey we did something to help that". I'd also like everyone to join, I will. A 1500MHz 970 can get a decent 330k PPD.


----------



## lanofsong

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *tashcz*
> 
> Was trying out [email protected] yesterday for the first time. It's a very nice thing and one day everyone of us could say "hey we did something to help that". I'd also like everyone to join, I will. A 1500MHz 970 can get a decent 330k PPD.


Thank you


----------



## rfarmer

Just added mine, I built a comp out of my spare parts including my GTX 970, just added it to the [email protected]


----------



## Rabit

I buy 2 days ago GIGABYTE GTX 970 WindForce 3X OC £110 including transport









https://www.techpowerup.com/gpudb/b3110/gigabyte-gtx-970-windforce-3x-oc

I working on stock speed becasue I have only 1080P









http://oi68.tinypic.com/wcfo6q.jpg


----------



## Hequaqua

They are still holding their own against the newer cards in quite a few benchmarks/games.

The 970's were pretty dam good in my opinion. I ran SLI for quite a while. Both were on modded bios'. I finally sold my last one to get parts for my Ryzen build. I hated to get rid of it really. It was a very good OC'er. If your card has Samsung Vram, you can't probably get a lot more out of it.









If you have headroom, let it loose and see what it can do!

If you're up for bios modding, there is a lot of locked potential in them.


----------



## tashcz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Hequaqua*
> 
> They are still holding their own against the newer cards in quite a few benchmarks/games.
> 
> The 970's were pretty dam good in my opinion. I ran SLI for quite a while. Both were on modded bios'. I finally sold my last one to get parts for my Ryzen build. I hated to get rid of it really. It was a very good OC'er. If your card has Samsung Vram, you can't probably get a lot more out of it.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> If you have headroom, let it loose and see what it can do!
> 
> If you're up for bios modding, there is a lot of locked potential in them.


I have tried custom BIOS but no luck, asics around 70% as I recall. Same clocks, higher voltage, no boost, if I go a MHz higher I get artifacts. Any advices you can give me? I think I'm running my G1 @ 1.25V stock, just upped vcore a bit in afterburner to get 1503MHz and about +250MHz on AB settings on the memory, I got Elpida, not sure if that's good or not. I can't reach 8GHz with it but it's all good. Just wondering if I can push the core speed a bit since I don't go over 60C.


----------



## Hequaqua

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *tashcz*
> 
> I have tried custom BIOS but no luck, asics around 70% as I recall. Same clocks, higher voltage, no boost, if I go a MHz higher I get artifacts. Any advices you can give me? I think I'm running my G1 @ 1.25V stock, just upped vcore a bit in afterburner to get 1503MHz and about +250MHz on AB settings on the memory, I got Elpida, not sure if that's good or not. I can't reach 8GHz with it but it's all good. Just wondering if I can push the core speed a bit since I don't go over 60C.


ASIC while semi important, isn't the end all. It really is just for the actual chip....doesn't really tell you much about the overall PCB.

Elpida Vram is a bit of hit or miss. No doubt Samsung is the better, although some have had good luck with whatever mfg is on there...again...PCB.

In AB, crank the voltage and power limit all the way up. It won't damage the card in any way, unless you leave it with no fans running and it thermals itself to death.









Back to your card....crank both voltage and power, and run something like Firestrike or Valley/Heaven. Have GPU-Z running and get a screenshot of it, then post it. GPU-Z will tell you what is holding the card back. There are a few cards that are hardlocked via the PCB as far as voltage goes. If you are hitting the power limit, those can be raised via a bios mod.

For example, my first card was like 1254mhz out of the box, and would boost to like 1328. I think the power limit in the bios was 250w. After I modded it, I had a power limit of 305w, the core was at 1506mhz for everyday usage, as well as the memory being at 8000mhz. This was all at like 1.225v I believe. I would have to go look. Actually, I think I still have all the old bios' that I used.


----------



## hurricane28

I still rocking my MSI GTX 970 Gaming 4G.

I really really love it! It still plays games at 1080p at maximum. It overclocks really nice too, i game at 1530 MHz core and 8K memory clock.

My FX 8350 at 4.8 GHz plays really nice with this GPU and there is no bottlenecking going so i guess i have a good balanced system.


----------



## Zaen

I actually had to switch some stuff on my system to work out a fan hub problem and also clean my corsiar H100i gtx radiator (it's filthy with all the smoke resin and dust it collects) and i put in a air cooler (cryorig H7) and because of it i felt i had to lower my OC so temps would be bellow 75ºc and a 200mhz (from 4.6 to 4.4 OC) difference in the cpu made me have pretty big frame drop in COD:IW. I could have as much as 15 frames drop for no apparent reason as with my 4.6 OC i would loose 3 to 5 at most. Cranked up the OC and the frames were again more stable.

CPU bottleneck is real xD felt it for probably for the first time, it's bad, very bad in a FPS game. Now i need to clean my AIO fast, temps on air get around 80ºc :x When i find the time i will try a 4.5 stable OC and see if the bottleneck is still noticeable.

Loving my MSI 970, ASIC is bad but as i'm only at 1080p it handles all games at ultra settings just fine. Have AB installed and found a small OC without voltage fiddling, only problem with this is it resets the OC settings a lot and i will probably try modding the BIOS or ask in another thread here on OCN for a few different ones with 3 or 4 different settings to test stability, i say this because to me it feels that AB doesn't actually bump up the voltage as i set it, can't explain why except for the artifacts that would show up in Firestrike.

For now i'm fairly happy with it's stock settings but i will try to find it's stable limits soon just because







earlie testing i did would give me a 1500 MHz+ on GPU and almost 8100 MHz on memory, the 4 memory chips on the back with no cooling don't help with the memory OC.


----------



## Zaen

Seems me loosing frames in games wasn't just CPU bottleneck. Had another go after work last night and i still had some pretty bad loss of fps but only in games. Not sure i completely worked it out last night but last run i did in Prey was as bad as before. Used to have solid 60 fps now it stutters a bit and in some occasions it downright seems to stop and image jumps.

Already uninstalled the GPU and rebooted system, re-installed GPU and got new drivers. Seems better but still not as good as it was before. I had to reduce CPU OC due to cleaning but even with my previous OC settings it stutters.
I can try DDU i guess and re-install drivers again.. Besides that anyone have any advice?

Appreciate the help, thx.


----------



## rfarmer

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Zaen*
> 
> Seems me loosing frames in games wasn't just CPU bottleneck. Had another go after work last night and i still had some pretty bad loss of fps but only in games. Not sure i completely worked it out last night but last run i did in Prey was as bad as before. Used to have solid 60 fps now it stutters a bit and in some occasions it downright seems to stop and image jumps.
> 
> Already uninstalled the GPU and rebooted system, re-installed GPU and got new drivers. Seems better but still not as good as it was before. I had to reduce CPU OC due to cleaning but even with my previous OC settings it stutters.
> I can try DDU i guess and re-install drivers again.. Besides that anyone have any advice?
> 
> Appreciate the help, thx.


There are reports of FPS loss after the 1.02 update.

https://www.overclock3d.net/reviews/software/prey_pc_performance_revisited_-_patch_1_02_-_lower_framerates/1


----------



## hurricane28

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Zaen*
> 
> Seems me loosing frames in games wasn't just CPU bottleneck. Had another go after work last night and i still had some pretty bad loss of fps but only in games. Not sure i completely worked it out last night but last run i did in Prey was as bad as before. Used to have solid 60 fps now it stutters a bit and in some occasions it downright seems to stop and image jumps.
> 
> Already uninstalled the GPU and rebooted system, re-installed GPU and got new drivers. Seems better but still not as good as it was before. I had to reduce CPU OC due to cleaning but even with my previous OC settings it stutters.
> I can try DDU i guess and re-install drivers again.. Besides that anyone have any advice?
> 
> Appreciate the help, thx.


People use the term "bottlenecking" too much without even knowing what it means..

Bottleneck means that there is some sort of choke point in your system. If your GPU is much faster than your CPU the CPU is the bottleneck and vice versa.

Mostly bad gaming performance is driver related and it depends on your setup. How does your control panel looks like? It can also be related to poor coding they use in games.


----------



## Zaen

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *hurricane28*
> 
> People use the term "bottlenecking" too much without even knowing what it means..
> 
> Bottleneck means that there is some sort of choke point in your system. If your GPU is much faster than your CPU the CPU is the bottleneck and vice versa.
> 
> Mostly bad gaming performance is driver related and it depends on your setup. How does your control panel looks like? It can also be related to poor coding they use in games.


Not at home near my PC but nothing has changed in the nividia control panel, not by hand at least, only if the uninstall of drivers resets those. I mentioned bottleneck because i stated in a previous post i might have had a bottleneck issue but since then i ran enough tests to discard that out









Quote:


> Originally Posted by *rfarmer*
> 
> There are reports of FPS loss after the 1.02 update.
> 
> https://www.overclock3d.net/reviews/software/prey_pc_performance_revisited_-_patch_1_02_-_lower_framerates/1


Will check on that article thx.

Matter is in at least 2 recent games i had solid 60fps without more then 3-5fps max drop, probably caused by shadow player more then anything else. Since Friday i have had little sleep working out problems in my system and was very tired last night and after my last try i only jumped in and played 5 min. of each of those games so i'm not sure if the situation is resolved simply because i noticed fps drop higher then expected, not a 30fps drop as hours before that, but didn't ran them long enough to check if the 20 - 30 fps drop would still appear. When it get's over the 5fps drop the stutter is very noticeable and last 1 to 3 seconds normally.
Prey was basically unplayable, COD:IW i just die more often due to the image jumps but it's playable... barely.

Older drivers didn't make any effect but it does seem driver related, thus i mentioned i probably will use DDU again and try something else... just not sure what that else will be









Edit: Did a few hours of gaming last night and at least COD:IW is more steady while in a lobby, the more noticeable "hick-ups" happen in menus and in the intervals between matches, still not steady as before but much better then on sunday/monday. Tried Prey also, i'm on patch 1.03, and there the fame drop is more noticeable but with the changes made to shadows i guess i have to take that into account and say it's also almost back to normal.
Still have those "hick-ups" while running games. It feels as if the display and GPU loose sync for a sec and i loose a bunch of frames and the image jumps. Ah also had a DX error last night that i didn't see in a few months but that is probably not related to the frame drop, it usually just crashes/hangs the game.

Need to get a Eng language pack for my windows 10 so i can post some pics ppl can understand what is set in some control panels.


----------



## w1n1x

My problem is that I only have 102% power limit at max not 110% . Is it because of my PSU or is it because of the nature of the bios ? Do I need to modify the GPU's bios or the MOBO's itself to achieve higher power limits?


----------



## syl1979

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *w1n1x*
> 
> My problem is that I only have 102% power limit at max not 110% . Is it because of my PSU or is it because of the nature of the bios ? Do I need to modify the GPU's bios or the MOBO's itself to achieve higher power limits?


What do you mean, you cannot set more than 102% in Afterburner? Or it is the max power use you see in GPUz sensors?


----------



## w1n1x

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *syl1979*
> 
> What do you mean, you cannot set more than 102% in Afterburner? Or it is the max power use you see in GPUz sensors?


I cannot set more than 102% in the afterburner and in the Asus GPU Tweak app.


----------



## Zaen

Don't the 970's have the pwr settings and voltage locked? I may very well be mistaken but i'm almost sure Nvidia locked the voltages and thus pwr will never go that high, even with modded BIOS, the pwr tables would have to be edited by hand.

There is a thread here on OCN were @jonny30bass edits 900 series BIOS







They also have instructions for anyone to try it by themselves if they have the courage, check the OP









http://www.overclock.net/t/1522651/disable-boost-and-bake-in-max-game-stable-clocks-for-maxwell/


----------



## Hequaqua

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Zaen*
> 
> Don't the 970's have the pwr settings and voltage locked? I may very well be mistaken but i'm almost sure Nvidia locked the voltages and thus pwr will never go that high, even with modded BIOS, the pwr tables would have to be edited by hand.
> 
> There is a thread here on OCN were @jonny30bass edits 900 series BIOS
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> They also have instructions for anyone to try it by themselves if they have the courage, check the OP
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> http://www.overclock.net/t/1522651/disable-boost-and-bake-in-max-game-stable-clocks-for-maxwell/


There are hard locked(voltage only I believe) on a few cards....but the majority of them can be modded.

My 970's used to run 1506/[email protected] 24/7. Those were on modded bios'. The 970 is probably one of the easiest cards to mod and flash. You can mod the core/Vram speeds, power, voltage. Read back through this thread and you will see many many bios' from all the mfg's being modded. At one time there was a thread that Mr-Dark did where he would mod them to whatever you wanted. I believe he finally stopped doing it.


----------



## Zaen

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Hequaqua*
> 
> There are hard locked(voltage only I believe) on a few cards....but the majority of them can be modded.
> 
> My 970's used to run 1506/[email protected] 24/7. Those were on modded bios'. The 970 is probably one of the easiest cards to mod and flash. You can mod the core/Vram speeds, power, voltage. Read back through this thread and you will see many many bios' from all the mfg's being modded. At one time there was a thread that Mr-Dark did where he would mod them to whatever you wanted. I believe he finally stopped doing it.


That's probably it. I know there were locked 970's not sure from what manufacturer. I have a 970 from MSI that i will probably try to fiddle with







AB doesn't seem to change voltage there either. Isn't the pwr limits related to Voltage/heat? If voltage isn't changed it won't show more pwr used, it would stay near 100% +/- a few % pwr TDP even if the TPD limits are raised...right? xD

On my 970 i usually use a low profile OC, can't raise voltage in AB, of 1453/7927 and even with TPD limits disconnected form heat in AB i still see the card downclock 13MHz to 1440MHz while benching with Valley and Heaven which ever the temps are. Seen her do that at 64ºc and 68ºc but also seen 1453MHz with 66ºc and no downclock... wait.... wth.... could that be what's giving me the frame drops? xD OM*G, can't test that unless i mod the BIOS aaaaahhaaahahahah nooooooo xD More work to do after work :x

I know @Mr-Dark thread also and i think i saw a post from him, yes he did, just 2 days ago.Think he's back \o/ but only modding BIOS in the weekends, fair enough









http://www.overclock.net/t/1573308/nvidia-gtx-900-cards-custom-bios-upon-request/8320


----------



## Hequaqua

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Zaen*
> 
> That's probably it. I know there were locked 970's not sure from what manufacturer. I have a 970 from MSI that i will probably try to fiddle with
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> AB doesn't seem to change voltage there either. Isn't the pwr limits related to Voltage/heat? If voltage isn't changed it won't show more pwr used, it would stay near 100% +/- a few % pwr TDP even if the TPD limits are raised...right? xD
> 
> On my 970 i usually use a low profile OC, can't raise voltage in AB, of 1453/7927 and even with TPD limits disconnected form heat in AB i still see the card downclock 13MHz to 1440MHz while benching with Valley and Heaven which ever the temps are. Seen her do that at 64ºc and 68ºc but also seen 1453MHz with 66ºc and no downclock... wait.... wth.... could that be what's giving me the frame drops? xD OM*G, can't test that unless i mod the BIOS aaaaahhaaahahahah nooooooo xD More work to do after work :x
> 
> I know @Mr-Dark thread also and i think i saw a post from him, yes he did, just 2 days ago.Think he's back \o/ but only modding BIOS in the weekends, fair enough
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> http://www.overclock.net/t/1573308/nvidia-gtx-900-cards-custom-bios-upon-request/8320


All nVidia cards downclock by 13mhz increments....lol Even Pascal.

I have all the tools for modding and flashing the bios....Both of my cards were also MSI. You can't flash my bios', but you can use Maxwell Bios Tweaker to copy the settings, or at l least use them as a guide.

Are you using the latest version of AB?


----------



## Zaen

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Hequaqua*
> 
> All nVidia cards downclock by 13mhz increments....lol Even Pascal.
> 
> I have all the tools for modding and flashing the bios....Both of my cards were also MSI. You can't flash my bios', but you can use Maxwell Bios Tweaker to copy the settings, or at l least use them as a guide.
> 
> Are you using the latest version of AB?


By now... probably not. Same version as when i installed the card less then a year ago. I can check that quick when i get home.

BTW since we talking AB, is it normal for the OC profile resets to stock without any OS reboot or game crash? i would think not. It happens to me if, for example, i load the OC profile, play a game, leave PC idling for some hours and when i log back in OC profile in AB is at stock.

EDIT: As to modding my BIOS i'm still learning how to use the software, pwr tables and such don't look that hard for me (i have a school formation in PC electronics and automation) to understand and edit. Really just need to learn how to correctly use the softwares


----------



## Hequaqua

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Zaen*
> 
> By now... probably not. Same version as when i installed the card less then a year ago. I can check that quick when i get home. BTW since we talking AB, is it normal for the OC profile resets to stock without any OS reboot or game crash? i would think not. It happens to me if, for example, i load the OC profile, play a game, leave PC idling for some hours and whhen i log back in OC profile in AB is at stock


The losing the OC is a bit odd. It could be that the display driver is crashing while you aren't right there. Screensaver/sleep/hibernation, could make it reset itself maybe.

Yea, first thing is to get the latest AB version. Here is a link so you won't have to look. There is also a update for Riva tuner, I linked it as well.

http://www.guru3d.com/files-details/msi-afterburner-beta-download.html (scroll to the bottom of the page and get the latest version 4.3.0)

http://www.guru3d.com/files-details/rtss-rivatuner-statistics-server-download.html (same as above, but it's a beta version, 7.0.0)

Also, you may want to use DDU and do a clean install of the latest driver. If you've never used DDU it isn't hard to use, I personally don't use it while fully in Windows. I boot into safe mode, and run it.

Here is a link for it:

http://www.guru3d.com/files-details/display-driver-uninstaller-download.html Version 17.0.6.5

After you do all that, you will have to reset all your settings in the NVCP.


----------



## Zaen

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Hequaqua*
> 
> The losing the OC is a bit odd. It could be that the display driver is crashing while you aren't right there. Screensaver/sleep/hibernation, could make it reset itself maybe.
> 
> Yea, first thing is to get the latest AB version. Here is a link so you won't have to look. There is also a update for Riva tuner, I linked it as well.
> 
> http://www.guru3d.com/files-details/msi-afterburner-beta-download.html (scroll to the bottom of the page and get the latest version 4.3.0)
> 
> http://www.guru3d.com/files-details/rtss-rivatuner-statistics-server-download.html (same as above, but it's a beta version, 7.0.0)
> 
> Also, you may want to use DDU and do a clean install of the latest driver. If you've never used DDU it isn't hard to use, I personally don't use it while fully in Windows. I boot into safe mode, and run it.
> 
> Here is a link for it:
> 
> http://www.guru3d.com/files-details/display-driver-uninstaller-download.html Version 17.0.6.5
> 
> After you do all that, you will have to reset all your settings in the NVCP.


Thx for the link. I also have riva tuner but haven't been using it since Nvidia gives me a fps counter also via the Nviida experience panel, i use it because i record some of my games with shadowplayer.

Probably should give Riva another try and turn off shadowplay, i know it will give me a few more frames that way but i'm using that software in the same conditions as when i had no frame rate issue to compare results keeping same variables in check.

Ran DDU in safe mode again last night, had problems re-installing latest driver, it installed the 378 drv after the reboot and it would abort the update with a error "important files are missing", manually downloaded the driver x64 version and no problems installing it manually. Nvidia experience probably went and got the x86 version automatically by mistake... xD No changes in game or Valley/Heaven, still have strange stutters.


----------



## Hequaqua

Are you setting the 3D setting in the NVCP?

There are a few changes that can be made in there that make a world of difference sometimes.


----------



## Zaen

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Hequaqua*
> 
> Are you setting the 3D setting in the NVCP?
> 
> There are a few changes that can be made in there that make a world of difference sometimes.


Idd it is. That was the 2nd thing i tweaked. In NVCP i have 3D settings running by the application settings and disabled all AA and some more things. Never touched it again. Was all great until last Friday, i was very impressed the card ran COD:IW in ultra settings with almost solid 60fps in menus, campaign and MP.
Starting to think i have to do a new clean install of W10. One of the BOSD must have messed up a API or something of the sort like registry (although DDU cleans registry)... i don't understand OS's all that well but i guess it's a possibility to take into account. Hate to have to uninstall/install windows, do that at work enough everyday xD I do Helpdesk for a firm, installing windows on a laptop or workstation is a almost everyday event xD


----------



## Hequaqua

You have to go into each program that you want to control in the NVCP. If it isn't listed, you have to add it. While you can set the card overall in NVCP, if you don't in the program portion, it will use the global settings you chose.

Normally, I go to the programs page, highlight the program I want to set.

They only changes I normally make are these:

Prefer Single Display mode(even though I run two monitors)
Prefer Maximum Performance

Sometimes I do set the DSR....so I can test at 1440p/4k even though I'm on a 1080p panel.

You have to do each one, unless you set in the global settings like that. The reason for not doing it is the if you set it to Prefer Max Performance, the card won't downclock even if there is no 3d load on it.

Here is a video I made a while back showing you what I'm talking about. Also...a fresh install of Windows is always a good thing....if you remember to back up everything...lol


----------



## Zaen

@Hequaqua

Thx for the vid, i'll watch it during lunch and take notes









I've been trying to leave all sort of settings the same as before the problem began, in NVCP and in games. I normally use the GeForce experience to optimize my games and run what it sets, although in CoD i disable motion blur for MP manually.

A fresh install of windows is probably the next step i should take, i do have backups but none is really up to date. The harder part will be installing and config the other programs and tools i have on that SSD, should backup more often









Haven't got around to it but i need to get English lang pack for the OS so i can post some SS of settings i use in NVCP. During the weekend i will try to find time and report back.

Thx again m8. Rep up


----------



## Hequaqua

Your Welcome....hope you get it taken care of!

Holler back if you need more help....


----------



## syl1979

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *w1n1x*
> 
> I cannot set more than 102% in the afterburner and in the Asus GPU Tweak app.


Can you extract your bios with gpuz and share it with us?


----------



## w1n1x

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *syl1979*
> 
> Can you extract your bios with gpuz and share it with us?


On monday yes


----------



## n1kobg

Guys I have a question. After I flashed my bios on my GTX970 and achieved the best reasults of core clock and ram CAN I DO SOMEWTHING ELSE TO BOOST THE PERFORMANCE ????
I use it for competetive gaming & need the best i can get. For example to up thew l2c GPC ? What are the safe numbers. If I make TDP base clock to Boost clock number (mine is 1531.5mhz) am I going to perform better. If i use Kboost feature on EVGA or 3D mode on ASUS, although my core clock "line" is flat in Afterburner. Give me suggestions please. The card is unlocked. It has Power Cap in Valley benchmark but in BF4 is good.I cant go higher on Power delivery because i have 2 6 pins.


----------



## syl1979

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *n1kobg*
> 
> Guys I have a question. After I flashed my bios on my GTX970 and achieved the best reasults of core clock and ram CAN I DO SOMEWTHING ELSE TO BOOST THE PERFORMANCE ????
> I use it for competetive gaming & need the best i can get. For example to up thew l2c GPC ? What are the safe numbers. If I make TDP base clock to Boost clock number (mine is 1531.5mhz) am I going to perform better. If i use Kboost feature on EVGA or 3D mode on ASUS, although my core clock "line" is flat in Afterburner. Give me suggestions please. The card is unlocked. It has Power Cap in Valley benchmark but in BF4 is good.I cant go higher on Power delivery because i have 2 6 pins.


I think that this 1530mhz is already great. You will only get minimal improvements now with this gpu. If you really need more FPS you will have to reduce resolution and game settings. Or get a gtx1070... Are you sure there is no other bottleneck? What is cpu load whey gaming? Did you try to overclock your main ram?


----------



## w1n1x

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *syl1979*
> 
> Can you extract your bios with gpuz and share it with us?


84.04.36.00.AS15 is the one I'm trying to install (but it just doesn't let me for some reason ) but the one I'm using now is : 84.04.84.00.2C


----------



## Zaen

@Hequaqua

Well... no dice. New AB and Riva tuner plus windows repair and tweaked NVCP. Still having fps drops, randomly it seems. New AB+Riva helps to steady things a bit but not completely. There was a final kill cam, in CoD, were i was the shooter and it was even worse then what i see on my screen, jumpy as kangaroo, the fps must have been near 40 when it used to be 59-60 or i was lagging like hell and didn't noticed.

Riva+AB don't show any Mem frequency drop, mem leak, GPU clock is steady as are utilization and everything AB monitors are steady. Only 2 factors caught my attention. 1º there is a mem drop of a few hundred MB for a few second,s then goes back to max, before i shut the game off but that can easily be the game trying to load menus but i don't give it the chance. 2º is there are a huge increase of frametime that seem consistent with the frame loss. If i had a 2nd monitor to watch AB graphs as i game i could have a better feel if they coincide, using that info on Riva is just a jumble of data hard to watch quick variations like these. Not sure if that increase in frametime is related to network lagging, display connection or PCIe latency.

I didn't do a clean install of the OS yet, only ran repair for now, because something came up in my mind. Could it be that the air cooler, as it heats up, is blocking somewhat the cooler air coming from the front of the case and not letting GPU Mem chips to cool down and they miss some frames trying not to overheat... The distance between the cooler and GPU is only a couple centimeters or about 1 inch and some of the Mem chips are right underneath the cooler... I was on watercooler before this happened and there was no block in the way and the air moved unrestricted over those Mem chips to the back. I don't know... running out of ideas...

Worse of it is that even lowering/turning off some settings in game like motion blur and filmic MSAA Tx2, in accordance with NVCP, i still get frame drops...

I will have my watercooler cleaned by Wednesday or Thursday the latest, and i run all my testing again with it and see what goes on.


----------



## Hequaqua

Hmmmmm.....a bit odd.

Does it do it in every game, or just certain titles?

What is the card temps?

You can use GPU-Z, and then look afterwards to see if you are getting any PerfCaps. You can Alt-Tab right after it happens and look at it. Or you can log the monitoring.


----------



## Zaen

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Hequaqua*
> 
> Hmmmmm.....a bit odd.
> 
> Does it do it in every game, or just certain titles?
> 
> What is the card temps?
> 
> You can use GPU-Z, and then look afterwards to see if you are getting any PerfCaps. You can Alt-Tab right after it happens and look at it. Or you can log the monitoring.


Odd idd.

Haven't tried anything but CoD and Prey since those were the latest games i was playing the last month. Thought about it to but the comparison isn't exact so i haven't tried anything but those 2. Can try Metro 2033 Deluxe, Deux-ex: human revolution, UT99 GOTY ^_^ hehehe, Halo 1 xD lol , Diablo 2 and 3 :') , Half-life 2, Bio/systemshock's, Civ 4, X-com: UFO defense (the 2012 one) and a hoard of old games. For obvious reasons if i do try them it will be the more recent ones.

GPU-Z only show Vrel as PerfCap, but GPU's pwr usually never goes above 70% and temps very rarely go to 68ºc and never more then that while gaming, benching is a bit different as it can go to 72ºc max. i log to file when running GPU-z but i never could open CSV in Excel correctly to give me the data in columns, usually have to loose a lot of time looking throw the jumble of data to find what i want in a 2 or 4h session of gaming... sick... need twice that to find something in there that is useful that way.

Reading on PCIe latency and sound irq conflict solutions with msi_utli, since i notice a crackle in my headsets sometimes when the frames drop 5 or more at a time. Maybe latency is the answer. This also reminded me to check if i still have HPET on, as win10 has the bad habit to turn it off when it updates more then just security stuff.


----------



## Hequaqua

Hmmmm......I know this sounds a bit odd....but download Fraps.

Set it to capture just the benchmarks numbers, not video. Try to run it around the time where you are getting the FPS drops. It doesn't matter how long you run it really. The file won't be that large, unless you run it for a few hours...lol

Upload the csv file here, and I will take a look at it with this analyzer I have. It might give me some idea of what's going on.

It doesn't sound like a thermal issue on the Vram to me.....also...extract your bios and upload it, let me see what it looks like.

No rush, just when you have time.


----------



## Zaen

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Hequaqua*
> 
> Hmmmm......I know this sounds a bit odd....but download Fraps.
> 
> Set it to capture just the benchmarks numbers, not video. Try to run it around the time where you are getting the FPS drops. It doesn't matter how long you run it really. The file won't be that large, unless you run it for a few hours...lol
> 
> Upload the csv file here, and I will take a look at it with this analyzer I have. It might give me some idea of what's going on.
> 
> It doesn't sound like a thermal issue on the Vram to me.....also...extract your bios and upload it, let me see what it looks like.
> 
> No rush, just when you have time.


Sure np. I should have a version of Fraps to install, used it with UT99 sometime ago (like, only 3years ago lol), i'll look up a newer one just in case. Bios i almost brought that in a usb drive to work to upload to Mr. Dark for modding but forgot. Post it when i get home, or maybe after i catch the benchmarks with Fraps.

By Benchmarks u mean just Valley/Heaven, 3Dmark, Cinebench, etc? or games as well?


----------



## Hequaqua

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Zaen*
> 
> Sure np. I should have a version of Fraps to install, used it with UT99 sometime ago (like, only 3years ago lol), i'll look up a newer one just in case. Bios i almost brought that in a usb drive to work to upload to Mr. Dark for modding but forgot. Post it when i get home, or maybe after i catch the benchmarks with Fraps.
> 
> By Benchmarks u mean just Valley/Heaven, 3Dmark, Cinebench, etc? or games as well?


Try it one of the games that you are seeing the FPS drops.

EDIT: I don't think Fraps has been updated in forever...lol Although, it does work in DX12. It won't record, but it will capture data. You just don't have the OSD either when it's running in DX12, but it does run.


----------



## n1kobg

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *syl1979*
> 
> I think that this 1530mhz is already great. You will only get minimal improvements now with this gpu. If you really need more FPS you will have to reduce resolution and game settings. Or get a gtx1070... Are you sure there is no other bottleneck? What is cpu load whey gaming? Did you try to overclock your main ram?


Yes,everything is OC. 2666 stick on 3200mhz 15-15-15-35. 7600k on 5.2ghz, the card is also 8505mhz on RAM & 1555mhz on core. I havew 280-390fps . i dont need more fps , i need lower latency.

BTW I have a question.I reinstalled Windows10 & now nvflash dont work on my card .It says "BIOS cert.2 Vewrification error, update aborted"
Why cant re-flash my bios. What can I do? I pic&drop the rom on nvflash.exe.I used 3 versions so far including latest 5.370.0 so far

p.s The trouble is I play against good players with high-end PC's OC I7 is king in BF4. I need to keep up because 2 players with equal skills, the 1 with faster CPU will win 8 out of 10


----------



## Zaen

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Hequaqua*
> 
> Try it one of the games that you are seeing the FPS drops.
> 
> EDIT: I don't think Fraps has been updated in forever...lol Although, it does work in DX12. It won't record, but it will capture data. You just don't have the OSD either when it's running in DX12, but it does run.


I know CoD still on DX11 but Deus-ex i think now is running DX12 although not native, X-com is DX11 also i think, Prey i'm not sure actually.. Will do, and also get some logs from monitoring software. HWiNFO and GPU-Z.

I will do this tonight and post it sometime tomorrow morning, my morning at least ^_^


----------



## Hequaqua

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Zaen*
> 
> I know CoD still on DX11 but Deus-ex i think now is running DX12 although not native, X-com is DX11 also i think, Prey i'm not sure actually.. Will do, and also get some logs from monitoring software. HWiNFO and GPU-Z.
> 
> I will do this tonight and post it sometime tomorrow morning, my morning at least ^_^


Cool.....the Fraps benchmark would be the best for me to look at.....GPU-Z opens fine in Google Sheets...so that would be good too.

No rush...just whenever you get time.


----------



## Zaen

@Hequaqua

I may have found the culprit... Shared IRQ







Now to fix it without screwing windows registry xD

Sry but System Lang is still PT nooot English but you can see i have 2 devices on the same IRQ and the HD audio is repeated.


----------



## blaze2210

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Zaen*
> 
> @Hequaqua
> 
> I may have found the culprit... Shared IRQ
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Now to fix it without screwing windows registry xD
> 
> Sry but System Lang is still PT nooot English but you can see i have 2 devices on the same IRQ and the HD audio is repeated.


Be sure to make a backup of the registry beforehand.


----------



## Zaen

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *blaze2210*
> 
> Be sure to make a backup of the registry beforehand.


Yup









Work Helpdesk, np there. Making sure i don't change something i shouldn't because i couldn't understand or missed a step... is another matter all together xD


----------



## blaze2210

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Zaen*
> 
> Yup
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Work Helpdesk, np there. Making sure i don't change something i shouldn't because i couldn't understand or missed a step... is another matter all together xD


Ah, cool. Just had to throw that out there to be sure. That second part is always the tricky one. Good luck!


----------



## Zaen

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *blaze2210*
> 
> Ah, cool. Just had to throw that out there to be sure. That second part is always the tricky one. Good luck!


Thx.







Came back from the coffee run, going to read up a bit again on this subject and go for it in a bit. report back soon i hope


----------



## Hequaqua

Yep....be careful....hope this will fix your issue.


----------



## Zaen

K this will be tricky...

Both HD audio i see in device manager both control something, the (17) is recognized as the Nvidia HD audio for my HDMI cable, the one sharing my GPU (16) is the MOBO's integrated sound were i have my 5.1 headset plugged in.

So if i simply disable the HD audio sharing my GPU at (16) i lose my headset sound, disabling the other HD turns of display sound (that has NO speaker btw) the sharing of (16) still occurs and seems to not migrate to another free adress.

So i think only shot i have is with msi_util but that shows me a blank page.... need to get hands dirty and mess with registry (bckp up done and restore point to be on the safe side) to put GPU in a non line-base but Message Signaled-based Interrupts.

Damn it xD

Thx Hequaqua, we were typing at the same time ehehehe


----------



## Hequaqua

Great minds think alike they say....lol


----------



## Zaen

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Hequaqua*
> 
> Great minds think alike they say....lol


Ehehehehe









Changes done. GPU is now on MSI mode



Now to test it. A couple hours of CoD gaming and i think i will get a good feeling for it. Probably only tomorrow i can post what happened, if i'm not too tired and remember too ^_^

Running dpclat is already giving me much better results, really better







Hopes are high up *\o/*


----------



## Hequaqua

Go Go Go!!!

I'm waiting for Rising Storm 2:Vietnam to go live!

Good luck!


----------



## Zaen

Contrary to "Little Britain's" "The computer says no" punch line in one of their most famous parody mine says yes and so does the GPU *\o/* Feel like a pig in the mud again running CoD









Now Benching a loop or two with valley&heaven, try Prey and record a game of CoD again but everything seems back to what it used to. Even adding motion blur makes noooo effect







which is good for when i feel to repeat the campaign and do a completion of it, still missing 1 weapon in the campaign lol

This Addressing issue was always in the back of my mind but seemed so remote with the CMOS resets, new BIOS, etc... why or how those got switch up and i ended with the MOBO's HD audio in the same address of the GPU and the Nvidia's HD audio in another address is truly beyond me. Only thing that comes to mind is during the install of one of the drivers..


----------



## Hequaqua

Good to hear!!

Glad you got it sorted out.


----------



## Zaen

Ty









More testing required but seems to have fixed the major problem in fps drops. played CoD in various times of the day, to have uses in more busy and less busy network hours, Recorded 1H in the afternoon/night and only noticed frames lost because of package loss, due to CoD's running on non-dedicated servers having a crap 20hz "tic" which is horrible more if you take into account this was supposed to be a AAA title and those should run in a 60hz server...

Makes me irritated when game company's don't give the attention players should have because a title wasn't as well received as they hoped, so they just don't care ppl playing MP online with crap ping and other connection issues making what actually is a pretty good game, fast paced fps with a lot of movement options either to attack or defend, look like the it isn't capable of delivering what previous CoD did. If it wasn't for the scorestreaks and other bs like that it would have been a great game,imo at least since i don't care if the boots stay glued to the ground or not but as a mostly UT player i like the boost packs and that sort of stuff.

Other games i had little time to properly test them out but i'm almost sure it is back to what it used to. Trying to figure out how that HD audio switch happened and if it's fixable.

Edit: Latency issues still plague games, the drops, small ones this time, are again accompanied by a pop or crackling in the sound, that HD audio switch is probably to blame but i still haven't found a secure way to switch them to the proper IRQ addressing... that i don't know what is the value. Going to try some software that gives driver by driver the latency and some more info, maybe i can fix it that way. Otherwise it's going back to the beginning, remove the hardware, re-install windows and the hardware 1 by 1.


----------



## Zaen

There he is. There is your (my) culprit











ACPI.SYS from .net framework. I'm screwed if a windows re-install doesn't work









K, i didn't expect the results i got...

When i had the problem with fans not spooling up with CPU temp i re-activated HWinfo to monitor temps and fans and after that to monitor new OC settings while i tested the stability of the system.
Last night i started shutting down programs, already had tried disabling audio and other drivers the night before last with no success, one-by-one and turning them back on if LatMon didn't show any difference. Then i get to monitoring software and after shutting down HWiNFO the major usage of that ACPI.SYS is gone and latency now spikes to below 500micro sec which i don't complain for now.

More testing tonight.

Edit: Think i can't test anything else more then i have right now. I still have some spikes in latency but negative influences in GPU are gone







Network driver is the major culprit right now but it never goes over 500 micro sec, normal latency avg is around 80 - 90 micro sec, not great but doesn't make any noticeable difference in usage.

Dodged the windows re-install bullet again







hate to have to do that


----------



## n1kobg

Can you guys put here the known stable XBAR, L2C & SYS values. Im trying to find the best settings on my GTX970. Ive tried several but my highest RAM OC gets lower. Right now im on stock BoostStates with only GPC:1531 & L2C:1374.5 (stock is 1344.5) are different.
Also how can turn off a basic LED with no software option. I was thinking to unplug it but as i can see they are in one with the fans.
Palit Jetstream

THANKS


----------



## Hequaqua

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *n1kobg*
> 
> Can you guys put here the known stable XBAR, L2C & SYS values. Im trying to find the best settings on my GTX970. Ive tried several but my highest RAM OC gets lower. Right now im on stock BoostStates with only GPC:1531 & L2C:1374.5 (stock is 1344.5) are different.
> Also how can turn off a basic LED with no software option. I was thinking to unplug it but as i can see they are in one with the fans.
> Palit Jetstream
> 
> THANKS


Here is a shot of my old bios(I no longer have my 970's):



As for the LED issue....You can use the software for the card, or just nVidia LED Visualizer. I believe it's a stand alone program.

EDIT: Here are the stock settings for the cards I had(MSI GTX970 4g Gaming):



EDITII: What memory do you have? If it's Samsung, you should be able to get a pretty good OC on it. My first card had Samsung, and would do 8300-8400. The second card had Hynix....it was a dud....8000 was about all I could get out it.


----------



## n1kobg

"As for the LED issue....You can use the software for the card, or just nVidia LED Visualizer. I believe it's a stand alone program".

Thank you. I tried Nvidia LED app, dont work
My stock values on Boost States are higher
My GPU memory is Elpida & i have pretty good OC. from 3505 +750mhz -thats 8510mhz i think


----------



## Hequaqua

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *n1kobg*
> 
> "As for the LED issue....You can use the software for the card, or just nVidia LED Visualizer. I believe it's a stand alone program".
> 
> Thank you. I tried Nvidia LED app, dont work
> My stock values on Boost States are higher
> My GPU memory is Elpida & i have pretty good OC. from 3505 +750mhz -thats 8510mhz i think


OK....but you can see by looking at the values that were changed from stock to OC. Those are the ones where you want to plug in for your OC.


----------



## M1Combat

A while back I posted in this thread asking for help with an OC for my GTX970. Someone responded with a file that so far has worked excellently. It's a 1506 core clock OC with a modified fan profile and an OC to the memory to 3802 (from MSI afterburner at idle).

It works well but it has always throttled itself when at high GPU loads. The voltage runs 1.275 at idle and up to a certain load but at some point it turns down the voltage and GPU clock. I assume this is due to the BIOS's "TDP limit" or some such? I've read through some of the thread and I'm not sure I have that term correct.

How do I get it to stop doing that?

I'd be fine if the max clock was lower (say 1450-1480 or something) but when it throttles it sometimes backs off all the way down to 1250 or so. Most of the time it throttles to ~1350 at 1.125V.

I've included a SS of DCS in VR with MSI afterburner as a reference as well as the current BIOS I'm running.

Also of note







... I'm running the stock cooler but I keep it pretty cleaned out and the room is fairly cool. I'm not looking to fry the thing but I understand that's the result of asking it for too much







.

CurrentOC.zip 136k .zip file


----------



## Hequaqua

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *M1Combat*
> 
> A while back I posted in this thread asking for help with an OC for my GTX970. Someone responded with a file that so far has worked excellently. It's a 1506 core clock OC with a modified fan profile and an OC to the memory to 3802 (from MSI afterburner at idle).
> 
> It works well but it has always throttled itself when at high GPU loads. The voltage runs 1.275 at idle and up to a certain load but at some point it turns down the voltage and GPU clock. I assume this is due to the BIOS's "TDP limit" or some such? I've read through some of the thread and I'm not sure I have that term correct.
> 
> How do I get it to stop doing that?
> 
> I'd be fine if the max clock was lower (say 1450-1480 or something) but when it throttles it sometimes backs off all the way down to 1250 or so. Most of the time it throttles to ~1350 at 1.125V.
> 
> I've included a SS of DCS in VR with MSI afterburner as a reference as well as the current BIOS I'm running.
> 
> Also of note
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ... I'm running the stock cooler but I keep it pretty cleaned out and the room is fairly cool. I'm not looking to fry the thing but I understand that's the result of asking it for too much
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> .
> 
> CurrentOC.zip 136k .zip file


You need to run GPU-Z while it's under load and you see the throttling. It will give you the perfcap reason. Just looking at the power table of your bios, I wouldn't think it was the TDP. It looks like that is set to 320w. GPU-Z you will give a better idea.

Also, what happens if you add voltage/power via MSI AB?


----------



## M1Combat

The perfcap reason given in GPUZ is "Pwr".

Here's a SS to reference.



I turned the Core Voltage up a couple points and hit apply and nothing happened. I then maxed the slider and hit apply and still nothing changed. I also reduced it to min and got the same results.

I noticed that the "Power Consumption" entry was at only ~30-40% in GPUZ so I turned the power level in Afterburner to 30% and it did seem to reduce the power consumption percentage. I then turned it as high as it goes to 101 (default was at 100) and it didn't seem to have any effect aside from going back to its ~30-40% like it was before.

My assumption is that the listed power consumption percent is only based on the entries in the 6th section of the power table in MBT?


----------



## Hequaqua

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *M1Combat*
> 
> The perfcap reason given in GPUZ is "Pwr".
> 
> Here's a SS to reference.
> 
> 
> 
> I turned the Core Voltage up a couple points and hit apply and nothing happened. I then maxed the slider and hit apply and still nothing changed. I also reduced it to min and got the same results.
> 
> I noticed that the "Power Consumption" entry was at only ~30-40% in GPUZ so I turned the power level in Afterburner to 30% and it did seem to reduce the power consumption percentage. I then turned it as high as it goes to 101 (default was at 100) and it didn't seem to have any effect aside from going back to its ~30-40% like it was before.
> 
> My assumption is that the listed power consumption percent is only based on the entries in the 6th section of the power table in MBT?


The Voltage table is locked on your bios....so it won't be able to be changed by AB or any other software.

The Power table, it looks like #6 the 100% setting is close to the 102%. So when you add Power, it's only adding 5w.

Here is my 1506/[email protected] bios that I ran 24/7 for a couple of years on my MSI card.

150680001.231vCardA.zip 136k .zip file


DON'T FLASH IT TO YOUR CARD--Use it as a template to mod your bios and see how it works. You might try flashing the original first and see if the card will run my numbers if you increase voltage/power. You can set those to MAX in AB, it won't hurt anything. If it hits the power limit...then just mod the power table using mine.


----------



## n1kobg

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Hequaqua*
> 
> The Voltage table is locked on your bios....so it won't be able to be changed by AB or any other software.
> 
> The Power table, it looks like #6 the 100% setting is close to the 102%. So when you add Power, it's only adding 5w.
> 
> Here is my 1506/[email protected] bios that I ran 24/7 for a couple of years on my MSI card.
> 
> 150680001.231vCardA.zip 136k .zip file
> 
> 
> DON'T FLASH IT TO YOUR CARD--Use it as a template to mod your bios and see how it works. You might try flashing the original first and see if the card will run my numbers if you increase voltage/power. You can set those to MAX in AB, it won't hurt anything. If it hits the power limit...then just mod the power table using mine.


You have Power Cap. You need to tweak the Power table. If your card can handle the additional Power you will see lower drop or you'll fix it & you'll have a "flat line". These values you can see in Afterburner as well, not just GPU_Z. This bios of yours is cutting the lifespan of your card btw. Make it stock on desktop use & highest clock/boost when you actually using the card.If you have led or rgb lighting on the card kill it/turn it off if you can.This will give you a couple of watts more. It can be of a difference. The pci-e lane can power 86w so you have room there too (set it on 82 maybe, but not 86-it always draw 2-3w more),


----------



## Hequaqua

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *n1kobg*
> 
> You have Power Cap. You need to tweak the Power table. If your card can handle the additional Power you will see lower drop or you'll fix it & you'll have a "flat line". These values you can see in Afterburner as well, not just GPU_Z. This bios of yours is cutting the lifespan of your card btw. Make it stock on desktop use & highest clock/boost when you actually using the card.If you have led or rgb lighting on the card kill it/turn it off if you can.This will give you a couple of watts more. It can be of a difference. The pci-e lane can power 86w so you have room there too (set it on 82 maybe, but not 86-it always draw 2-3w more),


I'm not sure what card he has.....but I wouldn't add a drop of power via the PCIe or via the card itself. That's just me though. He's already running at 320w.....if it's using that to maintain 1506mhz, then there is another issue with the card. At 305w, they only time I would ever hit the PW limit was in Catzilla Raymarch test, and then just briefly. On that same bios, I was able to push to like 1560/8200 without a issue. In most everything, with 305w set, the card would draw around 225w max.

I think we need a little more info.


----------



## M1Combat

the card is an EVGA GTX 970. Nothing special about it. Just what was available for the price I wanted to pay. It has Samsung memory I think.

What more info do you need? I haven't tried your bios settings yet but I did play around with running it at lower voltage through adjusting the voltage table. I turned CLK57-74 to only allow 1.187V. It worked fine but it ended up throttling about exactly the same amount so no gain. It just seems that any time it's at 100% it'll be running in the low to mid 1300's for clock speed with just a bit over 1.1V. It tried to run 1405 at 100 GPU usage for a bit and crashed so I'll need to ramp above 1.187 as it gets higher but... I feel like it's just going to hit a wall where I'll get the same performance no matter what I do.

I'll take a look at your bios settings







. Thanks.

Oh as far as pulling more across the PCIe or the pins... It's an alright PSU (older cooler master I think) of I think 550W and the Motherboard is an MSI Z77 MPower with a 3570K on it running at 4.3Ghz at stock voltage.


----------



## Hequaqua

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *M1Combat*
> 
> the card is an EVGA GTX 970. Nothing special about it. Just what was available for the price I wanted to pay. It has Samsung memory I think.
> 
> What more info do you need? I haven't tried your bios settings yet but I did play around with running it at lower voltage through adjusting the voltage table. I turned CLK57-74 to only allow 1.187V. It worked fine but it ended up throttling about exactly the same amount so no gain. It just seems that any time it's at 100% it'll be running in the low to mid 1300's for clock speed with just a bit over 1.1V. It tried to run 1405 at 100 GPU usage for a bit and crashed so I'll need to ramp above 1.187 as it gets higher but... I feel like it's just going to hit a wall where I'll get the same performance no matter what I do.
> 
> I'll take a look at your bios settings
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> . Thanks.
> 
> Oh as far as pulling more across the PCIe or the pins... It's an alright PSU (older cooler master I think) of I think 550W and the Motherboard is an MSI Z77 MPower with a 3570K on it running at 4.3Ghz at stock voltage.


Cool.

I would just set the voltage on the last three entries(72-73-74) at whatever max voltage you want for the card. I would try 1.225v. That seemed to work really well for both my cards for 1506/8000. As long as you set the Power Management mode in nVidia control panel(Global) to adaptive, the card will downclock when there isn't a 3D load on the card.

Take a look at the bios I posted.....I think you will be able to get it pretty close. You also have to remember to set each Power mode in the nVidia control panel to Max performance for each program. Look at how the Voltage table is set up as well. Unless you have one of the cards that are hardlocked on voltage, you should be able to find a happy place in there.









Let me know how this works out.....I spent about 6 months messing with getting my 24/7 clocks. I know this thread is HUGE, but this is where I learned everything about OC'ing the GPU. A lot of good info here.


----------



## M1Combat

SS for reference







...



So I copied the settings from your BIOS to mine (didn't just flash yours...) and as you can see it still throttles to just a bit above 1300Mhz and a bit above 1.1V.

The primary difference I saw was that for a short bit of time it throttled due to "VOp" instead of "Pwr". I'm assuming this means "Voltage Over Protection". Also... I'm assuming this is not triggered by a specific voltage level programmed into a sensor but it's triggered by what I have entered into the "Power Table" section of the BIOS.

Sooo....

It seems to me that I need to figure out how to get those clock states (the ones for 1300Mhz and up) to use less voltage. Like say if I could get it to run in CLK 68-70 using 1.05V it may just stay there... Is that logical? What are the chances of getting it to run at that clock speed at that voltage? It seems the performance game with this card seems to be to get the greatest level of MHz with the lowest level of V so it throttles the least amount?

Why would Nvidia do this to us?


----------



## Hequaqua

I'm not sure what is going on really.

I mean...here is that same bios...or close to it. I posted these back in December:




What card do you have exactly?
What is the max voltage you are seeing?


----------



## syl1979

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *M1Combat*
> 
> SS for reference
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ...
> 
> It seems to me that I need to figure out how to get those clock states (the ones for 1300Mhz and up) to use less voltage. Like say if I could get it to run in CLK 68-70 using 1.05V it may just stay there... Is that logical? What are the chances of getting it to run at that clock speed at that voltage? It seems the performance game with this card seems to be to get the greatest level of MHz with the lowest level of V so it throttles the least amount?
> 
> Why would Nvidia do this to us?


I have build a bios that is undervolting my card.
Left is original bios, right is modified

I have modified the Voltage table
1 : automatic boost voltage - fixed to 1.14v
2: overclocked boost voltage - allows up to 1.26v


Then I have moved the voltage from 32 till 64






An I have moved up the frequencies in the boost table


The result :
By defaut the card is running at 1.14v and 1316 Mhz (1.14v = voltage/frequency state 53)


I can crack up the voltage in afterburner by +100
Then the card moves up to 1.24v and 1443 Mhz (State 63), where I get easily a Power Limit (2x6 pins limited to 225W)


After That; I can add +140 in afterburner, that makes my card running at 1456Mhz with 1.14v and barely seeing the power limit.


----------



## maddangerous

Hey all,

This is where I'm currently at with my Gigabyte G1 970:



Ignore the temp, I was running valley for like 4 minutes to get the clock speed to show.

I'd like to repaste the core and redo the thermal pads. I'm looking at getting Thermal Grizzly Conductonaut for the core (I'm also doing a CPU, hence the liquid metal TIM). I was wondering if anyone can share some experience with the conductonaut on a GPU? I was also wondering if anyone knows what thickness thermal pads I would need for this, it seems that there are 3 sizes.

I'm also considering a modded bios for this card to get some more mhz out of it, I don't think I'm quite stable at the current clocks (if I'm playing Rise of the Tomb Raider or Deus Ex: Mankind Divided) but I'm stable in BF4, ashes of the singularity, and everything else. Running at 2560x1080 @ 75hz too.

Thanks in advance!


----------



## maddangerous

Bump

Anyone know about liquid metal tim on the G1 970?


----------



## blaze2210

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *maddangerous*
> 
> Bump
> 
> Anyone know about liquid metal tim on the G1 970?


You can use liquid metal, just be very careful when applying and removing it. What are you specifically asking about?


----------



## maddangerous

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *blaze2210*
> 
> You can use liquid metal, just be very careful when applying and removing it. What are you specifically asking about?


Thanks for the reply.

I was wondering if the TIM was safe to use on the gpu, I wasn't sure if the surrounding area of the cooler was copper other than the heatpipes. I was also looking for anyone else's experience with it on a gpu in general.
I'm also wondering if anyone knows the thickness of the thermal pads that this card uses?

I'll upload a pic here shortly, I have to pull it from my phone first.


----------



## blaze2210

No worries! I've used CLP on a couple of GPUs, just like I said, be very careful with it. Take your time with the application and removal processes and you should be fine.


----------



## [email protected]

What is a good basic overclock for this card? I have a EVGA 970 SSC and i wonder if i can overclock it a bit more? Any advice?


----------



## Hequaqua

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *[email protected]*
> 
> What is a good basic overclock for this card? I have a EVGA 970 SSC and i wonder if i can overclock it a bit more? Any advice?


Depending on the maker of the ram....

1500-1550 on the core
8200-8400 on the memory(Samsung OC's a bit better)

These were done a while back...you can see from the driver version. The VRam also was not OC'd. This was when I was testing both cards. I ran SLI for quite a while.

https://docs.google.com/spreadsheets/d/1FdvLNIGAyIOu99R3hoCoTdSKpOfqGgq3g3HjBMpNJCM/edit?usp=sharing

This one is 37 sets of drivers. These were single card. Ran on a modded bios. I ran this until I sold my last card.

https://docs.google.com/spreadsheets/d/1eYX35QjfMVyHYmDWLCHNLVqoggoabWRMCQWyNvEcqng/edit?usp=sharing

These should give some idea of what kind of scores you can get around the 1500-1550mhz mark.

EDIT: Here is one more showing the gains from stock to 1506, and single to SLI.

https://docs.google.com/spreadsheets/d/174MSsWCgbGJoyLR6YjCVaflgsHmRXjjUWqLfn_jMIrE/edit?usp=sharing


----------



## n1kobg

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Hequaqua*
> 
> Depending on the maker of the ram....
> 
> 1500-1550 on the core
> 8200-8400 on the memory(Samsung OC's a bit better)
> 
> These were done a while back...you can see from the driver version. The VRam also was not OC'd. This was when I was testing both cards. I ran SLI for quite a while.
> 
> https://docs.google.com/spreadsheets/d/1FdvLNIGAyIOu99R3hoCoTdSKpOfqGgq3g3HjBMpNJCM/edit?usp=sharing
> 
> This one is 37 sets of drivers. These were single card. Ran on a modded bios. I ran this until I sold my last card.
> 
> https://docs.google.com/spreadsheets/d/1eYX35QjfMVyHYmDWLCHNLVqoggoabWRMCQWyNvEcqng/edit?usp=sharing
> 
> These should give some idea of what kind of scores you can get around the 1500-1550mhz mark.
> 
> EDIT: Here is one more showing the gains from stock to 1506, and single to SLI.
> 
> https://docs.google.com/spreadsheets/d/174MSsWCgbGJoyLR6YjCVaflgsHmRXjjUWqLfn_jMIrE/edit?usp=sharing


ELPIDA GPU RAM also is very good overclocker. I get around 8500mhz (+750 offset) OC depends also on your TDP & how many pins you have.2 8 pins & you can have fully unlocked card. On others- depending on your OC


----------



## Hequaqua

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *n1kobg*
> 
> ELPIDA GPU RAM also is very good overclocker. I get around 8500mhz (+750 offset) OC depends also on your TDP & how many pins you have.2 8 pins & you can have fully unlocked card. On others- depending on your OC


True....but on average the cards that had Samsung seemed to OC better(at least the memory)..









It does have a lot to do with the PCB. TDP wasn't/isn't very hard to overcome, provided you have at least 1-6pin 1 8-pin. There was a lot of debate about how much you can pull via the 6-pin...supposed to be 75w....I never had a issue splitting the wattage equally, with a 75w draw over the PCIe slot. I think my TDP was 305w.


----------



## rfarmer

Finally got my $30 settlement from nVidia, I had completely forgotten about it.


----------



## Hequaqua

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *rfarmer*
> 
> Finally got my $30 settlement from nVidia, I had completely forgotten about it.


Yep...got my $60.00 Monday...Finally! lol


----------



## JTHMfreak

Got my 60 yesterday


----------



## rfarmer

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Hequaqua*
> 
> Yep...got my $60.00 Monday...Finally! lol


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *JTHMfreak*
> 
> Got my 60 yesterday


Nice, don't spend it all in one place.


----------



## Hequaqua

IKR...lmao


----------



## JTHMfreak

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *rfarmer*
> 
> Nice, don't spend it all in one place.


Only half, need a new ignition coil, comes in tomorrow


----------



## Dan-H

Got my $60 in the mail today.


----------



## Hequaqua

Nice!


----------



## peteone43

HI guys,

I'm brand new to this forum . My board is Asus Sabertooth r2.0, PCI slots are filled with 1xEVGA 970 SC , 1x EVGA 970 SSC, 1xIntel SSD 750 Series PCIe AIC 1.2TB Internal SSD and PCE-AC88 wifi card, And I'm listing it maybe because it has something to do with BUS (I'm not sure)

 



Anyways I have spent all day yesterday trying to make 970SC and 970 SSC work on SLI with no luck. I even bricked one of the cards trying to match bios (to the lower spec one .70) at some point and had to do all bunch of trickery to get it back to stock bios. What would I need to show you so you could tell me if its possible to make these 2 cards work on SLI? These cards are both EVGA and I now there is a java template where you put serial numbers and supposedly it tells you if they are compatible or not although I already know they are not. Additionally I don't have serial number sticker on one of them so I cant do that.

PS: I know how to flash bios, I basically would like to know if there is any specific bios i need to flash both cards with or is there more to it.

Here are GPU-Z screens.Please help


----------



## n1kobg

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Hequaqua*
> 
> True....but on average the cards that had Samsung seemed to OC better(at least the memory)..
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It does have a lot to do with the PCB. TDP wasn't/isn't very hard to overcome, provided you have at least 1-6pin 1 8-pin. There was a lot of debate about how much you can pull via the 6-pin...supposed to be 75w....I never had a issue splitting the wattage equally, with a 75w draw over the PCIe slot. I think my TDP was 305w.


My stock bios pcie slot is 75w & my 2 6 pins are 79,5w each. I see some draw up to 82w on pcie (it draws 2-3w more) & over 120w on 6 pins but thats alot. I flashed a bios with 110w on the 6 pin s each & it was fine. My card unlocks around 235w but i think its too much + when i OC the RAM it goes back to power cap & i dont want to push it further without more knowledge on the power delivery system.


----------



## Hequaqua

As I said there was/is a lot of debate on what the 6-pin will pull.

My cards had a 8-pin/6-pin...and I split the wattage between them(120w ea) +75w from PCIe for 315w. Never had a problem with the Power limit.

I can understand you being cautious though.


----------



## Vellinious

The 6pin and 8 pins have the exact same pinout. The only difference is the 2 extra ground wires. I had my bios set to pull 150w from each 6 pin...all together they were only pulling about 125 each under the most stressful things I put them through. My 970s would hit the power limit at 330watts at 1650 core clock, but not at 335 watts....IF I left the power limit that low. Which I did several times in testing, to prove a point.


----------



## Vellinious

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *peteone43*
> 
> HI guys,
> 
> I'm brand new to this forum . My board is Asus Sabertooth r2.0, PCI slots are filled with 1xEVGA 970 SC , 1x EVGA 970 SSC, 1xIntel SSD 750 Series PCIe AIC 1.2TB Internal SSD and PCE-AC88 wifi card, And I'm listing it maybe because it has something to do with BUS (I'm not sure)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Anyways I have spent all day yesterday trying to make 970SC and 970 SSC work on SLI with no luck. I even bricked one of the cards trying to match bios (to the lower spec one .70) at some point and had to do all bunch of trickery to get it back to stock bios. What would I need to show you so you could tell me if its possible to make these 2 cards work on SLI? These cards are both EVGA and I now there is a java template where you put serial numbers and supposedly it tells you if they are compatible or not although I already know they are not. Additionally I don't have serial number sticker on one of them so I cant do that.
> 
> PS: I know how to flash bios, I basically would like to know if there is any specific bios i need to flash both cards with or is there more to it.
> 
> Here are GPU-Z screens.Please help


This is the best anybody can do for ya. If the SLI option is greyed out, you very likely have one of the older ACX cooler GPUs matched with the upgraded ACX2.0 (I think) GPUs.

https://www.evga.com/support/faq/afmviewfaq.aspx?faqid=59534


----------



## XanderTheGoober

So, anyone still using their 970 cards without issue? I have been but will be removing the waterblock from my msi 970 gaming 4G card soon and have mixed feelings about if i will be able to sell it or not. Thoughts?


----------



## Ding23

Answered somewhere else.


----------



## XanderTheGoober

I was more or less curious to see what the likelyhood of someone actually buying a waterblock for a gtx 970 is or will i likely be stuck taking a huge hit on it due to low interest.


----------



## Vellinious

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *XanderTheGoober*
> 
> I was more or less curious to see what the likelyhood of someone actually buying a waterblock for a gtx 970 is or will i likely be stuck taking a huge hit on it due to low interest.


At this point, you'd have to get pretty lucky to find someone interested in a block for a 970......


----------



## XanderTheGoober

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Vellinious*
> 
> At this point, you'd have to get pretty lucky to find someone interested in a block for a 970......


So better off selling the card with it?


----------



## rfarmer

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *XanderTheGoober*
> 
> So better off selling the card with it?


I think you could sell a 970 with no problem especially considering how scarce cards like the GTX 1060 and RX 580 are. The waterblock might be a completely different problem. I would list them together but be prepared to sell the 970 by itself. You might try listing the block in the Sell/Trade section of this forum.


----------



## XanderTheGoober

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *rfarmer*
> 
> I think you could sell a 970 with no problem especially considering how scarce cards like the GTX 1060 and RX 580 are. The waterblock might be a completely different problem. I would list them together but be prepared to sell the 970 by itself. You might try listing the block in the Sell/Trade section of this forum.


block is already listed


----------



## XanderTheGoober

Is it possible that this 970 water block fits other cards? I have been trying to locate a compatibility list but am coming up short.
Here is the model number right on the block. EK-FC970 GTX TFS


----------



## rfarmer

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *XanderTheGoober*
> 
> Is it possible that this 970 water block fits other cards? I have been trying to locate a compatibility list but am coming up short.
> Here is the model number right on the block. EK-FC970 GTX TFS


I had a Bitspower block on my MSI GTX 970 OC and the only cards listed as compatible were the OC and the Gaming, I think the EK will probably be the same.


----------



## Vellinious

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *XanderTheGoober*
> 
> Is it possible that this 970 water block fits other cards? I have been trying to locate a compatibility list but am coming up short.
> Here is the model number right on the block. EK-FC970 GTX TFS


That's a custom PCB. It'd have to be another GPU with exactly the same layout....so, maybe one or two other models that MSI made, but nobody else with use that exact layout.


----------



## Paztak

Still rocking with the GTX 970. Here is Fire strike benchmark result from my everyday overclock what I use.
No need to change GPU for 1080p gaming









Fire Strike Score 10 825


----------



## rfarmer

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Paztak*
> 
> Still rocking with the GTX 970. Here is Fire strike benchmark result from my everyday overclock what I use.
> No need to change GPU for 1080p gaming
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Fire Strike Score 10 825


Very nice, that is what I was running mine at 1506 MHz clock and 8000 MHz memory. Like you said works really well for 1080 gaming.


----------



## n1kobg

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *rfarmer*
> 
> Very nice, that is what I was running mine at 1506 MHz clock and 8000 MHz memory. Like you said works really well for 1080 gaming.


Yep I can confirm. Right now Im on stock variant of my bios cause of very hot weather but in cooler days Irun my Palit 970 on 1555mhz & around 8500 mhz on the RAM (elpida) One of my bioses spikes up to 1608mhz at times but the most of the times its 1550 flat line.Unfortunately I have only 2 6 pins.


----------



## XanderTheGoober

So, I have had my block listed for a while now and as expected not even any interest at all. not 1 PM.
So I had a thought, is anyone using their MSI 970 yet and interested in it but don't want to pay for it? If so I would be willing to run a freebie if enough interest is shown.
Otherwise option 2 is just sit on it until I am done with the card itself and sell it with the card. Either way leaves me sitting on the block a bit so I don't really care which way it goes. Let me know your thoughts on this.


----------



## syl1979

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *XanderTheGoober*
> 
> So, I have had my block listed for a while now and as expected not even any interest at all. not 1 PM.
> So I had a thought, is anyone using their MSI 970 yet and interested in it but don't want to pay for it? If so I would be willing to run a freebie if enough interest is shown.
> Otherwise option 2 is just sit on it until I am done with the card itself and sell it with the card. Either way leaves me sitting on the block a bit so I don't really care which way it goes. Let me know your thoughts on this.


Did you try an auction on eBay starting at 1$ + shipping cost?


----------



## rfarmer

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *XanderTheGoober*
> 
> So, I have had my block listed for a while now and as expected not even any interest at all. not 1 PM.
> So I had a thought, is anyone using their MSI 970 yet and interested in it but don't want to pay for it? If so I would be willing to run a freebie if enough interest is shown.
> Otherwise option 2 is just sit on it until I am done with the card itself and sell it with the card. Either way leaves me sitting on the block a bit so I don't really care which way it goes. Let me know your thoughts on this.


Well at least you are trying. My block is sitting in it's box on a shelf, not doing anyone any good.


----------



## XanderTheGoober

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *syl1979*
> 
> Did you try an auction on eBay starting at 1$ + shipping cost?


Nope, have not sold anything on ebay ever. have heard their margins are too high unless you sell a lot.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *rfarmer*
> 
> Well at least you are trying. My block is sitting in it's box on a shelf, not doing anyone any good.


yeah, mine will likely end up sitting as well.


----------



## Dan-H

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *XanderTheGoober*
> 
> Nope, have not sold anything on ebay ever. have heard their margins are too high unless you sell a lot.
> yeah, mine will likely end up sitting as well.


I've sold a few things on eBay and I use 15% as a rough transaction cost. Usually the stuff I hold had zero value to me so anything I earned from it went into my pocket.

No cost to list ( for the first 50 items per month).
Ebuy selling fees are 10% of selling price, including what you charge for shipping.
paypal fees are about 3%. ( it is actually 2.9% + $0.30 )

http://finalfeecalc.com/


----------



## XanderTheGoober

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Dan-H*
> 
> I've sold a few things on eBay and I use 15% as a rough transaction cost. Usually the stuff I hold had zero value to me so anything I earned from it went into my pocket.
> 
> No cost to list ( for the first 50 items per month).
> Ebuy selling fees are 10% of selling price, including what you charge for shipping.
> paypal fees are about 3%. ( it is actually 2.9% + $0.30 )
> 
> http://finalfeecalc.com/


If I can get $40 or more I guess it's worth a shot. that's a big IF tho.


----------



## kPATm

Hello all. Iv had my KFA2 GeForce GTX 970 OC Silent "Infinity Black Edition" for about 18months bought second hand.I v never really overclocked it until now. Iv noticed that the voltage seems to be locked to 1.212v :-(

Is there anyway to unlock it? Thanks


----------



## AMOCO

Tried signing up,But link gave me a blank page.

User: AMOCO
Got card 9/21/2017
MSI GeForce GTX 970 OC
Stock cooling
OCed to 1143 on stock volts.


----------



## [email protected]

My 970 fried recently and i need to do an RMA process. Does anyone know how much these video cards gonna be worth because i understand our 970 cards are discontinued and i wonder what is the value to sell a brand new card RMA'd from EVGA would be worth? I see cards like these sell from 290 to 310 dollars on Amazon.

Anyways glad i have a 1060 now. I do miss the 970 it was a very stable card. No idea why my card fried itself. I was sure i was grounded. I hope my motherboard didn't do that. But i do know it happened after re seating the card.. i may have done something wrong but at least i got 1 year warranty left in it lol.


----------



## Vellinious

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *[email protected]*
> 
> My 970 fried recently and i need to do an RMA process. Does anyone know how much these video cards gonna be worth because i understand our 970 cards are discontinued and i wonder what is the value to sell a brand new card RMA'd from EVGA would be worth? I see cards like these sell from 290 to 310 dollars on Amazon.
> 
> Anyways glad i have a 1060 now. I do miss the 970 it was a very stable card. No idea why my card fried itself. I was sure i was grounded. I hope my motherboard didn't do that. But i do know it happened after re seating the card.. i may have done something wrong but at least i got 1 year warranty left in it lol.


$300 US? Not Pecos? Someone on amazon is trying to take advantage of the mining craze it seems, even though the 970 is relatively worthless for mining.

Doesn't matter what the price is. EVGA will give you another 970, or a card with equivalent performance. Might even get a 1060 back in exchange.


----------



## pokerapar88

It's been a great run you guys!

I have upgraded my 970 a couple of months ago to a Zotac Geforce GTX 1080 AMP!

I really cannot complain. It's a good upgrade and I got the card at a good price (this is relative as in my country it was cheap but it is still almost double what it costs in the USA).

The 970 was one of the best (if not he best) card I ever had. And it will be amongst my most cherished PC memories.


----------



## rfarmer

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *[email protected]*
> 
> My 970 fried recently and i need to do an RMA process. Does anyone know how much these video cards gonna be worth because i understand our 970 cards are discontinued and i wonder what is the value to sell a brand new card RMA'd from EVGA would be worth? I see cards like these sell from 290 to 310 dollars on Amazon.
> 
> Anyways glad i have a 1060 now. I do miss the 970 it was a very stable card. No idea why my card fried itself. I was sure i was grounded. I hope my motherboard didn't do that. But i do know it happened after re seating the card.. i may have done something wrong but at least i got 1 year warranty left in it lol.


Before the mining craze started I saw 970's regularly for $150, now the going rate seems to be about $225. I think you will be hard pressed to get $300 for one.


----------



## Hequaqua

True....

Prices on the lower tier/older cards are starting to drop. AMD cards are better for mining, but those are starting to come back in stock at most retailers. I sold my last 970 for like 150 a while back. I just sold my RX480 for 275.00. You can get some RX580's for around 300.00 right now.

I was mining with all my cards(RX480/RX470/GTX1060). I've made a nice little chunk in two months actually. I still have the RX470/GTX1060 going. I'm waiting for a 1080(supposed to be here tomorrow). I'm interested to see how well it mines...I've read it isn't very good. I'll put it in my main rig and game/mine anyway. I didn't buy it to just mine with, so I'm not concerned with ROI. I wasn't with my other cards either. I figured, they are paid for...why not mine them part-time, use the proceeds to buy more parts.(Newegg takes Bitcoin!) lol


----------



## rfarmer

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Hequaqua*
> 
> True....
> 
> Prices on the lower tier/older cards are starting to drop. AMD cards are better for mining, but those are starting to come back in stock at most retailers. I sold my last 970 for like 150 a while back. I just sold my RX480 for 275.00. You can get some RX580's for around 300.00 right now.
> 
> I was mining with all my cards(RX480/RX470/GTX1060). I've made a nice little chunk in two months actually. I still have the RX470/GTX1060 going. I'm waiting for a 1080(supposed to be here tomorrow). I'm interested to see how well it mines...I've read it isn't very good. I'll put it in my main rig and game/mine anyway. I didn't buy it to just mine with, so I'm not concerned with ROI. I wasn't with my other cards either. I figured, they are paid for...why not mine them part-time, use the proceeds to buy more parts.(Newegg takes Bitcoin!) lol


Nice one Hequaqua, going with a GTX 1080. I actually sold my GTX 1070 last August, had a chance to sell it for same price I paid for it (mining can be a good thing). My plan originally was to go with Vega, but after seeing the price and performance I changed my mind. Too hot, too much power and too expensive. I can buy a 1080 for what the Vega 56 are going for and almost get a 1080 Ti for the price of the Vega 64.

Now there are rumors of a GTX 1070 Ti for less money than I paid for my 1070 with nearly the performance of a 1080, so I am going to wait to see how that plays out.

In the meantime I picked up a GTX 980 locally and it is a pretty decent card, get me through until I get something else.


----------



## Hequaqua

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *rfarmer*
> 
> Nice one Hequaqua, going with a GTX 1080. I actually sold my GTX 1070 last August, had a chance to sell it for same price I paid for it (mining can be a good thing). My plan originally was to go with Vega, but after seeing the price and performance I changed my mind. Too hot, too much power and too expensive. I can buy a 1080 for what the Vega 56 are going for and almost get a 1080 Ti for the price of the Vega 64.
> 
> Now there are rumors of a GTX 1070 Ti for less money than I paid for my 1070 with nearly the performance of a 1080, so I am going to wait to see how that plays out.
> 
> In the meantime I picked up a GTX 980 locally and it is a pretty decent card, get me through until I get something else.


I was going to hold off for the 1070ti, but I'm sure quantities will probably be limited, demand will be high, and the retail price will be higher than the suggested price.

I picked up a Gigabyte G1....I'm sure that will last me until Volta/Navi hits the scene.

As for the mining....just off and on....let me see....I spent 70.00 on a new case for my son. 45.00 on Escape from Tarkov. Both bought with Bitcoin. I still have about 70.00 worth of Bitcoin, and about 30.00 worth of Ethereum. I also sent a friend of mine who helped me set everything up(I was lost about mining) 20.00 worth of Ethereum. He's been a big help.


----------



## tango bango

Would some please give me the link to recieve the refund. Thanks.


----------



## Hequaqua

Refund?

EDIT: If you are talking about the class action lawsuit....claims had to be in last year.

EDIT II: Here is the link, Chrome says it's unsafe, for whatever reason.

https://www.gtx970settlement.com/Home.aspx

Claims had to be submitted by November 30, 2016.


----------



## asm99

Hi guys,

Where can I find posted "Superposition Benchmark" GTX 970 posted scores in the forum?


----------



## Vellinious

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *asm99*
> 
> Hi guys,
> 
> Where can I find posted "Superposition Benchmark" GTX 970 posted scores in the forum?


In the Superposition thread. There are a few 970s there.

http://www.overclock.net/t/1627767/top-30-unigine-superposition-benchmark


----------



## [email protected]

Hey guys i had like 14 days of warranty left on my original EVGA 970 SSC card and it was fried so i requested an RMA and got it done with and they shipped me a sealed box labeled EVGA and it's the same brand and it's sealed. Since it's sealed does this mean it's a brand new card and has warranty? This isn't refurbished? I doubt it is since it's sealed and usually refurbished ones are open boxes. And this isn't. It's completely sealed. I now wonder if this card is worth money now but i don't know about the warranty itself. Any idea how much this card can run?

EVGA 970 SSC Gaaming ACX 2.0 04G-P4-3979-KB

----EDIT---

Upon research the warranty stays the same so i would assume it'll expire since this card is discontinued however this card is sealed in this box so do you think this increases chance of value on the market in the future? Thoughts?


----------



## blaze2210

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *[email protected]*
> 
> Hey guys i had like 14 days of warranty left on my original EVGA 970 SSC card and it was fried so i requested an RMA and got it done with and they shipped me a sealed box labeled EVGA and it's the same brand and it's sealed. Since it's sealed does this mean it's a brand new card and has warranty? This isn't refurbished? I doubt it is since it's sealed and usually refurbished ones are open boxes. And this isn't. It's completely sealed. I now wonder if this card is worth money now but i don't know about the warranty itself. Any idea how much this card can run?
> 
> EVGA 970 SSC Gaaming ACX 2.0 04G-P4-3979-KB
> 
> ----EDIT---
> 
> Upon research the warranty stays the same so i would assume it'll expire since this card is discontinued however this card is sealed in this box so do you think this increases chance of value on the market in the future? Thoughts?


Cards *depreciate* in value as the new series are released. The only way the value could potentially increase is if there's some collector out there who is hoarding "in the box" GPUs, but there's a pretty low chance of that....


----------



## [email protected]

If video cards are depreciate in time then why do they price so high in the market several years or months later? I seen some video cards that get discontinued end up being more than what the retail price was boggles the mind.


----------



## blaze2210

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *[email protected]*
> 
> If video cards are depreciate in time then why do they price so high in the market several years or months later? I seen some video cards that get discontinued end up being more than what the retail price was boggles the mind.


*An item is only worth the amount that another person is willing to pay for it.* You might see cards listed for ridiculous prices on eBay or Amazon, but it doesn't mean that they're actually selling (as in people actually paying for them) for that price. I could list my 1070 for $800, but it doesn't mean that anyone's going to buy it for that price. If you're selling a 970 for even it's original value (~$300), and someone can get a card from the latest series for the same price or less, why would anyone go with the older less-efficient card? In the case of the 970, it gets beaten by the 1060 in most cases, which is about $100 less than the original price of the 970.

If someone is willing to pay an inflated price for older tech, then they're basically paying for the nostalgia. Notice how in my previous comment I mentioned a collector as being the main way a video card _might_ be worth more to someone.... In case you somehow missed it, here it is again:
Quote:


> The only way the value could potentially increase is if there's some collector out there who is hoarding "in the box" GPUs


Good luck finding that person, especially when there's nothing special about an EVGA 970 SSC. It's not a rare card and the company is still in business. If you can get $200 for that card, take it - they tend to _actually sell_ for around $160.

I apologize if any of this sounds harsh, but these are the facts.


----------



## rfarmer

Yeah I have to agree. I took a look at ebay after reading that post and found most 970s under $200, even brand new ones. There are ones listed for stupidly high prices but I can't imagine paying that much for one.


----------



## Hequaqua

Sometime the miners want them...normally the AMD cards, so nVidia has cards that are in short supply....that will mess with the pricing.

I just sold my RX480....it was a good one too. OC well, ran cool. I stepped up to a GTX1080. Still have my 1060 in my back-up rig mining....









Prices are all over the place though.


----------



## blaze2210

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Hequaqua*
> 
> Sometime the miners want them...normally the AMD cards, so nVidia has cards that are in short supply....that will mess with the pricing.
> 
> I just sold my RX480....it was a good one too. OC well, ran cool. I stepped up to a GTX1080. Still have my 1060 in my back-up rig mining....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Prices are all over the place though.


But between an overpriced (and potentially used/refurbished) 970 and a brand new 1060, the miners would still go with the 1060.... Lower heat, less power used, less noise, lower price, more processing power, full warranty, etc.... They're miners, not idiots....


----------



## [email protected]

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *blaze2210*
> 
> But between an overpriced (and potentially used/refurbished) 970 and a brand new 1060, the miners would still go with the 1060.... Lower heat, less power used, less noise, lower price, more processing power, full warranty, etc.... They're miners, not idiots....


Thanks for the reply and info. Now i gotta decide if i should use the 970 SSC i have or take back the 1060 SSC.


----------



## blaze2210

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *[email protected]*
> 
> Thanks for the reply and info. Now i gotta decide if i should use the 970 SSC i have or take back the 1060 SSC.


I'd stick with the 1060, you could always use the 970 as a dedicated PhysX processor.... Or sell the 970, add some cash, get a 1070, then sell the 1060 to recoup the cash you put into the 1070....









Since you have them both on-hand, you could test them both in the games you play and see which one benefits you more....


----------



## Hequaqua

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *blaze2210*
> 
> But between an overpriced (and potentially used/refurbished) 970 and a brand new 1060, the miners would still go with the 1060.... Lower heat, less power used, less noise, lower price, more processing power, full warranty, etc.... They're miners, not idiots....


Bad wording on my end....I didn't mean the miners wanted the 970's. I was trying to say, when there aren't cards available, then the prices inflate across the board on what *is* available.


----------



## blaze2210

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Hequaqua*
> 
> Bad wording on my end....I didn't mean the miners wanted the 970's. I was trying to say, when there aren't cards available, then the prices inflate across the board on what *is* available.


Ah, I get what you mean.... Realistically though, the blame for that shouldn't fall on anyone but the manufacturers....They don't seem to be making enough supply - whether this is on purpose, who knows.... Can't really fault people for buying a product....Otherwise, you'd need to also be faulting regular consumers, and also those people who "bin" their cards, or RMA them for being "poor overclockers" - which would reduce the supply of new cards available....


----------



## Hequaqua

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *blaze2210*
> 
> Ah, I get what you mean.... Realistically though, the blame for that shouldn't fall on anyone but the manufacturers....They don't seem to be making enough supply - whether this is on purpose, who knows.... Can't really fault people for buying a product....Otherwise, you'd need to also be faulting regular consumers, and also those people who "bin" their cards, or RMA them for being "poor overclockers" - which would reduce the supply of new cards available....


Supply and demand.....it's a PIA sometimes. Although most cards are coming back in stock for the most part. Seems like the AMD cards were the toughest to find, at least new. I mined with both, NV/AMD, honestly, not that big of a difference. The 1080 suffers due to the GDDR5X memory. It still does fairly well though. While OC'ing is fun, you really don't gain a ton anymore. The mfg's are taking all the fun out of it....grrrrrr.


----------



## Vellinious

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *blaze2210*
> 
> Ah, I get what you mean.... Realistically though, the blame for that shouldn't fall on anyone but the manufacturers....They don't seem to be making enough supply - whether this is on purpose, who knows.... Can't really fault people for buying a product....Otherwise, you'd need to also be faulting regular consumers, and also those people who "bin" their cards, or RMA them for being "poor overclockers" - which would reduce the supply of new cards available....


Actually, creating too much of a product can be pretty bad for the business. Especially if demand isn't that high. Now, insert something like the latest mining craze, and all of the sudden demand goes through the roof, because guys are buying up anything and everything they can. Sometimes, 10 at a time, and that'll put a large strain on the market. Should NVIDIA and AMD just had that excess stock lying around? What happens when that surge in demand doesn't happen? I'll give ya a hint: they lose their a$$. Every business tries to provide just as much supply as there is demand, so they have less loss, and more profit. For every unit they created, that doesn't sell....they lose profit.

No, the blame falls solely on the miners for artificially inflating the demand, first on a lot of the GPUs that aren't even produced anymore, and then later increasing demand on pretty much ALL GPUs, because as supplies slimmed down on good mining cards, everything else got bought up by the every day consumer, just wanting to play a game of minecraft.


----------



## Hequaqua

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Vellinious*
> 
> Actually, creating too much of a product can be pretty bad for the business. Especially if demand isn't that high. Now, insert something like the latest mining craze, and all of the sudden demand goes through the roof, because guys are buying up anything and everything they can. Sometimes, 10 at a time, and that'll put a large strain on the market. Should NVIDIA and AMD just had that excess stock lying around? What happens when that surge in demand doesn't happen? I'll give ya a hint: they lose their a$$. Every business tries to provide just as much supply as there is demand, so they have less loss, and more profit. For every unit they created, that doesn't sell....they lose profit.
> 
> No, the blame falls solely on the miners for artificially inflating the demand, first on a lot of the GPUs that aren't even produced anymore, and then later increasing demand on pretty much ALL GPUs, because as supplies slimmed down on good mining cards, everything else got bought up by the every day consumer, just wanting to play a game of minecraft.


Yep!

I didn't buy mine to mine....lol I already had them. Figured why not check it out and see what the fuss is all about. I will say, I haven't done too bad.


----------



## blaze2210

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Hequaqua*
> 
> Yep!
> 
> I didn't buy mine to mine....lol I already had them. Figured why not check it out and see what the fuss is all about. I will say, I haven't done too bad.


Be careful, or you'll end up being classified as one of the dreaded miners....


----------



## Hequaqua

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *blaze2210*
> 
> Be careful, or you'll end up being classified as one of the dreaded miners....


Nah.....I don't buy hardware for that purpose. Just a side benefit. I had a RX480 that was a great miner. I sold it for a reasonable price on here. I could have taken advantage of the market, but why? That card was bought for a different purpose other than mining.


----------



## blaze2210

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Hequaqua*
> 
> Nah.....I don't buy hardware for that purpose. Just a side benefit. I had a RX480 that was a great miner. I sold it for a reasonable price on here. I could have taken advantage of the market, but why? That card was bought for a different purpose other than mining.


I mined a little, but quickly found out that the 2nd tier of electricity charges is not very friendly.... Hehehe.... Good 'ol San Diego Gouge & Extort (SDG&E, the sole option for power here)....

I personally think that people binning would be more hurtful, since they essentially turn new cards into "Open Box" cards just to find a "good overclocker"....People buying and owning - regardless of what they're doing with it - is called being a consumer....


----------



## Hequaqua

My electric is like .11 Kwh.....it takes me about 3 hours to hit 1Kw. I'm not getting rich....but it is allowing me a little to spend on computer parts. I exchange my ETH for BTC, and spend it on Newegg. The only drawback is that whatever you buy, has to be sold and shipped by Newegg. BTC has risen over the last few days, big time. I had about 140.00, it's now worth about 155.00. Not a bad return on it over 2-3 days.

The only card I ever returned/RMA'd was the RX480. I didn't RMA due to binning(or hoping for a better card)....although it wasn't a very good OC'er. It had a issue with the DVI port. The returned card from them worked flawlessly. It was a better card, no doubt. Again, there was/is no way to know that you will get a better card back.

I know there are those that complain about their cards "ability" and try to get them swapped out though. The forums here have many that have said as much. I guess I'm a bit old, and old-fashioned, I still believe in a bit of honesty.


----------



## rfarmer

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Hequaqua*
> 
> My electric is like .11 Kwh.....it takes me about 3 hours to hit 1Kw. I'm not getting rich....but it is allowing me a little to spend on computer parts. I exchange my ETH for BTC, and spend it on Newegg. The only drawback is that whatever you buy, has to be sold and shipped by Newegg. BTC has risen over the last few days, big time. I had about 140.00, it's now worth about 155.00. Not a bad return on it over 2-3 days.
> 
> The only card I ever returned/RMA'd was the RX480. I didn't RMA due to binning(or hoping for a better card)....although it wasn't a very good OC'er. It had a issue with the DVI port. The returned card from them worked flawlessly. It was a better card, no doubt. Again, there was/is no way to know that you will get a better card back.
> 
> I know there are those that complain about their cards "ability" and try to get them swapped out though. The forums here have many that have said as much. I guess I'm a bit old, and old-fashioned, I still believe in a bit of honesty.


I have to agree with you Hequaqua, I have seen lot's of posts from people trying out different cards trying to find the one that overclocks the best. Hard on vendors and hard on the manufacturers, in the end it is the end consumer that pays for it.


----------



## blaze2210

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Hequaqua*
> 
> My electric is like .11 Kwh.....it takes me about 3 hours to hit 1Kw. I'm not getting rich....but it is allowing me a little to spend on computer parts. I exchange my ETH for BTC, and spend it on Newegg. The only drawback is that whatever you buy, has to be sold and shipped by Newegg. BTC has risen over the last few days, big time. I had about 140.00, it's now worth about 155.00. Not a bad return on it over 2-3 days.
> 
> The only card I ever returned/RMA'd was the RX480. I didn't RMA due to binning(or hoping for a better card)....although it wasn't a very good OC'er. It had a issue with the DVI port. The returned card from them worked flawlessly. It was a better card, no doubt. Again, there was/is no way to know that you will get a better card back.
> 
> I know there are those that complain about their cards "ability" and try to get them swapped out though. The forums here have many that have said as much. I guess I'm a bit old, and old-fashioned, I still believe in a bit of honesty.


Tier 1 here is $0.14, but tier 2 gets to $0.27/Kwh....It gets painful real quick....

Definitely not a bad return on a couple of days....I wish power was cheaper, so I could basically "mine for RAM" (what I'd do with the $100+ I'd get).

Same here, I've only gone through 1 RMA, and it was because my card died (one of my previous 970s)....There are many people who apparently don't share the honesty when RMA'ing a component, or returning them to stores. This is what my card would display when trying to boot:


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *rfarmer*
> 
> I have to agree with you Hequaqua, I have seen lot's of posts from people trying out different cards trying to find the one that overclocks the best. Hard on vendors and hard on the manufacturers, in the end it is the end consumer that pays for it.


Yep, new cards being turned into used/open-box cards hurts more than regular purchases. Especially when you consider that in order to return, a lot of people tend to lie about the card being messed up in some way, since "it doesn't OC well" isn't an acceptable reason for a store to accept a return.


----------



## Hequaqua

Well....some of the mfgs. are taking note, and making it a little harder to RMA. I had no output at all on my 480. I tried in two different systems, two different PSU's, etc. Once they got the card back, they told me they didn't find any issue, but sent me a different card just to "be safe".

I'll keep mining until it gets too difficult/costs more than I'm making. I only have one rig that mines only. The other two are gamers for the most part.

Everything hurts the consumers...mining, binning, RMA's that shouldn't be allowed, etc. I figure if I'm honest, it will pay off in the long run, one way or another.


----------



## blaze2210

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Hequaqua*
> 
> Well....some of the mfgs. are taking note, and making it a little harder to RMA. I had no output at all on my 480. I tried in two different systems, two different PSU's, etc. Once they got the card back, they told me they didn't find any issue, but sent me a different card just to "be safe".
> 
> I'll keep mining until it gets too difficult/costs more than I'm making. I only have one rig that mines only. The other two are gamers for the most part.
> 
> Everything hurts the consumers...mining, binning, RMA's that shouldn't be allowed, etc. I figure if I'm honest, it will pay off in the long run, one way or another.


That's good, they should be cracking down on senseless RMAs. The EVGA rep was asking what the issue was with my 970, I sent that pic, and my RMA was approved - the card was effectively dead. There wasn't even a portion of the image that was supposed to be displayed there. Hehehe.... It really sucked having to use the integrated graphics for a bit - Mad Max ran at like 11 fps, and everything had a purple tint to it....I ended up getting a 650 from Craigslist so I could at least play _something_ for a couple of days, since I had no idea at the time of how long the turnaround would be. Luckily, it was quick. I sent my card in on a Thursday, and got the replacement the following Monday.

I might start up some mining when/if it gets cold in the room. Then I can flip a couple of the fans in my case around and benefit from the extra heat, while saving money by not running a dedicated heater.









I am in total agreement here. People legitimately buying and owning cards shouldn't be the issue. If they suddenly are, then really, it's the supply chain that's to be blamed.


----------



## asm99

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Vellinious*
> 
> In the Superposition thread. There are a few 970s there.
> 
> http://www.overclock.net/t/1627767/top-30-unigine-superposition-benchmark


----------



## Micss

Hello guys.. New here..
Just upgraded my pc..

AMD Ryzen 7 1700x
MSI x370 Gaming Pro Carbon
Patriot Viper 2x8GB @2933mhz
Asus GTX 970 Turbo OC @1278MHz
Cooler Master Liquid 120
Cooler Master GX 750w 80+ Bronze
Aigo Crystal Glass Case



What you guys say about my bad setup..??

Oh yeah, i have trouble with my GTX temperature that hit 80C but the fan only working @58-ish%(2000+Rpm).. So the GPU capped there because of the GPU Temp.. I didn't use any software or application right now to control the GPU, it runs "by it self default setup".. Is there any solution for this Thermal problem..?? Maybe anyway to increase the fan cooling power..??

Thank you.. =D


----------



## rfarmer

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Micss*
> 
> Hello guys.. New here..
> Just upgraded my pc..
> 
> AMD Ryzen 7 1700x
> MSI x370 Gaming Pro Carbon
> Patriot Viper 2x8GB @2933mhz
> Asus GTX 970 Turbo OC @1278MHz
> Cooler Master Liquid 120
> Cooler Master GX 750w 80+ Bronze
> Aigo Crystal Glass Case
> 
> 
> 
> What you guys say about my bad setup..??
> 
> Oh yeah, i have trouble with my GTX temperature that hit 80C but the fan only working @58-ish%(2000+Rpm).. So the GPU capped there because of the GPU Temp.. I didn't use any software or application right now to control the GPU, it runs "by it self default setup".. Is there any solution for this Thermal problem..?? Maybe anyway to increase the fan cooling power..??
> 
> Thank you.. =D


Reference coolers usually hit about 80C while gaming. Really about the only thing you can do is set a custom fan profile in Afterburner, you have to decide if the additional noise is worth the better cooling. Case you have looks like it has good front intake, you could try running those at higher speeds if you have them turned down.


----------



## Micss

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *rfarmer*
> 
> Reference coolers usually hit about 80C while gaming. Really about the only thing you can do is set a custom fan profile in Afterburner, you have to decide if the additional noise is worth the better cooling. Case you have looks like it has good front intake, you could try running those at higher speeds if you have them turned down.


Thank you for your answer..

So afterburner is the best option i got here, right..??
Yes indeed.. I'm also running it in air conditioned room.. All fan in the case is on full speed..
I don't mind about noise the GPU fan makes.. I'm using Headphones by the way..

I'll try using afterburner and see what happen.. Thanks again..


----------



## rfarmer

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Micss*
> 
> Thank you for your answer..
> 
> So afterburner is the best option i got here, right..??
> Yes indeed.. I'm also running it in air conditioned room.. All fan in the case is on full speed..
> I don't mind about noise the GPU fan makes.. I'm using Headphones by the way..
> 
> I'll try using afterburner and see what happen.. Thanks again..




Just set a custom fan profile. I am actually running a GTX 980 now with a reference cooler, it also runs at 80C while gaming. Setting a custom profile I was able to lower that to 75C but I got annoyed by how loud it was.


----------



## Micss

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *rfarmer*
> 
> 
> 
> Just set a custom fan profile. I am actually running a GTX 980 now with a reference cooler, it also runs at 80C while gaming. Setting a custom profile I was able to lower that to 75C but I got annoyed by how loud it was.


Thank you..!!
I'll try it right away.. Hope to get better results..

Oh yeah, is it worth it to OC my Asus GTX 970 Turbo..?? Knowing that it already OC'ed from factory and run at 1278MHz..??


----------



## rfarmer

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Micss*
> 
> Thank you..!!
> I'll try it right away.. Hope to get better results..
> 
> Oh yeah, is it worth it to OC my Asus GTX 970 Turbo..?? Knowing that it already OC'ed from factory and run at 1278MHz..??


OCing will give you some higher fps in games, although it is usually not that much. It will raise your temps, so you need to decide if it is worth the trade off. Personally I leave mine at stock settings, but I did have my 970 OCed to 1506 MHz with a custom BIOS. I was running a full water cooling loop with it so temps weren't a problem.


----------



## tashcz

Eh... blower cards should mostly be used for SLI and such, where you need to get as much cold air as you can and extract the hot air as fast as you can.

If you're hitting 80C without a custom OC, with just under 1300MHz, I'd stop there, it's not worth it. Are you sure your card isn't boosting above 1.3GHz?


----------



## Micss

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *rfarmer*
> 
> OCing will give you some higher fps in games, although it is usually not that much. It will raise your temps, so you need to decide if it is worth the trade off. Personally I leave mine at stock settings, but I did have my 970 OCed to 1506 MHz with a custom BIOS. I was running a full water cooling loop with it so temps weren't a problem.


I've just tried afterburner and it works like a charm..!! Thank you so much for the help..
And yes, i also have tried to OC it.. Now running @1449mhz Core Clock & @3815mhz Memory Clock.. Tried it to run Arma 3 Laws Of War without any problem and run faster than before..!!
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *tashcz*
> 
> Eh... blower cards should mostly be used for SLI and such, where you need to get as much cold air as you can and extract the hot air as fast as you can.
> 
> If you're hitting 80C without a custom OC, with just under 1300MHz, I'd stop there, it's not worth it. Are you sure your card isn't boosting above 1.3GHz?


I'm pretty sure it isn't.. I have used some monitoring program to watch the clock and temp of my GPU and all of them shows the same number but different gpu voltage.. I have tried Overclocking it too and it runs stable.. Wanted to increase the OC though, but it is already making me happy even not that much FPS increase.. Look at my screenshot and tell me what you think..

Is it ok to run with that Setup..?? I wonder if this will damage my GPU or not in a long run.. Runs pretty good though.. But i feel like need more of those FPS increase..



















































Screenshot Taken a few minutes after done Playing Arma 3 Laws Of War..



EDIT: Forgot to mention that the Screenshot was taken a few minutes after i'm done playing ARMA 3 Laws Of War almost max settings.. Sorry..


----------



## tashcz

Nice trolling.


----------



## Micss

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *tashcz*
> 
> Nice trolling.


What do you mean by "Nice trolling."..??


----------



## tashcz

Graphs you show from AB present you either played super mario with your GTX970 or idled through windows. You got 75C without load bud.


----------



## Micss

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *tashcz*
> 
> Graphs you show from AB present you either played super mario with your GTX970 or idled through windows. You got 75C without load bud.


Sorry if i forgot to mention to you that those number was recorded from playing Arma 3.. The screenshoot was taken a few minutes after done playing Arma 3.. I remember that i have said it in my reply before.. I never get 75C with idle state or playing super mario if that's what you asking..

And it gets to 80C if i bench it with GPU Caps Viewer..


----------



## tashcz

Run aferburner statistics while playing ARMA. Then see if it throttles.


----------



## xTechninja

Hi everyone,

I just bought a gtx 970 windforce 3X oc today, the seller told me it was a g1 gaming, only found that out when i was home (missing the backplate when i was home XD, they look a lot alike). Though it seems to run pretty hot on 70% fan in furmark it hits 75ish degree at 1280-1300 core (stock). Does anyone have some temps so I know if this is expected (can't find a lot of review and did not find much in this thread either about temps) or if it might be some old thermalpaste I need to replace? It seems to be able to hit 1400 with a little overclock on the core (no voltage change) and stabilize around 80-83 degrees (75-80% fan), 12600ish firestrike score and a little +150mem though this seems really hot and a little loud but far less than i saw stated in reviews. Anyone any personal experience with these cards who could help me get a better overclock? Last question is furmark a good benchmark for Gpu temps/stability testing see a few people complain there cards trottle in furmark because of powerdraw/temps. Or would some other benchmark/stresstest be better for this (have mostly overclocked cpu's).

Thanks for everyone that may replay.


----------



## Hequaqua

Furmark is horrible for benching. Just my opinion.

There are a lot of better benchmarking programs available.

Heaven
Valley
Superpostition

You can download those here: https://benchmark.unigine.com/

3DMark(Time Spy/Firestrike) You can get the Basic Edition(bottom of page, has some limitations): http://www.futuremark.com/benchmarks/3dmark#windows

Catzilla(has some limitations on the free version): http://www.catzilla.com/download

You will need some other programs that can help as well:

GPU-Z
MSI Afterburner

There is a lot of info in this thread, you can narrow it down a bit by using the search this thread option.

The 970's are still pretty decent cards. They do better with bios mods though. There are some other threads here on OCN the explain a lot of it. It really just depends on what you are comfortable with.

As for the temps....most of the cards have the 0 fan profiles, meaning the fans won't even start until the card reaches 60°C. Setting a custom fan profile in Afterburner helps there.

Hope this helps a little. As I said, there is a lot of info throughout this thread.....a lot of the 970 owner's have moved on, but still visit this thread to help others.


----------



## tashcz

Trust me, the GTX970 G1's backplate just makes temps worse... mine is harrasing the system. Can't get the heat off it. Looks great but that's all.


----------



## xTechninja

Thanks both for replaying so fast,

I know I'm a little late to the gtx 970 party but yea gpu pricing was just horribly timed and this is the best i could get for okay price. I bought a rx 480 for the mining craze but came doa and couldn't get a replacement from msi because of lack of stock... I've seen those bios mod threads although what i understood about them was that most people who OC their cards heavily had stability issues due to the voltage tables when the cards boosted down (not sure if i phrased that correctly). Because this card (and most gtx 970 if I'm right) don't have dual-bioses I'm not really keen on bios modding. I used msi/gpu-z though I prefer the way afterburner provides the info but that's totally personal preference i guess. my main problem was that with cpu's it's really easy to see temps and stability with Gpu's my problem is that i don't really know which program to use to stress and what temps are safe/normal. I read g1 gaming gets around 65 c degrees stock 65% fan use 50 MHz higher core than my card. but mine gets around 60-70 degrees with 70% fan usage so was really trying to figure out if these are normal temps or i should go and take a look at the thermal paste. I used a little firestike to get some tests although these stress moments are really short and the temps seem to keep rising till the end. So was looking for something of similar intensity for longer periods of time but i suppose i forgot about Heaven so will take a look at that one (thanks!). I'm really looking for a 'moderate' 1400-1450. I could get 1420 easily with 105% power and no extra voltage but temps got to 85 C on furmark with 75-80% fan (with some trottling to 1350 afther a minute of 10-15 though game will possibly not be that intensive for so long). So i think this should be possible to get on the core I just don't know what temps are fine in the long run 70/75/80? Thanks a lot for the replays so far will do some testing and if you may have any personal experience with temps on this particular card i would love to know!

Thanks for all the help so far!


----------



## Hequaqua

Modding the bios does a couple of things.....

Increases your core clock
Reduces Voltage(most of the time)
Reduced Voltage mean lower temps
Limits PerfCaps

I was hesitant about modding/flashing....ended up doing it to my two cards probable over 40 times each though. I had one bad flash(flashed a bios from another card), but I was able to recover. It's not real hard if your CPU had integrated grahics(Intel).

You can run Valley/Heaven and let it loop for as long as you like. I'm not sure if the Basic version of 3DMark lets you run their stress tests. I have the paid version(you can get it on Steam pretty cheap from time-to-time).

Swapping paste would probably help a little. Cleaning the fans/heatsink can help as well, and making sure you have decent airflow through you rig.

You do want GPU-Z open when stressing though. It will give you the Perfcaps(tells you what is limiting the cards perfromance). Those can tell you what you need to address.


----------



## Smanci

I haven't modded anything (yet) but I wonder if there is now a successful way to get around the 28% (1050RPM) minimum fan limit on the 970 Turbo?

Here's also an example of how much can be shaved off from load temps and power consumption without any performance deficit:


----------



## Hequaqua

IIRC even modding the fan tables was experimental in the Maxwell Bios Editor. I actually hate/hated the zero fans profiles...lol They use it on Pascal too. The 1060 I have doesn't though. It has like a 45% fan usage at idle. It's a PNY GTX1060 XLR8 I think...lol

I also hate boost on Pascal. Love being able to set my core/memory/voltage static on Maxwell. I ran both cards at 1506/[email protected] No perfcaps at all under load.


----------



## xTechninja

First, Thanks again!

Sorry for my lack of knowladge i thought i read enough of this thread (and others). Somehow i read somewhere bios modding on Maxwell was mostly down because of those instability issues but i seem to be wrong (sorry). Did some heaven and firestrike benchmarks today. Took me a Little longer than others I suppose because im fairly new to GPU ocing. But managed to get 1504 stable with 3829/7658 mem at 103 power, 75 c target and no extra voltage







! Temps were max 72 c in firestrike and where around 68-72 in heaven running 3 runs uninterrupted at 69-72% fan. So seemed completely stable. Was first running the same setting on heaven with 72 c limit and 100 power but saw some trottling to 1460 (can't remember precisely) probably because of temps. Run with 75 c and seemed stable but the second firestrike benchmark wouldn't load (just blackscreen) but was still able to close the programm by task manager so not sure if firestrike just went creazy or the 103 powertarget is needed. Might be far to detail I realise now (?) But did not want to push the core really any further because of temps mem I might try tomorrow. final score was 131xx so pretty pleased I suppose. Thanks a lot for the hint on gpu-z will look into that too. Still not sure on bios modding though just have this card and need it to keep running for at least 2 years. It is just the explanation why I'm hesitent to bios mod. Thanks for All the advice and time you took to replay.


----------



## Hequaqua

Ah...no....no hard feelings here.....lol

I have a RX470 in my son's rig, and sold my RX480 last month. Both have their +/-.

GPU-Z is your ticket to see why your card is throttling....it will tell you pretty much exactly what is going on. If you see Red(Thermal), Green(Power), Blue(Reliability Voltage)you will see this more than likely on the stock bios,Orange(Operational Voltage), Grey(Utilization)normal when card has no load on it.

GPU-Z will also tell you the Vram mfg. If it's Samsung, it tends to OC a little better than Hynix/Elpida. Although it can be hit or miss.

Don't be afraid to ask questions...that's how we learn. I was like you when I first got my 970. It was a high price item for me. I was scared to touch it...then the more I did...the more I wanted to push it. I mean other than running it so hot it burns up, or a really, really, bad flash, the worse thing that can happen is a crash. A restart, and you're back in business.

If you can get say, 1450-1500 on the core, that's a pretty decent increase in performance in most games/apps. Getting the power limit and voltages down are where you will see the temps come down. Maxwell's are pretty tough.

Here is a spreadsheet I did, comparing stock/OC/SLI on a bunch of different benchmarks. Just to show you how much you room you may have:

https://docs.google.com/spreadsheets/d/174MSsWCgbGJoyLR6YjCVaflgsHmRXjjUWqLfn_jMIrE/edit?usp=sharing

Here is another where I did them on the modded bios over 37 sets of drivers:

https://docs.google.com/spreadsheets/d/1eYX35QjfMVyHYmDWLCHNLVqoggoabWRMCQWyNvEcqng/edit?usp=sharing

Good luck...and don't be afraid to ask whatever....I don't have all the answers, but hopefully I can point you in the right direction.









EDIT: I wanted to add a few things that are extremely important if you do decide to mod you bios:

1. Back up your ORIGINAL bios. I kept a copy on my rig, another on a USB drive, then I emailed it to myself.
2. Use a template of a modded bios to mod your ORIGINAL to flash.
3. Never flash a bios from a different card.

Sounds scary right? It's really not....just important things to be aware of.


----------



## xTechninja

He guys,

Did some more testing today, I started from where I left last time and my score where somehow 1-2% down all the time wich was weird. Than i opened up cpu-z and it said i had vrel (limited by reliability voltage). So i turned my overclock down but even at stock I get the same readings is there any explanation for this behaviour?


----------



## Hequaqua

That's the blue right?

That's pretty much normal. You can get rid of it with modding the bios...otherwise I wouldn't worry too much about it. VelOP is something different though.


----------



## xTechninja

Yea it is indeed. It is Just strange got some really weird benchmarks mij cpu lost 2000 points in furmark and gpu around 300 without the same oc (+/- 2-3%). Will look further tomorrow a reboot might solve it all have seen something like this also with pushing some cpu's. Buy whatever does the blue mean? I know that Killing some pc components is mostly due to voltage unstable or too high but isn't weird it is telling me that under stock speeds the voltage isnt reliable (blue). Btw i Saw some blue/black artefacts wile using stock speeds when firestike was going to the loading screen so i hope i did not scew nu card up already... But like i said I'll look tomorrow thanks again!


----------



## Rabit

Anyone from you guys have spare fan from reference cooler ? I need one








I build PC to a friend but fan in Reference edition Zotac GTX 970 is extremely noisy * I disassemble and sleeve bearings have a lot scratch surface * worked at dry condition for long time I apply machine oil but only reduce sound a bit


----------



## Rabit

any one know if Gelid Solutions Icy Vision Rev.2 is compatible with GTX 970 reference edition ?


----------



## Smanci

AC Mono plus mounts on both the 970 and 1070 using 58,4*58,4mm holes and 2mm spacers so I'd guess they might be compatible as 1070 is listed. Good chance there are some clearance issues, though. Main reason for not listing compatibility can also be that there is no such thing as reference 970.


----------



## Rabit

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Smanci*
> 
> . Main reason for not listing compatibility can also be that there is no such thing as reference 970.


* Blower type https://www.zotac.com/hu/product/graphics_card/gtx-970-blower


----------



## Smanci

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Rabit*
> 
> * Blower type https://www.zotac.com/hu/product/graphics_card/gtx-970-blower


Problematic case.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Amazon Reviews for Icy Vision Rev. 2*
> A fantastic cooler but there is a catch . It would be most likely compatible with none-stock cards . Mine was a GTX 970 from Palit . The heat pipes would hit the capacitors near the GPU , this mean the Cooler doesn't fit . Luckily for me , this was around 3 MM of clearance so I bent the Pipes just enough to be clear off the capacitors and the cooler fitted .


My Asus "reference" (top) clearly differs from the Gainward "reference" (bottom)


----------



## syl1979

Artic is providing compatibility check drawing.

You have to remove the current cooler and check.

Mono plus
https://www.arctic.ac/us_en/accelero-mono-plus.html
The drawing :
https://www.arctic.ac/us_en/downloads/dl/file/id/389/accelero_mono_plus_height_restriction_drawing.pdf

Twin turbo. Very happy with it on my GTX970
https://www.arctic.ac/us_en/accelero-twin-turbo-ii.html
The drawing :
https://www.arctic.ac/us_en/downloads/dl/file/id/386/accelero_twin_turbo_ii_height_restriction_drawing.pdf


----------



## Smanci

I tinkered with Unigine, GPU-z and GenericLogViewer trying to find the lowest possible voltage for each frequency. No bios modding yet. But help me understand, as I'm limited by PWR, are these really the lowest possible voltages for each frequency?

Now, apparently if I set a fixed voltage of 1100mV, the card would do 1366,9Mhz at 83% power limit. What if I bumped the power limit to 100% but set the voltage to fixed 1100mV? Would the card be capable of boosting higher with that voltage?

GPU temperature remains below 47C so boost isn't affected by it in this case.


----------



## Hequaqua

Steam has 3DMark on sale....$4.49.

Some pretty good prices on bundles too(3DMark/VRMark/PCMark10)

http://store.steampowered.com/app/223850/3DMark/

EDIT: Once you redeem the key, you can install the standalone btw.


----------



## xTechninja

I have been tweaking settings a little when playing watch dogs maxed out and the main problem was that hitting 1450 wasn't a problem though after running for an hour or so the temps would slowly rise to get around 75 ish (from 68ish after 15 min). I suspect it's because of the somewhat worse airflow in my case where I could feel the outside of the case get pretty hot. I will need to look into that sometime though have been busy lately so I'm really sorry for the late replay.


----------



## 4everAnoob

Considering buying a used GTX 970. Is 150 euros a good price to aim for?
What are the best 970 OEMs?
Do they all offer unlocked voltage and power control (after a BIOS flash?)
Or do some OEMs lock voltage control EVEN after a BIOS flash?


----------



## Hequaqua

There are just a handful of cards that are hardlocked on the voltage.

Modding the bios will certainly improve the performance of most of the 970's. 150 Euro seems a bit high to me personally, but I haven't followed the pricing that close. The MSI/EVGA seemed to be some of the better mfgs. You probably want one with Samsung Vram. Those seem to OC the memory really well.

EDIT: Even though I feel the 150 Euro is a bit high....the 970's are worth that price really. With being able to mod the bios they are still great card.


----------



## microchidism

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *4everAnoob*
> 
> Considering buying a used GTX 970. Is 150 euros a good price to aim for?
> What are the best 970 OEMs?
> Do they all offer unlocked voltage and power control (after a BIOS flash?)
> Or do some OEMs lock voltage control EVEN after a BIOS flash?


At this point I personally wouldn't buy a used 970


----------



## 4everAnoob

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *microchidism*
> 
> At this point I personally wouldn't buy a used 970


I prefer NVidia because of lower driver overhead. Particularly because I only have a skylake i3 for now.
Also not a serious gamer by any stretch.
So what do you recommend?


----------



## microchidism

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *4everAnoob*
> 
> I prefer NVidia because of lower driver overhead. Particularly because I only have a skylake i3 for now.
> Also not a serious gamer by any stretch.
> So what do you recommend?


A 1060 if you can find one used at a good price, the 970 was really amazing price/ performance a couple years ago but in 2018 it is close to becoming 4 year old hardware


----------



## 4everAnoob

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *microchidism*
> 
> A 1060 if you can find one used at a good price, the 970 was really amazing price/ performance a couple years ago but in 2018 it is close to becoming 4 year old hardware


1060 goes for 250 here. Ignoring the 3gb version which is a total waste imo.

Pascal is just a die shrunk version of Maxwell with increased clocks. 1060 does not OC very well either.


----------



## Nightwolf88

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Smanci*
> 
> I tinkered with Unigine, GPU-z and GenericLogViewer trying to find the *lowest possible voltage for each frequency*. No bios modding yet. But help me understand, as I'm limited by PWR, are these really the lowest possible voltages for each frequency?
> 
> Now, apparently if I set a fixed voltage of 1100mV, the card would do 1366,9Mhz at 83% power limit. What if I bumped the power limit to 100% but set the voltage to fixed 1100mV? Would the card be capable of boosting higher with that voltage?
> 
> GPU temperature remains below 47C so boost isn't affected by it in this case.


iirc, in the time when i tweaked the lowest possible voltage I used metro last light benchmark and tweaked (lowered in steps) till artifacts or CTD.
Using power-limit to limit to a specific P-state.
Once nearing the tipping point of perfect voltage running a longer benchmark and adding +1 step just to be sure it would be stable over time.

For comparing/sort of guideline:

135mhz : 850 mV - 875mV ---- _823 mV was possible but nog fully stable when going from zero to full load quickly_
1290MHz : 1075 mV
1383MHz: 1174 mV
1540MHz: 1237 mV -1262 mV
1607-1620 MHZ: 1274 mV - (1281 mV *Bios modded*)

Did this more than 2 years ago with my bake-in bios and the card is still running sweet and happy.
So are you at your lowest, i don't think so.
Your log isn't providing good data, it just represents amount of hits/frequency of certain voltage and amount of hits of certain speeds. You need to view them in relation to each other. That way you can bind certain speed ranges to certain voltage range.

Speed A - using voltage X&Y
Speed B - using voltage Y& Z
...

When you look more into modding the BIOS you will see the legio of opportunities. *be aware to take your time reading into modding and fiddling with bios, it COULD brik your card.* Mind that, iirc, these lower voltages are only possible with modding the bios. Also your powerlimit will be history when modding bios. but.. read again the bold line above


----------



## tashcz

Anyone having a problem after messing with nvmsi?

For some reason if I don't turn on "maximum performance" I get Firestrike scores of 4000. Have no idea whats going on but the card no longer goes to a higher power state. Tried reinstalling Windows and reflashing the original BIOS I've been using ever since (just kept a backup). No-go.


----------



## jclafi

I have a close friend with GTX 1060 3gb and is a great card @ 1080p.

Just in very few modern games the 3gb is a problem. Again Just a few in game tweaks and it's done.

In the End 6gb version is better, but the 3gb is Not horrible as some say
Quote:Originally Posted by *4everAnoob* 

1060 goes for 250 here. Ignoring the 3gb version which is a total waste imo.

Pascal is just a die shrunk version of Maxwell with increased clocks. 1060 does not OC very well either.


----------



## Nonakra

Hiya guys. I recently got hands on a Inno3D GTX 970 to breathe some new life into my budget gamer rig. Slapped on a Arctic accelero twin turbo II as the stock cooling solution was kinda crap ( thermal throtteled before i slapped it on, now i'm at a comfy 58°c max). Went to work on some overclocking and sadly at around 1500mhz core clock i'm getting some throttlling due to the gpu not getting enough juice. Any of you fellas willing to look into modifying my bios so i can get a bit more out of it ? Would be greatly appreciated.

bit more info on the card itself:

2x 6pin
card seems to be voltage locked at 1.2120v and the voltage slider in afterburner doesn't do anything.
already upped the powerlimit to 115% but sadly the throttling still sets in at around 1500mhz


----------



## rfarmer

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Nonakra*
> 
> Hiya guys. I recently got hands on a Inno3D GTX 970 to breathe some new life into my budget gamer rig. Slapped on a Arctic accelero twin turbo II as the stock cooling solution was kinda crap ( thermal throtteled before i slapped it on, now i'm at a comfy 58°c max). Went to work on some overclocking and sadly at around 1500mhz core clock i'm getting some throttlling due to the gpu not getting enough juice. Any of you fellas willing to look into modifying my bios so i can get a bit more out of it ? Would be greatly appreciated.
> 
> bit more info on the card itself:
> 
> 2x 6pin
> card seems to be voltage locked at 1.2120v and the voltage slider in afterburner doesn't do anything.
> already upped the powerlimit to 115% but sadly the throttling still sets in at around 1500mhz


Check this thread, NVidia Maxwell/Kepler BIOS editing thread, Cyclops is good at editing bios.


----------



## Hequaqua

Here are the tools, the flashing program and a few bios' that I had on my cards. You can use them as a guide to mod your own bios. Back up your original first.

With two 6-pins you should be able to get 225w tdp. If your voltage is locked, then there isn't much you can do there. If you have Samsung Vram, you might get a little more out of it by OC'ing it.

MBTandBios.zip 1247k .zip file


I ran these bios' up until I sold both cards. Worked well....and not that high of voltage.

You can look through the bios flashing thread on here as well...

http://www.overclock.net/t/1517316/extract-and-flash-gtx-970-and-980-firmware-zosons-h2o-and-air-custom-bios

EDIT: Hey rfarmer, how is it going?


----------



## morruk

guys i have;

zotac amp extreme CORE version of gtx 970,

i am stuck with 106% tdp and voltage changing is not giving any effects above 1.22 ):

so what do to? people wrote read this forum and topic but there are more than 2600 page here. 

any direct solution welcome..


----------



## RamenRider

EVGA 970 here.

Are my fans dead? Only one works very weakly and the other doesn't even start up even when going above 90c. Even if I use MSI AB to set the fans, nothing changes. 

Do you suppose I should buy some new fans? I also have a tri fan system from a asus strix 980/radeon r9 but those are 7-9 pin.


----------



## DeanTrek

Hi all. Im using MSI Ge series laptop. cant find solution to slide up in the msi afterburner.
Laptop specs

Processor : Inter(R) Core(TM)i7-4720HQ CPU @ 2.60Ghz
RAM : 16.0 GB
System type : 64 bit Operating system, x64-based processor
Graphic card : Nvidia GTX960M

Thanks


----------



## WiLd FyeR

Is the GTX970 frame rate max locked at 200 frames? Will it be possible to have it unlocked so it can go over 200 fps?


----------



## Hequaqua

WiLd FyeR said:


> Is the GTX970 frame rate max locked at 200 frames? Will it be possible to have it unlocked so it can go over 200 fps?


Some games are limited in FPS. While I don't own a 970 any longer, I would say it *shouldn't* be locked.

What game are you testing to see?


----------



## WiLd FyeR

Hequaqua said:


> Some games are limited in FPS. While I don't own a 970 any longer, I would say it *shouldn't* be locked.
> 
> What game are you testing to see?


Playing BF4. I'll try out fortnite and let you know.

Yes, you were right. Thanks for replying +1


----------



## Hequaqua

WiLd FyeR said:


> Playing BF4. I'll try out fortnite and let you know.
> 
> Yes, you were right. Thanks for replying +1


Yea, BF4 is locked, now that you mention it. There may be a way around that via a config file. It's been a long time since I played it. I loved that game. BF1....sorry....single player was good, multi ruined it for me. I played BF4 over 2500hrs. It was really my first big PC gaming experience. IIRC, I got it free when I bought my first "real" dGPU(R9 270x 4gb).

No problem, even though I don't have a 970 any longer....I still follow the thread and help when I can. :thumb:

Which card do you have exactly? I had the MSI Gaming 4g(SLI).


----------



## WiLd FyeR

Hequaqua said:


> Yea, BF4 is locked, now that you mention it. There may be a way around that via a config file. It's been a long time since I played it. I loved that game. BF1....sorry....single player was good, multi ruined it for me. I played BF4 over 2500hrs. It was really my first big PC gaming experience. IIRC, I got it free when I bought my first "real" dGPU(R9 270x 4gb).
> 
> No problem, even though I don't have a 970 any longer....I still follow the thread and help when I can. :thumb:
> 
> Which card do you have exactly? I had the MSI Gaming 4g(SLI).


I'll search around to see if there is a file to unlock the max 200 fps. I agree, fortunately, there are still servers available for bf4. 

It's the infamous ram gate EVGA 970 SSC. I've been waiting for the next gen GPU's to come around since I've recently purchased a 240hz monitor.


----------



## Hequaqua

WiLd FyeR said:


> I'll search around to see if there is a file to unlock the max 200 fps. I agree, fortunately, there are still servers available for bf4.
> 
> It's the infamous ram gate EVGA 970 SSC. I've been waiting for the next gen GPU's to come around since I've recently purchased a 240hz monitor.


Yea, honestly, I never had a issue with the 3.5gb of "fast" vram. I did get 30.00 for each card out of the litigation. I also got a additional 30.00 from Newegg when the whole vram issue started. So, I can't really complain. 

I have a 1080 now....and while it's great, nVidia has them locked down pretty tight as far as bios modding/power/voltage limits/etc. They kinda killed the fun of oc'ing. I think I still have all the modded bios' I wrote for my two cards....lol

I think you can make a cfg file and drop into the BF4 folder. Just use notepad and copy and paste this:

gametime.maxvariablefps 500 

Then save it and change the extension to .cfg

Might work.


----------



## WiLd FyeR

Hequaqua said:


> Yea, honestly, I never had a issue with the 3.5gb of "fast" vram. I did get 30.00 for each card out of the litigation. I also got a additional 30.00 from Newegg when the whole vram issue started. So, I can't really complain.
> 
> I have a 1080 now....and while it's great, nVidia has them locked down pretty tight as far as bios modding/power/voltage limits/etc. They kinda killed the fun of oc'ing. I think I still have all the modded bios' I wrote for my two cards....lol
> 
> I think you can make a cfg file and drop into the BF4 folder. Just use notepad and copy and paste this:
> 
> gametime.maxvariablefps 500
> 
> Then save it and change the extension to .cfg
> 
> Might work.


True, no issues with vram since I've been playing Battlefield games and fortnite which isn't demanding when settings are on low. Once the new cards come out I can pass the 970 down to one of my friends. It is a bit unfortunate Nvidia nerfed the overclocking aspect of the 1080's and new gens. Probably all marketing, want overclockers to go over to the king pin edition. Just my take. 

Hey thanks for the config file, it unlocked the 200 frame cap. Now I can use that extra 40 frames lol.


----------



## Hequaqua

WiLd FyeR said:


> True, no issues with vram since I've been playing Battlefield games and fortnite which isn't demanding when settings are on low. Once the new cards come out I can pass the 970 down to one of my friends. It is a bit unfortunate Nvidia nerfed the overclocking aspect of the 1080's and new gens. Probably all marketing, want overclockers to go over to the king pin edition. Just my take.
> 
> Hey thanks for the config file, it unlocked the 200 frame cap. Now I can use that extra 40 frames lol.


Cool....glad that worked for ya! :thumb:


----------



## uihdff

*Spontaneous reboot*

Regarding an MSI GTX 970 Gaming 4G.

After connecting the PC to the Internet to download a Steam game, I later noticed that Windows 10 had downloaded a large update - Windows 1803.

Now whenever I start a game like Batman Arkham City or even Windows 10 Solitaire, after about 15-30 seconds, the screen goes black and the PC reboots.

The PC was running without problems for years.

This doesn't happen in any other type of program like browsers, office apps, File Explorer, etc.

The following has been tried without solving the problem:

Updating to the latest Nvidia GPU driver 398.x doesn't correct the rebooting.

Reseating the GPU.

Reseating the memory modules and tried one of the two memory modules at a time.

Running chkdsk /f and sfc /scannow report no errors.

The Event Viewer System log doesn't show any errors other than reporting an unclean shutdown.

Is there a known issue of a recent Windows 10 Update that causes spontaneous reboots on a system that didn't have them before ?

Sound familiar ?


----------



## Hequaqua

uihdff said:


> Regarding an MSI GTX 970 Gaming 4G.
> 
> After connecting the PC to the Internet to download a Steam game, I later noticed that Windows 10 had downloaded a large update - Windows 1803.
> 
> Now whenever I start a game like Batman Arkham City or even Windows 10 Solitaire, after about 15-30 seconds, the screen goes black and the PC reboots.
> 
> The PC was running without problems for years.
> 
> This doesn't happen in any other type of program like browsers, office apps, File Explorer, etc.
> 
> The following has been tried without solving the problem:
> 
> Updating to the latest Nvidia GPU driver 398.x doesn't correct the rebooting.
> 
> Reseating the GPU.
> 
> Reseating the memory modules and tried one of the two memory modules at a time.
> 
> Running chkdsk /f and sfc /scannow report no errors.
> 
> The Event Viewer System log doesn't show any errors other than reporting an unclean shutdown.
> 
> Is there a known issue of a recent Windows 10 Update that causes spontaneous reboots on a system that didn't have them before ?
> 
> Sound familiar ?


Sounds a bit odd.

Have you tried using DDU and then reinstalling the latest driver? (I usually run it in safe mode, some don't)

http://www.guru3d.com/files-details/display-driver-uninstaller-download.html

Also, if you have a iGPU, try using just that to see if the problem is fixed.

Edit: After re-reading your post, sounds like a driver issue to me. Basically what you are saying is that as soon as the card gets any type of 3D load it crashes. Try the DDU option first.


----------



## uihdff

Hequaqua,

Thanks for the quick reply and advice.

At this point, I believe the problem is a bad PSU. This would be the second Corsair AX760 that's gone bad in 4 1/2 years.

It makes since as there's no blue screen error messages or problems when the system isn't under load.

When the GPU creates an additional power demand after a game starts, the PSU can't keep up and shuts down.

As the PC is configured to reboot automatically after an unclean shutdown, the spontaneous reboot cycle makes sense.


----------



## Hequaqua

uihdff said:


> Hequaqua,
> 
> Thanks for the quick reply and advice.
> 
> At this point, I believe the problem is a bad PSU. This would be the second Corsair AX760 that's gone bad in 4 1/2 years.
> 
> It makes since as there's no blue screen error messages or problems when the system isn't under load.
> 
> When the GPU creates an additional power demand after a game starts, the PSU can't keep up and shuts down.
> 
> As the PC is configured to reboot automatically after an unclean shutdown, the spontaneous reboot cycle makes sense.


That's possible too. Do you another PSU you can try?


----------



## uihdff

A new PSU replacement of the same model was installed and the problem is still happening.

I started up a game and a few seconds later, the graphics output slowed down to probably 10-15 fps for about 5 seconds and then the PC rebooted.

If it is Windows 10 1803, that's a problem. Installing an earlier version of Windows 10 will automatically, and forcefully, download the latest build the next time it detects an Internet connection.

I don't know where to look at this point.

If it is Windows 10 1803, all I can do is rebuild the OS and figure out a way to block Windows 10 Update from running.


----------



## uihdff

I noticed something interesting in Corsair's Link Commander software.

It shows motherboard Temp #5 and #6 intermittently reaching 127° C while the system is idle.

While the system is idle, the CPU cores don't exceed 58° C and the GPU doesn't exceed 53° C.

What are Temp #5 and #6 on an Asus Maximus VI Gene motherboard ?


----------



## Hequaqua

uihdff said:


> I noticed something interesting in Corsair's Link Commander software.
> 
> It shows motherboard Temp #5 and #6 intermittently reaching 127° C while the system is idle.
> 
> While the system is idle, the CPU cores don't exceed 58° C and the GPU doesn't exceed 53° C.
> 
> What are Temp #5 and #6 on an Asus Maximus VI Gene motherboard ?


Try using HWiNFO64 to see if the temps match up. Some boards sensors are just unable to be read correctly by software. If other temps are good, I wouldn't worry too much about it. You can also boot into the bios and see what temps are showing.

If after using HWiNFO you are still concerned about those two temps readings, post in the HWiNFO thread and ask Mumak(he is the author of the program and is excellent at answering questions and implementing changes).

https://www.overclock.net/forum/21-...ion/1235672-official-hwinfo-32-64-thread.html


----------



## uihdff

I'm suspiciously optimistic the problem has been determined.

Previously, the video card was connected to the PSU via a single 8-pin to 6+8-pin splitter cable.

That cable was replaced with (2) cables - an "8-pin to 6+2-pin" cable and another "8-pin to 6+2-pin" cable with the 2-pin connector not connected.

This allowed playing a game for about an hour without a spontaneous reboot.


----------



## Hequaqua

uihdff said:


> I'm suspiciously optimistic the problem has been determined.
> 
> Previously, the video card was connected to the PSU via a single 8-pin to 6+8-pin splitter cable.
> 
> That cable was replaced with (2) cables - an "8-pin to 6+2-pin" cable and another "8-pin to 6+2-pin" cable with the 2-pin connector not connected.
> 
> This allowed playing a game for about an hour without a spontaneous reboot.


Ah....sorry, didn't see your earlier post about that issue. Yea, I've never split the PEGS off the same PSU line...just asking for issues imo.

Did you get your temp issues figured out?


----------



## uihdff

Hequaqua,

Thanks for the reply.

The new PSU and cables did not solve the spontaneous rebooting.

I thought it did when I could play a GPU intensive game. But when the game crashed, Steam required a reinstall. After it discovered the existing files, it replaced some of the configuration files. What made the game playable was the configuration files had the max framerate values were reset to 62 fps instead of the 144 that I had been using.

After a lengthy chat with Nvidia support, they recommended buying another video card since this one is out of warranty.


----------



## Hequaqua

uihdff said:


> Hequaqua,
> 
> Thanks for the reply.
> 
> The new PSU and cables did not solve the spontaneous rebooting.
> 
> I thought it did when I could play a GPU intensive game. But when the game crashed, Steam required a reinstall. After it discovered the existing files, it replaced some of the configuration files. What made the game playable was the configuration files had the max framerate values were reset to 62 fps instead of the 144 that I had been using.
> 
> After a lengthy chat with Nvidia support, they recommended buying another video card since this one is out of warranty.


Oh my....well that bites. Do you have another rig you can test the GPU in?

EDIT: If your CPU has a iGPU, remove the card and play a game with it(yes, I know it will suck), and see if you still get the shut down issue. If you do...then it could be another issue.


----------



## trihy

Anyone got a 970 with elpida mem?

I got one thinking it was the worst for oc.

Im on 4150mhz and not a single problem. Im afraid to go higher.

With samsung cannot pass 4050mhz.

Really crazy.


----------



## uihdff

Hequaqua said:


> Oh my....well that bites. Do you have another rig you can test the GPU in?
> 
> EDIT: If your CPU has a iGPU, remove the card and play a game with it(yes, I know it will suck), and see if you still get the shut down issue. If you do...then it could be another issue.


Hequaqua,

Unfortunately, another desktop isn't available.

The least cost option right now is for MSI to perform an out of warranty repair. I'd rather pay $150 for a repair than $400+ for a soon to be outdated 1070.


----------



## Hequaqua

uihdff said:


> Hequaqua,
> 
> Unfortunately, another desktop isn't available.
> 
> The least cost option right now is for MSI to perform an out of warranty repair. I'd rather pay $150 for a repair than $400+ for a soon to be outdated 1070.


I hear ya. The 10 series are good cards though. I moved from 970's in SLI.....to a single 970. Sold my last one and bought a 1060. Built a gaming/mining rig and bought a RX480. It was a pretty decent card that OC'd quite well for a AMD card. Mined on both the 1060/480. Sold the 480 and earned enough in mining to get a 1080. I've been happy with all the cards. I still have the 1060, waiting on some RAM to get that rig back up. I have the 1080 in my main rig atm. I have a graphic card addiction man.....lol

Of course with the new nVidia cards about to be released, you might find a good deal on some of the 10 series cards. That might be a option if you can wait.


----------



## rfarmer

trihy said:


> Anyone got a 970 with elpida mem?
> 
> I got one thinking it was the worst for oc.
> 
> Im on 4150mhz and not a single problem. Im afraid to go higher.
> 
> With samsung cannot pass 4050mhz.
> 
> Really crazy.


I don't have it anymore but the MSI 970 I used to have had Elipida. I never ran the ram higher than 4000 MHz but it ran fine at that speed.

I used to have a 1070 FE which had Samsung memory, anything over 500 MHz overclock I started getting artifacts. I currently have a MSI 1070 Aero itx with Micron memory. I have had it up to 650 MHz overclock with no artifacts, no idea how high I could push it. Samsung usually overclocks really well, but not always.


----------



## trihy

Great to know, there were little to no info about elpida on a 970 and most comments were not good, most because previous experiences. Guey they used nice chips on 970.


----------



## uihdff

Unfortunately, MSI customer support stated they don't perform repairs on out of warranty graphics cards.

Does any video card manufacturer support out of warranty repairs ?


----------



## PitKoz

Hequaqua said:


> 
> 
> Found it here on OCN. Here is the link:
> 
> https://www.overclock.net/a/gpu-and-cpu-power-connections
> 
> 
> 275w(6/6+2-pin) + 75w PCIe= 350w according to his example. 310w for 2(6-pin).



Seems like link to OCN subject is not valid anymore, have you any update for it?
Regards,
Pit


----------



## Hequaqua

PitKoz said:


> Seems like link to OCN subject is not valid anymore, have you any update for it?
> Regards,
> Pit


Hmmmm....odd...but no. 

IIRC, the numbers quoted while from another thread were originally from a article that was about shunt modding gpu's. I know a lot of 970 owners at the time were basing our mods of the power table in the bios on it...at least some of us were.


----------



## hofer_br

Hello guys,

I know that it is probable that somewhere along this huge thread someone commented about this, but I could not find it.

I have a EVGA GTX 970 Superclocked ACX 2.0 (04G-P4-2974-KR) (firmware 84.04.84.00.70) and occasionally at some games, I get a black screen that is system wide (alt-tab does nothing), but I can notice that the sound of the game continues to go on, so I imagine that the only thing that stops working is the GPU.
I first noticed it playing Dragon Age Inquisition, then it happened again in Witcher 3, Metro 2033, Satisfactory and some other games. Now it is happening in Age of Empires 3 Definitive Edition Beta.

Most of the times, I was able to avoid this behavior by underclocking the GPU by 50Mhz. When it does not work, I increase the voltage or any other tweak and it eventually works.

But is there a more definitive solution for this problem? Like a firmware update, bios modding or something else? Does this issue happen to others?

I would really appreciate some help in this matter.

Hofer


----------



## Nightwolf88

hofer_br said:


> Hello guys,
> 
> I know that it is probable that somewhere along this huge thread someone commented about this, but I could not find it.
> 
> ...
> 
> Most of the times, I was able to avoid this behavior by underclocking the GPU by 50Mhz. When it does not work, I increase the voltage or any other tweak and it eventually works.
> 
> But is there a more definitive solution for this problem? Like a firmware update, bios modding or something else? Does this issue happen to others?
> 
> I would really appreciate some help in this matter.
> 
> Hofer


Could be that you just reached the limit of your card. (When I was going for MAX OC i experienced screen freeze and black screens.)
I used the metro 2033 benchmark at the time to find the sweet spot.

Solution is to lower your OC or increase voltage.
Sometimes a different videodriver does help.


----------



## rulon

hofer_br said:


> Hello guys,
> 
> I have a EVGA GTX 970 Superclocked ACX 2.0 (04G-P4-2974-KR) (firmware 84.04.84.00.70) and occasionally at some games, I get a black screen that is system wide (alt-tab does nothing), but I can notice that the sound of the game continues to go on, so I imagine that the only thing that stops working is the GPU.
> I first noticed it playing Dragon Age Inquisition, then it happened again in Witcher 3, Metro 2033, Satisfactory and some other games. Now it is happening in Age of Empires 3 Definitive Edition Beta.
> 
> Most of the times, I was able to avoid this behavior by underclocking the GPU by 50Mhz. When it does not work, I increase the voltage or any other tweak and it eventually works.


I have the same card but with the next earlier BIOS (84.04.36.00.70) and have had the exact same problem over the years. Underclocking slightly seems to do the trick if the problem persists in a particular game. IIRC scanning over system messages reveals it's as though the card gets "ejected" or altogether powered off and doesn't come back without a full system shutdown.

I also have an ongoing issue with the card occasionally not initializing during POST, possibly if the card is cold, and given my machine is on 24/7 I mostly avoid this by not powering off. If it have to, powercycling repeatedly fixes it. I hoped updating to the most recent BIOS (yours) might fix this but alas I'm not sure it's worth it. I'm starting to wonder if the two issues might be related, but I've not tested the card in another machine or with a different PSU.


----------



## izzygucci64

Gtx 970 bios flash. Does it really help with performance and does anyone here have experience in doing so? I have an evga 970 fallout 4 edition


----------



## Domansky

izzygucci64 said:


> Gtx 970 bios flash. Does it really help with performance and does anyone here have experience in doing so? I have an evga 970 fallout 4 edition


Yes, you can raise power limit for stable boost clocks or OC and set fan profile for quiet or performance (i prefer 85 full load temp, stock was 75 on my StriX and it was very loud)


----------



## Hequaqua

It's been a long long time, but yea....you can mod the bios and get some pretty big gains with a 970.

I'm not sure I even have the tools needed to mod any longer. First you need to find the overclock limits, and what's preventing it from clocking higher(Power Limit/Voltage/etc). You will need MSI Afterburner and GPU-z to find those. Then you can start thinking about modding the bios. IIRC my 970's were modded to get 1510-1530 on the core and 8000 on the memory(that was with Samsung memory on there). I think I had a power limit of 300-330w....Voltage was around 1.250v....The 970 will take up to 1.312v, but the software would only show a max of 1.275v. 

There used to be a thread that had the tools that you would need.....probably in this thread they are listed. You need nvflash...and I want to say Maxwell Bio Tweaker.

Edit:
Some of the tools(links):
Maxwell Bios Tweaker https://www.techpowerup.com/download/maxwell-ii-bios-tweaker/
nvFlash https://www.techpowerup.com/download/nvidia-nvflash/
GPU-Z https://www.techpowerup.com/gpuz/
MSI Afterburner https://www.guru3d.com/files-details/msi-afterburner-beta-download.html

Also...remember.....flashing could brick your card!
BACK UP YOUR ORIGINAL BIO!


----------



## ElDavo

Hello! Owner of a Gigabyte G1 Gaming here. I got a 100% stable overclock with 7900 mem and 1518 core @ 1.275V . What do you think about this result?
I'm now investigating XBAR L2C SYS overclock.


----------



## wfms

hofer_br said:


> Hello guys,
> 
> I know that it is probable that somewhere along this huge thread someone commented about this, but I could not find it.
> 
> I have a EVGA GTX 970 Superclocked ACX 2.0 (04G-P4-2974-KR) (firmware 84.04.84.00.70) and occasionally at some games, I get a black screen that is system wide (alt-tab does nothing), but I can notice that the sound of the game continues to go on, so I imagine that the only thing that stops working is the GPU.
> I first noticed it playing Dragon Age Inquisition, then it happened again in Witcher 3, Metro 2033, Satisfactory and some other games. Now it is happening in Age of Empires 3 Definitive Edition Beta.
> 
> Most of the times, I was able to avoid this behavior by underclocking the GPU by 50Mhz. When it does not work, I increase the voltage or any other tweak and it eventually works.
> 
> But is there a more definitive solution for this problem? Like a firmware update, bios modding or something else? Does this issue happen to others?
> 
> I would really appreciate some help in this matter.
> 
> Hofer





rulon said:


> I have the same card but with the next earlier BIOS (84.04.36.00.70) and have had the exact same problem over the years. Underclocking slightly seems to do the trick if the problem persists in a particular game. IIRC scanning over system messages reveals it's as though the card gets "ejected" or altogether powered off and doesn't come back without a full system shutdown.
> 
> I also have an ongoing issue with the card occasionally not initializing during POST, possibly if the card is cold, and given my machine is on 24/7 I mostly avoid this by not powering off. If it have to, powercycling repeatedly fixes it. I hoped updating to the most recent BIOS (yours) might fix this but alas I'm not sure it's worth it. I'm starting to wonder if the two issues might be related, but I've not tested the card in another machine or with a different PSU.



It's a (not so) well known problem specific to that card. 
EVGA skimped out on cooling the VRMs. The black screens are because the VRMs overheat and some sort of protection kicks in. Happens with your cards, happens with mine, happens with most people's with stock BIOS and fan profile.
Somebody on EVGA forums posted a BIOS fix a long time ago here with an explanation of the issue.
https://forums.evga.com/Solution-Fo...oblem-For-GTX-970-SC-ACX20-2974-m2332911.aspx
But be warned, for whatever reason whether because of something new with Windows/Nvidia drivers/NVFlash/the modified BIOS, it doesn't flash correctly anymore. It will say flash succeeded but once you reboot, the card will not display anything anymore until you flash back to stock. I found several people who ran into this same problem with this BIOS.
If you guys can figure out how to fix that issue and be able to flash the custom one again let me know. Because I was able to do it back in 2015 and run the 1506 1.2v BIOS, but I tried flashing a different version just yesterday and no display. Had to spend several hours gutting an old office PC for a GPU just to get output and put together a build with an old motherboard that had 2 PCI-E slots for both cards... Not a good time.

The simplest solution though is to just run something like Afterburner and set a more aggressive fan profile and have that launch with Windows.


----------

